# The Good Morning Thread



## Leslie

A thread just to say hello and good morning.

Rainy and miserable here in Maine today. The wind is howling! 39 degrees...at least it isn't snow.

L

​


----------



## Guest

Good morning, Leslie:

The wind is whipping, the snow is falling here in the Green Mountain State (aka Vermont, Land that Time Forgot), got about 6 inches last night, and this may be my out for not having to travel to meet the in-laws on T-day!   
Come on, let it snow!


----------



## Leslie

I'm trying to decide if I want to eat a bowl of cereal or go out to Mr. Bagel for breakfast....hmmm....

L


----------



## Guest

Good Morning all. I am not going to be around much the rest of the week. Dentist this morning, then 3 nights of work. So lots of sleeping during the daytime.

Hope everyone has great Turkey Day festivities.


----------



## Spiritdancer

Good morning!

It's 57 degrees here in sunny Florida going up to about 70...

Hope everyone has a wonderful day!


----------



## Jeff

Good morning all you nice people.


----------



## drenee

Good Morning All from northern WV.  Cold and snow on its way.  Hope everyone has a great day.


----------



## Guest

Happy Tuesday..

I have a minor problem with my computer so I was off most of yesterday just reading. Today I am trying to determine if I have to take my computer to the Computer Doctor..yes that's the name of the business.

If I have to go out, I'll grab some breakfast out there.  If not, PBJ on toast and some nice Ruby Red will hold me for a bit.


----------



## Anne

Good Moring Everyone. It's 45 degrees here in New York and raining. I hope you all have a wonderful day


----------



## Dori

Good Morning to all.  Thanks Vampire,  was wondering if it was Tuesday.  Have just finished making cranberry salad and Tuesday is my volunteer at Evansville Lutheran School day.  I had better get ready to head out soon after the usual cheerios, juice and banana.


----------



## Jen

Good morning to all!
It's windy, freezing and snowing here in Ohio, we're expecting our first accumulating snowfall today.  Grrrr!!!!  I'd rather be at home in front of the fire with my kindle.  No such luck!
Have a good day everyone!


----------



## Jeff

Vampyre said:


> I have a minor problem with my computer so I was off most of yesterday just reading. Today I am trying to determine if I have to take my computer to the Computer Doctor..yes that's the name of the business.


Before you spend any money, send me a PM or email describing your problem. I may not be able to solve it but computer doctoring is my day-job.

Jeff

PS: The temperature in central Texas is 48 on the way to 70 and the sun is shining.


----------



## Leslie

Jeff,

Look here: http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,994.0.html

L


----------



## Jeff

Oh darn. I missed that. Thanks.


----------



## Linda Cannon-Mott

Good morning to all my Kindle friends! It is sunny and 39 in Alabama this morning. We had rain all day yesterday. I'm a southern girl so I am getting ready to eat my grits. I am at work and reading the boards again.   Hope all of you have a good Tuesday.

Great idea Leslie, enjoy saying good morning to everyone.

Linda


----------



## thresel

Good morning from Idaho the non-whispernet area.  It's cold and partly cloudy-nice sunrise though.  The coffee is hot and I'm off to do my half mile swim-indoors of course!!!


----------



## Gables Girl

Good Morning from south Florida, it was 68 this morning and headed to 80 today.  We are supposed to get a cold front and be in the 50's at night.  The natives will get out their winter clothes.


----------



## Sandpiper

Good morning from the suburbs west of Chicago.  It's sunny and 32 degrees.  I'm in a condo.  We don't have in-unit washers and dryers.  I'm waitin' for laundry room to clear so I can do mine.


----------



## Sailor

Good Morning from the wetlands of North Central California.
It is a grey, chilly, 42 degrees at 8am and we should rise to 62. Time to pull out the 
winter gear  We are 'supposed' to get some rain for the next few days, will 
cross my fingers and pray for that to happen. We sure need it.

Reading posts and having my coffee and breakfast and then off to do a few
cuts and colors; today is the last day of clients till next week, 'cause I am
the boss and I say so, so it's official vacation time for me...woo hoo!


----------



## Suzanne

Now it's Good Afternoon.  (Been putzing around the house all morning.) It's a snowy, blustery day and calling for 3-5". When I look out the window, it looks like I'm living in a snow globe and someone just gave it a good shaking.


----------



## Shizu

Good morning, everyone. Cloudy here at Southern California. 57 degree. Forecast says there might be some shower. I'm going to Disneyland later so hope there won't be any shower.


----------



## durphy

'Morning dear friends. Rain is predicted and also the great flood of '08, according to the news. Which means it'll probably sprinkle a little. I'm off to get our turkey and fixins. Tonight we're going to see "Wicked," traffic willing.


----------



## Susan M

Good Morning everyone - It's cloudy and in the 40s near Seattle - heading for the 50s.  I'm back from driving my child to school.  I will read (on my Kindle) and then head back out to pick her up.


----------



## sebat

Good morning.  It's 80 and sunny in Honolulu.  8:20 in the morning here.  I felt the need to say that, it's probably closer to noon where you all are. 

I'm doing Thanksgiving tomorrow night.  I've got to make my pie and prep my stuffing today.


----------



## Linda Cannon-Mott

Suzanne said:


> Now it's Good Afternoon. (Been putzing around the house all morning.) It's a snowy, blustery day and calling for 3-5". When I look out the window, it looks like I'm living in a snow globe and someone just gave it a good shaking.


That sounds absolutely beautiful Suzanne, would love to see it. We don't get snow here.

Linda


----------



## chynared21

reader/Anne said:


> Good Moring Everyone. It's 45 degrees here in New York and raining. I hope you all have a wonderful day


*I hate dreary days like today but I spent the entire day on the couch with a blasted headache. DH dropped DD off at school and my girlfriend picked her up for me )

At least it'll be relatively warm for the parade...the Rockettes won't freeze their legs off this year *


----------



## Linda Cannon-Mott

My sympathy to you chynared, I spent most of Sat. & Sun. in bed with a headache.   Feel better!


----------



## chynared21

Linda Cannon-Mott said:


> My sympathy to you chynared, I spent most of Sat. & Sun. in bed with a headache.  Feel better!


*Thanks Linda...been battling headaches for the last week when it got pretty cold here. It seems that we skipped right over Fall here in NY  Couple that with the dampness....yikes!*


----------



## Leslie

With the wind and rain here, we sound like we are in some sort of weather-war zone! 

My daughter heads to NYC tomorrow, by bus and train, to spend the holiday with her friend Haley. They are supposed to go watch the Macy's parade. I grew up in NY...first Queens, then LI, and never ever saw the parade in person. So if they actually go, this will be a family first!

L


----------



## chynared21

Leslie said:


> With the wind and rain here, we sound like we are in some sort of weather-war zone!
> 
> My daughter heads to NYC tomorrow, by bus and train, to spend the holiday with her friend Haley. They are supposed to go watch the Macy's parade. I grew up in NY...first Queens, then LI, and never ever saw the parade in person. So if they actually go, this will be a family first!
> 
> L


*Good year to see the parade...it'll be nice and dry, in the mid 40s )) I went one year when my girlfriend, who worked at Macy's, gave DH and myself a pair of tickets to sit on the 34th street bleechers....soggy as anything and the end of the parade route but it was an experience nontheless. I would like to try a "dry" year though ;-p Where in Queens are you from I've lived in every borough except the Bronx *


----------



## Leslie

chynared21 said:


> *Good year to see the parade...it'll be nice and dry, in the mid 40s )) I went one year when my girlfriend, who worked at Macy's, gave DH and myself a pair of tickets to sit on the 34th street bleechers....soggy as anything and the end of the parade route but it was an experience nontheless. I would like to try a "dry" year though ;-p Where in Queens are you from I've lived in every borough except the Bronx *


We lived at 34-50 85th Street, Jackson Heights. But we moved to the island as I was going into second grade, so that was a long time ago. I only remember the address because it was pounded into my brain (so I wouldn't get lost). I even remember our phone number! TW9-9508. LOL (the TW is TWining...)

L


----------



## chynared21

Leslie said:


> We lived at 34-50 85th Street, Jackson Heights. But we moved to the island as I was going into second grade, so that was a long time ago. I only remember the address because it was pounded into my brain (so I wouldn't get lost). I even remember our phone number! TW9-9508. LOL (the TW is TWining...)
> 
> L


*I lived in Flushing for a year while starting my first year of HS in the City. How did you end up in Maine?*


----------



## Leslie

chynared21 said:


> *I lived in Flushing for a year while starting my first year of HS in the City. How did you end up in Maine?*


My parents had a summer home in NH that they bought when I was 11. I knew I liked ocean, lakes, and mountains and needed to get away from metro areas. Took a few moves, but now we have been here for 30 years. I love it.

L


----------



## chynared21

Leslie said:


> My parents had a summer home in NH that they bought when I was 11. I knew I liked ocean, lakes, and mountains and needed to get away from metro areas. Took a few moves, but now we have been here for 30 years. I love it.
> 
> L


*As much as I love NY...I am ready to move but we haven't figured out where just yet.*


----------



## Angela

Well, I can't say good morning to everyone since it is now 9:42pm Central Time!! Spent the day with Larry and taking care of those pre-Thanksgiving errands and grocery shopping! We had a beautiful sunshiny, cloudless day here in NE Texas with temps in the 70's. The grandkids will be arriving around lunch time tomorrow and I still have a lot to do!! Hope you all have a safe and Happy Thanksgiving!


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Hey, I need to get out of the Book Corner and Accessories.  I didn't know there was a good morning thread!

Good Morning!  Having a cup of coffee and trying to catch up, I'm already behind and it's quarter to 7, Eastern Time.

Betsy


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Linda Cannon-Mott said:


> Good morning to all my Kindle friends! It is sunny and 39 in Alabama this morning. We had rain all day yesterday. I'm a southern girl so I am getting ready to eat my grits. I am at work and reading the boards again.  Hope all of you have a good Tuesday.
> 
> Great idea Leslie, enjoy saying good morning to everyone.
> 
> Linda


Love grits! The child of northern parents raised in MD. My first husband, a native Marylander, taught me about grits.

Betsy


----------



## Leslie

Morning all,

The rain finally stopped but we had a howler of a storm yesterday! 34 degrees. I have a busy day with grocery shopping and going to see Australia! I wanted to do the shopping yesterday but the rain was too miserable to go outside. Let's hope the shelves are not completely bare today.

L


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Good morning, cool and raw yesterday, going to be nice today though cool this morning.

I have therapy today and hopefully some money in the Coinstar machine.

Betsy


----------



## Anne

Good Moring: It is 39 degrees here in New York today. Today is my last day at work for 4 days. I hope you all have a great day


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Happy Thanksgiving, everyone!










Betsy


----------



## Gables Girl

Good morning, it's sunny and 60 here in south Florida.


----------



## Guest

Just saying Hi before get up  and go out to the store.  I was supposed to go yesterday but my computer problems came first.  I have my priorities(and a couple pork chops left)

There's a lot of frost outside,  The cool temps are making Big Boy an Little Girl very frisky.  They are running about and 'fighting' each other.  

She has agility and speed.  He has a lot of fat and power.  They play hard until they notice me watching.  Then it's time for me at open the door and tell them good morning.  

I toss them each a dogie bone and then check on TYPO.  She's taken over the couch where I like to read.  She's all curled up and snoozing.

Fuzzy is out and about.  I called her but I suspect she is with her 'other' family.  She'll be home soon.

Now an hour has passed and I am no where closer to the shower and the grocery store.  If I wan food for while I am working, I must go soon before the store fills up with people and runs out of food.


----------



## Dori

Good Morning folks!  It is 24 here in So. Indiana this morning.  It will be a fun day for me as I pick up my 8yr old gr8 neph. from school.  He is such a fun kid and I grab him at every opportunity.


----------



## Spiritdancer

Good morning!  45 degrees here in North Florida...but I'm heading to South Florida for the holiday...  

Hope everyone has a blessed Thanksgiving!


----------



## Linda Cannon-Mott

Good morning everyone, it is 34 here in Alabama this morning but will warm up to a nice 66. I saw the most beautiful sunrise on my drive to work, it was breath taking. I also filled up for 1.77 at the tanks. It will be a slow day here (more time for the boards ) and we are hoping to get out of here early. We will be leaving early in the morning going to my sister's for our family Thanksgiving. Off to eat my grits now Betsy.

Hope everyone has a great day!
Linda


----------



## Guest

Good Morning, all. 44 degrees headed up to 65 today here in Little Rock, although it is slightly overcast right now.

Filled up my tank yesterday for $1.62/gal. 

Off to bed now, must work tonight. Nighty Night.


----------



## Gables Girl

Spiritdancer said:


> Good morning! 45 degrees here in North Florida...but I'm heading to South Florida for the holiday...
> 
> Hope everyone has a blessed Thanksgiving!


I'm headed to north Florida for the holiday. Enjoy yourself down here.


----------



## Angela

Good morning and Happy Thanksgiving Eve!!! hehe  It is partly cloudy and a bit cooler this morning. Highs to be in the 60's. Hope the rain doesn't move in until the SIL gets the turkey fried tomorrow! Well, I am going to have to tear myself away with lots of posts left unread. I have way too much left to do before the grandkids arrive and I will never get it done with the computer on. 

Everyone have a wonderful day and I will catch up with you all later in the week!


----------



## tessa

Happy Turkey Day Eve.

Woke up to ice on the ground.  New Puppy slid across the deck I wish I had a camera the look on her face when she couldn't stop.  Gas was between 2.28 and 2.39 for reg the closer you get to Long Island expressway  the more you pay.

Bye for now


----------



## tecwritr

Good morning all.  The weather here in Wichita (KS) is beautiful.  I'm on vacation this week and enjoying every minute of it.

Happy Thanksgiving!!


----------



## Guest

Puppys on their first ice is priceless.


----------



## Suzanne

Good afternoon! It's a lovely cold day with about 4 inches on the ground and it looks beautiful, so white & clean. It'll be a fairly quiet day, just making two pumpkin pies today. Tomorrow is FeastDay! Have a wonderful holiday everyone and for you souls brave enough to face those 4 a.m. Black Friday sales, I hope you get some real deals!!!


----------



## chynared21

*Good afternoon...chilly in NYC and it feels like snow ;-p

My turkey is happy in his brine...amazed that I could fit a 5 gallon pail into the refrigerator. Boy, the three of us will be eating turkey for days to come!!!

Ah...I love Thanksgiving! It's my favorite holiday and it kicks off the season ))*


----------



## Vegas_Asian

I woke up this morning and was doing quite well, but when I walked out the door i realized it was raining. I live in Vegas and it only rain rains at a couple of times a year. I've done well to avoid driving in the rain here, but today I had to go to class and take my quiz. So I had my best friend on speakerphone (my family was still sleeping) as moral support and I made my way to school. I have NEVER driven in the rain before until this morning.


----------



## chynared21

Vegas_Asian said:


> I woke up this morning and was doing quite well, but when I walked out the door i realized it was raining. I live in Vegas and it only rain rains at a couple of times a year. I've done well to avoid driving in the rain here, but today I had to go to class and take my quiz. So I had my best friend on speakerphone (my family was still sleeping) as moral support and I made my way to school. I have NEVER driven in the rain before until this morning.


*Glad you made it safely Vegas. I've driven in blinding rain, black ice and blizzard conditions...never easy but you get used to it if you have to.*


----------



## Vegas_Asian

It was sad I had to call family in Hawaii to find where my windsheid wiper thingy was.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Vegas_Asian said:


> It was sad I had to call family in Hawaii to find where my windsheid wiper thingy was.


Guess it doesn't rain much in Hawaii, either ... except for hurricanes. Glad you made it safely. I've had to drive in Tropical Storm conditions and it isn't fun, especially with my mature eyes.


----------



## Leslie

I have driven through everything and then some, but thankfully, this holiday, I only have to drive 6 miles to pick up my parents and bring them to dinner!

I went and saw Australia today. I'd recommend it for good, fun old-fashioned movie entertainment. If you like big pictures (think Titanic) I would say go for it. I had a great time.

L


----------



## Guest

Happy Thanksgiving day everyone.  I just had a nice big breakfast at the Huddle House while wearing my spiffy new Kindleboards tee shirt.  Now I am at work until 1430.  Then I'll be off to my sister's for the feast.

It looks like it's going to be a very bright sunshiny day with temps in the high 60's, low 70's.  Perfect fall weather,  I love it.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

It's 46 here on the Treasure Coast of Florida, but going up in the high 70s.  I've been up since 5am, but not because I have to get an early start on cooking.  It just seemed like the thing to do at the time.

I roasted the sweet potatoes last night.  They just have to be peeled and sliced and layered with apples, spices and apple cider.  Green bean casserole is a snap to throw together, and then the potatoes au gratin which is the time consumer.

Looking forward to Thanksgiving with friends and family.  Hope everyone has a great day.  May your turkey be moist and your stuffing plentiful.


----------



## Dori

Happy Thanksgiving.  It is 27 on the way to 57 here in So. Indiana.  I will spend a quiet morning then off to SI L's house for the feast and fun and games with niece and nephews and gr8 niece and nephews.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

For the first time in years, we've got nowhere to be and no one coming in on Thanksgiving.  Everyone, including my sister-in-law, whom we typically spend the day with, is heading out of town.  We may go for a walk.  (That I can be going for walks 3 weeks out from knee surgery is waht I'm thankful for!)

Betsy


----------



## Leslie

Good morning,

It is 24 degrees here and everything is covered in frost. I do see the sun so hopefully it will be a nice day.

Okay, so now I need some advice. My daughter went to NYC for the holiday to see her friend and apparently, in her first 6 hours there, so got pickpocketed   So...she lost her cash, debit card (call the bank), bus ticket home and passport. She had her passport because she doesn't drive and thus needs the passport for ID.

So, does anyone know what the protocol is for a stolen passport? Who do I call?

L


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Betsy the Quilter said:


> For the first time in years, we've got nowhere to be and no one coming in on Thanksgiving. Everyone, including my sister-in-law, whom we typically spend the day with, is heading out of town. We may go for a walk. (That I can be going for walks 3 weeks out from knee surgery is waht I'm thankful for!)
> 
> Betsy


I'd wish you a quick recovery, but it seems like you're already having one. Keep it up.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Leslie said:


> Good morning,
> 
> It is 24 degrees here and everything is covered in frost. I do see the sun so hopefully it will be a nice day.
> 
> Okay, so now I need some advice. My daughter went to NYC for the holiday to see her friend and apparently, in her first 6 hours there, so got pickpocketed  So...she lost her cash, debit card (call the bank), bus ticket home and passport. She had her passport because she doesn't drive and thus needs the passport for ID.
> 
> So, does anyone know what the protocol is for a stolen passport? Who do I call?
> 
> L


She must report it immediately. Here's the link:
http://travel.state.gov/passport/lost/lost_849.html

Or call us toll free at: 1-877-487-2778 (TTY 1-888-874-7793) Although it says not open on Federal Holidays. hmmmm


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Betsy the Quilter said:


> She must report it immediately. Here's the link:
> http://travel.state.gov/passport/lost/lost_849.html
> 
> Or call us toll free at: 1-877-487-2778 (TTY 1-888-874-7793) Although it says not open on Federal Holidays. hmmmm


This also has good info:
http://travel.state.gov/passport/get/first/first_830.html

Sounds like she must apply in person for a new one...

Betsy


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Leslie said:


> Good morning,
> 
> It is 24 degrees here and everything is covered in frost. I do see the sun so hopefully it will be a nice day.
> 
> Okay, so now I need some advice. My daughter went to NYC for the holiday to see her friend and apparently, in her first 6 hours there, so got pickpocketed  So...she lost her cash, debit card (call the bank), bus ticket home and passport. She had her passport because she doesn't drive and thus needs the passport for ID.
> 
> So, does anyone know what the protocol is for a stolen passport? Who do I call?
> 
> L


See my previous posts for info, but now I just want to say she must be sooo upset. This happened to the daughter of another friend, same way, happened immediately I think in the train station. I'm sorry to hear it for you and her!!! Keep us posted in between working on it.

Betsy


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Leslie said:


> Good morning,
> 
> It is 24 degrees here and everything is covered in frost. I do see the sun so hopefully it will be a nice day.
> 
> Okay, so now I need some advice. My daughter went to NYC for the holiday to see her friend and apparently, in her first 6 hours there, so got pickpocketed  So...she lost her cash, debit card (call the bank), bus ticket home and passport. She had her passport because she doesn't drive and thus needs the passport for ID.
> 
> So, does anyone know what the protocol is for a stolen passport? Who do I call?
> 
> L


I don't know about other states, but Florida issues a photo ID card at the DMV offices. Then she wouldn't have to carry around a passport, although it's always a good idea to have one.


----------



## Leslie

Betsy the Quilter said:


> See my previous posts for info, but now I just want to say she must be sooo upset. This happened to the daughter of another friend, same way, happened immediately I think in the train station. I'm sorry to hear it for you and her!!! Keep us posted in between working on it.
> 
> Betsy


Thanks, Betsy. Yes, she is upset and I am too. Oh well, we'll figure it out. Thanks for the link to the passport info. We also talked to her friend's parents and they are going to contact the police and file a report with them.

L


----------



## Leslie

gertiekindle said:


> I don't know about other states, but Florida issues a photo ID card at the DMV offices. Then she wouldn't have to carry around a passport, although it's always a good idea to have one.


Yes, they have that here in Maine but we've never really looked into it because she is hoping to get her driver's license one of these days. She has been abroad several times so she has had a passport since she was a baby.

L


----------



## Anne

Happy Thanksgiving.It is 40 degrees here in NewYork. I hope everyone has a Great Thanksgiving.


----------



## Leslie

I am trying to find the silver lining in this stolen passport fiasco and I think I have: she didn't take her Kindle with her on her trip. I suggested it several times (I mean, she was riding for hours on the train) but she didn't want to. So Catalyst is here, safe and sound, wearing her lovely Oberon coat.

Phew!

L


----------



## Anne

Leslie said:


> Good morning,
> 
> It is 24 degrees here and everything is covered in frost. I do see the sun so hopefully it will be a nice day.
> 
> Okay, so now I need some advice. My daughter went to NYC for the holiday to see her friend and apparently, in her first 6 hours there, so got pickpocketed  So...she lost her cash, debit card (call the bank), bus ticket home and passport. She had her passport because she doesn't drive and thus needs the passport for ID.
> 
> So, does anyone know what the protocol is for a stolen passport? Who do I call?
> 
> L


L: I am so sorry about your daughter getting pickpocketed. The important thing is that she is okay. I had that happen to me about 7 years ago


----------



## Leslie

reader/Anne said:


> L: I am so sorry about your daughter getting pickpocketed. The important thing is that she is okay. I had that happen to me about 7 years ago


Thank you, Anne. I suppose is just one of those life lessons thing but it is upsetting.

L


----------



## Michael R. Hicks

Morning, all, and Happy Thanksgiving! It's currently 37 and frosty here in the Annapolis area. I want to go somewhere warm!!

Have a good one!
Mike


----------



## Ann in Arlington

Re: stolen passport. I'd contact the state department. Here's a link with info:

http://travel.state.gov/passport/lost/lost_849.html

Sorry about her troubles. . . . .

Ann


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

kreelanwarrior said:


> Morning, all, and Happy Thanksgiving! It's currently 37 and frosty here in the Annapolis area. I want to go somewhere warm!!
> 
> Have a good one!
> Mike


Mike, it IS warm in Annapolis. Just got over 30 here in Alexandria, VA....

Betsy


----------



## Anne

Leslie said:


> Thank you, Anne. I suppose is just one of those life lessons thing but it is upsetting.
> 
> L


L: Youre Welcome. I know how upsetting it is for your daughter. It was horrible when it happend to me. I had a debt card with me when I was pickpocketed. I had to run to the bank to get it stopped. I hope she can enjoy the rest of her visit with her friend. I get nervous this time of year on the subway. I try and leave my credit cards home unless I am going to use them. I also need to get a ID. I use my passport as my ID.


----------



## Linda Cannon-Mott

Good morning and Happy Thanksgiving everyone,
It is in the mid 50's here in Alabama and over cast. Rain predicted for tonight & tomorrow. We are off to south AL for Thanksgiving with my family. Hoping to check the boards from my daughter's computer.

Have a safe and blessed Thanksgiving!
Linda


----------



## ScrappingForever

Good morning and Happy Thanksgiving to everyone! 

It may not be warm here in Annapolis, but I'm nice and toasty because I've just finished my workout. Mike needs to get his little booty in gear now.


----------



## Dori

Leslie, so sorry about your daughters problem.  Hope it all gets resolved to her satisfaction. Blessings,


----------



## tessa

HAPPY THANKSGIVING!!!!


Leslie:  silver lining    she was pick-pocketed  not mugged  big difference. She could have been hurt very badly.      NYC is not as safe as the Mayor said it is.



Tessa


----------



## Leslie

tessa said:


> HAPPY THANKSGIVING!!!!
> 
> Leslie: silver lining she was pick-pocketed not mugged big difference. She could have been hurt very badly. NYC is not as safe as the Mayor said it is.


Good point! Thanks, Tessa.

The police report has been filed, bank notified and a hold put on her account so no one can use the debit card. We filled out the paperwork for the State Department and will mail that tomorrow. We have her old passport (expired) here and my husband emailed a picture of it to her so at least she'll have something with her name on it. Her friend's parent's will lend her some money for the next few days. We might drive down to Boston on Sunday to pick her up, since her bus ticket was stolen (but not the train ticket, thank God!). So all in all, I think the crisis is under good control.

L


----------



## Dori

Thanks Leslie for your update.  Lots of cool heads kept things flowing and seems like the crisis is past.


----------



## tessa

Leslie 


Did anything have her  S.S.# on it?


----------



## Leslie

tessa said:


> Leslie
> 
> Did anything have her S.S.# on it?


No.

L


----------



## tessa

That's fantastic now they can't steal her credit info.


----------



## KBoards Admin

Good morning, everyone!

We are having 29 people for Thanksgiving dinner, and it's a beautiful day here in Atlanta. This Thanksgiving is bittersweet - it's the last family bash in the house of my wife's parents, who both died this past year. 

The aroma of two turkeys - one oven-baked, and one smoked - are filling this old house, along with some healthy portions of music and laughter. I'm going to go set up some card tables. Have a great day, all!

- Harvey


----------



## ScrappingForever

Wow! 29 people! Now that's a party! Have a fantastic time!


----------



## sebat

Leslie said:


> The police report has been filed, bank notified and a hold put on her account so no one can use the debit card. We filled out the paperwork for the State Department and will mail that tomorrow. We have her old passport (expired) here and my husband emailed a picture of it to her so at least she'll have something with her name on it. Her friend's parent's will lend her some money for the next few days. We might drive down to Boston on Sunday to pick her up, since her bus ticket was stolen (but not the train ticket, thank God!). So all in all, I think the crisis is under good control.


How traumatic. Like Tessa said, at least she wasn't hurt. Sounds like you have done everything that you can for the moment. Try to enjoy the rest of your holiday.


----------



## Angela

Leslie, so sorry to hear about your daughter. So thankful she is safe! I know you will be glad to have her back home.


----------



## Guest

Harvey said:


> Good morning, everyone!
> 
> We are having 29 people for Thanksgiving dinner, and it's a beautiful day here in Atlanta. This Thanksgiving is bittersweet - it's the last family bash in the house of my wife's parents, who both died this past year.
> 
> The aroma of two turkeys - one oven-baked, and one smoked - are filling this old house, along with some healthy portions of music and laughter. I'm going to go set up some card tables. Have a great day, all!
> 
> - Harvey


*sniff*

DAMN YOU, Harvey! How do you always manage to make me cry with a few short words?


----------



## Leslie

Good morning everyone,

Happy day after Thanksgiving. Happy black Friday for those who shop. I am just taking it easy right now, spending some time with all you lovely folks and enjoying a leisurely cup of coffee. 32 degrees here and frosty.

L


----------



## Gertie Kindle

45 degrees and sunny.  In a little while, the sun will warm up my car so I can sit in it with Little Gertie and be toasty warm.  

In the meantime, I have to bundle up to take out the trash.  That's what 50 years in SoFla will do to you.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

30 here but supposed to warm up to 54 degrees.  Gonna do some walking later, good for my knee!

Gertie--we go out to San Diego in February and laugh at all the locals wearing mackinaws when it goes below 60 degrees.  We're in, at most, long sleeved t-shirts (which is why I got a long sleeved Kindle shirt).  I'll probably be posting pics when we get out there.

I don't wear heavy jackets until it gets really cold...I tell people it's my Minnesota forbears (Mom).

Betsy


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Betsy the Quilter said:


> 30 here but supposed to warm up to 54 degrees. Gonna do some walking later, good for my knee!


30 and I break out the down coat.



> I don't wear heavy jackets until it gets really cold...I tell people it's my Minnesota forbears (Mom).
> 
> Betsy


My forebears came from Sunny Italy. Sounds like a good excuse to me.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

gertiekindle said:


> 30 and I break out the down coat.
> 
> My forebears came from Sunny Italy. Sounds like a good excuse to me.


There you go!

Betsy


----------



## ScrappingForever

42 and partly cloudy here in Maryland. Trying to convince myself that I really need to get up and exercise this morning instead of looking for new samples to download to my Kindle.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

It'll be warmer later!  Supposed to get up into the 50s...

Betsy


----------



## Gertie Kindle

It's already up to 62 here, and I got the trash outside without wearing my down coat.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

LOL!  Hooray!  Only a heavy sweatshirt?

Betsy


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Betsy the Quilter said:


> LOL! Hooray! Only a heavy sweatshirt?
> 
> Betsy


Yes ... and a sweater.  I won't even mention the socks and fuzzy slippers.


----------



## Anne

Good Morining It is 42 degrees here in New York today.I am happy I have off till Monday morning


----------



## Dori

IT is up to 41 now in So. Ind, the sun is peeping out.  Contrary to my avatar, I wil NOT be shopping.  I am not leaving the house today.


----------



## Spiritdancer

Hey there!  About 72 degrees here in South Florida...going up to 80.  I'm surrounded by my family and loving life!  We may even brave the mall later...just for kicks.

Hope everyone is having a beautiful day!


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Spiritdancer said:


> Hey there! About 72 degrees here in South Florida...going up to 80. I'm surrounded by my family and loving life! We may even brave the mall later...just for kicks.
> 
> Hope everyone is having a beautiful day!


Yep, 73 degrees here on the Treasure Coast, and I actually took off my sweater and fuzzy slippers.


----------



## Guest

ScrappingForever said:


> 42 and partly cloudy here in Maryland. Trying to convince myself that I really need to get up and exercise this morning instead of looking for new samples to download to my Kindle.


Kindles are very portable. You can do both at the same time, 

We had a 60% chance of rain but I think it blew over. It's very nice out today.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Good morning!  A brisk 26 degrees this morning.  Glad I don't have to go out...  Sitting here drinking tea trying to not make much noise as my husband sleeps later than I do.  Eleanor the Kindle helps!

Betsy


----------



## Leslie

Morning all,

25 degrees and frosty, but lots of sun.

In the ongoing NYC drama, my daughter actually found her bus ticket! Hooray! It was jammed in the bottom of her backpack. 

As for the passport, the process is to report it lost/stolen at the time you apply for a new one--but you should apply for a new one fairly quickly. That is on my list of errands for the next week.

L


----------



## Gertie Kindle

55 degrees, clear and sunny.  

The agenda this morning includes a trip to the library and the $ Tree with Mom and hopefully putting up my outside Christmas decorations this afternoon.


----------



## Gables Girl

Good Morning, it's rainy and 54 degrees.  Headed to the High Museum to see the Chinese Emperor and the Louve in Atlanta exhibitions today.


----------



## Guest

Howdy,

It's a nice mild day here.  It rained last night so everything today is soggy.  The wetness is reflecting the sunlight making it seem even brighter out.


----------



## ScrappingForever

32 and sunny here. Everything is looking very frosty outside. Sitting here contemplating what to have for breakfast and waiting for Mike to come home. He had to head to work at 3:30 this morning. Yuck!


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Yuck indeed!

Have you worked out yet?  

Betsy


----------



## KBoards Admin

Morning hit early with a 4am alarm - ouch. Now I'm at LAX with my girls and ready to head home. 

Have a great Saturday!


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Have a great trip home, Harvey! We'll keep the light on for you!


----------



## Anne

Morning It is 42 degrees here in New York today.I have to clean and do some school work today.


----------



## ScrappingForever

No, I decided not to exercise this morning. Bad me! I have one rest day a week, which is usually Sunday. I'm making it today instead.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

ScrappingForever said:


> No, I decided not to exercise this morning. Bad me! I have one rest day a week, which is usually Sunday. I'm making it today instead.


Saturday has always been my day of rest. I figure after five days of doing what everybody else wants and being stuck in an office all week, I needed a day of freedom. Chores get done on Sunday and errands after work and lunch hours.

Now I'm retired, and I still follow the same habits; even what times I eat and sleep.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

ScrappingForever said:


> No, I decided not to exercise this morning. Bad me! I have one rest day a week, which is usually Sunday. I'm making it today instead.


Sounds like a plan!

You're my inspiration to get back into exercising, as soon and as much as my knee lets me (arthroscopic knee surgery Nov 5). I had about a mile walk yesterday, not too bad.

Betsy


----------



## ScrappingForever

LOL Gertie. Whatever works, right?


----------



## Dori

Good morning fellow kindlers.  Going to putter around the house today.  It is a chilly 35.  Have a great day!  Safe trip to all the travellers.


----------



## Spiritdancer

Good morning!  Still nice here in South Florida.  Just hanging out with family and looking forward to the Florida-FSU game.

Go Gators!


----------



## Suzanne

Good Afternoon! It's a bright, sunny day & a wonderful one at that!!!! This morning's mail was special! We were expecting Tim's Kindle. We heard the rumble of the mail truck. We both jumped up and looked out the livingroom window to see if that wonderful package was coming. Well, Mr. Mailman put in a gumbanded assortment of fliers and letters into our box. Then he started pulling away!!!! We were crestfallen!!! About five feet away, he stopped his truck!!!!! He reached in the back and we saw a box!!!!! He opened his door and started walking towards our house! I saw AMAZON on the side! I was jumping up and down and Tim walked out (rather quickly I think) somewhat nonchalantly to take the package! So now we are a Kindling family!!! It's up and running and Tim bought a chess book. That will be interesting to see how it renders the diagrams of the chess board.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Congratulations, Suzanne and Tim!  Great Kindle arrival story!

Betsy


----------



## Leslie

durphy said:


> It's a sunny day here. We're putting up Giftmas lights. Last night I had the great pleasure....err, ahh, sad task of informing my mother-in-law that she wouldn't be able to buy a Kindle for Giftmas, not until March.
> 
> Hee hee... - Durphy's evil twin


They have refurbished Kindles for sale at Amazon. She could have a Kindle in her hands by Tuesday...

L


----------



## Anne

Suzanne said:


> Good Afternoon! It's a bright, sunny day & a wonderful one at that!!!! This morning's mail was special! We were expecting Tim's Kindle. We heard the rumble of the mail truck. We both jumped up and looked out the livingroom window to see if that wonderful package was coming. Well, Mr. Mailman put in a gumbanded assortment of fliers and letters into our box. Then he started pulling away!!!! We were crestfallen!!! About five feet away, he stopped his truck!!!!! He reached in the back and we saw a box!!!!! He opened his door and started walking towards our house! I saw AMAZON on the side! I was jumping up and down and Tim walked out (rather quickly I think) somewhat nonchalantly to take the package! So now we are a Kindling family!!! It's up and running and Tim bought a chess book. That will be interesting to see how it renders the diagrams of the chess board.


What a Great Story I hope Tim enjoys his Kindle


----------



## Linda Cannon-Mott

Good morning everyone,
We've had two days and nights of rain, rain and more rain. We are still at our daughters and had a wonderful Thanksgiving. Will be returning home tomorrow. Today is "Iron Bowl" day in Alabama, the BIG Alabama vs Auburn game, everything stops in the state for 3 hours. My team has won the last six but I think we will lose today to a better team. WAR EAGLE!!

I have Kindled some while here, finished Snow Flower and the Secret Fan, great read by the way and I started The Stand. Of interest is there is no whispernet here, probably because we are in the "boonies."


----------



## Guest

Suzanne said:


> Good Afternoon! It's a bright, sunny day & a wonderful one at that!!!! This morning's mail was special! We were expecting Tim's Kindle. We heard the rumble of the mail truck. We both jumped up and looked out the livingroom window to see if that wonderful package was coming. Well, Mr. Mailman put in a gumbanded assortment of fliers and letters into our box. Then he started pulling away!!!! We were crestfallen!!! About five feet away, he stopped his truck!!!!! He reached in the back and we saw a box!!!!! He opened his door and started walking towards our house! I saw AMAZON on the side! I was jumping up and down and Tim walked out (rather quickly I think) somewhat nonchalantly to take the package! So now we are a Kindling family!!! It's up and running and Tim bought a chess book. That will be interesting to see how it renders the diagrams of the chess board.


Very good way to finish out the day! Great story.


----------



## Suzanne

The Kindle version of his chess book is really good. It shows a chess board with all the pieces in different places and I guess you have to figure out the next best move or something. To get the answer, you have to click for the next page. The pictures of the chess board are really nice.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Suzanne said:


> The Kindle version of his chess book is really good. It shows a chess board with all the pieces in different places and I guess you have to figure out the next best move or something. To get the answer, you have to click for the next page. The pictures of the chess board are really nice.


Can you do a link to it? I'm working with the chess club at the school and the kids would get a kick out of it.


----------



## Angela

Welcome Suzanne and Tim and congrats on the arrival of your Kindle!


----------



## Suzanne

gertiekindle said:


> Can you do a link to it? I'm working with the chess club at the school and the kids would get a kick out of it.


This is the one he bought:


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Suzanne said:


> This is the one he bought:


Thanks. I sampled it, but it sounds a little advanced for my chess club kids.


----------



## Vegas_Asian

I actually started up my wii fit today, but the rechargables I put in them were already dead. I told my brother, "At least I attempted to excerise"


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Vegas_Asian said:


> I actually started up my wii fit today, but the rechargables I put in them were already dead. I told my brother, "At least I attempted to excerise"


That counts!

Betsy


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Vegas_Asian said:


> I actually started up my wii fit today, but the rechargables I put in them were already dead. I told my brother, "At least I attempted to excerise"


That's great. I've only gotten as far as _thinking _about getting a Wii fit.


----------



## Vegas_Asian

gertiekindle said:


> That's great. I've only gotten as far as _thinking _about getting a Wii fit.


I would be at the same point as you, but I got mine as a gift when I mentioned it was interested in it. Now I can play the new Rabid Rabbids game on it.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

OK, here's my question:

Have we gone off topic if it's no longer morning?  

Betsy


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Vegas_Asian said:


> I would be at the same point as you, but I got mine as a gift when I mentioned it was interested in it. Now I can play the new Rabid Rabbids game on it.


So much for Wii Fit.


----------



## Leslie

Betsy the Quilter said:


> OK, here's my question:
> 
> Have we gone off topic if it's no longer morning?
> 
> Betsy


We'll get back on topic in the morning....don't worry, Betsy. Just think about what it will be like when kindlers from around the world join us.

L


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Yes it will always be morning somewhere!  

Betsy


----------



## Spiritdancer

Good morning!

Well, it is 12:04am...so it's morning now.  I'm back in Jacksonville and trying to settle in.  Guess I should go to sleep at some point...


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Me, too....

Betsy


----------



## Angela

Good night/morning! Sleep well!


----------



## Guest

Spiritdancer said:


> Good morning!
> 
> Well, it is 12:04am...so it's morning now. I'm back in Jacksonville and trying to settle in. Guess I should go to sleep at some point...


Cool, another person not too far from me. 

Happy Sunday Kindleteers! Roll Call! *Vampy*!

It's 0655 and it's already pouring down rain outside. Looks like a perfect Kindleday to me. I should finish off Moonlight today and then I'll have to pick something else out to read.

I have so much to chose from. It's enough to make my head hurt. 

I hope y'all have a safe and happy day. May your Kindles be fully charged and your Whispernet have 4 full bars!


----------



## Michael R. Hicks

it's 7:30. i feel like it's 4:30. my only hope is that i *maybe* won't have to go into work again today (for another 14 hours!). now it's almost time to make chocolate chip pancakes...


----------



## Dori

Sunday 6:41  Good Morning Kindlers.  It is 40 degrees. Hope you have a great day.  My Amazon mail says my M-edge shipped so I will have that to look forward to next week.


----------



## Guest

The one thing I really do look forward to is my breakfast at the Huddle House on my way to work.  It just makes my work day that much easier to deal with.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Dori said:


> Sunday 6:41 Good Morning Kindlers. It is 40 degrees. Hope you have a great day. My Amazon mail says my M-edge shipped so I will have that to look forward to next week.


Yay, Dori! What color did you order?

Betsy


----------



## Dori

Good Morning Folks,  again.  Pebbled Navy Blue.

Trying to keep the thread unbroken  .


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Good morning.  It's wet, having rained during the night and looks like more.  It's 37 degrees, which would be bad if it hadn't been in the twenties in the morning most of this week.

I'm either going to go see Australia the movie or visit a visiting cousin if she's still in town at my aunt and uncle's home.  Maybe both...

Betsy


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Good morning, everyone.  It's 72 here, and a bit hazy, but the sky is still blue.  We could use a little rain.  

I haven't put up any Christmas decorations yet.  I always do it the day after Thanksgiving.  I know if I start going through my two racks of Christmas decorations, I'm going to have to start sorting and donating.  I just have way too much, but it's going to be hard to decide on what to give away.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Dori said:


> Good Morning Folks, again. Pebbled Navy Blue.
> 
> Trying to keep the thread unbroken .


Yes, that's why I posted my Good Morning 2d, to get it back on track! 

Betsy


----------



## Leslie

Morning all,

23 degrees this morning and everything is frosty. 

The latest in the New York City saga is that my daughter missed her train! I am so mad I could spit....grrr....When I made the reservation, everything was booked except the 7 am and 8 am Acela. I paid the extra $50 for the Acela, figuring there was no way she'd get to Penn Station at 7 am, but hopeful she'd make it by 8. Well, guess what? She just called and they all overslept. So what happens now? I have no idea. Her friend's parents are supposed to be sorting everything out.

What a way to start the day.  

L


----------



## Guest

This saga has all the makings of a good movie.  It's a very good example of Murphey's Law.  I hope that once you get her home, that she will be allowed outside for local events on the weekends.


----------



## Dori

How old is your daughter?  Don't let her out of your sight for a month.


----------



## ScrappingForever

It's 37 and rainy here, too, Betsy. Yuck! But I finished my workout this morning and am waiting for Mike to finish up the chocolate chip pancakes!  Life is good. Well, life will be good a long as he doesn't have to go into work today. I'm going to be screening our phone calls.


----------



## Leslie

Dori said:


> How old is your daughter? Don't let her out of your sight for a month.


She is 17. Unfortunately, she seems to have inherited the "I have no clue what time it is" gene from her father. But I thought at least for this she'd try a little harder...

L


----------



## farmwife99

Good morning from Missouri---
It is 33 degrees and the ground is covered with our first snow of the season.
I'll be getting ready to go to church in just a bit.  First time I'm taking my Kindle Bible today. 
Put in a spiral ham and potatoes in the oven already this morning so cooking is pretty much taken care of for the day.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Leslie said:


> She is 17. Unfortunately, she seems to have inherited the "I have no clue what time it is" gene from her father. But I thought at least for this she'd try a little harder...
> 
> L


I'ts hell when you get the hubby's payback kid.


----------



## Leslie

Travel update: she is going to be on a 10 am train. So hooray for that. I guess Amtrak managed to find an extra seat on the sold out train.

L


----------



## Jeff

Leslie said:


> Morning all,
> 
> 23 degrees this morning and everything is frosty.
> 
> The latest in the New York City saga is that my daughter missed her train! I am so mad I could spit....grrr....When I made the reservation, everything was booked except the 7 am and 8 am Acela. I paid the extra $50 for the Acela, figuring there was no way she'd get to Penn Station at 7 am, but hopeful she'd make it by 8. Well, guess what? She just called and they all overslept. So what happens now? I have no idea. Her friend's parents are supposed to be sorting everything out.
> 
> What a way to start the day.
> 
> L


Take heart, Leslie. Soon she'll be a grown-up and responsible adult.


Spoiler



Leaving you her children to care for while she makes her way in the world.



Good moring, all.

At 8:00 AM CST, 46 and windy in the heart of Texas.

Jeff


----------



## Guest

Here is a possible screen saver for your Kindle Bible


----------



## Anne

Good Morining It's 35 degrees and raining here in New York.Lesile I know they should have set the clock to make the train.But it is the kind of morning you could over sleep. It dark and gray. If you did not look at the clock you would think it is earlier then it is.


----------



## Leslie

reader/Anne said:


> Good Morining It's 35 degrees and raining here in New York.Lesile I know they should have set the clock to make the train.But it is the kind of morning you could over sleep. It dark and gray. It you did not look at the clock you would think it is earlier then it is.


Yes, that what she said.

Now that she is booked on another train, I am over my hissy-fit. I was afraid she'd end up on the Chinatown bus! LOL

L


----------



## Anne

Leslie said:


> Yes, that what she said.
> 
> Now that she is booked on another train, I am over my hissy-fit. I was afraid she'd end up on the Chinatown bus! LOL
> 
> L


LOL I glad she was able to get on the 10am train. It is just one of those morinings  I got up a little later than I wanted too. I did not have to be anywhere so it no big deal. Let us know when your daughter gets home.


----------



## tessa

Good morning 
thank God everyone went home.

Leslie 
Whatever you do, after you hug her. make sure you don't make the mothers wish.  " I wish someday you have a daughter just like yourself"  because when  it comes true  (and it always does) you'll have to babysit.

tessa


----------



## Leslie

tessa said:


> Good morning
> thank God everyone went home.
> 
> Leslie
> Whatever you do, after you hug her. make sure you don't make the mothers wish. " I wish someday you have a daughter just like yourself" because when it comes true (and it always does) you'll have to babysit.
> 
> tessa


Hahahaha, good reminder!

L


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Leslie said:


> She is 17. Unfortunately, she seems to have inherited the "I have no clue what time it is" gene from her father. But I thought at least for this she'd try a little harder...
> 
> L


There are lessons to be learned...

Betsy


----------



## Suzanne

Good morning everyone! It's 35 and rainy. A perfect day to stay on the sofa and get the wits scared out of me reading The Stand. I just finished Marley & Me last night; my tear ducts got a thorough cleaning! It was very good! The Christmas tree is up and looks lovely.


----------



## Guest

I read Marley and Me last year and gave it to my sister. She read it to her grand kids.  I'm looking forward to the movie.

Meanwhile it's still raining here and we have a tornado watch..weeee!


----------



## tecwritr

Good morning every one.  It's 40 and overcast here.  The wind is blowing 22-32 mph so it's a good day to stay in side.

John


----------



## Linda Cannon-Mott

Good morning to all my Kindle buddies,
I am glad to be home after 3 days, look forward to sleeping in my own bed tonight. Nice to have whispernet again also.   I am going to spend some time catching up on the boards now. We are finally seeing some sunshine after 3 days of rain, it is 48 and very windy. They did mention that 4 letter word S-N-O-W (flurries) and that is a big deal here in Alabama. My team got stomped in the "Iron Bowl" yesterday but after 6 wins in a row I guess BAMA was due. WAR EAGLE!

Linda


----------



## Spiritdancer

Good morning/afternoon...

Rainy and getting colder here in Jacksonville.  My Kindle and I worked hard doing 3 worship services this morning, and now I'm taking a quick break before I have to drive my daughter back to college (thankfully only 45 minutes away).  

Mostly I wish I could curl up with my Kindle (Brigit) and start the 6th Southern Vampire Mysteries book I just downloaded...but I still have to do youth drama practice and youth group before Kindle time.

Leslie, I have teen girls too...16 and 18...I can completely understand where you are today!!


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Jeff said:


> Take heart, Leslie. Soon she'll be a grown-up and responsible adult.
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> Leaving you her children to care for while she makes her way in the world.
> 
> 
> 
> Good moring, all.
> 
> At 8:00 AM CST, 46 and windy in the heart of Texas.
> 
> Jeff


(Shudder) All too true.


----------



## Angela

Well, here it is night time again!! Didn't have time to logon this morning before church. It was about 50 and clear, blue sky, but LOTS of wind!! After church we met friends for lunch, came home and took naps! Larry is now back in Houston and Harley and I are enjoying the peace and quiet after all the company this week and weekend. Maybe now I can get back on some kind of schedule!!


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

A Kindleboards schedule?  You're almost at 1500!!!

Betsy


----------



## Angela

Wow... didn't realize! I guess I would be closer to 2000 if I hadn't had company all week!


----------



## Guest

It's morning SOMEWHERE.... where Kindle's aren't.


----------



## Leslie

Morning all, 

33 degrees and back to work today. Ugh. My daughter finally got home from NYC safe and sound. My son is back at college. Time to get back to the routine.

L


----------



## katiekat1066

Good Morning!  36 here and the rain has stopped for the moment.  I-81 was a nightmare last night as we were trying to get home - a 2 hour trip took us nearly 4 hours.  I, too, am dreading going back to work - Fiscal end of year here and it will be really nasty for the next 3 weeks.  Starting sometime next week, I'll be putting in 12 hour days for a while   So I'm getting in all the Kindleboarding I can for now!  Hope everyone's day is good! 

Katiekat


----------



## Dori

36 and raining in the heart of the nation  So. Indiana.   Bah!   Going to school this morning and wrap caramels for our Christmas fundraiser.  Neighborhood Christmas Party tonight at Black Buggy Amish Buffet.  Have a great day all!


----------



## drenee

Good morning,
Waking up to a chilly 38 and an empty house without the grandkids.  It's amazing how big this place feels without their two little bodies running around.  Hope everyone has a great and productive Monday.


----------



## ScrappingForever

Still rainy and overcast here in Maryland. 43 degrees right now, so not too chilly.

Back to the routine this morning. Get lunches ready and kids out the door to school. Then exercise, shower and work. But only 5 more days till we leave for Disney World!


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Leslie said:


> Morning all,
> 
> 33 degrees and back to work today. Ugh. My daughter finally got home from NYC safe and sound. My son is back at college. Time to get back to the routine.
> 
> L


Leslie--

glad your daughter is home safe! Yes, time to get back to the routine. I'm going to do some quilting today.

It's 43 here in Nothern VA, warmer than it has been, we're getting out the shorts, LOL! but it's going to get cold again this week. Yuck.

Betsy
(I like it when folks put some sense of where they are in their post, I don't know where everyone lives! Is it 23 in California? 72 in Minnesota, LOL!)

Betsy


----------



## drenee

Betsy, 
I agree.  It's nice to know where people are.  38 in Northern West Virginia.


----------



## Anne

Good Morning It 53 here in New York. It has stoped raining for now.Lesile I am glad you daughter is home safe.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

drenee said:


> Betsy,
> I agree. It's nice to know where people are. 38 in Northern West Virginia.


Drenee,

You've snuck in here and have been quietly posting here there and everywhere and I never welcomed you to Kindlboards! Welcome, where in northern West Virginia are you? Driven around WVa a lot!

Did I read that you are a court reporter or am I confusing you with someone else? Thanks for all your good posts in the Book Corner!

Have you had snow up there yet? I went to college in Western Maryland (Frostburg) and we always had snow by October. Didn't stay long but then in November-December, just in time for finals, lookout!

Betsy


----------



## Linda Cannon-Mott

Morning everybody,
38, windy and overcast here in Bama this morning. Wish I could have had 1 more day to Kindle.  Very thankful to have a job with so many people out of work. Leslie glad your daughter is home safe. Hope you all have a good Monday!

Linda


----------



## Spiritdancer

Good morning from North Florida...51 and sunny here.  I had to be at the hospital at 6:30am with one of my church members...so I'm getting ready for my 2nd cup of coffee so I won't be tempted to sneak back to bed.

Leslie, so glad your daughter made it home safe and sound!


----------



## Gables Girl

Good Morning from South Florida, it is 65 and raining.  The trip back on I-75 and the Florida Turnpike was super slow because of all the rain yesterday.  Back to the normal work schedule today.  I need a day of vacation to recover from the last 4 days.   Too much family, food and travel and not enough sleep.


----------



## KBoards Admin

Good morning all, from Bellingham WA. It's 45 degrees - and another day of rain. We got the Christmas lights up yesterday so this is the first morning that we get to see them lit up. 

The girls just woke up so it's time to get 'em fed and ready for school. Have a great morning!


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Spiritdancer said:


> Good morning from North Florida...51 and sunny here. I had to be at the hospital at 6:30am with one of my church members...so I'm getting ready for my 2nd cup of coffee so I won't be tempted to sneak back to bed.
> 
> Leslie, so glad your daughter made it home safe and sound!


Good thoughts to your church member feeling better, and to you reaching your target heart rate! More coffee!

Betsy


----------



## Gertie Kindle

66 and nasty rainy here on The Treasure Coast of Fla.  My morning has already been busy, so my Kindleboard time is a bit of a break for me.  I need to shake off the lazies from the last four days and take care of all the Christmas necessities.


----------



## PraiseGod13

It's 22 degrees here in Iowa..... we had snow yesterday with freezing and lots of accidents happening.  I read a DTB over the week-end from the library.... I had reserved it almost 6 months ago.... pre-Kindle.  I was SO glad to get it finished!!!  My Kindle has totally spoiled me!!  The DTB was awkward, heavy, my pages kept turning on their own.... and I couldn't believe how tired my eyes got from reading!!  Back to reading on my Kindle today, thank goodness!!


----------



## Vegas_Asian

Its somewhere between the 60's and 70's today. Back to the usually sunny weather with a light breeze. Perfect for a day of reading outside...if we actually had grass to lay across with a blacket to read. (sigh). Supposed to be studying for an exam which is in about.....3 hours, but I am here online surf around with my 75 lb lab laying across my feet keeping them warm. I also totally forgot the reason I jumped on the internet beside studying. I'm too afraid of grabbing my kindle knowing I am going to be fully engulf by is book-ness, which I love. Still jumpy for a 4 shot espresso pumkin spice latte. So I consider this my usual  decent morning between classes.


----------



## Angela

Leslie said:


> Morning all,
> 
> 33 degrees and back to work today. Ugh. My daughter finally got home from NYC safe and sound. My son is back at college. Time to get back to the routine.
> 
> L


Glad she made it home safely!


----------



## Dori

Good Morning from So. Indiana, Dori, and Genie.  It is 29 degrees F and a little sunny.

Hope you all have a kindling great day. 
I am off to school again today to wrap homemade caramels for fundraiser.  90 batches of caramels is a bunch of wrapping.  I volunteered to wrap but told them that I did not feel called to the cooking ministry. (Did that last year.)


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Good morning, 29 degrees here in northern VA.  Sun is shining brightly and it's going to get into the high 40s.  Planning to go out for a walk and do some quilting.  Gotta tear myself away from my Kindleboards addiction, LOL!

Betsy


----------



## Linda Cannon-Mott

Morning ya'll, it is 30 here in Alabama this morning but we will have sun today.   It has been raining & overcast since Thursday. I have a somewhat busy day at work but this time of year is very slow for us.

Hope all of you have a good day,
Linda


----------



## Leslie

Morning all,

Sunny and 40 degrees here in southern Maine. I was up early after another restless night and very weird dreams, including one scene where I introduced the Actor's Studio guy to Debra Winger.      

L


----------



## Anne

Good Morning it is48 here today in New York and sunny.


----------



## Jeff

Leslie said:


> ... I was up early after another restless night and very weird dreams, including one scene where I introduced the Actor's Studio guy to Debra Winger.


Good morning, Leslie,

If you get a chance in tonight's dreams, would you mind introducing me to Debra Winger?

&#8230;and good morning to everyone else too. It's a chilly 39 and windy on the way to 70 in the heart of Texas.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Jeff said:


> If you get a chance in tonight's dreams, would you mind introducing me to Debra Winger?


LOL!

Betsy


----------



## Gables Girl

Morning all from Miami, it is 61 and we have light rain.  I need to get busy and stop checking in here so often, there are major meetings tomorrow I need to prepare for today.  I suspect budget cuts are coming.


----------



## Spiritdancer

Good morning from Jacksonville!  48 degrees...and only supposed to go to 55 today...brrr!  

Much to do today...so I'm trying to be good and get to work...but I was reading the 6th Southern Vampire Mysteries book at breakfast and it is so hard to put down.  Must be disciplined...must get work done...must be good.  This will have to be my mantra today.

Hope everyone has a fantastic day!!


----------



## ScrappingForever

Not morning any more here in Maryland, but sunny and 40. It's supposed to be around 46 for a high. Time to get to work after volunteering at school and running errands. Oh, and time for lunch! Tummy's grumbling!


----------



## Suzanne

It's 31 here in N. Huntingdon, PA & lightly snowing, but not laying. It's a quiet day, laundry and just putzing around the house. Have a great day everyone.


----------



## Mikuto

It's a sunny 61 here in the San Francisco Bay Area, California. A lot sunnier than it has been the past few days. I'm dead tired though, I could just nap all day, but I don't really have the luxury.


----------



## KBoards Admin

It's still morning here in Bellingham (just), and the rain is letting up. Still somewhat dark outside. 

I'm heading to Springfield IL tomorrow - any members there? I hear there that snow is likely. And I'm connecting through O'Hare. Hope my luck holds.


----------



## sebat

Harvey said:


> It's still morning here in Bellingham (just), and the rain is letting up. Still somewhat dark outside.
> 
> I'm heading to Springfield IL tomorrow - any members there? I hear there that snow is likely. And I'm connecting through O'Hare. Hope my luck holds.


3 years ago, I lived there for 18 months.

If you want something different to eat. Springfield is famous for Horseshoes.

D'Arcy's Pint 
661 West Stanford Avenue
Springfield, IL


----------



## Leslie

Morning all,

20 degrees and very frosty here in the great state of Maine this morning. I never did get to see the planets last night. I had to work late and by the time I finally drove home, there were clouds in the sky.

L


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

22 here in Alexandria, VA....  Love hearing what it's like where everyone is, thanks for adding that!  Hope it warms up before I head out to my knee therapy this morning!  Aargh, and the car is in complete shade.  Usually, this time of year, we leave it out in the street to take  advantage of the solar heat...didn't realize we were going to have such a drop--20 degrees since yesterday.

Betsy


----------



## Jeff

Good morning everyone. The temperature in the heart of Texas is 63 degrees.


----------



## Spiritdancer

Good morning!  Here in Jacksonville it is 29 and my windshield was frozen when I left for the bus stop...but it is supposed to reach 60 by noon.


----------



## Leslie

Jeff said:


> Good morning everyone. The temperature in the heart of Texas is 63 degrees.


Oh, by the way, Jeff, Debra Winger didn't show up in my dreams last night, so I couldn't introduce you.

Instead, I had some guy named Andreas, who looked vaguely like Hugh Jackman when he had had his hair extensions for *Van Helsing*. Andreas was wearing this long leather coat that looked vaguely like an Oberon cover (but it worked...it looked good). Andreas was the captain of a windjammer and I was writing the standards for the trip we were going to take. He was worried about getting the standards approved by some big high muckity-muck and I was more worried about getting the trip underway so I could find out what was under the leather coat. LOL.










L


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Leslie said:


> Oh, by the way, Jeff, Debra Winger didn't show up in my dreams last night, so I couldn't introduce you.
> 
> Instead, I had some guy named Andreas, who looked vaguely like Hugh Jackman when he had had his hair extensions for *Van Helsing*. Andreas was wearing this long leather coat that looked vaguely like an Oberon cover (but it worked...it looked good). Andreas was the captain of a windjammer and I was writing the standards for the trip we were going to take. He was worried about getting the standards approved by some big high muckity-muck and I was more worried about getting the trip underway so I could find out what was under the leather coat. LOL.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> L


All roads lead to Hugh. Now, that's the way to start a morning. Maybe we need a Hugh picture every morning....

Betsy


----------



## Cowgirl

In Gilbert Arizona it is currently 50 and the high will be 75.  I love this time of year!!


----------



## Khabita

Frost here in Roswell, GA this morning. It will only get up to about 45 today, I believe.


----------



## Linda Cannon-Mott

Good morning, it is 34 here in Alabama today with chance of rain tomorrow.

Happy "hump" day,
Linda


----------



## Anne

It is 36 here in New York Today.


----------



## Jeff

Leslie said:


> Oh, by the way, Jeff, Debra Winger didn't show up in my dreams last night, so I couldn't introduce you.


Drat. 

Please eat pickles and watch _An Officer and a Gentleman_ before you go to bed tonight and I'll check back with you tomorrow morning.


----------



## KBoards Admin

It's gone from rainy to drizzly here in Bellingham, so things are looking up. Actually, I don't mind the rain at all, so I'm well-suited to this northwest location. 

And last night's heavy fog has lifted, so my flights today should be on schedule. 

Have a great day, all.


----------



## Gables Girl

Good afternoon!  It was 52 here in Miami and will only get to the high 60's.  I've been in meetings all morning.


----------



## Mikuto

52 here in "Sunny" Northern California. I was promised good weather when I moved here dagnabbit! What's with this cold?!


----------



## KBoards Admin

It's 1:20am in Springfield, so I'm going to be the first Dec 4 post in this thread - then I'm off the bed. 

My question today is, how is Leslie going to top yesterday? Maybe an interview by the BBC? Then lunch with Jeff Bezos?


----------



## Angela

Glad you made the trip OK, Harvey!


----------



## KBoards Admin

It's chilly here. About 25 and windy. I'm glad I brought my toque.


----------



## sebat

Harvey said:


> It's chilly here. About 25 and windy. I'm glad I brought my toque.


That's the problem with Springfield. It's so flat, the wind really can blow. I think the winter there felt colder than my winter spent in Missoula.

Is there any snow? My parents live 3 1/2 hours south and said they were having flurries the other day.


----------



## Guest

Howdy fellow Kindleteers!  Fuzzy decided she wanted out at 5 and at about the same time my dogs decided to bark at some phantom so here I am.

At this very early hour it is dark and a cold 36 out.  I plan on going back to sleep soon and when I wake up again, it should be much brighter out and about 35 degrees warmer.

Harvey, be sure to bundle up and drink your Ovaltine. I hear Annie has a secret message for the drinkers o Olvatine.


----------



## Leslie

Morning all,

29 degrees and clear this morning, with a very pretty sunrise.

Another restless night with weird dreams. These weren't the funny kind, they were the "wake up and I don't want to go back to sleep and start re-dreaming that dream" kind of dream. Sigh. That happen to anyone else? 

Harvey, I am not sure I can top my two mentions yesterday! Maybe my goal today will be to get some work done. LOL. Not too much of that happened yesterday.


L


----------



## Dori

Good Thursday Morning from balmy So. Ind.  24F as we speak.
Leslie, Larry King just called me and wants to know how to get in contact with you..  I of course sent him to kindleboards.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

41 here in Alexandria, VA yippee it's above freezing!  Hate these cold spells.  Coffee's making, all is good.

Betsy


----------



## Leslie

Dori said:


> Good Thursday Morning from balmy So. Ind. 24F as we speak.
> Leslie, Larry King just called me and wants to know how to get in contact with you.. I of course sent him to kindleboards.


Oh, excellent. Dori, do you want to join me for the Larry King interview? I'm not sure I could hold my own alone with him.

L


----------



## Jeff

Leslie said:


> Another restless night with weird dreams.


I knew the pickles would work. What about Debra Winger?

Oh. Good morning, Leslie and all you other nice people.

The temperature is 34 degrees deep in the heart of Texas.

My wife's Kindle arrived yesterday and is still dressed in its original cardboard.


----------



## SongbirdVB

It's 15 degrees here and I just can't think of anything funny to say about that.  BAH. I wanna move to someplace WARM!!


----------



## KBoards Admin

sebat said:


> That's the problem with Springfield. It's so flat, the wind really can blow. I think the winter there felt colder than my winter spent in Missoula.
> 
> Is there any snow? My parents live 3 1/2 hours south and said they were having flurries the other day.


There is just a touch of snow - maybe half an inch. Roads are very icy.


----------



## Leslie

Jeff said:


> I knew the pickles would work. What about Debra Winger?


I think "Winger" translated to "Wisconsin" as in I was moving to Wisconsin and not very happy about it!

The deep crevices of the subconscious mind work in mysterious ways.

L


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Jeff said:


> My wife's Kindle arrived yesterday and is still dressed in its original cardboard.


Sign her up for Kindleboards and we'll take care of that in Accessories!

Betsy


----------



## Anne

Harvey said:


> There is just a touch of snow - maybe half an inch. Roads are very icy.


Harvey be carefull driving today.


----------



## Spiritdancer

Good morning friends!  41 here in Jacksonville...going up to 69.  Always interesting dressing for the day here.  Drinking cup of coffee #1...probably to be followed by a Diet Coke...and then cup of coffee #2...      

Ahhh...caffiene!


----------



## Anne

Good Morning its 44 here in New York today. I am drinking a cup of gingerbread coffee.I have a Senseo one cup coffee maker.It takes small coffee pods. I have a pod maker so I can make my own. I also have a coffee grinder so I can grind up the beans.This time of year I order Gingerbread coffee, Eggnog and Pumpkin Spice coffee.


----------



## Linda Cannon-Mott

Good morning Kindle buddies, it is 50 and raining today. Supposed to drop to 32 tonight. I've had my first cup of coffee and made the drive to work. It is the perfect day to be home Kindling!

Hope everyone has a good day,
Linda


----------



## Linda Cannon-Mott

reader/Anne said:


> Good Morning its 44 here in New York today. I am drinking a cup of gingerbread coffee.I have a Senseo one cup coffee maker.It takes small coffee pods. I have a pod maker so I can make my own. I also have a coffee grinder so I can grind up the beans.This time of year I order Gingerbread coffee, Eggnog and Pumpkin Spice coffee.


Yummy Anne, wish I were having Kindle Koffee with you!


----------



## Anne

Linda Cannon-Mott said:


> Yummy Anne, wish I were having Kindle Koffee with you!


Linda I wish you could be here to Kindle Koffee too. I like to make my own coffee pods because the ones that are made are not strong enough for me.


----------



## Jeff

Betsy the Quilter said:


> Sign her up for Kindleboards and we'll take care of that in Accessories!


Thank you for that terrible idea, Betsy.

Since the last post, I've opened the box and plugged the device in to the AC adapter. I'll post more in the proper thread.


----------



## Linda Cannon-Mott

reader/Anne said:


> Linda I wish you could be here to Kindle Koffee too. I like to make my own coffee pods because the ones that are made are not strong enough for me.


My husband & I like strong koffee also, I am a Starbucks fan. I also bring my koffee to work form home because the coffee here tastes like water to me.


----------



## Anne

Linda Cannon-Mott said:


> My husband & I like strong koffee also, I am a Starbucks fan. I also bring my koffee to work form home because the coffee here tastes like water to me.


I love Starbucks too  My work hours have changed so I do not get to Starbucks as much as I use too. I love there Gingersnap and Eggnog coffee this time of year. I may pick up some of there hoilday coffee. That is why I like strong coffee. I am use to Starbucks.


----------



## kim

Good Morning Everyone,

For all of you who don't like your 50's and 60's weather, it's only 15 degrees here in Minnesota (double what it was yesterday).  And it's not even winter yet, brrrrr!

It was a slow commute this morning.  A truck overturned on the interstate - it was hauling pigs.  The poor little oinkers where running loose on the highway.  Only in Minnesota  


Hope everybody has a great day!


----------



## Sailor

Good Morning,

It's a cold 46 degrees here in unsunny California. For all you cold weather people laughing at me and preparing to throw your earmuffs my way, just remember that we get to 115 here in the heat of the summer so adjusting to the cold takes some getting used to.

My Thanksgiving trip to Placerville went well. My sister has a beautiful home on an acre and has a creek in her backyard. I keep asking her to trade houses with me, but she just gives me her happy smile and doesn't say a word.

Been busy trying to play catch-up now that I am back - so many things to do here. Hubby is working in Newport News VA on a nuclear missile cruiser (he can't tell me which one yet) welding a launch tube missile bracket that broke. He said the ship is full of Sailors <sailor says turning green with envy> and they are very nice to him and he gets to eat his meals with them. Hubby is civilian but works for Navy. He says they all look like little boys in uniform.

His first day there, as he was going through the gated parking lot in his rental car, he had the Marines rush up to him with their guns drawn. They got him out of the car, searched the car, ex-rayed the underside and then questioned him. Yes, his car was a rental, no he didn't read the sign at the gate that told him to stop there and wait for the Marines to escort him to the ship. Guess he won't forget to do that again. They then proceeded to fill the windows of the car with a ton of stickers and escort him to a parking lot and gave him a ride to the ship.

Hope everyone is having a great day,

-sailor


----------



## Spiritdancer

reader/Anne said:


> Good Morning its 44 here in New York today. I am drinking a cup of gingerbread coffee.I have a Senseo one cup coffee maker.It takes small coffee pods. I have a pod maker so I can make my own. I also have a coffee grinder so I can grind up the beans.This time of year I order Gingerbread coffee, Eggnog and Pumpkin Spice coffee.


I have a Senseo too and love it!! I didn't know they made those flavors, though...yum. I'll have to look for them. I usually order the Columbian coffee pods.


----------



## Anne

Spiritdancer said:


> I have a Senseo too and love it!! I didn't know they made those flavors, though...yum. I'll have to look for them. I usually order the Columbian coffee pods.


I did not get the pods from Senseo. I make my own pods. I have a pod maker. I buy the coffee beans from Nuts Online. I also have a coffee grinder. I grind the beans and make the pods.


----------



## ScrappingForever

Anne, those coffees sound yummy!

Kim - had to laugh about the poor oinkers and only in Minnesoooota! LOL

It's the whole way up to 52 already here in Annapolis. The high is supposed to be 51 today! LOL Not to shabby for this time of year.

This morning I've done my volunteering stint at school, did my workout and am ready to get to work.

Hope everyone has a great day!


----------



## Anne

ScrappingForever said:


> Anne, those coffees sound yummy!
> 
> Kim - had to laugh about the poor oinkers and only in Minnesoooota! LOL
> 
> It's the whole way up to 52 already here in Annapolis. The high is supposed to be 51 today! LOL Not to shabby for this time of year.
> 
> This morning I've done my volunteering stint at school, did my workout and am ready to get to work.
> 
> Hope everyone has a great day!


They are Yummy. It is nice having Gingerbread and Eggnog coffee at Christmas time. Last year was the first time I ordered the coffee.


----------



## KeyboardKat

Good Morning! 

I'm new here... got my Kindle on Monday. Spent a few hours reading last night... much easier to read on than a book! 

It's in the upper 40's here in N. Texas and breezy. Not as windy as yesterday, thank goodness.

All of this coffee talk makes me feel bad about my morning 1 cup of instant I make most days... except on weekends when we grind beans and have better coffee because Mr. KK makes it.  I have a hair appt. at 1:00 today, so after that I might hit Starbucks across the street from the hair place and get something interesting. I heard their hot chocolate is really good.

Need to start doing something productive... Have a good day one and all.


----------



## Linda Cannon-Mott

KeyboardKat said:


> Good Morning!
> 
> I'm new here... got my Kindle on Monday. Spent a few hours reading last night... much easier to read on than a book!
> 
> It's in the upper 40's here in N. Texas and breezy. Not as windy as yesterday, thank goodness.
> 
> All of this coffee talk makes me feel bad about my morning 1 cup of instant I make most days... except on weekends when we grind beans and have better coffee because Mr. KK makes it.  I have a hair appt. at 1:00 today, so after that I might hit Starbucks across the street from the hair place and get something interesting. I heard their hot chocolate is really good.
> 
> Need to start doing something productive... Have a good day one and all.


Starbucks has awesome holiday koffees. I love the Gingerbread Latte, they also have Pumpkin Spice, Eggnog and a couple I can't remember. I think I will treat myself in the morning.


----------



## sebat

Weather doesn't change much here.  The temp only varies a few degrees 80-84.  We have either sun, rain or vog (volcano smog).
Yesterday we had vog.  Today the trade winds have picked up and it's sunny and beautiful.  

It's 8:30am here.  Most of you are probably eating lunch.  Have a good afternoon.


----------



## Spiritdancer

reader/Anne said:


> I did not get the pods from Senseo. I make my own pods. I have a pod maker. I buy the coffee beans from Nuts Online. I also have a coffee grinder. I grind the beans and make the pods.


Now I am intrigued! A pod maker? How cool! Can you send me a link to where you got it?

Up to 71 now!  Showed off my Kindle today at lunch and think we'll be adding another Kindle lover to the group...


----------



## SongbirdVB

sebat said:


> Weather doesn't change much here. The temp only varies a few degrees 80-84. We have either sun, rain or vog (volcano smog).
> Yesterday we had vog. Today the trade winds have picked up and it's sunny and beautiful.
> 
> It's 8:30am here. Most of you are probably eating lunch. Have a good afternoon.


So... where are you and how do I get there?

I'm a Minnesotan too (hi Kim!), living in the 'burbs NW of Minneapolis. I'll have to check the paper for the news on the piggies!


----------



## sebat

SongbirdVB said:


> So... where are you and how do I get there?


I'm living in Honolulu at the moment. Hop on a plane and come on over.

As I told Angel earlier...I only have one bed, you've got bring your air mattress.


----------



## Gables Girl

sebat said:


> I'm living in Honolulu at the moment. Hop on a plane and come on over.
> 
> As I told Angel earlier...I only have one bed, you've got bring your air mattress.


Love Hawaii, as you can tell from my picture. Next time I'm that way we will have to meet.


----------



## SongbirdVB

sebat said:


> I'm living in Honolulu at the moment. Hop on a plane and come on over.
> 
> As I told Angel earlier...I only have one bed, you've got bring your air mattress.


I've got a hammock I like better! <<<grabbing hammock and bathing suit and running to the door  >>


----------



## sebat

Gables Girl said:


> Love Hawaii, as you can tell from my picture. Next time I'm that way we will have to meet.


Sounds great, if you get here in the next 3 to 6 months. Who knows where I'll be after that. My husband does contract work and we move constantly. This year, I have lived in Missoula, Mt; Tulsa, OK; Kihei, Maui, HI; and now Honolulu.

If you want to meet me, you've got to catch me first. 



SongbirdVB said:


> I've got a hammock I like better! <<<grabbing hammock and bathing suit and running to the door  >>


I'm living on the 22nd floor, so I don't think you will be putting that in my backyard. I'm only 2 blocks from the beach, guess you can string up there. You might have to fight the homeless people for it, though.


----------



## Gables Girl

sebat said:


> Sounds great, if you get here in the next 3 to 6 months. Who knows where I'll be after that. My husband does contract work and we move constantly. This year, I have lived in Missoula, Mt; Tulsa, OK; Kihei, Maui, HI; and now Honolulu.
> 
> If you want to meet me, you've got to catch me first.


If I could afford it I'd be there now. I'm hoping for the spring.


----------



## sebat

Gables Girl said:


> If I could afford it I'd be there now. I'm hoping for the spring.


We might still be here.

DH's current contract expires the end of Feb. The hospital has asked us to stay on until late May, but we haven't seen a contract, yet. My mom is having some health problems. That may determine if we stay or not.


----------



## SongbirdVB

sebat said:


> I'm living on the 22nd floor, so I don't think you will be putting that in my backyard. I'm only 2 blocks from the beach, guess you can string up there. You might have to fight the homeless people for it, though.


Ahem... I'll just bring the air mattress, thanks. Is the view from the 22nd floor awesome? Or is it just like living in any other gorgeous tropical location... I mean city?


----------



## sebat

SongbirdVB said:


> Ahem... I'll just bring the air mattress, thanks. Is the view from the 22nd floor awesome? Or is it just like living in any other gorgeous tropical location... I mean city?


   

I'm living in the far corner of Waikiki. My windows are floor to ceiling and wall to wall. From my bedroom window and side living room window, I can see the ocean..._between the other high rises. _ From my front living room window, I'm looking at Diamond Head. If I look down and to the left, I see the Ala Wai Canal.

I can't say much for the condo, it's clean but seen better days. DH's company takes care of our housing and it's not up to their usual standards...but... the view is spectacular!


----------



## kim

SongbirdVB said:


> I'm a Minnesotan too (hi Kim!), living in the 'burbs NW of Minneapolis. I'll have to check the paper for the news on the piggies!


Hey Songbird, It happened in Maple Grove. Traffic was backed up forever, they closed I94 at Rogers. I live in Rogers, where are you?


----------



## sherylb

sebat said:


> I'm living in the far corner of Waikiki. My windows are floor to ceiling and wall to wall. From my bedroom window and side living room window, I can see the ocean..._between the other high rises. _ From my front living room window, I'm looking at Diamond Head. If I look down and to the left, I see the Ala Wai Canal.
> 
> I can't say much for the condo, it's clean but seen better days. DH's company takes care of our housing and it's not up to their usual standards...but... the view is spectacular!


DH and I took our vaca in Hawaii this year. We went in Feb and stayed in Waikiki at the Aloha Aqua Surf and had a wonderful time. We had great views too, even though we were looking between the other high rises. Waikiki is a very pretty place even though it's "big city". I loved Ala Wai Canal with the Library at the end...so picturesque and there was a puffer fish that would swim along with us when we walked along the canal. We ate at Ono's and had malasadas at Leonard's and had many, many plate lunches. Good times!


----------



## sebat

sherylb said:


> DH and I took our vaca in Hawaii this year. We went in Feb and stayed in Waikiki at the Aloha Aqua Surf and had a wonderful time. We had great views too, even though we were looking between the other high rises. Waikiki is a very pretty place even though it's "big city". I loved Ala Wai Canal with the Library at the end...so picturesque and there was a puffer fish that would swim along with us when we walked along the canal. We ate at Ono's and had malasadas at Leonard's and had many, many plate lunches. Good times!


I can almost hit the library with a rock, if tossed from my window and the wind is blowing the wrong direction. 

Ate at Ono's last night. I love that place.

I have stale malasadas from Leonard's in my kitchen right now. Only eat them fresh otherwise, yuck.

I'm trying to get in the habit of a daily walk along the canal. Haven't seen your puffer. I would be feeding him if I did.


----------



## sherylb

Sigh!   Almost makes me want to sell my Kindle Joy just for the plane tickets! I hear the prices on ebay are really high now.  Ok, OK, just kidding. I would sooner sell a kid than Joy!


----------



## sebat

sherylb said:


> Sigh!  Almost makes me want to sell my Kindle Joy just for the plane tickets! I hear the prices on ebay are really high now. Ok, OK, just kidding. I would sooner sell a kid than Joy!


It would be a looong plane ride without Joy.


----------



## Vegas_Asian

sebat said:


> I can almost hit the library with a rock, if tossed from my window and the wind is blowing the wrong direction.
> 
> Ate at Ono's last night. I love that place.
> 
> I have stale malasadas from Leonard's in my kitchen right now. Only eat them fresh otherwise, yuck.
> 
> I'm trying to get in the habit of a daily walk along the canal. Haven't seen your puffer. I would be feeding him if I did.


Leonard's!!! So not fair. My mouth is watering at the thought of it. (sniff) My entire immediate family went to Hawaii a couple of months back (several family events were happening: wedding, birthday, and so far) and I was the only one that didn't go, but they made it up to me. They got me a Kindle.



sebat said:


> It would be a looong plane ride without Joy.


Yes that would a long plane ride. I usually take a little something to help me sleep and just KO for the flight to Hawaii


----------



## sebat

Vegas_Asian said:


> Leonard's!!! So not fair. My mouth is watering at the thought of it. (sniff)


I would ship you a malasadas but like I said before, they should only be eaten fresh.

Have you ever had one of their eclairs? They are to die for!


----------



## Vegas_Asian

I feel like you are just teasing me. Darn and I have family flying in today for a visit. I should have told them to pick some up for me. If I wasn't so cold I would go for a coconut boba


----------



## sebat

Vegas_Asian said:


> I feel like you are just teasing me. Darn and I have family flying in today for a visit. I should have told them to pick some up for me. If I wasn't so cold I would go for a coconut boba


Sorry, I don't mean to tease. I haven't had a coconut boba. What's that?


----------



## Leslie

Morning all,

Here in Maine it is 23 degrees and dark this morning...not sure what the weather is supposed to be today.

L


----------



## katiekat1066

G'morning, 32 here in the Blue Ridge Mountains, supposed to get to a whopping 41 today - I hate winter!  I think snuggled here with my coffee, kindle and laptop is where I'd prefer to be today.  I'm sick, yeah, that's it, I can't go to work today, I have winteritis.  If I had my way, I'd work from home and be comfortable.  Where's the winning lottery ticket when you need it?  Ah well, off to the shower....

Katiekat


----------



## Wisteria Clematis

26 degrees this morning in upstate NY (we're having a balmy spell) and snow squalls expected. I have the day off so I'm going to bring in more firewood in anticipation of a blizzard and snuggle up with the kindle. Hubby is out of town.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

31 degrees right now in northern VA.  Have a cooling cup of coffee while I Kindleboard, Eleanor the K here at my side, CSpan on the TV.

Betsy


----------



## Anne

Good Morning it is 34 here in New York today. It is going to be cold here this weekend. I am having a cup of gingerbread coffee. I need to finish cleaning my bedroom and living room today. I want to put up my Christmas Tree tomorrow.


----------



## Linda Cannon-Mott

37 in Alabama today with a high of 41 predicted. I am at work but wishing I were sharing a cup of gingerbread coffee with Anne.  

T.G.I.F. everyone!


----------



## Jeff

Anne said:


> Good Morning it is 34 here in New York today.


Wow. It's colder in the heart of Texas (2 than it is in New York. What am I doing here?

Good morning everyone.


----------



## Ann in Arlington

I wish just ONCE Betsy would sleep in so _*I *_could tell you the weather in NoVa. . . .



Ann


----------



## Jeff

Ann Von Hagel said:


> I wish just ONCE Betsy would sleep in so _*I *_could tell you the weather in NoVa. . . .


I've got Betsy on ignore so you can tell me.


----------



## Anne

Linda Cannon-Mott said:


> 37 in Alabama today with a high of 41 predicted. I am at work but wishing I were sharing a cup of gingerbread coffee with Anne.
> 
> T.G.I.F. everyone!


I wish I could share a cup of gingerbread coffee with you Linda.


----------



## Anne

Jeff said:


> Wow. It's colder in the heart of Texas (2 than it is in New York. What am I doing here?
> 
> Good morning everyone.


It is going to be colder here tonight.


----------



## Dori

It is 19F this Friday morning in So. Indiana.  I am going to brave the cold to go to our Aldi store soft opening with lots of sample tasting(editing post to add healthy tasting only, and lots of exercise walking the aisles) and out to lunch.(editing post to say healthy burger and fries.)   What can I say,  Aldi's built a new store next door to my favorite (used to be favorite) Culvers Butterburgers and Frozen Custard.

Hope you all have a great day!


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Jeff said:


> I've got Betsy on ignore so you can tell me.


Jeff won't see this since he's got me on ignore.









Betsy


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Ann Von Hagel said:


> I wish just ONCE Betsy would sleep in so _*I *_could tell you the weather in NoVa. . . .
> 
> 
> 
> Ann


I won't mention it tomorrow, Ann.  (but hey, I waited until 8:15 this morning; I got up at 7AM!!!)

Betsy


----------



## SongbirdVB

Kim, sorry I didn't get back to you yesterday.  Silly people here expect me to get some WORK done!  How crazy is THAT?!

I'm in Crystal so not too far from you!

Today's weather:  Currently 11 degrees, with windchill it feels like 0.  I'm thinking I'll have to put away my flip flops...


----------



## Jeff

Betsy who?


----------



## Spiritdancer

Happy Friday!

Already 60 here...on it's way to 70 something.  I can't believe how cold it is where so many of you are!  I am planning to go back for my Ph.D. in a couple of years and all the places I would go are north of here and cold...and I think I'm having second thoughts.  

Today is supposed to be a day off, but it's looking like I have to work.  Oh well.  I started the day by visiting my local coinstar machine and added $70.88 to my Amazon account!  Brigit (my K) is smiling...more books!!


----------



## SongbirdVB

Spiritdancer said:


> Happy Friday!
> 
> Already 60 here...on it's way to 70 something. I can't believe how cold it is where so many of you are! I am planning to go back for my Ph.D. in a couple of years and all the places I would go are north of here and cold...and I think I'm having second thoughts.
> 
> Today is supposed to be a day off, but it's looking like I have to work. Oh well. I started the day by visiting my local coinstar machine and added $70.88 to my Amazon account! Brigit (my K) is smiling...more books!!


YAY for Coinstar! I brought my piggy bank to work since I only work 2 hours today, then off to Rainbow to hit the Coinstar machine. I've got to do it before the $10 bonus thing expires. My hubby doesn't believe that Coinstar doesn't charge if you get a gift card. Thanks to KindleBoards I know better!


----------



## drenee

Good morning all,
23 here in Northern WV, getting all the way up to 28.  Upside is the sun is shining beautifully.  
Hope everyone has a wonderful productive day.
deb


----------



## Lynn

Good Morning it was 51 on my drive in to work today in central Florida but should get to the 70's. I think this is my 100th post!

Tomorrow we leave for our 7 day cruise- I'll try not to be too happy 

Lynn


----------



## Linda Cannon-Mott

WOW Lynn, congrats on your 100 posts and on the cruise. I hope you have a wonderful time and have lots of Kindle time.  

Linda


----------



## sem

Good morning from very southern California. It is 46 here now and we expect it to get to 80 later. This is great weather for us because in the summer, it can be as high as 123! You folks in colder climes might think that is great but it can get very old.

Hope everyone has a great day - off to work now - see you later!


----------



## Leslie

sem said:


> Good morning from very southern California. It is 46 here now and we expect it to get to 80 later. This is great weather for us because in the summer, it can be as high as 123! You folks in colder climes might think that is great but it can get very old.
> 
> Hope everyone has a great day - off to work now - see you later!


To be honest, I'd rather be cold than blazing hot. I can always put on another sweater or pair of gloves. Going naked in public is, unfortunately, not acceptable, except on a few beaches. And I can't spend all my time at the beach! LOL.

L


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Good morning, everyone.  54 degress on the treasure coast when I got up this morning and already 79.  I've de-layered twice and it's time to change completely.

After lunch, I'll be running to coinstar to get in on the holiday bonus before it ends tomorrow.  I already got one myself.  My daughters and mother are doing the same for me for Christmas, but I'm taking the money to the machine myself.


----------



## Anne

Leslie said:


> To be honest, I'd rather be cold than blazing hot. I can always put on another sweater or pair of gloves. Going naked in public is, unfortunately, not acceptable, except on a few beaches. And I can't spend all my time at the beach! LOL.
> 
> L


I rather be cold then blazing Hot also.


----------



## Linda Cannon-Mott

Same here Leslie and Anne!


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Linda Cannon-Mott said:


> Same here Leslie and Anne!


No matter how much I wear, even a down coat, I never get warm. Just a difference in metabolism. But that's why I live in Fla.


----------



## KeyboardKat

Good Morning from Texas!  


It was 37 degrees here when I got up (about 8:30). Probably won't warm up much today... maybe 55 degrees. Nice and sunny, but breezy again, so it will feel colder.

I read for a few hours last night on my new Kindle, and also bought about 3 more books.    This machine makes it too easy to load up books... I could go bankrupt at this rate.


----------



## Dori

I can not put on enough to keep warm.  I do have an electric lap throw that I can snuggle under, but I can't stay there until April.


----------



## Wisteria Clematis

Dori said:


> I can not put on enough to keep warm. I do have an electric lap throw that I can snuggle under, but I can't stay there until April.


Why not?


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Wisteria Clematis said:


> Why not?


Some of us have "cold" bones.


----------



## Gables Girl

Okay, I'll be he dissenter I would rather be hot then cold, why I live in South Florida.  I can always find a way to get cool but getting warm can't be achieved in some places.


----------



## sebat

Gables Girl said:


> Okay, I'll be he dissenter I would rather be hot then cold, why I live in South Florida. I can always find a way to get cool but getting warm can't be achieved in some places.


Yes, you are different. Either situation is miserable. The way I see it...If I'm cold, I can always put on more clothes. If I hot, once I'm naked, there's not much else to do. It also limits where I can go. 

Glove and foot warmers are great things. If I can keep my hand and feet warm, I am usually okay. They might help all of you that can't get warm.


----------



## Gables Girl

sebat said:


> Yes, you are different. Either situation is miserable. The way I see it...If I'm cold, I can always put on more clothes. If I hot, once I'm naked, there's not much else to do. It also limits where I can go.
> 
> Glove and foot warmers are great things. If I can keep my hand and feet warm, I am usually okay. They might help all of you that can't get warm.


I'll agree both can be miserable, but I'll still stick to being hot rather then cold. The glove and foot warmers only work for about 5 minutes and then I'm cold again. I lived in cold too long to ever go back. One of the reasons I love Hawaii, is that it never too cold and never too hot.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Gables Girl said:


> I'll agree both can be miserable, but I'll still stick to being hot rather then cold. The glove and foot warmers only work for about 5 minutes and then I'm cold again. I lived in cold too long to ever go back. One of the reasons I love Hawaii, is that it never too cold and never too hot.


Yes, I'll take hot over cold any day. I've lived in SoFla for 50 years and it's too late for me to get used to cold. I'd probably never get used to it at all since even as a kid, I hated snow and cold weather.


----------



## sebat

Gables Girl said:


> One of the reasons I love Hawaii, is that it never too cold and never too hot.


True, but I won't be here forever.

I spent last winter in Missoula, Montana. Besides bathing suits and flip flops, I also have a thing for UGGs, Alpaca Socks and warmers.


----------



## Gables Girl

sebat said:


> True, but I won't be here forever.
> 
> I spent last winter in Missoula, Montana. Besides bathing suits and flip flops, I also have a thing for UGGs, Alpaca Socks and warmers.


You can have my share of UGGS, Alpaca socks and warmers, I'll take the flipflops and sunscreen.


----------



## Vegas_Asian

sebat said:


> Sorry, I don't mean to tease. I haven't had a coconut boba. What's that?


You've never had a boba. They have it in hawaii, in Vegas you can only find it in China town area. Its a blended ice drink with big round pieces of mochi (or something like it) on the bottom. The place I go in Vegas makes theirs with real fruit. There are a lot of place in both hawaii and vegas that make most of their mixes with syrup or flavoring. Its also fun to drink.


----------



## sebat

I'm usually a pretty adventurous eater but I don't like mochi or azuki beans.  I went to Waiola Shaved Ice and Bakery, finest shaved ice I've ever had, but I wasn't able to eat my azuki bean shaved ice with mochi .

I'll try a boba, if I can pick around or leave out the mochi.  I'll have to look around for it.

I love Poke.  When I order it, I always get a strange look and they say, "You know thats raw fish don't you?"  Next time it happens, I just might lose my aloha!


----------



## Gables Girl

sebat said:


> I'm usually a pretty adventurous eater but I don't like mochi or azuki beans. I went to Waiola Shaved Ice and Bakery, finest shaved ice I've ever had, but I wasn't able to eat my azuki bean shaved ice with mochi .
> 
> I'll try a boba, if I can pick around or leave out the mochi. I'll have to look around for it.


You're making me hungry, boba and shave ice. Here we have tres leches and black beans.....


----------



## sebat

Gables Girl said:


> Here we have tres leches and black beans.....


I love both of those. They aren't mixing them together are they? 
Black bean soup is my favorite soup.


----------



## Gables Girl

sebat said:


> I love both of those. They aren't mixing them together are they?
> Black bean soup is my favorite soup.


LOL, no they do serve them at the same meal though. I think we need to trade locations. Have you had the malasadas from Leonards?


----------



## sebat

Gables Girl said:


> LOL, no they do serve them at the same meal though. I think we need to trade locations. Have you had the malasadas from Leonards?


Sure have. Go back to page 18 or 19, you must have missed that discussion. 

Asian Vegas even accused my of teasing her about the malasadas.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Gables Girl said:


> Here we have tres leches and black beans.....


And plantains at the KFC.


----------



## Gables Girl

sebat said:


> Sure have. Go back to page 18 or 19, you must have missed that discussion.
> 
> Asian Vegas even accused my of teasing her about the malasadas.


Sorry missed that day.


----------



## sebat

Gables Girl said:


> Sorry missed that day.


No worries.


----------



## Leslie

Good morning all,

A very chilly, frosty 14 degrees here in southern Maine this morning! I just had a little bit of sunshine in a bowl (half a grapefruit) to warm me up!

L


----------



## Dori

Good MOrning folks.  The joke is on me.  Sleepy eyed look at computer homepage and thought it to be 11F degrees.  Upon closer examination I have 11 emails and it is 28  degrees.  Well that is my good news for the day!  Have a good one.


----------



## drenee

Good Saturday morning,
20 degrees out.  brrr...


----------



## Ginny

Good morning from NE Texas.  It is a chilly 28 degrees here this morning.  Thinking about a warm bowl of oatmeal to take the chill off!


----------



## Spiritdancer

Happy Saturday!  52 and cloudy here in North Florida.  A day off!    So I can clean, watch the SEC Championship (Go Gators!) and spend some time with Brigit (my K).  Hope everyone has a glorious day!


----------



## Gertie Kindle

60 degrees and sunny on the treasure coast.  

The plan today is Home Depot Kids Workshop with the grandchildren.  I'm not sure what we're building today, but it's always fun.  Then at noon, granddaughter has gymnastics.  Tonight I'm taking The Mom and grandkids to the park for Chrismas jollity.  

Another full day.


----------



## Anne

Dori said:


> Good MOrning folks. The joke is on me. Sleepy eyed look at computer homepage and thought it to be 11F degrees. Upon closer examination I have 11 emails and it is 28 degrees. Well that is my good news for the day! Have a good one.


Dori LOL You just put a smile on my face. That sounds like something I would do.


----------



## Anne

Good Morning. It is 29 here  in New York today. I am going to clean some school work and put up my Christmas Tree.


----------



## Angela

Good morning from Houston (today). It is 42 degrees and clear skies. High to reach 64! I will have to go back to NE Texas and  Ginny's 28 degrees this evening. Ginny, I will try and bring some of these warmer Gulf breezes with me!!


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Good morning!  Finishing breakfast and off to the first Holiday party of the season!  I'm doing tech support for the audiovisual presentation, so I've been going over my equipment.  In the way of all public demonstrations, the laptop decided that it needed to start freezing up yesterday.  I decided it was some new software I'd installed and gave up this morning and uninstalled.  Problem solved.  Whew!  Later I'll figure out how to make the software work, but at least the show should be a go!

Betsy


----------



## Linda Cannon-Mott

Good morning, 28 here in Alabama this morning. I have some house work to do & errands to run. Will be in front of the TV at 3 watching the SEC championship game.

Hope all of you have a good day,
Linda


----------



## Ann in Arlington

Since Betsy, as promised, left the weather report to me:  it's nearly 10 a.m. here in Northern Virginia and a sunny-ish 27°F.  Time to get hubby out of bed and have him bring in some firewood.

Good Morning All!


----------



## Gables Girl

I'm getting a late start today, Saturdays are for sleeping in and it's been a long week.  Any way it's 75 and sunny here in Miami.  I need to get ready to go meet someone for lunch.  I finished my Christmas shopping so I have nothing urgent the rest of the weekend except to read.  I love this kind of a weekend.


----------



## Leslie

Betsy the Quilter said:


> Good morning! Finishing breakfast and off to the first Holiday party of the season! I'm doing tech support for the audiovisual presentation, so I've been going over my equipment. In the way of all public demonstrations, the laptop decided that it needed to start freezing up yesterday. I decided it was some new software I'd installed and gave up this morning and uninstalled. Problem solved. Whew! Later I'll figure out how to make the software work, but at least the show should be a go!
> 
> Betsy


I need to get out more. Holiday parties now include audiovisual presentations? LOL.

L


----------



## KBoards Admin

Good morning, from Bellingham where it's 47o and rainy.

Today will be a fun day. I'm heading to BC this afternoon for a pre-Christmas dinner with my mom, dad, brothers and sisters, and their families. 

KindleWidow flies back from Georgia tonight. It will be good to get our home back to normal; time to throw away the pizza boxes and do some serious tidying up. 

And - somewhere in there I have two work-related conference calls, and I have to make mashed potatoes. That's a full Saturday for me.


----------



## supermom

i guess since it is almost afternoon i will say good afternoon everyone.  i am from south bend indiana, it's freezing and snowing.  the high for today with windchill is like 15.


----------



## Leslie

Freezing and snowing, yuck! They are talking about snow here in Maine sometime in the next day or two, but right now it is sunny with lots of blue sky.

L


----------



## Anne

Leslie said:


> Freezing and snowing, yuck! They are talking about snow here in Maine sometime in the next day or two, but right now it is sunny with lots of blue sky.
> 
> L


Yuck Lesile We may get snow here in New York tonight. I do not think it will be a lot of snow.


----------



## Suzanne

Hello all. 25 degrees and cloudy here in North Huntingdon, PA. A nice quiet day to catch up on some reading!


----------



## katiekat1066

A belated good Morning from Western VA!  It's taken me 5 hours to work my way down to this thread.  Enjoying the Army/Navy game here - GO NAVY!  I'll be watching the SEC championship later on also - I'm in a quandary, my Volunteers 2 major rivals are playing and I don't know who to root against!  It should be a rip-roaring game, though.  The REAL National Championship    I think I'm going to have to root for Alabama so that another SEC team can take the National Championship for the 3rd straight year - SEC football rules!  Now that I've probably enraged half of the football fans on here, I'll shut up now. 

Katiekat


----------



## ScottBooks

katiekat1066 said:


> Now that I've probably enraged half of the football fans on here, I'll shut up now.
> 
> Katiekat


Not at all. It's well known that all teams from Florida should be rooted against.


----------



## Linda Cannon-Mott

I am a big Auburn fan and Bama is our biggest rival but I will be Roll Tide Roll today! I think it is going to be a good game, two great SEC teams playing. What more could a girl want? I have to mention that #85 Preston Dial is my cousin. He is a sophomore and has seen a lot of playing time this year and hopes to be a starter next year.

Good afternoon all and I am off to make a pot of chili.

Linda


----------



## Spiritdancer

Hey Linda!

Wow...an Auburn girl going for Bama...who would have thought it possible!  But then you mentioned your cousin...so I can understand.  I am a Gator Girl (graduated from UF in 1989...wow...almost 20 years ago...aaaarrrggghhh!).  I think it will be a good game too...although I mostly like the games where the biggest worry we have is whether the other team will get a touchdown at all.


----------



## Linda Cannon-Mott

Spiritdancer said:


> Hey Linda!
> 
> Wow...an Auburn girl going for Bama...who would have thought it possible! But then you mentioned your cousin...so I can understand. I am a Gator Girl (graduated from UF in 1989...wow...almost 20 years ago...aaaarrrggghhh!). I think it will be a good game too...although I mostly like the games where the biggest worry we have is whether the other team will get a touchdown at all.


Congrats on the win and being SEC champs Spiritdancer. It was a good game. Let me assure you I was only pulling for Bama because of Preston!


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Leslie said:


> I need to get out more. Holiday parties now include audiovisual presentations? LOL.


It's the Holiday Party for one of the organizations I'm in; they made a DVD of the year's activities and wanted to show it. It is a fun party though! Late breaking weather report: It's snowing in northern VA and it was in Annapolis, MD when we left there!

Betsy


----------



## Spiritdancer

Linda Cannon-Mott said:


> Congrats on the win and being SEC champs Spiritdancer. It was a good game. Let me assure you I was only pulling for Bama because of Preston!


Thanks! It was very stressful!!  But I am happy. Did you get to see your cousin play?


----------



## Angela

Good Morning! It is almost 4am CST and I can't believe I am still up! I am always too wound up to sleep after traveling. Anyway, it is clear and 33 degrees here in NE Texas. According to weather.com we will have a beautiful sunshiney day with a high of 61. I am headed off to bed for a couple of hours before church and might be back online later. In any case, I hope you all have a wonderful and restful Sunday!


----------



## Guest

Happy Sunday Kindleteers!  The sun is about to pop up any minute now.  It's a brisk morning but not too bad.  I'd guess its about 47 out if I looked it up.  


Once the sun decides to get up, it should be in the up 60's or low 70's today.

Normally this would be my last work day until next Saturday but I get an extra shift Monday night weee!  T'is the season for extra shifts!!

Have a funfilledexciting day!


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Happy Sunday!  

Vampyre, extra shifts are good!

My goodness, we have 942 members on Kindleboards, hard to keep up!

Have a great one, everybody!

Betsy


----------



## Leslie

Good morning everyone! Happy Sunday. 29 degrees here in southern Maine and it is SNOWING! First snow of the season. It looks like Christmas card snow. White and fluffy and just sprinkling down. No wind at all.

L


----------



## Dori

Howdy, and have a blessed Sunday.  It is 16F in So. Indiana with a little sun.


----------



## Teninx

Snowing for the first time here at NH's seacoast. Guess I don't have to finish raking the fall leaves after all


----------



## Anne

Good Morning  It is 38 here in New York today. I put my Christmas Tree up  yesterday. I will put the rest of my Christmas things up today.


----------



## katiekat1066

Good morning!  It's all of 30 today in western VA with a high of 32 expected and lots of wind chill.  We had some snow yesterday, but thank goodness it was very light and went AWAY.  Far away is where snow belongs, I sometimes wonder why I moved this far north and this high into the mountains, but then I look out my window and remember how lovely it is here.  Hope everyone has a nice day!

Katiekat


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Good morning.  It is 63 and sunny on the treasure coast.  That means it will probably hit close to 80 this afternoon.  

I took The Mom and grandkids to the park to see the Christmas lights and Santa last night.  One was too old to see Santa and the other was too scared.  

The lights were beautiful and I enjoyed the music, although Mom didn't care for the Jimmy Buffet type songs.  They had a horse and carriage, but neither one wanted to go on it.  Maybe when we go back next week.  

Since we were in a park, they felt they should run and roll around on the grass.  The boy ended up playing football with some kids and the girl decided to walk on top of the walls.  They had a blast. 

Today is the last day for the coinstar promotion, so I'm going to Albertson's to get a couple of final e-certs from my family.


----------



## Wisteria Clematis

Anne said:


> Good Morning It is 38 here in New York today. I put my Christmas Tree up yesterday. I will put the rest of my Christmas things up today.


Ack! More like 16 up in the northern part of NY! You southerners down there in NYC don't know what true winter really is


----------



## Gables Girl

Good Morning it is 68 and sunny here is South Florida.  It is supposed to reach the mid 70's today, I love Florida in the winter. 

I'm headed out to the grocery and to do my weekly bookstore visit for books to get on my Kindle.  Have a good one everybody.


----------



## Guest

I just came in from outside and must revise my earlier weather report.  I just checked via my Kindle and it's just 45 out with a wind chill of 35!  It feels colder now then when I came to work this morning.  The wind picked up a bit and it's very cold.  I may have to break out my jacket!


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Gables Girl said:


> Good Morning it is 68 and sunny here is South Florida. It is supposed to reach the mid 70's today, I love Florida in the winter.


That's the beautiful thing about Florida in the winter ... the sun shining in a blue sky, birds flying overhead.


----------



## Gables Girl

gertiekindle said:


> That's the beautiful thing about Florida in the winter ... the sun shining in a blue sky, birds flying overhead.


Snowbirds crowding the roads and beaches.....


----------



## tessa

on Long island its 33 and 3 inches of snow.

New puppy loves snow. She better learn to go outside by her self (fenced in back yard).


----------



## tessa

gertiekindle said:


> That's the beautiful thing about Florida in the winter ... the sun shining in a blue sky, birds flying overhead.


 Grass to be cut, weeds to be pulled, Northern family or friends coming to stay for weeks on end.


----------



## Linda Cannon-Mott

Gables Girl said:


> Good Morning it is 68 and sunny here is South Florida. It is supposed to reach the mid 70's today, I love Florida in the winter.
> 
> I'm headed out to the grocery and to do my weekly bookstore visit for books to get on my Kindle. Have a good one everybody.


Gables Girl, please share your bookstore list with us. Good morning all, it is a beautful sunny day here in Alabama & 34. We're supposed to warm up to the mid 50's today. Have a good one!

Linda


----------



## Suzanne

Good morning all. It's 20 degrees in North Huntingdon, PA and very windy. We have already shoveled the driveway & steps. The roads were atrocious last night. Icy. Lots of accidents.


----------



## KeyboardKat

Good morning from N. Texas!   

It's sunny here and slightly breezy. Cold front is on the way for tomorrow afternoon.

My dog got skunked last night, so I have to get that off before the cold front comes.  

I started a new book last night (Rings of Allah, part of a trilogy). So far, I want my money back, but I haven't gotten far enough to make a fair judgement... too sleepy to read much of it yet.

Housework awaits.


----------



## Sandpiper

Good morning?  Waaaaaaa.  It's only 10 degrees here in the 'burbs west of Chicago.    I don't like that.  At least it's kinda sunny.  I will be going out today.  My BFF is coming from a little ways away.  That is good.


----------



## Ann in Arlington

Sunny and 34 here in Arlington.  But there's wood for the fire and the 'Skins play this afternoon. . .so we'll be fine.

Good Morning, er, almost afternoon. . . .
Ann


----------



## Gertie Kindle

> Snowbirds crowding the roads and beaches.....


Gables Girl, that is why I got out of Miami/Ft. Lauderdale and moved a few miles up the road. Hollywood Beach in the winter is pretty bad.



> Grass to be cut, weeds to be pulled, Northern family or friends coming to stay for weeks on end.


Tessa, Larry Lawnmower cuts my lawn. I just have to head him in the right direction and push the button. Then I can relax and Kindle.

Family and friends stay with my Mom. She's nicer and a better cook. I could be too, but then they'd want to stay with me as well. I _do _have a reputation to maintain.


----------



## Spiritdancer

Good morning...oops, I mean afternoon!

A chilly 59 here in North Florida.  Weather report says that's our high today...going down to 33 tonight...brr!

Just back from church and lunch...and about to head to St. Augustine to drop something off for my daughter who is at Flagler College.

Hope everyone is having a beautiful day!


----------



## Gables Girl

gertiekindle said:


> Gables Girl, that is why I got out of Miami/Ft. Lauderdale and moved a few miles up the road. Hollywood Beach in the winter is pretty bad.
> 
> Tessa, Larry Lawnmower cuts my lawn. I just have to head him in the right direction and push the button. Then I can relax and Kindle.
> 
> Family and friends stay with my Mom. She's nicer and a better cook. I could be too, but then they'd want to stay with me as well. I _do _have a reputation to maintain.


Why I live in the Gables, they don't venture over here much and if they do they go to the Miracle Mile and shop. On the weekends we are just a small town surrounded by big Miami.

Bookstore here is Books and Books and Jospeh-Beth Booksellers when ever I get to Lexington, KY or any other place they are. Love both of them. They are independent and not the usual chain stuff.


----------



## tessa

Gertiekindle  That pretty much how I get my husband to cut the lawn too, plus I have to serve lunch.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

tessa said:


> Gertiekindle That pretty much how I get my husband to cut the lawn too, plus I have to serve lunch.


Larry Lawnmower doesn't ask for lunch. I just have to plug him in when he's done. He sleeps in the garage. That's how I like my robots ... undemanding.


----------



## Guest

Poor robot..if he ever cracks those 3 rules, you're in for a world of hurt.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Vampyre said:


> Poor robot..if he ever cracks those 3 rules, you're in for a world of hurt.


He's already caused me pain in the form of $114 + shipping for replacement batteries. I love him anyway, and I think he knows it. (Don't tell Little Gertie)


----------



## Wisteria Clematis

Happy Monday everyone! Two degrees and snow everywhere you look in upstate NY this morning.


----------



## Leslie

It is 5 degrees here in Maine. Brrr!!

L


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Good Morning!!!!!!

Sitting here in Alexandria, VA drinking coffee, trying to catch up on Kindleboards since I couldn't be on much yesterday.  Then, working on pulling fabrics for a commissioned quilt, and on to therapy for a knee.  Also, waiting to hear the dish from a friend who was one of the supporting performers for yesterday's Kennedy Center Honors for Barbra Streisand.

Betsy


----------



## Anne

Good Morning it 19 here in New York today.


----------



## Linda Cannon-Mott

Good morning from Alabama, it is 30 here this morning. I am at work trying to get back in the groove after the weekend.

Linda


----------



## Ann in Arlington

Good Morning!

22 under a leaden sky here in Arlington, VA.

gotta go throw a few more logs on the fire.

Ann


----------



## Spiritdancer

Beautiful sunny morning and 43 degrees here in North Florida.



Betsy the Quilter said:


> Good Morning!!!!!!
> 
> Sitting here in Alexandria, VA drinking coffee, trying to catch up on Kindleboards since I couldn't be on much yesterday. Then, working on pulling fabrics for a commissioned quilt, and on to therapy for a knee. Also, waiting to hear the dish from a friend who was one of the supporting performers for yesterday's Kennedy Center Honors for Barbra Streisand.
> 
> Betsy


Betsy,
Do you have any pictures of your quilts you could post? I'd love to see what you do!


----------



## Dori

A little milder here today.  Sunny and 33F.  I am not going to get on kindleboards today until I get my morning routine completed.   OOPS  was good idea but already  messed up.


----------



## Ann in Arlington

Dori said:


> A little milder here today. Sunny and 33F. I am not going to get on kindleboards today until I get my morning routine completed. OOPS was good idea but already messed up.


Simple solution, Dori: make KindleBoards PART of your morning routine!


----------



## Linda Cannon-Mott

Ann Von Hagel said:


> Simple solution, Dori: make KindleBoards PART of your morning routine!


Great solution as I sit here at work on Kindleboards.


----------



## Guest

Happy Monday!

It's bright outside, that's all I need to know.  My routine is simple.  Wake up at five
Go back to sleep until nine
Let the cats out
Give the dogs a pat on the head
(this lets me know they are still here)
Give them a good morning doggie biscuit
Drink some juice
Get back in bed and fire up the 'puter.
spend the next 2 hours on kindleboards
go back to sleep, read or maybe eat and then go to sleep.


----------



## KBoards Admin

Good morning, all. It's cool and drizzly in Bellingham - downright balmy compared to some of your locations. 

We usually have our tree up by December 1, but are running late this year. So that will happen today. I like to put some cinnamon on the stove, crank up some carols a little too loud (we're liking ReliantK's Christmas album this year), and start unpacking our trunks of Christmas stuff. 

The girls have early release today, and they're excited to jump into that this afternoon.

Have a great Monday!


----------



## chobitz

Good Morning! Its cold cold cold here in Shreveport. I am curled up on my couch with Pheobe and my Laptop snuggled under a blanket om the couch with my pomeranian Shadow asleep next to me and a cup of coffee. Don't worry the coffee is in a spill resistant cup.

_Have to get motivated to get up but its sooooo cold.._


----------



## Guest

chobitz said:


> Good Morning! Its cold cold cold here in Shreveport. I am curled up on my couch with Pheobe and my Laptop snuggled under a blanket om the couch with my pomeranian Shadow asleep next to me and a cup of coffee. Don't worry the coffee is in a spill resistant cup.
> 
> _Have to get motivated to get up but its sooooo cold.._


Shadow's dream


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Vampyre said:


> Shadow's dream


Awwww. I always thought that's what my retirement would be like.

50 degrees and clear when I got up this morning. Just got back from exchanging a bike at WalMart. It arrived with broken parts. Buying it at the store means they will put it together for us. Now I have to check Amazon for printers.


----------



## luvmy4brats

Good morning! It's 27 degrees and overcast today. Luckily the winds have died down so maybe I can get some of the lights up outside. We also still need to decorate the tree.

The kids are sitting here waiting for me to get them started on their schoolwork, however I'm thinking of taking a mental health day. They're coloring, so that's art, right?


----------



## Guest

I guess so but it's more arty if they draw their own pictures I guess.  You could have them all draw a picture and then have them all swap them to color.


----------



## luvmy4brats

Vampyre said:


> I guess so but it's more arty if they draw their own pictures I guess. You could have them all draw a picture and then have them all swap them to color.


I'm just happy they're coloring. Usually when they draw me a picture, it takes all my persuasive mom/teacher power to get them to color it in! Draw and switch, I like that.

Actually, to be honest, we don't do much in the morning. It takes me forever to wake up. My oldest gets started on her stuff as soon as she wakes up, but the younger ones and I usually get going after lunch.


----------



## chobitz

Here's my furbaby:


----------



## Angela

Good morning (well it is still officially morning in Longview)! I logged in just long enough to wish everyone a wonderful Monday. Harley and I are packed up and headed back to Houston. I have an early morning appointment with my doctor tomorrow, then lunch with friends and headed home! Probably won't be on much until Tuesday evening. I may try to read some posts later today, but my friend's internet and computer aren't the greatest! See you when I get back and caught up!


----------



## ScrappingForever

So, it isn't morning, but it was a great day here in Orlando! We're having fun comparing the weather here to the weather home every day. Today's high in Orlando, well, they said 68, I believe, but if felt warmer than that. The high in MD? 34! ACK! Lovin' this break from the cold!


----------



## chynared21

Anne said:


> Good Morning it 19 here in New York today.


*Definitely frigid here today...at least it's going to be warm tomorrow 

Did you get a dusting of snow Saturday night too*


----------



## sebat

Vampyre said:


> Shadow's dream


Love the shades.


----------



## Angela

This will be my good night & good morning post. I have to be at an early doctors appointment so will not be back online until I return to Longview later in the day. At 3:46 am it is currently 71 degrees in Houston, TX and raining. They say another cold front is headed in and it will be 38 tonight.

This is also my 2000th post! WOO HOO! I still didn't get caught up on reading the posts from the past 2 days, but I promised myself that I wouldn't post pass 2000 tonight, so no more reading! Catch you all later and have a fantastic Tuesday!


----------



## Leslie

Morning all,

14 degrees here in Maine this morning. The weather report for the next 5 days is rain, snow, rain, snow, rain....lovely.

L


----------



## Dori

Good Morning Kindlers:
48 and drizzle here in So. Indiana this morning.
Have a great day!


----------



## katiekat1066

Good Morning from Western VA!  I'm happy to say that there's a warm front coming in and we're already above freezing - YAY!  A whole 50 degrees today, nice after days of freezing weather.  The downside is the rain coming tonight, but I think I don't care too much - It'll be nice to not have to take a hot bath every night to warm up.
Hope everyone's day is happy!

Katiekat


----------



## drenee

Morning all,
45 and rising in northern West Virginia.  I have to drive to downstate WV today.  Will be nice to drive without a heavy coat.
Hope everyone has a wonderful productive day.
debbie


----------



## Gables Girl

Good morning, it's sunny and 70 here in Miami.  Headed to a half day meeting on email security.  Fun!


----------



## SongbirdVB

Good morning! It's 17 degrees here but feels like 4 with the windchill. 

When I was figuring my commute time I forgot to add in the time it takes to dig the car out of the stupid snow.  BAH.


----------



## Linda Cannon-Mott

Good morning all it is a breezy & overcast 41 here in Alabama today with thunderstorms predicted tonight & tomorrow. Just got to work.

Have a good one!


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Spiritdancer said:


> Beautiful sunny morning and 43 degrees here in North Florida.
> 
> Betsy,
> Do you have any pictures of your quilts you could post? I'd love to see what you do!


My website, at www.betsytruedesigns.com, has some of my quilts. I really need to update it. Thanks for asking!

Aaah, sitting here watching Good Morning America and having a cup of coffee with my friends on Kindleboards. No knee therapy today, woohoo!!!

Betsy


----------



## Anne

Good Morning it 41 here today in New York.


----------



## ScrappingForever

62 in not so sunny Orlando right now. Hopefully the clouds will move off and it's going to be a high of 79. I can handle that!


----------



## Cowgirl

Gilbert Arizona checking in at 48 currently with a high today of 68.  Not a cloud in the sky!!!


----------



## Spiritdancer

Good Morning everyone!  64 and sunny in Jacksonville...glad it's warming up a bit.

Betsy, thanks for sharing your website.  Wow!!  Your quilts are extraordinary!!  I wish I lived near you so I could l take a class.

Had my coffee...now I'm trying to get to work.  (Which, as I am currently online here, is not happening quite yet!)


----------



## Gertie Kindle

ScrappingForever said:


> 62 in not so sunny Orlando right now. Hopefully the clouds will move off and it's going to be a high of 79. I can handle that!


We've got a cold front coming through and we almost always get rain beforehand. It is warming up today and I think tomorrow, too. Happy about that. I need to do some outside work tomorrow. I know you and family are enjoying Disney. I haven't been there in so long, I probably wouldn't recognize it. That's okay. I've just gotten the Small World song out of my head.

It was 63 this morning on the treasure coast. Went to WalMart to buy a $29 HP 3-1 printer and ended up spending $75 on various and sundry items. Good thing I came back here and got several free books.


----------



## Leslie

They have a saying here in Maine, "if you don't like the weather, wait a minute" and it is certainly true today. Monday was 5 degrees and felt very cold. Yesterday it was 15 degrees and we had snow all morning. And today...at 6 am, it is *52 degrees* and raining! So much for the winter wonderland white Christmas look.

L


----------



## SongbirdVB

Leslie said:


> They have a saying here in Maine, "if you don't like the weather, wait a minute" and it is certainly true today. Monday was 5 degrees and felt very cold. Yesterday it was 15 degrees and we had snow all morning. And today...at 6 am, it is *52 degrees* and raining! So much for the winter wonderland white Christmas look.
> 
> L


I'm totally jealous of your 52, Leslie. We have a balmy 3, yes *THREE*, degrees here today. I hate to admit it, but I think summer might be over...


----------



## Leslie

SongbirdVB said:


> I'm totally jealous of your 52, Leslie. We have a balmy 3, yes *THREE*, degrees here today. I hate to admit it, but I think summer might be over...


Brrr....

L


----------



## drenee

> We've got a cold front coming through and we almost always get rain beforehand. It is warming up today and I think tomorrow, too. Happy about that. I need to do some outside work tomorrow. I know you and family are enjoying Disney. I haven't been there in so long, I probably wouldn't recognize it. That's okay. I've just gotten the Small World song out of my head.


Good morning all,
45 here, for a few hours anyway before the cold comes back. And thanks Gertie, now I have Small World back in my head.
Have a great day everyone,
debbie


----------



## Linda Cannon-Mott

Good morning, we have a balmy, stormy 60 this morning in Alabama. We were under tornado watches all night and they will continue today. Predicting rain and sleet tomorrow. I wanted to stay home, a perfect day for Kindling but came on in. Hope all of you have a good day.

Linda


----------



## katiekat1066

Morning from Western VA - warm at 52 and rainy here.  I'm taking a sick day, I finally caught the creeping crud that everybody has been sharing at work.  A good day to go cuddle in bed with my Kindle and get some much needed rest - thank goodness I cleared my desk yesterday!

Katiekat


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Good morning from Northern VA!

Linda--Good Morning America said nationwide there were 12 reported Tornados nationally since Monday and showed the risk area in Georgia and Alabama, stay safe!

KatieKat--hope you're feeling better soon!  Glad you have your Kindle to keep you kompany!

Betsy


----------



## drenee

Katiekat,
So sorry to hear you're not feeling well.  Hope a good day of reading in bed is just what the doctor ordered.
debbie


----------



## Wisteria Clematis

Leslie said:


> They have a saying here in Maine, "if you don't like the weather, wait a minute" and it is certainly true today. Monday was 5 degrees and felt very cold. Yesterday it was 15 degrees and we had snow all morning. And today...at 6 am, it is *52 degrees* and raining! So much for the winter wonderland white Christmas look.


Lol Leslie. Our weather in NY is paralleling yours. Monday here it was 2 degrees and this morning it is 51 and also pouring down rain. The sky has become schizophrenic.


----------



## katiekat1066

Betsy the Quilter said:


> KatieKat--hope you're feeling better soon! Glad you have your Kindle to keep you kompany!
> Betsy





drenee said:


> Katiekat,
> So sorry to hear you're not feeling well. Hope a good day of reading in bed is just what the doctor ordered.
> debbie


Thanks for the good wishes! I've lost my voice entirely now, but NyQuil is working for the cough - I'm probably going to sleep most of the day away. But I just HAD to catch up on the boards. 
<wandering sleepily off to bed>

Katiekat


----------



## Anne

Goodmorning It is 61 here in New York today. Katiekat I am sorry you are sick. I hope you feel better soon. I am not feeling great myself but I only have to go in work for a couple of hours.


----------



## ScrappingForever

Gorgeous morning here in sunny Orlando. It's 70 degrees now with a high of 84 today. Epcot, here we come!


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

ScrappingForever said:


> Gorgeous morning here in sunny Orlando. It's 70 degrees now with a high of 84 today. Epcot, here we come!


Jan, have I told you lately that I hate you?  (Looking out at the rain).

Betsy


----------



## Spiritdancer

It's 69 going up to 80 on a cloudy, soon to be rainy, day in Jacksonville.  My daughter is home with something that sounds just like what you have, KatieKat.  I hope you feel better soon!  

I am off to lead a Bible study with some of my older (80+) church members.  They are great!  We have the most fascinating conversations.

Hope everyone stays warm and dry and safe from tornadoes!!


----------



## Ann in Arlington

I predict a lot of people will be sick this weekend around here.  It was freezing the last two days and today it's 59 at 10:20.  Practically balmy.  But wet and breezy. . .people will get sick. . . . .it always happens. . . .I know they say that's not what causes colds, but there's a clear correlation in my mind.  It'll cool down again in the next couple of days and people Will Get Sick.  Mark my Words.  (Geez, I sound like my mother. . . .)

Good Morning, All!

Ann


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

We've got the door open here in Alexandria.

Betsy


----------



## Andra

I know all you folks up north will laugh, but we had snow in Austin last night and now the wind chill is making it in the low 20s.  That's pretty cold for us!
Andra


----------



## KBoards Admin

I am in a dentist chair right now, getting my first crown. The drilling is done - so far so good. 

I'd rather be Kindling.


----------



## Anne

Harvey said:


> I am in a dentist chair right now, getting my first crown. The drilling is done - so far so good.
> 
> I'd rather be Kindling.


I would rather be Kinding too


----------



## Ann in Arlington

Harvey said:


> I am in a dentist chair right now, getting my first crown. The drilling is done - so far so good.
> 
> I'd rather be Kindling.


Hey, if you can post to the boards you can Kindle!  But we do like to hear from you. 

ann


----------



## Gertie Kindle

ScrappingForever said:


> Gorgeous morning here in sunny Orlando. It's 70 degrees now with a high of 84 today. Epcot, here we come!


I'm glad it's nice weather for your Disney vacation.

I think it was 69 here this morning, but that was so long ago, I don't remember. It's gotten very warm and I even thought briefly about turning on the a/c.


----------



## Angela

Well, guys it appears that all the cold weather has gone south!! This time yesterday I was enjoying 78 degrees in Houston. As I was leaving there yesterday afternoon the cold front hit and the temps dropped 20 degrees in about 20 minutes! By the time I got home last night it was 40!! In Longview now it is currently 34 with a wind chill of 25. They are predicting a mixture of rain/sleet/snow today and tonight. BUT, they are saying sunshine and high 50's for tomorrow!


----------



## ScrappingForever

Betsy the Quilter said:


> Jan, have I told you lately that I hate you?  (Looking out at the rain).
> 
> Betsy


LOL Betsy! Not to worry! Before long we'll be back in cold, dreary Maryland and I'll be joining you in the woe is me about the weather.


----------



## chynared21

*Like Anne mentioned...it's warm in NYC today and I think it's supposed to be warmer tomorrow but it's quite dreary out. It's a great day to curl up with a book, er Kindle *


----------



## chobitz

Some one forgot to tell God I live in Louisiana! I woke up to a mix of snow and rain, yes slush fell from the sky!


----------



## Angela

chobitz said:


> Some one forgot to tell God I live in Louisiana! I woke up to a mix of snow and rain, yes slush fell from the sky!


LOL, my thoughts exactly!! I half way expect to see snow everytime I look out the window today! Hopefully our sunshine will be back tomorrow!


----------



## tessa

chobitz said:


> Some one forgot to tell God I live in Louisiana! I woke up to a mix of snow and rain, yes slush fell from the sky!


Maybe someone got the zip codes mixed up its 55 here and raining.


----------



## Leslie

Morning all, 30 degrees this morning with predictions of an ice storm tonight. Yikes!

L


----------



## Linda Cannon-Mott

Good morning, woke up to another stormy, rainy day. It is 45 with a cold front moving in today and chances of *snow*.  We are under a winter weather advisory which is a big deal in Alabama. Things are so slow at work I decided to take a mental health day.  
Linda


----------



## chobitz

Again God forgot where he placed Louisiana! Its FREEZING 35 degrees with a chance of snow and or rain. My parents come in this afternoon for christmas and its warmer in Philly (where they live) than here!

Chance of snow the whole time they are here.. wow.

I'm 2/3rds finished The Story of Edgar Stewelle. Sad sad book. I am a dog lover so I am loving Almondine but I don't want to get attached. I saw Ole Yeller too many times..

Me thinks I need to read some Christopher Moore after this and the last book were both downers. Maybe get into the Christmas spirit (something I have been sorely lacking) by reading the Stupidest Christmas Angel.


----------



## WolfePrincess73

Good morning all! It is a chilly 14 degrees here in Colorado this morning. Unfortunately, gotta get out in it to get to work. Have a great day.


----------



## Jeff

28, deep in the heart of Texas, on the way to 60.

Good-morning all you nice people.


----------



## Spiritdancer

It's a balmy 73 here in Jacksonville, which is higher than the high predicted for today.  We are in for tons of rain and thunderstorms while the cold front comes our way.  It definitely won't be anywhere close to 73 tomorrow!

My daughter finished her exams yesterday and comes home from college today for the holidays!  Of course, she's in love with my Kindle and will be trying to "borrow" Brigit all the time.  

Hope your day is merry!


----------



## Anne

Good Morning it is 40 degrees here in New York today and raining.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Ethan said:


> Well, God did remember where he put Vermont and I am looking out at trees covered with ice after a day of horrendous rain and melting of lots of snow and the re-emergence of the brown ground once again. Like Leslie, we got a big turnaround and all the snow we had, along with -7 degree temps. of a couple of days ago, went away. Now, the cold is back and the weekend is looking like more precip.


Sounds yucky, Ethan, but on a brighter note, love your Avatar, love Marty Feldman! Thanks for brightening my day.

I'm here in Alexandria sharing coffee with my Kboards friends, hubby has gone out to run, bless his heart, I think I'll have a pastry. 

Betsy


----------



## ScrappingForever

Cloudy and warm here in Orlando today. The rain is just starting today and we're trying to decide what to do on our last day in town.  Might be a Downtown Disney kinda day.


----------



## sandypeach

In SE Tennessee/NW Georgia, the temp is low 50's the rain is pouring down and we are told to expect snow flurries by nightfall.  Should really make for a fun afternoon commute home.


----------



## tessa

38 and raining again on Long Island


----------



## Gables Girl

It is a warm 79 and sunny here in Miami. No cool weather in sight for a while.


ScrappingForever said:


> Cloudy and warm here in Orlando today. The rain is just starting today and we're trying to decide what to do on our last day in town.  Might be a Downtown Disney kinda day.


Try NASA at the Cape, there are lots of malls and outlets in the area, the Morse Museum in Winter Park has a great collection of Tiffany glass. There is lots to do in Orlando that isn't mouse related.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Gables Girl said:


> It is a warm 79 and sunny here in Miami. No cool weather in sight for a while.
> 
> Try NASA at the Cape, there are lots of malls and outlets in the area, the Morse Museum in Winter Park has a great collection of Tiffany glass. There is lots to do in Orlando that isn't mouse related.


Isn't Winter Park where they have the toy museum? It's a beautiful little town.

At 6am it was 71 degrees, but windy and damp. Not looking forward to tonight when it's going to be cold and rainy. I'm taking Mom and the grandkids to the Christmas concert at the school tonight then we'll take a tour of the Christmas lights in that area.


----------



## Vegas_Asian

Since its not windy today, its warm enough to wear capris outside this morning. I am working off of two hours of sleep and have a essay (which only the first sentence done) to write. So far I have yet to have breakfast, but I am about to sneak off get myself a four shot espresso pumkin latte or peppermint mocha latte to fuel me through the day. right now I have 16 hours and three minutes until my essay is due. Laters


----------



## Angela

OK... lets give this a try. I am on my smartphone and thought I would see how KB works in mobile mode! 

It is sunny and cold this morning. Temp is still in the high 30's. I am helping my mom at her church with their monthly Sr Adult luncheon. I will be here for most of the day. I will check back in with y'all this evening. Have a blessed day!


----------



## Gables Girl

gertiekindle said:


> Isn't Winter Park where they have the toy museum? It's a beautiful little town.


If it's the one I'm thinnking of they moved to I Drive and then closed it. Winter Park is as close to old Florida as you can get in the Orlando area.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Gables Girl said:


> If it's the one I'm thinking of they moved to I Drive and then closed it. Winter Park is as close to old Florida as you can get in the Orlando area.


That's a shame. It was a great place.



Vegas_Asian said:


> Since its not windy today, its warm enough to wear capris outside this morning. I am working off of two hours of sleep and have a essay (which only the first sentence done) to write. So far I have yet to have breakfast, but I am about to sneak off get myself a four shot espresso pumkin latte or peppermint mocha latte to fuel me through the day. right now I have 16 hours and three minutes until my essay is due. Laters


How times change. We used to take straight caffeine pills and you get to have peppermint mocha latte.


----------



## Vegas_Asian

i don't know where they sell caffine pills in the US. I know where to get them in Japan. They had caffine chewing gum


----------



## sebat

It's nasty in Honolulu.  We are having 50 mph winds and flash floods for the next two days.  I've been up since 4:15.  That's when the winds started whistling and the windows started bowing.  We lost power a 6am and just got it back.  DH took a shower and dressed for work by the light of 2 Mighty Brights.    Glad we had them.


----------



## Angela

gertiekindle said:


> That's a shame. It was a great place.
> 
> How times change. We used to take straight caffeine pills and you get to have peppermint mocha latte.


... but Pepperment Mochas are sooooo gooooood!


----------



## Michael R. Hicks

Getting ready to leave from Orlando - it's gonna be cold and rainy back home near Annapolis. Yuck!


----------



## katiekat1066

Happy Friday, All!

41 and finally clearing here in western VA.  On the other hand, this is as warm as its supposed to get today    I keep telling myself that I just have to get through today at work then I can go to bed all weekend and get rid of this nasty 'flu.  I hope that the nasty weather has stopped for most of y'all, too.

Katiekat


----------



## ScrappingForever

Back home to reality today, sigh....goodbye sunny Orlando...till the next time.


----------



## Leslie

Morning all,

32 degrees and we have ice and rain. School is cancelled and for the time being, I am at home too. My son is supposed to come home from college today but will probably wail til tomorrow due to the weather.

L


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Sitting here in northern VA very bleary eyed, stayed up way too late last night.  More coffee!

Betsy


----------



## mimikoh

Morning everyone!  It's a wonderful 25 degrees here today and I'm actually looking forward to going to work this morning to showoff my new boots!


----------



## Jeff

30 chilly degrees, deep in the heart of Texas. Good morning all.


----------



## Ann in Arlington

Good Morning all.  Gee the sun just came out!  I don't think that's supposed to last, though:  the forcast is for rain most of the day and not much int he way of warmth.

Gotta get through the new posts, get in the shower and go off to the craft fair out at Dulles!

Ann


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Ann, you're killing me going to all these craft fairs!  I'm jealous!

Betsy


----------



## Anne

It 40 here today.I am hoping it will clear up today. We had so much rain yesterday.


----------



## Ann in Arlington

Betsy the Quilter said:


> Ann, you're killing me going to all these craft fairs! I'm jealous!
> 
> Betsy


come along!  I'll PM you my list of ones upcoming in the new year; I'm on all the mailing lists.

Ann


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

It would be a fun day!

Betsy


----------



## tessa

50 AND RAINING ON LONG ISLAND


----------



## Gables Girl

Good Morning and it's sunny and 68 in Miami.  It rained yesterday but has cleared up this morning.  One more week until time off!  More time with my Kindle for 2 weeks. May be I can get my 21 pages of books down to 5.   Probably not, I'll just find new ones to buy.


----------



## ScrappingForever

Ohhh, a craft fair near Dulles!?! Too bad we're not flying into there! Well, no, it's not really. That's way to far of a drive from there, but a craft fair sounds fun! It's been a long time since I've been to one. That's not really Mike's thing, tho he would go with me if I asked, being the great hubby that he is.


----------



## Linda Cannon-Mott

Good morning, sunshine and a crisp 48 here today. So happy to see some sunshine, although it will be short lived.

Linda


----------



## bkworm8it

Good morning all. Cold, rainy and gray here.   what else is new LOL  Supposed to have a bad storm come in tonight, just in time for our workplace family Christmas party tonight.

Theresam


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Predictions for the past three mornings have been for temps down to 49, and the lowest it has gotten is 61.  Not complaining, mind you.  62 this morning on the treasure coast is just fine with me.  49 is predicted again for tomorrow.  We'll see.  

We had heavy downpours yesterday and lightning hit our transformer.  3,000 houses were without electric for several hours.  So I snuggled down with Little Gertie and my new book light (I got the Fulcrum light and I love it) and read until it was time to pick up the grandkids.  The lights came on just before it was time to leave for the Christmas concert.  

The concert was very nice.  This is the first year this school is open and our first concert.  The chorus and the 7th/8th grade band were surprisingly good.  

We missed out on lights afterwards.  Most people didn't turn on their displays because of the heavy rain.


----------



## Spiritdancer

Beautiful and sunny in Jacksonville.  Walked out to get the mail in my bare feet!    I love when it's like this.  It was very cold last night, and will be again tonight.

Trying to finish up my work so I can go Christmas shopping with my daughters.


----------



## KBoards Admin

Good morning, everyone - I just landed in Sacramento. Heavy fog - we circled the airport for 45 minutes, and almost got diverted to Oakland.

Got a busy day ahead, with work, and an office Christmas party tonight. Will be checking in from my phone* occasionally. Have a great day!

*I'm trying to get in the habit of not *always* calling it an iPhone. Don't want to be an iSnob.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

We finally hit the promised low of 49 degrees this morning.  For four days, I've been bundling up at night, thinking the temp would be dropping.  I hate waking up in the middle of the night because I'm cold.  

At least it's Saturday, and I don't have to go outside until it warms up.  The sun looks pretty bright, so it shouldn't take long.  I think I'll send Larry out to mow the lawn today.


----------



## Leslie

Morning all,

11 degrees this morning and bright and sunny. I am up after a restless night with 3 different nightmares. These are not nightmares with monsters and ghouls, but rather, real life situations gone horribly awry. They do not make for a restful sleep so I am tired, despite going to bed early. Sigh...

L


----------



## Ann in Arlington

Good Morning!  26 and Sunny her in Arlington.  supposed to get up to low 40's.

I think it's laundry day when I finish up here on the boards. .. .and maybe I'll get the Christmas decor down. . .

Ann


----------



## ScrappingForever

30 degrees in Annapolis this morning. Back to reality indeed! Yuck! It was COLD last night! 

I hope to at least get the Christmas tree up this weekend. I have practically nothing done for Christmas and it's only 12 days away! I love going to Disney World at this time of year, but it really messes up with getting things done for Christmas! 

Leslie, I hate it when I have dreams like that. Maybe you'll be able to take a nap today! 

Have a great day everyone!


----------



## Gables Girl

It's 60 and sunny here in Miami, it is only going to get to 70 today.  A touch of winter, so I can get a sweater out tonight.  

Leslie, once your son gets home today you can take a nap.  The subconscious stress will get to you every time.


----------



## Anne

Good Morning it 29 here in New York today.Leslie sorry about the nightmares . I hope you sleep better tonight


----------



## farmwife99

Good morning from Missouri!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
It's going to be windy but very warm, up in the 50s.
Football is in the air since we have a Missouri team playing for Division 2 college football championship today.
The game is in Alabama so I'll be watching it on TV.
GO Northwest Missouri University Bearcats!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Jeff

48, deep in the heart of Texas.

Good morning all you nice people. No visits from Debra Winger, Leslie?


----------



## drenee

17 degrees, but very sunny and warming up to a balmy 34 today.  Got up early and did some shopping already.  I believe I only have a couple more small things to pick up and I'm done.  Yay!


----------



## Linda Cannon-Mott

Good Saturday morning to everyone. It is 32 and sunny here in Alabama and I finished my first cup of coffee. I have a few errands to run, have laundry in the washer and dryer and I hope to Kindle today.

Linda


----------



## Leslie

Gables Girl said:


> Leslie, once your son gets home today you can take a nap. The subconscious stress will get to you every time.


That's exactly it. One of the dreams was about him, so I know it was the stress from yesterday. Another was about my parents and with the storm yesterday, there was stress with them, too.

It is Saturday and a nap sounds like just what the doctor ordered!

L


----------



## Linda Cannon-Mott

I only dream if I am stressed, sick or fatigued. A nap is the perfect remedy Leslie. Enjoy!
Linda


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Leslie,

hope your son gets home soon and you can rest!  And that your parents have power!

It's still morning, so I can post, right?  

It's warming up  v e r y  s l o w l y  here, sigh...  We're going out this afternoon for a 104th birthday party for a family friend.  Unfortunately, Mrs. Sullivan isn't alert any more, so she won't know about it, but it'll be an eat'n'greet for the extended family.  I only know about half of them, I may sneak away and Kindle a bit...

Betsy


----------



## Leslie

104! Wow! Give her my very best wishes. What a milestone.

L


----------



## Spiritdancer

Didn't quite make morning today...oops!  I had to be up and out early and didn't have a chance to make it to the computer.  Had a meeting and then went with my daughter to a synagogue for a service because she had to visit one as an assignment for her Old Testament class.  There was a girl having her Bat Mitzvot and it was really sweet.

Hope everyone is having a great day!

Oh...sunny and cool here in Jax...


----------



## Vegas_Asian

I woke up this morning and mom brought tangerines for us. I love tangerines. I've eaten four already and I don't feel so great.


----------



## Leslie

Looks like I am the first one up this morning. 14 degrees and frosty here in Maine. My daughter and I are off to see *Australia* at noon today. Hugh goodness!

L


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Woohoo, Leslie!  A Hugh morning, does it get any better than that?

Everybody is apparently sleeping in this morning....I'm usually up by 7 no matter the day, but not today!  Having a cup of coffee, watching a little C-span here in Northern VA.  Working on a commission quilt today and hoping to get some walking in--supposed to be a little warmer today, already at 32, and the sun is shining!

Betsy


----------



## Gertie Kindle

63 when I got up this morning.  The sun came up a little late, or maybe I was up a little early.  

It was too early to get up and too late to go back to sleep, so I woke up Little Gertie and we settled down to read.  That's another Kindlevantage.  I never could read on first waking until I got Little Gertie.  My eyes just wouldn't adjust.  Now, it's not a problem.  I don't even have to adjust the size of the font.


----------



## Gables Girl

Good Morning, it is already 73 here in Miami and another sunny day.  Today is grocery day so I need to go make my list out and get going.


----------



## drenee

33 currently, with a high of 50 expected in northern WV.  Have a job to finish up, then I think I'll settle in for a day of cross stitching and old movies.  Hope everyone has a great day.


----------



## ScrappingForever

Good morning everyone! We've got 35 right now with a high of 51 here in Annapolis today. Today is tree decorating day! Mike put it up yesterday while I baked some cookies. Today we get to make it gorgeous!


----------



## Cowgirl

ok...what's wrong with this picture...

It's currently 45 with a high of only 57 in Arizona today...Brrrrrrr...cold for here.  
I'm flying to Buffalo, NY this morning where there's a low of 44 with a high of 56....Nice...for this time of year.


----------



## Ann in Arlington

Good Morning!  33 now in Arlington, an hour later than Betsy's post. (for those of you who are not familiar with the area, in the real world we're probably not more than 10 miles from each other, if that.)  Supposed to make 50 today -- we'll see.  Though it is fairly sunny out.  Hubby got up and left at 7:15. . .had to do stuff at the church.  I stayed in bed until 8:30. . . .

Ann


----------



## Anne

Good Morning I slept in this moriining too  it is 35 here in New York today.


----------



## katiekat1066

Sunny and a whole 34 degrees here in the Blue Ridge mountains.  I've been sleeping almost non-stop since yesterday morning, but I think I'm almost over this nasty virus, YAY!  Today is laundry day, it wouldn't be so bad if I didn't have to go outside to get into the basement    I think I'll wait until it warms up a bit!

Katiekat


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Katiekat--

glad to hear you're feeling better!  And love your SantaKat avatar!

Betsy


----------



## WolfePrincess73

Good morning from Colorado. It's a cool 12 degrees here this morning. I think we got about a foot of snow last night and it's still coming down. Looks like I will be making a second pot of coffee and curling up with Ken!!


----------



## Sandpiper

Right now it's gloomy, chilly, and windy.  High today supposed to be 52.  High tomorrow 19?!  I just walked a block to Ace Hardware.  On the way I found a $10 bill !  Good start to the day.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Kindle money!!!  Way to go!

Betsy


----------



## katiekat1066

Thanks for the good wishes, Betsy!  I  got my SantaKat because I wanted to blend in with the other christmassy avatars, and he seemed to fit me the best - he doesn't look like he quite gets why he's all dressed up!  

Katiekat


----------



## tecwritr

Sandpiper said:


> Right now it's gloomy, chilly, and windy. High today supposed to be 52. High tomorrow 19?! I just walked a block to Ace Hardware. On the way I found a $10 bill ! Good start to the day.


Sounds like Wichita. High yesterday - 61. High to day - 44. High tomorrow - 31. And we have high wind warnings.

Isn't this just great, The forecast is now High to day - 38. High tomorrow - 26. With 11 to night and Ice/snow/wind. Driving to work tomorrow is going to be fun.


----------



## beachgrl

Good morning!  It's 10:45 am and 48.4 degrees, sunny and clear here in Virginia Beach, VA.  We are going to the theater in Norfolk today for a performance of Cirque Dreams, Jungle Fantasy.  A wonderful way to spend an afternoon.


----------



## Linda Cannon-Mott

Good morning everybody, it is 48 and overcast here in Alabama. Chance of rain tonight. My 14 year old grandson is playing his trumpet at church today. He lives in Norfolk, VA so NiNa is bummed  out that she can't be there.


----------



## Lynn

Good morning everyone, it is about 70 here in central Florida in the late am. Just got back from my  cruise so have lots of catching up on the boards to do. I should be decorating the Christmas tree and grocery shopping. 

Lynn


----------



## chynared21

Anne said:


> Good Morning I slept in this moriining too  it is 35 here in New York today.


*Hehe, thankfully it isn't windy like it was last week ))

Made pancakes today...yummy! I may attempt putting the tree up today, if not I can do it tomorrow while DD is at school *


----------



## Spiritdancer

Cloudy and in the 60's in Jacksonville today.  Me and Brigit (my K) did three worship services this morning.  My oldest daughter, who's home from college, has started reading the first Southern Vampire Mystery on Brigit, and kept wanting to steal her during church!  Not a good idea since I was using my K for my sermon notes.    

Hope everyone is staying warm and keeping their electricity!


----------



## Vegas_Asian

*ITS SNOWING IN LAS VEGAS!!!!*

Got up this morning and drove my brother to work this morning and all it was rain. Came home and crashed in bed for a while before having to pick him up for lunch. Then as I left the house I realized it was snowing. Immediately I went up stairs and told my mom that she had to pick mt brother up since I have NEVER driven in snow. No she told me to drive. So ended up doing what I usually do when I afraid driving. I call a friend or family member to stay on speakerphone with me as I drove. It was not fun.

The snow sticks on my side of town, but its barely doing so.


----------



## bkworm8it

Good morning all, cold 29 and covered in snow here in Tacoma, WA! Can't seem to get our office to warm up, even the guys that complain it's too hot says its too cold    

Supposed to get snow again on Wednesday. Looks like it may be a White Christmas after all...maybe.

theresam


----------



## Leslie

Snowing in Las Vegas and it is in the 50s here in Maine and everything is melting! Cloudy skies and dreary. Apparently, lots of folks in southern Maine (York County) are still without power. What a weekend!

L

PS, the guy who won on Survivor lives right near me and teaches at the high school in the next town. No, I don't know him. In a bit of trivia, Julie Berry, who was on Survivor in 2004 (and dated Jeff Probst for awhile afterwards) was a student of the current winner.

L


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Leslie said:


> Snowing in Las Vegas and it is in the 50s here in Maine and everything is melting! Cloudy skies and dreary. Apparently, lots of folks in southern Maine (York County) are still without power. What a weekend!


I'm happy to hear you have power, Leslie. I heard it might be a week before they are able to restore power to the affected areas. The only good news is that the weather is warming up.

It was 69 this morning on the treasure coast. By the time I got back from picking up my granddaughter, I took off my jacket. We had breakfast, and I changed to a light t-shirt because it warmed up so fast.


----------



## Angela

Well, I tried all morning to get on here and now it is mid-afternoon! So glad the boards are back!!

After temps in the high 70's yesterday and last night, we are now at 37 degrees and under a winter weather advisory, with freezing drizzle and rain in the forecast for tonight. This 2 days summer, 2 days winter and back again is going to give us all pneumonia! Gotta love Texas weather!


----------



## kim

Uffda! Windchill was *-27* this morning. It is finally 'cold' in Minnesota. You haven't experienced cold until you can take a deep breath and have your nostrils freeze shut. No, I'm not kidding.

Woo Hoo, only 4 more months until the sun shines again and the snow starts to melt. This stuff sucks.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Wearing a t-shirt here in norther VA.  Very pleasant.  Went for a walk but it hurt my knee    so we came home.  And FINALLY Kboards came back, hurray!!!

Betsy


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

kim said:


> Uffda! Windchill was *-27* this morning. It is finally 'cold' in Minnesota. You haven't experienced cold until you can take a deep breath and have your nostrils freeze shut. No, I'm not kidding.
> 
> Woo Hoo, only 4 more months until the sun shines again and the snow starts to melt. This stuff sucks.


Kim--

My mom was from Hibbing...she and Dad would leave Maryland in January and drive up to stay for a few weeks to visit friends and relatives. I kept telling them I was going to use it as evidence in the commitment hearings, LOL! She absolutely loved it there in the winter. (shaking my head sadly.)

Stay warm!

Betsy


----------



## SongbirdVB

kim said:


> Uffda! Windchill was *-27* this morning. It is finally 'cold' in Minnesota. You haven't experienced cold until you can take a deep breath and have your nostrils freeze shut. No, I'm not kidding.
> 
> Woo Hoo, only 4 more months until the sun shines again and the snow starts to melt. This stuff sucks.


Isn't it FUN, Kim? 

Yesterday it rained in the morning, then the temp dropped so the wet roads iced over and the rain turned to sleet. I was doing a craft show in Savage and had to drive home in that mess. Drove slowly and watched the "car ballet" ahead of me as the cars slipped and spun. I was EXTREMELY glad this morning that my commute is only 2.5 miles.


----------



## kim

Betsy the Quilter said:


> Kim--
> 
> My mom was from Hibbing...she and Dad would leave Maryland in January and drive up to stay for a few weeks to visit friends and relatives. I kept telling them I was going to use it as evidence in the commitment hearings, LOL! She absolutely loved it there in the winter. (shaking my head sadly.)
> 
> Stay warm!
> 
> Betsy


I have to admit Northern Minnesota is beautiful. But we are a bunch of crazy people for living here.


----------



## Gables Girl

Okay, my sad tale from Miami, it is 81 here and the air-conditioning was out here at work all morning.  Ugh!


----------



## Ann in Arlington

Gables Girl said:


> Okay, my sad tale from Miami, it is 81 here and the air-conditioning was out here at work all morning. Ugh!


Don't be surprised if you don't get too much sympathy! 

Ann
(67 at this hour in Arlington but expected to be 20 to 30 degrees cooler later tonight and tomorrow with rain.)


----------



## Vegas_Asian

Its still snowing and its starting to stick


----------



## Angela

Vegas_Asian said:


> Its still snowing and its starting to stick


I guess I never thought of Vegas and snow together!


----------



## Vegas_Asian

Most people just focus on the heat of the summer, but in the winter it can get to the 30s-50s, but precipation is rare here, which decreases our chance of snow. We have a lot of days we could have snow, but there isn't enough moisture. Every couple of years there is snow fall, but it doesn't last. 4 of the five years I lived in vegas it has snowed at least once. No one ever mentioned that it gets cold here in vegas to me when we moved from overseas.


----------



## tecwritr

Weather man blew it again.  Was supposed to get in the 20's today.  Never got above 14.  Wind chill never got above -2.  Coooooooooooooooooooold


----------



## Linda Cannon-Mott

We had a high of 68 today with rain in Alababma.


----------



## Gables Girl

Vegas_Asian said:


> Its still snowing and its starting to stick


I was in Vegas 2 years ago at Christmas and they had snow one morning. I loved it.



Ann Von Hagel said:


> Don't be surprised if you don't get too much sympathy!
> 
> Ann
> (67 at this hour in Arlington but expected to be 20 to 30 degrees cooler later tonight and tomorrow with rain.)


I didn't expect much, much but it gets hot really fast when you have a lot of servers around. To go back to an earlier argument, I'd still rather be hot then cold.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Good Morning!

Hope everyone is New England is getting their power back or managing to stay warm. Worry about you folks. Sounds like another weather blast is coming, and I know we have Minnesota members, it sounds like you got quite a dump of snow.

Today:  have to work on a commission, see the orthopedist and go to knee therapy, so I have to go out in the rain, yuck. (Since I work from home most of the time, not used to having to go out if the weather is bad!) Stepped funny on a curb yesterday, and got a sharp pain in my knee, so I guess it's good I'm seeing the orthopedist.  Hope I don't have to go through this again!

Betsy


----------



## Linda Cannon-Mott

Good morning all, it is 43 and raining *again* here in Alabama. Betsy I hope all checks out well with the knee. Keep us posted.

Wishing all of you a good day!


----------



## drenee

Morning everyone,
25 in northern WV.  We were supposed to have some winter activity yesterday, but it looks like it missed us.  
Happy Tuesday, 
debbie


----------



## ScrappingForever

38 with a high of 40 here in Maryland today. Yuck! Will be heading to school shortly to volunteer, then off to the post office to mail Mike's book to another reviewer, then back home to get to work. Wish my head didn't hurt so badly today. Got a lot of work to get done.

Betsy, hope that knee feels okay today!


----------



## Anne

Good Morning it is 42 here in New York today. Betsy I hope your knee is Okay.


----------



## Jeff

Good morning everyone.

27 degrees with a high of 41, deep in the heart of Texas.


----------



## kim

Good Morning Everyone

The kid got up late for school, the dog chewed up a Christmas ornament (it was glass, I hope she didn't swallow any), I'm on my way to the dentist go get a crown, since I'll be at the dentist I am missing a meeting at work which I believe was set up to tell me that my project is being cut in size by 75 percent.  It's going to be one of those days.

Hope everyone else has a great day.


----------



## bosslady402

24 degrees, no snow and the sun is shining in Niagara Falls. I actually have a weekday off for only the second time in months, yahoo! DS in school and DH is running the store today (I own a Subway). 

Have to migrate some more stuff onto my new computer, and do some catching up on the business bookkeeping, so will be on the computer until my carpal tunnel tells me to stop...


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Bosslady, congrats on 50 posts!  You're no longer Dr. Seuss!  Enjoy your day off!

Kim, hope your day gets better and that the dog is OK.  Good luck with your crown and the project!

Will post knee status.  

Betsy


----------



## Gables Girl

Morning a sunny 73 here in Miami.  The usual work day today, things are starting to wind down for the holidays so it is quiet.  A good thing, nos I can get all the stuff I've been shoving to the back of my desk done before I take off for the holidays.  I found out yesterday my department is being audited for compliance after the new year. Ugh!

Betsy, hope your knee is okay, continue to keep us posted on how you are doing.

Everyone enjoy the day and don't get too cold.


----------



## tessa

38 and raining on Long Island


----------



## sandypeach

Rainy and 50 here in NW Georgia.  The day got off to a lousy start.  I got caught in massive traffic jam on I-75 due to wrecks, reached for my phone to call in and realized that my phone, wallet, watch and id are all sitting on the shelf at home (got out of the routine before leaving).  I have to work my way over to the right-hand lane and go back to the house and get my "stuff".  It got better because I stayed at the house until the traffic cleared and then had an easy commute to work.


----------



## Leslie

Morning all, 

43 degrees right now. It is supposed to get colder as the day goes on with snow tomorrow, clearing Thursday, snow on Friday, clearing Saturday, snow on Sunday, clearing Monday and snow next Tuesday! What a weather report.

L


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Woke up to 64 degrees on the treasure coast and should hit 80 this afternoon.  Somewhat foggy when I took the garbage out, but not as bad as our usual fog.  It must have been pretty overcast because we saw a hot air balloonist and couldn't see any colors on the balloon; just gray.  It was coming down when we saw it.  

Got my Christmas pacakge in the mail today.  Only two people ahead of me in line.  Then I went to the Home Depot to look for a new tree topper.  They didn't have anything, but I got a really nice 6" Frosty nightlight for my granddaughter.  Half off.  

Off to WalMart (again).


----------



## SongbirdVB

It was -11 when I left the house this morning, but the windchill made it feel like a brisk -27.  We are expected to have a high of 6 today, but with the windchill it will still feel like it's below zero.  Yep, I love living in Minnesota in the winter.


----------



## KindleJaneRRT

Good Morning, 54 degrees wet and cold here in "sunny" AZ today!


----------



## Spiritdancer

Sunny and warm in Jacksonville...

I'm afraid I've caught what everyone around me has had and have that sore throat/headache/achy all over stuff.  Unfortunately, pastors don't have time to be sick the week before Christmas!!  So, I've loaded up on drugs and am working on the youth Christmas play details and Christmas Eve stuff...

Hope all of you stay well...and warm!


----------



## Vegas_Asian

it feels warmer than yesterday and its sunny. that's all I can say. according to the forecast it may snow again tomorrow. i'll let my mother drive her adult son to work tomorrow


----------



## KBoards Admin

It's 18o in Bellingham, and about 3 inches of snow leftover from the weekend. Our ski hill finally opened this week - a very late opening. The girls are off to school and time for me to retreat to my office and return a bunch of calls from work. Have a good day all.


----------



## bkworm8it

Good morning., I'm cold cold cold... our office has yet to warm up this morning. We are supposed to get a snow storm tonight and Wednesday. I'm sooooo glad I no longer ride the cold sounder to work. 

I think I'm going to start saving up for a home some place warm during the cold winter months.. OK so it's not -11 but I have no circulation so it feels even colder than that to me. People here stay away from me. They are afraid I may touch them. My boss calls me a reptile women LOL. Says he's going to buy me a heat rock and lamp to sunbath on so I warm up, just like the reptiles do!    well if it warms me up......

theresam


----------



## durphy

bkworm8it said:


> People here stay away from me. They are afraid I may touch them. My boss calls me a reptile women LOL. Says he's going to buy me a heat rock and lamp to sunbath on so I warm up, just like the reptiles do!  well if it warms me up......


lol


----------



## kim

I'm off to bed.  But since it's after midnight I thought I'd be the first to wish everyone a good morning and a great day.


Betsy - I didn't see another post from you...  Is the knee OK?


----------



## Angela

Good morning... sort of! I was out all day and this evening so I am just now getting to the boards. Since it is after midnight here in Texas it is technically tomorrow!  

Anyway, it is currently around 39 which is warmer than it was this morning. We had no sunshine today and don't expect any tomorrow/later today either.


----------



## Leslie

Good morning,

20 degrees here and we have snow...but not enough to cancel school. I am taking the afternoon off and going to see *Milk* with my daughter. I'll report back!

L


----------



## katiekat1066

Good Morning!  Rain, rain, rain here in western VA, I'm very thankful it's not snow.  Remember, snow is a 4 letter word.  My boss is taking us all to Carraba's for lunch today for Christmas, she's the best about underwriting great luncheons.  Betsy, I'm hoping that no news is good news on your knee. 

Katiekat


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Good morning!

Thanks for asking about my knee! I went to bed last night and remembered I forgot to post. Dr. says I shouldn't worry, but I was sort of bummed out anyway, everything had been going so well! They took it a little easier at therapy. And at therapy, the woman next to me was someone who had arthroscopic surgery for a torn meniscus like I did but had to subsequently have cartilage replacement surgery. And her therapy regime is going to take a LOT longer this time. The cartilage replacement is kinda cool in theory...when the doctor does the initial surgery, he takes some cartilage cells and send them to a company in New England where they clone it and grow knew cartilage. Then, if you need it, it's ready. The doctor did that with me, too (same doctor). We'll know in another month or so if I need to do this. But watching what the other woman has to do for therapy is kinda depressing. But I'm trying not to borrow trouble.

At any rate, I'm hoping the roads here aren't too screwed up. I have to go out and do tech support for a lecture being give to a quilting group I'm in (http://www.quiltartists.com)

Leslie, let us know about Milk--my husband and I want to see that! We were in San Francisco not long after he was killed, the papers were still full and I've been interested in the story ever since.

Spiritdancer, hope you're feeling better. My sister-in-law is a retired Presbyterian minister; we well know the demands on a pastor ALL the time, let alone the holidays!

Betsy


----------



## SongbirdVB

Good knee news, Betsy.  

We are having a total heat wave in MN.  It's 11 degrees ABOVE zero!    Had some snow last night, it's the dry powdery kind... not good for snowballs but easy to brush off of the car.


----------



## Gables Girl

Morning, it's 71 here in Miami.  Today I'm taking my department out to lunch, my company canceled the Christmas party this year. 

Sounds like good news Betsy, congratulations and I will keep my fingers crossed for you that you don't have to use your cloned cartilage.


----------



## Jeff

Good morning all you nice people. The temperature deep in the heart of Texas is 37 degrees with an expected high of 57.


----------



## drenee

Good morning,
36 and rainy in northern WV.  Hopefully I get to stay in today and get caught up on work.  Laid out all of my christmas gifts last night and my goal is to wrap a little each evening.  Oh yeah, and I moved to the shipping soon status.  WOO HOO!! 
debbie


----------



## Linda Cannon-Mott

Good morning everyone, it is a muggy 68 here in AL this morning & very stormy looking. We are in for some storms because the temp will be 29 on Sunday. Betsy so glad to hear the knee is good. 

Happy Wednesday!
Linda


----------



## Linda Cannon-Mott

WOO HOO Debbie, happy to hear your Kindle will ship soon!


----------



## drenee

Linda Cannon-Mott said:


> WOO HOO Debbie, happy to hear your Kindle will ship soon!


Thank you, Linda. I am very excited. And that excitement is completely due to reading the kindleboards and sharing everyone else's excitement. 
debbie


----------



## tessa

37 and last nights snow melting so every thing is wet  which means black ice tonight.

We may not have ornaments on tree this year puppy likes to play fetch with them.   She keeps walking around tree not sure what it is and why its blocking her window.


----------



## Anne

Good Morning it is 45 here in New York today. It is raining today. Yesterday we had rain and ice. It was horrible walking home from the subway last night.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

61 degrees on the treasure coast. The sun isn't really out yet so it's still damp.  I was supposed to take Mom to the doctors this afternoon at 1:30 for follow up after our fall.  They called and asked if we could make it at 11:30.  Then they called again and asked us to come in at 11:00.  There goes my plan for this morning, but as I've known for a long time ... I plan, He laughs.


----------



## bkworm8it

Good morning, I don't know the temp but its SNOWING!! Loving every minute of it, wishing I wasnt working today   I hope the snow stays around for Christmas but with our luck here in tacoma, wa it will rain before then and melt all the snow away  

Hope your all having a good day.

TheresaM


----------



## Leslie

Morning all,

9 degrees this morning. It snowed all day yesterday and we had an accumulation of a few inches. Light, fluffy Christmas card snow. The nice stuff.

Hannah and I did see* Milk *and it was excellent. Sean Penn was incredible. My money is on him to win the best actor Oscar on Feb 22.

I have a little game I play with myself. After I see a movie, I read a bunch of reviews and try to decide which one I would have written, if I wrote movie reviews. I haven't read all of the reviews out there, but I think the one at Pajiba comes pretty close to summing up my opinion:

http://www.pajiba.com/milk-review.htm

L


----------



## katiekat1066

Good Morning!  42 so far today with only evening showers predicted -- I'm so glad we managed to miss this round of snow!  Probably means the next round will hit us hard    I'm dreading work today, I don't know why I'm like Arthur Dent and never got the hang of Thursdays.  Mindless tedium is on the schedule for today, but I suppose that I should be thankful that I have a job that is pretty secure    Lord knows no-one else wants to do the weird things I do around our office  
Hope everyone else's Thursday is better than mine looks like!  

Katiekat


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Good Morning!

My husband and I wrote and addressed 38 Christmas cards last night, about half done, but these were the out of towners and the people we've already gotten cards from, try to get those out first.  I've got writer's cramp this morning, LOL!  The good news is we're half done; the bad news is it kept me off Kindleboards.  

Betsy


----------



## Linda Cannon-Mott

Good morning to all my Kindle friends!
70, yep 70 in December and raining her in Bama. I do need some sunshine now.


----------



## Anne

Good Morning it is 34 here in New York today.


----------



## drenee

31 degrees, and dreary in northern WV.  Bright spot, UPS truck will be pulling up to my curb sometime this afternoon.  
debbie


----------



## jah

Good Morning everyone, It 33 and cloudy here in Albany NY this morning. Hope everyone is staying warm.
Jodi


----------



## Leslie

drenee said:


> 31 degrees, and dreary in northern WV. Bright spot, UPS truck will be pulling up to my curb sometime this afternoon.
> debbie


Yippee! Kindlewatch! Kindlewatch!


----------



## drenee

I scheduled some errand running for this morning and going to the hair dresser (covering up the gray) so that the day will go a bit faster.  My UPS man normally comes in the late afternoon this time of year.  Needless to say, I'm all atwitter!!


----------



## chobitz

Good morning all..
Its too cold here but my peppermint hot coco will warm me soon. A 1 year old Pomeranian on my lap helps also  
Now how do I explain to him our christmas tree is not allowed to be marked LOL..


----------



## Gables Girl

Morning, it is 74 and partly cloudy here in Miami.  I got my Oberon Butterflies yesterday and love it,(pictures on the Oberon thread) now to find some time to read today.  I will say the Oberon folds back well and is just the right size for comfort.  I have Noreve blue case due in tomorrow, I'm going to have to decide which case I'll use and when after that.  Decisions, decisions!


----------



## Marci

Good morning from Seattle, WA -

It's actually snowing in my neighborhood.  It was forcasted to snow yesterday and nothing.  Today is on the money.

The cold snap here (24 degrees at the moment) means most of the major roads are a mess due to ice and snow this am, and it is not likely to improve.

Snow day for me re work.  Whoo-hoo, a day off!  

Have a good day, 

Marci


----------



## KBoards Admin

^ Hi Marci, 
We're having a snow day here in Bellingham, too! Here's the view outside my window:


----------



## Vegas_Asian

The public school are having a snow day....the day after it snowed and there isn't even snow on the ground anymore. There wasn't any since yesterday evening. This never happened when I went to high school.

By the way....Harvey, love the picture. My dog would be every jealous, she loves snow.


----------



## drenee

Harvey,
That view is beautiful.


----------



## KBoards Admin

Another snow shot. That's my firebowl on my back patio.


----------



## Gables Girl

Beautiful pictures Harvey.  I love to look at snow.


----------



## Angela

I have been up since early this morning, well actually I have been up all night! Had a bad headache, couldn't sleep so I read all night!

Anyway, we are back in the 50's in NE Texas and had thick fog until about 10:30 or so this morning. I was looking out the window earlier as the fog began to lift and thought I saw something swimming in my pool. Upon closer examination, I actually have a skunk floating out there. He must have stumbled in during the night in the fog! Anyway, I am not looking forward to going out there and fishing him out! 

BTW, Harvey your snow pictures are absolutely beautiful. I love snow pictures!!


----------



## sebat

It's rainy here.  

Some areas of the island haven't recovered from the storm last week and we might get another one just as bad in the next fewdays.  We are having brown water warnings.  Everything that washed down the mountains is now in the ocean.  The sharks are coming close to shore to feed on the animal carcasses that have washed out to sea.  There was a shark 2 yards from shore yesterday.  I hate the rainy season!



Harvey, Beautiful snow pictures.  I love when the snow is heavy and stays on the branches like that.  
I won't see any of that this year.


----------



## Vegas_Asian

Were you in Hawaiii when they had 40 days of rain in a row?


----------



## Angela

Good night to those of you still online and an early good morning to everyone else!!

It is currently 65 degrees with an expected low of 59. It is foggy and Friday's expected high will be 75 degrees and cloudy... so much for that homemade chili I was going to make!  Hope you all have a wonderful day!

Angela


----------



## drenee

Good Friday morning everyone,
33 and rain/snow/ice in my area this morning.  Under winter weather advisory until 11a.m.  Hope they're correct today as I have to head north.  

debbie


----------



## Leslie

Good morning everyone.

Very frosty this morning...8 degrees. Right now it is sunny but we are expecting a "wintry mix" beginning at noon with a messy commute home. This winter has started off harsh and snowy, I have to say!

L


----------



## Wisteria Clematis

Good morning! We are expecting 1-2 inches of snow every hour today until about 10 pm. Ack! Most of the schools in the area have already announced they are closing before noon. Looks like my main job today will be keeping the driveway shoveled, hauling plenty of firewood inside, and (hopefully) spending some kindle time.


----------



## Jeff

Good morning all you nice people.

The temperature, deep in the heart of Texas, is 51 on the way to 71.


----------



## drenee

I need to move south.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Good morning from northern Virginia!

Working on a quilt today, putting up some decorations.  Having a happy day because my knee is feeling relatively pain free this morning, AND I was able to go down steps pretty easily last night for the first time.  Waahooo!  Life's simple pleasures.

Hoping everybody can be safe and warm with the winter storms moving across the northern plains and the north east!

Betsy


----------



## Linda Cannon-Mott

Good morning!
A muggy 60 in Bama with rain. We're supposed to have storms tomorrow and Sunday with a cold front moving in. I'm at work until 1:30 & then will finish up some last minute shopping.

Hoping all of you where the snow & ice storms are will be safe and warm!

Linda


----------



## Anne

Good Morning it is 36 here in New York today. We are excepting snow we may get 2-3 inches. It may turn to sleet or rain later. I wish I could stay home today. It is going to be a mess.


----------



## chobitz

drenee said:


> I need to move south.


LOL No help here!
Its nicer this morning NO fog, NO slush and its not that cold really, compared to the last two weeks.


----------



## Gables Girl

drenee said:


> I need to move south.


Come on down!

Good morning it's 75 and sunny here in Miami. This is the reason I'm here, no snow or cold. Company Christmas party today, due to budget we all brought food.


----------



## chobitz

Gables Girl said:


> Come on down!
> 
> Good morning it's 75 and sunny here in Miami. This is the reason I'm here, no snow or cold. Company Christmas party today, due to budget we all brought food.


Yep keep moving to south florida. I love south florida! Just don't stop in Louisiana. Hell New Orleans got SNOW last week.


----------



## KBoards Admin

Good morning all, 

 It's another snow day in Bellingham. We seem destined for a white Christmas, which is a rare event around here. 

 My oldest is recuperating from the wisdom tooth surgery that she had yesterday morning, so she'll be housebound for a couple of days. Poor thing!


----------



## tecwritr

Woke up this morning expecting ice and got clear beautiful skies with all of the snow melted.  Only probelm is my beloved Basset Hound Angie has pooped all over the deck because she doesn't like going out in the snow covered yard.  Yuck!!


----------



## jah

Good morning everyone
right now in Albany NY, it 26 but feel like 17 with a winter storm warning for this afternoon. I plan to leave work early to avoid the snow storm.


----------



## Dori

Whee one warmish day in the 50's here in So. Ind.  today.  Rained early but now the sun is shining.  I just want to sit by the window in the sun and soak it up.  Today is a concert day for me.  The school concert this afternoon and girlfriends large church concert tonight.  Music,  Music,  Music.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

It was 60 this morning at wake-up time, but it's already up to 78.  At least the inside of the house keeps cool and I don't have to turn on the A/C.  

Christmas dinner shopping this morning and a stop at Goodwill to drop off another trunk load from both my Mom and I.  A lot of Christmas decorations were donated ... no books this time.  I was very happy to empty two large boxes and make a little more room in my garage.  

School gets out at 2pm today, so I think I'll take an early nap and devote the afternoon to gift wrapping.


----------



## tessa

34 and just starting to snow   Have to go food shopping the stores will be mobbed.  Everyone will be home this weekend.

Harvey my youngest son had wisdom tooth removed yesterday also.


----------



## Linda Cannon-Mott

Good Sat. morning, it is 68 here and raining in Alabama. Up early, we are going to have our XMAS  celebration with my Mom, sister's, brother and their families today.                    We will spend XMAS in VA with our daughter and grandkids.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Linda Cannon-Mott said:


> Good Sat. morning, it is 68 here and raining in Alabama. Up early, we are going to have our XMAS celebration with my Mom, sister's, brother and their families today. We will spend XMAS in VA with our daughter and grandkids.


GOOD MORNING!!!! (Too much caffiene already this morning...)

I'm getting myself pumped to go out and brave the malls with my girlfriend in our annual shopping trip. (It's more an excuse for lunch but I do have a couple things to get)...

Linda, where are you coming in VA?

Betsy


----------



## Linda Cannon-Mott

Good morning Betsy! We are coming to Norfolk, not good at directions but I think that is east VA, where are you?
I am enjoying my morning coffee from my new Keurig coffee machine, love it! I don't know what a coffee machine has to do with a Kindle but I ordered it from here.   Maybe Kindle Koffee? I don't think that classifies as an accessory


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Linda--

Sounds like an accessory to me!  Yes Norfolk is south and east from me, a considerable way!  If you ever get up to the Washington, DC area, let me know!

Betsy


----------



## Linda Cannon-Mott

Betsy the Quilter said:


> Linda--
> 
> Sounds like an accessory to me! Yes Norfolk is south and east from me, a considerable way! If you ever get up to the Washington, DC area, let me know!
> 
> Betsy


I will! Hope you and the girls have fun at the malls. Take care of the knee.


----------



## tessa

23 and snowing again on Long Island  I guess its not going to change to rain like they  said.


----------



## Leslie

Morning all,

7 degrees here in southern Maine. The snow has stopped. It looks like we got about 6 inches. White and fluffy right now, it still looks pretty.

I have a treat for *me* today...a facial! 

I couldn't sleep last night so I was up and Kindling at 2 am. Although the Kindle was nice, I really would have rather been sleeping. Oh well.

L


----------



## Linda Cannon-Mott

Sounds wonderful Leslie, enjoy!!


----------



## drenee

drenee said:


> I need to move south.


I was sitting in my living room yesterday afternoon, about 2:00. The sun came out. It startled me to the point I had to step outside to see what that funny looking sky was. Seriously. I had not realized how many days it had been since we had seen the sun.

Good Morning, 27, no sun, in northern WV.

thanks GablesGirl for the invite to Florida. I did find a federal job available in Florida a few weeks back, but my kids would not be happy for me to move that far away.


----------



## drenee

Linda Cannon-Mott said:


> Good morning Betsy! We are coming to Norfolk, not good at directions but I think that is east VA, where are you?
> I am enjoying my morning coffee from my new Keurig coffee machine, love it! I don't know what a coffee machine has to do with a Kindle but I ordered it from here.  Maybe Kindle Koffee? I don't think that classifies as an accessory


Absolutely it relates to Kindle. Koffee drinking and Kindle reading; nothing better. 
Linda, I have been looking at the Keurigs for weeks now. I like the travel one because of the size. Not a lot of counter space. Well, not true, I do have counter space, but it's already used up with my decorations. LOL. I am curious to see how others like their machine. Keurig also offers a steamer assessory that one could use to make latte's, etc. As I'm not really supposed to have coffee, I justify it by drinking latte's; more milk than coffee.

Have fun shopping. I opted to wait till Monday when there would be less folks out as I only have a couple of things to pick up.
debbie


----------



## drenee

http://74.52.59.146/~amk/invitations/cat-in-the-hat-printable-invitation.jpg


----------



## Jeff

Good morning all you nice people.

The temperature deep in the heart of Texas is 60 on the way to 77.


----------



## katiekat1066

Good morning, we've already hit our high of 52 today, I hope this doesn't mean that the temp is going to steadily drop all day! I'm just thankful that we've somehow managed to miss all the cold, yucky stuff this week - although the constant rains have been somewhat depressing. I'm ready to see the sun again, even if it means colder temps!

I'm looking forward to watching Navy play Wake Forest later today - I'm glad at least ONE of my favorite teams got to a bowl game!

Go Navy! Beat Army Wake! 

Katiekat


----------



## jah

Good Morning everyone it is a very cold 11 with light snow here in NY this morning.


----------



## ScrappingForever

It's 34 degrees in grey and dreary Annapolis today. High of 42. Got a little bit of shopping to do today, but hope to get presents all wrapped today, too.

Have a great day, everyone. That includes you, Jim!


----------



## Ann in Arlington

Good Morning all. . . .busy day today. . .packages to wrap. . .tree to put up. . .pies to make. . .laundry to do. . .event to attend. . . .I suppose I should get to it but I see there are messages on KindleBoards that I haven't read yet. . . 

Ann


----------



## Guest

*sigh*

I'm sorry.  While I may consider this thread an enormous and expensive waste of bandwidth, I have had it made clear to me that knowing the morning temperature in other people's home towns without having to turn on the TV to find that information is an important and crucial  bit of community-building infrastructure.

I don't understand it.  But I accept that that's the way things are.

I apologize for my feeble and flagrant attempts to destroy this thread for the sake of a----......keasp89r321jo

*sits on hands*


----------



## Anne

Good Morning it is 22 here in New York today. We had snow and sleet yesterday. It was horroble walking around last night. We are getting more snow tomorrow.


----------



## drenee

BJ, perhaps you connect with people throughout your day in other ways.  For myself, 80 percent of my work life is spent at home.  When I do go out, I spend a very limited amount of time with people.  I don't live near family.  My friends all have day, out of the house, jobs.  This forum is a way for me to connect on some level with the same people every morning.


----------



## Guest

drenee said:


> BJ, perhaps you connect with people throughout your day in other ways. For myself, 80 percent of my work life is spent at home. When I do go out, I spend a very limited amount of time with people. I don't live near family. My friends all have day, out of the house, jobs. This forum is a way for me to connect on some level with the same people every morning.


I work in retail, so 80% of my day is spent passing inane superficial pointless boring idiotic conversation with people I can't wait to get rid of.

I come online to escape that.

But I can see your motivation, and accept it. It's not my cup of tea, but then, I almost never drink tea.


----------



## ScrappingForever

Okay, so don't read this thread. Problem solved.


----------



## Guest

ScrappingForever said:


> Okay, so don't read this thread. Problem solved.


Yeah, I know.

But then I did, out of boredom.

My bad. And it won't happen again.


----------



## drenee

> I work in retail, so 80% of my day is spent passing inane superficial pointless boring idiotic conversation with people I can't wait to get rid of.


That explains a lot of your attitude. I apologize profusely for all the consumers who are rude and obnixous. They only need to work in your shoes one day to change their attitude.


----------



## Guest

It's 312 degrees here in Hades and sunny.


----------



## Guest

drenee said:


> That explains a lot of your attitude. I apologize profusely for all the consumers who are rude and obnixous. They only need to work in your shoes one day to change their attitude.


Or at least get off their damn cell phones.


----------



## Guest

Here's a hint, shoppers:  Don't go up to your clerk while on your cell phone and then be outraged that he/she isn't friendly-talkative-effusive.


----------



## Mike D. aka jmiked

Bacardi Jim said:


> I work in retail, so 80% of my day is spent passing inane superficial pointless boring idiotic conversation with people I can't wait to get rid of.


I'm so glad I never had to work in retail. My first job was as a draftsman for a manufacturing company and I stuck with that type of company for the rest of my employment life, holding several different positions. The only part of it I didn't like was being a departmental supervisor.

Mike

Oh, yeah.... it was 66F this morning in Central Texas, with drizzle. I drank a cup of tea and worked on the setup of my new guitar for a while.


----------



## Guest

Thanks to those of you who "get" why I snapped, apologies to Leslie for snapping, and.... Mike, did you catch my George Benson song?


----------



## Mike D. aka jmiked

Bacardi Jim said:


> Mike, did you catch my George Benson song?


Yep, thanks. I posted one of my favorites in response.

Mike


----------



## chobitz

GM all. Its 72 and cloudy in Shreveport.

Late last night my SIL and my nephew showed up at our door. My nephew just got done with army boot camp and is on his christmas break before he is assigned. Right now he is busy studying for his tests to get into airborne.

This was a kid with no ambition. He played games and was chunky. The kid that showed up at me door last night was not the same kid! We honestly didn't think he would get through boot camp. Boy did he surprise us! He wants to be a lifer.


----------



## drenee

> Late last night my SIL and my nephew showed up at our door


What a wonderful surprise for you. Enjoy their company.


----------



## Jeff

jmiked said:


> Oh, yeah.... it was 66F this morning in Central Texas, with drizzle. I drank a cup of tea and worked on the setup of my new guitar for a while.


Where in Central Texas? (I promise not to drop in for a visit or brag about my son's custom made guitars.)


----------



## drenee

Jeff said:


> Where in Central Texas? (I promise not to drop in for a visit or brag about my son's custom made guitars.)


Does your son have a website??


----------



## Jeff

drenee said:


> Does your son have a website??


Not that I know of. I offered to build him one on my server but he wasn't interested. He posts on some guitar forums, I think. If you're really interested, I can send him an email. I actually stuck that guitar building reference into the post with Mike because I thought he might know my son.


----------



## drenee

I have two guitar playing sons, a guitar playing father (he played on the country circuit for years when i was younger), guitar playing uncles, cousins, ex-husband.  I play the radio, in case you're wondering.  But anyway, I'm always looking for something unique for them.  
debbie


----------



## KBoards Admin

Good morning, all, 

  It's 14 degrees in Bellingham, windy, and we're stay inside. 

  And, I'm thankful for this haven of civility on the Internet. 

  

- Harvey


----------



## Mike D. aka jmiked

chobitz said:


> Late last night my SIL and my nephew


SIL?


----------



## chobitz

jmiked said:


> SIL?


Sister in law


----------



## Leslie

drenee said:


> I have two guitar playing sons, a guitar playing father (he played on the country circuit for years when i was younger), guitar playing uncles, cousins, ex-husband. I play the radio, in case you're wondering. But anyway, I'm always looking for something unique for them.
> debbie


Hahahaha, "I play the radio." Good one. I'll have to remember that. That's what I play, too!

L


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

I play solitaire...



Betsy


----------



## Dori

I play.


----------



## Angela

Betsy the Quilter said:


> I play solitaire...
> 
> 
> 
> Betsy


me, too!


----------



## Jeff

I play hard to get.



Spoiler



But it doesn't work because everybody knows I'm a push-over.


----------



## Linda Cannon-Mott

Jeff said:


> I play hard to get.
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> But it doesn't work because everybody knows I'm a push-over.


----------



## Leslie

Morning all,

Happy Sunday morning. 4 degrees here in frosty southern Maine.

On today's agenda, we may try to get the lights on the Christmas tree. Maybe a few ornaments, too! We bought the tree two weeks ago, put it up a week ago and there is sits, still undecorated, except for one yellow plastic ribbon tied to a branch. We are obviously living by the family motto of "no need to rush things" this year. LOL.

L


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Good morning!

Ice is coating the branches of the crepe myrtle outside our window here in northern VA.  But we put our 40+ year old artificial tree up last night and got the lights on.  This morning we'll decorate it.  Better than  Christmas Eve like some years, LOL!

quilting then half the family is coming over to lunch and a Christmas concert at a friend's church.  Looking forward to it.  My friend sung at the recent Kennedy Center honors, and she's just one small part of the concert her church is going to give--it's always an incredible experience!

Betsy


----------



## Guest

Morning all, looks like Harvey is getting our Christmas present ready. Have you checked out the new chat feature yet? Looks pretty cool.


----------



## Cowgirl

It's 45 in Gilbert Arizona this morning...getting up to 65 today.  This is a far cry from my wake up in Buffalo yesterday where it was 12 degrees and 12 inches of snow.  It's good to be home!!!!


----------



## jah

Good Morning everyone, It a cold 15 in NY, hope everyone is staying warm. Take care and have a great day.


----------



## Ann in Arlington

Good Morning, All.  Today I WILL get the tree up.  Maybe bake some cookies.  Definitely Laundry!  

Ann


----------



## Jeff

Good Sunday morning to all you nice people.

It’s a cold 28 degrees in Waco, Texas this morning. 

Save me a cookie please, Ann.


----------



## Anne

Goodmorning it is 34 here in Queens New York today. More snow and rain here today.


Anne


----------



## Guest

Cookie baking here too. Gonna try out Grandma Gertie's Sugar Cookies with Butter Cream Icing. One last present to wrap.


----------



## Dori

Good Morning.  15F    brrrrr
I will hope some of the cookie bakers stop by my place and leave some off.  One already has.

Have a great day!


----------



## Michael R. Hicks

33 degrees, cold with sleet (or some other suspicious-looking stuff) coming down. We need to move somewhere warmer!


----------



## drenee

Yay!! The sun is shining. At least for now. Temp is 31 and not supposed to get any warmer. But the sun looks amazing. I've moved all of my poor sun deprived plants to the beam in front of the windows so they can take full advantage for the few minutes the sun will grace us with its presence. 
Need to do all of my wrapping today, perhaps some laundry.



> I play hard to get.
> But it doesn't work because everybody knows I'm a push-over.


I play hard to get too, and it works. Hmmmm...I think I need to reevaluate that tactic. LOL
Have a wonderful day!
debbie


----------



## Lynn

Good morning - it is 55 in central Florida with a high of 78. Going to Disney to see the lights at disney hollywood studios- formerly known as MGM studios later today.

Lynn L


----------



## Guest

Happy first day of winter.  It's a very balmy spring like day today.  By Monday night, it's going to be down in the 20s.  My poor dogs will need to huddle up.


----------



## ScrappingForever

kreelanwarrior said:


> 33 degrees, cold with sleet (or some other suspicious-looking stuff) coming down. We need to move somewhere warmer!


Any time you're ready!  (Pesky job thing! You need to get a work-at-home job like me. Hey, I know! You could become a famous writer! )

Anyway, I hope to get some presents wrapped today. Maybe get some laundry going, too. We'll see....


----------



## Leslie

Since I posted earlier this morning it has started to snow. I was going to go to Bean's for some last minute Christmas shopping, but now I'll just stay home and order online. LOL

L


----------



## Linda Cannon-Mott

Good morning, 45 here in Alabama with sunshine  . I am so happy to see sunshine, it has been a week of dreary weather. We are fortunate not to have the snow storm some of you guys are dealing with. I have errands to run an laundry to do.

Have a good day!


----------



## Anne

Leslie said:


> Since I posted earlier this morning it has started to snow. I was going to go to Bean's for some last minute Christmas shopping, but now I'll just stay home and order online. LOL
> 
> L


Lesile; I think its a good idea for you to stay home. I was going to meet a friend for lunch today. I am staying home also. It too nasty out. I think it just raining but it is making all the snow slush. I hope lts better when I have to go to work in the morning.


----------



## Michael R. Hicks

ScrappingForever said:


> Any time you're ready!  (Pesky job thing! You need to get a work-at-home job like me. Hey, I know! You could become a famous writer! )


Hey, it's not for lack of tryin'! Now where's Oprah...


----------



## katiekat1066

Good Morning from the very chilly Blue Ridge mountains!
We finally got what everyone else has been experiencing, winds 18-32 mph right now and a wind chill of -1!    Luckily, no precipitation forecasted so we don't have to worry about the snow that some of you are having to deal with.    I hope everyone gets dug out OK.  

Katiekat


----------



## HappyGuy

Good morning from mostly cloudy central Florida.  Haven't read this thread for a couple of days ... but now I remember why we moved here! We're supposed to get up only to about 60 today. Brrrr!! Think I'll stay indoors!      

Baking is done ... gifts are wrapped. We're headed up to near Atlanta to be with my daughter for Christmas. Anyone on these boards live near Woodstock, GA?


----------



## ELDogStar

Good Morning my new Dear Friends,

11 degrees with thick ice on my windshield this a.m.
Will go out for breakfast once the truck warms up enough to start melting that ice.

Be well and have a good day all.
Eric


----------



## Leslie

Morning all,

18 degrees here in Portland, Maine this morning. We got walloped with snow...at least a foot, I'd say. The snow is stopped now but the wind is picking up. Schools are closed. I dragged my 20 yo son out of bed to help his father with the shoveling and just got an earful on what a cruel mother I am. Ah well, c'est la vie. 

L


----------



## Linda Cannon-Mott

Good morning, we have a cold, windy 16 here in Alabama but no snow. I am off to work.

Have a good day everyone!
Linda


----------



## Dori

A chilly 5 degrees here in SW Indiana.  I am not venturing out today.  It has been so windy but that is supposed to die down today.  No ice on my car windshield as it is 60 in my garage.


----------



## ScrappingForever

Sounds like a lot of us are in the same boat. It's a balmy 14 degree here in Maryland today. The high is supposed to be in the mid-20s, with wind chills around 2. And unfortunately I have to go out today. We opted not to finish our Christmas shopping on the weekend to avoid the craziness. Now I just have to deal with the crazy weather. Yuck!


----------



## Dori

Yikes,  bundle up.


----------



## Anne

Good Morning it is 15 here in Queens,New York. I hate going out today. I hope I am able to walk to the subaway okay. And it not to hard to walk.


----------



## Newbie Girl

It is 3 degrees with -15 wind chill here in southern lower Michigan.  Am curled up with my kitty and coffee but need to move, finish up Christmas shopping, run errands, etc. etc.  Could have done it last night but it was 
-27 wind chill and just couldn't bring myself to do it.....


----------



## Leslie

My husband and son were pretty efficient with the shoveling. Now Tony is off to work and Lance has gone back to bed! I'll go to work, too, but there is no point in rushing. Portland had a parking ban last night, which means that people who normally park on the street needed to move their cars to designated parking lots. The parking lot at my office is one such designated site. The parking ban cars are supposed to be out of the lot by 8 am and then the plows show up sometime after that to plow the lot properly. So, if I get there much before 10 am, I am liable to get plowed in. Better to stay at home for a few hours and enjoy the morning.

L


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Good morning!

Leslie, you're such a mean mom!  Just kidding, sounds like you're building character to me. Glad you  can spend some extra time here on Kindleboards!

 It's bright and cold here this morning in Northern Virginia, we were at 15+ degrees this morning when I got up! Brrrr!

Unfortunately, I have to go out for knee therapy.  The good news, I was able to go down steps this weekend like a normal person (not that I'll ever be normal, LOL!).  Bad news too much walking doing Christmas shopping, knees a little sore.  Oh, well.

Stay warm everyone in the cold zones!

Betsy


----------



## Newbie Girl

Talked to a gal in North Carolina last night:  70 degrees!  Oh my gosh- I could play golf all year around.....sigh....WAH!


----------



## Gables Girl

Good Morning!  Got everything wrapped this weekend, I just need to pack and head to Orlando after work tomorrow.  It is 67 here in Miami with a high today in the low 70's.  Now I'm going to shut up before I get in trouble with those of you in the cold north.


----------



## drenee

Good Monday morning everyone,
6 degrees, wind chill -12 and a high of 18.  I also have to go out today.  Job at 1 and then thought I would also finish up my shopping today without all the crowds.  Hope that was a good decision.  
debbie


----------



## Jeff

Good morning all you nice people,

It’s a frigid 28 degrees, deep in the heart of Texas.


----------



## chobitz

God forgot to turn the heat on again in Louisiana. Its freezing 29 degrees. 
I am freezing so I have my blankets , my chai tea, my laptop, my dog and my kindle. I ain't moving for nothing


----------



## tecwritr

It's 13 here in Wichita with a wind chill of -4


----------



## bkworm8it

Hi all frozen in Seattle, I got plenty of sleep so I'm not sleepless just frozen    Got an email from our boss today to stay home. Figured he would still make us drive in but guess all the snow finally made him give in.

Happy snow day!

TheresaM


----------



## jah

Good morning almost afternoon it a very cold 16 here in albany NY. hope everyone is staying warm, Take care.


----------



## Lynn

It is almost noon here in central Florida and still in the 50's. Oh well should be back to 70 tomorrow

Lynn L


----------



## Mike D. aka jmiked

Brrr. It’s frozen here in Austin.... only -2C (29F for those of us that ignore the rest of the planet).

Too cold for Texans, I get out my sweaters when then temp goes under 60F, heh.

Time for hot tea.

Mike


----------



## Leslie

Morning all,

Frozen is the word....-4 degrees (that's fahrenheit) here in frozen southern Maine. It is pitch black out there so I have no idea what is in store for us in terms of sun or clouds today.

L


----------



## farmwife99

Good morning from Missouri. 25 degrees right now and we are looking for "more" freezing rain around noon. _Goody more ice to go with the ice we still have on the ground. Gotta love winter in Missouri _


----------



## Linda Cannon-Mott

farmwife99 said:


> Good morning from Missouri. 25 degrees right now and we are looking for "more" freezing rain around noon. _Goody more ice to go with the ice we still have on the ground. Gotta love winter in Missouri _


Good morning from Alabama, it is 32 this morning. Supposed to warm up with increasing clouds and rain for tomorrow. Time to get ready for work.

I had Timothy's Columbian Vereda and it was a 3 star.

Have a good one!
Linda


----------



## katiekat1066

Good morning!  We've got a chilly 20 degrees this morning in western VA but thankfully the wind has gone away - I thought we'd all be blown away yesterday!  I'm looking forward to another sunny but cold day - I'm NOT looking forward to all these storms that seem to be heading east  

Katiekat


----------



## Anne

Good Morning it is 19 here in Queens, New York today. This is my last day of work this week. I go back to work on Monday.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Good morning!

The heat is running like crazy here in Northern VA!!!  Just made coffee and going to go down to do some quilting.  Glad I don't have to go out.  Yay for time off, Ann!

Anne von Hogel--did you get the tree up on Sunday?

Betsy


----------



## ELDogStar

3 degrees, about as cold as it gets around here (not wind chill).

But I am baking an apple pie so the house smells warm!

Eric

MORNING!


----------



## jah

Good Morning, Everyone it a very cold morning here in Albany NY with windchill it feel like -1. 

I hope everyone is staying warm.


----------



## Dori

Good Morning from So. Indiana.  A balmy 24 this morning.  Better than yesterday 5.

This will be a fun day.  My 8 yr. old Great Nephew (and he is great) will be coming over to spend the day and we have started an almost 2000 piece lego Star Wars Set so we will continue on with thiat project.  

I am drinking Gloria's Hazelnut Coffee and it is a four star cup.


----------



## Gables Girl

Morning from Miami, it is 70 and cloudy.  Last day before vacation, whooray!


----------



## Cowgirl

I usually have good weather to report from Gilbert Arizona...but today....low of 40 and high of 55 with rain!!! But...we love rain here.


----------



## ELDogStar

UPDATE:

we squeaked down to 0 degrees

Back to whatever you were doing,
Eric




ELDogStar said:


> 3 degrees, about as cold as it gets around here (not wind chill).
> 
> But I am baking an apple pie so the house smells warm!
> 
> Eric
> 
> MORNING!


----------



## Michael R. Hicks

19 degrees here in MD - WAAAH!


----------



## Jeff

Good morning everyone.

It's 32 in central Texas with an expected high of 54.


----------



## Gables Girl

ELDogStar said:


> UPDATE:
> 
> we squeaked down to 0 degrees
> 
> Back to whatever you were doing,
> Eric


Ouch! I'll try to blow some warm air your way.  I made apple cinnamon coffee cake for my office this morning, I love the smell of apples and cinnamon.


----------



## Ann in Arlington

23 in NoVa (Northern Virginia) as of 9:30.  Seems kinda balmy compared to some of the temps you guys are having.

Yes, Betsy the tree is up.  The ornaments are still in a box on the floor next to, but it's getting there. . . .the son will be home this afternoon so I can put him to work. . .

Ann


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

For everyone


----------



## ScrappingForever

I have 27 degrees now in MD, but the good thing is that we have power today! Woo-hooo! I was a huddled mass under a pile of blankets yesterday....reading my Kindle.


----------



## Sailor

Good Morning Everyone,

It's *39* rising to *49* in the Swamplands of the People's RepubliK of Kalifornia.

I hope you East Coasters stay warm and dry. NH people, I hope your power comes back quickly for you - stay warm Teninx.

Have a Safe One,

-sailor *click*


----------



## Gables Girl

Betsy the Quilter said:


> For everyone


Thanks Betsy, I don't really need that as the temperature here hits the mid 70's. Nice to look at, but I need to turn the air conditioning down to watch it.


----------



## Angela

Good Morning Everyone! It has warmed up since yesterday and is currently at 36 degrees here in NE Texas! We are packing up the car and getting ready to head west to spend Christmas with the DS, DIL, Grandson#2 and their 3 mini dachsands! Since I will be on the road and busy with family, I will be very scarce around here. Merry Christmas, Happy Holidays, Seasons Greetings and all that jazz!!





























_*Jesus is My reason for this season*_​


----------



## Anne

Betsy the Quilter said:


> For everyone


Thank you Betsy I wish I had a fireplace.


----------



## Anne

Betsy the Quilter said:


> Good morning!
> 
> The heat is running like crazy here in Northern VA!!! Just made coffee and going to go down to do some quilting. Glad I don't have to go out. Yay for time off, Ann!
> 
> Anne von Hogel--did you get the tree up on Sunday?
> 
> Betsy


Besty: Thank you I am so happy I have time off at Christmas time. I saved some days off so I could take them now.


----------



## Sherlock

Morning all.  It's a toasty 29 degrees here in PA and was raining.  Don't know if it still is or not, but it's icy on the sidewalk.  Drinking my tea with a cat on my lap.  There's some law of nature that says as soon as you sit down at a computer, a furry body appears.  Maybe they can read the forums, but without opposing thumbs, can't manage the keys.

DS, DIL and GD will be arriving later to stay a couple days.  I'll do some cooking in a bit for tomorrow and have a few cleaning odds and ends to finish up today, but all in all I'm ready for Christmas!


----------



## katiekat1066

Good morning!  Cold here in western VA but its finally warming up.  Poor Santa will be delivering here in the rain, I hope he packs his mac!  I'm really dreading going to work, my evil SO is off until Monday, the cad!  I suppose its poetic justice that our outside cat woke us both up at 5 to let him out NOW!  Now all I have to do is manage to get myself out of this nice comfy chair at some point to go shower and get ready...

Katiekat


----------



## Sherlock

Katiekat --

So sorry you have to work today!  Will you get out early by any chance?


----------



## Linda Cannon-Mott

Good morning!
54 and cloudy here in Alabama. We are off to the airport. Wishing all of you a Merry Christmas/Happy Holidays! Be back on the 27th or 28th.

Linda


----------



## katiekat1066

Sherlock said:


> Katiekat --
> 
> So sorry you have to work today! Will you get out early by any chance?


IF we're lucky, they'll let us out about 2:30 with pay for the whole day - hard to tell though with all the changes our company has gone through in the last year  They never let us know until the last minute - but maybe since the warehouse is now a separate company they won't have a problem with letting us HQ types out early. Lord knows 3/4 of our suppliers are closed and there isn't a lot of phone calls coming in on a day like today! 
Thanks,
Katiekat


----------



## drenee

Good morning All,
39 and rainy in northern WV.  
debbie


----------



## Leslie

Morning all,

25 degrees and a little bit of snow is coming down. Happy Christmas Eve! I am of to the store in a little bit to pick up the Christmas roast beef and a few other groceries. I haven't decided if I will go to work or not. Probably not, even though I have a project I didn't finish yesterday. Oh well...

L


----------



## Jeff

Merry Christmas Eve to all you nice people!

It's currently 50 degrees in the heart of Texas with an expected high today of 66.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Good Morning!!!  Merry Christmas Eve!

Went downtown (Washington, DC) last night with one of my stepsons and grandkids to see the National Christmas Tree and Menorah.  Cold, and it started to rain just a bit, but it was still fun.  Glad to get home, though.  I think we're actually ready for Christmas!  Except for a couple cards to people I haven't sent to yet!

Betsy


----------



## Gables Girl

Morning it's 73 here in Miami.  I'm headed up to Orlando for the holidays with friends.  I'm off to battle the Florida Turnpike in rush hour, hope a lot of people are off today.


----------



## Anne

Good Morning  Happy Christmas Eve it is 35 here in Queens New York. It is raining here today. Because it is raining and warmer I hope it will wash away what it left of the snow. Espically at the street cornor where it hard to cross.


----------



## jah

Good Morning and Happy Holidays Everyone
it a chilly 20 with light freezing rain.
Have happy and safe Holidays.


----------



## Leslie

It is seriously snowing now. I should really get my butt in gear and get to the grocery store before the driving gets miserable!


----------



## Dori

Happy Christmas Eve.  It is 52 and raining, but this is much better that yesterday with ice covering everything.


----------



## Teninx

Snowing. No more need be said except Merry Christmas!

Like Leslie, I'm heading to the grocery store along with the entire population of of our town and the bordering Maine towns of Berwick and So. Berwick.


----------



## KBoards Admin

Good morning, friends, 
  We got a few inches of "new" last night, so are up to about 18 inches. Looks like we'll have our first white Christmas in 12 years. 
  We are staying house-bound today, until our 4pm Christmas Eve service. The Explorer is chained up and plugged in for that - - the candle-lit singing of Silent Night is always moving for me and is a don't-miss moment for us this time of year. 
  Have a great day!


----------



## Leslie

Here I am, I still haven't gone to the store!

It pays to procrastinate, though, since it has stopped snowing. I think I'll go warm up the car and let the defroster do some of the snow removal work.

L


----------



## Ann in Arlington

Almost not morning any more, but hi anyway.    Brother is visiting so I was chatting with him rather than you all since I got up. . . .much warmer today:  all the way up to 41 right now; never made it past 28 yesterday.

Cookies got baked, but son came home and wants more to take back with him for a new years party.  Told him he needed to go buy eggs. . . . that was last night and he hasn't gotten up yet today so we'll see what happens. . . 

Probably won't be around much the rest of the day. . .not sure about tomorrow, and traveling Friday.  Will pop in when I can!


Ann


----------



## bkworm8it

Good morning all, Happy Christmas Eve!  

I'm stuck here at work. All alone, everyone has left me so no one to interupt my kindleboarding   !  It's cold rainy here, some of that is frozen rain which I guess is a nice way of saying it's raining ice but not hail LOL. 

Theresam


----------



## Gertie Kindle

I guess I'm the first one up, or at least on the boards this morning.  I never sleep on Christmas Eve.  I was always so afraid that my kids would sneak out to the tree and open their presents without me.  Now that they're grown, I do get a few hours sleep, but I still didn't go to bed until after 1:00am and I was up before 6:00am.

It's usually light by 6:30, but it's nearly 7 and dark because of the torrential downpour we're having.  I know we can't have a white Christmas here on the treasure coast, but I was hoping for a brisk Christmas.  It's going up to 80 and will rain off and on all day.  

I'm waiting to hear that my grandson is awake and I can go next door to start the day.  A friend gave us a beautiful jar of biscotti (traditional and chocolate) and tins of delicious tea, so that will be our Christmas breakfast while we watch him tear into his presents.  I'd better get dressed soon, and find some plastic to throw over the gifts.  

Have a lovely day, everyone.


----------



## ScrappingForever

Merry Christmas, everyone! 

Christmas morning is behind us now. It was a successful one, thanks heaven's. The boys are both very pleased with their presents, which means I'm very pleased!  They've had their Monkey Bread for breakfast and Mike is in the kitchen now making pancake and eggs for us. Gotta love that guy!

It's 44 in Annapolis right now, with a high of 48 and sunny expected today. Not too bad for this time of year. 

Hope everyone has an absolutely lovely Christmas day!


----------



## katiekat1066

Happy Christmas!  I've been up since 4, no kids just cats that thought I should be up!  I think they want their holiday can of food - I swear they can read calendars.  We're actually having what Christmas we'll have on Saturday with my SO's ex-wife and youngest daughter, his eldest is in Vermont and his son is stationed in San Diego, so only the youngest (stationed in Florida) was able to make it home for Christmas.  I'm looking forward to a lazy day - probably going to go back to bed in a little while to get what rest I can since I have to go hold down the fort at work tomorrow while everyone is out.  I think there will be all of 3 of us there out of 14 - I definitely won't have time to be bored!

Katiekat


----------



## Leslie

Morning all,

Merry Christmas! I am up and my husband is walking the dog, but the children are still asleep. I can tell they are not little anymore! 38 degrees here and the sun is coming up. The wind blew all night...I felt like I was at the North Pole.

We open presents on Christmas morning but open one present on Christmas Eve "for the family." This year it was Mario Kart, an extra Wii controller and a Wii wheel. Lance and Hannah were up to the wee hours doing Wii racing so who knows when I'll see them this morning.

Have a wonderful day, everyone!

L


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Merry Christmas!

I'm up wrapping presents I should have wrapped last night, husband still asleep, and I have to cook the wild rice casserole before going over to my stepson's house, where the madness will begin (five grandkids).

Merry Christmas, everyone, and safe travels!

Betsy


----------



## Anne

Merry Christmas it is 42 here today in Queens,New York. I am enjoying a quiet morning then later I am going to my sisters in Brooklyn for the day.I hope you all have a wonderful Christmas Day.


----------



## Michael R. Hicks

49 near Annapolis, MD, and Merry Christmas!


----------



## tecwritr

Merry Christmas to all!


----------



## Ann in Arlington

Mornin' all.  43 in Arlington VA this morning. . .  I'm so far the only one up. . .wait, the brother just stirred.  He's currently drinking coffee and having a blueberry muffin.  Will rouse hubby and son by 9.  They have an excuse though. . .didn't get home from midnight Mass till 2:30. . .mmmm, eggnog in the parish fellowship room afterward. . . .mmmm. . . . .I'd have stayed in bed soon but my brain woke up at 7:15 and there wasn't any point in trying to get back to sleep. . .afternoon naps are good. 

Much to do today and traveling tomorrow.  Hope everyone has a great day and safe travels to you and yours.

Ann


----------



## Jeff

Good Christmas morning to all you nice people.

The temperature, deep in the heart of Texas, is 36 with an expected high of 70.


----------



## Sherlock

Merry Christmas all.  Presents have been opened and everyone's happy.  Now it's just a lazy day spent eating, reading and playing.


----------



## Gables Girl

Merry Christmas everyone.  Lazy day and 71 in Orlando.


----------



## PraiseGod13

Merry Christmas to all!  It's around 6 degrees here this morning and we have freezing rain/sleet/eventually snow in our forecast for today.  We've had several Christmas celebrations due to our sons' schedules, so I've been cooking and baking for over a week.  Today is my day to feast on the leftovers, have a cup of Friedrich's Jingle Bell Java (delicious), and read!!  I have to finish up my current books so I can be ready to start Outlander on Monday for our book klub.  Can't wait to re-read it!!!!  I'm anxious to hear about any new Kindles that were Christmas presents!!  My Kindle is definitely my favorite thing as I look back on 2008!


----------



## tessa

44 on Long Island, sun shining every one went to work or future in laws. Just hubby, puppy and me till 6pm when they find their way back home for left overs.  I'll cook a big dinner of Ham and  the works  and they'll eat buffet style.  my husband will sit back and be amazed that when we're not around how nice they can be to each other.

MERRY CHRISTMAS


----------



## KBoards Admin

Good morning and merry Christmas to all!


----------



## MonaSW

Merry Christmas!


----------



## Vegas_Asian

Its a cloudy day. It was going to be either snow or rain today. Ending up with rain...So no white christmas in Vegas. Darn. It would have been nice. still its christmas. I'm still eating that container of coffee flavored truffles I got. hmmm. espresso dark chocolate. sugar rush


----------



## katiekat1066

Good Morning!  Cold and rainy in western VA today, and I have to go to work.  Poooor me.  One of these days I'll actually have vacation time left over at the end of the year    Hope everyone has a good day!

Katiekat


----------



## jah

Good Morning Everyone, It a cold 20 here in Albany NY.  Everyone have a great day, stay warm.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Good Morning!!!

Recovering from the orgy of eating and family yesterday.  My ears are still ringing from the grandkids and dogs....but it was fun.  Highlight for me was that our 17 year old granddaughter actually LOVED the sweater we got her.  Buying clothes for teenagers is a bit of a gamble...  Sorta grey (or gray) and cloudy here in northern VA--Alexandria.  We walked around last night to look at the Christmas lights.

Betsy


----------



## Leslie

Good morning everyone,

A very frosty 8 degrees here in Maine this morning. Not sure what is on the schedule today. I might go to the office and set up my new coffee machine so it will be all set for Susan on Monday. That's about the extent of my ambitious activities for the day. Maybe I'll have time for some serious Kindling!

L


----------



## Anne

Good Morning it is 33 here in Queens, New York today. I had a wonderful Christmas lots of eating and fun with my family. Some food shoping and not sure what else I will do today. I am going to read more of Outlander today. I am just starting Chapter 5. It is such a good book I am not sure if I will be able to stop at chapter 5.


----------



## Jeff

Hello KindleBoards. It’s 70 in the heart of Texas with an expected high of 78.


----------



## Dori

Cloudy in SW Indiana 41 with high predicted of 59.  Will begin spring cleaning today.


----------



## ScrappingForever

32 with a high of 44 today. Supposed to be mostly sunny, but it's looking kind of grey out there right now. 

I finished my workout a bit ago. Mike is now making breakfast. Unfortunately, it looks like he's going to have to go into work shortly. Blech. The President gave them the day off, but not such luck for Mike. So I'll probably just hang around here and chill, play games and of course, read!


----------



## Gertie Kindle

It was 68 this morning when I woke up.  If it was that high at 6:30, I don't want to know how warm it's going to get this afternoon.  At least The Treasure Coast is sunny and there's a bit of a breeze. 

I was going to get ambitious today and work in the garage, but I'm still recuperating from yesterday's food orgy.  I'll get ambitious tomorrow.


----------



## tecwritr

59 cloudy and windy.  Much better than the low teens we had last week.  Woke up this morning to an email from our daughter of her and the kids, Riley, Siona and Julian using the Wii Fit we gave them for Christmas.

I have to make fudge this morning for my Wife's family get together. Yuck!  I'd rather stay home with my Kindle.)


----------



## Lynn

Good morning all. Heading to the low 80's here in central Fla. Was very foggy this am. I was not on the boards yesterday and wondered this morning if Harvey got his Kindle. Noticed his banner says Kindle owner now so I guess it arrived! Congrats to Harvey and all the new Kindle owners.

Lynn L


----------



## KBoards Admin

Good morning! It's still snowing here, but predictions are that things will start melting soon. I need to clear the snow from around the perimeter of our house, or we will surely be flooded (my wife tells me).


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Always listen to your wife! You don't want to be in the doghouse. 






Betsy


----------



## ScrappingForever

Ha! That was great, Betsy! ROFL!!!


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

We watched it at Christmas!  The husbands don't seem to think it's as funny as the wives did...

Betsy


----------



## ScrappingForever

LOL I'll have to make sure Mike checks it out. I'm sure he'll think it's hilarious.


----------



## Dori

Saturday good morning to all. It is warm  (64) and rainy in SW Indiana today.  My plan was to clean this office room.  Since it is so warm, I may just change that to the garage.  The garage is attached and heated but today I can probably even open the overhead door.  Whatever you are doing, have a great day and wear a smile on your face.


----------



## Michael R. Hicks

Betsy the Quilter said:


> Always listen to your wife! You don't want to be in the doghouse.
> 
> Betsy


What a crackup!! I'll confess to making the occasional husband-idiot screwup, but the sad fact is that there are guys - a LOT of guys - who do just this sort of stuff all the time and have absolutely no clue why their women clobber them. Duuuuhhh... 

And it's 43 degrees and I'm really hoping I won't have to go in to work (again) today - at least not for very long...


----------



## drenee

Good morning all,
Glad to be home again.  Currently 59 in northern WV, and going to be 69 today.  I agree with Dori, should be a great day to work in the garage.   Football game at 1.  
debbie


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Working on quilt commissions here in northern VA and hoping I didn't catch a cold from the grandkids.  My hubby did, and he's the most miserable person when he's sick!  I want to tell him to man up, LOL!  So, I'll be trying not to brain him with a frying pan.  Going down to the sewing area will help.  We'll probably go for a walk later.

BTW, thanks to Kindleboards I knew about Decalgirl.  For Christmas, the oldest grandson got an iPod Touch and the youngest a PSP 3000, I ordered them both the skins of their choice and they think I'm the coolest grandma ever. Yes! (Pumps fist!)  (And I got free shipping because I ordered myself a skin for my Acer Aspire and the total went over $30.    )

Mike--glad to hear you aren't in the doghouse, LOL!  hope you won't have to go into work!

Betsy


----------



## Jeff

Good morning from the heart of Texas where the current temperature is 73 degrees, in spite of the weather bureau’s insistence that the high today will be 71.


----------



## Leslie

kreelanwarrior said:


> What a crackup!! I'll confess to making the occasional husband-idiot screwup, but the sad fact is that there are guys - a LOT of guys - who do just this sort of stuff all the time and have absolutely no clue why their women clobber them. Duuuuhhh...
> 
> And it's 43 degrees and I'm really hoping I won't have to go in to work (again) today - at least not for very long...


Susan, who works in my office, actually got a vacuum cleaner for Christmas. She and the guy she lives with went and bought it in early December and then a few days later, he said, oh, by the way, that's your Christmas present. I pointed her to this video which helped to ease the tension. LOL. Somehow, I think the Kindle I gave her was a more welcome gift!

L


----------



## Leslie

Morning all,

32 degrees and very gray and dreary looking this morning. I even see some snow on the car. The plan for the day is to go see Slumdog Millionaire with mom.

L


----------



## drenee

> I want to tell him to man up, LOL! So, I'll be trying not to brain him with a frying pan.


Betsy, you crack me up. How funny. 
debbie


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

I'm funny but apparently not a very good nurse, LOL!

Betsy


----------



## Anne

Good Morning it is 43 here in Queens, New York today. I need to do some cleaning today. Then read and take it easy.


----------



## Anne

Leslie said:


> Susan, who works in my office, actually got a vacuum cleaner for Christmas. She and the guy she lives with went and bought it in early December and then a few days later, he said, oh, by the way, that's your Christmas present. I pointed her to this video which helped to ease the tension. LOL. Somehow, I think the Kindle I gave her was a more welcome gift!
> 
> L


The Kindle would have been a more welcome gift to me too.


----------



## drenee

Betsy the Quilter said:


> I'm funny but apparently not a very good nurse, LOL!
> 
> Betsy


My ex used to say the same thing about me. I have no sympathy. I grew up spending lots and lots of time in the hospital because of my sister's disability. I have seen my sister go through so many things. So a cold or flu, doesn't really garner tons on sympathy from me. I agree with you, man up. 
debbie


----------



## jah

Good Morning Everyone.
It 36 but feels like 29 with light rain here in Albany NY.
Hope every has a great day.


----------



## Sherlock

Betsy - thanks for the video.  LOL.  It's priceless.  DH managed to get it right because I got a Vermont Teddy Bear, some silver earrings and a sock monkey (what can I say.......I know they're ugly, but I've always wanted one).


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Glad you enjoyed the video!

And sounds like your husband did OK!  I already have a Vermont Teddy Bear, silver earrings and a sock monkey, so I think they're great!

Betsy


----------



## Cowgirl

Betsy the Quilter said:


> Working on quilt commissions here in northern VA and hoping I didn't catch a cold from the grandkids. My hubby did, and he's the most miserable person when he's sick! I want to tell him to man up, LOL! So, I'll be trying not to brain him with a frying pan. Going down to the sewing area will help. We'll probably go for a walk later.
> 
> BTW, thanks to Kindleboards I knew about Decalgirl. For Christmas, the oldest grandson got an iPod Touch and the youngest a PSP 3000, I ordered them both the skins of their choice and they think I'm the coolest grandma ever. Yes! (Pumps fist!) (And I got free shipping because I ordered myself a skin for my Acer Aspire and the total went over $30.  )
> 
> Mike--glad to hear you aren't in the doghouse, LOL! hope you won't have to go into work!
> 
> Betsy


Betsy...do you like the Acer Aspire. I was looking at one at Costco the other day and wondered how fast etc they would be. I travel a lot but don't like briging my laptop that I usually leave at home for my husband to use. I thought the size was perfect.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

I bought mine because several people here already had one and liked it.  It seems plenty fast to me (I'm not doing calculations for the space program or anything).  It boots up very fast, connect to the Internet quickly and I've used it on Kindleboards.  Haven't done video on it yet...will do that today and let you know.  I wanted to have it for travel.

Betsy


----------



## tecwritr

Good Morning all!  Yesterday we had a record high temp of 68.  Today we have a winter storm advisory.  Possible blizzard conditions during the afternoon.  Not a lot of snow predicted but high winds and blowing snow.


----------



## Anju 

Good Morning - don't know if I should post, it is 72 deg., BLUE sky, slight breeze, another wonderful day in paradise.  Sit outside in my hammock and read all day.  Breakfast is done and dishes washed, what a weekend.  My brother used to be so obnoxious about San Diego I really hate to be obnoxious about Lakeside, but I can't help it - the debil made me do it!


----------



## Mike D. aka jmiked

Good morning all..... It's a sunny day here on the bright side of the moon. Temperature is forecast to reach 120C this afternoon (that's 250F for you people still dirt-side), with a low of -160C (-261F). I'm getting out my winter woolies and a steel umbrella (meteors predicted early evening) for my constitutional later.

Mike
PS - Send more duct tape, the dome is leaking again. And I'm out of Keemun Sechrna tea.


----------



## Anju 

Thanks Mike - I feel better now


----------



## Vegas_Asian

After a late night distress call from a friend on the Strip, I went to bed late...now I'm awake and morning is basically gone. All I know its sunny outside...And yeah. My family in Hawaii don't have any power. I got that phone call last night.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Hope they get power back soon, VA!  (Probably the media blew a transformer plugging in all their cameras at once, LOL!)

Betsy


----------



## Michael R. Hicks

Betsy the Quilter said:


> Mike--glad to hear you aren't in the doghouse, LOL! hope you won't have to go into work!
> 
> Betsy


Oy! I did have to go to work. Waaah! I'm hoping to skate out of it tomorrow, though...


----------



## farmwife99

It's a little after four o'clock and I'm up and getting ready to head off to the kitchen to start cooking. Today is my side of the family's Christmas. We have gathered from S. Dakota, Virginia, Illinois and Road Island all here in Missouri. It will be a blessed day for all of us.
It is 26 degrees out and the snow has just stopped leaving a very peaceful winter scene outside for all to enjoy.
Hope you all have a good Sunday.


----------



## Angela

farmwife99 said:


> It's a little after four o'clock and I'm up and getting ready to head off to the kitchen to start cooking. Today is my side of the family's Christmas. We have gathered from S. Dakota, Virginia, Illinois and Road Island all here in Missouri. It will be a blessed day for all of us.
> It is 26 degrees out and the snow has just stopped leaving a very peaceful winter scene outside for all to enjoy.
> Hope you all have a good Sunday.


Good morning farmwife! We still have one more Christmas celebration left, too! Have a wonderful day with your family!

Good morning everyone! It is good to be home (at least for a couple of days). We still have a trip to Houston to *do Christmas* with DD and her family. After several days of temps in the 70's, it is a chilly 35 degrees in Longview, TX with an expected high of 58.


----------



## Dori

Good Morning Folks!  It is 35 here in So. Indiana this morning.  It is renew your spirit day.  Also hoping my neice comes over with her new Kindle.


----------



## Kelly G

Good morning all!  It's a beautiful 22 degrees in SC Kansas this morning, clearing skies and should warm up to the lower 50's. 

Enjoy the day!


----------



## Leslie

It is foggy and grey and 42 degrees here in southern Maine, although there was a rumor that it would clear up and be sunny. Let's hope!

L


----------



## drenee

Good morning from northern WV.  Rainy, windy and 63 today.  I really need to get some work done today.  Do you think you all could be uninteresting today so I won't be so tempted to spend my whole day reading your posts?  LOL.
Have a great Sunday everyone.
debbie


----------



## Leslie

drenee said:


> Good morning from northern WV. Rainy, windy and 63 today. I really need to get some work done today. Do you think you all could be uninteresting today so I won't be so tempted to spend my whole day reading your posts? LOL.
> Have a great Sunday everyone.
> debbie


Well, the problem is, even if we are dull and uninteresting and you don't read our posts, you'd still be tempted to read your Kindle!

L


----------



## drenee

Leslie said:


> Well, the problem is, even if we are dull and uninteresting and you don't read our posts, you'd still be tempted to read your Kindle!
> 
> L


You're exactly right. No matter what, I'm in trouble. I guess when my office fusses because my jobs are so far behind it will snap me out of it. Hahaha...I doubt it.
debbie


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Dull and uninteresting?  Ha!  Not going to happen, with this crew!!!

Drizzly here in northern VA; I was up wayyyy too late last night, so I need coffee now!!!  Wait, it's calling me, gotta go!

Betsy


----------



## ScrappingForever

Good morning everyone!

It's already 59 here in Maryland with an expected high of 66. We are thinking about taking the kayak out, but there is a 50% chance of rain and the water will be freeeezing! 

Hope everyone has a lovely, peace-filled Sunday.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Jan, yesterday was the day to Kayak!!!! (I guess Mike had to work, didn't he?)  My husband and I went for a walk down in one of the national parks here, it was glorious, warm, sunny and peaceful.  It's a place where we can walk out, about 3/4 mile on a paved path, so easy on my knee, and sit on an observation and watch this huge marsh with ducks, geese, sometimes bald eagles....aaaahhhhh.  We may go to a movie today.  Want to see Milk and Frost/Nixon.....

Betsy


----------



## Anne

Good Morning it 59 here it Queens,New York it is goiong up to the 60's today.


----------



## Leslie

Betsy the Quilter said:


> Jan, yesterday was the day to Kayak!!!! (I guess Mike had to work, didn't he?) My husband and I went for a walk down in one of the national parks here, it was glorious, warm, sunny and peaceful. It's a place where we can walk out, about 3/4 mile on a paved path, so easy on my knee, and sit on an observation and watch this huge marsh with ducks, geese, sometimes bald eagles....aaaahhhhh. We may go to a movie today. Want to see Milk and Frost/Nixon.....
> 
> Betsy


I vote for Milk. It was excellent.

L


----------



## Jeff

Good Sunday morning from the heart of Texas where the temperature is 28 degrees with an expected high of 61.


----------



## jah

Good Morning Everyone, it a warm 40 here in Albany NY.
Hope everyone has a great day 

Jodi


----------



## Linda Cannon-Mott

Good morning, it is in the mid 50's here in Alabama and overcast. I plan to take it easy today after being OOT for 4 days. Fighting an upper respiratory infection and not feeling great. 

Linda


----------



## Gables Girl

Good morning it's 65 and sunny here in central Florida.  Have to get my after Christmas shopping done today and read on my Kindle.


----------



## ScrappingForever

Sounds lovely, Betsy! Yeah, Mike was at work all day. Boo-hooo. 

We just got the Roku, the device that allows one to watch movies instantly from Netflix. We're watching Water now, an Indian movie about the trials of widowhood. Very interesting.


----------



## Cowgirl

It's only about 40 this morning in Gilbert Arizona.  I think we may have had a light frost...good thing we covered up a few plants.  The heat just kicked on and that doesn't happen too often. I get to wear a sweater today!!! Going to be 60 later on but I think New York City is going to be warmer than that today....


----------



## Gertie Kindle

I slept until nearly 9:00 this morning.  Very unusual for me.  I woke to 70 and sunny on the treasure coast.  

No particular plans for today; a little laundry, a little organizing in the garage and, oh yes,  maybe getting ready for the Outlander Book Klub.  See y'all there tomorrow.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Go Gertie!!!!

Betsy


----------



## Anne

gertiekindle said:


> I slept until nearly 9:00 this morning. Very unusual for me. I woke to 70 and sunny on the treasure coast.
> 
> No particular plans for today; a little laundry, a little organizing in the garage and, oh yes, maybe getting ready for the Outlander Book Klub. See y'all there tomorrow.


  Outlander finally starts tomorrow


----------



## Angela

Good Monday Morning! It is 32 degrees and clear for the moment. We are headed to Houston today to do *Christmas* with DD and her sweet family! Larry is driving so I will be able to read all the way there and back later this evening! Houston is supposed to be clear and a high of 68.

I will be reading the first 5 chapters of _Outlander_!! Woo Hoo, book club starts today!


----------



## katiekat1066

Good morning from western VA! Its finally going to be fairly sunny and relatively warm!  I wish I had some vacation time left so that I could veg out today and enjoy the sunshine, it feels like we've been overcast forever!  

Katiekat


----------



## Anne

Good Morning it is 38 here in Queens, New York today. Back to work today.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Good morning!

It just looks gray outside here in Alexandria, VA.  Haven't even looked at the thermometer yet.  Listening to my poor husband cough.  Gonna work on my quilts today and read Outlander!  Woohoo Book Klubs!

Betsy


----------



## Leslie

Morning all,

31 degrees and sunny here in southern Maine. I am back to work this morning after a visit to the dentist (annual 6 month check-up).

L


----------



## Linda Cannon-Mott

Morning everybody,
It is 58 and overcast in Alabama. I am back to work today also. UGH!

Hope you all have a good Monday!
Linda


----------



## jah

Good Morning Everyone, It a cloudy 34 but feels like 26 here in Albany NY.
Hope everyone has a great day


----------



## Dori

Good Morning.   It is 29 brrrr.  Sun is shining though and a mid 50 forcast.  I am going to clean this office/den/computer room from ceiling to floor. (At leaste I am going to start on it.)    I love it that the sun is shining in my front window.  When afternoon sun is shining I will change rooms.  I want to enjoy every speck of this sunny day.


----------



## Jeff

Good morning to everyone from the heart of Texas where it's a cold 28 degrees.

*Only three more days to get your FREE copies of my books.*


----------



## tessa

35 on Long Island feels like 50 sun shining blue sky.  New puppy went to vets to be spayed the house feels so empty


----------



## ScrappingForever

It's a sunny 42 in Annapolis right now with an expected high of 50. I got my workout done, so now I'm ready to get to work!


----------



## Gertie Kindle

60 degrees this morning on the treasure coast.  Three hours later it's a sunny 77.  I've already made my morning rounds except I forgot to bring my book to return to the library.  Now I have to find it.  

I bought some new furniture this morning ... just an end table and coffee table.  I'm sending my settee, chair and coffee table to a new home.


----------



## Mike D. aka jmiked

It's 64 at noon in central Texas.

I'm sitting here waiting for the glue to dry on the two false nails I had to put on my right hand to replace the two real ones I broke last week.

Little did I realize back when I was a teenager learning guitar so I could pick up girls that I would spend my retirement years sitting around with a bunch of (other) old guys at guitar meetings discussing fingernail care.   

Mike


----------



## drenee

Good morning,
I have no clue what the temperature is this morning, even though the weather has been shown at least 6 times in the last hour.  I'm a bit distracted.  LOL.  Trying to catch up on some of the posts I missed yesterday.  Made my first link to a book this morning, and it worked.  Yay me!
I get sworn in to my new position today with the 19th Judicial Circuit of the West Virginia Supreme Court.  Needless to say, my tummy is a bit rumbly this morning.  
Hope everyone has a wonderful day.
debbie


----------



## Guest

Congrats, Debbie. Hope your day is wonderful. Don't let your nerves get the better of you.


----------



## drenee

Thank you, and I have no clue why I'm nervous.  This kind of thing is not something that would normally bother me at all.  
Holy cow, it's 6:30 and I need to get to the shower and get moving.
debbie


----------



## Anne

Good Morning it is 41 here in Queens, New York. I hope you all have a great day.


----------



## Leslie

Morning all,

28 degrees here in Maine and it looks like we have a light dusting of snow outside. For two days we had a little winter reprieve -- yesterday I think the temp got up to 50 -- but it looks like it is back.

L


----------



## Jeff

Good morning everyone. The temperature deep in the heart of Texas is 36, with an expected high of 75.

*Only two more days to get your FREE copies of my books.*


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Good Morning!!!

Jeff, how do we get free copies of your books?  (I forget!)

And Debbie, congratulations on your appointment!!!!

Betsy


----------



## ScrappingForever

It's 40 right now in Maryland with an expected high of 52. Not bad for this time of year. Looks like it's going to be nice and sunny, too. I'm actually going to  get outside today to enjoy it a bit. 

Debbie, good luck today!


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

I forgot to say that I'm glad to see the sun shining again this morning!  Therapy and quilting today!  I'm hoping that I won't have to do much more therapy, knee is getting so good, yay!!!!

Betsy


----------



## Spiritdancer

Sunny and 39 in Jacksonville...but going up to 70.

I've been missing Kindleboard time during the holidays!  I've tried to keep up...      I'll do better, I promise!

I've also been missing my Kindle because my daughter, who is home from college, has it in her hands every time I turn around!  She's been reading the Southern Vampire Mysteries on it.  I even bought her a copy of the next one she was about to start, but she says it's just not the same as reading on the Kindle.  How can I argue?!

Good news...she found one yesterday and one-clicked (on my account, but she is gathering all her Christmas money to pay me back) and it will be shipped today.


----------



## tessa

39 and sunny on Long Island my puppy comes home from the vet today can't wait to see her.


----------



## Linda Cannon-Mott

48 and sunny in Alabama today.


----------



## jah

Good Morning Everyone, it Cloudy and windy, 33 but feels like 19  here in Albany NY. Hope everyone has a great day.

Jodi


----------



## Leslie

Good morning from Maine! I'm the first one up this morning? LOL

17 degrees here and snow is in the forecast. I'll be working today but hopefully can get home before the driving gets too slippery.

L


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

You beat me!  I've been browsing some of the other messages and hadn't gotten here yet...  gotta make some coffee...
Looks overcast this morning in No VA, there was the barest sliver of a moon last night, quite beautiful and I heard a fox call in the woods.  We were going to have dinner and celebrate the New Year tonight at some friends' home, but my husband has a nasty cold or bronchitis, I think he caught it from Linda C-M, LOL!,  So we'll be having a very quiet New Year's...  I think I have some champagne here...

Happy New Year's Eve, everyone!

Betsy


----------



## Jeff

Happy New Year's Eve everyone. 

It’s 46 degrees, deep in the heart of Texas with an expected high of only 57.

Today is the last day of 2008 and the last day for all KindleBoards.com members to get my books free. They will remain free to book reviewers and book club members.


----------



## Dori

Good morning early birds and all.  30 here this morning with high of 32 predicted.  Our cold front must have come in.  This is an errand day for me so I will just have to bundle up.  Quiet evening at home for me.  The Butter Toffee Coffee sure is good this morning.


----------



## drenee

Good morning all,
29 and light snow in northern WV.  

Thanks, Jeff, for the download of your book.  I got it this morning.  I believe I got it on my computer, and today I'll try to move it to my Kindle.  
debbie


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Jeff said:


> Happy New Year's Eve everyone.
> 
> It's 46 degrees, deep in the heart of Texas with an expected high of only 57.
> 
> Today is the last day of 2008 and the last day for all KindleBoards.com members to get my books free. They will remain free to book reviewers and book club members.


And remember, Jeff is leading a Book Klub for his book Gone For a Soldier!! starting April 2!! Yay, Jeff, stay warm down there in Tejas!

Betsy


----------



## Gables Girl

Good Morning, it is sunny and 67 here in Miami.  It is the last day of 2008 and I'm not sorry to see it go.  I'm part way through Gone for a Soldier and now I have to either finish it and then reread it for the book club in April, or stop reading it and wait to finish it, or finish it and not do the book club.  I really like it and don't want to have to wait to finish it.  Decisions, decisions!


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Good morning, wish I was in the warm of Miami!  Hope 2009 is better for you!  I'd say read it, post a review on Amazon and then do the Book Klub in April!!!

Betsy


----------



## Jeff

Gables Girl said:


> I'm part way through Gone for a Soldier and now I have to either finish it and then reread it for the book club in April, or stop reading it and wait to finish it, or finish it and not do the book club.


I'm offering a free, signed paperback of Gone For a Soldier to the first person that can guess who the character Anna Livingston Van Buskirk was based upon. You might have to read the whole book to guess. 

Unfortunately I can't stay and talk to all you nice people today, but I'll be back tonight after 5:00.


----------



## Anne

Good Morning and Happy New Year's Eve. It is 36 here in Queens,New York today. It is going to snow and sleet here today. Yuck we just got rid of the last mess. Thank goodness I have off till Monday. I am sick today. I have a horrible cold. I would like to get to the srore before it snows. I feel horrible I am not sure i can get moving  and get to the store. I just wanted to get something special for new year's eve. I may not feel like eating anyway. I can always order something to be delivered later. That the great thing about New York dleivery.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Feel better, Anne!

Betsy


----------



## jah

Good Morning Happy New Year Eve everyone, it a cold 18 feels like 4 and it snowing here in Albany NY. Hope everyone has a great New Year and stays safe. Anne I hope you get better quicky.


----------



## Linda Cannon-Mott

Good morning all, it is 41 here in Bama and very sunny. 

Anne take care of yourself, I started with a cold and now have bronchitis. I have been in bed the last 2 days and feel terrible. Probably best if you stay in.

Hope everyone has a good day!
Linda


----------



## tecwritr

Good morning all.  It's 22 here in Wichita.  Supposed to get into upper 40's.  Not bad for December 31 in Kansas


----------



## Jack C

Good morning, everybody. a blustery, snowy 22 here in northeast ohio

Happy NYE to all!


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Gables Girl said:


> Good Morning, it is sunny and 67 here in Miami. It is the last day of 2008 and I'm not sorry to see it go. I'm part way through Gone for a Soldier and now I have to either finish it and then reread it for the book club in April, or stop reading it and wait to finish it, or finish it and not do the book club. I really like it and don't want to have to wait to finish it. Decisions, decisions!


Maybe you can highlight and make notes while you finish the book, and refer back to them during the discussion. That way you can finish it now and not have to read again for the Klub.

It was 55 this morning on the treasure coast, and all my jackets are in my car. That's because I start out wearing a jacket and then the sun comes out and it gets too warm for a jacket, so I leave it in my car. Then I forget to bring it in. The worst part is the car is parked at my Mom's and I have to walk over there every morning. At least I get my exercise and I'm learning to like cooler mornings.

It's Wednesday, and since this is the day they pick up yard waste, I'll be mucking around outside for a while. See y'all later. Stay warm.


----------



## Anne

Linda Cannon-Mott said:


> Good morning all, it is 41 here in Bama and very sunny.
> 
> Anne take care of yourself, I started with a cold and now have bronchitis. I have been in bed the last 2 days and feel terrible. Probably best if you stay in.
> 
> Hope everyone has a good day!
> Linda


Thanks Besty, Jah and Linda: I hope this cold does not last long. Linda you are right I should stay in. I have gotten bronchitis after I have had a bad cold. I am glad I did not plan to go to my brothers in New Jersey tonight. I have enough food here to eat anyway. I pick up some soup the the other night on the way home from work when I started to feel bad. I would have stay home from work yesterday but I had to go in because I have the next 3 days off from work. I always have the weekend off. Linda I hope you feel better soon.


----------



## Ann in Arlington

Today's Weather Theme Book:  Winnie the Pooh and the Blustery Day.  Pretty sure Eeyore flew by a bit ago.  Also been having some weird wintry precip flung at the house.  Oddly, the temp is well above freezing at 36.  Well, maybe not well above.  Anyway, there are wind chimes hung on the eave just outside the window and they've been playing merrily all morning.

I've been up for 4 hours. . . .I think I'm almost caught up with all the postings over the last few days.  I could only pop in sporadically while traveling. . . .we're a verbose bunch, for sure!

Ann


----------



## ScrappingForever

Hmm, it's a very, very windy 39 degrees here in the Annapolis area. I'll be very surprised if we don't lose our power today. But so far, so good. Mike is hoping to leave work early and stop and get a new battery for our generator, since the old one died. I figure if he gets a new one, the electricity won't go out. 

Anna, hope you're feeling better soon.

Happy New Year, everyone!


----------



## Anne

ScrappingForever said:


> Hmm, it's a very, very windy 39 degrees here in the Annapolis area. I'll be very surprised if we don't lose our power today. But so far, so good. Mike is hoping to leave work early and stop and get a new battery for our generator, since the old one died. I figure if he gets a new one, the electricity won't go out.
> 
> Anna, hope you're feeling better soon.
> 
> Happy New Year, everyone!


Thanks I hate being sick. I just woke up from a nap. I am going to read for a little while.


----------



## Jeff

Good first morning of 2009.

The temperature, deep in the heart of Texas, is a chilly 36 with a high today of 63.


----------



## drenee

Good New Year Morning,
A very chilly 15 this morning, with a high of 34 expected.  
debbie


----------



## Gables Girl

Good morning and Happy New Year from Miami.  It is 68 with a high in the mid-70's predicted.  Everyone ready for lots of football for the next 8 days?


----------



## tessa

15 and sunny on Long Island  Happy New Year

Tessa


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Brrrr from northern VA where I'm watching the birds fight over the food from the feeder!  Waiting for hubby to get up, we stayed up watching the New Year come in in two time zones.

Happy New Year!!

Betsy


----------



## Dori

Good Morning.  Happy 2009.  Chilly 20 here on the way to 43.  Sun shining in the window.  I am putting away all things Christmas today.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

53 on the treasure coast today and going up to the mid 70s.  My daughter's neighbor, who is like a part of the family, is throwing her annual New Year's Day party.  We went to the fireworks last night.  It was short, but very pretty.


----------



## Leslie

Morning all,

Sunny and 8 degrees here in southern Maine. I went to bed early, didn't even stay up to watch TV. Then I woke up at 7 am, picked up my Kindle and dived into a new book, *The Ghost Wore Yellow Socks* by Josh Lanyon. Before I knew it, it was 9:15! Nice way to start the first day of 2009.

L


----------



## Ann in Arlington

Morning here too!  Cold (22), slightly breezy, but clear and sunny.  Hubby will no doubt sleep until noon.

I better go put the trash out. . . .

Ann


----------



## Anne

Good Morning and Happy 2009. It is 18 here in Queens,New York. It sunny and looks like most of the snow from yesterday has melted.


----------



## Anne

Leslie said:


> Morning all,
> 
> Sunny and 8 degrees here in southern Maine. I went to bed early, didn't even stay up to watch TV. Then I woke up at 7 am, picked up my Kindle and dived into a new book, *The Ghost Wore Yellow Socks* by Josh Lanyon. Before I knew it, it was 9:15! Nice way to start the first day of 2009.
> 
> L


Lesile: That is the best way to start 2009 reading a book on your Kindle.


----------



## Leslie

Anne said:


> Lesile: That is the best way to start 2009 reading a book on your Kindle.


It sure is. I just had my shower and am enjoying my first cup of coffee...eyeing my Kindle, thinking about getting back to my book!

L


----------



## tecwritr

Good Morning.  31 here in Wichita.  Supposed to be in mid 40s by afternoon.  My wife (Debbie) went to bed early because she wasn't feeling well and was sick during the night.  Hope she can sleep late.


----------



## Anne

Leslie said:


> It sure is. I just had my shower and am enjoying my first cup of coffee...eyeing my Kindle, thinking about getting back to my book!
> 
> L


I am going to spend most if not all of today reading on my Kindle and maybe watching some movies on T.V.. I am going to try and get into the shower soon. I am still not feeling well so I am moving slow this morning. How is the book you are reading?


----------



## Linda Cannon-Mott

Good morning all and Happy New Year!

32 here in Alabama and sunny, supposed to warm up to the mid 50's. I just had a cup of Butter Toffee coffee, 4 out of 5 stars.

Tecwriter I hope your wife feels better. I have been sick since Saturday but feel better today.

Linda


----------



## Linda Cannon-Mott

Anne said:


> I am going to spend most if not all of today reading on my Kindle and maybe watching some movies on T.V.. I am going to try and get into the shower soon. I am still not feeling well so I am moving slow this morning. How is the book you are reading?


Anne sorry you are not feeling better, take care of yourself! I have been in bed for the last 2 days and am feeling better today.

Linda


----------



## Leslie

Anne said:


> I am going to spend most if not all of today reading on my Kindle and maybe watching some movies on T.V.. I am going to try and get into the shower soon. I am still not feeling well so I am moving slow this morning. How is the book you are reading?


It's great, but then I love Josh's books and this one is brand new. You can't buy it from Amazon, but the ebook from Loose Id works just fine on the Kindle.










Here's a link to a description and an excerpt:

http://www.loose-id.com/detail.aspx?ID=826


----------



## Anne

Linda Cannon-Mott said:


> Anne sorry you are not feeling better, take care of yourself! I have been in bed for the last 2 days and am feeling better today.
> 
> Linda


Linda: I am glad you are feeling better today. I am feeling a little bit better today. I just took something for my cold. I am going to take it easy agian today. I am just happy I do not have to go to work till Monday.


----------



## Anne

Leslie said:


> It's great, but then I love Josh's books and this one is brand new. You can't buy it from Amazon, but the ebook from Loose Id works just fine on the Kindle.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here's a link to a description and an excerpt:
> 
> http://www.loose-id.com/detail.aspx?ID=826


Thanks Linda I will read the except a little bit later. I am almost done here. I am going to go and rest for a while.


----------



## jah

Happy New Year Everyone, it very cold here this morning in Albany NY,  6 but feels like -12.
Hope everyone has a great New Years Day and Stay Warm.


----------



## chynared21

Anne said:


> I am going to spend most if not all of today reading on my Kindle and maybe watching some movies on T.V.. I am going to try and get into the shower soon. I am still not feeling well so I am moving slow this morning. How is the book you are reading?


*Sorry you're still feeling under the weather. Perfect day to laze with something hot, cozy and your Kindle  Feel better soon!*


----------



## chynared21

Linda Cannon-Mott said:


> Anne sorry you are not feeling better, take care of yourself! I have been in bed for the last 2 days and am feeling better today.
> 
> Linda


*Glad you're feeling a bit better today Linda...chicken soup, lots of it ;-)*


----------



## Teninx

We had some snowfall yesterday with a few inches on the ground today. Since it's 3 degrees outside with a 25 mph wind, I'm leaving the cleanup until tomorrow when it should be a balmy 28 degrees and calm. It's nearly 1:00 pm and I haven't even unlocked the front door yet.


----------



## Anne

chynared21 said:


> *Sorry you're still feeling under the weather. Perfect day to laze with something hot, cozy and your Kindle  Feel better soon!*


Thank you I going to have some soup now. I just lost my voice. I was talking to my niece on the phone for about 1 hour and lost my voice.


----------



## chynared21

Anne said:


> Thank you I going to have some soup now. I just lost my voice. I was talking to my niece on the phone for about 1 hour and lost my voice.


*Yikes! Sounds like you need some tea with honey and lemon. Today is a great day to stay in....beautiful out but so darn cold!*


----------



## PraiseGod13

Happy New Year All from gray and cold Iowa!  LCM.... so glad that you're on the mend!  Anne, take good care of yourself.  Glad that you have a couple of extra days to rest and get better!!


----------



## Anne

chynared21 said:


> *Yikes! Sounds like you need some tea with honey and lemon. Today is a great day to stay in....beautiful out but so darn cold!*


You read my mind. I just found my honey after I finish my soup I am going to mix honey and lemon together and take some. I just gong to rest today and read my Kindle.


----------



## ScrappingForever

Happy New Year, everyone!

All right, so I missed morning, was too busy reading.  But it's still only 33 here in MD. Looks like a bright, sunny day outside. I won't be going out at all, and that's fine with me. 

Anne and Linda, glad to hear you're starting to feel better. Tecwritr, hope your wife feels better soon. That's not a fun way to start the new year!

Hope everyone is having a great day!


----------



## katiekat1066

Good Morning!  Cold and threatening snow showers here in western VA, warming up later to cold rain, oh boy!  AND I have to go to work and pretend that I care.  POOOOR me.    Hope eveybody else's day looks better!

Katiekat


----------



## drenee

Good morning, 
I'm so confused on what day it is.  I kept thinking yesterday was Sunday.  Anyway, 34 and light snow flurries this morning.  Just another winter day up north.  Sorry to everyone who has to go back to work.  Have a good day, and we'll see you back here this evening.
debbie


----------



## Jeff

Good morning KindleBoards.

The temperature, deep in the heart of Texas, is a foggy 46 with an expected high today of 76.


----------



## Dori

33 on the way to a balmy 48 here in So. Indiana.  I am working my way through my house cleaning and just going to continue on today.  Hope you all have a great day!


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

I never know what day it is, LOL!

I think it is Friday.     My last day of knee therapy, yayyyy!  Looking outside, it looks kinda gray here in northern VA, hope it doesn't rain.  It's been sooooo cold the last couple of days, my husband wants to move south.  He says we might as well be living in Hibbing, LOL!  (Not quite.)

Betsy


----------



## Spiritdancer

Good morning!

I'm in Tampa with my daughters (the play, Spring Awakening, we went to see last night was amazing!) and we are headed back to Jacksonville today.  Supposed to be sunny and up to 72 today.

Hope everyone is feeling better and has a great weekend!


----------



## Gables Girl

Good Morning, it is sunny and 70 here. Hope everyone has a good weekend.  The weather now is why I moved to Florida and I'm glad I don't live in Hibbing or other points north.  I have friends who live an hour north of Minneapolis and I hear all about the their weather up there in the winter.


----------



## Leslie

Hi everyone,

16 degrees here in Maine. My son was up and out at 2:15 am to get to the bus to Logan Airport, first leg of his month-long stay in Jamaica. We haven't gotten any panicked phone calls so I assume he made his 6:30 am flight and is now waiting -- with his 24 classmates (all female) -- to board the 10:30 am flight from Philadelphia to Montego Bay. 

Lance has been to Jamaica before, but on that trip, he was just 11 months old, so he doesn't remember too much about it. LOL.

This morning, I have some errands to run, then a lazy afternoon with a good Kindle book!

L


----------



## Linda Cannon-Mott

Good morning,

46 and raining in Alabama. I am excited because I feel good  today after being sick for a week. I am staying in today and resting because of the rain, plan on some Kindle time.

Anne I hope you are feeling better this morning.

Hope everyone has a good day,
Linda


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Betsy the Quilter said:


> I never know what day it is, LOL!


The only reason I know is because I take the grandkids to school.



> My last day of knee therapy, yayyyy!
> Betsy


I know that is a relief to you and makes it a great day no matter what the weather.



Leslie said:


> Lance has been to Jamaica before, but on that trip, he was just 11 months old, so he doesn't remember too much about it. LOL.
> L


We had a stopover in Jamaica a long time ago. Before we were allowed to get off the plane, a guy came on with a can of Raid and sprayed it all over the us and the interior of the plane. Since then, I've never been inclined to visit the island.

56 on the treasure coast. It will probably get up to mid 70's today and it's nice and sunny out with a light wind.

I'm finishing up preparations for the HP Book Club on Monday and making a list of things we need to cover in Chess Club for Tuesday. Then there's stuff to do for Mom and a few errands. I think I'll be able to read tonight for a while.

The good news is I filled up my gas tank for under $20 today. The bad news is that gas prices have jumped 10 cents since Wednesday.


----------



## Wannabe

It's 22 here in PA. I'm going to see Seven Pounds this afternoon with my daughter, son, his girlfriend, and my mom. I think I'll also take down the Christmas tree.


----------



## Lady Blue

Good morning all.  I am brand new to this board (well, ok, I've been here about 4 days).  It is still dark outside at 7:30am in Washington State and 33 degrees.  The last of our Winter Blast (18 inches of snow) is just about gone.  

I am impatiently waiting for the FedEx truck to deliver Miss KINDLE to my loving arms sometime this morning.  Been up since 5:30 cuz I couldn't sleep!

Did I just hear a truck out front??  Oh hell, it's just my neighbor


----------



## chynared21

*Ah Lady Blue...the dreaded wait for the delivery truck 

It's supposed to go up to 39 here in NYC with more flurries....it's not too cold but it's dreary looking out.*


----------



## bkworm8it

Good morning, got up this morning and noticed that it looked like something white was on my ground (could just see a bit through the curtain) op ended the curtain and,....It's snowing again!!!   We had a pretty heavy snow just before Christmas and it was mostly gone in the Tacoma area of WA and now it's snowing pretty good again.  Guess I should have gotton those snow chains when it had melted!  

Have a good day.

oh good news....I'm off today so get to play in it!!

theresam


----------



## Wannabe

bkworm8it said:


> Good morning, got up this morning and noticed that it looked like something white was on my ground (could just see a bit through the curtain) op ended the curtain and,....It's snowing again!!!   We had a pretty heavy snow just before Christmas and it was mostly gone in the Tacoma area of WA and now it's snowing pretty good again. Guess I should have gotton those snow chains when it had melted!
> 
> Have a good day.
> 
> oh good news....I'm off today so get to play in it!!
> 
> theresam


Or better yet, stay in a play with your Kindle.


----------



## Wannabe

Lady Blue said:


> Good morning all. I am brand new to this board (well, ok, I've been here about 4 days). It is still dark outside at 7:30am in Washington State and 33 degrees. The last of our Winter Blast (18 inches of snow) is just about gone.
> 
> I am impatiently waiting for the FedEx truck to deliver Miss KINDLE to my loving arms sometime this morning. Been up since 5:30 cuz I couldn't sleep!
> 
> Did I just hear a truck out front?? Oh hell, it's just my neighbor


So exciting! A new Kindle arriving. Have fun!


----------



## Anne

A very late Goodmorning for me today. It is more like Good Afternoon it is 32 here in Queens, New York. I was so sick last night I had to go to the Doctor this morning. It turns out I have a Sinus infection. I hope I will feel better once the medication starts to work.


----------



## luvmy4brats

Good Morning.

It's 34 degrees and snowing. It's not expected to stick or last very long.

I'm debating whether or not to see if they need me at work and if they don't take the night off. My daughter, Ashlyn, has a birthday party to go to this evening.


----------



## chynared21

Anne said:


> A very late Goodmorning for me today. It is more like Good Afternoon it is 32 here in Queens, New York. I was so sick last night I had to go to the Doctor this morning. It turns out I have a Sinus infection. I hope I will feel better once the medication starts to work.


*Anne Anne Anne...what are we going to do with you I know our fluctuating weather can't be helping matters. You must be in some serious pain...my girlfriend gets sinus infections when the weather changes back and forth. Hope you feel better soon!*


----------



## bkworm8it

Wannabe said:


> Or better yet, stay in a play with your Kindle.


I would but unfortunatly, I have lots to do around the house to organize and clean up thats why I took the day off. I played all day yesterday and hoping I get done with it all today to play the rest of the weekend. I have to hid my knidle because it keeps calling to me  

theresam


----------



## Anne

chynared21 said:


> *Anne Anne Anne...what are we going to do with you I know our fluctuating weather can't be helping matters. You must be in some serious pain...my girlfriend gets sinus infections when the weather changes back and forth. Hope you feel better soon!*


Thanks I hope I feel better soon. I sometimes think I have a cold and it ends up being worst. I should feel better by Monday when I got back to work.The weather here has been so bad here. Very Cold then it warms up then very cold again. I have a strong antibiotic I hope it will start working soon.


----------



## chynared21

Anne said:


> Thanks I hope I feel better soon. I sometimes think I have a cold and it ends up being worst. I should feel better by Monday when I got back to work.The weather here has been so bad here. Very Cold then it warms up then very cold again. I have a strong antibiotic I hope it will start working soon.


*It's the weather that has been giving me all those headaches. Do you remember a few weeks ago when we had that Spring-like weather and then it dropped to freezing temps? All of us in the PTA office had massive headaches for a week!

Hopefully you'll feel better once the antibiotics gets into your system *


----------



## Anne

chynared21 said:


> *It's the weather that has been giving me all those headaches. Do you remember a few weeks ago when we had that Spring-like weather and then it dropped to freezing temps? All of us in the PTA office had massive headaches for a week!
> 
> Hopefully you'll feel better once the antibiotics gets into your system *


I feel a little bit better. I hope I feel a lot better tomorrow after I take the next dose. I am taking Azithromycin I took two pills together today and then I take 1 pill a day for the next 4 days. Tomorrow is my B'day I hope I feel better.


----------



## ScrappingForever

Thirty-one degrees with a high of 43 today in Annapolis. Not planning on going out today, but it does look bright and sunny out.

Time to get my booty off this couch and get working out. Not feeling like it this morning, but I'll get it done anyway.

Anne, that Azithromycin should clear that muck out of your system lickety-split! Glad to hear you're feeling a bit better.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

51 this morning on the Treasure Coast.  Maybe going up to 70 or so.  Nice and sunny out and I don't see much wind.

It's the first Saturday of the month, which means taking the grandkids to the Home Depot Kids Workshop.  I don't know what the project is this month, but we've made some nice things in the past.  

Then since it's Saturday, my schedule calls for garage clearing.  My son-in-law is coming over to help me get things down from the top shelves so I don't drop any more boxes on my head.


----------



## drenee

22, and only getting just above freezing today.  I actually turned off my computer yesterday and did a thorough cleaning of my apartment.  Looks much better this morning.  
Happy Saturday All


----------



## Jeff

Good morning from deep in the heart of Texas where the temperature is 68 on the way to 80 again.


----------



## Anne

Good Morning it 33 here in Queens, New York today.


----------



## Anne

ScrappingForever said:


> Thirty-one degrees with a high of 43 today in Annapolis. Not planning on going out today, but it does look bright and sunny out.
> 
> Time to get my booty off this couch and get working out. Not feeling like it this morning, but I'll get it done anyway.
> 
> Anne, that Azithromycin should clear that muck out of your system lickety-split! Glad to hear you're feeling a bit better.


Thanks I am feeling a little bit better. It good to know that the Azitromycin will clear the muck out of my system. I getting ready to take my dose for today. I hate being sick.


----------



## Leslie

Morning all,

24 degrees and lots of sun here in southern Maine this morning. Today we de-Christmas the house, which means I get to put all the Christmas dishes away and work on undecorating the tree. Then in the afternoon I am going to start writing my long overdue condom report. I'll give a link to that when it is done. It will be posted on a blog that I belong to.

L


----------



## Linda Cannon-Mott

Good morning,
It is 56 and cloudy here in Alabama, we are supposed to have rain and thunderstorms today and tonight. I have to buy groceries and run errands .

Linda


----------



## ScrappingForever

gertiekindle said:


> Then since it's Saturday, my schedule calls for garage clearing. My son-in-law is coming over to help me get things down from the top shelves so I don't drop any more boxes on my head.


Noooo, Gertie! Don't drop anything on your head! We need you whole and healthy to post the Outlander questions on Monday!


----------



## jah

Good Morning Everyone, It a cold 28 here in Albany NY. 
I hope everyone having a great Weekend.  
Take care everyone.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

ScrappingForever said:


> Noooo, Gertie! Don't drop anything on your head! We need you whole and healthy to post the Outlander questions on Monday!


Don't worry. I've left instructions in my living will that the family is to post the questions before pulling the plug.


----------



## Ann in Arlington

36 and clear here in Northern Virginia.  Bright and sunny.

I have no idea what I'm doing today. . . .though I expect I'll be watching the football later this afternoon and evening.

Ann


----------



## Gables Girl

It is 77 already here in Miami.  If I can stay off KindleBoards I have nothing to do today but read my Kindle and try to get the "you do not have enough Kindle memory available" message to go away. Too many free books lately.


----------



## ScrappingForever

gertiekindle said:


> Don't worry. I've left instructions in my living will that the family is to post the questions before pulling the plug.


Whew! That's a relief to know! 

Too funny, Gertie!


----------



## chynared21

Anne said:


> I feel a little bit better. I hope I feel a lot better tomorrow after I take the next dose. I am taking Azithromycin I took two pills together today and then I take 1 pill a day for the next 4 days. Tomorrow is my B'day I hope I feel better.


*Happy birthday Anne!!! 

Hope you're feeling better so you can celebrate ))*


----------



## Anne

chynared21 said:


> *Happy birthday Anne!!!
> 
> Hope you're feeling better so you can celebrate ))*


Thank you. I am feeling much better today. I may be able to eat something speical for dinner. I will have to wait to next weekend to celebrate when I am not taking antibiotics.


----------



## Linda Cannon-Mott

Happy, happy birthday Anne!!  

Linda


----------



## PraiseGod13

HAPPY BIRTHDAY ANNE!!!!!!!  Celebrate when you feel better so you can totally enjoy it!  We're happy to hear that you're on the mend!!


----------



## Anne

Linda Cannon-Mott said:


> Happy, happy birthday Anne!!
> 
> Linda


Thank you Linda


----------



## Anne

PraiseGod13 said:


> HAPPY BIRTHDAY ANNE!!!!!!! Celebrate when you feel better so you can totally enjoy it! We're happy to hear that you're on the mend!!


Thank you I am happy I am feeling better too. I looking forward to being able to celebrate my Birthday when I am better.


----------



## drenee

gertiekindle said:


> Don't worry. I've left instructions in my living will that the family is to post the questions before pulling the plug.


You gotta love a forward thinker.


----------



## chynared21

Anne said:


> Thank you. I am feeling much better today. I may be able to eat something speical for dinner. I will have to wait to next weekend to celebrate when I am not taking antibiotics.


*LOL, that's probably a good idea  And...the weather cleared up for you too, it's beautiful out!*


----------



## Anne

chynared21 said:


> *LOL, that's probably a good idea  And...the weather cleared up for you too, it's beautiful out!*


The weather is nicer. I just hope we do not get more snow for a while.


----------



## bkworm8it

Good morning, No more snow and it's actually kinda sunny out. One dog has been bathed and I have finished up the front room. So now breakfast and kindle day.  or maybe crosstitch been hankering to get an autumn bell pull done for mom.


theresa


----------



## drenee

bkworm8it said:


> Good morning, No more snow and it's actually kinda sunny out. One dog has been bathed and I have finished up the front room. So now breakfast and kindle day. or maybe crosstitch been hankering to get an autumn bell pull done for mom.
> 
> theresa


A fellow cross stitcher. Yay! I have been sadly neglecting my cross stitch for my Kindle and this board. Need to get back to it.


----------



## Lady Blue

drenee said:


> A fellow cross stitcher. Yay! I have been sadly neglecting my cross stitch for my Kindle and this board. Need to get back to it.


I cross stitch as well as do plastic canvas...tho I am afraid with Miss Kindle here soon (today), I will not be doing a lot of crafts! Oh...a craft book for the Kindle!


----------



## drenee

Lady Blue said:


> I cross stitch as well as do plastic canvas...tho I am afraid with Miss Kindle here soon (today), I will not be doing a lot of crafts! Oh...a craft book for the Kindle!


You seem so calm for delivery today. LOL. I was a basket case. 
I am currently working on three large cross stitch projects that will probably take me a while to finish. I'm hoping by mid summer anyway. 
Keep us posted about delivery.
debbie


----------



## bkworm8it

drenee said:


> A fellow cross stitcher. Yay! I have been sadly neglecting my cross stitch for my Kindle and this board. Need to get back to it.


I had been neglecting mine as well but my mom keeps bugging me. As for my own projects well it will be a while before I get back to them. I had planned on doing Lavender & Lace's Seasons for my hall wall but mom found some she wanted done and then my kindle came and I haven't done much of anything since.

I have read that some here read and knit but I have yet to figure out how to cross stitch and read since I have to keep looking at my pattern!!

theresam


----------



## drenee

I have the L&L Seasons as well in my cache to work on.  I am so bad at starting things for other people as well and seem to keep putting projects for myself aside.  I am currently working on a piece called A Prince is Born for my youngest grandson.  It should go a bit faster this time since I did it for his older brother.  I'm also working on a piece called To Laugh Often.  32 count material, one over one.  Argg.  It is going to take me a while since I have to work under strong light and with a strong magnifying glass.  That one is for my younger son.  I am also working on a Told In The Garden piece called Mothers Tree.  I had to do a lot of research, but I managed to go back to the 1700s on my mother's side.  i'm doing this for my daughter.  
Happy stitching and happy reading.
debbie


----------



## ScrappingForever

I love to cross-stitch, too, and like you, find it hard to find time to do it, between digital scrapbooking, kindling and life in general. I've been working on a present for my in-laws for 3 years now. Sigh...it's an image of African elephant hovering over an African woman holding a baby. It's will be a wonderful piece when I get it done.

I have also discovered a European designer named Martina Weber (Chatelaine designs). She makes the most AMAZING mandala designs. I'm currently working on one called Taj Mahal Garden Mandala. You can see her designs here: http://europeanxs.com/mandalas2.html


----------



## Vegas_Asian

I was awakened unusually early this morning, as mom called me from the next room so she could wake me up to feed and let out the lab, who was still KO'd in her corner of my room (she moved into my room two months ago). (the phone woke the dog up). Went out side...colder and cloudy today. The cloudli-ness makes me sleepy. Today's goal....start scholarship essay


----------



## drenee

ScrappingForever said:


> I love to cross-stitch, too, and like you, find it hard to find time to do it, between digital scrapbooking, kindling and life in general. I've been working on a present for my in-laws for 3 years now. Sigh...it's an image of African elephant hovering over an African woman holding a baby. It's will be a wonderful piece when I get it done.
> 
> I have also discovered a European designer named Martina Weber (Chatelaine designs). She makes the most AMAZING mandala designs. I'm currently working on one called Taj Mahal Garden Mandala. You can see her designs here: http://europeanxs.com/mandalas2.html


I love her work as well. I belong to another chat group about cross stitch and one of the women on there has been working on one of those. It's beautiful. I have two Mystic Stitch patterns I want to start, but have been holding myself off. My son asked me what I wanted for Christmas. I told him time. LOL. It's what I need. Needless to say, he didn't get it for me.


----------



## bkworm8it

ScrappingForever said:


> I have also discovered a European designer named Martina Weber (Chatelaine designs). She makes the most AMAZING mandala designs. I'm currently working on one called Taj Mahal Garden Mandala. You can see her designs here: http://europeanxs.com/mandalas2.html


I knew this board would cause me trouble lol. Second to books, cross stitching is my worst bad habit! Now you show me this website!!!    man and it looks like it's silk. I've been wanting to do some silk projects. Mom had asked me to knit some stuff for her, I told her she better start learning herself or ask my sister because the bell pulls are keeping me busy! I have several over the years that I have finished but not as many as I have started LOL. At least I finish my books and knitting (well most of my knitting).

Debbie I feel your pain about 32 count linen, I find cross stitch is getting harder and harder on my eyes 

theresam


----------



## Lady Blue

drenee said:


> You seem so calm for delivery today. LOL. I was a basket case.
> I am currently working on three large cross stitch projects that will probably take me a while to finish. I'm hoping by mid summer anyway.
> Keep us posted about delivery.
> debbie


Oh no, Drenee, I was far from calm! I was exhausted from yesterday and all I went thru thinking it would be here then. Today I kept saying, It's not coming till Monday, I just know it. Well, I am happy to announce that at about 5pm this evening, "JT" arrived. Now the background to her name.

I had been referring to her as Miss Kindle, thinking I may or may not keep that name once I got my hands on her. Well, after two excruciating days of waiting (a lot like birthing a baby, come to think of it), the FedEx truck pulled into our driveway and I met him at his door. I get into the house, take Kindle out of the box, turn the switch to on....and start BAWLING like a spoiled 4 year old! I could not believe my reaction. Luckily I was home alone at the time. I am talking tears running down my face, it was almost ridiculous.

So, "JT" is short for Joyful Tears. It came to me out of no where and just seems to fit perfectly. I have two full books, the Alfred Hitchcock magazine, Ellery Queen Mystery magazine and several sample chapters to keep me busy for the next week or so. And now the bad part..my husband has no clue how broke he will become from all the books I will be buying! Good thing he loves me! Gotta go..I am just starting Chapter 9 of T is for Trespass by Sue Grafton.


----------



## jah

Good Morning Everyone, it a cold start here in Albany NY, it 14 but feels 3. I hope everyone has a great day.


----------



## tessa

25 and the sun is shinning on Long Island


----------



## Leslie

Morning all,

11 degrees and the sun is shining here in Portland, ME!

L


----------



## drenee

20 in northern WV.  High of 49 expected.  

LadyBlue, I'm so very happy for you.  I was following the other thread yesterday evening when your JT got there.  Hope you enjoy as much as the rest of us.

theresam, I too have been wanting to do a project in silks.  I have never attempted one before, nor have I even seen the silks in person.  I have 3 small shops, each about 50 to 90 miles from me, that I frequent.  They do not stock silk and I've been hesitant to purchase it online till I know if I'm really going to like working with it.  

Happy Sunday everyone,
debbie


----------



## Anne

Good Morning it 25 here in Queens, New York today. It is going up to the 40's today.


----------



## ScrappingForever

It's 30 degrees here in Maryland today, with an expected high of 45. They are calling for rain, but it looks pretty out there now. I guess I need to go to the grocery store today, so it would be nice if it didn't rain. 

Theresa, I know what you mean about the eyes and cross-stitching. I love stitching on linen, but I think I'm going to have to break down in the not too distant future and get some reading classes for stitching. Sigh....


----------



## Jeff

Good morning from deep in the heart of Texas.

The 80 degree weather looks like it's over for a while; 38 degrees right now in McGregor.


----------



## Ann in Arlington

Good Morning from Arlington Virginia.  a bit overcast here today, temp about 34.  Might be gonna rain.  Might not.

Ann


----------



## Gables Girl

Good Morning it is 75 here in South Florida.  We are expecting a cold front and rain on Wednesday, other then that the usual sunny and warm.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Gables Girl said:


> Good Morning it is 75 here in South Florida. We are expecting a cold front and rain on Wednesday, other then that the usual sunny and warm.


I'm looking forward to that cold front. My daughter got me Godiva hot chocolate and I've been waiting for a really cold day to make it. I won't be so happy when I leave the house on Thursday morning and the temp is in the 30's, but I'll enjoy the hot chocolate when I get back.

64 this morning when I finally rolled out of bed at 8:30. It's sunny, but I haven't been outside yet.

Must catch up on stuff today. School starts back tomorrow and I'd better be ready.


----------



## Gables Girl

gertiekindle said:


> I'm looking forward to that cold front. My daughter got me Godiva hot chocolate and I've been waiting for a really cold day to make it. I won't be so happy when I leave the house on Thursday morning and the temp is in the 30's, but I'll enjoy the hot chocolate when I get back.
> 
> 64 this morning when I finally rolled out of bed at 8:30. It's sunny, but I haven't been outside yet.
> 
> Must catch up on stuff today. School starts back tomorrow and I'd better be ready.


A cold front here is mid 50's and highs in the lower 70's. Fortunately my office at work is colder then I can stand because of its proximity to the servers and so I can drink hot chocolate there. The good news is that strawberry season is starting here.


----------



## ScrappingForever

Gables Girl said:


> The good news is that strawberry season is starting here.


Oh good! I hope that means we get strawberries back in the stores here soon! We've been missing them!


----------



## Linda Cannon-Mott

Good morning from Alabama, 51 and raining this morning.

Hope everyone has a good day,
Linda


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Gables Girl said:


> A cold front here is mid 50's and highs in the lower 70's. Fortunately my office at work is colder then I can stand because of its proximity to the servers and so I can drink hot chocolate there. The good news is that strawberry season is starting here.


Our newspaper said 30's Thursday morning, but after reading your post I decided to check the Weather Channel. You're right. It's only going down to 53, even up here. I should know better than to trust anything our newspaper says. They are usually wrong. They posted the wrong days for Holiday trash pickup, too.


----------



## Gables Girl

ScrappingForever said:


> Oh good! I hope that means we get strawberries back in the stores here soon! We've been missing them!


Give them a few weeks, I just saw the first of them down here this week. By February the season will be in full swing. THe Strawberry Festival is the end of February and that is high season.


----------



## Gables Girl

gertiekindle said:


> Our newspaper said 30's Thursday morning, but after reading your post I decided to check the Weather Channel. You're right. It's only going down to 53, even up here. I should know better than to trust anything our newspaper says. They are usually wrong. They posted the wrong days for Holiday trash pickup, too.


I gave up on the papers for weather a long time ago down here, the TV gets right only half the time. I wake up and look out the window and check my thermometer.


----------



## bkworm8it

gloomy, cold here. I'm hopping it burns off soon. 

oooohh Strawberry Season! One of the things I miss most not living in CA anymore - Strawberries!! But the Rainier Cherry's in Seattle help make up for it!

Debbie, I saw someone at a sew expo working with silk. His finished products all looked like water colors it was so beautiful but I had a hard time finding any silk cross stitch here or on-line. Then I found a shop in Tacoma, but the guy was soo mean I never went back. I hear his not very nice to the majority of his customers.

Jan how about trying on of those lights with the magnifying mirror? I keep thinking about getting one but well, wanted the kindle more LOL.


Did someone say Gadiva?  What time? I'll be there LOL. I really miss Gadiva, got told no more diary for me. Yip I'm actually allergic to diary not lactose   just my luck. 


Theresam


----------



## chynared21

*Beautiful in my little part of NYC *


----------



## Leslie

Morning all,

25 degrees and dark. It's back to work today...sigh.

75 degrees in Jamaica.

L


----------



## katiekat1066

Good Morning!  It's a very warm 50 already here in western VA, I'm hoping that the rain holds off, though.  The sun is just peeking up, looks like it's going to be an interesting sunrise in a few minutes.  I'm also dreading going to work, I got up on the wrong side of the bed today, and I don't feel like doing the stupid stuff that's waiting on my desk for me.  Seems a shame to use one of my precious new sick days, though.  Sigh.  Hope everybody else's Monday looks better!

Katiekat


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Good Morning!

The sun is coming up here in No Virginia, it's not looking so gloomy.  All of the holiday stuff is FINALLY over (our New Year's family dinner was postponed to yesterday) and I finished knee therapy on Friday!  Now I can get into a routine again!

Sorry for everyone who has to commute to work!

Betsy


----------



## Jeff

Good morning everyone. The high temperature in the heart of Texas today will be 40 degrees. The low will also be 40 degrees. Boring.


----------



## jah

Good Morning Everyone, it was cold 31 feel 23 here in Albany NY.
Have a great day everyone.


----------



## Ann in Arlington

38 and overcast- ish in NoVa. . .wait, looks like sun is trying to come out.

For Katiekat:










Ann


----------



## drenee

Morning All, 
32 currently in nortern WV, with a high of 34 to look forward to.  I'll add my sympathies for those of you who have to head back out into the working world.  I love my job on days like this.  
deb


----------



## Anne

Goodmorning it is 42 here in Queens, New York today. It is back to work for me. The only good thing is that I do not have to be into work until 2pm.


----------



## Dori

Mid 20's here in SW Indiana today.  I am taking the dog to groomer then run errands so think I go put on thermals.  As these boards get more and more active I cannot read all the posts.  More descriptive topice would be helpful.  Wow could mean most anything, for example. Many other recent topics with subject lines that tell me nothing about the topic.


----------



## ScrappingForever

39 with a high of 46 here in Maryland today. It's looking pretty gloomy here, too. But no mess in the forecast until tomorrow.

Got my workout in already, and the boys are out the door and off to school. Ahhhh...peace and quiet!


----------



## Sofie

Good morning everyone! It's 30 degrees here in South Central Illinois with a high of 35 expected. A lovely winter mix is expected for later tonight. I'm glad that I don't have to work until Wenesday and my office is only 3 minutes away.


----------



## Mike D. aka jmiked

As Jeff said... 40F low and 40F high today in Austin. And damp with a light breeze.

I'll have to put off my planned geocaching run yet another day.   

Mike


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Ann, love the cartoon!

Betsy


----------



## drenee

Good morning, 
26 and under a winter weather advisory.  Ice and snow expected.  
I'm up too early, can't sleep, don't know why.  
Happy Tuesday, 
deb


----------



## Leslie

Hi all,

25 degrees and still dark out there. It's my car pool morning so I am out the door early, which means I should stop putzing around here! LOL.

The long awaited condom reported is finished and posted here. Just to warn you in advance, this is probably rated PG-13.

L


----------



## katiekat1066

Good Morning!  Cold and rainy here in western VA, I guess I shouldn't complain, it isn't SNOW.  Thanks for all the commiseration yesterday, I loved the cartoon!  My day ended up relatively quiet after such a grumpy start, now if today will just be as quiet, I'll be a thankful person.  

Katiekat


----------



## Jeff

Good rainy morning from the heart of Texas where it’s 40 degrees on the way to 60.


----------



## jah

Good Morning Everyone, It a cold 9 dregee here in Albany NY. Hope everyone has a great day, Stay warm everyone.


----------



## ScrappingForever

32 in Maryland right now with a high of 34, and I have a horrible headache. Gotta get ready to head to school for volunteering in the computer lab. Ugh. I think it's naptime....


----------



## chynared21

*Morning in NYC...it's going up to 36 today but it's overcast and weird feeling out ...like something out of a Stephen King book *


----------



## Anne

Good Morning It is 34 here in Queens, New York today. We are excepting snow and Ice today.


----------



## Anne

ScrappingForever said:


> 32 in Maryland right now with a high of 34, and I have a horrible headache. Gotta get ready to head to school for volunteering in the computer lab. Ugh. I think it's naptime....


I sorry about your headache. I hope you feel better soon.


----------



## Ann in Arlington

Good Morning!  Northern Virginia is cold and wet.  Temp right now is hovering around freezing. . .which way it ultimately goes will tell if it stays cold and wet or gets colder and icy.  What fun!

Going to call today to schedule my 'tax season starts soon' highlights and haircut for sometime this week.  I'm considering the grocery store too.  Pro:  won't be many people there because they'll be afraid to drive.  Con:  they all went yesterday because of the forecast and there won't be any food left.  

Ann


----------



## Sofie

Good Morning, 
It's 27 degrees in West Central Illinois. Schools are closed today and businesses are opening late. We have freezing rain and ice. A lot of accidents all around.


----------



## rla1996

Good Morning.  It's curently 37 here in my part of AZ (its also 7:21 AM).  High today is supposed to be 56, I think.  Skys are clear and sun should be bright and shiny when it finishes comoing up.  

Rla1996


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Just catching up.  It was 59 this morning on the treasure coast.  Usual morning routine, and then, compliments of my daughter, I got a manicure.  I haven't had a manicure in five years.  Such luxury; hand massage, oil, warm mittens and my nails look so nice.


----------



## chynared21

gertiekindle said:


> Just catching up. It was 59 this morning on the treasure coast. Usual morning routine, and then, compliments of my daughter, I got a manicure. I haven't had a manicure in five years. Such luxury; hand massage, oil, warm mittens and my nails look so nice.


*Sounds wonderful Gertie! Have you ever tried paraffin?*


----------



## Gertie Kindle

chynared21 said:


> *Sounds wonderful Gertie! Have you ever tried paraffin?*


You mean soaking my hands in a warm paraffin bath? No, haven't tried it, but it sounds very nice and must really soften the hands.


----------



## Leslie

Morning all,

22 degrees and snowing here in southern Maine this morning...

L


----------



## katiekat1066

Good Morning, rainy,windy and cold here in the Blue Ridge Mountains.  I know I shouldn't complain, but this low pressure system is giving me a major headache.  Whine whine whine.  This has not been my week.   I'm so tempted to call in sick and crawl back into bed.  

Katiekat


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Ahhh, Katiekat, hope you feel better soon!!

Rain, rain, rain.  Yuck.  Well, better than snow.  We're going to cocoon it here and I'll get some quilting done.  We went to see Milk yesterday, powerful film, great acting, great integration of archival footage.

Betsy


----------



## Gables Girl

Good Morning it is 71  here in Miami with a high of around 80.  There is supposed to be cold front come through tonight and only get to the mid 70's tomorrow.   Almost all day meetings today. Ugh!


----------



## drenee

39 and rainy in northern WV.  Katiekat, hope you feel better.  
Happy Wednesday Everyone,
deb


----------



## Leslie

Betsy the Quilter said:


> Ahhh, Katiekat, hope you feel better soon!!
> 
> Rain, rain, rain. Yuck. Well, better than snow. We're going to cocoon it here and I'll get some quilting done. We went to see Milk yesterday, powerful film, great acting, great integration of archival footage.
> 
> Betsy


I thought Milk was great. I've been thinking about going to see it again.

L


----------



## SongbirdVB

It's 8 whole degrees here (-7 with the windchill), and snowing.  I'm grumpy.  BAH.


----------



## Linda Cannon-Mott

48 and you guessed it...raining in Alabama. 6 days in a row of rain. I'm getting grouchy.  

Katiekat feel better soon!

Linda


----------



## Ann in Arlington

Is it pleasant _anyplace_??

I was going to go shopping (groceries, clothes) today, but won't really run out of anything until tomorrow  so I think I'll put it off. Much rather make a fire and curl up with a few dozen e-books.

Ann


----------



## Jeff

Good morning everyone. It’s 38 in the heart of Texas with an expected high of 67. The sun is shining, the birds are singing. Ya’ll, Yankees come see us, ya hear?


----------



## Anne

Good Morning it's 35 here in Queen, New York today and raining.


----------



## Sofie

Good Morning Everyone! It's 35 here in West Central Illinois. Partly cloudy skies with a thin sheet of ice covering everything along with a dusting of snow. Pretty, but treacherous if you're not careful. I have to go to work today. I work 2 days a week part-time.


----------



## Leslie

Ann Von Hagel said:


> Is it pleasant _anyplace_??
> 
> I was going to go shopping (groceries, clothes) today, but won't really run out of anything until tomorrow  so I think I'll put it off. Much rather make a fire and curl up with a few dozen e-books.
> 
> Ann


Hey Ann, congratulations on 1000 posts! Way to go!

L


----------



## jah

Good Morning Everyone, it 30 with freezing rain here in Albany NY.
Hope everyone has a great day, stay warm and dry.
Jodi


----------



## Ann in Arlington

Leslie said:


> Hey Ann, congratulations on 1000 posts! Way to go!
> 
> L


OH! Gee. I didn't even notice.

Yay me. 

Ann


----------



## Gables Girl

Ann Von Hagel said:


> Is it pleasant _anyplace_??
> 
> I was going to go shopping (groceries, clothes) today, but won't really run out of anything until tomorrow  so I think I'll put it off. Much rather make a fire and curl up with a few dozen e-books.
> 
> Ann


Sunny and a beautiful 77 here in Miami!


----------



## Gertie Kindle

68 on the treasure coast this morning at 6:30.  I don't know what it is now, but I think my A/C is about to come on.  It was kind of drizzly and overcast this morning, but it has brightened up considerably.  Cold front coming through, but it's only supposed to go down to 53.  

This morning was full with a visit to the neurologist and then to the $ store right down the street.  Guess which visit I enjoyed more.  I did demo Little Gertie to the neuro and she's thinking about getting it for her daughter for her birthday.


----------



## chynared21

gertiekindle said:


> You mean soaking my hands in a warm paraffin bath? No, haven't tried it, but it sounds very nice and must really soften the hands.


*Yes. When I worked at a Physical Therapy office, I used to dip my hands everyday at lunchtime. Soft hands, moisturized cuticles and it's great for those who have pains in their hands too. They do sell home versions as well.*


----------



## Leslie

Morning all,

22 degrees here in southern Maine. Yesterday we had a "wintry mix" all day. I came home early. Today is supposed to be clear.

L


----------



## katiekat1066

Good morning!  No whining this morning, the low pressure system has mostly moved by us and I'm feeling much better, no more headaches for now!  We're supposed to have a wintery mix this morning, but I think we'll need a lot more clouds for that to happen.  Right now there are just enough showing through my window to promise a pretty sunrise in a few minutes.  I'll be glad for the promised sunny day tomorrow, though!  Thanks for all the well wishes, I'm hoping that my week is looking up!

Katiekat


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Good morning!

Working on a quilt here in Northern Virginia, waiting for my husband to get up.  Sunshine!

Betsy


----------



## Jeff

Good morning from deep in the heart of Texas where the temperature is currently 41 and will be 70 degrees.


----------



## Gables Girl

Good Morning from Miami home of the 2009 BCS Championship game! Go Gators!  It is currently 60 with a high of 75 predicted for today.


----------



## jah

Good Morning Everyone, It a cloudy and cold 25 here in Albany NY.
Hope everyone has a great day.


----------



## Anne

Good Morning It is 35 here today in Queens, New York.


----------



## Linda Cannon-Mott

Good morning from Alabama. 
Katiekat glad you are feeling better today. 36 and sunshine this morning.

*Go Gators!! * Have to pull for the SEC team for National Championship.

Hope everyone has a good day,
Linda


----------



## ScrappingForever

A chilly but sunny morning here in the Annapolis area. So glad that grey skies are gone, at least for a few days. Just about time to head to school to volunteer in the computer lab. TTYL!


----------



## Ann in Arlington

Betsy the Quilter said:


> Good morning!
> 
> Working on a quilt here in Northern Virginia, waiting for my husband to get up. Sunshine!
> 
> Betsy


And cold. . .33 right now. But supposed to go up to mid 40's. . .with the sun, it probably will.

Ann


----------



## KentIsEvil

Well Snowing here in Vernon Valley NJ - last I checked it was 31deg icy all over ;-) 

well time to make the doughnuts! and maybe a bit of Buck Rodgers: Armageddon later


----------



## Gertie Kindle

52 this morning on the treasure coast when I left this morning at 7:15, and I had to wear a coat.  When I left again an hour later, I took off the coat and put on a light jacket.  I returned two hours later and didn't need the jacket.  

The plan today is finish putting away my Christmas decorations, hang out here, and read, read, read.  Oh, yeah, maybe I'll do a load of laundry and clean a room.  

Such excitement.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

We just had a blast of snow here in Northern VA, but the sun is out now.

Betsy


----------



## Ann in Arlington

Betsy the Quilter said:


> We just had a blast of snow here in Northern VA, but the sun is out now.
> 
> Betsy


Really?? I musta missed it. 

Ann


----------



## drenee

Good morning.  21 cold degrees in northern WV.  Seems cold is going to be here for a while..and we're under a winter storm warning.  I want to cash in some coins for a GC, and pick up a few other things at the store.  
Happy Friday everyone
debbie


----------



## Leslie

Morning all,

A cold front came through and the temp is down to 8 degrees in frosty southern Maine. Brrr....

I have work today and then we take the new kitty to the vet at 3 pm. TGIF!

L


----------



## katiekat1066

Happy Friday!  TGIF - I'm ready to spend Saturday in bed after this week.  Cold but mostly clear today in western VA - it's so wonderful to see the sun again, even if it is for just today.  

Katiekat


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Ann Von Hagel said:


> Really?? I musta missed it.
> 
> Ann


Midmorning for about 10 minutes--my friend who works in Arlington said they had it there just before we did!

Betsy


----------



## Jeff

Morning all. 65 going to be 78 in the heart of Texas.


----------



## Gables Girl

Morning only 59 here in Miami.  TGIF!


----------



## jah

Good Morning Everyone, it a sunny 10 but feel like -5 here in Albany NY. Hope everyone has a great day today.


----------



## ScrappingForever

It's a chilly 25 here in MD but sunny. TGIF! Gotta get the kids out the door and then workout. I skipped it yesterday. Bad Jan!


----------



## Anne

Good Morning it is 26 here in Queens, New York today.


----------



## chynared21

Anne said:


> Good Morning it is 26 here in Queens, New York today.


*At least it's not as windy as yesterday but that could change ;-p

Hope you're feeling better now *


----------



## Linda Cannon-Mott

Good morning, 38 here in Bama this morning with sunshine. TGIF!!

After reading and music, SEC football is my next favorite pastime. So how bout them *Gators!!* SEC National Champs 3 years in a row. WOO HOO!!
Linda


----------



## Anne

chynared21 said:


> *At least it's not as windy as yesterday but that could change ;-p
> 
> Hope you're feeling better now *


I feeling better but I am still not feeling back to normal. In fact I do not feel well today.But I donot think it from my sinus infection. I just feel yucky. I wish I could stay home today.


----------



## Sailor

Good Morning, Kindleboards...

I hope this day finds you well and ready for the weekend.

Gonna grab some grub and off to the gym here in chilly PRKalifornia.

Have a great Friday everyone,

-sailor


----------



## Leslie

Good morning all,

It is a whopping 0 degrees here in southern Maine this morning. Very cold but lots of sun is the bonus. Good for the SAD.

L


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Leslie said:


> Good morning all,
> 
> It is a whopping 0 degrees here in southern Maine this morning. Very cold but lots of sun is the bonus. Good for the SAD.
> 
> L


And I'm complaining at 57. It's Saturday, and that's my day for working in the garage. I'm sure it's going to feel much colder in there.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Good Morning!

Trying to catch up to Leslie again, so of course I MUST post in the good morning thread, LOL!  Having friends over and I just realized that I never got a present for Cathy, LOL!  Have to run out and buy some specialty tea!  Maybe I'll find some for me, too!  I don't know what the temp is here in Northern VA, but it must be below freezing because my container pond is frozen.

Betsy


----------



## jah

Good Morning Everyone, It a very cold but sunny 4 here in NYS today. Hope everyone has a great day and  Stay warm.

Jodi


----------



## Jeff

Good morning KindleBoards. 

40 degrees in McGregor, Texas this morning; a nice change from the 80 degrees yesterday and a too warm night. 

New clues tomorrow in the autographed DTB giveaway. 

Teresa got her copy yesterday; Sailor’s hasn’t been delivered and I’m waiting for a UPS delivery so that I can send Katie’s.


----------



## Gables Girl

Good Morning it is 69 and sunny here in Miami.  Headed to my yoga class.


----------



## Anne

Good Morning It is 28 here in Queens, New York today.


----------



## Leslie

I was just looking out our big windows to the backyard and what do I see, high up in the branches of a tree? A bald eagle! So very cool. I wasn't sure it was an eagle at first. He was facing me with his broad white chest but the way he kept turning his head from side to side looked very eagle-ish. Then he turned around and flew away and it was very clearly an eagle.

This seems like it should be a good luck omen or something...an eagle in your backyard?

We also have wild turkeys, too, but they haven't been around for a few days.

L


----------



## Ann in Arlington

Good Morning!

Betsy it's 33 here.    but two hours ago I'm sure it was below freezing.

Today we defrost the old refigerator/freezer. . . When that's done, we defrost the other freezer.  I've never understood people who do this sort of thing in mid summer where there's no place to put stuff to keep it cold.  (Really, I'm just waiting for the old fridge to completely die so we can get rid of it, put the new fridge in it's place and get a new New fridge for the kitchen.   )

later, all!

ann


----------



## paisley

Leslie--a bald eagle? Those are so neat to see! A few years ago, I kept hearing a tap-tap-tap on our sliding glass doors. I eventually went to investigate, and it was a wild turkey. Methinks someone in the neighborhood must've been feeding it. It was tapping with such purpose, and it hung out on my deck for a few hours. 

It's pretty mild here in Maryland: 38. Today is "Science Project and Girl Scout Cookie" day. Basically, I'm dealing with density: the density of liquids, and the density that occurs when you eat too many cookies. LOL


----------



## Kelly G

A late good morning.  Early this am it was 12 or so in SW Kansas.  It's now a rousing 23 degrees and climbing to the high 40's - cooler than yesterday but hopefully not as windy.  Yesterday reminded me why I would like to live somewhere else - today is shaping up to remind we why I stay.

Leslie - a bald eagle is a neat sight in the wild.  I saw one in a tree as I was driving between KC and Wichita last week - quite a sight.


----------



## Linda Cannon-Mott

A late good morning form me too. Hubby & I woke up and it was 10 AM, I have not slept that late since a teenager. I did wake up at 4:30, reached over got my Kindle and Light Wedge and read until 6. I don't know what his excuse is though.  

It is 46 in Alabama and raining.

Linda


----------



## Ann in Arlington

paisley said:


> Girl Scout Cookie" day.


OOOOHHH Girl Scout Cookies. Mmmmmm. ("Are they made with real girl scouts?")

Seriously, I will buy cookies from any Girl Scout (not troop leader or mom) who asks me.

Ann


----------



## Sailor

Good Morning/Afternoon,

We finally have sun here is California after the storm passing - will wonders never cease...

Have a great day everyone,

-sailor *click*


----------



## Leslie

Bird watchers among us:

Here's the bird from this morning. My husband managed to get a picture with his camera (all I had was my iPhone). Is this an eagle? I am not a bird expert. Look how magnificent he is!


----------



## Guest

It looks like an eagle to me but not the bald variety. Or it could be some kind of hawk. I am sure one of the bird watchers will speak up.

My aunt and uncle have a house on Lake of the Ozarks, Mo. For several years, there was an eagle family that lived on the next bluff. Those were definitely bald eagles. They did not look like your bird.


----------



## katiekat1066

That's really cool, Leslie! The closest match I've been able to come up with is that it's possibly a maturing gyrfalcon - they're brown as juveniles and change to a white flecked with brown (like your bird's chest.) Did you happen to see what color its wings and back were? I'm still looking through my books and on-line to check my ID, though.

Here's a picture of a Gyrfalcon that I think looks an awful lot like yours:
http://sdakotabirds.com/species_photos/gyrfalcon_3.htm

Katiekat


----------



## Gables Girl

Leslie said:


> Bird watchers among us:
> 
> Here's the bird from this morning. My husband managed to get a picture with his camera (all I had was my iPhone). Is this an eagle? I am not a bird expert. Look how magnificent he is!


Sort of looks like a Coopers Hawk to me.


----------



## katiekat1066

I looked at the Cooper's Hawk first, but it would be unusual for a Cooper's Hawk to be that far north in the winter, that's what made me look at the Gyrfalcon, their southernmost wintering area includes Maine.  It was really hard to find anything that would be around Maine this time of year, most birds of prey prefer warmer climates, apparently.  It might be a really cold loving Sharp-shinned Hawk, but the tail doesn't look quite right according to the pictures I've found so far.  Still researching, even though I'm in love with my original ID  

Katiekat


----------



## Leslie

Okay, here are two more pictures. I had to zoom in and crop, hopefully you can get some info about color and so on:


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Not an eagle, it's a red tailed hawk, great pics! The belly band (the speckled area across the breast) is distinctive. It's a pretty big hawk. The last pics you posted show the red tail pretty well! Nice pics and nice bird! I'd love to have one in my backyard. They eat small animals--do you have mice?

Here's a link:
http://www.birds.cornell.edu/AllAboutBirds/BirdGuide/Red-tailed_Hawk.html

You're at the northern edge of it's normal range, but we're finding birds farther north than normal throughout the country. We saw a number of birds here in Virginia routinely last year that we would never have seen 10 years ago.

Betsy


----------



## Linda Cannon-Mott

What a beautiful bird! Thanks for the photos Leslie.

Linda


----------



## Leslie

> Not an eagle, it's a red tailed hawk, great pics! The belly band (the speckled area across the breast) is distinctive. It's a pretty big hawk. The last pics you posted show the red tail pretty well! Nice pics and nice bird! I'd love to have one in my backyard. They eat small animals--do you have mice?


In the house or in the yard? We have all sorts of critters, ranging from shrew-size to groundhogs to rabbits! Fortunately, we have enough predators outside that keeps the population inside under control. 

Red tailed hawk, huh? He was so magnificent. My husband said his wingspan was 5 feet.

L


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

They're wonderful, and the wingspans are four+ feet according to my bird books, so your husband was pretty good!  (hard to tell with birds unless they're standing in front of a yardstick, LOL!

Well, this is one more predator.  If he or she has found a good source for food, you might have him/her around awhile!  Keep the cats inside...

Betsy


----------



## katiekat1066

DOH! Do I feel stupid for not knowing a red-tail from the front! I didn't even look into them, I thought I knew their winter range, and was wrong. We have one that shows up from time to time to have a dove or a pigeon from our back yard. I think I figured that if it looked like an eagle to you that it couldn't be such a common hawk. <face palm> Next time I'll ask about back color before making guesses 

Katiekat


----------



## Jeff

Good morning from McGregor, Texas where it's a wintery 31 degrees.

New clue in the Treasure of La Malinche treasure hunt.


Second question in the Gone For a Soldier dead tree book giveaway.​


----------



## katiekat1066

Good morning from the Blue Ridge Mountains!  We've already hit the predicted high of 43 and it is grey and windy - I have a bad feeling about this.  I knew I should have done all my laundry yesterday instead of being a lazy lump.  If only I had an inside staircase to my basement!

Katiekat


----------



## Leslie

Good morning from southern Maine where we have 14 degrees and snow! Looking at the car I'd say we've already had about 4 inches. The report is that it is going to snow all day. We had talked about going to the movies but it looks like we may be staying in.

Thanks for the help with the red tailed hawk id, everyone! I enjoyed posting the pictures and figuring it out.

L


----------



## Anne

Good Morning it is 27 here in Queens, New York today, It snowed  yesterday I wish it would warm up so it would melt.


----------



## ScrappingForever

Love your hawk photos, Leslie! They are majestic birds!

It's kinda grey and windy in Annapolis this morning. High of 42. We got our workout in. Gotta run to the store in a bit to get some goodies for the game this afternoon. Go Steelers!


----------



## Linda Cannon-Mott

Good morning from Alabama, it is 30 and overcast here today.

Hope all my Kindle buddies have a great day!

Linda


----------



## jah

Good Morning Everyone it a cold 18 but feels like 7 with light shown showers here in NYS. I hope everyone has a great day, Stay warm.


----------



## Lynn

Good morning, it is about 60 here in central Florida, supposed to get to the upper 70's today. Cold front coming with some rain tomorrow though.

Lynn L


----------



## katiekat1066

Good Morning!  Hard to think its Monday yet again   Cold but sunny here today, I'm not going to complain.  Just trying to get through this week so that I can go play with my friends this weekend!  

Katiekat


----------



## Leslie

Morning all,

7 degrees and dark this morning in southern Maine. It snowed all day yesterday. I am not sure what is in store for us today.

L


----------



## drenee

Good morning,
23 and remaining cold and snowy in northern WV.  
Happy Monday everyone,
debbie


----------



## Jeff

Good morning KindleBoards. It's 37, deep in the heart of Texas with a high today near 70.

As of Monday, January 12th, Beth A is winning the *Gone For a Soldier History Hunt* book contest and Sailor is winning *The Treasure of La Malinche Treasure Hunt* contest.


----------



## Ann in Arlington

Good Morning from Arlington!  It's 25 and today I officially start work for tax season.  

Talk amongst yourselves. . . .I won't be back 'on board' 'till this evening.

Ann


----------



## Gables Girl

Good Morning, it's 64 here in Miami and another week of work.


----------



## Linda Cannon-Mott

Morning everybody,
Cold in Alabama this morning, 28. Monday again but have a 3 day weekend coming up. 

Linda


----------



## jah

Good Morning Everyone, it a cold 13 here in Albany NY today. I hope everyone has a great day, and stay warm.

Jodi


----------



## ScrappingForever

Cold and 27 here in Maryland. I feel like going back to bed, but instead I'm going to go and work up a good sweat.


----------



## Anne

Good Morning  It is 24 here in Queens, New York today.


----------



## Leslie

Morning all, 

9 degrees here in southern Maine. Brrr!

L


----------



## katiekat1066

Good morning, a lovely 26 here in the Blue Ridge but its supposed to get warmer later on.  I just hope that today's partly cloudy is better than yesterdays grey gloom!  We're going to Williamsburg this weekend and for the last 3 years this has meant snow over the weekend!    I hope that the pattern doesn't keep up this year.  I'm packing lots of warm clothes just in case, though.  Just 3 more days to get through for my lovely long weekend.  

Katiekat


----------



## kim

It's -14 and the *wind chill is -31*. Schools across Minnesota are delayed because we can't have little kids out in that weather (and some buses have trouble running).

I'm almost glad I have a virus and will be in bed all day.

But still... Good Morning everyone


----------



## Gables Girl

Good morning it's 72 here in South Florida. We are supposed to have a cold front with mid 50's for the low starting tomorrow.  Friday can't come soon enough, I have a 3 day weekend.  Yay!


----------



## Jeff

Just above freezing in the heart of Texas.

Morning all.


----------



## jah

Good Morning Everyone, it a cold 24 feels like 13 here in Albany NY.
Hope has a great day, Take care and stay warm.

Jodi


----------



## stevene9

Good morning, its 72 degrees in my bed under the covers (I have internet access in bed of course). I am even thinking about getting up, but it seems way too difficult.

Steve


----------



## Linda Cannon-Mott

Good morning all, it is 30 here in Alabama with a cold front moving in. They are predicting 15 to 22 Thurs. and Fri. Only 2 more days this week then a four day weekend. I have a doctor's appointment in Memphis, TN Friday but I can Kindle as my hubby drives.  

Hope all of you have a good day!
Linda


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Good morning!

Kim, feel better!  Coooold here in No Va, 24 degrees.  I'm soooo tired of this. (Of course, compared to Maine and Hibbing, Minnesota, among others, it's positively balmy here.)  San Diego minus 19 days.  Palm trees, here I come!  Loading up the Kindle for the trip!

Betsy


----------



## ScrappingForever

kim said:


> It's -14 and the *wind chill is -31*. Schools across Minnesota are delayed because we can't have little kids out in that weather (and some buses have trouble running).
> 
> I'm almost glad I have a virus and will be in bed all day.
> 
> But still... Good Morning everyone


ACK! You make our 32 degrees seem downright balmy! I am not going to complain about the weather today! 

Mike is in the kitchen making choco-chip whole grain pancakes and eggs. Life is good. 

Have a great day everyone!


----------



## SongbirdVB

kim said:


> It's -14 and the *wind chill is -31*. Schools across Minnesota are delayed because we can't have little kids out in that weather (and some buses have trouble running).
> 
> I'm almost glad I have a virus and will be in bed all day.
> 
> But still... Good Morning everyone


As Kim has reported, -31 with the windchill (HATE that word). Feel better Kim! Stay under the warm blankies.

Our predicted HIGH is -1. Sheesh.  Christmas is OVER... shouldn't it be Spring now?


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

kim said:


> It's -14 and the *wind chill is -31*. Schools across Minnesota are delayed because we can't have little kids out in that weather (and some buses have trouble running).


My mom, Minnesota born and raised, always swore that no matter what, the schools in Minnesota were open! (At least when she was in school in the 30s.) She would be rolling her eyes right now.

Betsy


----------



## Gables Girl

Betsy the Quilter said:


> My mom, Minnesota born and raised, always swore that no matter what, the schools in Minnesota were open! (At least when she was in school in the 30s.) She would be rolling her eyes right now.
> 
> Betsy


And she walked up hill both ways to school.  At least that was what my parents used to tell me.


----------



## Anne

Good morning it is 34 here in Queens, New York today. I was home sick yesterday and am still home today with a virus. I hope everyone has a great day.


----------



## Anne

kim said:


> It's -14 and the *wind chill is -31*. Schools across Minnesota are delayed because we can't have little kids out in that weather (and some buses have trouble running).
> 
> I'm almost glad I have a virus and will be in bed all day.
> 
> But still... Good Morning everyone


Kim I hope you feel better. I am home the second day with a virus.


----------



## Linda Cannon-Mott

Kim and Anne, feel better soon!  

Linda


----------



## Anne

Linda Cannon-Mott said:


> Kim and Anne, feel better soon!
> 
> Linda


Thanks Linda I cannot believe I am sick again.


----------



## Linda Cannon-Mott

Anne said:


> Thanks Linda I cannot believe I am sick again.


Me either, that's a bummer!


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Gables Girl said:


> And she walked up hill both ways to school.  At least that was what my parents used to tell me.


Barefoot even in winter because they couldn't afford shoes.

Betsy


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Anne said:


> Good morning it is 34 here in Queens, New York today. I was home sick yesterday and am still home today with a virus. I hope everyone has a great day.


Feel better Anne!!!

Betsy


----------



## intinst

Linda Cannon-Mott said:


> Kim and Anne, feel better soon!
> 
> Linda


Ditto on the feel better, you two. It's 31 and clear here in Little Rock. I work second shift, getting off at midnight,(or two AM Or4 AM sometimes) so my morning starts a little later than most people's.


----------



## Anne

Linda Cannon-Mott said:


> Me either, that's a bummer!


It is a bummer this happens to me a lot I get sick with one thing and not long after I am sick again. Usually after that I am not sick for a while. For some reason I am always sick in January


----------



## Anne

Betsy the Quilter said:


> Feel better Anne!!!
> 
> Betsy


Thanks Betsy and intinst I am feeling better today. I need to get into the shower and move around some today. It is back to work tomorrow. I am a nanny and it hard for me to take too many sick days. The good thing is I do not have to be into work tomorrow till 2pm. And if I have to work late I do not have to go into work till 2pm thursday.


----------



## Ann in Arlington

So I missed Good Morning. . . .

Betsy, I'm afraid you'll have to get used to the weather:  it's going to be colder tomorrow. . . .

Gables Girl, we get a 4 day weekend as Inauguration day is also a Federal Holiday in the DC area.  It's going to be crazy around here from Friday until next Wednesday. . . 

Ann


----------



## Leslie

Morning all,

25 degrees and I hear the wind out there. It is supposed to get really really cold the next few days. The frigid air from the midwest is heading towards us here in Maine and the rest of the east coast. Bundle up, everyone!

L


----------



## Wisteria Clematis

Leslie said:


> Morning all,
> 
> 25 degrees and I hear the wind out there. It is supposed to get really really cold the next few days. The frigid air from the midwest is heading towards us here in Maine and the rest of the east coast. Bundle up, everyone!


Two degrees here in upstate NY. The cold blast is on our doorstep and on its way to you, Leslie. Brrrr!


----------



## katiekat1066

We're right in there with you here in western VA - a lovely 23 degrees with wind today. I can hear it wuthering around the house now - I'm NOT looking forward to my cigarette breaks today! Another wonderful day at work - just 2 more days 'til I get to party all weekend with my geeky friends! http://www.marscon.net/

Katiekat


----------



## Ann in Arlington

Ack!  18 as I type at 7:45.  Better take my mittens today!

Good Morning, all!

Ann


----------



## Gables Girl

The cold made it here to South Florida, it's 54 this morning.  Happy Wednesday!


----------



## Jeff

It's 32 in the heart of Texas right now. Should be about 30 degrees warmer when the sun wakes up.

Good morning to you all.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

It may have been 18 for Ann in Arlington, but it's a whopping 21 here just south of Alexandria, VA.  We are MUCH farther south (maybe 7 miles), LOL!

And the wind is blowing--wind chill!  I think we're going to go see Slum Dog Millionaire today.  Surprisingly my husband wants to see it--I didn't think he'd want to see it!

Betsy


----------



## jah

Good Morning Everyone, It a very cold 7 but with the windchill is -12 here Albany NY.  I hope everyone has a great day, and stay warm.


----------



## kim

Good Morning Everyone!

Minnesota is brrrrrr.  It's so cold I have to put a coat on the dog and carry her outside to do her business.


----------



## Anne

Good Morning it is 17 here in Queens,New York today.


----------



## Linda Cannon-Mott

Good morning, 28 in Alabama today and getting colder. They are predicitng 10 to 15 Friday, very cold for here.

Have a good Wednesday!


----------



## kim

Wow, New York sounds colder than usual.  And Alabama is definitely colder than usual.

This is supposed to be the coldest week of the year (at least here in MN).  Everybody stay bundled up and keep toasty warm.  It will get warmer soon!


----------



## Vegas_Asian

Its warm enough to wear shorts again..it started last week.


----------



## Ann in Arlington

Vegas_Asian said:


> Its warm enough to wear shorts again..it started last week.


Now that's just being mean. 

Ann


----------



## Gables Girl

Ann Von Hagel said:


> Now that's just being mean.
> 
> Ann


Always warm enough here too.  Even our cold fronts aren't very cold.


----------



## Vegas_Asian

With it being warm again, my dog's dogpark buddy/buddies maybe at the park today. Then i don't have to chase her around and i get to sit on the bench to kindle. I don't have to worry about her hopping on people (she's 70-75lbs, so jumping is bad) when her buddies are around. She's been itching to go to the park...I can tell from the sad look in her eyes when she walks up to me and puts her head on my lap at 2 o'clock, the usual time I take her out.


----------



## Leslie

The Arctic Express has arrived and it is a whopping -2 degrees here in southern Maine this morning. Brrr!! Bundle up everyone and stay warm. Minnesota friends, how cold is it where you are?

L


----------



## katiekat1066

Good Morning from western VA!  Its slightly above freezing here, but for some reason our high today is supposed to be 26 - this does not bode well.  Thankfully there will be at least SOME sun.  Told one of my Canadian friends to take back their weather, he said "We gave it the car keys and some money and told it not to come back!"    

Katiekat


----------



## LSbookend

Good Morning, but I'm going back to bed. The school I teach at now has a SNOW DAY!!! We were suppose to have finals, but they're now moved. So, snowy greeting from WV.

LSbookend


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Leslie said:


> The Arctic Express has arrived and it is a whopping -2 degrees here in southern Maine this morning. Brrr!! Bundle up everyone and stay warm. Minnesota friends, how cold is it where you are?
> 
> L


Good morning!!! Brrrr, Leslie!

I know that yesterday and right now, there's about a 45 degree difference between Hibbing, where my relatives are and here in northern VA. 25 degrees here. And it's going to be 78 today in San Diego! (San Diego minus 17 days. Palm trees....surfers....sunshine....palm trees....surfers....sunshine...........

We braved the cold yesterday to go to see Slumdog Millionaire. Fantastic movie. I heartily recommend it! A very richly textured and elegantly crafted movie. Soooo compelling. (Warning--some violence including torture). My husband liked it and I never thought he would.

Betsy


----------



## SongbirdVB

Leslie said:


> The Arctic Express has arrived and it is a whopping -2 degrees here in southern Maine this morning. Brrr!! Bundle up everyone and stay warm. Minnesota friends, how cold is it where you are?
> 
> L


Minnesota checking in with -21 degrees. With the windchill it feels like -33. The roads are horrible because of black ice, and salt is not helping due to the sub-zero temps. It's a carnival on ice, but not in a good way. Our receptionist just called to say she's going to be late because her SO was in an accident (he's okay, thank God) and she has to go get him.

Just another day in paradise.


----------



## Gables Girl

Good morning it is a chilly 59 here in Miami.  Headed to work now to earn the money to buy books etc. for my Kindle.


----------



## jah

Good Morning Everyone, it a very cold 3 but feels like -7 here in Albany NY.  Hope everyone stay warm, and have a great day.


----------



## kim

Minnesota has the coldest day in five years    We love breaking records.  We are almost proud of the fact that we are just too stupid to move someplace warmer.

It's -21.  The Windchill is -37.
There are about 200 hundred school districts starting 2 hours late again.  I guess they figure if they wait for the sun to come up and warm things up a couple degrees that the kids can stand outside waiting for the bus a few extra minutes before frostbites set in.  I've heard varying things, but supposedly frostbite can start anywhere from 5 - 12 minutes in this cold.


----------



## Anne

Good Morning it is 18 here today in Queen,New York and snowing. I wish I could stay home but no such luck.


----------



## kim

So far today, the warmest that's been mentioned is 59 and the coldest has been -37 (yes, I get to count the windchill).

That's a 96 degree difference!  I wish I could move


----------



## Sandpiper

Good morning.  COLD!  The weather site I look at on the web says air temperature is -10 and it feels like -9.  Huh?  Doesn't much matter.  COLD!  At least there's no wind chill.  I'd like to stay in today, but I have a hair appointment.  I need it bad.


----------



## Anju 

I certainly hope that all of y'all in that horrible weather north of me   stay safe and warm!  I won't tell you what it is like here in Mexico but I will be thinking of all my virtual friends and hoping things go well today and you can curl up at home and read - on your kindle.


----------



## intinst

It was 22 when I arose this morning, not to cold compared to many places, but pretty chilly for Little Rock, AR. Friday is supposed to colder. Oh Joy!


----------



## Linda Cannon-Mott

Morning all, it is 28 here and wind chill is 15. That is cold for Alabama!

Have a good day!

Linda


----------



## Leslie

Good morning everyone,

My thermometer says it is -19.8 degrees this morning here in frosty, frigid southern Maine. We have a hoar frost on the windows. 

The good news is, it is not my carpool day so I don't have to be out of the house in 45 minutes.  The bad news is, my daughter does. Brrr!!

L


----------



## chocochibi

-19?
Oh my word and I thought we were cold today.. 18 degrees in Arkansas, supposed to get down to 10.


----------



## Linda Cannon-Mott

Good morning, 18 in Alabama this morning with  a wind chill of 6. Cold but not compared to some people, -47 in Fargo, I can't imagine. I have a doctor's appointment in Memphis, TN today so we will be leaving shortly.


----------



## Dori

Good Morning.  It is a nice round 0 degrees F here in Southern Indiana this morning.  I don't have to get out today, but I have decided to go to my YMCA Silver Sneakers Exercise class.  I have gotten out of this habit pretty much during the holidays and need to get back into my routine.  Have a great day all.


----------



## ScottBooks

It's 8 degrees here in Germantown. I'm going to warm up the Explorer and drive to our daughter's bus stop this morning. It's only 300 yards away but the bus was 15 minutes late yesterday...and it was 23 degrees then  . (Kindergartner's have to be accompanied to and from the bus stop here).

I'm off today so will only work 4 hours or so...


----------



## Gables Girl

Good morning it's 59 here in Miami.  I'm headed to the frigid North today for the long weekend, it's -1 there now.  Brrrrrrr!


----------



## Jeff

Good morning from McGregor, Texas where the temperature is 32 degrees.


----------



## dollcrazy

Good Morning from Georgia, where it is currently an unbelievable  7 degrees at 8am. I wish  could go back to bed and pull the covers over my head.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

9 degrees here in Northern Virginia, with a high of 20 predicted. Brrr. It's going to be a cold Inaugural. Glad I'm not going out. Ann--stay warm over there in Arlington!!

Cold day--good day to stay inside and catch up on my Book Klub reading! Dead Until Dark Book Klub starts next week!

It's going to be 75 in San Diego today. I'm trying to pretend I'm there already (San Diego minus 16 days). My relatives in Hibbing, MN are experiencing -36 this morning (correction: with wind chill) so I'm NOT pretending I'm there.

Betsy


----------



## jah

Good Morning Everyone, it a cold -6 here in Albany NY, hope everyone 
has a great day, Stay warm everyone.


----------



## Anne

Good Morning it is 11 here in Queens, New York today. The snow was not bad yesterday. It was the fulffy kind. By the time I went into work yesterday most of it was gone of the sidewalk. And the sun had come out.


----------



## ScrappingForever

All right, you folks in Minnesooohta and Maine make my 10 degrees look balmy again. But it is so not balmy here! BRrrrrr! I drove my younger son to the bus stop and my older son to school (he walks, normally). Now it's time to go work out, to work up a sweat.


----------



## katiekat1066

Good morning, I slept in!  Its a whopping 9 degrees here in the Blue Ridge Mountains, I think I'm going to wait just a little bit before loading the truck to head out to Williamsburg!  We're set for a high of 22, at least the wind isn't supposed to be quite as horrible today as yesterday.  Yesterday was a lazy wind, instead of going around you it went right through you!  I think I'll just be lazy for a little bit longer...

Katiekat


----------



## SongbirdVB

It's -21 again and I'm SICK OF THIS!      I couldn't find my gloves this morning and putting my bare fingers on the ignition switch of my car while it grooooooaaaaaned to life was acutally PAINFUL.  Stupid winter.


----------



## Ann in Arlington

Betsy the Quilter said:


> 9 degrees here in Northern Virginia, with a high of 20 predicted. Brrr. It's going to be a cold Inaugural. Glad I'm not going out. Ann--stay warm over there in Arlington!!
> 
> Betsy


It's 8° here. . .but it's almost 10 a.m. The sun is really bright. . .

Thankfully I don not have to go to work today, but I did make one mistake. My husband asked if I was going out today. Before looking at the temp, I said I might go to the grocery store and asked why. He said he wanted to take my car vs. his truck as he had some stuff to take in to the church that should not be in the cold. I told him he could but he said, "no, you're going to the store, I'll take the truck." Now I kinda feel like I _have _to go out  . Gonna wait until it's at least double digits.

Ann


----------



## kim

I'm a little late today, it almost isn't morning anymore.

Songbird, I agree.  I've had enough of this MN cold too.

This is the second day that school has been canceled because the windchill is to dangerous for the kids to be outside.  It should be warming up soon, anything above zero will feel like a heatwave.  

Happy Friday Everybody!


----------



## kim

I'm a little slow, you might not see this in time...

*
Hey Songbird - Happy Birthday !!!*


----------



## Wisteria Clematis

Good Saturday morning everyone. We are up to a balmy zero degrees here in upstate NY so it looks like the cold front is finally passing through. We're sending it up to visit Leslie for the weekend! We are expecting snow however. Never thought I'd be glad to see more snow, but I'll take it over this bone-chilling cold any day.


----------



## drenee

-5 in northern West Virginia.  High of 25 expected.  That's a big jump from yesterday.  
Happy Saturday everyone
debbie


----------



## Michael R. Hicks

It's now a rip-snorting seven degrees out, here near Annapolis MD!! Aaack!


----------



## Leslie

My thermometer says it is -14 this morning, which is five degrees warmer than yesterday. Brrr!

Stay bundled up, everyone!

L


----------



## Newbie Girl

We're having a heat wave in Michigan:  it is 7 degrees.  Yesterday on my way to work, I watched my thermometer on my car go down from 1 in the garage to 11 below.  The bank said 14 below as I drove by ....whew, time to move somewhere warmer where I can play golf all winter!  In the meanwhile, here I sit, bundled up with my coffee, computer and of course, KINDLE.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Good morning!

I haven't even bothered to look at the thermometer here in northern VA.  Bleh.  Don't want to know.  Everything is frozen, that's all I know.  Anything else is adding insult to injury. 

My brother came over last night and I finally gave him his Christmas Kindle.  Among other things (like Season 1 of the West Wing, woohoo!), he gave me a nice bag that my Kindle will fit in!  He was very pleased with his Kindle, needless to say.  Now I'll have to see if I can get him on Kindleboards.  We're going to keep his Kindle on my account so we can share books!  I got a couple of books just for him....

Betsy


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

OK, I went into the back and my husband rolled over and asked what the temp was, so I looked. 2.5 degrees and it went down to 1.5 overnight here in no. VA. Sheesh. My brother stayed the night and is not anxious to go out into the cold, so he's Kindling and I'm on Kboards.

San Diego. 2 weeks from tomorrow....we'll be here....









Betsy


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

yep, I think for 10 years now, we've spent Feb in a tiny little rental condo on the beach.  All pleasure, though I've taught a couple quilting classes out there on occasion!

Betsy


----------



## ScrappingForever

Betsy the Quilter said:


> OK, I went into the back and my husband rolled over and asked what the temp was, so I looked. 2.5 degrees and it went down to 1.5 overnight here in no. VA. Sheesh. My brother stayed the night and is not anxious to go out into the cold, so he's Kindling and I'm on Kboards.
> 
> San Diego. 2 weeks from tomorrow....we'll be here....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Betsy


Oh, that's right! I'd better get packing!


----------



## Jeff

Good morning KindleBoards. It’s 46, deep in the heart of Texas.


----------



## sheltiemom

San Diego will be great!  You guys make me feel good - I took my dog out and was complaining about the cold.  It was 43 degrees.


----------



## tessa

It's 7 degrees here on Long Island  The only one happy to be outside is the dog, thankfully I have a fenced in yard.


----------



## Anne

Good Morning it is 7 degrees here in Queens, New York. I am so happy it is the weekend and I do not have to go to work. A good day to stay inside and get things done and read.


----------



## sam

Good Morning,

It's 35 in Nebraska this morning, we have a warm front moving through...I will try and blow it to the east for all of you in the single digits still.

Sam


----------



## Ann in Arlington

Nearing 13° in Arlington. . . .but really sunny.  The kind of sunny that, if there was snow everywhere, would be blinding.  Need to bring in more firewood. . . .

Oh, and Betsy, will we see a picture of the Christmas present from your brother. . .. maybe in the accessories thread. . . .

Ann


----------



## Linda Cannon-Mott

We spent the night in Tupelo, MS last night on our way home form Memphis, it was 20 when we left there. We are home in Alabama and it is a cold 21 here. I plan on staying in, staying warm and Kindling.


----------



## intinst

drenee said:


> -5 in northern West Virginia. High of 25 expected. That's a big jump from yesterday.
> Happy Saturday everyone
> debbie


I saw a report that it was colder in Alabama than in Alaska, global warming sure is strange.


----------



## theresa57

And I was grumpy because I had to crawl out of a warm bed and go out into 17 degree weather to come to work! It is warm here compared to where some of you live. 
Bundle up and try to stay warm!


----------



## kim

I slept in and played with the doggie for a while so I'm very late again this morning.  

For the first time in a very long time there is NO Negative sign in front of the temp here in Minnesota.  Right now (almost noon) it's about 20 degrees.  It's warmer here than where a lot of you are!  

Let's all sing...  We're having a heat wave, a tropical heat wave

The doggie didn't even have to be carried outside today.


----------



## Leslie

Good morning everyone,

It is 16 degrees here in southern Maine and snowing! It already looks like we have gotten about 4 inches. Yesterday I spent the day sightseeing/shopping with a friend who is visiting from Switzerland. We went out to lunch and then saw "Eartha" (the world's largest rotating and revolving globe, which unfortunately wasn't rotating yesterday). Then we hopped up to Freeport to shop at LL Bean and admire the Riverbed Aquarium (very cool). We ended the day at Whole Paycheck Foods and spent a bundle of money on special treats for dinner.

Today I plan on taking it easy, watching the snow come down and reading my new book: I Do, an anthology of short stories in support of marriage equality. You can buy it for your Kindle...just $4.79. Such a deal!


----------



## tessa

24 and snowing on Long Island. I'm going back to bed with my kindle


----------



## drenee

currently 24, and going to be above freezing today.


----------



## Jeff

Good morning all. A chilly 36 in central Texas this morning, but it should be 70 when the sun gets up.

As of Sunday, January 18th, Beth A is winning the Gone For a Soldier book contest and Sailor is winning the Treasure of La Malinche contest.


----------



## Linda Cannon-Mott

Good Sunday morning, it is 32 this morning and overcast in Alabama. We got some rain/sleet overnight. Hope everyone has a good day!


----------



## katiekat1066

Good Morning from Williamsburg, VA!  The stupid hotel internet was down for all of Friday and most of yesterday, so I've been having major Kindleboards withdrawal!  I have no clue what the temp is here, all I know is that it was a heck of a lot warmer this morning when I went out to have my morning cigarette than it was last night.  I thought I'd sneak in here for a few minutes before packing everything up and loading up the van.  I'm praying that the threatened precipitation stays away as we drive back across the state!
Missed y'all!

Katiekat


----------



## Cowgirl

I hate to post this with all of that cold weather back East but we've had a real warm spell here in the Phoenix area....We've had a week of sunny 78 degree days. Go Cardinals!!!


----------



## Gertie Kindle

It was 52 this morning on the treasure coast when I woke up.  It's 69 already and looks like it's going to be a sunny day.  

I'm taking my mother to WalMart in a little while.  It's like physical therapy for her.  All her aches and pains go away and she gets all frisky and chipper.  The only problem is, Medicare doesn't pay for the shopping.


----------



## Anne

Good Morning I slept late today I went back to sleep when I looked out the window and saw that it was snowing. It is 31 here today in Queens,New York today.


----------



## Anju 

Right now it is 68 deg with a high to be 82, and blue skies -

Hope the rest of you stay safe and warm!


----------



## Ann in Arlington

Good Morning. . .o.k. almost afternoon but why get up when it's warm and cozy in bed?

Temp just now is just about at the freezing mark. . . .had a pipe break last night.  No biggie. . .DH forgot to turn off the water to one of the outside faucets.  He'll be able to fix it and there was no damage because it was just in the garage.

Ann


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Anju said:


> Right now it is 68 deg with a high to be 82, and blue skies -
> 
> Hope the rest of you stay safe and warm!


Anju, I just noticed your avatar. Very clever.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

For those of you in snowy climes:


----------



## kim

gertiekindle said:


> For those of you in snowy climes:


LOL that is so funny! It's probably not too far from the truth.
I miss the olden days when we had rear wheel drive cars. You just can't slide around as well with front wheel drive cars


----------



## drenee

Gertie, that was too funny.  Thank you for sharing.  I needed something funny about snow today.  

I was sleeping soundly at 4:38am when I heard an incredibly loud truck.  I recognized it as the snow plow, blade down, chains on.  I went back to sleep.  Ten minutes later it came by again.  Now, I have to explain that I live on a side street; it's Sunday morning; no one is going anywhere this early.  Ten minutes later the truck came by again; twice.  I'm finally completely awake and I'm thinking holy cow, we must have 3 feet of snow for them to be here so early on a Sunday.  Not the case.  I would venture to guess there was probably less than two inches at that point.  I guess they wanted to get their work done early so they could get home for the football games, because I haven't seen them the rest of the day and it hasn't stopped snowing all day.  

So, again, thanks for sharing.
debbie


----------



## Sailor

Gertie: That Police chase was too funny, thanks for the laugh this afternoon.

Good Afternoon, Everyone...

It is sunny here in California, the temps will reach a Tropical 68 degrees. I wish I could transfer some heat to all you frostbitten Kindler's, but so far the petitions I have sent out are not complying.

I hope all is well and fine with you and yours,

-sailor


----------



## Anne

Good Morning It is 26 here in Queens,New York today. I have to go in early to work today. I hope you all have a great day.


----------



## Leslie

Morning all,

13 degrees this morning and clear, after snowing all day and into the night. We probably got about 15 inches of snow here in southern Maine.

L


----------



## jah

Good Morning Everyone, it is 24 in NY today. I hope everyone has a great day.


----------



## drenee

14 this lovely Monday morning, with a big ole 20 expected.  Approximately 9 weeks till spring.
debbie


----------



## Linda Cannon-Mott

Good morning, 21 and overcast in Alabama but today is a holiday so no work. Whoopeeeee


----------



## Sailor

Good Morning, Everyone...

It is cold with humidity at 100%! The cold I can deal with.

Went out shooting this weekend so I was stoked. LoVe to fire a gun and tried out a few new ones to see what my next purchase will be. Okay, not a Kindle topic, but it was a BlaSt! Although, Kindle as a target? No, too expensive for that. Ha.

Hope everyone had a safe weekend and you are now well rested for the week ahead.

Have a good one,

-sailor

Edit in<wooo hooo, I got the top of the page>


----------



## Jeff

Good morning, Sailor and everyone.

It’s 54 in the heart of Texas with an expected high of 69.


----------



## kim

Good Morning!

It feels like my day should be half done already.  I had to get up at 4am to get into the office.  The software development for my current project is being done offshore, so every few days I need to get in very early so I can have a phone call with my team in India.  I'm so not a morning person.  

Hope everyone has a great day


----------



## Sofie

Good Morning Everyone!

It is a clear and crisp sunny day in Mount Olive, Illinois. The temperature is 22 at 8:26 a.m. I have to work for about 2 hours today and then my Mom and I will just spend the rest of the day in Springfield, Illinois window shopping. We have about a 1/2 inchi of snow on the ground... just enough to make it pretty. More flurries are expected later today. 

Have a great day!!


----------



## rla1996

Good Morning.  Its currently 54 at 8:18 am here in my part of AZ.  Supposed to get to 80 today, and I'm stuck in the office until 4:30  .    Hopefully someone gets outside today to enjoy the beautiful weather.

Rla1996


----------



## Kelly G

Good morning all, 33 degrees with a beautiful clear blue sky in southern Kansas.  We'll reach the low to mid 60's today if all holds true and it should be a glorious day - but then really, aren't they all?

Enjoy MLK day and all the festivities surrounding the inauguration.


----------



## intinst

Good morning, it's 40 and overcast here in Little Rock. Projected high is 47. All you northerners keep warm, hear?


----------



## chocochibi

I'm in Little Rock too.... cold wind out there.


----------



## intinst

chocochibi said:


> I'm in Little Rock too.... cold wind out there.


Actually, I'm in Shannon Hills, but didn't think anybody from elsewhere would have heard of that.


----------



## Leslie

Morning all,

8 degrees in southern Maine and very dark this morning.

L


----------



## Guest

intinst said:


> Actually, I'm in Shannon Hills, but didn't think anybody from elsewhere would have heard of that.


I lived in Shannon Hills for several years. Now I live in Broadmoor, across from UALR.


----------



## katiekat1066

Good Morning!  Its a warm 22 degrees here in the Blue Ridge Mountains with a predicted high of a whopping 27 with snow showers!  Time to get out the bathing suits    I think maybe this is a day for taking the Suburban to work - if I take the mini van we'll have impassable roads and if I take the Suburban, none of the snow will stick   I think this is a day for my nice, warm Scottish wool sweater with the Loch Ness monster on it.  All I have to do is find out where I squirreled it after the last snow last year.  

Katiekat


----------



## Jeff

Good morning KindleBoards. It’s 45 degrees deep in the heart of Texas.


----------



## ScrappingForever

Happy Inauguration Day everyone! It's a chilly 17 degrees here this morning. Oops, just turned 18.  High of 31 today. It's gonna be a chilly inauguration today. I'm perfectly happy to watch it from the warmth of my home.


----------



## theresa57

Good morning!!!!!!!!! It's 34 degrees here in Eastern NC, and I woke up to SNOW!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! It's the most snow I'v'e seen in over 3 years! Yes, I am excited. lol










Let me add that this is just 30 minutes after it started snowing- and it's still coming down.


----------



## Anne

Good Morning it is 24 here in Queens,New York today.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

ScrappingForever said:


> Happy Inauguration Day everyone! It's a chilly 17 degrees here this morning. Oops, just turned 18.  High of 31 today. It's gonna be a chilly inauguration today. I'm perfectly happy to watch it from the warmth of my home.


Happy Inauguration Day!

Cold, cold, cold, Single digits, my heated birdbath just died. J

an--me and my still recovering knee are also happy to watch in the warmth of our home, but I just got off the phone with a friend who was heading down. She ahd her husband were on a bus to the metro station in Alexandria. I'm expecting full reports from her. (BTW, she got to be part of the Lincoln Memorial concert, part of the gospel choir singing backup for Bruce Springsteen--she said he was very cool.) From the pictures on the local news, I think it's already full down on the Mall. This hometown girl loves watching the pictures of the monuments standing watch over the crowds!

Congratulations on your snow, Theresa!

San Diego minus 12 days.

Betsy


----------



## Sofie

Good Morning Everyone,

It is 30 degrees in West Central Illinois. We have a half inch of snow on the ground courtesy of overnight snow showers. We had snow yesterday also but the sun came out and melted it. It looks as though it is going to be a beautiful day. 

Bluebell


----------



## intinst

LuckyRainbow said:


> I lived in Shannon Hills for several years. Now I live in Broadmoor, across from UALR.


Good morning everyone and especially to my fellow Arkansans. 35 and overcast today. have to go to the doctor today and out about having shoulder surgery. Oh well, most everything else still works!


----------



## Linda Cannon-Mott

Good morning/afternoon! It was 24 this morning with snow flurries in Alabama. Happy Inauguration Day everyone! We had a couple of TV's at work so we got to watch President Obama sworn in. I love watching history in the making.


----------



## Leslie

Linda Cannon-Mott said:


> Good morning/afternoon! It was 24 this morning with snow flurries in Alabama. Happy Inauguration Day everyone! We had a couple of TV's at work so we got to watch President Obama sworn in. I love watching history in the making.


Tell us about Boutwell Hall, Linda! (I hope I have that spelled correctly...)

Aren't you in/near Birmingham?

L


----------



## Linda Cannon-Mott

Leslie said:


> Tell us about Boutwell Hall, Linda! (I hope I have that spelled correctly...)
> 
> Aren't you in/near Birmingham?
> 
> L


Yes I am near B'ham and from work it was about 4 blocks. They had a HUGE inauguration party. I am not sure about this but I think it cost $50,000. The Mayor said it was a gift to B'ham from B'ham.There were people bused in from all over the USA, all Jefferson Co. schools were closed. They had to close the doors, more people than room. It is Boutwell Auditorium and is used for concerts, a huge circular building. It was a great idea *IF* Jefferson Co. wasn't on the verge of bankruptcy.  

Birmingham or I should say AL has some bad history from the 60's that people can't forget and rightfully so. I was a young teen then but I remember. I don't know if Lankford was wanting to show that progress has been made or he did it becasue history was made today.

I live in Shelby Co where things are less complicated.


----------



## chocochibi

LuckyRainbow said:


> I lived in Shannon Hills for several years. Now I live in Broadmoor, across from UALR.


I live Downtown, next to the Governor's Mansion.


----------



## Leslie

Morning all,

12 degrees this morning in frosty southern Maine.

L


----------



## katiekat1066

Good Morning!  Its a brisk 19 degrees here in western VA with a wind chill to make it feel like a rousing 6 degrees!  If we're lucky, we'll get all the way up to freezing today.  I wish I could just stay home huddled under the covers, but to work I go.

Katiekat


----------



## Jeff

The temperature deep in the heart of Texas is 39, on the way to 73 today.

Good morning.


----------



## jah

Good Morning Everyone, it a cold 1 here in Albany NY today.  Hope everyone has a great day.  Stay warm everyone.


----------



## rla1996

Good morning.  Its currently 63 here in my part of southern AZ (6:38 am), was kind of sprinkley on my way to work this morning. - no matter on our way to 77 today.  

rla1996


----------



## Anne

Good Morning it is 21 here in Queens, New York today.


----------



## Linda Cannon-Mott

Morning ya'll!
14 here in Alabama. I will be in a meeting all day. UGH! Trying to get my KB fix early.


----------



## drenee

9 in northern WV.  Brrr....
debbie


----------



## Sofie

Good Morning Everyone!

It's 32 degrees here in West Central Illinois. I have to work today from 8:30 until 3:30. Ack!!
Actually, I like my job. It's very low key.

Have a Great Day!!


----------



## intinst

Morning all! It's 28 degrees here in AR. Should be in the fifties this afternoon. Everyone take care.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

It was 38 this morning on the treasure coast.  I had a lot of errands to run this morning, so every time I got out of the car, it was a bit warmer.  First the gloves came off, then the hat, then I unzipped my coat.  By the time I got home I could have taken off the coat, but I didn't want to carry it.  

It's still cold for this area, but the wind has really calmed down since yesterday.


----------



## Leslie

Morning all,

18 degrees here this morning. I hope we have another sunny day like yesterday. It was beautiful!

Leslie in Maine


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

I refuse to look at the thermometer, but the heat is running madly here in northern Virginia.  Soooo glad I don't have to join the morning commute.  (Sorry, Ann!)  I do have to put the space heater on downstairs in the sewing room.  At least there's no precipitation predicted...San Diego minus 10 days....

Betsy


----------



## Ann in Arlington

Well, the good news, Betsy, is that traffic is light.  At least it was yesterday.  I'm guessing a lot of folks took the whole week off.  I mean, most got Monday and Tuesday automatically, and a friend of mine who works up in NW says they told folks not to come in on Wednesday if they could avoid it because there'd still be lots of out-of-towners trying to get around and to the airport and such.  And it was colder than usual in the Pentagon yesterday which is usually a sign that there are significantly fewer than usual people in the building.  I'm not back in my routine, yet, though.  Yesterday I forgot to turn off my phone and it was practically dead when I left. . .there's no signal in the building it the battery really drains trying to find one all day.  No WN either, but the Post is always downloaded before I leave the house so I can read during quiet times.  Plus I'm now trying to keep up with THREE book clubs. . .

Ann
(oh, and it's 17.  I don't have to go outside, I have a widget on my computer that tells me what the temp is at a nearby school weather station.)


----------



## Jeff

Good Morning Ann and everyone.

36 in McGregor, Texas on the way to 79.


----------



## Gables Girl

Good morning from Miami, where it is a chilly 45 on our way to a high of only 67 today.  Which one of you up north  left the refrigerator door open?


----------



## Anne

Good Morning it is 21 here in Queens,New York today. It is going up to 37 here today.


----------



## Linda Cannon-Mott

28 in Alabama today but warming up to 50. Hope you all have a good day!


----------



## intinst

Good morning! Worked till 2 this morning so the greeting is a little late It's 52 now heading to 65 and clear. Looks to be a nice day in LR.


----------



## drenee

Gables Girl said:


> Good morning from Miami, where it is a chilly 45 on our way to a high of only 67 today. Which one of you up north left the refrigerator door open?


All of us. We're just trying to share. LOL


----------



## Leslie

Morning all,

19 degrees and frosty here in southern Maine. I see a little bit of sun peeking through the clouds...

L


----------



## Jeff

Good morning from deep in the heart of Texas where the current temperature is 56 with an expected high of 80.


----------



## jah

Good Morning Everyone. It a cold 18 here in Albany, NY.  I hope everyone have a great day, Stay warm.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Good morning!

Working on a quilt that I've been procrastinating on...I just checked and it's 18.8 according to our digital thermometer.  Ann, I have a widget too, but Alexandria, VA usually shows about 3-4 degrees warmer than it is here where we live.  For example, the widget says 22 now.

Wait, maybe I could put Ft Belvoir, VA in as a location.  Talk amongst yourselves while I check.....

OK, that's better, it says 19.  Much more accurate for where we are.  And still better than the 6 degrees in Hibbing, MN.  

But here's the widget reading I really care about:  San Diego:  63 degrees  San Diego minus 9.

Betsy


----------



## Anne

Good Morniing it is 32 here in Queens, New York today. It is going up to 45 today.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

40 degrees on the treasure coast this morning ... and ice on my windshield.  Yesterday, temps were in the mid 30s in the a.m. and we had frost on the grass.  I don't get why there was ice on my windshield when the temp was several degrees warmer.  

Not being experienced in this sort of thing, I first tried scraping.  No go.  So I got some warm water, turned on the windshield wipers, and voila, no ice.  

It's warm enough now that I'm just wearing a sweater and slacks, so I don't expect icy conditions tomorrow.


----------



## Jeff

gertiekindle said:


> So I got some warm water, turned on the windshield wipers, and voila, no ice.


My wife did that one cold morning and voila, no windshield.


----------



## Linda Cannon-Mott

Oops, almost forgot. 

Good morning, we are supposed to have a high of 70 today with rain tomorrow. Yesterday it was 28 and got up to 50. T.G.I.F.!! Down south in Alabama.


----------



## Lynn

Good noon! Was frost on the ground here in central florida this am but going up to 70 today.

Lynn L


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Jeff said:


> My wife did that one cold morning and voila, no windshield.


Oooops!!!


----------



## Angela

I think our warm weather in Texas is about to leave us again! We reached 80 in Houston on Friday. The temp is now 41 and the high today will be 58!


----------



## Vegas_Asian

its cooled down a little today, but I think it was from the lack of the usual sunshine here. Still we are 18 degrees above the typical temperature during this time of year....No shorts today...went back to jeans.


----------



## Linda Cannon-Mott

Good morning!
I woke up at 2am and have not been able to go back to sleep. I finished Revolutionary Road, read a couple chapters of Outlander and have been hanging out here on KB as my hubby snores   next to me. It is now 5:14 and time for a cup of java. 

68 and raining in Alabama, a great day to snuggle up with my Kindle. The change of barometric pressure brought on a slight migraine which is what woke me up. An Imitrex and my coffee should take care of it.

Happy Saturday!


----------



## drenee

It was 47 yesterday and such a nice day to be out and about.  28 this morning and dropping all day.  Oh well, spring will be here soon enough.
Have a great Saturday everyone.


----------



## Leslie

Morning all,

27 degrees and bright sun here in southern Maine this morning. I am looking forward to a quiet day at home....maybe even get some Kindle reading in!

L


----------



## Sailor

Good Morning, Everyone

I've been under-the-weather all week and just getting better.

California is getting some much needed rain.

Have a good one,

-sailor


----------



## Sofie

Good Morning Everyone!

It's a brisk 5 degrees and windy in West Central Illinois. It's a good day to stay indoors.

Have a Great Day!


----------



## Michael R. Hicks

38 degrees or so. Run over by a truck. Driver then beat me with a baseball bat. Kitties not cooking breakfast. Bad kitties.


----------



## Gables Girl

Good Morning, it is 64 now in Miami with a high today of 72.  Perhaps I'll finally thaw out today form last weekend in Canada.  Nothing to do today but laundry so I can read on my Kindle.  I even did my third Yoga class last night so I don't have to do that today!


----------



## Anne

Good Morning it is 35 here today in Queens, New York. I am so  Happy it is the weekend.


----------



## Guest

Howdy from the moderately deep south.  It's a breezy. balmy, day with high clouds and a temp in the low 70's.  It should be raining later on in the day.

This is my favorite type of day.  There's enough cloud cover to keep the day from being too bright but not enough to make it feel gloomy.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

42 here in Alexandria, VA, looking overcast.  Staying home today and FINALLY finishing the quilt I've been procrastinating over for weeks.  The thing is tiny I just couldn't get inspired.  Posting on Kindleboards is easier.  Will post picture eventually.

Mike, sorry about the truck and the baseball bat.  Hope you feel better soon!  After all, your book klub starts a week from Sunday!  And Linda, hope your headache is gone and you'll be able to get some sleep!

Glad it's raining in California this week, starting Sunday, we're looking for some sun and fun in San Diego!!

Betsy


----------



## Beth A

Good Morning everyone, it is -11 here in Minneapolis, Mn. I think its a perfect day to stay in and read (an visit the kindleboards).


----------



## Kelly G

We're back to a normal January; 7 degrees this morning with an inch or so of snow on the ground, blue skies headed toward the upper twenties today.  Two days ago the high was 68 degrees, nothing like a bit of variety.  I'm off to finish my sermon and hopefully get in a little kindle time - Team of Rivals awaits.


----------



## katiekat1066

Good Morning!  44 degrees here in western VA with a nasty wind chill, I'm glad I don't have to leave the house today unless I feel like it!    Trying to catch up on kindleboards and housework after being out of town last weekend - I'm so far behind on everything.  Everyone quit posting until I catch up   

Katiekat


----------



## paisley

Hi everyone! I've got the same weather as Betsy, since I'm just across the river or so.

I'm enjoying the peace and quiet, since my daughter's Friday night slumber party just ended. LOL No broken bones, nobody died, lots of fun til 3am for the girls--a successful evening. Phew! I need an "I survived the slumber party" t-shirt or something.

I'm drinking Keurig Nantucket with Caramel Apple creamer. **bliss**


----------



## Leslie

Good morning everyone,

We woke up to -18 degrees here in southern Maine this morning. Now that the sun is coming out, it is up to -16. Yikes! My husband and daughter are off to an all-Mozart concert this afternoon but I am planning on staying close to home and taking a long nap as my eye continues to heal.

L


----------



## Gertie Kindle

49 degrees here on the treasure coast.  Nice and sunny out.  As long as the sun shines, I don't mind the cold weather.  

I had a very lazy day yesterday, so plenty to do today.  Saturday is garage cleaning day, but my garage was icy cold, which was a great excuse for not sorting through stuff.  Gotta do it today.  (sigh)


----------



## Anne

It is 18 here in Queens,New York today.I need to go and get my hair cut today.


----------



## drenee

14 and snow showers expected this afternoon in northern West Virginia.
debbie


----------



## Jeff

37 with a high of only 59, deep in the heart of Texas

Good Morning everyone.


*For new clues in the free dead tree book contest please see the below posts:*

*The Treasure of La Malinche Treasure Hunt*

*Gone For a Soldier History Hunt*
​
Beth A is winning the Gone For a Soldier book contest and Sailor is winning the Treasure of La Malinche contest.


----------



## Linda Cannon-Mott

Good morning!
It is 46 deep in the heart of Dixie. Birds are singing and it is a beautiful day. 

Leslie take care and your eye is healed soon.


----------



## Gables Girl

Good morning it is 72 and sunny here in Miami.  It's going to be a beautiful day.  I'll try to blow some of the warm air north...


----------



## drenee

Gables Girl said:


> Good morning it is 72 and sunny here in Miami. It's going to be a beautiful day. I'll try to blow some of the warm air north...


Thank you. Any effort would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## Guest

It's a cool drizzly grey day here. It's the kind of day that was made for sleeping in. Sadly, I had to go to work. I did watch an interesting movie this morning with Simon Baker(the Mentalist) and Winona Ryder called, "*Sex and Death 101*" It was the last of my movies but that's OK I have plenty of Kindle!


----------



## Anju 

Mornin' y'all - Ate breakfast outside in the back listening to the birds caterwaul like crazy - another beautiful day in "paradise".


----------



## Sailor

Good Morning,

When it isn't raining here it is very foggy, which we can stand both in California. <misspelled my own state a few times there>

I'm still under-the-weather, hope I will rise above it soon.

Vamp, sorry you have to work today instead of sleeping in.

Hope everyone is well and having a great weekend.

-sailor


----------



## Guest

Thanks Sailor.  I only work 2 days a week normally so I can deal with it.  I can sleep all I want tomorrow.    (and I will)


----------



## Beth A

Good Morning everyone,

It is currently -6 here in Mpls, Mn. Another good day to stay home.


----------



## Guest

Beth A said:


> Good Morning everyone,
> 
> It is currently -6 here in Mpls, Mn. Another good day to stay home.


EEEK!
As much as i don't like it down here, I'm happy to be here right now.


----------



## Leslie

Beth A said:


> Good Morning everyone,
> 
> It is currently -6 here in Mpls, Mn. Another good day to stay home.


It is up to 13 degrees here in Maine...still cold enough for me to stay inside.

L


----------



## intinst

It's 30 degrees now here in LR, heading all the way up to 43, with overcast skies. Worked till Midnight, so slept in a little. Have a good day, all.


----------



## Leslie

Morning all,

Another very frosty morning here in Maine...-10. This really cold weather gets really old really fast.  

L


----------



## drenee

16 this morning with a high of 25 and snow flurries expected in northern WV.


----------



## katiekat1066

Good Morning, We're up to a whole 32 degrees here in western VA!  They called for flurries here, too, I'm hoping that the temp will continue to rise and they'll miss us.  Another grey Monday, but I suppose I'll live  

Katiekat


----------



## Jeff

Good morning all. The temperature in the heart of Texas is 48 degrees.


----------



## Gables Girl

Good morning, it's 62 in Miami and headed up to 76 today.  We are back to normal for winter, now if we could just get some rain.


----------



## Anne

Good Morning It is 22 here in Queens, New York today.


----------



## Sofie

Good Morning everyone!

It's 18 degrees in West Central Illinois. More snow is expected today and tomorrow. I have Meals on Wheels to deliver at 11:00 a.m. It's sausage and gravy day for the Senior Citizens of Mt. Olive. At least it's not fish. That usually doesn't smell very appetizing.

Have a good day!


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Gables Girl said:


> Good morning, it's 62 in Miami and headed up to 76 today. We are back to normal for winter, now if we could just get some rain.


Surprisingly, we didn't get much rain with this cold front. It poured for a few minutes and then stopped. My grass isn't happy, but the weeds are, of course, flourishing.

It was 54 this morning on the treasure coast and a bit damp. It was nice enough yesterday that I had lunch outside. It's the first time I read on Little Gertie on the patio.


----------



## Linda Cannon-Mott

Good morning, 48 and cloudy here in Alabama.

Happy Monday to everyone!


----------



## ScottBooks

When is this thread going to be renamed "What temperature is it where you are"?


----------



## Leslie

Good morning, good morning,

Another cold and frosty -4 degrees here in southern Maine today. Keep warm, everybody!

L


----------



## Leslie

When it is -4 degrees, how long does it take to warm up the car? I am trying to find the right balance between gas consumption and heat. Anyone?

L


----------



## katiekat1066

Good Morning, It looks like we're finally going to get snow - ick.  
I have no idea on your question, Leslie, I know I've been letting my minivan warm up for about 10 minutes when its below freezing or it doesn't want to go forward.  I don't know what I'd do if it were that cold here!

Katiekat


----------



## Ann in Arlington

Good Morning!

It's 7:44 a.m.  Current temp is 27°.  

It's supposed to snow an inch or two later today. . .abandon your vehicles now. . . . .

Ann


----------



## Gables Girl

Good Morning, it's sunny and nice here in Miami. I hope today is better then yesterday, we had major network issues.   I won't include the temperature since Scott seems to be annoyed by that. 

I used to let my car warm up 15 minutes  when I lived up north and it was very cold. The car might not be fully warm, but it is at least livable.


----------



## Jeff

The heart of Texas weather: 30 degrees, freezing rain, fog, yuck. 

Scott can sit in the coroner and sulk with BJ, who also objects to the temperature reports.


----------



## Linda Cannon-Mott

Good morning from Alabama. In the high 50's here with rain predicted for tomorrow and a cold front moving in. 

Hope you all have a good day!


----------



## Anne

Good Morning it is 26 here in Queens, New York today. We are getting snow tonight and then snow& sleet tomorrow morning Yuck.


----------



## BrassMan

It's 62º here, Jeff, but the front is due about 6 pm. The eastern half of the country is going to really get it, though.
Bummer, man.

I hope this doesn't post twice. The satellite burped....

//Al


----------



## Michael R. Hicks

It's 28 and snowing here in "sunny" Annapolis MD area. Jan's working out, I'm sitting on the couch, the kitties are underfoot, and the boys are simulating the superbowl on Madden 08 on the XBox. Took off work today - yee-haw!


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Good Morning! Snowing pretty steadily here in northern Virginia; by the time Ann posted her "abandon your cars now" we had about an inch. I'm bummed because I had a lecture to give on using color in quilts and it was cancelled. It was going to be my mad money in San Diego and now all I'll be able to afford to do is lie on the beach.  San Diego minus five days.

Going to build a tiny snowman later.

Betsy


----------



## Linda Cannon-Mott

Betsy the Quilter said:


> Good Morning! Snowing pretty steadily here in northern Virginia; by the time Ann posted her "abandon your cars now" we had about an inch. I'm bummed because I had a lecture to give on using color in quilts and it was cancelled. It was going to be my mad money in San Diego and now all I'll be able to afford to do is lie on the beach.  San Diego minus five days.
> 
> Going to build a tiny snowman later.
> 
> Betsy


Betsy do you expect to get sympathy from me because all you can do is lay on the beach in San Diego with your Kindle??  Love Aretha's hat on the snowman.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Betsy the Quilter said:


> Good Morning! Snowing pretty steadily here in northern Virginia; by the time Ann posted her "abandon your cars now" we had about an inch. I'm bummed because I had a lecture to give on using color in quilts and it was cancelled. It was going to be my mad money in San Diego and now all I'll be able to afford to do is lie on the beach.  San Diego minus five days.
> 
> Going to build a tiny snowman later.
> 
> Betsy


Love your snowman, Betsy. Great hat.

56 this morning on the treasure coast, but it's already warm enough for t-shirt and jeans. Chess Club is this afternoon, and lots of work to do for my HP Book Club.

Betsy, I need a couple of weeks on a beach with my K, too.


----------



## Gables Girl

Betsy the Quilter said:


> Good Morning! Snowing pretty steadily here in northern Virginia; by the time Ann posted her "abandon your cars now" we had about an inch. I'm bummed because I had a lecture to give on using color in quilts and it was cancelled. It was going to be my mad money in San Diego and now all I'll be able to afford to do is lie on the beach.  San Diego minus five days.
> 
> Going to build a tiny snowman later.
> 
> Betsy


LOL about the tha hat. Love the look the dog is giving the snowwoman (and the the hat).


----------



## Leslie

Morning all,

10 degrees this morning and the storm is on its way. It is not snowing here yet but the schools are closed. I guess I'll be staying put today -- maybe get some Kindle time in!

L


----------



## drenee

34 in northern WV.  Looks like the warmer air moved up quickly and we missed the ice and most of the snow.  Looks like we only got about an inch.


----------



## paisley

LOL Great Aretha hat, Betsy!

School's cancelled today (ice), and I'm glad it's going to warm up and switch to rain--we have a Killers concert to go to tonight, and it'll take at least 1.5 hours to get there. We're going to leave 3 hours early, maybe even earlier than that.


----------



## Gables Girl

Good Morning it's 70 here in Miami and another beautiful winter day.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Good morning from Northern Virginia!  Lots of ice but it's also dripping so I'm hoping it'll be slush by the time I have to go out later today.  Beading a quilt and enjoying my coffee!  San Diego minus 4.  Added a Amazon reward to my account so I'm ready in case I run out of books on the beach!

Betsy


----------



## Linda Cannon-Mott

Morning all, 66 and raining in Alabama. Betsy you aren't getting excited are you?


----------



## Anne

Good Morning it is 29 here in Queens, New York today. It snowed last night. The schools are open in Manhatten and I just saw the school bus out here in Queens I guess the schools are open. They say we are going to get ice and then rain later. It looks like it not doing anything right now. I hope we do not get the ice.


----------



## Guest

Here's a little something for you all up in the colder parts of the country.










smiley is freezing his butt off.


----------



## Anju 

75 def F and BLUE BLUE sky here

Hope all y'all up "there" are safe and warm and have electricity!


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Linda Cannon-Mott said:


> Morning all, 66 and raining in Alabama. Betsy you aren't getting excited are you?


No not at all. Here's where we stay (our condo is somewhere in this pic if you know where to look.)










Betsy


----------



## drenee

Vampyre said:


> Here's a little something for you all up in the colder parts of the country.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> smiley is freezing his butt off.


Vamp, too cute. And thanks for visiting us on the Good Morning Thread.


----------



## Guest

I don't post here often but I have posted here in the past..usually on weekends.


----------



## Vegas_Asian

morning is over here. The weather went back to its usual cooler weather as it should have been weeks ago. Took mom to get her blue peel...some kind of chemical peel, the efforts Mom will do to maintain firm youthful skin.


----------



## Ann in Arlington

Good Morning. . .welcome to Thursday.

Up earlier than usual because DH has to get into the church ahead of the 8 a.m. service crowd and throw some icemelt on the sidewalks.  Ah well, I'll have time to read before we open up. . . .

Off tomorrow. . .yippee. . .going to a craft fair. . . . ..

Ann
(25° and clear -- I'd say sunny but it's still dark out)


----------



## drenee

21 and cloudy.  High of 27 expected.  At least no ice or snow today.  
debbie


----------



## Gables Girl

Good morning, it's 65 headed to 83 today.  Got my stuff ordered, so it starts coming in today, so we can prep for this weekend network outage.  I get to work both days, so no time for my Kindle this weekend. Ugh!  But at least the network will be solid again.


----------



## Linda Cannon-Mott

Good morning everybody, it is 33 and windy in Bama this morning. Hope all of you have a good day!


----------



## paisley

Good morning everyone!

The Killers concert last night was awesome! I'm impressed--glad I got tickets for my 2 DDs. And to make the night even sweeter, there was a 2 hour school delay this morning. We didn't get in 'til after midnight, so that worked out well: a little extra sleep.

I have yet to venture downstairs for coffee, though. I'm in serious need of a cup of joe.


----------



## Anne

Good Morning it is 26 here today it will go up to 33. Most of the  snow is gone just some left in driveways and on the corner where you need to cross. Last night it was not bad walking home from the subway. I hoping by the time I leave for work more of the water left from the rain is gone. The sun is out so that should help dry everything up.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

60 degrees this morning on the treasure coast heading up toward 80.  

Taking little one to the dentist today.  What an amazing place.  DVD's, stuffed animals, dazzling sunglasses so the light doesn't shine in their eyes, video games.  choice of flavors for polish.  Things have sure changed.

Yesterday, they did a controlled burn-off in the Glades.  It was an awesome sight.  Black and orange smoke reaching high into the sky.  At first, I was afraid it was a house or something. Glad it wasn't.  

We have a lot of hawks in our area.  Yesterday was the first time I saw one land on the ground.  Then it perched on the overhead lines.  Beautiful.


----------



## Vegas_Asian

We have wind and it is making it feel cooler...just waiting for the sun to come out and warm things,


----------



## Guest

My eyes don't like bright light so when I go to the dentist I ask for a mask.  The first time I did this the tech asked me how she was supposed to clean my teeth if I was wearing a mask.

I showed her.  I put it over my eyes. Now she knows so when I go in I get a mask and a pillow because my stiff neck wont let my head touch th head rest.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Our dentist gives us sunglasses that fit over regular glasses...they're pretty dark.  The light never particularly bothered me but my husband doesn't like bright lights and wears sunglasses even on overcast days, so he really appreciates the sunglasses.  They look hideous though.

Betsy


----------



## Guest

The mask works good for me I put the bendy part down on my bose and the rest covers my eyes well enough that I can "relax".


----------



## Gables Girl

I put my iPod on and close my eyes and that works well.


----------



## Guest

I prefer my blind fold.  It also keeps stray particles off of me.  My tech is a wild woman with all those sharp pointy things an the floss.  OMG! the flossing at the end!  You'd think she's on a cattle round up or something.  Easy there cowgirl!


----------



## Leslie

Morning all,

3 degrees this morning and I see some sun already. My son got home from Jamaica late last night...it's good to have him home, safe and sound.

Did you miss me yesterday? We had our snowstorm on Wednesday and then yesterday, I woke up, sicker than a dog. We've had a GI bug going through the house (husband first, then my daughter) but by the time the virus got to me, it seemed like it had mutated into an especially virulent strain. I though I was going to die! I did manage to sit upright for about 15 minutes late in the afternoon. This morning I feel better, but I still have a splitting heading and my stomach is making lots of weird noises.

The worse part was, I was too sick to even hold my Kindle! I couldn't do anything except lay in bed and moan. It was awful. I haven't been this sick in a long, long time. I hope it is a long, long time before it happens again.

L


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Vampyre said:


> I prefer my blind fold. It also keeps stray particles off of me. My tech is a wild woman with all those sharp pointy things an the floss. OMG! the flossing at the end! You'd think she's on a cattle round up or something. Easy there cowgirl!


ROTFL!

Betsy


----------



## Jeff

We missed you yesterday, Leslie. Good morning everyone.


----------



## Ann in Arlington

Good morning!  Cold today, but sunny and supposed to get as high as 40°.  Wow.  Practically summer.

Though on the way home last night I heard rumors of a potentially severe storm coming through next Mon-Tue-Wed sometime.

Ah well. . .to enjoy the day!  Craft fair. . . .time to spend money. . . .

Ann
(And Leslie, you better not make me sick. . .I do NOT have time for that.  )


----------



## LSbookend

Good morning all. Its snowy and I guess it might be icy here in WV(I haven't gone outside today.) I'm off work today because of the weather (no school for the kiddies.) This weather is really starting to interfere with my lesson plans. I've had my students twice this week! Oh well, maybe I will get something productive done today. 

Stay warm,
LSbookend


----------



## Linda Cannon-Mott

T.G.I.F.!    Morning all, cold in Bama this morning but we are supposed to have a beautiful weekend with temps in the 50's. I have been thinking of all of you where there is ice and power outages. Stay warm!

One more day and I have a new book budget!  Yahoo!!


----------



## Anne

Good Morning it is 30 here today in Queens, New York today TGIF .


----------



## Gables Girl

Good morning, another warm start to the day here in Miami, it's 72.  We are going to have a cold front move through today with rain and a high of 77.  Then chilly over the weekend with highs in the 60s.  Get better Leslie, we miss you.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Good Morning!

Leslie--That's terrible that you got so sick! Tea and plain toast sounds like the ticket now. Hope you feel better quickly!

Sunny and dripping here, hopefully it will warm up enough to clear the driveway.

San Diego minus two. Another pic from a previous trip.









Betsy


----------



## Mike D. aka jmiked

Well, it's sunny and 40F in Austin. I'm just glad to live to see it. Yesterday afternoon, a driver couldn't see around a big van at an intersection, so ignored the "Left Turn Yield on Green" sign and didn't even slow down to turn even though there wasn't any way to see oncoming traffic, and I went right into the side of her car. Fortunately, no one was hurt, even though my brother, who was out geocaching with me, has a slight ache where the seat belt caught him.

The sad thing is that my car, which I bought used and have spent a lot of time and money bringing up to snuff, is probably a total loss, since the repair costs will no doubt be much more than the book value (it's 12 years old). There goes the best car I ever owned.   

Mike


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Mike--

so glad you and your brother are OK!!  That's terrible about your car... 

Betsy


----------



## drenee

oh gosh, jmiked, i'm so sorry to hear about that.  car accidents are no fun at all.  Hope your brother feels better today, although it's been my experience you feel a bit worse on the second day.


----------



## Linda Cannon-Mott

jmiked said:


> Well, it's sunny and 40F in Austin. I'm just glad to live to see it. Yesterday afternoon, a driver couldn't see around a big van at an intersection, so ignored the "Left Turn Yield on Green" sign and didn't even slow down to turn even though there wasn't any way to see oncoming traffic, and I went right into the side of her car. Fortunately, no one was hurt, even though my brother, who was out geocaching with me, has a slight ache where the seat belt caught him.
> 
> The sad thing is that my car, which I bought used and have spent a lot of time and money bringing up to snuff, is probably a total loss, since the repair costs will no doubt be much more than the book value (it's 12 years old). There goes the best car I ever owned.
> 
> Mike


Mike, glad to hear there were no injuries in the accident!


----------



## Leslie

Oh, Mike, that's terrible! So glad you are okay and your brother too. As for the car, as the wise mother of a very good friend used to say to me, "It's just a piece of metal with a motor in it..."

Bad karma all over the universe yesterday. Let's hope things get better.

L


----------



## Anju 

We did miss you Leslie - I was afraid you lost your electricity! and would be one of those that couldn't get it until mid-February?  Hope you are feeling much better now, and delighted that your son got home safe and sound.

Mike that is horrible, but I also am glad that you and your brother are ok.  Sorry about your car, it always happens when you have one you really like.

I had heard of another horrible incident here in Mexico to a friend of mine, so glad that these three are over with now - no more bad things are going to happen to my friends, which all of you are!


----------



## Leslie

Thank you for that threebie, Anju, I hope you are right!

The sun is peeking through the clouds and it is 17 degrees this morning. I actually feel like myself this morning and woke up with only a little, not splitting, headache. Let's hope this is the final stretch of getting better.

L


----------



## Anne

Good Morning it is 20 here in Queens,New York today. I am so happy it is the weekend Lesile I hope you feel better soon. Mike I am glad that you and your brother are okay.


----------



## Jeff

Good morning all.

It's 31 on the way to 72 in McGregor, Texas.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

It's 25 degrees here in Northern VA, but it's going to be 71 in San Diego tomorrow when we get there! YAYYYY! Another picture from a past trip, from Cabrillo National Monument on the tip of Pt Loma looking more or less towards Mexico.


----------



## intinst

55 In Little rock. Late morning for me after getting off work at 2am. Which I will do tonight. And tomorrow. And all next week, including next weekend, too. Glad to have a job, but the hours take a lot more out of me than they did when I was thirty.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Finally put the little quilt from er, heck, in the mail. Love the way it turned out, hated working from someone else's design. Here's a pic, doesn't really do it justice, it's much softer looking than this turned out, I should have reflected in some light from the other side too (I'll have to fiddle with the pic sometime).


----------



## Guest

Oh my!  It looks like it should be framed and in a museum.  It's beautiful!


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Thanks, Vamp! it's small, 12X15.  Beaded and some paint for shading, especially on the blue.  A friend drew the design for, of all things, a tattoo for her daughter, and wanted it created in fabric as a gift for the daughter.  I thought, what the heck, but I'm not sure I would do a design of someone else's again....

Betsy


----------



## Anju 

Betsy - absolutely incredible!  Hope you got paid BIG BUCKS for it!

Hope you have a good time in SD - my brother lives there and is almost as obnoxious about the weather there as I am about the weather here.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Thanks, Anju, the weather looks great this year so far; we've had years with a lot of rain, which they needed in SD but we didn't    It's always a great month to kick back and relax.  We're very lucky to be able to do this, enjoying it while we can.  Doing the last bit of packing and arrangements now.  I'm not going to take a sewing machine this year, going to work on some designs which will require painting, beading and hand stitching.

Leslie, glad you're feeling better!!!

Betsy


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Betsy, that quilt is gorgeous.  You are so talented.


----------



## Leslie

Thank you Betsy, I am feeling better.

That quilt is beautiful. And from a tattoo design! How cool! Thanks for posting the picture, which is probably about the last thing you have time for in the midst of all your travel preparations!

L


----------



## Linda Cannon-Mott

Betsy the quilt is beautiful, you are very talented!

I will be in San Diego the week of 02/09/09 for 2 PI meetings, 3 days at one hotel and then a taxi to another for 3. I have been to San Francisco and Monterey, 1st time in San Diego. Too bad I have no time to site see.


----------



## Leslie

Linda Cannon-Mott said:


> Betsy the quilt is beautiful, you are very talented!
> 
> I will be in San Diego the week of 02/09/09 for 2 PI meetings, 3 days at one hotel and then a taxi to another for 3. I have been to San Francisco and Monterey, 1st time in San Diego. Too bad I have no time to site see.


Which hotel? Hopefully not the Town & Country. The first time I ever went to San Diego, we flew in at night, so I didn't see the water. The conference was at the T&C, which is next to the interstate (on one side) and a mall on the other. The few times I got away from the hotel I was with groups of people who wanted to touristy spots (some Mexican village thing is the only thing I remember) which I thought was dreadful. I was mystified as to why everyone thought SD was so wonderful.

The next time I went -- 10 years later -- I left Maine in the midst of a snowstorm (it was February) and flew in on a beautiful, glittering sunny afternoon. Sailboats were sailing, ferries were ferrying (the airport is practically in the water) and I suddenly I realized what I missed on the first trip. Hopefully you are staying at the Hyatt or the Marriott or someplace with a view!

L


----------



## Linda Cannon-Mott

Leslie, I will find out Monday, waiting on my itinerary. Orlando 6-8, home one night, then CA for 5 nights. Those meetings are so tiring, hope I can make it with 3 back to back.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Linda Cannon-Mott said:


> Betsy the quilt is beautiful, you are very talented!
> 
> I will be in San Diego the week of 02/09/09 for 2 PI meetings, 3 days at one hotel and then a taxi to another for 3. I have been to San Francisco and Monterey, 1st time in San Diego. Too bad I have no time to site see.


Linda, Linda, Linda!

Maybe we could meet for a drink or something at one of your hotels, that is tooooo cool. I'll PM you my cell phone number!!!! Woohoo! Or if you have time one evening you could come over to the condo for dinner!

Betsy


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Leslie said:


> The next time I went -- 10 years later -- I left Maine in the midst of a snowstorm (it was February) and flew in on a beautiful, glittering sunny afternoon. Sailboats were sailing, ferries were ferrying (the airport is practically in the water) and I suddenly I realized what I missed on the first trip. Hopefully you are staying at the Hyatt or the Marriott or someplace with a view!
> 
> L


Leslie, our condo is right across the bay from the airport. The planes take off and go right over the condo, climbing all the way. It's quite distracting when in the hot tub.

This is more or less a view of the area where the airport is from our balcony. It's way over past the low ridge with palm trees (not the mountains).










Sounds like you were in Mission Valley or Fashion Valley the first time. A grim place.

Betsy


----------



## Linda Cannon-Mott

Betsy the Quilter said:


> Linda, Linda, Linda!
> 
> Maybe we could meet for a drink or something at one of your hotels, that is too cool. I'll PM you my cell phone number!!!! Boohoo! Or if you have time one evening you could come over to the condo for dinner!
> 
> Betsy


Having a drink together would be great! What are the chances of us being in San Diego at the same time?? Will reply to your PM.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Good Morning!

Packing up the lapotop for my trip to San Diego!  Hopefully the next time I email I'll be in 70+ degree weather!

Betsy


----------



## Ann in Arlington

Safe trip Betsy. . . I'll hold down the fort here in NoVa!

Ann


----------



## Guest

It's Sunday morning and I love it.  I just have to pitter around here at work for 12 short hours and I can get back to what I like doing best, nothing.

We had a good little chat last night but I had to leave early because 5 AM just comes too fast.

Now, I am just waiting for it to warm up a little more and I'll go out and inspect the lumber yard.  The good news is it's still damp out so there's virtually no chance of any unwanted fires.

It would be bad to find a fire now.  I just saw our fire truck heading out of town.  I guess someone out there has bigger problems than me this morning.


The bad news is it's been cold the last few nights and they let the hoses run a little to keep the lines from freezing up.  There are patches of ice out there.  Ice is not a common occurrence here.

I'll get that done and come back in and watch the special Features on the Corps Bride DVD.  I forgot it was in my Netflix que and I watched  Friday using Netflix's instant viewing option.


----------



## ScottBooks

Vampyre said:


> Now, I am just waiting for it to warm up a little more and I'll go out and inspect the lumber yard. The good news is it's still damp out so there's virtually no chance of any unwanted fires.


OK, I'll ask; What kind of fires in a lumberyard could be wanted?


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

From the airport, clear and sunny.  Zipped through security, not too many people this early on a Sunday morning.  Haven't tried the Kindle yet, but the Aspire made it through its first xrays apparently unscathed.  Flying Southwest.  Love Southwest.  I'm even competitive enough I miss the battle to be at the front of the waiting line, but I have to admit their current system is more relaxed.  I got my competitive urges yesterday trying to get online as soon as possible once the 24 hour checkin time arrived.  We're in B group which means we'll be able to get an overhead bin.

Betsy


----------



## Jeff

Wave when you fly-over, Betsy.

The temperature is 45 on the way to 72, deep in the heart of Texas. Good morning everyone.

Beth A is the winner of the Gone For a Soldier DTB contest and Sailor won the Treasure of La Malinche DTB contest. Congratulations to the winners and thanks for participating.


----------



## Leslie

Good morning all and happy Super Bowl day for those who care this year (I really don't...LOL).

18 degrees in southern Maine and sort of cloudy out there. A good day to kick back and take it easy.

L


----------



## Anne

Good Morning  it is 33 here today in Queens, New York.


----------



## Leslie

Betsy the Quilter said:


> Sounds like you were in Mission Valley or Fashion Valley the first time. A grim place.
> 
> Betsy


Fashion Valley rings a bell.

The Town & Country was supposed to be an "all inclusive" resort. It was built (I would guess) in the 60s and I was there in the 1988 and I have to say, it was looking pretty shabby. It probably didn't help that I was almost 8 months pregnant, big as a house and had swollen feet. It was not a memorable trip.

L


----------



## Lynn

Good morning - it is sunny and cool here in central Florida. Should be a nice day for the super bowl later this afternoon. I think I will just sit out on the veranda and read today 

Lynn L


----------



## intinst

Leslie said:


> It was not a memorable trip.
> 
> L


Oh, it was memorable, just not good memories.


----------



## Leslie

intinst said:


> Oh, it was memorable, just not good memories.


Good edit! Thanks...LOL

L


----------



## Linda Cannon-Mott

Good morning! It is a beautiful, sunny day in the 50's here in Alabama. I plan to finish Outlander this afternoon and then watch the superbowl.

Hope all of you have a good day!


----------



## Leslie

Good morning all,

6 degrees in southern Maine. It's Groundhog Day! Will Phil see his shadow? He comes out in approximately 24 minutes (daybreak).

http://www.groundhog.org/info/feb2.php

Here in southern Maine, I don't think he'd see much. Looks like a cloudy day today.

L


----------



## Jeff

Good Groundhog Day; it’s 37, deep in the heart of Texas.


----------



## Ann in Arlington

Boy those western PA people will be going nuts today. . .first the Steelers, now Punxatawny Phil.  If his hole were here in NoVa he'd definitely see his shadow: it's clear and cold. . . .though not freezing.

Good Morning!

Ann


----------



## Linda Cannon-Mott

Happy GroundHog Day! He wouldn't see his shadow in Alabama, 47 and raining.
UGH Monday again...where did the weekend go??


----------



## RB

Good Morning..just got the kids off to school.  Never posted on this thread before, but am so close to my 50 posts, I want to get up there and see what happens to my stars!!
Sunny here in N.J. !!


----------



## drenee

Good morning.  32 in northern WV.  High of 36 expected and a few snow flurries.


----------



## Leslie

RB said:


> Good Morning..just got the kids off to school. Never posted on this thread before, but am so close to my 50 posts, I want to get up there and see what happens to my stars!!
> Sunny here in N.J. !!


Welcome RB. Glad to have you join us for our morning roll call!

L


----------



## Anne

Good Morning it is 41 here in Queens, New York today.


----------



## Gables Girl

Good morning, it's 70 and sunny here in Miami.  It's Monday?  Where did the weekend go?  Oh yeah, I worked this weekend.  Maybe next weekend I'll have time to read.


----------



## intinst

Hello, 41 and sunny here. Everyone be safe today.


----------



## RB

Good Morning...still dark here in NJ, but snowed a little bit last night, and we're expecting more later today.
Have a good day!


----------



## paisley

Good morning. It's 34 and just a dusting of snow on the grass.


----------



## Ann in Arlington

Good Morning.  31 outside and snow on the ground.  Roads look o.k. though. . . .won't get very warm today and may snow a little more off and on.  Gee, Betsy, you're missing it. . . .

Ann


----------



## Jeff

Good morning. 

31 right now in McGregor, Texas with an expected high of 70.


----------



## Wisteria Clematis

Betsy the Quilter said:


> From the airport, clear and sunny. Zipped through security, not too many people this early on a Sunday morning. Haven't tried the Kindle yet, but the Aspire made it through its first xrays apparently unscathed.
> Betsy


I expected Betsy would be online bragging about the sunshine in CA by now but she must be out enjoying it instead. Ten degrees in upstate NY this morning....brrrrr.


----------



## Anne

Good Morning It is 33 here in Queens,New York today. We may get more snow today Yuck!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Leslie

Morning all, 

29 degrees here in southern Maine. There is a big storm that I am hoping will skirt by us. That's what Altitude Lou is predicting, let's hope he's right (he's right about 50% of the time). 

No Internet at the house this morning. That's why I am late signing on. 

L


----------



## Linda Cannon-Mott

Good morning,
38 in Alabama this morning and sunshine.


----------



## Anju 

Mornin' - 68 right now looking to 84 - nice blue clear sky - Betsy's probably still asleep, west coast time doncha know


----------



## Leslie

Morning all, 

16 degrees and very blah looking outside this morning. White ground, white on the car, white sky. Dull.

L


----------



## Jeff

Good Wednesday morning from deep in the heart of Texas. The temperature is 32 and it’s dark.


----------



## Gables Girl

Good Morning it's 46 here in Miami and supposed to be colder tonight.  I've had enough cold, summer can come back now.


----------



## drenee

Snow.  Again.


----------



## ladyknight33

46 degress here in beautiful Florida  brrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr


----------



## Anne

Good Morning it is 18 here in Queens,New York today.


----------



## Linda Cannon-Mott

Morning ya'll! It is 15 in the deep South this morning with a wind chill of 7. Brrrrrr, we're not use to this!


----------



## intinst

It was 17 early today, up to 31 now and clear skies. A bit brisk for here in AR.Take care all.


----------



## jah

Good Morning Everyone, it a very cold -10 here in Albany NY, Hope everyone has a great day and stay warm.


----------



## drenee

3 degrees.  Brrrr.  6 weeks till spring.


----------



## Anne

Good Morning it is 12 here in Queens,New York.


----------



## RB

Morning...9 degrees but sunny here in NJ


----------



## ScottBooks

The wind is blowing at a steady 11.2 mph out of the NE. Highest gust in the last 24 hours was 31.2 mph. And it's damn cold.

Good Morning.

Scott


----------



## intinst

Good Morning. All you Nawtherners be careful with that cold weather. 30 degrees and clear here in AR.


----------



## BambiB

Jeff said:


> Good Wednesday morning from deep in the heart of Texas. The temperature is 32 and it's dark.


Hmmm...I wonder if we are close. Typing in from Hewitt...you?

Not bad outside. Sunny and 40. Although, it is that kind of weather that looks really warm when you open the curtains in the morning, but is chilly when you open the door. Makes me think spring is not too far off (regardless of what Phil prognosticated!); who's to say though, it was 80 a couple of days ago.


----------



## Leslie

Morning all,

Cold this morning, -1 when I got up, around 6 now. There is a huge ridge of high pressure which will be giving us lots of sun and cold for the next few days. Frankly, right now I'll take the cold over another snowstorm.

L


----------



## crebel

Content removed due to TOS Change of 2018.


----------



## Leslie

Morning all,

-9 degrees in very frosty southern Maine this morning. Happy Friday, the weekend is almost here!

L


----------



## Jeff

Good morning everyone. The temperature in Waco is 54, on the way to 74.


----------



## ScottBooks

Wind out of the SW at 3mph, no gusts to speak of. 

That bodes well for the weather nitwits forecast of warmer this weekend.

Good Morning!

Scott


----------



## drenee

18...feels like 9.  high of 38 expected, and the sun is supposed to appear.


----------



## jah

Good Morning Everyone, it a cold 7 here in Albany NY, I hope everyone has a great day, Stay warm everyone.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Leslie said:


> Fashion Valley rings a bell.
> 
> The Town & Country was supposed to be an "all inclusive" resort. It was built (I would guess) in the 60s and I was there in the 1988 and I have to say, it was looking pretty shabby. It probably didn't help that I was almost 8 months pregnant, big as a house and had swollen feet. It was not a memorable trip.
> 
> L


Actually, it sounds like it was, for all the wrong reasons!

Betsy


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Wisteria Clematis said:


> I expected Betsy would be online bragging about the sunshine in CA by now but she must be out enjoying it instead. Ten degrees in upstate NY this morning....brrrrr.


I was waiting for some bad weather so y'all wouldn't be so jealous. Some rain moved in last night, we had to run the little gas heater; it's supposed to be rainy for the next couple of days. We still got a bike ride in yesterday. I'm finally settling into a routine so I'll be more active! It's 59 degrees here this morning and sprinkling; there was a big storm during the night, apparently.

Here's the sunrise yesterday:









And here's our ride:









(My husband hates the handling compared to our sports cars, but we love the convertible top. I guess we'll have to put it up today, first time since the 1st.)

Betsy


----------



## Anne

Good morning It is 21 here in Queens,New York .It is going up to 36.


----------



## Tippy

Rapid City, SD is referred to by locals as the Banana Belt.  Shortly after I moved to RC, I went to the bank.  Some joker had tied bananas to the lower branches of all the trees!  LOL!  Today is going to be in the mid 50s -- and it is only the beginning of February.  Oh Spring is the the air. . .


----------



## intinst

Good Morning All! Warm but Cloudy here in Little Rock. TGIF!And, it looks like I won't have to work this weekend , so maybe, it really is Friday, not the 5th Monday of the week.


----------



## Vegas_Asian

Morning...Afternoon, I mean. Its cloudy here, too. So I'm figuring that I skip going to the dog park today and just do homework since it cooled down with the lack of sun. My plan is not to wait last minute finish up and study, which is what I usually do. lol


----------



## Michael R. Hicks

Ugh. Up before 5am sneezing and honking. Currently a balmy 30 degrees. <achoo!>


----------



## Ann in Arlington

Good Morning!  29° just now but supposed to go up to 55 by midday which will seem like summer!

Ann


----------



## Leslie

Morning all,

3 degrees and lots of sun. It seems like that ridge of high pressure is still in place.

L


----------



## Jeff

The current temperature in the heart of Texas is 64, with an expected high of 74.

Good morning, folks.


----------



## Anne

Good Morning it is 32 here in Queens,New York today. I am so happy it is the weekend.


----------



## Anju 

Right now 59, sunny and clear on thee way to 80 - another beautiful day in paradise!


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Cool and cloudy in San Diego, 53 degrees right now at 7:19 AM, PST.  Some sun breaking out onto the dog beach across the channel.  The locals will be breaking out their mackinaws, it's only supposed to get up to the high 50s, maybe 60.

It's supposed to rain the next few days, but here that usually means in the morning and evenings with a break in the middle.  Very rare to have an all day rain.  (Yesterday we went out without an umbrella and spent much of the evening walking around the historic Gaslamp district, but it  rained quite a bit overnight.)

Back to watching for dolphins in the channel...

Betsy


----------



## drenee

Good afternoon.  48 when I got up this morning.  55 is the high expected.  Ran some errands this morning.  It was great to be out.  Hopefully the sun will stay out long enough to melt the ice in front of my garage door.  A little bit tricky trying to walk on it.


----------



## Leslie

Morning all,

36 degrees this morning in southern Maine. Heat wave! LOL

L


----------



## drenee

46 this morning.  Most of the snow has melted, leaving behind yucky black piles of cinders.


----------



## Ann in Arlington

Good morning!  I'ts 53 as I type at about 8:45. . . .supposed to go to 60 today and I won't be surprised if it gets even warmer.  I think the hubby intends to fix the pipe that burst a couple of weeks ago so I guess I'll be plumber's helper for at least part of the day.

Ann


----------



## Jeff

Good Sunday morning everyone. It's already hot in the *H*eart *O*f *T*exas.


----------



## Anne

Good Morning  It is 56 here in Queens, New York today we are having a heat wave.


----------



## Beth A

Good Morning, it is 16 in Minnesota this Morning


----------



## Ann in Arlington

Anne said:


> Good Morning It is 56 here in Queens, New York today we are having a heat wave.





Beth A said:


> Good Morning, it is 16 in Minnesota this Morning


Oh. . .so you're having a heat wave too! 

Ann


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

It's going to be warmer at home (Alexandria, VA) than it is in San Diego today! But we have palm trees, seals swimming by, and an outdoor organ recital to go to...

It's already been gorgeous, I had the door to the condo open for a little while, the air was fresh and wonderful. It's supposed to be rainy today, but a typical rainy day here has more sunshine than rain and today is proving to be that way so far.










Betsy


----------



## Leslie

Morning all,

It's Monday, the big day. Three hours to press conference time. Here in Maine it is 11 degrees and the sun is peeking over the horizon.

L


----------



## Ann in Arlington

Good Morning. . . .. sunny and 36 this morning. . .supposed to go up to mid 50's.

See you all back here at 5:30 when I'm home for work. . .wonder if there will be any new posts. . .

Ann


----------



## Jeff

Good morning. It’s 52 and drizzling, deep in the heart of Texas; ‘should be 75 later.


----------



## Anne

Good Morning it is 33 here in Queens, New York today.


----------



## Anne

Betsy the Quilter said:


> It's going to be warmer at home (Alexandria, VA) than it is in San Diego today! But we have palm trees, seals swimming by, and an outdoor organ recital to go to...
> 
> It's already been gorgeous, I had the door to the condo open for a little while, the air was fresh and wonderful. It's supposed to be rainy today, but a typical rainy day here has more sunshine than rain and today is proving to be that way so far.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Betsy


Betsy : Thanks for the photo I just printed it out. I am going to keep it next to my computer and have it there to look at the next time it snows.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Good morning! A storm blew in this morning in San Diego. I went out to get the paper just before the rain started but the wind was howling!!! (We're such news junkies, we get the paper delivered here. Alas, the Union-Tribune does not yet have a Kindle edition, although they have started some kind of electronic edition.) The deck furniture is blowing all around the complex. This is supposed to be the last of the three storms that blew in since Thursday, bringing some much needed rain to the area.

Glad you liked the pic, Anne. There's more on my trip blog for our family--http://www.truetrip.blogspot.com

Betsy


----------



## Jeff

Good morning from misty McGregor, Texas where the temperature is 63 degrees.


----------



## Leslie

Morning all,

Sunny and warmish here in southern Maine...temps in the 20s. Supposed to get into the 40s tomorrow with rain and fog!

L


----------



## Linda Cannon-Mott

Good morning ya'll! 57 and overcast in the heart of Dixie today. Hope all of you have a good Tuesday!


----------



## Angela

Good morning from the piney woods of East Texas! 51 and muggy!! High chances of severe thunderstorms, hail and tornadoes today!


----------



## Gables Girl

Good morning from south Florida, it's 70 and going to get to 78 today.  Looks like winter may be over here.


----------



## Anne

Good morning it is 40 here in Queens,New York. We may get some rain today. I am glad that it is rain and not snow.


----------



## paisley

Good morning everyone. It's pretty mild here: 47. I'm not sure what the high temp will be, but 47 is a good enough sign.


----------



## B-Kay 1325

Good Morning,

It is currently 39 here in Tucson, AZ.  We have been under a storm watch all night and there is "snow" all around us on the mountains (as well as some places in the valley) this morning.  Our high today is forecasted at 46 and we are supposed to freeze tonight.  Last week we were in the 80's!!.  Don't ya just love it?  We do cause it doesn't last so long that you get tired of it.  Rain is always welcome in the desert.

Betsy that is a beautiful picture, I love to visit San Diego.


----------



## Leslie

Morning all,

25 degrees. They are predicting rain and melting snow today here in southern Maine.

L


----------



## Jeff

Deep in the heart of Texas, it’s 52 with an expected high of 72 today, Good morning.


----------



## Ann in Arlington

Good Morning from Arlington. . .it's currently 50 and we're expecting 70 today. . . .don't think it's gonna last though:  I've heard rumors of possible "wintry mix" on Saturday. . .

Off to work!

Ann


----------



## Linda Cannon-Mott

Good morning from Alabama, it is 63 and we are under a tornado watch until 3PM. The sky looks very angry this morning.


----------



## Anne

Good Morning it is 48 here in Queens,New York today.


----------



## crebel

Content removed due to TOS Change of 2018.


----------



## Anju 

Goof morning from Mexico, we are 60 deg looking to upper 70's.

I had a very bad dream last night about Leslie - she was first in line for the K3 and they would not give it to her    Just glad it was a dream    This beautiful day will wash that dream away - i hope


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Too busy this morning to check the temp, but it was nice enough to wear short sleeves.  

I went to a very nice volunteer appreciation breakfast at my grandson's school and found out that my granddaughter had also been accepted.  Happy tears all around.


----------



## Angela

Good morrning All!! After a rough night of storms, it is a beautiful day! Not sure of the temp, but I do have a bit of cleaning up outside due to all the debris from the winds last night.


----------



## Ann in Arlington

Morning, All!  Well it's 53 now and supposed to go up to 62.  But the picture on the forecast screen is a tree leaning sideways with horizontal lines going through it.  I think that means windy!  I have a meeting after work to night so won't get home until late but expect to get caught up over the weekend (I'm off tomorrow) with all the KindleBoarding. . . we are certainly a bunch of Chatty Cathy's since the big announcement!  (and by 'we' I mean 'you all' because I've barely had time to read anything!)

Hope everyone has a good day!

Happy Birthday, Abe and Chuck*.

Ann


*(That's Lincoln and Darwin)


----------



## Gables Girl

Morning all it's 69 here in Miami and going to get to 80 today.  My computer is back working again.  The video card failed, which was still under warranty so they had to replace it, and then the drivers had to be redone, which they didn't do when they replaced it, so between that, work and my yoga classes it been a hectic few days.  Almost time spent reading on my Kindle.


----------



## ScottBooks

Good Morning from just north of dog.

Winds sustained at 21mph from W/SW. Highest gust in last 8 hours 49mph. Going to have to be careful not to make any of those "involuntary lane changes" on the highway today.


----------



## Linda Cannon-Mott

Good morning, 33 in Alabama the Beautiful today. Hope all of you have a good Thursday!


----------



## Jeff

Good morning KindleBoards. For anyone that remotely cares, the temperature in McGregor, Texas is 45 with a high today of 75.


----------



## Leslie

Good morning all,

38 degrees and raining here in southern Maine. It sounded weird to hear the rain on the roof this morning.

L


----------



## Leslie

Anju said:


> Goof morning from Mexico, we are 60 deg looking to upper 70's.
> 
> I had a very bad dream last night about Leslie - she was first in line for the K3 and they would not give it to her  Just glad it was a dream  This beautiful day will wash that dream away - i hope


That sounds like a nightmare! LOL.


----------



## Anne

Good Morning it is 52 here in Queens, New York today.


----------



## BambiB

Angela said:


> Good morrning All!! After a rough night of storms, it is a beautiful day! Not sure of the temp, but I do have a bit of cleaning up outside due to all the debris from the winds last night.


We felt those storms here in Central Texas too. Lots of downed trees!


----------



## Leslie

Morning all,

22 degrees this morning in southern Maine so winter is back. I did enjoy our one day reprieve with rain and the snow did melt quite a bit.

L


----------



## Jeff

Good Friday the 13th morning. 55, deep in the heart of Texas with a “gonna be” temperature of 75. Hope everybody has a lucky day.


----------



## Linda Cannon-Mott

Good morning all, 39 in Alabama this morning and a beautiful day. Happy Friday the 13th.


----------



## Anne

Good Morning it is 42 here in Queens, New York. I am doing the happy dance this morning. I have off till February 23. The mom and Sophie the little girl I take care of have gone to Floridia for a week.


----------



## Ann in Arlington

Good morning!  Today is sunny but cool:  41 now, going up to 52.

Actually, pretty perfect for the middle of February!

I'm off today but will be going up to visit my dad to get his tax paperwork. . . it'll be a nice drive!  (oohh. . .if I had a new K2 I could have it read to me while I drive. . .guess I'll have to use the radio!   )

Ann


----------



## patrisha w.

Good morning! The temperature here in the Champlain Valley of Vermont is an intermittently-sunny 16 degrees. Today it will reach a high temperature of 21 degrees. A good day to stay in and read...


----------



## B-Kay 1325

Good morning,

Currently 37 degrees with an expected high of 66 degrees.  Clear blue skys, should be beautiful in Tucson today.


----------



## Leslie

Hello everyone,

20 degrees and lots of sun here in southern Maine this morning. Should be a nice day!

L


----------



## Guest

Soggy, wet(redundant much?) and warm.    A good day to be in a place full of wood and saw dust.


----------



## B-Kay 1325

Good Morning,

Currently 36 degrees, sun isn't up yet but expected to be partly cloudy with a high of 60.

Happy Valentines day everyone, hope your day is full of love and happiness.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Good morning from San Diego!!!

Cool here right now, 49 but the sun's not up yet.  It may have been warmer back home in VA yesterday than it was here, but I couldn't have watched seagulls harassing a seal catching fish in the channel back home.  It was in the 50s last night.  The San Diegans had parkas and scarfs on.

Happy Valentine's Day everyone!

Besy


----------



## Jeff

Good Valentines Day morning from the heart of Texas.

39 and dreary this morning; a better day for reading than for writing but spring and the next dread deadline are getting close.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

It's a bit cool this morning, but we didn't get the promised rain beforehand.  We sure do need it.  At least there are scattered green shoots in my otherwise brown lawn.  

We were supposed to get fog yesterday, but it didn't show up until this morning.  At least the fog will add some moisture to the grass.  

It's Saturday, which means I'll be working in the garage, sorting through Christmas decorations.  It's so hard to decide what I can part with, but it's got to be done.

Happy Valentine's Day everyone.


----------



## Anne

Good Morning and Happy Valentines Day  it is 30 here in Queens, New York.


----------



## Ann in Arlington

Good Morning from Arlington. . .it's 39 going to 48 and partly sunny.  Hubby has plumbing work to do. . . .I have a weeks worth of TiVo to catch up on.  

And book Klubs!!!

Ann


----------



## Linda Cannon-Mott

Happy Valentine's Day! It is overcast and 41 in the heart of Dixie. I plan to do some Kindling today, haven't had much time to read this week.


----------



## Anju 

Happy Valentines Day y'all - they do make a big deal of it here, at least where we live.

I'm sorry - 60 deg when I went walking at 6:30, and it is now 70 deg, BLUE sky, no clouds, looking to 80's and ate breakfast outside with the burds awarblin'

Have a good day - In Spanish - may things go well with you !


----------



## Angela

Hope you all are having a wonderful Valentine's Day! It has been a beautiful day here in NE Texas... sunshine, clear blue skies, high of 65!


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Good Morning!!!

It's still dark here in San Diego, but I couldn't sleep so I got up for an early dose of Kindleboards!!!  49 now, supposed to be cloudy today, but that won't keep us from the outdoor organ concert we'll go to.

Hope everyone had a fantastic Valentine's Day!

Betsy


----------



## drenee

27 in northern WV.  A high of 35 expected.  Winter has returned.  It's been spitting snow since yesterday.  Not enough to cover anything; just enough to remind us it's still February.  
I have a shower curtain to sew for my girlfriend today, and it's Daytona 500.  Woo hoo.
Have a great Sunday everyone.
deb


----------



## Guest

I don't have a TV here at work(will have to see about getting that fixed) so I'll be taping the race. I don't follow NASCAR too closely, but I do like Daytona.


----------



## Ann in Arlington

Scheduled to be coldish and sunny here in Northern VA. . . . I'll probably finish catching up on everything TiVo captured for me this week. . . .

Ann


----------



## Gables Girl

Vampyre said:


> I don't have a TV here at work(will have to see about getting that fixed) so I'll be taping the race. I don't follow NASCAR too closely, but I do like Daytona.


Loud roar, left turn, loud roar, left turn, loud roar, left turn, loud roar, left turn, repeat 200 times.......  Just kidding all you fans out there.


----------



## Anne

Good Morning it is 29 here in Queens, New York today.


----------



## Leslie

Morning all,

26 degrees and sunny here in southern Maine today.

L


----------



## Jeff

It’s 44, deep in the heart of Texas. Good morning all you Kindle lovers.


----------



## Linda Cannon-Mott

39, sunny and beautiful in Sweet Home Alabama.


----------



## luvmy4brats

Good Morning. 37 degrees here on the Eastern Shore.


----------



## Guest

Gables Girl said:


> Loud roar, left turn, loud roar, left turn, loud roar, left turn, loud roar, left turn, repeat 200 times.......  Just kidding all you fans out there.


Sometimes it gets interupted by some spectacular 'accidents'. Saying you watch NASCAR for just the racing, is like saying you read Playboy for just the articles. It's all about the wrecking.


----------



## Gables Girl

Vampyre said:


> Sometimes it gets interupted by some spectacular 'accidents'. Saying you watch NASCAR for just the racing, is like saying you read Playboy for just the articles. It's all about the wrecking.


Forgot to add intermittent crashing noises.


----------



## Guest

I'll go home in about 3 hours and watch it.  I love watching stuff on DVR.  FF through comercials is great.


----------



## Leslie

Morning all,

25 degrees and foggy this morning here in southern Maine. I have an awful feeling that my husband gave me his cold...  

L


----------



## Linda Cannon-Mott

Good Monday morning, 31 in Alabama this morning. Feel better Leslie!


----------



## drenee

24, light covering of snow in northern WV.


----------



## Ann in Arlington

30 in Arlington. . . .not supposed to get a lot warmer, but it is sunny.  The daffodils and crocuses in our front garden are starting to peak their little green heads up. . . .

Ann


----------



## Anne

Good Morning it is 29 here in Queens,New York.


----------



## Jeff

Good morning everyone from McGregor, Texas where it is a dreary 45 degrees.


----------



## sam

It's a beautiful 21 degrees out with the sun shining in Omaha, NE.  Today is great because everyone thinks we're closed for the federal holiday and I can get caught up on all my work!  Happy President's Day everyone!


----------



## Angela

Good Morning KindleBoarders!! Or at least what is left of it!! Just got back from running errands and it is a dreary 41 today. I really don't mind cold weather, just wish it came with sunshine!!


----------



## Leslie

Morning all, 

17 degrees and sunny here in southern Maine today.

L


----------



## drenee

Currently 19, but the sun is shining and the sky is blue, in northern WV.  Woo Hoo.  
deb


----------



## Jeff

It's 50 degrees in the heart of Texas - gonna be 68 later.

Good morning folks.


----------



## Anne

Good Morning it is 24 here in Queens,New York today.


----------



## Angela

Good morning... a very damp and chilly 47 this morning in NE Texas. At first I thought it was foggy, but it is raining. Trees are budding and flowers blooming... guess winter is almost over!!


----------



## drenee

Angela, that's just not nice.  LOL.  JK.  I'm very happy for you, and just a bit jealous.  Can you tell??
deb


----------



## Angela

I don't blame you... I am a summer girl and am ready for winter to be over! Of course it probably isn't, just a false sense of hope!!


----------



## Vegas_Asian

Sitting a classroom with no windows, but last I checked it was cloudy and chilly outside. A nice hot mocha latte would be quite refreshing at the moment...as if the world is mocking me...my classmate just walked in with a starbucks iced mocha latte. Its too cold for that!


----------



## Angela

Vegas_Asian said:


> Sitting a classroom with no windows, but last I checked it was cloudy and chilly outside. A nice hot mocha latte would be quite refreshing at the moment...as if the world is mocking me...my classmate just walked in with a starbucks iced mocha latte. Its too cold for that!


Now I want one, too!! 

the hot one... not iced!!


----------



## Anne

Good Morning it is 35 here in Queens,New York today.


----------



## luvmy4brats

Good morning. It's 37 and raining today.


----------



## Linda Cannon-Mott

Good morning all. 56 and raining today.


----------



## Anju 

Buenos Dias

Hope all of you have a wonderful day


----------



## Leslie

Morning all,

26 degrees in southern Maine and sunny right now, but we are supposed to get weather later. I can't complain too much -- it's been 3 weeks since our last storm.

L


----------



## Wheezie

Morning,
50 in Charleston and it's supposed to rain all day.  
Wheezie


----------



## CuriousLaura

Morning, I just found this thread, it's really nice. Ok it's 72 in Miami   and sunny
a bit hot for me....oh well
Have a great day all!


----------



## Jeff

Good morning from deep in the Heart Of Texas where it is going to be hot today.


----------



## Ann in Arlington

Good Morning from Arlington.  The weather is February.  

Ann


----------



## Anne

Good Morning it is 42 here in  Queens,New York


----------



## Linda Cannon-Mott

Good morning ya'll, 40 in the heart of Dixie today. We had some wicked storms yesterday afternoon and last night, with heavy rain, hail and 40 to 45 miles an hour winds. A beautiful day today!


----------



## Jeff

Good morning everyone. It's 55 and going to be 80, deep in the heart of Texas (AKA HOT).

I'm fleshing out _Lonely Is The Soldier_, the prequel to _The Treasure of La Malinche_. If any of you has a military anecdote that you would like to see included as part of Colonel R.A. Lincoln's fictional career as a Delta Operator, send it to me with a release to use it and I'll credit you on the copyright page.


----------



## Sofie

Hi everyone!!

It's 21 degrees in West Central Illinois. We had snow flurries for a short time this morning but now the sun is out. We had gusting winds last night so I'm wondering what blew off the patio and out of the yard. I need to check that. Today, we should have a high of 31.


----------



## Lynn

Good morning all, we have an expected high of 73 today in central florida but a cold front is coming 

Lynn L


----------



## Vegas_Asian

Its nice and sunny today with a temperture at 53 degrees. If there wasn't for a slight breeze I would sit in the sun, which would be uplifting after two tests and a paper submission this morning.


----------



## Leslie

Hello everyone, I apologize for not saying good morning. I got sidetracked by the Oberon Roof of Heaven cover in purple. Oh my God, it's so gorgeous, I can't wait to hold it in my hands.

Meanwhile, I woke up to 4 inches of wet, slushy snow and temps in the 30s. Miserable.

L


----------



## Leslie

Morning all,

20 degrees this morning and more snow fell overnight. It has that winter wonderland look out there again, after weeks of seeing dirty, melting snow.

L


----------



## drenee

A chilly 18, with a high of 28 today.  
deb


----------



## Guest

Not a good morning for me.  I'm off to the dentist to have five titanium screws put into my upper jaw.


----------



## Tippy

Bacardi Jim said:


> Not a good morning for me. I'm off to the dentist to have five titanium screws put into my upper jaw.


 Thinking of you BJ. It's tough, but worth it in the long run. Blessings. Tippy.


----------



## drenee

Good luck, BJ.  My mom just had one done a couple weeks ago.  Five; wow.  
deb


----------



## Linda Cannon-Mott

Good luck BJ! I don't do well with dentists, have to be gassed.  

T.G.I.F. guys and good morning! 30 and sunshine today. 

Happy Friday!


----------



## BambiB

Good Morning everyone!
Its a beautiful, sunny morning here in Central Texas, if just a wee bit on the cool side at 50 degrees.

OK, so can anyone tell what book I am reading right now..."wee bit"...I love that Jamie...oops, sorry, wrong thread!


----------



## BambiB

Good luck BJ...I am not so fond of dentists myself.  Well, I don't mind the dentists, per se, it is more that I don't like when their skills are being plied on me!


----------



## Anne

Good Morning it is 28 here in Queens, New York today.


----------



## Angela

Good morning! It is 54 and clear blue skies today in NE Texas headed to a high of 66! Hubby came home a day early!! woo hoo! 

Thinking about you today BJ... hope all goes well at the dentist!


----------



## drenee

Good Saturday morning.  14 chilly degrees this morning.  Have a great Saturday everyone.
deb


----------



## Gables Girl

Good Morning, it's 58 in Miami.  Jacket weather this early.  Everyone have a safe and happy day.


----------



## intinst

43 and overcast here in Little Rock. Shoulder hurts too much to sleep, so got up early today. Have to work this weekend. Oh well, at least I have a good job, even if I have to work too much overtime.


----------



## Leslie

Morning all,

25 and lots of sun here in southern Maine this morning. Time for my second cup of coffee!

L


----------



## Jeff

Good morning everyone. It’s 54 and drizzling here in the heart of Texas. Hope everyone has a terrific weekend.


----------



## Anne

Good Morning it is 21 here in Queens,New York.


----------



## Ann in Arlington

Good Morning from Arlington.  36 and sunny, though the weather mavens are mumbling about a storm or something coming through.  Don't seem to be quite sure when, though.

Went to get my haircut this morning and the girl at the counter asked about my Kindle. . . .

Ann


----------



## Anju 

Buenos dias y'all

62 this morning and mid-70s today but a bit cloudy, no blue sky, wonder what is going to happen ?


----------



## drenee

23 degrees, light snow fell overnight.  It's going to raise all the way to 28 today.  Seems the cold has set in again to stay for a while. Have a great Sunday everyone.
deb


----------



## Anne

Good Morning it is 42 here in Queens, New York today.


----------



## Leslie

Morning all,

25 in southern Maine with white skies...not blue, not cloudy, just white. I get tired of white at this time of year.

L


----------



## Jeff

It turned cold again in the heart of Texas: 31 with a high of only 61.

Good morning everyone.


----------



## Ann in Arlington

Well the promised snow never materialized though it's pretty overcast right now.  Temp around 36. . . time to go stoke the fire. . . .

Ann
(Oh, and Good Morning!   )


----------



## Gables Girl

It's 75 here in Miami with a beautiful blue sky and lots of sun.  It's supposed to get to 80 today.


----------



## Guest

31 and overcast here this morning. I did see a couple of cardinals and a blue jay in my front yard when I let Pippin out. The bright colors were nice against the grey background.


----------



## B-Kay 1325

Good Morning,  48 this morning with a high of 85, mostly cloudy today.  Door and windows open and really nice.  We have big events in town this week the Rodeo is here for about 10 days with the longest non motorized parade on Thursday.  The Accenture Match Play golf tournament starts sometime this week (I don't follow golf) although I do know that Tiger Woods is making his comeback here, should be an exciting week in Tucson.


----------



## drenee

85??  Are you kidding me?  Lucky you.  
deb


----------



## B-Kay 1325

Yeah I know, we're supposed to be in the 70's and 80's for the next week, great for our scheduled outdoor activities.  Tucson attracts alot of winter visitors (snowbirds) because of our weather.  I don't even own a "winter coat" just layer a couple of jackets if we get cold.


----------



## drenee

I really need to start saving to retire somewhere warmer.  I love love love my mountains, but the cold just doesn't love me anymore.


----------



## B-Kay 1325

Well if you love mountains, you can't go wrong with Tucson, we are surrounded by mountains.  We even have a skiing location on the top of one of them, Ski Valley in Summerhaven on top of Mt. Lemmon.  They have been working on the road up there and I haven't been up the mountain for several years and don't remember ever going up during snow season.  Afraid of the heights, winding roads, sheer drops.  (Shudder)  The roadwork is complete so maybe I'll go up this summer, much cooler up there, our summers are "hot".


----------



## Anju 

drenee said:


> I really need to start saving to retire somewhere warmer. I love love love my mountains, but the cold just doesn't love me anymore.


We live in the mountains in Mexico - 64 at 6 am this morning, and 78 now, blue sky beautiful day. Don't have a winter coat, not sure what I would do if I had to go NOB during winter time.

Good afternoon y'all


----------



## Gables Girl

Good Morning Kindle Land!  Wow first one here today, the rest of you must still be sleeping off the Oscars.   It is 67 and sunny here in Miami.  Off to work and wait for my K2 to ship.


----------



## Leslie

Morning all. 28 degrees and enough snow fell overnight to cancel school. Even so, I need to get to work. I am expecting a UPS package and I have a ton of work waiting for me...

L


----------



## Jeff

Good morning, KindleBoards.

The temperature in Central Texas is 36 with an expected high of 67.


----------



## Anne

Good Morning it is 28 here in Queens, New York today.


----------



## ScottBooks

Good Morning,

Calm winds right now but still brisk around DC. I have the day off (Finally!) but way too much to do to catch up on 9 pages of unread posts! (Marking all the accessories and Oscars threads as read will help  ). (Leslie, I did watch Hugh's opening number and it was quite funny (esp. liked "I haven't seen the Reader")). 

Have a busy day (It helps pass the time while so many of you are waiting for K2).

Scott


----------



## luvmy4brats

Good morning. It's 36 and windy here today.


----------



## pidgeon92

12 freaking degrees.

I think we're in an ice age.


----------



## Linda Cannon-Mott

Good morning from the heart of Dixie. It is 28 and windy today. Monday all day!


----------



## Wheezie

It's a balmy 29 deg. here in Charleston. Good morning to all.


----------



## Roos Mom

Morning All its 24 degs with the sun shining.  We had snow all day yesterday.  I'm in Upstate New York.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Good Morning!  Cool and cloudy today, 57 now heading for a high of 72.  If we want to get warm we move off the coast.  Errand day today before my brother (and his Kindle) arrive for a visit tomorrow!  (When he gets here, two out of three people living here will have a Kindle!)

Go Slumdog Millionaire!  Go Heath!  Go Hugh!!!  (He's SOOOO cute.  Loved the lapdance with Barbara Walters.)

Betsy


----------



## CuriousLaura

Good Monring!!! And it is a GOOD morning it's 70 in Miami and ...... (drum roll please) ... my two K2 shipped....FINALLY
Happy Dance!!!!   
They'll be here on the 26


----------



## Cowgirl

Currently 63 in Gilbert ARizona with a high of 85...that's about 10 degrees warmer for this time of year.


----------



## ogie287 (est. 1838)

It's raining right now and 60, but I got my shipping email so all's good.


----------



## drenee

pidgeon92 said:


> 12 freaking degrees.
> 
> I think we're in an ice age.


I feel your pain.


----------



## drenee

Wheezie said:


> It's a balmy 29 deg. here in Charleston. Good morning to all.


WV or SC?


----------



## Angela

NE Texas just can't seem to make up its mind... Winter or Spring...


----------



## drenee

Good morning.  My body doesn't seem to understand that I do NOT have to be up at 4 this morning.  Oh well, I have a lot of little things I can get done.  
12 degrees this Tuesday morning.  I'm not even going to look and see what the high is going to be. 
Have a great day everyone.  
deb


----------



## Leslie

Good morning. 12 degrees this morning. Winter is back.

L


----------



## luvmy4brats

Good morning. It's 27 degrees with a high of 40 today. I woke up early with a migraine and am hoping it goes away. I found I can get cable Internet and the installer should be here in a few hours. Once he's gone I can go pick up Bella.


----------



## Gables Girl

Good morning, it's 62 here in Miami and someplace in the city my K2 is being loaded on a truck for delivery.  Gonna be a long day.


----------



## Linda Cannon-Mott

Good morning all, 39 in Alabama this morning. Hope everyone has a good day.


----------



## Anne

Good Morning it is 22 here in Queens, New York today.My K2 and Amazon cover are out for delivery. I hope it will come before I have to leave for work at 1pm. Usually UPS delivers in the afternoon as long as My K2 is here when I get home I am happy.


----------



## Guest

Happy K2 day for those getting deliveries today. Can't wait to see real pics from real people. I am very curious to see if they changed the box.


----------



## Jeff

Good morning from the heart of Texas where the temperature is 53 on the way to 75.


----------



## BambiB

Jeff said:


> Good morning from the heart of Texas where the temperature is 53 on the way to 75.


Yay! We are set for about 3 or 4 days of high 70's weather here in Central Texas. I am so happy.

*off to open some windows and let the beautiful day in*


----------



## Anju 

Afternoon - 72 deg but windy so a little coolish, need a jacket.  Beautiful day otherwise.

Here they say February crazy - March more so - 

February has been marvelous except for the last couple of days so it will be interesting to see what happens in March


----------



## drenee

BambiB said:


> Yay! We are set for about 3 or 4 days of high 70's weather here in Central Texas. I am so happy.
> 
> *off to open some windows and let the beautiful day in*


Errrrrrrr


----------



## drenee

21 degrees in northern WV.  We may see some sunshine today, with a high of 48 expected.  
deb


----------



## Ann in Arlington

Good Morning! Only 21 now but they're saying a high of 52. . .it is pretty sunny out there so that might even happen. . .I am getting tired of being cold whenever I'm outside. . .even if wearing hat, coat, and gloves. sigh!

So, how many of you are going to give up your Kindle for Lent?

<ducking and running>



Ann


----------



## Gables Girl

Good morninng it's 67 here in Miami.



Ann Von Hagel said:


> So, how many of you are going to give up your Kindle for Lent?
> 
> <ducking and running>
> 
> 
> 
> Ann


I'm giving up DTBs for Lent does that count?


----------



## Jeff

Gables Girl said:


> I'm giving up DTBs for Lent does that count?


What a depressing idea.

Good morning from McGregor, Texas where it's already warm and soon going to be hot.


----------



## Linda Cannon-Mott

Raining and in the 50's in the Heart of Dixie. What a great day to snuggle up with my Kindle but I have to work.


----------



## CuriousLaura

Morning !
Hope you all have a great day....filled with K2 excitement!


----------



## Anne

Good Morning it is 27 here in Queens, New York today. I was up too late last night playing with Champagne (K2) of course, I have to go into work earlier today. I have to leave here at 9:50 AM today.Usually I do not have to leave here till 1PM. At least Champagne is ready to go with me. She has all books on board and in her brand new Amazon case which  I love.


----------



## Leslie

Morning all,

16 degrees now...it was 4 when I got up. Frosty here in southern Maine! I've been busy writing a review of the new cover I got for my Kindle. Check it out in our new review board which can be found here. Please add your own reviews to the board, too!

L


----------



## rikkileigh

There is mentalinllness in my house this morning........I am sitting in front of my computer looking at the UPS tracking page where it says "OUT FOR DELIVERY". I am afraid to take my shower.  Do I call this afraidtomissupsaphobia?


----------



## Mike D. aka jmiked

Good morning! It's 0930 in Austin, and already 68F. I got up early to go to my allergist for my injection, checked his web site to make sure what the hours are today and found he's out of town to give a lecture.

Back to bed.  

Mike


----------



## Jeff

Good morning all from deep in the heart of Texas where the temperature is 67.


----------



## CuriousLaura

Good Morning from Miami! 
Beautiful day at 71.... 
Have a Kindling day!


----------



## Vegas_Asian

well its still dark here and haven't been outside. according to the weather underground site: its 45 degrees outside and going to warm up to about 70. Yay! Perfect weather for a day at the park. nose is already starting to get runny....could be the early onset of allergy season.


----------



## Leslie

Morning all,

In the 20s right now and it is supposed to go up to the 40s and stay there. Mild weather! Yipee! They are even predicting rain.

I am so ready for winter to be over. I have hit the "I am sick of winter" doldrums.

L


----------



## Anne

Good Morning It is 37 here in Queens, New York today. I got more sleep last night so I feel much better today.


----------



## Anju 

Mornin' ya'll

63 right now, looking to upper 70's, beautiful day to sit in my swing and read


----------



## Linda Cannon-Mott

Good morning ya'll, 49 and cloudy today.


----------



## drenee

Good Friday Morning.  54 warm spring like degrees with light rain this morning.  Winter is coming back after today though.  
Have a happy day everyone.
deb


----------



## luvmy4brats

Good Morning. High today is Mid 60's, rainy and windy. It's a good day to stay in bed and read...Wish I could.


----------



## Leslie

Morning all,

27 degrees in southern Maine with highs in the 40s expected for later today. Like Luv, I wish I could stay home and goof off but alas, a mountain of work awaits me. Sigh....

L


----------



## Gables Girl

Good morning it's 67 and sunny in Miami.  Supposed to get to 78 and be partly cloudy.  Off to work when I'd rather stay home and read my Kindle by the pool.


----------



## DawnOfChaos

Good morning!  Woke up here to 45 degrees here in SE Michigan.  Glad I didn't shovel the snow we got on Sunday, since its all melting now.


----------



## Anne

It is 47 here  right now and it is going up to the 50's today. It is going to rain later yuck at least it is not snow.


----------



## Jeff

Good morning everyone. The temperature here in McGregor, Texas is 68 degrees.


----------



## Ann in Arlington

Good Morning!  It's already 53 and not even 9 a.m. . . .maybe we'll have something resembling actual warmth later in the afternoon. . .if I go out on the deck and stand where the sun shines but sheltered from any breeze. . . .I think there's supposed to be some rain later though. . . .which is o.k. as this is apparently, so far, the absolute dryest February on record in this area. . . .

Ann


----------



## CuriousLaura

Morning from Miami, we're at 74 at the moment...
Hope you all have a great weekend!


----------



## Linda Cannon-Mott

Good morning,
It is 69, raining and we are under tornado watches again. I had the migraine form hell yesterday and feel like a limp dish rag this morning. I have zero energy, thank goodness it is my early Friday & I get off at 1:30.


----------



## BambiB

Good Morning...it is supposed to get up to 86 today!  We are off to the coast for the weekend; should be fun!


----------



## BambiB

Linda Cannon-Mott said:


> Good morning,
> It is 69, raining and we are under tornado watches again. I had the migraine form hell yesterday and feel like a limp dish rag this morning. I have zero energy, thank goodness it is my early Friday & I get off at 1:30.


Hope you feel better soon!


----------



## Angela

Someone forgot to tell Texas that it is still winter!! It will hit 80 here today, which I really don't mind, but it just means we will have to deal with another cold front or 2 before it is all over!


----------



## drenee

Good morning fellow Kindlers.  22 this morning, with a high of 39 expected.  I'm headed to Altoona, PA in a little bit for my grandson's 5th birthday party.  I'm excited.  Hope everyone has a wonderful weekend.  
deb


----------



## Anne

Good Morning it is 35 here today.


----------



## Gables Girl

Good morning KindleBoarders.  It's 63 and sunny here in Miami and I'm going to Disney World, Orlando high of 83 today!


----------



## Jeff

Good morning from deep in the heart of Texas.


----------



## Ann in Arlington

Good Morning! It's nearly 9:30 and just 34. I guess Winter isn't really gone yet. . . .there are even rumors of snowflakes in the next couple of days. This Zits cartoon from a couple of days ago is so appropriate. . .sorry, can't make it do a real image. . .

http://est.rbma.com/content/Zits?date=20090226

Ann


----------



## Leslie

Morning all,

34 degrees and lots of sun this morning. Off to work for a few hours and then out to lunch. Fun!

L


----------



## drenee

Leslie said:


> Morning all,
> 
> 34 degrees and lots of sun this morning. Off to work for a few hours and then out to lunch. Fun!
> 
> L


You're supposed to be writing us a book today! JK...have fun.


----------



## Anju 

Buenos dias y'all!

All I'll say is another beautiful day Lakeside


----------



## Leslie

Morning all,

15 degrees this morning. We're off to Massachusetts for the day so I won't be around too much. I trust everyone will behave without me.   

L


----------



## Linda Cannon-Mott

Good morning all, 28 and *snowing!! * I am so excited, it is beautiful and this doesn't happen often in Alabama.


----------



## Jeff

Good morning from Central Texas where winter has returned us to 27 degrees from the 82 of two days ago. At least it isn't snowing.


----------



## Guest

It was nice and warm this morning as we went through a severe thunderstorm watch and tornado watch.  Lots of hard rain and winds gusting up to 35-40 mph.  Fun fun fun!.

The clouds are breaking up now and the temp is falling as a cold front moves in this way.  Tonight will dip into the lower 30s.  The wind is still blowing pretty hard.  I just hope none of my trees decide to fall.


----------



## intinst

Bright, sun shiny day here in AR starting off at 33 degrees. Pretty, after a couple of soggy wet ones.


----------



## Ann in Arlington

Good Morning. .. .yes I've been up a while but took me some time to get here. . . .current temp is 34, a half inch or snow on the ground. . .  .6-10 inches expected tonight and into tomorrow morning.

Woo Hoo!  Snow day Monday!!  

Ann


----------



## drenee

Good Monday morning all.  11 degrees currently, with only a high of 21 today.  But nothing more than a dusting of snow.  All of our DKB (dear kindleboarders) in the path of the winter storm, be careful if you have to go out.
deb


----------



## Ann in Arlington

Good morning. . . .well. . .the predicted snow arrived. . . I estimate 8 - 10 inches on the deck.  Still coming down, though a little more lightly now. . . .sadly I DO have to go to work. . .they haven't yet closed the Government!  (Though I keep refeshing the Washington Post 'Closings & Delays' website hoping!!. . . .at least if I do go in, it'll be quiet and I'll be able to catch up on a backlog of dropped off returns I'm supposed to have started before the folks show up for appointments!

Oops. . .my ride's ready to go. . . gotta run!

Ann


----------



## Jeff

It's cold in the heart of Texas. Good morning KindleBoards. Have a great Monday.


----------



## Leslie

Morning all,

19 degrees and snowing. We're supposed to get 15 inches today. School is closed and I am not sure I will make it in to my office. What's the expression about March..."In like a lion..."?

Sigh. I am ready for winter to be over.

L


----------



## ELDogStar

20 degrees got my driveway 1/3 shoveled and blown and now it is storming again.
More COFFEE please!
K-cup Dark Magic.

EL


----------



## tessa

Its 10 AM and still snowing.  I'm going back to bed wake me up when its spring.


----------



## Leslie

Good morning,

16 degrees and the snow has stopped, so back to work for me today.

L


----------



## Ann in Arlington

7:35 a.m.  11.7° F.  Bright Blue skies, and sunny.  At lest 6 inches of snow still laying around.  Supposed to get up to a high of . . . wait for it. . . . 29°.  Brrrr. . . . Lookin' forward to the weekend when it's supposed to get into the 50's, even low 60's. . . Did I mention I don't like cold?  

Anyway, good morning! . . . . .

Ann


----------



## Linda Cannon-Mott

Good morning ya'll, it is 23 but an absolutely beautiful day with blue, blue sky and sunshine. Have a good one!


----------



## Vegas_Asian

Its still dark outside, but expecting a day in the high 60s low 70s. Hoping its going to be a clear day. yesterday was a bit cloudy.


----------



## Jeff

Good morning from deep in the heart of Texas. 'Hope everyone has a terrific day.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Happy Birthday, Jeff!!!

and Good Morning from southern California.










Betsy


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Happy Birthday, Jeff!!!

and Good Morning from southern California.










Betsy


----------



## Leslie

Morning all,

Very cold this morning....-4 when I got up. When is spring coming? I'm tired of cold weather!

L


----------



## kevin63

Leslie said:


> Morning all,
> 
> Very cold this morning....-4 when I got up. When is spring coming? I'm tired of cold weather!
> 
> L


It's in the 20's right now in MO. It's supposed to get up to the 70's by the weekend. I'm ready for warm weather too. I'm going to Key West, FL the 1st week in April. Can't come soon enough.


----------



## Wisteria Clematis

Leslie said:


> Morning all,
> 
> Very cold this morning....-4 when I got up. When is spring coming? I'm tired of cold weather!


In sixteen more days. Lol. Is that even possible? We still have a lot of snow on the ground here, it doesn't feel like it will ever be spring.


----------



## Anju 

Won't say anything other than

Mornin' y'all


----------



## Linda Cannon-Mott

Good morning everybody, it is 39 in the heart of Dixie today and overcast. Spring is in the air, my Hyacinths are in bloom and smell so good.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Good mornng, 52 in San Diego!

Our next houseguest arriving today.  There will be four of us in a 500 square feet, one and a 1/2 bedroom condo for the next four days.  Thank God I have a Kindle.

Betsy


----------



## rla1996

Leslie come see us here in AZ the high was 90 yesterday.  As for snow... whats that? last time I saw the stuff we took the kids to the mountains to play in it.  Of course if you're gonna visit NOW is the time.  You definitly don't want to be here in July.  its currently 60 at 7:30 am


----------



## Cowgirl

rla1996 said:


> Leslie come see us here in AZ the high was 90 yesterday. As for snow... whats that? last time I saw the stuff we took the kids to the mountains to play in it. Of course if you're gonna visit NOW is the time. You definitly don't want to be here in July. its currently 60 at 7:30 am


I'm also in Arizona...The smell of the orange blossoms this morning is intoxicating!


----------



## Vegas_Asian

Its nice and sunny in vegas, but still a little windy (not as much as the last two days.) Actually got a decent sleep so I'm off to get some homework done today.


----------



## Ann in Arlington

Good Morning from Arlington! 28 now. . .supposed to get up to 48 today. . .60 tomorrow and <gasp!> 70 on Saturday. Woo hoo!

Oops. . .time to get ready for work. . .

Ann


----------



## Linda Cannon-Mott

Good mooning from Alabama. It is 42 this morning with a predicted high of 70. Hoping everyone has a good day.


----------



## Ann in Arlington

Good Morning from Arlington where it's 42 right now and expected to get to 65. . . . here's hoping Spring has really sprung.  

Ann


----------



## luvmy4brats

Good Morning! It's 41 here and supposed to get up to 58. that's a good thing because I want all this snow GONE!

This morning, I'm teaching an arts and crafts class for about a dozen 7-10 year olds. The girls in class are great, the boys on the other hand, complain the entire time! LOL!


----------



## drenee

Good morning.  54 degrees already this morning.  It seems we're going to have a taste of spring weekend.  
I haven't been on the Board for a few days.  My boyfriend had surgery (cholostomy reversal) a couple days ago and I've been at the hospital.  My Kindle was great, just like I thought it would be.  I finished one book, and then read a bunch of samples.  Ordered The Tea Rose because I liked the sample, and now I'm reading that one.
It's going to take me forever to get caught up on my reading on the Boards here. 
Have a great Friday everyone.  
deb


----------



## busy91

Good Morning from NYC.  It is about 42 right now, which was better than what it was on Monday!  And we are suppose to get to 60+ on Sunday.  Spring is trying to come.

Happy Friday.


----------



## jpmorgan49

Good Morning!
It's 52 and Sunny in Chicago.  It's going to be warmer than normal this weekend but rain is predicted for the weekend too.  Being a good husband I'll be going to a gardening Expo with my wife this morning.  Yes, of course I have my Kindle..
jp


----------



## Leslie

Morning all,

After 2 days of subzero temperatures it's 40 right now and raining! I hope rain helps to melt snow because I want it gone, gone, gone!

L


----------



## Linda Cannon-Mott

Good morning and T.G.I.F.! 42 here with a high of 70 predicted. We are supposed to have a beautiful weekend with a high in the 70's.


----------



## drenee

Good Sunday morning.  57 degrees already this morning.  Rainy today.  I guess that's okay.  At least it's not snow.  
I have to be inside at the hospital all day again today anyway.  I was hoping my DBF would be going home today, but he's had some complications and he'll be there a few days longer.  
Hope everyone has a delightful restful Sunday.
deb


----------



## Leslie

Morning all,

It's 7:47 am but my brain feels like its 6:47. My Kindle updated the time when I turned on the WN. 35 degrees and more melting of snow today. Yeah! Gray and dreary though...it would be a good day for a movie but there's absolutely nothing playing at the theater that is of any interest to me.

L


----------



## Ann in Arlington

Good Morning. . . . It's 8:39. . . .61°. . .supposed to go up to 72 today. . . .I hope there's some sunshine too. . . .but at least it's not freezing. . . .not sure it'll last, of course. . . .

Ann
<just noticed KB doesn't know what time it is. . . . >


----------



## jpmorgan49

Mornin'  It's 42 here south of Chicago.  It's been raining for two days, we've had 1.88 inches so far and there's a big red cell headed our way in about 15 minutes.  If it only stay warmer I'll be happy.
jp

www.jolietwx.com


----------



## LSbookend

Good Morning! It's 62 in northern WV, looking like rain later today. Yesterday was nice though got to Kendle on his first outside trip.


----------



## Gables Girl

Morning, it's 73 here in Miami.  Looks like a good day to read, I have nothing planned for today.


----------



## Jeff

Good daylight time morning. It's 69, deep in the heart of Texas.


----------



## Cowgirl

I'll be planting my spring flowers today. You have to plant early in Arizona because by July they will be fried!


----------



## Lindalkcruise

Good Morning! It's 41 in Kansas City, going to get up to 54 with showers and wind, sounds like a good day for reading and cleaning.  

Linda


----------



## Leslie

Ann Von Hagel said:


> Good Morning. . . . It's 8:39. . . .61°. . .supposed to go up to 72 today. . . .I hope there's some sunshine too. . . .but at least it's not freezing. . . .not sure it'll last, of course. . . .
> 
> Ann
> <just noticed KB doesn't know what time it is. . . . >


I went into my profile and did auto-detect and that fixed it for me.


----------



## Ann in Arlington

yeah.  . . I did that too. . . .but unless the servers are somehwhere that they don't change the time it doesn't make sense that the east coast is now 4 hours off where we used to be 3 hours off.  At some point they'll probably fix the server time and we'll be slightly off again. . . .

Ann


----------



## Encender Vaquero

Cool! I didn't know we had a weather channel


----------



## KindleKay (aka #1652)

Good (late) morning!  It is 11:52am this morning in Arkansas and while I have been up for several hours, the time change is messing with me!    Today it is currently 72 degrees out and BEAUTIFUL!  Spring may be finally on it's way here....course, this is Arkansas, you can't rule out snow on Wednesday....


----------



## patrisha w.

drenee said:


> 85?? Are you kidding me? Lucky you.
> deb


here in Vermont we got all excited today because it didn't snow! 
Patricia


----------



## Leslie

Morning all,

31 degrees and we are expecting 3 inches of slush today. Yuck. Also, it is 6:30 am and pitch black out. This is what I hate about the time change...back to total darkness when I wake up.

L


----------



## Gables Girl

It's 68 with a high of 80 today here.  Why I'm here and not in Maine or someplace where it is cold.   Headed to the Dentist today, ugh!


----------



## Jeff

Good morning, KindleBoards. It's 70 and expected to be 80 in the heart of Texas. This is for you, Leslie:


----------



## drenee

40 degrees this morning.  Back to late winter weather.  I didn't bother to change the clock beside my bed.  Thought I was getting up at 7, came downstairs it was 8.  Gesh.  
Happy Monday everyone.
deb


----------



## Leslie

We had 3 inches of snow yesterday and then it was cold overnight...18 degrees when I woke up but it is up to 37 now with lots of sun. This is definite maple syrup weather here in Maine!

L


----------



## Vegas_Asian

Yay! The wind has stopped! Its been windy all weekend (my weekend runs from fri-mon). Its still chilly for vegas standards, but its toleratable when you stand in the sun long enough. Its cool enough to actually comfortably nap in my car while I wait for my bro to finish work!


----------



## intinst

75 degree today in AR, then cooling off for tomorrow. Guess it must still be early spring. Everyon be careful today, so we can meet again tomorrow.


----------



## Linda Cannon-Mott

Good afternoon, my computer is down at home...UGH! I have been working on it since Friday evening and still no internet connection, my internet provider has been of little help. It is 81 here! We are supposed to have rain starting tomorrow and the rest of the week.


----------



## drenee

Good afternoon.  Chilly and rainy today.  Have no clue what the temp is.  Don't care.  Drove two hours to work.  Only had two hearings that lasted less than an hour.  Then a two hour drive home.  I have to step up the house search.  
Have a great day everyone.  Back to the hospital for the rest of the day.  At least I have had a lot of time for reading.
deb


----------



## jpmorgan49

53 and rainy here in Chicago.  Maybe Spring IS here.....
jp


----------



## drenee

Good morning.  60 degrees this early Wednesday morning.  Cold front coming this way and we'll be back to normal temps by the end of the day.  
deb


----------



## Leslie

Morning all, 

33 right now. The morning started off with slushy, heavy snow which has now turned to rain. Yuck. Gray and dreary.

Today is March 11th. Two years ago today, I was leaving for Brussels, Belgium, to visit a friend. One of the highlights of the trip was going to see the stage play of Brokeback Mountain in Holland. Yes, it was in Dutch. No, I don't speak Dutch.

A year ago today, I got a tattoo, which was exciting.

This year -- unfortunately I don't have anything interesting planned. Just another day of work.

L


----------



## Linda Cannon-Mott

Good morning, 68 in the Heart of Dixie today and over cast. We had a terrible tragedy yesterday, 10 people shot and killed and 2 or 3 more injured. An 18 month old among the deceased. So, so sad.

Hope you all have a good day!


----------



## Jeff

It's raining in the heart of Texas. Good morning everyone. 'Hope you have a bright, sun-shiny day.


----------



## kevindorsey

In Michigan, there is no set weather


----------



## Kind

It was negative 7 in Vancouver


----------



## pomlover2586

No such thing as a good morning....10 is the closest I get to a good morning........6 and 7 there's no such thing!!


----------



## KindleKay (aka #1652)

OK- so Arkansas was enjoying the 80 degree weather last week up until last night...wake up Wednesday morning after sleeping with the windows open and a comfy 72 deg...to 35 DEGREES!!!  I am FREEZING and my county is in a winter storm watch!

Oh well, at least I can enjoy my Kindle while I recouperate from pnemonia!!


----------



## Jeff

Good morning, KindleBoards.

Winter has returned to Central Texas. The expected high today is 43.


----------



## Linda Cannon-Mott

Good morning ya'll! Cooler weather has crept back in taking away our Spring weather. 58 and overcast with rain predicted. Happy Thursday!


----------



## intinst

Brrrr! After much warmer temps earlier, this cold rain is very chilling. Looking forward to spring!


----------



## Vegas_Asian

its 46 degrees and it should get up to 65 degrees, which should feel great while sitting in the sun


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Another dry day.  I wouldn't mind some rain.


----------



## jpmorgan49

Cloudy and 28 in Chicago, but it's warming up to 51 by Sunday!!!  
jp


----------



## pidgeon92

jpmorgan49 said:


> Cloudy and 28 in Chicago, but it's warming up to 51 by Sunday!!!


I don't believe you.


----------



## Leslie

Morning all,

The same cold front everyone is experiencing has come to Maine. 7 degrees this morning. Brrr!

L


----------



## drenee

Good Friday morning.  23 degrees.  Supposed to start warming up a little bit today.  Boyfriend should finally be able to get out of the hospital today.  But that also means I'm going to have to go stay with him for a day or so.  No kindleboards.  Errr.  Do me a favor, nobody post anything interesting or funny or .... oh well, never mind.  That's not fair to ask.  LOL.  
Have a great weekend all.
deb


----------



## Leslie

drenee said:


> Good Friday morning. 23 degrees. Supposed to start warming up a little bit today. Boyfriend should finally be able to get out of the hospital today. But that also means I'm going to have to go stay with him for a day or so. No kindleboards. Errr. Do me a favor, nobody post anything interesting or funny or .... oh well, never mind. That's not fair to ask. LOL.
> Have a great weekend all.
> deb


Make sure to get some free books on your Kindle to keep you occupied while he convalesces. Poor guy, he's had a rough time. How long has he been in the hospital? A week?

I'll send some healing energy your way.

L


----------



## drenee

Thank you, Leslie.  He went in Wednesday a week ago for the surgery.  Had complications, although all within normal limits.  He was supposed to go home Sunday or Monday, but should be able to go home this morning.  
I just downloaded a free book from Smashwords.  And I'll take along my cross stitch, which has been sadly neglected since my K arrived a few months ago.  
deb


----------



## Gables Girl

Leslie said:


> Morning all,
> 
> The same cold front everyone is experiencing has come to Maine. 7 degrees this morning. Brrr!
> 
> L


Our warm is back, it's 71 now and supposed to get to 83 today. Warm and sunny here all weekend. I'm headed to Amelia Island for their Concours D'Elegance this weekend. Love old cars, particularly Dusenbergs.


----------



## Linda Cannon-Mott

Raining and 38 in Alabama with rain all weekend. Sounds like a perfect weekend for Kindling!


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Gables Girl said:


> Our warm is back, it's 71 now and supposed to get to 83 today. Warm and sunny here all weekend. I'm headed to Amelia Island for their Concours D'Elegance this weekend. Love old cars, particularly Dusenbergs.


Oh, GG, wish we were going with you, love the old cars. We went to a private collection in Western Maine that had a HUGE collection of Duesenbergs. I'll have to see if I can find the pictures.

Back in northern Virginia. 34 here near Fort Belvoir. Brrrr. Going back to San Diego. 50 there though the sun isn't up yet, and getting to 66.... missing the palm trees.


----------



## Gables Girl

Betsy the Quilter said:


> Oh, GG, wish we were going with you, love the old cars. We went to a private collection in Western Maine that had a HUGE collection of Duesenbergs. I'll have to see if I can find the pictures.
> 
> Back in northern Virginia. 34 here near Fort Belvoir. Brrrr. Going back to San Diego. 50 there though the sun isn't up yet, and getting to 66.... missing the palm trees.


Here is this years "special class". Bohman and Schartz of California, they did custom cars for the rich and famous.

http://www.blackhawkcollection.com/index.cfm?key=1242&action=details&tab=inventory They don't make them this way any more!

I'll have lots of pictures when I get back, I go every year.  Some year I'm going to Pebble Beach for theirs.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Gables Girl said:


> Here is this years "special class". Bohman and Schartz of California, they did custom cars for the rich and famous.
> 
> http://www.blackhawkcollection.com/index.cfm?key=1242&action=details&tab=inventory They don't make them this way any more!
> 
> I'll have lots of pictures when I get back, I go every year.  Some year I'm going to Pebble Beach for theirs.


We've been to Pebble Beach, it is awesome, what a setting and the cars....oh my. Ralph Lauren always has a car there and Jay Leno, too.

We didn't go this year, but a friend of ours had a car there and it won several awards, Bob and HelenAnn were over the moon.

Betsy


----------



## Gables Girl

Betsy the Quilter said:


> We've been to Pebble Beach, it is awesome, what a setting and the cars....oh my. Ralph Lauren always has a car there and Jay Leno, too.
> 
> We didn't go this year, but a friend of ours had a car there and it won several awards, Bob and HelenAnn were over the moon.
> 
> Betsy


This is on the golf course at the Ritz-Carlton on Amelia and the setting is gorgeous too. We gat most of the east of the Mississippi cars, but we do get a few from the the west coast. Leno has a Bohman and Schartz Dusenberg so maybe this year he will show up. Pebble Beach is on my bucket list.


----------



## geoffthomas

Betsy,
You sound like you don't like it here in the D.C. suburbs?
I like it here.  Moved from the north (Cleveland OH) in 1967 and (other than 2 years in London) have been here ever since.
Not cold like the North (you must admit most bad weather goes around us).
Not hot like the real South (love Savanah but not in the middle of the summer).
And we still get the change of the seasons.
But I must admit that if I were to choose a perfect place it would probably be San Diego.
Geoff T.


----------



## Ann in Arlington

Saturday!  Woo Hoo.  Good morning all. . ..must get showered, pop down to the Safeway to get some buttermilk, and make some soda breads.  Then need to dice the lamb and slice the potatoes and onions for Irish stew. . . .born to a family called "O'Connor" dontcha know. . . .today is the family gathering to hoist a few to the auld sod. . .erin go bragh!

Ann


----------



## Gables Girl

It's Saturday at last, I could tell this was a week with a full moon and Friday the 13th lots of weird stuff happened at work.  It is 73 here and going to get in to the 80's today.  Off to Amelia Island and good food, good friend, and great cars.  Whoo Hooo!


----------



## Linda Cannon-Mott

Good morning ya'll, pouring down rain in Alabama. A real gully washer and I plan to read all day.   Hope everyone has a great weekend.

Yummy Ann, wish I could drop over for a visit.


----------



## jpmorgan49

Good Morning!
It's 46 here is Chicago and Sunny.  It should reach 51 today and 54 tomorrow.  I think I'll change my oil tomowwor!!!
jp


----------



## Vegas_Asian

its 62 degree and sunny....and its still warming up, but I haven't gone outside yet


----------



## kevindorsey

Late Morning, late afternoon to all!


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

geoffthomas said:


> Betsy,
> You sound like you don't like it here in the D.C. suburbs?


Geoff--

No, no, no, I was born in DC, lived here all my life in the MD & VA 'burbs. I think spring in this area is as good as it gets after the cold rainy yuck of Feb and early March departs. Daffodils, redbud trees, dogwoods, all the migrating birds...love the city in the early morning light.

I used to say "at least we don't have any natural disasters here" but we've had floods and tornadoes lately so that isn't quite as true as it used to be. And August is pretty bad, we try to go north then.

But I just spent five weeeks in San Diego looking at dolphins swimming by and palm trees and the heaviest thing I wore was a long sleeved t-shirt. I just got home Tuesday and am having a bit of a weather shock. I'll get over it.

 Everything is relative. My mom thought Hibbing, Minnesota (way north in MN) was God's country. She and Dad used to go visit Hibbing in January, which I always thought was grounds for the commitment hearing...but I have to admit, a stand of birch by one of Minnesota's 10K lakes is pretty good either in the snow or in the summer with the lilypads floating on the lake.

And Maine is pretty...and North Carolina....and the hill country of Texas.....and the gulf coast of Florida.....and the Badlands of both South and North Dakota.....and the Rockies.... ok, everyone sing a rousing chorus of "This Land Is Your Land." I'm feeling the need for another cross country road trip.

I'm officially jetlagged...going to take a nap.

Betsy


----------



## Kind

Dang, went to bed midnight Friday and work up 11 and half hours later...woo hoo!! Good sleep. Good morning/afternoon all!!


----------



## Leslie

Betsy mentioned Hibbing which gives me an excuse for a Hugh picture!










I was up this morning and it was 17 degrees. I had to go to work and then run around and then I conked out with what I call a "wet sandbag nap." That is the kind of nap where you feel like you got hit on the head with a wet sandbag. The other type is the "cement block nap" where you feel like a cement block is sitting on your chest and you can't move.

We had a lovely sunny day, however, even it if was a little chilly (temps in the 40s). The snow is melting, hooray, hooray. I really do feel like spring is on its way...

L


----------



## Leslie

Good morning everyone,

23 degrees and a bright sunny morning here in Maine. I am looking forward to a nice, lazy day.

L


----------



## Linda Cannon-Mott

Good morning,
Dreary and raining in Alabama again today and 48. The birds are siging, our red bud trees are all in bloom and despite the rain it is a beautful time of year here.


----------



## Leslie

Just after I posted yesterday that I was going to have a nice lazy day, I got a phone call from the man who cleans my office -- we'd been broken into  . So I had to rush downtown, deal with the police, etc. etc. Fortunately, nothing was stolen or destroyed. It appears they were looking for money which I don't keep on the premises. I don't do transactions with cash. Anyway, it was not a good start to the day and I was out of sorts all day and then I didn't sleep well last night.

And so I start Monday, tired and vaguely grouchy. And it's still winter -- 25 degrees. At least we have lots of sun and snow is melting like mad. That's a good thing.

L


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Leslie,

that's terrible that you were broken into, but great that there was no vandalism....what a hassle....

we were broken into once here at our home, nothing much stolen--our neighbor interrupted them--but the sense of violation was the worst.

cool and cloudy here near Ft Belvoir in northern Virginia.  I'm slowly getting back on East coast time.

Betsy


----------



## Linda Cannon-Mott

Good Monday morning,
Sorry to hear about the break end Leslie but happy to hear nothing was stolen or vandalized.

58 and raining again in the Heart of Dixie. 3 days of rain I am looking forward to sunshine tomorrow~

Happy Monday ya'll


----------



## intinst

Good Morning all. Soory to hear about your break-in, Leslie. Hope everything smooths over the rest of the week. 50 and cloudy here in LR,thought it was supposed to clear.


----------



## KindleKay (aka #1652)

Aw, come ON, intinst!  You know that whatever Ed Buckner/Tom Brannon says is wrong!!!


----------



## Jeff

Good morning and happy St. Patrick's Day.


----------



## Cowgirl

I left sunny ARizona on Sunday and am in Buffalo, NY all this week.  It is a beautiful almost spring day with a high of almost 60!  Great for this time of year.


----------



## Leslie

Good morning all. Happy St. Patrick's day. It was chilly this morning but now it is above freezing. Mild temps predicted for the whole week and NO SNOW. Yeah! 

Today is going to be a better day than the last two. It has to be! 

L


----------



## Linda Cannon-Mott

*Happy Saint Patrick's Day!  * Hope everyone enjoys their Irish Stew and green beer.  It is 48 and the sun is shining today in Sweet Home Alabama.


----------



## luvmy4brats

Happy St. Patrick's Day! It's 41 and cloudy with a high near 50 expected.

Tonight's dinner is Corned Beef, cabbage, potatoes, carrots and onions along with Irish Soda Bread from Panera. I need to go find some green Koolaid for the kids.


----------



## Guest

KindleKay said:


> Aw, come ON, intinst! You know that whatever Ed Buckner/Tom Brannon says is wrong!!!


Oh they are so passe, you know you should be watching Ned Spermie.


----------



## KindleKay (aka #1652)

I can't take Ned's orange glow.....I'm a THV gal


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Good morning!  Everyone survive St Paddy's day?  We took a 14 year old second cousin who was in town to meet the grandkids who are her second cousins once removed.  The girl's father is estranged from his family, so she has never really met anyone else in the extended family.  It was too fun to see all the teenagers bonding and enjoying each other's company.  I was too wired to sleep so went to bed at about 2AM then up today at 7AM!!!  Can you say "more coffee?"

cool and foggy here in northern VA!

Betsy


----------



## Jeff

Betsy the Quilter said:


> I was too wired to sleep so went to bed at about 2AM then up today at 7AM!!! Can you say "more coffee?"


More coffee.

...and I can top your bad night. I went to bed at 2:00 and woke up at 4:00 with an earache. Huh? Wha-ja-say?

Good morning, Betsy, and all you other nice people. It's 55 deep in the heart of Texas, and it promises to be hot, when that lazy old sun decides to wake up.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

(shouting)

HOPE YOUR EAR FEELS BETTER, JEFF!

I hate earaches.  Go back to sleep with that ear against the pillow.  That seems to help me for some reason.  I feel like it lets things drain differently, but that's probably all in my head (pun intended), LOL!

Seriously, feel better!

Betsy


----------



## Linda Cannon-Mott

Good morning! Sun is shining and 48 this morning with a high of 70 predicted in Alabama. Feel better Jeff, nothing worse than an ear ache or tooth ache.


----------



## Leslie

Morning all,

31 degrees and the sun is shining. Melt, snow, melt!

And Jeff, feel better! Earaches, yuck. Sounds like a good excuse to read a book on your Kindle.

L


----------



## Jeff

Gee. Thanks everybody. I think I'll whine more often.


----------



## Linda Cannon-Mott

Jeff said:


> Gee. Thanks everybody. I think I'll whine more often.


Jeff you just need some TLC from all the nurses on this board.


----------



## Jeff

Linda Cannon-Mott said:


> Jeff you just need some TLC from all the nurses on this board.


Ha ha ha. Linda, at my age, any female attention is sincerely appreciated.


----------



## Linda Cannon-Mott

Jeff said:


> Ha ha ha. Linda, at my age, any female attention is sincerely appreciated.


LOL


----------



## luvmy4brats

Good Morning! (Ok, afternoon..I'm getting a late start) It's sunny and will up near 60 today.

Feel better Jeff!


----------



## paisley

Good afternoon, everyone!

I'm in much better spirits today after finding out the Pompeii exhibit ends on _Sunday_ instead of Friday, as I was originally told. Phew! Looks like I'm heading downtown this weekend, and I can take the kids. (I thought I'd have to skedaddle up there to see it on Friday while the kiddos were in school).

And somewhere on this forum (I think??) someone mentioned Emerald Trail Mix, and holy moly--I just picked some up, and it's awesome! Best Trail Mix I've ever had!

See, all I need is a little volcanic activity and dried bits of fruit to be happy.  LOL


----------



## Jeff

I'm sorry to see that this thread has slimmed down to only a few die hards. I really enjoyed seeing everyone check in with a bit of news and a weather report. 

Good morning everyone. The temperature in McGregor, Texas is 52 and the sun is already awake. 'Hope you all have a great day.


----------



## Linda Cannon-Mott

Good morning from Alabama! It is 52 and beautiful. Jeff hope your earache is better today.

Hope everyone has a good day.


----------



## Jeff

Good morning, Linda. Much better, thank you. Have a great day. Where are the Bunyan sisters this morning?


----------



## geoffthomas

It is 55 and supposed to turn colder and rainy here in the Washington, D.C. area.


----------



## Leslie

Bunyan sister number one checking in from the great state of Maine where Paul Bunyan was born! 

43 degrees and a cold front is moving through, so off and on rain all day. I have to drive to Boston so I won't be online too much today.

L


----------



## luvmy4brats

59 and soon to be rainy here today.

Leslie, have a good trip to Boston. Jeff, glad your ear is better.


----------



## intinst

68 and sunny, so far a very pretty day. Be safe all.


----------



## Ann in Arlington

Good Morning all. . .and Happy Spring!  Looks to be sunny here today, but not particularly warm yet. . . .but they say the Cherry Blossoms are on schedule so I guess that's something. . .

Ann


----------



## luvmy4brats

Good Morning. Cold and rainy here today. Hopefully the sun will be out this afternnon. High around 46.


----------



## Leslie

Morning all. 24 degrees and sunny this morning. I hear birds singing. Happy spring!

L


----------



## luvmy4brats

Member 24 said:


> Morning all. *24 degrees* and sunny this morning. I hear birds singing. Happy spring!
> 
> L


Got a thing for the #24 this morning do you


----------



## Leslie

luvmy4brats said:


> Got a thing for the #24 this morning do you


Hahahah, I guess I do!


----------



## Linda Cannon-Mott

Happy Spring and good morning! 58 and sunshine in the heart of Dixie. It is Friday!!


----------



## intinst

40 going to 65 with clear skies. Be careful today everyone. TGIF


----------



## Leslie

Linda Cannon-Mott said:


> Happy Spring and good morning! 58 and sunshine in the heart of Dixie. It is Friday!!


I was just reading some facts about the equinox. Today is the vernal equinox and in September we have the autumnal equinox. Vernal and autumnal come from the Latin words for spring and autumn, respectively. However, the preferred terms are becoming March equinox and September equinox since vernal and autumnal reflect "a northern hemisphere bias." (Today is the fall day of fall in Australia).

Northern hemisphere bias. Who knew? LOL.

L


----------



## Jeff

Good morning from the heart of Texas where the sun is shining, the wildflowers are blooming and a mockingbird is singing me a song. I hope everyone's morning is equally glorious.


----------



## kevin63

We are in that weird spring pattern where it's cold in the morning (30's) and then upper 70's in the afternoon.  Pants in the morning and evening and shorts in the afternoon equals too much laundry, lol


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Jeff said:


> Good morning from the heart of Texas where the sun is shining, the wildflowers are blooming and a mockingbird is singing me a song. I hope everyone's morning is equally glorious.


37, the sun is shining, the birds are singing and we have crocus in bloom in the yard here in Alexandria in northern Virginia.

Appropriate that you have a mockingbird, Jeff--the state bird of Texas!

Betsy


----------



## Leslie

kevin63 said:


> We are in that weird spring pattern where it's cold in the morning (30's) and then upper 70's in the afternoon. Pants in the morning and evening and shorts in the afternoon equals too much laundry, lol


Well, you'll be in Key West soon and then you can just wear your Speedos.


----------



## kevin63

Member 24 said:


> Well, you'll be in Key West soon and then you can just wear your Speedos.


Board shorts maybe but my speedo days are long gone.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Omigawd, Leslie, you made me spew coffee on the computer monitor with that picture!  Where DO you get these things...

Betsy


----------



## Jeff

Betsy the Quilter said:


> Omigawd, Leslie, you made me spew coffee on the computer monitor with that picture! Where DO you get these things...


Guess I better not tell you the potato in the speedo story then.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

OK, now you must!!!!  
(as long as it's family friendly.)

The images that come to mind are making coffee come out my nose.

Betsy


----------



## Leslie

Betsy the Quilter said:


> Omigawd, Leslie, you made me spew coffee on the computer monitor with that picture! Where DO you get these things...
> 
> Betsy


I told you, my photobucket is very, very deep...


----------



## Leslie

Jeff (AKA Member 95) said:


> Guess I better not tell you the potato in the speedo story then.


Okay, this I've gotta hear...

L


----------



## Leslie

A little juice for the morning?


----------



## crebel

Good Morning from Iowa! Only 35 degrees but the sun is shining. This thread generally starts the day out with a smile on my face - today was outright laughter - Thanks (although it may turn to horror later as I think further about the speedo implications). Have a great day everyone!



Jeff (AKA Member 95) said:


> Guess I better not tell you the potato in the speedo story then.


Jeff - That isn't a story about a "dictator" is it?


----------



## Jeff

Betsy the Quilter said:


> OK, now you must!!!!


A young male tourist from Hibbing, while visiting the South of France, was stunned by all the beautiful women on the beach but was unable to gain the attention of any and so he asked an English speaking cabana boy for advice.

"Buy a very small Speedo," the Frenchman advised. "Put a potato in it and tomorrow all the girls will notice you."

The following day, wearing his new Speedo, the young man from Hibbing walked onto the beach, but instead of the approving looks he had expected, everyone seemed to be laughing at him. Quickly he sought out the cabana boy and asked what was wrong.

The other man shook his head in disgust. "The potato goes in front."


----------



## Leslie

Hahahahaha, very funny! 

Thanks, Jeff!

L


----------



## kevin63

Jeff - That isn't a story about a "dictator" is it?
[/quote]

I wanna hear this one too (if you can do it on here)


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

LOL, Jeff!

You forgot to add that he was trying to look like Hugh Jackman!
(see also http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,5745.0.html for more on Hugh and...)

Betsy


----------



## cincinnatideb

Jeff - That isn't a story about a "dictator" is it?
[/quote]

*snicker* No it was a story about a poo-tator.


----------



## crebel

Everyone is very punny this a.m.!


----------



## Linda Cannon-Mott

cincinnatideb said:


> Jeff - That isn't a story about a "dictator" is it?
> 
> *snicker* No it was a story about a poo-tator.


ROTFL Jeff and how clever are you cincinnatideb!!   That was a good belly laugh for me. Ahhhh I feel good.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Rolling on the floor...laughing is so good first thing in the morning!

Betsy


----------



## Linda Cannon-Mott

My co-worker just said, "What's so damn funny?" Set me off again... LOL


----------



## geoffthomas

Leslie your "juice" pictures are cute/macabre (depending on your viewpoint).
I love them.
And as for your "beach" pic and Jeff's potato story.
Well we are just getting very agricultulrally inclined around here.
(Just trying to keep from adding to the frivolity).


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Fruits and vegetables are good for you 

Betsy


----------



## Linda Cannon-Mott

geoffthomas said:


> Leslie your "juice" pictures are cute/macabre (depending on your viewpoint).
> I love them.
> And as for your "beach" pic and Jeff's potato story.
> Well we are just getting very agricultulrally inclined around here.
> (Just trying to keep from adding to the frivolity).


So basically you are admitting to being a stick in the mud or party pooper.  We don't allow those here geoff!


----------



## Jeff

It seems like only yesterday that I was lamenting the demise of this, my favorite, thread. It appears that I can now unlament. (


Spoiler



I know it's not a word, Gertie, but the commas are all there. I think.


)


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

This just in from the Good Morning Thread:

"The reports of my demise are greatly exaggerated."

Betsy


----------



## geoffthomas

Linda Cannon-Mott said:


> So basically you are admitting to being a stick in the mud or party pooper.  We don't allow those here geoff!


Hey I can be a party guy.
Over on the 3000th member thread I have been trying to promote sparklers, confetti and margaritas (the last for Luv).


----------



## Marguerite

Thank you for the laugh this morning.  I loved the joke and the fruity guys


----------



## Leslie

Marguerite said:


> Thank you for the laugh this morning. I loved the joke and the fruity guys


I like the fruity guys, too. I have a few more but I'll save them for another day. Don't want to use up all my surprises at once!

L


----------



## Leslie

Good morning everyone,

16 degrees in southern Maine this morning with sunny skies all day.

L


----------



## drenee

24 degrees with a high of 52 expected.  
Have a great Saturday everyone.
deb


----------



## Leslie

drenee said:


> 24 degrees with a high of 52 expected.
> Have a great Saturday everyone.
> deb


Hey Deb, how's your boyfriend doing? Recuperation going okay?

L


----------



## drenee

Thank you, Leslie, for asking.  He had a couple of setbacks.  He was in the hospital for a total of nine days.  But his recovery is coming along really great.  He wants to go back to work at the end of next week.  He got his staples out Thursday and he's eating more normal food again.  Just tires a little more quickly is all.  
Again, thank you for asking.
deb


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Deb, glad to hear he's doing better!

Frost on the pumpkin here in Northern VA---it's 30 degrees!  Hope it warms up before we go out this afternoon--it's supposed to get into the 50s--we're going to see Jesus Christ Superstar with the original Jesus (the actor, not the Son of God), Ted Neeley.  Woohoo!

Betsy


----------



## drenee

Thank you, Betsy.


----------



## Leslie

drenee said:


> Thank you, Leslie, for asking. He had a couple of setbacks. He was in the hospital for a total of nine days. But his recovery is coming along really great. He wants to go back to work at the end of next week. He got his staples out Thursday and he's eating more normal food again. Just tires a little more quickly is all.
> Again, thank you for asking.
> deb


I am glad to hear he's on the mend. Nine days in the hospital in this day and age means he was really, really sick...it's not like the old days when patients laid around to convalesce.

Back to work is good.

L


----------



## drenee

Being in for nine days, I know, is a really long time for someone his age.  He had an ilius (not sure I spelled that right).  I guess that's a somewhat normal complication.  It could have taken up to four weeks to relax.  We feel pretty good that his resolved in about a week.  
deb


----------



## Ann in Arlington

As Betsy said it's cold here -- 32 now at 8:40 -- but supposed to be up to mid 50's later, which is good, but I'd really like to see some numbers that begin with at least a 7 in the forecast. . .

Ah well. . . .laundry day today. . . .

Ann


----------



## B-Kay 1325

Betsy, let us know what you think of this production of Jesus Christ Superstar w/original Jesus actor.  I saw this production here in Tucson in January and would love to hear your thoughts.


----------



## Jeff

Good morning, all. It's another beautiful spring day, deep in the heart of Texas. I have the window open so I can hear the mockingbirds' serenade.


----------



## Jeff

Betsy the Quilter AKA Agent 72 said:


> ...we're going to see Jesus Christ Superstar with the original Jesus (the actor, not the Son of God), Ted Neeley.


Trivia Time: Jeff Fenholt played Jesus when the show first opened on Broadway. Ted Neeley was his understudy.

Jesus Christ Superstar was an album before it was produced on stage. Jesus was sung by Ian Gillan of Deep Purple and Black Sabbath; Judas was Murray Head who sang the title song, "Superstar"; Yvonne Elliman was Mary Magdalene. Yvonne Elliman's rendition of "I Don't Know How to Love Him" and Murray Head's "Superstar" were both popular hits.

Can anyone name another song by Murray Head that became popular?
Does anyone remember the legal controversy surrounding the first stage plays?


----------



## drenee

I was thinking there had been a controversy when I read the previous posts.  But I don't remember the controversy because my parents wouldn't let me anywhere near anything related to Superstar.  They were not religious churchgoers, just very protective.  I'm still pretty naive about many things.  My kids try to explain what they can.  LOL.
deb


----------



## Leslie

Jeff said:


> Can anyone name another song by Murray Head that became popular?


That's easy. "One Night in Bangkok." I remember the music video on MTV, too.

L


----------



## kevin63

Leslie said:


> That's easy. "One Night in Bangkok." I remember the music video on MTV, too.
> 
> L


I love that 80's music........nothing better since then (except that my taste have gone a little country).


----------



## Jeff

Leslie said:


> That's easy. "One Night in Bangkok." I remember the music video on MTV, too.


Right. Now we're even in the prize department. (Bet you don't know what I'm talking about.)


----------



## Linda Cannon-Mott

Good morning ya'll, we have another beautiful day here in Alabama.   Loving this weather although my allergies aren't so happy. UGH!


----------



## kevin63

Linda Cannon-Mott said:


> Good morning ya'll, we have another beautiful day here in Alabama.  Loving this weather although my allergies aren't so happy. UGH!


I'm with you there. I took the dogs out this morning and have been sneezing ever since.


----------



## Linda Cannon-Mott

kevin63 said:


> I'm with you there. I took the dogs out this morning and have been sneezing ever since.


The older I've gotten the worst my allergies have gotten. From now until June I will be popping Zyrtec on a daily basis. Where do you live Kevin?


----------



## KindleKay (aka #1652)

48 degrees here in Arkansas and rainy.  *sigh* I will just sit here and drink my coffee while reading KB and then Sookie....


----------



## kevin63

Linda Cannon-Mott said:


> The older I've gotten the worst my allergies have gotten. From now until June I will be popping Zyrtec on a daily basis. Where do you live Kevin?


Saint Louis, Missouri. Yes, I started buying Zyrtec last week. One a day usually works for me, but today it's doing nothing. We had some rain and that always makes it worse.


----------



## Marguerite

Hello from Ramona, California (the mountains near San Diego).  We will get to 61 today.  I am sorry that so many of you have those bad allergies.  Mine are year round and not seasonal.  I LOVE MY ZYRTEC.  If it doesn't work for you, you might  try Singulair or a different over the counter med.  Everybody's chemistry is different so keep trying.


----------



## Linda Cannon-Mott

Drenee please post again. I was attempting to quote and add a reply to your post and removed your post. It is in the recycle bin with my reply.    Really didn't mean to do that! I so sorry.  

Generic Zyrtec doesn't work as well for me either. I have to take the real stuff.


----------



## drenee

My allergies are year round also.  Dust, even the lint from my dryer is starting to bother me.  I have to clean my apartment wearing a mask, long sleeve shirt, long pants, and wear my hair back away from my face so the dust doesn't settle in it and then touch my face.  But when the weather changes they tend to flare up more than usual.  
I believe it's probably time for me to revisit doc and check into shots.


----------



## intinst

55 and cloudy here in LR, no rain yet, be safe everyone.


----------



## Leslie

Jeff said:


> Right. Now we're even in the prize department. (Bet you don't know what I'm talking about.)


I have a vague memory but it is not entirely clicking in my brain....

Also, what was the JCS controversy (the other part of your question)? I don't remember anything about that but I was only about 14 at the time...something to do with nudity on stage? Or was that just Hair?

L


----------



## Sofie

> Saint Louis, Missouri. Yes, I started buying Zyrtec last week. One a day usually works for me, but today it's doing nothing. We had some rain and that always makes it worse.


I live 60 miles from you in Illinois. My husband is allergic to anything green and right now, he is miserable.


----------



## Jeff

Sofie said:


> My husband is allergic to anything green and right now, he is miserable.


Wow. Bet he hates St. Patrick's Day.


----------



## Jeff

Leslie said:


> I have a vague memory but it is not entirely clicking in my brain....
> 
> Also, what was the JCS controversy (the other part of your question)? I don't remember anything about that but I was only about 14 at the time...something to do with nudity on stage? Or was that just Hair?


You offered a prize if somebody helped you remember something, I helped and you and demanded my prize but you said that you'd just owe it to me. Now we're even. And since I can't remember exactly what you wanted help with so we're even in the clicking brain department as well.

The controversy of JCS was that a high school (in New England somewhere) wrote and staged a play set to the music and book of the album. It was such a hit that it was soon being performed all over the country. The record producers filed suit against the various players and the rest is history.

I think Godspell and Hair were the only rock operas that got heat over nudity but there may have been some nudity when JCS was off-Broadway. I was much older than 14 at the time but my brain has gone soft since then. No comments please.


----------



## Ann in Arlington

Don't remember any nudity in Godspell. . . .my folks took us to it at Ford's Theater in the early 70's.

Ann


----------



## Leslie

> I live 60 miles from you in Illinois. My husband is allergic to anything green and right now, he is miserable.





Jeff said:


> Wow. Bet he hates St. Patrick's Day.


I know. This must have been a really bad week. The whole damn Chicago river was green!


----------



## Leslie

Ann in Arlington (KindleBoardsInmate #65) said:


> Don't remember any nudity in Godspell. . . .my folks took us to it at Ford's Theater in the early 70's.
> 
> Ann


Yes, but we are talking about Jesus Christ, Superstar.  Wasn't Godspell the upstart competitor?

Speaking of the Ford's Theater, that makes me think of this very, very good book:



Frank Rich was the drama critic for the New York Times for years. Now he is on the Op/Ed page. This book was terrific and had great insight into how he developed his love for theater. It also had great history about Washington DC in the 50s and 60s. Betsy and Ann, if you haven't read this yet...download the sample, read the book. It is excellent. One of the better books I have read in a long, long time. In fact, it might be worth a re-read....

L


----------



## Leslie

> Yes, but we are talking about Jesus Christ, Superstar. Grin Wasn't Godspell the upstart competitor?


Oh, I replied before I read Jeff's message. Duh!

Hey, it's Saturday and I am enjoying the beautiful sunny day. Forgive me for fast posting. LOL.

Meanwhile, my recommendation for Ghost Light still stands.

L


----------



## Leslie

> You offered a prize if somebody helped you remember something, I helped and you and demanded my prize but you said that you'd just owe it to me. Now we're even. And since I can't remember exactly what you wanted help with so we're even in the clicking brain department as well.


Okay, we're even. Or something...til next time. LOL.

L


----------



## Jeff

Ann in Arlington (KindleBoardsInmate #65) said:


> Don't remember any nudity in Godspell. . . .my folks took us to it at Ford's Theater in the early 70's.


You're right; I was wrong.

In addition to _Hair_ there was at least one other off-Broadway show produced in the late 60's with a nude scene but it wasn't Godspell. I can't remember what it was nor can I figure out how to search for it. "Nude rock musicals" returns too much weird stuff.


----------



## Leslie

Jeff said:


> You're right; I was wrong.
> 
> In addition to _Hair_ there was at least one other off-Broadway show produced in the late 60's with a nude scene but it wasn't Godspell. I can't remember what it was nor can I figure out how to search for it. "Nude rock musicals" returns too much weird stuff.


Are you thinking of *Oh! Calcutta!* ?


----------



## Jeff

Leslie said:


> Are you thinking of *Oh! Calcutta!* ?


Yes!

Thank you.

Dang.

Now I owe you.


----------



## Ann in Arlington

Jeff said:


> "Nude rock musicals" returns too much weird stuff.


Yeah. . . . I can see how it would!! 

Ann


----------



## Leslie

Jeff said:


> Yes!
> 
> Thank you.
> 
> Dang.
> 
> Now I owe you.


Broadway shows I know. Meanwhile, over on another thread, I am making a fool of myself because I know nothing, NOTHING about car racing. LOL.

L


----------



## KindleKay (aka #1652)

Leslie, I stand by you in the race car subject.  If you ever need back up let me know!  (And I live in Arkansas!!  But I stand by the fact that I was born and raised in NJ)


----------



## Leslie

KindleKay (aka #1652) said:


> Leslie, I stand by you in the race car subject. If you ever need back up let me know! (And I live in Arkansas!! But I stand by the fact that I was born and raised in NJ)


"Saturday! Saturday! Raceway Park, Englishtown, New Jersey! Funny cars! Burning nitro!"

LOL...WABC, NY -- I heard it for years.


----------



## Jeff

Yikes, Leslie. I'm a Texas pretender transplanted New Yorker. What I know about NASCAR is:


----------



## KindleKay (aka #1652)

I know nothing.  NOTHING!

I live in Arkansas 

I was born and raised in NJ

Been in Arkansas for 10 years now.

What'cha got to say about that


----------



## drenee

I'm watching a race as we speak.  LOL.


----------



## Leslie

drenee said:


> I'm watching a race as we speak. LOL.


Is Jeff Gordon in it?


----------



## drenee

Nope.  He'll race tomorrow.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Leslie, thanks for the book recommendation, downloaded the sample...

I watched a race today (part of it)--the 12 Hours of Sebring.  Sports car racing, just ended.  Audi won.

Jesus Christ Superstar.
This is the first time I've seen it, mind you--saw the movie years ago and have the soundtrack embedded in my brain, but hadn't seen the stage production before.  The production began on the 17th here, this was the next to last performance.  Ted Neeley was a bit hoarse in the first act but whatever he did during intermission put him in good voice for the 2nd act.  Although he's lost some of his voice in the nearly 40 years since he started playing this role, boy did he hit some good notes in the second act.

The set was very spare, but I thought it was effective.  Herod surprised me, I don't recall him coming off so effeminate in the album and movie....it didn't seem to fit in, it was quite overdone.  I was also suprised to see the Shroud of Turin drop down at the end. 

It didn't seem as dated to me as I thought it might.  The fact that Judas was black bothered a friend with me who hadn't seen it before, and I have to wonder if this play were being staged today as a new  production if that would work...  Going to it with two Protestant ministers didn't help any--I had to hear about the errors in theology afterward (though one still enjoyed it, the other said it was so-so, but she's the more dogmatic one.)

Overall, I'd give it a B and I'm glad I went and got to hear Ted Neeley in person.

Betsy


----------



## pomlover2586

Gotta admit I've watched Nascar and I've gone to races in person.......and it can be fun but it can also be boring LOL


----------



## kevin63

Morning

Another mild morning in Saint Louis today.  Took my Zyrtec before I even thought about taking the dogs out this morning.

Hope you all have a great day.


----------



## Leslie

Thanks for the review, Betsy!

31 degrees and sort of grey and dreary this morning. I have to do fun things like pay bills this morning. Maybe I'll bake those brownies on the Deelish thread in the afternoon.

L


----------



## Ann in Arlington

Gaaa!  I have bills to pay too!  Sigh!  I think hubby is going to play outside today. . .he has some yard stuff to do.  I help by keeping him plied with drinks and food.  

Good Morning, All!!

Ann


----------



## drenee

Good Sunday morning.
32 sunny degrees out, with a high of 58 expected.  It did not get as warm as they predicted yesterday, but the sun is participating more today.  
I think I'll cross stitch a bit today.  
I watched part of that race too, Betsy.  
Hope everyone has a great day.
deb


----------



## intinst

Good Moring all. 47 and overcast in LR. Hope everyone has a great day.


----------



## Jeff

Good morning from McGregor, Texas where it's 65 degrees.

My mockingbird slept in the morning, the lazy bum.


----------



## drenee

Jeff said:


> Good morning from McGregor, Texas where it's 65 degrees.
> 
> My mockingbird slept in the morning, the lazy bum.


It is Sunday. No day of rest?


----------



## Jeff

drenee said:


> It is Sunday. No day of rest?


Hahaha. If he rests in March he may find himself building a nest alone in April.


----------



## Linda Cannon-Mott

Good morning ya'll.
Another beautiful day in AL. I spent yesterday afternoon in my hammock Kindling and hope to get an hour or 2 there today. Also plan to set pansies out this afternoon.

Hope you all have a great Sunday!
Linda


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

I'd have to set my hammock up in my living room.  That is, if I had a hammock.  It was 27 when I got up, now it's 42 on the back deck with the sun on it.  Juncos, Carolina Wrens, cardinals, downy woodpeckers and squirrels eating seed on the back deck.

Drenee--my husband was ecstatic to have almost all of the 12 hours of Sebring on.  He watched the beginning and the rest from the time we got home from JCS to the end.  He loves endurance racing.  We've been twice (he's been more times before I met him), we've been to the 24 hours of Daytona about fifteen years in a row, and have been to the 24 Hours of LeMans.  I gotta admit, it's pretty cool to see those guys and gals racing into the darkness...

Betsy


----------



## drenee

Betsy, you've been to 24 hours at Daytona?  How cool is that!!!!
deb


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Oh, it's so great, don't want to bore the non car people with hours of car talk...the last few years we went we stayed in our RV in the infield, but it started getting way too expensive after NASCAR took over the track.  Ever try to sleep in an RV with a car race going around you? It's like trying to sleep in a tin can in the middle of a beehive, LOL! (But I can sleep anywhere, include the grandstands at the turn coming onto the banking where the cars are very close to the track and accelerating, lots of noise...)

Two, no three, very good movies on racing (if you're a racing fan; the plots are a bit weak): _LeMans _with Steve McQueen (and when wasn't Steve worth watching?) and _Grand Prix_ with James Garner. If you get a chance, rent the DVD with the documentary on the making of the movie, wonderful! And, a third: _Cars_ The racing isn't so accurately depicted in this  but what a great movie!!

Betsy


----------



## Ann in Arlington

The only racing I watch is when they show the highlights on the sports news with the crashes.  

Though my husband has been racing on the min-cars. . .they've got real engines and all and go about 40 MPH.  You're sitting very close to the ground and he says it seems WAY faster than that and is, overall, a lot of fun.  I watched him do it once but it was inside a huge warehouse and after a while I had to go wait outside because the fumes were just too much.

Ann


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Hi, guys. I'm finally back from the dead ... or nearly dead ... or wishing I was dead. Felled by a cold and hacking cough, followed by stomach virus.

Finally had some rain the last two days, so it was a good time to be tucked up in bed with lots of tea and Little Gertie. I read three books and slept a lot. The miracle cure was half of a pepperoni pizza and Dr. Pepper last night. Reading a Stephanie Plum probably helped, too.

Happy Sunday ...


----------



## Leslie

Betsy the Quilter said:


> Oh, it's so great, don't want to bore the non car people with hours of car talk...the last few years we went we stayed in our RV in the infield, but it started getting way too expensive after NASCAR took over the track.  Ever try to sleep in an RV with a car race going around you? It's like trying to sleep in a tin can in the middle of a beehive, LOL! (But I can sleep anywhere, include the grandstands at the turn coming onto the banking where the cars are very close to the track and accelerating, lots of noise...)
> 
> Two, no three, very good movies on racing (if you're a racing fan; the plots are a bit weak): _LeMans _with Steve McQueen (and when wasn't Steve worth watching?) and _Grand Prix_ with James Garner. If you get a chance, rent the DVD with the documentary on the naking of the movie, wonderful! And, a third: _Cars_ The racing isn't so accurately depicted in this  but what a great movie!!
> 
> Betsy


I remember watching _Bobby Deerfield_ with Al Pacino a million years ago. I think that's the only car racing movie I've ever seen.

L


----------



## Leslie

gertiekindle said:


> Hi, guys. I'm finally back from the dead ... or nearly dead ... or wishing I was dead. Felled by a cold and hacking cough, followed by stomach virus.


Welcome back, Gertie. I've missed you. Glad to hear you are feeling better.

L


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Yes, the crashes are about the only thing in auto racing that make the sports highlights. This is a matter of great frustration for racing fans. We're often told that we only watch racing for the crashes and the proof of that is that the highlight shows only show the crashes....but the highlights on sports shows aren't necessarily for the fans of that particular sport, they're to make the story accessible to the greatest audience possible (understandable, they're marketing their product) and crashes are easy to understand. The parts we replay on our DVR are the great passes and thrilling starts and finishes, and sometimes pit stops. We've been on our feet yelling at the TV at the end of a race. I replayed Danica Patrick winning her first race until my husband was even sick of it, LOL! (Although I will say, some of the images of the Audis flipping end for end are pretty dramatic, but I don't watch racing hoping to see that, LOL!) OK, you can see I'm a little sensitive. 

Glad to see it's warming up, maybe I'll go for a walk... Gertie, so glad you're back! This one's for you:










And this one's for you and the car folks:









Betsy


----------



## Marguerite

I am late on this day.  We have a high of 56 and finally have rain, even though it's just one day.  My DH just got back from camping with the kids. I had such a lazy wonderful weekend, dinner each night with friends and a massage and pedicure yesterday.  I am so glad they are back but it was so nice to recharge the batteries.  The house even stayed clean all weekend.  Ha Ha.


----------



## Leslie

Morning all,

17 degrees this morning here in lovely southern Maine. The newspaper tells me that Kyle Busch, who appears to have car no. 18, won a race in Tennessee.

In other news, the clocks in my house all appear to have gone crazy since daylight savings time. We have one of those radio controlled clocks that won't update itself so it still it is 5:30 am. The clock next to the bed keeps changing itself an hour ahead   . At least the computer and iPhone are correct.

L


----------



## drenee

Good Monday morning.

Kyle Busch did win yesterday in Bristol!  It was a very good race.  No large accidents.  (I'm not one of the crash lovers.)

Might reach 50 today.  At least I think it's going to try to reach 50.  I have to take my vehicle to have the oil changed, and then they are going to detail it for me.  It will take most of the afternoon, but there is plenty of shopping nearby, and of course, I'll have my K along.  

deb


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Leslie said:


> Morning all,
> 
> 17 degrees this morning here in lovely southern Maine. The newspaper tells me that Kyle Busch, who appears to have car no. 18, won a race in Tennessee.
> 
> In other news, the clocks in my house all appear to have gone crazy since daylight savings time. We have one of those radio controlled clocks that won't update itself so it still it is 5:30 am. The clock next to the bed keeps changing itself an hour ahead  . At least the computer and iPhone are correct.
> 
> L


Leslie, thanks for the racing report.  At least you won't be late to anything!

I forgot another racing movie that might be of interest: _Winning_, starring the late, great, beautiful Paul Newman, who was actually a well regarded race driver though he came to it late (as a result of this movie), and won his class at the 24 Hours of Daytona at the age of 70. He said racing was "the first thing that I ever found I had any grace in" which some of us might argue. Aaah, Paul.

Anyway, it is 32 here in northern VA, I was going to go out birding but saw the temp and said screw it.  (It's currently 51 in San Diego, but the sun isn't up yet....we came home tooo soon.)

Betsy


----------



## KindleKay (aka #1652)

61 at 7:14am here in Arkansas!  Should be a beautiful day!!!


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Woohoo, KindleKay, you sound like you're feeling great!!!

Betsy


----------



## KindleKay (aka #1652)

*fingers crssed* Yes, ma'am!!  So far, so good!!!  

Thanks for remembering...


----------



## Linda Cannon-Mott

57 in Sweet Home Alabama this morning and another beautiful spring day.


----------



## Jeff

The heart of Texas is 64 degrees at 8:00 AM. Good morning KindleBoards.


----------



## luvmy4brats

Good morning! It's about 39 right now and might make it up to 50.

Here's a picture to start your day off right..cinnamon rolls anybody?


----------



## geoffthomas

Every day that the Lord makes is lovely.
And besides: yesterday is just a memory.  Tomorrow may never come. Today is therefore the best day that I have. I feel fabulous.


----------



## crebel

geoffthomas said:


> Every day that the Lord makes is lovely.
> And besides: yesterday is just a memory. Tomorrow may never come. Today is therefore the best day that I have. I feel fabulous.


Beautiful sentiment. Today is a gift from God - that's why it's called the "present".


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

luvmy4brats said:


> Good morning! It's about 39 right now and might make it up to 50.
> 
> Here's a picture to start your day off right..cinnamon rolls anybody?


Love this, Heather!!!

Betsy


----------



## Gertie Kindle

luvmy4brats said:


> Good morning! It's about 39 right now and might make it up to 50.
> 
> Here's a picture to start your day off right..cinnamon rolls anybody?


Now, that's what I call a happy face.


----------



## luvmy4brats

There's actually a story behind the cinnamon roll. My youngest daughter, Pickle, turned 8 on Saturday. My husband and I left the other kids at home and took her to Panera. We promised the others we'd bring home doughnuts. My oldest daughter asked for a cinnamon roll from Panera instead of a doughnut. We told her she could have Dad and Pickle's leftovers and we pushed the 2 together and came up with this picture:










She wasn't happy with that idea, so I told her the only one she would get would get then was this:










She was not amused at all. Dad, Pickle, and I couldn't stop laughing.

<and yes, I REALLY call her Pickle>


----------



## Linda Cannon-Mott

Funny Luv! Now who wouldn't want that smiley face cinnamon roll?


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

luvmy4brats said:


> <and yes, I REALLY call her Pickle>


I have a cousin Marie whose childhood nickname was Peanuts. I think it was because her older brother said she looked like a peanut when she was born (she grew to be quite lovely, btw). That stuck for years, I think in high school she demanded the family stop calling her Peanuts. We recently had a family reunion of sorts in the fall and the cousins were all referring to her as Peanuts whenever we could (we're all in our 50s or older now). She ignored us in her most dignified manner. But she did get a pained look on her face.

Betsy


----------



## Marguerite

It's 40 but we expect a sunny 66 today.  It's a fabulous start of the week.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Marguerite said:


> It's 40 but we expect a sunny 66 today. It's a fabulous start of the week.


Marguerite--

where are you to have such beautiful weather? I'm jealous!

Betsy


----------



## Marguerite

Betsy the Quilter said:


> Marguerite--
> 
> where are you to have such beautiful weather? I'm jealous!
> 
> Betsy


I am in the mountains in the northeast of San Diego county. Ramona is the name of my town.


----------



## Leslie

Morning all,

22 degrees here. Winter has returned to Maine.  

L


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Winter here, too--26 cold degrees in Northern VA.  Considering we're over 500 miles and nearly 5 degress of latitude to the south of you, I'd think we'd have more variation, brrrr.

Betsy


----------



## Dori

What a wondrous time is spring, when all the trees are budding.  The birds begin to sing, the flowers start their blooming....

This time of years starts me singing.  Have a great day!

60+ here in So. Indiana today.


----------



## Linda Cannon-Mott

Good morning ya'll, 60 in the heart of Dixie today. This will be our last pretty day until Sunday, we have rain predicted the rest of the week.

Hope all of you have a good weekend


----------



## Jeff

It's 70, deep in the heart of Texas but there's a cloud cover and the dang mockingbird refuses to sing to me unless he can bask in the sunshine.

Good morning everybody. By this time tomorrow, magic number 3,000 should be among us.


----------



## Linda Cannon-Mott

Jeff said:


> It's 70, deep in the heart of Texas but there's a cloud cover the dang mockingbird refuses to sing to me unless he can bask in the sunshine.
> 
> Good morning everybody. By this time tomorrow, magic number 3,000 should be among us.


I had forgotten that Jeff! How exciting! And the lucky # 3000 gets a signed copy of your book!


----------



## Jeff

Linda Cannon-Mott said:


> I had forgotten that Jeff! How exciting! And the lucky # 3000 gets a signed copy of your book!


And lots of other goodies, according to Harve. I'll just bet that somebody will start a welcome Three-Thousand thread pretty soon.


----------



## luvmy4brats

Good Morning! It's currently 33 (with a wind chill of 24) and a high near 47. I'm staying inside today.


----------



## Marguerite

Good morning from California where it will be 78 and very windy.  The Santa Ana winds have arrived again, they are almost a sure sinus infection waiting to happen.  I would gladly send them to anyone who needs the warmth today.


----------



## intinst

63 & cloudy, supposed to rain and storm later. Hope everyone has a good day and be safe out there.


----------



## Rhiathame

~shiver~ Good morning all, it is 37 and pouring here  I hope all of you in the warmer areas will send us some warm thoughts! Today was one of those days I would have liked to do nothing but curl up with my Kindle in my warm comfy bed...


----------



## geoffthomas

Just enjoying another GLORIOUS day - all days are neat.
But I already said how I feel about "today".
And others have already told you what the temp is here in the Wash, DC area.
I live in Maryland, commute through the district and work in Crystal City, VA.
Have a great day!


----------



## Leslie

Good morning everyone, 

21 degrees here in chilly southern Maine this morning. They are saying warmer weather this weekend. I hope so!

I hope everyone will join me on KitchenAid watch  

L


----------



## geoffthomas

I know that everyone has heads that hurt a little from celebrating number 3,000.
Ooooohhhh!  I should never have mixed margaritas and chocolate cake.  Well maybe too much margaritas and chocolate cake.
It is cold (below freezing) here in the Maryland suburbs of Washington.
I am about to go out the door and read my K2 on the Metro while I commute for (including walking) 1 hour and 10 minutes to work.
See ya!


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Geoff--

I could never predict my commute that well as I drove (no Metro to where I worked!)  And I couldn't read while I got there!  Decided to stop working instead.

Yay for member 3000!!!!

Housecleaning today and continuing battle against the squirrels raiding my birdfeeder.

Betsy


----------



## Leslie

While a 70 minute commute does give a person some quality Kindle time, I'm happy I only have to drive 7 miles (15-20 minutes) to my office. I had a long commute once (62 miles one way; I drove) and the wear and tear on the car, plus the cost of gas, took it's toll. Oh, and I had to pay a tool, too.  

Time for a second cup of coffee and a broiled English muffin.

L


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

My commute in the morning was typically about 45-50 minutes.  If it went well, which I usually did as I left the house at 5:45 am.  Evening was a whole 'nother matter, it could last anywhere from 50 minutes to 1 1/2 hours.

Everytime I think of getting a job, I think of DC commutes.  I shudder and start working on another quilt.

Betsy


----------



## drenee

Good morning all.  
44 out this morning, with a high of 56 expected.  Rain coming at some point though.  I hope it waits till evening.  I went and picked up my youngest grandson yesterday, three in June, for a few days visit.  I want to take him fishing if the rain holds off.  
Have a great Wednesday everyone.
YAY 3,000.
deb


----------



## Linda Cannon-Mott

geoffthomas said:


> I know that everyone has heads that hurt a little from celebrating number 3,000.
> Ooooohhhh! I should never have mixed margaritas and chocolate cake. Well maybe too much margaritas and chocolate cake.
> It is cold (below freezing) here in the Maryland suburbs of Washington.
> I am about to go out the door and read my K2 on the Metro while I commute for (including walking) 1 hour and 10 minutes to work.
> See ya!


Geoff I thought 45 minute commute was bad enough but you've got it worst.

Good morning ya'll! Raining and 55 today.


----------



## drenee

Until I move to the area my new job is in my commute to the one courthouse is 2 hours, and the second courthouse is 2 1/2 hours.  Sounds horrible if I'm doing that everyday, but I'm not.  This week I only worked yesterday.  So down and back in one day.  Next week I work Monday, Wednesday and Thursday.  So I'll go down Monday morning and come back Thursday after court.  I'll stay with my girlfriend or my mom.  Now the roads aren't icy, it's not bad at all.  
deb


----------



## Jeff

Good morning everyone. The temperature is 54, it's drizzling and the birds are still hiding out.

Drat. I missed the celebration last night. Guess I'll head over there now and sweep up the confetti. Have a great day.


----------



## intinst

Morning all, cloudy and cooler today. Good luck with the squirrels, Betsy, instead of continuing I think you should have used never ending.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Oh, I absolutely love that (although parts were obviously made so that the squirrel had a chance).  I'm going to send it on to some other birding friends.

I have great respect for the little bushy tailed bas--er--buddies.  They work so hard.  I have a greenhouse window off the kitchen that they can't really climb.  One was shinnying up the corner yesterday, could only get so far and started sliding down.

Betsy


----------



## Marguerite

Hi from sunny California,  it will be 73 today.  I am off tomorrow to find a house in rainy Seattle.  Wish me luck


----------



## Vegas_Asian

someone darned to eat MY last blueberry this morning! Its a sunny day in vegas. according to the weather channel icon on my desktop its 69 degrees out.


----------



## Leslie

Morning all,

20 degrees and frosty this morning. I needed to start the car to defrost before heading out.

L


----------



## geoffthomas

Cold, rainy, grey......but it is another day, so I like it!


----------



## GeorgeGlass

It's 47 degrees right now and dreary. Heading for a high of 50. Good news: Five day forecast shows no lows below freezing. If we can make it to tax day, we're safe.

I have a 20 minute bus ride to work.


----------



## Jeff

Good morning, everyone. It's 58 on the way to 79 in the heart of Texas. 

I have about a 30 second commute in the morning from the coffee pot to my office.


----------



## drenee

Good Thursday morning.  51 degress this morning.  No sun, but still a nice spring morning.  I have my front door open.  
This is one of my short commute days as well.  From the tea pot to the couch.  
Have a great day everyone.
deb


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Warmer, light rain this morning...40 degrees at Ft Belvoir in Northern VA, according to the computer.  We're heading south to Fredericksburg today (about 45 minutes away) to have dinner with friends, get some work done on the car while we're there and hear a lecture on James Audubon, the bird artist.  Eleanor the Kindle (still longing for a purple Roof of Heaven cover) will be my companion while we wait for the car to finish....

Betsy


----------



## Linda Cannon-Mott

Wicked weather in Alabama this morning. Severe thunderstorms and tornado watch. My commute to work was long and slow. 

Happy Thursday ya'll


----------



## intinst

Morning,everyone! Trying to get started this a/m after a short night. BUT, I did get the tile on the bathroom floor replaced by 02:00, so that job is done. On to other Honey-do's!


----------



## Leslie

Morning all,

37 degrees. I am tired this morning. It's been a long week.

L


----------



## intinst

Morning, 53 and rainy. TGIF


----------



## drenee

32 this Friday morning.  High of 61 expected.  I'll be driving to Altoona, PA today to take my grandson home.  Glad it's not going to rain.
Happy Friday everyone.
deb


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Morning! We got home about midnight last night from the lecture on John James Audubon



Warmer and foggy this morning in northern VA.

Betsy


----------



## Michael R. Hicks

Okay: 

- 46 degrees. Boo.
- Lousy night's sleep (allergies? sinus infection? who knows?). Boo.
- Leaving for Arizona for a week: YAAAY!


----------



## Jeff

Good morning from McGregor, Texas where it's too overcast for any bird traffic. 'Hope everybody has a great day.


----------



## Linda Cannon-Mott

Good morning and TGIF! It is raining, raining, raining in Alabama. We are in for another day of severe thunderstorms. Sunshine predicted for Sunday.


----------



## jpmorgan49

Good Morning from south of Chicago!  It's 42 here and we're supposed to get SNOW tomorrow!!! Monday it will be 52 so the snow will be gone and hopefully not come back until next winter. 
jp


----------



## Rhiathame

jpmorgan49 said:


> Good Morning from south of Chicago! It's 42 here and we're supposed to get SNOW tomorrow!!! Monday it will be 52 so the snow will be gone and hopefully not come back until next winter.
> jp


Good morning from Wisconsin, we are also dreading the forcasted 3-6 inches of snow... ~cry~


----------



## cincinnatideb

Good morning.  Chilly and rainy here in Cincinnati.  But I'll just hush because we're not expecting snow.

I'm home all weekend but I'll have to catch up with house chores.  Bah!  If I don't go to the grocery today they'll be a mutiny.  And on the depressing side...........it's time to refill the heating oil tank (for the last time this season though).  That's like watching my Kindle book money burn.


----------



## Dori

First day at home this week, so I better get flying on laundry and housework.  Have a good day all.


----------



## Leslie

jpmorgan49 said:


> Good Morning from south of Chicago! It's 42 here and we're supposed to get SNOW tomorrow!!! Monday it will be 52 so the snow will be gone and hopefully not come back until next winter.
> jp


Yikes! A week from today I am traveling to Chicago. I was hoping for some good weather. Looks like I'll be packing my woolies. 

L


----------



## jpmorgan49

It looks like lower 50's upper 40's for the Highs in Chicago next week Leslie.  Bring a jacket. 
jp


----------



## Linda Cannon-Mott

Good morning, it is 62 and raining. I've been up since 4 monitoring the weather. We've had some nasty weather over the last 3 days. Hopefully this is the last day.


----------



## Leslie

Morning everyone,

Foggy and dreary but mild this morning with a temperature of 36.

L


----------



## intinst

Wet an cool, 41 degrees. My son is moving from here to Long Island, NY. Pulling a trailer all the way. Push good thoughts his way for me. He is 34 but I am still his dad.Every one be safe today.


----------



## Linda Cannon-Mott

intinst (or 1204 if you prefer) said:


> Wet an cool, 41 degrees. My son is moving from here to Long Island, NY. Pulling a trailer all the way. Push good thoughts his way for me. He is 34 but I am still his dad.Every one be safe today.


Praying your son has a safe trip. Being a parent is a life time commitment! I thought when my girls were grown I would worry less... NOT.


----------



## intinst

Once when going through a particularly trying time with same son when he was 25, I was complaining to my mother about that and said, "How old do they have to be for you to quit worrying about them?!" Her answer was "I don't know yet." Made me do some rethinking on Father/son and Mother/son relationships.


----------



## drenee

46, with a high of 63 expected.  Sun shining brightly.  I'll definitely keep good thoughts for your son today.  Doesn't matter how old our kids get we still worry.  I worry about my kids, and my parents still worry about me.  Let us know when he arrives safely.
deb


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Damp here but not raining.  We're supposed to go on a driving tour this morning but we may wimp out.  Too wet to get the '68 Mini out of its shed in the back yard.

Betsy


----------



## Leslie

Betsy the Quilter said:


> Damp here but not raining. We're supposed to go on a driving tour this morning but we may wimp out. Too wet to get the '68 Mini out of its shed in the back yard.
> 
> Betsy


So read a good book instead!

L


----------



## Jeff

Good morning everyone. Cold and windy this morning in McGregor, Texas as March begins to go out like a lion.

Linda, we get your weather the day before you do so tomorrow will be better and Sunday should be pleasant.

Betsy, Leslie has the right idea. It's a Kindle day not a driving tour day.

1204, I make my children call me when they're traveling so I know they've arrived safely. They used to ridicule me about it until their children got old enough to drive. If I don't call my mother, who is in her 90's, between 10:00 AM and noon every Saturday, she calls me to see if we're okay.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

The tour is ending really near our house, so I think we're going to head out to meet them near Mount Vernon, driving the 2002 MINI instead.  This lets me do some Kindling AND see some friends.  Still very overcast but not actually raining!

Betsy


----------



## Kathy

Good morning from sunny Florida. It is 77o here and sunny. Suppose to rain tonight, but beautiful right now.


----------



## Leslie

intinst (or 1204 if you prefer) said:


> Wet an cool, 41 degrees. My son is moving from here to Long Island, NY. Pulling a trailer all the way. Push good thoughts his way for me. He is 34 but I am still his dad.Every one be safe today.


Where on LI? That's where I grew up.

Same thing here with my son. He's 20 (21 on May 3rd) and heads back to college this weekend. Of course, he's decided to spend the night in Boston with a friend (start worry no. 1 for me) then tomorrow has a 4 hour drive in his ancient Escort (worry no. 2). I'll be glad, as I always am, when he arrives at his dorm, safe and sound.

L


----------



## Leslie

Jeff said:


> 1204, I make my children call me when they're traveling so I know they've arrived safely. They used to ridicule me about it until their children got old enough to drive. If I don't call my mother, who is in her 90's, between 10:00 AM and noon every Saturday, she calls me to see if we're okay.


Glad to know I'm not the only one in the world with this going on in her life! LOL. But that's right, Jeff, we're cousins. Must be genetic.

L


----------



## Leslie

Hello everyone,

A dreary gray Sunday, 36 degrees. But the good news is, birds are singing and crocuses are up in my garden!

L


----------



## drenee

Dreary in northern WV as well this Sunday morning.  It's 53 degrees currently.  
deb


----------



## ferretluver

Good Morning, 
Raining and 45 degrees in NJ today.


----------



## Jeff

Good morning Cousin Leslie, and everyone else. It's cold in Central Texas but should warm up soon to 74.


----------



## jpmorgan49

33 and light snow here 35 miles southwest of Chicago.  The northern suburbs have gotten 6" so far... Looks like 50's next week, the snow will go away hopefully until next winter.
jp


----------



## Sofie

We have 3 inches of heavy-looking, wet snow in West Central Illinois. Ack!


----------



## Kathy

Good morning everyone. It is 79o here in Florida and sunny. Almost hate to post that. It is suppose to rain today, but not a cloud in the sky at the moment.


----------



## geoffthomas

Well it is now 55 in Derwood, MD.  Expecting scattered thunderstorms and a high of 61 this afternoon.
Have a blessed Sunday!  Read a book.


----------



## intinst

Morning everyone, sun is shining and the birds are chirping. Looks like a glorious day.


----------



## Linda Cannon-Mott

Good Sunday morning ya'll. 46, windy and overcast but sun is supposed to be out by noon. Hope eveyone has a blessed day! Waving from Alabama...


----------



## KindleKay (aka #1652)

Arkansas shows a cool, yet clear and beautiful day!!!  I am feeling the need to do some *much* needed dusting and cleaning.  I took Mon and Tues off work and I don't want to spend those days cleaning!!

Happy Sunday all!!  (Oh, and I will be reading today, geoffthomas, I am rereading Twilight and am enjoying even more the second time around....first read through was back in October 200


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Afternoon here now, almost 70 on our deck, getting ready to go celebrate the youngest grandson's birthday!  Woohoo! 

Betsy


----------



## Leslie

Good morning,

38 degrees and still rainy here. How many days of dreary weather has this been? I've lost track.

L


----------



## geoffthomas

Good Morning all!
In a rush - gotta leave for work.
Post a little later.


----------



## Linda Cannon-Mott

Good Monday morning from the Heart of Dixie. 57 this morning and sunshine. Where did the weekend go?


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

The sun is shining in the back yard but I can see some ugly clouds coming out the front window.  I was going to go birdiing this morning but laziness won out.  46 degrees.

Yesterday's party for the 9 year old grandson was a success but I'm tired.  

Betsy


----------



## Jeff

56 going to 76 in the heart of Texas. Have a good morning, everyone.


----------



## Kathy

65 and sunny today. Had rain yesterday, but looks like it will be pretty today.


----------



## jpmorgan49

It's sunny and 41 here south of Chicago!
jp


----------



## intinst

Good morning everyone. Sunshine and 51 degrees here in LR. Be safe , everybody.


----------



## Leslie

Morning all,

30 degrees. It looks like we might have some sun today. The birds are singing.

Have a great day, my friends.

L


----------



## jonfmerz

Low 40s outside warming to the 50s today with bright sunshine - looking fwd to it since yesterday was gray and drizzly.  Hope you all have a great day!


----------



## KindleKay (aka #1652)

Ah....60 degrees and raining here in Arkansas!  Figures I would have the day off in rain and even better that I planned today to get some shopping done in LR.  Oh well.....my satellite is not working anyway......


----------



## Linda Cannon-Mott

Good morning ya'll, we have thunderstorms and it is 62 today. Typical Alabama weather for this time of year. Have a good one.


----------



## Jeff

It's a pretty morning in the heart of Texas. Happy Tuesday, everybody.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Woohoo bright and sunny here in northern VA!  The osprey have been hanging around their nest on a light pole high above the local Little League ball field, very cool, maybe we'll see baby ospreys again this year!

Betsy


----------



## intinst

Rain has stopped and looks to be clearing. 55 going to 65 later. Now if I can wake up. Where is that coffee...


----------



## geoffthomas

As Betsy has already said, it is lovely here in the nation's capital today.
The flowering fruit trees have blossoms blooming, the forsithia is yellow and all is well.......


----------



## Leslie

intinst said:


> Rain has stopped and looks to be clearing. 55 going to 65 later. Now if I can wake up. Where is that coffee...


Over on the coffee and tea thead....


----------



## intinst

I am afraid that virtual coffee will not do the job this morning.


----------



## jpmorgan49

Raining (lightly) and 46 here south of Chicago.  A good day to drink coffee and read...
jp


----------



## Michael R. Hicks

It's going to be 80 degrees today here in Surprise, AZ! And we're ready with new swim suits - I had to buy a new one after having dropped six inches from my waist since last summer!


----------



## Vegas_Asian

Looks like its going to be another sunny day in Las Vegas....Hopefully not windy. I don't know to temp as weatherundergroun isn't working for me this morning, but it feels like we may make it to the low 70 or high 60s. Pretty good weather if you are in the sun


----------



## KindleKay (aka #1652)

Well, here in Arkansas, I wanted to give you the update:  the rain stopped and we are up to 69 degrees with a light breeze and sunny!!!  It is SPRING here and BEAUTIFUL!!


----------



## Leslie

Morning all,

32 degrees this morning and a little gray out. I overslept this morning...something I don't usually do on a weekday! It was nice though, I have to say...

L


----------



## Jeff

It's a minus 22 degrees with blowing snow and an expected high of 68 today, in the heart of Texas.



Spoiler



April fools!



Good morning everyone.


----------



## Linda Cannon-Mott

Jeff said:


> It's a minus 22 degrees with blowing snow and an expected high of 68 today, in the heart of Texas.
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> April fools!
> 
> 
> 
> Good morning everyone.


LOL  You had me for a second Jeff! 55 and sunshine after the rain in BAMA today. What a glorious day. Good morning ya'll


----------



## geoffthomas

It is overcast a little chilly here in Wash, DC burbs.
Possible rain later.
Close your eyes real tight. Now think of someone or something that you love a lot. Now open your eyes.
Now don't you feel good all over?


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Today is peak blossoming for the cherry blossoms in Washington, DC! Woohoo!!!










Love the Cherry Blossoms. Miss going downtown with the grandkids and getting pictures....

Betsy


----------



## chynared21

*Gloomy here in NYC...it's supposed to rain and my kid is still sick *


----------



## Vegas_Asian

still studying. 3 test to take and a paper to turn in tomorrow. Its a bit when here, but its toning down. Looks like its going to be a nice warm day, but I'll be inside. (sniff)


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Good morning!

Foggy this morning, around 50 degrees.  Enjoying a cup of coffee and Dragonfly in Amber, with Good Morning America on in the background.

Betsy


----------



## geoffthomas

Just enjoying the "heavy fog" here in MD suburbs of WashDC.
Have a guy (and his crew) coming over to take down 4 80foot black locusts today, so am taking the day off from work.
Will actually do some stuff from here virtually anyway.
But need to be here to help the DW with the dogs.


----------



## Linda Cannon-Mott

Good morning ya'll. Typical Spring weather in the south, we are under severe weather and tornado warnings this afternoon and schools are closing at noon.

Have a good Thursday!


----------



## Jeff

Good morning from deep in the heart of Texas where the temperature is 54 and gonna be 74.


----------



## intinst

Good morning all from Arkansas! 53 and cloudy, looks like rain, but it is one day closer to Friday.


----------



## Linda Cannon-Mott

intinst said:


> Good morning all from Arkansas! 53 and cloudy, looks like rain, but it is one day closer to Friday.


WOO HOO! I am rea..dy for Friday.


----------



## intinst

I've been ready since Monday!


----------



## Leslie

Morning all,

41 degrees. Even though it's Friday, it's not the weekend for me. I leave for Chicago today and have to work all day Sat and Sun. Ugh. Home on Monday and then right back into more work! 

The good news is, we might have our first Kindling Konvention if I am able to hook up with pidgeon92 while I am in Chicago. I'll be sure to report back!

L


----------



## Leslie

This has nothing to do with "good morning" but smart people visit this thread and maybe someone will have an answer for me.

Which "way" does namesake work?

Let me explain. Say you have a father and son with the same name. You might say that the son is "named after" or "named for" his father. But which person is the namesake? Is the son the namesake of the father? Or is the father the namesake of the son?

Inquiring minds want to know.

L

Oh, I just noticed...that was post 7000 for me. Yippee!!


----------



## Michael R. Hicks

Back from Phoenix to MD. From sunny and warm to the mid-60s and rain. <sigh>


----------



## geoffthomas

Leslie said:


> This has nothing to do with "good morning" but smart people visit this thread and maybe someone will have an answer for me.
> 
> Which "way" does namesake work?
> 
> Let me explain. Say you have a father and son with the same name. You might say that the son is "named after" or "named for" his father. But which person is the namesake? Is the son the namesake of the father? Or is the father the namesake of the son?
> 
> Inquiring minds want to know.
> 
> L
> 
> Oh, I just noticed...that was post 7000 for me. Yippee!!


Namesake (sometimes "name's sake") is a term used to characterize a person, place, thing, quality, action, state, or idea that is called after, or named out of regard to, another. For example, if a target person, place, or thing is named after a source person, place, or thing, then the name target is said to be the namesake of the name source.


----------



## geoffthomas

I forgot to say that it is temp ok, overcast, drizzly with a forecast of possible/probable showers in the pm.
All in All the best day I have today.


----------



## Leslie

geoffthomas said:


> Namesake (sometimes "name's sake") is a term used to characterize a person, place, thing, quality, action, state, or idea that is called after, or named out of regard to, another. For example, if a target person, place, or thing is named after a source person, place, or thing, then the name target is said to be the namesake of the name source.


Okay, so the son is the namesake of the father. Got it. Thanks!

L


----------



## drenee

Congratulations Leslie, on 7,000 posts.  

Rainy and dreary this Friday morning.  I have so much to do inside it doesn't matter if it rains all day.  
Have a great Friday everyone.
deb


----------



## Linda Cannon-Mott

Good Friday morning! 58 and sun is attempting to shine. This is a beautiful time of year in Sweet Home Alabama. All the dogwoods and red buds in full bloom, daffodils everywhere you look and birds singing every morning. It is a glorious day.

Congrats on 7000 posts Leslie!


----------



## Jeff

It's chilly, deep in the heart of Texas, but will be warming up to the mid 70's.








Have a great morning, everyone.


----------



## Linda Cannon-Mott

Jeff said:


> It's chilly, deep in the heart of Texas, but will be warming up to the mid 70's.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Have a great morning, everyone.


Love the photo Jeff, how sweet!

I've always heard about the bluebells in Texas Jeff, when do they bloom?


----------



## Ann in Arlington

Good Morning all. . . .I am SO glad I don't have to go into work today. . . .next week will be Very Busy. . . plus there's church services or something on several of the evenings. . . .I need all day today to rest up. 

It's currently 56 and raining and there's thunder and lightning. . .somewhat unusual for this early in the day.  Ah well. . . April showers, I guess. . . .and I gather we can use the moisture in this area.  AACK!!  That one was close. . .might be time to turn the computer off!  Later. . .

Ann


----------



## Jeff

Linda Cannon-Mott said:


> I've always heard about the bluebonnets in Texas Jeff, when do they bloom?


The bluebonnets are blooming now and they're gorgeous this year.


----------



## Leslie

Thanks for the picture, Jeff! They look beautiful.

Meanwhile, back on the ranch -- my flight to Chicago was cancelled.   They booked me on the 5:28 pm flight so now I'll get to the hotel late...sigh. I probably won't be able to rendez-vous with pidgeon92 for dinner. Rats!

L


----------



## intinst

Morning all. 47 and clear. should warm up nice, though. We got an inch of rain yesterday, that oughta make the grass grow.


----------



## chynared21

*Dreary here in NYC but it's going to be beautiful this weekend...great for a bit of sightseeing for Harvey and the family *


----------



## jpmorgan49

The first flowers of Spring!!!
jp


----------



## drenee

OH MY GOSH.  I love the flowers.  Thank you guys, for sharing such beautiful pictures on such a dreary day here in my part of the world.
deb


----------



## Linda Cannon-Mott

Those are gorgeous JP. Thanks!


----------



## geoffthomas

Jeff said:


> It's chilly, deep in the heart of Texas, but will be warming up to the mid 70's.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Have a great morning, everyone.


Jeff,
By the way....I just finished the first Treasure book and have immediately started the second.
Good Read.
Thanks.


----------



## Cowgirl

I bought a new camera and needed to try it out so I'm sharing a picture of one of my cactus that is in bloom right now...


----------



## drenee

Wow, the pinks are so vibrant.  Nice camera, and nice cactus.
deb


----------



## Linda Cannon-Mott

Beautiful Cowgirl! Which camera did you get?


----------



## Cowgirl

Linda Cannon-Mott said:


> Beautiful Cowgirl! Which camera did you get?


I got an olympus ...It was an impulsive buy while I was wandering around Costco. It's nice and small and doesn't weigh much. My other camera is too big to lug around.


----------



## jpmorgan49

Nice picture Cowgirl!!
jp


----------



## Leslie

Morning all,

Greetings from the Windy City. I don't know what the temperature is out there, but my widget tells me it is 37 degrees at home. I have to attend a conference all day so I'll probably be offline most of the time. Hold down the fort without me, okay?   

L


----------



## drenee

35 degrees and the sun is shining brightly.  Should get to the low 50s today.  

Have a good time, Leslie.  Hopefully nothing big will go wrong today. 
deb


----------



## geoffthomas

It is a beautiful, windy day.  Sunnnnnny.
I had those 4 80ft trees dropped, so now I have to go out and deal with the debris.
I will be the one in the neighborhood running power equipment all day.
Have a wonderful day and find all those Easter eggs.


----------



## Ann in Arlington

Well, it's only 47 now, but supposed to go up to 65 and be sunny all day.  Sunny and 70 tomorrow. . .great weekend for the big events of the Cherry Blossom festival. . .there will be sunburns on Monday, I predict.  A little breezy right now, but it's neither (1) nor (2) raining, so I'll take it!

Good Morning, indeed.

And Geoff. . .you're in NoVA somewhere aren't you. . .black locusts are good for firewood. . . do you need to get rid of any of the logs? 


Ann


----------



## Leslie

drenee said:


> 35 degrees and the sun is shining brightly. Should get to the low 50s today.
> 
> Have a good time, Leslie. Hopefully nothing big will go wrong today.
> deb


Right. You can bet that my "purple folder" will be chained to my body. LOL.

L


----------



## drenee

Leslie said:


> Right. You can bet that my "purple folder" will be chained to my body. LOL.
> 
> L


You'll be able to give another book review by the end of the day...LOL.
deb


----------



## Leslie

Can someone who lives in or around Chicago fill me in on a few details?

I lived here for 2 years about 30 years ago. At that time, McCormick Place was this brown, flat building that had a theater in it. It is where our U of I graduation was held and as I recall, I went to a ballet there once, too.

Now I am staying at the McCormick Place Hyatt and the conference is at the McCormick place. No sign of any brown, flat building that I can see from my hotel room. Does it still exist? When did they build this convention center? How big is it, anyway? (It seems huge).

Also, when I lived here, I worked at Michael Reese Hospital. Looking out my hotel window, I see a building that looks sort of like one of the hospital buildings and I think it says "Medical Center" on the roof (I can't really read it). But is seems like it is in the wrong place. Of course, I am completely disoriented so who knows what I am looking at.










Can anyone here help me?

L


----------



## Ann in Arlington

Leslie, Leslie, Leslie.  You must be jet-lagged.  One word:  GOOGLE.  

Ann


----------



## Leslie

Ann in Arlington said:


> Leslie, Leslie, Leslie. You must be jet-lagged. One word: GOOGLE.
> 
> Ann


Eh, I wanted to give the locals something to post about....LOL

L


----------



## Anju 

Buenos dias from the middle of Mexico - 68 right ow, going to be mid-80's, blue skies, lots of trees blooming - purple, pink, yellow, orange, fragipanas, lillies, etc.  We go on daylight savings tonight, not looking forward to it.

Hope Harvey enjoys NYC and Leslie Chi-town.


----------



## chynared21

*Little dreary looking in NYC and quite windy at times but it's dry )*


----------



## jpmorgan49

As you probably have figured out by now there are two sections to McCormick place, one on each side of Lake Shore Drive.  They can have several conventions at once.  The big brown building is east of Lake Shore. If you're looking south ,and a little west out of your Hotel room it probably is Michael Reese.  Make sure you make it to Millennium Park, it's amazing....
jp


----------



## drenee

Currently 34 degrees, with a sunny high of 66 expected this bright beautiful Sunday.

Enjoy your day, Leslie and Harvey and family, and everyone else, of course.
deb


----------



## Ann in Arlington

It's 48, winds are very light from the north. . .blue sky, sunny day, scheduled to warm up to the low 70's.  Maybe spring is finally here. . . .thre are certainly lots of pretty white flowers on the pear tree outside my window.  Dogwood still just has unopened buds.

Good Morning all. . .

Ann


----------



## Leslie

Morning all, 

Still in Chicago, watching it slowly get light. Not sure what the temp is out there.

L


----------



## AFS_NZ_IT

Good morning everyone!  

Today is a wonderfully rainy day starting out right now at 37 and reaching a high of 46.  With all this rain the snow will hopefully go away!  

Have a great day everyone!!

-meg


----------



## KindleKay (aka #1652)

It is a GORGEOUS 70 deg at 8:30 am here in Arkansas!  Blue skies, slight breeze: sure to be a beautiful day!!


----------



## jpmorgan49

Good Morning from South of Chicago.  It's 37 and rain this morning with SNOW tonight!!!  It's all Leslie's fault....
jp


----------



## Leslie

jpmorgan49 said:


> Good Morning from South of Chicago. It's 37 and rain this morning with SNOW tonight!!! It's all Leslie's fault....
> jp


Yeah, yeah, blame the out of town guest. 

L


----------



## intinst

67 and still cloudy in LR, Got the grass mowed yesterday, dont know what honeydos are on the agenda for today. Be safe,every one.


----------



## chynared21

*A little chilly but finally sunny in NYC...nice weather for Harvey's foray into Manhattan *


----------



## Linda Cannon-Mott

Good morning from Alabama, 62 and raining but yesterday was so beautiful! Today is a perfect day to Kindle.


----------



## PraiseGod13

It's a perfect Kindle day in Iowa!!  We're having an April blizzard!!  High winds and probably 3" of snow on the ground.... so far.  It's coming down like crazy so we have a way to go before it's over.  They're saying some parts of the state may end up with 10"..... not supposed to be quite that bad here.  I'll be surprised if we end up with less than 6".  We have a fire going in the fireplace, one of my favorite coffees has been brewed, and it's Dragonfly in Amber reading on MaKK for me.
    Have a blessed day everyone!!


----------



## bkworm8it

Yippee, it's finally sunny, and I mean sunny (very bright) and not too cold for once here in Tacoma, WA. I'm hoping spring is finally truly here! 

I just ran to the coinstar this morning - was going to wait until Monday on my way to the dog park but someone listed From Dead to Worse had dropped in price on the bargin book list and I didn't want to miss that price so I grabbed my coat and ran LOL. Also been needing to get Al Past's Distant Cousin. I'm going to start that tonight.

Have a good day everyone!

theresam


----------



## drenee

A dreary 50 this morning.  Forecast calling for rain showers today, temps falling, and that four letter word, snow, in the next few days.  
deb


----------



## Linda Cannon-Mott

A cool 52 today and overcast in the Heart of Dixie. Good Monday morning!


----------



## drenee

Linda, you can be sure I will be following your posts just to get a glimpse of George.  He is so.....can't think of a good enough word.  
deb


----------



## Linda Cannon-Mott

drenee said:


> Linda, you can be sure I will be following your posts just to get a glimpse of George. He is so.....can't think of a good enough word.
> deb


My sister and I saw him in concert a couple of years ago and he was great! I love his smile and the way he makes a pair of Wrangler jeans look so darn good. I have loved him since I was in my early 20's.


----------



## Jeff

drenee said:


> He is so.....can't think of a good enough word.


Straight?

Good morning, folks. It's only 39, deep in the heart of Texas. At least this morning I feel like I may just survive the latest germ that my great grandson has bestowed. Did anybody miss me?


----------



## drenee

^^Good one, Jeff.

Sorry to hear you're under the weather.  I wondered yesterday why I hadn't seen you for a day or so.  
deb


----------



## Jeff

Thanks, Deb.

You just have to like that guy from Poteet, Texas.


----------



## geoffthomas

As reported overcast, getting ready to rain.
So here is a picture of my magnolia tree from yesterday. Not in full bloom yet, but pretty good.
Most years the blooms get zapped by a late freeze. Wash DC area is a little north for them.


----------



## Linda Cannon-Mott

Jeff said:


> Straight?
> 
> Good morning, folks. It's only 39, deep in the heart of Texas. At least this morning I feel like I may just survive the latest germ that my great grandson has bestowed. Did anybody miss me?


I missed you too Jeff, wondered where you were. Hope you feel better soon!


----------



## Jeff

Linda Cannon-Mott said:


> I missed you too Jeff, wondered where you were. Hope you feel better soon!


Thank you, Linda. Since January, when we started providing day-care for my great grandson, my wife and I have been plagued with every bug that his big sister brings home from school. But he's a treasure and worth it. There's no joy in the world that compares to a smiling toddler reaching up to you, asking to be held. I was busy making a living and missed too much of my children and grandchildren as they learned to walk and talk. A few sore throats and earaches are a cheap price to pay.

Here's a bit of trivia for you. I just noticed that your member number and mine are very close. I joined KindleBoards on October 28, 2008, 07:02:56 AM CST and you joined at 10:38:13 AM. I'm not sure why I went to the trouble to look that up now, but since I did I'll just leave it and let everyone else wonder why I thought it was important.


----------



## Cowgirl

geoffthomas said:


> As reported overcast, getting ready to rain.
> So here is a picture of my magnolia tree from yesterday. Not in full bloom yet, but pretty good.
> Most years the blooms get zapped by a late freeze. Wash DC area is a little north for them.


Beautiful tree!


----------



## drenee

Jeff, I'm sure you're not the only one who spends time looking up what seems to be useless information.  I do it too.  

As for your great-grandson, how great that you have the opportunity to share in his life.  It seems when our kids are younger we're too busy with life, feeding them, clothing them, to actually stop and enjoy them.  I was very lucky to be a stay-at-home mom.  SAH moms get to enjoy a bit more than most parents.  And I have always felt bad for dads who have to go to work everyday.  
Anyway, thanks for sharing.  Also, when my kids were younger I use to keep a bottle of bleach nearby.  I put a capful in every sinkful of dishes, and wiped down my tables and counters with it.  That seemed to help with some of the spreading of germs.  Not all, mind you, but some.  
Have a great day.
deb


----------



## Linda Cannon-Mott

Jeff said:


> Thank you, Linda. Since January, when we started providing day-care for my great grandson, my wife and I have been plagued with every bug that his big sister brings home from school. But he's a treasure and worth it. There's no joy in the world that compares to a smiling toddler reaching up to you, asking to be held. I was busy making a living and missed too much of my children and grandchildren as they learned to walk and talk. A few sore throats and earaches are a cheap price to pay.
> 
> Here's a bit of trivia for you. I just noticed that your member number and mine are very close. I joined KindleBoards on October 28, 2008, 07:02:56 AM CST and you joined at 10:38:13 AM. I'm not sure why I went to the trouble to look that up now, but since I did I'll just leave it and let everyone else wonder why I thought it was important.


It certainly is important to me Jeff. You are much more observant than me, I hadn't noticed our numbers. Ironic that two of the greatest KB members joined within a few hours of each other. 

I will say, "Oh you got a haircut." My hubby will reply, "Yeah last week." LOL


----------



## chynared21

*Good morning and salutations from rainy NYC... I hope that the weather clears up a bit for Harvey's trip to Ellis Island or maybe he can postphone it until tomorrow when it's supposed to be nicer.

Glad you're feeling better Jeff, we missed you! I keep telling DH to soak up all the little bits that he can with DD because they grow so fast. It's amazing how fast 9 years has gone by since giving birth to that little football  I'm lucky that I can be a SAHM but there are sacrifices that go along with that but I think the benefits outweigh all of that 

Did I ever mention that I'm not fond of Spring because of all the rain it brings*


----------



## intinst

44 degrees here in AR, supposed to be a frost warning tonight. Bright and clear for now. Everyone be safe today.


----------



## jpmorgan49

We had an April Snow last night here south of Chicago. It was a wet snow and it will probably be gone soon, the temp is now 40. I grabbed my camera and got a very unique picture of some snow on a tree branch. I call it my Snow Horse...
jp


----------



## Cowgirl

jpmorgan49 said:


> We had an April Snow last night here south of Chicago. It was a wet snow and it will probably be gone soon, the temp is now 40. I grabbed my camera and got a very unique picture of some snow on a tree branch. I call it my Snow Horse...
> jp


That's amazing...looks like a snowhorse to me!!!


----------



## pomlover2586

oh wow how pretty!


----------



## Anju 

Not good morning but Good Afternoon - it was 70 deg at 7 am (we just went to DLST) and blue skies.  Birds are out like crazy today, the pelicans have flown north (to Hibbing no less) so winter is probably close to over up yonder.  It is 80 deg at 2 pm, but in the shade very nice.

Glad you are doing better Jeff - but the benefits you are getting are worth it


----------



## Leslie

Hi everyone, I am back home in Maine, safe and sound. Sort of cloudy and off and on rain here today. 43 degrees. There was snow on the ground when I left Chicago this morning.

It's good to be home!

L


----------



## Linda Cannon-Mott

Leslie said:


> Hi everyone, I am back home in Maine, safe and sound. Sort of cloudy and off and on rain here today. 43 degrees. There was snow on the ground when I left Chicago this morning.
> 
> It's good to be home!
> 
> L


Glad you had a safe trip Leslie!


----------



## jpmorgan49

The weather should improve now that Leslie is home... 
jp


----------



## chynared21

jpmorgan49 said:


> The weather should improve now that Leslie is home...
> jp


*LOL, that's what my friend says when she visits NYC from GA...she swears we pray for cold weather for her visits *


----------



## drenee

It's currently snowing here.  The weather has not improved.  
But I don't think Leslie has anything to do with it.


----------



## jpmorgan49

You never know, Leslie is awfully powerful....
jp


----------



## drenee

There is a coating of snow on the ground and 31 degrees.  Guess winter wanted to show who was boss one more time.
Have a great Tuesday.


----------



## Jeff

It's supposed to be SPRING with Easter just around the corner but it's 32 degrees in the heart of Texas.

Good morning everyone. I'm warmed by seeing you today.


----------



## Leslie

Morning all,

43 degrees here and the birds are singing. Looks like we have off and on rain here today. It was pouring yesterday.

L


----------



## Linda Cannon-Mott

Good morning ya'll,
I don't know what happened to our Spring weather, 32 today in Alabama. Wishing all of you a good day!

Leslie are you in disguise today or changed your user ID permanently?


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Yes, I see MaineWriter is here! I guess this is one of Leslie's moves in honor of her one year anniversary!!!! Congrats again Leslie, on being the 2nd Oldest KBoards member still active!!! 










Cold here in northern VA. after a nice morning yesterday where I could go out birding.

Love the snowhorse!

And Jeff, glad you're feeling better, I was wondering where you were. We get something everytime we're around the grandkids, so I know what you mean.

Betsy


----------



## chynared21

*Good morning from chilly NYC. It's about 40 degrees right now going up to 50 or so. If the rain holds off, Harvey should have a nice day *


----------



## intinst

32 in Little Rock, it's warmer in Maine! Congratulations MaineWriter (aka Leslie), member number 24, on your one year anniversary! Almost thirty two hundred people have been added to  KindleBoards since/because you joined. Quite remarkable, really. Be safe, all.


----------



## Jeff

Happy anniversary, Leslie.


----------



## Leslie

Betsy the Quilter said:


> Yes, I see MaineWriter is here! I guess this is one of Leslie's moves in honor of her one year anniversary!!!! Congrats again Leslie, on being the 2nd Oldest KBoards member still active!!!


Thanks for the congrats, everybody!

Yes, Betsy...I sometimes wonder what happened to ViagraFeller (no. 1. LOL.

Last year at this time, when I joined up and started posting, I discovered that not a single one of the members owned a Kindle! It was sort of odd, actually. I wondered if I had wandered into the twilight zone. LOL.

MW


----------



## Anju 

HAPPY ANNIVERSARY KINDLE GODDESS AKA MAINE WRITER

and spammer supreme  

I almost hate to post, 70 deg here, going to be in the low 90s this afternoon, but we do have a breeze that is quite "fresh".  Heading down to the lake with my kindle and camera, hope I can get some pictures.


----------



## Sailor

It's been ages since I said good morning,

It is 52 headed to 62 and raining in California.

Looks like I missed the party - Happy Anniversary, Leslie!

-Sailor


----------



## Vegas_Asian

65 degree. a comfortable temp that's making me sleepy. Must focus on class. in psy.


----------



## Leslie

sailor said:


> It's been ages since I said good morning,
> 
> It is 52 headed to 62 and raining in California.
> 
> Looks like I missed the party - Happy Anniversary, Leslie!
> 
> -Sailor


Good morning, Sailor. Good to see you here. Thanks for the good wishes!

L


----------



## drenee

I have no clue what the temperature is, but I'm pretty sure it's not 50 or higher since there is still a coating of snow on everything.  

My dream last night: I was trying to buy a BorsaBella bag, but could not explain to the male in the dream that since I technically was not born yet, and computers did not exist, I wasn't able to find one.  
That's what a mix of KBs and Dragonfly In Amber before bedtime will get you.


----------



## Leslie

Morning all,

33 degrees and bright and sunny here!

If we are sharing dreams...I dreamt that we started a KindleBoards detective agency and named it Kindling Kaper Kovers. Betsy was one of the chief detectives and I was assigning her to a very difficult case. I kept saying to her, "It's going to be like finding a needle in a haystack, but I know you can do it!"

God knows where that came from!

L


----------



## Ann in Arlington

Clearly, you were thinking about finding eggs. . . .

good morning!  34 (brrr) and sunny here in Arlington this morning. . . .

Ann


----------



## DD

Hi!  Had a terrible time getting on this AM.  Server problems?

Kind of cool for SW Florida today.  Only going to get up to 75.  Nice day for a bike ride.

Have my community bookclub today.  We're discussing "Time is a River" by Mary Alice Monroe.  Of course, everyone always gathers around my Kindle.  Two other people have decided to buy one.  Wait til they see my purple Oberon ROH cover!  I'm such a show-off!


----------



## Linda Cannon-Mott

Good morning, 32 again this morning in Alabama. Supposed to warm up to the mid 60's. I hope I find some motivation, not in the mood to work today. With this economy I should be and am thankful I have a job.


----------



## DD

Linda Cannon-Mott said:


> Good morning, 32 again this morning in Alabama. Supposed to warm up to the mid 60's. I hope I find some motivation, not in the mood to work today. With this economy I should be and am thankful I have a job.


Love your avatar, Linda. George Strait is my favorite. Don't you just love him? I watch his movie "Pure Country" over and over again. My son and daugter-in-law danced to "I Cross My Heart" at their wedding. My husband gave me the 4 CD boxed set of all his songs a few Christmases ago.


----------



## Linda Cannon-Mott

DD said:


> Love your avatar, Linda. George Strait is my favorite. Don't you just love him? I watch his movie "Pure Country" over and over again. My son and daugter-in-law danced to "I Cross My Heart" at their wedding. My husband gave me the 4 CD boxed set of all his songs a few Christmases ago.


LOL I have almost worn my "Pure Country" DVD out. There isn't one song of his I don't like and he is so handsome. I've seen him in concert and he puts on a good show. As I previously posted he has a way of making those Wrangler jeans look mighty good!


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Uh oh, Hugh is going to have a run for his money! This one's for you, Linda and DD:









Leslie, that is tooooo funny. I think it must be because of the Kindleboards Easter Egg Hunt (still time to take part!!!! and there are hints too)

Cold and sunny here in Northern VA. Really gotta get something done today other than KBoards! The squirrels have decided they DO like the safflower seed in the feeder that they are supposed to not like, and didn't for the first week. Now they are emptying the feeder in an afternoon.

Good morning, everybody!!!

Betsy


----------



## Leslie

Linda Cannon-Mott said:


> LOL I have almost worn my "Pure Country" DVD out. There isn't one song of his I don't like and he is so handsome. I've seen him in concert and he puts on a good show. As I previously posted he has a way of making those Wrangler jeans look mighty good!


Cowboys in Wranglers has to be one of the greatest things in the world...even when they are country singer cowboys! LOL


----------



## Leslie

Run for my money, huh? I have Hugh in jeans...


----------



## Jeff

Good morning from McGregor, Texas, not too far from Poteet, Texas, home of George Strait.

My mockingbird is singing to me a song this morning. I prefer him to George, but I'd ignore him if  Isabel Glasser was offering a smile.


----------



## DD

Leslie said:


> Run for my money, huh? I have Hugh in jeans...


M-m-m. Send George and Hugh over and I'll decide!


----------



## DD

Linda Cannon-Mott said:


> LOL I have almost worn my "Pure Country" DVD out. There isn't one song of his I don't like and he is so handsome. I've seen him in concert and he puts on a good show. As I previously posted he has a way of making those Wrangler jeans look mighty good!


Yes, I have seen him in concert too. Terrific! I play the violin and I learned the fiddle 'lick' that starts "Amarillo by Morning". Do you know the one? Don't know what I'll ever do with it but I like to play it. Makes me feel close to George.


----------



## Sailor

Good Morning, George and Hugh Kindleboards!

It rained all yesterday in Sunny California! More rain this morning clearing to Sunny Skies later!

I think George's voice is even nicer than his picture! The opposite is true of Hugh though.









Have a great morning, everyone!

-sailor


----------



## Sailor

Good Morning Kindlerboards,

Last one to post yesterday and the first one today! That is what happens when a West Coaster gets up early...actually I couldn't sleep.

Rain predicted today for sunny California, 48 on up to 61 today.

Have a good day,

-sailor


----------



## DD

Top 'o the mornin' to all of you.  Only 47 this AM in SW Florida but will be up to 81 later.  Need to wear my hoodie to walk Britt this morning.  Br-r-r!


----------



## Linda Cannon-Mott

Good morning ya'll! I am so happy to be posting.   I got server errors from about 4 PM and the last time I tired last night was around 9PM. I was missing all of my KB buddies!  

Have a good day!


----------



## intinst

Morning all. 58 & cloudy, supposed to storm today. Last day of the work week for me this week. Be safe all.


----------



## Leslie

Morning all,

Need to post quick before the server crashes again. LOL. 

38 degrees and sunny here. There is a brisk wind, though, so it feels colder than it is.

L


----------



## Jeff

I feel Harvey's pain.

Good morning everyone. It's 66, deep in the heart of Texas with an expected high of 87.


----------



## chynared21

*Little chilly in NYC but there are beautiful blue skies up above *


----------



## jpmorgan49

Sunny and 50 here south of Chicago.  Going to get up to the mid 50's....
jp


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Goooood Moooornnnniiinnngg!

Sunny, in the 50s here in northern VA, we're going to go see if there are any Cherry Blossoms left around the tidal basin, and KB is up again!  All is well in the world.

Betsy


----------



## luvmy4brats

Good Morning! Sunny today, not nearly as windy as it's been. It should be up to about 60 today.


----------



## geoffthomas

I'll get my good morning in here just before it becomes noon on the east coast.
My Virginia friends have already told you how the weather is here in suburban WashDC.
So just accept my wishes for a great day.


----------



## Leslie

Morning all,

31 degrees and another bright sunny day here. Lots of crocuses in my garden! Spring has come to Maine -- hooray!

L


----------



## Jeff

It's 57 in the heart of Texas and too early for my mockingbird. I've alerted the robins that spring has come to Maine and sent them on their way north. The worms are happy. They echo Leslie's hooray.

Good morning KindleBoards.


----------



## Linda Cannon-Mott

Good Friday morning ya'll,
It is 64, raining and we're under a tornado watch in Alabama the Beautiful. It is Friday and I get off at 1:30. WOO HOO! 

Wishing all of you a Happy Easter weekend.


----------



## Anju 

Buenos dias - 65 deg this morning, clear beautiful skies, going to be hot, in the 90s today, but if you stay in the shade you'll be ok.  Ready for the rainy season which won't start until June.  Lots of people off for the weekend, stores full and lots of traffic.


----------



## Ann in Arlington

Good Morning from Arlington.  Current Temp is 50. . .going up to around 70. . .but overcast and there's supposed to be rain later.  Oh well, it'll be good for the garden. . . . 

Ann


----------



## intinst

Good Morning! could be apretty day warm but partly cloudy and windy. Had bad weather last night but I am off today so even if it rains it's a good day.


----------



## jpmorgan49

Good Morning!  It's 43 and overcast here south of Chicago, should warm up tomorrow!  At least my wife and I got to rake the front yard yesterday. 
jp


----------



## luvmy4brats

Good Morning everyone! It's 61 here on the Eastern Shore and may get up close to 70 this afternoon. It's a bit overcast and we're expecting rain later.

I'm going shopping this afternoon for all my kidlet's Easter baskets.


----------



## Sailor

Good Morning, Kindleboards!

It is 62 degrees and overcast in unsunny California today.

Have a Good Friday,

-sailor


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

I tried to post this earlier but didn't have any luck with the ongoing issues. I'm enjoying being able to have the doors and windows open here. Yesterday was absolutely beautiful and we enjoyed our trip into the city to see what was left of the cherry blossoms and the FDR memorial, which hubby had seen and I hadn't.

Here are some pics:


----------



## Sailor

Beautiful pictures, Betsy!

All of you and all your travels, I haven't been out of California.

-sailor


----------



## Anju 

sailor said:


> Beautiful pictures, Betsy!
> 
> All of you and all your travels, I haven't been out of California.
> 
> -sailor


But sailor, you have no idea how many want to go to California, some even permanently  and California has so many diverse and wonderful areas.


----------



## Sailor

Anju No. 469 said:


> But sailor, you have no idea how many want to go to California, some even permanently  and California has so many diverse and wonderful areas.


You're right. That may be why I have never left, I am still exploring everything there is to do here. 

-sailor


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Yes, I'm lucky, Washington, DC is my hometown.  California is where I travel to.  Glad you liked the pics!

Betsy


----------



## chynared21

sailor said:


> Beautiful pictures, Betsy!
> 
> All of you and all your travels, I haven't been out of California.
> 
> -sailor


*I am dying to visit CA *


----------



## Sailor

chynared21 said:


> *I am dying to visit CA *


*Sailor's Hangout in Monterey, California - Enjoy!*​


----------



## chynared21

sailor said:


> *Sailor's Hangout in Monterey, California - Enjoy!*​


*Nice  I live on the opposite coast and I don't think it's as pretty as yours.*


----------



## Anju 

Sailor - where is your kindle?  No picture of it at that beautiful site?  How big is your house?  How many of us will it hold?  Can we camp out on the beach?  I'm ready to visit


----------



## Linda Cannon-Mott

sailor said:


> *Sailor's Hangout in Monterey, California - Enjoy!*​


Ahhhhhh love it Sailor!


----------



## Sailor

Anju No. 469 said:


> Sailor - where is your kindle? No picture of it at that beautiful site? How big is your house? How many of us will it hold? Can we camp out on the beach? I'm ready to visit


Kindle is in the Jeep, I find when I bring it, I never look at it...the ocean calls me instead. And Kindle seems to be shy when I am at the beach, or sunsensitive, so he stays in his plastic bag a lot.

My house isn't on the beach, an hour away so we can all get rooms along the coast. Camping on the beach is okay in the daytime, but no overnight stays or I would be camped there myself. I do lay back on the sand and watch the beautiful sunset almost every weekend, or as much as I can. 
The whale spouts are awesome, the sailboats, the Coast Guard helicopters flying over everytime I am out sunning on the rocks. 

I go here just to regenerate my soul, it is the most awesome place, and quiet too, not many come to this spot; and if they do, I have lots more private areas to go to.

-sailor


----------



## drenee

Good morning all.
43 this morning, with a high of 56 expected.  Best news is that the rain moved through yesterday and no rain expected today.  There's a Kid's Fishing Rodeo at my club this morning and the rain makes it so miserable for the kids.  
I'm very excited.  I've been shopping for prizes for a couple of months now, and I think I've found some very nice ones for the kids to win.  We normally have around 50 or 60 kids.  They fish for about 3 hours, then we feed them and give out prizes.  Last year every child left with two prizes each.  
Hope you all have a good day.
deb


----------



## Ann in Arlington

Good Morning. . . .rainy/drizzly here right now.  Temp only about 50 and not expected to get much warmer all day, but the rain IS supposed to stop.  

Ann


----------



## Jeff

Good morning from the heart of Texas where it's 58 headed toward 70.















Texas has beaches too.


----------



## jpmorgan49

Good Morning from Joliet! It's 37 right now with a high in the mid 50's and it's SUNNY!!!
jp


----------



## KindleKay (aka #1652)

Morning!  It is a cool 47 degrees in AR.....supposed to get to 68 which is disheartening.  The forcast was supposed to be 75 and we were going to take our boat out for the first time this year.....it may be too cold for that


----------



## Leslie

Morning all,

37 degrees this morning and gray and dreary. I guess the weather report is off and on rain for the day. Not the nicest weather for Easter.  

L


----------



## Linda Cannon-Mott

Good morning,
It is 58 this morning and the quiet after the storm. We had some wicked weather yesterday and last night, normal for April in AL. It i sovercast but hoping for sunshine later today.


----------



## intinst

Good Morning all. Went hiking for the first time in awhile yesterday. Went through Hilary Hollow on the Oachita trail. A little sore this morning, but in a good way, at least a good reason.


----------



## geoffthomas

Like Ann says, it is mid 40s and drizzly here.
But need the rain - overseeded the lawn a lot - trying to get the grass to naturally push out the weeds.
(Wishful thinking?)


----------



## Michael R. Hicks

58 and rainy here in MD. Wish I was back in AZ!!


----------



## Sailor

Jeff said:


> Texas has beaches too.


Jeff, your beaches are full of hotels and businesses! Ours is open land and nothing to spoil the view.

Good Morning from California where today is going to be Sun and Fun! I am headed to the beach, so it must be Saturday.

Have a Great Day before Easter,

-sailor


----------



## Jeff

sailor said:


> Jeff, your beaches are full of hotels and businesses! Ours is open land and nothing to spoil the view.


While you're exploring California you better not drive very far south or you're in for a big disappointment, Sailor.

Texas has 367 miles of coastline. South Padre Island, in the pictures above, often called the Texas Riviera, is a 1.8 square mile barrier island .


----------



## Ann in Arlington

Good Morning, and Happy Easter. . . . .Cold here, but sunny. . . . .should warm up later. . . . .

Ann


----------



## GeorgeGlass

Jeff said:


> While you're exploring California you better not drive very far south or you're in for a big disappointment, Sailor.
> 
> Texas has 367 miles of coastline. South Padre Island, in the pictures above, often called the Texas Riviera, is a 1.8 square mile barrier island .


To be fair, California has 840 miles of general coastline (not including inlets and such).


----------



## Dori

Happy Easter Morning. Have a blessed day and may all your eggs be good ones.Dori


----------



## jpmorgan49

Happy Easter, Passover or just Sunday to all!!!    It's 31 and sunny here today, should warm up to 60, YEH!
jp


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Goooood morning and happy Easter!  The sun is shining, which is a good thing.  I have to make my lemon meringue pie for our Easter dinner this afternoon at my sister-in-laws...

Betsy


----------



## intinst

Good Morning all! Stormy here in Little rock with 100% chance of rain today. Since we are 2 inches behind I guess that is a good thing. Be safe everybody.


----------



## Jeff

Happy Easter, everyone. Here's a Texas Easter Bouquet.

































































​


----------



## Anju 

Mornin' y'all, same ol' same ol' here - enjoy your changes of weather, and the rain  


Jeff you are making me homesick!!!


----------



## Sailor

Jeff said:


> While you're exploring California you better not drive very far south or you're in for a big disappointment, Sailor.


Southern California coastline is beautiful as well, Jeff. Our Northern coastline is even better if that is even possible to believe. On one occasion I did cross that little southern boarder and saw the Tijauana coastline, it was a breathtaker too. You just can't beat a sunset across the ocean as dusk approaches. 



GeorgeGlass said:


> To be fair, California has 840 miles of general coastline (not including inlets and such).


Thank you, George, well said.

Happy Easter Morning!

It's 62 headed for 72 in Sunny California.

Yesterday was _freezing_ cold in Monterey! Even though the sun was out, the strong breeze off the ocean made it impossible to get out of your car unless you were dressed in warm clothes with jacket, which I wasn't, but tried to stay out anyway. The winds were blowing the ocean water on everything; I could smell the scent of the briney sea mist was so strong it was heady. It was beautiful anyway.

Have a Happy Easter, Everyone!!!

-sailor


----------



## intinst




----------



## Sailor

intinst said:


> Happy Keester!


Intinst,

This just says it all. Hahaha

-sailor


----------



## drenee

Happy Easter.  Sunny and chilly this afternoon.  Couldn't log on this morning.  Hope everyone has a wonderful day.

Jeff, your pictures are beautiful, as always.
deb


----------



## Sailor

drenee said:


> Jeff, your pictures are beautiful, as always.


And as Deb said,

Jeff, you do take/find some of the most gorgeous pictures around!

Thank you for the Texas Easter Bouquet,

-sailor


----------



## Linda Cannon-Mott

Happy Easter all! Went to early church and haven't been able to log on until now. 

Jeff the Easter Bouquet is gorgeous and Intinst love the Happy Keester Photo!    We had a beautiful sunny Easter day until now. The wind has picked up and it is cloudy with rain in the forecast. It has been a glorious day here in the heart of Dixie!


----------



## Michael R. Hicks

Hey, all! A balmy 36 and cloudy here in MD.

And Jeff, those pictures are FANTASTIC!


----------



## DD

Good Morning everyone.  Going to be 88 and sunny here in SW Florida!

kreelanwarrior, I live in MD in the summer - NE of Baltimore.  Hope it warms up for you soon.  We'll be back in May.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Happy Monday!!!!  I was going to go out birding but it's coooollldddd!  Jeff, love the Texas Easter Bouquet!  Unfortunately, when we drove through your part of Texas, it was in early March and the flowers weren't much in bloom.

Hope everyone had a great weekend!

Betsy


----------



## Ann in Arlington

Good morning!  COLD here but sunny.  Last 3 days of work for the season coming up. . . .I am SOOOOO looking forward to Thursday!

Ann


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Hang in there, Ann!  I was talking to my brother the CPA yesterday, he was working on tax returns!!!  

Betsy


----------



## geoffthomas

Good Morning All.
Chilly start with temps only supposed to go into the 50's today.
Lovin' it in beautiful downtown Derwood, MD......suburb of WashDC.
Gotta leave to get on the Metro and go to work in sub VA.


----------



## Leslie

Morning all,

Chilly here this morning -- 36 degrees. At least it is sunny!

Jeff, thanks for those beautiful pictures.

L


----------



## Jeff

Good morning everyone. It's 56 in the heart of Texas. Should be in the mid 70's with plenty of sunshine today.


----------



## Linda Cannon-Mott

Good Monday morning, it is 66 in Alabama today and we are expecting severe weather this afternoon and tonight. There were 15 tornado's that touched down here Friday. There was much destruction but no loss of life.


----------



## Anju 

Mornin' y'all - 64 right now, lower 90s later, blue sky, sure could use some rain but rainy season will start in June.

Hope everyone has a wonderful day.


----------



## intinst

We got over two inches of rain yesterday, wish you could have gotten some of that, Anju. Still some light rain today. Be safe, everyone.


----------



## Jeff

Betsy the Quilter said:


> Unfortunately, when we drove through your part of Texas, it was in early March and the flowers weren't much in bloom.


And you didn't stop to say howdy?

You missed a lot of good birding. We're on the cusp of the eastern and western flyways.


----------



## jpmorgan49

Good Morning!  It's cold, 37 degrees with a high of 42.  It's also raining, .33" so far. It's a yucky Monday, good day to stay in and read.   
jp


----------



## MAGreen

Morning all! Warm and sunny here in Jacksonville, FL. It's going to be a long week, I have a sick baby, and my hubby's ship will be out all week. At least it's beautiful and warm here!


----------



## Sailor

Good Morning,

It is going to be another California Perfect Day with the Sun shining and 75 degrees. It's days like this that keeps me in California rather than traveling.

MAGreen, is you husband military and his ship is going out? So sorry to hear about your sick baby. Good thoughts your way.

Have a Wonderful Monday everyone,

-sailor


----------



## drenee

Good rainy Tuesday morning.  Definitely spring weather here.  46 currently with a high of 54 expected.  Nice day for flowers to grow and trees to bud.  
deb


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Jeff said:


> And you didn't stop to say howdy?
> 
> You missed a lot of good birding. We're on the cusp of the eastern and western flyways.


Good morning, everyone!!! And I haven't even had any coffee yet, been up about an hour. Only screwed up one thing that I know of, pretty good without coffee, LOL! Have my taxes done, just have to go over them with hubby. We're going to e-file as we have a refund due unless I've REALLY screwed something up. Then to work on a quilt for an exhibition.

Jeff--we drove through Texas the last time in...2003? or 4? Unfortunately, I didn't start birding until 2005. Sigh. When I think of all the places I've been before I started birding that were great birding locations...Big Bend and the Hill Country in Texas, the Everglades in Florida, Alaska, Hawaii, all pre birding. Oh, well, we'll just have to go back!

Betsy


----------



## SmrTyme

Morning...Its the beginning of the humid time of year down here in the SE. Its warm and rainy...with thunderstorms all day.

Its sleepy weather & I'm at work


----------



## Kindle Convert

Good Morning All,

It's 70 degrees, and we're under a Tornado Watch here on the Gulf Coast of Florida! 

KC


----------



## Jeff

Good morning from deep in the heart of Texas where it will soon be 80 degrees and sunny.


----------



## Leslie

Morning all,

43 degrees and sunny here. Not sure what the high is predicted to be. I am looking forward to the first day I get to put the top down on the convertible. It usually has to be about 60 degrees for that to happen.

L


----------



## intinst

49 and a bright sun shiny day! Made it through Monday, now for the rest of the week. Be safe all.


----------



## geoffthomas

Good morning.
Grey and rainy in WashDC.


----------



## Sailor

It is 50 headed towards 62 with a high wind warning approaching this afternoon with a storm. At least the Sun is out in California.

Have a Great Tuesday,

-sailor


----------



## Leslie

Morning all,

Chilly this morning: 26 degrees and frost on the car. Yesterday it did get up to 58 and lots of sun so I put the top down on the car. First convertible ride of the season. Woo-hoo!

L


----------



## DD

Good morning!  Rained last night with lots of thunder here in SW Florida.  We needed the rain, though.  Today will be partly cloudy and up to 83 by this afternoon.  Have a great day, everyone!


----------



## jpmorgan49

Good Morning!  It's another chilly morning here in the Midwest, 39 with a high of 58.  Spring should be coming.... I hope.
jp


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Good morning, everyone!  Happy Tax Day!  We got our taxes done early this year--I e-filed them yesterday!  Yucky today and I'm going out for a meeting.  No top down today as rain is predicted.  Here in northern VA, we've had several top down days already, yay!  (Or as we like to say, driving topless. )

Betsy


----------



## Kindle Convert

Good Morning All, 67 and cloudy on the Gulf Coast.

KC


----------



## Ann in Arlington

Good Morning. . . .Off to my last day of work for a while:  I am so ready to be done this year! . . . .As Betsy said, weather is not great. . .but much better predicted for the weekend . . . . . . 

Ann


----------



## Jeff

It's 60, deep in the heart of Texas and expected to go up to 77 before too long.

Good morning everyone.


----------



## Anju 

Mornin' y'all = 65 now upper 90's expected, blue skies beautiful day


----------



## intinst

Good Morning, all. We've made it to hump day, come on, Friday! Be safe, everyone.


----------



## geoffthomas

As Ann and Betsy have said it is a little chilly and still overcast and drizzly here in the WashDC area.
But.....
predictions of 70s and sun for Thur, Fri and Sat.  Maybe partially nice on Sunday too.
But who knows if the predictions will hold up.
Have a fabulous day - mine already is.


----------



## Sailor

Good Morning, Everyone!!! Okay, Afternoon for most of you as I have slept in today. 

We have a heavy wind storm that started yesterday afternoon and is still blowing strong in California. It is 52 and will head to 62 today, but those cool winds cut right through you, I am sure the windchill cuts that temp a lot lower. I haven't checked if our fence is still up and the dog still here; just checked, all is well. 

Have a Wonderful Wednesday,

-Sailor


----------



## DD

Good morning!  Going to be 85 without a cloud in the sky in SW Florida.  Good day to test my 2nd replacement K2 for sun-fading.  It arrived at 6 PM last night and couldn't do it then.  Keep your fingers, (toes, eyes, whatever) crossed for me!


----------



## drenee

Good Thursday morning.  A foggy 35 this morning.  But the sun is out there just waiting to make its appearance.  I think I might get my patio furniture out today.  The weekend is looking pretty good and I want to be ready.  
deb


----------



## Ann in Arlington

Good Morning. . . .it's only 38 now, but supposed to go to mid 60's. . .and mid 70's tomorrow and Saturday.  And the little picture on the weather forecast page shows a bright yellow sun.  Woo Hoo!

Ann


----------



## geoffthomas

Yeah, it is sunny and still chilly here in beautiful downtown Derwood, MD.
Going to work now.
Have a blessed day.


----------



## Leslie

Morning all,

39 degrees and lots of sun. I am looking forward to another busy day...

L


----------



## crebel

Good morning from Iowa!  Already 40 degrees this morning - positively balmy compared to what we have been having.  Grass is finally starting to green up and there are buds on the trees and lilac bushes.  Maybe Spring has finally started to make an appearance!  Everyone have a safe, wonderful day.

Chris


----------



## Jeff

It should be 74 today, deep in the heart of Texas. Good morning to all.


----------



## Susan in VA

Good morning everyone!  Bright and sunny in suburban Virginia this morning, and now that I'm finally a Real Kindleowner, I feel entitled to join in here and wish everyone a wonderful day  --  especially to all the CPA's out there who won't know what to do with all their free time today!


----------



## Leslie

Susan in VA said:


> Good morning everyone! Bright and sunny in suburban Virginia this morning, and now that I'm finally a Real Kindleowner, I feel entitled to join in here and wish everyone a wonderful day -- especially to all the CPA's out there who won't know what to do with all their free time today!


I think a little Kindle reading might be in order for those folks today...

L


----------



## Ann in Arlington

Leslie said:


> I think a little Kindle reading might be in order for those folks today...
> 
> L


I'm not a CPA . . . .I'm an Enrolled Agent. Which is better.  But, yeah, after going to the grocery store so that we have some food in the house, I intend to spend most of the day reading. . . . . .

Ann


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Hurray for the CPAs and Enrolled Agents and everyone who crunched out their taxes yesterday! (We did ours early this year, finishing Tuesday afternoon. )

Here's for you:









Here in northern VA, we're wondering what the bright burning globe in the sky is....may have to take the


Spoiler



Ferrari


out for a spin.

Betsy


----------



## Anju 

Mornin' - Ann enjoy!  This is what it is going to be like when you retire, right Betsy  

Beautiful day here, 65 now warmer later.


----------



## Angela

Good Morning KindleBoarders!! It is 54 here in NE TX with clear blue skies and a predicted high of 75! Woo Hoo... Better yet, the water temp in the pool is up to 65... won't be long now!!    Just got home from taking the neice to school and thought I would pop in, say hello and try to read a few posts ( I'm only a month behind and have 68 pages of unread messages!!).   Hope you all have a wonderful Thursday!


----------



## jpmorgan49

Good Morning!  It's sunny and 55 here south of Chicago and it should get up to 65+...  YEH!!!
jp


----------



## intinst

Good Morning,all. Hope everyone has a great day, especially the Real Kindleowners. 
Be safe, everbody.


----------



## Linda Cannon-Mott

Good morning ya'll from Alabama! 58 and sunny with a high of 68 today. Nice to see Angela back!


----------



## Susan in VA

intinst said:


> Good Morning,all. Hope everyone has a great day, especially the Real Kindleowners.
> Be safe, everbody.


Now if only I had a hammock like in that avatar... I wouldn't get a thing done all day! (Good thing I don't )


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Angela said:


> Good Morning KindleBoarders!! It is 54 here in NE TX with clear blue skies and a predicted high of 75! Woo Hoo... Better yet, the water temp in the pool is up to 65... won't be long now!!  Just got home from taking the neice to school and thought I would pop in, say hello and try to read a few posts ( I'm only a month behind and have 68 pages of unread messages!!).  Hope you all have a wonderful Thursday!


Hullllloooo, Angela!!

Welcome back! Lots of new Free and Bargain books in the threads, LOL And have you seen the new purple Roof of Heaven Oberon cover? (Will not buy ROH, will not buy ROH, will not buy ROH)l

Betsy


----------



## Susan in VA

<taking up a collection for Betsy's purple ROH so we can get her to stop stressing about it>


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Susan in VA said:


> <taking up a collection for Betsy's purple ROH so we can get her to stop stressing about it>


LOL! PM me and I'll send you my Paypal email.  All donations welcome!

Or this works too:









Betsy


----------



## Angela

Linda Cannon-Mott said:


> Good morning ya'll from Alabama! 58 and sunny with a high of 68 today. Nice to see Angela back!


Thanks Linda!! 



Betsy the Quilter said:


> Hullllloooo, Angela!!
> 
> Welcome back! Lots of new Free and Bargain books in the threads, LOL And have you seen the new purple Roof of Heaven Oberon cover? (Will not buy ROH, will not buy ROH, will not buy ROH)l
> 
> Betsy


Hi Betsy, thanks for the WB!! I have been checking out the the bargains for sure and have been drooling over the purple ROH (you know purple is my color)!! Still on a pretty tight spending budget for now, but saving that change like crazy!


----------



## Sailor

Good Morning Kindleboards,

It's not fun living on the west coast and being a late riser here, I am always the last to post! (or if I am smart I can post for tomorrow now and be early)

It is 58 degrees and WINDY here in California but that good old Sun is out and Shining Brightly today!

Intinst, do you mean we actually need a Kindle to be here? I didn't know this was a prerequisite!  I did misplace mine but found it yesterday under my sofa cushion, amazing the places my Kindle winds up in! Hahaha

Welcome Angela, it is good to have you here, and also Susan in Va!

Have a Terrific Thursday Everyone...

-sailor


----------



## intinst

sailor said:


> Good Morning Kindleboards,
> 
> It's not fun living on the west coast and being a late riser here, I am always the last to post! (or if I am smart I can post for tomorrow now and be early)
> 
> It is 58 degrees and WINDY here in California but that good old Sun is out and Shining Brightly today!
> 
> Intinst, do you mean we actually need a Kindle to be here? I didn't know this was a prerequisite!  I did misplace mine but found it yesterday under my sofa cushion, amazing the places my Kindle winds up in! Hahaha
> 
> Welcome Angela, it is good to have you here, and also Susan in Va!
> 
> Have a Terrific Thursday Everyone...
> 
> -sailor


Nah, that was just a special welcome to a new member. People with Kindles that are AWOL or who don't even own one are just as welcome.


----------



## Leslie

Good morning everyone,

29 degrees this morning. There is a rumor that it will be really really warm in Maine this weekend. We'll see.

L


----------



## Susan in VA

<yawwwwwn> Good morning... I think..... I can see that it's sunny out but my eyes can't focus on the thermometer yet, I was up wayyy too late trying to make sense of a multi-page textile discussion.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Aren't textiles wonderful?  

Good morning, it's supposed to warm up nicely here, can't wait to do some deck gardening.  Our picnic yesterday was very successful, saw several eagles and osprey and other hawks, including an eagle nest with two eaglets.

Betsy


----------



## drenee

Susan in VA said:


> <yawwwwwn> Good morning... I think..... I can see that it's sunny out but my eyes can't focus on the thermometer yet, I was up wayyy too late trying to *make sense* of a multi-page textile discussion.


There's your first problem right there. There are some things that you just can't make any sense out of. (I'm pretty sure that's a bad sentence, but too early to care.)

38 degrees currently, very very sunny, and a high near 70 expected. 
Have a great Friday everyone. 
deb


----------



## Ann in Arlington

drenee said:


> There are some things that you just can't make any sense out of. (I'm pretty sure that's a bad sentence, but too early to care.)
> 
> deb


There are some things, the sense of which can not be made. ??  Don't know that that is right either, but your way is clearly better! 

It's nearly 50 and supposed to go up to 70+. Very sunny . . .basically gorgeous out. . . .I may have to spend part of the day outside. But first I'm going to the hairdresser. . . .time for my after tax season cut and highlight!

Ann


----------



## Anju 

63 deg this am but feels much much "fresher" as the locals say.  Usual blue skies and 80-90 deg (depending on where you are)

Susan what are you doing on the kd?  I thought you got your kindle?  Most people disappear when it arrives


----------



## Jeff

Good morning all. It's 63, overcast and muggy deep in the heart of Texas.


----------



## drenee

Jeff said:


> Good morning all. It's 63, overcast and muggy deep in the heart of Texas.


Muggy; there's a word we haven't heard from anyone in a few months.


----------



## intinst

63 and very pretty outside. Glad it's Friday, need to get some yard work done. Be safe, everyone.


----------



## Susan in VA

Anju No. 469 said:


> Susan what are you doing on the kd? I thought you got your kindle? Most people disappear when it arrives


I see how that could easily happen.... but I haven't had much time at home to play with it.  And I'm too scared to take it anywhere with me before the cover arrives. 
When I'm on KB it's usually while I'm taking a tea break or while I'm also doing other work at the computer.
But I'm spending time looking at accessories, and finding out her name, does that count?


----------



## geoffthomas

I know it is not morning anymore (well in 5 minutes anyway).
I got real busy from the gitgo.
Just taking a break from slaving on behalf of the federal government.
Have a wonderful Friday everybody.


----------



## Sailor

Good Day,

West Coast late riser getting in a 'present and accounted for'.

Have a nice Friday,

-sailor


----------



## Rhiathame

63 and Sunny with a hope of hitting 70 for the first time this year!


----------



## drenee

Another sunny morning.  39 degrees with a high of 74 expected.  
Have a wonderful Saturday everyone.
deb


----------



## Leslie

Good morning everyone,

49 degrees this morning at 7 am! Woo-hoo, first time it's been this warm this early in ages! Lots of clouds right now but hopefully it will clear up and be sunny.

Have a great Saturday!

L


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

A beautiful morning!  Doing some sewing and watching C-span, trying to convince myself that grinding coffee beans will not wake up my husband....  Got a car club event today, a great day for it!  (If you're out near Reston, VA today, come on down, we're taking over Reston Town Center around noon.)


Betsy


----------



## Jeff

Good morning from the warm and damp heart of Texas. 

Sounds like top down weather in Maine. 

It your show-car a rag top, Betsy?


----------



## Ann in Arlington

Good Morning. . . .as Betsy mentioned. . .it's just about perfect here.  57 already and due to go up to near 80.  I anticipate some time on my Deck/patio with my Kindle. . . .oh, and Laundry, I have to do laundry. . . .

Ann


----------



## KindleKay (aka #1652)

Ahhhh.....it is 7:25am and already 62 degrees here in Arkansas!  It is overcast and rainy but I love having my windows open to get fresh air in the house!  I'm going to make it a great Saturday!  Ya'll do the same...


----------



## intinst

8:35 now in AR and hasn't warmed any from KK's earlier post. Still rainy, but I'll still have a great day cause she said so. Be safe, everybody.


----------



## Susan in VA

Sounds like it's a great day everywhere today!  62 here in the outside-the-Beltway suburbs and supposedly up to 77.  High time to get the deck cleaned up for spring!


----------



## geoffthomas

Well it is now 11am in beautiful downtown Derwood, MD.
And it is 68degrees.
Time to go out and weed.  See you later.


----------



## Angela

Good morning all! 65 degrees and wet in NE Texas.

Breakfast is long over, hubby is asleep on the sofa, niece is watching tv in the gameroom and I am sitting here drinking my coffee and admiring all the beautiful shades of green, with a sprinkling of wildflowers, out across our property and over the fence into the woods. Looks like the heavy storms are past and there is a light rain still falling. Hope you all have a wonderful day!


----------



## Anju 

Mornin' - laundry done, dogs walked (when I was out with them very early a herd of horses came down the street heading for us, luckily they turned the corner before they got to us, went up about 6 houses and stopped, guess they wanted their oats, only one stopped and looked at us   wondering about the dumb gringa with those two tiny "horses", then came along their herder )  wish I had my camera but it was too dark for good pictures anyway.

Gonna be another very warm day, but nice.  Y'all enjoy your day/spring


----------



## jpmorgan49

Good Morning!! It's sunny and 71 here south of Chicago, but rain due tomorrow....
jp


----------



## Sailor

Good Morning,

My server has been down and I just got back online! It is 65 headed to the mid 80's today in Sunny California.

Sounds like everyone will be enjoying beautiful weather day. 

Have a wonderful Saturday,

-sailor


----------



## Jeff

sailor said:


> My server has been down and I just got back online!


Ha! We know that you're a sleepy-head. You always say good morning in the afternoon.


----------



## Leslie

Good morning everyone,

40 degrees and sunny here in southern Maine this morning. Have a wonderful Sunday, everyone!

L


----------



## Jeff

60 degrees in the heart of Texas and very dark at 6:15. 

'Wishing everyone a great Sunday.


----------



## drenee

53 and dreary this morning in northern WV.  
Happy Sunday
deb


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Good morning from northern VA!!!!!  Clouds are moving in for tomorrows rain, but it's still bright.  Yesterday I had my first tree sparrows of the year move in on my feeder, I'm going to put the hummingbird feeders out today, I'm actually a few days late!  Also I need to get some flowers on the deck.

Betsy


----------



## Leslie

Betsy the Quilter said:


> Good morning from northern VA!!!!! Clouds are moving in for tomorrows rain, but it's still bright. Yesterday I had my first tree sparrows of the year move in on my feeder, I'm going to put the hummingbird feeders out today, I'm actually a few days late! Also I need to get some flowers on the deck.
> 
> Betsy


We had our first yellow bird at the feeder yesterday. I'm not sure what they are. My mother calls them "wild canaries." LOL. Yellow finch, maybe? Betsy, help me out!

L


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Probably an American Goldfinch? They have just come into their breeding plumage:









I took the above pic just a little under two years ago, about 2-3 weeks earlier, and he's not quite in total plumage, but pretty close.

Betsy

(They're year round in Maine, as here, but they get very drab in the winter.)


----------



## Leslie

Betsy the Quilter said:


> Probably an American Goldfinch? They have just come into their breeding plumage:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I took the above pic just a little under two years ago, about 2-3 weeks earlier, and he's not quite in total plumage, but pretty close.
> 
> Betsy
> 
> (They're year round in Maine, as here, but they get very drab in the winter.)


That's the bird! Year round but they get drab...who knew? Thanks, Betsy.


----------



## geoffthomas

Good Morning from Derwood, MD.
Off to church. God bless.


----------



## KindleKay (aka #1652)

Happy Sunday All!!  It is a rainy 62 deg at 8:15am here in Arkansas.  We had rain/thunderstorms all night....perhaps it will clear up today!!


----------



## Ann in Arlington

Good Morning. . . .still warmish, clouds moving in but no rain yet.  Hubby is going to mow. . .well, he has to, our neighbors on either side did and now our lawn looks pretty shaggy. . . .I'm going to be lazy.  I tend to excel at that.  

Ann


----------



## Anju 

We have had a few gold and purple finches, I absolutely love them in the mornings, such a wonderful song.

Mornin' y'all from deep in the heart of Mexico.


----------



## jpmorgan49

57 and rain here in Northern Illinois. It's supposed to rain through Tuesday....
jp


----------



## intinst

58 and a little dreary out today. We received about 1 and 1/2 inches of rain in the last 24, some big puddles out there. Be safe, all.


----------



## Linda Cannon-Mott

Good morning ya'll. 66 and overcast with rain and thunderstorms predicted through Tuesday. Good day to Kindle!


----------



## Sailor

Jeff said:


> Ha! We know that you're a sleepy-head. You always say good morning in the afternoon.


I've been ratted out!  The joys of sleeping in and living on the 'late coast!'

Good Morning - Afternoon for all those early risers,

It was Hot yesterday and will be Hotter today with 91 degrees in California. Not complaining, I am enjoying it!

Walked yesterday till my legs tired out and will have to walk to stretch the cramps out today.

Have a Wonderful Sunday,

-sailor


----------



## Ann in Arlington

So there are two kinds of spring weather:  the warm, sunny, light breezes, tree flower petals falling like snow on the grass kind, and the steady drenching rain for days which is great because we need it kind.  Guess what kind of day today is!

On the plus side, we're supposed to go back to the first kind by the weekend again. . . . .

Good Morning everyone!

Ann


----------



## Leslie

Sunny here but the chilly weather is back: 29 degrees. It's hard for spring to get a foothold in Maine!

L


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Hard here, too, in Northern VA!  Cool and rainy, rain for the near future.  Oh, well, a good day to Kindle!

Betsy


----------



## Susan in VA

50 and raining here in NoVa, but as previously mentioned, it's good for the newly planted gardens....

And it's supposed to be stormy later today, with hail and high winds and all that fun stuff.  Now that I have new gutters, I can enjoy the sound of rain again.  

Have a great Monday, everyone!


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Yay for the new gutters, Susan!

Betsy


----------



## geoffthomas

Enjoy the day.  I am pleased that I was given this day.
But I must admit that I would probably enjoy it more if it were sunny.
But as has been said the plantlings need rain.
It is just as Susan said here in Derwood and the people who say such things say it is so all over WashDC land.
Off to work.


----------



## Susan in VA

Thank you Betsy. 

Geoff, whenever you mention Derwood I have this mental image of a smirking Endora saying that....


----------



## Ann in Arlington

LOL!  I've thought the same thing, Susan!

Ann


----------



## Leslie

Trivia time: Here in Maine it's a holiday today. Banks and the post offices are closed. People get the day off from work.

What holiday?

Why do we celebrate it in Maine?

One other state celebrates this holiday -- which one?

L


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Patriots' Day

You celebrate it so you can have an extra holiday.

Have no idea but the other state.

But, I know about the holiday because the Boston Marathon is that day and my husband has run it twice.

Betsy


----------



## Susan in VA

Betsy the Quilter said:


> Have no idea but the other state.
> 
> But, I know about the holiday because the Boston Marathon is that day and my husband has run it twice.


Then presumably the other state is Massachusetts? Wouldn't make sense for them to have a big event like that on a weekday.


----------



## Leslie

Betsy the Quilter said:


> Patriots' Day


Yes



> You celebrate it so you can have an extra holiday.


There's actually a real reason but that's not it. Anyone?



> Have no idea but the other state.


Look at your next sentence --- 
|
V​


> But, I know about the holiday because the Boston Marathon is that day and my husband has run it twice.
> 
> Betsy


The answer is in there...


----------



## Leslie

Susan in VA said:


> Then presumably the other state is Massachusetts? Wouldn't make sense for them to have a big event like that on a weekday.


Right. And the reason that Maine celebrates Patriot's Day is tied to the fact that it is a holiday in Massachusetts. Guesses?


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Duh, forgot you were in Maine, there for a minute, Leslie!  The Patriots' Day threw me.  More coffee!

Betsy


----------



## Linda Cannon-Mott

Good Monday morning all. 60 and cloudy here but the sun is supposed to shine this afternoon. We received 3 to 5 inches of rain last night depending on what part of the state you were in.


----------



## Jeff

Leslie said:


> Trivia time: Here in Maine it's a holiday today. Banks and the post offices are closed. People get the day off from work.
> 
> What holiday?
> 
> Why do we celebrate it in Maine?
> 
> One other state celebrates this holiday -- which one?


One if by land, two if by sea...

Patriots' Day commemorates the Revolutionary War battles of Lexington and Concord. It's a full blown holiday in the Commonwealth of Massachusetts and in State of Maine. To those who may have forgotten, Maine was once part of Massachusetts.

Good morning all from deep in the heart of Texas where every day is patriots' day.


----------



## Leslie

Jeff said:


> One if by land, two if by sea...
> 
> Patriots' Day commemorates the Revolutionary War battles of Lexington and Concord. It's a full blown holiday in the Commonwealth of Massachusetts and in State of Maine. To those who may have forgotten, Maine was once part of Massachusetts.


Exactly. Maine didn't become a state until 1820, which explains why my house was built in Massachusetts but is now in Maine. (It was built in 1803.)



> Good morning all from deep in the heart of Texas where every day is patriots' day.


And good morning to you too!

L


----------



## Anju 

mornin' - I will be glad when June gets here and I can report on RAIN!  Everything is so dry and dusty, nice weather though.


----------



## Angela

Good Morning Everyone! After a VERY rainy and storming weekend, we have beautiful clear blue skies this moring in NE TX. It is 49 with a predicted high of 73. As much as we have needed rain, I need a few days of dry so I can mow the back 40!!    The grass is getting so deep there are times I can't see Harley when he is roaming around out there. I would mow today, but I would probably get stuck!

Hope you all had a wonderful weekend!


----------



## Jeff

Leslie said:


> Exactly. Maine didn't become a state until 1820, which explains why my house was built in Massachusetts but is now in Maine. (It was built in 1803.)


Maine was Maine before it was Massachusetts and became Maine, Massachusetts and Maine.

Popham Colony on Sagadahoc Island, Maine was established in 1607 and abandoned in 1608.

The Province of Maine was settled in 1622.

During the English Civil War, Massachusetts Bay Colony gobbled up Maine.

Autonomy was returned to Maine in 1664 during the Restoration.

The Massachusetts Bay charter of 1691 annexed Maine.

*What a dirty trick, Leslie.* You can't just toss out a detail like (It was built in 1803.) without more information. We need pictures and the history of your house. Is it on a list of historical sites? Who has lived there?


----------



## Leslie

Jeff said:


> *What a dirty trick, Leslie.* You can't just toss out a detail like (It was built in 1803.) without more information. We need pictures and the history of your house. Is it on a list of historical sites? Who has lived there?


It is not on a list of historical sites. It is the third oldest house in Westbrook. The second oldest is down the street and the oldest is across the road, about a mile away.

Our house was in the same family for most of its existence.

As you can see from the picture, it looks like two houses, and it is. The first house (on the left) was built by Moses J. Lary in 1803. 29 years later, his son Samuel, with his family, came back to live with mom and dad and built the second house (1832). Samuel was a cobbler and had a cobbler's shop in the backyard. We have his tool chest with all of his tools and forms (stays?) for making shoes.

At the turn of the century, Samuel's granddaughter, Jane Bickford was living in the house. As far as we can tell, Jane was the only person to actually be born and die here. Although Jane lived here, the house was actually owned by her sister, who had married well and was a society matron in Boston. (I'm blanking on the sister's name.)

Jane was an elementary school teacher. Sally Larrabee was a student teacher in Jane's classroom and ended up moving in with Jane. Sally came from the other side of Westbrook (the Pride's Corner area) and seems to have had a complete break with her family. We've never been able to figure out why.

Sally and Jane went on with being teachers. Somehow or another, they ended up teaching in Akron, Ohio, but would come back to Maine for the summer. When they retired, they divided their time between Maine and Florida.

Jane died in 1960 -- here in the house. They had the wake in the living room. After the funeral, the society matron sister told Sally she could continue to live in the house, rent-free, for the rest of her life.

Sally went to Florida that winter -- without her lifelong companion. There she met a widower, named Stuart Cooper. They fell in love and got married. Sally was 74. The society matron sister gave Sally the house as a wedding present.

Stuart was from Michigan and had adult children from his first marriage, so Sally and Stuart made their home in Maine, Michigan and Florida. Apparently Stuart liked it here the best. After 3 years of blissful happiness, Stuart had a heart attack (in the backyard, he was trimming the raspberry bushes) and died.

Sally lived for another 13 years and died in 1976, leaving the house to Stuart's oldest son, Joseph, an ER doctor in Michigan. We found out about the house from friends of the Coopers and moved here in 1980. We rented for 8 years and bought the house in 1988.


----------



## Jeff

Thanks for sharing, Leslie.


----------



## intinst

Great story, Leslie. 60 and beautiful blue skies, be safe everyone.


----------



## Leslie

Thanks everyone! By the way, it's up to 53 here. Just so you know, that picture was taken a few years ago, in February. No snow left in my yard now!

L


----------



## Anju 

Neat story Leslie - thanks for sharing, picture too!  So that's what real Yankee snow looks like?


----------



## Sailor

Good Morning,

So sorry to report our heat wave we are having for Spring. Yesterday hit 93 when they said 91. Today is predicted 94 so we will see where this goes. HOT and miserable is all I can say.

Have a great day,

-sailor <wishing for some of Leslie's snow, nice picture>


----------



## crebel

Leslie - That is great history about your home, I have always thought it would be fascinating to have a "story" to tell about the house you live in.  BTW, the shoe "forms" are called "lasts".  I didn't make it to this thread the last couple of days, so, Good Afternoon everyone!

Chris


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Good morning!  Woohoo!  It's not raining.  Everytbing is very green, the trees are leafing out, not as good for birding, LOL!  Went to see State of Play last night and enjoyed seeing all the Washington, DC locations.  But seriously, they showed live blue crabs at the market, no blue crabs are available at the time of year that movie was set!!!  Man, I wish they were, I'd have some for dinner tonight!

Betsy


----------



## Susan in VA

Ah, spring....  tulips and lilacs in bloom, 50 now and up to 68 later, and the birds are singing.

Off to JoAnn's this morning to stock up on thread at the 50%-off sale.


----------



## Leslie

crebel said:


> Leslie - That is great history about your home, I have always thought it would be fascinating to have a "story" to tell about the house you live in. BTW, the shoe "forms" are called "lasts". I didn't make it to this thread the last couple of days, so, Good Afternoon everyone!
> 
> Chris


Lasts! Thank you. I knew it was a word like that. All I could think of at the moment was "stays" which is obviously for collars.

40 degrees and pouring rain this morning. The rain from the rest of the country has arrived here -- which is good. We need it.

L


----------



## geoffthomas

Good Morning Kindleboards (now hear that with a Robin Williams voice saying "Good Morning Vietnam").
Wow, sometimes words take a lot more than a picture or a sound would and then....
you have to wonder if you should have done it after all......LOL.
Well for better or worse there it is for all to see.

Have a fab day.


----------



## Ann in Arlington

Good Morning from Arlington. . . .off to the dentist this morning. . .what fun!  

Ann


----------



## Anju 

Had a big wind storm last night, along with lightening across the lake, woke up to the smell of rain - alas, alak, still dry, but will be until Juneish.

Stay safe and dry and have a terrific day!


----------



## Linda Cannon-Mott

Good morning from the heart of Dixie, it is 58, sun shining and beautiful. Have a good day all!


----------



## Jeff

The temperature in the heart of Texas is 58 on the way to 85. My mockingbird is on the fence, just outside the open window, and singing his heart out. All is right with the world.

Have a good morning, everyone.


----------



## Rhiathame

It is a fine spring day here in South Central WI (NOT) at a balmy 35 degrees with rain mixed with snow. All of you in warmer climes, please send us some warm weather so we can enjoy our Kindles on the deck!


----------



## BrassMan

It's a splendid morning in south Texas. The birds are migrating through in droves--the bird feeders are fluttering with them. I've seen buntings (painted and indigo), cardinals, titmice, blackbirds, doves, green jays, and a couple red throated grosbeaks, to name a few. Hummingbirds are giving the citrus trees a good going over. It's nature on the move....


----------



## crebel

Only 40 degrees in Iowa, but the sun is out and supposed to make it to 60 today!  Really strong winds though - my 4-1/2 pound chihuahua (Bruiser) toppled over when he got caught by a gust while lifting his leg first thing this morning!  I was laughing so hard I had tears, but he was not amused - he spent the next five minutes chasing blowing leaves around barking at them like he thought they had knocked him over.  Have a great day everyone.


----------



## intinst

55 and overcast, a lttle gloomy today. Be safe,everyone.


----------



## Vegas_Asian

Its supposed to get up into the 90s today and the next couple of days...I also still don't have AC in my car. Still I have my coffee and all's good.


----------



## EllenR

Good morning from sunny Seattle! I love April in Seattle. It's a welcome break from months of gray skies and rain.

It's 44 going up to 72 here at 7:54 in the morning with bright sun in the sky, my Kindle by my side, and warm coffee in my cup. A good day to be alive. 

EllenR


----------



## Sailor

Good Morning,

It is a HOT day again today with highs to reach 95 yet again here in the North Cental Valley of California. I do wish I can send you all some of this unseasonable heat.

My ship is still rocking, I am seasick on dry land so to say the least, I will be off all food threads today. <insert green sick smiley here>

Off for some Pepto Bismol and strong Ginger Ale.

Have a good one,

-sailor


----------



## Leslie

Morning all,

47 degrees and foggy at oh-dark thirty. I couldn't sleep so after tossing and turning for 2 hours, I got up a 5 am. Sigh...maybe I'll use the time to do a little fiction writing.

L


----------



## Jeff

Good morning from the heart of Texas where the temperature is 60 on the way to 90.

Does your novella have a title yet, Leslie?

My morning will be spent accompanying my wife to her doctor which means waiting around a whole lot. Thank you Amazon for the Kindle.


----------



## Leslie

Jeff said:


> Good morning from the heart of Texas where the temperature is 60 on the way to 90.
> 
> Does your novella have a title yet, Leslie?


Yes: *Our One and Only*

I am typing away here!


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Good Morning from foggy northern VA!  Although it's starting to get brighter.

Jeff, hope your wife's doctor's appointment goes well, and yes, thank goodness for the Kindle!!!!

Betsy


----------



## BrassMan

Best wishes, Jeff, x 2.

Fog's just burning off down here. Coffee! Must have coffee!


----------



## Susan in VA

Mornin' , all...  47 and foggy, and no tea yet so I can't focus to write more.


----------



## Linda Cannon-Mott

Coffee sounds very good Al, off to get cup two! Good morning ya'll, 42 in AL this morning and beautiful. Hope your wife gets a good report today Jeff! Happy Earth Day all.


----------



## Jeff

Betsy the Quilter said:


> Jeff, hope your wife's doctor's appointment goes well, and yes, thank goodness for the Kindle!!!!


Thank you, Betsy and Linda. I can't remember if I mentioned here when my wife suddenly lost the sight in her left eye. At almost the same time Cush had an identical problem. I'm happy to report that Cush's sight has been restored 100% and my wife's about 90% so far.



Leslie said:


> Yes: *Our One and Only*


We need to know more about _Our One and Only_, Leslie. How about a thread in the Book Corner for coming soon books, Betsy? I know Mike is working on a sequel, Sig's doing research, David has a sequel due any time and Ed always has a new book just around the corner. I'm sure I've forgotten several others - sorry.



BrassMan said:


> Best wishes, Jeff, x 2.
> Fog's just burning off down here. Coffee! Must have coffee!


The coffee's ready, Al. Come on up; no fog here. Are you also working on a new book too?


----------



## Susan in VA

Jeff said:


> I can't remember if I mentioned here when my wife suddenly lost the sight in her left eye. At almost the same time Cush had an identical problem. I'm happy to report that Cush's sight has been restored 100% and my wife's about 90% so far.


Oh! You may have mentioned it here but if so I missed that thread. So sorry to hear about your wife's health. I hope she makes a full recovery soon!


----------



## BrassMan

Jeff said:


> We need to know more about _Our One and Only_, Leslie. How about a thread in the Book Corner for coming soon books, Betsy? I know Mike is working on a sequel, Sig's doing research, David has a sequel due any time and Ed always has a new book just around the corner. I'm sure I've forgotten several others - sorry.
> 
> The coffee's ready, Al. Come on up; no fog here. Are you also working on a new book too?


Yessir.


----------



## Anju 

Oh goody goody good, more books to read! YEA!

"fresh" this morning , hot and dry but nice.

Hope things go well Jeff, and thank goodness for kindle. My DH had several appointments yesterday and he kept yapping talking to me so I couldn't read 

Hope y'all have a wonderful day, and for some of you a good day full of writing


----------



## intinst

50 and bright and sunny. Some mornings it seems that even coffee doesn't work. Well, eventually the brain will get as clear as it ever is. Be safe, all.


----------



## Angela

Good morning from sunny NE TX! Currently 62 and headed to 86. At this rate we may be swimming soon!!

Hope all goes well at the Dr, Jeff. Give the wife a hug from me!


----------



## crebel

Good Morning all!  I'm off to last morning of league bowling until Fall.  Looks like it is going to be lovely, sunny and warming here in Iowa today.  Good thoughts for you and your wife at the Dr., Jeff.  Safe and happy day to everyone.

Chris


----------



## geoffthomas

Well it is the same at home in Derwood, MD as it is in WashDC and here in Crystal City, VA.
Cloudy, a little chilly, a little wet.  But hey it is the only day I got today.
So I will be happy with it.
Hope all is well with your wife, Jeff.


----------



## EllenR

Good morning and Happy Earth Day to all from rainy, gray Seattle. So much for our sun. 

Jeff, I hope your wife is well. That must have been very scary for all of you.

EllenR


----------



## Jeff

Thank you, everyone, for your kind wishes.

We're back from the doctor already. My wife will need another injection but they have put it off until next week, so the wait today wasn't as bad as usual.

Stupidly, I put my Kindle down on the corner of my desk when I closed the window and then I walked out without it. The punishment for being absentminded was a dogeared _Readers Digest_ in the waiting room.

It's really the local mockingbird's fault; I had the window open to hear him sing. Oh well, I still have a brand new book to read on my Kindle.

​
I should be writing but _Not A Good Day to Die_ is calling me.

'Hope everyone is having a terrific morning.


----------



## jpmorgan49

Good Morning!  It's 57 and sunny here south of Chicago. It's supposed to be 60 today, 70 tomorrow and 80's on Fri!!!!!!
jp


----------



## Leslie

Well it's official -- spring has arrived in Maine. I rode to work with the top down on my car. Plus, I saw two corvettes (one the license plate "TOY") and a Z28. When the boys start hauling their toys out of storage and putting them back on the road, you know that winter is over.

L


----------



## luvmy4brats

We're supposed to only get up to 55 today and more rain. This weekend we should hit 80 though!


----------



## Sailor

Good Morning,

We hit a record breaking heatwave the past two days with 95 for Spring! Today should be a few degrees cooler, I may need a sweater. 

Have a good one,

-sailor


----------



## rla1996

Spring? 95?  It was 99 here yesterday when I left work at 4:30pm... ummm what do you suppose summer has in store?


----------



## Sailor

rla1996 said:


> Spring? 95? It was 99 here yesterday when I left work at 4:30pm... ummm what do you suppose summer has in store?


I don't even want to think about how hot it can get in our Summers here, we have seen 118's a few years ago! And this is for California. You are farther south than me!

Wishing for a cool Summer ahead,

-Sailor


----------



## rla1996

Thanks Sailor.

You too.


----------



## geoffthomas

Wheeeoo.  We just had rolling thunder - in the sky.  I hate to think what that means.


----------



## intinst

I would like to ask where you would prefer the rolling thunder, but my wife told me not to do so.


----------



## geoffthomas

I like that attitude.  Actually I always identify the phrase(?) rolling thunder with the vietnam vets and freinds who ride their hogs (Harley Davidsons mostly) into WashDC each year.  And most of the time around here thunder is just a big (or small) crack of a sound.  But to actually have it roll - that I usually only hear on my computer (I have it for the logon sound because I have 5.1 creative lab speakers).
Hmmm.....that's probably way too much information, huh?


----------



## Sailor

Geoff, you beat me to the punch, I was just posting a link for Rolling Thunder!

 Rolling Thunder 

-Sailor

Edit: link could be considered controversial.


----------



## Anju 

We actually have rolling thunder during the rainy season, which is mostly at night - the rain and thunder - if you hear it - shut everything down and unplug!  Electricity here is not all that reliable, we get lots of brown and black outs.


----------



## Leslie

Morning all,

44 degrees and sunny, but breezy. Lots of rain during the night. Good for the grass!

L


----------



## Susan in VA

Wow, I  get to do the DC area weather report today!      46 at the moment, up to the mid-sixties later, and beautifully sunny in suburban Virginia.  Have a great Thursday, everyone!


----------



## geoffthomas

Of course I have the same forecast Susan. And yes it is great. Have a safe day.


----------



## Jeff

Good morning, everyone. It's 65 on the way to 85 in the heart of Texas. I'm off to buy a window air conditioner for my office as soon as the local Ace Hardware opens.

My mockingbird has competition this morning.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

It's going to be beautiful today here in Northern VA.  Maybe we'll go check out the eagle's nest today.

Betsy


----------



## Anju 

Mornin' another beautiful day at Lakeside in Mexico.  Everyone have a wonderful day!


----------



## EllenR

Good morning! It's another drizzley day in paradise here in the Pacific Northwest!

EllenR


----------



## Leslie

EllenR said:


> Good morning! It's another drizzley day in paradise here in the Pacific Northwest!
> 
> EllenR


Congratulations, Ellen, on 100 posts! woo-hoo!

And sometime when we weren't looking, Betsy hit 6000! Way to go, Betsy!

L


----------



## Sailor

Good Morning,

It is 63 at 10:30 AM (okay, so I love my sleep) and will rise to 80 today as we have a cool down here in California! I am so excited about this as it has been HOT with those crazy 95 temps so early in the year, no chance of acclimating to it yet as it was. It is nice and windy today also, hoo-rah!

Have a great day,

-sailor -is it time for my nap?


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Leslie said:


> Congratulations, Ellen, on 100 posts! woo-hoo!
> 
> And sometime when we weren't looking, Betsy hit 6000! Way to go, Betsy!
> 
> L


I did? The last time I looked, I still had 20 to go. Man, those HughPorn posts really add up!


Congratulations Ellen!!!!

Betsy


----------



## EllenR

Betsy the Quilter said:


> I did? The last time I looked, I still had 20 to go. Man, those HughPorn posts really add up!
> 
> 
> Congratulations Ellen!!!!
> 
> Betsy


ROFL   Yeah, I guess they do.

Thanks Leslie and Besty.  I have a ways to go till I catch up to the two of you!


----------



## Anju 

Go Ellen!  The first 100 is the most difficult


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Anju, you've just got 16 til 2000!  Maybe tonight!!!

Betsy


----------



## Anju 

Tanks - And I just started on KB today- hmmmm maybe - BTW congrats, Leslie still better watch out


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Anju No. 469 said:


> Tanks - And I just started on KB today-


LOL!

I was briefly ahead of Leslie for about five minutes in January. Then she turned on the speed and never looked back! 

Betsy


----------



## Leslie

Anju No. 469 said:


> Tanks - And I just started on KB today- hmmmm maybe - BTW congrats, Leslie still better watch out


Five to go...in case the big 2K happens while I am eating dinner or sleeping, congratulations in advance!

L


----------



## EllenR

Ooooooo -- she's down to 2 to go at 10:26 pm PT. 

:::waiting:::

EllenR


----------



## Leslie

Morning all,

41 degrees and sunny this morning. Rumor has it that we will have summer-like weather this weekend: temps in the 80s. Have a great Friday everyone!

L


----------



## Susan in VA

A sunny good morning from Virginia...  37 now and up to 74 later!

There's been an injured (slightly limping) deer in my backyard for days, doing my weeding and pruning for me.  I wonder whether she'd appreciate some leftover carrots.  Or maybe unsalted pistachios?


----------



## jpmorgan49

Good Morning!  It's 54 here and supposed to get to the 80's today!!!  My wife and I are off to visit my daughter and son-ib-law in St. Louis..
jp


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Good Morning!  It's supposed to be quite lovely today, looking forward to getting out and about!  Looks like Anju saved up to share no. 2000 with us this morning!!!  Woohoo, I'm gonna be stalking her!

Betsy


----------



## Anju 

You got me Betsy! I used 1999 for Happy Birthdays and thought I would share 2000 with y'all! A few months ago I "never woulda thunk it" ! I am basically a shy person - my DH does not believe this!

Nice day here, gonna be a bit warm but still pretty nice.

Hope the rest of you have as wonderful a day as I plan on having! Spring time!


----------



## drenee

Congratulations Dona.

Good Friday morning everyone.  Beautiful and sunny this morning.  I think I'll clean my garage and pack up some things.  Hope everyone has a great day.
deb


----------



## Jeff

Anju No. 469 said:


> I am basically a shy person - my DH does not believe this!


Nor does anyone else. Congratulations, Dona.

Good morning everyone. It's 70 degrees in the heart of Texas.


----------



## Ann in Arlington

According to the weather guy last night. . .it's going to be 75 today and past 80 tomorrow and for the next 5 to 6 days.  Woo Hoo!  

I really like warm weather.  

Good Morning, all. . . .

Ann


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Dona--

Woohoo, Congrats on 2000!  It goes so fast, doesn't it?  Thanks for sharing it with us!

Betsy


----------



## VarangianGuard

Good Morning to all,

High 80's to Low 90's today in SE NM, with (suprise) wind and NO rain.  I sure miss rain.

VG


----------



## Angela

Good Morning Dear Kindle Friends!! 69 here in NE Texas with another super windy day today! I swear my pool was white-capping yesterday!  


Congrats Anju on your 2000th post! Woo Hoo!


----------



## Forster

Good Morning all.  It's 25 and it snowed last night.


----------



## Leslie

VarangianGuard said:


> Good Morning to all,
> 
> High 80's to Low 90's today in SE NM, with (suprise) wind and NO rain. I sure miss rain.
> 
> VG


Hi VG, welcome! Glad to have you here! Thanks for checking in with your weather report.

L


----------



## intinst

Good Morning all and especially to Dona, congratulations on reaching 2000. I hope to make it in the next few weeks/months/years. Already 70, a little overcast, but still it's Friday! Be safe, everybody.


----------



## Susan in VA

Congrats Anju!


----------



## EllenR

Congrats on 2000 posts Anju!!

Good morning from a SUNNY Seattle! WhoooHOOOOO. For those of us in this part of the world, sun in April is rather like a LARGE dose of caffeine. Everyone smiles more and everyone tries to soak up the rays while we can. Apparently studies show the majority of us are lacking in vitamin D. Hmm, gee, shouldn't be a huge surprise! LOL

EllenR


----------



## Sailor

Congratulations on 2000 posts, Anju!

Good Aftermorning,

It is a dark and cool day at 61 degrees and a chance of rising to 69 here in California. Slight chance of rain predicted also and the winds are still blowing.

I can't believe it's Friday already! Where did this week go?

Have a wonderful day,

-sailor


----------



## Linda Cannon-Mott

Congrats Anju!  Good afternoon ya'll, it is 78 and beautiful in Alabama today.


----------



## Kind

I forgot exactly what this thread was about but congrats on the 2000 posts! The weather is alright today here, 12 degrees Celsius. And I had an awesome breakfast today... lol


----------



## Ann in Arlington

Supposed to be Good Morning but, hey, it's morning somewhere!

Ann


----------



## Leslie

Good morning everyone,

38 degrees this morning and a little sun peeking through. Why am I up at 6 am on a Saturday? Good question.

L


----------



## kevin63

Leslie said:


> Good morning everyone,
> 
> 38 degrees this morning and a little sun peeking through. Why am I up at 6 am on a Saturday? Good question.
> 
> L


I've been up since 3:30 this morning trying to pass this damn kidney stone. It's killing me!


----------



## Leslie

kevin63 said:


> I've been up since 3:30 this morning trying to pass this damn kidney stone. It's killing me!


Yikes, you poor thing! Here's a hug: {{{Kevin}}}


----------



## Jeff

You have my sympathy, Kevin, but no hugs.

Good morning from deep in the heart of Texas where the temperature at 6:00 AM is a pleasant 70 degrees. I have no idea why I'm here so early and consequently won't hazard a guess about Leslie's early rising but I do hope it's a good reason.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

kevin63 said:


> I've been up since 3:30 this morning trying to pass this damn kidney stone. It's killing me!


Oh my!! Hugs for Kevin! My husband has done a study, and everyone he's talked to who's both passed a kidney stone AND had a baby (mostly women ) say kidney stones are worse!

Betsy


----------



## kevin63

Betsy the Quilter said:


> Oh my!! Hugs for Kevin! My husband has done a study, and everyone he's talked to who's both passed a kidney stone AND had a baby (mostly women ) say kidney stones are worse!
> 
> Betsy


I pass them all the time. Unfortunately, I inherited them from my parents. That pain is unbelievable, but I've had some many of them, you just learn to deal with the pain. Once it passes, it's instant relief.


----------



## Leslie

kevin63 said:


> I pass them all the time. *Unfortunately, I inherited them from my parents. * That pain is unbelievable, but I've had some many of them, you just learn to deal with the pain. Once it passes, it's instant relief.


Those must be some good ol' kidney stones you're passing! (Leslie laughs at the image of "inherited kidney stones" in a jar...)

L


----------



## Leslie

Betsy the Quilter said:


> Oh my!! Hugs for Kevin! My husband has done a study, and everyone he's talked to who's both passed a kidney stone AND had a baby (mostly women ) say kidney stones are worse!
> 
> Betsy


Thankfully, I've only done the latter, not the former.

Your husband knows men who have had babies? 

L


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

My husband's had several (kidney stones, not kids, his first wife had the kids) hence the study.

Betsy


----------



## Ann in Arlington

Good Morning!  Not even 8 a.m. and already above 60.  I love it!

I predict a lot of folks will have their first sunburn of the season by the end of the weekend. . . .

Ann


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Arlington is warmer than Ft Belvoir.  Almost 60 here.  But I have the patio door open and I can hear the birds calling!  I think you're right about the sunburn, Ann!

Good morning, everyone!

Betsy


----------



## Susan in VA

Yep, a sunburn day, at least in part because it's one of those slightly overcast days on which everyone thinks there's not much direct sun so they won't get a sunburn.

Poor Kevin, hang in there...  

Which reminds me, though...  (major thread hijacking ahead, but this is important!)
On a more serious note to all the guys here:  
DD's dad has had kidney stones off and on for twenty years or so (not the hereditary kind, but I gather they hurt just as much).  Many years ago, when there were several stones, they did lithotripsy which was a success, but stones have been back one at a time since then.  About seven years ago he went to the ER with one, I don't recall what exactly they did but they told him to go see a urologist for a follow-up a week or so later.  The stone was gone by then but he went for the follow-up anyway.  To make a long story short, this urologist ended up testing his PSA levels (a simple blood test) and diagnosing prostate cancer (completely unrelated to the stones, of course).  This is a cancer that many elderly men end up with, and at that point it's very slow-growing cancer so they usually don't die of it.  But the same cancer in younger men (he was 45 at the time) grows very quickly, and can kill within 5 years.  And most men don't get their PSA checked until they're quite a bit older and start thinking about "older guy diseases".  Things turned out well  --  surgery was performed within a month, the cancer hadn't spread, everything's fine  --  but that kidney stone effectively saved his life.
So here's the thing:  Guys, women tend to go for annual checkups even when they're younger...  but *you need to do it too*.  A PSA test every couple of years won't kill you, it's just a blood test.  There are probably low-cost clinics available if that's what holding you back.  Prostate cancer has no symptoms until it's way too late, and the fast-growing kind is a fairly nasty way to go.  Be nice to your spouses/girlfriends/families and get checkups.  If your doctor doesn't suggest a PSA, *ask*.
OK, I'll  get off my soapbox now.  Thanks for listening.


----------



## Anju 

Kevin - I'll never forget the first time I came home from high school, I was maybe 13, and saw my 6 '1" 200 pound father writhing on the floor with kidney stones. His body started manufacturing them then, but I have complete and total sympathy for any one who has kidney stones! Here's a hug from me as well <<<<HUG>>>>

DH actually went walking with us (me and furbabies) this morning, later than usual for us, but sun is up, and birds were out, still cool enough to enjoy walking. Gonna be a hot one.

Everyone have a terrific day and don't forget the SUNBLOCK!


----------



## kevin63

Thanks for the hugs.  Finally got that one out about an hour ago.  That was a rough one for being such a small stone.  At least I'm not going to have to spend the whole day rolling around on the floor (and thanks to Vicodin, that helped too).


----------



## EllenR

Susan in VA said:


> Yep, a sunburn day, at least in part because it's one of those slightly overcast days on which everyone thinks there's not much direct sun so they won't get a sunburn.
> 
> Poor Kevin, hang in there...
> 
> Which reminds me, though... (major thread hijacking ahead, but this is important!)
> On a more serious note to all the guys here:
> DD's dad has had kidney stones off and on for twenty years or so (not the hereditary kind, but I gather they hurt just as much). Many years ago, when there were several stones, they did lithotripsy which was a success, but stones have been back one at a time since then. About seven years ago he went to the ER with one, I don't recall what exactly they did but they told him to go see a urologist for a follow-up a week or so later. The stone was gone by then but he went for the follow-up anyway. To make a long story short, this urologist ended up testing his PSA levels (a simple blood test) and diagnosing prostate cancer (completely unrelated to the stones, of course). This is a cancer that many elderly men end up with, and at that point it's very slow-growing cancer so they usually don't die of it. But the same cancer in younger men (he was 45 at the time) grows very quickly, and can kill within 5 years. And most men don't get their PSA checked until they're quite a bit older and start thinking about "older guy diseases". Things turned out well -- surgery was performed within a month, the cancer hadn't spread, everything's fine -- but that kidney stone effectively saved his life.
> So here's the thing: Guys, women tend to go for annual checkups even when they're younger... but *you need to do it too*. A PSA test every couple of years won't kill you, it's just a blood test. There are probably low-cost clinics available if that's what holding you back. Prostate cancer has no symptoms until it's way too late, and the fast-growing kind is a fairly nasty way to go. Be nice to your spouses/girlfriends/families and get checkups. If your doctor doesn't suggest a PSA, *ask*.
> OK, I'll get off my soapbox now. Thanks for listening.


Glad you are feeling better Kevin.

I just want to second this public-service announcement. My father died of prostate cancer which was found when he was 51. It had started growing before 50 but they didn't check those things back then. There was no PSA test back in the 1980s.

Ladies, INSIST your husband has his PSA tested. Mine gets his done every year at my insistence. I call his doc (who is also my doc) and have it done.

And good morning from Seattle. It is a cool, cloudy 45 degrees but no rain as yet.

I finished another book last night and will be starting my next one after I do some work.

Have a great Saturday all!

EllenR


----------



## Sailor

kevin63 said:


> I've been up since 3:30 this morning trying to pass this damn kidney stone. It's killing me!


Oh My Goodness, Kevin!!!

Those are not to be played around with (no pun intended) you can get blocked up and blood poisoning can happen. I just hope you don't have any more! If you want a hug, consider it done, poor guy. Glad you are feeling better now.

Good Morning,

It is 56 and headed to...The Beach today! Lots of Sun and Fun for me...I just love Saturdays! 

Have a great weekend,

-sailor


----------



## Angela

Good afternoon! I am a bit late getting to the computer today. We went out to eat breakfast then I mowed the back 40 when we got back. That required a quick dip in the pool... to which I have come to the conclusion that 72 degree water is indeed too cold to swim in!!    It is currently 81 degrees in NE TX and overcast... still very windy.

Hope you are feeling better, Kevin!


----------



## Leslie

Angela said:


> Good afternoon! I am a bit late getting to the computer today. We went out to eat breakfast then I mowed the back 40 when we got back. That required a quick dip in the pool... to which I have come to the conclusion that 72 degree water is indeed too cold to swim in!!  It is currently 81 degrees in NE TX and overcast... still very windy.
> 
> Hope you are feeling better, Kevin!


Hahaha, if the Atlantic Ocean gets to 72 degrees here in Maine, people complain that it feels like bathwater!

L


----------



## Leslie

Good morning,

62 degrees already this morning. I have cornbread baking in the oven and life is good. Hopefully I can do some fiction writing today!

L


----------



## drenee

Good morning.  65 this morning.  I guess it's time to put the winter clothes away finally and get the spring/summer clothes out.  Have a great Sunday everyone.
deb


----------



## Ann in Arlington

65 here too. . . .sun shining, blue sky. . . yes, I think it's possible that winter is finally over. . . 

good Morning, all!

Ann


----------



## Jeff

Good morning everyone. It's 70 deep in the heart of Texas.


----------



## intinst

It's only 65 here in the heart of Arkansas. It is clear though and should be a lovely day. Be safe, all.


----------



## Anju 

Happy Spring morning to all y'all


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Wow, it's already 76 here in NoVa!  We have a British Car Show today with our classic Mini, I don't think we're going to last too long if it gets to 89, as predicted.  Can't handle the heat like I used to.  We went to see grandson Aaron's play last night and the auditorium was NOT air conditioned.  I felt like a salt lick when the play was over.  (Interesting word, "auditorium."  Just looking at it, it looks like it would mean someplace to listen" but of course, one looks at the play, too.)

Hope everyone has, had, is having, will have a fantastic day!

Betsy


----------



## luvmy4brats

Good Morning. It's already 79 here on the Eastern Shore. In and amongst watching the NFL draft, we've got a lot of yard work to do.


----------



## Jeff

Betsy the Quilter said:


> Interesting word, "auditorium." Just looking at it, it looks like it would mean someplace to listen" but of course, one looks at the play, too.


Trivia Warning!



Spoiler



In the days before wireless microphones and sophisticated sound systems it was difficult to hear performers unless an auditorium was properly designed. I can remember visiting the Hollywood Bowl as a child and being utterly amazed by the acoustics. Sitting in the very top row I could hear my parent's and sister's conversation as, standing on the stage, they spoke in a normal tone of voice. The original, tunable acoustic panels were designed and built of fiberglass by Frank Lloyd Wright, Jr. for the 1928 season. The following year Allied Architects built a shell of cement and asbestos over steel that stood until 2003.


----------



## Sailor

Good Morning, Everyone!

It is 50 cool degrees headed for 73 here in sunny California. The beach was a blast yesterday, ate on Old Fisherman's Wharf in Monterey, watched the ships set sail, all was right with the world.

Kevin, are you okay today? Hope you are getting lots of rest after your ordeal.

Have a Happy Sunday,

-Sailor


----------



## kevin63

sailor said:


> Good Morning, Everyone!
> 
> It is 50 cool degrees headed for 73 here in sunny California. The beach was a blast yesterday, ate on Old Fisherman's Wharf in Monterey, watched the ships set sail, all was right with the world.
> 
> Kevin, are you okay today? Hope you are getting lots of rest after your ordeal.
> 
> Have a Happy Sunday,
> 
> -Sailor


Thanks for asking. All is good today. Those thing hit me so fast, there is never any warning. Once it's done though, everything is back to normal.


----------



## Sailor

kevin63 said:


> Thanks for asking. All is good today. Those thing hit me so fast, there is never any warning. Once it's done though, everything is back to normal.


This is such good news! You were quiet this morning so I was worried. Glad you are back to all good again.

Enjoy your Sunday...it's NASCAR Day!

-Sailor


----------



## Leslie

The Internet evaporated for three hours here...not sure why. So I used the time to pound out 4000 words of "Our One and Only." The end is in sight! I have one part to finish, one more part to write (parts average about 4000 words) and then I will be done with draft no. 1. Yahoo!

And now I am eating a very delicious, but messy, tomato sandwich.

L


----------



## Susan in VA

No connection earlier today -- so good morning to those on the Other Coast, and good afternoon to my East Coast neighbors!

Beautiful day today, and probably record temps for April.



Betsy the Quilter said:


> We have a British Car Show today with our classic Mini


Wish I'd known about this sooner, I would have arranged my schedule to go see it. Instead I'll spend some more time getting the deck summer-ready.

Hurrah, it's really spring!!


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Good morning!!

Kevin, glad you're feeling better!

Sailor, yesterday was Grand Prix and Indycar day here! Woohoo, three women drivers in the Indycar race!! Go Danica!

Up early (4:30am) wandering around and noticed my backyard was Wild Kingdom. A dark shape was going across the yard and up my deck steps (steep climb, about 15 steps). Turned the yellow deck light on and a racoon was in my container pond. I'll have to straighten up the plants today. Went to tell my husband who was also up wandering around, when I came back (15 sec?) the raccoon was gone and a very fat long haired tabby cat was sitting at the top of the steps cleaning itself. If I believed in shape shifting....it was very strange, LOL! (And no, it was not the cat originally, the raccoon came over to the patio door where I was standing and looked in. Raccoons are pretty distinctive.)








The cat lay down and went to sleep but is gone now....maybe the computer light was bothering it.

Off to bird at Huntley Meadows, a great wetlands near here.

Everyone have a great day!

Betsy


----------



## Leslie

Good morning everyone,

50 degrees this morning and it's back to the routine for my daughter after two weeks away from school -- week one, working for Habitat for Humanity in Biloxi, MS and last week, spring vacation. That also means I need to get back to the routine. Sigh...

L


----------



## Jeff

Good rainy, Monday, morning everyone. The temperature here in the heart of Texas is 72.


----------



## geoffthomas

Good Morning everyone.
I must leave for work.
But it is warm enough to spend a few minutes on the screened in back porch we had added a few years ago.
It has become our favorite place. I hope you enjoy the ambiance also.


----------



## Angela

Good morning Everyone! 70 degrees in windy, NE TX... and the temp has dropped 2 degrees while I computer was booting up! Nothing happening yet, but they are predicting severe thunderstorms for the next 2 days.... well, time to load up the niece and get her to school! Have a wonderful day!


----------



## Susan in VA

Mornin' , all!  Upper sixties and sunny here, supposed to go over 90 today.  Busy week ahead, though I'd rather be working in the garden.

Geoff, that porch looks *exactly* like my neighbors'  porch!


----------



## Ann in Arlington

Good morning!  A gorgeous 65 as I type. . .probably going to hit 90 again. . .I LIKE it!  (Though the same people complaining about it being too cold a week ago will complain that it's too hot now.)

Ann


----------



## Linda Cannon-Mott

Good morning, 68 and beautiful today. Spent the afternoon yesterday in my garden, set out tomato plants, geraniums, dusty miller's and heather. Love to smell and feel the dirt in my hands. More to do but maybe next weekend or after work this week.

Love your porch Geoff, we also added one a few years ago and I enjoy it very much.


----------



## Anju 

Buenos dias y'all, 68 deg now, gonna get to the upper 80's later, still no rain but won't have any until June anyway.

Love your porch Geoff, wish we had one, the mosquitos, even without water, are waking up.

Everyone in the line of those storms be careful.
Sounds like your daughter had a terrific break from school Leslie.


----------



## intinst

Good Morning from AR, 70 and thunderstorms later. Trying to wake up but have the Monday blues, oh well. Be safe, everyone.


----------



## EllenR

Happy Monday morning to all from yet-again cloudy Seattle. We are in the low 40s this morning with thick cloud cover. Looks like a typical spring day. Yesterday was warm and sunny, so can't really complain! Mondays are supposed to be gloomy, aren't they? I think the weather rather accurately reflects the overall mood in my household upon awakening this morning.    

EllenR


----------



## Sailor

It is 52 headed to the high 60's here in the swamplands of California.

Betsy, sounds like you had fun with the car races yesterday!

Geoff, what a lovely porch you have.

Have a good one,

-Sailor


----------



## Vegas_Asian

its cooling down here. It was in the 90s last week, but the wind we have this week is cooling things down. Finished Night by Elie Wiesel at 4 o;clock this morning.....after hours on the internet. Now after 5 hours of sleep I function mainly coffee.


----------



## Susan in VA

Vegas_Asian (Experiment#305) said:


> I function mainly coffee.


Or not.


----------



## Leslie

Good morning all,

Foggy and 45 right now. The weather report says it is supposed to be HOT today...all the way up to 85! We'll see...

L


----------



## mlewis78

Good morning.  Birds are singing out back from my apartment in NYC.  Still very warm here for April.

Marti


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

G'morning!

If there was wild kingdom breaking out on the deck last night I slept through it.  

A Carolina Wren is calling very loudly from the back yard.  For little birds, they sure are loud!

Onward and upward!

Betsy


----------



## geoffthomas

Well "they" say this is the last summer day for a while - back to spring.
My weather.com alert tells me that it has suddenly become so dry that we have wildfire conditions.
And of course this is all caused by "global warming".
Have a fantastic day all.


----------



## Susan in VA

Spring will be just fine, Geoff  --  we'll have summer humidity soon enough!

90 again today, back to 60's and rain tomorrow.  Dogwood's in bloom, and a million forget-me-nots.


----------



## luvmy4brats

Good morning everybody! It's going to be another beautiful day. The last one before the rain and 60's show up tomorrow.

Geoff, your porch is beautiful. I'm jealous!


----------



## Jeff

Good morning, all. Nothing special to report from the heart of Texas. Have a great day.


----------



## Linda Cannon-Mott

Good morning ya'll, another beautiful spring day in Bama. We had a high of 78 yesterday. Have a good one.


----------



## Angela

Good morning from a rainy 71 in NE Texas.The heavy stuff missed us yesterday, but Houston was hit hard. Hubby's office building is flooded and is working from his apartment today. Haven't heard from the daughter yet to see if they are OK. Lots of business and school closings in Houston area.


----------



## Anju 

same ol' same ol' here, 'cept schools are closed until next Wednesday, see lot of folks walking around with masks,  but not the ones that really are effective.

Have a nice spring day!


----------



## intinst

69 and rainy here in AR. Three more days till Friday. Be safe, all.


----------



## EllenR

Good morning all from cloudy Seattle.  It's 45 degrees going up into the mid 50s with rain expected.

It's very, very green and feels very much like Spring today! 

Have a happy Tuesday.

EllenR


----------



## Sailor

Buenos Dias,

It is a cool 54 headed to the high 60's here in California. I can't believe I slept till 10am! 

The birds are squawking outside, guess I need to put food out for them...or the stray cat is looking for his food...Ha!

Have a nice day,

-Sailor


----------



## Susan in VA

sailor said:


> I can't believe I slept till 10am!


Oh but *we* can!


----------



## Leslie

Morning all,

39 degrees today and highs will be in the 60s. We broke all sorts of records yesterday. Apparently it got up to 92 in Portland. In 2008, Portland didn't have a single day in the nineties! The highest previously for this date was 81, set in 1990. It was the first time the temperature in Portland has gone over 90 in April since at least 1941, when they started keeping records. People were swimming in the ocean at Wells Beach -- the ocean temp right now is in the 40s.

L


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Good morning!  It's hazy this morning, rain is supposed to come in this afternoon, which will be good as I just bought a lot of flowers yesterday, clouds and rain will let them set in after I transplant them this morning.

Saw my first hummingbirds of the year at my feeder yesterday!  They might have come sooner if I'd gotten my lazy but up and put the feeder up sooner.  The first bird was there within an hour of putting the feeder up. (We have only ruby-throats here on the east coast, except for an occasional stray from the other side of the Mississippi!)



Betsy


----------



## drenee

Good morning.  57 and foggy out this morning.  I have to travel to Charleston, WV today for the mass litigation case I'm working on.  2+ hour drive for an hour hearing.  Oh well, I've got my Ipod loaded charged and ready to go.  
Have a great Wednesday everyone.  
deb


----------



## Ann in Arlington

Well, it's only 7:30 and only 59 degrees.  Actually, I checked a half hour ago and it was 61.  So I guess the folks who are supposed to know these things might be right:  they said it would actually cool off over the course of the day.  I'll be happy to have the predicted rain show up and clean my car:  I don't like it with it's yellow coating. . . . . 

Ann


----------



## Jeff

70 at 6:30, deep in the heart of Texas and another rainy day. Good morning, everyone.


----------



## DD

Mornin' all!  Going to be 86 and sunny in SW Florida today.  Spending the day at the beach in my 'Happy Place' - iPod in my ear and Kindle in my hand under an umbrella with a cold drink.  Doesn't get any better!


----------



## Susan in VA

I feel like Betsy and Ann's echo.  I should move to some non-represented town.

I'm buying plants today, and I'll have to replace my sole hummingbird feeder because the raccoons or squirrels used it as a swing and broke it.  It's 64 now but the forecast high is only 63, so I guess this is as good as it's going to get.  Fine with me, it's great gardening weather.  Not working today so I can do house-and-garden-stuff.

Have a great day, everyone!


----------



## Linda Cannon-Mott

68 and sunshine in the heart of Dixie. Good morning all, have a good day.


----------



## Anju 

buenos dias
Movie theaters here are closed, restaurants are open but servers are wearing masks and wiping down tables with clorox.  We are far away from Mexico City so don't anticipate problems.  Vaccine is coming in from Germany but most folks here are elderly and since this strain supposedly leaves us geezers alone no one is particularly worried.

Have a good day and enjoy your rain, upper 80s today.


----------



## Susan in VA

Anju, what sort of vaccine is that?  They're months away from having a vaccine for the current strain.


----------



## Jeff

Susan in VA said:


> Anju, what sort of vaccine is that? They're months away from having a vaccine for the current strain.


Aren't Tamiflu and Relenza both effective?


----------



## Susan in VA

Jeff said:


> Aren't Tamiflu and Relenza both effective?


They are, but those are treatments to alleviate the symptoms. She mentioned a vaccine...


----------



## intinst

Up early today to go to the doc. 65 and still cloudy, suppossed to rain and it looks like it. I hate mornings, thats why I work second shift. Be safe all.


----------



## BrassMan

Cloudy & temperate in s. TX, but fixin' to get hot. Someone, please send rain! Less than an inch since September!


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Susan in VA said:


> I feel like Betsy and Ann's echo. I should move to some non-represented town.
> 
> I'm buying plants today, and I'll have to replace my sole hummingbird feeder because the raccoons or squirrels used it as a swing and broke it. It's 64 now but the forecast high is only 63, so I guess this is as good as it's going to get. Fine with me, it's great gardening weather. Not working today so I can do house-and-garden-stuff.
> 
> Have a great day, everyone!


You just have to find your niche, Susan. I try to leave the temp for Anne and just give some vague weather info. You are generally later than either of us, you could give an update.  Or the traffic report. 

Betsy


----------



## geoffthomas

Susan in VA said:


> I feel like Betsy and Ann's echo. I should move to some non-represented town.
> 
> I'm buying plants today, and I'll have to replace my sole hummingbird feeder because the raccoons or squirrels used it as a swing and broke it. It's 64 now but the forecast high is only 63, so I guess this is as good as it's going to get. Fine with me, it's great gardening weather. Not working today so I can do house-and-garden-stuff.
> 
> Have a great day, everyone!


Susan I know how you feel.
It is hard to live in the shadow of such incredible posters.
That is why I try to add pictures of something that is blooming. I would like to post one of my nice Lilac grove, but it has almost no blooms this year. The stand is over 30 years old and most years fills the yard with fragrance. But not this year - I think the drought last year and the dry winter(?) hurt the blooms. We will see. My Magnolia tree was very pretty this year and the Hyacynths were nice. Chipmonks ate most of the bulb plants including some of my tulips. Oh well back to work.


----------



## Susan in VA

Betsy the Quilter said:


> You just have to find your niche, Susan. I try to leave the temp for Anne and just give some vague weather info. You are generally later than either of us, you could give an update.  Or the traffic report.
> 
> Betsy


  Actually I'm usually up early, but I'd feel like I was butting in if I consistently beat you to the weather report. After all, you both have seniority here...

Fat lot of good my traffic report would do the folks further west. Or anyone not coming up 395, for that matter. I'll leave that to WTOP. They have better helicopters. I just have the ones that fall off my maple trees.

Let's see... I could provide currently-in-bloom reports  .... the son of the people that owned my house before me was studying landscape design, and practiced on his parents' house.... as a result my garden has ONE of everything! It's all VA native flora though, since he believed in low-maintenance landscaping. Then I added some non-native things and upset the ecological balance, but I thought it needed more color.

Or, failing that, I'll just limit myself to a cheery perky good morning. (And not sign in on days when I'm feeling crabby.)

edit: Aaack! Just read Geoff's post... foiled again!


----------



## Ann in Arlington

Hey there were 3 whole days this week that I didn't post any good morning because there was nothing new to say!   (Like that's ever really going to stop me. . . .actually, there were a couple of days I didn't have a lot of time on board in the morning. . . . .)  Maybe we should set up a rotation for the DC area weather report!  Susan, it'll be your turn tomorrow and Geoff's on Friday. . . . . .



Ann


----------



## intinst

Susan in VA said:


> Actually I'm usually up early, but I'd feel like I was butting in if I consistently beat you to the weather report. After all, you both have seniority here...
> 
> Fat lot of good my traffic report would do the folks further west. Or anyone not coming up 395, for that matter. I'll leave that to WTOP. They have better helicopters. I just have the ones that fall off my maple trees.
> 
> Let's see... I could provide currently-in-bloom reports  .... the son of the people that owned my house before me was studying landscape design, and practiced on his parents' house.... as a result my garden has ONE of everything! It's all VA native flora though, since he believed in low-maintenance landscaping. Then I added some non-native things and upset the ecological balance, but I thought it needed more color.
> 
> Or, failing that, I'll just limit myself to a cheery perky good morning. (And not sign in on days when I'm feeling crabby.)
> 
> edit: Aaack! Just read Geoff's post... foiled again!


I'd go with the cheery, perky Good Morning. I know it helps my mood to read your posts, and I am sure that most of us could use the mood elevator in the morning, most days.


----------



## Susan in VA

geoffthomas said:


> I would like to post one of my nice Lilac grove, but it has almost no blooms this year. The stand is over 30 years old and most years fills the yard with fragrance. But not this year - I think the drought last year and the dry winter(?) hurt the blooms.


Could be! Though mine did fine this year (but only a few blooms left now). It seems to have a cycle of three or four good years and then one with almost no blooms.


----------



## Susan in VA

intinst said:


> I'd go with the cheery, perky Good Morning.


You have such a charming way of telling me I talk too much.


----------



## Susan in VA

Ann in Arlington said:


> Maybe we should set up a rotation for the DC area weather report! Susan, it'll be your turn tomorrow and Geoff's on Friday. . . . . .


Aye aye, ma'am! <saluting>


----------



## geoffthomas

Susan in VA said:


> Could be! Though mine did fine this year (but only a few blooms left now). It seems to have a cycle of three or four good years and then one with almost no blooms.


Good point. You know I have lived in this house for 31 years now, and the Lilac grove (yeah it is about 6 feet across) was mature when I moved in. I just prune it and sometimes feed it. And it probably has gone through "cycles". You would think that I would have observed and noted that. (Oh sure you would think that - your being kind). I know that even the black walnut tree has cycles of production - almost no walnuts and then a couple years of about 75 gallons of walnuts. (yeah I pick up all of them). The tree has is BIG.


----------



## Susan in VA

geoffthomas said:


> Good point. You know I have lived in this house for 31 years now, and the Lilac grove (yeah it is about 6 feet across) was mature when I moved in. I just prune it and sometimes feed it. And it probably has gone through "cycles". You would think that I would have observed and noted that. (Oh sure you would think that - your being kind). I know that even the black walnut tree has cycles of production - almost no walnuts and then a couple years of about 75 gallons of walnuts. (yeah I pick up all of them). The tree has is BIG.


That lilac must be gorgeous! Mine's much smaller, and maybe 25 years old (I've been here for 17 years now). The most spectacular one I've ever seen was a few years ago on the bike path between Old Town and Mount Vernon; someone told us it was about a hundred years old.

What do you do with that many walnuts??


----------



## intinst

intinst said:


> I'd go with the cheery, perky Good Morning. I know it helps my mood to read your posts, and I am sure that most of us could use the mood elevator in the morning, most days.





Susan in VA said:


> You have such a charming way of telling me I talk too much.


I was serious. Being a cantankerous old coot (DW's discription when she's in a good mood, unprintable otherwise), I need a pick me up early in the morning.


----------



## Susan in VA

intinst said:


> I was serious. Being a cantankerous old coot (DW's discription when she's in a good mood, unprintable otherwise), I need a pick me up early in the morning.


  I'll try to refrain from visiting KB when *I'm* feeling cantankerous, crabby, or curmudgeonly, lest my posts become similarly unprintable.

Luckily that mood doesn't happen very often.


----------



## geoffthomas

Susan in VA said:


> What do you do with that many walnuts??


Actually we pick them up - put them in 5 gallon Paint/Pickle/spackling buckets and put them on the curb for the county recycling people to pick up. The walnut meat is very small within an extremely hard shell that has a "skin" on it that the Indians used to use for a dye. Get it on your skin (or clothes) and it will be there for a while. So we pick them up and throw them away. Kinda sad actually.


----------



## Susan in VA

geoffthomas said:


> Actually we pick them up - put them in 5 gallon Paint/Pickle/spackling buckets and put them on the curb for the county recycling people to pick up. The walnut meat is very small within an extremely hard shell that has a "skin" on it that the Indians used to use for a dye. Get it on your skin (or clothes) and it will be there for a while. So we pick them up and throw them away. Kinda sad actually.


Oh, that's too bad. I thought you meant edible walnuts, and was envisioning banana-walnut muffins by the truckload.


----------



## Anju 

Susan in VA said:


> Anju, what sort of vaccine is that? They're months away from having a vaccine for the current strain.


I just deleted the e-mail with the name of the vaccine since I cannot tolerate any vaccines, but it is very limited. It would not be available in the US anyway because of the FDA. I personally think it is nothing new because this strain of virus is fairly new and it does take months to develop.

Or, failing that, I'll just limit myself to a cheery perky good morning. (And not sign in on days when I'm feeling crabby.)

so that means you won't not not be signing in because you do not show any signs of being crabby, cranky, or curmundogney at all


----------



## geoffthomas

Oh they are edible.  If you are willing to peel off the skins, crack the shell and dig out the nut.
The squirrels are very happy to do so.
Most people don't see walnuts in the wild. When I was a kid I shelled a bunch of these once and they are a lot of work.  So we don't do it - go to the store and buy walnuts if we want them.  I think the regular kind have a larger nut-to-shell ratio.  These start out a little larger than a golf ball and the nut would be the size of a small grape or a green olive (the little ones).


----------



## Susan in VA

Anju No. 469 said:


> I just deleted the e-mail with the name of the vaccine since I cannot tolerate any vaccines, but it is very limited. It would not be available in the US anyway because of the FDA. I personally think it is nothing new because this strain of virus is fairly new and it does take months to develop.


I wonder whether maybe it's just the regular flu vaccine that was being offered early in the winter. There was some theory presented on the news a few days ago that even though having had that vaccine wouldn't protect you against the swine flu, it _might_ make _some_ of the symptoms a little bit milder.



Anju No. 469 said:


> so that means you won't not not be signing in because you do not show any signs of being crabby, cranky, or curmundogney at all


Got *you* fooled... 

(but yeah, usually I'm pretty mellow. Unless I read too much of the grammar thread in one sitting.)


----------



## EllenR

Good morning to all!

Taking my son to the doc today to check for flu versus secondary infection from flu-like illness two weeks ago (after visiting California). No swine flu reported in WA yet but better safe than sorry. If it is any kind of flu, I think I'll try to get him an antiviral prescription to shorten the duration. He has already missed 4 days of school this month due to flu-like symptoms.

What I do NOT need is a house full of flu-infected children! Somebody bring on the summer weather...PLEASE!

Oh and it's a sunny, mid 40s day here in the suburbs of Seattle. 

EllenR


----------



## Forster

I'm getting tired of snow.


----------



## Sailor

This is a hard post...

Just informing you that my brother in law passed away last night,

-Sailor


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Sailor, 

That's terrible news, I'm so sorry to hear it!

My sympathies to you and your family.

When you're up to it, please tell us more about him!

Betsy


----------



## geoffthomas

Sailor,
I am so sorry for your loss.
....
Geoff T.


----------



## Susan in VA

Sailor, my sympathies to you and your family.

And a big hug.


----------



## Leslie

Big hugs to you Sailor and lots of sympathy to you and all your family...

L


----------



## Leslie

Here we are in Maine where a common expression is, "If you don't like the weather, wait a minute." Two days ago we broke records with 92 degrees. Today it is 31 and there is frost on the car! It is supposed to get up into the 50s....

L


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Good Morning!!!

Leslie, Hugh Jackman will be on ABC's Good Morning America today...

It's gotta be a good morning, right?

Betsy


----------



## Jeff

It's 73, deep in the heart of Texas. Another (hopefully the last) day reading my Kindle in the eye surgeon's waiting room.

Everybody have a terrific day.


----------



## Susan in VA

It's fifty in the VA suburbs, going up to sixtyish, and cloudy.  And all that rain yesterday didn't clean the pollen off my car at all, just redistributed it.

Have a good Thursday, everyone!


----------



## DD

Good morning from SW Florida.  86 and sunny today.

Sailor, I just saw your post from yesterday.  I'm so sorry for your loss.


----------



## Ann in Arlington

Susan in VA said:


> It's fifty in the VA suburbs, going up to sixtyish, and cloudy. And all that rain yesterday didn't clean the pollen off my car at all, just redistributed it.
> 
> Have a good Thursday, everyone!


DH got home yesterday and we were going to Hard Times (chili parlor; free chicken wings on Wednesdays) and as we were leaving the neighborhood he was asking, what's all that yellow stuff? At first I didn't know what the heck he was talking about -- he'd pointed in the general direction of a fire hydrant which, in Arlington are, in fact, yellow, and I briefly thought he was losing his mind. Then he said "in the gutters, did someone spill paint? It was at the bottom of our driveway too?". Light bulb goes on! Um, dear, that's all the pollen that's been all over the cars for the last 3 days that got washed off in the rain.

But yeah, it didn't really wash it ALL off because the rain wasn't coming down hard enough. I guess, though, that's the best kind, because it soaks into the ground more than it just runs off into the sewers.

Good Morning, folks!

Ann


----------



## Susan in VA

Ann in Arlington said:


> Then he said "in the gutters, did someone spill paint? It was at the bottom of our driveway too?".


What is it with these guys? That's almost exactly the same question I got yesterday, just about "paint" in the driveway. This happens every year. You'd think they'd remember.


----------



## skeeterman10

Actually we know the answers, it's a man thing. Spouse's claim we never communicate, so we let you feel superior for awhile!!!!  (really just joking ladies) Truthfully if we ask these kinds of questions while driving, we have no time to ask for directions!


----------



## Anju 

buenos dias y'all
gonna be hot today

Glad to hear it is the last visit Jeff, how's it going?

Sorry to hear about your loss Sailor.


----------



## skeeterman10

Oh, I forgot the weather! Gray skies and rain here in Indiana. This is the third day in a row. If the weatherman is to be believed, sounds like another one tomorrow. No wonder I'm in a foul mood. Well off to build my ark!


----------



## Linda Cannon-Mott

Good morning, it is 61 and partly cloudy today. Hope all of you have a good day.


----------



## crebel

Good Morning to all!  Sailor, you have my deepest sympathy for your family's loss.  Weather here is yucky again today and supposed to stay that way all weekend - bah humbug.  I'm running through the KB this morning and probably won't get back until Sunday - I'm heading out this afternoon for my sister's wedding tomorrow  (hooray for Iowa finally letting a couple committed to each other for over 20 years be able to "legalize" their love).  Have a great day everybody - stay safe.

Chris


----------



## Angela

Good morning from another wet day in NE TX. Still lots of flash flooding going around. Temp is at 61. Wish we could send some of this water to those areas that need it!

Thinking of you today Sailor my friend... love you!


----------



## geoffthomas

Susan in VA said:


> What is it with these guys? That's almost exactly the same question I got yesterday, just about "paint" in the driveway. This happens every year. You'd think they'd remember.


It is good to see your cheery post this am.
My yellow paint actually did wash off my car.
And no rain on my head this morning, so I have nothing to compain about.
Keep safe, all.


----------



## jpmorgan49

It's a rainy 61 here this morning in the Chicagoland area, but it's supposed to get to 70.  
jp


----------



## EllenR

Good morning from Seattle where it is partly sunny, 41 degrees, and we have our first 3 cases of "probable" Swine flu with 2-3 more cases in the next county.

Sailor, I am so sorry for your loss. You and your family are in my prayers.

EllenR


----------



## intinst

70, cloudy and supposed to rain (again,3rd day) dhere in AR. Better be a lot of May flowers
Sailer, very sorry for your families loss, come back when you can, we'll be here.


----------



## Leslie

crebel said:


> Good Morning to all! Sailor, you have my deepest sympathy for your family's loss. Weather here is yucky again today and supposed to stay that way all weekend - bah humbug. I'm running through the KB this morning and probably won't get back until Sunday - I'm heading out this afternoon for my sister's wedding tomorrow (hooray for Iowa finally letting a couple committed to each other for over 20 years be able to "legalize" their love). Have a great day everybody - stay safe.
> 
> Chris


Congratulations to your sister, Chris! What wonderful news.

The Maine Judiciary Committee voted 10-2-1 in favor of gay marriage. It now goes to the state senate for debate and vote and could be voted on in the house by sometime in mid-May. NH is working to change its civil unions law to civil marriage. That passed in the NH senate yesterday and is on its way to the house.

L


----------



## Stephanie

A Good Morning to All!!!

Newbie here!  What a great thread!

It is sunny & beautiful here in Utah today.  I'll be at work, but at least I have a big window!!  Doesn't feel so much like a dungeon that way!  

Sailor ~ I am so sorry for your loss.  You and your family will be in my thoughts.

Wishing each of you a glorious day!!!    

Stephanie


----------



## Leslie

stephanie said:


> A Good Morning to All!!!
> 
> Newbie here! What a great thread!
> 
> It is sunny & beautiful here in Utah today. I'll be at work, but at least I have a big window!! Doesn't feel so much like a dungeon that way!
> 
> Sailor ~ I am so sorry for your loss. You and your family will be in my thoughts.
> 
> Wishing each of you a glorious day!!!
> 
> Stephanie


Welcome, Stephanie! So glad to have you join us. There's a group of us who like to start the day with a Kindle hello and check in from all over. Newcomers are always welcome. Pull up a chair and make yourself at home!

L


----------



## Susan in VA

stephanie said:


> A Good Morning to All!!!
> 
> Newbie here! What a great thread!
> 
> It is sunny & beautiful here in Utah today. I'll be at work, but at least I have a big window!! Doesn't feel so much like a dungeon that way!
> 
> Sailor ~ I am so sorry for your loss. You and your family will be in my thoughts.
> 
> Wishing each of you a glorious day!!!
> 
> Stephanie


Hi Stephanie, and welcome! If you have a great view from that nice big window, can you post a pic?

(I'm glad I'm not the newest one here anymore now!  )


----------



## luvmy4brats

Good Morning everyone! (I'm getting a late start today ~ I had a rough night. I've been up for awhile, but am now actually awake. LOL

Sailor ~ I'm so sorry for your loss. You & your family are in my thoughts.

Today is overcast with a high of 60.


----------



## Cowgirl

I know it's noon on the East Coast but it's still 9:00 in the morning here in ARizona.  Sunny as usual with a high of 91....time to put the AC on ...I delay this as long as possible because it will be on through September now.


----------



## Susan in VA

luvmy4brats said:


> Good Morning everyone! (I'm getting a late start today ~ I had a rough night. I've been up for awhile, but am now actually awake. LOL


Hey Luv, I just looked at the calendar -- are you going to Matrix?


----------



## Leslie

Cowgirl said:


> I know it's noon on the East Coast but it's still 9:00 in the morning here in ARizona. Sunny as usual with a high of 91....time to put the AC on ...I delay this as long as possible because it will be on through September now.


That's sort of like when we turn the heat on. I delay as long as possible. It can get pretty chilly in our house! LOL

L


----------



## Vegas_Asian

75 degrees and sunny. can't complain here


----------



## Cowgirl

Leslie said:


> That's sort of like when we turn the heat on. I delay as long as possible. It can get pretty chilly in our house! LOL
> 
> L


I lived in NY and MA until 3 years ago and I did the same thing with the heat...My rule there was no heat until Halloween. Would do the fireplace but not the furnace.


----------



## Leslie

Good morning all,

51 degrees and rainy this morning. 

I am annoyed. I went to the bakery yesterday and bought a sticky bun (for my husband) and a scone (for me) for breakfast this morning. I told him I bought him a sticky bun. Well, he took the bag to work, never looking in it. So now, I don't have my scone! He contends that what he did was fine since I never mentioned I bought myself a scone. I contend that he should have looked in the bag. Why would he assume that I would buy only one treat -- for him?

He said he would bring it home and I could eat it tomorrow. I said that was ridiculous, it would be completely stale by tomorrow. 

Grrrr. Men!

L


----------



## skeeterman10

Good morning Kindle land! 62 here in Indiana, moving toward 67 and after 5 days of continuous rain- only a 30% chance today. Guess I can quit building my ark. Leslie sorry about your breakfast, maybe whip up something with the Kitchen-aid?


----------



## Leslie

skeeterman10 said:


> Good morning Kindle land! 62 here in Indiana, moving toward 67 and after 5 days of continuous rain- only a 30% chance today. Guess I can quit building my ark. Leslie sorry about your breakfast, maybe whip up something with the Kitchen-aid?


That seems like a lot of work for just me! I guess I'll have a piece of toast....

L


----------



## Ann in Arlington

Mayday! Mayday!

Sorry. . . . 

I'll leave the weather report to others. . .as promised. . .and just say my plan for the day is to go to a craft fair at the Dulles Expo Center. I'm not really _looking_ for anything, but you never know what you'll find!

Ann


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Happy May Day!









(photo from http://www.VictorianTraditions.com)

Off to the races today through tomorrow. May be online this evening!

Betsy


----------



## Susan in VA

Leslie said:


> Why would he assume that I would buy only one treat -- for him?


How annoying!! Can you ask him to put it in a ziploc bag ASAP, so that it stays fresher? The ones I buy at Panera's last for a couple of days that way.


----------



## Susan in VA

Ann in Arlington said:


> I'm not really _looking_ for anything, but you never know what you'll find!


Maybe someone will have new Kindle Accessories! 

(And Geoff's on duty today, isn't he?)


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Leslie said:


> Good morning all,
> 
> 51 degrees and rainy this morning.
> 
> I am annoyed. I went to the bakery yesterday and bought a sticky bun (for my husband) and a scone (for me) for breakfast this morning. I told him I bought him a sticky bun. Well, he took the bag to work, never looking in it. So now, I don't have my scone! He contends that what he did was fine since I never mentioned I bought myself a scone. I contend that he should have looked in the bag. Why would he assume that I would buy only one treat -- for him?
> 
> He said he would bring it home and I could eat it tomorrow. I said that was ridiculous, it would be completely stale by tomorrow.
> 
> Grrrr. Men!
> 
> L


Sounds like something my husband would do, too.

Betsy


----------



## Anju 

What a lousy way to start the day!  So sorry Leslie!

Hot and dry again today.  Mexico Labor day so most places will be closed.


----------



## Tip10

Morning from Rainy St Louieeee

About 61 now -- supposed to clear off this morning so's it can rain some more this afternoon.
Keeps this up I'm gonna have to rent a baler to handle mowing the yard.

RIVERDANCE this weekend!!! Can't wait!

Here's to a great day to all!

Leslie -- saturday's comin' -- tell him Breakfast (with a Kindle) in bed _MIGHT_ make up for it....


----------



## Linda Cannon-Mott

T.G.I.F. and good morning ya'll. It is 66 and cloudy here today. We are going to see our 10 year old granddaughter play soft ball this weekend, leaving in the morning. My 13 year old grandaughter invited  me to the Mother-Daughter banquet at their church. I am thrilled that at 13 she still wants NiNa involved.  

Have a good day!


----------



## geoffthomas

64 degrees. Humid - as in raining in some places. Supposed to go up into the low 70s today.

The nice thing about rain every day is that it waters the grass seed that I put down (overseeded with 25 pounds of Rebel).

Leslie - I am sure that you loving and considerate husband was rushing to get to work on time and thinking about the meetings and hard work that lay ahead of him in a day of earning the family bread.  And Lo, he remembered to take and cherish the bakery item (in the bag) that you had purchased for his enjoyment.  He made sure that he took and so that you would know that he had not forgotten your kindness and that you would feel pleased that he did not forget it.
Unfortuneately in his haste he did not look at it.
But I am sure that his action was all about love and consideration.
Just sayin.......


----------



## intinst

73 and more rain forcast for today.  This keeps up much longer and I'll need a rice combine to handle my yard, everthing else would sink in. Oh well, it's Friday. Be safe all.


----------



## Jeff

Good morning, everyone. I've been busy writing and am late checking but glad to see that the only crisis this morning is a purloined scone.  

It's 75 in the heart of Texas, on the way to 88.


----------



## Stephanie

Good Morning!!!    

Overcast & a little chilly here. 

At work again.  TGIF!!!!!  WOO! HOO!    

Susan ~ I tried to take a picture with my phone, but they all turned out crappy.

Thank you all very much for the warm welcome!

Wishing each of you a glorious day!!!


----------



## hazeldazel

it's overcast and sprinkly today.  Happy May Day/Labour Day/Golden Week everybody!


----------



## Leslie

Morning all,

55 degrees and rainy this morning. I'm up early on Saturday because...I couldn't sleep. Oh well. My daughter takes the SATs this morning. Wish her luck!

L


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Good luck, Leslie's daughter, on your SATs!  I'm sure you'll do great!


In other news,

Good Morning!  Happy Kentucky Derby day!  Are we planning for the Mint Juleps later today?

I'm in Inwood, WV this morning using the hotel WIFI.  We came up to Summit Point, WV yesterday for a different kind of racing--vintage race cars, and a reunion of geezers who raced or attended races at the old, now defunct, Marlboro Speedway in Maryland.  (My husband went to races there and had friends who raced.)

The most interesting part, as far as Kindles go, was that in Summit Point, where most cell phone really don't work very well, I was able to access the Amazon store and buy a book!  Go Whispernet!  (I had to buy the book to really test the signal, didn't I?  LOL!)  Summit Point is really out in the middle of NOWHERE.

Rain this morning here.  Should make the racing interesting!

Have a good one!

Betsy


----------



## Ann in Arlington

I ALWAYS watch the Kentucky Derby. Don't know why. . . .but it was a sort of tradition growing up. At the call to the post we'd all watch the horses and pick our favorite -- usually by colors or name -- and bet nickles or candy with each other.

Oh, and here in NoVa* it is overcast, but warmish. I believe the official forcast is 'unsettled'

Good Morning all. . .

Ann

_*NOrthern VirginiA_


----------



## Leslie

I used to have Kentucky Derby parties! We had such a good time....then in 1988, my son was born on the Tuesday before the Kentucky Derby (which was Saturday). He was three weeks late and I was in no condition to be hosting a party! So the tradition sort of ended then and I haven't had one since. I do watch the race, though, and will be watching it this afternoon.

BTW, my son's 21st birthday is tomorrow. Hard to believe!

L


----------



## Jeff

Happy Saturday morning from deep in the heart of Texas where it's 70 degrees.


----------



## drenee

Good morning.  Finally home again after a LONG week at mom's.   The sun is shining and it's 52.  I'm way beind on reading posts.  Hopefully I can try to catch up some today.  My mom now has wireless, but I could not find enough free time to read more than a couple or three a day.  
Hope everyone has a great Saturday.

Betsy, just about everywhere in WV is in the middle of nowhere.  That's what I like best about it.  
Hope you have a great time.  Sounds like a lot of fun.
deb


----------



## Anju 

Another hot day in sunny Mexico.  Lots of baseball, golf, basketball, and of course the Derby to watch inside today!

Y'all have a safe one.


----------



## chynared21

*Supposed to be a rainy week here in NYC but so far the rain is holding off ))

Good morning to all!

Fingers crossed on DD's SAT today Leslie and happy birthday to DS tomorrow )*


----------



## geoffthomas

Overcast. 61 now. Only supposed to hit 67. And rain IS expected.
But when I first moved here it rained every day but 3 in May and every weekend day but 1.
So this is how Spring grows here.
Instead of April showers it is often May showers.
Maybe I'll go over to the Dulles Expo Center and wander around the Sugarloaf Craft Show.
Last time before the fall around here.


----------



## Ethan

Clouds, cool, threatening rain in southern Vermont - spring will come at some point....


----------



## Susan in VA

It's just _barely_ still morning, so Good Morning, everyone!



Betsy the Quilter said:


> Happy Kentucky Derby day! Are we planning for the Mint Juleps later today?


I checked yesterday to make sure I had enough mint in the planter on the deck...


----------



## Leslie

Ethan said:


> Clouds, cool, threatening rain in southern Vermont - spring will come at some point....


We are having a beautiful day here in Maine. The violets are springing up all over the lawn...a sure sign of early spring. Of course, my husband will be out on the tractor mower soon and mow them all down. 

L


----------



## Ann in Arlington

geoffthomas said:


> Maybe I'll go over to the Dulles Expo Center and wander around the Sugarloaf Craft Show.
> Last time before the fall around here.


My friend and I went yesterday. . . .many fewer vendors than usual. We still managed to spend some money, though! (Do you want my ticket? It's good all three days.  )

I think there's a craft fair in Occoquan the first weekend in June. . . . .

Ann


----------



## intinst

Good afternoon! Would have posted this morning, but just as I was about to, we lost power for about 3 hours. Inch and a half of rain so far since about 9 oClock, and all the thunder and lightning of a good thunderstorm. Flash flood warnings till tommorrow. Be safe and stay dry if you can!


----------



## EllenR

Good gracious intinst! Stay safe.

Happy Saturday to all from drizzly, gray Seattle where the current temperature is a surprising 60 degrees. 

EllenR


----------



## Susan in VA

intinst said:


> Good afternoon! Would have posted this morning, but just as I was about to, we lost power for about 3 hours. Inch and a half of rain so far since about 9 oClock, and all the thunder and lightning of a good thunderstorm. Flash flood warnings till tommorrow. Be safe and stay dry if you can!


Intinst, you may need to change your gardening habits...

http://www.alibaba.com/product-gs/201653189/rice_combine_harvest_machine.html


----------



## intinst

May have to put in an order for one, supposed to rain next four days, good thing the grass was mowed Thursday!


----------



## drenee

Good morning.  52 this morning.  Cloudy today and a high of 60 expected.  
Have a great Sunday everyone.
deb


----------



## Leslie

Good morning everyone,

46 degrees this morning and sort of cloudy, but no rain.

I had quite the night of dreams! First, I dreamt I ordered a decalgirl skin. The price came to $109.40 and I ended up cancelling the order because I was appalled at the shipping charge.

Then, I was at a hotel (which turned out to be named The Bikini Hotel, even though it was in Chicago). You had to bring your own sheets and fortunately, I did. This is my typical hotel dream where it turns out to be a HUGE hotel with many elevators and you have to take a particular elevator to get to your room (my room was 511). For most of my stay, I was fine but naturally, on the last day when I need to pack (and strip my bed to pack my sheets) I can't find the right elevator. I am wandering all over the hotel and at one point I come to a room where there is a big crowd of people standing in front of a closed door. I ask what is going on and someone tells me that Clint Eastwood is in the room, at an AA meeting! Eventually, I get to the point where the elevators start going sideways (these dreams always end up with the elevators going sideways) and then I woke up.

I am exhausted. LOL

L


----------



## Anju 

Mornin' -  I had a lot of weird dreams last night too, but your's is the best Leslie  

Have a nice day y'all and stay dry


----------



## Kathy

Good morning. Weird dream Leslie, but at least it included Clint Eastwood. It is a beautiful sunny day here in Florida and 750.


----------



## kevin63

Leslie said:


> Good morning everyone,
> 
> 46 degrees this morning and sort of cloudy, but no rain.
> 
> I had quite the night of dreams! First, I dreamt I ordered a decalgirl skin. The price came to $109.40 and I ended up cancelling the order because I was appalled at the shipping charge.
> 
> Then, I was at a hotel (which turned out to be named The Bikini Hotel, even though it was in Chicago). You had to bring your own sheets and fortunately, I did. This is my typical hotel dream where it turns out to be a HUGE hotel with many elevators and you have to take a particular elevator to get to your room (my room was 511). For most of my stay, I was fine but naturally, on the last day when I need to pack (and strip my bed to pack my sheets) I can't find the right elevator. I am wandering all over the hotel and at one point I come to a room where there is a big crowd of people standing in front of a closed door. I ask what is going on and someone tells me that Clint Eastwood is in the room, at an AA meeting! Eventually, I get to the point where the elevators start going sideways (these dreams always end up with the elevators going sideways) and then I woke up.
> 
> I am exhausted. LOL
> 
> L


Maybe it was that wine you had last night.


----------



## Susan in VA

Morning, all!  What happened to the DC contingent??  Guess the weather's up to me today...     

55 and drizzling, up to 60 later.  And 96% humidity, ugh.  A preview of August in DC.

Leslie, isn't it strange how dreams can be so completely exhausting?  And yet some people don't even remember theirs.


----------



## Jeff

Good morning from the heart of Texas, everyone. Leslie, interpreting your dream but it might make an interesting topic.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

drenee said:


> Betsy, just about everywhere in WV is in the middle of nowhere. That's what I like best about it.
> Hope you have a great time. Sounds like a lot of fun.
> deb


Good Morning!!!! Back from WV last night, now I'm just staying home watching it rain. Husband is out running. I need to feed the bird feeders, the squirrels were at them while we were gone yesterday!

Deb, I've been places that were more in the middle of nowhere than Summit Point and less out of the way. It's actually a wide spot in the road not far from Charles Town, so it's not as "nowhere" as, say, the places we went when we were caving....but I've never really gotten cell signal there at the track, so to have Whispernet work was pretty exciting!

Leslie, dreams like that can be very exhausting! My "anxiety" dreams usually involve me being back at school or work and needing to be somewhere on time and I can't find the office or classroom. Whew!

Betsy


----------



## jpmorgan49

It's Sunny and 59 here in Joliet with a high of 70.  It looks like a beautiful day!!!  
jp


----------



## geoffthomas

Good Morning, all.


----------



## Leslie

Kathy said:


> Good morning. Weird dream Leslie, but at least it included Clint Eastwood. It is a beautiful sunny day here in Florida and 750.


Except I never saw him! LOL


----------



## Ethan

Funny you mention Clint Eastwood.  I remember growing up on the Calif coast in the mid-1960's and that he lived just a short ways away from us.  It was a small, non-descript kind of place on the road, right near the entrance to the local country club.  He was famous then for being on Rawhide, but you never saw him around much.
The other neighbor of any note was Adm. Raymond Spruance, who is credited with the win at the Battle of Midway.  I remember my father pointing him out and saying how a famous man he was.  He was just a bent over old man hobbling down his driveway as I remember, but now I can appreciate how important he was.  Funny how much smarter your father gets the older you get!


----------



## intinst

Good Morning everyone! We've had about 3 inches of rain the last 24 to 36 hours and it ain't stoppin' yet. I need to move my kayak closer to the house, may be using it to get to work Monday night.


----------



## Jeff

Ethan said:


> The other neighbor of any note was Adm. Raymond Spruance, who is credited with the win at the Battle of Midway.


Thank you for sharing your memory with us. Because Bull Halsey cast such a long shadow, history has never given Spruance the credit he so richly deserved. Had the Japanese been successful at Midway, our lives would have been much different. Your father was right. We owe a huge debt to Ray Spruance.


----------



## Leslie

Good morning everyone,

51 degrees and fortunately, a fairly uneventful night in the dreams department.

L


----------



## kevin63

Good Morning

48 degrees right now in St. Louis, should get up to 74 today.  We had rain all last week.  Put flowers out in the front yard yesterday.  Think we finally got past worrying about the freezing mark.  A little late in the year to have to worry about it here.


----------



## Susan in VA

Rise and shine! 

Weather's not shiny here though, 54 and raining now, 58 and raining later.

Come to think of it, I'm not feeling particularly shiny this morning either.  Last week of the semester, and everything's due at once.  Way too many late nights.  

Have a good Monday, everyone!


----------



## Jeff

There's a bright golden haze on the meadow.

Too bad, Leslie. I was hoping for an encore appearance by Debra Winger. 

Good morning to everyone.


----------



## geoffthomas

Good Morning all.
Leslie, I hope you are well rested without your dreams.?
Susan - you gotta be bright, we need you to make our day shine.
Jeff - enjoy the day my friend.
All others- I can't type long enough for personals for everyone - but you know who you are.


----------



## Ann in Arlington

Well, I'm sad to report that Susan has accurately reported the weather for the greater Washington DC area.  I looked ahead and the little weather report pictures don't change until next Sunday.  So it's going to be a dreary week.  

Still, maybe this means we won't have to hear daily all summer about how we're having a drought!

good morning, all!!

Ann


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Good (wet) morning from northern Virgina! But everything sure is green! And the grass seed my husband planted is getting lot of watering.

I guess I'm a fair weather birder, didn't go to the Monday Morning Birdwalk this morning because of the rain! Ann, I forgot to ask the other morning how the craft fair was?

Jeff, Debra says "hi!"









Betsy


----------



## Susan in VA

Ann in Arlington said:


> Still, maybe this means we won't have to hear daily all summer about how we're having a drought!


Now _there's_ looking on the bright side.

Geoff, if you want to write three papers for me this week and go take four exams, I promise I'll be all cheery and perky again.

Oh, and DD just decided to stay home from school, resting in bed with her brand-new heavy cold. So there goes the carefully-arranged schedule for today....


----------



## Jeff

Betsy the Quilter said:


> I guess I'm a fair weather birder...
> 
> Jeff, Debra says "hi!"


That is indeed a beautiful bird, rain or shine. I should have known you'd have a hat picture, Betsy. 

Hello, Geoff, top of the morning to you too.


----------



## Linda Cannon-Mott

61 and raining in the heart of Dixie today. Good morning ya'll.


----------



## Anju 

Oh I wish we could have some of that rain!  Oh well, our rainy season will be here soon enough.  May is the hottest time of the year here and the driest.  Saw smoke in the mountains indicating a fire on the other side, luckily it is not inhabited by humans.

70 now and going to the middle 90's, when you are in the sun.


----------



## EllenR

Good morning from strangely sunny Seattle where it is a brisk but warm-for-us 49 degrees.

EllenR


----------



## chynared21

*Rain rain go away...come back some other day  Good afternoon everyone!*


----------



## Sailor

Good Morning, All

Thank you so much for all of your condolences on my Brother in Law's passing. I just returned back on the boards here, so I will get to my PM's and posts when I can.

It is 67 headed to 75 and Sunny/Overcast here in California. I have the flu - NO, not swine!!! I will be okay. It is a beautiful day none the less.

Have a wonderful Monday,

Sailor


----------



## intinst

Sorry you are ill, sailor, hope it gets better fast.


----------



## Leslie

Good morning,

45 degrees. I am off to Boston for the whole entire day so I won't get to spend much time with all of you wonderful people.  

In last night's dreams...I was at a college or university and the computers broke down. I had Jeff (yes, that Jeff) helping me to fix them and we were looking for "Computer 86" which we had determined was the source of all the problems. But then I got in trouble because I was supposed to call the University IT department, not Jeff. I tried to create a distraction (and get out of being in trouble) by taking the class across the street on a field trip. I'm not really sure what was across the street....LOL

L


----------



## Jeff

Leslie said:


> In last night's dreams...I was at a college or university and the computers broke down. I had Jeff (yes, that Jeff) helping me to fix them and we were looking for "Computer 86" which we had determined was the source of all the problems. But then I got in trouble because I was supposed to call the University IT department, not Jeff. I tried to create a distraction (and get out of being in trouble) by taking the class across the street on a field trip. I'm not really sure what was across the street....LOL
> 
> L


It wasn't a dream it was telepathy and it was me (not that Jeff) working on computer 2 all night. It's the wireless access point that's refusing to allow the other network computers to get on the internet. Although I've been sneaking back to this computer (number 1) every hour or so to watch Gertie/Maggie's new book climb up in the Amazon ratings. (650 at 5:00) Too bad they don't have the genre up, I'll bet it's been number 1 all night.

Good morning, everyone. It's 66 in the heart of Texas. Guess I'll go make some coffee, take a shower and start a new day.


----------



## geoffthomas

Well it is 50 degrees and overcast - little bit of misting here in the WashDC burbs.
Jeff, did you stay up all night?
Have a great day folks.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Good Morning!!

And welcome to our newest Author-Member, Gertie!!!  Or should I say Member-Author as she was a member first!!!  Woohoo!

Cleaning house.  I might have to take my husband somewhere as being rainbound drives him crazy.  I'd hate to have to kill him.

Betsy


----------



## Anju 

Leslie - I love that your dreams are worse than mine!  At least the last ones have been.  I usually have bad dreams and a lousy day because I was busy all night  

How exciting it is that you won!  A mod actually was able to win something!  WOO WOO

AND Gertie - is an awesome author!  Dori's comments have really gotten me ready as soon as we get back from our walk, let DH fix breakfast  

Another hot one here in Central Mexico - rainy season is coming though.


----------



## Susan in VA

Mornin',  everyone.

Another day at home with an under-the-weather kiddo.   Another day of rescheduling everything.   

I had a dream that I got online at ten and accidentally bought Gertie's book instead of Josh's, and that by mistake I had also bought Josh's last night instead of Gertie's.  When I start dreaming about KB I know that I spend way too much time here.


----------



## Linda Cannon-Mott

Good morning ya'll, 68 and raining again today. My flowers and tomato plants look great from all the rain we are getting. Hope everyone has a safe and good day.


----------



## Dori

A beautiful sunny morning is a welcome sight after several days of rain.  I want to continue reading Ariana's Pride but it is volunteer at Evansville Lutheran School day.  Oh well,  I have the book to look forward to for this evening.


----------



## Angela

Good Morning All!! 68 and cloudy this morning. We are under flood alerts for the rest of the week. The Sabine River is expected to pass flood stage by Friday due to all the rain Texas has gotten the past couple of weeks.


----------



## EllenR

A good, wet morning to all from rainy Seattle where it is currently in the upper 40s.

Have a happy day!

EllenR


----------



## Mom of 4

Good Morning everyone!  Have never posted to this thread before, but I do check in from time to time!

Beautiful morning here in SoCal!  Got the older two kids off to school with NO YELLING this am, then ordered Josh's book and then Gertie's!
(Nap time can't come too soon!)...(Or maybe the park; they play, I read!)

Have a wonderful day!
Theresa


----------



## Susan in VA

Just after eleven, and six games of Candyland so far.... <sigh> it's gonna be a long day.

(On the plus side, for those who have never suffered through it, it is possible to play that game while simultaneously being on KB, or even doing real work.)


----------



## intinst

Morning all. 64 and there is a bright light in the sky. They tell me it is called the sun. First day without rain in 10. Be safe, everybody.


----------



## drenee

Good late morning.  The temperature is 56.  I have many transcripts to get out this week.  My judge is at a judicial conference, so I can use the week to get the transcripts done.  Some of the appeals haven't been officially filed yet, so I will be a bit ahead.  
Hope everyone has a wonderful Tuesday.  
deb


----------



## Stephanie

Good Morning!

Cloudy today, but it is supposed to reach 70 degrees.

I just discovered the Southern Vampire Series and read the first book in a day.  I'm half way through the second now. What a fun series!  (I would normally not be interested in anything that was about vampires.  Hubby read Anne Rice; not for me!!!)

Also, my skins arrived from decalgirl, but I'm still waiting on my BoxWave screen protector.  It should be here by Friday.

Wishing each of you a glorious day!!


----------



## geoffthomas

stephanie said:


> Also, my skins arrived from decalgirl, but I'm still waiting on my BoxWave screen protector. It should be here by Friday.
> 
> Wishing each of you a glorious day!!


Stephanie,
Welcome to this thread (posting that is) and please come and post often.
By the way, the BoxWave and the DecalGirl items are not inter-related. The skin does not touch the screen protector and you cannot "slide" the skin once on. So you can skin now and put the screen protector on when it gets there. Just wanted to let you know. I would not have been able to wait to put on my DecalGirl skin. 
Just sayin.......


----------



## Stephanie

Hi Geoff,

Thanks for the warm welcome and the advice.

I was thinking that the screen protector would overlap a little (and then I'd cover it with my skin).  So, does that mean it actually will be slightly smaller than the screen??

Thanks in advance for your help!


----------



## geoffthomas

Stephanie,
The boxwave will fit completely covering the screen (except for a smidgeon). 
But the screen is recessed.
And the skins will leave a tiny little bit of white showing around the screen.
So no contact.
works.


----------



## Sailor

intinst said:


> Sorry you are ill, sailor, hope it gets better fast.


Thank you, Intinst, I could use some wellness.

Good Morning,

It is 71 headed to 77 with overcast/cloudy skies here in the Swamplands of California.

Hopefully I'll beat this bug before it beats me!

Have a good one,

Sailor


----------



## Stephanie

Edited my previous post to correct the errors!  (OOPS!!)

Thanks again, Geoff!


----------



## Anju 

sailor said:


> Thank you, Intinst, I could use some wellness.
> 
> Good Morning,
> 
> It is 71 headed to 77 with overcast/cloudy skies here in the Swamplands of California.
> 
> Hopefully I'll beat this bug before it beats me!
> 
> Have a good one,
> 
> Sailor


Sailor - you gotta get well and finish YOUR book! Western? Good old fashioned Western? I love Westerns, I have an almost complete set of Louis L'Amour and Elmore Leonard and some other obscure writers.


----------



## Jeff

Where is everybody?

Good morning from deep in the heart of Texas where it's 70 degrees.

Sailor, being under the weather is a grand opportunity to assign your symptoms to a character in your book and describe them realistically.


Spoiler



(Some details, of course, should be omitted unless your goal is to sicken your readers.)



Have a great day everyone.


----------



## Leslie

Morning all, 

56 degrees and sort of cloudy. I haven't had a good sunny day to sun-fade test my new Kindle since it arrived last week. Sigh...

All the driving yesterday gave me a kink in my neck, or something. Fortunately, I slept well. No weird dreams last night.

L


----------



## Ann in Arlington

good Morning from NoVa. .  . off to the dentist for a qucik crown emplacement and then back for the big announcement today!

Oh, gonna stop at the PO and get some 'forever' stamps too. . . .rate goes up on Monday . . . . . 

Ann


----------



## Linda Cannon-Mott

Good morning from AL where it is 68 and rain...ing again. Hope all of you have a safe and good day.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Good Morning!

I may miss the big announcement.  My husband is going to have an MRI done on his shoulder and I may go with him.  Depends on whether it's raining or not.  It's supposed to dry up a little during the day today, we'll see.

Betsy


----------



## Susan in VA

Good morning, Kindleboards!  Busy day here, catching up from two days of staying at home with a sick kiddo.  Back to school today, and a loooooong errands-and-to-do list for Mom.  

Have a good day, everyone!


----------



## Tip10

Morning All

59 and rain in St Louis -- heading up to 77 but the rain's gonna hang around.
Work in a "cave" and can't see outside so doesn't much matter if it rains or not!

Have a Great Day everyone!!


----------



## Anju 

buenos dias y'all

another hot day here, looking to the upper 90's, 72 now.

Enjoy your rain and springtime and stay safe


----------



## drenee

Good morning KBers.  54 this morning.  High of 71 expected and rain showers this evening.  

This is not the normal place to ask a K question, but bear with me this one time please.
I got a PM from someone who does not regularly post asking about my Whispernet coverage.  He noticed in my profile I'm from Northern, WV.  As it so happens he's lives where my family lives, and works where I frequent often.  He is only getting one bar of coverage and I always have full bars.  I told him he should probably call CS.  What do you all think?
deb


----------



## Dori

Rainy and 60 on the way to mid 70's.  Is it raining everywhere?
Have a great day all!


----------



## luvmy4brats

Good morning everybody. It's another cloudy, rainy day here. My lawn will never get mowed at this rate. 

I'm still waiting for the older girls' new school books to arrive. They're happy to have a few days off, i'm anxious to get them started.


----------



## intinst

61 and got another three inches of rain overnight with some hail. Creeks are getting kinda high round here. Be safe, all, keep the life jackets handy.


----------



## EllenR

Good morning to all!

It's a  glorious Wednesday, is it not? I love Wednesdays, since they are the middle of the week. Somehow that has always lifted my mood. LOL

It is another rainy day here in Seattle in the low 40s. We are expecting this weather all week with our highs in the 50s. However, the really good  news is that they predict sun for the weekend. We can't ask for more than that out here in the soggy Pacific Northwest!

Hope everyone has a wonderful day.

EllenR


----------



## geoffthomas

It is still overcast in burbs of WashDC but there are what the British call Bright Spots in the sky.
Have a wonderful day.


----------



## Mom of 4

Good Morning everyone!  No rain here in sunny So Cal!  62 right now, but should get up to the mid 70's soon...beautiful day!  Older kids are off to school, sitter for the little ones and my mom and I are off to a charity fashion show and lunch!  Just about perfect day!


----------



## Stephanie

Good Morning (it's still barely morning here!)!!!! 

It is going to be an absolutely beautiful day today! Sunny & in the 70s. I will have a hard time staying at work today!



Ann in Arlington said:


> Oh, gonna stop at the PO and get some 'forever' stamps too. . . .rate goes up on Monday . . . . .
> 
> Ann


Ann, thank you so much for letting us know. I will be sure to stop by the Post Office today!

Wishing each of you a glorious day!!!


----------



## Sailor

Anju No. 469 said:


> Sailor - you gotta get well and finish YOUR book! Western? Good old fashioned Western? I love Westerns, I have an almost complete set of Louis L'Amour and Elmore Leonard and some other obscure writers.


A book you say? Ha I didn't know I was writing one! 



Jeff said:


> Sailor, being under the weather is a grand opportunity to assign your symptoms to a character in your book and describe them realistically.
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> (Some details, of course, should be omitted unless your goal is to sicken your readers.)


I never thought to describe my symptoms! Ingenious...gives me more to add to my characters since I am only on page one! 

Good Morning,

Got to bed early and didn't fall asleep till after 2am, what is up with that? It is 74 headed to 81 here in the swamps of Cali. We are going back to summer temps this week, so our cool-down is now over with.

I have avoided Swine Flu with pork ribs for dinner - it was a friend's ingenuity and clever deduction that this correlation between the two was made.

A little humor this morning: It was said that a first black president would happen when _Pigs Fly_. Well, it's Obama's first 100 days in office and _Swine Flu_.

Here is a picture of my new friend I had lunch with. He let me walk right up to him and he ate of my hand and followed me all around Old Monterey Wharf. Monterey was really nice yesterday.

Have a beautiful day,

Sailor


----------



## Susan in VA

sailor said:


> A little humor this morning: It was said that a first black president would happen when _Pigs Fly_. Well, it's Obama's first 100 days in office and _Swine Flu_.


ROFL, that's great!!


----------



## Leslie

Good morning everyone,

46 degrees and pouring rain this morning. I mean really pouring.

I am off to get my hair cut this morning by my friend Adam. I'll have to ask him if he's proposed to his partner Ed, yet. Gay marriage is legal in Maine! Yay!

L


----------



## drenee

54 with a high of 74 expected.  Have a great day everyone.
deb


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Good morning! The wood thrush are singing here in northern VA, and it's not raining for the moment. I hope it stays dry till afternoon, I have to drive to Baltimore for a meeting of quilt professionals. Metro DC traffic, yuck.

Susan, congrats on reaching 1000!

Leslie, congrats on the law passing in Maine! I thought of you yesterday when I heard the news. I wish my friends who live in DC and Virginia could be legal here....

Drenee--



drenee said:


> I got a PM from someone who does not regularly post asking about my Whispernet coverage. He noticed in my profile I'm from Northern, WV. As it so happens he's lives where my family lives, and works where I frequent often. He is only getting one bar of coverage and I always have full bars. I told him he should probably call CS. What do you all think?


It seems to me if you two are in the same places and you always have full coverage and he doesn't, it is a case for CS....has he called?

Betsy


----------



## luvmy4brats

It's way too early for me to be up. I snapped awake at 5:30. Going back to sleep, see you in a few hours.


----------



## drenee

Betsy, he has called CS.  Someone else started another thread with the same issue.  I think it's odd connectivity issue or something like that.  He left for a trip to California yesterday and was going to try it there.  If he's still having a problem next week we are going to meet.  I'm going to bring my K1, my mom's K2 and compare the three.  CS has asked him to keep them updated.
deb


----------



## Ann in Arlington

Good Morning All!  Overcast here, as Betsy mentioned but much warmer.  Possibly close to 80 for today. . .but rain off and on called for.  DH is beginning to champ at the bit as he's got yard stuff he wants to get done and needs it to dry out for a couple of days before he can. . .

Ann


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Ann in Arlington said:


> Good Morning All! Overcast here, as Betsy mentioned but much warmer. Possibly close to 80 for today. . .but rain off and on called for. DH is beginning to champ at the bit as he's got yard stuff he wants to get done and needs it to dry out for a couple of days before he can. . .
> 
> Ann


My husband was going to mow last night, but wasn't feeling well so he took a nap instead. Now it's too wet! Boy, did it rain last night...

Ann, did you place your DX order yet? www.tinyurl.com/buykindledx 

Betsy


----------



## Jeff

It's 73 in the heart of Texas and should break into the 90s today. Have a good morning, everyone.


----------



## RavenclawPrefect

Good morning from Northern Virginia. For the first time in days, there is no rain. That is good but on the other hand, it means seasonal allergies may flare up. I really need to drive to Ft Belvior today but the thought of getting out on the beltway is making me think I can put this off until Saturday (husband is home then and I don't have to bring along almost 4 yr old) I really hate driving 40 min to go grocery shopping but it does save quite a bit.

I think I am going to stay home and paint today instead. I have three projects that are in various stages that need to be worked on but first up is one that is being entered into a contest next Saturday....it has priority


----------



## drenee

^^^^you know you're going to have to post pics of your paintings now that we know you paint.  
deb


----------



## Susan in VA

Good morning! Not raining at this instant, but it sure looks like it's going to start again. The weeds are loving it. The new seedlings of desirable plants are drowning. Hope that doesn't mean mean store-bought tomatoes this summer.  
Have a great day, all!

And thanks, Betsy!



ravenclawprefect said:


> I think I am going to stay home and paint today instead.


When I read this, I was reminded that I need to finish painting the kitchen ceiling (started, oh, four months ago) -- then I realized that you meant a different kind of painting. What kind of projects are you working on?


----------



## Linda Cannon-Mott

Good Thursday morning from Alabama where the weather is the same as yesterday. 68 and raining. Hoping for weekend sunshine!


----------



## RavenclawPrefect

Susan in VA said:


> When I read this, I was reminded that I need to finish painting the kitchen ceiling (started, oh, four months ago) -- then I realized that you meant a different kind of painting. What kind of projects are you working on?


Hee, my painting something is nothing like anyone would expect. They are not paintings like you hang up on the wall. I customize My Little Pony..yes, the toy. I take a regular pony, like you can buy at the store, and then take her head off. With a pair of pliers, I rip out all her hair and tail. I take acetone and wipe off her symbol and eyes...making her into a blank zombie pony. Then, depending on what I am doing, I either dye or paint her entire body, then paint her symbol and put new hair in. So I can take something that looks like this:









and turn it into something like this... Serenity, done for a SciFi swap:








or like this...Oiche Macabre, done for a Halloween swap:









There are a load of people who do this. Some make very good money at it, some (like me) just trade with other collectors. One of my works in progress is a custom based on the book Rumo and His Miraculous Adventures by Walter Moers. I am pretty much a beginner, I don't normally do a lot of sculpting onto a pony although I have. The one I need to have done by next week has a load of sculpting :::gulp::: I do a lot of small detail work on symbols...like this:


----------



## Anju 

That's pretty cool prefect!  Lots of patience needed for that.

Mornin' from Central Mexico, I think our weather is the same as Jeff's for now.  Y'all have a good day and stay safe and dry.


----------



## drenee

Thank you for sharing.  I have never heard of anything like that.  
deb


----------



## Angela

that is so cool, raven!

Good morning from the piney woods of NE Texas... 77 and expected near 90. Still overcast and more rain coming. Still have flood warnings on the Sabine River which is about 8-10 miles west of me, but we have no threat here.  Killed a snake outside of my garage this morning, but other than that, a wonderful day!


----------



## Susan in VA

ravenclawprefect said:


> Hee, my painting something is nothing like anyone would expect. They are not paintings like you hang up on the wall.


Cool! Never heard of this before... truly I learn something new all the time at KB. Thanks for posting pictures!



ravenclawprefect said:


> My Little Pony..yes, the toy. I take a regular pony, like you can buy at the store, and then take her head off. With a pair of pliers, I rip out all her hair and tail.


Well.... I have to admit I've wanted to do _that _part of it with a number of toys.....


----------



## Gertie Kindle

ravenclawprefect said:


> I do a lot of small detail work on symbols...like this:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/color]


Hey, Ravenclaw. At my grandson's school, I lead a Harry Potter Book Club. Slytherin won the house cup and Gryffindor won the Tri-Wizard Tournament. There are lots of Potter fans here.

The weather hasn't changed here in weeks. Low mid-60's, high mid-80's. I shouldn't complain, but it would be very nice to have some rain.

Just have to share this. I woke up my granddaughter this morning (she's 5 this month), and of course she didn't want to get up. She looked at me with her big blue eyes and said, "Grammy, did you know that sleeping is a form of exercise?" Heavens, I hope that's true.


----------



## geoffthomas

Good Morning all.
Posting a little late today - At least I am getting it in before Sailor. (West coast timing helps me).
A little overcast and windy.  Supposed to hit high 70s.
We probably need to start a separate thread for My Little Ponies .... LOL.


----------



## Leslie

Good morning again,

Reading about Beltway traffic and so on, I had to share...we had some sort of gridlock going on in Portland this morning. I have never seen such traffic! I was way late for my haircut appointment. According to Adam, Rudy Guiliani is here at the Civic Center doing some sort of motivational speech. They were telling people to park at the mall and take shuttle buses. Well, obviously lots of people ignored that advice.

Time to get to work....

L


----------



## Mom of 4

Good Morning Everyone!  It is only 8:00 but reading this thread, I feel like I am so behind on the day!
(I guess it's that west-coast bias) 

Anyway, another beautiful day here in Orange County, will get up to the mid 80's!
Have a wonderful day, and for all of you stuck in traffic, I feel for ya!

Theresa


----------



## intinst

Good Morning, all you early birds. Second shift people don't start their day quite the same as "normal" folks. 75 and clear today but supposed to rain again for the weekend. sigh.


----------



## EllenR

Good morning from another West coaster. It's another rainy day in paradise here in the Pacific Northwest. It should be like this until the weekend. 

No traffic on my way to work. I rarely have traffic jams from the bedroom to my office. 

Have a great Thursday all!

EllenR


----------



## Sailor

geoffthomas said:


> Posting a little late today - *At least I am getting it in before Sailor.* (West coast timing helps me).


  @ Geoff! 

Good Morning,

*Well it is!* It is 74 headed to 80 and bright, sunny and breezy. Yesterday was too hot for my comfort, I hope this breeze keeps it cooler today.

Yesterday I had a late brunch _sitting on the dock of the forebay_. (sounds like a song)

Have a great day,

Sailor


----------



## Jeff

Good morning from deep in the heart of Texas where the sun's not up but it's already hot.


----------



## geoffthomas

Out and about.
Sun is out too. Nice.
Got to be in a class today. Probably won't be back until evening.
I KNOW that you will miss me.


----------



## Leslie

Good morning,

52 degrees and the sun is shining! First time in a week! I am going to go stand in the driveway with my new K2. If the screen doesn't fade, I am putting its skin on. I'm sick of looking at a bare nekkid Kindle!

L


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Good Morning!!!

Leslie, it's been 8 minutes since you posted.  Is your K2 faded?

Here in Northern VA, we're wondering what that burning orb in the sky is.  4 inches of rain this week.

Housecleaning, doctor's appointments, groceries today.  Very exciting!

Betsy


----------



## Leslie

Success! The screen did not fade. It appears my Kindle is a-okay! Hooray!

L


----------



## luvmy4brats

Good Morning! I had birds wake up up at the unheard hour of 5:30 AM. They must be thrilled to have a dry morning. Sadly, the rain is due back this afternoon.

Friday is our Homeschool co-op. I have an Art class to teach. 2 hours to go and not a clue what I'm teaching today. It will come to me. Probably in the craft section of Wal-mart.

Since it's Mother's Day weekend, I'll be working all weekend (even my beloved normal Sunday off), so I'll probably be scarce the next few days.


----------



## drenee

Happy Mothers Day Heather, since you won't be around Sunday.  

57 in Northern, WV.  Rain is in mid-Ohio, coming our direction.  I have a free lance job today.  Just a couple hours this morning.  Hope everyone has a great Friday.  

Yes, Geoff, you will be missed.  
Leslie, which skin did you get this time?
deb


----------



## Leslie

drenee said:


> Happy Mothers Day Heather, since you won't be around Sunday.
> 
> 57 in Northern, WV. Rain is in mid-Ohio, coming our direction. I have a free lance job today. Just a couple hours this morning. Hope everyone has a great Friday.
> 
> Yes, Geoff, you will be missed.
> Leslie, which skin did you get this time?
> deb


Van Gogh's Irises and I am putting it on right now...

Edit to add: The skin is on and it looks gorgeous! I really love Orient but this is a little more spring-summery looking.

I am getting pretty good at slapping these skins on...LOL, although the next page and home button covers were a little temperamental.

L


----------



## drenee

I love the Irises for K2.  It shows so much more than on K1.  I was tempted to get K2 for that reason.  (so sad)
I'm sure you'll love it.
deb


----------



## Ann in Arlington

Good Morning!

Like the others. . . .I was woken by a blinding light fairly early this morning. . . . . and now. . .they sky is BLUE. . . .not gray. . . .though as luv pointed out they're expecting thunderstorms and what not this afternoon. . . .still. . . .I'm thinking it'll be a good day to sit outside and read for a while before the rain comes. . .temps in the mid/upper 70's!

Ann


----------



## Linda Cannon-Mott

Good morning ya'll,
70 and sunshine today in sweet home Alabama. Hope everyone has a good Friday.

Linda


----------



## RavenclawPrefect

Good morning! We have sunshine here, after over a week of rain. Of course, I think we are expecting rain again this afternoon. I have a husband home sick and as everyone knows, that is worse than having kids home sick. We went to see Star Trek last night and it was great! I am going to check to see if it is is playing at the Air Space Museum IMAX....if so, I plan to go see it over there as well.


----------



## Susan in VA

Good morning Kindleboards!

Somehow I managed to sleep right through that blinding light, and my bedroom window faces east.  

Looks beautiful outside this morning, if a bit soggy.  Those storms yesterday were something else.  I was driving down 395 in the middle of one, and people were stopping on the highway shoulder because visibility was so low.  

Have a great Friday, everyone!


PS  --  Congrats on a successful sun test, Leslie!


----------



## Anju 

Great on the no sun fade issue Leslie!  
Happy Mother's Day Heather, sorry you have to work.

we had RAIN last night! WOOT  Our rainy season does not start until the middle of June!  The gods were bowling  last night, lots of boomers for about an hour then a nice spring rain.  We only get rain at night when we do get rain so this will help with the dust problem, not the heat, until we get several nights of rain.  Our lake is in a valley and those booms reverberated all around the mountains last night.  Everyone will be in such a good mood today, including y'all in the sunshine NOB.


----------



## Angela

Good morning KBers!! It is 74 and cloudy today. Expecting more rain and flooding in the area. Best thing this morning... no snakes!!


----------



## Mom of 4

Good Morning!  Another beautiful day here too!  Moods should be good all over!
Leslie, so glad your new K2 is a good one!
Ravenclaw, I feel for you!  I would rather have all four of my kids home sick than DH! 

Got the two older ones off to school, Getting ready to take #3 to preschool, then Mommy and Me Paint class at the community center with DD.
(I will read, play games, color, make fort's, jump and run... but NO paint or play-doh here at the house!  Community Centers are THE BEST!)


----------



## crebel

Overcast and cooler this a.m. here, but you all enjoy the sunshine we sent your way!  Congratulations on the no-fade K2 Leslie, I'm keeping my fingers crossed for DD (from KB, not Darling Daughter) on her replacement #5!


----------



## EllenR

Happy Friday Kindleboards!

::eeking outside:::

Nope, no blinding light here. :::sigh:::

Another overcast day in the Pacific Northwest with more rain.









Still, it's Friday!









Have a great day and for the weekend, Happy Mother's Day to all the moms and grandmas out there:










EllenR


----------



## intinst

Great Post, EllenR!
Good Morning, all! 75 and HUMID here in AR, but after 7 inches of rain in a week, I guess to be expected. Cloudy with a chance of mor this PM. Wife went  shopping and brought me a donut home for breakfast, she MUST love me!


----------



## intinst

Thought this is a good place to put my 2000 post, be safe, all!


----------



## Susan in VA

Wow, 2000!!  Onward and upward!


----------



## Anju 

intinst said:


> Thought this is a good place to put my 2000 post, be safe, all!


WOOOOO WOOOOO Intinst! Congrats on your 2000 the! AND most of them, actually all of them were terrific posts which at least gave me a smile! Thanks for posting!

WHEEEEEEEEEE! Chocolate cake and pie for everyone!


----------



## VictoriaP

intinst said:


> Thought this is a good place to put my 2000 post, be safe, all!


Yahooooo!!! Congrats on 2000! What topics are the next 1000 going to cover? 

As for that yellow thing in the sky you're all discussing, I have no idea what you're talking about. It's what, May? Any Seattleite can tell you, Yellow Face doesn't bring summer around here until after July 4th most years. I'm just happy if my deck is dry & we're above 50 degrees. There's a reason our baseball stadium has a roof!

Sigh. At least the weather for the weekend isn't looking bad, even if it's not what I'd call warm.


----------



## Sailor

Good Morning, Everyone!

It is a lovely 71 degrees headed to 84 with breezes here in the swamps of California. BUT, since I won't be here it doesn't matter! I am getting a late start, darn it, so I hope I get back home in time to feed the pets.

Congratulations Intinst on your 2000+ Posts - Hoo Rah!

Have a beautiful Friday,

Sailor


----------



## drenee

Congratulations Intinst on 2,000.  Glad it was in the Good Morning Thread.
deb


----------



## drenee

Currently 63 in northern WV this lovely Saturday morning.  The birds are very vocal this morning.  
Have a wonderful Saturday, KBers.
deb


----------



## Ann in Arlington

Good Morning from Arlington.  It's been relatively dry now for about 24 hours. . . never did get the thunderstorms they were predicting for the overnight.  I think the lawn will get mowed today!  I may even dig out a pair of shorts. .. .

Ann


----------



## Jeff

Good morning. It's 70 in McGregor, Texas and the humidity is 88%.


----------



## Leslie

Good morning from Oneonta, NY! My widget isn't working so I don't know what the temperature is. It looks nice and sunny out there though. Today we are off to the Baseball Hall of Fame and various breweries in Cooperstown. Fun!

L


----------



## intinst

68 and was awakened by thunderstorms this morning, glad DW mowed yesterday! She uses a push type reel mower (old-style, non motorized). The neighborhood kids are undecided about it. Some don't believe she is really  mowing with "that thing" and others think it's cool to use such an enviromentaly friendly "new style" mower. But, she likes it and says it gives her some exercise.


----------



## drenee

intinst said:


> 68 and was awakened by thunderstorms this morning, glad DW mowed yesterday! She uses a push type reel mower (old-style, non motorized). The neighborhood kids are undecided about it. Some don't believe she is really mowing with "that thing" and others think it's cool to use such an enviromentaly friendly "new style" mower. But, she likes it and says it gives her some exercise.


My grandfather had one of those. I loved it. I have been looking for one and can't seem to locate any. Is there a brand name? 
deb


----------



## jpmorgan49

It's cloudy, 54 degrees and very Windy here south of Chicago....
jp


----------



## Linda Cannon-Mott

Good morning, we had 1 day of sunshine and woke up to a very cloudy day with thunderstorms predicted. 70 and humid. Off to run errands and do some house work.


----------



## intinst

Ours is a Scotts name brand, sold by Home Depot. But, the Manufactuer is Great States Corp. American Lawnmower Co. out of Shelbyville, Indiana. We've had it 6 or 7 years, doubt we will wear it out, maybe the kids kids will have that chance.


----------



## Anju 

I've got an old push mower I'll sell you, cheap, but you have to come to Mexico to get it  

70 deg in central Mexico, gonna be another hot one today, good day to stay inside and read my kindle while DH ods on sports


----------



## Susan in VA

drenee said:


> My grandfather had one of those. I loved it. I have been looking for one and can't seem to locate any. Is there a brand name?
> deb


I have one of those too, though it's not been used in years. I bought it when I first bought my house, because I wanted something that wasn't noisy, but now DD's dad does the mowing with a gas-powered one. My manual one came from Home Depot. Not sure whether I can still read the brand name on it but I'll check. I understand they're pretty much indestructible.

Which is more than I can say for some other things around the house. Off to Home Depot to replace a few minor bits and pieces today. Also laundry day, and some weeding. And baking a hazelnut torte for tomorrow.

Have a great Saturday, everyone!!


----------



## geoffthomas

Good morning.
Got up. Made coffee - always make sure my SW has a cup waiting for her.
Got a haircut - hafta look good for her on Mothers Day tom.
Picked up my cleaning and shopped for tommorrows dinner that I will cook.
Shrimp cocktail, baked potatoe with sour cream, french rolls, small fillet mignon medium and grilled lobster tails (4 oz guys).
Oh yeah strawberry shortcake for dessert.
Guys, you gotta take care of the mother of your children.  (hopefully still your wife).


----------



## Susan in VA

geoffthomas said:


> Shrimp cocktail, baked potatoe with sour cream, french rolls, small fillet mignon medium and grilled lobster tails


Hey Geoff, speaking of shrimp, weren't you going to post a recipe in the other thread about some shrimp-bake thingy? I gotta plan dinner, you know.


----------



## drenee

Geoff, what a great husband you are.  
deb


----------



## geoffthomas

Thanks for the reminder.
I will put it up later today....well maybe tomorrow.
But I will remember this time.


----------



## EllenR

intinst said:


> Thought this is a good place to put my 2000 post, be safe, all!


Wow! Congratuations on the 2000th (plus) post!!!









Happy Saturday Kindleboards from overcast (hopefully still to be sunny) Seattle!

EllenR


----------



## EllenR

VictoriaP said:


> Yahooooo!!! Congrats on 2000! What topics are the next 1000 going to cover?
> 
> As for that yellow thing in the sky you're all discussing, I have no idea what you're talking about. It's what, May? Any Seattleite can tell you, Yellow Face doesn't bring summer around here until after July 4th most years. I'm just happy if my deck is dry & we're above 50 degrees. There's a reason our baseball stadium has a roof!


HAHAHA! So true.










^^ Just to refresh your memory VictoriaP!

EllenR


----------



## Mom of 4

Well technically it is still morning here on the left coast!

Had two extra 9yo boys sleep over last night, and a 9:00 baseball game this morning for said boys. Do you know how hard it is to get boys to go to sleep even if they _*know*_ they have to be at practice at 8:00am the next morning?!?!?!?


----------



## intinst

Having raised two boys into their thirties, I would have to say yes I do know. My fondest wish for them is the same as my mothers for me, "I hope you have kids just like you."


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Good Mornin!  I'm stuck in a meeting that started 10 AM EDT....sigh.  Sneakin off on my netbook to visit KindleBoards.

Betsy


----------



## Sailor

Good Afternoon,

Okay, so this girl can sleep!

It is 84 degrees and rising today in Hot California.

Have a great day,

Sailor


----------



## Jeff

Good morning and happy Mother's Day from the heart of Texas.


----------



## geoffthomas

Good Morning all.
Happy Mother's Day.
Got to go see what I can do for my SW.


----------



## Leslie

Morning all,

My widget says it is 57 degrees at home and 50 degrees here in Oneonta. Yesterday was a beautiful spring day and we had lots of fun. The Baseball Hall of Fame and Museum was interesting. Then we hit "the beverage trail" and visited a cider mill, two breweries, and one winery. Because we visited all four we got a bunch of gifts: wine glasses, coasters, and a corkscrew. Lance and Hannah bought me a mother's day present at he Ommegang Brewery: a tray! (no, not beer). 

Today we'll have breakfast with Lance, then head to Mass. to have lunch with my sister & her family...where I will hand over my beloved K1. I am still struggling with this decision but it is the right thing to do. I keep telling myself that....

L


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Good morning and Happy Mother's Day.  We have a big party going out for brunch today.


----------



## drenee

Happy Mother's Day. 
52 sunny degrees this morning in northern WV. 

Leslie, I'm sorry that you're still struggling.  I hope it turns out okay.
deb


----------



## Anju 

Music all over town this morning for Mother's Day - waking your mother up at 5:30 - 6 am?  not nice in my opinion

Happy Mother's Day to Mothers's, children of Mother's and all the rest of us.


----------



## Jeff

Anju No. 469 said:


> ...waking your mother up at 5:30 - 6 am? not nice in my opinion


That's odd. My mother said the same thing this morning. I told her that her clock was wrong but she didn't buy it.


----------



## Susan in VA

Happy Mothers' Day from a mom who actually got to sleep in, yay!!


----------



## geoffthomas

Good morning all.
Yes it is very good to let the ladies sleep in today.
Have a fab day.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Good Morning and Happy Mother's Day to all!

I sat and read my Kindle this morning out on the deck, very peaceful and beautiful, though my container pond has to be replaced since it is apparently has a leak and is empty this morning despite being full last night.  Either that or a REALLY thirsty pack of racoons visited the pond overnight.

I finally got out of the 10AM meeting at 6 PM last night, which is why I'm enjoying the peace this morning.

Leslie, be strong, you're sending your K1 to a good home.  Maybe you can tell your sister you're letting her foster him!

Betsy


----------



## Linda Cannon-Mott

Good morning ya'll and Happy Mother's Day!

Like Betsy I sat outside this morning with my Kindle and my first cuppa Joe. Birds singing, sun shining, flowers blooming and so peaceful. Doesn't get any better.

I'm off to the Farmer's Market for fresh veggies, definitely want the try that grilled asparagus wrapped in bacon from Current Snackage thread.

Hope everyone has a great day!


----------



## KindleKay (aka #1652)

My husband is out of town so I woke up at 9AM with dear son watching TV quietly (he is 12).  He then gave me a book of poems that he has been writing all school year in language arts!!!  The teacher had the students put them all in page protectors in a sturdy 3-prong folder.  Some of them are REALLY good!  I read the whole thing while drinking my coffee!!

Happy MOthers Day all!


----------



## Mom of 4

Happy Mother' Day!

*Got the wonderful school-made gifts, my oldest wrote a book of poems.  While they weren't the sentimental tear-jerkers, they were funny, thoughtful, and TOTALLY like him.  I LOVE IT!
*DH didn't do too badly either.  He went into my Amazon shopping cart and bought one of my save for later items!
*We are off to the beach with my mom and sibs.  Should be a fun day.


eta: Kindlekay, are our boys in the same class?


----------



## KindleKay (aka #1652)

Mom of 4 said:


> *Got the wonderful school-made gifts, my oldest wrote a book of poems. While they weren't the sentimental tear-jerkers, they were funny, thoughtful, and TOTALLY like him. I LOVE IT!
> eta: Kindlekay, are our boys in the same class?


My son's poems had a combo of funny, crazy and sweet in them....There were a few about me and they brought a tear to my eye because they were written in his own twisted humorous way....His teacher is a genius for doing this all year long....

(6th grade, Arkansas, by the way....where are you Mom of 4?)


----------



## Mom of 4

5th grade, OC, California
But same thing, personalised, sweet, and VERY twisted (as only preteen boys minds are!)

Hope you have a great day!


----------



## Sailor

Good Morning,

Oh, so it's only okay to sleep in on Mother's Day, is it? Sleepy head here clocking in and it is 75 headed to 86 (but probably hotter like yesterday was) here in California - reallly sunny too.

I woke up to one of my cats, Romeo, who caught a huge mouse and was running around with it hanging out of his mouth jumping up on my bed; I know he was saying Happy Mother's Day as he cruched the bones and killed the mouse! They have a doggie door into the garage so they must have been mousing all night for the perfect gift.

Have a Happy Sunday,

Sailor


----------



## bookfiend

Happy Mothers Day!  It must be a day for poems,  My cats got me a card with a HAIKU.

Nice lady pets me.
Scoops the poop out of my box.
I call her mommy.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

bookfiend said:


> Happy Mothers Day! It must be a day for poems, My cats got me a card with a HAIKU.
> 
> Nice lady pets me.
> Scoops the poop out of my box.
> I call her mommy.


Cats with gratitude. How novel. Thanks for sharing!!!


----------



## Leslie

Morning all,

43 degrees this morning. I'm back home in Maine. 

My sister seemed very excited about the Kindle. I deregistered it from my account (Goodbye, Sir Sterndale Bennett!) and she registered it to her as "Jessica's 2nd Kindle." I suggested she could change the name but she wasn't included to do so. She bought a book for her daughter and downloaded it for herself and she told me last evening they spent the afternoon reading together.

So...I think it is in a good home. 

My niece's 4th grade class is trying to raise $359 to buy their teacher a Kindle as his end-of-the-year/retirement present. Wow! He has expressed a great deal of interest in having a Kindle (I guess from Vivian having hers) and the class picked up on the hint.

L


----------



## drenee

49 this morning.  A bit chilly in northern WV.  
Have a great Monday everyone.
deb


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Good morning!

Couldn't sleep this morning!!  Trying to decide if I feel like going birding, think I may veg out though it's a nice morning.

Deb--the flooding in WV isn't near you?  Hope not!

Leslie--sounds like Sir SB found a good home!  You'll be able to visit him occasionally.

Everyone have a great day!

Betsy


----------



## drenee

Betsy, thank you for being concerned.  No, the flooding is in the southern mountains.  I'm in the northern panhandle.  The Ohio River is pretty high, but no threats from it.  
deb


----------



## geoffthomas

Good Morning all.  Overcast and drizzling just a little here in WashDC burbs.


----------



## Ann in Arlington

^^^what he said 

I guess it's a good day to finish up the laundry. . . .

Good Morning, everyone!

Ann


----------



## ttoomey

(I love KB, there is even a place to say good morning  )

It's another Monday -_- but fortunately it's going to rain later today. I am delivering our new yearbooks today at school, so that should be exciting. Then going to purchase a tux (procrastination: prom this Saturday). I'm still awaiting my Kindle, and somewhat upset that amazon hasn't shipped it yet.  

Have a good day everyone!


----------



## Leslie

ttoomey said:


> (I love KB, there is even a place to say good morning  )
> 
> It's another Monday -_- but fortunately it's going to rain later today. I am delivering our new yearbooks today at school, so that should be exciting. Then going to purchase a tux (procrastination: prom this Saturday). I'm still awaiting my Kindle, and somewhat upset that amazon hasn't shipped it yet.
> 
> Have a good day everyone!


Hi ttoomey, glad to have you here! Welcome to the good morning thread. This is a very pleasant morning ritual for many of us.

L


----------



## drenee

Good morning ttoomey.  
deb


----------



## Jeff

It is another beautiful Monday, and 72 degrees deep in the heart of Texas.

Good morning, ttoomey, and everyone else.


----------



## Linda Cannon-Mott

Good Monday morning ya'll,
68 and cloudy in Bama today. Leslie glad to here SirSB is in a good home. Hope all of you have a good day.

Linda


----------



## RavenclawPrefect

Good morning from Northern VA. It is kinda drizzly here too. I just got a call from my 16 yr old's school saying he was not there. He was not in bed so I called husband, who confirmed he dropped off 16 yr old and watched him walk in the building. I called the school, who confirmed they had seen him there and the person who calls in missing students had not seen him get off the bus and called. Come on people, left and right hand talk to one another before you call the parents.

I left my glasses in CA when I was out there visiting a few weeks ago. I had hopes that my roommate had packed them in her things (she is kinda forgetful) but no luck. I need to call today to get an appt and then I am going to order about 3 extra sets from Zenni Optical ($8 a pair!)

I also have a pony that needs some major sculpting still so I can paint her and be ready for a contest with her on Saturday in Baltimore. For the first time since we moved here, I am going to venture up to Baltimore.

Now, off to look at threads here.


----------



## chynared21

ttoomey said:


> (I love KB, there is even a place to say good morning  )
> 
> It's another Monday -_- but fortunately it's going to rain later today. I am delivering our new yearbooks today at school, so that should be exciting. Then going to purchase a tux (procrastination: prom this Saturday). I'm still awaiting my Kindle, and somewhat upset that amazon hasn't shipped it yet.
> 
> Have a good day everyone!


*There is even a "good night" thread 

It's a beautiful day in the neighborhood...51 degrees to start but the skies are blue and the birds are chirping ;-))*


----------



## drenee

ravenclawprefect said:


> I just got a call from my 16 yr old's school saying he was not there. He was not in bed so I called husband, who confirmed he dropped off 16 yr old and watched him walk in the building. I called the school, who confirmed they had seen him there and the person who calls in missing students had not seen him get off the bus and called. Come on people, left and right hand talk to one another before you call the parents.


That made my heart stop. Glad it turned out okay.
deb


----------



## Anju 

72 deg and gonna be warm - but we do have thunderstorms in the forecast for tonight, hope so hope so hope so -

Good Morning y'all - have a happy day!


----------



## Susan in VA

Betsy the Quilter said:


> Couldn't sleep this morning!!


I took your place.  Didn't hear my alarm, or it didn't go off, and overslept by two hours. Yikes!

Luckily I don't have any morning appointments today, but DD is still in mid-breakfast and should have been at school 25 minutes ago. Everything will be about 90 minutes late this morning...

Have a good Monday, everyone!


----------



## Mom of 4

Good Morning all!  Hope everyone had a wonderful weekend.
Cool here now, (high 50's), but should warm up in a bit.


----------



## intinst

58 and not raining NOW. We've had about 8 inches in the last 10 days and the forcast for the week is more rain. Flash flood watch thru tonight. Still keeping the kayak close to the the house, you never know.


----------



## EllenR

A good Monday morning from soggy Seattle. Another spring day in the Pacific Northwest. I hope everyone enjoyed their Mother's day! My sister-in-law gave my mother-in-law a Kindle 2 for Mother's Day. I was surprised to hear she likes it given that she's 90 and doesn't use a computer but thrilled because this will make buying gifts for her easier! That woman does love to read, bless her heart. The Kindle makes it easier with her failing eyesight to do so. 

EllenR


----------



## Leslie

Ellen, congratulations on being one of the Oberon winners! My sister did love Sir Sterndale Bennett's Hokusai wave coat.

L


----------



## EllenR

Thanks Leslie. I'm so glad your sister is happy.  And who wouldn't be??

I may have to do a poll. It took me so long to choose my purple butterfly that I am at a complete loss as to another choice. LOL They are ALL beautiful! 

Actually, I think I'll ask my sister-in-law to choose one and send it to her mom. My mother-in-law is about the sweetest woman on the face of the earth and I think she would truly appreciate the beauty of these covers. Heaven knows that she deserves to be pampered.

EllenR


----------



## Cowgirl

It's going to be 104 in Phoenix today....it's a dry heat!


----------



## Sailor

^ ^ ^ Cowgirl, at least it's a dry heat! 

Good Morning, Everyone!

It is going to be 83 sunny degrees here in California. I hope everyone is doing well.

I am off to the gym!

Have a great day,

Sailor


----------



## Gertie Kindle

sailor said:


> ^ ^ ^ Cowgirl, at least it's a dry heat!
> Sailor


So is an oven.


----------



## intinst

Growing up in Kansas, the summers there can also get fairly warm, 104 to 108 not uncommon. Everyone said the dry heat thing. "Plus, you have the wind to cool you off." I would always ask if they knew the principle of a blast furnace.


----------



## Ann in Arlington

We went to Death Valley once.  It was July.

When we got our sandwiches out of the bag to have lunch, the bread was like white toast before we got them eaten.  And my DH can eat a sandwich pretty fast!  He didn't open his second one except for just enough to let a corner out so he could take a bite and then he closed it again.  It was still pretty crispy by the time he got to the end.

Ann


----------



## Leslie

Gertie Kindle 'Turn to Page 390' said:


> So is an oven.


That's what my friend Alyce (who lives in Arizona) always says.

L


----------



## Susan in VA

Aunt Alyce in Arizona!  Does she fly an airplane, and have ants crossing her path?  

Sorry, those of you with pre-schoolers will probably understand how you can't get some of those books out of your head after the 500th time.  I think I have to go read something Serious now to get my mind off The A Book.


----------



## Cowgirl

I was kidding about "it's a dry heat"...it's just what we say out here to make it seem like it's not that hot....believe me it feels like an oven.


----------



## Sailor

Cowgirl said:


> I was kidding about "it's a dry heat"...it's just what we say out here to make it seem like it's not that hot....believe me it feels like an oven.


I know you were kidding, so was I. I know that saying that when it's so hot you say, "at least it's a dry heat!" Makes it seem not as hot as when there is humidity.


----------



## Cowgirl

sailor said:


> I know you were kidding, so was I. I know that saying that when it's so hot you say, "at least it's a dry heat!" Makes it seem not as hot as when there is humidity.


Exactly!!!


----------



## Leslie

Morning all,

37 degrees this morning and lots of sun. Looks like a nice day is in store for us here in Maine!

L


----------



## Ann in Arlington

Today's Weather Picture for the Washington DC area:










Temp is supposed to be around 72. . . .not bad. . .not bad a'tall

Good Morning Everyone!


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Good morning!  My, we're early risers today!

My sources say high of 70 in northern VA, but still good!  Might have to throw the top down on the Miata when I drive into Alexandria later this morning!

Betsy


----------



## Jeff

It will be 90 today, in the heart of Texas. Good morning everyone.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Good morning, Jeff!  When did you change your avatar, very mysterious!

Betsy


----------



## Susan in VA

That avatar was the first thing that struck me too. In my pre-tea fuzziness it looks like a reading snowman. Maybe it's supposed to be a singing angel? So either today is some kind of holiday that I missed, or it's snowing in Texas.

Or maybe I just need to reconsider that after my first cup of tea.

Yes, it's supposed to get up to 71 today. But right now it's 48. Although there's also 95% humidity, and as we all now know, that makes it feel warmer.

Oh shut up Susan, go back to bed. <zzzzzzzz> If only.


----------



## Linda Cannon-Mott

61 this morning in the heart of Dixie with NO rain predicted. Good morning ya'll.

Linda


----------



## Anju 

Waiting for DH to go walking, so far so good, gonna be warm though. 

Jeff changed his avatar several days ago!  Snowmen make is cooler Deep in the Heart of Texas!


----------



## luvmy4brats

Wow, I'm up early today.. Looks like we're in for a beautiful day. It's currently 55 with an expected high of 69. Tomorrow appears to be more of the same.

My Mom is coming in tonight for a 2 week visit. We'll either have a great time or kill each other  

Of course, I still don't have all the laundry done or the house all cleaned so the kids and I will be busy bees today.


----------



## Tip10

Good Morning all

50 in St Louis on the way to about 75 -- storms due in tonight though -- hopefully won't tear too much up.


----------



## Jeff

Anju No. 469 said:


> Snowmen make is cooler Deep in the Heart of Texas!


But it's a dry heat. 










An anonymous reader of an anonymous book.​


----------



## intinst

Nice stealth avatar, agent 0095. 65 and not raining but there is a lot of thunder in the area, will most likely be wet again.Be safe, all.


----------



## Mom of 4

Betsy the Quilter said:


> Might have to throw the top down on the Miata when I drive into Alexandria later this morning!
> Betsy


Betsy, My BFF bought herself a Miata as a graduation present (I'm NOT saying how long ago  ) and WOW did we have fun driving around in it! Thanks for my first smile this morning! Have a wonderful day going topless!

OK day here in Orange County, mid to high 70's.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

yes, I was going to refer to driving topless, but didn't want to shock too many people first thing in the morning! LOL!

Betsy


----------



## EllenR

A good morning from the verdant Pacific Northwest!

It is a cloudy 42 degrees here in Seattle with rain looking imminent.

Today is a day for counting my blessings. It was 19 years ago this day that I made the best decision I ever made in my life and said "I do" to a very good man. Given I was not always known for making good choices in my youth, I am ever grateful for the blessing of that one stellar decision.










Have a wonderful day and remember to count YOUR blessings!

EllenR


----------



## intinst

Happy Anniversary, EllenR


----------



## EllenR

Thank you intinst 

EllenR


----------



## geoffthomas

Betsy the Quilter said:


> yes, I was going to refer to driving topless, but didn't want to shock too many people first thing in the morning! LOL!
> 
> Betsy


Betsy, you and Momof4 need to be careful about driving (or even walking) around topless.
Could get you arrested in some states and certainly could stop traffic.

Of course if you mean putting the top down on your convertible and driving it (like the miata), that would be different.

Just sayin.....
And Happy Anniversay EllenR. You know it has become popular for ladies to husband-bash. It is delightful to hear a lady state her happiness with her DH. Come my anniv I will tell you how incredibly happy I am to enjoy the company of my DW. Enjoy your day.


----------



## luvmy4brats

_Happy Anniversary EllenR_

I hope you have a great day.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Happy Anniversary, Ellen!!!

Betsy
(still driving topless  )


----------



## Sailor

Good Afternoon,

I won't lie and say morning! I had to get up really early today to get my braces on my teeth adjusted and just got back. Only a little bit past my normal waking up and posting time! Got to get to the gym soon.

Another warm day here in California- and sunny!

Have a great evening,

Sailor


----------



## Anju 

EllenR - hope you have had a terrific day!

It is pretty wonderful after all the garbage that happened when "younger" and find a treasure!  I am very happy for you!


----------



## EllenR

Thank you all for the good wishes~

Anju, yes it is a joy to find a treasure. I was 30 when we married and he was 35. We are both happy to have found each other after years of "garbage." LOL

EllenR


----------



## Leslie

I hope you had a lovely day, Ellen! My 31st anniversary is coming up in a few weeks (June 2nd). I must've gotten married when I was 6 because there is no way I can really be married for 31 years! And Geoff, I try not to bash my DH _too _much, except when he steals my morning scone. . We were telling my son that story this weekend and Lance just looked at his father, shook his head and said, "Dad, you need to look in the bag." LOL. He's on my side!

44 degrees and a beautiful sunny morning. I have an eye doctor appt. this morning and then more grant writing! Yippee, so much fun!

L


----------



## Jeff

Hello, all. Have a great morning.


----------



## Tip10

Morning All!
Greeting from St Louis!
64 here -- going to get hot sticky and stormy today -- heading to 82 and humidity is already up at 84% 
Lovely day in the neighborhood!
Storms on their way -- supposed to be some nasty ones -- here's hoping they don't get too bad!


----------



## Bren S.

Good Morning Everyone  Have a wonderful Wednesday


----------



## geoffthomas

Bright and shiny here in suburban WashDC.
Going to be sunny all day with a planned high of about 70ish.


----------



## Susan in VA

Good morning!  Sunny out now and 50, with 95% humidity. 

Have a good day, Kindleboarders!


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Good Morning!  Bright and cool here in Northern VA, but it should be nice for our trip into town.

We have to go and apply for Russian Visas.  Keep your fingers crossed that we filled out the forms correctly.  We're going to take a two day trip to St Petersburg during our trip to Finland later this summer.

Betsy

(Our anniversary is coming up too, May 26th!  He's my best friend and soul mate, but he DOES need training from time to time, LOL!  We've been a couple now for 29 years.)


----------



## luvmy4brats

Good Morning! What a beautiful day. It's 59 degrees and we have an expected high of 70 today.

I hope everyone has a great day.


----------



## Linda Cannon-Mott

Good morning ya'll, 70 and raining. Hope everyone has a good day!

Linda


----------



## Anju 

Mornin' no rain 'cept the shower we had the other night - another hot and unusually humid day - our heat is usually dry


----------



## crebel

It was a dark and stormy morning......Yucky here in Ottumwa this morning, computer is slow with pouring rain and some thunderstorms, I may not get to spend much time here today.  Have a safe and happy day everybody - Good Morning!

Chris


----------



## Ann in Arlington

Good Morning!

Well, my widget says it's 60 but it also seems to think today is Monday, so I'm really not sure what's going on with that.  I can look out my window, though:  the sky is blue and the grass is green.  Plus the radar shows nothing so I'm thinking it'll be a lovely pleasant day today!


----------



## intinst

68 and clear, maybe it won't rain today. Be safe, all.


----------



## Mom of 4

ARGHHHH!!  
One of THOSE mornings when the 2 oldest can't stop fighting long enough to get ready for school,
and the 2 little ones just have to be in the thick of it all!  
So glad we don't have them too often.

On a good note, should be another nice day in sunny so cal.
Have a good morning all!


----------



## jpmorgan49

Cool and rainy here south of Chicago, and it's supposed to rain all day...  Good day to stay in and Kindle.
jp


----------



## EllenR

Good morning to all from a beautiful partly sunny morning in Seattle. Hard to say what today will bring as our weather is unpredictable at best







. Yesterday we had drizzle, downpour, sun, and hail locally. Keeps life interesting! Currently it is 45 with a prediction of 52 and rain for later today.

Leslie, 31 years is amazing. I congratulate you in advance!

A big thanks to all who live in sunny areas. I do so love that moment of visualization I get when I read your morning posts. It's nice to picture somewhere warm and sunny and dream of the day that we too will have warm and sunny (as previously stated, commonly known around these parts as July 5th). 









EllenR


----------



## Cowgirl

EllenR...I see you have a Dale Chihuly avatar...He currently has an exhibit at the Phoenix desert botanical gardens.  Went to see it twice and it is amazing.  He was there in person last week and I got a signed copy of his book.


----------



## EllenR

Cowgirl said:


> EllenR...I see you have a Dale Chihuly avatar...He currently has an exhibit at the Phoenix desert botanical gardens. Went to see it twice and it is amazing. He was there in person last week and I got a signed copy of his book.


Cowgirl, that must have been awesome! He just happened to be exhibiting when we visited San Francisco last year. What an amazing exhibit it was. We took the whole family. I used to be an art docent in my kids' elementary school a few years ago. We had a Chihuly piece and did a bit of discussing about his work one year. I've never gone to any showings of his even though I am local to where he works, so this was quite an experience for us all. I'm glad you got to go twice. I'd go again in a heartbeat!

EllenR


----------



## Sailor

Good Morning,

It is 83 today in California and headed to a heat-wave this weekend of 103...but it is a dry heat usually. 

Congratulations, EllenR!

Have a Great Day,

Sailor *Yes! In before noon!*


----------



## Susan in VA

sailor said:


> *Yes! In before noon!*


  
Congratulations.


----------



## Leslie

Morning all,

50 degrees this morning. It looks like we have another nice day in store for us today.

L


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Wow, 60 degrees this morning, very pleasant in Northern VA!

We discovered a leak behind our dishwasher last night...have to deal with that today!  Plus quilting.  and housecleaning.  yuck.

Betsy


----------



## drenee

Good morning, KB friends.  Strong storms headed our way today.
deb


----------



## kevin63

drenee said:


> Good morning, KB friends. Strong storms headed our way today.
> deb


We had some of those nasty storms here in Saint Louis last night. Started around midnight here.


----------



## drenee

Our weather woman said the weather map looked like a paintball gun had hit it there were so many different colors.    
deb


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Some bad storms "in the middle" over night!  Stay safe out there!

Betsy


----------



## Jeff

Good morning from drizzly central Texas.


----------



## Bren S.

Good Morning from cloudy and cold Minnesota.
It's 38 degrees...no that's not a typo


----------



## Susan in VA

Mornin',  all.  Enjoy the day!


----------



## Tip10

Morning all.
St Louis metro area escaped the worst of it last night -- not so for a couple of areas in MO and IL -- they got beat up pretty bad.
Currently 62 and looks to be headed to about 71.  A little break from the storms and then calling for another round tomorrow.


----------



## crebel

Sunshine this morning, birds singing, windows are open and the smell of lilacs blooming is drifting in - great day!  I'm Scarlett O'Hara this morning and will worry about more storms....tomorrow!  Have a wonderful, safe, happy day all!


----------



## Mom of 4

Another beautiful day here in So Cal.

So excited about today!  Have a babysitter and a friend coming over to help me get organized!  We are going to do something with all my digital pictures!
(Maybe the little princess, baby #4, will finally get her baby book!)


----------



## Anju 

Mornin' y'all from Central Mexico - have a good day!


----------



## EllenR

Good morning Kindleboarders! It's another rainy day here in Seattle, 44 degrees as usual. Have a wonderful day!

EllenR


----------



## chynared21

*Good afternoon...it's dreary and gloomy in NYC. I don't like the rain...*


----------



## geoffthomas

I might just get this in before Sailor.
Good Morning (it is morning somewhere).
It just slipped past noon here in WashDC metro area.
Nice enought day right now but weather man says it is "unsettled".
Have a glorious day.


----------



## chynared21

geoffthomas said:


> Nice enought day right now but weather man says it is "unsettled".


*LOL..."unsettled" covers just about all in terms of weather *


----------



## intinst

75 and partly cloudy today. Getting a late start, came home from work early last night with a migraine, slept till 11:15. Still a little groggy. Be safe, all.


----------



## Sailor

geoffthomas said:


> *I might just get this in before Sailor.
> Good Morning (it is morning somewhere).*


Yes, it's still morning here!

Buenos Dias, *press 1 for English*

Good Morning,

It is Hot and Sunny today...again- and getting hotter as we enter our heat-wave this weekend!

Have a Wonderful Day,

Sailor


----------



## Leslie

Good morning everyone,

55 degrees and a little bit cloudy but it is supposed to clear later today.

The Celtics are forced to Game 7...

L


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Goooood Morning!

The birds are singing, I just heard a flicker call. everything is very wet outside!  We had about a 1/2 inch of rain overnight here in Northern VA!  A racoon visited the deck last night and overturned a pansy pot.  The crash woke me up out of a sound sleep but I didn't know what it was until this morning, LOL!

Betsy


----------



## Aravis60

Good morning from Ohio! It's 44 and sunny here, but it is supposed to get up to 78.


----------



## geoffthomas

Good morning all from beautiful downtown Derwood, suburb of WashDC metro area.
Speaking of which I am running late (well actually walking).  Must go get on the metrorail and read.


----------



## Jeff

There's a bright golden haze on the meadow, the temperature is a perfect 70 degrees, and I wish you all the top of the morning.


----------



## Susan in VA

Pleasantly warm this morning, but 95% humidity, meaning that open windows would make everything feel clammy after an hour or so.

Sometime during the night there must have been a storm, because the power went off for a while.  But the only way is know is by the flashing clocks  --  I slept right through any storms.  

Last day of exams for me today


----------



## Leslie

Jeff said:


> There's a bright golden haze on the meadow, the temperature is a perfect 70 degrees, and I wish you all the top of the morning.


I always love an excuse for a Hugh picture. Here he is as Curly in Oklahoma...


----------



## Jeff

Leslie said:


> I always love an excuse for a Hugh picture. Here he is as Curly in Oklahoma...


No music video?


----------



## Anju 

Cloudy and humid here, maybe rain?  Not gonna count on it, it was this way yesterday evening and still nothing.  Rainy season is still a few weeks off.

Y'all have a good day


----------



## Leslie

Jeff said:


> No music video?


Your wish is my command...


----------



## intinst

Susan in VA said:


> Last day of exams for me today


Bright sun shiny day here in AR. Up early for a doc. apt. Good Luck on your tests, Susan. Be safe everyone.


----------



## crebel

Good Morning to all!  Another grey, pouring rain day here.  Would be a perfect day to cuddle up with Bruiser (dog) and Radar (kindle) and veg out.  However, I am out the door momentarily to prepare pork loin and eclair dessert for 90 folks coming for a recognition dinner tomorrow, plus DD and DIL will be home for the weekend and I haven't even got clean sheets on their bed yet!  So after a quick trip through the KB this a.m., this post may be good morning, good afternoon and good night!  Have a great weekend and I hope there will be another chat Saturday night that I might be able to visit.

Chris


----------



## chynared21

*Bright and sunny in NYC but the pollen is killing me!*


----------



## Jeff

Leslie said:


> Your wish is my command...


Thanks, Leslie. Your Hugh is no Joel McCrea but much better than I would have imagined.

Edit: Or Gordon MacRae either. Duh!


----------



## Mom of 4

Good Morning!!

It's supposed to get hot this weekend in Orange County, CA.  Up in the 90's.
Have a Wonderful day to all.
Susan, hope you ace those finals!


----------



## EllenR

A sunny good morning to all! We have a beautiful start to this Friday here in SUNNY Seattle! WhooHOOOOO!

Sorry, we go a little nuts when the sun comes out in these parts. 

EllenR


----------



## Angela

Good morning from NE TX. 80 degrees and climbing. Still slow getting around. Trying not to overdo it before today's doctor visit. Hoping for answers today, but figure it will be just another one of those "go see this other doctor" outcomes!


----------



## Leslie

Angela said:


> Good morning from NE TX. 80 degrees and climbing. Still slow getting around. Trying not to overdo it before today's doctor visit. Hoping for answers today, but figure it will be just another one of those "go see this other doctor" outcomes!


Angela, did something happen? An injury or something else?

L


----------



## Angela

Leslie said:


> Angela, did something happen? An injury or something else?
> 
> L


Hi Leslie,

Last Friday morning I awoke with pain in my lower back. I didn't think much of it, as the weekend passed, the pain increased. By Sunday morning I was in so much pain I couldn't stand. I spent most of Mothers' Day in the ER. Xrays didn't show anything, urine & blood showed no infection of any kind. I was given a shot of morphine and perscriptions for pain & inflamation, then sent home on complete bed rest until I could get in to see a doctor for follow up. The ER doc suspects pinched nerve or disc, which will require MRI.

I have an appt today at 2pm with a doctor. I have been in bed all week. Larry was able to arrange to be home to take care of me. As long as I stay off my feet I feel fine. It doesn't take much moving around the house to set off the muscle spasms that cause the pain, so I have been doing what the DR said! I am just ready for some answers and a solution so that I can get back to a somewhat normal life!


----------



## Leslie

Oh my goodness, Angela, that's awful! I hope you get some answers at the doctor. I'll be sending healing energy your way.

L


----------



## Angela

Leslie said:


> Oh my goodness, Angela, that's awful! I hope you get some answers at the doctor. I'll be sending healing energy your way.
> 
> L


Thanks Leslie! Appreciate that.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Susan in VA said:


> Pleasantly warm this morning, but 95% humidity, meaning that open windows would make everything feel clammy after an hour or so.
> 
> Sometime during the night there must have been a storm, because the power went off for a while. But the only way is know is by the flashing clocks -- I slept right through any storms.
> 
> Last day of exams for me today


Good luck, Susan!!!

Betsy


----------



## Sailor

Good Morning,

The Sun is shining and the birds are singing and the mourning dove is back cooing, love is in the air! We are entering our Heat Wave this weekend, it will be triple digits!

Angela, prayers of healing for you, get well fast.

Happy Friday,

Sailor


----------



## luvmy4brats

Angela, Best of luck at your Dr's appointment. I'm hoping it's just a pinched nerve. They hurt like heck, but eventually ease up.

As for me, I've been up for hours and was up half the night. My septic tank backed up last night <ew> Luckily, it was pretty much just shower water that overflowed. It's all fixed this morning. Had to pull back carpet and get all the water up.

My husband and I had to take the day off from work so we're doing schoolwork with the kids and taking it easy. It will be an early night tonight, hopefully with some Kindle time.


----------



## Cowgirl

Angela...I hope you hear good news from the Doctor today....sending positive thoughts your way.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Angela said:


> Hi Leslie,
> 
> Last Friday morning I awoke with pain in my lower back. I didn't think much of it, as the weekend passed, the pain increased. By Sunday morning I was in so much pain I couldn't stand. I spent most of Mothers' Day in the ER. Xrays didn't show anything, urine & blood showed no infection of any kind. I was given a shot of morphine and perscriptions for pain & inflamation, then sent home on complete bed rest until I could get in to see a doctor for follow up. The ER doc suspects pinched nerve or disc, which will require MRI.
> 
> I have an appt today at 2pm with a doctor. I have been in bed all week. Larry was able to arrange to be home to take care of me. As long as I stay off my feet I feel fine. It doesn't take much moving around the house to set off the muscle spasms that cause the pain, so I have been doing what the DR said! I am just ready for some answers and a solution so that I can get back to a somewhat normal life!


Angela, let us know what the Doctor said!!! I hope they're able to alleviate the pain. I've had major back problems in the past and they're flaring up now in a small way so I sympathize totally.

Betsy


----------



## Susan in VA

luvmy4brats said:


> Angela, Best of luck at your Dr's appointment. I'm hoping it's just a pinched nerve. They hurt like heck, but eventually ease up.


Or perhaps you can get a recommendation for a good chiropractor, who may be able to help it resolve much faster than "eventually". Unfortunately it's difficult to know which ones really know their stuff and which ones are flaky. Sometimes the flaky ones get lots of press and turn people against the whole idea. But if you know someone who could give you a recommendation....

If you can find one who is certified in Active Release, even better. No sudden adjustments (the kind that everyone hates!), just a very gentle (and totally painless) way of coaxing things back into the place where they're supposed to be.


----------



## Susan in VA

Intinst, Mom of 4, Betsy  --  thanks for your wishes!  Frustratingly, the exam location was unexpectedly CLOSED when I got there (unclear why exactly), and so I'll have these two hanging over me until Monday morning.

They're not difficult exams, but I would have liked to be done with them...


----------



## geoffthomas

Susan in VA said:


> Hey Geoff, speaking of shrimp, weren't you going to post a recipe in the other thread about some shrimp-bake thingy? I gotta plan dinner, you know.


Sorry it took me so long.
I posted it back over in the It's Deelish thread.
Enjoy.


----------



## Susan in VA

geoffthomas said:


> Sorry it took me so long.
> I posted it back over in the It's Deelish thread.
> Enjoy.


Sounds extremely tempting!! Thank you


----------



## chynared21

Betsy the Quilter said:


> Angela, let us know what the Doctor said!!! I hope they're able to alleviate the pain. I've had major back problems in the past and they're flaring up now in a small way so I sympathize totally.
> 
> Betsy


*Ditto Angela...good thoughts coming your way!!! My pain got so bad two years ago that I had to have surgery...better but I know that I'll eventually need a "tune up" someday. I was thinking of getting a tattoo near my scar saying, "Back Again?" *


----------



## crebel

Hope you found out something good today Angela!  DS went through something very similar about a month ago, they tested for everything and kept saying muscle strain, etc., finally did a bone scan and he had a compression fracture in his spine.  He had no idea how he did it at the time, but Dr. said it was not hard to do and fairly common.  It did heal on its own even though he was in discomfort for a few weeks - no surgery necessary.  Healing thoughts headed your way.


----------



## Leslie

Morning all,

57 degrees and a nice day in store for all of us. Happy Saturday to everyone!

L


----------



## Jeff

70 degrees and the promise of heavy rains today, deep in the heart of Texas.

Have a great morning and an even better day, everyone.


----------



## Aravis60

Good morning everyone! It's 67 degrees and cloudy in Ohio, supposed to be rainy and in the low 70s today. I'm off to walk before the rain starts. Have a great Saturday!


----------



## drenee

Good Saturday morning KB friends.  Currently 67 this morning.  After the rain is done with Aravis, it will be heading my way.  Right now it's beautiful out.  The birds are happy and singing.  
Have a great day everyone.
deb


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Good Morning!!!

Susan--how frustrating to not be done with the exam!!!  

Angela--how are you doing  

Slept in this morning!  My brother came over last night to celebrate his birthday.  I gave him (sob!) my saddle Tree of Life Oberon for his Kindle 1 (which only has the Amazon cover) now that I have my purple ROH.  I'm missing it but it was the right thing to do.  

The birds are singing but it looks like it could rain sooner than this afternoon, when it is predicted.  Going down to visit some friends in Fredericksburg, VA, a little under an hour south of us.  My husband has known this guy since they were both 3, which was a really, really, really long time ago.  

Betsy



Betsy


----------



## Bren S.

Good Morning Everyone from chilly,cloudy, and horribly windy Minnesota.
It is 33 degrees outside ...brrrrrrr  
I am grabbing "frankie" my big orange kitty and going back to bed for a bit.He is such a cuddler...I call him my big ole luv bug  
Have a wonderful Saturday all


----------



## kevin63

Betsy the Quilter said:


> Good Morning!!!
> 
> Slept in this morning! My brother came over last night to celebrate his birthday. I gave him (sob!) my saddle Tree of Life Oberon for his Kindle 1 (which only has the Amazon cover) now that I have my purple ROH. I'm missing it but it was the right thing to do.
> 
> Betsy


What a nice and generous thing to do. He has to be enjoying that cover better than what he had. I didn't have the K1, but I understand the original cover had some issues.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

kevin63 said:


> What a nice and generous thing to do. He has to be enjoying that cover better than what he had. I didn't have the K1, but I understand the original cover had some issues.


Thanks, Kevin, I'm still having separation anxiety but I'll be okay soon. I keep stroking the ROH.

Betsy


----------



## Bren S.

Betsy the Quilter said:


> Good Morning!!!
> 
> Susan--how frustrating to not be done with the exam!!!
> 
> Angela--how are you doing
> 
> Slept in this morning! My brother came over last night to celebrate his birthday. I gave him (sob!) my saddle Tree of Life Oberon for his Kindle 1 (which only has the Amazon cover) now that I have my purple ROH. I'm missing it but it was the right thing to do.
> 
> The birds are singing but it looks like it could rain sooner than this afternoon, when it is predicted. Going down to visit some friends in Fredericksburg, VA, a little under an hour south of us. My husband has known this guy since they were both 3, which was a really, really, really long time ago.
> 
> Betsy
> 
> Betsy


Mornin Betsy
Awww that was a sweet thing to do,now his K1 will be wearing something much better. 
I had read alot of complaints about the K1 cover,but yesterday when my K1 arrived I saw it 1st hand..it IS an awful cover lol Even in it's tissue paper wrapped,never been used state it leaves much to be desired.


----------



## Susan in VA

Betsy the Quilter said:


> Slept in this morning!


Ummm.... Betsy.... you posted at 0741.... unless you've moved and you're suddenly on GMT, how does that constitute sleeping in?!?  

Good morning, everyone!


----------



## drenee

I slept till 6:45 and was completely happy that I had slept in.  I seem to keep waking up at 4a.m. these days.  Of course, if you look at the Good Night thread, I go to bed before 9 most nights.  Gesh, I need a life.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Susan--

Well, normally I'm up by 6 and posting by 6:30!!! Early bird here, get it from my dad, who was up at 5:30 am every day of the week.  (I stay up later than Dad did.)  It's very rare that I get up after 7 AM, as I did today.

Sugar--

Are you in northern or southern Minnesota?  My mom was from Hibbing, and I'm contractually required to insert Hibbing into as many conversations as possible, which is why most of KindleBoards has heard of Hibbing, LOL!  My husband's family are southerners--they're in Mankato.

Betsy


----------



## Bren S.

Hi Betsy

I am right in the middle of the state.About 1.5 hours west of the Twin Cities.


----------



## geoffthomas

Good morning from WashDC suburbs.
68 now predicted to go up to high 70s but thunderstorms expected somewhere this afternoon.
Have a beautiful day all.


----------



## Susan in VA

Betsy the Quilter said:


> Well, normally I'm up by 6 and posting by 6:30!!! Early bird here, get it from my dad, who was up at 5:30 am every day of the week.


Well, if it comes naturally...

From 1989 to 2002 I headed the U.S. office of a (very small) company that worked very closely with its German counterpart, and I was the person doing most of that interacting from this side. Because of the time difference, it was necessary for me to be at my desk and functional by six in the morning, and even then there'd be a stack of faxes and grumpy impatient phone messages waiting for me, so it was less stressful to actually get there by five or as much before six as I could manage. Since this involved commuting up 395, earlier was better too for traffic. One of my stated goals was to eventually have a job which would allow me to sleep in until six.

Everybody talks about the sleep deprivation of early motherhood... it was a breeze after _that_ job! (And now I get to sleep until seven!  )


----------



## Leslie

Betsy the Quilter said:


> Are you in northern or southern Minnesota? My mom was from Hibbing, and I'm contractually required to insert Hibbing into as many conversations as possible, which is why most of KindleBoards has heard of Hibbing, LOL! My husband's family are southerners--they're in Mankato.
> 
> Betsy


You said Hibbing, that means I am allowed to post a Hugh picture!










You are very nice and generous to give your cover to your brother, Betsy. I am still missing my Hokusai wave which went to my sister last Sunday...

L


----------



## Bren S.

woooohoooo Hugh is sooooo HOT!


----------



## Leslie

Sugar said:


> woooohoooo Hugh is sooooo HOT!


I know...


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Aaah, Leslie, I feel better now.  A shot of Hugh always does wonders.  (KindleBoards axiom:  If Hugh isn't the answer to a question, then Hibbing is.   )  Thanks!!!!

Susan, when I was working full time, by the time I quit in 1998, I got up at 5 AM, left the house by 5:30 AM to make sure I was at work before 6:30 AM.  So I consider ANYTHING after 6 AM to be sleeping in, LOL!  Most people I used to work with still can't believe I get up as early as I do.

Betsy


----------



## Susan in VA

Betsy the Quilter said:


> So I consider ANYTHING after 6 AM to be sleeping in, LOL! Most people I used to work with still can't believe I get up as early as I do.


If you're working at home now doing quilting (?), I can't believe it either.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Secret to two "retirees" living at home together: my husband gets up at 8:30.  

Betsy


----------



## Susan in VA

Betsy the Quilter said:


> Secret to two "retirees" living at home together: my husband gets up at 8:30.
> 
> Betsy


----------



## Anju 

Betsy - remember Leslie had her purple ROH on her K when she was on a trip and left it behind in the coffeeshop - so that's gotta be a lucky cover!  I am actually thinking I need to get one, or have one made


----------



## intinst

68 and cloudy, rained overnight and looks like we could get some more. Have to work at least tonight and perhaps tomorrow. Oh well, maybe I will be off next weekend. Be safe all.


----------



## Mom of 4

Betsy, you stirred up a lot of comment with your "sleeping in".  According to my time, it was 4:41 am!

Going to be a HOT day here in Laguna Hills.  Getting ready to jump in the pool with the kids!
Have a great weekend everyone!

Theresa


----------



## Leslie

Anju No. 469 said:


> Betsy - remember Leslie had her purple ROH on her K when she was on a trip and left it behind in the coffeeshop - so that's gotta be a lucky cover! I am actually thinking I need to get one, or have one made


Yes, the famous "purple folder" incident.

L


----------



## drenee

Leslie, every time I go into a restaurant and eat (I have purple butterfly, so the purple helps remind me) I think of your 'incident', and doublecheck before I walk out.
deb


----------



## Leslie

Oh, Deb, congratulations on 2000 posts! Wahoo! Way to go....

L


----------



## Anju 

WOW - what she said ^^^^^ congratulations Deb!


----------



## intinst




----------



## drenee

Leslie said:


> Oh, Deb, congratulations on 2000 posts! Wahoo! Way to go....
> 
> L





Anju No. 469 said:


> WOW - what she said ^^^^^ congratulations Deb!





intinst said:


>


Thank you, Leslie and Intinst. If I had realized it was 2,000 I would have tried to work in Hibbing and Hugh, and maybe something textiley. 
deb


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Woohoo!  2000!  It IS a good morning!!!  Congrats Deb!

Betsy


----------



## Cassie

Good morning everyone!  The weather here is really nice- warm and a slight breeze.

Today I have to go to work... but I'll also be checking the tracking info on my Kindle every five minutes to see if it has gotten any closer to me.


----------



## drenee

A true Kindle fan, checking the status of delivery incessantly.  You belong here, Cassie.
deb


----------



## Susan in VA

Congratulations, Deb!

And since earlier we were discussing getting up WAY too early....  DD's school currently starts at 9.10...  and I just got a letter informing me that starting in fall she'll have to be at school by 7.50!!  Aaaack!


----------



## Cassie

LOL, thanks Deb.


----------



## jpmorgan49

It finally stopped raining last night.  I went on my first bike ride of the season, a 16 mile ride sponsored by the Forest Preserve.  The ride was cool and very windy but FUN!!   
jp


----------



## Leslie

drenee said:


> A true Kindle fan, checking the status of delivery incessantly. You belong here, Cassie.
> deb


Incessant checking is a rite of passage for Kindle owners....

L


----------



## Bren S.

Congrats on hitting 2000 posts  Deb


----------



## Angela

Well, I know it is not morning, but I thought I would go ahead and post an update here anyway.  The trip to the doctor wore me out and I just didn't feel up to being on the computer today.

Good news is they don't believe the problem is disc involved. Inflamed/irritated nerve endings is what the doctor said. I now have more meds (pain and muscle relaxers). She recommends a few more days to a week of rest and then an exercise program to strengthen my back and core muscles. She also said the pain may come and go for a while but the nerves would eventually heal. She said swimming was a perfect exercise and luckily the pool temp is just about right for swimming. She also told me to lose weight!!  

Hope you all have a great weekend and thank you all for the well wishes, good thoughts and prayers!

Angela


----------



## mlewis78

Good morning, everyone.  I just wanted to be the first to say it on this Sunday AM.  Going to bed soon.  Have a great Sunday!

Marti


----------



## Leslie

Good morning everyone,

A rainy morning here in southern Maine. Temp is 51 degrees. I have a batch of delicious oatmeal in the rice cooker. Yum!

L


----------



## Jeff

Good morning from deep in the heart of Texas.


----------



## jpmorgan49

It's COOL, 42 and sunny this morning with a high of 61 today in Joliet.
jp


----------



## geoffthomas

Good morning.
It is a rainy 58 here in MD sub WashDC and not supposed to go beyond 60.
Have a great day.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Good morning!!!!

A lot of wet birds at the bird feeders this morning!  But everything is very, very green!

Happy Freedom Day!!!  

(May 17 is the anniversary of Brown v Board of Education and four other cases that were ruled on at the same time!  It was celebrated for awhile as Freedom Day)

Betsy


----------



## Susan in VA

A cheery good morning to all!  

Angela, so glad they identified the problem.  Hope you feel better soon!


----------



## drenee

Good morning.  
Angela, so glad you have some kind of an answer.  Rest is a good idea.  And the exercises also.  That's what I'm currently working on as well.  My thoughts and prayers are with you.

51 and sunny this morning.  But it feels much chillier.  
I need to pack.  Trial starts in the morning, and although the prosecutor has predicted two days, I need to pack for five, just in case.  I think after packing will spend the day cross-stitching.  Hope everyone has a wonderful Sunday.
deb


----------



## Jeff

It seems that a cold front ("Blue Norther" in Texas speak) came to visit last night. The current temperature in McGregor is 52 with an expected high of only 78 today. The joy of the morning to you all.


----------



## Leslie

Morning all,

44 degrees here and kind of gray and dreary looking. Just what I need to get me motivated on a Monday!

L


----------



## geoffthomas

Good morning.
Sunny - that is nice.
47 out now just going into the 60s today.
Have a nice day.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Good Morning!!!

Overcast but dry, that's a good thing.  Our dishwasher seems to have healed itself, that's another good thing.  Angela--glad to hear that there is a diagnosis and plan for treating your pain, that's a REALLY good thing! 

Gotta go fill the bird feeders, the catbirds and cardinals are getting annoyed.

Betsy


----------



## kevin63

44 and sunny in Saint Louis is morning.  Heading up to 70's.  Should be another beautiful day.  Need to put a BBQ pit together today.  This is not always an easy thing.  I hate when I end up with parts that didn't get used at the end.  Maybe I should try following the instructions for a change,


----------



## Susan in VA

Good morning!

Fifty now and heading up to 64 later.  And no rain, which is good since I have a bunch of errands to do today.  

Hope everyone has a safe and pleasant day.


----------



## Leslie

I've lost a sandal in my house and it's driving me crazy.

I have a favorite pair of Birkenstocks in a color that's not made anymore. I had them rebuilt last year so they look like new. Anyway, when I got up yesterday morning, only one sandal was next to the bed. I don't know where its mate is! I've looked under all the furniture (multiple times), in the trash, anywhere it could be...and it's not there.

Where oh where is my missing Birk? Come home to me little shoe...

L


----------



## chynared21

*Good morning from an overcast NYC. It's supposed to be in the low 60s today but the rest of the week should be beautiful *


----------



## Anju 

Sounds like a nice day NOB - 69 here, but with a wind that makes it too chilly to have breakfast outside.  Cloudy, but those will blow away soon,  if the wind stays up we will have a nice day just like the rest of y'all.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Leslie said:


> I've lost a sandal in my house and it's driving me crazy.
> 
> I have a favorite pair of Birkenstocks in a color that's not made anymore. I had them rebuilt last year so they look like new. Anyway, when I got up yesterday morning, only one sandal was next to the bed. I don't know where its mate is! I've looked under all the furniture (multiple times), in the trash, anywhere it could be...and it's not there.
> 
> Where oh where is my missing Birk? Come home to me little shoe...
> 
> L


Closet? Laundry?


----------



## Jeff

Leslie said:


> Come home to me little shoe...


Pant's leg?


----------



## mumsicalwhimsy

I must make a joyful noise this morning.
Our grandson was born in Germany today.
Everyone is well and delighted.


----------



## Anju 

Congratulations!

When are you going to get to take a trip to visit?


----------



## Leslie

Betsy the Quilter said:


> Closet? Laundry?


Yes! I just found it! It was in the clothes hamper.

Already my day is improving. LOL.



> I must make a joyful noise this morning.
> Our grandson was born in Germany today.
> Everyone is well and delighted.


Oh how wonderful! Congratulations!

L


----------



## chynared21

mumsicalwhimsy said:


> I must make a joyful noise this morning.
> Our grandson was born in Germany today.
> Everyone is well and delighted.


*Congrats on the new addition!

Good going on finding your sandal Leslie *


----------



## Angela

Good morning KindleBoarders!! It is 51 with clear blue skies in NE Texas! Just when the pool had reasched that perfect swimming temp, we get another cold front!   Oh well...

Congrats on the grandbaby, mumsicalwhimsy, I know how excited you must be!

Glad you found your missing Birk, L!

I am feeling much better today. Drove my niece to school and the pain is manageable. I haven't taken my morning muscle relaxer yet and am debating whether or not I should. Hopefully a bit on the sofa with KWINN will settle things down. Hope you all have a wonderful Monday!


----------



## jpmorgan49

Good Morning from Chicagoland!  It's 56 and sunny with a high of 70 today. I'm apartment sitting at one of my daughters waiting for U-Verse to be installed. 
jp


----------



## Dori

Good Morning.  It is a chilly 52 on the way to 72.  I am sitting in the sun waiting for that other 20 degrees.  Have a great day all.


----------



## mumsicalwhimsy

Life is good.  Not always easy... but, wonderful nonetheless.
Visited Germany when granddaughter was born year and a half ago... wonderful.
They will soon be stationed somewhere in the states.  AF.
Life is good.


----------



## Mom of 4

Good Morning all!
62 now, should get up to almost 80 

Such happy news mumsical!  Always wonderful to hear about a new baby!!
Have a wonderful week everyone!


----------



## intinst

63 and beautiful today, be safe all


----------



## SmrTyme

Its chilly and raining....

I wanna go home and go back to bed.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

mumsicalwhimsy said:


> I must make a joyful noise this morning.
> Our grandson was born in Germany today.
> Everyone is well and delighted.


Congrats, Mumsical!!!!



Leslie said:


> Yes! I just found it! It was in the clothes hamper.
> 
> Already my day is improving. LOL.


See, my thought was that you might have picked it up when putting clothes in the laundry! Great!



SmrTyme said:


> Its chilly and raining....
> 
> I wanna go home and go back to bed.


You have our permission, SmrTyme!

Betsy


----------



## Cassie

Sigh.  It's a beautiful day today.  Temp is in the 80s and there is a slight breeze and it would be the perfect day to lounge outside with a book.  Or go on a picnic.  

But noooo, my summer classes start today and I get to be stuck indoors for 2 hours.

I also have grocery shopping to do.  That  I don't mind as much.


----------



## EllenR

mumsicalwhimsy said:


> I must make a joyful noise this morning.
> Our grandson was born in Germany today.
> Everyone is well and delighted.


Congratulations!! What a wonderful day for you, musicalwhimsy.

Happy Monday all. It's a partly-sunny morning here. We are expecting low 70s today. It's a perfect spring day, which is hard to come by here in the Pacific Northwest in May.

Enjoy the day all!

EllenR


----------



## Sailor

Good Morning!

It is a cool 85 degrees at 10am headed up to HEAT WAVE here in SUNNY, HOT, California!

Have a Great Monday,

Sailor


----------



## Anju 

Sailor - when are you doing your book camp?  You can't sleep in can you?  I think it is great you have done a week, kept it a secret from all of us!


----------



## Leslie

Good morning,

Chilly here in Maine this morning...33 degrees. People were worried about their plants last night. But it is supposed to zoom up to the 60s today and 80s tomorrow. You know what they say about Maine...if you don't like the weather, wait a minute!

L


----------



## Jeff

B-r-r, Leslie, it's 50 here and I thought *that* was cold.

The joy of the coming day to everyone.


----------



## kevin63

It's 48 degrees here in Saint Louis this morning.  Should get up to 79 today.  Another beautiful day here.  Hope everyone has a great day.


----------



## SmrTyme

Thanks Betsy....   I went home!!


Its still chilly, but my outlook is better

Goodmorning Everyone


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Good Morning!!

38 degrees here in northern VA when I got up, warmed up now to 41!  I have to fill the bird feeders this morning and do some web site work for a group I'm in, plus my own!

Betsy


----------



## Susan in VA

Five minutes later and it's STILL only 41!  

Supposed to be up to 70ish later, though.

Good morning, everyone!


----------



## Ann in Arlington

Nearly 8 here in Arlington and all the way up to 51!

Good Morning all. . .


----------



## Bren S.

Good Morning from the middle of Minnesota 

It's 52 and humid,headed for a high of 76.

Actually slept with windows open last night for the 1st time this year 

Have a terrific Tuesday All


----------



## geoffthomas

48 degrees going up to 68ish. But at least it is sunny.
For those of you who are unfamiliar with the Black Locust Tree. They are a delight. Grow slow (compared to the yellow locust) and have thorns - you got to watch out for them. Farmers make fence posts out of them because the wood will stay in the ground for thirty years without rotting. Which also means that they can stand after they die without rotting. I had 18 80foot high ones in my back when I moved in 30 years ago. Each spring in the early weeks of May, they get the most aromatic flowers. And from an unatractive tree! So here is what a Black Locust looks like and the blossoms.
















and here is what one of the four that I took down this year looks like with a hole in the middle of the trunk.









Have a great morning.
Yeah I go from the magnolia blossoms to the apple to the redbud to the dogwood to the lilacs (not so good this year) to the locust blossoms to the iris and roses. Neat. And some of it I planted (with God and my Dear Wife's help).
Just sayi......


----------



## Ann in Arlington

geoffthomas said:


> For those of you who are unfamiliar with the Black Locust Tree.


We had a couple of those in the yard when we bought this house about 13 years ago. In one wind shortly after we moved in storm a fairly large branch broke off, fortunately landing no where problematic. But it caused us to decide that they needed to go. We got a tree company to take them down -- we used the wood to heat the house for about 3 winters -- and we took the stumps out ourselves. But they didn't want to go. . . . shoots came up all over the yard. . .and in the neighbors' yards too. We mowed them down all summer and they eventually stopped coming up. We once came home after a 2 week vacation to a small forest in the back yard!

We now have a vegetable garden and granite patio where they were.

And. . .woo hoo!. . . .it's up to 55!


----------



## Anju 

mornin' y'all - 70 deg and gonna get hotter

have a super day


Sailor - I meant boot camp!


----------



## Angela

Good morning. 56 when I left to take niece to school and Harley to groomer. 62 now headed up to near 80. Beautiful clear blue skies.

I think I over did it yesterday. Gonna take a pain pill and crash until time to pick up Harley! Have a great day everyone!


----------



## Mom of 4

Beautiful b-day here for me!
Gonna get up to the 80's!

Have a wonderful day!


----------



## Jeff

Mom of 4 said:


> Beautiful b-day here for me!


Happy birthday.


----------



## Dori

Beautiful mid 70's day here today.  I am off to a luncheon at school to honor the donors.  Happy Birthday to the birthday peeps and many more.


----------



## EllenR

Mom of 4 said:


> Beautiful b-day here for me!
> Gonna get up to the 80's!
> 
> Have a wonderful day!


Happy Birthday!









It's a rainy day up here in Seattle. I am currently waiting for some new recliners to be delivered so I have a nice spot to read by the fireplace. Doesn't that sound cozy??









EllenR


----------



## Cowgirl

Phoenix...Currently 91 with a high of 101.  A little cooler than yesterday's 105.  Driving 2.5 hours north of Phoenix for the long holiday weekend when the temps should be about 20 degrees cooler.


----------



## Sailor

Anju No. 469 said:


> Sailor - when are you doing your book camp? You can't sleep in can you? I think it is great you have done a week, kept it a secret from all of us!


The boot camp is an extreme exercise training...not a real boot camp where I am going into service, although when this is finished I don't know what the difference would be. 
And no, I can't sleep...in or otherwise! It is in the afternoon, so getting up early isn't an issue.

Good Morning, Everyone!

It is a cool down from our heat wave in California! It's a beautiful, late morning and the birds are singing to me. (ok, to each other, but I can dream)

Happy Birthday, Mom of 4! Enjoy your day.

Have a good one,

Sailor


----------



## Angela

WOW... what a beautiful day! I knew it was near perfect when I posted  my "good morning" earlier, but I just got back from picking up Harley from the groomer and was just blown away at how gorgeous this day really is! There is a light breeze, temp is at 76. Not a cloud in the sky and is sooooo clear you can see for miles when you top these rolling hills in East Texas! I am going to have to move the laptop and my Kindle outside to the patio now!!


----------



## Jeff

Good morning from deep in the heart of Texas. It's 54 on the way to 84. Have a great day.


----------



## Leslie

Good morning,

47 degrees this morning. Happy Wednesday everyone...it's Wednesday already? Where does the time go!

L


----------



## Susan in VA

Good morning everyone!    I can't believe I got here before the rest of the DC contingent!

It's 42 on its way to 77, and bright and sunny  

Hope everyone has a great day!


----------



## Bren S.

Good Morning Everyone  it is 67 degrees here, and the high is supposed to be 85-90,and we are supposed to get a few thunderstorms.
Have a wonderful Wednesday All


----------



## Leslie

I just looked out in the backyard and saw a big -- I mean BIG -- raccoon nosing around the lilac bush under the bird feeders. What is he doing there? Aren't they nocturnal?

L


----------



## Anju 

Mornin' - had a nice "spring' rain all last night, 1" - can't believe the rainy season is so early, fine with me, cools everything off.

Have a nice day every one.


----------



## crebel

Gorgeous day here already - 59 on its way to low 80s .  Last night was perfect sleeping weather with the windows open.  Everyone have a safe and happy day!


----------



## Jeff

Leslie said:


> I just looked out in the backyard and saw a big -- I mean BIG -- raccoon nosing around the lilac bush under the bird feeders. What is he doing there? Aren't they nocturnal?


Raccoons are active in the daytime if there's a food source that's only available (or easier to obtain) in the daylight hours. They're nest robbers so if there's a nest in the lilacs, your friend may be taking advantage of the parents both leaving eggs or their young unattended.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Sugar said:


> Good Morning Everyone  it is 67 degrees here, and the high is supposed to be 85-90,and we are supposed to get a few thunderstorms.
> Have a wonderful Wednesday All


Aren't you in Minnesota, Sugar?? It's not supposed to be hotter there than here in Virginia!!!

It's beautiful here in northern VA!!! My husband is out for a run, I'm able to have the deck doors open. 61 here now!

Betsy


----------



## Angela

Good morning! Looks like a repeat of yesterday morning... Currently 62 and not a cloud in sight!


----------



## kevin63

54 here in Saint Louis this morning and heading up to the 80's.  I'm heading out of here tomorrow to Jacksonville, Florida for the holiday weekend.  Hope everyone has a safe and fun holiday weekend.


----------



## Leslie

Jeff said:


> Raccoons are active in the daytime if there's a food source that's only available (or easier to obtain) in the daylight hours. They're nest robbers so if there's a nest in the lilacs, your friend may be taking advantage of the parents both leaving eggs or their young unattended.


Oh, no! Hopefully there aren't any nests in there. I've never seen one.

L


----------



## EllenR

Good morning KBers from cloudy Seattle where it is currently 48 degrees.

Have a great







all!

EllenR


----------



## geoffthomas

Good morning nice people.
I had to get moving a little early this morning but did not get up as early as I needed to.
So.......
I had to leave without my normal computer fix before leaving.
And have been uptoit since I got in today.
Have a wonderful day.


----------



## Sailor

Good Morning, *stretching and yawning*

It is seasonally warm at 85 today!

Have a good one,

Sailor


----------



## Cowgirl

Good morning...it's raining...it's really raining in Phoenix today! I'm sitting out on the patio with a cup of tea just watching the rain.  Life is good!


----------



## Leslie

Good morning everyone,

59 degrees already and a beautiful sunny morning here in southern Maine!

L


----------



## Ann in Arlington

Good Morning. . . .beautiful day ahead. . . heading to NJ to visit son and brother. . .and incidentally see "The Mikado" that their theatre company is putting on.


----------



## Jeff

Good morning, neighbors. It's a beautiful day in the neighborhood.


----------



## Susan in VA

A bright and sunny good morning!

Dentist today.  Haircut.  Costco.  (Oh, and work.)  What an exciting day.  But hey, exams are done!  

Have a great day, Kindleboarders...  and Ann, and everyone else who's driving someplace for the long weekend, be safe!


----------



## Angela

Good morning!! 66 degrees and clear skies again today. Just got back from taking the niece to school... Today is the last Thursday for the that 42 mile round trip twice a day!! \o/ Woo Hoo!


----------



## geoffthomas

Good Morning all.
Was up before 6 and out without a visit to the computer again.
Looks like a pretty day.
My best to all of you.


----------



## Anju 

Another beautiful day here - y'all enjoy your day and take some time out to read


----------



## Mom of 4

Ditto on the beautiful day here!
Have a good one everybody!


----------



## EllenR

It's a beautiful, sunny day here in the Seattle region with a lovely 48 degrees in my slice of paradise. Looks like we have a sunny streak in store for a few days which can only mean one thing...POLLEN!









Have a wonderful day all!

EllenR


----------



## mlewis78

Susan in VA said:


> A bright and sunny good morning!
> 
> Dentist today. Haircut. Costco. (Oh, and work.) What an exciting day. But hey, exams are done!
> 
> Have a great day, Kindleboarders... and Ann, and everyone else who's driving someplace for the long weekend, be safe!


Good morning, Susan. I got my hair cut yesterday too. Wish we had a Costco nearby. Closest one is in Queens. There was going to be one two blocks from me, but there was an uproar from neighborhood people about how many cars it would bring in. So, they built a high-rise apartment building instead there. 10th Ave. in the W. 50s.


----------



## Leslie

Morning all,

62 degrees at 6 am in southern Maine! I think we are in for another summery day here in Maine. Yesterday it got up ot 95 but there was a lovely breeze and it was a DRY HEAT (LOL) so it actually was a pleasant hot day.

Happy Friday, everyone!

L


----------



## Jeff

It's 64 headed toward 84, deep in the heart of Texas. Have a good morning, everyone.


----------



## Aravis60

Good morning! It's 54 in Ohio and sunny. The birds are singing, the sun is shining, it's Friday and it's supposed to be in the mid-80s today. Have a great Friday, all!


----------



## drenee

Good morning, Kindleboard friends.  
Finally home again.  But only to pack and leave again.  Going camping for the holiday.
Crazy trial this week.  Then I went to Altoona last night to watch my grandson graduate from pre-school.  It was too cute.  
I'm not sure what the temp is out now.  It is warm though, and supposed to stay warm over the weekend.  
Hope everyone has a great holiday.
deb


----------



## Susan in VA

Jeff said:


> *It's 64 headed toward 84*, deep in the heart of Texas. Have a good morning, everyone.


Same here, deep in suburban Virginia.

Good morning, all!


----------



## Anju  

Hope everyone has a terrific holiday weekend.  Be careful out there on the roads!


----------



## Bren S.

Good Morning All 
It is 51 here and we are headed for a high of 70 which I think is perfect...not too hot and not too cool 
Have a good Friday


----------



## geoffthomas

It is 75 in the WashDC area, as Susan has reported it is not going up too much more.
But then it is barely morning anymore.
Have a wonderful and hopefully beautiful day everyone.


----------



## Cowgirl

Phoenix checking in....finally out of the 100's which is above normal for this time of year.  I actually have my doors open and it feels good.  Only a high of about 90 today.


----------



## Angela

Good morning! Looks like our "cold front" has moved on! It was 78 when I took the niece to school at 7am this morning. Really hoping the predicted rain holds off for the weekend. I am really looking forward to some time on the lake!


----------



## Leslie

Good morning everyone...happy Saturday! Why I am up at 6 am on Saturday of a holiday weekend is a mystery to me. Maybe it's because I went to bed really early last night. LOL.

56 degrees and sort of cloudy/rainy here this morning.

L


----------



## Jeff

Good morning, everyone. It's 66 in McGregor, Texas and threatening to rain on my weekend deck building project. In the immortal words of Michael R. Hicks: "Boo!"


EDITED to correct spelling.


----------



## ferretluver

Good Morning all!!!

It is 69 degrees in central Jersey this am with a high predicted of 75 rain moving in tonight.


----------



## geoffthomas

Good morning from suburban WashDC.
Looks like a nice day coming up.
Got a lot of gardening to do today.
After a week of work - now play.


----------



## Bren S.

Good Morning All 
52 and sunny here in Minnesota , headed for 70 today.
Have a nice Saturday


----------



## Anju 

69 in central Mexico - mid 80's today, blue sky - another beautiful day!

Enjoy your weekend and don't work too hard in the yards and get all worn out!


----------



## Leslie

Happy Sunday everyone!

53 degrees and a few clouds but it is supposed to clear up and be beautiful. Enjoy the day!

L


----------



## Jeff

It's 64 in the heart of Texas where I'm impatiently waiting for the birds and the sun to wake up. Have a great day wherever you are.


----------



## ferretluver

Good Morning, 

It's 60 in Central Jersey and very cloudy. Rain is on the way.

Enjoy the day!!!


----------



## Ann in Arlington

Good Morning from Indiana PA.  I have no idea about the weather except that out my window it seems to be overcast and the local-ish TV station says there's rain in the area.  The widget on my computer has the temp and forcast for back home!


----------



## geoffthomas

Good Sunday Morning from MD suburbs of WashDC.
70 now supposed to go up 10 degrees and 30 percent chance of interspersed thunderstorms.
So back to the gardening for me.
If I am lucky I will get around to the second low stone wall to be built.
Yea.


----------



## jpmorgan49

It's a beautiful morning here outside of Chicago. It's a sunny 64 with a predicted high of 80 today.  It's a wonderful day for the pre-holiday picnic I'm attending this afternoon.  Everyone have a Wonderful Holiday Weekend..
jp


----------



## Gertie Kindle

I haven't even poked my nose outside.  I think I've fooled around long enough this morning.  Time to get some work done.


----------



## intinst

66 and sunshiny here in Wichita, Looks like a good day for a picnic!


----------



## Kathy

Good morning. It is a gloomy day again here in Florida. We need the rain, but ruining the long weekend. I am getting more done around the house, but would rather be sitting in the sunshine and reading.


----------



## NogDog

Kathy said:


> Good morning. It is a gloomy day again here in Florida. We need the rain, but ruining the long weekend. I am getting more done around the house, but would rather be sitting in the sunshine and reading.


NASA has just given up on your Florida weather after waiting for it to clear for 2 days, and will now be landing the Shuttle at Edwards AFB in California in the next hour or two.


----------



## Mom of 4

65 right now but heading up to 80.  Have a beautiful day everyone!


----------



## Ann in Arlington

Just got home. . . .gee, it's warm here.  

But I bet the spattering of rain I drove through on the way has followed me. . . .


----------



## Anju 

I couldn't good morning as I was kicked off KB this am, so I'll sorta do a sailor    It was nice the am, walked to church, getting warmish in the sun so will stay in and read while DH watches the race, baseball and golf.


----------



## Leslie

Happy Memorial Day, everyone!

56 degrees here, a beautiful sunny day. Mom and Dad are coming over for lunch. Pulled pork sandwiches and coleslaw. Now I need to go find a good coleslaw recipe.

Have a great day...

L


----------



## Jeff

Good morning everyone.










I'm waiting for the sun so that I can raise Old Glory.

It's 63 in McGregor, Texas and I'm hoping it doesn't rain on the backyard barbecue I'm planning with my children, grandchildren , and great-grandchildren.

Have a safe and happy Memorial Day.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Good morning. I've been holed up in my house for two days, and I think it's time I shoved myself out the door.

It's Memorial Day and the movie channels are showing all these wonderful WW II movies. I had a hard time choosing, but _Sink the Bismark_ won. I missed the beginning when The Hood was sunk . Revisionist historians (what an oxymoron that is) are now trying to say that the British didn't sink the Bismark and that the Germans scuttled her. Either way, the British caused the sinking or the scuttling.


----------



## geoffthomas

Have a wonderful Memorial Day.

I have a few bags of mulch left to spread around - but I got my flowers in the ground yesterday.

Now I have to rototill the veg garden and transplant my seedlings.

Be Safe.


----------



## Bren S.

Good Morning  55 here now,headed for another perfect day in the 70's.
Have a good day all


----------



## Gertie Kindle

geoffthomas said:


> Have a wonderful Memorial Day.
> 
> I have a few bags of mulch left to spread around - but I got my flowers in the ground yesterday.
> 
> Now I have to rototill the veg garden and transplant my seedlings.
> 
> Be Safe.


Busy, busy. I'm a terrible gardener. When I walk into the plant department at Home Depot, the poor little things run away screaming. "No, no, it's _her _again. Quick hide before she buys us."

Hope your garden comes out well.


----------



## drenee

Good morning.  Currently 63, with a high of 78 expected.  It's sunny now.  They're calling for a 30% chance of rain this afternoon.  
Happy Memorial Day.
deb


----------



## Anju 

Happy Memorial Day

Take a moment at 3 pm, where ever you are to remember our protectors.


----------



## intinst

Good morning everyone. A little overcast but looks like a good day. We are going to try to picnic this afternoon if the rain holds off here in Wichita.


----------



## Mom of 4

Good morning everyone!
Looks like it will be another beautiful day here in Southern California.
Enjoy your day off, and remember our wonderful men and women in uniform, past and present.
"Thank you" to all!


----------



## Leslie

Morning all,

36 degrees this morning. Looks like another lovely day is in store for us...too bad I have to go back to work.

L


----------



## ferretluver

Morning all!!

59 degrees right now with a high of 62 with rain later.

Have a good day all!!!


----------



## mlewis78

Good morning!  58 here in NYC.  I can hear garbage truck coming around.


----------



## Jeff

Good morning from McGregor, Texas where it's 75 and humid.


----------



## Ann in Arlington

Good Morning from Arlington, VA.  It's 62, not expected to get much higher than 70, and likely to be rainy all day.

Good day to run errands since it's NOT a good day to sit outside and read.


----------



## geoffthomas

Good morning from Derwood, MD.

Going to go and slog to work through the rain that is predicted to last all day.

Have a beautiful day.


----------



## Susan in VA

Good morning from soggy suburban Virginia!

Enjoy the start of the summer season, everyone.


----------



## luvmy4brats

Good morning everybody!

It's icky and rainy outside..A good day to sit inside and get some schoolwork done. I got my mom off to the airport yesterday. That was a long 2 weeks. Next up, my dad will be here in 10 days for 13 days..<sigh>

Sorry I haven't been around much.


----------



## intinst

66 and clear here in KS, will be heading back to AR in a little while.


----------



## Mom of 4

Cool and misty this morning in Laguna Hills, CA, but will warm up this afternoon.
4 more weeks of school until SUMMER VACATION!!!


----------



## Anju 

A little late today, pulling a sailor, but mine is because DH was on the 'puter.  It was 65 earlier and gonna be another beautiful day!

Sailor - how is the boot camp going?  Surviving ?  Been thinking of you, don't know if I could do it now or even back in the dark ages when I was your age


----------



## Cowgirl

Am I the only one who woke up this morning thinking today is Monday instead of Tuesday.  The Monday holidays always seem like Sunday to me and then my whole week gets confused.


----------



## Susan in VA

Cowgirl said:


> Am I the only one who woke up this morning thinking today is Monday instead of Tuesday. The Monday holidays always seem like Sunday to me and then my whole week gets confused.


Even the radio announcers on the traffic-and-weather station here did that today. Twice that I heard....


----------



## Leslie

Cowgirl said:


> Am I the only one who woke up this morning thinking today is Monday instead of Tuesday. The Monday holidays always seem like Sunday to me and then my whole week gets confused.


I knew yesterday was Tuesday, but I can't believe today is Wednesday, if that makes sense.

48 degrees and rain in store for us today. The DC Kindlers are meeting up today! Can't wait to hear a report.

L


----------



## kevin63

68 here now and heading up to 79.  Expecting a lot of rain (again).  The ground is so saturated, it's just running off.


----------



## Jeff

Good morning all you nice people. It's 65 and raining in the heart of Texas.


----------



## Ann in Arlington

So, yesterday, we had record rain all over the area. . . .some roads flooded, some trees fell (some power lost).  Today it is misty this morning is is supposed to be rainy and drizzly all day with a high around 75.  Perfect day to meet Kindling friends at the mall!

Good Morning all. . . . .


----------



## Leslie

kevin63 said:


> 68 here now and heading up to 79. Expecting a lot of rain (again). The ground is so saturated, it's just running off.


Welcome back, Kevin! I hope you had a nice trip.

L


----------



## kevin63

Leslie said:


> Welcome back, Kevin! I hope you had a nice trip.
> 
> L


Rained most of the time (like it seems to be doing everywhere). Was nice to visit with my friends. Have 3 weeks till my next trip. Going to Key West again for 2 weeks. Have some friends from North Carolina staying with us. Hope it's not still raining all across the country then, hope to get some fishing in.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Good Morning!

It's not raining for the moment--everything is sooo green here in No Virginia, but the heat is supposed to come back today, so it will be muggy!!!

The oldest grandchild is graduating from high school today!  Yay for Rebecca!

Everyone have a great day!

Betsy


----------



## Susan in VA

Good morning everyone!

My K2's charging up as I type, getting herself ready to go out to meet other Kindles!

Foggy and drizzly here, but the birds are singing.  Have a great day, all!


----------



## geoffthomas

Good DC Kindle Gathering Day Morning.......or something like that.

Have a great day.


----------



## Anju 

Mornin' y'all!  Hope you have a terrific day!  Send pictures!


----------



## Mom of 4

Good Morning!  65 now, but hopefully will get close to 80 as we are going to a 4yo pool birthday party at 12:00.

Have a nice day, and try to stay dry! (Stay inside and read!  )


----------



## Susan in VA

Good morning!

66 here in VA, foggy and drizzly, going up to the 70's, maybe storms this afternoon.  Another day to get things done indoors.  

Have a great day, Kindleboarders!


----------



## Leslie

Good morning,

50 something and rainy here this morning...

L


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Gooooood morning!!!!!!!!

Survived graduation day, it was a nice day!  Today, a little deck work and catch up on stuff I should have been doing but haven't.    Overcast here in northern VA and in the mid sixties on the way to a warm muggy day.

Betsy


----------



## kevin63

63 and raining (again and again!!!)  only getting up to 75 today.


----------



## Anju 

68 this am, up to the mid-80s

another beautiful day


----------



## Mom of 4

Anju No. 469 said:


> 68 this am, up to the mid-80s
> 
> another beautiful day


ditto


----------



## Angela

Good morning! Got to sleep in this morning (until 8am)!! Niece is finished with school. Just have graduation practice later today and graduation on Saturday! Woo Hoo!!    It is 72 now and climbing. Beautiful day out there today; clear blue skies and cool breeze! Have a great day everyone!


----------



## geoffthomas

Good Morning all.
It is where I am just as Susan already reported.
Weather.com says thunderstorms this pm.

But I am basking in the afterglow of the wonderful DC KindleBoard fest.
Yeah a good time was had by all - slip over to the thread and read all about it.

Have a glorious day.


----------



## Jeff

Good morning from deep in the heart of Texas where the temperature is 66 on the way to 90.


----------



## Leslie

Good morning everyone,

48 degrees and rainy. It's been raining for three days now. We've been having problems with the Internet, too, so between the rain and being offline, I'm annoyed. The good news is, I've been using the time for reading and have read 3 books in 3 days!

L


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Good morning, enjoying the sun on my deck and the flowers.  It's going to be humid, but at least it's not raining.  I'm going out with my sister-in-law to see if our visas for Russia got approved and to pick them up if they are approved.  Keep your fingers crossed!

Betsy


----------



## Anju 

Wellll I'm not Deep in the Heart of Texas - but our forecast/temperature is gonna be the same.

Have a terrific Friday y'all


----------



## drenee

Good morning.  65 and dreary looking.  I'm at my mom's.  Stayed an extra day so I could look for a place to live.  This commuting every week is becoming tedious.  
Hope everyone has a great Friday. 
deb


----------



## Susan in VA

More rain later today, supposedly, but for now it's nice!  

Lots of errands today, on insufficient sleep  --  stayed up until 4 a.m. reading.

Have a great day, all!


----------



## jpmorgan49

It's Sunny and Dry today, YEAAA!   It's 62 with a high of 74..  What, they just said a possible shower this afternoon! 
jp


----------



## Mom of 4

Very misty here this morning, should clear up and be nice this afternoon.
Enjoy your Friday everyone!


----------



## geoffthomas

Well WashDC area has 76 now - actually Weather.com tells me that is the expected high.
80% humidity with 50% probability of precipitation this pm. Possible Thunderstorms again.
But it is bright right now.


----------



## Susan in VA

Those thunderstorms turned out to be not just "possible", they knocked out power in my area for about four hours.


----------



## Ann in Arlington

Well it's nearly 7:30 and 60° here in Arlington, due to go to mid-80's.  Sky is blue.  Grass is green.  Sun is shining.  Expecting a loverly day.  (I may go invade our friends' pool -- they're not home and it ought not go to waste.  )

Good Morning, KindleBoards. . . . .


----------



## Jeff

It's only 55 here in McGregor, Texas but it promises to reach 90+ later today. Have a good morning, everyone.


----------



## Leslie

Good morning all,

58 degrees and kind of cloudy...but at least it's not raining!

L


----------



## drenee

Good morning.  59 and very sunny this morning.  No rain anticipated today.
Happy Saturday everyone.  
deb


----------



## kevin63

63 and raining  here.   It was supposed to be a sunny weekend.  Guess the weather people were wrong (again). 


Saw the new Night at the Museum last night and going to see Angels and Demons today.


----------



## Susan in VA

A gorgeous day here in suburban Virginia!  Spending the morning in the kitchen cooking and baking to help out for a friend's big open-house party this afternoon.  Then off to go party!  

Ann, you're brave to want to swim today...  my mom said yesterday that pool temps are still WAY too cold...  and she's pretty tough, having grown up swimming in the Baltic.


----------



## Anju 

almost 70 now, gonna be upper 80s, blue sky, brown grass (need rain   ) , no pool, have fun Ann!

Have a terrific day and weekend !


----------



## Ann in Arlington

Susan in VA said:


> Ann, you're brave to want to swim today... my mom said yesterday that pool temps are still WAY too cold... and she's pretty tough, having grown up swimming in the Baltic.


Our friends have a solar heater so with a few hours of sunshine it won't be too bad. Certainly warm enough to jump in and then get out and sit in the sun to dry. . . .and then jump in again when it gets too hot. . .and then get out. . .etc.


----------



## drenee

oh my, Ann, that sounds like an awesome way to spend the day.  I'm feeling refreshed just thinking about it.  Have fun.
deb


----------



## Mom of 4

June Gloom has settled in to Southern California 
The sun never peeped out at all yesterday.

eta:  Good morning all!  Have a Great weekend!


----------



## geoffthomas

Good Lord - June Gloom.
Do you live in San Diego?
I recall that about the only not nice time in San Diego was June Gloom.

But at other times it was soooo pleasant.

Just sayin....


----------



## Sailor

Good Morning ok...Afternoon,

It is going to be 85 and humid today in beautiful and sunny California. Thunderstorms in the Sierras are kicking up the muggies!

Sorry to not have posted sooner, life has been hectic! I haven't even been on here to check posts in ages, sorry if I haven't replied to anyone.

I hope you all have a wonderful day,

Sailor


----------



## geoffthomas

Sailor,
So good to see you post.

Just sayin.......


----------



## Jeff

Good morning, everyone. It's 65, deep in the heart of Texas.


----------



## drenee

Good morning, Kindle friends.  It's 58 in the northern panhandle of WV.  It must have rained through the night.  My driveway is wet.  But the sun is shining now.  
Have a great Sunday everyone.
deb


----------



## Leslie

Good morning everyone,

64 degrees and a beautiful sunny morning. I woke up today absolutely convinced that it was Monday. I was so sure...and my husband finally persuaded me that it was Sunday and I was so happy to have an extra weekend day. LOL. So happy, in fact, I baked a batch of scones using my KitchenAid mixer. Yum!

L


----------



## Susan in VA

Rained overnight here too, but now it's turning into another beautiful day, just like yesterday.

Perfect gardening weather!


----------



## Meredith Sinclair

Looks good here too. I am in Houston... sure it won't feel like this for long... it was 97 yesterday, although it was good weather to go out on the lake!  I woke up thinking it was Monday too, only 2 1/2 days of school left... yay!


----------



## drenee

I read a newspaper article somewhere a couple days ago where California still has four weeks of school left.  Wow.  Anyone know why they go so much longer than other states?  Just curious.
deb


----------



## geoffthomas

61 degrees on my porch this morning.  Rained recently. Supposed to go up to high 70s again.
As Susan said another nice day like yesterday predicted here in the WashDC suburbs.
Have a fabulous day.


----------



## Susan in VA

Deb, I think they go through June 19th, as do we here in Virginia (at least in Fairfax County  --  the counties here sometimes differ in school calendars).

And their Christmas break was a week longer than ours!


----------



## drenee

Thanks, Susan.  Since my kids are no longer in school I don't really keep up.  
deb


----------



## Leslie

drenee said:


> I read a newspaper article somewhere a couple days ago where California still has four weeks of school left. Wow. Anyone know why they go so much longer than other states? Just curious.
> deb


Growing up in New York, I always went to school until the last week of June. I remember one year, the last day was June 26th. The schedule was determined by the Regents Exams we all had to take. But we didn't start school until after Labor Day.

Here in Maine it's similar but they don't go quite as late, although an extra week is usually tacked on because of snow days. School starts after Labor Day and will wrap up around June 20th this year.

Up in Aroostook County, they start school in August but have 3 weeks off in September for the potato harvest.

L


----------



## Meredith Sinclair

Leslie said:


> Growing up in New York, I always went to school until the last week of June. I remember one year, the last day was June 26th. The schedule was determined by the Regents Exams we all had to take. But we didn't start school until after Labor Day.
> 
> Here in Maine it's similar but they don't go quite as late, although an extra week is usually tacked on because of snow days. School starts after Labor Day and will wrap up around June 20th this year.
> 
> Up in Aroostook County, they start school in August but have 3 weeks off in September for the potato harvest.
> 
> L


Seriously, wow, I feel like I live in my "own little world" in this big ol' STATE! I had no idea kids actually got out for potato harvesting...  Hmmmm..... our school starts last week of August and we have three days for Thanksgiving, two weeks for Christmas, one for Spring break, no SNOW days of course... We go like 187 days a year. I had no clue that different states were that far off on getting out for summer.


----------



## drenee

Meredith, I didn't realize that either.  In my state even the counties are on different schedules, but they're relatively close. 
deb


----------



## Meredith Sinclair

drenee said:


> Meredith, I didn't realize that either. In my state even the counties are on different schedules, but they're relatively close.
> deb


Us too, most of my family's children are out of school already, yet we still have to go thru June 3rd. Of course my nine-year-old brought everything home with her on Friday and they had a "read in". (all of them got to bring pillows and books and wear comfy clothes and they got to take their shoes off and curl up in the corner with a good book. This week with probably be games and lots of recess!  She will miss school though.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Good morning! The birds are singing loudly outside my window. My husband has gone out to run and I'm enjoying continuing my birthday with you KindleBoarders!

I find the school year length discussion timely as we've gone to two graduation events this week, the eldest grandgirl graduated from high school and her cousin the eldest grandboy is graduating Wednesday from middle school but the awards supper was last night last night. It was longer than Rebecca's graduation! But we did get fed, and the food was pretty good! Aaron goes through Wednesday for school. I guess Rebecca is done already . Her sisters are still going however, and I want to say through the 19th.

States across the country have school year lengths that range from 173 to 186 days, according to the most recent data (2003) I could find with a quick search. California is 180 days, which seems to be the most common number ( the mode). I can only guess they either start later or have more in year holidays. I don't think they have time off for the potato harvest. 
http://nces.ed.gov/programs/digest/d03/tables/dt126.asp

Betsy


----------



## Meredith Sinclair

Betsy the Quilter said:


> Good morning! The birds are singing loudly outside my window. My husband has gone out to run and I'm enjoying continuing my birthday with you KindleBoarders!
> 
> I find the school year length discussion timely as we've gone to two graduation events this week, the eldest grandgirl graduated from high school and her cousin the eldest grandboy is graduating Wednesday from middle school but the awards supper was last night last night. It was longer than Rebecca's graduation! But we did get fed, and the food was pretty good! Aaron goes through Wednesday for school. I guess Rebecca is done already . Her sisters are still going however, and I want to say through the 19th.
> 
> States across the country have school year lengths that range from 173 to 186 days, according to the most recent data (2003) I could find with a quick search. California is 180 days, which seems to be the most common number ( the mode). I can only guess they either start later or have more in year holidays. I don't think they have time off for the potato harvest.
> http://nces.ed.gov/programs/digest/d03/tables/dt126.asp
> 
> Betsy


I just sent you a "Happy Birthday Betsy"! via PM... BUT "Happy Birthday" in Public NOW! 

Sorry, Betsy, spelled Birthday wrong at first... HOw do you keep this thing from jumping, I can never read what I am typing if I "quote" someone with a longer post.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Thanks, Meredith!

Wow, this is great--PMs, Birthday Greetings in the Happy Birthday thread, and here in Good Morning thread after my blatant public appeal for wishes   (I've already read the PM, Meredith!!!)

(The only tip I can give you is that you can scroll inside the reply box by clicking inside it and using your mouse's scroll wheel if you have one, or the cursor keys or outside by using the scroll bar on the side of the window.)

Betsy


----------



## Leslie

I just looked up the Regents Exam schedule. The last test to be offered will be the Physics exam at 9:15 am on Wednesday, June 24th, so kids in NY will be in school until the 24th this year.

L


----------



## Meredith Sinclair

Betsy the Quilter said:


> Thanks, Meredith!
> 
> Wow, this is great--PMs, Birthday Greetings in the Happy Birthday thread, and here in Good Morning thread after my blatant public appeal for wishes  (I've already read the PM, Meredith!!!)
> 
> (The only tip I can give you is that you can scroll inside the reply box by clicking inside it and using your mouse's scroll wheel if you have one, or the cursor keys or outside by using the scroll bar on the side of the window.)
> 
> Betsy


Thanks Betsy!

I also was just thinkin'......   they should have a birthday thing here somewhere, and you do..... and.... I FOUND it.... there is another one there for you... just posted it a few minutes ago....


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Thank you!!!!  Intinst does a great job of posting fancy birthday wishes there every day!  I'm not as good at routine, LOL, but I stop by most days, sometimes with a song!

Betsy


----------



## Anju 

Morning everyone - starting warm today and gonna get up in the upper 80's

every one have a wonderful day


----------



## Mom of 4

Good morning everyone!
June Gloom again here today, but heading down to Sea World with the kiddies anyway.

As for school, we have 3 weeks left.  We start the Tuesday after Labor day, and seem to get a lot of random Monday holidays throughout the year.


----------



## Sailor

Good Morning,

It is going to be a Sunny and Beautiful day today in California.

Have a good one,

Sailor


----------



## Cowgirl

sailor said:


> Good Morning,
> 
> It is going to be a Sunny and Beautiful day today in California.
> 
> Have a good one,
> 
> Sailor


Ditto for Arizona...going to relax in the pool and enjoy the day!


----------



## mlewis78

drenee said:


> I read a newspaper article somewhere a couple days ago where California still has four weeks of school left. Wow. Anyone know why they go so much longer than other states? Just curious.
> deb


Same in New York and New Jersey. This is how it always used to be everywhere. The south changed it. I really don't know why. They have to start school in August, of all times! It seems that some places are starting earlier and earlier. Here in the northeast, it hasn't changed at all since I was a child of the '50s and '60s.


----------



## Leslie

Morning all,

47 degrees and a beautiful sunny morning. This time it really is Monday....

L


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Good morning!  Bright and cool here this morning, a great morning to work out!  But first I'm enjoying some coffee.

Have a great day, everyone!

Betsy


----------



## Susan in VA

After that gorgeous warm weekend, this morning it's....  49 degrees??  Brrrr.  

Up to 76 later, though, and still sunny.  

Have a good Monday, everyone!


----------



## kevin63

63 and sunny here in Saint Louis this morning.  Heading up to 92 later today.  It's gonna be a hot one.


----------



## geoffthomas

Good Morning all.

Have a safe and sane day.


----------



## Anju 

yuck - gonna be a hot one today, but rainy season is coming!

Have a nice day y'all


----------



## Jeff

Good Monday morning, everyone. It's 67 in the heart of Texas, the sky is clear blue, the birds are singing and all's right with the world.


----------



## Mom of 4

Good Morning all you Kindleboarders!
A cool 63 here in Laguna Hills,
Hope you have a wonderful day!


----------



## kevin63

It's already warmed up 10 degrees in the last couple of hours.  Won't be long till we hit 90.  I think the air conditioner is getting a work-out today.


----------



## kevin63

Good day to hit the pool also.


----------



## KindTrish

Good Morning Kindle Group,

Overcast and a cool  46°F from Northern Wisconsin. A good day for reading, walking and getting work done.  (Well what isn't a good day for reading).  

Have a super day!

(I think I get my first skin today


----------



## intinst

86 and partly cloudy, pretty day though. Four days till Friday, Be safe all.


----------



## Sailor

Nooo, Not time to get up already, is it?

G'Mornin',

It is cloudy, and sunny, if you can imagine that! Will get to 81 here in Beautiful California!

Oh, It's June 1st, I didn't realize it till a while ago...time flies when you're having rum fun.

Sailor


----------



## drenee

KindTrish said:


> (I think I get my first skin today


Which skin are we getting today?
deb


----------



## Vegas_Asian

I think it rained this morning....won't know for sure didn't wake up til noon


----------



## kevin63

Seems like I'm the first one up this morning.  75 degrees here already at 0300 in Saint Louis this morning.  Thanks to my wonderful two Papillions, they decided they wanted to get up so early this morning.  We had a long talk this morning and I made it clear that I did not want to make this a habit every morning.  They ignored me like always.  Heading up to 89 today that should be mostly sunny.  June is started out to be a warm month with the first two days at or over 90 degrees.


----------



## geoffthomas

WashDC is already a little humid.
63 here in the MD suburbs.
Supposed to go to the mid 80s and then chance of thunderstorms this afternoon.

Take the umbrella.  Something else to remember to not leave on the metrorail trains.
Have a fab day all!


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Gooood Morning!

Yesterday was a great day, I was driving around topless with the top down on the Miata. As Geoff said, rain is threatening this afternoon, so I guess I'll have to batten the hatches on the car.

All is good!

Betsy


----------



## Ann in Arlington

geoffthomas said:


> Take the umbrella. Something else to remember to not leave on the metrorail trains.
> Have a fab day all!


Well, Jeff, if you forget your umbrella, just go to the station master and say you lost one, a black one, I'm sure they have plenty. . . .

65 so far in Arlington. . . .I like hot. . .so it's going to be a beautiful day for me!


----------



## Susan in VA

Ann in Arlington said:


> if you forget your umbrella, just go to the station master and say you lost one, a black one, I'm sure they have plenty. . . .


Thanks for starting my morning with a laugh! 

Betsy, there's only a 30% chance of those storms, so no need to batten anything yet... With 94% humidity, the wind through your hair is going to feel sooo nice!

Eight more days of school for DD; I have to make a list of all the things that need to get done beforehand.


----------



## Jeff

It's a pleasant 70 degrees in McGregor, Texas. Have a good morning, everyone.


----------



## Cowgirl

Another beautiful hot sunny day in AZ...we had patio water misters installed last week so now I can sit outside and feel cool all summer.  Different than the dehumidifiers that take the moisture out of the air back East!


----------



## Anju 

Nice and "fresh" this morning!  Had our 30% of rain last night, not much but enough to cool things down, but will probably get in upper 80s and lower 90s later today, in the sun.


----------



## Susan in VA

Cowgirl said:


> we had patio water misters installed last week


Like the ones they have at some amusement parks (and at the DC zoo)? I had no idea they made those for home use.... sounds like a great idea!

(In another year or two, when finances permit, I'll have to get my deck replaced, so I'm already making a mental list of everything that I might want for that.)


----------



## Mom of 4

Cowgirl said:


> we had patio water misters installed last week so now I can sit outside and feel cool all summer.


Aren't those THE BEST!!!! Make it downright comfortable to be outside! 

63 and June Gloom here in Orange County.


----------



## geoffthomas

Susan in VA said:


> Like the ones they have at some amusement parks (and at the DC zoo)? I had no idea they made those for home use.... sounds like a great idea!
> 
> (In another year or two, when finances permit, I'll have to get my deck replaced, so I'm already making a mental list of everything that I might want for that.)


Ooooh, Susan,
When you replace the deck, consider putting a roof on it - making it a porch. Then put up screening - keeps the bugs out. Add a couple of ceiling fans to the roof and you have a built-in breeze. We did that (didn't have the deck to start with though) and we Love, Love, Love it. Spend all the time we can on it.
Just sayin......


----------



## Sailor

Good Morning,

It is dark and dreary, and so is the weather. Slept for 3 hours last night...

Have a good one,

Sailor


----------



## intinst

82 climbing to 90 today, no rain today . We are 5 inches above normal so far this year. Need caffeine.


----------



## Susan in VA

geoffthomas said:


> Ooooh, Susan,
> When you replace the deck, consider putting a roof on it - making it a porch. Then put up screening - keeps the bugs out. Add a couple of ceiling fans to the roof and you have a built-in breeze. We did that (didn't have the deck to start with though) and we Love, Love, Love it. Spend all the time we can on it.
> Just sayin......


You know, it's funny but when I bought this house in 1992, that's exactly what the original owner said I'd want to do eventually, so I could sit outside without the bugs. Thing is, I like the sunshine, and apart from a couple of hours in the morning it's only part-sun anyway since there are some large maples all around. I wish there were a good way to get it screened in without taking away the sunshine, because I'd love to spend more time outdoors, read and have meals outside and all, because right now the bugs drive me indoors too often.


----------



## geoffthomas

Susan in VA said:


> You know, it's funny but when I bought this house in 1992, that's exactly what the original owner said I'd want to do eventually, so I could sit outside without the bugs. Thing is, I like the sunshine, and apart from a couple of hours in the morning it's only part-sun anyway since there are some large maples all around. I wish there were a good way to get it screened in without taking away the sunshine, because I'd love to spend more time outdoors, read and have meals outside and all, because right now the bugs drive me indoors too often.


Well there are ways. First you decide which way to pitch the roof. On my porch, my roof peak has screening also. And then you can take the roof surfaces and put in sky lights. Lots of sunlight.
Just thinkin....


----------



## Susan in VA

Skylights, hmmmm.....  now I'm wondering how much glass a roof can have and still be safe....  ok, when I'm ready for the new deck I'm sure there will be lots of people here willing to help me decide on the options!  For now, unfortunately, I still have to make do with the old deck, and patch it as needed.  A few more pots of flowers will help hide the bad spots  --  the project for next week.


----------



## Sailor

*Land* *of* *the* *Free* *~* *Because* *of* *the* *Brave*​


----------



## kevin63

67 and raining right now.  They say it's only getting up to 66 but it looks like we beat that already at 04:40 this morning.  After having 2 days at or near 90 it's a little shock to drop to 67 this morning.


----------



## drenee

High of 64 and rain expected today. 
deb


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

From yesterday:


Susan in VA said:


> Betsy, there's only a 30% chance of those storms, so no need to batten anything yet...


Well, the Miata has been a swimming pool before, and I don't like racing out once the thunderstorm happens to put the top up, so I put it up in early afternoon. Plus it let my husband wash it when he washed the other car!

It's a great morning, if a litle damp. The birds are singing. I sent my neighbor's tomato, pepper and cucumber plants home after they'd been on my deck for triage and recovery. The neighbors were gone on a trip and we went to borrow something (best time to borrow stuff from the neighbors, LOL!) and found these really pitiful plants that were in a near death condition, still in their little plastic packs from the nursery. The Gerbera daisy could not be saved. 

Betsy


----------



## Jeff

Good morning, all.

Does anyone know if Leslie's okay. I don't recall her ever being absent this long before.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Everyone--

Leslie's OK, she told us late last night that she's got some family stuff going on and would be back soon.

Betsy


----------



## Anju 

Thanks Betsy I was wondering about Leslie as well.  See y'all are missed when you are quiet!

Another beautiful day with blue skies, but no rain.


----------



## Susan in VA

Betsy, I'll send my ailing plants over to you next time.  

Good morning, all!


----------



## Leslie

Jeff said:


> Good morning, all.
> 
> Does anyone know if Leslie's okay. I don't recall her ever being absent this long before.


Hi everyone, thanks for thinking of me! We've been going through some tough family stuff with my father, but he's safe and being cared for at the moment. Three days of crises and spending many hours in the ER have made it clear to me that our healthcare system has some serious deficiencies. Sigh....Anyway, let's hope things are calm for the moment.

66 degrees and a beautiful sunny day today.

My Kindle kept me from going crazy during the many hours of "hurry up and wait." LOL. I started reading *A Terrible Splendor* which will get me in the mood for Wimbledon. I am not much of a tennis fan but I do like to watch Wimbledon, mostly because it usually falls on my birthday and it's fun to watch at 9 am (Breakfast at Wimbledon!).

The Kindle version of the book doesn't have any photos but fortunately, the smart thinking author posted them at his website. I need to write him a thank you note and tell him how much I appreciate having them to look at.

http://marshalljonfisher.wordpress.com/about-the-book/photographs/

Link to the book:


----------



## drenee

Leslie, glad to hear your father is ok.  As I'm sure I've mentioned on the Boards before, one of the biggest reasons I bought my K is for the time spent in hospitals waiting.  I'm very lucky that I haven't had to use it for that purpose yet.  
Hope your father continues to improve.  Have a great Wednesday.
deb


----------



## kevin63

Leslie said:


> Hi everyone, thanks for thinking of me! We've been going through some tough family stuff with my father, but he's safe and being cared for at the moment. Three days of crises and spending many hours in the ER have made it clear to me that our healthcare system has some serious deficiencies. Sigh....Anyway, let's hope things are calm for the moment.
> 
> 66 degrees and a beautiful sunny day today.
> 
> My Kindle kept me from going crazy during the many hours of "hurry up and wait." LOL. I started reading *A Terrible Splendor* which will get me in the mood for Wimbledon. I am not much of a tennis fan but I do like to watch Wimbledon, mostly because it usually falls on my birthday and it's fun to watch at 9 am (Breakfast at Wimbledon!).
> 
> The Kindle version of the book doesn't have any photos but fortunately, the smart thinking author posted them at his website. I need to write him a thank you note and tell him how much I appreciate having them to look at.
> 
> http://marshalljonfisher.wordpress.com/about-the-book/photographs/
> 
> Link to the book:


Hope everything is going well for you. Taking my own Dad to outpatient surgery tomorrow for a TE guided cardioversion for his A-fib. And yes, healthcare does have some serious deficiencies. There has to be a fix for it and since we're nurses, I'd wish they'd let us give it a try. The physicians have been in control of it for too long.


----------



## Leslie

kevin63 said:


> Hope everything is going well for you. Taking my own Dad to outpatient surgery tomorrow for a TE guided cardioversion for his A-fib. And yes, healthcare does have some serious deficiencies. There has to be a fix for it and since we're nurses, I'd wish they'd let us give it a try. The physicians have been in control of it for too long.


You can say that again! Some of the most positive encounters over the past few days have been with nurse practitioners and nurses. I was thinking of you, Kevin, because one of the nurses I met was a nice guy from Arkansas and for some reason, I kept thinking that you were in Arkansas, even though I know you are in St. Louis. That tells you something about the state of my mind....LOL

L


----------



## Mom of 4

Good Morning Everyone!
Leslie, so sorry about your dad, an extra prayer to you and your family.

63 here in Laguna, sun finally came out yesterday afternoon, hope it shows up earlier today!

Theresa


----------



## intinst

73 with a 80% chance of rain today. Sorry to hear about your father. Leslie, hope he continues to improve. be safe, all.


----------



## Tip10

kevin63 said:


> and since we're nurses


Kevin -- You at BJC? No real need to know -- just curious.
One of my best friends runs the computer network for the imaging systems for the Mallinckrodt Institute.


----------



## kevin63

Tip10 said:


> Kevin -- You at BJC? No real need to know -- just curious.
> One of my best friends runs the computer network for the imaging systems for the Mallinckrodt Institute.


I used to be there. Work neuro-surgery there for about 10 yrs and taught at the Barnes-Jewish School of Nursing for about 3-4 yrs


----------



## Sailor

Good Morning,

85 and humid today.

Leslie, I wish all goes well with your father.

Have a beautiful day,

Sailor


----------



## geoffthomas

Here in suburban WashDC:
In beautiful Downtown Derwood, MD it is 77 and not going any higher they say with possible scattered strong storms. And it seems to be about the same in Crystal City, VA.
Have a wonderful day all.
Leslie - hope all gets better.
Sailor - keep smiling.
Just sayin.....


----------



## Bren S.

Good Morning All 
57 degrees and sunny here in the Midwest.Still hoping for rain,as we need it badly.
Hope all is going well with your Dad Leslie.
Have a good day all


----------



## EllenR

Good morning all! It is already over 60 here and well on the way to a probable high of 90!! Highly unusual in early June for Seattle. 

Leslie, I've been away from the boards for a few days. Sorry to hear about your father. 

EllenR


----------



## drenee

Good Thursday morning.  I have been trying to get on the Boards since about 5:30 this morning.  Has anyone else had trouble?  Just wondering if it's me.
Sun is coming out as I type this.  52 currrently.  A high of 68 expected.  
Have a great day Kindle friends.
deb


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Good morning!!!

I had trouble too since about 6:30 am.  Great to be on!

Kevin--hope your dad's procedure goes well.  My husband also has a-fib.

Leslie--hope your dad is doing better.

Quiet day today, we have to get the old Mini out of it's garage/shed and get it ready for a show this weekend.  I'm working a quilt show tomorrow for a friend.

Betsy


----------



## Susan in VA

Good morning all!  Cloudy and rainy day here.  Be safe, and enjoy your day.


----------



## Jeff

Good morning everyone. Yes, Deb, the KB web server was down early this morning; it wasn't your computer.


----------



## drenee

Thanks, Jeff.  I did manage to get a little bit of work done before I finally managed to log on.  Maybe I need to tell myself every morning the Boards are down.  Nah, that's not likely to happen.
deb


----------



## Leslie

Morning everyone,

I'm here, better late than never. Thanks for the kind words about my father -- I appreciate it. My husband and son are driving up to Augusta to see him today and get a progress report.

Meanwhile, 60 degrees here and sunny. Looks like a lovely day!

L


----------



## Mom of 4

Good Morning!
64 here and the sun is peeping through! 
Have a nice day!


----------



## Anju 

Glad to hear tings are going better Leslie, hope the news you get is even better.

Another beautiful day - hope yours is as nice.


----------



## intinst

61 and overcast, might be a little cooler today. Leslie, I am sure your father will appreciate the visit, no time drags like that spent in a hospital bed. Be Safe, All.


----------



## geoffthomas

In WashDC suburbs 59 going up to 65 with periods of rain possible.
After hitting 82 yesterday.


Have a terrific (and warm (somewhere)) day.


----------



## Meredith Sinclair

Houston is cloudy and breezy, about 80.


----------



## Leslie

Good morning all,

49 degrees and the birds are singing in southern Maine this morning. TGIF!

L


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Good morning on a wet and drippy morning in Northern VA!

I'm working today (for free for a friend in her booth).  Yuck!  I hate to commute.  On the other hand, I get to be at a quilt show all day and make lots of connections.

Oh, well, if you're near Chantilly, drop by the Dulles Expo Center in the Chantilly Shopping Center for the Quilter's Unlimited Show and look for the Artful Artifacts booth.  There is a fee to enter the show, but I don't know what it is.

Have a good one!

Betsy


----------



## Susan in VA

Good morning!  Barely sixty degrees here, and not going any higher today.

A happy and sad day today  --  my kiddo is having her end-of-kindergarten celebration, and she's thrilled to be going to a Big Kid School in fall but also sad to leave this school and her really great teachers.

It says something about a pre-school when half the kids there have parents who went there themselves, and remember it fondly enough to want to send their own kids there. (and in this area there are a bazillion choices, so it's not for lack of options)

Betsy, I'd love to see that quilting show, but between this morning's ceremony and the potluck after and the kindergartner's playdate after that, I doubt I'll be doing anything but being mom today.  

Hope everyone has a great day!


----------



## sixnsolid

Good Morning!
A rainy, cool day here on Long Island.
If you have some sun, please send it my way.
Have a great day


----------



## Leslie

sixnsolid said:


> Good Morning!
> A rainy, cool day here on Long Island.
> If you have some sun, please send it my way.
> Have a great day


Hey Six, where on LI are you? I grew up in Bayport.

L


----------



## Anju 

Mornin' all - another warmish day with no rain, but season is coming!

Have a great day -


----------



## Ann in Arlington

Betsy the Quilter said:


> Oh, well, if you're near Chantilly, drop by the Dulles Expo Center in the Chantilly Shopping Center for the Quilter's Unlimited Show and look for the Artful Artifacts booth. There is a fee to enter the show, but I don't know what it is.
> 
> Betsy


Drat! I knew I shouldn't have let DH take my car: his needs work so we took it out to the mechanic last night and he's got mine today. I didn't think I needed it. . . .


----------



## Jeff

Good morning from the heart of Texas. It's a beautiful day.


----------



## Tip10

Good Morning from St Louis -- looks to be a gorgeous day today!


----------



## geoffthomas

Good Morning my friends.

Got a lot to do so I'm gonna get back to it.

Cheers!


----------



## Cowgirl

Tip10 said:


> Good Morning from St Louis -- looks to be a gorgeous day today!


Keep the good weather coming there. I'm headed to St. Louis on Monday for a week.


----------



## kevin63

Cowgirl said:


> Keep the good weather goimg there. I'm headed to St. Louis on Monday for a week.


Very cool. Do you know what part of town your going to be in? I could make some recommendations for a great restaurant if you want them.


----------



## Meredith Sinclair

Good Morning from Houston breezy and cool again. Got up to about 93 yesterday but not unbearable. Very low humidity so that make it very comfortable.  Have a great day, wherever you are.


----------



## Sailor

Good Morning,

It is 57 degrees with a chilly breeze, dark, dreary, supposed to have thunderstorms and it's drizzly. What a lovely day!

I do like this weather better than those 110's so I am not going to complain about rain! California can use any amount we can get.

Have a beautiful day,

Sailor


----------



## Stephanie924

Warm and sunny in Dallas.  Have a great day everyone.


----------



## Meredith Sinclair

sailor said:


> Good Morning,
> 
> It is 57 degrees with a chilly breeze, dark, dreary, supposed to have thunderstorms and it's drizzly. What a lovely day!
> 
> I do like this weather better than those 110's so I am not going to complain about rain! California can use any amount we can get.
> 
> Have a beautiful day,
> 
> Sailor
> I love this Friday thing!


----------



## intinst

71 and clear, pretty day. I decided that the only way I woud get time off and much needed rest was to take a vacation day. So, I am off till Monday. Hope to do a little fishing and maybe some yardwork, but not much else till then.


----------



## EllenR

Good morning from the great Pacific Northwest! It's a beautiful partly-sunny 70 degrees here in the Seattle area. A marine layer moved in this morning to keep us from hitting another record high today. Thank goodness. We don't have A/C and those 90-degree days are killer!

Happy Friday all!

EllenR


----------



## Mom of 4

Good Morning all!
Late to the computer this am.  Had to drive morning carpool so out of the house at 7:15.  It was so nice (68 degrees) that the dog, two little kiddos and I decided to walk along the beach before son #3 had to go to preschool.  What a lovely morning we had all before 9:00am! 

Enjoy your Friday,
Theresa


----------



## Susan in VA

intinst said:


> Hope to do a little fishing and maybe some yardwork, but not much else till then.


Not even Kindleboarding??


----------



## intinst

Well of course, that! I'm still conscious!


----------



## jpmorgan49

OK, so mine is a Good Evening Thread.  It was a beautiful sunny day today in Chicago, hi of 78.  It was supposed to rain all Sat & Sun but now the percentages are at 20% and 30%.  YEH!!!! It might be a nice weekend afterall. 
jp


----------



## drenee

^^ better late than never.  LOL.  Yeh for a nice weekend.
deb


----------



## Sailor

Good Morning,

Rise and Shine. Sailor is up and beat all of you to the punch! Actually I didn't go to bed yet but wanted to be the first to post here today.

Have a wonderful day,

Sailor


----------



## Leslie

Good morning all,

56 degrees and a nice day in store. National Kindle and Koffee Day! It is also the 65th anniversary of D-Day. If you have never seen The Longest Day, today is a good day to watch it.

L


----------



## Jeff

Good morning everyone. On June 6, 1944 (D-Day), Allied troops under the command of General Dwight David Eisenhower landed on the beaches of Normandy. Killed, captured or wounded from the United States totaled 6,603, from the United Kingdom, 2,700 and from Canada, 1,074. We owe them a debt.


----------



## drenee

Good morning Kindle friends.
52 and foggy.  High of 78 expected.  

Jeff, thank you for the numbers.  I was not aware of the UK or Canadian numbers.  
deb


----------



## Ann in Arlington

Leslie said:


> If you have never seen The Longest Day, today is a good day to watch it.
> 
> L


I just checked the listings, and I can NOT believe it isn't airing today. . . at least, not around here.

Oh, and Good Morning. . . .it's not raining! Actually supposed to be up around 80 today and warmer, even, tomorrow. Most importantly, it's not supposed to rain again until maybe Tuesday.


----------



## Aravis60

Good morning! It's 49 and foggy currently, but the forecast is 79 and sunny. It's going to be a great day for a baseball game, which is what is on my agenda for today.


----------



## intinst

Good Morning everyone. A very pretty day appears to be on tap. Be safe all.


----------



## Anju 

Good Morning - did my walk with my DH today and waiting for the Kindle and Koffee time.  I know of one who will be there with me (the one here I enabled!)

Special thanks and hugs to all our protectors, all over the world.


----------



## geoffthomas

Good Morning.
63 and humid. No more rain expected today. perhaps a high of 77 or so.
Ground too wet to garden much.
Had to bring in one of my fragrant roses because the blossom was so heavy that it bent the stem.
So instead of the front garden being aromatic, my kitchen is.
Have a wonderful day.


----------



## Mom of 4

Good Morning!
A beautiful day here too.
Off to sign son #3 up for his first soccer team, then to Starbucks to meet at least 2 other KBers!
Have a great weekend!


----------



## kevin63

64 and partly sunny here in Saint Louis, MO this morning.  Heading up to the 80's today.  Putting new tile down at my Sister's house today.


----------



## Susan in VA

Good morning, everyone!

I had plans to run a couple of quick errands this morning and then meet a friend (a non-Kindling one) at SBX...  then we were going to go to a crafts show and have lunch...  BUT...

... she cancelled early this morning because her daughter's sick, and then DD unexpectedly came home early from her sleepover, so I haven't been out at all!  No Starbucks for me today, probably no craft show either, unless I can talk DD into wanting to go, which is doubtful.  No point in dragging her along if she's bored; it would just make it a miserable experience for both of us.

So instead...  dunno...  catch up on housework and paperwork, I guess, and pull some weeds, and maybe bake cookies later.  I don't like having plans turned upside down.  

Hope everyone has a great Saturday!


----------



## Tip10

kevin63 said:


> 64 and partly sunny here in Saint Louis, MO this morning. Heading up to the 80's today. Putting new tile down at my Sister's house today.


DITTO !!

Well all except the tile part that is!!

My day will include lunch and a matinee of *Blues in the Night 'The Broadway Blues Musical'* with my beloved wife and a couple of good friends, followed probably by a wander through Belleville's Wine, Dine and Jazz festival this evening.

Looks to be a good day for it all.


----------



## drenee

First one to go to bed last night, first one up this morning.  
56 this morning, with a high of 84 expected.  I believe they're calling for rain storms this evening.  
Have a great day everyone.
deb


----------



## Jeff

Good Sunday morning from deep in the heart of Texas where the temperature is 74 on the way to 94.


----------



## geoffthomas

drenee said:


> First one to go to bed last night, first one up this morning.
> 56 this morning, with a high of 84 expected. I believe they're calling for rain storms this evening.
> Have a great day everyone.
> deb


Wow Deb,
You aren't foolin'. You are up early.
Good morning and have a blessed day.
Just sayin.....


----------



## Leslie

Good morning all,

56 degrees and a little cloudy this morning. I need a good pot roast recipe. Mom is coming over for dinner after visiting dad in the hospital (with my husband). Any suggestions?

L


----------



## Anju 

Wish I could help you Leslie - my Mother made the best pot roast, but I never have been able to duplicate it.

Same weather here today as Jeff's (I know kopy kat)

Have a good day everyone.


----------



## Ann in Arlington

Two words:  Crock Pot:. . . . put it in with a little water, maybe dry onion soup mix and cook it all day. . .Oh, and mushrooms.  And fresh onions too if you like.  If you want a 'true' pot roast, you could use potatoes and carrots too, and/or celery and turnip for flavor -- if you like that sort of thing.    Bottom line, can't much go wrong in the crock pot.

And Good Morning all. . .just after 8 a.m. and it's 61° F.  Expecting to get up to low to mid-80's depending on who you listen to.  There's definitely sunshine and now clouds out there now so I'm thinking mid- to upper-.  We're heading about an hour west for a day with some friends who have a house out on one of the rivers near Strasburg, VA.  Hope it's as nice there as it's expected to be here!


----------



## Dori

Good Morning All:  it is 63 on the way to a balmy 89 and sunny.  Sunday is off to a great start with a cup of Perfect Peach Coffee.  Make it a great day!

Dori


----------



## Sailor

It will be 81 sunny degrees today.

Stay safe,

sailor


----------



## kevin63

69 degrees in St. Louis, MO right now.  Heading up to 85.  Partly sunny.  Supposed to get a big storm later tonight or tomorrow.


----------



## Susan in VA

Good morning!

Bright and sunny at almost ten a.m., not a cloud to be seen  --  still just 67 but it will be in the 80s later.

To Ann's pot roast suggestion I'd add that you could brown it first (not in a crockpot), along with the onions, and THEN let it cook in liquid.  (I just pour liquid into the same pot and let it simmer a couple of hours, but at that point you can transfer it to the crockpot.)

Heading out with DD this afternoon to a Children's Arts Festival (concert, instrument petting zoo, etc.) up in Alexandria. 

Have a great day, everyone!


----------



## MichaelS

Good 
morning!  It is rather sunny today and warm. My wife says it's going to rain. But she also predicts other things that never happened, so I won't go out and play golf.


----------



## drenee

^^how funny.  
deb


----------



## MichaelS

drenee said:


> ^^how funny.
> deb


  yes, well, not so much Deb, I LIVE with four females... I never have time to talk anyway. You know that old thing "Can't get a word in edgewise" Well seems that guy, yeah, he had to have had three daughters!


----------



## drenee

I had some friends years ago that when his wife got pregnant with their third child and they discovered it was a girl he was heard to comment that he was now searching for a 3 bedroom 4 bath home instead of a 3 bedroom 2 bath home.  
I don't envy you at all.  
deb


----------



## MichaelS

drenee said:


> I had some friends years ago that when his wife got pregnant with their third child and they discovered it was a girl he was heard to comment that he was now searching for a 3 bedroom 4 bath home instead of a 3 bedroom 2 bath home.
> I don't envy you at all.
> deb


Well, i am very proud of my family, I love my girls, but a guy has to have a place to go, now my wife wants to read my stuff on here, so I gotta be careful. My girls are 13, 11, 9 & 43! Yes, as you guessed the last one is the wife, I do think I should go play _golf_ today even if it does look like rain to her.


----------



## drenee

I'm smart enough not to take sides in that situation.  
My sister lives with my dad and loves it when he goes to play golf.  He's retired and that gets him out of the house.  On the other hand, his wife is not that crazy that he goes so frequently.  My sister and I do not help the situation by always giving him gift certificates for golfing outings, gift cards for golfing items, etc.  
deb


----------



## Leslie

Morning all, 

63 degrees and another lovely early summer day here in Maine. Enjoy the week!

L


----------



## kevin63

68 degrees in St. Louis, MO this morning.  Supposed to storm today.  Have a safe Monday!


----------



## Ann in Arlington

Good Morning!

It's 66° F, just after 7:30 a.m.  Expected to get up to mid/upper 80's with a chance of thunderstorms in the late afternoon. . . .pretty typical 'summertime' pattern.  Only downside is that if it stays this way for more than a few days I may have to break down and turn on the A/C -- especially if the humidity builds as they expect.  We haven't felt the need for it yet this season and haven't had the heat on either since late March.  It's actually been a pleasure to look at our utility bills for the past couple of months!


----------



## Jeff

73 and too windy to sit outside on the deck. Have a good morning, everyone.


----------



## geoffthomas

67 degrees in beautiful MD suburbs of WashDC.
I have to wait at home this am for the GE guy to come and replace the recalled wiring in the back of my dual-fuel stove.
(Love gas cooking combined with the electric convection oven).
But you know the drill.  Will only give a 4-hour window of when they will arrive. So you can make no other plans.
Oh, well it is better than being one of the 40+ people who have had a house fire because of the wiring.
Have a wonderful day, my friends.


----------



## Anju 

75 and headed to the upper 90's YUCK!  It was not supposed to be that hot here!  YUCK!!  No A/C, no wind, stay in the house where it is cool  

Rainy season where are you ??


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Ahhh, today...we have NOTHING planned.  I get to quilt!  I'm going to work out and tidy the house, etc, after being gone all day for the last three days.  And spend some time on KB!  Geoff, I hate that waiting for service!

Betsy


----------



## Mom of 4

67 degrees now in Laguna Hills, CA this AM.
Have a great week everyone!


----------



## Sailor

Good Morning,

It will be another beautiful, sunny and too warm a day here in California.

Have a safe and sane day everyone,

Sailor


----------



## intinst

76 going up to 90 this afternoon. Will drink more coffe before trying to post again. Be safe all.


----------



## EllenR

Good morning from a sunny Seattle! It's is on its way up to the low 70s day. A perfect Seattle day!

Have a safe and happy Monday all.

EllenR


----------



## ladyknight33

Good morning (ok its 12 noon)

It is a balmy 81 degrees here in cental Florida. As is the norm for this time of year, afternoon thunderstorms are expected. 
Since I spent all weekend in bed with a cold, I slept the first day and read five books the second day, YAY, I am happy to be at work today.

Everyone have a good Monday.


----------



## Leslie

Morning all,

53 degrees and sort of grey and cloudy today. I think rain is in store for us today.

L


----------



## drenee

Good morning, Kindle friends.
Currently 66.  Today is supposed to be a repeat of yesterday.  Sunny/cloudy mix and rain this evening.  
Have a great Tuesday.
deb


----------



## Ann in Arlington

Good Morning!

I did NOT expect to be up this early today but was rudely awakened by a Thunderstorm at 6 a.m.  I guess it's the one we didn't have yesterday afternoon that they kinda sorta expected.  Did cool things off pretty well, but it was too loud to stay asleep!

Virginians. . . .be sure to vote in the primary today!


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Good Morning!  

Like Ann, I was awakened by loud thunder this morning in northern VA, and it was a good thing, as I had left the top of the Miata propped up.  I was able to get out and secure it properly before the rain started in earnest.  We got the paper inside too!  Now we can stay in.

Quilting today!

Betsy


----------



## kevin63

64 and cloudy in Saint Louis, MO this morning.  Had some bad storms around here yesterday (high winds and hail).  A tornado touched down in O'fallon, IL last night which is only about 15 miles from Saint Louis.  Happened only a mile from the big Air Force base they have there.  Fortunately, not one person was injured.  An 80 y/o couple had their house completely blown (torn) down.  They were in the closet and she was completely injured free and he only has a small scratch on his hand.  How amazing is that?


----------



## ladyknight33

Good moring form Central Florida where its already 80 degrees. The high is expected to be 90 with a 20% chance of rain. Thank goodness I work inside a nice air conditioned building. 

GO Magic......


----------



## Meredith Sinclair

Morning!  I am beat! I drove forever on Sunday, and again yesterday (six more hours) so I am up... but do not have my "bells on" yet.


----------



## geoffthomas

Yeah, Ann and Betsy, me too.
70 degrees now and raining....forecast to rain almost all day and maybe go to mid 80s.
Warm and definitely humid. I could swim to work. But I will let metrorail take me there.
Come to think of it. Riding in the metro cars on a humid day is almost as bad as trying to swim.

Oh yeah --- the repair guy came around 10:45 and replace a plastic connector with 4 wires.
Hmmm.

Oh well......Hi ho, Hi ho.... and all that jazz.


----------



## Jeff

Good morning, all. The weather Vista widget on my computer says it's 72 in Central Texas with a high today of 94.


----------



## Sailor

Good Morning,

Sailor, reporting in for duty. It's 55 headed to, 80 partly clouded degrees.

Have a good one,

Sailor


----------



## jpmorgan49

Chicago is cloudy and cool today, it's 66 with a high of 73!
jp


----------



## Sailor

jpmorgan49 said:


> Chicago is cloudy and cool today, it's 66 with a high of 73!
> jp


JP posted after me!!! The curse of me being the last one to post has been broken!









I am no longer THE Sleepy Head!! Woot-Woot!

Sailor


----------



## NogDog

Although the clock says 2:50pm, it's virtual morning for me here. We had a highly electrified thunderstorm move slowly overhead this morning, shedding lots of lightning on the area. While the dog was huddled on my bed, quivering so that I could feel the vibrations through the mattress, there was a bright flash with a simultaneous cannon blast of sound, followed immediately by the silence of the bedroom fan stopping from the resulting power outage.

Due to the slowness of the storm's movement, it was probably at least an hour before the utility crews hit the streets to start looking for blown transformers and other damage. The power in my neighborhood came back on shortly before noon. Now after making sure all the important appliances are working OK and rebooting modem, router, and computer, I've finally finished catching up on work and can check in at KB to see what's up in the world of Kindle.


----------



## jpmorgan49

sailor said:


> JP posted after me!!! The curse of me being the last one to post has been broken!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am no longer THE Sleepy Head!! Woot-Woot!
> 
> Sailor


But I got up at 6:00am to workout!!! I'll get you next time...   
jp


----------



## Leslie

Morning all,

52 degrees and it looks like another rainy day is in store for us today.

L


----------



## drenee

Good morning, 
62 degrees and sunny.  Storms expected this evening.  They've said that for the last two days and all we've had were a few drops of rain.  

I had an interesting dream last night.  I dreamt my K1 was in an open M-edge cover laying in the backseat of the Brady Bunch's station wagon.    I have absolutely no clue where that came from.  
deb


----------



## kevin63

66 and cloudy in Saint Louis, MO this am.  Have to go tear up some old carpeting at my Sister's today so she can get new carpet Friday.  It would have been soooooooo worth the $150 to just let the carpet guys tear it up (I'm just not in the mood to do it this morning).


----------



## Ann in Arlington

drenee said:


> Good morning,
> 62 degrees and sunny. Storms expected this evening. They've said that for the last two days and all we've had were a few drops of rain.


And we've had huge thunderstorms that have poured many inches of rain and taken down large trees. . .one on the White House grounds.

This morning is gorgeous, 65, but it'll get hotter later and I expect it will rain again in the late afternoon. Still. . . .I really like this kind of weather. 

Good Morning, everyone!


----------



## Linda Cannon-Mott

Good morning ya'll,
Alabama is hot and humid. 70 this morning with a high of low 80's predicted.

Have a good day!


----------



## Jeff

Good morning from deep in the heart of Texas.


----------



## Anju 

Mornin' from Central Mexico


----------



## luvmy4brats

Good Morning! It's 72 over here on the Eastern Shore, with a high of 82 and more thunderstorms expected tonight. We had some awful ones yesterday..although it did clear up long enough to go strawberry picking.

No super exciting plans. Just school work and cleaning.


----------



## jpmorgan49

It's rainy and cool this morning in Chicago, 62 with a high of 72.  I like the 72, it can stay there all Summer.. 
jp


----------



## Mom of 4

It's 70 degrees here in Laguna Hills, CA

Last day of preschool today, older boys still have one more week.
Theresa


----------



## Sailor

Good morning from Sailor who is going to be too hot and miserable under high temps. and cloudy skies today.

Have a good one,

Sailor


----------



## intinst

80 and humid, welcome to summer in Arkansas! Work says it may be two months before I get another day off. So, if I am not here as much you know why. Be safe all.


----------



## geoffthomas

Well in beautiful downtown Derwood, MD (suburb of Wash, D.C.) it is 79 degrees and supposed to go up to 82 with scattered thunderstorms possible.  And yes I am not actually there, work in Crystal City, VA. where it is about the same.

Yesterday's possible thunderstorms came in and took out our electricity at home.  So we used matches to light the gas stove and cooked dinner without electricity. Only opened the refrigerator once to get the necessary things out and once again to put things back.  Had a nice candlelight evening meal on the screened  in porch. 

Then did our no electricity thing - worked a puzzle with our just out of college daughter for a few hours.  Our Alladin lamps provided lots of light quietly. 

And fortunately the 'lectricity was back on this morning.

Just sayin.......


----------



## Sailor

jpmorgan49 said:


> But I got up at 6:00am to workout!!! I'll get you next time...
> jp


You win!

I don't get up until I post, I am still the Sleepy Head! 

Sailor


----------



## kevin63

68 degrees in Saint Louis this morning.  Had some nasty storms last night and they said they are reforming this morning.  My little dog hates these storms.  It makes her a nervous wreck.  Have a safe Thursday.


----------



## Leslie

Morning all,

52 degrees and it still looks like we have some rain in store for us today.

L


----------



## drenee

Good morning.
63 and foggy.  High of 75 with storms all day today.  
Have a great day everyone.
deb


----------



## Jeff

After an evening of thunderstorms and tornadoes it looks like a nice day ahead. Have a good morning everyone.


----------



## Ann in Arlington

Jeff said:


> After an evening of thunderstorms and tornadoes it looks like a nice day ahead. Have a good morning everyone.


Easy for you to say. . . .the weather service says they're all coming OUR way! 

good morning, everyone!


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Good morning!

A friend who works in Arlington said it's raining there now!  We have almost-sunshine here right now in northern VA.  Getting ready for my trip to the homeland--Hibbing, MN.

Betsy


----------



## Jeff

Ann in Arlington said:


> ...the weather service says they're all coming OUR way!


I didn't send it, I swear.

If it's the same storm, watch out, Ann, it's a bad one. Eight tornadoes touched down around my son's house last night. He lost a tree and his yard is covered with shingles but his house was untouched and no one in the neighborhood was hurt. My daughter-in-law was stuck in stalled traffic on the freeway. Some people abandoned their cars and ran to the closest building. She stayed in the car. Luckily, she's safe too.


----------



## Ann in Arlington

Betsy the Quilter said:


> A friend who works in Arlington said it's raining there now!
> 
> Betsy


Well, it's not _right here_ at _this instant_. . .but, you know, that could change.


----------



## Anju 

We had very loud and heavy thunderstorm last night at midnight, hopefully this will be the beginning of rainy season, this is the time for it.  We don't have tornadoes, thank goodness, glad your family is ok Jeff.  We really do need to break the heat - it's not supposed to be that hot here!

Morning everyone, hope you have good day, week-end is a comin'

Have a good trip Betsy.


----------



## KathyluvsKindle

Good Mornin' from Boston.  Until a few days ago we had been having a gorgeous Spring. However, it has been cool, raining, and dreary recently. But, Oh, does my garden look good!  I hope you all like tomatoes because I am going to be giviing them away!!!!


----------



## geoffthomas

It is warm and _humid_ today in WashDC burbs.


----------



## Sailor

Sailor, reporting in for duty - Good Morning!

It's 57 headed up to 81 sunny degrees and a slight breeze. Beautiful weather.

Glad you are safe Jeff, and your family. This storm is a nasty one, here is a picture of some hail that a friend got hit with during the blast:


----------



## Carol Hanrahan

Good morning, everyone.  Cloudy and cool again here today, but I don't mind.


----------



## intinst

Morning everyonel, you win today sailor. I'll be working till 2am for a while, so you have a chance to beat me most days. Be safe, all.


----------



## jpmorgan49

Raining and cool in Chicago.  It's 59 right now and zooming up to 70 today.  So far we've had .57" of rain and supposed to get more...
jp


----------



## Cowgirl

I'm visiting my daughter in St. Louis and it is Sticky and Huuuuuuuuuuumid here.    Had quite the thunderstorm here last night...something I don't see too much of in Arizona.


----------



## bookfiend

It's cool and overcast here (45min. north of LA, CA) again today, it has been all month .  Totally beats the 3 digit weather we usually have this time of year.  I'm not complaining one bit.


----------



## Carol Hanrahan

Bookfiend,
I'm 1 hr south of LA, and I hope the weather stays like this a looong time.


----------



## Sailor

intinst said:


> Morning everyone, *you win today sailor. I'll be working till 2am for a while, so you have a chance to beat me most days.* Be safe, all.


I couldn't quite read it in the tiny font you used.









Sailor


----------



## Susan in VA

Technically it's morning (12:15 a.m. here), so good morning everyone!  Missed you guys.  Busy week, haven't had any time at my desk.  (No Kindleboarding for four whole days!!  ) Lots of storms here this week, and probably more tonight and in the next few days.  Have a great Friday everyone!


----------



## drenee

Happy Friday morning.  Been up since about 3:30.  Can't sleep.  
Hope everyone has a wonderful Friday.
deb


----------



## mlewis78

Good morning.  I'm still up.


----------



## drenee

^^Oh my, what coast are you on?
deb


----------



## Leslie

Morning everyone,

I'm up early too. Another rainy morning here. The rain sounded nice on the roof and I wished I could keep sleeping but alas, I was awake.

L


----------



## kevin63

64 in Saint Louis this morning.  No rain last night.  Should get up to 80 today.  One more week till I get a vacation in Key West for 12 days.  I'm so ready............


----------



## mlewis78

drenee said:


> ^^Oh my, what coast are you on?
> deb


East coast.


----------



## drenee

^^wow.  Sorry you couldn't sleep.
deb


----------



## Jeff

It's 75, drizzly and humid, deep in the heart of Texas - gonna be 98.

Good morning, everyone.


----------



## jpmorgan49

Good Morning!  It's Sunny and 56 this morning in Chicago with a high of 73. 
jp


----------



## Anju 

Good mornin' all cloudy like maybe rain, but it rarely rains in the daytime here so the clouds will go away and it will get hot, maybe only in the lower 90s tho.


----------



## geoffthomas

Good Morning.
Well it kinda still is... for a few more minutes.
Not sure what the weather is or even what it was. Tired today.
Not sure what the weather is supposed to gonna be.  Tired today.
Been busy since the very first thing. Tired today.

Oh.  I guess I am tired.
But that is better than the alternative (or so I am told).
Have a great Friday.

Just sayin.....


----------



## Sailor

^ ^ ^ Geoff, as long as you post before me, it's still morning where I'm at! Rats, JP beat me to it this morning! 

Good Morning, EVERYONE!!!

It is 62 headed to 81 partly cloudy degrees with a slight breeze. Just gorgeous weather. Wish I were at the beach though.

I slept like brick last night, didn't wake up for anything, I was tired! It's time for breakfast...

HaVe a WoNdErFuL DaY!

Sailor


----------



## drenee

Glad you're sleeping well, Sailor.  
deb


----------



## intinst

Wow, mlewis78 and Deb, you were up before I went to bed.  Wish I could say I was out partying(not really), work is taking up a lot of hours right now. Here I am up at the crack of elelven, rarin' to go. (lie) Well, it's a pretty day outside, for those who can participate. I'll be heading back to work in three hours.


----------



## Anju 

Deb has been up all night I think!


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

I was up at 6AM EDT, but got distracted, and now it's almost 2 PM, even Sailor beat me!

Making the final touches for our trip!  I should have Internet access most places where we're going, so I'll be saying good morning from many different locations for awhile!

Betsy


----------



## Tip10

Okay for the magical 100th post let me just say:

Thanks to all here who have:
      a) made me welcome
      b) answered my questions
      c) taught me much about Kindle
      d) introduced me to many new authors
      e) everything else I forgot to say!!!!


----------



## geoffthomas

Hey congrats Tip.
100 posts is a bodacious mark to hit.
You will be surprised how fast they go as you continue to feel friendly with the other people here on KB.  Some people just shoot off little messages, making us all smile to see them.
And others write long tomes that require much thought to digest.
But all are warm and inviting.
so keep it up and let's look forward to you hitting 1,000.

Just sayin......


----------



## Anju 

TIP - Congratulations!  The next couple thousand will go by in a flash!


----------



## mlewis78

intinst said:


> Wow, mlewis78 and Deb, you were up before I went to bed. Wish I could say I was out partying(not really), work is taking up a lot of hours right now. Here I am up at the crack of elelven, rarin' to go. (lie) Well, it's a pretty day outside, for those who can participate. I'll be heading back to work in three hours.


I was still up when I posted. I can't even remember now what time I went to bed -- about 7am. I'm trying not to do that, but the time gets past me. I worked nights over the past 6 yrs. and got home at 2am, so I'm still in my up-all-night habit.

Marti


----------



## mlewis78

It's 12:54am here, so, Good Morning!


----------



## Leslie

Morning all,

67 degrees and a beautiful sunny morning. This is supposed to be the nice day of the weekend. Clouds and rain tomorrow.

L


----------



## drenee

Anju No. 469 said:


> Deb has been up all night I think!


I slept for about 3 hours. So did not technically stay up all night. But boy, did I feel it last night. After spending the day with my grandsons I was pretty exhausted last night on only 3 hours sleep.

Good Saturday morning. 61 sunny degrees this morning.

I took my grandson's to my boyfriend's lake yesterday evening to fish. They each caught four or five fish. Jayden, 5, caught a 21 inch, 4 1/2 pound bass. He was so excited. As was everyone else. They all came off the deck and came down to see his catch. He was very proud. They both were proud and had a great time. 
deb


----------



## geoffthomas

Glad you had a successful day Deb.
Good morning all.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Good Morning!!!

Today we start on Betsy and Fred's Excellent Adventure to the Midwest!  I should have internet access most places, so I'll be able to regale you with tales of our adventures.  

Everyone have a great day!!!!

Betsy


----------



## drenee

Be safe Betsy and Fred.  
deb


----------



## Jeff

Good morning, everybody. It's going to be hot in the HOT today.


----------



## Leslie

drenee said:


> I slept for about 3 hours. So did not technically stay up all night. But boy, did I feel it last night. After spending the day with my grandsons I was pretty exhausted last night on only 3 hours sleep.
> 
> Good Saturday morning. 61 sunny degrees this morning.
> 
> I took my grandson's to my boyfriend's lake yesterday evening to fish. They each caught four or five fish. Jayden, 5, caught a 21 inch, 4 1/2 pound bass. He was so excited. As was everyone else. They all came off the deck and came down to see his catch. He was very proud. They both were proud and had a great time.
> deb


Did they keep the fish or let them go?

L


----------



## drenee

We always catch and release.  
deb


----------



## intinst

Good morning everyone. Lots of wind, lightening and even tornados here in central AR last evening, but thankfully no loss of life. Lovely day today. Be safe all, especially those traveling.


----------



## jpmorgan49

Cool, Cloudy and  little rain here in Chicago.  It's 60 right now with a high of 70.  It's supposed to be nice and sunny tomorrow. 
jp


----------



## Sailor

G'Mornin',

It should climb to 93 and it's raining off and on. I am so sleepy... Zzzzzzzzz...

Have a good one,

Sailor


----------



## Anju 

Afternoon - gonna be a hot one today - everyone stay cool


----------



## Bren S.

Afternoon everyone 

Haven't been outside yet *yawn* but it's sunny and 75 my weatherbug says.

We'll keep the nice weather going for your arrival Betsy


----------



## drenee

Good Sunday morning,
I'm not sure what my body loves about 5:20 in the morning, but it sure does seem to want to wake up at that time every morning.  It could be I sleep with a window open and that's about the time the birds get started.  
It's currently a tad chilly at 52, heading for 79 and sunny.  Have a wonderful Sunday everyone. 
deb


----------



## kevin63

67 degrees in Saint Louis this Morning and mostly cloudy.  Heading up to 80 again today.  Possible storms again today and most of this week.


----------



## Leslie

53 and rainy here in Maine this morning. Yesterday was beautiful. I did some convertibling. Doesn't look like I'll be doing any today, though.

L


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Good morning from the Hampton Inn breakfast room in Mineral Wells, WV. I haven't been out yet, but the sun is shining brightly and I can hear the birds singing!

A short travel day today, we visit Quilt National in Athens, OH http://www.dairybarn.org/quilt/index.php?section=226&page=258 and then friends near Akron (Hudson, OH). Love days when we can poke around and see the off the beaten path stuff. QN doesn't open til 1PM on Sunday, so we have time to poke around a bit this morning.

Betsy


----------



## drenee

You're not too far from Marietta, OH.  They have a wonderful downtown area, antique shops.  A very nice quilt shop I've been to a few times.  It's not exactly on your way to Athens, but a nice place to visit.  I would love to retire to Marietta.  
deb


----------



## geoffthomas

Betsy the Quilter said:


> Good morning from the Hampton Inn breakfast room in Mineral Wells, WV. I haven't been out yet, but the sun is shining brightly and I can hear the birds singing!
> 
> A short travel day today, we visit Quilt National in Athens, OH http://www.dairybarn.org/quilt/index.php?section=226&page=258 and then friends near Akron (Hudson, OH). Love days when we can poke around and see the off the beaten path stuff. QN doesn't open til 1PM on Sunday, so we have time to poke around a bit this morning.
> 
> Betsy


I could speak highly of the beauty of the state of OHIO for quite a while.
But you are in one of the prettiest towns there in Hudson.
And at the northern portion of the Ohio Amish area.
As I have said elsewhere, Charm, OH is one of my favorite places - real small, but just sweet.
Have a great trip.


----------



## Anju 

Gonna be another hot and humid day here, just wish we could have some rain!

The rest of you enjoy your Sundays and your trips and be safe.


----------



## Jeff

Good morning from McGregor, Texas where the temperature is 77 and won't be quite as hot today.


----------



## zephyrs

Good morning everyone,

I haven't been outside yet but if the weatherman can be believed it's going to be a beautiful day here in Michigan.


----------



## jpmorgan49

Good Morning from Chicago! It's Sunny and 63 right now with a high of 77. I looks like a beautiful Flag Day!!!
jp


----------



## intinst

Good Morning from Little Rock. Hope everyone has a great day.


----------



## Sailor

Good Morning,

It is 66 headed to 82 mostly sunny degrees on this beautiful California morning. Slight breezes are making the windchimes play a sweet melodic tune. The only thing missing is the ocean and it's sites, smells and sounds to go with it... *sigh*

Have a Gorgeous Flag Day,

Sailor








You're a grand old flag, 
You're a high flying flag 
And forever in peace may you wave. 
You're the emblem of 
The land I love. 
The home of the free and the brave. 
Ev'ry heart beats true 
'neath the Red, White and Blue, 
Where there's never a boast or brag.
Should auld acquaintance be forgot, 
Keep your eye on the grand old flag.​


----------



## Leslie

Morning all,

55 degrees and grey this morning, but at least it is not raining.

L


----------



## drenee

Good morning.  Welcome to a new week.
55 currently, with a sunny 81 expected.  
deb


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Gooood mooorning!!!

Beautiful cool and sunny here in Hudson, OH (just outside Akron, if that helps!)

The quilt exhibition yesterday was fantastic, my mind is whirling with all the possibilities...and my husband was happy yestererday because he could read the editiorials in Sunday's Washington Post on my Kindle even though we were in a Hampton Inn in Parkersburg! (Plus, to download the Sunday paper is only $0.75!!!)

Hope everyone has a great Monday!

Betsy


----------



## Leslie

Kindles and newspapers really come into their own when you are traveling and in hotels. I loved having the New York Times magically appear every morning when I was stuck in the middle-of-nowhere (southern Illinois) for a week last June. It was great. And in Switzerland last fall -- even though I had to transfer the paper with the USB, it was still great having it to read. I couldn't have bought it anywhere in Basel that I was aware of.

L


----------



## Cowgirl

Good Morning from Buffalo.  A beautiful day here. I'm loving all the trees that I don't see in Phoenix....with one exception...the cottonwood is flying everywhere and my allergies are killing me!


----------



## Anju 

Had a big thunderboomer come through about 5 ish this am, but cooled things to 70 and gave a little rain.  Hopefully will be the start of something good    Have a good day, and careful driving Betsy.


----------



## Jeff

Good morning, everyone. It's 77 on the way to 97, deep in the heart of Texas.


----------



## kevin63

68 and raining again here in Saint Louis, MO this morning.  This is beginning to be more like early spring than late spring (almost summer) with all this rain.


----------



## geoffthomas

In the MD suburbs of WashDC it is 79 or so - not going to get much warmer.
With strong possibility of rain this pm. (But where?).

Have a wonderful day.

Betsy, don't enjoy yourself too much - you won't want to come back.

Just sayin......


----------



## Sailor

G'Morn' . . . argh . . .

I am so tired and sleepy still. It's 64 headed to 84 partly cloudy degrees.

I rarely eat breakfast so was surprised that I just ate: 2 slices sourdough bread, 2 eggs, 4 slices bacon and 2 slices of cheese all made into a sammich! Washing it down with a diet soda pop now. 

Have a Beautiful Day,

Sailor


----------



## jpmorgan49

It's Sunny and 80 here in Chicago.  This will be our last sunny day for the week, it's supposed to rain Tuesday - Friday. 
jp


----------



## Sailor




----------



## drenee

Good morning.  Rain later today and possible every day this week.  Currently 56.  
Happy Tuesday.
deb


----------



## Leslie

Good morning,

54 degrees and still sort of cloudy. I had a hard time dragging myself out of bed this morning.

L


----------



## kevin63

70 degrees and guess what------RAINING AGAIN!  Had some storms again last night.  Hope it stops sometime this week.  I have to get the grass cut before I go on vacation Friday.  If there was a teenager around the neighborhood, I'd try to grab them to do it, but the ones around here have no interest in getting extra summer money.  Guess they don't have to when Mom and Dad gives them whatever they want.  Maybe I just got up on the wrong side of the bed this morning.


----------



## drenee

It seems to be one of those mornings, Kevin.  I'm having a hard time getting moving this morning, and I have turned off my ringers on my phones.  I do not feel like having contact with anyone yet.  
deb


----------



## geoffthomas

Well hello early birds.

It is 66 and HUMID here in Derwood, MD - suburb of WashDC.
Supposed to go up to 76 with no rain - well just ring out the air....

Gotta run off to catch the Metrorail to work.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Good morning from Oak Park, MI (Detroit 'burb)

58 and beautifully sunny.  We're out today to tour with my sister-in-law.  Motown, here we come!

Hope everyone has a great day!

Betsy


----------



## Aravis60

Good morning everyone. It's 66 and kind of overcast here, but it's supposed to be 80 and sunny. Have a great day!


----------



## Susan in VA

What Geoff said, plus 3 degrees since I'm a few miles farther south.  69 now, up to 78 later, and as humid as...  does anyone else remember big laundry rooms, separate buildings that had washing machines and indoor clothes lines, and wringers for the sheets and towels?  Not laundromats, but laundry facilities meant for a specific city block of apartments.  You'd get an assigned laundry day every two weeks.   

Have a great Tuesday, everyone!  It's a beautiful day.


----------



## Jeff

The weather today, deep in the heart of Texas, is an already warm 78 headed to 98 with clear skies and lots of birds singing. Have a good morning, everyone.


----------



## Anju 

Good morning everyone


----------



## Sailor

Good Morning,

The weather station on my desktop says: 64 headed to 85 mostly sunny degrees. Looks like another gorgeous day here in beautiful California.

Have yourselves a great day,

Sailor


----------



## jpmorgan49

DARN, Sailor beat me again!!!!!  It's cloudy and 72 here in Chicago southern burb.  It should start raining anytime now...
jp


----------



## Sailor




----------



## kevin63

70 degrees at 4:30 this morning.  Not supposed to rain and is going to get up around 92 today and very humid.


----------



## Leslie

Morning all,

60 degrees and sunny. Last day of school for my daughter...until summer school begins next week.

L


----------



## drenee

Currently 64 and rainy.  Supposed to be rainy and stormy all day.  I can't complain.  We've had days and days of very nice weather.
Have a great Wednesday.
deb


----------



## Ann in Arlington

It's 7:44.  I've been up since about 5:20 -- I hate it when I wake up that early and can't get back to sleep; I'll be draggin' by mid afternoon.  But it looks to be an o.k. day, but rainy and cool-ish -- only 60 now and probably won't even hit 70.  Still, good for us:  we still haven't had to turn the A/C on.  I think I'll take my bucket of coins over to the CoinStar and how much of a DX it'll buy. . . . .

Good Morning everyone!


----------



## Susan in VA

Unseasonably chilly again this morning, and no higher than the mid-sixties today here in northern Virginia.  Supposed to rain, too.   A day for getting paperwork done for me.  

I just found out that to start first grade in fall, my daughter needs TWENTY-TWO pages of forms filled out.   And that's just the standard ones; there are lots more for kids with any sort of unusual circumstances.  Unbelievable.   My college applications weren't that long.

Have a great Wednesday, everyone!


----------



## Anju 

big thunderboomer last night so our temp is 66 this am, cloudy so far, gonna be a nice cool day YIPPEE - finally the hot spell is gone  

Everyone enjoy your day


----------



## Jeff

Good morning, everyone. It's 81 going on 100 in the heart of Texas.


----------



## jpmorgan49

Good Morning from Chicago!  It's 67 going up to 84 today and NO RAIN!!!  Yesterday we got 3.71" of rain at my house in 3 1/2 hours.  That's a lot of rain.....
jp


----------



## geoffthomas

What Ann and Susan said but moved a few miles into MD.
And then I work in NoVA so I see what they see all day.

But God loves me, so it is fabulous.

And the rain nurtures my roses and irises and daylillies and other lillies.
But the tomatoes are getting too leggy.  
They need more sun.

Just sayin.....


----------



## Sailor

jpmorgan49 said:


> DARN, Sailor beat me again!!!!! jp


DAG NAB IT, now you beat me! I have got to get up pretty early to post before you. . .

GOOD MORNING!!!

I just had to yell it! It is going to be one gorgeous day! The sun is out, the birds are singing, and it's 61 headed to 88 beautiful California degrees. I am pleased with this.

That is all, carry on. . .

Sailor


----------



## Sailor




----------



## Leslie

Good morning, 

I lay awake from 2 am to 4:30 am and finally decided to just get up. But my kitchen feels cold and my bed was warm so I might go back there, Kindle in hand.

The widget says it is 55 degrees. Still dark so I don't know what the weather will be. I think the report said sun early then clouding up with rain in the afternoon.

L


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Wow, Leslie--are you worrying about something?  You're going to need a nap!

Grey and overcast here in the Detroit suburb of Madison Heights.  I abandoned the poor wireless of the Best Western for a nearby Caribou Coffee and am enjoying my white chocolate mocha.

Heading to the "U-P" this afternoon (upper Peninsula of Michigan).  Staying on the north shore of Lake Michigan!  Cloudy and threatening the promised rain.

Betsy


----------



## mlewis78

61 degrees in NYC and very wet out there.  Just heard that there is a flash flood warning for 8am.


----------



## drenee

64 and cloudy currently.  75 and cloudy expected today.  
deb


----------



## Ann in Arlington

65 and rainy. . .supposed to be like that all day even though it's supposed to get warmish, in the 80's.  

I want summer.


----------



## Tip10

Its already 80 and heading to a hot, humid, sticky, yucky 97 in St Louis!
Humidity is pushing the 80% mark so its going to be a bit on the miserable side -- heat indexes north of 100.


----------



## Jeff

Looks like another 100+ day in the heart of Texas. Good morning, everyone.


----------



## Susan in VA

That was a nice temperamental thunderstorm in the middle of the night.  But now it just looks dreary out.  Supposed to be warm and very humid.  

Another day of paperwork, and the laundry's starting to pile up again too....  

Have a good day, Kindleboarders.


----------



## kevin63

78 out there now and it's gonna be another hot one today.  Only one more day till I go on vacation.  I leave tomorrow for Key West and won't be back till July 1.  I heard it's raining down there like it has been here.  At least there's not a hurricane brewing around.  I always get nervous scheduling a vacation in hurricane season, but fortunately in the 13 years that I've been going down there, I've never had to cancel because of a hurricane.

I have a deep sea fishing trip scheduled for Monday, hopefully it won't be raining.  Hope everyone has a safe couple of weeks till I get back.  I'm not taking my computer or any other work with me.  I thought about leaving my cell at home too, but I can't get myself to do that, you never know when an emergency it going to happen.

Be safe,

Kevin


----------



## drenee

Kevin, 
Have fun.  I envy people who can go away on vacation.  I never can seem to find the time, or the right place.  A homebody at heart.  
Have a great time.  We'll miss you.

deb


----------



## Anju 

Kevin - have a great time!

Betsy - lots of nasty weather in MN - be careful!

The rest of you have a wonderful day I know I will.


----------



## Sailor

*looks around for JP, he isn't here yet . . . shoots, and scores . . .*

Good Morning!

Argh . . . I am still so sleepy. It is 61 headed to *oh no* 93 sunny degrees, it's getting warmer each day! The birds are singing a sweet song and the outdoor kitty has a pile of bird feathers out back, I guess he caught one and ate it for breakfast. 

Speaking of breakfast, I am starved. I also feel like having a cup of coffee, something I only do occasionally, and today is the occasion!

I hope everyone has a spectacularly beautiful day - - - I surely will,

Sailor


----------



## Meredith Sinclair

Good morning, very hot and sunny here in Houston! Spending a little time on here before I go sort my recycling stuffs! 


kevin63 said:


> At least there's not a hurricane brewing around. I always get nervous scheduling a vacation in hurricane season, but fortunately in the 13 years that I've been going down there, I've never had to cancel because of a hurricane.
> Be safe,
> Kevin


Lucky YOU! We go on vacation for our DD's (9) birthday in August and had to cancel two Disney World trips. Last year we cancelled for IKE and actually stayed home instead of evacuating and got hit pretty hard... I so appreciate trip insurance.  HAVE A GREAT TRIP!


----------



## jpmorgan49

It's partly cloudy and 77 here in Joliet with a high of 84. Storms are headed our way and we have a possibility of severe storms today and tomorrow..  Hey, they mentioned Joliet on Good Morning America yesterday, saying we got 2-4 inches of rain (3.71" at my house).  I'm getting tired of rain, bring on the summer.....
jp


----------



## geoffthomas

Even though it is the middle of the afternoon, Good Morning.


----------



## Sailor




----------



## Leslie

The rain that everyone else has been having has arrived here in Maine. It is pouring out. 56 degrees. Happy Friday, everyone.

L


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Greetings from Manistique, MI, on the north shore of Lake Michigan!  It's overcast, but not raining, and the temp is 61 on the way to a high of 65.  And the sunset is at 9:40 PM, LOL!  It was light a loooong time yesterday!  Can't wait to get to Finland!  We crossed the 45th parallel on our way here yesterday, halfway between the equator and the North Pole!  We are scheduled to reach the homeland, Hibbing, MN this evening.  (The tornados are in southern Minnesota, we don't get there for several more days!)

Betsy


----------



## drenee

57 and partly cloudy.  Scattered storms later today.  
Shopping for a bridal shower this weekend.
deb


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

I didn't know one could buy bridal showers....


Betsy


----------



## drenee

I'm not awake yet.

Edit - I'm shopping at the Homer Laughlin factory for Fiestaware for a bridal shower I'm invited to this weekend.  

That does make more sense.  LOL.
deb


----------



## geoffthomas

60 in suburban WashDC. Sunny and nice. Going up to low 80s.

Have a super day.


----------



## Sailor

Good Morning,

It is 67 headed to 91 sunny degrees here in California.

Since I just went to bed a couple of hours ago, there isn't anything new to report.

Have a great day,

Sailor


----------



## Tip10

drenee said:


> I'm not awake yet.
> 
> Edit - I'm shopping at the Homer Laughlin factory for Fiestaware for a bridal shower I'm invited to this weekend.
> 
> That does make more sense. LOL.
> deb


Why would you want to take a shower with the bride just to give her dishes? 

And now I think I'll run and hide for a bit!!

Hot and Humid in St Louis today -- just like yesterday -- 77 now on the way to 96 with heat index going north of 100.


----------



## drenee

I see it's going to be one of _those_ days. LOL.
deb


----------



## Tip10

Tis FRIDAY after all!

Oh, and don't forget that FREE CHOCOLATE -- got my first 2 coupons in the mail yesterday!!!


----------



## Sailor

Tip10 said:


> Tis FRIDAY after all!
> 
> Oh, and don't forget that FREE CHOCOLATE -- got my first 2 coupons in the mail yesterday!!!


With your humor, I hope you don't eat all your chocolate at once then come back on here and post!


----------



## Leslie

Maybe it's time for a math problem...LOL

L


----------



## Jeff

I'm not even sure why a bridle needs a shower. I always use saddle-soap.

Good morning from the heart of Texas where it's 77 on the way to 98.


----------



## drenee

And my family wonders why I spend so much time on here.  You all are so much fun.
deb


----------



## Cowgirl

Good Morning...It's a beautiful day in this neighborhood...a beautiful day for a neighbor. Will you be mine? Will you be mine? Won't you be my neighbor?


----------



## Leslie

drenee said:


> And my family wonders why I spend so much time on here. You all are so much fun.
> deb


We have our moments.


----------



## jpmorgan49

Good Morning!  It's 68 and cloudy with a high of 90 today!!!  We also are under a severe Thunderstarm Watch until 3:00pm.
jp


----------



## Susan in VA

I see that everyone has the sillies this morning.  

Happy Friday!


----------



## Anju 

Boy - I am really worried - not about Deb, has anyone noticed what time *SAILOR* posted!

Have a wonderful week-end everyone.

Happy Father's Day on Sunday to all you Dad's wanna be Dad's and maybe gonna be Dad's


----------



## Susan in VA

Anju No. 469 said:


> Boy - I am really worried - not about Deb, has anyone noticed what time *SAILOR* posted!


But she's on the left coast, isn't she? Not that late for her....

(I was still up when she posted, and I'm on the other coast... briefly considered saying good morning right then, and making it a true 24-hour thread!  )


----------



## drenee

I'll bet Sailor hasn't been to bed yet.


----------



## Ann in Arlington

Good Morning!  I'm posting from the car service place.  Time for my car's yearly maintenance and safety inspection.  There was an available computer in the waiting area so I decided to log on... .amazed that I remembered my username and password as I have it set for 'forever' at home and never need to re-enter.

No one else here with a Kindle.  One guy reading a newspaper, one lady with a book, and the others are watching television or reading the magazines that are laying around.  

Just thought I'd share.


----------



## Sailor

Anju No. 469 said:


> *Happy Father's Day on Sunday to all you Dad's wanna be Dad's and maybe gonna be Dad's*


And those who are Dad's but didn't wanna be . . . 

Sailor


----------



## Sailor

Anju No. 469 said:


> Boy - I am really worried - not about Deb, has anyone noticed what time *SAILOR* posted!


I know. It was very early for her. 



Susan in VA said:


> But she's on the left coast, isn't she? Not that late for her....
> 
> (I was still up when she posted, and I'm on the other coast... briefly considered saying good morning right then, and making it a true 24-hour thread!  )


No, I'm on the Best Coast. 
It was very late for me, I posted at midnight, then got to bed about 2 and back up posting after 4am.



drenee said:


> I'll bet Sailor hasn't been to bed yet.


I did go to bed but only had couple hours sleep. I was busy talking to two cops last night, they wouldn't let me get to bed. One is really NICE! Mr. Marine might have to watch out for Mr. Policeman. I am so bad.


----------



## drenee

Gotta love a man in uniform!!
deb


----------



## Sailor

drenee said:


> Gotta love a man in uniform!!
> deb


Military, Police, Firefighter.... yep, they all have those uniforms!


----------



## Tip10

Is that IN Uniform or *OUT* of uniform??


----------



## Sailor

Tip10 said:


> Is that IN Uniform or *OUT* of uniform??


As long as they are serving, they will always be IN uniform, even if they are OUT of uniform.


----------



## Susan in VA

sailor said:


> No, I'm on the Best Coast.


Of course you are. And I'm on the Right Coast.


----------



## geoffthomas

And I'm just coastin'.

Just couldn't resist.


----------



## Leslie

I was up at 4:50 am. God knows why, it's Saturday! But I was wide awake and I figured there was no point in just lying in bed, so I got up. The sun is out and it is 70 degrees! I was expecting more rain and chilly temps, so this is a pleasant surprise.

Happy Saturday, everyone.

L


----------



## Michael R. Hicks

Good heavens, what's up with all of us today (no pun intended - LOL!)? I went to bed at 1 after we got back from seeing Wolverine, then got up at 6:30 (but was probably awake since 5:30 or 6:00). Bah! Well, time to get to writin'!

BTW, it's 72 already and we're expecting storms today...


----------



## geoffthomas

Well, I have to go into the office today.
Red teaming a proposal.

Y'all have a great day.


----------



## Dori

Good morning.  Took advantage of waking early and dug out a dying lilac bush and planted a clump of grass in the hole.  Sparky dog loves mud so I put a mesh patio table over the whole mess.

It is 75 on the way to 91.  Heat advisory.  Very humid.  Guess I am inside for the rest of the day.


----------



## Ann in Arlington

Good Morning.  It's 72 in NoVa and already dripping. . .likely to be warmish and probably humid. . . . .if this keeps up I may finally have to turn on the A/C.  They are saying mid 80's for the next 4 or 5 days. . . . .but drying out, at least.


----------



## Jeff

Good morning, everyone. At 06:00 it was beautiful here, deep in the heart of Texas, but at 08:00 it's already too hot.


----------



## Susan in VA

Rain pretty much all day here....  DD is really disappointed because we were going to go to the Red Cross Festival today (a two-day fair, with kid rides, and food stands, and crafts booths, and fireworks in the evening) and now that's not going to happen...  so it's going to be a challenge to find other things to do today that make up for the big event!

Still, I have the easier job today.  Her dad is off in Duluth, MN, running Grandma's marathon this morning.  People have such strange ideas of what constitutes fun.   

Have a great Saturday, everyone!  (oh, except for Geoff, for whom it's already Sunday...  )


----------



## intinst

80 on its way to 97 today, clear and humid. Just another workday for me, 32nd in a row.


----------



## Anju 

It's 69 at 9:30, had a rain shower (it's not supposed to rain in the daylight here!) no washing and started walk but came home because of the rain, and don't walk on cobbles.  Will probably get warmer and more humid later, inside day for sure.


----------



## Sailor

Good Morning from Sailor where the temperatures are always HOT!


----------



## Sailor

intinst said:


> *Just another workday for me, 32nd in a row.*


Intinst, you iz gonna need a vacation!

Sailor


----------



## intinst

Tell me about it!


----------



## geoffthomas

Well I have made it back from my Saturday at the office.
And look it is still Saturday, Susan.
So I guess now I will start my dayoff.


----------



## Leslie

Good morning all,

60 degrees and the rain is back. Reading all your comments about heat and humidity reminds me of why I like Maine and our natural air conditioning!

L


----------



## geoffthomas

Well it is a nice 72 here in beautiful Derwood, MD (suburb of WashDC).

Looking forward to a nice day of cleaning out the gutters.

And if the rain holds off (which it probably won't) I need to rototill my own vegetable garden.

Want more veggies this year.

Have a good one.


----------



## Ann in Arlington

I think you'll be o.k. with the rain Geoff. . . .I think they're saying we're done for a while except for the late afternoon t-storm pop-ups.  The dribbles that just went past your corner of the DC area look to be it for a while.  'Bout time!

Good Morning, everyone!


----------



## jpmorgan49

*Happy Fathers Day to all Dads out there!* 
It's 74 and Cloudy right now in Joliet with a high of 83. Two my my daughters are coming down to visit with Dad today!!!
jp


----------



## Cowgirl

Good Morning!  I hope all the Father's here have a Happy Happy Father's Day!


----------



## Susan in VA

Good morning, all!  

They might be saying the rain's done, but out here it looks like it's going to start any minute.  

That's ok though.  The plants will be happy.


----------



## Jeff

Good Father's Day morning from McGregor, Texas.


----------



## Anju 

cloudy and drizzly today, but all in all a nice day

Happy Father's Day


----------



## Meredith Sinclair

Susan in VA said:


> Good morning, all!
> They might be saying the rain's done, but out here it looks like it's going to start any minute.
> That's ok though. The plants will be happy.


Morning everyone! HOT here, no rain for about three weeks! My grass is turning a sick shade of gold... I can only water every third day... or I'd be broke! The neighbors on either side of us water the days we don't pretty much, so some of the lawn gets a lot of watering!  My hubby saw a huge Buck eating my Sweet Potato Vine Friday (our groundcover) Friday night and apparently his family joined in... This morning all of the leaves are gone!  Hubby is already gone working on some project...  so here I am.


----------



## Bren S.

Good Late Morning all 
It is a humid 74 here , and looks like rain.


----------



## Sailor

Good Morning, Happy Father's Day.


----------



## Leslie

Good morning everyone,

60 degrees and all sorts of wind is blowing around. We must have a front coming through. It is supposed to rain all week. Sigh....

L


----------



## Susan in VA

Bright and sunny here, and a busy day ahead.  

Good morning everyone, have a great Monday!


----------



## Jeff

Good morning, everyone. It's going to be another scorcher in central Texas. Have a great Monday.


----------



## Anju 

Mornin' everyone, .5" rain last night, 70 this morning, gonna be another beautiful day.


----------



## Tip10

Good Morning everyone -- the start of what portends to be a really miserable week in Sweaty St Louis!

The forecast calls for highs in the upper 90's all week with humidity levels to match -- already under an excessive heat warning through Wednesday -- expecting it to be extended.

Welcome to August in June!!


----------



## Sailor

Good Morning, Happy People!

It's 59 headed up to 90 degrees under sunny skies.  Some your weather reports makes me glad I'm here, argh!

Have a good one,

Sailor


----------



## jpmorgan49

Good Morning!  It's 79 and headed up to 90 today and HUMID.  It's a good day to read...
jp


----------



## geoffthomas

Good Morning everyone.
Like Susan said, it is really nice around the WashDC metro area today.

Don't get too much sun.


----------



## Cowgirl

Top of the morning....It looks like the hot hot weather is finally on it's way to Phoenix this week.  Bring it on!  We had one of the coolest June's on record.


----------



## drenee

Good afternoon.  I've missed the last few mornings.  I had a family reunion this weekend.  Very nice to see all of my uncles together.  We haven't had that for a few years.  
Have a great Monday.  

deb


----------



## Leslie

Hopefully this will work here. A friend of mine from Germany took this picture on the NYC subway during a recent visit.










L


----------



## Dori

thought they shot a little high and missed most of the man then I saw the Kindle ad.


----------



## Leslie

Morning all,

62 degrees and it looks like another day with some rain in the forecast.

L


----------



## Tip10

Good Morning from Sauna Saint Louis!

Already north of 80 on its way to a glorious (NOT!) 98!
With scattered showers possible in order to keep the steam levels up.


----------



## geoffthomas

Good Morning from the Maryland suburbs of WashDC.

Well I was NOT in the Wash Metrorail redline trains that crashed last night.
I was in the system and was subjected to a serious delay because I do take the redline.
The redline runs in a real big U pattern with the bottom of the U in the District of Columbia.
I transfer from the Yellow line to the red line at the bottom of the U and go up the left arm.
The crash occurred on the right arm.

As they say a good landing is any that you walk away from.
I had a good day yesterday.
My family and business associates all demanded to know where I was.
This is not helped by the fact that the only cell service that works at all in the subway is Verizon.
I use AT&T and they do not even get a roaming signal in the tunnels or stations.
So I could not call anyone until I got out of the system.

I will have a good day today - "just because".


----------



## Leslie

Thanks for checking in with us Geoff and letting us know what was going on.

I haven't had a chance to read the news but it sounds like a terrible accident. I am glad you are safe.

L


----------



## Anju 

Geoff, so glad to hear you are ok.  What about our other kindlers?  

Starting off cloudy today and drizzly, very unusual for here and have a ton of errands to do outside, no car, only bus, with DH, will be an interesting day LOL


----------



## Jeff

geoffthomas said:


> Well I was NOT in the Wash Metrorail redline trains that crashed last night.
> I will have a good day today - "just because".


And we'll have a good day just because you were not on the Wash Metrorail redline trains that crashed last night.

Good morning, all. It's 80 going quickly toward 102, in the *H*eart *O*f *T*exas.


----------



## Ann in Arlington

Good Morning, all. . . .another beautiful day on tap here in NoVa. . . .and I still haven't had to turn the A/C on. . . .


----------



## Jeff

Ann in Arlington said:


> ...and I still haven't had to turn the A/C on.


Braggart!


----------



## Ann in Arlington

Well, to be honest, I'm probably in the minority hearabouts. . . .but neither of us mind if it's a little warm, and we haven't really had any sustained humidity yet -- though I'm guessing it'll be coming in the next week.  That being the case, we just keep the windows open and fans fanning.  In fact, last night the window fan was blowing in and I woke up chilly early this morning and had to pull a blanket up.

Haven't had heat on since the first of April either. . . .hey!  that's why I can afford my DX that is supposed to ship today!  Yeah!!


----------



## Susan in VA

Good morning, all!

Geoff, so glad that you're ok!

Another beautiful day here  --  as Ann says, one for open windows and ceiling fans  --  and I got to sleep in until eight!


----------



## EllenR

We finally have a sunny morning again here in Seattle but it was pretty chilly at 49 degrees at 8:00 this morning.

Have a wonderful day all!

EllenR


----------



## jpmorgan49

Good Morning from Joliet!  It's 89, sunny with a high of 93 today! Dew point 78!!!
jp


----------



## Sailor

Good Morning,

It is 78 climbing to 95 too warm degrees in Cali.  I haven't turned on the a/c yet either, I've been sweating it out.

GEOFF!!!  I'm so glad you see you here and safe.   

Have a good day,

Sailor


----------



## vikingwarrior22

howdy from texas...its a sunny 85 allready and gonna hit 102, ouch on the leather wrapped steerin wheel..have a great day  vw


----------



## Sailor

vikingwarrior22 said:


> howdy from texas...its a sunny 85 allready and gonna hit 102, ouch on the leather wrapped steerin wheel..have a great day vw


And a "Howdy" backatcha, VW!

I've never seen you here so I would like to welcome you.

Sailor


----------



## Anju 

vikingwarrior22 said:


> howdy from texas...its a sunny 85 allready and gonna hit 102, ouch on the leather wrapped steerin wheel..have a great day vw


THAT'S why we moved to Mexico


----------



## angelad

Good morning y'all. Kind of a crazy morning for me today. Broke a dish, and then a glass oven plate exploded in the oven. Hopefully this is all for luck


----------



## Meredith Sinclair

angelad said:


> Good morning y'all. Kind of a crazy morning for me today. Broke a dish, and then a glass oven plate exploded in the oven. Hopefully this is all for luck


Well, I decided to stay home the other day rather than meet friends for lunch because after I dropped my daughter off a VBS I spilled a cup of cereal that she had not finished, picked up a box of spaghetti that was opened on both ends and spilled it all over the kitchen then opened a 2-liter Big Red and it spewed all over the kitchen... I was afraid if I put myself behind the wheel.... 

Oh, to stay OT... good morning! It is seriously hot here! No rain for three weeks and the 17th day it has been over 95!


----------



## Leslie

Good morning from another rainy morning in Maine,

Someone posted on Facebook that it has rained 13 of the past 15 days in New England. It didn't think it was quite that bad but maybe it is. Who knows? I am forgetting what the sun looks like, that's for sure.

L


----------



## geoffthomas

Good Morning.
Got to go work at HQ today.
Same drill as on saturday last.
Will post again as time permits.

Have a wonderful day.
Looks to be a sunny and warm day here in suburban WashDC.


----------



## Tip10

Good Morning from the sweltering Midwest.
St Louis on its way back into the mid to upper 90's with heat index expected to top out at about 107.
I think its something like our 8th or 9th day above 90.
They extended our Excessive Heat Warning until Saturday evening.
Showers due in today to make sure the humidity stays up.
If this is June I REALLY hate to see what August is going to bring!

A good day to all!


----------



## Anju 

Think the hurricane in the Pacific has dissipated so our cloudy will go away.  Another beautiful day is in store here.

Have  nice day y'all


----------



## brianm

Leslie & Ethan............ you can keep the ugly weather up there. Didn't think it would be that bad in mid/end of June.
Sunny here in S.Pa.

                  Brian


----------



## Jeff

Leslie said:


> I am forgetting what the sun looks like...


We have an excess here in Texas. 102 yesterday and even hotter today.

Good morning, everyone.


----------



## Meredith Sinclair

Morning! Broke another record yesterday 102! we are supposed to have this hot dry weather thru July 4th! Burn Bans everywhere, a lot of fireworks are prohibited and people having medical problems dur to the heat. WELL it's another day in paradise! TEXAS... Gotta love it!


----------



## Susan in VA

Toasty warm in northern VA, beautiful sunshine and the humidity's not too bad... that last part is supposed to change by the weekend, though.  Will try to spend some time outdoors today while it's so nice.  A good excuse to clean up the deck 

Have a good day, everyone!


----------



## Sailor

Tip10 said:


> Good Morning from the sweltering Midwest.
> St Louis on its way back into the mid to upper 90's with heat index expected to top out at about 107.
> I think its something like our 8th or 9th day above 90.
> They extended our Excessive Heat Warning until Saturday evening.
> Showers due in today to make sure the humidity stays up.
> If this is June I REALLY hate to see what August is going to bring!


This sounds life-threatening for so many people in your neck of the woods. Take care and stay hydrated. This goes for everyone who is dealing with these high tempuratures.

Good Afternoon, Everyone!

It's HOT today. A/C is on, and I'm staying indoors.

Have a good one,

Sailor


----------



## drenee

Good morning Kindlefriends.
64 degrees this morning with a high of 90 expected in northern WV.  I think I'll be staying inside most of the day.  That's a bit too hot for me.  Thunderstorms this evening.
Have a great day.
deb


----------



## Leslie

Morning all, 

65 degrees right now with a high of 80 suspected. Not raining at the moment.

L


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Good Morning from Mankato, Minnesota (southern Minn, in the tropics).  It was 98 when we arrived here but is cooler now (69).  Heading to Illinois today.

Susan, did your DD's dad get back from Duluth?  (He was doing the marathon?  Or am I confused, LOL!)

Betsy


----------



## Dori

Good morning.  73 and sunny on the way to 93 with some rain predicted.  I have Luke here again today and we have lunch date at Fazoli's with niece.  Always a good day when I have Luke.  

Hope you are having a great time Betsy.  Illinois?  that is just next door to me.


----------



## geoffthomas

Good Morning.
67 now going up to a warm (hot) and humid (?) 88 or so in WashDC.
Have a great day.


----------



## Tip10

Day 9 of the current Heat Wave.

St Louis already pushing 80 on the way back to mid-upper 90's

And yes Sailor, we're already starting to see some heat related deaths -- tis a bit nasty and it looks like we won't get a break until maybe early next week.

A great day to All!


----------



## Sailor

^ ^ Oh, No! That is terrible to hear about the deaths, Tip, especially if people only had a/c. How sad.

Good Morning,

I hope everyone is keeping their cool! It's windy and cool right now, but warming up later to 90 sunny degrees.

Have a spectacular day,

Sailor


----------



## Jeff

Good morning, everyone. It's too hot in Texas to talk about.


----------



## Susan in VA

Good morning everyone! Supposed to get up to 90 around here, which somehow sounds much hotter than Geoff's 88. Sunny and beautiful, another good day for doing a little gardening before it gets too hot.



Betsy the Quilter said:


> Susan, did your DD's dad get back from Duluth? (He was doing the marathon? Or am I confused, LOL!)


Betsy, he got back on Sunday, a proud finisher!  And no, his timer chip was not one of the ones affected by the water. (Don't know whether you followed the story up there -- the race chips were supposed to be waterproof but some weren't, and "lost" the running times when people ran through sprinklers or poured water on themselves.)


----------



## Aravis60

It's 77 here now, but supposed to get up to about 90. I saw that there is a chance of strong storms today. We can use the rain, but hopefully the storms won't be too bad.


----------



## Meredith Sinclair

Morning! It was 104 yesterday... supposed to have the same today, Heat index... not even worth talking about, like 117 or something. No nightmares from the Phobis Thread though, that is good news!


----------



## jpmorgan49

Good Morning!  It's 89 here in Joliet with a high of 90.  Supposed to get some storms this afternoon.
jp


----------



## Cowgirl

Well it was 106 here yesterday and it will be at least that today.  I'm ok until about 108...then I cry uncle!


----------



## intinst

Supposed to be upper ninties again today. Dew point set a record here the other day, 88. Very, very humid.Take it easy in the heat, drink lots of water and stay inside with your Kindle if you can.


----------



## Anju 

Afternoon everyone - won't talk about our wonderful weather, which it finally is -

Have a good rest of the day


----------



## Sailor




----------



## Leslie

61 and foggy this morning. I'm not sure what the weatherman has in store for us today.

L


----------



## geoffthomas

Here  in the WashDC area it is 70 on it's way up to 85 with scattered thundershowers mid morning.

Did some weeding yesterday evening and "found" a yellow jacket nest.

13 stings later we made peace.

Fortunately I am not allergic and my carelessness made me more mad than any harm.

So today can only be fabulous.

Just sayin.....


----------



## Ann in Arlington

<wince> OUCH! Geoff. . .yellow jackets are _nasty_

_My_ widget says it's supposed to go up to 92 today. . . . .hmmm, Friday, summer, good weather: rush 'hour' should start around noon today, I think. . . . .


----------



## Tip10

Good Morning from St Louis!
Day 10 of our swealtering -- they tell us its going to break sunday -- if you call 88 a break -- forecast is for highs of 88 sunday and monday and then right back into the 90's!
Saturday is supposed to hit near 100 -- warmest of the string.

Everybody stay cool and have a glorious friday!!


----------



## drenee

68 this Friday morning, and a bit cloudy.  We had a storm last night.  Lots of thunder and lightning but not a lot of rain.  Calling for 83 and thunderstorms today.  
Geoff, glad to hear you're not allergic.  
Happy Friday.
deb


----------



## Jeff

Good morning from deep in the *H*eart *O*f *T*exas.


----------



## Dori

Good Morning.  84 on the way to 94 and sunny.  I will just stay inside today.

I have been reading dtb's lately and checked my Kindleabra this morning and she is plain white dead.  I have put her on the charger and not bother her for awhile then will try the reset button I guess.


----------



## Anju 

Another beautiful day in what we ex-pats like to call paradise -

Have a wonderful day and a terrific week-end, carefully if you are going on the water or driving somewhere.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Cowgirl said:


> Well it was 106 here yesterday and it will be at least that today. I'm ok until about 108...then I cry uncle!


Cowgirl, congratulations on 1000 posts!

Betsy


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Dori!

Let us know how Kindleabra is, I'm sure it's just a dead battery, but that's scary.  It has happened to me, though, so I'm hoping!

Susan--

Glad to hear he got back tired and proud.  My husband has done 18 marathons, and can remember every step!  He only did Grandma's once, but it was not a good marathon for him.  

84 here in Springfield, Illinois, on the way to a hgh of 94.  We're taking a tour of Lincoln spots here today.

Betsy


----------



## jpmorgan49

Good Morning!
It's 82 right now going up to 90 today!!  It's a good day to check out the newly remodeled Casino, take in a Movie this afternoon and Dinner with my wife!!!


----------



## Dori

I just did a hard reset while the charger plugged in,  Held the reset for several seconds,  Kindleabra flickered a few times then woke up.  Whee


----------



## intinst




----------



## Sailor

geoffthomas said:


> ..."found" a *yellow jacket* nest. 13 stings later we made peace...


Geoff, I am so thankful you weren't allergic! Yellow Jackets? At least they weren't the Red Coats!

Intinst, loved the loony tunes this morning!

GOOD MORNING!!!

We are now going to be intering a heat-wave this weekend, the warning is 110, I sure hope they are wrong! It's too early in the season for this.

Everyone in this heat-infested weather, remember to stay hydrated and don't exhaust yourselves!

Stay safe,

Sailor


----------



## Susan in VA

THIRTEEN, Geoff?!? That's "big ouchies", as DD used to say. Hope you're not in pain now, and that you got rid of the rest of the nest.



Betsy the Quilter said:


> My husband has done 18 marathons, and can remember every step! He only did Grandma's once, but it was not a good marathon for him.


18, wow! Up to about a dozen here.... he always did 10K's and then started marathons when he turned 40. Twice the Marine Corps marathon, once in Richmond, but all the others were Grandma's, partly because that way it could always get combined with a visit home.

Hot and muggy here, it feels like August! I'm staying indoors today. A little work, a little housework, and DD is home so productivity on all counts will be somewhat limited.


----------



## EllenR

It's a great sunny morning here in the Evergreen State! Have a wonderful Friday all.

EllenR


----------



## Anju 

Geoff - with all those stings you might just develop an allergic reaction to the next one, please be careful


----------



## DD

Hi, everyone!  Haven't been posting much because I've been visiting Pittsburgh, Pa. all week for the Miss Pennsylvania Pageant.  Next week I'll be home and have more computer access and time.  Going to be 80 and sunny here today.


----------



## Leslie

Morning all,

61 degrees and another foggy morning here. It should burn off and turn warm. I'm not complaining about the fog, it's our natural air conditioning.

L


----------



## Leslie

DD said:


> Hi, everyone! Haven't been posting much because I've been visiting Pittsburgh, Pa. all week for the Miss Pennsylvania Pageant. Next week I'll be home and have more computer access and time. Going to be 80 and sunny here today.


Well that sounds interesting! You'll have to give us more details when you have a chance.

L


----------



## DD

Leslie said:


> Well that sounds interesting! You'll have to give us more details when you have a chance.
> 
> L


I will, Leslie. Finals are tonight (Saturday). My niece is a contestant. If she wins, I will be going to Vegas in January for the Miss America Pageant. Our whole family is very excited for her. Here is her picture:








I'll let you all know what happens!


----------



## Meredith Sinclair

Morning all! It is a little cooler here than at home, it is 78 but will get HOT today, here in New Orleans, LA!


----------



## Leslie

DD said:


> I will, Leslie. Finals are tonight (Saturday). My niece is a contestant. If she wins, I will be going to Vegas in January for the Miss America Pageant. Our whole family is very excited for her. Here is her picture:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'll let you all know what happens!


Oh, she's very pretty! Wish her good luck from me and tell her not to start babbling about opposite marriage, okay? LOL.

L


----------



## Leslie

Meredith Sinclair said:


> Morning all! It is a little cooler here than at home, it is 78 but will get HOT today, here in New Orleans, LA!


Oh, the Big Easy! Are you there for a vacation, conference, something else?


----------



## Ann in Arlington

Good Morning all!  Sunny and warm here. . . .perfect weather, in my opinion. . .highs to the 80's, moderate humidity.  We'll be spending the day at my Dad's house helping him out with some stuff. . . . .


----------



## Meredith Sinclair

Leslie said:


> Oh, the Big Easy! Are you there for a vacation, conference, something else?


Mini-vacation, my DD (9) and her Pom. (our house was QUIET!  )stayed the week with her grandparents, so I came to pick her up. We are going to the zoo today and the Aquarium, and to some special "Insect Thing" (that's is what she calls it... ) WE will head home Monday.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Good morning from the Land of Lincoln!  It's been hot here....today we head to Ohio for some vintage car races tomorrow, then finally home!

We toured most of the Lincoln sites yesterday.  The Lincoln Museum here in Springfield is FANTASTIC!  The best museum of its type I've been to.  We learned quite a lot and were very moved at several of the displays.  Best new info for us was that Lincoln started the Department of Agriculture in 1862, as my father-in-law worked his whole career in that Dept, from 1924 until his retirement in the 60s.  We also visited the Lincoln home, his tomb, and two railroad depots.

On our way back to the hotel, we discovered a memorial to the 1908 Springfield Race Riot, which caused me to do research.  It was a huge riot which ultimately resulted in several deaths asnd the start of the NAACP.  Interesting to me that a scant 40+ years after Springfield's most famous resident emancipated slaves such an event could occur.

Geoff, sorry to hear about your stings!!!  Take care!

Susan, my hubby did the Marine Corp at least twice, Boston once, the Maryland Marathon, the Shamrock Marathon in VA Beach countless times, the NY City Marathon, and the Mardis Gras Marathon in New Orleans twice.  We only did Grandma's because a friend of his had moved to Duluth and he went there to do it with her.

Have a great day!

Betsy


----------



## Susan in VA

Morning, all!  74 here now and relatively low humidity (windows open, yay!), and up to 87ish later.  Looks beautiful out and the birds are singing....  trying very hard to compete with the two lawnmowers in the neighborhood.

Betsy, Boston??  I'm impressed.  (For non-marathoners:  Boston is the only one for which you have to have a documented running time, with a maximum permissible time set according to age, so only good runners get to do it.)

Meredith, you're up awfully early, considering...


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

(Marathon talk here, please ignore if you're not interested!)

Susan--

He's not that good, just really old.   You can be slower if you're old.    He just informed me he did Boston twice.  The first time he qualified at the Marine Corps.  Then they tightened up the requirements, and he qualified by running the Mardi Gras Marathon, which at the time ran across the Lake Ponchartrain bridge in New Orleans, 22 miles in a straight line and he had a tailwind.      The next year he tried to qualify at the Mardi Gras again but it was a headwiind.    So tell your marathoner to find a straight race with a tailwind! 

Betsy


----------



## Leslie

Meredith Sinclair said:


> Mini-vacation, my DD (9) and her Pom. (our house was QUIET!  )stayed the week with her grandparents, so I came to pick her up. We are going to the zoo today and the Aquarium, and to some special "Insect Thing" (that's is what she calls it... ) WE will head home Monday.


Your daughter might be a little young, but I HIGHLY recommend the D-Day museum. It was fascinating with wonderful exhibits. My husband and I spent four hours there. I'd like to go back.

L


----------



## Meredith Sinclair

Susan in VA said:


> Meredith, you're up awfully early, considering...


Did I mention that our Pomeranian stayed with my DD in New Orleans? (the only way she will leave US for so long) Well, anyway, SHE was more excited to see me than DD... I mean she would NOT let me put her down for... like... twenty minutes! ANyway she slept on my feet last night... er. this morning... and yep, just as always around 6-ish.... yep, woke me up licking on my face! (She loves my Mary Kay night cream ) Anyway... good thing my FIL knows what to put in those... uh, hm... drinks... cause I ain't even the slightest bit... TIRED!


----------



## Susan in VA

Betsy the Quilter said:


> He's not that good, just really old.


LOL!



Betsy the Quilter said:


> So tell your marathoner to find a straight race with a tailwind!


At 52, he's going to need more than a tailwind to make up the difference to Boston qualifying time...


----------



## Susan in VA

Meredith Sinclair said:


> ANyway she slept on my feet last night... er. this morning... and yep, just as always around 6-ish.... yep, woke me up licking on my face! (She loves my Mary Kay night cream )


Just put out a bowl of MK cream so you can get some more sleep... 



Meredith Sinclair said:


> Anyway... good thing my FIL knows what to put in those... uh, hm... drinks... cause I ain't even the slightest bit... TIRED!


DrinkS, plural? <gasp> Why Meredith!  The way you portrayed it, your FIL had a hard time getting you to have ONE.


----------



## Meredith Sinclair

Leslie said:


> Your daughter might be a little young, but I HIGHLY recommend the D-Day museum. It was fascinating with wonderful exhibits. My husband and I spent four hours there. I'd like to go back.
> L


Thanks Leslie, my dad fought in WWII and he passed LONG before she was born, only memories to tell her about... I even have telegrams he and my mother (he met her in Ft. Umpton while she vacationed in NY) exchanged during the war. Madison is really VERY interested in everything about him. She is a reader and loves to read his letters and postcards from back then. She never got to know either of my parents so that is all she has besides my stories. Thanks A lot for the suggestion, if not this trip, we will be back again for the 4th!


----------



## Meredith Sinclair

Susan in VA said:


> Just put out a bowl of MK cream so you can get some more sleep...
> DrinkS, plural? <gasp> Why Meredith!  The way you portrayed it, your FIL had a hard time getting you to have ONE.


MORNIN' Susan! 

I really rarely sleep... like maybe 4-5hrs a day...  I don't know how much fun I'd be if I slept all the time!  Well, see he sneaks 'em up on me... said I ended up drinking four! MIL says it was more like six! He is a little skeered to tell me, afraid I may refuse the next one. Says he LOVES me to be HAPPY! He even calls me Merry THEN! 

Forgot.. Bisky is WEIRD! she licks our legs when we have lotion or sunscreen on too!


----------



## Susan in VA

Meredith Sinclair said:


> MIL says it was more like six!


Ahhhh.... that explains a few things...


----------



## Tip10

Morning everybody.

Supposed to to be the last (and worst -pushing 100) day of our heat wave here in St Louis.
Sweated through Annie last night at the Muny (outdoor theater) so slept in this morning.  
My only day to do so -- usually up at 4:30 for work so saturday mornings are bliss!
Show was good temps were HOT!
Gonna stay in and hide today I think.
A great day to all!!


----------



## Leslie

Meredith Sinclair said:


> Thanks Leslie, my dad fought in WWII and he passed LONG before she was born, only memories to tell her about... I even have telegrams he and my mother (he met her in Ft. Umpton while she vacationed in NY) exchanged during the war. Madison is really VERY interested in everything about him. She is a reader and loves to read his letters and postcards from back then. She never got to know either of my parents so that is all she has besides my stories. Thanks A lot for the suggestion, if not this trip, we will be back again for the 4th!


In that case, she'll love the museum. It is really fascinating and she'll learn a lot. I did.

L


----------



## Sailor

Tip10 said:


> Supposed to to be the last (and worst -pushing 100) day of our heat wave here in St Louis.


Tip, where your heat-wave is ending, ours is only just begining.

Good Morning,

It's gonna be a HoT one at the start of our heat-wave that is expected to hit 110's at some point - today will be only 100.

I am starting off the day with an iced coffee, kicking back with nothing to do, and being lazy. I am so good at this.

Have a beautiful day,

Sailor


----------



## Anju 

Well Sailor beat me, but I have been up for awhile, just busy doing things.

Cloudy and drizzly earlier, but clearing up now.  Another beautiful cool day -


----------



## Jeff

Good morning. Only 105 today. Cool spell.


----------



## Sailor

Anju No. 469 said:


> *Well Sailor beat me...*


I sure hope I didn't beat you too badly, usually I just give hugs. 

Sailor


----------



## Sailor

Jeff said:


> Good morning. Only 105 today. Cool spell.


At least it's a dry heat! 

Make sure you stay hydrated, and stay in-doors in a/c if you can, this goes for everybody in these high temps. Make sure to drink!

And I don't mean this:


----------



## angelad

We need a good afternoon thread.  I never seem to log into this forum in the morning


----------



## intinst

Start one!


----------



## Susan in VA

angelad said:


> We need a good afternoon thread. I never seem to log into this forum in the morning


But it's always morning _somewhere_!


----------



## DD

Well, it's 1:00 AM in Pittsburgh, PA and I told you I would let you know; it's official. I am the Aunt of Miss Pennsylvania! We'll be going with her to Las Vegas for the Miss America Pageant on Jan. 30, 2010. I'm so excited! Official pictures will be posted in the next few days at www.misspa.org. Her name is Shannon Doyle.


----------



## intinst

How very exciting for you and your family, DD!


----------



## Leslie

DD said:


> Well, it's 1:00 AM in Pittsburgh, PA and I told you I would let you know; it's official. I am the Aunt of Miss Pennsylvania! We'll be going with her to Las Vegas for the Miss America Pageant on Jan. 30, 2010. I'm so excited! Official pictures will be posted in the next few days at www.misspa.org. Her name is Shannon Doyle.


Congratulations! How exciting...

Meanwhile, here in Maine it is Sunday morning, 60 degrees and foggy again. I am supposed to throw together a luncheon lobster feast so I guess that's what I'll spend the morning getting ready for.

L


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Good Morning from Mansfield, Ohio!  It's going to be in the 80s here with "isolated thunderstorms."  Last night "scattered thunderstorms" were predicted.  I'm not sure what the difference is.  "Isolated" sounds slightly better to me but the graphic was scarier.    We're watching vintage racing today and the featured marque is the classic Mini, 50 years old this year (we have one).

DD, congrats!!  We'll be watching and rooting for her!

Leslie, we'll be by for lobster, yum!

Susan, my hubby started marathoning about age 43, and finished about age 50, so I guess he wasn't so old then, it was just a long time ago!!!  He picked up about 10 minutes on his previous personal best using the tailwind.

Stay out of the heat!!  Home tomorrow evening....

Betsy


----------



## Meredith Sinclair

sailor said:


> I sure hope I didn't beat you too badly, usually I just give hugs.
> Sailor


Will you to hug and make up!  YOu sound like someone else on here and me!  

Morning folks! NO bugs on the menu today... but OMG (GOSH, that is ) I just woke up to the devine fragrance of my FIL's cooking. Ya gotta LOVE a man who cooks. Did I ever mention how much I LOVE this guy? He is THE BEST!  I'll get back to you and tell you what's cooking in a bit.

ok, so I did not realize that this was not from THIS morning....OOOOPs... blonde moment.


----------



## Meredith Sinclair

DD said:


> Well, it's 1:00 AM in Pittsburgh, PA and I told you I would let you know; it's official. I am the Aunt of Miss Pennsylvania! We'll be going with her to Las Vegas for the Miss America Pageant on Jan. 30, 2010. I'm so excited! Official pictures will be posted in the next few days at www.misspa.org. Her name is Shannon Doyle.


Congrats, how awesome is THAT... what a big bump!


----------



## Meredith Sinclair

Leslie said:


> Congratulations! How exciting...
> 
> Meanwhile, here in Maine it is Sunday morning, 60 degrees and foggy again. I am supposed to throw together a luncheon lobster feast so I guess that's what I'll spend the morning getting ready for.
> L


LOBSTER! Hmmmmmm.... how far away are you again?


----------



## geoffthomas

Congratulations DD.


Come back home safely Betsy.


Good Morning all.


Nice chat last night.


----------



## Jeff

Good morning from Central Texas.

Congratulations DD, be safe Betsy, have a good day everyone.


----------



## Dori

Good Morning from So. Indiana.  Cloudy.  A cold front so the high is only going to be in the mid 80's.  Nephew phoned and is going to play golf right after church so no lunch date for me.


----------



## jpmorgan49

It's a beautiful, sunny morning here in Joliet.  It's 71 with a high of 84.  Looks like a beautiful Sunday!!!  
jp


----------



## Sailor

Happy Sunday!

So much for the 100 degree prediction yesterday, we hit 109!  I think I will wear my bathing suit and sit in front of the fan all day (with a spray bottle of water and pretend I'm at the beach).  I can imagine today's higher prediction of 103 will get even hotter than yesterdays real temps!  Wanna move to Alaska!

Have a Cool Day everyone,  

Sailor


----------



## Susan in VA

Mornin', everyone!  

DD, that's great  --  what a fun accomplishment to have in the family! 

Betsy, he quit at 50??  that means 18 runs in 7 years  Wow.  (I hope that it doesn't also mean that he had an injury or developed some kind of chronic problem that made him quit suddenly.)

Busy day ahead....  have a nice Sunday!


----------



## geoffthomas

Well I am surprised at all the sleepy heads.
It looks like I am the first one here.
Good Monday (?) morning.








I thought I would share the lillies that are in bloom right now.
So many that we can't bring all of them inside.
But it makes the garden fragrant - especially at dusk.

63 now in Derwood (WashDC burb) and going up to a sunny 83.

Just sayin.....


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Geoff,

I was surprised, too!  Usually I find the Good Morning Thread by clicking on "new replies;" this time I had to go looking for it, but by the time I found it, you had posted!

Good Morning from Mansfield, Ohio.  Heading home today, once my sleepy head husband gets up and we have breakfast!

Thanks for the flowery start to the morning!

Betsy


----------



## koolmnbv

Good morning everyone! I think this is my first time posting on this thread. Usually I sleep to late to call it morning.   Hope everyone has a great day.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Ahh, Koolmnbv, it's always morning somewhere!  Sailor has been known to post pretty late by east coast standards!

Have a great day!

Betsy


----------



## Tip10

Good Morning -- a glorious cool morning (60's) in St Louis with LOW humidity -- on its way into only the 80's -- feels absolutely wonderful out there -- and alas I gotta work -- oh well -- beats the alternative I suppose.

Morning to all and here's to a great day!


----------



## Sailor

geoffthomas said:


> Well I am surprised at all the sleepy heads.
> It looks like I am the first one here.
> Good Monday (?) morning.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I thought I would share the lillies that are in bloom right now.
> So many that we can't bring all of them inside.
> But it makes the garden fragrant - especially at dusk.
> 
> 63 now in Derwood (WashDC burb) and going up to a sunny 83.
> 
> Just sayin.....


Geoff, what a beautiful picture of your lillies, and I can only imagine the scent! I have a picture of one spectacular flower I took a picture of, I must share it when I come across it.

GOOD MORNING!

It's gonna get HoT again today, expected highs of 100 -110 'til the end of the week. Now, that's HoT! I will be living indoors with the a/c on until further notice.

Have a cool day,

Sailor


----------



## Leslie

Morning all,

60 degrees and surprise, surprise, it's raining again! LOL.

The lobster feast was a success. Now it's Monday and back to work for me.

L


----------



## Sailor

koolmnbv said:


> Good morning everyone! I think this is my first time posting on this thread. Usually I sleep to late to call it morning.  Hope everyone has a great day.


Not too worry about it, I will say GOOD AFTERNOON here as well as GOOD MORNING, it's just a place to check in no matter what time it is. I am on west coast time so when I slept til noon I was really late posting. It's all good.



Betsy the Quilter said:


> Ahh, Koolmnbv, it's always morning somewhere! Sailor has been known to post pretty late by east coast standards!
> 
> Have a great day! Betsy


Yep, that's me - even posting late by WEST COAST STANDARDS as well. 

Welcome back home, Betsy!

Sailor


----------



## Jeff

Good morning from deep in the heart of Texas. Only going to 98 today.


----------



## Tip10

sailor said:


> Yep, that's me - even posting late by WEST COAST STANDARDS as well.
> 
> Welcome back home, Betsy!
> 
> Sailor


Holy Moly Sailor -- are you posting Good Morning at O'Damn early -- or is it a case of posting a Good Morning from WHOA its _REALLY_ LATE?


----------



## Sailor

Tip10 said:


> Holy Moly Sailor -- are you posting Good Morning at O'Damn early -- or is it a case of posting a Good Morning from WHOA its _REALLY_ LATE?


Hahaha, what a laugh I got out of this! Now, this right here is funny!

Let me check - - - Yep, it's Good Morning at O-Damn early!


----------



## Susan in VA

Good morning, all!

Geoff, I'm a few miles south of you and MY lilies aren't in bloom yet!    They'll be open in another week or so, I think.

What IS going to bloom within a day or two is the flower that DD calls "Black-eyed Mamas"!  

Me, I'm not in bloom yet this morning.  Need more tea.  Hope everyone has a nice day!


----------



## intinst

Good Morning to everyone. 81 on its way to mid nineties here, with it being partly cloudy to hold down the heat a little. It does not get to 100 often in AR, to much geen to heat up. When I lived in Wichita, KS it was a regular event each summer, somtimes going to 110. People here alway say "but it is a dry heat" when I tell them about it, "and the wind blows," they'll say. "High heat and moving air, you do know the principle behind a blast furnace, don't you?" is my reply.


----------



## Anju 

Thought I'd beat Sailor, BUT shes up at o dark thirty!  EGADS what is this world coming to


----------



## Leslie

58 degrees and it is raining again. Surprise, surprise.

L


----------



## drenee

62 this morning with only a high of 68 expected.  Raining and dreary out.  
I have to have an EKG done this morning, and I'm not sure what other tests the doc has lined up for me.  My son and his wife were wrorried about me, so they showed up at about 10:30 last night with the boys.  
Have a great day, Kindlefriends.
deb

DD, huge congratulations to your family.  
Leslie, how are your parents doing?


----------



## Sailor

GOOD MORNING!

I'm Up!  As Tip would say, it's O'Damn Early . . . couldn't stay asleep so, here I am.  Sorry Anju, beat you too it this morning.

It's going to be a cooler day today, we may get under 100.  The one day of 109 was too much, I wouldn't wish it on anyone (well, maybe a few  )

Here's wishing you a grand day,

Sailor


----------



## geoffthomas

Good Tuesday morning
It is 65 in Derwood, Maryland.
Sunny Pretty
Here is a pic of my purple daylillies.










God makes nice stuff.

Just sayin......


----------



## Susan in VA

geoffthomas said:


> God makes nice stuff.


... for the gardens of nice people like you, Geoff! Those daylilies are gorgeous!


----------



## Tip10

Good Morning All!!

68 right now on the way to what should be a glorious 83 today in St Louis.

Sailor -- you gotta quit keepin' them east coast hours -- you'll screw everybody up here!  

The easties used to seeing you pop in till its time to think about going to lunch!  

Keep COOL!

A great day to all!


----------



## DD

Only 71 this morning as we drive home from NY to MD. I've only been home for 2 out of the last 12 days. Looking forward to unpacking and spending more time here with all of you until we're on the move again at the end of July for a family wedding.


----------



## Anju 

DD you have such a boring life  

It's 70 here and going to be another nice day.

Sailor have you been to the doctor lately?  I am worried about you getting up so early so often lately  

Everyone stay in under the A/C and if you are out stay hydrated and in the shade and be careful.


----------



## Susan in VA

Anju No. 469 said:


> Sailor have you been to the doctor lately? I am worried about you getting up so early so often lately


She's in love, remember? Needing less sleep is one of those weird side effects.


----------



## Jeff

Good morning all. Thunder, lightning, wind and rain are the price of a cooler day in central Texas. I'm running on backup batteries with the alarms shrieking in my ears. Let's see if I can post this before the shutdown sequence kicks in.


----------



## intinst

Mornin'. 75 on the way to 95 with rain possible. On my way to get my drivers license renewed. at least I'll have my Kindle to help with the wait.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Good Morning!

Back home again.  Great trip, now I have to go into full quilt boogie mode!

DRenee--let us know how your tests go!!!

Betsy


----------



## EllenR

Good morning to all from a bright, sunny Seattle morning! The temp here is a cool 58 degrees under a bright blue sky with my favorite bright yellow orb smiling down.

I have to start work but I'll take some pics of my lovely flowers later and post them tomorrow morning.

Have a great day all!

EllenR


----------



## DD

Anju No. 469 said:


> DD you have such a boring life
> 
> It's 70 here and going to be another nice day.
> 
> Sailor have you been to the doctor lately? I am worried about you getting up so early so often lately
> 
> Everyone stay in under the A/C and if you are out stay hydrated and in the shade and be careful.


I would welcome being bored right now!


----------



## kevin63

Morning.  Actually just got home from Key West after a long flight delay in Miami, so I'm about to hit the bed now that's it after 3am.  Hope you all have a great day.


----------



## drenee

Currently 58 and the birds are happily singing.  Weatherman says high of 70 today.  Yesterday was very nice.  Not too hot, just a couple of rain showers.  
My son and his family are still here.  They're going to stay at least until after tests tomorrow.  
My daughter-in-law has been awesome (as usual).  She has done my laundry, cooked a fabulous dinner last night, cleaned up afterwards,  swept out my garage.  She's definitely a keeper.
deb


----------



## Leslie

Welcome back, Kevin. Glad you are home safe and sound.

58 degrees and cloudy and wet. Not sure if it will rain or not. C'mon, Mother Nature! It's July! Time for summer to begin!

L


----------



## geoffthomas

good morning all.
in a rush as usual


----------



## Tip10

Good Morning from St Louis.
Kevin brought back some beautiful weather for us!  Much better than what he left us with when he went away!!!  

67 now on its way to about 82 and it feels wonderful out there.

Happy Friday to all!!  Last day of work this week -- don't have to be back till TUESDAY and looking forward to it!


----------



## Sailor

Welcome back, Kevin! Pictures?

GOOD MORNING!

It's gonna be under 100 today! Tomorrow I leave for a trip to Eureka, Cali - my sister and I are taking our yearly vacation there. It's an old seaport kind of town, along the Northern Cali coast, they have spectacular fireworks on the water which this year we will be on a boat to watch them (hopefully, it's my plan anyway). My brother will stay here at the house to watch my critters, 4 cats, a big dog and a fishtank. Are ya gonna miss me? 

Have a wonderful day,

Sailor


----------



## Anju 

Glad you are back safe and sound Kevin.  Have a terrific trip Sailor, will be thinking of you, one place I wanted to go so enjoy for me as well.  Deb I am so glad you DIL is a keeper, my MIL does not think hers is   , oh well.  Be sure and let us know as soon as you know about your tests.

Another beautiful day where I am - y'all stay cool and happy.


----------



## Tip10

I LOVE Eureka!

Used to be one of my favorite weekend ROAD TRIPS when I was in High School in the Bay Area.

Either Eureka, Truckee or Solvang depending upon if we were in a North, South or East mood -- weren't no West road trips though!


----------



## Susan in VA

Good morning, Kindleboards!  

Nip and a punch!


----------



## Sailor

Tip,

I LOVE IT TOO!  oops, I yelled!  We go every year, I never tire of it.  

I haven't been to Solvang in a few years, got to go now.  I got hooked on the red cabbage in the restaurants there.

Trukee in the winter is some harsh traveling, but beautiful.

The West roads would lead to the ocean, grab a boat and make your own paths!  This is the only reason I stay in Cali, it's beautiful here.


----------



## Sailor

Anju No. 469 said:


> Have a terrific trip Sailor, will be thinking of you, one place I wanted to go so enjoy for me as well.


Thank you, Anju,

I will try to take lots of pictures and post them in that new 'Post Your Vacation Photos' thread that someone is going to start.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Good Morning!!!

Glad to be home, though I haven't felt good since we got home Monday evening...gotta start working on a quilt today.  

Have a good one, y'all!

Betsy


----------



## Jeff

Good morning from McGregor, Texas. Have a great day, everyone.


----------



## Ann in Arlington

Good Morning. . . .I didn't sleep well last night either, Betsy. . .must be something weird here in the DC area.  

Today looks to be a really nice day though. . .so that's sompthin'!


----------



## cytorath

Good morning all


----------



## kevin63

Susan in VA said:


> Good morning, Kindleboards!
> 
> Nip and a punch!


Is this your Papillion? How cute! I have two of them now, one little girl that is the same color as yours (if that is yours) and one boy that is black and white (he has a beautiful coat).


----------



## Sailor

kevin63 said:


> Is this your Papillion? How cute! I have two of them now, one little girl that is the same color as yours (if that is yours) and one boy that is black and white (he has a beautiful coat).


Kevin,

The Papillion avatar was a dare to Susan in return for her dare to me...

Long story short, she dared me to use my green witch as my avatar, so I did and I double-dog dared her to use a dog instead of a cat on hers. So we both took the dares.


----------



## kevin63

Tip10 said:


> Good Morning from St Louis.
> Kevin brought back some beautiful weather for us! Much better than what he left us with when he went away!!!
> 
> 67 now on its way to about 82 and it feels wonderful out there.
> 
> Happy Friday to all!! Last day of work this week -- don't have to be back till TUESDAY and looking forward to it!


I heard that it did get really hot here in Saint Louis after I left on the 19th. Southern Florida is getting a lot of rain and the temperatures have been breaking records both with actual temperatures and heat indexes. Miami International airport was a nightmare last night with all the late arrivals and departures. I sat on the plane for 2 hours last night after we boarded and then when it did start to move, we were in a long line of planes waiting to take off. The rain and lighting was unbelievable there last night. They flew us from Miami up to Jacksonville and then over to Tennessee and finally to Saint Louis to avoid all the storms in that area. I saw 2 other K2's in the first class area where I was last night. They were a couple from Saint Louis and she said they just had them a week and loved them. They were naked K2's so I had to mention Decalgirl and Kindleboards.

Tip10---

What part of Saint Louis are you in? South City area here (on the Hill).

Have a great day everyone.


----------



## Aravis60

Good morning! It's 63 here, with an expected high in the lower 70s and some rain for later today. Have a good day everyone.


----------



## kevin63

sailor said:


> Welcome back, Kevin! Pictures?


Ok, here are a few. Not the best quality pictures, I only had my cell phone. They were taken from the balcony where I was staying. It was a beautiful view!!!


----------



## Leslie

Oh, great pictures. Thanks, Kevin! I'd love to go to Key West someday.

L


----------



## Susan in VA

kevin63 said:


> Is this your Papillion? How cute! I have two of them now, one little girl that is the same color as yours (if that is yours) and one boy that is black and white (he has a beautiful coat).


Kevin, Sailor's right, though she forgot to mention that this is just temporary.  I believe we agreed on 24 hours. Though I understand that a number of people really like hers , so who knows, it might make regular appearances with her others now!

I have three cats, and no dogs. If I ever get a dog, I'll find a shelter dog... but if I have my choice, I'd like either a Bernese mountain dog or a Papillon! How about posting pictures of yours in the pet thread?


----------



## kevin63

Good Morning.  63 in Saint Louis this morning.  Should get up to 85 today.  The house is clean, the grass is cut and I'm not doing anything today.  Sounds like a full reading day.  I finished the two Tom Corcoran novels that were available in Kindle format.  Wish the other 3 were available.  I'll start something new today just not sure what.


----------



## Leslie

Good morning,

57 degrees and guess what? It is raining. Quel suprise!

L


----------



## geoffthomas

7 ish in Derwood, MD 63 degrees.
Looks like a sunny day today going up to 80.

Have a very nice day today.


----------



## Susan in VA

And 0745 in northern VA, 66 degrees, going up to 85.

Time to start planning for Saturday's picnic...

Have a good day, everyone!


----------



## Ann in Arlington

Arlington looks much like Derwood, today.  I expect there will be afternoon thundershowers, but, really, for July 2, the weather is WONDERFUL.

Plan of the Day:  grocery store, laundry -- sounds exciting, doesn't it.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Good Morning!  And HAPPY BIRTHDAY Leslie!!!

The afternoon thunderstorm yesterday watered my plants so that I don't have to this morning.  A good thing.

We're getting new dining room chairs today, yay!  Now we don't have to worry about the chairs collapsing under our guests.  

Betsy


----------



## Anju 

Been raining since 3 am and the satellite shows more - we can use it!  I have no plans to leave the house so going to change books and get me a good mystery and curl up and read.  That is if I can get DH to be quiet, oh Wimbleton is on, that will occupy him.

Hopefully the rain will go away for the rest of y'all and you can have a wonderful day.


----------



## Jeff

Good morning from McGregor, Texas where we're back to triple digit temperatures.


----------



## intinst

76 on it's  way to 92 here in AR today. Probably won't be posting much for a little while, my work has decided to put us on 12 hours a day, 7 days a week, starting tomorrow. That's a bit hard on a 57 year old man who is still doing a physical job.


----------



## Anju 

Take care intinst - we will definitely miss you!  One of these days you are going to look back on this and wonder just how you did it


----------



## intinst

I wonder how i do it now.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Take care, Intinst!!!

Betsy


----------



## Sailor

intinst said:


> I wonder how i do it now.


We all wonder how you're doing it now, also!!! You do put in those long days and hours!

GOOD MORNING,

I am packing and getting ready to leave today, heading out for Eureka, Cali... woot-woot! If I can't get online then you will hear from me either Thursday or Friday. I'm gonna have a blast!

See ya all later,

Sailor


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Have a great time, Sailor!

Betsy


----------



## Leslie

Good morning all, 

58 degrees and cloudy but at the moment, it is not raining. I am off to NH this morning to take Lance back to his job...the one he impulsively quit on Tuesday and was able to get back yesterday. Hooray!

L


----------



## kevin63

65 degrees here this morning in Saint Louis.  Happy Friday everyone!


----------



## Ann in Arlington

63 here this morning. . .I've turned the A/C OFF again. . . only had it on a day or two . . .there hasn't been any humidity and it's not gotten warmer than mid-80's so why pay the electric company?  

Good Morning everyone!


----------



## Jeff

The temperatures are supposed to stay below a hundred for the weekend in central Texas. We'll see.

Good morning, everyone.


----------



## jpmorgan49

It's a wonderful 67 degrees and going up to 81 today in Joliet!!!!
jp


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Good morning, everyone!

It's going to be a beautiful day here in No Virginia!  Like Ann, we've got the house opened up  Unlike Ann, we've run the air conditioning a lot...we live in a swanp, Ann lives up on a hilll.  

It's so beautiful today I think we'll have a picnic at the Great Marsh, a National Wildlife site off the Potomac River, where eagles fly by, usually chasing some poor Osprey who caught a fish, LOL!

Betsy


----------



## Anju 

Good morning y'all - noticed it is supposed to be sunny in the NE, good luck Leslie (BTW did you have a good birthday??)

Heading for the big city to find a rice cooker!  Everyone have a safe day


----------



## Bren S.

Good Morning All. Cloudy and 72 here this morning


----------



## geoffthomas

Well at this time it is not morning anymore and it is 72 degrees in Maryland.
Expect to go up to 77.
Cloudy but otherwise pretty.
Busy catching up with housecleaning and then out to the garden.








Have a blessed day.


----------



## Sailor




----------



## kevin63

73 degrees already at 03:15 this morning in Saint Louis. *Happy 4th of July*. Have a safe one and be careful.


----------



## Jaasy




----------



## intinst

Well, made it through the first 12 hour day/night, I'll be going to bed soon, be safe everybody and:


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Good Morning!!

Intinst--get some sleep and have a great day!

Happy 4th of July, everyone! It's beautifully cool this morning here in Northern VA, we're planning a cookout for tomorrow.










Betsy


----------



## Leslie

Happy July 4th everybody. It's 66 degrees and the sky is not blue but it's not raining. Yesterday, we did get a few glimpses of blue sky on the drive to and from NH.

Here's a vintage WWII ad for your holiday entertainment!


----------



## cytorath

Happy Birthday America!!!!!  

It's sunny and 65 in central PA!


----------



## geoffthomas

67 in Derwood, going up to a sunny/cloudy(?) 81 later.
Have beautiful and safe Independence Day.

I may have to watch part of John Adams in tribute.
Nah! too many weeds need my attention.


----------



## Jeff

Happy Birthday America, and Happy Independence Day, Everyone.

Thanks for all the 4th of July pictures. This is my favorite holiday.

Geoff, have you seen the musical "1776"? It's a long movie but fun.


----------



## Anju 

Happy 4th everyone, and Happy Birthday America, and please everyone stay safe!


----------



## Cowgirl

Well it finally rained here last night and now the air smells wonderful.  That rain cleared out all the dirt that gets blown off the mountains.  
Happy 4th!!!


----------



## Aravis60

Good morning and happy 4th of July everyone!


----------



## Sailor

GOOD MORNING FROM EUREKA, CA!

HAPPY INDEPENDENCE DAY! May God Bless America!

Stay safe and sane,

Sailor


----------



## Elmore Hammes

There's a nice video saluting Captain America on Youtube: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3qMRVwAvufA

Happy 4th of July.

Elmore


----------



## sigrosenblum

Rain was promised. But the promise was not kept. And this turned out to be perfect weather for the Fourth. Warm and welcoming, but dry and comfortable. Happy holiday, fellow KB-ers.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

We also had great weather here in northern VA/Washington, DC. The National Fireworks display on the mall looked fantastic on TV (hate the crowds )










Happy 4th! Hope everyone had a safe and satisfying holiday!

Betsy


----------



## Susan in VA

Betsy the Quilter said:


> The National Fireworks display on the mall looked fantastic on TV (hate the crowds )


It looked even better live! 

I hate crowds too, but DD_ loves _fireworks. What can one do....


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Yes, with kids, it's different.  I've been down there, years ago, and it was bad then.  Lately we've gone to the 4th of July celebration at the University of Maryland with the grandboys, but not this year.

Betsy


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Is it fair to say good morning since we're here now?

Betsy


----------



## Susan in VA

Sure!  Good morning Betsy!  

Good morning, all you people who are still sleeping soundly!


----------



## Susan in VA

Regarding the Fourth on the Mall, I'm sure it was VERY different before they put in all the security.    I was never there for it before '04 or '05.    (Always used to spend the long weekend away, before DD.)  Since then we haven't missed one...  and the crowds are worse every year.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

The last time I was there, people carried sofas down to sit on.  Imagine them doing that now!  

Betsy


----------



## Susan in VA

LOL!  It would make the evening news now.


----------



## Meredith Sinclair

Betsy the Quilter said:


> The last time I was there, people carried sofas down to sit on. Imagine them doing that now!
> Betsy


Sounds like Mardi Gras in N.O.


----------



## J.T. Banks

I hope everybody had a safe, sane, wonderful 4th of July


----------



## Bren S.

Good Sunday Morning All


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Woohoo, Good Morning from Northern Virginia!!!

Betsy


----------



## Ann in Arlington

Good Morning.

I went down to the Mall (DC) for the concert and fireworks once in 98 with my brother and his friend -- they were visiting from NJ and wanted the experience.  98 was the year, the temperature and the humidity.  Still it was fun.  Yes, HUGE crowds.  We knew that going in and just dealt.  No big deal.  (When we moved here we could see the top of the Washington Monument from our front window. . .can't any more (13 years later) 'cause the darn trees have grown.   )

I will observe, yesterday's weather was PERFECT for it, if one were so inclined.  My son and I spent the afternoon at the baseball game and it was great -- Nats beat the brave and Dunn got his 300th career home run. . .woo hoo!  We only got a little sunburned.  

Today will be not as warm and probably rainy. . . but that's o.k. too. . . .


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

I'm glad we went, once.  I've also seen them a couple times from people's homes who lived where you could see them. That's cool too.  I can't remember the year we went...too long ago.

Betsy


----------



## Leslie

Morning everyone,

74 degrees and a beautiful sunny day. We get to spend this lovely day driving all over creation, but my reward is dinner at a favorite restaurant that I very rarely get to go to. Yum!

L


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Leslie, tell us which restaurant--or are you afraid hordes of KindleBoarders will show up there!  

Betsy


----------



## kevin63

67 and raining again in Saint Louis this morning.  Rained a lot last night but they still seemed to manage to shoot the fireworks.


----------



## Leslie

Betsy the Quilter said:


> Leslie, tell us which restaurant--or are you afraid hordes of KindleBoarders will show up there!
> 
> Betsy


The Woodshed in Moultonboro, NH. The reason I very rarely get to go there is because it is about a 75 minute drive and is only open for dinner. The timing doesn't usually work out. However, today we are dropping Hannah off at her Art Institute and will finish up there at about 4:45 pm. We decided to come home via Moultonboro so we can return Larry the cat to his owner, who happens to be renting a cottage just down the road from the restaurant. So, for a change, the timing is on our side. We have a 7:15 reservation.

http://www.thewoodshedrestaurant.com/index.htm

More than likely, I'll order the house cut of roast beef, since that's what I always have.

L


----------



## enwood

69 and cloudy in Hickory, NC.  Going to church this morning, and then......nothing.  Absolutely nothing.  That makes me so happy!


----------



## geoffthomas

65 in Derwood, MD. Going up to  74 with a few sprinkles all day.

I used to go to the Mall for the fireworks - a lot of years ago.
Can remember when they had the BeachBoys and it was said that that was not patriotic enough.
People camped out the night before and got rained on-a lot.

Don't like crowds. Don't go anymore. Watch on TV.

Have a great day.


----------



## Susan in VA

Ann in Arlington said:


> they were visiting from NJ and wanted the experience.


It's a great experience to have at least _once_, I think -- it's not everybody's cup of tea to do it regularly, but certainly a memorable experience.

Good morning (version 2.0), everyone


----------



## Susan in VA

geoffthomas said:


> they had the BeachBoys and it was said that that was not patriotic enough.


Wasn't it Nancy Reagan who said that? I remember the fuss at the time...

It does seem to rain frequently for the Fourth. The past two years we got drenched, and they even evacuated the Mall for a little while because of lightning. But as long as DD is sooo enthusiastic about fireworks, I'll be going there with her.

A nice cool-ish day today, overcast and probably some rain later... perfect for getting some gardening done. I was supposed to go away this morning for a few days, but that got postponed at the last minute, so now I have four days of "found time" with no commitments.


----------



## Cowgirl

It's going to be 110 in the valley today so you'll find me in the pool all day!


----------



## Anju 

Had to wait awhile for the sun to decide to come out so I could wash, been unusually cloudy and rainy all week.  Really nice nice nice day today though, high 80 and 68 early dark am.  

My wish on the 4th of July is to take a plane ride across the US at dusk to see all the fireworks from the air - but not at 35,000 ft. so guess I'll have to win the lotto and charter a jet and have a contest with KBers who want to join me.


----------



## Kind

Just woke up from a 12 Hour sleep!!


----------



## Sailor

Kind said:


> Just woke up from a 12 Hour sleep!!


Alright! Good on ya! Them's my kind of hours. 

GOOD MORNING FROM EUREKA, CALI...

Where it is dreary, overcast and the ocen mist gets ya soaked walking a block to the co-op store for coffee and fresh baked goods made without ingredients you can't pronounce. I am in my room with the heater on and under the covers - really fun vacation! 

Yesterday was the street fair, lots of foods, but I ended up getting a green tea ice cream at a local shop. Lots of hippy items for sale, so I didn't get anything. The Fireworks were spectacular, I will never forget them my whole life.

Hope everyone survived the 4th!

Have a wonderful Sunday,

Sailor


----------



## Leslie

Morning all, 

Happy Monday. 61 degrees and it looks like we'll have sun today, after the early morning fog burns off.

L


----------



## brianm

Good morning all & happy Monday. I hope each of you had a nice 4th. of July weekend ? Looks like a decent day in
Southern Pennsylvania today.......all the best to each of you.

                Brian


----------



## intinst

Good Morning all, made it through the 12 hour days, now on to the 10 hour, 7 days a week for the foreseeable future!
Got off at 3:30 am, think I'll go to bed now.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Good morning!  Some early risers today!

Beautiful and cool this morning.  One of our local fox/foxes(?) was celebrating the holiday weekend late into the night right outside our house!  Never could see him/her, though.

Quilting today!

Betsy


----------



## enwood

Cool and cloudy here.  Back to work today after a week off.  I hope those two year olds take it easy on me!


----------



## kevin63

Good Monday Morning.  It's 63 degrees here in Saint Louis this morning.  Hopefully the sun will pop out this morning and get rid of this awful grayness out there.


----------



## Jeff

Thunder, lightening, wind and rain in the heart of Texas. Have a good morning, everyone.


----------



## geoffthomas

It is 58 in Derwood, MD supposed to go up to 83 and be sunny all day.










Front garden is "paying off" now.

Have a great day.


----------



## Sailor

^ ^ Another beautiful flower post, Geoff - God must be very pleased with your garden to give it the continuing vibrancy it has!



GOOD MORNING FROM EUREKA CA!  

On the Lost Coast - where it's overcast, chilly, and the sea mist in the air gets ya wet!

Have a good one! 

Sailor


----------



## harfner

Good morning from Ann Arbor, Michigan!  There's a wild plumber in my basement.


----------



## intinst

Sun is shining here this am, lots of rain and nature's fireworks during the night. Be safe all.


----------



## Anju 

Another beautiful day - mornin' y'all


----------



## Guest

Good Morning! 

MIAMI

95 Degrees / 50% Humidity

LOVE IT !!


----------



## Leslie

Good morning,

57 degrees and guess what? Rain is predicted! We had two sunny days and now the rain is back...I am so glad I live here and am not spending money to rent a cottage on the beach or a lake.

L


----------



## geoffthomas

Good Morning
63 degrees going to 83 in Derwood, MD (WashDC suburb)
Have a fabulous day.


----------



## Tip10

Good Morning from St Louis -- 65 this morning on the way to 88.

Back to work -- bummer -- was a nice 5 days away!


----------



## Ann in Arlington

Good Morning!  Today is a lovely 72 (going up to mid 80's) with low humidity and blue sky.  Not at all like July in DC, which is just fine with me!  Laundry and errands to run today. . . .


----------



## Jeff

Good morning. It's 72 and humid in Central Texas. Have a great day, everyone.


----------



## Anju 

Satellite looks nasty your way Jeff - be safe.

66 deg. here, on the way to another beautiful day.


----------



## crebel

Good Morning to everyone!  I haven't had computer access while traveling (but had great WN the whole time and I loved that) for almost 2 weeks and I have missed you all!  I may never catch up with everything I missed - new avatars threw me for a couple of folks, I missed wishing everyone Happy Birthday and there are a BUNCH of new people I haven't met yet.  My coffeepot blew up this morning so I have to head to the Keuring thread and see what my options are.  Everyone have a safe and happy day!


----------



## vikingwarrior22

sorry to read about your coffee pot, mine was ok this am, folgers with coffeemate cinnamon creamer stuff, drinkin it out under my gazebo watchin the hummers eat/drink their breakfast...watchin the thunderboomers gather...vw


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Getting ready to go out, hubby and I went for a nice walk (though it's getting warm and a bit humid).  Off for a meeting with another quilter whom I'm giving tech support to--she needs to practice with my equipment before her lecture next week!  (Check out her website at www.doughtydesigns.com)

Have a great day, everyone!

Betsy


----------



## intinst

Good Morning everyone. 70 going to today, supposed to be nice.I only had to work 9 hours last night, felt like only hlf a day after the 12 hour stuff.


----------



## EllenR

Good morning all! It's a chilly, cloudy morning here in Seattle. Highs are expected in the low 60s. It's not unwelcome as we had an unusually sunny and hot weekend, so the locals are just starting to perk back up after 2 days of coolness. 

Happy Tuesday to all!

EllenR


----------



## Meredith Sinclair

Thank God for the rain... Nice cool-ish morning, stornming like crazy! YAY!


----------



## Susan in VA

It's almost not morning anymore, but Good Morning anyway!  Busy since early today, and more ahead for the afternoon so no KB time for me until late tonight.    

Betsy, those quilts are beautiful!!  Oh to have that kind of creative talent...

Have a great Tuesday, everyone!


----------



## Sailor

GOOD MORNING FROM EUREKA CA where the sun is mostly hiding!

The air is so cool and the sea breezes are awesome that I slept late (oh my  )!  I had left all the windows open in this hotel room last night, I now have the heater on.

Coffee for me is walking the next block over to the Organic Foods Co-Op store and choosing all kinds of goodies to eat and drink.  The coffee is amazing... the Lattes are made only with organic milk.  I am pigging out there and have yet to eat at a restaurant, their hot foods area and salad bar are amazing too.  The bakery items are to die for, and I probably will with as much as I've eaten these past few days.

Have a wonderful day,

Sailor


----------



## Leslie

crebel said:


> Good Morning to everyone! I haven't had computer access while traveling (but had great WN the whole time and I loved that) for almost 2 weeks and I have missed you all! I may never catch up with everything I missed - new avatars threw me for a couple of folks, I missed wishing everyone Happy Birthday and there are a BUNCH of new people I haven't met yet. My coffeepot blew up this morning so I have to head to the Keuring thread and see what my options are. Everyone have a safe and happy day!


Welcome back, crebel (Chris, right?). We missed you!

L


----------



## crebel

Thanks Leslie - I definitely had KB withdrawal and I actually had to watch the Weather Channel to find out what was happening around the country instead of checking in with the Good Morning thread!  Hope you had a happy birthday.

Yes, you are correct....

Chris


----------



## Leslie

Good morning everyone,

Happy Wednesday! Hump day...57 degrees and raining this morning...LOL. More rain!

L


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

G'morning from beautiful cool northern Virginia!  63 here, the birds are singing!

Working on quilts and stuff for our upcoming trip to Finland, then going down to Fredericksburg, about an hour south, for lunch and errands.

Chris, glad you can hang out with us again!

Intinst, glad you had a short day!

Sailor, don't eat too much!  

Betsy


----------



## Leslie

Are you taking the quilts to Finland, Betsy? As gifts?

L


----------



## kevin63

67 degrees and Sunny right now in Saint Louis, MO this morning.  Should hit the upper 80's today.


----------



## Sailor

Betsy the Quilter said:


> Sailor, don't eat too much!


Too Late for That!  The diet starts today!

GOOD MORNING FROM MY LAST DAY IN EUREKA CA!!!

I have to get up at O'My Gosh it's Early and start packing, my sister wants to leave by 7:30AM.

I will be spending the night at her place then going home tomorrow. My pets must all be missing me, I sure do miss my blind little girl kitty, she must think I've abandoned her.

I have got to take a shower and start packing up (and leave the maid a tip for all the junk she has to clean up  )

Have a wonderful Wednesday,

Sailor


----------



## geoffthomas

Good Morning from Derwood, MD - 64 now going up to 80.
Cant believe that it is July and sunny, nottohumid and high of 80.
Have a good day.


----------



## Jeff

It's 77 in Central Texas; going toward 99. Have a good day, everyone.


----------



## crebel

Ah, this is a much better way of getting nationwide weather reports!  Good Morning to all.  Only 65 and rainy again (still) in Iowa, but heading to 90 with high humidity and heat indexes in the 100s expected.  DH is going to have to bale the grass next time he mows at this rate!

Betsy, when are you going to Finland?  I think you need to start a thread (unless you already have and I have missed it) about your trip with pictures of your quilts.  You were traveling when I left two weeks ago, glad you had a safe trip then.

Sailor - it sounds like you need a vacation from your vacation!

Everyone have a safe and happy day.

Chris


----------



## Sailor

crebel said:


> *Sailor - it sounds like you need a vacation from your vacation!*


I do, I am exhausted! 

Welcome back from your trip!


----------



## Anju 

Chris - nice to have you back, we missed you.

Sailor - it will be nice to have you back on your regular schedule, you aren't thinking of doing the boot camp thing again are you?  I think I'd rather diet  

A tad humid here, but coolish, another beautiful day -


----------



## Leslie

Morning all,

62 degrees and I see a bit of blue sky, which is a nice change from the torrential downpours of the past two days.

L


----------



## crebel

Good Morning to all - beautiful, cool (fabulous sleeping) weather here this a.m.  I am off to the casino for the day to celebrate my 50th birthday - DH awakened me this morning with a $50 bill, a $50 Amazon gift certificate and a bouquet of 50 flowers!  It's a great day already - hope everyone else has one too!


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Good Morning!  Another beautiful day here in northern VA, it was so gorgeous last evening we ate out on the patio.  Wonderful!

Happy Birthday Chris!  Great start to the morning!

Yes, I'll start a thread about the trip to Finland, or maybe refer people to my blog.

Yes, one quilt I'm making is for the woman who's hosting us in Finland.  She was an exchange student with my husband's family over 50 years ago and they've kept in contact all this time.  We're giving her a quilt for her 70th birthday.

Betsy


----------



## kevin63

67 degrees in Saint Louis, MO this morning.  Heading up to the 90's.  Should be a hot one today and tomorrow with rain for the weekend.  Should be a lot of people coming into town this weekend for the All-Star game next week.  I'm sure the hotels and restaurants will do well for the next week or so.


----------



## Anju 

Happy Birthday Chris!

72 deg, humid but another beautiful day in -


----------



## Sailor

Anju No. 469 said:


> Sailor - it will be nice to have you back on your regular schedule, *you aren't thinking of doing the boot camp thing again are you?* I think I'd rather diet


Funny, boot camp NEVER entered my mind this time!







I don't think I have it in me to do it again... it took a lot out of me. I'll get back to my regular gym and elliptical it off . . . some day . . .


----------



## Sailor

Hmm, that posted before I was finished with writing the post... strange!

*HaPpY BiRtHdAy, Chris!*

Good Morning from soon to be sunny Hang Town!

My desktop temps are still on Eureka and it is 55 there today, too bad I am here in this heat now. Yesterday was around 90 so I suspect the same for today.

We are going to gamble later at the Red Hawk Indian casino and then have lunch there, they are of the tribe of Miwok Indians. That's Red Hawk, not to be confused with Mike Hawk...

Have a beautiful day,

Sailor


----------



## Bren S.

Good Morning everyone. A cool 65 here with rain on the way


----------



## drenee

Happy Birthday Chris.  What a wonderful husband you have.  

deb


----------



## Sailor




----------



## kevin63

72 degrees already in Saint Louis this morning, heading up to the low 90's.  Should be another hot one today.


----------



## Leslie

Good morning everyone,

61 degrees right now. It is supposed to go up to 80 today. Woo-hoo, summer!

I dreamt about muffins and croissants and pastries so now I feel like going to the bakery to find something for breakfast.  

L


----------



## Aravis60

Good morning everyone. It is 56 right now and is supposed to get up into the mid-80s today.


----------



## Ann in Arlington

Good morning!  Another unseasonably PERFECT day in Northern Virginia.  Plan for the day:  finish the laundry, pack for my trip tomorrow.  I'll be on and off KB too of course.  Also have to catch up on the TiVo recordings and make sure it's set properly for next week so it doesn't save stupid stuff.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

What Ann said!  Except for the part about getting ready for the trip, I still have almost two weeks. Quilting for me here in Northern VA!

Betsy


----------



## drenee

65 sunny degrees in northern WV this Friday morning, heading to 85.  I also have laundry to do, and other little household chores.  I have a few transcripts to get done as well.  I should be able to get 3 of them done today.  
Have a great day everyone.
deb


----------



## Sailor

Good Morning!

It's 59 headed to 90 mostly sunny degrees. Not too shabby for my first whole day back at home.

I have a bad sore throat, raspy voice, and sneezing ... lovely.

Have a safe trip for all who are traveling!

Enjoy your Friday,

Sailor


----------



## Anju 

It is 79 deg here at 3:39 in the afternoon - a little cloudy but a beautiful day in - - -


----------



## Sailor




----------



## drenee

Good morning, Kindle friends.
Ann, have a safe trip, and have fun.

Cloudy and 68 this morning.  Supposed to be 80 with thunderstorms this afternoon.
Have a great Saturday everyone.
deb


----------



## kevin63

Good Morning!  75 degrees and overcast in Saint Louis this morning.  Should be up around 85 today with rain throughout the day, of course, it's the weekend, so here comes the rain, lol


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Good Morning, All!

Ann, have fun at music camp!  Safe travels!

67 degrees here in Northern VA, going out for my walk!

Betsy


----------



## Ann in Arlington

Good Morning!

and Good bye. . . . .of to "Music Camp". Though I should say, for the record, it is officially called "NPM Guitar and Ensemble Institute". Here's a website if anyone is interested: http://www.npm.org/EducationEvents/institutes/index.html

NPM is the National Association of Pastoral Musicians and offers several institutes each summer. . .the Guitar/Ensemble details are about half way down the page. Their programs are always good. . .education and somewhat spiritual as well, but they don't shove it down your throat, if you know what I mean. You can take what you want from the sessions and they won't push you into more than you're comfortable with. It's geared toward Catholic Liturgy but many Insitutes are also attended by music ministers from other denominations as well.

So. . . .we leave in less than an hour and a half so I have to shower and get dressed and finish packing and hope I don't forget anything and lock the house. ..oh, gotta pick the veggies for my father in law who lives in the area -- DH is going along for the ride and to visit with him for the week. . . .I need to check my lists!

You all have a great week and I will hope not to see the "Why I don't Need Kindle" thread at the top of the Let's Talk Kindle page when I get back next Saturday!


----------



## Leslie

Good morning everyone,

75 degrees and sunny. A beautiful day in the neighborhood as Mr. Rogers would say.

L


----------



## crebel

Good Morning to all.  Looks like more stormy weather for us today - hopefully it will be nicer in the northwest corner of the state where we are headed for an outdoor reception!  Hope to be back in time to join chat tonight!


----------



## Anju 

Mornin' all - cloudy and rainy looking this morning, no washing for me!  Guess I'll watch the Tour instead    66 deg now.


----------



## Sailor

Good Morning!

It is gonna be another hot and miserable day here in SuNnY CaLiFoRnIa!  

I'm starved, gotta hunt me down some grub!  I seem to keep working up quite an appetite lately, I am going to have to diet soon!  Or find some bigger avatars!  

Ann, enjoy your trip and travel safe!

Have a wonderful Saturday,

Sailor


----------



## Sailor




----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Good Morning!

Warm and sunny here in Northern Virginia! 73 degrees.  Quilting today and watching races--IndyCar and F1!  Woohoo!

Betsy


----------



## drenee

Good morning.  63 this fine Sunday morningm with a sunny high of 80 expected.  I have a cross stitch project I need to work on today.  
Have a great Sunday KB friends.
deb


----------



## Leslie

Morning all,

63 degrees. Apparently we had lots of thunder and lightning in the night, but I slept through all of it. LOL. My husband was up with the frantic dog.

L


----------



## jpmorgan49

Good Morning from Joliet!  It's a sunny 61 with a high of 81 today.  Looks like a beautiful day!!!!
jp


----------



## crebel

Good Morning from Iowa, 70 degrees and muggy on its way to mid-80s but NO RAIN!!!!  Everyone have a blessed Sunday.

Chris


----------



## kevin63

77 degrees in Saint Louis, MO this morning.  Cloudy out there now, we'll see if we get any rain.  Yesterday it seemed to rain here in the city, but did rain at all in the outer counties of the city, looks like I'll be going to the in-laws today and water her flowers since she didn't get any of the rain yesterday.


----------



## KindleKay (aka #1652)

Good Sunday All!  I haven't posted here in awhile.... Good to see you!

Partly cloudy here in Arkansas with the temp at a muggy 82 already!  DH and DS are leaving in a few hours for Boy Scout camp for the week and I should clean and grocery shop: but I will probably sit and contemplate Decal Girl skins and Oberon covers/colors for my soon to be ordered K2 instead!!!


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

KindleKay, glad to see you back posting, we've missed you!

Congrats on the soon-to-be ordered K2!

Betsy


----------



## drenee

KindleKay, I can't think of a better way to spend an afternoon.  Welcome back.
deb


----------



## Meredith Sinclair

ok, so it is almost noon... but never-the-less... GOOD MORNING! Well, my hubby and I stayed up until 5 AM watching movies and I woke up about 7AM let the dog out and went back to bed, got up at 10:30 and am feeling chipper. It is HOT outside, probably close to 97 already! Sun is shining and I am on the KB so... all is good.


----------



## intinst

Good Morning! (sort of) Worked till 3:30 am, went to bed at 5:00, just got up so it is morning to me. Heat index is to be 104 to 107 today. Got to go back to work today at 5:00pm and work twelve hours. Sometimes I really don't like my job anymore. Be safe all.


----------



## drenee

I'm sorry, intinst.  And we do miss you around here. 
deb


----------



## Anju 

Beautiful day in Central Mexico - hope the rest of you have a wonderful day!  I know I will.


----------



## Sailor

intinst said:


> Sometimes I really don't like my job anymore.


I hope your hours and conditions improve for you soon!

Good aftermorning!

It is getting HoT here again today and it's sunny and bright. Staying inside in the a/c and probably going to take a nap shortly.

Have a nice Sunday,

Sailor


----------



## Sailor




----------



## kevin63

64 degrees at 4 am this morning.  Should get up to the upper 80's today.  They are not calling for any rain today.  Might be a good day to get the grass cut.  Have a great week!


----------



## Leslie

Good morning everyone,

62 degrees and it looks like another nice day is in store for us. Happy Monday...enjoy!

L


----------



## drenee

57 degrees.  High of 78.  
deb


----------



## Ann in Arlington

Good Morning from Covington, Kentucky, just across the river from Cincinnati.  Don't have a widget to tell me the temp bt it looks to be a gorgeous day. . .though probably warm and a bit humid.  They just opened the doors for breakfast so it's time to go be watered and fed!

I'm pretty sure I've sold at least 3 DX's so far. . . .as expected, the folks here are quite amazed with the PDF capability which allows for reading sheet music.  And I've already had the next obvious question:  Is there a peripheral you can attach with a foot pedal so you can turn the page without taking your hands off the instrument!

O.K.  So, going to check my e-mail while everyone else is occupied with food!


----------



## geoffthomas

Good morning from Derwood, Maryland.
70 degrees now going up to 83 at least.
nice sunny day - clear.

My Asian Lilies have now opened. 
Yeah got regular and lots of varieties of day lilies and also these.


----------



## Anju 

Even tho I live in a land of flowers, I love yours much more Geoff - thanks for sharing!

67 deg now., middle-upper 80s later - a beautiful day.


----------



## kevin63

67 degrees this morning at 4:45am in Saint Louis, MO.  Should get up to the mid 80's and some rain today.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Good morning!  Beautiful and cool here in Northern VA!

DC Meetup in Reston today, yay!!  See y'all at 11:30!

Betsy


----------



## KindleKay (aka #1652)

Hot and humid here in Arkansas!!  I'd expect nothing less... But todays a big day cause my K2 is due to be delivered!!  Can't wait til I get home from work!  Happy Tuesday all!


----------



## Leslie

Congratulations, Kay! Kindle delivery day is always exciting...

71 degrees here and it is a beautiful day. We are off to do some sightseeing with out of town guests....

L


----------



## geoffthomas

It was 62 in Derwood MD when I was leaving.
May go up to 84 today.
Sunny, not humid, pretty.

Going to meet up with Betsy and Susan and the crowd (7 of us) in Reston.

Woo Hoo.

Just sayin.....


----------



## Anju 

Mornin' everyone - hope you get some pictures Geoff!!!

67 deg heading to mid 80's - another beautiful day - hope everyone else has a beautiful day as well.

Happy sight-seeing Leslie!


----------



## Guest

GOOD MORNING ALL!

Miami - 88 Degrees
Current: Cloudy
Wind: E at 5 mph
Humidity: 61%


----------



## Rasputina

It's 90 here at 9 am and should be 107 today.


----------



## intinst

KindleKay (aka #1652) said:


> Hot and humid here in Arkansas!! I'd expect nothing less... But todays a big day cause my K2 is due to be delivered!! Can't wait til I get home from work! Happy Tuesday all!


You going to lay siege to the post office like last time?


----------



## Sailor

Good Morning,

It's gonna hit 100, I've got a headache, and I need coffee - or a nap.

Have fun everyone,

Sailor


----------



## Anju 

Sailor said:


> Good Morning,
> 
> It's gonna hit 100, I've got a headache, and I need coffee - or a nap.
> 
> Have fun everyone,
> 
> Sailor


Sailor - they said on the news the other day that caffeine was good for dementia in mice, don't know if they mean it hinders or helps  but I'd personally go for the coffee!


----------



## KindleKay (aka #1652)

intinst said:


> You going to lay siege to the post office like last time?


Ha. Ha!!

Because I chose overnight delivery, Amazon has sent it via UPS, so no, I won't be "laying siege" to the post office. (Thanks for remembering, though!)

However, I AM considering a "run" home to see if it is there. It is currently 1pm and I work 20 minutes away. I have a dentist appointment at 3:45pm so I wasn't going to take a lunch...but....what if it is there all by itself??

(I am a NUT and I know it! )


----------



## geoffthomas

KindleKay (aka #1652) said:


> Ha. Ha!!
> 
> Because I chose overnight delivery, Amazon has sent it via UPS, so no, I won't be "laying siege" to the post office. (Thanks for remembering, though!)
> 
> However, I AM considering a "run" home to see if it is there. It is currently 1pm and I work 20 minutes away. I have a dentist appointment at 3:45pm so I wasn't going to take a lunch...but....what if it is there all by itself??
> 
> (I am a NUT and I know it! )


Please let us know as soon as you have it.
Newuns are important.


----------



## KindleKay (aka #1652)

geoffthomas said:


> Please let us know as soon as you have it.
> Newuns are important.


Thank you, thank you!!! He is here! My new K2 is so pretty and clean and thin and HE TALKS TO ME! And I won a FREE Square Trade Warrenty for him in a Twitter giveaway today and I am so happy and, and....and...

Whew.

That's enough....off to read....


----------



## intinst

KindleKay (aka #1652) said:


> Thank you, thank you!!! He is here! My new K2 is so pretty and clean and thin and HE TALKS TO ME! And I won a FREE Square Trade Warrenty for him in a Twitter giveaway today and I am so happy and, and....and...
> 
> Whew.
> 
> That's enough....off to read....


Don't get so caught up that you forget about us!


----------



## Leslie

Morning all,

58 degrees and it looks like a nice day is in store for us. Our out of town guests have departed, so it is back to the routine for me.

L


----------



## KindleKay (aka #1652)

Another hot and humid day here in central Arkansas! (Whaaaat? Can you believe it? Yes it's true!). And I'm off to work...hoping for just a good a day as Mon and Tues were. I'm kinda sleepy thanks to playin reading my new K2 too late last night.

Happy Wednesday everyone!!


----------



## drenee

Currently sunny 65.  High of 87 today, and thunderstorms tonight.  We need the rain.
deb


----------



## Anju 

65 now, thunders and rain early this am, in the low 80's today, a beautiful day - again


----------



## kevin63

75 degrees at 0730 this morning in Saint Louis, MO and guess what?..............rain.


----------



## Bren S.

Good Morning from Minnesota 
It is sunny and 61 right now,after a rough late afternoon-evening yesterday of nasty storms here, and tornadoes in nearby towns.


----------



## Sailor

Good Morning!

It's been HoT here, yesterday hit 102 (they said 100) so when it says 101 for today I guess it's just gonna be hotter than yesterday - it's 72 now at 6:30am.

Have a wonderful day,

Sailor

I know what I am going to pick up at the store today:


----------



## jpmorgan49

Good Morning from Joliet!  It's 74 right now with a high of almost 90 today and humid.  We did get a nice thunderstorm last night to help the flowers 
jp


----------



## intinst

Morning all. As KIndleKay said, Hot & HUMID here in AR. Good news though, didn't work overtime last night and may get the weekend off. Will try to take loonlover out to eat this Sat. night, if she still recognizes me.  Be safe, everybody.


----------



## Sailor

intinst said:


> *Will try to take loonlover out to eat*


*Are you the Loon she Loves?*


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Good morning, er, afternoon!

Nice day here in Northern VA!  Had a great lunch yesterday with the DC group, glad to meet some others!

Betsy


----------



## Sailor

*Underwater Kelp Forest*


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Feeling underwater today, Sailor?  

Good Morning!!!

Warm and muggy today (compared to the last few days) at 69 degrees heading to 93 today.  It's currently 72 degrees in Lahti, Finland, where I'll be next week this time.  

Quilting today!  Went to a great quilt lecture (I was tech support) last night and I'm all inspired!

Betsy


----------



## Ann in Arlington

Good Morning from Erlanger Kentucky!  (Just across the river from Cincinnati)

Humid today. . . .probably warmish. . . .it's been a good week so far. . .today is kind of the 'big day'. . ..tomorrow is just a short closing session and then head home. . . .I doubt I'll have time to get on at all so don't expect to see me again until Saturday!


----------



## Leslie

Good morning,

Another cool morning (57) from the state that summer has decided not to visit. Fine with me -- I hate hot weather.

L


----------



## drenee

It's already 73 degrees this morning.  It's cloudy and headed to 85.  
Have a great Thurdsday everyone.
deb


----------



## Tip10

Good Morning from St Louis where it FEELS like we're under water.  Really muggy out there the last couple of days -- need a knife to slice through it to move about.

Currently 72 and more rain forecast for this evening.


----------



## Anju 

Had a big thunderstorm at 6 this morning, clearing nicely now, another beautiful day.


----------



## Bren S.

Good Morning from the middle of Minnesota.It's 56 right now and the mugginess is gone thankfully.Headed for a high of 70 today,which is perfect imo.
Have a wonderful day everyone


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Sugar,

I wish it had been like that when we were in Minnesota!  It was 93 when we were in Mankato!

Betsy


----------



## Bren S.

Betsy the Quilter said:


> Sugar,
> 
> I wish it had been like that when we were in Minnesota! It was 93 when we were in Mankato!
> 
> Betsy


Hi Betsy

Yes I remember that you got here in time to enjoy Minnesota hot..it was horrible,because of course our heat is usually also quite humid as you know.

It's been such an odd Summer so far.Before it got hot while you were here in Minnesota it had been really quite chilly,then it got hot and stayed like that for awhile and now is back to cooler.

Oh well my central air needed the break lol


----------



## geoffthomas

It is warm in Derwood Maryland.
Humid today.
Going to get warmer.

I decided to give a SNL weather report - the sun will shine.

Have a great day.


----------



## Rasputina

It's 93 at 9 am and supposed to be 111 today.


----------



## Sailor

Good Morning!



Betsy the Quilter said:


> Feeling underwater today, Sailor?


Yes, usually I am on top of it! 



Tip10 said:


> Good Morning from St Louis where it FEELS like we're under water.


I hope it dries out for you soon.



Rasputina said:


> It's 93 at 9 am and supposed to be 111 today.


I will NOT complain about our 104. 
I will NOT complain about our 104.
I will NOT complain about our 104.
I will NOT complain about our 104.
. . .

Sailor


----------



## drenee

61 this morning.  Cloudy, and a few raindrops were trying to fall when I was putting my trash at the curb.  I think it's supposed to rain some today.
Have a great Friday KB friends.
deb


----------



## Leslie

Good morning everyone,

63 degrees here and foggy this morning. Work this morning then off to NH to pick my daughter up at the Art Institute. Boy, these two weeks have flown by!

L


----------



## Susan in VA

Good morning, everyone!

Still catching up on the threads... two and a half days away in MN, and now my fifth day of no glasses which limits my computer time (too much eyestrain).... if it weren't for the Infinity Word thread, my post count would be cut in half until I get new glasses. 

Which, I found out yesterday, is not going to be for TWO WEEKS <sigh>. I have weird eyes, apparently. 

It's hot and sunny in Northern Virginia.... off to water my thirsty plants!


----------



## drenee

The Infinity Word thread has helped boost a lot of post counts.  I use to have to work really hard for five or six posts a day.  
I'm sorry to hear it's taking so long.  How frustrating.  
deb


----------



## Sailor

Argh! Good Morning,

I'm up early. It is gonna be another scorcher! Even hotter today than yesterday <sigh>

I guess I'll turn on the front sprinklers since the lawn in drying and make some coffee - gotta hunt down some grub too, I'm starved. 

Have a wonderful day,

Sailor


----------



## crebel

Good Morning to you, good morning to you, good morning everybody, good morning to you (guess I need a singing emoticon this morning)!  Only 54 today on its way to mid 70s - perfect weather.  I'm off to pick up one sister and head to other sister's house for a "Sister's Weekend" - nothing but being slugs together all weekend and having fun!  Everybody have a safe happy weekend!

Chris


----------



## koolmnbv

Good Morning all. First day in a LONG time I have been up early. 

Also I agree the word game thread has given me alot of extra posts since it started. I'd be about 100posts less than this if It hadn't started.


----------



## jpmorgan49

It's 59 with a high of 72 here in Joliet.  LOVE IT.
jp


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Good morning!!!

Sunny and HOT here in Northern VA but a great day nonetheless.  Off to breakfast and quilting (I'll post a pic when I get it to a photographable (is that a word?) state!

Betsy


----------



## intinst

Good morning from AR, where the humidity level may be higher than the temperature today. It's to reach 85 degrees today, which is 10 or more degrees cooler than recent temps. AND it really is Friday, I get the weekend off! (unless there is a drop in or major catastrophe)


----------



## drenee

intinst, nice to see you saying good morning at a normal hour.  Keeping my fingers crossed you get some days off.
deb


----------



## drenee

http://www.myspace.com/avanzarmusic

Sorry, but I have to post this link to my son's My Space page
If The World Were Made of Clay is pretty good. 
deb


----------



## jpmorgan49

Great song Deb...
jp


----------



## kevin63

67 degrees and unbelievably cool for July here in Saint Louis this morning.  Yesterday was an absolutely beautiful day.  Should be the same today and tomorrow.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Good morning!  Cool breeze this morning here in northern VA, temp is 68 degrees.  Up late last night quilting (and KB) and now up early.  Off for coffee and more quilting!

Did I mention we're having a KindleBoards Contest in the Lunar Landing thread in Not Quite Kindle?  Check it out!

Betsy


----------



## Leslie

Good morning,

63 degrees and....rainy! Of course, it's the weekend so of course it rains, here in "sunny Vacationland." LOL

L


----------



## Susan in VA

Mornin', all!  Pleasant out this morning, yesterday's rain cleared out the mugginess.  

Busy day ahead...  but first, tea and Kindleboards.


----------



## drenee

Good Saturday morning.  Bright, sunny and 62 out this morning.  It's supposed to be a very nice day today.  Had some pretty bad storms blow through last night.  Supposed to be in the low 70s today.  Nice day for a wedding.  
Have a great day everyone.

deb


----------



## Ann in Arlington

Good Morning from back home in Arlington!  Popped outside earlier to put the sprinkler on the peppers. . . .which reminds me: about time to move it to the main garden. . . .and it's just lovely.  Will probably open the windows again and let the fresh air in!

When I get my thoughts together I'll post something about my Kindle use this week at my 'music camp'.


----------



## geoffthomas

Good morning - getting up a little late this Saturday.
73 in Derwood MD this am - going up to 78 or so they say.

This rose is almost through with it's "show"


----------



## crebel

Good Morning all.  Lovely cool weather here this morning, we even had a record low overnight.  Geoff, the rose is beautiful.  Is it from your garden?  Have you heard of a variety called Joseph's Coat of Many Colors?Safe and happy day to all.


----------



## geoffthomas

crebel said:


> Good Morning all. Lovely cool weather here this morning, we even had a record low overnight. Geoff, the rose is beautiful. Is it from your garden? Have you heard of a variety called Joseph's Coat of Many Colors?Safe and happy day to all.


Yes Chris this rose and all the flowers are from my garden.
I don't remember what the name of this one was.
I bought it because it had a heavy aroma. 
I like to smell the things when I am outside.


----------



## Anju 

I can almost smell it from here Geoff - beautiful!  Sometimes the "pretty" flowers were bred for beauty not what they are best for, you won with both.

Storms coming from the South but usually when they hit the lake they don't cross to us.  So it will b another beautiful day -


----------



## intinst

Good Morning! 65 going to 85 mid July! And I don't have to work for two days and can spend time with my DW!


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Aaargh!    The morning was going so well.  Now I've discovered that the text I stamped on the quilt I'm working on is wrong! (Who would have that my 2d sister-in-law went to a different high school than my husband and 1st sister-in-law?)  Fortunately, it's on the bottom piece of the quilt, the easiest section to remove and replace.  Sigh, I thought I was going to be quilting it by now....  Oh well, that's why God invented seam rippers.    Back to the sweat shop (after I make potato salad for this evening!)

Betsy


----------



## Leslie

Good morning everyone,

63 degrees and it looks like a nice day is in store for us. Yesterday did clear up and turn nice in the afternoon.

L


----------



## mlewis78

Nice day to come here too.  It's 66 now.  I'm here with you, because I couldn't sleep.  Gave up at 5 and went online.  Have to get moving in a half hour to get ready to take a train to the Jersey shore.  Service in Ocean Grove is at 10:30.


----------



## Ann in Arlington

Good Morning!  Another unseasonably wonderful day in July in DC. . . . .I'm beginning to be very afraid about August.


----------



## koolmnbv

Good Morning all, I woke up at 430 am and could not go back to sleep. So now I guess since its 630 I have faced the fact that I am just going to have an extremely long early day today.   Hope its a good one.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Woohoo what a gorgeous morning!  61 degrees!  Yesterday's birthday party for the youngest granddaughter (9), her uncle (4 and his mother (??) was so nice, we just sat out on the deck and chatted for hours!  When hubby gets up, we'll go for a nice walk!

High of 84 here today in northern VA, 73 in Helsinki, where we'll be on Wednesday (Wednesday's forecast in Helsinki: high of 67 )!

Betsy


----------



## geoffthomas

Good Morning.
60 here in Derwood MD now going up to a sunny 80.

Here are my dianthus (carnations to me) a few weeks ago.


----------



## drenee

60 sunny degrees at my mom's.  Going to be another beautiful day today.
Have a wonderful Sunday.
deb


----------



## Anju 

I was awake at 4 am also   from thunders and a migraine - yuck - been raining most of the morning, be glad when it quits and maybe I'll get ride of this thing.  Staying cool, and we can use the rain and I can take pills   just can't read - yuck

Rest of you have a good day and happy traveling Betsy!


----------



## Susan in VA

Not quite morning anymore, but it's a beautiful day!  I got to sleep in, and I'm going to go putter in the garden later this afternoon.  It's unheard of being able to do that past nine a.m. in July in the DC area, usually much too muggy.  Have a great day, everyone!


----------



## Sailor

Argh!  Mornin'. . .

Too sleepy, too HoT, too miserable with 108 temps.

Filled the dog's pool this morning so he can have fun... wouldn't wish this heat on anyone (okay, yes I would)  

Have a cool day,

Sailor


----------



## geoffthomas

Good Morning.
It is 65 in Derwood today going to 79 mostly cloudy.
Going to start getting humid.
It will be warmer in WashDC itself.

Here is a pretty from the garden, added just because.


----------



## kevin63

57 degrees in Saint Louis, MO this morning (and it's the middle of July!!!).  Heading up to the low 80's.  Unbelieveable weather for this time of the year.


----------



## Leslie

Good morning,

Beautiful and sunny this morning. 63 degrees and lots of blue sky. Just lovely. My daughter is home from her pre-college art institute and now starts her summer job. Of course, she has to be there at 7:30 am so I was out of the house at 7:05 and I am at my desk at 7:40! Ack...this is supposed to be summer and a relaxing time...

L


----------



## Ann in Arlington

Good Morning!  71 just now. . .headed to 82. . . .humidity still manageble:  leaving the windows open again and A/C off. . . .it's how I'm justifying clicking on Kindle Books at Amazon:  "but, dear, look at all the money we saved on a/c this summer!"  LOL!


----------



## Susan in VA

Mornin',  all!  Busy two days ahead, getting a bunch of things taken care of around here so that I can head to Tampa for the oft-rescheduled    road trip on Wednesday morning.  

Enjoy the day!


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

I'm also busy for the next two days getting ready for our trip!  The quilt is almost done, I'll post a pic probably tomorrow morning!

Humid but not tooo warm yet, but the pleasant morning is marred by the sound of jackhammers on the next street.  Then there's the neighbor's 4 year old who has only my husband as a friend so keeps ringing the doorbell asking if Mr. Fred can come out to play.  

Betsy


----------



## Ann in Arlington

His last name isn't "Rogers" is it?  

"It's a beautiful day in the neighborhood, a beautiful day for a neighbor, would you be mine. . . . . . ."


(Actually met Fred Rogers once.  He was EXACTLY the way he was on on TV.)


----------



## Anju 

Mornin' everyone, just barely    Been up for awhile, walking, t'ai chi, coffee, lunch, kindleboards, etc., etc., etc.

Hope everyone has good trips and good fun and wonderful day(s)


----------



## Leslie

Morning everyone, 

62 degrees and we have rain in store for today.

Wasn't Mr. Wilson (Dennis the Menace) also a Fred?

L


----------



## geoffthomas

Good Morning from Derwood, MD.
67 degrees now going up to 77 with isolated showers in the afternoon.
cloudy now. a little humid.
Have a blessed day.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Leslie said:


> Morning everyone,
> 
> 62 degrees and we have rain in store for today.
> 
> Wasn't Mr. Wilson (Dennis the Menace) also a Fred?
> 
> L


Good morning!

Funny you should say that, Leslie! I've been telling Fred that he's Mr. Wilson because we have a four year old across the street who comes running over to follow Fred around every time the door opens. And rings the doorbell looking for Fred when he's not outside. But wasn't Mr. Wilson "George," now that I think of it? I'll have to do research.

One day till we leave for Finland...quilting done on the quilt I was working on, although I may add some beads...

















This is for our hostess's 70th birthday, as well as being our hostess! She was an exchange student to my husband's family over 50 years ago. The detail picture is of Outi (left) with my sister-in-law Mildred on the right.

Have a great one! Packing....

Betsy


----------



## Anju 

How beautiful Betsy, thanks for sharing.

Up early to watch the tour this morning, nothing planned until this afternoon so going to glue myself to the tv, actually already have.  67 this morning and no clouds on the satellite (which means absolutely nothing)

Everyone have a fun day today.


----------



## Leslie

Betsy, what a cool quilt. How big is it?

And you might be right, I think it was George Wilson.

L


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

It's about 28 x 35. Here's a link so you can see it better, if you want. You can click and make it larger once you're there.
http://i466.photobucket.com/albums/rr25/betctru/OutiQuilt.jpg

I'm happy with it. Sometimes I REALLY like quilts at the end, and this is one of them, though it has little imperfections, I still keep patting it. It's got some silk pieces in it, they feel so nice! (Both the brown and rose pieces are silk.)

Betsy


----------



## Bren S.

Good Morning.62 here now and we're headed for 80 and sunny.Have a good day everyone. ​


----------



## drenee

Good morning.  It's about 70 here this morning.  Sunny.  
I'm working filling in for the secretary of my judge this week, so I'm posting from work.
Not a lot for me to do except answer the phone and the door.  So thought I'd check out the 
Boards this morning.
Have a great day everyone.
Betsy, the quilt is lovely, of course.  
deb


----------



## Susan in VA

Good morning!  Leaving early tomorrow morning for Florida, so lots to do today after work.  

Betsy, we'll wave at your airplane from ours.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Susan, what airport are you flying out of?  Our flight doesn't leave till evening, so we'll wave at the planes as they go by.  

Betsy


----------



## Cowgirl

It's raining...it's raining.  This is good news for Arizona.  Also going to be a little cooler today.


----------



## Susan in VA

Betsy,  ours is from BWI around eleven.  It's been seven years since I last went overseas so it completely slipped my mind that yours would most likely be leaving later in the day.  

Leaving the house at eight to allow for rush hour.    Seven hours from now...  Guess I'd better go finish packing.


----------



## koolmnbv

Cowgirl said:


> It's raining...it's raining. This is good news for Arizona. Also going to be a little cooler today.


We need rain!! Got a little yesterday though


----------



## kevin63

65 degrees and raining in Saint Louis, MO this morning.  Should get up to the high 70's today.  Still unbelieveable weather this time of the year.  It actually looks more like spring.  The grass is green (not burnt yet like it usually is this time of the year), the flowers look great, and the parks really look nice.


----------



## Leslie

Hi everyone,

63 degrees and looks like more rain is in store for us. Like Kevin said, all this rain has made everything very green. However, the annuals in our flower garden are looking a little worse for wear. I think they'd like more sun!

L


----------



## geoffthomas

good morning.
66 in Derwood MD today.
Going to 82 with partly sunny and humid.
Need some rain or my watermellons will never become a crop.

The hydrangea did not do well this year (neither did the lilacs, earlier).


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Good Morning!  I missed Susan, hope she has a good trip!

Doing the last few things on my todo list, then leaving around noon to have lunch enroute to our friend's house!
(They're driving us to the airport!)

Betsy


----------



## Ann in Arlington

Have a great trip Betsy!  When are you do back?  I'll hold down the book corner and bazaar while you're gone!

(Oh, better send me some hats.  )

I have decided to break down and turn on the A/C. . . .even with the windows open last night the house didn't cool below 82.  I think the humidity might finally be here. . .at least for a little while. . . .oh well. . .it was nice while it lasted!

Good Morning, everyone!


----------



## Anju 

Mornin' everyone, hope you have a good time Betsy, Susan and all you others off for fun times.

Had a horrendous thunder storm last night, electricity out, hail, wind, the whole bit, but coolish this am and going to be another beautiful day -


----------



## vikingwarrior22

thunder boomers and such last pm... today suns out, feel the heat coming on...melting in texas  vw


----------



## Susan in VA

Betsy the Quilter said:


> Good Morning! I missed Susan, hope she has a good trip!


Thanks, and I hope you enjoy yours! No time to sign on Wednesday morning, but since it's now past midnight I'll treat it as a good-morning post for Thursday already. 

Flew to Tampa today, picked up the car, headed over to the Gulf coast for a little beach time. Currently about midway between Clearwater and St. Pete's in a tiny little beachfront motel. Sunshine, sand, waves.... Ahhhhh.

Heading out tomorrow (Thursday) noonish toward the other side, general direction of Jacksonville.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Good Morning!

It's Thursday, we flew all night and are now at London Heathrow waiting for our flight to Finland.  Everything has gone as smoothly as possible.  The flight to Helsinki takes off in about an hour.

Everyone have a great day!

Betsy


----------



## koolmnbv

Good morning everyone, its 5am here and this is what happens when I go to sleep early   I wake up extremely early. I need to find a happy medium somehow. 

I go to the baby doctor today and everyone cross fingers for me that my labor is progressing somewhat. I still have 3 weeks left but if things are moving slowly at least they are moving and I wont fear going overdue. Also please say a little prayer all is good/healthy with the baby in these last few weeks/stages of pregnancy.

Betsy, London Heathrow! How exciting! Then off to finland, what a way to start a day! I will pray for a safe flight and arrival. Have a good time on your trip.

Have a great day everyone!


----------



## Leslie

Good morning everyone! Betsy and Susan, thanks for checking in. Kool, that baby will arrive on his/her schedule. Both of mine were three weeks overdue...LOL

63 degrees and it looks like we have another nice day coming up here in southern Maine.

L


----------



## koolmnbv

Leslie said:


> Kool, that baby will arrive on his/her schedule. Both of mine were three weeks overdue...LOL
> 
> L


 Good morning Leslie

Omg you sound like my own mom, she says everyday "He will come when hes ready to be here" ... I know you are right but can someone just lie to me LOL


----------



## geoffthomas

good morning from Derwood.
68 now going to 77 with 40% chance of rain here.
Higher chance in the general WashDC metro area.








The yellow is some more daylillies.
The purple is a flowering plant that we plant specifically to feed the goldfinches.
They love it.


----------



## LindaW

A happy, but soggy, Thursday morning in South Jersey. One more day of work - then a nice 3 day weekend.  The forecast is for rain - great time to dig into all of those Kindle books I have piling up!  My house cleaning is just gonna have to be put on hold.


----------



## koolmnbv

LindaW said:


> A happy, but soggy, Thursday morning in South Jersey. One more day of work - then a nice 3 day weekend. The forecast is for rain - great time to dig into all of those Kindle books I have piling up! My house cleaning is just gonna have to be put on hold.


Thats the reason I like rainy days sometimes! Also we NEED the rain down here, so send it this way next \

Have a good day!


----------



## Leslie

LindaW said:


> A happy, but soggy, Thursday morning in South Jersey. One more day of work - then a nice 3 day weekend. The forecast is for rain - great time to dig into all of those Kindle books I have piling up! My house cleaning is just gonna have to be put on hold.


Housecleaning is highly overrated. Reading is a much better way to spend your time.


----------



## drenee

Good morning.
69 and rainy this morning.  We can use the rain.  
Have a great Thursday.
deb


----------



## Anju 

Good morning everyone - we had our rain at 4:30, clearing up now and going to be a beautiful day!

Thank you for the flowers Geoff, we don't get gold finches but we do have the purples, what is that purple flower, Mexican Sage?


----------



## KathyluvsKindle

Sunny here in Boston, finally!!!!Spent the past few days down in Woods Hole. Lots of liquid sunshine down there also


----------



## Leslie

Good morning,

61 degrees and rain, rain, rain, pouring down in buckets.

L


----------



## kevin63

64 degrees in Saint Louis, MO this morning.  Had a short rain storm last night with some hail.  Should warm up to almost 90 today.  Looks like we are heading back up to normal July weather.


----------



## geoffthomas

63 in Derwood, going up to 82
probably some more rain this afternoon.
That is good, my veggies needed it.


----------



## koolmnbv

Good Morning KB! 

77 in San Antonio, will definitely reach 100+ today again. I just hope it rains.


----------



## Ann in Arlington

Good Morning!

Coolish just now but scheduled to go up to the upper 80's here in Arlington. . .with a good chance of rain.  Had a fair amount over night which means no need to water the garden.

Geoff, what veggies do you have?  We have beans (almost done) plum tomatoes, regular tomatoes, zucchini, cucumber, peppers (a couple of varieties), blackberries (if we can get to them before the birds), carrots, and beets.  Asparagus have been done for months and finished up the peas a couple of weeks ago.  Oh and radishes. . .but they might all be gone too.  DH does most of the harvesting.


----------



## Anju 

Very cloudy this morning, have no idea what to expect other than it won't get hot.

Your gardens sound wonderful.  I'm sure the birds and squirrels and deer and all the critters really appreciate them.


----------



## vikingwarrior22

Gonna get up to 95 with a 30% chance of rain today in Houston...have a great weekend everybody...vw


----------



## jpmorgan49

Good Morning!! It's 78 and Sunny here in Joliet, with a high of 85..  Great start to the weekend.
jp


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Cool and rainy here in Heinola, Finland after a beautiful warm day!  Enjoying reading KindleBoards!  Y'all have a great day!

Betsy


----------



## Ann in Arlington

Well, Betsy, it's almost over here. . . . .your post shows about 4:30 local time.    I guess the west coasters have half a day left.  

BTW, you gonna post pictures?


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

I was going to last night, but the wifi is in the lobby here and I was dozing off as I typed, LOL!  I was afraid that the hotel staff would think I was drunk.   You can see a couple of pics at www.truetrip.blogspot.com but I have more that I was going to post, just haven't been able to yet!

Now I have a new dilemma!  I have my netbook, but it needs charging...and the adapter set I have faithfully relied on has no grounded adapters...I've never traveled with a laptop in Europe before.  Anybody have any recommendations?  Can I use  the two prong adapter and ignore the ground or do I need to seek out a grounded adapter?  In the meantime, I can use the hotel's computer, but I can't upload pics...

Betsy


----------



## Ann in Arlington

I think you can use the two prong adapter. . .as long as your voltage transformer/converter is o.k.  Just be careful to discharge yourself before you touch it. . . .don't want to fry your laptop.   But I'm not an electrician, nor do I play one on TV. . . you might ask the hotel. . . . .


----------



## Leslie

Betsy the Quilter said:


> I was going to last night, but the wifi is in the lobby here and I was dozing off as I typed, LOL! I was afraid that the hotel staff would think I was drunk.  You can see a couple of pics at www.truetrip.blogspot.com but I have more that I was going to post, just haven't been able to yet!
> 
> Now I have a new dilemma! I have my netbook, but it needs charging...and the adapter set I have faithfully relied on has no grounded adapters...I've never traveled with a laptop in Europe before. Anybody have any recommendations? Can I use the two prong adapter and ignore the ground or do I need to seek out a grounded adapter? In the meantime, I can use the hotel's computer, but I can't upload pics...
> 
> Betsy


You mean your netbook has a three prong plug? Interesting. My laptops have two prongers.

I think Ann's advice is probably safe. That's what I would do. You didn't happen to bring a power strip, did you? That's what I usually use...but wait, come to think of it, those usually have three prong plugs, too.

Like Ann said, maybe you could ask at the desk. Maybe they even have an adapater?

L


----------



## Susan in VA

It's morning, barely. Though I'm just about to head for bed after a day of driving and playing in the sand. Currently in South Carolina.

No wireless last night, so I'm a day behind on all the threads.

A confession: I brought my Kindle on this trip, and IT HAS NOT BEEN OUT OF THE BAG ONCE. 
On the flight down to Tampa, I was just about to get it out and start reading when DD


Spoiler



had a little airsickness adventure


 and then she wanted to play Uno so we did (figured it would keep her distracted). The entire time since then we've been busy! Getting into our hotel rooms too late to read in bed. And having a K on the beach, between the blowing sand and the sunscreen-messy hands, just seems like a bad idea. Not to mention that if I were to put it down on my towel and walk toward the shore, I just KNOW somebody would step on it. Definitely an occasion for a cheap paperback. But I haven't even had an opportunity to finish the Washington Post magazine that I brought along; I've been too busy being "on duty" as mom.... a full-time job when travelling.

Still, I promised DD that sometime (maybe next year) we'd drive back down to the Gulf coast and spend a whole week there.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Good Morning!

Susan, sounds like you're having fun at the beach!  We've had great weather here but it's cloudy this morning and cool.  Long sleeve shirt weather.

Today we're visiting another friend of our hostess, this one with a summer cottage at a lake.  This part of Finland reminds us very much of northern Minnesota, dare I say Hibbing?  Lots of lakes, birch trees, fir trees.

As for the laptop, I did ask the desk, they had no adapters and suggested I use their guest computer, which I'm doing, though I did use the netbook to upload new pics at www.truetrip.blogspot.com.  I'll probably be able to get a grounded adapter in Helsinki, but we won't be there until Sunday evening.  Looking around online, I also found a recommendation that to use the ungrounded would be ok....the laptop is supposed to automatically adjust to the power difference, so I wasn't going to use the transformer that I also brought.

So far, we've had bread cheese with cloudberries, elk meatballs, reindeer (cured and sliced thin like prosciutto) and a local liquor made from currents.  All yummy!

Everyone have a great day, wherever you might be!

Betsy


----------



## Ann in Arlington

Sounds like a good trip, Betsy.  To make you feel even better, the temp here in the DC area is supposed to hit 92 today.  

Don't Forget to take some pictures of you and your Kindle


----------



## Anju 

Definitely nothing as exciting as Betsy's morning!  

It's so dark I have no idea what is going to happen today, other than the tour, but since most days are sunny guess I'll wash, after the tour, and then get out my kindle and have at it.

Great Day to all of you!


----------



## drenee

69 and sunny.  Wedding this evening.  4 hour drive  My daughter is maid-of-honor.  Which reminds me, I need to find my camera.  

Betsy, thank you for sharing your pictures.  What a fantastic trip.
deb


----------



## Leslie

Morning everyone,

66 degrees here and it looks like we might get some sun today.

Off to look at Betsy's pictures!

L


----------



## koolmnbv

Good Morning all, 75 here and I predict another dry hot day  

Rain would be good but I am giving up hope. I feel bad for the farmers and such that truly need to rely on it.


----------



## kevin63

Good Morning,

78 degrees and some rain this morning here in Saint Louis, MO.  Heading up to the mid 80's today.  Taking Dad our for his birthday later today.  Hoping the weather stays nice.

Have a great day!


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Good Morning!

Cool and damp this morning in Heinola, Finland. I think it's the coolest morning yet.  Yesterday it rained some in the morning but it was beautifully sunny in the afternoon.  We spent time at our Finnish friend Outi's friend's lake cottage, had a sauna and ate a lot of great food.  No new pictures today, but I'll try to put some on before tomorrow!  Today we drive back to Helsinki, stopping to visit Outi's daughter Anni on the way.

I'm enjoying having my Kindle along for when I wake up or can't sleep because of the time difference (7 hours)!

Betsy


----------



## Susan in VA

Good morning!  Back at home now, and it feels as though we've been gone for weeks.  What a difference a little road trip makes. 

DD's in bed, I'll be up unpacking and doing laundry for a while.  And maybe catching up on KB a bit.


----------



## intinst

Glad the road trip went well and that you made it home safely.


----------



## Susan in VA

Thanks!  We had a great time  --  lucky with the weather too, only a couple of five-minute light showers, at least until about an hour from home tonight when we drove through a fairly strong storm.  Mild sunburn on me, none on DD.  Now she wants to head for Rehoboth (pretty much the closest beach to us) for a day trip next week...


----------



## Leslie

Good morning,

64 degrees and sort of damp and wet here this morning. This is truly the summer that never was!

L


----------



## jpmorgan49

Good Morning!!  It's a Sunny 68 with a high of 80, a beautiful day.
jp


----------



## Anju 

Good morning from Central Mexico - 68 deg, sun is peeking out after a horrendous hail  and rain and boomer storm last night, only 45 minutes long.  Another beautiful day in --


----------



## luvmy4brats

Good morning. It's going to be hot and humid here today with possible thunderstorms off and on during the afternoon. Sounds like a good day to do work inside the house. 

After the donut run


----------



## Susan in VA

Pick up a chocolate-frosted one for me, please!

Hot and muggy here, or maybe it just seems especially so after driving for three days with the car windows open.  Back to some sort of routine today....  a little work, a little housework, nothing too taxing.  

Hope everyone has a great Sunday!


----------



## geoffthomas

Good Sunday (afternoon - shh) to you.
I supply for your enjoyment a tree hydrangea.
It sits in front of my wife's sewing room.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Good morning!

It's morning here in Finland, just barely, but I won't have time to do anything in the real morning as we are catching an early boat to Estonia for the day.

More pictures at www.truetrip.blogspot.com including


Spoiler



one very discreet sauna photo of my husband.


 We had lovely visit with at our friend's friend's sauna, and on Sunday, a visit with our friend's daughter near Helsinki and now we're in Helsinki for the next couple of nights. Feels funny to be in the city after several days in the country.

Susan, glad you got back ok! Geoff, the flower pics are great as always.

Enjoy skimming KindleBoards a bit each day and seeing what y'all are up to! Have a great Monday, everyone!

Betsy


----------



## Anju 

Really really great pictures Betsy!  Thanks so much for sharing.


----------



## Leslie

Thanks for the pictures, Betsy! It looks very Scandinavian.

Keep us posted with trip details. I enjoy it vicariously!

L


----------



## Leslie

Hello,

Monday morning, 66 degrees and surprise, surprise, it is raining here. So what else is new? LOL

L


----------



## kevin63

Happy Monday!

It's 62 degrees in Saint Louis, MO this morning.  Should get up to near 90 today.  Have a great day!


----------



## koolmnbv

Good Morning monday,
81 here and I think I could predict the weather again for today without checking. Hot,dry, and HOT! No rain or moisture at all...hopefully it will give soon. 

Everyone have a great monday!


----------



## Anju 

68 now, no clouds, another beautiful day!


----------



## Cowgirl

kevin63 said:


> Happy Monday!
> 
> It's 62 degrees in Saint Louis, MO this morning. Should get up to near 90 today. Have a great day!


I'm in St. Louis all week. The weather is fantastic and hope the whole week is like this. Off to the pool with my granddaughter!


----------



## intinst

73 mostly cloudy degrees this Morning. Chance of rain all week here, Had some flash flooding just sothwest of LR. Be safe, everyone.


----------



## Leslie

Good morning all,

66 degrees and dark. The outdoor shower was very cool this morning...lots of stars in the sky! I am up at the crack of dawn to catch a plane to Chicago. Not sure how much I'll be around today. I'll be home tomorrow but I am sure I'll be online from the hotel this evening.

Hold down the fort in my absence!

L


----------



## kevin63

68 degrees in Saint Louis, MO this morning.  Supposed to have a big storm coming through later this morning.


----------



## geoffthomas

It is 70 in Derwood, MD, going up to 88 and of course it will be humid.

The crepe myrtle likes this weather a lot.


----------



## Ann in Arlington

Good Morning:  my widget says potentially 92 in NoVa. . . .I may have to crash our friends' pool today. . . . .

Anybody want some tomatoes? . . . .we have hundreds.  And no, that's not really an exaggeration. . . . . .


----------



## Anne

Good Morning it is going to be humid here today. I wish I could be at the pool today. I have a couple of days off. I had to work this last weekend.


----------



## Anju 

68 deg and clear sky, another beautiful day in Central Mexico

I really miss crepe myrtles!  In Dallas I had about 6 by the sidewalk, same watermelon color, easy to find our house.  We do have bougambilla here but it's just not the same.

Hope you don't leave your kindle on the table this time Leslie


----------



## Leslie

Anju No. 469 said:


> Hope you don't leave your kindle on the table this time Leslie


Thanks for the reminder and...I won't!

L


----------



## Susan in VA

It's not even remotely close to morning anymore, but I have an excuse: my wireless was down this morning.

By the time it was working again, I was over at my parents' house, being lazy by the pool for a couple of hours.  Slow day here.  

Time to catch up a little more on KB...  where's Betsy today?


----------



## Ann in Arlington

Susan in VA said:


> ... where's Betsy today?


Finland.


----------



## Susan in VA

Ann in Arlington said:


> Finland.


Ask a silly question...


----------



## Bren S.

Ann in Arlington said:


> Good Morning: my widget says potentially 92 in NoVa. . . .I may have to crash our friends' pool today. . . . .
> 
> Anybody want some tomatoes? . . . .we have hundreds. And no, that's not really an exaggeration. . . . . .


Sure send some over. 

My tomato plants have several tomatoes on them but not ripe yet, they seem to be really slow starting this year. They get bigger and more of them everyday though.

Hurry up tomatoes. hehe


----------



## Leslie

Good morning from Chicago. I have no idea what the temperature is. Pleasant, I hope.

I have a few minutes to catch up on email, then I head to the airport and home. Let's hope my trip goes as smoothly as it did yesterday!

L


----------



## geoffthomas

73 now in Derwood going up to only 80 because we are under scattered thunderstorm forecast (up to 70%) all day.
Have a great day all.


----------



## Edward C. Patterson

Morning all. Up at 5, and now here at work preparing the early morning reports before my colleague arrive. Looking at my Jimmy Dean sausage and egg microwavable and dreaming of coffee and 4 slices of crispy bacon. Oh, why dream - going to the cafeteria and making it so.

Edward C. Patterson


----------



## Anne

Good Morning it is 78 here now. It is going to be muggy today. We are getting a thunder storms later today. I have the day off. I am going to get my haircut soon.


----------



## drenee

Good morning, KB friends.  
69 and rainy here at home today.  I'm finally home after being gone for 12 days.  I've only popped in long enough to empty a suitcase and refill.  I'm glad it's raining.  I have so many things to do inside.  
Have a great Wednesday everyone.
deb


----------



## jpmorgan49

Good Morning, another beautiful day in Northern Illinois.  It's 74, Sunny with a high of 80, oh and dew point 59.  I love this weather!!!!
jp


----------



## Susan in VA

Morning, all!  Busy day here, but one of the errands on the list is picking up my new glasses!  Yay!!  

Thunderstorms very likely here,  which is nice because then I don't have to water the plants.  Brought back a few tropicals from Florida and I'm sure they could use a good downpour.

Have a great day!


----------



## Anju 

noonish here - very humid, woke up at 4 am with lots of hail, wind, rain and boomers.  Lasted about 2 hours but electricity out for about 7 hours ARGHHH  We can use the rain but not the hail.  Hardly ever hails here, but this is the third time this summer?  Global Warning.

Hope the rest of you have a nice day and nice rain - no storms.

No word from sailor?  Hope all is ok with her


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Good Morning!

Susan--for at least part of the 28th, I was in Estonia...now I'm in St Petersburg, Russia, typing this from the Hermitage Museum, which was AMAZING!!!  I don't have my netbook with me here in Russia, I left it with our friend in Finland, so will post pictures when I get back!

Good to see KB is rolling right along, it's fun to keep up with y'all!

Almost bought a Harry Potter nesting doll set.  Not!  But I did see one!

Have fun!

Betsy


----------



## drenee

Good morninng.  66 and storms expected this afternoon.  It rained for a large part of the day yesterday, which we needed.  But was nice enough to sit on the patio last night and chat with the neighbors.  
Have a great Thursday, KB friends.
deb


----------



## Bren S.

Good Morning All! 
It's 53 and sunny here this morning.
We're enjoying a bit of cool weather here for the next few days.  
Have a great day!​


----------



## LindaW

Hot, Humid and muddy paws......


Good Morning to all my Kindle mates!


----------



## geoffthomas

good morning same old in derwood.
68 degrees going up to 86 no rain expected today but humid.

Have a fabulous day.


----------



## Leslie

Hello everyone,

72 degrees and feeling a little muggy here in Maine.

L


----------



## koolmnbv

Hi good morning everyone. 

82 and hot already here, Its supposed to be trip digits again today.


----------



## Anju 

68 now, lower 80's blue skies, another beautiful day with my kindle friends


----------



## drenee

Dona, can you see Lake Cahpala from where you live?  
deb


----------



## intinst

70 on its way to 80 with rain off and on all day. I may be around KB more for the next few days, 57 year old arthritic knee is getting time off till at least Monday and the MRI. Be safe, everyone.


----------



## Wheezie

It's already 80 and will be over 90 again. The status quo for Charleston.
Have a great day!


----------



## crebel

A late good morning to all.  A nice, cool 66 here in Iowa on its way to a moderate 75 - love it.  Just now drinking my first cup(s) of coffee, can't seem to get moving today.  Everyone have a safe and happy day.

Chris


----------



## Leslie

Summer has arrived in Maine and it was hot and muggy yesterday. I hope today is better....starting off with a pleasant 63 degrees.

L


----------



## koolmnbv

Good Morning all. 75 here so maybe today the heat will be more tolerable



Leslie said:


> Summer has arrived in Maine and it was hot and muggy yesterday. I hope today is better....starting off with a pleasant 63 degrees.
> 
> L


Im glad you guys are getting some good summer weather out there. We got a little (badly needed) rain here yesterday. Maybe we will trade weather for a while.


----------



## drenee

70 degrees this morning, with rain.  Rain expected most of the day.  
Have a great Friday everyone.
deb


----------



## Anju 

Mornin' everyone, busy day - catch ya' later


----------



## geoffthomas

It was about 70 going up to high 80s poss showers later.

Have a fabulous day.


----------



## Susan in VA

Good morning!

Housecleaning day...  usually Mondays, but my schedule's off from the FL trip.    

And I really hate vacuuming.  

But we'll make it a nice day anyway, maybe go have an ice cream outdoors when we're all done!


----------



## intinst

Morning all! 75 on its way to 85 later, very strange July weather. It's been cooler and much wtter than usual here. Wettest July on record, breaking record set in 1891. I still not doing much till after the MRI for my knee Monday. Be safe, all.


----------



## jpmorgan49

Mornin', it's 75 and Sunny here in Joliet with a high of 81.  Looks like another beautiful day!!! 
jp


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Good morning! In Heinola, Finland again, it's currently about 59 degrees heading to 66...and rain today. We've had an incredible stretch of beautiful weather. St Petersburg, Russia the last three days was an amazing trip! More pics up on my trip blog www.truetrip.blogspot.com, but here is one site, the Summer Palace of Catherine the Great (among others).








(just one little piece of one wing of the palace).

Hope all is well! Intinst, my knee sends sympathy to your knee!

Fighting a cold here in Finland. Off to Turku today!

Betsy


----------



## Leslie

Hi Betsy, thanks for checking in!

59 degrees here too this morning...lots of dew on the grass and a little bit of sun peeking through.

L


----------



## drenee

Good Saturday morning.  Foggy this morning and 63.  Heading to a warm 84.  

Betsy, I am enjoying your pictures very much.  Thank you for sharing.
deb


----------



## geoffthomas

Good Morning.
It is 74 in Derwood, MD, going up to 85 today.
Sunny and clear and humid.
Going to lay a short, 15 foot long stone wall with 28 pounders today.

Keep me trim. (Hah).


----------



## koolmnbv

Goodmorning to All! Hope everyone has a GREAT weekend!


----------



## Anju 

65 deg. started raining about 2:30 am, nice soft "spring" rain.  Going to be coolish today but I am sure it will be a beautiful day anyway.

Was wondering where Betsy was, glad she checked in.


----------



## Leslie

Good morning everyone,

59 right now and a little foggy this morning, which I suspect will burn off and then it will be sunny and clear again. At last, summer has come to Maine.

L


----------



## Edward C. Patterson

Good morning. Getting ready for my Sunday morning trek back to Pennsyvania from NJ. It 80 degrees and we have YET another round a thunderstorms. Should make for a lovely ride.  

Edward C. Patterson


----------



## jpmorgan49

It's a cool, sunny 60 here in Joliet with a high of 80.  Beautiful day for my picnic with friends this afternoon.
jp


----------



## intinst

72 going to 90 degrees, but not supposed to rain today, should be nice. Be safe, all.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Good Morning from Finland!

Cool and 64 degrees here in Turku.  We had a fair bit of rain today, but since we were inside an ancient fort and in the "underground museum" (exploring the buried ruins of Turku), it didn't really matter.  In between we had lunch on a cruise amongst the islands off the coast in the Gulf of Finland.

Leaving tomorrow for London!

Hope all is well!

Betsy


----------



## geoffthomas

Good midday.
It is 72 degrees here in Derwood, MD.
Not going to hit 80 today.
Here is a pic of the stone wall I built yesterday.
43 stones (manufactured stone - mostly limestone and granite). 
28 pounds each.

Next year I will replace the 115 railroad ties that make up the terracing in back with 60 pound stones.










Have a fabulous day.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Good Morning!

55 and sunny here in Turku, Finland (7:40 AM local time) on our way to 71 and cloudy in London.

More pics from Finland at www.truetrip.blogspot.com

This has been a fantastic trip.  Leslie, I know you're going to Finland at some point, everyone (almost) speaks English, the food is good--ahhh, the salmon!--and the hotels we've stayed in have been spacious and modern.  I highly recommend it!

Betsy


----------



## Leslie

Hi everyone,

64 degrees and another foggy morning but the report says it is becoming mostly sunny.

Betsy, my trip to Finland didn't happen. It would have been the end of June. However, I am off to Switzerland in less than three weeks!

L


----------



## geoffthomas

Good morning.
Cloudy here in Derwood, MD.
68 now going up to 84.
Should be sunny all day - but at this time of year, chance always of showers.

My moonflower has two blooms on it today.
They were, of course out all night, and will "shrivel" with the first ray of sun.


----------



## KathyluvsKindle

Good Mornin' from Boston.

The sun is shining for a change. A good day for gardenning.


----------



## drenee

60 sunny degrees this morning.  High of 82 expected.  
Happy Monday, KB friends.
deb


----------



## intinst

72 going to 92 today. Knee is feeling much better after 5 days of doing little. Hope the MRI goes well. Back to crawling around in airplanes tonight though. Wearing new knee pads at work, maybe they'll help.


----------



## koolmnbv

Hey all. Good Morning. Hope everyone had a great weekend. 

75 and sunny/clear here. 

Have a good monday kbers,
Barbara Ann


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Good Morning!!

We arrived safely in London, had a great pub dinner with some friends who are living here for awhile. It was a beautiful evening but it's supposed to rain most of the rest of our trip here.  Oh well, it's England. One pic from last night:










Leslie--too bad about Finland. I couldn't remember when you said your trip was supposed to be. Switzerland is soo beautiful. And expensive. Cokes were $5 when we were there. Thank goodness I only wanted one at lunch. Every meal cost $50 no matter what we bought. But we had a great time!

Updates at www.truetrip.blogspot.com

Betsy


----------



## Leslie

Good morning everyone,

61 degrees and partly sunny is in store for us today. 

Betsy -- Switzerland is expensive, true, but you were just in Scandinavia which I would not characterize as the bargain capital of the world, either! LOL. I remember paying $8 for a bottle of water in Norway. It cost $80 to fill up the car and when I looked shocked, the gas station guy just shrugged and said, "Welcome to Norway!"

L


----------



## drenee

64 degrees and thunderstorms expected later today.  
Lots of errands to run today.  To the courthouse to pay personal property taxes, oil changed in my vehicle, tire fixed on my vehicle, bank, grocery store, office supply store, gas.  Hopefully I can get most of that done before the storms hit.
Have a great day everyone.
deb


----------



## Bren S.

Good Morning KBers.

It's 52 here now, headed for a high of 76 

Have a terrific Tuesday!


----------



## koolmnbv

GOod Morning all Kbers. Bright and sunny here-79 for now.


----------



## geoffthomas

Good Morning all.
We are at 78 now started the day at 69 and going up to 90s.
Humid, sunny, nice day if you like sweat.

I am taking the day off to have some folks come and install a Buck stove fireplace insert.
Getting ready for the cold weather.
Yeah I know - who needs a stove in this heat.
Better prices now.

Just sayin.....


----------



## intinst

Morning all. the nurse called today to tell me that the technical term for my knee is that it is "Boogered up." Some tears, bursitis, swelling , fluid, possible cyst, etc, etc, etc, thus "boogered up. setting up appoint to discuss with surgeon. I have insurance and a job that will be there after, and a loving wife that will help so no matter what, I am OK. Be safe, everyone.


----------



## koolmnbv

Intinst I hope the surgeon has positive news. I will be thinking and praying about it.


----------



## drenee

Thank you for sharing, Intinst.    That will give you more time to entertain us on the Infinity Thread.
deb


----------



## geoffthomas

Intinst, I am so sorry.
But at least they have a handle on it now.
Please take very good care of yourself, my friend.
We would be poorer without your posts.
So my hope is that you will be able to visit KB still before the surgery (which I hope happens soon) and during your recuperation.
Thanks for the enjoyment you bring here.

Just sayin.......


----------



## intinst

geoffthomas said:


> Intinst, I am so sorry.
> But at least they have a handle on it now.
> Please take very good care of yourself, my friend.
> We would be poorer without your posts.
> So my hope is that you will be able to visit KB still before the surgery (which I hope happens soon) and during your recuperation.
> Thanks for the enjoyment you bring here.
> 
> Just sayin.......


Hey, I played basketball into my forties, dislocated both knees several times between that and football as a teen.
No real surprise that I am paying for some of that now. Not saying that I enjoy the idea or am looking forward to it, but just that things could be sooo much worse.


----------



## geoffthomas

Have a real good friend who was a ranger with the army airborne in Nam.
Made a lot of jumps.
Had both hips replaced about 8 years ago.
No fun, but he worked hard to be in good enough condition that they did both at the same time.

Joint replacement is no fun but it makes the situation better.


----------



## Leslie

intinst said:


> Morning all. the nurse called today to tell me that the technical term for my knee is that it is "Boogered up." Some tears, bursitis, swelling , fluid, possible cyst, etc, etc, etc, thus "boogered up. setting up appoint to discuss with surgeon. I have insurance and a job that will be there after, and a loving wife that will help so no matter what, I am OK. Be safe, everyone.


Boogered up....don't you just love it when they use those high falutin' medical terms?

L


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Intinst--

KB is a great place to recuperate after knee surgery, I can testify to that!  We're thinking of you, keep us posted!

Leslie--

Finland just didn't seem that expensive to us....maybe it's not as bad as the other Scandinavian countries...we've paid about $2 for a medium sized bottle of water at a bar.

Betsy


----------



## luvmy4brats

intinst said:


> Morning all. the nurse called today to tell me that the technical term for my knee is that it is "Boogered up." Some tears, bursitis, swelling , fluid, possible cyst, etc, etc, etc, thus "boogered up. setting up appoint to discuss with surgeon. I have insurance and a job that will be there after, and a loving wife that will help so no matter what, I am OK. Be safe, everyone.


Boogered up. That's the first time i've heard that one! LOL! Good luck with the surgery. We'll keep you entertained while you recover.


----------



## koolmnbv

Just took a nap and woke up so Good Morning all (again) its 99 here now and HOT! Hope every is having a good tuesday!


----------



## drenee

Take all the naps you can!!  
deb


----------



## Susan in VA

drenee said:


> Thank you for sharing, Intinst. That will give you more time to entertain us on the Infinity Thread.
> deb


<snicker> Right! During recuperation time, we'll expect you to be not only Social Secretary but Resident Entertainer! 

Seriously, wishing you good news from the surgeon and a good and speedy resolution to your "ouchie" (which is what DD calls things that are "boogered up").


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Good Morning!

The sun is shining, for a while anyway, here in London, on its way to a high of 75. We've sent my SIL and friend back, their plane leaves in about 1 1/2 hours. We're just going to hang out in Hyde Park today...










Betsy


----------



## Leslie

Morning everyone,

65 degrees and we have partly sunny with a chance of thunderstorms in the afternoon. My daughter is off to spend the day on Peak's Island with my sister and her family. Lucky them!

L


----------



## geoffthomas

good morning.
68 now going to 85 with scattered thunderstorms.
Have a fab day.


----------



## drenee

Has anyone heard from Sailor lately?  She may be posting on another thread and I'm missing it, but I haven't seen her on this thread, or the word association thread.  And I know she visited those regularly.  Was she going on another vacation and I missed that announcement too?  
deb


----------



## crebel

drenee said:


> Has anyone heard from Sailor lately? She may be posting on another thread and I'm missing it, but I haven't seen her on this thread, or the word association thread. And I know she visited those regularly. Was she going on another vacation and I missed that announcement too?
> deb


Folks have been asking about Sailor in several threads and no one has indicated they have heard from her. According to her profile she hasn't been on the KB since July 29. If anyone hears from her tell her she is missed!


----------



## Susan in VA

Has anyone sent her a PM?

I mean, maybe she's just on vacation.... but I'm thinking that if somehow things were going badly for me and I couldn't stay in touch, I'd appreciate knowing that somebody was concerned enough to _ask._


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Good Morning!

It's not raining right now in London, which is a good thing! Getting ready to go out and do a little sightseeing. We saw Jersey Boys last night, the story of Franky Valli and the Four Seasons, very enjoyable!

Here's a pic from yesterday--more available on the blog: www.truetrip.blogspot.com









A doggie fountain in Hyde Park.

Hope all is well with everyone!

Betsy


----------



## Leslie

Good morning everyone,

59 degrees here in Maine and it feels very cool and refreshing this morning. Highs in the mid-70s today.

Betsy, when do you come home?

L


----------



## drenee

Good morning.  62 degrees this morning.  
deb


----------



## drenee

Susan in VA said:


> Has anyone sent her a PM?
> 
> I mean, maybe she's just on vacation.... but I'm thinking that if somehow things were going badly for me and I couldn't stay in touch, I'd appreciate knowing that somebody was concerned enough to _ask._


That's a good idea, Susan. I PM'd her this morning. Hopefully she'll check in. I just worry because of that situation she had a few weeks back. 
deb


----------



## geoffthomas

good morning all.
raining now.
69 going up to 75.
rain or overcast all day.

my watermelon patch needs this.

Just sayin.....


----------



## crebel

Mornin' to all.  Sunny and mild here.  I'm glad for the slightly cooler weather and I spent yesterday (and hope to finish today) steaming and scraping 75-year old wallpaper off the kitchen walls  .  I PM'd Sailor yesterday too.  Just wanted her to know we are thinking of her and she is missed.  Safe and happy day to all!

Chris


----------



## intinst

72 climbing to lower nineties, but no rain. We are almost 12 inches ahead for the year so that is Ok. Having trouble sleeping this week. I guess more time for other things.  Be safe, all.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Leslie,

coming home in a few more days....we go to Birmingham, England tomorrow for the weekend.

Betsy


----------



## Edward C. Patterson

Good morning, Betsy (I don't know how to say it in Finnish). We miss you muchly (to traumatize a pernicious adverb).  

Edward Cliffe Patterson


----------



## Leslie

Good morning everyone,

55 degrees this am. The natural air conditioning is on in Maine. Predicted temps in the mid 70s today with lots of sun.

L


----------



## LindaW

A bright sunny good morning to all!

Happy Friday!


----------



## geoffthomas

It is 62 going up to 81 in Derwood, MD (Wash DC suburb).
Clear and sunny.
Of course I will spend the day at work, so it will be a little warmer closer in.

This is the Buck Stove fireplace insert that I had installed on Tuesday, when I took the day off.










Got to be ready for the coming winter. And there is a tax credit for these things this year.

Have a fab day.


----------



## Leslie

Good morning everyone,

A beautiful morning here. 63 degrees and sunny. Finally, summer has come to Maine!

L


----------



## geoffthomas

Good morning from Derwood, MD.
It is 67 now going up to 84 - sunny all day.

I have a small Dawn Redwood that I have been nurturing for a couple years now.
Still small, but getting there. The deer are finally leaving it alone.
It will not look anything like the Redwoods or the Sequoias in CA and the NW.
But this is a nice tree here south of the Mason-Dixon line.










Just sayin.......


----------



## intinst

Good Morning! 76 and clear here in AR but the heat index is supposed to be around 100 today. will probably stay inside in the cool most of the day. Be safe, everyone.


----------



## Edward C. Patterson

Good morning. Sleft until 10 am. Perhaps I should say, Good fternoon.  

Ed Patterson


----------



## Leslie

Good morning....another pleasant morning, 57 degrees. Looks like more sun is in store for us today.

L


----------



## geoffthomas

good morning.
I am going to go to the christening of my second grand-daughter this morning.
So I will be a visitor at my son and dil's church.
It is 72 in MD today going up to 92 or so.
Humid partly cloudy and pleasant.


----------



## intinst

Good Morning. 74 and overcast with a 30% chance of rain. Will try to get to the Arkansas Kennel Club dog show at the fair grounds today. Be safe, all.


----------



## Susan in VA

It's _almost _still morning!

It was supposed to be sunny again today and I had planned to spend the afternoon at the pool, but it's overcast and muggy. 

Hope everyone has a nice Sunday!


----------



## Anju 

Afternoon everyone - BTW I PMd Sailor several weeks ago and no answer.  

Anyone heard from Jeff?  I've been off the boards for awhile and am just now trying to get some what caught up so if he posted somewhere else I am unaware of it.

Big thunders this afternoon, from the south which usually does not translate to rain for the north side of the lake, but hope this time it will.  We have not had rain for several days now and really do need it.

Catch ya in the morning morning.


----------



## Leslie

Hello everyone,

62 degrees this morning. They are predicting warmer temps today: high 80s.

L


----------



## Trilby

Good Monday morning to everyone! It's foggy here in CT, expecting a rainy day.


----------



## geoffthomas

good morning.
It is 70 in MD this morning.
Going up to 94 or so.
Hot, humid, sunny, code orange air quality alert.

Have a fab day.


----------



## Ann in Arlington

Clearly, Geoff, you live on the cool side of DC.  The thermometer on our deck reads 77.  The widget on my computer -- which gets the temp from the middle school a half mile away -- says 75.  And the forecast is for 98+ !  Hot anyway you count it, I guess, and, as there haven't been too many days like this so far this summer, it'll probably seem worse than it would normally to most folks.

Good Morning, Everyone!


----------



## intinst

Good Morning. 75 on its way to upper 90s, and as typical in th smmertime AR, chance of rain this afternoon. Starting a round of DR. visits for the DW and I today,sure get to know lots of different types of Docs when you get older. Be safe, all.


----------



## Anju 

Morning everyone - hope all your doctor visits are positive intinst!


----------



## KathyluvsKindle

Good Mornin' from Boston. Oh, is it going to be hot and muggy today!


----------



## crebel

Ditto on the hot and muggy for the Midwest, big storms rolled through last night - typical Iowa in August (I think it is a law and required for the State Fair ).  Intinst - my thoughts are with you and DW during all the Dr. visits - hope you have knee relief soon.  Safe and happy day to all.


----------



## Susan in VA

Good morning from the muggy side of DC!  

Slept in, planning a day of catch-up paperwork.   

Maybe I'll invite myself over to the pool later this afternoon, if I get enough done by then.

Have a great Monday, everyone!


----------



## Edward C. Patterson

Susan:

Is that the side of DC that you can get mugged on?  

O, no that's O street down near the beltway. When I used to frequent La Cages, I was told to expect to enjoy the club, but decry the mugging I was sure to get on the way home. As a result, I would nly go there with five friends and in the pouring rain, as muggers hate rain and I would have a big, sharp umbrella (Sarah Gamp, eat your heart out).

Ed Patterson


----------



## Susan in VA

Alas, it can happen anywhere...  I had my shoulder bag yanked off my shoulder (he cut the strap) in the parking garage at Springfield Mall a few years ago.  The kid came out of nowhere on skates.  I was an easy target because at the time DD was six months old, I had taken the stroller out of the car, and was in the process of fitting her and her car seat into the stroller (one of those units that snaps together).  So of course I wasn't going to chase him and leave her next to the car.  I'm lucky that I wasn't hurt when he cut the bag strap.  

But I hear more stories about muggings on the Other Side, on or near the campus of the University of Maryland.  All those students carrying expensive textbooks and laptops, iPods, etc. .....


----------



## Edward C. Patterson

Usually they issue warning on P Street which are-du jour is dangerous for us sissy folk, not that we are stupid enough to be brave. Besides, I've walked alone at night in Suitland and have lived to tell you about it. (And not in the priest rehabilitation center, either).

Ed Patterson


----------



## Susan in VA

Ed, we should start a thread called Idiotically Risky Things I Have Done and Lived To Tell About.  Betcha we could keep it going for a couple of pages all by ourselves...


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Good morning from London, where it is currently 63 degrees and overcast, on our way to 92 and muggy tonight in Alexandria, VA!!!

Have a great day, folks!!

Betsy


----------



## Ann in Arlington

Good Morning Betsy. . .have a safe trip home. . . . .call if you need a ride or anything.


----------



## Leslie

Good morning everyone. Have a safe journey, Betsy!

68 degrees here and it looks like some rain is in store for us today. 

L


----------



## Edward C. Patterson

Had safe travel Betsy and come on home. We missed you.

Ed Patterson


----------



## geoffthomas

good morning.
It is 72 in MD this morning.
Going up to 90 or so.
Hot, humid, sunny, code orange air quality alert.

Have a fab day.










This is one of our butterfly bushes.
I don't take great pictures.
And as those of you who are familiar with this plant probably know there is not a fabulous flower.
Just one that butterflies and hummingbirds and bees like.
But this year there are not very many butterflies.
Perhaps the spring was too cool.
We have a couple of these in the property.
When there are lots of butterflies in the area, this plant will be almost covered with monarchs, etc.

Just sayin.....


----------



## Anju 

Mornin' everyone, we did get 1/2 inch last night but it threatened all day, kept it cooler than usual.

Hope everyone has a safe day.


----------



## Susan in VA

Mornin' all,  I just found out that my work commitment for the afternoon has ben postponed, and so now I have the day off!    

This is not necessarily a good thing...  But it gives me more time to make some progress with around-the-house stuff.  Busy day ahead slinging boxes around, and reorganizing things!  

Hope everyone has a nice Tuesday


----------



## drenee

Not even close to being morning, but I've been gone for a few days and I wanted to post and say hey to all my KB friends.  
Sunny right now, but that's just going to lead to storms like we had last night.  Couldn't get a lot of my computer work done so I'm a bit behind today.  
Hope everyone is doing well.
deb


----------



## geoffthomas

good morning.
It is 68 going up to 81 with showers around all day.
Got to work on a proposal so will be quite a lot today.

Have a great day folks.


----------



## Edward C. Patterson

67 degrees in the Lehigh Valley, going to 83 with showers. Today will be easy at work and so I will spend most of the day writing. 

Edward C. Patterson


----------



## intinst

70 going to 90 today, a little cooler and no rain forecast for today. More Doctor visits today, just check ups & in office procedures. Be safe, everyone.


----------



## Leslie

Good morning everyone, 

72 degrees already -- it looks like another muggy day is in store for us.

L


----------



## Ann in Arlington

Good Morning

76, going up to 88, chance of rain.  Typical summer weather.

Anyone want some tomatoes?


----------



## LindaW

Happy good morning to all.  Very humid here in New Jersey - but only 3 days to go before I'm officially on vacation!

Yes, I'll take some tomatoes, please.  I passed on my vegetable garden this year, due to too many demands at work - but now I'm sorry!


----------



## Susan in VA

Good morning!  

A bunch of paperwork today for DD's school  (a first-grader in 3 1/2 weeks, where did the time go?!?)  and some laundry and stuff.

My veggie garden isn't yielding much this year; at least not to humans.  The squirrels and chipmunks and who knows what else had fun with it, though.        I do have abundant sage, rosemary, parsley, chives, oregano, and catnip, if anyone wants some...  Ann, wanna trade?

Happy Wednesday, all!


----------



## geoffthomas

66 in Derwood, MD this morning going up to just 80ish.
partly cloudy all day.  Poss rain tonight.
Working hard - sequestered most of the day again.

Have a wonderful day and know that I will be thinking about you.


----------



## LindaW

Good morning all.  Another humid day in NJ - but only 2 more days before my vacation begins!


----------



## Leslie

Good morning everyone,

66 degrees and the paper says, partly cloudy, chance of showers.

Have a great day everyone!

L


----------



## Edward C. Patterson

I'm tired today. Up at 5, but went to bed at 1, so with 4 hours sleep I'm facing a rainy day in PA.

Edward C. Patterson


----------



## Susan in VA

Good morning!

Need an extra cup of tea this morning.  Too many late nights.  

It looks nice out; if I get everything on the to-do list done I'll go sit in the sun a little. 

Have a good day, all.


----------



## Anju 

Morning every one - got all my 'chores" done so going to do as Susan - sit outside and read   on the kindle!


----------



## intinst

Good morning, all. Eighty on its way to ninety today with no rain forecast till Monday. Doctor's visit went well yesterday, now all that is left for the year is surgeon for the knee and the results of that. Boy, getting older ain't for sissies is right! Be safe, everyone


----------



## drenee

intinst, you are so correct about the getting older.  I'm just getting to a point in my life where I can relax and enjoy it, but a lot of the time I just hurt.  I use to be able to ride in the car for a whole lot longer without getting out and walking a bit.  
Anyway, glad the dr. visit went well.  
deb


----------



## LindaW

drenee said:


> intinst, you are so correct about the getting older. I'm just getting to a point in my life where I can relax and enjoy it, but a lot of the time I just hurt. I use to be able to ride in the car for a whole lot longer without getting out and walking a bit.
> Anyway, glad the dr. visit went well.
> deb


Yep, those aches and twinges sure sneak up on you fast. It seems just as I realized that I was beginning to lose some flexibility - I realized I found an extra chin! I guess it's just a give and take.


----------



## Leslie

Good morning everyone,

57 degrees and it really feels like the natural air conditioning is turned up full blast this morning! It looks a little foggy, that must be why it feels so cold.

L


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Good Morning!

I can once again give the weather report for Alexandria, VA: 78 degrees.  Yuck!  It's hardly been that warm for three weeks....but we did manage to miss the hottest days this week!

I've been up since 4:30 this morning, LOL!  But that was sleeping pretty late!

Betsy


----------



## geoffthomas

70 now in derwood, md going to 84.
Mostly sunny.
gotta go back to the 12 hour day again today.

Have a blessed day.


----------



## Ann in Arlington

My widget says it's 73 going to 85. . .but no rain for today. . .yesterday it was very spotty; we got none but other areas got drenched!  Typical August!

Mornin' all!. . . .Welcome back, Betsy!  Yes, you missed the 90+ days. . . . .


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Geoff, stay awake!!

Betsy


----------



## Edward C. Patterson

Good Morning to all the lovely Kindelboarders.

Ed Patterson


----------



## intinst

Edward C. Patterson said:


> Good Morning to all the lovely Kindelboarders.
> 
> Ed Patterson


Hey, what about us not so lovely KindleBoarders? Don/t we get a Good Morning, Huh?


----------



## Edward C. Patterson

Ja, das _*kindelboarden*_ ist wundervoll, aber ich muss schon sagen Guten Tag kindleboarders und gibst du eine begruessend auch.  

Edward C. Patterson
*tzao*


----------



## intinst

Good Morning to all KindleBoarders, even the ones that make me find a translator!


----------



## Edward C. Patterson

I can't help it, but it gave me a chance to strut one of my seven languages (eight if you count gossip - nine if you count gay speak - ten if you count Quenya, but I don't speak that every day and my written teng-wa is rusty, since my boss is Sindarin and his boss is the Voice of Sauron  )

Ed Patterson


----------



## Susan in VA

Edward C. Patterson said:


> gibst du eine begruessend auch.


Hmmm.... still figuring out what that part was intended to be. 

Good morning, everyone! And welcome back, Betsy!

_We _got drenched last night, but that's good because now I don't have to water the plans this morning.

Never did make it through the to-do list before sunset yesterday, so no outdoor reading for me... maybe today!


----------



## Anju 

almost afternoon here - yucky day - getting my murds wixed and Ed didn't help!  Even my spanish is suffering  

Hope you don't have a horrible winter Leslie with the coolish summer  

Everyone take care and have a good day - remember the weekend is upon us


----------



## Edward C. Patterson

Susan:

I give you good welcome also.

Ed Patterson


----------



## Susan in VA

Ahhhh....

Ich gruesse Dich auch.

(sorry, don't know how to do umlauts and es-zets here!)


----------



## Edward C. Patterson

Umlauts and es-zets are fun. Especially the es-zets. When I was stationed in Germany back in 1967 and first encountered the german languaes, especially Street signs, I pronouned the German word ford sreet (strasse) as "strahby. And i traveled to a town called Bayruth and wondered if it was in lebanon, until I learned that it was pronounced Buyroit.   Those days seem so long ago - I wonder why.

Ed Patterson


----------



## Susan in VA

Edward C. Patterson said:


> When I was stationed in Germany back in 1967 and first encountered the german languaes, especially Street signs, I pronouned the German word ford sreet (strasse) as "strahby.


I'm kind of surprised that the Army doesn't give people at least a basic crash course in the language of where they're going to be stationed. Just to cover things like street signs, for example.

(And for anybody who's wondering -- the "es-zet" in question is an additional letter of the German alphabet that is written like a lowercase beta, and in some instances one can substitute a double s.)


----------



## Ann in Arlington

My experience is that they do have classes available.  They certainly did when we were stationed in Iceland (Navy).  I think the military folks were required to take it and spouses and other family members were strongly encouraged.  We had friends stationed in Japan (Air Force) and they said the same thing. . . .

Of course, this was in the 80's and 00's, not the 60's. . .  . . .


----------



## Edward C. Patterson

In 1967, I as dumped at the Frankfurt Bahnhof (Trainstation) with papers and instructions to head for a little town that no one had ever heard of Bayern(Bavaria). It was a scary experience.


Spoiler



The experience is related in my novel The Road to Grafenwoehr, which hopefully will out in Christmas time.


  No language lesson, except what we learned in the bars. But by the time I left, I knew a solid bit of low Deutsch. When I returned and majored in History, I took up the mantel of Haupt Deutsch - Goethe's Faut and the likes. Of course, I didn;t major in the European history disciplines, but in Chia - so that took me on a different linguitic road, but evenwhen I was up a Columbi, many of the China hands were German and I had to decipher their scholarship.

Ed Patterson


----------



## Susan in VA

Edward C. Patterson said:


> In 1967, I as dumped at the Frankfurt Bahnhof (Trainstation) with papers and instructions to head for a little town that no one had ever heard of Bayern(Bavaria). It was a scary experience.


I'll bet! From Frankfurt to some small town in Bavaria would have involved _at least_ one additional train change, and that without knowing the language... and in the sixties, there weren't as many people in Germany who spoke at least a little English as there are now.



Edward C. Patterson said:


> No language lesson, except what we learned in the bars.


  Having worked in a couple of German bars, I can just imagine... 



Edward C. Patterson said:


> a Columbi, many of the China hands were German


Interesting. I wonder why.


----------



## Susan in VA

Edward C. Patterson said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> The experience is related in my novel The Road to Grafenwoehr, which hopefully will out in Christmas time.


If you want, send me the bits that include German quotes and I'll proof 'em for you. I'm sure Peg of the Red Pencil wouldn't mind, since it's not her field.


----------



## Edward C. Patterson

Spoiler



Will do when I take it up again in November. You shall love it - monsters, ghosts, Grimm fairy tales. Thanks


Ed P


----------



## Susan in VA

Edward C. Patterson said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> monsters, ghosts


Oh, just great. 

But hey, if I keep reading the TJO series, I might be less unbrave by then.


----------



## Leslie

Good morning everyone,

70 degrees already and they say it is going to be HOT today.

In Germany, I like visiting a schlob! (Schloss, castle)

I had this interesting dream last night. Someone had invented Kindle Kandy Kovers. Yes, they were made of candy. The one I had was white Pep-O-Mint lifesaver flavor and embossed with the roof of heaven design. I was breaking off the edges and eating them and I said to my friend, "I am going to have to get a new one of these real soon, at the rate I am eating this up!"

It opened and closed, but I'm not quite sure how.

L


----------



## geoffthomas

It is 71 in Derwood going up to 88 or so and partly cloudy.
A good day for gardening.
Which I won't be doing because I will be spending another 12 hours at work again.
The good news is that there is a very short deadline so it won't last but only another week.

Have a great day.


----------



## Ann in Arlington

Good Morning!  coming up on 9 a.m. and it is gorgeous outside.  We've got virtually NO clouds on this side of DC. . .just the odd wisp here and there and a Very blue sky.

Sorry you have to work, Geoff. . . .it is a good day to be outside.  But you can have the gardening.


----------



## drenee

Good morning, KB friends.
73 and headed to 88 today.  We have no clouds either.  
Sorry you have to work, Geoff.  We'll miss you around here today.
Have a great Saturday everyone.
deb


----------



## Edward C. Patterson

Susan:

unbrave. Thank you for that homage.

Ed Patterson

It's morning and I'm in New jersey and I beat my Dad to the remote control, because otherwise he'd turn on FOX News and I'm not up for air pollution so early in the morning - or at anytime actually.


Spoiler



John Adams called it sedition.


, but hey - as they say in Cherokee -

_Se-lu ga-du ka-wi a wu du-li._
Just give me some corn bread and a cup of coffee, thankee sai (well the _Thankee sai_, is Stephen King, Come Reap, buthere's nothing like a touch of Maine in the morning or a bit of Mid-World.


Spoiler



Anything but Fox


).


----------



## intinst

Good Morning all. I be joining you at going to work today,Geoff. I hope for less than 12 hours, maybe just 10.


----------



## Elmore Hammes

Good morning all. Pleasant morning in the mid-sixties, heading toward a humid day in the upper eighties in Indiana. My back is a bit sore from spending three and a half hours painting the floor of Mainstage's wooden stage to resemble stones from a castle for our upcoming production of The Princess and the Pea, but otherwise feeling good.


----------



## Susan in VA

Leslie said:


> In Germany, I like visiting a schlob! (Schloss, castle)


  Or you could spend your day conducting busineb and then going to a fitneb studio. I just love it when English words get appropriated and then subjected to_ that_.



Leslie said:


> I had this interesting dream last night. Someone had invented Kindle Kandy Kovers. Yes, they were made of candy. The one I had was white Pep-O-Mint lifesaver flavor and embossed with the roof of heaven design. I was breaking off the edges and eating them and I said to my friend, "I am going to have to get a new one of these real soon, at the rate I am eating this up!"
> 
> It opened and closed, but I'm not quite sure how.


With hinges made of licorice strings, of course! 

(Good morning, everybody!)


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Good Morning!!!

It's so nice to have the door open this morning, cool and pleasant at 65 degrees in Alexandria, VA!  Waiting for my weekend fix of CSpan... 

Still fiddling with stuff from the trip.  Have to go through the last batch of photos from the Mini Meet (5000 cars).  Finally starting to have almost a normal schedule...

Betsy


----------



## Leslie

Good morning,

71 degrees here and sunny...looks like another nice day is in store for us!

L


----------



## Edward C. Patterson

Good morning all. In NJ and getting ready to return to my PA exile.   Hope everyone has a nice say as it looks like Pippa passes and all's right with the world - a Browning morn.

Edward C. Patterson


----------



## drenee

69 degrees currently.  Sunny and 89 for the rest of the day.  
Enjoy your Sunday.
deb


----------



## geoffthomas

Ok it is 73 here in Derwood MD, going up to 90ish today.
Sunny and bright - - - -  and humid.
I will go to church this morning.
And then work from home for about 6 hours.
Will get some gardening done because I will just GO outside and take a break.

Have a beautiful and blessed day.


----------



## Karen_McQ

In the high 70s today and stormy here in Hartland, WI, which is good, because we need the rain. A great day to stay inside and read!
I hope everyone enjoys their Sunday.


----------



## drenee

Karen McQ, welcome to the Good Morning thread.  
deb


----------



## intinst

Yeah, another Good Morning thread person! Hope every one has a great day! Be safe, all.


----------



## crebel

Good Morning to all.  Rainy, muggy, headachey day here - good for staying in the air conditioning and reading,  Safe and happy Sunday everyone.


----------



## Susan in VA

Good morning, everyone!  Currently 86 degrees here, and supposed to go higher.  

Too hot to garden, so I'm doing garden planning instead.  

Hope everyone has a great Sunday!


----------



## Anju 

Good mornin'?  Too early for good night!  Been AWOL, but that's ok, been reading.


----------



## Leslie

Good morning everyone,

71 degrees right now and they are predicting another hot day here in Maine.

L


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Good Morning!!

Not quite as cool as yesterday, but still nice this morning (6 in northern VA.  Hope everyone in the area affected by tropical storm Claudette is safe and dry!

Betsy


----------



## Anju 

Good Day everyone, looks like Leslie is getting summertime finally.  I'm with Betsy, hope everyone in Claudettes way is safe.


----------



## Bren S.

Good Morning Everyone  59 and Sunny here, headed for a high in the upper 70's today.Have a good one!!​


----------



## crebel

Thanks for the coffee, Sugar!  Good Morning everyone.  More rain today - heading home from my sister's in a little bit.  Safe and happy day to all.

Chris


----------



## geoffthomas

Good morning all.
Still working the long days.
Proposal work is never pretty.
When I got up it was 64 degrees in Derwood with expected highs of 90
lots of sun with some cloudy periods and humid - just like yesterday.

Have a wonderful day, all.
And thank you Sugar.


----------



## KathyluvsKindle

Good Mornin' from Boston.

Another hot, humid day. Just wish I could curl up with my K2 in the air conditioned house.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

We give you permission.  

Betsy


----------



## intinst

Morning all! 75 and clear today, good firt day of the work week, I guess. Be safe, everyone.


----------



## Edward C. Patterson

Morning (Yawns). Does that mean I'm just out of bed? NO. It means I'm at work. (Yawns again).  

Edward C. Patterson


----------



## Leslie

We are supposed to have another hot day here today. It was miserable yesterday. Way up in the 90s with poor air quality. Yuck.

L


----------



## geoffthomas

good morning!
Kool DID have her baby....excitement.

71 degrees here in Derwood MD going up to 89.
Did 13 hours on the prop yesterday.
Then had beltway road construction to work through getting from VA to MD after 10pm.
Got to leave to do it again.

Have a wonderful, new baby for KB, day.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Good Morning!

A new baby for KindleBoards!!!  Yay, we're all aunts and uncles!

It's gonna be hot today in Virginia, and we're heading south to Williamsburg so we'll gain a couple of degrees to 93...not sure this is smart!

Have a great day!

Betsy


----------



## Edward C. Patterson

Hot and steamy in PA, but the sun came up and I got up and I'm employed and come what may, these fingers shall kiss the keyboard.

Edward C. Patterson


----------



## KathyluvsKindle

Will be 97 in Boston today. Must water my tomatoes quickly. Congrates to Kool. How exciting!


----------



## Anju 

Mornin' everyone and specially kool and babypat!  WOO HOO

DH won't walk right now, so going to take furbabies and head out.  Will have to go with his majesty again later, he won't go alone   but the extra exercise will be good for me.

Everyone have a wonderful day.


----------



## crebel

Happy Tuesday everybody.  Kool's news was the BEST way to start the day!  Be safe and happy.

Chris


----------



## intinst

Good Morning, everyone. 75 goin' to 92 with a good chance of rain today. Don't need the rain yet and sure don't need the humidity. Oh well, it will do what it will do. Be safe, all.


----------



## Susan in VA

Good morning!  

Glad we finally heard from kool  

Starting on a big reorganizing project today (new purpose for one room, currently used for storage), so I'll be up to my ears in boxes and dust. 

Have a good day everyone!


----------



## ellesu

Good morning from south Louisiana where degree numbers just don't matter anymore. It's *just plain HOT!* You can't walk to the mailbox without _glistening_ (that would be perspiring if you aren't from thej South).  The tropics have finally heated up and are quite active, but....at least for today, everything's calm here. That's a blessing. Stay cool everyone.


----------



## Leslie

Good morning, everyone. Another hot day in store for us here in Maine...72 right now.

L


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Good morning from Williamsburg, VA where it's going to be HOT today.  Have a great one!

Betsy


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Where is everyone?  Leslie posted at 6:47 EDT and I'm the next one to post at 8:30?

 

Betsy


----------



## intinst

Good Morning, hot & humid today, just like every summer day in AR. Only difference is I go to the surgeon to see about my knee today. Be safe, 
all.


----------



## Ann in Arlington

Good Morning!  I've been off and on. . . . .it's hot here too. . . .? . . . .LOL!  Not much else to say.  I'm watching last night's America's Got Talent. . . I'm an hour and a half in, have seen 9 acts. .  .none really stand out so far. . . next up a piano player. . . .playing Pachelbel, so far. . . . . .


----------



## crebel

Good Morning to all.  Weather here seems to be permanently stuck on hot and muggy.  I will try to dredge up the memories when it is below zero with snow up to our necks in a few months.  Safe and happy day to all.


----------



## Elmore Hammes

Good morning all. Rain and warm today in Indiana. Long morning of editing ahead of me, coffee pot is full!
Elmore


----------



## Tip10

Good morning.
A bit overcast in St Louis -- maybe some rain this afternoon.
If we can just hold on till the weekend we're supposed to have an absolutely gorgeous weekend -- sunny with highs in the upper 70's to low 80's (depending upon who you believe).


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Intinst, let us know how your meeting with the surgeon goes!

Betsy
whose knee is having some mild swelling this week...I feel your pain!


----------



## geoffthomas

good morning.
still working the prop.
It rained earlier.
There is temperature outside and I suppose it will go up as the day goes on.
Partly cloudy, I think.  Pretty much guaranteed to the humid.

Will try to poke my head outside, but am too fatigued to observe the weather.

Have a nice day.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Geoff, hope you can get some sleep!!!

Glad to hear it rained some at home, since I forgot to water my plants yesterday.

Betsy


----------



## Ann in Arlington

Well. . . it rained where Geoff is, but that doesn't mean it rained where your house is. . . . .it was spotty.  We got barely enough to dampen the ground in this part of Arlington.


----------



## intinst

So far, just an injection and "We'll see how it does."


----------



## Susan in VA

Mornin',  all.  (It counts as morning if I haven't had enough tea yet.  )

Betsy, there was plenty of rain right here, and I live closer to you than Geoff or Ann do, so I think your plants will be OK.  There's a 50/50 chance of more later in the day, too.

Up too late reading.  Need more tea, and then I can continue with yesterday's "room repurposing" project.   (It's not at the fun stage yet, still at the boxes-and-dust-bunnies stage.)

Have a great day, everyone!


----------



## Anju 

Barely still morning here!  Some days can't get on early, DH wants this and that and the other!

Beautiful day here, not hot, cloudy and a tad humid, but beautiful day in --------

Intinst - hope the injection works!  How is DW doing?


----------



## intinst

Anju No. 469 said:


> Barely still morning here! Some days can't get on early, DH wants this and that and the other!
> 
> Beautiful day here, not hot, cloudy and a tad humid, but beautiful day in --------
> 
> Intinst - hope the injection works! How is DW doing?


She's great she lurks here at the board, doesn't post much.


----------



## Leslie

The natural air conditioning is back, hooray! 59 this morning and it feels cool and pleasant. Highs in the 80s today.

Tomorrow I am off to Basel, Switzerland where they tell me they are having a heat wave. Great. Out of the frying pan and into the fire!

L


----------



## Edward C. Patterson

You'll Basel, Leslie. Have a wonderul trip.

Ed Patterso


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Good morning from Williamsburg, VA, where it is currently 79 on its way to 94.

We're 79 on our way to Alexandria, VA this morning, with a stop at an Aviation museum near Richmond.  It was HOT here yesterday as we were outside looking at historic buildings.  We managed the heat as well as we could, sitting in the shade and going inside often.  Good thing the buildings themselves are air conditioned.  Colonial Williamsburg pulled the horse drawn carriages by afternoon to keep the horses out of the heat.

Leslie, have a great trip!  Intinst, hope the shot helps!

Betsy


----------



## drenee

71 and cloudy in northern WV.  Headed to 80, humid and thunderstorms again today.
deb


Have a safe trip, Leslie.  Can't wait to see pictures and hear all about your trip.


----------



## Anju 

Cloudy this morning -  thought it was going to rain earlier but no such luck, will keep it cool though.

Have a great trip Leslie !

Everyone have a wonderful day.


----------



## Susan in VA

LOTS more rain last night, so I'm sure Betsy's plants were well-soaked.  Sunny so far today, and hot, with more storms possible for late in the day.

Back to moving boxes around today  --  dust bunnies and spiders and cat hair, oh my!   

Enjoy the day!  Bon voyage, Leslie!


----------



## Leslie

This is my most exciting picture from the trip last year:










Yes, that's Roger Federer, right after he won the US Open. He is also wearing his medal from the Olympics.

L


----------



## intinst

70 going to 90 with rain and thunderstorms today, at least it is a little cooler. Thank you everyone for the concern and good wishes about the knee, won't need replacement and maybe I'll be able to put off surgery for a time.


----------



## Susan in VA

intinst said:


> won't need replacement and maybe I'll be able to put off surgery for a time.


That's good news!!


----------



## drenee

intinst, glad to hear.  That's good news.
deb


----------



## geoffthomas

good......
this isn't morning.
well good whatever time of day it is.
13 hours yesterday.
up at the crack of - light coming through the window almost.
will probably put in another 12-13 hour day today. tomorrow is the last day that I can provide input, so I will get to quit around 6 or 7 pm.
and I will be off this weekend (I think).
Sorry I don't know the temperature now or earlier or later.  But I am sure that it is a nice day somewhere.
Enjoy a little for me and I will get back to something resembling normal soon.

Have a blessed day all.


----------



## drenee

Geoff, so sorry you're working so much.  I'll keep my fingers crossed that you'll be off this weekend and hopefully can get some much deserved rest.
deb


----------



## drenee

Good Friday morning.  I'm up very early this morning.  
Slept with my window open.  The cool breeze throughout the night was wonderful.
It is currently 71 degrees.  Thunderstorms and a high of 76 today.  
Happy Friday KB friends.
deb


----------



## Leslie

Good morning everyone,

70 degrees here and it feels a little muggy. I have a busy day which includes a flight to Frankfurt, Germany at 4:30 pm. My boarding pass is printed and I am ready to go!

L


----------



## drenee

Leslie, have a wonderful time.  I can't wait to hear about your adventures.
deb


----------



## Ann in Arlington

Good Morning from Northern VA.  75 just now.  Going up to low 90's.  High chance of afternoon thunder showers and heavy rain.  Typical August weather and yet. . . .it's Big News!


----------



## Anju 

O O O O = boomers AND rain!  Woo Hoo (hardly never ever rains in the daytime here, only at night)

Hope everyone else has a wonder day.

I Love love to read in the rain, inside that is - guess where I am heading now

Have a Terrific trip Leslie


----------



## geoffthomas

79 now in Derwood MD supposed to go to low 90s later with probable thunderstorms.
Worked till 11:45 last night (over 15 hours) and then had to drive home.
Proposal work is always like this.
Today we have to turn the volumes in for production work so we can't work past 5.
And we get the weekend off.

Have a great day, all.


----------



## Susan in VA

Geoff, hope you can catch up on all the missed sleep over the weekend.

Still looks nice and sunny right now, but I'll have to keep an eye on those storms...  we're supposed to have an outdoor-pool playdate this afternoon over in Burke, and this might mean rescheduling five six-year-olds plus siblings and moms.  Oh boy. 

Happy Friday, all!


----------



## Leslie

Good morning from Basel where my widget tells me it is 18 deg C. It seems pleasant....not too hot and some blue sky peeking through the clouds. 

Long trip...I've been on the go since 10:30 am yesterday and now it is 4:30 in the US so what is that...18 hours? The good news is that I was able to get a much earlier train than expected in Frankfurt, so I am here in Basel three hours earlier than planned. 

Time for a nap, I think, then lunch with my host and hostess, their son and his new girlfriend. I hope I don't fall asleep in the soup!

L


----------



## drenee

Good morning.
Glad to hear you made it safe, Leslie.

65 and the sun is trying to shine this morning.
deb


----------



## crebel

Good Morning All!  Only 55 degrees here this morning - crazy for August.  Glad you glad you had a safe trip Leslie - enjoy!


----------



## intinst

63 going to 85 and clear, great weather for mid August! Haves some morning chores, then back to work for the evening. Be safe, all.


----------



## geoffthomas

Good Morning.
74 in Derwood at 10am. Only going to about 81 today with overcast and rain on and off all day.
I will work on catching up on cleaning out the basement.
Years of old paperwork that needs to be shredded.

Have a great day.


----------



## Elmore Hammes

Good morning. A pleasant but damp morning in Indiana. Had the second performance of our Community Theatre's production of "Once Upon a Mattress" last night, which went very well despite some problems with the stage lights. Finished reading an old mystery this morning (_Green for Danger _by Christianna Brand) and have another performance tonight.
Elmore


----------



## thephantomsgirl

Hot and muggy in Central Florida.  T-storms likely.  This will be the same until what...September or October...


----------



## Susan in VA

Mornin', all.

Yikes, two more weeks of summer vacation, and so much we haven't done!

Time to make a list...

Have a fun weekend, Kindlers!


----------



## Anju 

Afternoon!  Rain and boomers all morning so didn't plug in until just a bit ago.  Made for good reading of Jon Konrath's Whisky Sour, but sunny now and finished the book.  Time to get to work?  Don't know what I will do, maybe watch the Sox payback the Yanks.


BTW Geoff - I dreamed about creating presentations and proposals all night last night - you do know that work is a 4-letter word, particularly for us retired folks


----------



## geoffthomas

Yes it is a 4 letter word.
But then so is Play.


----------



## Anju 

geoffthomas said:


> Yes it is a 4 letter word.
> But then so is Play.


----------



## Leslie

Good morning everyone,

Beautiful morning here in Basel. Cool and sunny -- the weather seems to have changed in the night and there is a lovely breeze in the room right now.

I am off to see the Van Gogh exhibit which everyone is talking about. Then maybe Giacometti if I have enough energy (different museum). We'll see.

Have a great day everyone!

L


----------



## drenee

Van Gogh exhibit...I'm sooooo jealous.  Have fun, Leslie.  

It has cooled off.  63 currently, with a high of 73 expected.  
deb


----------



## geoffthomas

71 now in MD going up to 81 with scattered showers this aftenoon.
Had a lot of rain yesterday.
Got to find a way to go out and weed the gardens.

Have a great day.


----------



## Ann in Arlington

Garden weeding is on DH's list for today too. . . .only because with the inch plus of rain in the last couple of days the hillside at our friends house that they've been re-grading is too damp. . . .but that's o.k. because we have grass that grows here too.  My job is to watch and feed him liquids every hour or so. . .


----------



## Edward C. Patterson

I think I'll do laundry, either that or go buy all new underwear or just not wear any at all.   Now that wasn't a call for a vote, now.

Good Morning all!

Edward C. patterson


----------



## thephantomsgirl

Still hot, humid with strong chance of rain and t-storms here in Central Florida.


----------



## Susan in VA

Good not-quite-morning!

Beautiful day here, maybe more rain tonight but for right now it's bright and sunny.

Decluttering the kitchen today. Never enough room for all the gadgets, so some things will have to go. Today's _planned_ project, a retaining wall, is postponed because of all the rain we've had.



Ann in Arlington said:


> My job is to watch and feed him liquids every hour or so. . .


No wonder you have time to read!  What a great job.....

Hope everyone is enjoying the weekend!


----------



## Anju 

No rain today, but we have had some this week-end, YEA
I'm a little late getting to Good Morning, but after I got up didn't have time to get on the computer before church.  The "princess" of our house (name is Creamita) kept me up all night, wanting to go out, not wanting to go out, wanting on the bed, on and on and on - Royalty Rules


----------



## Leslie

Looks like another nice day is in store for us here in Schweiz. Blue sky and sunny right now. The widget says 17 deg C.

I am working today so not sure how much I'll be online, but I'll pop in as time allows.

I wrote a long Facebook account of my day of art yesterday. If anyone wants to read it you can find it here:

http://www.facebook.com/note.php?created&&suggest&note_id=118927589614#/note.php?note_id=118927589614&ref=mf

L


----------



## drenee

Good Monday morning KB friends.  
58 this morning.  Sunny, with a high of 79 expected.  
deb


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Good Morning!
Nice and cool here in northern VA, the doors and windows are open and a cool breeze is blowing.  Good, I need to work on my deck garden.  Errands today!  And working on some quilts for an upcoming craft show.  I did some drawings yesterday, one of the errands is going to FedEx Kinko's to enlarge them.  Hope to start pulling fabrics today and start sewing tomorrow!

My hubby has some kind of mild flu, so the weekend was quieter than we thought it would be--the whole "fam damily" was going to come over yesterday but we cancelled rather than expose the grandkids.

Leslie, sounds like your trip has been great so far if you had an art day!  I couldn't see the pics on your facebook page, is it your personal page?  I sent a friend request...

Intinst, great about the knee!  Mine has been pretty good since my minor surgery, a little swelling since I've been home, it got a little sore walking in Estonia.

Betsy


----------



## geoffthomas

Good Morning.
It is good to be going back to a "normal"  day of work.
It is 65 in Derwood, MD going up to 83 or so.
Partly cloudy expected all day.

Have a wonderful day.


----------



## Leslie

Betsy the Quilter said:


> Leslie, sounds like your trip has been great so far if you had an art day! I couldn't see the pics on your facebook page, is it your personal page? I sent a friend request...


I just did a Note on my homepage. No pictures (I didn't take any). On my wall I included links to the two webpages for the exhibits. I did receive your friend request and added you.

To everyone: I don't think you have to be a friend to read my posted note, but I might be wrong. I am not a super expert on Facebook so let me know if I messed up!

L


----------



## thephantomsgirl

Good morning from Central Florida!  Sitting here having my coffee deciding whether or not I'm human...


----------



## drenee

I started at about 5:20 trying to make that decision (humanness, is it a word?) and I still haven't come to a conclusion.  
Good luck.
deb


----------



## Edward C. Patterson

A good check to see if you're human or not. Watch the sunrise and you smile.  

Edward C. Patterson


----------



## intinst

Edward C. Patterson said:


> A good check to see if you're human or not. Turn on Fox News and if you shudder, you're human.
> 
> Edward C. Patterson


Just about any news program gives me the shudders, one reason or another! Good Morning, all.


----------



## drenee

I'm with you, intinst.  I don't watch too many news programs.  I've seen too many discrepancies to be trusting.  
deb


----------



## Susan in VA

A bright cheerful Monday morning to you all!

My day for housecleaning    and maybe a couple of errands.


----------



## Anju 

I watched the sunrise and news and did t'ai chi and definitely not human today!  Poor DH  

Good morning late - to the rest of you - hope your day is wonderful!

Glad we are getting updates from Leslie - sounds wonderful


----------



## Leslie

Good morning everyone,

It turned out to be as hot as blazes here in Basel yesterday...32 deg C, sunny, and no breeze. Ugh. Let's hope today is a little bit cooler. It rained in the night so I am hoping that cleared out some of the hot stuff.

L


----------



## Ann in Arlington

69 F just now in Arlington, due up to 88.  But sky is clear and bright blue. . . humidity relatively low.

I think to day is shopping day. . . .(groceries, that is)


----------



## drenee

Sunny and 59.  High of 86 expected.  

I have errands to run today.  Bank, post office, like Ann, groceries.  I'm picking up the grandsons on Thursday so I need to get some food in the house.  
deb


----------



## Edward C. Patterson

Well this morning I lugged in a few dozen donuts and pasties today for my colleagues at work to celebrate the sale of of my 1,700th book (which happened yesterday).

Edward C. Patterson


----------



## Anju 

WOOT WOOT ED !  Congrats!!!!

Nice cool day, couldn't sleep so up early outside reading my readings for the morning and listening to the birds wake up.

Errands to run with DH today, so going to be a good day.

Everyone enjoy -


----------



## Edward C. Patterson

Thanks and its 162 to Christmas too.

Ed P


----------



## ellesu

Before the sun sets  I'd like to say that it was 63 degrees here this morning. I think we broke a record for the second straight day. That's really unheard of here at this time of year. The humidity's even been down somewhat! Last night on the local news, the weatherman told people to send their kids to the bus stop with a light jacket or sweatshirt.  He was serious. We celebrate what comfort we can get down this way, and....a chance to wear what we call _winter clothes._


----------



## Susan in VA

Edward C. Patterson said:


> I lugged in a few dozen donuts and pasties today for my colleagues


Didn't realize you worked in a burlesque joint....


----------



## Edward C. Patterson

I lost the pasties.

Ed P


----------



## Leslie

Good morning,

18 deg here in Basel right now. It's a little cloudy and the sun is not quite up yet, so I am not sure what type of day we have in store for us today.

L


----------



## Susan in VA

Edward C. Patterson said:


> I lost the pasties.
> 
> Ed P


Didn't use enough glue.


----------



## Susan in VA

Leslie said:


> Good morning,
> 
> 18 deg here in Basel right now. It's a little cloudy and the sun is not quite up yet, so I am not sure what type of day we have in store for us today.
> 
> L


_Meteo_ should be coming on soon...


----------



## KathyluvsKindle

Mornin' from Boston. 

The dog next door just woke me up! Will be hot and muggy today.


----------



## drenee

A pleasant 61 this morning.  High of 83 this afternoon.  
Laundry and cleaning.  
deb


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Edward C. Patterson said:


> Well this morning I lugged in a few dozen donuts and pasties today for my colleagues at work to celebrate the sale of of my 1,700th book (which happened yesterday).
> 
> Edward C. Patterson


Wow, Ed, I knew you'd written a lot of books, but.... 

Seriously, though, congratulations!

(and those of us from places in the northern Midwest, like Hibbing, MN , think of pasties as great little savory meat pies.)

Enjoying a cool morning, getting ready to go down to the sewing sweatshop and do some quilt construction before breakfast.

Betsy


----------



## Anju 

Good Morning - another beautiful day in, what we call paradise.

Enjoy you day wherever you are, East, West, North, South or even across oceans.


----------



## geoffthomas

Good (late) morning from my work place in Crystal City, VA.
There is weather out there somewhere.
I will make a better report tomorrow.

Have a great day.


----------



## Susan in VA

Helping Geoff out here...  about ten miles from Crystal City it's in the 80s and going up to 94 today.  Sunny and not overly humid.  No rain for today.

Dealing with paperwork and phone calls today, hoping to be done early enough to go to the pool!


----------



## geoffthomas

Thank you kindly, miss Susan.


----------



## Leslie

Good morning from Basel where it is dark and cloudy. More rain in the night. The weather during the day is still quite warm but fortunately, not hot as blazes like it was on Monday.

Have a good day, everyone!

L


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Good morning!  It's going to be warm today, yuck, here in northern VA.  More quilting today.  Doing a bunch of small pieces for a craft fair.

Betsy


----------



## drenee

Good morning.  65 currently, heading to 79 and a few rain showers.  
Getting ready to go to Altoona to get the boys for 4 days of fun.  
I'm taking them to the lake for swimming, fishing, paddle boating.  
And hopefully no rain on Sunday so we can go to the zoo.
You all have a good weekend.  
deb


----------



## geoffthomas

It is 65 in Derwood, MD going up to 84 or so.
Partly cloudy all day - humid.

Had to snake a main drain when I got home from work last night - welcome home.
Oh the joys of home ownership - they never end, no matter how long you own your home.
Fortunately I now know how to do these things and have the equipment to do it with.

Work work work.
Got a performance review with my boss this am.  Then some time off this pm and taking Friday off.

Have a wonderful day folks.
And cheers to Leslie in Basel.
Just sayin......


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Geoff--be sure to give your boss a good review.   I'm sure it will go well!

Betsy


----------



## geoffthomas

Yeah right.
Biggest problem for the both of us is that he is the age of my son.
But we both learned to ignore that a long time ago.
I remember when I was always the "kid" and was told that I could not have a job or a promotion because I was too young.
Now I am the "old man".
It's ok though. I don't think I am old and mostly noone treats me like I am.

onward and upward.
Excelsior.
And all that.


----------



## drenee

Geoff, hope your performance review goes well.  You sure spent enough time
on that project a week or so ago, and time away from us, to warrant recognition.
deb


----------



## Anju 

Good luck Geoff - although you don't need it I am sure!  You do know you are going to have to let us know how it went  

I am SOOOO glad i don't have those any longer - UGH

72 now, warmer than usual, but won't get hot this time of year.  Every one enjoy your Thursday.


----------



## Elmore Hammes

Good morning all - a cooler day today in Indiana, with a bit of fog to start it off. Slow morning that will get better once I add in pancakes and coffee from the local I-Hop!


----------



## drenee

IHop...yum!!
deb


----------



## intinst

81, partly cloudy with 90 and rain later in the day. Looks like another 7day work week for me, oh well nothing new there.
Be safe, everyone.


----------



## Edward C. Patterson

It is a good morning, isn't it?

Ed Patterson


----------



## Anju 

Ed - you are here, that makes it a WONDERFUL morning


----------



## Edward C. Patterson

Thank you Anju. That was my bump of the day. Whoops, wrong thrad. I'm OT - 



Ed P


----------



## Leslie

Gruezi, everyone!

Another darkish morning in Basel, not sure what is in store for us. Probably another nice day. I am off to Germany for the weekend to visit a friend and another friend is driving from Belgium to join us. We should have a good time. Lots of talk, talk, talking, I'm sure!

L


----------



## Leslie

Grüß Gott!

Greetings from Germany! I am on my friend's Chrissi's computer which is why I have neat letters like ä, ü, and ß.

Nice weather here -- cool with a little breeze. Where are all you sleepyheads in the US? Rise and shine, boys and girls! I have been up for hours!

L


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

I'm up!  (Thought it was Saturday for a minute, LOL!)

Supposed to rain today here in northern VA.  It's already 74.  Housecleaning today and shopping.  And more quilting, yay!

Betsy


----------



## geoffthomas

72 in Derwood, MD going up to only 77 or so because it is going to be thunderstorms (possible) al day.
That could mean humid air.

I am off today - good choice, right?
Reward for working hard last week.
So maybe I will weed the garden? (no -wet)
So maybe I will remove the apple tree? (no -wet)
Hmmm no outside activities probably.
So maybe I will clean the storageroom/computersite? (Yes - not wet)

Have a great day.


----------



## intinst

69 going to 88 with a chance of thunderstorms this PM here in Little Rock. My "reward" for working hard last week and this week is to do it Sat and Sunday as well. "No rest for the wicked," and all that, I guess.


----------



## Leslie

Good morning from Germany, where it is a beautiful, sunny breezy day. We just had a long leisurely breakfast in the garden and now I am catching up on email. Then we are heading out for some souvenir shopping and sightseeing. It is nice to have a day off!

L


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Good Morning!  It's 71 and dark here in Ft Belvoir, must be overcast...time to do some quilting before we run down to Fredericksburg for lunch!

Betsy


----------



## crebel

Good Morning to all!  I have been pretty anti-social on the boards this week, checking in but not posting as weather has been stormy playing havoc with my head (migraines  - at least it wasn't the "whiney flu").  It looks to be a beautiful day/weekend and I feel so much better.  Safe and happy day to everyone.

Chris


----------



## Ann in Arlington

71 in Arlington.  Dew point is 70.  Can you say "humid"?  Likely rain later but then clearing.

Kennedy internment this afternoon. . . .traffic will be heavy around the Cemetery. 

And there's supposed to be an outdoor showing of "Night at the Museaum 2" this evening in our neighborhood park and we'll head down there if it's not raining . . .walkable!


----------



## Aravis60

Good morning! It's 70 and cloudy, looks like it might start pouring any minute. Have a great Saturday!


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Ann in Arlington said:


> 71 in Arlington. Dew point is 70. Can you say "humid"? Likely rain later but then clearing.
> 
> Kennedy internment this afternoon. . . .traffic will be heavy around the Cemetery.
> 
> And there's supposed to be an outdoor showing of "Night at the Museaum 2" this evening in our neighborhood park and we'll head down there if it's not raining . . .walkable!


Have you seen it yet, Ann? We saw it at the Air & Space Museum, it was great!

Betsy


----------



## Ann in Arlington

Have not seen it. . . .we'll go tonight if it's not raining. .. . .if not, may go to A&S when our friend from Cinci comes to visit next month.


----------



## geoffthomas

72 and seriously overcast in Derwood, MD this morning.
Forcast to go up to 81 while threatening rain all day.
Don't know what to expect, except humid (like Ann).

Have a wonderful (indoor?) day.


----------



## intinst

70 going to 86 with mostly cloudy skies but no rain predicted. Got to go pick up a utility trailer I bought from a coworker today, then back to work this evening. Be safe, everyone.


----------



## Susan in VA

Yep, indoor weather today.  I'm kind of on standby for the weekend, because my cousin and her brood are in town through tomorrow, and nobody knows yet whether they want to sightsee today or have family time or what....  getting nine people on the same page seems to take hours.   

Better have another cup of tea.


----------



## Elmore Hammes

Good morning. Sun is out in Indiana (Anderson, anyway). Have the final performance of our community theatre's presentation of Once Upon A Mattress tonight, it's always sad when it ends. But rehearsals for Music Man start Sunday, so that feeling won't last! I need to find more time for reading and writing... Perhaps if I cut out sleeping?
Elmore


----------



## Anju  

Was raining when I woke up early, so no dog walk, no wash clothes, no nada   but that's ok, been spending quality time with DH - but any time is quality with him    Going to remain coolish, lower 70s today according to the satellite,  cloudy all day which will keep it cool.

Everyone enjoy your weekend, and intinst whatever you can glean out of your!


----------



## intinst

Elmore Hammes said:


> I need to find more time for reading and writing... Perhaps if I cut out sleeping?
> Elmore


You still have time to sleep?


----------



## Elmore Hammes

intinst said:


> You still have time to sleep?


Ha, not nearly as much as I would like to!


----------



## Leslie

Another lovely day in Germany with another lovely breakfast in the garden. I get to be lazy for a few more hours then head back to Switzerland this afternoon. Two more days of work then home to the US on Wednesday.

L


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Good Morning!  Boy, a big storm hit last night just as we were going to bed.  The whole family is coming over today, and I got NOTHING done yesterday as we ended up down in Fredericksburg all afternoon.  At least the sun is shining now!

Leslie, we want more pictures!

And more sleep for everyone.    

Wandering back to the index in Not Quite Kindle to see if F1Wild has posted anything lately--she said yesterday morning in the Phoenix meetup thread that she might be passing a kidney stone and was headed to the ER.

Betsy


----------



## Ann in Arlington

Storm wasn't so much up here. . .just a few drippings.  

Heading to Mass and then a pool party today. . . .should be a good day for it!

Enjoy your Sunday, everyone!


----------



## Anne

Leslie said:


> Another lovely day in Germany with another lovely breakfast in the garden. I get to be lazy for a few more hours then head back to Switzerland this afternoon. Two more days of work then home to the US on Wednesday.
> 
> L


Lesile that sounds so nice. Breakfast in the garden,


----------



## Edward C. Patterson

Leslie's Rhein journey continues. Morning all.

Edward C. Patterson


----------



## Anju 

Starting to get cooler here, but not so cool we can't have our breakfast in the garden, it really is fun to do that.

Everyone have a nice day -


----------



## Susan in VA

Mornin' all!

Didn't see much of a storm here either, must have been just in Betsy's back yard.  

A little work today and then over to my parents'  house for more time with the out-of-town relatives and maybe a swim.  

Have a great day, Kindleboarders!


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Might have been in our yard.  It was about 10PM last night, lots of rain!  It was storming when we left Fredericksburg yesterday at 6PM, but blue skies all the way up 95 to Alexandria.

EDIT:  at some point yesterday, either in the early afternoon or the evening/overnight, we got an inch and a half of rain!  My husband emptied the rain gauge in the morning.

Betsy


----------



## intinst

Good Morning, everyone. It's a very pretty day here, cool for August and no clouds. Will try to enjoy some of it before I go to work this PM. Be safe, all.


----------



## Elmore Hammes

Good morning. Beautiful, crisp day in Indiana. Seems like Fall is a bit ahead of schedule!


----------



## Leslie

Back to Basel, back to work. The only bad thing about all those lovely breakfasts in the garden in Germany is that I am covered in mosquito bites which are itching like crazy this morning.  

L


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Good Morning! It's overcast so it seems too dark! Beautifully cool, though. We survived having the fam damily over yesterday (12 of us including 5 teens and preteens). However, no quilting done and I just barely started Mike Hick's prequel _In Her Name: First Contact_ and I can't wait to dig in. Must quilt this morning cannot read must quilt cannot read...

Betsy


----------



## geoffthomas

School has finally started here in MD.
So busses on the road - the first day one realizes the incredible impact they have on commuting.
It is 57 here in Derwood, going up to 72.
Can you believe that?

Have a wonderful day.


----------



## Elmore Hammes

Good morning. In the 40's this morning, heading to mid-70's. Don't tell my cat, but this morning she gets to have her annual veterinarian visit. That ten-minute drive will seem like an hour to her and me, she is not fond of car rides!
Elmore


----------



## Ann in Arlington

Good Morning. . . . .the weather is pleasant but my dratted knee is still hurting so I guess I'll find my way to a physician of some sort. . . .Problem: The ONLY doctor I see ever, or have for many years, is my gynecologist. Wonder if she knows knees? I guess I'll ask for a referral. 

Hope everyone _else_ has a good day!


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Ann, I sent you a PM with my surgeon/orthopedist's name.  Keep us posted!

Betsy


----------



## Susan in VA

Good morning!

Ann, I hope you find a good doctor (maybe with Betsy's help) and then feel better soon.

FWIW, we also have a longish list of doctors to recommend (and some NOT to!) after DD's dad's various lengthy medical adventures, in case you want another or a different kind.

No rain today, supposedly, but only up to 75 and not humid.    This can't really be August in DC,  there must be some mistake....


----------



## Bren S.

Good late Morning KBers'. I have no idea what the temp is as my WeatherBug has disappeared from my computer lol 

It's sunny out though. 

Have a great day!

waetherbug is back lol It's 63 here right now.


----------



## intinst

72 going to 81 and partly cloudy with low humidity, lovely weather for Arkansas this time of the year. Be safe all.


----------



## Leslie

Good morning,

It is 13 deg C right now here in Switzerland and very dark. I was up early this morning. This is my last full day here. Tomorrow I begin the long arduous process of heading home.

Here's this trip's funny story.

*Leslie and the Tram Tickets*

Last year when I came here, my host and hostess handed me a one-month pass for the tram. They told me that you don't need to show the pass when you get on. Instead, every now and then, a "controller" will get on the tram and ask to see everyone's ticket or pass. If you don't have one, they can charge you CHF 100 on the spot (a big fine). In two weeks of riding around on the tram last year, I never saw a controller.

This year when I arrived, my hostess, Moni, handed me three tram tickets which would be good for 18 trips. Since I was here for a shorter time (10 days and only 6 work days to ride on the tram plus a few other trips on the weekend) and my trip overlapped into two months, Moni said that the multi-trip tickets were cheaper than buying two one-month passes. Makes sense to me. I tucked them in my wallet and have been happily riding the tram, once again waiting for this mysterious controller to show up.

Last night at supper, Moni asked me if I had enough tram tickets left or did I need a few more to get through the rest of my trip? I looked at her like she was crazy. Since the controller has never appeared to punch my ticket, I still had three tickets with 18 trips left! I had plenty of tram rides left. (To be honest, I never completely understood the honor system for the tram -- I said it would never work like this in the US. LOL).

WELL, it turns out that I was supposed to be getting the ticket validated everytime I got on the tram! They have ticket machines at every stop and I was supposed to be putting the ticket in the machine and it would be punched with location, date, and time. Who knew?? I never saw anyone else putting a ticket in the machine! (I guess they all have one-month passes, or something.)

Moni told me I was very, very lucky that I never got caught. LOL. Okay.... Since today is the first of the month, there is a much higher probability that the controller will show up (she says). I'll be curious if that is true. Of course, now that I know, I'll get the ticket validated.

Meanwhile, I have 3 tram rides left (back and forth today and to the train station tomorrow) and a bunch of unused tram tickets. I can save them until next year (they don't have an expiration date) but I think I'll just give them to Moni. They cost CHF 19 each and I am sure she'll make good use of them.

Live and learn! LOL. Here's a tram, BTW.










L


----------



## Susan in VA

Too funny! If you'd been caught and told the "Kontrolleur" that you didn't know you were supposed to get them stamped, he _might_ have let you go without a fine... after shaking his head and muttering something quite unflattering about tourists.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Too funny, Leslie!

A beautiful cool morning.  I was up at 4AM to take some friends to the Metro so they could catch an Amtrak train at Union Station to go to Baltimore to catch a flight to Phoenix to take a shuttle to Prescott Valley, AZ.    Better them than me.  Mars or something was visible on the horizon as I came home.  Not a cloud in the sky.  I'm going to take a nap after breakfast.

Question of the day:  if you were going to go to someone's house and planned to get up at 4AM, wouldn't you bring your own alarm clock or know how to set the alarm on your phone or something?      Just sayin'....

Have a great one!

Betsy


----------



## Ann in Arlington

Betsy, are you saying they were at your house and expected you to get them up?  Not acceptable!

I was awake at about 5. . .stuck it out in bed until 6:30 or so. . . .knee achy. . . .definitely something not right about that.  But I have an appointment at the orthopod (that's the collective noun for orthopedic doctors ) on Thursday so will find out then.  Meanwhile, I found the knee brace I used the last time I went skiing -- Oh, nearly 10 years ago now -- and will see if it is helpful.

Advil, anyone?  

Oh. . . .and, hey. . . .Good Morning!


----------



## geoffthomas

Good Morning all.
Looking forward to starting Mike Hicks' new In Her Name: First Contact on the Metrorail today.
54 now in Derwood, MD supposed to go up to 73(?)
Is this the first week of September?
I like it!

Just sayin......


----------



## Leslie

Betsy the Quilter said:


> Question of the day: if you were going to go to someone's house and planned to get up at 4AM, wouldn't you bring your own alarm clock or know how to set the alarm on your phone or something?  Just sayin'....


I would use the alarm in my iPhone and probably have it set for 3:30 am!

Tomorrow morning I need to get up, finish packing, take a shower and have breakfast with my hostess at 5 am, then be out the door to catch the 5:34 am tram (making sure to build in enough time to validate my ticket!) and 6:12 am train. I'll probably have my iPhone set for 4 am and be up at 2, knowing me. 

L


----------



## Susan in VA

Betsy the Quilter said:


> Question of the day: if you were going to go to someone's house and planned to get up at 4AM, wouldn't you bring your own alarm clock or know how to set the alarm on your phone or something?  Just sayin'....


No.

Because if I had to get up at four to catch a flight, I wouldn't be able to sleep anyway. 

This must be related to the fact that even though tomorrow morning we're going to Official School Hours in this house (school doesn't start until Tuesday, but we're getting in the habit early), AND this past night DD had a sleepover at my parents' house, AND THEREFORE this morning was the last morning for quite some time that I could have slept in as long as I wanted, I was up and alert by seven. That hasn't happened since early June. <sigh> You'd think my inner alarm could have waited one more day...

Good morning, everybody!


----------



## Edward C. Patterson

No, I'd set my Blackberry alarm,which wakes up anything within a mile radius, and then expect my host to have coffee ready for me by the time I stepped out of the shower. (I guesss I'm not getting any invitations soon).  

Edward C. Patterson

PS: Good Morning all.


----------



## Tip10

Leslie said:


> (To be honest, I never completely understood the honor system for the tram -- I said it would never work like this in the US. LOL).


Leslie,
Actually that's exactly the way the MetroLink light rail works in St. Louis -- you buy and validate your tickets on the honor system and if they catch you without that take you off the train, make you buy a ticket and then cite you and its something on the order of a $75 fine.

You can buy daily, weekly, monthly, or two hour passes or single ride tickets (or books of single ride tickets). Single ride tickets must be validated before getting on the train.


----------



## Leslie

I'll be all set if I ever go to St. Louis! I was busy validating my ticket today and still no controller.

I did my last minute souvenir shopping at the MIGROS (grocery store). Doesn't everyone buy souvenirs at the grocery store? LOL. I got:

1. one can of Total Active Mousse. No, it's not for my hair, it is to put on spots on clothes before washing them. Great stuff, works better than Spray 'n Wash, that's for sure.

2. a package of dog bones for the dog

3. a package of cat treats for the cat

4. a tube of Dijon mustard. Yes, I know we have Dijon mustard but this was a different brand from Grey Poupon and it is cool in the tube.

I think I am all set. Now I just need to pack. Which reminds me, I need to charge my Kindle for the trip home!

L


----------



## Edward C. Patterson

Leslie:

My mom (rest her soul) decided she wanted as a souvenir from Switzerland a pot of Klee (a shamrock type palnt). Of course, at customs the made her take it out of the pot and toss the dirt. It died en route. However, the chunk of alabaster that she swiped from the Roman Forum made it and is in my curio cabinet. I often wondered if that chuck ever had blood on it at one time as it came from the Julian forum.   If it did, we'd need that Mousse.  

Ed Patterson


----------



## Leslie

Good morning,

As predicted, my iphone went off at 4 am. I was up until midnight working on this and that so now I am tired. Oh well, fortunately I will have time to sleep today, on the plane.

Have a great day everyone. The weather here is DARK.

L


----------



## drenee

Good morning.  I'm back where internet service is available.  
47 degrees this morning.  Going to be another beautiful mild sunny day.
deb


----------



## geoffthomas

Good Morning.
52 in Derwood.
going up to 75.
Sunny all day.
Looks like low humidity.

Be Blessed.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Good Morning!

Beautiful cool weather.  I seemed to sleep most of yesterday morning after coming back from taking guests to the Metro.  And then I was hooked on In Her Name.  Hope to get more quilting done today!  As well as a picnic, I think. 

BTW, Ed, I did have coffee for our guests (I needed coffee myself  ).  I used my cell phone alarm; my friend's excuse was that his was a new phone and he hadn't had time in the two days since making their travel arrangements to figure it out.    Oh, well, some people are high maintenance guests, some aren't.  They are REALLY good friends, so...

Betsy


----------



## Anne

Good Morning it 58 here in Queens New York today. I am on my way soon to Spring Lake New Jersey  for 3days. If it is nice I may stay another day. I am taking my mini-note computer so I will be able to stay in touch.


----------



## Susan in VA

Good morning!

As of today we're trying to be on a school schedule, for practice.  I'm sorry to say that on the first morning (after being on a relaxed, summer vacation non-schedule for a couple of months!) we failed totally.  DD and I both slept through the alarm.  

So we went through the expected morning routine anyway, to see just how long everything will take.  The results mean that we're going to have to get up waaaaay too early this school year.      (First grade starts an hour and fifteen minutes before kindergarten did.)  I'm so thrilled.    

Hope everyone else is more awake than I am.  Have a nice day.


----------



## intinst

Betsy the Quilter said:


> Good Morning!
> 
> Beautiful cool weather. I seemed to sleep most of yesterday morning after coming back from taking guests to the Metro. And then I was hooked on In Her Name. Hope to get more quilting done today! As well as a picnic, I think.
> 
> BTW, Ed, I did have coffee for our guests (I needed coffee myself ). I used my cell phone alarm; my friend's excuse was that his was a new phone and he hadn't had time in the two days since making their travel arrangements to figure it out.  Oh, well, some people are high maintenance guests, some aren't. They are REALLY good friends, so...
> 
> Betsy


Good morning all. You know what they say, Betsy: All guests make us happy, some when they arrive, some when they leave.
Susan, the biggest reason I work 2nd shift is how bad I hate waking to an alarm clock.
60 going to 80 today, with rain coming in late and staying for the weekend. Oh well, I'll most likely work, anyway.Be safe, everyone.


----------



## Elmore Hammes

Good morning. Another crisp day in Indiana. On my second cup of coffee during a busy morning, this afternoon doing some critiquing and editing, then a visit to my sister for a fine home-cooked meal which will far surpass my own culinary efforts.
Have a great day, all.
Elmore


----------



## Edward C. Patterson

Well, morning greeted me with the news that my editor, Peg of the Red Pencil (Peg Stevens) had a stroke last night and is in the ICU. This morning I would appreciate prayers for her.

Thanks
Ed Patterson


----------



## crebel

Edward C. Patterson said:


> Well, morning greeted me with the news that my editor, Peg of the Red Pencil (Peg Stevens) had a stroke last night and is in the ICU. This morning I would appreciate prayers for her.
> 
> Thanks
> Ed Patterson


I'm so sorry, you are both in my prayers. Good morning to all and have a safe day.

Chris


----------



## Bren S.

Sorry to hear about Peggy Ed.

Good Morning all . 61 here headed for 78.

Have a good day!


----------



## Edward C. Patterson

Thank you, Sugar.

Ed P


----------



## Elmore Hammes

Ed, sorry to hear about Peg - hope all goes as well as possible for her.


----------



## Edward C. Patterson

Thanks Elmore

Ed P


----------



## Anju 

Good afternoon all - it seems being retired does not mean you have time for what you WANT to do - you know the important stuff like KB    Tomorrow should be better - hope you get/got home ok Leslie


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Edward C. Patterson said:


> Well, morning greeted me with the news that my editor, Peg of the Red Pencil (Peg Stevens) had a stroke last night and is in the ICU. This morning I would appreciate prayers for her.
> 
> Thanks
> Ed Patterson


Ed, I just got back to the morning thread, I'm so sorry to hear about Peg. Prayers going out now!

Betsy


----------



## Edward C. Patterson

Thanks everyone for your concerns and prayers. I have passed them on to Peg through her husband. She' still in the ICU.

Ed P


----------



## Anne

Ed I sm sorry to hear about Peg. I wil keep her in my prayers.


----------



## Leslie

Good morning,

51 degrees here in Maine and I am home safe and sound after a very, very long day yesterday. My trip, from beginning to end (starting with the 5:34 am tram and pulling into my driving at 5:34 pm EDT, which would have been 11:34 pm in Switzerland) took 18 hours. Fortunately, all the connections were fine and I didn't miss anything anywhere. Unfortunately, I ate breakfast at the Frankfurt Airport and that didn't agree with my stomach so I felt lousy for the whole plane flight -- which seemed endless. The plane was packed and the seats seemed more sardine-y than usual. Someday I am going to splurge and get one of those business class or first class seats where you can SLEEP but yesterday wasn't the day. The good news is that I did sleep like a log last night (in my own bed -- boy did it feel good) and woke up at my usual time of 6 a.m., so hopefully I have successfully overcome jet lag and am ready to face the world...LOL.

L


----------



## Leslie

Leslie said:


> *Leslie and the Tram Tickets*
> 
> Last year when I came here, my host and hostess handed me a one-month pass for the tram. They told me that you don't need to show the pass when you get on. Instead, every now and then, a "controller" will get on the tram and ask to see everyone's ticket or pass. If you don't have one, they can charge you CHF 100 on the spot (a big fine). In two weeks of riding around on the tram last year, I never saw a controller.
> 
> This year when I arrived, my hostess, Moni, handed me three tram tickets which would be good for 18 trips. Since I was here for a shorter time (10 days and only 6 work days to ride on the tram plus a few other trips on the weekend) and my trip overlapped into two months, Moni said that the multi-trip tickets were cheaper than buying two one-month passes. Makes sense to me. I tucked them in my wallet and have been happily riding the tram, once again waiting for this mysterious controller to show up.
> 
> Last night at supper, Moni asked me if I had enough tram tickets left or did I need a few more to get through the rest of my trip? I looked at her like she was crazy. Since the controller has never appeared to punch my ticket, I still had three tickets with 18 trips left! I had plenty of tram rides left. (To be honest, I never completely understood the honor system for the tram -- I said it would never work like this in the US. LOL).
> 
> WELL, it turns out that I was supposed to be getting the ticket validated everytime I got on the tram! They have ticket machines at every stop and I was supposed to be putting the ticket in the machine and it would be punched with location, date, and time. Who knew?? I never saw anyone else putting a ticket in the machine! (I guess they all have one-month passes, or something.)
> 
> Moni told me I was very, very lucky that I never got caught. LOL. Okay.... Since today is the first of the month, there is a much higher probability that the controller will show up (she says). I'll be curious if that is true. Of course, now that I know, I'll get the ticket validated.
> 
> Meanwhile, I have 3 tram rides left (back and forth today and to the train station tomorrow) and a bunch of unused tram tickets. I can save them until next year (they don't have an expiration date) but I think I'll just give them to Moni. They cost CHF 19 each and I am sure she'll make good use of them.
> 
> L


I told my husband this story and he asked me what I did with the tickets. I told him I gave them to Moni and I suspect she will return them to the University (they paid for the tickets, which I hadn't realized). So either they will hold them for the next visiting professor or someone else will use them. I am sure they won't go to waste.

My husband, upon hearing this, said, I should have done "X" which would have been the most "honest and ethical thing to do." I looked at him like he was was crazy and said, "Honest and ethical? That's the stupidest solution I've ever heard!" He continued to press the point and in fact, brought it up at dinner, thinking our children would agree with him but they didn't -- they agreed with me, thinking his solution was just plain dumb.

Can anyone figure out what it is? I'll give you a hint: it would have been very easy to do but I didn't do it, nor would I have ever thought of it since it was such a dopey idea.

L


----------



## intinst

Torn up the tickets?


----------



## drenee

Good morning KindleBoard friends.  
So glad you're home safe and sound, Leslie.  
Did your husband think you should have punched them even though the trip had already been made?

It's a beautiful sunny Thursday morning.  I'm filling in for our secretary today.  The Judge is not in so hopefully I can get the rest of my transcripts completed.  

Hope you all have a wonderful day.  

Ed, what is the update on Peg?

deb


----------



## Leslie

intinst said:


> Torn up the tickets?


Exactly.

His thinking is that no one else could use them so then I would have "paid" for my trips. If someone else used them, then I had free trips. Or something like that.

I said it was the equivalent of ripping up twenty dollar bills.

L


----------



## Edward C. Patterson

RedAdept:

Peg is still in the ICU - they were working on the blood clot, but she panicked in the MRI, so they couldn't confirm whther they got it. She was talking to her husbnad, but he told me that words will hard to form, although she sounded normal to him.

Thanks. Prayers are still needed.

Ed Patterson


----------



## intinst

Good morning, all. Wasn't sleeping so here I am. Supposed to rain and is overcast, but nothing yet. Hope you all have a great day and be safe.


----------



## Anne

Good Morning it is my first morning in Spring Lake. I am sitting out on my porch having my first cup of coffee.It is cool so far. I hope it gets warm enough so I can go in the pool. It is a heated pool but if it is cool. I wouild be cold when I come out of the pool. It so quite and peaceful here.


----------



## Anju 

Good late morning everyone.  
Intinst the radar shows you are going to have some not nice weather, be safe.
Glad you got home save and sound Leslie - and I agree totally with you.  
Anne have a wonderful vacation.  
Ed be sure and keep us posted on Peg.


----------



## geoffthomas

It is another beautiful September day in Derwood.
It was again 56 when I left with expectations of going up to 78 or so.
Sunny, dryish, nice. Not so great for my watermelons which probably will never develop - too little water at the right time and not enough hot days now.  (I will NOT water the garden - God does that!) But that is ok.
New plants next year.

Leslie: for what it is worth (probably nothing) I agree with your husband.  That is how honor systems work.  If you had never known that you had used the system without paying and that you should have had the machine stamp them, then you would not know to "pay".  The system works on the basis of pre-paying and then auto-validation.  The tickets were indeed pre-paid.  You neglected (through lack of knowledge) to have the machine stamp them.  Either way they are logically "used-up".  You got the benefit that was paid for.
There are many honor systems in this world.  They work if people honor them.  And our children will only understand this if we show them (educate by example).  
This is just like the honor system that some places have for snacks.  If you take one and eat it, you are expected to pay for it by leaving the money.  If you don't you are stealing.  True, noone will ever know that you were the one that took and did not pay.  But you will know.  And paying is the right thing to do.

Just sayin.....


----------



## Anne

Anju No. 469 said:


> Good late morning everyone.
> Intinst the radar shows you are going to have some not nice weather, be safe.
> Glad you got home save and sound Leslie - and I agree totally with you.
> Anne have a wonderful vacation.
> Ed be sure and keep us posted on Peg.


Anju: Thank you this is the first time in a long while I have been able to go away on vacation.


----------



## Ann in Arlington

re: the tram tickets. If Leslie had intentionally snuck (sneaked?) onto the trams to avoid 'spending' the tickets then, yeah. . .stealing. Bad. Naughty Leslie.

But it was an honest mistake and she never rode without 'em again once she knew. Plus she could have gotten a bad fine if caught. It's kind of like a bet she wasn't even aware she was making that she won. 

Anyway, she hadn't paid for them in the first place, as I understand it, so the appropriate thing do do was give them back to the college. If the college deems them 'used up' they'll destroy them.

I think you did o.k. Leslie. . . . .

And, hey, good morning afternoon, folks. It is indeed a lovely day in this part of the world as Geoff has said!


----------



## drenee

I agree with Ann.  The tickets were not "used" by accident.  If it were me and I had paid for them myself and then found out I was wrong I would have torn them up.  But since they were purchased by a University I too would have felt appropriate in giving them back and letting the tickets be used once more.  
deb


----------



## Leslie

Thanks everyone, for your comments. Interesting discussion!

In other news, in today's celebrity sighting, I saw Glenn Close at the shoe repair shop. She was picking up a belt and I was dropping off two pairs of Birkenstocks to be repaired/rebuilt. After GC left, I confirmed with Mike, the owner, that is was she and I was right. He said, in his very best Maine accent, "I am the cobbler to the stahz!" LOL

In case you need a refresher, think World According to Garp, Fatal Attraction, etc. Here she is.....she looked just like this this morning but with a bit less makeup, wearing a blue oxford cloth shirt and khaki capris. She was driving a big gray truck.


----------



## Susan in VA

drenee said:


> I agree with Ann. The tickets were not "used" by accident. If it were me and I had paid for them myself and then found out I was wrong I would have torn them up. But since they were purchased by a University I too would have felt appropriate in giving them back and letting the tickets be used once more.
> deb


Hmmmm.... would the fact that they were purchased by a university make the moral issue clearer, or complicate it further?

Because in Switzerland the university would be a public institution funded by tax money... and the tram system is also public, funded by tax money.... (ok so one is probably from national funds and the other from city funds, but still)


----------



## Edward C. Patterson

Peg is out of the ICU and they got the clot. She's on the mend. Thanks for all the prayers. I spoke with her tonight and told her that everyone was pulling for Peg of the Red Pencil. She wept, so full was her heart - and so is mine, dear friends. So is mine. Her husband brought her some reading - I needn't tell you which author, but needless to say, I told her if she needed her red pencil, she would be marking up an already published work.

Ed Patterson


----------



## Ann in Arlington

Good News, Ed. . . . .we'll send cards, too, if you tell us where.


----------



## mlewis78

Leslie, my guess is that he thought you should have turned as many tickets in as you would have used had you known the routine to the tram authority.


----------



## Leslie

Good morning,

55 degrees and foggy right now, with a mostly sunny day predicted.

L


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Good morning!

What a great day we had yesterday here in northern VA, today is supposed to be nice again, love this weather!

More quilting today.

Leslie, I have to say I agree with your husband.     The tickets were "used" even if not validated.  At least they're going to back to the university which paid for them. *shrugs*  Moot question anyway.

Ed, that's fantastic news about Peg, thank you for keeping up posted.  We'll keep shooting prayers and positive energy to her and her family and to you!

Betsy


----------



## geoffthomas

60 now going up to 80.
Good Morning - sunny and clear.


----------



## Ann in Arlington

Arlington is much like Alexandria (Betsy) and Derwood (Geoff).  Pretty much perfect weather.  

Grocery shopping today. . . . .

good Morning, everyone!


----------



## Anne

a beautiful day in Spring Lake. Having my first cup of coffee on my porch. Will walk over to see what is for breakfast soon. Ed that is good news about Peg. Let us know how she is doing.


----------



## Anju 

Mornin' woke up to boomers but so far it's dry so guess we'll have t'ai chi today.  Coolish, and will probably be that way most of the day.  Everyone have a good day and a safe weekend.

Good news about Peg - be sure and keep us posted.


----------



## Susan in VA

Good morning everyone!

A gorgeous day here in Northern Virginia (what, did you seriously expect any contradictions to Betsy and Ann's weather reports??  ) and we're still undecided whether to go to the amusement park this afternoon or just hang out at my parents'  pool.  I'm not working today or tomorrow, so we can enjoy the sunshine!

Off to morning errands first, though.

Everyone have fun on the long weekend and be safe!


----------



## Ann in Arlington

Amusement park today. . . .pool tomorrow. . .supposed to be warmer tomorrow. . . . . 

Either way, wear sunscreen!


----------



## Edward C. Patterson

Susan:

King's Dominion?

Ed Patterson
a rollie coaster fan (in the days when he fit in the car)


----------



## Bren S.

Good Morning KBers  57 and sunny here right now headed for a high in the upper 70's to low 80's.

Have a good day.


----------



## BrassMan

Dry and warm (soon to be HOT) here in south Texas. I was tempted to post a breakfast picture here, but I feared it might disturb the breakfast of others, so for those more resolute, I put them in the pet thread: http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,8372.new.html#new

Happy Friday!


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Al, 
this link will work better for those who don't frequent the Pet thread. (Yours was to the "newest" post.)
http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,8372.msg255138.html#msg255138

Didn't bother my breakfast a bit, but then I like


Spoiler



snakes. Is that another snake Roger is eating?



Two good mousers there!

Betsy


----------



## Susan in VA

Didn't bother me either, but I think it was probably a wise choice to put it elsewhere...


Spoiler



Of course you could have just put it in the dedicated "What's for breakfast?" thread. 



Ed, yes that would be Kings Dominion. One hour and five minutes from here. And DD and I have season passes, courtesy of her grandma! The park will be open for weekends for a while longer, but the WaterWorks section is only open through this weekend, so that was the incentive to maybe go again now before school starts. (And I loathe roller coasters. Once DD gets big enough to go on the scarier rides I'm in trouble.)

And at our house it's called Queens Dominion. Don't ask me why. DD decided that a year ago, and it stuck. All her stuffed animals are girls too, except for two. One of those is a lion. The other is a hippo in a tutu, so he may be a cross-dresser.  I swear I had nothing to do with the animal gender determinations; she just decided it and that was that.

Ann, I heard the weather forecast too, but DD said she'd rather be a "pool slug" today, so I wasn't going to argue... instead I'll pack a basket of mending and my K2 and get comfy by the pool, and let my mom feed us afternoon snacks.  Might as well enjoy the last few days of non-schedule-driven time.


----------



## Leslie

Good morning everyone,

Happy Labor Day weekend! Hard to believe the end of summer is here. My daughter is back to school and my son leaves for college tomorrow. I may be making a road trip. We'll see.

Sunny and 60 degrees right now. Looks like a nice day is in store for us.

I have a batch of oatmeal cooking in the rice cooker. Yum!

L


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Good morning!!

Oatmeal sounds great, Leslie!  I've got coffee ready, that's all I'm up for at this point.  Looks like a great morning out there, haven't looked at the temp yet.  Hummingbirds are at the feeder.

Off to sew!  Everyone, have a great day!

Betsy


----------



## Ann in Arlington

Temp right now is about 65.  Going up to 88 according to my widget.  Looking out the window tells me the sun is shining, the sky is blue and it looks to be a gorgeous day. . . .I think I'll try to spend as much of it outside as I can. 

good morning!!


----------



## geoffthomas

Ann I am showing 64 out on my porch with the weather.com showing an expected high of 83.
Sunny, no rain. Gonna cut down a tree and shred it today.
Have a fabulous Saturday.


----------



## Ann in Arlington

You're gonna shred it? 

What kind of tree?  Would it make good firewood?


----------



## Anne

Good Morning it is 70 right now in Spring Lake. It not as cool as other mornings I think it will be a good day to sit by the pool.This is my last day here. I go home tomorrow.


----------



## Susan in VA

It's a bright and sunny 61 here with a forecast high of 87. Currently the weather people claim there's 96% humidity, though I rather think that must be a mistake.

We're going to celebrate managing to get on school hours by going out to Whole Foods for fresh croissants, and then having a leisurely breakfast out on the deck. 

And then I should really finish the retaining wall I started, or do something else Serious and Productive off the to-do list, but it's more likely that we'll just be "pool slugs" again. Gotta take advantage of the opportunity....

Everyone have a great Saturday! Geoff, don't work too hard! Take some time to actually _enjoy_ that beautiful garden.


----------



## Elmore Hammes

Good morning, all. Looks like a real nice day in Indiana. Went for a walk and on my second cup of coffee now, probably mow the lawn this afternoon. Have a great Saturday.


----------



## geoffthomas

Ann in Arlington said:


> You're gonna shred it?
> 
> What kind of tree? Would it make good firewood?


Apple tree. I will cut the trunk and main branches into 16 inch lengths and split them for the Buck stove insert.
But the branches (lots of them) will become compost/mulch.

The apple wood will smell good.


----------



## Ann in Arlington

Good. . . .if we know someone is going to be taking down a tree we'll frequently suggest that they shouldn't pay someone to haul it away as DH will come get it in his truck and split it for our stove.  Sometimes they just want it gone, but most are content to give it to us if we'll haul it.  They just have to realize it's going to take several trips and won't be gone TODAY. 

DH has also been known to stop when he sees someone has put out wood for collection and ask the folks in the house if they mind if he takes it instead. . . . . 

Yes, apple wood will smell good!


----------



## crebel

geoffthomas said:


> Apple tree. I will cut the trunk and main branches into 16 inch lengths and split them for the Buck stove insert.
> But the branches (lots of them) will become compost/mulch.
> 
> The apple wood will smell good.


mmm...applewood, yummy smells. We lost an apple tree early this year in the ice storms and are looking forward to using it in the fireplace this winter. Hubby also saved quite a few small pieces/chips to use in the grill/smoker - terrific flavor there! Have a safe holiday weekend everybody.

Chris


----------



## Anju 

Good afternoon everyone - busy busy day so just now getting here.  Had some "issues", not problems with my K1 and was surfing the Tips, Tricks and Troubleshooting Thread, still don't know how to fix it but posted there and maybe someone can help me out.

Be careful Geoff, the rest of you enjoy your day.


----------



## Ann in Arlington

Good Morning!  Another PERFECT day weather-wise. . . .

Church this morning followed by a "pool slug" afternoon. . . . .


----------



## geoffthomas

Good Morning.
Off to church myself soon.
Have a great day.
It is 61 on my Derwood porch and going up to 80.
sunny and bright.


----------



## Leslie

Morning all,

53 right now with lots of sun. High today around 70. Lovely weather!

L


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Aah, beautiful morning here in Northern VA, 62 degrees.  Might take a bike ride after breakfast.  Hubby and I both slept in.  I'm watching an excellent discussion this morning on CSpan (I'm a CSpan junky  ) and enjoying my morning coffee.

Must start another small quilt today, I'm behind on my production...  

Elmore, did you get that lawn mowed?  

Betsy


----------



## Anne

Good Morning this is my last morning in Spring Lake. I have to leave here on the 11:35 or 12:35 train. I am sad to leave but it still will be nice to go home.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Have a good trip home, Anne!  Enjoy your Kindle on the train!

Betsy


----------



## Anju 

67 now, up to low 80s, beautiful day.  Two load so clothes washed, one hung out other washing, crockpot full of chicken and vegs, I'm dressed and ready for church in 30 minutes for my ride.  Catch y'all later.

BTW weird things happening to my kindle - go to Tips, etc., for the full story LOL but I'm happy


----------



## Anne

Betsy the Quilter said:


> Have a good trip home, Anne! Enjoy your Kindle on the train!
> 
> Betsy


Thanks Betsy the Kindle is perfect for the train. I have meet such nice people here. Someone I meet is going to drive me to the train.


----------



## intinst

Good Morning all. Had to work last night but am supposed to be off for two days now. I won't be answering any phone call from work! Going to try and rest until Tuesday, be safe everyone.


----------



## Leslie

Good morning all, 

42 right now and it feels chilly! High of 70 today. We are doing an end-of-summer lobster feast with some friends. Yum!

L


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Good Morning!

Leslie, I'm jumping on the shuttle to Boston, be in Maine noonish.  

Intinst, yay for two days off!  Kindle time!

Cool and overcast here in Northern VA.  We had our family get together last weekend so we're just chilling today.  All our best friends are out of town.  as it something we said?    Guess we'll just chill on Labor Day--and how is that different for these two retirees than any other day?

Last night, my husband read in the paper that there was going to be no rain for a few more days.  A few minutes later, I heard it start to rain, and the top on my Miata was just propped up!  Mad dash to lock it down before it got drenched, LOL!  

Goal for today is to draw and start assembly on another wall quilt, and finish details on the other two.

Everyone have a great KB day!

Betsy


----------



## Anne

Good Morning it is 64 here in Queens, New York. It is my first morning home. I miss sitting on my porch in Spring Lake. It back to work for me tomorrow.


----------



## Leslie

Sounds good, Betsy. You want one lobster or two? I am going out to buy them shortly.

L


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Hmmm.  What size are you buying?  I can easily eat one two-pounder; if you're getting the 1-1 1/4 size, better get two for me!    Yum....  I rarely get lobster except when in Maine, but while I'm there, I have lobster in one form or another every day!!!

Betsy


----------



## Ann in Arlington

A few years ago, my husband's company had him on a project at the Navy base in Brunswick, ME. He'd go up for 3 or 4 days every month. . . .he always brought lobster back with him. . . . 

Oh. . .hey. . . .good morning! 

Time to start prepping for the classes I'm teaching next week. . . . .but tonight we're going to seeUP at the Arlington Cinema 'n Drafthouse for $1. O'course we'll probably buy some food too. . .that's really where they make their money.


----------



## geoffthomas

Good Morning.
65 now but only going up to 73.
overcast and maybe some more light rain - all day.

Have a Happy.


----------



## Anju 

Morning, a little cloudy but those will go away soon, as soon as the sun comes up, 67 deg now, upper 70s later.

Everyone have a great Labor Day


----------



## Elmore Hammes

Good morning all. Grey, misty day here in Indiana. Productive morning so far, I am in fact laboring on this day, but that is my choice, as I am taking my day off this Friday instead.
Have a great day!
Elmore


----------



## intinst

Good morning everyone, cool morning here in LR, climbing to low nineties later today. Taking Loonlover out to Waffle House for breakfast, be back later. Be safe, all.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Ooh, waffles, yum, Intinst!

Elmore, enjoy your Labor Day!

Betsy


----------



## Edward C. Patterson

Because I was "dirty stay out later" and just woke up, waffles sound wonderful, either that or Perkin's eggs Benedict. Hmmm. I have a Belgian Waffle maker, that flippy-flop kind - yet I'd need to mix the batter and pour great heaps of syrup on it, and marscapone and Peach-Ameretto jam. How un-diebetic of me. erhaps, I'll go to perkins after all.

Ed Patterson


----------



## Susan in VA

It's not morning unless you live in Hawaii, but I'm just getting to the computer now..... went out to buy fresh croissants for breakfast again (to live it up on the last day of summer vacation ) and have been busy since then.

Ann, I trust you enjoyed your pool sluggitude. DD will be tickled that her term found a new home on Kindleboards.

Betsy, I just got back from JoAnn's fabrics, where I stood in a line which moved _very _slowly past the rack of how-to books... and they were 1/3 off... and so I bought my very first quilting book! It's really basic, a Leisure Arts 25-lesson "Beginner's Guide", but seems to touch on the essential techniques. I don't know when I'm going to have a chance to try this out (not being retired and all....) but with luck sometime this winter.

Hope everyone is enjoying their Labor Day!


----------



## Leslie

Good morning, 

52 degrees and foggy this morning. The paper says sunny and highs in the 70s.

L


----------



## geoffthomas

61 going up to 69 probable rain.


----------



## Aravis60

Good morning everyone. It's 63 and cloudy with possible storms in Ohio. Hope everyone is recovered from the holiday weekend. Have a great day!


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

We're farther south than you, Geoff, so it's supposed to go all the way up to 70 here in northern VA!  

Even with rain, I'm enjoying this cool weather.  Off to the farmer's market this morning (I hope) and to Home Despot to get some spray to kill a yellow jacket nest in our woodpile.  

And quilting!  Susan--congrats on the quilting book, I hope you love it!  If you need any help, let me know!  (And, I give lessons, too!)  This could be something for you and DD to do together...

Stay dry in Ohio, Aravis!

Betsy


----------



## Elmore Hammes

Good morning all. Very foggy in central Indiana this morning, with a cloudy, rainy day ahead. I've got my monthly Writer's Workshop at the library this morning, which is always fun. Enjoy your day.
Elmore


----------



## Edward C. Patterson

A Kool mourning in Pannsilvonia width a chanze 4 reign.

(I've always wanted to do that. I do it enough in my books when Peg of the Red Pencil isn't looking)

She's out of the Hospital and resting at home, BTW.

Ed Patterson


----------



## Ann in Arlington

Good News on Peg, and good morning to you and all!

The day is overcast and cool. . . but that's o.k. as I'm driving up to visit dad for the day and pick up the wheelchair he has at the house for the use of a friend coming in from out of town tomorrow -- she'll be here for a couple of weeks so I'll be possibly slightly less visible than usual 'round these parts.


----------



## Edward C. Patterson

Thanks Ann. Did u meen uberkast und kool?  

Ed P


----------



## Anju 

67 now, going to be clear and upper 70's - another beautiful day -

Enjoy your day y'all


----------



## Ann in Arlington

Edward C. Patterson said:


> Thanks Ann. Did u meen uberkast und kool?
> 
> Ed P


ya know. . . . I guess it's a defect. . . it is _really hard_ for me to spell things wrong on purpose. 

Now, I type too fast. . .so I've been known to get letters in the wrong order but, like, even now, when I'm thinking about it, I'm unconsciously slowing down and not making any mistakes. . . . .I guess I'm a perfectionist or something! LOL!


----------



## Edward C. Patterson

Oh, I'm great at it.  However, it never fails when I do a loose/lose or pass/past boo boo in print ( iInk) out of 250,000 words, someone will tell me about it.  

Ed P


----------



## intinst

70 going to90 today in Little Rock, no rain till later in the week. Hope this a more normal work week, I could use a couple of forty hour weeks strung together. Be safe, all.


----------



## jpmorgan49

Good Morning!
It's 77 here in Northern Illinois with a high of 80.  I'm leaving for the airport in a couple of hours and off to Germany for a week.


----------



## Edward C. Patterson

jp: Where abouts in Deutchland?

Ed Patterson


----------



## Leslie

Good morning everyone,

56 degrees and I need to rush out the door because it is carpool day. Yuck.

L


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Good morning from Northern VA!

Overcast today.  Don't be late, Leslie!  Have a good flight, JP!  Ed, great news about Peg.  Keep us posted, tell her "hi from KindleBoards".

Errands and quilting today and I have to call my brother because I think I annoyed him on the phone last night.   S'okay, it's my job, I'm the little sister.  But I still need to call him.  Wait, maybe I can annoy him again!   

Betsy


----------



## geoffthomas

65 in Derwood, MD going up to 73 they say.
Raining now. So humid.

Have a wondeful day all.


----------



## mlewis78

Good Morning!  Had to be up and about earlier today, but still awaiting the man who is coming to finish bathroom tiling.  Job was started yesterday, but the stuff they put on the wall had to dry.  This was all due to a couple of tiles falling out next to the shower almost a month ago.  I'm a renter and it takes a while for things to be done.  I'm hoping they will get here soon and finish before I have to go to an outside appointment at 2. Not looking good though.  You just never know around here.  They were scheduled to come between 9-10am.  But what's a schedule with these guys?


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Ahh, mlewis, I hate waiting for repair people....my sympathies.  Good thing you have a Kindle and KindleBoards!

Betsy


----------



## Anju 

Well it's still morning so I'm not tooo terribly bad.  Hope everyone, including ML is having a good day!


----------



## Leslie

Good morning everyone,

52 degrees and a little bit foggy but a nice day is in store for us once it clears up.

L


----------



## Ann in Arlington

Good Morning!

Dull day weatherwise. . . .but I'll be busy. . . .heading down to Monticello (Charlottesville, VA) to play tourist for the day. . . .will try to hook up with some of my cousins who live there as well. . . .back late tonight, I expect. . . .

have a good one!


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Good morning!

Ann, did you go anywhere with your houseguest yesterday? I love Monticello! The last time I was there, the docent we had (an older died-in-the-wool Virginia woman) spent the whole time being defensive about the idea that Jefferson had fathered children by Sally Hemings. It was really kind of amazing. She actually said she didn't know why anyone would care that they were descended from Jefferson; "it's not like there was an inheritance." Good grief.

This book won the Pulitzer Prize for History this year:










Got some good errands done yesterday, talked with my brother but failed to annoy him again  and got a good start on a new quilt, more ambitious than the other two small ones I completed last week. Yay!

Cool and breezy this morning, 65 degrees. Great sleeping weather, I had a hard time pulling myself out from under the quilt. Maybe we'll go see Julie and Julia today.

Off to quilt. Have a great day, everyone!!!

Betsy


----------



## geoffthomas

61 in Derwood but Weather.com tells me that it is never going over 66 today.
Rain expected a lot of the day with 3hours of sun showing on the forcast.
Well I will go to work and not sit here waiting for the sun.

Have a great day.

Ann - save drive.
Betsy - good luck on starting the quilt.


----------



## Anju 

Mornin' - 65 now, going to be another beautiful day just wish we would get some more rain.  We will miss you today Ann, good luck on your quilt Betsy (wish you could teach me how to irritate my brother he seems to do it all)


----------



## The Atomic Bookworm

It's 83 degrees in the heart of Phoenix already (and it's only 0641 hrs)

I'm cranky because I didn't sleep well last night... for the third night in a row


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Anju No. 469 said:


> Mornin' - 65 now, going to be another beautiful day just wish we would get some more rain. We will miss you today Ann, good luck on your quilt Betsy (wish you could teach me how to irritate my brother he seems to do it all)


Dona, neither of us irritate the other very often, we get along extremely well. I'm trying to push him to stop procrastinating on something, and neither of us like being pushed very much. But he's not married, so someone's got to do it.  So, I guess my advice is find out what pushes your brother's buttons the most, and apply directly to his forehead. 

Betsy


----------



## mlewis78

Good morning!  It's cooler today. 62 now and the high will be 65, so they say.

Thanks for your concern yesterday.  Waited a long time for the workers.  They came at 1:30pm and then at 2:15, I had to go to an appointment.  Told them to just close the door if they finished before I got back.  Then when I returned I had trouble getting in because they used the slam lock, which I haven't used in years.  Super's wife got it open for me with my keys.  I was tired, hot and slightly in panic.

Today a man came at 9:30 to do the tile grouting.  He left without saying anything and left things here, so I hope he's returning.  The faucet is off the tub, so I really hope he returns!

Now I have two white tile walls and one old blue one.  I don't care -- just want a working bathroom.

Have a great day, all.


----------



## Leslie

Good morning,

42 this morning and it feels chilly. My husband turned on the gas stove last night! I was forced to take an indoor shower this morning. Fall is coming...

L


----------



## geoffthomas

56 now going up to a high of 65.
And it is raining.
Going to keep raining.

Have a nice day.
Stay dry.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Leslie, I have visions of you showering in the front yard!  

Good morning, everyone!  Stay dry, Geoff!

Hope it'll stop raining long enough for me to get a walk in!  Currently 59 degrees here in Northern VA, going up to 69 supposedly.

Off to quilt...

Betsy


----------



## KathyluvsKindle

Good Mornin', all,

It is a chilly Fall morning here in Boston. Looks like rain.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Morning, Kathy!  I guess Fall is here everywhere!

Betsy


----------



## Anju 

I could see Leslie in the back yard  

68 here and actually raining, not a lot more than a drizzle, but still rain.  Only about a month more of possibilities of rain before the dry season starts, need rain for the lake!  But it makes it cold, can you imagine 68 deg and I am all bundled up


----------



## Edward C. Patterson

Late getting up here, but Good Morning.

Ed Patterson


----------



## Bren S.

Good Morning all ! 

It's 10:30 and 64 and cloudy/rainy here now. My new puppy actually let me sleep in until 9am this morning. 1st time since I got him.Normally he has me up around 5:30 am.

Feels good to have finally got some sleep. 

Have a good day!


----------



## Leslie

For anyone who is curious, here is the outdoor shower. Hopefully we can eke out a few more days/weeks of use before closing for the season.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Good morning!!!

59 in northern VA....went to bed early, got up early!  Happy Saturday everyone!

Betsy


----------



## Leslie

Morning everyone,

62 this morning and a bit of sun so it looks like the outdoor shower will get another day of use from me! Yippee!

L


----------



## geoffthomas

61 now in Derwood, MD.
Supposed to go up to 69 maybe.
And we may get some rain this afternoon.
Kinda cloudy out right now.

Have a great day all.


----------



## intinst

70 going to 80 with a 70% chance of rain today. May get a phone call saying I don't have to go to work today, would be nice. It's been 7 weeks since I had a two day weekend.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Hope you get that call, Intinst!

Betsy


----------



## Edward C. Patterson

I woke up to the sound of a figurative "bugle," and have been eBook dropping for the last two hours. Coffee. I need coffee.



Edward C. Patterson


----------



## Leslie

Good morning,

61 degrees and a little bit gray this morning. Looks like we have rain in store.

L


----------



## geoffthomas

Good Morning.
57 here. expect 79 or so.
Supposed to be sunny.


----------



## Ann in Arlington

61 here as well but supposed to go up to low/mid 80's.  Not bad at all!

good morning, everyone!


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Good morning! 

Everyone is sleeping in this morning!  (Except Leslie  ) (and Geoff who got his post in right before mine!) (And Ann...this post is going to go yet!!!)

I think that's sun I see out the window...it looks cool and clear.  We're watching the F1 race live from Italy and having breakfast!

Have a great one!

Betsy


----------



## Edward C. Patterson

Leslie, if you're going to have rain in the store, I'd get out and take the bags of rice with you, 'cause the expand when wet.  

Good morning! offee . . . but first, 2 more troops and an author in the UK.

Ed Patterson


----------



## intinst

Good Morning, all! We don't have a store, but we have lots of rain,   'Bout an inch and a half overnight with lots more on the way. Temps not bad, though, 65 going to 80 later. Taking Loonlover out for breakfast, be safe, all.


----------



## Anju 

Good morning every one even tho it is afternoon, cept on the West coast!  I'm gettin' as bad a sailor in getting here later and later


----------



## Leslie

Good morning everyone,

52 and it looks like a sunny start to the week for all of us here in Maine. Have a good Monday!

L


----------



## Aravis60

Good morning! It's 54 and foggy in Ohio this morning. Looks like it's going to be a nice day. Too bad it's time to go back to work.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Good Morning!

Aravis--don't get lost in the fog!  

Bright sun today, supposed to get up to 85, 61 right now in Northern VA.  Can't go out and have fun, the plumber is coming over to fix myriad leaks in our plumbing.  Fortunately, they're slow leaks so buckets have sufficed.

Have a great one, everyone!

Betsy


----------



## Ann in Arlington

As Betsy said. . .lovely day in store. . .I'm off as soon as I'm done typing this to teach a class in taxes and retirement.    I should be back later this afternoon and will have time to read the rest of these threads!  

Have a good day everyone!


----------



## Elmore Hammes

Ahhhh, nothing quite like waking up to the sound of


Spoiler



a cat hacking up a fur ball


. (Blacked that out for those in the middle of breakfast).

That aside, should be a beautiful day in Indiana. Temperature heading up for the low eighties. Have a great day.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Betsy


----------



## intinst

68 with a good chance of rain and thunderstorms today, and through Thursday on the rain. It's been a wet year thus far, over 12 inchs ahead in rainfall to date. Be safe, all.


----------



## geoffthomas

Good morning all.
Late posting today.
Have my wife's sister and her husband staying with us for a couple of days.
I am taking today off and going to the Gallery of Art today.
Beautiful weather.

Later.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

A great day for it Geoff, enjoy!

We just found out the plumber isn't coming today, so we're going to go out and enjoy the beautiful weather too!

Betsy


----------



## Anju 

Started raining early this morning so no walk, no t'ai chi, no computer (boomers), finally quit so the rest of the day should be nice for curling up and reading.

Stay safe intinst!

Love that outdoor shower Leslie!  Maybe the next house I build (never have built one   ) I'll incorporate it.


----------



## drenee

Good morning, KB friends.  I have no clue what the temp is.  I'm not at home.  
But as the sun rises it looks like it's going to be a nice day.  
deb


----------



## Leslie

Good morning,

54 degrees and sunny. Highs of 73 predicted for today.

L


----------



## Aravis60

Good morning! It's 57 and foggy (again). Looks like it's going to be a nice day in Ohio, it's supposed to get up to 82.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Gooood Morning!!!!

Don't know what the temp is, haven't checked, but it's supposed to be nice here in northern VA!  Made good progress on the quilt I'm working on yesterday, more today, I hope!  And the plumber is coming today!  We'll have cold water in the bathroom sink again! And NO MORE leaks.  Yay!

Betsy


----------



## Ann in Arlington

Good Morning!

66 going to 85 today in Northern Virginia. . . . .more teaching for me this morning. . . . .then read "The Lost Symbol" this afternoon.


----------



## B-Kay 1325

Good Morning, 69 this morning with a high of 96 this afternoon, not too bad.  Our monsoons have been a dud this year, we could really use some more rain!!  Have to start getting ready for work soon but thought I would drop by and see what everyone is up to today.  You all have a nice day and good luck with the quilt Betsy, what do you teach Ann and Leslie I wish I had an outdoor shower, sigh.


----------



## Susan in VA

Good morning everyone!    Just stopping by to say a quick hello; it's been very busy here and I've not been online at all.  Beautiful day in NoVa, wishing I could spend more of it outdoors!  

Have a good day, all


----------



## Anju 

Good mornin'
I absolutely love this time of year, even here in Central Mexico, we do get a tad of weather change  
Everyone have a wonderful day - today is a nothing day so going to start on Lost Symbol after breakfast on the patio.


----------



## geoffthomas

Relative have gone home.
Too bad because I enjoy my wife's sister and her husband.
We went to the Natl Museum of art and saw the Armor as Art exhibit yesterday.

It is 79 in Derwood at this time.
supposed to go up to about 82 with kinda sunny with light overcast all day.
Pretty but humid.

I am going to stay home the remainder of the day, not much one can do with just the afternoon.

Be safe all.


----------



## Aravis60

Good morning everyone! It's a beautiful morning here in Ohio, a little cool but otherwise very nice and sunny. The Weather Channels says it's 67, my desktop says it's 57 and my outdoor thermometer says 59, so I guess it's somewhere in there.   It's supposed to be a pretty day.


----------



## geoffthomas

Good Morning KindleBoards.

It is 62 in Derwood - high expected of 72.
Overcast and perhaps more rain this afternoon.

Take care out there.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Good morning, pretty here this morning in Northern Virginia!

We had quite a downpour last night around 1 AM.  Doesn't look like rain right now, though.  Happy here because the plumbers worked for about 3 hours yesterday and now we have no more leaks!  Yay!  And no visible plumbers' cracks yesterday.  

Betsy


----------



## Ann in Arlington

Good Morning!  Off to teach again. . .have a nice day, everyone!


----------



## Elmore Hammes

Good morning everyone... another nice day in Indiana. Hope to get back into a photobook project I have had on the back burner that chronicles the mission trips I've been on. I need to finish it before the next one in November!

Have a great day.
Elmore


----------



## Anju 

Had rain from 5ish yesterday afternoon until 5ish this morning - 4 cm - 1-1/2 inch!  Woo Hoo!  A little "fresh" and awfully nice today.  Gonna be a beautiful day, holiday also here, Mexican Independence Day!


----------



## Leslie

Good morning everyone,

Nice sunny day here in Maine. I had a busy morning and am just now catching up on KindleBoards!

L


----------



## intinst

Morning all. We received between 5 and 6 inches of rain last night. There was some flooding in the area, at least one home got water in it in my neighborhood. Some roads where closed; I had to take an alternate route home, I was within 3 tenths of a mile to my house when I had to turn around and go about 7 miles to avoid flood waters. Everything is OK at my place and the water has receded with the stoppage of the rain, at least temporarily.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Wow, Intinst!  Glad you were able to make it home to a dry house!

Betsy


----------



## Leslie

Good morning everyone,

I had a dream about pouring rain, but it actually looks like we have a nice day in store. 50 degrees right now.

L


----------



## drenee

Good morning.  53 with a high of 75 in northern WV.  
Have a great day everyone.  
Everyone going to the Columbia, MD meet, please be careful.
deb


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Good Morning!

Cool and damp, rain is going to add to my driving time to the meetup if it persists!  Deb, wish you could join us!!!

Betsy


----------



## geoffthomas

61 overcast raining lightly kinda dreary not going to get much warmer.
But it is a great day because there will be a KB meet today in Columbia.
See ya.


----------



## Leslie

Please make sure to take a picture or two and report back out the meet-up!

L


----------



## Elmore Hammes

Enjoy the meet-up - definitely share some pictures with us!

Another beautiful day in Indiana - heading to 79 degrees and clear skies. Looking for a productive morning and mowing the lawn this afternoon.

Have a great day.
Elmore


----------



## Susan in VA

Good morning!  I am soooo behind on KB posts, I hope I can catch up soon!  But first, I'm looking forward to the DC meet today.


----------



## Anju 

Here I think it it coolish - 65 deg - oops - nice day tho.

Y'all have a good meet up.


----------



## intinst

Morning all. We received two more inches of rain last evening, which resulted in some more roads being under water, but not as bad as the night before. I won't be taking my fishing kayak out on the rivers here for a while, guess I'll have to find a couple of new ponds to fish in. Be safe, all.


----------



## Leslie

Hi everyone,

46 degrees...it was an indoor shower for me this morning. Still not wearing socks, tho. Have a good Friday, everyone!

L


----------



## drenee

Good Friday morning.  52 and the sun is trying to peak out.  
Going on a trip to Erie, PA wine country today with a group of friends.  
I'm the DD.  Going to stop at the outlets in Grove City, PA on our way up.
I have my K ready.  I finished up Voyager last night.  Not sure what I'm going to start.
I think it's going to be one of our resident authors though.  
Have a great weekend.  
deb


----------



## geoffthomas

Have a great trip Deb.
I have some relations - my wife's sister's husband's brother (and his family) in Erie.
Really nice folks.
Only problem with Erie is the earned nickname (dreary Erie).

63 here going up to 77.
A little thick fog (fine mist) but supposed to go away and become a little sunny.
I will be in a training session (as student this time) having to do with certifications all day.
Away from computers. Don't know if I will survive the withdrawal.

Have a great day all.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Good Morning!

Didn't sleep well last night, too much KindleBoards excitement yesterday from our meet up, I guess!

Be strong, Geoff!  Have a great trip, Deb!

Betsy


----------



## Elmore Hammes

Hope the meet up was fun.

Another very nice day on hand in Indiana - temp heading to mid 70's with sunshine.

I'm planning a productive morning working on a photobook project chronicling some of the mission trips I've been on. The hardest part is wading through thousands of photos to pick a hundred.

Have a great day.
Elmore


----------



## Anju 

Good Mornin' everyone - have a ggggggreat day


----------



## Edward C. Patterson

Geofthomas

I once did sales calls in Erie in a snow storm. 

Ed Patterson


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Ed--

How's Peg of the Red Pencil doing?

Betsy


----------



## intinst

Good Morning everyone, It's Friday! I'll be working Saturday and Sunday, but the rest of you go ahead and have a great weekend, you deserve it!
Be safe, all.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Intinst, hope you get some relaxing time this weekend sometime!!!

Betsy


----------



## Leslie

Good morning everyone,

51 degrees and sunny this morning. Have a nice Saturday everyone!

L


----------



## vikingwarrior22

howdy from Texas.Here in my part its low 70s and partly cloudy.I am going to eat eggs,bacon and buttered toast and Folgers coffee with hazzlenut and then go out into my garage and work on my wood crafts for halloween. have a great weekend everyone  vw


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Hey, VW!  would love to see your wood crafts!

Good morning everyone!

Another perfect fall day in northern VA!  Cool and sunny.  We're going to a cookout today!  Yay!

Betsy


----------



## Susan in VA

Mornin', all.  A beautiful crisp day here.    Got to sleep in until...  7.30.


----------



## Edward C. Patterson

Beathcha Susan. Just got up now - 9:00 am

Ed Patterson


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

I beat Susan, but not Ed--up at 8:11.  I "overslept" by more than an hour!!!  (I like to be up by 7 AM at the latest.)

Betsy


----------



## Ann in Arlington

I slept in until 8:45 today. . . . . .Laundry, more class prep, and some bill paying on the agenda I think . . . .probably also some outside time as it' IS really nice.

Oh, and it's nearly fall so I need to switch purses. 

Happy Saturday!


----------



## geoffthomas

Well I did sleep in till 9.
But I also forgot to come post good morning.
It is after 10 and itis 61 here in Maryland going up to just 72 today.
Sunny and beautiful.  I guess many of us are Fall lovers.

Just sayin.....


----------



## intinst

Good Morning all. I was up at 8:15 but didn't post here. Went to bed at 2:30 am but just couldn't sleep any later. Will be at work tonight again, might be off tomorrow. Be safe, all.


----------



## LindaW

Good morning....ahem.....afternoon - does that count?


----------



## Susan in VA

Just pretend you live somewhere other than the East Coast.


----------



## Meredith Sinclair

MORNIN! I know it is not technically morning anymore, but ... I have not even been on here in so long, I am wondering if you all remember me...  I have done very little as far as posts go lately. I did get a bit involved over the summer, ya know with, school starting early for me and my vacations... crazy! Anyway I am officially back. Good Morning to all, it is nice here, overcast and breezy... feels like FALL!


----------



## intinst

Meredith Sinclair said:


> MORNIN! I know it is not technically morning anymore, but ... I have not even been on here in so long, I am wondering if you all remember me...  I have done very little as far as posts go lately. I did get a bit involved over the summer, ya know with, school starting early for me and my vacations... crazy! Anyway I am officially back. Good Morning to all, it is nice here, overcast and breezy... feels like FALL!


Glad to see you are back! You have been missed, especially in some of the threads. I need some help in the Infinity thread, it's hard work trying to entertain 5700 people by yourself in a forum!


----------



## Anju 

Afternoon all - muggy muggy here - breezy, will stay inside and red while all the college football is on    clothes are washed and hung out so nothing else to do


----------



## Susan in VA

Merry, good to see you back! <hug>


----------



## KathyluvsKindle

Good Morning Everyone! It is going to be a beautiful day here in Boston. Going to King Richard's Faire to joust, dance, and make merry.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Boy, there were a lot of late sleepers yesterday!  LOL!

Beautiful and cool here in northern VA, 51 degrees.

Goin' down to Fredericksburg today to retrieve our cell phone and have lunch with friends.  

Have fun at the Faire, Kathyluvskindle!

Betsy


----------



## geoffthomas

48 now.  Going up to the 70s.
Sunny and chilly.

Have a great fall day.


----------



## Leslie

It was 35 degrees when I woke up this morning. Now it's up to 41. Lots of sun but no outdoor shower for me!

L


----------



## vikingwarrior22

Texas morning to all...the weather is nice here today,no rain few clouds with a slow breeze...


----------



## intinst

71 going to 80, just a chance of rain, should be a nice day and I just got a phone call to tell me I don't have to work tonight!


----------



## Anju 

Terrific intinst!  That's worthy of a BIG BUMP! - oh this is Good morning thread - well good afternoon y'all


----------



## Leslie

Good morning everyone,

41 degrees and sunny but there is some frost on the pumpkins, as they say...

L


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Yay, Intinst, glad you don't have to work tonight!!!

Good Morning everyone!

Boy, it was dark this morning when I got up, I guess it really is fall!  (At least tomorrow...)

Cool and beautiful here in Northern VA.

Betsy


----------



## geoffthomas

It is 54 in Derwood, Maryland.
Cloudy today with a high of 75 (according to weather.com).
Well summer is over and fall is definitely here.

Isn't the change of seasons swell?

Have a great day.


----------



## Anju 

Mornin' everyone, all cloudy now, but probably will go away soon.  Finished First Contact last night, thankfully it was not a 2 am er, but almost a nail biter.  Now what?  So many books to read it's so difficult to choose.

Everyone have a super day.


----------



## drenee

Good early morning. I've been awake since about 4:15. That drives me crazy. If I *had* to be up at 4 I would be cranky. But since I can sleep in later I'm wide awake. My body works against me sometimes.
It's 67. There was a nice breeze blowing earlier, and I'm pretty sure I heard a light rain. It's supposed to rain most of the day. We need the rain.
Have a great Tuesday KB friends.
deb


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Deb, I hate when I can't stay asleep.  Or last night, when I couldn't fall asleep, went to bed after 2 AM.  And woke up more or less on time!  I hear a nap coming.

Anyway, good morning, KindleBoards!  Very grey nere in Northern VA.

I hope all our friends in the south, particularly Georgia, are high and dry!

Betsy


----------



## Ann in Arlington

Good Morning!

Grey, yes, and probably going to be drippy later.  But warm.  And summer-like weather due back tomorrow!


----------



## Leslie

Good morning everyone,

46 degrees and sunny here this morning. Looks like another nice day is in store for us.

L


----------



## geoffthomas

64 going up to 74.
Cloudy and drizzly all day predicted.
I don't care-I'll be at work.

Have a terrific day.


----------



## Elmore Hammes

Good morning. Mix of showers and sun today in Indiana, heading to the upper 70's.
Everyone have a great last day of summer!
Elmore


----------



## Anju 

Had a party last night across the street -from 11 to 1 - rather loud!  Yelling, no music until later then it was acapella , at least on key    I agree - a nap (or in my case a siesta) coming up.  Humid, no rain 68 deg. but probably a very nice day.

Hope everyone is ok in the Southeast, take care.


----------



## vikingwarrior22

Cold front passed over us last night, dropped us into the 60s this am feels great in this part of Texas (hill country)


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Going to be warmer today, here in northern VA!  and maybe rain, though none yet.  68 degrees now.  Going to go quilt some!

Betsy


----------



## Leslie

Good morning,

63 degrees this morning and a little bit overcast. Have a good Wednesday everyone!

L


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Outdoor shower, Leslie?

Betsy


----------



## Leslie

Betsy the Quilter said:


> Outdoor shower, Leslie?
> 
> Betsy


I could probably do that...

Here's an interesting bit of trivia I just came across....

A 2002 study found the prevalence of blue eye color among Caucasians in the United States to be 33.8 percent for those born from 1936 through 1951 compared with 57.4 percent for those born from 1899 through 1905. Blue eyes have become increasingly rare among American children with only 1 out of every 6 - 16.6 percent which is 49.8 million out of 300 million (22.4% of white Americans) of the total United States population having blue eyes.

We have 100% blue eyes in my immediate family (husband, me and my two children).


----------



## Leslie

I just got an email message from a phone number that says "I am stuck in traffic."

So I wrote back and said, "You poor thing." LOL

I have no idea who the message was from.

L


----------



## geoffthomas

It is 66 with a predicted high of 81 and scattered showers.

Be careful today.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Leslie said:


> I just got an email message from a phone number that says "I am stuck in traffic."
> 
> So I wrote back and said, "You poor thing." LOL
> 
> I have no idea who the message was from.
> 
> L


LOL! That's too funny!

Betsy


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Leslie said:


> A 2002 study found the prevalence of blue eye color among Caucasians in the United States to be 33.8 percent for those born from 1936 through 1951 compared with 57.4 percent for those born from 1899 through 1905. Blue eyes have become increasingly rare among American children with only 1 out of every 6 - 16.6 percent which is 49.8 million out of 300 million (22.4% of white Americans) of the total United States population having blue eyes.
> 
> We have 100% blue eyes in my immediate family (husband, me and my two children).


My husband has 1 1/2 blue eyes, one of his two sons has blue eyes (their mother had brown eyes).

My father had blue eyes, my mother brown eyes, my brother and I both have blue eyes.)

Isn't there some genetic thing that two blue-eyed parents can't have brown-eyed children? Or is it two brown-eyed parents can't have blue-eyed children? I can't remember, used to know, it was pivotal in some mystery book I read.

Betsy


----------



## Leslie

Two brown eyed parents can't have a blue eyed child--generally speaking. I am sure there are rare exceptions. Blue eyes are recessive. Even though your mother had brown eyes, she must have had a recessive blue eyed gene for you and your brother to have blue eyes.

L


----------



## Ann in Arlington

DH and I have brown eyes and DS is blue eyed.  But both his mother and mine had blue eyes so DS got a pair of recessive genes from them through us and came up blue.  We explained to him he was just like the white tigers at the Cincinnati zoo.  

My brother has a blue eyes but one has a brown stripe in it from the pupil to the edge.


----------



## drenee

Good morning from the northern panhandle of WV.  67 and probably some more rain today.
A high of 83 expected.  
I love all of your conversations about blue eyes/brown eyes.  Very interesting.  
deb


----------



## Elmore Hammes

Morning all. Another-mixed weather day in Indiana. First full day of Fall will be a warm one as it heads up to the low 80's. Have a great day.
Elmore

P.S. Since the blue-eye gene is recessive, two brown-eyed parents, each with one dominant brown gene and one recessive blue gene, can have a blue-eyed child, but only in the 1 in 4 mix of each parent supplying a recessive blue gene.


----------



## Anju 

Good morning' humid and cloudy right now, but sure they will go away. No walk, don't walk in thunders and that is what woke me up.

My mother had brown eyes, my fathers (and his whole family had blue), all of us (sis and bro) have blue. Oh well, that makes us me extra special.

Everyone stay dry and have a good day. And don't get caught in traffic


----------



## Leslie

Elmore Hammes said:


> Morning all. Another-mixed weather day in Indiana. First full day of Fall will be a warm one as it heads up to the low 80's. Have a great day.
> Elmore
> 
> P.S. Since the blue-eye gene is recessive, two brown-eyed parents, each with one dominant brown gene and one recessive blue gene, can have a blue-eyed child, but only in the 1 in 4 mix of each parent supplying a recessive blue gene.


Thanks! It was too early in the morning for me to think it all the way through...LOL.

L


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Leslie said:


> Two brown eyed parents can't have a blue eyed child--generally speaking. I am sure there are rare exceptions. Blue eyes are recessive. Even though your mother had brown eyes, she must have had a recessive blue eyed gene for you and your brother to have blue eyes.
> 
> L


Grandma must have had blue eyes...I'm pretty certain Grampa had brown eyes...will have to look at the pics. In my stepsons' case, one blue-eyed and one brown-eyed, I've met their mother's parents, but I can't remember...her father might have had blue eyes...good discussion for the next family gathering! (As I mentioned earlier, my husband has 1 1/2 blue eyes, the upper part of his right eye is brown.)

Betsy


----------



## intinst

Morning,50% chance of rain again today, I am ready for a little dry weather. On the blue eyes discussion, Neither parent had blue eyes, neither of my sisters, nor my brother have blue eyes, and neither of my sons are blue eyed. (DW has brown eyes) Just me!
Here is an interesting read about the beginning of blue eyes: http://www.sciencedaily.com/releases/2008/01/080130170343.htm.


----------



## drenee

But we already knew you stood alone in a crowd, intinst.  Your eyes are just proof postive. 
deb


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Love your avatar, Intinst!

Betsy


----------



## intinst




----------



## drenee

intinst, I didn't mean to make you sad or embarrased.  I meant it as a compliment.  
You're great.  We think so.  Your work thinks so; they want you there all the time.  
I'm pretty sure your DW thinks so.
  
deb


----------



## intinst

All the compliments this morning  just made me feel kinda "ah shucks." Thank you! I do enjoy this group of people!
(And DW, Loonlover, varies from feeling I am unique to just weird)
. '


----------



## Susan in VA

My vote's for unique!

Good morning (sort of), everyone!

Beautiful first day of fall here, I'm sitting by the open window dealing with paperwork and phone calls and annoying people. (I mean THEY are annoying, not that I'm annoying them. Although maybe I am, just by pestering them to get things done that they were supposed to do earlier.  )

We're all blue-eyed, both sides of my family, except for my maternal grandmother who had green eyes. DD's dad's family is blue-eyed too. DD is blue-eyed unless she wears green, in which case you'd swear her eyes are green too. Fittingly, she's also named after my maternal grandmother.


----------



## Leslie

Good morning all you blue-eyed, brown-eyed, green-eyed and other-eyed people,

We are having a late burst of summer weather here. 68 degrees right now and partly sunny predicted for today.

Have a great Thursday, everyone!

L


----------



## geoffthomas

71 now rained a lot last night.
High of 80 something today with chance of showers.
Have a great day.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Good Morning--

wishing the promised (threatened?) rain would actually get here in northern VA so I don't have to water my plants, darn it!

Off to quilt...

Betsy


----------



## Ann in Arlington

Good Morning. . . . .the threats I have heard are for Saturday, Betsy. . . .so you might want to water them a little!  

Supposed to be mid to upper 80's today, not quite so warm but still sunny tomorrow.  Welcome to Fall!  LOL!  We turned the A/C off at the beginning of Sept and are going to just suffer through until the temps come down because we don't want to turn it back on!

Errands to do today. . . . .


----------



## drenee

Same here, Ann.  I refuse to turn my air back on.  Yesterday was a horrible afternoon, hot and muggy.  Hot to be inside, that is.  I just spent a couple hours on my patio till it passed.  Today should be better.
64 currently, with a high of 75 expected.  
Have a great day.
deb


----------



## Ann in Arlington

See, you're up in the mountains. . .much cooler there!  But I'll be doing errands today so mostly won't be home. . .and when I am I'll be downstairs where it's cooler.  Right now it's 82 in the upper part of the house. . . . .I like warm so it's o.k. and we have fans on to keep the air moving. . . . .oh, and no oven cooking allowed!


----------



## 911jason

drenee said:


> Same here, Ann. I refuse to turn my air back on. Yesterday was a horrible afternoon, hot and muggy. Hot to be inside, that is. I just spent a couple hours on my patio till it passed. Today should be better.
> 64 currently, with a high of 75 expected.
> Have a great day.
> deb


Well, if it feels hot when it gets WAY up to 75 later, think of me here in the hottest part of LA where it was 103 yesterday. Can't _wait_ for my electric bill next month!


----------



## drenee

You're right, Jason.  I know it will stay hot for quite a while longer down south.  And my electric bill is the exact reason I don't want to turn mine back on.  This is my first whole week at home in about six weeks, so I've been able to keep the air off.  
Stay cool.
deb


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Ann in Arlington said:


> Good Morning. . . . .the threats I have heard are for Saturday, Betsy. . . .so you might want to water them a little!
> 
> Supposed to be mid to upper 80's today, not quite so warm but still sunny tomorrow. Welcome to Fall! LOL! We turned the A/C off at the beginning of Sept and are going to just suffer through until the temps come down because we don't want to turn it back on!
> 
> Errands to do today. . . . .


Hmmm. My weather says scattered thunderstorms today, scattered showers tomorrow and THEN rain on Saturday.

I have air conditioning and I'm not afraid to use it. 

Betsy


----------



## vikingwarrior22

Morning here in my part of Texas it 62 feeling good its me and my mini wheats and my hummingbirds this am


----------



## Ann in Arlington

Betsy the Quilter said:


> Hmmm. My weather says scattered thunderstorms today, scattered showers tomorrow and THEN rain on Saturday.
> 
> I have air conditioning and I'm not afraid to use it.
> 
> Betsy


Double checked: I was going by the picture and not the words on my widget.  The picture shows a sun with lots of clouds. On Saturday the picture shows a cloud with raindrops. Hence, my conclusion. But the write up does actually say 20% chance of showers for today. . . . . mea culpa!


----------



## Anju 

I always found if it was 30% chance of rain - it would rain!  80 or more%, never.

Upper 60's now, upper 70's later, no clouds, just blue skies.  Don't have a/c at all so no worries there.  Sorry about all you folks in the South sweltering.

Have a good Thursday everyone.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Ann in Arlington said:


> Double checked: I was going by the picture and not the words on my widget.  The picture shows a sun with lots of clouds. On Saturday the picture shows a cloud with raindrops. Hence, my conclusion. But the write up does actually say 20% chance of showers for today. . . . . mea culpa!


I think PT Barnum said it wasn't going to rain....







(joke just for Ann...)

Betsy


----------



## Ann in Arlington

Betsy, you should be nice to me:  I know where you live. . . . .


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

EVERYBODY knows where I live, Ann, you'll have to get in line... 

Betsy


----------



## Marguerite

It will hit the triple digits today and i am tired of the heat.  Moving to Seattle in 9 days.  Yippee!  I am not looking forward to sitting outside for our garage sale this weekend.


----------



## Susan in VA

To further confuse the issue, MY weather thingy says 30%, and I think I'm about midway between Betsy and Ann. High of 84 and humid, but I'm enjoying the warm days.. we'll all be shivering soon enough (ok, except for you FL and HI people).

I need a nap today, DD was up several times during the night with bad dreams. Unfortunately I won't actually have an _opportunity_ for a nap today. 

Oh, good morning, everybody!


----------



## geoffthomas

Good morning to you, Susan.
Give your DD a kiss on the forehead for all of us.
And our condolences for not having an nap chance.

Ann and Betsy - you need to coordinate your weather widgets.
wonderful weather widgets.
wonderful wise weather widgets.
wonderful wise weather widgets.
I am going to stop this now and go seek help.

Just sayin.....


----------



## intinst

Good Morning all. Typical September day here in AR, 65 going to 78, cloudy and 60% chance of rain. Suppossed to get a break in the rain pattern on Saturday, I am ready for a dry day.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

LOL, Geoff!

Intinst, send your rain up here, I want some rain!  Susan, hope DD sleeps better tonight!

I'm using a Yahoo! Weather Widget, what are you using, Ann?

Betsy


----------



## Ann in Arlington

It's called Weather Bug on this computer -- separate stand alone thing . . . .it's a different one, a Firefox add on, on the computer downstairs. . . . .

Just goes to show no one really knows what the weather will be until it happens!!


----------



## Susan in VA

If you two could make your widgets agree that Saturday will be dry, that would be nice!


----------



## Ann in Arlington

Sorry. . . .they agree that it will rain.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Sunday is supposed to be nice, though. 

Betsy


----------



## Susan in VA

Betsy the Quilter said:


> Sunday is supposed to be nice, though.
> 
> Betsy


Fat lot of good that does me. 

But WTOP claims that it will be nice in the morning, with a chance of showers starting mid-afternoon. So IF I can get DD out the door by ten-ish...... that's a big IF, on a weekend.


----------



## drenee

Good Friday morning.  My goodness, this week went fast.  
59 degrees currently.  Felt cooler than that when the breeze blew over me and woke me up.  
Actually, I don't think it was the breeze that woke me as much as the fire truck flying by my window at 4:45 using his jake brake.  
74 expected today and the rain hitting us this evening.  
Have a great Friday.
deb


----------



## Leslie

Good morning,

55 degrees this morning and sunny right now. We are off to NY this weekend for my father's memorial and burial so I probably won't be online much. I have my Kindle loaded up for the ride in the car...

I am so annoyed with myself right now I could spit. I lost a file on the computer...a big one that was lots of work. I am usually compulsive about making backups and copies and so on but I don't know if people remember a few weeks ago when I was having all the problems with the computer crashing (a Windows upgrade that was causing lots of problems. I started a thread about it). Anyway, I was looking for the file yesterday and couldn't find it anywhere so this morning I scoured my hard drive and it appears that it went poof! in one of the many crashes. Sigh....

It can be recreated...I have the original files. It just means more work to paste everything back together, fix the formatting and so on. Why why why does this always happen with THE ONE important file and never with any of the diddly ones?

L


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Good morning!

Ahhh, Leslie, the computer trolls always KNOW.....too bad, at least you can reconstruct it.

My thoughts go with you and your family today!

Woke up to rain, yay!  My deck garden thanks you.

Off to quilt a tree...  although the studio apparently has a very LARGE resident spider (leg span 2" or so) who appeared twice last night while I was down there....(SHUDDER).  My husband came down and looked for him but couldn't find him.  Off to Spider World.  I'm wearing shoes and bringing a stick and looking over my shoulder a lot.

Betsy


----------



## drenee

Leslie, my thoughts with you and your family this weekend as well.  
deb


----------



## Leslie

Thanks for the kind words, deb and Betsy. I am trying to keep my spirits up.

L


----------



## Susan in VA

Leslie, good thoughts going your way!

Betsy, take a vacuum cleaner with you!  

Rainy here (yay, no watering this morning) and a day for errands.  And this afternoon a playdate for DD with a new buddy from school.  For those of you who don't have kids, or haven't had any within the past 25 years:  nowadays this means that parents can't just send the kids out to play somewhere like when we were kids, but need to coordinate the parents' schedules as well for the chauffeuring and the supervision (we're talking first-graders).  And at least on a first-time playdate, especially in someone else's house, one wants to remain there with the kids because, after all, these people are Complete Strangers.  So I'm always a bit wary of these first-time ones because, quite honestly,  when it turns out you have nothing in common with the other parent besides your kids being in the same school,  it can get... tedious for both sides.  Hoping for the best for today.....

Have a great Friday, everyone!


----------



## 911jason

Leslie said:


> I am so annoyed with myself right now I could spit. I lost a file on the computer...a big one that was lots of work. I am usually compulsive about making backups and copies and so on but I don't know if people remember a few weeks ago when I was having all the problems with the computer crashing (a Windows upgrade that was causing lots of problems. I started a thread about it). Anyway, I was looking for the file yesterday and couldn't find it anywhere so this morning I scoured my hard drive and it appears that it went poof! in one of the many crashes.


Do you use back-up software or do you just drag and drop files whenever you think about it?

Have a look at Microsoft's Sync Toy, it's a free utility that I've been using and it works great. Very customizable and very easy to use.


----------



## drenee

Susan, my youngest will be 23 in a few weeks, and I did all of the things you're describing.  I never let my kids go to strangers' homes.  I never left them at a sports practice.  I have often commented that every good parent these days suffers from bleacher butt.  My kids didn't play outside unless I was with them.  

Now, when I was younger I used to go outside first thing in the morning and not return till lunchtime, or dinner time if I ate lunch at a neighbor's house.  I remember walking to a store alone in 1st grade.  It was about two blocks away.  By 3rd grade or so I was walking or riding my bike to a Avenue Market, a store about 4 or 5 blocks away.  We rode our bikes everywhere and when a stranger entered our neighborhood the parents had a sixth sense, and went and found out who this person was.  

It is definitely a different world we live in.
deb


----------



## Anju 

Leslie - warm thoughts are with you and your family today.

Of course, the computer trolls will attack when you don't need that extra stress.  At least you will be able to recreate it.

You would never make it here Betsy - my husband has huge problems with spiders, I am the designated spider killer and sometimes I really hate to get the "good" ones   but ya' gotta do what ya' gotta do.  Good luck on your hunt.

Oh forgot to add my weather, 69 now, upper 70's lower 80's  no clouds, no rain, guess rainy season is over  
another beautiful day in what we call "paradise"


----------



## Ann in Arlington

Good Morning. . . .

Well, the much discussed rain is falling (though it's quite light so far) and it's very much cooler this morning. . .only 59.  And it looks like it's gonna be drippy at least off and on until Tuesday.   Gotta go buy beer today for the crab party at my cousin's house tomorrow . . . . .thinking of making a trek to Wegmans as I understand they have a HUGE selection.

And on the topic of kids. . . .well, Nick got to run wild.  We were lucky in that we lived on a military base from the time he was in pre- K through 1, and also grades 2 through 4.  Small base, everyone knew whose kid was whose and watched out for 'em all.  Then we moved to England. . . .I walked him to the bus stop the first week or so but then he decided he could get there on his own -- it was only a block or two -- so I let him go.  (I just had to let the bus driver know it was o.k. to let him out at the end of the day, even if she didn't see me. . .He was the end of her route anyway, so she'd usually just drop him at the house!)  When we got here he found the bus stop on his own (this was 8th grade) and the school wasn't more than 3/4 mile away anyhow.  But it was across a major street.  If he had afternoon things that ran later than the last bus, he'd usually walk home.  In HS. . . .he took the Metrobus home if he stayed late for a band practice or play rehearsal.  He was always required to stay in touch and let us know where he was but, basically, I didn't follow him around at all from the time he was in late middle school on.

I admit that I might have done things differently if he'd been a girl. . . . . .

Oh, and Leslie, sorry for your data oops. . . . .with luck, reconstructing won't be as big a problem as you fear!

What'd I forget?  Oh yeah. . .spiders. . . .apparently one made a really big one on our wind chimes.  But it's outside, so that's o.k.


----------



## geoffthomas

Yeah rain here in Derwood too.
61 going up to a whopping 71.

I am going to Rehoboth Beach today for the weekend.
Wedding Anniversary getaway.

So it will be a beautiful day no matter.

Just sayin......


----------



## drenee

Ahhh, Geoff, how sweet.  How many years?
Enjoy.
deb


----------



## KathyluvsKindle

Such a beautiful Autumn day! Hope the weather holds up as we are going a a Whale Watch tomorrow for my husband"s birthday.


----------



## drenee

What a great way to spend a birthday.  Have fun.
deb


----------



## intinst

Good Morning all. 67 going to 81 degrees today with no rain. First day I can say that in about 10. 
Our youngest boy is 30, the oldest 34. We live live in a small community just outside Little Rock proper. Both boys played in our neighborhood, and after the oldest was 10, anywhere in town they wanted to go. Now with the way things have changed, I know that would would not be possible.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Thanks for the spider advice and sympathy.  I don't mind spiders if they are outside and don't build webs where I can walk into them.   

I've been known to move big ones outside where they can go on to live productive spider lives.  And I love beautiful webs.

A guy in my office once left a huge garden spider under a glass on my desk first thing in the morning.  I saw it right away (I got to work about 6:30 in those days), shook my head, slid a paper under the glass and took the spider outside.

Then I left the class on its side on my desk and put my tote bag next to it and went off to talk to some other office folks.  Pretty soon I saw Tom go into my cubical and then come out.  "Betsy, did you see anything on your desk?"  "No, Tom, I just threw my tote on the desk and went to get some coffee."  "Oh."   

He fessed up and I told him if that spider crawled out on me during the day I was going to kill him.   

Betsy


----------



## geoffthomas

drenee said:


> Ahhh, Geoff, how sweet. How many years?
> Enjoy.
> deb


45 years to my "first" wife.
My best friend and companion.


----------



## drenee

I think you're going to make me cry today.  How wonderful and lucky you both are.
deb


----------



## geoffthomas

drenee said:


> I think you're going to make me cry today. How wonderful and lucky you both are.
> deb


Aw don't cry, laugh shout be happy.
My wife is my high-school sweetheart. Met her when she was a sophomore and I was a senior.
In different schools.
We dated for 4 years and got married.
All is never "easy" but I would not trade a day.
So now we are "growing old with me".

Just sayin....


----------



## drenee

It makes me cry because it's beautiful and gives me hope that there is love that lasts a lifetime. 
deb


----------



## intinst

geoffthomas said:


> 45 years to my "first" wife.
> My best friend and companion.


Congratulations, Geoff and DW! Loonlover and I made it to 38 years in July, know what you mean about best friend and companion.


----------



## Anju 

Yes intinst and Geoff - congratulations are actually in line for your *DW*'s 

Hope you have a terrific weekend Geoff.

I was 44 when we married (1st time for both of us) and every day just gets more better. It's been not quite 24 years and hope I can make it for another 24.


----------



## Leslie

Greetings Fromm the Henloppen in the middle of the long island sound. Iam typing blind on my iPhone so sorry for any mistakes!  Anyway I did a little kindle proselytizing here on the ship. I saw a woman reading a k2 so I introduced myself. Turns out her husband has one too. Of course I had to show off Gabriel.  She had never seen a skin but had a pretty m-edge cover (red). I told them about kindleboards so if joe and dottie from the cross sound ferry show up and see this,welcome!

L


----------



## drenee

Way to go, Leslie.  Talking about my K always brightens my day, and to talk to other owners is even better.
deb


----------



## Leslie

Thanks deb. This ferry that I am on, the henlopen, was landing craft on d-day June 6, 1944. It landed on Omaha beach. How cool is that? Somehow it seems fitting to take my dad to his final resting place (his ashes are in the car) on a wwii ship since he was proud of his naval sevice. He was a ltjg. 

I am getting the the hang of this iPhone posting. 

L


----------



## drenee

Leslie, that gave me goose bumps.  That is amazing.

deb

congrats on the iPhone posting.


----------



## intinst

Anju No. 469 said:


> Yes intinst and Geoff - congratulations are actually in line for your *DW*'s
> 
> Hope you have a terrific weekend Geoff.
> 
> I was 44 when we married (1st time for both of us) and every day just gets more better. It's been not quite 24 years and hope I can make it for another 24.


I have always been amazed that I found someone to put up with me at all, let alone for this long!


----------



## Leslie

Leslie said:


> Thanks deb. This ferry that I am on, the henlopen, was landing craft on d-day June 6, 1944. It landed on Omaha beach. How cool is that? Somehow it seems fitting to take my dad to his final resting place (his ashes are in the car) on a wwii ship since he was proud of his naval sevice. He was a ltjg.
> 
> I am getting the the hang of this iPhone posting.
> 
> L


Thanks, deb.

We are on Shelter Island at a very nice inn. I have found wifi so life is good.  We had a nice dinner with the family and now my sister and mother are doing a puzzle and I am on the computer. My husband and son have headed downtown. We are relaxing. Memorial and so on at 10:30 am tomorrow.

L


----------



## drenee

Leslie, I'm so glad you posted.  I was sitting here about a half an hour ago wondering if I (we) would hear from you.  
Did you get to see the sunset over the ? .. lake?  
Have a great evening.
deb


----------



## Leslie

drenee said:


> Leslie, I'm so glad you posted. I was sitting here about a half an hour ago wondering if I (we) would hear from you.
> Did you get to see the sunset over the ? .. lake?
> Have a great evening.
> deb


No, we didn't see a sunset over the creek but it would have been nice.

We had a really nice dinner at a place called Sweet Tomatoes. The owner came and introduced himself and if I might say, he was cute as button. You know you are getting old when restaurant owners are young enough to be your sons. LOL.

Tomorrow is the memorial. I have a few secrets I may tell you guys later, depending on how things go.

I could use some chocolate....sigh.

L


----------



## drenee

Sending good thoughts your way, Leslie.  
deb


----------



## mlewis78

It's not morning yet, but I just checked in, read Friday's posts and wanted to send Leslie best thoughts for the weekend and particularly Saturday AM.

Happy Anniversary to Geoff and your wife.  Great to hear that you've been together for 45 years.

Betsy's office spider story reminded me of something that is too complicated to tell all about, but it involved a big rubber spider, a mean co-worker and another co-worker who has extreme spider phobia.  We were all then on the night shift.

Good morning to all!!


----------



## 911jason

Night shift workers are the most dangerous of them all... I can attest, since I am one. 

Good morning!


----------



## Leslie

Good morning, everyone.

Beautiful sunny morning here on Shelter Island. The sun is glinting off the creek and it is gorgeous. I have no idea about the temperature.

The natives are starting to wake up....

L


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Good Morniing!

Leslie--that was amazing about the ferry. Thinking of you today. (Shelter Island--62 degrees)

911Jason, I'm not surprised to learn you're one of those night shift people, LOL! And I can only imagine YOUR spider story, mlewis! And only want to... 

Well, off to quilt. Working on a tree quilt. Pictures at http://www.betsytruedesigns.com Not raining yet, hope Susan and her DD get to go out this morning!

Betsy


----------



## 911jason

Betsy the Quilter said:


> Pictures at http://www.betsytruedesigns.com


Wow, Betsy, you are SO talented! Until I visited your website, I had no idea that your avatar image was not an actual photo! Actually, I kind of felt sorry for you (more for your Kindle, really) thinking of you sitting out on that lonely chair in the snow reading...


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

LOL!  Thanks!

And I gave the wrong site for my tree quilt--it's on my blog www.betsytruedesigns.blogspot.com

Betsy


----------



## Elmore Hammes

Good morning all. Grey start to the day in Indiana. I've got some photo editing to do this morning and Music Man rehearsal this afternoon, should be a busy day. Have a great one!
Elmore


----------



## vikingwarrior22

Great Morning to all. Its 72 and the heats coming...all the cool weather we had has moved south of us here in Texas hill country. I am hoping to finnish up my halloween and Christmas wood crafts today. Everyone stay safe  vw


----------



## Aravis60

Good morning everyone. I actually got to sleep in today! I haven't been able to do that for a while. It's 65 and very cloudy in Ohio this morning, but I don't think that it's raining yet. Looks like it's going to be a good day to stay inside and do some cleaning, although I might try to get in a quick walk before the rain starts.


----------



## Ann in Arlington

Good Morning! . . . . off to a Baptism this morning and a Baltimore crab feast this afternoon. . . . no worries about rain. . .Baptism is inside and we have tents for the crab feast. . . . .


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Eat some crabs for me, Ann!  Stay dry...

Betsy


----------



## intinst

Good Morning all. Supposed to be a great day here weather-wise, clear and a nice temp. Going to see Kelly Pickler and Taylor Swift in concert tonight, hope it is a good show. Be safe, everyone.


----------



## drenee

Leslie, thinking of you and your family today.

Betsy, beautiful as expected.  

Elmore, I love the Music Man.  Are you playing a part, behind the scenes?  Lucky you.

Ann, sounds like you have a fun filled day planned.

Intinst, I've heard the Taylor/Kellie show is very good.  I love Kellie's Things That Never Cross A Man's Mind, and Red High Heels.  Have fun.  

The air is chilly this morning.  No rain yet.  I have errands to run today.  I think I'll spend the afternoon cross stitching and doing laundry.  

Have a great Saturday everyone.
deb


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Wow, sounds like a fun Saturday, everyone!

Thanks for the kind words, Deb!  I used to cross stitch!

Betsy


----------



## drenee

I love cross stitching.  It doesn't require any artistic talent.  I just follow directions.  
Betsy, I'm glad you moved on to something that showcases your artistic nature.  
deb


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

I used to screw up my cross stitching all the time.  It's why I moved on.  In quilting, I just call my mistakes a new design element or artistic license, LOL!   

Betsy


----------



## NogDog

I've already done a load of laundry and gone grocery shopping this morning. I think I'll goof off the rest of the day until it's time for my sister's birthday dinner.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

What?  No working on your library management tool?    Tell your sister Happy Birthday from KindleBoards!  Eat some cake for us.

Betsy


----------



## Anne

Leslie said:


> Good morning, everyone.
> 
> Beautiful sunny morning here on Shelter Island. The sun is glinting off the creek and it is gorgeous. I have no idea about the temperature.
> 
> The natives are starting to wake up....
> 
> L


Shelter Island is nice. I was there the beginning of August for a wedding. I stayed at the Pridwin Hotel. I had to walk on to the ferry and the Pridwin picked me up.

I am thinking of you and your family today.


----------



## Meredith Sinclair

Mornin'! Cool & Breezy here! It is GARAGE SALE day in our community today. My DD sold $13 worth of Capri Sun juice pouches in about 15 minutes at only a quarter a piece! She is "rich" now! She is at her BFF's house and they are selling Oreos & Ritz peanutbutter snack packs too along with a few other things... I think they are up to about $40 now. No one on our street really put anything out. Too busy enjoying the weather to work.  So I decided to enjoy with them.


----------



## Anju 

Been up awhile, washed and hung up two loads of clothes, fixed breakfast, went to the store, 72 deg. and very very humid, but no rain forecast, BAH

Thinking of you Leslie -


----------



## Leslie

Back from the service and lunch. It is a beautiful day here so we were able to have the service right at the gravesite instead of the church, which was nice. The priest had selected some very nice readings. Afterwards, we had a very nice luncheon at the Ram's Head Inn and I got to see some old friends I hadn't seen in years.

One of the more unusual things at the cemetery is a memorial to Charles Henry Crane. Crane is buried in Arlington National Cemetery, but his wife and children are buried at our family cemetery. His wife was Sarah Payne Nicoll (Sarah Payne Nicoll Crane, quite a name, isn't it?).

Trivia time: anyone know who Charles Henry Crane was?

L


----------



## Anju 

Charles Henry Crane was a surgeon during the Seminole and Mexican Wars. At the outbreak of the Civil War he supervised the medical care of recruits in New York City until January 1862 when he became medical director of the department of Florida. He took the same position with the department of the south and then became medical inspector of P.O.W.'s. He was brevetted brigadier general and died on active duty as surgeon general.



ok - I admit I cheated - I googled him !  But that does not make him less awesome - medical seems to be in your blood Leslie


----------



## Leslie

Very good, Anju! He was also one of the physicians who attended President Lincoln after he was shot and the family history is that he is the actual doctor who pronounced him dead. (I believe there were three physicians in attendance.)

L


----------



## Elmore Hammes

drenee said:


> Elmore, I love the Music Man. Are you playing a part, behind the scenes? Lucky you.


Deb,
I play Constable Locke. I am not officially part of the set crew but I help with most of the set changes too! It's been a fun musical to prepare for - looking forward to opening night this coming Thursday.
I hope you got your laundry done!
Elmore


----------



## mlewis78

I just looked at some of Betsy's quilt work on her website and am in awe.  Also watched a video that she linked to from one of the Houston quilt events.


----------



## 911jason

Betsy the Quilter said:


> LOL! Thanks!
> 
> And I gave the wrong site for my tree quilt--it's on my blog www.betsytruedesigns.blogspot.com
> 
> Betsy


Betsy, please refer to the Quilter's Quorum Decorum, you are only allowed to promote your quilt once per thread. You may, however, post in the Quilter's Bazaar if you like. I'm surprised Intinst hasn't been thru here already with his Welcome to the QuilterBoards paragraph yet...


----------



## drenee

^^ Jason, that gave me a good laugh.
deb


----------



## 911jason

Oh, and since it's morning to me (I sleep from 7am-about 1 or 2pm), sunny and blazing hot... see the pic below from my desktop weather widget.


----------



## Susan in VA

Betsy the Quilter said:


> I used to screw up my cross stitching all the time. It's why I moved on. In quilting, I just call my mistakes a new design element or artistic license, LOL!
> 
> Betsy


Betsy, you're scaring me. I looked at quilt patterns for over an hour yesterday trying to decide how much precision work I could handle on my first attempt. Now you tell us YOU make mistakes?!? 

And by the way, did you ever catch the Arachnosaurus Rex in your sewing room?


----------



## drenee

Good dreary rainy Sunday morning. 
60 degrees and showers this morning.  
I don't mind.  I have no outdoor activities planned
and I love the first cool days of fall.  The cool breeze blowing in my window over my 
bed made it very easy to lay there a bit longer this morning.  
Have a great Sunday KB friends.
deb


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

911jason said:


> Betsy, please refer to the Quilter's Quorum Decorum, you are only allowed to promote your quilt once per thread. You may, however, post in the Quilter's Bazaar if you like. I'm surprised Intinst hasn't been thru here already with his Welcome to the QuilterBoards paragraph yet...


ROTFL...

Good Morning!!! Up too late watching old movies, I'm bleary eyed for the Singapore Grand Prix this morning and my husband is still asleep!!!! I've got a goal to watch all the Oscar Best Picture winners. Last night was _The Best Years of Our Lives_ which is a long movie, 170 minutes!

Betsy


----------



## Leslie

Good morning everyone,

Raining this morning on Shelter Island. We are off to church at 10 am (the service is in honor of my father) and then we begin the journey home. We have a 1 pm ferry reservation. 

We were lucky that yesterday was such a beautiful day.

L


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Leslie,

Glad you had a beautiful day for your father's service.  Have a safe trip home!

Betsy


----------



## Meredith Sinclair

Morning! It is a beautiful day here... very clear skies and low temps (well, low for us... 7 We are going to the park to celebrate my sister's birthday, so looks like we will have a nice day.


----------



## Susan in VA

Good morning (it is if you squint at the clock...)!

Just started some bread dough, now for a little work and then I'll have some fun sewing...  actually probably just cutting fabrics today.  DD, who loves dresses, has outgrown all but one of last year's winter dresses and jumpers.  And recently JoAnn's had a half-off sale on thin-wale corduroy, so I bought five different colors....  prewashed them yesterday, time to cut them out today, so that at least one or two will be ready when the days get chillier!

But first:  tea and a KB fix!


----------



## Edward C. Patterson

For me it's laundry day or I'll be going to work naked tomorrow. Now that's not all that bad for me, but I have my colleagues to consider.

Ed Patterson


----------



## Anju 

Afternoon all

Very thoughtful of you Ed to be so considerate of your colleagues  

We (well DH is) are going nuts today - 3 good football games on and the Fed Ex golf - I'm going nuts trying to figure out what's on as I look up from my kindle to "watch this"


----------



## 911jason

Good morning all... just finished watching the Jets game on "DVR-delay". Go Jets!


----------



## drenee

Good morning, Jason.  Don't you just love DVR-delay.  I use it if I want to run to the store, or go get a pizza.  
Love my DVR.
deb


----------



## Leslie

I am home. Slightly exhausted but we managed to get through everything in one piece without any personal meltdowns or outrageous family scenes. The church service this morning was lovely and I even listened to the sermon (I usually zone out on that). It was fun being in a church where we are "celebrities" -- family names up on the stained glass windows and all that. My daughter Hannah is named after a Hannah who has a window at the front of the church. We found out she is buried in the cemetery behind the church (not the family cemetery where dad went) so we found her grave this morning -- in the rain -- but it was good to see. 

Now it is time to settle in and hopefully get life back on track. There are disadvantages to waiting two months between the death and the funeral, even though we had to do it this way. But, this chapter is closed and I am ready to move on.

L


----------



## Edward C. Patterson

Leslie:

You are in my prayers.

Ed Patterson


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Susan in VA said:


> Betsy, you're scaring me. I looked at quilt patterns for over an hour yesterday trying to decide how much precision work I could handle on my first attempt. Now you tell us YOU make mistakes?!?
> 
> And by the way, did you ever catch the Arachnosaurus Rex in your sewing room?


LOL. When I teach, I have to tell students that it'll be OK to make mistakes, but that you have to know the kind of person you are. When I was doing traditional quilting, I was very intent on technical perfection. With art quilts, I only want to know "will this get the meaning across and not fall apart" though there's still a right and wrong way to do most things, exact placement may not be as critical.

I had to spend about 30 minutes ripping out a whole section of machine quilting today. That on top of the Washington loss to Detroit has me in a REALLY grumpy mood.  Well, kinda grumpy.

The A-Rex is still on the loose although my beloved husband did spend some time down there with the vacuum cleaner looking for it (and finding way too much dust under the china cupboard), LOL! A man with a vacuum cleaner is a beautiful sight.

Leslie, glad you got home safely...and I know what you mean about the funeral, my mom's and dad's both were delayed from when they passed away. Hope your mom is doing okay.

Betsy


----------



## drenee

Welcome home, Leslie.  Glad you all are safe.  
Better days ahead.
(I normally zone out during sermons as well.)  
deb


----------



## Leslie

Thank you Ed, Betsy, and Deb...

Your thoughts and prayers are truly appreciated. This is hard time and although many have gone through it, for each of us it is unique.

Your support means a lot to me.

L


----------



## Leslie

Good morning everyone,

57 degrees and the weather report says lots of sun, although it has been raining all night. We'll see!

L


----------



## Edward C. Patterson

Good Morning all

62 degree, like nighttime and a chance of meatballs (I mean rain). Long day ahead. Having some car troubles and a new project at work, plus I did not have a productive weekend. But I woke up with a new sense of optimism this morning - and I feel a few more troops and authors coming onto the Ebook Drop. 

Ed Patterson


----------



## Aravis60

Good morning, everyone. It's 63 and raining in the Buckeye State with a high wind warning for today, not exactly the most pleasant way to start a Monday.


----------



## Ann in Arlington

Good morning. 56 just now! So, definitely a cool morning. . . . .will go up to near 80 and then that's supposed to be the last of anything like heat, _they_ say. It is clear and blue sky and dry so should be a great day! (Even if the 'Skins did lose yesterday. . .geesh! But, gotta be happy for the folks in Detroit.)

Laundry to finish and some more pilse of paper to clear off the desk today. . . . . .have a good one, everyone!


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Good morning!

As Ann says, cool in Northern VA.  TV is telling me a stray shower and winds this afternoon with high of 78.  Sounds like a nice day.  

Last night I heard a noise on our deck, flipped the light and one of our neighborhood foxes was on the deck!  He or she leaped up on the railing and was gone (which kind of worried me since our deck is about 12 feet off the ground).  

Finished quilting my tree quilt yesterday, yay!  Now to finish it ith binding, hanging sleeve, etc.  Quilting another small quilt this morning and then beading it later today.

Betsy


----------



## drenee

61, rainy and breezy this morning.  The fragrance of fall is in the air.  
We are under a storm and high wind advisory also.  Our high is only
going to be 62.  
deb


----------



## Anju 

69 now - mid 70's today.  Cloudy right now, big bad storms last night, got me up way too early it was so noisy, only 2-1/2 inches, but better than what we have been getting.

Everyone stay safe and dry - hang on to that optimism Ed you have infected me with it


----------



## Linda Cannon-Mott

Good morning ya'll,
After two weeks of rain, rain and more rain we have sunshine and the feeling of Fall in the air here in Alabama. 68 and breezy. Loving it!

Hope everyone has a blessed day,
Linda


----------



## intinst

Good Morning everyone. Should be a very nice day her in AR, high only in the upper 70's with no rain for a few days. Take care, all and be safe.


----------



## geoffthomas

Good (late) Morning everyone.
I had a great time at Rehoboth Beach, DE over the weekend.
My wife and I had not been out there for almost 5 years.
And we used to go at least once each year.
So it was real good.
And we squeezed everything in in the kinda 3 days we were there.
Kinda because we drove over on Friday and drove back on Sunday.

It was 59 when I left this morning and I think it is going to stay kinda cool today.

I seem to be stuck on the word kinda.

Just sayin......


----------



## drenee

It's just that kinda day, Geoff. 
deb

I learned to do smileys from Jason911 yesterday.


----------



## jpmorgan49

Good Morning!  It's a chilly 59 here in Joliet and that's the High also.  It's very wind, but sunny!! 
jp


----------



## Ann in Arlington

drenee said:


> It's just that kinda day, Geoff.
> deb
> 
> I learned to do smileys from Jason911 yesterday.


Yeah. .. . .I'm pretty sure he's created a monster!


----------



## drenee

Ya think??

deb


----------



## intinst

Ann in Arlington said:


> Yeah. .. . .I'm pretty sure he's created a monster!


Maybe not a monster, but there's going to be a whole lot of smileys 'round here!


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Linda Cannon-Mott said:


> Good morning ya'll,
> After two weeks of rain, rain and more rain we have sunshine and the feeling of Fall in the air here in Alabama. 68 and breezy. Loving it!
> 
> Hope everyone has a blessed day,
> Linda


Good morning, Linda!!! Sounds like your weather is about like outs! I threw the top down on the Miata! Joy!

Betsy


----------



## 911jason

drenee said:


> It's just that kinda day, Geoff.
> deb
> 
> I learned to do smileys from Jason911 yesterday.


I'm so proud of you! Makes me tear up a little when they go out on their own like this...


----------



## 911jason

Betsy the Quilter said:


> Good morning, Linda!!! Sounds like your weather is about like outs! I threw the top down on the Miata! Joy!
> 
> Betsy


Why did the song "Born to be wiiiiiiiiild" just start playing in my head... ?


----------



## drenee

Good morning, KB friends. 53 degrees currently, and only rising to 55 today. 


Spoiler



Mammogram today. Am I the only one that puts this event off? It is not at all comfortable for a 
petite person. That have to find something to press in that machine, and I swear they pull it up from feet.



Have a great Tuesday KB friends.
deb


----------



## 911jason

You too deb... sure wish I hadn't read that spoiler though...









Glad I'm a dude!


----------



## drenee

Maybe I should have posted for girls only.
deb


----------



## 911jason

Hahaha... I've witnessed 6 children being brought into this world, I'll be okay.



Spoiler



I really just wanted an opportunity to use the EEK! smiley!


----------



## Leslie

Good morning everyone,

55 degrees right now and partly sunny weather predicted for today.

Good on you, deb. Mammograms save lives.

Jason sent me a smiley as a present...LOL.










L


----------



## 911jason

So I'm going to bed now... do I post here since it's in the "morning" or in the good night thread? Or both?

Oh well... g'nite all! =)


----------



## Leslie

911jason said:


> So I'm going to bed now... do I post here since it's in the "morning" or in the good night thread? Or both?
> 
> Oh well... g'nite all! =)


Good night you night owl!

L


----------



## Aravis60

Good morning. It's 54 and cloudy this morning. It's only supposed to get up to 57 with rain and wind. I like the cooler weather, but could do without the rain. Looks like there might be some sun tomorrow, though.


----------



## geoffthomas

It is 48 in Derwood, MD and going up to a whopping 65.
Partially cloudy all day they say.
Have a wonderful day all.


----------



## Edward C. Patterson

_Zao!_

43 in Allentown and I had to don a jacket as opposed to darn a jacket (of that darn jacket). 

Ed Patterson


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Good Morning!

Slept in this morning!  Going to go quilt in a minute...

Good luck with the m-gram, Deb!  Anita Renfroe was on Good Morning America yesterday talking about mammograms and she said something like "a little chocolate later and those babies will fluff right up again." LOL! 

I'm currently only drinking black coffee because I have to have fasting blood work later for my physical in a week or so....

Betsy


----------



## Linda Cannon-Mott

Good morning ya'll, 51 in Alabama this morning and I am loving it! Fall is my favorite time of year. Hope everyone has a good day!


----------



## Anju 

Morning everyone 68 deg now, 70's later.

deb - I had a male boss that had to have a M-gram - luckily it was only once and no problems, but I sure did feel sorry for him.  Best of luck to you!  BTW did they ever figure out what your internal bleeding was?

Everyone enjoy their day -


----------



## Elmore Hammes

Good morning all. A chilly start to the day, Fall is officially here in Indiana. Have a great day!
Elmore


----------



## drenee

Dona, thank you for asking.  No, they have not figured it out completely.  I have three leaky vessels, I think is the word they used, but they are not big enough to have caused the problem I was having.  The situation seems to have gotten better somewhat.  I have my blood checked once a month now and, it's not perfect, but much better in comparison.  
deb


----------



## intinst

Good Morning all.52 degrees climbing to upper 70s, should be a very nice day.Be safe, everyone.


----------



## Andra

Central Texas is finally enjoying some fall-ish weather.  It was 58 and wet this morning.  We can't complain about the rain since the drought has been so severe here...
But it was great to walk outside and go back in for a light jacket.


----------



## vikingwarrior22

Here in hill country (Texas) woke up to 71 went back to sleep its now 76 sun shinning, windy over all a good day...


----------



## Susan in VA

Checking in here even though it's late at night, because currently I hardly ever have an opportunity to be online in the mornings.  

Deb, last time I went for my MG the tech told me about the guys who get them done...  just imagine...  Yikes!      

Wishing everyone a very belated good morning...  or a very early one!


----------



## Leslie

Good morning everyone,

46 degrees here in Maine and once again, I am playing the "drag my daughter out of bed" game. Sigh...

L


----------



## geoffthomas

54 in Derwood, going up to 61 and cloudy all day.

Have a great day.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Good Morning!

Going to see a San Diego friend who's in town today!  And quilt.  See ya!

Betsy


----------



## vikingwarrior22

I had to open my eyes and as a result get up from the floor where I had come to rest after mixing bud and jack together....thank God for Snappy Tom


----------



## intinst

Good Morning. Just got back from the Doctor's office and she told me it was official: I have a case of the crud. Sinus drainage, very sore throat and a cough. Will try to keep it from getting worse. but right now; definitely not feeling well.


----------



## Anju 

intinst hope you are feeling better now - hot toddy's are the bestest ever for crud!

Beautiful day today - wish intinst could be here to sit in the sun and soak his crud away  

Everyone have a good day.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Yes, let's ALL have a hot toddy for Intinst.  Hope you're feeling better!

Betsy


----------



## drenee

Hello everyone.  Did not get to log on this morning.  

MG was as painful and uncomfortable as ever.  I swear my feet hurt.  LOL!
Although I did spend 15 minutes talking about my K beforehand.  The tech loved it 
and asked all kind of questions.
deb


----------



## 911jason

drenee said:


> MG was as painful and uncomfortable as ever. I swear my feet hurt. LOL!


I'm no expert, but I don't think you were supposed to put your feet in the machine...


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

What a way to start the first day of October!

Betsy


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

drenee said:


> Hello everyone. Did not get to log on this morning.
> 
> MG was as painful and uncomfortable as ever. I swear my feet hurt. LOL!
> Although I did spend 15 minutes talking about my K beforehand. The tech loved it
> and asked all kind of questions.
> deb


Let's have hot toddys for Deb, too.

Betsy


----------



## 911jason

Betsy the Quilter said:


> Let's have hot toddys for Deb, too.
> 
> Betsy


----------



## Leslie

Good morning everyone,

58 degrees and we are expecting another sunny day here in Maine.

L


----------



## geoffthomas

43 in Derwood, MD going up to 65.

Have a fabulous day all.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Good morning!  47 degrees here in Northern VA--Leslie, it's colder than in Maine!  I'm keeping my fingers crossed because rain is predicted for Saturday, when I'm going to be at an outdoor craft festival.  One forecasting site isn't showing it any more, though, so I'm hoping.....

Betsy


----------



## Aravis60

My outside thermometer says 37 degrees this morning. We had our first frost warning, although looking outside I don't see any. I had to go digging for sweaters last night, which was made harder by the fact that I have lost over sixty pounds since the last time that it was sweater weather. I had only short-sleeved shirts in my closet and was very chilly yesterday, although it wasn't as cold as it is this morning. It is supposed to get up to 65 today and at least it is supposed to be sunny. It has been pretty gloomy lately.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Wow, stay warm Aravis!  And  congrats on the weight loss!

Betsy


----------



## Aravis60

Betsy the Quilter said:


> Wow, stay warm Aravis! And congrats on the weight loss!
> 
> Betsy


Thanks, Betsy.


----------



## Leslie

Let me revise my weather report. It's actually 38 degrees on the "real" thermometer. I have no idea why the widget says 58!

L


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

OK, that's more like I expected the weather in Maine to be, LOL!  Good to know the REAL temp before you go out.  58 is practically shorts weather in Maine.

Betsy


----------



## intinst

Good Morning all. 58 degrees climbing to the upper 70s Here in the Little Rock area. Dry now but supposed to rain later. Had to leave work early last night because of this stupid virus, if I move around to much , I start coughing and that hurts like


Spoiler



Hell !


 I guess I'll be taking it easy for a while. Be safe (and virus free, I hope!) all.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

intinst said:


> Good Morning all. 58 degrees climbing to the upper 70s Here in the Little Rock area. Dry now but supposed to rain later. Had to leave work early last night because of this stupid virus, if I move around to much , I start coughing and that hurts like
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> Hell !
> 
> 
> I guess I'll be taking it easy for a while. Be safe (and virus free, I hope!) all.
> 
> Take it easy, intinst, you don't want to wear yourself out and turn it into something worse!
> 
> Betsy


----------



## Elmore Hammes

Good morning everyone. A brisk day in Indiana, heading for the upper sixties with sunshine. I'm excited for opening night of our community theatre's production of Music Man this evening, it should be a lot of fun (I play a supporting role as Constable Locke). Have a great day!


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Have fun tonight, Elmore, let us know how it goes!  (We'd love to see a pic of you in character!)

Betsy


----------



## Ann in Arlington

Good Morning. . . . a little late checking in. . . .had a dental checkup this morning. . . . .teeth are all fine and the dentist likes my Kindle.   It was cool first thing this morning but is gorgeous out now.  A perfect fall day. . . . .

Happy October everyone!


----------



## Anju 

Morning everyone!

intinst - lots of hot toddies, and chicken soup!

Avaris -congrats!  That is not easy nor fun, but wonderful news!

68 deg here this morning, breakfast outside.  Going to be in the upper 70's this afternoon when I go leave the church bulletin to be printed.

Everyone stay warm and dry.  Hope your rain doesn't show up Betsy.


----------



## 911jason

Betsy the Quilter said:


> What a way to start the first day of October!
> 
> Betsy


Glad you got a kick out of it Betsy, too bad it couldn't help deb, since she hasn't logged on since... her feet must *really* hurt!


----------



## Aravis60

Good morning everyone. Instint, hope you are feeling better soon. It is much warmer here today, 51 degrees. It's also MUCH warmer in my house because I decided to turn on the heater last night.   It looks like it is going to be another yucky day though. They are calling for a high of 60 and rain and thunderstorms. At least we got to see the sun for a little while yesterday.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Good Morning!

51 now and kinda gray here in northern VA. I need more coffee for the final push to be ready before the craft fair tomorrow.

Local weather now calling for afternoon thunderstorms tomorrow (just what you want to hear when you're going to be outside in a flimsy booth comprised of metal poles). But my weather thingy on my computer says just "partly cloudy." I choose to believe the weather thingy.

Hope intinst is feeling better and that Deb's feet have stopped hurting.

Wishing Thumper good luck and good health--she posted yesterday evening that she was going to have to have emergency gall bladder surgery, I guess today. Thinking of you, Thumper! (Here's the link to her post: http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,14249.msg272066.html#msg272066)

Betsy


----------



## 911jason

G'mornin!

Saw this smiley and thought of you Betsy... might need your magnifying glass though, it's kinda small...


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Too cool, Jason, thanks!  Saved it!

Betsy


----------



## 911jason

That'd be a good sig smiley for you... when I wake up later and have access to my own computer (I'm at work on break now) I can definitely make the white frame around it disappear, but I might also be able to make it a little larger if you like. 

I'm seriously thinking about teaching myself to design my own smileys. Maybe if I can come up with some good ones, I can talk Harvey into including them in the forum software right on the post section.


----------



## Leslie

Good morning everyone,

I'm a little late checking in. I was up late last night (2 am!) which is very unusual for me. But even so, I was up early this morning as this is my carpool day. 44 degrees right now and lots of sun.

L


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

911jason said:


> That'd be a good sig smiley for you...


First thing I did with it! Great minds think alike, thanks!

Betsy


----------



## geoffthomas

56 in Derwood, going up to 71 and lots of clouds.


----------



## intinst

Good Morning everyone. Lots of rain and storms moved through our area last night but most of the heavy stuff missed us. Today looks like a beautiful day. To bad I am still letting this virus have its way with me. I feel better, as long as I don't move around to much and start coughing. Even that doesn't hurt as much as it did yesterday, so I guess I am on the mend. Thanks everyone for the good wishes! Love your new smiley, Betsey. Be safe, everybody.


----------



## drenee

Good morning. Rainy and cool this morning. 
Thank you, everyone, for the concern about my feet. You know, they have to put something in that machine, and if a person is small, that something has to come from somewhere. And I swear, they pull the skin clear from my feet in order to do that. 
Bad part is, I have to go do it again. Yuck.
Have a great Friday, KB friends. I miss you all when I can't be on everyday. 
deb


----------



## 911jason

drenee said:


> Have a great Friday, KB friends. I miss you all when I can't be on everyday.
> deb


...and we miss you too! Glad you made it back to at least check in. Hang in there!


----------



## 911jason

Betsy,

Try this version of the image, I removed the white area around the smiley so it will look better when your post has a blue background.


----------



## 911jason

...and here it is again on the blue background.

 compared to -->


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Nice, thanks!

Betsy


----------



## Edward C. Patterson

Wow, Betsy. You changed your avatar. I love it. You know in China they use cormorants for fishing. They a cormorant akin to the Anhinga.

Ed Patterson


----------



## 911jason

You're right Ed, they did that in *The Amazing Race* last season!


----------



## Edward C. Patterson

I saw them fish with birds when I traveled in China - on the Li River, at the town o Yang-shuo, near Gui-lin. It's amazing and something I've camptured in my writing.

Ed Patterson


----------



## Leslie

Good morning everyone,

54 degrees and rainy this morning here in Maine. The bill drawer is overflowing so it looks like that is what I will be doing this morning. Sigh...

L


----------



## 911jason

Isn't it always Leslie?


----------



## geoffthomas

Good Saturday Morning.
It is 56 in Derwood today.
Goingup to 74 maybe.
Sunny I hope.
Going to go out and pick up probably at least 15 gallons of black walnuts.
It is that time of year and the tree was bombarding the roof during the early morning hours with those same walnuts.

Good execise - bend over, pick it up, put it in the bucket, straighten up, walk two steps, repeat.
And right now, I don't have to walk two steps between walnuts. 
I can get 10 or 12 without moving.

Have a great day.


----------



## intinst

Good Morning Everyone.
Geoff, I once read that one of the ways to tell if you are getting older is that when you bend over to pick something up, you look around to see if there is anything else you can do while you're down there, since it so hard to raise back up! Hope that doesn't fit you yet. 
48 degrees going to 80 later today with partly cloudy skies and supposed to rain tomorrow. Sure wish I could get outside today, I am much better, but don't want to do anything that would impinge my recovery. Be safe,all.


----------



## Anju 

Morning all - 70 deg and very humid and cloudy - not even sure I'll get the wash done and hung out to dry, we shall see. 

Glad it is you Geoff picking up the walnuts and not me  
intinst, seems as if you are beginning to recover, keep behaving yourself and you will do fine.

Sorry for your day Leslie, it is never fun to find all those bills (and not the dollar variety) and have to spend a beautiful day dealing with them.

How's the weather look for you Betsy?  Lots of rain forecast in the hill country of Texas - yea!


----------



## Leslie

Morning all,

55 degrees and no rain at the moment. I may take advantage of the temp for an outdoor shower...we are getting close to the end of the season.

L


----------



## Geoffrey

its certainly raining in Dallas and will probably continue to do so for the next x hours.  (70 - 100% chance of rain until noon and then only 50% after)  This morning is about brunch at 10 followed by the new Ricky Gervais movie .... so it can rain all it wants.


----------



## 911jason

Outdoor shower? Sounds like the kinda thing that makes my phone ring here at work. You must not be in a very congested urban area like I am! =)


----------



## geoffthomas

54 in beautiful downtown Derwood, MD.
Going up to 69 later.
Sunny with some clouds.
Going to be another great day.

Have a wonderful time today, wherever you are.


----------



## Aravis60

Good morning from the 17th state. It's 51 with an expected high of 63 today, very fall-like. No rain in the forecast for the next couple of days (yeah!). Hope everyone has a great Sunday.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Good morning--

I raced out the door yesterday to go to the show, so I missed y'all yesterday! Long post so I can catch up today!

53 and gorgeous here this morning in Northern VA. We're going to take it easy today and enjoy it.

Geoff, my dad used to go and gather black walnuts. Then shell them and mom would use them in her apple walnut cake recipe, yum. I like your bending over comment, intinst! LOL!

We had NO rain yesterday for the show, it did get cloudy now and then, which was good as it got a bit warm when we were in the sun. It was a GOOD show, my best quilt there sold (sob! I miss it. But I think I'll make another one.) and I had fun hanging out with my friend and being the fashion police when no one could hear us. It was a long day though, wore me out--I fell asleep on the sofa at 9:30 PM, no night owl for me last night!

Yes, Ed, you've correctly identified the cormorant! It's one of my quilts, a double crested cormorant in full breeding plumage. They have the most amazing turquoise eyes. Here's a bigger picture of the full quilt. He did not sell yesterday, so we get to enjoy him a little longer.









Everyone have a great day! Off to make some coffee.

Betsy


----------



## Edward C. Patterson

Betsy:

That is a beauty.

Ed P


----------



## intinst

Good morning everyone. Rainy here in Ar as well, Supposed to end noonish. I no longer feel I am coughing up a lung, and have an increase in energy, (slight!), so believe I will be at work tomorrow. Still, today is  a better day than yesterday for rehab, don't feel like being outside when it is gloomy. Be safe, all.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Ininst, don't be like my husband--as soon as he feels a little bit better, he overdoes it!  "Gee, I'm feeling better, this is a good day to rebuild the engine on the Mini."    Rest!

Betsy


----------



## intinst

Betsy the Quilter said:


> Ininst, don't be like my husband--as soon as he feels a little bit better, he overdoes it! "Gee, I'm feeling better, this is a good day to rebuild the engine on the Mini."  Rest!
> 
> Betsy


I figured on doing just that! (the rest thing, not the engine rebuild  )


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

intinst said:


> I figured on doing just that! (the rest thing, not the engine rebuild  )


Good! I'm glad there are some men with sense! My sample of one had me wondering...


Betsy


----------



## intinst

Betsy the Quilter said:


> Good! I'm glad there are some men with sense! My sample of one had me wondering...
> 
> 
> Betsy


While I would take all the credit for it at this time, earlier in my life, I would have tried to do like your husband and had to listen to Loonlover tell me "told you so!" She has me convinced now, so stick to your guns Betsey, some of us men are trainable, in some small fashion.


----------



## Susan in VA

Betsy the Quilter said:


> I raced out the door yesterday to go to the show


You showed off all your quilts locally, and I missed it!  I wasn't on KB for almost two days so I guess I missed any reference to it. Just goes to show that checking in at KB should be a morning priority. 

Beautiful fall day here, DD is carving pumpkins with her dad and I'm critiquing and baking bread and starting to clean up the deck for winter.

Hope everyone is having a great weekend!


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

intinst said:


> While I would take all the credit for it at this time, earlier in my life, I would have tried to do like your husband and had to listen to Loonlover tell me "told you so!" She has me convinced now, so stick to your guns Betsey, some of us men are trainable, in some small fashion.


Sigh. My husband is really, really old  so if he hasn't been trained by now, I fear it's too late. He didn't feel great today, so of course he's down in the garage fighting with the fuse box in one of the cars, trying to figure out an electrical problem.  But I'll keep trying, thanks for the hope!

Betsy


----------



## Anju 

Jason - there s  a picture of the outdoor shower earlier in the thread, several pages worth.

I married a young 'un so I could train him, and it is quite a challenge not having kids to practice on   but hang in there Betsy, some day he just might surprise you. 

I'm impressed intinst, maybe loonlover should write a book on her methods? 

Got overheated yesterday and have spent the last 24 hours in a dark room "resting" but ready to wish everyone a nice day


----------



## intinst

I didn't it was universally successful, or applicable to all, and she did start on me when I was only 19. Guess I was really lucky she was willing to take on a life long project!


----------



## mlewis78

Betsy, do they ever have quilt shows in NYC?  And if there is, do you show yours here?


----------



## Edward C. Patterson

On the Cormorant theme, I have an excerpt from The Academician out on Author's Den called Fishing With Birds, on the subject of cormorant fishing in 12th Century China:

http://www.authorsden.com/visit/viewshortstory.asp?id=41316

Ed Patterson


----------



## Leslie

Anju No. 469 said:


> I'm impressed intinst, maybe loonlover should write a book on her methods?


My friend Amy already did:











Although I have to admit, I haven't read it yet. I read the article in the New York Times and that seemed to be enough...

http://www.nytimes.com/2006/06/25/fashion/25love.html?scp=1&sq=amy%20sutherland&st=cse

L


----------



## vikingwarrior22

morning all from Texas hill country, its raining off and on here and its 74... going to get my tv sat. fixed after 2 weeks yeah!


----------



## Leslie

Good morning everyone,

52 degrees and dark here in Maine this morning.

L


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Good Morning!

Leslie, you're up early!  It's 46 degrees right now in northern VA--looks like it's going to be a spectacular day.  May have to throw the top on the Miata down and go for a picnic.

Need to go by the post office and ship some things and do a little house cleaning (yuck) but the rest of the day we can play!

Betsy


----------



## 911jason

Betsy the Quilter said:


> Good Morning!
> 
> Leslie, you're up early!


She ain't the only one!!!


----------



## Aravis60

Good morning from the seventh most populous state. The Weather Channel says it's 39, so it's chilly right now, but it is supposed to be 65 and sunny this afternoon. My kind of weather. I love fall. Too bad I have to work today.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

I love your state facts, Aravis!  Virginia is the 12th most populous state, in addition to being for lovers.  Have a good day at work!

Betsy


----------



## Aravis60

Thanks, Betsy. I teach Ohio history and so I'm full of state trivia.


----------



## geoffthomas

45 now in Derwood, going up to 68 sometime.
Sunny.
Did you know that the Maryland state sport is ......  wait for it ...... jousting (from horseback, no less - putting a stick that you hold through rings held by string-hard).


Have a wonderful day.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Being a Marylander currently in exile in VA, I did know that!  

Betsy


----------



## Ann in Arlington

I did know that, Geoff!  Being as I grew up in MD.  Even went to a jousting tournament at one of the local parks as a teenager.  They had a display where you could hold the lances.  Very HEAVY.  So those guys are strong too, 'cause they hold 'em with one arm and guide the horse with their other arm and legs.  It was pretty interesting to watch, actually.

Well. . . off to teach a class this morning. . . . Good Day to all!


----------



## Anju 

Good morning every one - have a terrific day


----------



## intinst

53 and overcast, chance of rain almost the whole week this week. Seems like it is gloomier than most Mondays.  I'll return to work today, bu will take it slow, activity still sets off coughing fits. Take care, everyone and be safe.


----------



## Edward C. Patterson

Speaking about weather, I saw "Cloudy with a Chance of Meatballs yesterday," and I hope we don't get a spaghetti tornado.

Ed Patterson


----------



## vikingwarrior22

Great day here in the hill country in Texas...light wind,68...I am sittingin my workshop drinkin hazlenut coffee watching traffic go by...hope everyone has a safe and a good week


----------



## jpmorgan49

It was 39 when I woke up this morning in Joliet.  The high will be in the mid 60's.  I guess fall is here, the leaves are starting to change.  When they reach their peak I'll take some picture and post them.
jp


----------



## Leslie

Good morning,

46 this morning with a high in the low sixties expected. Lots of sun. Busy days for me. Work all day then I am volunteering at the No on 1 Campaign. Phone calls last night and again tonight.

L


----------



## Aravis60

Good morning from the only state without a state flag (it's actually a pennant called a burgee). It's a chilly 38 this morning, but supposed to get up to 70 this afternoon. Have a great day everyone.


----------



## geoffthomas

Good morning all.
Got to work early today.
No weather report.
Took a break between meetings to post a "hi".
Lots of things going on.

Have a great day.


----------



## Ann in Arlington

The weather is lovely.  It's currently about 58 but going up to 73. . .no likely rain. . . .just pleasantness.

Good Morning, everyone!


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

What Ann said.

Waiting for the plumbers this morning.

Betsy


----------



## intinst

Good Morning, cool and cloudy here in AR. Still looking like rain tonight or earlier. I seem to be sleeping much longer than usual, guess I am still gettin' over the crud.Be safe, everyone.


----------



## Anju 

Good afternoon - watching Detroit and Twinkies -

a little warm here, sure would like some of y'all chilly


----------



## 911jason

I'm watching the game too... I don't care who wins, who are you rooting for?


----------



## Susan in VA

Yay Twinkies!  Not that I care one way or the other, but DD's dad is from MN, so...

An extremely belated good morning, everyone.


----------



## Susan in VA

Oh wait! Now it really IS morning!  

Have a good Wednesday, all!


----------



## Leslie

Good morning everyone,

A rainy hello and 54 degrees from the northern end of Red Sox Nation.

L


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Good morning!

66 degrees here in northern VA and the predicted "scattered rain" is nowhere in sight.  Yet.  The mockingbirds are singing outside the window.

A quiet morning, doing the business part leftover from Saturday's show.

Betsy


----------



## 911jason

Good morning Leslie and Betsy... almost 'good night' for me. It's my last break and I'm off in about an hour... woohoo! I'm tired tonight!


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Don't fall asleep before you get home, Jason!









Betsy


----------



## 911jason

Oh that's not a problem... it used to be when I had to drive downtown 26 miles each way... but about 6 years ago we opened a 2nd brand new dispatch center only 5 miles from my house!!! Talk about happy dance!!!

Edit: I'm home now, so it's easier to add my trademark

*HAPPY DANCE!!!!*


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Betsy


----------



## Ann in Arlington

As Betsy says it's a beautiful morning. . . . .even relatively warm :  showing 62 right now but there are supposed to be high winds later, so we'll see what happens.  . . . .I expect the evening news will have stories of limbs on cars and/or houses.

Have a great day, everyone!


----------



## Anju 

68 deg now, blue skies predicted (rainy season is over) another beautiful day (upper 70s) in paradise.

I was for whoever can beat the yankees ( go SOX)!  It was a great game, one of the best this year.

Everyone be careful and have a good day.


----------



## Susan in VA

Sneaking five minutes online so I can say good morning at a more conventional time.


----------



## Edward C. Patterson

Raining in the Lehigh Valley.

Ed Patterson


----------



## vikingwarrior22

Its clouds and rain here in the Texas hill country...hope that everyone has a great day


----------



## intinst

Good morning all. sure gettin' tired of the rain, day after day, suppose to clear some by Saturday, Hope I don't have to work the weekend. Be safe everyone.


----------



## geoffthomas

Well it is not morning anymore.
But Good Day anyway.

I don't know what the weather is today.
It was through raining when I left home and seems "nice".
The weather in Crystal City, VA is often different than it is in Derwood, MD - 40 miles apart.

Keep dry and watch out for the high winds later.

Just sayin......


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Wow, we didn't have any rain that I noticed, it's absolutely beautiful now!  We had a couple from Australia drop by our house from around 11-12...had  never met them before, it was great fun!  (They are from a Mini club in Queensland.)

Betsy


----------



## geoffthomas

Our rain was overnight.
When I took the dogs out, everything was wet, including the Washington Post.
But it was not raining anymore (around 6:30-7).


----------



## kevindorsey

Morning to everyone the West Coast!


----------



## knowldgfrk

morning KB....its a sunny 80 here in the Aloha State....wishing you a warm and sunny day!


----------



## tnafbrat

It started out a bit gloomy here in Music City, but it's brightened up and moderate outside  yee ha


----------



## Leslie

Good morning everyone,

48 degrees and we are supposed to have sun today. 

Yesterday I took the car in for an inspection sticker and a new headlight. $800 later, I had new brakes and a bunch of other stuff, including the sticker. Sigh....

L


----------



## Aravis60

Good morning from the state that was home to the first traffic light. The Weather Channel says 38 and my outdoor thermometer says 41. It's supposed to get up to 64 with some rain this evening. My throat is itchy, my nose is running, and I'm sneezing like crazy, but I think that it's just allergies (crosses fingers).


----------



## geoffthomas

48 degrees in beautiful downtown Derwood, MD.
Going up to a sunny 69 later in the day.

Have a terrific and blessed day.


----------



## 911jason

Hey all you late bloomers... Good morning from the state with the highest mountain peak in the lower 48... 

Taking the lead from Aravis, I thought I'd add a little California trivia to the thread...



Spoiler



Mount Whitney - 14,505 feet


----------



## Anju 

Morning - 69 deg today - rainy season is not officially over but we all thought it was gone - NOT - last night big wake up jump out of bed boomers, and rain now, soft but still wet YEA!  Need the rain!

Hope everyone stays well - no more allergies, or colds - warm and dry

Have a super Thursday


----------



## Elmore Hammes

Good morning. Mid-60's today in Indiana, with heavy rain coming tonight. After morning on-line activities, off to the local library and then perhaps some coffee at Panera Bread. Have a great day!


----------



## crebel

Good Morning to all!  A clear 52 degrees in SE Iowa this morning.  Yesterday we had to scrape frost from the vehicles and the weather folks are using the dreaded four-letter "s" word for the Sunday forecast - way too early !  Everyone have a safe and happy day.


----------



## intinst

Good Morning from the only state in the U.S and the only place in the world where you can walk "into" a diamond mine, see a diamond, pick it up and its yours, no matter how big or valuable! Crater of Diamonds State Park, Just a few miles south west of Little Rock and Hot Springs, allows just that. It that cool or what? 11 greater than 10 point have been found this month, with the largest being a 92 pt.
65 degrees, climbing to 85, with thunderstorms and flash floods possible tonight and tomorrow. But, so fa,r the weekend is to be dry.


----------



## jpmorgan49

It's 53 and rainy today with a high of 53!  I guess Fall is really here.
jp


----------



## 911jason

intinst said:


> Good Morning from the only state in the U.S and the only place in the world where you can walk "into" a diamond mine, see a diamond, pick it up and its yours, no matter how big or valuable! Crater of Diamonds State Park, Just a few miles south west of Little Rock and Hot Springs, allows just that. It that cool or what? 11 greater than 10 point have been found this month, with the largest being a 92 pt.
> 65 degrees, climbing to 85, with thunderstorms and flash floods possible tonight and tomorrow. But, so fa,r the weekend is to be dry.


Sounds like the vacation that pays for itself... Sign me up!


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Good morning from the home state of the late actor Jimmy Stewart!

57 degrees here...scattered thunderstorms later today here.

Betsy


----------



## Aravis60

Good morning all from state known as the "Mother of Presidents". It's a soggy 54 degrees and doesn't look like we'll see the sun today, but at least it's Friday!


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Hmmm, VA might fight you for that one, Aravis!

Betsy


----------



## Anju 

Good morning from soggy Lake Chapala in central Mexico - current home of ME!  Woo Hoo

rainy all day yesterday, and who knows what is in store for today, cloudy at the time and a tad drizzly but it could go away when the sun comes up.

TGIF for all you working stiffs - que le vaya bien - that things go well with you -


----------



## intinst

Good Morning everybody. The heavy rains predicted for last night waited until about 4am to get here, and are still going strong. Gonna be a very wet Friday, but still, Friday! Be safe, all.


----------



## Tip10

Good morning from Sad Soaked St Louis.
Lots of heavy rain here yesterday and last night.  
Flood warnings out -- seems to be common everywhere today though.
Rains supposed to end today but getting colder!
High only around 54


----------



## Elmore Hammes

Good morning from Indiana. A rainy and chilly fall day on hand. After morning tasks, I will be heading to IHOP for pancakes and coffee with my sister, which should brighten the gray day. Have a great one!


----------



## Leslie

Good morning everyone,

48 degrees and cloudy here in the great state of Maine this morning.

L


----------



## geoffthomas

Good Morning all.

Today: In 1919 – In Major League Baseball, the Cincinnati Reds won the World Series, 5 games to 3, over the Chicago White Sox, whose players were later found to have lost intentionally.

In 1629, George Calvert, 1st Lord Baltimore in the Irish House of Lords, fresh from his failure further north with Newfoundland's Avalon colony, applied to Charles I for a new royal charter for what was to become the Province of Maryland.

It is 61 now in Derwood, MD and expected to go up to 81 with Thunderstorms probable tonight.

Have a great day.


----------



## jpmorgan49

Northern Illinois is having rain and it's 48 outside, hi of 53.  My Weatherbug just beeped and told me we have a FROST warning tonight, upper 20's, in mid-October.  I think it's going to be a cold winter. 
jp


----------



## Tip10

jpmorgan49 said:


> Northern Illinois is having rain and it's 48 outside, hi of 53. My Weatherbug just beeped and told me we have a FROST warning tonight, upper 20's, in mid-October. I think it's going to be a cold winter.
> jp


JP just keep the frost up there and not let is slide down here to So Ill. till after the weekend! 
We haven't gotten the plants in from their summer outdoors -- DW will not be a happy camper if we get a frost before we get everything in. 
And we know if DW ain't happy.....

I agree with you though -- look for it to be a cold one this winter!


----------



## tnafbrat

Morning from Tn.... would have been here sooner, but I've been downloading samples


----------



## vikingwarrior22

morning all from hill contry in texas its 52 and heavy clouds floating by  hope everybody has a great weekend


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Good Morning, from another state known as Mother of Presidents!  Let's arm wrestle, Aravis!

A muggy damp 68 here in northern VA.  Glad we had the last two days out in the great weather we had in Pennsylvania!

Housecleaning and quilting today for me!  And maybe some website work.

Betsy


----------



## Ann in Arlington

Well, we had pretty good weather here, too, the last two days!

Interestingly, the 68 Betsy reports is the same here in Arlington and is as warm as it is expected to get all day. . . . .

Good Morning to all y'all.


----------



## geoffthomas

Yeah it is 69 now in Derwood and that is the high.

Today: Official Sushi Day begins in Heidelberg, Germany. The world celebrates by eating sushi.

In 1632 the new colony was named in honor of Henrietta Maria, Queen Consort of Charles I. The specific name given in the charter was phrased "Terra Mariae, anglice, Maryland"

Have a terrific day.
I have outside work to do, if it does not sprinkle.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Ann in Arlington said:


> Well, we had pretty good weather here, too, the last two days!


Didn't mean it wasn't good here,  just that I was glad to have had good weather the last two days when we were outside all day long at the AACA car show since I'll be indoors today!

Betsy


----------



## Aravis60

Good morning. It's 48 here in the 34th largest state. I'm also planning on doing some house cleaning today.


----------



## Anju 

Good morning every one - have a good day, inside or outside, wherever you are.


----------



## Meredith Sinclair

MORNIN'!  It is 59 here! YAY Fall WEATHER! Going to the Bay Area today to visit with friends that I have not seen since we all went to Disney World. We have lots of pics to exchange. Have a great day!


----------



## intinst

Good morning everyone.48 going to 65 degrees here in AR least no rain forecast for the weekend, then it starts over for the rest of the week. We need some sunshine! Be safe, all.


----------



## Leslie

Good morning everyone,

I am a little late this morning...busy with stuff around the house. 60 degrees this morning and the outdoor shower is still open for business!

L


----------



## Susan in VA

Good morning!  

70 here and not getting any higher, and a very slight drizzle.  Good day for getting stuff done around the house, maybe repotting some of the plants that need to come indoors for the winter.

But first we're going to the local fire stations's open house so that DD can see how things work there.  

Have a nice Saturday, everyone!


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Susan in VA said:


> Good morning!
> 
> 70 here and not getting any higher, and a very slight drizzle. Good day for getting stuff done around the house, maybe repotting some of the plants that need to come indoors for the winter.
> 
> But first we're going to the local fire stations's open house so that DD can see how things work there.
> 
> Have a nice Saturday, everyone!


Cool! I used to love going to the fire house during Fire Prevention Month!!! Fond memories.

Betsy


----------



## Aravis60

Betsy the Quilter said:


> Hmmm, VA might fight you for that one, Aravis!
> 
> Betsy


Yep, definitely. Both states claim that title. It just depends on how you look at it. Both states claim to be the home of eight US Presidents. It just depends on who you count. The eight Ohio Presidents were William Henry Harrison, U.S. Grant, Rutherford B. Hayes, James Garfield, Benjamin Harrison, William McKinley, William Howard Taft, and Warren G. Harding. The eight Virginia Presidents were George Washington, Thomas Jefferson, James Madison, James Monroe, William Henry Harrison, John Tyler, Zachary Taylor, and Woodrow Wilson. Notice that William Henry Harrison appears on both lists. Harrison was born in Virginia but moved to Ohio where he was elected to Congress. Taylor was also born in Virginia but was a Louisana resident when he became President.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Born in...lived in....died in.... lots of ways to count!  If I were a Virginian instead of a Marylander with Minnesota roots living in Virginia, I'd probably debate you!  (See Leslie's and my great Paul Bunyan debate elsewhere on KindleBoards.)



Betsy


----------



## Edward C. Patterson

New Jersey's got Woodrow Wilson. He might have been a Virginia by birth, but he was our governor.

Ed Patterson


----------



## Leslie

Betsy the Quilter said:


> Born in...lived in....died in.... lots of ways to count! If I were a Virginian instead of a Marylander with Minnesota roots living in Virginia, I'd probably debate you! (See Leslie's and my great Paul Bunyan debate elsewhere on KindleBoards.)
> 
> 
> 
> Betsy


I thought we had decided that Paul Bunyan was from Maine?


----------



## Leslie

Edward C. Patterson said:


> New Jersey's got Woodrow Wilson. He might have been a Virginia by birth, but he was our governor.
> 
> Ed Patterson


And he went to Princeton, too, didn't he? (Trying to remember without using Google.)


----------



## Edward C. Patterson

Yes he did. He was the President of Princeton University.

Now as a preudo-Pennsyvanian, I could claim James Buchanan, but nobody wants to (not even the gay community   )

Ed P


----------



## Anju 

And Buchanan was one of my ancestors


----------



## Susan in VA

Betsy the Quilter said:


> Cool! I used to love going to the fire house during Fire Prevention Month!!! Fond memories.
> 
> Betsy


It was indeed fun. DD got to sit in the driver's seat of a fire engine and inspect all the buttons and controls, and was fascinated by the detailed tour of the inside of an ambulance (likely because she's heard the story about her dad being rescued by one when he was found unconscious in a ditch after a truck went off the road and hit his bicycle).

And I got a call a few hours later that I'd won the raffle prize -- a kitchen fire extinguisher.  A good year for winning prizes!


----------



## geoffthomas

39 degrees (yes summer is over) going up to a high of 65 in Derwood MD

Today: 1968 – Apollo 7, the first manned mission of NASA's Apollo program, and the first three-man American space mission, launched from Complex 34 in present-day Cape Canaveral, Florida.

Maryland: To try to gain settlers, Maryland used what is known as the headright system, which originated in Jamestown. The government awarded land to people who transported colonists to Maryland.

Have a great day.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Good morning!

late getting on line as I got up and finished watching Marley & Me.  I'm now sufficiently recovered to get online without drowning my netbook.  It was a much more engaging movie than I expected it to be.

Susan--congrats on winning the raffle!

43 here in northern VA; going to be a beautiful day!

Betsy


----------



## jpmorgan49

It's a chilly 32 in Joliet this morning with a high around 50.  It is Sunny and a good day for the Chicago Marathon!!
jp


----------



## Edward C. Patterson

42 in Allentown Pa and dropping.  think that oliet temperature is on its way.

Ed Patterson


----------



## Aravis60

Good morning from the state whose name is an Iroquois word meaning "great river". It's 44 and sunny. Have a great Sunday, everyone!


----------



## KathyluvsKindle

It is a beautiful sun shiney day. Time to finish planting the Spring Bulbs before the ground freezes.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Aravis60 said:


> Good morning from the state whose name is an Iroquois word meaning "great river". It's 44 and sunny. Have a great Sunday, everyone!


Aravis, congrats on 1000 posts!!!

And KathyLuvsKindle, congrats on 400!

Betsy


----------



## intinst

Still cloudy her in LR, supposed to see the sun briefly today, then chance of rain through Thursday. Going to be a cool, wet fall.
Congratulations, Aravis and KathyLuvsKindle!


----------



## KathyluvsKindle

Thanks for pointing that out. I did not realize I had made the big 400!


----------



## Elmore Hammes

Morning, all. Chilly but sunny in Indiana today. Very tired after closing night of Music Man and the post-show cast party / tear the set down event, but still made it to Church and now have coffee and doughnuts so the day is starting off well.
Have a great day!
Elmore


----------



## Leslie

Good morning everyone,

I've actually been up since 7 but I've been doing the final edits on Hidden Conflict which will be released soon for your reading pleasure. It is such a good book, I can hardly wait...

Meanwhile, 54 degrees here and sunny.

L


----------



## Aravis60

Good morning all from the state that is home to the Rock and Roll Hall of Fame. It's 41 degrees, according to my outdoor thermometer, but at least we didn't get the frost that they were predicting. Thanks for the congrats on my 1000th post! I finally made it to Shakespeare!


----------



## Leslie

Happy Columbus day, everyone! 29 degrees this morning and it is frosty out there. Brrr! No outdoor shower for me today.

L


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Good Morning!

28 degrees in Hibbing, thankfully I'm not in Hibbing this morning.  It's much warmer in northern VA this morning.  Recovering from raucaus party for a one-year old held at a local sushi restaurant.  (The one year old had mushy orange baby food.)

Aravis--Jason will be jealous, LOL!

Betsy


----------



## Ann in Arlington

Good Morning!  Chilly this morning. . .only 46.  I did decide to close most of the windows in the house -- inside temp got down to 65 overnight.  Won't turn the heat on yet, though it is probably about time to bring in some firewood just to take the chill off . . . .


----------



## 911jason

Betsy the Quilter said:


> Aravis--Jason will be jealous, LOL!
> 
> Betsy


----------



## KathyluvsKindle

Happy Columbus Day!

Winter is getting closer. The heat turned itself on this AM. Time to get out the long underwear.


----------



## geoffthomas

Well it is 45 going up to 55 in Derwood, MD.

Today: Columbus celebrations in various countries in the Americas and Fiesta Nacional in Spain (1492); Our Lady Aparecida's Day and Children's Day in Brazil; Health and Sports Day in Japan (2009); Thanksgiving in Canada (2009)

Maryland: the seventh state to ratify the United States Constitution and bears two nicknames, the Old Line State and the Free State.

Have a wonderful Columbus Day.


----------



## Susan in VA

Good morning!

Gave in and turned on the heating yesterday...  but so far the thermostat is set so that it only kicks in when the indoor temp goes below 60.  And it did indeed start up during the night.  Brrrr.    Hot chocolate by the fireplace this evening is a distinct possibility.

Laundry and housework day today  

Have a nice holiday, everyone.


----------



## intinst

Cool,(mid fifties) cloudy, 50% or better chance of rain all week, looks like it's settling in for the long haul. Hope everyone has a good, safe day!


----------



## drenee

A cool breezy 53 this Monday afternoon.  
I'm home long enough to unpack from work and 
weekend at the lake to repack for a conference.
I did check the amenities at the hotel, and I will
have wireless connection in my room.  So my 
computer will be going along so I can try to keep up to date.
Hope everyone has a good week.
deb


----------



## jpmorgan49

Good Afternoon!
It's 47 here in Joliet with a high of 50.  Cloudy and cool and the trees are really changing now. 
jp


----------



## Anju 

Good afternoon/morning everyone - 71 when I got up, 69 when I went walking and 75 now - another beautiful day in wht we like to call paradise


----------



## Leslie

Good morning,

40 degrees and rainy here in Maine. A dreary day is in store for us.

L


----------



## drenee

53 in Beckley, WV this morning.  High of 59 and party cloudy today.  
I have a luncheon at noon, and a seminar about court security this afternoon. 
According to my bailiff you put the lawyers in the front row and everyone
else in the rows behind them.  That way if anyone decides to shot they'll 
have to go through the attorneys.  I think he's pulling my leg.  
deb


----------



## geoffthomas

45 now in Derwood, MD going up to 65 and sunny.

Today: In 54ad – Claudius was fatally poisoned by his wife Agrippina the Younger, making her 16-year-old son Nero the next Roman Emperor.

Maryland: According to the U.S. Census Bureau, Maryland has the highest median household income of any state, having surpassed New Jersey in 2006

Have a great day.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

drenee said:


> 53 in Beckley, WV this morning. High of 59 and party cloudy today.
> I have a luncheon at noon, and a seminar about court security this afternoon.
> According to my bailiff you put the lawyers in the front row and everyone
> else in the rows behind them. That way if anyone decides to shot they'll
> have to go through the attorneys. I think he's pulling my leg.
> deb


LOL!

The first thing we do, let's kill all the lawyers. _King Henry VI- Part 2, Act IV, Scene II_

Betsy


----------



## KathyluvsKindle

Good Morning ! It is raining hard here in Boston. Very beneficial for all the spring bulbs I planted yesterday.


----------



## Elmore Hammes

Good morning all - another chilly fall day in Indiana, with colder weather heading this way tonight. I have my monthly Writer's Workshop at the local library this morning, will be nice to sit and chat about our works-in-progress. Have a great day!
Elmore


----------



## Anju 

65 the morning for our (furbabies and me) walk, really enjoy it when it is "fresh" (as the locals say)

Everyone have a terrific day, and let's do put the lawyers on the front row, sounds good to me   (kindleboarder lawyers excepted of course)


----------



## intinst

Another rainy day here in AR. Sigh. 61 falling through the day to 50. I need some Sun Shine!


----------



## Ann in Arlington

Good Morning. . .whew. . .just got that in. . . . .up a while ago but had to take the car in for a check up. . . .had a good two hours to read so no problem!


----------



## Leslie

Morning all,

30 degrees and dark. The paper says mostly sunny and chilly today.

L


----------



## geoffthomas

39 in Derwood going up to 51 cloudy.

Today: 1947 – Flying at an altitude of 45,000 ft (13.7 km) in an experimental Bell X-1 rocket-powered aircraft, American test pilot Chuck Yeager became the first person to break the sound barrier.

Maryland: The highest point in Maryland, with an elevation of 3,360 feet (1,020 m), is Hoye Crest on Backbone Mountain, in the southwest corner of Garrett County, near the border with West Virginia and near the headwaters of the North Branch of the Potomac River

Have a wonderful day.


----------



## Aravis60

Good morning! It's 40 degrees in the state where everyone knows the correct response to someone shouting out "O-H". It's only supposed to get up to 45 today, with a possibility of rain. It would be a good day to curl up on the couch with a good book. Too bad I have to go to work.


----------



## intinst

Good Morning. The Little Rock area of AR is 19.3 inches of rainfall ahead for the year, not counting the 2 to 4 inches that fell yesterday. More is expected tonight and tomorrow. I need some sun shine. Have a Great Day and be safe, all.


----------



## Elmore Hammes

Good morning, all. A wet and cold morning in the lower 40's, it won't break 50 today. Good day to get a lot accomplished inside!
Have a great day.
Elmore


----------



## Anju 

No need to google google - just google Geoff for whatever info you might want to know,    love all your tidbits  

Nice day today, hope the rest of you have one as well.


----------



## KathyluvsKindle

Good Morning, Kindle Friends.

Gettng cold. TIme to unpack my mittens.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Good morning, all!  Been working on a website redo, then breakfast so just now getting around to Good Morning!

It looks cool and windy outside, let me look:  49 degrees.  Brrrr, but not as cold as Hibbing! (29).

Well, back to my website work.  Trying to finish this this week!

Betsy


----------



## Leslie

Good morning everyone,

Chilly today. 30 right now, highs in the 40s predicted, mix of sun and clouds.

L


----------



## 911jason

Morning Leslie! I've been waiting for someone to wake up and keep me company... go start posting now!!!


----------



## Leslie

911jason said:


> Morning Leslie! I've been waiting for someone to wake up and keep me company... go start posting now!!!


Hey Jason, good morning. What time do you get off work?


----------



## Aravis60

Good morning from the state that was the birthplace of Clark Gable. It is raining this morning and 41 degrees. Have a great Thursday everyone.


----------



## 911jason

I was off tonight... my cable went out, which also made my internet very spotty and slow. Bored to death... and NO ONE was posting! =) 

But normally, I get off work at 6:30am Pacific.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Cool and rainy this morning.  Looks like it's going to be a good day to go to the movies!

Betsy


----------



## 911jason

I just saw Nicholas Sparks' newest movie last night at a test screening, it was REALLY, really good... I posted about it in NQK.


----------



## intinst

Good Morning from the Diamond State. We did have sun shine for a brief time yesterday, but back to the clouds and rain for today. We are over 21 inches of rainfall ahead for the year. I guess the water table benefits. Be safe, all.


----------



## geoffthomas

Good Morning.
It was 40 when I got up and the high is expected to be 45.
raining and expected to continue to do that too.

Today:1878 – The Edison Electric Light Company begins operation.

Maryland:The Chesapeake Bay nearly bisects the state, and the counties east of the bay are known collectively as the Eastern Shore.

Have a wonderful day.


----------



## Elmore Hammes

Cold and rain, it's Fall in Indiana! A productive morning, got some much needed house cleaning done and my sister is coming over for lunch in a bit. Have a great day, everyone.
Elmore


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Elmore,

have you recovered from the Music Man yet?

Betsy


----------



## Anju 

The kiskadees are fighting over the schefellera berries, and I thought the swallows were gone, but a few are still round even though it is getting to be fall time.

Have a terrific day y'all


----------



## Elmore Hammes

Betsy the Quilter said:


> Elmore,
> 
> have you recovered from the Music Man yet?
> 
> Betsy


Yes! It was a lot of fun but it is nice to have my evenings less busy. Between Music Man finishing and a couple consulting projects wrapping up, I am able to spend more time on my fiction now.


----------



## Leslie

Morning all,

34 degrees and frosty this morning. I am rushing out the door for my carpool. More later!

L


----------



## Anju 

Morning, nice day today weather wise, busy day, more later


----------



## Jeff

It's 54 and partly cloudy, deep in the heart of Texas. Good morning, everybody.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Good morning!

Jeff--is that mockingbird still hanging around?  Glad to see you back!

Slept late...now I have to rush to get to my physical!

Ann & Susan--enjoy the craft fair!

Betsy


----------



## Aravis60

Good morning! I don't have to work today, so I got to sleep in (yeah!!) It's 38 and cloudy in the state where Thomas Edison was born (although I guess I should have used that one yesterday)


geoffthomas said:


> Today:1878  The Edison Electric Light Company begins operation.


 They had been predicting snow for today, but when I looked at the forecast this morning, it didn't say snow anymore. So that's one good thing. Have a great Friday, everyone.


----------



## Jeff

Betsy the Quilter said:


> ...is that mockingbird still hanging around?


I see him at a distance, but he hasn't been singing outside my window since his family left the nest. We'll be getting all the robins that come south for the winter soon, and the scissor-tails are still here, but I miss that dang mockingbird's song. 'Glad to see you too, Betsy.


----------



## Susan in VA

Good morning, all!  

Jeff, nice to see you back, I hope you have time to stay a while!

Another chilly rainy fall day here.  Time to dig out the heavy sweaters.


----------



## geoffthomas

39 in Derwood, MD going up to 41 for a high with cloudy and rain showers.

Today: 456 – Magister militum Ricimer defeated Emperor Avitus at Piacenza and became master of the Western Roman Empire.

Maryland: Close to the small town of Hancock, in western Maryland, about two-thirds of the way across the state, there is only about 1 mile (2 km) between its borders. This geographical curiosity makes Maryland the narrowest state, bordered by the Mason-Dixon Line to the north, and the north-arching Potomac River to the south.

Jeff Hepple it is soo good to see your post again.
I may get misty-eyed (course that could be the rain).

Have a great day.


----------



## KathyluvsKindle

We had our first snowfall this AM. So early!


----------



## intinst

Morning everyone.. It is to be low 60's withe partial sun here today. No rain forecast, but since we are 21 inches ahead for the year and less than an inch from entering into one of the top ten wettest years for the area. I don't mind a day or two of dry. Be safe, all.


----------



## Jeff

Susan in VA said:


> Jeff, nice to see you back, I hope you have time to stay a while!


Hi, Susan. Thanks. Nice to see you too.



geoffthomas said:


> Jeff Hepple it is soo good to see your post again.
> I may get misty-eyed (course that could be the rain).


Rain is good for your garden, Geoff. Thanks.


----------



## drenee

Good morning from dreary rainy northern WV.  
I've been to the hospital for some additional views
on my recent mammogram.  Then I went to the 
grocery store.  Since I haven't been home for 
any length of time for the last few weeks, I didn't 
quite a bit.  
I think I'm going to spend the day under a blanket 
watching Red Skelton movies I've recorded on my DVR.
Have a great Friday everyone.
deb


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Susan in VA said:


> Another chilly rainy fall day here. Time to dig out the heavy sweaters.


And I'm sitting here in a short sleeved tshirt.

Betsy


----------



## Susan in VA

Betsy the Quilter said:


> And I'm sitting here in a short sleeved tshirt.
> 
> Betsy


You probably have 500 quilts in the house to keep you warm.

Come to think of it, I have three cats who would be willing to do the same job, as soon as I sit down with a book and some hot chocolate.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

I finally put the long sleeved shirt on.    It's awkward to wear the quilts.  

Betsy


----------



## Anju 

Be interesting in the am to see how many had snow - news seemed to be full of it tonight -

Did you get some good rain this summer Jeff?  Nice to have you back


----------



## 911jason

Betsy the Quilter said:


> I finally put the long sleeved shirt on.  It's awkward to wear the quilts.
> 
> Betsy


You should design a "Quiltie" to compete with the Snuggie... (Maybe George Foreman could be your spokesman?) 










I always thought the people wearing these on the commercial looked like they were in some sort of weird cult!


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

911jason said:


> You should design a "Quiltie" to compete with the Snuggie... (Maybe George Foreman could be your spokesman?)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I always thought the people wearing these on the commercial looked like they were in some sort of weird cult!


Yes, that's the look I'm going for in my art.  Maybe not!

Betsy


----------



## Leslie

From the New York Times:










March 1, 2009
*Snuggie on the Street: Watch Your Back*

By ALLEN SALKIN
EVERYWHERE Snuggie went, it found friends. It also found static.

Zap!

Ouch!

Snuggie - the fleece "blanket with sleeves" featured in the ubiquitous and oddly 1970s-style two-minute television commercial - is enjoying its Pet Rock moment these days, prompting all kinds of newspaper stories, Snuggie parties, fan Web sites and a trend on Facebook of donning one for profile photos.

But there is one aspect of Snuggie that has been little explored: its use in public. In the television commercial, the Snuggie is featured mostly indoors, with owners using the besleeved blanket to sip tea while curled up on the couch. But one intriguing moment shows a family wearing burgundy Snuggies while sitting in some crowded bleachers, cheering.

"Great for outdoors!" the commercial declares.

Is it really? Seems like a bit of a stretch. So I took an electric-blue Snuggie (the makers call it "royal blue") for a Manhattan field test.

My biggest fear was that I would be treated as some kind of doomsday zealot when I donned my Snuggie in Times Square. I have longish hair and a beard, and the Snuggie, with its generous draping sleeves, can appear from the front like a clerical gown. It seemed to shout: "Repent!"

As I stood near the TKTS booth writing this thought in my notebook, I realized that: "Hey, I'm writing in my notebook while standing up wearing a blanket. These sleeves are handy."

Then a woman in red stockings who was promoting the musical "Chicago" came tap-dancing over to me. "You've got my favorite blanket on!" she said. She had forgotten its proper name. "It's a, um, Huggy?"

She handed me a flier for the show, which I was able to take easily because Snuggie has sleeves. I did not have anywhere to put it, however, because Snuggie does not have pockets. As I twisted to reach for the back pocket of my pants, the clingy Snuggie pulled away from my shirt and discharged a powerful bolt of static onto a sensitive area of my chest.

Ow!

On the subway downtown, a young woman named ToniAnn Willigar, who had a pair of diamond studs under her lip, giggled at me holding the rail in my Snuggie. She said she was considering buying one and asked if it was comfortable. "Staticky, but yes," I said.

I asked what sort of piercings she had. "Snakebite," she said. They were spaced to look as if a fang-bearing snake had bitten her in the face, leaving puncture wounds. I asked her if I looked weird. "No," she said.

At the other end of the train, a young man took a cellphone picture of me. "My girlfriend loves Snuggies," said the man, Sam Weber from Brooklyn.

Although blankets with sleeves have been around for a while, Allstar Products Group, based in New York, created a direct-response advertising campaign for the Snuggie, which it began testing on television in August 2008, complete with a toll-free number. The commercial, with actors shown struggling to manipulate sleeveless blankets, then relaxing comfortably beneath Snuggies, has helped sell four million.

As I got off the train, the doors closing behind me, Mr. Weber was explaining to another rider: "It's like a blanket with arms. It's the most cracked-out thing."

Outside Pizza Lucca in Greenwich Village, my Snuggie billowed in the cold wind and pulled off my shoulders, although the sleeves did make it easy to eat a slice. I wished that the Snuggie came with something to fasten it, like a tie or a zipper. But then I remembered it is not a jacket. It is a blanket.

With sleeves.

"You look like the grim reaper a little bit," said David Furst, a sixth grader at the Clinton School for Writers and Artists, who had pointed me out to a classmate as they walked along Hudson Street.

"What the?" said a stunned girl in a lime-green puffy jacket. But she quickly recovered. "Oh, O.K.," she said to herself, resuming her stride. "I saw those on a commercial."

I had almost forgotten about the static issue until I shed the garment again. It made a sound like a Geiger counter as it pulled away from my body, then marshaled a mighty zap!

Ouch. I doubled over briefly - and noticed that the static was also causing the Snuggie to pick up a lot of lint and bits of twig and paper from the street.

I didn't wear the Snuggie much as I walked because it is so long that it kept getting trapped under my shoes. This also made it difficult to ice skate, which I tried, putting Snuggie to a bit of an unfair test at the Rockefeller Center rink. My blades kept catching fleece.

"I thought you were a Sherpa," said Linda Lalancette, who was warily watching her son skate near me.

It was safer to stand outside the rail and do as the family does in the ad: watch others participate in sports.

"It looks cool because it looks warm," said Charlie O'Brien, 7, who was putting on his skates with a group from Public School 87. He didn't notice that my back in a shirt and thin sweater was exposed to the cold.

Across the street at St. Patrick's Cathedral, I worried that tourists would ask me for priestly advice. None did. Then a priest walked past in a regal white robe, which, I noted, went all the way around him.

I had never before thought about the fact that a blanket is open at the back. Usually the back is covered by a mattress or couch cushions. In the commercial the family at the game is not shown from the back, but if the wind were blowing on a Meadowlands Sunday, one might feel a spiny chill.

Apparently some Williamsburgers have taken to doing a Brooklyn pub crawl in Snuggies, as do fans in other cities. It isn't hard to understand why. At Pianos bar on the Lower East Side, I could not even don my Snuggie before the woman sitting at the bar next to me, Jeanne Halal, squealed, "Snuggie!" and insisted on wearing it herself.

"So Gandalfy," the bartender said, surveying Ms. Halal's new look.

The sleeves were useful for holding a wineglass and for attempting yoga poses. But she was frustrated when looking for a place to stash her cellphone. "It would be nice if it had pockets," she said.

"It's a blanket with sleeves," I replied. "What you are talking about is called a jacket."

More slides and the whole article here:

http://www.nytimes.com/2009/03/01/fashion/01snuggie.html?_r=1


----------



## Susan in VA

I didn't realize that it doesn't have a back. Seems your shoulders and neck would get cold.

In the interest of educating the consumer....
http://gizmodo.com/5190557/ultimate-battle-the-snuggie-vs-slanket-vs-freedom-blanket-vs-blankoat


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Good Morning!!!

Nothing like starting out the day with a LOL, thanks, Susan!  Still don't want to make a "Quiltie" though.

Well, the weather is proving that the organizers made the right choice in canceling the car show we were going to go to today....rain.  cold.  Hope it stops for awhile by 8 this morning when the flatbed arrives to haul one of the cars away, we have to roll it out since it's not running....red Italian piece of....

Betsy


----------



## Aravis60

Good morning everyone from the state that is round on both ends and "hi" in the middle. It's 39 this morning and I am headed out. Have a great Saturday!


----------



## Jeff

Good morning from deep in the heart of Texas where it's currently 53.


----------



## Leslie

Good morning everyone,

39 degrees and sunny here in Maine. I've been up and doing a little writing. Now, time for breakfast and then some errands. More later!

L


----------



## drenee

Morning.  Another chilly dreary morning in northern WV.  
Have a great Saturday.
deb


----------



## intinst

45 climbing to 56 with a chance of rain Today here in central AR. Got some progects for the weekend so don't know how much I'll be on. Have a great day everyone!


----------



## geoffthomas

It is 41 now going up to a high of 42 with from 70% to 100% chance of rain all day.
Raining now.

Today: 1777 – American troops defeat the British in the Battle of Saratoga.

Maryland: A quirk of Maryland's geography is that the state contains no natural lakes. During the last Ice Age, glaciers did not reach as far south as Maryland, and therefore did not carve out deep natural lakes as exist in northern states. There are numerous man-made lakes, the largest being Deep Creek Lake, a reservoir in Garrett County.


Have a wonderful day!


----------



## Anju 

Good morning every one, 70 deg now, windy, looks like a hurricane in the Pacific which just might bring some rain  

btw - I have a snuggie with a clip on light (which is worthless IMO) and only use the snuggie as a blankie as my lap robe isn't long enough to cover my footsies when it gets cold (lower 60's   )


----------



## KathyluvsKindle

The sun is shining bright. Happy weekend!


----------



## Elmore Hammes

Good morning everyone. A late start to the day, as I slept in after playing volleyball last night for the first time in a couple months. Fairly sore but moving around! 
Have a great day,
Elmore


----------



## Susan in VA

Mornin', all!

Third day in a row cloudy, chilly, and rainy.  A good day to get stuff done indoors.  And the to-do list includes a nap.


----------



## Meredith Sinclair

Mornin'! Sunny here in N'Awlins & 62... My DFIL is making me some Guacamole and rice before we head out to the fair. We just took a trip to his backyard to look at his gazillion pepper plants! It is nice and breezy. Going back to the fair today and going to a local pumpkin patch to get my girlie a pumpkin for the porch! Have a GOOD weekend!


----------



## jpmorgan49

Good Afternoon!  It's Sunny and 49 here south of Chicago, and it looks like that will be our Hi for the day.  It looks like a Sunny cool weekend!!
jp


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Hey, Susan--you must have the same to-do list I have!  I can check that off on mine!

Betsy


----------



## 911jason

Anju No. 469 said:


> btw - I have a snuggie with a clip on light (which is worthless IMO) and only use the snuggie as a blankie as my lap robe isn't long enough to cover my footsies when it gets cold (lower 60's  )


PICS!!!!


----------



## Susan in VA

Betsy the Quilter said:


> Hey, Susan--you must have the same to-do list I have! I can check that off on mine!
> 
> Betsy


Glad _somebody_ did.  I never got around to mine.


----------



## drenee

Good Sunday morning, KB friends.
I've spent the last two days in angony with 
a horrible headache.  I've never had
one like that before.  
I can finally sit up this morning.  
If you all didn't get your naps yesterday, it's okay.  
I napped enough for a dozen people.  LOL.
It's 35 in northern WV this early morning, heading
to a partly sunny 50.
deb


----------



## 911jason

Wow, deb... you've just had a peachy week eh? =(

I've lived with headaches my whole life, I get at least 2 or 3 per week, but not debilitating. Just very annoying. Excedrin Migraine works best for me, even though my headaches are not migraines. Give it a try! =)


----------



## drenee

This one was not a migraine either, but I will pick some of that up.  Thanks.
I am very limited right now on what pain relievers I can take because of the
internal bleeding issue that has not been completely resolved yet.  
Gesh; they used to shot horses that had less problems than I've been 
having.  None serious; all irritating.    
I believe my headache is from working a lot, which required a lot of sitting, and then
sitting in horrible chairs at the conference last week, and the long trip to and 
from the conference.  That led to my back and hip hurting, which then moved 
its way up to my head.  
I was mostly aggrevated the last couple days because I did not feel like reading.
So two days wasted just laying around.  I HATE THAT!!  LOL.
I think I will actually try to eat something today.  
Thank you, Jason.
deb


----------



## Leslie

Morning all,

37 degrees and very dreary outside. A good day to take it easy which is what I plan to do.

L


----------



## jpmorgan49

It's a chilly 34 degrees here in Joliet with a high of the upper 50's.  It's sunny and clear, I think I'll go look at the leaves.
jp


----------



## geoffthomas

Deb - my prayers and best wishes are with you.  I hope your headaches get better soon.

37 in Derwood, MD going to a high of 45 maybe with 100% chance of rain now to 50% later.

Today: 1009 – Under orders from Fatimid caliph Al-Hakim bi-Amr Allah, the Church of the Holy Sepulchre, a Christian church now within the walled Old City of Jerusalem, was destroyed.

Maryland: The majority of Maryland's population is concentrated in the cities and suburbs surrounding Washington, DC and Maryland's most populous city, Baltimore. 

Have a good day.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

drenee said:


> Good Sunday morning, KB friends.
> I've spent the last two days in angony with
> a horrible headache. I've never had
> one like that before.
> I can finally sit up this morning.


Oh, Deb, that's terrible! I hope you are feeling better. Sending good thoughts to WV.

Betsy


----------



## intinst

Good Morning Everyone. Wow Deb, sorry you have had such a rough week, I hope this one is much improved! Bright sun shiny day here is Shannon Hills, population 2500. A little cool, but that will make raking leaves a little easier this afternoon. Be safe everyone!


----------



## drenee

Thank you, everyone.  
I am still sitting up, which is great.  
Although I'm pretty shaky.  Which I'm 
sure is from not eating for the last 
couple of days.  
I have opened my blinds, and I'm going to 
take it easy and read today.  
deb


----------



## Elmore Hammes

Good morning all. Deb, hope you continue to feel better. 
It is a sunny but brisk day in Indiana. Attended church this morning, an afternoon of football and editing (I am giving a final once-over on a proof copy of my latest novel), and tonight I get to root for the Bears. All in all, a mighty fine day.
Elmore


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Dim light and quite quiet always help when I've got a headache.

Betsy

(oops fixed typo... )


----------



## Anju 

good wishes deb - also amongst all the other remedies, I find heavy heavy duty coffee helps - caffeine opens the blood vessels up - but then you do need to eat!

Good afternoon all -Hurricane Rick is bouncing us with his tail as he spins around even tho we are inland, we are getting the wind, which is making it a little coolish. 63 deg this am, no wind chill known, but it is window closing completely time.

Everyone enjoy the football games, raking leaves or whatever suits your fancy.


----------



## 911jason

Anju No. 469 said:


> good wishes deb - also amongst all the other remedies, I find heavy heavy duty coffee helps - caffeine opens the blood vessels up - but then you do need to eat!


I think this is one of the reasons Excedrin Migraine works so well for me, it combines Aspirin, Acetaminophen and *Caffeine*.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Good morning!

Couldn't sleep, my compressed disks were sending bad vibes down my legs.  Gotta get away from the computer today!  Fortunately, I have a doctor's appointment, that will keep me away for a little while....and if I go to work out...

At least it's not raining for a few days!

Everyone have a great day!

Betsy


----------



## geoffthomas

37 in Derwood going up to 55 this afternoon, sunny all day.

Today: 1781 – American Revolutionary War: British forces led by Lord Cornwallis officially surrendered to Franco-American forces under George Washington, ending the Siege of Yorktown.

Maryland: Historically, Maryland cities developed along the fall line, the point at which rivers are no longer navigable from sea level due to the presence of rapids or waterfalls. Maryland's capital, Annapolis, is one exception to this rule, lying along the Severn River close to where it empties into the Chesapeake Bay.

Have a terrific day.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

geoffthomas said:


> Today: 1781 - American Revolutionary War: British forces led by Lord Cornwallis officially surrendered to Franco-American forces under George Washington, ending the Siege of Yorktown.


We went to the Yorktown NHP this summer, very moving. The Visitor's Center has an actual tent of George Washington's on display. Talk about George Washington slept here!  And, technically, Lord Cornwallis may have been the head of the British Forces but he was too, er, sick to do the actual surrendering and sent one of his commanders to handle the surrender duties.  While the Revolutionary War didn't officially end for almost another two years, Yorktown was the effective end of the war, being the last major engagement. (Adding a bit of Virginia history here.)

Betsy
Alexandria, VA


----------



## Leslie

Good morning everyone,

40 degrees and they promise sun for us here in southern Maine today. I am already at work. There's a big cruise ship tied up at the pier.

L


----------



## Ann in Arlington

Good Morning!

Only 38 now, but it is supposed to get up to 60. . . .that will make a nice change.

Quick trip to NJ to see "Ragtime" over the weekend was uneventful. . . . .but cold and wet.  Well, maybe a little bit eventful:  I broke a tooth on a Baby Ruth. . . .so I have a call into the dentist for an appointment. . . . .

Time to go stoke the fireplace as I don't want to have to turn the heat on yet. . . . . .


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Aargh, Ann, that's too bad!

How was Ragtime?

Betsy


----------



## Edward C. Patterson

Ann. Ow! I know about that. Since I'm diabetic, I don't even need to go to a dentist to pull then out. They just snap and break at will. 

32 degrees here. Frost on the pumpkin and y Mazda.

Ed Patterson


----------



## Ann in Arlington

Actually no "ow" which is good.  It was a tooth that had a big, old (probably 35 years) filling.  We knew it was going to go at some point.  The dentist and I have talked and we agreed not to re-do 'em all at once but that I'd call when one goes.  This is probably the 3rd or 4th that's gone and will be getting a crown.  It's just that there's a HUGE hole in my mouth now!  

Ragtime was good. . . . .we were trying to figure out if we'd seen it before. . . parts seemed familiar but we weren't sure.  I know I'd read it. .  . . .the musical didn't hit Broadway until 1998 so we couldn't have seen it in London -- we did get to a lot of shows while we lived there.  Maybe we saw it at the Kennedy Center when it toured. . . . .anyway. . . .it was an enjoyable evening. . . .our son even sprang for dinner!


----------



## Anju 

Almost sorta morning - sorry about the tooth Ann, but delighted son paid for dinner, that's a nice treat.

Windy today, again, Rick is dying down so we won't have any residual from him.  Gotta get my winter close (read long pants and long sleeves) out, cannot imagine what it would be like in Maine or Pennsylvania or points north  

Have a good day y'all


----------



## drenee

Good afternoon.  It was chilly here this morning when I left; 28.  I hate winter coats, so I just wore a sweater.  
Nice sunny afternoon.  
deb


----------



## Ann in Arlington

Well, good morning, everyone.  I'm supposed to be at the dentist about my broken tooth but the office lady called about 15 minutes ago and said the dentist would not be in today as his wife was taken to the hospital last night.  So here I am!

current temp 35. . . expected to go up to 70 today.


----------



## geoffthomas

Good Morning.
37 now, high 65 sunny in Derwood, MD.

Today: 1818 – The United Kingdom and the United States signed the Treaty of 1818, which settled the Canada – United States border on the 49th parallel for most of its length.

Maryland: Maryland averages around 30–40 days of thunderstorms a year, and averages around six tornado strikes annually.

Have a fab day.


----------



## Leslie

Good morning everyone,

29 degrees and frosty this morning.

L


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Ann in Arlington said:


> Well, good morning, everyone. I'm supposed to be at the dentist about my broken tooth but the office lady called about 15 minutes ago and said the dentist would not be in today as his wife was taken to the hospital last night. So here I am!
> 
> current temp 35. . . expected to go up to 70 today.


Frustrating, Ann...but we hope his wife will be OK!

Current temp here in Northern VA is 30.2 but it was 29.8 half an hour ago, according to our digital thermometer. We're out in the country compared to Ann.  Looking forward to that warmer weather as we are going to the farmer's market and maybe to a rally in the current VA governor's election. There may be a line to get into the building and we want to be comfy!

Betsy


----------



## Ann in Arlington

Yeah. . .well, fortunately there's no pain.  If it hurt I'd have 'em schedule me with the other dentist in the practice, but, as it is, it just feels weird when my tongue gets into the gaping hole. . . . .

Temp here is up to 40. . . . .the sun has come up!


----------



## Elmore Hammes

Good morning all. A pleasant day or two in store for Indiana, with potential highs in the upper 60's. I suppose I better take advantage of the weather and get those gutters cleaned before it falls back down to the 40's!


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

If you're going up on a ladder, Elmore, make sure you've got a spotter!   (I drive my husband crazy over this...now I can nag cross-country!)

Betsy


----------



## drenee

48 and heading to a sunny 65.  
Have a great Tuesday. 
deb


----------



## Anju 

Betsy - nag ahead - I have known several that have fallen off of ladders - not a pretty sight.

Fresh this morning, wish I had a fireplace to snuggle with, but then it will get warmer later.  Someone around here is cooking something sweet that sure does smell good, and it's not me (cooking or sweet   ).

Have a good day and good luck with your tooth Ann.


----------



## KathyluvsKindle

It is freezing cold, but the sun is shining. Today is the day to put the garden to bed.

I hope things are settling down with that tooth, Ann.


----------



## Mike D. aka jmiked

Good morning.

It's day 4,562 of my stay here at the beautiful Château d'If, and I woke up to the musical rattling of chains of the inmates guests in the next cell suite. I'm awaiting Room Service's delivery of the sumptuous breakfast fare they have here. The Abbé Faria and I continue our recreational therapy of constructing alternate means of traveling between the bungalows and hope to visit the lovely outside areas soon, in hope of someday taking part in the local watersport activities.

I can't wait until I can thank the people who sponsored my visit here, I must think of some appropriate way to reward them. I have several things in mind.

Your pal Ed


----------



## intinst

Clear and a bit cool this morning, warming to 72 later. Just about to get over the flu/virus/whatever I had, now Hay Fever is coming on! I love this time of year...Not! Hope everyone else has a great day.


----------



## 911jason




----------



## Betsy the Quilter

OY! 


Betsy


----------



## intinst

Ouch!


----------



## mlewis78

Wonder if they sold any ladders that day.  The woman said that the floor was slippery, but I can't help wondering if it's just the ladder that is too flimsy.


----------



## Aravis60

Good morning everyone from a state whose state beverage is tomato juice. It's 38 this morning with an expected high of 74. AND it's supposed to be sunny! Hope everyone has a great Wednesday.


----------



## geoffthomas

In all my years of "handyman" exploits I have been lucky enough to never fall OFF a ladder.
Yes there is a reason why I emphasized OFF.
I did ride a sliding ladder down to the ground once. Had the choice of jumping off in a controlled fall or just waiting for the ladder to hit the ground - the latter required no thought or choice.  Notice no thought.
Banged up my knees some - longterm no harm.

Good morning all.
44 in Derwood going to a high of 70 with sunny again.

Today: 1854 – Florence Nightingale and a staff of 38 nurses were sent to Turkey to help treat wounded British soldiers fighting in the Crimean War.

Maryland: USDA plant hardiness zones in the state range from Zone 5 in the extreme western part of the state to 6 and 7 in the central part, and Zone 8 around the southern part of the coast, the bay area, and most of metropolitan Baltimore.

Have a good day all.


----------



## Ann in Arlington

Ladder didn't slip. . . . .person on ladder missed step. . . .OTOH, as was mentioned earlier:  never climb a ladder without a second person watching you/holding the ladder on the ground.

Current temp is 48, heading to 75. . . .and I have an appointment with my dentist at 9 -- his wife had emergency surgery yesterday for a twisted colon (ouch!) but she's fine.

Good Morning all. . . . . .


----------



## Jeff

Ann in Arlington said:


> ...his wife had emergency surgery yesterday for a twisted colon...


A twisted colon? Isn't that a semicolon? = Good morning, everyone. It's raining in the heart of Texas.


----------



## 911jason

Jeff said:


> A twisted colon? Isn't that a semicolon? = Good morning, everyone. It's raining in the heart of Texas.


ROFL!!! =) I hate to ask how in the world you twist a colon... I mean, I know how to twist an ankle, but a colon?


----------



## Anju 

Don't ask Jason - it is not nice - experience speaking -

Good morning every one


----------



## intinst

Good Morning,Everyone 45 going to 70 with rain back in the forecast. I am having trouble understanding this: you are going along, everything OK and your colon decides to tie itself into a knot? Something to worry about. Be safe, everyone. (Watch them ladders, they's tricksy!)


----------



## Leslie

Hi everyone,

Nice weather here in Maine, up to the 50s or 60s I think today. Take care everyone.

L


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Good morning! Slept in, had breakfast, read the paper. Out for lunch today with a girlfriend, hubby may tag along.  Then this evening, we're going with some friends to a lecture at the Air & Space Museum in DC. 
http://www.nasm.si.edu/events/eventDetail.cfm?eventID=1556
I note there is a live webcast of this lecture! 

On twisted colon:
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Volvulus

Everyone have a great day!

Betsy


----------



## Ann in Arlington

Twisted Colon is not good and, I gather, not funny.  Excruciating pain, apparently.

But she'll be fine, though uncomfortable for a few days. . . .and I have a temp crown so it's all good.


----------



## drenee

Glad all worked out well on both fronts, Ann; your tooth, and the dentist's wife.
The current temp is 65.  Bright and sunny.  Great day.
I worked this morning.  That's why I'm checking in late today.  
Boyfriend has surgery tomorrow.  So I won't be around for a few days, while I 
nurse him.  
Have a great day.
deb


----------



## Jeff

Ann in Arlington said:


> ...I have a temp crown so it's all good.


So are we to address you as Queen Ann, Princess Ann, Your Majesty or Your Highness?


----------



## intinst

Jeff said:


> So are we to address you as Queen Ann, Princess Ann, Your Majesty or Your Highness?


She that must be obeyed!


----------



## drenee

Or your post count will suffer.
deb


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Ann in Arlington said:


> and I have a temp crown so it's all good.





Jeff said:


> So are we to address you as Queen Ann, Princess Ann, Your Majesty or Your Highness?


Your Tempness?

Betsy


----------



## Anju 

ARGHHHHH - and it's only Wednesday!


----------



## Jeff

Anju No. 469 said:


> ARGHHHHH - and it's only Wednesday!


Thank you, Doña Dona.


----------



## Susan in VA

911jason said:


> ROFL!!! =) I hate to ask how in the world you twist a colon... I mean, I know how to twist an ankle, but a colon?


Wait, I thought they were _always_ kind of twisty.... 

Seriously though, good thing she got to a hospital quickly!


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Ummm, Susan?  It's not morning anymore....you're off topic.  

Betsy


----------



## Susan in VA

Pretend I'm in Iceland.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter




----------



## Leslie

All my evenings out this week (and I am not done yet) are taking their toll. I am exhausted and going back to bed as soon as Hannah gets her ride to school. Good morning everyone. 38 degrees here in Maine.

L


----------



## geoffthomas

45 now, going to 74 partly cloudy.


----------



## Jeff

Good morning, from deep in the heart of Texas, where it's 59 and the rain is coming down.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Good Morning!!

Stay dry, Jeff!

Quiet this morning, my husband is going off to retrieve the car that got hauled away on a flatbed earlier in the week.  We're babysitting the youngest granddaughter (9) overnight, that will be fun! Slumber party!

We went to a really interesting program at the Smithsonian last night, one of the top US stunt pilots, Patty Wagstaff goes to Kenya every winter to train the the Kenya Wildlife Service pilots. Miles O'Brien did a mini documentary about the program that we watched and then Patty and O'Brien talked about the program and answered questions. The Lindbergh Foundation (yes, THAT Lindbergh) sponsors the program. It was really quite amazing what these pilots do with little funding or materials to try to stop the widespread poaching in Kenya. Then we went and looked at Patty's plane, hanging upside down, appropriately enough, in the museum.

Leslie, get some sleep!

Betsy


----------



## Anju 

Mornin' all - 

Jeff is the rain helping the drought there or is it over bearing?  All that rain is from the hurricane in the Pacific, Rick, which we did not get a drop of rain from  

Hope you got a nice nap Leslie.


----------



## intinst

65 and rain. I'm tired of rain. We are 20 inches of rain ahead for the year.


----------



## Jeff

Anju No. 469 said:


> Jeff is the rain helping the drought there or is it over bearing?


It's helped a little, Dona, but much of it has run off in the form of flash floods. I'm surprised that Rick didn't drown you. It looked like it came ashore there.


----------



## Susan in VA

Good morning from Reykjavik!

(It's the only way I can currently post in this thread...  no other time of day to be online.  )

Gorgeous fall weather here this week, hope it lasts until I can get the garden a bit more winter-ready.  

Started new classes a week ago, four of 'em, and they're keeping me busy.

Ooo, if I stay up another five minutes it WILL be morning here!


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Such a simple solution. Then you can come back from Iceland... 










Betsy


----------



## Susan in VA

It's only simple on paper.  I should be asleep by now, since my alarm goes off in 5 hours 49 minutes, and I'm one of the people who needs 8 1/2 hours.  But I've always been a nightowl, so it's really hard to get used to this early-to-bed-early-rising nonsense.


----------



## intinst

Susan in VA said:


> It's only simple on paper. I should be asleep by now, since my alarm goes off in 5 hours 49 minutes, and I'm one of the people who needs 8 1/2 hours. But I've always been a nightowl, so it's really hard to get used to this early-to-bed-early-rising nonsense.


That is the biggest reason I work night shift! I hate alarm clocks!


----------



## mlewis78

I agree and intensely hate that the world operates on the early-to-bed, early-to-rise principal.  I worked nights for 6 years and now that I should be up and about early looking for work and networking, I usually don't use an alarm clock.


----------



## Leslie

Good morning everyone,

36 degrees and still dark but the paper says we are expecting sunshine today.

I actually liked working evenings (3p - 11p) when I worked evenings a million years ago. That was the schedule that seemed to fit my natural clock the best. But unfortunately, I've been forced to get up at 6 am for so long, that's what I am used to. I use my iphone as an alarm clock.

L


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Good morning!

After a raucous evening with my husband's sweet but wacky cousins last night, who unexpectedly called when they were a couple of hours away to say they'd like to visit, I'm enjoying the quiet early morning hours.

It's around 50 here.  And dark.  : )

Betsy


----------



## geoffthomas

50 in Derwood, high might be 64 cloudy and rain expected late afternoon.


----------



## Elmore Hammes

After several beautiful days in the upper 60's/lower 70's with sunshine, Fall returns to Indiana today. We're already at the high of 60, with rain and temperatures falling throughout the day as a cold front hits us.

Today is a writing day for me, have a great day everyone!
Elmore


----------



## Anju 

Mornin' everyone, 65 deg now, looks like another beautiful day!

Best part of retirement, no alarm clocks and siestas   (bus I still wks up at 5:30 UGH) plus getting to spend all the time I want on KB


----------



## intinst

Good Morning, all. Going to be a cool day, only warming to 58 and staying cloudy all day. Right now, I am supposed to be off the weekend. Loonlover is working Saturday night, so I'll have a day all to my self.


Anju No. 469 said:


> Best part of retirement, no alarm clocks and siestas


Still have a few years to go, but I'm really looking forward to this!


----------



## Jeff

Good morning from deep in the heart of Texas. It's a chilly 46 this morning but the rain has stopped for now. Have a great day, everyone.


----------



## Susan in VA

Good morning from...  uh...  Siberia  

I have two papers due by midnight on Sunday.  Whatever possessed me to sign up for four classes....


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

You're certainly moving around a lot, Susan!


What did possess you to sign up for four classes?

Betsy


----------



## Susan in VA

Betsy the Quilter said:


> You're certainly moving around a lot, Susan!


Well, you see, there's this mod who'll get on my case about it not being morning when I post....   One does what one must.



Betsy the Quilter said:


> What did possess you to sign up for four classes?


The prospect of enhanced employability. My original profession is not much in demand anymore, at least not in the U.S. My current one doesn't pay enough to live on. Options are limited because my assorted professional qualifications and certifications are from overseas and do not convert to a U.S. college degree. So I'm taking classes to remedy that lack.


----------



## Anju 

Susan - that could also be a good reason to "move" around, be more international   than you already are  

UGH studying, that's why my DH has such a problem with me not working harder on my Spanish, I'd rather read.  Once we get children Spanish books on the kindle  

Rainy season is over, it poured all night last night and still raining today, no walkies with the furbabies, too slickery.  Good day to read  

Everyone enjoy your Saturday.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Wow, 9:20 and I'm the first one to say "Good Morning?" (other than members currently in Siberia.  ) And I'm about 2 hours later than I normally am!  OK, as I was trying to post, Dona posted, so I'm no longer first!  Whew, I was getting worried there

Well, rain has cancelled the car show that we were going to go to and the cousins and granddaughter have left, so we're trying to recover.


Betsy


----------



## Jeff

Happy Saturday, everyone. It's cold here in McGregor, Texas. Where is everybody?


----------



## KathyluvsKindle

It is raining, raining, raining. A good reason to stay home and finish some of my indoor tasks, and then squeeze in some time with Kindle.


----------



## Ann in Arlington

Oh. ..  .yeah. . . .good morning. .  . .I've actually been up since about 7:45. . . .but I start at the top of the board and work my way down so I'm only just getting here. . .

Rain?  Really?  I guess there was a little last night but it's dry here now.  Pretty breezy though.  Wait:  the weather widget says that, while it is likely to be reasonably warm, it's also quite likely to rain, maybe even thunderstorms.

I expect it's laundry day. . . .but I think we'll also make a trek out to MicroCenter to look for a new video card for my computer so I can then load up Windows 7.


----------



## geoffthomas

Good Saturday Morning.
it is 70 now going up to a high of 69.
Yes 69
And we have rainy now with a 90% prob of thundershowers later.
Have a good day.


----------



## Leslie

Good morning everyone,

46 degrees and rainy here. A good day to take it easy and read. I am late posting because I was catching up on all the political blogs. Big election issue here in Maine this year. 10 days to go.

L


----------



## Edward C. Patterson

62 here and raining like a son of a gun. ood writing day and perhaps a trip to see Amelia, which opens at my local popcornacopaeia today.  

Ed Patterson


----------



## vikingwarrior22

60 in Texas hill country suns justa shining, when the wife gets up we are gonna ride out to some craft shows...everyone stay safe


----------



## intinst

Good Morning! Been up awhile, but took Loonlover out for breakfast. I don't get up early through the week, but if I am off on Saturday, I try to get up and go with her for her favorite meal to eat out. Be safe, all.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Breakfast is my favorite meal in or out!

Betsy


----------



## Jeff

Good morning sleepy heads. It's gonna be a bright sun-shiny day.


----------



## geoffthomas

43 in Derwood, going up to 61 and sunny.


----------



## Leslie

Good morning everyone,

Beautiful fall day here. 49 degrees and the sun is pouring through the windows.

L


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Good Morning!

Beautiful weather here and sunny.  Off to a car event at at a friend's house, in our classic Mini.  Our internet & cable were out this morning till 9:30--I was going through KindleBoards withdrawal!  And now we're leaving, I won't be on until late this afternoon.

Have a great day y'all!

Betsy


----------



## Edward C. Patterson

Beautiful day in the Lehigh Valley. I should sleep in. NOT! Going to buy a few dozen doughnuts for work tomorrow to celebrate my 44th Anniversary with the company. Only 7 years to retirement. 70 seems a long way away, but it's just around the bend.

Ed Patterson


----------



## loonlover

Good morning all.  Intinst is not up yet so I thought I'd do something different and get on the computer before he did.  Should be partly cloudy here with highs in the mid sixties.  Think we might go for a drive later to view some fall foliage.  The pear trees are really a pretty red already and oaks are starting to change.


----------



## Sandpiper

Good morning.  It is a fall day here in the Chicago area.  Sun is out -- kinda.  And it's not raining.    Most of yesterday was wet.


----------



## Anju 

Surely it is morning somewhere!  Good Morning y'all too much football and reading to get on before now


----------



## Ann in Arlington

It's also 5 o'clock somewhere. .. .think I'll have a beer.


----------



## Edward C. Patterson

It's early morning in Iraq. Camel milk anyone?

Ed Patterson


----------



## 911jason

www.CamelDairy.com


----------



## Edward C. Patterson

I'll take 2% please.



Ed Patterson


----------



## Susan in VA

Camel milk??     Um, no thanks.  

But good morning, all the same.

Ed, I heard something new today, and am not sure if it's true:  Are all clocks in China really set to Beijing time, despite five different times zones?  And if so, isn't that rather confusing if, say, on a given day the sun rises at six in one time zone and at ten in another?  What would be the advantage of running things that way?


----------



## geoffthomas

43 in Derwood, MD looking for a high of 61 with cloudy skies.


----------



## Aravis60

Good morning. It's 36 here this morning. I woke up with a fever and can't get back to sleep. Can't think of any good trivia this morning. Have a good day, everyone.


----------



## Elmore Hammes

Good morning. 42, heading for a mix of clouds and rain and a high in the mid 60's. The bouncing weather pattern continues with above average temps this week. After Monday morning busywork heading to Panera Bread for coffee and revisions on a short story.
Have a great day!
Elmore


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Good Morning!

41 and not raining here in northern Virginia. A quiet day planned.

This is for Aravis60, who is from the birth state of the late, great, beautiful Paul Newman.









Feel better, Aravis!

Betsy


----------



## Leslie

Morning all,

32 degrees and sunny this morning. I already did my carpool then came back home to have another cup of coffee and some breakfast. Off to work shortly.

L


----------



## vikingwarrior22

50 and raining in Texas Hill Country...everyone have a safe day


----------



## Jeff

Good morning from McGregor, Texas where it's 55 and raining.


----------



## Susan in VA

A second good morning from Northern Virginia!  Weird schedule today since there's a parent-teacher conference mid-morning.  Beautiful day out; we'll probably start raking some leaves this afternoon (Mondays are half-days at school here).


----------



## Anju 

Avaris60 - hope you feel better soon!

It is *NOT* a good morning! What is one of the worst things (not physical) that can happen to you? My kindle DIED! I have had it for 16 months, so it is completely out of warranty. I do have to admit I used it a lot so should not be surprised. The bottom half of the screen is blank, after several hard resets, new battery, more resets - nada 

I do have some friends in the US visiting so if I can reach them and can get a replacement to them before they leave to come home it will be ok, other option is 3 weeks or a month  if I am lucky.

Does anyone know if you get any "credit" for sending a K1 back? Do they do repairs or just keep it? How do you find the codes for STW specials? Definitely going to go to Square Trade this go around.


----------



## Ann in Arlington

So sad, Dona.  

Probably still worth a call to Amazon (even at International rates) . . . maybe they have one of the refurbs available.  Or maybe they could give you other things to try.

I feel for you. . . . .I know you'll let us know what happens!


----------



## intinst

Good morning everyone. Avaris60, Hope you feel better quickly, Dona, so sorry! We all know how much you loved your Kindle. 55 and overcast, rains on it's way. This afternoon I'm going back to the surgeon to discuss the problems I am having with my knee. I hope I can get some relief in that area. Be safe, all.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Anju No. 469 said:


> Avaris60 - hope you feel better soon!
> 
> It is *NOT* a good morning! What is one of the worst things (not physical) that can happen to you? My kindle DIED! I have had it for 16 months, so it is completely out of warranty. I do have to admit I used it a lot so should not be surprised. The bottom half of the screen is blank, after several hard resets, new battery, more resets - nada
> 
> I do have some friends in the US visiting so if I can reach them and can get a replacement to them before they leave to come home it will be ok, other option is 3 weeks or a month  if I am lucky.
> 
> Does anyone know if you get any "credit" for sending a K1 back? Do they do repairs or just keep it? How do you find the codes for STW specials? Definitely going to go to Square Trade this go around.


Dona, that's terrible! I saw your bump that a K2 is being delivered by your friends. I don't think there's any credit for sending the K1 back. SquareTrade coupons are frequently posted here, or you can search for SquareTrade warranty coupon. I think the current coupon is "AUTUMN" which gives you 20 percent off.

Good luck!

Betsy


----------



## Susan in VA

Anju, what a terrible way to start the day! Glad there's been a quick resolution. Has anyone been able to tell you what caused the problem?



Anju No. 469 said:


> Susan - that could also be a good reason to "move" around, be more international  than you already are


Short of moving back overseas, the Northern Virginia area probably has the best employment options for anything resembling my original profession. And I'm not moving. No way.  (Moved nine times before age 17 with my parents, eleven times between 17 and 32 when I bought this house. That's it. I'm staying put. And more importantly, DD and my parents are my only family here, they live five minutes away from us, and it's important to me that she grows up near them.)


----------



## Anju 

Susan - I didn't mean physically, I mean virtually, as you did the other day to be posting in the morning


----------



## Susan in VA

Anju No. 469 said:


> Susan - I didn't mean physically, I mean virtually, as you did the other day to be posting in the morning


LOL! Sorry, I didn't catch on... Yes, well, Betsy was giving me a hard time for posting here at night.   So, in the spirit of "it's five p.m. _somewhere_", I virtually relocated to the nearest piece of land I could think of that was a few hours ahead. And I always wanted to spend a little more time in Iceland, instead of just half-days on stop-overs.

Speaking of time... it's almost five... I think I'll go check whether my kitchen supplies include a martini. <ahem> For purely medicinal reasons, of course.


----------



## scott_audio

Good morning everyone   I'm in USA, Eastern, but it's morning for me, as I work midnight mostly.  Enjoying some iced barley tea, and a baked apple and a split peas/barley/lentil/rye mixture I put in the slow cooker this morning, getting ready to clean up leaves from the yard (volunteers welcome).  Have a good day all,

Scott


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Susan in VA said:


> Yes, well, Betsy was giving me a hard time for posting here at night.


Geeze louise, one time I said she was off topic for posting at 11:59 

Betsy


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

scott_audio said:


> Good morning everyone  I'm in USA, Eastern, but it's morning for me, as I work midnight mostly. Enjoying some iced barley tea, and a baked apple and a split peas/barley/lentil/rye mixture I put in the slow cooker this morning, getting ready to clean up leaves from the yard (volunteers welcome). Have a good day all,
> 
> Scott


Welcome to the Good Morning thread, Scott! You're in good company with the other folks working nights, we have quite a few! We'll send Deb over to help rake leaves!

Betsy


----------



## Anju 

Betsy the Quilter said:


> Geeze louise, one time I said she was off topic for posting at 11:59
> 
> Betsy


probably had a hat on that scared her - or you were in your pjs


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Anju No. 469 said:


> probably had a hat on that scared her - or you were in your pjs


I think at 11:59 most of us on the East coast are in our jammies.  Nice cross-thread reference, Dona!

Betsy


----------



## 911jason

I think Betsy should just lock this thread every day when *her* clock strikes Noon. Then when she wakes up and feels the appropriate time has been reached, she can unlock it.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Hey, that's a really good idea!


Betsy


----------



## Ann in Arlington

EXCEPT:  Betsy has not the magic mod powers here in NQK.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Killjoy.


Betsy


----------



## Susan in VA

Betsy the Quilter said:


> Geeze louise, one time I said she was off topic for posting at 11:59
> 
> Betsy


Well, far be it from me to arouse the ire of a Mod...


----------



## Susan in VA

Anju No. 469 said:


> probably had a hat on that scared her - or you were in your pjs


Yeah, that must've been it. Some of those hats that have been posted ARE scary.


----------



## Susan in VA

Betsy the Quilter said:


> Hey, that's a really good idea!
> 
> 
> Betsy


Well you know Jason's suggestions are always brilliant...  <cough>


----------



## Susan in VA

Ann in Arlington said:


> EXCEPT: Betsy has not the magic mod powers here in NQK.


WHAT?? You mean she was intimidating me under false pretenses??


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

I never SAID I was a moderator here.


----------



## Susan in VA

Hmmmmph.


----------



## 911jason

Susan in VA said:


> WHAT?? You mean she was intimidating me under false pretenses??


Betsy = Paul Blart, Mall Cop "I do have the authority to make a citizen's arrest, ma'am!"


----------



## scott_audio

off to sleep, have a great day people and good morning, i'm off to sleep


----------



## geoffthomas

It is 52 in Derwood today.
We have every hope of it going up to 57.
And It will most probably rain or shower all day.

Have a wonderful day today.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Good Morning!

It's raining today here in northern VA...we're going over to the farmer's market so blah on the rain.    I'm having leg pain from my herniated disks...might have to get a shot soon.  Too much sitting around at the computer reading KBoards!

Have a great day, everyone!  Get some sleep, you night owls!

Betsy


----------



## Ann in Arlington

Good Morning.

Yes. . .raining. . .house is cool. . .probably need to light a fire.

<grumble, grumble. . . . .Redskins. . . . .grumble, grumble>

Oh, well, I remember when New Orleans was laughingly referred to as the "Aints" and now they're undefeated. So I guess there's hope. . . . . . . .check with me in 5 or 10 years!


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Dreadskins... 

Betsy


----------



## Jeff

Good morning to everyone. It's 46 in McGregor, Texas.


----------



## scott_audio

Good morning Betsy, Geoff, Ann, Jeff... I made the mistake of answering the phone so still not sleepy-time yet.

PS hope you're feeling better Betsy 

Scott


----------



## Anju 

Leave it to Jeff, Geoff and Scott to bring some early sanity to this thread  

Scott you can also post in the Good Night Thread if you so choose, we aren't picky on the time over there  

Better morning today, K2i is on it's way to it's first stop, like everyone else on watch maybe by the weekend  

62 deg, wish I had a fireplace, but another blue sky day in Central Mexico.


----------



## Edward C. Patterson

52 degrees in Lehigh Valley and raining meows and barkers.

Ed Patterson


----------



## crebel

I have been lazy about posting in this thread even though it is my first stop every day.  There is truly SUNSHINE here this morning which is quickly taking the hard frost away even though it is only 30 degrees.  Everyone have a safe and happy day or a restful sleep if our morning is your night.

Chris


----------



## Elmore Hammes

Good morning all. Some rain with moderate temperatures in Indiana today. Hopefully it will rain enough so I don't feel obligated to go outside and rake leaves.
Have a great day.
Elmore


----------



## intinst

Good Morning all. Elmore, I'd gladly send you some of our rain, 2 more inches in the rain gauge with no end in sight today. It is so dark outside that the street lights are still on. Be safe, all.


----------



## Leslie

Morning all,

Busy morning here and I need to get to work. 46 degrees right now and sort of cloudy and dreary.

L


----------



## scott_audio

Elmore, intinst, Leslie, good mornign (evening for you now).  Hope everyone had a good day.  Hard Rain in southern West Virginia, 50F, dreary, but the sound on my metal roof is relaxing.


----------



## scott_audio

Good morning sleepy people!  55.4 F here, should be a nice day.  Only one week away from winning the Kindle Love sweepstakes (I think they announce me on or about the 4th).  Hope everyone has a good day,

Scott


----------



## KathyluvsKindle

A raining, dull day. I will have to do something to spice it up!


----------



## crebel

Good Morning, Afternoon or Evening to all depending on where you are!  I've been awake about an hour and this is early for me, but my chihuahua (who is now peacefully snoring again), decided it was time to get up.  When kids were at home I was always up between 4-5 a.m., but I am no longer the morning person I was.  Maybe Bruiser (my dog), is trying to help me reset my morning rhythms in preparation for grandbaby due after the first of the year!  Everyone have a safe and happy day.


----------



## geoffthomas

Good Morning form beautiful downtown Derwood, MD.
Well there really isn't a downtown.
Anyway it is 57 on the way to a high of 64 and cloudy all day.
At least the reain is supposed to stop soon.


----------



## Leslie

Good morning everyone,

46 degrees and another dreary, gray day here in southern Maine.

L


----------



## Jeff

Good morning, everyone. It's cool, clear and damp, in the heart of Texas. With a little cooperation from my great-grandson, I should finish the rough draft of one work in progress today. When I'm not giving him enough attention, my great-grandson's latest trick is to lay on his back with his feet in the air and drum his heels on my door. It tends to bring me back to the present very quickly.


----------



## Anju 

Good mornin' going to be another beautiful day here, no rain or snow    Hope y'all have a good day and you get to work on your "work" Jeff  

Crebel, maybe he is getting you ready for time change this weekend  we had our last week-end.


----------



## Elmore Hammes

Good morning all - hope the day finds you well. Not a lot on the agenda today for me, some short story revising and perhaps a trip to the local library. Still avoiding leaf raking. Have a great one!
Elmore


----------



## intinst

Good morning everyone. Today is to be a dry day, but we have flash flood warnings from tomorrow through Saturday morning. I am so tired of rain. Be safe all.


----------



## scott_audio

good morning to all, 50 F here, expecting a beautiful day


----------



## Aravis60

Good morning everyone. My fever finally broke yesterday, so I am going back to work today, although I still don't feel one hundred percent. But I think I'm going to survive. Thanks for the get well wishes and thanks for the Paul Newman pic, Betsy.   It's 52 this morning in the state that was home to the first professional baseball team, the Cincinnati Red Stockings (in honor of the World Series).


----------



## Leslie

Good morning all,

38 degrees and another busy day for me. My daughter has a sore throat and is staying home from school.  

L


----------



## geoffthomas

55 going up to 60 cloudy.


----------



## Elmore Hammes

Good morning. In the 40's but getting a treat of a day, with sunshine and approaching 70 today, before the next cold front rolls through. Leaf raking on the agenda!
Have a great day.
Elmore


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Aravis, welcome back!

Didn't sleep well last night, so I slept in.  Go Phillies!  Jeff, we can't wait to hear more about the new work!  Very gray or grey here in northern VA and 56 degrees.

Betsy


----------



## Jeff

It's 75 with an expected high of 74 today. (No, that's what it says.) Good morning, friends.


----------



## loonlover

Rainy again in central Arkansas.  High of 72 with thunderstorms today.


----------



## crebel

Good morning all.  Looks to be a blustery, yucky, grey, damp day here again - it was so nice to have sunshine for one day this week.  Thank goodness for the warmth and sunshine you all provide!  Have a safe and happy day.

Chris


----------



## Anju 

Morning everyone, glad you are feeling better Avaris, but think you really should go to work today?  Another day to recoop won't hurt.

65 now, low 70's later, a bit cloudy but they will go away soon.  Big bad looking storm south of us but who knows what will happen with that.

Don't overdo it with the leave raking Elmore


----------



## intinst

Good Morning everyone. Knee is still causing trouble. Doctor says he will inject it with  a Hyland Polymer (He actually said 30 weight oil) to lubricate it and perhaps extend the time till I have to have it replaced. As DW said, dark cloudy day here, with lots of rain in the forecast.  Be safe all,


----------



## geoffthomas

Good Friday Morning.
It is 52 here in Derwood, Maryland.
Going up to a high of 61 - woo hoo.
And we are expecting it to be cloudy.

Have a terrific day.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Good morning!

54 degrees and cloudy here in Alexandria, VA

Have a great day everyone!!!

Go Phillies!  

Betsy


----------



## scott_audio

Code:


Happy Friday!  Woohoo!

61F here - expecting a mostly sunny day, and it is Friday! I actually get a couple days rest or fun, and I plan to make the most of it.

Kindle pre-Watch countdown of six days now and one week from gleefully accepting the package from the UPS guy.

Have a good safe weekend all.

Scott


----------



## Leslie

Good morning everyone,

45 degrees here and sort of grey and dreary again. We need some sun!

L


----------



## crebel

Good Morning to all.  Who knew we had a Monsoon Season in Iowa?!  This is not just rain - it is sheets and buckets of water and gale force wind.  Not so bad for me, I can stay inside and read but the farmers are in trouble trying to harvest crops.  We lost electricity for about 3 hours last night - right in the middle of the World Series.  Everyone have a safe and happy day.

Chris


----------



## Jeff

Good morning from deep in the cool, damp heart of Texas. Hope everyone has a great Friday.



Betsy the Quilter said:


> Jeff, we can't wait to hear more about the new work!


Thank you, Betsy. I missed this yesterday for some reason. There's a post in the author support thread about my work-in-progress.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Jeff said:


> Good morning from deep in the cool, damp heart of Texas. Hope everyone has a great Friday.
> Thank you, Betsy. I missed this yesterday for some reason. There's a post in the author support thread about my work-in-progress.


running off to read....stay dry, Jeff!

Betsy


----------



## Anju 

65 deg this morning, few whispy clouds, but it is Friday!  I might get my new K2i this weekend (fingers crossed)

Everyone be careful this weekend, all those spookies out on the road.


----------



## jpmorgan49

It's 66, rainy and windy here in Joliet.  It looks like we've already reached our Hi.  The good news is that it will sunny and NO RAIN for the BEARS game my daughter and I will be attending on Sunday.  
jp


----------



## crebel

jpmorgan49 said:


> It's 66, rainy and windy here in Joliet. It looks like we've already reached our Hi. The good news is that it will sunny and NO RAIN for the BEARS game my daughter and I will be attending on Sunday.
> jp


Actually at the game? How exciting - be sure to wave and we can all say we saw you on tv!


----------



## intinst

Good Morning Everyone. Well, at least five inches of rain fell overnight and it is still raining. There were road closures and evacuations here in Central Arkansas and in Shannon Hills, my home town. Water has receded for now, as long as it doesn't come down in buckets again, Loonlover and I should be OK. Hope to be off this weekend so I can check out my yard and see what damage I have received. Know that the creek that normally runs behind my place was coming through it at one time. Be safe, all.


----------



## Elmore Hammes

Wow, glad I am not wading through that creek!
It's still morning by a few minutes here in Indiana. Been a busy morning with an editing project (consulting, not my own book).
Cooler today with rain in the forecast. I've got the front yard raked. Backyard can wait until the next sunny day.
Have a great day.
Elmore


----------



## drenee

Not morning, but it's the soonest I could get to a computer connection today.  
I've missed you all.  
The weather is really nice today.  
Hope you all have a great weekend.  
Good news is that the cable company is stringing new cable at the lake, 
so hopefully in a few weeks time we'll have high speed internet.  Woohoo.
deb


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Wow, Intinst, keep us posted about you and Loonlover!  Stay dry and watch your knee!

Deb, good to hear from you, you were missed! Woohoo hope you get the high speed soon!

Elmore, glad you got the yard raked!  Ours is still full of leaves.    So is one of the cars, LOL!

Betsy


----------



## Susan in VA

Good notquitemorning, everyone! I've managed to miss a couple of days again and now it's going to take me _forever_ to catch up. 

We got a start on our leaves on Monday, but then the rain arrived earlier than forecast so there are a few piles of wet leaves suffocating what's left of the lawn plus ever-growing piles of unraked ones.  I have half a dozen maple trees... fun. Maybe this weekend we'll make some progress on that. Or maybe it will rain <keeping fingers crossed, 'cause then I don't have to think up some other excuse not to do it> 

In today's mail there was an actual print catalog from Oberon, I didn't even know they had those. Looks good, and has the added advantage that you can leave it lying around as a Christmas gift hint for people to see...


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

OK, I had to look at what I thought were just a bunch of magazines that came today, that my husband handed to me.  I got one too!  Cool...will have to look at it during dinner!

Betsy


----------



## Ann in Arlington

I got one too!  I think the pictures in it are even better looking than what's on their website.


----------



## scott_audio

Good morning, about 57 here, expecting some rain today, 5 days away from ordering my DX, have a good safe day all


----------



## Leslie

Good morning everyone and happy Halloween,

52 degrees and more grey skies. Sigh....

I received the Oberon catalog, too. Very nice!

Have fun with trick or treating or whatever you do. I'll be phonebanking for No on 1. Four days til Election Day!










L


----------



## Jeff

Good morning, all. It's 41, deep in the heart of Texas.


----------



## Edward C. Patterson

Leslie,
I wish I could vote in Maine.   I'm praying (God is an equal prayer listener)

Ed Patterson


----------



## drenee

Good morning.  I'm on dial-up a the lake.  Slow, but at least I can 
log on and say howdy.
Rainy this Saturday morning.  We did leaves for about 4 hours yesterday.
Looked out the window this morning; can't tell we did anything.  

I got the Oberon catalog also.  Awesome!!  Makes me want one.

Have a great Saturday.  I think I'm going to make a trip to Teavana 
today.
deb


----------



## Anju 

62 and blue skies this morning - 

Everyone be safe today and wtch out for all the ghosties and goblins


----------



## geoffthomas

Good Halloween morning.
it is 59 here in Derwood, going up to a high of 70
it is expected that we will get some rain sometime after 4pm.

Susan - if you have a mulching mower, you can just mow over the leaves and they will produce tiny pieces that will become instant compost in your yard.  I do this every year.  Used to have 14 80' tall black locust trees plus the prolific black walnut.  And assorted maple things in the front.  When the volume of leaves gets noticeable I take my "leaf blower" and reverse it into a leaf suck-upper (which kinda chews them as it bags them) and put them through my chipper shredder and add hem to my compost pile - good stuff.

Have a wonderful day.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Good Morning!

Carving my pumpkin today:









Betsy


----------



## Susan in VA

Good morning and happy Halloween!



geoffthomas said:


> Susan - if you have a mulching mower, you can just mow over the leaves and they will produce tiny pieces that will become instant compost in your yard. I do this every year. Used to have 14 80' tall black locust trees plus the prolific black walnut. And assorted maple things in the front. When the volume of leaves gets noticeable I take my "leaf blower" and reverse it into a leaf suck-upper (which kinda chews them as it bags them) and put them through my chipper shredder and add hem to my compost pile - good stuff.


Yep, that's what happens here early on... but once the leaves really start falling, there are just too many. What we've usually done is that I (or DD and I) rake them into piles, and then her dad does the reverse-leaf-blower thingy on the piles... and we still get about 20 bags even when they're shredded. The first year we left 'em un-shredded, and had well over 40 bags -- and the maples are much bigger now.

But it's not happening today (yay!) because I have a bunch of housework to catch up on. And then tonight the Pink Panther and I will go visit her dad and a couple of other neighbors and my parents and then go to the haunted house a few miles away.

Have fun doing whatever you do for Halloween, and stay safe!!


----------



## crebel

Good Morning and Happy Halloween!  It is only 35 degrees but the sun is shining this morning.  I'll have to check with DH's assistant and see if the Oberon catalog went to his office address because I haven't received one (that may be a good thing).  I hope the sunshine gives me energy to get things done today because I have been lazy all week with the gloomy rain.  Everyone have a safe and happy, yummy, candy-receiving day!

Chris


----------



## Aravis60

Good morning everyone! Have a safe and happy Halloween! It's 48 and overcast with sprinkles here this morning as I cough my head off. 


Anju No. 469 said:


> Morning everyone, glad you are feeling better Avaris, but think you really should go to work today? Another day to recoop won't hurt.


Oh how right you were! I went to work and ended up having to go home before lunch.


----------



## Angela

Good Morning KBers! It is a beautiful morning in NE Texas. Clear blue skies and 56 degrees. Of course since we have had over 20 inches of rain this month we are still under flood watches/warnings and my yard is so saturated that water is still standing even in the high places!


----------



## intinst

Good morning everyone. Today is a dry day! with the official 5 inches of rain Thursday, we are 27+ inches ahead for the year. If we get just average rainfall for the rest of the year, we will set a record for most rainfall. Other than that, everything is normal here, except that I am off for the weekend. Be safe,all.


----------



## scott_audio

good morning, 42 and wet, have a good day!


----------



## drenee

35 in northern West Virginia this morning.
Have a great Sunday.
deb


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Good morning on a drippy 50 degree morning in northern VA!  Don't forget to set your clocks back if you didn't do last night!  (If you need to   not everyone does Daylight Savings Time.)

Betsy


----------



## geoffthomas

Good "extra hour of sleep" morning.
it is 48 going up to 56 and raining most of the day.

Have a terrific day.


----------



## Elmore Hammes

Good morning. Although much of the state of Indiana got an extra hour's sleep last night due to the clock change, my cat chose not to recognize that event and so wanted breakfast at 6 am rather than 7 am. She is such an anarchist.

Anyway, I am off to a roaring start for National Novel Writing Month, having written 5 words. That is 0.001 percent of the 50,000 word goal. Once I get figure out what goes after "Chapter One: Paper or Plastic?", I am sure the words will fly onto the page.

Have a great day.
Elmore


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Elmore you made me literally LOL.  But aren't ALL cats anarchists?

“A journey of a thousand miles must begin with a single step.”

Lao Tzu

Betsy


----------



## Jeff

It's 45 and clear in the heart of Texas. Good morning, everyone.'


----------



## drenee

Elmore, you made me LOL as well.  
deb


----------



## Susan in VA

Good morning!

51 and rainy here, going up to 56. 

Haven't had my morning tea, so I haven't figured out the day yet, but it will include an airport run and a grocery run and revising an essay that's due by midnight but will NOT include raking leaves.  

Enjoy the day, everyone!


----------



## Leslie

Morning all,

Maybe we'll have some blue sky today. 52 degrees. More phonebanking for me...

L


----------



## Anju 

Elmore - my dogs are the same way! and I've had another week on you trying to retrain them (I know cats don't train LOL)

BRRRR 60 deg here, cold one - ok ok I can hear the rest of you all the way here laughing at me  

Have a good day everyone.


----------



## crebel

All the way up to 44 degrees already this morning - positively balmy.  I enjoyed the extra sleep after the late baseball game last night.  Everyone have a safe and happy day.

Leslie - you are doing a great thing with all the phonebanking.  Any feel for what will happen?

Chris


----------



## chiffchaff

27 degrees headed to around 50 in northern Utah.  Good day to bake bread, watch football and get started on the November book count.


----------



## loonlover

Good morning.  44 degrees and sunny this morning.


----------



## Elmore Hammes

Glad to have added some smiles to your faces... my cat is enjoying looking at the leaves fall in my backyard as I tap away at the keyboard. She will be equally interested when I have to rake those leaves later. I broke the 1,000 word barrier on my NaNoWriMo novel, and have a few characters and a bit of plot to work with now, so I think the day will be a successful one.

Now time to get off the forums and resume writing!


----------



## intinst

Good Morning everyone! Right now no rain predicted for the week, we need the time to dry out. I have some yard clean up to do today after the storms. Be safe all.


----------



## Leslie

crebel said:


> Leslie - you are doing a great thing with all the phonebanking. Any feel for what will happen?


They keep telling us it is too close to call, it is razor-thin, the election will be decided by just a handful of votes...but I think they say that to keep us motivated and busy dialing. My personal feeling is that No on 1 will prevail and by a margin large enough to be called "decisive." I base this on a number of factors: 1) the anti-discrimination law repeal failed in 2005, 51% to 49%...I don't believe support for LGBT citizens has eroded in the past four years but in fact, has gotten stronger; 2) the people I talk to on the phone who realize this is about equality and fairness; I hear it in their voices; 3) No on 1 has support from the Governor, elected reps, the business community, a faith based coalition, a coalition of lawyers, another one of doctors, every single newspaper in the state...not one group, other than the Roman Catholic church, has come out in support of Yes on 1; 4) Yes on 1 has run a campaign based on lies, deceit, and fear. I think Mainers are smart enough to see through that.

My 2 cents. I'll get off my soapbox now.

L


----------



## Edward C. Patterson

Keep that soapbox up.

Ed P


----------



## geoffthomas

Leslie said:


> They keep telling us it is too close to call, it is razor-thin, the election will be decided by just a handful of votes...but I think they say that to keep us motivated and busy dialing. My personal feeling is that No on 1 will prevail and by a margin large enough to be called "decisive." I base this on a number of factors: 1) the anti-discrimination law repeal failed in 2005, 51% to 49%...I don't believe support for LGBT citizens has eroded in the past four years but in fact, has gotten stronger; 2) the people I talk to on the phone who realize this is about equality and fairness; I hear it in their voices; 3) No on 1 has support from the Governor, elected reps, the business community, a faith based coalition, a coalition of lawyers, another one of doctors, every single newspaper in the state...not one group, other than the Roman Catholic church, has come out in support of Yes on 1; 4) Yes on 1 has run a campaign based on lies, deceit, and fear. I think Mainers are smart enough to see through that.
> 
> My 2 cents. I'll get off my soapbox now.
> 
> L


Leslie,
I worry that you put yourself so emotionally into this issue (at this time).
One needs to be prepared for the possibility that the majority of the voters do not feel that liberal.

In love and concern,
Just sayin.....


----------



## scott_audio

Good morning!  32 F, looks to be a beautiful day here.  Baking some bread, have some grains in the crockpot, two loads of laundry done, cleaning up more leaves at sunrise and work work work!  Not bad for a Monday morning!  I might even have some time to get some writing done.  Have a good, safe day all

Edit:  I forgot to mention that I'm on a two day Kindle pre-watch.  I changed my schedule   In the unlikely event that I am not the chosen winner of the Kindle Love sweepstakes, I'll order my DX as soon as they announce.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Good morning, everyone!

Scott, you might as well order your DX now, because I'm going to win the Kindle love contest.  

Cool and gray this morning in Northern VA...we're going out for a little drive to the country today!  Going a bit stir crazy.

Everyone have a great day!

Betsy


----------



## Aravis60

Good morning, everyone. It's 28 according to the desktop, 40 according to my outdoor thermometer. Oh well, either way it isn't warm. I'm finally going back to work today, hopefully to stay all day long. I'm so tired of being sick.


----------



## geoffthomas

44 going up to 55 cloudy all day.
Good Morning all.
Have a wonderful day.
I hope your efforts are rewarded (if it be God's will).
Mine too!

Just sayin.....


----------



## scott_audio

Betsy the Quilter said:


> ...Scott, you might as well order your DX now, because I'm going to win the Kindle love contest. ...


That's what 911Jason said! We'll see on or about the 4th  *pacing*


----------



## Anju 

Scott - you have me all worn out!

Good luck to all of you on your contest, you are just lucky I didn't enter or you surely would be out of luck.

60 deg now, will drop a couple of degrees in a bit then up to 70's and blue sky.  No school today, Day of the Dead in Mexico, already mariachis out this morning, the dogs did NOT like the music as we walked by


----------



## Leslie

Morning all,

Chilly and frosty this morning. I had to start the car and warm it up before I left the house. 30-something degrees.

Geoff, thanks for your concern. I know you and I see this issue differently...I'll leave it at that.

L


----------



## Jeff

Good morning from McGregor, Texas where it's 45 degrees and clear.


----------



## crebel

Good Morning from Iowa.  Safe and happy day to all.


----------



## loonlover

Good morning.  Bright sunshine in central Arkansas this morning.  High of 70.  Should help the shed dry out so Intinst can put all the stuff sitting in the yard away.


----------



## Susan in VA

Good morning!

Chilly here this morning but the sun is trying hard to peek through the clouds...  there might even be a teensy spot of blue sky in one or two places.

It's Teacher Planning Day here in Fairfax County, so DD is off school and my schedule for the day may have to be altered to accommodate playing checkers and baking cookies.


----------



## intinst

Good Morning to all. As loonlover said, I have outside work to do , the last 6 inch rain flooded my backyard shed and I need to work in and on it this week. No rain forcast, I hope that holds true. Be safe,all.


----------



## scott_audio

I think our neighbors keep throwing their leaves into our yard; I've had to rake four times.

Good morning, all! This is the coldest morning! I usually crank my furnace down to about 55 at night because it seems to cut the overall bill for the month by 25%. Brrrr, that was a mistake, it's freezing! The thermometer says 39, but it feels colder.

I finally found my pressure canner, so I'm peeling apples today and making my applebutter. I wonder if that lady who won the Kindles likes applebutter?

Speaking of Kindles, I am officially on Kindle Watch and expecting to receive my DX tomorrow. I couldn't decide on a case, so I'll be enrobing it in a black silicone skin, this custom skin, and I got an inexpensive zippered netbook case for travel. I'm saving up my money to have a custom leather case made. I hope it's ok to post images here, if not, please just zap them.

Silicone skin:


Custom skin









Netbook case (hope it fits the DX with a silicone skin)


I hope everyone has an awesome, safe day,
Scott


----------



## 911jason

Scott's finally on Kindle Watch.. WOO HOO!!!! Congrats, I've got my finger poised on the Happy Dance button awaiting it's arrival! =)


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Good Morning!

Woohoo, Scott!  Kindle watch, great news!

Cool this morning--44 in northern VA.  I'm waiting for it to warm up before I go out to vote and to be a poll watcher in our off-year election for governor.  Everyone, if you have an election going on this year, head out to vote!  (Off year elections have notoriously low turn outs. OK, off my personal soap box.  )

Had a beautiful day driving around out in the country yesterday!  Bought some apples (NOT 150 lbs  )

Betsy


----------



## Leslie

Good morning everyone,

30 degrees here in Maine this morning. Frosty! 7:10 am, the polls have been open for 10 minutes. I am taking my daughter to vote for the first time in her life this morning (she turned 18 in July). I voted back on October 9th. Then, more phonebanking for me!

No on 1!

L


----------



## geoffthomas

37 expecting 59 and sunny today.
This is an off-whatever for votes.
So "they" say that only the extremely passionate will go vote.
Prove them wrong and exercise your franchise.
The founding fathers (and lots more recently) spilled their blood so that you could vote.
Doesn't matter to me what side of what issue you are on.

Just do it.


----------



## Aravis60

Good morning all. 39 and sunny this morning in the state that is the birthplace of Halle Berry. Have a great Tuesday, everyone!


----------



## Ann in Arlington

*Election Day*: even if all you're doing is voting for dogcatcher -- *GO VOTE* -- exercise your _*right*_!

(or you have no basis for complaints if you're not happy with how things are run!)

<shiver> 42 outside, 65 in the house. . . .may actually have to turn the heat on today, but hoping a good fire in the wood stove will do it.

Good Morning, everyone!


----------



## Susan in VA

Good morning!  

Great news, Scott!

Sunny and chilly here, 44 now, up to 64 later.

Remember folks, if you don't go vote, you don't get to b**** about the outcome.



edit to add:  Looks like Ann expressed the same sentiment before me...  but I'll leave it in to reinforce the point!


----------



## scott_audio

thanks all, can't wait to get it


----------



## Jeff

Good morning, everyone. It's 46 and sunny, deep in the heart of Texas.


----------



## crebel

Susan in VA said:


> Remember folks, if you don't go vote, you don't get to b**** about the outcome.


That is exactly my philosophy and I intend to always preserve my right to b****! Cold but clear here this morning. I'm off to pay bills and VOTE. How exciting Leslie that today is your daughter's first opportunity to vote. With both of our kids, we turned it into a big occasion, breakfast, lunch or supper out (their choice of time, place and food) and made sure folks knew what we were celebrating. Oh, Good Morning everyone - have a safe and happy day!


----------



## Ann in Arlington

I'm back from voting:  polling place is in the neighborhood only about a holf mile away.

The year my son was 17 1/2 . . . it was 2000 and he was taking an American Government class at the time. . .the teacher suggested that parents of kids not yet 18 take them to vote.  My son went in with my husband to see how the machines work.  Which, in retrospect, is kinda funny since he was then away to college so voted absentee and then moved out of state so he never did get to actually use those machines.  

Also, that was, as some may remember, a very strange election year.  My son said he knew it had gone on too long when even his political junkie Government teacher didn't want to discuss it any more!

And, yes, Susan, you and I agree on this. . . . .I admit your characterization is much more colorful!


----------



## Leslie

The people at the polls congratulated Hannah on voting for the first time. After she was done, Hannah said it felt "cool." She got a a sticker that said "I Voted Today" and another one that said "I Voted No on 1!"

They changed the voting age to 18 the year that I turned 21. LOL. Great timing! I have no memory of how I voted -- must have been absentee since I was in college -- but I do remember voting for Jimmy Carter (1976).

L


----------



## Elmore Hammes

A late good morning to everyone. It started off in the low thirties today, heading for a high of 51 but the sun is out so it looks pretty nice out.

I DVR'd last night's Late Late Show with Craig Ferguson and watched it over lunch today. Billy Connolly mentioned loving his Kindle, particularly as he could carry a whole library with him instead of lugging around books.


----------



## scott_audio

Congrats Leslie  -  it's a shame they have to wait until 18 to vote... I'll leave it at that..


----------



## Anju 

Good afternoon everyone

Congrats to Hannah for her first vote, and contrats to all the rest of you for voting.  I did do absentee but didn't get a sticker    I always had the same philosophy as Crebel, Susan, Ann - if you don't vote, keep your moth shut - (another way of saying no b*******)


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Just back from voting and being a pollwatcher at our polling place, kind of a fun way to see the neighbors!

I thought the turnout was pretty good for an off year election.  We'll see.

Betsy


----------



## Ann in Arlington

DH and I went this morning around 9. . . . . .folks there said turnout was light so far. . . .


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

I should add that I had Eleanor the Kindle there with me and when there were a few gaps, I read.  Didn't happen too often.  I also downloaded some samples.  

Betsy


----------



## scott_audio

Betsy the Quilter said:


> ...Bought some apples (NOT 150 lbs )...


I just saw this, lol. I got mine free from a friend who owns a small orchard just south of Cumberland MD, the best apples ever... I still have about 25 lbs. after making apple butter; I think I'm going to slice and dry them.


----------



## scott_audio

Good Morning!  It is a freezing 31 F.  Brrrr.  Expecting a sunny 55 here today.  I raked leaves again yesterday, looked outside this morning, and the yard is covered again!

Amazon shipped my item via Postal Service and gives an estimated arrival date of Nov. 10 :|, even though I clicked 2nd-day shipping.  I've already called and got a refund for the shipping.  It is frustrating they don't allow a choice between shipping methods.  It'll be returned if the box even has one dent or rattles even a little.  I think I'm going to sign up for the Prime.  It'll pay for itself in 6 months.  *steps down from soap box*  *paces all around it*  *takes deliberately slow, calming, deep breaths*

Anyway, I hope everyone has a good day,
Scott


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Good Morning!

It's a beautiful, crisp, cold Fall morning here in northern VA. The frost is literally on the pumpkin. 



scott_audio said:


> Good Morning! It is a freezing 31 F. Brrrr. Expecting a sunny 55 here today. I raked leaves again yesterday, looked outside this morning, and the yard is covered again!
> 
> Amazon shipped my item via Postal Service and gives an estimated arrival date of Nov. 10 :|, even though I clicked 2nd-day shipping. I've already called and got a refund for the shipping. It is frustrating they don't allow a choice between shipping methods. It'll be returned if the box even has one dent or rattles even a little. I think I'm going to sign up for the Prime. It'll pay for itself in 6 months. *steps down from soap box* *paces all around it* *takes deliberately slow, calming, deep breaths*
> 
> Anyway, I hope everyone has a good day,
> Scott


Scott--that's frustrating. It's already been shipped? Sigh...well hang out with us and make some more apple stuff.

Everyone have a fantastic KindleBoards day! Kindle On!

Betsy


----------



## Ann in Arlington

Good Morning!

Yesterday my brother won his election and my cousin had her baby. . . .so the whole family is pretty excited.

It got pretty cold last night but does not appear to have frosted the peppers -- or tomatoes which are still producing very slowly.  S'posed to colder tonight though, so we may have to just pick 'em all.


----------



## Aravis60

Good morning everyone. It's 29 in the home of the world's largest basket.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Stay warm, Aravis! And your trivia deserved a pic today!









Betsy


----------



## Jeff

Good morning from deep in the heart of Texas where it's cold headed toward hot.

Betsy - The robins from the north are down here eating all our Texas worms. I'm still interested in a Christmas quilt for my wife; is there still time?

Scott - Prime won't help if the vendor isn't Amazon. I bought about six items recently using "Prime 2nd Day" and got only two of them within two days and one  almost two weeks later.

Ann - Congratulations to your family.

Leslie - I'm sorry that the results from Maine went against you. Nobody could have done more than you did.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Jeff, plenty of time for a wall quilt, let's talk.  PM me.  

Betsy


----------



## Anju 

Good morning everyone -
Condolences Leslie
Congrats Ann
Scott - do you ship out apple butter?
Avaris - stay warm and don't get sick again

Hang n there Scott, you will be glad you got all the stuff done so you can spend more time with your K

Stay warm everyone -


----------



## Susan in VA

Mornin', all.  

Sorry it didn't turn out well for you, Leslie.  Keep fighting.

Congratulations to Ann's family; what a big day!

Scott, you must be so heartily sick of apples by now...

The weather thingy claimed it was 32 degrees when I got up, but the frost-sensitive plants are still fine, so I must be in a slightly warmer part of town.  Beautifully sunny, too, so I really have no excuse not to deal with the leaves today.  But I'll certainly try hard to find one.


----------



## scott_audio

Susan in VA said:


> ...Scott, you must be so heartily sick of apples by now......


tired of peeling apples, for sure  and my keyboard is sticky because I can't seem to get away from the computer long enough to do anything, making apple fritters today, if I get time  I love carrots and apples, eat at least a couple of each per day.


----------



## drenee

32 this morning in nothern WV.  

I've been to the largest basket.  I love that place.

Congratulations to Ann's family.  

Have a great Wednesday KB friends.
deb


----------



## Elmore Hammes

Good morning all. Low 30's heading to mid 50's. Busy but productive day on the schedule, two cups of coffee into the morning. Have a great day.
Elmore


----------



## crebel

I'm getting here late this morning!  The temp is already up to 41 and may get to the 60s today!

Congratulations to Ann's family, new babies are so exciting!

Leslie, fighting for something you believe in is never in vain, progress has still been made.  Whether we agree with the results or not, I thank God for our democratic system.

Everyone have a safe and happy day.

Chris


----------



## Rasputina

Congratulations to Ann's brother!

I'm just checking in. My husband has been in the hospital so I haven't been around much. He is fine and should be home soon. Pretty happy with the election results yesterday. I'm taking my daughter to get her ears pierced this week, she waited till she was all grown up and now is getting them as a birthday present.


----------



## Leslie

Morning everyone....well, early afternoon, now.

It's a beautiful fall day here in Maine. Sunny and warm. Too bad our moods don't match the weather. Thanks for the kind words, everyone.

This morning I am reminded of this quote from Thomas Jefferson:

_A democracy is nothing more than mob rule, where fifty-one percent of the people may take away the rights of the other forty-nine. _

He even got the numbers pretty close to correct. Sigh...Oh well, I will continue to fight for what I believe is right: equality and fairness for all Maine citizens.

L


----------



## knowldgfrk

in the 80's always in the 80's sometimes 90's.....and yea year round....clear blue sky and the surf is great!....too bad i dont surf...haha


----------



## scott_audio

Good morning!  chilly 37 here, expecting 55.  Anxiously awaiting some change in the tracking data for my DX.  Lots of projects today, busy busy busy, work work work, wake up people!   It looks like it is going to be a beautiful day, and it is almost the weekend again!  I need something to read - I'll be climbing the walls if my DX doesn't get here soon


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Good morning!

The computer says 44 in Alexandria, VA but seven miles south of Alexandria, it's 31.  The light rain that fell around midnight last night is frozen on the patio table.  I think I'll stay inside a little longer.  

Scott--we're feeling your pain!  Keep us posted!

Betsy


----------



## Leslie

Good morning,

33 degrees and it is precipitating outside. We had snowflakes for a few minutes but now it is back to rain.

L


----------



## geoffthomas

34 in Derwood, going up to a high of 54.
Sunny in the am with promised cloudy in the pm.

Been a busy week.

Have a wonderful day all.


----------



## Aravis60

Good morning. It's 36 this morning and sunny in the first state formed from the Northwest Territory. Hope everyone has a great Thursday. Scott, hopefully you will have some good news about your DX soon.


----------



## Jeff

It's 48 this morning and going to be 80 later in Waco. Have a good morning and a great day.


----------



## crebel

Good Morning.  It's 30 degrees but sunny in Iowa this morning.  Everyone have a safe and happy day.

Chris


----------



## Susan in VA

Jeff, 80 degrees sounds really nice right now...

Dunno about Alexandria, but about seven miles westsouthwestish of it it's 35.

Housework day.


----------



## Ann in Arlington

I can make it 80 in my family room. . . .time to load the wood stove and light 'er up!  

also just ordered today's WOOT because my feet get cold. . . .

www.woot.com


----------



## Susan in VA

Ann in Arlington said:


> also just ordered today's WOOT because my feet get cold. . . .
> 
> www.woot.com


Oh my, that looks tempting. But I'd need several of them scattered around the house.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Ann in Arlington said:


> I can make it 80 in my family room. . . .time to load the wood stove and light 'er up!
> 
> also just ordered today's WOOT because my feet get cold. . . .












Betsy


----------



## Ann in Arlington

It's a KILLER Rabbit! It's got big pointy teeth!

Now _those_ are bunny slippers I could wear. . . . . .


----------



## Anju 

If I had those rabbits my dogs would go nuts and they would not last long in our house (the slippers, not the dogs - they rule   )

morning all, it was 60 when we went walking this morning, in the lower 70's predicted today, if it was not for the wind it would be absolutely completely perfect!


----------



## knowldgfrk

GOOOOOOOOD MOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOORNING SUNSHINE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
I am off for a busy day that starts with a JOB INTERVIEW!! ....then its back home to figure out my broken water heater...lol...if all else fails im heading to the beach with Sally...








Hope you all have a grand day ahead of you.... 

Current conditions in Kailua Hawaii as of 6:57 am HST

Mostly Cloudy
Feels Like:79°
Barometer:30.06 in and rising
Humidity:69%
Visibility:10 mi
Dewpoint:66°
Wind:ENE 10 mph
Sunrise:6:36 am
Sunset:5:52 pm
77°High: 80° Low: 75°

Partly Cloudy Partly Cloudy Scattered Showers Scattered Showers Scattered Showers


----------



## knowldgfrk

Betsy the Quilter said:


> Betsy


i have to admit these are awesome!...i am still rockin out in my Strawberry SHort Cake house slippers and have no shame when i wear them to fly...though these would look so cool strolling through the airport!


----------



## Susan in VA

knowldgfrk said:


> i have to admit these are awesome!...i am still rockin out in my Strawberry SHort Cake house slippers and have no shame when i wear them to fly...though these would look so cool strolling through the airport!


<ahem> I'm not sure if "cool" is the right word for it.... though they'd certainly be eyecatching! 

Ann, did you light that wood stove (bon)fire? It is, after all, the Fifth of November....


----------



## scott_audio

Good morning.  34 and hoping for 55 today.  Have a great day, all.


----------



## crebel

Good Morning Everyone!  Already 50 at 6:25 a.m.  heading to 70s and dry, woo hoo!!  Safe and happy day to all.

Chris


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Good Morning, 31 degrees here in northern VA.

Somber this morning thinking of the people in the Ft Hood community.  Prayers to all those involved and their families and friends.

Scheduled for today:  getting caught up on paperwork, working on a design proposal for a commission.    

Y'all have the best day possible!

Betsy


----------



## Aravis60

Good morning everyone. It's 27 here this morning and there was a heavy frost last night, so my car is warming up as I'm typing. Hope everyone has a fantastic Friday.


----------



## Elmore Hammes

Good morning, all. It is a frosty 31 at the start of the day in Indiana, but I think it is supposed to threaten 60 later on. Dog-sitting and lots of writing for NaNoWriMo on the agenda today. Have a great day!


----------



## geoffthomas

Good Morning.
36 now going up to 50.
However it will be sunny.

Montgomery County, MD says that the traffic computers may be fixed so that people will stop being gridlocked.
And the Washington Area Metro Transit Authority has indicated that you can now use credit and debit cards for putting money on the required fare cards again.

So all is right with the world - right?


----------



## KathyluvsKindle

Good Morning, Kindlebuddies! It is a beautiful day here in Boston. I am off to the airport to fly down to MD for my mother's 90th Birthday Party. What a celebration!


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Where in MD, Kathy?  (I grew up in MD.)

Tell your mom KindleBoards wishes her a happy birthday!!!  How great!

Betsy


----------



## Jeff

Good morning from McGregor, Texas.


----------



## Anju 

Happy Birthday to Kathy's Mom!

Good Morning all your warm kindleboarders - it was 60 when I got up and then the temperature dropped  

Have a terrific day everyone!


----------



## Leslie

Good morning everyone,

40 degrees this morning and cloudy, but at least no snow or rain.

L


----------



## loonlover

Gorgeous sunshiny morning in central Arkansas.  Highs in the low seventies today.

Kathy - tell your mom Happy Birthday.  I'm headed to Kansas tomorrow for my mother's 90th birthday Monday.


----------



## Susan in VA

Good morning, slightly belated!

Busy day here, just getting online now.  Hope everyone is having a good day!


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Well, you certainly didn't hang around, Susan!  Have a great one!

Betsy


----------



## Susan in VA

Nope, five minutes then, five minutes now...  more tonight, I hope.


----------



## Rasputina

It's been in the high 80s all week. Sadly the nights are in the 60s so the pool is too cold to swim in.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Rasputina said:


> It's been in the high 80s all week. Sadly the nights are in the 60s so the pool is too cold to swim in.


I hate when that happens! 

Betsy


----------



## scott_audio

Good morning!  34, expecting near 70 today!

Hopefully the DX will be at the post office this morning. 

Hope everyone has a great weekend!

Scott


----------



## drenee

Scott, I'll keep my fingers crossed for you.  

37 and chilly this morning, but heading to a sunny
65 in northern WV today.  Going to lunch with a
friend today.  
Happy Saturday, KB friends.
deb


----------



## Leslie

Good morning, it is a chilly 23 degrees here in Maine. We are expecting sun and highs in the 40s today. Have a good Saturday everyone!

L


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Good Kindle Morning!

Hopefully it's a great Kindle morning for you Scott!  Let us know!

Brrr! 28 here in northern VA!  Looks like the leaves are finally almost down.  Gonna be time to rake!

Betsy


----------



## Aravis60

Good morning everyone from the state that is the birthplace of Steven Spielberg. It's 41 this morning and it's supposed to get up to 66 with lots of sunshine. Too bad I'll be in class most of the day.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Aravis--

what class are you taking?

Betsy


----------



## Jeff

Good morning, folks. It's 61 in McGregor, Texas.


----------



## Elmore Hammes

Good morning everyone. A beautiful day on tap in Indiana, starting off in the mid 40s and heading to the mid to upper 60s. Nothing too complicated on my schedule - mostly writing and watching some football.

Have a great day!
Elmore


----------



## geoffthomas

40 here in Derwood, MD but going up to 58 today.
with cloudy/sunny spells.


----------



## Anju 

As the locals say - it is fresh this morning!  After seeing some of y'alls posts I hate to comment on how cold it is, to me anyway    nothing but blue skies today.


----------



## scott_audio

Still no DX, but there's Monday, maybe 

Edited to remove my whining.


----------



## Elmore Hammes

scott_audio said:


> Edited to remove my whining.


Would there be a Kindleboards if whining wasn't permitted?
JOKING - please don't annihilate me!  
Just substitute any Internet forum and that line would work.
Elmore


----------



## scott_audio

Elmore Hammes said:


> Would there be a Kindleboards if whining wasn't permitted?
> JOKING - please don't annihilate me!
> Just substitute any Internet forum and that line would work.
> Elmore


 I've been really upset with them, but I have to say, they get it right most of the time, so it's not worth it to be upset for more than a little while, just a thing, I'll get it eventually.


----------



## intinst

Good Morning everyone. Welcome to the second Friday of the week, at least for me.The powers that be say that we might get Thanksgiving day off, or maybe just part of it. So, it will be one long week for me until l then. More money for Christmas, I guess. Be safe, all.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Intinst, you're batching it this weekend right? 

Have a good 2d Friday!

Betsy


----------



## intinst

Betsy the Quilter said:


> Intinst, you're batching it this weekend right?
> 
> Have a good 2d Friday!
> 
> Betsy


Yeah, Loonlover will be back Tuesday sometime.


----------



## scott_audio

good morning everyone, 48 degrees, expecting a high of 71 today.

dx update - they finally updated the tracking, shipped from KY and hopefully will be to me on Monday, via Chicago and Cinncinatti, if that makes sense... I paid the same as a 3 lb Priority Mail package (has been refunded)... under any other circumstances, that would get here overnight, maybe two days.  I Priority all the time to Louisville and Lexington, and it's almost always overnight.  so, if the packaging is questionable (not enough padding) then I'll return it and order another.  I hope it is packaged well, so I don't have to mess with all that.  I'm out of books   *more pacing*  *glugs another coke*  Back on midnight Sunday night/Monday morning, so needless to say my hours are all messed up, adding to my DX crisis.  I need some sedatives.  Or maybe a piece of German Chocolate Cake!

I hope everyone has an awesome Sunday.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Good Morning!

Off today with my quilting partner/BFF to the Washington Craft Show.... 
http://www.craftsamericashows.com/

Hopefully my knee and back will hold out!!! 37 degrees here in northern VA right now, hopefully it will warm up some later!

Betsy


----------



## Elmore Hammes

Good morning. Another beautiful day on tap for central Indiana, with sunshine and temps heading close to 70. Going to see a neighboring community theatre's production of Children of Eden this afternoon, which I haven't seen before but heard is excellent.
Have a great day.


----------



## Jeff

It's 57 going to be 74 and maybe rainy today in the heart of Texas. Good morning, everyone.


----------



## Leslie

Good morning everyone,

46 degrees right now and lots of sun...

L


----------



## Ann in Arlington

Good Morning!

Yes, Betsy, it will warm up. . ..already has to around 54. . . .possibly up to 70 today in parts of the area.

Off to church!  Back later to watch the Redskins. . . . . . .


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Hope to be back for most of the 'Skins game...Go Skins!

Betsy


----------



## jpmorgan49

It's a Sunny, Cool 50 today here in Joliet, but a Hi of 70!   Now if the BEARS can get their act together, play a good game and WIN, it will be a perfect day...


----------



## geoffthomas

55 going up to70 and sunny in Derwood, MD.


----------



## Aravis60

Good morning (at least what's left of it). I didn't get to post before going off to church, but since it's still technically morning, I thought I'd drop in.  It's a beautiful, sunny 62 this morning. Have a great Sunday, everyone.


----------



## drenee

Good Sunday morning.  
Sun shining and very mild out this morning.
I sat on the loveseat and watched a 
buck and doe out the front window for
a couple of hours this morning. 
Off to a Christmas craft show in a little town
not far from here.
Have a great Sunday.  
deb


----------



## intinst

Good Morning. 62 climbing to 74 later here in central AR. Day 2 of my temporary bachelorhood. It would be different if I were not working this weekend, and could do a few things while Loonlover is away. Guess this keeps me out of trouble. Be safe today everyone.


----------



## knowldgfrk

goood morning love!

its a nice overcast breezy day with expected 71H and 60L

wishing you all a great sunday with no ER visits!!


----------



## 911jason

Good morning (for me, at least) all... looks like deb and Intinst had the most successful mornings... 

Sorry Ann, Betsy and JP!!! It is kinda funny waking up at 2pm and reading this thread with all the posts full of hope for a successful sports day!


----------



## scott_audio

Good Monday morning! Even with fourteen reasons for it to be a horrible day (14 being the difference between 31 and 17), I've decided it will be a superexcellent second day of the week. 55 now and reaching 72 with clear skies - Fall's last smirking at what most meteoroligists in the area believe will be a relentlessly cold Winter, and maybe my last day waiting for my DX.  

After work I am helping my neighbor move some furniture which should be fun, especially if he wears that hideous Broncos jacket.  With his faith in Denver and his generally horrible coffee, he presents himself an easy target - I should have him wound up enough by the time we're done, maybe he'll buy some doughnuts or talk his wife into unhiding some of her delicious peanut butter fudge.

Then I'm going to the Post Office where I will... well you know...

Have a fantastic day!
Scott


----------



## Aravis60

Good morning from the state that has been home to 24 astronauts. It's 37 right now and the weatherman is forcasting a sunny 68 for this afternoon. Have a great Monday!


----------



## geoffthomas

Good Morning from Derwood, MD.
It is 45 right now on my porch.
And weather.com says it will go up to 67 later.
It is expected to be partially cloudy all day.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Good morning!

LOL, Scott! Hoping your DX arrives right on time!

41 here in northern VA with the prospect of another beautiful day! The craft fair yesterday was incredible, and my brain is exploding with inspiration. Plus we had a great lunch in Chinatown.









I'm going to go workout and then we're going to pack a lunch and go for a hike in the woods down near Fredericksburg!

Betsy


----------



## Elmore Hammes

Good morning. 55 degrees in Indiana, should hit 70 today. Where was this weather in October?
Have a great day!
Elmore


----------



## 911jason

Good morning all... good night for me.

Betsy, posted some moderator hat images you might like in the last page or two of the infinity thread, if you get a chance take a look.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Thanks, Jason! 

Betsy


----------



## Jeff

'Morning, all. It's 64, headed for 74 in the middle of Texas. 'Hope everyone has a fine day.


----------



## Leslie

Morning all,

33 degrees and lots of sun today. The car was frosty this morning.

L


----------



## Anju 

Good morning everyone, have a safe and good day


----------



## Susan in VA

Good morning Kindleboarders, it's 10.30 on a gorgeous fall day here in Northern Virginia and I've already spent two hours raking leaves...  about half of them got done over the weekend, but there's plenty more.  

Not being on KB for 48 hours means I'll be catching up for days again...   Hope everyone is doing well.  Scott, did the DX arrive?


----------



## scott_audio

Susan in VA said:


> ... Hope everyone is doing well. Scott, did the DX arrive?


Good morning, Susan, thanks for asking! I was so excited, because when I got to the post office (I'm in a small town, so they don't deliver mail here, have to go pick it up) there was a pink card in my box!

I went to the window, grinning ear to ear, trembling convulsively from glee, nervously cleaning the fog from my glasses, tapping my fingers on the counter impatiently, calling her name, no answer... I can see an Amazon box, two of them in fact, perched majestically atop the filing cabinets, right under the recessed flood lights, glowing, almost sparkling and just out of my reach unless I moved the huge scale they have from the 80's and climbed over the counter, which was not entirely out of the question at this point.

I was genuinely concerned for her, because she does have a known heart condition, still smokes and so forth. She was nowhere to be found. Do I call the local police and report her missing?!... anyway, she was downstairs doing something, most likely sneaking a cigarette, probably unfiltered, knowing her, and, of course, she wanted to talk. I tolerated the whole weather, family, work, politics, church, rumors, envyings routine that must be done - it is small town West Virginia afterall. It is expected and apparently unforgiveable if you skip this process, as I kept holding up my card after each question of her interrogation, and her cheeks would flush slightly and she'd move on to the next list of gossipy things she undoubtedly repeats for each person entering her work zone. Meanwhile the clock on the far wall seemed to be getting louder and louder with each tick of the second hand.

I pushed buttons on my cell in my coat pocket and said I had to take the call, got the package, got home, ripped it open and it was not my kindle  I did get my silicone coating, the neoprene case, the custom skin, book light and screen protector! The silicone skin has a neat chipboard cutout of a kindle, so I can pretend!

It's being held hostage somewhere between Cinncinati OH and Charleston WV. Hopefully tomorrow. I'll have to take the Postmaster a piece of cheesecake tomorrow so she'll give it to me though and maybe forgives me.


----------



## Susan in VA

scott_audio said:


> I tolerated the whole weather, family, work, politics, church, rumors, envyings routine that must be done - it is small town West Virginia afterall. It is expected and apparently unforgiveable if you skip this process, as I kept holding up my card after each question of her interrogation, and her cheeks would flush slightly and she'd move on to the next list of gossipy things she undoubtedly repeats for each person entering her work zone.


Ah, the joys of living in a small town.... 



scott_audio said:


> I pushed buttons on my cell in my coat pocket and said I had to take the call,


Tsk, tsk. 



scott_audio said:


> got the package, got home, ripped it open and it was not my kindle


Oh noooo! After all that listening, no payoff! 



scott_audio said:


> It's being held hostage somewhere between Cinncinati OH and Charleston WV. Hopefully tomorrow. I'll have to take the Postmaster a piece of cheesecake tomorrow so she'll give it to me though and maybe forgives me.


We'll keep our fingers crossed for you for tomorrow!


----------



## scott_audio

Susan in VA said:


> Tsk, tsk.


lol, she knew I didn't have a call

please do hope for tomorrow, because the tracking is like watching the scheduling screens at the airport. An arrival scan, no location indicated, then I check an hour later and one or more scans disappear, check again, no record, there was a chicago scan, gone now. spooky.


----------



## scott_audio

I got it! It was accidently delivered to a neighboring town, and the hcr driver brought it when he came to pick up mail (after some careful verbal prompting). Unpacking it one hand, typing this with the other, putting it on charge and going to sleep, have to be up for work in 4 hours lol, oh to be 30ish again


----------



## drenee

How exciting, Scott.  So glad your DX finally arrived.  
deb


----------



## Anju 

How wonderful, our wayward K's are arriving!  In West Virginia and in South Africa !


----------



## Susan in VA

Yay!  Congratulations!  I'm sure this is going to seem like the longest workday ever until you can go home and have fun with your new K!


----------



## scott_audio

Susan in VA said:


> Oh noooo! After all that listening, no payoff!


there was cheesecake! :]


----------



## scott_audio

Good morning all and thanks for the Kindle well-wishes.  I'm loving it.

52 here and expecting 65 and some rain today.

Have a terrific Tuesday!

Scott


----------



## Leslie

Good morning all,

48 degrees right now. A mild sunny day is in store for us, according to the newspaper.

L


----------



## Jeff

Good morning, everyone. It's 57 in McGregor, Texas.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

scott_audio said:


> Good morning all and thanks for the Kindle well-wishes. I'm loving it.
> 
> 52 here and expecting 65 and some rain today.
> 
> Have a terrific Tuesday!
> 
> Scott


Good morning! Scott, so happy that you have your DX!!

A gray morning here in northern VA, 49 degrees. Off to the farmer's market later! Had a fun day yesterday, after our hike we ended up in Culpeper, VA. A charming small town and we parked right in front of a quilt shop! 

Betsy


----------



## Elmore Hammes

Good morning! Above average start to the day in Indiana, in the mid 50's. After a string of beautiful, sunny days, the clouds have arrived with a chance for scattered rain and a high around 60.

Off to the library in a bit for my monthly Writer's Workshop, writing this afternoon for my NaNoWriMo novel, and dinner at my sister's tonight - all in all, a nice day on hand.

Have a great day.
Elmore


----------



## Ann in Arlington

Good morning.

Looks to be another reasonably pleasant day here in Northern Virginia.  Off to the tire store:  DH had MY car yesterday and went and blew out a tire on I-395.  It's currently got a funny looking little spare.

Still, when this is done the car should be good for a while:
    I had a 'shimmy' a month ago so had the tires rotated and balanced and the oil changed; 
    last week the check engine light went on which necessitated a new charcoal cannister and valve thingy;
    and now a new tire.
That's three!


----------



## Anju 

Good morning everyone, 67 deg right now, lower 70's in the shade later.  Off to do errands.

Enjoy your DX Scott - don't forget us!


----------



## Susan in VA

Good morning!

Still 49 degrees, and rain forecast for sometime tonight.  I suppose I should probably do some more work outdoors before the leaves get all soggy again.  But first, some work and a doctor's appointment this morning, then off to get my hair trimmed, then picking up DD from school, then baking cookies with her that she wants to give to someone as a thank-you...  with a little luck there just won't be any time left for leaves today...  

Have a nice day everyone!


----------



## geoffthomas

It is barely still morning.
It is 67 in Derwood, MD and that is apparently the expected high for the day.
Mostly sunny/cloudy today.
But it IS bright (or rather it was when I left more than 4 hours ago. Bright here).

This will be my post number 2,000

Of course, I will go post something somewhere else and it will no longer show as 2,000.

But I will know.

Just sayin.....


----------



## scott_audio

geoffthomas said:


> ...This will be my post number 2,000 ...


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Congratulations, Geoff!

(and Ann went over 7000 sometime recently!!)

Betsy


----------



## Ann in Arlington

I did?  Oh.  Yeah. . . .I guess I did.


Shows you how much I pay attention!


----------



## geoffthomas

Yeah.....I guess after 7,000 or 10,000 posts it just gets to be so "normal".

Or something.

Just sayin......


----------



## drenee

Congratulations, Geoff.  Glad you posted your 2.000th in our Good Morning Thread.


Windy and a bit chilly here today.  
deb


----------



## Anju 

Terrific Geoff - and the best part is everyone of the 2000 was of pure wonderful quality!   and like deb said it was nice of you to do the 2000 in the Good morning thread.

Ann- I cannot believe I missed GRADULATING you as well    I did Betsy and you are as wonderful as she is even if you don't have a hat!


----------



## Ann in Arlington

Oh I have hats when I need 'em!


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Ann doesn't flaunt her hats... 

Here are Ann and I in some of our hats.









Betsy


----------



## Leslie

Good morning everyone,

Happy Wednesday. It's 41 degrees here and I have no idea what sort of day is expected since no one has brought in the paper yet.

L


----------



## scott_audio

Good morning, 43 here, expecting 50 and rain rain rain, ennui.

Happy Veteran's Day, thank you.

Probably can't do anything outside today, so I guess it's cleaning and laundry, yippie.

have a good day all


----------



## Susan in VA

Good morning.  I think.  No tea yet, so things are a little fuzzy still.  

51 degrees and raining, supposed to be pretty much the same all day and tomorrow as well.


----------



## drenee

40 and clear.  The rain seems to be just east of us.  
Parade at 11 today.  
deb


----------



## Leslie

In honor of Veteran's Day (for us in the US, Remembrance Day in the rest of the world):


----------



## Jeff

Good morning. It's 53 going to be 74 in central Texas.

Still known as Armistice Day in some places, today commemorates the armistice signed between the Allies of World War I and Germany at the eleventh hour of the eleventh day of the eleventh month. It was changed to Veterans Day in the U.S. after WW-II.

Thank you to all who serve and have served our country.


----------



## Jeff

Susan hit 4000 posts in Good Morning!


----------



## drenee

Leslie, that is beautiful.  
When I was little the Veterans would give out 
small poppies on Veteran's day outside all of the 
local businesses.  I always loved that, and I miss it.  
deb


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Jeff said:


> Susan hit 4000 posts in Good Morning!


Good morning!

Congratulations, Susan!! Woohoo! We can party today!

Happy Veteran's Day! (Thinking with love and gratitude of my dad, a WWII vet, and my uncle, career Navy, and all those I know and don't know who've served their country.)

Betsy


----------



## Susan in VA

Jeff, Betsy, thank you (and thanks for pointing it out, I was too sleepy to notice!)

Off to a Veterans'  Day assembly at DD's school in a few minutes.  The kids are going to sing, and I'm sure there are going to be speeches and stuff.  Which means I'm going to cry.  I always do at things like that.    Can't help it, it just gets to me.

Thinking of my dad's dad today, who served in WWI and lost a lung to mustard gas...  and of my mom's dad, who through the accident of birth was on the wrong side in WWII but was nevertheless just a kid caught up in the horrors (four years as a POW in Russia)...  Thank you to all veterans who do their part to make the world safer.


----------



## drenee

Wow, Susan, congrats on 4,000.  It took me forever to get to 4,000.  
Your posts are fun to read.  Thank you for being a part of KB.
deb


----------



## geoffthomas

Congrats Susan.
It is 45 in Derwood.
Raining lightly.
Have a good day.


----------



## Leslie

drenee said:


> Leslie, that is beautiful.
> When I was little the Veterans would give out
> small poppies on Veteran's day outside all of the
> local businesses. I always loved that, and I miss it.
> deb


I remember that, too. It was the WWI vets and sadly, they are long gone.

Bedford, VA sent 32 men to be part of the D-Day invasion on June 6th, 1944. 19 were killed on D-Day, 3 more died in the days following. The last surviving "Bedford boy," Elisha "Ray" Nance, died this past April.

http://www.roanoke.com/news/roanoke/wb/202086

L


----------



## Jeff

drenee said:


> When I was little the Veterans would give out
> small poppies on Veteran's day outside all of the
> local businesses. I always loved that, and I miss it.


My wife came home with a poppy and I asked her where she got it. She said that there was a man giving them away outside Wal-Mart but she didn't know what organization he represented.

Edited to include Deb's quote since I got pushed to a new page.


----------



## Ann in Arlington

According to Wikipedia:
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_surviving_veterans_of_World_War_I

There are 3 combat veterans still alive. Also 1 WWI era vet and one more unconfirmed.


----------



## Leslie

Ann in Arlington said:


> According to Wikipedia:
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_surviving_veterans_of_World_War_I
> 
> There are 3 combat veterans still alive. Also 1 WWI era vet and one more unconfirmed.


I knew there were a few still alive. When I said "long gone" I meant long gone in front of the A&P.

Come to think of it, the A&P is long gone, too. LOL

L


----------



## Susan in VA

drenee said:


> Wow, Susan, congrats on 4,000. It took me forever to get to 4,000.
> Your posts are fun to read. Thank you for being a part of KB.
> deb


Thank you! 
If it _didn't_ take me forever, maybe that means I need to get out more....  

And thanks, Geoff. Wish you could make it to the meetup today! Have fun in your treasure hunt.

The assembly this morning included a WWII veteran (a great-grandparent of one of the kids). I was amazed at the number of uniformed parents in attendance. Lots of military families in the neighborhood, apparently. The kids sang, and the various branches were honored, and poems about heroes were recited -- and I was glad I hadn't worn mascara because I was sniffling before it was halfway through -- and then totally lost it when they projected photos on the wall of those parents who are currently deployed, and their kids came up to the front of the room one at a time as their parent's photo came up and placed a single red rose in a large vase. By the end of it they had well over a dozen roses in the vase (and this was just first and fourth grade together, there were two more assemblies for the others). I know the day is for the veterans, but I really feel sorry for those kids.


----------



## Ann in Arlington

Oh yeah. . . .A&P. . . .I remember those. . . .though my mother never shopped there because she said their prices were much higher than Safeway. . . . .


----------



## Ann in Arlington

Susan in VA said:


> I was amazed at the number of uniformed parents in attendance. Lots of military families in the neighborhood, apparently.


I think you'd find in almost any neighborhood in the NoVa area that there's going to be a good percentage of uniformed parents. When my son was in HS, his band did a Memorial Day concert and played the medley of service songs. They asked parents to stand when their service song was played. I'm pretty sure a good 75% of the audience ended up standing.


----------



## Susan in VA

Ann in Arlington said:


> I think you'd find in almost any neighborhood in the NoVa area that there's going to be a good percentage of uniformed parents. When my son was in HS, his band did a Memorial Day concert and played the medley of service songs. They asked parents to stand when their service song was played. I'm pretty sure a good 75% of the audience ended up standing.


Yep, there were a large number standing by the end -- I couldn't see enough from where I was to estimate a percentage but 75% wouldn't surprise me at all, based on the resounding cheers as each section of the medley started. Lots of Marines and even more Air Force, fewer of the others, and a solitary Coast Guard person. DD's dad has to work today, else the cheers for the Navy would have been one person louder...


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Jeff said:


> My wife came home with a poppy and I asked her where she got it. She said that there was a man giving them away outside Wal-Mart but she didn't know what organization he represented.
> 
> Edited to include Deb's quote since I got pushed to a new page.


LOL! I hadn't read the other posts about poppies yet when I read yours, Jeff, and I thought it said "My wife came home with a *puppy* and I asked her where she got it. She said that there was a man giving them away outside Wal-Mart but she didn't know what organization he represented.

I thought "She didn't know where the *puppy *came from?"   

Betsy


----------



## Susan in VA

Betsy the Quilter said:


> LOL! I hadn't read the other posts about poppies yet when I read yours, Jeff, and I thought it said "My wife came home with a *puppy* and I asked her where she got it. She said that there was a man giving them away outside Wal-Mart but she didn't know what organization he represented.
> 
> I thought "She didn't know where the *puppy *came from?"
> 
> Betsy


LOL! May I recommend _coffee_, Betsy...


----------



## scott_audio

Congrats Susan and Ann!

I'm MIA for a couple days, going to visit my bro, actually down your way, Betsy, well, almost, he's in Reston.  Don't have too much fun here without me.


----------



## KathyluvsKindle

Betsy the Quilter said:


> Where in MD, Kathy? (I grew up in MD.)
> 
> Tell your mom KindleBoards wishes her a happy birthday!!! How great!
> 
> Betsy


It was a great party! Thanks to all for their good wishes. Betsy, she lives in Hampstead.


----------



## Jeff

Betsy the Quilter said:


> I thought "She didn't know where the *puppy *came from?"


If you saw my post before I edited it to add Deb's quote I'm not surprised that you were confused. Clicking the *Post* button and finding yourself all alone at the top of a new page is one of life's little turbulences; reading a post at the top of a page that has no continuity with anything in sight is worse.


----------



## Leslie

Hello everyone,

27 degrees and frosty this morning. I still seem to have a cold but fortunately, it didn't interfere with my sleep (although I did have weird dreams).

L


----------



## scott_audio

good morning, 36 here and expecting 57 today.  no rest here, got 30 minutes down the road and called to work, i guess I'll get some time off next week, yahoo.

hope everyone has a good day,
scott


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Jeff said:


> If you saw my post before I edited it to add Deb's quote I'm not surprised that you were confused. Clicking the *Post* button and finding yourself all alone at the top of a new page is one of life's little turbulences; reading a post at the top of a page that has no continuity with anything in sight is worse.


I read with posts in reverse order, newest at the top of the page, so I never see a post all by itself.  I think it was just me. 

Good morning, everyone!

It's wet and cool here in northern VA. Yuck. Out today for a professional quilters meeting (http://www.masondixonquiltprofessionals.net). Yay! Then a doctor's appoint. Meh.

Have a great one!

Betsy


----------



## Jeff

Good morning. 48 in the heart of Texas. I'm using my netbook this morning while _she who must be obeyed_ is in the doctor's office. Fat fingers, old eyes and netbooks are incompatible so please forgive the more than usual typos.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

scott_audio said:


> good morning, 36 here and expecting 57 today. no rest here, got 30 minutes down the road and called to work, i guess I'll get some time off next week, yahoo.
> 
> hope everyone has a good day,
> scott


You're not going to see your brother after all? Bummer! If you're coming to Reston next week or some other time and want to have a mini KindleBoards meet-up, let us know!

Betsy


----------



## Ann in Arlington

Good morning!

Hate to break it to you all but the end of the year is coming up and that means tax filing season is just around the corner and _that_ means I have a training session ALL DAY today. Rats. I hate to break it to ME too. 

Ah, well. . . . .should at least get a decent meal out of it!  And it's not like the weather is compatible with anything more interesting.


----------



## Anju 

Good morning all - cooler than usual here, but still a nice day.

Congrats Susan!


----------



## Elmore Hammes

Good morning. Frost for the first time in a week or two, but heading up to 60 in Indiana. Busy day on tap, I am getting ready for my next mission trip to Mexico which starts this Saturday, and tonight I am going to see opening night debut of a musical comedy written by one of our own community theatre actors.


----------



## Susan in VA

Good morning!  

More rain today, and winds gusting to 40 mph.  Lots to do today; unfortunately much of it involves venturing out of the house even though this weather seems to suggest curling up on the couch with a book and a cup of tea.  And a cat warming my toes.  Oh well... 

Thanks, Anju, the numbers just kind of sneak up on us, don't they?  Just like the years, unfortunately.  

Be safe, all, and have a good day!


----------



## crebel

Good Morning to all.  Cool here this morning but clear.  Sounds like all you East-Coasters are going to be pounded with rain today leftover from Ida.  Stay safe!


----------



## loonlover

Temperature was 36 when I got up this morning.  Up to 47 with a high of 65 today.  I'm headed to the arena early this afternoon to help inflate balloons for an arch being used for some meeting tonight.  Hard on the fingers, but we still have fun doing it.

Hope all have a good day.


----------



## scott_audio

Betsy the Quilter said:


> You're not going to see your brother after all? Bummer! If you're coming to Reston next week or some other time and want to have a mini KindleBoards meet-up, let us know!


That would be awesome! - it will likely be after New Year now before I'm in No. VA - we're all getting together next month for a Christmas visit but that's near Morgantown, at my parents' house. Yup, was almost to the VA line, and I got a call cancelling my two days off. Oh well, pays the bills.


----------



## geoffthomas

Good Morning - it was 41 when I got up in Derwood.
And it is not going to go above 47 for the day, so "they" say.
Expecting rain from IDA all day and night and day and night and day and night......I think.

Susan of the beautiful red hair...sorry I missed you guys.
Next time.

We had a terrific time on Quilter'sQuest (which runs through this coming Sunday).
So anyone that is interested go look at www.quiltersquest.org and see the details.
12 shops from Warrenton, VA to Hagerstown, MD to Annapolis, MD to LaPlata, MD.
Jinny Beyer designed a neat compass quilt and the pattern for 1 of the 12 squares is available at each store.
Pluse other reasons to try to go to all twelve.  Still got 4 days to do it.

Just sayin......


----------



## scott_audio

good morning all, 36 here and expecting no higher than 62 today.

going to Gauley Bridge, Kanawha Falls and the New River Bridge today to try to get some pics and visit with a congregation up that way.

 

Hope everyone has a good day,
Scott

PS Hope everyone with colds and so forth are feeling better


----------



## scott_audio

oh yeah, and how do you get your avatars so small?  No matter how small I make mine, it's always huge, what's the secret?


----------



## Leslie

Good morning everyone,

24 degrees and very frosty. It seems that my cold is over. It last ~24 hours which has to be the shortest cold in history! Must have been a weak rhinovirus...

L


----------



## Jeff

Good morning, everyone. It's 54 and sunny in McGregor, Texas.


----------



## Anju 

Hey Jeff - that's what it is here - now -

Good morning everyone -

Glad you are feeling back at it Leslie!


----------



## geoffthomas

48 now.
going up to 51.
60% prob of rain all day.

Have a wonderful day, folks.


----------



## JosephGats

Good Morning

I still haven't slept and don't plan on it for at least 5 more hours.  House sitting 4 dogs and cleaning up before they get home in an hour or two.  California, I miss you.


----------



## Elmore Hammes

Good morning all. Another nice Fall day in Indiana. Busy day as I make final preparations for my Mission trip to Mexico - I leave this afternoon to meet the other missionaries and we head south tomorrow morning. I'll have limited internet access so other than an occasional e-mail check I will be off the boards for the next 8 days. Have a great day (and 8 more in my absence).
Elmore


----------



## Susan in VA

Mornin', all.

51 here and not getting any warmer.  And more rain.  

Paperwork day, with a side of laundry, liberally sprinkled with dishes and kitchen stuff, garnished by two loose buttons that need re-sewing, topped with emails for school, and a soupcon of Kindleboards...


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

scott_audio said:


> oh yeah, and how do you get your avatars so small? No matter how small I make mine, it's always huge, what's the secret?


Scott,

Harvey recently increased the size of the avatars, people with smaller avatars set them up when the size limit was at the smaller size. Some of us have upgraded and also have the larger size.

Joseph, get some sleep!

Good morning, everyone!

Not so wet today, we got 2 1/2" of rain at our house over the last couple days, here in Northern VA. Getting ready for the meeting from hell tomorrow and working on a quilt proposal. 

Everyone have a fantastic day!

Betsy


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Good Morning!

50s and gray again this morning in northern VA, suiting my mood as I am going to the board meeting from hell not-so-later today.  How can a simple quarterly board meeting take so freaking long?  We'll be in Baltimore by ten and then won't leave till about four unless this meeting is different from the others we've had.  Oh well, nice people and they generally have good food at these things, that part is good.   I wonder if they'll notice if I start reading my Kindle during the meeting?  

Betsy


----------



## Ann in Arlington

Good Morning.

Well, Betsy gave the weather report.  

Plan for the day is to leave here around 10 and head up to Frederick, Maryland to meet up with much extended family for a birthday luncheon with my aunt who is turning 90.  It should be quite a party:  crab cake sandwiches, crab soup, carrot cake and balloons!    Nieces and nephews coming from far and wide to celebrate -- but she thinks it's just her niece from Baltimore coming up to take her to lunch like she usually does.  

Betsy:  have your laptop with you?  Surely there's wireless. . . .you can pretend to be taking notes while checking in here.  

Hope everyone has a great day!


----------



## Jeff

Good morning, everyone. It's cloudy and 56 in McGregor, Texas. Have a great Saturday.


----------



## Leslie

Good morning all,

45 degrees and rainy here. Not sure what I'll do this morning. I may try to get to the movies to see *A Serious Man* at 1:45 pm.

L


----------



## Susan in VA

Good morning!

The fourth day of gray damp 50's weather...  and actually even Betsy's board meeting sounds exciting when I contemplate my day...  DD needs to do The Major Cleanup Project in her room, and that means I'll be asked to help, advise, and come up to inspect every twenty minutes or so.  Means I'll be home all day but can't get anything done that requires concentration....  which means....  housework day     

We used to have a rule about straightening up the room every Saturday morning, but when this school year started that went by the wayside, so we're talking about a two-month mess.  Which, for a six-year-old, means ankle-deep stuff.  

(Yoo-hoo, Betsy...  I don't suppose you need a volunteer to take notes....)

Well, might as well get down to work.  I'll consider it a start on 2010 spring cleaning.  

Hope everyone has a more exciting day....


----------



## Sandpiper

Good morning!  It's mid November and summer continues in the Chicago area!!!  Forecasted high of 63 today.  What's goin' on?  Not that I'm complaining.  I just may get something for my birthday that I've always wanted and never have received -- a warm (early) December day.  Maybe...maybe...maybe.


----------



## Anju 

Good Morning - oops afternoon - had some rather important errands to run with DH, no big bad board meetings, thank goodness, no bad weather, just early start.  Hop eeveryones day is going well.


----------



## scott_audio

good morning everyone, 40 here in wild, wonderful southern WV.  6:20 AM and I have my veggies cut up for the day, red sauce on for lasagna tonight, having a post-breakfast waffle, getting ready to go for a walk in the still-dark forest to get a picture of a deer, raccoon or maybe a bear!  I'm looking forward to getting the Sunday morning tasks done so I can turn the computer and TV and everything else off and chill on the couch with my Kindle.  I love the font hack, I can read for hours without eye strain.

Have a great Sunday, all,
Scott


----------



## Leslie

Hello,

Lots of pouring rain yesterday and into last night -- remnants of hurricane Ida. Mild this morning, 50 degrees, and the rain has stopped. Not sure what is on the agenda for today.

L


----------



## geoffthomas

Good Sunday Morning.

Well we completed QuiltersQuest yesterday.
For those who know the area, on Wednesday we did GreatFalls, FairfaxCity, Burke and Warrenton.
Yesterday we did Hagerstown, Frederick, MtAiry, Catonsville, Towson, Annapolis, LaPlata.
180 miles on Wednesday and 300 miles yesterday.
But a lot of fun spending the day with my best friend (my wife).
And we got to break in our new Magellan Maestro 4700 (GPS).

It is 46 in Derwood, MD going up to 69 with cloouds.
But a dry day and it is sunny right now.


----------



## drenee

Mid 40s in northern WV, heading to the 60s again today.  
Yesterday was a beautiful day, and today is expected to 
be just as nice.

I got a new car on Friday late afternoon, so yesterday I 
read the book and learned all I could about it.

Today I'm planning on cross stitching and watching 
the race in Phoenix.  

Happy Sunday.
deb


----------



## Anju 

Mornin' all - 60 now, probably mid 70's, blue skies, no more rain to speak of until next June  
Washing, church for me, football, and reading on our agenda.

Scott - sounds awesome, hope you were careful walking in the dark, any pictures to post?

Deb, what kinda car?


----------



## Jane Bled

Ohayou, bonjour, good morning, and all that jazz!  I'm so hungry I could eat a horse.  The weather is dreary and unsignificant.  My kitty is playing with the blinds, even though I've told him to quit at least 10 times.  In the bedroom, my fiance is sleeping soundly.  Lucky him!  If only my slumber were as deep...but my mind races--I have too many thoughts to stay asleep for long.  

Hoping for sunshine and bright thoughts this afternoon!  

Jane Bled


----------



## drenee

Subaru Legacy.

deb


----------



## Jeff

Good morning, everyone. It's currently 65 in the heart of Texas with an expected high of 77.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Good morning!

Jane, hope you have a sunny day! The sun came out here in northern VA, I had to remind my husband what that bright glowing orb in the sky was. I've got the door to the patio open so I can check on the progress of my neighbor's tree coming down (they started at 7:30 this morning!)









I survived the board meeting, they had shrimp salad for lunch, yum! No wireless, our host uses an air card.  The meeting ended at 4, traffic was bad, we stopped for dinner on the way home (78 miles one way between their house and ours) an got home about 8. So, just a twelve hour day. Sometimes I think we work too hard at having fun.

Betsy


----------



## Susan in VA

Good morning! Finally a sunny day! 

It just dawned on me this morning that it's November 15th and that means the holidays are almost upon us. Now, I do like most of the seasonal festivities and traditions, but.... about six weeks ago I started a Humongous Reorganizing Project in my house, which meant I needed to use my living room as a kind of staging area while the other spaces are being worked in. And I've been too busy to get it completed, so my living room is still, well let's just say uninviting.  So I've just realized that I have, what, _two weeks_ or so to get this done if I want to actually have a holiday-decorated living room and/or space for a tree and/or people over for hot chocolate and Christmas cookies. Yikes! 

Better have another cup of tea here, and make a plan.


----------



## Leslie

Good morning and happy Monday, everyone!

40 degrees here with sunshine predicted for today.

L


----------



## drenee

47 and partly cloudy with a high of 58 expected in northern WV this fine Monday morning.  
I am finally back in my apartment for a few consecutive days.  I need to go to the grocery 
store today and pick up a book at the library.
Have a wonderful day, KB friends.
deb


----------



## geoffthomas

Good Monday AM.
it is 46 now going up to 61 and sunny.
A terrific day in Derwood, MD.

Have a wonderful day, all.


----------



## Jane Bled

Mornin'!  *yawns*  The birds are going crazy outside (and driving my kitty crazy, too)...I'm starving as usual, but the thought of cooking breakfast makes me sad (because then I'd have to move my lazy butt off the couch!)...and I wish I could play hooky from work so I could sit here and daydream.  In case you hadn't already guessed, I'm very lethargic today!   Hope everyone's having a great morning (and a more productive one than mine).


----------



## Jeff

It's 51 only going to 61 in the heart of Texas. Good morning, everyone.


----------



## Jane Bled

Betsy the Quilter said:


> Good morning!
> 
> Jane, hope you have a sunny day! The sun came out here in northern VA, I had to remind my husband what that bright glowing orb in the sky was. I've got the door to the patio open so I can check on the progress of my neighbor's tree coming down (they started at 7:30 this morning!)
> I survived the board meeting, they had shrimp salad for lunch, yum! No wireless, our host uses an air card.  The meeting ended at 4, traffic was bad, we stopped for dinner on the way home (78 miles one way between their house and ours) an got home about 8. So, just a twelve hour day. Sometimes I think we work too hard at having fun.
> 
> Betsy


Sorry I missed this yesterday, Betsy. Good morning! I love Virginia--been there several times on vacation. So you had sunshine, huh? Lucky you!!! In MI the weather was gloomy all day. *pouts*

Now I'm hungry for shrimp salad! It's been ages since I indulged. 12 hours is an extremely long day! I would be dead on my feet if I worked that much at one time. Hope you have some relaxation time coming up really soon. 
-Jane-


----------



## Anju 

60 when we went walking earlier, 58 now, but by the time I head off to t'ai chi it will be nicer.  Beautiful sunshiny day, as usual.  Everyone have a wonderful day.


----------



## loonlover

59 degrees in central AR with temperatures to fall to the low fifties during the day.  Cloudy and gloomy, but not expecting much more rain to fall.  Oh, well, what fell overnight makes it too wet to rake leaves today.  Maybe I'll get something done inside.

Hope all have a good day.


----------



## crebel

41 in Iowa this morning and raining.  Rain predicted for every day this week, bluk.....at least it isn't quite cold enough to snow!  Everyone have a safe and happy day.

Chris


----------



## Susan in VA

Sunny here, but otherwise not a great morning...  DD stayed home from school after developing a fever and cough last night.  Seems a little bit better this morning, but neither of us slept for more than about ten minutes at a time.  Luckily I didn't have any appointments today.  Getting my KB fix over a cup of tea, but will probably be napping every chance I get today...

Hope everyone has a great day!


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Susan, hope your daughter is feeling better and that you get some sleep!

Jane--I was pretty much a veg yesterday.  Today I have to get some things done.  Worked out already!

Betsy


----------



## scott_audio

good morning, 62 and a beautiful day here in beautiful downtown Montgomery WV.  Cleaned up yet more leaves, waiting for the Schwan's guy and the UPS truck, covered the AC, and getting ready to try Kindle for PC.  Hope everyone has a good day.

Scott

PS Hi, and welcome, Jane


----------



## intinst

Good Morning everyone. Beginning my 15th day in a a row working. To give us a break on Saturday and Sunday, we only work 8 hours, not 10 like Monday through Friday. We are supposed to be off 4 days for Thanksgiving, but will probably only get that day.This was so much easier 15 or 20 years ago. Be safe,all.


----------



## scott_audio

intinst said:


> Good Morning everyone. Beginning my 15th day in a a row working. To give us a break on Saturday and Sunday, we only work 8 hours, not 10 like Monday through Friday. We are supposed to be off 4 days for Thanksgiving, but will probably only get that day.This was so much easier 15 or 20 years ago. Be safe,all.


That's a lot of hours for anyone, hope you can get a break, soon


----------



## intinst

That's just the way it is in aviation maintenance. Sometimes chicken, sometimes feathers. It seems that eveyone wants their aircraft worked on at the same time, especially before the end of the year, for tax purposes. Then we'l be sweeping floors to keep busy come January and February.


----------



## jpmorgan49

It's a chilly 47 here in Chicagoland and it isn't getting any warmer.  It looks like rain for the next few days too, few more weeks and it may be snow!!!
jp


----------



## Leslie

Morning all,

40 degrees and a mostly sunny day in store for us here in Maine.

L


----------



## Jeff

Hmm. 'Warmer in Maine this morning than here in central Texas, Leslie.

Good morning, everyone. Hope you all have a terrific day.


----------



## scott_audio

52, going up to 62, waiting for the UPS truck with my replacement KDX, making out general holiday 'cards' today (intentionally drab green paper with a decorative color laser border and a cursive font, printed three to a page, trimmed for a nice full-bleed effect, a barely visible "It's all humbug!" watermark and stuffed haphazardly into an equally drab #10 envelope).  I'm so thankful for contact lists, mail merge, etc.  I can go through and type a little personalized message for everyone, click a button, trim and I'm done.  What I'll do with the rest of the morning, not sure.

Have a great day, all,
Scott


----------



## geoffthomas

44 at present with the expectation of reaching a high of 56 today.
Weather.com says it will be sunny.

Have a great day.


----------



## loonlover

41 this morning.  It's to be cloudy with a chance of rain.  Have to be at the arena today to keep people out of the arena bowl while ice skaters practice for a show on Thursday.  Should provide a lot of reading time.


----------



## drenee

48 currently and headed to 61 and partly sunny today.  
Have a great day everyone.
deb


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Good morning!

Sun is shining, it's in the mid 40s here.  Slept in, felt cruddy all night and still do.  Dreamt I was trying to take my temperature and couldn't keep the thermometer under my tongue, LOL!  

Everyone have a great day!

Betsy


----------



## Anju 

Scott - just don't attack the UPS driver!

60 deg this morning - felt lousy enough to not walk this morning, bad dreams all night, but have enough errands to do to make up for it, furbabies lose out though.

Everyone have a terrific day!


----------



## scott_audio

Anju No. 469 said:


> Scott - just don't attack the UPS driver!...


naw, he's a nice guy and a Redskins fan










Hope everyone is feeling better


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Thanks for the get well, Scott!  (But why do people think cats can't spell? LOL!)

Let us know when your DX arrives!

Betsy


----------



## dnagirl

Good morning everyone!  It's time to expand my horizons into the other areas of this board.  It's cold in Texas this morning, I actually had to break out the winter coat.  Brrrrrrrrrr...


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Good morning, dnagirl!

Yes, lots of other areas besides the Free Books thread, LOL!  Grab your coffee and chat with us!

Betsy


----------



## drenee

Welcome to the Good Morning thread, dnagirl.  
deb


----------



## Susan in VA

Good morning, everyone!

DD's home again today, so I've had to start rescheduling appointments...  she's feeling somewhat better though, so I imagine she'll be back at school tomorrow.  I"m not getting a thing done while she's home...  

Enjoy the day!


----------



## Leslie

Betsy the Quilter said:


> Good morning!
> 
> Sun is shining, it's in the mid 40s here. Slept in, felt cruddy all night and still do. Dreamt I was trying to take my temperature and couldn't keep the thermometer under my tongue, LOL!
> 
> Everyone have a great day!
> 
> Betsy


That's because you are supposed to put it in your ear...










L


----------



## Leslie

Betsy the Quilter said:


> Thanks for the get well, Scott! (But why do people think cats can't spell? LOL!)
> 
> Let us know when your DX arrives!
> 
> Betsy


I missed something. Did Scott have to return his DX? What was wrong with it?


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

As near as I can tell, it was taken over by aliens (possibly from "V") and was making weird noises...
http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,15659.msg299936.html#msg299936

Betsy


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Leslie said:


> That's because you are supposed to put it in your ear...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> L


Thank you, I think, for thinking I'm that young....

This is the one I use--don't know why I was having a problem...









Betsy


----------



## scott_audio

Leslie said:


> I missed something. Did Scott have to return his DX? What was wrong with it?


screen started flickering and ghosting, then the text to speech began messing up, then it got worse from there, strange ticking sounds, tried resets, replacing book files, factory defaults, etc., and in the end I couldn't even get a menu after reset, I'm expecting my replacement today


----------



## crebel

Good Morning all, rainy and cool here in Iowa, AGAIN.  I have had a lousy night and crummy morning and it is so nice to come to Kindleboards to lighten things up and have conversation with intelligent, funny, caring folks.  Kindleboarders are the best.


----------



## drenee

I'm sorry you're having a rough time, crebel.  
Glad you decided to spend some time with us here.
deb


----------



## geoffthomas

Chris,
Like Deb said, we are here for you.
It is good for us to understand that you know you are loved here.
So a great big virtual group-hug.


Just sayin.....


----------



## crebel

Thank you both so much, group-hug was much needed!  It certainly isn't an end-of-the-world situation, just some backstabbing, infighting, politicking in a group to which I belong and I somehow got dragged into the middle.  It will work itself out eventually, but I am angry and my feelings are hurt.  Like I said before, kindleboarders are the best and I appreciate your kind words and taking a break from the situation here is wonderful therapy!  Enough boo-hooing and grumping from me -- on to the Chocolate Relieves Stress thread!

Chris


----------



## Leslie

Morning all,

24 frosty degrees this morning. We needed to start the car to warm it up before leaving.

{{{Chris}}} ...now go read a good book. I just started one which seems to be promising: Branded Ann, about a female pirate. This is something new for me. I haven't read too many pirate stories and certainly none with female pirates.

L


----------



## drenee

Good morning, KB friends.  47 this morning in northern WV.  
Mammogram and sonagram with specialist this morning.
Then I have a special order library book to pick up.  The 
Dortmunder series by Donald Westlake.  Hard to find the
early ones in print, so the Ohio library has been getting 
them for me.  
Have a great day.

Loonlover, be sure to go to the Anniversary Thread this morning.  
deb


----------



## Anju 

63 this morning - will be another nice day here though.  Grounded by the doctor, no walking, at all, for 5 days, pulled a groin muscle about 6 weeks ago and finally went to get it checked out.  Going to check out that book Leslie, a female pirate sounds pretty cool, and since I will be on my you know what with my kindle I will need more than the kazillion books I already have  

Good luck deb, hope your feet get to stay on the ground this time  

Chris, things better today?


----------



## geoffthomas

45 now, expected 57 cloudy.

Chris - hope things are better(?)
Deb - my prayers are with you.
Dona - keep the love flowing.

Gotta go be an employee.


----------



## drenee

I love the new news banner at the top of the home page.  So colorful.
deb


----------



## Ann in Arlington

Good Morning!

I _didn't_ have to get up at 6 a.m. today. O'course, I woke up at 6:15 anyway. . . . .


----------



## drenee

Ann, don't you just hate that? 
I've been waking up at 4:30.  Thankfully, most morning I can go 
back to sleep.  But every once in a while I just get up and watch
an old movie.
deb


----------



## Ann in Arlington

I actually don't mind too much. . . as I tend to be a morning person anyway. And, I'd prefer to wake up naturally at almost any time. . . even those ungodly hours. . .than be jolted awake by an alarm of some kind.

But when I _have_ to be up by a certain time I have to set one.


----------



## scott_audio

good morning, 

switching between shifts all the time, i never know what day or time it is, I'm happy I can sleep at all or wake up and have energy

busy day here, need more coffee,

have a good day, all


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Leslie said:


> {{{Chris}}} ...now go read a good book. I just started one which seems to be promising: Branded Ann, about a female pirate. This is something new for me. I haven't read too many pirate stories and certainly none with female pirates.


You haven't read enough bodice-rippers then. 

Deb--we're thinking of you!

Good morning everyone! Slept in today. Feeling better than I've felt the last couple days, some energy returns! Hope everyone has a fantastic day. It's supposed to be cloudy today in northern VA but the sun is shining right now!

Betsy


----------



## Jeff

Good morning from freezing Texas. Everybody that's sick or injured is ordered to get well soon. Everyone else must have a great day.


----------



## Jane Bled

It's a beautiful, sunny morning in Ferndale, MI.  My kitty is curled up next to me.  My coffee is cold, but still drinkable.  I'm thinking about a cheese omelette for breakfast.  I can't believe it's already 9 am!  Time flies when the internet sucks you in.


----------



## Leslie

Betsy the Quilter said:


> You haven't read enough bodice-rippers then.


Everyone knows what type of rippers I like but I am trying to broaden my horizons.


----------



## crebel

Good Morning all.  Still cool and rainy here, thinking of building a houseboat.  Thanks for the morning hug Leslie and everyone else for checking on me!  My frame of mind is much better today; still no resolution to the mess, but I can handle it.  Everyone have a safe and happy day!  Dona I am sorry if you are in pain, but I would love for someone to ORDER me to the couch with my kindle and DH waiting on me for 5 days - hope you can enjoy it!  If I was close enough I would come be your attendant.


----------



## Anju 

Thanks Chris - Jimmy is quite the good attendant, and fusses at me if he thinks I am dong too much    he is definitely a keeper (took me long enough to find him   )


----------



## dnagirl

Good morning everyone!  39 degrees when I got to work at 6 this morning here in DFW, Texas.  I thought this place was supposed to be warm?  Here's to today being a better day for me and a great day for everyone!


----------



## vikingwarrior22

it was 28  when I got up here in central Texas the suns out and its warmed up to 31 feels good as J.Buffet sings just another trip around the sun...life is good. Have a good day everyone


----------



## intinst

Good morning. I barely woke in time to say that. The seven day a week thing is taking it's toll of me. It was much easier to do at 37 than it is at 57. Trying to hang in till I'm 62 and retire then, but it's getting harder to wait as it gets harder to do the things required to accomplish my job. I know that I am lucky to have a job in aviation right now and am thankful for that. Be safe, all.


----------



## Susan in VA

If I pretend I'm in California, I can still say good morning, barely.  But since I'm on the East Coast, I had an airport run first thing this morning, which kept me from my a.m. KB fix.    And DD is home from school for the third day in a row, and NOTHING is getting done around here.      

What a week...


Everyone please have a nice day!


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

You too, Susan!!!  Be strong.

Betsy


----------



## Susan in VA

Betsy the Quilter said:


> You too, Susan!!! Be strong.
> 
> Betsy


LOL! It's fun having her home (she's not seriously ill, after all), but productivity goes out the window! The only time to get anything done is after she's in bed, and that's my study time. So little things like paperwork and major housework are either not happening at all or going at snail's pace. And I have a stack of things to do, including a beta read which I committed to before DD developed this bug. Eeek!

Chocolate would probably help...


----------



## scott_audio

Susan in VA said:


> Chocolate would probably help...




just being helpful


----------



## Susan in VA

scott_audio said:


> just being helpful


Yum! I'm tempted to turn that into my laptop wallpaper


----------



## 911jason

Here's one in wallpaper size for you Susan... 1600x1200.


----------



## JeanneB

Good morning Everyone!
Its 4:24 AM ... woke up early, wide awake....if I go back to bed I guarantee I will fall sound asleep before the alarm rings at 6:00 ... that's life! 

Have a safe, happy day everyone!!


----------



## drenee

Good morning, KB friends.  Welcome to the Good Morning thread, JeanneB.
I woke up about 4:30 and could not get back to sleep.  Meeting friends for 
a 50th birthday at 8:30 this evening.  That's late for me.  I guess I better get
a nap this afternoon.  
50 degrees currently.  Rainy and 55 today in northern WV.  
Have a great Thursday.
deb


----------



## Leslie

Good morning everyone,

20.3 degrees this morning. Brrr! I just got notified that the other half of my carpool will not be driving for the next 5 days, so I am stuck with being out of the house at 7 am every morning from now til Thanksgiving.

L


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Good morning!

Breezy, damp and mild this morning in northern VA!  The Boothbay Harbor Buoy wind chime is ringing, which reminds me to be glad I'm not in Leslie's Maine this morning...brrrr!

Housecleaning and prep today for the family Thanksgiving on Saturday!  (The next generation goes to their inlaws for the real T'giving.)  12 for dinner, 13 if my brother comes.  I'll have to call him today.

Betsy


----------



## KathyluvsKindle

B-r-r-r-r-r. A heavy frost for the third morning in a row.

A good day to you all.


----------



## scott_audio

windy, wet and warm here, therm. says 50, expected up to 56 today.  hope everyone has a good day  -scott


----------



## scott_audio

911jason said:


> Here's one in wallpaper size for you Susan... 1600x1200.


good lookin' out Jason

susan, my landlord (from VA), is visiting this weekend, and I'm making her a batch of double chocolate peanut butter bon bons - (make ganache, pour into molds making dime sized circles, then they are frozen, then the peanut butter mixture... peanut butter, butter, vanilla, dark chocolate chips all melted together, then formed into a dough with powdered sugar, and chilled, then wrapped around the ganache, chilled again, then dunked in dark chocolate.


----------



## Jeff

Good morning from McGregor, Texas where it's 44 going to be 71.


----------



## JeanneB

Its a gorgeous day here on eastern Long Island.  Almost feels spring-like.  (Wishful thinking)


----------



## geoffthomas

52 going up to 60 and raining all day.

Have a dry wonderful day.


----------



## Ann in Arlington

Yeah. DH was thinking of mowing the lawn this morning before he went to work if it was dry enough when the sun came up.

I just broke it to him that it was not really dry enough and that whole 'sun coming up' thing seemed a bit unlikely today.   He was so upset about that, that he went back to sleep.


----------



## Anju 

60 deg, low 70's today, blue skies - sitting on my rump reading all day - actually going crazy! but it's better than pain.


----------



## drenee

scott_audio said:


> susan, my landlord (from VA), is visiting this weekend, and I'm making her a batch of double chocolate peanut butter bon bons - (make ganache, pour into molds making dime sized circles, then they are frozen, then the peanut butter mixture... peanut butter, butter, vanilla, dark chocolate chips all melted together, then formed into a dough with powdered sugar, and chilled, then wrapped around the ganache, chilled again, then dunked in dark chocolate.


Are you kidding me? Are you the perfect man? I've read your What's For Dinner posts and now this; my goodness. 
deb


----------



## scott_audio

drenee said:


> Are you the perfect man? I've read your What's For Dinner posts and now this; my goodness.
> deb


no  I have a lengthy list of faults, for sure, but I don't hide from them, acknowledge them, fix them when I can, and on the rare occasion when I can't, make sure I have good people around me who aren't shy about pointing it out when I'm messing up - thank God for friends who aren't subtle, politically correct or even polite when it comes to pointing out mistakes. My landlord is a friend and what better way to thank her than with lots of chocolate and peanut butter!

I do love to cook though; I'm not really good at it, but I love to try.


----------



## drenee

My best friend is like that, has no problem pointing out my faults.  
I love that.  I can only be a better person because of it.  
You sound like a great tenant and a great friend.
deb


----------



## Anju 

deb what's the word, did they have your results yesterday?


----------



## geoffthomas

scott_audio said:


> no  I have a lengthy list of faults, for sure, but I don't hide from them, acknowledge them, fix them when I can, and on the rare occasion when I can't, make sure I have good people around me who aren't shy about pointing it out when I'm messing up - thank God for friends who aren't subtle, politically correct or even polite when it comes to pointing out mistakes. My landlord is a friend and what better way to thank her than with lots of chocolate and peanut butter!
> 
> I do love to cook though; I'm not really good at it, but I love to try.


Dude,
I agree with Deb.
I like to cook and I bake a little, I make coffee for my wife and clean dishes when she is tired and made dinner.
But cooking AND making chocolate.

Women must love you.
My hat is off to you.

Just sayin......


----------



## geoffthomas

Anju No. 469 said:


> deb what's the word, did they have your results yesterday?


Yes Deb,
Things are ok......right?


----------



## drenee

Thank you for asking.  

I have to have a biopsy on Monday.  The doctor showed me the spots on 
the digital mammograms.  Let me take just a second to say, WOW, what a
difference the digital makes.  They had my pictures side by side and even I, 
the patient, could tell the difference.  They are going to do a procedure called
a stereotopic biopsy.  The doctor said he is leaning towards benign.  I think
that's good news.  
deb


----------



## Anju 

scott - congrats on 500 posts!  WOO WOO

If you ever think you might want a female partner, there are lots and lots of single women down here, not necessarily looking for a husband but a companion - and I can already see them lining outside your door


----------



## geoffthomas

Deb we will keep praying for good results.

And look how close you and Dona are to the 5,000 post mark.

Just sayin.....


----------



## drenee

OMG, I am almost to 5,000.  I hadn't even noticed that.  
Thanks.  
And thanks for the prayers.  I'll take all I can get.
deb


----------



## crebel

37 degrees and foggy to add to the continued rain here this morning (I guess more heavy mist than rain - can it rain and be foggy at the same time?).  Scott the bon bons sound completely yummy, "Won't you be my neighbor?"   Deb, you will remain in my prayers, I've been through the same thing and know that until you get that definitive benign test result, the worry lingers, lots of positive thoughts are being sent your way by your KB friends .  Leslie, my sympathies on your carpool schedule !

Everyone have a safe and happy day!


----------



## Susan in VA

911jason said:


> Here's one in wallpaper size for you Susan... 1600x1200.


Thank you! Now all I need is a drooling smiley.


Spoiler



Or have those all been used up over in the Hugh thread?


----------



## Susan in VA

scott_audio said:


> good lookin' out Jason
> 
> susan, my landlord (from VA), is visiting this weekend, and I'm making her a batch of double chocolate peanut butter bon bons - (make ganache, pour into molds making dime sized circles, then they are frozen, then the peanut butter mixture... peanut butter, butter, vanilla, dark chocolate chips all melted together, then formed into a dough with powdered sugar, and chilled, then wrapped around the ganache, chilled again, then dunked in dark chocolate.


WOW. <wondering if I could hitch a ride with this landlord...>


----------



## Susan in VA

Good morning! Despite those _other_ local reports, I haven't seen a drop of rain here all day. Odd.

Deb, glad your doctor is optimistic. Sending good thoughts your way!

Scott, your dinner thread posts are so adventurous sometimes, and now the bonbons... Your friends and neighbors must all be lining up at your door when you cook. (When you dip bonbons/candies/truffles in chocolate, how do you let them dry? I tried a mesh rack, and they stick too much and break when you take them off, and I tried wax paper and the chocolate makes a little puddle and then when you remove them it doesn't look good where the excess breaks off. The recipes somehow gloss over this part.)

Between that recipe (even though I don't like peanut butter) and the photos, I'm feeling inspired to go through cookbooks and find some new truffle recipes to try....

Have a good day everyone!


----------



## Susan in VA

It figures, twenty minutes after I posted this it started to rain, just to prove me wrong.


----------



## scott_audio

Susan in VA said:


> Scott, your dinner thread posts are so adventurous sometimes, and now the bonbons... Your friends and neighbors must all be lining up at your door when you cook. (When you dip bonbons/candies/truffles in chocolate, how do you let them dry? I tried a mesh rack, and they stick too much and break when you take them off, and I tried wax paper and the chocolate makes a little puddle and then when you remove them it doesn't look good where the excess breaks off. The recipes somehow gloss over this part.)


i posted this once, but it didn't take for whatever reason, so you're getting a shorter version of it 

my neighbors don't really gather at my door - they like my bread and candy, but most of the time i eat a variation of rather boring foods... tofu, beans, rice... most of the time i eat from a small crockpot lol... i do love to cook and try new things though.

on the chocolate...i'm no expert, by any means, but i've found that how i heat the chocolate (very slowly and only to about 84F), then allowing it to cool just slowly just until it starts thicken again, stirring slowly and often) and chilling the centers in the fridge for at least 4 hours make all the difference - when i dunk the centers, the chocolate sets almost immediately and has a nice shine to it (1 T shortening and a dash of salt to each pound of chocolate). I dip them using a standard fork, with a circular motion to shake off any excess chocolate and i have no noticeable pooling... i put them on a chilled half sheet pan lined with parchment paper.

If you want them to be super neat, you can get bonbon molds


----------



## scott_audio

Anju No. 469 said:


> scott - congrats on 500 posts! WOO WOO
> 
> If you ever think you might want a female partner, there are lots and lots of single women down here, not necessarily looking for a husband but a companion - and I can already see them lining outside your door


thanks! I'm on here way too much, hard to believe I made it to 500 already, I guess I should be working instead of posting  As for the companions, I'm not looking, but nice of you to think about all that =)


----------



## Susan in VA

scott_audio said:


> my neighbors don't really gather at my door - they like my bread and candy, but most of the time i eat a variation of rather boring foods... tofu, beans, rice... most of the time i eat from a small crockpot lol... i do love to cook and try new things though.


Have you found all the food threads on KB? There have been half a dozen or so... There's also a Kindle-readable recipe collection culled from all the ones posted in the various threads!



scott_audio said:


> on the chocolate...i'm no expert, by any means, but i've found that how i heat the chocolate (very slowly and only to about 84F), then allowing it to cool just slowly just until it starts thicken again, stirring slowly and often) and chilling the centers in the fridge for at least 4 hours make all the difference - when i dunk the centers, the chocolate sets almost immediately and has a nice shine to it (1 T shortening and a dash of salt to each pound of chocolate). I dip them using a standard fork, with a circular motion to shake off any excess chocolate and i have no noticeable pooling... i put them on a chilled half sheet pan lined with parchment paper.


A-ha! I think chilling the centers must really be what makes the difference, then. I'll be trying that out ASAP with my favorites -- orange marzipan centers with chopped walnuts, dipped in dark chocolate. It never occurred to me that chilled centers would let the chocolate set before it dripped.  Thanks for posting this!!



scott_audio said:


> If you want them to be super neat, you can get bonbon molds


  I have those... not from Amazon, but from the local crafts store... and I have two dipping forks too! Not to mention about six cookbooks dedicated to truffles and candies. And yet I have never been able to produce ones that looked professionally dipped. With your advice, maybe that will change...


----------



## 911jason

Susan in VA said:


> Thank you! Now all I need is a drooling smiley.
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> Or have those all been used up over in the Hugh thread?


----------



## intinst

911jason said:


>


Your wish is my command.


----------



## Leslie

Greetings, earthlings....

48 degrees this morning. It looks like we are in for a mild but rainy day.

L


----------



## scott_audio

Good morning, all. Brrr it's c-c-cold... it's only 37, but still it feels cold... expecting up to 57 today.  Have a good day


----------



## drenee

Good Friday morning, KB friends.  45 and going to 51 and partly sunny today.  
Have a wonderful day.
deb


----------



## JeanneB

Its pouring rain here, on eastern Long Island... lights are flickering, even heard some thunder. Wish I could stay home... supposed to clear up by noon though.


----------



## Jeff

Good morning from deep in the heart of Texas. It's a rainy 63 degrees right now and should be going up to 60, according to Google weather. Stay warm and dry, everybody.


----------



## scott_audio

Susan in VA said:


> I think chilling the centers must really be what makes the difference, then. I'll be trying that out ASAP with my favorites -- orange marzipan centers with chopped walnuts, dipped in dark chocolate.


If you experiment a little, you'll find that tempering the chocolate will make just as much difference in how well they set. The orange/walnut sounds super-delicious


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Good morning!

Clear day this morning, looks gorgeous, not too cold here in northern VA.  Day two of getting ready for the whole fam-damily descending tomorrow.  Cleaning the studio/family room so the grandkids can be noisy down there, prepping what can be prepped.  Getting together a digital slide show of our trip this summer so we can bore the family.  

Betsy


----------



## dnagirl

Good morning!  Woke up to a rainy warm day here in DFW.  Wish I could crawl back into bed!


----------



## loonlover

43 going to a high of 61 and partly cloudy.  Up earlier than intended - guess due to having had to arise earlier the last 3 days to go to work. The Zac Brown Band is in concert at the arena tonight - don't have to be there until 4:30 PM for that.

Have a good day all.


----------



## Anju 

Morning all - 60 deg now, 72 predicted, blue skies - how boring  

Every one have a great day


----------



## drenee

Dona, you are so bad.
deb


----------



## geoffthomas

44 going to 58 and sunny.


----------



## crebel

Good Morning all.  39 degrees but no rain!!!!  Everyone have a safe and happy day.

Chris


----------



## Rasputina

53 at 9 am and light clouds. 

Can't believe it's Friday.


----------



## intinst

What's a Friday?


----------



## Tip10

Its that magical day right before a day off -- for you that comes what -- every second month or so.

I've been through them supposed 13 straight 12's and then one off (that only seemed to materialize every other time its was supposed to) before -- I feel for ya!

Hang in there and be safe -- with a heavy on the safe side -- that's usually what starts to slip after all them long hours!


----------



## Anju 

intinst said:


> What's a Friday?


pay day ?


----------



## intinst

Anju No. 469 said:


> pay day ?


Yeah, but since we went to direct deposit and online check stub information, even payday isn't a change in the week.


----------



## Susan in VA

Jason, Intinst, thanks for the smileys!  I'm sure they'll also find their way over to the aforementioned thread in short order...  

Scott, tempering chocolate wasn't a problem once I stopped foolishly trying to estimate and invested in a candy thermometer about a decade ago    But I haven't made any form of candies since about four years ago, when I spent an entire day making four different recipes for someone's 70th birthday and mailed them to her only to have them get lost in the mail.  Since I filed a complaint, they were eventually returned to me by the post office a month or so later, completely ruined of course.  Made me lose interest in homemade truffles for a long time.      Now starting to seriously think about digging out the thermometer and double boiler this weekend...

DD was finally back in school today, so I've had a busy day trying to catch up on things.  Hope everyone had a nice Friday!


----------



## dnagirl

Good morning!  6:30 AM here in Texas and it's still raining.  I'm at work and hopefully this is the last six-day workweek we'll have to do this year.


----------



## scott_audio

Happy Saturday and good morning, all.  I'm not sure if it is true that weather changes can contribute to illness, but I have that itchy-throat-slighty-sore-i'm-gonna-get-strepp-and-be-in-bed-for-a-couple-days kind of feeling :|  Oh well, it's bound to happen to anyone every few years - I hardly ever get sick.  Will be a nice day to sip some barley tea and relax with a good book.  Have an awesome weekend.


----------



## Ann in Arlington

Gargle with Listerine, have a healthy breakfast with a multivitamin just to be sure, chicken noodle soup for lunch, plenty of clear liquids all day and keep warm. . . . . .with luck the scratchy throat thing will not be able to withstand an onslaught of healthy living.  

Good morning everyone!  I was quite excited yesterday:  got the gas bill and it's only about $16. . .actually LESS than last month.  Woo hoo!  Today is "pay the bills day" and it looks like it won't be too bad.  Oh. . .except for the CC which has broken tooth AND broken car repairs. . . .oh well:  Amazon points for books!


----------



## Jeff

Good morning, everyone. It's 54 in the heart of Texas.


----------



## loonlover

Good morning all.  Woke up much earlier than I wanted to.  49 and cloudy.  Possibility of showers - oh darn, maybe I won't be raking leaves today.


----------



## Leslie

Morning all,

I slept in for a change! 43 degrees and sunny today. Craft fair at Casco Bay High School today. Be there or be square!

L


----------



## scott_audio

Ann in Arlington said:


> Gargle with Listerine, have a healthy breakfast with a multivitamin just to be sure, chicken noodle soup for lunch, plenty of clear liquids all day and keep warm. . . . . .with luck the scratchy throat thing will not be able to withstand an onslaught of healthy living.


multivitamins, got it covered, thanks ann!


----------



## Anju 

Morning everyone - get well Scott - Ann has given you some great advise!  And of course cuddling up with a good book will keep you quiet and give the good stuff a chance to combat all those nasty bugs  

Everything is quiet around here -


----------



## JeanneB

Morning Everyone! 

Cloudy here... not as beautiful as yesterday (yet)...I have hope. 

I am so addicted to these boards all of a sudden!  And that infinity game has sucked me right in!!

Its 9:32 ..and I am still at the table drinking coffee and chit chatting on here...(one sided conversations..hehe).  I better get moving... 

Later...


----------



## drenee

Good morning.  Scott, take care of yourself.  Hope you feel better soon.
It's cool, but nice out this morning.  
I have a gift card to a jewelry store from my birthday I think I'm going to spend today.
Have a great day.  
deb


----------



## scott_audio

drenee said:


> Good morning. Scott, take care of yourself. Hope you feel better soon.
> It's cool, but nice out this morning.
> I have a gift card to a jewelry store from my birthday I think I'm going to spend today.
> Have a great day.
> deb


ohhh shopping, enjoy this beautiful day deb, and thanks for well wishes. Despite my being silly, Ann gave me some good advice and I appreciate it - I wish I'd not had bacon and biscuits and gravy this morning :| I was going to finish cleaning up leaves, but I think I'll listen to her and just take it easy, even though I am feeling OK now.


----------



## geoffthomas

54 now going up to 57 and cloudy.
Think I will take the love of my life over to the SugarLoaf Craft Fair.
Just to walk around and be with her.

You folks enjoy your day, ya hear!


----------



## Susan in VA

Good morning, all! 

It's mostly sunny and I have NO appointments, commitments, or errands that have to happen today, so I can spend the whole day making some progress on the various house projects.

Unless I get sidetracked making truffles, that is. 



Ann in Arlington said:


> got the gas bill and it's only about $16


Ann, what does your house run on gas, a toaster?!?

Scott, hope you're feeling better soon!

Everyone have a nice day!


----------



## Ann in Arlington

Well, since we haven't had to turn on the furnace yet. . . except one test to make sure it still works. . . .the only thing we've been using the gas for is to heat hot water.  

Mind you, we've gone through quite a bit of firewood.


----------



## Susan in VA

Ann in Arlington said:


> Well, since we haven't had to turn on the furnace yet. . . except one test to make sure it still works. . . .the only thing we've been using the gas for is to heat hot water.
> 
> Mind you, we've gone through quite a bit of firewood.


Ahh. Lucky you, to have a fireplace like that. Mine is the cozy-but-mostly-for-show kind that doesn't heat anything over ten feet away. To let you know what you're saving: my gas bill (furnace only) which arrived today is just over a hundred bucks.

'Course I don't bother heating the _hot_ water at my house.....


----------



## Leslie

Morning all,

29 degrees and frosty here this morning. My gas stove (Jotul) is humming away, as it has been for weeks. 

L


----------



## drenee

47 and heading to 59 this wonderful Sunday morning in northern WV.  
Last NASCAR race of the season today.  
Have a wonderful day, KB friends.
deb


----------



## loonlover

Good morning all.

49 degrees going to 60 and partly sunny.  Apparently decided last night I had to come up with an excuse to not rake leaves today.  I stepped in a hole and twisted my foot slightly yesterday.  I'm not in any pain unless I move wrong; it's not even very swollen this morning, but maybe I can say I need to stay off the foot for a couple of days; then there will be inside stuff to keep me busy through Thanksgiving Day.


----------



## Ann in Arlington

I'm not a doctor, nor do I play one on t.v.    but having twisted or sprained many ankles (yeah, I know:  I only have two.  I do repeats) it is absolutely the case that appropriate treatment is to wrap it snugly and keep it elevated.  The best thing is to watch TV, or read, or, best of all. . . . .watch someone else work.  

Good Morning everyone. . . . .coldish but sunny morning here in NoVa.  Redskins play the Cowboys in Dallas at 1. . . .Go 'Skins!  Here's hoping Hunter the Punter hits their giant TV screen!    (Anybody but me think maybe their owner is trying to compensate for something?  )


----------



## drenee

Loonlover, so sorry to hear about your boo boo.  I'm with Ann; rest, reading, and get it all better.
deb


----------



## scott_audio

good morning all, feeling much better here thanks to Ann's good advice and all the well-wishes from everyone.  

Watching the race today... and I love the redskins for any game but this one.  Sorry, Ann, but Dallas will easily win today 

Enjoy the rest of the weekend,
Scott


----------



## drenee

Scott, glad you're feeling better today.  
deb


----------



## Jeff

Good morning, everyone. It's a foggy 48 south of Dallas.


----------



## Elmore Hammes

Good morning, all. Back from my Mission trip to find cooler weather in Indiana. Sun is out and a busy couple days ahead prior to the Thanksgiving holiday. Have a great day.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Good Morning!!!

Survived the famdamily over yesterday though I wasn't sure last night.    Everything was very good.  Plus everyone pitched in to help rake the yard, so that's done!  And the gutters are cleaned out.

And we have leftovers today!

Go 'Skins!!!  Beat Dallas...(I'm remembering the year when Dallas was the ONLY team we beat.    Twice.)  Hope springs eternal.  (Sorry, Dona and Scott, a girl's gotta hope!)

Betsy


----------



## Susan in VA

Good morning all!

Loonlover, so sorry to hear the bad news! I can relate, having done "repeats" like Ann...

Besides staying off it and keeping it elevated and wrapping it, don't forget ICE!! It may not be all that comfortable, but even short applications (say, 15 mins three times a day) will help a lot. A quick search found the site http://www.hillsroadclinic.co.uk/RICE.htm which tells you more....

After a few days you move to the "MICE" phase -- gentle movement instead of rest -- they don't say what kind at that site but my physical therapist suggested writing cursive letters, a through z, in the air with your foot every couple of hours. Silly but it keeps your foot moving for a few minutes without getting as boring as just doing circles. But that's _gentle movement _of the ankle, not putting weight on it for 12 hours at a time -- I hope you don't have to be on your feet too much for Thanksgiving preparations!

Everyone else have a nice day!


----------



## geoffthomas

52 now. Looking for 61.  Sunny.

Have a wonderful day.


----------



## drenee

Maybe Intinst can take her out for Thanksgiving dinner, instead of having to prepare it.  
I'm sure they could both use a nice break.
deb


----------



## intinst

drenee said:


> Maybe Intinst can take her out for Thanksgiving dinner, instead of having to prepare it.
> I'm sure they could both use a nice break.
> deb


Good Morning all. I still don't know if I will be off for Thursday. Last we were told anything official, we "might" be of Thanksgiving day, but will have to work Friday, Saturday and Sunday. But this is aircraft, It could change to work all four days or be off all four days.


----------



## drenee

I'll keep my fingers crossed for you, Intinst. 

My son always works on Thanksgiving because Thursday is not his day off.  
He works at a VA Home.
But that works out for me because I always get my DIL and grandsons for 
the holiday.


----------



## loonlover

Thanks for all the advice on the foot/ankle thing.  I've stayed off it pretty well since it happened, used ice and elevation so it hasn't swollen near as much as sometimes when I've done this in the past.  I'll still plan on cooking Thursday as we enjoy the meal at home, especially the leftovers.  I may cut back a little on the number of dishes I fix, however.  I'm lucky - Intinst eats whatever I serve most of the time.


----------



## drenee

Dona, haven't heard from you this morning.  
Hope you're having a good Sunday.
deb


----------



## Leslie

Good morning everyone,

34 degrees and dark this morning. Monday...time for another busy week.

L


----------



## drenee

Good morning, KB friends.  40 this morning.  
Biopsy this morning.  
Have a great Monday.  Short week this week for some of you.
deb


----------



## Jeff

Good morning, everyone. Cool and fogy in McGregor. 'Thinking of you, Deb.


----------



## Anju 

60 deg and a few whispy clouds!  But it will clear up soon I am sure and have beautiful blue skies.

Thanks deb, I overdid it Saturday and sat away from the computer with my leg elevated and barely moved yesterday.  DH was a sweetie and waited on me quite well.  Read for probably a good 14 hours.  Love football season because I can read while the games are on.All seems well now.

Loonlover, listen to Ann and Susan, the voices of experience, it will only get worse if you don't baby it now.  That is what happened to me, and I couldn't put ice on my owie either 

We didn't get the 'boys 'skins game on tv here, but both sorta hoping that the boys would lose.    Ann, the Cowboy's owner is trying to compensate for something, and quite honestly he is one of the most disliked persons in the Dallas area


----------



## drenee

Dona, glad to see you back and better.  You were missed.
deb


----------



## geoffthomas

46 degrees right now in Derwood, MD.
Weather dot com predicts a high of 50.
And rain is possible all day and expected this pm.

Have a good day.


----------



## scott_audio

happy monday! cool 43 and wet here... I was convinced the redskins were going to win for a long while... was a close game... jimmie johnson made nascar history, whoohoo... Anju, glad you're well... deb, hope you get good news today... wondering if susan made her truffles... hope you can get a break intinst, especially over the holiday, have a good day, all


----------



## drenee

I was so excited for Jimmie Johnson.  I've been nervous for about 4 races.  
My driver is Smoke, but I just had to cheer for Jimmie this season to win
his record setting championship.  
deb


----------



## Elmore Hammes

Good morning all. Foggy in Indiana, outlook is overcast and mid 50's. Some formatting, writing, and general busywork as I continue to play catch-up from my Mission trip. Have a great day!
Elmore


----------



## Leslie

Hello again,

This day is not starting off well.  

First, I spilled a glass of water next to the bed. Always a bad start to the day. Then, I drove my daughter to school and actually made it there in record setting time -- 14 minutes. But then when I left her school to head to the office, I got in a giant traffic tie up with a multi-car accident, police, ambulances, fire trucks, and broken traffic lights. I ended up sitting for 45 minutes on Stevens Avenue. Grrr... Then, when I finally got here (after stopping at the bakery for a brioche) I realized I had left my lunch sitting on the kitchen counter! Double-grrr....


L


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Good morning!

Glad your feeling better, Dona, and that you got a lot of reading in!  Deb, we're thinking of you!!!

Leslie, the day is going to get better!  Treat yourself to a nice lunch today, you deserve it!

Quiet day, going to go work out in a bit.  We've got a few more things to put away from the Thanksgiving dinner, but otherwise we're recovered.

Betsy


----------



## Leslie

I don't have time for a nice lunch. I need to be at the Free Clinic at one.

My daughter gets out of school at 11 today. She was going to take the bus but I am thinking I might go pick her up, each my lunch at home, and then head to the Clinic. Of course, that means more driving around in the middle of the day than I usually do. What a nuisance!

L


----------



## Anju 

Leslie - I agree with Betsy - it is going to get better    Seems like all the bad stuff has already happened to you that can today.  A nice lunch out sounds really really special, just for you.


----------



## Leslie

Thanks, Betsy and Dona. Sorry to sound so grouchy but as you can imagine, I am in a bit of a PO'ed mood right now. Maybe I'll go eat my brioche and do some Kindle reading before I tackle email and so on.

L


----------



## loonlover

52 and overcast.  Plan to continue taking it somewhat easy, but the good news is the foot/ankle are not swollen this morning.  

Dona - glad you are better and loved your comment about the Cowboys owner.  

Leslie - your day has to get better.

Deb - good luck with the biopsy.


----------



## scott_audio

I know this is silly and you can't really eat them, but I mean well... for those who won't have time for a healthy lunch... if anything, maybe the banana and nutella sandwich will help make you smile


----------



## Anju 

hmmm Scott -  since I am not 100%, maybe I can get some nutella and a banana (no bread) but can dip the banana in the nutella - you know like cookies and/or ice cream when you are sick makes you feel better


----------



## Leslie

And the lousy day continues...

I just got a phone call from my son. He was supposed to come home today (he's at college) for his Thanksgiving break but he has gotten sick! He said he has a pounding headache, stuffy nose, feels lousy and can't imagine driving 5 hours today. So now I won't see him til tomorrow.


----------



## Anju 

LESLIE

((( BIG HUGS )))


----------



## scott_audio

Anju No. 469 said:


> hmmm Scott - since I am not 100%, maybe I can get some nutella and a banana (no bread) but can dip the banana in the nutella - you know like cookies and/or ice cream when you are sick makes you feel better


banana dipped in nutella, what a great idea! I'd have banana goo in the nutella jar :| I'm not bright enough to put some in a small bowl first... fruit and hazelnut chocolate, cookies and ice cream, a hug for your best friend... people can always find worse ways to 'feel better'  Hope you can remember to smile, too, and get up to 100%


----------



## geoffthomas

Scott,
All this talk about Nutella makes me hungry for my favorite desert that I make:
A version of bananas foster - crepes with nutella, bananas drizzled with chocolate sauce and vanilla ice cream (or whipped cream) on top.
Add crushed nuts if you like.

And now I want to go home, drag out the crepe appliance and make some.



But I can't........


----------



## knowldgfrk

Happy Monday!

its a clear cool day with H70 and L54....lookin forward to some xmas shopping with my son...daughter wants a Beach Cruiser...


----------



## crebel

Good Morning/Afternoon to all.

Leslie - hugs to you and hope your DS feels better soon. Sorry your week is starting out lousy - hope you get a chance to read some smut great literature to brighten your day (at least the glass of water didn't spill all over your Kindle!)

Dona - so glad your ankle is feeling better, don't overdo till you are completely well!

Deb - hugs for you too, along with good thoughts and prayers.

Geoff - I want to come to your house for Nutella crepes!

EVERYBODY have a safe and happy day.

Chris


----------



## Ann in Arlington

Good Afternoon. . . .yes, I'm late:  I decided today was the day to upgrade to Win 7.  I also had to put some money in the bank, get gas in the car, and make what I hope will be the last trip to the grocery store before T'giving.  So I got going early. . . . . gas tank, bank account, and both 'fridges are full and I'm in the last steps (3 minutes remaining!) of getting Win 7 up and running.  Day is dreary and damp and cold. . . .I might just break down and put the furnace on. . . . . .'cause DH didn't bring in any firewood and now it's been sitting in the rain. . . . .

Ah! file transfer is done!  Must go play with practically new 'puter!


----------



## Leslie

crebel said:


> Good Morning/Afternoon to all.
> 
> Leslie - hugs to you and hope your DS feels better soon. Sorry your week is starting out lousy - hope you get a chance to read some smut great literature to brighten your day (at least the glass of water didn't spill all over your Kindle!)


No, but it was close. That's why I had to leap out of bed so fast to keep the water from spreading.

So, lousy day update...

It got to be 11 am and I realized I was going to get absolutely NOTHING done at the office. My daughter got out of school at 11 so I decided to go pick her up. In an effort to cheer me up she said, "Why don't we go buy a DVD player?" LOL. She had me in a moment of weakness so off we went to Best Buy. I am thinking cheap DVD player...$229 later, I have a Blu-Ray player (I don't even own any Blu-Ray disks!) but...the thing that swayed me was that it has wireless and can connect to the Internet, so we can watch insta-watch movies from Netflix and YouTube. We managed to get the whole thing setup and working with only a few little glitches.

Then to satisfy the smut quality movies urge, we watched Adam Lambert and Lady GaGa from the AMAs last night. Okay, so Adam sounded like a screeching banshee but he did recover well from his fall. Lady GaGa sounded great but WHAT ON EARTH was she wearing? LOL.

Now Hannah is watching 1984 and I'm eating the lunch that I left on the counter all those hours ago...

L


----------



## Leslie

I just looked at my horoscope. I am supposed to be having a 5 star day. Seriously? LOL


----------



## drenee

Ahhh, Leslie, so sorry you're having a bad Monday.  
deb


----------



## drenee

Could not have the biopsy today due to location of the areas they need to biopsy 
and the fact that I'm petite.  I'm going to have to have surgery, hopefully week
after next.
deb


----------



## Susan in VA

Eeek! Deb, sorry to hear that, I was hoping after reading this far that the biopsy would turn up nothing and you wouldn't have to go through any more medical prodding and poking.

Scott, no, truffles were not made, I found I didn't have all the ingredients and I had just done a big grocery run on Friday with another one planned for tomorrow, so I couldn't be bothered to go out yesterday for two items.... but Serious Baking and Candymaking Season starts in less than a week! 

Loonlover, hope your ankle continues to improve! (Hoping it's the left one so that at least you can drive...)

Leslie, the day started out so badly so that you'd appreciate the five-star part that came _later_! Out of work early, lunch at home with your daughter, a new DVD player, the prospect of insta-smut.... what's not to like? 

Geoff, if you end up making too many crepes, keep in mind that we're less than an hour away...

And since I haven't heard any frustrated screams from the direction of Arlington, I'm assuming that Ann got Win 7 up and running just fine... me, I'm not doing a thing to my computer until I recover from the last disastrous episode. 

Oh, and good morning everyone... well, good afternoon anyway.


----------



## Ann in Arlington

I posted an update on my Win 7 progress in the thread here. . . . .so far my only problem was not having the right product code to reinstall MS Office 2007. . . . .hmmm. . . .think it's time to get 2010 beta?


----------



## Leslie

41 degrees and dark out. I am looking forward to a better day than yesterday but I have to admit, I did not sleep well at all.  

L


----------



## Susan in VA

Mornin', all.  49 here and slightly foggy, supposed to rain some more then morning and not get past 53.  Busy day ahead.  Be safe everyone!


----------



## geoffthomas

46 going up to 51 and it is drizzling.

Have a good day.


----------



## Jeff

It's a beautiful day in the heart of Texas. Here's wishing everybody a good morning.


----------



## Anju 

60 deg up to 70's
another beautiful day

hope everyone else has the same


----------



## crebel

Thunder and lightening and rain here this morning.  I have to brave the grocery store crowds to pick up last minute things for Thursday that I thought were already in my cupboards so am heading out as soon as I finish a quick KB run through - hopefully it is early enough the lines won't be too bad.  Then home to do the cleaning I keep putting off to read.  Everybody have a safe and happy day.

Chris


----------



## Ann in Arlington

Good Morning!  Brought in some wood. . . .it should be dry enough to be useful by tomorrow. . . so today I will judiciously use the furnace.  Or maybe I'll bring the space heater to the downstairs room and close the door. . . . . .

I am beginning to wonder if the weather gadget in Win 7 works:  it's said 48 since I installed it. . . . . one expects some fluctuation. . . . . .hmmm. . . . . .


----------



## scott_audio

morning all, gorgeous day here.  Outside therm says 55 and the sun is out.  Hectic morning but enjoying the view looking down river, Kanawha Valley, the last of the fog disappearing. Hope everyone has a good day.

Sorry you'll have to go through all that deb, I'll keep you in my prayers.

I didn't make mine either Susan, got distracted with TexMex and cooking for a local group that goes around visiting and delivering Thanksgiving dinner for the home-bound elderly.  Maybe your truffles will be done by the time Geoff invites us all over for crepes  :]

Glad everyone is feeling better and having a better day


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Good morning.

Deb, so sorry to hear your news, you're in our prayers!

Cloudy, damp and cool. 

Hope you have a better day, Leslie!

Betsy


----------



## jpmorgan49

Good Morning!  It's a foggy 47 here in Joliet with a high of 50.  It's going to rain the next couple of days with a chance of snow on Thanksgiving!!!
jp


----------



## Richard in W.Orange

Ok...Good Morning ... its just dawn here and the sun is slowly coming up over NYC (which I can see from my home office) although its still rather dark. It must not have gotten too cold last night as the house is still toasty from last nights woodstove (which I did let burn down).
Soon I must be off to head south for the holiday, packed and good to go, just need to be awake enough to shower and shave.


----------



## Leslie

Good morning and Richard, welcome to our little morning crew! Glad to have you here.

43 degrees in Maine and sort of blah looking outside. Lance made it home from college in one piece but looks exhausted. Hopefully he'll take it easy over the next few days and not be running around til all hours of the night with his friends. He brought his new pet -- a goldfish named Thomas -- who is swimming around in his box and looking very cute. Fortunately the drive wasn't too traumatic for him. LOL.

L


----------



## dnagirl

Good morning!  40 degrees in DFW this morning.  It's the last day of work for the week!  Woohoo!


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Good Morning!

Safe travels, Richard, and all others who are traveling today!  No traveling here, just drizzle and rain in northern VA.  Plans include turning the "studio" back into a studio from the family room it had to be for the weekend and catching up on paperwork.

Glad your son made it home, Leslie!  Hope you have a better day today!

Happy almost-Thanksgiving, everyone!

Betsy


----------



## Susan in VA

<yawwwwwn> Good morning everyone! It's been 49 degrees for three days straight, I think, with drizzle and slight fog to match. I had KB-inspired dreams.  Trying to get myself together for a busy morning... DD has a short school day today, and I don't intend to set foot in any stores until after the craziness is over, so I need to run a bunch of errands this morning.

Everyone who's travelling for the holidays, drive/fly safely!


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Still catching up from being away from KBoards this weekend for our family's Thanksgiving celebration, and just realized Richard is Ann's brother!!  Welcome, Richard.  We won't hold Ann against you.    I love that KB is a family affair!

Hope your Kindle arrives safely!

Betsy


----------



## Susan in VA

Oh!  I didn't realize that either....  I'm blaming my lack of tea so far this morning.  Welcome Richard, glad Ann talked you into KB'ing!


----------



## Edward C. Patterson

Well, a full days work in PA and then heading home to NJ for 5 days. Restaurant turkey this year, but my slow cooker is non-existant, Dad doesn't boil an egg even anymore and my borther and sister-in-law . . . well, restaurant it is. 

Happy Holidays to all

Ed Patterson


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Ed, the upside is no cleanup, NO DISHES!  

Betsy, still dealing with the aftermath of Saturday's raucous True family T'giving...


----------



## Jeff

Unless you're a turkey, happy Thanksgiving Eve.


----------



## Anju 

Morning everyone - another sameo sameo day here.

Welcome Richard!  Glad Lance got home safe and sound, a bit of Mama love will make him more better mucho quick.

Everyone travel safely and have a terrific Turkey Day.


----------



## crebel

Good Morning to everybody!  Woe is me today - headache this a.m. and way too much to do - will have to ignore it, my sweet furbaby is having some sort of reaction to distemper booster he got yesterday and seems miserable so probably back to the vet today, AND (go ahead you can all yell at me about my filthy habit) I tried to immolate my kindle last night - I literally laid a cigarette on the keyboard instead of in the ashtray while on the computer last night.  MELTED a section of the skin, the y,u and 7 keys.  Looks horrible, but everything still seems to work properly and I feel like an idiot.

Everyone be safe and have a happy day.

Chris


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Well, seriously, Chris, the smoking is bad enough for you, but if it's going to hurt the KINDLE, it's time to quit!

Seriously, glad it's still working and hope you and your furbaby are feeling better!

Betsy


----------



## scott_audio

Good morning all.  46 and wet in Southern WV.


----------



## Ann in Arlington

Good Morning all.

Yes, Richard is my brother. . .see the New KindleWatch thread in Let's Talk Kindle.

DH woke up this morning and his back has kind of gone out. . . . .of course, he went to work anyway.  Well, he had to take in the two pies I made for the soup kitchen for tomorrow.

Son should be home this evening. . .coming down with Richard from NJ. . . . .

Safe travels to all those heading "over the river and through the woods" . . . . . .


----------



## loonlover

Down to 36 this morning, but nice and sunny.  Have a couple of errands to run today before making the rolls and pie for tomorrow.

Everyone be safe in their travels whether short or long distances.


----------



## Richard in W.Orange

.... to Grandmother's house we go.

Its dark, and colder here than it was in NJ. Travel yesterday went well (only one snafu near Bethlehem where a tractor ran off the road and they closed all but one lane and we lost an hour) ... Grocery shopping done (oh, its also misty/drizzly/foggy here this am) 

Getting ready to make cinnamon rollls for breakfast then CBS and NBC (Ragtime is on CBS this AM (the broadway version clip) so I'll do some back and forth to see both) .. then cook food.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Happy Thanksgiving, everybody!

Foggy here in northern VA this morning and around 45.  For the first time in years, we have no plans for today.  We're not even sure what we'll have for dinner.  We may go out.  

Have a great day, everyone!  Richard, make Ann let you play with her DX!

Betsy


----------



## Leslie

Good morning and happy Thanksgiving, everyone...

Foggy here in Maine. The temp is around 43. My husband is busy scrubbing the kitchen floor. Somehow, I sort of wish he was making cinnamon rolls! LOL. When I can get back in the kitchen, I'll be watching the parade and peeling little onions. Have a nice day everyone!

L


----------



## Ann in Arlington

Good Morning. . . .fog lifting just a bit here, but still not sunny at all. . . . debating stoking the fire, but we'll be leaving in 4 hours and it's not that cold in the house.  Also, my DX has not automatically updated. . . .seriously considering doing it manually. . . not that I really NEED it since it's not a huge change, but. . . . .latest and greatest, ya know!  

Happy Thanksgiving everyone. . . . .


----------



## scott_audio

good morning and Happy Thanksgiving all - have a good dayl


----------



## Anju 

Hope everyone has a wonderful Thanksgiving -

Loonlover how is your ankle doing?  Be careful.  My leg is fine but going to be cautious for awhile longer.


----------



## Jeff

Wake up and smell the turkey. Have a great day, everyone.


----------



## KBoards Admin

Happy Thanksgiving morning, all. I'm in Atlanta with KindleWidow, my two younger girls, and a bunch of my favorite in-laws. Clear blue skies in Georgia, as usual... Beautiful!


----------



## crebel

I'm thankful this morning for Kindleboards and all the wonderful people that share here.  Everyone have a safe, happy and blessed day.

Chris

P.S.  Only 32 degrees in Iowa this morning and looking for flurries.


----------



## Anne

Good Morning Happy Thanksgiving. I was out early buying dessert to take to my sisters today. I hope you all have a wonderful Thanksgiving. I am thankful for all my friends here at the Kindle boards.


----------



## loonlover

Good morning and Happy Thanksgiving.  It is sunny and up to 40 degrees here.

Dona - my ankle is much better; thanks for asking.


----------



## Aravis60

Good morning everyone! It's 43 and sunny right now in Ohio. I hope everyone has a safe and happy Thanksgiving.


----------



## Elmore Hammes

Good morning and a Happy Thanksgiving to all. The cooler weather moved in yesterday, expect it to be in the 30s to 40s with rain and perhaps even a snowflake or two in Indiana. Heading off to my sister's for the day. Everyone have a great day.


----------



## Susan in VA

Good morning, and happy Thanksgiving to all!

Slow start to our morning here...  I'm in mid-preparation of a pecan pie, DD is about to start on her project of making Christmas presents (she collected hundreds of tiny seashells on our trip to FL in July, and wants to glue them onto photo frames as gifts, and we bought plain-wood crafts frames yesterday), and around three we're going over to my parents'  house (they just live one street over, a five-minute walk away).

Hope Dona's leg, Loonlover's ankle, and Ann's hubby's back are all on the mend!


----------



## intinst

Well, my work finally decided that we could be off for the four day weekend last night. After we delivered the last plane of the week last night, I left early, so I get a four and a half day weekend.


----------



## geoffthomas

Good Morning - kind of still.
Happy Thanksgiving.
Been "house cleaning" - just the kids coming over but still.....
And the turkey is in the oven.

Have a wonderful Holiday.

48 here going up to 56 and probability of moisture all day.


----------



## Edward C. Patterson

Happy Thanksgiving to all. Busy day - estaurant and then to my brothers house. They watch Football - (I'm bringing my Kindle, the laptop and earmuffs).  

Beautiful day here in North Brunswick, New Jersey.

Ed Patterson


----------



## Tip10

Good Morning -- Still Morning here!

Started with a wonderful Prayer Service at my Church -- the 72ND straight year of a Thanksgiving Prayer Service!  My Grandpa started the church in 1937 and the very first service was on Thanksgiving morning -- all there was of the church was the basement with a roof over it, 1/2 the floor was done, an old coal stove for heat and the doors hadn't even been installed so they hung a piece of carpet over the doorway.  Been doing Thanksgiving Prayer Services ever since.

I'm thankful for so many things -- good friends, good health, the freedoms we sometimes take for granted, and soooo much more.

Here's a salute to all of the men and women of our armed forces and the families who serve along with them. 
Know this -- no matter where you are, whether serving at home or abroad, whether with your loved ones or separated from them -- your sacrifices and your dedication to duty is not in vain and is not forgotten.  THANK YOU ALL!!  Because of you this world is a much better place to be!


----------



## Ann in Arlington

A whole new morning here!  Contrary to most of the weather predictions, the sun is out. . .still, there could be sprinkles later. . .and it is pretty cold -- not even 40 now and not expected to get above 45 for the day.  

Good Morning all!


----------



## Leslie

Morning everyone,

45 degrees and dreary this morning, with rain predicted. I went to bed early, slept all night and I still feel tired. I might just go back to bed!

L


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Good morning!  Bleary eyed here as I was up wayyyy late last night watching Grace Kelly's last movie "The Swan."  The wind was howling as the front came in. The Booth Bay Harbor wind chime was spinning instead of ringing!  Brisk and clear here this morning. 

Hope everyone had a great Turkey Day!  Richard gets his DX today, woohoo!

Betsy


----------



## Jeff

Good morning from deep in the heart of Texas where it's 43 and partly cloudy.


----------



## Anju 

63 deg and cloudy so far, but no rain expected

Happy shopping everyone, and for those smarter, happy extra sleep.


----------



## Susan in VA

Good morning everyone!  Sunny and bright here, and chilly.  Lots to do today, but I also really want to take a day to veg out, so the key today will be finding the right balance of those....


----------



## geoffthomas

43 going up to 47 partly cloudy.

Have a great shopping day, if that is what you do.


----------



## Elmore Hammes

Good morning all. Mid-forties today with a mix of sun and clouds. Hope you all had a wonderful Thanksgiving. Have a great day today, too.
Elmore


----------



## intinst

Good Morning. My work management decided to take pity on an older man and let me off work for a four day weekend. I had reached the point were I was mostly running on fumes and needed this break. I'll be taking it easy till Monday, then I go back for two weeks then I'll be off till after Christmas. I should be as rested as I can get after that. Be safe, all.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Yay for intinst!!!  Glad you and Loonlover can have some quality time!

Betsy


----------



## crebel

Good Morning everyone!  Chilly but sunny here today.  Had a fabulous day yesterday, gluttony in full force.  Kids are all home with us for the weekend and all is right with the world.  Stayed up late last night playing Beatles Rock Band (my arthritic shoulder is not happy with my drumming this morning).  I was amazed how many Beatles songs I had never heard, but it was big fun.

Everybody have a safe and happy day.

Chris


----------



## Meredith Sinclair

Well, my Black Friday turned out really worth while. I went to bed around 10-ish, got up at 2-ish and was done shopping by 8-ish! Sunny and cool here and I got all my stuff an my list, so no more shopping for me!


----------



## scott_audio

I wonder what keeps people from just asking for what they want? Why be subtle?  Subtle is for people who want to be dishonest.  I'm surrounded by subtlety.  My mom hints for this is that, or maybe she's not hinting at all, maybe it's the game of making people guess that she likes... she keeps sending me pictures of obscure items in email, without any comment... grr I hate that.  What else is she only hinting about, what else is she being dishonest about!?  I baked a cherry pie this morning, to clean out my freezer, it was in the oven when my neighbor stopped by for coffee...a normal routine on our little hill in the middle of nowhere. He's been back 5 times now, "just to say hello... just because I'm bored, are you working, don't mind me, I'm just roaming around."  Darn it, why can't he just ask for a piece of pie!  I finally gave him a piece of cherry pie when it was cool enough to cut, and told him I knew that's why he's been coming back - he used the excuse of "I didn't want to be rude and just ask"... grrr.  what else is he not telling the truth about?  I stopped by to wish the neighbors across the street a Happy Thanksgiving and took them one of the many pies I have around, told them I didn't intent to stay long, just wanted to share some pie, I understood they were busy (they work for a local wrecker service and they were on their way out the door when I showed up).  Even though I kept trying to leave, they insisted on talking about this or that, talking about nothing really, trying to be polite?  What kept them from saying, "hey we've got to get to work, thanks for the pie"... or, "we'd appreciate it if you'd leave, you're keeping us from our work".  grr I don't deal with subtlety very well... I'd rather people just be honest.... anyway enough whining, sorry for venting, I figured this was as safe a place to do it as any with the calibre of people here, surely someone can, if not agree with me, at least understand.

susan, hope you can find the right balance of rest, glad to read all the stories of a good thanksgiving day... it's cold here and getting some flurries, won't amount to anything, another day dispatching this or that, squelch/chirp of the radio, ring ring of the phone, typing until my fingers hurt and loving it.

Have a good day, all,


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

scott_audio said:


> I stopped by to wish the neighbors across the street a Happy Thanksgiving and took them one of the many pies I have around, told them I didn't intent to stay long, just wanted to share some pie, I understood they were busy (they work for a local wrecker service and they were on their way out the door when I showed up). Even though I kept trying to leave, they insisted on talking about this or that, talking about nothing really, trying to be polite? What kept them from saying, "hey we've got to get to work, thanks for the pie"... or, "we'd appreciate it if you'd leave, you're keeping us from our work". grr I don't deal with subtlety very well... I'd rather people just be honest....


Scott,

I don't know about your neighbors, I can assure you that if my husband was going out the door, and a neighbor stopped to talk, he would happily and honestly stay there talking as long as they did, even if he was supposed to be somewhere at a certain time. (And yes, he's late to everything.) I'm the one that grabs him by the arm saying "we've got to go!" and stuffs him in the car still talking. So don't assume they're not being honest, unless they kept looking at their watches, LOL!

Betsy


----------



## drenee

Good morning, KB friends.  Hope everyone had a safe and happy Thanksgiving.  

Welcome to KB, Richard, and welcome to the GM thread.  

Scott, I do understand.  I hate when people beat around the bush.  I'm  not very good at reading subtle hints.  Just say what you want to say and be done with it.  

Chilly and snowy here in northern WV this morning.  No shopping for me.  I'm not that brave.  
DIL and grandsons came home with me from my grandparents yesterday to visit.  They're leaving this evening.

Have a great weekend.
deb


----------



## scott_audio

Betsy the Quilter said:


> Scott,
> 
> I don't know about your neighbors, I can assure you that if my husband was going out the door, and a neighbor stopped to talk, he would happily and honestly stay there talking as long as they did, even if he was supposed to be somewhere at a certain time. (And yes, he's late to everything.) I'm the one that grabs him by the arm saying "we've got to go!" and stuffs him in the car still talking. So don't assume they're not being honest, unless they kept looking at their watches, LOL!
> 
> Betsy


you'd have to know them  ... they're bluegrass to my Sting, Bob James, Kirk Whalum and Jesse Cook's Gravity ...the only reason they haven't shot me for wearing dockers instead of greasy cover-alls or for walking by their "tresspassers will be shot again" sign is because their pinschers sit down and whine when I walk by instead of chewing the barbed wire to get to me... they were taunting me, and that's ok, it's not unexpected... no one visits them (see reasons above) and they're usually stoned or drunk before breakfast... so yeah, maybe I'm asking for it, from them, but at least they know they have a neighbor


----------



## Richard in W.Orange

Bright and Sunny and a good morning for heading back to NJ ... oh, yes, the kindle did arrive yesterday ... is charged and has gottne much use .. It got cold finally ... welll not that cold, but below 40 ... now just wondering when my car will arrive so I can get home and get going on being ready for christmas (much decorating to do)


----------



## Leslie

Good morning everyone,

42 degrees and cloudy. We had absolutely pouring rain all day yesterday, then in the night the wind came through. Now it just looks dreary and cold outside. Glad I don't have to go anywhere.

L


----------



## Anju 

Morning everyone - computer froze up on me last night - it's a Mac. not supposed to do that, BOO.  Had a flash this morning, changed batteries in the mouse - lo and behold here I am!  Did get a short walk this morning, I have missed my walking, but can tell I almost went too far, leg is a little tender.

Scott - this is the place to vent!  They want to be nice to you because of all the pies you bake - yum.  But they don't want to appear rude or piggish  

Invited to a Mexican wedding and baptism tonight, no invitations sent, just on the street come and to the party after, ran into the father of the bride while walking.  Don't know if DH will go, seriously doubt it, but I think I"ll go to the mass and baptism and skip the party.

59 deg this morning, no clouds so far today upper 70s predicted so another beautiful day in paradise -


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Bright and cold here, but supposed to be a nice day.  Overslept for the birding trip I was planning on joining so I'll just have to go for a walk later.

Richard, congratulations on your DX!  Have a safe trip back!

Betsy


----------



## Jeff

52 in McGregor, Texas, going toward 70. Have a good morning and a great day, everyone.


----------



## Ann in Arlington

Good Morning. . . . .my son left about 20 minutes ago to go fetch Richard for the drive back to NJ. 

Fireplace is roaring . . . . .family room is toasty warm. . . .rest of house is cool. . . .so, guess where I'll be spending the day!


----------



## loonlover

Good morning all.

38 this morning going to 65.  It's supposed to rain tomorrow so Intinst and I are going to try to dispose of some more leaves today.  I'll try not to work him too hard.


----------



## geoffthomas

39 now.
going up to 51.
Expected to be Sunny.

Am going up to Frederick, MD for the annual Christmas (yes, I spell the correct word out) Craft Fair up there.

Have a great day, all.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Ann in Arlington said:


> Good Morning. . . . .my son left about 20 minutes ago to go fetch Richard for the drive back to NJ.
> 
> Fireplace is roaring . . . . .family room is toasty warm. . . .rest of house is cool. . . .so, guess where I'll be spending the day!


From my grandson's Facebook page:


> are all old people's houses way to hot, or is it just me......


and a response from one of his friends:


> [the] oldr you get the harder it is for the blood to circulate that far Down to reach every part of the body so they crank the heat up so they are warm. Mrs gillis told us in lit one day


 

Betsy


----------



## Susan in VA

Good morning!

Betsy, that quote cracked me up.  I'll have to go turn the thermostat down just to feel younger. 

Full day of cooking ahead  --  traditional Thanksgiving fare for DD and her dad, who arrived back in VA last night from his visit to MN.  For three people you'd think a simple turkey breast would be enough, but since we like leftovers (turkey sandwiches!), I'm roasting a 20-lb. bird.  

So...  best get started!

(Uh-oh.... last year's was maybe 12 lbs. and barely fit into my old roasting pan...    I may have to make a quick run to Bed Bath and Beyond for a new pan...  gotta go measure first before I tackle anything else!)

Have a great day everyone


----------



## Elmore Hammes

Good morning everyone. Chilly but sunny in central Indiana. I expect to make the 50,000 word goal for National Novel Writing Month today, so a celebratory beverage will be imbibed later this evening!
Have a great day.
Elmore


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Susan in VA said:


> Full day of cooking ahead -- traditional Thanksgiving fare for DD and her dad, who arrived back in VA last night from his visit to MN. For three people you'd think a simple turkey breast would be enough, but since we like leftovers (turkey sandwiches!), I'm roasting a 20-lb. bird.
> 
> So... best get started!
> 
> (Uh-oh.... last year's was maybe 12 lbs. and barely fit into my old roasting pan... I may have to make a quick run to Bed Bath and Beyond for a new pan... gotta go measure first before I tackle anything else!)


We love leftovers and already ate all of ours from last Saturday's T'giving celebration (22 lb turkey for 13), so we're having another tiny (11 lb) turkey tomorrow for just the two of us.

Betsy


----------



## Neversleepsawink;)

Good morning to all.  Its about 65 degrees here.  We keep having hail storms, and out pops the sun!  Funny weather.


----------



## Susan in VA

Betsy the Quilter said:


> We love leftovers and already ate all of ours from last Saturday's T'giving celebration (22 lb turkey for 13), so we're having another tiny (11 lb) turkey tomorrow for just the two of us.
> 
> Betsy


I'm surprised you had _any_ leftovers, with 13 people!

I'm pleased to report that although I did have to get a new roasting pan, I found one that I liked for $ 25 on sale for $ 20, and I had a $5 store coupon, and there's currently a $10 mail-in rebate, SO I got my new roasting pan, complete with rack, for five bucks!


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Well, five of them were kids and the mashed potatos, sweet potato casserole, lime jello and pear salad, green bean casserole, asparagus and rolls followed by pie and cake might have helped stretch the turkey.  

Great deal on the pan!

Betsy


----------



## Susan in VA

Yes, good point.    I have a fridge full of leftovers....  we did mashed potatoes, stuffing (and gravy of course), corn, green beans, mushrooms, tiny little carrots (from the farmer's market!), and for DD's dad that canned cranberry goo.  And dessert, which at DD's request was vanilla pudding with mini-chocolate chips.  And I'm too full to move.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Oh, yeah, I forgot the stuffing, the olives, and the gravy, the canned cranberry that you slice and some good stuff from Williams Sonoma.  (And before dinner we had shrimp and chips and veggies and dip.)

Sounds like you had a great meal!  Did DD's dad have a good stay in MN?  Do they have snow up there?

Betsy


----------



## Susan in VA

Ahh, grown-up appetizers <sigh>.... Just another reason I need to get all the damn boxes out of my house, so I can host people for dinner....

I believe they've had snow in Duluth but there can't have been any on the ground this time because he went bicycling one afternoon. The trip was mostly to spend time with his father whose health is failing rapidly (question of days, weeks at most  ). He's going up again on Friday after work, staying until Sunday, and likely making the trip as often as possible in the next few weeks.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Oh, sorry to hear about DD's grandfather...hard on her dad to be so far away from his dad.  Been there but my folks were only in Maryland, 45 minutes away.  Glad you all had a good Turkey Day today!

Betsy


----------



## Susan in VA

DD and I don't go up much anymore, so she's not especially close to her dad's dad  --  it was different when his mother was alive, we went up several times a year then, but she passed away three years ago.  That was hard on DD's dad especially because it was very sudden.  

There are three other brothers that still live close by, luckily.


----------



## Richard in W.Orange

So, back in NJ ... safe travels both ways, DX was happy enough to ride in my laptop bag with the Mac Book Pro and the Thinkpad. I certainly am not having portability issues on this point. This morning a crisp 35, sun coming up over NYC with a few clouds. Maybe Christmas decorations today, get outside done? Spent last night in my comfy chair reading ... almost feel like I'm reading faster on the DX...does that seem normal? Funny though, figuring out dinner last night was a little strange as the leftovers are all in MD...and not here.


----------



## JeanneB

Looks like the sun might finally shine on eastern Long Island today.  I am debating...shall I go to the outlets and get some shopping done...or decorate outside.  Probably shopping will win.


----------



## Leslie

Good morning everyone,

33 degrees and sunny! First time I've seen the sun in days.

L


----------



## Jeff

Good morning, all. It's 64 and cloudy in Waco, Texas.


----------



## luvmy4brats

Good Morning! It's 39 & sunny. Most importantly there's no more wind. 

Hope you all have a great day.


----------



## Anju 

60 deg, sunny no clouds

Everyone have a good day!


----------



## Susan in VA

Good morning!  Bright and sunny here too, still chilly but supposed to warm up to the mid-fifties or so.

No big plans for the day, just minor things on the to-do list.  Got some bread baking right now so that we have fresh bread for turkey sandwiches  --  those of course being the chief reason for roasting a 12-person bird for three people.  

Richard, several people have found that they seem to read faster on a Kindle.  For some, like me, it's probably because our eyeglasses with graduated lenses make it harder to focus side-to-side quickly, and the narrower width of the Kindle eliminates that problem.  If you wear glasses, that might have something to do with it...  OTOH the DX is wider anyway, so there must be some other reason as well.  But it's not your imagination; it's been noticed by quite a few others.

Have a pleasant day, everyone  --  take a breather before the holiday season is on us in full force!


----------



## Ann in Arlington

Good Morning on a bright sunny day. . . my widget says it might get to 61 and if the sun stays out I think it's entirely possible.  Redskins play the Eagles at 1. . . . .


----------



## loonlover

Good morning all.  Gloomy this morning - looks wintry, even tho the temperature is 55 degrees.  Chances of rain for the next couple of days.

I just heard Intinst stirring - time to get ready to go out for breakfast.


----------



## crebel

Good Morning to all.  Just taking a on the KB while putting up the Christmas tree.  It takes me forever to get the lights on (I am picky and the tree may qualify as an additional heat source from the number of lights we use).  Once the lights are on the rest of the decorating goes pretty fast.

Safe and happy day to everyone.

Chris


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Good Morning!

Bright and sunny!  We're going to have a second Thanksgiving today as we ran out of leftovers.  Just got a call from some friends who are going to be in DC and wanted to get together, so they'll be joining us for dinner.

Yesterday we headed over to Arlington Cemetery with the rest of the tourists and poked around.  More on our trip blog www.truetrip.blogspot.com if you're interested.

Betsy


----------



## Elmore Hammes

Good morning all. A little chilly but not too bad a day in central Indiana. Most of this month has been very busy for me - this afternoon is a nice break from that with little else but football on the schedule. Have a great day.
Elmore


----------



## Vegas_Asian

Looks like it is cloudy outside. HaveN't been out yet but heading out to work any minute now. It's 54 degrees and cloudy according to my weather forecast app


----------



## geoffthomas

Good "no longer morning".
It is 63 here in Derwood now.
Apparently this is as warm as it is going to get - so the Weather.com says.
Sunny all day thought.

Have a great day.

And Susan - tell your husband that there are a lot of people out here that understand and are keeping him in their prayers.

Just sayin......


----------



## Susan in VA

geoffthomas said:


> And Susan - tell your husband that there are a lot of people out here that understand and are keeping him in their prayers.


Thank you for the kind thoughts, Geoff!


----------



## Leslie

Morning all,

36 degrees. After a nice long weekend with lots of reading, it's back to work today...

L


----------



## Richard in W.Orange

crebel said:


> (I am picky and the tree may qualify as an additional heat source from the number of lights we use).


And there is a problem with this?

Today is bright and clear (or so it looks at this point, sun is still working its way up over the city) and the outside decorations are the plan of action. I have a rule, when I hit 20A of power going on at 5PM outside I am at the limit. Because in 2008 I hit that limit (and was not done) I converted to LED last year. I am well over 30K lights outside, and with LED not even hitting 5A of power.


----------



## geoffthomas

52 in Derwood going up to 53 with rain.

Have a great day.


----------



## Jeff

It's 45 and clear in central Texas. Have a great day, everyone.


----------



## crebel

Good Morning!  It seems cold is here to stay until Spring, but the day is clear and the holiday weekend was wonderful.  I started the morning finishing a dark, depressing Patricia Cornwell book and will spend the rest of the day lightening my spirit by finishing Christmas decorating around the house.

Richard, I am glad to know there are others who might qualify as airport landing sites with their Christmas lights (and that is from the tree alone, INSIDE of the house - the outside is much more subdued)!  The cat is now permanently esconced beneath the tree to stay warm until there are enough gifts to move him out.

Safe and happy day to all.


----------



## Susan in VA

crebel and Richard, we want pictures! (and anyone else who has "landing sites" in their front yard )

Overcast and 51, not getting much warmer, 80% chance of rain. Off to the dentist this morning, what fun. Then baking bread -- again! -- I made a loaf just yesterday morning and between the three of us we've almost used it up on turkey sandwiches_ already_. And there's plenty more turkey, so now we need more bread.

Oh, and good morning everyone!


----------



## Anju 

Mornin' everyone, 64 degs and probably warmer than forecast later today.


----------



## drenee

Not morning by any stretch of the imagination, but I wanted to say hello.  
You all are talking Christmas lights and I still need to put my patio furniture away.  Yikes, I need to get in gear.  
Hope everyone had a great holiday.  
deb


----------



## Leslie

drenee said:


> Not morning by any stretch of the imagination, but I wanted to say hello.
> You all are talking Christmas lights and I still need to put my patio furniture away. Yikes, I need to get in gear.
> Hope everyone had a great holiday.
> deb


Oh, deb, join the club. I still have a witch hanging on the door that says "Happy Halloween." LOL

L


----------



## Leslie

Morning all,

24 degrees and dark this morning. The paper says sun is planned for today. Yesterday was cold and rainy.

The Patriots let us down last night...    

L


----------



## Leslie

I see that Betsy is just 4 posts away from 11,000! I wonder if she'll hit that milestone in this thread this morning....

L


----------



## geoffthomas

30 degrees in Derwood, MD.
Going up to 52 sometime today.
Sunny mostly.

Have a wonderful day, all.


----------



## Richard in W.Orange

Good Morning from NJ ... clear and bright today in the low 30s ... yesterday was a bust, by the time I got ready to go there was rain. 

I must get the outside done ... there are many inside things to do ... but yesterday it became a read all day day (well, that and stoke the fire)

Pictures tomorrow morning if I get done ... here is last year (I think last year) ... ok...so having now looked...how do i do a picture?


----------



## Elmore Hammes

Good morning all. Brisk 33 degrees this morning in central Indiana, heading for a nice day with a high in the low 50s. Might be the nicest day left in 2009 here - cold front coming in with potential rain and snow flurries the rest of the week. 
Have a great day.
Elmore


----------



## Anju 

Mornin' everyone - IT'S RAINING! - how terrific is that!  for us this is the very dry season, so a little rain is nice.  The owner of our house is here for 2 weeks and was going to seal the roof today - don't think so  

66 deg, and hope it rains all day and everyone else has nice clear skys and beautiful days.

Betsy?  Where are you?  We need some posts from you, where we can find them.


----------



## loonlover

Good morning from AR.  It's 32 going to a high of 52 and partly cloudy today.  I'm headed out to the grocery store - maybe I'll be back before Intinst arises.


----------



## Jeff

No Betsy yet? I know she's moving around because she sent me an email at 6:30 but I can't wait any longer. Congratulations, Betsy, if you get here and if you hit 11,000 posts. Good morning, everyone else.


----------



## Anju 

I just saw another thread where Betsy had posted and it showed over 11,000 - 

WOO HOO Betsy - Congratulations!  That's a lot of words


----------



## intinst

Good Morning everyone and congratulations Betsy!


----------



## crebel

Good Morning to all.  Have a safe and happy day. 

Chris


----------



## Susan in VA

Good not-quite-morning everyone, and congratulations to Betsy!

Thought I'd be on here bright and early today, had a long day of paperwork planned, but instead went out for coffee with a friend who badly needed to vent.  Priorities....

It's beautiful and sunny and somewhere in the upper 40's, and as far as I'm concerned it could stay like this for the entire month.  Have a great day, Kindleboarders!


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Good morning, everyone!

Thanks for the congrats. Wow, somehow I've gotten 10 posts in this morning, didn't think I was on that much. Dona, you're right, that's a lot of words!  We'll just celebrate with a cup of good coffee.








(picture I took in London)

Sorry for the late good morning. Between trying to get my desktop system working and doing some design work for a client, and talking to my husband, I missed the morning!

Betsy


----------



## Leslie

Good morning everyone,

25 degrees and frosty today. I need to warm the car up before heading out this morning.

L


----------



## geoffthomas

37 now.
50 as a high.
Expected to rain this pm.

Have a great day.
Anyone in the DC area - we will meet on the 8th again. See the thread.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Good morning, cloudy and cool here in northern VA.

Lots of works scheduled today and more fighting with my computer!

Betsy


----------



## Ann in Arlington

Good Morning!  Well, my weather gadget says 31. . . .but I think that's from a weather station on top of a nearby school.  I don't think it's quite that cold here at the house. . . .still, definitely on the chilly side!   Certainly a sign that I should remind the hubby to turn off the outside water faucets. . . . . .

Training class this morning and choir practice tonight. . . . . .


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Funny, Ann, my widget for Alexandria, VA says 43 but the outdoor thermometer here says 32...so it might be that cold where you are!

Betsy


----------



## LindaW

Morning all from New Jersey...still enjoying some great weather. I've only had to wear a coat to work once so far this season.....but that could just be the hot flashes!


----------



## Richard in W.Orange

Well, its frosty here this morning .. but seems clear and nice (but who cares too much, its inside that is on today's agenda). 

35,000 lights are now happily clicking on and off by way of a commercial timer that controls all the outside outlets. Sorry, no picutres ... I was beat when I finally sat down last night to Watch _Holiday Inn_ by the way, the colorization is pretty good.

So today is cosco (wreaths and greens (and milk)), the nursery (for the trees) then home with something playing tunes (but the CD player is behaving badly so it will likely be the ipod)


----------



## Anju 

Morning every one 55 deg here, clear skies, brrrrr

LindaW those are power surges!

Richard, you would be unhappy to see my home, I have a 3 inch red foil tree that came on top of a present several years ago   altho I do have to admit I have some poinsettas outside, growing in the ground, one will be a tree one of these days.

Every body stay warm and be careful out there!


----------



## Tip10

Good Morning from St Louie
Shows 36 right now on the way to a balmy 45!
Due for rain later this morning changing over to our first snow of the season!

How's that song go -- "It's beginning to look a lot like Christmas......"


----------



## Susan in VA

Mornin', everyone!

35,000 lights -- it boggles the mind -- can't wait to see pictures of this! My sole Christmas-related activities so far have been starting the advent calendar with DD yesterday, and reserving tickets for the Nutcracker for Saturday (local school production). Today's _might_ be making a list for cards and a list for cookies.

Definitely on the regular to-do list for today though: turning off those outdoor faucets! Thanks for reminding us all, Ann.


----------



## loonlover

Good morning!

40 degrees with light rain.  A high of 45 predicted.  Potato soup for lunch is in the crock pot.  Just seemed like a good day for soup.


----------



## crebel

Good Morning!  32 degrees and overcast in Iowa this morning.  Busy day ahead.  Everyone have a safe and happy day.

Chris


----------



## Jeff

Richard in W.Orange said:


> _Holiday Inn_ by the way, the colorization is pretty good.


Humbug!

Good morning, everyone. It's 41 going toward 52 in the heart of Texas.


----------



## dnagirl

Good morning!  I have no idea what the temperature is, but it is snowing like crazy in DFW, Texas!  The people here are going crazy over it.


----------



## Anju 

OHHH potato soup - recipe loonlover?  I can have potatoes yummy yummy !


----------



## Susan in VA

Jeff said:


> Humbug!


Right! Next they'll be wanting to colorize our Kindles!


----------



## intinst

Good Morning everyone. 42 here now with only a 100 percent chance of rain this morning. At least it isn't snow, and I get home made potato soup for lunch! Be safe, all.


----------



## drenee

Good  morning.  Chilly and starting to rain here in mid-WV.  
Bar Association Christmas dinner this evening.  
I got a lot of Christmas shopping done yesterday.  
Stay warm, KB friends.
deb


----------



## LindaW

loonlover said:


> Potato soup for lunch is in the crock pot. Just seemed like a good day for soup.


I had the most wonderful potato soup years ago. I went to a friends house after school, and her mother made us each a bowl. Like an idiot I never asked for the recipe (who knew, I was only 17)....so if you don't mind sharing, may I have your recipe?


----------



## loonlover

I adapted the Slow Cooker Cream of Potato Soup from allrecipes.com as follows:

8 potatoes, chunked (I will cut them in smaller chunks next time and number of potatoes is just a guesstimate based on size of potatoes)
1 onion, diced
3 tbs margarine
1 can chicken broth
2 tsp salt
1/2 tsp ground black pepper
1 (12 oz) can evaporated milk

Place the potatoes, onion, margarine, chicken broth, salt and pepper in a slow cooker.  Add enough water over mixture to cover.  Cook on high 4 hours.  Stir in the evaporated milk; cook about 15 minutes longer.  Serve.

It made a very tasty lunch.


----------



## LindaW

loonlover said:


> I adapted the Slow Cooker Cream of Potato Soup from allrecipes.com as follows:


Thanks! I'm making this over the weekend. I don't normally cook - but this sounds like it will be well worth it.


----------



## Anju 

I sent this to Shizu to put in the kindleboards recipe book!  Had potato soup today at a buffet, don't know what they put in it but it had a very interesting flavor, no one else could figure it out.  This looks more to my taste - good idea for the weekend YUM


----------



## Leslie

Good morning everyone,

51 degrees and a torrential downpour outside this morning. Too bad I have to work!

L


----------



## geoffthomas

46 -> 58 sunny.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

We had torrential downpours last night--huge puddles all around our house (class 3 floodplain ).  The sun is out though, so all is well.  Dr's appointment later.  Just about got my computer working as well as it was working before it decided to go on vacation.  At least I'm able to get to my email, etc.

Hope everyone has a fantastic day!  Stay dry, Leslie!

Betsy


----------



## Ann in Arlington

Yeah. . . .I was driving through the downpours. . . . .but as Betsy said it's sunny and drying up now. . .temp around 54 and due up to 60.  So, all in all, it should be a pretty nice day.


----------



## jmmhooper

Cold and snowy in Denver today...come on out all you skiers


----------



## Anju 

59 deg now, sunny skies.

Be careful Leslie and stay dry.
Betsy good luck at the doctor later.

Everyone else, enjoy your day and stay warm.


----------



## Tip10

A very chilly 30 degrees here this morning -- on the way to only 39.
Yesterday's predicted snow managed to come down as mostly rain -- and a very cold rain at that -- only ended up with some flurries late in the evening.
Definitely fire time tonight!


----------



## crebel

Good Morning!  Getting colder, only 23 this morning, time to add back gloves and earmuffs to the daily ensemble.  Everyone have a safe and happy day.

Chris


----------



## Jeff

Good morning from freezing McGregor, Texas.


----------



## Elmore Hammes

Good morning. Chilly in the low 40's today with rain in Indiana. This morning and early afternoon will be at the local library for column research, then this evening helping decorate a nursing home for the holidays. Have a great day.
Elmore


----------



## loonlover

Good morning.

32 going to 45 today.  Partly cloudy currently - nice change from yesterday's inch and a half of rain.


----------



## intinst

Morning all. We are starting to get things ready for our trip to Long Island to visit our eldest son. He moved to New York over the summer. We'll be flying up on the 13th and coming back the 18th. Looking forward to the change of routine.


----------



## Susan in VA

Good morning afternoon everyone!

Overslept badly this morning, I'd swear the alarm didn't go off at all because neither DD nor I heard it. So I spent half the morning catching up and getting back on schedule.

Beautiful day out, 60ish and sunny, you wouldn't know that it was raining hard last night.



jmmhooper said:


> Cold and snowy in Denver today...come on out all you skiers


Hoping to get DD onto skis for the first time this year, just for a half-day trip to start... _someday_, back to Breckenridge!! (Haven't been since before she was born. )

Hope everyone is enjoying the day!


----------



## Leslie

Well, as I get ready to say good night, I'll just comment that we had some pretty weird weather today...

Torrential downpours with wind. A big tree blew down in our backyard. Then, at 9 am, the rain stopped and about 5 minutes later, the sun came out. I needed to wear sunglasses while driving downtown to work. Then, it got warm....really warm. We broke the record today in Portland: high of 68 degrees. The previous high had been 55.

Who knows what is in store for us tomorrow. I'll check in in the am.

L


----------



## Leslie

Good morning,

34 degrees this morning with sun and a high of 48 predicted for all of us today. TGIF! Have a great day everyone.

L


----------



## Anju 

Mornin' everyone, warmer this morning, 65 and a few clouds, but they will go away and it will another beautiful day -


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Gooood morning!

Cloudy this morning and cold.  But it's not raining.  Yet.  Yucky stuff is supposed to come tomorrow and rain/snow on our parade.  Literally, we were going to take part in a parade in Middleburg, but I don't think we're going to take the classic Mini out if "stuff" is going to come out of the sky.

Betsy


----------



## Elmore Hammes

It is sunny outside in central Indiana but I'm not fooled - it's 23 degrees heading for a high in the low 30s.
After a productive couple days on various projects, not as much on the schedule today. I think pancakes at IHOP might be in order!
Have a great day,
Elmore


----------



## loonlover

29 and mostly sunny this morn.  Supposed to be a high of 45, then dropping to 22 overnight.  Casting Crowns concert at the arena tonight - sounds like the long underwear will be in order (especially if working the doors).

Hope everyone has a great Friday.


----------



## Jeff

Good morning everyone. The weatherman is predicting snow for Waco today. It's snowed here once in the twenty-odd years we've lived here so I seriously doubt it.


----------



## geoffthomas

It was 36 with a high expected of 48 and cloudy when I left home this morning.

Have a wonderful day all.


----------



## Susan in VA

Good morning! 48 or so now, staying thereabouts for the rest of the day. I should re-install my outdoor thermometer so I can give better reports. 

One source is predicting a rain/snow mix for tomorrow afternoon with no accumulation except for a light dusting on grassy areas. Another source is predicting 1-2 inches of snow. This is a total non-issue for much of the country, but in the DC area this is a reason for people to panic.  Seriously, two inches of snow is a reason for stores to sell out of milk, bread, and toilet paper. Buncha wimps. 

Of course after 41 years here, my parents have caught the weather-wimp bug, and are already telling me not to set foot outdoors tomorrow. 

Hey, it's the 4th -- just realized that's 41 years ago _today_ that we first arrived in these U.S. of A. (and then I went away after school, and came back much later, but overall as a family it's now been that long that we've been here). Wonder if sjc has any spare margaritas...


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Congratulations, Susan!!!!

Party!









Betsy


----------



## Susan in VA

Thanks, Betsy!


----------



## Ann in Arlington

_*What! It's going to snow tomorrow!?*_

You! On the Beltway! Abandon your cars now!!

*AAAAAAAGGGGGGGGHHHHHHHHHHHH!!!*   

(Wow. . . .the Channel 4 guy says 70% chance of the first inch of snow in DC. Cool. )


----------



## Anju 

Christmas Margaritas!  Cool


----------



## Susan in VA

Ann in Arlington said:


> (Wow. . . .the Channel 4 guy says 70% chance of the first inch of snow in DC. Cool. )


Woohoo!!

(at least I can say that NOW.... if there's ever more than about five inches, I get snowed in. I live in a small dead-end street which doesn't get plowed until _everything_ else is done, and I live right at the end of it, at the bottom of the hill. No way to get out once there's enough snow in the street... even the neighbors' SUV's can't make it up the steep hill then.)


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Hey, Jeff--

did you get snow where you are? The news is saying it snowed in your area!

http://www.nbcdfw.com/news/local-beat/Live-Video-Snow-Hits-Waco-Houston-78532452.html

Betsy


----------



## telracs

Anju No. 469 said:


> Christmas Margaritas! Cool


I think it was meant to be a red/white/blue 4th of July type of Margarita.

They're talking snow here tomorrow, but snow in NYC is usually just slush and icky stuff for few days.


----------



## Jeff

Betsy the Quilter said:


> Hey, Jeff--did you get snow where you are? The news is saying it snowed in your area!


I saw a few flakes but the temperature was about 40 so they melted before they hit the ground. The first winter that we lived here, Waco got about four inches of snow. I has no idea it was unusual so I got up in the morning, went to work, was the only person on the road, and found the building locked. The whole city shut down for two days.


----------



## Leslie

Jeff said:


> I saw a few flakes but the temperature was about 40 so they melted before they hit the ground. The first winter that we lived here, Waco got about four inches of snow. I has no idea it was unusual so I got up in the morning, went to work, was the only person on the road, and found the building locked. The whole city shut down for two days.


Hahahahaha, now that's funny. I can imagine I would do the same thing!

34 degrees here and sort of grey this morning.

L


----------



## Ann in Arlington

Good Morning!

Currently gray with cold wet drippiness.  But it's supposed to change to snow in the next couple of hours and go on for the rest of the day.  Might get an inch or so where we live, but the ground is too warm (it was 65 two days ago) for it to really settle on streets.  Still. . . .I expect folks have stocked up on TP and milk. . . . .  I'm going to a craft fair, regardless.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Good Morning!

I was hoping to go out to walk this morning but don't feel like walking in the rain....maybe I'll dig out my old exercise tapes and go for the burn!  I would be surprised if we get much snow here; we're right on the edge where the weather maps say rain/snow.  The biggest challenge will be keeping my husband from driving me crazy from being housebound.

Betsy


----------



## Anju  

60 deg. no snow here, no rain either

invited to a wedding and fiesta this afternoon, right now the leg doesn't act like it wants to walk at all - we'll see

everyone stay safe and warm


----------



## Leslie

Ann in Arlington said:


> Good Morning!
> 
> Currently gray with cold wet drippiness. But it's supposed to change to snow in the next couple of hours and go on for the rest of the day. Might get an inch or so where we live, but the ground is too warm (it was 65 two days ago) for it to really settle on streets. Still. . . .I expect folks have stocked up on TP and milk. . . . . I'm going to a craft fair, regardless.


TP, milk, white bread, and beer. Snow supplies...LOL


----------



## Ann in Arlington

Well, I can make bread. . .but, yeah, beer. . . .forgot that.  And I only have 2 bottles of Guinness at the moment.  What was I thinking!!??


----------



## loonlover

Good morning all.

20 degrees currently with clear skies.  Intinst is not working this weekend so maybe we can get some Christmas decorations up.  Otherwise, I'm asking myself why I woke up so early this morning after going to bed about 1:30.


----------



## geoffthomas

36 now.
Supposed to go up to 38 this morning.
Then back down to 33 this afternoon.
wet stuff all day.
Maybe liquid, maybe solid?

Have a good day.


----------



## Jeff

The bad news is that KindleBoards is very slooooow this morning. The good news is that the temperature in McGregor went from 29 to 31 while I was waiting. Good morning, everyone.


----------



## drenee

Good morning.  30 degrees with some flurries this morning.  
I'm watching an old black and white Miss Marple movie this morning. 
I'm hoping to at least get the first floor of my townhouse cleaned 
and organized today.  My oldest son informed me this week that he and
his family want to come to my house the weekend of the 19th for Christmas. 
That means I have to clean AND decorate.  I was going to avoid decorating 
this year.  Hopefully I'll get some time to make my favorite sugar cookies as well.  
College football today, and the local high school is in the playoffs.  Brooke High School
vs. South Charleston.  Great sports day. 
deb


----------



## vikingwarrior22

winds cutting,suns out when I first got up at 8:00am it was 22 warmed up to 44 college games are calling me


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Snow arrived here in eastern Fairfax County a bit earlier than predicted:









Betsy


----------



## Edward C. Patterson

Keep it there. Here in Allentown we're pomised post-Presidential snow.

Ed Patterson


----------



## Susan in VA

I thought the entire Northeast was supposed to be getting snow?

(Good morning.)

Looks like Betsy caught the early part. Now, just over half an hour later, it's like this....










... and still coming down fairly heavily. Somewhat more, and earlier, than they predicted. DD was dancing in the snow an hour ago.

TP, milk, check... ingredients for baking bread, check.... beer... uh, no, never much cared for it.... but sufficient tea to last me a month


----------



## telracs

It's raining in NYC now.  They're talking snow for later, but I think it'll just end up being slush.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Susan in VA said:


> I thought the entire Northeast was supposed to be getting snow?
> 
> (Good morning.)
> 
> Looks like Betsy caught the early part. Now, just over half an hour later, it's like this....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ... and still coming down fairly heavily. Somewhat more, and earlier, than they predicted. DD was dancing in the snow an hour ago.
> 
> TP, milk, check... ingredients for baking bread, check.... beer... uh, no, never much cared for it.... but sufficient tea to last me a month


By the time I actually posted that pic, I had a bit more, but I think you probably got it first, you're just a bit west of me. It changed to sleet a little while ago and now is back to snow.

We've got the TP & the milk, the heck with baking bread...and we only have a few beers, but we've got chocolate, so all is right in the world.

Betsy


----------



## drenee

It's been continually snowing, lightly, since morning.  
My best friend lives about 85 miles south of me.
They've been having snow also.  She needed to go 
to town and ended up wrecking her van today.  She did
not realize the roads were pretty slick there.  
She's fine, as well as her daughter and 3 granddaughters 
that were with her.  Van is not as damaged as it might have
been, but still scary for her and the occupants.
deb


----------



## Leslie

Here in Maine we've had one flake....just one, which didn't accumulate.

And you guys think we have bad weather...LOL.

L


----------



## drenee

Leslie, since there was only one I'm glad it was in your yard so you could see it.
deb


----------



## Susan in VA

drenee said:


> Leslie, since there was only one I'm glad it was in your yard so you could see it.
> deb


 

Betsy, how could I have forgotten chocolate?!? Aaack! Chocolate chips for baking, but not much else... I'll have to be sure I have some stockpiled for the next so-called "snow emergency".


----------



## Leslie

drenee said:


> Leslie, since there was only one I'm glad it was in your yard so you could see it.
> deb


Actually, it was when we were downtown eating lunch at the Dogfish Cafe. But since then, a few more flakes have come down, enough to see a white dusting on the top of the car.

L


----------



## Richard in W.Orange

Christmas decorations are work!  
First a correction, I had to many 0s on the 35 in a post regarding outside lights. On re-calculating with paper and pencil (Ann does math in her head, mine should not be trusted) its actually quite a different number, Turns out, inside trees (5) included, that its just over 10,000 lights total. there are 40 strings of 100 lights each outside 10 wreaths at 100 lights each (since only the colored lights on them are plugged in (they also have 100 white lights each), 12 walkway trees with 50 lights each (oh, wait, 2 have 100 lights) .. see how an error could happen ... I'll get pictures done soon, its just been a bit crazy.

Today the snow sits on the ground but I don't expect it to last long due to the back in the 40s weather we're projected for today. But it seems right. I just would rather NOT get the snow thrower out if it can be avoided.

In my ADD/OCD world, the CD player got fixed (by me) in the middle of putting up a Christmas tree. Turns out something called "Lady Gaga Mix" which must be the room-mates rather offended my 300 disc changer and it actually came out broken, none of the opera, shows, christmas, classical or other stuff in it (and its full) was damaged at all, but all 300 discs came out to make the repair so I got to go back through them all.  (to be continued)


----------



## Richard in W.Orange

Having gotten the CD Player working I am now in Shuffle All Group 8 play mode (which is the Christmas CDs). I cannot though figure out where my Trapp Family Christmas CD is. I had it this time last year as we were doing _The Sound of Music_ and I made a mix of "Trapp Family Things" as a cast gift. Maybe its here somewhere on the desk? hmmm

Anyway, I still need candles in the windows (carols at the spinet), guest towels changed over to christmas, polish silver, make up dining room table, this list is NOT getting shorter. But I did make a large quantity of Chex Mix ... 2 boxes each of the cereals as a base, found "holiday shape" pretzels ... and made the sauce stuff in an 8 cup pyrex measure.

Right now, the sun is coming up over the city and its a brisk 33 out. a little frost on the inside of the storm windows (old houses leak) but the house is toasty (thanks to overnight fire) and so things are good.

More getting ready--the party is now, NEXT Saturday, you should come if your within spitting distance of West Orange, its always a good time.

Have a good day all ...


----------



## drenee

21 out this morning.
Hope everyone has a wonderful Sunday.

deb


----------



## Ann in Arlington

Good Morning. . . . .my gadget shows 27. . . . . .DH was impressed yesterday that it occurred to me to turn off the outside water.  Well, actually I guess it was Friday night. . . .he was working late and the forecast was for just freezing.  Last night it was really freezing.  We have one pipe that comes out of the house, and runs probably 10 feet out into the yard along the bottom of the deck.  If filled with water, it WILL freeze . . . .we forgot about it one year as it had stayed quite mild well into the winter and then we had a cold snap and, well, the pipe snapped too.

Supposed to get up to 41 over the course of the day and quite sunny.  Just now it's really pretty but as the sun starts melting things it's going to get pretty slushy.

Redskins at home against the Saints today.  Even die hard fans don't expect them to win this one.  Maybe they'll be contrary.


----------



## Anju 

Richard I am completely WORN OUT!

68 deg. and cloudy, but sunny shortly.

I am enjoying, vicariously, your snows, frozen pipes (or not frozen pipes), fireplaces, etc.  Beautiful pictures as well.  Just stay warm and healthy please.


----------



## Leslie

Good morning everyone,

31 degrees and lots of beautiful sun this morning. We did end up having enough snow that it needed to be shoveled. The first snow of the season is always pretty. It looks nice and Christmassy. Maybe I'll be inspired to get out the Christmas dishes or bake a few cookies.

L


----------



## Ann in Arlington

Leslie said:


> Good morning everyone,
> 
> 31 degrees and lots of beautiful sun this morning. We did end up having enough snow that it needed to be shoveled. The first snow of the season is always pretty. It looks nice and Christmassy. Maybe I'll be inspired to get out the Christmas dishes or bake a few cookies.
> 
> L


On Friday when they were talking about the snow coming on the news. . .the anchors asked the weather guy what sort of snow it would be and he said, "You know when it comes down in big fluffy flakes and lines all the tree limbs and looks really pretty? That's the kind." And, he was right!

Though, my husband went into DC this morning to check at the church. . . .don't want anyone to slip and fall on the way to the 8:00 Mass. . . .and he said it was bone dry. The snow must've turned to rain early enough on that side of the river and then stopped before it got cold enough to freeze. I'm still looking out my window at a winter wonderland here!


----------



## loonlover

Good morning all.  23 when I arose - already up to 30.  Intinst has promised we will do some decorating today.  Not sure I want to put everything out before our trip to NY.  I have 3 cats who could get into a lot of mischief while we're gone and I'd just as soon not worry about what is being broken back home.

Hope all have a good Sunday.


----------



## Jeff

Good morning, everyone. My daughter's word for a day like this is "yucky". I quite agree.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Ann in Arlington said:


> Redskins at home against the Saints today. Even die hard fans don't expect them to win this one. Maybe they'll be contrary.


So, the forecast for my SiL (who is from Louisiana) is that he will be happy when the Saints beat the Redskins.

53 this morning and a bit chillier than I expected when I went outside. My Ibuprofen was in the car and my back is not in a good mood this morning.

I'm determined to finish decorating today, but I can't seem to keep my fingers off the keyboard. Maybe that's why my back is mad at me.


----------



## sheltiemom

37 in Dallas this morning.   Need to finish Christmas decorations and recover from a cold, harrowing night watching the Longhorns win the Big Twelve championship.


----------



## Elmore Hammes

Good morning everyone. Cold and sunny in Indiana - in the 20s and not expected to get much warmer. Hot chocolate makes up for it, though I will brave the chill for Church later this morning. Hope everyone has a great day.
Elmore


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Good morning!

Just finished a nice ham & cheese omelet and am reading the NY Times Book Review looking for things to read on Eleanor the Kindle.  

Have the heater on in the studio/family room so it'll be comfortable there when I go down to work and watch the 'Skins lose to the Saints.  At least this time they'll lose to a GOOD team.     There were five cardinals in the crepe myrtle bush in our front yard and now one is on the deck, where the snow is melting in the sun, giving everything a crystalline look.  Currently 34 here in northern VA.

Betsy


----------



## Leslie

sheltiemom said:


> 37 in Dallas this morning. Need to finish Christmas decorations and recover from a cold, harrowing night watching the Longhorns win the Big Twelve championship.


Sounds like it was one amazing game -- although I was watching a Christmas movie. LOL. Even so, I was rooting for the Huskers...

L


----------



## sheltiemom

Leslie said:


> Sounds like it was one amazing game -- although I was watching a Christmas movie. LOL. Even so, I was rooting for the Huskers...
> 
> L


It was fun! Texas has a player named "Kindle". I loved seeing his name on his jersey when they showed his replays on the huge scoreboard at Cowboys stadium.


----------



## geoffthomas

30 degrees here now.
Going up to 38 in the sun.
Got wet snow yesterday so now all is shaved ice-ish.
But it is evaporating quickly where it has been moved about.

We took our daughter to local Melting Pot (fondue restaurant) for her birthday last night.
Terrific time.  These places are a definite upgrade from the old-fashioned fondue places.

Have a great day.


----------



## Leslie

18 degrees this morning. I think it may be time to break out the winter coat, hat, and mittens. Sigh....winter is here.

L


----------



## drenee

27, heading to 40 with snow flurries today.  
Happy Monday, everyone.  Keep warm.
deb


----------



## Ann in Arlington

It's 30 just now. . . .going to low 40's.  We still have snow on the ground at our house, but it looks like it'll be a decent day.  I'm debating going out and doing something useful. . . .or just staying curled up in the fireplace room. . . . .


----------



## geoffthomas

It is 27 degrees warm right now in Derwood, MD.
It is supposed to go up to a right toasty 41 today.
An it is also expected to be kinda cloudy all day.

Well thank heavens I will be in Crystal City working.

Have a good day.
And don't get too close to the fireplace, Ann.


----------



## Susan in VA

Good morning everyone!

I have two in-person exams this week (my choice of time but before Friday 5 pm),  one online exam by Tuesday midnight, two papers due by Wednesday midnight, and several smaller assignments due by Tuesday midnight.  

And DD's school expects me to show up to help with the gingerbread house decorating project on Friday.

Then there's regular work.  Not to mention getting started on Christmas-type things like cards and such...

It's going to be a fun week.   

But there's also a Kindleboards meet tomorrow!


----------



## drenee

Wow, Susan, I wish I could give you some of my time this week.  I have a lot to do also, but not 
nearly as much as you.  
Good luck.
deb


----------



## Susan in VA

Thanks, deb.  Tea, chocolate, and KB will help keep me sane....


----------



## Jeff

Good morning, everyone. It's 46 in the heart of Texas.


----------



## Elmore Hammes

Good morning all. Woke up to snow and ice covered roads - only a half-inch to an inch, but enough to make driving treacherous with the ice underneath. Glad I am able to stay inside for most of the day.
Have a great day.
Elmore


----------



## crebel

Good Morning everyone!  We got a couple of inches of snow last night, everything looks beautiful this morning - the migraines that come with the change in barometric pressure are not.  We are, however, expecting a blizzard tomorrow so I will need to get to the store sometime today for the emergency supplies (extra batteries for the booklight being number one) and make sure firewood is well stocked inside in case we lose power.  Everyone have a safe and happy day.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

77 going up to 80 on The Treasure Coast.  It's a little overcast, but nice for working outside.  Bread is going in the oven shortly.  I haven't made this loaf in a lot of years.  I'll let you know how it turns out ... but only if it turns out well.


----------



## drenee

Gertie, if you don't say anything we'll know it didn't turn out as expected.  
I haven't made bread in a long time either, but I've been wanting to.  It's
such a long process that is very frustrating if the results are not great.
Good luck.
deb


----------



## Gertie Kindle

drenee said:


> Gertie, if you don't say anything we'll know it didn't turn out as expected.
> I haven't made bread in a long time either, but I've been wanting to. It's
> such a long process that is very frustrating if the results are not great.
> Good luck.
> deb


Hah, you caught me.

I used to bake all the bread for my family, but as the family shrinks, a fresh loaf is wasted on just one person. I still have my pyrex bake-a-round and I want to get back to using that. Makes a nice round loaf of bread.


----------



## Susan in VA

Gertie Kindle 'a/k/a Margaret Lake' said:


> Hah, you caught me.
> 
> I used to bake all the bread for my family, but as the family shrinks, a fresh loaf is wasted on just one person. I still have my pyrex bake-a-round and I want to get back to using that. Makes a nice round loaf of bread.


What a nifty contraption -- hard to tell from the pic but I assume it makes something like a baguette? How does the crust turn out if you bake in that?


----------



## crebel

^^used to have one like that I used all the time until it got broke in a move.  I don't think they make them any more.  It made a wonderful french loaf or baguette with a crispy crust.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Susan in VA said:


> What a nifty contraption -- hard to tell from the pic but I assume it makes something like a baguette? How does the crust turn out if you bake in that?


The crust depends on the recipe. Sometimes soft, sometimes crispy.



crebel said:


> ^^used to have one like that I used all the time until it got broke in a move. I don't think they make them any more. It made a wonderful french loaf or baguette with a crispy crust.


They're still around, but I think you're right. Pyrex doesn't make them anymore. I've seen them on e-bay. What most of them don't have are the instructions and recipes. I've still got those, but they are pretty ragged around the edges. I've copied them and will re-type them into my recipe box.

Now all I have to do is find my Uncle John's Bread Book, and I'm set. Well, maybe not quite set. Then I have to find time.


----------



## intinst

Gertie Kindle 'a/k/a Margaret Lake' said:


> The crust depends on the recipe. Sometimes soft, sometimes crispy.
> 
> They're still around, but I think you're right. Pyrex doesn't make them anymore. I've seen them on e-bay. What most of them don't have are the instructions and recipes. I've still got those, but they are pretty ragged around the edges. I've copied them and will re-type them into my recipe box.
> 
> Now all I have to do is find my Uncle John's Bread Book, and I'm set. Well, maybe not quite set. Then I have to find time.


My question is, How do you get the dough into the cylinder?


----------



## drenee

My question is why doesn't Gertie already have it in the cylinder??
Just kidding.  
deb


----------



## Anju 

Running late - waiting for Gertie to finish her bread, to go with a cup of tea!  Is it time yet?

Rest of y'all hang in there, big storms heading your way - yuck !


----------



## drenee

My weather.com is not working, so I dont know if a storm is headed for me.  I hope not.
deb


----------



## Anju 

Sorry deb, a couple of days away


----------



## drenee

okay...thanks.  I'll get my errands all done tomorrow.
deb


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Gertie Kindle 'a/k/a Margaret Lake' said:


> The crust depends on the recipe. Sometimes soft, sometimes crispy.
> 
> They're still around, but I think you're right. Pyrex doesn't make them anymore. I've seen them on e-bay. What most of them don't have are the instructions and recipes. I've still got those, but they are pretty ragged around the edges. I've copied them and will re-type them into my recipe box.
> 
> Now all I have to do is find my Uncle John's Bread Book, and I'm set. Well, maybe not quite set. Then I have to find time.


Don't know if it's still valid but this is from a online post from 2007:


> You can request an instruction manual for the Pyrex Bake a Round here:
> 
> Pyrex Customer Service
> 1-800-999-3436 (North America)
> Hours of operation
> Monday - Thursday 8:00 a.m. until 6:00 p.m. EST
> Friday 8:00 a.m. until 5:00 p.m. EST


http://pottery-glass.shop.ebay.com/i.html?_nkw=pyrex+bake+a+round&_sacat=4765&_trksid=p3286.m270.l1311&_odkw=&_osacat=4765


----------



## drenee

Is it bread yet??
deb


----------



## Anju 

I'll bring the fresh made butter - is it bread yet  to quote deb


----------



## Gertie Kindle

intinst said:


> My question is, How do you get the dough into the cylinder?


hah, there is a trick to it. Insert folded waxed paper into the tube. Lay the dough on one end and pull it through. From both ends, push the dough toward the center until it nearly touches the top. Cover both ends with foil and let it rise.



drenee said:


> My question is why doesn't Gertie already have it in the cylinder??
> Just kidding.
> deb


Cuz the cylinder holds a 1 lb loaf and I made a 2 lb loaf.

Yes, it's bread and it smells delish. It's very dense and very nutritious with wheat germ, molasses and honey. I have it sliced up and stored and will be buttering it up tomorrow for breakfast.

Okay, Dona, you bring the fresh butter and Deb will bring the tea. I may not be able to wait until tomorrow.


----------



## loonlover

Intinst told me he thought wax paper might be used to get the dough into the tube.  Now that he is proven correct, it'll be a while before I hear the end of this.


----------



## Leslie

drenee said:


> Gertie, if you don't say anything we'll know it didn't turn out as expected.
> I haven't made bread in a long time either, but I've been wanting to. It's
> such a long process that is very frustrating if the results are not great.
> Good luck.
> deb


Two words: bread machine...

L


----------



## Gertie Kindle

loonlover said:


> Intinst told me he thought wax paper might be used to get the dough into the tube. Now that he is proven correct, it'll be a while before I hear the end of this.


Well, I'm sure it won't happen again. 



Leslie said:


> Two words: bread machine...
> 
> L


Ah, but this recipe is no knead, although I do love kneading bread. How does a bread machine work anyway?


----------



## Susan in VA

Kneads the dough, lets it rise, kneads a second time, bakes it, all in the same little container.  

The advantage is that you put in all the ingredients, throw the switch, and that's it  --  bread's ready in 2-3 hours, depending on the recipe.  If you have a reliable recipe you can do it in your sleep.  (Quite literally, even  --  you can put in the ingredients and set the timer so that it bakes during the night and lets you wake to fresh warm bread.)

The disadvantages are that the bread is all the same shape and size  (generally square or rectangular), the crust isn't as good as the same recipe baked in an oven, the mixing is occasionally insufficient, and, perhaps most importantly, you don't get to work off all your stress by kneading dough.


----------



## Jeff

Good morning, everyone. It's 41 with an expected high of 61, in central Texas. Have a good un.


----------



## Leslie

Susan in VA said:


> Kneads the dough, lets it rise, kneads a second time, bakes it, all in the same little container.
> 
> The advantage is that you put in all the ingredients, throw the switch, and that's it -- bread's ready in 2-3 hours, depending on the recipe. If you have a reliable recipe you can do it in your sleep. (Quite literally, even -- you can put in the ingredients and set the timer so that it bakes during the night and lets you wake to fresh warm bread.)
> 
> The disadvantages are that the bread is all the same shape and size (generally square or rectangular), the crust isn't as good as the same recipe baked in an oven, the mixing is occasionally insufficient, and, perhaps most importantly, you don't get to work off all your stress by kneading dough.


Keep in mind that you can take the dough out of the machine, shape it by hand and bake it in the oven. And, some of us don't like kneading bread by hand, which is a big advantage of the machine.

Morning all....18 degrees and frosty this morning. A big storm is supposedly headed our way and will arrive tomorrow.

L


----------



## Richard in W.Orange

Good Morning from currently 34 degrees and dawn breaking over the city!

Groceries yesterday -- Cosco Today -- With Nick ... Do I splurge and get the new Harry Potter DVD? (I think yes...but there are soo many I want right now)

I got the news yesterday afternoon that I will soon have a job!!! (A year without work was 9 months too much)

Now Saturday's party will actually be a celebration !! (and not just a christmas party because that is what I do)

Really ... if your in the Essex County area...send a message, I really would be happy to meet you at my little party!!! (Ann, you are _not_ coming, right?


----------



## Ann in Arlington

Good Morning Kindleers!  I'll see all you greater DC folks in a little less than 5 hours.

Richard:  nope. . . .we thought about it but because of other commitments here it would mean we'd spend 5 hours in a car, party until we got too tired, spend money for a hotel room, and have to leave early the next morning to come back -- another 5 hours.  But you should definitely post pictures of the house decor. . . . .and I'll stop worrying about the job when you've signed a W-4!  

re: bread machine. . . .we use it with some regularity, but usually put the dough in a regular pan, or make rolls or pizza crust or something with it.  DH likes to experiment with flavors in the dough. . . . usually comes out pretty good. . . . .


----------



## Susan in VA

Good morning KB'ers!



Leslie said:


> Keep in mind that you can take the dough out of the machine, shape it by hand and bake it in the oven. And, some of us don't like kneading bread by hand, which is a big advantage of the machine.


That's true. I did that, shaping by hand I mean, after I got tired of the same old square loaves. Then I realized that the dough hooks on my trusty old mixer could do the same thing as the bread machine was doing, and that I could do something else with that square foot of counter space, and gave the bread maker away. They're nifty inventions, though, if you don't want to fuss with the hand kneading and shaping and all.

While on the topic though.... I've been looking for a dough recipe for rolls, the kind they sell as French rolls, plain with a crunchy crust.... specifically a recipe that can be partially made and then frozen in little pieces, so that I can bake just a couple of rolls at a time in the mornings. Anyone have one of those? I've tried a few but they didn't survive the freezing very well.

Have a great day everyone; I'll see some of you in a few hours at Uno's!

edit: Congrats on the new job, Richard!


----------



## Anju 

First of all

Congratulations are in order to Leslie for 11,000 posts!  WOW how awesome is that  

64 deg here in Central Mexico, cloud cover so will probably stay the same all day.

Mornin' everyone and Richard, please pictures!


----------



## Tip10

I've got a little 1 pound loaf machine from West Bend that's full cycle time is only 45 minutes.  Makes nice little loaves and the benefit is it can be done while you are preparing dinner.  We used to have a larger machine but found we rarely used it because we'd have to plan ahead by the 2-3 hours it took and we're just simply not that organized! 
West Bend no longer makes ours and in looking for one for MiL for Christmas this year the only small/fast one we could find was a Zojirushi.

Oh, and Good Morning from St Louis -- Its gonna get cold! tomorrow -- forecast is for high of 20 at midnight tonight and dropping all day tomorrow -- at least the snow is supposed to stay north.


----------



## crebel

Good Morning to all.  We already have 4" snow this morning and are expecting 9-15" by tomorrow morning and then 40 mph winds on Wednesday - winter has arrived with a vengance.  Sleeping bags are down from the attic, gas grill is in the 3-season room, firewood is piled, Kerosun heater is ready to go, kindles are fully charged and loaded and extra batteries for the book lights are sitting by, so we are as ready as we are going to get if we lose power.  Almost all schools and businesses (across the State) have already shut down and seems most are staying off the roads like they should for the duration.  As long as power stays on it looks like I'll have lots of time to spend on the KB!  If not, my December book count will jump!

Everybody stay safe and warm.

Chris


----------



## drenee

Good morning.  Currently 36 and the sun is shining brightly.
Not supposed to get much warmer.    
I've been to the hospital for my pre-admission testing. 
Also picked up some groceries.  I finally feel liking eating again.  
Have a wonderful Tuesday, KB friends.
deb


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Susan in VA said:


> Kneads the dough, lets it rise, kneads a second time, bakes it, all in the same little container.


That doesn't sound like fun. Easy, but like you said, kneading can work off a whole lot of stress.

65 this morning, going up in the 80's.


----------



## Ann in Arlington

What?  Am I the first one up this morning?  Wow!

Good Morning all. . . .cold and wet here. . .but not freezing.  Still, except for a hair appointment, it'll be a mostly stay inside and stay warm kind of day.


----------



## Leslie

Good morning everyone,

23 degrees and snowing here. Schools are closed and we are expecting a big storm. The snow just started so only a dusting, now, but we are prepared with milk, wine (instead of beer), bread baking in the bread machine (instead of white bread) and plenty of TP.

L


----------



## drenee

I've been up since 4:30 but didn't post here.  Had a coughing fit and just decided to get up instead of trying to fight it.
Decided I had about a begillion threads I needed to read and catch up on and I hadn't made it to the Good Morning thread yet.  

Currently 42 and raining, but they're calling for snow later this evening.  
deb


----------



## Tip10

Good morning -- just a few snow flurries this morning and nothing on the ground.  Is very VERY windy though and I really HATE days like this -- where our high for the day was at midnight last night!  Was about 35 on the way into work this AM -- is now 33 and supposed to drop about a degree an hour until it finally levels off at an overnight low of about 12 or 13 or so.  With gusts up to 50 MPH that makes things very chilly!

A great day to all and stay warm!


----------



## Anju 

62 deg., sunny - 'nuf said

mornin' all


----------



## BrassMan

It's nice here in south TX, NOT like this, but maybe someone somewhere could have taken this this morning.










Thanks to Workman for the calendar picture. They're sold at Amazon, and they're the best cat calendars out there!


----------



## Susan in VA

Great picture!

Good morning, everyone.  Drizzling and a little chilly here now, but I'll be indoors at my desk all day anyway.  

Everyone stay safe and warm and out of the snowstorms!    (Anju...  well, just stay safe.  )


----------



## loonlover

28 this morning - lake wind advisory until 4PM.  I'm working a trade show at the arena today.  I will be wearing the long underwear as I will probably be sitting by the doors at the top of a very long tunnel-like hallway.  The wind always seems to funnel in those doors.

Everyone stay warm and safe today.


----------



## Jeff

It's cold (26) here in central Texas. Good morning, everyone.


----------



## BrassMan

Jeff said:


> It's cold (26) here in central Texas. Good morning, everyone.


This was the dawn 200 miles south of you, Jeff. It's 48º here. I think we'll dodge this particularly awful front. Let's all drive carefully!


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Good morning!  Huge puddles in the back yard!  Our poor neighbor is having their house waterproofed and there's a huge trench in front which is now full of water.  Hope their sump pump is working.

Warmer though at 44.

Betsy


----------



## Elmore Hammes

A frigid day with wind gusts of 50+ mph in central Indiana. Snow flurries but no expected accumulation. Working with my notebook today since my desktop is dormant - hopefully the new power supply I ordered will resolve that once it gets here.
Have a great day.
Elmore


----------



## loonlover

Good morning.

20 degrees going to 43 today.  It's clear so I guess I better plan on clearing the frost off the van this morning.

I can't believe I'm the first one to say good morning - why did I agree to work a trade show at the arena today?  Must be something about money involved.

Everyone have a good day and stay safe from the cold, snow, etc.


----------



## Richard in W.Orange

Good Morning ...

High 30's here, supposed to get a tad colder today (35) (its 38 now) but also much gusty wind they say.

I'd like to post the pictures of the house (thanks for asking) but I haven't figured out how to do it yet...(ok, this one does not necessarily bode well for my being a geek but it doesn't seem intuitive or something in my head)

final cleaning today (bathrooms) and other stuff...tomorrow Cookies !


----------



## Anju 

60 deg, stars in the sky, clear day

Everyone stay warm and safe


----------



## pidgeon92

2 freaking degrees outside.


----------



## Ann in Arlington

Richard, you have to have them stored somewhere else on the web and then you link to them. . . .I've never done it, but there is a better, more complete, explanation I think in the "Photo Gallery" section. . . . .

Oh and Good Morning all. ... heading up to Frederick today to watch one of our other brother's inauguration into the town Board of Alderman. . . .I think I'll be driving the Daisies*. . . . .

(Family code for driving the older folks a la "Driving Miss Daisy")


----------



## Tip10

Good morning all.
Was supposed to go to single digits last night but didn't quite make it -- currently hovering at a balmy 11 degrees -- a veritable heat wave compared to Pidgeon!!

Great day to all, stay warm be happy and remember what it's all about!


----------



## Leslie

Morning all,

35 degrees and after a very messy, wet storm yesterday, all of us are back to work and school today. 

L


----------



## Elmore Hammes

Morning all. Cold and windy conditions in Indiana. Probably walk around the house later this afternoon to see how many branches last night's heavy winds deposited in the yard. Have a great day.
Elmore


----------



## Jeff

It's 29 and clear in central Texas. Good morning, all.


----------



## Susan in VA

Good morning everyone! 

Another busy day of essays and test prep ahead.....  some work scheduled for today got cancelled, and for once I'm almost glad since I can use the extra time right now.  

These classes are seriously interfering with my timely preparations for Christmas.


----------



## intinst

Richard in W.Orange said:


> Good Morning ...
> 
> High 30's here, supposed to get a tad colder today (35) (its 38 now) but also much gusty wind they say.
> 
> I'd like to post the pictures of the house (thanks for asking) but I haven't figured out how to do it yet...(ok, this one does not necessarily bode well for my being a geek but it doesn't seem intuitive or something in my head)
> 
> final cleaning today (bathrooms) and other stuff...tomorrow Cookies !


Here's the explanation of how to post pictures:
How to insert a picture into your post!


----------



## Anju 

and Richard, if you still have problems, pm Verena, she is a virtual expert at all things kindleboard related!

Thanks Verena for all you do for us.


----------



## Jeff

Anju No. 469 said:


> and Richard, if you still have problems, pm Verena, she is a virtual expert at all things kindleboard related!
> 
> Thanks Verena for all you do for us.


and Richard, if you don't know who Verena is, her KB name is pidgeon92.


----------



## Anju 

Thanks Jeff - sometimes I really do need a keeper -


----------



## Jeff

Anju No. 469 said:


> Thanks Jeff - sometimes I really do need a keeper -


You're a keeper, Dona.


----------



## Anju 

blush blush blush


----------



## Richard in W.Orange

Good Morning ... eek it must be cold, the boiler fired ... (the fireplace was still going this AM so it must be cold) ...

Cookie Baking Day  Many kinds of cookies have been waiting overnight in the fridge, then there's the ones that don't get that treatment

Thanks for the picture posting help, now I'll have to get my pictures online somewhere to get them here for you. (But thanks at least I know what to do)

Got a call from the new boss yesterday also so things are going well.

Richard


----------



## Jeff

Good morning from chilly central Texas; 39 with a high of 41 today.


----------



## Leslie

Good morning everyone,

They are talking about a mass of Arctic air moving in, but right now it is 20 degrees so I guess it hasn't arrived yet. 20 is cold but not Arctic air cold.

Have a good Friday my KindleBoards friends.

L


----------



## Richard in W.Orange

Ok...lets see if the instructions worked (Many Thanks Verena)









Ok...so this is the outside front...

Rest of the pictures are at: http://picasaweb.google.com/ROConnor07052/Christmas08

_--- shrunk pic_


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Good morning! (edited to add the "d" to goo morning.  The "d" sticks on this laptop.)

21 degrees when I got up.  I forgot to empty my ceramic pond on my deck after all the rain we've had and despite being right next to the house it's frozen solid.     Already lost one pond this way.   

Another Dr. appointment today.  Getting tired of going to the doctor, shoulda spread these out more over the year.  

Love the picture, Richard!

Betsy


----------



## Ann in Arlington

Good Morning all.

Brr.  The weather gadget says 22.

The inauguration yesterday went great. . ..just had one Daisy to drive:  my dad.  My aunt decided it was too much trouble to get ready.  The ceremony was in the town Arts Center -- an 80 year old theater. . . . way cool. . . .must take my son in there sometime -- with a reception at City Hall following.  Baby Bro has a nice office that he shares with one of the other new aldermen. . . .he does need some decorating, but his wife told me she felt funny about bringing stuff in while the previous occupants were still removing their items.

And THEN. . . . .I had a 2½ hour drive home. . .yeah, it's only 50 miles.    There was an accident on the one Interstate and the Beltway was just full.  I had a banana for dinner, then choir practice for 2 hours.  It was a long day!

Today is a craft fair. . .though part of me would just as soon crawl back into bed.  But my friend still needs Christmas presents and it's more fun to go with someone.   Dinner tonight at a local seafood place.  

Tomorrow, I will DEFINITELY sleep in!


----------



## Anju 

Boy, Ann - I am already worn out and all that was yesterday  

Nice picture Richard, going to check the rest out later today when I have more time.  Thanks for sharing.

Giving my kindle demo today, glad I do have the K2i because there are more bells and whistles to convince these ladies just how much they need one of these.

60 deg, as usual, clear skies, as usual, beautiful day, as usual

Everyone stay warm and be careful.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Thanks, Dona, I didn't see the link for more pictures until you mentioned it!  Thanks for sharing, Richard.

Betsy


----------



## Tip10

Good Morning All

Methinks my weather thingy be a bit broke this morning -- a few minutes ago it was saying 5 degrees, now it is saying 47 degrees -- I believe it to actually be somewhere around 20 degrees.


----------



## Susan in VA

Good morning, all.

Working through the school deadlines one by one... on track so far... but boy will I be glad when this is done. Then I get to catch up on laundry, and housecleaning, and oh yeah, Christmas shopping. (Ann, as long as you're at a crafts fair, I should have given you my Christmas shopping list.... it's not _that_ long... )

Richard, those pictures are great -- I especially like the carefully hung tinsel on the tree. Seems that many people don't use tinsel anymore (I can't because of the cats), but I remember it from childhood and trees are _supposed_ to have tinsel. (BTW did you just mis-enter the date or are you trying to fob off last year's pictures on us?!?  We want _new_ ones too! )

DD's classroom is decorating gingerbread houses today from 1-3. One adult per child is _required_ to attend and help. (Don't get me started on the sheer nerve of expecting someone to be available mid-workday for every kid, for a non-emergency.) I have no idea what I'm supposed to be helping with, as we already _assembled_ the darn things here and sent them to school with the candy decorations, and she's decorated ones at home all by herself for the past three Christmases. I'm just hoping I can stop myself from saying anything that's going to make me any _more_ enemies at that school... <grump>

But it's a nice sunny day! Freezing cold, but sunny!


----------



## Leslie

Morning all, 

16 degrees...the semi-Arctic air is still here. The thing that makes it feel really cold is the wind. Brrr...

L


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Good morning!  

A brisk 19 degrees here in northern VA.  We emptied the ceramic pond on my deck yesterday when it got over freezing long enough to melt, thank goodness.  And the subfreezing temp last evening didn't stop me from cooking our catfish on the grill.  Yum!

Today, we head over to our car club's Christmas Party near Annapolis....I'm doing tech support for the presentation as well as eating, drinking and being merry.  Last year we came home in a total whiteout snowstorm but I don't think the precipitation is supposed to start until tomorrow here.  

Stay warm, Leslie!

Betsy


----------



## Anju 

64 deg, clear skies (bet won't be clear for the star show tonight   )

Have a good time Betsy, hope all your doctor appointments are going to your satisfaction.

Everyone have a super day.


----------



## Elmore Hammes

Good morning everyone. Chilly 20 degrees in central Indiana this morning, I think it is supposed to get close to 40 later today. I've got a book signing at the Anderson Public Library in the afternoon, and attending a local Christmas pageant in the evening. Should be a great day, hope you all have a wonderful day too.
Elmore


----------



## Jeff

Good morning, everyone. It's 43 and not going to get much warmer today in Waco.


----------



## loonlover

Good morning all.  36  degrees going to 38 today.  Rain likely.  It looks like rain will be the only weather issue we'll have for our trip tomorrow.

We take the dogs to the kennel today and I pack.  Our son called again last night - I think he is ready to see some faces from home.

Everyone have a great Saturday!


----------



## Ann in Arlington

Good Morning!

Craft fair was fun. . . .we definitely supported many of the vendors there. . . .

Today is for putting things away and getting rid of the pile of "donate" items.  DH has decided that now is a good time to start the redoing of the family room floor.  This means making room in other rooms for the furniture, resetting the TV and TiVo in the Living room, taking up carpet and padding from the floor, and lying the tile -- to include a floor warmer system.  He estimates he'll have it done by mid January.  I'll be happy if it's done by Valentine's Day!   He's planning on taking advantage of "young people home for Christmas". . .both our son and our friends' kids.


----------



## Susan in VA

Okay, so I missed Saturday morning.  So I'm getting an early start on Sunday, at 00:12.

It's, um, cold.  And dark.  And I still have a term paper to finish, and it's an incredibly boring topic so I've been alternating writing a couple of paragraphs with reading a couple of posts on KB...  figured it was either Kindleboards or chocolate to get me through the paper, and I don't need the extra poundage.

Everyone have a nice Sunday.


----------



## telracs

the scarlet rule, susan---  if you haven't been to bed yet, you can't say good morning.


----------



## Susan in VA

pooh.  I was in bed for fifteen minutes reading with DD, doesn't that count?


----------



## telracs

Susan in VA said:


> pooh. I was in bed for fifteen minutes reading with DD, doesn't that count?


nope. allow me to re-phrase, until you go to sleep, you can't say good morning.


----------



## Susan in VA

I've fallen asleep several times over my term paper....  at least it seems that way.


----------



## Jeff

Wake up Susan!

Good morning, all you nice people. It's 48 going to be 72, deep in the heart of Texas. I'm determined to write only words and no code today; let's see if the world stops turning.


----------



## Leslie

Good morning everyone,

11 degrees and frosty here this morning. Susan, I know the feeling of writing a boring paper. I just finished an incredibly boring chapter for a book yesterday. Now I have the wonderful joy of editing it facing me this morning. I thought this was the weekend? LOL

L


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Good morning!!

Gray and grim this morning. Supposed to rain today in northern VA, but at least it's warmer, 32, than yesterday's 19. Had a blast at yesterday's Christmas party. Won a Randy Owens (automotive artist) signed print (woo-hoo, love his work!) and a remote control Ferrari 430. Too bad it's too small for Fred and I to ride in!  But we'll have fun playing with it. Maybe we'll have races with some of the remote control Minis we have. The tech support went well, though I had a couple bad moments where the software played tricks on me. But in the end everything worked.

Dona, the doctor's appointments are just routine checkup kind of things, playing catch-up. The dermatologist did remove a questionable mole but didn't think it was serious. I hate going to the doctor and have let things slide...

Today, work on my commission, watching the Redskins lose  to the Raiders.

Betsy


----------



## Richard in W.Orange

Overcast and cold  

But after the party yesterday (thus the no GM post) today is about sitting in front of the fire reading I think. (Kept both dishwashers going for almost all of last night)

Party status: HUGE SUCCESS ... 

Lots of my camping friends and others .... Not "too" many leftovers, but cooking will be easy for the next week.

Maybe a bit of putting things back to normal but more likely not.


----------



## Anju 

Mornnig every one - same ol same ol here

Betsy - at least the skins are making their opponents work very hard for their victories!  Fun games to watch!

Good luck Leslie - too cold to do much more than edit isn't it?


----------



## Ann in Arlington

Currently NOT freezing, but definitely drippy.  Reorganized my office and the living room yesterday to make room to move furniture up from the family room.  Today will be watching the Redskins maybe not lose to the Raiders (One can always hope) and clearing the family room of extra junk that we've really needed to get rid of for a while.

Good Morning!  Rich, glad your party went well. . . I had no doubt!  How many ended up crashing in your attic!


----------



## Susan in VA

Mornin', all. <yawwwwn>

Jeff, love that smiley; I'm sure it's supposed to be coffee but I'll interpret it as the restorative power of tea.

(Speaking of coffee... I mostly gave it up about three years ago but once every month or so I still have a mocha... last night, knowing that I'd have to stay up late, I stopped in at a local Starbucks.... and the barista winked at me and gave me the coffee for free.  It had been a long day but I don't _think_ I looked like a charity case... And before anyone jumps to conclusions, this was a _female_ barista. Hmmm.)

Leslie, have fun editing; I found last night that it helps to "punctuate" the boring parts with Kindleboards and chocolate. I have one more to finish writing today and then as of tonight I'll have more exciting reading. Though I also still have two exams in the next three days to study for... You people who spend entire days reading by the fireplace don't know how good you have it! 

(Oh yeah.... raining, cold, dreary-looking. Definitely an indoor day.)


----------



## geoffthomas

34 now.
Going up to 43.
Guaranteed to rain all day.

Have a safe day.


----------



## drenee

Good afternoon, KBers. 
Icy conditions developed this morning, leaving our area with many accidents.  
I was planning on being home earlier today, but the road conditions had me stuck.

Surgery went well.  No lifting for 7 to 10 days, which aggrevates me, because I made a 
call to the surgeon's office last week before the procedure to ask that specific question.  
I can call for the results tomorrow.

Have a wonderful Sunday, what's left of it.
deb


----------



## Jeff

drenee said:


> Surgery went well. No lifting for 7 to 10 days, which aggrevates me, because I made a
> call to the surgeon's office last week before the procedure to ask that specific question.


That sounds encouraging, Deb. Please keep us informed.

Edited to say that the only fiction I've written today was the post where I said I'd write no code. I must have written a thousand lines and I'm still not done.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

drenee said:


> Good afternoon, KBers.
> Icy conditions developed this morning, leaving our area with many accidents.
> I was planning on being home earlier today, but the road conditions had me stuck.
> 
> Surgery went well. No lifting for 7 to 10 days, which aggravates me, because I made a
> call to the surgeon's office last week before the procedure to ask that specific question.
> I can call for the results tomorrow.
> 
> Have a wonderful Sunday, what's left of it.
> deb


Hopefully you can lift your Kindle! Thanks for letting us know how you 're doing. We're sending good thoughts to you for your results!

Betsy


----------



## Susan in VA

Deb, glad you're back home!  If you can lift your Kindle...  a teacup...  chocolate... those 7-10 days won't seem so bad....  Hope you get good news soon.  Hugs to you.


----------



## Richard in W.Orange

Good Morning, 70 in, dunno out ... looks overcast...but its still dark. Today I must put the house back to rights.


----------



## Jeff

Good morning, all. The temperature in central Texas is 55 going toward 70. After an all-nighter, I finally got my PHP scripts working so, if I can stay awake, I'll try to finish my most time pressing fiction project today. Have a great day, everyone.


----------



## Leslie

Morning everyone,

I am having a hard time getting moving today, and this is a long day for me. 27 degrees and icy out today.

L


----------



## Susan in VA

It's morning. For many of you it might be a good one. Me, I'm not sure yet.

Getting by on way too little sleep for two weeks now, combined with spending Friday afternoon cooped up in a classroom with 26 kids, 26 parents, and 1 witch, finally took its toll, and this morning I woke up with what is promising to be a not-fun-at-all heavy cold.

But I still have to take DD to school, and then keep working on my classwork. Much of it is done (was due last night), but I still have two exams by Wednesday and some deadlines tomorrow.

And then I have to book flights to MN... DD's dad's father passed away yesterday late afternoon and so we'll be going up there for a couple of days... oh, and as soon as she's awake enough to be coherent I have to _tell_ her first... <sigh>....

I want to go back to bed and start this day over...

Weather? oh yeah.... we have some. Cold. Foggy. Can't see the next house over.

Maybe some more tea will help.


----------



## geoffthomas

Oh, Susan.
I am sorry to hear of the passing of DD's grandfather(?).
And that you have to help her understand (this is one of those hard talks for a parent).
And that you have all your studying to complete.
Stay well and stay strong.

32 here going up to 46 cloudy mostly.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Good morning!

29 and foggy here in Northern VA.  Understand that the fog extends throughout the SE all the way to Houston!

Heading out for my annual Christmas shopping trip with my girlfriend.  We shop like crazy for a few hours, then have lunch with wine!  We try to get it all done before the crowds.  She's moving to San Antonio so this will be our last trip for awhile!!!

Susan, tried to post this and just read your post.  I'm so sorry to hear about DD's grandfather.  Our thoughts are with you all.  Hope you feel better soon and that it's not as bad a cold as you fear.  God luck with the exams!!

Betsy


----------



## Ann in Arlington

Well, the fog has more or less burned off up here. . . . it's sunny and bright but cold:  just freezing at 32.

Final day of clearing junk out of the family room and this evening friends are coming over to help move furniture.  I think I'll have a fire going all day just because.

Hmmm. . . .probably should try to think about some getting some cards ready to send too. . . . .


----------



## Anju 

mornin' everyone, no fog, no clouds, no wet, just blue skies and 64 deg this morning.

Sorry about DD's grandfather Susan, all this piled on, just hang in there, I promise it will get better, cold will go away, vacation from school, better weather - just not when.


----------



## Leslie

Morning all,

34 degrees right now with rain in the forecast. Dreary.

L


----------



## ladyknight33

Morning all,

It's 64 and foggy here on the Space Coast.


----------



## geoffthomas

45 now in Derwood, MD.
Going up to a high of 52.
Expect it to be cloudy all day.

Be careful.


----------



## Ann in Arlington

Good Morning!

Foggy, but not frigid.  I think it's a good day for a grocery store run. . . . .


----------



## Richard in W.Orange

Morning.

39 and Overcast today ... but clear .. 

Kindle causes reading to block getting anything done . . . I must not read until the house is back to rights . . . (yeah, that will work)

Meeting this evening with boss's executive Admin (at home) ... So yeah, its a job! 

Got to figure out laptops for work

Much too busy but not UGH


----------



## Susan in VA

Good morning, everyone.

Geoff, Betsy, Anju, Cobbie, thanks for your kind thoughts.  Looks like DD and I will be going up Friday through Sunday.  

So much to do this week...   

You know, after the daily morning rush and getting DD off to school, I come home and have my morning tea in peace and quiet with Kindleboards for company... funny how comfortable habits can start so quickly.  It's nice to be here "with" you all and gather my thoughts for the day.


----------



## Jeff

Good morning, everyone.


----------



## Anju 

Good morning everyone


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Good morning!

Grey or gray here in northern, VA, haven't even checked the temp!  Fiddling with the new bluetooth headset I got for my husband for Christmas and wondering if he'll be able to use it...yes, he's THAT non-techy....  we'll see.

Betsy


----------



## jpmorgan49

It's 19 and sunny here in Joliet.  It may actually get up to 22!!!    Ah, Winter in the Midwest, I hope we have snow for Christmas!
jp


----------



## drenee

Susan, so sorry to hear about the loss to your family.  My thoughts will be with you as you finish out this hectic week and travel this weekend.

Talked to my surgeon earlier today.  Ductal Carcinoma in Situ (DCIS)  It's the earliest stage of breast cancer.  The tissue around the area he removed was good.  This is not great news, but it's not bad either.  It's exactly what my aunt was diagnosed with about 45 days ago.  I will be seeing an oncologist and undergoing radiation treatments.  So not good news, but not really horrible news either.  
deb


----------



## Jeff

drenee said:


> The tissue around the area he removed was good. This is not great news, but it's not bad either.


Deb,

Doesn't that mean they got it all?

Jeff


----------



## drenee

From what I understand, yes. It is a cancer that is contained. 
http://www.imaginis.com/breasthealth/dcis2.asp#rad
deb


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Deb,

you have amazing courage and a great attitude.  We're praying for nothing but good for you.

Betsy


----------



## drenee

Thank you, Betsy.  
deb


----------



## Susan in VA

That's great news, Deb.

I admit I'm also a little unclear about why you have to undergo radiation if they know that they got it all.  I guess they want to be absolutely sure.  Will it be for a long time, or just a short course of treatment?


----------



## drenee

I'm guessing the same thing, Susan.  Just making sure there's nothing else in there that might have been too small to see on the mammogram.  
I have no clue how many treatments I'll need to have.  My aunt is having 30.  Don't know if that's the norm or not.  
I think I'm going to see an oncologist closer to my mom and my work.  I believe I'll have to go everyday, from what I'm understanding.  That way I can still go to work and not be making the long trip back up to my apartment.  
deb


----------



## Susan in VA

Every day, yikes!  Hope it's not for too long, then.  And you can stay with your mom for the duration?


----------



## drenee

I don't think it will be for more than 5 or 6 weeks at the most.  And yes, I can stay at my mom's during the week, and then just go to my apartment for the weekends.
deb


----------



## Leslie

Oh Deb, what news... here's a big hug: {{{{Deb}}}}. Usually radiation is done daily, but it only takes a minute, once you are there. But it's annoying to travel there everyday. Hopefully it is not too far for you.

One of our Free Clinic patients was just diagnosed with breast cancer, picked up on her annual mammogram. Ladies, mammograms save lives! I don't care what those new guidelines say, I am a firm believer in having one every year, starting at age 40. 

A chilly 20 degrees this morning, with lots of wind. Brrr!

L


----------



## Jeff

Good morning from McGregor, Texas where's it's just above freezing but it might reach 60 this afternoon.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Good morning from northern VA, where it's about freezing.  A quiet day at home, getting things done, hoping this isn't a cold starting.  Thinking about you, Deb!

Betsy


----------



## Richard in W.Orange

Clear and cool today .. .sun is up (almost) and not so grey today (or is that gray today) .... anyway, big item is put roomie's rent check in the bank... then oh...hmmm... I don't know ...


----------



## geoffthomas

Deb,
Prayers and hugs.
You know you are loved! (right?)

30 in Derwood, expect 38 sunny.


----------



## Anju 

deb - does your Mom have good internet connection?  We do need to hear from you.  I had a friend years ago who had radiation daily - went to work, went to treatment and back to work.  She seemed to do ok, and it all went away.

64 deg now, dampish, can't tell if cloudy or not, too dark.


----------



## intinst

Good Morning all. Thinking of you Deb, know that you are important to many of us here. Had a good time in the city, doing the things that hicks from the country do. We looked at the tall buildings, went to Rockefeller Center to see the big tree and the skaters, did a little shopping and enjoyed our selves. Today is to be much colder, so glad we went yesterday. May drive out east on Long Island today. Be safe, all.


----------



## Anju 

intinst - it's too bad you missed Richard's party


----------



## Ann in Arlington

Good Morning!  2 hours later and it's still freezing in Northern VA.  But sunny!  Maybe I'll bake some cookies. . .that's tends to help keep the house warm!

Which reminds me:  furnace is working great. . . .but DH was outside last evening and noticed the A/C compressor unit was running too.  Say what?!  Just called the service people and they'll be here sometime today. . .so I guess I should go get showered and dressed right away!


----------



## Susan in VA

Good morning, all!

Leaving in 15 mins to take two exams today, then to work, then...  oh never mind, by then it will be evening.  

I want a vacation.

Stay warm everyone!


----------



## Elmore Hammes

Good morning all. A chilly 12 degrees, not getting a whole lot warmer today in central Indiana. Have a great day!
Elmore


----------



## Jeff

I just got a PM from Gertie saying that she'd had a major relapse and was calling 911. She wanted me to let everyone know.


----------



## Leslie

Jeff said:


> I just got a PM from Gertie saying that she'd had a major relapse and was calling 911. She wanted me to let everyone know.


A major relapse of what? I didn't know she'd been sick...

L


----------



## Jeff

Leslie said:


> A major relapse of what? I didn't know she'd been sick...


She's had the flu. I sent you a PM.


----------



## Susan in VA

Oh poor Gertie!  Here's hoping she's back at home and right as rain SOON.


----------



## drenee

Please send our best wishes to Gertie for a quick recovery.

Thank you all for the good wishes and hugs.  

Dona, my mom does have a great wireless connection.  I'm here now, as a matter of fact.  So I will be able to keep up with my KB friends.

I am very confident that I will be able to continue a relatively normal daily life, just adding a trip each day for some radiation.  Other than being a bit of a nuisance, I'm thinking it shouldn't be too awfully bad.  My thought is a broken 
appendage would be worse than what I'm going to have to go through.  If an arm or leg were in a cast I wouldn't be able to drive and continue working.  So really, in the scope of things, this situation is not the worst that could happen.
My Judge is very good friends with a leading oncologist.  He has already made the call to him and gave him a heads up
that I will be coming his way.  

Susan, hope next week is a much easier week for you.
deb


----------



## Susan in VA

Thanks, Deb.  The deadline stress is over, and the exams got done today.  Now it'll just be the usual seasonal to-do list....  a month's worth squished into one week!    (Less, actually, since we'll be away Fri-Sun.  I think some Christmas traditions are just not going to happen this year.)

Hope the whole process is as easy as you anticipate; we'll be holding your hand if you want us to!


----------



## Leslie

Hi everyone,

I've talked to Gertie twice on the phone. The first time she sounded lousy, the second time she sounded much better. After spending a few hours in the ER, she is going home with a fistful of meds and is ready to get better. I am sure she'll be checking in when she feels up to it and is able to share a few more details.

L


----------



## Edward C. Patterson

Gertie:

Get better.

Ed Patterson


----------



## Leslie

Oh, brrr, brrr, brrr....5 degrees this morning. Brrr.

L


----------



## Jeff

Leslie said:


> Oh, brrr, brrr, brrr....5 degrees this morning. Brrr.


Guess I won't complain about 41 then. Good morning everyone.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Thanks for the updates on Gertie, Jeff & Leslie!

I hadn't been in the threads Gertie frequents lately (So You Think You Can Dance & Author Support) and didn't realize she'd been sick...  Hopefully now that they know what it is she'll start feeling better. This is for you, Gertie  

It's a brisk 26, but nothing like Leslie's morning.   

Today I'm putting the last big push on my commission, hope to mail it off Saturday morning at the very latest, possibly tomorrow.  .  We'll see how today goes.    Thank goodness for caffeine!

Betsy


----------



## Ann in Arlington

My weather widget says 24. . .yeah. . . .cold. . . . .but the furnace is working so I'm happy.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Ann, they fixed your AC compressor so it stopped running all the time?

Betsy


----------



## Elmore Hammes

The temp is double what it was yesterday at this time, but that just makes it 24 degrees. Still more comfortable though, and the sun is shining so the cats are enjoying the view from indoors (as am I).

Writing and wrapping presents today, hope everyone has a great day.
Elmore


----------



## Susan in VA

Morning, all.  With deadline stress over and a flight to MN tomorrow, I was planning to get all kinds of things done today  --  Christmas decorations, shopping, cards, laundry  --  but instead I'll be spending the day in bed.  Fever of 102, and everything's achy.  Got my mom to take DD to school, luckily.  Hoping that with sufficient rest I'll be on my feet tomorrow.  Have a good day everyone!


----------



## Richard in W.Orange

In the highish 20's with a windchill taking us to 12...the fireplace won't keep up  have to wear sweater today ...

Trying to get my act in gear ... get things organzied for a meeting (here) on Sunday of the Theatre company then heading to Arlington (well first stop is actually NW DC) on Monday early (by 7 at the latest) 

Winding up and truly ENJOYING these last two weeks before I go back to work (YAY)


----------



## Anju 

and I was going to BRRR at 68 deg - oops  

Leslie, thanks for the update on Gertie ! 

Susan, take care of yourself, you don't need to be traveling with a fever!

Everyone else, stay warm!  Stay safe!


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Here I am.  Shaky, but okay.  Too much antibiotic (and the wrong kind) for my gum infection and root canal caused bad bacteria to invade my intestines.  I'm now on flagyl (or will be when my daughter picks up the meds) to restore the balance.  

For now, I'm eating bland and resting.

And btw, when Leslie talked to me the second time, I had a vein full of valium.  That'll sure perk up a girl.

Thanks for all the good wishes.


----------



## Anju 

Gertie - so glad to know you are doing better - you can't get puny until you finish your next book  

Seriously though, Jeff gave all of us a start, but thanks for checking in with him.


----------



## drenee

Gertie, glad to hear from you.  Rest and take care of yourself.  
deb


----------



## Susan in VA

Good morning all,

Checking in to say hi, but sleeping around the clock, just up for ten mins now and then back to bed.  All signs point to the flu.  Yuk.

Be safe and warm and healthy everyone  --  Gertie and Deb, take care of yourselves! --  and don't post too much, else I won't be able to catch up.


----------



## telracs

Susan in VA said:


> Good morning all,
> 
> Checking in to say hi, but sleeping around the clock, just up for ten mins now and then back to bed. All signs point to the flu. Yuk.
> 
> Be safe and warm and healthy everyone -- Gertie and Deb, take care of yourselves! -- and don't post too much, else I won't be able to catch up.


Feel better. 
I'm actually still up from yesterday, I got back into Manhattan around midnight and decided to come into work for my required six hours then instead of going home, attempting to get a few hours sleep then coming back into Manhattan....


----------



## drenee

Good Friday morning, KB friends.
Couldn't sleep.  I tried not taking any meds for pain
last night.  Got to sleep without too much trouble, 
but couldn't get back to sleep.  Got up about a half
an hour ago.  Cleaned out my frig.  Took out the trash.
Paid a couple bills.  Lots to do today.  
I'm excited for the grandsons to come tomorrow.
I hope we all have a productive day today.

Gertie and Susan, hope you're feeling some better today.
deb


----------



## Jeff

Good morning, everyone. It's 34 going toward 60, deep in the heart of Texas. Get well soon Gertie and Susan. Stay tough, Deb.


----------



## Leslie

Morning all,

0 degrees outside. It is really, really cold. 

Have a good day, all.

L


----------



## Jeff

Leslie said:


> 0 degrees outside. It is really, really cold.


Don't lick the flagpole.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

LOL!

Taking a break from finishing my commission  to say g'morning to my KB friends.  Brrr.  Gonna go to the dr this morning, then back to do the last few details and photographs and then I'm shipping this puppy!   Gotta get it done so I abandon my car later today (after shopping for bread, milk, TP and chocolate). Snow tonight here in northern VA!!!

Stay warm and feel better, everyone!

Betsy


----------



## geoffthomas

It is 19 in Derwood, MD.
The high for the day is exected to be 35 (maybe).
Cloudy all day with a big bad front expected tonight.

Have a great day.


----------



## Anju 

58 deg, clear skies, good day today, DTB book club, yuck!

Susan, Gertie, deb, Kathy y'all stay warm and don't push it too much

Everyone else, get your shopping done, big nasty storms heading to the East - woo hoo for sunny Mexico


----------



## Leslie

The weather is on public radio at 7:18 am and we didn't manage to get out of the house until 7:19, so I don't know what Altitude Lou had to say about snow, etc., for us. I guess I need to go rustle up a weather report and find out if I should be stocking up on wine and baguettes.

L


----------



## drenee

Leslie, that's the kind of stocking I can go for.  
deb


----------



## Ann in Arlington

Winter Storm Warning:



> ...Winter Storm Warning In Effect From Midnight Tonight To 6 Am
> Est Sunday...
> 
> The National Weather Service In Sterling Virginia Has Issued A
> Winter Storm Warning For Snow...Which Is In Effect From Midnight
> Tonight To 6 AM EST Sunday. The Winter Storm Watch Is No Longer In
> Effect.
> 
> • Precip Type...Snow.
> 
> • Accumulations...Heavy Snow With Accumulations Of 5 To 10 Inches
> Through Sunset Saturday. Locally Higher Amounts Possible...
> Mainly In Or Near Southern Maryland. Additional Accumulations
> Expected Saturday Night.
> 
> • Timing...Snow Will Begin Late Friday Night And Will Continue
> Through Sunday Morning.
> 
> • Temperatures...Upper 20s To Lower 30s Through The Event In The
> Baltimore Washington Metropolitan Area...Mid To Upper 20s Across
> Western Maryland.
> 
> • Winds...10 To 20 Mph Through The Event...With Gusts Of 25 To
> 30 Mph Saturday And Sunday.
> 
> Precautionary/Preparedness Actions...
> 
> A Winter Storm Warning Means Significant Amounts Of Snow...
> Sleet...And Ice Are Expected Or Occurring. Strong Winds Are Also
> Possible. This Will Make Travel Very Hazardous Or Impossible.


So. . .probably worse for you Heather. . . .probably better for you Deb. . .though the channel 4 graphic is showing the heaviest -- 8" - 12" -- right over DC and the close in suburbs.

What fun! 

(But I think I might pop over to Broadway Shoes this afternoon and see if I can find some boots. . . . )


----------



## Elmore Hammes

Good morning all. Milder day today, headed for the low forties. A bit of snow coming in the next day or two, most likely only an inch or two. Have a great day!
Elmore


----------



## Richard in W.Orange

Really cold here (there's frost between the storms and inside windows (oh the joy of old houses)) ... Fireplace is working hard. 

I was doing REALLY WELL staying away from this and getting things done and then voila I end up at the desk with the kindle and now all my plans are ruined.

I think its very strange that our forcast is for maybe 2" of snow and VA is going to get so much. Travelling SOUTH for a White Christmas seems just peculiar to me but then again . . .


----------



## Leslie

I looked up the weather for Maine and they are predicting sun, sun and more sun. Cold but sunny.

L


----------



## intinst

44 going to 52 partly sunny degrees here in central AR. No snow this week, maybe next. I don't really need a white Christmas, so I'm OK if it doesn't. Is my old curmudgeon showing?


----------



## Gertie Kindle

drenee said:


> Good Friday morning, KB friends.
> Couldn't sleep. I tried not taking any meds for pain
> last night. Got to sleep without too much trouble,
> but couldn't get back to sleep. Got up about a half
> an hour ago. Cleaned out my frig. Took out the trash.
> Paid a couple bills. Lots to do today.
> I'm excited for the grandsons to come tomorrow.
> I hope we all have a productive day today.
> 
> Gertie and Susan, hope you're feeling some better today.
> deb


Here you are, can't sleep, in pain, and you cleaned out the frig. Guess what, so did I in case I get admitted to the hospital. Are we both nuts? 

New meds are working except for one minor detail. I'm allergic (think puffy red lobster). Now I'm waiting for approval for the only other med that can treat C-Dif, and that's vancomycin, which comes with a $600 price tag. Insurance doesn't want to cover it. Hopefully, my doctor is burning up the fax getting me approved.


----------



## drenee

Wow, Gertie, you have not had a good week.  
And yeah, we're probably both nuts.  
deb


----------



## Gertie Kindle

drenee said:


> Wow, Gertie, you have not had a good week.
> And yeah, we're probably both nuts.
> deb


What I'm going through is a walk in the park compared to you. You know my prayers are with you.

Doc came up with new meds ... $7 ... much better. One problem, it's going to turn my urine red. But that will match the rest of my rash covered body.  I'll take my first dose tonight and pray no more reactions. I've had a pretty decent day.


----------



## drenee

Ohhh, Gertie, I'm so sorry about your rash.  Put the pee comment is pretty funny.  
I'm glad you're having a decent day, and hopefully tomorrow will be much better.  
At least you're well enough to talk to us.  

What I'm going through is not really that bad.  I told my family I can't even say I have cancer, because 
they've already removed it.  All I can say is I had cancer.  My boyfriend keeps asking if I've called and 
told this person or that person.  Well, since I hadn't shared with them that there might be a concern, I
don't really see the need to call and say hey, guess what.....in my opinion, this isn't that newsworthy.
Some of my family is having a bit of a hard time with the diagnosis.  Hopefully they'll read the links I've 
been sending and see that this is all going to be okay.

Anyway, rest and get better.
deb


----------



## Susan in VA

Gertie, Deb, so sorry things are not going well!!  I feel like a whiner for complaining about a mere flu.  Gertie, with luck those new meds will work for you, and you'll be in good shape again very soon.  Deb, hang in there, hope you heal quickly!  Got dates yet for the treatments...  especially for when they END?  Then we can count down with you how much longer until it's all done.

Cancelled flight to MN; no way I could get through the flights, let alone driving three hours at the other end.  To say nothing of giving my flu germs to hundreds of people on the flights and scores more at the funeral.  

But the fever's considerably down now, just still all-over achy and really, really tired.  Just as well we'll be snowed in for a couple of days.  Even better that DD has a huge pile of library books to keep her busy so I can sleep all day.  And catch up on KB posts from time to time.


----------



## drenee

Good morning, KB friends.  
We got about an inch or so of snow overnight.  It's 29, and that is also our high for the day.  
We're not expecting much more snow, maybe another inch or two.  Don't know if my son and 
family will be making it this evening.  They are east of me, Altoona, PA, and I understand they 
are getting more.  Roads may be clear by this afternoon though, so we'll see.

Susan, I'm glad you're feeling a bit better.  Good decision to stay in.  You would not want a relapse.
I do not know when my treatments will start.  I go to my surgeon on Monday and we will pick an oncologist then.
I've been told (by my Judge who has already done some research) that it could be anything from 7 to 30-plus 
treatments.  I'm voting for seven, but it's probably not really up to me.  I will be sure to post any news I have, and a countdown sounds like a wonderful idea.  Thank you.

Gertie, I really hope you're doing much better today.  

Have a safe and warm snowy Saturday, KB friends.
deb


----------



## NogDog

About an inch of snow on the ground at this writing. By this time tomorrow the expected accumulation is 12-18 inches.


----------



## Richard in W.Orange

Morning Kindle Early Birds

As of this moment, snow has not started. (Weather.com is showing it to snow here all day starting at 7 but officially that is now not accurate as its 7:10 without any flakes.

However, it is COLD so if it starts it will keep going and stick. Lovely!

Snow thrower IS ready but I don't actually know if I'll need it.

I'm running out of books from Ann's Archive .... hmmmm 

When it makes a difference to the christmas lights, there will be pictures.


----------



## drenee

Ohhh, wonderful Richard.  Thank you for pictures of your lights with snow.  
I'm ashamed to say I'm doing no decorating for the holidays.  
I did not plan on being home and since I've had this surgery I can't do any of the lifting.
Again, thank you.
deb


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Good morning!

7 inches on the ground this morning here in northern VA, up to 9 in one drift I measured, but 7 was pretty consistent. Started last night sometime after 9 PM (curtains were drawn so I'm not sure when it started, but by 10 we had about 1/2 an inch). We went out for a walk around the block to see the Christmas lights in the snow.

Got a pot of Godiva coffee on, sitting here enjoying KB...

Got my commission shipped, it got as far as Laurel, MD at 3:30am, hope it can get out today!!! So today, it's playing catch up with the Christmas stuff. Doing the letter today that we send with the cards so we can bore our friends. Hey, we have to pay 'em back for the letters they sent, don't we? At least OURS is interesting! 

















ADDED: When I went out to get the paper, it was hardly snowing, but pretty hard now and a brisk wind blowing more off the roof.

Betsy


----------



## Richard in W.Orange

Getting Christmas cards out would require two things, which lately haven't happened as much as they need to:

1) Put down Kindle and stop reading
2) Stay away from Kindleboards

Now, the problem is going to be to do the cards, I need to print the labels, and that will, require one of the PCs ... and they all have browsers so they all come here. Hmmmmmm (maybe a network outage would not be an all bad thing)


----------



## Elmore Hammes

Good morning all.

Thankfully only have a quarter-inch of snow in central Indiana - a little more on the way but nothing so bad I have to start up the snow blower.

Traveling to visit family for an early Christmas celebration today, should be lots of good food and socializing.

Have a great day.
Elmore


----------



## Ann in Arlington

9 inches on our deck about an hour ago. . .probably closer to 10 now.  Richard. . .the maps show its heading your way!

I'm pretty sure there are 400 books in my archive. . . . .surely there's something there you haven't read!  (Then again, there are a few I wouldn't particularly recommend.  )

Christmas cards:  now, there's an idea. . . .I should do that as I've been neglectful for the last few years.

Oh, and there's no one else here but me. . . . .DH headed in to the church just before midnight. . . .we had a bit of fun getting up our hill in the front wheel drive car. . . considering the 5 other cars that tried it gave up that's a triumph.  Ed would win if there was an Olympic sport called "snow driving".  Anyway, he parked it, put a tarp over it, and got into his truck (tires on chains) that has the church's snowblower -- that he had to go out and buy yesterday afternoon 'cause when he got out the one they had it was dead.  Anyway, he took his full body snowsuit, several spare pair of socks and a change of clothes.  Haven't seen him since he drove away. . . . but I've talked to him and he says there's only about 3 inches there at the church in DC.


----------



## luvmy4brats

Good morning! I'm actually up early enough with nothing todo this morning. 


We've got about 5 inches right now. It's sleeting right now, but it's supposed to switch back over to heavy snow later this morning. Last night they moved us up to the 12-20 range, but I haven't seen what the forecast is this morning. 

I think my Kindle, hot chocolate and the fireplace may be on the menu all weekend.


----------



## Ann in Arlington

The channel 4 projected accumulation map has you getting socked with up to 2 feet, Heather.  At least, if you live where I think you live, you're right in the middle of the highest totals section.


----------



## Jeff

Good morning all you snowbound Kindlers. It's 39 going toward 60 in the heart of Texas. I'm on quilt watch for the next several days. Stay warm, everyone.


----------



## luvmy4brats

Ann in Arlington said:


> The channel 4 projected accumulation map has you getting socked with up to 2 feet, Heather. At least, if you live where I think you live, you're right in the middle of the highest totals section.


Just peachy.

Anyone found that female curmudgen smiley?


----------



## Jeff

luvmy4brats said:


> Anyone found that female curmudgen smiley?


Would you settle for unisex?


----------



## Anju 

Coldest day of the year so far, 54 deg., and reading about all this snow is making me colder!  BRRRR     Got my hot chocolate out, with a splash of coffee (big splash  ) DH is heading to Dallas for Christmas, rest of the family is coming from the East cost, including DC.  Sure hope they all make it ok.

Gertie - hope you do ok, remember red is one of the Christmas colors, so you are just right in season, as long as you don't turn green to match your pee  

deb, hope you get the grandkids ok, are they going to be there through the holidays?  Maybe they would like to help you decorate a bit.

Susan, glad you canceled your trip, in your weakened state you don't need to be out in that weather, and traveling.

Everyone else, please take care.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Jeff, the good news is that the quilt is at BWI airport. Bad news is nothing is leaving BWI today.









Betsy


----------



## Jeff

Betsy the Quilter said:


> Jeff, the good news is that the quilt is at BWI airport. Bad news is nothing is leaving BWI today.


Fortunately we have an extra two days "grace".


----------



## Leslie

NogDog said:


> About an inch of snow on the ground at this writing. By this time tomorrow the expected accumulation is 12-18 inches.


NogDog, where are you located? For some reason, I thought you were in Boston. Is it snowing down there?

14 degrees and sunny here in Maine, with lots of blue skies. Maybe I'll go out and do all the things you snow bound folks can't do...finish my Christmas shopping, go to the mall, go to the post office, the grocery store....LOL

L


----------



## Leslie

I posted this on the crockpot thread but no one commented, so I'll repost here.

I decided to buy the Fagor 3 in 1 for my husband for Christmas. I was looking at their website yesterday (lots of great recipes) and I came across this picture. You tell me...does it look like this woman is reading a Kindle?


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Jeff said:


> Fortunately we have an extra two days "grace".


----------



## NogDog

Leslie said:


> NogDog, where are you located? For some reason, I thought you were in Boston. Is it snowing down there?
> 
> 14 degrees and sunny here in Maine, with lots of blue skies. Maybe I'll go out and do all the things you snow bound folks can't do...finish my Christmas shopping, go to the mall, go to the post office, the grocery store....LOL
> 
> L


Nope, I'm in Joisey, a couple miles across the Delaware from Philadelphia.


----------



## drenee

Leslie, a K1 maybe?  

Keeping my fingers crossed for the quilt arrival.  

Dona, kids are only staying till Monday.  At this point I'm planning on going to Asheville, NC for Christmas Eve and Christmas.  To be with my daughter.  So I just don't see a particular need to put up all of the decorations this year.  

deb


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Re Leslie's pic:  It looks bigger than a K1 compared to her hand and the K1 doesn't have that dark spot along the top edge, although I guess that could be part of the cover....  Maybe it's a Nook.  

Betsy


----------



## drenee

I was thinking about the wedge shape and I was trying to remember if the back of the K1 is darker.
deb


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

I zoomed in with my browser (of course it pixelated) and now I think it's a regular book with a dark cover and more pages on the right side (unread) than on the left side, giving it a wedge shape.  The perspective shortens the width.  The way her hand is braced under it is the way you would hold a book along the spine.

Betsy


----------



## Anju 

don't remember which one but isn't there a reader that opens like a book?  That's what I thought it was.


----------



## geoffthomas

Well it is 23 here in Derwood, MD.
It doesn't look as if the high will get above 27, if it gets there.
And yes my area looks like the pictures already displayed.

Hmmm, Ann I think stoke the stove and read a good book - hey?


----------



## intinst

Good Morning! 41, clear skies, I'm off till the twenty eighth, woohoo!  Sorry about everyone getting hammered with the blizzard. This will be my son's first winter in the NY area, so far nothing where he is on Long Island.


----------



## Susan in VA

drenee said:


> I'm ashamed to say I'm doing no decorating for the holidays.


I'm so glad to hear it. Not that you're ashamed! but that you're not decorating. Makes me feel better 'cause I haven't done anything either.


----------



## Susan in VA

Richard in W.Orange said:


> Now, the problem is going to be to do the cards, I need to print the labels, and that will, require one of the PCs


Or you could just <gasp> do them by hand. With a fountain pen.


----------



## Susan in VA

Not really morning, but hello anyway.  I have 13 inches of snow on my deck (yes, I measured), and it's still coming down heavily.  Fun.  Though DD is complaining that it's not snowman snow.  

Anju, you crack me up with the "Christmas colors".

Jeff, happy QuiltWatch, no doubt Betsy will keep us all informed so we know when we can start nagging about pictures!  (Hope we can add a BookWatch to that soon; I expect it will be ready to go out by tomorrow night but who knows whether I can actually get up the hill on Monday morning.)  

Staying home today (as though I had a choice!) and hoping everyone else is safe, and none of you on the East coast are having to drive in this.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Susan in VA said:


> Anju, you crack me up with the "Christmas colors".


Hey, those are my Christmas colors you're talking about. 



> Jeff, happy QuiltWatch, no doubt Betsy will keep us all informed so we know when we can start nagging about pictures! (Hope we can add a BookWatch to that soon; I expect it will be ready to go out by tomorrow night but who knows whether I can actually get up the hill on Monday morning.)


Can't we start nagging Betsy now? 

Sorry about all the snow. Hope everyone stays safe and warm. I'll try not to complain about 64 degrees.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Gertie Kindle 'a/k/a Margaret Lake' said:


> Can't we start nagging Betsy now?


Well, Jeff has seen a picture, of course, but I think "Mrs. Jeff" should be the next one to see what it looks like. Just sayin'. So y'all will have to wait until after Christmas.

Gertie, you are obviously feeling better if you can harass us snowbound East coasters! My husband's cousins are currently near Cape Canaveral, FL and called here to tell us the temp was 65 degrees....

Betsy


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Betsy the Quilter said:


> Well, Jeff has seen a picture, of course, but I think "Mrs. Jeff" should be the next one to see what it looks like. Just sayin'. So y'all will have to wait until after Christmas.


Okay, you're right. Bummer.



> Gertie, you are obviously feeling better if you can harass us snowbound East coasters! My husband's cousins are currently near Cape Canaveral, FL and called here to tell us the temp was 65 degrees....
> 
> Betsy


See, at least I didn't rub it in. 

My GS wanted me to take him up north between Christmas and New Years so he could visit with Greatgrandpa and maybe see snow. As it turns out, I couldn't have gone, but it looks like he might have seen some snow.


----------



## Jeff

Good morning everyone. It's 27 degrees in McGregor, Texas. Should reach the mid 60s later. Hope all you snowbound folks are snug and warm with everything you need. I see that the Baltimore-Washington Airport is open so there's still hope of a Christmas quilt for Jo Ann.


----------



## Trilby

Good morning, well the snow finally got to CT and now we're buried in it! lol It was half way up my back door! My jeep is buried!!! It's a winter wonderland!!!!


----------



## Leslie

Good morning everyone,

18 degrees here in Maine and still no snow, although it has been predicted to start for ages now. Lance made it home from college but he got in late, after I had gone to bed, so I don't know if he had to drive through any snow on the trip.

L


----------



## geoffthomas

Good Morning all.
It is 21 degrees here in beautiful Derwood, Maryland.
We don't expect it to get above 30 (or so the forecast shows).
And it is sunny right now. But I don't think there is any significant melting going on.

Snowbound right now - because there have been no plows.

Have a great day.


----------



## Ann in Arlington

Good Morning!  We have a plowed car width in the street. . . .I wonder if the guy at the end of the street has a plow for the front of his car. . . .almost looks like it the way it's plowed.  Anyway, that means that there's probably clear road down to Rt 50 which means hubby can come home and it's looking more likely I'll be able to get out for Mass this evening.  And now I have to get off here and get dressed and start shoveling!

Oh, the depth on the deck stabilized at 20 inches.  If I can find another long stick I'll measure it in other places around the yard. . . . . .


----------



## Anju 

Mornin' everyone - 55 deg., hot chocolate out and bundled up at my computer.
Glad Lance got home ok.
Looking forward to tales of adventures, good ones!


----------



## Richard in W.Orange

Morning Kindleboarders 

I've been up since 5:30 but I've been out dealing with the snow, all of it, from 5 Elliott to 11 Elliott on both sides plus the driveways for the nice old ladies across the street, A&A my next door neighbors and K&D across the street. (Yes, all my neighbors love me, and M across the street (6) will do my front to the steps walk since the snow thrower won't go there.)

See the pics at http://picasaweb.google.com/ROConnor07052/Snow1209#


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Jeff said:


> Good morning everyone. It's 27 degrees in McGregor, Texas. Should reach the mid 60s later. Hope all you snowbound folks are snug and warm with everything you need. I see that the Baltimore-Washington Airport is open so there's still hope of a Christmas quilt for Jo Ann.


Good morning!

I think it will still get there, Jeff!!! No change in the tracking yet, but I'm going to keep checking (as I'm sure you will). Shoveled out to the mailbox today and a little behind the MINI, which will be our snow car. The Miata will stay under its covers of fabricand snow. More shoveling later. Across the street, the sun will finish clearing the neighbor's driveway; our yard will have snow for a week after theirs is clear.

Betsy


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Richard, I love seeing photos of NJ houses.  So different from where I live.  

52 here this morning, but sunny.


----------



## intinst

36 climbing to 50 today, LL is feeling under the weather, thinks she's coming down with a cold. Other than that a pretty good late December day her in central AR. Be safe all! (Watch out shoveling, all you northeasterners!)


----------



## Ann in Arlington

So, just came back in from shoveling for the last couple of hours.  Had some vitamin M as in Motrin and I should be good.  The neighbor's college age son is home so he helped me clear the front walk, and the driveway into the street to where the one car width plowed area was.  Good news is we CAN get out.  But I'm whooped!


----------



## Leslie

We had our "blizzard" which turned out to be a few flurries that lasted about an hour. My son is razzing his father about getting so frantic about the weather last night. Lance never saw a single flake on his entire drive home.

Now that I have typed this, it will probably start snowing seriously within the next hour and not stop til tomorrow. LOL.

L


----------



## Susan in VA

Good morning!

Beautiful sunshine today... and 25-mph wind gusts, and 23" of snow. No snowplows in sight, though. We won't be going anywhere for a while. And except for the fact that I haven't done my Christmas shopping, this doesn't bother me a bit. 



Ann in Arlington said:


> We have a plowed car width in the street. . . .


Obviously our street needs to encourage a doctor to come live here so we can get that kind of service. 



Ann in Arlington said:


> which means hubby can come home


Oh no -- Your poor hubby was stranded at your church overnight?? 

Amazingly, they have not yet called for a school snow day tomorrow, though even if they don't, we'll have to declare one of our own if we can't get there. Meanwhile, reading, crafts projects, baking... and catching up on all the things that didn't happen during school deadline time and flu time. And I suppose I have to go shovel the front steps, at least. 

Hope everyone is safe and warm!


----------



## Susan in VA

So....  my bathroom sink is clogged up.  Not non-functionally so, but annoying just the same.  And I don't have any Drano in the house, and can't get out to buy any.  I remembered someone posting here a month or two ago about being able to do almost every cleaning job around the house with two or three basic products, vinegar and baking soda and whatnot, and wanted to ask whether that person had a suggestion for declogging drains...  and after much searching of my memory, I realize it was scott_audio...  and find that after being quite active, he hasn't posted in about a month now.  I don't recall seeing any farewell posts, or anything controversial.  Does anyone know what happened to him?  

(Oh, and does anyone know how to declog a drain (just hair and the usual bathroom-sink crud) using common household products?)


----------



## Jeff

Susan in VA said:


> (Oh, and does anyone know how to declog a drain (just hair and the usual bathroom-sink crud) using common household products?)


Bleach, caustic potash (ice melter) or lye are basic ingredient in most commercial drain cleaners. CAUTION: Don't use anything else (such as baking soda) with bleach or the chlorine will out-gas.


----------



## intinst

I have also had good luck at times with just plain boiling water, a gallon or so in the sink.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Susan, here's the "magic formula" for cleaning your drain with vinegar and baking soda.

*Unclog a drain:* Dump 1 cup of baking soda down your drain and follow it with 1 cup of vinegar. When they mix, they foam and expand, cleaning your drain. Allow a few minutes for the mixture to do it's job, then flush with hot water for several minutes.

http://www.frugalfun.com/vinegar.html


----------



## geoffthomas

intinst said:


> I have also had good luck at times with just plain boiling water, a gallon or so in the sink.


Yeah this has been my experience.
It always is grease and hair - even the kitchen drain.
I put a 20 quart pot of water on the stove to boil - you want it hotter than the hot water heater is set to.
Bring it to a HARD boil.
Be careful not to burn yourself taking it to the drain.
slowly pour it into the drain - will work almost all of the time.

I have a 25 foot 3/8 inch snake that I use if things stay difficult.

Put a commercial product, ZEP (Home Depot has it, Susan) in the drains once per week.
Little enzyme critters will eat away at the clogs that are building up and help keep them clear.


----------



## geoffthomas

My home had a lot of snow.
This is what my poor avatar/dog was made to deal with.


----------



## Susan in VA

Thanks for all the helpful suggestions, folks! I _knew_ there was some easy way to do it, and that somebody here would know how!


----------



## Leslie

Morning all,

18 degrees and it's Monday, start of a busy week.

L


----------



## Richard in W.Orange

All I know for sure is that it's cold and dark still (no sign of dawn)

But, we must use the booster rockets to avoid KB gravitation. There are things that must be done, or I won't make VA in time!


----------



## Cora

Good morning all, another Monday. 39 degrees here right now in 'sunny' Florida. Sunny compared to some of you, but we don't get the sun reflected off the snow to help us warm up a bit. =( And it's windy....

Do I have to go to work?


----------



## Ann in Arlington

Good morning. . . .sun is coming out. . .clear day. . .looks to be blueish sky. . . .should get some good melting in front due to sunlight. . .which will help with digging out parking spaces for Richard (who, by the way, should have left NJ by now. ) and my son (coming in on Tuesday).  Still cold though:  26 with expected high of 33.

Plan is to wake hubby (at his request) around 8:30 and see what we can do about clearing some more snow.  I think I'll also make a nice hot breakfast.  He'll head into the church around lunchtime to meet with the folks who will be helping to decorate.  I'll be clearling my 'dressing room' so it can become the 'guest room' for Richard.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Good morning!  Cold and snow on the ground here in northern VA.    They plowed our dead end last night at 3:22 am.

The quilt was rescanned at Laurel, MD last night at 1:07 am and now has a delivery date of 12/23.  Keeping my fingers crossed again, though it hasn't changed any since last night.

Betsy


----------



## intinst

Good Morning everyone. 35 going to 51 today. Rain moving in for tomorrow through Thursday, that will make finishing shopping wet. LL seems to be feeling a bit better, maybe it was one of those 24 hour bugs, hope so.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Sending good energy to Loonlover!!!  Feel better!

Betsy


----------



## Anju 

This is not a good time for Loonlover to be puny!  At least you are home to help intinst  

chilly 54 here in Central Mexico but nice blue skies and no snow or rain or ice forecast!

Hope all are safe and warm, maybe not outside but at least inside with electricity.


----------



## drenee

Good Monday morning.  
28 and snowing this morning.  
No accumulation expected, just flurries.

Back to the surgeon today to check my surgery site 
and talk about an oncologist.

Hope LL feels better soon.  
Cora, welcome to the Good Morning thread.  You probably have to go to work, but we'll be here when you get home.
deb


----------



## Jeff

Good morning from deep in the heart of Texas. Its 40 going toward 66, today. Have a good un.


----------



## jrreardon

Good morning from D.C.! We're still digging out today....."Oh the weather outside is white-ful..." 

J.R. Reardon
http://www.amazon.com/Confidential-Communications-ebook/dp/B0024NLKR8/ref=tmm_kin_title_0?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2


----------



## geoffthomas

Cobbie said:


> For a southerner who rarely sees snow, I'm interested in how that trail was made? Is that the result of a snowblower or some other piece of equipment?


Just me and my trusty snow shovel.


----------



## geoffthomas

Oh yeah, good morning everyone.
Well with the Federal government having closed all their facilities, it is hard for the contracted help to work.
But then Metro still has most of the above-ground stations closed too.

It is 30 here now going up to 33 with some sun, some clouds all day.

Just sayin....


----------



## Susan in VA

Good morning!



Betsy the Quilter said:


> They plowed our dead end last night at 3:22 am.


Probably the same snow plow that woke me at 2:30 with the incessant back-up beeping. They _tried_... the street now has _flat_ snow and icy patches; I don't know whether that's an improvement as far as getting up the hill.

Moot point anyway, since my car is 20 feet from the street... 20 unplowed, unshoveled feet... and I started to get at least my front steps cleared off yesterday but I just don't have the energy back yet, pretty much keeled over after fifteen minutes. This post-flu fatigue stinks.

It's cloudy now, so the sun isn't going to help any more. Hoping to get myself shovelled out a tiny bit at a time.... probably not going to manage it all today, though. 

Stay safe and warm, everyone!


----------



## Cora

Drenee, luckily I can sneak onto the internet from my desk. I get bored easily, so surfing the boards helps. 

It's warmed up a bit, but not much. Still colder than I'd like.


----------



## Susan in VA

Smile for the camera!


----------



## drenee

33 this morning in northern WV.  
Have a great Tuesday, KB friends.
deb


----------



## Leslie

Good morning everyone!

21 degrees and very dark this morning. Another busy day in store for me...

L


----------



## Jeff

Good morning, all. It's 52 going toward 70 today, in the heart of Texas. Hope everyone has a great day.


----------



## Anju 

Could copy Jeff's Good Morning, only it is 54 deg this am, heading for 70.

Hope everyone has a wonderful day today.


----------



## Ann in Arlington

Good Morning!  current temp is 32.  Won't go above 40. . .but there will be melting.

Richard arrived yesterday and went and helped decorate the church.  This morning he went over to the ford dealer which is a half mile from the house because his alternator seemed to be acting up.  Sure enough he needs a new one. . . so he's going to talk to the leasing manager since his current car is leased and it's actually up in a couple of months.  I'm sure you'll all hear about it when he gets back!  He DOES have his Kindle with him.

Son arrives later tonight. . . .today will be for some Christmas shopping with brother. . . . .


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Ann's in the temperate zone in the Washington, DC area,  our deck thermometer says 20 and the weather thingy says 20, too.

The birds are enjoying the seed I'm throwing on top of the snow (the juncos, white throated sparrow and cardinals prefer ground feeding). 

The quilt got as far as Louisville, KY yesterday at 2:37, no updates since yesterday afternoon.  I'm hoping it missed a scan but is on its way.  15000 UPS deliveries a minute this time a year....35 million tracking requests a day on their website, I'm only accounting for about 1 million of those, LOL!    According to the TV report, UPS has 50,000 additional workers, 37 additional planes and 330 additional daily flights this holiday season.

Finished the Christmas cards & letter yesterday, mailed 65 cards.  Decorating and wrapping today.

Betsy


----------



## Ann in Arlington

Yeah the shippers are having a nightmare couple of days but doing a lot of business. . . .the news was saying that the storm in this area on Saturday meant a lot of people went on line so, where they had figured yesterday, Monday, would be the busiest, they're now expecting the rest of the week to be as busy or more so with all the weekend on line orders. . . . .

Just double checked. . . the 32 came from my weather widget. . .just checked on the deck and it says 38!


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Like I said, you're in the temperate zone here!    We're up to 24 here...

Betsy


----------



## Jeff

Betsy the Quilter said:


> The quilt got as far as Louisville, KY yesterday at 2:37, no updates since yesterday afternoon. I'm hoping it missed a scan but is on its way.


Hope it isn't routed through Hibbing; I hear they're expecting a foot of snow.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

An inch Christmas Eve and 8 on Christmas Day. Just got a letter from my aunt in Hibbing, and along with the family stuff, she says:
"It's chilly here and nice to be in the warm house. Morning temps were 6 below and the day temp only got to 3 above."









Betsy


----------



## geoffthomas

Good Morning.
Well the snow shoveling kept me busy and in the house.

Now I have very  few days to bake my Christmas cookies.
And I have to work around my wife's baking - she makes most of the cookies.
I just make oatmeal cookies and gingerbreadmen.

Can't disappoint the grandkids.

Just sayin......


----------



## Gertie Kindle

I'm almost embarrassed that it is 56 degrees here with all you people snowed in. Even more embarrassing is that I had to put on my down coat to take the trash out.


----------



## Elmore Hammes

Good morning all. An inch or so of new snow on the ground here. I am still going to test out my snowblower for the first time this year - better to find out how it is working now than when we have eight inches of snow!
Have a great day.
Elmore


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Gertie, glad you're warm!  How are you?

Betsy


----------



## Edward C. Patterson

Good Morning all. In the stretch on editing the new book. Hope my the end of the week to be sending out Press Release and getting the galleys made. With luck, the Kindle version kight b ready ahead of tim. Hope so.

Ed Patterson


----------



## Susan in VA

Good morning, all.

I read Ann's post ("there will be melting") and thought that was the best news of the morning... then got to Betsy's...


Betsy the Quilter said:


> Ann's in the temperate zone in the Washington, DC area,  our deck thermometer says 20 and the weather thingy says 20, too.


And my weather is more like Betsy's. Sigh. Okay, the snow is pretty, but, well, it could go ahead and melt anytime now...

... because I really want to get out and _do_ stuff!
In the early morning hours yesterday a snowplow finally came through and apparently couldn't see where the individual driveways are (easy mistake to make, in the curve of a cul-de-sac with half a dozen driveways), and pushed a pile of snow about 3 1/2 feet high right in front of my driveway. I thought I'd have to shovel that as well, but it turned out that it was so compacted and icy from being pushed by the plow that I couldn't move it with a shovel. I called Fairfax County yesterday and they'll send someone again... but _when_ is anyone's guess..... hasn't happened yet! 

Meanwhile, I have plenty to do at home and plenty of food... normally this wouldn't be an issue... but there's the little matter of Christmas shopping, not to mention getting to the post office! 

Everyone have a great day, and stay warm!


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

It's up to 33 here now, Susan.

Betsy


----------



## Susan in VA

It claims to be that here too.  Just enough to make it icy.


----------



## intinst

Susan in VA said:


> It claims to be that here too. Just enough to make it icy.


First you want it to warm up and melt, now you are complaining that it did.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

What's your weather like, again, Intinst?  

Betsy


----------



## Jeff

Betsy the Quilter said:


> The quilt got as far as Louisville, KY yesterday at 2:37, no updates since yesterday afternoon. I'm hoping it missed a scan but is on its way.


There may be no Santa Claus.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

I feel terrible, Jeff....hopefully it will start moving again....

Betsy


----------



## Jeff

Betsy the Quilter said:


> I feel terrible, Jeff....hopefully it will start moving again....


Oh no. It certainly isn't your fault. Or then again, if you can control the weather...


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Betsy the Quilter said:


> Gertie, glad you're warm! How are you?
> 
> Betsy


Well, I've had "Montezuma's Revenge" for two weeks, now. I can't take the meds specific for C-Dif because I'm allergic to them. Because of the allergic reaction, I still look like a puffy red lobster and I'm not sleeping well because of the itching.

But I'm eating and def somewhat better than I was a week ago. Thank goodness my Christmas shopping was all done. I just have a few more gifts to wrap.



Jeff said:


> Oh no. It certainly isn't your fault. Or then again, if you can control the weather...


You can always wrap the photo.

Oh, and here's a photo I found of Betsy predicting the weather.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

I'd take that figure, neck and all!  

Jeff--I was thinking of sacrificing a goat to the weather gods, but never got around to it.... 

The quilt left Louisville at 4:56PM today, still with a delivery of tomorrow.  Everyone keep positive energy flowing....

Betsy


----------



## Jeff

Gertie Kindle 'a/k/a Margaret Lake' said:


> Well, I've had "Montezuma's Revenge" for two weeks, now.


Wasn't La Malinche.











Betsy the Quilter said:


> The quilt left Louisville at 4:56PM today, still with a delivery of tomorrow.


Odd that it sat there for 24+ hours, until I called customer service.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

I had that same thought, Jeff....

And it's in Dallas now....

Betsy


----------



## Jeff

Betsy the Quilter said:


> And it's in Dallas now....


----------



## Anju 

got two days and weather is looking good in Texas!


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

And it's left Dallas.... 

Betsy


----------



## Leslie

Betsy the Quilter said:


> I had that same thought, Jeff....
> 
> And it's in Dallas now....
> 
> Betsy


Except now it will be put on the back of a pack mule.

I've been to Texas, I know how they do things down there.....


----------



## Betsy the Quilter




----------



## Anju 

Leslie said:


> Except now it will be put on the back of a pack mule.
> 
> I've been to Texas, I know how they do things down there.....


sure glad I'm not drinking anything now


----------



## Jeff

Leslie said:


> I've been to Texas, I know how they do things down there.....


Yes, but our cell phones don't give us cancer.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

This is better than Kindlewatch.


----------



## drenee

Quilt watch!!!


----------



## Edward C. Patterson

Well all I know is that I know where MY QUILT is. In my apartment in Allentown.

(Yes Folks, I got the fabled and fabulous CORMORANT QUILT, a masterpiece by Betsy).

Ed Patterson


----------



## Jeff

drenee said:


> Quilt watch!!!


Ugh. I made the mistake of watching the quilt at 3:00 AM and now I won't be going back to sleep:



> DALLAS, TX, US	12/22/2009	10:45 P.M.	ARRIVAL SCAN
> DALLAS/FT. WORTH A/P, TX, US	12/22/2009	7:40 P.M.	DEPARTURE SCAN
> 12/22/2009	6:04 P.M.	ARRIVAL SCAN


The quilt left Dallas for Waco at 7:40 then arrived back in Dallas at 10:45. The tracking page no longer says the deliver is on time.


----------



## drenee

Jeff, I'm so sorry.  I will keep my fingers crossed for you.

24 this morning.  Not going to be very warm today.  
deb


----------



## NogDog

drenee said:


> ...
> 24 this morning. Not going to be very warm today.
> deb


Heat wave, eh?  It's 19F here at the moment. But it's supposed to warm enough by Xmas Day for it to rain.


----------



## Richard in W.Orange

Its still cold and dark...but i'm up .. got to go through my 'boxes' today as I don't want all the crap out of the old car to go into the new car (Its amazing how much I had in all those little cubbies and bins. Get car at 1 ...but other than that and Choir practice later, not much really going.


----------



## drenee

Richard, I know exactly what you mean.  I decided to buy a car on the spur of the moment also, and I was also traveling.  So besides all of the normal stuff I keep in my vehicle, I had all of my luggage, computer, work bag, etc.  I went from a Trailblazer to a Subaru Legacy.  And I "lived" in every inch of that Trailblazer.  I had the trunk on the new car pretty full by the time I got everything pulled out of every nook and corner.
deb


----------



## Leslie

Jeff said:


> Ugh. I made the mistake of watching the quilt at 3:00 AM and now I won't be going back to sleep:
> 
> The quilt left Dallas for Waco at 7:40 then arrived back in Dallas at 10:45. The tracking page no longer says the deliver is on time.


Let's hope that UPS pulls off a Christmas miracle. I have my fingers crossed for you!

L


----------



## Leslie

Richard in W.Orange said:


> Its still cold and dark...but i'm up .. got to go through my 'boxes' today as I don't want all the crap out of the old car to go into the new car (Its amazing how much I had in all those little cubbies and bins. Get car at 1 ...but other than that and Choir practice later, not much really going.


So what kind of a car did you get? Come on, we love details!

Speaking of details, a very frosty 6 degrees here this morning but it looks like it will be sunny, so that's a good thing.

L


----------



## Anju 

We have 60 deg this morning - but the wind is kicking up and I didn't see any stars so it might be a tad nippy this morning, wish I could stay in but got things to do early.


----------



## Jeff

It's 64 headed toward 72, deep in the heart of Texas. Good morning everyone and thank you all for the quilt-watch-crossed-fingers.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Jeff said:


> Ugh. I made the mistake of watching the quilt at 3:00 AM and now I won't be going back to sleep:
> 
> The quilt left Dallas for Waco at 7:40 then arrived back in Dallas at 10:45. The tracking page no longer says the deliver is on time.


Aargh. It went from Dallas-Ft Worth A/P to Dallas itself (3 hours seems a bit long for that). The delivery date is still 12/23:








and the status is "In Transit" which UPS says means:









Perhaps another call is in order.....

I'm going to stop selling quilts to KB members. Although the shipping part of Ed's Cormorant quilt went well once we got the address right. .

Betsy


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

In other news, good morning!!!

The birds and squirrels are active on our deck, including our local black squirrel:










It's 23 degrees here in northern VA! Yuck.

Betsy


----------



## Jeff

Betsy the Quilter said:


> I'm going to stop selling quilts to KB members.


Don't do that. I was having fun with it but apparently you're not so I'll stop teasing you.


----------



## drenee

Ahhh, poor Betsy.  It should get there on time.  There are no major storm systems delaying packages now.  
deb


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Jeff said:


> Don't do that. I was having fun with it but apparently you're not so I'll stop teasing you.


Teasing back. Didn't you see the smiley face? If you only knew all the back story of getting the quilt to Ed.....

Betsy


----------



## Jeff

Betsy the Quilter said:


> Teasing back. Didn't you see the smiley face?


Good. You scared me.


----------



## loonlover

Good morning.  I finally started to feel like I was among the living again yesterday.  Thanks for all the kind thoughts from KBers.  It's raining here today with a high in the 60s.  Our gauge shows an inch and a quarter fell overnight.  Yucky day to finish the grocery shopping but it sure beats snow.  Almost time to head out the door.

Have a great day everyone.


----------



## Ann in Arlington

Leslie said:


> So what kind of a car did you get? Come on, we love details!
> 
> Speaking of details, a very frosty 6 degrees here this morning but it looks like it will be sunny, so that's a good thing.
> 
> L


Geoffrey and Richard both bought themselves vehicles for Christmas. See this thread:

http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,16985.0.html

Oh, and Good Morning! Cold but sunny outside. Lazy day until Choir practice tonight. . . . .


----------



## drenee

Glad you're back on your feet, LL.  
deb


----------



## Elmore Hammes

I thought I posted this but I think the forum ate it. Sorry if it gets double-posted...
Good morning. Hope all the last minute gifts get delivered on time! Thankfully I have finished with shopping and have only a couple presents that need wrapping before Friday. A little work early this morning, then off to the church to help decorate it for Christmas services. Have a great day!
Elmore


----------



## Aravis60

Good morning all from the state that is the home to both the Pro Football Hall of Fame and the Rock and Roll Hall of Fame. It's 27 degrees right now. Things have been really crazy around here lately, but I'm on Christmas break and have a chance to check in. Hope everyone is having a great week. I'm getting ready to go to my mom's house to bake Christmas cookies.


----------



## Susan in VA

Good morning all, it's beautifully sunny here, though cold, and I still have a big pile of ice-packed snow in front of my driveway! Thanks, Fairfax County Snowplow Person. 

Hoping that the sun softens at least the top layer enough that I can remove that. Then maybe half an hour later the next one, and so on, so may maybe I can actually get out of the house today.  I have Things To Do. (The thought of going Christmas shopping _tomorrow_ is scary.)

Have a great day, everyone! 

Oh, and what's the QuiltWatch status??


----------



## Jeff

Susan in VA said:


> Oh, and what's the QuiltWatch status??


  We are no longer watching. Que Sera, Sera.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Jeff said:


> We are no longer watching. Que Sera, Sera.


My FedEx guy usually gets here at 3:00pm and he got here Monday at 10:00am, so they are pushing. Fingers crossed, candles lit.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

No change at this point.... 

Betsy


----------



## Edward C. Patterson

Well, I can't help it if I can't remember my ZIP code ( he he ). I'm in exile in PA. I did the sam thing with Bobby Ozuna's guest book (which he's sending to all his radio guests). Gave them the wrong ZIP and needed to quickly modify it before the book wound up in he wilds of MARYLAND. he he he. But to not sell your qyilts to KB'ers, Betsy. That would be a sin against art.

Ed Patterson


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Betsy the Quilter said:


> No change at this point....
> 
> Betsy


I've had shipments where the tracking status doesn't change and the package shows up at my door. The computers probably can't keep up with the scans.


----------



## drenee

I was thinking the same thing, Gertie.  

How are you feeling today?  Better, I hope.
deb


----------



## Gertie Kindle

drenee said:


> I was thinking the same thing, Gertie.
> 
> How are you feeling today? Better, I hope.
> deb


I'm getting there. Baby steps, but there's definitely been progress.


----------



## Susan in VA

Progress here!  I made it out of the house!  And getting up the hill only took three tries  (it's a sheet of ice...).  But it was late by then, too late for the bank or the post office or the UPS store...  at least I made it to Trader Joe's  

So I'll be out bright and early tomorrow, braving the crowds.


----------



## Jeff

There is a Santa Claus. Betsy's beautiful quilt arrived a few minutes ago. Jo Ann is going to love it.

Susan, please don't go out tomorrow on my account; the book can wait.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Jeff said:


> There is a Santa Claus. Betsy's beautiful quilt arrived a few minutes ago. Jo Ann is going to love it.
> 
> Susan, please don't go out tomorrow on my account; the book can wait.


YAY!!! Sometimes Santa goes to great lengths to make his deliveries on time.


----------



## Susan in VA

Jeff said:


> Susan, please don't go out tomorrow on my account


If only... Jeff, I have to go out to do my Christmas shopping!

Next year I swear I will have everything mailed, baked, bought, and decorated by the 15th, so that if another flu-and-blizzard combo hits, I'll be prepared. And if it doesn't, I can sit around for ten days and eat cookies. 

ETA: HappyDance that the quilt finally arrived in its new home!!


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Great news about Jo Ann's quilt, Jeff. I also called UPS this afternoon right before we went out. I'm glad they got it to you today!!!!!

I was gone all evening with the family and then I couldn't get on the 'Net till a little while ago, so I had a nice surprise!!! Perfect ending to a great evening...

Now I'm singing Christmas carols to myself....O Tannenbaum, O Tannenbaum








(The national Christmas tree with the White House in the background...the little trees in the foreground are the state trees; each is decorated by a group in the state. I did see the Texas tree, but I don't remember who it was decorated by, Jeff!)

Merry Christmas Eve, everyone!!!!

Betsy


----------



## Susan in VA

Happy Christmas Eve, Betsy!  Still up wrapping presents?


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

No, surfing KB.    But that's a good idea, I could do my husband's presents now....

Betsy


----------



## Jeff

Good morning and happy Christmas Eve to everyone. We're having quite a rain-storm here. The sound on the bedroom window was too loud to sleep through so here I am at a quarter of four.


----------



## Richard in W.Orange

Good morning on this cold Christmas Eve. Not much on the plan today until about 3 when we head to the church  ... all things are mostly done I think (my things seem to be) so I'll probably spend hte day reading


----------



## geoffthomas

19 now going to 35 partly cloudy.
Have a wonderful Christmas Eve day.


----------



## TammyC

Good morning everyone!! Merry Christmas Eve! We're headed to visit my father in law today before hubby goes to work. Have a great day everyone!


----------



## drenee

Welcome to the Good Morning thread, Tammy.  

Good morning wonderful KB friends.  Merry Christmas Eve.  

Susan, I'm glad you were able to make it out finally.  
Jeff, I'm so happy the quilt arrived.

Have a wonderful day, everyone.
deb


----------



## Anju 

Whew - quilt watch is over, 'cept for the picture tomorrow    

Yesterday started cloudy but they all went away and have stayed away which makes it a tad chilly here in the Central Mexico mountains    Another beautiful day -

Glad you got out Susan, hope the rest of you are prepared for the next chapter of your White Christmas.

Happy Christmas Eve everyone, be careful out there.


----------



## loonlover

Merry Christmas Eve to all.

It's still raining here in central AR.  49 degrees with a flash flood watch until noon.  The drainage creek on the other side of our neighbors is across the road - flooding the house across from them for at least the 4th time this year.  Per Weather Underground I-30 was closed at our exit early this morning.  The rain does seem to have tapered off some since I got up around 7AM.  It's still gloomy enough I can't see for sure, but it looks like the rain gauge is completely full.  That means we have received over 5 inches since mid-morning yesterday.  Don't think our house is in any danger of being flooded.  May be an interesting Christmas Eve for lots of Arkansans.

Everybody have a great day and stay safe wherever your travels or errands take you.


----------



## Ann in Arlington

Good Morning all. . . . . cleared off the top of my desk this morning (code for 'paying the bills') . . . .nothing really happening this morning. . . . .show time at the church is 4 p.m. for the early service.  Then dinner at the choir director's home and back to church at 10:30 for the midnight service.  Probably won't get to bed before 2 or 2:30. . . .note to self:  turn off alarms because I do NOT want to hear them tomorrow at 7 a.m. !

Oh, and weather widget shows 27 degrees. . .going up to 38.


----------



## Aravis60

Good morning and merry Christmas Eve. It's 21 degrees here in the Buckeye State. I think that the forecast says rain today and a high in the 40s. That's a bummer because right now we have a really pretty coating of snow and it will all be melted before tomorrow. I was hoping for a white Christmas. It's going to be a busy day with errands to run, dinner at my grandmother's and church tonight. I wanted to got to the midnight service, but hubby wouldn't go for it. Have a great day, everyone!


----------



## Leslie

Good morning and Merry Christmas Eve to everyone!

34 degrees here and sort of cloudy. Jeff, congrats on receiving the quilt. UPS comes through again, hurrah! Post pictures when you get a chance.

L


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Good morning! 24 here in northern VA, with all the birds after the seed on my deck, it looks like the early bird special at the dinner buffet.  Well, hubby has breakfast ready....

Happy dance for Jeff!  I was so excited I couldn't sleep....of course the Starbucks coffee I treated myself to downtown might have had something to do with that....

Merry Christmas Eve, everyone!

Betsy


----------



## Jeff

Leslie said:


> Post pictures when you get a chance.


Absolutely. I was thinking the Bump thread might be the best place and set it up with the photos that Betsy was working from.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Now that the worry over the quilt arriving is over, I can return to my normal worrying over whether the recipient will like it.    

Betsy


----------



## Edward C. Patterson

So glad the quilt made it.

Ed Patterson


----------



## Jeff

Betsy the Quilter said:


> Now that the worry over the quilt arriving is over, I can return to my normal worrying over whether the recipient will like it.


I don't think you need to worry about that. I peaked when I was gift wrapping it; you did a fabulous job. Pictures by tomorrow evening.


----------



## Susan in VA

Good morning, and happy Christmas Eve, everyone!

With DD's cooperation, I treated myself to sleeping in...    now for a quick breakfast and then out for some last-minute shopping and groceries and other errands...  the roads are going to be full   ...  and next year I will have everything done early so that a little thing like the flu and a blizzard don't mess up any plans.  

But you know, with 12 days of Christmas and all, I still have time to bake and do all that other fun stuff.    Might not be the traditional way of doing things, but when has that stopped me...  

Everyone please have a wonderful day with family, friends, at church services, or just enjoying the peaceful solitude of a day off.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

73 headed up to 78 today.  I still have some wrapping to do, but right now, back to bed to rest for the final Christmas Eve push.

Stay safe and warm.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

78!!!!!!!!!  We're all coming to your house, Gertie!  We'll finish the wrapping so you can rest.

Betsy


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Betsy the Quilter said:


> 78!!!!!!!!! We're all coming to your house, Gertie! We'll finish the wrapping so you can rest.
> 
> Betsy


Now that's an offer I can't refuse!!!


----------



## Edward C. Patterson

Gertie, I'm on my way. Betsy, I'll pick you when I pass your door.



Ed Patterson


----------



## Leslie

Edward C. Patterson said:


> Gertie, I'm on my way. Betsy, I'll pick you when I pass your door.
> 
> 
> 
> Ed Patterson


Can you make a detour to Maine? Please?

L


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Yeah, Maine's on the way to Florida from PA!  

Betsy


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Okay, guys, I'll just tell Mom to make double the lasagna for Christmas dinner since you're all coming.


----------



## Jeff

Cobbie said:


> Double "Ha!" It's snowing in Dallas, Texas, believe it or not.
> 
> Jeff, you've probably gotten more than we have - very small flakes with lots of wind but no sticking.


Triple "Ha!" I deleted the post you quoted because almost as soon as I'd posted it, the sun came out.


----------



## Susan in VA

An early Merry Christmas morning to anyone who's still up!  

Got at least a little last-minute shopping done (one-stop shopping at Borders) but then a grocery run took over an hour and a half  --  I guess lots of people are catching up on the snowed-in days  --  and the roads were jam-packed and s l o w .  Had to be at my parents'  for a Christmas Eve dinner at 3, so a bunch of things didn't happen...  I still have things to mail, and stuff to deliver locally, and a UPS run (so sorry Jeff!!)...  but for right now I have tea and a quiet house, so I'll quit worrying about not getting everything done this Christmas and just relax.  (And then head out again very early on Saturday morning.) 

Hope everyone has a wonderful Christmas Day!


----------



## Jeff

Susan in VA said:


> An early Merry Christmas morning to anyone who's still up!


Not me, but Merry Christmas anyway.


----------



## Anju 

Feliz Navidad 

Guess I am the first one up and on the boards  - hope everyone has a great day.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Dona, you just beat me! LOL! Feliz Navidad, too!










Betsy


----------



## Michael R. Hicks

I guess I have the #3 position: MERRY CHRISTMAS!


----------



## Edward C. Patterson

And I'm #4: Merry Christmas

Ed Patterson


----------



## Leslie

Good morning everyone,

Merry Christmas and a blessed happy day to all my Kindleboards friends. It is 21 degrees here with blue skies and lots of sun. I have the world's biggest roast beef to cook today and presents to open. Sounds like fun to me!

Big hugs to everyone,

L


----------



## Ann in Arlington

Good Morning and Merry Christmas. . .or Happy Friday.   I have no idea why I'm awake. . . .didn't get home from Midnight Mass till past 2 a.m. . . . .but what're you gonna do.  Probably I'll have to take a nap sometime midday!  Temp is 33. . .rain expected later.  Ick!  Nothing worse in my book than cold rain.


----------



## Elmore Hammes

Merry Christmas one and all. It is a windy but relatively mild day in central Indiana. The snow has been washed away by rain and temps in the mid-thirties. Hope everyone has a blessed and safe day.
Elmore


----------



## geoffthomas

Merry Christmas morning.
It is 30 in Derwood going up to a high of 37.
Light freezing rain expected but higher probability of light rain in the pm when the temp is a little higher.

Have a wonderful Christmas, all.


----------



## Aravis60

Good morning and merry Christmas everyone!







It's 37 and rainy here in SE Ohio. I hope you all have a wonderful day.


----------



## jpmorgan49

Good Morning and a Very Merry Christmas to all my KindleBoard Friends!!!  It's rainy and 41 here in Joliet but supposed to change to snow this afternoon....  
jp


----------



## Jeff

Good Christmas morning to all. It's 23 degrees in McGregor, Texas. My grandsons are busy fighting inter-stellar wars while we wait for the rest of the family to gather. 'Hope everyone has a terrific day.


----------



## kimbertay

Merry Christmas everyone!


----------



## BTackitt

Merry Christmas!!!!!! Our boys wanted to surprise us, so after we went to bed at 11:30, they got back up and cleaned the whole house (minus vacuuming due to noise)! 
personally I can't believe that they did it as quietly as they did. I was awake for a while after going to bed asnd heard nothing. (who says teenagers can't clean?)


----------



## jsadd

It sounds like you have raised wonderful boys. Merry Christmas to all !


----------



## intinst

Good Morning all. 28 degrees, but at least the rains stopped for now,8  inches in 48 hours, with Interstate 30 closed for over 10 hours because of flooding yesterday. A merry Christmas day to all KBers!


----------



## Susan in VA

Good morning everyone, and Merry Christmas!!

Hope everyone is safe, warm, dry, and full of good cheer


----------



## tecwritr

Merry Christmas everyone.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

In sympathy for all of you snowed in yesterday, I watched a Deadliest Catch marathon last night and froze on the Bering Sea in January.  

Merry Christmas.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Good Morning!

Merry Day after Christmas!  Anyone going out for sales?  43 degrees and rainy here in northern VA.

We had a wonderful day with family.  I called my 83 year old aunt in Hibbing, MN.  She said my cousin was coming over later with her family and she was going to have to shovel a place (they have 2 feet of snow) for him to park the car. 

My wild rice casserole turned out great despite all my worries and hubby got me a stand for my Kindle.  All is good.

We drove home in horrible fog and cold rain but we got home, so all is well.

Hope everyone had a fantastic Christmas day.

Betsy


----------



## Jeff

Good morning, everyone. It's 26 in the heart of Texas.


----------



## intinst

Morning all. 30 going to 43 today, little cool for AR. I'll be working day shift this coming week so am trying to get up a little earlier than usual. Be safe, everyone.


----------



## Richard in W.Orange

Happy Boxing Day !!  40 and Rainy in Frederick MD. have at least one little errand today and need to figure out the rest of the plan.


----------



## Leslie

Good morning everyone,

Happy day after Christmas. 26 degrees right now here in Maine, with a wintry mix predicted for tonight. 

L


----------



## Anju 

Beautiful sunrise this morning, 67 deg, probably going to be a very nice day.


----------



## Ann in Arlington

"Good King Wenceslas looked out, on the feast of Stephen"

(that would be today )

Cold, drippy and still pretty foggy, but no longer freezing -- in fact it's supposed to get up close to 50 today!  Sadly, all the rain has made the snow rather more annoying than anything.  (I know: some already thought that was the case.  ) But I liked it and the beauteousness of a few days ago is now gone.


----------



## Anju 

JEFF - Where is the Picture ?  I can't find it


----------



## Jeff

Anju No. 469 said:


> JEFF - Where is the Picture ? I can't find it


Here:

http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,9326.msg328310.html#msg328310

Because the file's so big I didn't want to double post it.


----------



## Anju 

The ONLY place I didn't look    Beautiful work Betsy.  How did she react Jeff?

Where are you going to relocate?  It is quite a traumatic event, even if you prepare for it, but it is a wonderful adventure ahead of you regardless of where you go.


----------



## Edward C. Patterson

There's nothing quite like an original Betsy T.  

Ed Patterson


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Thanks for posting the picture, Jeff!  (On my monitor, the color of the sky is reading a little more turquoise than I remember it. )  I enjoyed it.  There are also beads scattered over it.

Hope you and the Cormorant had a merry Christmas, Ed!

Betsy


----------



## Jeff

Anju No. 469 said:


> How did she react Jeff?


With tears.


Anju No. 469 said:


> Where are you going to relocate?


We moved to a small duplex. The living room is smaller than any room in our old house so Christmas was too cramped to take good pictures.


Betsy the Quilter said:


> On my monitor, the color of the sky is reading a little more turquoise than I remember it.


Haha. The color is inaccurate because I spread the quilt on the floor and used a flash while holding back my great-grandson, who wanted to stand on it.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Jeff, what a wonderful gift to give your wife.  No wonder she cried.  I would have, too.

Betsy, your work is incredible.  The detail is amazing, right down to the treads on the tire swing.  I have to look at it again.  What size is it?


----------



## loonlover

Richard in W.Orange said:


> Happy Boxing Day !!


I haven't been greeted with Happy Boxing Day since I lived in Canada over 40 years ago. It looked good to see it this morning.

To everyone: Good morning and I hope everyone has a peaceful, restful weekend.


----------



## intinst

Good Morning. My program to acclimate myself to day shift continues. 25 degrees, supposed to get "all" the way up to 43 this afternon.
I probably be able to write more if/when I wake up about 10.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Jeff said:


> With tears.We moved to a small duplex. The living room is smaller than any room in our old house so Christmas was too cramped to take good pictures.Haha. The color is inaccurate because I spread the quilt on the floor and used a flash while holding back my great-grandson, who wanted to stand on it.


LOL! Kids and cats want to stand on quilts!

Betsy


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Good morning! Cold and gray this morning in northern VA. 29 degrees now, just about the overnight low. Just going to hang out and get over my cold! <cough, sniffle, reach for tissue>

Betsy


----------



## Edward C. Patterson

Chilly post-rain morning in New Jersey. Up early to head back to Pennsylvania.

Ed Patterso


----------



## Anju 

coldest morning so far, 53 deg., it's the clear sky, maybe it will warm up a tad.

Lot's of traffic out there today, be careful if you are driving or flying or even walking    Hope to see everyone tomorrow.


----------



## Ann in Arlington

42 in Arlington but we have sunshine. . . . . .what a difference an hour makes!

Good Morning all!


----------



## Jeff

Good morning, everyone.


----------



## Leslie

Good morning everyone,

45 degrees and pouring rain. Talk about dreary! It's a good day to curl up with a good book, I think...

L


----------



## intinst

Good Morning everyone. One thing has not changed since I eas last on day shift. I still HATE the sound of an alarm clock. Be safe today, all.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Ooh, Intinst, you were up late last night on KB, too!  Stay safe!  (My husband always hated the alarm clock.  In retirement, he has reverted to being a teenager and sleeps in.  )

Good morning!  Cold (33) and dark here in northern VA! (Although the weather widget says even colder for the area, brrrr!)  Gotta get out and do some stuff today--the snow had me sitting around tooooo much.  But the snow is all gone.  Our back yard was flooded a bit for awhile between snow and rain, but the puddles seem to be shrinking.

Betsy


----------



## Edward C. Patterson

Morning all:

It's up early and back to work (4 days at last) and then a week off to guide the new book to market.

Ed Patterson


----------



## Leslie

It is a frosty 26 degrees this morning. Back to work after four days off.

L


----------



## Jeff

Good morning from deep in the heart of Texas where it's currently 27 and expected to be only 51.


----------



## Anju  

Good Morning from Central Mexico - 54 headed to 70.  DH got back all coughy and stuffed, but not contagious and glad to be home.


----------



## JennaAnderson

Morning!! Chilly day here in MN. We are expecting a high of 19.

I'm almost done with my first cup of coffee and looking forward to my second.

Jenna


----------



## loonlover

24, clear and going to 43 today.  I got Intinst off to work with a hot breakfast and his lunch packed.  I'm used to getting up before him, but not doing all that so early in the morning either.  I like it when he's on second shift almost as well as he does.

Hope everyone has a good day and those going back to work don't have too hard a day.


----------



## Ann in Arlington

32 and sunny now in NoVa. .  . .have a tax update class this morning. . . .will wear layers because they almost always have the office too cold.  Have to leave extra early because I don't remember which office it's in and I have to give myself time to get to the other one in case I guess wrong.    

Good Morning everyone!


----------



## TammyC

25degrees today with 2-3 inches of snow on the way. Hope you all have a happy Monday!


----------



## Gertie Kindle

It supposedly went down to 44 this morning, but by the time I got up at 8am, it was 62, going up to 73.  Decided to go back to bed for a while and dozed off for a bit.  Just eating my breakfast now.  Hope this isn't going to be a lazy day.  I have a lot to catch up on and a dentist appointment this afternoon (no antibiotics, thank you very much).


----------



## Elmore Hammes

Good morning all. Light flurries and chilly temperatures in central Indiana. The driveway has been cleared from last night's couple inches of snow and I am off to the library. Have a wonderful day.


----------



## Jeff

Okay, where's Susan?


----------



## Susan in VA

Since it's past midnight, I'm going to say good morning. I don't care about that silly rule that says you have to actually sleep before it's morning.

I think I've missed three whole days on KB, and I don't know how I'll ever catch up! Got back from a bunch of errands on Saturday morning to find that my wireless was down... started doing some baking... then a couple of hours later one of the hinges on my oven door broke and the door came crashing down, rendering the oven unusable. DD's dad came over and disassembled the thing (turns out that to remove the hinge, you have to take off the side of the oven, which of course means moving the whole thing out from the wall, which means disconnecting it so I can't use the stovetop either, and then it turned out that to remove the side you first have to take off the front panel with all the wiring.... egad. All for one lousy hinge) and has since found out that this particular hinge unit has been discontinued. So he's trying to find a way to build me a new hinge. The alternative is a new oven. I don't want a new one, I like mine just fine, not to mention that new ones are expensive. Seems like losing a kingdom because of a nail. And in the meantime, I can't cook or bake, and there are disassembled oven pieces all over my kitchen. And I couldn't even vent about it before because my wireless didn't come back up until today. Grrrrrrrr.

<deep breath> OK, thanks for letting me vent here. Hope everyone is doing fine.



Jeff said:


> Okay, where's Susan?


Still here... oh wait, you're not worried about _me_, you're worried about your _book_!  It's UPS-ing its way to you, should be there Wed/Thu. Sorry I haven't been online to let you know before.


----------



## Jeff

Susan in VA said:


> Still here... oh wait, you're not worried about _me_, you're worried about your _book_!


I suppose you could say that if you're a real hard-line cynic.

Or it could be, that because of the _book_, I noticed that I hadn't seen you on line in several days and got worried about _you_.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Geeze louise what are you people doing still up?  

Betsy


----------



## intinst

Good Morning everyone. Sorry about your wireless hook up and your oven, Susan. Goof luck with that hinge, I hope he can come up with something. Still don't like getting up at this time,remember a quote about it, but not who said it: "Man is the only animal that goes to bed when he isn't sleepy and gets up when he is."  Be safe, all.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Good morning!  Chilly here in northern VA, both inside and out.  The power went out sometime between 2:30 and 6:30 but came on just after I woke up at 6:30, so the temp in the house had only gone down about 4 degrees and the heat is running steady.  Darn, just when I thought we had an excuse to go out for breakfast!  I was worried I wouldn't get my morning KB fix! I don't know how I would last for three days without it, Susan.  Bummer about your oven.  Have you tried searching for the hinge on the internet?

Betsy


----------



## Leslie

Good morning all,

26 degrees and cloudy. We had a little bit of snow last night but it looks like it has stopped and no real accumulation to speak of. Today I go to the eye doctor and then off to Boston with my daughter to visit a friend and see the movie, A Single Man. I am looking forward to that.

L


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

That's supposed to be a fantastic movie, Leslie, with a great performance by Colin Firth.  Can't wait to hear what you think of it.

Betsy


----------



## Jeff

Good morning from the heart of Texas. Cold and not getting warm today.


----------



## Leslie

Betsy the Quilter said:


> That's supposed to be a fantastic movie, Leslie, with a great performance by Colin Firth. Can't wait to hear what you think of it.
> 
> Betsy


My friend has already seen it once and is eager to see it again (3 days later!). I wanted to read the book beforehand but alas, no Kindle version. I did watch the documentary Chris & Don: A Love Story which I enjoyed (I wrote a review here: http://www.reviewsbyjessewave.com/?p=1377. Apparently Don Bachardy has a cameo in A Single Man so I'll be watching for him.

L


----------



## Ann in Arlington

Good Morning.  Cold but sunny today here with a wind advisory and possible snow flurries.  No worries.  We still have big piles in front of the house.

Today is for doing all laundry and packing as we leave tomorrow morning for Cincinnati. . . .I asked Ed when he wanted to leave and his only response was: when we get up.    At least weather should be o.k. and there'll be plenty of reading time for the next few days, though less KB time as FIL has no wireless.  I might use his computer (sssllllooowwww). . . .or I might try using my phone (also not fast ). . . .and I'll have my laptop so there's always the possibility of going to the big B&N store and sitting in their coffee shop while Ed and his brother wander at Home Depot or Lowe's.   But if you don't see me much before Sunday, that's why. 

Oh, I think there was some discussion of seeing Avatar this evening. . . . . .


----------



## Anju 

Ann - have a good trip, we are gonna miss you.  You going to leave Betsy to keep us all straight ?  Party time!  Oops forgot there's Harvey in the wings  

Leslie hope you have a terrific trip too and enjoy your movie.  Since I don't get to too many movies, I spend my time reading, I like to hear all about 'em.

deb - are you back?

Susan?  That is one horrible experience, and to not even be able to vent! ARGH.  Hope things get better for you.  I am sure Jeff was more concerned about you, and it turned out he was right.  How we gonna get cookies for the party while Ann is away?

Mornin' intinst


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

OK, a sight I never thought I'd see--Twisted Sister on Regis & Kelly singing "We're Not Going to Take It"

This is turning into a very surreal morning.

Betsy


----------



## geoffthomas

Ann - travel mercies for you and Ed.
Leslie - be safe on the road.
Betsy - batten down the hatches and let's stay warm.
Susan - much sorrowfulness for your stove situation.
Dona - Good morning sunshine.
Deb - how are you?

All - Good after Christmas morning type thing, kinda.

There is temperature here in MD (although I am actually at work in VA).
But I never bothered to check the actual temp today.

Had relatives over the weekend and have been busy.
Cooked prime rib roast for Christmas day dinner for family.
Had the leftovers for Saturday with visiting relatives.
Made a pot of chili for Sunday night dinnner.
Cooked ham/cheese/tomato crepes for last night.
That is too much eating for me - big starvation diet coming up.


----------



## Leslie

Cobbie said:


> Susan, so sorry about the state of your kitchen and your recent online exile. What a way to end the holidays. Your stove story reminds me of what people say when remodeling old houses - change a lightbulb and end up going back to the box. (electrical)


Yes, the mushroom factor..."I think I'll change that switchplate" and suddenly you are remodeling the entire room...

L


----------



## Susan in VA

Jeff said:


> I suppose you could say that if you're a real hard-line cynic.


Not me... I cry at sad parts in books.


----------



## Susan in VA

Betsy the Quilter said:


> Geeze louise what are you people doing still up?
> 
> Betsy


<grumble> well you all posted so much while I couldn't get online... gotta catch up, you know.....


----------



## Susan in VA

Oven update... there isn't one. No progress at all. Though in fairness I have to say that I told DD's dad this morning that if necessary it could sit like this for a while since (as executor) he's also dealing with all the paperwork after the death of his father. And there's a _ton_ of paperwork...

We did look online of course, and at the local shop that sells spare parts for everything, but no luck... the online parts sellers list the part but say it's discontinued and they know of no source for it.

Anju, _you'll_ just have to bake the cookies.

Ann, have a safe trip, and an early Happy New Year to you!


----------



## Jeff

Susan in VA said:


> Not me... I cry at sad parts in books.


I was talking about real people. You are real, are you not? Odd how one can make "friends" with complete strangers who are only identified by screen names. I think I'll start a new topic to discuss that since it's 4:00 AM and I'm doing nothing while waiting for my web hosting company to fix my server.

Is it too early to say good morning?


----------



## Anju 

Wow Jeff - hope everything got going ok, that's sorta late early for someone besides intinst 

Good morning everyone.

OK Susan, I'll make the cookies - but they have to be flour free


----------



## Ann in Arlington

Good Morning!

It's 21 outside and I have to get in the shower so we can get on our way. . . . . .y'all behave yerselves while I'm gone, y'hear?  

See you next year!


----------



## Leslie

Good morning and greetings from Boston, where it is 12 degrees and sunny. My friend Paul is busy whipping up some waffles and I am catching up on Kindleboards.

A Single Man is very, very good. Highly recommended. 

L


----------



## Jeff

Leslie said:


> A Single Man is very, very good. Highly recommended.


Is _A Single Man_ a book/movie title that you're recommending, Leslie?


----------



## Leslie

Jeff said:


> Is _A Single Man_ a book/movie title that you're recommending, Leslie?


I haven't read the book yet (no Kindle version available) but I would definitely recommend the movie. Colin Firth, Julianne Moore, Nicholas Hoult and Matthew Goode were all excellent (and all the men were good looking, too!  )


----------



## Susan in VA

Jeff said:


> Is _A Single Man_ a book/movie title that you're recommending, Leslie?


I thought she was just making a general observation.


----------



## Elmore Hammes

Good morning all. Brisk with a forecast of an inch or two of snow in central Indiana. Everyone have a wonderful day.
Elmore


----------



## Susan in VA

Jeff said:


> I was talking about real people.


My comment was just made in response to your speculations that I might be a hard-line cynic, which I was denying. 



Jeff said:


> You are real, are you not? Odd how one can make "friends" with complete strangers who are only identified by screen names. I think I'll start a new topic to discuss that since it's 4:00 AM and I'm doing nothing while waiting for my web hosting company to fix my server.


Or you could be _writing_.


----------



## Susan in VA

Good morning, everyone!

Anju, flour-free would be great. Unless you can figure out a way for me to make them using either a toaster or a crockpot.... 



Ann in Arlington said:


> . .y'all behave yerselves while I'm gone, y'hear?


HA! Party time!  

Sunny and a chilly 25 degrees here, probably a day for some errands since they're predicting snow and sleet for tonight, with rain tomorrow.

Have a good day, Kindleboarders!


----------



## Jeff

Leslie said:


> I haven't read the book yet (no Kindle version available) but I would definitely recommend the movie. Colin Firth, Julianne Moore, Nicholas Hoult and Matthew Goode were all excellent (and all the men were good looking, too!  )


Sorry, Leslie, I was teasing you about your original post which might have been misunderstood if one has a dirty mind.


----------



## Jeff

Susan in VA said:


> Or you could be _writing_.


Be careful what you ask for. There's already another book on the way to you.


----------



## Susan in VA

Jeff said:


> Be careful what you ask for. There's already another book on the way to you.


OH GOODIE!! Can't wait! 

('Course maybe you should have waited for the other one to get to you first, to make sure you can decipher my comments... )


----------



## Jeff

Susan in VA said:


> 'Course maybe you should have waited for the other one to get to you first, to make sure you can decipher my comments...


I have your phone number.


----------



## Susan in VA

Cobbie, it is now only a question of time before someone makes a remark in the Hugh thread about...  "waffles".


----------



## LindaW

Cold here in NJ - have a great day everyone!!


----------



## loonlover

37, overcast and gloomy with a chance of rain today.  But, the forecast for snow has been removed and the overnight low is to be above freezing.

I don't know how many of you know that the Razorbacks are the only sports team for a lot of Arkansans, but the Razorbacks used to play at least 3 football and at least 3 basketball games in Little Rock.  Now they only play one of each in central AR.  The basketball game happens to be tonight (and it is actually in North Little Rock) at Verizon Arena.  Should be an entertaining crowd for us people watchers that work at the arena.

Everyone have a good day and stay safe and warm.


----------



## geoffthomas

Cobbie said:


> I thought she was talking about her friend Paul and his waffles.
> 
> Good morning all. Cold and rainy here...prefect for reading. Stay warm, everyone.


It seems that several of us "jumped" to that conclusion.

You do all realize that our posts seem to be influenced by the fact that we know that Ann has left KB for a few days, right?

Just sayin......


----------



## Jeff

geoffthomas said:


> It seems that several of us "jumped" to that conclusion.
> 
> You do all realize that our posts seem to be influenced by the fact that we know that Ann has left KB for a few days, right?
> 
> Just sayin......


I was very careful...


----------



## Susan in VA

It's a good thing the movie isn't called _A Married Man_.


----------



## Anju 

Got back from the doctor awhile ago - my leg pain isn't my leg, it's my HIP    Anyway after the holidays, on Monday I go in for x-rays and see the doc on Thursday to find out what is wrong.  Until then - lost of REST!  But he also said if I could sit at my computer with no pain it would be ok, so at least I can keep up wit y'all


----------



## Richard in W.Orange

Good Morning all ... cold (20s) and still dark as I look out at the NYC skyline (so it is at least clear )

First day of work yesterday ... after a year its gonna take some adjusting getting back into that plan ... (I so wanted a nap around 2 and well, they wouldn't have gone for that.)

Saw a number of Kindles during my commute ... which was a change from when I last commuted ... it appears to be 'the thing' on trains.


----------



## Jeff

Good morning, everyone and happy New Year's Eve. 'Hope your leg/hip feels better soon, Dona. 'Sounds like _Hip Bursitis_ to me.

"This is gonna be fun! We can stay up late, swapping manly stories, and in the morning, I'm making waffles!"


----------



## geoffthomas

27 now but going up to maybe 36.
About 1 - 1.5 inches on the ground.
But not much coming down right now.
Mostly crunchy snow.
So off to work for a partial day.
But if you don't show up - you don't get paid.
And I DO have things to do.

Have a great day.


----------



## Leslie

Morning all,

18 degrees and frosty. Happy New Year's Eve. I hope everyone has a safe and happy day.

L


----------



## loonlover

Good morning all.  41 with a high of 47 today.  Foggy in some areas.  Read until 1AM but still wide awake at 6 AM.  Can't be because the Razorbacks played a good game last night.  Final score was ugly enough that I was kind of glad I don't really get serious about them anymore.  

Hope everyone has a nice, safe New Year's Eve.


----------



## Anju 

Glad your first day of work went well Richard.  I know what you mean about the nap, best part of being retired, SIESTAS  

60 this morning, partly cloudy, another beautiful day.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Happy New Year's Eve (and Happy New Years for those of our international members who've already celebrated!)





Dona, hope your hip feels better! Richard, glad your day went well! Loonlover, too bad about the Razorbacks!

I hope we're going to have a New Year's Eve Chat tonight!!!! (Could go on for hours )

Betsy


----------



## Edward C. Patterson

Well, I had my brother and Dad travelling out to PA from NJ, but now that's in doubt . . . it's 30 degrees here, and snowing like the Dickens. My commute to work was doubled, with ice and big-bad trucks on Rte 78. They were calling for a dusting in PA, NJ and rain in NYC, but - lo and behold, it's snowing already in NYC, so I think the weather professionals might have miscalculated this one. Already in Philadelphia they've up'd the predictions from a "dusting" to 4 inches. 

Have a Happy New Year folks.

Ed Patterson


----------



## Anju 

Those Aussie's know how to celebrate New Years!  if it is THAT awesome on the computer / tv, just imagine in person!


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Just icy rain here in Northern VA at 32 degrees.  The weather people this morning said Maine could really get hit, though!  

Stay safe, everyone!  Be careful going home, Ed!

Betsy


----------



## LindaW

A fine, but persistent, snow falling here in New Jersey......roads a bit messy this morning - but had to get to work.

Good morning to all ---- and those of you in warmer climates - can I move in?


----------



## LindaW

Betsy the Quilter said:


> Just icy rain here in Northern VA at 32 degrees. The weather people this morning said Maine could really get hit, though!
> 
> Stay safe, everyone! Be careful going home, Ed!
> 
> Betsy


I'm in NJ, but I have many co-workers in the Lewiston & Portland, Maine area and they are getting geared up for a big one! I was asked if I wanted to transfer up there last year - but my arthritis is so bad that I just can't take that much cold! Eight more years until retirement, and I think I'm Arizona bound!


----------



## Leslie

Betsy the Quilter said:


> Just icy rain here in Northern VA at 32 degrees. The weather people this morning said Maine could really get hit, though!


The headline on the paper says, "New year getting off to a stormy start with three days of intermittent snow." It's sunny right now, however.

L


----------



## Gertie Kindle

66 going up to ... well, I don't want to rub it in ... much. 










Going to try to take my GK's to see Alvin this afternoon, and GS needs a haircut before he goes back to school. I've neglected so much for the last month.


----------



## Ann in Arlington

geoffthomas said:


> It seems that several of us "jumped" to that conclusion.
> 
> You do all realize that our posts seem to be influenced by the fact that we know that Ann has left KB for a few days, right?
> 
> Just sayin......


Left? Who left? And, anyway, I'm not sure what you all are even talking about . . ... .

It's 11:20 in cincinnati. . . .day time comes rather later here. . .o.k. not that late but it was definitely darker at 7 when I got up than it is at home. did NOT get on the computer right away because the only one to use is FIL's and it's in the room where DH was still sleeping. he got up around 9 and promptly got on it. . . . .(I was reading my Kindle in the other room  ) and have only just had a chance to check in here!

Good morning!  (Weather looks icky but no idea of the temp.)


----------



## Susan in VA

Good morning!  Weather looks just as icky here, Ann.  Freezing rain last night, everything has icicles...  just drizzling now but at 33 degrees so there are still many icy patches on roads and sidewalks.    I'd rather have snow than freezing rain.

Busy morning so far, but now just another quick errand or two and then I'll have the afternoon to relax (i.e. catch up on laundry and pay the bills) before heading over to my parents'  in the early evening.  

Have a safe and fun New Year's Eve, everyone!  And Happy New Year to those who are already there


----------



## Leslie

It is snowing here now. My husband is at the grocery store, stocking up on wine and baguettes (the upscale version of beer and white bread). I think we have plenty of TP. 

He's also buying corned beef for another experiment in the pressure cooker.

L


----------



## Jeff

Good morning for the first time in 2010. It's 30 degrees, deep in the Heart of Texas. Here's wishing everyone a safe and prosperous day and decade.


----------



## crebel

Good Morning from Iowa.  I echo Jeff's sentiments this morning (except it is only 1 degree here).

Chris


----------



## Anju 

I agree with Jeff and Chris - only it's 60 deg. here.


----------



## Jeff

Once in a blue moon...


----------



## KathyluvsKindle

Good Morning, and a very Happy New Year to you all!


----------



## Leslie

Happy 2010 and good morning everyone,

25 degrees here and more snow and sleet is predicted for today. Our corned beef was very tasty. I went to bed early and had a good night's sleep. Looking forward to a lazy day today.

L


----------



## loonlover

Good morning and Happy New Year to all.  25 degrees and clear.  Looks like it's going to be a pretty day.  Plan on it being a lazy one also.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Good morning!  We ended up going out to some friends and staying past midnight!  Now I have to scurry to get ready for the family coming down.  33 degrees and damp this morning.

Betsy


----------



## Edward C. Patterson

Good Morning. Dad is with me in PA (first time in 5 years). I'm wheeling him over to the cinema today to see Avatar.

Tep in 32 degrees in the Lehigh Valley.

Ed Patterson


----------



## Anne

Good Morning and Happy New Year.It is 35 here in Queens,New York today.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

70 on the Treasure Coast right now, going up to 76.  Looks like we're in for another cool spell this week.

Happy New Year and a nice lazy day to everyone.


----------



## geoffthomas

Good Jan 1, 2010 morning to you.
It is 37 degrees here in Derwood, MD and it will perhaps go up to 42 today.
Looks like it will be partly cloudy all day and not raining.

Have a wonderful start to the new year, all.


----------



## Susan in VA

Good morning, everyone!

36 degrees here, going up to the low 40's. And I got to sleep in!

My first-footer today will not be a tall, dark-haired man but a small blonde girl... Good thing I'm not superstitious! 

I'm finishing the last of the banana muffins made an hour before my oven broke. And the oven pieces are _still _all over the kitchen.

May we all have a 2010 filled with joy, good health, and good fortune... and lots of good reading.


----------



## jpmorgan49

Good Morning and Happy New Year!!!
It's a Sunny, Chilly 10 degrees here in Joliet with a high of 14!!  (a heat wave)
jp


----------



## BTackitt

I feel positively toasty here at 42*... and almost noon.


----------



## Jeff

Susan in VA said:


> My first-footer today will not be a tall, dark-haired man but a small blonde girl... Good thing I'm not superstitious!


If tall, dark-haired cyber-friends wishing you a happy New Year count as first-footers, you have nothing to worry about.


----------



## drenee

Happy New Year, KB friends.  I have missed you all.  I can see you all have had a busy holiday season.  

Dona, I hope your hip issue gets resolved quickly.  
Susan, bummer about the oven/stove situation.  

I had a good holiday.  Got an engagement ring for Christmas.  I was completely surprised.  He kept telling my family I was getting a box of rocks.  And I did.  He took some pieces of coal we had picked up on a hike this summer along the Tygart River and wrapped them in a box, and also wrapped the ring box and placed it in with the wrapped coal pieces.  

I went to the oncologist on Monday.  I have to go to Pittsburgh for a specialized MRI of some sort.  Turns out he's also some kind of blood expert, and he's going to find out why I've been anemic for the last 15 years, and the rest of my blood test results keep coming up crazy.  

Cool and snow showers on and off today.  Since I haven't been home for over a week I have no food.  I think I'll order Chinese take out for my dinner later.  

Have a wonderful day, everyone.  I'll be watching the Gator Bowl.
deb


----------



## Jeff

Congratulations, Deb. Glad to see you back.


----------



## Anju 

Congrats deb!  Best Wishes, and all that stuff.  I didn't know you were going to be gone that long and was really worried about you.  Glad to know they are going to find out what all is going on with you.

Many many years ago I worked with a bunch of engineers, got about 35 stockings and put a charcoal briquet in each one, since they had all been naughty    One of them gathered all the briquets and when my birthday came around they gave me a beautiful wrapped box with all the briquets in it


----------



## geoffthomas

drenee said:


> Happy New Year, KB friends. I have missed you all. I can see you all have had a busy holiday season.
> 
> Dona, I hope your hip issue gets resolved quickly.
> Susan, bummer about the oven/stove situation.
> 
> I had a good holiday. Got an engagement ring for Christmas. I was completely surprised. He kept telling my family I was getting a box of rocks. And I did. He took some pieces of coal we had picked up on a hike this summer along the Tygart River and wrapped them in a box, and also wrapped the ring box and placed it in with the wrapped coal pieces.
> 
> I went to the oncologist on Monday. I have to go to Pittsburgh for a specialized MRI of some sort. Turns out he's also some kind of blood expert, and he's going to find out why I've been anemic for the last 15 years, and the rest of my blood test results keep coming up crazy.
> 
> Cool and snow showers on and off today. Since I haven't been home for over a week I have no food. I think I'll order Chinese take out for my dinner later.
> 
> Have a wonderful day, everyone. I'll be watching the Gator Bowl.
> deb


Congrats on the continued clean health issues - will keep praying that the reports stay good.
super congrats on the engagement - makes me smile.
Please take care of yourself.
Just sayin.......


----------



## drenee

Thank you, Dona and Geoff.  I didn't know I was going to be gone for over a week either.  
We had snow issues a couple of the days, and it just seemed easier to not try to get out
on the lake road.  It doesn't get treated till a few days after the main roads.
Also, I kind of felt bad hurrying back home after getting a ring and all, and a really really pretty ring at that.  
LOL.  
deb


----------



## intinst

Boy, you let the littlest things keep you away from us! 
No point in risking the roads and after all it's a very pretty ring.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Congratulations, Deb, on all counts.  Do we get a photo of the ring?


----------



## loonlover

Congratulations, Deb.


----------



## drenee

Thank you.
It looks very much like this one.
http://www.kay.com/webapp/wcs/stores/servlet/product1%7C10101%7C10001%7C-1%7C940172911%7C15051%7C
deb


----------



## drenee

intinst said:


> Boy, you let the littlest things keep you away from us!
> No point in risking the roads and after all it's a very pretty ring.


Well, since he did buy the ring, and I spent more of last year with you all than I did with him, I figured I could at least give him a week. 
deb


----------



## Gertie Kindle

drenee said:


> Thank you.
> It looks very much like this one.
> http://www.kay.com/webapp/wcs/stores/servlet/product1%7C10101%7C10001%7C-1%7C940172911%7C15051%7C
> deb


Whoa ... that's what I call stepping up to the plate.

And don't anybody say ... He went to Jared.


----------



## drenee

That's funny, Gertie.  
I did have a lot of fun saying he got me a box of coal.........and diamonds.  
deb


----------



## Susan in VA

Jeff said:


> If tall, dark-haired cyber-friends wishing you a happy New Year count as first-footers, you have nothing to worry about.


Hmmm... I guess that would depend on which post was the first one I read after midnight!


----------



## Susan in VA

*Congratulations, Deb!!*

What a way to start the new year.


----------



## Richard in W.Orange

Good Morning from the dark and cold NJ ... I'm presuming cold...I can see the dark.

Sorry about no hello yesterday -- this work thing (after a year) is more difficult to get back into the rhythm of

So, today I have some stuff to do (like laundry) and I also want to work on my neice's PC and get my own work laptop a little more 'in order'. (Its Win7 and so I am in a learning curve).

Course odds are better that I'll finish the book today rather than all those useful things


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Good morning!

Unexpected New Year's Eve Party at a friend's houseand having the whole fam-damily over yesterday for New Year's Day kept me off the boards mostly...

Congratulations, Deb! That's one gorgeous ring!

Going out to do a snow-delayed Christmas Bird Count with a friend.  We're waiting till it warms up a bit beyond the 27 degrees it currently is.  (Christmas Bird Count is where one counts ALL the birds seen, by species, in a specific area.  This is done every year to get a feel for what's happening with bird populations.  So if we see 27 house sparrows, we report them.  Nothing like counting house sparrows.  )  I haven't been out much since I got this cold, so hopefully it won't wear me out too much!

Betsy


----------



## Michael R. Hicks

Awake at the ridiculously early hour of 5:30am this morning. 28 degrees with a wind chill of 16. YUCK!

Hammering at the keyboard, trying to get this bloody first draft finished!!


----------



## drenee

Good morning this fine 2nd day of the new year.  
16 degrees out this morning.  We have a couple inches of snow.

Thank you, Betsy.
Have a great day everyone.
deb


----------



## crebel

Good Morning All.  Wow, Deb - Congratulations, the ring is beautiful - looks like your guy has good taste on all counts.

Finally had Christmas yesterday with my sister and folks since the blizzard prevented travel last weekend.  Between all my family, I ended up with $300 in Amazon gift cards - that will keep me in k-books for a while!

Actual temperature here this morning is -15 with wind chill of -31, we are however on our way to a high of 3.  So much for global warming.

Safe and happy day to all.

Chris


----------



## Anju 

Morning everyone, 64 deg and satellite picture shows cloudy, which we are, so probably won't get much warmer than that today.  Oh well, with both of us puny, and me on "rest" (BAH) no plans to do anything other than read and KB.

Good luck on your counting Betsy - sounds like fun, but stay warm.


----------



## Leslie

Morning all,

Congratulations, Deb. That's a beautiful ring! 

It is 26 degrees and snowing here. So far it looks like we have about 3 inches with more predicted. Another good day to take it easy.

L


----------



## Jeff

Good morning, everyone. It's 25 in the heart of Texas.


----------



## drenee

Thank you, Leslle.  Thank you, Chris.  

Jeff, brrrrr.  Sounds like you need a quilt to stay under today.  
deb


----------



## geoffthomas

Good Morning everyone.
It is 23 in Derwood, MD.
It is predicted to go up to a high of ..... wait for it ..... 28 - hooray (sarcasm there).
But at least it is supposed to be "sunny" kinda.
I will be spending the day converting stuff over from my wife's old computer to her brand new HP laptop.

Have a great day.


----------



## drenee

Our high expected today is 18.  And I have to go out in it.  Yuck.
deb


----------



## loonlover

Good morning all.

27 going to 36 and partly cloudy today.  

Plan on catching up with chores and maybe get Intinst to work on some organization in one of the bedrooms before he goes back to work Monday.

Everyone have a great Saturday!


----------



## intinst

Do notice she said "maybe."


----------



## KathyluvsKindle

What wonderful news, Deb. Congratulations!

Snowing here on top of what we had New Years Eve. Anoher 10 inches and I haven't even shoveled the driveway after the last storm. Looks like I am stuck in the house with Kindle. Too bad


----------



## drenee

Of course, Intinst, you caught the "maybe", whether we did or not.
deb


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Good morning, everyone.  55 right now going up to 64.  We had a low of 41 this morning, but I was all snuggled (NOT Snuggied) in and didn't notice.  

Should be colder tomorrow morning and for most of the week, but I don't think it will snow    At least it's sunny.  

Working on history fair project with GS today.


----------



## Susan in VA

Good morning, all.  A chilly windy 28 degrees here, brrrr.  

With the excitement about Deb's engagement yesterday, I forgot to report that my oven got fixed yesterday!  DD's dad spent about 4 1/2 hours on it yesterday, and it's good as new.  (I suppose that means I should clean it now, too.)  The hinge that had broken had been discontinued years ago, and no parts were available anywhere that could have been substituted.  So he built me a spare part by buying a 15-cent item from the hardware store and then, with some trial and error and flying sparks, grinding it to the right size.  But to get the hinge unit out in the first place, the oven had to be substantially disassembled  --  what a stupid design.  Anyway, it's all done now, so now on January 2nd I can continue my Christmas baking.  

Keep warm, everyone!


----------



## Meredith Sinclair

Mornin'!  Well, it is still morning, barely... It is about 35 here and I refuse to go out! I guess staying in means cleaning house... maybe I should re-think not going out!


----------



## Anju 

Meredith Sinclair said:


> Mornin'! Well, it is still morning, barely... It is about 35 here and I refuse to go out! I guess staying in means cleaning house... maybe I should re-think not going out!


staying in means kindling


----------



## geoffthomas

Susan in VA said:


> Good morning, all. A chilly windy 28 degrees here, brrrr.
> 
> With the excitement about Deb's engagement yesterday, I forgot to report that my oven got fixed yesterday! DD's dad spent about 4 1/2 hours on it yesterday, and it's good as new. (I suppose that means I should clean it now, too.) The hinge that had broken had been discontinued years ago, and no parts were available anywhere that could have been substituted. So he built me a spare part by buying a 15-cent item from the hardware store and then, with some trial and error and flying sparks, grinding it to the right size. But to get the hinge unit out in the first place, the oven had to be substantially disassembled -- what a stupid design. Anyway, it's all done now, so now on January 2nd I can continue my Christmas baking.
> 
> Keep warm, everyone!


He is a handy person to have around.
Clever that he lives nearby.

Good luck with your baking. I know that it will be all good.


----------



## Susan in VA

Thanks for the vote of confidence, Geoff!


----------



## geoffthomas

Anytime.

And if you are ever feeling blue - let me know.
True friend are always there for you.
And we are always here for you, Susan.


----------



## Susan in VA

Awwwww. Thanks, Geoff. 

<sniffle>


----------



## Susan in VA

Cobbie said:


> Susan, glad you have your stove back. Any plans for making muffins? I know, I know, I can make my own.


No bananas in the house, else I'd make more of those banana muffins. Tonight I'm making half a dozen loaves of cinnamon bread (at least that's what the recipe calls it, it's actually more like a coffee cake).


----------



## Jeff

Good morning. It's 38 degrees, deep in the heart of Texas. The fragrance of fresh baked cinnamon bread lured me here earlier than usual.

Happy birthday Geoff!


----------



## Susan in VA

Good morning, everyone, and an extra special good morning to Geoff! 

Sunny but very cold and very windy here; there are branches down all over the place. I have some bread rising and I have an airport run scheduled in a little while so I was up a bit earlier too. (School starts again tomorrow for DD, so I might as well adjust my schedule back to early mornings. )


----------



## drenee

HAPPY BIRTHDAY GEOFF!!

Susan, I'm so happy your oven is fixed and your kitchen is back to normal. 
It's 6 degrees this morning, with a high of 21 and snow showers today. 
I have nowhere to go, thank goodness. 
Dona, I hope the resting is working and you're feeling better.
deb


----------



## crebel

Good Morning to all and Happy, Happy Birthday to Geoff (I'm just sayin'....)

Heading home from weekend with my DS whenever DH comes to pick me up.  My dog actually let me sleep in until 7 a.m. I'm not sure I feel too rested since we didn't finish the puzzle we worked on all day yesterday until 2 a.m.

Susan, glad your oven is fixed!  We are a balmy -11 here this morning so everyone stay warm, safe and happy today.

Chris


----------



## Leslie

Morning all,

I slept in...really slept in! It will hard to go back to work tomorrow and get up at 6 am. Ugh.

Lots of snow fell yesterday and last night and it is still snowing. I'd say we got a foot or so. 28 degrees now.

I just got up and I feel like going back to bed with my Kindle. How lazy is that?

L


----------



## drenee

You've had a hard year, Leslie.  I think climbing back in bed the last morning of a holiday is exactly what you need.
deb


----------



## Anju 

Good idea for Leslie deb - I was worried about Leslie all day yesterday watching the weather  

60 deg now, blue skies peeping out, if the clouds go away it'll be a nice day.

Good mornin' all


----------



## Ann in Arlington

Good morning. . . .we're home in Arlington and it's. . . .<looking> . . . .ACK! 13! Also breezy. But then, it was never above 19 on the whole drive home yesterday. . .and did you know it was snowing fairly substantially yesterday around dusk in far western Maryland? 

Deb, congrats on the engagement. . . .we'll have to have a KindleBoards party for you! Like a real one where we actually are physically in the same place as each other. . . .

Susan, my hubby is very handy but, I just gotta say, totally no way we'd have bothered trying to replace a hinge by fabricating a new part. Especially if it involved full disassembly!

Happy New Year, everyone. . . . . . .yay to my brother for his new job (but curious which niece's computer he's playing with) . .. and, Rich, check the Kindle archive. . .there's a Windows 7 quick tips book there you might want to skim. . . . . . .

(102 days until tax filing deadline)


----------



## JenniatONU

Good morning everyone! 

This is my first post in this thread, but I just had to vent my anger at my apartment.

I got back to my apartment yesterday for school, and our heater wasnt working!  I fixed it, but by 4 in the morning today, it stopped working again, and now we have no heat. Our apt. is less than 50 degrees. Brrrr!

I hope the guy comes quick to fix it!!!


----------



## Edward C. Patterson

In Allentown. Heat went out in the middle of the night. Back on. Have Dad here, so los of blankets. Outside is a mild 15 degrees with gale winds. Got Dad out to our new Casino here and dinner at Emeril's.

Ed Patterson


----------



## drenee

JenniaOTU, welcome to the Good Morning Thread.  I'm glad you came here to vent.  
I'm very sorry to hear about your heat.  No manager or owner to call to help out?
I'm sending warm thoughts your way.  Keep us posted.  
deb


----------



## loonlover

Good morning.  Intinst is still peacefully sleeping - hasn't seen that we actually got a feathering of snow during the night.  You have to look at the right background to see there is snow, but I won't complain if this is all we get.

Sorry, Leslie, I just don't think I could deal with that much snow anymore.  I guess 32+ years in the south have really spoiled me.

Everyone have a great last day before work in the New Year begins.


----------



## Leslie

Loonlover, it makes it easier to cope with the snow when you have two young men in residence to help with the shoveling: my son and Will, our semi-adopted high schooler who lives on Cliff Island and spends nights on the mainland with us. Of course, no sign of these young men so far this morning.

deb, thanks for the encouragement. I am still at the kitchen table but I may head back to bed. I just started a new novella which seems promising. I read two five star books yesterday (well, finished one and read another short one all the way through). What a treat to have such good reading!

jennia, welcome, glad to have you join our little morning crew. Where are you located? Sorry to hear about the heat. Maybe you should go back to bed, too!

L


----------



## intinst

Good Morning everyone! I missed the snow, it must have blown off the truck bed cover before I woke up. Supposed to have a chance for more most of the day, but I won't mind it if doesn't come to pass. My two day experiment with day shift is over, back to nights tomorrow.


----------



## drenee

Intinst, I'm glad that you and loonlover can get back to your regularly scheduled program.  Now neither one of you will have to be up too early.  
deb


----------



## KathyluvsKindle

16 degrees , twelve inches of snow, and it is still falling----whine, whine, whine.  Will have to cancel dinner plans with friends and stay home with Kindle!


----------



## geoffthomas

Good Morning.
My birthday so I slept in.
Thanks for the birthday wishes.
It is 20 in Derwood, with some hope of going up to 27.
Now the average norm for this time of year around here is 41.
Hmmmm.
And it is going to be very windy all day.

Had the Buck stove going all day yesterday and will do so again today.

Have a wonderful day.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Happy Birthday, Geoff.










It got down to 41 here this morning, but was already in the 50's when I got up at 9am. Going up into the low 60's.

I'm also suffering from end of the holidays blues. Up at 7am tomorrow to help get GS ready for school. I'm not liking this at all.


----------



## Susan in VA

Ann in Arlington said:


> Susan, my hubby is very handy but, I just gotta say, totally no way we'd have bothered trying to replace a hinge by fabricating a new part. Especially if it involved full disassembly!


It was either that or get a new oven... and a new one similar to it would have been about $ 2200.


----------



## Susan in VA

Jenni, I hope you have heat by now!! It's about 18 degrees here with 45 mph wind gusts, and just the _thought_ of being somewhere with no heat is making me shiver.


----------



## Ann in Arlington

Susan in VA said:


> It was either that or get a new oven... and a new one similar to it would have been about $ 2200.


Even at that. . . . .I think we'd probably go for new. . . .though, at that price. . . .it's really wrong that they don't have repair parts!


----------



## Leslie

I just realized that today is the one year anniversary of having Sootie (the cat) be with us. We adopted her on January 3, 2009. Somehow that feels like a zillion years ago. Here she is on the day we brought her home:










Right now she is standing sentinel on the kitchen table, but I may take her to bed with me for my afternoon nap.


----------



## mlewis78

Happy Birthday, Geoff!

I didn't even check the temperature until I looked on this thread (and it's mid-afternoon now).  It's 19 in NYC.  It's colder than it was yesterday, when it was in low 20s.  I didn't get out at all yesterday, but today I will (eventually) get to the pool to swim laps.


----------



## Susan in VA

Ann in Arlington said:


> Even at that. . . . .I think we'd probably go for new. . . .though, at that price. . . .it's really wrong that they don't have repair parts!


In fairness, the oven came with my house, which I bought in 1991, and although the previous owners had fully renovated the kitchen a couple of years earlier, the oven actually dates to 1984. For a 25-year-old model, I guess it's not too surprising that they don't carry the hinge unit anymore. But it works so well in all other respects that I didn't see a reason to replace it.

Also, this is a JennAir, and I understand they were bought by Maytag, which was then bought by Whirlpool... so maybe the Powers That Be don't have much interest in continuing to provide support for the other brand's older units.

Oh well. It's fixed now, yay! And six loaves of cinnamon bread, two loaves of wheat bread, and some reheated garlic bread later, it's still working nicely...


----------



## Jeff

It's 28 and not expected to get over 44 today in central Texas. Good morning, everyone.


----------



## Leslie

Good morning everyone,

30 degrees and back to the work/school routine this morning. I am already showered and dressed and drinking my am grapefruit juice.

L


----------



## Ann in Arlington

Good Morning!  It's. .... .20!  Well, that's not so bad.  Might get close to freezing eventually.  Hope so.  Got some errands to run today.

Happy first workday of the new year!  (Or, is that an oxymoron?  )


----------



## Anju 

58 deg, hazy, could be the same all day or if the haze goes way a beautiful blue sky day.

Good morning everyone.

Recovered from your birthday ok Geoff


----------



## crebel

Good Morning.  Actual temperature -10 this morning.  Lots of schools are delayed so kids don't have to wait for buses in the dangerous wind chills.  Everybody stay safe and warm and have a happy day even if it is back to a full work week.

Chris


----------



## geoffthomas

Good Morning.
It is 21 here in MD.
High today of 30 with snow flurries possible.
Have a great day all.


----------



## Susan in VA

Good morning!  It's up to all of 24 degrees here, expected to reach 32.  Back to school for the Kiddo today.  My morning holds paperwork and and bunch of phone calls, also known as a paperwork and surf-Kindleboards-while-on-hold morning. 

Have a good Monday, everyone!


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Good Morning!

Geoff--a belated Happy Birthday, sorry I missed it! Here's a cake for you:









Spent the weekend recovering from the holidays and my cold. Better now. <cough> It was too cold on Sunday for even the birds. (We did a weather-delayed Christmas Bird Count). We saw some but not many and not very interesting. (Watched Hitchcock's "The Birds" last night and was bemused to hear a reference to the Christmas Count in the movie. ) Anyway, it took me all day to warm up again. I decided it was a bad idea to go out with a cold when it never gets over 26 degrees not counting the wind chill.

Thanks to Leslie, Verena and Ann for taking up the slack for me the last few days and keeping KB organized!

Betsy


----------



## Susan in VA

Hey Betsy, I bought supplies for my first-ever quilt!


----------



## KathyluvsKindle

brrrrrrrrrrrrr! It is cold, however, the sun is shining and the snow has stopped.  Happy First Monday of 2010.


----------



## loonlover

24 going to 31.  Light snow falling.  No accumulation expected; pretty as it falls, but should not cause any traffic problems.  But then, I don't have to go out unless I want to today.

It should have stopped long before Intinst leaves for work this afternoon.

Everyone have a nice Monday; hope things go well for those returning to work and/or school after the holidays.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Susan in VA said:


> Hey Betsy, I bought supplies for my first-ever quilt!


Let me know if you need any help! You can come over and we can have a quilting bee. Ann can come over too and play her new recorder. What pattern, if any, are you doing?

Betsy


----------



## Ann in Arlington

What?  You won't let me quilt?  You think I can't?  

The recorder came while we were gone. . . it's pretty. . . .also has a really nice tone. . . must practice some: the finger spacing is very different from my other recorder since this one is much longer.


----------



## Susan in VA

I'm probably going to need LOTS of help, in fact I was thinking of starting a separate thread for that purpose!

This is the one I want to do. It looks relatively easy for a first one, and DD likes puzzles so I'm going to make it for her bed.

http://www.equiltpatterns.com/quiltpattern.php?products_id=53

And in the past few days, basic quilting supplies were on half-price at JoAnn's, so.... 

But this is my Major Crafts Project For The Year, so it's not going to happen in a hurry! A tiny bit at a time.


----------



## geoffthomas

Betsy the Quilter said:


> Good Morning!
> 
> Geoff--a belated Happy Birthday, sorry I missed it! Here's a cake for you:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spent the weekend recovering from the holidays and my cold. Better now. <cough> It was too cold on Sunday for even the birds. (We did a weather-delayed Christmas Bird Count). We saw some but not many and not very interesting. (Watched Hitchcock's "The Birds" last night and was bemused to hear a reference to the Christmas Count in the movie. ) Anyway, it took me all day to warm up again. I decided it was a bad idea to go out with a cold when it never gets over 26 degrees not counting the wind chill.
> 
> Thanks to Leslie, Verena and Ann for taking up the slack for me the last few days and keeping KB organized!
> 
> Betsy


Thanks for the cake, Betsy.
I hope that you are indeed all better now.
Colds can linger and turn into something more nasty.
Always thought Mr. Hitchcock's "The Bird's" was one of his best. Made you think differently about a cage of love birds.
I will have to watch it again and look for the Christmas Count.

Stay warm.
And how nice of you to help Susan.
But then you are always nice.
Whenever I see the three of you (You, Ann and Susan) - it brightens my day.

Just sayin......


----------



## Tip10

Good Morning from frigid St Louis -- a whopping 5 when I awoke this morning -- already up to a balmy 9 on its way to a sweltering 14!

I used to love the cold -- then I got old -- now I hate the cold!!  Almost as much as I hate the heat!  So why do I live in St Louis where I get both?


My definition of quilting = where one take big pieces of material and cuts them into little pieces of material in order to sew tham abck into big pieces of material! 

My DW quilts too -- a great thing it tis too!  I have the utmost respect for quilters -- the patience it takes to produce the beautiful things they do is amazing.

Good Luck Susan!!


----------



## Elmore Hammes

Good morning, all. The chilly temperatures continue in Indiana - single digits to low twenties today, I believe. Getting back into the routine after the holidays, today will be a lot of busy-work. Hope everyone has a great day.
Elmore


----------



## Gertie Kindle

It was 37 when I got up at the ungodly hour of 7am this morning.  Now it's 50 going up to 60.  Stopped at WalMart and got the last warm jacket for my GS.


----------



## drenee

Good afternoon, KB friends.  Blood work this morning, then visit to PCP to find out if I really am the incredibly shrinking woman.  (When I was measured at cancer center last week my height was 58.5 inches.  I've always been 60 inches.) 
Bone scan scheduled.  Got copies of all of my pathology reports from oncologist so far.  Things are progressing normally, I suppose.
I have to run a couple errands this afternoon.  I hate going out in this cold.  
Hope everyone has a great Monday.
deb


----------



## Gertie Kindle

drenee said:


> Good afternoon, KB friends. Blood work this morning, then visit to PCP to find out if I really am the incredibly shrinking woman. (When I was measured at cancer center last week my height was 58.5 inches. I've always been 60 inches.)
> Bone scan scheduled. Got copies of all of my pathology reports from oncologist so far. Things are progressing normally, I suppose.
> I have to run a couple errands this afternoon. I hate going out in this cold.
> Hope everyone has a great Monday.
> deb


Most people lose weight. You lost height? Oh, my. Easy way to check. Are your slacks suddenly too long?

Hope everything goes well with your bone scan and blood work.


----------



## drenee

My friend asked me the same question.  The problem is all of my pants have always been too long.  So now are they longer than too long?  I don't know.  My doctor measured me closer to my normal height.  So going for the test anyway because osteoporosis runs in my family.  Blood work is a piece of cake.  I have veins so wide a phlebotomist can hit them from across the room.
Thank you, Gertie, for the well wishes.
deb


----------



## Susan in VA

Gertie Kindle 'a/k/a Margaret Lake' said:


> Most people lose weight. You lost height? Oh, my. Easy way to check. Are your slacks suddenly too long?


Won't necessarily work... most people who lose height lose it because the spine gets compressed, so leg length stays the same. Just as well, right? Otherwise just think of all the alterations that would be needed.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Susan in VA said:


> Won't necessarily work... most people who lose height lose it because the spine gets compressed, so leg length stays the same. Just as well, right? Otherwise just think of all the alterations that would be needed.


That's how I knew I had grown 1/2 an inch after each pregnancy. Slacks were too short.


----------



## Susan in VA

Gertie Kindle 'a/k/a Margaret Lake' said:


> That's how I knew I had grown 1/2 an inch after each pregnancy. Slacks were too short.


LOL! I'm going to use that excuse too for mine being shorter.


----------



## Leslie

Good morning everyone,

27 degrees and very dark this morning. I have no idea what is happening outside but the paper says sunny today.

L


----------



## Jeff

Good morning, everyone. It's colder (21) in the heart of Texas than it is in Maine.


----------



## Tip10

Good Morning -- Positively balmy weather you all are having!  Its 4 in St Louis headed to a high of only about 20.


----------



## Anju 

Good morning y'all, 55 deg. in Central Mexico and going to be a beautiful day, I hope


----------



## geoffthomas

Good Morning.
It is 25 in Derwood.
Going up to 32.
A somewhat nice day.

Enjoy yours.


----------



## Susan in VA

Mornin', all.  28 here, going to 33.  

I looked at way too many quilting books last night.  The patterns were in my dreams all night long.  

Stay warm everyone....  I know, let's all go visit Anju!


----------



## Ann in Arlington

Good Morning!

I guess I need to go to the grocery store. . . . .I should also find a car wash as my car is covered in road splash from the drive back from Cinci. . . . .I think they have 'em at Jiffy Lube. . . . . .


----------



## crebel

Good Morning!  Another "brisk" day here, -9 with a windchill of -27.  It is supposed to warm up to the 20s by the weekend - may have to pull out shorts.  Safe and happy day to everyone.


----------



## intinst

Good Morning! 17 degrees here today, weather forecasters say that will be warm compared to later in the week. Single digits by Friday. It's been nearly 14 years since we were that cold in Little Rock. Can someone explain the concept of global warming to me again? I think I misunderstood.


----------



## Jeff

Anju No. 469 said:


> Good morning y'all, 55 deg. in Central Mexico and going to be a beautiful day, I hope





Susan in VA said:


> I know, let's all go visit Anju!


Party time in Mexico.


intinst said:


> Can someone explain the concept of global warming to me again? I think I misunderstood.


It gets colder in Arkansas because the rest of the planet is getting warmer.


----------



## intinst

Jeff said:


> It gets colder in Arkansas because the rest of the planet is getting warmer.


I was afraid of that.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

intinst said:


> Good Morning! 17 degrees here today, weather forecasters say that will be warm compared to later in the week. Single digits by Friday. It's been nearly 14 years since we were that cold in Little Rock. Can someone explain the concept of global warming to me again? I think I misunderstood.


Didn't Al Gore say that all this extra cold weather is part of the global warming thing? I thank him every time I'm wearing my down coat in Florida. 

Y'all remember in the 70's the scientists said that we were headed for another mini-ice age? Well, by golly, it seems they were right, too. Only 40 years late.

Going down in the 20's tomorrow. 37 today, but it will go up to 55, so that's okay. As long as it's sunny and we don't have those bare trees and gray skies.

I may not be around much for the next week or so. Lot's to catch up on from being sick all December. Feeling much better now. Pizza and Dr. Pepper last night seems to have been the cure.


----------



## Anju 

Pizza and Dr. Pepper will cure just about anything plus make you feel better besides!


----------



## Jeff

Cobbie said:


> Wait a minute...I thought _I_ was in the heart of Texas.


You Dallas people think you own the whole State. So maybe you do have the State fair but Waco has the Heart of Texas fair.


----------



## Anju 

come on down


----------



## Leslie

Good morning everyone,

23 degrees this morning in the great state of Maine. Partial sunshine is predicted for today. Hump day! Have a great Wednesday KindleBoards friends.

L


----------



## Anju 

Good morning  - 58 deg., satellite shows cloudy so probably won't get much warmer.  I promise I won't complain about the cold    Although I have a Canadian friend who was talking to another friend back north and she told her we weren't cold after all it was 60ish.  My friend here commented that we did not have thermostats in our houses here - how very true.

Have a nice safe warm day everyone.


----------



## geoffthomas

good morning.
28 going to 33 mostly cloudy.

Enjoy the day.


----------



## Tip10

Good Morning.

7 here in St Louis -- on its way to 27.
Snowstorm coming this afternoon followed by bitter cold -- temps going south of zero for the first time in 10 years here!
That's bad enough but the winds are supposed to pick up to gusting 25-30.


----------



## Jeff

It's 44 deep in the heart of Texas. Good morning to everyone.



Cobbie said:


> lol..you mean we don't?


Google Map Search for Heart of Texas


----------



## Ann in Arlington

Good Morning!  It's 25 and dull.  But we are supposed to approach 40 for a high. . . . .still need to go get those groceries . . . .


----------



## Gertie Kindle

The low this morning was 34, but it's going up to 57 this afternoon.  Nice and sunny out.


----------



## Vegas_Asian

It's 43 degrees out and I am warming up my car in shorts. I didn't know I got wifi from my usual parking space


----------



## loonlover

22 going to 38.  Winter weather advisory from 10pm tonight through noon tomorrow.  Coldest temperatures in years forecast for Thursday night.

Everyone have a good day and stay safe against the elements.


----------



## Susan in VA

Good morning, everyone!

32ish and headed up to 37 or so. Mostly sunny now, but two hours ago we had snow flurries. Wind still gusting to 25 mph.



Ann in Arlington said:


> . . .still need to go get those groceries . . . .


Pick some up for me, please.  I don't want to go out in the cold again...


----------



## crebel

A late good morning to all!  Weather is pretty much same same here again today, but slightly warmer at 5 degrees rather than negative numbers.  Guess it has to warm up a little to provide us with the next 7-10" of snow we are to expect by morning.  Other than bowling league this afternoon for a couple of hours I don't have to go out again the rest of the week if I don't want to.  It is times like these I love my kindle more than ever.  Everybody have a safe and happy day.

Chris


----------



## Leslie

Good morning everyone,

18 degrees and very dark here in Maine. I am not sure what the weather holds for us today.

L


----------



## Richard in W.Orange

very cold and 6:10AM here in NJ. Maybe settling into the new going to work routine....I'm ready for it to be 'not so cold' though!


----------



## Jeff

Good morning from deep in the heart of Texas where it's currently 44 going down to 25 as a cold front rolls in from the north-west.


----------



## geoffthomas

Good Morning from beautiful downtown Derwood, MD.
It is a terrific 26 degrees in the sun this morning.
And we have an expected high of 35 degrees later today.
Mostly sunny/cloudy all day.

Have a great day.


----------



## Susan in VA

Good morning!

A sunny 28 going to 36 today, with a little snow expected this evening.

This getting-up-early thing is just _wrong_.


----------



## Anju 

58 deg., still dark, satellite shows clouds so probably not much warmer today 

Everyone stay bundled and warm, and have a terrific day


----------



## Tip10

Good Morning to all!
Well its much warmer here in St Louis!
At least temporarily.....
16 now but we got up to a dusting of about 6 inches of fresh white powdery snow. 
Temps are heading south all day and the winds are supposed to pick up to gusting to 30 so all this fresh snow is going to be blowing all over the place.  
Temps due near zero tonight with wind chills well below and blowing and drifting snow.  Sounds like fun!!


----------



## loonlover

Not as cold as predicted - it was 31 when I woke up.  Now it is 28 so I guess the cold front just took longer to get here.  The amt of precipitation was also less than forecast.  I never complain about that.

Hope all have a good day!


----------



## jpmorgan49

It's 16 here south of Chicago and SNOWING!!!  We must have 2-3 inches on the ground now and could get 12". I'm glad I'm Retired!  Time for a cup of coffee then go out and shovel for the first time today.  
jp


----------



## Elmore Hammes

Good morning, all. The snow has come to central Indiana, have a couple inches already with more on the way - expect to get 4 to 6 inches by evening. Temps steady in the low 20s. Good day to drink coffee and read!
Have a great day.
Elmore


----------



## Tip10

jpmorgan49 said:


> I'm glad I'm Retired!


Would be nice but alas, not yet, another couple of years. 
First shovelling occurred at 0415 this AM -- dug out my truck and DD's car and cleared the drive -- by the time I left at 0600 there was another 1/2-1 inch down -- caught my usual 0609 train in. Expecting to get cut loose probably right after lunch but we'll see.


----------



## Vegas_Asian

It's 44 degrees in Vegas can't wait for the sun to come up


----------



## Ann in Arlington

Good Morning.

Today I really AM going to go to the grocery store. . . .we're now officially out of milk. 

I should probably get myself moving.

Start work on Monday, officially. . . .only 98 days 'til your US income tax filing deadline.


----------



## Edward C. Patterson

Well, only a few days of vacation left and I'm back in Pennsylvania after getting Dad out and about. Slept in lte and will read today and perhaps go see Avatar again. I' a hot 29 degree here (the sweats pouring off me)   but they're calling for snow tonight.

Ed Patterson


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Frost on the grass this morning, but none on the windshield like yesterday.  54 degrees right now and going up to 64.  The sun is shining and we're warming up for a couple of days.  Then another cold front is coming through over the weekend.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Good morning!

Snow!  We have about an inch here in northern VA.  30 degrees but supposed to get really cold this weekend....boo.  Problems with my home network have kept me off KB for much of the last week, but a new router yesterday seems to have solved the problem (keeping fingers crossed).  I've been going through severe KB withdrawal. Unexpected company last night kept me off till this morning; my high school friend who is moving to San Antonio called to ask if she could spend the night with us after moving out of her condo enroute to San Antonio. (She didn't leave quite soon enough, LOL!)  She's an aspiring writer, I'm trying to convince her to publish on the Kindle!

Betsy


----------



## Margaret

Good Morning Everyone!
I was hoping for a "snow day" here in Pennsylvania so that I could stay home and read.  However, there is less than an inch of snow outside, so it's off to school I go.  Enjoy your Friday!


----------



## Richard in W.Orange

Getting going here....cold out (how cold I don't know) but also light snow which should make the commute interesting . . . .


----------



## Leslie

Good morning everyone,

9.3 degrees this morning here in frosty southern Maine. Brrr!

L


----------



## Susan in VA

Good morning!

Only an inch of snow overnight, but it's enough to make Fairfax County schools open with a two-hour delay.    Yay, back to my nice warm bed for another hour!

(The county isn't as wimpy as that delay sounds...  it extends north and west from here, and many of the outer areas there tend to have much more snow than I do here.  And of course they have to go by the sidewalk conditions for the kids in the areas that have most snow.)

Have a good day everyone  --  I'm going to restart mine in an hour or two


----------



## Jeff

It's still winter in Texas. Bah.

'Glad to see Betsy back; I was getting worried.

Have a good morning, everyone.


----------



## Tip10

Mornin'

Snows basically done here in St Louis --- between 6 & 7 on the ground.  Now comes the winds and the cold -- currently about 8 with winds gusting to 25 pushing wind chills down to about 15 below or so.  Frigid stuff.

Great day everybody -- stay warm and be careful.


----------



## geoffthomas

Good Morning.
It is 21 now going up to 30.
Have about 2 inches of very light snow on the ground.
clear skies.

Have a nice day.


----------



## summerteeth

Good morning all!
It is 21 degrees here in Illinois - but VERY windy.  It is supposed to get to 10 below tonight. 

Have a great day!


----------



## Ann in Arlington

About an inch of snow here on "spy hill" in Arlington. . . .DH just went out to shovel off the sidewalks. . . . after the storm the week before Christmas this is nothing.  

As Betsy said, cold predicted for the weekend. . . .but DH also heard temps to 50 by midweek.  So, on average, pretty normal!  

Good Morning, everyone!


----------



## JenniferNaylor

About an inch here in Delaware, pretty much off the main roads for my ride to work, sunny as can be now!! Good Morning!


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Jeff said:


> It's still winter in Texas. Bah.
> 
> 'Glad to see Betsy back; I was getting worried.
> 
> Have a good morning, everyone.


Glad to know someone noticed!  I think everything is working well now, so hopefully I can get started catching up. My houseguest is on her way through the snow....

Betsy


----------



## Anju 

I almost hate to post - 61 deg., but cloudy, so won't get much warmer!

y'all be careful out there.


----------



## crebel

Good morning to all.  We have already reached our expected high of the day at 0 with wind chill of -19.  I don't remember this many days in a row of crazy below zero weather.  Every school in the state is closed and lots of businesses with the DOT telling folks to stay inside and off the roads except for emergencies.  Heading to Dona's house for a while sounds like a really good plan.  We are still on grandbaby watch - it is even more exciting than waiting for our kids to arrive.

Safe, WARM and happy day to all.

Chris


----------



## loonlover

10 degrees at my backdoor; 11 on Weather Underground.  Lows tonight and tomorrow night are supposed to be 7 degrees.  It has been a long time since I felt temperatures this cold.  But it will be warming up by midweek.  And we did not get enough snow to really say any fell.

Eveyone keep warm and have a safe day.


----------



## drenee

12 degrees this morning, and plenty of snow coming down, with more expected.  We have about 3 or 4 inches since I got home yesterday afternoon.  3 to 9 more expected through Saturday morning.  
I've been to the hospital for the lastest tests, and stopped off at the grocery store to pick up a couple things I couldn't find yesterday.  
Thank goodness I don't have to go out again until Monday morning.
Have a great Friday, KB friends.
deb


----------



## Susan in VA

Good morning!  24 degrees and dark out, going up to 32 and light.

Have a great Saturday, everyone.


----------



## Richard in W.Orange

Good Morning all ... frosty here (online says 1 (although the battery in the outside thermometer no longer lets the radio talk to the inside one) 

One week of job down ... i'm adjusting ... I guess now I have to keep my wits about me because Christmas must be taken apart and put away for a year ... this is the work I like putting it all up. (Outside stays up until its warm...I'm no nut)


----------



## Ann in Arlington

I have 22 at my house. . .but I haven't had the nerve to step outside and see what the thermometer says, so that reading is from the school a half mile away.  I have some training classes all day. . . but it will be useful because it's on tax law changes. . . .

Cold everywhere, it looks like:  the national weather map they showed last night was blue every where but Miami and San Diego. . .'course they didn't have Hawaii, it's probably not blue. . . .but Alaska probably is. . . .

Good Morning, everyone!  Stay warm. . . . .


----------



## Jeff

It's much too cold for Texas. Good morning, everyone.


----------



## drenee

Good morning.  Currently 22, and that is going to be our high for the day.  
More snow showers today.  
Have a good Saturday, KB friends.  Keep warm.
deb


----------



## Margaret

Good Morning.  It is sunny and cold in Pennsylvania this morning.  Yesterday's dusting of snow is almost gone.  Today is the day for me to take down the Christmas decorations and put the house back into normal mode. Have a great day, everyone, and keep warm.


----------



## Anju 

55 deg right now, and maybe, just maybe the clouds will go away and we'll have a nice day.  Like one of our snow birds said, at least we don't have to shovel it!

If you get out, be careful.  If you stay in, read a lot and enjoy.


----------



## geoffthomas

Good Morning.
25 now expected to reach 29 and sunny/cloudy all day.
Have a good day.


----------



## Leslie

Good morning everyone,

It was 12 deg when I got up. Now it is up to 18. My husband had already taken down the Christmas tree while I sit here and browse KindleBoards, drink coffee, and eat grapefruit. It's nice being lazy.

L


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Ann in Arlington said:


> Cold everywhere, it looks like: the national weather map they showed last night was blue every where but Miami and San Diego. . .'course they didn't have Hawaii, it's probably not blue. . . .but Alaska probably is. . . .
> 
> Good Morning, everyone! Stay warm. . . . .


Central Florida is going down into the 20's tonight with possible snow in Orlando, so Miami might just turn blue. 

So far, it's 41 here, but only going up to 48. There are two cold fronts coming in. Can't find my long johns, so layer on layer and hat, gloves and scarf ... and that's inside the house.


----------



## crebel

Good Morning!  I feel so much better that I am not the only one with Christmas decorations still up - I've had time to take them down, but I have been lazy and just want to enjoy them a little longer.  It is 9:15 a.m. here and the actual temperature is -12 with wind chill of -27.  We are still on grandbaby watch, but I feel like today might be the day!

Safe and happy day to all.

Chris


----------



## Tip10

Good Morning from St Louis -- woke up to positive temps this morning -- a positive 1.
Wind chills still way down in the -10 to - 15 range.
Headed to a high near 15 today but the winds should drop off today.
Cleaning day today -- so looking forward to it -- NOT!


----------



## Susan in VA

Chris, I have mine up too...  though this year the entire extent of my decorating was a wreath on the front door and a Christmas tree.  Both are coming down today.  With that, my New Year (and all the cleanup and new projects that that brings) has officially started.


----------



## geoffthomas

Chris,
Not only do I still have my lights up outside (and on the back screened-in porch) but I turn them on every night still.
Not a lot of lights, but I think such lights are fun.
Especially pretty considering that we still have snow on the ground.

Maybe next weekend (actually I know so - my wife told me so).

Just sayin....


----------



## crebel

geoffthomas said:


> Maybe next weekend
> 
> Just sayin....


I think I'll go with this attitude - Thanks, Geoff!


----------



## Richard in W.Orange

Chris Susan and Geoff....

fear not, although I had 'every intention" of getting christmas down yesterday, that is simply not what happend. So, maybe I'll get started today, but the house always looks so blah when I'm done and I'm not sure I'm in a blah mood. 

I'm still turning the outside on at night ... 

Its in the high teens right now but they say a bit warmer later which would be OK. 

I guess I coudl put the Christmas China and Glassware away -- I'm not really going to be needing that now, and then I can get my kitchen more normal, and maybe then I'll feel its time to start removing trees and greens (or not)


----------



## Ann in Arlington

Good Morning!

I took Christmas down on Epiphany.  Of course, "Christmas" consisted of one small lit tree in the front window.  I also have many many nativity sets from various places in the world. . . .but they are year round decor. . . . .

Temp is 16. . . . sky is clear. . . . .work starts tomorrow for me. . . . .


----------



## drenee

Richard, if nobody is complaining about the decorations then they can wait till next weekend; right? 

10 degrees and it's snowing....again.  Laundry and transcripts to do today.  
Have a restful Sunday, KB friends.
deb


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Ann in Arlington said:


> Cold everywhere, it looks like: the national weather map they showed last night was blue every where but Miami and San Diego. . .


Brrrr. 21 degrees here in northern VA according to the weather thingy. We're taking great comfort in the fact that San Diego is NOT blue, as we'll be leaving for there soon!!! And it's 3 right now in Hibbing, so that makes me feel warmer.

My lifelong friend left to move to Texas on Saturday and is tweeting us as she makes her way south and west. It was 21 in San Antonio yesterday, too, so I don't think she's going to warm up much!

Our Christmas decorations, such as they were this year (only the tree and a wreath) are still up. Except for the wreath, which blew down in the winds last week. Fortunately the tree is inside and our house is at least THAT weatherproof that we don't feel the wind here.  Will likely take them down tomorrow morning.



drenee said:


> Richard, if nobody is complaining about the decorations then they can wait till next weekend; right?


What kind of Scrooge or Grinch would complain about Christmas decorations Bah, humbug! (By the way, the last holiday party we're attending is today--brunch in Annapolis, yum!)

Oh, yeah.....Good morning!!

Betsy


----------



## drenee

Betsy, I might qualify for Scrooge or Grinch since the only Christmas decoration I have out is one snowman I had put on a stand in my living room.  Last week I moved it to my kitchen table.  I might put it away next weekend.  
deb


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Hey, it's still out!  And you're not complaining about it are you?  No Grinch there!

Betsy


----------



## drenee

Very true.  In fact, I'm really enjoying him.  He's very pleasant looking and he enjoys the snow that keeps coming down.
Thank you, Betsy.  I guess I could call him a winter decoration and then I wouldn't feel pressured to take him back to the basement and put him in his box.
deb


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Exactly.  Snowmen are seasonal, not holiday-al.  

Betsy


----------



## Jeff

Good morning from a really cold place.


----------



## Leslie

Good morning,

It was 0.0 when I looked at the thermometer five minutes ago. Now it is 0.9. Heat wave!

L


----------



## loonlover

Good monring.  8 degrees this morning, but the forecast is for more normal temperatures later this week. 

Everyone stay warm today.

I wouldn't consider putting Christmas decorations away the thing to do to keep warm.  Much better to snuggle up with a blanket and your Kindle, and in my case at least a couple of the dogs.


----------



## Susan in VA

Mornin', all.  

Chilly out but bright beautiful sunshine. 

I think the day requires freshly baked chocolate chip cookies, and taking a little time to enjoy them by the fireplace this afternoon.  (Off to buy more chips first, since I've snarfed half the bag in late-night chocolate attacks over the last three weeks....)

Enjoy your Sunday!


----------



## Ann in Arlington

Susan's got the right idea. . .baking cookies is a great way to warm up the house!


----------



## Anju 

55 deg. and getting unhazy.  Going to get more to normal, for a few days anyway.

Enjoy cookies and hot chocolate and warmth y'all - along with winter decorations.


----------



## crebel

Winter decorations, yes, that's it - now everything can stay up MUCH longer . -3 here this morning with WC of -19, but there is rumor we may make it into the 20s today. The national weather maps look like no one else is faring much better. My MIL heads to Florida to avoid this stuff and she is just as miserable there.

No Grandson yet. Apparently my "feeling" about yesterday proves I'm am psycho not psychic! Safe and happy day to all. Oh yes, Good Morning everyone!

Chris


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Betsy the Quilter said:


> What kind of Scrooge or Grinch would complain about Christmas decorations Bah, humbug! (By the way, the last holiday party we're attending is today--brunch in Annapolis, yum!)
> 
> Oh, yeah.....Good morning!!
> 
> Betsy


My HA sent me a letter because I left twinkle lights in one of my trees. I took down the other 20 sets of lights, but thought that one would be a nice year round decoration.



Jeff said:


> Good morning from a really cold place.


Too cold to type, Jeff?



Leslie said:


> Good morning,
> 
> It was 0.0 when I looked at the thermometer five minutes ago. Now it is 0.9. Heat wave!
> 
> L


Time to turn on the a/c?



Ann in Arlington said:


> Susan's got the right idea. . .baking cookies is a great way to warm up the house!


Especially chocolate chip ... maybe even with walnuts.


----------



## Jeff

Gertie Kindle 'a/k/a Margaret Lake' said:


> Too cold to type, Jeff?


Yes, Gertie. 'Trying to write about Operation Acid Gambit in Panama but my head refuses to go to the tropics while my body's freezing.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Jeff said:


> Yes, Gertie. 'Trying to write about Operation Acid Gambit in Panama but my head refuses to go to the tropics while my body's freezing.


Try playing "Itsy Bitsy Teeny Weeny Yellow Polka Dot Bikini" over and over in your head and it will send you straight to Panama ... or the loony bin.

I always wondered if it was a yellow bikini with polka dots or were the polka dots yellow.


----------



## Jeff

Gertie Kindle 'a/k/a Margaret Lake' said:


> Try playing "Itsy Bitsy Teeny Weeny Yellow Polka Dot Bikini" over and over in your head...


I may never forgive you for that.


----------



## Anju 

Jeff said:


> I may never forgive you for that.


Can tell Gertie is back in form - 
I may not forgive her either - 
polka dots are yellow, 
or maybe they aren't? 
or


----------



## Jeff

Anju No. 469 said:


> polka dots are yellow...


Argh! Not again! I already had to explain once to my wife why I was whistling that stupid song. The next time - rubber room.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Are we all having fun yet?


----------



## Leslie

Gertie Kindle 'a/k/a Margaret Lake' said:


> I always wondered if it was a yellow bikini with polka dots or were the polka dots yellow.


The polka dots were yellow and the background was purple. Trust me on this.

L


----------



## drenee

Jeff, it could have been the One Eyed, One Horned, Flying Purple People Eater.  
I love that song.  
Of course you're not writing science fiction.  So maybe that wouldn't work.
deb


----------



## Jeff

drenee said:


> Jeff, it could have been the One Eyed, One Horned, Flying Purple People Eater.


Ah yes. That's what Leslie was talking about. The One Eyed, One Horned, Flying Purple People Eater with yellow polka dots. Thanks, Deb.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

For our younger members...



Betsy


----------



## Jeff

Brian Highland is the name I associate with that song but I refuse to Google and see if that's right.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Betsy


----------



## Jeff

Don't expect me to thank you for correcting my spelling or posting that number, Betsy.  

When I was in high school that stupid song was the number one seller for what seems like an eternity. You couldn't even change stations to escape it. 

Brain Hyland?


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Hey, I didn't post it.  

Humming....she was afraid to get out of the water.....

Betsy


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Leslie said:


> The polka dots were yellow and the background was purple. Trust me on this.
> 
> L


So, yours was purple with yellow polka dots?


----------



## Susan in VA

<shakes head> There must be something in the air today.

Now I've got that dippy melody running through my head, and I haven't even watched the links -- and I'm supposed to be concentrating on Macroeconomic Policy.


----------



## Richard in W.Orange

Good Morning from a very chilly (17.5) NJ this AM .... so dark out ... email and whatnot then shower and work Have a good day!


----------



## Jeff

Good morning, everyone. Ignoring the current temperature and looking forward to the high today of 54 in McGregor, Texas.


----------



## Leslie

Gertie Kindle 'a/k/a Margaret Lake' said:


> So, yours was purple with yellow polka dots?


Actually, back in my bikini days (which was a _long_ time ago) I remember having a plaid one which I liked very much.

4 degrees here this morning which is definitely not bikini weather!

L


----------



## Susan in VA

Good morning!

It's -- eek! -- 13 degrees here, coldest I've woken up to in quite a while.... I think Jeff has the right idea....


Jeff said:


> Ignoring the current temperature and looking forward to the high today of 54


...except that the high here will only be 35.

Ann, good luck in your first day back at work.

Stay warm and safe, everyone!


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Good Morning!

14 degrees here in northern VA.  Seems odd to be talking about 14 degrees and bikinis in the close proximity!  

Taking the tree down today. 

Stay warm everyone!

Betsy


----------



## Ann in Arlington

My widget shows 18. . . .have not ventured outside yet. . . . .

**note to self:  bundle up, bus stop wait will be cold**

Good morning, everyone?


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Ann in Arlington said:


> **note to self: bundle up, bus stop wait will be cold**












Betsy


----------



## Tip10

'Morning from St Louis -- today should be a banner day -- looks like we'll actually make it above the freezing mark for the first time THIS YEAR!
Have a heat wave heading this way -- supposed to be mid 40's by Wednesday.

Hoping everybody has a great week.


----------



## Anju 

54 deg so far, going to be clear, another beautiful day.

Good Morning everyone from Central Mexico.


----------



## JenniferNaylor

Good Morning all!! Wasn't on much this weekend, I spent all my free time reading! Ha! Go figure   Hope everyone has a great week!!


----------



## loonlover

Good morning.  24 degrees going to 49.  Maybe later in the week I'll be able to get the last of the leaves picked up.

Going out to lunch with fellow retirees today.  Intinst will be having leftovers.

Everyone have a good day.


----------



## crebel

Good morning KBers.  Wow!  We are at 18 degrees this morning, a veritable heat wave compared to the last two weeks, but maybe not bikini weather just yet (for me, NEVER bikini weather).  

We did get the Christmas tree down yesterday in a very short burst of activity before settling down to read and watch football for the rest of the day. Serious napping was also involved in the afternoon - priorities, right? I counted ornaments as I took them off the tree and ended with 187 not counting the tree-topper or shiny balls that hang inside the tree.  I had no idea - I love classy, quirky, homemade, storebought, any kind of ornaments.  The rest of the decorations around the house can stay for another week (or so....)

Safe and happy day to all.


----------



## Elmore Hammes

Good morning. Temps will stay peak in the 20's in central Indiana as they have for several days. A little snow in the forecast, shouldn't be more than an inch. Have a great day!
Elmore


----------



## Gertie Kindle

It has no business being 35 degrees in SoFla, but it was that cold this morning.  Supposed to be going up to 61, but I'll believe it when I see it.  At least it's sunny, but the wind seems to cancel that out.

Took Mom to the eye doctor this morning, and it was so cold in the waiting room, my feet turned to blocks of ice.  I'm on my second cup of HOT tea since I got home and hour ago and still trying to warm up.  I don't think drinking tea will help warm my tootsies.


----------



## geoffthomas

I hope you had a good morning.
I forgot to come here and have been in a hurry ever since not posting.
It is some cold temperature now and going to get not much better before getting real cold again.
There was some talk about frozen moisture in the air this evening - maybe still going to happen.
Just was not into the weather forecast this morning so I have no idea.

Richard - keep the lights lit - I won't stop turning mine on and take them down until my wife makes me - which WILL be this weekend.
Susan - enjoy a choc chip cookie for me, please.

I distinctly remember being convinced that the bikini was yellow with white poka-dots.
But the image that is burned into my retina is of (Christy Brinkley?) walking on the beach in the while/yellow bikini with the can of diet-pepsi in the infamous commercial. (just trying to think warm thoughts).

Betsy, Chris, Dona, Deb, Ann, Leslie, Jeff, Elmore, Gertie - Good morning all.


----------



## Susan in VA

geoffthomas said:


> Susan - enjoy a choc chip cookie for me, please.


Start another meetup thread and you can enjoy some of them yourself.


----------



## Leslie

Good morning,

21 degrees and very dark this morning. I am looking forward to the longer days and having some light in the early am.

L


----------



## Richard in W.Orange

Good Morning ... its COLD ... who asked for this ... a little snow was all I said I wanted!!!

This going to work thing really is an adjustment

Meeting today with the cell phone people ..

Have good days and dress warm!


----------



## loonlover

It's 29 here, going to 43.  I'm working a meeting at the arena today so will still dress warmly.  The air coming in at the entrance can be pretty chilly and hallways never have enough heat.

All have a good day, stay warm and safe.


----------



## Ann in Arlington

Good Morning!  Today's temp begins with a 2 instead of a 1.  I see that as progress.

AND progress is happening on the floor tiling!  Soon I'll have my warm cozy downstairs room back.  (That's probably when the temps will spike up to the 70's just to be ornery.)


----------



## Jeff

It's 28, deep in the frigid heart of Texas. Good morning, everyone.


----------



## Anju 

58 and cloudy today, probably won't get much better.  Y'all have to remember too we don't have thermostats here so it is rather uncomfortable even in the house


----------



## crebel

Good morning!  Looking for highs around 25 here today, pretty normal for this time of year.  Everyone stay safe and warm and be happy.

Chris


----------



## geoffthomas

Good afternoon again.
I promise to try harder to post in the morning.
Yes there is weather in MD - mostly what Susan/Betsy/Ann have observed in VA.
Sun is shining now.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Good Morning!

I just thawed out...Not as cold here as some places!  Hubby and I are going to see Avatar in 3D Imax this afternoon (we hope).

Betsy


----------



## Gertie Kindle

The warming trend has started, but it's very, very slow.  

Busy morning, and everything isn't done, yet.  I've almost caught up on my mail which contained a notice that my homeowner's insurance was canceled for non-payment (trip to the bank holding the mortgage took care of that) and I realized that my new auto tag hadn't arrived (from November).  A trip to the DMV with paid receipt got me a new tag.  

After a nap, I'll be finishing up the errands I didn't get done this morning due to traffic light out, road closed, construction, and worst of all, forgetting my Kindle.  Horrors!!!  Had to go back and get it.


----------



## Susan in VA

Good (belated) morning!

Currently 33 degrees and not going any higher today, but headed for the mid-40s the rest of the week.  With a little luck that will melt away the remaining piles of dirty snow.  

Busy day today  --  errands and work and school stuff  --  not much KB time today  

Enjoy the day, everyone!


----------



## Anju 

My goodness Gertie - what a busy important day for you!  Hope you got it all done, safely.


----------



## drenee

Hello, KB friends.  Thought I'd get to post earlier than this, but had a very very busy day.  
Had to be at the Cancer Center to see the oncologist/radiologist at 8.  Snowy roads, so left early.
That took almost 2 hours.  Then to the place where I had my mammogram to pick up my films to
take to the MRI.  Then to Pittsburgh for the MRI.  I did not realize I was going to have an IV.  
Anyway, that took over 2 hours.  I've only been home for a little while, and I'm exhausted.  
Snowing here, again.  Oh well, it is winter after all.
deb


----------



## geoffthomas

Hey Deb.
Hugs - just because.


----------



## crebel

Gertie, hope your day got better and less frustrating.  Deb, more hugs, get some rest.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

crebel said:


> Gertie, hope your day got better and less frustrating. Deb, more hugs, get some rest.


With Kindle in hand, I can face anything.


----------



## Meredith Sinclair

Big HUGS to you Deb. Still praying for you Ma'am.


----------



## Leslie

Morning all,

-2 degrees this morning. Brrr!

L


----------



## Susan in VA

Good morning!

22 now, going up to a sunny 42.

Deb, I hope you can rest today after that stressful day yesterday! <hugs>

Gertie, you too, take it easy and read... 

Have a good day, everyone.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Good Morning!

22 here today.  We were out and about yesterday (went to see Avatar--amazing!) and it felt much colder than the 30-32 it was, between the wind and the humidity.  Gonna stay home today.  San Diego -18 days.  

Deb--major hugs to you!  Stay strong.

Betsy


----------



## Anju 

60 deg, but lots of wind, gonna be cold today 

deb - take it easy today -


----------



## Jeff

Good morning, everyone.


----------



## loonlover

Good morning all.


----------



## crebel

Good morning everyone.  Have a safe and happy day.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

I'm focusing on the predicted high of 64 and trying to ignore the current temp.  My feet haven't thawed out yet from stopping to get gas (two pair of socks and boots and my feet still froze).  

Paperwork today and taking comfort food to the neighbor.  She's been barely able to move with a bad back.  

Deb, let us know the results of your doctors visits yesterday.


----------



## Elmore Hammes

Good morning, all. The temp is supposed to rocket above freezing for the first time this year, here in central Indiana. And by rocket I mean a high of 33 degrees. Still, it will be nice to be out of the teens and twenties. Have a great day!
Elmore


----------



## geoffthomas

Good afternoon.
I had to fix a problem with my wife's computer this am (took the day off).
And then I had to rush off to a doctor's apptmt. (upper GI).
So have only recently returned.
it is 34 here now.
Ok day.

Enjoy it.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

geoffthomas said:


> Good afternoon.
> I had to fix a problem with my wife's computer this am (took the day off).
> And then I had to rush off to a doctor's apptmt. (upper GI).
> So have only recently returned.
> it is 34 here now.
> Ok day.
> 
> Enjoy it.


Goodness. I never tell doctors that I have recurring gastric distress because I don't want them to send me for a GI, either upper or lower. Hope it wasn't too uncomfortable and everything is okay.


----------



## Leslie

Good morning everyone,

Another cold morning with 0 degrees on the thermometer. It is supposed to get up in the 30s today with lots of sun.

L


----------



## Ann in Arlington

Good Morning!  It's only 24 now but expected to be a balmy 49 by the middle of the day. . . .only working 'till noon. . . .then laundry.

Have a great day everyone!

Ann


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Good Morning!

Warmer yesterday, but still dropping down to brrrr! overnight.  20 degrees now.  Going out to lunch with my quilting partner to see what for sale at an art store that's going out of business (Pearl Arts & Crafts at Bailey's Crossroads).

Watching the devastation in Haiti.  Help is starting to trickle in.  I used the "text Haiti to 90999" to donate $10 to the American Red Cross.  I see Harvey has put links to UNICEF and the Red Cross at the top of our pages.  Thanks, Harvey

Betsy


----------



## Tip10

Good Morning from St Louis -- there's something about waking up at your normal 4:30 AM and having the temp already be above freezing that makes the getting up a wee bit little easier to take -- not a lot at that hour but it helps -- sure beats the single digits we had been having.
Supposed to reach up to possibly the upper 40's today -- hoping it'll get rid of a lot of the white piles we have around.


----------



## geoffthomas

Its 25 going up to 42 and sunny.
Enjoy the day.


----------



## Anju 

Good mornin' from central Mexico at a 55 deg. going to be a beautiful day.  Colima, West of here, volcano, active, has snow on it


----------



## loonlover

33 going to 49 today with a 30% chance of rain so it is a little gloomy looking this morning.  But it was above freezing when I arose this morning.

Hope everyone has a great day.


----------



## Susan in VA

Good morning, everyone!

22 here, going up to 47. Bunch of appointments and things today, some of them for work, some of them administrative stuff for school. (And Jeff, the errands will include a trip to the UPS store. ) If I get home during daylight, I _really_ have to clean my kitchen floor... it still has scuff marks on it from the oven being moved, and that's been back in place for almost two weeks now. 



Betsy the Quilter said:


> to see what for sale at an art store that's going out of business (Pearl Arts & Crafts at Bailey's Crossroads).


Please report back! 

Enjoy your day, everyone!


----------



## Jeff

Good morning everyone. It's 48 in the heart of Texas.



Susan in VA said:


> And Jeff, the errands will include a trip to the UPS store.


----------



## crebel

Good Morning Kindleboard friends.  Just a quick stop by the boards before heading to bed to get a couple of hours sleep and then back to the hospital.  My DS (the one who has 1st baby due tomorrow) was taken to ER last night and spent the night in ICU being diagnosed with Seizure Disorder.  I spent the night with him and DIL (who, of course, would not go home to rest even though hugely pregnant).  He is doing well this morning and the Drs are being very matter-of-fact about this being something tolerable to live with and medicate since there is no known underlying cause (no tumor, infection, head trauma).  The timing is depressing while expecting the baby at any time - he was upset this morning because today will be the first OB visit she has that he won't be with her.  So we are actually hoping for baby to stay put for a few more days till Dad is on his feet to coach the delivery.  I have faith that all will be well, but seeing him seize in the ER was pretty damn scary.

Enough of my rambling, it truly is a good morning and he is doing great.  Thanks for listening.  Everyone have a safe and happy day.

Chris


----------



## Daisy1960

*Good morning from Maryland (just east of Baltimore City). It's thirty degrees and sunny, and we're expecting a lovely high of forty-five (yay!)

My prayers are with your son, Crebel, and with you, Deb. Take care.*


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Chris, our thoughts are with you and your family!

Betsy


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Warming up. It was 52 this morning and going up into the 70's. My feet are still frozen. Maybe by July I'll get some feeling back.



Betsy the Quilter said:


> Good Morning!
> 
> Warmer yesterday, but still dropping down to brrrr! overnight. 20 degrees now. Going out to lunch with my quilting partner to see what for sale at an art store that's going out of business (Pearl Arts & Crafts at Bailey's Crossroads).


There's a Pearl Arts and Crafts in Fort Lauderdale. I wonder if they are going out of business, too.



> Watching the devastation in Haiti. Help is starting to trickle in. I used the "text Haiti to 90999" to donate $10 to the American Red Cross. I see Harvey has put links to UNICEF and the Red Cross at the top of our pages. Thanks, Harvey
> 
> Betsy


I figured Harvey would do that. It was nice to be able to just go through the link.

One of our local TV stations opened up a phone bank and raised $21,000 in one night.



Susan in VA said:


> I _really_ have to clean my kitchen floor... it still has scuff marks on it from the oven being moved, and that's been back in place for almost two weeks now.


A tennis ball removes scuff marks. I see them using them all the time at my GK's school. They cut an X in the ball and stick a pole in it and then just erase those scuffs.



crebel said:


> Good Morning Kindleboard friends. Just a quick stop by the boards before heading to bed to get a couple of hours sleep and then back to the hospital. My DS (the one who has 1st baby due tomorrow) was taken to ER last night and spent the night in ICU being diagnosed with Seizure Disorder. I spent the night with him and DIL (who, of course, would not go home to rest even though hugely pregnant). He is doing well this morning and the Drs are being very matter-of-fact about this being something tolerable to live with and medicate since there is no known underlying cause (no tumor, infection, head trauma). The timing is depressing while expecting the baby at any time - he was upset this morning because today will be the first OB visit she has that he won't be with her. So we are actually hoping for baby to stay put for a few more days till Dad is on his feet to coach the delivery. I have faith that all will be well, but seeing him seize in the ER was pretty damn scary.
> 
> Enough of my rambling, it truly is a good morning and he is doing great. Thanks for listening. Everyone have a safe and happy day.
> 
> Chris


My daughter gets seizures, but she has an inoperable condition in her brain. The seizures are controllable, but be prepared for occasional breakthrough seizures. Have the doctors told him he can't drive for a while? Used to be for a year, then six months, now three months in Florida.

Good luck to your DS and I hope your DiL isn't too stressed out. She's got enough on her plate with the baby coming anytime.


----------



## drenee

Good Thursday morning.

Chris, please don't feel you are rambling.  Your friends here are very concerned about your DS and his family during this very trying time.  Please, please keep us posted.  

35 and headed to 40 today.  Nice and bright and sunny out.  

Thank you for all of the hugs the last couple of days.  I did not get to rest yesterday.  Had arraignments and criminal hearings.  But a good day anyway.  

deb


----------



## Gertie Kindle

drenee said:


> Thank you for all of the hugs the last couple of days. I did not get to rest yesterday. Had arraignments and criminal hearings. But a good day anyway.
> 
> deb


As long as you weren't the one being arraigned ...


----------



## crebel

Heading back to the hospital now, just wanted to say thanks for the prayers and good wishes.  Your thoughtful posts got me teary, but uplifted.

Gertie, yes they have said no driving until he is seizure free for 6 months here.  He has a good support network of friends and co-workers and we are a small town, plus I am not working, so we should be able to work out transportation with no problem.  DIL is being very brave and feeling great pregnancy-wise (she doesn't think baby will be here for another week).  She has DS convinced that this was the BEST time for this if they were going to have to deal with it, because he will get meds regulated while she has 9 weeks maternity leave and they are already at the hospital if baby decides it is time to arrive.

Thanks again, you guys and gals are wonderful and I truly feel like you are my friends and as Geoff is always sayin', we are a community.

Chris


----------



## drenee

Chris, your DIL sounds like a wonderful woman.  Such strength and positive attitude.
deb


----------



## geoffthomas

Chris you KNOW that your family is in our prayers.
And thank you, cause I WAS just about to say it again.
Like Deb says this is someplace you can come and lay down your feelings.
And nobody will get snarky.
And  we will all give virtual group Hugs.
'cause sometimes disembodied friends are just what you need.

(Did THAT make sense?)


----------



## Anju 

My DH had seizures, I didn't know what was going on at the time, but his was brought about by extreme stress, and he did have epilepsy when he was a youngster.  They are generally controlled by meds, and of course, no driving.  I am very impressed with your DIL and so glad you are lucky to have her around.

Your family is in our prayers, thoughts, and lots of hugs all around.

just sayin' .....


----------



## Susan in VA

Chris, what a stressful time for your family  --  your DIL has the right idea, if this had to happen, then at least the timing is better this way.  Sending hugs and good wishes your way!

Gertie, thanks for the tennis ball idea.  Didn't get home in time to do anything with it today...  my kitchen has what they euphemistically call "task lighting", which really means that you can't see the floor well enough to clean it unless it's daylight.


----------



## drenee

Good Friday morning, KB friends.
It's actually 39 degrees this early morning.  40 is the high for the day. 
And I don't believe any snow is expected.  

I have some transcripts to finish up today.  
Have a wonderful Friday.
deb


----------



## Leslie

Chris I am thinking about you. What a stressful time for your family.

26 degrees this am and dark. The temp will supposedly get up to 40 today with lots of sun. 

L


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Good Morning!

Chris, we're with you!  {{HUGS}}  You, too, Deb!

Susan, let us know how the tennis ball works (not that I'm doubting you, Gertie!)

Gertie--it looks like sales across the country.  Anyone who's got a Pearl near you, I think stuff might be 75% off today (we should have gone today--it was only 60% yesterday) and they have Mighty Brite lights!  I was going to get one, and my girlfriend liked them and there was only one, so I let her buy it.  

Company tonight, gotta move all the paints I just bought at Pearl out of the living rooom....and then back to database work for our car club.

Betsy


----------



## Jeff

Good morning from McGregor, Texas where the temperature is 50 degrees.


----------



## Anju 

58 deg, very very windy which makes it colder brrrr

Chris, still thinking about you and hoping things get better.
deb - don't over do it!
signed the deed for the property for the house we are going to build last night

everyone enjoy your day, after all it is Friday


----------



## drenee

Dona, how exciting for you.  Do you have your blueprints yet?  
Now we're on house watch.  
deb


----------



## crebel

Good Morning, Good Morning, Good Morning!!!  I love you all.  Can you tell I am in better spirits today?  DS got to come home from ICU about 9 p.m. last night.  All neurological tests, CAT, MRI, EEG, blood work, you name it are completely normal so no "bad" things are the cause of the Generalized Seizure Disorder.  It should be fairly controlable with medication even though they may have to adjust type or dosage in the coming weeks.  He will return to work on Monday, but DIL is dropping him off here in a little while so that I may spoil him for the day while she is at work (he just wants to eat Mom's food and sit in the whirlpool).

I am just so thankful for wonderful doctors and nurses and truly for the love and support I felt from all of you.  Now we can go back to happy grandbaby-watch.  They will induce on Friday the 22nd if he has not made an appearance by then.  Life and God is good!

Chris

Oh yes, it is 26 degrees this morning and more than half of our snow melted yesterday when we made it to the 40s.  Safe and happy day to all.  Also, hey Dona, awesome about the house - what did you decide to do about the wall/window/light situation?


----------



## drenee

Chris, so glad to see you in better spirits today.  
deb


----------



## Ann in Arlington

Good Morning!  Well, I'm a little later than usual. . .but it's 39 right now and expected to go to about 54.  Gonna feel like summer!

The $#%@#$ phone people did not come yesterday. . .even though I did get two different messages on my cell saying they'd be there but "a little later than scheduled".  They are now supposed to come between 8:15 a.m. and 6:55 pm. today.  I guess it's a good thing I didn't have to go into work today.

DH is heading out to Cincinnati this weekend to spend time with his dad. . . .and give his brother some time off from his 'primary caregiver' role . . . .he expects to be back Tuesday. . . . .so, quiet weekend for me!


----------



## Gertie Kindle

59 this morning, 72 now.  Should get a couple of degrees warmer, but it's rainy and windy.  At least I was able to go outside without hat and gloves.  

Chris, so glad things are working out for your DS.  Have fun spoiling him today.

Dona, where is the new house going to be?  Close to where you are now?


----------



## Leslie

Anju No. 469 said:


> signed the deed for the property for the house we are going to build last night


You built a house last night? Wow, I'm impressed.   (Leslie ducks and runs....)


----------



## Susan in VA

Good morning everyone!

38 now, going up to 52...  this is the mini-break from winter, I guess, since there's supposed to be a cold front coming through in a few days.

Chris, glad things are looking up and that all the tests came back with good news!

Betsy, I wish I could head out to Pearl today, but there won't be time...  maybe over the weekend, though.  What kind of good stuff did you snag besides paints?

Anju, congratulations on the signing, that's a big step!

Ann, enjoy the quiet weekend...  while I'm sure that Spouse Thingies have some major advantages, there's also something to be said for a little peace and quiet and solitude every once in a while  

Did all my errands yesterday, today is cleanup day.  Needs it.


----------



## geoffthomas

Good Afternoon everyone.
I just wanted to let you all know that I didn't forget about you.
I got up a "little" late and needed to be at work a little early so that squeezed the early morning computer time out.
Glad to hear that all are well. 
Dona more about the house, please.


----------



## Leslie

We are officially in the midst of a January thaw. It is 48 degrees right now. I bet if I went somewhere where there are lots of people, I'd see a few guys in shorts.

L


----------



## Ann in Arlington

I checked the thermometer on the back porch a little bit ago and it said 56. . . . and it looks like "not freezing" is supposed to hang around for the next week or so. . . . .


----------



## Anju 

I'll start a new thread on the house tomorrow when I have more time.  Wish I coulda built it last night, but it didn't work out


----------



## Leslie

It's 8:33 am and I am the first one to say good morning? What's everybody doing?

24 degrees here and lots of sun. I was actually up early (6:30) but I stayed in bed and read an absolutely fabulous book on my Kindle. Sooo goood....I've just gone through a string of mediocre books so it was nice to bump into a 5 star read. It's not for sale at Amazon (although it may show up there) but you can get it at All Romance:

http://www.allromanceebooks.com/product-promises-402361-145.html










Definitely recommended!


----------



## crebel

Good Morning Leslie and everyone else when you get here.  24 degrees here, typical winter day.  DD and her wife made it home for the weekend last night so she can see for herself that her brother really is doing well after the stay in ICU.  All will be here tonight to celebrate her birthday (which was the day he was in ICU) with steak and lobster tails.  Should be a wonderful day!

Be safe and happy.

Chris


----------



## Jeff

Good morning everyone.


----------



## Meredith Sinclair

Good Morning cloudy and cold this morning... hoping it does not rain because we gotta sell some cookies.


----------



## Susan in VA

Mornin', all.  Gray and chilly out, have to go to the library to return a bunch of DD's books but otherwise it's going to be a day to stay in and do warm indoor things.  Like, say, laundry and bill-paying and vacuuming.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Susan in VA said:


> Mornin', all. Gray and chilly out, have to go to the library to return a bunch of DD's books but otherwise it's going to be a day to stay in and do warm indoor things. Like, say, laundry and bill-paying and vacuuming.


Laundry, bill paying and vacuuming? How depressing. It's depressing enough outside. At least it's in the 70s already.

Laundry and paperwork for me, too. Vacuuming is not on the list, but pantry straightening is and maybe book sorting for a trip to Goodwill.


----------



## loonlover

Good morning.  It's gloomy here with a 60% chance of rain.  Looks like a good day to stay inside and do as little as possible - maybe even go back to bed with my Kindle.  That is, if and when Intinst gets up.  He fell asleep in his recliner last night and it was almost 4AM when he came to bed.  Sleeping there is just not as restful as in a bed.


----------



## Ann in Arlington

Good Morning!  Slept in today. . . . .seemed like the thing to do, I guess!

Temp is 41 now, but kind of dreary.  A good stay inside day, as Susan said. . . .but my bills are currently paid; I do have a load of laundry I could do . . . . .think I'll catch up on my reading!


----------



## Meredith Sinclair

loonlover said:


> Good morning. It's gloomy here with a 60% chance of rain. Looks like a good day to stay inside and do as little as possible - maybe even go back to bed with my Kindle. That is, if and when Intinst gets up. He fell asleep in his recliner last night and it was almost 4AM when he came to bed. Sleeping there is just not as restful as in a bed.


I fell asleep on my sofa and did not wake up until 7! It is about 47 here and gloomy as well.


----------



## vikingwarrior22

Meredith Sinclair said:


> I fell asleep on my sofa and did not wake up until 7! It is about 47 here and gloomy as well.


you should maybe turn on the heat and some lights


----------



## geoffthomas

45 in Derwood, MD.
Weather.com tells us that we can expect a high of 48 soon.
And it will probably be cloudy all day.

Today was the "take down the Christmas lights" day.
So now it is done.
Boo Hoo.

As the president of General Dynamics AIS has been known to say, "Get Over It".
Yeah - that was his message when some employees had raised some concerns about benefits.
It is a longer story than that, but he will never manage to distance himself from those remarks.
You are what you say and words cannot be recalled.

Have a great day.
I will go clear a clogged corner of my gutters before we get rain sometime this weekend.
See ya.


----------



## Anju 

No electricity until 2 PM today, since 7 pm last night!  KB withdrawal ARGHHH DH had to take me out for lunch!  48 this morning, and windy, coldest we remember it ever being here in 10 years BRRRR.  Only 60 now, still windy and the house is cold!  But that's ok, we are still not as bad as you guys further north


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Anju No. 469 said:


> No electricity until 2 PM today, since 7 pm last night! KB withdrawal ARGHHH DH had to take me out for lunch! 48 this morning, and windy, coldest we remember it ever being here in 10 years BRRRR. Only 60 now, still windy and the house is cold! But that's ok, we are still not as bad as you guys further north


Good thing the new house will have a fireplace.


----------



## Leslie

It's my husband's birthday tomorrow so I went out and bought him...a new refrigerator! Hey, if he can give me a sink for Christmas, I can give him a refrigerator for his birthday.

It's an LG, 20 cu. ft. with a bottom freezer. We have a very old house (built in 1803) and the spaces we have to squeeze things into are small, so I am locked into a small refrigerator. The space it will fit into is 31" wide and the refrigerator is 29 7/8" wide (our present one is 29" so I am adding almost an inch. Yikes!). I am fretting a bit about the drawer pulling open on the bottom because it is right next to a window and the sill sticks out...but doing my measurements, I think it should have about 1/2" clearance. Hopefully that will be enough.

I am looking forward to having the food up at eye level. I think it will be a great change. For $10 more, they'll deliver on Sunday, so it will be here tomorrow, on his actual birthday.










The sales lady talked me into the 3-year service plan, even though I tried to resist. The refrigerator we are replacing isn't even broken and I think we've had it since 1991.

Anyone know how the appliance salespeople at Sears get paid?

L


----------



## Ann in Arlington

We're looking at a similar model. . .and have a similar space issue.  But DH needs an ice maker in the door. . . .we don't need to go quite that narrow, but the space is a tight 36" and most of the ones with icemaker are 35 3/4 which wouldn't leave room to open the doors or room for air flow around.  We did see one possibility at Lowe's a couple of weeks ago, so we know they make 'em. . . .when DH gets done the tile project in the family room and the CC's are paid off, we'll look a little more.


----------



## Anju 

We do have Sears here, and I will be looking for a fridge so I will be interested in all this.

BTW Ann, we have not had to pay taxes since we moved here, not enough income.  Since we had to sell some out of my Roth last year, and this year, will have to pay taxes, boy does that hurt


----------



## geoffthomas

Ann,
We had a similar problem and bought a GE profile two door (side by side) that is 32 3/4 wide.
It has the ice/water dispenser in the door - a feature my wife wanted. (filtered water of course).
Got it through the Great Indoors (which is Sears). Good sales support, delivery, installation.
And both doors swivel so that they open in those same dimensions.
Only problem is if we want to get the freezer slide out bins all the way out - have to pull the unit out so that the door can swing open more.

But we love ours.


----------



## Leslie

This one actually has the ice maker already included (my current refrigerator, I could have bought it, but didn't) but I don't think I'll be able to persuade my husband to hook it up. He would need to crawl through a 24" dirt crawl space to bring the plumbing from one side of the kitchen to the other (a distance of about 36"). But because the pipe would lie in an uninsulated, dirt space, it would likely freeze, so he probably won't indulge me to hook up the ice maker.

The sales lady kept calling this an "adorable" refrigerator, which cracked me up. Adorable? I do like the french doors, though. I just hope it fits and the bottom drawer opens. (Fingers crossed...)

L


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Just bought a new frig myself a few months ago. I have a space problem, too. I've got 32" and there has to be some room on the side because there's a door jamb right next to it. Fortunately, I don't have cabinets above the frig space, so I was able to get something fairly tall with a good size freezer.

It came with an ice maker and filtered water dispenser, but not on the door. The only thing I don't like is I have to bend to see into the frig part. *Leslie*, I envy you your bottom freezer. I used to have one, but it went with my last house.


----------



## Leslie

Gertie Kindle 'a/k/a Margaret Lake' said:


> It came with an ice maker and filtered water dispenser, but not on the door. The only thing I don't like is I have to bend to see into the frig part. *Leslie*, I envy you your bottom freezer. I used to have one, but it went with my last house.


I have wanted a bottom freezer since forever but have had to contend with this space problem (which is partly why I am fretting now). But I really think it will fit.

We actually have a big freezer out in the shed (which is right next to the kitchen) and I thought (briefly) about getting a freezer-less refrigerator. But the ones we looked at looked like freezers--wire shelves, not adjustable, no drawers. The description said, "This refrigerator will hold 568 pounds of onions, easily." Somehow I don't think that is directed at the home market. LOL.

Besides, who stores their onions in the refrig? I don't.

L


----------



## Ann in Arlington

Leslie said:


> The description said, "This refrigerator will hold 568 pounds of onions, easily." Somehow I don't think that is directed at the home market. LOL.
> 
> Besides, who stores their onions in the refrig? I don't.
> 
> L


 That is a VERY weird thing for a refrigerator to be bragging about!


----------



## Leslie

Ann in Arlington said:


> That is a VERY weird thing for a refrigerator to be bragging about!


I know, isn't it? LOL.

The thing that amazes me is how ENORMOUS some of these appliances are. They have stackable washer/dryers that look like they would need a whole room to fit in! Gigundo refrigerators. Huge stoves. Hey -- I have an old house and small spaces. I've actually had to buy European toilets to fit in the space available (they are narrower than the US models).

I am excited about the french doors. Oh, did I say that already? Sorry! And this is my HUSBAND'S present. LOL

L


----------



## Leslie

I just got a call from Sears. The refrig will be here between 2:45 pm and 4:45 pm tomorrow which is great, because it gives me plenty of time to clean out the old one.

I wonder if I could persuade my husband to run the water line....no, that's probably dreaming.

L


----------



## Ann in Arlington

What?  It's his present and you want him to work for it?


----------



## Leslie

Ann in Arlington said:


> What? It's his present and you want him to work for it?


Yes. LOL

He won't realize how much he loves this refrigerator until X number of weeks/months from now when he says, "I was really didn't think we needed a new refrigerator but man oh man, this one is great..."

Maybe next Christmas he'll have his revelation.


----------



## pidgeon92

Leslie said:


> Besides, who stores their onions in the refrig? I don't.


We have always stored ours in the fridge.... It reduces the stuff that makes you all teary-eyed.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

pidgeon92 said:


> We have always stored ours in the fridge.... It reduces the stuff that makes you all teary-eyed.


Yes it does. I've kept my onions in the frig for years. I'll even stick them in the freezer for a few minutes before I peel.


----------



## Leslie

Gertie Kindle 'a/k/a Margaret Lake' said:


> Yes it does. I've kept my onions in the frig for years. I'll even stick them in the freezer for a few minutes before I peel.


But I thought they would get mushy....?


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Leslie said:


> But I thought they would get mushy....?


Not at all. I've been refrigerating onions for years. I've now got one of those Titan peelers. Haven't tried peeling an onion with it, though. Looks pretty easy in the commercials.


----------



## Tripp

Leslie said:


> The sales lady talked me into the 3-year service plan, even though I tried to resist. The refrigerator we are replacing isn't even broken and I think we've had it since 1991.
> 
> Anyone know how the appliance salespeople at Sears get paid?
> 
> L


I just saw this. My DH was an appliance sales associate at Sears for several years. They get paid on commission for the appliance and they also get paid commission on the MA (maintenance agreement). I asked DH if the MA can be cancelled if you have second thoughts and he said yes. You may want to keep it, but it is nice to know you have that option.

And a fridge for a BD present seems like a fair trade for a sink.


----------



## Leslie

Tripp said:


> I just saw this. My DH was an appliance sales associate at Sears for several years. They get paid on commission for the appliance and they also get paid commission on the MA (maintenance agreement). I asked DH if the MA can be cancelled if you have second thoughts and he said yes. You may want to keep it, but it is nice to know you have that option.
> 
> And a fridge for a BD present seems like a fair trade for a sink.


The salesperson (Bernie) said I could have them come in and do the annual check up in 11 months (next December) and then cancel the sales agreement and get the full amount of money back--but that just seems dishonest to me. I don't like to game the system.

I didn't think twice about buying the MA for the washer and dryer I bought last year, since we've had lots of W/D breakdowns over the years. But we've had better luck with refrigerators. The one that did die on us--I think we had it about 12 years so the MA would have been long expired. And the present refrig is 18 years old (I think) and working fine, which is why buying a new one seems so extravagant.

L


----------



## Leslie

Good morning everyone. 22 degrees and frosty this morning. Lots of clouds but no snow.

L


----------



## Ann in Arlington

Good Morning!  It's 38 and dreary.  . . . and probably won't get much warmer than that all day.

So, phone guy came Friday. . .said bees had nested in the phone box and their gunk had deteriorated the wires.  He removed what he could. . . .hive was dead. . . .but was afraid the wires would break and he had nothing on the truck to splice them so he was going to send another truck that would have that equipment.  Was supposed to come yesterday.

So, sometime midafternoon, I get a text that the problem's been fixed.  Yay -- but I hadn't seen a truck.   So I check my landline: no joy. . .so I call the number in the text. . . .finally convince the recording that I must be an idiot -- it wanted me to go through the standard "schedule a repair" steps but I wanted someone here sooner than a week -- and eventually get to talk to a real person  and explained the whole situation.

She was not unpleasant, if not particularly friendly, and indicated that someone would be here TODAY between 8 and noon.  I mentioned several times that today is SUNDAY and confirmed what she told me.  'kay.

So I'm up by 8. . . .  .checked on line and they show a technician due at the house on the morning of the 22nd with the work to be completed by 7 p.m. that day.  Geesh.  I figure I'll wait until noon and if no one's come by then I'll call and complain again.


----------



## Susan in VA

^^^  Assuming that's Verizon, that fits in with the level of customer service I've been getting from them over the past years...  constant issues...    A few months ago they billed me for some work that wasn't done, I called to have it removed from the invoice and they agreed, and I paid the amount that was justified...  next invoice it still shows up, I call again, and pay the difference....  each time they agree that it will be removed and then nothing happens...  then they turned off that phone line for nonpayment, even though I had paid the regular charges, I just refused to pay this made-up amount ...  it's the line I use for work, and I needed it back immediately, so I went ahead and paid and am now fighting to get my money back!  Two hundred bucks for work that they never did....  

Good morning.  

Rainy and gloomy here, time to do some baking this afternoon....


----------



## loonlover

Good morning all.  Another gloomy day but the temperatures are in the mid forties.  We didn't get out at all yesterday - but we may go out for breakfast today.  

Hope everyone has a nice relaxing Sunday.


----------



## Jeff

Good morning from the heart of Texas where the temperature is 44 going toward 70.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Ann in Arlington said:


> So, sometime midafternoon, I get a text that the problem's been fixed. Yay -- but I hadn't seen a truck.  So I check my landline: no joy. . .so I call the number in the text. . . .finally convince the recording that I must be an idiot -- it wanted me to go through the standard "schedule a repair" steps but I wanted someone here sooner than a week -- and eventually get to talk to a real person  and explained the whole situation.
> 
> She was not unpleasant, if not particularly friendly, and indicated that someone would be here TODAY between 8 and noon. I mentioned several times that today is SUNDAY and confirmed what she told me. 'kay.
> 
> So I'm up by 8. . . . .checked on line and they show a technician due at the house on the morning of the 22nd with the work to be completed by 7 p.m. that day. Geesh. I figure I'll wait until noon and if no one's come by then I'll call and complain again.


Ann, that's so frustrating! I had a similar situation with the cable I think where they insisted someone had fixed the problem even though I'd never seen a truck in the neighborhood. Fortunately I never had to pay for it...

Good morning, hubby is off on a car junket, no wives were invited--thank goodness, catching up on stuff, including KB! Go Vikings!

Betsy


----------



## Leslie

The old refrigerator is all cleaned out. It's pretty scary to find bottles of stuff that have expiration dates of 2001! I probably shouldn't admit his publicly--you are all going to think I am a terrible housekeeper. LOL. Actually, my husband is the person who cleans the refrig but he has a very bad habit of just taking everything out and then putting it all back in after cleaning. I throw stuff away and threw away a bunch. It reminds me of cleaning out the very messy cabinet when I got my KitchenAid mixer.

Before:










After:


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

We want pics of the new fridge in place. Hope it fits! <fingers crossed.>

Betsy


----------



## Susan in VA

Ann in Arlington said:


> So I'm up by 8. . . . .checked on line and they show a technician due at the house on the morning of the 22nd with the work to be completed by 7 p.m. that day. Geesh. I figure I'll wait until noon and if no one's come by then I'll call and complain again.


Well, it's noon! Do you have a functioning phone line yet?


----------



## Ann in Arlington

nope. . . .but my cell works. .  . .I think when I call next time I'll mention that there is a competitor who would be more than happy to have our business. . . . . .


----------



## Tripp

Good morning.  It is 49, overcast and cloudy here. 

Leslie, your before pic of your cupboard looks a lot like the one I cleaned over the holidays after I got my bread machine.  So, you are not alone.

I am sick to my stomach today.  DH went to work and came right back.  Our DS had borrowed his car last night to pick up his friends.  DH said that he must have hit something last night because he popped the seal on one tire and it is flat.  The rims on both LH tires were all scratched up.  DH is also afraid that the rims may need to be replaced.  We cannot afford this right now.    
I hope the rest of the day is better.


----------



## Anju 

Well it is still morning here, warmer than it has been, no wind and sorta blue skies.

Waiting to hear the reaction from the birthday present  
and people talk about Mexico repair persons, good luck Ann, mentioning a competitor might just do the trick!
Good luck Tripp, that is not a good way to start a day.
Susan it is not very nice you are having to fight about charges but you will need lots of luck! and I am wishing it for you


----------



## crebel

Well, good afternoon instead of morning!  Sorry to hear about everyone's gloomy starts to the day, I hope things are getting better for Ann, Susan, and Tripp.  I just despise trying to get glitches cleared up over the phone and not having a local person to talk with face to face, it always seems to take multiple calls.  Leslie, hope everything goes perfectly with the new frig.

Had a wonderful birthday dinner for DD with all our kids last night and watched football 'till late, it was lots of fun and DS is feeling really good.  Amazing, happy end to a scary, crappy week.  Finally finished taking down remaining Christmas decorations this morning and the house is clean(er).

Enjoy the remainder of your day everybody!


----------



## Susan in VA

crebel said:


> and the house is clean(er).


I like your attitude. 
I'm changing my goal from having a clean house to having a clean_er_ house.


----------



## geoffthomas

That's the talk I like to hear.
My wife and I have projects going all the time.
It would be nice to do housecleaning everyday.
Hah!
Too many other things to do.
So I also vote for a _cleaner _house.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

I also vote for clean(er)!  At the end of the day, are the kids going to remember that the house wasn't quite spotless or that mom and dad had time and energy to do crafts, play games, help with homework and bake cookies?  (My philosophy would work better if we actually HAD kids living at home, but you know...)  

Betsy


----------



## Leslie

The Sears delivery guys arrived right at 3 pm. They very quickly took the old refrigerator away, then brought the new one in. Width-wise it fits and the freezer drawer slides open. Yay! It sticks out a little bit further than the old one so it looks bigger, but I think I'll get used to it. Naturally, not everything went smoothly...it's taller than the old fridge by about 1.5 inches so it wouldn't fit under the cupboard. My husband had to take the cupboard down. We didn't want to make the delivery guys wait while he did that, so they didn't install the refrig, we did. But that's okay. Par for the course in this old house. 

My husband took a nap and I put everything back in the refrig, nice and organized. Let's hope it lasts! It feels like it has a ton of room and there's lots of extra space. Of course, I threw away a bazillion bottles of old, grotty sauces and condiments and God knows what else so there would have been space in the old refrigerator, too. LOL. 

It's so nice to have everything at eye level and not have to bend over.

L


----------



## Leslie

Cobbie said:


> Congratulations! It's always fun to have new appliances. Enjoy!


Yes, it is. And as my daughter pointed out to me, this is the first new refrigerator she has seen in our house in her lifetime (she is 1.

L


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

My husband and I always wonder why we waited so long to buy something new.  I really LOVE the fridge and stove we bought to replace the original appliances....they're not very new now but I still stop and admire them.

Betsy


----------



## Leslie

Betsy the Quilter said:


> My husband and I always wonder why we waited so long to buy something new. I really LOVE the fridge and stove we bought to replace the original appliances....they're not very new now but I still stop and admire them.
> 
> Betsy


Part of me would like to get a new stove, but the one I have is a double-oven range and they don't make those anymore (two real ovens, not a microwave). Even when I bought it (I don't remember the exact date...maybe 1989?) it was a special order item but Tappan was still making them. Not anymore...

L


----------



## Leslie

Good morning everyone,

Is everyone sleeping in because it's a holiday? I had actually planned to go to work but it's snowing and now I am not sure I feel like going out and driving in it. We'll see. I might be able to get some work done here at home. 31 degrees and the white stuff is coming down steadily.

L


----------



## Anju 

morning everyone - 55 deg., but clear, maybe out winter is over while Leslie's is starting.

Have a good holiday everyone.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Good Morning!

They're all holidays, I just slept in on general principles.    Gotta get some coffee now.  42 degrees here in northern VA.  Dr's appointment this afternoon.  

Betsy


----------



## Ann in Arlington

O.K.  I admit it. . . .I slept in a bit. . . . .

Good Morning, everyone!


----------



## loonlover

Good morning.  Sorry to hear about the snow, Leslie.  It's foggy here, 34 degrees heading to 63.  Should be a pretty day once the fog clears.


----------



## Sendie

Good morning, my first post in this thread - hope no one minds.

I had planned to sleep in on my day off, but the dogs had other ideas so I'm up.  Just had my first cup of coffee and I'm thinking about a brownie I made last night using the Kitchen Aide mixer for the first time!


----------



## Jeff

Sendie said:


> Good morning, my first post in this thread - hope no one minds.


'Glad to see you. Good morning. Should be about 70 today, south of Dallas and north of Austin.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Sendie said:


> Good morning, my first post in this thread - hope no one minds.
> 
> I had planned to sleep in on my day off, but the dogs had other ideas so I'm up. Just had my first cup of coffee and I'm thinking about a brownie I made last night using the Kitchen Aide mixer for the first time!


Welcome to the good morning thread, Sendie!

Is this a Kitchen Aide you were enabled here into buying? What color is yours? And how was the brownie?

Betsy


----------



## crebel

Good morning to all.  It is extremely foggy here this morning and sort of gloomy-looking, so I am slow getting motivated this morning.  

I love all the votes yesterday for a clean(er) house - my philosophy has definitely changed in the last few years.  As long as I would not be horrified if someone came in, spending time with friends and family (that includes time spent here on KB), is so much more important than scrubbing baseboards with a toothbrush like I used to!  It took quite a few years to get out of the military inspection-ready mindset.

Everyone enjoy your Monday (even better if you have a holiday) - be safe and happy.  BTW, welcome to the good morning thread, Sendie - the more the merrier!

Chris


----------



## Leslie

Welcome, Sendie. Glad to have you join our little morning club! Anyone with a Kitchen Aid is a-okay in my book.


----------



## Sendie

Betsy the Quilter said:


> Welcome to the good morning thread, Sendie!
> 
> Is this a Kitchen Aide you were enabled here into buying? What color is yours? And how was the brownie?
> 
> Betsy


Thanks for the welcomes! This is a white Kitchen Aide mixer that belongs to my daughter that has been taking up room on my counter for the past couple years gathering dust. She moved out and left it here - a gift from an ex-boyfriend. I WAS enabled into using it by all of you! Now she's going to have a fight if she ever wants it back!! I can't believe I let it sit there so long, SO much easier to use than a hand mixer! The brownie was wonderful too, a Godiva mix with icing.


----------



## loonlover

Welcome, Sendie.  Glad to have you join us.


----------



## drenee

Welcome to the Good Morning thread, Sendie.  

38 degrees currently, with a cloudy 42 expected.  So much rain yesterday everything is dreary and muddy.

Training some new voice recognition equipment today, and laundry.  

Have a great Monday, KB friends.
deb


----------



## Susan in VA

Good morning, everyone!

I slept in too... DD was up by 7:30, but let me sleep an extra hour 

The plan today was to take her ice skating for the first time, but around ten she developed a Stinky Attitude so right now I'm thinking that I don't really want to reward that with a special treat  ... we'll see how things develop in the next few hours.



Leslie said:


> Part of me would like to get a new stove, but the one I have is a double-oven range and they don't make those anymore (two real ovens, not a microwave). Even when I bought it (I don't remember the exact date...maybe 1989?) it was a special order item but Tappan was still making them. Not anymore...


Maytag and GE make them now, and maybe other companies too. (I looked recently, because for a few days I thought I might need to get a new oven.) The ones I liked aren't the way the old ones were, with an oven under the stovetop and the second oven about 18" above it. Instead they have both ovens under the stovetop. The top one is smaller, but will still hold casseroles or bread or a cake; the bottom one is full-size and will hold a turkey. They do it by using the entire space underneath instead of letting the bottom foot of space stay empty, as my current oven does.

Welcome, Sendie, and have a great day, everyone!


----------



## geoffthomas

Good Morning all.
Welcome Sendie.
It is 48 in Derwood, MD.
Going up to 50.
Mostly clear today.

Have a great day, all.


----------



## Leslie

Susan in VA said:


> Maytag and GE make them now, and maybe other companies too. (I looked recently, because for a few days I thought I might need to get a new oven.) The ones I liked aren't the way the old ones were, with an oven under the stovetop and the second oven about 18" above it. Instead they have both ovens under the stovetop. The top one is smaller, but will still hold casseroles or bread or a cake; the bottom one is full-size and will hold a turkey. They do it by using the entire space underneath instead of letting the bottom foot of space stay empty, as my current oven does.


I've looked at the Maytag in the past. It looks like a nice stove and yes, it does have the two ovens, but it doesn't have a storage drawer (mine does). I need a place to keep my pots and pans.

L


----------



## Meredith Sinclair

Cobbie said:


> lol...I don't know if you meant this to be funny but I thought it was hilarious.
> Have a great day, everyone.


I was LOL too... because of your comment yesterday Cobbie! 

Oh we have gloomy darkness here and about 50 degrees... a good day for reading.


----------



## Jeff

Cobbie said:


> lol...I hope Jeff felt the same.


'Didn't want to offend anyone who might be living in Baja Oklahoma by claiming that Waco is deep in the heart of Texas.


----------



## Tripp

Good morning, it is still barely morning here in the Pacific NW.  It is 54 degrees and partly sunny.  
Just wanted to update everyone on our car situation.  My DH had the car brought into Les Schwabb and had them fix the tire.  One of us had picked up a nail on Saturday and there was no damage to the rim.  Less than $14.00 repair.  I am so happy today.  Going to be a great day.


----------



## drenee

Sounds like something you should post in the My Bump for the Day thread.  
Isn't it great when you're expecting a repair to be huge, and it turns out to
be very simple and much cheaper?  Glad it worked out for you.
deb


----------



## loonlover

Good morning all.  I'm heading to work a meeting at the arena today.  It's an all day meeting which could mean I'm through by 5, or they could also be having something into the evening hours that might keep me until 8 or so.  Oh well, I should get some reading done and maybe show off my Kindle.

Everyone have a great day!


----------



## Leslie

Good morning everyone,

27 degrees this morning. It ended up snowing all day yesterday and we got quite a bit. Not sure of the exact amount. 10 inches maybe? I stayed in and read a book.

L


----------



## Ann in Arlington

Not cold today.  50 now and not expected to change much.

Dark still. . . . .but eventually it's supposed to be reasonably sunny. . . . .

Good morning, all. . . . . . . .


----------



## LindaW

Good morning all!

Hopefully another spring like day in South Jersey!


----------



## drenee

32 and cloudy this morning in northern WV.  The dreary part of winter is upon us.  
The snow has mostly melted, and he sun is hiding behind all of the clouds.  
Oh well, at least I don't feel guilty for sitting inside all day.  

Leslie, sorry to hear you're dealing with snow again.  Be careful driving.

deb


----------



## geoffthomas

30 now. Going up to 40. Cloudy.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Goooood Morning! <she said perkily>

So good to wake up and it's not in the 20s. Eye doctor this afternoon, I need new glasses! Hope the snow isn't too bad in New England!

Betsy


----------



## Margaret

Good morning, everyone!  It is back to work for me after a long weekend. The weather is cloudy here outside of Philadelphis, but it is expected to be about 50 degrees by this afternoon.  I can't complain.  Betsy, I took a look at your website and the quilts there are amazing.  I had tought that the "Winter Chair" was a photograph taken on your porch.  I did not realize it was a quilt.  What beautiful work you do!


----------



## Anju 

Mornin' everyone, 58 deg. in far far south western Texas hill country (with mountains  ) aka Central Mexico

another beautiful day, no snow, no wind, no rain forecast, just beautiful blue skies!

BTW what's up with intinst?  He's not getting the first post of the birthday days in, he never told us what the doctor said on his last visit


----------



## Susan in VA

Good question, Anju...


Good morning everyone.  Betsy, I'm glad you're on perkiness duty today, 'cause I'm feeling grumpy.  DD's home with a cold...  came through overnight...  that explains yesterday's attitude, somehow that always happens on the day before a cold hits.  So she gets to stay home in bed and read..  and I get to change all my plans for today.  

Have a good day, all.


----------



## Jeff

Good morning everyone. It's pretending to be spring here, south of Cobbieville, deep in the heart of Texas.


----------



## crebel

Good morning.  25 degrees here and more fog - blucky (the technical term, you realize).  Good day for staying in to catch up laundry and read.  Susan, sorry your plans have been sabatoged - hope DD feels better soon (did you ever go skating yesterday?).

Safe and happy day to all.

Chris


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Margaret, thanks for the kind words about the quilt--a lot of people think it's a photo.
Susan--sorry to hear about DD!  Hope she's feeling better.
Dona, I'm worried about intinst....hope we hear something soon!

Betsy


----------



## drenee

intinst's last post was at 3 a.m. today, and loonover was last active at 6 a.m.
Maybe they'll pop in here and tell us what's up soon.
deb


----------



## Vegas_Asian

....First day of the spring semester..        Can I go home yet?


----------



## drenee

ahhh, VA, it will be over sooner than you think.  
deb


----------



## Susan in VA

^^^ Easy for you to say. 

DD is mostly fine, she just has a cold -- probably back at school tomorrow. "Back in my day" <ahem>, we would have dragged ourselves to school with anything short of pneumonia. But now they encourage them to stay home with every sniffle so the germs don't get spread around. Considering the kids are contagious before they realize they're sick, I'm not sure how much good that policy actually does, but that's what it is.

We didn't go ice skating yesterday because she had a pretty lousy attitude for a good part of the day, and I was making a point that she can't behave like that and still expect to be taken out for a special treat. We'll do it another day...


----------



## loonlover

[quote author=Anju] 
BTW what's up with intinst? He's not getting the first post of the birthday days in, he never told us what the doctor said on his last visit  
[/quote]

Can't answer why Intinst hasn't been posting in the birthdays before he heads to bed. I can say that the doctor's appt went well. No changes and hang in there as long as he can before having knee replacement surgery. I worked all day today so haven't talked to him. He has been spending more time reading - maybe that's what he did today instead of KBing. Of course, no telling how late he slept today without me here to make sure he gets up at what I consider a reasonable time.


----------



## Meredith Sinclair

Jeff said:


> Good morning everyone. It's pretending to be spring here, south of Cobbieville, deep in the heart of Texas.


       How's THAT Cobbie?
OK, I know... I am extremely LATE! But my day was sooo busy. It got up to 80 degrees here today.


----------



## Richard in W.Orange

Morning All ... Looks to be like a decent day here. Not so cold (good) ... More soon, but I must say this job thing is cutting into my here and reading time but given I rather enjoyed getting paid . . .


----------



## Leslie

Morning all,

28 degrees and cloudy today. It ended up snowing all day yesterday on top of all day Monday -- I didn't expect the snow yesterday. I think we received about a foot. Snow showers are predicted for today, too. Winter is here -- glad I enjoyed the thaw last week.

L


----------



## Ann in Arlington

Good Morning. . . .yay to Richard for getting paid!  

Kind of droopy and wettish this morning. . . just above freezing but the precip that was hitting our window was definitely hard. . . . .due to warm to 40ish, though, so shouldn't cause much in the way of traffic problems. . .well, no more than usual!


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

32 here in northern VA and wet.  I've got my weather thingy on my browser set to San Diego, where it is 53 degrees right now at 4:30 their time.  Rainy there, as elsewhere in Southern Cal, just not as hard!

Betsy


----------



## Anju 

57 deg. here, actually up in time to see the stars!  Just another beautiful day full of sun, blue skies, flowers, oh sorry y'all, it does get boring tho


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Anju No. 469 said:


> 57 deg. here, actually up in time to see the stars! Just another beautiful day full of sun, blue skies, flowers, oh sorry y'all, it does get boring tho


Uh-huh....not buying the boring part, Dona.

Betsy


----------



## geoffthomas

34 Degrees in Derwood, MD
High today is expected to be 43
And they say it will be sunny most of the day.
Overcast and rainy/frozen rain right now.

Have a fantastic day, all.


----------



## drenee

Dona, I'd take that kind of boring about right now.  

35 currently, with a high of 38 and mostly cloudy again today.  
Have a wonderful Wednesday everyone.
deb


----------



## crebel

Good Morning - It is raining ice here this morning, not good, there is already 1/2" coating everything.  I better not lose power before we hear that baby Ella has arrived safely and she and Never are doing great!

Everybody be SAFE and happy today.

Chris


----------



## loonlover

Slept a little later today.  Must have been all the reading I did yesterday while working at the arena for all those hours.

It's foggy and drippy here this morning.  56 going to 67 with chances of thunderstorms this afternoon.

Have a good day, all.


----------



## Jeff

Good morning all. The current temperature on Lake Waco is 64 and soon to be 74. I heard a cardinal this morning but no mockingbirds yet.


Spoiler



In the heart of Texas we don't rely on rodents as harbingers of spring.


----------



## drenee

The sun just popped out here.  I'm so excited.  We haven't seen it in a few days.  
I actually have sun coming into my living room and it feels great.
deb


----------



## intinst

loonlover said:


> Can't answer why Intinst hasn't been posting in the birthdays before he heads to bed. I can say that the doctor's appt went well. No changes and hang in there as long as he can before having knee replacement surgery. I worked all day today so haven't talked to him. He has been spending more time reading - maybe that's what he did today instead of KBing. Of course, no telling how late he slept today without me here to make sure he gets up at what I consider a reasonable time.


Good morning. I rose at 10 am, I'll have you know. (sounds late, but I went to bed at3am so it isn't too bad.) Been having some trouble with my Photobucket, so not always able to get the posts done when I like. And yes, I have been reading for a coupe of days. Book's finished now.


----------



## drenee

Reading, that's a novel idea.  (Yes, the pun was intended.)  
Sorry, the sun is shining and I'm feeling a bit giddy.   
deb


----------



## Susan in VA

Good morning everyone!

Chris, baby Ella is on California time, so it will probably be another few hours before we hear anything... but my cell phone will be next to me all day, standing by!



Ann in Arlington said:


> Kind of droopy


What kind of a weather report is that?!? Where's that famed Navy precision?  

Actually, it seems that Betsy and Ann both missed the twenty minutes of medium-heavy SNOW that we had this morning. Of course it was right during the time when I took DD to school.... but now it's just drizzling and gray, and yeah, kind of


Spoiler



droopy


.


----------



## Susan in VA

*BABY ELLA IS HERE!*


----------



## Leslie

Congratulations to Baby Ella and welcome to the world. 

Meanwhile, here in Maine, it's 16 degrees and I think the snow has finally stopped.

L


----------



## drenee

Good morning.  22 degrees this morning.  The sun is supposed to make another appearance today.

Can't wait to see pictures of Baby Ella.
Have a great Thursday, KB friends.
deb


----------



## Jeff

Good morning, everyone. Another spring-like day here in central Texas.


----------



## Susan in VA

Mornin', all.  

33 degrees here on its way up to 43, expecting rain/sleet later this afternoon.


----------



## Ann in Arlington

Good Morning, campers.

Hi ho, hi ho _______________________. <whistling>

Have a great day, everyone. . . .


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Good Morning!

35 today going to have some ick this evening.  It's going to be 59 today in San Diego but they're going to have a whole lot of rain there today.  The weathermen will be in Mission Beach reporting--they report the rain there like we do snow here in Northern VA.  One year the camera crew was right outside our condo.  It was pretty funny, we would watch the reports on TV.  "It's deserted here on Mission Beach, no one will come out in this weather to brave the boardwalk."  Anyway, we have almost two weeks before we get out there.

Betsy


----------



## Anju 

oh hum
57 deg now, up to the mid 70's
blue sky
nice day

saw a navy blue mockingbird the other day, only in Mexico, I miss the mockers and the cardinals here.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Anju No. 469 said:


> saw a navy blue mockingbird the other day, only in Mexico, I miss the mockers and the cardinals here.


Dona, as a birder, I had to go look it up. They're beautiful!










Betsy


----------



## Jeff

Anju No. 469 said:


> saw a navy blue mockingbird the other day, only in Mexico, I miss the mockers and the cardinals here.


Still no mockingbirds here but the cardinals are courting. I've never even heard of a blue mockingbird. Edit: Have you, Betsy?


----------



## Anju 

Nice picture Betsy, but they are really really dark, much more than this picture.  DH thought it was a grackle, but I had to pull out the Mexican Bird Book to prove it to him.  I have only seen one other several years ago.


----------



## Elmore Hammes

Good morning all. Temps in the low 30's with freezing rain - icy roads have closed the majority of the schools in the central Indiana area. Even though most slip-and-falls occur indoors, I will take that risk and stay inside with  my coffee.
Have a great day.
Elmore


----------



## loonlover

Morning all.  55 degrees going to 63.  Sun is supposed to make an appearance today and tomorrow, then back to thunderstorms on Saturday.  We've had just over an inch of rain starting late Tuesday night.

Everyone have a good day!


----------



## drenee

Sorry to hear about the icy conditions.  Great reason to stay indoors.
Enjoy.
deb


----------



## crebel

Good Morning.  Up to 32 here this morning after freezing rain across the state yesterday - nasty stuff.  We lost phone, cable and internet for a few hours last night, but never power (whew!).  Lots of folks without power which would be just a little chilly right now.  At least my internet stayed up until after Baby Ella arrived!  Betsy, your weather descriptor of "ick" is excellent.

We get to do baby watch again tomorrow!!!  They are going to induce our DIL around 8 a.m., so I will be G-ma sometime tomorrow.  I'm so excited I can hardly stand it.

Safe and happy day to all.

Chris


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Jeff said:


> Still no mockingbirds here but the cardinals are courting. I've never even heard of a blue mockingbird. Edit: Have you, Betsy?


I'd never heard of one either....even when I've read the birding field trip descriptions from San Diego into Mexico. I'm going to have to learn more!

Betsy


----------



## Vegas_Asian

Actually got up earlier than usual and got into the car to drive to school. Warmed it up and everything....drove ten feet and had a "somethin is not right" moment. Pulled up to parents drive....FLAT TIRE. Luckily I get to the campus almost two hours before my first class so I have time. Dad says need an entirely new tire. He has to double check if it has been slashed. Some kids think it's entertaining


----------



## drenee

Sorry to hear about your day, VA.  Very frustrating.
deb


----------



## Vegas_Asian

Well one positive thing...I actually made it to school, even through someone had to drop me off. Something usually happens to my car the first week of school


----------



## cheerio

25 degrees this morning


----------



## Margaret

Good Morning!  It is about 31 degrees here and cloudy.  We did not get the wintry mix that had been threatened, so school will start on time.  My fifth graders are beginning to put together the book they wrote about the fifty states.  Please wish me luck and lots of patience.


----------



## akagriff

29 and rainy/snowy

I am offically on jury duty but I haven't been called to court yet.  One more week to serve.  Hopefully it will be the same next week.


----------



## Leslie

Good morning everyone,

6 degrees and frosty this morning, although it is supposed to get up into the 30s with lots of sun. I take my laptop to PC Mike today to get Windows 7 installed. Cross your fingers that all goes well!

L


----------



## drenee

It's currently 36.  I'm guessing we missed whatever icy event was supposed to hit us.
Supposed to be rainy and dreary most of the day.  
I did not get to go to my planning session at the Cancer Center yesterday.  They called
right before I walked out the door.  It seems my insurance company has not finished the
review process and approved my treatments yet.  I have another appointment this 
afternoon, hoping the process will be complete.  I just want to get started so I can get done.

Good luck, Margaret.
Got my fingers crossed for you, Leslie.
Have a great Friday, KB friends.
deb


----------



## Anju 

Good morning everyone.  55 deg., blue sky, etc., etc., etc.

Good luck Leslie with your Windows 7 
and sending lots of patience your way Margaret, it will be awesome I am sure.
Holding your hand for the stupid insurance deb, mine can wait, I want yours approved NOW  

It's Friday everyone, have a terrific day / weekend


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Good morning!

32 on my deck here in northern VA, but the weather thingy says 37 for my area.  It was sleeting last night, mostly looks like rain now.  

Good luck, Margaret and Leslie.  

Deb, hope you hear soon.  So frustrating!

Betsy


----------



## drenee

Thank you, guys, for your support.  
It is frustrating, but at least I have insurance.  Which is something I did not have a year ago.  
The bill from the hospital came yesterday for my December surgery.  I cannot imagine what I 
would have had to do if I had to pay that myself.  Well, I do know.  When the radiologist said
it looked benign to him, I would have stopped right there.  I would not have pursued any further 
treatment.  So I guess if this is the only bump, then I'm pretty lucky.  

I'm just anxious to get started so I can finish near the middle of March.  We have juvenile days
and abuse and neglect days in both of my counties at the end of March, and I HATE missing 
those days.  So if we get started in the next few days I can be done and not worry about finding 
a substitute.  

deb


----------



## Ann in Arlington

Good morning!

Don't have to go in to work today. . .haircut at 9:30 and then to the grocery store.  And then to catch up on a week's worth of TiVo. . . .


----------



## Jeff

Happy Friday morning.


----------



## drenee

Update:  Cancer Center called - Insurance approved treatments.  I get started this morning.
deb


----------



## loonlover

Good morning all.  46 degrees and very gloomy.  It was so dark when I woke up I didn't believe it was after 7.  Supposed to go to 61 today.

Intinst is on vacation today in order to attend the Martina McBride/Trace Atkins concert tonight.  We plan on eating lunch at Five Guys, then taking it easy before heading to the concert.

Great news, Deb.

Good luck Leslie and Margaret.

Hope everyone has a good day.


----------



## drenee

loonlover, I am so jealous.  I would love to see that tour.  I've heard it's really good.  
Have fun.  
deb


----------



## crebel

Good Morning!  Still lots of ice in yards here, but roads are in good shape.  DS and DIL have texted they are at the OB ward getting checked in and will let us know when she is 8cm so we can head over to meet our grandson when he arrives.  My babies were born quick, but I keep telling myself this could be an all day wait and to be patient!  Since my patience isn't very good this morning, I donate all the patience I normally have to Margaret and Leslie to deal with 5th graders and PC installations. I can't even concentrate to read, because I am so excited.

Deb - glad the insurance came through, stay strong and best wishes.

Safe and happy day to all.

Chris (G-ma soon!!!!)


----------



## drenee

Chris, you should be excited.  Babies are exciting.  
Two KB baby watches in the same week.  Woo hoo.
deb


----------



## Leslie

drenee said:


> Update: Cancer Center called - Insurance approved treatments. I get started this morning.
> deb


Excellent! Good luck...

L


----------



## Susan in VA

Good morning!

Deb, glad to hear that the paperwork got dealt with, and that you're good to go...  good luck this morning!

I was expecting a two-hour school delay this morning due to the forecast sleet and freezing rain, but nothing happened.  Just rain.  And I was expecting to meet a friend for lunch at Seven Corners but she just cancelled because her son is home sick.  So my nice sleep-late-and-go-out-to-lunch Friday turned into a regular day...  

A rainy one, at that.  Guess I'll go do some laundry and sort out some of the never-ending boxes of clutter.


----------



## geoffthomas

It is kinda still morning.
So Good to ya.
It is 34 in Derwood, not expected to go much above 35.
With "Wintry Mix" all day.

Deb - so glad the insurance thing is settled.
Chris - woo hoo - grandkids.
Leslie - no fears. I have upgraded two of ours from Vista 64bit to W7 64bit and from Vista 32bit Ultimate to W7 32bit Ultimate without incident. And love it.
Have a great day all.


----------



## crebel

Heading to the hospital now - looks like a C-section is coming, prayers please.  Love you all.

Chris


----------



## drenee

Definitely have you and your family in my prayers, Chris.  
Keep us posted.
deb


----------



## Margaret

Deb and Chris - Good thoughts and prayers for a successful and uneventful round of treatment and for a healthy and safe delivery.


----------



## crebel

Preston Lee is here safe and sound, absolutely perfect!!!  I'm so sorry I don't have a digital camera to try and get a picture on here.  DIL did have a c-section, but no worries.  8 lbs 8oz, 21" long.  We are in heaven.  Thanks for the prayers everyone.

G-ma Chris


----------



## geoffthomas

Congrats, Chris.
That is just wonderful.
I am sure that you are "over-the-moon".

We will look forward to pics later, though.

Just sayin.....


----------



## Ann in Arlington

Good Morning!

Yes. . .way to early to be up on a Saturday. . .but I have a class all day today and I have to be there at 7:30. . . .Ack!. . .gotta get a move on!  Have a good day, everyone.


----------



## Leslie

crebel said:


> Preston Lee is here safe and sound, absolutely perfect!!! I'm so sorry I don't have a digital camera to try and get a picture on here. DIL did have a c-section, but no worries. 8 lbs 8oz, 21" long. We are in heaven. Thanks for the prayers everyone.
> 
> G-ma Chris


Congratulations, Chris! 8 lbs 8oz, 21" long --> those were my son's stats. (My daughter was 8lbs 4oz). Perfect size baby. I am a great believer in the adage that babies over 8 lbs are good sleepers. Both of mine were.

Meanwhile, it is a frosty 1 degree here in Maine. It is supposed to go up to 30s today, with lots of sun.

L


----------



## Margaret

Good Morning Everyone!  It is Saturday - Yay!  Congratulations on the birth of your grandbaby, Chris.  Is this your first grandchild?  If so, welcome to the world of grandparenting.  It is a great place to be, and I have to admit, grandchildren are even more fun to dress than Kindles.


----------



## Richard in W.Orange

Cold but Clear Saturday -- Good morning all -- Congrats Chris  -- now, time to take down Christmas (yes, really, there are still 4 trees up in my house)


----------



## Anju 

54 deg this morning, what a change! blue sky, etc., etc., etc.

Congrats Chris, have you gotten Preston his own kindle yet?  Oh right they don't have kindles for kids, yet.

Richard, yo have an excuse, you been working    Glad to have you spend the weekend with us.


----------



## drenee

Good Saturday morning. Currently 36 with a high of....wait for it......*46* expected. Amazing. It hasn't been that warm in a really long time here. 
A day of cross stitching and reading for me. 
deb


----------



## Jeff

Good morning, everyone. My day has started badly: I thought I'd posted here this morning but when I checked back - nada. It was in the "bump today" thread. It's 57 and cloudy here. Have a good one.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Hey, Jeff, getting up is always a bump for the day!

I stayed up late, slept in late.  Trying to get on CA time before we get out there.    Celebrating the oldest grandson's birthday today.  Now I have to re-pack his present--I had to take it out and make sure it worked the way I thought it would.  (That's my story and I'm sticking to it.)  He wanted a AV docking station for his iPod Touch like the one I have for my iPod.  

Betsy


----------



## geoffthomas

34 going up to 41 and sunny.
Jeff - hope things get better.


----------



## Meredith Sinclair

Mornin'! foggy and 68 here in Houston. More Girl Scout cookies to be sold today! Hope it does not rain AGAIN!


----------



## Vegas_Asian

Suns actually up today. But gotta go in to work now if car would warm up. It's 40degree and should a toleratable day


----------



## Elmore Hammes

Good morning all. A moderate but wet day in the 30s/40s in central Indiana. I am looking forward to our community theatre's "Star Night" this evening, which is a celebration of the previous season's shows and a fund raiser with some interesting theatre related items to bid on. Hope everyone has a great day!
Elmore


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Elmore neglected to mention that at Star Night, they are having awards, too! he's been nominated for Best Supporting Actor in a Supporting Role for his performance as Dr. Brubaker in the _Seven Year Itch_ AND for Best Actor in a Minor Role for his performance as Constable Lock in _The Music Man_. 
http://www.mainstagetheatre.org/calendar/star2009.html

Yay, Elmore! Have a blast.

Betsy


----------



## drenee

Wow, Elmore, congratulations.  
Let us know if you win.  I'll keep my fingers crossed.
deb


----------



## Susan in VA

Mornin', all.  Starting the day kind of late here.  Wish I had Betsy's excuse.  

A bunch of errands this morning/afternoon, then off to my parents'  house...  probably not on KB much today.

Congrats again Chris!


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

crebel said:


> Preston Lee is here safe and sound, absolutely perfect!!! I'm so sorry I don't have a digital camera to try and get a picture on here. DIL did have a c-section, but no worries. 8 lbs 8oz, 21" long. We are in heaven. Thanks for the prayers everyone.
> 
> G-ma Chris


G-ma!

Enjoy your new grandchild! I'm thrilled that Preston is here and healthy! Enjoy, and get us a pic when you can!

Betsy


----------



## Elmore Hammes

Thanks, Deb and Betsy. It was so much fun getting back into theatre after a 25 year hiatus. I am thrilled to be nominated. I'll let you know how it goes!


----------



## loonlover

It's no longer morning, but I wasn't the first one on the computer this morning.

Congratulations, Chris.

Good luck Elmore.

Hope everyone is enjoying their weekend.


----------



## crebel

I didn't make it to the computer to say good morning to all - poured coffee into an insulated cup and headed to the hospital to enjoy being G-ma for a few hours.  I must say this is my favorite occupation to date!  Thanks for all the congratulations.  He is the first grandchild on both sides (let the mega-spoiling begin).

No, Preston doesn't have his own kindle yet, but I did start reading the Velveteen Rabbit to him while holding him this morning from mine!  He appeared to be listening intently.  DS said, "He isn't going to call you G-ma, he is going to call you Book!"  Works for me.


----------



## Margaret

Good morning!  Is is a cloudy 29 degrees outside of Philadelphia and supposed to stay cold and rain all day.  I hope it holds off until I am back from church.  It is a good day to stay inside, mark some reading journals, and make a pot of chili for dinner.


----------



## Trilby

Good morning from Connecticut! It's 17 degrees here...


----------



## Richard in W.Orange

Good Morning from NJ ... hopefully I'll actually get done this cristmas down thing today ... its really working against me this year


----------



## Leslie

Good morning,

15 degrees and cloudy this morning. Like others said, a good day to stay inside and take it easy, although the bill drawer is overflowing at the moment.  

L


----------



## Anju 

Good morning from Central Mexico, 55 deg., clear blue skies, upper 70's forecast.


----------



## drenee

Good morning.  42 and rainy this morning.  
deb


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Good morning!

Cold and damp this morning in northern VA.  Raucous party last for our soon-to-be-15 year old grandson.    We didn't get home till 11PM, stayed up late, slept late.  Chris, enjoy grandparenthood!  It's the best!  We have five and the 3 teenagers are sooo nice to grandparents, even when they're snippy to parents. 

Betsy


----------



## drenee

Betsy, that is so true about grandparents and grandchildren.  My two GC can be driving their parents crazy and come to visit me and behave.  One time my son told his youngest boy, when you get to Mimi's can you please act normal.  
Enjoy Preston, Chris, and being a grandmother.  As much fun as being a parent without all the work.
deb


----------



## loonlover

45 and sunny.  Forecast is for partly cloudy, windy, and still a chance of rain.  

Good morning to all.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Loonlover, I just have to tell you again how much I love your loon avatar.  So cute, the way they carry the babies!  (I love loons, too!)

Betsy


----------



## geoffthomas

Well it is 36 here in Derwood, MD.
Weather.com says it will go up to 51 around 7pm.

*With rain all day.*

Good thing I have loads of clean up work to do indoors.
And plenty of dry firewood to keep the Buck stove going.
Middling temperatures cause the gas furnace to not go on often - so the downstairs is always colder - ground is still frozen.

And my gas bill has been lower this winter.


----------



## loonlover

Betsy the Quilter said:


> Loonlover, I just have to tell you again how much I love your loon avatar. So cute, the way they carry the babies! (I love loons, too!)
> 
> Betsy


Thanks. I fell in love with them on the first trip we made to a fishing resort in Minnesota. Always enjoyed hearing them call and watching them. Have collected a few figurines through the years, tho you don't see them just any place. Our friend sold the resort so we no longer make the long trip, but we have very fond memories of the vacations spent on Crow Wing Lake #3.


----------



## Jeff

Good morning, everyone. It's very pleasant here in the Texas sunshine - I'll try to send some your way.


----------



## Susan in VA

Sunshine would be good.  It's raining here, supposed to go on pretty much all day and tonight.  37 now, going up to 53, and I'll be working on school stuff much of the day.  One deadline tonight, another on Tuesday night.

Good morning, everyone, and have a pleasant Sunday!


----------



## crebel

Good Morning!  For some reason my weather bug widget is missing this morning so I have no idea of the temperature, but it appears to be windy and rainy-cold.  We will be waiting for Texas sunshine to arrive, Jeff. Preston and parents are going home today, so we are heading to the hospital for driving duty.

Safe and happy day to all.

Chris


----------



## Ann in Arlington

Good Morning. Slept in a bit. . . .some one in the house is _still_ sleeping in. . . . 

Richard, you're excused for your tardiness with Christmas -- you have a JOB!


----------



## Sendie

Jusst taking a quick break from cleaning house.  My grandmother passed away yesterday,    so that means everybody will be coming over to my house since I live closest to where the funeral home is.  I just needed a break, so here I am for a minute...


----------



## drenee

Sendie, I'm so sorry to hear about your loss.  
deb


----------



## Jeff

Sendie said:


> Jusst taking a quick break from cleaning house. My grandmother passed away yesterday,  so that means everybody will be coming over to my house since I live closest to where the funeral home is. I just needed a break, so here I am for a minute...


Please accept my condolences.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Sendie said:


> Jusst taking a quick break from cleaning house. My grandmother passed away yesterday,  so that means everybody will be coming over to my house since I live closest to where the funeral home is. I just needed a break, so here I am for a minute...


Sendie, I'm sorry about your grandmother. We're thinking of you...

Betsy


----------



## Anju 

Sendie I am sending my condolences as well.


----------



## Susan in VA

Sendie, sorry about your loss.  Hugs to you.


----------



## Meredith Sinclair

Sendie said:


> Jusst taking a quick break from cleaning house. My grandmother passed away yesterday,  so that means everybody will be coming over to my house since I live closest to where the funeral home is. I just needed a break, so here I am for a minute...


Sorry to hear about your loss Sendie. I am happy you felt that this is a good place to take your break. I will say a prayer for her and your family's peace.


----------



## Sendie

Thanks everyone


----------



## Margaret

Happy Monday!  It is rainy in the Philadelphia area today, but the temperature should get into the high fifties.  At least there should be no snow or ice.  It is a rather dreary start to the work week, a good day to stay in for those who can.  Make the best of your day!


----------



## Leslie

Hello everyone,

36 degrees and we are supposed to have rain all day today. Nice dreary start to another busy work week.

L


----------



## LindaW

Rainy and windy in South Jersey.  Not too cold though.

Happy Good Morning to everyone!


----------



## Jeff

Good morning everybody. After several spring-like days it's cold here again.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Good Morning!

The rain predicted for yesterday finally got here this morning--rain and wind.  The Boothbay Harbor bell wind chime is ringing constantly.  Starting to check the 10 day forcast for San Diego.  

Betsy


----------



## geoffthomas

Good Morning KindleBoards.
It is 61 in Derwood, MD and it is going (up?) to 54 this afternoon.
Supposed to rain for another four hours then cloudy.

Had a 30 foot top of one of my 80 foot black locusts break off earlier.
Fortunately it did not hit anything other than an winterized flower garden.
No long term damage done.
Just have to wait for it to get a little drier out before breaking out the chain saw.

Oh well - change is good.

Just sayin......


----------



## Ann in Arlington

Good Morning! Not raining at this moment. . . .but I've no doubt there will be more before it completely clears. Last evening the clouds were really low and heavy -- we were really hearing the jets as they took off at National Airport. . . .and we were a good 4 or 5 miles away.

Currently it's _just_ freezing. . . .and expected to warm u to 44 or so. (*61* Geoff? Really? Weird! Oh and we had black locusts in the yard when we moved in 13 years ago. . .first thing we did was take 'em down as they were both half dead. . . .)

Happy Birthday to my brother John. . . .better send an e-mail or something.


----------



## Richard in W.Orange

Its not hovering at freezing here (a bit warmer) but its grey (gray?) and rainy. 

Meeting my director for RENT after work today -- try to set auditions which ought to be easy given his calendar for the spring

Also Happy Birthday Brother John (email will work) 

All but one christmas tree done ... I just ran out of time ...


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Ann in Arlington said:


> Currently it's _just_ freezing. . . .and expected to warm u to 44 or so. (*61* Geoff? Really? Weird! Oh and we had black locusts in the yard when we moved in 13 years ago. . .first thing we did was take 'em down as they were both half dead. . . .)


Ann, it's 61 here now....it must be because you're so much higher than we are.  Got the window open in the bedroom.

Betsy


----------



## Anju 

Good morning everyone - 55 deg., cloudless skies, another beautiful day,

just saying


----------



## Susan in VA

Good morning!  59 here, warmer than at Anju's house, wow!  But rainy and likely to stay that way, then back to the 40's for the rest of the week.

Have a good Monday, all.


----------



## loonlover

35 going to 49.  Supposed to be clear today and tomorrow, then rain again on Wednesday and Thursday.

Hope everyone has a good day in spite of the rain and gloom some places.


----------



## crebel

Good morning!  25 degrees here and snowing AGAIN.  Thank you, Jeff, we did get the Texas sunshine for about an hour yesterday - please send more.

Safe and happy day to all.

Chris


----------



## Elmore Hammes

Good morning! A few snow flurries - the big flakes that don't amount to much but look very pretty - are reminding us in central Indiana that the brief period of above average temps has ended. Should be in the low thirties today with no significant accumulation. Hope everyone has a great day.
Elmore


----------



## Ann in Arlington

Well, my widget was WRONG. . .we left the house this morning and it was definitely well above 31!  I think Geoff's 61 was closer to the mark.  Have been inside here at the Pentagon all day. . .we'll see what it's like when the whistle blows (figuratively) at 5 and I head home!


----------



## drenee

It was 51 when I left at 5:45 this morning.  It's only 40 now.  I hit rain periodically both going and coming.  The county I worked in this morning had an awful lot of flooding.  It was pretty close to the roadway in a couple of places.  A little bit scary.  
Was supposed to have snow, but I think it's passed us by.
deb


----------



## Margaret

Good morning!  It is cloudy and in the low thirties outside of Philadelphia today.  The rain is finished for a while and we should go to the high forties.  I have got work today and am going out to dinner tonight for my wedding anniversary.  Enjoy your day, everyone!


----------



## Leslie

Good morning,

37 degrees and dark. We had the most unbelievable storm yesterday. Pouring rain--2 inches in an hour at one point--and wind gusting up to 53 MPH. We had leaks at home and torrential leaks at the Free Clinic. Today they are saying breezy and sun with highs in the 40s.

L


----------



## drenee

Good morning,

28 and snowing this morning.  I have another appointment at the Cancer Center this morning.  
deb


----------



## geoffthomas

34 now going up to 44 and cloudy.
Major early morning turmoil.
Two workers on the Wash DC Metrorail got killed this am and my end of the Red Line is shut down.
Please pray for their families and for all the people whose mornings will be turned upside down.
Help the latter to find a Godly opportunity for kindness in this event.

Margaret congratulations on your wed anniv - how many years?

Deb - my prayers (as always) are with you.

Have a terrific day folks.


----------



## Jeff

Good morning. 'Can't stay connected to the internet. Bah!


----------



## Leslie

We have a nasty "wintry mix" coming down heavily right now. I don't know where the paper got this idea of "sunny and breezy." 

L


----------



## Anju 

another day in Central Mexico  

sorry Leslie, and all the rest of you with the yucky weather
good luck deb, hope you don't have far to drive
Happy Anniversary Margaret
good luck Jeff on getting back on the internet
Geoff, prayers given


----------



## drenee

Dona, how is the hip feeling this morning?
deb


----------



## Anju 

drenee said:


> Dona, how is the hip feeling this morning?
> deb


yuck - I am trying to not let my frustration for not being able to do much get ahold of me  At least I have my kindle and KB to keep me occupied  Thanks for asking.


----------



## drenee

Dona, I'm sorry.  I completely understand.  It is so hard to limited to activity.  I  have a hard time with that also.  I can pretty much deal with pain, but the inactivity, and asking others for help drives me crazy.  

With all of our new members here there's lots of activity to keep your mind off of it.
Sending good thoughts your way.
deb


----------



## crebel

Good Morning.  10 degrees here and overcast, it sounds like all of you East of me are getting the nasty stuff we had yesterday - light snow in the a.m. turned into heavy snow and high winds by late afternoon - everyone be careful!

Deb, my prayers for your strength, courage and healing continue.
Dona, I am sorry your hip continues to cause you pain and frustration.  Are the drs recommending replacement?
Geoff, may God bless you especially today.
Everyone else, may all your concerns be minor and your joys be many.

Chris


----------



## loonlover

Sunny here with highs supposed to be in the upper forties.  Possibility of nasty stuff beginning Thursday.

Margaret - congratulations on your anniversary

Deb - hope your appointment goes well today.
Dona - hope you find some relief from pain shortly
Geoff - hope things get better for all involved

Oh - and good morning to all.  Hope it gets better for all those not experiencing a very good morning.


----------



## Elmore Hammes

Good morning, all. It sounds like a few of the Kindleboarders are having some difficult times, hope your days goes better today.

A half inch or so of snow, not enough to close the local schools, with a smattering of flurries anticipated throughout the day in central Indiana.

Everyone take care and be safe.
Elmore


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Good morning!

Enjoyed having the house opened up for yesterday's 65 degrees, but it's back to cold today. Going to see the Lincoln-Douglass Debates tonight at Ford's Theatre.
http://www.fordstheatre.org/splash

Deb, hope it goes well; Dona, sorry about your hip, glad you can be here with us on KB!
Happy Anniversary, Margaret!

Elmore, how was Star Night?

Betsy


----------



## Leslie

Well, now it's sunny, blue sky and 45 degrees. I had to wear my sunglasses in the car on the way to work.

As they say here in Maine, if you don't like the weather, wait a minute.

L


----------



## drenee

I had to wear my sunglasses today also.  The sun is trying to shine and reflecting off of the smattering of snow made it very bright out.  

Treatments start tomorrow morning at 8:45a.m.  Woohoo.
0 down, 33 to go.  
deb


----------



## Leslie

drenee said:


> I had to wear my sunglasses today also. The sun is trying to shine and reflecting off of the smattering of snow made it very bright out.
> 
> Treatments start tomorrow morning at 8:45a.m. Woohoo.
> 0 down, 33 to go.
> deb


Good luck, Deb. You should make one of those countdown tickers for your signature.

Do you go 5 days/week, so you'll be done March 12?

L


----------



## drenee

Thank you, Leslie.  That's a very good idea.  
Yes, five days a week for approximately 7 weeks, and I don't think there are any holidays during that time.  

*off to look for countdown ticker.*

deb


----------



## drenee

I did it!!!!  I have a ticker.  Thank you, Leslie, for the great idea.  
deb


----------



## Susan in VA

Deb, thanks for putting up the ticker, now we can count down along with you!

Good not-quite-morning.  Busy day here, and nothing seems to be going the way it should today.  And Firefox keeps crashing, and I don't have time to mess around with it to figure out why.  

In keeping with my father's maxim that a cup of tea cures all, I'm going to have one, and hope that that miraculously makes the rest of the day run more smoothly.


----------



## Ann in Arlington

Good Morning!. .. .er. . . .evening. . .. .didn't have a lot of time this a.m.  DH had to get to the church earlier than usual. 

Geoff, hadn't heard about the red line problem. . . .what time did it happen?

Downstairs is finished. . . .looks way cool. . . . .next time some one is here with a digicam who can take a photo and put it on line I'll let you all see it.


----------



## drenee

That's great news about your downstairs, Ann.  

Pittsburgh is having a very bad rush hour traffic this evening.  Part of the parkway is under water. 
Traffic was backed up for about 15 miles. 
DF had to go east and then north and go around all of the downtown roads.  
He did not think to take his travel bag with him.  Would have been easier for him to get a hotel and 
just stay on the other side of town tonight.  
deb


----------



## Margaret

Good morning to Everyone!  It is supposed to be chilly, but sunny here in the Philadelphia area.  I will be praying for all of you who are undergoing treatment, or who are just not feeling well.  Hopefully every day will bring you closer to recovery. Geoff, I added the people injured in the accident yesterday to our school's prayer list.  Sometimes it is so hard to make sense of all the bad things that happen in this world.  On a lighter note, dinner last night was great and I have leftovers to bring for lunch today.  It was a nice way to celebrate 36 years of marriage.  Have a great Wednesday!


----------



## Leslie

Good morning everyone,

30 degrees this morning and we are supposed to have sun. 

Deb, glad you liked my ticker idea...it looks good!

L


----------



## geoffthomas

It is 27 now in Derwood, Md.
Going up to a high of 41 later.
And supposed to be sunny all day.
The Metro is back to usual.
Sad about the workers who died in the accident though.

Have a great day folks.


----------



## Ann in Arlington

Weather in Arlington, much like Derwood.  Have a great day everyone.


----------



## Andra

Good Morning Everyone.
It's nice in Austin this morning, about 56 degrees.


----------



## Anju 

Mornin' all - hope everyone has a good day


----------



## Jeff

Good morning, everyone. It's 50, deep in the heart of Texas and going up to about 65.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Good morning!

The play we went to last night at Ford's Theatre, "The Rivalry" about the Lincoln-Douglas debates of 1858 was very good! Gave us insights also into both men. But brrr it was cold walking to and from the Metro. If you're in the DC area, the play is there through Feb 22. The actors were VERY good.
http://www.fordstheatre.org/splash
And the new museum in the basement of Ford's is open before the performance, and is fascinating. Lunch today in Fredericksburg, about an hour south of here.

Everyone have a fantastic day! Deb--love the ticker, we're with you!

Betsy


----------



## drenee

Good morning, KB friends.  
22 this morning in northern WV.  
Winter weather has returned.  

deb


----------



## crebel

Good morning to all.  16 degrees heading to a blistering 28 with more snow in the forecast.  Everyone have a safe and happy day.

Chris


----------



## Leslie

crebel said:


> Good morning to all. 16 degrees heading to a blistering 28 with more snow in the forecast. Everyone have a safe and happy day.
> 
> Chris


Today in Iowa it is Gay-Straight Alliance Day, the only state in the Union with such an event. This is its fourth year.

Good on Iowa!

L


----------



## loonlover

Should be nice today - 32 going to 54.  But we have a winter storm watch starting tomorrow afternoon.

Everyone have a good day.


----------



## Susan in VA

Good morning, everyone. 34 here, going up to 46. There's supposed to be another cold front moving through here in a day or two, with possible snow on the weekend.



Cobbie said:


> Good morning! It's supposed to be another pretty day today...50 going to 63. There's no excuse to hibernate.


I can always find one.


----------



## Elmore Hammes

Good morning all. A sunny day with temps in the 20's and low 30's in central Indiana. Hoping for a productive day today. Have a great day!
Elmore


----------



## drenee

Dona has not checked in yet today.  I hope everything is okay.  
deb


----------



## loonlover

drenee said:


> Dona has not checked in yet today. I hope everything is okay.
> deb


She made an entry on the Birthday thread this morning a little after 7:00, but that's the only entry I've seen from her.


----------



## Jeff

drenee said:


> Dona has not checked in yet today. I hope everything is okay.


She posted above me:


Anju No. 469 said:


> Mornin' all - hope everyone has a good day


----------



## drenee

Yes, she did.  Thank you, loonlover.  It was on the previous page, and when I checked this thread it must have taken me to the next page without showing me her post.
deb


----------



## Anju 

Thanks y'all for checking up on me


----------



## crebel

drenee said:


> Yes, she did. Thank you, loonlover. It was on the previous page, and when I checked this thread it must have taken me to the next page without showing me her post.
> deb


For some reason this is the only thread on the board that does this to me also when I hit the "new" button. It always takes me to the last post and I have to go back and find the first post (usually Leslie) of the day to check on everybody.


----------



## Ann in Arlington

crebel, I've noticed that too. . . .I thought it was just me . . . . . odd. . . . .


----------



## loonlover

Ann in Arlington said:


> crebel, I've noticed that too. . . .I thought it was just me . . . . . odd. . . . .


Same here - just figured it was me.


----------



## Susan in VA

So what is it about this thread?  I thought it was maybe because it's the first one I click on when I sign on in the mornings, but hadn't tested that....  and it's doing it now too.


----------



## Leslie

I am not noticing what you are talking about, but then again, I read threads backwards (most recent posts at top) which I realize is not the norm.

L


----------



## crebel

Too funny, everyone thought "Just Me" was the culprit. I'm glad to know now it is not Just Me.


----------



## Margaret

Good morning to everyone.  A possible wintry mix is forcasted for us, but the temps are already above freezing, so it should not amount to much if it does come.  I hope everyone enjoys their Thursday.  Take care of yourselves.


----------



## Leslie

Good morning everyone,

21 degrees right now and a cloudy, breezy day is in store for us.

L


----------



## Richard in W.Orange

Good Morning everyone, its back to being cold in NJ (there appears to be frost on the neighbor's roof) but it looks like a nice day here (but who can tell this early) ... have good days all!


----------



## Richard in W.Orange

CRAP ... this just in ... I must not actually be able to see ... that frost on the roof is SNOW .. ITS SNOWING HERE oh well, that will make for a different kind of day


----------



## Jeff

Good morning, everyone. It's 60 and going to stay 60 all day today.


----------



## geoffthomas

Good morning all.
I did not have the "go to last post" phenomena today.
Although I often find myself at somewhere beyond the last one I read.
And yes I think it is only in this thread.

34 in Derwood, MD this morning.
Expected to hit a high of 45 this afternoon.
Cloudy all day and "windy" this evening.

Have a terrific and Ipad-less day.


----------



## Anju 

Mornin' everyone - 
I have it happen to me in quite a few threads, thought it was too early for my computer to wake up, but then it does it all day long.

60 deg. now, upper 70's later, going to check on the empty lot this afternoon.


----------



## Ann in Arlington

I"m with Geoff today. . . .didn't go directly to the very last post, but missed a few above the one it went to.  Ah well. . . .a minor annoyance only. 

Cold this morning. . . .50 by later. . . .got work and a parish finance council meeting this afternoon.  DH is driving to Cinci to spend time with his dad. . .be back Sunday evening.  Means I have to drive his truck. . .'cause it would be really mean not to let him take my comfy car for an 8 hour drive. 

Time to get in the shower!  Have a great day, everyone!


----------



## Susan in VA

Mornin', all  --  34 here, going up to 51.  Tomorrow and Monday are school holidays here in Fairfax County (end-of-quarter teacher planning days), so DD has a four-day weekend and I have only today to get a bunch of the stuff done that's easier without a Kiddo along...  so it'll be a busy day.

Have a good Thursday, everyone!


----------



## crebel

Good Morning everyone.  A brisk 3 degrees here this morning.  Dropped my van off for minor repairs this morning, but they will have it most of the day.  That means I can stay home and read all day (laundry and vacuuming are all caught up, supper already in the crockpot - HONEST  

FWIW, I didn't go to the last post this morning either, but 4 or 5 down from the newest to me post, weird but not really important since I know to look back for the first post of the day.  Safe and happy day to all.

Chris


----------



## loonlover

Ann in Arlington said:


> I"m with Geoff today. . . .didn't go directly to the very last post, but missed a few above the one it went to. Ah well. . . .a minor annoyance only.


Ditto here.

We now have a winter storm warning from 6PM tonight until 6PM Friday. Figure the temp of 45 this morning is the high for today and temperatures will drop as the rain/freezing rain/sleet arrives. Here's hoping we are again just south of the line where we don't get as much precipitation as north of Little Rock does. For me, a power outage is the biggest concern and trying not to worry too much when Intinst is traveling to and from work. His driving doesn't worry me - it's the others that never seem to slow down that bother me.

Everyone have a good day.


----------



## drenee

This situation has been happening to me for quite a while, but almost always just in this thread.  

Richard: love your snow report.  That's my chuckle for the day.

28 degrees and it was snowing when I got up.  The snow stopped about 7:30 and now the sun is shining pretty bright.  Cold front moving in on us today.  Back to single digits.  

deb


----------



## telracs

We had some snow here, but it only accumulated on the cars.  In the 20's going up to freezing.


----------



## Margaret

Good morning to all!  It is sixteen degrees outside, time to pull out my wooly scarf again. One more work day before the weekend and the end of January.  For some reason this has seemed like a very long month.  Stay warm!


----------



## Richard in W.Orange

Good Morning all ... its cold here (frost between the storms and inside windows) but otherwise nothing to report. I WILL finish taking down inside christmas decorations this weekend, really I will!


----------



## Leslie

Good morning,

A frosty 8 degrees here in Maine. Winter is back (not that it ever left...LOL).

L


----------



## drenee

Good morning.  Currently 6 degrees out...brrrrrr.  
I can't believe I have to get dressed and go out in the cold.  
At least no snow predicted for us today.
Have a wonderful Friday, KB friends.
deb


----------



## geoffthomas

It is 16 here in beautiful downtown Derwood, MD.
And weather.com expects is to go up to 30 sometime.
Cloudy all day.

It is indeed cold.
Hi Ho, Hi Ho - off to work.

Have a decent day and stay warm.


----------



## Ann in Arlington

Well, my weather widget decided to stop working. . . .though on line it says it's 15.  Brrrrrr.  Going up to 30 though!  Still Brrrrrr.  

Oh well, I'll be inside most of the day anyway:  going to the Sugarloaf Craft fair out at the Dulles Expo Center.

Snow tomorrow, they say. .. . . . .


----------



## Jeff

It's 40, rainy here in Texas. Good morning all.


----------



## Anju 

56 deg. whispy clouds up to the lower 80s

Have a terrific Friday y'all off to the doctor's to see if I can get an appt for a MRI Monday.  Do not like those!  ARGHH


----------



## loonlover

29 with freezing rain and ice pellets.  The dogs did not want to be out for any length of time this morning.  High is to be 32 with snow this afternoon.  Seems like a good day to stay in.

Everyone stay safe and have a good day.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Good morning!

It's 21 degrees here, and 53 in San Diego right now.  Soon.....sigh.

Getting lots of things done getting ready to go, we're out and about a lot so I haven't been on KB much.  Will be on more once we get out to SunWorld.    Playing with my new Roku video receiver and laughing at some of the recommendations

Betsy


----------



## crebel

Good Morning!  Only 4 degrees here with a wind chill of -9.  I'm not going anywhere if I don't have to, but forecasts look like we are going to be putting up with this for a while  .

Everyone have a safe, happy and warm day.

Chris


----------



## drenee

How's the grandbaby doing, Chris?
deb


----------



## crebel

drenee said:


> How's the grandbaby doing, Chris?
> deb


He is FABULOUS, thanks for asking! I swear I am going to figure out how to post a picture soon. He had a check-up yesterday and the pediatrician said we could start calling him "Poppins" because he is "Practically Perfect in Every Way"! DD and wife are coming home for the weekend to meet the nephew, so my family will all be here tomorrow evening for supper - Preston's first "social" outing. Can't wait.

Did I finally figure it out? A picture of Preston


----------



## Edward C. Patterson

16 degrees and colder than a witch's wart  here in Lehigh Valley, Pencilvanya [SP]. Betsy, San Diengo. One of my favorite places. If you forget your bathing suit, try Black's Beach, only 53 degree might raise a ripple. Love La Jolla also, but you need to keep your clothes on there.

Ed Patterson


----------



## drenee

Thank you for the picture, Chris.  
deb


----------



## Elmore Hammes

High of 20 degrees here in central Indiana. Heading over to Ohio later this afternoon, I don't expect it to be much warmer there!
Have a great day,
Elmore


----------



## telracs

16 degrees with a wind chill of 0.  I'm fighting to get myself to get dressed and go to work, but I don't want to leave the relative warmth of my apartment.


----------



## crebel

Cobbie said:


> And you will all sit around and watch baby Preston for his every move and every breath that he takes.


Is there something else we are supposed to do


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

crebel said:


> Is there something else we are supposed to do


Remember every now and then that Preston's parents are there and thank them for bringing the entertainment, LOL!

Betsy


----------



## Margaret

crebel said:


> Is there something else we are supposed to do


Your job is to enjoy and spoil that grandbaby.


----------



## Susan in VA

Just got here  --  a bit late today  --  but wanted to say thanks for posting a picture!  Enjoy!


----------



## Margaret

Good morning and happy Saturday!  It is around sixteen degrees here and there is a possibility of light snow this afternoon.  I am enjoying the luxury of sitting here in my pjs, with a cup of coffee, and a quiet morning ahead of me.  My entire family (6 kids, 2 spouses of kids, 5 grandchildren, and maybe a boyfriend or 2)  will be coming for dinner tonight to celebrate my oldest son's birthday.  I am looking forward to a crazy, but wonderful time.  I love it when we all get together.  It always makes me realize how blessed I have been.  Enjoy the weekend!


----------



## drenee

14 this morning, with a high of 20.  No snow.  Just very cold.  

Margaret, I'm jealous.  How great it is that your entire family is coming.  
It's been quite a while since I've been albe to have all of my family 
together at the same time.  Have fun.  
deb


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Edward C. Patterson said:


> Betsy, San Diego. One of my favorite places. If you forget your bathing suit, try Black's Beach, only 53 degree might raise a ripple. Love La Jolla also, but you need to keep your clothes on there.
> 
> Ed Patterson


Good morning!

Ed, been to Black's Beach but not to sunbathe.  53 would have everyone in SD in parkas and scarves, but since that was the 4:30 am temp, not too bad. Supposed to be in the 60s during the day right now. This will be our 10th Feb in SD, we consider it our home away from home. Looking forward to fish tacos and watching the sailboats sail out past the condo.

It's 21 here this morning and snow predicted. Getting our stuff in order to leave. Margaret, have a great time this evening, I always love the family gatherings though they exhaust me!

Chris--thanks for sharing the photo, what a cutie!

Betsy


----------



## Leslie

Good morning everyone,

5 degrees and COLD out there. My mom made it home safe and sound from Florida last night, even though she was delayed in Charlotte, NC for 2 hours due to snow and ice. She is happy to be home and the cat is even happier that she is home!

I need to write a couple of book reviews this morning for the two book review sites I write for. More later!

L


----------



## Richard in W.Orange

So, its cold (but clear and bright) here today so I must get the rest of the christmas taken down.

Living room tree got as far as icicles removed last weekend so its been sitting in the living room looking a bit forlorn. 

I just wish the house wasn't going to look so naked!

but then the pile of boxes in the Dining Room can go back into storage for 10 months and we'll figure out what is next (Mrs. Landingham)?


----------



## Andra

Good Morning Everyone.  Just north of Austin it's 31 degrees and clear.  I can see the beginning of the sunrise.  I'm only up because I was waiting on a call from the washing machine repair folks to see when my "narrow window" is.  It's 10-12, so I'm going back to sleep in front of the fire.


----------



## Anju 

60 deg., cloudy, rain forecast for tomorrow so DH opted to wash today instead of tomorrow.  Heading to Guadalajara for my MRI later this morning, hope no rain while there, it is a disaster driving in the rain in Guad  

Hope everyone is safe and warm.  Enjoy your family Margaret, should be fun.


----------



## drenee

Be safe, Dona.  We'll be watching for your return.
deb


----------



## Susan in VA

Good morning everyone!  21 here, going up to 22.  Just started snowing lightly about half an hour ago.  Yesterday they were talking about a max accumulation of an inch (ho-hum) but by this morning that's been revised to 2-4 inches with another 1-2 tonight.  DD is thrilled and hoping it's snowman snow.  I'm not, because even three inches means we may not be able to get up the hill.  

Oh well, we have plenty of groceries, and a long to-do list, and enough reading material.  Let it snow.  

Enjoy the day, everyone!


----------



## Jeff

Good morning, everyone. It's 28 in McGregor, Texas and not going above 40 today.


----------



## loonlover

24 and cloudy.  Our street is icy, but I hope major roads may get better as the day goes on.  The high is going to hover around the freezing mark.

Good luck, Dona.

Enjoy the family, Margaret.

Hope everyone has a good Saturday.


----------



## crebel

Good Morning.  A slightly warmer 7 degrees here this morning. Looks like those of you south and East of us in Iowa are getting nailed with the yucky weather - be careful!  

Dona, thinking of you especially today.  Margaret, enjoy the time with your family, the more the merrier!  Betsy, are you packed yet?

Safe and happy day to all.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Packing today and tomorrow, finishing up things I should have done earlier in the week.  Street is covered with snow right now in northern VA, but grass isn't.  Started snowing here at 9AM, just as predicted.  The constructions workers are frantically covering up the neighbor's addition-in-progress.

Betsy


----------



## akagriff

It's sunny but cold in Minneapolis.  
I just finished reading Monday Night Jihad this morning and I'm trying to decide what to start today.  My son finished the first Percy Jackson book and is sitting next to me with the 2nd in the series.  If anyone is looking for a 10 year boy book recommendation.  He tells me that Percy Jackson is better than Harry Potter.


----------



## Edward C. Patterson

Betsy's been to Black's Beach (packs the binoculars).     Be careful of the palm tree beards. You know what lives up there.

Ed Patterson


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Edward C. Patterson said:


> Betsy's been to Black's Beach (packs the binoculars).    Be careful of the palm tree beards. You know what lives up there.
> 
> Ed Patterson


Ed, I SAID "not for sunbathing."  Black's Beach is pretty long, the nude sunbathing is way at the north end these days. Never been to that part. I do carry binoculars, though, 'cause the birding is very good on the southern part of the beach. The hike down and up the beach is a killer, though, probably won't go this year, we didn't last year.

The Percy Jackson books are really good. Our grandson, now 15, read them and he never read the HP books.

Betsy


----------



## crebel

akagriff said:


> It's sunny but cold in Minneapolis.
> I just finished reading Monday Night Jihad this morning and I'm trying to decide what to start today. My son finished the first Percy Jackson book and is sitting next to me with the 2nd in the series. If anyone is looking for a 10 year boy book recommendation. He tells me that Percy Jackson is better than Harry Potter.


My 26-year old son says the same thing!


----------



## Ann in Arlington

Well, I've been up for an hour and a half. . .just getting here. . . .had a bit of a lie in and woke up to light snow. . . .which hasn't stopped.  DH not home, so I guess I'll have to shovel. . . .drat. . .  oh well.  It looks pretty light and fluffy so shouldn't be too heavy.

Had a good day shopping at the craft show yesterday. . . .today will be TiVo catch up day.


----------



## Anju 

woke up to light snow

Wow, didn't you have your windows closed? or did you sleep outside ?


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Ann in Arlington said:


> Well, I've been up for an hour and a half. . .just getting here. . . .had a bit of a lie in and woke up to light snow. . . .which hasn't stopped. DH not home, so I guess I'll have to shovel. . . .drat. . . oh well. It looks pretty light and fluffy so shouldn't be too heavy.
> 
> Had a good day shopping at the craft show yesterday. . . .today will be TiVo catch up day.


Dona, LOL!

Yes, the snow started here about 9 AM on the dot as predicted, remarkably. I'm using my new Roku receiver  with my Netflix account to watch movies all day.  Watching Kate & Leopold now. Needed a little shot of Hugh.










Betsy


----------



## Ann in Arlington

Betsy the Quilter said:


> Yes, the snow started here about 9 AM on the dot as predicted, remarkably.


See, and I thought I'd heard starting in the afternoon. . . . .whatever!. . . .I think we have about an inch so far. . . . .


----------



## geoffthomas

Good Morning KindleBoards.
It is 18 here in Derwood, MD and weather.com does not expect it to go above 19.
snow expected most of the day.
We have perhaps over an inch now, but the roads are actually slick.
So I will probably not venture out again today.
Except to clean the driveway (of course).

Have a great day.


----------



## Edward C. Patterson

Betsy:

I just finishd Th Lightning Thief and enjoyed it. Have the second book up and ready to go. Considering that Riordon's previous genre writing was pretty "adult" and seedy, I'm amazed at his arange. I kept thinking "Catcher in the Rye" meets "Huck Finn." Harry Potter, to me at least, is a different breed altogether. That mantal is difficult to inherit.

Ed Patterson


----------



## Susan in VA

Temps dropped since since morning; it was only 16 around three PM today.  Just over four inches of snow so far and still coming down heavily.

Went out in it with DD and played around a while (it's too dry and fluffy for a snowman, alas!), and then came in to warm up with hot chocolate with lots of marshmallows.  


(I don't have to shovel until it stops snowing, right?  )


----------



## geoffthomas

Susan you can wait until it melts.

I have it on good authority that many around here do just that.

I will have to make sure that we get out on Monday - back to work you know.

But for today, I am thawing some of that chili that I froze a few months ago (recipe on the chili thread).


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Still snowing here, we have about five inches or more in northern VA.  Good day for movies.  Watching Rosewood now, which is a depressing movie but I've been wanting to watch it.  I already watched the Princess Diaries, which I'd never seen.  Maybe a Fred Astaire movie next.

Betsy


----------



## geoffthomas

Oh yeah, now that the sun has disappeared (was it ever there?) it is now 14 degrees.


----------



## Anju 

I'm back - ugh!


----------



## Richard in W.Orange

Good Morning KB folx!

 The house is naked on the inside, well a few little window candles to do today but otherwise. . . 

I think it is going to be time to make draperies for my living room, I have DBL's sewing machine so perhaps that can be my current project. And where I've made drapes before, the last ones were something on the lines of 40' x 30' 40 oz velour (which is so over the top for the house) that I may have some issues. We shall see. Maybe fabric shopping today 

Its el frigido here I have frosty storm windows and well, that is never a good sign. Apparently though, my utility (PSE&G) isn't much worried about my paying for actual gas as my gas bill for JANUARY was only $63. How I must love the estimated read. I wonder when they'll actually catch me at home and read it for real?

It appears one of my neighbors has a crack in their boiler just at the water line ... billowy steam coming from their chimney

hmmm...time for more coffee.

(oh and if I get sad about the nekked inside the house I'll just go out and plug back in all the outside decorations to make myself happy)


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Good Morning!

It is 12 degrees here in northern VA!

Snow everywhere....   Hope my brother gets here this evening with no problems (roads should be good by then, for sure) so he can take us to the airport tomorrow!

Stay warm everyone!

Betsy


----------



## drenee

7 degrees this morning.  The sun is trying to shine.  

I decided to set goals for myself this year.  I have plenty of cross stitch projects that I've been ignoring thanks to KB.  
My first goal was to complete a gift by the end of January.  I finished last night.  
The next one is the end of March.  Since I'm not working for the next 6 weeks I don't think I should have any excuses for not completing it.  

Richard, you have to let us know what fabric you get.  We love talking fabrics.  

Betsy, have a safe flight.  Do NOT put your K in the pocket of the airline seat.  

Have a great Sunday everyone.
deb


----------



## Margaret

Good morning everyone!  There is a dusting of snow on the ground and it is about 16 degrees outside of Philly.  I've decided to wait until a little later to go to church, because I take my Mom and she doesn't really need to freeze. (Although she is probably sitting by the door with her coat on, even though I did call to let her know I would be late.)

Betsy, I hope that the snow does not interfere with your travel plans. Have a safe flight tomorrow.

Deb, I hope you are feeling well.  

Richard, I hate that naked house  feeling that comes when Christmas is all put away, even though it is a relief when I finely get it all finished.  I decorate my family room with snowmen for Christmas, and for the last few years I have kept them up and scattered them throughout the rest of the house when everything else goes away.  I figure they can be justified as "Winter Decorations."  They stay up until it is time to bring down the bunnies and eggs for Easter.

Having the family over yesterday was great.  Our house really seem empty without them sometimes.  My oldest grandaughter is in Kindergarten, and reading has just started to click for her.  She spent the day reading everything from cereal boxes to birthday cards to some actual children's books we have around.  Maybe there is a Kindle in her future.

I am going down town to see a play today called The Eclectic Society.  I've never heard of it, so I hope it is a good one.

Sorry, I've rambled on for a long time.  So, have a good day and stay safe and warm.


----------



## Anju 

60 deg with no clouds in the sky, but showers predicted -  
Have a safe trip Betsy - and as deb said don't put your kindle in the pocket of the seat in front of you  
I have some serapes that I am going to use for "drapes" - nothing dull about this gezerette  

Tomorrow is a holiday here, but retirees lives go on as usual.
Hope everyone has a terrific day.


----------



## Leslie

Good morning everyone,

6 degrees and lots of sun this morning, but it is cold.

We went to the "have a seat" fundraiser for my daughter's school (Project Graduation) last night and I bought two chairs. One was painted by the artist who did the illustrations for the book about Andre the seal. I love it. A nice piece to add to my growing collection of Maine art. The other chair will be a gift for my daughter. It was designed by her art teacher.










Have a great day, everyone. I still need to write those book reviews. I never got to it yesterday.

L


----------



## drenee

Leslie, what an interesting fundraiser.  I worked with Project Graduation when my kids were in school.  We never had anything like that.  I would love to see pictures.  
deb


----------



## Anju 

What a darling Andre!  And what a terrific fundraiser!


----------



## Leslie

drenee said:


> Leslie, what an interesting fundraiser. I worked with Project Graduation when my kids were in school. We never had anything like that. I would love to see pictures.
> deb


It was a good fundraiser and turned out better than I expected. The people who were in charge aren't the most organized folks in the world, so I was expecting a disaster but it wasn't. The worst part was that the auctioneer never showed up! Someone stepped in and volunteered and she did a good job, but if they had had a real auctioneer, I suspect more money would have been raised, because he would have known how to make people keep bidding.

Here are some (not all) of the chairs. Be patient, this page loads very slowly.

http://cbhs.portlandschools.org/seat.html

If you look at the second row of five, up from the bottom (or five down from the top), the chair I bought is second from the left. It has a mermaid painted on the seat. The same artist did the chair that it's second from the left in the top row of five. It has an artist painting a model painted on the seat. That one was in the silent auction and I bid on that too -- but in the end, didn't get it. That's fine. The guy who did was bidding against me in the live auction and I won that, so we both went away happy.

The chair my daughter and I did is on the far right, second from the bottom. We glued a portion of a puzzle of Portland Head Light on the seat. On the back slats we glued puzzle pieces in stripes of color. Then we very heavily urethaned the whole thing so it was nice and shiny. We glued the cover of the puzzle box on the bottom of the seat. We called the chair "Puzzle Head Light."

L


----------



## loonlover

Good morning all.  It in the 20's this morning, but supposed to go to 40 with increasing sunshine.  That should mean no white in the yard by evening.  Our street is dry this morning so Intinst shouldn't have a problem getting to work today.  His lead called yesterday and said they were working from 12 to 12 today.  I'll fix him a big breakfast and pack two lunches for him.

Betsy - have a safe trip tomorrow.

Hope everyone has a good day today.  Stay warm.


----------



## geoffthomas

Good Morning all.
It is 13 in Derwood today.
High might be 29.
But sunny mostly.

Enjoy the day.


----------



## drenee

That is just too amazing, Leslie.  The puzzle chair is a creative idea.
deb


----------



## Susan in VA

Good morning!

It's a brisk but sunny 15 degrees here this morning, going up to 33.   There are six inches of snow on my deck, and I don't know whether I can get out today  --  a plow came down the street yesterday afternoon when it had snowed two inches, but then another four fell on top of that so that we have a snowed-in street AND snow piles by the side of the (already narrow) street.        Hoping I can get out for afternoon plans.

Deb, will you post pics of your cross stitch projects as you finish them?  Or maybe even before-and-after... the current half-done state and then later, so you can remind yourself of how much you've accomplished. 

Enjoy the weekend, everyone...  and intinst, hang in there!


----------



## drenee

Susan, that's a good idea, and would make me accountable.  I'll work on pictures today and figuring out how to post them.  
deb


----------



## Ann in Arlington

Good Morning. . . .well, snowfall topped out at just about 6 inches.  It's probably about time I get off my behind and go shovel some. . . .of course DH is not home again. . . .ohhhh. . . .bright red cardinal in the pear tree outside the window. . . . .anyway, a friend is going to pick me up and take me to their house and then we'll go to church together this evening and out to dinner afterward. . . . .won't have a computer so it'll be a Kindle kind of day!

Eeek. . . .it's cold too:  only 18. . . .brrrrrr


----------



## Meredith Sinclair

Good Mornin'. I woke up on the sofa...  Guess I fell asleep before the news last night... my hubby never bothers to wake me... I always tell him that I will get up 'in a minute' and I never do. So why waste his breath, when I am _out_, I am out!

Anyway, it is about 35 degrees here and I think this is going to be a good day to clean the entire house. It only got up to about 37 yesterday, and for us that is cold. So it looks like it will be like the same today, might as well stay inside.


----------



## akagriff

It's still cold but sunny in Minnesota.  It's still January so it should be cold in Minnesota.
There is a Little League baseball meeting today.  I'm going to take that as a first indicator of spring coming.  
I was going to go to lunch with my parents today but that was cancelled.  Maybe I'll do some laundry and send the kids to their rooms to do a little cleaning.  That always gives me a little quiet reading time.


----------



## Susan in VA

Meredith Sinclair said:


> Anyway, it is about 35 degrees here and I think this is going to be a good day to clean the entire house.


The _entire_ house in a day?!? Meredith, unless you live on some planet where one day lasts about a year, I don't know how you manage that....



Spoiler



Of course, there are times when it seems that Texas IS another planet...


----------



## Jeff

Good morning. I'm ignoring the above Texas slur and the cold weather.


----------



## Meredith Sinclair

Susan in VA said:


> The _entire_ house in a day?!? Meredith, unless you live on some planet where one day lasts about a year, I don't know how you manage that....
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> Of course, there are times when it seems that Texas IS another planet...


Go re-read that my friend... I said a _good day_ to clean the entire house... I did not say I was actually going to do it!  
And I figure if you eat our Girl Scout cookies you did not mean to offend with the _other planet_ comment.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Susan in VA said:


> The _entire_ house in a day?!? Meredith, unless you live on some planet where one day lasts about a year, I don't know how you manage that....


Well, "cleaning house" may mean different things to different people...for me it means there's nothing physically dangerous about the house--no potentially flammable piles of paper near electrical outlets or banana peels on the floor, for example.  Dust is a protective layer.

Betsy


----------



## Ann in Arlington

Cleaning my house means I get out a change of sheets for the cleaning lady and make sure I leave her a check on the kitchen counter. 

This time I will leave a note about extra dusting needed in the family room now that DH is done with the floor. . . . . .


----------



## Jeff

Deb, the photos don't open. The page asks for a login name and password.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Deb,

Even with my flickr password, I can't see your photos, you have them set as "private."

Betsy


----------



## drenee

Okay...sorry.  I'm working on it now.
deb


----------



## drenee

I'm not sure I changed the right settings.  If you still can't click and see than maybe I need to make a photobucket account instead.  
deb


----------



## Susan in VA

Hey now, there was no slur intended at all with that comment! But you have to admit that some things are just, well, _different_ in Texas. (And California, for that matter, but different in a different way from Texas).

And I've only visited Texas a few times for very short trips, but liked it enough to buy a "Don't Mess With Texas" bumper sticker.  (No, I don't have it on my car.) And besides, Texas is my current source of Girl Scout cookies, so who am I to complain??



Betsy the Quilter said:


> Dust is a protective layer.


I like that.  I'm sure it protects even better when cat hair is mixed in.


----------



## Meredith Sinclair

Betsy the Quilter said:


> Well, "cleaning house" may mean different things to different people...for me it means there's nothing physically dangerous about the house--no potentially flammable piles of paper near electrical outlets or banana peels on the floor, for example.  Dust is a protective layer.
> Betsy


OK, so, yea... cleaning the entire house to me means putting things back into their appropriate rooms, sweeping, vacuuimg, mopping and dusting, changing linens, laundry and dishes. This does not mean cleaning out closets or anything big... I call that a "Spring cleaning"...


----------



## drenee

This one is for my youngest son. I'd like to have it completed by the end of March.









This one is for my youngest grandson. Hopefully I can have it done by the end of May.









This is the one I completed last night.

deb

Woo hoo for me for figuring this out. I'm not sure why the top two pictures are blurry. They're not like that when I look at them on my computer.


----------



## Jeff

drenee said:


> This one is for my youngest son. I'd like to have it completed by the end of March.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This one is for my youngest grandson. Hopefully I can have it done by the end of May.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is the one I completed last night.


----------



## drenee

Thank you, Jeff.
deb


----------



## loonlover

Betsy the Quilter said:


> Dust is a protective layer.


LOL, but in agreement.

I always felt it was better to spend time with the boys when they were growing up, than spend all my time at home worrying about whether the house was in perfect shape. Now that the boys are gone and I am retired, I still feel like there are better things to do with my time. I vacuum more often than I dust, I keep the laundry and the dishes caught up, and deal with the rest as I want to instead of feeling like I have to. Luckily, Intinst is not one who insists on everything being spotless. He has a brother-in-law who travels every week and there better not be anything out of place when he's home on the weekends. I attribute that to living in a hotel room for most of the week.


----------



## drenee

Good Monday morning.  
15 degrees this early morning.  
I've been up since before 5.  I guess my body doesn't realize I'm not going to work today.  
Have a great day, KB friends.  Dress warm.
deb


----------



## Margaret

Good morning!  We are starting the day here at around 24 degrees and headed up to a balmy 34.  So it will be a bit warmer than it has been.  Deb, your cross stitch designs are beautiful, especially the one for your grandson.  I decided a long time ago that I do not have the patience to do handicrafts, I have started many projects, not enjoyed one minute I spent working on them, and have not finished even one. I greatly admire those who do make things.  We have a special week at school this week with many programs, speakers and open houses for parents and prospective parents, so I need to get in and put things in order.  Have a good Monday!


----------



## drenee

Thank you, Margaret.  I LOVE cross stitching.  I wish I had taken pictures of all of the projects I've done over the years.  
deb


----------



## Richard in W.Orange

Good Morning ... its cold here (but not as cold) 28 according to things online .. up and the dawn breaks over manhattan

Off to work soon


----------



## Leslie

Good morning everyone,

16 degrees with a sunny day predicted here in Maine.

L


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Good morning, taking care of a few last minute details on the computer before we leave in about 1 1/2 hours for the airport for a long day of traveling. (And no, I won't put Eleanor the K in the seat pocket, learned too much here on KB!)  Will check in when I get settled in the condo in SD.  Hmmm.  May have to do a hot tub first!  

It's 10 degrees here in northern VA, it's 53 in San Diego.  Tomorrow's report from SD for real.

Betsy


----------



## geoffthomas

Good Morning all.

Good bye Betsy-safe traveling - enjoy yourself.

It is 10 this morning in Derwood, MD.
Predicted to go up to 36 later.
And sunny all day.

But I will dress warmly.
Metro is not known for warmth.

Have a great day.


----------



## Ann in Arlington

My widget shows 23.  . .positively balmy compared to the weekend.

Wonderful neighbor came over and shoveled my walks since DH was in Cincinnati. . . .

Off to work this morning. . . . .safe travels to Betsy and a great day to everyone else.


----------



## Anju 

60 and raining, big boomers all night, the rain gauge is on the porch edge and shows 5 inches   cloudy but don't know what is in store - probably upper 70's.  Quiet day for me today.  Holiday here so will be quiet all around.

Love the chairs Leslie, don't know if I could use them for other than decoration!  The light house was terrific, I think better than the artist painting the model.

Nice work deb - I did one cross stick many many many years ago and that was enough.


----------



## Jeff

Good morning, everyone. It's 32 degrees in this part of Texas. Safe trip, Betsy.


----------



## Anju 

Keep forgetting - how could I    Fly safely Betsy!


----------



## crebel

Good Morning everyone.  Such talented folks we have here.  The chairs are really unique and I love the cross-stitch.  I stopped in to KB yesterday, but had a migraine and brain wasn't functioning well enough to post, all better today.  Had a great time with the family Saturday and yes, besides eating, all we did was stare at, hold and talk about the baby!

We have warmed up to 19 degrees this morning, guess I has to get warmer to snow again this afternoon.  I have no idea if the phrase "it's too cold to snow" is scientific or not, but folks around here seem to think it is true.

Safe and happy day to all.  Extra safe wishes to Betsy and have fun!

Chris


----------



## loonlover

Currently 27, going to 43 today.  Most of the roads are clear in the central part of the state.  Grass and some areas in parking lots are still icy.  I'm planning on waiting to go out until this afternoon.  Intinst ended up just working 8 hours yesterday.  He said there were still a few places that were icy on his way home.  You had to be careful under bridges or in areas that the sun doesn't reach due to trees.  He was glad he was coming home at 8:30 instead of midnight.

Betsy - safe trip

Everybody have a good Monday.


----------



## Elmore Hammes

Good morning, all. Slightly warmer today than the last couple, expect mid 20's in central Indiana. Busy couple days as I try to get everything done ahead of leaving for another mission trip Wednesday evening. Everyone have a great day!
Elmore


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

We're at the Silver Diner restaurant in BWI Thurgood Marshall Airport, finishing a nice breakfast.  Eleanor the Kindle sailed through security in my purse.(I turned her off completely as I always do.)  I however had to go through the body scanner (I think I glow in the dark now) and because of the huge number of electronics I travel with, as well as binoculars and a spotting scope, had to have my hands and wheel-on luggage checked for residue, which I'm fine with!  Hubby was glad he didn't have to go through the body scan--he doesn't want to glow in the dark.  

Thanks for all the good wishes, folks!  I'll send you a picture of our view when we get there!

Betsy


----------



## Andra

Happy Monday everyone.
My little part of Texas is 38 and dreary.  We have a light rain falling and no sun yet.


----------



## Susan in VA

Nowhere near morning, but this seems like the place to check in and say hi anyway.  

Sunny and cold here, just enough snow on the street that it takes me three or four tries to get up the hill, but once I'm out the main roads are all fine.  Had to go out and get an extra copy of the newspaper...  the Kiddo is in it, on the Kids' Post page, so I needed a clean copy for her "special events" box.  

Housecleaning day, so I'd better not let myself get sidetracked here on KB for too long.


----------



## Margaret

A quick good morning to everyone!  It is about 22 degrees here and should go into the mid thirties by afternoon.  There's a possibility of snow tonight.  Elmore, have a safe trip tomorrow.  Betsy, I hope that you have arrived safely and are settled in.  I'm late for a meeting, so enjoy your Tuesday!


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Good morning!!!

It's San Diego but the sun isn't up yet, so it's not sunny!  (But it's supposed to be cloudy today, which means there will be some clouds for some of the day, rarely all day.)  56 degrees at 3 in the morning here.     A far cry from the 10 degrees it was in northern VA yesterday when I got up.  I can live with the clouds.

Good flight, thanks for all the travel wishes!  It was a good flight, a little delayed out of Baltimore, but they made up time so we weren't late.  By the time we got the rental car, the condo keys and ate dinner, it was pretty late by our body clocks, so we went to sleep.  Now I'm up realllly early!

Everyone have a great day!

Betsy


----------



## Jeff

It's Groundhog Day!










Good morning, all. It's 45 deep in the heart of Texas.


----------



## Leslie

Good morning and Happy Groundhog Day to all you wonderful people. I wonder if Phil will see his shadow?

Cold here in Maine...9 degrees right now. It was 10 when I got up 45 minutes ago so that fact that the temperature is going down seems to be an ominous sign. LOL

L


----------



## drenee

24 currently, high of 38 and snow showers today.

Happy Groundhog Day.
deb


----------



## Richard in W.Orange

Good Morning ... happy GH day ... I have to say the rodent is at least as accurate as most weathermen so ...

Nothing to report otherwise


----------



## Anju 

Good morning all - 60 deg on my porch, and RAINING again!  I have to be at the doctors office at 0815 and not looking forward to schlepping to the bus with my cane and the big picture package from the MRI in the rain   but it's been raining since 4 and doesn't appear to want to stop, sun isn't up yet so can't tell for sure.

The locals say this much heavy rain in Jan and Feb portends a good rainy season!


----------



## Ann in Arlington

If it's anything like here in Punxatawny, the GH will NOT see his shadow.  We're expecting another possible inch of snow this evening (6 inches fell saturday and most still on the ground) to start during evening home-going. . . .that will be exciting.   And another possible storm system for the weekend.  So.  I think Phil should say winter will be over EARLY!!!!!  

Good Morning everyone!


----------



## geoffthomas

Good Morning.
Happy Groundhog day to all of you too.
27 here. going up to 36.
Have a great first day in SD, Betsy.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Ann in Arlington said:


> If it's anything like here in Punxatawny, the GH will NOT see his shadow. We're expecting another possible inch of snow this evening (6 inches fell saturday and most still on the ground) to start during evening home-going. . . .that will be exciting.  And another possible storm system for the weekend. So. I think Phil should say winter will be over EARLY!!!!!


Sorry to hear this, Ann... 

Betsy


----------



## akagriff

It's cold in Minnesota.  I think we may have gotten 2-3 inches of snow yesterday/this morning.
I had a bout of insomnia last night and was awake until 2:30.  My dog started barking at 4:00.  
It should be a fun day at work today.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

akagriff said:


> It's cold in Minnesota. I think we may have gotten 2-3 inches of snow yesterday/this morning.
> I had a bout of insomnia last night and was awake until 2:30. My dog started barking at 4:00.
> It should be a fun day at work today.


Caffiene is your friend.  Stay warm!

Betsy


----------



## drenee

Ann, I know you'll probably be on this evening, but be sure to check in here so we all know you're home safe.
Thank you,
deb (Who is not working, has all of her transcripts done, and can now spend wayyyy too much time on KB worrying about her KB friends.)


----------



## crebel

Good Morning everyone.  I am extremely disappointed P. Phil saw his shadow this morning, I was hoping Ann would be right.  He would not have seen his shadow here - grey and gloomy, but happily up to 27 degrees!

Betsy - glad you arrived safe and sound to much warmer weather, enjoy!  Hope Elmore arrives/arrived safely to his destination as well.

Dona, you be careful in the rain - you are so sweet you will probably melt!

Deb, enjoy a day of leisure - try not to worry about everyone, but it is nice to know how much you care about the wonderful folks here.  I have an exciting day of laundry, bill paying and errands planned .

Safe and happy day to all  .

Chris


----------



## loonlover

Good Morning.  Happy Ground Hog Day.

It's 35 and overcast, supposed to stay that way most of the day.


----------



## luvmy4brats

Good morning! It's 31 here. We're expecting a bit more snow here today (on top of the 11 we got Saturday)

Betsy, glad to see you made it to Cali safely. I hope you enjoy your trip.


----------



## intinst




----------



## Ann in Arlington

drenee said:


> Ann, I know you'll probably be on this evening, but be sure to check in here so we all know you're home safe.
> Thank you,
> deb (Who is not working, has all of her transcripts done, and can now spend wayyyy too much time on KB worrying about her KB friends.)


Thanks for the concern deb. . . .snow is not nearly the issue for us as it is for many. 

As of right now, it has barely started flurrying. . .though they are now saying 3 to 6 inches by the morning. Probably will be some delays. . .but not for us.  DH has to clear the church grounds for morning Mass, and I go in unless the government is closed. 

OTOH. . . . .they're also saying there's another system coming up the coast that could produce "significant" snowfall on the weekend. . . . . .


----------



## Susan in VA

Good evening, everyone.... checking in late again because we've had a busy day, and it will stay busy for me until late tonight since I have some school deadlines this week -- couple of papers due by Thursday and two exams to be taken by Saturday. Guess I won't be on KB much for a couple of days. <sigh>

Hope everyone is doing well -- have fun in the sunshine, Betsy -- the snow here has started but it's not really sticking yet, just making the roads wet. Supposed to be 3-6 inches out here too, ten miles or so from where Ann is.


----------



## Susan in VA

Welll... hmmm... last yesterday, first today... good morning, everyone!

Five inches of snow here overnight, and the public schools have a snow day. So we'll get to do something special too, just not sure what yet. First order of business is to go back to bed, and hope that DD sleeps in so that I can catch up on sleep a bit too. 

Supposed to go up to a sunny almost-40 today, so much of it will melt. Hmmm.... thinking.... fresh snow and upper 30's... maybe an ideal day to hit the slopes? <Sigh> Nahhh.... I wish.... but the homework deadlines aren't going away.  Still, I'm going to try to talk myself into it. There are a couple of options about two hours from here, not Rockies-standard for you lucky people out there but perfectly decent for the East Coast... and certainly more than enough for a Kiddo 's first time.

OK, definitely rambling here. Back to bed. 

Have a nice day everyone!


----------



## Margaret

Happy Wednesday to all!  It is 31 degrees here with about an inch of snow on the ground.  I can't complain.  Our weather has not been all that bad in this area.  I was hoping for a two hour delay to the school day, but we don't always get what we want.  I'm going in early to finish last minute decorating for tomorrow's open house.  Enjoy your special school snow day, Susan.  It is cool that you and your daughter get to decide how to spend it.  Stay safe and warm everyone!


----------



## Ann in Arlington

Good Morning. . . .up early as DH must go in early to clear the walks at the church.  I'll hit the Starbucks in the Pentagon and read my Kindle for an hour before I have to go to the office.  Not ideal, (well the Kindle reading is nice) but the option is to drive myself to a different office and take the bus and then we've got two cars that have to get home, and there's 'supposed' to be choir practice tonight but he might cancel that -- but he shouldn't because temps are supposed to go to 40 so if the sun comes out even a little bit there will be plenty of melting so no traffic worries. . .our street was even plowed and is now basically clear though not dry.

Clearly I ramble when it's too early in the morning.  

Hope everyone has a great day. . .guess I'll head to the shower and try to get myself moving.

(oh, I think we got about 6 inches overnight; temp is about 30. . . .)


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Good morning! 55 degrees here in "Sandy Eggo" as Ann calls it (love that, Ann). No snow in the forecast. At home, the grandkids all have to be at school on time in the districts they live in, no joy there! We spent today enjoying the warmth, putting in staples for our stay and taking a nap. 

Here's a pic from yesterday's morning walk:










A few more at my trip blog www.truetrip.blogspot.com

Stay warm, y'all! Hope everyone has a fantabulous day.

Betsy


----------



## Richard in W.Orange

26 and about 3" of snow on the ground. Going to get moving earlier today as I haven't commuted in snow in a while and I don't know if that will change things -- like having to get myself to the train.

Good Morning all!


----------



## Leslie

Good morning and greetings from snowless Maine where it is 18 degrees this morning. Cloudy today. Have a good Wednesday everyone!

L


----------



## Edward C. Patterson

Leslie, my dear. Pennsylvania has just sent you our snow.  

Ed Patterson


----------



## Anju 

59 - 60 all day yesterday, today the same.  Again this rain says it's gonna be a good rainy season - hope so, so far 2-1/2 inches since yesterday morning.  Staying in and DH is going to fix breakfast    He's gotta learn how, only 1-1/2 week before surgery.  Good day to read though, sorry for you snowbound and working folks.  But have a good day anyway.


----------



## geoffthomas

I did snow all night.
Got about 6 inches.
So I had to clean the cars and shovel the drive.
Now I need to go to work - late.
29 now, going to 39 cloudy.

Oh yeah, good morning and have a nice day.
Have a great time Betsy.


----------



## loonlover

28 and partly cloudy but the sun is shining in my back door.  High today is to be 43.  Haircuts this morning so I'll have to make sure Intinst is up a little earlier today.  Other than that, same old, same old.

Good morning all.  Everyone have a good day.


----------



## Elmore Hammes

Good morning, all. 25 degrees in central Indiana. I am packing for my Mexico Mission trip this morning and leaving this afternoon. Be back in about 10 days. Have a great day (and 10 more great days in advance).
Elmore


----------



## loonlover

Have a safe trip, Elmore.


----------



## Jeff

Good morning everyone. It's 43 with and expected high of 44, in the heart of Texas.


----------



## crebel

5 degrees with sunshine this morning.  Good morning everyone!

Safe and happy day to all.

Chris


----------



## drenee

Elmore, have a safe and productive trip.  I wish you could keep us updated, but I understand you and your group have very important things to accomplish.  

33 degrees and snowing here currently.  We did not have any snow overnight.  We are also expecting a more significant storm from the Gulf starting Friday afternoon.  

I ran over a deer on my way to treatment this morning.  It was in the middle of Rt. 22 as I came over a small hill.  
It doesn't seem to have damaged my car.  Then as I was coming home there was a deer on the opposite side of 22 in the road.  It was more to the side and I could swerve and miss.  The most interesting part is that my heart rate didn't even increase.  That's kind of sad.  
deb


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Deb, stay safe on the roads!  Elmore, safe trip!

Betsy


----------



## Meredith Sinclair

drenee said:


> Elmore, have a safe and productive trip. I wish you could keep us updated, but I understand you and your group have very important things to accomplish.
> 
> 33 degrees and snowing here currently. We did not have any snow overnight. We are also expecting a more significant storm from the Gulf starting Friday afternoon.
> 
> I ran over a deer on my way to treatment this morning. It was in the middle of Rt. 22 as I came over a small hill.
> It doesn't seem to have damaged my car. Then as I was coming home there was a deer on the opposite side of 22 in the road. It was more to the side and I could swerve and miss. The most interesting part is that my heart rate didn't even increase. That's kind of sad.
> deb


Oh my, Deb... glad you are OK, I would still be shaking, in fact I _am_ shaking.  Please be careful.


----------



## drenee

Thank you, Meredith.  It should have upset me more.  I didn't have time to swerve and thank goodness my car was able to straddle it.  I know the first thing I thought is I wish I had my Trailblazer.  Hahaha.  Thinking about it later it occurred to me that if the deer had been any larger it could have made me wreck.  

The deer were very active this evening when we were out also.  I'm thinking they're preparing for whatever this weather is that's coming.
deb


----------



## Meredith Sinclair

drenee said:


> Thank you, Meredith. It should have upset me more. I didn't have time to swerve and thank goodness my car was able to straddle it. I know the first thing I thought is I wish I had my Trailblazer. Hahaha. Thinking about it later it occurred to me that if the deer had been any larger it could have made me wreck.
> The deer were very active this evening when we were out also. I'm thinking they're preparing for whatever this weather is that's coming.
> deb


I knoooow! We have lots of deer near us and people around here wreck a lot. I drive a Jeep Commander so I feel safe but a deer? Woah! They scare me... I almost crashed into three at once in my inlaws van around Christmas. Very scary. We also have hogs out here. BIG ONES! I am so glad you are alright. OT: I can never get on here until at least 5 PM during the week. But it was really rainy and yucky, not much to talk about.


----------



## drenee

Good morning.  
Been awake for about an hour.  I see a nap in my afternoon.  
Treatment this morning, oncologist appointment, and a much needed visit to my hairdresser.
deb


----------



## Richard in W.Orange

Good Morning, Hope everyone has great days ... looks like cold and clear will be the order of the day here !


----------



## Leslie

Good morning everyone,

17 degrees and cloudy right now but sun is predicted. A busy day at the Free Clinic for me.

L


----------



## Jeff

Another wet, dreary, mid-40s kinda day in central Texas. Good morning, everybody.


----------



## crebel

Good Morning.  Up early for me with things on my mind, maybe a nap this afternoon.  Still sending good thoughts your way Deb.  Safe and happy day to all.  29 degrees and more snow on the way.


----------



## geoffthomas

Good morning.
It is 26 in Derwood, MD, going up to 38 and sunny all day?
Big bad snow thingy coming Friday/Sat.

Have a terrific day.


----------



## Ann in Arlington

Good Morning!  blue sky. . . I can still see a half a moon. .. clear and kinda cold but not frigid.  Today will NOT be a good day to go to the grocery store. . . .or, at least, if you don't get there before noon, expect them to be out of the necessities!


----------



## Anju 

deb hope all is better today and the deer stay off the roads.

it's 58, still, raining, still but "supposed" to go away sometime today.  Another day to stay indoors and read.  Made a big pot of turkey/ rice/ veg soup yesterday so at least will be able to fill DH's belly  

Where Elmore is going/has gone, has the same weather, he's going to be soggy - yuck!


----------



## Margaret

Good morning everyone!  Have a great Thursday!


----------



## luvmy4brats

Good Morning! It's 30 degrees and sunny over here on the eastern shore of MD. Things aren't looking good for the weekend, so I better do my grocery shopping today and the sooner the better I suppose.


----------



## loonlover

Good  Morning!

Not much temperature change from this morning to this afternoon to happen here.  100% chance of rain today - they got it right!!  A 90% overnight and 40% tomorrow.  Looks like we may be continuing the wetter than normal that started last year.

Hope everyone stays safe on their trips to the grocery store, drs appointments, and on the way to work and back home.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Good Morning!

It's cloudy right now in San Diego and 56 degrees, but it's early. Here' a picture from yesterday's cloudy day:









Stay safe, everyone!

Betsy


----------



## Ann in Arlington

Anyone else from Northern VA/DC suburbs have the urge to slap Betsy upside the head?


----------



## drenee

I sure didn't like the "cloudy" comment.  

Ann, I believe we're going to like her pictures even less after tomorrow's storm hits.
deb


----------



## Ann in Arlington

DH will leave for work tomorrow morning and I don't expect to see him home again before Saturday evening. . .maybe even Sunday. . . . .


----------



## loonlover

It's not just those from the Northern VA/DC suburbs that noticed.

Intinst's comment to me this morning:  Betsy really knows how to rub it in.


----------



## drenee

I missed that comment.  Go intinst.
deb


----------



## loonlover

drenee said:


> I missed that comment. Go intinst.
> deb


The comment was made to me. I edited my entry to reflect that. Sorry if I confused anyone.

I don't think he was alert enough at that time to comment here. The ten hour days are affecting him.


----------



## drenee

I'm sorry, intinst.  How's the knee holding up?
deb


----------



## Susan in VA

Good whatever-it-is... it's a quarter past midnight, so technically that means it's Saturday morning, but since I haven't been to bed yet it still feels like Friday night...

Totally hectic day here -- since it's been a really busy week, I didn't check any news beyond the top two or three CNN headlines in the past few days, no local news at all.... and even though I usually have the news/traffic/weather on in the car, this week I've had that off as well because DD and I had things to talk about whenever we were out... and so I didn't find out until about 3 PM that we're supposed to be getting 16-24 inches of snow in the next two days, starting tomorrow mid-morning.   I knew it was supposed to snow, but I thought maybe a couple of inches tops.... so all plans for the remainder of the day got scrapped, things for tomorrow and Saturday got rescheduled, the obligatory grocery run got done (so many wild-eyed panicky people ), and right after some early-morning work I'm doing a library run for DD.... and then probably not budging out of the house until Tuesday.



Ann in Arlington said:


> Anyone else from Northern VA/DC suburbs have the urge to slap Betsy upside the head?


<raises hand>
It does look pretty though...

Everyone have a great weekend, stay warm and safe!


----------



## intinst

Susan in VA said:


> Good whatever-it-is... it's a quarter past midnight, so technically that means it's Saturday morning, but since I haven't been to bed yet it still feels like Friday night...


Ah Susan? It's only Friday morning now.


----------



## Richard in W.Orange

Susan in VA said:


> Good whatever-it-is... it's a quarter past midnight, so technically that means it's Saturday morning, but since I haven't been to bed yet it still feels like Friday night...


Susan...are you on the otherside of the dateline and didn't tell us? (Cause unless I did 24 in bed its Friday) 

Well, they're calling for snow here too .. 6-8 and I'm all ready over it because yesterday was nice and people had gone a little nutty all ready.

Anway its in the lowish 20s here...too dark to know what the clouds look like at this point but if it snows I'm ready for that and I am still going to costco tomorrow because its not Milk/Bread and TP on my list (although the first two are there) but general FOOD. If I'm snowed in for a week I am going to be VERY tired of chicken based soup (got lots of stock from the holidays) and other things that oh, wait, I have a KA .. I can BAKE bread .. oh well maybe I would last much longer...

Have good days all ... look out at the pretty...don't get wrapped in the inconvenience ... (or you all get lectures in the summer when it hits 90 and is tooo hot.


----------



## Margaret

Good Morning!  About thirty degrees here and it does sound as though we will have some snow through tomorrow.  Hopefully, we will not get too much until after tonight's rush hour.  Betsy, San Diego looks beautiful, especially from the dreary East Coast.  Stay warm everyone and if possible experience this weekend's winter weather from inside your houses.


----------



## drenee

Morning.  31 currently.  Snow expected to start early this afternoon.
I should be safely tucked in by then.  
Everyone be safe. 
deb


----------



## Leslie

Good morning,

6 degrees here and a sunny, but cold, day is predicted for Maine. My husband woke me up by saying, "They're predicting 18 to 24 inches of snow..." and then when I gasped, he said, "in Baltimore!" LOL

My daughter has officially overslept despite the fact that the mommy-clock (ie, me) has tried to wake her up 6 times. So, late we are. I think I'll take myself out for a bagel at Mr. Bagel and then I get my hair cut at 10:15.

Have a good day everyone!

L


----------



## Jeff

Good morning to everyone. It's foggy and 45 here. Hope Susan has a great Saturday and everyone else has a great Friday.


----------



## luvmy4brats

Good morning. It's 30 degrees and cloudy. We should be getting walloped with snow starting just after lunchtime. I did my crazy woman storm preparations yesterday, thinking I could stay firmly entrenched in my house until next Tuesday if needed. Apparently we're out of 1/2 & 1/2 for Joe's coffee and the 3 gallons of 2% milk is unacceptable. So it's one more hopefully quick trip to the store before we hunker down.

The BRATs are excited, they have this huge snow fort they've been working on this week. I think after this storm, they'll be able to turn it into a condo...  

Susan, we almost never know what day it is here. Joe is home from work so I already think it's Saturday.


----------



## Ann in Arlington

Richard you know I will NEVER complain about it being too hot!  

The 'advisory' is in effect here from 10 a.m.  Most area school systems just went ahead and called it off, though some are saying early dismissal.  The federal government has already said it will be closing 4 hours early. . . so that's like 1 p.m.  Yesterday people would stop by to make appointments and when I offered them Monday they'd say. . .weeeellllll. . . . .I'm not sure I'll be here Monday. . . .depends on how long it takes to dig out!  So Monday looks to be hardly any clients and Wednesday and Thursday are booked solid!  

I'm ready. . . .have all required foodstuffs and libations. . . plus plenty of firewood and two fully charged Kindles. . .let the snow come. . . .

Oh, and, Good Morning, everyone!


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Good Morning!

I won't post any pictures today


Spoiler



(not even the hot tub photos)


!  I was only trying to rub it in a little, honest.  Mostly, it just amuses me that the weather forecast here talks about a "cloudy day" and then 9 times out of 10, the cloudy day forecast turns out like the pictures! Yesterday actually was partly cloudy by east coast standards.


Spoiler



57 degrees here now at 6:30 am.



Today, I expect the San Diego version of what's happening on the east coast. 3 inches of rain expected between today and tomorrow, so people are frantically getting ready and the TV stations will have camera crews posted everywhere to show the conditions;  the highways will be littered with car "crashes" as they say here.

Hope that the snow isn't as bad as predicted and the power stays on! Every one stay safe and shovel a little bit at a time so you don't hurt your backs!

For y'all:









Betsy


----------



## Ann in Arlington

Betsy the Quilter said:


> For y'all:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Betsy


LOL! Thanks, Betsy. That makes _me_ feel much better, at least!


----------



## loonlover

Good morning all.  

I hope Susan enjoys her two Saturdays this week.  I can relate, tho, as I have trouble keeping track of the days at times - especially if Intinst's schedule is weird like it was last week.  I've been confused all this week.  

It is 37 degrees here, cloudy and gloomy but not raining at the moment.  Our next chance at snow appears to be Tuesday.

I'm off to take the poodle to the groomer and then buy a few groceries.  It shouldn't be too wild this early.

Everyone have a good day.  Those expecting snow enjoy it.  If you are fortunate enough that no one has to get out, enjoy the extra time with family.


----------



## Anju 

50 deg. and clear skies - a little nippy here  

Everyone stay warm and safe.  Get home quick deb!


----------



## drenee

Home and already under a blanket.  DF wants me to stay at the lake this weekend.  
There's advantages and disadvantages.  Slow internet - disadvantage when trying to keep up with KB.
My snacks and food I bought yesterday are too cumbersome to drag to his house.  
Advantage - the snow will be beautiful on the lake and the trees.  
I guess I need to decide pretty soon here.  He also has to work all weekend, so that's a disadvantage.  
deb


----------



## crebel

Good Morning all.  It is snowing here in Des Moines this morning - nothing too significant yet, we aren't expecting the ginormous amounts those on the East Coast are - stay safe and warm.


----------



## Ann in Arlington

deb. . . .if he was going to be able to be home with you, I'd say go. . . .if not, you may as well stay home where your food and internet are.


----------



## drenee

Ann, that's my thought process as well.  
deb


----------



## cheerio

Good morning, i got snow


----------



## drenee

How much, Cheerio?
deb


----------



## geoffthomas

Well it is 34 now and that is going to be the high for the day.
It will soon go down to 30 - that should be low enough to cause moisture in the air to become snow.
The Federal Govt Agencies are already spreading the word for probable 4 hour early closures.

I will hang around until I get nervous about Metro.
They announced last night that if the snow level - outside - gets to 8 inches, they will stop servicing the above ground stations.
I am not sure what it takes for them to officially announce closing the underground stations (probably no riders).

But I live a little too far from the last underground station to want to walk in 8 inches of snow.
So I will keep a lookout for the "indicators".

Susan (talk about smacking someone) - Hey girl like they said it is only Friday. Congratulations! You have gained an extra day.

And Betsy - thank you for applying the smack for us.  I was having a lot of trouble working up a virual smack.

Have a great day all.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

I read on Facebook that it's already snowing in Richmond...
update:  my friend says it's snowing in Woodbridge...although she's not in Woodbridge, probably got a call from someone!

Betsy


----------



## Anju 

deb, I think it's too late for you to go anywhere, stay put, if you are going to be alone at least you have us KBers.

I can't quite smack Betsy, because my day is actually gonna be more beautiful than hers


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Anju No. 469 said:


> I can't quite smack Betsy, because my day is actually gonna be more beautiful than hers


  Yeah, how come no one ever wants to slap Dona--she has good weather ALL THE TIME! <pouting>


Betsy


----------



## Ann in Arlington

I am in Arlington. . . .it has started snowing here in the last 10 or 15 minutes --- at least it wasn't snowing the last time I looked out, which I think was about 15 or 20 minutes ago, but it is now.  Still nothing shown on radar, however. . . . .


----------



## Lynn

I was going to comment on the weather here in central Florida, but decided not to . It is supposed to rain here also.

Lynn L


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Yeah, Lynn, this is a tough crowd!  

Snowing in Arlington now according to my girlfriend. EDIT:  sorry, Ann, didn't see your post.

Betsy


----------



## Ann in Arlington

The temp is just above freezing, and it's been around 40 the last couple of days so the roads are, so far, just wet. . . .that could ultimately be good or bad. . . .


----------



## B-Kay 1325

Good Morning,  I thought I would post todays forecast here in Tucson:

Tucson International AirportStorm Alert Status: Low
48.0° Fair
Humidity: 74%
Rain: None
Sunrise: 7:14am
Dewpoint: 39.9°
Wind: 8.1 mph
Barometer: 30.11"
Sunset: 6:01pm
Today's Low 43°  Today's High 66°
Tonight Partly Cloudy
Tomorrow Partly Cloudy

Betsy, just thought you might need a little help with the Weather situation.  

Stay safe everyone!!


----------



## luvmy4brats

I told my mother yesterday that I was going to try to pack up and move to Tucson before this storm hits. I'll move in with my aunt.


----------



## B-Kay 1325

Our weather has been up & down with lots of rain, but we have had nothing like you all have been getting.  We have been in a 10 year drought and the rain we've been getting is most welcome.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

B-Kay 1325 said:


> Betsy, just thought you might need a little help with the Weather situation.
> 
> Stay safe everyone!!


Thanks, B-Kay! We might have to start a "Good Weather" thread...lol!

Betsy


----------



## drenee

Just PM each other so we don't have to be jealous... 
deb


----------



## Leslie

27 degrees here in Maine with lots of sun and blue skies...not a cloud in sight. They are predicting sun all through the weekend.

And you guys always thought Maine had lousy weather...LOL.

L


----------



## crebel

Betsy the Quilter said:


> Thanks, B-Kay! We might have to start a "Good Weather" thread...lol!
> 
> Betsy


My first thought was  phhtt on you, then my nicer self said "It would be nice to live vicariously in your beautiful weather." So post away and the rest of us can dream 

Chris


----------



## drenee

Snow just started here.
deb


----------



## Richard in W.Orange

If my Costco is out of Milk I'm blaming you people.

And please tell me that with the government shut down we are actually not PAYING those 4 hours of salaried and hourly time  

really...government closed

and hey... our metro never stops running (NYC) ... well at least mostly not but the LIRR did say they're shutting down if it hits 10"


----------



## geoffthomas

When the Federal Government closes early, it means that the employees can take personal time off without penalty to their future performance reviews.  And contractors do not get paid, so a contractor employee has to take personal time off as well.

When you are paying for hours not worked is when the president announces a paid day off for fed employees. And even then contractors do not get paid.  The only time everyone gets paid is national holidays.  About 20 years ago, it was common practice for the president to declare the Friday after a Thursday Christmas as an additional national holiday. And contractors got paid for not working.  That stopped quickly.


----------



## Susan in VA

intinst said:


> Ah Susan? It's only Friday morning now.


LOL! Intinst, Richard, that's what happens when you have a weird schedule and insufficient sleep for a week...  

OK.... it's Friday _now._... and snowing heavily... though at this point the exact days are pretty much irrelevant, since I've cancelled everything through Monday morning. We're expecting over a foot of snow, and that means we'll be cooped up for days until they get around to plowing our tiny road.

It sure _felt _like Friday yesterday, though....


----------



## Susan in VA

Jeff said:


> Good morning to everyone. It's foggy and 45 here. Hope Susan has a great Saturday and everyone else has a great Friday.


You people are never going to let me hear the end of this, are you.


----------



## drenee

You would be disappointed if they did, Susan.
deb


----------



## Susan in VA

Um, no.  I don't really relish being reminded of my blonde moments and/or senior moments.

But really, Monday was a school holiday, and we've had such a weird schedule for the week with The Great Homeschooling Experiment, and then Wednesday was a snow day (as is today, FRIDAY), and because of DD's changed schedule and the snow I had to reschedule a bunch of my own appointments...  AND I had several school deadlines causing me to be up until the small hours on most days this week...  and I spent yesterday afternoon in the twilight zone pre-storm shopping, surrounded by wild-eyed crazy people fighting over TPB&M.... and then DD's dad rescheduled his planned Sunday return to fly in yesterday, so that further turned the day's plans upside down...  so yeah, I'm a little mixed up right now.


----------



## loonlover

Susan, I do know the feeling and I don't have as much going on as you.  I said something to DH several times yesterday (Thursday) about going to work tomorrow, when actually it is Saturday that I am scheduled to work at the arena.  I attribute it to being retired and not having some place to be each weekday.  I also have more trouble keeping track of the days when I don't work at least one day each week.  This week was complicated because he ended up being off Fri and Sat last week due to the snow.  So when he worked Sunday, it just seemed like the week was way out of kilter.  At least that's my story and I'm sticking to it.


----------



## Leslie

Susan in VA said:


> You people are never going to let hear the end of this, are you.


No. We aren't. Sorry.
   

It's a love thing.


----------



## Susan in VA

<goes into hiding until everyone forgets about this>


----------



## Jeff

Susan in VA said:


> <goes into hiding until everyone forgets about this>


Why? In a couple of hours it will really be Saturday in Virginia.


----------



## Susan in VA

I don't think so...  everything here has been cancelled because of the snow.  It'll probably just stay Friday.


----------



## crebel

Susan in VA said:


> <goes into hiding until everyone forgets about this>


You might as well come out. Otherwise I think you will be hiding for a REALLY LONNNGGGGG time! You know we love you Susan, there are just quite a few Masters of Sarcasm wandering around the KB - I think you can hold your own with them.


----------



## intinst

crebel said:


> You might as well come out. Otherwise I think you will be hiding for a REALLY LONNNGGGGG time! You know we love you Susan, there are just quite a few *Masters of Sarcasm* wandering around the KB - I think you can hold your own with them.


And here I considered my post a gentle reminder for Susan to check her calendar,


----------



## Geoffrey

Good not quite morning everyone (its 3:30).  In 15 minutes I'm starting my day long trek Home.  Guatemala is lovely and warm but I miss my own bed and I want to pet my puppy.


----------



## NogDog

Geoffrey said:


> Good not quite morning everyone (its 3:30). In 15 minutes I'm starting my day long trek Home. Guatemala is lovely and warm but I miss my own bed and I want to pet my puppy.


Glad you have a good excuse (and I hope you have a smooth trip). 5:15 am on a Saturday morning here, and my only excuse is insomnia.


----------



## Margaret

Happy Saturday!  It is only 5:47, but my inner time clock must think that it is a weekday (perhaps it was set by Susan?) because I have been awake for over an hour.  We have a little less than a foot of snow outside, with about the same amount to fall throughout the day.  It looks lovely, but I do not have to go out in it.  I have a cozy day planned - lots of reading of my book for the February reading game and I may even get to some editing of the state book my fifth graders have been working on.  Geoffrey, travel safely.  All of those effected by the snowstorm, stay safe and warm.  Everyone else - enjoy your Saturday - and stay safe as well.


----------



## Richard in W.Orange

Well happy good morning at 6:37 local time on Saturday (Susan, Saturday, say that with us)

This whole snow storm seems at this moment (In Metro NYC) to be much ado about nothing. 
The roads are clear here (although I'll admit its back in the 20s(low))
There isn't even a good layer of snow on the roof of the garage
my Driveway is pretty much clear 

Now, these forcasting people (and really, they get degrees in this) are saying we may still get 1-3 but its supposed to stop here now this AM so I have stopped being hopeful of getting to play with my snow-thrower.

I'm glad for some of you the forcasts were accurate but I do not like my little hopes dashed upon the rocks. (I was looking forward to being snowed in with a fire) Oh well.

Good morning happy folx. Safe Travels Geoffrey


----------



## Margaret

Richard, you are more than welcome to bring your snow thrower over to my house.


----------



## Anju 

Roosters started at 5 am, finally gave in and climbed out of my nice warm bed just to say good morning to everyone!  It's 50 and clear so possibly another warm day.

Safe trip Geoffrey.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Good Morning!

Started raining last night about the time we got home from LaJolla, the wind is howling now here.  Supposed to rain today, good day for laundry and the movies.  58 degrees.

Going to call the neighbors in VA later and see if there are any trees down on our house and whether they have power.  we have underground lines where we live, but a few blocks away it's above ground.

Hope everyone stays safe, has power and is warm.  (My girlfriend's thermostat broke, they had to replace it yesterday!)  Heather (luvmy4brats) just tweeted that she has no power!  Stay warm, Heather!

Betsy


----------



## loonlover

Good morning all.  I'm working today, but it should be a fairly easy day.  The first 3 hours will be doing some prep work for catering before some major banquets coming up.  Then there are 2 shows by the Lipizzaner horses.  The crowds are not large that attend so it is usually an easy show to work.

Hope all those who have snow or are receiving snow stay safe and warm.

Geoffrey, safe travel.


----------



## Ann in Arlington

Margaret said:


> Richard, you are more than welcome to bring your snow thrower over to my house.


He's my brother! I've got dibs on his snow thrower! 

It's 26 and still snowing. There appears to be nearly 2 feet of snow on the deck -- it's at the 23? mark on my stick -- but there's definitely been blowing in the night so it's hard to say if all of that fell or if some came off the roof, etc. Any way you look at it, it's a lot of snow.

I'm debating stoking the wood stove now. . . .or relying on the furnace in case power goes out later and I NEED the stove. . . DH brought in a bunch more dry wood yesterday, but I'll have to check the supply as the woodpile outside is currently. . . . .well, you can't even really see it at all, though I know where it's _supposed_ to be. . . . .

What fun!


----------



## Richard in W.Orange

Ann in Arlington said:


> He's my brother! I've got dibs on his snow thrower!


Unless you live fairly nearby and have a pickup truck the snow thrower is staying in its garage.

I've had such a productive morning. All the auto-pay items on my debitvisa are now up to date with the new number so nothing will accidentally turn off (Like my EZPass, Netflix etc)


----------



## Ann in Arlington

yeah, you probably couldn't get here. . . .I understand Interstates are essentially closed from at least Baltimore south. . . .do you remember our brother's wedding?


----------



## drenee

Good Sunday morning to Susan.

Good Saturday morning to the rest of you on the normal calendar.  

Of course it's very snowy and we're in a state of emergency.  DF is stuck in Pittsburgh.  Many of the roads are closed.  It took me about an hour to find him a hotel with a room available.  I'm guessing we have at least a foot.  I'll try to get pictures and measurements later today.  

Geoffrey, be safe.  Hope you're not coming anywhere near the east coast.
deb


----------



## Leslie

Geoffrey said:


> Good not quite morning everyone (its 3:30). In 15 minutes I'm starting my day long trek Home. Guatemala is lovely and warm but I miss my own bed and I want to pet my puppy.


I didn't know you were in Guatemala. Have a safe trip home!


----------



## Leslie

Good morning everyone,

It is 10.5 degrees here in sunny southern Maine, where we have blue skies and just a few clouds. No snow here. The headline on the paper reads, "MID-ATLANTIC STATES ARE TAKEN BY STORM. The region, ill-equipped to deal with snow, may be paralyzed for days." Since writing about storms is what keeps the paper going in the winter, if we don't have any of our own, they have to write about other people's storms. LOL.

In other news...my daughter Hannah is a senior in high school and has been applying to art schools. She got her first acceptance yesterday: PrattMWP, which is the Williams-Munson-Proctor campus of Pratt Institute. Students spend two years at MWP (which is in Utica, NY) and then finish college for the last two years at the Brooklyn campus.

So, she's been accepted to Pratt, one of the leading schools of art and design in the US. We are a little bit stunned.

She also got a $5,000 scholarship. 

PrattMWP is $12,000 less than Pratt. The first two years will be $30K (because of the scholarship) and then $48K in Brooklyn. How on earth I will come up with that much money is making me a little nervous but I'll cross that bridge when I get to it.

Three more schools to hear from: New Hampshire Institute of Art, Montserrat College of Art, and the Maryland Institute College of Art. 

L


----------



## drenee

Congratulations Hannah!!  That is awesome.  
deb


----------



## Margaret

Congratulations to your daughter, Leslie!  My youngest daughter is in her last year of college, but I remember the stress and excitement of trying to decide the best choice for college.  We did it with six children, and each time was a totally unique experience. My husband even made up spread sheets with the pros and cons of all their options.  He liked doing that, but I don't know if the kids really used them.  Enjoy this exciting time in Hannah's life and good luck with the choosing.


----------



## Andra

Good Morning Everyone - 39 degrees in my part of Texas but I can see the sun starting to peek out...
Happy weekend!  I'm going to find some stuff to do outside.


----------



## Anju 

What terrific news Leslie!


----------



## Leslie

Margaret said:


> Congratulations to your daughter, Leslie! My youngest daughter is in her last year of college, but I remember the stress and excitement of trying to decide the best choice for college. We did it with six children, and each time was a totally unique experience. My husband even made up spread sheets with the pros and cons of all their options. He liked doing that, but I don't know if the kids really used them. Enjoy this exciting time in Hannah's life and good luck with the choosing.


Thanks, Margaret! My son is a senior in college (Hartwick, in Oneonta, NY). He wanted to study nursing and since I am a nurse, going through the college admissions thing with him was a piece of cake. Hannah wants to study art (illustration, specifically) and it took me a long time to come around to the idea of an art school vs. a traditional college. But having looked at all the pros and cons, I realize that this is probably the best route for her. Hannah has also had some ups and downs in her education, plus emotional issues, so I have been protective of her and worry about her going "too far away" -- that's my biggest anxiety with the Maryland Institute. PrattMWP really appeals because it gives her two years on a small campus with a small student body which will let her get used to the whole college experience before heading off the the big city. And then, two years in Brooklyn? New York City? I will admit, I am a little bit jealous!

I was just looking up rankings: MICA is #4 for art schools; Pratt is #15. The other two that she has applied to aren't ranked.

L


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Woohoo, Leslie!  Way to go Hannah!

Great news!

Betsy


----------



## Leslie

Anju No. 469 said:


> What terrific news Leslie!


Thanks, Dona!


----------



## geoffthomas

Good Morning everyone.
Glad to see so many people already up and posting.

I had to dig a "run" for the dogs in the snow.
It was far deeper than they are tall.
The drifts at the bottom of the stairs were/are over 2 feet already.
Almost as much trouble as shoveling the driveway.

it is 27 here in Derwood.
And the weather.com thing says it will go to 28 for the next hour and then start heading down.
It is expected to be 25/24 this afternoon.

Have a wonderful and playful day.


----------



## crebel

Good Morning.  Pretty quiet here at my sister's this morning, maybe 2-3" of snow overnight, nothing earth-shattering.

Very awesome for Hannah on the college acceptance!  Our DD went the private college route and DS went to the local community college - we are still paying off student/parent loans for both, but both situations were just right for them.  Worth every penny.

Hope you have a smooth trip home Geoffrey!

Safe and happy day to all.


----------



## Wisteria Clematis

Congratulations to Hannah! I live only a few miles away from PrattMWP--it is a very good school. The only disadvantage--in my opinion--is that it is located in a very poor and high-crime area of the city. I have lived all over the US and am still shocked by the fact that although Utica is a small city it has a higher incidence of violent crime than almost anywhere in the country. It is only the first week of February and there have already been three homicides, for example. As long as Hannah stays right on the campus she should be safe, but the surrounding area is a little scary.


----------



## Jeff

Good morning, everyone. It's 38 headed toward 56 and the sun is shining on Texas.


----------



## Edward C. Patterson

Only about 10 inches here in Allentown, PA with light snow at 23 degrees. I was suppose to go to NJ, where Dad has 18 inches already and its still snowing hard. 

Ed Patterson


----------



## Leslie

Wisteria Clematis said:


> Congratulations to Hannah! I live only a few miles away from PrattMWP--it is a very good school. The only disadvantage--in my opinion--is that it is located in a very poor and high-crime area of the city. I have lived all over the US and am still shocked by the fact that although Utica is a small city it has a higher incidence of violent crime than almost anywhere in the country. It is only the first week of February and there have already been three homicides, for example. As long as Hannah stays right on the campus she should be safe, but the surrounding area is a little scary.


Wow, thanks for that info! I didn't realize that about Utica. I have also heard that the Pratt campus in Brooklyn is not in the safest part of the city but again, if you stay close to campus and use good common sense, students generally are safe.

We will definitely be visiting sometime in the next few weeks. Having gone to college in Troy, NY, I have some sense of what cities in that part of NY are like, but I've never been to Utica.

L


----------



## Geoffrey

For everyone snowed in or otherwise chilly, it was 40 in Mexico City when my plane landed at 9am .... the locals are running around in scarves and gloves today, so I guess cold is a matter of degree...

And thank you, everyone, for the safe wishes.  Only 2 more hours until my plane for Dallas leaves.  Thank gods for elite status and lounges ...


----------



## luvmy4brats

Geoffrey, Have a safe trip! 

Leslie, my congratulations to Hannah!

Betsy, I know you're reading this...I'm borrowing Verena's stick and coming after you. 

Everyone else, Good Morning!

It's REALLY cold, REALLY windy, and there's A LOT of snow. Our power is out, but luckily I can charge my phone in hubby's car. The driveway is shoveled (for now) they're calling for another 6-8" this afternoon. I think we have about 20" out there now. Don't know for sure, the BRATs have lost my yard stick.


----------



## corkyb

Leslie said:


> Wow, thanks for that info! I didn't realize that about Utica. I have also heard that the Pratt campus in Brooklyn is not in the safest part of the city but again, if you stay close to campus and use good common sense, students generally are safe.
> 
> We will definitely be visiting sometime in the next few weeks. Having gone to college in Troy, NY, I have some sense of what cities in that part of NY are like, but I've never been to Utica.


Leslie,
Utica is like something right out of the 50s.


----------



## Leslie

corkyb said:


> Leslie,
> Utica is like something right out of the 50s.


I sort of had that feeling...LOL. Like I said, I went to college in Troy and you know what they say about that place...


Spoiler



Albany is the a**hole of the US, and Troy is ten miles up it.



Actually, I don't really believe that. I really liked Troy and they've done a lot since I graduated in to fix up the historic district. And Albany? It reminds me of Augusta, Maine (another capital city). Plus it has some great diners.

I am so excited for Hannah. I keep reading her acceptance letter. I really am floored....Pratt was a "reach" school for her and to be the first one she heard from--we are all really happy here today.

L


----------



## Jeff

Great news, Leslie. Congratulations to Hannah, to you and to your family. 

Sorry I missed your post earlier this morning. I clicked on New and failed to see that there was another page.


----------



## Leslie

Jeff said:


> Great news, Leslie. Congratulations to Hannah, to you and to your family.
> 
> Sorry I missed your post earlier this morning. I clicked on New and failed to see that there was another page.


Thanks, Jeff!


----------



## Richard in W.Orange

Ann in Arlington said:


> yeah, you probably couldn't get here. . . .I understand Interstates are essentially closed from at least Baltimore south. . . .do you remember our brother's wedding?


Blizzard weekend! That was fun. Feeding the world endlessly since the only place they knew to go was Dad's house.


----------



## Richard in W.Orange

It never did really "snow" here.   So yesterday I got all my errands run, worked some on cleaning the house, dealt with the mortgage back (I may actually get some federal stimulus help after being out of work a year) looked at houses with friends (all nice, but not really my friends), then dinner and today is more cleaning and getting things done. (Dinner was rib-roast, mashed potatoes, green beans, with apple pie). I rather enjoy going to costco when I can actually afford to buy food. That was kind of new and different.

So its cold here (frost on the storms again) and the dawn breaks over Manhattan.


----------



## Anju 

54 deg, stars are bright, sky clear, gonna be a great day for a Super Bowl Birthday Party!

Don't worry about the snow Richard, you'll get some, there's another system heading to New York and Maine


----------



## Leslie

Good morning everyone,

12 degrees here, bright and sunny. My husband just made a bagel run so we have a Sunday morning treat. But before any of us can enjoy the bagels, he has to finish cleaning the oven (!). NogDog are you paying attention...7:30 am and he is busy cleaning the oven. I am busy trying to ignore him. Maybe I'll go take a shower.

L


----------



## Ann in Arlington

Good Morning.  Sun is shining.  Sky is blue.  It's still cold.  But it's NOT snowing.

Now it's time to shovel. . . . . .


----------



## crebel

Good Morning all.  Still dark outside here - more snow on the way tonight or tomorrow, maybe I'll get stuck at my sister's house!  SIL heading out for papers and pancake mix in a few minutes.  Blueberry pancakes and bacon for breakfast - yum.

Hope everyone is staying warm and safe.  Have a happy day.

Chris


----------



## luvmy4brats

Good morning. Its a beautiful sunny day. 15 degrees (brrr) 

As soon as the BRATs wake up, we'll head out to shovel the driveway (again). It usually turns into a snowball/snow shovel fight...


----------



## Andra

38 degrees here and I've already been in the hot tub for a bit.  There was a little breeze that made getting out a little chilly, but it sure made my aches feel better.
Planning to spend some more time in the sun today (if we really get it).  I was in a better mood yesterday than I have been in weeks and I think it's because I got some sunlight two days in a row!
I hope everyone has a wonderful day and that all you snowed-in folks continue to have heat in your homes.


----------



## Jeff

Good Super-Sunday morning to everyone and super-happy-birthday to Dona.


----------



## Geoffrey

Good morning.  It's chilly and will rain later, but it was nice to wake up in my own bed next to my own partner and puppy.


----------



## drenee

12 degrees and very sunny this morning.  
deb

Happy Birthday, Dona.


----------



## loonlover

Finally awake enough to get on this morning.  February looks like I'll be working quite a bit - gonna take some getting used to.

Hope everyone is warm and safe where the snow is.

Happy Birthday, Dona!

Everyone have a great Sunday.


----------



## Margaret

Good Morning, Everyone!  It is sunny and cold outside.  We have our sidewalks shoveled and made it out to church.  The roads were really not too bad.  We did not get nearly as much snow here as you folks south of us did.  Happy Birthday, Dona!  Have a good Sunday, everyone!  To those who will be watching the game, enjoy it!


----------



## geoffthomas

Good Morning all.
Well I shoveled a lot yesterday.
But only got the back steps and a trail cleared for the dogs as well as getting 2+ feet of snow off the cars and the driveway shoveled just past the cars.  Last night one of my neighbors who has a big honking snow blower - capacity 24 inches - came by and cleared the bottom of my driveway along with everyone else's.  What a nice guy.

Happy Birthday dear dona.

And for those of you who care, enjoy the superbowl.

Got some arts 'n crafts to do.


----------



## KathyluvsKindle

Good Morning! Oh, when will Spring ever come?


----------



## cheerio

Great day, super bowl sunday


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Good morning!!!! Go, Saints!

Happy belated birthday, Dona!!

53 here in San Diego,


Spoiler



supposed to be sunny today.


 We'll probably go to the grocery store today, stock in some more groceries for the next couple days. Hope everyone back home is able to dig out safely, no hurt backs!!!

Betsy


----------



## Margaret

Good Morning to Betsy and everyone else!  No delays for the start of school today.  Hopefully the roads are free of ice.  It is about 17 degrees outside.  We really were fortunate here. There were no big problems or power outages that I heard of from this storm.  I'm waiting to see what the next one does.  Keep warm and safe and enjoy your Monday!


----------



## Leslie

Good morning everyone,

14 degrees this morning and sun is predicted. 

We have one of those radio controlled clocks here in the kitchen. How many months ago did the time change from daylight savings time? The clock finally updated itself yesterday. LOL. 

L


----------



## Richard in W.Orange

21 degrees and supposed to be "mostly sunny" here in NJ. Shortly off to work I go. Good Morning all! Have great day(s).


----------



## Ann in Arlington

18 degrees.  And sunny.  DH got home last night and plowed one lane into our driveway.  County truck came this morning and cleared another. . .did a good job, too, of trying NOT to pile snow up more than necessary in front of the driveways that'd already been dug clear.

No work today. . . .Federal Government closed. . . .feel like I should get the snow cleaned off my car, though, before the additional 5 to 10 inches comes Tuesday night. . . . . .

So, Good Morning!. . . . . .


----------



## crebel

Good Morning.  We are getting slammed with snow again this morning - no way I am driving the 100 miles home from my sister's house.  If the blizzard conditions come overnight, I may have an extended stay until Wed a.m. (oh darn  ).

Great game last night.  Dona I hope your birthday was extra wonderful yesterday - belated happy birthday.

Safe and happy day everybody!

Chrisw


----------



## loonlover

32 degrees with light freezing rain mist.  There is about 2 inches of snow on the ground - we weren't supposed to have any accumulation.  At the moment roads are slushy, but most schools in the Little Rock area are closed.  It is supposed to be rain later turning back to snow tonight.  But it is so minor compared to what hit in the east, I'm not complaining. It's just Arkansas doesn't deal well with any kind of frozen precipitation.  

For the first time in 32 years of living in this bedroom community of Little Rock, our street has been plowed.  The water department put a snow plow on their front end loader and has plowed our side of the street.  I assume he will be back later going the other way.  Our side goes toward the roads leading to the interstate.

Everyone have a good day.  Hope you are all warm and safe.


----------



## Jeff

Good morning everybody. Raining and 50 degrees in McGregor, Texas.


----------



## Anju 

Good morning everyone, 62 deg, and sorta cloudy, beautiful sunrise.

Thanks to all for the birthday wishes, y'all helped make it a terrific day, plus the Saints winning


----------



## luvmy4brats

Good morning! It's 16 degrees and sunny. I refuse to look at reports of the storm coming tomorrow night. We're still waiting for a plow to come through. One came through at the start of the storm, but that's it. 

Today's job is to clear a path in the backyard for the dogs. That should make some more large piles for the kids to buid themselves more forts. 

I think some of these piles will be here until April.


----------



## drenee

Good Monday morning.  1 degree on my way across the river this morning, and 4 degrees coming home.  
DF still has no power.  
deb


----------



## geoffthomas

Good Morning all.
I got up and made belgian waffles for breakfast today.
It is 25 now but supposed to go up to 32.
It is indeed sunny and there is some melting.
The snow plow did finally come down our street and the driver was very careful to not block any of our cleared driveways on the cul-de-sac.
Fed Govt is closed so I have nowhere I need to go.
I guess I will just read, do some crafts and feed the fire.

Deb be careful with those low temps.
Chris please stay safe at your sister's.
Dona it was a pleasure to add to your birthday celebrations.
Heather - I hope you get plowed out soon.  And it will be good for the BRATs to have something to spend their energy on.
Richard - be safe today.
Ann - I hope all remains as it should with your FIL.

Have a great day all.


----------



## Margaret

Good Morning!  It is 24 degrees here and going up to about 32 as the day progresses.  If we get the snow they are predicting, we most likely will be off from school tomorrow and maybe even Thursday.  Love those snow holidays now, not so thrilled with them when we are making up days in the spring.  I hope that everyone has dug out from the weekend's storm and has gotten their power back.  Deb, have you been able to get to your treatments?  Susan, how is the home schooling going?  I admire you for taking on that challenge.  I hope it works out for you and for your daughter.  Have a safe and warm Tuesday, everyone!


----------



## Richard in W.Orange

Cold and clear here. People are all ready acting nutty about the forcasted snow for tomorrow (but dont' they have all the supplies all ready?) but we shall see.

Good morning all -- and oh yeah, do home school kids get snow days?


----------



## Leslie

Good morning,

18 degrees and another sunny day is predicted for us here in southern Maine.

Have a great Tuesday everyone!

L


----------



## Jeff

Cold in the center of Texas. Good morning, all you nice people.


----------



## crebel

Good Morning!  Still at my sisters', everything closed, looks like the snow is wrapping around for a little extra burst this morning, isn't that special?  Actual temp -8 with wind chill of -23.  I'm not going anywhere!

Enjoy the day off if you have one, don't hurt yourselves continuing to shovel out.  Be safe and happy.

Chris


----------



## akagriff

I have about 10 new inches of snow on my driveway.  Fortunately I have a snowblower and a husband.
My kids school has been delayed by 2 hours.  I still have to head out to work at the normal time.  Fortunately I have a husband who doesn't work today.


----------



## Ann in Arlington

Good Morning! Here's what we're expecting today:


----------



## Anju 

Mornin' everyone, 60 deg., cloudy, rain in the forecast, but still another beautiful day in Central Mexico.

Off to Jocotepec to get a mail box, getting a ride so I won't have to climb aboard the busses  

Hope you can get to your treatments deb


----------



## geoffthomas

Good Morning all.
Yeah it is 26 now going up to 31 and going to snow again.
Just look at the map Ann provided - I am just a little East and perhaps North of her.
By about 25 miles or so.
Fed Govt closed again.
Going to go out and visit the local food store - just for laughs.


----------



## luvmy4brats

Good morning. 17 and sunny here...for now. Everything's charged, batteries in place, we're ready for round 2. Just need to make a quick trip out for some extra fire logs. 

Richard, yes, my kids have been getting snow days. Or I guess I could call them Physical Education and Science Project Days....


----------



## drenee

Good morning.  22 degrees currently.  30 degrees anticipated.  Not sure it will make it.  Very cloudy currently.
Predictions for our area have been all over the board.  I guess it would be safe to say we're going to get snow.

Thank you all for your concerns about my treatments.  I have made it just fine.  I live fairly close to a major street off of a major interstate with no large hills to worry about.  They did change my appointment for tomorrow till the afternoon.  

DF had to pick up a couple things at the store last night and said it was crazy.  Thank goodness I need nothing.  
Be safe and warm everyone.
deb


----------



## loonlover

Cold in Arkansas this morning, but the sun is shining.  Only supposed to get to 31 according to some forecasters, others are saying it will make it all the way up to 33.  Do expect some melting from the sunshine.  40% chance of snow again Thursday.  Since our street was plowed yesterday (for the first time ever) it looks like it is in pretty good shape, but there hasn't been many cars go by.  State government offices are closed as well as schools, local government offices, day cares so figure that contributes to the lack of traffic.

None of the snow we have received or may receive is much compared to the areas north and east of us.  Hope y'all are staying warm and safe and don't overdo when shoveling.

Everyone have a good day.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Good Morning!

Frustrated that after an hour of working on a newsletter for my professional quilting group, when I clicked "Send" I got an error message and the whole thing disappeared....after beating my head on the coffee table for a few minutes, I redid it.  Fortunately, having plowed the ground once, it was a little quicker and easier to plow it again.

You all will be glad to know that it is a rainy day here in San Diego.    No snow in the forecast, though.   We do feel for our friends at home in the DC area.  One has been without power since Saturday morning and is using a propane heater to stay warm.  Can't believe yet another storm is coming!  Stay warm and safe, folks! (Heather, they are really calling for the areas north and east of the city to get hit hard, be safe!)

Betsy


----------



## luvmy4brats

Betsy, I'm wickedly jealous that you're in San Diego. Southern California is my favorite place on earth to be. We used to spend my spring break every year in Laguna Beach. I do hope you're having a good time.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

luvmy4brats said:


> Betsy, I'm wickedly jealous that you're in San Diego. Southern California is my favorite place on earth to be. We used to spend my spring break every year in Laguna Beach. I do hope you're having a good time.


We're having a great time. Today, we'll probably head up the valley to La Mesa (one of the San Diego neighborhoods) and visit my favorite quilt shop, Rosie's Calico Cupboard. There's a vintage automobile place next door to entertain my husband. Then lunch at DZ Akins amazing delicatessen. Good things to do on a less-than-perfect day.



Spoiler



Yesterday was incredibly beautiful. We spent all afternoon on Point Loma. We had a picnic lunch and walked around with binoculars looking at birds and whale watching (saw several water spouts out in the ocean!)



We got to talking to the guy in a building behind us, across the alley from our garage space, and it turns out he's from Arlington and attended the same high school as my husband (many years after my husband). (Many years after I graduated from my high school for that matter. Funny....he didn't LOOK that young.)

Anyway, we are having a great time. Has it started snowing yet back home?

Betsy


----------



## Ann in Arlington

No, Betsy.  It's not snowing yet. . . . . . . .


----------



## geoffthomas

Ok Betsy, the snow has started.
Actually about 20 minutes ago.
But I was busy hauling another two wheelbarrows of firewood to the shelter next to the back door.
Stay dry in SD.


----------



## Jeff

Anyone know where Susan's been?


----------



## drenee

Jeff, we were questioning Susan's absence in another thread.  
Hopefully she's okay.
Could be she doesn't have any power after the storm.
deb


----------



## Jeff

Sorry, Deb, I missed that thread. Could she be without power since the 5th?


----------



## drenee

That's okay.  Just saying others have also noticed she's been missing.  
I think it's possible.  I know my DF has been out since the 6th.  I just got off of one of the 
power company websites and there are still folks out of power in the four states they cover. 
I'm hoping that's all it is.  
I think Ann sent her an email.  
deb


----------



## drenee

Never had Susan's cell phone number back when baby Ella was born.  I PM'd Never and asked her if she still had the number could she text Susan and tell her we were worried.  
Hopefully her cell isn't dead.
deb


----------



## Ann in Arlington

I did send an e-mail but it got returned. . . .maybe she is without power and the mailbox is full. . . .


----------



## drenee

Never is on the West Coast, I believe.  So maybe she'll pop in here later this evening and have Susan's number.
deb


----------



## geoffthomas

Susan's profile shows that she last posted actively here on Feb 5th.
And that she was last logged on Feb 7th. But no posts.
We had all traded cell phones for the Wash/Balt KB meets.
I will scour the posts and PMs for her cell number.
Will probably wait till tomorrow to try to call her though.
She might be one of the unfortunate few that have been without power.


----------



## Jeff

I have her mailing address and I'm sure I have her phone number too but can't find it.

I'm embarrassed to admit that I didn't realize that so many people had been without power for so long.


----------



## drenee

My county is down to 440 homes.  The county where my mom, dad, sister, son friends and other family members live still has about 4,000 homes still without power.  Although all of my immediate family have been turned back on.
West Virginia as a state has 10,700 plus homes still out.  That's just homes that are serviced by Allegheny Power.
deb


----------



## Margaret

I also did not realizr that so many were still without power.  Is tonight's storm expected to impact your area as well?


----------



## Ann in Arlington

The news this afternoon still listed something around 3000 to 4000 without power in the greater DC area.  But, yeah, the storm that's happening now and going through tomorrow afternoon will produce another foot of snow/sleet/freezing rain. . . .so there's a really good likelihood that the number without power will be significantly higher tomorrow morning.


----------



## drenee

Same thing here, Ann.  Two counties in Ohio are already on Level 2 (out of 3 levels) snow emergency.  
deb


----------



## Jeff

Ann in Arlington said:


> The news this afternoon still listed something around 3000 to 4000 without power in the greater DC area. But, yeah, the storm that's happening now and going through tomorrow afternoon will produce another foot of snow/sleet/freezing rain. . . .so there's a really good likelihood that the number without power will be significantly higher tomorrow morning.


That's a disaster; until now I thought it was just a big inconvenience.


----------



## luvmy4brats

Mike (kreelanwarrior) was without power for 32 hours.


----------



## geoffthomas

There had been over 100,000 people without power - on the first day of this thing.
The current storm has more wind.
So it could be worse by the time it is over.
Or it could be a big fizzle.
But it is still snowing.


----------



## Jeff

You have my sympathy; sorry it can't keep you warm.


----------



## BrassMan

In South Texas that front brought cold and rain, but no snow. My sympathies to those of you so afflicted. Here's what it looked like a half hour before it hit us yesterday evening.


----------



## Leslie

Morning all,

26 degrees here in Maine. Is it snowing in the mid-Atlantic? Everyone check in, please, I am thinking about you!

L


----------



## Richard in W.Orange

Well,

First Good Morning all. As I look out toward what is normally the dawn breaking over Manhattan, lets just say I'm getting a more currier and Ives kind of view. 

I'm concerned for Susan that no one's heard from (even though I don't know her that well) I hope she is all right.

WOW on the people who lost power, I really hope that does not happen here but I'm well prepared I think if it does -- although it would be seriously annoying as most of my gas things have electronic ignitions (reminder to put a battery backup on the h20 heater)

It's been snowing since about 11 last night (if you count the flurries I was seeing as I went to bed) so not too much but its snowing with conviction, not a hard snow but it doesn't seem to be well like its stopping in the next few mintues.

Have good days all, I'm unsure WHEN the snow thrower will come out, but I did arrange to make sure that my neighbors all put their cars appropriately out of my way so I could clear the driveways today.


----------



## Richard in W.Orange

Just a bit later

Snowing with "conviction" has become snowing with a "vengeance"

which puts me in the mind of:

Miss Genevieve, noblest dog in France, you shall have my van-j-ance 
Now girls, there's no use crying or talking
Lets get dressed and go out walking
The sooner we're ready, the sooner we'll leave
the sooner we'll find Miss Genevieve.


----------



## Jeff

Good morning. It's 30 degrees. Hope everyone is warm and safe.


----------



## Margaret

Good morning!  We have no school and a winter wonderland outside here in the Philadelphia area.  The snow started here at about 7:00 last night.  It was snowing pretty steadily by thew time I went to bed, but it stopped during the night.  Our street has already been plowed - you can see the asphalt.  We only have about ten inches so far, but the snow is expected to start again sometime this morning.  We are usually very fortunate here.  Snow is at worst an inconvenience. We can't always go and do what we want, but we have always been able to stay safe and warm.  Power outages have always been very short in duration.  I just hope that the people already experiencing hardships come through the storm safely.  Take care, everyone.  Be safe.


----------



## Ann in Arlington

Good Morning. . . .definitely snowing here. . . .I think we've gotten about 6 inches since suppertime yesterday. "Doesn't show signs of stopping. . . .but I've got some corn for popping. . . ." And beer. . . . .am conserving cherry coke zero. . . .plenty of crystal lite flavors. . . .plenty of hot chocolate. . . .made brownies last night. . . .ooohhhh . . . .and there's significant wind. . . .just had an almost whiteout for about 5 seconds. . . . .have about a days' worth of firewood not buried under snow. . .so I'm using the furnace in case we loose power later. . . .yeah, it's a gas furnace, but needs electricity to blow it through the duct work. I don't think we will, but it seems a sensible precaution.

Here's the latest total prediction map:








Looks like those numbers are a little less than what they were saying last night. . . .


----------



## Ann in Arlington

Richard in W.Orange said:


> Just a bit later
> 
> Snowing with "conviction" has become snowing with a "vengeance"
> 
> which puts me in the mind of:
> 
> Miss Genevieve, noblest dog in France, you shall have my van-j-ance
> Now girls, there's no use crying or talking
> Lets get dressed and go out walking
> The sooner we're ready, the sooner we'll leave
> the sooner we'll find Miss Genevieve.


Madeline. . . .and the Bad Hat. . . .as read by Carol Channing. . . . . .not available for Kindle.


----------



## Richard in W.Orange

Ann in Arlington said:


> Madeline. . . .and the Bad Hat. . . .as read by Carol Channing. . . . . .not available for Kindle.


But I know where the record is. I could convert it to MP3 and then it WOULD be available for Kindle


----------



## crebel

Good Morning.  It is done snowing in the Midwest, haven't heard of many power outages here although points East got it much, much worse (along with a 4.2 earthquake in Chicago).  Still don't know if I am heading home, probably not until this afternoon when the wind dies down - more snow on the way for the weekend......another 6=10"

Thinking of all of you in the really bad weather areas - hope someone hears from Susan soon.  Be safe.

Chris


----------



## drenee

14 degrees this morning.  I'm not sure how much snow we got last night.  Less than 6 inches I would guess.  At some point during the evening it changed to a freezing rain.  Traffic is light on my street.  More snow expected throughout the day.

Never sent me a PM that she called Susan last night and there was no answer.  She left a message.  

deb


----------



## Michael R. Hicks

Like Ann said, snow, snow, and more snow! The advisory is switching to a blizzard around 10 a.m. through 7 p.m. when the winds pick up. I put up some pics of our local Snowmageddon on FB, including some icicles that would've nailed me had I been out grilling (which I was actually considering doing). LOL!!


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Good morning!

While people in our area were indeed without power for several days, according to the news reports and one of my friends south of me, as was stated, Susan was last on KB on Feb 7th, Sunday, even though her last post was on the fifth.

Hopefully she's fine, just busy.  Perhaps Ann could try to call her later....

Stay safe everyone!

Betsy


----------



## Ann in Arlington

I'm happy to call her Betsy. . .but I don't have her number. . . .just an e-mail. . . .which I just sent to again and this time it was NOT kicked back.  If you have her number, PM me and I will give her a call later today. . . . .but if Never has left her a message I'm sure she'll get back to her when she can.  In most cases power went out Friday night or Saturday so if she was on on the 7th (Sunday) that's a good sign. . . . . .

(Chuckling a bit at the fact that Susan started homeschooling and then the schools basically shut down for two weeks for snow. . . .hmmmm. . . .coincidence?   )

Ann


----------



## Susan in VA

*Good morning everyone! * We're fine here, we did lose power twice but not for long each time, and we have plenty of food and we're safe. I just saw that I had a phone message from last night as well as two emails and a bunch of PMs from Kindleboarders who were worried about me and I'm touched that y'all care (or is that "all y'all"? My Southern isn't very good) enough to worry and check up on me.

Nothing is wrong. Between the short power failures, one computer that won't recharge unless you hold the cord at exactly the right angle, one computer that overheats and shuts down every ten minutes, a new part-time career as a homeschooling mom, and a Kiddo that can't go anyplace else because of the snow, I've been mostly offline, only using the computer to check weather reports before having it shut down again (and needing 15 minutes of cool-down time each time before it will restart). And I had some schoolwork deadlines, which were about the only things that weren't changed by the snow.

I'm going to attempt to catch up on KB over the next couple of days, but computer time remains limited, partly for technical reasons and partly for Kiddo reasons.

We got just over 30" of snow the first time around, and it's been snowing again since last night, and by the time it ends tonight there will likely be another foot. The good news is they've cancelled the Winter Storm Warning. The bad news is it's been replaced by a Blizzard Warning, first time I recall one of those in the DC area. Looking out of my window there are pretty much white-out conditions -- I can see the tree next to the house but not the next house over. They're also saying that there will be more power failures this time because the snow is heavier, and there was some freezing rain mixed in yesterday evening which is also weighing down power lines. I'm in Fairfax County, which was among the harder hit, and there are still people here who have been without power since Saturday. And of course right now the crews can't work until it stops again.

My street has not been plowed, and neither have the next few up to get out of this neighborhood. There's a guy in the neighborhood with a big off-road truck and he drove around a bit and sort of squashed down the snow, one lane wide, along several of the streets, but normal cars aren't getting anywhere yet. Mine's bad in the snow anyway. I borrowed DD's dad's car yesterday to see whether I could get out... it's like driving across a moon landscape with bumps and craters, with all the drifts that have now iced over. Guess we'll be housebound a few more days.

Thanks for your concern! I'll be online off and on in the next few days, just a short bit each time... and if I'm offline completely for the next few days after all, it will mean that the power's out. (In which case we'd sit by the fireplace under down quilts and eat Triscuits, canned beans and sardines... not a problem... I could probably even boil water for tea in an iron pan over the fireplace. Though I hope I don't have to find out whether that works.)


----------



## drenee

Thank you, Susan.  At least we know you're safe and warm.
deb


----------



## Anju 

WHEW Susan - glad you finally were able to check in!  More posts about you than I think any others in recent history    Just to try to check in now and again please.

How are you doing Heather?  Are you still without power?  I saw Kreelandwarrior check in so guess they are ok.

Things ok for you deb?

Maybe we should take a roll call of you folks up yonder


----------



## Michael R. Hicks

Anju  No. 469 said:


> WHEW Susan - glad you finally were able to check in! More posts about you than I think any others in recent history  Just to try to check in now and again please.
> 
> How are you doing Heather? Are you still without power? I saw Kreelandwarrior check in so guess they are ok.
> 
> Things ok for you deb?
> 
> Maybe we should take a roll call of you folks up yonder


I just hope the power doesn't go out again - ours was out for 32 hours over the weekend. The first night wasn't bad - like camping inside - but then it started getting really cold (and, of course, the generator failed - gonna get THAT problem sorted out when this is over)...


----------



## drenee

I'm fine, Dona.  I have been very lucky during these snow days.  
No treatment this morning, but hopefully things will be okay by this afternoon and I can go then.
Thank you.
deb


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Ann in Arlington said:


> I'm happy to call her Betsy. . .but I don't have her number. . . .just an e-mail. . . .which I just sent to again and this time it was NOT kicked back. If you have her number, PM me and I will give her a call later today. . . . .but if Never has left her a message I'm sure she'll get back to her when she can. In most cases power went out Friday night or Saturday so if she was on on the 7th (Sunday) that's a good sign. . . . . .
> 
> (Chuckling a bit at the fact that Susan started homeschooling and then the schools basically shut down for two weeks for snow. . . .hmmmm. . . .coincidence?   )
> 
> Ann


Glad Susan is ok! Ann, I thought you had her number from our meetups, sorry...I'm sure I have it somewhere...

BTW, it's only going to go up to 59 here in SD today, the natives will be wearing parkas...

Stay safe, everyone!

Betsy


----------



## Susan in VA

Trying to catch up here...

First, happy belated birthday to Dona, whose birthday I will never ever forget because she shares it with my DD.  

And big congratulations to Leslie's Hannah!

Margaret, and others who asked elsewhere  --  the homeschooling is going fine so far --  thing is, we had agreed to a trial week, with the understanding that we'd decide at the end of last Friday.  Well, at the end of Friday we were busily having a snowstorm, and the schools have been closed since then anyway.  So I guess either way we have another trial week now...  she's very happy with it so far, but hasn't officially made the commitment yet.      And yes, I think homeschoolers should have snow days too, but at the moment we're continuing on, partly so she has a good idea of what it would really involve, and partly to give her something to do while we're housebound in the snow.


----------



## geoffthomas

Hey Susan it is good to "hear" from you.
We were all worried about you indeed.

It is 21 here in Derwood, MD and it might go up to 27/28 today.
Already have 6-8 inches on the ground and it continues to come down.
As Ann has said, it is expected to snow until 7pm or so.
This is light snow - fortunately.

Have a bright and beautiful day, all.


----------



## luvmy4brats

Good Morning everyone. 

Susan, I'm so glad to see you post. I was a little concerned. 

The wind is picking up and the snow is getting heavy. We didn't get much snow over night, we got sleet and freezing rain. Not good. The power has flickered a few times this morning, and I'm hoping it stays on. No power means no heat, no stove, and no running water...


----------



## Richard in W.Orange

Glad to see Susan checked in ... and I just got a little bored yesterday ok...no more of that bordom when snowed in.

Its clear and cool and the dawn is breaking over Mahnattan. Good Morning everyone out there in kindleboardsland

My hope (we'll see) is that I can get this last 4 inches gone (I snow-threw from 6-8 last night) and break down the walls to the street (clear nearly curb to curb in my town) and then into work (which is a short day but since I probably won't get there till 11 not so much.

Anyway, glad everyone is making it through. If I get time I'll get some photos up...based on the visuals it looks like about 12" here.


----------



## Margaret

Good morning, everyone!  It is 28 degrees here outside of Philadelphia.  No school for another day, but the snow has stopped and the plows have already been through.   We shoveled a few times yesterday, so our sidewalk only has a light covering this morning.  I hope that everyone has kept their electric power.  There are many people in this area who have lost power because of downed lines.  I called each of my kids last night and they all are fine.  As I have said before, we have been very fortunate.  Actually, my youngest daughter who is a college student near Bethlehem, PA did not have electricity last night.  She lives in a house with five other girls and on a street filled with other college kids.  For them, the storm and the loss of power was more of a big adventure than a problem.  For those who must venture out today, stay safe.  Hopefully, things will soon be getting back to normal.  Take care!
P.S. Does anyone know the difference between a snowTHROWER and a snowBLOWER? Are they both the same thing?  I'm just curious.


----------



## Leslie

Good morning everyone,

26 degrees and we are expecting another sunny day. So far this winter, we've had 33.9 inches of snow. The average is 66.4.

Meanwhile, Washington DC has tied its record from 1898-1899 with 54.9 inches. Baltimore and Philadelphia have broken their existing records (from 1995-1996) with 72.3 and 70.3 inches respectively. New York, on the other hand is nowhere close to breaking its record (1967-1968, 87.2 inches--I remember that winter). Total for NY right now? 15.5.

In other news...Hannah got another college acceptance letter yesterday! Montserrat College of Art in Beverly, Mass (a suburb of Boston). Yippee! This was one of her top choices. She also got at $9000 scholarship, good for all four years if she keeps her grades up.

Once again, we are thrilled and delighted. Another happy day in our household.

L


----------



## Leslie

Margaret said:


> P.S. Does anyone know the difference between a snowTHROWER and a snowBLOWER? Are they both the same thing? I'm just curious.


SnowTHROWER










SnowBLOWER


----------



## Ann in Arlington

Good Morning! Clear and sunny and predicted to remain so for the next 4 days. Expect to clear the last of the snow from yesterday. Measuring was hard because there was so much wind but I think we got at least 8 inches on the deck. . . .possibly more. They definitely broke the record in DC too. . .and the numbers for that are misleading because the official measurement is a National Airport and, being right on the river and immediately south of the relatively tall buildings of Crystal City, Arlington, it tends to be one of the areas that always has the smallest numbers in the area. Arlington and NW/NE DC always get way more as does southern Montgomery county.

Re: blower vs. thrower. I think, really, they're used interchangably, but thrower is probably more accurate as the machine takes the snow in with a big screw thing and _throws_ it out the top. The wind then _blows_ it in your face.


----------



## Margaret

Leslie, Thanks for clearing that up for me.  Another round of congrats for Hannah!


----------



## crebel

Good Morning.  Glad to hear all the Eastern snow bunnies are safe, past the worst of the current round and digging out.  Another 3-5" of snow expected here thru the weekend (sounds pretty wimpy after the last couple of storms, doesn't it?)

I'm still at my sister's house.  The highways are finally clear and "normal winter driving conditions" this morning, but we have a new plan and I'm not going home until next Monday morning anyway.

Have a safe and happy day.

Chris


----------



## Jeff

Good morning, everyone. It snowed all night here but melted when it hit the ground. Have a safe day out there.


----------



## geoffthomas

27 now in MD with an expected high of 33.
As I think has been reported the Fed Govt has closed for an unprecedented 4th day in a row.
I work for General Dynamics and we had to use PTO (Personal Time Off - vacation) time for the last three days.
But now a company policy cuts in and we go on an overhead account - there goes the stock value.
We got an additional 6-10 inches.
Now to go out and shovel al of it.
See ya.


----------



## Anju 

WOW Jeff - snow again?  At least it didn't stick.

Leslie - that is AWESOME about Hannah, and a school she prefers.  You got you some pretty kool kids there.

64 this morning, up to higher 70's later today, had coffee outside with the sunrise.  Oh well.
Surgery postponed for another week, doctor at a conference this weekend giving a presentation.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Good morning!

Glad to see everyone is checking in and is ok out east. Records broken everywhere in the DC area. I can get live feed of the local TV channels on the Internet so have been keeping up with the news. Sounds like the wind is the big thing now. Our neighbors haven't called so I'm hoping no trees have fallen on our house. Our house is surrounded by huge trees.

Yesterday started out rainy then


Spoiler



became glorious, today looks beautiful and the next four days are supposed to be cloud free.


 I will be positively giddy so you probably won't want to hear from me. 

Leslie, congratulations on Hannah's acceptances!

Stay warm and safe, everyone!

Betsy


----------



## drenee

24 and some light snow this morning.  It must be some lake effect snow they were talking about because the radar isn't really showing anything.  

Leslie, huge congratulations to Hannah.  

Chris, I'm so glad you're having a nice time with your sister.  

Dona, I'm sorry you have to wait longer.  

DF still has no power.  He has worn himself out trying to keep the generator going at intervals in order to save the two big freezers.  And he's also been trying to help out a couple of his neighbors, one elderly.  I feel guilty that I've had power all along.  One of the advantages of living in town, I guess.
deb


----------



## luvmy4brats

Good morning. It's 31 and windy over here. Thankfully we didn't lose electricity at all with this one. We did lose Internet, but I'm getting kinda used to that. Hopefully they'll come fix it today. It's hard to say how much snow we got because it was blowing around so hard. I've seen reports around 12-14 inches though. 

Leslie, congrats for Hannah. 

Geoff, Booz is also charging PTO for all of this. They were deciding yesterday about being able to charge this to that overhead account (or at least a good portion of it) Hopefully, they'll make a decision soon. Joe has been out 5 days now.


----------



## loonlover

Good morning all.  

Glad to hear everyone is digging out from the snow and is safe.

Leslie, congratulations to Hannah.


----------



## Edward C. Patterson

Well another day home from work. We had 24 inches of snow in Allentown, PA and I just came in from digging out my car, if that's what you want to call it (I mean digging out. It was still are car when I found it). Now I'm inside, obviously at the computer, my back sore (but wait 'til tomorrow), getting ready to take me morning 8 pills and two sets of eye drops. I'll tell you, I gotta marry a strong 35 year old weight lifter for such ocassions. It would be worth me lecturing him on his steroid habit.

Edward C. Patterson


----------



## Susan in VA

Mornin', all!  Sunny and chilly here, and I won't even mention that stuff on the ground.  

My schedule (such as it is) has gone to pieces this past week, so I'm going to spend most of the day catching up on housework.  

Everyone stay safe and warm!


----------



## drenee

Ed, you're funny.

deb


----------



## Edward C. Patterson

ecp


----------



## Aravis60

Good morning from the state that is the home of Krazy Glue. It is still yucky here. I'm off work again today due to the storm and I was supposed to have tomorrow and Monday off. So with the snow days that we've already had, that makes a grand total of seven days that I will have off. I like the unexpected vacation, but I'm sick of the snow. I hope everyone is staying warm and cozy. Ed, good luck finding your weight lifter.


----------



## Ann in Arlington

Ed needs:









'cept with a snow shovel. . . . . . . .


----------



## Edward C. Patterson

I'll take two of those please, in a size 12.

Ed Patterson


----------



## drenee

There was a story on the news this morning about R rated house cleaners. 
Turns out there's a service out there where male cleaners are doing so in their 


Spoiler



jock straps


. I'd be tempted to move to a big city for that one.
I doubt they'd shovel snow in that attire though.
deb


----------



## Anju 

I was getting concerned about Ed not posting here, but saw his other posts so knew he was ok.


----------



## Edward C. Patterson

I read the morning (and goodnight) thread every day, but usually I'm at work and don;t get a chance to post.   

Ed Patterson


----------



## Leslie

drenee said:


> There was a story on the news this morning about R rated house cleaners.
> Turns out there's a service out there where male cleaners are doing so in their
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> jock straps
> 
> 
> . I'd be tempted to move to a big city for that one.
> I doubt they'd shovel snow in that attire though.
> deb


When I was looking for snowblower pictures, this was the first one that popped up. I won't post it here, you'll need to link to it. Be warned--it's silly but an R-rated silly (or maybe even NC-17 silly for those who are very sensitive).

http://www.superlaugh.com/1/snowblower.jpg

L


----------



## Edward C. Patterson

That's what happens when you eat too many snow peas.

Ed Patterson


----------



## drenee

deb


----------



## Anju 

drenee said:


> deb


agreed


----------



## Richard in W.Orange

Edward C. Patterson said:


> ...I'll tell you, I gotta marry a strong 35 year old weight lifter for such ocassions...


That's an idea, I second the motion, something along these lines:









CONGRATS to Hannah!

Snow thrower -- normal folx buy them at home depot and between a combination of an impeller and an auger they throw the snow through a chute sometimes at great distances
Snow blower -- these actuall "blow" snow. Like giant yard vacuums, you most frequently find them mounted as 'train maintenance vehicles' and the ones NJT, LIRR and the MTA (NYC) use have JET ENGINES to propel the snow ...

The terms however are generally interchangeable in arenas OTHER than the professional snow removal field.

Given how much the federal government has been closed in DC, is this helping the budget deficit?

So catching up with all the previous posts. Good Morning KB folks, the dawn has now broekn over NYC and it looks like its going to be a nice day!


----------



## Leslie

Good morning everyone,

23 degrees and another sunny day here in southern Maine. Richard, thanks for the congrats and that nice little bit of man-flesh. Good way to start the day...

L


----------



## Ann in Arlington

Good Morning. . . . .25. . . . .sunny. . . . .going up to mid 30s.  My body would like warmer. . .but actually for melting this is perfect. . .above freezing but not so warm to melt too fast and cause flooding. . . . . .


----------



## Margaret

Good morning, everyone!  Back to school with a two hour delayed start today.  It should be sunny with temperatures slightly above freezing.  Hopefully some of the snow will disappear.  Thank you for all the information on the snowthrower/blower topic.  I also enjoyed the pictures, I think. It is hard to believe the weekend is almost here.  I think I could get used to a two and a half day work week.  Stay safe and warm today.


----------



## Jeff

Good morning, everyone. Icy here in central Texas.


----------



## crebel

Good Morning.  The skies are quiet in most of Iowa this morning.  Looks like the next snow coming thru this weekend will be minor.

Have a great Friday everybody, and a safe and happy weekend.

Chris


----------



## Anju 

58 deg now, blue and I mean BLUE beautiful sky this morning, probably in the upper 70's.


----------



## luvmy4brats

Good morning. Looks to be another beautiful day. Perfect for snowball fights, fort building and snowpeople creations.


----------



## geoffthomas

28 now, going up to 34 in Derwood, MD.
It is expected to be mostly sunny today.
Maybe some of the snow/ice will melt.
Hopefully without ripping the gutters and downspouts off of my house in the process.
We finally saw a plow on our street at around 11:30pm last night.
My daughter has an anime "con" to go to at the Gaylord Resort in Oxon Hill this weekend.
We did try to go last night, but didn't get very far down the unplowed street before getting stuck.
Got unstuck and backed up into the driveway and gave it up.
So we will do that drive now.

This will be the 5th day away from work.
Lucky that I had leave time accumulated.
And oh yes, Monday the govt is closed again - so cannot work then either.

Have a great day.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Good Morning!

Sounds like the next snow to hit after the weekend isn't going to amount to much! And the Fed'l gov't is back to work. (My girlfriend who works for a contractor had to go in today, she said it only took two hours for her 30 minute trip. )



Spoiler



The weather was great here yesterday. Going to be better today. Supposed to be a week of unrelenting sunshine. 52 degrees here now at 7 am-ish, heading towards mid sixties.



We went on a hike yesterday at one of our favorite places in San Diego, Torrey Pines State Reserve.







There was a cool circular rainbow around the sun.

A group of very fit Navy guys just ran by the condo on their morning workout. I love this location!

Betsy


----------



## luvmy4brats

Ah, the Navy guys... Another reason I loved Southern California....


----------



## loonlover

Getting on a little late this morning.  I had to take the poodle to the vet to get her teeth cleaned today.  Hopefully I am able to pick her up by early to mid afternoon as I'm working tonight.

I just talked to our son in Arlington, TX.  He said they got about 8 inches of snow where they are.  He doesn't have to be at work until noon and the temperatures are above freezing.  I haven't talked to our son in NY yet.  I saw reports from the weather service that towns around King's Park received 12-15 inches.  

Anyway, good morning to all.  I hope melting occurs and everybody is finally able to get out.  Being snowbound, especially without power, gets old very fast.


----------



## angelad

luvmy4brats said:


> Ah, the Navy guys... Another reason I loved Southern California....


Um...


----------



## drenee

24 and the sun is _trying_ to peek through.
Treatment 13 today. Then I needed to pick up a few things at the store.
Today I need to figure out how many (whatever unit is appropriate) of protein 
a person is supposed to have and figure out how to get more into my diet.
I just had an omelet and two slices of bacon. Hopefully that's a decent start.

The snow just keeps falling here. No accumlation to speak of, just unrelenting snow flakes.
Have a great Friday, KB friends.
deb


----------



## Tip10

drenee said:


> 24 and the sun is _trying_ to peek through.
> Treatment 13 today. Then I needed to pick up a few things at the store.
> Today I need to figure out how many (whatever unit is appropriate) of protein
> a person is supposed to have and figure out how to get more into my diet.
> I just had an omelet and two slices of bacon. Hopefully that's a decent start.
> 
> The snow just keeps falling here. No accumlation to speak of, just unrelenting snow flakes.
> Have a great Friday, KB friends.
> deb


SlimFast Lo Carb shakes are fairly high in protein (actually higher than SlimFast Hi Protein shakes -- go figure) without adding too terribly much to the diet.....

I use them fairly regularly to add protein to help control my sugar levels as a diabetic. There are a number of other high protein shakes and mixes and supplements but all of them carry quite a sugar load with them....


----------



## drenee

Thank you.  I tried the high protein shakes last summer when this issue originally popped up.  
The chocolate ones are wayyyy too chocolaty for me.  The strawberry wasn't bad, but after a 
few days I just wasn't able to stomach them.  I have started making smoothies with yogurt and fresh
fruit just about every day.  I'm wondering if I can add some protein powder or something to that?
deb


----------



## Tip10

drenee said:


> Thank you. I tried the high protein shakes last summer when this issue originally popped up.
> The chocolate ones are wayyyy too chocolaty for me. The strawberry wasn't bad, but after a
> few days I just wasn't able to stomach them. I have started making smoothies with yogurt and fresh
> fruit just about every day. I'm wondering if I can add some protein powder or something to that?
> deb


Other possibilities are MuscleMilk (didn't like it), Glucerna (it doesn't like me), Ensure (sugar's a bit high for my needs), EAS Myoplex (didn't like taste).

or just go to a diabetic's best friend -- peanut butter -- high in protein and not sugar!

If you can handle it Tofu is high in protein, as are soybeans and most other beans, your yogurt is really good too! Cottage Cheese is another that's high (about 15 grams per half cup)

Most times you really don't need to turn to supplements and such -- an 8 oz glass of milk and a peanut butter sandwich (with 4 TBS of peanut butter) will get you about 24 grams of protein -- the SlimFast and EAS Myoplex shakes come in at 20 grams....


----------



## Susan in VA

Good morning, everyone!

Sunny here and 31 degrees, the ice in the sunny areas is turning to slush, and the shady areas are Not Fun to be on. Funny how the perspective on that changes when you do it on purpose, though -- I'm taking DD ice skating (her first time!) this afternoon at the outdoor rink at Pentagon Row. It will also be my first time on skates in well over ten years, although I'm hoping that, like riding a bicycle, it just comes back right away.



luvmy4brats said:


> Good morning. Looks to be another beautiful day. Perfect for snowball fights, fort building and snowpeople creations.


What, no snowfelines??

Ed and Richard, in the interest of fairness to those who are not 35-year-old bodybuilders I would like to point out that a 53-year-old non-weightlifting computer teacher got three feet of snow shoveled for three houses (his, mine, and my parents') just fine! 

Have a good Friday, everyone.


----------



## drenee

I've been doing cottage cheese and one glass of milk a day.  
I had not thought about peanut butter.  I can do a peanut butter sandwich a day.  
Thank you so much.  I do not want to add any sugar to my diet.  My family is full
of diabetics, so I try to be very careful.
deb


----------



## cheerio

woke up to another inch of snow today, make it stop


----------



## Ann in Arlington

luvmy4brats said:


> Ah, the Navy guys... Another reason I loved Southern California....


I married a Navy guy. . . .


----------



## Edward C. Patterson

But the question is, how many plates of snow peas did he eed to consume. I'd need about 4 and a stint in the Polar Bear club. Back to work today. I'm aching, becuase his 62 year old back isn;t used to lifting much more than . . . a 62 year olf back.

Ed Patterson


----------



## Anju 

drenee said:


> Thank you. I tried the high protein shakes last summer when this issue originally popped up.
> The chocolate ones are wayyyy too chocolaty for me. The strawberry wasn't bad, but after a
> few days I just wasn't able to stomach them. I have started making smoothies with yogurt and fresh
> fruit just about every day. I'm wondering if I can add some protein powder or something to that?
> deb


I have heard of adding fresh fruits and cutting the protein drink amount in half and adding milk, lo fat or soy, and crushed ice, or a combo of this, makes it a bit more palatable. I have no idea as I don't do this stuff, not good for a no gut person  I have done Ensure with ice and fresh fruit and it helps.


----------



## luvmy4brats

Deb, 

String cheese is a quick high protein snack. I have the low fat kind and it's 60 calories and 8 grams of protein. I generally eat 2 of them. 

Tuna is also high in protein.


----------



## drenee

Did not think of string cheese.  
I found a formula online today and after doing the math I should be taking in about 38 grams of protein a day.  
I think I did that today, but I had to work hard to accomplish it.  
deb


----------



## Richard in W.Orange

Susan in VA said:


> . . . Ed and Richard, in the interest of fairness to those who are not 35-year-old bodybuilders I would like to point out that a 53-year-old non-weightlifting computer teacher got three feet of snow shoveled for three houses (his, mine, and my parents') just fine!


Hey I'm a 45 y/o Computer Guy (management level no less) and I did, not ONE, not TWO but EIGHT driveway sidewalk combinations, not once but three times in the last few days. I'm not saying we CAN'T do it, but I'd much rather watch a 35 year old bodybuider doing it. I won't speak specificially for Ed.

So I appear to be FIRST this morning (big surprise at 6:18AM ... Cold (very and oops the back door came open in the night (grrrrr) so where the second floor is JUST TOASTY its rather cool on the first. (note to self---SET DEADBOLT)

No sign of the dawn over manhattan and well, the coffemaker is beeping so its time for me to get a fresh cup.

Have great days everyone!


----------



## Leslie

Good morning everyone,

Happy Saturday. 16 degrees and frosty and it looks like another sunny day here in southern Maine. Have a great day everyone!

L


----------



## Margaret

Good morning from the Philly suburbs!  Let me just say that this 57 year old librarian managed to clear two driveways and a decent expanse of sidewalk at least four times over the last week.  However, I would really rather not do it again for at least another year, and I am not interested in watching anyone else, no matter how their bodies are built, do it either.  I can get my fill of snow for the rest of this winter watching Toronto on TV.  Enjoy your Saturdays!  Keep warm!


----------



## drenee

21 degrees and snowing again.  

I've shoveled more than I'm used to this year also. 
And I'm going to need to clear off my sidewalk again before Monday.  
I'm expecting DF's Valentine's gifts via UPS.  Weather has had it stalled 
on the east coast.  Imagine that.
Have a great Saturday.
deb


----------



## Ann in Arlington

Good Morning. . . .yes, I had a bit of a lie in today. . .what the heck, it's Saturday!

I did much more shoveling than I think DH expected. . . . but thanks to wonderful neighbors with machines I didn't have to do it all!  I think today, though, I will see what I can do about the walkway out front. . .it was cleared, but then drifted over so it would be neighborly to clear it again. . . .this was brought home to me yesterday when I walked home from the bus stop and had to walk in the street at times because folks had dug out their cars but not the sidewalks.

Then I got home and realized ours wasn't in much better shape.  

Weather report:  currently overcast and 24, not expected to rise much past freezing.  Hmmm. . . .maybe I'll rethink that whole 'clear the sidewalk again' plan.


----------



## Anju 

57 deg. blue sky, no snow, no pluges, no drifts, just sayin'

Be careful out there and don't overdo it.


----------



## loonlover

27 going to 45 and the overnight lows are to be in the mid-thirties.  I can handle that.  We didn't get the additional snow that had been predicted for Thursday night.  Things are finally starting to melt and maybe these temperatures will allow the piles along the roads to disappear.  While the piles are nothing compared to those in the east, it is rare for any white stuff to be around this long after it fell.

Both Intinst and I will be working.  My day may be longer than his, but it won't be near as hard.  And mine is a little more I agreed to work the hours; he had no choice.

Hope everyone else has a relaxing Saturday.


----------



## Jeff

31 going to be 56 today. I'm ready for SPRING. Good morning everyone.


----------



## luvmy4brats

29 going to 32 today. It's overcast and we have flurries in the forecast. I don't see much melting in the future today. I think Hubby and I are going to attempt a grocery store run. Maybe the Amish Market will be open and I can treat myself to some BBQ ribs.


----------



## Ann in Arlington

We popped into a Safeway on the way home from an early Valentines Dinner last night. . .isn't that romantic?  Got milk, soda, and chips.   Forecast here for Monday is 70% chance of snow but now word on accumulation yet.  They're calling it an "Alberta Clipper" which usually means it is really cold, but moves through fast so accumulation is less. . . .


----------



## geoffthomas

It is 27 in Derwood with an expected high of 32 - cloudy.
Really want the sun to melt some of this stuff.

Have a great day.


----------



## loca

Relatively nice today, low 30s, no snow


----------



## Susan in VA

Happy Valentine's Day, all you Kindleboarders!


----------



## Margaret

Happy Valentine's Day!  It is chilly here, but is expected to get above freezing by this afternoon.  Maybe some snow will melt before the next round.  My two younger sons just bought a house together (their first,) so we are going to spend the day over there cleaning. I have not seen it yet, but from what my daughter tells me it gives new meaning to the word dirty.  I'm off to church and then to the store to buy rubber gloves and supplies.  Enjoy your Sundays!


----------



## Geoffrey

Another foggy day in Dallas .... I'm thinking this is a book morning to go out for beer biscuits ....


----------



## Leslie

Good morning everyone,

26 degrees and we can hear birds singing this morning. It will be a rude shock to all of us here in Maine when winter returns, LOL.

Hannah got another college acceptance yesterday: the New Hampshire Institute of Art. This was her "safe" school and given the other two acceptances that she has received, I doubt she'll choose NHIA. Last one to hear from: Maryland College Institute of Art. 

L


----------



## luvmy4brats

Good morning! Happy Valentine's Day to all. Another day in the mid 30's. 

Leslie, congratulations to Hannah again. How exciting for her.


----------



## Anju 

That is soooo Kool everybody wants Hannah!  Congrats  

59 deg., few clouds, sunrise should be wonderful, expecting another nice day.  Think our winter is over.

Happy Valentines Day everyone!


----------



## geoffthomas

Good Morning KindleBoards.
It is 25 in Derwood, MD.
It is going up to 35 around here.
And it is supposed to be sunny and bright all day.
That should mean melting - as in the wicked witch.

I will miss the pretty white.
But I will be glad to see it go (when it actually goes).

Have a wonderful day.


----------



## Ann in Arlington

Good Morning and Happy Chinese New Year:  The year of the Tiger.

Current temp is 27, going to 35, it's clear and sunny, and the revised forecast for tomorrow is 1 to 3 inches of snow -- down from 2 to 4.


----------



## Susan in VA

Good morning.

It can keep being revised further downward as far as I'm concerned.  I can just about get out of my neighborhood now.  All the main roads are long since clear, but we still have craters and moguls of ice on the little side streets.  Of course no plow could do anything with it at this point anyway, since it's pretty much solid ice.  Unsalted and unsanded, except for the bits and pieces that homeowners have sanded in front of their own houses.  My own car can't make it out yet, so I've been borrowing one with better traction.  

This also means we've had no mail delivery in over a week.  

Have a great Sunday everyone!  I'm off to bake DD some red-and-pink Valentine's Day cookies.


----------



## Edward C. Patterson

*Gung-xi fa-tsai*, to everyone in this Year of the Tiger.

Edward C. Patterson


----------



## Jeff

Good morning, happy St. Valentine's day and gung hoi fat choi to everybody.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Good Morning, Happy Valentine's Day and Happy New Year!

Currently 51, going to a high of 72 today. 

I'm off in about 45 minutes to a birding trip with the San Diego Audubon, then when I get back, we'll head to Balboa Park for an outdoor organ recital there (they have one every Sunday, rain or shine).

Keeping my fingers crossed for the people back home that the snow is minor.  My weather thingy, which had been saying "snow" on Monday is now saying "snow showers" for northern VA.  Hope it's right!

Loving the Olympics, I just don't understand why we had to watch the Opening Ceremonies on a taped delay basis here on the West Coast...  

Betsy


----------



## loonlover

Good morning and Happy Valentines Day.

It's partly sunny this morning so maybe the rest of the white stuff (mostly dirty grey now) will melt today.  It stayed above freezing all night and is supposed to get up to 43 today.


----------



## Meredith Sinclair

Susan in VA said:


> Good morning.
> 
> It can keep being revised further downward as far as I'm concerned. I can just about get out of my neighborhood now. All the main roads are long since clear, but we still have craters and moguls of ice on the little side streets. Of course no plow could do anything with it at this point anyway, since it's pretty much solid ice. Unsalted and unsanded, except for the bits and pieces that homeowners have sanded in front of their own houses. My own car can't make it out yet, so I've been borrowing one with better traction.
> 
> This also means we've had no mail delivery in over a week.
> 
> Have a great Sunday everyone! I'm off to bake DD some red-and-pink Valentine's Day cookies.


Well, Susan I hope your mail gets to you soon and your Girl Scout cookies are right there in the HUGE stack of bills and magazines... something to much on while you sort!


----------



## Richard in W.Orange

Well, its amazing when I'm first...and its a bit later this morning .. 6:50A

Ok so dawn over manhanttan is broken, its 24 out and there are these kind of ominous looking clouds.

The reports say that its supposed to start snowing around 10P tonight (at least it won't hose auditions too badly) but it is now officially causing me to not have firewood because the delivery man can't 1) get up the driveway and 2) stack in where it goes on the now 10" of hardpack snow. Melting would surely cause catastrophic wood pile fall over.

I am (oh no) at the Mercy of PSE&G and running my (eep) boiler.

Have good days all...doing some stuff work type from home this day off.


----------



## Leslie

Good morning everyone,

26 degrees and a few clouds but some blue sky is peeking through. They are predicting 6" of snow for tomorrow. We'll see.

Even though it is a holiday, I am going to try to get some work done today. I am taking Friday off to go to an open house at Montserrat with Hannah, so I don't want to get too far behind.

L


----------



## Margaret

Good morning!  It is a sunny, cold morning here (about 22 degrees,) but we are supposed to get some snow by the afternoon and into tomorrow.  Predictions are for anywhere from one to four inches.  Hopefully we will be in school tomorrow.  I am going to a movie and lunch with friends today.  Have a good Monday!


----------



## Ann in Arlington

a trace to an inch OR one to three inches

depends who you listen to. . . . 

it's 22 now, and sunny. . . .melting is happening. . . . .pretty sure it'll be time for new gutters come spring. . . .

Rich I have one day's worth of dry firewood. . . .the rest is under a foot or more of snow -- which doesn't even include the two feet one would have to dig through to get to it.  Debating "spending" it today. . . . .and not looking forward to the gas bill next month. . . . .

Good Morning all!


----------



## Anju 

mornin' all - 60 deg., woke up with headache so delighted  we have no snow predicted  

Everyone have a good holiday


----------



## geoffthomas

It is 16 now (right now) in Derwood, MD.
At almost 9am.
And it is supposed to go up to 34.
Going to be partly cloudy until noon and then snow will start again.
An Alberta Clipper is supposed to go through.
And give us 1-3 more inches to our winter wonderland.
I may protest and refuse to shovel this load.

Richard I would donate some wood, if I could.
When I had the 4 black locusts cut down (and subsequently split) I wound up with 5-6 cords.

I hope you all have a wonderful President's Day.
For anyone that does not know, the Federal Govt is closed for this Holiday.

Just sayin.....


----------



## Jeff

It's 28 going toward 50 something in McGregor, Texas. Good morning, everyone.


----------



## Elmore Hammes

Good morning, everyone. I am back from my 10 day mission trip - we built 2 homes, a room addition and repaired a couple leaking roofs for several families in the colonias outside of Nuevo Progreso, Mexico. While it was cooler than normal there (50s with rain and strong winds), now that I am in central Indiana I have 6 inches of snow and mid 20's. At least my kind neighbor cleared out a lane in my driveway so I could get into my garage!


----------



## loonlover

Its 24 going to 38 and partly sunny.  Maybe all of our small grey piles will disappear today, but the big ones on parking lots will not go away for a few more days.  Feeling sorry for those who have snow in the forecast again.  Snow fell on us again yesterday, but there was no accumulation.

Hope everyone has a good day and those who are off today have a nice lazy holiday.


----------



## crebel

Almost good afternoon!  Everybody have a great day.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Good Morning!

Dona, hope your headache is better! Elmore, sounds like a great trip, lots of good work done!



Spoiler



It's going to be 83 inland today, think we'll stay along the coast where it's going to be in the 70s...



Had a fun birding trip yesterday morning to the Salt Works here in San Diego. The Salt Works, where they distill salt, I guess you would say, have been around for 100 years.

http://www.goldenstateimages.com/GSI_search.php?srch=south%20bay%20salt%20works&op=ex

Everyone have a great day!

Betsy


----------



## Susan in VA

Good morning!

Being a Federal Holiday, today is supposed to be a day off for the schools as well. But because they've exceeded their planned-for snow days, it was declared a make-up day for the kids. Then yesterday they announced that they still haven't been able to clear all the sidewalks and parking lots at all the County's schools, not to mention that in many residential neighborhoods the sidewalks aren't cleared so the kids would have to walk in the street, and so they've declared it ANOTHER snow day. They're hoping to start up again tomorrow with a two-hour delay.

Why does this affect us, if we're 99% certain we'll be homeschooling? Because a) I have to actually NOTIFY the County and DD's teachers of that, which I can't do until school opens again, and b) she is still wavering on that remaining 1%, and c) even with HS, she wants to go back for three days <one each for art, music, and PE>, so that she can say goodbye to those teachers and collect her supplies and such.

Meanwhile, I have a list of all the "me time" things I plan to do in those three days.... 

They're expecting rain and/or snow starting this afternoon, with maybe an inch or so accumulating tonight.

Housework day for me, with another schoolwork deadline approaching, so it will be a busy day.

Have a great Monday (and maybe day off for some of you)!


----------



## Margaret

Good morning, everyone!  It is about 31 degrees here with just a dusting of snow on the ground.  We may get another inch today, but that should not be too hard to deal with.  I have a clump of pansies from last spring in my garden that have somehow managed to survive this winter.  We had a good amount of melting yesterday and I noticed a little bit of purple flower sticking above the snow that is left.  I can't imagine that the pansies are still alive after being buried for over a week, but that glimpse of color made me realize that spring is coming back.  So, I am sending springtime thoughts your way.  Enjoy your Tuesdays!


----------



## Richard in W.Orange

Good Morning all. .. Cold and cloudy with a light dusting of snow last night. I don't think this is going to be a problem today but then again, who knows.


----------



## geoffthomas

26 now in Derwood, MD.
Going up to 34 sometime today.
Mostly cloudy.
Back to work today.

Have a nice day, all.


----------



## Ann in Arlington

Good Morning. . . .back to work for me too. . . . .gonna be a busy week after being snowed out all lat week. . . .enjoy!


----------



## Leslie

Good morning everyone,

21 degrees right now with snow predicted. How much is anyone's guess. I've heard everything from "a dusting" to 10 inches.

Congratulations to Mainer Scott Wescott who one gold in the snowboard competition at the Olympics!

L


----------



## loonlover

Good morning all.  It is 20 going to 40 today.  Maybe a few more small piles will melt today.  I don't ever remember snow lingering this long before in the 32 years we've lived in Arkansas.  Maybe the piles made by snowplows in parking lots, but never in our yard.

Hope everyone has a good back to work day whether it is your first day due to the holiday or if you are going back for the second day of this work week.


----------



## Andra

Good Morning Everyone.  I was working on the road last week and didn't get to check in much.  Today's my only day in my office before I head out again.  I'm the fool who schedules my trips and every time I schedule two weeks back-to-back I regret it...
It's 32 degrees in Austin with sun and a high of 56 forecast for later today.


----------



## Susan in VA

Good morning, everyone.

Back to school with a two-hour delay this morning, BUT a decision was finally reached last night  --  we ARE homeschooling!  Yay!  Really the best for the Kiddo  --  my opinion, her dad's, my parents', and her preschool and KG teachers' opinions, and then last night The Favorite Teddy Bear was consulted and agreed too, so then how could she not?     (This is probably not permanent, just for 1st and 2nd grade.)

So today my "me time"  list includes going to sit an exam (on macroeconomic policy  ) and getting a start on taxes.  Fun, fun.

Have a nice day, all  --  and good luck catching up on the snow week to all you DC area folks.


----------



## Anne

It is 32 here day and just started snowing here in Queens, New York again. I hope we do not get a lot this time. I have the week off so I do not have to go into the city today.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Good Morning!

Sounds like the snow yesterday at home in northern VA didn't amount to much, but it's icy this morning, everyone stay safe!



Spoiler



It's 53 degrees here heading on to 70s and sun


, we're going to run errands and take a hike. Stay warm everyone!

Betsy


----------



## Elmore Hammes

Good morning all. A bit of new snow, but most of what I will have to remove from the driveway is due to drifting snow as it is rather windy out there today. My daily snow gauge - the newspaper wasn't quite fully covered - indicates a couple inches in the driveway.

Hope everyone has a safe and wonderful day.
Elmore


----------



## Anju 

Glad you are home Elmore!  How did your mission trip go?

65 deg now, another beautiful day.  Going to go to Guadalajara to sign construction contract this afternoon, but they have already started painting the lines for the foundation.  WOO WOO WOO


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Woohoo, Dona!  We want pictures!!!

Betsy


----------



## Anju 

Our contractor said he is taking pictures for me!  Now all I have to do is get them


----------



## Jeff

Sorry I'm late. Good morning, everyone. It's 36 in McGregor, Texas.


----------



## Susan in VA

Late? But it's still morning, even over here! (As for what _day_ it is...  )


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Maybe we should add the day of the week to our Good Morning posts! (We could call it "The Susan Rule.")   <ducking and running>

Betsy


----------



## Elmore Hammes

Anju No. 469 said:


> Glad you are home Elmore! How did your mission trip go?


It went very well - we got two new homes built, a room addition, and despite some muddy conditions were able to add a couple roof repair jobs. The families helped us quite a bit - I think more so than any of my previous trips. We were truly blessed throughout the trip.


----------



## Margaret

Good Morning to all!  It is cold here 21 degrees and will stay in the 30's.  We may see some snow flurries, but they shouldn't amount to anything for this area.  I was glad to here your mission visit was a success, Elmore.  Susan, I am sure it is a relief to have the schooling decision made.  Now you can plan out the rest of your year.  Enjoy the time you will be spending with your daughter.  Dona, congratulations on the house.  I am going in to school a little early today, so have a good Wednesday.  Lent starts today, so spring can not be far behind.


----------



## Andra

Good Morning!  It's 32 degrees here and I will be on the road to Houston later this morning.  I haven't checked the long-range forecast yet - need to do that before I head out.
Happy Wednesday.


----------



## Richard in W.Orange

Good Morning All ... cold and clear here ... got home last night and had a half hour snow thrower event (don't need a nasty-gram from the post office) (or a citation from the township) ... then some TV then bed. Today should be busy I hope


----------



## Ann in Arlington

Good Morning. . . . .Long day ahead what with work followed by Ash Wednesday service, followed by rehearsals preparing for Lent/Holy Week/Easter. . . .might not see me again before tomorrow!  

Weather is gold but generally settled. . . .should have lots of melting. . . . .then, of course, more freezing tonight.  But things are mostly back to what passes for normal 'round here.


----------



## Jeff

Good morning from the deep-freeze of Texas.


----------



## Leslie

Good morning,

21 degrees and sunny. We had snow yesterday -- about 2 inches, I think. Just enough to cover up all the dirty gray piles and make everything look fresh and bright, but not enough to be a nuisance.

L


----------



## Anju 

Good morning - 60 deg. and RAINING!  Not supposed to rain until June!  Had a kazxillion errands to do today, guess we will do them anyway even with the rain.  (we walk - don't have a car)  Hate to say it tho, the last time we had one of these fronts come through y'all got hard stuff as in snow!  Is this El Nino? or La Nina?


----------



## crebel

Good Morning!  13 degrees here, but we are heading to the airport to fly into Richmond, VA and friends picking us up for the drive down to Williamsburg for meetings (Masonic group raising $$ for diabetes research).  Sounds like weather has improved everywhere along the route and don't anticipate any problems.

Day 3 on not smoking for me.  Getting better, being in airports and non-smoking hotel for the rest of the week (home late Saturday night) should further cement the "get'er done" attitude.

Have a great day - May not be back on KB till Sunday.


Chris


----------



## Tip10

Anju No. 469 said:


> Good morning - 60 deg. and RAINING! Not supposed to rain until June! Had a kazxillion errands to do today, guess we will do them anyway even with the rain. (we walk - don't have a car) Hate to say it tho, the last time we had one of these fronts come through y'all got hard stuff as in snow! Is this El Nino? or La Nina?


This year I believe it to be El Loco!!


----------



## Geoffrey

Good Morning.  It's brrry in Texas this morning and we're all ready for spring to start since it's late this year .... 

.... I woke up 20 minutes before my alarm so I spent that time luxuriating in warm covers and pretending I'm sleeping in.  Was a great way to start the day.


----------



## Leslie

Geoffrey said:


> Good Morning. It's brrry in Texas this morning and we're all ready for spring to start since it's late this year ....
> 
> .... I woke up 20 minutes before my alarm so I spent that time luxuriating in warm covers and pretending I'm sleeping in. Was a great way to start the day.


This is school vacation week so I can sleep in -- no carpooling. What a difference it is to get up at 7 instead of 6. I'm loving it!

L


----------



## Geoffrey

Leslie said:


> This is school vacation week so I can sleep in -- no carpooling. What a difference it is to get up at 7 instead of 6. I'm loving it!
> 
> L


6? Such a luxury. I'm walking into the office by 6.

The upside is I leave at 3 so I have 2 business day hours to get banking things or government things or whatever done when I need to ...


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Good Morning!

For some reason I woke up on Eastern time again despite going to sleep on California time...oh well, maybe I'll try sleeping some more after I post this. I can hear the fog horns out along the coast.

Today we're going on a hike in the mountains and to the little mountain town of Julian to eat apple pie...it's famed for its apple products, especially pie.

Hopefully we won't have any experiences on our hike today like we had yesterday--I had a close encounter of the rattlesnake kind! Coming down a rocky path in central San Diego county, a very busy path, we had been passing people coming and going, I got within about 3 feet of a rattlesnake crossing the path! It had coiled and was rattling as I was doing my best imitation of a cartoon character back peddling. I yelled something not family friendly as I bumped into my husband and the snake slithered off. Unfortunately, it scared my camera too and the picture on the card was corrupted, but here's one very much like the one I met: 
http://www.vsnakercenter.com/sitebuildercontent/sitebuilderpictures/CVH1.jpg

Been hiking here in San Diego County in general and on that specific path in particular for 10 years, never seen a snake before of any kind, let alone a rattler. It's been unseasonably warm for the last few days, and I think the humans aren't the only ones taking advantage of it. For more on the snake, a Southern Pacific Rattlesnake, a subspecies of the Western Diamondback see here:
http://www.sdnhm.org/fieldguide/herps/crot-atr.html

I was interested to learn they are primarily nocturnal, didn't know that. Wish this one had kept to its schedule. I wouldn't have minded seeing one off in the distance, this was a bit too close! I think I'll let my husband lead the way today...

Betsy


----------



## Susan in VA

Good _Wednesday_ morning, everyone. Including Betsy, who apparently woke up the snakes with her running. 

29 and cloudy here, going up to 36ish with some light flurries forecast for the afternoon.


----------



## Hoosiermama

Good morning from Indiana! Haven't posted in this thread before. It's cold (16 degrees) and lots of snow on the ground here. Son just called to tell me our grandson has another ear infection (he just turned 1). It's been non-stop ear infections. Doctor is thinking tubes, which will probably be a relief.



> I had a close encounter of the rattlesnake kind!


Had a close encounter with a rattler in Virginia years ago. We were staying in a cabin on Skyline Drive and kept hearing one rattle all night. As we both wouldn't put a foot on the floor, DH stretched to reach the light so we could see...and we carefully checked all over the cabin. We THINK it was under the cabin (it was on pylons), but that made for one sleepless night!


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Welcome to the Good Morning thread Hoosiermama!



Hoosiermama said:


> Had a close encounter with a rattler in Virginia years ago. We were staying in a cabin on Skyline Drive and kept hearing one rattle all night. As we both wouldn't put a foot on the floor, DH stretched to reach the light so we could see...and we carefully checked all over the cabin. We THINK it was under the cabin (it was on pylons), but that made for one sleepless night!


Yes, Skyline has rattlers, which not everyone realizes...that would have kept me awake too!! . I'm not scared of non-poisonous snakes, but have a healthy respect for the poisonous ones. Occasionally the birders report finding one sunning itself on the pull-offs on Skyline Drive.

Sorry to hear about your grandson's ear infections! One of our grandkids had to have tubes, can't remember which now...it was a great relief.

Betsy


----------



## Leslie

I have a client in Taiwan. When I sent her her manuscript yesterday, I mentioned that it was the Year of the Tiger and sent a happy new year greeting (I knew all this from KindleBoards). Well, this is what I just got back...

To my surprise, you know this is the year of the Tiger for Chinese
and the jubilant blessing "Gong hoy fat choi (恭賀發財)".

Thanks, KB friends...You made me look good! LOL

L


----------



## Leslie

Geoffrey said:


> 6? Such a luxury. I'm walking into the office by 6.
> 
> The upside is I leave at 3 so I have 2 business day hours to get banking things or government things or whatever done when I need to ...


My husband goes to work at the crack of dawn but I am not an early morning person. Having to be out of the house at 7:15 on carpool days just about does me in...LOL

L


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Leslie said:


> I have a client in Taiwan. When I sent her her manuscript yesterday, I mentioned that it was the Year of the Tiger and sent a happy new year greeting (I knew all this from KindleBoards). Well, this is what I just got back...
> 
> To my surprise, you know this is the year of the Tiger for Chinese
> and the jubilant blessing "Gong hoy fat choi (恭賀發財)".
> 
> Thanks, KB friends...You made me look good! LOL
> 
> L


Too cool! I know I tell my friends, "everything I know I learned from KindleBoards!"


----------



## loonlover

Good morning.  28 this morning but supposed to be up to 49 and sunny.

I remember the days of going in at 6 - don't miss them at all.

Hope everyone has a good day.


----------



## geoffthomas

Good Morning everyone.
I am posting late because I got up and left early.
Sound wrong -right?
Well you see I got on the Metro train and left the station.
And then they tell us that the train in front of us at the next station (2nd station by the way) has a fire.
So they will "single track" around the problem on the platform at the station.
In order for us to get on the other track, we have to go back to the 1rst station on the line and switch over.
It took us 20 minutes to go back. And then it was a further 10 minutes before we actually left.
And our train was taken "out of service" so we had to get off it and get on another.
All trains on the line instantly became overcrowded.

And I got to work more than a half hour longer than it should have taken.

So much for leaving early.

so I am just now posting.
I have no idea what the temperature is here much less in Derwood, MD today.
No idea what temperature it is going up to.
It seems to be sunny outside.

Have a great day.
So there.


----------



## intinst

Leslie said:


> My husband goes to work at the crack of dawn but I am not an early morning person. Having to be out of the house at 7:15 on carpool days just about does me in...LOL
> 
> L


One of the biggest reasons I work night shift, is early mornings. Normal hours begin at 7:00, 10 hour days start at 5:00 and half days (12 hours) start at 3:00 AM. It is much easier for me to to still be up at 4 or 5 AM than to get up to come to work at those hours.

Oh, and Good Morning!


----------



## Susan in VA

intinst said:


> It is much easier for me to to still be up at 4 or 5 AM than to get up to come to work at those hours.


So true. When I worked nights, 25+ years ago, I'd come home after a 5 pm - 4 am shift, and walking home through town and on the subway I'd see the bleary-eyed grumpy-looking people on their way to early morning jobs. Even after my long shift I still felt _much_ better than they apparently did.

Or are nightowls just happier people in general?


----------



## Margaret

Good morning!  It is already above freezing here (33 degrees) and should be a sunny day.  Have a good Thursday, everyone!


----------



## Leslie

Good morning everyone,

33 degrees here with clouds and sun predicted for today. Bumble Bee Foods has decided to close the last sardine cannery in the US, which happens to be here in Maine. It's the end of a 125+ year old industry here in the state.

L


----------



## blazfglori

Good morning everyone!
I just joined this group and am checking everything out.
Gotta head out to work soon.
Hope everyone has a wonderful day!


----------



## Leslie

Good morning, blaz...welcome to our little good morning coffee klatsch. Glad to have you here. What's the weather like in your part of the world?

L


----------



## Richard in W.Orange

I'm later than normal ... got doing something else from 6 ... anyway so now its bright and mostly clear (some clouds) cold but not soo cold that I have frosty storms or anything ... today is just going to be a day I think ... but thursday which means the weekend is close.

Good Morning KB folx!!


----------



## blazfglori

Hi!
It's below freezing here, I know that much. LOL!!
Not calling for any snow today (nothing accumulating at least), although we've had about 3 feet of snow total within the past couple of weeks.
Have a good one!  See ya.


----------



## Ann in Arlington

Good Morning from Arlington. . . mostly sunny today I think. . . cold but not freezing. . .so there will be more snow melting. . . .which means there will be morning icy patches in parking lots!  It's trash pick up day and DH actually dug out the bins so we could put it out. . . .I wasn't going to bother!

another busy day at work. . . .hope they turn our DSL back on. . .many of our systems use it to 'phone home' and we're nearly dead in the water without it.

Enjoy, all. . . . . and welcome new people!


----------



## Andra

Happy Thursday.  I'm in Dickinson, TX today and I have no idea how cold it is since I haven't walked out of the hotel yet.  I do see the beginning of the sunrise peeking over the clouds so it may turn out to be a nice day.


----------



## loonlover

Cold again this morning at 23 but supposed to go to 54 and be partly cloudy.  There are still small patches of snow in the yard - unheard of for it to linger this long in AR.

I'm supposed to work at the arena today doing set up for a banquet tomorrow night (the last of 3 in 8 days).  As of now I am not scheduled to work the banquet - hope it stays that way.  I don't think this one has the person in charge as stressed as Tuesday's did.  Three in 8 days doesn't seem that much - it's just that it doesn't happen often.  Most help is part time, so that complicates the situation in getting preparations done.  

Everyone have a good day!


----------



## Anju 

Oh boy Loonlover - I thought you were retired   sorta
If it would help Leslie I'd run out and buy bunches of sardines  
I had a gentleman help me learn the morse code for my ham license and he had sardines every day for lunch, don't remember what else, but the sardines stuck with me.

59 deg., rainy, rained all day yesterday - weird weather  

Like Richard said, Thursday is attached to Friday which is the week-end.


----------



## Leslie

Re: Sardines...

The newspaper says, "They nourished soldiers in World War II." The height of the industry was 1950, with 46 canneries producing 3.8 million cases. After April 1, there will be none.

It is not an issue that peoples' tastes have changed and they don't like sardines anymore (although I don't), it's the fact that the fishing stocks are depleted and the restrictions on fishing sardines makes it not financially viable to keep the cannery open. Senator Snowe and Governor Baldacci are not happy.

L


----------



## Elmore Hammes

Good morning all. Mid 20's in central Indiana, no significant snow expected today, and I can actually see my driveway due to yesterday afternoon's sun. A lot on the agenda today, with editing and of course coffee this morning, formatting in the afternoon and helping out with some stage repair work at our community theatre in the evening. Should be an enjoyable day. Have a great one!
Elmore


----------



## geoffthomas

Good Morning from beautiful Derwood, MD.
It is 36 now and will go to a high of 40 with partially cloudy all day.
I have been getting up early and going to work early for the past 3 days.
No problems to report today.

Have a great day.


----------



## Jeff

Good morning, everyone. The temperature in McGregor, Texas should get a bit above sixty today.


----------



## Susan in VA

Good morning, all! Temps in the upper 30's here today, so some of the ice moguls in my neighborhood might actually melt.

Off to go spend my rapidly dwindling "me time" standing in line at the DMV today.   (Spent two hours there yesterday and didn't get anywhere near the front of the line by the time I had to leave to go pick up DD from school, so I get to do it again today. <grump>)


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Good Morning from San Diego!  It's going to be a cool day here today--only 65 degrees and mostly sunny.    Went for a hike in the mountains yesterday and managed to not encounter any poisonous reptiles, a nice change from the day before.   Today is hang around the condo day.

Welcome to the new folk!  It's nice to see some new, er, faces? here in the morning!

Betsy


----------



## Andra

Susan in VA said:


> Good morning, all! Temps in the upper 30's here today, so some of the ice moguls in my neighborhood might actually melt.
> 
> Off to go spend my rapidly dwindling "me time" standing in line at the DMV today.   (Spent two hours there yesterday and didn't get anywhere near the front of the line by the time I had to leave to go pick up DD from school, so I get to do it again today. <grump>)


But at least you can take your Kindle! I did that when I had to renew my driver's license and didn't notice the wait (well, not much...)


----------



## Ann in Arlington

Leslie, are you saying I should stock up on sardines now?  I love 'em. . .especially in Lent. . . a wonderful Friday snack with saltines!


----------



## Susan in VA

Yummy, and not only in Lent....  and I like them on toast....  even more so since I found that Costco sells the King Oscar brand at a somewhat less exorbitant price than the supermarket does.  What brand is that that was being canned in Maine?


----------



## Leslie

Susan in VA said:


> Yummy, and not only in Lent.... and I like them on toast.... even more so since I found that Costco sells the King Oscar brand at a somewhat less exorbitant price than the supermarket does. What brand is that that was being canned in Maine?












Beach Cliff seems to be the only remaining brand from Maine, although there were many when the industry was thriving.

Ann, I think you only need to stock up if you want US canned sardines. I suspect sardines from countries like Norway and Denmark will be in ample supply.

More info here:

http://www.pressherald.com/news/company-to-shutter-sardine-cannery-_2010-02-17.html

http://www.pressherald.com/news/fishing-limits-doom-cannery-may-hurt-others_2010-02-18.html


----------



## Margaret

Good Morning, everyone!  It is already 35 degrees outside of Philadelphia and going up to 40 later later today.  I think that the snow piles are slowly getting smaller.  Hopefully the predicted snow coming early next week won't make them grow again.  Enjoy your Fridays!


----------



## Margaret

I just realized that I have not seen a post from Drenee in quite a while.  Does any one know if she is ok?  Thanks.


----------



## Richard in W.Orange

Good Morning Folx ... Its the weekend right (after I get through work today)

Work today .. a little like Christmas for the IT folx as we've been tasked with putting together a list of what we need as there's dedicated money to spend on it. (Which is good because we do actually "need" stuff. (I always want stuff but I think I generally know the difference.)

So the sun is up or getting there, its cold and clear and as of right now, no clouds to get in the way.

Have great days all!


----------



## Leslie

Morning all,

29 degrees this morning. I am a little tired this morning since I stayed up until one am (not my usual routine) reading a book that


Spoiler



was mostly sex, not much plot but


 I couldn't put it down. LOL. And this morning, we are up and out of the house early to head to Montserrat College of Art with Hannah. So I won't be online much today, unless I log in from my iPhone. Have a good Friday, everyone!



Spoiler



If anyone wants the name of the book to read, send me a PM.



L


----------



## Ann in Arlington

Good Morning! Sunny and not freezing. More melting will occur. With luck, more gutter falling off house will NOT occur. (Not to worry, it was expected. . . .<putting "get new gutters" right after "get new front door" on the 'Need for the house' list.>)

Meeting with our financial guy this morning. . . .then the grocery store. . . .then home to catch up on TiVo for the week. . . . .

Have a great day, all!


----------



## Jeff

Good morning, everyone. It's currently 43 in McGregor, Texas.


----------



## Geoffrey

morning.  It's the pre-weekend.  

I stayed up late last night (11:00 - Ack!) reading On the Beach - so it's a two cup of coffee morning but I'm not really in the mood to work anyway, sooo .....


----------



## geoffthomas

Good Morning from the Derwood, MD resident KBer.
It is 36 today with an expected high of 39 and mostly cloudy.
But there will be enough sun and warmth to melt some more snow.

Have a great day.


----------



## Anju 

Good morning - 57 and clear, crispy clear actually.  Rained the last two days so all the dust has been settled.

Probably won't be checking in for a few days, doctor is picking me up at 5:30 am tomorrow, and don't know when I'll be able to sit at the computer, will be home Monday.

Re drenee - I have pm'd her but no answer.  She could be at the lake where there is minimal internet access, or at her mother's where she has the same problem.  She has not been on line since the 13th, but her sons know how to contact us if there is a problem so I am not worrying, too much  

Everyone have a good weekend, good luck on the visit Leslie.


----------



## Susan in VA

Good morning!

Leslie, I don't recall ever seeing Beach Cliff brand here... might be sold regionally...

Upper 30's now, going up to low 40's, so maybe some of the six-foot piles of snow next to the street wil start to melt. They did yesterday, a bit, and then overnight it all turned to ice on the road -- messy this morning.



Margaret said:


> I just realized that I have not seen a post from Drenee in quite a while. Does any one know if she is ok? Thanks.


I sent her a PM several days ago asking if she was ok, and she hasn't responded. Her last posts didn't mention any unusual plans. I'm concerned too. Is there anyone with whom she's exchanged phone numbers who might be able to check on her?

Enjoy your Friday, everyone.

edit: Just read Anju's post... if Deb's staying elsewhere, she'd still have to go into town for treatments, wouldn't she?


----------



## Elmore Hammes

Good morning, all. Brisk start to the day in the teens in Central Indiana, but heading to the mid thirties so it should be a pretty nice day. Lots of busy work today - have an interview over lunch with a local author for an article in the Anderson paper, then some editing in the afternoon and helping work on the stage of our community theatre this evening (we tore down the old one and are in process of building the new one). Have a great day!
Elmore


----------



## loonlover

29 going to 54.  Surely that will melt the rest of the few patches of snow in our yard.  The next prediction for precipitation in AR is just rain.  

I didn't work yesterday after all, but am working the banquet tonight.  It's the smallest of the banquets - Sports Hall of Fame induction, so it shouldn't be too late an evening.

Everyone enjoy their Friday.


----------



## geoffthomas

Yeah, by the way all of you.
Let the general concern about Deb (me too!) be a lesson to you.
If you are off the boards for a while we get concerned - Susan gave us a case of mild heartburn for a couple of days.
We are extended, virtual family here.
So warn us that you will be "off the air" or expect a lot of prayers coming your way.


Just sayin....


----------



## Hoosiermama

> Brisk start to the day in the teens in Central Indiana, but heading to the mid thirties so it should be a pretty nice day.


I'm in Indiana, too! It is a gorgeous day here. Anyone breathlessly awaiting the Tiger Woods statement?  I'm sure it'll be non-stop coverage...egads. On the upside, it's FRIDAY!!!


----------



## luvmy4brats

Good morning everybody. It's a beautiful sunny (but slightly windy) day today. Highs over 40 so maybe some more of this snow will melt. They finally plowed out our road the last 2 days. 

I've been concerned about deb too. I hope she checks in soon.


----------



## Ann in Arlington

> Leslie, I don't recall ever seeing Beach Cliff brand here... might be sold regionally...


They have 'em in the commissary. . .the ones in mustard are my favorite. . . . . .


----------



## Ann in Arlington

> I've been concerned about deb too. I hope she checks in soon.


I wonder if Betsy has her phone number. . . she was going to try to meet up with us one time last summer. . . . . . .


----------



## drenee

Hey everyone, I'm back.  One of my computers had a virus and then the second computer went down last Saturday.
Thank you so much for all of your worries.  
Treatment 18 was today.  Yay, over halfway done.  
Really really really tired this week.  So when the computers were done I didn't have the energy to go pick them up.  
DF took me today to get them.  
deb


----------



## Leslie

deb thanks for checking in. Big hugs to you, glad you are here.

L


----------



## Susan in VA

Ann in Arlington said:


> They have 'em in the commissary. . .the ones in mustard are my favorite. . . . . .


Yes, well, the commissary would probably frown on me attempting to shop there....  The BC website has a link for finding where they're sold, but it's currently out of order. I did see that they also carry kippers... yum!


----------



## Ann in Arlington

They wouldn't care if you _shopped_ there. . . but they wouldn't let you actually _buy_ anything until you showed ID. . . . of course, you likely couldn't get on the base in the first place. . .


----------



## Susan in VA

Ann in Arlington said:


> of course, you likely couldn't get on the base in the first place. . .


Yes, that was my point.... Actually, I _have_ been there, just once when I was a teenager and a friend took me along. Not sure how that was possible, since I don't think I even carried a picture ID around with me at that age. Maybe back then security was less strict.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Good Morning!

Woke up and couldn't sleep, so decided it was a good time to check in!  Deb, I'm glad you're ok!  Today is San Diego KindleBoards Meetup Day, yay!!!!  It's rainy here now, so I'm glad we have something fun to do today.  (There's also a quilt shop in Escondido that I want to visit.  )

Betsy


----------



## Margaret

Good Morning, everyone!  It is 33 degrees here and going up to the forties.  Should be a nice weekend in our area.  Deb, I was glad to hear from you.  Congratulations on passing the midpoint of your treatments.  Leslie, I hope that the college visit went well.  If nothing else, you got to spend a day with your daughter.  I am leaving today for a weekend workshop in Hershey.  It is on education and technology, not chocolate, but it should be a good time.  Four of us from my school are going.  I will be sending chocolate thoughts your way!  Bye until Monday!


----------



## Susan in VA

Good morning!

35 here and going up to 45.  Heading out ice skating this morning.  At least DD is, today I'm going to sit on the benches and watch...  and READ!  A whole hour of reading time at a stretch, can't remember when that last happened!   

Have a great weekend, everyone!


----------



## Leslie

Good morning, everyone,

27 degrees and sunny here this morning with sun and clouds expected here today.

Margaret, thanks for asking -- the college visit did go well. There were lots of junior students there who are visiting before applying and their nerve-wracked parents. Nerve-wracked, I say, because they are hearing the financial aid speech for the first time. With a son about to graduate, I feel like an old hand at this. Of course, the idea of *more* college loans and *more* debt....sigh....I read something the other day (was it here at KBoards?) that the student default rate on Stafford loans (federal) is up around 40%. Hard to believe.

Giant picture of Tiger Woods on the front of the paper and all I can say is, "WHO CARES?" I was more interested in the sardine factory. LOL.

L


----------



## Ann in Arlington

Good Morning. . . . .clear and cold. . .but not freezing so, yes, more melting will occur. The forecast for Monday is fizzling further with every day so I don't think we'll get the massive amounts that people are trying to frighten each other with!  At this point it looks to be just rain. . .though possible snow on Wednesday night. . . . .

My son hit the sweet spot on his college loans. He finished when the rate was around 1.5% and got them all consolidated at that rate. . . . just before the rate went up to around 3%. He's been paying via direct debit for nearly 5 years. . . . the direct debit option also provides a break on the rate. _WE_ don't owe anything.


----------



## geoffthomas

It is 32 now, going up to 40 with partly cloudy all day.


----------



## Hoosiermama

Good morning! I'm excited because I get to pick up my one year old grandson today to spend the night! Haven't seen the little guy for a week, and I miss him!


----------



## loonlover

Good morning all.  Its 45 going to 61 today.  Maybe even the rest of the snow piles along roadways and parking lots will melt a lot today.  All of the snow in our yard is finally gone.

Plan on working on some projects around the house today after going shopping for a dryer.  A new dryer means some cleaning and re-organization needs to be done in the utility room.

Hope everyone enjoys their Saturday.


----------



## Jeff

Good morning. It's 52, deep in the heart of Texas.


----------



## drenee

Happy Saturday, KB friends.  
DF's sister has wireless, so I'm at her place again this afternoon.  
Sun shining here today, so more snow melting.  Thank goodness.

Leslie, so happy for Hannah.  It's so much better to have choices.
deb


----------



## crebel

Good Morning, Good Afternoon, Good Evening for the last three days.  Don't know how I am going to catch up on everything I missed at KB.

Deb - glad you are hanging in there, half way done - WOO HOO!

Leslie - I want the name of the trashy book that kept you awake, I'm not too proud to admit I like to read smut now and then!

We had a good time in meetings while in Virginia for 2 days.  There were approximately 300 folks there and at one time I was aware of 10 K1s or K2s in the room (no DXs - 1 sony), only 1 or 2 skins besides ours, everyone had some sort of cover (we had the only Oberons) and I told them all about Kindleboards.  That was pretty fun.

Got home about 4 p.m. Central time today, weather report says a new 6-10" of snow tomorrow - "with locally heavier amounts possible"..........blah, blah, blah - guess it is a good thing we flew home today, all flights were on-time or early and smooth.

I missed you guys!


----------



## Richard in W.Orange

Good Morning All. 5:53 on Sunday morning and there are things to be done before the bulk of my day is spent in the callback process for RENT. (not acting me, just part of the casting process -- I keep thinking everyone looks so young)

Its dark out. Got my registration/inspection done yesterday on the car -- relatively painless, excepting when they scraped off the VA one they left goo all over the center inside of the windshield which I am going to have to deal with. I guess this makes the car officially NJ and mine (and I have paid for 1/60th of it.

So I guess I better get away from here in relatively short order or the laundry will remain unfolded.

Glad the MIA are back with us ... and yesterday it was around 45 here so that's a good change -- if it sticks


----------



## Leslie

Good Sunday morning everyone,

8 am here in Maine and 31 degrees. Cloudy right now but it looks like the sun is trying to peek out. 

Chris, I'll send you a PM about you-know-what.

Have a good day, everyone!

L


----------



## Ann in Arlington

Good Morning!

It's 36, set to go to lower 40's.  The sun is shining.  Still no grass showing in our yard, though across the street where they get full afternoon sun with minimal neighbor-house-shading, there might be a bit under their tree where the snow didn't get as deep anyway.  On our front yard, I expect we'll have snow 'till Easter. . . . . . . .and there's still a foot and a half in the middle of the deck in back.

Lazy Sunday on the schedule today. . .enjoy, everyone.


----------



## Susan in VA

Good morning, all! Bright and sunny day here, with more melting expected, and we're going downtown this afternoon to watch the Chinese New Year's parade, an annual outing for us since DD was one year old. Lots of fun, except for the crowds.



Leslie said:


> Chris, I'll send you a PM about you-know-what.


<ahem> No need to keep it to yourself.... if it was _that _good, I mean.... 

Enjoy your Sunday, everyone!


----------



## geoffthomas

Good Morning KB.
It is 35 in Derwood.
Expected to go up to at least 43.
And the weather people say partly cloudy.
But I see super sunshine.

Melting........

Have a great day.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Good morning!

Hoosiermama, hope you had a great time with your grandbaby!
Deb, halfway through is great, keep up the good work!

Had a great time at the Meet up yesterday, what great people!  Still recovering from the sugar high and my husband started eating some of the leftovers I brought home.  It was a typical rainy day in San Diego, in that I'm sure it rained somewhere in the county at some point, but we just had alternating clouds and blue sky.

Today we're going to go watch some autocross at QualComm stadium and then off to the organ concert.

Betsy


----------



## loonlover

Good morning all.  It's cloudy here with 90% chance of precipitation.  Chance of thunderstorms as part of it - radar shows rain to the west so I'm sure it will get here at some point this morning.  

Intinst drove to Kansas yesterday to see his mother.  Don't know if he'll be on here via her computer or not.

Hope everyone has a great day today.


----------



## Leslie

Susan in VA said:


> <ahem> No need to keep it to yourself.... if it was _that _good, I mean....


It's actually not a secret. It's on my February book count list: book A15. I'll warn everyone, though, it is definitely NC-17.

L


----------



## crebel

Good Morning at a fairly normal time! 26 degrees and, yes, it is snowing again. Everyone have a safe and happy day.

Leslie, I checked your February book count list last night and figured out which book it was most likely to be - thanks for the PM! Do you think NC-17 is a strong enough warning ?!

Chris

BTW - I am posting new pictures this morning of my stop smoking incentive (Grandson) in that thread as soon as I get there. I must say these are the cutest yet! Here is one to brighten everyone's day.


----------



## Susan in VA

crebel said:


> Leslie, I checked your February book count list last night and figured out which book it was most likely to be - thanks for the PM! Do you think NC-17 is a strong enough warning ?!


Having just read the Amazon description, I'd say it isn't...


----------



## Jeff

Good morning, everybody. It's 57 going toward 72 in McGregor, Texas. Thanks for sharing, Chris.


----------



## Susan in VA

crebel said:


> BTW - I am posting new pictures this morning of my stop smoking incentive (Grandson) in that thread as soon as I get there. I must say these are the cutest yet! Here is one to brighten everyone's day.


What a cutie!!


----------



## Leslie

Such a cute picture, Chris! Thanks for posting.

As for the rating...well, whatever...


----------



## Margaret

Good morning, everyone!  It is 24 degrees here and going up into the low forties.  The precipitation we are supposed to be getting later today is rain, maybe it will get rid of some of the snow mounds.  I just hope there is no major flooding.  Chris, your grandson is beautiful.  He is a real incentive to stop smoking.  He needs his grammy to stay around to see him grow up.  It sounds as if those at the San Diego meeting had fun.  Have there been (or will there be) any meet-ups in the Philly area?  Leslie, I may have to read your NC-17 book.  That is one thing I love about the Kindle - I can read anything and it always has the same cover.  That is helpful if one works in an elementary school.  Have a good Monday!


----------



## Leslie

Good morning everyone, 

34 degrees right now with a high of 47 predicted and lots of sun. School vacation is over and so it is back to the carpool for me. 

A big Olympic cheer for Bode Miller, gold medalist. He's from Franconia, NH, but has gone to school and trained here in Maine.

L


----------



## geoffthomas

Good Olympic Morning all.
It is 32 (on the edge) here in Derwood, MD.
supposed to go all the way up to 40 today.
But we are promised wetness this evening.
Maybe it will help to melt the remaining ice piles (the snow has compacted down to ice now).

Have a great day.


And I agree with Leslie - yay Bodie.

And all the Olympic athletes.

Just sayin.....


----------



## Aravis60

Good morning, everyone. It's 37 here and sprinkling right now. It is supposed to get up to 39. Some of the snow is starting to melt, but there is still a good bit on the ground. I have a little extra computer time this morning due to a flat tire that I am wating to get fixed. Chris, the picture of your grandson is so cute! Thanks for sharing! Hope everyone has a great Monday.


----------



## Ann in Arlington

Good Morning. . . .another work week. . . .oh, joy!  

Have a great day, everyone!


----------



## crebel

Good Morning everyone!  Thanks for all the votes of cuteness for our Grandson - I knew you all were so intelligent!  We got another six inches of snow yesterday.  The news reported this morning that we have not had more than 3 days without snow since the beginning of December*.

Safe and happy day to all.

Chris

Edited to correct to December instead of February (that wouldn't be nearly as dramatic, would it? )


----------



## loonlover

Good morning.  39 and cloudy, but not supposed to get any precipitation.  That is fine with me as we received an inch of rain yesterday.  Ground is still saturated so I still have some nice little pools of water this morning.

Hope everyone has a safe and productive day (for a Monday at least).


----------



## Jeff

Good morning. The weather in central Texas is unremarkable. Hope everyone has a great day.


----------



## Anne

Good Morning it is 33 here today in Queens, New York and sunny. I am doing the happy dance I have an extra day off. My boss missed her plane last night. I had last week off and now I have one more day.


----------



## drenee

Good Monday morning.
37 and rain due this afternoon.  
The birds were singing like crazy this morning.  They think 37 seems pretty warm.
deb


----------



## Susan in VA

Well, I meant to say good morning in the _morning_. But first I dropped off DD for her last day at school, and while out I got a call from a friend stranded with car trouble, so instead of going home for morning tea and Kindleboards I went to help her out, and then had to race back for school pick-up (Mondays are short school days) and then we were out all afternoon and then after dinner I have homework and.... is it any wonder I hardly get any reading done? 

Hope everyone had a great Monday!


----------



## Margaret

Good morning, everyone!  It is a rainy 37 degrees now and supposed to reach the 40's.  Looks like a rather dreary Tuesday.  Susan, best wishes on your first official day of homeschooling.  If I knew how to do such things, I would send you a virtual apple to celebrate.  I'm off to work.  Enjoy your Tuesdays!


----------



## Leslie

Good morning,

36 degrees and cloudy. After days and days of sun, we are expecting rain, flurries, and a "wintry mix" for the rest of the week. I knew winter had to come back eventually.

L


----------



## Richard in W.Orange

Good Morning All (sorry yesterday there was just not enough time to do this) (overslept) 

Overcast here today and at least once in the middle of the night I awoke and it was snowing like no tomorrow. However that couldn't have lasted long as there is no proof this morning. It looks like its just rainy nastiness today which won't be fun for the commute but otherwise has little effect (unless the water starts sneaking up into my basement through the crack in the slab under the fridge down there).

We shall see what else the day brings as it brings it.

BTW--got home sunday to find my GSC delivered. I did OK on sunday (only 5 cookies) but last night while vegging with the TV ate a whole "serving" OOPS.


----------



## geoffthomas

Good Morning from beautiful Derwood, MD.
It is 34 now, going up to 40 and cloudy all day.
And I do mean overcast.

I have just downloaded the most recent version of Calibre (had the 5.5 version)-now 6.42.
Converted a .PDF to .MOBI - nice and easy.

Off to work - have a great day.


----------



## Ann in Arlington

Good Morning!

MY GS cookies got delayed by the snow as expected. . . .according to my cleaning lady from whose daughter I usually buy some.  She said they've now been told "next week".  But that was Friday so maybe "next week" is really now!  

Drippy and drizzly here. . . . .but above freezing so no snow. . . .and no wind, so some fog.  Overall icky day. . .but a light schedule at work which is good as I had at least 5 different clients drop off their paperwork yesterday so I'll have plenty to do even if people aren't sitting in front of me!


----------



## crebel

Good Morning.  Only 6 degrees here this morning, but at least it is dry and we may see some sun later - that will be novel.

Everyone have a safe and happy day and enjoy your Girl Scout cookies!


----------



## Anju 

56 deg here, put dog out and there was a skunk in the back yard - oops - bu skunk disappeared and dog does not stink - WHEW -  Going to be another good day, I'm home, slept in my own bed, had a delivery of chicken soup so plenty to eat, DH is being a sweetie.

What next Leslie? or has Hannah made up her mind yet?


----------



## Susan in VA

Good morning!

It looks dreary and damp outside, supposed to be above freezing though so that's good.   

First day of homeschool today, getting a nice relaxed start, and the first order of the day is the kid version of Study Habits 101.   (Er, do as I say, not as I do.  )          (Thanks Margaret!)

Looking forward to lunch out with my parents, a snow-postponed birthday treat for DD.

Have a good day everyone!


----------



## Leslie

Anju No. 469 said:


> What next Leslie? or has Hannah made up her mind yet?


No, not yet. We have an overnight "spend the night in the dorm" scheduled for Mar 25-26 at PrattMWP. Still waiting to hear from Maryland Institute College of Art.

The good news is that the FAFSA is DONE and SUBMITTED. Yeah!


----------



## Elmore Hammes

Good morning, all. A dusting of snow with a little sleet coming down, more of a mist than anything else. It's 30 degrees now and heading for 35 in central Indiana, so that should all be gone by noon, Another busy week underway, with several consulting projects and non-work-related projects, but I would rather be busy than bored!

Have a great day.
Elmore


----------



## Jeff

Good morning, everyone. It's currently snowing in the heart of Texas.


----------



## loonlover

Good morning.  A bright sunny morning in AR.  New dryer to be delivered this afternoon - cleaned and organized that part of the utility room while Intinst was in Kansas.  

I'm hoping to get a call today saying I'm working the next 3 days during the set up of the Home Show being held at the arena this weekend.  It is an easy job - just answering a few questions and occasionally radioing someone at the arena for some assistance.  I usually get to read quite a bit of the time.

Hope everyone has a safe and productive day, or lazy day, whichever is appropriate.


----------



## drenee

Good morning.  33 and chilly here this morning with a drizzly rain.  
Had to do a bit of grocery shopping after treatment this morning.  
Got everything put away and now I can't decide what I want to eat.  Gesh!
I have a transcript to do today.  Thank goodness.  I'm starting to go a bit
crazy not working.  I'm just tired of being tired.  LOL.  (I'm really not the best patient.)

I think I'll go make me a pot of tea.  It's so damp and chilly.  
deb


----------



## Guest

Good Morning to everyone !!


----------



## Hoosiermama

Good morning. Gray and cloudy here in Central Indiana, as always in the winter. Any ideas on how to keep a 105 lb Lab off a bed at night? We "inherited" our son's Lab...and Stokes wants to sleep in between us--on a queen size bed! He'll stay on HIS bed til we fall asleep and then try to sneak back up (  Labs don't sneak well). Usually if we say down, he'll get back down to his bed...but last night he REFUSED to move. So DH and I were clinging to the sides of the bed, while Stokely had the middle. 

Something's wrong with this picture!


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Good morning, no snow in Sandy Eggo, as Ann calls it. We had rain on Saturday and rain again forecast for next Sat, but we're heading inland hopefully the rain won't reach the desert. 47 now but supposed to warm up.

We may do a picnic out onto the Ocean Beach pier (1971 feet, almost 4 tenths of a mile long) so that I can look for sea birds.

Working on various quilt projects, but sidetracked with a more traditional project. Found these little packages of strips of fabric and a stamp that I can use to mark the fabric, so I've started my first hand-piecing project in ages, a grandmother's flower garden...here's my studio (I'll have to rearrange it for breakfast...)










Hope everyone has a great day!

Betsy


----------



## geoffthomas

Hoosiermama 
You CAN'T let this continue.

Any ideas on how to keep a 105 lb Lab off a bed at night? We "inherited" our son's Lab...and Stokes wants to sleep in between us--on a queen size bed! He'll stay on HIS bed til we fall asleep and then try to sneak back up ( Labs don't sneak well). Usually if we say down, he'll get back down to his bed...but last night he REFUSED to move. So DH and I were clinging to the sides of the bed, while Stokely had the middle

All dogs will sleep together or together with you, if you let them.
But IMHO (In My Humble Opinion) you cannot allow this - long-term you do not want this.
Best answer: get a crate that is large enough for the dog to be comfortable, put in it some "bedding" that has your scent on it - old blanket is nice. And close the dog in for the night. In the basement or the kitchen. Never even in the bedroom.
The dog will be happy there.
They will be happy with whatever you provide them with.

This is not even about alpha dog.
This is the dog wanting to sleep with the pack - it is what he likes best.
But it is insane for adult humans.
Yes (just like a puppy) he will probably howl the first night, for a little.
Although the howling will be worse the longer you wait to do this.
You don't need to "get rid" of the dog, just put it in its place.

You start out with a nice dog with a basis of "mutual love and respect".
Because you love and respect the dog as a pet.
And the dog LOVES you and RESPECTs you as the alpha, the provider, the protector (yes you are his protector). Therefore he wants to make you happy. Based on love the dog wants to sleep in the crate and be quiet because it is what makes you happy.
He just doesn't want to believe that that is what will make you happy.
He WANTS you to be happy with him sleeping with you.
So you have to MAKE him KNOW that he will sleep in a crate in the kitchen.

You can choose to ignore this advice.
It will not make me unhappy.
My dogs are happy adjusted animals that know where I want them.
And it is not in my bed.

Just sayin......


----------



## Hoosiermama

geoffthomas, believe me, I KNOW this can't continue...he slept between DS and DIL, and now he's still adjusting to his new environment. Our dog sleeps on a bed at the foot of the bed (she's a 24 lb mutt--the one in my avator). Stokes just wants to be touching someone all the time. He's still stressed, I know, from DIL's death and having to be in a new home, away from DS and our grandson. Last night was the first night he refused to get off the bed. 

Hopefully, tonight will be better, or we may get the crate from DS when he moves back up here. But he's NOT going to keep sleeping in our bed...cause we don't get any sleep when he does!

Thanks for the advice!


----------



## Mike D. aka jmiked

I woke up at 10AM this morning in Austin (I didn't get to bed until 3AM). There's this strange white fluffy stuff all over the ground outside (front _and_ back).

Can somebody explain what this is? Is it safe to touch it?

The cat took one look at it and went and hid under the sofa and won't come out. She just growls at me.

Mike


----------



## Jeff

jmiked said:


> I woke up at 10AM this morning in Austin (I didn't get to bed until 3AM). There's this strange white fluffy stuff all over the ground outside (front _and_ back).


Ha-ha. Still snowing here too, but not sticking to the roads. The prediction is for 3 to 5 inches which, if true, would be the most I've seen in the twenty-odd years we've lived in central Texas.


----------



## drenee

LOL...Hope you have a warm coat.
deb


----------



## Susan in VA

3-5 is usually enough to bring DC to a standstill, so I don't suppose it's any different in central Texas.


----------



## Mike D. aka jmiked

Susan in VA said:


> 3-5 is usually enough to bring DC to a standstill, so I don't suppose it's any different in central Texas.


That's what I hear. I wouldn't know from personal experience. I hide under the sofa with the cat and we growl a lot until that stuff goes away. The laptop barely fits there, glad I have wireless.

Mike


----------



## Ann in Arlington

Actually. . . . .at this point. . . . .if we got 3-5 inches. . . .I doubt anyone would even blink.  Of course, by next year everyone will have forgotten that they survived this winter.


----------



## Susan in VA

Quite so.  But as a general rule. this area is not known for its winter-hardy attitude...


----------



## Carol Hanrahan

Mike - I LOVE the saying in your signature!  What's the car in your avatar?  (See?  I rhymed!)


----------



## Mike D. aka jmiked

Carol Hanrahan said:


> Mike - I LOVE the saying in your signature! What's the car in your avatar? (See? I rhymed!)


The car is a twin to my 1966 Alfa Romeo Giulia Sprint GT, a car I look back at with great fondness, as I've managed to forget all the things about it that drove me crazy at the time. Best-handling car I've ever owned.

I had to go and look at my sig. I have them turned off and had forgotten what was there. That's a quote from J. Michael Straczynski, the creator of the Babylon 5 TV series and now movie script-writer. He may have gotten it from someone else, though.

Mike


----------



## Margaret

Good morning, everyone!  It is 34 degrees outside and will be a cloudy day outside of Philadelphia (probably inside as well) today.  Then some snow tonight and into Friday.  The amounts seem to depend on the one doing the forecasting.  So I will choose to believe we will not get much.  Enjoy your Wednesday!


----------



## Leslie

Good morning everyone,

35 degrees and dreary outside today.

It appears I have destroyed yet another laptop by having a beverage get dumped into the keyboard. This time it was the cat's fault. She knocked over a glass of wine. Sigh...You'd think I'd learn. Fortunately, this time I bought the super-duper warranty which even covers spills so I should be in good shape. Off to Best Buy for me today...

L


----------



## Andra

I've been out of work with bronchitis all week.  Today I'm up early, but we have a delayed start due to possible road conditions since we had snow yesterday and it froze (still is) last night.  Us poor little Texans don't do snow.  Meds are making me loopy enough that I shouldn't drive so if I do any work today it will be from the kitchen table.  Happy Wednesday!


----------



## Ann in Arlington

Good Morning. . . .clear day, but some weather possible tonight. . . . .still a foot of snow on the deck despite rain and relatively warm temps for the last week. . .. maybe melting by Easter.  

Have a great day, everyone.


----------



## loonlover

Good morning all.  Hope those afflicted with snowy and icy conditions are able to cope and get things done as they are required.

I'm working the next three days so will be up earlier than usual.  The Home Show this weekend so I'll be sitting reading while vendors set up their displays the next two days, then the show opens at noon on Friday.  

Hope everyone has a good day.


----------



## Geoffrey

Its not snowy today - just cold .... but I'm really not that interested in being awake this morning.


----------



## crebel

Good Morning everyone.  I just turned on my monitor and realized I never turned off the computer or left the KB last night, but I wasn't really here - oh silly me.... 

Everybody have a safe and happy day.

Chris

Actual temperature this morning -2 with a wind chill of -21, brrr


----------



## Hoosiermama

Light snow and lots of wrecks on the way to work this morning. Winter needs to end! Driving to Nashville tonight to help DS move back to Indiana. Going to be a rough few days....


----------



## drenee

31 and very sunny this morning.  
Snow expected at some point from the Nor'easter that's brewing.  
I think we're going to be on the back side of it and not get too much accumulation.  

Mary, be careful with your driving this evening.  Make sure to check in when you're safe so we don't worry.
deb


----------



## Elmore Hammes

Hoosiermama said:


> Light snow and lots of wrecks on the way to work this morning. Winter needs to end! Driving to Nashville tonight to help DS move back to Indiana. Going to be a rough few days....


I can just quote Hoosiermama for my own central Indiana weather report. Not much accumulation today, but a few inches might be on the way tonight/tomorrow.

Drive safely.

Elmore


----------



## Jeff

It's a bright, sun-shiny day in the heart of Texas. Good morning all you nice people.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Jeff said:


> It's a bright, sun-shiny day in the heart of Texas. Good morning all you nice people.


ditto except for the heart of Texas part.  Still in San Diego. Cool this am, 49 degrees, but warmer than yesterday morning, on its way to 60s. Scattered showers today are possible. A quite day for me of quilting and KindleBoards as hubby is off to do some car thingy with someone he met here.

Safe travels to those hitting the roads...

Betsy


----------



## Meredith Sinclair

Mornin'! Clear and cold here in Houston, Texas. It is about 38 degrees and the birds are singing... in shaky little voices.  
I am home with DD who woke up with a fever...


----------



## geoffthomas

Ms Merry - hope your DD feels better.
Leslie - did you get your replacement - is all well?
Chris - That is cold.
Loonlover - don't push yourself too hard  
Hoosiermama - be careful on that driving - and don't lift anything too heavy  

Ann and Betsy and Susan - Good Morning.

Just sayin....


----------



## Susan in VA

A cheery good morning, everyone.

Semi-sunny here but there's supposed to be snow starting tonight, continuing through tomorrow.  Here too the forecasts vary all over the place, from 0 to 8 inches.

Meredith, hope your DD feels better soon!


----------



## Meredith Sinclair

Susan & Geoff, Thanks for the well wishes. I worry about her because she has really bad lungs and this looks like another respiratory infection! So it's just watch her close and pray right now.


----------



## luvmy4brats

Good morning. Looks cold and overcast outside. I've been sick since Friday and haven't really paid attention to any of the forecasts until last night. It looks like we'll be getting some snow tonight. For once I'm grateful for the snow. It will give me a couple more days to recuperate.


----------



## Leslie

geoffthomas said:


> Leslie - did you get your replacement - is all well?


Thanks for asking, Geoff. Looks like we have a computer adventure underway (as if I needed another adventure in my life!). PC Rescue Mike has the hard drive from the old computer and hopefully will be able to make it run enough to get the data off of it. The liquid shorted out the board the HD is mounted on, although the drive is sealed so all the data should be safe (yes, I know, I should be more vigilant about backups). At Best Buy, they gave me some rigamarole about having to send the computer out to see if it can be fixed and that would take 2-4 weeks. WEEKS! I guess I glared at the guy really well when I said, in short, clipped tones, "Do you have a manager available?" Anyway, I managed to get a loaner computer from them so I have something to tide me over until the other is certified as unfixable (I know it can't be fixed, I've been down this path before).

Thank God for my Kindle. I spent about an hour at the counter, much of it like military time, ie, "hurry up and wait." If I hadn't had my Kindle to read and keep my mind occupied, I would probably be in a very, very foul mood right about now. As it is, I am just mildly annoyed.

L:


----------



## Hoosiermama

I won't have access to a computer, so won't be able to check in. Drive should be ok; just tired of the drive. 

It will be rough not from physical labor (we have movers coming in the morning), but just the whole process. My son's wife died suddenly last fall from H1N1 (while we were on vacation with them--a long story), leaving him with their young son. They had moved to Nashville a few years ago, and he loves it down there. Logistically, it's just very difficult to have a one year old with no family around to help...hence the move. Emotionally, it's going to be rough for him, so please keep him in your thoughts, if you can. He has to work tomorrow and Friday while the movers are packing/loading, then start his new job (actually a transfer) on Monday, so there's no downtime for him.


----------



## Margaret

Good morning, everyone!  I got up early to check on the weather.  It looks as though we are getting rain at the moment.  I think we will have school this morning at least and then get sent home early if snow starts to accumulate.  That is not bad for for me as we will get the day in and I live only about five minutes from work.  It is not so good for the teachers who live farther away and the bus drivers who have to cope with the slippery roads and a bus full of kids.  We will have to see how the day plays out.  Dona, I hope you continue to make strides with your recovery.  Leslie, best of luck with your computer issues.  Hoosier Mama, hopefully you arrived safely, and the move goes smoothly for your son and grandson.  Stay safe and warm, everyone.  Have a good Thursday!


----------



## Ann in Arlington

Good Morning!  Up extra early. . .off to Cincinnati -- family funeral. . . .long day of driving through the snow ahead. . . . .see y'all again on Saturday night. . . .


----------



## Richard in W.Orange

Ann (along with the DH and DS) Please drive safely and hugs go out to you.

Lovely morning here snow falling (again) and just picking up as we head into the morning rush...this should be fun ... I wonder if I'm gonna end up stranded at el train station tonight ... hmmmm

Cold and snowing!


----------



## Hoosiermama

Good morning! Up early in Nashville, getting ready for the movers! Too dark to see the weather


----------



## Leslie

Good morning,

Cold and rainy here. 38 degrees. It was raining so hard overnight that rain was dripping down the chimney. We have giant puddles in the back yard. 

Good luck to everybody with everything that is going on. Lots of busyness in all our lives it sounds like.

L


----------



## Andra

Good morning everyone.  I'm back at work and wishing I was still asleep...


----------



## Geoffrey

I'm with Andra.  I want to be back in bed.  I had a horrid sinus thing yesterday and ended up going to bed at 7 yesterday.  I feel better today - good enough that I can't justify a sick day - but still not up to snuff.

This morning it's starting at 35 and they're saying we'll hit the 50's today.  That's still 10 degrees colder than normal, but I'll take what I can get.


----------



## loonlover

Good morning all.  Safe travel to those on the road.  Hope everyone survives the weather with a minimum of problems and frustration.

Geoff, I guess you can tell this is not a job that really has me pushing too hard.  Yesterday, I read the newspaper, then read on my Kindle, getting to show it off a few times also.  I then did both crosswords in the paper and read some more.  Today will have a few more people setting up displays so will be a bit busier answering questions and giving directions.  

Again, I hope everyone has as good a day as possible allowing for whatever their circumstances.


----------



## crebel

Good Morning . Everyone in the path of the latest storm, please stay safe.  I hope our cold doesn't track across to you, too and that you do get our calm lack of wind.  It is currently -7 but at least no extra wind chill.

Good luck today Hoosiermama - don't wear yourself out too much!  Ann, be extra careful on the roads.

Chris


----------



## Elmore Hammes

Good morning all. Got a couple inches of the light, fluffy snow last night - the kind that you push more than shovel, and doesn't break your back! I'm guessing the roads are pretty slick underneath it due to all the melt off we've had recently in central Indiana.

I hope everyone has a great day!
Elmore


----------



## drenee

Good morning.  28 degrees this morning.  
Looks like we got a skiff of snow overnight.  
Nothing coming down now.  Looks like we might miss this one completely.
Treatment moved to this afternoon today.  Something about the machine
being serviced this morning.  

Ann and family, safe driving.  From looking at the Weather Channel, once they make it past I-68, it should be pretty clear driving.  

Mary, thoughts and prayers with you and your family today.

deb


----------



## geoffthomas

Good Morning all.
I am moving a little bit slow this am because I fell into a window surround on the inside of a Metrorail car last evening.
Hurt like the dickens and the surrounding muscles had spasmed so that I found it almost impossible to bend for the night.
Better this morning - no real bruise, no signs of internal anything, so will be better soon.

Mary, we will be thinking (praying) for you and yours.
Deb, I know that we will get through this together.
Chris, be careful in the cold.
Ann - travel mercies.
Leslie - I hope you dry out today.
Loonlover - yeah I understand, but sometimes just when you turn your head to yawn life comes an smacks you across the back of your head.  So stay alert  
Betsy - hope you get over the sniffles.
Heather - say hi to the Brats for me, if you get an extra minute.
Geoffrey - if you are real tired, I would go for it and stay home (but I want you to notice that I came to work today despite the after-the-fall-soreness - so who am I to talk).

Have a great day all.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Good Morning!

Geoff, feel better, take care. Anti-inflammatories are your friend.

Stay safe in the snow everyone!

Cloudy here today, but no rain; that's forecast for the weekend, however we are going to the desert for the weekend. Of course, the last time we did that, they had flash floods in the desert, LOL!

Sniffles are over, Geoff! Thanks!

Saw these yesterday afternoon going past the condo (at the risk of being hit with a stick) :

















Betsy


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Hope Dona's doing okay, she hasn't been on KB in a couple of days!

Betsy


----------



## Edward C. Patterson

Betsy - Have you read my book about whales?


Spoiler



Turning Idolater


.

Anyway, we're having a whale of a storm here - which the weathermen have gone all Stephen King on us and declared is The Storm of the Century. Despite that, its real pretty, but they're calling for a foot and half and wind up to 60 mph.

Ed Patterson


----------



## Leslie

Edward C. Patterson said:


> Betsy - Have you read my book about whales?
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> Turning Idolater
> 
> 
> .
> 
> Anyway, we're having a whale of a storm here - which the weathermen have gone all Stephen King on us and declared is The Storm of the Century. Despite that, its real pretty, but they're calling for a foot and half and wind up to 60 mph.
> 
> Ed Patterson


Can you really have the Storm of the Century when you are just entering the second decade of said century? What happens when it gets to be 2088 and they REALLY have a storm? What are they going to call that one?

L


----------



## Edward C. Patterson

They'll call it, The Storm of the Century in 2088, as anyone born this year will be in their seventies then and won't remember this one.    I'll be 141 years old and even I might not remember it.

Ed Patterson


----------



## Susan in VA

Good morning!

For some strange reason, when I went to KB just now it told me that I was already signed in.  But I know that not only did I sign off last night, but also restarted my computer this morning.  It seems that in some form or dimension I've been here since yesterday evening.  How odd.

They were talking about up to five inches of snow here, but there's not a flake in sight, and only a few pretty white cloudlets floating around.  

Be safe, everyone who's in the snowstorm!


----------



## Leslie

Meanwhile, we are having a torrential downpour and our building here at the Free Clinic is flooding. We have 11 patients scheduled tonight and buckets catching leaks all over the nurses' station. So professional....sigh....

L


----------



## Richard in W.Orange

Its morning .... its bright out but hey, that could be all the snow on everything again. 

I'll give it "pretty"

Later behind my snow thrower I'm not going to be thinking so highly of it.
Thinking today (or keeping in my thoughts/prayers) my DS, DBiL and DN who are in OH for Funeral 

look more snow falling out of the sky

 Have a great day all.


----------



## Leslie

Good morning,

34 degrees here in Maine and the rain has stopped. Still without power at our house but schools are open. A good day to go out to breakfast, I think, so I can get a cup of coffee!

In other news, Hannah was accepted at the Maryland Institute College of Art so she is 4 for 4. Good for her. No scholarship offer though. 

L


----------



## Ann in Arlington

A quick good morning to all you KB'ers. . . .the drive yesterday was o.k.  Snowed most of the way but only any build up on the roads in western Maryland. . . . .relatives coming up from Georgia had a rather hellish time on Wednesday apparantly, but their girls enjoyed making snowmen. . . .'scuse me. . .snowGIRL. 

Entire family went out to dinner last night. . . .27 people. . .

Day looks o.k. here. . . cloudy but just flurryish stuff. . . . .

Have a great day, everyone.  Thanks for the good wishes.


----------



## luvmy4brats

Not sure if I should post in the good night or good morning thread as I haven't gone to sleep yet. <sigh>. Hopefully the BRATs will let me take a nap today.

It's still pretty windy. Looks like we have a tree down back in the wooded area of the yard. Sounds like we have some siding hanging as well.

Leslie, congratulations again to Hannah.


----------



## loonlover

Good morning.  

Slight chance of rain/snow here, but nothing like the last time and their was no comparison with snowfall in other parts of the country.  Going to work early - hope attendees are able to make it to the Home Show.  Vendors have certainly put a lot of work into their displays.

Leslie, breakfast out certainly sounds like a good option today.  It's one of my favorite meals to eat out anyway.  Also, congratulations to Hannah.

Ann, you and yours are in our thoughts.

Hope everyone stays safe and warm.


----------



## Richard in W.Orange

OK . . . so I keep promising but don't...but there was time this AM










The rest are at http://picasaweb.google.com/ROConnor07052/Feb262010#


----------



## Margaret

Good morning, everyone!  It is snowy and blowy here today with no school. My backyard looks similar to the one pictured above. I do not think we are getting the snow of the century though. We will have to wait for that one - hopefully for quite a while. The Philadelphia Flower Show starts this weekend - quite a contrast from what we are seeing outside.  Congratulations to Hannah!   It is great that she has some real options and can choose a school that she really likes.  Ann, I will say a prayer for your family.  Travel home safely. Stay safe and warm everyone!  (Lovemy4brats, I hope you get some sleep.)


----------



## geoffthomas

Good Morning friends.
It is really windy hear today, so that makes the cold feel even colder.
And my back is stiffer today than it was yesterday - but this too shall pass.

Leslie - Congratulations, you clearly have a smart and talented daughter. I am so sorry about the lack of scholarship moneys (thus far).  My own experience is that over the last ten years much money has been syphoned off from Federal dollars to education and it seems to have hit the worst in the scholarship funding area.  Especially in funding for the highest aptitude students - almost all money has dried up except for "need".  So give all you have to the poor, come up with a really low 1040 for last year and resubmit your Fafsa form.  Sorry to be so gloomy, but a lot of kids have worked very hard only to find that they are going to have to pretty much fully fund the costs.
I SINCERELY hope this does not turn out to be true in your daughter's case.  I am in prayer that scholarship offers will be forthcoming and that they will be substantial.  Good things DO still happen.

Heather - I hope you get some more rest.

Ann - glad you and your relatives made it safely. Godspeed. We look forward to your return.

Betsy - keep on getting better and come back to us too.

Chris, Deb, Anju, Susan - you know I am thinking of you.

Have a great day all.


----------



## Elmore Hammes

Good morning, all.

A little chilly - temp is 19 but with the wind chill feels like single digits. Or at least it did when I walked out to the end of the driveway to get my newspaper!

Temps should top out around 30 degrees in central Indiana today. A few clouds, but no significant snow expected until tomorrow - and then I believe the forecast is for 1 to 3 inches so it shouldn't cause too much trouble.

Have a great day.
Elmore


----------



## Leslie

Hi Geoff,

Thanks for your comment. Yes, the funding situation is discouraging. Just to clarify, she was offered scholarships at Montserrat, Pratt, and NHIA. MICA was the only one that didn't come through with any money, which I think has moved them lower on the list (in Hannah's mind) even though they are 4th in the nation in art school rankings. It is also very far from home and I think she is being very realistic in thinking about that issue. 

We had a nice visit at Montserrat last week and she is scheduled for an overnight at Pratt on March 25th. We'll also decide if we want to make the trek to Baltimore to visit MICA. 

As for the FAFSA, that's in already, since all of the colleges had a March 1 deadline for priority financial aid. I am sure we'll take on more loans but to me, investing in education is worth it. 

L


----------



## crebel

Good Morning to all.  MUCH warmer this morning, we are at zero with wind chills of -14, but there is sunshine so everything is pretty and sparkly.  My sister has a bet going with some friends that there will still be snow on the ground from one monster pile in their yard by her birthday which isn't until June 21.  I;m heading to my sister's again for the weekend so I can bring Bruiser home.  She has been dogsitting and he has been enjoying a spoiled life and I have been without him as my living heating pad during this cold weather!

Good to hear everyone has had safe traveling.  Hope things went well for Hoosiermama and the move yesterday.

Dona and Geoff - I pray your pains lessen quickly
Deb and Heather - I hope you get chances to rest today
Leslie - How wonderful that Hannah is 4/4.  I am a firm believer that things happen the way they are supposed to and know you will have fun figuring out which one is the best fit for her.  Hope your power returns soon!

I love catching up with everyone here each morning - safe and happy day to all.

Chris


----------



## Hoosiermama

Good morning! Sitting among boxes and boxes and boxes this morning. Moving company is due any moment to begin loading the truck. So far, DS seems to be doing ok with it. Hopefully they'll take the computer and TV LAST!  Amazing how fast those packers can pack an entire house. Three people and they were done by about 3 pm.

Stay safe and bundled up where it's snowing!


----------



## Susan in VA

Good morning from Northern Virginia. 35 degrees here with sustained wind of 40 mph and gusts to 60, a measly little inch of snow forecast, and 10,000 homes in the area without power from the fallen trees and power lines... and that's _nothing_ compared to what the Northeast is experiencing. Hope everyone up there is safe and warm!


----------



## Jeff

Good morning from central Texas where it's 45 and partly cloudy. Please stay warm and safe, everyone.


----------



## drenee

Good morning.  25 and snowy this morning.  
I have no clue what is expected here today.  
I've quit paying attention because the forecast keeps changing.  
I have no place to go till Monday morning.  

I slept about 17 hours yesterday.  So I'm hoping I can keep my eyes open today.  
I haven't read in three days.  I'd like to get at least one more book in before the end of the month.  

Safe travels to everyone who has to drive today.
Warm thoughts to those in the Northeast. 
deb


----------



## Guest

Good morning to all.. pleasant morning


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Good morning!

Deb--do I read your ticker right?  You're on the last two weeks of radiation?  Be strong, you're on the home stretch!

Geoff--take anti-inflammatories and be careful!  I'm all well, the cold didn't last long, thanks for your thoughts.

Everyone stay warm and safe.  I'm told there are very strong winds at home!

53 degrees here and sunny.  Going up to central SD county and check out a B-17 bomber that's here for the weekend.

Ed--those are dolphins, not whales, LOL!

Betsy


----------



## drenee

Yes, Betsy, I'm down to ten treatments.  Five regular treatments and the last five will be boosters, where they target the area where the cancer was removed.  
deb


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Keeping you in my thoughts and prayers!  

Betsy


----------



## Richard in W.Orange

Good Morning From Essex County NJ as the dawn breaks over manderly..... (wait, that's wrong, the dawn is breaking over NYC and "that's not the dawn, it's Manderly" is the correct line)

So, having rambled so far so good today ... just the lightest dusting on the walks and driveway so hopefully there is NO snow thrower in my day today. (6 hours behind it yesterday and I'm feeling over it)

Its coldish but I don't know how cold because the transmitter in the garage appears to need a new battery ... the unit in the hall by my office is flashing "--"

So unknown what today brings...beyond sending Ann a 1099 we forgot about which means she has to file an amendment on her return.


----------



## Leslie

Good morning everyone,

32 degrees here this morning. We received about 1/2" of snow last night. Enough to make it all white and pretty but not requiring any work to shovel or move. 

Have a great Saturday everyone!

L


----------



## Susan in VA

Mornin', all.  30 degrees here and we had about 1/32 of an inch of snow overnight... looks like confectioner's sugar on everything.

Off to the skating rink bright and early today, indulging DD's newfound fascination.


----------



## Leslie

Hey Susan, good morning...I am on tenterhooks wondering what book you'll pick for me. LOL. Also, I just wanted to post here because this is post 12,000 for me.

L


----------



## drenee

Congratulations, Leslie.  12,000 - WOW.

25 this morning and not snowing currently.  I think we got about 7 or 8 inches total yesterday.  
More expected this afternoon.  Not sure how much.  
deb


----------



## Elmore Hammes

Good morning, all! I have several inches of new snow in my driveway in central Indiana this morning. I must clear that off in order to get to a pancake breakfast that our local Christian Center is holding as a fundraiser. Not much if any additional snow expected today. 

I hope you all have a wonderful day!
Elmore


----------



## Jeff

Good morning, everyone. It's 32 in McLennan County, Texas. Congratulations, Leslie.


----------



## Edward C. Patterson

We had a light dusting overnight and its dusting again, but this is on top of a foot and half. I loved snow as a child and I loved Bei-jing in the snow (like a Chinese wedding cake, only white instead of red), but now - go away snow. 

Ed Patterson


----------



## Margaret

Good morning, everyone!  It is snowing lightly and is not expected to amout to more than a dusting.  We are off to take my grandchildren to swimming lessons because they spent the night.  Somehow, when I look outside, swimmimg just doesn't seem right!


----------



## crebel

Good Morning everyone.  Have a safe and happy day.

Chris


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Good Morning!

Woohoo, Leslie joins the 12000 club!  Congrats!

Raining here today in SoCal and 58 degrees.  We're heading to Palm Springs in a probably vain attempt to escape the rain (showers predicted in PS today) but primarily because we want to visit friends and go to a car show there.

Everyone have a great day!

Betsy


----------



## loonlover

Congratulations, Leslie!

It is bright and sunny this morning.  Very enjoyable to see as I spent yesterday inside the arena.  I was able to tell when darkness fell via the security camera, but that's about all I knew about what went on outside.  Supposed to get to mid fifties today.

Hope everyone has a relaxing and enjoyable Saturday.


----------



## Ann in Arlington

Good Morning from Cincinnati!  The world is snow covered, but only about an inch last night. . . . . .not sure if we're leaving today or tomorrow to head home. . . . . .but funeral and all went well.


----------



## cheerio

Warming trend here, finally broke the 30s


----------



## Leslie

Good morning,

29 degrees and it looks like we got a bit more snow overnight. Sunday morning and of course, I wake up at the crack of dawn. Why can't I do this during the work week? LOL.

L


----------



## Margaret

Good morning!  Thirty-two degrees here and cloudy. I have got a busy day of church, food shopping and school work - it might as well be Monday.  Leslie, I know where you are coming from.  I am always wide awake on Saturday mornings and not so much on the other days.  Enjoy your Sundays, everyone!


----------



## blazfglori

Good Morning Everyone!!
It's still pretty darned cold and snowy here in south-central PA.
I gotta leave for work in a bit.
Hope everyone has a great day!


----------



## Ann in Arlington

Good Morning . . . . back in Arlington. . . .long drive yesterday but fortunately didn't hit any weather except between Morgantown and Frostburg. . . .which is pretty normal.  Roads generally well salted/sanded so no problems there. . . .I guess today will be 'catch up on Tivo' day.


----------



## Elmore Hammes

Good morning!

A fairly mild day on hand in central Indiana - temps in the upper 20s now, headed for a high in the low to mid 30s. Clouds but no snow expected. Following Church this morning I will be enjoying a pancake breakfast put on by a local Cub Scouts troop. Should be an enjoyable day - hope yours is as well!
Elmore


----------



## Geoffrey

Just finished making and eating french toast, hash-browns, bacon and eggs ... my tummy is very happy.

It's 41 and sunny in Dallas ... supposed to get up into the 60's again today.  Where should I send the warm weather?


----------



## Susan in VA

Here would be good!!  


Good morning, Kindlefolk.  Hope everyone has a good Sunday relaxing, catching up, shoveling out, eating cookies, and otherwise doing something good with the day.


----------



## loonlover

Hope everyone has a pleasant Sunday including getting some time in to relax and read.


----------



## Jeff

It's 50 in McGregor, Texas and the sun is shining. Good morning, everyone.


----------



## Margaret

Good morning, everyone!  It is thirty-six degrees outside of Philadelphia and expected to be a sunny day - a good start for the week.  Dona, I hope today finds you feeling better.  Enjoy your Mondays, KB friends!


----------



## Geoffrey

It's Monday morning and I'm off of work for my birthday - and its raining like nothing outside.


----------



## Leslie

Good morning everyone,

35 degrees and lots of rain is expected here in Maine today. Have a good Monday!

L


----------



## Aravis60

Good morning! It's 32 degrees in Ohio with the very lightest of flurries. It is supposed to get all the way up to 34 today. Have a great day everyone.


----------



## Jeff

Good morning everyone. It's 48 in the heart of Texas. Happy birthday, Geoffrey.


----------



## akagriff

it's 20 ish in the Minneapolis/st paul area.  We were wearing t-shirts outside yesterday    
Happy birthday Geoffrey


----------



## Susan in VA

Good morning!  Upper 30's here and partly sunny.  Enjoy your birthday, Geoffrey!  Everyone else, just enjoy the Monday.


----------



## geoffthomas

Good Morning all.
It is 39 in Derwood, going up to 46 and sunny.

Happy Birthday Geoffrey (boy it is funny to say HB to someone with the same first name).

I am taking the day off to have my doctor take a look at my back before trying to go back to work.
I worked through it on Thurs/Fri and spent the weekend in bed.

Have a great day, all.


----------



## loonlover

Good morning all.  Enjoy your Monday.

Happy Birthday, Geoffrey.


----------



## drenee

34 and something falling from the sky.  I guess it's snow or something.

Have a wonderful birthday, Geoffrey.  

Geoff, I'm so sorry to hear your back is still giving you problems.  
Let us know what the doctor says.

Dona, we miss you in the GM thread, and the Good Night thread too, but glad you're able to at least post enough to let us know how you're doing.  

Have a good Monday everyone.  
deb


----------



## crebel

Good Morning - I am home after another weekend at my sisters' to pick up my dog and then spending the rest of the weekend in and out of Urgent Care with my Dad.  He is home and comfortable, but the progressive nature of his illness is going downhill fast.  My sister's laptop was not available most of the weekend and not working well when it was so I have catching up to do.

Happy Birthday Geoffrey!

Geoff - Poor Baby, I hope you get some relief for your back soon (gentle hugs from me so it doesn't hurt worse).

I see from earlier threads that we have heard from Dona somewhere on the boards.  I am glad she could check in and hope everything is getting better.

Deb - 11 more days - woo hoo!  Hang tough - you will make it!

Safe and happy day to all.

Chris


----------



## patinagle

Geoffrey said:


> It's Monday morning and I'm off of work for my birthday - and its raining like nothing outside.


Happy Birthday!


----------



## patinagle

Good morning to all from the mountains of central New Mexico!  It's 28 degrees here and our light snow from last night turned into fog - a fairly rare occurrence here.  Loving it!


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Good Morning, everyone!

Couldn't post yesterday because the hotel WiFi went down (we were in Palm Springs).  Missed my morning fix of KBoards.

Geoff, hope your back gets better soon, back pain is terrible as it's very difficult to get in a comfortable position. Believe me, I know.

Geoffrey, Happy Birthday!

Gonna be 48 today in northern VA, according to the weather thingy, good for melting snow! Where we are it will be somewhat warmer.... 

Got back from overnight in Palm Springs to find our neighbors here in SD reported a wild party in our condo Saturday night....and she swears there were people in our condo, even though we weren't here and there's not a thing out of place. Weird...

I think it was these folks:









Betsy


----------



## Anju 

It's still morning in Central Mexico - so guess I can at least say Good Morning all my KB friends.

Not caught up but think someone is having a birthday today   and someone else has back problems    I sympathize with you and wish you well quickly and have a happy day.


----------



## Susan in VA

Betsy the Quilter said:


> Gonna be 48 today in northern VA, according to the weather thingy, good for melting snow!


Really?? Nobody told _us_... I'd be surprised if it got to 45... and I still have a four-foot-high pile in front of my house.


----------



## Margaret

Good morning, everyone!  We are expecting a cloudy day here outside of Philadelphia with temps in the mid forties.  I hope everyone is feeling well today.  Enjoy your Tuesdays and maybe indulge in a bit of green eggs and ham.


----------



## Geoffrey

Good morning from North Texas.  It's chilly at the moment but supposed to get into the upper 50's this afternoon - and for the rest of the week.  I think I found spring.


----------



## Ann in Arlington

Susan in VA said:


> Really?? Nobody told _us_... I'd be surprised if it got to 45... and I still have a four-foot-high pile in front of my house.


It definitely did not seem as warm yesterday when I got off work as I was led to believe it was going to be. BUT. . . there were lots of clouds and a pretty stiff breeze so I chalk it up to wind chill with lack of radiant heat.

Same on tap for today. 

But, hey, Good Morning anyway!


----------



## Tip10

Good Morning!
Coldest day of the week for St Louis -- still not too bad high in the low 40's.
Supposed to be up into he 50's by weeks end.  LOOKING GOOD!

Great day everyone!


----------



## geoffthomas

Good Morning.
Got a late start and am going to work today.
34 now going up to 41 and sunny.
Have a great day.


----------



## crebel

Good Morning.  If I didn't have a meeting at 9 a.m., I think I would still be in bed being lazy, did not want to get up this morning!  We are actually having "normal" winter weather this week.  No snow!!!!!!!!!!  Temps in the low teens heading all the way to 30s and the sun is shining.

Geoff, you keep taking it as easy as you can.  Are you supposed to be going to work with your back?  Be careful.

Everybody have a safe and happy day.


----------



## Elmore Hammes

Good morning, all. It's in the upper twenties in central Indiana, heading for the mid-thirties. We're supposed to get some snow and perhaps a bit of sleet later, but at the moment the sun is shining. I've got coffee at hand and a couple cats sleeping the morning away as I go through my morning e-mails etc. Nothing overly exciting on the agenda today.

Have a great day!
Elmore


----------



## loonlover

36 and overcast, but supposed to be partly cloudy and 49 today.  

I'm finding it hard to believe, but I am in a cleaning mood so I'm spending most of my time indoors and actually accomplishing something.  

Hope everyone has a great Tuesday.


----------



## crebel

loonlover said:


> 36 and overcast, but supposed to be partly cloudy and 49 today.
> 
> I'm finding it hard to believe, but I am in a cleaning mood so I'm spending most of my time indoors and actually accomplishing something.
> 
> Hope everyone has a great Tuesday.


Loonlover, I would like to invite you to visit - how soon can you be in Iowa?


----------



## loonlover

crebel said:


> Loonlover, I would like to invite you to visit - how soon can you be in Iowa?


Sorry, the mood probably won't last long enough for me to do the rooms in our house.


----------



## Andra

Happy Texas Independence Day everyone!  I can't see the thermometer because the sun is in my eyes, but it may be a beautiful day today.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

loonlover said:


> Sorry, the mood probably won't last long enough for me to do the rooms in our house.


That's what usually happens with my cleaning moods too. Loonlover, I think of you here--we have common loons swimming by in the channel here all the time. They're in their winter garb, so not as dramatic as in your avatar, but cool nonetheless!



Susan in VA said:


> Really?? Nobody told _us_... I'd be surprised if it got to 45... and I still have a four-foot-high pile in front of my house.


Well, what do the west coast weathermen know about the east coast anyway?  We're expecting to still see snow when we get home, for sure.

54 and cloudy now, going up to mid sixties. My sister-in-law arrives today to finish out our last week in San Diego. Wow, seems like it went by in a flash this year! Hope her flight gets out of Baltimore on time and that she has a smooth flight. We feel a picnic lunch on Pt Loma coming on.

Geoff, take care of your back! Dona, we're thinking of you!

Betsy


----------



## drenee

High of 36 expected today. The sun is trying to shine now.

http://outdoorchannel.com/Conservation/EagleCam.aspx
This is a link to an eagle cam from the Eastern Panhandle of WV. 
The eggs were more visable last week. I believe it was on Saturday that one of the parents covered them up.

Have a great Tuesday.
Geoff, hope the back is some better today.
deb


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Thanks for sharing the eaglecam, Deb!  Love the perspective down on the nest.

Betsy


----------



## drenee

I'm loving the fact that I can hear other birds in the background.  
Gives me hope that spring might actually come at some point.
deb


----------



## Anju 

Morning everyone!  The only place I have where I can sit comfortably is where the thumbergia (vine with morning glory type flowers) and the orange tree (full bloom) are and the orioles and hummers are at it with a vengence.  Guess they are getting ready for their trip back home.

I have not checked old posts yet, are our New Englanders ok?  Leslie, Vermontcathy, etc.?


----------



## Hoosiermama

> It's in the upper twenties in central Indiana, heading for the mid-thirties. We're supposed to get some snow and perhaps a bit of sleet later


Ssssssshhhh on the snow/sleet stuff! It's sunny right now, which is more than it's been for awhile! Got DS and grandson all moved. They went from a large house in Tennessee to a small condo in Indy. Kitchen all stocked, beds all made, most clothes put away. Cable won't be hooked up for a few days yet, so they're still bunking with us, which is great . Hopefully, we can get their lives on a good track again. Grandson started his new daycare today, and seemed to do just fine. They've already called to give Dad an update. Looking forward to some normalcy in our lives again (whatever that new normal is, I just hope it's GOOD).

Have a great day, everyone.


----------



## drenee

Both eagle parents are on the nest right now!!  Too cool.  
deb


Never mind.  By the time I'd typed and posted, one flew away again.  I wonder if it was bringing food to the nest sitter.
deb


----------



## Susan in VA

Good morning!

Starting school late this morning  --  DD woke up early and started a Serious Room Cleaning project, and since she was making good progress and since this is a Very Rare Occurrence (read: normally room cleaning involves threats and/or bribery), I figured I'd take advantage of the mysterious mood until it fades on its own.

Good health and a pleasant day to all.


----------



## Leslie

Hi everyone,

I was up and out of the house early--even though it is not my carpool day, I had to drive anyway. Then I had breakfast and over here to the Free Clinic to meet with the nurse practitioner. Busy morning, I am actually acting like a real working person. LOL.

Beautiful and sunny and warm today -- mid 40s when I was driving around at 7:30 am.

L


----------



## geoffthomas

Thank you all for your kind wishes.
Upon arriving at work today, I find that the doctor's office left a message here yesterday about the x-rays.
Now I thought that they were going to call my cell phone or possibly my home phone.
Anyway the films showed that there is no rib fracture (which is what my doc was worried about).
So now it is just a matter of rest and healing.

I gotta tell you that the spasming that was going on late Friday and all day Saturday gave new meaning to the song lyrics "twist and shout" - I am sure many of you know what I mean.

Thanks again - you are the bests ((hugs)).


----------



## drenee

I saw them bring a fish in over the weekend.  The fish did not last long.
deb


----------



## Leslie

Good morning everyone,

I am up early...ahead of the alarm, which is unusual for me on a weekday. 30 degrees and dark right now. The paper says cloudy and breezy today.

L


----------



## Margaret

Good morning, everyone!  It is a rainy 35 degrees outside, but at least there is no snow or ice.  Enjoy your Wednesdays.


----------



## Richard in W.Orange

Good Morning for Monday it was early to work, yesterday was too Early to work, today is back to normal, a bit cloudy it looks like but it doesn't seem so cold.

Happy slightly tardy birthday wishes Geoffrey and get better soons and all the things I missed away for two days.


----------



## David.Niall.Wilson

Slush, windy, kids staying home from school. Carting the six year old off with me to work so she won't drive her siblings and her mother crazy. Oddly, she's always good at work...usually gives everyone in the office new pictures to hang on their walls 

DNW
[ur=http://macabreink.com/store/products-page/l]Macabre Ink Digital Publishing[/url]


----------



## geoffthomas

Back to regular work today.
36 now in Derwood, going up to a high of 39 (wow- a heat wave (not)).
Going to be wetting all day (rain/snow/sleet/something).

Have a great day.


----------



## Ann in Arlington

Good Morning. . . .long day ahead. . ..work then choir rehearsal . . . . .with extra stuff for Holy Week and Easter. . . . .I'm wearing my sneakers today!  (But I have shoes for work in my bag.   )

Have a great one, everybody!


----------



## crebel

Good Morning to all.  The sun is shining here already even though it is only 12 degrees.  Sunshine sure helps my attitude regardless of the temp - maybe winter isn't neverending.

Everyone have a safe and happy day.

Chris


----------



## Elmore Hammes

Good morning, everyone.

It is already 29 and heading for 42 as central Indiana has a brief warming period. A mix of sun and clouds today. I've got a dentist's appointment this morning and a busy afternoon ahead of me.

Have a wonderful day!
Elmore


----------



## loonlover

It's sunny and 24, going to the mid-fifties.

I'm working a kid's clothes trade show today and tomorrow - it's fun and easy.  Need to hit the road.

Hope everyone has a great day!


----------



## Jeff

Good morning, all. It's 40 going toward the mid-sixties today in McGregor, Texas. I was laid-low by some mysterious bug yesterday and couldn't drag myself to the computer to check on everyone. Have a good one.


----------



## luvmy4brats

Good morning. Icky day ahead. A good day to stay inside with a cup of tea and a book or 2. 

Hope everyone has a great day.


----------



## Andra

I was running a little late this morning and got to see the sunrise.  It was pretty enough that I just sat in the parking lot a few minutes when I got here.  It was only 38, but we are supposed to see high 60s later today.  I hope everyone has a great day.


----------



## geoffthomas

Ann - don't work too hard - be careful rushing between things.
Loonlover - enjoy the light day.
Heather - Tea and a book always makes a gloomy day tolerable.
Jeff - sorry to hear you were feeling bad, glad you are on the mend.
Andra - sunrises are very nice.  I especially like them on the beach (being near the Atlantic).
Chris - hand in there - Spring IS coming and it will be followed by Summer (or so they say).
Elmore - I hope the dentist apptmt is just for a cleaning.
David - welcome to the thread.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Good Morning!

Jeff, hope you're well soon!

Sunny and high of 63 predicted here today.  Two dolphins just swam by.  My sister-in-law arrived yesterday afternoon and is all settled into the tiny condo we rent.  Today we're off to see the baby panda at the San Diego Zoo and have lunch with some friends...less than a week left...  

Betsy


----------



## David.Niall.Wilson

Thanks.  Day has perked up because my 6 year old daughter, who was bummed out that there was no school, is at work with me, delivering pictures to my co-workers and watching Scooby Doo...


----------



## drenee

30 degrees this morning.  Snow still piled everywhere.  

Allergy doctor today.  I've been off my allergy meds for 7 days so I can be retested.  
I want my allergy drugs back!!!!  My eyes have been itchy, sneezing, among other 
things.  

Have a great Wednesday.
deb


----------



## Susan in VA

Good morning everyone!

*And an especially good morning to the Kindleboarder who is not admitting to a birthday today!! 
*
Sort of drizzly and gray here today. Heading to the local rec center for indoor swimming with DD in a little while. Hoping that she gets tired enough to spend the afternoon reading so I can get some work done...


----------



## Elmore Hammes

geoffthomas said:


> Elmore - I hope the dentist apptmt is just for a cleaning.


It was, and thankfully no surprises!


----------



## Sandpiper

Good morning.  The snow is virtually gone on this sunny side of the street.  The other side is still under a blanket of white.


----------



## Anju 

Good morning, surely it is morning somewhere - just a bit tardy getting to the computer today.  Enjoy what's left everyone.


----------



## Margaret

Good morning, everyone! It is a dark 34 degrees here and supposed to be cloudy all day. Yesterday when I came home from school I noticed that the last of the snow had finally disappeared from my garden and look what I found growing:








Spring is finally on the way! Enjoy your Thursdays!


----------



## Richard in W.Orange

Good Morning ... snow is getting gone here but there are some piiles still of pluge  It appears clear (or is it overcast? I can't tell) and its going to be a long day with work all day and then the rally tonight.

If you're NYC native and opposed to the MTA service cuts and removal of station agents ... 5PM at FIT for a Rally before/during the MTA hearings in Midtown.

Have a good day all!


----------



## Leslie

Good morning everyone,

33 degrees and they are predicting a cloudy day for us.

I was up early and cooked a huge batch of French toast for the young people who are camped out here. Leslie cooking on a weekday morning? Unheard of! LOL

L


----------



## Jeff

Good morning, everyone. The predicted high temperature today in the heart of Texas is 66 but so far the sun hasn't put in an appearance and it's only 41.


----------



## loonlover

Good morning all.  Supposed to be  pretty day today.  Very springlike.

Last day of kid's clothes trade show.  Yesterday was easy - should be more of the same today.

Hope everyone has a good day.


----------



## Ann in Arlington

Good Morning. . . ..bright and sunny today . . . .temperatures supposed to slowly get higher and higher over the next few days. . . . .let's hope so!


----------



## geoffthomas

It is 30 now with an expected 42.
It is sunny right now.

Good morning and have a great day.


----------



## Andra

There's sun in this part of Texas now, but it was pretty foggy on the drive in today.  I think we may have actually hit the low 70s yesterday.  Hopefully today will do the same.  I like winter, but I'm ready for Spring (or what passes for Spring here).  Happy Thursday everyone.


----------



## crebel

Good Morning.  It is 16 here on its way to 38 and the sun is shining again!!!  I think it will still be a few days before enough snow has melted to actually see the ground, but that is okay, slower melting = less flooding.

Safe and happy day to all.


----------



## Elmore Hammes

Good morning, all. Sunny start to the day in central Indiana, with temps in the upper twenties and heading for the low forties. The snow is off streets but I still have a lot on either side of my driveway, where it had been pile a foot to two feet high from clearing the driveway after the last big snow. I expect March still has some more snow waiting for us, but it is nice to have a few mild days.

Have a great day!
Elmore


----------



## Leslie

A friend just sent me this...somewhere they are predicting two feet of snow...


----------



## Jeff

Hahaha. That's great.


----------



## drenee

22 this morning, but sunny and headed toward the high 30s.  

Margaret, the pic of your flowers is wonderful.  Thank you for sharing.

deb


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Good morning from partly cloudy San Diego (although the sun is shining right now).  Had a sinus headache yesterday but it seems to be good today!  Came home from seeing the baby panda at the zoo (pics later) and slept the rest of the day.

I'm heading off for a day of birding by bike around the Mission Bay area with the San Diego Bird Festival.  Hubby and sister-in-law have the day to themselves, although I'm taking the car to the bike festival registration, so they can't get into too much trouble by themselves.  Just finished my jalapeno cheddar bagel with cream cheese, yum!  A few more sips of coffee and I'm off.

Everyone have a fantastic day and stay safe!

Betsy


----------



## Susan in VA

Belated good morning.

Dentist appointments first thing this morning, so the schedule is a bit off today.

Also having some computer troubles _again_, and with major school deadlines looming this is Not A Good Thing. (Computer works fine but some startup file is corrupted so it currently can't find any of my personal data -- none of the Word files, and none of the saved links and bookmarks that I was using as reference sites for papers.)

Probably won't be online much for a couple of days while I get this sorted out and then catch up on the schoolwork. Already missed two deadlines because of the &*^% computer glitch and having to start over on those assignments. <sigh>

Hope everyone is having a good Thursday!


----------



## Margaret

Good morning, everyone!  We have another cloudy day with temps in the forties here in the Philadelphia area. It should be a nice weekend though.  Leslie, I loved your "two feet of snow."  They are the only kind of snow I want to see until next winter.  Deb, you have only one more week of treatment to go, now the countdown can really begin.  Enjoy your Fridays!


----------



## Leslie

Good morning everyone,

29 degrees and sun is predicted today. Cloudy right now. The snow in my backyard is all gone, completely. There are still a few frozen piles across the street but the ground is mostly bare.

Have a great Friday everyone!

L


----------



## Richard in W.Orange

Good Morning All ... Overcast and breezy here. Hope everyone has a great day!


----------



## Ann in Arlington

Good Morning. . . .fairly sunny but still cold.  Actually freezing right now and not supposed to warm above mid 40's.  Though that'll be o.k. if it stays sunny. . .but if the wind picks up. . . .brrrrrr. . . . .they are mentioning numbers that begin with 5's for the weekend though. . . .


----------



## loonlover

Good morning all.  

Brisk here this morning but is to be in the upper fifties and partly cloudy today.  

Hope everyone has a great Friday.


----------



## crebel

Good Morning - Only 21 here, but may hit 40 today and the sun is shining for the 4th day in a row.  Still snow on the ground as far as the eye can see, but love seeing that sun.

Safe and happy day to all.


----------



## luvmy4brats

Good morning. It's supposed to get up to the mid 40s today, but breezy and cloudy. Tomorrow will be nicer, it should be almost 50 degrees! 

I'm taking the BRATs roller skating today. I can't remember the last time I went skating. Hopefully, I won't break anything.  If you don't hear from me this evening, expect the worst.   (can you say KLUTZ?)


----------



## Tip10

Good Morning.

21 here in St Louis this morning -- BUT heading to the low to mid 50's today with bright sunshine.  Weekend is supposed to be pretty decent with temps reaching the upper 50's -- maybe a shower or two though.  Not much snow left here at all.


----------



## Andra

Good Morning Everyone.  It's already in the 50s and the sun has come out.  We may get another nice day today.  TGIF!


----------



## drenee

Currently 24 and sunny this morning.  

Thank you, Margaret.  I have 5 treatments to go.  Woo Hoo.  
And the next five are called boosters, concentrated to the area where the cancer was found.  
I'm very happy.  I'm very burnt and blistered, and today was my last treatment to the area that's
causing me pain.  

Hope everyone has a great Friday.
deb


----------



## Jeff

Good morning, everyone. It's 50 in McGregor, Texas with a predicted high of 67. Hoping you all have a terrific day.


----------



## loca

Leslie said:


> A friend just sent me this...somewhere they are predicting two feet of snow...


Very excited...NOT!


----------



## geoffthomas

Good Friday Morning (afternoon too) everyone.
It is in the 40's and mostly cloudy today.
Not a bad day.

Busy, busy, busy.

See you all later.


----------



## Leslie

Good morning,

Lots of sun and bright blue sky this morning. 29 degrees right now. Have a good Saturday everyone!

L


----------



## Margaret

Good morning, everyone!  It is sunny here with a temperature of arbout 30 degrees.  It is expected to go to over 50 by this afternoon.  It should be a beautiful Saturday for us.  I hope that yours is the same.


----------



## drenee

Good morning.  22 this morning and foggy out there.  No bright sun this morning like the last couple of mornings.  
Another day of sitting around, watching TV and reading for me.  
deb


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Good morning!

Heather, did you break anything?

Supposed to be rain showers today.  Hopefully we'll be between them as my sister-in-law and I are going out on yet another birding trip.  This one leaving at oh-dark-thirty (6:30am) to go to the Marine Base.  It's been a great birding festival.

Tonight my husband invited people over for dinner even though we have no food and no where to entertain.  He may sleep with the fishes in the channel.

Betsy


----------



## Ann in Arlington

Betsy, if you and your sister-in-law are out all day, and DH invited people in. . . .seems to me he gets to shop and cook for 'em.  Not to mention clean. 

It's somewhat sunny here, just above freezing, and might hit 50 today. . . . .

Good Morning, all!


----------



## crebel

Good Morning, already 27 on its way to 40, but overcast.  Looking forward to a lazy Saturday.

Safe and happy day to all.


----------



## Jeff

Good morning. It's 54 here in central Texas and I'm headed out to mow the lawn.


----------



## geoffthomas

Good Saturday Morning.
It is 38 now in Derwood, MD.
Going up to a high of 48 and sunny all day.

My back is feeling better, though not 100% yet.
Bunch of little things to do today, Including installing and using the tax software.
I get a biomass credit for the type of stove that I installed in the fall.
Woo Hoo.


Have a great day.


----------



## Andra

Good Morning.  It's 59 and sunny here and as soon as I finish up breakfast, I'm going to veg in the hammock.  DH has already set it up so all I have to do is get out there...


----------



## loonlover

Good morning.  54 going to 65 today with sunshine.

Intinst took me out to breakfast so I'm a little late posting.

George Strait concert tonight at the arena - at least 16,000 tickets sold so I will be busy for a while after doors open.

Hope everyone has an enjoyable Saturday.


----------



## loonlover

Cobbie said:


> Oooh, George Strait...need I say more?


I'm hoping I get to at least stick my head into the arena once or twice to hear and see at least a couple of songs. Due to some foot problems I'm having, I have requested a particular position and believe that is where I will be posted. I can at least hear the music from that location. These concerts are always hectic and I think they are still fun. Some of those that have worked at the arena since it opened aren't quite as sure about the fun bit.


----------



## Leslie

Good morning everyone,

23 degrees and another sunny day. Why am I up at 7 am on a Sunday morning? Because the cat came in and knocked over my water glass (next to the bed). Second day in a row. Yesterday, the water went on the bedside table. Today, the water went on me. Grrrr....

I hope everyone has a good Sunday and that it gets off to a better start than mine did. LOL.

L


----------



## Margaret

Good morning, everyone! Leslie, I hope everything is dried off. Sunshine and going up to *55* degrees here, almost a heat wave. We are babysitting three of the grandchildren today. It might be a good day forthe first playground visit of 2010. We will have to see. Enjoy your Sundays!


----------



## Ann in Arlington

Good Morning. . . . .bright. . . .sunny. . . .and it's the first time in a long time it's been above freezing this early in the morning. . . . .we might even flirt with 60 today!


----------



## drenee

Up early myself this morning.  Woke up at 6:08 from a bad dream.  Laid in bed for another 45 minutes trying to get back to sleep.  
19 this morning, but the sun is trying to make an appearance.  It may be staying cold, but the snow is melting a little at a time.  I can actually see some grass in my front yard this morning.  And the neighbors' ten foot piles are slowly but surely shrinking.  
Another day of nothing for me.  Maybe a load of laundry.  
Have a wonderful Sunday.
deb


----------



## geoffthomas

Good Sunday Morning from Derwood, MD.
It is 36 and it is supposed to go up to 56.
We'll see.  Sunny all day though.

Have a blessed day.


----------



## loonlover

43 going to 67 today and partly cloudy.

I woke up much earlier than I'd hoped since I didn't make it home from the concert until after 12:30.  It takes a while to clear the building of nearly 18,000 people.  It wasn't too bad a crowd however, most of the drunks were relatively well behaved.  The next big concert is Tim McGraw in April.  He hasn't drawn quite as big as crowd as George Strait, but it is still well attended.

I may be up early, but that doesn't mean I have to over exert myself today.


Hope everyone has a great Sunday.


----------



## Jeff

Dreary, drizzly and depressing in the heart of Texas. Have a good morning, everyone.


----------



## Elmore Hammes

Good morning, all. It's 39 degrees in central Indiana, heading for 49 degrees, with rain in the forecast but at the moment it is sunny with bright blue skies.

A relaxed morning for me today, with Church in the late afternoon and helping out with a youth religion class in the evening. I hope everyone has a wonderful day.

Elmore


----------



## angelad

Good morning so far. Very productive.


----------



## Susan in VA

Good morning, everyone!  Bright and sunny and somewhere in the 50's here, though there are still a couple of snow piles in front of my house.  At least they're down to three feet now instead of five (it's where all the shoveled snow landed).

Computer issues are pretty much resolved, now I just have to reconstruct a bunch of stuff and rebuild directories and folders the way I want them, and then work like crazy to catch up and meet my Tuesday deadlines.  Won't be online much until after that.

Have a great weekend, Kindleboarders!


----------



## Margaret

Good morning, everyone!  It sound as though it will be another beautiful day here - sunny with highs near sixty.  I have lots of paperwork this week because report cards go out on March 17.  There will not be much KBing or reading time for me until then.  Enjoy your Mondays!


----------



## Leslie

Good morning everyone,

29 degrees right now, with highs in the 40s and mostly sunny predicted for today. Have a great Monday, everybody. I'll be at the Free Clinic -- a busy day for me.

L


----------



## David.Niall.Wilson

Good morning all.  Was out early with the dogs - sort of crisp, but not freezing like it has been, and there are flowers blooming...at first a wonderful thing, and then when NC comes fully into bloom the whole family gets allergies (lol).

DNW


----------



## Ann in Arlington

Good Morning!  Once again, sunny and bright and NOT freezing at 7 in the morning.  High today predicted to be 59. . . .I think I can handle that.  

Have a great day everyone!

Ann


----------



## Jeff

Good morning, everyone. It's 57 and drizzling in the heart of Texas.


----------



## geoffthomas

Good Morning all.
It is 37 going to 56 and Sunny.
have a nice day.


----------



## loonlover

Good morning all.

39 going to 67 with a slight chance of showers.  Looks like not a bad day for going to lunch with fellow retirees.

Have a great Monday!


----------



## crebel

Good Morning to all.  Sounds like everyone has a busy day/week planned.  Has anybody heard from Dona?

Everybody have a safe and happy day.


----------



## Andra

Happy Monday.  It's 60 and yucky here this morning.  It can't decide if it should be rain or just heavy fog.  There's rain in the forecast for later today.  Are we out of the drought yet??  It sure seems like it was a wet winter.


----------



## drenee

Good Monday morning.  Sunny and chilly, but headed to about 50 today.  
DF brought up a couple of patio chairs from my basement this morning.
Hopefully I can sit outside for a few minutes this afternoon.  

Chris, Dona has not been on since the 3rd.  I PM'd her yesterday.  I'm hoping she's just busy recovering, but after the last problem I am a bit worried.

deb


----------



## Elmore Hammes

Good morning, all. 36 degrees with a bit of fog this morning, in central Indiana. Heading for a high of 52 with clouds but no major precipitation forecast.

A busy start to a busy week, my plate is full but that it better than empty!

Have a great day.
Elmore


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Good morning, last full day in San Diego.  Cloudy this morning but supposed to get better.  Glad to hear it's warmed up back home, hate to get back and have climate shock!  I see rain is predicted but that's ok.

Loonlover, love your new avatar, have a great birthday (do I have that right?)!

Everyone, have a great day!

Betsy


----------



## loonlover

Betsy the Quilter said:


> Loonlover, love your new avatar, have a great birthday (do I have that right?)!
> 
> Betsy


Thanks. I have to credit Intinst with finding it and changing it for me. Yes, it is my birthday. Intinst also got up early and fixed me breakfast, then went back to bed. And he's allowing me to keep my regularly scheduled date to go to lunch with fellow retirees on the second Monday of the month. What a guy! Guess I'll keep him around.


----------



## drenee

I like your new avatar also, Loonlover.  Have a wonderful birthday.
deb


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Deb, you just have 4 more days of radiation treatment!  Yay!!!!

Betsy


----------



## drenee

Yes, I'm in the final stretch.  Actually, my appointment this morning had to be moved to this afternoon at 1:30.
And the best thing about these next treatments are they will not be affecting the area that is blistered.  
I'm going to try and get my follow up MRI scheduled for the end of June this week, and then start another ticker.  
If that MRI comes back all clear I will be able to breath easy again.
deb


----------



## geoffthomas

Deb we are going to "be here" for you.
And I agree, we just know it will be a positive outcome.


----------



## drenee

Thank you, Geoff.  
I found out this afternoon that my last treatment will not be until Monday.  The staff of the cancer center has training on Friday, so no treatments.  
I had to get Silvadene cream for my burns today.
deb


----------



## Susan in VA

Good Tuesday morning, everyone...  or maybe belated good Monday morning, since I'm "still up" as opposed to "already up".  

Loonlover, happy belated birthday!

Deb, having Friday off will give you some time to design your new post-treatment ticker...    

Still working on my deadlines for tomorrow, though the good news is that about a third of them (for the longest assignments!) have been extended by a few days, which significantly decreases my time crunch stress.  Think I'll celebrate that right now with a Girl Scout cookie.


----------



## Margaret

Good morning, everyone!  More sun is expected here today and the temps will be in the high fifties.  It is over forty already!  March has been acting like a lamb already.  Just hope that it continues.  Deb, I hope that the salve helps you to feel better.  You certainly deserve a new bag after this ordeal - maybe two.  Susan, good luck with meeting your deadlines.  Loon lover, I'm sorry to have missed your birthday.  I hope it was a happy one.  Take care and enjoy your Tuesdays.


----------



## Leslie

Good morning everyone,

24 right now with highs up to 50 and lots of sun predicted for today. This is perfect maple syrup weather. Cold at night and warm during the day to make the sap flow.

I hope everyone has a great day!

L


----------



## Ann in Arlington

Temp is above 40 right now. . .sunny and bright. . . .predicted high begins with a 6!  

But there is still snow in the yard.  I'm predicting it'll be gone by Easter.

Good Morning all!


----------



## geoffthomas

Good Tuesday Morning, the 9th of March.
It is 37 in Derwood, MD but going up to 58 and sunny all day.

Susan - we look forward to you getting past the stress.

Have a great day all.


----------



## Elmore Hammes

Good morning, all. Another mild day with temps heading to the 50's in central Indiana. Should be getting some rain today. I'm off to my monthly Writer's Workshop at the local library this morning. Everyone have a great day!
Elmore


----------



## loonlover

Good morning all.  It's cloudy and gloomy, but 51 degrees.  Chance of thunderstorms today with a high of 70.  

Hope everyone has a great day!


----------



## Andra

Good morning everyone.  It's 60 degrees here in Austin and the weather prediction for today is sunny with a high of 77.  Have a wonderful day.


----------



## Jeff

Good morning, all. See Andra's weather above.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Good morning!

Very windy today here in San Diego on our last day!  We leave the condo about 9:30 PST and get into Baltimore around 8:05 EST if all goes well.  

Everyone have a great day!


----------



## drenee

Betsy, safe travels.  At least you're coming home on a nice sunny day.

It's currently 42 and the sun is shining.  
Hopefully I can sit outside for a while again this afternoon.
Another day in or close to the 50s.  Like others have said, still some big snow piles around that will probably still be here at Easter.  At least the slow melt is helping river level and no flooding is predicted.  
Have a great Tuesday, KB friends.

Susan, hope you meet all your deadlines.
deb


----------



## loonlover

Betsy, hope you have an easy and safe trip.


----------



## Susan in VA

Good morning!

Safe travels, Betsy  --  you'll probably be coming back to three days of rain, at least according to the local weatherfolk.

Thanks for the deadline wishes, everyone.  I don't know how I would be managing to do it all if the profs hadn't given everyone extensions.  

It's a beautifully sunny day here today, and supposed to reach 60....  I think maybe I'll suggest to DD that we go have a lunchtime croissant outdoors at Panera's and pretend it's spring already.


----------



## drenee

Panera's is one of my very favorite places.
deb


----------



## Susan in VA

Mine too.  Though I'm really disappointed that they discontinued my favorite sandwich (the chicken salad on semolina).  But as long as they still have my favorite soup...  chicken and wild rice, yum!  

And don't even get me started on their pastries.


----------



## geoffthomas

Susan - Panera Bread has BearClaws.


Just sayin......


----------



## kevindorsey

good afternoon and late morning to y'all


----------



## crebel

I didn't check in and say Good Morning because it wasn't.  Good Afternoon because it will surely be better than this morning!


----------



## drenee

I'm sorry, Chris.  Hoping your afternoon is much better.
deb


----------



## Susan in VA

geoffthomas said:


> Susan - Panera Bread has BearClaws.
> 
> Just sayin......


They most certainly do!  And cinnamon scones... and some kind of chocolate-almond thingy... and... <sigh>


----------



## Susan in VA

Chris, hoping your afternoon more than made up for the morning! <hug>


----------



## Margaret

Good morning, everyone!  It should be a cloudy day here. but the temperature will still be above sixty.  It really is time to pack away all of my snowflake sweaters.  Betsy, welcome back to the east coast.  Chris, I hope that today is a better one for you.  Susan, did you get to lunch at Panera?  I love their bagels with the cruncy stuff on the top, Yummy!  Dona, you are still in my prayers, hope to hear from you soon.  Deb, I hope you are feeling better.  Enjoy your Wednesdays!


----------



## Leslie

Good morning everyone,

17 degrees this morning and frosty. I'll need to start the car this morning to warm it up before I leave. 

I hope everyone has a great Wednesday!

L


----------



## Richard in W.Orange

Boy things are getting busy here ... so I'm fine just mia ....

its a bright sunny morning and if it sticks to recent days we'll have a beautiful day today. 32 now but "Mostly sunny with temperatures warming rapidly into the low to middle 50s. Winds light and variable" I can get behind that plan.

Hope everyone's doing well.

Richard


----------



## Ann in Arlington

currently 45 with an actual predicted high of 64.  mostly sunny. . . .snow on deck is officially gone, but there's still some in the shadier areas of the yard.

two long days ahead with work all day and choir rehearsals in the evening. . . . .

Good Morning, all!


----------



## Jeff

Seventies with some sprinkles likely in the heart of Texas. Good morning, all.

I'm off to drive my better-half to the doctor but as soon as I get back I'll send a letter to Dona via her sister and try to get an update.


----------



## drenee

Jeff, that is the best news I've heard in days.  I woke up worrying about Dona this morning.  It's been a week.  

45 already this morning.  I'm going to wear a spring coat this morning instead of a winter coat.  Woohoo.
Predicting 61.  It's cloudy and we're expecting showers, but I don't care.  It's not snow.

Have a great Wednesday everyone.  Thinking of you, Chris, and hoping today is better for you.
deb


----------



## Elmore Hammes

I'll join in (slightly late) with the kudo's for Panera - I have had many bagels and cups of coffee there!

It's a thundery day (not sure that's a word but I like it) in central Indiana, with temps ranging from upper 40's to lower 60's today. Another full day of editing and formatting for me - some of my own work, and some consulting work.

Hope everyone has a safe and enjoyable day!
Elmore


----------



## Andra

It's almost 60 here with a forecast much like Jeff's except we still have thunderstorms predicted, not just sprinkles. And I just realized that my umbrella is in the car.  Have a great day everyone.


----------



## loonlover

It's in the fifties going to the seventies.  Mostly cloudy with a chance of thunderstorms.  I guess the leaves still in the yard will have to stay there a little longer.

Hope everyone has a great day today.


----------



## crebel

Good Morning all.  Thanks for the good wishes, I do have a better attitude today. I'm dealing with a chronically/terminally ill Dad that is having fewer good days and trying to keep his spirits up and not use it as an excuse for me to smoke again.  Willpower will prevail!

I love hearing about everybody's warmer temperatures and sunshine - enjoy!  We are at 46 and probably the high for the day, overcast and rainy with, of course, the predictable flood warnings as our tons of snow are melting.

Safe and happy day to each of you.


----------



## geoffthomas

Good Wednesday Morning on March 10th.
Hmmm things are budding so Spring must be soon.
There IS weather in Derwood, MD today, just I don't know what it is.
Been moving fast ever since I woke up.

Chris - we will be with you during this.
And you CAN get through it without the smokes.
But we are here for you no matter.


----------



## Susan in VA

Morning, everyone!

We did indeed make it to Panera's yesterday, and sat outdoors in the beautiful sunshine for almost two hours.  A taste of summer sluggitude.    I had a salad and DD had a cinnamon scone, and then we nabbed a bench each and stretched out to read until it was time for me to go to work.  In her words, that was a perfect afternoon.  

BTW, since there are other Panera's fans here:  If you've not signed up for their membership card (it's NOT a credit card), do it, it's worth the time!  As soon as you register it online, they credit you with a free pastry.  Then you let them swipe the card every time you buy anything there, and every so often you earn yourself another little treat  --  so far it's been any espresso drink (twice), or a breakfast sandwich, or a pastry (three times), or a loaf of bread....  and it happens fairly frequently, seems like every four or five visits...  and you don't have to take your "prize" right then when you earn it, it stays on your account for a month.

It's overcast today, supposedly still in the 50's but it doesn't look inviting outdoors.  A good day for errands.  

Be safe, everyone, and enjoy your Wednesday!


----------



## Margaret

Good morning, everyone!  I stayed up and got all my trimester grades finished for this go-round.  I'm going in early to put them in the teachers' mail boxes.  It is always a relief to have that finished.  It sounds as though it is going to be another warmish (low 60's) cloudy day around here.  I'll take it!  Enjoy your Thursdays!


----------



## Leslie

Good morning everyone,

21 degrees here in southern Maine and another frosty morning, giving way to a sunny day with temps in the 40s. The front page of the paper says that Trader Joe's has signed a lease to open a store here in Portland. It would be the first Trader Joe's in Maine (the closest right now is Massachusetts). I've never been to TJ's but hear great things about it. Any fans here who can tell me more?

L


----------



## akagriff

It's rainy and foggy in the Minneapolis area.  I live near the Minnesota river and have to cross over it to get from home to work.  There's a 98% chance that my route will flood over in the next couple weeks.  My 8 mile commute to work will be extended to 16 miles.  I volunteer for our counties SAFCOM and community CERT.  I was told that we will probably sandbag in some areas.  I had to let them know that I have a broken elbow and can't  lift sandbags. 
My youngest son woke up at 5 to work on his homework.  He was too tired and crabby last night so I sent him to bed early.


----------



## Ann in Arlington

Currently 47, going to 65, and likely damp-ish. . . . .

Another long day but then followed by a long weekend. . . . .

Good morning, all!


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Good Morning!

Back on the east coast, the flight was easy (thanks for all the travel wishes) and I actually got up on time this morning! The house still looks like a tornado came through, wait, it looked like that when we left.  But things are getting put away from the trip and the first load of laundry done....

Loved that weather yesterday and can handle a bit of rain. Our neighbors home imrovement project is STILL going on, and they're having the whole family in town the end of the month for a wedding. Our neighbor, Nicole, is going nuts....glad we missed some of the hammering.



Leslie said:


> The front page of the paper says that Trader Joe's has signed a lease to open a store here in Portland. It would be the first Trader Joe's in Maine (the closest right now is Massachusetts). I've never been to TJ's but hear great things about it. Any fans here who can tell me more?


Love TJ! Started going there in San Diego and when they opened stores here in nothern VA we were ecstatic!! Love so many things there...my hubby gets some of their cereals, I love the sweet potato chips. They have a great frozen food section, all kinds of neat appetizers. My girlfirend loves their soups in a box. Their prices are great! Lots of organic stuff if you like that. Good trail mixes (though my favorite comes from Henry's in San Diego). Staff are always nice.

Betsy


----------



## crebel

Good Morning! I managed to stayed logged on all night again and didn't realize it, rollercoaster days is an excellent description. Welcome Home Betsy!

I got to bowling yesterday afternoon only to have my team remind me we are supposed to leave for the State Bowling Tournament this afternoon. After a few phone calls about whether I need to get a sub and head to my Dad instead, it was determined I shall go party bowl and get can to Mom and Dad in an hour and a half if needed.

So if you don't hear from me Fri a.m. - Sun p.m. - no worries, I'm partying bowling with 9 other women and no computer access for a long weekend.

Safe and happy day/weekend to all!

Chris


----------



## Elmore Hammes

Good morning, all. Looks like quite a few of us are dealing with rain at the moment. It is pretty much the same in central Indiana as yesterday (and likely tomorrow) - temps heading up from upper 40's to lower 60's with rain and possible thunderstorms. A good day to stay inside and get a lot of work done!

Everyone have a safe and wonderful day.
Elmore


----------



## loonlover

We're to be partly cloudy with a high of 68.  There was some tornadic activity to the west and south of us in our county.  Have not seen the news yet to know how much damage.  We just had thunder, lightening, and 1/4 inch of rain at our house.

Chris, enjoy yourself - don't party too hard.

Hope everyone has a delightful Thursday.


----------



## Andra

Good Thursday Morning!  It's 48 and sunny on its way to the 70s again.  I actually got a good night's sleep for the first time in weeks so I'm in a good mood today.  Bed wedge pillows rock!


----------



## Vegas_Asian

Still debating whether or not to sleep in another hour


----------



## Jeff

Good morning, everyone. It's a pretty day and there's a mockingbird singing. What more could anyone ask for?


----------



## geoffthomas

Chris - Here's hoping you bring in games above your average.
Jeff - that sounds terrific. Works as a nice idylic backdrop to the turmoil in the first chapter of Home of the Brave. 
Yeah I have finally got around to it.  Great as always.
Betsy - When skimming over your post (and knowing that you are back from SD (San Diego)) I thought how fun that you went to TJ (Tijuana) while you were there.  Upon opening my eyes, I realize it is the TJs stores that was mentioned.  Shows how my mind makes instant associations.

Oh, yeah - good morning all - have a great day.


----------



## Jeff

geoffthomas said:


> Betsy - When skimming over your post (and knowing that you are back from SD (San Diego)) I thought how fun that you went to TJ (Tijuana) while you were there.


Yikes. There's literal meaning to the phrase "I left my heart in Tijuana."

Speaking of Mexico, as promised, I sent a snail-mail letter to Dona care of her family in Beaumont asking someone to email me or call me collect. Will report.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

We went to Tijuana one of the first times we came to San Diego.  I didn't like it, too much poverty as we crossed the border into the city.  I guess it gets better the farther one gets into town, but I couldn't take it.

Next year I'm thinking of taking one of the birding festival trips into Baja California.

Betsy


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Jeff said:


> Good morning, everyone. It's a pretty day and there's a mockingbird singing. What more could anyone ask for?


We have a carolina wren singing in the backyard. Haven't heard one of those in five weeks, love it!

Betsy


----------



## geoffthomas

Betsy the Quilter said:


> We went to Tijuana one of the first times we came to San Diego. I didn't like it, too much poverty as we crossed the border into the city. I guess it gets better the farther one gets into town, but I couldn't take it.
> 
> Next year I'm thinking of taking one of the birding festival trips into Baja California.
> 
> Betsy


I do understand what you mean Betsy. It did not bother me as much the first time I went but that was because I had been to Mexico City and a whole bunch of third world countries (including India and Pakistan) before I went to TJ. And it is SO much worse in those places. It was hard to visit Haiti in the 70s, for instance. And when you know you cannot change things for the better, it is best to not break your heart by exposing yourself to too much of it.

You have such a kind and generous heart that I am sure how this must have affected you.


----------



## drenee

Good morning, everyone.
Betsy, I'm so glad you made it home safe.
Jody, I don't remember you posting on GM thread before.  If you have and I've missed it, I'm sorry.  If it is your first time, welcome.
Chris, I'm really glad you're going to take a few days for yourself.  I'll keep my fingers crossed for a 300.
VA, glad to see you check in here this morning.

My ticker is missing from my profile.  I tried to change it yesterday and could not get it to post.  I'm going to try my other computer this afternoon.  
My last treatment is not until Monday.  There are no treatments tomorrow due to training.  
It's currently 55 and beautiful out.  I'm not feeling very well today, and I may have to call my PCP.  

I hope everyone can enjoy the wonderful sunshine.
deb


----------



## crebel

geoffthomas said:


> Chris - Here's hoping you bring in games above your average.


Thanks, that is my goal!



drenee said:


> Chris, I'm really glad you're going to take a few days for yourself. I'll keep my fingers crossed for a 300.
> 
> I'm not feeling very well today, and I may have to call my PCP.


Don't get a cramp in your fingers waiting for that to happen, I'll be thrilled if I can get to a 200 this year. I'm sorry you're feeling puny today, take it easy and rest up for the party on Monday when you finish your treatments!


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Good Morning!

Couldn't sleep, decided to get up and check out KB for a bit!  Then back to bed.  It rained a bit last night, the backyard is flooded, but I think that's because the neighbors drained their above ground pool.  

Bummed because the closest Curves to me closed.    Now I'll have to work harder to work out.  Maybe I'll just take more walks.

Pre-ordering the iPad today if Apple ever gets the Apple store updated.

Everyone have a great day!!!!

Betsy


----------



## Margaret

Good morning, everyone!  It is a rainy 46 degrees here outside of Philly.  Looks like a dreary Friday is in store for us.  I hope everyone is feeling well and enjoys the day.


----------



## Leslie

Good morning everyone,

33 degrees today and it looks like a dreary day is in store for us. I don't know what the forecast is, however, since the newspaper seems to be missing its front page.    

L


----------



## akagriff

It's rainy and foggy.  Just like yesterday.  Just like tomorrow.  We are in a flood watch here and the town next to was issued a warning.  
My son is going on his first Boy Scout camping trip.  Sounds like it's going to be wet!

Thanks for the welcome Deb


----------



## drenee

52 this morning, and the rain has started.  I slept with my window open a little bit last night.  It was WONDERFUL. 
I woke to the birds singing.  

Jody, I'm guessing you're on the East Coast.  What part?  Hope your son has a good time in spite of the rainy weekend.

deb


----------



## akagriff

I'm in the Minneapolis area along the Minnesota River


----------



## drenee

I'm sure you're watching the river for flooding like we are.  I live along the Ohio River.  We're watching the areas south of us for flooding.  When the Monongahela and Youghiogheny Rivers south of Pittsburgh flood, the Ohio floods a short time later.  
deb


----------



## Ann in Arlington

Good Morning. 

The snow is officially all melted.  Current temp is 48, going to 54, and drippy.  

Heading up to my dad's today to pick up his tax stuff and have lunch with him.  I only make home visits to really important clients.  

Have a great day, everyone!


----------



## loonlover

Mostly cloudy with a slight chance of showers today.  I've got the eagle web cam up this morning - sounds like it is raining pretty good there.

The first arena football home game is tonight at the arena.  They are usually a pretty easy event to work.  I've been told I'll be stationed just outside of the locker room hallway.  Sounds like an easy place to work - I should be able to read at least during the game.

Hope everyone has a great Friday!


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Ann in Arlington said:


> Good Morning.
> 
> The snow is officially all melted. Current temp is 48, going to 54, and drippy.
> 
> Heading up to my dad's today to pick up his tax stuff and have lunch with him. I only make home visits to really important clients.
> 
> Have a great day, everyone!


Still 5 ft high mounds yesterday at Mt Vernon. Will be out today to check on their status. Yesterday I noticed one of the brick walls around the estate had collapsed outward. Didn't look like tree damage, I'm thinking pressure from a snow drift.

Betsy


----------



## Elmore Hammes

Good morning, all. Foggy with rain today, pretty much a carbon copy of the last couple days, with temps ranging from upper 40's to lower 60's, and potential for thunderstorms. As long as it doesn't fry any of my electronics I am okay with that!

I've got a full day of work today on various editing and writing projects, and an evening helping repair the stage the our local community theatre (auditions for the first show of the season, Cabaret, are this weekend, feel free to show up if you are in the Anderson, Indiana area!).

Have a great day.
Elmore


----------



## Andra

TGIF!  Good Morning everyone.  It looks like it's going to be another beautiful day here in Central Texas.  Temperatures should get up to the 70s again.  If things hold out, I should be able to get my kayak out soon.


----------



## Jeff

Good morning. Echoing Andra. The birds are singing, the sun is shining - all's right with the world.


----------



## drenee

Dona's cousin posted in the Dona update thread. 
Here's what she said.



> Good morning everyone I'm Dona's cousin Carolyn in Beaumont, TX. I just got off the phone with her. She is in a rehab type place near their home where they can take good care of her and get her back on her feet. Has had a deep infection which required IV's. The doctor was there last evening and wants her to stay put until next Tuesday the 16th. He removed all the staples and other than wanting to be in her own place she is doing much better. Thank you for your concern and prayers. She asked me to bring you up to date on her condition and anxious to be back with her friends on the Kindle boards.


deb


----------



## Elmore Hammes

Deb, thanks so much for letting us know.


----------



## Susan in VA

Good morning!

Non-stop rain since last night, and expected to continue through tomorrow evening at least. Good days for getting stuff done indoors.



Betsy the Quilter said:


> It rained a bit last night, the backyard is flooded, but I think that's because the neighbors drained their above ground pool.


Ha! Betsy, just about _every_ backyard around here is flooded... all that snow's been melting for days, and now the rain on top of it...



Ann in Arlington said:


> The snow is officially all melted.


In case you're missing it, I still have half a dozen piles about two feet high. Just in case you'd like some back. 

Deb, thanks for sharing the news about Dona!

Hope everyone has an enjoyable Friday.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Susan in VA said:


> Ha! Betsy, just about _every_ backyard around here is flooded... all that snow's been melting for days, and now the rain on top of it...


Could be, though ours was dry yesterday afternoon when we walked around in it, and the neighbor's pool is about six inches lower than it was yesterday, sort of counter-intuitive after the rain

So glad to get a Dona update, sounds like she's had a rough time, positive thoughts going south now!

Betsy


----------



## Susan in VA

Betsy the Quilter said:


> Could be, though ours was dry yesterday afternoon when we walked around in it,


How strange. You're what, about six miles from me, and my back yard's a swamp.


----------



## Richard in W.Orange

Overcast, Rainy and Windy... what a fun day to stay in by the fire ... however since that is just not to be today . . . .

1) Clean out Studio to make way for RENT Rehearsals
2) Clean up for Fundraising Dinner
3) Go to fundraising dinner
4) Meet friends for drinks and cigars after (not that I'm 'much' of a cigar person)
5) Home to bed.

Now, that may not sound like much but we have a number of shows that we, well, didn't put away when they were over so there's rather a large quantity of Scenery to put away. Should be ok tho...hopefully much help

Richard


----------



## Leslie

Good morning everyone, 

Another frosty morning here in southern Maine with the temp right now at 29. Cloudy and windy is predicted for us today. I have a spa morning planned. Fun!

L


----------



## drenee

Ohhh, Leslie, that sounds wonderful.  Enjoy.
Richard, you'll deserve a drinks and a cigar after such a full day.  

47 degrees this morning and raining.  The flooding has started south of Pittsburgh and my guess there will be flooding 
in my area by tomorrow.  I will not be affected directly, but hate to see this area going through this again.  

Another wonderful day of nothing for me.  When I go back to work and start complaining, you all remind me that I complained when I had to sit home for so many weeks.  LOL.

Chris, hope you had a great time last night.  
deb


----------



## Margaret

Good morning, everyone!  It is a rainy, chilly day here.  We do not have to worry about flooding in my area.  I hope that anyone who is affected by floods stays safe.  Leslie, your spa session sounds wonderful.  Enjoy!  I have a different kind of day planned.  I really need to catch up on all of the house cleaning that I have let go over the past few weeks.  I am in no way a cleaning fanatic, but when I can write my name on the furniture, it is definitely time to do something.  Have a good Saturday!


----------



## Susan in VA

Good morning!  In the 50's and raining here, looks like our Saturday morning ice skating is off today.  But they're staying open for one more week, so at least the season doesn't end on a rain-out.  

We'll still go to the Fun Fair that DD's preschool holds every year; they make it a lot of fun for the kids, and the ex-preschoolers tend to come back year after year until they're old enough to work the booths themselves...  talk about school spirit!  If only that school went on beyond kindergarten.

The only disadvantage is that it's coincidentally always on the same day as a small crafts fair at a local elementary school, so that I never get to go to that.      

Apart from Fun Fair, I suppose it's a laundry-and-schoolwork day.  

Enjoy your Saturday, everyone!


----------



## Elmore Hammes

Good morning, everyone. Today is another rainy day in central Indiana - temps a bit lower as we are heading for a high just under 50 degrees. 

Hope everyone has a safe and enjoyable Saturday.
Elmore


----------



## loonlover

Good morning all.  Slight chance of rain today with highs in the fifties.

No major plans for the day - I'll just have to wait and see if doing something around the house catches my attention or not.

Hope everyone has a great Saturday.


----------



## Andra

Good Morning!  Sunny and a little cool this morning.  We are getting ready to head out to the Waco Zoo today.  DH has been trying to get me to go over there with him since he went around Christmas.


----------



## drenee

I love zoos.  I hope you have a great time, Andra.  
deb


----------



## geoffthomas

Good Saturday Morning from Derwood, MD.
It is 48 and will go up to 53 and it WILL rain all day.
Have a wonderful and dry day.


----------



## Meredith Sinclair

Good Mornin' from N'Awlins! The sun is shining... but that is all I know so far. I have been coughing my head off all week and last night was the worst night ever. I did not think I would ever get to sleep because of it...  We have St Patty's parades to go to today and tomorrow, then it's back home to the rodeo and then on Monday afternoon it's off to Santa Fe, NM. for Spring Break! I just hope this cough gets better or I will not be having much fun.


----------



## drenee

Meredith, sorry to hear you're feeling puny.  Hopefully the sunshine will help.
Enjoy the parade and other activities.
deb


----------



## Ann in Arlington

Good Morning. . . .had a bit of a lie in today, but what better to do on a rainy damp Satuday.  For the forecast, see Geoff's post. 

DH has some fixing up stuff to get done here and at our friends' in Springfield.  Also has to go into the church and change the clocks after the last service this evening -- Spring Forward!  I'll probably just catch up on TiVo for the week. . . . .possibly do Alice in Wonderland this evening. . . . .

Note to self: have DH get a fire going before he leaves. . . . .


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Good morning!



Susan in VA said:


> How strange. You're what, about six miles from me, and my back yard's a swamp.


Well, it is now, LOL!

Working on a photo book for my sister-in-law's birthday and looking at the rain.

Everyone have a great day!

Betsy


----------



## Jeff

Good morning, everyone. It's going to be 70 soon and a nice day to visit the zoo.


----------



## drenee

I can't believe I'm the first to say good morning.  And I slept in an hour to make up for the hour I lost.  

It's 41 and raining this morning.  High of 48 and more rain today.  
I can only see two tiny bits of snows across the street at my neighbors.  
The piles behind me are all gone.  
So far there's some minor flooding in Pittsburgh and a couple of points south, but nothing major.  
Happy Sunday, KB friends.
deb


----------



## Susan in VA

Good morning, everyone!  Definitely feeling the missing hour this morning.  The sensible thing for me would be to ignore the time change until mid-afternoon, and lose an hour's housework or something instead.  But to do that I'd have to remember not to schedule anything for early in the morning.  

Enjoy your Sunday!


----------



## Leslie

Good morning everyone,

Rainy and dreary this morning with a temp of 35. Like everyone else, I slept in. My body thinks it is 7:30; the clock says otherwise. I think I'll be napping this afternoon.

L


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Good morning!

So losing another hour on top of the jet lag we still weren't quite over is keeping me groggy....I think I'll take a nap after breakfast, LOL!  Drippy morning, watching the Formula One race.

Have a great Sunday morning, everyone!

Betsy


----------



## Ann in Arlington

Good Morning. . . .woke up at the usual time this morning. . .or an hour late depending on how you think.   I'm glad computers know what time it is because we got home late from the movies last night and I fell into bed without thinking about changing the clock.

Coolish and drippy this morning. . . . .definitely another 'inside' day.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

What movie did you see, Ann?

Betsy


----------



## Ann in Arlington

Alice in Wonderland (3D version).  I enjoyed it. . . . . . Have both it and "Looking Glass" on my Kindle . . . perhaps a re-read is in order. . . . .


----------



## Elmore Hammes

Good morning, everyone. Thankfully no one told my cats about the time change, so they didn't set their breakfast alarms an hour early. I'm still a little tired after a busy day yesterday. This morning should be more relaxing, with an afternoon and evening of Church and related activities.

Central Indiana continues to receive rain today, with temps topping out at 44 degrees.

Everyone have a great day.
Elmore


----------



## loonlover

Gorgeous sunshine this morning.  44 degrees going to 61 and to be partly cloudy later.

Hope everyone has a great Sunday.


----------



## akagriff

It's blah and dreary in the Twin Cities.  Day after day after day.  I think I need a sun.  

My youngest will be home soon from his first two day Boy Scout trip.  I've missed him so much!


----------



## Margaret

Good morning, everyone!  I am back from church and food shopping.  We are having rainy, nasty weather today.  I even heard some thunder.  That is a little strange for this time of year.  It is the perfect day for staying in and taking a nap.  Jody, I know how you feel about your son.  My youngest daughter went back to school yesterday after a week's spring break and I got a little teary when she left.  This is her last semester of college and she has five brothers and sisters who all went away to school, so you think I would be used to it by now.  I really loved the days when they were all home.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

akagriff said:


> It's blah and dreary in the Twin Cities. Day after day after day. I think I need a sun.


Here you go!









Betsy


----------



## akagriff

Thanks Betsy!  That's almost the same as the real thing.  I guess.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Best I could do from here....my super moderator powers are only apply on KBoards, and only in certain parts of KB at that!


Betsy


----------



## Jeff

Good morning from the heart of Texas where it's 57 going toward 76. My mockingbird is staying on standard time so I am too.


----------



## Andra

Good Morning from a little more south than Jeff, where it's already sunny and closing in on 70.  Of course, it's like 2 hours since he posted, so that may make sense.  I'm sleep-deprived, so I wouldn't know.
Jeff, did you see my separate post about dining out in McGregor, TX?
We did the Waco Zoo yesterday and it was OK - there were just too many people!  So on the way home, we detoured and went to Mother Neff State Park.  It's the first park in our entire park system, a friend of mine is the manager and I'd never been there...  So we checked it out.  It's a neat little park with lots of shorter hiking paths.  It was totally under water for three months about 2 years ago, so the camping part is not open right now.  But it should be open later in the summer.
Today I've got to find the trailer registration and put the sticker on the license plate so we can get it out of storage and make sure nothing was damaged during all the freezes we had this winter.
That's about all I'm planning to do because there is a nap in the forecast as well - probably in the hammock.
Happy Day!


----------



## Jeff

Andra said:


> Jeff, did you see my separate post about dining out in McGregor, TX?


I did indeed, didn't you see me waving?


Andra said:


> We did the Waco Zoo yesterday and it was OK - there were just too many people! So on the way home, we detoured and went to Mother Neff State Park. It's the first park in our entire park system, a friend of mine is the manager and I'd never been there... So we checked it out. It's a neat little park with lots of shorter hiking paths.


Great place for nature photos. Lots of birds and the deer are very tame.


----------



## geoffthomas

It is 48 in Derwood, MD going up to 52 with showers predicted for the entire day.
It is however not raining now.
Happy Sunday Morning. (which means tomorrow is Monday and it will be back to work).

Have a great day.


----------



## Susan in VA

Ann in Arlington said:


> Note to self: have DH get a fire going before he leaves. . . . .


Ann, this reminds me to ask.... have you thought about whether you might want some or all of the magnolia branches for firewood?

They're currently piled in my driveway, and can stay there for a while longer; there's no hurry at all. But if I eventually leave them by the curb for the County to pick up, I'll have to saw them into four-foot lengths and bundle them, whereas if you want them, I guess I'd start by getting rid of the thinnest branches and de-leafing the rest. So if you know one way or the other, I can get started on one of those tasks sometime later this week when the rain stops. (I doubt I'd get to it before Friday anyway.)


----------



## Ann in Arlington

DH has not yet gotten out of bed today.   I will ask him when he does. . . . . .he's allowed a lazy Sunday -- he was up working until 4 a.m. Friday night. . . . . .


----------



## Margaret

Good morning, rveryone!  It looks to be another rainy, chilly day here - the temperature is not expected to get out of the forties.  It is dark and pouring outside right now.  Deb, congrats on the last day of your treatment.  Enjoy your Monday!


----------



## crebel

Good Morning!  I made it hope from the bowling tournament in one piece and we had a lot of fun.  No spectacular scores, no horrible scores!  I got home yesterday afternoon, unpacked, started laundry and will re-pack and head out again this morning to help out my Mom with transportation while Dad is in a care facility until Friday.  I will be staying with my sister again, so I can be here everyday too!

Still dark out this morning, but temp is 41 on its way to 58!  Lots of flood warnings and ice jams around the state, but we actually dried out some over the weekend.

Deb, I am especially thinking of you today - Hip, Hip, Hooray!!!!!  Everyone have a safe and happy day.

Chris


----------



## Leslie

Good morning everyone,

37 degrees and still raining here. I'm tired this morning even though I went to bed early and I seemed to sleep okay. I guess it's just the Monday blahs.

L


----------



## Ann in Arlington

Good morning!  Not freezing, but not warm either.  And DARK! 

Dampish, yet, but that's supposed to clear up in the next day or two. . . . . confident predictions of temps beginning with 6 by the end of the week. . . . .


----------



## Jeff

Good morning, everyone. Should be another nice day in central Texas but it may rain tomorrow.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Good morning!

Slept in this morning as I stayed up last night watching Apollo 13, 'cause I didn't know how THAT ends, LOL!  So not so dark by the time I got up.

Drippy here in Northern VA....I decided not to go on the Monday Morning birdwalk.

Betsy


----------



## Leslie

Betsy the Quilter said:


> Good morning!
> 
> Slept in this morning as I stayed up last night watching Apollo 13, 'cause I didn't know how THAT ends, LOL! So not so dark by the time I got up.





Spoiler



They get home safely. And the astronaut who was so sick had a urinary tract infection.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Leslie said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> They get home safely. And the astronaut who was so sick had a urinary tract infection.


Thanks for not spoiling it for me, Leslie! 

Betsy


----------



## loonlover

Good morning.  43 going to 63 with partly cloudy skies.

Sounds like another day the dogs can spend a little more time outside.  Of course, that is my opinion, not theirs.

Deb, thinking about you today.

Hope everyone has reasonably tolerable Monday!


----------



## drenee

39, chilly and cloudy this morning, but no rain.  
Our flood threats are over with no flooding in my immediate area.

Thank you, everyone, for thinking of me.  I've already been to my last treatment, and had the every Monday doctor visit. 
I go back to see the oncologist/radiologist in about two weeks for my follow up visit.  

Chris, so glad you had a great weekend.  I'll be thinking of you this week while you're helping your family.

deb


----------



## Andra

Good Morning everyone.  Taking the day off to do some personal errands that have to be done during regular business hours.  (It has nothing to do with the time change, honest!)  Nice and sunny right now.


----------



## Susan in VA

drenee said:


> I've already been to my last treatment, and had the every Monday doctor visit.


*Yay for Deb! Glad that part's all done. *

Cloudy and drizzly here, and we slept in very late because we were up half the night because DD couldn't sleep because of a scary scene in a movie. No, we are not in the habit of watching scary movies. This was, believe it or not, a Berenstain Bears video, which are normally about as non-scary as it gets. But apparently there was one scene that was "creepy".

So the day's not exactly on schedule, here.... a fine way to start the week's to-do list. 

Er, good morning, everyone! Have a great Monday!


----------



## Margaret

Good morning, everyone! We are finally supposed to see some sun today - it is a dark 42 degrees right now, but we should be into the sixties by this afternoon.  Spring is really coming!!   Deb, enjoy your first post-treatment day.  It is time to think of some retail therapy - maybe one (or two) of those Vera Bradley bags.  To all, enjoy your Tuesday!


----------



## Jeff

Bah. Spring went away already. It's 52 right now, raining and not supposed to get much warmer. The good news is that we may have Dona back in the next day or so.


----------



## Margaret

Jeff said:


> Bah. Spring went away already. It's 52 right now, raining and not supposed to get much warmer. The good news is that we may have Dona back in the next day or so.


That is VERY good news!


----------



## Leslie

Good morning all,

32 degrees right now. After two days of rain, we are supposed to get mostly sunny and mild today. That will be nice.

Looking forward to having Dona back with us!

L


----------



## luvmy4brats

Good Morning! It's o'dark 30 which is way too early for me. Just popping in to say hi before I go back to sleep for a bit. My stupid cat woke me up when she walked across my face so that I'd let her under the covers.


----------



## Andra

Sheesh!  I hate the time change.  Especially when it's combined with weather just like Jeff's - colder and dreary.  Then again, that weather is normal for this time of year...
Happy Tuesday everyone.


----------



## geoffthomas

It is 43 in Derwood, MD going up to 57 and cloudy all day.
Good Morning and have a great day.


----------



## drenee

Currently 39 and sunny, with a high of 59 expected.  
I slept in this morning.  No waking to an alarm.  That's my first post-treatment celebration.  
Margaret, you're reading my mind.  My BFF called me yesterday and wants me to meet her
at the outlets on Saturday for some retail therapy.  Hopefully I'll be able to go.
Happy Tuesday, KB friends.
deb


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Good Morning!

Had a nice day yesterday despite the rain, went to see _Crazy Heart_. Excellent movie, great performances, and I don't think any actor in history has ever allowed more unflattering shots of him- or herself than Jeff Bridges in this movie. 

Hopefully the rain will stop someday...

Deb, congratulations on going the course! Enjoy your day!

Betsy


----------



## loonlover

42 with scattered clouds - going to a high of 65.  Maybe I'll work out in the yard a little today since it is supposed to rain tomorrow.

Otherwise, nothing specific planned for the day.

Have a great Tuesday, everyone.


----------



## Richard in W.Orange

Work keeps getting in my way of getting here  Ok...so its bright and sunny, wasn't too cold this AM (no hat) ... no apparent rain coming and it looks like its gonna be an all around good day.


----------



## Susan in VA

Mornin', all. Sunny again here, no idea of the temp but it was comfortable in short sleeves when I went outdoors just now. Maybe it really_ is _spring??

I'm confused on the days again. Too many late nights in a row. I keep thinking it's Friday. It_ feels_ like Friday, somehow. 

I should probably go have more tea.


----------



## Elmore Hammes

Good morning (rather good afternoon). Had a busy morning helping with some set work at the local community theatre, so didn't get online until now. It is a beautiful day in central Indiana, sunny and heading for the upper fifties. Expect the same for the next few days - it is certainly a nice change from the recent rain.

Have the first read-through for the opening show of our local theatre's 2010 season tonight - Cabaret. I've got a small part as one of the sailors, should be fun.

Have a great day.
Elmore


----------



## Margaret

Elmore, enjoy Cabaret.  I played a Kit Kat girl back in my college days.  Great show!  Lots of good memories!


----------



## drenee

Good morning.  Been up since about 4.  I'm not complaining.  
This is only the second time I've woke with pain and could not 
get back to sleep.  I thinkt that's pretty darn good considering.
I've spent the morning watching the eagle sleep.  
Have a great Wednesday.
deb


----------



## Margaret

Top of the morning to everyone!  Another beautiful day is expected here - sunny with highs in the mid sixties.  My green wool shamrock sweater will probably feel a little warm by the afternoon, not that I am complaining.  Deb, I hope that you feel better as the day goes on and are able to get back to sleep.  Enjoy your Wednesday - we are halfway to the weekend.


----------



## Leslie

Good morning everyone,

25 degrees and we are supposed to have another sunny, warm day today with temps in the high 50s! I wish I felt a little livelier because I didn't sleep well. Oh well. Crocuses are up in our garden.

I received my census form yesterday and filled it out. It was a little odd saying there are only 3 in the house. I am not supposed to count Lance who is away at college.

L


----------



## Andra

Happy St. Patrick's Day...
It's still in the 40s here with a predicted high of 69 - there goes the green that I had planned to wear.
Have a good day everyone.
I'm definitely dragging - did I mention that I hate the time change??


----------



## Ann in Arlington

Good Morning to all. . . . .and Happy St. Pat's Day. . . . .temp is 42 and supposed to go to 62.  It's currently bright and sunny so I think it'll probably get warmer than that. . . .yay! . . . . have a great day, everyone. . . . . .


----------



## geoffthomas

Good Wednesday Morning.
And a Happy St. Patricks Day to you.
39 now in Derwood, MD but going up to 63 and sunny.

The folks in Savanah will be having a great Irish party today.


Have a safe day.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Happy St Paddy's day, all of you!

Trying to think of something green to wear.  Today this Slovenian-Croation-Czech-Polish American is going to be Irish!  Might even have a beer with dinner.  

Going to see my sister-in-law and finish the photo book project for my other sister-in-law.  It's been quite a trip down memory lane! (For hubby and SIL, not for me.)

We haven't done our census yet, maybe this morning.

Have a great one!  Hope Dona feels up for a visit today!  Deb, feel better!

Betsy


----------



## Jeff

_Dia dhuit ar maidin_ from the heart of Texas. A little chilly at the moment, but should get up near 70 once the sun awakens.


----------



## crebel

Good Morning and Happy St Pats.  I've been up since 3 a.m. Monday and am at my sister's for a shower, couple hrs of sleep and back to hospital with Dad - not good, but not unexpected.  Yesterday we went from the nursing home back to the hospital with physical and mental status significantly deteriorated in 24 hours.  I think he will be going home with the Lord rather than Mom soon.

So glad to hear Dona is on the mend and I look forward to visiting with her again.  Deb, I am thinking of you and wishing you a pain-free, well-rested day.  

Love you all.  Be safe and happy.

Chris


----------



## drenee

Thanks for all of the well wishes.
I'm spending my morning thinking about my new Sony Touch 
and amazingly the discomfort is not as bad.  LOL.  
I'm thinking about accessories too.  Imagine that.
deb


----------



## Susan in VA

Good morning, everyone!

I have a week off from classes so now it's time to start catching up on the rest of life. 

Somehow the to-do list is already about three months long, though.  

First things first: As of today, I think I'm officially an enabler, because I'm getting my Dad a Kindle for his birthday. It wasn't planned, I was just going to get a couple of much smaller items, but then you only turn 75 once... So when it arrives, I'll be spending some time loading it with all the classics and a few others that might interest him.

(Which also makes an Oberon (or other cover) a perfect solution as a Father's Day gift.  )

And then.... <deep breath> ... _ lots_ of stuff to do around the house. And the yard. And oh yeah, I plan to catch up on sleep, too. 

Happy St. Patrick's Day to the Irish and semi-Irish folks!


----------



## Elmore Hammes

Good morning and Happy St. Pat's day to all!

A beautiful day on hand in central Indiana. I will be happy to have the sunshine accompanying me as I take one of my nieces back to Purdue late this morning. Work awaits when I get back this afternoon, it should be a nice day.

Elmore


----------



## drenee

HAPPY BIRTHDAY, COBBIE.


----------



## Anju 

morning everyone!  Glad to be back "home"


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Welcome back Dona!!!!

So glad to see your Avatar again!

Hope you're feeling stronger and better!

Betsy


----------



## loonlover

Good morning and Happy St. Patrick's Day!

39 this morning with sunshine.  Should warm up to 59, but with a chance of showers.

Finally finished clearing the leaves from the front yard yesterday.   It won't be long before I have to mow for the first time.

Chris, will be thinking of you.

Deb, hope your pain goes away and you will get some sleep.

Welcome back Dona.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

crebel said:


> Good Morning and Happy St Pats. I've been up since 3 a.m. Monday and am at my sister's for a shower, couple hrs of sleep and back to hospital with Dad - not good, but not unexpected. Yesterday we went from the nursing home back to the hospital with physical and mental status significantly deteriorated in 24 hours. I think he will be going home with the Lord rather than Mom soon.


Chris, thinking of you and your family. I'm glad you can be with each other during this time.

Betsy


----------



## Meredith Sinclair

Good Morning from chilly Santa Fe, NM! It is 33 here and clear! A Beautiful St. Patty's Day. We rode the Sandia Peak Tramway last night at sunset and it was amazing. Going to Taos today and eating at the restaurant @ the top of the SPT tonight... OK... we loved it so much we just gotta go watch the sunset again from the restaurant tonight! I am feeling much better, although I still have a bit of a sore throat... 

Welcome back Ms. Anju!!!!

OH, BTW! Happy Birthday Cobbie!


----------



## drenee

Chris, I'm so sorry I missed your post this morning about your dad.  
I will remember you and your family today, and the next few days.
Be strong.
deb


----------



## Richard in W.Orange

Ok...so right now the sun is shining and its 58 in West Orange and probably the same in NYC...

Proof spring has arrived:


----------



## geoffthomas

Cobbie - Happy Birthday.
Chris - will be in prayer for your family. Been there. And you will remain a smoker who doesn't.
Deb - so happy that this part is ending. happy you will soon be back to work. hope pain abates.
Susan - happy, as always, that you have some release from stress.
Betsy - we are all Irish on this day. My mothers family is "scotch/irish" and my fathers is polish(or white-russian - depends on where the border (or the troops) are at the time) - so I am a little bit of a leprechaun (yeah right). 

I will go look for a black and tan at the end of the work day - just because.


----------



## Leslie

Dona, welcome back! You've been missed.

Chris, I'm thinking of you and sending healing energy. You know what I went through with my dad last summer, so I know what you are going through. It's very hard. Here's the first of many hugs. {{{Chris}}}

Deb, glad the pain is better but a Sony Touch? How did you sneak that bit of news by us.

Since I do not have one single drop of Irish blood in my veins, St. Patrick's day never entered my head 'til I drove by the Irish pub here in town (Brian Boru) at 9 am and it was packed. They have a little balcony on the second floor. I hope no one falls off of it but I suppose if someone does, he'll be so inebriated it will lessen the impact. So...Happy St. Patrick's Day to all the Irish folks and wanna-be Irish folks here at KindleBoards.

L


----------



## drenee

It happened at about 11:00 last night.  
It was out of the blue.  The woman posted it at 3:46 yesterday afternoon and I snatched it up.
Got it for the same price as a Sony Pocket.  
It's red...not my favorite...but at that price, and DF is buying it for me, I'm in no position to complain.
deb


----------



## drenee

I've changed my mind about 50 times this morning, and I don't even have the reader in my hands yet.  
I think I'm going to change the look of my K2 while I'm at it.  It's been a few months since it had a 
change of clothes.  
deb


----------



## loca

Happy Holidays to all those celebrating!


----------



## Margaret

Good morning, everyone! It is dark and chilly (42) outside right now, but it will be sunny and above seventy degrees here outside of Philadelphia by this afternoon.  It will be hard to keep the kids focused on schoolwork with the weather so nice outside.  Deb and Dona, I hope you are both feeling well.  Deb, when does your new toy arrive?  Chris, you and your family are in my prayers.  Susan, enjoy your break. Everyone, enjoy your Thursday!


----------



## Leslie

Good morning everyone,

36 right now and another beautiful sunny day is predicted. I am off to the Free Clinic today...long day for me. Maybe I'll try to get out in the afternoon.

L


----------



## crebel

Good morning all!  I have had a full six hours of sleep and am heading back to the hospital.  Amazing how some uninterrupted sleep improves a person's attitude!

Have a safe and happy day.

Chris


----------



## Jeff

Good morning, everyone. It's cold outside right now. Another morning at my wife's eye doctor and I don't have anything to read. Maybe I'll take my netbook and see if the hospital has a hot-spot that I can connect to. Have a great day.


----------



## Ann in Arlington

Good Morning!  Looking forward to a high of 71 for today and the next two. . . . .If I can sneak out of work a little early, I think I'll do it!  

Of course, this means rush hour will likely start a little early too. . .  and tomorrow . . . . well, I expect half the folks in the building will take off at noon. . . . .in Iceland we called it "Sunshine Liberty"!


----------



## drenee

Good morning.  The sun is trying to shine again today.  It's supposed to be another beautiful day.
I think I'm going to spend it out at the lake.  They're doing some work on one of the dams.  Doesn't
sound too exciting, I know, but I've been pretty much inside for about 7 weeks now, and anything is
better than daytime TV.  I'm feeling so much better.  Still burnt and blistery, but not tired.  

Chris, so glad you slept well.  I'll be thinking about you today.  
Dona, hope yesterday was a good day for you.

Margaret, I picked up my toy yesterday afternoon.  DF drove me to meet the owner about an hour away.  
I really like it.  It definitely needs a cover though. 

Have a great day, KB friends.
deb


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Good Morning!

Almost done with this project book for my sister-in-law, but I've been hunched over computers so much that my back is bothering me.  Or I slept funny; had to take one of my prescription anti-inflams this morning at 5:30 am, now I'm groggy.  

So today I'm taking a walk.

Deb, congrats on the Sony Touch!  I'm still considering one of those...

Betsy


----------



## loonlover

Good morning.  A little chilly this morning at 36 but supposed to be a high of 63 and mostly sunny.  Sounds like another gorgeous day, anyway.

Laundry on the agenda as well as packing for our trip to Texas.  It is supposed to be in the 70's there on Fri and Sun, but only in the high 40's on Saturday.  Guess I'll over pack as usual.

Hope everyone has a great day!


----------



## Elmore Hammes

Good morning, all. Sunny and heading to the low 60's in central Indiana. I've got coffee brewing for a busy work day - a formatting project in the morning, and an on-line workshop I am running in the afternoon. Should be a good day, hope you all enjoy it!
Elmore


----------



## Andra

Well, it's barely morning here.  I've just gotten up for the second time - got a flu-ish bug of some kind.  Taking some more meds and checking in before going back to sleep.  I hope everyone is having a good day.


----------



## drenee

Andra, so sorry you're not feeling well.  Sending good vibes your way.
deb


----------



## geoffthomas

Good Thursday afternoon.
I feel guilty posting on the Morning thread in the afternoon.
Just got up a little late, with an already rushed schedule.
But all is well.

Glad to see so many of us facing a sunny day.
Solar energy makes the body feel better, somehow.

Have a wonderful day.


----------



## leslieray

Hello Leslie,

Sorry to hear about the cold, rainy day you are having. I just finished reading a book on my Kindle and the setting was in the state of Maine. Sounds like a beautiful state!  Unfortunatly, I'm not cut out for all that cold weather....brrrrrrr

It's sunny and almost a balmy 70 degrees here in my fair state of Louisiana. Wish I could send some your way!

Hope you have a great day......maybe you could curl up with a good Kindle and a cup of warm tea!


----------



## Leslie

leslieray said:


> Hello Leslie,
> 
> Sorry to hear about the cold, rainy day you are having. I just finished reading a book on my Kindle and the setting was in the state of Maine. Sounds like a beautiful state! Unfortunatly, I'm not cut out for all that cold weather....brrrrrrr
> 
> It's sunny and almost a balmy 70 degrees here in my fair state of Louisiana. Wish I could send some your way!
> 
> Hope you have a great day......maybe you could curl up with a good Kindle and a cup of warm tea!


Actually, it's beautiful here in Maine today. Sunny and very warm, the temp is in the 60s!

We don't have that much cold weather, really. But we like to foster the belief that it's freezing all the time to try to keep the flatlanders away.  

L


----------



## Margaret

Good morning, everyone!  Another sunny and mild day here - a good start to the weekend.  My daffodils have just started blooming.  I hope today finds everyone well.  Enjoy your Friday!


----------



## Leslie

Cobbie said:


> Now that's funny.


I try.

Morning everyone,

Another sunny day is in store for us. 30 degrees right now and I hear birds singing. I've lived here in Maine for 30 years and I am not sure we've ever had a spring. Looks like this year may be the first time.

L


----------



## drenee

Good morning.  43 currently, but going to be sunny 
and in the high 60s.  Riding with DF's sister to take
her vehicle to have something done to it.  Not sure 
what.  But it gets me out for a bit.  
Have a great Friday.
deb


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Good morning!  We have some early risers!

Not much planned today.  We may go to a local meeting about the health care legislation (not trying to start a political discussion, just sayin').  Also I have to get ready for a board meeting tomorrow for a club I'm in.  Hate the board meetings, they last forever.  Nice people though.

Betsy


----------



## Ann in Arlington

Good Morning. . . .off work today. . . .expect I'll spend some time outside in the afternoon in the *sunshine!!!*

Have a great day, everyone. . . . .


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Yay for a day off, Ann!  Enjoy the sun!

Betsy


----------



## loonlover

Good morning all.  Looks like a nice spring day expected.  

First thing on agenda after Intinst arises is getting the dogs to the kennel.  In the meantime I'll spend a little time here on the boards this morning, then finish packing.  Hope to be on the road by 1:00 or so.  We haven't seen our son in almost a year so are looking forward to our visit with he and his wife as well as the Dallas-Ft. Worth Kindle owner meet up tomorrow.  Should be a very enjoyable weekend.

Hope everyone has a great Friday!


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Have a great trip, don't forget pics for the meetup tomorrow!

Betsy


----------



## Elmore Hammes

Good morning, all. Another beautiful day on tap in central Indiana - temps heading for the low to mid 60's, lots of sunshine.
I plan on being semi-productive in the morning, and then this afternoon concentrating on the basketball tournament. I'm not sure how well Purdue will do with Hummel sidelined, but I am hoping they can at least get past the first round. Tonight I will either have rehearsal for Cabaret (if the director confirms the schedule), or attend the local high school's production of School House Rock.

Hope everyone has an enjoyable and safe Friday.
Elmore


----------



## crebel

Good Morning.  Everything is status quo with my Dad.  Heading back to hospital in a few minutes.  His mental status is so much better even though his physical state is still on the downward swing.  Had good conversations yesterday and enjoyed watching the NCAA all day with him - Hooray for Northern Iowa.  The last Dr of the day came at 10 p.m. The Drs, nurses and aides are simply wonderful with him and all of us.

There is some flooding in the city and several main roads are closed, but the sun is shining and we are all feeling at peace.

Deb, it is wonderful to hear how much better you are feeling. Loonlover & Intinst, enjoy your weekend with your DS and DIL.  Andra and Betsy, good thoughts for you being on the mend today.

Safe and happy day to all.

Chris


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Glad to hear that you were able to have good conversation with your Dad, Chris, what a gift!  Enjoy the sun and your time with your dad.

My back is definitely better today!

Betsy


----------



## Jeff

Good morning from McGregor, Texas. Looks like a perfect spring day today.


----------



## Andra

Happy Friday everyone.
I fell a lot better today, I'm just moving slowly...
We're supposed to be sunny and in the 70s today with thunderstorms tonight and a cold front tomorrow.
My parents will be here tomorrow and I'm sure my mom will want a fire so I have to bring in firewood tonight.
Deb, I'm glad your test results came back good.  Hang in there Chris - enjoy the time you get to spend with your dad.


----------



## Anju 

Good morning somewhere everyone - glad to hear things are going well for all.  I am a poquito better, day by day!


----------



## Jeff

Hi, Dona. Nice to see you back.


----------



## Susan in VA

A much belated good morning to everyone! Spent all day outdoors today, dealing with some of the snowstorm damage and pruning and starting on general springtime yard cleanup... only stopped when it was getting dark. Then went to Home Depot to replace some garden tools and such, dressed in my muddy garden grubbies and_ really_ hoping I wouldn't run into anyone I knew.   So it was a very productive day, and I got to spend it in beautiful, 70-plus degree sunshine.

My daffodils are in bloom, and tomorrow I'll start the first batch of seeds for the vegetable garden. _So_ ready for spring to be here!!

And... three days into my long-awaited week off from school... I find myself looking forward to my new classes starting next week.   Yes, I know that's crazy.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

And I'll post a really early good morning!  Up just finished watching Univ of MD win their first round game (GO TERPS) and watching Celebrity Apprentice for lack of anything else...

Meeting today (Saturday) that will last forever...y'all have fun!

Betsy


----------



## Leslie

Good morning everyone,

I was up early but lay in bed listening to the end of my audible book (1.5 hours). Audible books...one more thing to get addicted to.

31 degrees right now and lots of sun. 

Basketball? Who cares about basketball? The University of Maine Black Bears are in the Hockey East final tonight! Let's watch them stomp all over the Boston College Eagles!

Does anyone remember the computer that the cat tipped the glass of wine into? (3.5 weeks ago.) Well, supposedly it's been fixed. I find that a bit hard to believe but I am off to Best Buy today to pick it up. The big decision...do I return the loaner laptop they gave me, or buy it? I've become quite fond of it and it may be worth it to have an extra back up. Or maybe I should save my money...

L


----------



## Ann in Arlington

Good Morning. . ..warm and sunny. . . .another good day to sit outside and read. . . .but the big fat bumbly bees like to hover around which gets annoying after a while. They won't really light on a a person and sting. . . .but I hate flying bugs around my head. . . .perhaps it will be better on the patio than the deck. . . . .

Leslie, if you can afford it, and you like it, buy it. . .it IS good to have a back up. . . . .Of course, make them give you time to put the 'repaired' on through it's paces before you take it to be sure it really _is_ fixed!

Happy First Day of Spring!


----------



## Leslie

Thanks, Ann. I am leaning towards buying...it's a very nice Dell, $479. 

Look at that price...$479! The very first computer I ever bought was an Osborne 1. It cost $1500 and I had to take a loan out from the bank! It didn't have a hard drive (two floppy drives), had 256K of memory, and the built-in monitor was smaller than the screen on my iPhone. LOL. 

Twenty-seven years later, a computer for one-third of the price with features, memory and so on that we couldn't even have imagined in those days...

L


----------



## Ann in Arlington

Yeah. . . .I know what you mean. . . .The first computer DH and I bought was in 1985. . . . Made by a company called "Leading Edge", ran DOS, had 2 floppy drives (5 1/4"), and we spent extra for the biggest hard drive (actually a 'hard card') they made -- 20 Mb.  We couldn't imagine ever filling it up!

I currently have my little Sony which is 3 years old now. . . .it's getting a bit slow. . . .but I could solve that by reformatting it back to factory and just loading what I really use most. . . .but the prices on a laptop with Win 7 (which I quite like on my desktop but which the Sony laptop can't run) make me yearn for new. . . . .


----------



## Anju 

Good morning all - glad your computer got fixed, but I'm with Ann, back-ups always work well.


----------



## Edward C. Patterson

Mine was in 1985 also - an AppleIIc (I've long since ababndonned Apple), with one floppy drive, a mousekeeter green screen and a start up diskette every time you booted. Now my laptop can run a small country on the C drive and a few suburbs on D.  I'll never forget my first printer and the print out of an early work called _The Nioche_. When I sold the House, I found that print out and moved it to the Public Storage unit. Hey, maybe it will be worth something some day, because some of that work has been/will be incorporatad into my Cherokee/Space Novel, _Belmundus_ which is due out in 2011.

Ed Patterson


----------



## Ann in Arlington

Edward C. Patterson said:


> my Cherokee/Space Novel, _Belmundus_ which is due out in 2011.
> 
> Ed Patterson


Hmmmm. . . .now that's a genre you don't think of every day. . . . .


----------



## Edward C. Patterson

Throw in a Succubus (a uber-class of Succubuses) and a kidnapped movie star and it's a genre all its own.   I try to cross-dress . . . I mean cross genres, and if you can't cross a genre - make up one of your own.

Ed Patterson


----------



## Jeff

Good morning from rainy central Texas.


----------



## Leslie

Meanwhile, it's the first day of spring here in Maine, 73 degrees and I was riding in my convertible with the top down. My husband is grilling burgers and we are going to eat outside! 

In computer news, I think I ended up ahead of the curve on this one. I went to Best Buy to pick up my computer. They brought it out and I think the only original part is the screen (well, and my power supply). So it's like brand new. Then, I told them I wanted to buy the loaner I was using. Turns out they couldn't sell me that loaner (I have no idea why not) but they gave me another new Dell and swapped the hard drives...so I have my files and email and so on, but this computer is brand new, not three weeks old. Because they were changing, I asked if I could pick the color and they let me--so now I have a purple computer, instead of blue. And my white Sony. I need to do the Windows7 upgrade on the Sony. Still not sure which computer will become the workhorse and which one will be the backup. It's raining computers around here! LOL

L


----------



## Ann in Arlington

Since you now have two computers, you'll probably never need another spare


----------



## Leslie

Ann, you are probably right.

One thing I realized...buying this extra laptop burned up any disposable cash I might of thought I had, so an iPad is definitely not in my future...at least not for a year or so. Which is good, that will give them time to get the bugs out, if I decide I really do need one.

L


----------



## Geoffrey

Leslie said:


> Meanwhile, it's the first day of spring here in Maine, 73 degrees and I was riding in my convertible with the top down. My husband is grilling burgers and we are going to eat outside!


You stole our weather. I was sick the last 3 days when it was gorgeous outside. Now I'm beginning to feel better but it's 20 degrees colder outside than it was when I got up this morning ... but it's not raining any longer ....


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Leslie said:


> Ann, you are probably right.
> 
> One thing I realized...buying this extra laptop burned up any disposable cash I might of thought I had, so an iPad is definitely not in my future...at least not for a year or so. Which is good, that will give them time to get the bugs out, if I decide I really do need one.
> 
> L


Bite your tongue, there won't be any bugs! 

Betsy


----------



## Leslie

Geoffrey said:


> You stole our weather. I was sick the last 3 days when it was gorgeous outside. Now I'm beginning to feel better but it's 20 degrees colder outside than it was when I got up this morning ... but it's not raining any longer ....


We had a wonderful lunch outside, which generated this memorable conversation between Leslie and DH:

(DH tells some sort of a lame joke...but Leslie chuckles anyway)

Leslie: Every now and then, you're funny.

DH: Every now and then, you're sexy.

Leslie: I'm sexy after a few glasses of wine.

DH: I'm funny after a few glasses of wine.

Leslie: Which is it, then?


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

LOL!  

Betsy


----------



## Ann in Arlington

I just spent an hour or so in the backyard reading. . . .warm sun on bare legs. . . .background noises of neighbors chatting about grasses, other neighbors putting in a patio, and the street 'biker gang' -- 4 7-8 year old boys -- on their bikes, skateboards and wagons having outdoor fun. . . and a bottle of beer.  A good afternoon. . . . .

Only a few giant bumbly bees. . . .


----------



## Andra

I'm just now checking in for today.  My folks came to visit today so I could do their taxes and now they are headed back to the farm and DH and I are fussing over OUR taxes.  Sheesh!  Then when you factor in the cold wet weather, it's a yucky day.
On the upside, we do have firewood and a nice fire going in the fireplace.


----------



## Susan in VA

Checking in, even though it's not morning by any definition...

Another beautifully sunny day here, and I was very tempted to spend all of it outdoors again. Alas, paperwork awaited....  But I got in a few hours of gardening, at least.



Ann in Arlington said:


> I currently have my little Sony which is 3 years old now. . . .it's getting a bit slow. . . .but I could solve that by reformatting it back to factory and just loading what I really use most. . . .but the prices on a laptop with Win 7 (which I quite like on my desktop but which the Sony laptop can't run) make me yearn for new. . . . .


Ann, I don't know whether you have the same little Sony that I have -- mine's the teensy ultralightweight -- but mine has been slow for over a year, and I tried the reformatting and starting from scratch a few months ago, and it didn't change a thing. I don't have that much installed on it, but it's painfully slow. I've heard from another person with a similar Sony that it had the same unfixable problem, and that this is supposedly common in Sonys. So, FWIW.... the reformatting may not solve anything.

A couple of weeks ago I got a new/spare laptop, which I'm using for school and work, and I can highly recommend this one. It's a HP G62-144DX Notebook, 500something at Best Buy, and the main selling point for me was that it's supposed to be a tad faster than the others in that range, since I was so frustrated trying to get schoolwork done on the slow Sony. Nice big screen, good keyboard, a pleasure to use. And I still use the Sony if I need to carry one around with me, as well as for email and KB.


----------



## Margaret

Good morning, everyone!  I spent yesterday in bed with a migrane headache - a miserable waste of a beautiful Saturaday.  Today should be another good day weather wise, but I'll spend it playing catch-up housework and school work wise.  Leslie, congratulations on the new laptop.  You brought back some memories with the talk about old computers.  Our first was a Commodore 64 and we also took out a loan to pay for it. I am off to take my Mom to church and then back here to get things done.  Enjoy your Sunday!


----------



## Leslie

Oh, too bad, Margaret! I hope you feel better today.

37 degrees right now and rain is predicted for today. I think we have taxes on the agenda.  

The hockey season is over for the University of Maine Black Bears but they didn't go out without a fight. A very exciting third period ended with UMaine tying the game with a goal in the final 27 seconds, forcing the game into overtime. BC scored at 5:25 and that was that. Oh well....there's always next year.

L


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Good morning!

Too bad about the U of Maine, Leslie!  I'm going to be watching my Alma Mater play basketball this afternoon unless we go downtown...Go Terps, Fear the Turtle!

Margaret, sorry about the migraine, I get those occasionally, not as often as I used to.  Hope you're feeling better this morning.  They often left me so drained...

Off in a little bit to go birding with a friend down at the Occoquan National Wildlife Refuge, about 1/2 an hour south.  Hoping to see some owls!  I'll report later if we're successful.

Betsy


----------



## geoffthomas

Good Sunday Morning.
It is 43 in Derwood, Maryland. 
It is expected to go up to 73 today with a fair amount of sun.

Leslie, I still have my Osborne one here on a shelf. I added the hard drive options in later years and eventually had to get the external screen in order to use the silly computer.  But then computers is what I do.  I also have a 10 year old Toshiba ultra-light (which I have been using as my "netbook").  It is a 386 maxed out to 256Meg RAM but under 2 pounds.  But it is struggling with Win XP and the battery, including a big guy that sits underneath the entire thing, just doesn't take much of a charge anymore.  So not really portable.
So now I too am lusting for a new portable thingy.

Have a great day.


----------



## Leslie

Geoff, we still have our old Osborne 1, too, although it's up in the attic, not on a shelf. We also got an external monitor--one made by Osborne so it matched. Only 300 of those were made. We also have the complete collection of The Portable Companion to go with it, along with all the software that came bundled with it (WordPerfect, SuperCalc, dBase).

L


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Leslie,

there are collectors...you have a prize there!

Betsy


----------



## Geoffrey

Good Morning, Y'all.  

I got up today and there's about 4 inches of snow on the ground.  This has been the weirdest winter in 25 years I've lived in Texas and I think it's time for this frozen water to return back north where it belongs.


----------



## Leslie

Geoffrey said:


> Good Morning, Y'all.
> 
> I got up today and there's about 4 inches of snow on the ground. This has been the weirdest winter in 25 years I've lived in Texas and I think it's time for this frozen water to return back north where it belongs.


That is bizarre. I think we had a little bit of snow in February, but not much. My daughter's school has had 0 snow days this year.

L


----------



## drenee

Good Sunday morning. 
42 and the sun is again shining brightly.  
Eagle watching and NASCAR at Bristol for me today.
deb


----------



## Ann in Arlington

Good Morning. . . .another fine spring day on tap. . . .a few more clouds than yesterday but temps still supposed to be mid-70's. . . .weather coming in later this evening expected to be rain. . .and will cool down to the 60's for the next few days.

Today's WOOT is calling my name: http://www.woot.com/ I'm not sure I need more than a netbook anyway and the price is good. . . . . anyone know what sort of Win7 would work on a netbook?. . . I'm thinking a 'lite' version. . .but that's o.k. . . . . .this is the first time I've seen WOOT have a Win7 anything and the fact that it comes with an optical drive and wireless mouse is a plus in my book. . . . .thinking, thinking, thinking. . . . and, silly as it is, $275 -- which is what it'd come to with shipping -- is almost enough to spend and if I don't like it donate it or sell it. . . . . amazing. . . but I'm not sure I want that small a screen. The Sony (yeah, Susan, I think mine is the same as yours) has an 11.1 inch screen and I was thinking something slightly larger would be better as the eyes age. 

(note that if you read this post after today, March 21, 2010, the link will go to a different item. . . .)


----------



## geoffthomas

Ann,
Yeah the Acer that is offered in blue and red with XP and the blue with win 7 - all with the accessories.
The win 7 will be the starter version. It does not have the aero feature, etc. and you cannot even change the "scheme". (but there is third party software that WILL do that).


----------



## Ann in Arlington

Thanks Geoff. . . my desktop has Win 7 but not quite the memory to do Aero and that's o.k. with me. . . .I can live with a single picture as a desktop image and don't need themey stuff on a portable computing device. . .. .I keep coming back to $275. . . .such a deal.


----------



## loonlover

Geoffrey said:


> Good Morning, Y'all.
> 
> I got up today and there's about 4 inches of snow on the ground. This has been the weirdest winter in 25 years I've lived in Texas and I think it's time for this frozen water to return back north where it belongs.


I agree - let the frozen water return to the north. I brought jackets, not coats for spring in Texas. There is probably an inch or so of snow on the ground here at our son's. My van is covered and it is cold. The roads appear to be dry, however.

So far, I am the only one up. Maybe it is time to make a little noise to rouse the rest of the family. There was talk of going out for breakfast.

Hope every one has a great Sunday.


----------



## Jeff

Good morning, everyone. Cold and sunny here in the heart of Texas.


----------



## Elmore Hammes

Good morning, all. A little cooler in central Indiana today - temps in the 50's with rain in the forecast. We had a nice run of sunny 60's.

Mostly Church related activities today for me. I will have to record the Purdue basketball game and watch it after I get back this evening.

Hope everyone has a safe and enjoyable day.
Elmore


----------



## Anju 

Good morning every one!  Hope all your trips and adventures work out ok.


----------



## Anne

Anju No. 469 said:


> Good morning every one! Hope all your trips and adventures work out ok.


Good Morning Dona. I am so happy to see you post this morning  How are you feeling?


----------



## Anne

Good Morning Everyone. Another Beautiful day here in Queens,New York.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

So, Ann, did you get it?  

Betsy


----------



## Leslie

Betsy the Quilter said:


> So, Ann, did you get it?
> 
> Betsy


Yes, did you?

Our income taxes are done! This has to be a record for us, since we are usually doing the "April 15th at midnight" dance. Not sure what got into my husband this year, but taxes are signed, sealed and delivered on March 21st. What a good feeling!

L


----------



## OliviaD

Good morning before the morning is over and to Loonlover, I did make it home fine.  I had a little blowing snow before the evening was over, but drove out of it.  Today the weather is truly SPRING!!! Yay!!  To all:  Have a wonderful day.


----------



## Andra

No snow in Austin - it's sunny and 54.  List of things to do today:  go see Alice in Wonderland, drain the hot tub...
wow, short list (grins)
Ann, you NEED a netbook!!


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

OK, had a nice morning birding with my girlfriend and we got to see a baby Great Horned Owl (owlet). Here's a pic:









We also saw some wild turkeys. More pics at my birding blog www.birdlist.blogspot.com

Betsy


----------



## Ann in Arlington

Betsy the Quilter said:


> So, Ann, did you get it?
> 
> Betsy


I have not yet pushed the button. . . .but have until the end of the day to decide.


----------



## drenee

Betsy, that's a wonderful pic.  Sounds like you had an exciting morning.
deb


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

It was a great morning...any morning with nice weather that I get to spend out morning birding is fantastic.

Ann, I agree, you NEED a netbook.  And Olivia, glad you got home ok.  Cobbie, snow, really?

Betsy


----------



## Leslie

Here in Maine, late season snow is called Mother Nature's fertilizer. Of course, that is when it falls in May...LOL


----------



## Susan in VA

Betsy, those owls are adorable!  What a great picture.

Ann, I'll be the odd one out here and cast my vote for a bigger screen rather than the netbook.  It makes such a difference to work on a larger screen again!  Less eye strain, and less neck strain from leaning forward to read the tiny fonts.  If you haven't bought anything new by the next meetup, I'll bring my new one to check out.  (I know you can do that in the store, but then there's always someone standing over you waiting.  )

Another beautiful springlike day here  --  hey, it IS spring, yay!  --  and the yard/deck cleanup is progressing...  but it's just as well we're supposed to be getting rain for two days now, else nothing indoors would get done.


----------



## geoffthomas

Ann,
to add to the discussion:
if you take just one manufacturer, ASUS - they have just come out with a 12 inch netbook with 2 Gig RAM and max of 4, Win 7 Home Premium, an Intel Atom dual-core processor, 250HD and incredible graphics. For the price of a 10 inch with upgrades.
They also have a really neat 13 inch machine.

So you don't have to get a 15 or 17 inch 8 pound thing, but you also don't need to have real small either.
If this is going to be your only computer, I recommend a larger laptop/notebook.
If this is the "take it with you" have fun second computer, then a 10 or 12 inch netbook is neat.

Just my opinion.....


----------



## Meredith Sinclair

Susan in VA said:


> Betsy, those owls are adorable! What a great picture.
> 
> Ann, I'll be the odd one out here and cast my vote for a bigger screen rather than the netbook. It makes such a difference to work on a larger screen again! Less eye strain, and less neck strain from leaning forward to read the tiny fonts. If you haven't bought anything new by the next meetup, I'll bring my new one to check out. (I know you can do that in the store, but then there's always someone standing over you waiting. )
> 
> Another beautiful springlike day here -- hey, it IS spring, yay! -- and the yard/deck cleanup is progressing... but it's just as well we're supposed to be getting rain for two days now, else nothing indoors would get done.


Kinda weird how on our first day of Spring we had snow in Texas!!! We were in Amarillo when it blowed in on Friday and we spent the night in Wichita Falls (about three hours southeast) and woke up to MORE SNOW for the first day of SPRING! Strange...  we were looking at all of these trees full of spring blossoms and snow!


----------



## Susan in VA

Hard to imagine...  I confess that until KB and the GM thread, I didn't realize it snowed that much in Texas!


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Susan in VA said:


> Betsy, those owls are adorable! What a great picture.
> 
> Ann, I'll be the odd one out here and cast my vote for a bigger screen rather than the netbook. It makes such a difference to work on a larger screen again! Less eye strain, and less neck strain from leaning forward to read the tiny fonts. If you haven't bought anything new by the next meetup, I'll bring my new one to check out. (I know you can do that in the store, but then there's always someone standing over you waiting. )
> 
> Another beautiful springlike day here -- hey, it IS spring, yay! -- and the yard/deck cleanup is progressing... but it's just as well we're supposed to be getting rain for two days now, else nothing indoors would get done.


Note that you don't have to read tiny fonts on a netbook on most programs. on a browser, CTRL + enlarges the size of what is viewed in the browser window, and most word & even mail programs let you either change the % zoom on what you're looking at or the actual font being used. I used my netbook exclusively for my only computer for several months just to get used to it.

Betsy


----------



## Susan in VA

I know, but on the 11-inch Sony screen, if I enlarge it enough to be easily readable, there's not enough on the screen to make it practical. I'll still use it for KB and email, but work is SO much nicer with a 16-inch screen.

The Sony weighs under three pounds; the new HP is 5 1/2.... not too bad. And_ way_ faster.


----------



## Margaret

Good morning, everyone!  We are expected to have a warmish (mid-sixties) but rainy day here, a rather dreary Monday.  I have a very busy week ahead - faculty meeting after school today, an all day workshop on Thursday (keynote speaker is Walter Dean Myers), and Reading Olympics meets on Wednesday and Thursday nights for the teams I coach. I'm already looking forward to the weekend.  Deb and Dona, I hope that you are continuing to feel better with each day.  Chris, I am remembering you and your family in my prayers.  To those who have snow in Texas, please do not send any our way.  To everyone - enjoy your Monday!


----------



## Leslie

Good morning everyone,

30 degrees and rain is predicted. Rain was predicted yesterday, too, but never came, but I don't think we'll be as lucky today. Nice dreary way to start the week. Have a good Monday, everyone!

L


----------



## akagriff

It's 32 now and I will be mid-40's today.  We are dealing with spring flooding right now and two of the main roads out of town are flooded.  I've decided to take a week off of work so that I don't have to deal with the traffic.  My 10 minute commute would have easily been 45-60 minutes.  
My youngest son has his first orthodontist appointment this afternoon.  We already know that several teeth will have to come out in the very near future.


----------



## crebel

Good Morning!  I think Friday morning was the last chance I had to say good morning and the sun was shining and in the 50s.  Saturday morning we woke to 6.9" of snow!  Still on the ground, but mostly melted now and expecting sunshine today.  Everbody have a great week.


----------



## JMelzer

Good morning everyone! I'm starting the second week of my two-week vacation from work. It can rain, shine, snow, sleet...whatever. As long as I'm not working, it's all good  

Hope you guys and gals have a fantastic day. I'm going for my second cup of coffee...maybe some food. 

Mmmmmm...biscuits.


----------



## Ann in Arlington

Good Morning all. . . . .raining now and probably will all day. . . .

For those who wonder: I did NOT push the button on the netbook. . . . . . I kind of decided I _am_ looking for a somewhat larger screen. . . .though will probably rehabilitate the small Sony Vaio I have to some extent. See, I do have a desktop machine. . . .and DH and DS got me a 21" widescreen monitor for it for Christmas. Which is quite nice. It does make me realize how small the Vaio screen is.

I also am looking at another Sony that's a refurb with some accessories that is looking more and more tempting since it's (a) a good size and (b) a good price. My problem is the little kid in me likes small and neat and compact. . . .but the 50 year old woman says "but I gotta be able to read the screen!" 

Have a great day, everyone!


----------



## Andra

Good Morning everyone.  It's 40 here with a predicted high somewhere in the 70s.
Got my entire to-do list done yesterday - yay!  Today at work I get to baby-sit a training room full of folks learning how to use our new State Parks Reservation System - should be thrilling - we are cramming 60 students in a room that's better suited for 45-50 at most.
The new system is supposed to go live around the middle of May, so if you are planning to camp in a Texas State park, you might want to plan for a few delays around the 12th as they work the kinks out.  I hope you all have a wonderful day.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Good morning!

Tired this morning, stayed up way too late last night watching TV and reading KB. (On my netbook.  Ann, I'm older than you!!!)  Damp here in nothern VA and 61 degrees.

Much to do today including housework.  Yuck.

Good luck with the training, Andra!

Betsy


----------



## Jeff

Good morning, all. Andra reported the weather. I'm just waiting for it to warm up before I try to fix a coolant leak in my pickup.


----------



## Elmore Hammes

The rain that has been threatening to fall has arrived in central Indiana. Temps should top out in the upper forties today, about a ten degree drop. I should be able to stay dry by keeping busy indoors this morning and afternoon. 

Hope everyone has a safe and enjoyable day.
Elmore


----------



## drenee

Jody, glad you can take the days off of work and miss all of the mess.  I can sympathize with your son and the braces.  

James, welcome to the Good Morning thread.  Glad you've decided to spend part of your vacation with us on KB.

It's raining here also.  It should be ending by this evening.  

I get to do normal stuff today.  I have errands to run, and an apartment to clean, and I want to get my work stuff ready for back to work next week.  

Thank you, Margaret, I'm feeling more like myself everyday.  Still have a few blisters and burned areas, which is itching and irritating, but that's still nothing to really complain about.  I'm just glad my energy has returned. 

Have a great and safe Monday, KB friends.
deb


----------



## Anju 

Buenos dias y'all.  Another day of "resting"   and trying to garner some energy, got any to spare deb?

James you will find the Good Morning Thread is a terrific way to start your day, even if you are eating biscuits, YUM.

Swallows are back, orioles are passing through along with the hummers.  Loved your pictures of the owlets Betsy.  Things are a blooming, and all's right so far.


----------



## drenee

Good morning, Dona.  
I wish I could send you some of my energy.  
deb


----------



## geoffthomas

Good Monday Morning.
It is grey and overcast today.
Not really cold, just not bright and cheerful.
Well days like this are good for something too.

Dona - glad to see you on the GM thread again.
Chris - be strong. This is a tough time.
Deb - great hopes for continued improvement.
Ann - if you have a desktop, then a small netbook would be nice - but for me it will have either a 12 or 13 inch screen.
Jeff - yeah a pickup won't pick anything up with a dry radiator.


----------



## Susan in VA

This has been the Nightowl Thread for me for the past couple of days, sorry.  Rainy here today and a bit chillier, but still spring-ish.  Short sleeves and sandals temperatures, anyway.  Got a bunch of stuff done today, now for a little wind-down time with tea and Kindleboards...


----------



## Margaret

Quick good morning to everyone!  It will be a rainy Tuesday in the Philadelphia area.  I have a busy morning before school starts, so enjoy your Tuesdays.


----------



## Leslie

Good morning everyone,

39 degrees and rainy in Maine today...have a good Tuesday, everybody!

L


----------



## crebel

Good Morning.  Everybody have a safe and happy Tuesday.


----------



## drenee

41 and cloudy today.  Spring storms last evening.  
Happy Tuesday, KB friends.
deb


----------



## Andra

Good Morning all.
My babysitting the training class went OK yesterday, but it was a LONG day.  I didn't get the memo that said the class went until 6:00pm and we had some connectivity problems that we had to work on once everyone was finished...  So it was after 8:00pm when I got home and now it's time to head out the door again.  At least I'm not scheduled to babysit the whole day today - just a little bit this morning and then again this afternoon when they actually need to turn on all 60 of the student computers.
I have no idea what the weather is like except it's not raining right now.
Have a great day!


----------



## Ann in Arlington

Good Morning!  They say it'll be raining off and on today, but right now it is fairly sunny with just high fluffy clouds.  Cooler though. . .only 50's rather than yesterday's 60's. . . . . .


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Good Morning!

The weather here south of Alexandria is (not) surprisingly like that of Ann's in Arlington, VA.    The huge puddles in the back yard are subsiding.  We're excited today because the photo books we ordered for my sister-in-law's birthday are supposed to arrive today!  They arrived at the FedEx facility in Alexandria at 6:37 am!

Betsy


----------



## geoffthomas

My Derwood, MD location has incredible drainage.  Which for the benefit of my "raised" gardens flows past them, gently.
So I don't have the pools of rain water still.
It is 45 in these Washington, DC suburbs.
It is going up to 55 and will probably rain this afternoon again.
This will undoubtedly add to water in places already saturated.

Have a great day.


----------



## Susan in VA

geoffthomas said:


> My Derwood, MD location has incredible drainage.


I live at the bottom of a hill, so my back yard is soggy, to say the least. It hadn't even fully dried out from the melted snow yet.

And I had the deck all nice and clean for spring, and then yesterday's rain and wind brought down all the little fluffy maple blossom thingies (at least I think that's what they are) so now everything is covered in those. 

But I'm not cleaning up right away, I'm taking the morning off and going to return to my native roots.... at the hair salon.

Have a great Tuesday, everyone!


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Susan in VA said:


> I live at the bottom of a hill, so my back yard is soggy, to say the least. It hadn't even fully dried out from the melted snow yet.


We live in a class III flood plain according to our plat, but it was pretty dry before the last rain; we got the 1968 Austin Mini out of its garage/shed in the back yard and drove it through the yard to the street for a little run, then back again into the shed. Couldn't do that today. The puddles yesterday were HUGE and covered about 1/3 of the back yard. Fortunately the house is on higher ground...

Betsy


----------



## Susan in VA

I saw so many Minis on the road the past few warm days!  Made me think they hibernate and all just came out again.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Our 2002 has been out many times since we got back, but the classic 1968 does hibernate...

Betsy


----------



## Anju 

Morning everyone - glad to see some of you are getting a break from the snow  

Doctor should be here in about an hour - (yes they make housecalls) trying to not be nervous


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Wow, housecalls!  I don't remember them....but I've been told that a doctor came to the house for my brother once (he's three years older).

Let us know what the doctor says, Dona!

Betsy


----------



## drenee

Got my fingers crossed for you.
deb


----------



## Leslie

Good morning everyone,

39 degrees and dark this morning...

L


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Good morning!  It's looking like it's going to be a pretty day here in northern VA.  Sunny and high 60s.  We're making a trip down to see the baby owls so my husband can see them!

Dona, let us know what the Dr said!  Everyone have a great day!

Betsy


----------



## geoffthomas

46 in Derwood, MD going up to 64 and sunny.
Woo hoo.

Have a terrific day.


----------



## drenee

38 this morning, and foggy.  
Forecast says 62 and sunny today.
Have a great Wednesday.
deb


----------



## Susan in VA

A beautiful good morning to all you Kindlefolk!  Weather here just as Geoff and Betsy have said, and I'm packing away our winter clothes today.  (That should guarantee another snowfall, right? )


----------



## crebel

Good Morning to all.  Weather not too bad here, a little rain expected today.  Snow is completely gone again.

Back to hospital in a little bit.  Everyone is getting tired of the limbo, but there are hopeful spots too, so we soldier on.

Is it  Wednesday already?  Have a great hump day!

Chris


----------



## drenee

Thinking of you and your family today, Chris.  
deb


----------



## JMelzer

Good morning, all. Today I make the trek from Pennsylvania to Toronto, Canada. There will be much coffee


----------



## drenee

James, wishing you a safe trip.  
deb


----------



## Andra

Good Morning.  It's a wet, dreary day here in my part of Texas.  Thermometer claims 60, but feels colder.  Cobbie, I'm with you on the winter clothes - jackets stay in the car until after Easter.
We are now troubleshooting intermittent connection problems with the laptops in the State Parks training.  Why does it work just fine when there are only 2-3 of us in the room and as soon as all 60+ students and the instructors show up, it all goes SPLAT??!?!?!!


----------



## Jeff

Good morning, everyone. Have a great day.


----------



## Anju 

Mornin' everyone, doctor was only 45 min late yesterday    Pleased with the progress, wants me to keep walking more, took away 8 meds and added 1 for nausea - yippee!  Said PT won't start for another month, to be patient  

Hope everyone has a warm, dry, fuzzy day!


----------



## drenee

How did you sleep, Dona?
deb


----------



## Anju 

Thanks for asking deb - first almost full night sleep in over a month!  Woke up a couple of times but went right back to sleep.  Did try to walk a lot to wear myself out


----------



## drenee

I'm so glad to hear you slept.  It's so much harder to get better when you're not sleeping well.  
deb


----------



## Leslie

Good morning everyone,

36 degrees here in Westbrook this morning. Today we are off to Utica, NY for Hannah's overnight visit at PrattMWP (I get to stay at the Hampton Inn!). So I won't be online as much as usual during the day, but I'll be thinking of all of you...and getting to read my Kindle in the car. Yahoo!

Have a great day, everyone...

L


----------



## crebel

It must be way to early if I am the first to wish everyone good morning!  40 degrees and overcast here on our way to 53.  Have a great Thursday.

Ah, Leslie arrived while I was typing, so I am not first!  Have fun on your visit with Hannah and have safe travels.


----------



## geoffthomas

Good Thursday Morning. 
45 in Derwood, MD going up to 68 and sunny/cloudy.
Have a great day.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Good morning!  Cool and cloudy here in northern VA, 40 degrees.

A catch-up day on all the things I'm behind on....

Have a great day, everyone!

Betsy


----------



## Ann in Arlington

What Betsy said. . . .but it is supposed to warm up to 70 so woo hoo!

Good Morning everyone!


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Ann, are you going to do the Craft fair this weekend?

Betsy


----------



## Ann in Arlington

Not sure yet. . .the friend I usually go with is out of town and doesn't come back until sometime Friday. . . .I don't like going on Saturday as well because it's too crowded, but if she wants to go then I probably will. . . .if you were up for Friday, though, we could make a day of it. . . . . .


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Hmmmm.  Let me think about it.  Friday might be possible.  I'll PM you.

Betsy


----------



## drenee

41 this morning, and some rain is moving through.  High 60 and rain.  
Hair appointment this morning.  I'm tempted to have her cut it all off.  

Have a safe trip, Leslie.  
deb


----------



## Ann in Arlington

Betsy the Quilter said:


> Hmmmm. Let me think about it. Friday might be possible. I'll PM you.
> 
> Betsy


'kay. . . .I'll try to check the boards after work from the office, but won't be home until late because of choir stuff. . . . .

<reminding self that tomorrow IS Friday! Where _has_ the week gone?  >


----------



## loonlover

Good morning all.

It's 53 with still a possibility of showers this morning.  Looks like we received about 1/2 inch of rain overnight.  There are puddles in the backyard again.

Today will be spent catching up from the weekend trip and my becoming ill shortly after we got home Monday.  I am feeling much better now, especially after the first caffeine I've had since early Monday morning.  I'm addicted to it.

Safe trip, Leslie.

Hope everyone has a good day.


----------



## Elmore Hammes

After a beautiful day yesterday, rain and cooler temps are expected in central Indiana today, although the morning is pleasant enough. Should get to the mid-fifties today.

I plan on finishing a formatting project today, and hopefully a bit of housework as well. 

Have a great day!
Elmore


----------



## Jeff

Good morning, everyone. It's a little chilly in central Texas. Have a good day.


----------



## Anju 

60 deg., clear skies, gonna be a good day

Have a good trip Leslie!  Hope to get a report from Ann and Betsy as well on the craft fair.


----------



## cheerio

Good Morning, love waking up to sinus pressure


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Hate that, feel better, Cheerio!

Betsy


----------



## Anju 

Before my surgery I had my hair cut 1/2 inch, max, sure has helped not having that greasy hair since I could only take a bath every 2 weeks or so - pewwww    It is growing out tho.

Cheerio - a heavy duty cup of coffee might help that sinus - hope it goes away!


----------



## drenee

I was thinking of taking it all off except for about an inch.  
Of course, I was just aggrevated, and my hairdresser laughed and said "seriously?". 
Anyway, I was able to articulate what I thought I needed and she did a good job.
It looks good right now.  We'll see in the next day or so when I have to do it myself.    
deb


----------



## Andra

Morning everyone.  We had a cold front blow through last night and it really messed with my allergies.  I think I have already had enough allergy problems this year...
We got all the students logged into the application at the same time yesterday with very few hiccups.  I wish I could pinpoint exactly WHAT we did that fixed things... I hope this afternoon goes as smoothly.


----------



## Richard in W.Orange

Well its nearly 3PM but it feels like I've been completely MIA here and just felt that telling everyone all is fine is appropriate ... hope everyone's doing well


----------



## Leslie

Hello everyone from the Hampton Inn in Utica, NY.

We are all checked in and I am catching up on the Internet. Hannah is off for her overnight. My first impression of Utica is that it is a "surviving, not thriving" upstate New York city. We drove by quite a few of them today but the section of the city that PrattMWP is in seems okay.

We'll take it easy for a little while then go foraging for some dinner....

L


----------



## Vegas_Asian

Woke up this morning with a lot of twit of the steps of childhood friend's labor. Its a Girl!


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

VA what a great use of Twitter!  Name?

And Leslie, glad you checked in.  We want a dinner report!

Betsy


----------



## Susan in VA

Checking in after a long day.  Had to go do some errands down in Old Town Alexandria today...  finding parking there is such fun.    

But I did find a new (to me) restaurant that I want to try...  definitely a "special occasion" kind of place, though.

DD and I will probably head out to the craft fair tomorrow but not until fairly late in the day, 4-ish or so.  (Unless I decide that it's not worth sitting in rush hour traffic to get there.)  Not buying, just browsing....  at least that's the plan.


----------



## Margaret

Good morning, everyone!  It will be a rainy and chilly day here with a possibility of snow showers (yuck!)  I've spent a few minutes here catching up on your news.  For those who are going tothe craft show, have fun.  Is it a big one?  Leslie, I hope your trip was a good one - Hannah is in the home stretch for her college choices now.  Deb, rest up during your last few days before returning to work.  How did the haircut turn out?
I just finished two nights of Reading Olympics competitions with my kids.  They did well - two first place finishes and a third.  They are always fun nights, but very long, since they come after a full day of school.  Actually, yesterday I was only in our school for the afternoon.  I had the privelgege of attending a talk by Walter Dean Myers in the morning.  He spoke about his life as a writer, his inspirations, and his views on teaching kids the skills they need to write.  Fascinating talk by a distinguished and very lovely gentleman.  Take care and enjoy your Fridays.  The weekend is almost here.


----------



## Andra

Happy Friday everyone.  It is shaping up to be a pretty day today.


----------



## Leslie

Good morning everyone,

My widget tells me it is 30 degrees in Oneonta, NY, which is probably what it is here in Utica, too (or close to). Sunny at the moment and I hope it stays that way since we are facing another 6 hours on the interstate. The good news is, my Kindle is loaded up with good books to keep me entertained.

We had dinner at an Italian steakhouse across the street. It was a hopping place--probably one of the most popular places in Utica. I had a great big steak with lots of leftovers which I will be enjoying this evening back in Maine. I love leftover steak!

L


----------



## drenee

Have a safe trip home, Leslie.  I'm anxious to hear Hannah's comments about her night.  
Andra, are you still in the training sessions today?

I woke up to 32 and a skiff of snow on the ground.  
I refuse to check the weather to see if there's any further snow in the forecast.

Margaret, my haircut, and color, came out very well.  When I made my appointment I asked
to be her first customer of the day.  I felt that would give me a better chance of having
her undivided attention.  The true test will be when I try to recreate the style.  LOL.

This morning is my follow up visit with my oncologist radiologist.  

Have a great Friday, KB friends.
deb


----------



## Ann in Arlington

Good Morning. . . . .winter is back in DC. . . .for a brief time only, I hope. . . .. temp has actually dropped in the last hour and it's not expected to be above the 40's. . . .they're even whispering that four-letter s-word. . . . .

Craft fair on tap today. . . . .no plans to spend, but plans can change.


----------



## Andra

drenee said:


> Andra, are you still in the training sessions today?


Things are mostly working for the training so we don't have to stay over there ALL day. We just have to go over when they are turning the computers on. Today that will be around 1:00pm. We need to get AT&T out to make some changes to the DSL circuits so we can avoid having Linksys routers on the lines - something about 2-wire DSL can also hand out ip addresses so the router is redundant. We are also looking for a few more tables so we can reconfigure the room a little bit. If we can keep 4 computers per row we can eliminate the switches on the tables and give everyone a few more inches of space. So that's what we'll start working on once people are finished up today (around 3pm). I have a busy week next week with my own stuff (our Commission meets and I get to set up and babysit that), so we are trying to get everything that I can help with in the training room done today 

I do have a funny. I was reading a hardback from the library yesterday when one of the ladies from Inks Lake got up with a small bundle in her hand. She handed it to me and said "Look what I've got." I grinned and reached into my purse to pull out my K2 - "I've got one too. Actually, I"ve got three of them!" I guess she didn't see me reading the K on Monday since I was in the back of the room  I told her to check out Kindleboards so we'll see.

deb, hope your oncologist radiologist visit goes well.


----------



## drenee

Andra, there's someone you can invite to your Austin meetup.
Hope she decides to join us here on KB.  
Thank you.  I'm not expecting any surprises today.  
Have a wonderful Friday.
deb


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Ann in Arlington said:


> Good Morning. . . . .winter is back in DC. . . .for a brief time only, I hope. . . .. temp has actually dropped in the last hour and it's not expected to be above the 40's. . . .they're even whispering that four-letter s-word. . . . .
> 
> Craft fair on tap today. . . . .no plans to spend, but plans can change.


Good morning! Finally made it over here to the Good Morning thread.

Wet morning here in NoVA! I'm going to splash over to the craft fair with Ann. Leaving in a few minutes, Ann, I'll give you a call when I leave!

Betsy


----------



## Elmore Hammes

Good morning, all. A frosty start to the day in central Indiana, with temps in the upper 20s. Sunshine but cooler, will top off in the upper 40's today, but tomorrow should be warmer. A new formatting project and a trip to the library will keep me busy during the day, with a Fish Fry and watching the NCAA basketball games handling the evening (and late evening, since Purdue doesn't start until roughly 10 pm EST).

Have a great day.
Elmore


----------



## loonlover

Good morning all.  It's 36 going to the 60's with sunshine.  Grocery shopping on the agenda today but not until the caffeine kicks in.

Hope everyone has an enjoyable Friday.


----------



## Anju 

62 deg., sunny sky, Friday, gonna be another good day.

Absolutely love left over steak and supposed to eat some now until I get rid of these dumb antibiotics.  Just can't get out to get any - so enjoy Leslie!  How did the sleep-over go?

Rest of y'all have fun at the craft fair!


----------



## Jeff

Good morning and happy Friday, everyone. Have a great day.


----------



## geoffthomas

Good Friday Morning.
It is chilly and raining and cloudy - grey (not gray).

But we shall attempt to have a great day anyway, right?


----------



## luvmy4brats

Good Morning. Icky, rainy day here. It's a good day to stay in and read. 

Ann & Betsy have fun at the craft fair, Leslie have a safe drive home.  Deb, I hope your appt goes well.


----------



## Leslie

Home safe and sound. Fortunately we didn't have any weather (coming or going) and very little traffic outside the usual hotspots (I-93 intersection with I-495). I'll give a more complete report tomorrow.

L


----------



## drenee

Glad you're home safe, Leslie.
deb


----------



## Leslie

drenee said:


> Glad you're home safe, Leslie.
> deb


Thanks, deb. Hugs.
xoxo


----------



## drenee

Good Saturday morning.  I was hoping not to have to use a number lower than 30s for a 
few months, but this morning it's 25.  At least the sun is expected to shine.
Finance needs to have a CT scan this afternoon of his abdomen.  He's been having some 
pain in the area of his previous colostomy.  
Laundry day for me. 

Chris, thinking of you and your family this morning.
deb


----------



## Ann in Arlington

Gaah!  29 here too.   Sunny, at least. . . . one hopes that will cause warming to a more temperate number. 

Happy Saturday, All!


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Good morning!  31 here in northern VA!

Going to a wedding today--our neighbor's daughter whom we've known since she was two and is now 27.  I'm sure I'll be crying.  Gotta wrap the present....

Everyone have a great day!

Betsy


----------



## crebel

Good Morning.  Rainy day here.  I appreciate the ongoing thoughts for my Dad and family.  No real changes one way or the other the last couple of days.  Regardless of what happens in this next week, I will be going home by next weekend so I can start babysitting for my GS when DIL returns to work.  That will be a joy regardless of what is happening with Dad.

Enjoy your weekend!  Everyone be safe and happy.


----------



## geoffthomas

Good Saturday Morning also.
29 in Derwood, MD with an expectation of 49.
But sunny.
Have a great day.


----------



## Leslie

Good morning everyone,

24 degrees and sunny here this morning. I have a houseful of young people--all sleeping at the moment. Lance is home for spring break and when Lance is here, young people appear in droves.

We had a nice visit in Utica and Hannah enjoyed her overnight, although my immediate impression is that she will not be going to PrattMWP. "Not enough art" in her words, plus the 6 hour drive reinforced how far away from home it is. 

Next up: Baltimore on April 11th.

L


----------



## OliviaD

Good Morning All.  It's 57 and the sun is up.  Supposed to hit the 70's today.  No work and nothing planned.  A great day in the making.


----------



## Anju 

Good morning everyone - 62 deg., blue skies, hopefully another beautiful day.

Love all the info about Hannah.  How did the ex-roommate thing with Lance work out Leslie?


----------



## Edward C. Patterson

32 degrees here in Allentown PA (what happened to the 70 degree weather we were having). Well, I'm curling up with a simple breakfast of Pumpkin Coffee, eggbeater omellette with cornbeef and onions, an everything bagel and fresh cut smoked bacon from the farm. Falstaff, here I come.

Edward C. Patterson


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Ed, that sounds soooo good (well, I'm not convinced about the pumpkin coffee).  Still waiting for hubby to get back from his run to eat breakfast...so I'm drinking coffee with Hazelnut creamer.

Betsy


----------



## drenee

Pumpkin coffee is amazing.  One of my favorites.
deb


----------



## loonlover

Good morning all.  It is in the forties, going to 72, but with a chance of thunderstorms this afternoon.

A leisurely Saturday planned until time to head to the arena to work an arena football game.  I've already been informed I'll be stationed in front of the team hallway.  That means an easy evening with time to read during the game.  I'm only busy as attendees arrive and depart.

Hope everyone has an enjoyable Saturday.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

drenee said:


> Pumpkin coffee is amazing. One of my favorites.
> deb


Still not convinced...does it taste like pumpkin or pumpkin pie? And is it subtle or really spicy. I generally don't like coffee that tastes too weird. 

Betsy


----------



## drenee

I make mine in my French press.  All of the beans that I've had have not been spicy.  
Not like eating pumpkin pie with cinnamon, nutmeg, and other spices.  Very subtle.
Great with zucchini bread, banana nut bread, etc.  
I'm not crazy about all flavored coffees, but pumpkin is one I tend to get every fall.
And I prefer fresh beans.
deb


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

We buy beans, too (except in San Diego where we don't have a grinder and don't feel like carrying one).  I'd try it if I could just "try" it and not buy a bag....

Betsy


----------



## Jeff

Good morning, everyone. Sunny and warm today in central Texas. Have a good day, all.


----------



## luvmy4brats

Good Morning! 40 degrees over here on the Eastern Shore of MD. High of 49 today.

I think today is cleaning day. Ugh.


----------



## corkyb

Leslie said:


> Good morning everyone,
> 
> 24 degrees and sunny here this morning. I have a houseful of young people--all sleeping at the moment. Lance is home for spring break and when Lance is here, young people appear in droves.
> 
> Plus Utica, blech.
> 
> We had a nice visit in Utica and Hannah enjoyed her overnight, although my immediate impression is that she will not be going to PrattMWP. "Not enough art" in her words, plus the 6 hour drive reinforced how far away from home it is.
> 
> Next up: Baltimore on April 11th.
> 
> L


----------



## Andra

Good Morning Everyone.  I'll second Jeff in the weather department - it's sunny and beautiful.
We are going to take the travel trailer out of storage and "camp" one night at an RV park to get it all set up and cleaned for the summer.
Since I don't have a Tuxedo kitty to take camping anymore, we are going to see how Figaro likes camping.  It remains to be seen if this is a good idea...


----------



## intinst

See Loonlover's post for weather report. Got a mini espresso maker for use while I am camping, tried it out this morning, not bad. Only makes one double shot, but it would get you ready to hike.Want to be ready to go once the doc OKs it after the knee replacement. I'll find out about that Wednesday.


----------



## Leslie

Yes, Utica is a city that is showing its age.

Dona--the roommate thing worked out just fine. The young man is one of Lance's housemates this year (there are four of them) but Lance doesn't mention him very often. He seems to have gotten very friendly with another roommate, plus he has the girlfriend to keep him occupied.

L


----------



## Susan in VA

Betsy the Quilter said:


> I'd try it if I could just "try" it and not buy a bag....


Try a place like the Coffee Beanery (there's one in Pentagon City) where you can buy tiny bags of flavored coffees, enough for half a dozen cups at most.... Or maybe Ed could mail you a sample in a Ziploc.


----------



## Leslie

Good morning everyone,

32 degrees and cloudy here in southern Maine this morning. Just finished another really good book...I have been on a roll this month! Have a great Sunday everyone.

L


----------



## geoffthomas

Good Sunday Morning.
It is 40 in Derwood, MD going up to 53 cloudy with rain this evening.
Have a wonderful day.
Leslie - good to hear that you are having a terrific reading month.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Susan in VA said:


> Try a place like the Coffee Beanery (there's one in Pentagon City) where you can buy tiny bags of flavored coffees, enough for half a dozen cups at most.... Or maybe Ed could mail you a sample in a Ziploc.


That's a good idea, thanks, Susan! Maybe when we meet at Union Station there will be some place like that....(the only time I've ever been to Pentagon City was the time we met there )

Good Morning! We went to a wedding last night and I drank too much coffee at the reception and couldn't sleep when we got back! Nice wedding, we've known the bride since she was two!

38 degrees and gray here in northern VA!

Betsy


----------



## loonlover

47 degrees and cloudy.  Is to be that way all day with a chance of showers.  I'm ready for some sunshine so my yard will dry out  - I need to mow the front yard.

Hope everyone has a great Sunday.


----------



## Ann in Arlington

Good Morning. . .. same weather report in Arlington as in Derwood, MD and Alexandria. . . .

Good Day yesterday at the craft fair. . . .bought some more stuff  . . . . but not as much as my friend . . .  . . . .went out to dinner at Outback last night (free Bloomin' Onion for military during the month of March) and her husband asked if the "coat ladies" were there (woman who designs/paints her own fabric and sews jackets and blouses from it -- really nice stuff and tailored, not boxy -- http://www.sugarloafcrafts.com/karbassi.html) and I just said, "yes, but _I_ didn't buy one." 

Today is laundry day. . . . .have a good one, everyone. . . . .


----------



## Leslie

Betsy the Quilter said:


> Good Morning! We went to a wedding last night and I drank too much coffee at the reception and couldn't sleep when we got back! Nice wedding, we've known the bride since she was two!
> Betsy


I haven't been to a wedding in a while, but I don't usually think of coffee as the beverage of choice...LOL

L


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

I knew someone would comment on that, LOL!    I just don't drink that much alcohol any more, and had already had three glasses of wine, which was about two over my usual. So I switched to coffee.  I just don't enjoy the feeling of getting tipsy anymore...I wonder if I ever did?  

Betsy


----------



## Jeff

Good morning, all. Sunny and warm in McGregor, Texas.


----------



## Susan in VA

Good morning everyone.  Looks dreary and chilly out.  I feel like hibernating again.

Ann, I missed that stand with the hand-painted fabric, would have loved to see it since I've played with that idea, though only a few times, and years ago.  Thanks for posting the link, I'll have to look out for that one next time.

Have a good day, KB'ers.


----------



## intinst

Good morning all. Loonlover expressed an interest in breakfast out, so I think we are headed to Cracker Barrel. Hope everyone has a productive or restful day, which ever you desire.


----------



## luvmy4brats

Good morning! Looks like the rain is holding off until this evening. J is out getting donuts for the kids and I'm going through all my clothes to see what can get donated and what needs to go out to the shed. Fun, fun


----------



## Margaret

Good morning, everyone! I just got back from church and food shopping. It feels as if winter has made a comeback - it is cold and dreary outside. It is supposed to warm up by next week though, so Easter Sunday should be a nice day. I spent yesterday as a judge at an elementary school Forensics Tornement. It was a long day, but a fun one. Some of those kids are amazing. I am going to a play today with some friends - Noel Coward's _Fallen Angels_. This is another weekend when little - make that no - housework is getting done in my home. Oh well, the dust bunnies will wait for me, I'm sure. Enjoy your Sundays!


----------



## drenee

Chilly, dreary and rainy this morning.  
deb


----------



## Andra

Happy Sunday Everyone.  We just back from putting the trailer back at the storage lot.  It's a beautiful day, but I'm going to take a nap...  Taking Figaro camping was NOT a good idea.  I never realized that he had that much hyperness - he didn't let me sleep much at all.


----------



## Margaret

Good morning, everyone!  It looks like another cloudy and rainy day is in store for those of us in the Philadelphia area - not as chilly though.  It is expected to get up as high as sixty.  I have got a three day work week, never a bad thing.  Good luck on your first day back to work, Deb.  Happy Monday to all!


----------



## Jeff

My weather gadget says it's only 40 going up to 74 today but when I took out the trash it felt warmer. 

Having imparted that useless bit of information on you friends, I now bid you good morning.


----------



## Leslie

Good Monday morning everyone,

41 degrees and rainy this morning. Another busy week ahead...

L


----------



## Andra

Good Morning all.  Our commission meets this week so it's another busy one for me.  At least I'm scheduled to have Friday off!
I hope you all have a wonderful day.


----------



## geoffthomas

Good Monday Morning.
It is 48 now in Derwood, MD.
It is going up to 60 today.
And it will probably at least drizzle all day.
Have a dry and safe day.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Good Morning!

50 degrees here in northern VA, but then we're much farther south than Geoff is!  

Good day to work on projects!  Maybe a movie.

Betsy


----------



## Ann in Arlington

It's 48 here. . . . .and _really_ foggy. . . .o'course we're up on a hill.  It is supposed to get reasonably warm today but likely to be, as Geoff says, drizzly, all day . . . . it is supposed to get warm and sunny later in the week though. . . . . .

Hope everyone has a great day!


----------



## cheerio

low 50s and nice, heard about mid 70s middle of this week, cant wait


----------



## loonlover

Good morning all.  37 going to the mid-sixties with sunshine.  It' looks gorgeous out there right now with just a bit of chill.

Quiet week it looks like - need to catch up on housework that I didn't feel like doing last week.

Hope everyone has a great Monday and a good start to what is a short week for some (Intinst included).


----------



## intinst

Good Morning, all. Yes it is supposed to be a short week, we'll see how that goes. I wouldn't be the first time i worked straight through. Such is the aircraft business. Hope everyone one else day and week goes well.


----------



## Susan in VA

Good morning.  It's 51 and cloudy and drizzly.  My spring flowers looked so promising last week, but they're all in hiding right now.  

Laundry and housework today, such fun.


----------



## drenee

It was 49 when I left my apartment this morning, and by the time 
I got downstate to my job and it was foggy and 40.  It's rained a 
little bit on and off today, and the sun is trying to shine.

Great to be back to work.  Even abuse and neglect day is better than 
daytime TV.  Especially on days like today when a number of our parents
are doing so much better and are on the path to getting their kids back.  

Thank you for all of the good wishes.
deb


----------



## Margaret

Good morning, everyone!  We have a chilly, rainy day here outside of Philadelphia.  The wind is really howling outside.  I just found out last night that my sister and her family will be coming to my house for brunch on Easter.  It will be nice to have them, but I need to make another trip to the food store to make sure that I have enough food. Enjoy your Tuesdays!


----------



## Leslie

Good morning everyone,

Another rainy day here in Maine. 43 degrees right now. At least it is not snowing.

L


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Good morning!  Another gray day in northern VA.  I guess Alexandria is experiencing some flooding, as usual.  Another day to get some inside chores done!

Everyone stay dry and have a great day!

Betsy


----------



## Ann in Arlington

Well _tomorrow_ is supposed to be sunny and warm. . . . . I'll just hang onto that thought. . . .

Good Morning, all!


----------



## geoffthomas

Good Tuesday Morning.
41 in Derwood, rising to 51 with _Rain_ again.
Have a nice day.


----------



## Geoffrey

Heard on the radio this morning that all y'all in the Northeast are going to get washed away later today.  Well, it's going to be sunny and in the mid 80's in Dallas.  Come on down, we'll hang out.


----------



## loonlover

It's 39 going to 74 in central AR.  I just might spend some time outside this afternoon.  The front yard needs mowing.

Good morning to all.  Hope you have a nice day.


----------



## Andra

Good morning everyone.  It's shaping up to be another beautiful day here.  
The moon was HUGE and just hanging over the skyline when I was driving in this morning - very cool.


----------



## Jeff

Good morning, everyone. Should be a pretty day here in the heart of Texas. Y'all come see us, y'hear?


----------



## loca

Good Morning y'all.  A little bit of snow on the ground, probably around 40 or so, not too bad


----------



## Elmore Hammes

A frosty start at 29 degrees in central Indiana, but the sun is out and we are heading up to the low sixties today, a nice upward trend in temps that should continue for the next couple days.

Heading over to Panera Bread in a bit for coffee and a bagel. Have a great day!
Elmore


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Jeff said:


> Good morning, everyone. Should be a pretty day here in the heart of Texas. Y'all come see us, y'hear?


Are there flowers in bloom yet, Jeff?

Betsy


----------



## Tip10

Betsy the Quilter said:


> Are there flowers in bloom yet, Jeff?
> 
> Betsy


G'Morning from St Louis -- a bit nippy this morning in the low 30's but heading to the 70's today and they are saying 80's before the week is out. Bright sunshine following a couple days of rain and we've got daffys, hyacinths, crocus, busting out all over the place. Tulips are up and should bust out in the next day or two. Peonies literally jumped out of the ground yesterday -- were not in sight a day ago and now are about 5 inches up. Everything else is budding out. Spring be springing around here!!


----------



## Andra

Not Jeff, but I'm just down the road a piece.  We have bluebonnets and Indian Paintbrush in the bar ditches along the roads.  The Bradford pears have bloomed and the redbuds are really pretty right now.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Thanks, Andra!  The image is making me smile here in rainy cold gray northern Virginia.  Although the daffodils are up and it won't be long till we have dogwoods and redbuds...and the cherry blossoms should pop soon....

Betsy


----------



## Jeff

Betsy the Quilter said:


> Are there flowers in bloom yet, Jeff?


Yes. The bluebonnets usually peak mid-April so I thought I'd wait a bit before taking any pictures.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Oh, my.....just beautiful!  Can't wait to see your pics!  Thanks for brightening up my day!

Betsy


----------



## crebel

It is 10:25 a.m. here, so still Good Morning!  I am HOME after two weeks staying at my sisters and 12-18 hours a day at the hospital with Mom and Dad.  The sun is shining, there is a warm breeze coming through my slightly open windows (it is still only 54 degrees) and we are expecting high 70s to 80s the rest of the week - completely wonderful.

Hope everyone else has as great a day as mine has started out.


----------



## cheerio

love 60 degree weather, bring on 70


----------



## intinst

cheerio said:


> love 60 degree weather, bring on 70


Remember though, once we get 70's, the 90's and 100's won't be far behind.


----------



## Susan in VA

Betsy the Quilter said:


> Thanks, Andra! The image is making me smile here in rainy cold gray northern Virginia. Although the daffodils are up and it won't be long till we have dogwoods and redbuds...and the cherry blossoms should pop soon....
> 
> Betsy


Which northern Virginia are _you_ in?? I have bright sunshine! A little windy and only about 50ish, but nothing gray about it. 

Good morning, everyone!


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

The sun has come out a couple times and is kinda hazy-bright now, but an hour and a half ago when I wrote that, it was pretty gray.    Aren't you about 11 hours early for the Good Morning thread?  

Betsy


----------



## Susan in VA

I'd claim I was "left over' from last night, but my days of pulling all-nighters are over.  

No, it's just that today I gave DD a list of schoolwork that needs to get done and am giving her the day to work on it independently...  no "class time" today.  This also gives me the morning to get other things done.  Including NOT getting anything done by hanging out on KB instead.


----------



## drenee

71 this afternoon.  It started out chilly, but sunny this morning.  
The breeze is cool even though the thermometer says 70s.  
deb


----------



## Margaret

Good morning, everyone!  It is a cloudy 42 outside now, but we should be much warmer (64) by this afternoon.  Hopefully the nicer weather will stay around for a while and give all whose areas were flooded a chance to dry out.  One more day of school for me. Tomorrow I head up to Mountain Top to babysit for my daughter's two little girls.  Their school and daycare will be closed and my daughter still has office hours at the clinic.  I will enjoy the time with them, because I don't get to see them as often as my son's three who only live about ten minutes away from us.  Mountain Top is about a two hour drive.  Enjoy your Wednesdays!


----------



## Leslie

Good morning,

42 degrees and it's still raining here too...

L


----------



## Ann in Arlington

Good morning!

46 now and going up to 69. . . . . . . so all in all a nice day. . . . .a bit breezy just now, but the sun is shining.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Good Morning!  What Ann said, although it's 48 here at Ft Belvoir, VA, we're much farther south here than she is!  

Looking forward to a nice day!  Maybe a little walk with hubby.  And the puddles in the back yard can go down!  Thinking of sjc, who's flooded...

Betsy


----------



## geoffthomas

Good Wednesday Morning.

Pretty much what Ann and Betsy said.
Derwood, MD is about 30 miles northish of them.
So it is 45 now going up to 67 and sunny.

Have a wonderful breezy day.


----------



## Andra

Happy Wednesday!

Well, I am a LONG way from all who have posted so far this morning (1500+ miles, I Googled it) - it's 55 here heading towards 85.  It's times like this when I remember how much I love living in this part of Texas.  Then I walk out the back door and see that everything is covered in oak pollen and I remember why I hate living in this part of Texas 
Jeff, that was an inspiring bluebonnet photo yesterday.  I put my camera in the car to see if I can find any good shots in the next few days.
Hope everyone has a great day.


----------



## Tip10

A very tired Good Morning to you all (although a very good tired it is).

Currently 49 here in St louis and heading to our first 80+ degree day of the season.
Been gorgeous the last couple of days and spring is definitely busting out all over.

Last night was a late night -- Celtic Women were in town -- they put on an amazing show.  Second year we've been to see them. 
If you've only seen them on TV you owe it to yourself to try and see them live.  TV just can't get across the power and energy that these talented ladies put out.  Their voices are spectacular but the power of their voices is simply amazing. And the energy that Máiréad exudes is just unbelievable.


----------



## Meredith Sinclair

Andra said:


> Good morning everyone. It's shaping up to be another beautiful day here.
> The moon was HUGE and just hanging over the skyline when I was driving in this morning - very cool.


I saw it too Andra, and HAD to take a picture of it! The photo did not show the beauty that I actually saw though...


----------



## loonlover

Good morning all.  Hope everyone has a good day.

It's 52 going to 79 and clear.  There is a lake wind advisory from 9AM to 7PM so will be windier than normal but should still be a pretty day.  Haven't awakened to everything being green from the pine pollen yet, but know that is coming.  We've seen it so abundant, that the air looked green as you gazed out the window.

Thinking too of all those who are experiencing flooding.  The power of water.......


----------



## luvmy4brats

Good morning! What a pretty day today. High near 70. 

I'm taking Ashy in for a haircut. She wants to donate her hair to locks for love. I'm excited, but nervous for her. It's really long and she doesn't usually do well with change. 

I'm also looking forward to meeting up with Susan tomorrow.


----------



## crebel

Good Morning!  55 here on its way to 78!  That should finally get the crocuses and tulips blooming.  I am discovering that DH, who is normally very self-sufficient, did not fare well while I was gone for two weeks.  I was going to take a shower last night and discovered there were no clean towels - I must have 8-10 loads of laundry to catch up on today.  There was no milk, eggs or bread in the frig and the cat box hadn't been cleaned in a week....guess I won't spend much time on KB today!

My thoughts are with the KBers in the flood areas.  Everyone have a safe and happy day.  BTW, DH and I love Celtic Women, I wish there was another concert scheduled close to us.  St. Louis would have been doable if everything hadn't been so crazy with my Dad in this hospital.  Did they sing "Hallelujah"?


----------



## Leslie

luvmy4brats said:


> I'm taking Ashy in for a haircut. She wants to donate her hair to locks for love. I'm excited, but nervous for her. It's really long and she doesn't usually do well with change.


My daughter did that once. It took her ages to grow it -- two years maybe? -- and it's been short ever since. We even had a shaved head phase which was really, really short. LOL.

L


----------



## Elmore Hammes

Good morning, all. Kudos to the locks of love donation - what a nice thing for your daughter to do!

It is starting off in the 40s but heading for the 70s - a beautiful day in central Indiana. Potential for record highs the next couple days, possible in the low 80's.

I will be spending much of the time inside doing e-book formatting projects, but I will sneak out for a bit to enjoy the sun and warm temps.

Have a great day!
Elmore


----------



## luvmy4brats

I think this will be the 2nd time in 3 or 4 years that she's done it. I think that was the last time she cut her hair to be honest. I'll take before and after pictures.


----------



## Jeff

It's 63 going to be 83, deep in the heart of Texas, Have a good morning, everyone.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

luvmy4brats said:


> I think this will be the 2nd time in 3 or 4 years that she's done it. I think that was the last time she cut her hair to be honest. I'll take before and after pictures.


Good for your daughter! I do this more or less yearly....the last time I did it, it hadn't been quite a year and my hair got a little shorter than usual! (Our salon gives a free hair cut if you donate to Locks of Love--makes a good incentive.) Apparently they can still use my hair even though I'm old....they sell it to business that need gray hair. 

www.locksoflove.org

Betsy


----------



## cheerio

woke up to mid 70s today


----------



## Susan in VA

Good morning, all! It's much as Ann, Betsy, and Geoff have said... but up to 55 by now.

Before the cold spell we had cleaned up the deck for spring... then cleaned it again after all the maple fuzzies fell down... and now that it's been windy, the deck is full of them again.  And I'm pretty sure that as soon as I clean it, it'll be time for everything to get covered in pollen. 

We're looking forward to tomorrow too!  I'll have to explain to DD today what Locks of Love is. She decided a couple of years ago that she doesn't ever want to cut her hair. _ Ever._ The bangs get trimmed, but the back is untouched. I'm not sure why (it's not any kind of spiritual/religious reason), but it's her decision to make... So I'm curious whether her decision will be affected by learning about Ashy's donation.

For today... not sure yet... a little work, a couple of errands... sweep the darn maple fuzzies _again_....


----------



## Tip10

crebel said:


> BTW, DH and I love Celtic Women, I wish there was another concert scheduled close to us. St. Louis would have been doable if everything hadn't been so crazy with my Dad in this hospital. Did they sing "Hallelujah"?


Nope -- they did most of the songs from their Songs From The Heart CD.

They'll be at the Rosemont in Chicago area April 9 & 10 and in Peoria April 11.


----------



## Margaret

Give my congratulations to your daughter, LoveMy4Brats.  Locks of Love is a wonderful charity.  I like it because kids can really donate something of their own to a cause that they can understand.  We have many collections in school for various causes, and while I know that the donations are helping others, it doesn't mean a lot for mostt of our kids to bring in a few dollars that they are given by their parents.  Two of my daughters have given their hair to Locks of Love over the years and it did mean something to each of them.  My youngest son also grew his hair in college and donated it.  As his mom, I was proud of him, but mostly happy when he finally had it cut.  For him (and me) the growing was the hard part.  It was a relief when it finally was cut off.


----------



## Anju 

good morning?  just now got permission to get out of bed, dislocated hip again on Sunday, actually a bit nervous about moving at all!  At least I am at home!  Maybe I can get good morning in on time tomorrow!


----------



## Jeff

Anju No. 469 said:


> good morning?


The morning wasn't bad but my evening's better now.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Dona!!!!!!

Virtual dancing going on now!  (Don't you do it!)

Check in when you can, don't sweat it, it's always morning somewhere!  Think Susan....

Betsy


----------



## drenee

Dona, we've been worried about you.  Glad you're able to say hello to us any time of the day.  

The weather was chilly this morning.  Too cold to stand outside my car, which is what I ended up doing for about an hour because of a bad
accident on my way to work this morning.  A car flipped 6 times.  They had to bring in two life flight helicopters to transport the victims.  I was late for court.  But so was the probation officer, she was the car in front of me; two attorneys, they were a few cars back; the Assistant Prosector and the Judge, who were about 2 dozen vehicles back and right beside where the copters landed; one of the Department workers, a car or so behind the Judge, and numerous other individuals on their way to the court house.  The sad part of the story is that the woman driving was a high school teacher, running late for work and speeding.  She passed a man in a truck, and the man said she got about 200 yards past him, lost control and flipped.  The deputies told me the driver and her daughter, a freshman at the high school, were both hurt pretty bad.  
I hate when people speed.  Such an unnecessary thing to do.  

Hopefully the trip to work tomorrow morning will be less eventful.  
deb


----------



## Anne

Anju No. 469 said:


> good morning? just now got permission to get out of bed, dislocated hip again on Sunday, actually a bit nervous about moving at all! At least I am at home! Maybe I can get good morning in on time tomorrow!


Dona: I am so Happy to see you post today.


----------



## luvmy4brats

Good morning! It's supposed to be in the Mid 70s today. 

The BRATs and I are meeting Susan and her DD in DC later this morning for a little museum touring and cherry blossom gazing. Should be lots of fun. 

Dona: so happy to see you. Please take it easy. We don't want to lose you again.

deb: that sounds terrible  

Thanks everybody for the comments about my daughter. In case you missed it, I started a thread in the photo gallery with her pictures in it.


----------



## Ann in Arlington

Coolish now but a high of 75 expected. .. .that's like 23 for you international folks . . . . .Long day today:  work and then Holy Thursday Mass this evening. . . .at least the weather will be good for the procession. . . . . . .


----------



## Leslie

The rain has stopped, it's sunny, 45 degrees and I see green in my front yard! Happy April 1st everybody...

L


----------



## geoffthomas

Good Thursday Morning.
It is a nice 43 in Derwood, MD right now.
And the weather thingy says it will go up to 76 today.
And be nice and sunny all day.
I'll take that.

Dona so glad you are back with us again.
We pray that everything heals nicely soon and that all pain stops.
Deb - how awful about the accident.

Have a great day all.


----------



## Margaret

Good morning, everyone!  It is a sunny 42 degrees outside and is expected to get into the mid seventies.  It should be a nice day for driving to my daughter's house.  Dona, I was sorry to hear about your setback.  Hopefully, it will be onward and upward from now on.  Deb, I hope that your ride to work is less eventful today. Someyhing like that is always upsetting, even if you are not directly involved.  Susan and LoveMyBrats, enjoy your day in the city - it sounds like fun, my kids always liked touring the museums in DC.
Enjoy your Thursdays!


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Good morning!!!

What a nice day to go downtown!  We're going to pick up the 10 year old granddaughter today and spend a few hours with her then take her home and see the rest of the family.  Spring break and she's not in school.  My sister-in-law is picking her up this morning and meeting us at noon.

Hope everyone has a fantastic day and that the waters in RI recede...

Betsy


----------



## Andra

Morning all -
Today's going to be interesting because I can't even think straight - I left my Kindle at home and I have to babysit another day of meetings.  I guess I'll either download the app to my laptop or read on my BB.


----------



## Jeff

Good morning, everyone. It's 63 and breezy, deep in the heart of Texas.


----------



## crebel

Good morning!  The temperature is on its way to 80s today in Iowa.  Everyone have a safe and happy day.


----------



## Anju  

Good morning!  62 deg., blue skies.  For some reason no electricity and water today, guess because it is semana santa everyone is out of town and they figure this is a good time for not a lot of people in town.

Going to spend most of the day in bed, just to heal.  This is all scary and I am not fond of ambulance rides  

Enjoy your week-ends every one and if you are so inclined, remember the reason.


----------



## loonlover

It is to be in the 80's today and partly cloudy.  Maybe a little more yard work will get done today.  I spent too many hours running errands yesterday to get anything done outside.

Hope everyone has a great day!


----------



## drenee

Another sunny day here.  I'm home again.  Court was rather short today, and I had a nice sunny drive home.  
Going to unpack and then repack and go to finace's at the lake for a couple of days.  
deb


----------



## Anne

drenee said:


> Another sunny day here. I'm home again. Court was rather short today, and I had a nice sunny drive home.
> Going to unpack and then repack and go to finace's at the lake for a couple of days.
> deb


What kind of job do you have?


----------



## Susan in VA

True to the reputation that Betsy made up for me, I'm checking in half an hour before midnight.  No time this morning, and we were out all day, and then I had classes until 11...  so it goes.

Downtown was pretty with all the spring flowers, and crowded with all the spring break tourists.  The museum was fun as always, and they've added a live butterfly exhibit which was really cool.  Luv and I took lots of pictures; no doubt she's been here already and posted some but I haven't looked at other threads yet. 

Supposedly it got up to 76 today...  it felt warmer than that!


----------



## luvmy4brats

Nope. Haven't posted the pictures yet. My brain is mush. All posting tonight has been nothing that requires thought. You discovered one of the downsides of Homeschooling today. Not knowing/remembering when the PS holidays/breaks are. 

We had a great time and hope you did too.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Susan in VA said:


> True to the reputation that Betsy made up for me, I'm checking in half an hour before midnight. No time this morning, and we were out all day, and then I had classes until 11... so it goes.


I could present evidence, your honor....


> Downtown was pretty with all the spring flowers, and crowded with all the spring break tourists. The museum was fun as always, and they've added a live butterfly exhibit which was really cool. Luv and I took lots of pictures; no doubt she's been here already and posted some but I haven't looked at other threads yet.


I wanna see pics!!!


> Supposedly it got up to 76 today... it felt warmer than that!


Our car's outside thermometer read 79 in Alexandria today....

Betsy


----------



## Susan in VA

luvmy4brats said:


> Nope. Haven't posted the pictures yet. My brain is mush. All posting tonight has been nothing that requires thought. You discovered one of the downsides of Homeschooling today. Not knowing/remembering when the PS holidays/breaks are.
> 
> We had a great time and hope you did too.


We did! She wants to go back tomorrow...


----------



## Susan in VA

Betsy the Quilter said:


> I could present evidence, your honor....


Those timestamps are forgeries! I was framed, I tell you! 



Betsy the Quilter said:


> I wanna see pics!!!


You'll have to wait until Luv's brain un-mushes or until I get a second wind tonight, whichever comes first.



Betsy the Quilter said:


> Our car's outside thermometer read 79 in Alexandria today....


What, you doubt the word of WTOP?!?


----------



## kevin63

68 degrees this morning and supposed to be another nice day in St. Louis until the rain comes in tonight.


----------



## drenee

Anne said:


> What kind of job do you have?


Court reporter.

I'd like to see pics of the field trip also.

Lots of birds singing this morning.
Currently 53. Another sunny day, and high in the 80s.
Have a great Friday.
deb


----------



## Leslie

Good morning,

34 degrees and supposed to go up to 65 today, with lots of sun.

Portland is recovering from the President's visit yesterday. LOL. No, I didn't go see him.

L


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Good morning! We had a great day with the granddaughter yesterday, it was a beautiful day, but we were exhausted at the end of the day! Today, a quiet day of checking the tracking for my iPad,  which still shows it in China, though I suspect it's at the UPS facility in nearby Springfield, based on earlier notices that have since disappeared.










Betsy


----------



## Anne

drenee said:


> Court reporter.
> 
> I'd like to see pics of the field trip also.
> 
> Lots of birds singing this morning.
> Currently 53. Another sunny day, and high in the 80s.
> Have a great Friday.
> deb


Deb: Court Reporter that must be interesting. I want to see pictures too. Good morning everyone. I am so happy it is Friday.


----------



## drenee

Good morning, Anne.  It is interesting.  
Always something different.  
Next week we have to do a case by video
because the defendant has MERSA.  No way
do any of us want to be in the court room 
with him.  
deb


----------



## geoffthomas

Good Friday Morning (double meaning that).
It is 48 going to 75 and sunny - the perfect day in my mind.
Have a perfect day all.


----------



## Ann in Arlington

Good Morning, all.

High temp prediction for the day is 80!  The flowering pear tree outside my window is, well, flowering.l  Dogwood is not quite there but if it stays warm as expected there'll no doubt be flowers by Easter -- which is quite appropriate. . . . .

Not working today. . . .must pop in to the grocery this morning and then a church service this afternoon. . . .possibly followed by an early dinner out somewhere. . .details still to be worked out.


----------



## Margaret

Good morning from Mountain Top, PA!  It is a beautiful, sunny and warmish day here.  I will be taking the girls out to the backyard in a little while to enjoy the springtime. There was still a tiny bit of snow on the ground when we arrived here yesterday, but it should be gone by this afternoon.  My daughter mentioned that they have seen some bears in the neighborhood after dark.  They don't come around in the daytime, do they?  This city-girl certainly hopes not!  Have to go - enjoy your Fridays!


----------



## drenee

I have seen bears in the daytime.  Not in Mountain Top, of course.
But I don't believe they're strictly nocturnal creatures.  
deb


----------



## Jeff

Good morning, everyone. It's 70 and breezy in the heart of Texas.


----------



## Elmore Hammes

Good morning, all. Another beautiful day in central Indiana, with temps heading for a new record high in the low to mid 80's. Some coffee, a bagel, and writing for Script Frenzy on tap. Have a wonderful day!
Elmore


----------



## crebel

Good morning!  61 degrees and blustery in southern Iowa.  We hit a record high of 83 yesterday, had all the windows open and it put me in the mood to get lots of spring cleaning done.  Hard to believe we had 7" of new snow two weeks ago.  

Everyone have a safe and happy day.


----------



## Anju 

Buenos dias y'all - coolish, can't get out to check the thermometer but probably low 60's.

Lost of processions today, each little puebla has their own representation of Jesus' prosecution.  The town of Ajijic, next to us, puts on a hugh production each year!  My little town has their own, but not quite so lavish.

Everyone enjoy your springtime!


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Dona!!!!!!!!!

Buenos dias, chica!! Now it really is a Good Friday!

Betsy


----------



## cheerio

Friday
60s and dry , so far


----------



## loonlover

Good morning all.  

Slept in a little today - might have something to do with working in the yard yesterday.  I did tire myself out some.

Temps will be in the upper 70s today, but a chance of thunderstorms this afternoon and overnight.

Hope everyone has a good day!


----------



## Andra

Good Morning Everyone!
It's cloudy here and there is rain looming.  I've already had the Figaro at the vet this morning to get an antibiotic shot because he has a puncture wound.  THAT was NOT on my list for today!

Dona, gald to see you!


----------



## Susan in VA

Good morning, all! (And good *morning*, Betsy! )

Today and tomorrow are going to be sunny and in the mid-70's, just about perfect. DD wants to go back in to DC (via _Metro_ this time!) to go splash around in the fountain she discovered next to the Museum of American History, and so I'm considering a day of sitting in the sun and exploring a few monuments and maybe walking over to the 5 million tourists peak cherry blossoms. I have a bunch of stuff to do, but the weather is so tempting....


----------



## intinst

Susan in VA said:


> Good morning, all! (And good *morning*, Betsy! )


OK, *Who* are you and what have you done with our Susan who *always* does her Good Morning post late in the evening?


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

intinst said:


> OK, *Who* are you and what have you done with our Susan who *always* does her Good Morning post late in the evening?


*Thank *you, Intinst!


Betsy


----------



## geoffthomas

Hey c'mon guys, give my friend Susan a break.
After all, it is morning where she is whenever she perceives it.
So there.


----------



## angelad

Morning y'all.  I finally stopped by intime


----------



## Susan in VA

Thank you, Geoff. 

It's not exactly that I perceive midnight as morning , but some mornings there's just no computer time...

But <sigh>.... All those months I posted "conventionally" in the _morning_... how quickly they forget....


----------



## drenee

Susan, you wouldn't feel loved if someone didn't pick on you.  
By next week maybe we'll have someone new to torture.  
deb


----------



## intinst

Susan in VA said:


> Thank you, Geoff.
> 
> It's not exactly that I perceive midnight as morning , but some mornings there's just no computer time...
> 
> But <sigh>.... All those months I posted "conventionally" in the _morning_... how quickly they forget....


Susan, I mean this in a very good way, but after your time here at KB, I can't imagine you as conventional! Your style and grace come through the keyboard, so to speak. Post anytime you want, I'll still enjoy reading them.


----------



## Susan in VA

drenee said:


> Susan, you wouldn't feel loved if someone didn't pick on you.
> By next week maybe we'll have someone new to torture.
> deb


Start looking. There are ten thousand _other_ people to choose from. 

And thank you, Intinst.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

But none of them are as much fun as you are.  To torture, that is....










Betsy


----------



## Anne

drenee said:


> Good morning, Anne. It is interesting.
> Always something different.
> Next week we have to do a case by video
> because the defendant has MERSA. No way
> do any of us want to be in the court room
> with him.
> deb


 I would not want to be in the court room with him either


----------



## luvmy4brats

Cobbie said:


> Come on, everybody, stop picking on Susan. Like I would ever do such a thing...the very idea.
> 
> Susan, I've got your back but it will have to start later because I want to know about your "parking fiasco" yesterday. If you've already posted it point me in that direction. If not....


I'm not sure exactly how long she drove around looking for parking, but I think it was an hour and a half, including 20 minutes circling around in a parking garage. I felt really bad for her. It really was insanely crowded between the Cherry Blossom Festival and Spring Break. I thought I had it bad standing in line for 15 minutes to get Metro tickets.

I think I'll attempt the museum again in a few weeks, the BRATs had a lot of fun. The Butterfly Garden was a huge hit!


----------



## luvmy4brats

Cobbie said:


> Since you are both homeschooling you have the advantage of avoiding crowds in the future by visiting these places when regular school is in session.
> 
> Thanks for clarifying.


The downside is when I don't pay attention to when school breaks happen and make plans assuming it's like any other Thursday morning during the school year.


----------



## Susan in VA

Yeah, going into DC during spring break week AND cherry blossom peak time was not the best idea... we were planning to meet at 11, and I got to the right block at around 10.35, figuring that was plenty of time for parking and walking to the museum... an hour later (during which I had gone around the block _twice_, and _once _around the neighboring block) I gave up looking and went in search of a parking garage.... found one of those four blocks away, and since it's under a government building they want to see ID and search your trunk before they let you in... and then the parking garage was full, which I found out only after driving around it for probably twenty minutes more... finally gave in and went to the valet parking section. Could have taken a cab into town for that!

And then, as an encore, DD and I did it again today... by Metro. Inbound, as we were getting out at the Smithsonian, we heard that some other station had had a technical problem and so they weren't letting anyone into the Smithsonian station for about half an hour. So there were hundreds of people backed up in the entrance hallway. The people leaving the station had to fight their way out against that tide, since there had been no space left open for the ones leaving. Took us close to half an hour to get from the train up into daylight. Then on the way back we were in Metro rush hour. 'Nuff said. Overall, it saved us a few bucks over the parking garage, but no time. Next week should be better, once all the kids are back in school. 

OK, done venting.

We did have a great afternoon, though! We sat on the steps by the fountain outside the Museum of American History, DD splashed around in it with a couple of dozen other kids, we ate ice cream, and took full advantage of the sunshine today.


----------



## Susan in VA

LOL!  Especially since as of five minutes ago I am celebrating my one-year anniversary at Kindleboards.  It's a fun place to be.  Thanks, everyone.


----------



## intinst

Susan in VA said:


> LOL! Especially since as of five minutes ago I am celebrating my one-year anniversary at Kindleboards. It's a fun place to be. Thanks, everyone.


Congrats, Susan. Remember how you started?


Susan in VA said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> I don't actually own a Kindle *yet*, but expect to have one fairly soon because I've just won one as a prize.
> 
> I don't think I ever would have bought one on my own (too much time reading on a screen as it is, and would rather have a real book) but I was curious whether I should just sell it unopened or at least give it a try for a few weeks, and so I started researching them online, and found this site, and saw soooo many people who just love the little gadgets that now I'm leaning toward actually keeping it.
> 
> Please tell me that naming it is not really a requirement...
> 
> Susan


----------



## Susan in VA

Um.  How embarrassing.


----------



## Susan in VA

Clever, hmph.  That's at least the third time he's teased me with that first post.    How was I supposed to know any better?!?

But I do owe Intinst my choice of Oberon  --  I didn't know anything about the designs and he posted his, and I liked it so much I got the same one, a red dragon.  (And then I got the dragon a matching BB bag.  )


----------



## intinst

Susan in VA said:


> Clever, hmph. That's at least the third time he's teased me with that first post.


Last time, I promise. Kind of telling that we have the same taste in Oberons.


----------



## Susan in VA

intinst said:


> Kind of telling that we have the same taste in Oberons.


Unconventional though it may be.


----------



## intinst

Susan in VA said:


> Unconventional though it may be.


"Unconventional" is one of the nicer things I have had said about me.


----------



## Susan in VA

Seems to me someone called you a loon a few months ago....  (or maybe two people did?  Thinking Sailor and drenee)...  that was nice too


----------



## intinst

Susan in VA said:


> Seems to me someone called you a loon a few months ago.... (or maybe two people did? Thinking Sailor and drenee)... that was nice too


At least it doesn't require spoiler blackouts.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Good Morning!

Groggy this morning, dreamt about UPS deliveries all night...nice to be able to have the windows open and hear the birdies sing this morning.  59 here in northern VA.

Have a great one!

Betsy


----------



## Margaret

Good morning, everyone!  Congratulations on your anniversary, Susan.  It is very foggy outside today.  I am home from Mountain Top and I did not see any bears at all, which for me is a good thing.  Time to get the house in Easter company mode.  Enjoy your Saturdays!


----------



## Ann in Arlington

Good Morning! A little cooler than Betsy here. . .only 47. . .but we are up in the "hills" of Arlington. . . .it is supposed to hit 75 today but I won't be surprised if it gets even warmer than that.  Yesterday it was 80.  Made some blueberry muffins for breakfast. . .waiting for the guys to wake up to eat them. . . .probably make soda bread today as well to take to Easter dinner at my dad's house tomorrow. . . .

Easter Vigil Service tonight. . . .shouldn't have to wear coats this year (it starts outside)

Have a great day, everyone. . . . .


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Ann in Arlington said:


> Good Morning! A little cooler than Betsy here. . .only 47. . .but we are up in the "hills" of Arlington.


Sorry, used the netbook this morning, didn't realize in my groggy condition that the netbook is till dreaming of San Diego weather...it's 51 here. Going to make banana pancakes with strawberries on top for breakfast while we watch last night's F1 qualifying from Malaysia (auto racing).

Betsy


----------



## Leslie

Good morning everyone,

44 degrees here and foggy this morning.

Congratulations on your anniversary, Susan. I am coming up on my two year anniversary -- I joined on April 7, 2008. Hard to believe...where does the time go? Here's my first post:



Leslie said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> I am glad I found this site. I just ordered my Kindle yesterday, and now I begin the long, slow process of waiting for it to arrive. Looking forward to sharing tips and info with all of you.
> 
> MW


The MW is because I signed on as MaineWriter, a name I use on a bunch of different forums.

I have to chuckle at this post from Harvey:



Harvey said:


> I am getting close to ordering one - have been watching it closely and saving up. You may be one of our first Kindle owners... would love to hear how it works for you when you get it.
> 
> And see pix!!


I was one of the first actual Kindle owners here at KindleBoards...LOL

L


----------



## Susan in VA

Good morning!

Hazy now and 52, but I'm sure it will be sunny soon, and just as warm as yesterday. Thanks, Margaret and Leslie -- time flies, indeed!

Since DD's dad is heading to California tomorrow morning for next week's work, we're having our Easter dinner _today_. It's either that or postpone it by a whole week.

Wishing everyone a great Easter weekend, whether you're attending church or hunting eggs or just having a peaceful spring weekend.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Susan in VA said:


> Since DD's dad is heading to California tomorrow morning for next week's work, we're having our Easter dinner _today_. It's either that or postpone it by a whole week.


Is he okay with that? Didn't he have issues when you were going to have T'giving on a different day?

Betsy


----------



## drenee

Good morning, KB friends.  
Sunny out and the birds have been singing for hours.  
We too are having Easter dinner today.  DBF's (I can't use DF because newer posters think I mean my father instead of a boyfriend.  So his designation is DBF until he becomes, if ever, DH.  LOL) sister leaves for Germany in the morning.  

Susan, big congratulations on your anniversary.  Leslie, I had just read your first post last week.  I had actually considered starting a thread and quoting some of the "first" posts.  I had a reason at the time, which escapes me right now.

I'm planning on spending the day at the beach (at the lake) today.  Watching the duck couple who we've named George and Mary, and reading the day away.  

Have a wonderful Saturday.
deb


----------



## Susan in VA

I don't recall why we did it then, nor the reason for any "issues" (have I managed to put all that out of my mind so completely?), but it was probably unavoidable then too! It's_ his_ work schedule...

Deb, enjoy your day! Sounds like you have a great one planned.


----------



## geoffthomas

Hi all.
It is 50 in Derwood, MD and it is supposed to go up to 73 today.
With partly cloudy.  Great yard work weather.
Actually I think the 50's at night and mid 70s in the daytime is just about perfect.

And I LOVE Susan's first post.

If you think that the crowding because of the tourists is hard on residents of the area, try attempting to make a "normal" commute to work with all that crowd.  You would think that tourists would avoid "rush hour" and get on public transportation later in the am and either earlier or later in the pm - right? NO......
But I don't want to seem ungracious.  I remember (and try to remind other residents) that Washington, DC belongs to the entire nation.  And it is exciting when our neighbors from far away come to visit "their" capital city.  I believe everyone should visit the nation's capital.  For the history lessons as well as current events in civics and to enjoy the results of their tax dollars, such as the free museums. And the beautiful monuments.

Just sayin......


----------



## cheerio

60 just got a ton of rain.
hope it drys out


----------



## Jeff

Good morning, everyone. It looks like a pretty Easter weekend in store for central Texas. Hope you all have the same.


----------



## loonlover

Whew, it took a while to catch up on this post this morning.  I hate to think of all the others I will be checking shortly.

It is 55 here going to 76 with sunshine today.  Sounds like it will be a really good day.  We did have thunderstorms last night but I haven't checked to see how much rain fell.

Today will be a light chore day at home and another arena football game this evening.  Again, I will be sitting in front of the dressing room hallway to keep out anyone who tries to go in without a pass (no one has even tried yet).  An easy post with time to read during the game.

Hope everyone has a very nice Saturday.


----------



## Anju 

Good Morning everyone - have a good week-end and Happy Easter!


----------



## drenee

I think Intinst should be required to attend all meets so we can all hang on his every word.
deb


----------



## intinst

drenee said:


> I think Intinst should be required to attend all meets so we can all hang on his every word.
> deb


Hmm, appearance fees..


----------



## loonlover

Only if loonlover gets to come also.  I'd pick up some areas I've never been to as well as seeing some that I'd like to see more of.


----------



## Leslie

Good morning and happy Easter to those who celebrate the day...

47 degrees here and a little bit cloudy. Mom is coming over for lunch today. That's about all we have planned...

L


----------



## geoffthomas

Good Easter Sunday Morning.
It is 54 beautiful degrees in Fahrenheit in Derwood, MD.
It is expected to go up to 74 and be sunny all day.

Have a wonderful day all.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Good morning!

It's a bright beautiful morning here in northern VA.  The birds are singing, things are blooming and I'm reading KB on my iPad.  Great fun!

Have a great day, everyone!

Betsy


----------



## drenee

Happy Easter morning, as Leslie so nicely put it, to those who celebrate.  

44 degrees currently, but the sun is shining.  A cool front moved through last evening while we 
were sitting on the deck before dinner.  The temperature went from 80 to 60 in about a half an hour.
It's expected to be 74 today.  
Have a wonderful Sunday, KB friends.
deb


----------



## Margaret

Good morning, everyone.  It is a beautiful sunny day here.  We are meeting the family for church and then will have company for brunch and dinner - a busy, but good day ahead!  Happy Easter to those who are celebrating, and happy Sunday to all!


----------



## Ann in Arlington

Good Morning!  Lovely day on tap with warm breezes and sunshine. . . .dinner with family later today. . . .still to be determined if I'm to bring the ham. . . .

Have a great day everyone. . . .Happy Easter. . . .and Blessed Passover. . . . .


----------



## Anju 

Happy Day to everyone, and to those who celebrate as well in your own way.

Looks like Betsy has it all down pat!


----------



## Leslie

My husband invites my Mom over for lunch and plans a nice Easter menu. Then he goes off to the grocery store and surprise! It's closed for the holiday. LOL. So we are having an Easter lunch of hamburgers and potato chips. 

L


----------



## Edward C. Patterson

Happy Easter and Pesach to all.

Edward C. Patterson


----------



## Anju 

Leslie said:


> My husband invites my Mom over for lunch and plans a nice Easter menu. Then he goes off to the grocery store and surprise! It's closed for the holiday. LOL. So we are having an Easter lunch of hamburgers and potato chips.
> 
> L


oh that sounds soooo good! Enjoy!


----------



## cheerio

rainy


----------



## angelad

Edward C. Patterson said:


> Happy Easter and Pesach to all.
> 
> Edward C. Patterson


Happy Holidays Y'all.


----------



## loonlover

It's cloudy with a chance of thunderstorms this afternoon.  The high is to be 81 or so and it is very pleasant outside right now.

No plans for today.  We'll just take it as it comes. 

Hope everyone has a very nice Easter Sunday.


----------



## Jeff

Good morning, everyone. It's 68 going toward 81 here in the middle of Texas where three dozen Easter eggs are hiding from the little grandkids and the great-grandkids. Have a happy day.


----------



## Susan in VA

Good morning, everyone, and happy Easter!

Sunny and warm here.  We'll be taking DD's dad to the airport in an hour and then she and I are going to my parents'  house to hunt eggs.  Cooked the Easter dinner yesterday, so today is a lazy day.  (Except for school deadlines coming up this week, which I need to make a serious dent in tonight.  And I suppose some laundry might have to get done too.) 

Starting my second KB year today, and looking forward to many more good book recommendations, meetups, online friends, and fun...  not so much to any further enabling, though!


----------



## Andra

OK, I'm REALLY late today, but we were at my Mom's and there is no high speed internet anywhere near their farm...
Happy Easter everyone.


----------



## Leslie

Good morning everybody,

Happy Monday. 36 degrees here and another nice day is predicted. It was close to 80 yesterday, with lots of sun. Nice!

L


----------



## geoffthomas

Good Monday morning!

It is 54 in Derwood, MD and it is predicted to go to 78 and sunny.

Have a great day.


----------



## Margaret

Good morning, everyone!  Another warm and sunny day is predicted for our area today.  Everyone in my house is back to work or school after the holiday weekend except for me.  I have some cleaning up to do from yesterday and then some papers to mark. It is not too bad a way to spend a Monday. We had twenty people for Easter brunch and eight for dinner last evening.  It was wonderful spending time with the family, but a quiet day is a good thing as well -and I have the added benefit of leftovers for the next couple days.  I hope that those on the west coast have remained safe during the earthquake. Enjoy your Mondays!


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Good morning!

Sounds like everyone had a nice day yesterday!  Hope everyone in southern Cal is ok after the earthquake!

Cloudy today and 49 degrees here in northern VA.  Going to work on taxes, ugh, and some other things.

Everyone have a fantastic day!

Betsy


----------



## luvmy4brats

Good morning everybody. It looks like it's going to be a beutiful day. I may take the BRATs to the park and do our schoolwork there.  

I hope everyone has a great day!


----------



## cheerio

Good Morning,
60s and hopefully dry after the rain we had last night


----------



## loonlover

81 today and partly cloudy today.  Maybe I'll finish mowing the back yard.

Hope all those on the west coast are safe and sound this morning.

Everyone have a great day!


----------



## Jeff

Good morning from deep in the heart of Texas where it's 66 degrees.


----------



## Anju 

good morning from deep in the heart of Mexico where it is 63 deg., and a nice day is expected.


----------



## Edward C. Patterson

Well it's 63 degrees (same as my age) here in NJ, and I'm heading down to the doctor to see if my heart's still beating and then home to PA.

Ed Patterson


----------



## Elmore Hammes

Good morning. Sunshine at the moment in central Indiana, but a few showers expected today. Moderate temps in the 60's and possibly 70's. Hope everyone has an enjoyable day.
Elmore


----------



## loca

Its really windy here in my parts, but at least its very sunny.


----------



## Susan in VA

Another beautiful day here!  

Couple of errands today, and probably some park/playground time for us as well.

Happy birthday Ed!


----------



## Margaret

Good morning, everyone!  Another warm (86 degrees) day is predicted for here with the possibility of some rain this morning.  The weather must be in an "I do not feel like going back to work" mood to match mine.  Oh well, only four days until the weekend.  Enjoy your Tuesdays!


----------



## Richard in W.Orange

OK, things are just to busy in my world ... I can't remember the last time I was here.

As the dawn breaks (is breaking) over NYC we're in for another beautiful day (yesterday on my trip home the temp was 78!). Busy is good, right?


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

gonna be a hot one today here in northern VA--almost 90 predicted.  61 now.  The cardinals and titmice have been serenading me all morning.  No wood thrush yet!

Taxes today.  ugh.

Everyone have a great one!

Betsy


----------



## Leslie

Good morning everyone,

48 degrees and a high in the 60s predicted for today. We broke a record on Sunday with a temp of 78 (I think that's what I read).

Too bad for Butler, but I was rooting for Duke.

L


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

I was rooting for Duke (ACC team like my alma mater MD) but wouldn't have been upset if Butler had won!  Butler almost pulled it off!  

Betsy


----------



## Leslie

Betsy the Quilter said:


> I was rooting for Duke (ACC team like my alma mater MD) but wouldn't have been upset if Butler had won! Butler almost pulled it off!
> 
> Betsy


Yes, it was a good game. Fun to watch.


----------



## Andra

Good Morning Everyone.
I'm running late this morning - traffic is gonna be terrible...
Yesterday was the first day of the 2nd week of parks training - it went MUCH better than last time.  We had the DSL circuits upgraded and the modems changed out and now have a much more stable environment.  I think we got all 60 users logged into the application in about 15 minutes and last time it took over an hour and folks were still having problems.
It looks like I'm going to move on to something else for the rest of the week.


----------



## Ann in Arlington

Good Morning!  'Sposed to be near 90 today. . . .people will be complaining about the heat!  (Not me, though. . . .I just wish I didn't have to spend most of the day indoors. . . .may take my lunch break in the center courtyard. . . . .)

Have a great one, everybody!


----------



## geoffthomas

Good Tuesday Morning.
It is 61  in Derwood, going up to 86 and sunny now that the little shower has gone.
Have a nice day.


----------



## Anju 

morning everyone - another beautiful day wherever you are!


----------



## Elmore Hammes

Good morning, everyone. A southerly wind is bringing warm temps and winds from 10 to 40 mph to central Indiana. Day is starting off at 65 and heading for 83.

I hope everyone has a safe and enjoyable day.
Elmore


----------



## Susan in VA

Good morning everyone!

Wish I could be outdoors today, but I'll be at the computer most of the day.      

Enjoy your day!


----------



## Andra

Interesting thing about running late this morning - it was already light when I was driving in, so I got to enjoy some more wildflowers.  And I didn't stress about the traffic, just moseyed along.  The view going across Town Lake (excuse me, Lady Bird Lake) was sweet.


----------



## loonlover

Good morning all.

Supposed to be up to 79 today with a lake wind advisory.  It seems we have been having those more lately.  It really does not affect me, but I'm sure some of the crappie fisherman are getting a little tired of not being able to fish.

Hope everyone has a great day and can enjoy the spring weather for at least a few minutes.


----------



## Jeff

Good morning, all. Still too windy here in central Texas to take any pictures of wild flowers.


----------



## Margaret

Good morning, Everyone!  It is already near seventy degrees here and expected to be close to ninety by this afternoon with lots of sunshine.  A beautiful beach day - not so great for a school day.  On a day like this seventh grade boys tend to smell like wet dogs, and their minds are definitely not focused on the joy of learning how to cite sources in MLA format.  Actually, I can't promise that mine will be either.  Enjoy your Wednesdays!


----------



## Andra

Happy Wednesday Everyone.
It rained here last night and it's still muggy.  Thunderstorms are in the forecast - hopefully this will knock down some more oak pollen...
I'm packing up my kayak box because I hope the weather clears up later so I can paddle this evening.


----------



## kevin63

72 degrees and overcast in St. Louis this morning.  Was supposed to have a big storm last night, but it hasn't shown up yet.


----------



## Leslie

Good morning everyone,

39 degrees and sunny right now. Kevin, great to see you! It's been awhile.

Another busy day for me...

L


----------



## geoffthomas

59 going to 86 and sunny.


----------



## Ann in Arlington

Good Morning, Campers!

66 and sunny.  Another summer day on tap with highs near 90. . . . .And yet, I resist turning on the A/C. . .  . . . actually, after work yesterday, I was sitting and reading while waiting for DH to pick me up for the ride home.  It was quite breezy (glad I had a Kindle 'cause book pages would NOT have stayed put) but very drying. . . .felt almost like a sirocco.  Very atypical for this area, but then it's 25 degrees above average too, and the humidity hasn't yet settled in for the season. . . . . . 

Have a great one, folks.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Good morning!

Unlike Ann, we turned on the AC for part of each day the last two days.  (Monday, we waited a bit too long, if you want to know my opinion. )  But we did eat lunch yesterday with a friend from San Dieog at a restaurant overlooking the river, and it was quite pleasant.  Haven't done that since we were in San Diego! 

More work on taxes today.  Less iPad playing.  Maybe.

Betsy


----------



## drenee

Good morning.  70 degrees already this morning.  
I'd say that's unusual for our area this early in the season.
Working at home today.  
deb


----------



## Anju 

morning -  64 and due to be in upper 70's lower 80's and sunny today.  Haven't been outside yet so it's nice and cool in the house.

Enjoy your day everyone.


----------



## Jeff

Good morning, all. Still windy here but the mockingbirds don't seem to mind.


----------



## loonlover

Good morning all.

I slept later than usual this morning - 9AM.  Still not totally awake and the older I get the longer it takes the eyes to focus in the mornings.  So I'm posting without wearing my glasses.

It's warm and going to get warmer today; then a cold front is to come through this afternoon.  May have thunderstorms later.  Still supposed to be very windy today.

Hope everyone has a great Wednesday.


----------



## crebel

Good Morning!  I had posted earlier, but our server is apparently wonky after last night's storms (Kevin, I think the storms that never made it to St. Louis went north and got us), so got kicked out instead.  Our 42 degree weather (we have already had our expected high of 49) is quite a change from yesterday's high 70s.  The lilacs are budding as are the flowering trees - one more good sunny day and everything should be blooming.  I love Spring.

Everyone have a safe and happy day.


----------



## Anne

luvmy4brats said:


> Good morning everybody. It looks like it's going to be a beutiful day. I may take the BRATs to the park and do our schoolwork there.
> 
> I hope everyone has a great day!


That sounds like a great idea


----------



## angelad

Very Rainy MOrning to y'all!


----------



## geoffthomas

We don't bother with A/C this early but that is because as soon as the weather turns, we go out on the porch.










and when it gets warmer, we turn on the two ceiling fans.

Just sayin......


----------



## Dana

geoffthomas said:


> We don't bother with A/C this early but that is because as soon as the weather turns, we go out on the porch.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and when it gets warmer, we turn on the two ceiling fans.
> 
> Just sayin......


Oh WOW!!!! I'm in love! Kindle, glass of tea, that GORGEOUS porch and great view................... could hibernate there for days.


----------



## Susan in VA

Good morning!

No A/C yet for me yet, but only because I have two ceiling fans, one in the kitchen and one over the stairs in the middle of the house.  Otherwise the warmth would produce total lethargy.  

Geoff, that porch is lovely.  Enjoy.


----------



## kevin63

48 degrees and cold this morning in St. Louis after the rain brought the cold front in.


----------



## Margaret

Good morning, everyone!  Another warm day is expected here, but tomoorow should be more spring and less summer like.  Actually, it was not too bad at school yesterday.  The building has not really warmed up yet and it has not been humid.  With the windows open and the ceiling fans running, my house has been comfortable as well.  Geoff, your porch is beautiful - a perfect place to watch spring and summer.  Enjoy your Thursdays!


----------



## Leslie

Good morning,

54 degrees right now which looks like it is close to our high expected today. Mostly cloudy is predicted. Have a good Thursday everyone...

L


----------



## luvmy4brats

Good morning! It's starting off as a beautiful day. It doesn't look like it's supposed to be nearly as warm as yesterday. 

Stayed up too late last night and up too early this morning. Better go dig up some coffee.


----------



## Ann in Arlington

Well, we're scheduled for one more day of Summer before returning to Spring on Friday. . . .66 now, high of 85 predicted, it's 80 in the house right now. . .windows open, ceiling fans on. . . . .closer to 75 downstairs. . . . .

Good Morning everyone. . . . . .

<one more week of work. . .>


----------



## geoffthomas

Good beautiful Thursday morning.
It is 68 in Derwood, MD going up to 82 and partly cloudy called for.
Today is my wife's birthday - so lobster tail for her tonight (yes I can cook).
Have a great day.


----------



## kdawnbyrd

Lobster tail? What time is dinner? LOL


----------



## loonlover

Good morning all.

It appears we will have a day of spring today with a high of only 65.  The temperature will start climbing again tomorrow and we'll be back to summer by Sunday.

Hope everyone has a great Thursday.


----------



## Elmore Hammes

Good morning. The April "summer" has left central Indiana in a hurry, with rain and temps in the 40's today. Feels like winter after unseasonably high temps in the 70's and 80's!

Have a wonderful day.
Elmore


----------



## Anju 

good morning everyone, 64 deg now, lower 80's later - be inteesting to see what our new house will be like!  Maybe another 4 weeks!  DH gets to pack


----------



## intinst

Good Morning. Leaving in a few minutes to see the surgeon about my knee. Should know the gory details when I leave the office.


----------



## Jeff

Good morning, everyone. It's 43 and too cold here to sit outside and watch the birds. Good luck with the knee, intinst.


----------



## crebel

Only 32 here this morning on its way to 50, but the sun is shining and rain has moved out.  I couldn't believe the the temps for the Northeast on the news last night - you guys were 30 degrees warmer than Florida - in April!

Geoff, Happy Birthday to your wife.  Please thank her for sharing you with us and enjoy the lobster!

Dona, So exiciting about your house!  Is anyone taking pictures?

Intinst, Good luck with the surgeon.  I pray you get relief.

Everybody have a safe and happy day.


----------



## Andra

Good Morning all.  As Jeff reported earlier, it was colder this morning in the middle of Texas - 44 at my house.  But the sun is shining and we are headed for the mid 70s... And I just got a call that I have to go over to the other building to look at a problem computer - awww


----------



## angelad

Its kinda chilly in my parts too, I was getting used to sunshine


----------



## Susan in VA

Good morning, all! Another summery day here, and the lilac is almost in bloom. And _everything_ is covered in pollen. My car, normally red, looks pale orange.  Have a great Thursday, everyone!


----------



## drenee

Started out 55 at 5:30 this morning when I left home.  
By the time I got out of court at 11:30 it was 77.  I 
drove about 30 miles to have lunch.  By the time I 
got there it was sprinking.  By the time I had finished 
lunch it was 50 and pouring rain.  

Happy Birthday to Mrs. Geoff.  

deb


----------



## Margaret

Good morning, everyone!  It is raining a little here and should be much cooler.  The high is only expected to get into the mid-fifties.  It should be a fun day at school today.  We are having a book launch and authors' reception for the fifth grade students today.  The published copies of the books they wrote as a final project on their state research arrived yesterday. Unfortunately, they are not available for Kindle, but the kids will be thrilled to finally see the fininshed products.  We are celebrating with cookies and sparkling cider.  Please keep your fingers crossed that I am able to transport 30 glass bottles of cider from home to school without breaking anything.  Have a great Friday!


----------



## Leslie

Good morning everyone,

Margaret, sounds like a fun event at your school. I hope it is a success!

44 degrees here and raining. We are off to Baltimore for the last college visit with Hannah. Of course my computer is going with me so I'll post updates over the weekend. One nice thing about traveling--more reading time for me. Yeah!

L


----------



## Margaret

Leslie, Have a good and safe trip.  Make sure to wave as you pass by Philly!


----------



## Leslie

Message to Betsy, message to Betsy...

You haven't checked in for a few days. Has your iPad totally taken over your life? We're all thinking about you...let us know that you are okay!

L


----------



## Leslie

Margaret said:


> Leslie, Have a good and safe trip. Make sure to wave as you pass by Philly!


Thanks, Margaret. Will do!

L


----------



## crebel

Good Morning to all.  No big plans for the weekend here other than my MIL returns to her apartment in our basement on Sunday after wintering in Florida.  That is both   and   !  Hope you all have more fun plans.

Be safe on your trip Leslie.  How was dinner Geoff?

Safe and happy day to all.


----------



## Ann in Arlington

I was having the same thoughts about Besty. . . . . . .

Cooled off today. . . . .lots of rain last night (some of which landed on the floor because I forgot to close a couple of windows  ) . . . .sunny today, but not expected to get much above 60. . . .pollen is all washed out of the air which will be good for those who are sensitive. . . . . .


----------



## loonlover

39 going to 72 and sunny today.  

Should be a pretty day to observe through windows as I am wandering the concourse at the arena in order to make sure no one gets in that shouldn't.  The last I heard around 10,000 tickets had been sold so it won't be quite as hectic as the George Strait concert.

Have a safe trip, Leslie.

Hope everyone has a great Friday and beginning to their weekend.


----------



## Anju 

Good luck Leslie/Hannah!

Same ol' same ol' here.  60's to 80's, hope this means a wet summer being so warm so early  

Only difference is the doctor said I can use the walker again!  Still have to wear the brace, but at least I can move around without my pusher


----------



## Jeff

Good morning, everyone. It's 41 here, going toward the mid 70s. Hope to finish reading Gertie's new book today so I can scout locations for a central Texas meeting of Kindle board members this weekend. 

Okay, Betsy, where are you?


----------



## geoffthomas

Good Morning on this lovely Friday.
It is 46 in Derwood, MD and we expect it to go up to 59 and be sunny.
This is a big drop from yesterday's high.

Chris - thanks for asking. Yeah the dinner was good.
Small fillet mignons, several lobster tails, baked potato with sour cream, caesar salad and a nice crusty sourdough bread.
And some raspberry/apple sparking juice.
And yes, I did all the cooking myself.
It was a nice evening.

Have a great day all.


----------



## Elmore Hammes

The coldest start to the day this month in central Indiana, at 35 degrees. Heading for the mid 50's with sunshine.

Hope everyone has a wonderful day and weekend.
Elmore


----------



## Susan in VA

Good morning, all!  

Lots of rain here last night, and strong winds which knocked over a bunch of planters and stuff.  

Sunny and much cooler now.  Had a nice long lunch planned with a friend up in Arlington but we had to postpone, so I have the entire afternoon off with no plans.    

Betsy hasn't posted in the quilting class for a few days either, although she was planning to post our supply list several days ago...  hope she's ok, and just glued to the iPad!


----------



## Leslie

Susan in VA said:


> Betsy hasn't posted in the quilting class for a few days either, although she was planning to post our supply list several days ago... hope she's ok, and just glued to the iPad!


Except she should be able to post to KBoards from her iPad....

Of course, I should assume she is just fine and dandy and this little posting vacation of hers gives me the chance to post wildly and beat her in numbers...although I have given up on trying to pass intinst.

L


----------



## Susan in VA

Leslie said:


> Except she should be able to post to KBoards from her iPad....


Hmm, that's true. We had a fairly strong storm last night; it's possible she lost power.


----------



## Andra

Morning all.
It's a beautiful day, even more so since I'm not at work!  I have a mini vacation and we are going camping.  I'm not sure how much I'll be on the next few days...
So everyone have a great weekend!


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Helllllooooo!

I'm posting this from the grocery store's Starbucks because the idiots doing my neighbors' construction project cut a main cable feeder line to our house (putting in a mailbox!!!) on Tuesday at noon and I haven't had cable access since.  Finally was able to divert to someplace with wireless today while we were out.  (My dear dear husband is doing the grocery shopping while I download four days worth of email and catch up on KindleBoards!

Quilters, the supply list will be posted by tomorrow, one way or another!  (I'm going to be at a friend's house who has wireless!)

Now rethinking the whole I don't need a 3G iPad.    Of course, if I had ordered a 3G, I still wouldn't have had it, so it wouldn't have helped.    Also thinking about switching to Verizon FiOS as the cable company, despite my very clear report, sent not one but TWO trucks to work on my junction box instead of some one who can fix a cable!

Betsy


----------



## Jeff

Troublesome as it may be we're glad that's all it was keeping you off line, Betsy.


----------



## Margaret

Betsy, I am happy to hear that you are ok.  I hope the technical problems are fixed soon.


----------



## Anju 

WHEW!

Glad to hear that's all it was Betsy!


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Using my neighbors' wireless access (from my iPad) while I wait for the cable truck...not holding my breath.  The contractor whose subcontractor cut the wire spliced a wire in so we have TV now (though not HD) so my husband can get his news fix....I think Cox will arrive about the time the national news comes on, LOL!

If I'd had any idea it would take this long to get reconnected, I would have gone to the library Wednesday afternoon!

Now, three days of reading to catch up on!

Betsy


----------



## Blanche

Fabulous morning here.  Have the day off and my husband is at work  .  It feels so nice to have the house to myself without the radio going or the the sound of the tv going somewhere in the background.  Took the dogs for a walk... weather was overcast but warm.  Then came back and finished up my homework for the week and made a pot of soup in the crockpot.  Now getting ready to hit the couch with a good book and meet my husband who should be home in another hour.  All in peaceful, uninterrupted quiet.... Ahhhhhh...


----------



## Leslie

Good morning and greetings from Baltimore,

I have no idea what the temperature is but it is pleasant and the window is open. Lots of beautiful flowers and green grass everywhere. It is much more spring than it is home in Maine.

At the airport yesterday, after very carefully packing all my liquids in a one quart ziplock bag, I forgot to take them out of my backpack. LOL. But the security guards didn't seem to notice or care. I did take my computer, Kindle and cellphone out, plus I took off my shoes and raincoat, so obviously they saw I was trying to be a good do-bee. The security guy also complimented me on my L.L. Bean tote bag socks...that's a first.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Good morning!  A beautiful cold morning here, it was 36 when I got up....38 now in northern VA.  

I have internet again due to the contractor next door patching the cut cables together with 50 cents worth of thin copper wire.  I went ballistic last night when after two calls in two hours, yet another cable repairman came who COULD NOT REPAIR the cut cable.  "Oh, that's a cut feeder line.  I can't fix that.  They told me it was a drop box repair."  This is the 3rd repairman to arrive and tell me that.

Sigh.  Oh, well, we're going to a nice car event at a friend's home...he invites the club over for lunch and to use his garages (he has lifts!  The guys go crazy!)  And beautiful grounds. And wireless.  Should be good for my zen. 

Betsy


----------



## Margaret

Good morning, everyone!  It feels like springtime here, slightly chilly this morning, but sunny and warmish by this afternoon.  Betsy, I hope that you enjoy your day after the last few aggravating ones you have had.  Leslie, love the socks!  Do they still sell them?  My middle son makes a point of never wearing plain socks.  I try to buy unique designs for him when I can find them.
Our Authors' Reception was a success.  The kids were so excited and proud of what they had created.  One funny thing happened though.  After we had read through the books, I served each of the kids a small cup of sparkling cider and toasted them ending my little speech we cheers and they clinked their glasses and drank.  As I was doing this with my third class, I looked up and saw the school secretary taking a family with perspective students through the school.  I had the urge to say -"Well, it IS Friday, and it must be happy hour somewhere."  I restrained myself, explained, and even got to show off the books.  So all was well and I still have a job.
Enjoy your Saturdays!


----------



## Anju 

Love the socks Leslie - at least you know he was attentive.

Hope you get hooked up again soon Betsy, but since it i the weekend  

Everyone have a good weekend, I probably overdid it yesterday so going to be lazy this weekend with a little walking, don't care for any kind of relapse.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Dona--

take it easy, we want you to be healthy!

A call to the cable company says they completed the repairs during the night, so we'll see, I'm reconnecting everything...

Betsy


----------



## Ann in Arlington

Good Morning. . . .46 going to 65. . . . . I liked it better last week when it was 80.  Laundry today, and going through the pile of stuff that's accumulated on my desk in the last couple of weeks. . . . . .

Have a great one, everyone!


----------



## Leslie

Margaret, I don't know that they sell them anymore. I saw them the one time in the store when I bought them. If I knew then what I know now, I would have bought a dozen pairs...

L


----------



## Margaret

Dona, Please take care of yourself.  We want you to stay on that road to recovery, even if it means taking baby steps.


----------



## geoffthomas

Good Morning.
It is 44 and we expect a high of 64 with a lot of sun.
Get better slow and sure, Dona.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Anju No. 469 said:


> Hope you get hooked up again soon Betsy, but since it i the weekend


Well despite what the cable tech told me this morning the work has not been completed and despite what they told me last night, my cable might still be out till Wednesday. Sigh. Oh, well, it's a tiny little thing in the grand scheme of things. I think I won't sweat the small stuff (easy for me to say since I have Internet access right now. 

The only thing keeping me connected to KindleBoards:









Betsy


----------



## Ann in Arlington

Make sure you keep on 'em and then make them credit back your bill. . . . . .I mean, it's not their fault it went out, but it is certainly their fault that it wasn't fixed in a timely fashion. . . . Are you Cox cable?  'Cause we usually get pretty good service from Comcast up here.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Yes, I'm definitely going to get a credit.  And until this week, I had had no problems with Cox (although I've heard horror stories about Comcast).   Was very pleased with the service. Added a pic to my previous post showing what's keeping me online.

Checking FiOS prices now....

Betsy


----------



## Jeff

Good morning. It's about 55 in central Texas. We're about to head south to check out Salado, Texas (a bit north of Austin) as a potential Kindleboards meeting place. If I can find the right thread when we get back I'll post pictures.


----------



## Susan in VA

Good morning, all!  MUCH chillier here today, though it still looks sunny and beautiful.

Betsy, I heard last night on the radio that Verizon has a deal on FiOS through April 15th or 17th (don't recall the exact date)...  reduced fees for the first six months, I believe.  Didn't pay too much attention since we already have it here, and other than not having a connection when the power goes out, it's great.

Catching up on paperwork today...  and working on two papers for school that are due Tuesday.  

Everyone have a nice Saturday...  Dona, take it easy!


----------



## loonlover

Good morning.  A bright sunny morning with a high of 76 today.  Yesterday's high was predicted to be 72 and, at least in downtown North Little Rock it got to 81 per the time/temp sign across from the arena.  I wouldn't know exactly how warm it was as I was indoors all day.

A few chores today and a little resting after yesterday's length.  

Dona, please take it slow.

Hope everyone has a really enjoyable Saturday.


----------



## Jeff

Verizon is the worst company that I've ever dealt with. 

About a year and a half ago I bought a high speed USB modem for $100.00 with a 2-year service contract from Alltel under a 30 day money-back guarantee offer. It was great so I kept it. 

Then Verizon bought Alltel and everything started going down hill. A couple of months ago it got so bad that I couldn't use it. After numerous long conversations with Verizon customer service it was decided that my modem had gone bad but since I'd had it for a year it was no longer under warranty. Oh well. 

So I went to the local Verizon store to buy a new modem. The "technical expert" said that I couldn't buy a new modem unless I brought my computer in. I said that I wasn't willing to do that. He said, okay, bye.

I called Verizon and told them that I wanted to quit. They said that was fine but I owed them $200.00 for the full price of the modem. I argued that I had no service. 

Bottom line: They disconnected my service and billed me for $280.00.


----------



## OliviaD

I agree, Jeff, that Verizon is not what it's cracked up to be.  Had my share of problems with them.  I'll be switching as soon as my contracts run out.

Good morning everyone!! Doing great this beautiful morning.  Still basking in the glow of my new K2 that my DH bought me yesterday.  (It wasn't really new, but it had never been used since the owner had gotten two of them for Christmas, Lucky Dog, and then decided to buy a DX!)  Well, I'm happy with it.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Good morning!  Another cool morning.  But yesterday was absolutely beautiful and today should be as well.

As for the comm/cable companies, I don't think any of them are what they are cracked up to be; but my only recourse when being jerked around is to investigate other options.  I'm ready to try a different set of fools, especially if I can save some money for awhile.

Hope all are well this beautiful Sunday morning!

Betsy


----------



## Margaret

Good morning, everyone!  It should be a beautifule day here as well after a cool morning.  Betsy, maybe switching companies will at least give you a decent deal for the first year or so. We have not had any trouble with Comcast, but it seems to me that they should have been able to fix your problem by now. I am off to church and then to the food store - my normal Sunday routine.


----------



## Leslie

Good morning everyone,

Another nice morning in Baltimore with an unknown temperature but it feels warm. Yesterday was beautiful and we spent lots of time looking at flowers and flowering trees. Lovely! Then we went to the American Museum of Visionary Art which were the art was totally unexpected (a model of the Luisitania made from toothbpicks) and very, very cool. Dinner with friends in the evening and then I had really wacky dreams all night.

Off to the Maryland Institute College of Art for an all day open house so I won't be online today. Talk to you all later...

L


----------



## geoffthomas

Good Sunday Morning.
It is 39 in Derwood, MD and it is expected to go up to 73 and be sunny.
I am off to church.
Have a great day.


----------



## loonlover

Good morning.  It looks like it will be a beautiful day in central Arkansas.

I won't know for sure, tho, as I will be sitting on the arena floor inflating balloons to be used as a kind of canopy above the floor at a trade show scheduled for Tuesday.   This is my third year to help with this endeavor.  At least we have fun talking and laughing while we are working.

Hope everyone has a great and glorious Sunday.


----------



## drenee

Good Sunday morning.  It must be chilly because the furnace is running.  
I believe the high is supposed to be 70 today.  
deb


----------



## Elmore Hammes

Good morning, all. Starting off at 50 in central Indiana this morning, headed up near 70 with a mix of sun and clouds. Should be a pleasant day. I've got Church later this morning and an afternoon helping out with the youth program, and will hopefully get a little writing and reading done this evening. Have a wonderful day.
Elmore


----------



## Anju 

Guess I never thought of how all those balloons got up there   Sounds like fun instead of walking around checking windows  

Baltimore sounds pretty cool - waiting for Hannah's reaction.

Good morning y'all, have a wonderful day.


----------



## Jeff

Good morning, everyone. It looks like it should be a pretty day today.


----------



## Susan in VA

Good morning!  Finished the taxes last night, nice to be able to check that off the list.  The bad news is that I only tackled them because I didn't feel like doing homework.    So that really has to happen today.  Beautiful sunshine, hoping to also take an hour or so to be outside.  Now, if only laptops had e-ink, then I could combine the two....

Have a great Sunday, everyone!


----------



## drenee

Good morning.  I traveled to my mom's last night instead of waiting till this morning.  
You would think that because I was not in a hurry and it was not 5:00a.m. I would
remember everything.  Not the case.  At 11:00 last night I realized I did not bring my
bag that contains my makeup, hair supplies, meds.  I'm hoping I have a compact in my
purse.  I don't wear a ton of makeup so that's no big deal.  My mom has some hair stuff,
so my hair should be okay.  My allergy med is the only thing I wish I had.  It wasn't 
funny last night, but it's kind of funny this morning.  I'll be able to get ready in about 10 
minutes.  
Grand jury today.  As of Friday we only had 13 cases to present.  We should be done by
noon or so.  
41 currently.  High expected of 70.  Have a great Monday, KB friends.
deb


----------



## Margaret

Good morning, everyone!  It will be chiily this morning, but the temperatures should be in the high sixties by this afternoon - a nice sunny start to the work week.  Leslie, I hope the college visit went well.  It must be getting fairly close to decision making time for Hannah, isn't it?  I have Kindergarten and first grade today, so I will be spending my time reading Stone Soup and The Three Little Pigs.  Enjoy your Mondays!


----------



## Leslie

Good morning everyone,

Still in Baltimore but we will be leaving shortly. I have my boarding passes all printed. I LOVE online check-in.

The visit did go well, Margaret. Thanks for asking. However, the decision as to which college to attend is still not crystal clear. More thinking for Hannah plus she wants to talk to some people she knows who are graduates of both places. We have until May 1st to make the final decision.

L


----------



## Ann in Arlington

Ohhh. . . .Leslie, you should make 'em PDF and put 'em on your Kindle and see if they'll scan 'em that way. 

Good Morning all. . . .definitely counting down the days to no more work for a while. . . . .


----------



## loonlover

Good morning all.  It's 47 going to 80 today with sunshine.  Sounds like it will be a really pretty day.  It also appears that most of the pine and oak pollen is gone.  At least my van was not green this morning.

Lunch with some fellow retirees on the agenda today; then working four or so hours at the arena as vendors set up for a trade show tomorrow.  Some good reading time and maybe the chance to show off my Kindle.

Hope everyone has a great Monday.


----------



## Anju 

Glad the only meds you left behind were your allergy thingies! deb!
May 1 will be here before we know it.  Sounds like Hannah is really going through this intellectually.  Fingers crossed for her.
Ann it does not seem like it is already time for you to start goofing off again.


Gonna be  low 60's to low 80's today -
everyone have a terrific Monday.


----------



## jonfmerz

Good morning everyone!  Waiting for a new trailer for the TV show I'm producing to download (the boys in LA were up all night, lol) and I'm chomping at the bit to see it!  Looks to be a gorgeous day here outside of Boston.  Finally got rid of all that rain!  Hope you all have a great one!


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Good morning!

Beautiful day today, going to finish our taxes...just have the part to do that deals with my business. The cable repairman came yesterday and fixed everything, hurray!  (Despite not realizing what he had to fix until I showed him, sheesh!)

Friends came over for dinner, we had a very nice day yesterday!  Hope everyone has  great day!

Betsy


----------



## Jeff

Good morning everyone. It's 55 deep in the heart of Texas. Where is everybody?


----------



## Susan in VA

Good morning.  I, for one, am right where I always am.    

Beautifully sunny day again, forecast says low 70s, then rain tomorrow and partly cloudy the rest of the week, so I'm going to try to finish all indoor stuff early and take a couple of hours to be outdoors this afternoon.  Or maybe find a place where I can do paperwork outdoors.  

Have a good Monday, everyone!


----------



## Jeff

Cobbie said:


> Right here, just too exhausted from fending off Scarlet...and you.


Glad to see you. Scarlet needed a little help.

How about Andra? She's been AWOL for a few days.


----------



## Susan in VA

Jeff said:


> Glad to see you. Scarlet needed a little help.


_Scarlet _needed help?   When it takes the combined efforts of Cobbie and me to keep her in line?


----------



## drenee

Currently 51.  High of 63 and some rain showers traveling through. 
Have a wonderful Tuesday, KB friends.
For those interested, the new season of Deadliest Catch starts this evening.
deb


----------



## Margaret

Good morning, everyone!  Our weather here sounds as though it is going to be a duplicate of Deb's.  I hope everyone has a good Tuesday.


----------



## Leslie

Good morning everyone,

Back home in Maine where it is a frosty 27 degrees this morning. Brrr! A high of 54 with lots of sun is predicted. Have a great day everybody...

L


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Good morning from northern VA where it's a cool 48 right now.  Going out to lunch with my quilting partner and another quilting friend, yay!

Leslie, glad we had good weather for your trip to Maryland!  So often on the weekend it's been yucky.  We saved our best for you!  (That sacrificial goat worked!)

Everyone have a great day!

Betsy


----------



## Leslie

Betsy the Quilter said:


> Leslie, glad we had good weather for your trip to Maryland! So often on the weekend it's been yucky. We saved our best for you! (That sacrificial goat worked!)


It was beautiful so thanks for arranging that, Betsy! It was also great to see all the beautiful flowering trees and flowers. We do have daffodils blooming and the forsythia is out, but spring is much further along down south and I enjoyed it very much.

L


----------



## Edward C. Patterson

Chilly 48 in Allentown PA, but its cloudy, Thank God (it helps the sighted challenged - the less sun the better), so my drive in to work was glare free. Have a great day all.

Edward C. Patterson


----------



## luvmy4brats

Good Morning. It's a chilly. 45 degrees this morning. High only to 57 today. 

I hope everyone has a good day!


----------



## geoffthomas

Good Tuesday Morning.
It is trash day here in Derwood, MD.
No not talking trash - trash pickup. (just thought you would want to know that useless piece of info).

It is 48 and going up to only 53 with rain.
Have a great day.
Stay dry.


----------



## Anju 

62 but feels much colder, going to lower 80s today,  Counted over 10 different roosters crowing this morning!  Wanted to snuggle in a little bit longer but no such luck.

Have a nice da y'all


----------



## Jeff

Good morning from deep in the heart of Texas where it's 55 going toward 79. Have a goof good one.


----------



## Susan in VA

Jeff said:


> Good morning from deep in the heart of Texas where it's 55 going toward 79. Have a goof one.


Good morning. I'd love to goof off today but I have two papers to finish up by tonight. 

Have a great day everyone!


----------



## Jeff

Ugh.


----------



## Andra

Happy Tuesday Everyone. 
We have been camping at Goliad State Park since Saturday. 
Had a great time doing nothing since the weather got too weird to try the paddling trails. 
We're headed home now.


----------



## drenee

Thanks for your update, Andra.  Glad you had a good time.
deb


----------



## Margaret

Good morning, everyone!  My outdoor thermometer says that it is 38 degrees outside.  BRR! That is winter coat weather, but we are supposed to be up near 70 by this afternoon, so I will probably go with the spring jacket.  Hopefully the week is going well for all.  Enjoy your Wednesdays!


----------



## Leslie

Good morning everyone,

Another frosty morning--26 degrees here in southern Maine. The paper says it will be up in the 60s today with lots of sun. Have a great Wednesday!

L


----------



## Anju 

morning everyone, 59 deg this morning brrrr, but low 80's later.

Enjoy your Wednesday


----------



## Andra

Good Morning Friends -
The worst part of vacation is trying to get back to work - I had to go back in the house three times because I forgot stuff (it was in the wrong bag) and even so I left some allergy meds at home.  I just hope I can find them this afternoon!
The weather is NOT cooperating with my attempts to go kayaking this year.  It's 63 degrees and there are thunderstorms in the forecast until next Monday...
Jeff, how was Salado?


----------



## loonlover

52 going to 83 with sunny skies.  Need to mow again today or tomorrow.  

Haircuts today, then chores around the house.  

Good morning all and hope everyone has a great Wednesday.


----------



## geoffthomas

Good Wednesday Morning.
It is 40 in Derwood, MD on it's way up to 66.
It is expected to be sunny all day.

I dropped over to the Brick co. at 6:30 and picked up my 20 pieces of wall stone (27 pounds each).
Made it to the Metrorail by 7 and got to work with time to spare (it takes min. 1hr and 10 mins for door-to-door).

Have a great day.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Good Morning!

48 degrees here in northern VA, it's going to be a beautiful day!  Finish the taxes, work on some quilt projects, tidy up the garden...

Everyone have a great day!

Betsy


----------



## Jeff

Good morning, everyone. It's a pretty day, hope you all enjoy it.



Andra said:


> Jeff, how was Salado?


Andra, 'found a tea-house that I thought folks might like; pictures in your Austin get-together thread.


----------



## luvmy4brats

Good Morning. 50 degrees over here on the Eastern Shore. High today is 63.

Finishing up our taxes and taking the kids to the park this afternoon.


----------



## Susan in VA

Good morning!

After several days of seemingly doing nothing but schoolwork (but I beat all the deadlines with a little time to spare! ), today it's time to catch up on a bit of housework.  Tomorrow, world conquest.  Oh wait, no, here I go thinking like my cats again.    Guess we'll just stick with the housework for now.

Everyone enjoy your day!


----------



## Margaret

Good morning, everyone! Happy Tax Day! It is hard to believe that we are halfway through April already.  This year is flying by.  We are having another chilly morning here outside of Philadelphia, but the tempoeratures will be in the mid-seventies by this afternoon.  All in all we have been blessed with a very pleasant spring so far.  Enjoy your Thursdays!


----------



## Ann in Arlington

Good Morning.
Last day of work for a while. . . .I'm soooo ready to be done. . . . .

Have a great day everyone.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Good morning!

Wow, 37 degrees here in northern VA!

Ann, woohoo!  We'll have to do lunch or coffee so that you can play bubble wrap on my iPad!

Finish and efile the taxes and then tonight we're going to Fredericksburg (about an hour south of us) to have dinner with friends and attend a lecture on Robert E Lee.  (My husband, a native Virginian, is history buff, Civil War in particular.)  I keep reminding him that the north won. 

Betsy


----------



## geoffthomas

Good Thursday Morning.
It is 37 also here in Derwood.
It is supposed to go up to 73.
And be sunny all day.

Have a beautiful day.


----------



## drenee

Good morning.  43 and sunny currently.  High of 82 expected.  
No court today.  I have plenty of transcripts from the last
couple of weeks to keep me busy though.  
Have a great Thursday.
deb


----------



## Jeff

Good morning, everyone. It's 65 in McGregor, Texas.


----------



## Leslie

Good morning everyone,

Lovely sunny day here. 44 degrees and a high of 60 is predicted. 

L


----------



## Anju 

Good morning - 63 deg. now, without the [email protected]#$%^&*()+ roosters it would be a beautiful morning.

Enjoy your holiday Ann!  Aren't you glad it's only a short time job


----------



## Ann in Arlington

Anju No. 469 said:


> Enjoy your holiday Ann! Aren't you glad it's only a short time job


Well, it does come back again every year! Really, though, it's great. . . just about the time I'm tired of getting up and going to work. . . I don't have to any more. And then when summer is over and I'm restless for something to do. . . . .training sessions start up. And when my son was small it was perfect because I didn't have to worry about daycare.


----------



## Andra

Morning All.
It's cool and cloudy here.  We have a pretty good chance of rain today (and for the next several days...)
I hope you have a great day.


----------



## loonlover

Good morning all.

Looks like another pretty day on tap.  High of 81.  I should be able to finish the mowing today - good thing as rain is in the forecast for the next 2 days.

Hope tax day is not too traumatic for anyone.  Have a good Thursday.


----------



## Elmore Hammes

Good morning, all. Sunny at the start of the day in central Indiana, with temps in the low 60's but heading up for a very nice 81 degrees.

I am hoping that my novel being featured on The Indie Spotlight today will serve as inspiration for a productive writing day on my script for Script Frenzy.

Have a great and safe day!
Elmore


----------



## Anju 

Cobbie - hope that humidity doesn't make the smell linger and take longer to dry!

I should be getting an e-mail of the tiles available for our new house and get to choose which one, I am pumped!


----------



## Susan in VA

Mornin', all.   Errand day here.   If I get all the boring ones done early enough, the last one will be my treat to myself  --  going fabric shopping for Betsy's quilting class.       Have a nice day, everyone!


----------



## Margaret

Good morning, everyone!  We are expecting a rainy day here, although it has not started yet.  Maybe I can make it into school before it begins.  Enjoy your Fridays!


----------



## Leslie

Good morning everyone,

41 degrees right now with rain expected but like Margaret, it hasn't started yet. Another busy day in store for me.

L


----------



## Ann in Arlington

Good Morning!  Hey!  I don't have to go to work!  Yay!

But. . . .I do have to get packed as we're going to Cincinnati today. . . . .family has an offer on FIL's house so we need to go pick up our swag. . . .actually, they're really pleased that it sold so quickly as it makes it easier to get the estate all wound up.  Looks to be a nice day for a drive across the mountains. . . .maybe it won't snow this time.  

Have a great one, everybody!


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Congrats on no work!  If you're going to Cincinnati, I guess lunch with my iPad is out, then...maybe Tuesday?

It's good when the house sells fast.  When my mother-in-law died, someone slipped a note in the mailbox within a week after she passed, saying "so sorry about your loss, are you going to sell the house?"  (or words to that effect.)  So the house sold quickly, and it does make things easy!

Betsy


----------



## geoffthomas

good friday morning.
it is 50 going up to 81
Sunny with poss rain this pm.

have a great day.


----------



## drenee

63 this morning, going up to 77 with scattered thunderstorms.  
We've already had a rain cloud pass through.  
Have a wonderful Friday.  
Have a safe trip, Ann.
deb


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

I forgot to say, Good Morning Everyone!

Going to be a warm one today!

Betsy


----------



## loonlover

Good morning.  Partly cloudy with a high of 81 today.  They took the chance of thunderstorms out of the forecast for today; still being predicted for tomorrow.

Grocery shopping and housework on the agenda today.

Ann, have a safe trip.  Hope everyone has a safe and enjoyable Friday.


----------



## Anju 

morning everyone, 60 to 80's.  Nothing planned.

Have a good trip Ann.


----------



## drenee

Dona, did you get the samples you were waiting for?  
Did you have fun making your choices?  
deb


----------



## Anju 

No samples yet, going to write today and ask where they are.


----------



## Andra

Happy Friday!
It looks like we are going to have another rainy day here.


----------



## Jeff

Good morning from rainy Waco, Texas.


----------



## Susan in VA

Good morning, all! Sunny and warm here, hoping to get out and enjoy the weather this afternoon before it cools back down for the next week. Also have to get started on the next round of school papers (at least come up with _topics_!)

Ann, have a safe and successful trip, and congrats on the first day of extended vacation.

Everyone else, have a great Friday!


----------



## kevin63

43 degrees this morning in Saint Louis, MO.  Had some rain yesterday evening and it seems to have cooled things off a bit.  Partly sunny today and tomorrow should be nice.  Have a great day.


----------



## Leslie

I woke up to "Mother Nature's Fertilizer" aka, snow! It's all melted now but we had about 1/2" during the night. 36 degrees right now. We are off to Massachusetts for the day to visit Montserrat College of Art (2nd visit). Maybe after this Hannah will be ready to make a decision...

L


----------



## Margaret

Good morning, everyone!  The rain that we were expecting did not arrive until last night, so yesterday was another lovely spring day.  Today should be sunny, but a little cooler (high fifties.)  Snow, Leslie? Yuck! Although I must admit that our speing flowers are particularly pretty this year, so there might be something in that Nature's Fertilizer thing.  Good luck with the college visit.  Is Montserrat the front runner right now?  Enjoy your Saturdays!


----------



## Ann in Arlington

Good Morning from Madeira, OH, just NW of Cinci.  Many things missing from FIL's house since I was last here. . . but the wireless is still set up! My *new* laptop () says it's 61 in Arlington. . . . I'm thinking a little cooler here. . . .DH just went out to get donuts as there's basically no food in the house.  Well, one can of sardines.  

Have a great day everyone!


----------



## drenee

41 this morning, and sunny.  Lots of trees down, shingles missing, lawn furniture tossed around 
from yesterday's storms.  Expected high of 50.  
Ann, glad you had a safe trip.  
Leslie, I hope this college visit helps Hannah with her decision.  As difficult as it may be, it's wonderful
she has so many options.  
deb


----------



## Jeff

Good morning, everyone. It's warm and raining in McGregor, Texas. Have a great day.


----------



## Addie

Good morning, everyone! It's nice and misty in San Antonio, TX. Hope everyone has a beautiful day!


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Leslie said:


> I woke up to "Mother Nature's Fertilizer" aka, snow! It's all melted now but we had about 1/2" during the night. 36 degrees right now. We are off to Massachusetts for the day to visit Montserrat College of Art (2nd visit). Maybe after this Hannah will be ready to make a decision...
> 
> L


Good Morning! Beautiful morning here in northern VA; it it rained during the night as predicted, there is no sign of it. The flowers I transplanted into pots on my deck look great. The water garden is bubbling away through the open door. (OK, at 60 degrees the open door might be a little much, but I wanted to hear my water garden.)

Lunch party with the car club today in Reston, pretty day for it, I'm happy for the organizers. Last year at this event, I bought my Vera Bradley Bowler to carry the Kindle in.... Might have to check out the VB store again this year...

OK, I'm closing the door now. The wind has come up and even though I like hearing my Booth Bay harbor wind chime, it's a little much. 

Leslie, since you're going back to Montserrat, does that mean it's a front runner? Or just close?

Betsy


----------



## drenee

Betsy, you know if you get another VB you're going to have to post a pic on our VB thread.
deb


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

I will.  To tell the truth, I think it's unlikely that I'll get another one, but then last year I didn't think I'd get one either.  VB never really appealed to me, too paisley....but I do like the one I got.  Since the bowler will hold the Kindle & the iPad, I can't quite justify another bag, but we'll see.  Never say never!

Betsy


----------



## drenee

I'm not crazy about the paisley either.  But the new colors this year are a bit less paisley.  
I only have one VB, the tall zip tote.  My mom got it for me Christmas.  I thought about 
returning it, but I'm so glad I kept it.  So many pockets.  It has plenty of room for my Kindle, 
Sony Touch, DS, iPod classic, Nano, all my chargers, and other items.  
deb


----------



## Anju 

62 in central Mexico -  promise the thermometer is not stuck   - warm today, but the house is cool so no worries for me.

Everyone have a terrific weekend.
Good Luck Ann
Waiting to hear Hannah's decision, how exciting for her.


----------



## loonlover

A slightly cooler day in store for today - high of 68.  There is still a slight chance of thunderstorms.

Hope everyone has a great Saturday.


----------



## geoffthomas

It is 54 in Derwood.
But only going up to 59.
Windy and partly cloudy.

A nice day for pulling weeds.

Have a great day.


----------



## Susan in VA

Good morning!  It's 60ish but sunny, and MY windows are open.  But the neighbors who are blasting their radio in the yard just switched from a classic rock station to something that sounds like random electronic noise, so I may have to go into hiding for a while (i.e. close the windows  ).

It IS a perfect day for weeding after last night's rain, so I'll probably do some of that today.  That and go fabric shopping for quilting class!

Everyone enjoy your weekend


----------



## drenee

Oh my gosh, Susan, I read your sentence as it's a perfect day for a wedding, and I'm thinking what??  
I had to read it three times before I caught two e's instead of 2 d's.  
I think it's time for me to get some breakfast.  I'm obviously fuzzy headed.
deb


----------



## Andra

Good Morning everyone.  It's a coolish 65 here with more rain coming.
DH took photos at the Georgetown Swim Banquet last night and we were out until midnight - WAY past my bedtime!  So we are just getting motivated - plans are to stop at the library and check out the Cedar Park Farmer's Market.
Then I need to take my car for an oil change.
And I am also eyeing the weeds in my flowerbeds.  I pulled some yesterday, but I want to do some more today.  Then I can mulch them again...


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

drenee said:


> Oh my gosh, Susan, I read your sentence as it's a perfect day for a wedding, and I'm thinking what??
> I had to read it three times before I caught two e's instead of 2 d's.
> I think it's time for me to get some breakfast. I'm obviously fuzzy headed.
> deb


What? Susan's getting married?    and thus rumors get started....

Too funny, Deb!

Betsy


----------



## Susan in VA

Too funny, because at first I typed "weding" and then thought, oh no better fix that one fast else someone will misunderstand it as a wedding!

Betsy, that is SO not happening.


----------



## geoffthomas

Hmmmm.
Would Susan be a partner in a wedding without telling us beforehand?

But she has given us a headsup on her plans to be a participant in a weeding.

Ok - that sounds better.


----------



## Susan in VA

A participant  --  yeah, I'll help with the planning, but that's as far as my participation would go....


----------



## drenee

Geoff, that was my first thought, a wedding and WE didn't know?  Not possible.  

deb


----------



## Leslie

I know it's not morning but to my Good Morning friends....it looks like we have a decision.

Montserrat College of Art is the place where Hannah will be as part of the class of 2014. We are very happy and excited about this decision. We found out today that she received the highest level of a scholarship that they offer for incoming freshmen. So, go, Hannah! Today we got to see the dorms and overall housing situation and it looks good. I think it is a good fit for her.

Plus, she can walk 10 minutes and be at the harbor/ocean. I think this is important.

Speaking of...Betsy...Boothbay is one word. It is Boothbay Harbor, not Booth's Bay. Just FYI. (Leslie ducks and runs.....)

Off to eat dinner...

L


----------



## drenee

Leslie, Hannah's KB aunts and uncles are so happy and excited for her.  
deb


----------



## Leslie

drenee said:


> Leslie, Hannah's KB aunts and uncles are so happy and excited for her.
> deb


Thanks, deb. I really feel like all of you have been with me on this decision making process the past few months. I appreciate everyone's support and kind words.

Hugs to all,

L


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Leslie said:


> Speaking of...Betsy...Boothbay is one word. It is Boothbay Harbor, not Booth's Bay. Just FYI. (Leslie ducks and runs.....)


Congratulations to all of the Leslie family for Hannah's decision!

No need to duck and run, thanks! I sit corrected.  (Although I said Booth Bay not Booth's Bay). Hey, I should get bonus points for owning a Maine product!  Although it was a wedding present.

Deb, I did not get any VB bags, thought the mini laptop bag is very nice. If they had had it in a fabric I liked I might have not been able to resist. I did use the WiFi at Paneras though!

Betsy


----------



## drenee

Oh, I did not think about a mini laptop bag.  Off to look for one.
And I don't even have the netbook yet.  LOL.
deb


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

The sides are semi-rigid (is that a word?) so it offers good protection.  I think it would be a good choice for someone who stuffs their Kindle or iPad in a backpack.

Betsy


----------



## Ann in Arlington

How big a laptop will the mini laptop bag hold?


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Netbook size.  I don't know the actual dimensions, but the kindle would fit neatly in it.  there is also a Vera Bradley full laptop bag, but I don't know the dimensions.  It was too big for the iPad so I didn't look at it.

Betsy


----------



## Susan in VA

The full-sized one is called the Portfolio and is 12" x 17".    I have one for my new laptop...  happy to bring the bag along on Thursday if anyone wants to see it or check for size/fit/etc.


----------



## Ann in Arlington

Oh!  Yes please. . . .I'll bring my new laptop and try it on for size.  Thanks


----------



## Susan in VA

Will do.


----------



## Leslie

Good morning everyone,

39 degrees here and another rainy day is in store for us. I don't have much planned. After our busy (and exciting) day yesterday, I think I'll take it easy today.

L


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Good morning!  33 degrees here in northern VA, although my friends just across the river in MD tell me it's in the 40s there!  Brrr!

Birthday party for the younger grandson today--11?  I can't keep track of them....

Susan--you could bring the laptop bag on Tuesday if you want.

Betsy


----------



## geoffthomas

Good Morning.
Well Betsy, in this part of MD it is 34.
And only an expected high of 59 later.
Mostly sunny today.

Have a terrific day.


----------



## Ann in Arlington

My computer says it's 41 in Arlington.  Probably about that here in Cinci.

FIL's house looks a bit like a cross between a ******* house and what was left after the Grinch stole Christmas.  Only chairs are really old and junky or lawn furniture. . . .a dresser and a bookcase are in the living room (we're taking them home with us). . . .and there's a big screen TV.  But nothing on the walls "but some hooks and some wire."

Oh, and the internet is still on and the router plugged in.  

Today we're going to Northern Kentucky to Mass with friends and brunch after.  Then back here to load up the car and head home.  Expect to get in Very Late this evening. . . . .unless we decide to stop at a hotel halfway and do the rest tomorrow morning.


----------



## drenee

39 and a mixture of clouds and sun this Sunday morning.
Leslie, enjoy a day of rest. 
deb


----------



## Ann in Arlington

deb:  remind me again where you are in WV?  'Cause we'll be going across 70 into PA and then down 79 to Morgantown and 68. . . .we've got to stop for food or something somewhere. . . . . .


----------



## drenee

Well, I'm currently sitting at the lake in the northern panhandle.  But I'm pretty familiar with all of those areas. 
What did you have in mind?  Are you looking for something nearer Wheeling or nearer Morgantown?
deb


----------



## kevin63

43 derees right now in Saint Louis, Mo.  Dropped down into the 30's last night.  I will never learn to wait before planting my spring flowers.  They look ok right now, hope it stays that way.


----------



## Anju 

OH OH OH 30 deg  
62 deg now and going to be lower 80s

How exciting for the Leslie family!  How far away from home is she?  And the scholarship, WOW, but I'm not surprised  

Drive carefully if you are out today, enjoy your day and eat lots of cake and ice cream!


----------



## loonlover

A high of 67 today but still a chance of rain.  No rain yet from previous predictions.

Working at the arena today in advance of a preacher holding a service tonight.  I'll be walking the concourse during the day and making sure no one gets in early.  Seating tonight is general admission so the expectation is that people will line up early.  Doors open at 5 with the service beginning at 6.  Hopefully that means it won't be too late a night.

Hope everyone has a great Sunday.


----------



## Leslie

Anju No. 469 said:


> OH OH OH 30 deg
> 62 deg now and going to be lower 80s
> 
> How exciting for the Leslie family! How far away from home is she? And the scholarship, WOW, but I'm not surprised


Thanks, Dona! Beverly, Mass. is about 90 minutes from our house. It's a very easy drive. Beverly itself is a cute little town, 20 minutes north of Boston and right on the ocean (harbor, actually). There is a commuter train into Boston so it gives Hannah the opportunity to be close to the big city without actually being in the city. We're all very excited.

L


----------



## Margaret

Good morning, everyone!  It is going to be a cool day here (about 45 degrees now,) but the sun is shing so it is still a pretty day.  Congratulations to Hannah for making her choice.  It always is a good feeling when that decision is finally made.  Ann, travel safely today.  For anyone considering the Vera Bradley mini-laptop bag, it is perfect for a Kindle.  You can use the movable edge thingies to hold the Kindle securely and there is room on the sides for the charging cord and a reading light.  I love mine, but it would definitely be too small for a standard laptop.  Enjoy your Sundays!


----------



## Jeff

Good morning, everyone. It's 61 and raining in central Texas. 

Hannah's choice sounds perfect, Leslie. Congratulations.


----------



## Edward C. Patterson

Leslie, say hello to my Aunt Barbara when you're in Bevely. My father and the family is from Salem (founded Salem, in fact).

Ed Patterson


----------



## Leslie

Edward C. Patterson said:


> Leslie, say hello to my Aunt Barbara when you're in Bevely. My father and the family is from Salem (founded Salem, in fact).
> 
> Ed Patterson


Will do, Ed! LOL


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Good morning, everyone.  I've been very busy already, but at least I'm here after a long hiatus.  

It's nasty out again today, but I'm determined to do at least a little something in the garden before I hit the keyboard again.


----------



## Meredith Sinclair

Good MORNING!!!

I woke up at 7:20 on the GUESTroom BED!!!!  Fell asleep while playing on the laptop... I wanted to rest (lay around) but also play on the KB so as not to keep DH awake I took it to the guest bedroom... BAM! I am asleep and that seems to be happening a lot lately... fell asleep at 5-something Friday evening. 

Because I was awake so early I did get some things done in the house. Now I feel like i should have another little rest.  Anyone wanna call me around noon and wake me up!


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Meredith Sinclair said:


> Good MORNING!!!
> 
> I woke up at 7:20 on the GUESTroom BED!!!!  Fell asleep while playing on the laptop... I wanted to rest (lay around) but also play on the KB so as not to keep DH awake I took it to the guest bedroom... BAM! I am asleep and that seems to be happening a lot lately... fell asleep at 5-something Friday evening.
> 
> Because I was awake so early I did get some things done in the house. Now I feel like i should have another little rest.  Anyone wanna call me around noon and wake me up!


Wouldn't dream of it. In my house, naps are sacred and woe betide anyone who wakes me up.


----------



## Susan in VA

Good not-quite-morning, everyone. It's a pretty spring day here, a bit cool but perfect for gardening.

Things are a bit up in the air here; I was supposed to go get my parents' cats today to stay with me while my parents go visit relatives, but with the ash cloud I doubt they'll be going anywhere. We'll probably be waiting for twice-daily updates from United for the next three days.  And whether they go or not will affect all sorts of other plans, so parts of _my_ week are up in the air too. But I'm just glad that we're all here now with none of us stranded anywhere.



Betsy the Quilter said:


> Susan--you could bring the laptop bag on Tuesday if you want.


That's an idea. Actually, I thought maybe it would be easier for Ann that way... I could bring it over and then she could take it home until Thursday and test whether her laptop and various accessories fit, and whether she'd like one in day-to-day use. Easier than lugging her laptop along on Tuesday, perhaps. And I'm not using it much yet. I had bought it mostly for being able to work at Paneras.... and then I found that, unlike my old Sony, the new laptop has a VERY reflective screen and is totally unusable outdoors. I've been looking into anti-glare covers but haven't bought one yet, so until I do I won't need to carry the laptop around.

Enjoy the weekend!


----------



## drenee

My boyfriend's sister is stranded in Germany.  She was supposed to fly out today.  
They are telling her she may be able to get a flight on Friday.
deb


----------



## Susan in VA

I don't think anyone really knows at this point... as long as it's still burping smoke, they can't really commit to anything... and when it stops, it will take a couple of days for the cloud to clear, and _days_ more for them to mop up all the stranded people.


----------



## Jeff

My cousin's stranded in Cannes. There'a apparently a railroad strike going on at the same time.


----------



## Leslie

I have a friend in Germany who is supposed to come to the US in three weeks and she is already worried about her trip...

L


----------



## Andra

Good (um) Day eveyone...
I'm having an easy day because I strained my back yesterday.  I've been spending time with an ice pad on my back and I HATE IT.  I'd much rather have a heating pad or get in the hot tub, but the muscle is inflamed and it really does feel better once the ice pad comes off.
Should make for an interesting week since I'm supposed to work out of town...
Jeff, it's not raining here, but it looks like it wants to.


----------



## Jane917

Well, it is not morning, but it looks like you need some Pacific Northwest influence here. It is a beautiful day in central Washington. Worked in the yard all day, and I'm not sure I will be able to move tomorrow. Rewarding ourselves with a Washington Chardonnay, scallops and spinach on mushroom risotto, and home-baked fresh bread (I guess I was not in the garden ALL day!)


----------



## Susan in VA

Jeff said:


> My cousin's stranded in Cannes. There'a apparently a railroad strike going on at the same time.


My cousin lives close to Cannes. I just found out today that her business-traveling hubby is stranded in India.


----------



## Margaret

Good morning, everyone!  A sunny, springlike day is expected here outside of Philadelphia.  It is getting more and more difficult to keep the kids (and teachers) focused on the classroom.  Everyone wants to be outside doing anything but school work.  We have a faculty meeting after school today, so it will be a late dinner in my house. Enjoy your Mondays!


----------



## geoffthomas

good morning
39 now, going up to 63, sunny.
have a great day.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Good Morning!

45 degrees and sunny here in northern VA.  Dentist appointment today, yuck.

Andra, hope your back gets better soon!

Gotta get some coffee....

The news this morning says that they're doing some test flights without passengers and that Britain has dispatched naval ships to get passengers, and Britain's test flights still show dangerous conditions.  It's costing the industry huge problems in lost revenue not to mention all the stranded passengers.  And in Iceland, the ash is covering the ground, mixed with rain it becomes like cement over everyone's yards.  We spoke to a guy from Denmark on Saturday who was stranded here...he was looking at the cars at the event we had in Reston.

Betsy


----------



## Leslie

Good morning everyone,

Happy Patriot's Day. It's a holiday here in Maine and Massachusetts so banks and stuff are closed today. But I am heading to the office anyway because I am expecting the UPS guy and a shipment of Nancy Drew books from Jane! Yeah!

What a mess in Europe and poor Iceland...

L


----------



## mlewis78

Good morning.  Getting ready for 9am temp work.  47 degrees now but WQXR man says it's beautiful and will be in the 60s.


----------



## Anju 

Hope your back is better Andra.

Another beautiful day here, everyone enjoy yours wherever you are.


----------



## loonlover

Another cloudy day with 30% chance of rain and 65 degrees.

Hope everyone has a good day.


----------



## Ann in Arlington

Good Morning!

Back in Arlington where it's 45 right now, going up to 65.  Long drive yesterday, but uneventful. . . . .got in a bit past midnight, took the critical things out of the car and fell into bed.  Today's mission:  clear a space for the furniture that we brought back and go through the rest of the pile of papers on my desk that needs to be dealt with.  Won't unload the car until Ed gets home this evening. . . . . well, I may take out some of the lighter bits, but the dresser, bookcase, and TV will have to wait for more brawn.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Ann, glad you got home safely!  Looking forward to lunch tomorrow!

Betsy


----------



## Jane917

Leslie said:


> Good morning everyone,
> 
> Happy Patriot's Day. It's a holiday here in Maine and Massachusetts so banks and stuff are closed today. But I am heading to the office anyway because I am expecting the UPS guy and a shipment of Nancy Drew books from Jane! Yeah!


Yea the books have arrived after a train derailment!

No holiday here. After a long day in the yard yesterday, I am dragging my aching body off to work. Temps are supposed to be in the 70s. Cherries, pluots, apricots, pears are in bloom all around me.


----------



## Jeff

Good morning, everyone and happy Patriots' Day to all you patriots. Anyone in Concord to get pictures of Paul Revere's ride?


----------



## Andra

Good Morning Everyone.
I'm happy to report that my back muscle is no longer inflamed and I have switched to HEAT instead of ice.  I've got a heating pad draped over my chair here at the office.
I'm definitely looking for volunteers to help me load up my stuff when I head out of town - I don't want to do any heavy lifting for a while.
It's a little cooler again here - around 58 - and it still looks like it could rain.


----------



## Edward C. Patterson

Good morning all.

Ed Patterson


----------



## Gertie Kindle

I know I'm too late for good morning, but couldn't get on KB at all.  

Looks like the April showers are holding off for now.  At least I didn't get wet when I went out for PT.  

Egg salad for lunch.  Haven't had that in a long time, probably not since last Easter.


----------



## drenee

Ann, glad you're home safe.
Andra, glad you're feeling better.  Take it easy for a couple more days, at least.
deb


----------



## Margaret

Good morning, everyone!  Another sunny day is predicted for us with highs around the seventy degree mark.  It is nice to have some real spring time weather this year.  Enjoy your Tuesdays!


----------



## Susan in VA

Good morning, everyone!  At least... the clock says it's morning.  But it's still dark out and my tea's not ready yet, so I'm not convinced.

Fell asleep over my homework last night.  I just wanted to sit on the couch for five minutes to rest my back after being at my desk...  and the next thing I knew, it was six a.m.    ....  in all my clothes, glasses still on, all the lights on....  

Soooo.....  might as well get up.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Wow, Susan, that's some heavy sleep!  But good morning!  Hope you can come out today with Ann & me.

Glad to see on the news that some of the European flights have started. Those folks must be sooo happy to get home.

Got to do some housework today...

Betsy


----------



## Jeff

Good morning, everyone. Should be a sunny 75 today in the heart of Texas. Maybe I can finally get out and take the pictures of wildflowers I've been promising.


----------



## Leslie

Good morning everyone,

44 degrees and lots of sun already this morning. Should be a nice day...

L


----------



## geoffthomas

Good Tuesday Morning.
It is 45 in Derwood, MD.
And it will go up to 69.
And be partly cloudy all day.

Have a wonderful day.
Ann, Betsy and Susan - enjoy your meetup today.


----------



## Andra

Good Morning Everyone.
I'm finishing up a few things before I head out to Lake Brownwood State Park for the rest of the week.  The camera is ready in the front seat so I can pull over for photos if the opportunity appears.
I probably won't be on KindleBoards much for the rest of the week - not much ready internet access at the park and I really don't like surfing on my BlackBerry.


----------



## Anju 

Feels fresh this morning but have not checked temps.

Going to be a beautiful day I can tell.


----------



## loonlover

Partly cloudy with a high of 74 today.  Maybe I can sneak a little time outside, but I really do need to make myself do some house cleaning.

Hope everyone has a great day.


----------



## crebel

I have been remiss in my Good Morning posting for a while.  48 degrees in Iowa and the sun is shining, looks to be a beautiful Spring day.

Safe and happy day to all!


----------



## Gertie Kindle

It was 68 this morning, but I think it's going up to 80.  70% chance of rain yesterday didn't materialize, so my GD got to go on her field trip to a farm.  

Last rehearsal for the HP Reader's Theater Play was last night.  Didn't go all that well, but I'll be sending out letters to the kids this afternoon.  They need to practice all week and I'm going to remind them with some individual boosts for each.  

This will be the last thing for my HP book club for this year.  The next two weeks we'll just be watching the extended version of CoS.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

so we're here at Panera's and Ann is beating up on Susan's DD in the game of Trouble.  Ann is very mean.

Betsy


----------



## Susan in VA

Quit complaining... you won, didn'tcha??

(Thanks, Betsy & Ann.... DD was _thrilled_ that she found two more victims to share her new game with!  )


----------



## geoffthomas

Did anybody take pictures?

You KNOW we have to have pictures.

Just sayin.....


----------



## Susan in VA

Nope.

It wasn't a meetup anyway.

It was Ann and Betsy's lunch date.

And DD and I kinda barged in on it.


----------



## Anju 

still a mini-meetup, which requires pictures


----------



## Ann in Arlington

Sorry, no pictures. No cameras. 

And I am _not_ mean. . . .there was only one time that I sent someone back having made a _choice_ to do it! 

Oh, and Betsy, you forgot to mention how we sided with DD about the _need_ for the real "popomatic" trouble against Susan. . . .she was under impression that any old 'roll the dice and move the men' game would do and why waste the money for the game with the popper. 

Oh, and uh, hey, good morning.  I woud have said 'hey' when it really _was_ morning, but KB was acting up. . .and then I had to go to the dentist, and then to get my hair done, and then to meet Betsy and Susan. . . . . . .

BTW, the iPad is way cool. . . .lots of fun things to do. . . . .not seeing one in my future but I wouldn't turn down a gift.  Oh, and the Vera Bradley laptop case is not a good size for my notebook. And, anyway, I have a couple of j'totes, so probably don't need another one anyway.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Above, Ann examines the iPad. (She has the short hair) Not Ann's best photo 









Above, Ann, Susan and DD play Trouble while Betsy takes the picture. DD has back to camera.

Here's the camera I used:









Betsy


----------



## Anju 

Kool pictures Betsy, thanks.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Betsy


----------



## drenee

You guys are so funny.  Thanks for the pictures.  
deb


----------



## Susan in VA

Ann in Arlington said:


> And I am _not_ mean. . . .there was only one time that I sent someone back having made a _choice_ to do it!


No, you're not mean. Just intimidating.  Betsy and I agree, so it must be true. Besides, DD was _obviously_ scared of you. 


Spoiler



For about sixty seconds, anyway.





Ann in Arlington said:


> Oh, and Betsy, you forgot to mention how we sided with DD about the _need_ for the real "popomatic" trouble against Susan. . . .she was under impression that any old 'roll the dice and move the men' game would do and why waste the money for the game with the popper.


<grumble> highfalutin modern nonsense....  Back in _my_ day.... <grumble, grouse>


----------



## Susan in VA

Betsy, I didn't know you had_ that_ kind of artistic talent... great pictures!


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Betsy, those pictures made me feel like I was there.  Great camera work.


----------



## Jeff

Susan in VA said:


> Betsy, I didn't know you had_ that_ kind of artistic talent... great pictures!


Shhh. She'll turn it into a quilt if you compliment her too much.


----------



## Susan in VA

Note that the only big smile in the pictures is from the person examining the iPad.


----------



## telracs

Nice photos betsy!


----------



## Margaret

Good morning, everyone!  It is a cloudy morning with rain expected by this afternoon.  Betsy, I loved the pictures - I thought you got Ann's new haircut, just right.  Susan, the pop-a-matic feature was always the best part of the Trouble game.  Sounds as though you all had a good time.  Enjoy your Wednesdays!


----------



## drenee

I had Trouble when I was little, and I loved it.  I bought Trouble for my grandsons last summer.  
They love it and have had so much fun.  And yes, you have to have the popping sound.  That's
the best feature. 

Currently 38 degrees this lovely Wednesday morning.  Predicting 67 by this afternoon.
Have a great Wednesday, KB friends.
deb


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Good Morning!

Gray and 50 degrees here in northern VA.  I just looked at the weather thingy and it appears that we are going to have a couple of days of sunshine, and then a rainy spell is setting in.  Yuck.  Oh, well.  Today is chore day around the house after playtime with Susan, DD and Ann yesterday.  I love Board games, played longer than intended...hubby was wondering what happened yesterday!  DD is very charming, and I see a lot of Susan in her. 

Glad you liked the pictures--"took" them with one of the drawing programs I'm trying out on my iPad.  Too fun!

Betsy


----------



## Toronto_LV

Good morning from Toronto... looks like it will be a nice day. I'm starting out with a VERY annoying eyebrow twitch, but feeling good nonetheless


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Susan in VA said:


> Note that the only big smile in the pictures is from the person examining the iPad.


That's because the game of Trouble was very intense and cut-throat. DD was the only one giggling, and that was whenever she sent you back to start, Susan. 

Betsy


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Welcome, Elvira, to the Good Morning Thread!

Glad you're having good weather up north (from me).  Have a great day!

Betsy


----------



## Ann in Arlington

Good Morning!

Betsy. . . . .love the pictures. . . .and you were so stealthy I didn't even notice you taking them! 

I'm glad others are in agreement about Trouble. . . .turns out DD was right and Susan was wrong on that one.  (BTW, Susan did _not_ buy the Trouble game but DD wanted it and saved her money to get it. Good for her!)

Chore day for me as well today. . . .cleaning lady coming and the place is too junk filled to clean, so I have to neaten up my piles some. Also have to figure out what books will go on the barristers' bookcase we brought from FIL's house on the weekend. . . .I should be able to get some of the piles off the floor.

What?

Just 'cause I have a Kindle doesn't mean I don't have other books too. . . .


----------



## geoffthomas

good morning all.
It is 47 in Derwood, MD.
Expected high of 59.
cloudy with showers.

Have a dry day.


----------



## Anju 

mornin' everyone
another beautiful day


----------



## Andra

Good Morning Friends. 
I'm sitting in front of my cabin at Lake Brownwood State Park. 
It's a bit chilly but the sun is coming up and I can see the lake from here. 
There is also a bunny hopping around having breakfast. 
He's better company than the little snake I saw yesterday afternoon. 
My class starts at 9am, so I am just taking it easy right now. 
Everyone have a great day.


----------



## Jeff

Good morning, everyone. Should be about 80, deep in the heart of Texas.

Elvira, be careful where you aim that eyebrow twitch; they can be easily misunderstood.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Jeff said:


> Shhh. She'll turn it into a quilt if you compliment her too much.


A pop-o-matic quilt, LOL!

Betsy


----------



## loonlover

Good morning all.

38 degrees going to 74 with slight chance of thunderstorms.  Higher chance of rain on Friday and Saturday so we'll see.  I have to say we could use the rain.

A little housework and a little more of the preliminaries (hospital preregistration for one) for Intinst's surgery, then working a Disney on Ice show at the arena.  Again, I'll be stationed in front of the dressing room hallway to make sure only authorized people are allowed entry.  Usually a pretty quiet place and once the show starts, I can read.

Hope everyone has a great Wednesday.


----------



## crebel

Good Morning!  Weather report here is about the same as Loonlover has reported from hundreds of miles away.

I missed something, somewhere - when is Intinst having his knee surgery?  Good thoughts headed your way.

The Ipad/Trouble/Photo-drawing meet-up sounded like a lot of fun, loved hearing about it.

Safe and happy day to all.


----------



## Toronto_LV

Betsy - thank you! same to you... 

Jeff - That might not be a bad thing!


----------



## Daniel Arenson

Morning, everyone!

It's a rare sunny, warm morning up here in Canada.  And woke up to find "Firefly Island" back in Kindle's top 100 epic fantasy novels.  

Saw "Rock of Ages" the musical last night.  If you haven't seen it, and it's playing in your city, check it out; it's a fun show.

P.S. Elvira, stop twitching your eyebrow at me.


----------



## Leslie

Good morning everyone,

I am later than usual because I woke up early and decided to do some Kindle reading in bed. I finished the book I was reading, read one sample (no good), read another sample, bought the book and then read the whole entire thing in 2.5 hours. Of course, now I am behind schedule, the story of my life. Oh well. Off to NH today which means I have time to listen to my great audio book for more than 20 minutes at a pop.

61 degrees and lots of sun this morning.

L


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

OK, which books are you reading/have read/are listening to?

Betsy


----------



## Leslie

Betsy the Quilter said:


> OK, which books are you reading/have read/are listening to?
> 
> Betsy


The audible book is *Broadway Nights*, written and narrated by Seth Rudestsky and as Seth would say, "It's just ah-MAZ-ing!" I'm not sure it's amazing but it is very funny and it has lots of cameo appearances by famous guest stars, like Andrea Martin and Kristin Chenoweth.

The other one that I read all the way through this morning was one of my slightly smutty m/m historicals, *Angel's Evolution* by T.A. Chase. The thing is, I just read two other books by this same author (contemporaries, not historicals) that I thought were pretty mediocre and I didn't plan on reading this, but the sample hooked me and then I kept going. It's hard to believe it is written by the same person since the writing is so much better.

L


----------



## Jane917

Good morning from the Pacific Northwest! It is 54 degrees and spitting a little rain, which we need. I am working from home today, so have some extra time to relax.


----------



## Anne

It is a Nice Day here in New York today. It 67 right now. And I am happy no doorman strike here in New York


----------



## Susan in VA

Good almost-morning, everyone! Rainy all day here, spending the day doing paperwork. 



Betsy the Quilter said:


> DD is very charming, and I see a lot of Susan in her.


Uh-oh. She was not at her best yesterday.  A couple of things hadn't gone as planned earlier, and she was on the edge of melting down... Wonder what that says about what you think of _me._


----------



## Susan in VA

Ann in Arlington said:


> I'm glad others are in agreement about Trouble. . . .turns out DD was right and Susan was wrong on that one.  (BTW, Susan did _not_ buy the Trouble game but DD wanted it and saved her money to get it. Good for her!)


Harrumph.

No, I did not buy it for her. No, I am not a meanie. I was making a point that just because something is available in a higher-tech, glitzier version doesn't mean we have to go buy it when the old one works the same way. So she asked whether she could buy it with her own money. Can't very well forbid that.... allowance is to be spent as she wants... but she didn't have to save up for it anyway. She's been getting an allowance ($1/week) for over six months now, and only started very cautiously spending any of it a couple of weeks ago (six items at the dollar store... and she has _lots_ saved, between the allowance from me and the one from her grandparents and birthday money and such.... There have been times in my adult life (few, thank goodness!) when I've had less in my bank account than what she has now. 

And I hate to say it, but I admit I was wrong... the bubble thingy does make it easier to play on small tables and park benches and stuff, just because the die doesn't keep getting lost. Of course it will also drive people crazy who are sitting at the neighboring table.


----------



## Jane917

^^ There's a techie version of Trouble?    Uh oh, don't enable me!


----------



## Susan in VA

Jane917 said:


> ^^ There's a techie version of Trouble?  Uh oh, don't enable me!


Um, no. This is the hard-plastic-bubble version that has been around for decades. Just not at my house.


----------



## intinst

crebel said:


> I missed something, somewhere - when is Intinst having his knee surgery? Good thoughts headed your way.


The start of my transformation to the Bionic Man is to be May 5th. Doc says I'll be off work 3 months after the knee replacement, I'll try to work hard in therapy and shorten that to 10 weeks if I can. Don't know what I'll do to fill in the time while I'm off work...


----------



## drenee

intinst said:


> Don't know what I'll do to fill in the time while I'm off work...


I am supposed to laugh at that; right?
deb


----------



## loonlover

intinst said:


> The start of my transformation to the Bionic Man is to be May 5th. Doc says I'll be off work 3 months after the knee replacement, I'll try to work hard in therapy and shorten that to 10 weeks if I can. Don't know what I'll do to fill in the time while I'm off work...


I think I'm going to have to figure out a way to limit his time on KB. Of course, that would mean hiding the netbook and maybe tying him to the bed depending on the degree of mobility he has. I will try to encourage using his Kindle at least part of the time instead of being online. And then, there is the therapy he'll have to do. After my rotator cuff surgery, it seemed like I would finish a set of exercises and it would be time to do them again. Maybe it will be somewhat the same for him.

Wish me luck.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

It's really quite remarkable how soon one is up and walking after knee replacement these days...at the same time, the biggest problem with men in particular is getting them to allow their bodies time to heal. You don't want to push things and either slow down the healing or cause it to need more surgery. <stern look at intinst>

Betsy


----------



## Anju 

I am wishing *you* all the luck loonlover! You are going to need it! He just wants to double his post count so Leslie can never ever catch up with him.

I have a lot of friends here who say knee surgery is not all that bad - but then they said that about hip replacement surgery too. If he does what the doctor says he should be ok, and NOT push it!


----------



## loonlover

Thanks for the comments and support.  Not pushing it is going to be a challenge for Intinst.


----------



## Margaret

Good morning, everyone!  It is chilly and foggy here outside of Philadelphia, but we are promised a sunny and warm afternoon.  Intinst, let me add my wishes for a quick recovery from your surgery.  It should be if you follow your doctor's and your wife's orders and do not overdo.  Enjoy your Thursdays!


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Good Morning!

A gray morning here in northern VA, foggy and cloudy, but no rain predicted.  Good for the DC meet up folks and for the funeral I'm going to.

Stayed up late but couldn't sleep, so here I am at the usual time....oh, well, that's why God created naps on the 7th day.   That's my story and I'm sticking with it.

Betsy
(who was playing Word With Friends with Heather at 2AM and just played the next move against her a couple minutes ago.)


----------



## Leslie

Good morning everybody...

41 degrees and today is a Free Clinic day for me.

L


----------



## Ann in Arlington

Good Morning from cool and foggy Arlington. . .though, actually, it's burnt off a fair amount even in the last half hour since I got out of bed. . . .Supposed to get to the low to mid 70's today so we may actually be able to hang outside at the Dubliner. . . .should be very pleasant anywhere the sun is shining!


----------



## geoffthomas

Good Thursday Morning.
It is 45 in Derwood, MD.
Going up to a high of 71.
Expected to be sunny all day.

Have a wonderful day.
I will see some of you at the Dubliner later.


----------



## Anju 

Good morning - hope everyone has a terrific Thursday  

just hobbled over to let the dogs in and it is all rainy clouds out there, doesn't mean it will rain, but doesn't mean it won't either!  Dry season so rain is welcome.


----------



## Tip10

loonlover said:


> Thanks for the comments and support. Not pushing it is going to be a challenge for Intinst.


Arm chairs and duct tape usually work well to slow one down when needed. 

Morning everyone. Looking to be a stormy weekend in St Louis -- should have a last good day or so before it starts.


----------



## Toronto_LV

Good morning Kindlers!

Another beautiful day starting out in Toronto... 

As a sidenote: I have already had 3 awkward coversations at work, and it's only a bit past 8...so let's see what the day has in store, haha.


----------



## Toronto_LV

ohhh and Happy Earth Day!


----------



## Andra

Happy Thursday. 
It's a brisk 62 degrees here at Lake Brownwood SP with storms predicted for later today. 
We'll see how that pans out. 
I have to teach one more class today and I head home tomorrow.


----------



## Susan in VA

Mornin', all!   Sunny now, no more haze, and a nice warmish spring day ahead.  Couple of errands this morning and then off to DC for the meetup.  

Have a great Thursday, and happy Earth Day!


----------



## loonlover

Good morning.  A high of 81 predicted with partly cloudy skies.

Hope everyone has a good day and those going to the Dubliner have a good meet.


----------



## Jeff

It's a pretty morning here in central Texas. Hope everyone has a good one.


----------



## Daniel Arenson

Morning everyone!

It's a cold (3 celcius) sunny spring morning here in Canada.

Elvira and I sold 13 copies since yesterday morning, so I'm happy.  

Have a great day, all!


----------



## crebel

Good Morning everyone!  Lovely Spring day here.  I'm looking forward to reports from the DC meetup today - have fun!

Safe and happy day to all.


----------



## Margaret

Good morning, everyone!  This is my (drum roll, please) 1,000 post on the Kindle Boards.  Thanks to all of you for making this a fun place to hang out.  We should have a sunny end to our work week here outside of Philly. I have my yearly class observation from the principal this morning, so I am going in early to make sure everything in the library is in order.  I have been doing this for over twenty years, and I will still have a stomach ache until the observation is over.  You would think that I should have gotten past that by now.  Oh well, please wish me luck.  Enjoy your Fridays - I will be much happier by this afternoon!


----------



## alusism

morning all


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Good Morning!

Margaret--good luck with the observation, I'm sure it will go fine. Congrats on reaching 1000! (And now 1001!)

Alusism, welcome to KindleBoards and welcome to the Good Morning thread! When you get a chance, head on over to Introductions and tell us a little bit about yourself. For the thread, we like to know what part of the country (or world) you're from!

Supposed to be cloudy today, doesn't look too bad right now, temp is 48 degrees here in northern VA. Today we go to hear a friend give a talk about how his father's part in the liberation of a small French town. Here's the story if you're interested: http://www.timesargus.com/article/20080324/NEWS01/803240350/-1/WW2

Betsy


----------



## Leslie

Good morning everyone,

44 degrees in lovely southern Maine right now. Margaret, congrats and good luck and Alusism, welcome.

I am off to see my friend Adam for a haircut at 8:15, and then I have a day of statistical analysis. Fun, huh? LOL. At least it's Friday.

L


----------



## loonlover

70% chance of thunderstorms today.  Possibility of damaging winds and hail.  Although, par for the course this time of year, I hope they wait until after the Disney on Ice presentation for school kids is over, or at least occur while the show is happening.  It will be a mess if it is storming when they arrive or depart the arena.

Good luck Margaret.

And, oh, Good morning all.


----------



## geoffthomas

Good Morning - TGIF.
It is 48 in Derwood, MD.
Expected high of 70.
Prospects of sun most of the day.

Had a great DC meet yesterday.

Have a good day today.


----------



## Daniel Arenson

Morning fellow Kindleworms!

It's a brisk 2 degrees Celcius (36 F) up here in Canada.  Have a hot cup of coffee in hand.  Firefly Island's still on Kindle's bestsellers list for epic fantasy, so can't complain.  Have a great day, everyone!


----------



## Anju 

Way to go Margaret!  The next 1,000 will be easier.

Good luck on your observation, we all know you will do just fine, it is only a procedure that needs to be done.

No rain yesterday, but kept it cool, looks rainy today, but probably not.

Enjoy your Friday everyone.

BTW Good Luck Loonlover!


----------



## Nathan

Good morning folks.

Quick question for anybody on the DC meet-up.  You ever go to "Cap City" pub?


----------



## Toronto_LV

Happy Friday everyone, 

It looks like a nice day here in Toronto... the sky could be a bit more blue instead of that odd bright gray colour, but I'm not complaining


----------



## Jane917

Good morning! It is in the mid 40s here in central WA, with an expectation of 70s later today. It is the first weekend of Apple Blossom Festival, and the trees are cooperating with gorgeous blossoms.


----------



## crebel

Good morning!  Margaret, good luck but I am sure you don't need it.  My stomach rebels whenever I have a presentation, etc. regardless of how many times I may have done something to perfection, so I know how you feel.

Leslie, a day of statistical analysis?  I shudder at the thought.  There would be many alcoholic drinks scheduled for my evening recovery if I had such a day planned.

I have reached the conclusion that there is no need to provide an Iowa forecast in the Good Morning Thread anymore.  Whatever is happening 600 miles to the south in Arkansas seems to be accurate for me as well, so just refer to Loonlover's morning post if you are interested in the weather in Iowa!  I guess if I post first, I can verify the weather for Loonlover and Intinst from here - LOL.

Nice to meet new folks this morning.  Welcome!  Everyone have a safe and happy day.


----------



## Margaret

Observation is over and I am doing the happy dance (in my head - actual dancing might be frowned upon by the powers that be.)  thanks for all of your good wishes.


----------



## crebel

Margaret said:


> Observation is over and I am doing the happy dance (in my head - actual dancing might be frowned upon by the powers that be.) thanks for all of your good wishes.


Congratulations! Glad it was over quickly. We can all join in your virtual happy dance!


----------



## intinst

crebel said:


> Congratulations! Glad it was over quickly. We can all join in your virtual happy dance!


Yahoo! ( yelled it for you)


----------



## Margaret

Intinst, how do you know how I look when I dance?  You have managed to capture both my appearance and my moves!


----------



## Andra

Good Morning All -
Margaret, congratulations twice!
I'm back home and the weather is kinda dreary - it's probably going to rain some more.


----------



## Susan in VA

Good morning, everyone!

A sunny day, and a few errands to do... and then paperwork / computer stuff the rest of the day, and probably much of the weekend. _Lots _of birds on my deck today, I wonder what the occasion is? I haven't put any new food out... odd. It's kitty TV.


----------



## drenee

Good evening.  Nice sunny days the last couple of days.  
Welcome to the new GM thread posters.  
I've read the DC meet thread and it sounds like you guys had a great time.
I'm so sorry I had to miss it.
deb


----------



## loonlover

crebel said:


> I have reached the conclusion that there is no need to provide an Iowa forecast in the Good Morning Thread anymore. Whatever is happening 600 miles to the south in Arkansas seems to be accurate for me as well, so just refer to Loonlover's morning post if you are interested in the weather in Iowa! I guess if I post first, I can verify the weather for Loonlover and Intinst from here - LOL.


This may work at this time of the year, but I'm not sure it will work in the winter. If my memory serves me correctly, Iowa gets a lot more snow than Arkansas. LOL


----------



## Leslie

Good morning everyone,

42 degrees and sunny here today.

I am thinking about what is 600 miles from my house....if I went west, I think I'd be close to Erie, PA. North...somewhere in Canada. South....Wilmington, Delaware? That's a guess. East...out in the ocean.

Now I need to see if I can find a radius mapper. Ack, the way my mind works...!

And sure enough, I found it. http://www.freemaptools.com/radius-around-point.htm?clat=43.677025&clng=-70.371162&r=965.61&n=75&lc=FFFFFF&lw=1&fc=00FF00 a

I think their miles are off, though. To the west it says I'd be in Cleveland, but my recollection from driving to Cleveland is that it is 814 miles...more than 600. South I'd actually be in the ocean but southwest I'd be near Virginia, which is also a bit off, I think. I had north and east right.

L

L


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Good morning!  

Of course, as the crow flies and as the car goes are two different things, Leslie!  Sort of gray.  I'm going to have to go out for my walk before the weather goes bad on me.

We were supposed to have a car event at a friend's today, but it's been cancelled.  Oh, well, good to be at home and work on stuff I've been putting off by playing Words With Friends.  Leslie and Heather have been beating the stuffing out of me, LOL!

Betsy


----------



## Margaret

Good morning. everyone!  It is a sunny morning and I am heading out to do a walk for Ovarian Cancer with my daughter and two of my grandaughters.  Enjoy your Saturdays.


----------



## geoffthomas

good morning.
pretty right now.
51 degrees in Derwood, MD.
expected high of 60.
with rain most of the day.

stay dry


----------



## Anju 

Good morning, looks like all the rain is south of us, oh well DH can hang the clothes out.
Making progress on pt, slow but getting there.

Everyone have a terrific week-end.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

And somewhere along the way, Donna went over 7000 posts, boohoo, Dona!

Glad the PT is going well!

Betsy


----------



## Andra

Good Morning Everyone.
It's a little chilly this morning at 55, but we are headed towards 80.
Heading to the farmer's market, this time with an ice chest!
Happy Saturday to all.


----------



## Jeff

Good morning, everyone. I'll be trying to repair storm damage today.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

My, much damage, Jeff?

Betsy


----------



## Jeff

It pretty well destroyed the deck cover. Everything else is minor.

[quote author=http://kwtx.com/]
(April 24, 2010)- Severe thunderstorms and straight-line winds have caused minor to severe damage to homes and property across Central Texas.

One house was destroyed by trees that fell through the roof in Bosqueville.
Sheds and small structures were lifted by heavy winds and moved more than two hundred feet from their original locations. Other residents had trees fall through their vehicles. Power has been out for more than 12 hours in Bosqueville and China Spring area.
Similar stories are reported in Hubbard, Mount Calm, Axtell, all the way south to Copperas Cove.
Oncor workers tell News 10 they are calling in back-up to help with the power outages.
Residents have been outside since midnight helping each other clear debris.
No major injuries have been reported so far.
The National Weather Service has not confirmed that an actual tornado has touched down in the Central Texas area.
Waco police responded to over 100 calls last night into this morning for service. Callers were reporting downed trees, light outages and problems with burglar alarms.
The city's parks and traffic departments also responded to calls.
Waco police say they were on emergency power most of last night.
[/quote]


----------



## Ann in Arlington

Good Morning, Campers!

60 just now and that's probably going to be it for the day. . . .no rain yet but expected later.

Got a pile of stuff here on my desk to go through today.

On the plus side, I got my new laptop probably 95% set up the way I want it yesterday. . .and restored the old one to factory condition.  Then removed all the useless trial software  updated XP to fairly current, and loaded security software, several browsers, and Open Office -- all free stuff.  When I go to my music camp this summer, I anticipate that I'll take it with me and leave it in the more or less public area so folks can check e-mail. . . .that way I can keep my newer one stowed safely in my room.  The older one has a sticky "+" key and I'm pretty sure it happened when someone 'borrowed' it last year. . .not a big deal, but I'd rather keep the newer one secluded.


----------



## intinst

We were lucky here, just a few branches down, though one is good sized.


----------



## Susan in VA

Mornin', all.    Went back to bed to sleep off a headache, now starting my day over again...  and while I was napping the sun went away and it's gray and drizzly.  Just as well, I have lots to do indoors.

Have a great weekend, everyone!


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Off to the Reader's Theater soon.  Hope all the kids in my play show up.  Hope the weather holds.  Hope I make it through the day.


----------



## crebel

Getting a late state this a.m. after sleeping off migraine medicines, all better, thank goodness.  60 degrees and overcast, expecting more rain and severe weather today.  You are right Loonlover, I think we get a "little" more snow, but our current weather sure seems to be the same every day.

Jeff, sorry about the storm damage.  Glad it wasn't worse.

Gertie, have fun - good luck!

Everybody have a safe and happy day.


----------



## cheerio

I hate waking up to rain


----------



## loonlover

I guess it's a little late to say good morning so maybe I'll just say good day.  Intinst got up earlier than usual and I got up later than usual.  So, I fixed breakfast, read a little of the paper, went to the store, fixed dinner, read a little of the paper, packed DH's lunch since he had to work today. Then I took a short nap and finally sat down at the computer.  

Hope everyone is having a great day.


----------



## Leslie

Good morning, happy Sunday everyone,

40 degrees and lots of sun this morning. They said something about rain but I don't see it yet...

L


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Good morning!

58 here in northern VA, cloudy and thunder showers predicted today here in northern VA.  Our plan for the day is to take our classic Mini to a British Car show about 3 miles from here, although it's not my idea of fun to stand in a field full of metal object during a thunder shower, so we'll see...  

Betsy


----------



## Susan in VA

<yawn> Mornin'. It's not _my_ idea of fun to get up at dawn on a Sunday morning. Foolishly, yesterday I agreed to help someone out this morning _before_ asking about the time. <grumble, grouse>

Everyone have a nice day, please. Someone take the nap I'll be missing.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Susan is sooo not a morning person.    Have some tea, Susan!

Betsy


----------



## Ann in Arlington

Definitely damp here in Arlington, though nothing actively dripping at the moment. . . . .tough loss for the Nats last evening. . . .looking for a better outcome this afternoon. . . . .

Got my pile of stuff on the desk cleared. . . .paid some bills. . . .gave away some money. . .still got some left in the bank account so that's good! I think today I will focus more directly on the laundry pile. . . .turns out ignoring it yesterday did _not_ make it go away. . .and beyond that some Kindling. . . . .

Have a good one, everyone. . . . .


----------



## Anju 

At first I thought Susan had really lost it, but it is Sunday    I'll be sure and take a nap for you, at least one  

Upper 80's yesterday so think it will be the same again today, but my bedroom was so cool I had to have a blankie for my naps.  Sure hope the new place is the same!

Everyone enjoy their day.


----------



## Jeff

Good morning, everyone. It's 54 going to be 80, deep in the heart of Texas.


----------



## geoffthomas

Good Morning.
It is 52 and raining here in downtown Derwood, MD.
We do not expect it to go above 66 which is good because they keep telling us that the higher the temp, the more thunder and lightning the rain storm will provide.
Oh, yeah, did I mention it is supposed to rain all day?

Have a nice day.


----------



## Toronto_LV

Good morning!

Looks like it will be raining soon here... I hope it does.. I have one of those weird pressure headaches that only goes away with rain.


----------



## loonlover

Good morning all.  It's 57 going to 72.  Last night the prediction was for clear skies today.  Now it is to be partly cloudy with a slight chance of thundershowers.  At the moment though, it is clear and gorgeous with a washed clean feel to the air.

I didn't find out if Intinst is still scheduled to work today, so will have to wait until he gets up before I know what may be on the agenda for the day.

Everyone have a nice day; hopefully with some time spent reading - on your Kindle of course.


----------



## drenee

Good Sunday morning, KB friends.
I was not able to check in yesterday.  
Boyfriend called me Friday evening about 10 and asked if I would come and help with the dog as she had not been feeling well the last couple of nights and he wasn't getting much sleep.  She's a 12 year old Australian Shephard.  Ends up the dog and I slept great; boyfriend, not so much.  
I took her the vet yesterday morning at 11 and we were there till 4 yesterday afternoon.  She has very low platelets.  I think it was a 45 when it should be 200 to, I can't remember the upper number.  Her enzymes are also very low.  The working diagnosis right now is pancreatitis or a name I can't recall right now.  We are checking her every hour or so for signs of hemorrhaging.  She is NPO till tomorrow.  The vet also gave me her home and cell numbers in case we need her before Monday.  
This morning the dog got up with boyfriend while he was getting ready for work and was playing a little.  I'm hoping we can just make it through today and her blood work tomorrow will show some improvement.  
Boyfriend's sister is sitting with the dog while I popped up to my apartment to get more clothes and my computer.  

We have rain and storms in our forecast for this afternoon.  
I will check more threads later when I get back to boyfriends, but do we have anyone that's been affected by the MS tornadoes?
deb


----------



## Jane917

Good morning! Deb, I do hope all goes well with the Aussie today. I have spent many a night up with a sick dog. 

It is a beautiful day in central WA. It was windy yesterday, but so far is calm today. Yesterday we visited a few local wineries to stock up. Today we will be putting in the vegetable garden. It is all cleaned out and waiting for us to plant. 

Looks like a great day!


----------



## Margaret

Good morning, everyone!  It is a chilly and rainy day here - the perfect excuse to stay inside and read.  Enjoy your Sundays!


----------



## Andra

Good Morning Everyone.
We purchased a new fridge yesterday, so today we are moving the old one to its new home and doing some basic cleaning.  The new one will arrive on Tuesday.
Also heading out to IKEA to pick up some more bookcases for in the living room.  Time to replace the ones that are falling apart.

deb, hope all is well with the pup, low platelets are not a good thing.
Jeff, you must have had worse storms than we did - I just have a few iris blown over and all of the oak pollen is now out of the trees.

It's sunny and looks like it will be a gorgeous day.


----------



## Susan in VA

Betsy the Quilter said:


> Susan is sooo not a morning person.  Have some tea, Susan!


Whatever gave you that idea. 

It's going to take more than tea to cheer me up... I just got back home... was expecting to be back here by lunchtime!


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Wow, you do need more than tea!  Kick back and enjoy some KB!

Betsy


----------



## crebel

Susan in VA said:


> Whatever gave you that idea.
> 
> It's going to take more than tea to cheer me up... I just got back home... was expecting to be back here by lunchtime!


Whew! Long day for you. Hopefully someone will be by with KB margaritas to help you unwind.

I was sure I had posted here this morning, but I don't see it for today. So Good Morning, Good Afternoon, Good Evening, whichever is appropriate.


----------



## Susan in VA

crebel said:


> Whew! Long day for you. Hopefully someone will be by with KB margaritas to help you unwind.


Better not... still have a few hours of work ahead of me... wouldn't do at all to fall asleep on my keyboard!


----------



## Margaret

Good morning, everyone!  Another rainy day here for a dreary start to the work week.  Enjoy your Mondays!


----------



## Leslie

Good Monday morning everyone,

46 right now with a little bit of everything predicted: sun, clouds, maybe even rain. Right now I see blue sky so I'll enjoy that. Have a great day, everyone!

L


----------



## geoffthomas

Good Morning from Derwood, MD.
It is 50 expected to reach 66 and rainy.

Have a wonderful day all.


----------



## loonlover

Good morning.  Another partly cloudy day with a high of 72.  20% chance of thundershowers in the afternoon.  I mowed the front yard yesterday; hopefully the rain stays away and I can get the back yard mowed today.

Hope everyone has a great day.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

52 and gray here in northern VA, rain predicted today.  The rain yesterday never materialized, and we got through the car show show with some nice weather.

Thinking of all our southern neighbors with all the tornados, 60 plus--hope all are safe!

Betsy


----------



## Ann in Arlington

Good Morning!

DH was quite miffed at the weather people yesterday as they'd promised him rain all day so he totally slept in.  Then he got up and discovered it was actually a decent day and he could have gotten a lot of stuff done if only he'd known.

Today I'll take my flute in for its yearly checkup. . . .

Ann


----------



## Toronto_LV

Good morning everyone..it's cloudy AND sunny here in downtown Toronto. 

Hope everybody has a good day!

Elvira


----------



## mlewis78

Good morning.  51 and raining here in NYC.


----------



## Anju 

Good morning everyone hope you have a terrific day.


----------



## Jeff

Good morning, everyone.


----------



## crebel

Good Morning!  Everybody have a safe and happy day.


----------



## Susan in VA

Betsy the Quilter said:


> The rain yesterday never materialized,


Really?? It did here.... dry for the afternoon, but drizzly morning and evening.... and then a nice thunderstorm to top it off sometime late at night. And more rain now.

Busy day... hope everyone has a good Monday!

Oh, and good morning!


----------



## kevin63

Has been cold and rainy the last few days and this coming weekend is going to be the same here in Saint Louis, MO.  Looks like the April showers waited till the end of April and first part of May to come.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

We had nothing until quite late....I didn't see anything when I got up at 7ish, though the car cover on the old Mini was wet, so it had rained overnight.  And definitely nothing from 8 or so until late at night.  We did see lightning over in your direction during dinner!

Betsy


----------



## Susan in VA

Then you must have had a _very _late dinner.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

It was.  We probably finished between 8:30 and 9:00.  It also could have been just after dinner.

Betsy


----------



## Andra

Morning All...
I'm not my perky self today since we stayed up way too late putting bookcases together and trying to get things squared away last night.  I don't do well on 5 hours of sleep.
This is the last week of the Parks training so I'm hanging out for now - that's kinda nice since I don't have to think very hard.
I'm gonna sleep in tomorrow...


----------



## Margaret

Good morning, everyone!  Another rainy and chilly start to the day, but the showers should be gone by this afternoon and we should reach about sixty degrees.  Andra, I hope you get your well deserved sleep.  Deb, how is your friend's dog doing? Enjoy your Tuesdays.


----------



## Leslie

Good morning everyone, 

It is supposed to be a rainy day here in Maine. 46 degrees right now. I am off to the eye doctor this morning, then work...

L


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Good morning!

In the 50s here in northern VA on its way up to mid 60s.  Very gray this morning, but the sun IS supposed to come out.

Got the housework done, hope to get some quilting in today!  Quilting Police: "Step away from the iPad, ma'am.  No more Words With Friends until you get some quilting done."

Betsy


----------



## kevin63

49 degrees and raining this morning in Saint Louis, MO.  Supposed to clear out later and warm up to about 61 degrees only to have more rain later this week.


----------



## Daniel Arenson

Morning everyone!  It's 37 F (3 C) up here in Canada.  Time to get a hot cup of coffee, then head over to the office.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Brrr!
  Stay warm, Daniel!

Betsy


----------



## geoffthomas

Good Morning from Derwood, MD.
It is 50, high expected of 60.
Looks like partly cloudy all day.

Have a sunshiny day.


----------



## luvmy4brats

Good morning. A bit chilly. This morning, but the rain is gone. Looks like it will be a nice day to continue cleaning out the shed looking for more things to sell for our yard sale on Saturday.


----------



## Anju 

Good morning everyone from Central Mexico


----------



## loonlover

Good morning.  It's a little cooler this morning and will only get to about 67 today with partly cloudy skies.

Census training starts today.  I should at least know more of what I have gotten myself into by the end of the day.

Have a great Tuesday.


----------



## drenee

Good morning, KB friends, from the northern panhandle of WV.  
The tempt is currently 42 and sunny.  I think the birds are happy
the rain has left.  They are making a lot of noise out there this morning.

Margaret, thank you for asking about boyfriend's dog.  The blood work the
vet did yesterday was much improved.  The blood work was sent to another lab
and those results should be back today.  The vet said she could start eating 
yesterday.  So I had to boil ground beef and mix with rice.  Supposedly that's the
easiest thing for their stomach.  So we'll see what the lab results say today.  
deb


----------



## Anju 

good news deb


----------



## drenee

Thank you, Dona.  It was a very stressful weekend.  
The vet walked in yesterday and said she had not 
expected Pepper to live through the weekend.  I'm glad
she did, for boyfriend's sake.  He's very attached to her, of course. 
deb


----------



## Anju 

Us pet folks tend to get overly attached to our companions.  My girl who would take naps with me, or just snuggle, will not do anything but check on me first thing in the  morning.  Maybe when I get rid of this brace she'll be more snuggly, I hope.  Glad you have good news, give her an extra ear rub from me please.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

drenee said:


> Thank you, Dona. It was a very stressful weekend.
> The vet walked in yesterday and said she had not
> expected Pepper to live through the weekend. I'm glad
> she did, for boyfriend's sake. He's very attached to her, of course.
> deb


Keep us posted! Some of us who don't (currently) have pets live vicariously through our friends' pets.

Betsy


----------



## drenee

Thank you, Dona.  I sure will.  
I understand how attached pet owners are.  I have always been afraid of dogs,
and so I've never had a dog for a pet.  Pepper is a rescue dog and boyfriend has
had her since she was a few months old.  She's around 12 or so now.  
deb


----------



## Toronto_LV

Good morning


----------



## Jeff

Good morning, all. Stepped outside, headed for the deck with my coffee cup, and came right back. It's 47 degrees. What's that all about?


----------



## 908tracy

Good morning all! I am so happy to see the sun shining here in NJ today. We've had rain since Sunday and has been very chilly. By Saturday it's supposed to warm up to around 82 here! YAY!


----------



## Ann in Arlington

Good Morning. Currently 54 with bright sunshine. . . .expected to get to mid 60's today, won't be surprised if it goes higher than that. . . .

Plan of the Day: waste a little time.  Finish Laundry. Renew domain name. Read. Watch last night's TiVo offerings. Make list for packing for the weekend. (Heading to Tallahassee for college graduation of a young friend of ours. . .the one who named my Kindle "Magic Book". . . .) Have PB and Fluff sandwich for lunch.


----------



## crebel

Good Morning!  It is cold again (grumble, grumble), 36 degrees and the heat is on.  I had high hopes that there would be no further need for heat until late Fall.  I should know better, it's April, it's Iowa, I am supposed to be happy it isn't snowing.  I am, I really am happy it isn't snowing!     See?

Safe and happy day to all.


----------



## loca

Good Morning.  NOt sure what the temp is right now, but its getting warmer and starting to look nice.

But so much work..


----------



## Susan in VA

Morning, all. It _looks_ very nice outside but after reading all these reports I'm almost afraid to see how cold it might really be. Not that it matters, I'm going to be indoors working all day.

Didn't start the day out too well... signed off here last night, intending to get a couple of hours of work done, and fell asleep within minutes. Oops. (Sorry, Jeff, I'll finish the rest today when I get home, promise!!) Worse, as a result I didn't set my alarm, so I overslept until nine, and had to reschedule my 0930 commitment at the last minute. And on top of that, I'm supposed to be feeding a friend's cats while she's on vacation, and she brought me the key before she left and now_ it doesn't work_. I left her a message asking whether any relatives nearby might have a key... if they don't, or if she doesn't pick up messages very soon, I'm going to have to get a locksmith... can't leave the cats unfed for three weeks!

<deep breath> The day is going to get better from here on. I'm sure it is. Of _course_ it is.


----------



## Jeff

Susan in VA said:


> Sorry, Jeff, I'll finish the rest today when I get home, promise!!


Relax. It doesn't really matter. Hope your day improves.


----------



## Susan in VA

Maybe the world won't end, but I told you I'd have it done last night, and I'm feeling guilty.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Susan in VA said:


> And on top of that, I'm supposed to be feeding a friend's cats while she's on vacation, and she brought me the key before she left and now_ it doesn't work_. I left her a message asking whether any relatives nearby might have a key... if they don't, or if she doesn't pick up messages very soon, I'm going to have to get a locksmith... can't leave the cats unfed for three weeks!


Man! I'm sure you have tried all doors?

Betsy


----------



## Andra

Take a deep breath Susan - you'll get through everything.
Obviously, I've gotten some sleep - didn't get up until almost 10:00 - yeah!
Jeff, it's in the 50s here which is really weird - it's almost May - we aren't supposed to be still in jacket-wearing temperatures.
Have a great day everyone.


----------



## cheerio

Good morning
little chilly


----------



## Toronto_LV

Hi Susan, 

i hope that situation is resolved and you're able to relax now! Sounds very tense...


----------



## NogDog

39F this morning with a projected high of 61F. Interestingly, tomorrow's predicted high is 71F and then Friday's is 81F. So if the trend continues, by Sunday we'll be breaking 100 degrees.


----------



## Margaret

Good morning, everyone!  The sun is shining and the temperature should get up to sixty. Take care and enjoy today.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Good Morning, everyone!

It's a brisk 37 here, and the sun is shining here in northern VA, but a little less brightly knowing Dona won't be posting here this morning.    My thoughts are with her family.  Good morning, Dona--I'm sure the sun is shining brightly for you.

Betsy


----------



## Leslie

Good morning everyone,

Chilly here in Maine this morning--37 degrees. They are predicting rain this afternoon. Like you said, Betsy, it's sad to think of Dona not being here with us this morning. Thoughts and prayers to her family.

L


----------



## loonlover

Good morning all.  Chilly this morning but to be in the 70's today.

As has been said, it won't be the same without Dona's good morning post.  Thoughts and prayers are with her family.


----------



## Daniel Arenson

Morning Kindleworms!  Another chilly morning up here in Canada.  Hope you all have a good day with lots of Kindling.


----------



## drenee

I want to take this time to tell all of my friends here on the GM thread how much you mean to me.  
On the days I can't post first thing in the morning I wonder what the weather is like in all of your different areas.  
You've replaced my daily dose of the Weather Channel.  I wonder what everyone is up to.  Is Betsy going to quilt
today; does Loonlover have to work, if so, what kind of event; what crazy thing will Susan be up to today; and the morning always winds down with Jeff, Andra and Dona saying good morning.  I've become accustomed to Margaret being our first daily poster.  
We have lost a great friend in Dona.  I hope she knew how much we all loved her bright cheery personality and looked forward to her posts each day.  

It's sunny here in northern WV this morning.  
Have a wonderful day, KB friends.  
deb


----------



## Ann in Arlington

Good Morning, all! The sun is shining in Arlington. . . .though DH just heard on the radio that it's snowing in New England. . .is that right?

I have a college graduation ceremony to go to on Saturday so I'm contemplating going out to buy a new outfit today. I saw a jacket I really like in the Coldwater Creek catalog. . .and they have a shop at Tyson's Corner. . . .I'm thinking I should go see if they have it in stock.

http://www.coldwatercreek.com/Products/Detail.aspx?productid=51428&ensembleid=57579&colorid=994&refLink=new-looks.aspx

Have a great day everyone. . . .in celebration of Dona!


----------



## luvmy4brats

Good morning. It's a chilly 48 degrees here, and should be closer to 60 this afternoon. That said, it will be in the 80s for the yard sale Saturday. Today's job is going through the garage.

Dona, I miss you. It's not the same here without you.


----------



## Tip10

*It is the will of God and Nature that these mortal bodies be laid aside, when the soul is to enter into real life; 'tis rather an embrio state, a preparation for living; a man is not completely born until he be dead: Why then should we grieve that a new child is born among the immortals? ~Benjamin Franklin, 22 February 1756*

Tis a sad morning here for we've a friend we'll not see around here again. But lest we be selfish and only grieve for ourselves we should also rejoice in knowing that the last breath Dona breathed on this Earth was followed by the first she breathed in Heaven.

Welcome to your new life Dona -- we hope to see you again one day!


----------



## Elmore Hammes

Good morning all. Very chilly start in the low 30's in central Indiana, heading for the low 60's so I will wait until the afternoon to mow my yard.

I've been swamped lately so haven't been on the boards. I just saw about Dona - she will be missed. 

Elmore


----------



## geoffthomas

43 in Derwood, MD.
Missing Dona but knowing she is now home.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Ann in Arlington said:


> I have a college graduation ceremony to go to on Saturday so I'm contemplating going out to buy a new outfit today. I saw a jacket I really like in the Coldwater Creek catalog. . .and they have a shop at Tyson's Corner. . . .I'm thinking I should go see if they have it in stock.


Nice jacket, Ann. I like Coldwater Creek's stuff. Let us know if you get it!
Number of the store in case you want to call first: 703.288.9777

Betsy


----------



## Jeff

Good morning, everyone. It's a chilly 48, deep in the heart of Texas, but it will be 81 before your know it.



drenee said:


> I hope she [Dona] knew how much we all loved her bright cheery personality and looked forward to her posts each day.


She knew and was truly grateful to everyone here for their friendship.


----------



## drenee

Ann, that is so springy.  You have to post a picture of what you get.
Please.
deb


----------



## 908tracy

Good morning. It is a chilly 42 degrees here in NJ.
Sad this morning.


----------



## drenee

Susan, were you able to get into your friend's house and take care of the cats?
deb


----------



## Leslie

Ann in Arlington said:


> Good Morning, all! The sun is shining in Arlington. . . .though DH just heard on the radio that it's snowing in New England. . .is that right?


Well, maybe somewhere in New England but not here in southern Maine...you know I've said it before. We make up a lot of this bad weather stuff to keep the flatlanders away. But you can count on the true weather from me here in the Good Morning thread.

To cheer myself up this morning, I went to Mr. Bagel, read my Kindle and eyed young men. It helped.


----------



## crebel

49 degrees on its way to high 60s, breezy and sunny today.  It is hard to say Good Morning after hearing about Dona.

Everyone be safe and enjoy happy memories.


----------



## Anne

Good Morning Everyone. A chilly day and sad one here in New York.


----------



## Toronto_LV

Good morning/almost afternoon all!


----------



## kevin63

Morning

Looks like the sun is only going to be out today before the rain starts again tomorrow or Friday.  Guess I better mow the grass today while I have the chance, it's already too tall.  I just need to get motivated to do it.  It's hard to get motivated when it's so nice out.  I have a hundred other things to do (or that I'd rather do).


----------



## Angela

Tip10 said:


> *It is the will of God and Nature that these mortal bodies be laid aside, when the soul is to enter into real life; 'tis rather an embrio state, a preparation for living; a man is not completely born until he be dead: Why then should we grieve that a new child is born among the immortals? ~Benjamin Franklin, 22 February 1756*
> 
> Tis a sad morning here for we've a friend we'll not see around here again. But lest we be selfish and only grieve for ourselves we should also rejoice in knowing that the last breath Dona breathed on this Earth was followed by the first she breathed in Heaven.
> 
> Welcome to your new life Dona -- we hope to see you again one day!


Very well said, Tip. After a very rough night of lots of tears and not much sleep, I had to come on and post in memory of my sweet friend, Dona.

It started out around 56 this morning but is already up to 66 with a high expected near 80 here in the pine woods of NE TX. The countdown to swim season began a couple of weeks ago and the pool temp dropped from 73 to 62 overnight. At this rate I may not be swimming until June! Have a great day KB. Miss you, Dona!


----------



## Margaret

Tip10 said:


> *It is the will of God and Nature that these mortal bodies be laid aside, when the soul is to enter into real life; 'tis rather an embrio state, a preparation for living; a man is not completely born until he be dead: Why then should we grieve that a new child is born among the immortals? ~Benjamin Franklin, 22 February 1756*
> 
> Tis a sad morning here for we've a friend we'll not see around here again. But lest we be selfish and only grieve for ourselves we should also rejoice in knowing that the last breath Dona breathed on this Earth was followed by the first she breathed in Heaven.
> 
> Welcome to your new life Dona -- we hope to see you again one day!


Beautifully said, thank you!


----------



## Susan in VA

Not morning by any stretch, but I've come to treat this as a check-in-for-the-day-and-say-hello thread.  I hope that's ok.  

So, good morning and hello.  And good morning Dona, wherever you may be.

Yes, the Cat Situation is resolved, thanks for asking.  A relative in Maryland had another key.  Those cats were very pleased....  Between that and a busy workday I didn't get in until late, stayed up far too late, and today am fighting off a horrific headache from not sleeping enough and from all the crying last night.  I'd imagine I'm not the only one here.  

No crazy plans for today, Deb.  (What's so crazy about my normal days?!?  )  Back from work now and everything else is going to have to wait for another day.  I'm going to send a few emails and then go to bed....  luckily DD is in the middle of a good book and will let me sleep until dinnertime, and maybe again after that.  I'll catch up on KB tomorrow....


----------



## DD

Tip10 said:


> *It is the will of God and Nature that these mortal bodies be laid aside, when the soul is to enter into real life; 'tis rather an embrio state, a preparation for living; a man is not completely born until he be dead: Why then should we grieve that a new child is born among the immortals? ~Benjamin Franklin, 22 February 1756*
> 
> Tis a sad morning here for we've a friend we'll not see around here again. But lest we be selfish and only grieve for ourselves we should also rejoice in knowing that the last breath Dona breathed on this Earth was followed by the first she breathed in Heaven.
> 
> Welcome to your new life Dona -- we hope to see you again one day!


Tip, it couldn't have been said more eloquently. Thank you.


----------



## Winter9

Good morning everyone. 

It's a little grey here, but a nice day still. I want to say thank you for all being the wonderful persons that you are. I look forward getting to know you better in the future. I still find it difficult to believe that I won't see the kindle with the hat here anymore, but I think it has teached us to treasure each other every day.


----------



## kevin63

Good Morning

Hoping for another nice day here in Saint Louis, MO today.  Should get up to 70 degrees.

Have a great day!


----------



## Margaret

Good morning, everyone!  it is a cold 45 degrees here outside of Philadelphia.  It is sunny though and expected to get up near seventy.  That was also the forcast for yesterday, and I don't think it ever really warmed up.  We will have to see.  Ann, if you are still interested in that jacket, Coldwater Creek is running a 25% off all purchases sale until May 10.  They are also offering free shipping until that date.  Susan, I am happy to hear that the cats are taken care of.  I hope that you got some rest yesterday. Winter, it was nice to see you on the morning thread.  Take care, everyone.  Enjoy your Thursdays!


----------



## loonlover

Good morning all.  It's 57 going to 81 with a lake wind advisory.  Then tomorrow there is a flash flood watch.  Looks like rain is predicted through Tuesday.

Census training continues today and concludes tomorrow.  

Hope everyone has a good day.


----------



## Leslie

Good morning everyone,

A chilly 34 degrees this morning with highs in the 50s predicted. It's Thursday so Free Clinic day for me...

L


----------



## crebel

Good Morning.  It is still dark outside, but my weatherbug says it is 57 on its way to 82 with a high wind advisory and flash flood warnings (Loonlover, again I could have just quoted you  )

Safe and happy day to all.


----------



## 908tracy

Good morning everyone!

It is 45 degrees here in NJ, warming up to the 70's this afternoon? I surely hope so as it's been windy and very chilly since Sunday. Allergies are also kicking into gear. ****achoo!****


----------



## Ann in Arlington

Good Morning from Arlington:  42 here with breeziness, though not quite as much as yesterday.  Hi temp in the lower 70's expected.

Yes, I bought the jacket.    A pair of slacks too.  Got a free necklace besides 'cause the total was over $100 and got the 25% off.  

Then I stopped by the Vera Bradley store and had a nice discussion about what bags Kindles and iPads fit in best.  And she gave me a little bottle of water with a VB pattern sticker. . .something purple.

Today is get ready to travel day. . . .must start my list and make a note whenever I think of something else I need.  The complicating factor is that we're flying to Tallahassee (graduation ceremony on Saturday) leaving early tomorrow morning, and will drive back on Sunday and Monday.  Do I take a computer?  Do I take both Kindles, or make due with one.  Do I switch my WaPo subscription to the small one for a few days and then switch back?  What about my blogs?  Then there's what to take and whether to try to make it all fit in a carry on or plan to check a bag.  So much to figure out!

At least the laundry is mostly done. . . but deciding what to wear early is also essential so there's time to do another load in case I decide I need something that's not clean!


----------



## geoffthomas

Good Morning from Derwood, MD.
It is 38 in the sun.
Supposed to go up to 69.
And also be sunny all day.

Have a blessed day.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Ann in Arlington said:


> The complicating factor is that we're flying to Tallahassee (graduation ceremony on Saturday) leaving early tomorrow morning, and will drive back on Sunday and Monday. Do I take a computer? Do I take both Kindles, or make due with one.


Good morning!

Are you buying a car, Ann? 

Of course you take the computer. How are you going to check in with KB otherwise? And the newspaper looks soooo much better on the DX, if you're going to take that big ol' laptop, you might as well take the DX. There, decision done.

Feeling better today after feeling blah yesterday--no energy at all! Hope to get a ton of stuff done, then my brother is coming over to talk about some joint finance stuff and have dinner. Yay! And we get ready to head out tomorrow for an overnight trip to to West Virginia to attend races and an oldtimers' reunion at Summit Point Raceway (near Charles Town, WV). We'll be back Saturday evening, I think, though we're staying with friends overnight and they've invited us to stay Saturday night, too.

44 degrees here in northern VA.

Betsy


----------



## Ann in Arlington

Betsy the Quilter said:


> Good morning!
> 
> Are you buying a car, Ann?


No. . . .that's my brother who comes to visit and buys a car!  Actually, the graduate has two vehicles down there. . .long story but basically last time her parents went they drove down and flew back, theory being that it would be good to have their van down there so she can load it with stuff that won't fit in her car for moving back here after graduation. So it'll be us and her parents and a bunch of her stuff in the car.


> Of course you take the computer. How are you going to check in with KB otherwise? And the newspaper looks soooo much better on the DX, if you're going to take that big ol' laptop, you might as well take the DX. There, decision done.


 Well, but DH _has_ to take his computer since he's expecting some consulting work to come through, and if he didn't we were going to take the older little Sony. . . . I'm still contemplating the DX 'cause I do like my morning newspaper much better on it than the K1. OTOH, if I leave the DX here I could just leave WN on all weekend and maybe I'd be at 2.5 when I get back!


----------



## Jane917

It is 48 degrees on its way to low 60s. This is the 3rd day of winds......20-30 mph, and it drives me crazy. Have a good day, all.  Jane


----------



## Jeff

Good morning from the heart of Texas where it's 65 headed toward 85 today. Have a good un.


----------



## Annalog

Good morning everyone.
It is currently 58 F in Benson, sunny, and breezy. It is 64 F and windier in Tucson. The high is predicted to be 71 F with clouds in both places.

I will be spending tonight at my mom's house in Tucson (a normally weekly event) so will be away from high-speed Internet. (The phone lines in her neighborhood have not been upgraded.)

Hope everyone has a safe and wonderful day,
Anna


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Ann in Arlington said:


> No. . . .that's my brother who comes to visit and buys a car!


Speaking of Richard, haven't seen him lately, what's up with him? His last post said he was very busy! If you talk to him or email him, tell him KB says "hi."

Betsy


----------



## luvmy4brats

Good morning everybody! It's getting warmer. High today near 70. They're predicting mid 80's for Saturday. I was hoping it wouldn't be too warm for the yard sale. 

Today's job is tackling the garage (I did get our shed cleaned out already)


----------



## Daniel Arenson

Morning all!


----------



## cheerio

woke up to 45 mph winds


----------



## Andra

Good Morning.
This is the second or third time I've gotten up - but this time, I'm not walking into walls!  I hate it when my allergies mess with my balance...
So I'm eating lunch a little early and heading to the office.  It's kinda cloudy and windy - weather.com says it's 68.
I hope you are all having a good day.


----------



## Ann in Arlington

Betsy the Quilter said:


> Speaking of Richard, haven't seen him lately, what's up with him? His last post said he was very busy! If you talk to him or email him, tell him KB says "hi."
> 
> Betsy


He is very busy. . .besides the job he's got a new show (RENT!) opening in a week or two: http://www.mocmusicals.org/ He's the president so it keeps him pretty busy. Anyone who's going to be in the area while it's running should check it out. They're a community theatre non profit group, but they put on really good shows. I'm hoping to get up for it but that will depend on what's going on 'round here.


----------



## Margaret

Good morning, everyone!  It is a sunny 44 degrees here and the temperature is expected to get up to 80 by this afternoon.  It certainly makes deciding what to wear each morning a little on the challenging side.  We should have a beautiful weekend though.  I may have to break out my sandels.  Yesterday was my son's tenth wedding anniversary - it hardly seems possible.  Enjoy your Fridays!


----------



## loonlover

Good morning all.  Really windy this morning and it did not cool off much overnight.  67 now going to 79 with a flash flood watch in effect until 1PM Sunday.

Last day of census training today - then I should be ready to go out and collect information.


----------



## drenee

Good Friday morning from northern WV.  45 and sunny, with a high of 81 expected.  
Good luck with packing and planning, Ann.  
More transcripts for me to complete today, and then clean my apartment.
deb


----------



## Edward C. Patterson

44 degrees going to 80 in Allentown PA. Wish I felt better. Cold for the last few days, and now at work - dragged myself in and am at the bottom of it. Th extempor entry should be interesting today.  


Ed Patterson


----------



## luvmy4brats

Good morning! It's a chilly 46 degrees here this morning, with a high near 80 today. I've actually been up for several hours already (which is unlike me)

Today is my last day to get ready for the yard sale. I have so much stuff...

Have a good day everybody!


----------



## SerenityFL

Been pretty much lurking for about a year with a comment here or there and never noticed this thread.

So, this is my official first, "Good Morning".  Supposed to be in the high 70s, low 80s and rain, rain, rain.  Hurray!

I drive airboats in Florida but since I don't have to drive today, I hope it pours!


----------



## loonlover

SerenityFL said:


> Been pretty much lurking for about a year with a comment here or there and never noticed this thread.


Welcome to this thread. It is an enjoyable way to begin the morning (even if sometimes it isn't very early when a person checks in).


----------



## drenee

Welcome to the Good Morning thread, Serenity.  
This is the thread I miss the most when I can't be on KB.  
deb


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Good morning!

Ed--feel better!

Serenity--welcome to one of the best threads on KindleBoards.  You drive airboats--are you down in the Everglades area then?  That's the only place I've been on an airboat (which was VERY cool).

Off for an overnight trip later this morning to the Charles Town, WV area, y'all take care!  (I may not have access until we get home unless we stop at a McDonald's somewhere!)

Betsy


----------



## geoffthomas

Good Morning from Derwood, MD.
It is a nice sunny Friday morning.
47 degrees going up to 80.
Sunny expected all day.

Too bad I have to work.
Have a great day.


----------



## Ann in Arlington

hi all.  posting from the airport, got here way too early.  time to read.


----------



## Jeff

Good morning, everyone. It's 73, deep in the heart of Texas.

Welcome, SerenityFL.

Where's Susan?


----------



## Andra

Happy Friday All.
This week seemed to be a month long...
For the weather report, see Jeff's post.

Welcome to the Good Morning Thread SerenityFL.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Jeff said:


> Where's Susan?


C'mon, Jeff, it's only 9 AM. 

Betsy


----------



## Leslie

Good morning everyone,

Sunny and warm today. I went off to Becky's Diner for what I thought would be a relaxing breakfast with my Kindle and walked right into the middle of "Rosa Scarcelli for Governor" madhouse. They were filming a commercial. I have actually seen Rosa at Becky's before (does she think she can win the election with Becky's diners alone?) and she has spoken to me before, so today she landed on me like I was her new best friend. "Oh, your Kindle!" she says. "I love your Kindle!" (I am not making this up!). Then the adorable twink next to me, Brian, is all over my Kindle. "Show me how it works!" He was so cute, I couldn't resist. Then on the OTHER side of me (we were sitting at the counter), two nice men are also intrigued and asking questions. In the midst of all this, a mob scene of people are running around with cameras (video and still) so who knows, maybe Gabriel (my Kindle) will end up in a TV ad. I had to sign a release for that. In the midst of all this, I actually managed to read a sample of a book so I showed the two guys (Brian had left by this time) how to buy a book on the spot. I thought they were going to fall off their stools...LOL

Here's a link to Becky's: http://www.beckysdiner.com/ (ah, the famous stools!)

Here's a picture:










Here's Rosa:










L


----------



## Toronto_LV

Good morning everyone.. it's another one of those bright and gray days here that we've been having pretty often. 

Hopefully everyone has a great day!


----------



## Jeff

Betsy the Quilter said:


> C'mon, Jeff, it's only 9 AM.


Yes, but she never logged on here or answered her email last night after she left work.
Never mind. I just heard from her. Sorry - I'm a bit jumpy.

Ah Leslie - I always knew you'd be famous.


----------



## Annalog

Good morning everyone. 
It looks sunny out the window. I thought it was supposed to rain today; did the wind blow it away?

Hope you feel better soon Ed.

Welcome SerenityFL.

What an unusual start to the day Leslie.

Wishing for the best day for everyone.


----------



## crebel

Good Morning from Iowa. Already 65 on its way to 75. Thunderstorms last night did not materialize, but it is still very windy, so maybe Anna's theory holds. Nothing to begin my day quite as exciting as Leslie shared!

Welcome to the Weather Report Good Morning thread SerenityFL. Everyone have a safe and happy day!


----------



## Daniel Arenson

Toronto_LV said:


> Good morning everyone.. it's another one of those bright and gray days here that we've been having pretty often.


Remind me, LV... why do we live in Canada? We need to open a California Moonclipse office.


----------



## drenee

Leslie, that's a great story.  Hopefully you can post a link to the commercial.
deb


----------



## Sean Sweeney

Morning, gang! Been up since 5 a.m. here on the east coast and have been writing away since 6. Writing is going slow, but that's because I'm using CARE with my story. 

Hope everyone has a fabulous day.


----------



## Daniel Arenson

Great work, John!

I was working on my new novel last night (with some help from LV).  I intend to hit Starbucks tomorrow morning and write for another couple hours.  Nothing like writing on a Saturday morning, using pen and paper, sipping the first brewed pot of coffee.  Heaven.


----------



## drenee

John, welcome to the Good Morning Thread.
deb


----------



## Jane917

Windy here today again. Yuk. Leslie, I found your morning experience hilarious!


----------



## Sean Sweeney

Thanks, guys. I just finished for the morning: 1,800 words, three pages. And I just posted this week's Fraggle Friday clip.

Dan, get some sleep, will you!

I'm going to do the same, I think.

JFV


----------



## Susan in VA

Good morning everyone  --  in a huge rush this morning but wanted to check in since I didn't yesterday and didn't want anyone to worry  --  will be back home by mid-afternoon or so and will start to catch up then.  Have a good day, all!  

(Jeff, check your email, file's re-sent.)


----------



## Jeff

Susan in VA said:


> Jeff, check your email, file's re-sent.


I was worried about you, not the stupid files.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Jeff said:


> I was worried about you, not the stupid files.


I'm sure Susan didn't think that, Jeff, she had already addressed being absent. She was just passing info to you. 

Susan, take a deep breath, have a great day!

Betsy


----------



## Toronto_LV

hmmm i think Nevada maybe?? I'm partial to dry heat, lol.


----------



## intinst

Good Morning all. LL already given the weather, so I'll not repeat it, except to say it has started sprinkling. Greetings to all the new posters to this thread. I know I don't post here often, but always read it. I hope things go well to those with travel plans and that everyone has a good day.


----------



## Jeff

Betsy the Quilter said:


> I'm sure Susan didn't think that, Jeff, she had already addressed being absent. She was just passing info to you.


Sorry. My response was indeed too sharp. Should have included a happy face.


----------



## Leslie

Cobbie said:


> Leslie, WOW!!! What a great way to start the day.


Even though Rosa is busy wooing me for my vote (and who knows, she may succeed...she's a smart woman), right now this is the candidate I am rooting for: Steve Rowe.










I took this picture on November 3rd (day before Election Day) at a No on 1 phonebank that I was working at.

This morning there was an interesting exchange. Rosa plopped down next to Brian (cute guy sitting next to me) and asked him, "What issue is important to you?" He answered, "Gay marriage." Rosa said, "Yes, yes, that's important, but what else? Education?" Good thing she didn't try to change the subject on me! LOL.

L


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Jeff said:


> Sorry. My response was indeed too sharp. Should have included a happy face.


I think we're all a bit edgy this week, understandably....

Betsy


----------



## Susan in VA

Grrrrrr!  My FOURTH try at posting...  LOUSY connection tonight, one bar only, and I keep getting kicked off.  Maybe I have to post one sentence at a time.  Hi, everyone.  Good evening.  So many threads to catch up on...


----------



## Susan in VA

OK, trying again.  Maybe if I'm on for less than a minute at a time I'll get a post in before losing the connection.  Lots of new people here, welcome!!    Jeff, thank you for worrying about me.    


What the *&%^%#@ is wrong with Verizon tonight....


----------



## Susan in VA

This isn't working very well.  I'm giving up on KB for the night, hoping to be able to check some emails at least before bed.  I see that I have some PM's too, and apologize for not answering them today.  My connection keeps going away in mid-post.  If it's still this patchy in the morning I'm going to head for the nearest coffee shop and post from there.


----------



## luvmy4brats

How odd... I don't often see 5 am from this side... Most often, it's when I'm headed to bed.  
Anyhoo, I'm up. Need coffee. Please send "SELL CRAP" vibes my way. 

Oh, it's dark, 62 degess, and supposed to be 87 today. Yipee  

I think Good and Morning don't qualify as a sentence this early, so I'll just say Mornin'!


----------



## VictoriaP

luvmy4brats said:


> How odd... I don't often see 5 am from this side... Most often, it's when I'm headed to bed.
> Anyhoo, I'm up. Need coffee. Please send "SELL CRAP" vibes my way.
> 
> Oh, it's dark, 62 degess, and supposed to be 87 today. Yipee
> 
> I think Good and Morning don't qualify as a sentence this early, so I'll just say Mornin'!


LOL--"sell crap" vibes headed your direction. 87 sounds luxurious when it's 2:30 AM in Seattle and we're expecting yet another cloudy rainy 50 degree day.

But hey, my in laws just announced that they've taken a condo in Arizona for the majority of next winter and spring. I fully intend to find a way to bail from this place for four months and bask in the sun poolside next year! 

Meanwhile, it's 2:30 AM and I'm still awake.... Maybe it's time to go grab the Kindle and some coffee.


----------



## Margaret

Good morning, everyone! (At almost 7:30, it is late enough to say that!)  It is almost sixty degrees here and headed up to near ninety. Lovemy4brats, the "sell crap" vibes are headed your way.  I hope you make lots of money. Victoria, why were you up at that time of the morning (or night?)  We may be heading over to Sesame Place later this afternoon to spend some time with my son, daughter-in-law and the grandchildren.  This is not one of my favorite places, but all of my kids worked there during high school and college and it has good memories for them.  We also live about fifteen minutes away from it.  We usually go in the afternoon when most of the crowds have gone home and I never turn down a chance to spend time with my grandkids - I know how quickly they are growing up.  Enjoy your Saturdays!


----------



## SerenityFL

Mernin'.

Thanks everyone for the warm reception yesterday.

It did not rain like we were told it was going to        ...so disappointed.  Right now it's 79 and cloudy and will be 86 later.  Hot.  The surface of the sun draws near as summer approaches.  Sometimes it feels like I could reach out and touch it it gets so hot here.

Anyhoo....another day of work...joy.  

Sending "sell crap" vibes to luvmy4brats...sell lots and LOTS of crap!   

I'm off to get my daily dosage of tourists.  Wish me luck.


----------



## drenee

Good morning. 64 and sunny, with a high of 83 expected. Scattered thunderstorms this evening. 
More cleaning for me today.

Serenity, good luck with the tourists.

_Sell crap! Sell crap! sell crap!_ Hope that helps, Heather.

Have a great Saturday, KB friends.


----------



## loonlover

Good morning all.  Didn't sleep as late as I had hoped to and won't say I am completely awake yet.

The rain gauge had almost 3 1/2 inches in it this morning.  High today should be 83 with a tornado watch until 11 AM.   The tornadoes that hit central AR last night were to the east of us by a very few miles.  

Have a few errands this morning, then working an arena football game tonight.  Should be a fairly easy Saturday.

Heather, I hope you sell lots of crap.

Serenity, have fun with the tourists?

Margaret, enjoy the grandchildren.

Everyone have a great Saturday!


----------



## Annalog

Good morning everyone!
It is currently 36 F in the coop-to-be and a bit colder outside. The high in Benson, AZ is predicted to be 69 F and in Tucson, AZ to be 72 F. Cloudy and windy but the rain were were supposed to get yesterday did not arrive. We had a freeze warning last night. I am glad I have not yet planted tomatoes.

I am headed to Tucson this morning for the monthly meeting of the Tucson Origami Club. Happy folding! 

Heather, sending "SELL CRAP" vibes. I hope you sell everything you don't need. Sending "BUY STUFF FROM HEATHER! It is all found treasures!" vibes to the people in your area.

Serenity, hoping all the tourists you have to deal with are in a wonderful mood and that you all have a good day,

Margaret, enjoy the time with your family, especially the grandchildren.

Everyone have a great Saturday!


----------



## Jeff

Happy May Day, everyone. Today is also "rebuild-the-deck-cover-day" for me so I won't be around much until tonight. Have a good morning.


----------



## geoffthomas

Good Morning from Derwood, MD.
Across the Potomac River from Ann, Susan, Betsy, ProfCrash and Ravensclawprefect.
On the same side as Luv and Mike Hicks.

Heather - more "sell crap" vibes.

It is 65 and goiing up to 87 with full sun all day.
I intend to go out and sweat all day.
I will stay hydrated.

Have a wonderful and productive day.


----------



## Leslie

Good morning everyone,

I was up at 6 am, played a few words in Words with Friends and then read my Kindle (in bed) for two hours to finish the terrific book I started yesterday (the one I bought at Becky's and demonstrated how to buy a book to the two guys sitting next to me). I am thinking I might have to go work and do all the work I didn't do while I was reading obsessively. Some days I really do wish I could put a book down, but alas, I cannot when I really get into it. Sigh...

Here's the book in case anyone is looking for a great, albeit emotional, 5 star read:


----------



## kdawna

I woke up to my grandaughter at the front door yelling "cock a doodle doo". She is definately making my morning lively! Still trying to wake up ... sitting her with my tea. We're getting rain later today here in SW, PA. Have a great Saturday everyone!
 Brenda J.


----------



## Andra

Morning All -
Can Texas PLEASE quit having these little fronts move in?  It's May, for goodness sakes!
I'm stuffy, achy and my arthritis in my hands is acting up - can't even close my left hand to make a fist - sheesh!
And guess what I'm supposed to be doing this weekend??  Getting ready for vacation (laundry, packing, etc...) 
Sending vibes to all who asked.


----------



## drenee

Andra, sending some good vibes your way also.  
deb


----------



## crebel

Good Morning to everyone.  It looks to be a beautiful Saturday here.  Of course, I have to leave for a meeting that begins at 10 a.m. and probably won't be done until 4-5 p.m.  On the plus side, there will be some good friends there so all is well.

Heather - My Sell Crap vibes are heading your way late, hopefully it is practically all gone now from all the other sell crap vibes.

Have a great weekend!


----------



## Jane917

Good morning. It is 45 in central Washington, heading up to the 60s, AND the wind is not blowing (yet)! We have had a very windy couple of day. This is the day of our very much anticipated Apple Blossom Festival Parade, and I hate to see all the queens and princesses blown off the floats. 

Sell craps vibes have been sent on their way back east. Hope they arrive on time!  Jane


----------



## Meredith Sinclair

Cobbie said:


> Good morning! Heather-4:19 AM, VictoriaP-4:33 AM, Margaret-6:33 AM and SenerityfL-6:35 AM....Who *ARE* you people? It's Saturday!  Can you tell I'm not a morning person?
> Now, Heather, one person's discards is another person's treasure. There is no "crap" in your sale, just "wonderful finds" for other people. Okay, time to get the shovel.
> Great day, everyone.


Cobbie, you crack me up!

I fell asleep on the sofa again...  DH said he tried to wake me up including shaking my arms... to no avail... I woke up around 8:30! I am NOT a morning person either! I wake up every morning at about 5-5:15 and feel like my 5-6 hours sleep I get M-F sure catches up with me on the weekend!

Going to Lowe's today to get some of that $.63 topsoil... my beds are washing away so I will get a lot of those 40# bags then some Miracle Grow and start my garden up next weekend. I will have all week to get all of the weeds done and old mulch cleared.


----------



## Sean Sweeney

Good morning, gang. Bright and sunny here in the Commonwealth of Mass. Just opened a couple of birthday presents and pulled out a fantastic outdoorsy hat which I will wear all day today.

Hoping to get a little writing done before I head out. Enjoy your day people!


----------



## intinst

Good Morning all. As LL said , we had 3 or 4 tornadoes pass us by last night, one of which was definitely on the ground. The others have not been confirmed yet. The East End community that was hard hit, with all of those hitting or passing over it is about 4 miles to our East. There is a creek about 75 yards from our house that was over the bridge that crosses it. Many people here in AR with damage from the winds and rains, but thankfully, we are not among them this time.


----------



## geoffthomas

We are so grateful that they passed you two by.
We would not want you to wind up in OZ.
(seriously - happy you are untouched).


Just sayin......


----------



## drenee

John Fitch V said:


> Good morning, gang. Bright and sunny here in the Commonwealth of Mass. Just opened a couple of birthday presents and pulled out a fantastic outdoorsy hat which I will wear all day today.
> 
> Hoping to get a little writing done before I head out. Enjoy your day people!


HAPPY BIRTHDAY. We're going to need to see a picture of you and the hat. 
deb


----------



## Sean Sweeney

LOL, I may be able to provide one.


----------



## Sean Sweeney

And my birthday isn't until Monday.... I can't get the photo to come up.


----------



## Sean Sweeney

Oh, there it is. Took a while.


----------



## Andra

drenee said:


> Andra, sending some good vibes your way also.
> deb


Thanks deb - I have one of those paraffin bath things for my hands and that helped.
So far I've done 2 loads of laundry, unloaded and reloaded the dishwasher, gone to the farmers market, loaded the car and the truck with recycling and cleaned litter boxes.
We are getting ready to head out for lunch and to the dealership for maintenance on the vehicles. Both need oil changes and inspections...


----------



## luvmy4brats

Thanks for all the vibes! We sold some stuff, but still have tons left that we're taking to goodwill.


----------



## VictoriaP

Cobbie said:


> Good morning! Heather-4:19 AM, VictoriaP-4:33 AM, Margaret-6:33 AM and SenerityfL-6:35 AM....Who *ARE* you people? It's Saturday!  Can you tell I'm not a morning person?
> 
> Now, Heather, one person's discards is another person's treasure. There is no "crap" in your sale, just "wonderful finds" for other people. Okay, time to get the shovel.
> 
> Great day, everyone.


**yawns**

Well, it's now 11:24 and I'm theoretically officially "awake". Is that better? LOL It's still morning. Barely. I'm not a morning person either, which is why I was still up at 2:30!

Heather--did you do the whole "prices slashed" routine? I usually do that for the afternoon before I pack it all in and send it to Goodwill. By that point in the day, I'm ready to pay people to haul the stuff off so I don't have to do it myself!


----------



## Susan in VA

Egad, what a day so far! 

My wireless at home is acting up -- keeps alternating between one and zero bars, and of course kicking me offline every few minutes, so I gave up on THAT last night.  The KB sign-in is pretty fast, so I got in here briefly a few times, but I couldn't even stay on my school's site long enough to get my homework posted. It needed to be in by this morning.  So I figured I'd go out for a leisurely breakfast at a coffee shop with wifi this morning... uh-uh. DD had other plans, was up a bunch of times with this and that, and so of course she slept until almost ten... and we have to leave for some Saturday classes at eleven.  Then after class we headed for the nearest coffee place, bought tea and milk and two pastries, waited for an empty table, and got comfortable only to find out that their wifi was out. No sign up announcing that fact, though. Grrr. <fume> Of course DD was all set to hang out and eat her pastry in peace and read for a while so that Mama could do computer stuff. With some persuasion (and a little bribery), I got her to leave after only twenty minutes so we could go to the library for another try. So now I have about half an hour to post my homework, catch up on at least some email, and pay a couple of bills before we need to leave. But when am I going to catch up on KB Aaaargh!

Oh yeah, good morning. Or whatever time it is where you are. Heather, I hope you sold all the crap treasures. Betsy, I was parked next to a shiny new Mini today and was admiring it.. they all come out of hiding when the weather's nice. I was hoping to spend some time outdoors and taking it easy this weekend, but things aren't quite happening that way. DD's dad is in MN for the weekend at a funeral for an old friend, so DD is at home (usually she spends at least part of every weekend out bike-riding or something with him) and that's keeping me busy. (Oh, the friend was a police officer in ***Hibbing***.)

Hoping that by the time we get home tonight Verizon will have taken care of whatever is causing the problem (wasn't just me, a couple of neighbors were having trouble with theirs, so it has to be a problem at Verizon's end). Otherwise I may not be posting again until Monday.

Have a good weekend, everyone.


----------



## Margaret

Good morning, everyone!  We will be having another very warm day here outside of Philadelphia. It is drizzling right now and thr rain is expected to continue throughout the day.  I am glad we got Sesame Place in yesterday. I hope that all have remained safe during the flooding that is going on down South.  Intinst and Loon Lover, please let us know that you are safe as well.  Susan, have your Verizon issues been settled?  I am leaving to take my Mother to Mass, and am then planning to have a relaxing day. Enjoy your Sundays!


----------



## akagriff

I hope it's ok to stop in here.  I just feel like getting to know my Kindleboard friends a little better.
This morning-I'm watching the news about New York.  I have a friend who has traveled to NYC this weekend to watch a show.  I'm assuming that her plans have changed.  It's a little cool in Minneapolis this morning and it's supposed to be through the day.  I think it wil be in the mid 60's.
I have volunteered to run the concession stand for my son's baseball association so I'm meeting with the association to get this all planned  today.  I did tell them that the stipulation is that when my son is playing, I want to actually watch his game.  Nothing is worse than volunteering for the kids and then not acually spending the time with the kids.


----------



## Jeff

Good morning from McGregor, Texas where it's 60 going toward 80 today.


----------



## Sean Sweeney

Good morning from the Commonwealth! It's a little after 8 a.m.; I've been up since 6. I just finished up an interview for Kent Holloway's weekly "Let me introduce you to..." blog, and now I think I'm going back to bed! There will be writing in my future today, along with a birthday dinner with mom later this afternoon. 

I'm going to enjoy my last day as a 32-year-old.


----------



## drenee

Jody, welcome to the Good Morning thread.  We're glad you decided to join us.  
I heard the news about the New York scare also.  I read an article online about it that stated a couple of the shows started late.  I wonder which show your friend was planning to attend.
Have fun at the ball game.

Susan, I hope your internet situation is resolved soon.

Im, too, am anxious for Intinst and Loonlover to check in and let us they're okay.

64 and raining in northern WV.  Have a wonderful Sunday, KB friends.
deb


----------



## Leslie

Good morning everyone,

54 degrees and rainy here in Maine. I have a houseful of young people and a batch of oatmeal in the rice cooker. Yum!

John, is your birthday May 3rd? That's my son's birthday--he'll be 22 tomorrow. Hard to believe...I remember May 3, 1988 like it was yesterday!

L


----------



## geoffthomas

Good Morning from Derwood, MD.
It is 74 going up to 86.
Sunny most of the day with late day clouds.
Grass is growing.

Have a great Sunday.


----------



## luvmy4brats

Good morning from the Eastern Shore. It's a beautiful morning! 

Have a great day everyone.


----------



## Sean Sweeney

Leslie said:


> John, is your birthday May 3rd? That's my son's birthday--he'll be 22 tomorrow. Hard to believe...I remember May 3, 1988 like it was yesterday!
> 
> L


Yes it is! I'll turn 33 at 7:44 a.m.... I've been awake at 7:44 a.m. every year except one, I think. Happy birthday to your baby boy!

FYI... I PMed you to see if I could be added to the list of authors in the Book Bazaar. Just in case you missed it.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Good morning.  It's a beautiful day in the neighborhood.  

One last bookcase to clear out.  Then all the books to haul out to the car and over to Goodwill.  Then I'll fiddle around with the wall for my raised flower bed.


----------



## drenee

I'll text intinst now and see if I can get an answer.
deb


----------



## Leslie

John Fitch V said:


> Yes it is! I'll turn 33 at 7:44 a.m.... I've been awake at 7:44 a.m. every year except one, I think. Happy birthday to your baby boy!


Thank you for the birthday wishes! Lance was born at 4:21 pm -- after I pushed for 2 hours and 21 minutes. Nine more minutes and I would have had a c-section...



> FYI... I PMed you to see if I could be added to the list of authors in the Book Bazaar. Just in case you missed it.


I add authors to the list in batches and I am overdue for updating it. I am sure I have your PM.

L


----------



## Annalog

Good morning. 
It is currently 55 F, windy, and sunny at my house but it is sukpposet to get up to 73 F and rain is expected.

Hoping for a happy and safe day for everyone.


----------



## drenee

I just received a text from Loonlover.  They are fine, but their power is out.  
They don't know when it will be back on.
deb


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Cobbie said:


> Margaret, your bump post today would fit in great here.


Just happy to be here.


----------



## Margaret

drenee said:


> I just received a text from Loonlover. They are fine, but their power is out.
> They don't know when it will be back on.
> deb


Thank you for letting us know!


----------



## Gertie Kindle

drenee said:


> I just received a text from Loonlover. They are fine, but their power is out.
> They don't know when it will be back on.
> deb


Thanks for letting us know, Deb.


----------



## Annalog

drenee said:


> I just received a text from Loonlover. They are fine, but their power is out.
> They don't know when it will be back on.
> deb


Thanks for the update!


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Good morning!  (A little late.)

Glad to hear loonlover and intinst are OK!

I go offline for a couple days, so much happening!  I have a lot of catching up to do.

Betsy


----------



## Andra

Um, I'm sure it's morning somewhere - even if it's not at my house!
More work getting ready for vacation and the washing machine decided to go off-balance again yesterday... so things are a little weird.  Happy Sunday all.
deb, thanks for checking with loonlover and intinst - glad they are OK.


----------



## CareBear5

Good morning!  I should be doing laundry, but where's the fun in that?


----------



## drenee

Hi CareBear.  Welcome to Kindleboards, and welcome to the Good Morning thread.  
deb


----------



## Margaret

CareBear5, welcome!  This is a great place to hang out and NOT do laundry. 
Has anyone heard from Dana lately?  She always played the word game and made those sparkly pictures and I don't recall seeing anything from her in a while.
(fixed the spelling - no e in sparkly)


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Margaret said:


> CareBear5, welcome! This is a great place to hang out and NOT do laundry.
> Has anyone heard from Dana lately? She always played the word game and made those sparkely pictures and I don't recall seeing anything from her in a while.


Here's a sparkly picture.


----------



## Margaret

Thank you!


----------



## drenee

I believe I sent Dana a PM last week, but I haven't heard from her.  I think the last day she posted was around the 11th of April.
deb


----------



## geoffthomas

You are right it was the 11th.
I am also worried about her.
We have had several members drop out for a while - probably because they got a life  

But one still worries.

Just sayin......


----------



## Jeff

geoffthomas said:


> We have had several members drop out for a while - probably because they got a life
> 
> But one still worries.


----------



## intinst

Good Morning (Evening) from Loonlover and I. Power was off for about 22 hours, so not too bad Our neighbor had the top of a 100 ft tall oak fall across the pole with his electric line on it, taking pole and all to the ground. No houses were damaged in our area but there were several within a couple miles of our house. Crews had been going by us, getting others back on and it got a little frustrating, especially when just across the street had power by 9:00 am. Thank you, Deb for checking on us and passing the word on to the rest of our KB friends.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Intinst, so good to hear from you and Loonlover!

Glad you are safe.

Betsy


----------



## drenee

Intinst, so happy to have you back.  
You guys were missed today.
deb


----------



## Winter9

Good morning! 

Sunny and nice weather here!


----------



## kevin63

Good Morning!

Should be a nice day today here in Saint Louis, MO (at least no rain).

Have a great week.


----------



## Sean Sweeney

Birds are chirping outside, we have some sprinkles. It's in the 70s, but I'm expecting thunderstorms throughout the day. I won't let that affect my day!


----------



## Margaret

Good morning, everyone!  It looks as though we will have a warm (80's) and rainy start to our work week here.  It is time to break out the fans at work.  Happy birthday, John!  Intinst, I was happy to hear that you are alright.  Hopefully, you will be able to relax during the last few days before your surgery.  Enjoy your Mondays!


----------



## kevin63

John Fitch V said:


> Birds are chirping outside, we have some sprinkles. It's in the 70s, but I'm expecting thunderstorms throughout the day. I won't let that affect my day!


Happy Birthday John, I think I saw you said today was your B-Day and Happy Birthday to Leslie's son also.


----------



## Leslie

kevin63 said:


> Happy Birthday John, I think I saw you said today was your B-Day and Happy Birthday to Leslie's son also.


Thanks, Kevin! 22 years ago today I was in the hospital. Today, I am off to work at the Free Clinic.

Right now it is cloudy and 63 degrees. The paper says rain is in our forecast.

L


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Good morning to you, good morning to you!

Drippy weather this morning in northern VA but at least it means I don't have to water the deck garden after the hot weekend.  We had a great weekend in West Virginia except for not having KB access because my friend didn't know the password to her wireless network, LOL!

Came home to see hummingbirds in the garden.  I'm going to put the feeder up today.

Betsy


----------



## Edward C. Patterson

70 degrees and soaking rain here in Allentown. Back on my feet after a three day stint with the sickness (the cough and sneeze sickness). Slept most of the weekend, emrging now and then to the computer to do what I do. Facing work today with Glee.  

Ed Patterson


----------



## akagriff

I often wonder why my kids are given birthday presents, because I did all the work!
It's 45 now but will be around 60 in Minneapolis.
I have something on my schedule on every night this week with the exception of Friday.  Today is the start of my son's baseball season.  He has baseball tonight, Tuesday and Thursday.  By the end of July he is pretty sick of baseball but then he perks up by the middle of the winter.  
I saw a bald eagle yesterday.  We have several nests along the Minnesota River.


----------



## geoffthomas

Good Morning from Derwood, MD.
It is raining here this Monday.
68 now, 81 later, rain for most of the am.

Have a great day.


----------



## 908tracy

Good Morning from soggy NJ!!!
It is 68 degrees and raining today. High in the upper 70's to low 80's.(according to weather dot com)

Make it a great one all!!!~

Just noticed we are neighbors Edward Patterson!! =) (closest kindleboarder I've found yet)


----------



## Andra

Good Morning All.  
It's beautiful and sunny here in Austin right now.
I get to start my day once again in the training room for the new parks stuff - but today we are tearing it all down.  I'm glad that I remember my wire cutters - MUCH easier to cut zip ties with wire cutters than scissors.


----------



## Jeff

Good morning, everyone. It's too chilly outside to sit on the deck but will be 84 later.


----------



## loonlover

Good morning all.  It is 58 going to 85 and bright and sunny this morning.

Plans are to do some house cleaning and finish moving anything that will be in Intinst's way as he moves around the house with a walker.

Hope everyone has a great Monday!


----------



## Annalog

Good morning everyone!

Posting from my K2 so I am not checking weather predictions. It finally rained last night. That will help DHs allergies and make mine worse for a couple days. It is currently 36 F and sunny. I remember from last night that today should be in the 70s and we should be in the 90s the day after. Hot and dry weather will drive both of our allergy symptoms away.


kevin63 said:


> Happy Birthday John, I think I saw you said today was your B-Day and Happy Birthday to Leslie's son also.


Happy Birthday!

Glad to hear you are feeling better, Ed.

Happy day to everyone!


----------



## Sean Sweeney

Thank you Margaret, Kevin and Anna!


----------



## Meredith Sinclair

Good Morning... I am home from work today... with kidney stones... again! Going in to the doctor this morning and then to CT scan, hopefully to get these things dissolved!  

Hope everything is good with all of you. No more tornadoes or floods!


----------



## intinst

Meredith Sinclair said:


> *Hope everything is good with all of you. No more tornadoes or floods!*


Amen to that, Meredith! Good morning to all, Two more days of what i call walking normal, others differ. Doctor says that it will hurt bad the first month. (Duh, their cutting my leg into, i can infer that!) But then it should be getting better. I've had knee pain off and on (mostly on) for over forty years. I think I can make it through the first month, then maybe the knee replacement will prove to be a good decision.


----------



## geoffthomas

Meredith Sinclair said:


> Good Morning... I am home from work today... with kidney stones... again! Going in to the doctor this morning and then to CT scan, hopefully to get these things dissolved!
> 
> Hope everything is good with all of you. No more tornadoes or floods!


I will be in prayer for you Ms. Merry.
I had a bout with Kidney stones once. Thought I was going to die! By the time the doctor figured out what was going on, they had passed. 
Seriously - big time pain. I surely hope you are not having that bad a problem with them, but please be careful.
Just sayin.....


----------



## Guest

Good morning to all


----------



## Guest

hi everyone ...
what a pleasant morning today


----------



## Meredith Sinclair

geoffthomas said:


> I will be in prayer for you Ms. Merry.
> I had a bout with Kidney stones once. Thought I was going to die! By the time the doctor figured out what was going on, they had passed.
> Seriously - big time pain. I surely hope you are not having that bad a problem with them, but please be careful.
> Just sayin.....


Well, I got an appt. @ 11, hopefully she can get me in for a CT scan. Thanks for the prayers Mr. Thomas. It is beautiful here at least I have that going for me.


----------



## Jeff

Good luck, Meredith. Please keep us updated.


----------



## cheerio

I am so tired today


----------



## Daniel Arenson

Morning all.  Have a nasty cold this morning.


----------



## Tip10

intinst said:


> Amen to that, Meredith! Good morning to all, Two more days of what i call walking normal, others differ. Doctor says that it will hurt bad the first month. (Duh, their cutting my leg into, i can infer that!) But then it should be getting better. I've had knee pain off and on (mostly on) for over forty years. I think I can make it through the first month, then maybe the knee replacement will prove to be a good decision.


Intinst -- I'm very hopeful that he's setting you up for a worst case scenario -- I've a friend who's had two knee replacements -- in the worst of those cases she said it was a matter of days before the pain subsided and that within barely a week she was not suffering form any knee pain at all. I've another friend who said that by the time he left the hospital the pain was less than when he came in.

My prayers be with you -- hoping that the replacement will go smoothly and the pain be gone!

Morning to all.

Ms Merry -- I cringe at what you are going through -- hopefully you'll get some relief soon!


----------



## drenee

Miss Merry, I hope you're doing better this afternoon.

John, Happy Birthday.  

Hope everyone had a wonderful Monday.
deb


----------



## crebel

Good Morning somewhere in the world and Good Evening from here.  My computer kicked me off when I tried to post earlier today.  

I hope Miss Merry, Cheerio and Daniel are all doing better!


----------



## Margaret

Good morning, everyone!  Another warm and sunny day is expected here - 68 degrees now and going up to 80.  It does not seem that long ago that I was posting "cold with snow." I hope all those who were not feeling well yesterday have a better day today.  Intinst, I will be thinking of you and saying a prayer for you tomorrow. I know a few people who have had knee replacements and all of them recovered well and are glad they had the surgery.  My brother-in -law had a double replacement done March a year ago, and rode his bicycle from Philadelphia to Atlantic City the following June.  Enjoy your Tuesdays!


----------



## akagriff

it's cold in Minneapolis-  39 now but should be 70 this afternoon.  Rainy.
I'm tired and want to go back to bed.


----------



## Leslie

Good morning everyone,

We have an absolutely beautiful morning today. The sun is shining, birds are singing and not a cloud in the sky. 58 degrees right now with highs in the 70s predicted. Have a great Tuesday!

For all the nurses on the list, Happy Nurses' Week. This year is the 100th anniversary of Flo's* death and the 190th anniversary of her birth (May 12, 1820).

L

*Florence Nightingale


----------



## geoffthomas

Good Morning from Derwood, MD.
It is a nice Tuesday morning.
62 now, expected 78 and cloudy.

Please go about your day as if you will never visit where you are again.
It changes how you look at things.  Learned to do this when I was living in London.


----------



## Toronto_LV

Good morning!

Looks like it will be another sunny one here today.


----------



## Andra

Good Morning All -
I have a window from 8-12 for the washing machine repair person... any bets on whether it's closer to noon than 8??


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Good morning!

Good luck with your repair Andra!  Intinst, we're thinking of you and loonlover on the eve of your operation!

Everyone feel better and enjoy the day! 

I'm spending the day with my brother trying to finalize some stuff left undone in my parents' estate (I use that as a legal term, not that they had any kind of real estate ) from several years ago.    It involves travelling to the county seat and then dealing with bankers.  

Betsy


----------



## Ann in Arlington

Good morning, everyone.  Back from Florida, safe and sound.  Oboe girl duly graduated. . . .

Looks like a good day coming up. . . .some errands to run today and then a meeting at the church tonight.

Have a good one, all!


----------



## crebel

Good Morning!  It looks to be a beautiful day in Iowa.  Good thoughts for tomorrow, Intinst, I know everything will go perfectly.  Loonlover, my prayers are with you during his convalesence!

Everyone have a safe and happy day.


----------



## Sean Sweeney

Good morning, everyone. It's a gorgeous day here in the northeast! It's currently 71 with a high expected of 80. Thunderstorms are expected in the afternoon, though.


----------



## Jeff

Good morning from deep in the heart of Texas. Wake up Cobbie! It's a beautiful day.


----------



## Susan in VA

Good morning everyone!! Sometime overnight Verizon got its act together, and this morning I have an internet connection again, yay!

Looks like I've missed a lot here... hope everyone is doing ok! It will take _days _to catch up... and right now I only have about 15 minutes 

I think I vented a LOT here about the Verizon problem. Sorry to be so long-winded. I was trying to get things posted before getting kicked offline, and so NO editing on the posts was done...  At some point I just gave up, because getting online in one-minute bursts was worse than not at all.

Happy birthday, Ann!


----------



## Gertie Kindle

It's a beautiful day on The Treasure Coast.  mid-70's right now with a cool breeze.  I think I'll sit outside for a while with an iced tea and Little Gertie.


----------



## loonlover

Good morning all.  It is a beautiful morning in AR also.  Going to a high of 85 today.

Thanks for all the good wishes and support for tomorrow.  I've always been the patient for surgeries so this is going to be a new experience for both of us.

Happy Birthday, Ann.


----------



## Sean Sweeney

Happy birthday, Ann. God bless.


----------



## Annalog

Good morning everyone! It is going to be a beautiful day here as well.

I will be working from home today as my allergies are acting up and I did not get enough sleep. I do not want to be drowsy while driving on the highway.  (I also don't want this to be a cold!) 

All the best for your surgery tomorrow intinst. As has been said, we will be thinking of you and Loonlover.

I hope all who were not well yesterday are feeling much better today. 

Happy Birthday Ann!

Have a safe and happy day.


----------



## Ann in Arlington

Thanks for the birthday wishes. . .Cobbie made me some beautiful cakes in the Birthday thread. . . .feel free to have some. 

Cleaning lady is here now. . .I think I'm going to skip my errands and just spend some time on the deck. . . .the weather is perfect. . . .


----------



## intinst

Good Morning all. Just wanted to be the earliest to post in this thread for the first time ever, since I am up. Y'all be good, ya hear?


----------



## Margaret

Good morning, everyone!  Best wishes, Intinst - I hope everything goes well and you make a quick recovery.  Loon Lover, I will be thinking of you today as well.  The weather here today looks to be a carbon copy of yesterday - sunny with highs around eighty.  There is not too much to compalin about there. Except, I do get the seventh grade after they have had gym today, and our building is not air conditioned, and seventh grade boys do tend to have a sort of wet dog smell after they have been running around in the heat.  Oh well - enjoy your Wednesdays!


----------



## Leslie

Hahaha, wet dog smell. That's fun, Margaret.

44 degrees today and lots of sun is in store for us. I (and the rest of the staff at India Street, which is where the Free Clinic is housed) am being taken out for a sushi lunch today, to celebrate Nurse's Week. An unexpected treat...

L


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Good morning!

It's a beautiful (cool) morning here in northern VA!  Intinst--good luck with your surgery, we'll be thinking of you!  I hope Loonlover can let us know how you're doing.

Happy Nurse's Week, all the nurses here!  Enjoy your lunch, Leslie!

Betsy


----------



## Ann in Arlington

I was informed by my son last night that yesterday was "Star Wars Day":  May the 4th be with you.  

Today is Cinco de Mayo. . . . .and I have some Mexican beer to celebrate with.  

Good Morning all. . . .weather here is primo. . . . going to pick up my flute and probably run the other errands I didn't bother with yesterday.   Just minor stuff like, oh, I don't know, buy food?. . . . .   

Have a great day, y'all. . . . .


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Beer for breakfast, Ann? 

Betsy


----------



## drenee

Good morning, KB friends.  

Intinst, best of luck today.  I am home for most of the day today.  If Loonlover wants to text me, I can let our friends here know that you're fine.

Leslie, enjoy the sushi.  I love sushi.  It's the only non-breakfast food I can eat for breakfast.  

Ann, Happy birthday.  

Geoff, as always, you have words of wisdom that makes a person stop and think.  Thank you.

Another sunny warm day here in northern WV.  No court today, and all of my transcripts are caught up.  
It's like having a wonderful free day.  

Happy Wednesday, KB friends.
deb


----------



## Leslie

Betsy the Quilter said:


> Beer for breakfast, Ann?
> 
> Betsy


As they say, the sun is over the yardarm somewhere in the world...


----------



## Andra

Happy Wednesday Everyone.

My washing machine is fixed and I've already done 2 more loads to make sure it's going to hold up...
Today is my last day at work;  vacation starts tomorrow.
Sending good thoughts and best wishes to intinst and loonlover today.


----------



## geoffthomas

Good Morning from Derwood, MD.
It is a sunny Wednesday.
50 now, 78 expected.
sunny all day.

Have a wonderful day all.


----------



## Jeff

Good morning, everyone. It's 61 going for 91, in McGregor this morning.

Break a leg, Intinst.


----------



## Ann in Arlington

Betsy the Quilter said:


> Beer for breakfast, Ann?
> 
> Betsy





Leslie said:


> As they say, the sun is over the yardarm somewhere in the world...


Yeah. . .or, the more modern "it's Five o'clock somewhere". . . .but I probably will wait until after lunch. . . . . .


----------



## Tip10

Ann in Arlington said:


> Yeah. . .or, the more modern "it's Five o'clock somewhere". . . .but I probably will wait until after lunch. . . . . .


So does that mean LUNCH for Breakfast?

Good morning all! Hope everyone's day is off to a good start.

Good luck to Intinst and Loonlover.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Yes, by all means, good luck to Loonlover, too!

Betsy


----------



## crebel

Good Morning!  My, everyone is lively this a.m.  "May the fourth be with you", (snicker, snicker, snort, snort - wish I had heard that early yesterday).

Leslie, Sushi for lunch!  My favorite, enjoy every bite!  Let us know what you get.  Deb is right, it is great for breakfast.

Thinking especially of intinst and loonlover today.  Everyone have a safe and happy Cinco de Mayo.


----------



## luvmy4brats

Good Morning everybody! It looks to be another beautiful day here on the Eastern Shore.

I hope you all have a great day. (Intinst I hope your surgery goes well).

Ann, I missed saying Happy Birthday to you yesterday....So, HAPPY BIRTHDAY!

As for me, I'm feeling a bit under the weather myself, so I'm headed back to bed with my Kindle.


----------



## Sean Sweeney

Good morning! It's a bright sunny day (again) here in the Commonwealth. (Checking the tempy wempy.... hold please) It's a balmy 63 degrees with a high expected of 81! (Doing the it's going to be 81 today with no rain in sight dance, shaking the hiney as I do it).

Hope everyone has a productive day... it is Cinco de Mayo, after all. It's also Dark Lord of the Fifth Day, continuing in the vein of yesterday.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Feel better, Heather!!!  (Hope you're up to an occasional Words With Friends; I'm not above taking advantage of a sick woman...)

Betsy


----------



## drenee

crebel said:


> Good Morning! My, everyone is lively this a.m. "May the fourth be with you", (snicker, snicker, snort, snort - wish I had heard that early yesterday).


My son said that yesterday and his 4 year old started humming the Star Wars theme. 
deb


----------



## kevin63

luvmy4brats said:


> Good Morning everybody! It looks to be another beautiful day here on the Eastern Shore.
> 
> I hope you all have a great day. (Intinst I hope your surgery goes well).
> 
> Ann, I missed saying Happy Birthday to you yesterday....So, HAPPY BIRTHDAY!
> 
> As for me, I'm feeling a bit under the weather myself, so I'm headed back to bed with my Kindle.


Gotta remember to take care of yourself. After that busy weekend you had, you probably just need to rest to catch up.


----------



## Annalog

Good morning!
Running late so:
((((hugs everyone))))


----------



## Susan in VA

Good morning, all! Looks like another beautiful day, and I have a couple of hours now to putter around outside and enjoy it while I do some much-needed deck cleanup.

Thinking of intinst today, and wishing him and Loonlover lots of patience in the days and weeks ahead.



Ann in Arlington said:


> I was informed by my son last night that yesterday was "Star Wars Day": May the 4th be with you.


Ouch.

Luv, hope you feel better soon!


----------



## loonlover

Good morning all.  I am home for a little while to feed the dogs and let them have a little time out of their crates.

Oh, I guess I had better mention that the surgery went well.  The doctor said he had to do a little repair work on some tendons in addition to the replacement part of the surgery, but he feels like Intinst's knee will be in much better shape now.  He should come home Saturday morning.

Deb, I still haven't gotten into texting.  The response I sent you Sunday morning was the first one I have ever sent and it took me forever to compose it.  Thanks for the offer, anyway.

Thanks to all for the concern and support for both of us.   It means a lot.  Susan, patience is definitely a key word in this journey.

I'll probably check in the next time I'm home.  By then I'll know how he is feeling.  I will be spending tonight at the hospital, but will make at least one more trip home to deal with the dogs, check the mail, etc.


----------



## Margaret

Loonlover, thank you for getting in touch with us. I am glad the surgery went well and is over.  Tell Intinst we are sending healing thoughts his way.  Be sure to take care of yourself as well.  Hugs!


----------



## Susan in VA

Loonlover, I'm glad it went well!!


----------



## geoffthomas

Loonlover,
Please tell Intinst that we care about him (and you).
And that we hope for a speedy and full recovery - better than new.


----------



## Jeff

Thanks for the good news, Loonlover.


----------



## Andra

Thanks for keeping us posted loonlover.  I'm glad to hear that things went well.


----------



## B-Kay 1325

Thanks for the up-date Loonlover,  I am glad that the surgery went so well, here's hoping for a speedy recovery.


----------



## drenee

Wonderful news, LL.  Thank you for keeping us posted.
Give Intinst a hug from all of his KB friends.
deb


----------



## drenee

Good Thursday morning, KB friends.
55 degrees this morning.  A storm came through around 3:00a.m.
Lots of thunder and lightening, some rain, but only lasted about 20 minutes.
Intinst and LL, hope you were able to rest last night.  Thinking of you this morning.
Hope everyone has a very good day.
deb


----------



## Margaret

Good morning, everyone!  It is cloudy this morning, but should be sunny and near eighty by this afternoon.  We have been blessed with some lovely weather here this week.  Meredith, I hope that you are feeling better.  Intinst and LoonLover, I hope today is a good one for you.  To all - have a good Thursday!


----------



## kevin63

Hopefully we'll get one more nice day in before the rain comes again.  I have to spend the day painting at my sister's house, not the thing I want to do on a nice day, but it's gotta be done.

Have a great one.


----------



## Leslie

Good morning everyone,

54 degrees right now and rain is in the forecast for us. Have a great Thursday everybody!

L


----------



## akagriff

It's 38 right now, should be 50 today and rainy.  
I have too much going on today.  I don't like that kind of day.


----------



## Toronto_LV

Good morning  

The day is starting out bright here... I'm in a great mood with no reason to be (best kind, haha). 

Hope everyone has a great day.


----------



## Ann in Arlington

Another sunny day due up here in Arlington. . . .very Mary Poppins-ish:  Practically Perfect in Every Way

Good Morning, all. . . have a good one!


----------



## Jeff

It's a pretty day in the heart of Texas. Have a good morning, all.


----------



## crebel

Good Morning, it looks to be another nice day in the heartland.

Everyone have a safe and happy day.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Good Morning!

It's 76 on our deck, here in Northern VA--but that's in bright sun!

Loonlover, our best wishes to Intinst!!!!

Betsy


----------



## Susan in VA

Good morning!  It's beautiful out and the birds are singing and I have another twenty minutes of peaceful quiet time for tea and Kindleboards before a busy day starts.     Enjoy  the day, everyone!


----------



## Annalog

Good morning everyone. It is 59 F and sunny here with low 90s predicted.
Best wishes!


----------



## geoffthomas

Good Morning on a beautiful Thursday.
I would report on weather in Derwood, MD but I am posting from Crystal City, VA.
Had to leave quickly this am so no time to post in this thread before I left.
No idea what the weather is today other than pretty - like Ann says.

Have a blessed day.


----------



## loonlover

Good morning all.  Both of us got a little sleep last night.  Intinst has stated I do not need to stay with him tonight.  There were not quite as many intrusions during the night as I had expected.  Although, changing the bandage at 4AM seemed a little strange.  He was finishing his breakfast when I left this morning.  The physical therapist was going to be in shortly to get him up and maybe walking to the door.  I'll let you know how that went tonight.

Hope everyone has a good day.  Most of mine will be spent either going to and from the hospital or sitting at the hospital.


----------



## Andra

Good Morning Everyone.  I am on vacation and slept in until about 8:30!
I've been doing laundry since the washer is fixed and we have loaded the kayaks on the truck (we are taking some spares since we have friends in the Dallas area who will be coming out to visit when we are there).
My list is still long, but I should be able to get it all done today...


----------



## Sean Sweeney

Morning gang. Overcast day here in the Commonwealth. Slept quite a bit. May have to have a third cup of coffee!

Going to do some serious writing today!

Loon, send my best wishes to Intinst.


----------



## Margaret

Good morning, everyone!   It is a little cooler and more like spring than summer (hooray!) here outside of Philadelphia - 51 now and going up to the low 70's.  I will be going to an all day, out of building workshop on interpreting standardized test results (a riveting topic) with my principal.  I think I have a very long day ahead of me, but I know 20 other teachers who are very happy today.  Intinst, I hope that your recovery is going well. Happy end of Nurses' Week, Leslie! Enjoy your Fridays!


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Good Morning, a bright and cool 51 degtrees here in northern Virginia.  I need to wash my deck windows; the pollen has made a mess of them...

Have a great one!!!

Margaret, stay awake!

Intinst and Loonlover, hope all is well!

Betsy


----------



## Leslie

Morning everyone,

I am having a hard time staying awake this morning...need more coffee, I guess! 51 right now and lots of sun.

Big excitement in Portland yesterday...a gigundo fire in the old Jordan's Meats building. It is right down the street from the Free Clinic so I was in the thick of it, literally. We lost power and had to close the clinic so for me, I had a surprise early day.










You can read more here: http://www.pressherald.com/news/fire-tears-through-jordans-meats-site-_2010-05-07.html

L


----------



## geoffthomas

Good Morning from Derwood, MD.
It is 47, expected high 75.
Sunny but partly cloudy in pm.

Seize the day.

Leslie - be careful


----------



## Jeff

Good morning, everyone. It would be another beautiful day in the neighborhood if the coffee maker hadn't decided to give up. 

While I was writing, Leslie posted her yesterday morning surprise. Guess a broken coffee maker isn't such a big deal after all.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Well, if my coffee maker broke, it would affect me more than a fire down the street, that's for sure, LOL!  But Leslie's story does help put things in perspective.

Jeff, my husband was reading about all the bluebonnets in Texas a day or so ago!  Got flowers?

Betsy


----------



## SerenityFL

Mernin' Everyone!

Two down, three to go.

Today it will start off hot.  By afternoon it will be, "We have now smashed in to the surface of the sun" hot.  My a/c at home doesn't work as of Tuesday.  The very week we get "record breaking highs".  Thank YOU, Murphy!  So, after melting in the broiler, known as the outdoors, all day, I get to come home and sweat some more.

The a/c guy will be here to "inspect" the issue...which I already know what it is.  Refrigerant leak.  Oh joy!  The whole thing gets to be replaced.  He'll come look, take photos, order a new unit, I roast alive while waiting for that to be done, he'll come back out, install the new unit and eventually, one day, I'll know what it is to live in ice cold conditions once again.

Thankfully it's under warranty.


----------



## Jeff

Betsy the Quilter said:


> Jeff, my husband was reading about all the bluebonnets in Texas a day or so ago! Got flowers?


----------



## akagriff

Brrr in Minneapolis.  It's 45 now and should be 45 later.  Rain all day and maybe a few snow flakes tonight.  Crazy.  My hubby and son are going to the Twins game tomorrow.  I  think they might have to wear their winter parkas.


----------



## Ann in Arlington

60 just now, going up to 76.  Again, darn near perfect, though I personally prefer it a little warmer. 

Good Morning everyone!


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Jeff said:


>


Aaah, thanks! Great pic...

Betsy


----------



## Jeff

Betsy the Quilter said:


> Aaah, thanks! Great pic...


A week or so ago I took a bunch of pictures just for you and posted them in the Spring Flowers thread.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Jeff said:


> A week or so ago I took a bunch of pictures just for you and posted them in the Spring Flowers thread.


Thanks! That's one of the threads I've been meaning to check out, but haven't. I know people think I read EVERY thread on KB, and that was true once, but now I'm lucky if I get through the ones I'm modding...

Love the pics!!!!

Betsy


----------



## Susan in VA

Good morning, all!

Pretty flowers, Jeff. I have to go check out the picture thread again too; I haven't caught up with everything I missed yet. (Sending you virtual coffee! )

Serenity, it's a law of nature that air conditioners only fail during heat waves, or, in the DC area, during the month of August. <touching wood for the continued functioning of mine> Hope they can get it fixed VERY soon!

Today's a slow day here... mostly paperwork... some outdoor cleanup. Grocery shopping. Taking DD to a local school's spring musical tonight_ (Fiddler on the Roof)._ But the first project of the day is to finally figure out how to upload photos to Betsy's quilting class!

Have a great Friday, everyone!


----------



## Sean Sweeney

Morning everyone! A beautiful day here in the Commonwealth. Hope everyone enjoys their day.


----------



## loonlover

Good morning all.  Lake wind advisory in effect today with a high of 85.  I don't remember having this many days with lake wind advisories when we first moved to AR.

Intinst is making progress.  He had PT twice yesterday and sat in a recliner for a few hours.  His second walk took him out into the hall before he made a u-turn and back to bed.  The pain pump was acting up this morning so he told the nurse to just turn it off.  He just called and said he'll come home tomorrow.   The doctor told him it would have been today if he had used an epidural for pain management, but since he didn't it will be tomorrow. That will mean 3 more sessions of PT before he leaves the hospital.

I have a census time sheet to turn in at the daily meeting (only because I get paid for the fingerprinting session yesterday).  That meeting is at 9AM, then I'll head back to the hospital.  Then this evening I hope to be able to do some more door to door visits for the census.

Hope everyone has a great Friday and it continues into the weekend.


----------



## crebel

Chilly and rainy in Iowa this morning. akagriff, please keep any snow in Minnesota and don't send it any farther south - snow in May is CRAZY!

Leslie, glad you were safe.  Jeff, I had an extra cup of coffee for you and the bluebonnets are lovely.  Loonlover and Intinst, so glad the recovery is going well and you are heading home soon.

Everyone have a safe and happy day.


----------



## Andra

Happy Friday Everyone!
I am on vacation and we are on the road.  So I may be a little scare for a while. 
Looks like we are going to have GREAT kayaking weather.


----------



## Annalog

Good morning everyone. Take care. Busy work day day for me so posting and then back to work.


----------



## drenee

Good Saturday morning.  I've been awake for over an hour.  My body doesn't realize it should sleep in on a Saturday. 
It's currently 56.  I think that's actually our high for the day.  We had a very intense storm around 2a.m.  
Laundry and general cleaning today.  
Sending postive thoughts Intinst's way.  
deb


----------



## Margaret

Good Morning, everyone!  Deb, you beat me to it today.  I got sidetracked by that two by two thing.  It looks as though it is going to rain any minute here, although it hasn't as yet.  It feels chilly out, but we are supposed to make it into the seventies.  I am adding my positive thoughts for Intnst to Deb's.  I am looking for ward to a "take it easy day today."  My brain is still tired from the full day of statistical analysis training I had at the workshop yesterday. My fear is that everything which souinded clear to me as the women explained it yesterday, will become a blur when I try to explain it to our faculty.  We shall see.
Enjoy your Saturdays!


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Good morning!

It's 64 today, I'm going to get some quilting and class stuff done!  And maybe help put back the ceiling in our laundry room.    

But first, I'm going to do some reading...just had to check in before I did anything else.

Isn't Intinst coming home today?  Hope every thing goes well!

Margaret, thanks for the great responses to my Two by Two challenge!

Everyone have a great day!

Betsy


----------



## drenee

Betsy, LL posted on the Good Nite thread, I think, that Intinst may have to go to rehab today instead of home.  He's not walking as well as they had hoped.
deb


----------



## Jeff

Go morning, everyone. It's 62 and only supposed to get to 72 today.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

drenee said:


> Betsy, LL posted on the Good Nite thread, I think, that Intinst may have to go to rehab today instead of home. He's not walking as well as they had hoped.
> deb


 

Sorry to hear that...off to check (I don't often read the good night thread. I actually started to last night, but it had been so long since I'd looked at it (clicked "new"), the first post that popped up was one of Dona's.  This time I'll just click the thread and work backwards.

Betsy


----------



## Ann in Arlington

Good Morning.. . . . .sunny and pleasant again in Northern Virginia. . . .but fronts and cooler weather due to go through this weekend. . . . .DH says he's going to work in the yard today.  Has to get out of bed first.  I'm betting not before 11.


----------



## loonlover

Good morning all.  It looks like it will be a really good day weather wise.

I spoke with Intinst for just a few seconds this morning.  (Breakfast was being delivered.)  He said he feels better today, but we won't know what will happen until the PT comes in and walks him and/or the physician's assistant makes rounds.  When I left last evening, one of the nurses was waiting on a reply from the rehab hospital.  It will probably be today before they know if there is a bed available at the first one she called.

I'll be going to the hospital sometime after nine.  I'll post what happens the next time I'm home.

Hope everyone has a great Saturday.


----------



## kevin63

Good Morning!

We are having a very cool morning after that cold front moved in last night.  Have to finish up the paint job on my sister's bedroom today.  Glad when that will be over.

Have a great weekend.


----------



## Brenda Carroll

loonlover said:


> I'll be going to the hospital sometime after nine. I'll post what happens the next time I'm home.
> Hope everyone has a great Saturday.


Hey, Miss Loonlover, say hey to Mr. Intnst from me and tell him to hang in there. Glad to hear he's making progress! Good morning to everyone else.


----------



## Leslie

drenee said:


> Good Saturday morning. I've been awake for over an hour. My body doesn't realize it should sleep in on a Saturday.
> It's currently 56. I think that's actually our high for the day. We had a very intense storm around 2a.m.
> Laundry and general cleaning today.
> Sending postive thoughts Intinst's way.
> deb


Join the club. I was up at 5:30 too. But I lay in bed and played some Words with Friends in between reading on my Kindle. Amazing how fast three hours will disappear when I do that! 48 degrees and rainy this morning. I have the stove on in the kitchen--first time in over a week for that.

L


----------



## drenee

I gotta get me one of them iPhone thingys.  You all are having way too much fun.  
deb


----------



## geoffthomas

Good Morning from Derwood, MD on a nice Saturday.
It is 72 and a little humid now but it is going UP to 69 and cloudy.


----------



## Elmore Hammes

Good morning. Cold front has dropped the temps from the 70's to the 30's, with a high in the low 50's today for central Indiana. I have the final performance of our community theatre's production of Cabaret this evening - the emcee has a line about it being cold outside but hot inside the night club and it will be very fitting tonight!
Elmore


----------



## akagriff

It's 39,should get to 45.  No snow last night. Yipee.  My dd is going to prom tonight. I'm just thrilled for her.  Maddie has down syndrome. When she was born, we didn't envision prom in her future.  She's going with her friend,Calvin.  As she tells it "he's just my friend".  Next month she walks through graduation,even though she doesn't officially receive her diploma until next year.  Can you tell I'm proud of her?!


----------



## drenee

Jody, what an exciting day.  I loved sharing prom with my daughter and her friends.  
We would love to see some pictures.  Okay, I would, but I'm sure others wouldn't object.
deb


----------



## Meredith Sinclair

akagriff said:


> It's 39,should get to 45. No snow last night. Yipee. My dd is going to prom tonight. I'm just thrilled for her. Maddie has down syndrome. When she was born, we didn't envision prom in her future. She's going with her friend,Calvin. As she tells it "he's just my friend". Next month she walks through graduation,even though she doesn't officially receive her diploma until next year. Can you tell I'm proud of her?!


AWESOME! Wow, your GM brings tears to my eyes... I work with children with Down Syndrome and would LOVE to follow them through graduation. What an awesome feeling this has to be for your whole family! I hope the weather holds up for Maddie & Calvin and that you get a lot of pics (to share with us... of course) and that this is one of the most wonderful nights of her life. I know she will be on top of the world!

I work with very young children and follow most of them to at least grade school. My biggest_ moment_ at this age is their first words... and even one child who actually sat in my lap and ate his first Cheeto on his own! He was on a Cheeto food jag and his mom always fed them to him. I actually took a video of him sitting in my lap and putting his first Cheeto in his mouth and then the next... until he, with a huge dimpled smile finished the entire container of Cheetos! I was crying in the video... well you can't imagine the feeling until, well, you FEEL it. He was in my class at that time for two weeks and was really attached to me and it was about two months before his third birthday... Oh, how I would love to see him today... and at graduation/prom... 
OT... sorry... It is a cool 76 here in Houston and a sky full of clouds... I get to work in the garden today... and go to a crawfish boil and a birthday party for my friend's twin girls... busy day...


----------



## Andra

Good Saturday Morning Everyone. 
We were up until almost midnight last night so we slept in this morning. DH is trying to get the signal booster working in the trailer since we have terrible reception out here. 
It's a little chilly and windy but the sun is out. We should be able to get the kayaks in the water today. 
Good vibes to loonlover and intinst. 
Yeah Maddie and the prom and graduation - sounds like there's a reason for a proud mama!


----------



## Meredith Sinclair

Andra said:


> Good Saturday Morning Everyone.
> We were up until almost midnight last night so we slept in this morning. DH is trying to get the signal booster working in the trailer since we have terrible reception out here.
> It's a little chilly and windy but the sun is out. We should be able to get the kayaks in the water today.
> Good vibes to loonlover and intinst.
> Yeah Maddie and the prom and graduation - sounds like there's a reason for a proud mama!


Andra... is this the weekend you are at the park? Oh, how I wish I were there with you! I am still trying to get over these kidney stones!


----------



## Susan in VA

Good morning afternoon, all -- beautifully sunny day here and after a morning of errands I'm going to spend a few hours working in the garden. Paperwork can wait until tonight...


----------



## Annalog

Good morning afternoon, everyone. (Susan, you are not the last one to check in this morning. ) Woke late, DH wanted to go out for breakfast, morning was overcast so I cut insulation for coop-to-be, sun came out, kept cutting while roasting, finished enough for afternoon work, came in to cool off and catch up with KB.

Hoping for a good day for everyone, especially Intinst, and a wonderful day and evening for Maddie.


----------



## drenee

HAPPY MOTHER'S DAY.

I hope everyone has a wonderful Mother's Day.

Currently 39 and only going to go to the 40s today. 
deb


----------



## Ann in Arlington

Good Morning. . . . . .a cool Sunday morning. . . . . .sunny and clear but not much warmer than low 60's expected.  DH says it'll be a perfect day to work in the year.  Good for him. . . .I"m going to sit inside and read.    (Well, if the sun is warm enough, I may sit outside some.  )

Have a great one, everyone.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Happy Mother's Day to all you the mothers!

Cool here! The wind howled last evening, but things are calm now. We had a great day yesterday on National Train Day. We went to Union Station, poked around, ate at a great little dumpling shop in Chinatown, and then saw the new proposed streetcars here in DC. My hubby rode the last streetcar to run in DC and has mourned them ever since....keeping fingers crossed that they really will come back.

Betsy


----------



## Leslie

Good morning and happy mother's day to me and all the other mothers! My husband just made me little bacon quiche tartlets which were quite tasty and an unexpected mother's day surprise. Now to see if my children remember me...LOL.

44 degrees and breezy here this morning. Mom is coming over for lunch.

L


----------



## Margaret

Good morning, everyone!  Happy Mother's Day!  I'm on my way out to take my Mom to church and then back to here for brunch ( my husband is cooking.)  Later today, four of my kids will be over to have a dinner barbecue.  Should be a busy, but fun day!  Enjoy your Sundays!


----------



## akagriff

Morning, it's cold but it will be cool later.  The prom couple had a greet time.  I started crying.  Maddie was very sweet and made sure that she was holding calvin's arm while they were walking in the grand march.  She got home around 1 and the collapsed.  I'll post pics later.  Happy mother's day to the moms.  Happy Sunday to everyone else.


----------



## Jeff

Good Mothers' Day morning. It's 64 and threatening to rain here in the heart of Texas.


----------



## kevin63

Good Morning and Happy Mother's Day to all moms out there.  Still having cool weather here although the sun is out trying to trick us into thinking it's warm out there.

Have a great one.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Happy Mother's Day.  Going to DD's for lunch in a little while.


----------



## Andra

Happy Sunday. 
Yes, we are at Ray Roberts this weekend. In fact, we are waiting for a neighbor to pull out so we can switch campsites. The one we want goes straight to the water. I'm a little disappointed in the weather. I ordered lots of sun and we are not getting that. It's too cold to paddle without the cold weather stuff which we left at home. 
Oops- have to go walk the new campsite. Later.


----------



## loonlover

Good morning all and Happy Mother's Day to all the mothers.

It is drizzly here this morning with a high of 65 predicted.  Long sleeves for sure as the hospital always seems cool to me. 

No report on Intinst until I get home.

Our oldest called Friday and the youngest called yesterday, but neither one mentioned Mother's Day.  I still doubt that I'll get another call.  Both will probably be working today. Oh well, they called to check on their father.

Hope everyone has a great day!


----------



## drenee

My youngest son called me Thursday, asked what I was up to.  I explained my sister and I were taking my mom out for a Mother's Day lunch.  He said, oh yeah, mom, Happy Mother's Day.  I replied, thank you, nice try, but you still have to call me Sunday.  LOL.  
deb


----------



## Annalog

Happy Mother's Day to all the moms. Good morning to everyone. 

It is currently 66 and sunny with an expected high of 89; clouds are expected to blow in. I need to paint before it gets too windy. Then I will phone my mom. I expect my daughter to phone sometime today. Otherwise nothing special planned.


----------



## anivyl

I know I just posted good night  but for people on the other side of the world...



and happy mother's day all you mothers!


----------



## Sean Sweeney

Happy Mother's Day to all the moms on KB.


----------



## Leslie

Mom was coming over for lunch and called at 8:45 am and said she had smoked salmon, could we get some bagels? I had to give one of the young people who regularly appear here a ride downtown so I said sure. I stopped at Mr. Bagel in Westbrook and they had 6 bagels. *SIX*!! Something was clearly amiss in bagel-land. I quickly reconnoitered a new route, headed over to Forest Avenue and popped into the original Mr. Bagel (which, honestly, I visit at least once a week for breakfast). Plenty of bagels there! Yahoo! And Mr. Bagel himself, Joel. I ordered up a dozen (3 sesame, 3 plain, 2 poppy, 2 super, 1 garlic, 2 salt), 1/2 lb plain cream cheese, 1/2 pound chive cream cheese. Yum! Joel thanked me for coming in and wished me a happy mother's day. On top of that, my dozen bagels were WARM. Oh my God, delish! We had a fabulous brunch...

Happy Mother's Day to all.

L


----------



## Susan in VA

Cobbie said:


> I know, it's not morning so call me Susan.


Hey now. I was up early. <pout> 

We had a power failure yesterday evening, probably from the high winds in the area, and today I haven't had any computer time until now... hmmmm.... maybe I should just wait the extra 58 minutes and then legitimately post good _morning_.

Hope all the moms enjoyed their Mother's Day!  I have some new roses to plant, thanks to DD (with a little help from her grandma), and a "book" that she made for me (eight pages, light on the text, heavy on the illustrations, and fabric trim around the edges ).


----------



## Margaret

Good morning, everyone!  It is below chilly here - only about forty degrees - but it is expected tobe sunny all day, so it should warm up somewhat.  I hope that all the Moms had a good day yesterday.  Susan, your gift from your daughter is the kind that I really miss now that my kids are grown.  I only have a three day work week, so I am eager to get it started and over with.  Enjoy your Mondays!


----------



## akagriff

Morning it's mid 40 now.  My son's getting braces today.  Big excitement


----------



## kevin63

Rainstorm is coming through here in the next few hours.

Have a great week and be safe!


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Good Morning!

A quilting friend is coming over to rent my projector for a lecture she's giving later in the week.  I thought I was going to be able to go to it to provide tech support, but won't be able to, she doesn't know that yet.    

Off to check the Two by Two thread to see what other neat ideas my KB friends have for a quilt!

Betsy


----------



## Jeff

Good morning, everyone. It's 70 degrees and I can hear dueling mockingbirds. What could be better than that?


----------



## geoffthomas

Good Monday Morning.
It is 38 with a high today of mid-60s. 
And sunny.


----------



## Leslie

Good morning,

Chilly this morning here in southern Maine...39 degrees right now and lots of clouds. Good day for work, I suppose...

L


----------



## Ann in Arlington

Good Morning! Up to 47 outside and only about 62 in the house. There's still a few sticks of dry firewood in the garage. . . .debating lighting a fire just to take the chill off. . . .it's very sunny so should warm up on it's own by midday, but it _is_ a little chilly just now. . . . .


----------



## loonlover

52 with light rain and mist.  60% chance of rain today with a high of 72.

Maybe our timing will be good and I can get Intinst home between the showers.

Intinst has a long way to go, but I think being at home will make a difference.  I know it always has for me.

Hope everyone has as good a day as is possible for a Monday.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Good luck, Loonlover!!!  Let us know, when you can, that he's home!

Betsy


----------



## loonlover

Betsy the Quilter said:


> Good luck, Loonlover!!! Let us know, when you can, that he's home!
> 
> Betsy


Will do. I know he is to have another therapy session this morning, but don't know what time that will be. Most of the people I've seen leaving didn't leave until close to noon. And, he has to wait until I get there.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

loonlover said:


> And, he has to wait until I get there.


You don't think he will hobble out and call a cab? 

Betsy


----------



## loonlover

Betsy the Quilter said:


> You don't think he will hobble out and call a cab?
> 
> Betsy


Not a chance!


----------



## Annalog

Good morning everyones. It is currently 59 F and sunny with a high of 83 predicted. (The clouds preediucted earlier have been moved out another day.)

Loonlover, hoping all goes well on getting Intinst home today between the raindrops.


----------



## Toronto_LV

Good morning!

It's cold here again  

but... it's sunny and bright, so it's not so bad. 

Hope everyone has a good day!


----------



## mlewis78

Good Morning.  It was about 41 and very sunny when I got up much earlier.  Working 8-5 today.  I know these hours are typical in the USA, but here in NYC it's early and long.

Loon Lover, wishing you all the best with your husband today!


----------



## crebel

Good Morning!  I slept in very late for me, it is already 9 a.m.  Not quite as chilly here as it has been, already 50 degrees, but not supposed to go too much higher.

Fingers crossed for LL bringing Intinst home today!


----------



## Susan in VA

Jeff said:


> Good morning, everyone. It's 70 degrees and I can hear dueling mockingbirds. What could be better than that?


That would be _much_ better than the feline Romeo that was holding forth in my yard at 4 a.m. 

Good morning, everyone! (Cobbie, please note that it is before noon as I post this. )

Sunny and bright day here, though it could be a bit warmer. Lots of errands today. Enjoy your Monday!


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Susan in VA said:


> That would be _much_ better than the feline Romeo that was holding forth in my yard at 4 a.m.


You guys have obviously not lived through frog mating season. Weeks of no sleep as thousands, maybe even millions, of little frogs calling LOUDLY to each other. It's worse than a singles bar under my window.

No frogs right now. Just love bugs.


----------



## Margaret

Good morning, everyone!  We have a chilly morning at 39 degrees and are expecting a rainy, but warmer (60) afternoon.  It should be a day that I don't mind spending in work.  My daughter has the very last final exam of her college career today.  Let the job search begin!  Jodi, how did your son make out with his braces?  Instinst, I hope the day goes well for you.  Enjoy your Tuesdays!


----------



## drenee

Low 40s this morning.  Raining today and only warming up to the mid 50s.  Dreary day.  
I have an appointment with the oncologist today.  I'm thinking this is the visit we discuss
the Tamoxifen therapy.  Although, I don't see how we're going to make a decision until my
internal doc decides what he wants to do with my liver.  
I need to pick up a few groceries, and then pack for a very crazy few days.  I work Wednesday and Thursday.
Thursday evening DBF and I will be helping my youngest pack up his apartment for moving to Asheville.  We're
leaving Friday morning for Asheville.  Be back on Sunday.  And then I have to work (maybe) Monday, Tuesday
and Wednesday of next week.  So today I have to pack 2 suitcases.  One for the Asheville trip and one for the work days.  I seriously need to find a place to live closer to my work.  LOL.  

Have a great Tuesday, KB friends.  Intinst, hope you were able to have a restful night.
deb


----------



## Leslie

Good morning everyone,

A very frosty 25 degrees this morning....brrr!

I had a night of strange dreams, including dreaming about the iPad, of all things. But I have to tell you--the iPad is much smaller than anyone realizes. Smaller than my iPhone, even! It folds in the middle and converts into a little gold case that clicks shut. It almost looks like a lipstick or a compact. I decided I didn't know what all the hype was about and would stick with my iPhone...LOL

L


----------



## akagriff

I feel like were in a heat wave.  It's 43 in Minneapolis and should be 45 today.  Rain Rain Rain
I'm debating-is it ok to keep your son home because his mouth hurts due to new braces put on yesterday.  Yes/no  it was a long night.
One of the brace popped off his tooth last night also.  So we have to run back to the ortho today.  We only have 3 more years to go!


----------



## Susan in VA

Good morning!

Deb, it's no fun living out of a suitcase every week...  Hope your trips go well!

Leslie, it _is _fun having such detailed dreams, isn't it? I know that if I tell anyone about mine, they just shake their heads at the clarity of details and the vivid images I remember the next morning. I've come to think that maybe most people dream in broad images, like "in my dream I went grocery shopping" rather than recalling the exact shade of the grocery carts and noting that the handle on one of them was chipped, and seeing that there were four kinds of apples stacked in wooden bins that looked like if you brushed against them the wood would leave a splinter in your clothes, and deciding not to buy any oranges because most of them have greenish patches on the skin and I don't know whether that affects the taste... and all that is just leading up to the main plot of the dream which has nothing to do with groceries. 

akagriff, I know_ I'd_ stay home on the first day of new braces!

By the way, yes this is really me posting before 8 AM, not a cat hijacking the laptop. 

Have a great day everyone!


----------



## geoffthomas

Good Morning from Derwood, MD.
It is a nice Tuesday morning now.
43 outside with a high expected of 56.
But it is also expected to rain this afternoon.

Have a very nice day.


----------



## Ann in Arlington

akagriff. . . .no to staying home just 'cause it hurts. . .. but if a bracket popped off the tooth I'd be on to the dentist ASAP and scheduling the first available appointment - even if it was during school.  First getting them on is the hardest, but after a while you'll get into a routine.  With my son the procedure was:  go to dentist after school for an 'adjustment'. . . . chocolate milkshake on the way home -- with which he took a couple of tylenol -- soft food for dinner -- more tylenol before bed -- and by school the next day he was fine, if a little uncomfortable.  School nurse had a standing o.k. to administer tylenol if he requested it. . . he wasn't allowed to carry it himself but could keep it in the nurse's office just in case. He never got to where he looked forward to ortho-days but he definitely got to where he tolerated it with fairly good grace.

But, hey, good morning, everyone!  We're briefly back to late winter/early spring in terms of temps today. . . . .but it's supposed to be 80 tomorrow so I think I can stand it.  Probably will do some errands this morning and may run the laundry. . . .warm moist dryer air in the downstairs would not be unwelcome.


----------



## Jeff

It's 68 in the heart of Texas. The expected high is 91. Have a good morning, everyone.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Gertie Kindle 'a/k/a Margaret Lake' said:


> You guys have obviously not lived through frog mating season. Weeks of no sleep as thousands, maybe even millions, of little frogs calling LOUDLY to each other. It's worse than a singles bar under my window.
> 
> No frogs right now. Just love bugs.






This was just one...make sure the sound is up all the way on your computer. It's supposed to be hurt your ear loud. Northern Spring Peeper. There were many many many many of them in our back yard the other night.

Betsy


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Good morning!

Going out to walk!  See ya later!

Betsy


----------



## crebel

Good Morning.  Still chilly and rainy here.  Everyone have a safe and happy Tuesday.


----------



## Annalog

Good morning everyone. It is currently 52 F and sunny with a prediction of 83 F and cloudy. 

Susan, I am glad to hear that I am not alone in having highly detailed dreams.  I remember, when I was in HS, a discussion about whether or not people dreamed in color. I thought that was strange as I not only dream in color, but full sound, smell, taste, touch, etc. I described a dream I had of one of my mom's Thanksgiving dinners. Yummm! Now if I could just dream of good food more often, maybe I wouldn't crave the sweets and fats when I was awake; no calories in dream food!


----------



## Sean Sweeney

I'd say Good morning, but I'd be lying. It may be gorgeous outside. Blah.

I was woken up at 330 this morning with a massive allergy attack. Ugh.


----------



## loonlover

Good morning all.  

My mornings will be a little different here for a while.  I managed to get breakfast this morning and Intinst was able to move to the living room in order to eat.  

We have a census meeting every morning at 9 - I was only about 15 minutes late which was not a problem.

Now there are a few errands, some lunch to prepare, then hopefully some census work in late afternoon and early evening.  At least the addresses I have to visit are fairly close to home.

Hope everyone has a great Tuesday.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Feel better John!

Glad to hear Intinst is able to be in the living room!!

Grey and cool here in northern VA.

Betsy


----------



## intinst

71 and chance of thunderstorms this afternoon. Been working to catch up on KB, might get there before I go back to work, in August!


----------



## Susan in VA

Ann in Arlington said:


> akagriff. . . .no to staying home just 'cause it hurts.


Not even on the first day _ever_? This isn't one of many adjustments, but the very first day with braces... isn't that traumatic enough to get a day off for?

Funny visual: Went to a high school play last weekend... one of the seniors was playing a spirit returned from the dead, in a long white nightgown and huge unkempt wig and "deceased"-type makeup, and then after the show the kids were all out in the lobby greeting families and friends, and she smiled at someone... that costume and then her braces, you couldn't help but smile!



Cobbie said:


> Susan, WOW! and WOW! - two days in a row! (The cat did it...the cat did it )


It's no joke, it _was_ due to cats!  Yesterday morning some outdoor cat woke me at 4 a.m. and kept serenading for half an hour, by which time I had given up on sleep. And today I had to get up early to drop off one of mine at the vet's at 7 a.m. for a dental procedure.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

drenee said:


> Low 40s this morning. Raining today and only warming up to the mid 50s. Dreary day.
> I have an appointment with the oncologist today. I'm thinking this is the visit we discuss
> the Tamoxifen therapy. Although, I don't see how we're going to make a decision until my
> internal doc decides what he wants to do with my liver.


What he wants to do with your liver? That sounds strange. Hope it all goes well.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Gertie Kindle 'a/k/a Margaret Lake' said:


> What he wants to do with your liver? That sounds strange. Hope it all goes well.


(Not to not take Deb's situation seriously, but it puts me in mind of Hannibal Lector and Silence of the Lambs.)

Deb, keep us posted!

Betsy


----------



## Jeff

I ate his liver with some fava beans and a nice Chianti.


----------



## luvmy4brats

Good Morning! (well afternoon) Hubs is working from home a few days this week and has thrown my schedule off (not that it's a bad thing)

Looks like it's going to start raining any minute, I'd rather stay home, but I have to take the BRATs to the library today. R needs to pick up some books for her Research papers that weren't available yesterday. I do not like the library at all. We were there yesterday and someone's cell phone kept going off and a kid was screaming bloody murder while his mom ignored him and sorted coupons <sigh>


----------



## drenee

LOL....you all are too funny.  I guess I should have said whether he is going to biopsy my liver or watch it a while longer.  
The good news is most of my numbers are back to the normal range.  Only one is elevated, and it's still lower than it was 3 months ago.  Oncologist has suggested we not start Tamoxifen yet and wait and see what the internal doc says about my liver.  
deb


----------



## Annalog

Deb, glad to hear your liver is recovering!


----------



## Margaret

Deb, thank you for sharing your good results.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Jeff said:


> I ate his liver with some fava beans and a nice Chianti.


Exactly!! 

Deb, that's great news! Thanks for sharing them.

Betsy


----------



## Gertie Kindle

drenee said:


> LOL....you all are too funny. I guess I should have said whether he is going to biopsy my liver or watch it a while longer.
> The good news is most of my numbers are back to the normal range. Only one is elevated, and it's still lower than it was 3 months ago. Oncologist has suggested we not start Tamoxifen yet and wait and see what the internal doc says about my liver.
> deb


Excellent news, Deb.


----------



## kevin63

drenee said:


> LOL....you all are too funny. I guess I should have said whether he is going to biopsy my liver or watch it a while longer.
> The good news is most of my numbers are back to the normal range. Only one is elevated, and it's still lower than it was 3 months ago. Oncologist has suggested we not start Tamoxifen yet and wait and see what the internal doc says about my liver.
> deb


That's a good thing. That Tamoxifen can be pretty hard on the body, you don't want it unless you have to have it.


----------



## Leslie

Good morning everyone,

Looks like I am the first one up today here in KindleBoards land! 35 degrees this morning so another chilly morning. It's sunny right now but rain and clouds are predicted for the afternoon. 

I had a good day at work yesterday and actually got quite a bit done. Today is going to be another productive day, I can tell already!

L


----------



## Trilby

_Good morning!_ It's 45 and rainy here in Connecticut.


----------



## Sean Sweeney

Good morning everyone, hope everyone has a great day. Today is starting out a little better than yesterday; no world-ending allergy attacks (so far), and my sinuses are, for the most part, clear. Once again, I'm crossing my fingers here.

Currently it's 47 degrees here in the Commonwealth with an expected high of 50. Showers are likely, which is going to suck for my game. Overcast right now. Coffee is hot, and it's looking like a fantastic writing day as long as my sinuses and allergies cooperate. Getting down to the nitty gritty on this novel with a little less than 12,000 words to go to my minimum goal (I think I can, I think I can, I think I can). Three really good writing days will either get me close to finishing or finished.

God bless!


----------



## Sean Sweeney

Leslie said:


> Looks like I am the first one up today here in KindleBoards land! 35 degrees this morning so another chilly morning. It's sunny right now but rain and clouds are predicted for the afternoon.


I was writing as you typed!!!!


----------



## Margaret

Good morning, everyone!  It looks like a lot of people got up before me today!  Another rainy and chilly day here.  I have another all day workshop - I am starting to miss teaching.  This one is on reading and writng nonfiction..  The speaker is supposed to be very good.  I have to drive over an hour to get to it, so I hope she lives up to her reputation.  Jodi, how are your son's braces feeling?  Did you let him stay home?  Leslie, keep the good days going.  John, hopefully the allergies are settling down for you.  I know that my daughter has really been bothered by them this year.  Enjoy your Wednesdays!


----------



## Sean Sweeney

That's my hope, Margaret. Hopefully today's rain will make allergies non-existent for, oh, I don't know, a few hours.


----------



## akagriff

It's the same as yesterday   cold and rainy.  Yes,Perry did stay home.  He slept through the morning and then his dad made him a strawberry  milk shake for lunch.  He's ready to go back to school today.


----------



## Ann in Arlington

Good Morning!  Currently 57, dry, but overcast.  Rain due later though temp should go up to mid 70's.

Laundry today. . .and choir rehearsal tonight. . . .


----------



## Toronto_LV

Good morning!

Drizzly here... making me drowsy, haha. 

Have a great day, all.


----------



## intinst

Good Morning, every one! First physical therapy session today, sure it will be difficult, but it will be one closer to the last one!  Take care, all.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Intinst--

my first physical therapy after knee surgery (not knee replacement) was not too difficult, the therapist did a lot of massaging and I think I may have been on a bicycle a little bit. I'll be interested in hearing what you have to do!

Good morning, all! 63 here in northern VA. The sun is shining. The hummingbirds have emptied the feeder. I've got to go walk so I can report to the KB Walking Club!









Betsy


----------



## loonlover

Good morning.  Cloudy with haze this morning going to a high of 88 with high humidity.  Chance of thunderstorms after midnight.  Just a normal weather forecast for this time of year.

Census meeting followed by trip to therapy for Intinst followed by census work.  Housework?  How did I get any of it done when I worked full time!

Hope everyone has a great day!


----------



## crebel

Good Morning!  I'm glad the day is starting with good reports for those who haven't been feeling well.

Iowa weather is cold (46) and rainy with nasty storms expected throughout the day.  I get to stay in and play with my grandson all day, so it should be a great day.

Everyone have a safe and happy day.


----------



## Susan in VA

Good morning, everyone!

Let's see if I can save myself some typing here....


Ann in Arlington said:


> Currently 57, dry, but overcast. Rain due later though temp should go up to mid 70's.


That. 
(And the laundry part too, but alas, no choir for me.)

Intinst, good luck in PT!!

Busy day today -- DD's dad's birthday, so we're going up to Arlington to "surprise" him for lunch. (Of course I had to check to make sure he didn't have other plans and to find out what time this week's lunch hours are <varies with every class he teaches>, but he's _supposed_ to be surprised. ) Apart from that, various errands and DD has a class later and then there's a paper due tonight that I haven't even started on (admittedly a very short one, only 500 words, but I have no idea what I'm going to say yet)... and housework? I'm with LL on that. _Somehow_ it got done during full-time work... or maybe there was just nobody around at home to notice that it wasn't?? 

Have a safe and happy day, everyone.


----------



## Jeff

Good morning, everyone. It's going to be HOT in the Heart Of Texas.

What kind of plant is that, Betsy?


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

I don't know.    Let me go look and see if one of those plastic plant id thingies is still in the pot....

Betsy


----------



## Annalog

Good morning everyone. It is currently  48 Fwith a predicted high of 77 F. I never saw the clouds for yesterday; they must have blown past.  It is still bad for DH's and my allergies here; glad to hear it is getting better for others.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Betsy the Quilter said:


> I don't know.  Let me go look and see if one of those plastic plant id thingies is still in the pot....
> 
> Betsy


OK, no plant thingies in either pot. Here's a picture including the leaves, someone will know!









EDIT: Upped the size to make it easier to see.

Betsy


----------



## kevin63

Betsy the Quilter said:


> OK, no plant thingies in either pot. Here's a picture including the leaves, someone will know!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Betsy


The leaves look like a geranium.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

They do, don't they?  But not a geranium...they also look like overgrown strawberry leaves, and spread more like strawberries....

Bets


----------



## mlewis78

Good Morning.  At 44 degrees, it was cold enough to wear my winter jacket.  Have been getting up at 6am this week and hate it!


----------



## Andra

Good Wednesday Morning Everyone. 
I finally got to put a kayak in the water yesterday so I am in a good mood today. 
It's already sunny so I hope to get back out there soon.  Wouldn't you know, it's the first day that I got up before DH?
Hang in there all you allergy folks - it's bad here too. 
Good to see Intinst at home.


----------



## intinst

Just got back home from PT and though I am tired, I feel much better than I have any time since going unconscious for the surgery last Wednesday.  Went in to the clinic from our van under my own power, using my walker. Was evaluated, measured and tested. Did some leg exercises some bicycle movements. (Not really riding, just back forth with the pedals to see range of motion) I have not mentioned this before, but in the days following the knee replacement, both the surgeon and the therapists had made me feel that they were disappointed in my efforts to begin rehabilitation of my leg. I got the feeling they thought the reason I could not walk more than 50 foot before Saturday was that I wasn't trying hard enough to push through the pain. They wanted to send me to a rehab facility Saturday, but could find none to take me till Monday.
Monday morning, I was barely able to exceed their limits for range of motion and distance covered, so they released me to go home. 
The therapist today realized that I had come in to their building from the parking lot, back to an examination room and sat up on the table by myself. Distanced walked of probably 400 foot. I was told that I was doing quite well for one week after Total Knee Replacement. I was encouraged instead of put down. I will work hard for LL who loves me and this therapist who wants to help me. I am more sure now that I did right in having the surgery. Didn't mean for this to turn into a rant but there you go. Anyway, I feel tired but great now, if you know what I mean.


----------



## Susan in VA

intinst, it's disappointing that your earlier therapists were not encouraging.... you'd think that a big part of their job is to _motivate_ people, not make them feel bad about their progress. Glad you've got a good one now! Keep up the good work!


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Between my back and my knee, I've had several different therapists.  The right one makes all the difference!  We're here cheering you on, you go!

Betsy


----------



## luvmy4brats

Intinst, I'm glad you're PT went well today. Walking that far so soon after surgery is REALLY good. Good therapists do make a world of difference. My husband has several knee surgeries and has always done better when he's been able to work with a good therapist.  

Keep it up, but DON'T overdo it!


----------



## Tip10

Intinst -- a good therapist is like a good nurse -- worth their weight in gold. 
Docs may come and go but the ones who truly make the difference in how you will recover will always be the nurses and the therapists. 
Through a couple of surgeries I've come to realize that the really good therapists don't work in the hospitals -- they work in the rehab places.

One thing to keep in mind -- for your therapist to do their job the best they can they *will hurt you -- repeatedly!!!* And if you get a really good therapist they'll do it with a smile on their faces -- not from the glee of hurting you but from an attitude of trying to pick you up and make you give them everything you've got.

Their job is to hurt you (in a good way) and your job is to give them 110% of whatever you've got. The more they hurt you and the more you give them the better and faster you'll recover.

I've never been more exhausted, hurt more and felt really really good about it than the times I was walking out of PT with my therapist's praise echoing in my ears.

Good Luck to you!! Give 'em everything you've got!


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

I can't say that my therapist really ever hurt me....sometimes my knee really ached at the end of a session from the workout, but then they put this ice wrap around it that pumped cold water through the wrap and made my knee feel soooooo good.  If anything got too painful they would stop as pain really is your body telling you to stop.  You get to know the levels of pain and what is normal and what is a warning signal.

Betsy


----------



## intinst

I understand about the movements causes discomfort in the area worked on, that makes sense. But I think that if my face is wet from tears and sweat, it should show that I AM trying, and that is the acknowledgment I was not receiving. I just felt that they were put out that they would be required to work over Sat.night and Sunday and it was my fault.


----------



## Annalog

Intinst, their fault, not yours, for not remembering that the body of every person reacts differently to surgery, medications, stress, etc. Glad you now have a therapist who understands. Glad you had a good PT session!

Doctors are not perfect. I was reminded of the doctor who improperly cast my mom's left wrist when she broke it and then later made a comment that he would have been more careful if it had been her right wrist or if she had been younger. GRRRRRRR! It takes two hands to do many tasks easily. It took months of extra PT to compensate for what had been done.


----------



## Leslie

Good morning everybody,

Happy Thursday to all. Sunny and bright in southern Maine this morning, with the thermometer telling me it's 40 degrees. Another fun day at the Free Clinic for me!

L


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

intinst said:


> I understand about the movements causes discomfort in the area worked on, that makes sense. But I think that if my face is wet from tears and sweat, it should show that I AM trying, and that is the acknowledgment I was not receiving. I just felt that they were put out that they would be required to work over Sat.night and Sunday and it was my fault.


You should not have been made to feel that way, Intinst. They are the ones at fault. So glad you have a good therapist now.

Betsy


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Good Morning, gray and cool here in northern VA this morning (53 degrees).  It was warmer yesterday evening, and our pond froggy was back, but it cooled off so much, he settled back into wherevery frogs stay in the cool.

We're off later for a trip to New Bern, NC!  Thanks to folks who have recommended restaurants.  This is my first real trip with the iPad and Kindle, the weekend with friends was just a bit of a test drive.  The hotel does have WiFi.

Betsy


----------



## Margaret

Good morning, everyone!  No school today, so I slept in a little.  The temperature is still in the forties here, but a sunny day is forcasted so it should warm up somewhat.  I am taking my Mom to Church and then have the rest of the day to myself.  Intinst, I am happy that you now have an understanding therapist.  There was no excuse for the way you were treated in the hospital - PT's do have to be firm, they shouldn't be mean.  No wonder you were feeling down.  Betsy, enjoy your trip.  My workshop yesterday was a worthwhile one.  The topic was using the inate sense of wonder that little kids have to drive the research and writing process for primary students.  I even bought the book written by the presenter, something I rarely do.  It was a good way to spend a day.  Enjoy your Thursdays!


----------



## geoffthomas

Good Morning from Derwood, MD.
48 now, going to 63 and cloudy.


----------



## intinst

Good morning, all. To the primary care physician today, for a blood draw to determine the dosage of Coumadin. It's a blood thinner used to help prevent blood clots. The fun never ends round here.


----------



## Jeff

Good morning, everyone. It's 73 in the heart of Texas.


----------



## crebel

Good Morning!  I have a river beside my house this morning instead of a creek (pronounced crick here).  DH says it overflowed its banks around 3 a.m.  I didn't hear a thing.  No water in the house and it will go down later this morning so no worries.

Be safe on your trip, Betsy and think of me if you go to the Cow Cafe - YUMMY!

Intinst - I am so happy your outpatient PTs are good.  Be brave when you get your blood draws and maybe LL will kiss and make it better  

Everyone have a safe and happy day.


----------



## intinst

crebel said:


> Intinst - I am so happy your outpatient PTs are good. Be brave when you get your blood draws and maybe LL will kiss and make it better
> 
> Everyone have a safe and happy day.


She might even kiss ME!


----------



## Annalog

Good moning everyone. Still haven't seen any of the clouds predicted.  However, the temps are still only in the high 80s instead of the 90s.
Hoping everyone has a very good day.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Cobbie said:


> Good morning! It's 77 going to 84 today.
> 
> Intinst, personally I think you and LL are the cutest and nicest couple. Of course, she will kiss you.
> Betsy, safe trip. I will be interested to see how it goes with your iPad.
> 
> Great Thursday, everyone!


Just found this out, but it's sold out, shoot!


> In conjunction with the New Bern Literary Symposium, Tryon Palace Historic Sites & Gardens is offering a special tour with author Diana Gabaldon (the Outlander and the Lord John series). Take a tour of Tryon Palace with Diana Gabaldon, learning both about the history of North Carolina's first permanent colonial capital and Ms. Gabaldon's inspiration for the novel Drums of Autumn. Following the tour, light refreshments will be served.


Betsy


----------



## Daniel Arenson

Morning everyone!


----------



## Susan in VA

Good morning, everyone! Sort of gloomy and damp-looking outside, I haven't ventured out to see more. Busy with school stuff today. And some mail-order plants have arrived that need planting.



Margaret said:


> The topic was using the inate sense of wonder that little kids have to drive the research and writing process for primary students. I even bought the book written by the presenter, something I rarely do.


Margaret, that's an interesting topic. If you have time, could you post the title of that book?

Have a safe and fun trip, Betsy! Everyone else, have a good Thursday.


----------



## luvmy4brats

Good Morning everyone!

Betsy, Have fun!


----------



## Susan in VA

Cobbie said:


> Ahhhh...the joy of mail-order plants.


After too many that arrived in bad shape, or arrived at a time when I didn't have time to deal with them for days and they withered from neglect, I swore off mail-order plants years ago.... but this year I've ordered a few. One is a new petunia that my mom saw and wanted, and it's not yet sold in the stores (at least here), just online, and she won't order anything online, so I did it for her... and got a couple for myself because it's so unusual: bright pink center with lime-green edges. 
This is it: http://www.romencegardens.com/index.cfm?fuseaction=plants.plantDetail&plant_id=2557&typeID=8

The other is one that I saw mentioned here on KB, a cenizo plant... hoping it survives the winters here!


----------



## Margaret

Susan in VA said:


> Good morning, everyone! Sort of gloomy and damp-looking outside, I haven't ventured out to see more. Busy with school stuff today. And some mail-order plants have arrived that need planting.
> Margaret, that's an interesting topic. If you have time, could you post the title of that book?


Susan, the book is_A Place for Wonder - Reading and Writing Nonfiction in the Primary Grades_ by Georgia Heard and Jennifer McDonough.


----------



## Susan in VA

Betsy, could the mystery plant be a saxifrage of some kind? They're also called strawberry geraniums or rockfoil.

There are lots of images available, since there are about 300 types of saxifrage. This one looks close, just in a different color:
http://www.google.com/imgres?imgurl=http://static.howstuffworks.com/gif/rockfoil-1.jpg&imgrefurl=http://home.howstuffworks.com/rockfoil.htm&h=303&w=200&sz=32&tbnid=y0U4ZLgbsiD4GM:&tbnh=116&tbnw=77&prev=/images%3Fq%3Drockfoil&usg=__1cwr12eV72xdsfNbwRHfxupHeAI=&ei=ER7sS-ePF4GBlAf1nrC1CA&sa=X&oi=image_result&resnum=5&ct=image&ved=0CCkQ9QEwBA


----------



## Susan in VA

Margaret said:


> Susan, the book is_A Place for Wonder - Reading and Writing Nonfiction in the Primary Grades_ by Georgia Heard and Jennifer McDonough.


Thank you, Margaret! I'll go check it out.


----------



## Sean Sweeney

Good morning even though its nearly afternoon! Just woke up not too long ago; it's 61 degrees in the Commonwealth with a high expected of 66. Bright and sunny skies.

And the best part of all this: I haven't had an allergy attack since yesterday morning.... to think that the human nose can hold all of that snot, that's beyond me.


----------



## Jeff

John Fitch V said:


> ...to think that the human nose can hold all of that snot, that's beyond me.


Some people are much snottier than others.


----------



## intinst

Jeff said:


> Some people are much snottier than others.


And some have more mucous...


----------



## Andra

Weird day here. We had an awning fiasco last night that caused some frayed tempers and lost sleep. We went to the shower house and a thunderstorm blew in and when DH tried to let the awning down to get the water off, it cracked in the middle. We got it rolled up this morning with some help from a park ranger. We're gonna strap the heck out of it so we can get it home. And I'm gonna start saving up the $$$$ to have a new electric awning installed. 
Sheesh!


----------



## Annalog

Andra said:


> Weird day here. We had an awning fiasco last night that caused some frayed tempers and lost sleep. We went to the shower house and a thunderstorm blew in and when DH tried to let the awning down to get the water off, it cracked in the middle. We got it rolled up this morning with some help from a park ranger. We're gonna strap the heck out of it so we can get it home. And I'm gonna start saving up the $$$$ to have a new electric awning installed.
> Sheesh!


Andra, sorry to hear about your awning fiasco. Hope you had some nice tea or hot chocolate afterwards.


----------



## Andra

Annalog said:


> Andra, sorry to hear about your awning fiasco. Hope you had some nice tea or hot chocolate afterwards.


I had some tea and then some dark chocolate!
The good news is that we can strap it up and get it home. The better news is that the automatic awning that I want is less than I expected. I still have to save up, but I should be able to do it in a few months. And with an electric awning, it will be easy to take down whenever we leave the trailer...


----------



## intinst

Cobbie said:


> Good morning! It's 77 going to 84 today.
> 
> Intinst, personally I think you and LL are the cutest and nicest couple. Of course, she will kiss you.
> Betsy, safe trip. I will be interested to see how it goes with your iPad.
> 
> Great Thursday, everyone!


LL is the cute & nice one, I'm the







 one.


----------



## drenee

Not even close to being morning, but I haven't checked in in a couple of days.
Picked up the U-Haul trailer this afternoon.  Huge fiasco.  I'll tell the story later.
But finally my son's apartment is all packed up and we're heading to Asheville, NC
in the morning.  I'm hoping the scattered storms are scattered in areas other than
our route.  
Intinst, thinking of you.
deb


----------



## intinst

drenee said:


> Not even close to being morning, but I haven't checked in in a couple of days.
> Picked up the U-Haul trailer this afternoon. Huge fiasco. I'll tell the story later.
> But finally my son's apartment is all packed up and we're heading to Asheville, NC
> in the morning. I'm hoping the scattered storms are scattered in areas other than
> our route.
> Intinst, thinking of you.
> deb


Be careful & drive safely, thinking of you as well, Deb.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Good morning!  This is what you do when you can't sleep in a strange hotel room.  First, you get up and finish your Book Game book (People of the Book, great!) and then you surf KindleBoards.  A little.  Thought I might as well say good morning while I was at it!

Susan, that might be the plant!  I'm going to go over to the local nursery and ask them (but not this weekend!)

Supposed to be 92 here today.  By the way, we had dinner last night at Captain Ratty's in New Bern, as recommended by KB, very good, and we are going to eat breakfast at Baker's Square, also recommended by KB.  New Bern seemed a lovely little town last night when we were wandering about in it.  More later!

Everyone have a great day!

Betsy


----------



## Leslie

Good morning,

Unlike Betsy, I could have easily slept for another two hours but my alarm told me it was time to get up. Sigh. After these busy weeks, by Friday I am exhausted. Oh well. 52 degrees and another busy day for me. Cloudy right now.

It's my sister's birthday today. Happy Birthday Jessica!

L


----------



## Margaret

Good morning, everyone!  It is very cloudy here.  We are expecting rain with highs in the low eighties.  No school again today, but a sinus headache woke me up.  Hopefully the medicine I just took will do its job.  Deb, good luck with the move and travel safely.  Betsy, enjoy the rest of your trip. Leslie, rise and shine. Enjoy your Fridays - I am going back to bed.


----------



## Leslie

Margaret said:


> Good morning, everyone! It is very cloudy here. We are expecting rain with highs in the low eighties. No school again today, but a sinus headache woke me up. Hopefully the medicine I just took will do its job. Deb, good luck with the move and travel safely. Betsy, enjoy the rest of your trip. Leslie, rise and shine. Enjoy your Fridays - I am going back to bed.


I think to rise and shine I am going to go treat myself to breakfast at Becky's Diner. I wonder if I'll run into Rosa Scarcelli again? LOL.

L


----------



## kevin63

Good Morning,

It's about 60 degrees and raining again this morning here in Saint Louis, MO. I noticed we have a family of Cardinals around the yard. I've noticed them the last couple of days. It looks like Mom and Dad with 2 young males and one female from what I've seen.

Hope everyone has a great day! (It's my B-day, but at 47 I really don't do the party thing anymore).


----------



## Leslie

kevin63 said:


> Good Morning,
> 
> Hope everyone has a great day! (It's my B-day, but at 47 I really don't do the party thing anymore).


Happy Birthday to you and Jessica!

L


----------



## Sean Sweeney

Morning all. 48 degrees right now in the Commonwealth, overcast with showers likely. Bring. It. On. I could use some allergy relief! It's supposed to hit 69 degrees at some point today.


----------



## Ann in Arlington

Good Morning. . . . .about 60 just now but expected to reach 85 later in the day. . . .thundershowers possible. . . . . 

no specific plans . . . . .my favorite sort of day!


----------



## Jeff

Good morning from deep in the heart of Texas where it's warm and windy. Hope everyone has a great day.

Betsy, it might be a good idea to avoid strange hotels.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Jeff said:


> Betsy, it might be a good idea to avoid strange hotels.


You're right, I've seen Psycho and The Shining....


Betsy


----------



## Annalog

Morning all. Still blue skies and breezy.


----------



## crebel

Good Morning!  A gorgeous morning here, amazing how waking up to sunshine starts the whole day with a good attitude.

Happy Birthday Kevin!  Deb & Betsy, safe travels.

Everyone have a safe and happy day.


----------



## geoffthomas

Good Morning all.
The weather (and the forecast) are pretty much as Ann said.
But unfortunately I have a planned day - work.
Travel mercies Deb and Betsy and be safe today.


----------



## loonlover

Good morning all.  A high of 85 is expected with a 40% chance of thunderstorms.

Therapy for Intinst this morning and this evening the second graduation of the season at the arena.  Graduations are fairly easy to work and much shorter than most concerts.  Where I am stationed is busy until the graduates walk into the arena, then no activity until it is over.  

Hope everyone has a great Friday.


----------



## Susan in VA

Cobbie said:


> Lots to do if I choose to. Might just have an "Ann Day".


Oooh, I like that attitude! 

We _did_ have a "no specific plans" day but DD asked if we could go back up to Arlington to meet her dad for lunch again. He doesn't teach in that location more than once every 6-8 weeks or so, so I guess that's what we'll do. (Lunch, plus a 40-minute drive each way...)

And then, like Cobbie, I might choose to tackle the to-do list. Or not. 
Starting now for the next two weeks it will be very busy around here... end of term papers and projects due soon... so maybe I should take one afternoon off while I can. 

Have a great Friday, everyone!


----------



## Daniel Arenson

Morning, everyone -- and happy weekend!


----------



## luvmy4brats

Morning All! Looks like a beautiful morning, but we're expecting thunderstorms later today.

Not much in the way of plans today. Just schoolwork with the kids and housework. Fun, fun, fun. I might break up all that excitement with a trip to the grocery store.

Have a good day!


----------



## Andra

Morning All.
We are still in the midst of very weird weather here at the park.  It's pretty nippy, not too windy (at the moment) and I just heard it thunder...
I guess I'm going to lace up my shoes and go walk around the camping loop - may not be much kayaking today either...  As far as vacations go, this one has been a bit of a dud - it was nice to get away, but I havn't gotten to do many things that I wanted to do.  Oh well, at least I'm not at work.
Happy Birthday to those with birthdays today.  And safe travels to those on the road.  And I'm glad to see intinst is feeling better - missed your posts when you were in the hospital.


----------



## intinst

Not really morning now, but the good wishes are the same. Did not really have time to post earlier, second therapy session today. Things went well and I got 4 degrees more bend to the knee than Monday. Still only 80 degrees but progress. Quite sore and tired now but in a good way.


----------



## B-Kay 1325

Good news intinst, way to go & keep up the good work now take a rest, you earned it.


----------



## Margaret

Good morning, everyone!  We had some heavy thunderstorms last night, but they have cleared out and we have a beautiful day ahead.  It is sixty-four degrees now and expected to reach the mid-seventies with lots of sun.  I am headed out to have breakfast with a friend and then will do erands for the rest of the day.  Tomorrow is my trip to New York with my grandaughter.  Thanks to all the help I received here, I feel fairly comfortable.  I have my stack of timetables, subway maps, walking maps, and the show tickets all together, so I should be all set.  Intinst, it is good to hear that your rehab is coming along.  Leslie, did you run into anyone famous at breakfast? Andra, enjoy the remainder of your vacation. Everyone who is traveling - stay safe.  Enjoy your Saturdays!


----------



## akagriff

It's supposed to be 70 and sunny today.  I'm going to learn about search and rescue today.  I'm ok searching when people are alive but I have no desire to search when it involves dead bodies.  It seems a little over the top for volunteerism.  Enjoy your day everyone.


----------



## Jeff

Good morning, everyone. It's a little chilly here this morning but I'm going to brave it and watch the birds.


----------



## crebel

Good Morning!  It is chilly and rainy here again after a gorgeous day yesterday.  On the bright side, DH and MIL are both gone for meetings all day and I got tons of housework and errand running done yesterday, so I don't have anything I HAVE to do today and can spend a lazy day in my jammies reading and cruising the KB!

Everyone have a safe and happy day!


----------



## Sean Sweeney

Morning everyone. It's 63 degrees and sunny here in the Commonwealth, with a high expected of 71 degrees. Supposed to be a windy day, too, according to the accounts.

Still a little sniffly, still a little ringing in the ears. Don't think I could blow my nose again if you asked me to. I don't think I have a nose any longer.

Off to write for an hour, then watching the FA Cup Final between Chelsea and Portsmouth. Covering baseball later.


----------



## Susan in VA

Good morning!  70 and sunny here, going up to 76.  A great day to be outdoors.  Planning to take advantage of that and work my way through a list of outdoor chores today.  Right after my second cup of tea and my KB fix.  

Have a great Saturday, everyone!


----------



## Sean Sweeney

Susan in VA said:


> Good morning! 70 and sunny here, going up to 76. A great day to be outdoors. Planning to take advantage of that and work my way through a list of outdoor chores today. Right after my second cup of tea and my KB fix.
> 
> Have a great Saturday, everyone!


Susan, my lawn needs a trim. You're more than welcome to do mine.


----------



## Susan in VA

John Fitch V said:


> Susan, my lawn needs a trim. You're more than welcome to do mine.


You live in the wrong Commonwealth.


----------



## Sean Sweeney

After last night's hockey game, yeah.


----------



## intinst

Good Morning all. Looks like the rain has mostly moved through Little Rock, so LL plans to do more census work today. Guess I'll spend the day resting and doing leg exercises, with a little KB thrown in. Be safe everyone.


----------



## Sean Sweeney

Hope you're doing better!


----------



## Susan in VA

John Fitch V said:


> After last night's hockey game, yeah.


LOL!
Every time I see your morning posts with "it's a beautiful day in the Commonwealth" or something like that, my first thought is that here's another member from Virginia. It always takes a moment to remember that VA isn't the only one.


----------



## Leslie

Good morning everyone,

68 degrees and sunny here. I was up early, working on various projects, just dropping in now to say hi.

I hope everyone has a terrific Saturday!

L


----------



## loonlover

Good morning.  Apparently Weather Underground wasn't quite accurate on the rain being through in Central Arkansas.  It is raining at the moment so no census work for a little while at least.

Time to put Intinst in his flexing device.

Hope everyone has a relaxing or productive Saturday - whichever is your goal.


----------



## Sean Sweeney

Susan in VA said:


> LOL!
> Every time I see your morning posts with "it's a beautiful day in the Commonwealth" or something like that, my first thought is that here's another member from Virginia. It always takes a moment to remember that VA isn't the only one.


Massachusetts, Virginia, Pennsylvania, Kentucky.


----------



## telracs

Susan in VA said:


> LOL!
> Every time I see your morning posts with "it's a beautiful day in the Commonwealth" or something like that, my first thought is that here's another member from Virginia. It always takes a moment to remember that VA isn't the only one.


Darn, John beat me to punch!

Nice weather here, but Scarlet has another migraine.


----------



## Annalog

Good morning. Hope every one has a good Saturday. Hope any "thumps'' are replaced with "bumps" instead. (Amazon support is replacing my K2. I fell asleep while reading and dropped it last night (actually very early this morning).)

Scarlet, hope your migraine goes away soon.


----------



## cheerio

Good morning


----------



## Sean Sweeney

scarlet said:


> Darn, John beat me to punch!


Sawwwieeeeeee.


----------



## geoffthomas

Good Saturday morning from Derwood, MD.
It is 70 now (at 11:30am) and the high is expected to be 75.
Sunny all day.


----------



## telracs

Cobbie said:


> Good morning! It's 68 going to 83 today with possibly more rain.
> Scarlet, Godiva helps _everything_.
> 
> Great Saturday, everyone!


I'm actually too nauseous to even consider Godiva.


----------



## Andra

Good Morning All. 
Looks like we are finally getting good weather today. It's warming up and there are chances of thunderstorms, but cross your fingers that it holds off. 
We have friends out for the day.


----------



## intinst

Good morning all, LL is having a sleep in, but I chewed through my velcro and got away for a while. She has been very good to me with this knee thing and deserves a day to rest. I wish I could fix her breakfast, but am not quite agile enough on with my walker to carry it to her in bed.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Good Morning!

Survived another hot day yesterday, but it was great!  Beautiful cars in a beautiful setting and lots of good food.  (Though the "Maryland" crabcakes at our lunch spot weren't up to THAT standard. )

Intinst, glad the therapy is going well.  I know that's helping Loonlover sleep better!

Betsy


----------



## geoffthomas

Good Morning.
Sunday and going off to church shortly.
It is 55 now going up to a high of 63 and cloudy.

Got my second veg bed weeded (overgrown all winter), added my compost and rototilled it. Cleaned up the deer and rabbit fencing.
Ready to go with beans, corn and potatoes this year.
The other bed it my wife's and will mostly be zucchini and tomatoes.

Have a great day.


----------



## Jeff

Good morning, everyone. It's 70 in McGregor, Texas and the birds are singing.


----------



## akagriff

It's sunny and should be around 70.  Since it's so nice outside,i thought I'd spend the day shampooing the carpets.


----------



## Leslie

Good morning everyone,

Lovely sunny day here in southern Maine. 61 degrees right now. More work on the porch today!

L


----------



## loonlover

Good morning all.  Slept in til 8 and still a little groggy.  Fosamax day so can't have my coffee until a little after 9.

Going to try to do some housework today in anticipation of a busy week between Intinst's appointments, some census work, and more graduations at the arena.  

Cloudy and gloomy this morning.  Flash flood warnings and a good chance of strong thunderstorms this afternoon.

Hope everyone has a pleasant Sunday.


----------



## Andra

Good Morning Everyone. 
We had a great day yesterday - had a nice long trip in the kayaks. Weather is warm this morning. Birds are singing; sun is shining. There is not much wind. We should be back in the kayaks shortly since it's our last full day here.


----------



## Annalog

Good morning everyone. Hope your Sunday is a good one.


----------



## crebel

It is technically still morning here in the midwest, so I hope yours have been good and I wish you all a good afternoon as well!


----------



## cheerio

I just woke up so its morning


----------



## Sean Sweeney

I'm a little late to the party, but that's because I have a bonafide reason. 

As you all know, I've been suffering from some severe allergies these past few weeks; it's made my life a living hell, especially when it's making me not want to write. In the past 48 hours or so, something -- dust, maybe -- got into my right eye. It's caused me to scratch and itch, leading me to try to rinse my eye out. 

When I woke up this morning at 5 a.m., I tried to clean my eyes of the sleep, and in turn found crust. I said, "Time to go to the ER."

It turns out I have non-specific conjunctivitis. Greaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaat.


----------



## kevin63

61 degrees and drizzliing this morning in Saint Louis, MO.

Have a great day


----------



## Margaret

Good morning, everyone!  It is a cloudy morning here and we are expecting rain by this afternoon with temps in the high sixties.  Not too bad of a forcast after the beautiful weekend we had.  John, I hope your eyes are feeling better.  Leslie, is the porch close to being a reality?  The few days off I had last week are giving me the urge for summer vacation, but I think that this is actually the last regular full week of school. Yaay!
Enjoy your Mondays!


----------



## Leslie

Good morning everyone,

45 degrees and a sunny day is predicted here in southern Maine today. Margaret -- the porch looks like a deck right now. The floor is all done. The next step is getting the framing up. I've started looking at furniture even though my husband says we don't need new furniture...typical!

L


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Good morning!

It's grey outside in New Bern, NC, but not raining at the moment.  We're heading home today, although we have a tendancy to veer off course for interesting stuff on the way, so it may take longer than the six hours it should take!

We enjoyed New Bern a lot.  The wireless for the hotel was a little wonky, but good enough I could get a KB fix in and keep up with my Words with Friends games. (Leslie just made a move, have to go check it out).  The iPad has been great, full report later in the iPad board.  On the Kindle side, I downloaded and am rereading Drums of Autumn as it is set in this general area and mentions the governor, Tryon, whose (rebuilt) palace we just visited.  When the hotel WiFi goes out, I read.  And at breakfast, I can read as the WiFi doesn't reach the breakfast room!

Feel better, John!

Betsy


----------



## akagriff

It's a beautiful day in Minnesota.  My 11 yo son has baseball every night this week except for Wednesday.  Lots of reading time for me.


----------



## Aravis60

Good morning, everyone. I haven't checked in here for a long time, but I had to check my e-mail early this morning, so here I am. I hope everyone has a great day. It's going to hold steady in the 50s and rain here, but it could be worse. Hope you don't have "a case of the Mondays"!


----------



## Jeff

Good morning, everyone. It's a little too cool but should soon be a little too hot.

Safe trip, Betsy.


----------



## geoffthomas

Good Monday Morning.
It is 57 in Derwood, MD and we ezpect a high of 58.
Also expect rain all day.

Stay dry.


----------



## crebel

Good Morning!  Not expected to get out of the 50s here today, but the rain is gentle spring rain vs the nasty storms we've been having.  

Everyone have a safe and happy day.


----------



## Sean Sweeney

Morning, gang. Sunny. No clouds. My feet are cold and I hate socks.

More importantly, I hate putting ointment on my eye.


----------



## Annalog

Good morning. Sunny as usual for here. 
Hope your eye clears up soon John.


----------



## luvmy4brats

Good morning! Cool and rainy here on Maryland's Eastern Shore. 

Have a safe trip Betsy!


----------



## intinst

Good Morning all. Therapy then doctor's office for blood work this morning.  Turns out I am a little anemic after the surgery, and that is part of why I have been being tired.  Just some vitamins and I should be OK. (well, for me  )The rain has moved out of the area for now and it is a little cooler and lower humidity than it has been recently. Be safe all.


----------



## loonlover

Barely made it while it is still Monday.  Chauffeur duty over for the day.  Lunch to fix, then some census work if I can make contact with my supervisor and get another binder of addresses.

John, hope your eyes get better. 

Betsy, safe travels.

Hope everyone is having a good day.


----------



## Sean Sweeney

Thanks, Loony. Few days, it should be in the pink... that didn't sound right. Oh well.

Now if the tree and grass pollen would just take a break for oh, I don't know, the rest of the season....


----------



## ashash

well its 10 pm but i just woke up for work so goodmorning prob gonna be another muggy hot day in florida maybe i will go to the beach when i get off and do some well needed catching up with my kindle


----------



## Sean Sweeney

Woke up half an hour ago, and I seriously want to trade in my nose for a newer model....


----------



## intinst

Good morning. My sleep schedule is really messed up now. Too many naps and going to bed at different times, pain meds have thrown me off. Hope to be able to resume my normal pattern soon.


----------



## Sean Sweeney

I know all about that, intinst. One nap and the whole shooting match is messed up. Fight the urge to sleep during the day.


----------



## intinst

Kinda hard to do with the meds & inactivity forced on me. Hope as I am able to do more the next couple weeks things improve.


----------



## Sean Sweeney

That's why the good Lord invented Kindle, the TV and the computer. :-D


----------



## Margaret

Good morning, everyone ( and especially you gentlemen who have been wide awake for a while!) Another rainy day here with the temperature only going into the low fifties.


John Fitch V said:


> Now if the tree and grass pollen would just take a break for oh, I don't know, the rest of the season....


John, I think they take their break in August, just when the mold and milkweed start kicking into gear. Enjoy your Tuesdays!


----------



## Sean Sweeney

Margaret said:


> John, I think they take their break in August, just when the mold and milkweed start kicking into gear.


*grumbles a lot*


----------



## Andra

Good Morning Everyone.
We are back at home and I am technically still on vacation, but I am going to work today.  We are scouting a location in San Antonio for our Commission Meeting and today worked best for everyone but me...so I plan to ask for Friday off instead.
It's cooler and has been raining since we got back yesterday afternoon.  It's supposed to clear off today - we'll see.
I think these temperature swings this late in the year are messing with my allergies as well.  Hang in there John.  Eventually whatever's bothering you will have to take a break.  I get a steroid shot twice a year to help with the really bad stuff.  My doctor calls it a "feel-good shot" - maybe that's something you can do that will help?


----------



## Sean Sweeney

I need to get a hold of my primary to give me a referral to an allergist. I want to look into allergy shots... but from what I read, they are given twice a week for 3-5 years.


----------



## Jeff

Good morning from deep in the heart of Texas. Hope everyone has a great day.


----------



## Leslie

Good morning everyone,

46 degrees here in southern Maine and a little blue sky is peeking out.

At my daughter's school they have this event called "Final Words" done by the seniors. Each student presents for about 3 minutes, then they have responses from 3 other people, usually a teacher, a peer, and a parent or other adult. They are all very moving. Hannah did hers yesterday but I got so involved in the presentations that I've decided to go all the rest (each session lasts about 2 hours 6 or 7 presenters). So that is what I am off to do this morning....

Have a great day everyone!

L


----------



## akagriff

It's a beautiful day in Minnesota.  Hubby is out of town for a few days.


----------



## geoffthomas

Good Tuesday morning from Derwood, MD.
It is 52, high expected of 57, rainy all day.

John, shots are better than suffering.
If your body can tolerate them.

I have something laughingly called sinusitis - whatever that means, but they tell me that I am a irritated by anything that is in the air in high quantities.  So whenever others are suffering a lot, I am suffering a little.  But for them it goes away. I just join the next batch of sufferers as the next thing develops in quantity.

Life can be tough.

But it is better than the other option.

Have a wonderful day - stay dry.


----------



## Susan in VA

Good morning!  It's in the 50s here and raining poodles.  Good thing I don't have to go anywhere this morning.  Busy last couple of days, but today should be a bit slower....  

Wishing all you allergy sufferers better air or new noses or whatever it takes to feel better, and the rest of you a safe and pleasant Tuesday!


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Good morning!

Home at last, quite a change from the heat we've had the last few days. 54 degrees in northern VA.  I started a cold on the way home yesterday....

Everyone have a great day!

Betsy


----------



## Annalog

Good morning everyone. I hope if you are not feeling great that you feel better soon. Leslie, the "Final Words" events sound like a very good idea.

I messed up my home network router last night trying to set up a Webcam. I am currently sitting outside our local public library using their wireless. I think I now know how to fix our router. I have to fix that in order to be able to work from home. First, however, I am off to Walmart to buy a thermometer for the brooder. I should not leave the wireless one in there with the chicks.  I am hoping the call to pickup the chicks is in 45 minutes. 

Edit: Typo corrected. Home router fixed. Thermometers purchased. Waiting for call.


----------



## Daniel Arenson

Morning everyone!  It's only Tuesday morning, but I'm starting to smell the weekend already.  Got a 4-day-fishing-trip weekend planned (plus it'll be my 30th birthday weekend).  Only a few days left...


----------



## crebel

Good Morning everybody.  Have a safe and happy day!


----------



## cheerio

make the rain go away


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Annalog said:


> Good morning everyone. I hope if you are not feeling great that you feel better soon. Leslie, the "Final Words" events sound like a very good idea.
> 
> I messed up my home network router last night trying to set up a Webcam. I am currently sitting outside our local public library using their wireless. I think I now know how to fix our router. I have to fix that in order to be able to work from home. First, however, I am off to Walmart to buy a thermometer for the brooder. I should not leave the wireless one in there with the chicks.  I am hoping the call to pickup the chicks is in 45 minutes.
> 
> Edit: Typo corrected. Home router fixed. Thermometers purchased. Waiting for call.


We're waiting too


----------



## Jane917

After a beautiful weekend, it has been raining all day here in the PNW. Fortunately, I remembered to turn the irrigation system to OFF.


----------



## Annalog

Betsy the Quilter said:


> We're waiting too


No chicks today. Apparently they are taking the scenic route through Texas and New Mexico on their way to Arizona. I don't know if the USPS is flying or driving them. Since they did not arrive today, I suspect they are going by ground instead of air. On the down side (and on the inside  ), the chicks will be more thirsty and hungry when they arrive. It will, however, give me one more evening to figure out how to get the Web cam to work with the DSL router.


----------



## mlewis78

cheerio said:


> make the rain go away


It's pouring here right now. Ugh. Slept poorly and little last night but had to get up to return phone call about temp work.


----------



## Margaret

Good morning, everyone!  It is cloudy outside, but the forcast says qwe should reach 70 by this afternoon - a big improvement over yesterday.  Annalog, I hope your chicks arrive safely.  Enjoy your Wednesdays!


----------



## akagriff

It's a beautiful day in Minnesota. 70's and sunny


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

It's not raining this morning (yet) in northern VA....maybe I'll take a short walk.  Still sick....

Have a great day, everyone!  Hope the chicks arrive, Annalog!

Betsy


----------



## Leslie

Good morning,

I have everybody's rain from yesterday, it seems. 48 degrees and wet.

Have a great Wednesday, everyone!

L


----------



## Jeff

It's 70 in the middle of the Lone Star State. Good morning, everyone.


----------



## loonlover

56 going to 79 with a 60% chance of precipitation.  Also, a flash flood watch through Friday morning.  May make for an interesting time doing census work and getting II to therapy today.

Hope everyone has a great Wednesday.


----------



## crebel

Good Morning!  Still chilly this morning, but the sun is shining and should be a lovely day before more rain tomorrow.

Everyone have a safe and happy day.


----------



## intinst

Good Morning all. Improvement everyday knee-wise, strength is coming along nicely and flexibility is getting better. Now if I could just sleep at night, I'd be OK. Be safe all.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Glad to hear it, Intinst!!!  

Betsy


----------



## drenee

Good Wednesday morning, KB friends.  Finally home for a few days.  
We had a good trip to Asheville.  Had some problems with U-Haul, but I'm getting ready to call and complain here in a few minutes. 
I had a ton of problems with my allergies until I went to a new doctor about 3 months ago.  I was sure I was going to have to have shots, but he started me on a nasal spray.  Astepro.  I was skeptical at first, but I have to say I'm 100% different.  I rarely sneeze.  My eyes aren't all wonky.  I'm very pleased with how it's helped me.  And no shots.

Scattered showers today.  I need to go to the grocery store, and I'd like to go to the trail to check my pedometer for ? steps = mile.  

Have a great Wednesday.
deb


----------



## Sean Sweeney

Morning gang. It was a dark and semi-stormy night here in the Commonwealth, and it's drizzling now. Tempy wempy of 54 degrees, a high of 56 expected. Just checked the pollen expectancy for today, and it's LOW. Thank God.


----------



## Annalog

Good morning. The chicks arrived safely and they are busy doing little chicky stuff (drinking, eating, pooping, napping, chasing each other around).


----------



## Daniel Arenson

Good morning all.


----------



## drenee

Annalog said:


> Good morning. The chicks arrived safely and they are busy doing little chicky stuff (drinking, eating, pooping, napping, chasing each other around.


Off to see if I can find pics in the other thread.
deb


----------



## Annalog

drenee said:


> Off to see if I can find pics in the other thread.
> deb


It will take me about half an hour to get pictures posted.  I have to leave the chicks to do that.


----------



## drenee

Thank you, Anna.  Whenever you get a free moment.  I know chicks are a lot of work.  
deb


----------



## Andra

Good Morning.
It's my first official day back at work after vacation and I'm already exhausted...
But we are having a meeting this afternoon followed by an ice cream social so I shouldn't have to think for much longer.


----------



## Susan in VA

Good morning!

Two more weeks of term = four papers to write/finish = not much KB time 

And I keep getting sidetracked reading, too.  Imagine that.



mlewis78 said:


> had to get up to return phone call about temp work.


Hoping you got the job! 



Leslie said:


> I have everybody's rain from yesterday, it seems.


Nope, we kept some...



Annalog said:


> Good morning. The chicks arrived safely and they are busy doing little chicky stuff (drinking, eating, pooping, napping, chasing each other around.


Awwwww.  Glad they made their long trip safely!

Have a good Wednesday, everyone!

eta: Haven't seen Ann on GM in days -- is she away? Seems to me there was something about a planned Florida trip, but I thought that was weeks ago. (Or is my sense of time all messed up again?)


----------



## Annalog

Chick pictures are posted on the Raising Chickens and Poultry thread.

Edit: The first ones were up in half an hour but the rest took a bit longer.


----------



## geoffthomas

Good Wednesday Morning (can't say afternoon in the Good Morning Thread, now can I?).
It is 60 in Derwood, MD with an expected high of 65 and partly cloudy all day.

It seems to be a little warmer than that here in Crystal City and it does seem sunny.
At least it is bright outside rather than gloomy .

Glad to hear about the improvement, Intinst - now get some sleep.
Anna - good news about the chicks arriving.
Susan - geez girl, let's get this semester over with so that you can catch a breath, huh?
Mlewis - we have many parts of our bodies crossed, hoping you got the job - so how did it go?

Later folks.....


----------



## Susan in VA

geoffthomas said:


> Susan - geez girl, let's get this semester over with so that you can catch a breath, huh?


Are you volunteering to write my papers for me??


----------



## telracs

Susan in VA said:


> Are you volunteering to write my papers for me??


That would not be ethical....


----------



## Susan in VA

scarlet said:


> That would not be ethical....


Geez scarlet, I'm kidding!! He did say "lets"...


----------



## telracs

Susan in VA said:


> Geez scarlet, I'm kidding!! He did say "lets"...


and i was kidding too.


----------



## Winter9

Good morning everyone


----------



## akagriff

Hello from Minnesota.  It's going to be a sunny day.  My dog woke me at 3:15 and I wasn't able to go back to sleep.


----------



## Margaret

Good morning, everyone!  We are expecting a sunny, warm (80's) day outside of Philadelphia, although it is still a rather chilly 52 right now.  Winter, it is good to here from you. Jody, it is really early where you are!  Intinst, I am glad that your recovery is coming along.  My youngest daughter graduates from college on Saturday.  She has two job interviews today, so I am keeping my fingers crossed (and my toes, eyes, and everything else.)  She gets taken off of our insurance the day after graduation, so a job with benefits would be very nice.  Here's hoping!  Enjoy your Thursdays!


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Good morning!

Aren't we a bunch of early risers  

I'm feeling better--my fever broke during the night.  Now I just have a runny nose.  

Margaret--we'll keep our fingers and toes crossed too!

Betsy


----------



## drenee

Good morning, everyone.  Foggy this morning, but expected to be sunny and around 80.
deb


----------



## Leslie

Good morning everyone,

45 degrees and sunny with a high of 78 predicted for today. Have a great Thursday everyone!

L


----------



## Ann in Arlington

Good Morning, all!

Margaret, Congrats on the new (soon) Graduate and good luck on the job interviews.  BUT note that recent legislation means your daughter may be able to stay on your policy until age 26, so check with your insurer.  I believe that provision of the bill is one that is supposed to take effect immediately.

Of course, it's better if she's on her own, but a back up plan is always nice.

Sunny today, and expected to be warm. . . .


----------



## geoffthomas

Good Thursday morning all from Derwood, MD.
Where it is 55 going up to 80 and sunny.

Susan/Scarlet - I think I will stay out of this   

Have a great day.


----------



## Jeff

It's going to be rainy and hot in McGregor today. Good morning to all.


----------



## Andra

Good Morning. 
I'm sitting in a parking lot - also known as US183. It's not usually this bad though. It's taken almost 20 minutes to go about 1 mile. Inconceivable!
We are going to the Alamo Drafthouse tonight for the Princess Bride Quote Along.


----------



## intinst

Good morning all. Supposed to rain here today, would just as soon it did not. The ground is still pretty saturated. Temps about normal for this time of the year. Be save, everyone.


----------



## loonlover

Currently 61 going to 85 with thunderstorms predicted.  I did hear thunder during the night, but it did not keep me awake for long.  Haven't "waded" out to check the rain gauge yet.  There are quite a few puddles in the back yard.

Probably no census work today except for our daily meeting.  Then another graduation at the arena tonight.  No chauffeur duties today.

Hope everyone has a great day.


----------



## Annalog

Good morning everyone! Currently sunny and 51 F here with an expected high of 92 F (95 F in Tucson).
Take care and be safe.


----------



## Sean Sweeney

Morning everyone, bright and sunny in the Commonwealth. 63 degrees, expected to get up to 85. And pollen is high today. Shoot me.


----------



## crebel

Good Morning.  Overcast and breezy here, but nasty rain may stay south of us (fingers crossed).

Safe and happy day to all!


----------



## Susan in VA

Mornin', all!  Bright and sunny here after three gray days.  Enjoy the day, everyone


----------



## Margaret

Good morning, everyone!  It is bright and sunny already here and should be rather warm by this afternoon.  Kate thought she did well at the interviews yesterday - she has a second one at one of the places and should hear in a week about the other.  She goes to a third one today.  Ann, thank you for the insurance advice.  Actually, I had checked to see how that piece of legislation affected us and was told that it will not kick in until January.  It looks as though we a have few COBRA payments ahead of us. The weather looks good for the graduation tomorrow.  Stay well and safe and enjoy your Fridays!


----------



## Leslie

Good morning everyone,

54 degrees and sunny this morning. Today is day 3 of "Final Words" at Hannah's school so I am off to that in a little bit. Have a great day everyone...

L


----------



## Edward C. Patterson

56 degree goig to 90 degrees. running late - see you all when I get to work.  

Ed Patterson


----------



## akagriff

It's raining in Minneapolis. My son's first of three 11 year old baseball tournament is this weekend. First game is this evening at 4:30. Go Sabres!


----------



## geoffthomas

Good morning from Derwood, MD.
It is a sunny Friday and 57 now with a high expected of 82.
Partly cloudy all day.

Hi Ho and all that.


----------



## Jeff

Good morning from Waco, Texas. It's 73 headed toward 93 today.


----------



## drenee

57 and sunny this lovely Friday morning.  
deb


----------



## Annalog

drenee said:


> 57 and sunny this lovely Friday morning.
> deb


Good morning! Same here! Predicted high of 93 F (97 F in Tucson). 
Hope you have a wonderful Friday.


----------



## Andra

Happy Friday!
I hope all of you have a great day.


----------



## loonlover

Good morning all.  It is still cloudy but no rain predicted.  High of 85 today and up in the 90s the nex two days.

II is still asleep in his recliner.  I'm trying to let him sleep as long as possible, but I have a census meeting at 9 and he has therapy at 11.  If he gets breakfast, he will have to be awakened soon.

Hope everyone has a great start to their weekend!


----------



## intinst

Good Morning all. Guess you can tell I awoke. Therapy session today, then two glorious days of not being tortured. I know I need it, it is helping a great deal and my therapist is a kind, caring woman whose job it is to get me back on both feet. I am just looking forward to the leg muscles not being tired to the point of trembling over the weekend. Be safe everyone.


----------



## Susan in VA

Good morning, everyone!  A beautiful sunny spring day here, and I'm going to spend it indoors sitting at the computer.    A few more days of schoolwork, then I get a week off....  to catch up on everything else.  

Happy Friday and a pleasant weekend!


----------



## akagriff

It's Saturday!  It's going to be humid and mid 80's in Minneapolis.  Today is day 2 of my son's baseball tourney.  Game 1 last night was not a win.  They had 11 runs in the 2nd inning however.  I guess that's all part of being on an 11 year old team.


----------



## crebel

Good Morning.  It looks to be a beautiful sunny day here.  I am expecting maybe 30 women here at 9 a.m. for a baby shower breakfast/brunch, so just wanted to say hello before finishing last minute cleaning.

Everyone have a safe and happy day!


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Good morning!

Intinst, not only will you enjoy not pushing your muscles to the limit, but they will enjoy it, the rest will allow them to rebuild and get ready for the coming week!  It sounds like you're doing well and have a great therapist.

I'm slowly feeling better from the cold that hit me on Monday.  The fact that I had to go out and do long drive-around errands on Thursday and Friday didn't help.  Friday I had to drive to Baltimore (just over an hour) to attend daughter-in-law Gennie's graduation from nursing school with a Master's.  Yay!!!  Hubby was too sick to go.  We also learned that Gennie's middle daughter got a perfect score on the Math portion of her SATs.

Today, quiet, in the 60s so far.  We're just going to rest.  And watch pole day qualifying for the Indy 500.

Betsy


----------



## drenee

Jody, I'll keep my fingers crossed for your son's team today.  

Chris, have fun this morning.  

Susan, we're looking forward to school being over also so you can spend more time here.  We miss you.

63 currently.  High of 73 with rain showers expected throughout the day.  
Have a wonderful Saturday, KB friends.
deb


----------



## Margaret

Good morning, everyone!  It looks as if many of you are already off and running with a busy day ahead.  We are expecting a cloudy day here with the high reaching about seventy-five degrees.  No rain though, so the outdoor graduation should go on as scheduled. Chris, enjoy the shower.  Jody, have fun with the baseball and hopefully you will see some wins. Betsy, feel better and get some rest. Deb, I hope the new medicine gives you your energy back.  Take care of yourself.  I am heading out for Bethlehem and the graduation.  Enjoy your Saturdays!


----------



## Jeff

Good morning. It's 73 in central Texas. Have a great day, everyone.


----------



## intinst

Good morning all. Mostly sunny with a high in the low 90s today, kinda warm for mid May. Be safe, everyone.


----------



## Susan in VA

Good morning, everyone!  Off to do an airport pickup in a few minutes, then a couple of errands, and then the rest of the weekend is going to be devoted to these *&%$^& papers.  

Deb, thank you  --  what a nice thing to read, that made my day.  

Chris, 30 people for company at 9 a.m.    Not in my wildest dreams....

Betsy, get some rest...  hope you feel better soon.

Have a great Saturday, Kindleboarders!


----------



## geoffthomas

Good Morning from Derwood, MD.
It is a nice Saturday morning here.
67 now going up to 72.
Cloudy with scattered showers expected.

Got out early for a haircut and errands.
Now to see if I can build a stone wall before the rain hits.


----------



## Jane917

Good morning from central Washington. It is mid 40s, expecting to go mid-high 60s. Not a cloud in the sky. Our exciting event today is an Oyster feed tonight at one of local restaurants.


----------



## Annalog

Good morning from the parking lot of our local Ace Hardware. Posting from my K2.


----------



## drenee

Anna, that is so awesome.  I tried to post from mine last week while I was traveling, and was not successful.  
deb


----------



## Edward C. Patterson

Beautiful day in Lehigh Valley PA. Think I'll spend it . . . couped/cooped up in a movie theater watching Shrek in 3D. Love that donkey and all waffle lovers.

Edward C. Patterson


----------



## Leslie

Betsy the Quilter said:


> I'm slowly feeling better from the cold that hit me on Monday. The fact that I had to go out and do long drive-around errands on Thursday and Friday didn't help. Friday I had to drive to Baltimore (just over an hour) to attend daughter-in-law Gennie's graduation from nursing school with a Master's. Yay!!! Hubby was too sick to go. We also learned that Gennie's middle daughter got a perfect score on the Math portion of her SATs.


Congratulations to Gennie. Did she graduate from the University of Maryland at Baltimore? That's where I started working on my Master's degree (I was working at Johns Hopkins) but then I transferred to the University of Illinois at the Medical Center when we moved to Chicago, after taking a brief pit stop to get married. I just realized that I received my Master's in Nursing 30 years ago -- graduation date was June 6, 1980. Since I have never ever had any sort of a notice about a reunion, I doubt I'll be going to one this year. I also got my Maine nursing license 30 years ago and assuming my son graduates from college (a week from today, fingers crossed) he'll receive his this year. Of course, he is in New York and I received my NY license in 1977, so not an even 30 years on that one.

I figure there is some sort of Karmic pattern in all this but I haven't figured it out, yet.

Did I mention it is 74 degrees outside and 70 degrees inside? Sort of cloudy. Also, I am late with my good morning greetings but I have been up since 6:15 am.

Off to play some words with friends words...

L


----------



## Annalog

drenee said:


> Anna, that is so awesome. I tried to post from mine last week while I was traveling, and was not successful. deb


Deb, which one do you have? KK, K2, or DX? I have K2 and could not log in to KB until after the upgrade that enabled PDFs. (EDIT: My K2 is currently running 2.3.3 but I think posting on KB started working with 2.3.) It works in Advanced Mode with Javascript enabled. I could not get it to work earlier. I also keep photos disabled so that the pages load faster.

This reply posted from K2 US.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Leslie said:


> Congratulations to Gennie. Did she graduate from the University of Maryland at Baltimore? That's where I started working on my Master's degree (I was working at Johns Hopkins) but then I transferred to the University of Illinois at the Medical Center when we moved to Chicago, after taking a brief pit stop to get married. I just realized that I received my Master's in Nursing 30 years ago -- graduation date was June 6, 1980. Since I have never ever had any sort of a notice about a reunion, I doubt I'll be going to one this year. I also got my Maine nursing license 30 years ago and assuming my son graduates from college (a week from today, fingers crossed) he'll receive his this year. Of course, he is in New York and I received my NY license in 1977, so not an even 30 years on that one.
> 
> I figure there is some sort of Karmic pattern in all this but I haven't figured it out, yet.
> 
> Did I mention it is 74 degrees outside and 70 degrees inside? Sort of cloudy. Also, I am late with my good morning greetings but I have been up since 6:15 am.
> 
> Off to play some words with friends words...
> 
> L


LOL! Yes, she graduated from what's now called "University of Maryland Baltimore"

Here's a pic (Gennie, my stepson Bill, their oldest and youngest daughters. Middle daughter had to go to school.)









Here's an article about the graduation; this year's class was the largest ever for the School of Nursing.
http://bit.ly/mdgraduation

Betsy


----------



## Leslie

Betsy the Quilter said:


> LOL! Yes, she graduated from what's now called "University of Maryland Baltimore"
> 
> Here's a pic (Gennie, my stepson Bill, their oldest and youngest daughters. Middle daughter had to go to school.)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here's an article about the graduation; this year's class was the largest ever for the School of Nursing.
> http://bit.ly/mdgraduation
> 
> Betsy


Oh, nice picture and interesting article. Thanks for posting, Betsy. It sounds like a fun graduation.

One week from today, we'll be doing the same thing for Lance (hopefully) and then 4 days later (June 2nd) Hannah will be graduating from high school. June 2nd is also my wedding anniversary. More universal patterns!

L


----------



## Jane917

Leslie said:


> Oh, nice picture and interesting article. Thanks for posting, Betsy. It sounds like a fun graduation.
> 
> One week from today, we'll be doing the same thing for Lance (hopefully) and then 4 days later (June 2nd) Hannah will be graduating from high school. June 2nd is also my wedding anniversary. More universal patterns!
> 
> L


You spaced your kids out perfectly when it came to college! We had 5 in college at the same time! We don't have any RNs, but we have a PA and an MD.


----------



## Leslie

Jane917 said:


> You spaced your kids out perfectly when it came to college! We had 5 in college at the same time! We don't have any RNs, but we have a PA and an MD.


Hi Jane (who just beat me in Words for Friends...go on, brag a little! You earned it!),

The spacing is even better...they are only three years apart in age which, looking back on it, I think is ideal for children. But Hannah did an extra step-up year between Kindergarten and 1st grade (she was young in her class) which put them 4 years apart in school, which is really perfect.

L


----------



## Jane917

Leslie said:


> Hi Jane (who just beat me in Words for Friends...go on, brag a little! You earned it!),
> 
> The spacing is even better...they are only three years apart in age which, looking back on it, I think is ideal for children. But Hannah did an extra step-up year between Kindergarten and 1st grade (she was young in her class) which put them 4 years apart in school, which is really perfect.
> 
> L


OKAY I AM BRAGGING! I BEAT LESLIE AT WORDS FOR FRIENDS!  Of course, when she beats me she really whomps me. I barely squeaked by, but it still counts as a win! By the way, WFF does not consider "whomps" a word.

L, Russ and I have a combined family of 6 boys. The ages are staggered, but his 4 are 3 years apart, and my 2 are 3.5 years apart. Only the youngest 2 are the same age. My oldest was one of the oldest in his class due to the kindergarten cutoff date, but that is a good thing. I am guessing you will soon have an empty nest. My shoulder is available to cry on, but the truth is, I found it quite enjoyable!


----------



## drenee

Way to go, Jane.


----------



## akagriff

Happy sunday everyone.  It's very humid this morning and I wasn't sleeping well.  I have to be at the little league field by 7:00.  Perry's team has to play the 2 nd half of their first game played yesterday.  Bad storms with thunder/lightening caused a game postponement.


----------



## Leslie

Good morning everyone,

56 degrees and foggy this morning. Not much planned for today except to enjoy myself. 

We have a very restless cat prowling around and meowing her head off. What's up with that? LOL

L


----------



## Ann in Arlington

Leslie said:


> We have a very restless cat prowling around and meowing her head off. What's up with that? LOL
> 
> L


Betcha the weather's going to change and she's reacting to to pressure difference. . . .we had a strong front go through over night. . .maybe it's headed your way. .

Good Morning all. . . .off to church this morning on the summer schedule. . . .usual morning choir takes the summer off, and parish organist is college student who's expected to be gone off an on during the summer, so our group is moved to morning Mass as it's easier to get substitute organists for the evening Mass. Debating heading to the stadium for the baseball game this afternoon just 'cause. . . .


----------



## Annalog

Good morning. Currently 59 F and clear; predicted to be 82 F and cloudy. Compared to yesterday, cooler day today for working outside.


----------



## geoffthomas

Good Morning.
It is a wet Sunday in Derwood, MD.
64 outside now with 71 expected this afternoon.
And rain expected all day.

No more outside work today.
So clean inside the house, I guess.
Got to take a few hours to go to a granddaughter's 5th birthday celebration.

Have a dry day.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Good morning!

Cool and started raining since I got up, good thing I got the paper when I first arose! (I had to use the back door and circle around the yard--we have an Eastern Phoebe nesting on the security lights over the garage doors on the front and I'm trying to disturb her as little as possible! Trying to figure out how to rig a camera to see into the nest, again without disturbing her...)

Still sick <cough, cough>....need to get some drugs.

Betsy


----------



## drenee

62 and the sun is peeking through.  A high of 80 expected.  
Need to get my spare room cleaned up.  My youngest son is
coming today to spend the last week before he moves to Asheville.  
deb

Betsy, sorry you're still not feeling good.


----------



## Jeff

Good morning. I've been outside enjoying nature since sunup and will be heading down to Salado for the KB meet-up in a couple of hours.

Get better soon, Betsy.


----------



## Edward C. Patterson

Rain and arthritis hre in Pennsylvania. 

Ed Patterson


----------



## Andra

Good Morning.
I had a nice lazy day yesterday - got some errands done, but mostly was a bum.  So I have a lot of household-type thingys that I will HAVE to do NEXT weekend!
We will also be headed to Saldo in a while for the meet-up.  Have to stop in Georgetown and pick up my cousin who's going with us.  I'm looking forward to meeting some of my friends face-to-face.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

It's not too bad.  I just like to complain!    Ed, feel better up there in PA--sorry to hear the arthritis is acting up!

Betsy


----------



## Edward C. Patterson

It's better already, now that I've gotten my extempor thought for the day out.   Luckily arthritis doesn't effect the brain . . . yet.

Ed Patterson


----------



## Margaret

Good morning, everyone!  Graduation weekend is over and it is time to go back to work for me. It is cloudy right now and it is expected to be rainy off and on with a high of around seventy.  I hope that you are all feeling well to start the week.  Enjoy your Mondays!


----------



## Leslie

Good morning everyone,

Sunny and 55 degrees right now. It looks like a lovely day is in store for us...

L


----------



## akagriff

Mid 80's and humid in Minneapolis.


----------



## Jeff

It's 73 in central Texas. Good morning, friends.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Good Morning from a cool and gray northern Virginia.  55 degrees here.    Finally starting to have some energy again after a hard week.  Going to take it easy again today.

Betsy


----------



## Annalog

Good morning. Today is supposed to be cooler (79 F), breezy, and sunny after the clouds blow away. Not many clouds yesterday or today.


----------



## Andra

Good Morning.  It's 72 with thunderstorms predicted for later today.  I've got a pressure headache so I think the rain is closer than that...
We are setting up for our Commission Meeting this week (well, I am - my coworker called in sick).  Have a good day!


----------



## caracara

Good morning! It's in the 70's and seeing as it is the last week of school we are doing nothing! Yay! I can do sudoku and of course, read =)​


----------



## loonlover

Good morning all.  It is 77 already this morning going to a high of 90.  A slight chance of thundershowers every day this week.  That is the standard forecast for July in central AR.  How did it become July and I not realize it!.  

Hope everyone has a great start to their week.


----------



## intinst

Good morning everyone. See LL's post for weather report.  So far, my two biggest complaints about the knees surgery is the lack of progress in regaining mobility of the knee and my inability to sleep more than 3-4 hours at night. I know that because of all the previous damage, the knee has not bent like it should for a long time. Therefore the muscles have all shortened and stretching them back out will be time consuming, but still frustrating. Don't know if the sleeplessness is from lack of activity during the day, inability to find a comfortable position, or what. Will talk to Dr. tomorrow. Be safe, all.


----------



## cheerio

First Monday in 3 weeks without rain


----------



## geoffthomas

Good Monday morning from Derwood, MD.
It will be a 71 degree day with partly cloudy.

Be careful today.


----------



## crebel

loonlover said:


> Good morning all. It is 77 already this morning going to a high of 90. A slight chance of thundershowers every day this week. That is the standard forecast for July in central AR. How did it become July and I not realize it!.
> 
> Hope everyone has a great start to their week.


It is the same here in IA. A late Good Morning to everyone. I was back to the Dr. this morning. Right arm is now in a sling so I quit making inadvertent movements that make it worse. Typing one-handed and moving the mouse correctly with my left hand is LOUSY. MRI scheduled for next week and we will go from there. DH, MIL and I are leaving tomorrow for a meeting in Canada (Burlington in Ontario). I don't know if I will have any internet access, so you may not "see" me again until next week.

Everyone stay safe and happy.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Take care, Chris!  Let us know how the MRI is.  (Take comfort that doing routine things with the "opposite" hand helps build nuerons.... 

Betsy


----------



## Annalog

Betsy the Quilter said:


> Take care, Chris! Let us know how the MRI is. (Take comfort that doing routine things with the "opposite" hand helps build neurons....
> Betsy


Take care Chris!

Just in case you have to become proficient in the short term using the mouse with your other hand, playing your favorite solitaire card game (or other game) on the computer is often a good way to do it as you end up thinking more about the game than the mouse. It seems to help the movements become automatic. It was a tip I was given years ago when it was thought I was developing a repetitive stress injury. (Fortunately it turned out to not be carpal tunnel. )


----------



## Ann in Arlington

At work, the way my desk area was set up, if I used the mouse right-handed. . .which would be natural . . . that put the mouse right in the middle of the area where clients also want to put their papers.  Or else I had to put it way out in front where I had to reach every time I needed it, which was ergonomically bad.  (I really prefer key strokes, but there are some functions that require a mouse click.)  Anyway, I taught myself to use the mouse left handed.  I can go really fast by mousing with my left hand and typing with my right, if I have to. It's really not that hard if you just put your mind to it and, as Betsy suggested, it's good for your brain health!


----------



## drenee

Good afternoon.  
Welcome to the Good Morning thread, Cara.
Chris, hope you feel better, and have a safe trip.
Working in the office for our secretary, who is on vacation this week.
deb


----------



## Annalog

Ann in Arlington said:


> At work, the way my desk area was set up, if I used the mouse right-handed. . .which would be natural . . . that put the mouse right in the middle of the area where clients also want to put their papers. Or else I had to put it way out in front where I had to reach every time I needed it, which was ergonomically bad. (I really prefer key strokes, but there are some functions that require a mouse click.) Anyway, I taught myself to use the mouse left handed. I can go really fast by mousing with my left hand and typing with my right, if I have to. It's really not that hard if you just put your mind to it and, as Betsy suggested, it's good for your brain health!


Ann, I use the mouse with my left hand at work and my right hand at home. I can go really fast by mousing with my left and writing (pencil) with my right.  Silly PC question: Do you have the buttons on your mouse set up right-handed or left-handed? (I have used it either way. )(Skip if using one button Mac mouse. )


----------



## Ann in Arlington

I don't switch the mouse buttons. . . . 'cause occasionally other people sit at that desk, (I can always tell 'cause they never leave the mouse where I like it  ) or I have to let a client use the mouse.  They are invariably used to "right hand mode" and would be very confused if I switched them.  But I don't find it to be a problem at all.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

I also use a mouse with my left hand.  It made sense to me at work as I didn't have to put down my pen to use the mouse.  (I also ran my big old calculator with my left hand when I used one, same reason.)  People would always ask me if I was left handed!  I use the regular right handed mouse button set up.  What's really cool is that my husband now uses the mouse with his left hand (and he's NOT even close to being ambidextrous).

Betsy


----------



## Andra

Hah!  DH IS left-handed and shortly after we got married he was laughing at me because he uses the mouse with his right hand and takes notes or whatever with his left (and can still read them later).
Well, there was no way I was going to learn to write left-handed, so I learned to mouse left-handed instead.  I'm pretty good as long as I don't need very fine control.  I leave the buttons at the default.


----------



## Margaret

Good morning, everyone!  It is going to be sunny and warm here.  I just spent half an hour looking for my one and only Flyers tee shirt to wear to school.  I am not all that much of a sports fan, but I have one shirt for each of the local teams that I wear if they reach the play-offs. So it is orange and black for me today.  Chris, have a safe trip.  Intinst, hopefully the rehab is moving along for you. Enjoy your Tuesdays.


----------



## Leslie

Good morning everyone,

Yesterday felt like summer here in southern Maine. It was hot and people were complaining about the weather. LOL. Today it looks like more is in store. I might have to go find some summer clothes to wear today.

Have a good Tuesday, everybody!

L


----------



## kevin63

It's been really warm here in Saint Louis, MO the last few days.  Even tied some records for high temps.  Problem is with it getting so warm, so fast it's going to set up some rainstorms.

Have a safe day.


----------



## geoffthomas

Good Morning from Derwood, MD on Tuesday May 25th, 2010.
It is currently 65 degrees, going up to 78 and cloudy all day.

Have a wonderful Tuesday.


----------



## drenee

It's another beautiful sunny morning.  
Leslie, if people complain about the weather around here I'm going to show them pictures from February when we had 3 feet of snow.  
DS and I are going to Teavana in Pittsburgh today, and perhaps a stop at Cheesecake Factory.  
Then back out to finace's for another cookout.
deb


----------



## akagriff

It's going to be in the upper 80's today in Minneapolis.  We hit 98 yesterday.  My hubby brought home Twins/Yankees tickets for Thursday night game.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Good Morning!

Day 9 of my cold...getting better.  Slowly.

Go Twins (who used to be our Senators).

Off to lunch with my dear friend and then a visit to the Apple Store to see if they can tell me why my component cable doesn't work....with either my video iPod or my iPad.

The KB Walking Club is going great, we've walked (in a virtual sense) from Bellingham to Spokane, so far!

Betsy


----------



## drenee

Betsy, I'm so sorry your cold is lingering.  
deb


----------



## Jeff

Good morning, everyone. It's 72 and overcast in the heart of Texas. Hope you all have a great day.


----------



## Andra

Good Morning all - weather here same as Jeff's.  It didn't rain yesterday but it's still threatening (sp?) and I still have a pressure headache.  Just rain already!
It's a long day for me as we prep for our Commission Meeting.  I hope everyone has a good day.
Betsy, we finally measured my stride yesterday so I can convert my steps and send you my distance sometime today for the walking club.


----------



## caracara

Good morning all and it is a good morning because I have Lucky Charms =)
And while some may want rain, I have no roof on my jeep so she would get wet... oh well not the first time​


----------



## loonlover

It is 67 going to 88.  The chance for thunderstorms today has now increased to 40% from the 20% it showed yesterday.  

Have census meeting this morning, then trip to doctor for blood work for II.  This evening is another graduation at the arena.  And, maybe, in between all of this I'll make a couple of census calls.

Hope everyone has a great Tuesday.


----------



## intinst

Good morning everyone. No Lucky Charms for me, but no THERAPY either! Those days are quickly becoming the days I love to hate. They are doing what they are supposed to do for my knee, but I am so tired and sore when they are over. And I Have Get to go the next two days in a row! Oh well, three days in a row I don't need to go after Thurs. Be safe, all.


----------



## cheerio

Good Morning


----------



## crebel

Good Morning!  I'm babysitting for a couple of hours before we leave for Canada (Hugh is on Sesame Street this morning!). Thanks for all the safe travel wishes.

I'm am getting pretty good at left-handed mousing.  It makes sense to become proficient so I can use my right hand for writing notes like others have said.  I don't know why I never thought of that before (guess I wasn't using that side of my brain).  Typing one-handed still stinks, but I am getting faster at that too.

Betsy, I hope your cold finishes up soon; Intinst, keep up the good work with the therapy, I'm so glad it is helping even though it is tough.  

Everyone be safe and happy.


----------



## Annalog

Good morning. It was 45 F and sunny when I got up, it is 55 and sunny now, and 83 and sunny is expected. It is nice that it is cooler again for a while before summer hits. 

Be safe and have a good day.


----------



## Margaret

Good morning, everyone!  We are expecting a hot (92 degrees) day in the Philadelphia area.  Since our building is not air conditioned, these are the days that really make me wish the end of the school year were here. Oh well, only a few more weeks to go.  Enjoy your Wednesdays!


----------



## akagriff

Morning.  It's going to be in the mid 80's today in Minneapolis.  I'm going to meet a friend this afternoon.  I haven't seen her in a number of months.


----------



## Leslie

Good morning,

71 degrees this morning. The headline on the paper says "Suddenly SUMMER" and it's true. Looks like I will be chauffering the young people to school with the top down on the convertible this morning.

L


----------



## Andra

Morning all.  It finally rained yesterday - no more headache!
I got to work shortly before 6AM since I didn't finish all my prep work before I left last night.  I'm glad that our Commission only meets 5 times a year...


----------



## Annalog

Good morning. It is currently 50 F and sunny with a predicted high of 92 F so the weather is thinking about summer again. (Not really summer until the temperature "hits the century mark" or "the ice breaks on the Santa Cruz".  I need to find out the Benson specific sayings. )

I am staying at my mom's tonight (and watching Dancing with the Stars) so will probably be posting from K2 tonight and tomorrow.


----------



## Jeff

Good morning from McGregor, Texas. It's either 66 or 71 depending upon which weather bot one chooses to believe. Lots of barn-swallows, scissor-tail-flycatchers and finches visiting this morning but the mockingbirds were quiet.


----------



## Sean Sweeney

Good morning all. Supposed to hit 93 degrees here in the Commonwealth. I'm staying in AC as long as I can.


----------



## geoffthomas

Good Wednesday morning from Derwood, MD.
It is 74 with a high expected of 89 and sunny all day.

A great day for weeding, planting and gutter cleaning and other wonderful activities.
But I won't be doing any of those because I will be working.

Have a terrific day, whatever you are doing.


----------



## Jane917

Rain all over WA state.


----------



## caracara

Good morning!

I got to drive my dad to work today because my brother commandeered his car, it's nice and warm, and the roof is off my car, and I don't have to be at school till 10 cuz of finals =)

Yay Andra no more headache, even though I saw all of I think about 5 drops of rain haha​


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Good morning! 

It's 79 right now in northern VA, going to be 89, same as in Derwood, according to my weather thingy on the iPad.  The hummingbirds are fighting over the feeder, the Eastern Phoebe is periodically flying from her nest to catch flies, and we think we may get well some day.

Everyone have a great day!

Betsy


----------



## The Atomic Bookworm

Hi gang.

It's 83 degrees already here in the West End of Downtown Dallas with 53% humidity... in other words, what passes for normal around here.

It's also Full Moon Day so people are being... odd... at work today. Thankfully I get to leave early... if anything, to go to DMV to fix a mistake I made 

Have a good day everyone.


----------



## Susan in VA

Good morning, everyone! You already have the weather report from Geoff and Betsy, so I'll just add that it's an_ especially _nice day because I got my term papers in last night and now I can start to catch up on all the things I've been neglecting.

Lots of errands today, but not until DD finishes her math worksheets, so I have some KB time.


----------



## intinst

Hey Susan! Posting in the Good Morning thread in the actual morning!  Glad that you are finally catching up, at least for a while.


----------



## Susan in VA

intinst said:


> Hey Susan! Posting in the Good Morning thread in the actual morning!  Glad that you are finally catching up, at least for a while.


Me too. But I think there are some threads I'm just going to have to let go... otherwise I could be here for _days _straight. It's so busy and fast-moving here now!


----------



## Angela

Good morning everyone. Hope you all have a wonderful day today. It is 82 and we are looking for a high of 92.


----------



## cheerio

Good Morning


----------



## Margaret

Good morning, everyone!  It is sunny right now, but we are supposed to get thunderstorms by this afternoon with highs in the low eighties.  That means another humid day here.  I hope that you all are feeling well.  Enjoy your Thursdays!


----------



## akagriff

It's still dark out but it's going to be a perfect Minnesota day.


----------



## Leslie

After our two days of summer weather, it's gone back to being spring. 55 right now with highs in the low 70s predicted for today.

L


----------



## Jeff

Good morning. It's only 64 right now but it'll be 92 before long.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

It's going to be a hot one here in northern VA! 93 predicted. We may go to a movie if our coughing has subsided enough to not disturb people.  Mine is pretty much there, my hubby is a couple days behind me. Maybe Robin Hood.

Three tree frogs are now singing at our container fountain at night. I was able to cope with one, if a community is moving in, we may have to take measures.  <ribbit>

Betsy


----------



## Andra

Good Morning.
It's Day 2 of our Commission Meeting.  Thankfully the agenda is only 9 items, so it should go quickly.
I hope everyone has a great day.


----------



## geoffthomas

Good Thursday Morning from Derwood, MD.
It is 71 on my porch an it is expected to reach 90 and humid.
Around 4pm or so (rush hour) we expect thunderstorms (that might be sever at times).
This will be the same time that it becomes 90 degrees.
Joy, joy.

Have a great day.


----------



## caracara

Good Morning!
Its 66 here, expected to reach 90's.
I only have to check in to school today cuz I'm exempting all my finals! yay!
I have absolutely no plans for the day, which is the way I like it

Hope everyone has a wonderful day


----------



## Annalog

Good morning. It should be another sunny and warm day with a high of 95 F in Benson. It will be warmer in Tucson. 

Posting from my K2.


----------



## Susan in VA

Good morning, everyone. Sunny and humid here, with 90+ and thunderstorms predicted for the afternoon -- a preview of DC area summer.

Betsy, there's a singing frog in this neighborhood too, but from the sound of it at least three houses away. And he's _still _really loud. I can't imagine having one right in my own yard, let alone three. 

Enjoy your Thursday, everyone!


----------



## intinst

Good Morning all. 70 going to 90, with a good chance of rain and storms later today. There is a creek that runs quite near my house, it is actually the property line in the back of our yard. Until we added insulation, siding and triple pane windows, we heard nightly concerts from competing choirs of frogs. Now it is quiet in the house,but out in the yard...  Be safe, everyone.


----------



## cheerio

So hot today, good morning


----------



## loonlover

Good morning all.


----------



## Sean Sweeney

Morning gang... 67 degrees right now in the Commonwealth, and partly sunny as I type... only supposed to hit 75 degrees today, and for that, I am thankful. Have a big game to cover today; one, possibly two playoff spots on the line... I'm also proofreading a novel for British author Steven Savile today and tomorrow.

Hope everyone has a great day and is enjoying what they are reading on their Kindle.


----------



## The Atomic Bookworm

Good relatively speaking morning everyone. I can't wait for this week to be over.


----------



## Jeff

The Atomic Bookworm said:


> Good relatively speaking morning everyone. I can't wait for this week to be over.


Sounds like you might be a candidate for the Thump thread.


----------



## Andra

The Atomic Bookworm said:


> Good relatively speaking morning everyone. I can't wait for this week to be over.


Hang in there - it's almost over.
Maybe some chocolate or tea would help


----------



## geoffthomas

It is true - Chocolate makes everything better.


----------



## Angela

Good morning. 80 degrees right now and climbing. Not a cloud in sight which is surprising following the inexpected thunderstorms yesterday evening. Possible repeat tonight. Have a great day and here's some chocolate for Atomic Bookworm...


----------



## The Atomic Bookworm

Jeff said:


> Sounds like you might be a candidate for the Thump thread.


 "Thump thread"?



Andra said:


> Hang in there - it's almost over.
> Maybe some chocolate or tea would help


That's what I'm telling myself: that the week's almost over.


----------



## Margaret

Good morning, everyone!  We had some crazy thunderstorms last night and tday is expected to be much cooler - about seventy degrees.  We have an all day faculty meeting today, so the kids have off.  We have the joy of analyzing this year's standardized test results and using them to identify the strengths and weaknesses of our particular school.  It is always a fun filled day.  Atomic Bookworm, I hope that things start looking up for you.  If nothing else, the weekend is here.  Stay well everyone.  Enjoy your Fridays!


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

The Atomic Bookworm said:


> "Thump thread"?
> 
> That's what I'm telling myself: that the week's almost over.


The thump thread is where people share the things, big and small, that rock their day (in a bad way):
http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,17166.0.html

Not to be comfused with the "bump" thread where people share the things, big and small, that rock their day in a good way:
http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,9326.0.html

Margaret, we had some crazy thunderstorms last night, but it has seemed to have broken the heat, only 60 degrees here in northern VA when I got up, it was 79 when I went to bed.

Went to see Robin Hood yesterday afternoon, seemed like a good thing to do on a hot hot day that wouldn't overtax our recovering systems. We enjoyed it, although it's not a great movie by any means, just an enjoyable take on the Robin Hood legend. It was exactly what we needed for the day!

Betsy


----------



## akagriff

90 today in Minneapolis.  Going to the grocery store after work.  Anyone have memorial day weekend plans?  My son is participating in 5 flag ceremonies on Monday with his scout troop.  The first is to begin at 7 am.  I always get teary eyed watching.


----------



## Leslie

Good morning everyone,

55 degrees and sunny. We are off to Lance's college graduation in NY today, so I will be mostly offline for the next few days. The nursing event (called the pinning ceremony in the old days--not sure what they call it now) is this evening at 7:30. A dance under the stars follows. Graduation is tomorrow at 11:30 am. After that -- I am trying to talk the family into a visit to the Soccer Hall of Fame but no one seems very interested. 

I have been on tenterhooks for months because Lance was really struggling with two nursing courses--struggling to the point of failing. I think it was a combination of things--anxiety, stress, senioritis--because this was a first. The crucial exam was Monday and he got an 80.2 (he needed an 80) so finally, I was able to breathe a sigh of relief.

We get home on Sunday. Hannah's HS graduation is next Wednesday. So much excitement crammed into a few days!

L


----------



## Annalog

Good morning. Currently  clear and 60 F with a predicted high of 95 F (98F in Tucson).


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Leslie said:


> Good morning everyone,
> 
> 55 degrees and sunny. We are off to Lance's college graduation in NY today, so I will be mostly offline for the next few days. The nursing event (called the pinning ceremony in the old days--not sure what they call it now) is this evening at 7:30. A dance under the stars follows. Graduation is tomorrow at 11:30 am. After that -- I am trying to talk the family into a visit to the Soccer Hall of Fame but no one seems very interested.


Congratulations, Leslie! (and of course to Lance, too!) Daughter-in-law Gennie referred to it as a pinning ceremony, too. However, what they did at UMB was to put a sash with the pin on it on the graduate.
Here's a pic:








The class was big, so they did 10 or so at a time on stage. That's my stepson Bill putting the sash on Gennie.

We want pics!!!

Betsy


----------



## Jeff

It's 70 with a high of 96 in the heart of Texas. Good morning, all. Congratulations to all the graduates and their parents.


----------



## Sean Sweeney

*Waving from the corner*


----------



## caracara

Good Morning everyone, let the graduations begin, joy haha
Its is currently 76 and rising
I saw Prince of Persia last night at mid night, a pretty good movie, lots of action and a tiny dash of romance, really liked how they ended it!
My brother didn't come home last night as instructed so I dont have a car...grr


----------



## Andra

Good Morning Everyone.
It was nice to sleep in until 6:00 this morning - that's when I got the office the last two days!
It looks like we are going to have another scorcher today - gotta love Texas weather.
This weekend we are going to start rearranging rooms in the house.  DH may be put on a mandatory work from home program and we need to have a specifice place for him to work with a door that closes.  His computer is in the game room upstairs and there is no door and it's impossible to keep cool during the summer months without breaking the bank.  So we are going to try to get his desk etc in the downstairs bedroom.  Yikes!
It's Friday - everybody smile!


----------



## caracara

uh-oh Andra  haha I think you guys may be in for some series fun there haha... good luck with that! You may need help hehe =)


----------



## loonlover

Good morning all.  It feels like another scorcher has begun but it is only 72 going to 88 today.  The humidity level is at 89%.

Hope everyone has a great Friday leading into the holiday weekend.


----------



## geoffthomas

Good Friday morning all.
It rained over night here in Derwood, MD.
So things are just like Betsy said, for us too.
Cooler, cloudy, but it is Friday.
And this is a three-day weekend.

Have a terrific day.


----------



## Andra

caracara said:


> uh-oh Andra haha I think you guys may be in for some series fun there haha... good luck with that! You may need help hehe =)


HaHa yourself! What do you think YOU are going to be doing on Sunday?? You've got to earn your hamburger...


----------



## caracara

and giant chocolate milkshake! then Ill do it with a smile!


----------



## Margaret

Good morning, everyone!  It is humid and rainy here today and the high is expected to reach eighty by this afternoon. At least the remainder of the holiday weekend is supposed to be nice.  Jody, you must be very proud of your son.  Leslie, enjoy the graduation and the festivities - hopefully the weather is nicer where you are than it is here.  Congratulations to Lance and Hannah - and to their proud parents.  I will be house straightening and food shopping today, but then I should be free to appreciate my next two days off.  Enjoy your Saturdays!


----------



## loonlover

Good morning all.  The weather forecast for the next few days is the same - highs from 88-90 with a 20-30% chance of afternoon thunderstorms.  Still seems more like the norm for July than May and early June.

Hope everyone has a great Saturday.


----------



## Leslie

Good morning, everyone, and greetings from Oneonta, NY. It's a little cloudy here this morning. My widget says it is 61 degrees. I hope the rain holds off since graduation is outside on the athletic field!

The pinning ceremony (that's what they called it) was very nice. They let me go up on put Lance's pin on! They have a "rule" that only RNs can pin students, so there were only about 6 of us who got to go up on the stage. I was very happy and proud of my son.

Here he is...in case you can't tell, he's the tall kid on the right. Oh, did I mention? He's the only young man in his class.


----------



## Annalog

Good morning everyone. The entire weekend here is predicted as sunny in the 90s.

Leslie, congratulations to Lance. Also congratulations to you as the happy and proud mom.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Leslie, congratulations, that's so outstanding that you got to pin him!

Woohoo!

Good morning!!!  It's a nice day today so far, here in northern VA, hope to get out for a walk.  Hope everyone has a great day!

Betsy


----------



## akagriff

It's going to be 90 ish today.  My son and I are going to a place that has a civil war encampment reenactment today.  I was voting to go on a bird watching hike but he wants to watch the soldiers shoot guns.  I guess if I was 11 I would probably prefer that too.
Leslie,  it sounds like a very exciting day for your son.  
Margaret,  stay away from the grocery store.  I went yesterday and it was crazy.  I watched a man stand over the ribeye steaks inspecting each one.  He was there when I was at the hot dog aisle and was still there while I was in the bakery section.


----------



## Susan in VA

Good morning everyone.  Enjoy the holiday weekend.


----------



## Sean Sweeney

Leslie said:


> He's the tall kid on the right. Oh, did I mention? He's the only young man in his class.


Of course, he did it to meet the girls ... jk... congrats to him, Leslie!

Good morning everyone.


----------



## Andra

Good Morning - It's 75 degrees now heading for 96...
We are leaving for the Farmer's Market.


----------



## geoffthomas

Good Saturday morning all.
It is cloudy in Derwood, MD.
71 now, going up to 78 and scattered rain followed by scatter showers.
Dry right now.

Have a great day.


----------



## Leslie

John Fitch V said:


> Of course, he did it to meet the girls ... jk... congrats to him, Leslie!
> 
> Good morning everyone.


That's what everyone says but he seemed to keep his hands off his nursing classmates and is dating an art major.


----------



## drenee

Congratulations to Lance, and to Hannah later next week.

Sunny out.  Currently 70 degrees, heading to 82.  Heading to the lake in a little bit.  
Fiance's sisters are having a cookout for my son this evening.  My laundry is done.  
My apartment is a bit messy with my son's things here.  So I think I'll use that as 
my excuse to do nothing until he leaves.  LOL.  
Have a great holiday weekend, KB friends.
deb


----------



## caracara

Good Saturday morning!
It's in the 70 and my dad thnks we need to hike, with full packs, because we will be backpacking in July- I disagree, but have to go anyway


----------



## cheerio

Good Morning


----------



## Jeff

Good morning, everyone. Sorry I'm late. I've been struggling with an Office 2010 Professional Plus installation that I expected to take minutes instead of hours. Hope everyone will enjoy a perfect Memorial Day weekend.


----------



## Edward C. Patterson

Good Morning. Sorry I'm late, but I slept until 10:30 and almost rolled over and slept some more . . . if nature didn't call.

Edward C. Patterson


----------



## intinst

Good morning all. Got up early to see my son off to the airport. I am still not quite mobile enough to easily make the trip, so LL is taking him to Little Rock National. We had a good visit though it was brief. 65 going to 90 with T-storms predicted later. Be safe everyone.


----------



## Susan in VA

Morning, all.  Heading out to an all-day festival with DD and my mother shortly.  Have a great Sunday!


----------



## geoffthomas

More home-work.
76 now going to 86 and sunny and humid.

Have a great Sunday.


----------



## Andra

Good Morning.
We ran errands yesterday and had lunch at PF Chang's - their mini desserts are wonderful, by the way.
So today we start on Project Office Move.
It's starting to feel like summer in Texas - it's already hot and will be getting hotter.


----------



## Jeff

Good Memorial Day morning.


----------



## jpmorgan49

It's going to be Sunny and 90's today here in Joliet.  I picked up an extra shift (volunteer) at our local Hospice Home so I'll be COOL....
jp


----------



## Leslie

Good morning,

Rushing out of Oneonta. My husband who doesn't know how to relax is being a pill. Long day in the car ahead of me...

L


----------



## Annalog

Good morning. Sunny and in the 90s again. Lots to do outside before it is too hot.

Leslie, hope the road trip improves after the rushed start.


----------



## akagriff

80 today.  I have to sit today and write notes about my job.  I have a sub covering for me three days a week over the summer, I'm going to work Tuesday & Thursday.  I love my job but the kids are more important.  Thank goodness my job allows me to do this and thak goodness I have enough vacation to cover this time off.


----------



## caracara

Good Morning!
Its 77, and getting hotter like always
I went to church this morning, and got to joke around with the priest, always an interesting, refreshing thing to do.
I get to help Andra with the office rearrangements today, yay? maybe... haha


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Good morning!

Hot, hot, hot, the AC is on already...  Having 1/2 the family over for a Memorial day picnic today (the other half is out of town).  Oldest granddaughter is in Turkey on a school trip!  

Hope everyone has a great day, safe travels to all who are on the road!

Betsy


----------



## kadac00

Good morning!

9am and the dumaflache already says 84 - yikes! I get to go pick up Cara, my favorite second cousin once removed. Always enjoy her company. She's going to help us with rearranging some rooms - Muwa ha ha <evil laugh>. Lots to do - maybe donuts and a chocolate shake for breakfast so she's nice and bouncy, trouncy, flouncy, pouncy.


----------



## Margaret

Good morning, everyone! It is hot here in the Philly area as well.  I put my AC on for the first time this year.  I made it to the food store before 7:00 today and did manage to avoid the crowds.  I got everything unpacked and put away in time to take my Mom to Church.  The rest of the day is all MINE.  I am going into the city to see Fiddler on the Roof with friends and then we are going to dinner at a place in New Jersey where you can sit by the river and watch the boats on the Delaware - one of my favorite summer places.  Jody, it is wonderful that you can be with your children in the summer.  That was one of the major benefits of my job.  Andra, I second your opinion of the desserts at P.F. Changs.  Kadac00, try not to work too hard.  Safe travels everyone.  Enjoy your cook outs and other holiday plans.


----------



## cheerio

Good Morning


----------



## Jane917

It is turning out to be a nice day here in central Washington. I have already had a couple of hours tending the garden. We are having my parents over for BBQ later today.

Congratulations, Leslie, on both graduations. I know how proud you must be! However, your busy weekend has not affected your brilliant attention to WWF! I thought I might be able to squeeze some extra points in when you weren't looking, but alas, that was not to be!

Have a safe holiday, everyone.


----------



## Leslie

Thanks, Jane, for the congrats. We are very proud of both children. I think Lance might be the first in his HS class (at least the first of the friends I keep track of) to graduate from college. He graduated on time, in four years, but most of his friends either flunked a course here or there or took a semester off so they are all behind. His friend Jason might have graduated...need to check on that. I think Lance realized I would pay for four years and that's it. LOL. He had an incentive to get out on time.

The drive home was fine. No traffic jams and no overturned flour trucks, thank goodness.

I did keep playing WwF despite a string of really lousy letters in multiple games. I know I can exchange letters, just like I can resign, but I don't do either one. Hopefully that bad spell is behind me and I can come back to full fighting strength. LOL.

L


----------



## Jane917

Leslie said:


> I did keep playing WwF despite a string of really lousy letters in multiple games. I know I can exchange letters, just like I can resign, but I don't do either one. Hopefully that bad spell is behind me and I can come back to full fighting strength. LOL.
> 
> L


Boy, I am really looking forward to your full fighting strength again!


----------



## Jeff

The current WWF Belt-holder:


----------



## Jane917

Jeff said:


> The current WWF Belt-holder:


----------



## akagriff

I love that pic.
I'm up early.  Son has to be at the American legion at 6:30 to do MemorialDay color guard with his scout troop.  They're starting at 6:30 and will be going to 4 cemeteries and then the large city ceremony at the park.
Rain will hold off and it will be 80ish


----------



## Ann in Arlington

Good Morning. . . . and Happy Birthday, Betsy.

Current temp is 71.  Inside the house temp is closer to 80 upstairs, though cooler downstairs.  No A/C yet. .  .  .I don't mind it warm and prefer to wait as long as I can to pay the higher electricity bill.    Humidity is what finally gets to me at some point. .  . actually, I'll probably give in tomorrow as the cleaning lady is supposed to come and, while I'm perfectly comfortable, I know she'll find it warm.


----------



## sixnsolid

Good Morning! 70 degrees and sunny on the South Shore of Long Island.  I hope to clean house, watch the parade (and the parking madness that ensues on my street) and spend a lazy afternoon by the lake.  Going to do some online shopping for a care package for a dear young Marine we know who is headed to Afghanistan this summer.


----------



## Andra

Good Morning All.
I'm only up because we had to put the Stripey cat in the kennel last night and I wanted to let him go outside. 
Project Office Move is underway and the house is utter chaos. DH's desk etc is now downstairs and mine is upstairs. Next step is for him to reconnect all his computer stuff back up - only internet in the house right now is the Kindles and the BlackBerries.
I have to run to OfficeMax for more boxes but they don't open until 11. 
I'm not sure how we are going to get all this stuff put back up today. Here's hoping it's not as bad as it looks.


----------



## Annalog

Good morning everyone. Happy Birthday Betsy. It is currently 57 F and clear in Benson, AZ with an expected high of 94 F for a warm and sunny Memorial Day.


----------



## Margaret

Good morning, everyone, and happy birthday to Betsy!  It is expected to be sunny and hot (90) here in the Philadelphia area.  I am watching all five grandchildren today while the rest of the family goes to Bethlehem to move Katie out of her college house.  We will all have a barbeque together whenever they get back.  It should be a very nice day.  Although I am not sure how the food will turn out.  It has been a very long time since I have prepped for a meal with five little kids running around.  Enjoy your Memorial Day!


----------



## geoffthomas

Happy Birthday to Betsy.
Good Memorial Day Holiday morning from Derwood, MD.
It is 74 now and we expect at least 87 and sunny.

Another day of getting ahead of the growing green stuff.
My corn seeds are already three inch plants.

Have a great day.


----------



## Sean Sweeney

Good morning to all and happy birthday to the Betster. Currently 66 degrees in the Commonwealth, supposed to hit 84. Headed out to a morning baseball game which was postponed from Saturday. Thankfully I got in touch with my editor to let him know and for him to give me the OK on it.

Starting to get ideas for the next book.


----------



## Daniel Arenson

Morning everyone!


----------



## loonlover

Happy Birthday, Betsy.

It is 69 going to 90 today with the typical possibility of thunder storms.  We did receive some rain yesterday but didn't make it to the rain gauge to see how much.  Maybe I'll be able to do some mowing sometime this week.

No plans for the day other than catching up on some housework that I've fallen sadly behind on.


----------



## Susan in VA

Good morning, everyone!

Happy birthday, Professor Betsy!

After two days of being on my feet in the hot sun (festival with DD and her dad on Saturday, different festival with DD and my mom yesterday), I'm taking it easy today. Catching up on housework this morning.. then an airport run at lunchtime... and then I can be a Pool Slug the rest of the day!   

(ok, so I'm going to take some paperwork with me, but still....)


----------



## Jeff

Good morning to all and happy birthday to Betsy.

It's already 78 here and going to be hot. My plan is to write all day. Let's see how that works.


----------



## Leslie

Good morning,

After having the cat wake me up at 3:30 am, wanting to play, then having odd dreams that involved Mike Hicks and Geoff Thomas (?), I decided to be lazy and stayed in bed for some Kindle reading. So it is 10 am and I am just now eating my grapefruit! 66 degrees right now and cloudy with a high of 80 predicted.

Happy birthday to Betsy!

L


----------



## cheerio

Good morning


----------



## intinst

Good Morning all. Been up for a while. Sleep is something that is not coming easily yet. I seem to get it in bits and pieces through out the day. The doctor shot down my plan of walking further each day until all the swelling is gone from my leg. It no longer resembles an overstuffed sausage, but the knee area is still swollen. So, short trips only, but I'll try to make several, while icing in between. However I can start driving again (if I can get behind the wheel   ) Happy birthday Betsy!


----------



## drenee

Happy Birthday, Betsy.  
Intinst, glad you can start driving.  Sorry it's moving slower than you'd like.

Spent the day at the lake yesterday with my son and with my finance's family.  I have the burnt legs and arms to prove it.  It was a great day of laying around, reading, sunbathing, floating around on a huge raft.  It was a great day.  
Today we're hanging around the apartment, and later we're going to the movies and out to eat at Bahama Breeze.  
Tomorrow he leaves for Asheville.  He was supposed to leave on Sunday and I talked him into waiting till this morning.  Then I talked him into waiting till tomorrow morning.  My daughter texted him and said mom is having a hard time letting go, huh?  LOL. 
Have a great day everyone.  
deb


----------



## Susan in VA

Leslie said:


> then having odd dreams that involved Mike Hicks and Geoff Thomas (?),


How weird, 'cause I had ones about geoffthomas too... but not the person, just the name, written like that. It kept showing up on public signs, like the direction sign on a train, and the chalkboard outside a restaurant, and someplace else I don't remember, four or five in all.


----------



## Jeff

geoffthomas was here​


----------



## Edward C. Patterson

Happy Birthday Betsy.

Miss Chatty Hoop-la


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Wow, Thanks for all the Birthday Greetings!  
  

I've been hiding out from the heat and trying to get some non-computer things done!  Had a nice cookout yesterday with the half of the family that is in town, and got an Amazon gift certificate as a gift!!!

Hope everyone is having a great last day of May!

Betsy


----------



## Margaret

Good morning, everyone!  It looks to be a rainy, warm (highs about 80) day here outside of Philadelphia.  My kids inschool will most likely be half asleep after the long weekend.  That is not such a bad thing, becuse I am feeling the same way.  Enjoy your Tuesdays!


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Happy June 1st everyone!

58 degrees here in northern VA, going to be in the 80s with possible thunderstorms.  Looking at the week's weather, it seems like we're into a July pattern and it's just turned June!

Finally feeling great, lots to do!!!!  Going to get walking again, get caught up on KB, and on quilting.

Betsy


----------



## akagriff

It should be about 80 today in minneapolis.    There's a red sky this morning.


----------



## drenee

Currently 69 this morning.  Late start to court this morning so I have some extra time this morning.
Youngest son leaves for Asheville this morning,   after I have delayed him for two days.  
We went to see the Shrek movie yesterday afternoon and out to dinner.  
Have a great Tuesday, KB friends.
deb


----------



## Leslie

Good morning everyone,

57 right now with highs in the low 70s predicted. Showers and thunderstorms are in the forecast for us. Cloudy right now. Have a great Tuesday and I hope everyone's week isn't too messed up with the Monday holiday!

L


----------



## Edward C. Patterson

75 degrees in Allentown PA, and it's back to work (sitting at my desk in the office). Lots of other people's cash to handle.  

Edward C. Patterson


----------



## Ann in Arlington

Currently 70 and a nice breeze so the windows in the back of the house are still open. . . .closed the front of the house where the sun shines as it was getting warmer than necessary.  Supposed to go to upper 80's today and all this week, so I'll likely break down and turn the A/C on today.  After all, it's June. . . and the cleaning lady is supposed to come and it's a little warm to work hard at all.  Me. . . . I like hot. . .so I'll probably sit outside and read while she's cleaning . . . .


----------



## Annalog

Good morning. Low 90s and sunny again. Back to work today. Have a safe day.


----------



## geoffthomas

Good Tuesday morning.
It is 74 in Derwood, MD.
Going up to 81 with scattered thundershowers this pm.

Have a great day.


----------



## loonlover

Good morning.

It is 68 going to 92 with a chance of thunderstorms.  I am still wondering how it got to be July already - at least weather wise.  The forecast doesn't show much change for the rest of the week.

Hope everybody has a great start to their work week or, as is our case right now, a great start to other people's work week.


----------



## akagriff

Loonlover,  it's only June. The world is stll right.


----------



## loonlover

akagriff said:


> Loonlover, it's only June. The world is stll right.


I was asking how it got to be July because our weather forecast for the last couple of weeks and on into this week is more like a typical July than May. It really makes me wonder what July will be like.


----------



## Andra

Summer has officially arrived in our part of Texas.  We're at 70 heading towards the mid-90s...
Operation Office Move has gotten to a good stopping point - DH's desk, computer stuff and three bookcases have moved downstairs.  My wall of Skandia from the Container Store has been moved upstairs along with the futon.  There are boxes of stuff all over the place.  I'm guessing at least a month before we get everything unpacked and put back up since we both went back to work today.
DH BBQs on July 4th and we invite friends over, so we want the house fairly neat by then.
I was messed up all weekend - thought yesterday was Sunday most of the day.  Things aren't too bad at work yet and the drive in was pretty light - some schools must be out already.
Have a great Tuesday everyone.


----------



## Jeff

Good morning, everyone. See Andra's post for the weather report. ^^


----------



## caracara

Good morning.
It is 75 already in this part of Texas.
Today is the last day of school for us!
Hope everyone has a great start to this four day week


----------



## crebel

Good Afternoon KB friends!  I am back from meetings in Canada - DH and I had an absolutely wonderful time.  It was hot in Toronto, very unusual weather.  They accused us of bringing it north.  When we arrived home Sunday night, our central air was not working and it was 85 in the closed up house .  The AC repairman was here just a little while ago, the blower fan is shot, but he thinks he can get it repaired/replaced today or tomorrow and the $$$ damage is not as steep as I thought it might be .

I'm so glad Betsy and Intinst are both feeling stronger!  I had the MRI on my shoulder at 8 a.m., now it is wait and see what the Dr says after it is read.  Why do they make slings out of black material?  It is extra-hot wearing a black sling.  Lots of threads to catch up with (10 pages of the Infinity thread!)

Hope everyone is having a safe and happy day!


----------



## geoffthomas

Good Wednesday morning from Derwood, MD.
It is 62 with an expected high of 86 and sunny all day.

Yes, I am going to work early today.
Start a new person and have to be there to meet them.


----------



## Margaret

Good morning, everyone!  A sunny and hot (88 degrees) is predicted for the Philadelphia area.  We have dress rehearsal for our Spring Musical this afternoon in the air conditioned gym.  That will make the day much more bearable.  Enjoy your Wednesdays! (I could get used to a four day work week.)


----------



## Andra

Happy Wednesday!
It looks like it's going to be another typical Texas summer day - except thunderstorms may crop up.  Figures - I was hoping to kayak after work today.
I get to go see the doctor this morning to see what I've done to my foot.  I'm hoping that it's only bruised somehow...I'm getting tired of it hurting, especially since I've really been trying to get to my step count each day (my target is still pretty low since I can't hit it consistently.)


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Good Morning!

I'm with Loonlover, feels like July!!!  Yuck.  But the hummingbirds are at the feeder and at least one of the three Eastern Phoebe eggs had hatched as of yesterday...wish we could watch them as we've watched cardinals raise their young, but we can't see the nest from inside the house and Mr. and Mrs. Phoebe fly from the nest when we come out!

Off to check out the boards...

Betsy


----------



## akagriff

70ish in Minneapolis.  I'm going bird watching this evening with hubby and the local Audubon chapter.  My work schedule officially changes today.  I'm only working Tuesday Thursday during june and august.  .


----------



## Leslie

Good morning everybody,

57 right now with highs in the 70s predicted. We have smoke from the forest fires in Quebec and it looks cloudy, plus we can smell the smoke. There is also pollen everywhere and when the cat gets into it, it makes her look green. LOL.

Big day here...Hannah graduates from high school at 6 pm. It is my 32nd wedding anniversary. Lance is home...

L


----------



## intinst

Good morning all. Got about 7 hours sleep last night, first time since coming home from the hospital. Hope it starts a trend. 32 years, Leslie. Long time is today's society, congratulations! Andra, hope everything turns out OK with the foot. I know how frustrating it is to not be able to do what you want because of a physical problem. Be safe, everyone.


----------



## Annalog

Good morning. Low 90s and sunny again. Have a safe day.

Congratulations Leslie!!!

Hope your foot is better soon Andra.


----------



## Ann in Arlington

Good Morning.  Nice and warm outside. . . .sunny and breezy too. . . . .

I think I must call and see about getting a hair cut today and make an appointment as well for my son who plans to be home next week. . . .

Have a good one, everyone. . . .


----------



## Jeff

Good morning from deep in the heart of Texas. Have a great Wednesday, everyone.


----------



## caracara

Good morning all.  It is currently 73 outside.  I got to wake up at 6 and swim this morning, so I am going to now go take a nap.


----------



## Leslie

intinst said:


> Good morning all. Got about 7 hours sleep last night, first time since coming home from the hospital. Hope it starts a trend. 32 years, Leslie. Long time is today's society, congratulations! Andra, hope everything turns out OK with the foot. I know how frustrating it is to not be able to do what you want because of a physical problem. Be safe, everyone.


Thank you...yes, 32 years. I tell everyone I must have gotten married when I was 6 since I am not old enough to be married for 32 years!

Did you see the news that Al and Tipper Gore are separating after 40 years? Sad news. I wonder what prompted this...lots of speculation on the interwebz...

L


----------



## loonlover

Good morning all.  

Starting out a little warmer this morning, but otherwise not much change in the forecast.  I mowed the back yard yesterday morning; hopefully I'll get the front done today.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Leslie said:


> Good morning everybody,
> 
> 57 right now with highs in the 70s predicted. We have smoke from the forest fires in Quebec and it looks cloudy, plus we can smell the smoke. There is also pollen everywhere and when the cat gets into it, it makes her look green. LOL.
> 
> Big day here...Hannah graduates from high school at 6 pm. It is my 32nd wedding anniversary. Lance is home...
> 
> L


Have a great day, Leslie! Congratulations on 32 years!!!!

Betsy


----------



## kevin63

Congrats Leslie on the 32 years and your daughter graduating.

They said on the news that Al and Tipper just grew apart and that's why they were getting divorced.  It's a shame after 40 yrs, but I guess they just couldn't stick it out.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Here's for you Leslie:


----------



## crebel

Good Morning to all. Big storms around here all night, I see quite a few tree limbs down in the yard, but nothing major at our house. We lost electricity one time for about 10 minutes. All you folks east of Iowa that will be getting this same system, stay safe!



Leslie said:


> Big day here...Hannah graduates from high school at 6 pm. It is my 32nd wedding anniversary. Lance is home...
> 
> L


I just wanted to say a special congratulations to you Leslie! Today is also our 32nd wedding anniversary! My Dad married us and it was DH's parents' 23rd anniversary, his grandparents' 50th and would have been his great grandparents' 71st (the first 2 couples were still with us and attended!) Believe it or not, even though it is a June wedding date and we have traveled all over the world, I have never "met" anyone else with the same wedding date except our relatives. Have a Happy Anniversary and best wishes for the next 32 years!


----------



## Jane917

Leslie said:


> Good morning everybody,
> 
> 57 right now with highs in the 70s predicted. We have smoke from the forest fires in Quebec and it looks cloudy, plus we can smell the smoke. There is also pollen everywhere and when the cat gets into it, it makes her look green. LOL.
> 
> Big day here...Hannah graduates from high school at 6 pm. It is my 32nd wedding anniversary. Lance is home...
> 
> L


Good news all around, Leslie. Happy Anniversary! Did DH listen to any hints?


----------



## Leslie

crebel said:


> Good Morning to all. Big storms around here all night, I see quite a few tree limbs down in the yard, but nothing major at our house. We lost electricity one time for about 10 minutes. All you folks east of Iowa that will be getting this same system, stay safe!
> 
> I just wanted to say a special congratulations to you Leslie! Today is also our 32nd wedding anniversary! My Dad married us and it was DH's parents' 23rd anniversary, his grandparents' 50th and would have been his great grandparents' 71st (the first 2 couples were still with us and attended!) Believe it or not, even though it is a June wedding date and we have traveled all over the world, I have never "met" anyone else with the same wedding date except our relatives. Have a Happy Anniversary and best wishes for the next 32 years!


Wow! This is a small world! I think part of the reason that June 2, 1978 was an unusual wedding date was that it was a Friday. We got married at 5 pm and I told everyone that it was great to get married on a Friday because then we had the whole weekend ahead of us. But I have to say, I haven't met very many other people who got married on a Friday.

Jane--not sure if he picked up on any hints. In fact, I might be going out to dinner with my son because my husband is going off to be a chaperone at Project Graduation. I keep telling myself it could be worse--I don't know if folks remember, but on last year's anniversary, my husband and I were getting my father admitted to the hospital, which was the beginning of his downhill decline. So...at least this year we're celebrating and having fun, even if we are not doing it as a foursome. LOL.

L


----------



## jpmorgan49

Congrats on the 32 years!!!!!  Today is my twin daughters 32nd Birthday today, Yea I feel old.  Big storms here last night, got an inch of rain.  It's sunny and 70 right now with a high of 80....
jp


----------



## intinst

Congratulations Leslie and Chris!








LL & I will make 39 in July. She once read an article saying that most of the people getting married now were in 
"No Sweat" marriages. As long as things were fine and easy, great. Once things got rough and it took some work 
and sweat to keep things going, somebody bailed and a divorce resulted. Every good marriage requires work and 
sweat by both parties to make it last. Very happy for you and DH.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Love all the anniversary stories....hubby and I have been together 30 years, 19 of them married....   Through thick and thin...(not in the thin stage right now, LOL!  Well, he is...)

Betsy


----------



## Annalog

crebel said:


> ... I just wanted to say a special congratulations to you Leslie! Today is also our 32nd wedding anniversary! My Dad married us and it was DH's parents' 23rd anniversary, his grandparents' 50th and would have been his great grandparents' 71st (the first 2 couples were still with us and attended!) Believe it or not, even though it is a June wedding date and we have traveled all over the world, I have never "met" anyone else with the same wedding date except our relatives. Have a Happy Anniversary and best wishes for the next 32 years!


Happy Anniversary Chris!



Leslie said:


> Wow! This is a small world! I think part of the reason that June 2, 1978 was an unusual wedding date was that it was a Friday. We got married at 5 pm and I told everyone that it was great to get married on a Friday because then we had the whole weekend ahead of us. But I have to say, I haven't met very many other people who got married on a Friday. ...


Leslie, I agree that Friday is a great day to get married. DH and I were married on a Friday the 13th; we now recognize/celebrate all Friday the 13ths for at least three celebrations a year.  (April this year made 37 years.)



intinst said:


> ... LL & I will make 39 in July. She once read an article saying that most of the people getting married now were in
> "No Sweat" marriages. As long as things were fine and easy, great. Once things got rough and it took some work
> and sweat to keep things going, somebody bailed and a divorce resulted. Every good marriage requires work and
> sweat by both parties to make it last. Very happy for you and DH.


I agree and the work and sweat are well worth it.


----------



## Margaret

Happy Anniversary to Leslie, Chris and their spouses!  Enjoy the day and each other!


----------



## drenee

Congratulations, Leslie and Chris.  32 years is awesome.  I'm jealous.  
Leslie, I'm glad you get to celebrate this year.  
Happy graduation to Hannah.  And Project Graduation is a lot of fun.  I hope your husband and daughter have a great time.

Hot today like everywhere else.  
Had court this morning, and at mom's this afternoon.  
Planning on catching up on a few posts and then cross stitching.
deb


----------



## Andra

Checking back in.  The doctor says he doesn't think I've done anything majorly stupid to my foot - no pain anywhere when he wea pressing on it.  But I got to go get an x-ray anyway.  I've got some prescription strength naproxin to help with the swelling and am under strict orders to stay off it as much as possible and ice it - I hate having to ice it!  Guess it's a good excuse to sit down and read something - I was going through the June reading game thread and have LOTS of new samples to check out.
It's too late for me to drive to work just to be there for an hour and turn around and drive back.  So I'm off to find the ice bag.


----------



## drenee

Andra, so glad it's not anything too serious.  At least now you don't have to worry about it storming and not being able to get out on the water.  Take it easy and add to your montly reading totals.
deb


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Andra said:


> Checking back in. The doctor says he doesn't think I've done anything majorly stupid to my foot - no pain anywhere when he wea pressing on it. But I got to go get an x-ray anyway. I've got some prescription strength naproxin to help with the swelling and am under strict orders to stay off it as much as possible and ice it - I hate having to ice it! Guess it's a good excuse to sit down and read something - I was going through the June reading game thread and have LOTS of new samples to check out.
> It's too late for me to drive to work just to be there for an hour and turn around and drive back. So I'm off to find the ice bag.


A good ice pack is to mix alcohol and water, 2 to 1, in a ziplock bag (double on the ziplock bag) and freeze it. It creates a slushy ice bag that will conform to the shape of the body part it needs to be on. Refreeze until the next time! Worked great with my knee!

Betsy


----------



## drenee

Rum?  Tequila?  Whiskey?


----------



## Leslie

drenee said:


> Rum? Tequila? Whiskey?


I think that kind goes in the glass in Andra's hand, and the isopropyl type goes in the ziplock bag...


----------



## Margaret

drenee said:


> Rum? Tequila? Whiskey?


That is actually the route I thought Betsy was taking when I started to read her post.


----------



## Andra

OK, rum for me and the other stuff in the bag.  Except I don't have the other stuff and am NOT going to get it tonight.  But that's a great idea - even my ice bag is awkward on top of my foot.  I'll have to pick up some tomorrow.  Now there IS plenty of rum in the pantry...


----------



## luvmy4brats

Happy Anniversary to both Leslie and Chris (and respective spouses!)


----------



## Margaret

Good morning, everyone!  Today's weather is about the same as it has been all week - hot (high near 90) with a chance of thunderstorms.  It sounds more like August than like June. We have a school fund raiser this evening, so I will be scooping water ice from 6:00 to 8:00.  Who knows, it could lead to a whole new career for me.  Enjoy your Thursdays!


----------



## Leslie

Good morning everyone,

Foggy this morning and 55 degrees. The weather is supposed to shift and get rid of the smoke and smell that's been hanging over us for days now.

Hannah's graduation was very nice. It was a wonderful, moving ceremony. You can read about it here.

http://www.pressherald.com/news/expeditionary-learning-has-43-seniors-set-to-go-places_2010-06-03.html#addPhotos

Here's one picture...the feets of strength. (Get it? feets?). That's the valedictorian on the right (in the khaki pants) and the student voted most improved on the left. No speeches from the valedictorian. This is what he got to do instead. LOL. He's off to Brown to study engineering. Other colleges that will receive Casco Bay students in the fall include Bates, Oberlin, Yale, Mount Holyoke, Smith, Whitman, Pratt, University of Maine (Orono, Farmington, and Southern), Massachusetts College of Art and Design, Montserrat College of Art (x2, Hannah and her friend Pat), Susquehanna, Clark, Becker, Eckhert, and Concordia. 98% of the students have been accepted to college. Not bad for a class of 43 and a school that is only in its fifth year of existence!










Counting the front row, from the left, Hannah is no. 11. She is holding her hands up near her face and smiling.


----------



## crebel

Good Morning everyone.  It is 60 degrees this morning heading to the low 80s with 94% humidity, sure seems more like July/August weather!  

Thanks for all the anniversary congratulations, we are looking forward to the next 32 years!  Congratulations to Hannah, what a way to make a special day even more special for Leslie.  Andra, I hope your foot is feeling better today, take it as easy as you can.

Everyone have a safe and happy day.


----------



## Annalog

Good morning. The weather is the same as it has been -- sunny and creeping up toward 100 F. Benson is predicted to pass 100 on Saturday while it is tomorrow for Tucson.


----------



## Jeff

Congratulations to Hannah and good morning to everyone else. It's cool and drizzling here.


----------



## Andra

Good Morning.
I stayed off my foot and kept it iced a good bit yesterday and it IS better today.  We'll see how well I do at staying off it since I'm back at work.  I did find a bottle of rubbing alcohol under the sink in the bathroom so I made an ice pack to bring up here.  It does feel very cold.
It was 68 degrees when I left the house this morning - we had some thunderstorms last night that brought the temperature down.  I bet it doesn't last long though 
Thanks for the happy thoughts.


----------



## loonlover

Margaret said:


> We have a school fund raiser this evening, so I will be scooping water ice from 6:00 to 8:00. Who knows, it could lead to a whole new career for me.


I laugh every time I do something different at the arena and say they are giving me something else to put on my resume, whether it be inflating balloons or setting tables for a banquet.

Good morning all. Weather report the same old, same old. Should be a quiet day. Census work is winding down and Intinst is improving and able to do more every day.


----------



## geoffthomas

I am with Anna.
It is same as yesterday.
High 70s now high expected in mid-to-high 80s.
Sunny with chance of isolated shower in pm.

Have a wonderful day.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Good morning!  Another miserable day here in northern VA, our deck (which is in the sun) is already up to 86, but the hummingbirds and phoebes are still active, and we can see them as we huddle inside the air conditioned house.  I will have to water the deck garden today.  I put a (poor) video of the phoebe nest up on my birding blog www.birdlist.blogspot.com.

Andra--glad you could figure out the alcohol idea, LOL!  I still use my "slush" bag occasionally.  Last night, my knee was hurting a bit and I dug it out.  I learned about it when reading up on how to recover after knee surgery.  A lot of people use a bag of frozen peas, but after thawing and refreezing several times, the peas are sort of smelly, I understand.  

Congratulations to Hannah, and the Leslie family!

Betsy


----------



## caracara

Good morning all.
We had thunderstorms last night, and it is attempting to drizzle this morning.
We got to do cannon balls at swim practice to work on... It was fun

Hope everyone has a wonderful Wednesday, and Andra I hope your foot keeps getting better


----------



## cheerio

Good Morning


----------



## intinst

Good just past morning all. As LL said getting better daily. I am now using a cane a good bit of the time instead of the walker. Took LL out for breakfast for the first time since surgery this morning. Was able to go to the barber as well so no longer look like a very old wolf man. The leg continues to be stronger and more stable each day. Be safe everybody.


----------



## Susan in VA

Good morning everyone!  When I miss three pages' worth of GM posts, I know I've been working too much....  Time to catch up today!   

Congratulations to the graduates, and belated happy anniversaries.  

It feels like July here...  as they always say, it's not the heat, it's the humidity....  and the ceiling fans alone just weren't doing the job anymore.  I gave up and turned on the A/C on Sunday.  60% chance of thunderstorms this afternoon, so maybe that will clear the air for a few hours.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

intinst said:


> Good just past morning all. As LL said getting better daily. I am now using a cane a good bit of the time instead of the walker. Took LL out for breakfast for the first time since surgery this morning. Was able to go to the barber as well so no longer look like a very old wolf man. The leg continues to be stronger and more stable each day. Be safe everybody.


Fantastic, Intinst!

Betsy


----------



## jpmorgan49

Good Afternoon everyone!  It's a beautiful 77, Sunny and LOW humidity day here.  I wish it could be like this all Summer....
jp


----------



## Leslie

Good morning,

55 degrees right now with a high of 72 predicted, after a morning thunderstorm.

Can someone explain this to me? Thursday is my late night because I have to work at the Free Clinic. Usually that means on Friday morning, it is all I can do to drag myself out of bed in time to drive Hannah to school at 7:20 am.

This morning -- graduation has happened and thus, no school, no chauffering. I could actually sleep til 7:30 or so. Instead, at 4:49 am, I am wide awake and raring to go. Why?  

L


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Good Morning!

Leslie, I'm glad you've put your early morning to use here at KindleBoards and at Words With Friends, LOL!

I also got up early....maybe I'll get a walk in, it's 66 and humid here in northern VA.  We checked the Phoebe nest yesterday afternoon and all three eggs have now hatched.  Three little almost featherless baby phoebes there!

Everyone have a great day!

Betsy


----------



## drenee

Leslie, I completely understand.  I'm home.  I have no court today.  I could sleep in as long as I want.  But I woke up at 5:15.  Errrrr.

63 and cloudy this morning in northern WV.  Errands and house cleaning on my to do list today.
Have a wonderful Friday, KB friends.
deb


----------



## Margaret

Good morning, everyone - especially all of the early risers!  More sunny and hot weather is expected here in the Philadelphia area.  Leslie, I did have to drag myself out of bed today.  I was a guest scooper at a local Rita's Water Ice as a school fund raiser for about two hours last night.  It was definitely hard work!  Many procedures, sizes, flavors, and combinations to deal with.  I have not been so stressed in a long time, and I didn't even have to deal with the money. It was actually a fun night - the kids liked seeing their teachers behind the counter - but it did make me tired and very sticky.  I think I'll keep my day job.  Enjoy your, Fridays!


----------



## Leslie

Margaret said:


> Good morning, everyone - especially all of the early risers! More sunny and hot weather is expected here in the Philadelphia area. Leslie, I did have to drag myself out of bed today. I was a guest scooper at a local Rita's Water Ice as a school fund raiser for about two hours last night. It was definitely hard work! Many procedures, sizes, flavors, and combinations to deal with. I have not been so stressed in a long time, and I didn't even have to deal with the money. It was actually a fun night - the kids liked seeing their teachers behind the counter - but it did make me tired and very sticky. I think I'll keep my day job. Enjoy your, Fridays!


Did you see NogDog at Rita's Water Ice? According to the ice cream thread, he was there...



> I walked over to Rita's Water Ice this evening. They did not have any coffee-flavored ices or custards, so I had to "settle" for the usual: a Blendini with vanilla ice, chocolate custard, and Oreos.


L


----------



## Ann in Arlington

Happy Friday, people. . . . .

Get to meet with a tax client this afternoon. . . .and then I think I'm supposed to meet DH to go look at lock sets for the new front door we're getting next week-ish.

Currently it's 69 -- heading to 90 and, once again, there'll be thunderstorms sometime this afternoon. . . . .


----------



## Margaret

Leslie said:


> Did you see NogDog at Rita's Water Ice? According to the ice cream thread, he was there...
> 
> Didn't see him, unless he was disguised as a ten year old.
> 
> L


----------



## loonlover

Good morning all.  

Another hot one today with a slight chance of thunderstorms.  One of those slight chances rolled through last night and kept me from trying to finish up some census work.  For some reason, I just did not feel like getting drenched to see if someone would finally answer the door at this one house.

Leslie, I know the feeling about not being able to sleep in.  It took me more than a year after retirement to get so I could sleep later than 5:30 or so.  Too many years of getting up before 4:30 I guess.  

I'm up earlier than usual this morning as it is annual mammogram day.  Why did I make an 8:00 AM appointment knowing traffic at this time of day will make the trip take longer.

Hope everyone has a great Friday.


----------



## Andra

Happy Friday - 
I did NOT get up early - in fact, I overslept and am trying to get out the door so I won't be too late.
Yesterday turned out cooler than usual but I already see the sun peeking over the trees so it will probably be back to normal today.


----------



## caracara

Good morning all.
After alot of drizzle yesterday we have sunny skies and it is 64.
Hope everyone has a good Friday.


----------



## Susan in VA

Good morning, everyone!  Another July-like day in store, heat and humidity and likely afternoon thunderstorms.  

Off to the dentist this morning...  then catching up on all the stuff at home I haven't been able to do this week.  And if it's not raining, I'll stop by the Kingstowne farmers' market this afternoon.  Fresh garden peas, yum!


----------



## Leslie

loonlover said:


> I'm up earlier than usual this morning as it is annual mammogram day. Why did I make an 8:00 AM appointment knowing traffic at this time of day will make the trip take longer.


Because you just want to get it over with. Treat yourself to a breakfast treat afterwards. That's what I would do...

L


----------



## Annalog

Annalog said:


> Good morning. The weather is the same as it has been -- sunny and creeping up toward 100 F. Benson is predicted to pass 100 on Saturday while it is tomorrow for Tucson.


I was going to say the same again but the prediction now says partly cloudy with the humidity up to 35%. I will believe clouds in early June when I see them. Clouds and rain would be very nice but the last three times afternoon clouds were predicted, they never appeared.

Have a safe and happy Friday.


----------



## Jeff

Good morning from deep in the heart of Texas. It's 70 right now and will be 90 soon. Have a good one, everybody.


----------



## kevin63

Leslie said:


> Good morning,
> 
> 55 degrees right now with a high of 72 predicted, after a morning thunderstorm.
> 
> Can someone explain this to me? Thursday is my late night because I have to work at the Free Clinic. Usually that means on Friday morning, it is all I can do to drag myself out of bed in time to drive Hannah to school at 7:20 am.
> 
> This morning -- graduation has happened and thus, no school, no chauffering. I could actually sleep til 7:30 or so. Instead, at 4:49 am, I am wide awake and raring to go. Why?
> 
> L


This happens to me all the time. Whenever I have a day to sleep in, I'm wide awake at 3 or 4 o'clock in the morning. It never fails.


----------



## Daniel Arenson

Good morning everyone!


----------



## crebel

Good Morning to all.  A rainy, thundering day has started.  Coffee and tea do not seem to be providing my usual wake-up boost!  Bills to pay in the a.m.  , babysitting this afternoon  .  Everyone have a safe and happy day.


----------



## geoffthomas

Good Morning all.
It appears that today will be much like yesterday.
The really good news is that it is Friday.
And my corn plants are now about 4" high.
time to plant the next row.
And I really need to get the potatoes started.
at least the beans have been planted.

Have a great day.

Wikipedia tells us:
National Donut Day is on the first Friday of June each year and follows on the Donut Day event created by the Salvation Army in 1938 to honor the women who served donuts to soldiers during World War I.[1] The holiday celebrates the doughnut (a.k.a "donut") - an edible, ring-shaped piece of dough which is deep-fried and sweetened. Many American doughnut stores offer free doughnuts on National Doughnut Day. In 2009, both independent doughnut shops[2] and large national franchises offered free doughnuts in the United States


----------



## Ann in Arlington

Apparently both Dunkin Donuts and Krispy Kreme are participating in National Donut Day. . . buy a drink, get a free donut. . . . .


----------



## Leslie

Good morning,

Saturday and I was up at 5:30 am. Actually, I was up at 4:30 but I stayed in bed and tried to sleep for another hour, before finally getting up. What on earth is going on? LOL.

59 degrees and we are having a torrential downpour complete with thunder and lightning. It's "Together Days" in our town and the boy scouts are in the park cooking their annual pancake breakfast. Not the best weather for them.   Not good weather for the parade, either.

L


----------



## caracara

Good morning all.
Yes there is a good reason for me being up at this hour on a Saturday, and its called swim meet. Its suppose to be well into the 90s today, and i get to be outside for it, joy.
Hope everyone has a wonderful Saturday.


----------



## drenee

I also awoke at 5:30 and decided to go ahead and get up.  
I tried to install wireless on my computer this morning.  It's installed, but for some reason I still can't log onto the internet.  errrr.  Technology can be so frustrating.  

Rainy and storms here this morning also.  
deb


----------



## Andra

Good Morning!
I am up early because the kitties woke me up. I've fed them and am heading back to sleep. 
I think we are going to skip the farmer's market today because DH wants to go to a movie.  I don't remember which one - but it's a romantic comedy. he's trying to talk me into the A-Team next weekend, but I saw a preview and it's just wrong - they have B.A. awake in a helicopter with Murdoch at the controls...  This was one of the few TV shows that I watched and I'm pretty sure I can't let go of what I know to enjoy the movie. 
The cable modem is out - so we are unconnected except for the BlackBerries again. Time Warner is sending someone over Sunday between 1 and 3 to take a look. 
Have a great day everyone.


----------



## luvmy4brats

Good morning! (I've actually been up for hours..)

I'm at a mother-daughter sleepover and we had way too much fun last night. The girls played and the moms talked, drank, ate, and sang & danced. My friend just kept the blender going and made some pretty mean mojitos.

It's a beautiful morning here in St. Michaels. I got to watch the sunrise over the water from my bed. Just gorgeous. <sigh> I have to go home soon.

Today I officially have 2 teenagers. It's Ashlyn's 13th birthday!


----------



## drenee

Update:  talked to Comcast and my wireless is now working.  Woo hoo.
deb


----------



## Ann in Arlington

Good Morning!  Currently 75 and likely going up to near 90.  Time to pressure wash the deck, I think. . .the heavy snow did a real number on it this winter. . . .probably going to need some sanding then, too, before re-sealing.  Job mostly goes to DH. . . . but I'm responsible for bringing him gatorade frequently. . .and making him stop for 5 minutes to drink it.


----------



## akagriff

I bet you all this morning. I was awake at 2:30.  why?  No reason.  It's a drizzly morning.   My son is at a scout weekend.  Hope he's staying dry.  I'm removing wall paper from my daughters room today.


----------



## crebel

Good Morning.  Rain, storms and muggy here also.  The weather report says it will remain so all day going to a high in the 80s.  I feel wilted already!

DH and I are heading to the big city for a meeting this morning.  We get to have a late anniversary celebration of sushi after the meeting and then will probably hit the casino for some blackjack before heading home!

Heather, your mother/daughter sleepover sounds like big fun.  Deb, glad your wireless is working and I hope Andra gets reconnected soon.  Ann, your deck "responsibilities" sound like mine - we need to get the same thing done after the nasty winter, but haven't had a weekend home without other plans or dry weather to get it done.

Everyone have a safe and happy day.


----------



## Sean Sweeney

Morning all. Bright sunny day after a round of thunderstorms passed through at 3 am. It's going to be a warm one.

Starting the day with a cup of coffee, watching the USA-Australia friendly match on ESPN2; the Yanks' final World Cup test before the event starts next Friday.


----------



## loonlover

Good morning all.  Beautiful blue sky overhead with temperatures headed to the 90s.

Busy day ahead - census meeting at 9 and the last graduation is today.  I'm going in at 11 but the doors don't open until 2.  This is the first time we've done one for the Univ of Phoenix and I don't know how many graduates there will be.  I have to admit I'm hoping it will be a short ceremony. 

Intinst will have to fend for himself but he has proven he can do it.  He washed the dishes while I was at work last night (and then was surprised at how quickly I noticed they were done).  LOL

Hope everyone has a great Saturday.  I think I'm going to be looking forward to tomorrow.


----------



## Annalog

Good morning. Currently clear and 66 F heading toward 100 F. Saw only one tiny distant cloud over one of the mountains. I suppose that was what the forecast meant by "partly cloudy in the afternoon." If I hadn't been outside looking in the right direction, I would have missed it. Same predicted for today.

Spending the weekend working on the coop, finishing interior walls and putting in two chicken doors. As a three door coop, it will be a "hatchback" and not a "coupe". 

Hope everyone has a safe and happy day. May you be successful in what you want to accomplish.


----------



## Margaret

Good morning, everyone!  I slept in this morning - unlike most of you.  It is hot and muggy outside; no rain as yet, but it feels as if it is on the way.  We are supposed to be attending a barbeque celebrating my niece's wedding today - she had a destination wedding about a month ago.  I hope that moving it indoors is an option.  CaraCara - good luck in the swim meet.  Heather - I am a little jealous of your sleepover - Saint Michael's is beautiful!  Happy birthday to your daughter!  Intinst, it is good to hear that you have come far enough to be flying solo!  Enjoy your Saturdays!  Go Flyers!!


----------



## Jeff

Good morning, everyone. I've been outside since 6:30, enjoying the mockingbirds and scissor-tailed fly-catchers competition. Have a great weekend.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Good Morning!

I got sidetracked by several games of Words with Friends. 

Gross here in northern VA, 83 degrees and humid at 9 AM. Clouding over, perhaps we'll have a thunderstorm.

Annalog, love your pun....

Glad to hear Intinst is doing so much better!

Jeff, I'd love to see a scissor-tailed flycatcher! Someday.... Our phoebe nest is very active, both adults are out flycatching. The nestlings seem to be doing well. Here's a peak at the nest:





Everyone have a great day!

Betsy


----------



## Jeff

Betsy the Quilter said:


> Jeff, I'd love to see a scissor-tailed flycatcher! Someday....


The males are really beautiful birds in flight, but they don't look like much when they're perched. I've taken countless photos but none have turned out. Their long tails enable them to turn sharply in flight, befuddling both insects and photographers.

Thanks for the phoebe video.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

They literally are just born....and I read that they are not very active for the first 10 days, so we'll see.  If they start doing more, I'll post another video.

Betsy


----------



## drenee

Betsy, thank you so much.  
deb


----------



## Margaret

Betsy, Thank you for the video.  If you don't mind, I am going to share them with our Kindergarten kids.  They have been learning about life cycles and I know they will love seeing the newborn baby birds.  We had a duck's nest near school and they had been checking on that and watching the eggs.  However, a skunk or something got into it the other night and the only thing left is eggshells.  Our Kindergarten taecher had some delicate explaining to do.  This is not the part of the life cycle that is usually highlighted with five year olds.


----------



## geoffthomas

good morning.


----------



## telracs

it was 80 degrees and yucky humid when I left home this morning.


----------



## jpmorgan49

Good Morning! It's cool, about 72 with rain on and off all day.  Good day to hit the Mall with my wife.
jp


----------



## Susan in VA

Good morning midday! It's 86 degrees, heading up to 89, and August-level muggy. 

And DD and her dad are out biking in it. 

Me, I'll putter a bit on the deck (I'm trying to ignore the fact that it needs major work and just concentrate on the cosmetic angle, i.e. potted plants) and then work_ indoors_ the rest of the day.

Enjoy the day, everyone!


----------



## Annalog

Chris, Happy Anniversary!



Betsy the Quilter said:


> ... Annalog, love your pun....


Betsy, I couldn't resist; the pun is resurected from early March.  (See How to tell you grew up in the suburbs...for the original and Raising Chickens and Poultry where Luv answered the question about a three-door coop.)

Thanks for posting the video!


----------



## Sean Sweeney

Good morning, gang! It's 68 degrees right now in the Commonwealth, and we're expected to have a ton of bad weather today. Strong winds, thunderstorms, rain... M.N. may throw in some dogs, cats, chickens and a moose. High of 83 is expected. Just looked at the weather map, and a line of storms just entered Western Mass., in the Berkshires. It's a coming.


----------



## drenee

Bad weather for my area today also.  We're actually under a tornado watch.  
A tornado went through Steubenville, Ohio, crossed the river and did some damage in
Weirton, WV, a few blocks from my apartment, a few days ago.  Very unusual behavior for this area.

Have a wonderful Sunday, KB friends.
deb


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Good Sunday morning!

72 degress at 6:50 am EDT, yuck.  Going up to 90, possible severe thunderstorms.  Friends are coming up for dinner, we thought we might eat out on the deck.  Not sure we're going to be able to do that...

The hummingbirds are active, haven't checked the Phoebe nest yet.  There's a Cooper's Hawk hanging around; yesterday, he/she flew straight through our yard, at eye-level as I was standing on the deck.  I was a little worried (they hunt birds) but later saw both phoebes...  

Deb, stay safe!

Eveyone have a great day!

Betsy


----------



## Margaret

Good morning, everyone!  It is cloudy and warm here.  The forcast is calling for scattered thunderstorms, the same as it has for the past few days.  So far we have gotten no rain at all, although there have been times when it has looked and fely as if rain were coming any minute.  We will have to see about today.  I am off to take my Mom to Mass and am then going up to Mountain Top for my grandaughter's fifth birthday party.  To Deb and all those who may be affected by severe weather, please stay safe!  Enjoy your, Sundays!


----------



## Leslie

Annalog said:


> Spending the weekend working on the coop, finishing interior walls and putting in two chicken doors. As a three door coop, it will be a "hatchback" and not a "coupe".


Good thing you didn't go all the way to chicken sedan! LOL.

64 degrees and rainy but it's a nice rain, the kind I enjoy. Not the downpour that we had yesterday.

Lance went back to Oneonta yesterday and Hannah is at an overnight so the house is quiet. I'll probably do some editing work today...

L


----------



## Leslie

Oh, Betsy, congratulations on 15,000 posts!

L


----------



## drenee

Oh yes, Betsy, congratulations.  Wow, 15K.  
deb


----------



## Ann in Arlington

Good Morning. . . .Deck is pressure washed and railings mostly sanded. . . .gotta rent a floor sander for the, well, floor, of the deck.   Also most of the balusters are removed. . .DH is going to run them through his planer/sander. . . .then it's put it back together and seal it.  Right now it is not OSHA approved as it's probably 3+ feet off the ground. . .well, at least no little kids can get their head stuck. . . 

Of to church in a bit and then up to visit dad and help him with some stuff there at the house.  Also probably put some shelving up for my 90 year old aunt.  Then hot dogs and hamburgers on the grill!


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Thanks, Deb, just noticed!  Never thought I'd be on an online forum this much...

Betsy


----------



## drenee

I know what you mean, Betsy.  I've been on the phone this morning with my son trying to decide if I need to go get an iPhone with unlimited so I can stay more connected to Kindleboards.  I'm getting too far behind when I have to go to work.  Stupid work.  
deb


----------



## jpmorgan49

Good Morning!  It's 62 and sunny this morning here in Joliet. We had severe storms and a few tornadoes just south of us last night.  Looks like a nice 73 for a high today.
jp


----------



## intinst

Good Morning! I finally seem to have figured out how to get 7 hours sleep, at least the last three nights. The more I am able to do, the tireder I am also helps. Congrats Betsy on 15K! Be safe, everyone.


----------



## geoffthomas

Good morning on a sunny Sunday morning.
It is 80 degrees now in Derwood, MD and is expected to go up to 84 or 85.
And there is a 40% chance of rain this afternoon.
But then there was a 30-40% chance of rain all day yesterday and all we got was a few drops that materialized out of the air for about 2 minutes.
Well - regardless, I still have more to do.

Have a blessed day.


----------



## Annalog

Good morning. Clear and 70 F at 6 AM with a predicted high of 103 F (106 F in Tucson) with scattered clouds. Currently 23% humidity.

Have a safe Sunday everyone.

Congratulations on 15K Betsy!

Glad your sleep pattern seems to be getting back to normal Intinst.

The outside chicken doors did not get cut yesterday as DH decided he needed a partial sheet of siding that was in the rafters of the big shed for the doors. Reaching that meant he had to clear out enough stuff to reach it.  So we took a truckload of cardboard boxes to the recycle transfer facility instead. Maybe now, with working room clear in the big shed, DH will stop making comments about how the coop would make a great workshop.  I finished painting the materials necessary yesterday and DH promised that the  doors should be finished before lunch today.


----------



## akagriff

It's beautiful outside now but it might thunderstorm later.  I'm going to continue removing wallpaper in my daughters room.


----------



## Jeff

Good morning, everyone. It's 77 in the heart of Texas with an expected high of 96. Have a great Sunday.


----------



## Jane917

After a picture perfect day yesterday, it looks like it might rain again today.


----------



## Geoffrey

Jeff said:


> Good morning, everyone. It's 77 in the heart of Texas with an expected high of 96. Have a great Sunday.


And we have a whole 20% chance of rain .... I mowed the lawn this morning, went to breakfast and now have a long day of lazy to look forward to.


----------



## caracara

Good morning all.
I have now procrastinated about as much as possible, and now have to spend the day packing. I am going to Costa Rica and Panama for 2 weeks!! I am really excited, but which I didn't have to pack so that I could spend more time on KB.

Hope everyone has a wonderful, and safe, Sunday


----------



## drenee

Have a great time on your trip.  We want pictures.
deb


----------



## loonlover

Good morning all.  It will be hot again today with a 20% chance of thunderstorms.  Nothing new.

Breakfast is over and I am planning on taking it easy today.  Meal preparation and dishes will hopefully be about all of the work that gets done.  

Hope everyone has a great day and those in the stormy areas stay safe.


----------



## Susan in VA

Good morning Kindleboarders.  Hot and muggy, as previously reported.  My plants are hoping that the rain materializes today.  DD is not, since she wants to go to our dentist's church's outdoor festival where they have a Moon Bounce.  They're also going to have Greek food there, which makes me want to go too, but not if it's stormy.  (St. Catherine's in Falls Church, for anyone local who likes either Greek food or Moon Bounces.  )

Her dad ran the first annual Springfield 15K this morning, and was miffed that the volunteers who were pointing people along the right path were a tad confused, sending everyone on a detour and thereby adding a mile to the race course.  (People do these runs to have qualifying times, so it matters.)  Betsy, does your DH do 15K's, or are those too easy for him?  

Have a great day, everyone, stay dry in the storms!


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Wow, Susan, that's a major screw-up!  Shame on the organizers....(and I've been one of those volunteers--there's nothing like trying to stop traffic while a bunch of runners go by; car people really don't have much patience.  ).  DH?  Who's that?   Maybe just "H" .  He used to run 15Ks....he's gotten old and decrepit   and doesn't do long runs anymore, though he still runs every other day.  I told him DD's dad's tale of woe and his reaction was "I can't believe anyone was running a 15K today in this weather."

Betsy


----------



## Andra

Hey Everyone,
The cable guy just left so we are back online - this was the first time I've looked into our outside cable box.  What a mess!  The was a booster and two quad splitters since all of our outlets are home-runned back to the box.  So the cable guy split off a single cable for the cable modem even before the amplifier.  So we should have a much more reliable connection from now on - I sure hope so since DH is working from home more.
I still have to get the groceries and it's hot and humid here.  Did I really want summer to get here so soon??


----------



## drenee

Andra, glad you're back and things are up and running again.  
deb


----------



## Ann in Arlington

Susan in VA said:


> Good morning Kindleboarders. Hot and muggy, as previously reported. My plants are hoping that the rain materializes today. DD is not, since she wants to go to our dentist's church's outdoor festival where they have a Moon Bounce. They're also going to have Greek food there, which makes me want to go too, but not if it's stormy. (St. Catherine's in Falls Church, for anyone local who likes either Greek food or Moon Bounces. )
> 
> Her dad ran the first annual Springfield 15K this morning, and was miffed that the volunteers who were pointing people along the right path were a tad confused, sending everyone on a detour and thereby adding a mile to the race course. (People do these runs to have qualifying times, so it matters.) Betsy, does your DH do 15K's, or are those too easy for him?
> 
> Have a great day, everyone, stay dry in the storms!


St. Katherine's is less than a mile from my house. . . .yummy Greek food. . .seems to me they have a parish festival at least twice a year. . . . .


----------



## Susan in VA

Betsy the Quilter said:


> I've been one of those volunteers--there's nothing like trying to stop traffic while a bunch of runners go by; car people really don't have much patience.


This was over at Accotink.... mostly park trails, I understand, with one part through a residential neighborhood (which is where they added the involuntary detour). I didn't go. I've done the stand-at-the-finish-line bit a few times for marathons, but not when I'd have to be there at 0830.



Betsy the Quilter said:


> his reaction was "I can't believe anyone was running a 15K today in this weather."


Well, you know these Minnesota types.... they become oblivious to weather extremes from childhood....


----------



## Susan in VA

Ann in Arlington said:


> St. Katherine's is less than a mile from my house. . . .yummy Greek food. . .seems to me they have a parish festival at least twice a year. . . . .


Oh good! ... because we didn't make it there today.... it looked as though the storms were imminent.


----------



## kevin63

Morning

It's 3:30am here in St. Louis, MO and 68 degrees.  Looks like some rain.  I'm wide awake and should get some laundry done.  Vacation is in 6 days.  I need to pack so I'm not doing it at the last minute.

Have a great week!


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Good morning!  A cool night at last here in northern VA!  Woke up at 4:50 am and had to take a pill for my chronic back issue...suspected last night I wouldn't make it through the night but thought I'd try (bad idea).  Waiting for it to kick in and then I'll go back to sleep (soon).

Everyone have a great day!

Betsy


----------



## Andra

Good Morning Everyone - 
I woke up early thanks to a kitty on the bed and hairballs - not pretty.  Then I came downstairs and my inside/outside kitty is not inside.  So now I'm worried and can't get back to sleep... I hope he's OK.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Andra, hope he's OK, too!  Let us know!

Betsy


----------



## Margaret

Good morning, everyone!  It  seems as if our cold front has come through, even though we never got any rain here yesterday and today should be delightful - sunny with a high of 78.  We have a little bit of spring weather again.  I hope that Betsy's back feels better and that Andra's kitty is ok.  My classes are over for the year and I will spend the last two weeks of the school year putting things in order and doing inventory.  This is my least favorite part of the job.  The days are sooo long and boring.  I am going to bring the Kindergarten kids in to show them Betsy's baby birds, so that is something to look forward to.  Enjoy your Mondays.


----------



## Andra

The Stripey cat just showed up. He seems fine if a little damp from the sprinklers. Any bets on whether he just hangs out in the house most of the day??
I'm going back to sleep for a little bit before I have to get ready for work. 
Happy Monday!


----------



## Dawsburg

Morning morning, all Kindlers!

Last day of school, last day of Freshman year. Gotta take 2 finals and I'm out for the summer. And I'm done with the middle school teachers forever (we have the same teachers for 7th, 8th, and 9th grade).

In any case, it's a good morning.


----------



## Leslie

70 degrees and a beautiful sunny day--naturally, after a rainy weekend kept me inside for two days. Oh well. Off to the Free Clinic in a little bit. Have a great day everyone.

L


----------



## Joe Chiappetta

It's not the weekend, but at least it's a NEW DAY. So Good morning from the Chicago area!


----------



## loonlover

Good morning all.  

It is slightly cooler this morning but the predicted high for today is 92.

Census work is supposed to be winding down but do have 10 questionnaires that another enumerator did not get done to try to complete today.  Otherwise no agenda for the day.

Have a good one.


----------



## akagriff

70ish in Minneapolis.  My kids are done with school tomorrow and daughter walks through graduation Friday.  She is still enrolled and will receive services until she's 21 and she will be given her actual diploma ar that time.  I'm continuing to remodel her room and I have a few errands to run today.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Andra said:


> The Stripey cat just showed up. He seems fine if a little damp from the sprinklers. Any bets on whether he just hangs out in the house most of the day??
> I'm going back to sleep for a little bit before I have to get ready for work.
> Happy Monday!


I'm glad the Stripey cat showed up!! Have a good day, Andra!

Betsy


----------



## Annalog

Good morning. 70 F and clear headed to 103 F with tiny clouds on the horizon. Have to get the week's work finished in four days so that I can go on vacation!


----------



## Sean Sweeney

Morning everyone! 64 degrees in the Commonwealth, a high of 76 expected. Woke up shivering: LOVE IT! No humidity last night, made it perfect for sleeping, and I didn't have to run the AC. And I slept like a baby, too.

Killing time for the next six hours. Covering a ballgame at 4.


----------



## Jeff

Good morning. It's 77, deep in the heart of Texas. Have a great Monday, everyone.


----------



## Ann in Arlington

Good Morning!  Perfect Weather today. . .high 70's, low humidity. . .A/C off as of last night. . . . .

The Boy is coming home this afternoon to stay a few days. . . . .I guess I should make him something resembling a real meal, huh?


----------



## Susan in VA

Good morning, everyone!  The weather is indeed perfect.  Nice to have the windows open and listen to the birds.

We'll do our best to take advantage of this weather while it lasts, and go do outdoors stuff today.  Too bad it's not a bit windier, since I promised DD we'd go kite-flying one day soon.  Tomorrow maybe we'll get an early start and head down to DC (or is that up to DC?) and do a little museum-ing.  

Have a great Monday!


----------



## crebel

Good Morning!  I'm glad everyone who has checked in has been safe from the nasty storms.  We have thunderstorms predicted for every day this week, but it is nice the temperature has cooled and the humidity is down.  How does that work - it is raining, but the humidity is less than when it was hot and waiting to rain?

Everyone have a safe and happy day.  BTW, Ann, yes (IMHO), the Boy coming home needs a "real" meal - enjoy!


----------



## Margaret

Good morning, everyone!  Another beautiful day is expected here in the Philadelphia area - sunny with highs just below 80.  More inventory today!  Enjoy your Tuesdays!


----------



## Andra

Good Morning All -
I get to babysit a training class again for a while this morning.  We set everything up yesterday, but I want to be around when the class starts just to make sure.  The instructor is actually a former college roommate of mine - weird, huh?
Have a great day!


----------



## Leslie

Good morning everyone,

48 degrees and lots of sun this morning. A high of 68 is predicted.

Remember a few weeks ago when I was at Becky's diner and Rosa Scarcelli was busy campaigning? Well, I made it into one of her TV ads. Check it out. I'm the blonde head who is paying absolutely no attention to the candidate. I show up at the :24 mark.






Election day is today so I will be off to vote after I eat breakfast!

L


----------



## Edward C. Patterson

Yawn! 66 degrees and sunny in Allentown and I start today on 2 months of overtime on a project. I'm tired already. Yaaawn.

Edward C. Patterson


----------



## Ann in Arlington

Good Morning! Another perfect day weather wise. Boy is home and wants a new phone so I think we're going to hit the Verizon store. In exchange, he's going to be the chauffeur today and I'll take my car for it's yearly check up. . . .also need to stop at home depot and do a couple of measurements on the type of door we ordered so we can buy the right size lockset. . .oh and ask if they do garage doors.

James Taylor/Carly Simon Carole King tonight after dinner at the District Chophouse!


----------



## geoffthomas

Good Morning on a Beautiful Tuesday.
58 now, expect high of 73 and sunny.

Have a great day.

I am including here a pic of my 4" corn plant - more garden pics in the spring pics thread.


----------



## Jeff

Good morning to Leslie the TV star and everyone else. It's 73 in Waco and I'm going out to sit on the deck. See you later.


----------



## drenee

Ann, James Taylor/Carly Simon, wow.  I'm so jealous.  
It's a cool 50 this morning, and the sun is shining.  
I'm thinking about getting an iPhone today.  I like that the data plans have dropped in price, and I would like to join in some of the Words with Friends fun you all are having.  

Thanks for posting the clip, Leslie.
deb


----------



## akagriff

It's raining in minneapolis.  Rain rain rain.
You're a star Leslie.  Were you actually making your next wwf move at the time?


----------



## Leslie

akagriff said:


> It's raining in minneapolis. Rain rain rain.
> You're a star Leslie. Were you actually making your next wwf move at the time?


No, I was reading my Kindle.

L


----------



## Annalog

Good morning. More of the same weather with high 100+ F. Only three days left to finish work tasks and pack for week long vacation with my mom.

This is posted from K2 using the no-frills KB mobile version so I can only see about 15 words at a time but it is much faster.

Have a safe happy Tuesday.


----------



## loonlover

Good morning.  

Another hot day with isolated thunderstorms ahead.

I won't know what my day will be like until after the census meeting at 9.  Hopefully I can get some housework done around trying to finish the questionnaires I still have.  We're supposed to be through with this phase by Thursday.

Hope everyone has a great day.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Good Morning!

Thanks for sharing the video, Leslie, and good on you for voting in the today's election!

Here's the latest video on the phoebes, they're starting to get little downy feathers and not look so nekkid. All three are sleeping with their heads lined up on the right side.





Off to lunch today with my girlfriend and maybe a quick stop at the Apple Store. And maybe to get my binoculars fixed.

Betsy


----------



## Sean Sweeney

Hi gang, 63 degrees in the Commonwealth presently, a high of 72 expected. Long day expected: driving to Haverhill -- pronounced Haverrill -- with my grandmother for a few hours for a family thing, then a softball (yes, I'm covering softball) at 5 in Hudson. Hope everyone has a fantabulous day, and that the Snarkles don't eat you.


----------



## luvmy4brats

Good morning! Leslie, I can't believe they didn't show the Kindle. Shame on them. 

Looks to be a gorgeous day, so I'm headed out to take advantage of it. They're calling for a high of 76. 

I wish I could spend all of today outside, but we're having 6 12-13 year old girls spend the night Friday and I need to get my house in order (celebrating Ashy's birthday) I'm not sure why I feel the need to clean my house before having 10 kids loose in it, I'm certain I'll need a bulldozer to clean it after the party.


----------



## Jane917

Beautiful day here today. I am off for a job interview in a few hours. 

Leslie, the video is a hoot! I am sure your presence influenced the election!


----------



## crebel

Good Morning!  I have already been to vote in the pouring rain.  No severe weather, thank goodness, just rain, rain, rain.

We already knew you were a star, Leslie!  Ann, I am so jealous of your concert plans for this evening, enjoy!

Everyone have a safe and happy day.


----------



## jpmorgan49

Good Morning!  It's a cool, rainy 61 here in Joliet.  Good day to stay inside and read..
jp


----------



## Susan in VA

Good morning, everyone!

Leslie, too bad they didn't show the Kindle!

Geoff, do you think you'll get any corn? When I've tried growing it here, the wildlife always got to it first...

Ann, we'll wave at you; we're hoping to meet friends for dinner across the street from the Chophouse, if neither one of them is working late today.  (And if they are, dinner might be at a museum cafeteria instead.)

Heading out shortly to the Natural History Museum to inspect skeletons.  And maybe to the Air and Space to go pet the moon rock again.  

Have a great day!


----------



## telracs

Enjoy the concert Ann!

It's 65 and nice here so far, except that the computer system at work is down so I'm a little bored.


----------



## geoffthomas

Susan in VA said:


> Good morning, everyone!
> 
> Leslie, too bad they didn't show the Kindle!
> 
> Geoff, do you think you'll get any corn? When I've tried growing it here, the wildlife always got to it first...
> 
> Ann, we'll wave at you; we're hoping to meet friends for dinner across the street from the Chophouse, if neither one of them is working late today. (And if they are, dinner might be at a museum cafeteria instead.)
> 
> Heading out shortly to the Natural History Museum to inspect skeletons. And maybe to the Air and Space to go pet the moon rock again.
> 
> Have a great day!


Susan,
I have "fed" the wildlife for a lot of years.
But I now have 8 foot deer fencing (black plastic large mesh that hurts their noses) and chicken wire - just because and rabbit fencing - very small at the bottom and rigid because the chicken wire can be pushed aside by the rabbits.
Don't know if it all shows in this pic.


----------



## Susan in VA

That certainly sounds efficient....  though I could ship you a few dozen of my back-yard chipmunks, they could still get through!


----------



## Margaret

Good morning, everyone!  We are expecting a rainy day with temperatures in the low sixties.  My middle daughter starts a new job today, and the youngest is still looking.  I am still counting and sorting through books.  It would be much easier to give every student a Kindle and a large supply of Amazon gift cards - much less dusty as well.  Maybe I will write a grant request.  Enjoy your Wednesdays!


----------



## drenee

Good Wednesday morning.  Rainy here today also.  
Spent the evening playing with my iPhone.  I have
a few WwF games going.  It's a lot of fun.
Court this morning.  Abuse and neglect cases today.  
I HATE these days.  I'm so emotionally exhausted by the
time we're done.  
Have a wonderful Wednesday, KB friends.
Leslie, did Ms. Scarcelli win the election?
deb


----------



## kevin63

geoffthomas said:


> Susan,
> I have "fed" the wildlife for a lot of years.
> But I now have 8 foot deer fencing (black plastic large mesh that hurts their noses) and chicken wire - just because and rabbit fencing - very small at the bottom and rigid because the chicken wire can be pushed aside by the rabbits.
> Don't know if it all shows in this pic.


I saw a spray on a commercial that was a rabbit / deer repellent. I don't know if it really works. It's called liquid fence.


----------



## Leslie

Good morning everyone,

Chilly here in Maine this morning...48 degrees, but lots of sun. It looks like another nice day is in store for us.

Election results: Rosa came in third, my man Steve came in second, and Libby Mitchell won the Democratic primary--so now my allegiance shifts to Libby. I am looking forward to a quiet no-campaigning summer and let the action pick up after Labor Day.

Other than that, not much news from the great State of Maine.

L


----------



## Andra

Good Morning Everyone.
It's 72 and raining - well, storming.  The thunder and lightning woke me at 3:30AM - it was pretty cool.  The Stripey cat acts like I caused this weather to keep him inside.  He goes to the door and when I open it, he takes about two steps out and then runs back into the house looking very offended.
Another day babysitting a training class - it was chaos yesterday, but none of it was my fault!  Then I'm going to dinner with an old friend.
Have a great day.


----------



## geoffthomas

Good Wednesday morning from Derwood, MD.
It is 63 now with a high expected of 71 and it is sprinkling now with some rain all day.

Have a nice day and stay dry.


----------



## crebel

Good Morning.  It is a lovely, cool (62), rain-free morning here on its way to yucky, humid, stormy 80s.  I enjoyed my morning tea on the deck watching birds at the feeder and energetic squirrels in the yard.  I plan to hibernate inside reading most of the day.

Everybody have a safe and happy day.


----------



## Annalog

Good morning everyone. Weather here is the same as all week - sunny and 100+ F.

Have a safe and happy day.


----------



## loonlover

Good morning all.  It is 71 going to 90 and cloudy.  40% of thunderstorms today.  Oh, well, maybe I won't be able to mow after all.

Hope everyone has a great day.


----------



## Jeff

Good morning. We're expecting Andra's bad weather soon. Right now it's cool and damp. Have a good one.


----------



## akagriff

It's a beautiful morning in minneapols.  Today is day one of summer vacation for the kids


----------



## Ann in Arlington

Good Morning all. . . .Concert was great. . . .didn't see Susan. . . .did get to catch first couple of innings of Strasburg's debut at the restaurant. . . .they played for almost 3 hours (James and Carole, I mean, though I guess the Nats did too.  ). . . . .Excellent Value for Money!

Today will be lazy. . .Boy heads off home around noon; choir rehearsal tonight. . . .weather a bit dull after the last couple of days.


----------



## telracs

Late start to my day.  Intentionally.  Up at noon and did laundry.  It's cloudy and in the 50's.  My favorite kind of weather.


----------



## Susan in VA

Sounds like a nice peaceful day, scarlet.

Good morning/afternoon, everyone. Perfect gardening weather today, but I threw my back out and am having a hard time just putting my shoes on.  I've been icing it, though, and if it's not better by tomorrow morning I'll go have it dealt with.

And my new (about two months old) HP computer has an "ouchie" -- the cooling fan stopped turning -- I have to send it in to have the fan replaced but that will take 2-4 weeks, and my new classes start today. My old computer, which I use for hanging around on KB, isn't up to the job. So I've been researching options all morning. You'd think that with something almost brand-new there would be a loaner available, but nooooo. AND when the folks at Best Buy looked at it, thinking that maybe it was just too dusty (what, after two months??), they bent part of the cover -- a narrow perforated strip that runs the length of the keyboard, I guess it's the part that covers the speakers. So that part will need replacing now too. <grump>

And because I've been online and on the phone and dealing with Best Buy all morning, DD is crabby because we didn't do what we were planning to do today. Fun.....

So I thought that if I come hang out on KB for a few minutes it will improve my attitude. 

Hope everyone is having a good day.

Oh, and I didn't see Ann either.


----------



## Ann in Arlington

Susan, I have a Sony Vaio that's not doing anything right now.  Netbook sized, but a full 'puter with a CD drive. 1.5 Gb memory, Windows XP.  Basically nothing loaded but browsers and Open Office. . .I'd be happy to let you borrow it but I do need it back to take with me to my music camp in July as it's the "community 'puter".


----------



## Susan in VA

That is an incredibly generous and kind offer, Ann. I'm tempted, but I would be terrified of anything happening to it. Laptops are such temperamental and sensitive little beasties, and if it developed a hiccup while under my care, I'd feel terribly guilty even if I hadn't done anything to cause it.

I'm muddling through until the weekend... when DD's dad gets home from this week's class, he may be able to take bits and pieces from my _ancient_ tower computer (unused since, er, WIN9 and add some other bits and patch together a functional computer for me. At least that's what I'm hoping. Good thing that in the first week of classes there's never any lengthy writing to do; that would just overwhelm my old and slow little Sony.

Oh, BUT!!! I did want to ask you a different favor -- a few months ago you mentioned being very happy with the guy who does your hair -- and mine just retired, completely out of the blue. That's unfortunate for me because it took many bad results to find someone who could do good highlights. (No, the recent experiments with red were not his fault. ) I followed him around to three different salons over the years, ending up at the one near Ballston, nearly 45 minutes away from me. So now I really need a new one... good with color.... and yours always looks good.... and I'm willing to travel quite a distance for a good one! Any recommendations?


----------



## drenee

Good morning. I am posting from my iPhone this morning. 
Susan, sorry you're having a rough time. 
Haven't checked the weather this morning, but it looks rainy. 
Civil trial today. Hopefully it only lasts one day.
Have a great Thursday. 
deb


----------



## Margaret

Good morning, everyone!  It looks as though the rain has cleared up in our area.  It is expected to be a partly sunny and fairly - high eighties - day today.  Susan, good luck in your quest for a laptop and a hairdresser, two vital items as far as I am concerned.  Deb, hope the trial goes quickly.  Be safe during your commute. Enjoy your Thursdays.


----------



## Andra

Happy Thursday - it's almost the weekend!
Laura and I had dinner last night and then went and walked around the mall.  My foot is a little tired, but pretty good considering we walked the length of the mall.  We stopped at the Apple store to play with the iPads and I'm glad to say I really have no desire to get one - at least not now.
It's overcast here and we may get more thunderstorms later.  I say probably because I have a pressure headache.  It's a good thing I don't have to be perky at work today.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Good Morning!

Warmer this morning, but sunny.  The hummingbird wars haven't started yet this morning but the Phoebes are out flycatching for their young....

Susan, hope you get your computer (and hairdresser) issues resolved!

Everyone have a great day! 

Betsy


----------



## Leslie

Good morning everyone,

55 degrees and rainy here in Maine.

Susan, when I had the VAIO that had an unfortunate accident back in February, I did get Best Buy to give me a loaner. Did you go to the store in person? I just stood there and glared at them til they made a loaner appear. It can be done. I just kept telling them (over and over) that I could not be without an "essential for business" computer for 2-4 weeks. Since school is essential for you, you might be able to do the same thing. Good luck.

L


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Susan,  if you don't feel like you can be intimidating enough, you can always get Ann.  

Betsy


----------



## Ann in Arlington

Susan, his name iYussuf, goes by Joseph @ Capelli,s in Seven Corners. It's the shopping cen ter that's currently undergoing a facelift.  I'm not home now and haven't worked out how to look up a phone # while on the forum with the new phone.   I'll post it when I get home.


----------



## Annalog

Good morning. Still sunny with high of 100+ F. Should cool down a bit tomorrow. Still not ready at work to go on vacation tomorrow but getting close.

Have a safe day with good resolutions to any problems. Happy Thursday.


----------



## loonlover

Good morning all.  70 with light rain in through 9 AM.  The high for today will only be 88.

I mowed the front yard yesterday and had hoped to get the back done today.  Maybe it will dry out enough to do this evening.  I won't have another opportunity to get it done until Monday if it doesn't happen today.  

The next 3 days will be spent at the arena for the Arkansas Women's Show.  

Hope everyone has a good day.


----------



## Jeff

Good morning from a very wet central Texas. Hope everyone has a great day.


----------



## crebel

Good Morning.  More rain today, but supposed to be dry and hot for the weekend.  Everyone have a safe and happy day.


----------



## Sean Sweeney

Morning, guys and gals. 55 degrees in the Commonwealth, a high of 61 expected. Thunderstorms slated for the afternoon.

Going to do a lot of reading today. Less than 24 hours until the World Cup!


----------



## Susan in VA

Good morning, and thanks for the tea-and-sympathy! 



Leslie said:


> Susan, when I had the VAIO that had an unfortunate accident back in February, I did get Best Buy to give me a loaner. Did you go to the store in person? I just stood there and glared at them til they made a loaner appear. It can be done. I just kept telling them (over and over) that I could not be without an "essential for business" computer for 2-4 weeks. Since school is essential for you, you might be able to do the same thing. Good luck.


I did go in person. They claimed that they don't have any loaners. And unfortunately I don't intimidate a fly in person... I can do _that_ much better over the phone! But over the weekend DD's dad is coming with me when I drop the computer off to be sent in (he needs some stuff from there anyway), and maybe he can do better... though I'm not too sure, since he looks like The Boy Next Door (which of course he also_ is_, literally ).



Betsy the Quilter said:


> Susan, if you don't feel like you can be intimidating enough, you can always get Ann.


Ha! That's it!  



Ann in Arlington said:


> Susan, his name iYussuf, goes by Joseph @ Capelli,s in Seven Corners. It's the shopping cen ter that's currently undergoing a facelift. I'm not home now and haven't worked out how to look up a phone # while on the forum with the new phone.  I'll post it when I get home.


Great, thank you! I'm sure I can find the place with that info. 
(But I thought you didn't have any iThings?? <ducks and runs>)

Anyway, the update is that DD's dad is going to try to rebuild my tower computer, which will probably take a week or so.... AND he's decided that it's time for him to get a new laptop, since his is showing signs of age, so when he does, I can use his current one which <keeping fingers crossed> will last until I get mine back, or until he puts together the tower. So if he actually gets around to buying his new one this weekend, I should be OK.

Now if I can just get an appointment to get my back un-creaked today... I 'm on the waiting list. :-/

OK, enough whining. Thanks for letting me vent here. Have a great day, everyone!


----------



## Ann in Arlington

Susan in VA said:


> Great, thank you! I'm sure I can find the place with that info.
> (But I thought you didn't have any iThings?? <ducks and runs>)


Who said it was an iThing? If you would just hang out here more often you'd know I just got a Droid. . . .there's a whole thread about it. . . .

BTW, I sent you an e-mail with the info about my hair guy. . . . .

Oh, and there's a decent looking 17" laptop as today's woot for $599.99 plus shipping (which is normally $5): www.woot.com


----------



## geoffthomas

Susan - sorry to hear about your back and I hope it gets better real soon.
Also happy to hear that your computer woes are being dealt with. 
It is good to have a support system near by.

It is nice and warmish today.
Also bright thing in the sky too.
Kinda nice-ish.

Ya know?


----------



## Susan in VA

Ann in Arlington said:


> Who said it was an iThing?


Er, I didn't mean the phone....


Ann in Arlington said:


> Susan, his name iYussuf,


 



Ann in Arlington said:


> If you would just hang out here more often you'd know I just got a Droid. . . .there's a whole thread about it. . . .


_More _often??   I can't keep up with all the threads.... and so I don't read most of the ones having to do with techie gadgets... I don't know anything about the K2 update... or about the new KB look... or about sports.... all those threads remain unread <sigh>. But congratulations on your new toy!



Ann in Arlington said:


> BTW, I sent you an e-mail with the info about my hair guy. . . . .
> 
> Oh, and there's a decent looking 17" laptop as today's woot for $99.99 plus shipping (which is normally $5): www.woot.com


Thanks x2!


----------



## Ann in Arlington

**** please note I just corrected a typo in my other post. . .the laptop is $599.99 . . . . .that doesn't look like such a deal now. . .but, really, it is. 


Ah. . . .you're picking on my spelling from the new phone now. . . .I see how it is with you!


----------



## Susan in VA

Ann in Arlington said:


> **** please note I just corrected a typo in my other post. . .the laptop is $599.99 . . . . .that doesn't look like such a deal now. . .but, really, it is.


It still looks good, though the HP I got two months ago was about $570-ish... if I wanted to get another new one as a spare, I'd consider getting the same model for convenience. Preferably one with a functional cooling fan, though.  Or maybe a netbook as a backup. But with luck I won't have to do either.



Ann in Arlington said:


> Ah. . . .you're picking on my spelling from the new phone now. . . .I see how it is with you!


Not at all.  I only pick on Scarlet. But you know that if I end up going to this hair guy, I'll be calling him iYussuf in my mind forever.


----------



## Daphne

It's good morning here in England - actually I'm beginning to think about elevenses. And it's raining.


----------



## Margaret

Good morning, everyone! Welcome, Daphne.  I do not believe I have seen a post from you before.  Sunny and nice day expected here outside of Philly with highs around eighty.  It will be a nice end to the work week and our next to the last week of school.  Yipee!!  Today will be spent whiping down shelves and taking things to the recycling bin.  I will most likely liberate some seventh graders to help me.  They love almost anything that gets them out of class.  Enjoy your Fridays!


----------



## akagriff

It's stormy this morning  Daughter is walking through High school graduation tonight. And son's baseball tournament starts tonight.  Son is not happy about having to miss his first game because of sister's graduation.  Have to have priorities in life


----------



## loonlover

Good morning all.

Welcome, Daphne.

It is 70 going to 90 with a flash flood watch until 4PM.  We have received 1 3/4 inches of rain in the last 12 hours, but it looks like some of the storms may be weakening before they get to us.

Set-up for the Arkansas Women's Show starts at 8 this morning.  I am to be there at 7ish.  Hopefully the rain isn't too bad because I don't think there will be room for everyone to pull inside to unload.  Usually my position for a gig like this is to sit at one of entrances, welcome the vendors and give directions.  It allows for some good reading time on most occasions.

Hope everyone has a great day.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Welcome to the Good Morning thread, Daphne!

Good Morning to everyone!

60 degrees here in northern Virginia.  The hummingbirds and phoebes are active, but that's about it.  Very quiet, not even much traffic in the neighborhood!

Everyone have a great day!

Betsy


----------



## Daphne

That was a nice, friendly welcome! I don't mind the rain so much now.


----------



## Jeff

Good morning from deep in the heart of Texas where it's 77 and overcast. Have a great day.


----------



## Sean Sweeney

Morning! It's 56 degrees here in the Commonwealth, with an expected high of 73. Cloudy right now, but it's supposed to get nicer as the day progresses. Tonight is the Relay For Life, so I'll be doing a few miles to raise dinero for cancer research. I'm walking in memory of my father, who passed away of pancreatic cancer in 2003; my girlfriend's mother, who passed away of liver cancer last year; and in honor of my friend Steph, who was diagnosed with thyroid cancer last year, has been treated for it and is a SURVIVOR!

And don't forget -- TODAY BEGINS THE WORLD CUP! Ohhh ohhhh ohhh, we've got the best midfield in the world! Ohhhh ohhhh ohhhh, we've got the best midfield in the world!


----------



## Andra

Welcome Daphne - and Happy Friday to all!
I am dragging this morning.  I need to get out the door in the next 10 minutes or traffic will be impossible.
My brother is in the hospital trying to pass a kidney stone - if you can send happy thoughts and prayers his way, that would be great.  I'll go post in the prayer requests once I get to work.


----------



## Sean Sweeney

You've got it, Andra.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Andra, we're thinking of your brother.  People who've done both say passing a kidney stone is more painful than having a baby...

Betsy


----------



## David McAfee

Good Morning, Kindleboards!

Know what today is? That's right. Friday.

David is happy today. 

Hey Leslie, I didn't realize you are from Maine. What part? My wife's family lives in Auburn.


----------



## geoffthomas

Good Friday Morning.
It is 65 in Derwood, MD.
Expecting a high of 83.
And partly cloudy mostly - means sunny.

Have a great day.


----------



## Susan in VA

Mornin', all!

Welcome, Daphne, whereabouts are you?

Gorgeous sunny day here so far, though the weather people are claiming it will be partly cloudy.  Off to IKEA shortly with DD and my mother.  Not sure yet what else the day holds...

Have a great Friday, folks!


----------



## Daniel Arenson

Morning everyone!

Woke up to see my FIRST EVER sale of my new ebook, "The Word Weaver's Grimoire:  Creative Writing Tips and Tricks".  Also saw a new "Firefly Island" sale.  I love those early morning sales.

Luckily it's Friday, though it's a busy weekend ahead....


----------



## Andra

Update on my brother -
I called my parents this morning on the drive to work and Daddy said that Russell was in pretty bad pain for a bit last night and they gave him pain meds and d***** if he didn't pass the stone.
I don't know much more than that, but hopefully he can go home today.
Thanks for the good thoughts.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Glad to hear it, Andra.  My husband has been doubled over in pain ever since I told him about it.

Betsy


----------



## Sean Sweeney

Congrats, Dan... I'll have to pick it up.

I'm not worried about sales today, though. WORLD CUP!


----------



## luvmy4brats

Good Morning everyone! It's a beautiful morning over here on the Eastern Shore.

Please keep me in your thoughts today as I will be having 6 (yep, count 'em 6) preteen girls coming over for a slumber party (and that's in ADDITION to my 4 BRATs)   

Not sure if I have enough booze for this....


----------



## Sean Sweeney

Make a packy run


----------



## crebel

Good Morning!  72 and overcast in Iowa.  Expecting rain all weekend (darn, yard work will have to wait). DD and wife coming home for the weekend and requesting Mom's cooking, so I need to make a grocery run.

Andra, so glad your brother is doing better already!  It made me smile when you referred to your father as "Daddy", I'll be 52 next month and I do the same thing, but I get looks of surprise when Iowans hear it (I think its a southern thing).  Welcome, Daphne.  Heather, you are very brave, have fun with the girls! 

Everyone have a safe and happy day!


----------



## Leslie

Good morning and greetings from Sullivan tire in Portland. ME. I was up early for a 
meeting and when I went out to the parking lot my right rear tire was almost flat. So now I am waiting for the verdict. 

Okay I just got the verdict. Four new tires. Sigh. Last friday was my son's muffler. Today this. I am not a happy camper.


----------



## Andra

Leslie said:


> Good morning and greetings from Sullivan tire in Portland. ME. I was up early for a
> meeting and when I went out to the parking lot my right rear tire was almost flat. So now I am waiting for the verdict.
> 
> Okay I just got the verdict. Four new tires. Sigh. Last friday was my son's muffler. Today this. I am not a happy camper.


Leslie, better to replace them than have them blow out when you're driving!
When we first moved into our house there was still a lot of construction in our neighborhood and I kept picking up nails - not in the tread, in the sidewall. So I replaced tires several times in a few months...


----------



## Daphne

Susan in VA said:


> Mornin', all!
> 
> Welcome, Daphne, whereabouts are you?
> 
> Gorgeous sunny day here so far, though the weather people are claiming it will be partly cloudy. Off to IKEA shortly with DD and my mother. Not sure yet what else the day holds...
> 
> Have a great Friday, folks!


Hallo Susan - I live in the lovely Kentish countryside, but just 20 minutes from London for access to art galleries, museums etc. I love it here: bluebell woods for walks (bluebells just fading now) and poppies on their way. I've even got some shy but delightful muntjac living in nearby woods. Today I'm entering my potatoes into a competition - best crop, biggest individual potato - There's never a dull moment!
Have a good Saturday, everyone!


----------



## loonlover

Good morning all.  

Another long day at the arena today.  As much work as the vendors put in setting up their booths yesterday, I hope attendance is really high.  A lot of hard work in a very warm arena was done yesterday.  When you have 5 bay doors and what we call the elephant door (installed because the circus used to be held there) are open, it is impossible to have any air conditioning going.  It should be much cooler in there today.

It is 75 this morning going to 92, but there is no rain in the forecast.

Hope everyone has a great Saturday.


----------



## Andra

Why am I awake this early?!?
Have a stupendous Saturday everyone.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Good Morning--going out to walk in a few minutes!  It's already 69 degrees here in northern VA, getting ready to head on to a hot one!

Hubby is happy, there is racing all day on TV--the 24 Hours of LeMans and qualifying for the Canadian Grand Prix.

Betsy


----------



## Margaret

Good morning, everyone!  It looks to be a warm and muggy day here.  The project for this weekend is drywalling our basement.  We have been living in our house foir over 22 years and my DH has decided that it is about time that our basement becomes a finished room.  He has it all framed out and five of our kids are coming over to help get the drywall up.  I am planning to be on the babysitting/food/clean-up committee.  Heather, how was your sleepover?  Daphne, your location sounds lovely, good luck with the potatoes.  Enjoy your Saturdays!


----------



## Leslie

Good morning everyone,

A little bit gray this morning and 57 degrees. 

I did end up with 4 new tires. Sigh. Last week it was a muffler. And I also bought new glasses. And an iPad. Money is just flowing out the door here...clearly, I am doing my part to help the US economy in these difficult times. LOL.


L


----------



## Margaret

Leslie said:


> Good morning everyone,
> 
> A little bit gray this morning and 57 degrees.
> 
> I did end up with 4 new tires. Sigh. Last week it was a muffler. And I also bought new glasses. And an iPad. Money is just flowing out the door here...clearly, I am doing my part to help the US economy in these difficult times. LOL.
> 
> L


Leslie, I know where you are coming from. My husband took our van in for inspection earlier in the week. The mechanic called him at work and asked, "How long are you planning to keep this car?" Since the ansewr was, hopefully a few more years, we also did out part to stimulate the economy.


----------



## drenee

Good Saturday morning, KB friends.
Welcome to the Good Morning thread, Daphene.  Good luck with your potatoes today.  Be sure to let us know the outcome.

Currently 74 with some storms on the way.  It looks like they may stay south of us.  At least for a little while.  

I guess I've done my part to support the mechanics lately.  My son mentioned that his brakes felt funny before he headed to Asheville.  We took it in and new brakes and 2 new rotors later my pocketbook was lighter.  

Enjoy your weekend, everyone.
deb


----------



## geoffthomas

It is a nice Saturday Morning.
Good Day to you all.
It is 72 in Derwood, MD.
Expected high of 87.
And sunny with possible showers in the pm.

Have a great day.


----------



## Annalog

Good morning everyone! Welcome Daphne.

First morning on vacation in Sedona, AZ, and I woke up at 5 AM. Why? I do NOT have to feed the chickens before driving an hour to go to work.  Yesterday Mom and I had a wonderful time taking a very scenic route to here from Tucson. Drove through Globe, along Roosevelt Lake, then through Payson, Pine, Strawberry, Camp Verde, and Cottonwood to arrive in Sedona at sunset. We completely avoided Phoenix! 7+ hour drive instead of less than 4. 

Cost for Internet access is more than I am willing to pay so I am posting from my K2. Mom and I will go to the local library when we need to go online.  

Have a great weekend. I will probably not post much for a week.


----------



## Susan in VA

Good morning!

Annalog, that sounds like a beautiful place to spend a week.  I drove through some of those places on detours on my way to Phoenix a few years ago, and it was gorgeous!  I wish I could have stayed longer, exploring the state.  The scenery was equaled only by the drive through New Mexico, which I thought was the most beautiful state I had been in...  ok, that and Hawaii.    ...........  Now I'm really wishing for a road trip........  

Daphne, good luck with the spuds!  Does somebody eat them afterward, or are they just meant for sitting there and collecting ribbons?  

Another bright and sunny day here, no deer in my back yard but I've counted six chipmunks on the deck so far this morning.  They eat every flower bulb they can find but they're so cute I can't bring myself to do anything drastic about them.  

Errands today for me...  enjoy the weekend everyone!


----------



## Jeff

Good morning, everyone. Trying to recover from mowing and trimming before it got too hot. Wasn't the best idea I've ever had.


----------



## kevin63

Good Morning.  81 degrees and "muggy" in Saint Louis, MO this morning.  It's supposed to rain.  I already cut the grass this morning and now I'm doing laundry, trying to get ready so I can leave in the morning for Key West, Florida.  I'll be there 2 weeks and 2 days.  I'm so ready for this vacation!


----------



## crebel

Good Morning!  I did not intend to be up and posting already.  Kids made it in at 1:15 a.m. and I have been sleeping in my chair with arm propped up on pillows - not conducive to real restful sleep, then the phone rang at 8 a.m. and so the day begins!

Rain and flash flood warnings are on the agenda for the day, fun, fun, fun.  I'm sure my mood will improve after a few cups of coffee (tea doesn't seem stout enough today).  Like I said yesterday, at least yardwork is on hold!  Annalog and Kevin, a vacation sounds fabulous.

Everyone have a safe and happy day.


----------



## Daphne

Good morning everyone. Alas, the potatoes did not win, but they made a lovely potato salad so my efforts weren't wasted. Hope the sun is shining where you are.


----------



## Daphne

luvmy4brats said:


> Good Morning everyone! It's a beautiful morning over here on the Eastern Shore.
> 
> Please keep me in your thoughts today as I will be having 6 (yep, count 'em 6) preteen girls coming over for a slumber party (and that's in ADDITION to my 4 BRATs)
> 
> Not sure if I have enough booze for this....


Oh, yes, and how was the slumber party? Did you get any slumber or is this a misnomer?


----------



## Margaret

Good morning, everyone!  Another hot day is expected here.  The drywalling went well yesterday; more is on tap for today.  I am going through a lot of food keeping our work crew fed - Daphne, can you send some of that potato salad my way?  Enjoy your Sundays!


----------



## Leslie

Good morning,

Another foggy, almost rainy day here. 57 degrees. This afternoon Mom, Hannah, and I are off to see Always Patsy Cline at the Maine State Music Theater. Our chance to act like tourists. LOL.

L


----------



## drenee

Heather, thinking of you this morning after your sleepover.  
71 and cloudy this morning.  Storms expected the rest of the day.
Have a wonderful Sunday, KB friends.
deb


----------



## Geoffrey

Its supposed to be roughly 2million degrees and muggy today in Dallas.  It's 6:30 and 81 already .... gotta get out and mow the lawn before it gets hot ...


----------



## intinst

Geoffrey said:


> Its supposed to be roughly *2million degrees* and muggy today in Dallas. It's 6:30 and 81 already .... gotta get out and mow the lawn before it gets hot ...


But it's a dry heat...


----------



## Andra

Good Morning!
I set my alarm for 7AM since DH wants to walk this morning.  He's started an exercise routine and walking/jogging later in the day is just not a good idea.  His mom is visiting and she said that she would walk with him.  I'm not sure about my foot being totally healed, so I'm going to ride my bike.  Then we are going back to Project Office Move to see if we can get DH's reference books moved downstairs.
I'm too chicken to look at the forecast - it's probably similar to Geoffrey's.


----------



## drenee

Have fun, Andra.  And do be careful of your foot.  Don't aggrevate it.
deb


----------



## geoffthomas

Good Morning from Derwood, MD.
It is a nice sunny Sunday.
76 now, going up to 88 with scattered showers this pm.
Got my potatoes in the garden yesterday. Russets and Yukon Gold.
Corn plants are now about 10" and the beans are doing well.
My wife's tomato, pepper and zuchini plants prosper.

Have a great day.


----------



## loonlover

Good morning.  It's hot and humid already with a predicted high of 94.

I'll be spending the better part of the day sitting in an air conditioned hallway "guarding" the dressing room area at the arena.  Doesn't sound like too bad a place to be again today.  Since there will be only one room being used today I should have plenty of reading time again.

Hope everyone has a great Sunday.


----------



## jpmorgan49

It's a cloudy 64 with a high of 82 today.  Storms due this evening.  Everyone have a Great Sunday!!!
jp


----------



## Jeff

Good morning, everyone. The temperature in McGregor, Texas is 81, headed toward a balmy 94. Sometime around noon I'll be standing over a barbecue where the temperature will be in the mid-triple-digits - but having fun with the family.


----------



## Geoffrey

Geoffrey said:


> Its supposed to be roughly 2million degrees and muggy today in Dallas. It's 6:30 and 81 already .... gotta get out and mow the lawn before it gets hot ...


its 9 and the lawn is mowed, trimmed and blown. Now it's time to sit on the sofa and not do anything for awhile.


----------



## luvmy4brats

Hot and Sticky over on the Eastern Shore. I still have one extra child floating around my house. Hopefully she'll be headed home soon. The kids had fun, but my nerves are completely shot. 

I think I'm going to spend the afternoon at the mall and get some walking in (and window shopping)


----------



## drenee

Geoffrey said:


> its 9 and the lawn is mowed, trimmed and blown. Now it's time to sit on the sofa and not do anything for awhile.


except hang out with us and maybe read.
deb


----------



## Leslie

intinst said:


> But it's a dry heat...


Heat is heat.

Meanwhile, here in the land of natural air conditioning, I think I'll go check out the outdoor shower and make sure it is functioning correctly...

L


----------



## intinst

intinst said:


> But it's a dry heat...





Leslie said:


> Heat is heat.
> 
> Meanwhile, here in the land of natural air conditioning, I think I'll go check out the outdoor shower and make sure it is functioning correctly...
> 
> L


When I lived in Kansas, July and August regularly reached well over one hundred, 105, 106, sometimes 110. People would always say that bit about, "but it's a dry heat." Then they would say "You've got that wind to cool you off, as well." My reply would be, "Tremendous heat and then wind, you do understand the principle of a blast furnace, don't you?" Now that I live in Arkansas, the temps. don't seem to go as high, but the humidity is nearly the same as the temperature. I almost believe this is worse.


----------



## luvmy4brats

As someone who was born and raised in the middle of the desert (Las Vegas and Tucson) now living on the east coast, I can tell you. I'd much rather have 118 degrees with little humidity in Las Vegas than 90 degrees with 80% humidity here. 

Humidity is evil.


----------



## Geoffrey

intinst said:


> When I lived in Kansas, July and August regularly reached well over one hundred, 105, 106, sometimes 110. People would always say that bit about, "but it's a dry heat." Then they would say "You've got that wind to cool you off, as well." My reply would be, "Tremendous heat and then wind, you do understand the principle of a blast furnace, don't you?" Now that I live in Arkansas, the temps. don't seem to go as high, but the humidity is nearly the same as the temperature. I almost believe this is worse.


I grew up in SW Michigan right on the Lake and it would occasionally hit 90 degrees with about 90% humidity - and I thought that was summer. Then I moved to Dallas and learned Rule #1: Parking spaces with shade were prime property and worth fighting over. (Rule #2: Whoever has their car windows down in July and August has the right of way). I thought I knew hot. Then I went to SE Asia where it was 100+ degrees and 100+ percent humidity ....


----------



## Daphne

Good Morning. Sunny and mild here. Just been out to plant more potatoes. Have a good day everyone.


----------



## akagriff

Rainy and 70 today in Minneapolis.  It was rainy and50s on Saturday. I wore a winter jacket to watch little league baseball.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Good Morning!

Hope everyone has a great Monday!  Go Celtics!

Warm already this morning...

Betsy


----------



## Susan in VA

Good morning!  Just past 7 AM and it's 81 degrees...  and humid.   The mosquitoes are loving it.  

Computer issues are (at least temporarily) under control, so tonight I can get back to work.  Errands and laundry today.

Hope everyone has a good start to the week!


----------



## Margaret

Good morning, everyone!  We have a cloudy and warm start to the work week - the last one of this school year.  Today is a clerical day for us, so I got to sleep in a little.  All of the dry wall got put up, now the spackling and sanding begins.  Enjoy your Mondays!


----------



## geoffthomas

Good Morning everyone.
It is a bright Monday morning here in Derwood, MD.
We have 74 now and expect a high of 87.
It will be sunny (partly cloudy) all day with almost no chance of rain today.

The corn is growing.


----------



## loonlover

74 going to 94 with partly cloudy skies.

Lunch with fellow retirees today and a little bit of housework.  I don't plan on totally catching up after working the last 3 days.  Also will be turning in my census gear as the first door-to-door phase is over.

Hope everyone has a great Monday (at least I think that is what day it is).  Long days inside the arena tend to mess with your perspective.


----------



## Leslie

Good morning everyone,

Still sort of cloudy here in Maine. Highs in the 70s today.

Go Celtics!

Always Patsy Cline was very good. Next Sunday Hannah and I will see RENT.

L


----------



## Daniel Arenson

Morning everyone!


----------



## Jeff

It's 79 in central Texas with a cool breeze coming from the south. Hope everyone has a terrific Monday.


----------



## Annalog

Good morning. Beautiful weather in Sedona. Yesterday we drove up Oak Creek Canyon, walked around at the top, drove back down with stops for pictues and a walk at Slide Rock, and finally shopping in upper Sedona. We both woke up with slight sore throats so we will be taking it easier than planned - only a couple hours sliding and swimming at Slide Rock, some easy hikes, e-mail at the library, and swimming in the pool.


----------



## Andra

drenee said:


> Have fun, Andra. And do be careful of your foot. Don't aggrevate it.
> deb


famous last words - I really messed up yesterday and am at home today with more ice on my foot and I'm loopy on pain meds. Note to self - you are still injured stupid!


----------



## Margaret

Good morning, everyone!  We are expecting a sunny day here with highs in the low eighties.  Andra, I hope you are feeling better - take care of yourself.  I have three more days of school.  Then two weeks of workshops and then it will be summer vacation for for me. Enjoy your Tuesdays!


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Good Morning!

68 here in northern VA, gonna be another hot one, going up to 94 86 [was reading the wrong city ] degrees...

Andra, take care! Foot injuries take longer to heal because we have to walk on them a little no matter what, and the blood flow at the very extremes isn't quite as efficient! Prop it up when you can!

Annalog, hope your sore throat clears up so you can really enjoy yourselves, though hanging out at the pool doesn't sound too onerous!

Betsy


----------



## Annalog

Good morning! Another sunny day in Sedona. We are up early as we need to be in the lobby by 4:20 AM to go on a sunrise hot air balloon ride. Betsy, we are trying to keep the sore throats at bay and never made it to the pool. We stayed at Slide Rock a bit longer instead sitting on the very warm rocks in the sunshine.


----------



## akagriff

Rainy and 70ish in Minneapolis.  Day after day after day.....


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Annalog said:


> Good morning! Another sunny day in Sedona. We are up early as we need to be in the lobby by 4:20 AM to go on a sunrise hot air balloon ride. Betsy, we are trying to keep the sore throats at bay and never made it to the pool. We stayed at Slide Rock a bit longer instead sitting on the very warm rocks in the sunshine.


Oooh, I'm jealous about the sunrise hot air balloon ride... Pictures! Feel better!

Betsy


----------



## Andra

Morning All.
I had to take a pain pill again yesterday so it's a loopy morning for me. I'm hoping to get to work by noon. I think if I had stayed off my foot more when I first injured it, things might be better by now...


----------



## geoffthomas

Good Morning.
It is an slightly cloudy Tuesday in Derwood, MD.
It is 68 now with a high later of 79.
Weather.com is showing cloudy with a 30% chance of showers all pm.

Have a great day.


----------



## Jeff

Good morning, everyone. 72 in the heart of Texas and threatening rain.


----------



## Leslie

Good morning everyone,

68 degrees and sunny and beautiful this morning. I overslept...on a weekday! It felt good, actually. Hopefully I'll get a lot of work done today now that I am feeling rested.

L


----------



## loonlover

Good morning all.  Another hot one expected today with a slight chance of thunderstorms.

Neither one of us has a scheduled place to be today.  I know it has only been about a week and a half since that occurred, but it seems like it has been longer.  I woke up earlier than I had hoped, but at least there was no reason to hurry to do anything or be anywhere.

Andra, take care of the foot.  I've been fighting foot problems for several months - plantar fasciitis and a heel spur.  Now I have a bump on the back of my heel and will be seeing a podiatrist on Friday.  I sympathize with you - it just isn't fun when your feet hurt.


----------



## drenee

Morning. Raining. On my way to MRI. Mom is driving. 
Andra, rest as much as possible today.
deb


----------



## JumpingShip

Just found this thread.  Good morning all.   I'm at work and busy as can be and stuck here for 12 hours.


----------



## Jane917

It is cool and windy here in central Washington, but no clouds. Should get up to the low 70s today. We are preparing for our annual trip to the Washington coast in a few days....where it is cold and rainy.


----------



## Susan in VA

Good morning everyone, and welcome, Mary!

Overcast, hot, and very humid here.  Almost done with all the projects that got behind due to the computer problem.  If I can (mostly) stay off KB for another day or two I'll be all caught up.


----------



## intinst

Susan in VA said:


> Good morning everyone, and welcome, Mary!
> 
> Overcast, hot, and very humid here. Almost done with all the projects that got behind due to the computer problem. If I can (mostly) stay off KB for another day or two I'll be all caught up.


Well Hurry! We miss you when you aren't here!


----------



## drenee

Welcome to the Good Morning thread, Mary. 
Sitting at hospital waiting for my MRI. IV is in and my turn is next. 
deb


----------



## geoffthomas

We luv ya Deb.
Hoping for the best of outcomes.


----------



## Margaret

Good morning, everyone!  It is a gray, muggy kind of day here.  It feels as though rain is on the way.  Deb, I hope that your tests went well.  Andra, I am sorry to hear that your foot is still giving you trouble - take care of yourself.  Enjoy your Wednesdays!


----------



## Andra

Happy Wednesday Everyone.  It already feels hot and muggy here.
Ice pack #1 on foot already.  I pulled out my walking boot yesterday hoping it would keep my foot from flexing.  It did pretty well at that - I just forgot how hot and heavy that blasted thing feels.


----------



## drenee

Good morning. Working in the office today. I'm pretending to be the secretary while our real secretary is on vacation. The judge is at a conference, so it should be an easy day of reading and cross stitching. 
Andra, hope you are doing better today.
Thank you for all the good thoughts. I should have my results in a few days. 
deb


----------



## Jeff

Good morning, all you nice people. It's 75 in the heart of Texas.


----------



## akagriff

Hello everyone sunny and 80 In Minneapolis.  It has been a long stretch of no sun.  My grass is very long.


----------



## geoffthomas

It is 68 in Derwood, MD on a cloudy Wednesday Morning.
Expected high o 86 with 60% chance of thundershowers this pm.

Have a terrific day.


----------



## Annalog

Good morning everyone. Sunny and warm again in Sedona. Took a wrong turn ona jeep trail yesterday but it worked out OK. More jeep trails today; we return the jeep at 2 PM so I cannot get lost today.


----------



## loonlover

Good morning all.  Another hot day expected.  Hope to make myself mow the back yard if we don't have any thunderstorms roll through.  Of course, the front yard already needs to be mowed again.

Have a good day.


----------



## Susan in VA

Mornin', all.  Muggy and overcast again here...  mosquito heaven.  

Thanks for the "bump", intinst.


----------



## jpmorgan49

Good Morning!  It's FINALLY a beautiful Sunny Day with no rain expected until Saturday.  It's 73 right now with a high of 82. 
jp


----------



## Sean Sweeney

Morning, gang. Sunny, 69 degrees. Expected to hit 71.


----------



## intinst

Good Morning Afternoon! LL gave weather report, so I'll not bother. I go back to the surgeon tomorrow, so therapist evaluated my progress today. Was able to bend the knee 108 degrees, so almost to the 110 the Dr. wanted. Straightness was only off 4 degrees, last time it was 8 so I've halved that. Was able to pedal the stationary bicycle 3 miles, leg press with the bad leg 80 pounds and leg curl 45 pounds. Walked 1/2 mile when I got home. Feeling good today. I might even be able to help LL with the mowing.


----------



## Daphne

It's 7.30 pm here and I've only just found time to say goodmorning. What does that tell you about my day! Hope the sun is shining on you wherever you are.


----------



## drenee

Daphne, just glad you go to check in and say hello.
deb


----------



## Leslie

Greetings everyone,

I've had a very busy day and it's not over yet. Cloudy and warm here in Maine.

L


----------



## Daphne

I've managed my good morning in the actual morning today. But it's so cold here in Kent at the moment - and it is nearly mid-summer (grumble, grumble). Can anyone send me some of their sunshine?


----------



## Margaret

Good morning, everyone!  We should have a sunny day today with highs around eighty.  Not a bad day for the last day of school. Actually, I don't know if there could be a bad day for that.  Daphne, I am doing my best to send you some sun as I type.  Let me know if it gets there.  Intinst, I am happy to hear that you are doing so well.  Just be sure not to overdue things.  Enjoy your Thursdays!


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Good morning!

Daphne, I'd gladly send you some of our sunshine if you'd take the heat and humidity too!
Although right now, it's pleasant enough...67 degrees here in Northern VA!

Today we're going off the the grandsons, who are off school to see Karate Kid.

Margaret--happy last day of school. Intinst, you're going great!!!  Leslie, hope today is quieter!

Hope everyone has a great day!

Betsy


----------



## akagriff

80s today in Minneapolis.  I'm a weatherspotter and received a notice that we will probably have severe weather this afternoon/evening


----------



## Leslie

Good morning,

57 degrees and cloudy here in southern Maine. Another busy day in store for me...

L


----------



## David Derrico

Can I say "good morning" if I never went to sleep last night?? Tossed and turned for a few hours, then gave up. Too much on my mind, I guess.

On the plus side, I'm normally never up early enough to participate in this thread without feeling silly for how late it is…


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

David,

don't worry about what time it is...it's always morning somewhere!  Just ask "Susan in VA" (Good Morning thread inside humor--Susan often posts here at 11PM EDT).  

Betsy


----------



## Ann in Arlington

Good Morning. . .weather looks gorgeous for a long drive to upstate New York.  Niece graduates HS in Rochester, then coming home by way of Gloversville, where Dad grew up (I'm driving Mr. Daisy this trip  ) and Schenectady where his sister lives.


----------



## geoffthomas

Good Thursday Morning from Derwood, MD.
It is 70 now going up to 82 and sunny.

Have a terrific day.
Ann - have a safe and wonderful trip.
I like to tour New York - especially love the Hudson River Valley.
When you look around you understand why it inspired a school of art.

Just sayin.....


----------



## loonlover

Good morning all.  Another hot, partly cloudy day in store.  Hope to get the front yard mowed this morning before it gets too hot.  

Hope everyone has a great day.


----------



## Daphne

Margaret said:


> Good morning, everyone! We should have a sunny day today with highs around eighty. Not a bad day for the last day of school. Actually, I don't know if there could be a bad day for that. Daphne, I am doing my best to send you some sun as I type. Let me know if it gets there. Intinst, I am happy to hear that you are doing so well. Just be sure not to overdue things. Enjoy your Thursdays!


Just a pleasant little bit of warm sunshine has turned up. Point taken about the heat and humidity, Betsy, I think I'll settle for what I've got. Nice for a bit of gardening.


----------



## Susan in VA

Good morning! <ahem> I said _morning,_ Betsy, are you listening? As in, it's not even 9 AM yet?!?

Getting close to being caught up with everything here... (Jeff, I'm planning to start vol2 tonight)... alas, only to probably get behind again this weekend when we go away for DD's dad's annual family reunion.

Beautiful day out. Would love to spend it puttering in the garden, but the weeds can have free reign for a few more days.



akagriff said:


> 80s today in Minneapolis. I'm a weatherspotter and received a notice that we will probably have severe weather this afternoon/evening


Try to get that severe weather over with soon, please... I have to fly into MSP on Saturday morning.

Ann, have a safe trip. Upstate NY is so pretty... only drove there once (to Massena), but loved the scenery.


----------



## drenee

Another day of office sitting.  I got some cross stitching done yesterday, and finally finished Gone with the Wind audiobook.  The office is pretty quiet when the Judge is gone.  
It's a mild 64 this morning and sunny.  
Ann, have a safe trip.  
Daphne, sending warm thoughts your way, but not too warm.
Good MORNING, Susan.  Glad things are calming down a bit.
David, I like when the Good Morning thread pops up at other times than during my morning.
deb


----------



## Andra

Good Morning Everyone.
We are having some weird weather in my part of Texas - yesterday evening I was sitting at the kitche table and it just started raining.  It rained for about 10 minutes and the stopped.  Then on the way to work this morning, I was enjoying the sunrise and all of a sudden my windshield had little water drops on it.  That didn't last long at all, but I did bring my umbrella in the building with me (thus ensuring I won't need it )


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Susan is here already
<looks around nervously, waiting for lightning to strike>


Yay for trips to Minnesota! Wish we were going...

Ann, stay safe!

Deb, sounds like some good reading time, too!

Betsy


----------



## luvmy4brats

Good Morning everybody!

Looks like it's going to be a beautiful day. I'm headed out for today's 5 mile stroll before it warms up anymore

Ann, Have a safe trip!
Daphne, Sending warm thoughts your way...

Everyone else, have a great day!


----------



## Jeff

Good morning, everyone. Susan's here already? I must have been outside on the deck listening to quadraphonic mockingbirds too long. We have an excess of sunshine but I can't figure out how to upload it.


----------



## David Derrico

Betsy the Quilter said:


> David,
> 
> don't worry about what time it is...it's always morning somewhere! Just ask "Susan in VA" (Good Morning thread inside humor--Susan often posts here at 11PM EDT).
> 
> Betsy


Oh yeah, good point &#8230; I can just claim to be posting from Hawaii or something. 

As for the weather report where I really am (South Florida), it's hot. Please check back in 5 months or so when I might have something different to report on the weather front.


----------



## drenee

David, about January/February when those of us in the north are fighting snowy and icy conditions we will live vicariously through you.
deb


----------



## Ann in Arlington

Good Morning from Sodus Bay, NY.  I can see Canada!  (Well, not quite -- I'd have to take the boat or the jet ski a little way out into the bay.  (And then I'd probably only be able to see more of Lake Ontario.  (I think it's Ontario.  )))

Daylight comes very early here. . . . .brother has good internet connection but once the rest of the family gets here it'll be a 'no computer' zone.  Still, the only thing planned for today is laziness.  

Ann


----------



## Jeff

Good morning, everyone. It looks like another beautiful day in the neighborhood.

Ann, from Sodus Bay can you see Mexico?


----------



## loonlover

Good morning all.  Woke up earlier than I would have liked.

I have a doctor's appointment this morning about my foot, then maybe some housework.

There is a heat advisory today from 1 to 5 PM with a forecast of 97 as the high.  Sounds like a good day to spend inside.

Hope everyone has a great start to their weekend.


----------



## geoffthomas

Good Morning from Derwood on a beautiful Friday.
It is pretty, but better because it is the end of the work week.
Ann be careful you don't strain your eyes too much and come back safely.
LL good wishes for the visit to the doc.
Deb - continued good health.

60 here going up to 83 and sunny all day - pretty good growing weather (for the crops).


----------



## Sean Sweeney

Morning gang. Gorgeous day here in the Commonwealth. 71 degrees right now, a high of 90 expected.

Watching the World Cup. Brainstorming a short story between halves. 

Oooooooooooooooooooooooooooooh USA, USA, USA, USAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA!!


----------



## Leslie

Good morning,

An absolutely beyond gorgeous early summer morning here in Maine. 76 degrees, sunny, blue sky, PERFECT! It is helping me forget the not-so-perfect thing that happened at midnight last night.  

I hope everyone has a fabulous day!

L


----------



## drenee

Good Friday morning.  My last day of playing secretary for a while.  
I have a call in to the doctor's office to get MRI results.  Keep your fingers crossed.
Ann, enjoy your lazy day.  
LL, hope everything goes okay at your dr. appointment.  
Have a great one.
deb


----------



## Margaret

Good morning, everyone!  I got to sleep in a bit today, and I am heading out to have breakfast with friends from school ( our summer Friday tradition), but I wanted to stop in here and say hi!  It looks as though we are going to have a lovely day here - warm, sunny, low humidity.  Loon Lover, good luck at the doctor's.  Ann. enjoy your family.  John, enjoy the game, and "Go USA!" Deb, my fingers (and toes) are crossed for you.  Leslie, what happened at midnight?   To all - enjoy your Fridays!


----------



## Susan in VA

Good morning! Looks beautiful out again. As Geoff says, great growing weather for the gardens.



Ann in Arlington said:


> Still, the only thing planned for today is laziness.


And how is this different from your_ other _days after April 15th?  

It's not yet 10 AM, and DD is already starting to pack her mini-suitcase for the weekend. We'll be leaving early tomorrow morning, and will be away for ONE night, and she's obsessing over how many spare clothes to bring.   I hope she outgrows this...

Jeff, the copy of_ Lonely _arrived in yesterday's mail, thank you!! I'm posting that here instead of in a PM because I thought people would be amused to hear the the postal route from Texas to Virginia apparently goes via Philadelphia and New York City.... there are fresh postmarks from both of them on the box.


----------



## Leslie

Margaret said:


> Leslie, what happened at midnight? To all - enjoy your Fridays!


Um, that team from the other coast, those guys who wear the blue and gold uniforms beat the CELTICS for the NBA championship.


----------



## Annalog

Good Morning! Last day of vacation; I will be driving back to Mom's house by a different scenic route after we finish packing. We will be going from beautiful and warm (high 80s/low 90s F) to beautiful and hot (100s). Not sure if I will drive to Benson tonight or stay at Mom's house and drive home in the morning.

Deb, hoping for good results. LL, hope all is OK at Dr. appt. Leslie, hope today is much better than whatever happened at midnight. Everyone, hope today and the weekend is as wonderful for you and your loved ones as our vacation has been for me and my mom.


----------



## Jane917

Good morning from Olympia, WA. I am looking out over Puget Sound. We stayed here last night with friends while working our way to the ocean for a few days of fishing and fun with some of the kids. 

Leslie, out here on the other coast, even DH and the kids are saying "Oh [email protected]#$" about the NBA results. Seems there are not a lot of fans of a particular player whose initials are the same as Kindle Boards.


----------



## Jeff

Susan in VA said:


> ...I thought people would be amused to hear that the postal route from Texas to Virginia apparently goes via Philadelphia and New York City.... there are fresh postmarks from both of them on the box.


Guess that darned pony got lost again. Gertie sent me a package by priority mail ten days ago that still hasn't showed up.

Since Ann hasn't answered my question about seeing Mexico from Sodus Bay, NY I had better explain that there's a village called Mexico near Sodus Bay.


----------



## drenee

Oncologist called a few minutes ago.  MRI showed scattered abnormalities (they were visible in January) with no changes since January.  Another MRI in 6 months.  
So...not 100% clear, but not bad news either.  Status quo.
deb


----------



## geoffthomas

Deb,
We are going to claim "no bad news" as a wonderful result.
Please keep us informed - ((((hugs)))))


----------



## drenee

Thank you, Geoff.  That's what I'm doing.  
deb


----------



## Andra

Happy Friday!
We had to go to San Antonio today to scout the 2nd location for our August Commission Meeting - we got bumped from the first one.
This one is going to require more work to get it setup as a meeting space, but it will work.  The cool thing is that it's just a block from the hotel along the River Walk so that will be very convenient.
Thank God it's almost time to go home.  It's been a long week.
Deb - I agree, no bad news is great!!


----------



## drenee

Errrr.  Saturday morning and I've been awake for an hour and a half. 
For one thing, I'm hungry. Still at moms and there was no dinner last night. My mom's thinking is that her and her husband went out to breakfast (at 8 am) so why would they need dinner?  I was not informed of this and did not stop on my way home and pick up anything. And mom doesn't keep a lot of groceries. I have lost a pound and a half living here this week. 
Supposed to be super hot today. Family reunion later today. 
deb


----------



## Susan in VA

Poor Deb....  but at least there'll be lots of food at the reunion, right?

Good morning, everyone.  On our way out to the airport in half an hour, heading for the Twin Cities.  

Have a great weekend!


----------



## drenee

Safe travels, Susan. Have fun. 
deb


----------



## Margaret

Good morning, everyone!  Stcky and hot here today and for the next few days.  We are fortunate to be finished with school. I am planning a lazy day today.  Tomorrow I leave for a four day reading workshop, so I have topack today, but that is about all.  Susan, have a fun and safe trip.  Deb, enjoy the reunion and get something to eat.  I wish I could send some food your way, or at least the pound and a half you lost.  Wouldn't it be great if we could share those?  Enjoy your Saturdays.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Good Morning!

Susan, you've left for the airport already, but have a good trip!
Margeret, enjoy your lazy day!
Deb, I found the pound and a half you lost.  It's at my house, on my hips.  And no bad news is indeed good news!
Andra, love San Antonio--say hi to my girlfriend Gail who just moved there (and is whipping me at Words With Friends).

Hummingbirds at the feeder and the baby phoebes aren't babies anymore...we're going to be empty esters soon!

Betsy


----------



## Sean Sweeney

Morning everyone... it's going to be a hot one! It's 71 degrees right now with a high of 87 scheduled. We're supposed to have thunderstorms late, as long as they happen any time after midnight.


----------



## Sean Sweeney

Jane917 said:


> Leslie, out here on the other coast, even DH and the kids are saying "Oh [email protected]#$" about the NBA results. Seems there are not a lot of fans of a particular player whose initials are the same as Kindle Boards.


Seeing as though that player should be in prison for rape... that team shouldn't have any additional titles. But I'm of the opinion that the NBA is akin to the WWE, as in games are fixed. The referees are crooked.

And seriously, I haven't watched a game in two years, but how can you explain to me that a team gets blown out by 35 one game, and the next comes back to win by 35?


----------



## loonlover

Good morning all.  Arose earlier than I wanted to, but I went to bed earlier again last night.

We are under a heat advisory until 7PM Sunday.  I'm sure glad I am not one of those that works the parking lots at and around the arena.  

Sort of a lazy Saturday until time to go work the Chris Tomlin/TobyMac concert at 4.  The podiatrist said it was okay to go ahead and work.  

Have a great Saturday.  Susan, have a safe trip and Deb, enjoy the reunion.


----------



## luvmy4brats

Good morning from the eastern shore. You can tell that summer is here because all the local produce stands are open. Have to be careful when driving now too. The corn grows incredibly fast and completely changes the landscape. If I'm not careful, I zip right past my turns. 

Deb, I hope there's plenty of food at the reunion for you. Eat up!
Susan, have a safe trip!
Margaret, sounds like a fun day you've got planned. Enjoy!
Betsy, I think my barn swallows hatched yesterday, bit I can't get close enough to check. They start dive-bombing me!


----------



## jpmorgan49

Good Morning from Joliet.  We had some big winds and rain last night but we now have a beautiful morning. It's Sunny and 69 right now with a high of 87.  We've had 11 days with rain so far this month but this weekend looks GREAT!
jp


----------



## geoffthomas

Good Saturday Morning from Derwood, MD.
It is 70 now with an expected high of 88 and sunny (and humid) all day.

Have a nice one.


----------



## Jeff

Good morning, everyone. It's already too hot to mow the lawn so I'll have to wait until dusk and hope it cools off a little. Have a great weekend.


----------



## Leslie

Good morning everyone,

Sunny here and already 82 degrees. We are off to NH later today for a picnic/family get-together with Tony's cousins and aunt. This is all very last minute--Tony's aunt is not well and there is some thought this might be the last time for all the family to be together with her. Hopefully it will be a good time and not too depressing.

L


----------



## drenee

Leslie, have a safe trip and enjoy your family. 
deb


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Leslie said:


> Good morning everyone,
> 
> Sunny here and already 82 degrees. We are off to NH later today for a picnic/family get-together with Tony's cousins and aunt. This is all very last minute--Tony's aunt is not well and there is some thought this might be the last time for all the family to be together with her. Hopefully it will be a good time and not too depressing.
> 
> L


Cherish the time with your aunt-in-law for what it is today and try not to think of the future! It's great that you can do this. Have a good trip!

Betsy


----------



## Leslie

Thanks, deb and Betsy --- you are absolutely right and I will focus on being together and being in the moment.

L


----------



## Andra

Good Morning.  As Jeff mentioned earlier, it's definitely a scorcher today.  I've been weeding the front flowerbed today and needed a break.  I'll head back out again in a few since it's still shady up there.
Leslie, enjoy your visit.


----------



## Daphne

Good morning for yesterday and today (even though it's afternoon here). Where do the days go? Hope you all enjoy a good weekend.


----------



## luvmy4brats

Now here's a first....

Good Morning from the hot and sticky Eastern Shore. Our high today is expected to be around 94 and humid Air quality is supposed to be poor   So I'm up early to get my walk in. After that, it's laundry day and quite possibly take Hubs out tobreakfast for Daddy's Day!

I hope you all have a great day!   and Happy Father's Day!!!


----------



## Leslie

Good morning,

64 degrees this morning here in southern Maine. I was up past midnight (late for me) and of course, I am wide awake at 6 am. I think I may go back to bed and read for awhile after checking in here.

We had a very nice time at the party yesterday. FOUR generations of family members were celebrating birthdays that all fall at 30 year intervals: Aunt Snooks (the matriarch) (90), daughter Mickie (60), grand-daughter Sarah (30), and great-grandson Connor (1 month).

It was funny because Tony and I were the only people at the party calling Aunt Snooks by that name. Everyone else was calling her "Mom" or some variation on Grandmom. Finally, about two-thirds of the way through the evening, someone commented on Aunt Snooks, wondering why we were calling her that. "Because that's her name..." It was a childhood/family nickname and Tony's mother (Snooks' older sister) always called her that. Her husband did too, when she was younger, but I guess as she got older he switched to Irene (her real name). He's been dead for 7 years so we were the last standard-bearers of the Snooks nickname.

L


----------



## Margaret

Good morning, everyone!  Happy Fathers' Day to all the Dads!  It is going to be hot and sticky in the Philadelphia area today and for the next few days.  Heather, you are smart to get your walk in early. Leslie, the family get together sounds as though it will be a happy memory.  I am leaving for a workshop today.  Five teachers from my school are going.  We have been doing this every year for a while now.  We share a suite at a hotel, bring some snacks and wine, swim in the hotel pool, go out for dinner, play trivia and other games at night, and we do attend the workshop sessions. I even take notes!  It is actually like a mini vacation.  I most likely will not have access to a computer until I get home on Wednesday. Talk to you then.  Enjoy the beginning of your week!


----------



## Jeff

Good morning, all. Should hit 100 today in the heart of Texas. If you don't mind it doesn't matter.


----------



## geoffthomas

Good morning on a bright Sunday in Derwood, MD.
It is 74 now with expected high of 89 (maybe more?).
Sunny all day - as Heather said sticky - the metro area is expecting 95 or so.
No rain expected. I have watered the things that NEED it this am.

Have a great father's day.


----------



## Andra

Good Morning from hot and sticky Texas.  Summer is a little late this year, but it's here with a vengence now.
DH is packing up to head to Houston for a week of Remedy training and I am heading to Corpus to teach some classes.  But I should get some time to spend on the beach and with my niece!
Happy Father's Day to all dads.


----------



## Annalog

Good morning. Happy Father's Day.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Good Morning!

Went out for a walk this morning (the KB Walking Klub keeps me moving!) it was already 82 degrees and VERY HUMID.  Gross.

Going off to Father's Day cookout with the sons/grandkids.  Happy Father's Day, everyone!

Betsy


----------



## loonlover

Happy Father's Day and good morning.  

It is 80 here going to 90 something with the heat advisory being extended through 7 PM Monday.

I managed to sleep until 8 (something about leaving the arena at 11 and then it being almost 1 by the time I had a bite to eat and iced my heel).  Before signing on here I decided to get the potato and chicken salad made.  At least one meal for the day is taken care of.


----------



## drenee

Good morning and Happy Fathers Day to all dads. 
It is very pleasant here this morning. I'm sitting outside at moms eating raspberries and drinking tea. The storm must have taken some of the humidity away. Not sure it will stay away today. 
Bridal shower this afternoon and then I finally get to go home for a couple days. 
Jeff, mind over matter, good one.
deb


----------



## Marguerite

Good morning from foggy and drizzly pacific northwest.  I keep telling myself that if we were still living in San Diego county we would still have weather of this type with June Gloom, but I was hoping for a little sun shine by now.  I will have to take my kids to eastern Washington to see it soon.  

Great Father's Day breakfast, in honor of our San Diego beginnings, we had homemade Chorizo and eggs burritos with guacamole,  YUM!  DH will take my oldest daughter to see the new puppy that we can bring home next week while my youngest and I bake him a Father's Day cake.

Wish me luck in the training department.  I haven't trained a dog in 11 years and I hope that I remember how!  The last time we lived in a one story house and this time it's a two story house so I am a little worried about night time potty training.  Any suggestions from people that have done this?  Would you keep him upstairs with you so that he doesn't get lonely or leave him downstairs so that you have a shorter distance to outside where he needs to potty?


----------



## loonlover

I can't believe I'm the first one here this morning.  Everyone must have been able to sleep in or is very busy.  I did not really want to get up this early, but my first physical therapy is at 9 AM and II was good enough to re-schedule his for 8:30 so we only had to make one trip today.

Good morning all.  Have a great day!


----------



## Annalog

Good morning. I can't believe that I am up this early either.  Could not sleep and got up before the alarm went off. Back to work today.


----------



## intinst

Well for Loonlover and I to be among the first to post to this thread is very unusual. Very hot and humid, with heat index warnings for the afternoons through at least tomorrow. Be careful and stay hydrated!


----------



## geoffthomas

Good Monday Morning from Derwood, MD.
72 now, high expected 87 and sunny and humid all day.

Have a wonderful day.


----------



## jpmorgan49

Good Morning from Joliet! It's 69 with a high of 87 today with Thunderstorms. I'm getting ready to go to the Joliet Hospice sponsored Grief Camp for Children. I will be one of the counselors for children ages 5-12 that have lost a loved one this year.  The Camp is through Thursday.
Have a Great Day!


----------



## Leslie

Good morning everyone,

77 degrees this morning. Happy first day of summer!

I was out late with Hannah, seeing *Rent* at the Maine State Music Theater. I had never seen it before although I certainly have heard plenty about it. I am glad to have seen it, and glad to have seen it as a live performance, but I don't think it will go on my list of favorite musicals. Once is probably enough.

Free Clinic day today for me...

L


----------



## drenee

Holiday for me today.  West Virginia's birthday was yesterday and today is the observed holiday.  
I have some errands to run today.  Need to go to the post office, so I'll go to Ohio.  Have to stop
by the Ohio library anyway to see if they can help me figure out why I can't download audiobooks
to my iPod.  
Have a great Monday.
deb


----------



## Jeff

Good morning, everyone. It's a perfect 74 degrees in the heart of Texas - but we'll be paying for it soon.


----------



## Andra

Good Morning Everyone. It looks like a beautiful day for a drive to the coast. 
I may not be on much the next few days. My folks still have dial-up and I just can't stand it for extended browsing.


----------



## drenee

Andra, have a good time.  We'll miss you.
deb


----------



## luvmy4brats

Good Morning! I'm out of bed, but not awake. I'm afraid to look at the weather report, so I'll just say it's still yucky. The good news is that there's no walking on the schedule today. I just get to play the Wii. 

Andra, have a safe trip!


----------



## Susan in VA

Good morning! The weather thingy says 85 degrees, going up to 91. And no doubt unpleasantly humid. We're back from our little trip (DD's dad's family reunion) and we have a very long to-do list for today, so I'll be missing hanging out on KB for yet another day.... <sigh>

Enjoy the day, everyone


----------



## Sean Sweeney

I don't know if I should say good morning or not, since all I did was take a brief nap yesterday afternoon and a brief nap early this morning. So in truth, I think it's still Sunday.


----------



## Tip10

Good morning from St Louis where its currently miserably Hot heading to extremely uncomfortably hot on the way to dangerously hot.  Tomorrow's forecast is for deadly hot. Temps pushing up towards 100 with heat indexes supposed to be well above the 105 mark for the next couple of days...

All of you out in the hot parts of the country try and stay comfortable and watch the heat -- it can be sneaky dangerous!!

For those not currently in the scorching parts -- ENJOY it!!


----------



## cheerio

Good late morning


----------



## Leslie

Good morning everyone,

57 degrees right now and another lovely summer day is planned for all of us here in southern Maine. Enjoy Tuesday, everyone!

L


----------



## drenee

Good Tuesday morning.  Strong storms this morning.  
deb


----------



## geoffthomas

73 now - going to 90.
partly cloudy chance of tstorms.


----------



## Annalog

Good morning everyone. Sunny, hot, and dry for a couple more days before a predicted day of rain. (The original prediction was for rain Wednesday and Thursday but now it is just Thursday.) Be safe.


----------



## Sean Sweeney

Morning all. 72 degrees right now in the Commonwealth with a high of 84 expected... but I'm shivering in the air conditioning. Already took care of two blog posts -- one with this week's installment of GALAXY and another on the pricing wars -- and am just getting ready for the World Cup. 

I may even start my new short story at some point today.

Hope everyone has a phantasmagorical day!


----------



## luvmy4brats

Good Morning! Another hot and sticky day one here on the Eastern Shore. Everybody have a great day!


----------



## loonlover

Good morning.  Still under a heat advisory until 7 PM.

Hope to make a trip to the LR farmer's market today.  It is much less crowded on Tuesday than Saturday, and there is still plenty to choose from.

Have a great Tuesday.


----------



## Ann in Arlington

Good Morning from Schenectady NY. . . .where it's currently about 68, going up to 83 with low humidity. A far cry from the 94 predicted at home, according to my phone. AND my aunt and uncle have a pool  but they don't have WiFi  but _that_ gave me the opportunity to test out using my DROID as a modem and it works great!

Lazy day today by the pool. . . . .and heading home tomorrow. .. . . .


----------



## The Atomic Bookworm

'morning gang!

The dude in my WeatherRadio says that it's going to go up to 100 degrees here in Downtown Dallas with an expected humidity of about 50%. Mind you, I grew up in this kind of weather, but there was a beach nearby.

Where's a beach when you need one?


----------



## Andra

The Atomic Bookworm said:


> Where's a beach when you need one?


I just got a break and am checking in from Corpus. It's hot and humid (what a surprise) - the beach is close enough to be calling. I think I need to drive over to Mustang Island State Park this afternoon when I am finished with work...


----------



## drenee

Andra, how's your foot doing?
deb


----------



## Susan in VA

Good afternoon, folks.  Currently 93 degrees here, and humid.  Pool slug weather!  Guess I'll take along some paperwork and do it there....  a semi-slug, at least.


----------



## Andra

deb, my foot's doing better since I gave up and pulled out the walking boot. It's just hot, especially in South Texas. Tomorrow will be the real test since I am teaching and will be standing all day.


----------



## Jeff

Duh!

I logged in at 5:00 this morning and went to work on the author/genre thing then forgot to say good morning. Hope everyone had a great day.


----------



## Andra

Good Morning. 
I have to stop at a pharmacy on the way to work this morning for allergy meds. I've only been here a day and I'm already miserable with congestion - it usually takes longer than that to get me. A fun fact I discovered last night: kb is faster on my BB than my mother's dial-up. I wonder if there is a way I can get to a picture-light version of kb on the computer.


----------



## Leslie

Good morning,

63 degrees and rainy here in Westbrook this morning. I've been on a shopping spree: new sheets and a comforter for the bed from LL Bean, some clothes for me; an overhead fan/light for the new porch and also wall sconces. Today I order up furniture--woowee! A teak table and four chairs. My poor credit card is smokin'. LOL

edit: it turned into 6 chairs. But by calling on the phone, I was able to finagle a deal on the cushions...

L


----------



## geoffthomas

Had violent thunderstorm last night.
several inches within 1/2 hour.
Lot of medium size branches down.
Fortunately my house was undamaged.
Garden received a pounding but will make it through.

72 now - going up to 92 sunny humid (yeah).

Have a good day.


----------



## loonlover

Good morning all.

It is 75 going to 94 today with a slight chance of thundershowers.

PT for both of us today, and at the same time.  Otherwise, no definite plans.  

Hope everyone has a good day.


----------



## crebel

I haven't been posting for a while.  Lots of catching up to do.  Good Morning to all and have a safe and happy day.


----------



## Jeff

Andra said:


> I wonder if there is a way I can get to a picture-light version of kb on the computer.


http://www.kboards.com/index.php?wap2

Good morning, everyone.


----------



## luvmy4brats

Good Morning everybody! Another day, same forecast..Hot and sticky. We had a thunderstorm last night that really didn't give us much rain, but it put on an amazing show. Lots of lightning and thunder. One of my cats got stuck outside in it for a bit.

No walking for me today, but the elliptical is summoning me  

Leslie, I hope we get to see some pictures of your spoils of shopping.


----------



## Sean Sweeney

78 degrees, high of 87 expected. Sorry to be so brief... but you know what's happening at 10.

OOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOH USA, USA, USA, USAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA


----------



## Annalog

Jeff said:


> http://www.kboards.com/index.php?wap2
> 
> Good morning, everyone.


Thanks for posting the link. I pulled out the netbook to post instead of using my K2 so that it would be easier to post the link.  Also, most browsers allow turning off automatic loading of images. I used to do that when I was on dial-up and then would click on the image placeholder if I wanted to see the image. Then only that image would load.

Good morning. Predicted highs of 103 to 107 F (Benson to Tucson) with scattered clouds and humidity of less than 20% (currently 12% and 15%). Possible thundershowers this afternoon in Benson. I don't really expect rain until 4th of July.


----------



## Leslie

luvmy4brats said:


> Leslie, I hope we get to see some pictures of your spoils of shopping.


Since you asked...

Overhead light and fan:










Wall sconces:










Table and chairs:










The table expands to comfortably seat six:










The table won't be shipped until the first week in August but the chairs are on their way, as are the lights. Woo-wee!

L


----------



## Jeff

Where's the porch?


----------



## Leslie

Jeff said:


> Where's the porch?


I should get a picture of that, shouldn't I? LOL.

The porch is on the back of the house. Right now it has a floor, all the framing and a roof. No screens yet, no door but we are making steady progress.

L


----------



## Margaret

Good afternoon, everyone!  I just got in from my workshop.  It is VERY hot outside.  The Reading Institute Workshop that I have been attending for the last six or seven years, decided to change its focus to science for this year, although it is still called the Reading Institute.  So I spent three days listening to some fairly decent speakers who had very little to do with what I actually do.  I did pick up 15 professional credits, but I usually find some things to try out in my classes.  Not this year!  Leslie the furniture looks great, now we need a picture of everything put together.  Enjoy (what is left of) your Wednesdays!


----------



## Margaret

Good morning, everyone!  It is already over eighty degrees and very humid outside.  Supposedly things will be a bit cooler tomorrow.  I am meeting friends for breakfast and then will be catching up with some things around the house, laundry, etc.  Enjoy your Thursdays!


----------



## Jeff

Good morning, everyone. It's a pleasant morning going to be a hot afternoon. Hope you all have a great day.


----------



## Leslie

Good morning everyone,

68 degree right now and a little bit foggy. My husband is in line at the Apple store for his new iPhone...

L


----------



## Daphne

My mornings seem to be blending in together. Still sunny here in England. We must be due a thunderstorm - definition of an English summer "three hot days followed by a thunderstorm."


----------



## Andra

Good Morning. It's already hot here - what a surprise.
I'm waiting on my students for today. We are doing advanced stuff today so it should be fun. We've made plans to meet my brother and family for dinner so I will get to see my niece today!


----------



## Ann in Arlington

Good Morning!  Back in Arlington where it is HOT.  Wow. . . Like Africa Hot.

Lots of Laundry to do before we head out again on Sunday. . . . . . .


----------



## Annalog

Good morning everyone. Still sunny with highs of 100+ F and low humidity in southern Arizona. Monsoon is getting nearer as the humidity got up to 40% last night in Benson while it was only 2% in Tucson.

Daphne, you reminded me of my only trip to England. It was a week-long business trip more than 20 years ago. I arrived near the end of an unusual 3 month long drought. I had a Sunday off to walk around London when the temperature was 95F with low humidity. It did not rain at all until I was being driven to the airport and that was just a few sprinkles. The previous year I has been on a three week business trip to Australia, near Sydney, at the end of November/beginning of December when it had been cloudy and rained nearly every day. I know it is wrong but, based on my memories, England is hot and sunny while Australia is cold and rainy!


----------



## crebel

Good Morning!  We actually have a forecast of three whole days with no rain and lower humidity.  It is only 64 and sunny right now, wonderful.  Hopefully the ground will be able to dry out some.  Yesterday evening we had 2" of rain in about 15 minutes.  Our creek overflowed its banks for the third time in the last 10 days, but no water in the basement this time!

Leslie, I love the furniture (especially the table) and lights.  Andra, enjoy your time with family!

Everyone have a safe and happy day.


----------



## loonlover

Hot and humid again this morning.  No surprise there - just very thankful for AC.  

I started out on the bike yesterday morning at therapy.  I expected the thighs to be sore this morning.  Wrong.  It is my lower back and my knees.  Guess I better pay more attention to my posture tomorrow.  The heel is not hurting as much and the therapist said the muscles were not as tight yesterday.  Guess between the boot and the therapy something is working.

Hope everyone has a good day.


----------



## Daniel Arenson

Morning everyone.  Haven't visited the good morning / weather thread in a while.  

Hot, humid, and occasionally rainy here.  But at least no earthquakes so far (we did have one yesterday).

Getting ready to watch some World Cup!


----------



## Susan in VA

Good morning everyone! Tropical temps here again today, and DD is at a day camp until late afternoon so I'm planning a productive day here.



Annalog said:


> Daphne, you reminded me of my only trip to England. It was a week-long business trip more than 20 years ago. I arrived near the end of an unusual 3 month long drought. I had a Sunday off to walk around London when the temperature was 95F with low humidity. It did not rain at all until I was being driven to the airport and that was just a few sprinkles. The previous year I has been on a three week business trip to Australia, near Sydney, at the end of November/beginning of December when it had been cloudy and rained nearly every day. I know it is wrong but, based on my memories, England is hot and sunny while Australia is cold and rainy!


This reminded me of my last trip there, in summer of 1996 for a convention -- it was the middle of a heat wave and I remember traipsing around Kew Gardens in 90-plus weather with a new convention-friend from Sydney, and noting that she seemed_ much _more comfortable in the heat than I was... she even wore makeup and it wasn't smeared or anything... I do like temps over 85, but only for lying around by the pool!


----------



## Sean Sweeney

Morning everyone! Watching the World Cup, wondering what's going to happen at Wimbledon today. 84 degrees right now, high of 86 expected.

I booked my second library talk of the summer yesterday evening. So I guess that's my bump of the day.


----------



## Martel47

Good morning.  I have to mow my lawn today, but want to see the end of that record-breaking match at Wimbledon.  I might not get to mowing if it goes on again like the last two days.  Also watching Slovakia beating Italy.


----------



## geoffthomas

It is warm in Derwood, MD.
90 now, going up to at least 93.
In the metro area 98 or so is expected.
scattered severe storms are forecast with 50% probability of precipitation.

Have a wonderful day.


----------



## Daphne

Annalog said:


> Good morning everyone. Still sunny with highs of 100+ F and low humidity in southern Arizona. Monsoon is getting nearer as the humidity got up to 40% last night in Benson while it was only 2% in Tucson.
> 
> Daphne, you reminded me of my only trip to England. It was a week-long business trip more than 20 years ago. I arrived near the end of an unusual 3 month long drought. I had a Sunday off to walk around London when the temperature was 95F with low humidity. It did not rain at all until I was being driven to the airport and that was just a few sprinkles. The previous year I has been on a three week business trip to Australia, near Sydney, at the end of November/beginning of December when it had been cloudy and rained nearly every day. I know it is wrong but, based on my memories, England is hot and sunny while Australia is cold and rainy!


Trying to cast my mind back - I must have been quite a child then  - actually it coincides with my trip to the US (Toledo, I think) when I spent the whole time feeling queasy. It was only when I returned home that I discovered that I was pregnant with my first child (daughter, now nearly 22). I just remember a crazy urge to eat burgers the whole time and the fact that they made a wonderful long-island-iced-tea at the hotel I was staying at. It must have done her good, she turned out a real sweetheart.


----------



## loonlover

There is something wrong here.  I'm the first to post for the second time this week.

Early therapy for me this morning; II goes at his usual time of 11:00.  

Good morning all.

After therapy is a trip to Walmart, then a call time of 4:00 PM at the arena today.  

Hope everyone has a great start to their weekend.


----------



## Edward C. Patterson

75 degrees in the Lehigh Valley - clear as a bell.

Ed Patterson


----------



## Jeff

Ah, here comes the sun. I'm going out to sit on the deck and drink coffee. Meanwhile, good morning, everyone.


----------



## Ann in Arlington

Good Morning all. . . .currently 75 and not supposed to be as hot today. . . .high of 'only' 90. 

On the agenda:  finish laundry, finish making pulled pork and pulled beef for our trip . . . .we're responsible with one of the other brothers for dinner on Monday.

Which reminds me:  I have a good pork recipe. . . hawai'ian style and it's cooking away. . . .anyone got a good beef recipe?  I've asked my brother for the one they use but he may not get back to me before Saturday morning when I'd have to put it in the crockpot at the latest. . . . where's that recipe thread when you need it!    Anyway, the other brother is also doing a pork with a particular BBQ sauce they like. . . . . and I'm open to suggestions on what to season the beef with! 

Have a great day, everyone!


----------



## Margaret

God morning, everyone!  It is still warm, but not as muggy here.  It should be a relatively comfortable day.  Loonlover, I hope the therapy sessions go well.  Ann, sorry - I can't help with a recipe for pulled beef.  I have only done pulled pork.  The Hawaiian pork sounds great though.  Could you post the recipe when you have some time?  I have nothing special to do today.  That is the beauty of the summer time!  Enjoy your Fridays.


----------



## Ann in Arlington

Margaret said:


> I have only done pulled pork.


Do you have a recipe for that? I'm willing to experiment on DH's family.


----------



## Tip10

Ann in Arlington said:


> . . . .anyone got a good beef recipe?


Ann, 
This is a BBQ that's not really a traditional BBQ - the sauce is stolen from an Emril dipping sauce originally intended for a smoked brisket. I actually use it for both beef and pork - wife likes pork better but both are good.

EDIT: I cut the recipe out and posted it over int he thread Ann started -- http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,27749.0.html

Oh, and Good morning all!


----------



## Annalog

Good morning. Hot, humid, and overcast in Tucson. Monsoon is definitely on the way.

Daphne, I checked my travel record. My trip to England was 22-30 July 1989; my guess was close.


----------



## Ann in Arlington

That looks yummy Tip. . . .I assume I can substitute whatever hot sauce we have?  What's Emril's Essence?  Can it be made ahead and reheated a couple of days later?  We hope to do most of the cooking here at home and then just do last minute prep there. . . . .

OH, and I went ahead and started a thread so even the non-morning folks might see it.


----------



## intinst

Whoa, there for a minute I thought I had gone to one of the recipe threads by mistake! Good morning, everyone. Hot and humid here with a chance of rain in the afternoon, AR in the summer standard forecast.Be careful out there.


----------



## Leslie

Good morning everybody,

75 degrees and a beautiful sunny day here in Maine. I am working away on writing projects then I head to the office. Have a great Friday, everyone!

L


----------



## Tip10

Ann, we routinely freeze it and reheat it later (its one of my wife's favorite things to take for lunch -- just a small tub of BBQ, some cheese and crackers) so yeah -- it reheats very well.  If you are going to re-heat in a crock I'd reserve some of the sauce -- (by the way that amount of sauce is good for a LOT of meat -- I just made up 11 pounds of pork loin and it took all the sauce but I had enough).

I'll post the recipe for Essence on the other thread -- it a combo of spices -- is also available as a commercial product.


----------



## Andra

Happy Friday!
I am with my Mom this morning in Corpus waiting to see my niece dance. Then she's going back to Taft with us. It's gonna be hard to go back to Austin today...


----------



## Sean Sweeney

Morning everyone. 76 degrees here in the Commonwealth, a high of 85 expected. Supposed to be very dry. Drinking coffee, watching the final day of the Group Stages and getting ready for tomorrow's big USA-Ghana match.

Hope everyone has a great day, because I know I will: I'll be starting a short story later today, after football.


----------



## geoffthomas

Good Morning on a lovely Friday.
Warm and sunny and humid.
still good for the garden.
We were visited by deer, one of which jumped into the veg garden. I had only a 4 foot "gate" up and nibbled some - left hoof prints.  Last evening I put up the 7 foot deer mesh that I had intended to put over the opening.  Fortunately it did a minimum of damage.

Have a great day.


----------



## crebel

A late Good Morning to all.  The van is almost packed for our week-long trip to Milwaukee for meetings.  If I can't yank DH's laptop away from him (or remember how to log in since the home computer is set to forever), everyone have a terrific, safe and happy weekend and next week.  I'll be able to check back in on the 3rd for sure.


----------



## geoffthomas

Chris,
be careful and have a good time - even if you are going for meetings.
You will be in our thoughts while you are gone.
Just sayin......


----------



## cheerio

Still waiting on the heater and AC guy to show up

Good Morning to me


----------



## Martel47

Great weather for a garage sale today.

I have to get rid of all my DTBs now that I have the Kindle.


----------



## Daphne

Good morning all. Enjoy your weekend.


----------



## Ann in Arlington

Good Morning! Another hot one on tap. . . . got to finish laundry and organize things to pack. . . . and make sure the cars are in the driveway 'cause they'll be resurfacing our street during the time we're gone. . . .probably should give the neighbors the keys, just in case. . .oh, and better tell the neighbors we'll be gone so they can watch for mail and newspapers and stuff. . . . .and leave a check for the cleaning lady who should come Tuesday. . . .which means make sure there's bedding left out for her to change the sheets. . . . .better check the whether so I know _what _to pack. . . . I think I need a real list. . . . .

Have a great day, everyone!


----------



## Geoffrey

Good morning.  The good news is its not supposed to break 100 again today.  The other good news is I don't have to put in an extra 8hrs of work today.  all in all, a good start.


----------



## Andra

Good Morning Everyone!  I didn't make it back to Austin yesterday - it's hard to resist a 4-year-old...
So I am getting stuff together to head back this morning. I hope traffic is lighter than it was Monday when I came down.


----------



## Annalog

Good morning and happy Saturday. Forecast here is 100+ F today and also for the next few days. At least the mornings are a bit cooler. I will be working on the outside pen so I plan to drink a lot of ice water (and will probably eat some of the ice before it melts ).

EDIT: Currently(6:30 a.m.) partly cloudy and 71 F with humidity of 51%; it will be sunny later. I have just moved all of the assorted lumber, plywood, chipboard, etc. that DH had stacked in front of the 15 foot long floor-to-ceiling shelves on the north wall of the large shed. DH thinks that somewhere on those shelves is where he put the hardware, about 5 years ago, for attaching the chain link to the kennel frame. Now I need him to wake up so that I will know what to look for (box, bag, size, etc.).


----------



## Jeff

Only 99 today, deep in the heart of Texas. Good morning, everyone.


----------



## Margaret

Good morning, everyone!  I was going to say that our weather is hot today, but compared to what the rest of you are experiencing a 91 degree high sounds almost comfortable.  I am heading out for a day at Sesame Place with my daughter, son, and the grandchildren. Thank goodness for water rides.  Enjoy your Saturdays.


----------



## Leslie

Good morning,

72 degrees and I am enjoying our natural air conditioning this morning. A high of 74 is predicted. My husband just arrived with 4 rolls of screening. The porch gets screened in today!

L


----------



## Geoffrey

Margaret said:


> Good morning, everyone! I was going to say that our weather is hot today, but compared to what the rest of you are experiencing a 91 degree high sounds almost comfortable. I am heading out for a day at Sesame Place with my daughter, son, and the grandchildren. Thank goodness for water rides. Enjoy your Saturdays.


heh. Yesterday was cloudy and raining off and on in Dallas ... when I stepped outside after work, it was only about 88 degrees. I was so happy and didn't care there were dark clouds building in the distance - the last time it was that cool out was in April and I was almost chilly.


----------



## geoffthomas

73 already, high expected of 90 sunny.


----------



## loonlover

74 going to 94 with 20% chance of thunderstorms and the humidity is currently at 88%.  At the moment air conditioning is very near the top of my list of great inventions.

One last arena football game at the arena today.  They won enough to make the playoffs, but we are still in doubt of their future as any kind of fan interest in the team is sorely lacking.

Good morning all.  Stay cool and hydrated!


----------



## drenee

Good Saturday morning. Very nice out so far. Working on a transcript and then I think I will head to the lake for the rest of the day. I need some serious reading time. 
Leslie, pictures of the new porch would be nice.
deb


----------



## Edward C. Patterson

In Joisey this weekened and it'll be in the 90's. Getting hair bleached and spiked, which is my semi-annual head renewal. Keeps the gray away from this old gal (and blondes have more fun).

Ed Patterson


----------



## Sean Sweeney

Morning gang. Sunny day here in the Commonwealth. 77 degrees right now, 82 expected with thunderstorms.... as long as they don't knock power out during the USA match.


----------



## luvmy4brats

Good Morning! Just back from my walk (5.4 miles) and I can report it's quite humid. Luckily, it's not nearly as hot as it's been for the last few days. 

We have a neighborhood BBQ this evening, and I'll be spending the afternoon making s'mores bars to take with us. I'll probably end up making an extra batch for the BRATs or there won't be any left to take! Little vultures. 

I hope everybody has a fantastic day!


----------



## drenee

Recipe please, Heather. 
deb


edit: stupid iPhone and clumsy fingers.


----------



## Jane917

Beautiful day here, starting at 60 and expected to get up to mid-80s. Have a good weekend.


----------



## Susan in VA

Mornin', all.  The wireless has been a bit patchy here for a couple of days, so I have lots to catch up on.  It seems to be working fine this morning, but I have to be out all day...  Keeping my fingers crossed for a couple of hours KB time tonight.

In the 90's again, and just a bit too humid to air-condition with just fans and open windows.  As Loonlover said, thank goodness for A/C!

Have a great weekend, everyone!


----------



## Daniel Arenson

Morning everyone!  I'm at the local coffee shop, watching the rain fall outside, and working on my new novel.  Taking a quick break after writing 1500 words to say hi.  Now it's back to the manuscript.


----------



## cheerio

Good Morning

I really hate working an Saturdays


----------



## luvmy4brats

Here you go:

Golden Graham s'mores

Ingredients

1 bag (10.5 oz) miniature marshmallows (5 1/2 cups)
1 1/2 cups milk chocolate chips (9 oz)
5 tablespoons butter or margarine
1/4 cup light corn syrup
1 teaspoon vanilla
1 box (13 oz) Golden Grahams® cereal (8 cups)

Directions

1. Grease 13x9-inch pan with butter. Reserve 1 cup of the marshmallows. In 3-quart saucepan, melt chocolate chips, butter, corn syrup and remaining 4 1/2 cups marshmallows over low heat, stirring occasionally, until completely melted. Remove from heat; stir in vanilla.

2. Pour cereal into large bowl. Pour marshmallow mixture over cereal; stir until evenly coated. Stir in remaining 1 cup marshmallows.

3. With buttered back of spoon, press mixture in pan. Cool at least 1 hour or until firm. Store loosely covered at room temperature. For bars, cut into 6 rows by 4 rows.


----------



## Ann in Arlington

I'm feeling my teeth rotting just reading that recipe. . . . . .


----------



## Daphne

DArenson said:


> Morning everyone! I'm at the local coffee shop, watching the rain fall outside, and working on my new novel. Taking a quick break after writing 1500 words to say hi. Now it's back to the manuscript.


I have the perfect image of this scene. It involves you sitting with a cold coffee ignored in a cup whilst you scribble frantically - overcome with inspiration - on large sheets of paper, dipping your pen into an open bottle of black ink - and occasionally, accidentally, the coffee. But I guess you are probably typing on the laptop.


----------



## Ann in Arlington

Good Morning all. . . . .heading out to the 5 day family reunion here soon. . . . .checked the weather and it's not supposed to be much cooler in the mountains than it is here. . . . . should be a good week anyway.

Have fun, everyone.


----------



## Margaret

Good morning, everyone!  Another hot day here.  Have fun at the reunion, Ann, and safe traveling.  Enjoy your Sundays!


----------



## Annalog

Good morning everyone. Safe traveling and great reunion wishes for you, Ann. Wonderful Sunday wishes for all.

Another 100+ and sunny day expected after the sun rises.  Why did I wake up over a hour and a half before the alarm time? Going to try for a bit more sleep!


----------



## Leslie

Good morning everyone,

68 degrees and a little bit cloudy right now...which is good for the porch-worker, aka, my husband. He got all the cedar shakes (around the bottom) installed yesterday. I said it looks like my porch is wearing a skirt. Screens are on tap for today. I really should take a picture!

L


----------



## drenee

Good Sunday morning.  73 and sunny.  
Having my first cup of tea.  Laundry and packing on my to do list today.  
If I get myself moving and get my chores done I could go to the lake and
sit at the beach this afternoon.  
Ann, have a great reunion.  
deb


----------



## luvmy4brats

Good Morning! It's hot and humid and the air quality is bad. Seems like a good day to stay inside with the a/c cranked up high. I've already gotten my walk in for the day, so there's no need to go back outside for much. 

I hope everybody has a great day!


----------



## Jeff

Good morning, everyone. It will be another day of 99 degrees here in McGregor, Texas. Today I'm hosting the biweekly family cook-out, which means I'll be cooking in more ways than one.


----------



## akagriff

Minneaolis has had two nights of severe weather.  Tornados, hail and flooding.  I'm hoping for a calmer day.  I sent my son off to boy scout camp.  One boy refused to get on the bus.  It's going to be a quiet week without him.


----------



## Sean Sweeney

Morning, kids. 74 degrees right now. High of 83. Scattered thunderboomers tonight.

Hope everyone enjoys the Last. Bit. Of. The. Weekend.


----------



## Jeff

akagriff said:


> ...I sent my son off to boy scout camp. One boy refused to get on the bus...


----------



## loonlover

Good morning all.  

79 going to 97 today.  A good day to spend indoors while resting the foot.  I'm having a little more pain this morning - probably due to working 2 days in a row at the arena.  It is still nowhere near as painful as it was before beginning treatment.

Safe travels, Ann.

Everyone have a great Sunday.


----------



## caracara

Good morning all!  I have missed yall seeing as I was in Costa Rica and Panama these past 2 weeks.  I'll try to post some pictures at some point.

It's 78 here now, and sure to get warmer.

Hope everyone has a wonderful, cool Sunday.


----------



## geoffthomas

It is 87 now in Derwood, MD
Going up to 93 later.
Sunny all day.


----------



## Jane917

It is a beautiful sunny day in the PNW!


----------



## Andra

Wow!  I missed the whole day.  We started working around the house as soon as we got up and I didn't get a chance to sneak away...
My office is starting to look really good.  DH got the door put up today (included building a frame in the stairway) so the kitties can't get up there unless I'm home.
I was over a page behind on the Introductions thread - I haven't figured out how to tell if I've posted in a thread on my BB.  That little icon is not there (neither is the date which is kinda weird too).
It's nice to be back home with my high speed connection.  I honestly don't know how my mom manages to get anything done.


----------



## Margaret

Good morning, everyone!  One more week of workshops - this time on technology - before the REAL summer vacation begins for me.  These are close to home and hopefully I will learn something.  I am also hoping for an air conditioned classroom, because it is hot and humid again.  I know that the school is not air conditioned as a whole, but maybe the computer labs are.  We will have to see.  Enjoy your Mondays.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Good Morning!  Already gross here in northern VA, though I am able to have the door open for now....the hummingbirds are fussing around the feeder.  I'm worried that when we're gone for a week, the feeder will empty......May have to mix up some solution and ask the neighbors to fill it...

Everyone have a great day and stay cool!

Betsy


----------



## Jeff

Good morning, everyone. It might rain here today and cool things off a bit.


----------



## caracara

Good morning.
Miraculously it's only 74 here at the moment.
I get to go to swim practice, for the first time in 3 weeks... uh oh
Hope everyone has a wonderful monday.


----------



## intinst

Good Morning! I wasn't sleeping so got up to keep from waking LL. It is to be another hot and humid one, summer in AR. Therapy and and lawn mowing on my agenda for the day.Be careful out there.


----------



## Leslie

Good morning everyone,

Rainy this morning and 61 degrees right now. Because of the rain, I can't have a cup of coffee on my new porch. Oh well...

For those who are interested, I posted a bunch of pictures in the "Leslie's screened porch" thread.

L


----------



## Martel47

Good morning!  Enjoying a cup of coffee before I take out the trash.  There were some spectacular storms here last night, and things are still wet, but I expect the sun will come up and the cloud cover will disappear, making it a beautiful day.  And, it's my day off.  If things aren't too wet, I might take the kids to a park or a pool (and bring my KDX, of course).  Or, I might stick around and field calls about a number of items we're selling on Craig's List.  Who knows?  The best part about a true day off, is that I don't have to know now what I'm doing later.


----------



## Ann in Arlington

Good Morning from the top of some mountain in Tennessee. .. . a bit west of Pigeon Forge and north of Gatlinburg. . . .two big cabins up here . . we've taken over one . . .great WN signal. .. .just downloaded and read today's WaPo. . . . using the DROID as a modem to post here.  Technology is cool!

Not sure what the plan for the day is. .. . .weather is nice now, breezy, but I think there are thunderstorms expected later in the day.  Whatever. .. . .there's plenty of beer and I have a full Kindle.


----------



## geoffthomas

Good Morning.
It is a pretty Monday here in Derwood, MD.
81 not, expected high of only 90 because of expected scattered severe thunderstorms this afternoon.

Have a great day.


----------



## Andra

Good Morning.  It's pretty overcast here even though there is no rain in the forecast for today.  Jeff, if you get some rain please send it this way.


----------



## loonlover

Good morning all.  II went back to bed so I get a chance at the computer.  40% chance of thunderstorms later today - we could use the rain.

Hope everyone has a great Monday.


----------



## Sean Sweeney

Morning, it's quarter to 10 and it's ALREADY 85 degrees. I'm with loon. Rain is needed here in the Commonwealth, a good, long soaking. I don't care if you cancel my game tonight. 91 degrees expected, with scattered thunderstorms between 2 pm and 3 am. Between a 40 and 60 percent chance, from what I just read.

Breakfast first on the menu with coffee, then writing!


----------



## Edward C. Patterson

It was 80 degrees when my alarm went off at 5. I need another weekend as I'm falling asleep at my desk.

Ed Patterson


----------



## Annalog

Good morning. I meant to post earlier but was running late for work. 100+ F again today. Sunny and 90 F now but predicted to be cloudy in the afternooon. Predictions for the next two days is for a high of only 98 F Tuesday and Wednesday in Benson; some cool days before back over 100 F!


----------



## drenee

Martel47, welcome to the Good Morning thread.  If you've posted before and I've missed it, I'm sorry.  
My posting here has been sporadic lately.  

Another hot one for us today, and trying to storm.  Rainy on and off.  
Worked this morning, and helping my BFF clean her house this afternoon.  
Hope everyone's Monday is going smoothly.
deb


----------



## Margaret

Good morning, everyone!  Another warm and fairly humid day is expected here outside of Philadelphia.  This is the second day of my tech workshop.  Yesterday I signed up for a new g-mail account so that I could access google tools (the password and username for my original account is in school and not in my brain, so I could not get into it), created a wiki ( to go with the one I made last semester and rarely use), created a ning (I have a website, do I really need a ning?), and signed up to Twitter.  My head is still spinning!  Our instructor seemed fully convinced that we needed to have and use all of this stuff.  Right now it seems to me that using all of it would be a full time job all by itself.  Today we move on to using movie maker.  Hopefully, it does not require a user name and password.  I guess these workshops are a good thing for teachers to take.  They remind us how the kids in our classes feel!  Enjoy your Tuesdays!


----------



## Susan in VA

Good morning!  It's 82 degrees here at 7 AM, headed to the low 90's, but doesn't seem as humid today.  

Late last night I got one of my big ongoing projects done, so now I have two medium-sized ones to finish up and then I can come play on KB again.  I knew it was going to be a busy month, but I didn't think I'd be this swamped.    I see sooo many new thread titles, will I ever catch up?!?


----------



## caracara

Good morning.  It's 72 here in Texas. Last night there were thunderstorms, not sure if it ever rained or not.

Allright I have to say this
Eclipse (#3 in Twilight series) movie is coming out in about 18 hours! yaay! Yes I will be at a midnight showing!


----------



## Andra

Good Morning Everyone.  We had thunder and lightning and rain here last night, so it's pretty nice outside - about 73 degrees.  But there is still rain coming so it's going to be hot and humid later today.
I can see the sunrise over the patio.  Fixin' to grab my breakfast and head to work.


----------



## drenee

Margaret, what is Ning please?

Currently 67.  High of 77. Should be a pleasant day. 
Court this morning and going to WV Public Theater this evening. Always Patsy Cline. I'm a big Patsy fan so I'm excited.


----------



## geoffthomas

Good Morning from Derwood, MD on a nice Tuesday.
Got some quick heavy rain yesterday.
Now 74 going up to 86 and sunny less humid.

Have a blessed day.


----------



## Sean Sweeney

Morning everyone. 78 degrees in the Commonwealth, 87 is the high. Tonight will be cool, though. So I have that going for me, which is nice. 

Sending out a couple of signed copies of TURNING BACK THE CLOCK to contest winners, have a family matter to take care of for most of the day, and a baseball game to cover at 5:30. Hopefully the family matter is brief and that I'll be able to look at the first Obloeron short story before going up to Baldwinville for the game.


----------



## Leslie

Good morning everyone,

69 degrees here in Maine and foggy right now. Not sure what is on the weather agenda today...

L


----------



## Jeff

Good morning, everyone. See Andra's post for the weather report.


----------



## akagriff

Minneapolis will be In the 70s and sunny.  
It's a beautiful day


----------



## lonestar

Good morning!  It's raining here and we are loving it.  Should be steamy later in the day but love the rain.


----------



## loonlover

Good morning.  It is raining with a lot of thunder.  When I went to bed last night there was a 10% chance of precipitation today.  It has now changed to 50% and at the moment it is apparently 100%.  Temp is 72 going to 90 for the day.

Hopefully we will still make it to farmer's market this morning.  

Have a good day.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Good morning!

In Annapolis this morning having breakfast, we drove our old Mini (hubby in the old Mini, me following in the new MINI) here to load it on a friend's trailer for the upcoming Mini Meet in Dayton!  Woohoo!

Traffic was light due to all the people off on vacation, and we beat the heat!

Everyone have a great day...

from b b bistro in Annapolis, on my iPad...

Betsy


----------



## Ann in Arlington

Good Morning from a Tennessee mountain top.  You know, on my phone, I get Air Quality and Thunderstorm alerts for Arlington.  I just go out on the porch here and take a deep breath.   Temps in the 80's, low humidity.  I think today we're going spelunking.   Well, tourist-ish spelunking in a mapped cave. . . .but we have little kids so that's o.k.


----------



## Martel47

drenee said:


> Martel47, welcome to the Good Morning thread. If you've posted before and I've missed it, I'm sorry.
> My posting here has been sporadic lately.


Thanks for the welcome, I'm fairly new here, all around, but have been posting some.

Belated good morning to everyone! Was too busy this morning to check the board, but that's what lunch is for.

Today is an inside day for me. Have to pack my office to get ready for a move, and I'm researching/shopping for materials to homeschool our kids. Does it really matter what the outside weather is like when I'm stuck inside?

I also got the opportunity to add a photo and signature; I'll play more with the signature soon.


----------



## Annalog

A late Good Morning to everyone. High of only 98 F predicted for Benson, AZ. Rain predicted for Friday!


----------



## Margaret

drenee said:


> Margaret, what is Ning please?


 Deb, as far as I can figure out a ning is a social network you can set up on the internet, sort od like a combination website/blog thing. You invite people to join it and then you can all talk together. I spent yesterday's workshop setting one up and making it look pretty. It is doubtful that I will ever use it, since it takes a lot of my free time to keep my school library website up to date, and I don't really feel the need to have another way to chat with students online. Today's topic - movie maker - was pretty cool. I can see myself using this with the kids as an alternative to the more traditional reports they do, and it is already on my computer - no user name or password needed. Those of you who home school may find it worth while if you are not already familiar with it.

Welcome to Martel47!


----------



## Margaret

Good morning, everyone!  It looks like it is going to be a gorgeous day here - sunny, highs in the low eighties and low humidity.  Time to tuirn off the AC and open some windows, at least for a day or so.  More workshop fun is on tap for me.  Enjoy your Wednesdays!


----------



## caracara

Good Morning.
I saw a midnight showing of Eclipse this morning. I loved it! They did a really good job with it.
Today I plan on going to swim practice, then coming home and napping
Hope yall are not as tired as I am, have a great Wednesday.


----------



## Andra

Good Morning!
We had thunderstorms yesterday again and the temperature is only 74.  We are in a weird weather pattern and should see more thunderstorms the rest of the week.  I don't really mind the rain since we had such a drought last summer, but the changes in pressure are really messing with my allergies.


----------



## Leslie

Good morning,

72 degrees this morning and lots of sun. I can't believe it is the last day of June. Where did the month go?

L


----------



## Martel47

Good morning, all!  Sunny and blue skies in the Indianapolis area.  I'm taking a few moments for myself this morning; the kids decided to sleep-in.  I have  a bunch of reading to do for classes today, and none of it is on my Kindle, so at least I can come here and share in the Kindle love before I have to dive into a dead tree.


----------



## geoffthomas

Good Morning from Derwood, MD.
It is a nice Wednesday.
61 now with a high expected of 79 - slightly cloudy today.

Have a productive day.


----------



## kevin63

Unfortunately I had to come back to reality after 2+ weeks of vacation.  I'm trying really hard to get back into a routine.


----------



## Jeff

Good morning, everyone. Nice, cool morning in the heart of Texas.


----------



## loonlover

Good morning.  Slightly cooler in AR and one weather sight says a high of 80 today.  Unfortunately, another says a high of 90.  The rain that fell yesterday wasn't enough to do much good for the grass that is starting to get brown.

Hope everyone has a good day.


----------



## Annalog

Good morning! Partly cloudy skys and 75 F with humidity of 40% in Benson, AZ (84 F and 30% in Tucson) with a predicted high of 97 F (102 F in Tucson). Rain still predicted for Friday in Benson (none in Tucson).

Hope everyone has a wonderful day!


----------



## Sean Sweeney

Morning, everyone. It seems like the mornings are getting shorter and shorter for me. Oh well.

68 degrees currently in the Commonwealth, a high of 76 expected (not bad). The 10 day is looking good for at a week, with a high around 90 for the fourth and fifth of July; it means great weather for the Longsjo Classic. 

Revisions on tap for today. Thinking about going to Starbucks to do my revisions. Hmmmmm.

Hope everyone has a splendiforous day, and that everyone gets the chance to go outside. Such a gorgeous day.


----------



## Jane917

Good morning from the Pacific Northwest. It is mid 50s here in central WA, on it's way up to mid 70s. Yesterday the wind kicked up, but so far it is calm.


----------



## akagriff

70s in Minneapolis.  It's a beautiful day.  Hubby and I are going on a bird watching photography hike today.  My son is 3 days into his camp.  Only three more to go.  I miss him


----------



## drenee

Good afternoon.  Warm and sunny, and beautiful weather to sit outside and read.
Martel, we have a homeschooling thread around here somewhere.  Might have some helpful hints from experienced home schoolers.
deb


----------



## Susan in VA

Good morning, everyone.  It's going to be a very pleasant day here (80's and low humidity).


----------



## Jeff

Good morning, everyone. It's a cool 75 with a high of only 82 today.


----------



## Margaret

Good morning, everyone!  It should be another beautiful day here.  I havr the last half day of the tech workshop, and then school is really out for me.  I don't even have to think about it until August.  I love the month of July! Enjoy your Thursdays!


----------



## caracara

Good morning all.
Shockingly it is only 72 here, soon to warm up I'm sure.
Hope everyone has a wonderful Thursday.


----------



## Andra

Happy July!
It's unusually cool here this morning because of the rain.  It looks like we will have a repeat of the last few days again - pretty severe heat showers as the day progresses...
I'm thankful that Hurrican Alex missed our family members in Corpus and Brownsville.


----------



## Leslie

Good morning everyone,

64 degrees this morning...the natural air conditioning is working well today. It will be brisk in the outdoor shower!

In case anyone is paying attention, today is Leslie's birthday eve...

L


----------



## Ann in Arlington

Good Morning one more time from the top of the mountain. . . .got to head out by 10 and should be home by this evening. .. .when I may or may not check in here, depending on the 'tiredness' factor. 

Have a great day, y'all.


----------



## geoffthomas

Good Morning from Derwood, MD on a Thursday.
It is 61 now going up to 77 and sunny all day.

Hey Amazon bought Woot.  Hmmm.

Have a great day.


----------



## Annalog

Good morning! Partly cloudy skys and 71 F with humidity of 50% in Benson, AZ (84 F and 35% in Tucson) with a predicted high of 98 F (103 F in Tucson). Rain still predicted for Friday in Benson (none in Tucson). Nearly the same as yesterday with more humidity. It rained at our house late yesterday; just enough to settle the dust.

Hope everyone has a wonderful day!


geoffthomas said:


> ... Hey Amazon bought Woot. Hmmm. ...


Saw that last night. today's Woot: New Amazon Kindle Wireless Reading Device (Latest Generation with 6" display) --- $149.99 + $5 shipping

Not a refurb.


----------



## loonlover

Good morning all.  

70 going to 90 today with sunny skies.  I may or may not know the sun is shining all day.  Eagles concert tonight and I'm going in at noon.  Depending on where my position is for the day, I may not be able to see outside.  I would already be on my way to work if I didn't have therapy this morning.  It will be a long day since those old men do put on a long show.

Have a good day.


----------



## Jane917

Leslie said:


> Good morning everyone,
> 
> 64 degrees this morning...the natural air conditioning is working well today. It will be brisk in the outdoor shower!
> 
> In case anyone is paying attention, today is Leslie's birthday eve...
> 
> L


Leslie, I am paying attention!

It is cloudy and cool here today. I have no idea what's in store, weather-wise, but typically it is stinkin' hot this time of year. Not so this year.


----------



## Martel47

Good morning from Indy!

I just ordered some materials to homeschool our kids, then taking them to the library, then to work with me for the afternoon.  It looks to be a beautiful day, so we might just have to cut short something and go for a bike ride.

Hope everyone has a great day, today.


----------



## intinst

Good morning, all. Therapy today then with LL out for the rest of the day, I'll try to catch up on some other things that have had to wait while I was in "rehab" mode. Be careful out there.


----------



## drenee

HAPPY BIRTHDAY LESLIE!
Hope you have a wonderful day.

Holiday for Court employees in WV today. 
Errands to run and cleaning to do. 
Have a great Friday, KB friends.
deb


----------



## Margaret

Good morning, everyone!  Happy birthday, Leslie!  Today is my Mom's birthday too.  I am making a lemon yogurt cake to take over to her.  I'll send a few virtual slices your way.  Actually, I can send a whole cake - enjoy!  More beautiful weather here - enjoy your Fridays!


----------



## geoffthomas

Happy Birthday Lesie.
Good Morning all.

It s nice in Derwood, Md today.
56 now going up to 79 Late Spring weather today.
Sunny and nice all day.

Have a great day.


----------



## caracara

Good morning.
A very happy birthday to Leslie!
It is 72, and raining.
Hope everyone has a wonderful Friday.


----------



## Susan in VA

Good morning, folks!  Happy birthday, Leslie!!

Looks like another day of perfect weather here.  Enjoy your holiday weekend!


----------



## loonlover

Happy Birthday, Leslie.

Good morning all.  A partly cloudy day with a high of 90.  Hope it is as nice as yesterday.  Even though I was inside the arena most of the day, I was on the concourse so I could see out.  It was cooler yesterday than it had been in a while.  The arena doors are on the west, but it was not nearly as hot standing there scanning tickets as it has been at other July events.  In fact, it was almost pleasant.

Hope everyone has a great weekend.


----------



## Leslie

Good morning everyone!

Thanks for all the birthday wishes..{{{hugs}}} to all of you. I started my day by lounging in bed and reading a great book on my Kindle! Certainly a birthday treat for me. Now I'll have a nice cup of coffee and maybe read a bit more...

Have a great Friday, everyone. 70 degrees here, beautiful and sunny. Sounds like porch time for me!

L


----------



## Daniel Arenson

Morning all!


----------



## Jeff

Is it Leslie's birthday again?  

Good morning, everyone. It's 75 and overcast in the heart of Texas. Have a great day.


----------



## Martel47

Happy B-Day, Leslie!

Heading to work after I finish my last cup of breakfast blend.  I'm going to wear out a paper shredder today, destroying some outdated counseling records.  Fun!  At least I can dress casual.


----------



## Leslie

In honor of my birthday, I wrote a fun little post over at the Macaronis blog. Comments are always welcome!

http://historicromance.wordpress.com/2010/07/02/the-end-of-society-as-we-know-it/#comment-1954

L


----------



## Ann in Arlington

Good Morning from back in Arlington. . . .I don't know why people were complaining about the weather here last week. . .it's gorgeous today.  

On tap:  meet appraiser (mortgage re-fi) and take DS to pick up his car when it's ready. . .then maybe take him to get new tires.  It's cheaper to do such things here than in northern NJ where he lives.  Oh, and catch up on KB.


----------



## lonestar

Good Morning everyone and Happy Birthday to Leslie!

I have been trying to post here and something seems to be wrong with my computer?  Not sure, but if you see this message from me twice today- my apologies and have a great day.


----------



## Annalog

Very Happy Birthday Wishes to Leslie!!!

I tried to post before feeding the chickens but it appeared that KB was down. I could not access from either my K2 or my laptop. Maybe KB was overloaded with birthday wishes to Leslie! 

Rain predicted today and tomorrow for Benson. Currently 80 F and 50+% humidity with a few clouds. No rain predicted for Tucson. With no TV, I have not seen the local news but the wind was from the correct direction yesterday and the humidity is up -- I think monsoon has arrived. 

Happy day for everyone and an especially happy day for those people with birthdays today.


----------



## libbyfh

Hi, all... is everyone getting ready for a wonderful holiday weekend? I will be lounging most of the time. 

My birthday was a week ago, as it happens. However, I'm still accepting belated wishes.


----------



## Annalog

libbyfh said:


> ... My birthday was a week ago, as it happens. However, I'm still accepting belated wishes.


Happy belated birthday wishes, Libbyfh, and a very merry unbirthday to you!


----------



## intinst

Good Morning! LL gave you the weather report, and I am waiting till she is ready to take her out for breakfast. It will be a quite 4th weekend for us, no plans. Be careful out there, everyone.

Oh and Happy Birthday again to Leslie!


----------



## Jane917

IT is a beautiful day here. 

HAPPY BIRTHDAY, LESLIE! Snuggle up with Nancy Drew on your new porch!

Have a happy, safe 4th, everyone.  j


----------



## Andra

I must be channeling Susan, but I haven't had much time today. I got to sleep in then went with DH to an offsite team mtg for his work. Happy Birthday to Leslie!


----------



## drenee

Happy belated birthday, Libbyfh.  Sorry we missed it.  
deb


----------



## kevin63

*HAPPY BIRTHDAY LESLIE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Hope it was a good one.*


----------



## caracara

Good morning all.
This is new being first, hehe!

I am off to a swim meet, rain is still a possibility.

Hope everyone has a safe, and happy Saturday.


----------



## drenee

Good Saturday morning.  A mild 53 this morning.  High of 84 and sunny all day.  
I think I need to plan an outdoor activity.  
Have a wonderful Saturday, KB friends.
deb


----------



## Margaret

Good morning, everyone!  The hot weather is expected back today and for the rest of the weekend.  I am going out to lunch with my Mom and my sister who is in from Vermont.  It sound be a good day.  Enjoy your Saturdays.


----------



## Sean Sweeney

Good morning, everyone. A gorgeous day expected. Covering cycling for the second straight day of four in a row. Love cycling; gives me a break from the ball sports.

Enjoy your day!


----------



## Linda S. Prather Author

Good morning everyone!  It's going to be a gorgeous day here in Kentucky.  A little shopping, then off to see my beautiful granddaughters and help my son made some beer cheese for tomorrow's festivities.

Hope everyone has a safe and happy 4th of July!


----------



## Leslie

Good morning everyone,

A beautiful 73 degrees this morning with a lovely day predicted.

Thanks for the birthday wishes, everyone. I did have a great day. Jane, I did curl up on my porch with a book, but not Nancy Drew. Instead I got sucked into the romance of the century:











Great stuff! Lots of juicy tidbits...

L


----------



## Ann in Arlington

Good Morning folks.  Have had the a/c off for two days but as it's supposed to get up to 87 today I'll probably have to put it back on.  Still, the sky is blue, the trees are green and the air is clear -- so far.  Basically, a gorgeous day.


----------



## Jeff

Good morning from deep in the heart of Texas. Its 77 and drizzling. Bah.


----------



## lonestar

Good morning everyone.  It's 74 degrees now and drizzly.  Love the rain and we certainly can use it here.

Have a wonderful day.


----------



## Annalog

Good morning everyone. 72 Fand 35% humidity in Benson, AZ with a predicted high of 98 F (Tucson 85 F, 23%, and 102 F). The rain has left the prediction. Maybe monsoon has not yet arrived. 

Working outside as much as possible today.

Have a great Saturday!


----------



## mlewis78

Good morning.  I'm working today (temp, of course).  It was 70 when I logged in at home, but 73 now and will be very hot later.  We had a few very nice days here, but now it's July weather (too hot for me).


----------



## Jane917

Good morning. It is a cool 54, expected to get up to high 70s. Looks like it will be a beautiful day for working in the garden.


----------



## Andra

Good Morning Everyone.  Jeff and Lonestar have already posted weather reports very similar to mine - wet and dreary.  I know that we still need rain, but everything is getting a little soggy and I'd like to see a little sunshine.
I'm getting ready to head out to the Farmer's Market and then maybe some other shopping.


----------



## loonlover

72 and cloudy with a predicted high of 90.  20% chance of rain which we could use.

I've been up a while.  The PC didn't cooperate when I first arose.  I started the Italian Beef recipe (from another thread here at KB) last night so I shredded it and put it back in the crock pot before trying the PC again.  Based on the sample I had this morning, we will eat well tonight.

Good morning and have a great day!


----------



## geoffthomas

Good Morning all.
It is a nice Saturday morning.
It is 69 in Derwood, MD.
Going up to 85 and sunny.
So it is another nice day before the heat and humidity comes back on Sunday.

Have a great day.


----------



## Vegas_Asian

Mornin. Just went to bed a couple of hours ago and now going to work


----------



## intinst

Good Morning! Breakfast is  a strawberry smoothie and a slice of  cranberry walnut bread, with coffee, gotta have coffee. plans for the day are undetermined as of yet. Hope everyone has a very good day. Be careful out there.


----------



## Martel47

Good morning!  Up early today and watched some sunrise.

Happy 4th to all those in the US.  Too bad I hate fireworks, unless I'm launching them.  It's the pyro in me.

Looks to be a pretty nice day here in the Indianapolis area.  Only 92 degrees Fahrenheit and 78% humidity.  Could be worse for July.


----------



## Margaret

Good morning, everyone!  Sunny and hot (95 by this afternoon) here today.  I am planning for a relatively lazy day indoors.  For those of you with holiday plans - enjoy and stay safe.  Happy July Fourth!


----------



## Jeff

Good 4th of July morning to everyone. It's overcast and threatening rain but I'm flying the flag anyway.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Happy Independence Day!  From the home of Aviation, Dayton, OH...(but don't tell North Carolina or New York)

Hope everyone has a safe and fun 4th!

Betsy


----------



## intinst

Good morning an happy Independence day! We hav't any plans so mostly will stay inside where it  is cool. Be especially careful out there!


----------



## Anne

Happy Fourth of July Everyone.


----------



## Annalog

Good morning and Happy Fourth of July. Predictions for both Benson and Tucson are for sunny days below 100 F for today and tomorrow. For those in the U.S., have a safe Independence Day. For everyone, have a happy Rube Goldberg's birthday. (Check out Google today. )

I will be posting from my K2 tomorrow as I am staying at my Mom's house tonight. July 4th was my father's birthday and those of us near Tucson continue the family tradition of watching fireworks from our parent's house. This 4th is the first after my brother passed away. Both my father and my brother were decorated veterans; we will be remembering and honoring both of their lives as well as celebrating Independence Day.


----------



## geoffthomas

Good Independence Morning.
It is a beautiful Sunday in Derwood, MD.

67 now going up to 91 and sunny all day.
Looks like we will have humid and at least a code-orange air quality today.
But that will not keep us from enjoying the 4th.
We will stay home and watch the capital 4th on tv.

I have at least 5 hours of sweating to do in the back gardens - moving an old wood pile - get rid of the junk pieces and prepare the soil to be used again.
Then there is food to cook - grill on the 4th - right?

Have a great day.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Annalog said:


> Good morning and Happy Fourth of July. Predictions for both Benson and Tucson are for sunny days below 100 F for today and tomorrow. For those in the U.S., have a safe Independence Day. For everyone, have a happy Rube Goldberg's birthday. (Check out Google today. )
> 
> I will be posting from my K2 tomorrow as I am staying at my Mom's house tonight. July 4th was my father's birthday and those of us near Tucson continue the family tradition of watching fireworks from our parent's house. This 4th is the first after my brother passed away. Both my father and my brother were decorated veterans; we will be remembering and honoring both of their lives as well as celebrating Independence Day.


What a lovely family tradition.

One of our neighbors always throws a big party on the 4th. My GS's birthday was yesterday, so we have a quiet family celebration on the 3rd, and then make the party on the 4th for him as well.

Saw the best cake yesterday decorated like a cheeseburger. If there weren't going to be so many people there today, i would have gotten that one.

Enjoy the fireworks if you get to see them tonight, and don't let the mosquitoes bite.


----------



## Leslie

Good morning everyone,

Happy July 4th! Sunny and hot here already (75) but the breeze is nice on my porch. We are off to see My Fair Lady at 2 pm and then will come home to a lobster feast. Yum! Lights should be installed on the porch by then...

L


----------



## drenee

Happy Fourth, KB friends.
Currently 68 and sunny.   Going to 88 today.  I have no particular plans today either.  
I got a burst of energy yesterday and cleaned and cleaned and cleaned yesterday.  
I have more cleaning to do this morning.  The grandsons are coming later in the week, so I need to get my stuff done so I have time for fishing and bike riding and swimming.  
Have a great holiday, and be safe.
deb

Change of plans.  Fiance's sister called and she has a bunch of friends coming to the lake this afternoon.  I can't turn down an afternoon of laying on a raft, reading and someone else grilling fabulous food.


----------



## loonlover

Good morning and Happy Fourth of July.  

Another fairly hot one today.  Received almost an inch of rain last evening so now one of us cripples is going to have to mow the back yard this week.

Hope everyone has a great day!


----------



## mlewis78

Good morning and Happy 4th of July Independence Day!

Hot here -- 83 right now but we've been promised the start of 90+ heat wave for at least 5 days.


----------



## Andra

Happy Independence Day everyone!
I've already made the last (I hope) run to the grocery store this morning for the meat DH is going to cook on the BBQ.  We keep it simple for holidays and just do hamburgers and hot dogs, but he still uses wood chips and smokes them on the pit.  YUM!  I should have enough leftovers to drive everyone crazy at work the rest of the week.
It's hard to say what the weather is going to do today.  Yesterday it cleared off and was nice and sunny in the afternoon - probably 86-88 degrees.  It's still overcast this morning so I am expecting a repeat of yesterday.  As long as we get some holes in the rain, DH can still cook.


----------



## caracara

Good morning all, and Happy 4th!

I hope it doesn't rain all day Andra, that might put a damper on my plans.


----------



## Sean Sweeney

Happy birthday, America! (And happy belated birthday Leslie)

It's going to be a warm one here in the Commonwealth. Headed up to Westminster for the third stage of the Fitchburg Longsjo Classic in about 90 minutes or so.

Hope everyone stays safe (no illegal fireworks) and uses a designated driver if they've been drinking.


----------



## crebel

Good Morning and Happy 4th!  No plans for the day other than being lazy after getting home from a long week of meetings in Milwaukee.  We are expecting hot weather and soaking rains here, so we may not get the local fireworks show either.

Enjoy your day wherever you are and stay safe!  

Happy belated birthday to Leslie, My Fair Lady (my all-time favorite) and lobster (my favorite seafood) sounds like a perfect day.


----------



## Susan in VA

Good morning, and happy Independence Day!  And happy birthday to Winks!  

It's hot here already, 89 and rising to 96....  sensible people are staying indoors with the A/C on, or right next to a pool or lake.....  and certain others are indulging their Kiddo's huge love of fireworks by trekking up to the National Mall to sit for hours in the grass with no shade, along with a kajillion other people all waiting for the concert and the fireworks.    BUT at least she's right in the middle of a good long book, so while we're there I'll get some Actual Reading Time too, which will be nice.

Enjoy the day, everyone, whatever your plans are!


----------



## Margaret

Good morning, everyone!  Sunny and very hot here, thank goodness for AC.  Try to stay cool and enjoy your Mondays!


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Happy Day after the Fourth from Auburn, Indiana.

It's going to be hot here today in the middle....or Midwest, as some call it.   at least it's supposed to be a few degrees cooler than at home.  We're here to visit the Auburn Cord Duesenberg Museum.  and the National Car and Truck Museum.  Yesterday we saw the Packard Museum in Dayton, Ohio.

Hope everyone has a great day, and if you're traveling, safe travels!

Betsy


----------



## Ann in Arlington

Good Morning. . . . .HOT in Arlington today.  About 79 right now -- actually pretty nice in the shade -- but going up to something between 99 and 102 depending on who you listen to.  Humidity not too bad, but Air Quality not too good.  Official high temp record is 103 and some are saying we'll hit or break it even.  Going to spend the day at our friends' pool . . . . .


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Ann in Arlington said:


> About 79 right now -- actually pretty nice in the shade -- but going up to something between 99 and 102 depending on who you listen to.


 
Oy! Stay cool!


----------



## loonlover

Good morning all.

We're expecting a high of only 92  today with isolated thunderstorms in the afternoon which is standard for AR in July.  Temperatures are a little lower than normal for this time of year.

Therapy is on the agenda for both of us today - they took Friday as their holiday.

Stay safe and stay cool.


----------



## Annalog

Good morning! It is going to be hot and sunny in Tucson.  had better get moving in order to get Mom's yard trimmings (tree branches and dead cactus) out front for tomorrows bulky trash pickup.


----------



## Martel47

Betsy the Quilter said:


> Happy Day after the Fourth from Auburn, Indiana.
> 
> It's going to be hot here today in the middle....or Midwest, as some call it.  at least it's supposed to be a few degrees cooler than at home. We're here to visit the Auburn Cord Duesenberg Museum. and the National Car and Truck Museum. Yesterday we saw the Packard Museum in Dayton, Ohio.
> 
> Hope everyone has a great day, and if you're traveling, safe travels!
> 
> Betsy


Have fun! I've passed the museums in Auburn countless times but never stopped. Old cars are cool and all, but I'm not obsessed so it's not a draw.

Good morning, all!


----------



## Andra

Happy Monday!  We actually got today as a holiday (which is unusual, typically if a holiday falls on the weekend, we are out of luck).  I would have taken the day off anyway - we have neighbors who do fireworks late into the night and it's hard to get to work on time with no sleep.
Today I have to run some errands and work on unboxing things in my office.
We may hit the 90s today and thunderstorms are STILL possible - think I'll do my errands first.  Have a good day.


----------



## geoffthomas

It is 76 now in Derwood, MD.
Going up to 94 sunny all day.
No moisture expected.

And we outdoor water restrictions because WSSC is replacing an 8' pipe in North Potomac.

Have a beautiful day.


----------



## Leslie

Good morning everyone,

Enjoying the lovely breezes on my porch. 79 right now. After a fairly busy day yesterday with My Fair Lady and lobsters for dinner, I am going to take it easy today. Off to toast a bagel and another cup of coffee for breakfast...

L


----------



## Jeff

Good morning, everyone. We're having a pleasant 75 degree morning here in central Texas. No baby to sit with today so maybe I'll get some writing done.


----------



## mlewis78

Hmmmm.  Thought I'd posted here from home earlier.  83 now and threatening to go to 98.  It felt very hot walking for 20 minutes to 6th Ave.


----------



## caracara

Good morning all.
I tried to get up, and swim. My alarm was set, on am, and was on, and didn't go off.  Maybe it partied to much last night?
Planning to go see some movies.
Weather for Central Texas, see Andra.

Hope everyone has an excellent Monday.


----------



## Daphne

Well, it's afternoon now here, but on the basis that it's probably someone's morning still - Good Morning. Have a good day.


----------



## crebel

Daphne, it is still morning here!  So Good Morning to all.  Lots and lots of rain again last night, basement drains backed up about 1:30 a.m., lots of mud and gluck (that is the technical term, isn't it?) to get cleaned up, but have to wait until the insurance adjustor gets here tomorrow so they can see it came up thru the drains and not floodwater in through anywhere else (up is covered, in is not).

No fireworks show here because of the rains, but did watch the Macy's show on the Hudson river.  It was fabulous.

Safe and happy day to all.


----------



## Jane917

Slightly cloudy here in central WA. I am on my second day setting up my new laptop. Things never go smoothly, but I should be in full operation by the end of the day.


----------



## Ann in Arlington

geoffthomas said:


> And we outdoor water restrictions because WSSC is replacing an 8' pipe in North Potomac.
> 
> Have a beautiful day.


I wondered if your area was on water restriction. . . .I hope you didn't also get hit with the power outage they mentioned last night.


----------



## Susan in VA

Good morning, everyone! It's 94 at the moment and heading higher... I'm trying to get the must-do things for today taken care of quickly so that I can spend the rest of the afternoon at my parents' pool. (Well, _technically _it's my parents' pool, but in the 19 years they've lived there, my father hasn't been in the water even once. My mom and DD and I try to make up for that. )



Martel47 said:


> Old cars are cool and all, but I'm not obsessed so it's not a draw.


 Are you implying that Betsy is <gasp> obsessed?  

Enjoy your Mondays, everyone... 'specially you folks who have the day off!


----------



## Daphne

crebel said:


> Daphne, it is still morning here! So Good Morning to all. Lots and lots of rain again last night, basement drains backed up about 1:30 a.m., lots of mud and gluck (that is the technical term, isn't it?) to get cleaned up, but have to wait until the insurance adjustor gets here tomorrow so they can see it came up thru the drains and not floodwater in through anywhere else (up is covered, in is not).
> 
> No fireworks show here because of the rains, but did watch the Macy's show on the Hudson river. It was fabulous.
> 
> Safe and happy day to all.


Gluck? Not sure I like the sound of that. My domestic disaster of the moment is a boiler that doesn't work - again - despite six engineers and £***s. So we are all having cold showers. Hope you get the gluck sorted.


----------



## drenee

Good afternoon. Hot here like everywhere else on the East coast. 
Six month visit to surgeon today. He is going to talk to oncologist tomorrow to make sure they do not need to do another biopsy. I should know by tomorrow afternoon. 
Enjoy your Monday.
deb


----------



## Martel47

Good morning!  Almost 6 AM here.  Funny, it seems like it wasn't that long ago that I posted on the good night thread.  

Oh, wait.  I never did get to go to bed.  Too late (early) for that now, anyway.  The coffee is a brewin' and the wife should be up soon.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Martel47 said:


> Have fun! I've passed the museums in Auburn countless times but never stopped. Old cars are cool and all, but I'm not obsessed so it's not a draw.
> 
> Good morning, all!





Susan in VA said:


> Are you implying that Betsy is <gasp> obsessed?


I'm not, but my husband might be! This part of the trip is his odyssey. Actually, the Auburn Museum is easily one of the two best car museums I've been to (and yes, we've been to a few ). In no small part due to the beautiful Art Deco building it is housed in, the original Auburn Car Company showroom from the 30's.

Today we visit old friends, tomorrow the Rock and Roll Hall of Fame! (My part of the trip.)

Everyone have a great day!

Betsy


----------



## Leslie

Good morning everyone,

73 right now and lovely on my porch, although today promises to be another scorcher.

I enjoy car museums--sounds like a fun trip, Betsy. I visited the Rock and Roll Hall of Fame not long after it opened. It was fun then; I better it is even better now. Have a good time!

L


----------



## lonestar

Buenos dias!  It's going to be warm here but a beautiful day.  I hope everyone has a wonderful day.


----------



## drenee

Good morning. Nice morning. I'm sitting on the porch at the lake, drinking my coffee, listening to the birds.  Another hot one today.  
Have a great Tuesday, KB friends. 
deb


----------



## caracara

Good morning.
My alarm worked this morning, go figure.
It's going to be hot and humid today.
Hope everyone has a fantastic Tuesday.


----------



## Andra

Good Morning Everyone.
I rolled out of bed early this morning and spent 30 minutes walking on the treadmill.  I wish starting to exercise again was easier!
Hot (low 90s) and humid with a possible thunder shower this afternoon.
Have a great day!


----------



## Jeff

Good morning, all. Andra was here first with the weather report.


----------



## Ann in Arlington

It was 74 when I got up about an our a go. . . .  It's currently 81.  Predicted high is actually 101.

Dentist appt this morning. . .and I have to make a grocery store run. . . .then work on stuff for my music camp in a couple of weeks. . . .

Good Morning everyone!


----------



## geoffthomas

Good Morning all.
On a sunny Tuesday.
It is 73 in Derwood, MD.
Expected high of 98 sunny humid.

Going to work - Yay.

Have a neat day.


----------



## Margaret

Good morning, everyone!  Sunny and very hot here today - the high temperature is predicted to be 101 degrees.  We rarely see readings that high in this area.  Deb, I hope your doctor's report is a good one.  Keep cool and enjoy your Tuesdays. (It was not that long ago that I was saying "keep warm.")


----------



## Annalog

Good morning. Currently in Benson it is 65 F, 41% humidity, and sunny with a predicted high of 97 F and no rain (71 F, 43%, and high of 101 F for Tucson). Where is the rain we need?

Have a wonderful Tuesday.


----------



## loonlover

Good morning all.

76 going to 92 with a 40% chance of thunderstorms.

A trip to farmer's market is on the agenda this morning, once I wake up.  I didn't get up until 8:30 and still need a little more coffee in me before I leave the house.

Have a good day!


----------



## crebel

Good Morning from the swamps of Iowa.  Gluck cleaning is underway, but 2" more of rain expected today so there may be additional gluck to contend with.....happy, happy, joy, joy......

All of you in the really nasty heat wave, be careful!  Safe and happy Tuesday to all.


----------



## drenee

Chris, I don't envy you at all.  I'm so sorry this is happening.  
Happy glucking.  
deb


----------



## Jane917

Good morning all. It is a lovely clear morning. Temp is 59, heading up to a warm 88. We are preparing for hot temps this weekend! Hang in there for all of you who are enduring hard weather conditions.


----------



## Sean Sweeney

We hit 101 degrees yesterday; it's 100 right now and feels 103. No relief in sight... could really use some rain right about now.


----------



## Susan in VA

Hi everyone. It's hot here. _Really_ hot. But at least my A/C is working <touches wood>.... I just got an email from a friend a couple of miles away whose A/C gave out today, and they have a six-month-old in the house. Not good.

I'm mostly caught up on all the stuff that made June a severely sleep-deprived month for me. But I am sooo far behind on KB that I don't think I'll ever catch up here... it's so fast-moving now.... can't you all just stop posting for about a week so I can catch up??


----------



## Sean Sweeney

Well... I've been awake since about 1 a.m. ET, and now I'm going back to bed. I've written two guest blogs, and I need some sleep.

It's currently 75 degrees in the Commonwealth. My upstairs is cool and comfortable (for now), and my downstairs is kinda stuffy, even with windows open. It's supposed to hit 96 degrees here, setting another record. I'm almost ready to beg for snow.


----------



## Ann in Arlington

Good Morning!  New front door being installed today. . . .probably should get in the shower and get dressed here pretty soon 'cause, if they're smart, they'll get started early.

OTOH, the sun is shining right on the door now, so though the air will be warmer later, the shade will also be there. . . . .

It was 79 when I got up a half our ago.  It's 80 now at 7 a.m.  100 is predicted.


----------



## Andra

Good Morning Everyone!
Now I remember why it's important not to stop exercising once you start.  I ache all over.  Instead of getting on the treadmill this morning, I got in the hot tub.  If I get to the office early enough, I can get my walk in then.  We are having lunch at a State Park today to celebrate the successful launch of the new reservation system.  There are a lot of hiking trails there as well.
Thunderstorms are predicted for this evening - it figures - today is kayak day and that's not gonna happen with thunder and lightning.  I'm taking my gear with me in case the weather folks are wrong.
Have a good one!


----------



## caracara

Good morning all.

Andra- hang in there, it will eventually get easier, I think.

Today the high is set at 93, partly cloudy with a chance of showers.

Hope everyone has a wonderful middle of the week =)


----------



## drenee

71 and, of course, sunny this morning.  92 is the predicted high.  DIL and grandsons got here around 4 yesterday afternoon.  Caleb, who is 4, tried to convince his mom she needed to go back home, without him of course.  
We'll be going to the lake this afternoon for fishing and swimming and general outdoor fun.  
Stay cool, KB friends.
deb


----------



## Leslie

Good morning everyone,

We broke a record in Portland yesterday: 95 degrees. The previous high on July 6th was set in 1952. Even though that is the official high, driving in my car yesterday, the temp said 100. Here at the house it got up to 98.5. Today is supposed to be cooler--in the 80s. I hope so. I just can't cope with 90+ degree heat.

L


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Good morning from just outside Cleveland.  Hot here too, yesterday, though I don't know the exact temp.  In the 90s though.  Stopped at a Holiday inn to get a room, turned out to be the host hotel for the Nash Car Club of America annual meet.  Parking lot is full of old Nashes.  The car odyssey continues 

Rock and roll hall of fame today.  Stay cool everyone!

Betsy


----------



## loonlover

Good morning all.  

It is 70  and only going to 88 today with a 50% chance of rain.  A rainfall of not quite 1/2' yesterday evening and the prediction for today is only 1/10 to 1/4 of an inch.  That is the forecast for the next 3 days.

Therapy today.  My calf muscles are still sore from the calf raises I did Monday.  Think I'll question the time I'm on that machine today.  Andra, I can sympathize with you.  Every time I've started exercising again, I wish I had not quit in the first place.

Enjoy the Hall of Fame, Betsy.  My father would have loved seeing all those Nashes.  He was always a Nash-Rambler-AMC person if there was a model available that suited our needs and sometimes even if it didn't.

Hope everyone has a good day.


----------



## Ann in Arlington




----------



## loonlover

Ann in Arlington said:


>


Thanks, Ann. Both my brother and I learned to drive in a Rambler. He learned on a 1959 model and mine was a 1960 model. Three speed on the column and I was not allowed to drive the car with an automatic transmission until I had mastered the stick.


----------



## Margaret

Good morning, everyone!  We are expecting another hot one here today, but there was enough of a breeze for me to have my morning coffee on the back patio about an hour ago.  Deb, have fun with your family.  Betsy, enjoy the Hall of Fame.  Stay cool and enjoy your Wednesdays.


----------



## Ann in Arlington

Ann in Arlington said:


> Good Morning! New front door being installed today. . . .probably should get in the shower and get dressed here pretty soon 'cause, if they're smart, they'll get started early.


Well, I was a little surprised when they weren't here by 8 a.m. . . .then we got a call. . . ."there's a problem, there are no holes in the door".

Um, NOT a problem, look at the order and you'll see we didn't order holes; we have a locksmith installing the lock. Oh. Call ya back.

"well we can't guarantee installation then."

Say what? what does whether there are holes in the door matter in terms of installing framing and putting a door on it's hinges. Here: talk to DH

(He's much better at dealing with incompetence than I am.  )

"Can't guarantee it if we don't install the lock." 
"O.K." says DH. "We have the lock; we're happy to have you install it but we were told you couldn't install a mortise lock."

Oh. Call ya back.

Next call was from a guy who has a clue who explained things a little further: They don't have the tools to do a mortise lock so, no, they can't do that, though at least he knew what it was. DH explained we really had that already arranged for Monday, but did need the door in for the locksmith guys. Guy with a clue explained that the problem about the installation 'guarantee' is that if it doesn't lock and the wind blows or someone comes in while it's not secured they don't want the liability. DH explained/reminded that there was a sturdy, locking, storm door too and that we were comfortable with that for a couple of days until the lock was installed.

So then he was on the same page but asked if the installation could be put off until Saturday because of heat. They have to seal off the area (possible lead paint issues) and wear tyvek suits -- which are brutal in the heat -- and they really would have liked to have been half done already. So they'll come bright and early Saturday morning. . .when the temps are not supposed to be quite as high -- though the door will be in full, if early morning, sun.

So. . . .Perhaps I'll run the laundry. . . . . Oh, and it's 85 at 9 a.m.


----------



## Annalog

Good morning. Currently in Benson it is 71 F, 34% humidity, and partly cloudy with a predicted high of 99 F and no rain (74 F, 35%, and high of 102 F for Tucson). Where is the rain we need? Prediction says Friday/Saturday for Benson and Saturday for Tucson.

Have a wonderful Wednesday.


----------



## Susan in VA

Good morning, everyone! It's 89 degrees, and Code Orange air quality again.

Had three errands/appointments scheduled today, all near each other and _not_ near me, so they were intentionally planned for the same day, and now the middle one got cancelled, and I can't reschedule the others. Grrr. Wastes my time today AND I'll have to go back out there tomorrow.  

Maybe there's a coffee shop somewhere nearby, and maybe in the 20 minutes before I have to leave, my Kindle will charge up enough so I can spend the time reading....

Enjoy the day and stay cool!!


----------



## Jeff

Good morning, all. Hot here but not as hot as some places. 

I dropped in to see what Susan had to say and realized that I had read the thread earlier but had forgotten to post.


----------



## Susan in VA

I feel flattered.


----------



## Jeff

Susan in VA said:


> I feel flattered.


I feel forgetful.


----------



## Jane917

Good morning. It is the mid 60s here on its way up to mid 90s. Humidity at 58%. This will be the hottest day we have had so far. Supposed to be up to 100 by the weekend. The good news is that we are accustomed to hot summers and almost everyone has A/C. I feel for all of you on the other side who are having high heat and high humidity.


----------



## Susan in VA

Jeff said:


> I feel forgetful.


 

Hey Ann, I see your morning plans got involuntarily changed too.... I'm going to be up at Seven Corners (between there and Bailey's X) for close to two hours, is that anywhere near you? And if so do you feel like meeting for a cup of tea at some coffee shop in the area? I'll be in that area between 11.45ish and 2.15ish.


----------



## Daniel Arenson

Morning everyone!  Don't die from the heat!


----------



## geoffthomas

It is almost barely still morning here on the east coast.
so...
Good Wednesday Morning from Derwood, MD.
It was supposed to be the hottest yesterday, but now it will be the hottest (this week) today.
Sorry about the door, Ann.  Sounds like they don't have it together.  If they had just come early today, it would be done already.
Susan - take it easy today, ya hear?
Jeff - - - - what was it I was going to say?  

Have a nice day all.


----------



## Ann in Arlington

Susan in VA said:


> Hey Ann, I see your morning plans got involuntarily changed too.... I'm going to be up at Seven Corners (between there and Bailey's X) for close to two hours, is that anywhere near you? And if so do you feel like meeting for a cup of tea at some coffee shop in the area? I'll be in that area between 11.45ish and 2.15ish.


It is very near me. . . .but you've probably left. . . .ah well, . . . . . . .

And it's 95 at noon.


----------



## Susan in VA

101 degrees at 1630...  

I ended up treating myself to a leisurely lunch and several iced teas (free refills, yay!) and doing some reading for school.  Thought about spending the "found time" at Borders but I know I'd just spend money, and I have so many unread books on my Kindle that that just seems like a waste for now.


----------



## Daphne

Happy Thursday to you all.


----------



## Susan in VA

When there's nobody from this hemisphere between my posts, I _know_ I must be up too early.

G'morning, everyone!


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Goodness, is that Susan? <Squints blearily...>

The coffee stand here at the hotel was supposed to open at 6:30. Nothing. Pah.

We had a great day yesterday, beat the heat with 10 hours at the Rock and Roll Hall of Fame. Even my


Spoiler



geezer


 husband, whom I've been slowly introducing to rock over the last 30 years, enjoyed it.

Starting to head home today... Everyone stay cool!

Betsy


----------



## caracara

Good morning all.

Flash flood warning is still in effect, high of 86 expected today.

My mom am I started working on a baby quilt yesterday, for my cousins baby.  This is my mom's first quilt so I have to help her...

Hope everyone has an excellent Thursday.


----------



## Leslie

Good morning everyone,

74 degrees and cloudy. After the brilliant hot sun of the past few days, this is a welcome relief.

I have a question for the birders here. Every morning, around 4:30 am, the bird symphony starts. Most of the bird songs and sounds are familiar to me, even though I can't tell you what sort of birds they are. But his morning, in the midst of the usual cacophony, I heard a new sound. In my bleary half-awake state, it sounded like a monkey! It was much more of a chittering sound than I usually hear and much louder. It also went on for a very long time--at least 15 minutes. Since I don't think I've just landed in a tropical rain forest (in spite of the hot weather), I really doubt it was a monkey. 

Any idea on what kind of a bird this might be? Sorry I don't have more description other than chittering, loud, and it went on for a long time.

L


----------



## drenee

Good Thursday morning, KB friends. The weather is the same as before, hot and sticky.  Funeral home this afternoon for a friend's grandmother. I believe she was 95.  
Ann, sorry about your door, but I enjoyed the way you told it.
Jeff, don't forget us. 
deb


----------



## lonestar

Good morning.  We are expecting rain today.  It's been a different kind of summer so far.  Rain in July?  Not usually.


----------



## drenee

I forgot to add that it's so humid here my hair looks like Shirley Temple.  I normally have some curl, but this is ridiculous. 
deb


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Leslie said:


> I have a question for the birders here. Every morning, around 4:30 am, the bird symphony starts. Most of the bird songs and sounds are familiar to me, even though I can't tell you what sort of birds they are. But his morning, in the midst of the usual cacophony, I heard a new sound. In my bleary half-awake state, it sounded like a monkey! It was much more of a chittering sound than I usually hear and much louder. It also went on for a very long time--at least 15 minutes. Since I don't think I've just landed in a tropical rain forest (in spite of the hot weather), I really doubt it was a monkey.


The first thing I think of from that description is a pileated woodpecker (I always think tropical rain forest and monkey when I hear them.)
http://www.pileatedwoodpeckercentral.com/audio/call.mp3

They're in your range and while not uncommon, not an everyday bird, either.

Betsy


----------



## Leslie

Betsy the Quilter said:


> The first thing I think of from that description is a pileated woodpecker (I always think tropical rain forest and monkey when I hear them.)
> http://www.pileatedwoodpeckercentral.com/audio/call.mp3
> 
> They're in your range and while not uncommon, not an everyday bird, either.
> 
> Betsy


Oh, that's interesting. There is a woodpecker that I've seen at the feeder. He's black and white with red on this throat (and maybe his head) but he's not as big as that description of the pileated woodpecker.

L


----------



## Tip10

Leslie, are you near a timbered area near a waterway?  You might also have a couple of Barred Owls prowling the area.  They'll tend to call to each other with some screeches that sound like a monkey too.


----------



## Andra

Good Morning Everyone.
Leslie, can't offer any help on the bird ID - hope you figure it out.
It's already raining a little bit here.  Seems like we have another weather system that's pushing into South Texas/Mexico and it's sending more rain our way.  We did get to kayak last night and it was wonderful - kinda cloudy with some waves on the lake and a nice breeze.
I'm glad it's almost Friday.  These short work weeks seem to last forever.


----------



## Margaret

Good morning, everyone! It is cloudy and very humid outside this morning.  The temperatures are only supposed to get to the low 90's, but it is already umcomfortable to be out of the AC.  Betsy, have a safe trip home.  Deb, I can relate to the "Shirley Temple curls thing."  They don't look as cute on me as they did on her.  Enjoy your Thursdays!


----------



## Annalog

Good morning. We had about ten drops of water fall from the clouds yesterday. Not enough to call rain. I suspect the same forecast as yesterday. Posting from my K2 so I don't want to check.


----------



## drenee

Margaret, they don't look that great on me either. 
deb


----------



## Leslie

Tip10 said:


> Leslie, are you near a timbered area near a waterway? You might also have a couple of Barred Owls prowling the area. They'll tend to call to each other with some screeches that sound like a monkey too.


This is my backyard. Does that count as a timbered area? Beyond all those trees (about three hundred yards from the house) is a river, so I guess that counts as a waterway, right?










L


----------



## Jeff

Good morning, all. It's humid and threatening rain here.

Leslie, Betsy's probably right but it also might be a cuckoo.


----------



## Susan in VA

That's a pretty cuckoo.  Makes you want to reach out and stroke his feathers.

The first thing I thought of when I read "loud chittering" was a squirrel.  When the ones in my back yard argue, that's how I'd describe the sound.


----------



## Daniel Arenson

Morning everyone,

Heat wave still here in Toronto, but should end tomorrow, thankfully.


----------



## loonlover

Good morning all.

74 going to 90 with 50% chance of thunderstorms.  Yesterday wasn't too bad.  I haven't been out to check the amount of rainfall yet.  It would rain for 2-5 minutes, then the sun would shine for 10-15 minutes, then rain again.  This was the pattern from late afternoon until around 8:00.  Don't really think much rain fell, but the humidity seems higher this morning.  

Leslie, I don't really have a suggestion for what kind of bird you may be hearing.  I have red-headed and red-breasted woodpeckers at my feeders, but I wouldn't describe the calls they make as chittering.  We've seen pileated woodpeckers occasionally through the years, but I don't remember hearing any sounds from them except the rat-a-tat on the tree.  That always gets our attention!

Hope everyone has a great day!


----------



## Leslie

Susan in VA said:


> That's a pretty cuckoo. Makes you want to reach out and stroke his feathers.
> 
> The first thing I thought of when I read "loud chittering" was a squirrel. When the ones in my back yard argue, that's how I'd describe the sound.


Our squirrels don't have anything to argue about since we feed them so much, they are fat and happy! LOL. Seriously though, this didn't sound like a squirrel to me. It definitely sounded like a monkey, but something in my brain knew it was really a bird.

Jeff, don't cuckoos say "coo-coo...coo-coo..." I think I recognize those. I also recognize loons!


----------



## Jeff

Leslie said:


> Jeff, don't cuckoos say "coo-coo...coo-coo..." I think I recognize those. I also recognize loons!


To me, the female cuckoos sound like monkeys.

http://www.eliscopublishing.com/WritersUpload/FemaleCuckoocall.mp3

There's a male (coo-coo) in the background of this clip but it was all I could find.


----------



## Jeff

Look at the Google ad after my last post:


----------



## Ann in Arlington

Late on my Good Morning today, though I've been up since 7.  Already been and got my hair cut and come home.   High is only expected to be 94 today. . .but, boy, is the humidity up.  To me it feels worse than yesterday when it hit 100.  And it's only 85 right now!


----------



## geoffthomas

Good Morning for Thursday.
While it is expected to only reach the high 90's today, I found it oppressive after several days of this.
Time for some rain.

Anyway - have a nice day.


----------



## Jane917

Good morning. I have been sitting on the front porch enjoying the slight breeze and 70 degree temps. It is supposed to get to 99 today, so finally the PNW is joining the rest of the country in the heat wave. It was a record 100 degrees (broke the 1953 record) in Seattle yesterday. No one in Seattle has A/C, because "it never gets hot here." I am 120 miles west of Seattle, and on the other side of the Cascade Mountain range, where we expect it to get hot. 

If there is a PNW (Pacific North West), is there an ANE (Atlantic North East)?


----------



## Leslie

Jane917 said:


> If there is a PNW (Pacific North West), is there an ANE (Atlantic North East)?


No, we have have the Northeast (NE, occasionally).

There is the north Atlantic, but that's out in the ocean somewhere.

The mid-Atlantic is where Betsy, Ann, and Heather hang out.

That reminds me of an old joke:

To people in "the rest of the world," a Yankee is someone from America.

To an American, a Yankee is someone from New England.

To New Englanders, a Yankee is someone from Vermont.

To Vermonters, a Yankee is someone who eats apple pie with cheddar cheese for breakfast.

L


----------



## Jane917

PNW includes Oregon, Washington, B.C., part of Alaska, some of northern California, Idaho, and even western Montana (depending who you talk to).

When I lived in California we told Polish jokes. When I moved to Montana I heard the same jokes, but now they were about North Dakota. My North Dakota friends tell me they have the same jokes, but about Montana. Here in Washington I don't think I have ever heard a Polish/MT/ND joke.


----------



## Leslie

Jane917 said:


> PNW includes Oregon, Washington, B.C., part of Alaska, some of northern California, Idaho, and even western Montana (depending who you talk to).
> 
> When I lived in California we told Polish jokes. When I moved to Montana I heard the same jokes, but now they were about North Dakota. My North Dakota friends tell me they have the same jokes, but about Montana. Here in Washington I don't think I have ever heard a Polish/MT/ND joke.


If you told a Polish joke here in Maine, it would go over like a lead balloon. Of course, if you substituted "flatlander" for Polish, everyone would probably think it was hysterical. For a certain segment of the population, you could substitute "Vermonter" (pronounced VER-mon-ter) and they would die laughing.

But only a certain segment.


----------



## Margaret

Good morning from the Northern Mid-Atlantic!  I think that is where I am according to Leslie's chart.  More hot and humid here.  We had planned to paint our basement today and into the weekend.  It may be worth putting it off for a few days, I certainly do not want to open any windows.  My husband took a vacation day, so I will have to see what he wants to do when he wakes up.  Enjoy your Fridays!


----------



## drenee

I guess I would be western Mid-Atlantic.  I'm a bit west of Ann, Betsy, Heather, and Geoff.  
71 degrees currently.  Not raining yet, but I'm sure we'll have some rain at some point today.  
My son brought his kayak with him yesterday to put on the lake.  I hope it clears up this afternoon
so he can get in the water for a little while.  
Have a great Friday, KB friends.
deb


----------



## crebel

Good Morning!  Dropped DH off at the airport at 4:30 a.m. (WAY too early for me) and am spending the rest of the weekend with my sisters before picking him back up on Sunday.  Sushi lunch for my birthday today and Jersey Boys concert tomorrow night.  It has gluck cleaning beat all to heck!

Leslie, I thought the same thing as Susan.  The ground squirrels/chipmunks at our place (not the regular squirrels) really sound like monkeys when they get going.

Everybody have a safe and happy day!


----------



## caracara

Good morning all.

It is 72, heading toward a high of 89, with rain still possible.

I am baby sitting tonight, so will actually have some cash! yay!

I have absolutely no advice to give you on bird ID, but good luck =)

Hope everyone has an amazing Friday.


----------



## Leslie

Good morning everyone,

78 degrees with a nice breeze this morning.

After the bird symphony yesterday, it was strangely quiet today. A few birds were singing but not the usual racket I hear most every day.

Have a great Friday, everyone!

L


----------



## Andra

Morning all.
I have been having bad allergies with this weird weather and got up with my balance shot to heck.  So I took a decongestant and am waiting for it to kick in so I can try for a little more sleep...  That should make things better.
Hope everyone has a wonderful Friday.


----------



## Annalog

Good morning. It is currently partly cloudy, 77 F, 54% humidity, with a predicted high of 97 F in Benson, AZ (88 F, 35%, and 103 F for Tucson). The rain prediction has again been moved out a day to Saturday (Sunday for Tucson).

Have a safe and wonderful Friday.


----------



## loonlover

Good morning all.

It is 74 now, but is only supposed to get to 86 today.  Currently overcast with 90% humidity and a 70% chance of precipitation.

Therapy again today.  I think the protrusion of my Achilles has shrunk some, but I still have quite a bit of pain at times.  I'm not sure a month in the boot and doing therapy is going to be enough.

Hope everyone has a great day and beginning of the weekend.


----------



## Jeff

Good morning from soggy central Texas, everyone.


----------



## Daniel Arenson

Morning everyone!  Muggy, rainy day here today.  I'll be at the office most of the day, then hopefully work on the new book tonight.  Hope you all have a good one.


----------



## Susan in VA

Morning, everyone.  Happy birthday, Chris!

Somewhat overcast today, rain predicted for tonight and through tomorrow.


----------



## Leslie

Oh, I missed the birthday announcement! Happy Birthday, Chris! Have a great day and enjoy the sushi!

L


----------



## Jane917

Good morning. It is a beautiful morning on its way up to 100+ temps. We are heading out for eastern WA in a few hours, about a 4 hour drive. We are going to visit friends for a weekend of food, wine, friendship, and an arts fair. Back on Sunday. Poor dogs have to go to the kennel.


----------



## Jeff

Oh yeah - happy birthday to Chris and intinst.


----------



## Susan in VA

Jeff said:


> Oh yeah - happy birthday to Chris and intinst.


I just came back to the computer because I realized I hadn't posted birthday wishes for intinst as well. No tea yet today, so my brain's not on yet. Have a good one, intinst!


----------



## geoffthomas

Good Morning from Derwood, MD.
And Happy Birthday to Chris and Intinst.
And fab Friday to all.

It is 81 now with 90 expected and 60% chance of scattered thunderstorms this pm.
My veggies need the rain.

Have a great day.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Leslie said:


> Oh, that's interesting. There is a woodpecker that I've seen at the feeder. He's black and white with red on this throat (and maybe his head) but he's not as big as that description of the pileated woodpecker.
> 
> L


Some of the other woodpeckers also sound a little like that...

Good morning, back home again! Had a great trip home, visited briefly with my cousin near Warren, OH. Got home late last night...It's quite warm already this morning, but not as hot as it's been, apparently!

Everyone stay cool, happy belated Birthday, Chris!

Betsy


----------



## intinst

Good morning everyone, see above for the weather.  I am glad that my knee surgery and therapy happened during the summer, I don't feel bad for missing those hot hangers. Thanks to all for the birthday wishes! Watch the hot weather, stay as cool as you can and be careful out there.


----------



## caracara

Happy Birthday intisnt!!!
Hope its a good one!


----------



## crebel

Thanks for the birthday wishes everyone!  Betsy, your wishes aren't belated, it is today and it has been a great day already.  I'm looking forward to the next 51 years


----------



## Margaret

Happy birthday to Chris and Intinst!


----------



## Annalog

I missed this earlier: Happy birthday to Chris and Intinst! Enjoy the day.


----------



## luvmy4brats

Happy Birthday to Chris and Intinst! I hope you have a great day.

I think we might get some rain today. 

I twisted my knee and I haven't been able to get much walking done this week. Hopefully soon.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

crebel said:


> Thanks for the birthday wishes everyone! Betsy, your wishes aren't belated, it is today and it has been a great day already. I'm looking forward to the next 51 years


Glad to hear it, I was flipping back and forth through the messages from yesterday and today, and I guess I got confused!

And Happy B-Day to Intinst, too!!!!!!!

Betsy


----------



## Leslie

Chris put sushi in my brain so Hannah and I had to go out for a Japanese lunch after having our hair cut (hers was cut and colored). Naturally, now I don't feel like doing any work so I think it is time to go home and do some....Kindle reading! Yahoo!

One thing about work, it will still be waiting for you the next day. LOL

Oh and happy birthday intinst too!

L


----------



## drenee

I'm sorry I missed your birthday, Chris and II. Happy birthday to two great people. 
deb


----------



## crebel

drenee said:


> I'm sorry I missed your birthday, Chris and II. Happy birthday to two great people.
> deb


Deb, you didn't miss either of us, our birthdays are today. I love finding "birthday twins".


----------



## drenee

In case someone downtown read the Prayer thread, Heather's mom had a heart attack.


----------



## Ann in Arlington

Heather with the BRATs Heather?  Oh dear. . . . .


----------



## drenee

Yes, Ann. I'm sorry. It is Luv.


----------



## Susan in VA

Oh no.  Heather, may she have a full and speedy recovery!!


----------



## Jeff

Best wishes to Heather and her family.


----------



## luvmy4brats

Thank you. I'm waiting to hear from my dad or best friend, Rosetta. They are airlifting her to a hospital in Las Vegas and he couldn't go with her. Luckily, my grandfather and uncle were visiting, so my grandfather is driving my dad to Vegas now. It'll probably be another 4 hours before he gets there though.  Zetta is at work for another 2 hours, but will be headed to the hospital as soon as she can. She's going to try to get in to see my mom if she can. All I can do is sit here and wait for one of them to call. I'm trying to keep myself distracted, but I'm failing miserably. I'm clear across the country and feeling helpless at the moment. 

As to her condition, all I know is that it may have damaged her liver and kidneys. 

Thanks again for your thoughts and prayers.


----------



## crebel

Luv, I know that helpless feeling when you are far away.  God Bless you and your family, you are in my prayers.


----------



## Annalog

Luv, you and your family are in my thoughts. Sending healing thoughts to your mom.


----------



## luvmy4brats

Talked to Mom. She's doing ok. She has to have tests run tomorrow to find out what's going on with kidneys and liver. Dr seems very concerned about that aspect. Won't find anything else out until then. Hopefully these issues aren't as serious as the Dr fears. 

Thank you for all the prayers and well wishes tonight. You kept me from turning into a huge mess. The board was able to keep me distracted while I was waiting to hear any news.


----------



## Daphne

luvmy4brats said:


> Talked to Mom. She's doing ok. She has to have tests run tomorrow to find out what's going on with kidneys and liver. Dr seems very concerned about that aspect. Won't find anything else out until then. Hopefully these issues aren't as serious as the Dr fears.
> 
> Thank you for all the prayers and well wishes tonight. You kept me from turning into a huge mess. The board was able to keep me distracted while I was waiting to hear any news.


Hope things go well for you.


----------



## caracara

Luv, I'm so sorry to hear about your mom, she will continue to be in my prayers.

Good morning all.

I'm off to another swim meet... and it's suppose to be hot today, joy.

Hope everyone has a fun, safe and cool Saturday.


----------



## drenee

Heather, I'm so glad you were able to talk to your mom, and I'm glad she's doing ok.  Thank you for keeping us posted.

The rain is gone and the sun is back.  More swimming and being lazy today.  
Have a great Saturday, KB friends.
deb


HAPPY ANNIVERSARY II AND LL.


----------



## Ann in Arlington

Gee deb, sounds like you've got a tough day ahead.  

So, it is actually raining a bit here.  So the door people can't work.  Even though we told them we have a covered porch.  They'll come tomorrow morning instead.  Yes.  On Sunday.  Hope they don't get held up again 'cause the lock people are coming on Monday.  And, actually, this kind of crimps things 'cause it means DH will not have a chance to get the door painted before the lock guys come.  So he'll have to partially remove the lock afterward to do the painting.  Kind of annoying, but minor in the grand scheme of things, I guess.


----------



## Margaret

Good morning, everyone!  Heather, you and your Mom will be in my thoughts and prayers today.  It looks as though we will be having a rainy day here, although it is still just cloudy right now.  Deb, enjoy your lazy type day.  Ann, I hope your door situation gets solved quickly.  We have a day of painting ahead of us, but the basement is actually starting to look like a real room.  Enjoy your Saturdays.


----------



## Annalog

Good morning everyone.

Luv, thanks for the update on your mom. Sending more healing thoughts to her.

It rained hard for about 10 minutes here yesterday. Overcast and hoping for more rain today.

Happy anniversary Loonlover and Intinst!


----------



## Leslie

Good morning,

I am enjoying a lovely cool (77) morning on my porch. It's cloudy right now, but a nice cloudy. They are predicting rain later today which is fine with me because I have some editing work to do.

Heather, I hope your mom does okay. Sending healing energy.

II and LL, happy anniversary!

Have a great Saturday everyone!

L


----------



## geoffthomas

Keeping you in our prayers, Heather- all of your family.

Got a couple hours of needed rain this morning.

So it is 72 going up to 80 only today.
Probably a little muggy though.


----------



## loonlover

Good morning all.  Cloudy again and chance of rain.  Only sprinkles fell at our house yesterday.  Temps are a little more pleasant however.

Thanks for all the well-wishes.  We may go out to eat again tonight, but otherwise a quiet day planned.  Except for the trip to the Hallmark store.  Ornament premiere is this weekend and adding to my collection is always my choice for an anniversary gift.

Heather, hope your mom continues to do okay.  It always eases things a little when you are able to talk with the patient.

Hope everyone has a good day.


----------



## Jeff

Good morning from deep in the soggy heart of Texas.


----------



## Edward C. Patterson

Lehigh Valley - WASH OUT

Edward C. Patterson


----------



## crebel

Good Morning, I actually slept in until 9 a.m., feels wonderful.  It is a dry and sunny day here, a heavenly 66 degrees on its way to mid 80s.

Heather, you and your family continue to be in my prayers - have a HAPPY BIRTHDAY!


----------



## luvmy4brats

Thank you all very much. The scary part was the waiting to hear something. 

It appears all my plans have been cancelled due to pouring rain. I do know my day will include Birthday cake and margaritas at some point though.


----------



## Ann in Arlington

It is, apparently, still dripping. . . .has been doing so since before I got up at 6:30. . . .supposed to stop at some point.  The long soaking rain will be good for lawns and gardens. . . . . . .


----------



## Jane917

Good morning from eastern Washington where it is a lovely morning heading toward a scorching day. We are at an arts/crafts fair where DH and I are signed up for a 2 hour stint in the Childrens' Pavilion painting gourd bird houses. 

Special thoughts and prayers are going out to Heather's family for a safe and speedy recovery.


----------



## Annalog

Happy birthday Heather. May all of your birthday wishes come true. All the best to you and your family.


----------



## Daniel Arenson

Good morning all!


----------



## Andra

Good umm Evening Everyone.
I got up this morning and got on the treadmill then meant to check KB while eating breakfast, but I moved my computer upstairs to my office yesterday and was too lazy to go up there.  Then we ran errands, I took a nap, and we went over to a friend's apartment to go swimming (DH is teaching her).  And now it's late and I'm trying to catch up.
I did see the news about Heather's mom and have been praying on that front.  I'm glad to hear that she seems to be doing better.


----------



## Daphne

Wishing you all a happy Sunday.


----------



## Annalog

Good morning. It is currently very dark.  It will be hot, humid, and partly cloudy. It is supposed to rain but will miss some areas. Mom, my sister, and I are signed up for a Run with the Roosters race that starts at sunrise. Mom hurt  her knee yesterday and might not be able to finish (or even start) the 5 mile run/walk event. I will find out soon.

Have a safe and happy Sunday.


----------



## Margaret

Good morning, everyone!  Annalog, I hope your Mom's knee is ok and she gets to participate in the run.  When I read your post I got the mental picture of hundreds of people running down a road chased by angry chickens - like the running of the bulls - but I guess the title refers to the time not the animals involved.  We will be having a hot and humid day here.  Yesterday's rain didn't cool things off too much, but we really needed it.  The basement is painted. The next step will be to do the woodwork. I am off to church. Heather, I'll say a prayer for your Mom.  Enjoy your Sundays!


----------



## crebel

Good Morning!  It is raining here (but seems gentle, hopefully a few dry days will keep things from flooding again).  DH's flight out of Atlanta was delayed last night and consequently he missed his connecting flight in Chicago.  Hopefully he will be in sometime in the next hour and I can pick him up to head home.

Except for not getting hubby back last night, I have had a great birthday weekend with my sisters.  Younger sis took me to see Jersey Boys last night, it was a lot of fun.  Everybody have a safe and happy day.


----------



## Ann in Arlington

Good Morning! Well, the guys will be here at 8 to start installing the new door.

Wait. . . .it's nearly 8:30. . . . . .

DH says the guy definitely said 'SUNDAY' when he said they wouldn't come yesterday 'cause of the rain. We've not gotten a call yet, though. DH is about to drag himself out of bed and call _them_.

I'm going to go to church and not think about it. . . . .he gets to do the yelling, if there's yelling to be done. (He's better at 'yelling' productively than I am, anyway.  )


----------



## drenee

Good morning. Sitting on the deck having my morning tea. 
Heather, praying for your mom and hoping she's doing better this morning. 
deb


----------



## loonlover

Good morning all.  Mostly cloudy this morning.  30% chance of rain today.  Had one very short rainfall yesterday; not enough to be measurable.  It mostly just raised the humidity level.

Hope everyone has a good day.


----------



## Ann in Arlington

Update: door guys did come. . . . .got to make a big plastic box before they can take out the old door because there might be. . . .<gasp> . . . . .lead paint on the door. No, it's not peeling. And I don't think they'll be eating it. But still.  I'll be glad to have it done. . . .it will look nice. We do have to have the a/c off for the removal process so I guess it's good they didn't come Wed. as originally planned when it was already 85 by now. . . .today it's just 75 and breezy so actually quite comfortable with the windows all open. . . . . .

Off to church! Heather, I'll keep your mum in mind.


----------



## Leslie

Good morning everyone,

I woke up at my usual time but took it easy, reading my Kindle in bed before getting up. Now I am enjoying some lovely breezes on my porch. 77 degrees and there are a few clouds in the sky, but I think we are done with the rain.

Have a great Sunday, everyone!

L


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Good morning!

I woke up at my usual time and decided not to.  Now I'm finally up for real and it's 85 on our thermometer on the deck, but we're much farther south than Ann.    and in a swamp.  There's a reason this area (originally one of George Washington's farms) was called Muddy Hole Farm.  

Good luck with the door, Ann....

Heather, prayers for your mom and you and your family.

Betsy


----------



## Jeff

Good morning, everyone. It's 80 with 83% relative humidity here in the heart of Texas. I started mowing the lawn but had to come inside to cool off. Have a great day.


----------



## Susan in VA

Good morning everyone! It's 84 degrees here (_north_ of Betsy, of course ) and pleasantly non-humid. Might be able to do some gardening this afternoon, now that my back is almost back to normal.

I wasn't online yesterday, so I missed II & Loonlover's anniversary and Heather's birthday -- hope they were happy!! Heather, I hope your Mom continues to improve, and that the test results all came out well.



Annalog said:


> Mom, my sister, and I are signed up for a Run with the Roosters race





Margaret said:


> When I read your post I got the mental picture of hundreds of people running down a road chased by angry chickens - like the running of the bulls


This was my laugh of the morning. Thanks. 

Enjoy your Sunday, everyone! Ann, good luck with the HazMat project!


----------



## geoffthomas

Good afternoon.
It is 83 in Derwood, MD.
Going up to 88.
Sunny mostly for the day.

Have a great Sunday all.


----------



## Annalog

Margaret said:


> Good morning, everyone! Annalog, I hope your Mom's knee is ok and she gets to participate in the run. When I read your post I got the mental picture of hundreds of people running down a road chased by angry chickens - like the running of the bulls - but I guess the title refers to the time not the animals involved. ...


While there were not any real roosters, there was a guy dressed in a rooster outfit.  He gave "high fives" to anyone who wanted them near the beginning and end of the race. The run/walk event was completely over before 8 AM. Since Mom's back, hip, thigh, and knee were all hurting, she decided not to participate in case of doing serious damage to herself. I think that was a smart decision since there was no reason we could think of why her knee swelled. I hope she makes an appointment with her doctor on Monday. I finished next to last (1:44:15 or so for 5 miles). In addition to the top 3 in each gener/age category getting awards, the last three to finish the event also got awards. I have a beautiful gold rooster trophy.


----------



## Daphne

Hope the door happens soon, Ann. 
I sometimes feel so out of sync that I should say good morning on the good night thread and good night on the good morning thread.
Hope you all have a good week.


----------



## Ann in Arlington

Good Morning. . . . .door got put in just fine on schedule. . . they finished by 2 or so. . . . .looks good.  Lock guys will be here this morning.  Looking at the house from the street now, one thing becomes completely obvious:  we need a new garage door too.   

Yeah. . .I'm up way early. . . .DH decided to go with 'natural air' yesterday since we had a/c off in the morning. . .it wasn't too bad all day as there was a breeze, but the house did not cool down in the night as much as I would have expected.  So I woke up about 5:30 and decided I should just get the heck out of the bed and, oh, by the way, put the a/c back on.  I'll probably end up napping in the p.m. 

68 right now going up to 88. . . .probably have sun off and on with the usual thunderstorms in the late afternoon. . . . .


----------



## Edward C. Patterson

Morning all and Ann of Aitconditionington   5 am is rise and shine time for me every day, BUT Satrurday when it could be 5 PM (no, never) - 10 at the latest.

Ed Patterson


----------



## Susan in VA

Good morning, everyone. 68 degrees here and... oh, you already got all that today. Errand and laundry day for me, and some housecleaning. And we're counting down the last four weeks of home school starting today.



Ann in Arlington said:


> Looking at the house from the street now, one thing becomes completely obvious: we need a new garage door too.


Beware of Project Creep..... 

Have a good Monday, everyone!


----------



## Leslie

Good morning everyone,

72 degrees and lovely this morning. Too bad I have to go back to work...sigh, it's Monday.

L


----------



## Margaret

Good morning, everyone!  It is hard to believe that we are almost to the midpoint of summer vacation here.  I slept in (until  this morning.  We should have another warm day with little chance of rain.  We leave for two weeks at the Jersey shore with the entire family on Saturday.  I will be busy with shopping and packing this week.  Today it's off to Target for sunscreen, bubbles, coloring books, and assorted other necessities.  Enjoy your Mondays!


----------



## Sean Sweeney

Morning everyone. Very sunny. Probably will get very hot. And I have this binder.... might as well start on the edits.


----------



## Annalog

Good morning. It is currently partly cloudy, 87 F, 37% humidity with a predicted high of 92 F in Benson. In Tucson it is clear, 78 F, 65% humidity with a predicted high of 101 F. It is supposed to rain in Benson but not in Tucson. We will see what happens.

For those on vacation, have a great day. For those going back to work (me included), have a great day.


----------



## loonlover

Good morning all.  The usual July forecast - hot with chance of thunderstorms.  One went through about six last night - more thunder than rain.  The grass is definitely showing some stress, but it will still have to be mowed sometime this week.

Normally the second Monday of the month is lunch with fellow retirees.  One of them couldn't go today so that has been moved to the 26th.  Our therapy sessions are at different times as I thought I would be in NLR at our normal time.  

Hope everyone has a good day.


----------



## Sean Sweeney

I would like some relief to the heat before October.


----------



## Andra

Good Morning Everyone.  It's cloudy and 77 with a high of 95 to look forward to this afternoon.  I hope you all have wonderful Mondays.


----------



## Jeff

Good morning, everyone. See Andra's post for the weather. Have a great week.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Good morning,

it was 71 here in northern VA when I got up, now up to 78.  Another catchup day after our trip.

Betsy


----------



## caracara

Good morning all.

I have gotten my dose of chlorine for the day. Saturday,at the meet, the pool had way too much, they weren't even sure how much because it was off the scale, Yikes!

Hope everyone has a wonderful Monday =)


----------



## intinst

Good Morning everyone!  Another therapy day, mostly now we are making me stronger, 
I have about as much flexibility as I'm going to get. Everybody, be careful out there.


----------



## crebel

Good Morning.  The weather here appears to be much the same as everywhere else - hot and humid with possible rain.

Everybody have a safe and happy day.


----------



## geoffthomas

Good Day.
It is 83 in Derwood, MD - apparently the high for the day (or close to it).
Scattered showers are expected this evening.

Have a great day - the rest of it.


----------



## luvmy4brats

Update on my mom: 

She had her angiogram today and the news isn't good. Her heart is 95% blocked and she needs to have quintuple bypass surgery Thursday morning. I'm scrambling trying to get myself out to Vegas as soon as I can.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Heather, we're praying for your mom and you!

Betsy


----------



## drenee

Heather, thinking of you.  
deb


----------



## Jeff

Yes, we're all thinking of your, Heather.


----------



## Susan in VA

Oh, Heather  --  how scary  --  good thoughts to your mom for a safe and successful surgery!!


----------



## Annalog

Heather, sending good thoughts for you and your family as well as healing energy for your mom.


----------



## drenee

Heather, thinking of you and your family this morning. 

Storms expected throughout the day. 
Yesterday was a long day in court. Today will be the same. 
Have a great Tuesday, KB friends. 
deb


----------



## Andra

Heather, sending thoughts and prayers out to your family.

It looks like we are going to have another hot humid day here.  The heat index is predicted to reach 105.  I think we are starting to see more normal weather for this time of year.


----------



## Leslie

Good morning,

Foggy this morning...70 degrees. The paper says we should expect partly sunny, hot and humid.

Heather, thinking of you and sending healing energy.

L


----------



## DLs Niece

Morning everyone.  71* so far this morning in Southern Ontario. Suppose to 82*, muggy and scattered showers today.


----------



## caracara

Good morning all.

76 here currently, heading to heat index of 102, finally the weather is figuring out it is July.

Heather you and your mom will be in my thoughts and prayers.

Have a great Tuesday everyone.


----------



## loonlover

Heather, you and your family are in our thoughts and prayers.

Good morning, all.  It is raining with a flash flood watch through this afternoon.  But the heat index is predicted to be in the 100 degree range so maybe it won't rain all day.  Although I'd prefer the rain to the heat.

I'm working a meeting today so leaving II to his own devices for most of the day.

Hope everyone has a good day.


----------



## luvmy4brats

Good morning. Thank you for all your thoughts and prayers.

Tornado warning here this morning. Oh Joy, just what I need today. My low cost plane tickets fell through last night so I'm trying desperately to figure out how the heck I can get out there.


----------



## lonestar

Good morning.  It's cloudy and it will be hot today.  We expect the temperature to hit 100 this week.  Hope it's not today.

luvmy4brats- Sending healing thoughts for your Mother.


----------



## Susan in VA

Good morning, everyone!

Heather, don't the airlines have emergency fares anymore?  Can't hurt to ask if this counts as one for them.

Or  --  I'm not sure if this would work  --  what airline(s) would you go there on?  IF it's possible to transfer frequent flyer points to another person (used to be, on some airlines), I'd be happy to donate some of mine...  if they're not enough, maybe one or two other people could do the same...  I have some on various airlines from when I used to travel more, and I won't be using any except Delta for quite a while...  just a thought.  PM me if you want to look into this.

Overcast and damp this morning.  Busy day ahead....  enjoy your Tuesdays!


----------



## Margaret

Good morning, everyone!  Heather, I will be keeping you and your mom in my thoughts and prayers today.  Travel safely!  It looks as though we will be having rain for most of today.  Right now it is just very dreary and very humid.  Enjoy your Tuesdays.


----------



## Daphne

More of a good afternoon now from me, but same good wishes to everyone, especially Heather.


----------



## geoffthomas

Ok humid.
Good morning from Derwood, MD.
Rained a lot last night and more expected today.

72 now expected high 84.

I posted updates on the garden in the Gardens 2010 thread.

Have a great day.


----------



## Jeff

Good morning from deep in the heart of Texas. It's currently 79 headed toward 94 and humid.


----------



## Annalog

Good morning everyone. The rain prediction has been pushed off to Friday. I am beginning to wonder if we will see any normal monsoon rains this year.   

Have a safe and happy Tuesday. Heather, hoping all works out OK. Sending more healing energy.


----------



## Jane917

Good morning. Going to be a nice day today with temps in the high 80s. Firefighters are getting a handle on a canyon fire north of us that has been blazing since Saturday. So far the wind has not blown smoke our way.

Heather, positive thoughts are coming your way. The Seattle Times has an article this morning on how over-booked planes are as an explanation of why it is so hard to get last-minute flights. You have probably tried Priceline, but have you also tried lastminute.com?


----------



## luvmy4brats

Yes to both of those. At Lastminute, the best I can do is about $1300 for 2 tickets, priceline is about $800

Susan, the last time I tried to transfer points it was a couple week wait to process.


----------



## Ann in Arlington

Good Morning!

I've actually been up for a while. . . but had to clear the pile on my desk. . .bills are paid and there's money left over: always a good thing.  Realized, though, that I had to take my car for the emissions check, also had a couple of rebate things that needed to get in the mail, and a paycheck to cash.  So after clearing the desk I did those errands and now I'm home!  Plan for the afternoon is laundry.

Heather, good luck with getting tickets. . .I'd offer some of our points but I know in the past we've not been able to use them if we were within a few days of the desired travel day. . . . will keep your mom and whole family in mind over the next few days. . . . . 

Oh, and update on the front door:  lock guy was EXCELLENT. . .did a fantabulous professional job.  Door looks great. . . .next step:  paint.  I expect to come back from my music camp next week with it all done.


----------



## Elmore Hammes

Good morning, everyone. I've been off the boards for the most part recently as my schedule has been rather hectic. I actually get to focus on writing / books more today, though, as this morning I attended my monthly Writer's Workshop at the library and tonight at 5pm EST I will be interviewed as part of the Fascinating Authors series on Blog Talk Radio ( http://www.blogtalkradio.com/fascinatingauthors ). It's the first time I've been interviewed so I am a bit nervous but excited to be trying something new.

Hope everyone else has an interesting and productive day.

Elmore


----------



## crebel

Good Afternoon.  Another sweaty day in the midwest, but no rain which is great for us.  I wish we could send some of our groundwater to points east that are too dry.

God Bless you and your family, Heather.  I hope your tickets get worked out quickly.  I will continue to keep your Mom and the rest of you on my prayer list.


----------



## drenee

Good Wednesday morning. Currently 71. High of 84 today.  
Criminal court this morning and doctor appt. this afternoon. 
deb


----------



## luvmy4brats

Good morning everybody. (I've actually not gone to sleep yet)

Thank you all so much for your thoughts and prayers. I'm sitting on the plane waiting to take off now. (I missed the part about the first leg of the flight being on a tiny commuter plane)


----------



## caracara

Good morning all.
Currently 76 out there, heading toward another heat index in the 100's.

Heather- I'm glad you found tickets, you will continue to be in y prayers.

Hope everyone has a terrific Wednesday.


----------



## Jeff

Good morning, everyone. Cara's got weather duty today. Safe trip, Heather.


----------



## Susan in VA

Good morning, all.  Overcast and damp again this morning.  Last night we had the strongest, noisiest thunderstorm I've seen in years... made the whole house shake.  

Off to accompany DD's summer camp excursion group to a museum in DC for the day.  I was hoping to have lunch with a friend since her DH is out of town this week and so we were planning a "girls' lunch out",  but she had water damage to her house yesterday and now has to stay home waiting for a repair estimate and for the insurance guy.    So DD is pleased that I'm going with them instead...

Be safe, Heather.  Hope you find good news when you get there.

Have a good Wednesday, everyone.


----------



## akagriff

90s in Minneapolis and strong storms for this afternoon


----------



## Margaret

Good morning, everyone!  Heather, hoping you have a safe trip and that things are going well with your Mom.  We had plenty of rain here and more is expected for today.  The grass is starting to look green again.  I have been making piles of things to take to the shore.  I know that I take way too much stuff - there are stores in New Jersey - but I hate the thought of having to run out and buy something down there and I am not sure what the rental house will have.  So I continue to make piles.  Enjoy your Wednesdays.


----------



## lonestar

Good morning.  Excessive heat warning has been issued here.  Hot and humid today.

Have a wonderful day everyone!


----------



## Leslie

Good morning everyone,

Rainy here this morning and 66 degrees. Lance is home for a few days...it's good to have him here.

L


----------



## Ann in Arlington

Good Morning!

Only 69 and drizzly.  Big thunderstorms last night. . .at least one lightning strike put a house on fire here in Arlington.  Theoretically, it's supposed to clear a little, but then there's a possibility of more thunderstorms tonight so. . . . . .welcome to summer. 

Have a good one, everyone. . . . .Heather. . .safe travels. . .check in when you can. . . . .


----------



## Annalog

Good morning everyone. Weather prediction is still hot and humid with no rain until Friday. However there was a small storm with lightning over Benson while I was driving home from Tucson. It ended just after I got home. DH phoned just after I left Tucson to say he had put the chickens inside. Only a few went in on their own while it was sprinkling so he had to catch them one-by-one and put them in. He did not want to wait for it to be raining harder before closing the chicken coop door and going inside the house. 

Hope your flight is going well. Hoping for the best for you and your family.

Have a good Wednesday everyone.


----------



## Edward C. Patterson

Rainy in Lehigh Valley and muggy, with a chance of Meatballs.  

Ed Patterson


----------



## drenee

Heather, glad you are on your way. Like Ann said, check in when you can. 
deb


----------



## Andra

Good Morning Everyone.
Heather, I'm glad you are on your way to be with your Mom.  We are still praying for you and your family.  I hope that you get some good news today.
Cara's got the weather here also - but I will add that I am supposed to go kayaking tonight so a stray thunderstorm around 6:00pm is definitely a possibility...


----------



## loonlover

Good morning all.  Hot and humid with a heat advisory in place until tomorrow evening.  II mowed the yard last night so we shouldn't have to be outside except for going to and from the car for our therapy this morning.

Heather, our thoughts are with you.  Safe travel.


----------



## Sean Sweeney

Overcast, humid, rain expected... not complaining at all.


----------



## crebel

Good Morning!  Heat advisory here today with indexes expected to hit 109, yucky pucky.

I'm glad Heather was able to get flight arrangements made - safe travels.


----------



## geoffthomas

Good Wednesday Morning from Derwood, MD.
It apparently is only 73 going up to 89 with isolated T'storms this pm.

The heat and rain are great for the veggies.

Have a good day.
Travel mercies, Heather.


----------



## luvmy4brats

Thank you all so much. Just wanted to let you know I'm in Vegas. Granted, were stuck on the plane, but we're here. (no crew to operate the jetway)


----------



## Annalog

Glad to know you have landed in Vegas. Thinking of you and your family.


----------



## Daphne

Good Morrow from a rainy and blustery England.


----------



## drenee

Good morning.  Muggy and hot today. 
Thinking of you, Heather, and your family. 
deb


----------



## Martel47

Good morning, everyone.  I haven't been on the GM board much with my recent schedule, but I woke up early today, so here I am.  It's hot in Indy today, but will be even hotter in Tucson, where we're headed today for a visit with the in-laws.


----------



## caracara

Good morning all.
Central Texas weather report: it is currently 75 with a heat index of 105 predicted.

I get to go dig through a fellow quilters scrapes today, that should fun =)

Heather, you are still in my prayers.

Hope you all have a glorious Thursday.


----------



## Leslie

Good morning everyone,

68 degrees right now and it feels like another hot day is in store for all of us here in Maine. Enjoy your Thursdays!

L


----------



## loonlover

Good morning all.  Another hot one here with a heat index of 103-107.  I'll be inside at the arena helping set up for a banquet.  That means folding napkins, polishing the glassware and utensils.  I doubt the air will be on but maybe there will be some fans going.  

Heather, thinking about you and your mom.

Everyone, have a good day.


----------



## geoffthomas

Good Morning all.
It is a nice sunny Thursday.
73 now expecting a high of 90.
Sunny, warm and probably humid today.
Nice growing weather, what with the recent rain.

Heather - thinking of you and your family.

Have a great day all.


----------



## Jeff

Good morning, everyone. See Cara's post for the weather.


----------



## Annalog

Good morning everyone. Currently sunny with scattered clouds in Tucson. I expect it to be hot and humid but I am hoping for rain this afternoon.

Thinking of you and your family Heather.

Have a good Thursday everyone.


----------



## luvmy4brats

Good morning everybody. It's expected to be around 113-115 today here in Vegas. 

I'm at the hospital. Mom's getting ready to go in for surgery in about an hour. I'll keep you posted. The surgery should only last until noon. 

Thank you all again.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Heather,

we're with you, girl! Sending positive energy cross country to you and your mom.



luvmy4brats said:


> Good morning everybody. It's expected to be around 113-115 today here in Vegas.


But it's a dry heat.  We, on the other hand, only have wet heat.

Betsy


----------



## Margaret

Good morning, everyone!  Heather, I am glad that you arrived safely.  I will keep your Mom in my prayers throughout the day.  I just got in from the grocery store.  It actually felt pleasant outside, but it is expected tobe very hot by the afternoon.  It is nice to see that the rain we have been having has helped.  My lawn is green again.  So much better than the brown, crunchy stuff that has been out there for the past few weeks.  We leave for the shore in two more days.  I can't wait!  Enjoy your Thursdays!


----------



## Andra

Morning All.
It's definitely summer here now.  But the I saw cenizo was blooming on the way to work so we may have some more rain on the way from somewhere.
Here's what I learned this morning - when filling up the containers of kitty food, put the lid on the first one before filling the second one or Figaro will knock the first one over and help himself!  I was sweeping up kitty kibble shortly after 5AM...
Heather, glad you made it to Las Vegas.  More prayers and positive thoughts heading your way.


----------



## crebel

Good Morning to all!  Hot and muggy weather continues here.  If you go outside for just a couple of minutes and then come back in, the struggling air conditioners feel completely wonderful.  I read the thread last week about air conditioners only being efficient to about 20 degrees less than the outside temp.  Taking a gel-pack from the freezer, wrapping it in a dishtowel and sitting in the recliner with my feet/ankles on it works well for cooling off the whole bod.


----------



## Sean Sweeney

Morning all, 73 degrees with high humidity and overcast skies in the Commonwealth. Supposed to hit 87 today.

Remembering dad today; he went home seven years ago today.


----------



## Jane917

Good morning. Nice day here in orchard country. 

Glad you are in LV, Heather. I have been in LV when in it is 115. That is just plain hot!


----------



## luvmy4brats

Mom's out of surgery. She did good. Should be able to see her in about 20 minutes. They only needed to do a quadruple bypass and not a quintuple.

Will post more later.


----------



## Annalog

Heather, thanks for the update. Sending positive energy.


----------



## intinst

Thank you for the update, Heather. Thinking about you and your family.


----------



## drenee

Heather, thinking of you and your family. 
deb


----------



## Leslie

Good morning everyone,

66 degrees and a little bit foggy this morning. Lance heads back to NY today so I am feeling sad about that.  

Do you realize, we are only 8 posts away from 10,000 in this thread? We'll hit it this morning--I wonder who the lucky poster will be. Maybe I should go find some champagne to celebrate, or maybe a picture of Hugh.  

L


----------



## akagriff

It's Friday!  90s in minneapolis


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Good Morning!

Awakening from what is apparently earthquake country this morning (see Ann's EARTHQUAKE post).  Though our pictures aren't even crooked here, last time we had an earthquake they at least got all cattywampus.  (Did I spell that right? )  And the local ABC preempted Good Morning America for earthquake coverage    Good grief.  I'll go out later to look for cracks in the sidewalk.  

Gonna be another hot one today... 

And not to quibble, Leslie, but we're now 6 posts from 10000 REPLIES to this thread, and only 5 from 10000 posts, as the original post isn't numbered....

Heather, thinking of you out there in Vegas.  Hope your mom and you and the BRAT had a good night.

Betsy


----------



## caracara

Good morning all.

It is 74 currently heading toward a heat index of 105 again, I think I'll be staying inside today.

This morning will be my last practice ever with my summer league.  This is my 11h summer swimming for them, lots of good memories. I'm not sure what it's going to be like next summer, yikes!

Heather, glad to hear you mom was doing well.

Have a happy, and fun Friday everyone.


----------



## Elmore Hammes

Good morning all - no earthquakes in central Indiana, with temps at 72 degrees and heading for a muggy 88. Hopefully the rain will hold off until later today as I am taking the day off for golf.

Enjoy your Friday!
Elmore


----------



## Margaret

Good Morning, everyone!  We are back to sticky and hot (95 by this afternoon) in the Philadelphia area.  Lots of little things to pull together before we leave for vacation.  This time tomorrow we will be on our way down to the shore.  It will be wonderful to have all six of my kids together with their children, spouses, boy/girl friends and assorted friends with us throughout the two weeks.  I am hoping for good weather.  All of that wonderful togetherness can be a little overwhelming if everyone is cooped up in the house for too many days.  Leslie, I know how you are feeling today.  It is always hard when the kids leave after a visit.  You are proud that they are independent enough to be on their own, but you sort of miss the days when you had them all together.  Heather, I am so happy to hear that your Mom's surgery went well.  I will be praying for her continued recovery.  Enjoy your Fridays!


----------



## loonlover

Good morning all.  Hot and humid here with another heat advisory in place for this afternoon.

Therapy this morning.  Another woman and I folded 1530 napkins yesterday for a banquet tomorrow night.  Today is table setting day.  I'm to check to see if they need me to help after therapy.

Heather, glad to hear the report on your mother.

Hope everyone has a great day and beginning to the weekend.


----------



## Susan in VA

Good morning! Three more posts, I'd better hurry and get mine in early 'cause I don't really like champagne. 

I didn't feel any earthquakes here... then again, I sleep through just about anything... not sure about DD.... but the cats are acting strange this morning, sort of restless.

Tried a new hair guy yesterday (but not Ann's yet, because he left on his vacation earlier this year than expected) and ended up exploring a new neighborhood only to find out eventually that it backs onto one I'm quite familiar with.  I could have driven there_ much_ faster than going by their directions, if only I'd known that, or thought to look it up....

Starting the lengthy and paperwork-rich process of getting DD back into the school system today.  24 pages of forms... plus six for medical, for which I need to trek to her doc's office 45 minutes from here.... plus I have to order and administer a reading level test... plus we have to go get some other testing done... Egad. Makes me want to say, dash it all, I'll keep homeschooling. 

Have a great Friday, everyone!

edit: Whoops, barely made it in time! One more to go.


----------



## Jeff

Ta-da.

Good morning, everyone.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

We have two winners!  Congratulations to Susan for the 10000th post in this thread, and to Jeff for the 10000th reply!

Betsy


----------



## Leslie

Congratulations on all those posts! Good job to Susan and Jeff...

How about some pretty lights and Hugh looking hot to celebrate...


----------



## Annalog

Congratulations to Susan and Jeff! Heather, glad your mom is doing well. Good morning to everyone. Hope everyone has a good day. 

Last night there was thunder, lightening, and some rain at our house.  Today in Benson is partly cloudy, 75 F, humidity 56%, and a predicted high of 97 F (86 F, 41%, and 102 F in Tucson). Rain is predicted for today (60% Benson and 40-50% for Tucson).


----------



## Jeff

Leslie said:


> Congratulations on all those posts! Good job to Susan and Jeff...
> 
> How about some pretty lights and Hugh looking hot to celebrate...


Thanks a lot, Leslie. Pictures of young guys with all their hair really makes my day.  The fireworks are pretty cool, though.


----------



## Andra

Good Morning Everyone.
I discovered another important thing this morning - I shouldn't try to carry 10 laptops at a time.  I think I twinged my back a bit on that one.
Heather, I'm glad to hear your mom's surgery went well.  Still sending thoughts and prayers.
If we have that many posts on this thread, does that mean we should think about starting a new one at some point?  Good for Susan and Jeff for hitting the magic numbers.


----------



## Leslie

Andra said:


> If we have that many posts on this thread, does that mean we should think about starting a new one at some point? Good for Susan and Jeff for hitting the magic numbers.


Heaven forfend! This is the third most replied to thread on KindleBoards, and the second most viewed. We have records to break! No way we're going to start back at the beginning....although I doubt we'll ever beat the Word Association thread....

L


----------



## Susan in VA

Thanks, and congratulations to Jeff for getting the post with the magic number.

Hair, shmair. Hugh looks like he needs a shave... and apparently he hadn't had any sleep when that picture was taken. 


Spoiler



Maybe Leslie should dig up the Hugh thread and try again.


----------



## intinst

Good Morning all. Wonder what the 2nd most replied to thread is?   Still a long way back on page views there. SJC's Infinity thread will go over One Hundred Thousand page views today, though. Fifty thousand back from the Good Morning thread. Hope everyone has a great day. Off to therapy!


----------



## drenee

Good morning. Hot again today. 
Yay for the Good Morning thread.
deb


----------



## crebel

Good Morning to all.  Only 71 degrees here this morning and not nearly as humid, I can be very happy with continued weather like this.

Congrats to everyone who has posted in this thread, it is good to "hear" good morning from folks around the world.  It is my first stop each day on the KB and I love it.

Heather, glad to hear the surgery needed was a little less extensive.  Continued healing thoughts for a complete recovery for your Mom are being sent your way.


----------



## Sean Sweeney

Morning, all. It's sunny and 79 degrees right now and supposed to hit 91. A 30 percent chance of thunderstorms today (please rain, I don't want to go to a game and cover 9-year-old baseball).


----------



## geoffthomas

Good Morning from Derwood, MD.
Only a couple of miles from the earthquake epicenter.
Woo Hoo.
Woke me up, it did  (only because the dogs got excited). Then I got to hear and feel the rumbles.

Warm and humid and bad air today.

Have a terrific afternoon.


----------



## luvmy4brats

Good morning! We've gotten a late start this morning. It's 101 right now with an expected high of about 112. 

Ray and I are getting a bite to eat and then we'll be headed over to the hospital to spend the day with mom. I talked to her this morning and she sounded good. They were getting ready to take out her central line. She'll be up walking around today. 

I'm not sure I mentioned that her liver and kidneys are nearly back to normal so that's less to worry about. 

I haven't had a chance to read through, but I just want to thank everyone for their continued support and prayers. 

Now that I know she's ok, maybe Rayna and I can have a little fun while we're here.


----------



## Ann in Arlington

That's good news Dani (I have to call you that 'cause it's your "Vegas" name. ) 

Definitely go have a little fun with the bRat. . . . .


----------



## Andra

Heather, isn't Straight No Chaser in Vegas at Harrah's??


----------



## Daphne

Another of my good mornings merges into a good night. I wish you well, whatever time of day it is for you.


----------



## caracara

Good morning all.
I don't want to even contemplate how hot it is going to get today seeing as I have to be outside in it until 2 this afternoon.  Yesterday was my summer league practice, and today is my last meet.  So far we've gone undefeated, I hope that continues today.

Hope everyone has a cool, fun Saturday.


----------



## Margaret

Good morning, everyone!  It will be another sunny and warm day here. Do well in your meet, Caracars.  We are heading out for our two weeks at the shore as soon as my husband gets himself together.  I'm not sure about the internet access for the place we are renting, so I may not be around for the next two weeks. Take care and enjoy the remainder of July!


----------



## Andra

Good Morning Everyone.  My day just got turned upside down.  We have been tryiung to make friends with a feral kitty in who's been hanging out in my backyard.  I saw hin yesterday for the first time in a while and it looks like he totally got worked over in a fight.  We're pretty sure he can't see at all out of one eye and not much from the other.  DH got a live trap yesterday and we set it and not I've got a Skitty Kitty in the trap.  The vet's office opens at 8:00 so that will be my first stop of the day.  I'd appreciate any good thoughts or prayers for this little guy - he's had a rough life.


----------



## loonlover

Good morning all.  Another warm, humid day in store.  Some grocery shopping this morning when I can drag myself out of the house.  Then working at a banquet at the arena tonight.  I don't know exactly where I'll be stationed, but my first responsibility (unless something has changed in the last 18 hours) is to check in the temporary staff used as servers, bartenders, etc.  That entails getting their ID and setting up their time sheets.  Then I'll probably be stationed some place where I am just keeping people from going where they are not supposed to and giving directions to the restrooms.  

Margaret, have a great vacation.

Everyone have a great Saturday and stay cool.


----------



## Leslie

Good morning everyone,

We have a hot day scheduled in southern Maine today. 73 right now with a high of 90 predicted. Those buzzy things are buzzing already. My husband hopes to finish the roof on the porch today but we'll see. It's not really ideal weather for that.

L


----------



## chefazn

Good morning all!

Looks like it going to be a hot day.  I'm going paintballing =).


----------



## Linda S. Prather Author

Good morning everyone!  Haven't been able to get here much this week.  We had thunderstorms last night but I don't think it's going to cool it down much for us.  Hope everyone has a fantastic weekend.


----------



## Jeff

Good morning, everyone. Should be a warm 102 here today. Headed out to cut the grass.


----------



## drenee

Chefazn, welcome to the Good Morning thread.
Cara, good luck to your team. 
Margaret, have a wonderful vacation. Can't wait to hear all about it.

The weather is the same here as the others have stated, hot and humid. Today is boyfriend's birthday. Not sure what we are going to do. Probably hang out at the lake and be lazy. Too hot for too much more.
deb


----------



## Sean Sweeney

Morning, friends, neighbors, inmates. We had a fantastic sky last night following a thunderstorm: amber, then off-red. Absolutely awe-inspiring.

82 degrees right now (ugh), with an expected high of 94. More of the same tomorrow.

Can we have a cold front move in and stay for a few days?


----------



## akagriff

I am a weatherspotter.  There is a severe weather alert for this afternoon in the Twin Cities.    Right now clear blue skies.


----------



## Jane917

Warm and sunny in central WA today. I have a friend visiting for the weekend, so we will have to find something fun to do. 

Heather, glad to hear your mom is doing much better.


----------



## luvmy4brats

Good morning! Today's high is expected to be 114. A cold front is supposed to move in tomorrow or monday and cool things down to 108.  R's in the shower so I have a few minutes. Now that mom is doing better (she looked so good yesterday), R and I are able to go out and have a little fun once visiting hours are over for the day (It is Vegas after all). The plan for the day is breakfast out, then hospital with Mom until about 5 (unless they kick us out early again) then a retirement party for an old high school friend. It looks like a big portion of the gang will be there. It will be nice to see them all.



Andra said:


> Heather, isn't Straight No Chaser in Vegas at Harrah's??


Sadly no. They're at Harrah's in Atlantic City


----------



## Annalog

In my rush to work outside before it got too hot, I missed checking in this morning. Andra, hope the kitty is doing OK. Hope everyone is having a wonderful start to their weekend.


----------



## Andra

Update on the Skitty Kitty - he went to kitty heaven today.  They had to knock him out to examine him and he had both feline leukemia and AIDS and his immune system was starting to shut down.  His second eyelid was detached in both eyes and he couldn't see at all.  So we decided to just let him stay asleep instead of putting him back on the street (he was too wild to bring into the house and I don't want my other 4 exposed to those infectious diseases.)  Thanks for the kind thoughts.  This brought back too many bad memories of Tuxedo's last days and I'm a bit of a wreak.


----------



## caracara

Ahh I am so sorry Andra =(    *hug*



I did well at the meet and got some best times, but we lost.  We were within a couple of points for second (out of three teams) but we didn't pull it off.  Oh well, not a bad way to go out.  Thanks for the Good Lucks this morning. =)


----------



## Annalog

{ hugs Andra } So sorry about the kitty but it sounds as if you made the best decision for Skitty Kitty.


----------



## luvmy4brats

Andra, I'm so sorry to hear about the Kitty.


----------



## drenee

Andra, I'm so sorry. Bless you for trying to help Kitty. 

Hot and humid again today. I have no clue what's on the agenda for the day. At soma point this evening I will be heading to my friend's house to spend the week. I'm house sitting while they are on vacation. Since I have to work every day this week, that works out perfect for me. 
Happy Sunday, KB friends. 
deb


----------



## Andra

Morning All -
I'm heading for the hot tub to soak for a little then to grocery store since I like to go before it gets too crowded.  We're hoping for a little kayaking today and then some housecleaning.
No more feeding kitties on the porch - the Skitty was the last of ferals who came around regularly.
It's already hot and it's not even 6:30AM - typical Texas summer weather.
Have a good day my friends.


----------



## Ann in Arlington

Good Morning from Erlanger, KY. . . . it's about 75 now. . .going up to around 90. . . . .kinda the same as home.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Good morning!

Yes, Ann, it's 76 here in northern VA.  And you're going to hit 12000 posts with  your next post, woohoo!  And only half of those are welcome letters to authors!

Birthday party for younger son (who's no longer very young) and youngest granddaughter today.  Gotta go make chocolate chip cookies to take with us.

Everyone have a great day and stay cool!

Betsy


----------



## Leslie

Good morning everyone,

75 degrees and lovely here on the back porch. Have a great Sunday everyone!

L


----------



## caracara

Good morning all.

Hot and humid here.

We're heading out to a lovely spot called Mo Ranch out by Hunt Texas for the week.  There is no cell phone service there... hopefully they still have the computer so I can still get on KB!

Everyone have a wonderful Sunday.


----------



## Annalog

Good morning. Doing laundry and working outside until I get a phone call from DD that dhe is leaving Phoenix with the GDs. Then DH and I will drive to Tucson to visit and then shop for a microwave oven to replace one broken by large cat jumping down on the top of the door so that we cannot open it. 

Have a great Sunday.


----------



## Sean Sweeney

Morning, everyone. A balmy 79 degrees to start the day, and we're going to see 88 today. No rain until tomorrow, it looks. 

Hope everyone has a great day; Betsy, send some cookies this way!


----------



## Jeff

It's 75, deep in the heart of Texas. Hope everyone has a great day.


----------



## loonlover

It is 75 with a heat advisory from 10 AM to 7 PM.  Oh, joy.  It should be nice and warm when doors at the arena open at 4 PM for the Jeff Dunham show.  The main doors at the arena are on the west.

Hope everyone has a delightful Sunday, enjoying whatever they pursue.


----------



## L.J. Sellers novelist

I love summers in Eugene, Oregon. It's gorgeous here today: blue sky, light breeze, and high of 81. Perfect biking weather. In January, I sometimes think about moving to Maui, but in July, I can't imagine living anywhere else. 
L.J.


----------



## luvmy4brats

Good Morning! It's 99 degrees, expected to get up to 112. 

I'm headed over to the hospital to spend the day with my mom. It's our last night here.

Have a great day everybody!


----------



## drenee

Heather, best wishes to mom, and safe journey for you and R. 
deb


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

John Fitch V said:


> Morning, everyone. A balmy 79 degrees to start the day, and we're going to see 88 today. No rain until tomorrow, it looks.
> 
> Hope everyone has a great day; Betsy, send some cookies this way!


Here you go!









Betsy


----------



## Sean Sweeney

Such a tease.


----------



## Daphne

Cookies and milk make a lovely breakfast. Actually it's supper time, but looking at Betsy's cookies is too much for me. Here goes...


----------



## Susan in VA

It's midnight snack time here. 

Good morning, or whatever time you want it to be...

Heather, glad your mom is doing better.

Andra, so sorry about the stray kitty. It's kind of you to have done what you could.

I've missed a couple of days online due to a recurrence of the computer problem (fan failure) that I had a couple of months ago... and this time it _had_ to be sent in, meaning I now have about a month without my schoolwork computer. My last backup was about a week old, but in a week you can generate a lot of text... <sigh>... I'll get it all back, but it will be too late for this term, so I have to do it all over. Meanwhile I have my s-l-o-w old one that I just used for email and KB, and a borrowed Netbook... both of them teensy screens (10 and 11 inches), for hours of schoolwork ahead of me.   The next week or two I'll be busily reconstructing what's being held hostage on the computer, as well as trying to keep up with the current assignments, so I won't be here all that much.

It's supposed to be in the mid-90's here all week, with a good chance of thundershowers almost every day. Standard conditions for the DC area in July and August...

Have a good week, everyone! Safe travels, Heather, Ann, and anyone else who's on the road.


----------



## drenee

Susan, so sorry things you are having problems again. 
Thanks for checking in. 

Another hot and humid day, with storms popping up this afternoon/evening. Working in the office this week, filling in for the secretary. 
Have a great Monday, KB friends. 
deb


----------



## Leslie

Good morning everyone,

70 degrees today and another hot day is expected. This is not our normal Maine summer and I have to say, this weather is starting to get on my nerves. LOL. At least I have my porch--and today is a Free Clinic day so I'll be inside in air conditioning all day so that's a plus.

Have a great Monday, everyone!

L


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Good Morning wishes to everyone.  Our morning, so far, not so good.  Hot this morning.    Woke up to the news that our train to NY was cancelled.    Scrambled to call Amtrak and get on a later train.  Hopefully, we'll get on.  Sigh.  Scarlet, we're trying!!!!

Susan, sorry to hear about the computer troubles!

Leslie, stay cool!

Betsy


----------



## Susan in VA

They'd better not cancel the later one too, else scarlet will never believe that you really exist.   

Currently 77 here, 81% humidity, going up to 91 degrees.


----------



## geoffthomas

Good Monday Morning from Derwood, MD.
It is 74 now but going up to 91 and chances of isolated thunderstorms.
Pretty cloudy right now - and humid.

Missed this thread all weekend.
Was out digging old wood out of the soil around the magnolia tree - long story, lots of work in the sun.

Have a great day all.


----------



## DLs Niece

Good Morning from Southern Ontario. It is dark and breezy here today. It's been threatening to storm all weekend and still hasn't. I wish it would just get it over with. It was a good weekend for reading though.


----------



## mlewis78

Good morning from New York City.  78 but feels hot and going up to 92.  May get some relief in the evening (low of 75), but 90s most of this week.


----------



## Linda S. Prather Author

Good morning!  Well, it's Monday again.  We've been getting lots of rain, but it doesn't seem to be doing much for the heat and humity.  Hope everyone has a great week.


----------



## Jeff

Good morning, everyone. Happy birthday, Susan.


----------



## loonlover

Good morning all.  Same weather report as yesterday - hot and humid with isolated showers.

Therapy today with an evaluation for me as I go back to the doctor tomorrow.  

Happy Birthday, Susan.

Everyone stay safe and cool.


----------



## Annalog

Good morning everyone. Happy birthday Susan. Have a good Monday.


----------



## crebel

Good Morning everyone and a Very Happy Birthday to Susan (sorry about your computer again).  

It was a busy, hot weekend moving my MIL from her living quarters in our basement to the upstairs so she doesn't have to worry about flooding or back-up anymore.  Our once-lovely basement is now just metal shelved high storage (in 2008 the water came up 8", this year only 4" x 3).  Of course the hottest weekend of the year (108 w/heat index) was when DS and friends with muscles were available so we got it done.

So happy to read the great news about Heather's Mom!  Safe travels home.  Hope you all have a wonderful week.


----------



## Andra

Happy Monday Everyone!
It's already 80 degrees heading towards the mid 90s.  We were out in the kayaks yesterday from about 11-1 and it was HOT.  Today looks like it's going to be more of the same.
I've got my gym bag in the car and will doing water aerobics this evening.
Happy Birthday Susan - I'm sorry you are having computer problems again.  Maybe you can find an external monitor that you can attach to the netbook so you can at least get a bigger screen.  We keep a spare around just for that purpose.  I'd offer to loan it to you, but you are a little far from me.


----------



## The Atomic Bookworm

Good morning, gang, from the West End of Dallas, TX!

It was already 82 degrees with about 60% humidity by the time I left for work.

(And before anyone says anything, I know that Hot + Humid = Typical Texas Summer   )

Then I get to work and our critical app is down so I can't do my job... so I'm working on my Collections  

Have a good day everyone.

P.S. Happy Birthday Susan!!

Update: The aforementioned critical app is back... so back to work!


----------



## Sean Sweeney

Morning all from the Commonwealth. It's 84 degrees and it's supposed to stay here for most of the day. We're also supposed to get a ton of bad weather this afternoon and tonight, so I may not be covering a game. Not that I'm complaining.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

We just boarded our 10:25   train, it's pulling out of the station now...

Happy Birthday, Susan!

Betsy


----------



## Jeff

Safe trip, Betsy.


----------



## Leslie

Happy Birthday, Susan! It's my daughter Hannah's birthday, too. She's 19 on the 19th this year...

L


----------



## luvmy4brats

Happy Birthday to Susan & Hannah. 

Rayna and I are up and at Breakfast. Getting ready to head to the hospital for one final visit with mom before heading to the airport. 

Have a good day!


----------



## Susan in VA

Thanks for the good wishes, everyone  and happy birthday Hannah!



Andra said:


> Maybe you can find an external monitor that you can attach to the netbook so you can at least get a bigger screen.


Now there's a great idea... I'll have to look into that, it would prevent a great deal of eyestrain. My long-obsolete and unusable tower computer has a very nice monitor... it's not USB though, and required a driver, so I'm not whether I can get it to work with the Netbook. A project for tonight!


----------



## Andra

Susan in VA said:


> Now there's a great idea... I'll have to look into that, it would prevent a great deal of eyestrain. My long-obsolete and unusable tower computer has a very nice monitor... it's not USB though, and required a driver, so I'm not whether I can get it to work with the Netbook. A project for tonight!


Susan, doesn't your netbook have a VGA input somewhere on it? (Well, I suppose it's really an OUTput...)
It's usually blue and has 15 holes.


----------



## Susan in VA

Doesn't help much since the monitor has a parallel plug...  told you it was old   .....  but I'll see whether I can find a way to bridge the cultural differences.


----------



## drenee

Happy Birthday Susan.  Happy Birthday Hannah.
Heather and R, safe travels.  
deb


----------



## drenee

Good Tuesday morning.  Weather the same today as yesterday. Hot, humid, and chance of storms. 
Heather, glad you and bRat made it home safe. 

I heard on the morning news this morning that ebooks outsold DTBs by 80% at Amazon in the month of June.


----------



## Leslie

Good morning,

68 degrees and overcast this morning. I think we have storms predicted for today. We had some pretty dramatic lightning last night.

deb, there's a thread in Let's Talk Kindle about the press release that Amazon put out yesterday, which has info on the number of ebooks sold, how they are outselling hardbacks, etc.

L


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Good morning from the Big Apple!

It's hot here, too!  Hoping to have a quick meetup with Scarlet & Mlewis over breakfast before we head out to swelter.  Tonight we're going to see Promise, Promises...

Betsy


----------



## DLs Niece

It has been threatening to rain here for days on end. I wish it would just do it and get it over with so the humidity will drop. Ugh! 


Good morning all!


----------



## drenee

Thank you, Leslie. I will find that. I'm  interested in what the entire article says. 
deb


----------



## Ann in Arlington

Good Morning from Erlanger KY. . . . . .where it's 71, going up to 89 and thunderstorms expected all day.  Ah, well.  The roof works, so no worries!


----------



## Jeff

It's 75, deep in the heart of Texas. Time to rise and shine.


----------



## Susan in VA

Jeff said:


> Time to rise and shine.


Speak for yourself. <yawwwwn>

Only 72 here, but with 96% humidity. Going up to 93 degrees later.

Good morning, everyone.


----------



## loonlover

Good morning.  It will be another hot and humid day.

I have a return visit to the podiatrist today.  I'm still having pain so I don't foresee losing the boot or the physical therapy for a while longer.  After the doctor's appointment I will be heading to the arena.  Tonight is WWE Smackdown.  Always a good show for people watching.  Hopefully I'll be at the main door tonight.

Everyone have a great day.


----------



## caracara

Good morning all from the Texas Hill country.

Happy late birthday to Susan!

Yesterday I was in the quilting room all day, I might come out today and go play in the river, tempting.

Hope everyone has a fantastic Tuesday.


----------



## Annalog

Good morning. We finally got a nice long rain yesterday afternoon and evening.  Currently 67 F, 93% humidity, with a predicted high of 98 F in Benson with more rain predicted for the rest of the week. (Tucson currently 74 F, 80%, high 103 F and no rain today but rain rest of the week).


----------



## Andra

Good Morning Everyone.
I get to babysit a budget meeting today.  So I brought my Kindle and my new little Alienware laptop along as distractions...
We did water aerobics last night and I am a little sore this morning.
It's around 77 and we have some fog now - haven't checked the forecast yet for the rest of the day, but I guess sunny and hot.


----------



## Sean Sweeney

Morning everyone. We had some crazy storms yesterday evening: a few tornadoes touched down in our area! I don't believe any touched down in Fitchburg, though. I wrote my game story through the thunder and lightning and the heavy rain and hail. I just wrote faster. 

It's currently 78 degrees in the Commonwealth, with a high of 87 expected. Isolated thunderstorms are in the forecast. You never know in Massachusetts!

Hope everyone has a great day.


----------



## geoffthomas

Good Tuesday Morning, all from Derwood, MD.
When I left Derwood for work this morning it was 74 but with an expected high of 91 and HUMID.
Possible Thunderstorms this evening.

Have a nice day.


----------



## Jane917

Good morning. It is mid 60s moving up to ow 90s today. Clear and sunny. We have Australians cousins arriving today, so I may go underground for a few days. 

Happy Birthday to Hannah and Susan, and to everyone else I may have missed in the last few days.


----------



## crebel

Good Morning!  Hot, humid and stormy here.  I had a friend call from Colonial Heights, VA this morning begging me to send our rain there - wish I could!

Betsy, Scarlet and Mlewis - have fun today!

Safe and happy day to all.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Thanks to Marti and Scarlet for meeting me and for Scarlet for playing tour guide for us this morning!  It was great meeting you!

Betsy


----------



## telracs

Betsy the Quilter said:


> Thanks to Marti and Scarlet for meeting me and for Scarlet for playing tour guide for us this morning! It was great meeting you!
> 
> Betsy


Don't forget to add it to your walking club total!


----------



## Daphne

Easel (check), oil paints (check), canvas (check) - oh, good morning, I'm off to paint fishing boats on the Sussex coast. Hope you all have a good day too.


----------



## Susan in VA

Good morning, Daphne!  I'm off to bed.    Happy painting.


----------



## Daphne

Sleep well, Susan, and maybe dream of fishing boats, sun on the sea, and fish and chips.


----------



## Susan in VA

Yum, I can smell them frying now...  better go to bed before I raid the fridge.


----------



## intinst

Have fun, Daphne, I am going to go to bed now as well.


----------



## Ann in Arlington

Good Morning!

FABULOUS concert last night by the faculty of the 'camp', with a special appearance by Ronstadt Generations. . . close personal friends of the school coordinator. . .EXCELLENT show. . . .if these guys come to your area, you should check 'em out.  They have an old-timey bluegrassy type feel but without the obnoxious twanging. . .and quite a lot of their songs are original. They also do some of the classics like 16 Tons. . .  Also I could listen to good looking guys sing harmony all day. . .  They're on Facebook. . . . .

A/C in the main room is out. . . .hot water is -- not.  But it's all good. . . . . .   Next year, with a little luck, they'll have the new building finished.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Good morning!!!

Went to see _Promises, Promises_ last night on Broadway, starring Sean Hayes (of Will and Grace) and Kristin Chenowith. It's a musical version of _The Apartment_, with book by Neal Simon, lyrics by Hal David and music by Burt Bacharach. Like The Apartment, it's essentially a starring vehicle for the male lead and everyone else is a supporting player. Hayes was great--great physical humor, especially. And I love Kristin Chenowith. The woman who plays the floozy picked up by Hayes's C.C. Baxter stole the show even though she's only in two scenes. All in all, we had a great time!

Today, Ellis Island and the Statue of Liberty. My grampa came to the US through Ellis Island before he went up to Hibbing. 

Betsy


----------



## DLs Niece

Good morning Kindler's from the land of excessive thunder and lightning!  At least it is finally raining here. I hope this breaks the high humidity we've been suffering through the last week or so. 


Hope you all have a great summer day!


----------



## geoffthomas

Good Morning from Derwood, MD.
It is a bright Wednesday.
73 now, expecting 88 with scattered showers later.

Have a wonderful day.


----------



## Leslie

Good morning,

An absolutely beautiful morning on my porch. 69 degrees, blue sky and just a little breeze. Birds are singing and hovering around the feeders. Have a great day everyone!

L


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Leslie said:


> Good morning,
> 
> An absolutely beautiful morning on my porch. 69 degrees, blue sky and just a little breeze. Birds are singing and hovering around the feeders. Have a great day everyone!
> 
> L


Glad you're enjoying your porch, Leslie.

I was watching the tribute to Captain Phil last night on After the Catch. The 11 months he wasn't allowed to fish, he built elaborate bird houses/feeders. Adirondack chairs, ladders, landscaping. I'd love to see more of them close up.


----------



## David McAfee

Good morning, KB. I just wanted to say that.


----------



## crebel

Good Morning!  Weather = repeat of every other day for the last month.  

Safe and happy day to all.


----------



## Annalog

Good morning. The rain predicted for yesterday did not fall at out house.  Currently 75 F, 68% humidity, with a predicted high of 95 F in Benson with more rain predicted for the rest of the week. (Tucson currently 83 F, 61%, high 100 F and rain the rest of the week). Staying at mom's house in Tucson tonight so no forecast from me tomorrow. 



crebel said:


> Good Morning! Weather = repeat of every other day for the last month.
> 
> Safe and happy day to all.


Maybe we will get rain "every other day".


----------



## Jeff

Good morning, all. Rain expected later; 75 right now.

Daphne, please post photos of your nautical paintings.


----------



## Annalog

Jeff said:


> ...
> Daphne, please post photos of your nautical paintings.


Yes, please!


----------



## loonlover

Good morning.  Another hot one with highs of 97 predicted for the next three days and a heat advisory in place until 10 PM Friday.  

I'm still in the boot and going to therapy.  If it is not better in a month, then I'm to go back to the podiatrist.  He also prescribed a topical steroid cream which has to be compounded.  I have to call the pharmacy later this morning with additional info so they can send it to me.

Therapy again today and not much else.  An eleven hour day at the arena yesterday (I didn't stand for more than 3-4 hours probably, but it was hot at the doors last night.  The wrestling crowd is always fun to watch but the pyrotechnics were really, really, really loud.  We couldn't believe how many babies and young kids were in attendance.  What were their parents thinking.

Hope everyone has a good day.


----------



## Susan in VA

Good morning, everyone! Currently 79 degrees, with 91% humidity, and headed up to 93 degrees. I'd really like to do some outdoor work, but this humidity is Just No Fun.



Ann in Arlington said:


> Also I could listen to good looking guys sing harmony all day. . .


This, however, _does_ sound like fun.  Also reminds me I should go check out what Seven Nations is doing these days; haven't heard a peep about them in ages.

Have a great day, Kindleboarders!


----------



## intinst

Good Morning everyone. A few of us were in the chat room again last night, it works even if it isn't Saturday, who knew? 
Thanks Susan, scarlet, Jeff911, BTackett, Loonlover and Jeff, I enjoyed it again. Hope I didn't miss listing anyone and that everyone has a great day.


----------



## Andra

Good Morning!
I got to work and immediately got busy - no time to get tea or check Kboards...
I'm declaring a small break now so I can do both.
I hope everyone has a good day.


----------



## Daphne

intinst said:


> Have fun, Daphne, I am going to go to bed now as well.


Thankyou. Fun, but a bit of a struggle with nature and elements. First a seagull deposited guano on my shoulder and my companions told me that this meant good luck. They must have been mistaken because I was just starting to enjoy myself when the wind and rain got up and my easel took off and my painting flew down the beach. We were forced to retire to the pub for a couple of hours. When we emerged the sea and sky had changed and the boats had sailed away. From then on I completed the painting in a high wind, one hand hanging on to the easel, spare paint brushes gripped between my teeth. One or two people came to stare, probably because I looked so odd. The aim was to complete an impressionistic painting outdoors and I did this. Jeff, Anna; if I can work out how to put up a photo of the picture, I will - but there are no boats because...they sailed away...

Update - no clue how to insert picture.


----------



## drenee

For some reason I kept getting knocked off the Good Morning thread this morning when I tried to post from my phone.
It's very possible that I clumsily hit something I shouldn't while trying to type on that little teeny keyboard.  

Today was another hot day.  Flood watch all day, but all of the rain went south of us.  
Hope everyone had a wonderful Wednesday.  
By the way, hats off to all you 9-5ers.  I'm subbing for our secretary this week and working full time is killing me.  
I'm exhausted by the end of the day.  I am very lucky to have part-time hours with full time pay.  Spoiled even.
deb


----------



## intinst

Daphne said:


> Update - no clue how to insert picture.


From Forum Tips:
How to insert a picture into your post. Adding a pic to your post is fun, and easy!


----------



## Susan in VA

drenee said:


> For some reason I kept getting knocked off the Good Morning thread this morning when I tried to post from my phone.
> It's very possible that I clumsily hit something I shouldn't while trying to type on that little teeny keyboard.


Possible, but maybe there was something else going on. I got kicked off twice this morning too.


----------



## Daphne

Hastings Beach, yesterday.


----------



## drenee

Daphne, that is beautiful!!!  Thank you for sharing. 

Hot and humid again this morning. 
Working in the office again. This week is wearing me out. 
deb


----------



## Leslie

Good morning,

64 right now...we had a big thunderstorm last night which cooled things off a bit.

Daphne, very nice painting!

L


----------



## Daphne

intinst said:


> From Forum Tips:
> How to insert a picture into your post. Adding a pic to your post is fun, and easy!


Thanks, intinst!


----------



## lonestar

Good morning!  Happy Thursday- Have a wonderful day.


----------



## Sean Sweeney

Morning, everyone. A balmy 70 degrees in the Commonwealth with a high of 87 expected. Bright sunny skies, too.

I had a fantastic time at Fenway Park last night; my first time there in 11 years! My 14-year-old cousin and I saw Celtic F.C. and Sporting Lisbon, a 1-1 draw. But they added PKs to the end, and Celtic ended up winning. We had great seats, right behind home plate (in the grandstand). Absolutely fantastic time.


----------



## geoffthomas

Good Thursday Morning from Derwood, MD.
It is 74 with expected high of 92.
Partly cloudy now. No rain expected today.

Have a good one.


----------



## Linda S. Prather Author

Good morning everyone.  Kentucky is bright and shiny.  Lots of thunderstorms in the last two days, which may have saved some gardens.  Really hot and humid though.


----------



## loonlover

Good morning all.  Hot and humid with a high of 99.

Daphne, thanks for letting us see the painting.

Hope everyone has a great day.


----------



## Jeff

Good morning, everyone. It's 75 in the heart of Texas with thunderstorms likely. Have a great day.

Thanks, Daphne.


----------



## crebel

Good Morning.  Again, hot, humid and expecting rain (I wish my "every other day" from yesterday was accurate instead of each and every day the same).  I should go back and find some of my winter posts where I complained about the sub-zero temps and wondering where the global warming was taking place - ha!

Safe and happy day to all.


----------



## Annalog

Good morning everyone. Posting from my K2 and very anxious to get to a PC so I can see the painting. Thanks Daphne!


----------



## Susan in VA

Good morning!  Currently 83 here, headed for 94, with pleasantly low humidity of only 65% today.  A beautiful day.  

Our local library will re-open today after two years (they tore it down completely and re-built it much bigger, yay!), so we won't have to go to the regional one anymore (which is quite nice, but farther away from home).  Not that I'd visit it much just for myself, with the TBR pile I have, but with an elementary-school-aged Kiddo who's a bookworm you NEED a public library close by.

Daphne, that's a beautiful painting!  If that were for sale I'd buy it in a heartbeat.  (Well, provided I'd won the lottery first, and/or got a full-time job. )  Do you paint professionally?  

Have a great day, everyone!


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Good morning, our last in NY.

Hot this morning, off to Central Park and eventually to the train home.

Beautiful painting, Daphne, thanks for sharing!  And Susan, yay for the "liberry"

Betsy


----------



## Andra

Daphne, I love the painting - and your story makes it even better.
I had a dentist appointment this morning for my 6-month cleaning.  What do you know? If you actually go every 6 months, it doesn't hurt when they clean your teeth.
It's hot and humid and we should definitely be seeing some rain later today.
Thank goodness it's almost Friday - this week has been LONG.


----------



## Daphne

Good morning - and thank you everyone for your kind comments about my beach painting. Susan - I paint, I exhibit and I sell, but only in a quiet way. Having said that, painting is the love of my life. Enjoy your Friday.


----------



## crebel

It is 4:30 a.m. here and I can't seem to sleep tonight, so thought I would stop in and say Good Morning!
Everyone have a safe and happy day and a great weekend!


----------



## loonlover

Good morning all.  Weather will be the same today as yesterday.  If Tropical Storm Bonnie follows the current predicted path, we may see some rain on Tuesday.

I'm working a meeting at the arena today, but don't know how long it will last.  Hope to get in some reading time (I'm so lucky I can read on my job).

Hope everyone has a great start to their weekend.


----------



## Andra

Checking in before I leave the house today - got up to walk on the treadmill and was too sore from water aerobics yesterday - opted for the hot tub instead.
I did call the recorded number to see if I have to go to jury duty this afternoon and it said NO.  I'm going to take a change of clothers and call again at noon since that's what the instructions said just in case.
It's muggy and hot here.
Hope you all have a Wonderful Friday.


----------



## Leslie

Good morning everyone,

Our natural air conditioning is back--it is a lovely 66 degrees this morning with lots of sun. Have a great Friday everyone!

L


----------



## Susan in VA

Good morning!

Seventy here, headed up to a very unlovely 98, with 90% humidity.  

I have no idea yet what I'm doing today.  There's a long list, and I haven't decided where to start.  

Have a good Friday, everyone.


----------



## Linda S. Prather Author

Good morning!  90s here again today, and it's already sticky outside. 

Everyone have a safe and happy weekend.


----------



## luvmy4brats

Good morning. Another icky day here. No plans today. 

Have a great one everybody!


----------



## DLs Niece

Morning all.  More heat and rain here today.  I'm at work so I don't care if it rains.  


Very nice painting Daphne!


----------



## Jeff

Good morning from deep in the heart of Texas. Comfortable outside right now but should be 97 by afternoon. Have a great Friday.


----------



## Annalog

Good morning. Love the painting, Daphne!

Currently 70 F, 83% humidity, with a predicted high of 88 F in Benson with more rain predicted. (Tucson currently 75 F, 73%, high 93 F and rain. However it looks as if we will be lucky to get rain every third day. 



crebel said:


> ... (I wish my "every other day" from yesterday was accurate instead of each and every day the same). ...


Chris, you were accurate but the phrase nearly always makes me think of Alice's conversation with the White Queen and "jam every other day." 

(EDIT: I feel as if we are getting rain every other day - yesterday or tomorrow but never today.)


----------



## drenee

Good morning.  Heat advisory for our area today.  
My morning started out crazy.  I have been bringing my tea mug with infuser to work everyday so I can make an additional mug sometime during the day.  This morning I realized I had left my infuser at the office.  Since I'm still house sitting, I do not have an extra one with me.  So I gather up my tea and measuring spoon and head to the office, only to discover I left the stupid mug at home.  I then decide to walk across the street to a coffee house to get a latte.  I got back to the office to discover the milk must be soured, or something.  It tastes horrible.  
I scrounged around and found a smaller mug to use with my infuser and I finally have my morning mug of comfort.

Happy Friday, KB friends.
deb


----------



## geoffthomas

Deb - so sorry - glad to hear that you finally got your cuppa.

Good Morning all.
It was 72 in Derwood, MD when I left the house.
And it will probably go up to 95 in Derwood.
"They" say it might hit an actual 100 in the city. With, you know, humiditure of 105-110.
This is one of those days when I break down and don't wear a suit. (No not a bathing suit)  
Have a terrific day.


----------



## Daphne

Good morning. Have a happy and peaceful weekend.


----------



## drenee

Good Saturday morning.  77 degrees already.  Heat advisory in effect till this evening.  
I have a wedding this afternoon, cousin's daughter.  Lots of family will be there.  
After the reception I will be going back to my apartment to repack for next week.  
I probably should have thought ahead a little better and just packed for a two week stay.
Have a great Saturday, KB friends.  Stay cool.  
deb


----------



## Leslie

Good morning everyone,

66 and overcast this morning. Not sure what Mother Nature has in store for us today. I'm up early but I may go back to bed for a little while since I have a headache.

L


----------



## NogDog

7:00am and it's already 82oF here. They've downgraded the forecast for the high today to only 98oF.   (Glad I got the lawn mowed yesterday morning.)


----------



## Jeff

Good morning, everyone. Only 99 in the heart of Texas today. Guess I better mow the lawn.


----------



## NogDog

Jeff said:


> Good morning, everyone. Only 99 in the heart of Texas today. Guess I better mow the lawn.


But are you in the "dry heat" part of TX or the "humid Houston" part?  (My sister used to live in Waco, and says that some summers the weather there mostly came from the west and was hot but bearable, while some summers it came from the east and the humidity made it horrible.)


----------



## Jeff

When the wind is from the south it gets pretty humid. I think Bonnie must be here.

Current: Sunny
Wind: S at 5 mph
Humidity: 88%


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Good morning, it was under 80 when I got up; last night's news said it was supposed to get to 103 today...  I think I'm staying indoors....I do need to get a scale drawing for a quilt enlarged, though.   It's a simple drawing, though, perhaps I'll do it here at home....

Betsy


----------



## Ann in Arlington

Good Morning.  The Weather Bug Widget says it's 85 and going to 100.  On the radio last night as we were driving home it said the heat index today is supposed to be 110.  

Got home late last night from the music camp/retreat. . . . .got to get myself reorganized today, but I expect that I'll head down around noon to visit our friends who have a pool. . . . .

Oh, and my car turned 100,000 miles as we got to Springfield yesterday.


----------



## loonlover

Good morning all.  High of 97 today.  The humidity is at 84%.  

Trip to grocery store this morning as soon as I can make myself get ready.  I did make my list last night.  Otherwise, I think we'll stay inside again today.

Have a great Saturday.


----------



## Annalog

Currently 68 F (20 C), 80% humidity, with a predicted high of 91 F (33 C) in Benson with more rain predicted. (Tucson currently 75 F, 71%, high 97 F and rain.) We had some rain late yesterday in Benson but I did not see it becayse I was working very late in Tucson.

Today (and probably tomorrow) I will be working in and out of the chicken coop and the garden. Glad the weather has cooled down and is well below 100 F (38 C).


----------



## geoffthomas

Good Morning.
It is a sunny and already hot Saturday Morning.
It is 85 now and the high is expected to be 98 even here in Derwood, MD.
I think that I might do a limited amount of outside work this weekend.

Have a great day.


----------



## crebel

Good Morning.  Our heat, humidity and heat index predictions for today sounds much the same as everybody else.  Lots of thunder and lightening during the night, but very little rain.

I'm spending the weekend with my sister and spent several hours with Mom & Dad (he seems much better with hospice meds working well for his comfort) yesterday.  We are mostly vegetating in the air conditioning for the rest of the weekend - looking forward to it.

Safe and happy day to all.


----------



## intinst

Good morning all. Got to do something about getting the grass mowed this weekend, "Bonnie" will bec ominmg through starting Monday and it is plenty long already. August second will be my return to work date, not really looking forward to that, but glad to be physically able to do it.


----------



## Jane917

Good morning. Beautiful cool, clear morning. Gonna be hot this afternoon. Thankful for no humidity, though fire danger is quite high.

My Australian relatives and friends left yesterday, so it is eerily quiet here.


----------



## Tip10

Good morning from the bowels of HE.. -- err St Louis.

We're in our third day of Heat Warning -- they surpassed the heat advisories a couple of days ago.  Might touch 100 today, was very near that yesterday.  Wednesday night the storms shut down most of the major Interstates in the area -- flooded them -- was dropping rain on average 4 inches an hour for a bit -- so we have a ready supply of flood water now to insure we stay well up in humidity.

They said all of last year we topped 90 a total of 24 times -- we're at something like 38 now and the seven day forecast calls for another  7 days to be added to that total. 

Wondering what the "heat of August" is going to bring to us.... 

A grand day to everybody and stay cool.


----------



## Edward C. Patterson

92 degree in Lehigh Valley with wilting humidity. Good day to stay in or go to the movies and see Indeption  . . . again.

Ed Patterson


----------



## Daphne

Why do I wake up as soon as the sun rises? Sigh. Ah, well - 'morning all.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Good morning!

Hoping to connect with Gertie at Union Station today...  And get back home before it gets too hot!  Daphne, I have the same problem, I'm an early riser no matter what.  Everyone have a great day and stay cool!

Betsy


----------



## Ann in Arlington

Good Morning. . . .what hot?  It's only 80!  O.K. so it's only 7:30. 

I think today is a 'hang by the pool' day. . . . .


----------



## Leslie

Good morning everyone,

75 degrees right now. We had lots of rain last night and more rain is predicted for today, although it is dry right now. We have tickets to see *Chicago* at the Maine State Music Theater this afternoon. That should be fun!

I spent the better part of the day yesterday writing a blog post about the artist and illustrator J.C. Leyendecker, who died fifty-nine years ago today (July 25, 1951). I invite everyone to drop by and read and perhaps leave a comment. All that work...I need comments! LOL.

http://historicromance.wordpress.com/2010/07/25/in-honor-of-j-c-leyendecker/

Who is Leyendecker, you ask? Drop by and see. I've included a couple examples of his art along with a few other interesting tidbits of information.

L


----------



## crebel

Good Morning, have a safe and happy day everyone.


----------



## Jeff

Good morning from the heart of Texas. It's 76 right now but will be 20 degrees hotter soon. Have a great day.


----------



## Linda S. Prather Author

Good morning from the Kentucky Bluegrass.  It's hot already.  More rain and storms in the forecast for tomorrow.  Everyone have a fantastic Sunday.


----------



## Andra

Good Morning Everyone.
It's already hot and uncomfortable outside in my part of Texas - glad we have a treadmill.
The plan for today includes meeting some friends for lunch and a movie.


----------



## Annalog

Currently 71 F, 68% humidity, with a predicted high of 90 F in Benson with more rain predicted. (Tucson currently 80 F, 54%, high 94 F and rain.) We had rain again late yesterday in Benson. It was pouring the hardest while DH was out in the large shed using the power table saw. He had to close the door to keep out the rain but that also kept out the light. Fortunately he decided that was a good time to take a break and wait out the storm. The downpour part of the storm lasted less than 10 minutes. 

Driving to Tucson today to replace fan in niece-in-laws computer.

Have a wonderful day.


----------



## loonlover

Good morning all.  Hot outside already.  40% chance of thunderstorms today with higher percentages the next couple of days.  Hope we get some rain as the grass and trees are showing major signs of stress.

Hope everyone has a good day.


----------



## drenee

Good muggy Sunday morning.  
Wow, is it sticky out there already.  I just tried to sit on my patio and broke out in a sweat in a matter of seconds.  And I'm not a person who normally sweats much.  Yuck.  Needless to say, the most of my day will be spent inside.  Oh well, I have plenty of inside stuff to do today.  Unpack, laundry, repack.  
Have a great day, KB friends.
deb


----------



## geoffthomas

Good Morning all.
It is nice Sunday - suns out.
It is 87 going up to 95 with a chance of thundershowers this afternoon.
Now we could use the rain.

Have a safe day.


----------



## Susan in VA

Betsy the Quilter said:


> Hoping to connect with Gertie at Union Station today... And get back home before it gets too hot!


So where were you two?  _ I_ was at Au Bon Pain, as suggested in the meetup thread.... Gave up at 8.45 and went back home.

It's now 87 degrees, going up to 98, with a heat index of 105.

Enjoy the day, everyone.


----------



## Leslie

Good morning everyone,

Monday already -- where did the weekend go? 57 degrees this morning with a high of 80 expected. have a great day everyone!

L


----------



## mlewis78

Good morning.  Early day for me -- to start temp work at 8.  68 degrees but it may go up to 90.


----------



## Andra

Happy Monday!
I get to babysit an offsite meeting today - hopefully that means a pretty easy day.


----------



## lonestar

Good morning everyone!  It's going to be another hot North Texas day.  Oh well, as we say- It IS summer.

Have a wonderful day.


----------



## Susan in VA

Good morning!  After yesterday's heavy storms, it looks like a perfect day today: 75 now, headed for 90, with only 60% humidity.

DD will be in a sports camp this week from 10-4  (thanks, Grandma! ) so I'll be able to get a few more things done.....  busy day planned for today!

Hope everyone has a great Monday


----------



## Ann in Arlington

Ditto Susan. . . .going to pop up to see dad later in the day. . . . . .hmm. . .should probably do laundry first. 

Good Morning all!


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Ann in Arlington said:


> Ditto Susan. . . .going to pop up to see dad later in the day. . . . . .hmm. . .should probably do laundry first.
> 
> Good Morning all!


You have a DD in summer camp? 

Yes, laundry is always good. Hubby did ours when we got home from NY. Have a nice visit with your dad, Ann!

We only caught the edge of the big storm that came through yesterday, downing trees in Washington, DC. Commuting is apparently a mess this morning. Staying indoors today.

Betsy


----------



## Jeff

Good morning, everyone. It's 80 and raining here. Have a good one.


----------



## Annalog

Good morning everyone. Up early as I need to make a couple dozen deviled eggs to take to work. I did the prep work last night -- cooked eggs, chopped dill pickles and celery -- so all that is left is to peel the eggs, cut in half, mash the yolks with the chopped pickles and celery, mayo, horseradish mustard, and pepper, stuff, and put in trays. I am taking some wasabi on the side in case anyone wants their eggs extra deviled.


----------



## loonlover

Good morning all.  Weather sight says it is to be cloudy today, but the sun is shining at the moment.  It will be hot again with a 50% chance of thunderstorms.

Today is lunch with fellow retirees.  II will have to fend for himself, but there are leftovers in the fridge. 

Have a good day.


----------



## geoffthomas

Good Morning on Monday from work.
Yesterday at 3:50pm we lost power, which included the A/C along with the TV and the Internet.
Still off when I left to come to work.

Pepco in MD had 250,000 customers without power and the water company WSSC imposed water restrictions because their major pumping station (70% of supply) lost power.

So we enjoyed the fact that the temperature dropped 20 degrees and enjoyed our screened-in porch (even though we could not use the ceiling fans).  And we could read - love that 2-week battery on the Kindle.

I was lucky enough to get to go to work today.  AC works here.

Have a great day.


----------



## L.J. Sellers novelist

Good morning from Eugene, Oregon. A cool 55, but it will be a lovely 80 at the peak. I love summers here! Now back to writing. I'm working on the fifth novel in the Detective Jackson series. Love this life.
L.J.


----------



## crebel

A late good afternoon everyone!

Anna, wasabi deviled eggs sound great.  I don't know why I haven't ever thought to add it.

Hope everyone has had a good start to a safe and happy week.


----------



## Annalog

crebel said:


> ... Anna, wasabi deviled eggs sound great. I don't know why I haven't ever thought to add it. ...


I added wasabi when I had about 1/5 of the eggs left to fill. I put signs by the eggs so that people could choose how "deviled" they wanted their eggs. I also put the wasabi I did not use out so that people could add more to their eggs or add to other food. The eggs were a hit (with or without the wasabi). I was happy with how the wasabi deviled eggs tasted. I did not add a lot but did add enough to taste (without clearing the sinuses ).


----------



## drenee

Looks like i will be posting in the Good Morning and Good night thread in the same hour today. 
It was a comfortable day today.  A nice summer day. Not too hot. At my mom's for four days this week. 

I'm craving deviled eggs. Hmmmm. 
deb


----------



## Daphne

Good morning. Nice bright one here.


----------



## Linda S. Prather Author

Good morning.  Full moon last night.  Hopefully it will be cooler today.


----------



## drenee

Good Tuesday morning, KB friends. 
deb


----------



## Leslie

Good morning everyone,

66 degrees and absolutely gorgeous on my porch this morning! The sun is pouring in and the birds are singing. Fabulous! Too bad I have to leave in 30 minutes to get to the Free Clinic.


----------



## DLs Niece

Good morning everyone.  It is also a beautiful morning here. I'm suppose to be on vacation this week but it has been put off for a week. Oh well, I guess I can wait.

Hope you all have a wonderful day.


----------



## Jeff

After a night of thunderstorms, it's 71 in central Texas. Good morning, everyone.


----------



## Susan in VA

I feel like an echo   --  it's beautiful here too  --  enjoy the day, everyone!

(and good morning  )


----------



## loonlover

Good morning all.  Cloudy and still muggy with a 50% chance of thunderstorms again.  Last night's storms brought some much needed rain.  

Therapy today; not much else planned.

Hope everyone has a good day.


----------



## Annalog

Good morning everyone. It is a beautiful overcast morning -- no blue sky to be seen. It was raining when I left for work yesterday and sprinkling when I came home. (I did not see rain while I was in Tucson.) Hopefully it will rain gently off and on today.

Have a wonderful day.


----------



## Andra

Good Morning Friends.
See Jeff for Central Texas weather - this has been a soggy July.
I hope you all have a great day!


----------



## lonestar

Good morning!  It's overcast with a chance of rain today.  Hoping it will wait until the gravel at the sawmill is down but otherwise, come on rain.  

Have a wonderful day.


----------



## Daniel Arenson

Morning everyone!  Another Tuesday morning... one of those dull middle-of-the-week days.  But I have a nice coffee with cream, which I've been nursing for the past hour (it's a big coffee), and that's keeping me sane.


----------



## Jane917

Sipping coffee and looking out over the beautiful orchards. It is 68 now, heading up to a warm 99 later today.


----------



## geoffthomas

Good Morning on Monday from work, again.
Sunday at 3:50pm we lost power, which included the A/C along with the TV and the Internet.
Still off when I left to come to work today.

We enjoyed the fact that the temperature was about 68 last night. Spent time on our screened-in porch (still without the ceiling fans).  And still loving that 2-week battery on the Kindle.

I had to go to work again today (well everyday).  AC is fine here - makes me feel guilty.

Have a great day.


----------



## jpmorgan49

It's a beautiful morning here in Joliet. It's 83 now with a high of 88 and some HUMIDITY!!  At least it's sunny.


----------



## JA_Paul

It's a hot morning here in Minneapolis with 84f and 74% humidity. It looks like this weather will be bringing us an afternoon storm. My favorite!


----------



## Leslie

I am the first one to say good morning today? And it's already 7:05 am? Where are all the early birds? LOL

Anyway, from my back porch where it is a lovely 63 degrees, the sun is shining in and the birds are singing. Once again, I have to leave this idyllic place in 55 minutes to go to do that thing we all know and love...work. Sigh...

L


----------



## Jeff

Good morning, everyone. It's 75 here in the heart of Texas. Sorry I'm late, Leslie. All my forums and dynamic web sites are down so I've been on hold with the data center's technical support since still-dark-thirty.


----------



## akagriff

I can't find my kindle.  I think I left it at my son's orthodontist's office yesterday.  It was a stormy night last night but it's sunny this morning and cooler than yesterday


----------



## Leslie

akagriff said:


> I can't find my kindle. I think I left it at my son's orthodontist's office yesterday. It was a stormy night last night but it's sunny this morning and cooler than yesterday


Uh-oh! Quick, get on the phone to the orthodontist!


----------



## loonlover

Good morning all.  Cloudy and gloomy again this AM with the potential for some heavy rains this afternoon.

The physical therapy clinic is having a Christmas in July potluck today.  They have been collecting shoes for local kids to go along with this.  We're going to see what else the owner does at this potluck.

Everyone have a good day.


----------



## Annalog

Good morning from Arizona. It is overcast again but not so heavy as yesterday. Expecting some rain again.

Hope missing Kindles are found. 
Have a great day.

EDIT: Corrected typos due to K2 keyboard and tiny print.


----------



## akagriff

The office just called.  They have it!  I'm so happy.  
My son said"it's just a kindle,  you can use regular books". He's only 11.  he just doesn't understand


----------



## Susan in VA

^^^  LOL!  I think there are plenty of grown-ups who would have the same attitude.

Currently just 77 degrees here, but with with 85% humidity.  Headed up to 94 degrees.  

Got all my errands in the Tysons Corner area done yesterday, today I'll head up to Falls Church and get some things done there.  Gotta do something useful while the computer's back in the shop AGAIN.  

Good morning, everyone.


----------



## Ann in Arlington

Good Morning. . . . .weather report is much as Susan posted. . . . .

Susan, if you like zucchini, tomatoes and cucumbers, feel free to stop by and get some. . .they're exploding in our garden. 

And, I think you need a new computer. . . . . . .

Have a great day, everyone!


----------



## Jeff

Ann in Arlington said:


> Susan, if you like zucchini, tomatoes and cucumbers, feel free to stop by and get some. . .they're exploding in our garden.
> 
> And, I think you need a new computer.


You grow computers in your garden?


----------



## Daniel Arenson

Morning everyone!


----------



## Susan in VA

I _have_ a new computer. Bought in _March_. (Yes, of this year. ) The fan locked up when it was about six weeks old. Best Buy got it running temporarily so I could keep working, but eventually I had to have them send it in for fan replacement. It came back last Friday evening, with a replaced fan, multiple scratches on the case and the screen, and various glue spills on the case and keyboard. (It had none of those when I took it in.) It was going to go back there on Saturday, after I had at least salvaged some of what I'd been working on when the fan failed for the second time. But late Friday night it died completely. Not a fan issue, it won't boot up at all. So now it's back at HP, and I'm expecting a replacement ASAP... and, due to some of the details not mentioned here, have vowed never to set foot in Best Buy again.

Oh, but tomatoes? I'd love some. I have one cherry tomato plant which isn't doing too well in the heat, and five Roma plants which don't have anything even close to ripe yet. My neighbor from up the street who's sharing my garden has plenty of zucchini, though.... If you're serious, I'd be more than happy to meet you someplace. I could offer various herbs in return -- I have lots of sage, rosemary, basil, both flat and curly parsley, chives, and lemon thyme.


----------



## geoffthomas

Good Morning all.
When I left home in Derwood, MD it was 74 with an expected high of 93

I am happy to report that yesterday around 5:30pm the electric company restored power.
Yeah.
So we were able to enjoy the porch in the warm evening (with the ceiling fans providing a breeze).
Susan - so sorry to hear about your computer problem...you need to whack someone on the nose (probably shouldn't - might get arrested).



akagriff said:


> The office just called. They have it! I'm so happy.
> My son said"it's just a kindle, you can use regular books". He's only 11. he just doesn't understand


I am so glad y0u got it back. And yes family members who don't use one just don't understand. Especially young people.

Have a great day all.


----------



## Andra

Hmmm, I thought I posted here before I left the house, right after Leslie's...
Guess it's my day for weird computer things.  I am backing up the data on my work computer so we can rebuild it - oh joy - going from Vista to Win 7.
Have a great day everyone.


----------



## Jane917

Andra said:


> Hmmm, I thought I posted here before I left the house, right after Leslie's...
> Guess it's my day for weird computer things. I am backing up the data on my work computer so we can rebuild it - oh joy - going from Vista to Win 7.
> Have a great day everyone.


Good day here in central WA.

Andra, Wiindows 7 is a great improvement over Vista!


----------



## drenee

Good morning, just barely. Mid 80s today and possible showers. Done with court for the day. I'm looking at a couple houses this afternoon, and a bar dinner this evening. 
deb


----------



## Susan in VA

<bleh>
It has to be _really_ humid for me to postpone errands in favor of _housework_.

But hey, clean laundry's a good thing too.


----------



## Michael Crane

Good morning!  Forgot to set the alarm and still made it to work early.  Where's the Red Bull!?


----------



## geoffthomas

Good Morning from Derwood, MD.
76 now high expected 91 with isolated showers aftenoon.

Have a great K3 day.


----------



## loonlover

Good morning all.  Another hot, humid day in store.  No rain yesterday and only 30% chance today.

Working the Justin Bieber concert today - going in at 9:00 AM and probably working 'til 10:30 or later tonight.  They might let me off earlier since I can't put chairs away with my foot in a boot.   I'll be sitting for most of the time before doors open.  Then I'll stand and scan tickets when doors open and get to sit down after we get the crowd in.  It is close to a sell out.

Hope everyone has a good day.


----------



## NogDog

79oF and very muggy out there this morning. I've already taken out the trash, walked Noggin, made myself a nice cheese omelet, and posted a new blog article on the K3. Can I just goof off the rest of the day now?


----------



## kevin63

Morning,

Haven't been on in a few weeks.  Been taking care of my Dad.  75 degrees right now heading up to 90's again.


----------



## Susan in VA

NogDog said:


> 79oF and very muggy out there this morning. I've already taken out the trash, walked Noggin, made myself a nice cheese omelet, and posted a new blog article on the K3. Can I just goof off the rest of the day now?


Yes. 

Only 74 here, headed up to 92 -- nice if it weren't for the 95% humidity. Hoping for thunderstorms to clear the air. But, you know, _nice_ thunderstorms this time, ones that don't leave hundreds of thousands of people without power like the last one did.

Not excited about going out in the humidity.... guess I should have done those errands yesterday after all. 

Enjoy the day, folks. At least _try_ to be patient when waiting for your new K3's.


----------



## lonestar

Good morning.  71 degrees with 94% humidity already.  It will be another warm day.


----------



## Leslie

Good morning everyone,

I would have been here sooner to say hello but I was catching up on all the threads about the new K3...then I had to order one. Yes, I have zero willpower. LOL. Graphite with 3G and a burgundy red cover. I had a gift card balance so I only had to pay $21 of "real" money for the whole package. Not a bad deal when I remember that I paid $400 for my very first Kindle. Yikes!

77 degrees and a lovely breeze this morning. I have 30 minutes more to enjoy it before I have to leave for downtown.

L


----------



## Ann in Arlington

Susan in VA said:


> Yes.
> 
> Only 74 here, headed up to 92 -- nice if it weren't for the 95% humidity.


Susan exaggerates: Humidity is only 78%.  

Got some errands to run after the cleaning lady gets here. . .can't leave before then since we got a new door and I have to let her in and give her a key. . . .

Good Morning, all!


----------



## DLs Niece

What a beautiful morning in Southern Ontario! Hope you all have a wonderful day!


----------



## Annalog

Currently 87 F, 49% humidity, with a predicted high of 90 F in Benson with more rain predicted. (Tucson currently 90 F, 44%, high 94 F and rain.) Rain predicted through the week and weekend. While we are getting some rain, I have not seen any of the heavy rains we normally get during monsoon. Staying at Mom's house tonight so will be posting from K2.

Have a great day everyone.


----------



## Jeff

Good morning, everyone. It's a pleasant 75 in Waco, Texas. 

The K3 announcement caught me at a bad time - just after I'd ordered a K2 for my grandson. Since he'll have to go back to college before the K3s start shipping I'll have to give him my K1 and keep the new K3. Pity poor me.


----------



## drenee

Good morning.  Just started raining here.  I'm at my mom's home this morning.  We have a retirement luncheon to attend and then I'm finally headed home.  I have not spent any significant time there for about a month.  
Like Leslie, I've spent most of the morning reading the new K3 threads.  I did order one for my dad for Christmas.  I've already renamed it.  I'm not tempted to get me one yet.  I'll wait and see what Leslie and Ann and Heather have to say before I upgrade.
Have a great Thursday, KB friends.
deb


----------



## luvmy4brats

Good Morning! Looks like it's going to be an icky day.

I'll be driving back and forth to Frederick, MD today, oh joy (not)! So I better get going. I was suppose to go yesterday, but my a/c in the BRATBUS was acting funny. I fixed it last night (thanks Google) so I'm good to go (and didn't have a $300 repair bill 'cause I did it myself)


----------



## Susan in VA

Ann in Arlington said:


> Susan exaggerates: Humidity is only 78%.


And down to 75% now.  I guess for once I was up earlier than you, Ann.... while it was still swamp-muggy out. You must've been up late with all the K3 excitement...


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

It's gross out here in northern VA.  Ran out at 6:15am to get some things so hubby could cook me breakfast when he got up.  Blah.  Staying in and working on a commission today.

But the good news is the grandboys' power was restored (been out since Sunday).  Geoff, did yours come back?  I'm so behind on the GM thread....

Betsy


----------



## Susan in VA

Betsy the Quilter said:


> It's gross out here in northern VA. Ran out at 6:15am


Yes, but as Ann kindly pointed out, it's slightly less gross by now.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

I'm pretty sure it's not ungrossed enough for me.  

Betsy


----------



## geoffthomas

Well ladies, grossed or ungrossed, SOME of us have to go out in it to get to our JOBs.
  
Just sayin.....


----------



## luvmy4brats

It is gross... Just how important is Language Arts for a 6/7th grader?? (I'm going curriculum shopping today)


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

geoffthomas said:


> Well ladies, grossed or ungrossed, SOME of us have to go out in it to get to our JOBs.
> 
> Just sayin.....


I'm so glad my commuting days are behind me...

Language Arts are greatly overvalued...  I'm sure there's something on the Internet you can download. 

Betsy


----------



## Susan in VA

Betsy the Quilter said:


> I'm so glad my commuting days are behind me...


Me too... at least for a little while longer... currently my commute is either ten minutes or ten seconds, depending on what I'm doing that day. But full-time work will be good to have again, too.



Betsy the Quilter said:


> Language Arts are greatly overvalued...


<sputter> Bite your tongue. Now, what I think is overrated is the PC history curriculum as required by the County of Fairfax. They have the kids learn about the greatness of the ancient Kingdom of Mali before they learn about ancient Greece and Rome.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Susan in VA said:


> <sputter> Bite your tongue.


Note the big ol' smiley face in my post....

Betsy


----------



## Susan in VA

Just making sure.


----------



## Ann in Arlington

I'm not sure I ever knew exactly what 'language arts' meant.  . .we just learned to read.  O.K.  Eventually we learned to write properly too. . . .but we just called it "English".  . . .


----------



## Andra

Good Morning!
I'm late because I was catching up on the new Kindle release threads.  I ordered mine last night when the links first went live.  I just did the graphite 3G - no case yet.  I have a Belkin slipcase that I used originally for my K2 that should be OK to start with.
My computer is mostly re-built.  I'm still having some problems finding some of my tools and I lost some of my Office settings so I'm fixing those as I come across them.  I'm fixin' to log in with my administrator account so I can install the VPN client and Acrobat Reader (which I noticed that I forgot when I tried to read the new Kindle user manual!)


----------



## Jeff

Andra said:


> I'm fixin' to log in with my administrator account so I can install the VPN client and Acrobat Reader (which I noticed that I forgot when I tried to read the new Kindle user manual!)


In case you hadn't noticed, you can also read it in Kindle for PC. To me that seems to be a better format.


----------



## Andra

Jeff said:


> In case you hadn't noticed, you can also read it in Kindle for PC. To me that seems to be a better format.


I haven't installed Kindle for PC yet either - this IS my work computer...
Oh wait! I just purchased the Missing Manual for Windows 7 and have the files electronically. Now I have a good reason to install the Kindle app


----------



## Susan in VA

Turns out that the GM thread is read by many who choose not to post here. After being away from the computer for just over three hours, I came back to find three messages berating me for my earlier post here, and accusing me of insensitivity (twice) and racism (once).

Having now answered those individually, I would also like to point out here that my position as stated regarding the teaching of history has nothing to do with any racial or ethnic concerns, but is simply _my opinion_ that a child growing up in the Western world ought to be introduced _first_ to those older cultures which most influenced our current one or otherwise significantly affected the course of history. I do believe that there are many ancient cultures worthy of study, but that when one is talking about elementary school history classes, choices as to priorities have to be made.

Having said that, I regret that some perceived my comment as insensitive. I did not wish to offend anyone.


----------



## geoffthomas

Oh my Susan.
I am so sorry to hear that.
I KNOW you would never try to be insensitive or racist (how absurd).
But I do admit that I (and most of us regulars in this thread) know you better than the general KB populace.
However I did not think your remarks could or should be taken that way.

Just sayin.......


----------



## Jeff

Susan in VA said:


> Turns out that the GM thread is read by many who choose not to post here. After being away from the computer for just over three hours, I came back to find three messages berating me for my earlier post here, and accusing me of insensitivity (twice) and racism (once).


That's ridiculous.

[quote author=http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Mali#History]Mali was once part of three famed West African empires which controlled trans-Saharan trade in gold, salt, slaves, and other precious commodities. *These Sahelian kingdoms had neither rigid geopolitical boundaries nor rigid ethnic identities*.[/quote]


----------



## intinst

geoffthomas said:


> Oh my Susan.
> I am so sorry to hear that.
> I KNOW you would never try to be insensitive or racist (how absurd).
> But I do admit that I (and most of us regulars in this thread) know you better than the general KB populace.
> However I did not think your remarks could or should be taken that way.
> 
> Just sayin.......


Totally agree with this.


----------



## Michael Crane

Good morning!  It is way too early here... need a Red Bull and I'll be ready to rock--or something like that!


----------



## Andra

Good Morning Everyone.
I'm lacing on my walking shoes to hit the treadmill.  I'm watching Real Genius when I walk - should have me giggling before I finish.
We have plans to go to dinner at a restaurant on the lake this evening.  I hope we have a pretty sunfset.
Have a great Friday!

Susan, I think any time race enters a discussion there will be some folks who get offended.  It's like politics and Twilight.


----------



## Daphne

Let me quickly get my good morning in before it's afternoon - no, I've not only just got up, I'm packing my suitcase!


----------



## Leslie

Good morning everyone,

It was 54 degrees on the porch when I arrived here 30 minutes ago; now it is up to 62. The sun is shining and it is beautiful. Looks like another lovely day is in store for us in Vacationland. Have a great Friday, everyone!

L


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Good Morning!

A beautiful breeze and 68 degrees here in northern VA! Wow....gorgeous morning!



Susan in VA said:


> Turns out that the GM thread is read by many who choose not to post here. After being away from the computer for just over three hours, I came back to find three messages berating me for my earlier post here, and accusing me of insensitivity (twice) and racism (once).


The above is the most ridiculous thing I've ever read here on KB; (not what you wrote, that it happened.) I challenge the cowards who would attack you in private to post here openly and display the courage of their convictions.

Susan, I'm sorry my tongue-in-cheek comment started the whole thing. You said absolutely nothing that merited being attacked.

Betsy


----------



## lonestar

Good morning.  Have a wonderful day.  I'm going to.


----------



## Daphne

Susan in VA - just been reading through - a hug and a smile to you to brighten your day.


----------



## Ann in Arlington

Good Morning!  Beautiful day.  Great weather for baseball. . .and we're going to the game this evening. . .we have nice neighbors who have season tickets and can't go tonight. 

Which reminds me:  better run laundry to make sure the appropriate t-shirt is clean!


----------



## Jeff

Good morning, everyone. It's a cool 75 here in central Texas but won't stay that way for long.


----------



## DLs Niece

A  very good morning to one and all! It is a simply gorgeous day and I am 6 hours away from my summer shut down. WOOO HOO!


----------



## drenee

Good morning, KB friends. Michael, welcome to the GM thread.

Susan, I too apologize for those that sent you messages. Like Geoff said, those of us who know you understood your comment. You know we love you and respect you, and admire you!!

It's a beautiful Friday morning. I have my windows open, and a breeze is blowing. I have a transcript to type today, but I'd rather work in my garage. It really needs cleaned. For some reason my kids think I'm a storage facility. LOL. Also need to go grocery shopping. After Monday my judge will be out of town for over two weeks. So I'll actually be home for most of the month of August. I'm going to need food.

Have a great Friday. 
deb


----------



## loonlover

Good morning all.  76 going to 99 with a heat advisory through 7 PM Sunday.  I'm not sure why the heat advisory ends then as the highs are in the triple digits for Monday also.

I worked 14 1/2 hours yesterday.  Since I was pretty sure it would be a long day (just not quite that long), I was smart enough to schedule therapy at 11 instead of 9:30.  Maybe I'll be awake enough by then to do all my exercises.

Hope everyone has a good start to the weekend.  Everyone stay safe.


----------



## Annalog

Good morning everyone. Have a great day and a wonderful weekend.


----------



## Michael Crane

drenee said:


> Good morning, KB friends. Michael, welcome to the GM thread.


Thanks! And a Good Morning and Happy Friday to you, too!


----------



## geoffthomas

Good Morning all.
A nice Friday in Derwood and also in the nation's capital.

Daphne - packing your bags - going on a trip?

Michael - welcome indeed.

Have a great day all.


----------



## Michael Crane

geoffthomas said:


> Michael - welcome indeed.


Thanks! Good Morning to you, too and hope you also have a great day.


----------



## luvmy4brats

Good Morning! Looks to be a beautiful day out here on the Eastern Shore after some pretty strong thunderstorms last night. I did get to Frederick yesterday and got most of what I needed. Susan, I'm so sorry you had to deal with those PM's yesterday. That's just not right.

Nothing much planned for the day except some internet shopping (nothing for me, all for the BRATs schoolwork)

Have a good day everybody!

Heather


----------



## Daphne

geoffthomas said:


> Good Morning all.
> A nice Friday in Derwood and also in the nation's capital.
> 
> Daphne - packing your bags - going on a trip?
> 
> Michael - welcome indeed.
> 
> Have a great day all.


Yes - off to France for some walking and painting - very excited! Off first thing tomorrow (that's bedtime to most of you). A weeks worth of good mornings and good wishes to you all!


----------



## intinst

Daphne said:


> Yes - off to France for some walking and painting - very excited! Off first thing tomorrow (that's bedtime to most of you). A weeks worth of good mornings and good wishes to you all!


Enjoy your trip and take some pictures for us!


----------



## Sandra Edwards

what's playing on the iPod: Movin' On by Bad Company

good morning all. It's sunny and already hot (at 8:30 am) out here in the Nevada desert. The skies are sunny...the wind will definitely kick up in the afternoon (it always does)...great day to stay inside and write...or peruse the Kindle boards 

Sandy


----------



## drenee

Sandy, welcome to the GM thread.
deb


----------



## Sandra Edwards

drenee said:


> Sandy, welcome to the GM thread.
> deb


thanks, Deb!


----------



## Andra

Daphne, have a great trip!


----------



## Annalog

Enjoy your trip Daphne! Travel safely.


----------



## Leslie

Good morning everybody,

Another beautiful morning here in southern Maine. 59 degrees right now on the porch and the sun is pouring it. I am enjoying my grapefruit juice and listening to the birds sing. It's Saturday so I don't have to leave this idyllic spot in 45 minutes. Hooray!

Have a great day everyone!

L


----------



## drenee

Good morning.  It's currently 64 degrees.  It feels so nice to have the windows open and hear the birds sing in the morning.  
deb


----------



## Ann in Arlington

Good  Morning!  It's about 70, going up to mid 80's. . . humidity is low.  

Weather was perfect for the ball game last evening and the Nats won so yay for that!


----------



## Jeff

Good morning, everyone. It's 73, deep in the heart of Texas.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Good Morning! So nice to be able to have the house open.  I may take a break from my quilt to have a picnic lunch with hubby.

Go Nats!

Betsy


----------



## Geoffrey

Morning.  Just finished first breakfast and lounging around until it's time for second breakfast and a trip to a local farm for some fresh off the tree peaches.  om nom nom nom.


----------



## akagriff

A big hi to everyone.  I am going to the Mall of America today.  It's going to be around 90 today.


----------



## Michael Crane

Morning, everybody!  Getting rain and storms this morning... boo.


----------



## geoffthomas

Good Morning from Derwood, MD.
It is a beautiful Saturday today.
75 now going up to 86 and relatively dry.

A good day to pick up debris from the trees - thunderstorms last week - and catch up with the weeds.

Have a good day.


----------



## Andra

Good Morning Everyone.
It's already a warm sunny day.  We have the kayaks on the truck and are fixin' to meet some friends at a local park.  One of the things I love about being in the Austin area is the easy access to the lake(s).
Have a good one!


----------



## Daniel Arenson

Morning all!

For the first time in AGES, I have a quiet morning -- no chores, errands, obligations -- so I'm settling down with a hot mug of coffee, and going to do some writing.  In the afternoon, I'm heading over to my gf's house, and we'll go out for a movie.  Hope you all have a great weekend!


----------



## loonlover

Good morning all.  A good day to stay inside in central AR.  Heat advisory has now been extended through 7 PM Monday.

That doesn't mean a trip out for breakfast isn't in order this morning.  Whether it will be breakfast or an early lunch will depend on when II arises.  

Hope everyone has the chance to enjoy the day.


----------



## Tip10

Good Morning.
Muny rained out last night so no Sound of Music. Supposed to be hot & humid today so probably do inside chores & run errands. May have to hire a forestry company to do lawn - it seems to like all the rain & hot weather!


----------



## Annalog

Good morning everyone. Some blue sky visible between the clouds after last night's thunderstorm. Hoping for more rain. Have a wonderful day.


----------



## intinst

Looks like I'll be taking Loonlover out for breakfast. everyone have a great day, OK?


----------



## crebel

Good Morning!  Storms yesterday have passed through and the sun is shining.  I slept in until 8:15, feels good.  Having my second cup of tea now and then off to see Mom and Dad where things are calm, nothing really to do but wait and make sure he has adequate medications while waiting.

Safe and happy day to all.


----------



## Sandra Edwards

Good morning! It looks like another sunny day here in the Nevada desert. It's currently 56 and we're looking for a high around 90. My husband will probably take the kids up to the Lake today, so that means I get some peace and quiet. Yay!

Hope everyone has a great day!

Sandy
*what's playing on the iPod: Taking Care of Business -- BTO*


----------



## Sean Sweeney

Morning, everyone. Sun is already coming up (I haven't been up this early in a while), and we're expected to hit ... darn, I can't pull up weather.com!!!

OK, now I can. 80 degrees is expected with isolated thunderstorms expected later this afternoon.

May go to the lake with the North Leominster Little League team today; their season wrapped up yesterday, and I covered a lot of their games. It was a fantastic ride to the state tournament.


----------



## drenee

Good Sunday morning, KB friends.  Currently sunny and 65.  Expected high in the low 80s and sunny the rest of the day.  
deb


----------



## Jeff

Good morning, everyone. It's 74 in central Texas. Haven't seen Susan since she got those accusatory PMs. Anyone know anything?


----------



## drenee

Is Susan still having computer problems?
deb


----------



## 911jason

Good morning John, Deb & Jeff... actually it's Good Night for me, as I haven't gone to bed yet. 

You'll be happy to know Jeff that I'm about 85% done with _Lonely is the Soldier_ and love it so much that I just posted a 5-star review on Amazon and also posted in the new August threads for Books Recommended by our Members and Bargain Books. =)


----------



## Jeff

Thank you, Jason. That was very kind of you. I don't get many of those. And - good night.


----------



## lonestar

Good morning.  We watched a beautiful sunrise earlier.  Absolutely awesome.


----------



## Leslie

Good morning everyone,

I've been up since 6:30 but I've been writing! Woo-hoo, a great story and it's coming along great. My co-author and I are using Google docs. This is a first. I like it but she seems to be having a few problems. Hopefully we can work them out today.

Meanwhile, it is 63 degrees and absolutely gorgeous out here on the new porch. This is the most fabulous spot for writing--and eating, reading the newspaper, reading my Kindle and doing just about anything else that anyone can think of. 

Have a great Sunday, everyone! Off to check out my book selections in the Quasi-Official game.

L


----------



## loonlover

Good morning all.  Highs of 101 predicted for the next 4 days.  It was 103 yesterday according to one time and temperature sign I drove by and 101 according to Weather Underground.

I think we will stay inside again today.

Have a great day!


----------



## Annalog

Good morning everyone. The rain the past few days has lowered our high below 90. Hoping to get some painting done outside before it rains again. Have a safe and wonderful day.


----------



## luvmy4brats

Good morning everybody! It looks to be a pretty nice day, with the exception of some possible thunderstorms this afternoon. High of 80. 

Today is my son Brayden's birthday. He's 8! We're taking him out to breakfast and then shopping. 

Have a great day everyone.


----------



## crebel

Good Morning.  Hot and steamy here already.  I'm driving home for the week in a little while, thank goodness the air conditioning in my van works great.

Safe and happy Sunday to all.


----------



## intinst

Jeff said:


> Good morning, everyone. It's 74 in central Texas. Haven't seen Susan since she got those accusatory PMs. Anyone know anything?


I sent her a couple of PM, but she hasn't answered (PMs, I know that's what the problem was but did not have another contact option.)

Oh, and good morning everyone and happy birthday Brayden!


----------



## Jeff

intinst said:


> I sent her a couple of PM, but she hasn't answered (PMs, I know that's what the problem was but did not have another contact option.)


Susan really got her feeling hurt but, as Deb said, she was also having computer problems. Oddly enough, I hope she's having computer problems.


----------



## Margaret

Good morning, everyone!  I am back home after two glorious weeks at the Jersey Shore.  We had no computer access (by choice) so I have really been out of touch.  I hope that everyone has been well.  Happy Birthday to Brayden!  Enjoy your Sundays!


----------



## Sandra Edwards

Good Morning, one and all. Once again it's going to be a hot day out here in the Nevada desert. I'm starting to see a pattern here. lol.

Hope everyone has a fantastic day!

Sandy
*what's playing on the iPod: Burning Love by (who else) The King.


----------



## Andra

Wow!  I totally missed the morning thing...  we decided to sleep in today and then went on a picnic.  I think both of us were tired from the 4 hours spent on the lake yesterday, but boy was it fun!


----------



## drenee

Andra, you spent two days together.  That's great.  So happy you had a nice weekend.
deb


----------



## Michael Crane

Good morning.  Waking up early never gets any easier... especially when it's Monday.

The only proper way to deal with Monday is with a Red Bull, which I will be having very soon.


----------



## Andra

drenee said:


> Andra, you spent two days together. That's great. So happy you had a nice weekend.
> deb


Thanks deb. We are re-learning how to just enjoy each other's company.
Happy Monday to All.
I just got off the scale and it went up this week - grr.
It looks like today will be another hot one. Water aerobics this evening - I bet the pool will feel pretty good.


----------



## Margaret

Good morning, everyone!  We have a partly sunny day a head with highs in the mid-eighties and a chance of rain later.  That sounds about right for August in the Philadelphia area.  I am feeling post vacation crabby today - it is taking me some time to get back to the real world.  I need to get some laundry done and put suitcases and things away.  It is time to start getting ready for school as well.  Enjoy your Mondays!


----------



## Leslie

Good morning everyone,

61 degrees and beautiful on the porch this morning. After spending two days here (with occasional breaks to do this or that) I must drag myself away and go back to work. Sigh....

I am a little bit of shock this morning. An online friend from another forum died on Friday. Apparently he was at an event on Thursday and suffered a severe head injury. He was on life support but the prognosis was very poor. He died at 6:06 pm on Friday. All his organs were harvested and will be donated to needy patients. He was only 44. I really can't believe it...Since I was busy with a big writing project all weekend, I didn't drop into the forum until late yesterday so that's when I learned of this terrible news.

This just reminds me of how fragile and short life can be. Go out and be kind to everyone today, okay? There's not enough time for unkindness and unhappiness in the world.

L


----------



## Leslie

Margaret said:


> Good morning, everyone! We have a partly sunny day a head with highs in the mid-eighties and a chance of rain later. That sounds about right for August in the Philadelphia area. * I am feeling post vacation crabby today *- it is taking me some time to get back to the real world. I need to get some laundry done and put suitcases and things away. It is time to start getting ready for school as well. Enjoy your Mondays!


It's call *retrophobia* - I often get it on Mondays, just going back to work after a nice weekend.

L


----------



## Michael Crane

Leslie said:


> Good morning everyone,
> 
> 61 degrees and beautiful on the porch this morning. After spending two days here (with occasional breaks to do this or that) I must drag myself away and go back to work. Sigh....
> 
> I am a little bit of shock this morning. An online friend from another forum died on Friday. Apparently he was at an event on Thursday and suffered a severe head injury. He was on life support but the prognosis was very poor. He died at 6:06 pm on Friday. All his organs were harvested and will be donated to needy patients. He was only 44. I really can't believe it...Since I was busy with a big writing project all weekend, I didn't drop into the forum until late yesterday so that's when I learned of this terrible news.
> 
> This just reminds me of how fragile and short life can be. Go out and be kind to everyone today, okay? There's not enough time for unkindness and unhappiness in the world.
> 
> L


I'm very sorry to hear that, Leslie.  You are right. Life is short and tomorrow is never promised to anybody. Just have to make the best of what you can each day. *hugs*


----------



## Leslie

michael_crane said:


> I'm very sorry to hear that, Leslie.  You are right. Life is short and tomorrow is never promised to anybody. Just have to make the best of what you can each day. *hugs*


Thanks, Michael.

I was just over at the other forum, reading stories about Rich, looking at pictures. Everyone is in shock...we really can't believe it.

L


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Leslie,

I'm sorry to hear about your friend Rich...sending out a virtual hug to you!  

Betsy


----------



## Leslie

Betsy the Quilter said:


> Leslie,
> 
> I'm sorry to hear about your friend Rich...sending out a virtual hug to you!
> 
> Betsy


Thanks, Betsy...

I think everyone here knows what it is like to lose an online friend, since we all went through it with Dona. Sigh...

L


----------



## geoffthomas

Leslie - I am so sorry for your loss.  Will be in prayer for Rich's family and that you and all of his friends will support each other.
This sort of event is definitely a "wake-up-call".
We need to be nicer to each other.

73 in Derwood, expected high of 84 rain later.

Be nice to each other, folks.


----------



## Margaret

Leslie, So sorry to hear about the death of your friend.  He will be in my prayers.


----------



## Jeff

Good morning, everyone. My condolences, Leslie. Odd how we can become attached to people that we've never met. The pain of losing them is very real.


----------



## lonestar

Good Monday morning everyone.  We expect 106 degrees today.  We love our refrigerated air.

My condolences Leslie.  How very sad.  I hope you have a great day thinking of the good memories.


----------



## Annalog

Good morning everyone. Leslie, you hav my condolences and a virtual hug. You are right that life is short and that we should be kind to others. 

Still overcast here with more rain predicted. I finally heard a chourus of toads yesterday. I hope to see the little dollar toads hopping around as I was afraid I would not see any this year. They make me smile. Make someone smile today.


----------



## Andra

Leslie, I'm sorry about your friend Rich.


----------



## loonlover

Leslie, sorry to hear about your friend. It is never easy to lose someone.

A heat warning in effect until 7 PM today, then it goes back to just a heat advisory until 7 PM Wednesday.  High today is predicted to b 102 with heat indexes from 110 to 114.  I'll have to put extra blue ice into II's lunchbox for sure.

Lunch with some former co-workers on the agenda today - find out how everyone is doing and who has transferred to another area.  I haven't seen any of them since March.  The afternoon and evening will be spent getting back to doing things around the house without interruptions from other members of the household-LOL.  I do tend to get stuck in my ways.

Hope everyone overcomes the retrophobia of Monday. and has a good day.  I know I used to have it when I was working full time.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Good Morning

I'm on the phone with Susan right now who is having a lot of computer problems, and that is why she hasn't been on.  But she appreciates that her friends here are concerned.  Not to worry, she'll be online soon!

Betsy


----------



## Jeff

Thanks, Betsy.


----------



## geoffthomas

Thank you Betsy, we really were getting concerned.
It is not like Susan to not post.


----------



## Leslie

Thanks for the update on Susan. Good to know.

L


----------



## Andra

Betsy, thanks for checking on Susan.


----------



## Jeff

Ah-ha. Today is August 2nd. [insert]brilliant-idea-light-bulb-smiley[/insert]

I read this thread every morning before my wife wakes up, so I'm reminding myself here and now (since I just remembered and will soon forget) that August 3rd is our wedding anniversary.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Ah-ha indeed!  I think you will have a lot of reminders tomorrow, LOL!


Betsy


----------



## Tip10

Didn't particularly plan it this way but it works great.  Our anniversary is 5 days after my birthday -- serves quite well to whack me upside the head with enough of a reminder that I have a few days to take care of things appropriately.  

Her best friend told me a sparkly (gold sparkly, diamond sparkly, sapphire sparkly etc...) a year keeps her very happy -- she was right!


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

I tell men "card, flowers, jewelry" are almost never wrong.... and my husband usually manages two out of the three 

Betsy


----------



## Jeff

Betsy the Quilter said:


> I tell men "card, flowers, jewelry" are almost never wrong....


Hmm. Maybe the new telephone that I bought for SWMBO wasn't such a good idea.


----------



## crebel

Good Evening to all.  Plans to go home got put on hold while still spending time with my Dad.  My computer time will still be limited for the next week.  

Still hot here and thunderstorms expected every day.  At least we expect this kind of heat in August, July was an unbearable aberration!

Leslie, I'm sorry about your friend - hugs for you.  I'm glad to hear Susan is just having "technical difficulties".

Stay safe and happy.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Jeff said:


> Hmm. Maybe the new telephone that I bought for SWMBO wasn't such a good idea.


Well, since "she" is SWMBO"  I would guess you know the phone is something she wants... "card, flowers, jewelry [or a commissioned quilt]" is for those who can't make up their minds. 

Betsy


----------



## telracs

Betsy the Quilter said:


> I tell men "card, flowers, jewelry" are almost never wrong.... and my husband usually manages two out of the three
> 
> Betsy


CHOCOLATE!


----------



## Annalog

Thanks for the update Betsy. Hope Susan has her computer problems resolved soon.


----------



## Michael Crane

Good morning.  Darn storm kept me awake most of the morning and I'm still really tired.  Bah!  I think we have enough rain to last us for weeks!


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

scarlet said:


> CHOCOLATE!


 Chocolate is NOT just for special occasions. 

Betsy


----------



## Leslie

Good morning everyone,

I think we had some rain here overnight but I didn't hear it, which I guess tells me that I slept soundly! 63 right now and the birds are singing. A little overcast but I see blue sky in the west.

Have a safe and happy day everyone...and, thanks for all the kind thoughts and hugs.

L


----------



## lonestar

Good morning.  The sun is not yet up and it is easy to feel that it will be hot again today.  I expect it this time of the year but I still don't like it.

Have lots to do and it's all indoors so I will stay cool.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Good Morning--

we had the house open yesterday though we had some question whether we should have, it was very humid.  I don't think that's going to happen today or the next couple days.  Hot, hot, hot here in northern VA!

I'm glad to see that we've gotten a new crop of Good Morning KindleBoarders lately while I haven't been here much.  Welcome! 

I'd love it if the oldtimers and the new folk too let us know what part of the country/world you're posting from, in general terms!  I know Leslie's in Maine, but I don't know some of y'all!  (I'm guessing "lonestar" is in Texas, LOL!)

Betsy


----------



## Linda S. Prather Author

Sun is rising.  Very humid this morning.  Good morning everyone.


----------



## geoffthomas

Good Morning all.
It is a cloudy Tuesday here in Derwood, MD.
72 going up to 87.

Tired this am - bought a new vehicle last night.
Have a great day.


----------



## Tip10

Good Morning from St Louis.
Currently 76 but on our way to a scorcher -- forecast is for it to tickle 3 digits today with highs perhaps reaching 100 with heat index of as high as 115.  
Really good day to stay inside!!


----------



## Margaret

Good morning, everyone!  It is cloudy and warm here outside of Philadelphia, PA.  Happy Anniversary, Jeff!  Congrats on the new vehicle, Geoff!  Enjoy your Tuesdays!


----------



## Ann in Arlington

ooohhhh. . . .new car for Geoff. . .or was it a scooter or boat or something. 

70 currently here in Arlington, going up to 90. . . .moderate humidity.

We refinanced our house last evening so now we have less money in the accounts but have a much lower interest rate and are down to a 15 year payoff.  All thanks to DH's dad who died this past spring. . .he's a frugal German who passed it on to his kids. . .I'm sure he'd approve!

Interestingly, though the money had been in the account for a couple of months and we were refinancing with the same credit union, they needed documentation as to where the money came from.  We thought that was odd.  But a friend suggested that it's to make sure the whole thing isn't some kind of scam where a mortgage broker has deposited money to make it look like you have assets, so they can get the commission on your loan which you wouldn't otherwise qualify for, and will be taking it back as soon as the closing goes through.


----------



## 911jason

Betsy the Quilter said:


> I'd love it if the oldtimers and the new folk too let us know what part of the country/world you're posting from, in general terms! I know Leslie's in Maine, but I don't know some of y'all! (I'm guessing "lonestar" is in Texas, LOL!)
> 
> Betsy


Maybe you can nudge Harvey and see if he ever looked into adding the Location field to the left-side of every post in the User Info area...


----------



## 911jason

geoffthomas said:


> Tired this am - bought a new vehicle last night.
> Have a great day.


I realize this is a Kindle forum, and not a Kar forum, but you can't just post that and leave us all hanging! What'd you get?!

A new car?









Or a new-to-you car?


----------



## drenee

Good morning from the northern panhandle of WV.  Currently 72 degrees and cloudy this morning.  Should be raining here soon.  
Leslie, sorry to hear about your loss.  
Betsy, thank you for updating us on Susan.  
Geoff, congrats on the new vehicle.
Jeff, Happy Anniversary.

Eye doctor appointment today.  Other than that, I did something to my back yesterday and I think I'm going to have to rest the it today.  Boyfriend met me at my apartment last night to help me out of my car, up the stairs and into bed.  I'm feeling somewhat better this morning.  At least I can walk without cringing.  
Have a great Tuesday, KB friends.
deb


----------



## Jeff

Good morning from deep in the heart of Texas. Cooler today, only 104. 

Thanks for the reminder, Deb. My wife was up before I got to the computer but luckily I remembered that it was our anniversary. Hope you back is better soon.

What did you buy, Geoff?


----------



## lonestar

911jason said:


> Maybe you can nudge Harvey and see if he ever looked into adding the Location field to the left-side of every post in the User Info area...


Lonestar here. Yep, I'm in Texas- North Central Texas.

Good morning again. Have a great day!


----------



## loonlover

Good morning - another scorcher in central AR. Little Rock set a record yesterday with a high of 106 at Adams Field (the airport). It only got up to 104 at our house. Same forecast of highs of triple digits and a heat warning for today.

Jeff - congratulations
Geoff - what did you buy
Chris  Deb- hope your back gets better

Everyone have a great day.

Edited to change the name of the person with the sore back. Obviously, I wasn't very awake when I said good morning. I realized while on the elliptical at therapy I had messed up.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

911jason said:


> Maybe you can nudge Harvey and see if he ever looked into adding the Location field to the left-side of every post in the User Info area...


Well, in most cases, I don't think it matters much....but when someone tells me the weather where they are, I'd like to know where they are. 

Betsy


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Geoff--

the crowd is chanting: What vehicle...What Vehicle....What Vehicle...









Betsy


----------



## Andra

Good morning from my part of Texas (it's a little further south than Jeff) - Austin.
It's 75 and sunny and heading towards triple digits - summer has officially arrived - July was actually cooler than normal thanks to all the rain.
Happy Anniversary Jeff!
Geoff, what vehicle?
Deb, rest up.


----------



## Jane917

Good morning from orchard country in north central Washington. It is 68 and is supposed to warm up to low 90s. Heading of to Seattle tomorrow for a big-city-fix for a few days.


----------



## geoffthomas

Sorry....I guess I should not have just left that out there like that.
We purchased a 2010 Honda CR-V EX 4WD.
And it looks like this:


----------



## Jeff

Congratulations, Geoff. Good looking car.


----------



## geoffthomas

I do want you to know that I DO NOT buy new cars!!!!
(Yes this is so new the odometer reads 5 miles -  our test drive).
But...But....But.....
Mr. Opportunity knocked.

End of model year - actually reduced the cost, no shipping, no dealer prep and the advertised low Honda interest rate.
On a car that I purchased for the same price that the CarMax had a used one for. (I went there first).
Looked at Kelly Blue Book and Edmunds, etc.

So now I can no longer say I don't buy new cars.....snif,snif.


----------



## Annalog

Good morning from southeastern Arizona. I put my location in my signature a while back but I know that I used to turn signatures and avatars off when I was on dialup. Now that I do most of my KB reading from my K2 and usually use the WAP2 text interface, I don't see the signatures or the avatars. 

Due to the rain this week, it is cooler (low 90s) but humid. 

Congratulations Jeff.
Enjoy the new vehicle Geoff.
Take it easy and heal quickly if you have been hurt or are not well.

Have a safe and productive Tuesday.


----------



## Michael Crane

It is way too early to be up, but here I am.  At least no storm woke me up this time.  Good morning, everybody!


----------



## loonlover

Good morning all.  Another hot one here.  Record highs were set yesterday multiple places in AR and a strong possibility of more being set today.

I'm off to a very boring day of work at the arena today.  The street level entry (the one normally used during regular business hours) is being closed for remodeling.  It was decided someone was needed to be at the entrance being used during construction to answer questions and direct people to the appropriate area.  So, I'll be doing that for 2-3 days a week for no telling how long.  The construction is supposed to take around 3 months. The hours are welcome as this is a slow time of year for events.  Except for the heat, this will just be a pretty boring day with lots and lots of time to read.  Thank goodness for the Kindle - it will be so nice to have more than one book available.

Hope everyone has a great day.  Stay cool!


----------



## Sean Sweeney

Morning everyone. It's currently 74 degrees right now with a high of 92 expected in the Commonwealth, with isolated thunderstorms in the forecast.

I've been up for a few hours already: brainstorming a new novel project that jumped into my mind between 2-3 a.m. Have a page of notes already written, and I'm about to hop into character sketches. The antagonist is kinda quirky so far. The protagonist, as well. Should make for some interesting writing.

Sorry I have not checked in as much as I did earlier in the summer; my days have been convoluted, and I've slept in quite a bit recently.


----------



## lonestar

Good morning everyone.  We are expecting a hot day again here in north Texas.  Have a wonderful day.


----------



## Leslie

michael_crane said:


> It is way too early to be up, but here I am. At least no storm woke me up this time. Good morning, everybody!


Where are you located, Michael?

73 degrees and muggy here this morning. It is supposed to be hot here in Maine today--up into the 90s. No a/c in my office. Ugh.

L


----------



## Tip10

Good morning all.

Supposed to go back to 3 digits again here in St Louis.  Officially it was 102 yesterday but car said 106 on the way home.

Should be another slow day since we're still in "don't do nothing just monitor systems" mode because of the heat.

Stay cool if you can!


----------



## geoffthomas

Good Morning from Derwood, MD.
It is a cloudy Wednesday - rained a coupla hours ago.

74 going up to 92 expecting scattered thundershowers this afternoon.

Have a great, dry day.


----------



## Michael Crane

Yeah, I spoke too soon!  Going through yet ANOTHER storm with more rain!  At least it didn't wake me up this time...


----------



## Ann in Arlington

Good Morning all!

Burial service at Arlington this afternoon. . . going to be broiling hot. . and I should probably have an umbrella with me just in case. . . . .

Choir rehearsal this evening. . . . .final preparation for the big Parish Feast Day Mass on Sunday. . . .


----------



## drenee

Good morning.  Currently 75 and partly sunny.  Humidity is 92%.  High in the mid 80s with 30% chance of afternoon storms.  
deb


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Good Morning from northern VA where it's already 80 degrees.

Congrats on the new car, Geoff!  You got a great deal, and you deserve to smell that new car smell.

Going to see Inception today and dinner out.

Everyone have a great day and stay safe!

Betsy


----------



## Annalog

Good morning everyone!

It is currently 72 F and 64% humidity in Benson, AZ with an expected high of 99 F and only 20% chance of rain.

Have a wonderful Wednesday.


----------



## Andra

Happy Wednesday!
It's already 82 degrees in central Texas. Looks like it's gonna be a bright sunny day with highs near 100.
There's a reason most places here have air conditioning


----------



## Jeff

Good morning, everyone. It's a beautiful day in the heart of Texas. Be cool.


----------



## Margaret

Good morning, everyone!  It looks as though today will be another typical August day here outside of Philly - warm (High 80's) and humid with a chance of thunder storms.  Loonlover, I hope that you get lots of reading in during your job assignment this week.  I am on my way into school for the first time since classes ended in June.  I don't intend to do much, but I will have a stack of mail to bring home and I am hoping to be inspired on how I am going to decorate for the beginning of the year.  Enjoy your Wednesdays!


----------



## Jane917

It is a nice day in central WA. Skies are a it smoky. We are leaving soon for a few days in Seattle. Not sure how much I will get to a computer.

Poor dogs are already sad, as they sense they are going to the kennel.


----------



## kevin63

geoffthomas said:


> Sorry....I guess I should not have just left that out there like that.
> We purchased a 2010 Honda CR-V EX 4WD.
> And it looks like this:


I bought the same thing (almost) Monday night. Mine is the EX-L 4WD in the polished metal color. It gets twice the gas mileage that my Ridgeline got.


----------



## geoffthomas

Great minds think alike.


----------



## Susan in VA

Woohoo!  I have my computer back!  I know it's not morning but I had to take a moment to stop in here and say hello.  In the middle of re-installing everything (reset to factory original) so I have lots of work ahead of me.  More later....


----------



## Susan in VA

Okay, the next bit of software is installed and tested, so now I'm rewarding myself with another five minutes on KB.  

First, thanks to all of you who were so supportive and who were worried about me  --  it was just a computer problem again, though this time I was without alternatives for a few days and am now out of touch with everything and many days behind on my schoolwork.  I'm glad that Betsy eventually called me, since the only phone numbers that I have of KB members are...  of course...  on my computer.    

Welcome to Sandy and Michael!

Belated happy birthday to Brayden, and belated happy anniversary to Jeff and Mrs. H! 

Leslie, I'm sorry to hear about your friend.  

Congratulations on the new car, Geoff.  With all those posts between your announcement of a new vehicle and the photo of the new car, I was envisioning you on a Segway...  

Intinst, how are you holding up being back at work?


----------



## 911jason

Welcome back Susan!!!


----------



## Michael Crane

Susan in VA said:


> Welcome to Sandy and Michael!


Thanks! 

Good morning, everybody! Still tired, but it's Thursday, which means the weekend is that much closer!


----------



## Leslie

Good morning everyone,

73 degrees here on the porch this morning. Right now I am looking at two hummingbirds--that's a first for this summer. We don't get hummingbirds very often.

Susan -- welcome back. Good luck with the computer install.

Geoff and Kevin -- congrats on the new cars, although I have to ask, what sort of color is "polished metal"? LOL

Have a great day everyone! Another hot one here in southern Maine but today is a Free Clinic day which means -- air conditioning.

L


----------



## Jeff

Good morning, everyone. Already 80 here and going to be 105 soon.

Glad you're back, Susan.


----------



## crebel

Good Morning to all!  So good to see Susan is back, don't wear yourself out with all the catching up on schoolwork and the KB.  Geoff and Kevin, love the new cars!

Weather is much the same across Iowa, it has been sohot and humid, but we are supposed to have a two-day reprieve (dewpoint is only 66 this morning) with cooler temps and no rain before returning to ugly on Saturday.

I will be picking my Uncle and Aunt up at the airport this morning (coming in from Virginia).  We didn't think they were going to get here to see my Dad before he leaves us, but unless things change in the next few hours, his final request to see them will be fulfilled.  The waiting is wearing on all of us, but I think everyone is holding up pretty well.  I appreciate the messages of caring and concern from KBers.

Everyone have a safe and happy day.

Chris


----------



## kevin63

Leslie said:


> Good morning everyone,
> 
> Geoff and Kevin -- congrats on the new cars, although I have to ask, what sort of color is "polished metal"? LOL
> 
> L


The polished metal is a dark gray metallic. Mine is darker than Geoffs'


----------



## loonlover

Good morning all.  Another hot one with a 40% chance of storms.  Record highs being set in LR and NLR.  Since we live in neither, I'm not sure exactly how hot is here at the house.

Another day will be spent at the arena reading.  So far I'm scheduled 2-3 days a week for the month of August.  Yesterday 5 people came to the door that had to be directed to the administration offices so the interruptions are few and far between.  

Welcome back Susan and hope the reloads are going well.

Everyone have a great Thursday and stay cool.


----------



## Margaret

Good morning, everyone!  Chris, you will be in my thoughts and prayers throughout the next few days.  Susan, I am happy to hear from you again.  More typical August weather here outside of Philly.  The forcasters seem pretty certain that we will get some rain later in the day.  We can use it.  I am going to the teachers' store this morning for backing paper and a few other supplies.  I hope to make it home before the rain comes.  Enjoy your Thursdays!


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Good morning!

75 degrees here in northern VA, heading to 96 and stormy this afternoon.

Went to see _Inception_ last night. I'll give it 3 1/2 out of 4; my husband didn't like it as much. It's a beautifully filmed and acted movie; the special effects (do we still call them that?) were amazing. However, I had a hard time suspending belief enough to buy into the premise and I found it cold as regards to the characters. I didn't think the filmmaker gave me any reason to have an investment in them. But still an amazing movie. By the way, I didn't care much for Leonardo DiCaprio in Titanic (if we had a thread for over-rated movies like the over-rated book thread, Titanic would be my choice, sorry ) but he has turned out to be one heck of an actor. I've loved him in most of his adult rolls. _Inception_ is a kind of a one man show for DiCaprio. OK, the 30 second movie review is over. 

Betsy


----------



## Ann in Arlington

Good Morning!  It's 75 going to 95 with humidity at 77%.  That'll drop as the temp rises, but not by much 'cause the dew point is at 67.  PLUS we're supposed to have some hellacious thunderstorms go through this afternoon.  Batten down the hatches!


----------



## Linda S. Prather Author

Good morning.  I'm sitting outside on the back deck enjoying a nice cool breeze for the first time in weeks.  I know it won't last, but I'm loving it right now.


----------



## drenee

Ann, we had those hellacious thunderstorms yesterday afternoon.  Our power went out around 4pm, and came back on somewhere around 11pm.  My neighborhood is behind businesses, McDonalds, Kroger, Kmart, etc.  Since the businesses were without power also, I think that gave our neighborhood a higher priority.  I was surprised at how many of my neighbors did not have a house key, and since their garage door openers would not work, they were locked out.  Many of us spent the evening outside chatting.  

Susan, soooooo happy you're back.  You were missed.  

Chris, keeping you and your family in my thoughts today.  
deb

Almost forgot - current temp in northern WV is 73 and it looks like we're going to have more storms today.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Ann in Arlington said:


> PLUS we're supposed to have some hellacious thunderstorms go through this afternoon. Batten down the hatches!


The word "hellacious" is not used nearly often enough, in my opinion. 

Betsy


----------



## luvmy4brats

Good morning! 

Geoff & Kevin, very nice!! 

Susan, glad you're back (if you had an iPhone or iPad you could have kept in touch... Just saying...

Chris, I'll be thinking of you & your family. 

LL, enjoy your reading time. 

Deb, I didn't have a housekey on my keychain for the last six years. I finally put one on last week, just in case.  


Time to go get ready for the meet-up   it'll take us about 2.5 hours to get there.


----------



## Andra

Good Morning Everyone.
It's a sunny 75 degrees here in Austin and like Jeff, we are heading towards triple digits today.
After work, DH and I are going to Happy Hour with some of his work friends and then we are going to watch his manager play ice hockey.  Yes, even in Texas, ice rinks exist.  This time I am going to remember to take a hat and gloves - I was miserably cold last time...
Take care Chris.
Glad you're back Susan - I've been reloading my work computer for the past week.  Every time I think I have it all back in place, I notice something that I've forgotten.


----------



## Annalog

Good morning everyone.
Gurrently sunny, 71 F, 72% humidity, with a predicted high of 99 F in Benson and a 30% chance of rain. Hotter in Tucson of course.

Glad you have a working computer again Susan.

Thinking of you and your family Chris.


----------



## Susan in VA

Good morning everyone, and thanks for the welcome-back wishes! 



Ann in Arlington said:


> Good Morning! It's 75 going to 95 with humidity at 77%. That'll drop as the temp rises, but not by much 'cause the dew point is at 67. PLUS we're supposed to have some hellacious thunderstorms go through this afternoon. Batten down the hatches!


Being south* of Ann, it's_ 77 _here going to_ 96,_ with humidity at _82%_. The heat index is supposed to be 105.  But the hellacious thunderstorms will go through here too.

* by about .5 mile



luvmy4brats said:


> Susan, glad you're back (if you had an iPhone or iPad you could have kept in touch... Just saying...


Nice try.  Enabling me into an iAnything is going to take more than that, though.

Have a great day, Kindleboarders!


----------



## Ann in Arlington

drenee said:


> I was surprised at how many of my neighbors did not have a house key, and since their garage door openers would not work, they were locked out. Many of us spent the evening outside chatting.


We have one in an undisclosed location. Also our neighbor has one of ours and we have one of theirs. But we do keep keys, each of us, on our key ring. Still. . .it's good for neighbors to get together and get to know each other.



Betsy the Quilter said:


> The word "hellacious" is not used nearly often enough, in my opinion.
> 
> Betsy


Thank you!  Though the KB spell checker wanted to change it to "fallacious" which isn't exactly the same thing! 


luvmy4brats said:


> Susan, glad you're back (if you had an iPhone or iPad you could have kept in touch... Just saying...


Or a DROID. . . you can check mine out at the meet up.  


> Time to go get ready for the meet-up  it'll take us about 2.5 hours to get there.


See you there!


----------



## Susan in VA

Oh my...  Ann, is that a count-down ticker I see?!?  

I'm amused...  Somehow I didn't expect that of you.  It's so unVulcan.


----------



## Ann in Arlington

Remember. . . . . my other Kindle is a K1. . . .and I've been saving for the K3 for at least 6 months and planned to order whenever it was announced. . . .so I jumped on the bandwagon quick this time. Besides: I want collections, which is _completely_ Vulcan!  AND, you'll recall that I skipped the K2 bandwagon. Though I do have the DX. . .but that's for work stuff.

BTW, since Prof is bringing her new DXG today, I'll be sure to bring my DX so we can get a good idea of the improved screen contrast on similar sized screens.


----------



## Susan in VA

Ann in Arlington said:


> Remember. . . . . my other Kindle is a K1.


Oh, I didn't mean about you _ordering_ one. It makes perfect sense for K1 owners, since those aren't supported anymore and with the collections and all there are now significant differences between K1 and everything else. I just mean the... giddiness.... of one of those tickers. 



Ann in Arlington said:


> BTW, since Prof is bringing her new DXG today, I'll be sure to bring my DX so we can get a good idea of the improved screen contrast on similar sized screens.


Great idea..... hey! you sure you're not being a stealth enabler here??

You reminded me though of my big news... the morning after my computer died, I found I had collections! I've had WN on every night since they came out, and_ finally_ Amazon saw fit to include me in their updates.... I had fun making them and moving stuff around, and was wishing I could get online to find those now-old threads on tips on naming collections and such.


----------



## Ann in Arlington

Susan in VA said:


> You reminded me though of my big news... the morning after my computer died, I found I had collections! I've had WN on every night since they came out, and_ finally_ Amazon saw fit to include me in their updates.... I had fun making them and moving stuff around, and was wishing I could get online to find those now-old threads on tips on naming collections and such.


Look at either Heather's or linjeakal's profiles. . .they were the two that figured most of it out. . .you probably will find at least one post in one of those threads over the last couple of days and it'd be easier to browse/scan posts there than the whole forum. . . .

Oh, and it's perfectly logical to keep in mind when an anticipated event is due. . . .the ticker's for the rest of the KindleWatch folks.


----------



## geoffthomas

Good Morning from Derwood, MD.
I got out of the house early today.
But when I left it was about 74 or so, had rained overnight and it is expected to hit 94+ today here.
Possible T-storms all over the DC area this pm.

See some of you at the meet.


----------



## drenee

I hope I'm not too late to remind someone we need pictures from the meet.
deb


----------



## Annalog

Susan in VA said:


> ...You reminded me though of my big news... the morning after my computer died, I found I had collections! I've had WN on every night since they came out, and_ finally_ Amazon saw fit to include me in their updates.... I had fun making them and moving stuff around, and was wishing I could get online to find those now-old threads on tips on naming collections and such.


My favorite of the threads on naming collections is the *Waiting for 2.5... Show me your collections* thread started by Heather. This link goes to the regular KB page. However I used the Print Page version from my K2 when I was on vacation away from my computer to set up my collections. I also like the WAP2 version from my K2.

P.S. Susan, the WAP2 KB interface (Link to Main KB page using wap2) is actually quite nice for staying in touch on KB using a Kindle and WN when away from a computer and for those without a Web-enabled phone. (My cell will handle text messages but I do not subscribe to a data plan so I only send text in special cases such as replying to Granddaughter text messages. [She knows to only text if phoning will not be appropriate.]) If I absolutely need to see the pictures or modify a posted message, then all I have to do is remove the "wap2.html" from the end of the URL and reload the page to get back to the normal KB interface.


----------



## Susan in VA

Anna, thank you!! I'm going to read through the threads on Collections... I did see what Heather had named hers today, and some of them are hilarious... I don't think I could come up with anything better. Right now mine are just boring and straightforward names.

As for keeping in touch via Kindle, that's exactly what I needed! I tried looking at KB from my K2 a few weeks ago and gave up because it was so slow though the regular interface. And I didn't know how to change that. I also don't have a data plan on my phone.... however, that _might_ change soon, since Ann did her best to enable me into a Droid phone today. I'll have to give it some serious thought and see whether I would use it often enough to justify the extra expense.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Good Morning!

Can't believe I'm the first to post here this morning...someone will probably post while I'm typing this.

69 degrees here in northern VA, hasn't been below 70 in the morning for awhile, so I'm enjoying it!  Everyone have a great day and weekend! Big storms yesterday, lots of people north of us without power, but ours never flickered...

Betsy


----------



## Ann in Arlington

Good Morning!  It's 70 going up to 90+.  No hellacious thunderstorms today but yesterday's were quite enough, thank you.  DH didn't get home until nearly 10. . .he left at about 5 from the church, Sat in traffic for 20 minutes, and decided to just go back and get something useful done there.  Everything was dead stopped because of "ginormous" trees that came down on the George Washington Parkway near National Airport.  Landed on cars and stuff. . . .but NO ONE killed, which is pretty amazing, really.

Heading up to Frederick today to visit dad. . . .


----------



## geoffthomas

Good Morning on a nice Friday from Derwood, MD.
It rained pretty hard here last night although not as hard as in other places in the area.
Microbursts for sure and one possible tornado touchdown.
I was lucky.

70 now expecting 90.
Will be a pretty nice day.

Be careful today.


----------



## Michael Crane

Good morning, everybody!  Happy Friday!  Looks like the weather is going to be pretty decent this weekend.


----------



## Jeff

It's 77 now, 103 later and humid in McGregor, Texas. Good morning to you.


----------



## Margaret

Good morning, evertone!  We have a sunny day here today - warm (high eighties), but with lower humidity than it has been over the last few days.  we never did get any rain here yesterday,  hellacious or otherwise.  I got my bulletin board shopping done yesterday.  Now I need to get into school, put it up, and find out what I forgot to buy.  Enjoy your Fridays!


----------



## drenee

Currently sunny and 68.  It looks like it's going to be mild today.  High 70s.  

One of my friends on FB posted this on her page today:  
Good Morning Friday.  I am so happy you came to visit and brought your friends, Saturday and Sunday.  Thank you.  

Have a great day, KB friends.
deb


----------



## Tip10

Morning 69 here in St Louis -- heading towards 88 -- should be a nice day today.

Hmmm, You know, its somewhat a sign of how hot its been this summer when you refer to 88 being a nice day!  
We get  a little reprieve from the heat before it settles back in early next week and takes the heat index back over 100.


----------



## Leslie

Good morning,

I slept in the morning so now I need to get moving. 76 right now and a lovely breeze on the porch. Have a great Friday, everyone.

L


----------



## Linda S. Prather Author

Good morning, everyone.  Today is the first day in over a month I have awoken to a "cool" house.  It's the little things that make me happy.  And this weekend I have the pleasure of keeping our three year old grandson.  So I'll be worn to a frazzle, but happy on Sunday night.


----------



## loonlover

Good morning all.  Highs in the lower 90s for today and tomorrow, then back to the upper 90s with heat indexes over 100 by Sunday.  Rain fell in the area, but not at our house.  I watched a pretty good lightning display while sitting at the arena, but just a few sprinkles fell.

Therapy and haircut for me today.  Then some housework after II goes to work.

Hope everyone has a great Friday and a good start to the weekend.


----------



## Annalog

Good morning everyone.

Currently 78 F and 50% humidity in Tucson with a predicted high of 103 and 40% chance for rain. 70 F and 65% humidity in Benson with a high of 98 F.

Happy Friday!


----------



## Susan in VA

Good morning!  77 here and going up to 92.  Still 98% humidity right now but I'm sure that will lessen soon.  

We did lose power here for about an hour yesterday evening.  At one point there were 120,000 people in the metro area without power.  Lots of trees and branches down everywhere  --  in Alexandria there was a wind gust of 72 mph measured  --  and due to the branches and the standing water on the roads, some very long commutes yesterday. 

Happy Friday, everyone!


----------



## Andra

Happy Friday!
It's already 82 so we are looking at triple digits this afternoon for sure.
Stay cool everyone.


----------



## Leslie

Well, I just discovered that I've been running around all morning, going here, there and everywhere with my shorts on inside-out! Man, do I feel like an idiot!!!

L


----------



## Annalog

Leslie, if anyone noticed then just say it is the latest fashion. 

I have a blouse that  sometimes put on inside out and don't notice until after I am at work. Fortunately no one else has noticed. I then rush to the restroom to correct the problem.


----------



## Leslie

Annalog said:


> Leslie, if anyone noticed then just say it is the latest fashion.
> 
> I have a blouse that sometimes put on inside out and don't notice until after I am at work. Fortunately no one else has noticed. I then rush to the restroom to correct the problem.


No one noticed, or if they did, they didn't say anything. I suppose they just figured I was having a blonde moment, or something. LOL.

L


----------



## drenee

When I was going through radiation they suggested that I wear my shirts wrong side out so the seams would not irritate me.  It took me a while to remember to turn my shirts right side out before going out.
deb


----------



## Margaret

Good morning, everyone!  It is a beautiful day here.  The temperature is in the sixties now with lots of sunshine.  It should make it to the mid-eighties by this afternoon.  I had planned to stay inside and do housework, but I may have to change my mind.  It would be a good day to go to the wharf restaurant for lunch on the Delaware.  Enjoy your Saturdays!


----------



## Jeff

Good morning. It's 82 in the heart of Texas and 70% saturated. It should be fun mowing the lawn.


----------



## drenee

59 degrees and foggy this morning.  A high of 81 and sunny today. 
deb


----------



## Leslie

Good morning everyone,

54 right now and cloudy at the moment, but blue sky is peeking through. A high of 76 is predicted. 

Lunch at the wharf restaurant sounds terrific, Margaret. Enjoy!

L


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

67 degrees here in northern VA this morning.  Hasn't been this cool in the morning here for some time.  We may go out and do a picnic lunch today.

Betsy


----------



## drenee

Michael, Happy Birthday to your girlfriend.  Do you have a nice day planned for her?
deb


----------



## Susan in VA

Good morning!  Perfect weather here today  --  71 going up to 87, currently 70% humidity, no rain in sight all weekend.

Have a great Saturday, everyone!


----------



## Michael Crane

drenee said:


> Michael, Happy Birthday to your girlfriend. Do you have a nice day planned for her?
> deb


Thanks!  We're going out to dinner tonight to this really nice steakhouse called Wild Fire (think that's what it's called) in Oak Brook. She loves the fish there and it's a great place to go on special occasions. Then I think tonight after that we'll be hanging out with some of our friends to also help celebrate. Weather should be nice today, so it should be a good day!

And Good Morning, everybody!


----------



## loonlover

Good morning.  A high of 92 predicted with slight chance of thunderstorms.  Current humidity is 91%.

Maybe we'll get the mowing done today.  Otherwise, a quiet day planned with a few household chores along the way.

Have a great day!


----------



## Annalog

Good morning everyone.
I is currently 67 F with 65% humidity and a predicted high of 87 F in Benson (72 F and 75% in Tucson with a high of 94 F). Chance of rain is 40%.

I will be ay the Tucson Origami Club this morning where we will be folding  origami to send to soldiers serving overseas. In addition to the group items, I will be folding the popular F-14 Tomcat designed by Michael LaFosse. It is easy to fold, recognizable as an F-14, and flies fairly well. 

Have a great Saturday.


----------



## luvmy4brats

Good morning. It looks to be a beautiful day over here. I think after a coffee run, we'll spend the day outside getting some yard work done. 

Hope you all have a great day.


----------



## Sean Sweeney

Morning all! Such a great night last night; didn't have to run the air conditioner at all! 

It's 72 degrees right now, with a high of only 79 degrees expected. No AC needed tonight, either: 61 the expected low. I could get used to this.

Headed to Haverhill today; I'm doing a couple of mini features/featurettes for the US Tennis Association. Should be a fun time. And I'm hoping to get some more of the next novel project outlined at some point this weekend.

Hope everyone has a great day!


----------



## intinst

Good Morning all. First week back to work with the new knee went fairly well. The knee did fine, but the three months off sure made me sore other places, even with exercising at therapy. Guess it's hard to replicate carrying one end of a hundred pound chair between cabinets, (2 hundred thousand dollar cabinets, so no touching) around a corner and down a flight of stairs. My back and shoulders are telling me in has been a while since I did my job this morning. Oh well, couple more weeks and I should be back in the swing of things.It does feel good to be climbing up and down stairs without dragging my left leg, so the surgery and weeks of therapy after were definitely worth it.


----------



## Sean Sweeney

Glad everything is going well, mon frere.


----------



## Andra

Happy Saturday!
It's nice and hot here - Jeff, when did y'all get rain??
glad to hear your first week back at work went well intinst.


----------



## Jeff

Andra said:


> Jeff, when did y'all get rain??


We only got enough sprinkles to raise the humidity.


----------



## Margaret

Good morning, everyone!  Our temperatures are expected to be back in the low 90's by thsi afternoon, but right now it is a very pleasant 72 degrees.  Yesterday's lunch with my husband at the wharf restaurant was a little taste of heaven - one of my favorite things to do in the summer.  I am heading out to take my Mom to church and then going to Mountain Top to celebrate my grandaughter's third birthday.  Enjoy your Sundays!


----------



## Leslie

Good morning everyone,

56 degrees and sunny this morning. The family is coming over for lunch today. I need to figure out what to feed them...

L


----------



## Jeff

Good morning, everyone. It's 79 going toward 101 today. This is family-cook-out weekend so at noon, Nathan's Famous hot dogs will be sizzling on the grill. Ya'll come see us.


----------



## mlewis78

It's 77 and humid here.  Heading out to work in a 1/2-hr.


----------



## Andra

Good Morning Everyone.
Jeff, we'd love to come by but we are going in the opposite direction today.  We are headed to visit DH's family in Brownsville.  We are planning a slow lazy drive - the scenic route - it will probably take all day to get down there.  Kayaks and bikes are already loaded.  We still need to fill the ice chest and take out the suitcases.
If I don't check in for a few days, don't worry.


----------



## loonlover

Good morning all.  

It appears my body thinks I should sleep no later than 7:30.  I guess that is not bad after getting up at 4:30 on weekdays for too many years to think about.  

It is 75 this morning going to 97.  A heat advisory begins at noon and goes to 8 PM Tuesday.  The sidewalk is wet this morning so we did get a little rain sometime during the night.

Another quiet day at the house of II and LL.

Hope everyone enjoys their Sunday in whatever manner they choose.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Good morning!

Hubby is out running, enjoying the great weather here in northern VA.

Sounds like family day on KB!  We're going to be hiding out here just the two of us...but what a beautiful morning!  We may take a walk over at Fort Hunt Park later and see if we can spot any of the resident pilleated woodpeckers.  (For the history buffs among you, Fort Hunt is a fortification overlooking the Potomac River just south of Washington, DC.  It was built during the Spanish American war and was used by US military intelligence during WWII to hold and question prisoners.)

Yesterday we went down to Mason Neck, eagle country, and had a picnic lunch at the Great Marsh.  And yes, we saw several bald eagles while we were there in addition to great egrets, great blue herons and a green heron.  And no people.   

Betsy


----------



## Annalog

Good morning everyone.
It is currently partly cloudy, 67 F, and 75% humidity with a predicted high of 87 F and 30% chance of rain. 

It will be a perfect day to work outside, especially since we had rain last night. We need to clear more area around the outside of the chicken pen to provide visibility and discourage snakes. The Western Diamondback I saw Friday was too close for comfort before I saw it.

Happy Sunday


----------



## DLs Niece

Good morning everyone. Last day of my summer vacation and it's going to be 85 and humid here today.


----------



## Jane917

Good morning from beautiful central Washington. It is mid 60s on its way to mid 80s. We got home yesterday from a few days in Seattle, and will spend today getting re-organized. Have a wonderful day!


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Annalog said:


> The Western Diamondback I saw Friday was too close for comfort before I saw it.


Western Diamondbacks are always too close for comfort before I see them. 

Betsy


----------



## crebel

Good Morning to all.  Expecting actual temps of 110 today in Iowa, blucky!

Enjoy your families today, give them each extra hugs and everyone be safe.


----------



## Leslie

Jeff said:


> Good morning, everyone. It's 79 going toward 101 today. This is family-cook-out weekend so at noon, Nathan's Famous hot dogs will be sizzling on the grill. Ya'll come see us.


You inspired me, Jeff. We are also having Nathan's Famous hot dogs...

L


----------



## Jeff

Leslie said:


> You inspired me, Jeff. We are also having Nathan's Famous hot dogs...


It's Coney Island all over the world. Well, the USA anyway.


----------



## drenee

Good Sunday morning.  77 and sunny in northern WV this morning, with a very nice breeze blowing.  
Mid 80s expected.  
Everyone have a wonderful day with your families.
deb


----------



## luvmy4brats

Good Morning! 

All sorts of excitement in my house today. My neighbor had her baby last night. I've got some cooking to do. We'll be taking a few meals over so she doesn't need to worry about cooking for a couple of days.

Then I'm going to sit down and get back to her baby afghan.

(And hot dogs sound very good for dinner)


----------



## intinst

Good morning all. Still trying to recoup from the first week back to work. It was a shock to the system to realize how much conditioning I lost while I was out, but it will be alright. Don't know what lunch will be, we had hot dogs yesterday.


----------



## Michael Crane

Good morning, everybody (or should I say "afternoon?")  Was able to give my girlfriend an excellent b-day yesterday.  Went to a really nice dinner and then hung out with friends.  I didn't get home until 3 in the morning and slept until 10 (a new record for me).

Enjoy your Sunday and if you can, stay in hiding from Monday!  He's a sneaky one, that Monday...


----------



## Susan in VA

Good morning/afternoon, everyone!

Hoping to finish power-washing the deck today. It's about 2/3 done. I used to always call a local company every few years to wash it and seal it, but without a full-time job that's not in the cards at the moment.... I've put off doing it for several years but finally borrowed a power-wash attachment... and it's SO SLOW... you pretty much have to do one square inch at a time.... how on earth do the pros get it all done in one hour?? It's taken me close to _six _hours so far!

But it's nice to see the results. 

Enjoy the rest of your weekend!


----------



## Ann in Arlington

Power wash attachment?  You mean for your hose?  That's why it's taking so long. . .you need a dedicated machine that increases the pressure. . .hook up the hose and plug it in (or there are gasoline powered ones as well) and look out. . .Ed did our whole deck, which is fairly large, in just a couple of hours.  I'd offer to lend it to you but I think he already lent it to someone at the church . . it does tend to get passed around during the summer.   You might be able to rent one from someplace like Home Depot. . . . . .


----------



## Jeff

I bought a small, electric pressure washer for about $100.00 at Home Depot. It works as well as any professional model.


----------



## Sean Sweeney

Morning, gang. Been up for about an hour and a half. Drinking coffee and working on the outline for my next book. May interrupt it with a little reading around 11-12, but that'll be a game-time decision. Currently reading Daniel Arenson's FIREFLY ISLAND.

It's currently 74 degrees in the Commonwealth, with a high of 89 expected. A 30 percent chance of isolated thunderstorms. We could use the rain, that's for sure.

Hope everyone has a fantastic start to their day!


----------



## Michael Crane

Good morning, everybody!  Still very, very sleepy... need a Red Bull, pronto.

Scattered storms today... yep, it sure is Monday, ain't it?


----------



## Jeff

Wake-up, wake-up, wake-up. It's Monday.

Good morning to you from deep in the heart of Texas where it's 79 going toward 102.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Gee, Jeff, you woke me up! 

Good morning!  71 degrees here in Northern VA.  Planes starting to take off out of National Airport...must be about 7....going to be another warm one today.  Got to do some machine embroidery work.  A job's a job...

Everyone have a great day!

Betsy


----------



## loonlover

Good morning from central AR.  It is 75 and only going to 97 today.  Heat advisory currently in place through 8 PM Wednesday.  Current humidity is only 87%.  I drove through some really heavy rain when I was out yesterday - it stopped about 3 blocks from the house.  It did drop the temperatures some and II was able to mow the front yard.

Working today - sitting at an entrance to the arena to direct traffic - translates to a lot of reading time.

Hope everyone has a great day - even if it is Monday.


----------



## Leslie

Good morning everyone,

68 degrees and cloudy right now, but some blue sky is shining through. It is feeling muggy this morning...Muggy Monday here in Maine.

L


----------



## Sean Sweeney

Leslie said:


> It is feeling muggy this morning...Muggy Monday here in Maine.


I keep switching between the AC and the fan. Has that muggy feeling in the air here, too.


----------



## Michael Crane

Ya know, I really wanted to badmouth Monday (usually hate them), but this morning I was able to get two Red Bulls for only 4 bucks... not bad.  

And no, I'm not drinking BOTH of them this morning.  Saving the other one for tomorrow.


----------



## drenee

Good morning.  68 and muggy here also.  
I'm covering a Board of Education hearing downstate along the Ohio River this evening.  
I'm planning on leaving early today and going to Marietta, Ohio to the winery, browse a few antique stores, perhaps pop over to Holl's Chocolates, and then head back up Rt. 2 to Pleasants County by 7pm.  
Have a wonderful Monday, KB friends.
deb


----------



## 911jason

Sounds like a nice meandering route to work... Have fun Deb! =)


----------



## akagriff

Heat advisories in Minneapolis.  Son is coming home from boy scout camping this afternoon.  Yeah!


----------



## Annalog

Good morning everyone.
It is currently sunny, 69 F, and 74% humidity with a predicted high of 92 F in Bensom. (Tucson is 77 F, 67%, and high of 100 F.) There is a 30% chance of rain.

Have the best Monday possible.


----------



## Susan in VA

Mornin', everyone!

I was planning to be up bright and early, but stayed up way too late on schoolwork for that to happen. Deadlines tomorrow.  It's going to be a caffeine-enriched two days...



Ann in Arlington said:


> Power wash attachment? You mean for your hose? That's why it's taking so long. . .you need a dedicated machine that increases the pressure


_Now_ you tell me!!   You couldn't have said that a week ago when I started this project??  My mother _swore_ that this wand thingy worked just as well as what the pros use. 'Course, since their deck is in the bright sun and gets washed every year, it probably doesn't need as much oomph. Oh well, the project's 90% done, so I'm not going to search out other options now. Next year I'll go to Home Depot and see if they have the one that Jeff mentioned (Thanks, Jeff!)

Looks like a nice sunny day, and I'll be spending most of it at the computer working on school stuff, and mustering the willpower to stay off Kindleboards until the papers are done.

Have a good Monday!


----------



## drenee

Susan, I learned a long time ago to ask questions here before I make any decisions.  Lots of expertise among our GM folks.
deb


----------



## Jane917

A beautiful morning in the mid 60s here in central Washington. I think it will get up to mid 80s. We have company arriving at the end of the week, so I have to get the house in order.


----------



## lonestar

Good morning everyone.  Have a wonderful day.


----------



## luvmy4brats

Good Morning everybody! Looks like another hot & humid day for us over here on the Eastern Shore. I'm getting a late start today, just can't get going. Hubs stayed home from work today, so he's thrown off my normal Monday routine. 

Susan, I'm supposed to power wash two wooden playsets this week. I almost got the wand thingy, but my neighbor loaned me his big one. Depending on how quickly I get the playgrounds done, I might tackle my fence too. 

Have a great day everyone!


----------



## Margaret

Good afternoon, everyone!  I went into school this morning to do some work while it was still relatively cool, and found that all of the library furniture had been rearranged and needed to be put back into place.  They had planned to clean the rugs, but then decided not to do it.  I spent my time there lugging tables and chairs back to their correct spots.  maybe I will actually get some real work done the next time I go in.  It is hot and humid here today.  Thank goodness for the AC and cool showers.  Enjoy your Mondays!


----------



## Daphne

Back in England from French holiday and it's _pouring_ with rain. Sigh. Good morning all - hope the sun is shining where you are.


----------



## SarahBarnard

Good Morning!
It's sunny here in England, the sky is blue and the clouds are perfect white and fluffy. There's a bit of a cook breeze but we're off to the park to play.


----------



## Michael Crane

Good morning, everybody!  I'd love to go back to sleep right now, but have to get up.  Time for a Red Bull!


----------



## lonestar

Good morning.  It will be hot again today in North Texas.  Hope we get some rain soon.


----------



## Linda S. Prather Author

Good morning everyone.  Missed a couple of days here.  It's going to be hot and steamy in Kentucky today.


----------



## Sean Sweeney

Morning everyone. Currently 71 degrees with a high of 90 expected. I'll have the AC on pretty much all day. Had a brief thunderstorm last night.

The Wonder Cat took her meds this morning, so hopefully she's back on the mend soon. Need her to drink water though.


----------



## Margaret

Good morning, everyone!  We have another hot and humid day outside of Philadelphia.  Daphne, I hope you enjoyed your holiday.  We could use some of your rain.  Enjoy your Tuesdays!


----------



## Leslie

Good morning everyone,

77 degrees and beautiful and sunny. I wish I could say I had a good night's sleep but the dog was pacing and panting all night long so it wasn't very restful. I was awake at 6 am and read for 90 minutes to finish *Catching Fire*. What a cliffhanger! Now I am on the countdown to *Mockingjay* on August 24th which I must go pre-order RIGHT NOW.

L


----------



## Jeff

Another scorcher today in the heart of Texas. Good morning, everyone.


----------



## Edward C. Patterson

79 degrees in the Pocono foothills. Promise of a wilting day. Looking forward to vacation is cool Beverly, MA   Leslie, keep that downstater temp niv\ce and cool for me.

Ed Patterson


----------



## Leslie

Edward C. Patterson said:


> 79 degrees in the Pocono foothills. Promise of a wilting day. Looking forward to vacation is cool Beverly, MA  Leslie, keep that downstater temp niv\ce and cool for me.
> 
> Ed Patterson


Beverly, Mass -- that's where my daughter will be going to college in 2.5 weeks! When do you leave for vacation, Ed?

L


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Good morning, 75 degrees here in northern VA!  They expect record setting heat today, perhaps hellaciously hot.   My husband is about to go totally stir crazy from staying inside from the heat...I may need to sedate him.    On the other hand, today is Farmer's Market day, maybe that will be enough to keep him from going berserk.

Betsy


----------



## Ann in Arlington

Betsy the Quilter said:


> . . . . perhaps hellaciously hot.  . . .
> 
> Betsy


Pretty sure that's so. The weather picture on my widget is an orange sun with a cactus in front of it.

But that's not really representative because cactus implies desert which implies low humidity which will NOT be the case. . . . .oh, wait: though the humidity is 75% right now they do expect it to only be 30-40% by the middle of the afternoon. . . . . still not the desert but better than 50-60%!

Oh, Hi! Good Morning everyone. . . .


----------



## Betsy the Quilter




----------



## Michael Crane

Betsy the Quilter said:


>


  Nice. Got a little chuckle out of me.


----------



## loonlover

Jeff said:


> Another scorcher today in the heart of Texas.


Ditto for central AR. Any thunderstorms that pop up seem to detour around our house. Would love to get some rain.

Good morning all.


----------



## Susan in VA

Good morning. 76 now, 97 later. Humidity 89%. <insert perspiring smiley here>

What weather widget/service is it that tells you what the humidity is going to be later in the day? None of the three I know do.

Deb, you're so right about the combined knowledge available here on KB. I've started saying to DD's dad when some question comes up that I can check at KB and_ someone _will certainly know, and I get this eye-rolling in return... 

More schoolwork today. My computer woes have me days behind and scrambling to meet the deadlines. <sigh>

Stay cool, everyone!


----------



## Annalog

Good morning everyone.
It is currently 67 F with 84% humidity and a predicted high of 97 F in Benson. In Tucson it is 75 F, 60%, and 102 F. 30% chance of rain.

My mom lives in Tucson and her air conditioner has been not working since late on Friday. Yesterday a repairman came but could not fix it. Parts have been ordered. Hopefully those will correct the problem. Until then Mom is planning on going out to air conditioned places as much as possible.


----------



## Ann in Arlington

Susan in VA said:


> What weather widget/service is it that tells you what the humidity is going to be later in the day? None of the three I know do.


WeatherBug. The widget just shows a picture and a number. And maybe wind speed. . .but if you click it you get taken to a website with more information. . . . . .


----------



## caracara

Good morning all! 
I have been in new Mexico these past two weeks hiking at Philmont scout ranch.  It was a lot of fun. One day we saw a fully grown black bear. I, of course, had my kindle. The boys got a hold of it and starting reading my book out loud. Then they searched through my books and starting reading Twilight. It was a good bonding experience actually. We all sat around the fire and listened.

I'm glad to be back in Texas with my humidity, which I missed.

Have a great day all.


----------



## Tip10

Good Morning from St Louis -- weather today -- same as everywhere else -- Hot as Hades.

DD just got her final grades -- will be graduating Summa Cum Laude at the end of summer.


----------



## Andra

Welcome back Daphne.  I hope you had a wonderful trip.
Cara, glad you are back in civilization.

We are in Brownsvill and it's sunny and 87 with high humidity - we have a 30% chance of thunderstorms today.  We are fixin to unload the kayaks and go paddling.
Have a great day everyone.


----------



## luvmy4brats

Good morning (or almost afternoon). The current heat index is 100 here in muggy MD. 

Once again, hubs stayed home. It looks like he has a bulging disk in his neck and he's quite uncomfortable.


----------



## drenee

Errrr, I have a horrible headache this morning.  
I did not get in till 4:30 this morning.  It was after 5 before I finally got to sleep.  My body clock is set to wake at 6.  So I woke at 6, and 6:30 and 7 and 7:30, and....well, you get it.  I finally had developed this headache about 9:30 or so, and thought trying to sleep longer would work.  Nope.  Woke up at 10 and headache was worse.  Oh well, just a headache.  It should pass soon.  
It's 85 and going to be another hot one.  The hearing I did last night was in St. Marys, WV, right on the Ohio River.  When I left the building at 2:30a.m. the air was so thick I had to run my windshield wipers.  It was kind of like fog, but seemed different, heavier. 
Back to the eye doctor here in a bit to check on the flair in my eye.  
Stay cool.  
deb


----------



## Susan in VA

Feel better soon, Deb!

Thanks for the info, Ann.

And congratulations to Tip10's DD.


----------



## Daphne

'morning. Hope you are feeling better, Deb. Thanks Andra - nice trip, but seem to have been suffering from French-tummy since I got back.


----------



## Michael Crane

Good morning, everybody.  Still trying to wake up.  Never gets any easier!


----------



## loonlover

Good morning all.  Another hot one today.  Hopefully the power in NLR stays on and we have air at the arena so we can stay all day.  I'd really like to continue getting in all those hours that I spend reading.  Couldn't have a much easier job.

Have a good day all.


----------



## Linda S. Prather Author

Good morning.  Hope everyone has a wonderful day.


----------



## Margaret

Good morning, everyone!  More hazy, hot , and humid weather here.  We must have gotten some rain last night because the ground is wet, but I slept through it.  Deb, I hope your head is feeling better.  I am going into school to get some things done before it gets too hot.  Enjoy your Wednesdays!


----------



## Leslie

Good morning everyone,

67 degrees and beautiful and sunny this morning. The air smells so fresh and lovely today. I don't know what the forecast is today. Yesterday was muggy hot. I hope today is better.

L


----------



## lonestar

Good morning all.  Weather in North Texas is already warm.  Another hot day ahead.  Have a wonderful day.


----------



## Ann in Arlington

Good morning. . .it's already 80. . .though I'm a little later than usual to this thread.  . .but it is going to be hot today. . .though, curiously, no cactus on the bright orange sun in the widget today.   There was also some mention of pop-up thunderstorms this afternoon. . . . .wonder how many will loose power this time?

Have a great day everyone?


----------



## Susan in VA

Good morning!  Half an hour later, it's up to 84, and headed for 96.  Humidity of only 65% this morning.

Today's job:  hammer in all the nails that have popped up over time out on the deck.  But that's in between taking DD to some school-related stuff this morning which will take about five hours, and a class this evening.  And I met last night's deadlines but the next ones are on Friday.    Busy day...

Loonlover, can we trade places for a week so I can get some reading-for-fun done?


----------



## Annalog

Good morning everyone.
It is currently 68 F with 70% humidity in Benson with a predicted high of 98 F. In Tucson it is 77 F, 61%, and a high of 104 F. Chance of rain is down to 20%. The repair man came back yesterday and told my mom that it was the large compressor that went bad, blew the fuse, and fried the computer board in the AC. More waiting for parts before she has AC. It is supposed to get even hotter tomorrow in Tucson.


----------



## Jeff

Good morning all you nice people. I won't bother to mention the weather other than to say it's hot.


----------



## drenee

Good morning.  Currently 83 and sunny.  In the 90s again today.  
Cleaning day.
deb


----------



## crebel

Good Morning.  Weather is ugly here too.  Pretty soon it is going to be the Island of Iowa as we are just about surrounded on all sides by water.  Crazy weather.

Hope everyone is feeling better and can stay cool and dry.


----------



## caracara

Good morning all.
Its hot here, no surprises there.
I got my chlorine fix this morning for the first time in three weeks, it felt so good to be back in the water.
Hope everyone has a good, cool day!


----------



## Andra

Well, it's not quite morning any more, but I'm just getting caught up.
Dh and I got up at 6:00 this morning and did some yoga to warm up.  Then we went out for a walk.  We walked about 40 minutes and did about 2 miles.
Then we had breakfast and got back in the kayaks!!  It was hot, but not as bad as yesterday since we had an earlier start.
It's gonna be hard to go back home tomorrow.


----------



## Richard in W.Orange

Its very past morning here (its 2:05) but at the same time, I finally got a bit of downtime at the offiice and thought OMG I haven't been on Kindleboards in ages...

Hope all is well here, this having a job thing is good.


----------



## Jeff

Nice to see you back, Richard. 'Thought that we were going to have to wait for Christmas.


----------



## kevin63

luvmy4brats said:


> Good morning (or almost afternoon). The current heat index is 100 here in muggy MD.
> 
> Once again, hubs stayed home. It looks like he has a bulging disk in his neck and he's quite uncomfortable.


Heather-
Hopefully he has or can get some pain medicine. Vicodin is good for neck and back issues.


----------



## M.S. Verish

Good afternoon! Raining here...sorta. We need it bad. Off to the Fair to eat some corndogs!

Have a great day!


----------



## loonlover

Susan in VA said:


> Loonlover, can we trade places for a week so I can get some reading-for-fun done?


I don't know - I think it would have to be a week you didn't have any papers due or any other classwork. I don't think I could take that stress anymore.


----------



## luvmy4brats

Richard in W.Orange said:


> Its very past morning here (its 2:05) but at the same time, I finally got a bit of downtime at the offiice and thought OMG I haven't been on Kindleboards in ages...
> 
> Hope all is well here, this having a job thing is good.


I was just thinking about you the other day.. Was meaning to ask Ann how you were doing. Glad to 'see' you.


----------



## luvmy4brats

kevin63 said:


> Heather-
> Hopefully he has or can get some pain medicine. Vicodin is good for neck and back issues.


He's got some pain pills (not Vicodin though) and they're not doing much, so I think he needs to go in and get looked at.


----------



## Susan in VA

loonlover said:


> I don't know - I think it would have to be a week you didn't have any papers due or any other classwork. I don't think I could take that stress anymore.


Oh.
Well that was kinda the point... <sigh>
It was worth a try. 

And welcome back, Richard! Got all the trees down yet?


----------



## Daphne

Nice sunny start here. Good morning all.


----------



## Michael Crane

Good Morning everybody!  About to head on over to work.  Hope you all have a great day!


----------



## Leslie

Good morning everyone,

65 degrees and lovely on the porch this morning. A few clouds in the sky but it looks like we'll have another nice day. My brown lawn wishes we'd have some rain but I like sunny days.

After 3 nights of a panting, restless dog with GI symptoms, my husband took him to the vet. He has gastroenteritis and is on abx and a diet of chicken and rice. Fortunately, he didn't pant last night and I got a good night's sleep for the first time this week. Hooray, I can face the day feeling rested for a change.

Have a great Thursday everyone!

L


----------



## akagriff

Hot and steamy in Minneapolis.


----------



## Ann in Arlington

So. . . .it's 7:30 a.m. and Really, really dark. . . .there are some doubly hellacious thunderstorms going past. . . .no rain right now, but really really dark. . . .and kind of windy. . . . .the worst is just north of us according to the radar.

Really, it's kind of spooky. . . . .

um. . . . ..Good morning?. . . . . . . . .


----------



## lonestar

Good morning.  It's going to be a wonderful day.  Lots to do.  Have a wonderful day everyone!


----------



## Jeff

Good morning, everyone. Nothing spooky in the central Texas weather. Just hot and humid.


----------



## Annalog

Good morning everyone. The heather her is about the same as earlier in the week. However it is still hotter in Tucson.

Ann, stay safe from your spooky weather.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Richard in W.Orange said:


> Its very past morning here (its 2:05) but at the same time, I finally got a bit of downtime at the offiice and thought OMG I haven't been on Kindleboards in ages...
> 
> Hope all is well here, this having a job thing is good.


Gosh, just asked Ann a day or so ago about you (somewhere here in one of the threads)....nice to hear from you!

As for the weather here in northern VA, yes, it got light, then dark, now it's light again. According to the rain gauge, we got just over 1/2 an inch in about 40 minutes of rain. Some lighthing, none close here in south Alexandria (about 7 miles SE from where Ann is, I think, as the crow flies.

Good morning, everyone!

Betsy


----------



## Margaret

Good morning, everyone!  Not really spooky here, just very dreary.  Rain is forcasted for the day and the temps are supposed to be a bit lower.  It is a good day to head in to school and get something done.  On another note, my 22 year old daughter, who has been blond her entire life, has decided to see how she would look with brown hair.  So when I come back from school there will be a "stranger" in the house. Hopefully brunettes are better at finding employment than blonds are.  It should be interesting.  Enjoy your Thursdays.


----------



## loonlover

Good morning all.

Hot and humid as usual with the heat advisory being extended through 8 PM Friday.

Therapy this afternoon.  I'm really believing I will be going back to the doctor.  There isn't constant pain, but it hurts enough of the time, I'm not convinced the boot and the therapy are going to resolve the issue.

Hope everyone has a great day!


----------



## Andra

Good Morning Everyone.
It's hot and muggy here in Brownsville TX.  We had over 2 inches of rain yesterday so it's extra steamy this morning.
We loaded up the kayaks and the bikes yesterday and will finish packing in a little while.  Then it's "wagons ho" and back to Austin.


----------



## Susan in VA

A-ha!  So I wasn't dreaming!  I woke up with a start thinking I had just heard the loudest thunder in some time...  thought I heard heavy rain too...  so I was pleased that I wouldn't have to water everything today and went back to sleep.  Then got up half an hour later and looked out and everything is dry.     I figured it had just been a very vivid dream.  Must have been the outskirts of Ann's spooky storm.

My plans for today got cancelled, so I have nothing specific on the schedule.  Sooooo....  laundry, finish the deck, water the garden, vacuum, general tidying, couple of short errands, and schoolwork...  just an ordinary day....

Good morning, and enjoy your Thursday, Kindleboarders!


----------



## luvmy4brats

Good Morning. A dark, rainy day here too. I wish it would last all day, but I don't think that's going to happen.

A's first soccer practice of the season is tonight. Wondering if they'll keep it or cancel it. The fields get SO muddy.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

The storm warnings for the Eastern Shore looked pretty bad, Heather, hope all is well for you over there!  Possible tornado north of Cambridge.

Betsy


----------



## luvmy4brats

Betsy the Quilter said:


> The storm warnings for the Eastern Shore looked pretty bad, Heather, hope all is well for you over there! Possible tornado north of Cambridge.
> 
> Betsy


The heaviest of it looks like it went just south of us, although we've gotten some nasty bits here too. The sky was looking green there for a bit.. Very spooky. It's starting to get better I think.


----------



## Jane917

Good morning. It is a bright sunny morning here in central Washington. I am going in to town to give some blood this morning, then will meet a friend for brunch. My brother is arriving from California (via Vancouver BC) sometime this afternoon. I will have 6 here for dinner tonight, and I have no idea what I am serving.

Leslie, we have had doggie illness here to. Our Jack was groomed last weekend and ended up with an impacted and infected anal gland. Took him to the vet on Monday, and he had the big turn-around by Tuesday afternoon. Now he is back to his sassy self.

Sorry about DH's neck, Heather.


----------



## caracara

Good morning all.
It is nice and sunny here now.  Got some rain yesterday afternoon.  Im pet sitting my neighbors two dogs, and they don't like thunder I figured out yesterday.
I'm hoping to get some shopping done with my mom today/ she buy me completely necessary items! hehe

Hope everyone has a fantastic Thursday.


----------



## Richard in W.Orange

All these people wondering what became of me, what a nice thing to know. Ok, so its 12:33 here on the Upper West Side, its been very threatenting looking but so far, rain has seemingly stayed away. Now those dark ominious clouds I can see from my window (yes my office has a window) ... they're a bit ...

So we shall see. 

Its going to be a damp weekend from the looks of forcasts


----------



## Michael Crane

Good Morning, everybody!  Happy Friday--even if it is the 13th


----------



## lonestar

Good morning everyone.  There is nothing new to say about the weather in North Texas.  It is HOT.  Hard to get motivated to do much but here goes.....


----------



## loonlover

lonestar said:


> Good morning everyone. There is nothing new to say about the weather in North Texas. It is HOT. Hard to get motivated to do much but here goes.....


Change the state - the weather is the same.

Working a meeting at the arena today so should only be about a 5 hour day. Then this afternoon I will have to do some errand running. Thank goodness for an air conditioned vehicle.

Good morning all and happy beginning to the weekend.


----------



## Jeff

Good morning. It's only going to be 104 today in the heart of Texas.


----------



## loonlover

Jeff said:


> Good morning. It's only going to be 104 today in the heart of Texas.


OK, we only get to go to 101 today. As usual, Texas has to top us.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Happy Friday the 13th!

Damp this morning and 72 degrees here in northern VA!  We're basically in a pattern for the next week of scattered thunderstorms...but at least the temps will be down.

Richard, glad you're back in the good morning thread!

Everyone, have a great day!

Betsy


----------



## Linda S. Prather Author

Off to work today.  Hope everyone has a fabulous Friday.  Another hot and steamy day in Kentucky, but next weeks promises some relief.


----------



## akagriff

Rainy in Minneapolis.  But it's much cooler.  I found that I have a leak in my roof.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Jody--

oh no about the leak!!!  Hope you can get it fixed without too much trouble.

Betsy


----------



## Margaret

Good morning, everyone!  We are having a much cooler day here (expected high 79 degrees) even if it is cloudy and gray.  Jody, I hope that the leak is not a major one.  To those of you dealing with extreme heat, try to take it easy.  My daughter is enjoying her new brownish hair.  She says it makes her eyes look greener.  I am still getting used to it.  Enjoy your Fridays.


----------



## Leslie

Good morning everyone,

66 degrees right now and sort of foggy and damp. I don't know if we have rain in the forecast or not. I do know that we are going to see Spamalot on Sunday and I am starting to look forward to that.

Margaret, having been a lifelong blonde (now with some chemical assistance) I can't imagine having brown hair. I hope your daughter enjoys it. I don't think I would!

Jody, I hope the leak isn't too severe.

Everyone who is hot, stay cool.

Superstitious people -- don't make any big decisions today. Wait til tomorrow.

Have a great day everyone!

L


----------



## caracara

Good morning all!!
I have found the perfect way to cool off on these hot summer days, Schlitterbahn! (no I did not mis-spell it) For those that don't know, it is the number 1 water park in the states, and it is where I will be all of today. So excited!

Hope everyone has a fun, non misfortunate, Friday the 13th.


----------



## Annalog

Good morning and Happy Friday the 13th!
In Benson it is 71 F with 65% humidity, a predicted high of 97 F and 20% chance of rain. In Tucson it is 78 F, 61%, hogh of 104 F, and only 10% chance of rain. DH and I got married on Friday the 13th over 37 years ago. We celebrate Friday the 13th.  That adds 2 or three more days for us to celebrate a year. (DH will be celebrating while fixing a 1970 Chevy pickup truck and I will be at work but we will be thinking of each other everytime we realize it is the 13th.  We might eat out at Pizza Hut - a favorite restaurant when we were dating. 

Have a safe and joyful day!


----------



## Andra

Good morning and Happy Friday to everyone!
We made it home safely.  The drive from Brownsville to Austin took about 7 hours yesterday.  For those of you on the east coast, how many states can you get through in that time  I ask because the south part of Texas is VERY boring to drive through.  It's all flat.  The only interesting thing was that everything was so green because of the rain from the hurricane and the tropical storm that went into Mexico earlier this season.


----------



## Ann in Arlington

Andra said:


> The drive from Brownsville to Austin took about 7 hours yesterday. For those of you on the east coast, how many states can you get through in that time I ask because the south part of Texas is VERY boring to drive through.


Probably 4. . .maybe more depending on where you start. . .and whether or not you're going the long way through PA or NY. 

Of course, in Europe. . .that's probably 4 _countries_! 

A while back we lived in CA -- Ventura area -- and drove up to Seattle for Christmas to see some friends. We drove for a day and a half and never left CA. Sure did make the drive seem loooonnnnnggggggg.


----------



## Leslie

Andra said:


> Good morning and Happy Friday to everyone!
> We made it home safely. The drive from Brownsville to Austin took about 7 hours yesterday. For those of you on the east coast, how many states can you get through in that time I ask because the south part of Texas is VERY boring to drive through. It's all flat. The only interesting thing was that everything was so green because of the rain from the hurricane and the tropical storm that went into Mexico earlier this season.


For me, driving 7 hours and heading southwest: starting in Maine, I'd go through NH, Mass, Connecticut, New York (around the city) and I'd probably end up somewhere in New Jersey. (6 states)

Heading directly west: Maine, NH, Mass, and I'd end up west of Albany, NY -- somewhere around Utica. This is the drive we did in March with my daughter when we were doing college visits. (4 states)

Heading northeast: if I went more north than east, I'd be between Presque Isle and Fort Kent, Maine (same state). More east than north, I could make it to another country--Canada. Either Campobello Island or a little town in New Brunswick, depending on which way I turned.

I also think I can make it to Montreal or Quebec City in about 7-8 hours although it's been quite a few years since I've made that drive.

I could also drive east for about 30 minutes and end up in the ocean. LOL. 6.5 hours of driving left and nowhere to go!

L


----------



## Tip10

Good morning from St Louis -- weather report -- same as before -- hot to VERY HOT, humid, very uncomfortable with sporadic severe storms spun up by the heat.
A few places around here got hit hard again yesterday -- roofs off, trees down on houses, power lines snapped, etc. where a couple miles away didn't even hardly get rain.

Andra for me:
Heading basically due East would take me across Illinois, across Indiana into Ohio -- 3 states
Heading basically due North would take me across Illinois and into Wisconsin -- 2 states
Heading basically due South would take me out of Illinois and through the corners of Missouri, Arkansas, Tennessee and just into Mississippi  -- 5 states
Heading basically due West would take me out of Illinois, across Missouri and into Kansas -- 3 States.

Now if I were to maximize the number of states I could leave Illinois, cross the river into Missouri, head south loop through the corners of Kentucky and Tennessee swing a loop through the corner of Arkansas and then end up somewhere in Mississippi -- 6 states.  
Could also probably cross Illinois, cut across the corner of Indiana, down across Kentucky and Tennessee, loop through the corner of Alabama and get into Georgia -- 6 states (although if I jumped across the river and then backtracked I could add Missouri and probably make it to 7 States in 7 hours!).


----------



## Susan in VA

Good morning!

Damp, cloudy, and cooler today....  I'm hoping it dries enough so that I can at least put the mats back out on the deck and put everything back where it belongs after the big cleaning project.

Happy Friday the 13th.  I've already had my unlucky event of the day  --  I found this morning that for some reason I'm locked out of my online student account, meaning I can't access it to post assignments...  and they're due within days, so this needs to get resolved ASAP.  

Have a great day, KB'ers!


----------



## crebel

Good Morning! I am typing at my house from my computer for the first time in 3 weeks. It is good to be home. It is HOT and damp and I refuse to leave the air conditioning to go anywhere else today. I should start laundry (DH did a nice job cleaning up before I got home, but there must be 6-8 loads of clothes to wash), but it is real possible I will sit on my you-know-what with a pitcher of sweet tea and read in blissful quiet for the rest of the day - napping as necessary, of course.

Everyone have a safe and happy day.


----------



## Tip10

Laundry -- my FAVORITE reading time, err chore!!

Let's see a load in the washer -- couple of minutes
READ for an hour 
move it to the dryer -- another load in the washer -- couple of more minutes 
READ for an hour
Pull dry clothes out -- move load to dryer -- another load in washer -- couple of more minutes.
Ugh, okay -- fold clothes -- 5 minutes or so.
READ for 55 minutes
Pull dry clothes out -- move load to dryer -- another load in washer -- couple of more minutes.
Ugh, okay -- fold more clothes -- 5 minutes or so.
READ for 55 minutes
Repeat until done 

ME: "Hi hon -- whatcha been doing?"
DW: "been outside pulling weeds -- man its HOT out there! What have you been doing?"
Me "Doing the laundry -- looks like it's going to take all day to get it caught up!!"
DW "Good for you dear"

Hmmm, also managed to get in a good 6-7 hours reading too!


----------



## crebel

Tip10 said:


> Laundry -- my FAVORITE reading time, err chore!!
> 
> Let's see a load in the washer -- couple of minutes
> READ for an hour
> move it to the dryer -- another load in the washer -- couple of more minutes
> READ for an hour
> Pull dry clothes out -- move load to dryer -- another load in washer -- couple of more minutes.
> Ugh, okay -- fold clothes -- 5 minutes or so.
> READ for 55 minutes
> Pull dry clothes out -- move load to dryer -- another load in washer -- couple of more minutes.
> Ugh, okay -- fold more clothes -- 5 minutes or so.
> READ for 55 minutes
> Repeat until done
> 
> ME: "Hi hon -- whatcha been doing?"
> DW: "been outside pulling weeds -- man its HOT out there! What have you been doing?"
> Me "Doing the laundry -- looks like it's going to take all day to get it caught up!!"
> DW "Good for you dear"
> 
> Hmmm, also managed to get in a good 6-7 hours reading too!


Okay, you convinced me - laundry is started!


----------



## Annalog

Andra said:


> Good morning and Happy Friday to everyone!
> We made it home safely. The drive from Brownsville to Austin took about 7 hours yesterday. For those of you on the east coast, how many states can you get through in that time I ask because the south part of Texas is VERY boring to drive through. It's all flat. The only interesting thing was that everything was so green because of the rain from the hurricane and the tropical storm that went into Mexico earlier this season.


Andra, I am not on the east coast, but from either Benson or Tucson, Arizona, I could drive east through New Mexico and reach Texas in less than 7 hours (4 hours from Benson, AZ to El Paso, TX). We could also cross Arizona in almost any direction to reach most of the neighboring states (California, Nevada, Utah, and New Mexico but not Colorado) or Mexico, in 7 hours or less. We would need another hour or two to reach Colorado (or start from Phoenix ).


----------



## loonlover

loonlover said:


> OK, we only get to go to 101 today. As usual, Texas has to top us.


Ok they got the prediction wrong. It is currently 106 . II will certainly come home from work drained. He may use the icing device on more than just his knee tonight!


----------



## lonestar

Good morning everyone.  Nothing new in our weather today- triple digits- 106 yesterday.  The grasshoppers are eating everything.  Yuck.  It is predicted that we will get a break next week- below 100 for a few days.  Bring it!

Have a wonderful day.


----------



## Leslie

Good morning everyone,

58 degrees and lots of sun this morning. Looks like another lovely day in Vacationland!

L


----------



## Jeff

Good morning, everyone. Another hot one in store for the heart of Texas with no respite in sight. 

If I stay logged on for 3 1/2 more hours today I'll have been here 100 days. Is that good or bad?


----------



## Margaret

Good morning, everyone!  Jeff - go for the 100 days.  Intinst - I hope that your knee (and you) can cope with the heat.  We have a great day in store here in the Philadelphia area.  Sunny with highs in the low eighties and low humisity.  I got up this morning and turned off the AC.  There is a nice breeze coming in through the windows.  Please keep your fingers crossed for my daughter, Katie.  She has a job interview on Monday - her first since she graduated in May.  Maybe going from blond to brunette will prove lucky for her.  IEnjoy your Saturdays!


----------



## Ann in Arlington

Good Morning. . .only 69 at the moment. . .highs to be only mid-80's,  Humidity level is good too.  We opened windows last night when we got home. . . it was cooler outside than in. . . . .

And my Kindle is heading off to the big city. . . . . . . .


----------



## loonlover

78 degrees with 81% humidity going to 101 today.  I'm up earlier than I really wanted to be but I think I'll head to out to buy groceries shortly.  Maybe I'll beat the crowds and the heat some.

Hope everyone has a great day.


----------



## Sean Sweeney

It's a gorgeous Saturday morning in the Commonwealth! 67 degrees right now with a high of 81 expected, and absolutely no humidity to speak of! Now this is a summer I can enjoy!


----------



## Annalog

Good morning all! More of the same here in southern Arizona. Getting a bit warmer as we are getting fewer and smaller rain showers. Highs in triple digits (108 F Tucson, 101 F Benson).

Have a fun and safe Saturday.


----------



## caracara

Good morning all.

Hot weather, and no plans for today.

Hope everyone has a great, cool, Saturday.


----------



## Jane917

Good morning from sunny central Washington. I still have company, so haven't been on the boards much. Today we plan an excursion to the mountains near here and will attend a community play tonight. Have a good weekend.


----------



## Susan in VA

Good morning, everyone!

Looks nice out today, 74 and headed for 84, a good day to do something outdoors.



Jeff said:


> If I stay logged on for 3 1/2 more hours today I'll have been here 100 days. Is that good or bad?


I just crossed the line to 50 days on Thursday. It's a little scary. 

Enjoy your weekend!


----------



## luvmy4brats

Good morning! It's a beautiful day here. I think we'll get some yard work done.

I hope everybody has a great weekend!

(and I'm at 133 days, 19 hours.... )


----------



## intinst

Thanks Luv, you make me feel a little better about my 126 days, 3 hours (and 29 minutes.) Margaret, the knee is doing even better than I expected. Now, the rest of me...well, let's say I lost a lot of conditioning being forced to stay out of the heat and off the concrete floors of the hangar. Each day is a little better though, and at least I can go up and down stairs much better than before.
Have a great weekend, everyone!


----------



## farmwife99

Good morning from Missouri...  I have been up long enough to have put dogs out,  laundry done, let dogs in, breakfast dishes done, let dogs out, floor swept and mopped, let dogs in.  Now I'm waiting for DD to arrive so we can address her wedding invitations and if DH remembers to bring us the stamps they will be ready to drop in the mail on Monday morning.  It is a great day here....  Hope you all are having a great day too   BTW got to run and let the dogs back out.


----------



## Leslie

Hi farmwife and welcome to the good morning thread. Glad to have you with us.

If I remember correctly, wasn't your husband the 3000th member or something like that?

L


----------



## Andra

Happy Saturday!
DH and I slept in today since we got home late last night from a day at Schlitterbahn.  So today has been pretty laid-back.  I did get my Dell Streak ordered - it should be here later in the coming week.


----------



## Leslie

Good morning everyone,

A beautiful sunny Sunday here on the porch. 61 degrees right now. We are off to see Spamalot at the Maine State Music Theater this afternoon. I bought the subscription tickets to see these shows on Mother's Day. I can't believe we're at the last show already. Where has the summer gone? It's flying by...

L


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Andra said:


> Good morning and Happy Friday to everyone!
> We made it home safely. The drive from Brownsville to Austin took about 7 hours yesterday. For those of you on the east coast, how many states can you get through in that time


Good Morning! 74 degrees and gray here in Northern VA!

We've driven across Texas a few times. It takes a VERY long time to get through Texas...  Starting from here, in northern VA, depending on the direction you go, it can be anywhere from two to five states. (To go down to the panhandle of VA to Tennessee is a long way, takes about 7 hours to get into Tennessee from here.) If you start in Pennsylvania, you can probably hit NJ, NY and all six NE states in 7 hours, if you hustle. 

Yay, Andra, let us know when you get the Dell Streak!

Betsy


----------



## akagriff

Hello from Minnesota.  It's a much cooler and dryer day tha it has been the last couple weeks.  I might turn off my ac and open the windows.  
My son and I are going to Faribault to the annual woodcarving conference.


----------



## ◄ Jess ►

Good morning! It's currently 5:22am here, yikes. I'm not normally an early riser, but I have a flight to catch at 7am. I'm hoping I can sleep on the plane for awhile, because I am very tired!


----------



## Jeff

Good morning from deep in the heart of Texas. It looks like another hot  and Kindleless day. Bah.


----------



## lonestar

Good morning.  No break from the heat today- oh well.  We went to Dallas yesterday to have dinner- just the family, my husband, daughter, son and I.  It was a great day.  Some relaxation today and staying indoors for the refrigerated air.

Have a wonderful day!


----------



## loonlover

Good morning.  Triple digits again today.  Weather Underground is not even showing a chance of thunderstorms for today.  That is back in to forecast for tomorrow.

No plans for today

Hope everyone has a peaceful, easy Sunday.


----------



## Annalog

Good morning all. It is currently 74 F and 78% humidity with a predicted high of 99 F and 30% chance of rain in Benson. (Tucson is 80 F, 68% humidity, high of 108 F, and a 10% chance of rain.)

Have a wonderful Sunday.


----------



## Susan in VA

Mornin', all.  It looks sort of hazy and gray and drizzly out.  75 going up to 85.

Paperwork and laundry today....  and another school deadline tonight.  Fun.

Enjoy your Sunday!


----------



## Margaret

Good morning!  Cloudy, gray day here, but there is a nice breeze.  Hotter, more humid weather in store for the work week.  I just got home from taking Mom to church and food shopping.  The groceries are all put away and the rest of the day is mine.  I am looking forward to doing some reading.  Enjoy your Sundays!


----------



## Leslie

Good morning everyone,

I woke up to a temp of 64 and something we haven't had in weeks: rain! I doubt it will help my brown lawn, though. LOL. Have a great Monday everyone.

Oh...Spamalot was TERRIFIC. Very, very funny. The costumes were from the London production. They were great!

http://www.pressherald.com/life/fine-spamalot-cast-takes-hilarity-to-musical-heights_2010-08-15.html

L


----------



## Margaret

Good norning, everyone!  It is very cloudy outside and thunderstorms are predicted for later this afternoon.  The humidity feels as though it has come back and the temps will be in the nineties by later today.  I want to get into school and get some things done while it is still relatively comfortable.  Leslie, I am happy you enjoyed Spamalot.  I have never seen that show, but would like to see it some day.  Enjoy your Mondays.


----------



## DLs Niece

Good morning everyone!  There is a beautiful breeze blowing through my office window this morning.


----------



## lonestar

Good morning.  We had a threat of rain yesterday- thunder and lightening- but no rain.  There was a fire nearby, started by lightening.  My son is a volunteer firefighter.  Maybe we will get some rain this week.  Hopefully.

Have a wonderful day.


----------



## Aravis60

Good morning everyone. We are finally going to have some cooler weather here in Ohio today. I'm sick of sweltering and humid. We are thinking about heading out to the fair today. I hope everyone has a great Monday.


----------



## Michael Crane

Good morning, everybody.  I'm armed with a Red Bull... let's do this, Monday.


----------



## David McAfee

Bring it on, Monday! I'm ready for you!


----------



## Ann in Arlington

Good Morning!  It's. . . .oh, 72. . . .OH going up to low 90's. . . .I guess I better close the windows and put the a/c back on then.  It was cool enough over the weekend that we opted for fresh air.  

Heather. . .are we still doing Bowie at 1?


----------



## Susan in VA

Good morning, all. Weather report as above, with the addition of some possibly severe thunderstorms, though the sky is blue right now.

Have a good time in Bowie -- I have to be back here by 3.15 to pick up DD, so the timing's a bit too tight for me this time. Take pictures!

Everyone else -- c'mon, Monday's aren't_ that_ bad.... enjoy the day.


----------



## Sean Sweeney

Morning everyone. Dreary, overcast morning here in the Commonwealth. Had rain overnight. Currently 70 degrees. Supposed to hit 85 degrees. there's a 40 percent chance of PM thunderstorms.

Have to flesh out the subplot in the next novel I'll be writing this fall today. And I need to write a blog.

Hope everyone has a snazzy day.


----------



## loonlover

Good morning all.  Highs only in the upper 90s today.  A little rain fell last night, but I haven't been out to check the rain gauge.

Lunch out with fellow retirees on the agenda for today.  Then therapy a little later than usual.  The heel is not hurting as much nor is the tendon as swollen.  I'll have to see how therapy goes before I decide for sure that it is really better.  I had a lot of pain after each therapy session last week.

In spite of it being Monday, have a great day.


----------



## Guest

Good morning! "Ever since I got clean, there's just something about early morning air that really makes me sick." (From The Office, which I used to love so much!)


----------



## Annalog

Good morning! It is 68 F with 94% humidity and a predicted high of 90 and 50% chance of thunderstorms. Yeah, the monsoon is not yet over! (Tucson: 75 F, 50% humidity, high 100 F, and 40% thunderstorms.) We had a thunderstorm last night with some rain, lots of thunder and lightning, and several power flickers.


----------



## Jeff

It's 82 headed toward 101 with a 10% chance of showers, deep in the heart of Texas. Have a great Monday, everyone.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Good morning!  Not too uncomfortable (yet) to close up the house, though our sunny deck is 80 degrees.  When hubby went out for his run it was 75 degrees.  Out for lunch today, Thai food!  Yum!  Squeezing that in between quilting and getting ready for a short trip into the mountains tomorrow for a few days at the Mountain Lake Resort AKA Kellerman's from the movie Dirty Dancing.

Betsy


----------



## Jeff

Wow. Kellerman's really exists.


----------



## Sandra Edwards

Good morning everyone! 

It's sunny and hot--still--in Nevada. All I can say is...I'm glad I have AC! 

Sandy


----------



## Andra

Good Monday Morning Everyone!
It's 70 and sunny in Austin with a chance of thunderstorms tonight and throughout the week.
Leslie, we saw Spamalot here last year - I wasn't sure I was going to like it, but I was laughing hysterically throughout 
I already got the ship notice for my Streak.  It should be here Wednesday or Thursday.
I am playing catch-up at work since I was out all last week.  I got here and found that I have to teach a class tomorrow and I haven't even thought about it yet...
Have a great day!


----------



## crebel

Only 61 degrees here this morning.  I had my first cup of coffee on the deck, a wonderful way to start the week.

Safe and happy day to all.


----------



## Debra L Martin

Good Morning All,

It's cloudy and muggy in Boston today, but the sun is suppose to shine later on.  Am back in the office after a few days off.  I could get used to staying home working on my light boxes and writing away, but reality has returned and off to work I go.


----------



## ◄ Jess ►

Good morning! It's beautiful, sunny, and breezy today in Woodstock, IL. I have all the windows open and am relaxing in bed and enjoying the morning. I don't have to work until 4pm, so I have all day to enjoy the weather!


----------



## P.A. Woodburn

Good morning, it's going to be 92 degrees today. That's a bit too hot for me.
Ann


----------



## geoffthomas

Good Monday Morning.
It is 72 and overcast in Derwood, MD.
Expected high 88 and humid with chance of thundershowers in the afternoon/evening.


----------



## luvmy4brats

Ann in Arlington said:


> Good Morning! It's. . . .oh, 72. . . .OH going up to low 90's. . . .I guess I better close the windows and put the a/c back on then. It was cool enough over the weekend that we opted for fresh air.
> 
> Heather. . .are we still doing Bowie at 1?


Just noticed this, but yes. I'm on my way.


----------



## Leslie

Betsy the Quilter said:


> Good morning! Not too uncomfortable (yet) to close up the house, though our sunny deck is 80 degrees. When hubby went out for his run it was 75 degrees. Out for lunch today, Thai food! Yum! Squeezing that in between quilting and getting ready for a short trip into the mountains tomorrow for a few days at the Mountain Lake Resort AKA Kellerman's from the movie Dirty Dancing.
> 
> Betsy


Someone here at Kindleboards...I think it was Patrizia...told me that Dirty Dancing was filmed in North Carolina, even though it was supposed to be the Catskills of New York.

Betsy, keep a close eye out for Cousin Brucie! 

L


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Well, some of it was filmed at Lake Lure, NC, but mostly at Mountain Lake Resort, VA

http://www.mountainlakehotel.com

Hopefully, we won't see Cousin Brucie...

Betsy


----------



## Susan in VA

Ahem. I am noting a total absence of photos from Bowie.

To make up for it, here's a fun one of Betsy. With previously existing afternoon commitments, neither of us had enough time to drive up there to the mini-meet, so we had a micro-meet here. Thai food, with Barnes & Noble coffee for dessert (and some Godiva chocolate in honor of scarlet). And then we ganged up on the Nook salesperson.  (He deserved it; he was clueless.)










I was going to trim the photo some more, but then I saw that the ceiling lights at B&N had a Statue-of-Liberty effect... possibly the most unusual hat Betsy's had in a while.


----------



## lonestar

Good morning.  We had a very short rain late yesterday afternoon.  The lightening is scary when it is so dry.  It also interrupted my afternoon walk though I walk indoors with Wii Walk it Out.  We lost power for just a moment but it was enough to lose the counts that the Wii makes as I walk.  Losing power erases everything that is not yet saved.  I got most of my walk done so it was not a real loss.  Just the records were lost.

Have a great day.


----------



## Linda S. Prather Author

Good morning everyone.  Yesterday was an absolutely beautiful day in Lexington, KY and today promises to be another.


----------



## loonlover

Good morning all.

Temperatures are supposed to be slightly lower today with a high of 94 and sunny.  I probably won't notice as I will be sitting on the concourse directing traffic at the arena.  Mostly I'll be sitting reading and occasionally walking a short loop to wake myself up.

Hope everyone has a great day.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Susan in VA said:


> then we ganged up on the Nook salesperson.  (He deserved it; he was clueless.)


Good morning!

For a full account of my experience with the B&N salesman, click here. Susan and I are going to start terrorizing different B&Ns around the Washington, DC metro area. 

We're off in a little while for a trip to the mountains. Heavy rain predicted but it's already paid for...at least it'll be cooler there.

Everyone have a great day!

Betsy


----------



## Leslie

Good morning everyone,

Terrorizing Kindleboarders, the Statue of Liberty, Mountain Lake--who knew?

A little foggy and damp here this morning. 60 degrees. The paper says to expect partly sunny.

Have a great day, everyone!

L


----------



## Ann in Arlington

Betsy the Quilter said:


> For a full account of my experience with the B&N salesman, click here. Susan and I are going to start terrorizing different B&Ns around the Washington, DC metro area.


That sounds like fun. . count me in.  Seriously. . . if it's after the 27th we can show them 3 generations of Kindle plus the DX! 

No, we didn't take pictures at TGIFridays. . . .but we had a lovely chat about kindles and covers and handbags and. . . .the rest of you. 

Good Morning, all! Have a class to teach today . . . .Advanced Investment Income. . .doesn't that sound like fun?  It's one of only a few classes that they're offering in the daytime on a weekday so I expect it to be fairly full. . . .on the other hand, it _is_ August and a lot of folks don't even think about classes until September. . . . .I guess we'll see!

Have a good one, everyone. . . .


----------



## Annalog

Good morning all. It is currently 71 F and 79% humidity with a predicted high of 92 F. In Tucson it is 80 f, 59% humidity, with a high od 98 F. Prediction for 40% chance of rain/thunderstorms. (Using my K2 to check The Weather Channel mobile site for two locations and then post using the KB wap interface - no modify/edit - in a 1X area seems like a good memory test; enough delay time between input and output to make it interesting.  ) My mom's AC was finally fixed yesterday. Yeah!

Have a great day!


----------



## Michael Crane

Good Morning, everybody!  If you made it through Monday, the rest of the week should be easy--at least, that's the way I try to look at it!


----------



## Margaret

Good morning, everyone!  Sunny and already warm here.  The high will be about 92 degrees.  I guess everything is relative though - 92 probably is not that warm in other parts of the country.  Back into school again today.  You would think I'd have this decorating business down to a science after all these years, but I always go into panic mode at this time of the summer.  Enjoy your Tuesdays - and try to play nice with the Nook salespeople!


----------



## caracara

Good morning all. It is a beautiful day in central Texas. I didn't get any rain yesterday. like some.
My summer is dwindling down =( I have to start thinking about school again, sigh.

Hope everyone has a fantastic Tuesday!


----------



## Vegas_Asian

I woke up too early for a day off and too early to return hp mini. Actually thinking about cleaning my car while it is cool


----------



## Jeff

The heat index today is expected to be 109 in McGregor, Texas. Good morning, all. Be cool.


----------



## Andra

Good Morning Everyone.
I get to teach a class this morning too - Word 2007 Styles (aka Long Documents).  This will be my first time teaching in this version so I'm a little nervous.  I was trying to find my perky and peeked at the Davids thread before coming to say good morning and I'm laughing so hard, it's hard to type...
We have some wind and rain yesterday and there's more in the forecast today - we'll see.


----------



## Susan in VA

Good morning. Feeling cool here already as I see that for the first time in what seems like ages it's not going to reach 90 today. 75 now, only going to 89. Sunny. And 95% humidity, but maybe that will get better as the day goes on.



Ann in Arlington said:


> No, we didn't take pictures at TGIFridays. . . .


<gasp!> NO pics?? Betsy, can I borrow that cattle prod for a sec?

Lots of short errands today, and some work. But first, my second cup of tea and a peek at KB.


----------



## Daniel Arenson

Morning everyone! 

I have NO weather report!  Just wanted to say morning.


----------



## Vegas_Asian

I will eventually crawl out of bed....once the lab moves. Don't feel like jumping over her (she's sleeping right next to my bed) this early in the morning


----------



## crebel

Good Morning.  Rainy and not quite as cool this morning as yesterday, but still better than it has been.  Jeff, you be careful in the MacGregor heat index!

Love the stories from the mini-meet-ups.  Thank you, Susan, for fulfilling pictorial duties (and so patriotic, too) for one of them.  I would feel sorry for the Nook salesman if he had a clue what he was talking about and was just trying to be loyal, but....

Have a safe and happy day everybody.


----------



## Joel Arnold

Popping in to say Good Morning. A beautiful day here so far in the Twin Cities area.


----------



## Sandra Edwards

Good morning my KB friends! Looks like it's going to be another typical day in the desert. I'd love to see some rain...but we don't get much of that *sigh*

Hope everyone has a wonderful day ~

Sandy


----------



## Jane917

It is a beautiful morning in central WA, but the forecast is to get up to 99. That will pretty much keep me in with A/C. However, I can't avoid my haircut and doctor appt. today!

My company is leaving today, so life will calm down for a couple of days, BUT I go back to work on Thursday of this week. Summer break is over! Where did it go? My job involves working 95 miles away for a small rural schoo district, so I will be out of town for a few days/week. The evenings will give me lots of Kindle time.


----------



## Vegas_Asian

Mission complete. Gotz my new HP Mini. Joined Aunty for a meal. Got coffee. Washed car. transfer files from my 2001 HP laptop. its amazing what caffeine can do


----------



## Andra

Am I first today??
Good Morning Friends.  I'm procrastinating since I should be on the treadmill.
I hope all of you have a wonderful day.  It's going to be another hot one here in Texas and we may have some thunderstorms.
My Dell Streak left Ft Worth last night so it should definitely be on the Fed Ex truck today.  I hope it's the early truck!


----------



## drenee

Good morning, KB friends.  Currently a lovely 61.  82 is the expected high in Northern WV.  
I have to do my garage today.  I've put it off long enough.  
It shouldn't take more than a day since the weather is so pleasant.  
deb


----------



## lonestar

Good Wednesday morning!  We had some rain last night.  Wonderful.  The forecast is for scattered thunderstorms.

I hope everyone has a great day.


----------



## Thea J

See? This is what I find when I start exploring the whole place. How lovely. Good morning to you all from northern MN. It's raining and I'm about to make the coffee. Have a happy day, wherever you are.


----------



## drenee

Good morning, Thea.
deb


----------



## Ann in Arlington

Good Morning from Northern Virginia. . .it's raining pretty steadily and expected to all day.  In fact, we, and most of the area southish and/or eastish of us are under a flood watch.

Wonder how long before someplace in Montgomery County will lose power again. . . . . . . .


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Thea J said:


> See? This is what I find when I start exploring the whole place. How lovely. Good morning to you all from northern MN. It's raining and I'm about to make the coffee. Have a happy day, wherever you are.


Good Morning!

Thea--where in northern MN? We have quite a few Minnesotans on the board. You give me an excuse to mention that my mom was from Hibbing, MN and I'm contractually obligated to work Hibbing into as many conversations as possible, just as she did...giving rise to the KindleBoards axiom, if Hugh Jackman isn't the answer to the question, Hibbing is!

Normally, I'd be giving the weather report from northern VA, I'll let Ann and Susan get to that, since I'm more in southwestern VA, at the Mountain Lake Resort, where it's foggy and in the low 70s. But the birds are singing and I've already seen a Black-Throated Green Warbler 

Yesterday we visited Teddy Roosevelt's Presidential Retreat Pine Knot. Here's a pic:



We're going to try to do some hiking today in between predicted storms. Everyone have a great day!

Betsy


----------



## Ann in Arlington

Betsy the Quilter said:


> Good Morning!
> 
> Thea--where in northern MN? We have quite a few Minnesotans on the board. You give me an excuse to mention that my mom was from Hibbing, MN and I'm contractually obligated to work Hibbing into as many conversations as possible, just as she did...giving rise to the KindleBoards axiom, if Hugh Jackman isn't the answer to the question, Hibbing is!


And yet. . . you've been kind of falling down on the job lately. . . . .good thing Thea popped in here!


----------



## Margaret

Good morning everyone!  Cloudy for the monent here, but it feels as if it will be raining any minute.  Highs will only get into the seventies.  Welcome, Thea!  Betsy, that sounds like a lovely place even with the foggy weather.  Enjoy your Wednesdays!


----------



## Michael Crane

Morning!  I don't know about anybody else, but this week is flying for me.  Then again, it's been a good week, so I'm sure that helps.  

Hope everybody has a great day!


----------



## Thea J

I'm in Duluth, Betsy, which is the southern and urban part of what we generically call "The Northland." Western point of Lake Superior and all that jazz.

Hibbing, for those of you who don't know, is the home of the Greyhound Bus Museum. Was your mom friends with Bob Dylan back in the day, Betsy?  

And yes, Michael, this week is flying!


----------



## Leslie

Hibbing? Did I hear Hibbing?










Good morning from southern Maine, where it is currently 69 degrees and sunny. Less humidity is predicted for today and lots of sun.

Have a great Wednesday everyone!

L


----------



## drenee

Shouldn't we have a picture of Hugh in summer attire?  
deb


----------



## Annalog

Good morning from southern Arizona. Currently in Benson it is 70 F, 95% humidity, and clear with  a predicted high of 96 F and 30% chance of rain. In Tucson it is 76 F, 50% humidity, high of 103 F, and only 20% chance of rain.

Have a wonderful Wednesday!


----------



## Leslie

drenee said:


> Shouldn't we have a picture of Hugh in summer attire?
> deb


We can do that...


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Thea J said:


> Hibbing, for those of you who don't know, is the home of the Greyhound Bus Museum.


I may have mentioned that from time to time.  "Bus Andy" is buried in Hibbing, not far from my folks and grandparents.



> Was your mom friends with Bob Dylan back in the day, Betsy?


 While they went to the same high school, they were some years apart. Make that more than some.  However, my cousin lived in the Dylan childhood home at one time.  Not when Dylan lived there.

Betsy


----------



## drenee

Thank you, Leslie.
deb


----------



## Thea J

Betsy the Quilter said:


> I may have mentioned that from time to time.  "Bus Andy" is buried in Hibbing, not far from my folks and grandparents.





> While they went to the same high school, they were some years apart. Make that more than some.  However, my cousin lived in the Dylan childhood home at one time.  Not when Dylan lived there.
> 
> Betsy


Wow, to have been so close to fame. Bus Andy AND Bob Dylan! I don't know which fact fills me with more awe. I want your e-autograph, Betsy!


----------



## Andra

Boy, I'm glad I came back to this thread this morning - we haven't had Hugh pictures in a while.
Welcome to the Good Morning Thread Thea.


----------



## Thea J

Thanks Andra. I don't see a lot of movies, so I'm not sure what Hugh has done besides looking awesome. Maybe that's enough.


----------



## Andra

Thea J said:


> Thanks Andra. I don't see a lot of movies, so I'm not sure what Hugh has done besides looking awesome. Maybe that's enough.


Stick around and you'll find out.
Or go find the Hugh Hugh Hugh thread - then you'll see what all he's done.


----------



## Jeff

Bah to Hugh. But good morning anyway.


----------



## loonlover

Can't top the Hibbing conversation or the Hugh pictures, so I'll just say good morning to all.

Another hot, humid day with 20% chance of thunderstorms.


----------



## geoffthomas

It is grey (gray?) in Derwood, MD.
Still have power (when I left home for work anyway).
It is drizzling all over the city (Washington, DC metro) apparently.
I don't know what the temp is, don't care 'cause it is humid.
We have almost caught up with the deficit in the water table caused by some dry periods earlier in the year.

Have a great day.


----------



## crebel

Good Morning from Southeast Iowa!  Welcome Thea!  Hugh and Hibbing - what a great start to the day.  I will admit (confess?) my first KB stop this morning was the Davids in Leather/Zardoz/NSFW/whatever the title has changed to today thread.  I haven't laughed so much or so hard in months as I have the past couple of days reading that thread.

Oh, 64 degrees on its way to a comfortable 84 here.  Safe and happy day to all.


----------



## Elmore Hammes

Good morning, all. A comfortable start to the day at 72 degrees, with cloud cover as it warms up to the mid-80's in central Indiana. I have a day of editing ahead of me, followed by the final rehearsal before our local community theatre production of "Arsenic & Old Lace" opens tomorrow evening. I get to play the bad guy, the evil brother Jonathan Brewster.

Hope everyone has a wonderful day.
Elmore


----------



## Debra L Martin

Good Morning Everyone,

I have the day off today and plan on spending it with my daughter.  Going down to order the wedding cake today.  Her wedding is only 8 weeks away!

Deb


----------



## Susan in VA

Good morning, everyone!

Welcome, Thea, glad you decided to join in.



Ann in Arlington said:


> most of the area southish and/or eastish of us are under a flood watch.


That would be me. Steady rain, and only 72 degrees, and staying like that for the day. And 96% humidity. Mosquito heaven.

The Hugh pictures are a nice start to the day. Thea, I don't see a whole lot of movies either, in fact I think I might never have heard of Hugh before Kindleboards. But the pictures kinda grow on you.


----------



## Linda S. Prather Author

Good morning.  Rained most of the night, so it's wet, but still cool and I love that.


----------



## caracara

Good morning all.
Welcome Thea to our little party!
No idea what the weather is suppose to do, no one has really said this morning... =)
Thanks for all the pics! No idea what he has done either.


----------



## drenee

Okay, I'm wrong.  Completely wrong.  Cleaning my garage, and room behind it, is going to be a week long job.  
What was I thinking when I said one day  
If I don't check back in sometime later today, send help.
deb


----------



## Sandra Edwards

Good Morning!

Just another hot day in the desert -- 

Sandy
*who is ready for fall...but it ain't coming for a while yet*


----------



## P.A. Woodburn

Good morning.

I think it is cooling down a bit today. I see leaves falling. I don't know if that is autumn coming or lack of water. This summer seems to have been really short. Well, it isn't quite over yet. I'd better enjoy what's left.

Ann


----------



## Susan in VA

drenee said:


> Okay, I'm wrong. Completely wrong. Cleaning my garage, and room behind it, is going to be a week long job.
> What was I thinking when I said one day


I was wondering about that... I almost posted that if it will only take one day, it doesn't need cleaning yet.


----------



## drenee

Susan, it might go faster if I didn't reminisce about over every box I'm opening.
deb


----------



## luvmy4brats

Good Morning all! It's a dreary day over here on the Eastern Shore. A good day to curl up and read.

Sorry for the lack of pictures from our Mini-Meet. I don't know what I was thinking! We'll just have to do it again.

Have a good day!


----------



## Susan in VA

drenee said:


> Susan, it might go faster if I didn't reminisce about over every box I'm opening.
> deb


Dare you to post before-and-after photos of your garage.  (It can't be as bad as mine.)


----------



## P.A. Woodburn

We changed our garage into a living room. It is a great room, so comfortable. Now stuff gets pushed into the barn and the spare bedroom. Some people are just born accumlators. It is really hard to throw some stuff out. We have boxes that were shipped from Hawaii to Alaska to Washington and have not yet been opened. We've only been in Washington twenty years. 

I hate this accumulator habit, but it's hard to break.

Ann


----------



## drenee

I will go take a picture now.  It's about the same as before, just stuff has been moved from one area to another.  
deb


----------



## Thea J

Thanks for the warm welcome. I realize it's not morning where I am, but I am a morning person and tomorrow is only a matter of hours away, right?

About Hugh, I believe I've seen his face before, but I'm not sure where. Still, he's sort of pleasing to look at, isn't he? I'll hang around and eventually get educated about him. I hope he's not young enough to be my son. That's a real appreciation killer!


----------



## drenee

I couldn't tell you a whole lot about what he's acted in either.  I appreciate him strictly as "eye candy".
deb


----------



## Leslie

Good morning,

64 degrees and lovely here on the porch this morning. The air smells wonderful!

Hugh primer...he's 41 right now, will be 42 in October. Australian. Married to Debora-Lee Furness since 1996. They have two adopted children, Oscar and Ava. Hugh is a triple threat: he sings, dances, and acts. He first came to international attention in the London revival of *Oklahoma!* in 1999, playing the role of Curly. The first movie I ever saw him in was *Kate and Leopold* which was fun with Hugh looking fabulous, riding horses and wearing lots of great costumes. (Meg Ryan, on the other hand, wore lots of ugly costumes.) Hugh has played Wolverine in the X-Men movies (which I haven't seen). I liked him in *The Fountain*, *The Prestige*, and *Australia*. On stage, he won a Tony for playing Peter Allen in *The Boy From Oz*. Last fall/winter he was in a show on Broadway with Daniel Craig about two Chicago cops. Apparently the show was a bit of a snooze-fest but it was a sell-out anyway because everyone went to see Hugh and Daniel.

Projects in the works: supposedly he has a role in the movie version of *Snow Flower and the Secret Fan* which I find hard to believe since there weren't any non-Asian people in the book, so who could he be playing in the movie? He is also making a historical western which will reunite him with Rachel Wiesz (from *The Fountain*; good chemistry in that one) and put him back on a horse, which is also good. There is also talk about yet another X-Men movie.

People Magazine named him the Sexiest Man Alive in October 2008.

Any questions?

L


----------



## drenee

I can't believe I'm first this morning.  I woke up to a beep.......beep.........beep.  Hmmm, fire alarm battery must be dead.  Go downstairs, get a stool, back upstairs, take out the battery, go downstairs and put on water for tea.  Beep......beep.....beep.  What the heck?  Back upstairs, determine I am going to have to unplug it from the electrical source.  Downstairs to get a knife, back upstairs to remove from electrical source.  Holding the freakin device in my hand and....beep....beep.  What?  I push the button and drain the rest of the beeps out of it.  Go downstairs for cup of tea....beep.....beep.  ?  I then spent 15 minutes standing in the bedroom, finally detecting the source.  Carbon monoxide detector with dead batteries.  Gesh.

63 degrees this morning.  
deb


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Good morning from foggy Mountain Lake Resort.  I mean really foggy!  But it's cool here.  Though I understand it cooled off at home.  I guess so, seems like everything was flooded!  Hope our house survived.

Went on a great hike yesterday through the forest; felt like we were in Maine--the woods were so dence and cool (and damp).  Leaving this morning, we might go to Paint Bank(?), VA.  Don't ask me why.  There might be trains involved.  Hubby read something in some brochure and decided it would be cool to extend our trip one day....rather than go home to the heat.

Deb--that sounds so frustrating!  Glad you figured it out at least!

Everyone have a great day.

Betsy


----------



## Thea J

Leslie said:


> Good morning,
> 
> 64 degrees and lovely here on the porch this morning. The air smells wonderful!
> 
> Hugh primer...he's 41 right now, will be 42 in October. Australian. Married to Debora-Lee Furness since 1996. They have two adopted children, Oscar and Ava. Hugh is a triple threat: he sings, dances, and acts. He first came to international attention in the London revival of *Oklahoma!* in 1999, playing the role of Curly. The first movie I ever saw him in was *Kate and Leopold* which was fun with Hugh looking fabulous, riding horses and wearing lots of great costumes. (Meg Ryan, on the other hand, wore lots of ugly costumes.) Hugh has played Wolverine in the X-Men movies (which I haven't seen). I liked him in *The Fountain*, *The Prestige*, and *Australia*. On stage, he won a Tony for playing Peter Allen in *The Boy From Oz*. Last fall/winter he was in a show on Broadway with Daniel Craig about two Chicago cops. Apparently the show was a bit of a snooze-fest but it was a sell-out anyway because everyone went to see Hugh and Daniel.
> 
> Projects in the works: supposedly he has a role in the movie version of *Snow Flower and the Secret Fan* which I find hard to believe since there weren't any non-Asian people in the book, so who could he be playing in the movie? He is also making a historical western which will reunite him with Rachel Wiesz (from *The Fountain*; good chemistry in that one) and put him back on a horse, which is also good. There is also talk about yet another X-Men movie.
> 
> People Magazine named him the Sexiest Man Alive in October 2008.
> 
> Any questions?
> 
> L


That just about covers it, I'd say!  Thank heavens he's a grownup. Before I consider squeeing in an undignified way I do like to make sure I won't be embarrassed later.

And good morning, BTW. 54 here in glorious Duluth and they're saying we could have partly cloudy today. If so it'll be a pleasing change from the downpours of yesterday.

I tossed and turned last night, and now I'm wide awake, more or less. Maybe coffee will help&#8230; Sorry about that pesky carbon monoxide detector, Deb.


----------



## loonlover

Good morning all.  Weather Underground shows another heat advisory from 11 AM to 7 Pm today - high of 97.

Sitting at an arena entrance again today.  Lots of reading time!

Hope everyone has a great day!


----------



## Linda S. Prather Author

Good morning.  Sort of overcast here.  Looks like the rain is not over yet.


----------



## Jeff

Good morning, everyone. It's 75 going toward 97 in the heart of Texas with showers expected. Have a good one.


----------



## Margaret

Good morning, everyone! Sorry about your early wake-up call, Deb. It is a beautiful day here - 64 and sunny right now. By this afternoon it should be in the high 80's, but with low humidity. Leslie, thank you for the Hugh run down. I saw him in _The Boy from Oz_, and loved him, but I am not the fanatic expert you are. Enjoy your Wednesdays.


----------



## Leslie

Margaret said:


> Good morning, everyone! Sorry about your early wake-up call, Deb. It is a beautiful day here - 64 and sunny right now. By this afternoon it should be in the high 80's, but with low humidity. Leslie, thank you for the Hugh run down. I saw him in _The Boy from Oz_, and loved him, but I am not the fanatic expert you are. Enjoy your Wednesdays.


Um, Margaret? It's Thursday...   

L


----------



## Michael Crane

Good morning, everybody!  The weekend is almost here.


----------



## Annalog

Good morning from southern Arizona! In Benson it is currently 69 F with 88% humidity and a predicted high of 95 F. In Tucson it is 79 F, 58% humidity, and a high of 103 F. There is 30% chance of rain.


----------



## Ann in Arlington

Good Morning!


Yes, it was cooler yesterday. . . but very moist. . . . . .rained off and on pretty much all day, though never particularly hard where we are.  Bright, sunny and clear today and about 70.  Heading up to low 80's. . . .really a very good day!


----------



## Margaret

Leslie said:


> Um, Margaret? It's Thursday...
> 
> L


  I'm trying to hold on to summer vacation one day at a time!


----------



## luvmy4brats

Good morning everybody! It looks like it will be a beautiful day here. I think I'll open the windows for a bit. Highs in the low 80s today. We got drenched yesterday, which is good. We needed the rain. 

Have a great day!


----------



## Andra

Good Morning!
It's 79 and humid here in Austin.  I think it's supposed to get hotter and maybe rain later.
Have a great day.


----------



## crebel

Good Morning.  Expecting hot and humid again in Iowa.  The last two days were so pleasant with "normal" summer temps, I am not excited about the return to hellacious temps.

Deb - sounds like you already got your exercise for the day!  I'm glad it was just the battery and not a carbon monoxide alarm.

Safe and happy Thursday to all.


----------



## caracara

Good morning all.

It's one of those days, when I should probably just go back to bed and try again tomorrow.
So my phone went swimming yesterday, spent all night in rice to dry it out, and is still not working.
Then this morning the toilet was running. the bobber thing had broke off. I turn it off at the valve, the valve leaks...

Hope everyone has a great Thursday.


----------



## drenee

Cara, so sorry your day is not going well.
deb


----------



## Jane917

Good morning from sunny central Washington. It is a beautiful morning. Temps are supposed to get up to high 80s, which will be a relief from the hot hot temps of the past few days. I start my new job in a new school district today, and will be heading out soon. The district is 95 miles away and I will be staying there a few days/week. The evenings will give me lots of KB and WwF time.


----------



## Sandra Edwards

Good morning Kindle community! Not much has changed out here in the desert. It's still hot. *sigh*

Hope everyone has a wonderful day!

Sandy


----------



## Andra

caracara said:


> Good morning all.
> 
> It's one of those days, when I should probably just go back to bed and try again tomorrow.
> So my phone went swimming yesterday, spent all night in rice to dry it out, and is still not working.
> Then this morning the toilet was running. the bobber thing had broke off. I turn it off at the valve, the valve leaks...
> 
> Hope everyone has a great Thursday.


Chin up! Things WILL get better!


----------



## Leslie

Margaret said:


> I'm trying to hold on to summer vacation one day at a time!


Oh, boy, I know the feeling for that!


----------



## Susan in VA

Morning, all..... yes I know it's 3.45 PM but I just got out of bed for the second time... woke up this morning with a nasty migraine, managed to get DD ready and out the door, cancelled my (luckily minimal) plans for the day and went back to bed to sleep it off. Since age 20, I've had them once per decade, so maybe that's it for another ten years now. Still as icky as I remembered from the last time, but luckily this one was short-lived. (I hope.) Now to find breakfast....



Thea J said:


> Before I consider squeeing in an undignified way I do like to make sure I won't be embarrassed later.


Don't worry about it... if you check out the Hugh thread you'll see that there's been a considerable amount of undignified squeeing going on. 

Margaret, you must be using my calendar. 

Weather? Uh, yeah... there's some outside. I'm not that far yet.

Hope everyone is having a good day!


----------



## drenee

Susan, so sorry to hear you're having a yucky day.
Sending healing thoughts your way.
deb


----------



## Susan in VA

drenee said:


> Susan, so sorry to hear you're having a yucky day.
> Sending healing thoughts your way.
> deb


Thanks, Deb. It's 90% better now. But if you could send someone to clean my garage...


----------



## Jeff

Susan in VA said:


> But if you could send someone to clean my garage...


Step aside. Virtual garage cleaners on the way!


----------



## drenee

I'll come work on your garage if you will type the hearing I'm working on.  
deb


----------



## Susan in VA

drenee said:


> I'll come work on your garage if you will type the hearing I'm working on.
> deb


Deal!

(I've actually been looking for work like that.)


----------



## drenee

Good Friday morning, KB friends.  Currently 66 and very pleasant out.  
Cara and Susan, hope you both have better days today. 
deb


----------



## David McAfee

Good Morning, KB!


----------



## Thea J

Good Morning! You look perky today, David.


----------



## Margaret

Good morning, everyone!  We will be having a sunny and warm day here outside of Philadelphia.  I hope that you ae feeling better today, Susan, and that things are working out for you, Cara.  I am having breakfast with the teachers today, and then lunch with another group of friends.  I'll have to pace myself.  Enjoy your Fridays!


----------



## Michael Crane

Good Morning and Happy Friday everybody! Stay out of trouble--well, a _little_ trouble is okay.


----------



## Leslie

Good morning everyone,

Lovely sunny morning here...69 degrees.

Unfortunately, life has had a monkey wrench tossed into it. My 83 year old mom was visiting a friend in NH. Last night she tripped and fell over a rock and broke her hip. She's in the hospital in NH. My goal is to get her home to Maine for surgery and rehab, etc. Plus I need to rescue her cat from the place where she was staying. So...I'm not sure how much I'll be around for the next few days. Just to let you know.

My Kindle is on the charger, getting ready for the next few days...

Take care, everyone. Think of me!

L


----------



## Tip10

Good Morning from St Louis -- weather is -- well HOT -- I think -- I quit looking!!

Good luck and God Speed Leslie!

Happy Friday to all and here's hoping everybody has a splendid weekend to look forward to.


----------



## Thea J

Take care, Leslie. I hope you can accomplish it all.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Good Morning!

Back in northern VA--it was very pleasant this morning, below 70 degrees, so I opened up the house.  I don't think that's going to last much longer....72 now.  Finish unpacking, laundry, grocery shopping and quilting on the agenda for today.

Leslie--be safe and we're thinking of you and your mom!

Betsy


----------



## Michael Crane

Leslie said:


> Good morning everyone,
> 
> Lovely sunny morning here...69 degrees.
> 
> Unfortunately, life has had a monkey wrench tossed into it. My 83 year old mom was visiting a friend in NH. Last night she tripped and fell over a rock and broke her hip. She's in the hospital in NH. My goal is to get her home to Maine for surgery and rehab, etc. Plus I need to rescue her cat from the place where she was staying. So...I'm not sure how much I'll be around for the next few days. Just to let you know.
> 
> My Kindle is on the charger, getting ready for the next few days...
> 
> Take care, everyone. Think of me!
> 
> L


Sorry to hear that.  Will keep you and your mom in my thoughts!


----------



## Annalog

Good morning everyone. The weather report on The Weather Channel sit when I check from my K2 is the same as it has been all week. I finally clicked on the Beach and Boat Report that has been there the past several days. The result, not surprisingly for southern Arizona, was no marine forecast or tide data for this location. That page had a link for Golf weather which I think would be more useful here. 

Thinking of you and your mom, Leslie. Sending healing energy for your Mom.

Have a safe Friday. The weekend is just ahead.


----------



## crebel

Good Morning. Icky weather expected today.

Leslie, so sorry to hear about your Mom.  Be safe as you travel to get everything done - take care of yourself as well as your Mom and her cat.  You and your Mom will be in my thoughts and prayers.

Susan, glad you are feeling better and that you don't have to deal with migraines very often - horrible, debilitating, nasty things they are.

Wishing a safe and happy day for all.


----------



## Ann in Arlington

Good Morning. . . .as Betsy said, a lovely day here.  We're having a new garage door put in. . . .to go with the new entry door we had done last month. . . .periodic clunking and banging from below me but so far no swearing so I assume it's going just fine. 

Have a good one, everyone!


----------



## Jeff

Good morning, all. Nice here in central Texas at the moment. Good luck, Leslie.


----------



## Andra

It's finally Friday!
Leslie, sending prayers and good wishes to you and your mom.


----------



## Linda S. Prather Author

Good morning from Kentucky.  A truly beautiful day to be outside.


----------



## loonlover

Good morning.  Rather pleasant outside at the moment but another heat advisory has been issued for the day.

Housework, therapy, and a haircut on the agenda for today. Oh, and preparing for a long day tomorrow for the Brooks and Dunn concert tomorrow night.

Thinking of you, Leslie.  Good luck with your travels and the care of your mother.

Have a safe Friday, everyone.


----------



## caracara

Good morning all.

Leslie, my prayers go with you and your mom.

Hope everyone has a wonderful Friday!


----------



## Sandra Edwards

Good morning! Nothing's changing here in the desert. I do have a nice view of the mountains from my office window...makes me want to write a western. lol

Leslie, my thoughts and prayers are with you and your mom.

Sandy


----------



## luvmy4brats

Good Morning! Happy Friday. Today looks to be our last day in the 90s for a bit. 

Leslie, Thinking about your mom.


----------



## P.A. Woodburn

Good morning, it has cooled down here too. Sorry to hear about your Mom, Leslie. Hope all goes well. Will be thinking about all of you.
Ann


----------



## drenee

Heather, how is your mom doing?  Is she home yet?
deb


----------



## kevin63

Hope everyone is having a great Friday! 

Leslie - Thinking good thoughts about your mother.  I know all too well about the elderly and brokens hips.

Have a great weekend.  I just scheduled my next 5 trips to Key West, Florida,  I'm going Oct 6- Oct 12
            Nov 7 - Nov 16
            Dec 21 - Dec 29
            Jan 26 - Feb 3
            April 27 - May 8

I'm ready to go now!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Susan in VA

Good not-quite-morning, everyone.  No more migraine today, thank goodness, but I've been up since very early catching up on all the things I didn't do yesterday, and figured that if I took a quick morning KB break I'd just end up spending three hours here....

Leslie, hope things go well with your mom!


----------



## kevin63

Good Morning

72 degrees and raining in Saint Louis, MO this morning.  Rained all night.

Have a great weekend.


----------



## luvmy4brats

Morning. 72 degrees. High near 84. Headed to soccer game. Need coffee. QUICKLY!


----------



## drenee

Good Saturday morning.  70 degrees currently.  High of 90.  
Leslie, thinking of you this morning.  
deb


----------



## loonlover

Good morning.  79 and clear going to 97 with a heat advisory again.

Brooks and Dunn concert tonight, but I will be there beginning at 8 AM this morning.  Duty will involve mostly sitting monitoring an entrance until 4 PM or so.  I don't know where I'll be after that, but I'm hoping it might be a position that I can leave and go home after getting the crowd inside.

Hope everyone has a great Saturday.


----------



## Margaret

Good morning, everyone!  It is a sunny 64 degrees here and expected to go into the high 80's.  We have been fortunate with our weather compared to so many of you.  Loonlover, it sounds as though you have a long day ahead of you.  Take care of yourself in the heat and please tell Intinst good morning as well.  Heather, have fun at the soccer game.  I actually miss the days when my weekends were dominated by soccer, cross country, and track.  Enjoy your Saturdays!


----------



## Linda S. Prather Author

Good morning.  Nice and cool in Kentucky, which is a good thing as we have our grandson today and he's definitely an outside child.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Good morning!

70 degrees here in northern VA. Hummingbirds all over the feeder.

Forgot to mention yesterday that we had a great time at Kellermans Mountain Lake Resort--beautiful location (though we did have a lot of rain and fog), good food, nice people. The drive home was hellacious though.

Plans for today may include a nap... 

Leslie, hope your mom is doing well (and thinking of all the other moms we've gotten reports on in various threads around KB).

Betsy


----------



## loonlover

Margaret said:


> Loonlover, it sounds as though you have a long day ahead of you.


You're right, but the first part will be spent sitting (reading) and occasionally directing someone to the box office at the entrance. Then, you forget how long you've been there once the crowd starts coming in. It is still fun to greet them and there is no better place to people watch than at events at the arena.


----------



## Leslie

Good morning everyone,

55 degrees on the porch right now and the sun is shining. 

Apparently mom's surgery went smoothly. My sister is heading to NH today to see her and visit. Hopefully it will go well. Mom wasn't real happy with me yesterday...sigh.

Betsy, naps on Saturday are good. I like getting up early, getting stuff done in the morning, having a nice lunch and then sleeping the afternoon away...

L


----------



## Jeff

Good morning, everyone. The weather here is hot and hotter. I hope today has fewer thumps for everyone than did yesterday.


----------



## 911jason

Amen to that!


----------



## caracara

Good morning all.
It is currently a nice cool 75.
Plans include the movies. and relaxing seeing as this is my last two days of summer vacation.

Have a fantastic Saturday everyone!


----------



## Thea J

Good morning, everybody. I have my coffee cup by my side and I'll consider my plan for the day after I've had a jolt of caffeine.

It's 59 here and foggy, with a predicted high of 72. I hope you all have a happy Saturday.


----------



## Michael Crane

Good Morning, everybody!  Supposed to get rain and maybe a few storms on and off today... but it's Saturday, at least!


----------



## Jane917

It is a cool 53 degrees here today, heading up to mid 80s. A nice break from the 90s we have been having. I will head out to the front porch for coffee and conversation with DH.

Aw, Leslie, I'm awfully sorry to hear about your mom. On the optimistic side, my 89 year old mom fell 2 years ago and broke her hip. Her recovery went very well. Total time in the hospital was 10 days, including the rehab wing. She was released from medical care within 3 weeks of the accident. She had a total hip replacement, rather than the wooden screw procedure. I wish your mother a easy recovery.


----------



## intinst

Good morning all. Finally getting back into "work" shape after the "knee" job. Three months off of working and walking on the concrete hangar floors, lifting and carrying aircraft and interior parts and folding into the tight places that is required to do my job had left me sadly out of shape. Feet, back, legs and arms were all hurting. Everything *but* the knee! So that's getting better. I have some catching up to do around here on many threads. Thinking of all the board members and their mothers who have been mentioned. I hope all improve and that life can get back to normal (what ever that is). Enjoy your weekend if you can.


----------



## drenee

II, have your ears been burning this morning?  Lots of chatter about you today.
deb


----------



## Jeff

drenee said:


> II, have your ears been burning this morning? Lots of chatter about you today.


I bet he's got a lot of PMs to read too.

Glad to see you, II.


----------



## crebel

Good Morning.  There is mud, mud and more mud (and stink!) here this morning.  The clean-up begins.  The highway on the East side of our house made the front page of the local paper, looks like an ocean.  Everyone is safe and sound, just looking at a long, hot, expensive clean-up.

Hoping for a "thumpless" weekend for everyone.


----------



## Andra

Happy Saturday Friends.
My plans to sleep in this morning were derailed by an insistent black kitty - she kept climbing the kitty steps by the bed and yowling at me, then she went to the other side of the bed and jumped on the ottoman and yowled at DH.  So my sleep-in ended right before 8:00am.  But that's later than I get up during the week 
I am waiting for my turn on the treadmill, doing laundry and packing for my trip this coming week and we have dinner plans with DH's uncle who is in town.  Other than that, I'm flexible.
May your day have more bumps than thumps.


----------



## geoffthomas

Good Saturday morning from Derwood, MD.
Hope all the parental units are better today.
Welcome back II, good to see your avatar my friend.

Just sayin....


----------



## Susan in VA

Good morning, everyone!  Good to see you back, intinst  

Happy 35th birthday, deb!

Beautiful sunny day here...  the weather thingy says 83 going up to 89, which feels about right but I'm not sure how accurate it is since that same weather thingy also says there's currently a light drizzle...  but there's not a cloud in the sky.   

Taking advantage of the nice weather to do some puttering in the garden today.   The indoor paperwork can wait until it rains tomorrow. 

Wishing everyone a peaceful weekend.


----------



## Annalog

Good morning from southern Arizona. May everyones bumps far outweigh their thumps this weekend.

It is currently 77 F with 65% humidity in Benson with a predicted high of 93 F and 30% chance of rain.

I slept late this morning.  Have a lot of shopping for odds and ends to do this morning. The weekend begins.


----------



## Annalog

Happy Birthday Deb!


----------



## drenee

Thank you, Anna.
deb


----------



## Margaret

Happy Birthday, Deb!  Sorry I forgot to say it earlier.


----------



## drenee

That's okay, Margaret.  Thank you.  
I'm off to the lake here shortly.  
It's a great day to do nothing but read.
deb


----------



## Sandra Edwards

Good morning to all--

And Happy Birthday, Deb! 

Sandy


----------



## geoffthomas

Happy Birthday Deb.


----------



## 911jason

Happy Birthday Deb! You can finally buy alcohol without the assistance of those creepy adult dudes hanging out in the liquor store parking lot!


----------



## drenee

Thank you, Jason. It's great to finally look old enough to buy alcohol. 
deb


----------



## 911jason

Especially since I know you're such a lush!


----------



## Margaret

Good morning, everyone!  Dreary and gray morning here with rain expected throughout the day.  We could really use it so tht is ok.  Leaving to take my Mom to church.  Enjoy your Sundays!


----------



## Thea J

Good Sunday morning! It's 61 and foggy here, but we're supposed to have a lovely sunny day after that, with a high around 75. It couldn't be nicer and I hope you all have some sunshine.


----------



## Leslie

Good morning everyone,

66 degrees and it looks like another nice day is in store for us...even though the paper says occasional showers. No sign of that right now.

Have a great Sunday everyone!

L


----------



## Linda S. Prather Author

Good morning.  Another beautiful day in Kentucky.  Cool enough to enjoy that first cup of coffee on the deck and watch the sun rise.


----------



## Annalog

Good morning from southern Arizona. Same weather as before but we did have a nice thunderstorm last night. Hoping for some more rain before the season is over.

Enjoy the day.


----------



## geoffthomas

Good Morning all.
It is a nice Sunday morning in Derwood, MD.
It is 75 now going up to 83 and rain really expected
Possible thundershowers this afternoon.
Indoor work today.


----------



## Jeff

Good morning, everyone. We're expecting a high of 104 today and 106 tomorrow in the heart of Texas. Be cool.


----------



## loonlover

Hot and humid (91%) already.  II said we had some rain last evening, but there wasn't enough in the gauge to measure.

Resting up from the long day yesterday plus a little cooking and housework.  Nothing too strenuous.

Hope everyone has an enjoyable Sunday.


----------



## caracara

Good morning all.
It's my last day of Summer Break =(  back to school tomorrow.

Hope everyone has a wonderful Sunday, and enjoys the tax free weekend!


----------



## crebel

Good Morning.  We are socked in with fog this morning.  I truly dislike being without air-conditioning in this heat and humidity.  Slept pretty good though with fans on both sides of the bed (electric fans, that is).  Woke up to the smell of breakfast good by DH.  Bacon & biscuits, yummy!


----------



## Michael Crane

Good morning, everybody!  I plan to be pretty lazy today, because I feel I've earned it.  Yes, that was important enough for me to announce.


----------



## Mary Fremont Schoenecker

Leslie said:


> A thread just to say hello and good morning.
> 
> Rainy and miserable here in Maine today. The wind is howling! 39 degrees...at least it isn't snow.
> 
> L
> It's raining here in _sunny Florida, too - but I still get a warm glow about Maine.
> ​_


----------



## drenee

Mary, welcome to Kindleboards and the Good Morning thread. 
Humid here in northern WV today.  Lazy day for me.  And boyfriend and I are going out to eat with his sisters. Should be fun. His sisters had a very nice little party for me last night. But they ignored the 35 memo and had 50 decorations everywhere. 
Jason, shhhhh. 
deb


----------



## Sandra Edwards

Good morning all. Nothing's changed out here in the desert--I'm sorry to say. It's still hot. lol.

Hope everyone has a wonderful day!

Sandy


----------



## Susan in VA

Good morning!

Lower/mid eighties here, very humid, likely some thunderstorms this afternoon.



Linda S. Prather Author said:


> Good morning. Another beautiful day in Kentucky. Cool enough to enjoy that first cup of coffee on the deck and watch the sun rise.


I wish I could do that! But the mosquitoes would eat me alive. Oh, and I couldn't actually see the sun rise since I'm in a valley, but the coffee/tea on the deck part sounds so nice...



Michael Crane said:


> Good morning, everybody! I plan to be pretty lazy today, because I feel I've earned it. Yes, that was important enough for me to announce.


Of course it is.  You don't have the monopoly on "inane babble", you know. Except that we prefer to call it "being chatty with friends". 

Deb, some people just don't know how to count right.  

Have a great Sunday, everyone!


----------



## geoffthomas

Susan in VA said:


> I wish I could do that! But the mosquitoes would eat me alive. Oh, and I couldn't actually see the sun rise since I'm in a valley, but the coffee/tea on the deck part sounds so nice...


Susan you just have to "screen it in" like Leslie and I have. Then you can go out at any time. With our "porches" we can go out even in the rain and just watch the world. Neat -right Leslie?


----------



## Leslie

geoffthomas said:


> Susan you just have to "screen it in" like Leslie and I have. Then you can go out at any time. With our "porches" we can go out even in the rain and just watch the world. Neat -right Leslie?


Absolutely, Geoff. I love my porch. I have lived here all summer. It's been wonderful.


----------



## Andra

Well, it's morning somewhere - I totally missed posting during my own time zone though!
It's been a nice day so far.  I still packing for my trip and we are fixin' to test Skype between our computers so DH and I can visit while I'm away.
This is Texas - it's August - it's HOT!
deb, sorry I missed your birthday - I hope it was a great day!


----------



## Susan in VA

geoffthomas said:


> Susan you just have to "screen it in" like Leslie and I have. Then you can go out at any time. With our "porches" we can go out even in the rain and just watch the world. Neat -right Leslie?


I've been tempted a few times after visiting people who have screened-in decks. But I have trees all around, and I like having the tree canopy to look up at instead of another roof... and since the deck is off the kitchen, putting a roof over it would make the kitchen much darker... and I like having my herb garden right there a few steps from the stove, so that I can go pick something even when it's rainy and muddy in the back yard....

I dunno. In a year or two the deck is going to be re-done anyway, since portions of the wood are starting to rot. I might consider expanding it a bit around the corner, and then covering that part, so that I can have both. Plenty of time to decide.


----------



## Sean Sweeney

Good morning everyone. It's a dreary day here in the Commonwealth. 64 degrees and raining. And this is supposed to be the high today.

Rain slated for the next 24 hours or so. Looks like I won't be doing anything related to the outdoors today.

Good time to start on a new short story.


----------



## Andra

Happy Monday Everyone.
It's already 80 degrees and the sun isn't even up yet...
I may be a little scarce this week.  I am going to San Antonio for work and the hotel where we are staying charges extra for internet access in the guest rooms.  It's supposed to be available in the common areas, so I'll give that a try.
Y'all have a great week.
Cara, I hope your first day back at school is great too - just think, this is the last time you will have a first day in high school!


----------



## kevin63

Morning everyone.  70 degrees here in St. Louis, MO

Hope everyone has a great week!


----------



## Margaret

Good morning, everyone!  It is a beautiful morning here - sunny with temps in the sixties.  We may get some more much needed rain by this afternoon.  Safe travels, Andra, and happy first day of senior year, Cara!  Two more weeks before school starts full time for me.  Library decorations are up and I am going in to school to begin processing some new books.  Enjoy your Mondays!


----------



## Thea J

Good morning, everyone. It's 60 here in Duluth, and supposed to hit the lower 80s today. I'll be off to work soon, but everybody who can, go enjoy summer while it's still with us!


----------



## Leslie

Good morning everyone,

60 degrees and rainy here this morning. I'm feeling a little overwhelmed with everything: my mom in the hospital, work, trying to get Hannah ready for college (she leaves on Saturday). I need more hours in the day and to be able to clone myself...

Have a good week, everyone!

L


----------



## Linda S. Prather Author

Good morning.  Another beautiful day in Kentucky.


----------



## geoffthomas

Good Morning.
68 now in Derwood, Md.
Going up to 77 with showers possible evening.


----------



## Michael Crane

Good Morning, everybody!

Weather's pretty nice today.  In the 70's so far--not sure what it's supposed to do later.

Good news is I only have a two-day work week this week.  Bad news... have jury duty on Wednesday.


----------



## caracara

Good morning all.
It's hot here.

Thanks guys, Ill try to make it a good one!


----------



## Annalog

Good morning from southern Arizona.
It is currently 72 F with 77% humidity and a predicted high of 98 F in Benson. In Tucson it is 80 F with 67% humidity and a high of 103 F. 30 chance of rain.

Have a safe Monday.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Good morning, 72 degrees here in northern VA.  Supposed to be cooler this week.  Planning to spend some time outside!

Betsy


----------



## Jeff

Good morning, everyone. It'll be 106 in the heart of Texas today.


----------



## loonlover

Good morning all.  It is 76 going to 95 today.  But at least for now, no triple digits are predicted for the week.

Have a great start to the week and try not to think about it being Monday.

Good luck, Leslie.  Women always seem to manage to get things done, but it is not easy.


----------



## drenee

Michael Crane said:


> Bad news... have jury duty on Wednesday.


Jury duty is not bad. IMO. Take your Kindle. You can at least read while you're waiting. The waiting is bad. 
Maybe you'll get an interesting case.

Sun is playing peekaboo today. Nice breeze blowing. Lots of cleaning to do today. Kids will be here Wednesday, but I go to work tomorrow, so it all needs to be done today.

Leslie, continuing to send hugs your way.
deb


----------



## Michael Crane

drenee said:


> Jury duty is not bad. IMO. Take your Kindle. You can at least read while you're waiting. The waiting is bad.


That's what I plan to do.


----------



## intinst

Good Morning all. I think that I finally am physically back to were I was about a year ago. Had to skip working out the last three weeks because of the rigors of returning to work, concrete floors, lifting the weight of aircraft interior parts and folding up into tight places to work had me hurting everywhere except the new knee. I'm heading out soon to workout because I feel pretty good today. Enjoy your weeks, everyone.


----------



## Sandra Edwards

Good morning everyone! As you might have guessed...it's still hot out here in the desert. It's supposed to cool down next week. There's even a day where the high is supposed to be only 77. That would be awesome 

Hope everyone has a wonderful day!

Sandy


----------



## Vegas_Asian

It's my weekend! Sleep!


----------



## crebel

loonlover said:


> Good morning all. It is 76 going to 95 today. But at least for now, no triple digits are predicted for the week.
> 
> Have a great start to the week and try not to think about it being Monday.
> 
> Good luck, Leslie. Women always seem to manage to get things done, but it is not easy.


Good Morning to all. Ditto on LL's weather report. At least we have dry predicted for the next week and heading into cooler fall temperatures. Especially good after Friday's flood. Furnace/Air Conditioner contractor was here this morning. Both are ruined and can't be replaced for about a week. On the bright side, the rebates and tax credits are good and they are going to be able to mount/hang the main unit from the ceiling and move the outside compressor about 4' higher attached to the concrete foundation of the sun porch. If the water ever gets that high in the future, the whole house will be toast.

A couple of more weeks and we should have everything cleaned up and back to "normal". The stuff that is lost is just stuff, some not replaceable and high sentimental value, but still just stuff. Not important in the grand scheme of things.

Have a great week everyone.


----------



## Susan in VA

Now that it's actually _morning_ again -- good morning everyone! Didn't check in on Monday morning because it was so nice out that we had breakfast on the deck and just stayed out there for hours, talking and reading and playing chess. A totally unproductive day, but so nice and relaxing 

The rest of the week will be busier...


----------



## Aravis60

Good morning everyone. It's 64 and cloudy in OH-IO this morning. Looks like the temp is going to be in the low 80s today. I'm still trying to adjust to my back to work schedule. Hope everyone has a great Tuesday.


----------



## Michael Crane

Good Morning, everybody!  On my way to work and hoping to get some writing done this morning since I will be at Jury Duty tomorrow--that will be a day for reading.  Weather seems nice so far.  Think the overly warm/hot days are over *knock on wood*  Have a great day!


----------



## Ann in Arlington

Well, Fall has arrived. . . .at least temporarily.  Current temp is only 65, going up to 73. . . . . .house is open and fresh cool air is making its way through.

Off to teach a class in a bit. . .  . .


----------



## Leslie

Good morning from the porch where it is absolutely lovely this morning. 60 degrees, sun, and a nice breeze. Too bad I have to leave for work in an hour...I could sit here all day.

L


----------



## Margaret

Good morning, everyone! It is a cloudy morning, with rain expected throughout the day. Highs of only 69. Got up at 6:00 today so that I could start reading _Mockingjay. The joys of Kindle - the book was released today and ready for me when I woke up! (Of course, I am preaching to the choir here.) I read for about an hour and now it is time to go into school. Enjoy your Tuesdays!_


----------



## geoffthomas

Good Morning from Derwood, MD.
It either rained or there was a very heavy dew.
63 now going up to a high of 79.
And rain possible this afternoon.

Have a great and safe day.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Good morning!

The hummingbirds are active, it's cool (68 degrees) and a nice breeze is blowing.  Rain may be coming, but still a pleasant morning here in northern VA.

Everyone have a great day!

Betsy


----------



## caracara

Good morning all.
My first day went fine, no getting lost, left at school, almost struck by lightening, or having my class period demolished because there wasn't enough kids in it. All that happened my first week Freshmen year....
Today we start swim team tryouts, which somehow involves running, so today I will be running a mile outside at about 3 this afternoon, it's going to be HOT!

Hope everyone has a wonderful and productive Tuesday.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

caracara said:


> Good morning all.
> My first day went fine, no getting lost, left at school, almost struck by lightening, or having my class period demolished because there wasn't enough kids in it. All that happened my first week Freshmen year....


Wow, glad this year went better! Have a great day!

Betsy


----------



## kadac00

caracara said:


> Today we start swim team tryouts, which somehow involves running, so today I will be running a mile outside at about 3 this afternoon, it's going to be HOT!


You can do it! Go Cara Go!


----------



## Andra

Good Morning Everyone.
It's 76 degrees in lovely San Antonio.  We are fixing to leave the hotel and head for work.
Have a great day.
Cara - have a good run


----------



## Jeff

Good morning from deep in the heart of Texas. Cooler today - 104. Have a good one.


----------



## Annalog

Good morning from southern Arizona. It is still monsoon here.
Tucson is currently 79 F with 62% humidity and a predicted high of 104 F. In Benson it is 69 F, 82% humidity and a high of 97 F. We have a 40% chance of rain. (It will rain but only on about 40% of the area.)

Yesterday a microburst hit my mom's place. 4 x 8 panels were pulled out of the garage wall, a 45+ year old staircase to the roof was blown onto the nearby tree, several trees had branches broken, and one tree was blown over completely. However no serious or permanent damage, other than to the trees, was done.

Have a safe Tuesday.


----------



## loonlover

Good morning all.  A very pleasant 67 degrees this morning, but the high is still to be in the mid 90s.

A doctor's appointment in the early afternoon, but nothing else scheduled.  I really must get myself motivated to do some housework, though, since the heel pain has lessened considerably.

Have a good day all.


----------



## Sandra Edwards

Good morning! It's going to be another scorching day in the desert. Hope everyone has a grand day!

Sandy


----------



## Jane917

Good morning! I am almost ready to head out forr my second day at my new school district. This new positon takes me away from home 4 days/week, so I am getting used to hotel life.

Leslie, hope your mom is doing fine, and that you survive sending your last child off to college. She will be home soon......with loads of laundry......or is that only a boy thing?


----------



## crebel

Annalog said:


> Good morning from southern Arizona. It is still monsoon here.
> Tucson is currently 79 F with 62% humidity and a predicted high of 104 F. In Benson it is 69 F, 82% humidity and a high of 97 F. We have a 40% chance of rain. (It will rain but only on about 40% of the area.)
> 
> Yesterday a microburst hit my mom's place. 4 x 8 panels were pulled out of the garage wall, a 45+ year old staircase to the roof was blown onto the nearby tree, several trees had branches broken, and one tree was blown over completely. However no serious or permanent damage, other than to the trees, was done.
> 
> Have a safe Tuesday.


Glad you are safe and no serious damage was done. I used to love rain and the occasional storm - not so much anymore.

Good Morning everyone. Cooler weather is supposed to be on the way this afternoon and hopefully a corresponding drop in the humidity and dewpoint levels.

Safe and happy day to all. Extra hugs to all the Moms and Dads sending kids (big and little) off to school.


----------



## lonestar

Good morning everyone.  The wind just shifted and it feels cooler.  Wah Hoo!  Now all we need is some rain.

Have a wonderful day.


----------



## Michael Crane

Good Morning, everybody...

JURY DUTY!

Red Bull... might have to make it a double.  Have a feeling it'll be a long, LONG day.  At least I'll have my Kindle.  Will probably get a lot of reading done today.  Weather is supposed to be decent today, I think.  I hanging out in Chicago, but I'll be in a building most of the day.

Hope you all have a great day!


----------



## Margaret

Good morning, everyone!  It is a little cloudy this morning and only 66 degrees.  We are expected to get sun this afternoon with highs in the low 80's.  I certainly can not complain.  Michael, I hope the Jury Duty goes well.  Maybe you will get an interesting case.  Leslie, I hope that Hannah has an easy time settling in to school, and that your mother's recovery is coming along..  Jane, is your job situation a permanent thing or just for the time being?  All of that travel can't be easy to do.  Enjoy your Wednesdays!


----------



## drenee

Good morning.  Cool this morning.  Very nice sitting on my mom's patio room with a couple windows open.  
My Amazon account says my package (dad's K3) is ready for shipping.  Let the craziness begin.
Car to dealership this morning.  Proofing a transcript this afternoon.  Attending a truency conference this evening.  
deb


----------



## Aravis60

Good morning. It's 63 here in the Buckeye State. The high is only supposed to be 81 with a slight chance of storms. Hope everyone has a great day.


----------



## loonlover

Good morning all.  IT is 70 going to 90 with partly cloudy conditions.

I'll be heading to the arena in about an hour for another day of sitting and reading.

Hope everyone has a great day.


----------



## luvmy4brats

Good morning! It's 66 here with a high of 80 expected today. I think I'll be able to open the windows.

I'm trying to ease us all back into a daily schoolwork routine.

And it appears that many Kindle orders are being prepared to ship!


----------



## Leslie

Good morning, 

Rainy and 66 degrees here this morning. My mom is supposed to get discharged from the hospital today and transfer to a rehab facility that is just a mile or two from her home. This is a good thing! The college packing continues...

L


----------



## Daniel Arenson

Morning everyone!  Happy Hump Day!


----------



## Linda S. Prather Author

Just stopped by to say good morning.  Hope everyone has a wonderful day.


----------



## caracara

Good morning all.
So I survived running yesterday, and the clouds decided to roll in and cool things off (to around 8 right after we were done... 
Today I get to swim for swim team, YAY!

Hope everyone has a fantastic Wednesday.


----------



## crebel

Good morning everyone.  The cool front came through and it is only 54 this a.m. - Wow!  That is a 50 degree change in temps in a couple of days, it is heavenly.

Everyone have a safe and happy day.


----------



## Jeff

Good morning, everyone. It's cooler in the heart of Texas.


----------



## Geoffrey

Its wonderful.  when I left for work, it was only about 71 and it's not even supposed to break 90 today.  Hurray!!!  

And on top of that, all of our work related IT stuff is down.  The only thing working is the internet.  It's going to be a golden day.


----------



## Andra

Happy Wednesday!
All of my stuff for the meeting is working today - major improvement from yesterday.
Have a great day everyone.


----------



## geoffthomas

Good Wednesday Morning.
65 now in Derwood, Md.
Going up to 83 with sunshine.


----------



## Sandra Edwards

Good morning everyone! We're supposed to see triple digits here in the desert today. The kids have a dentist appointment...oh, I just want to go back to bed. -- lol.

Hope everyone has a wonderful day!

Sandy


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Beautiful morning here in northern VA!  Leslie, good news about your mom!  Hope she continues to do well.

Everyone, have a great day!

Betsy


----------



## Annalog

Beautiful morning in southern AZ after rain/thunderstorm last night. Power outages in both Tucson and Benson (some Tucson outages still continuing), bridge and road closings in Tucson. Water somehow got into an outside electrical box at our house but the GFI acted as it should and cut off power to that circuit.


----------



## Michael Crane

Margaret said:


> Michael, I hope the Jury Duty goes well. Maybe you will get an interesting case.


Thanks! Surprisingly I was called into a case first thing in the morning without having to spend much time in the assembly (bummer, I had my Kindle). Spent all day on jury selection. I even made it to the Jury box, but they didn't have to question me because they found their 12 before having to get to me!

It was an experience, but I'm glad I'm home and don't have to do that again tomorrow.  It was a lot more interesting than just staying in the assembly room all day only to be dismissed later, I have to admit.


----------



## Leslie

Good morning everyone,

64 degrees and sunny today. Yesterday we had torrential downpours all day long. It was the only day that it has rained in August--2.62 inches in one day, which broke the daily record of 2.02, set in 1901. Wells received 4.1 inches.

However, hot temps and dry weather are returning. The weather folks are worried about a drought and forest fires.

L


----------



## Ann in Arlington

Good Morning all!  Looks to be a gorgeous day here in Northern VA

AND. . . .for many of us it's KINDLE DAY. . . .yes!  a day early!

There is madness in the "Let's Talk Kindle" Forum. . . .

Have a great one, everybody.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

65 degrees here in northern VA...loved the last two days...

All you K3'ers, have a happy day!

Betsy


----------



## Jeff

Good morning, everyone. Not quite as hot in the heart of Texas. Have a good one.


----------



## Aravis60

Good morning all. It's a cool 58 degrees this morning in Ohio. Happy Kindle Day to all the K3 people!


----------



## Linda S. Prather Author

Good morning everyone.  Kentucky is cool this morning, a sure sign that fall is in the air.


----------



## geoffthomas

Good Thursday Morning.
It is 61 in Derwoood, MD.
And we expect a high of 84.
Sunny and nice today.

Off to work.


----------



## Tip10

Good Kindle Morning from St Louis
Temps with 5's in the first number and a wee bit of ground fog this morning -- definitely nice to see and feel.
Staying in the 80's today but may pop back into the 90's over the weekend but fall is definitely on the way.


----------



## Margaret

Good morning, everyone!  It is a sunny morning outside of Philadelphia and promioses to be a beautiful, late summer day in the low eighties.  Congratulations to all the K-3 Kindlers!  Enjoy them!  Have a great Thursday!


----------



## Michael Crane

Good Morning, everybody!  Taking today and tomorrow off of work.  Was originally going to go on vacation with my parents and brother this week, but Jury Duty kind of messed that up.  At least I don't have to go again!

Sadly, later today I may have to take one of my hamsters to the vet again.  She seems a little sickly, as of late.  She's over 8 months old, so I know she's getting up there in hamster age, but I'd still like to see if there's something I can do.


----------



## caracara

Good morning all! And congrats to all the new K3 owners!!
Cooler in Texas, Im sure that will change soon.
Football season has started... And being the good person I am I get to go to the JV game tonight. 

Hope everyone has a fun, productive, non-distracted (by some package) Thursday.


----------



## loonlover

Good morning all.  IT is 65 going to the mid 80s today.  Really pleasant feeling this morning.

Have a great day.


----------



## Andra

Good morning friends.  Today is the final day of our meetings. My mini-vacation starts tomorrow!


----------



## Annalog

Good morning everyone. Hoping everyone has a wonderful Thursday!


----------



## Daniel Arenson

Morning everyone!  I hope you can already smell the weekend.


----------



## luvmy4brats

Good morning everyone. Just checking in before I go crawl back in bed. I've had a pretty rough night. 

I hope you all have a good day.


----------



## Jeff

Sorry about your mom, Luv. Hang in there.


----------



## Tip10

luvmy4brats said:


> Good morning everyone. Just checking in before I go crawl back in bed. I've had a pretty rough night.
> 
> I hope you all have a good day.


Hang in there luv -- prayers be with you all.


----------



## Dawn McCullough White

Good morning, it's a mild 61 degrees here in NY and I'm looking forward to coffee.

Dawn


----------



## crebel

Good morning to all.  Beautiful weather here.

Leslie - wish I had a magic wand to exchange some of our 50+ inches of rain with your drought conditions and everyone could be happy.

Luv - Sending prayers and hugs for you.

Anna - Prayers and hugs of you too in preparation for your medical tests today and tomorrow.


----------



## drenee

Good Thursday morning. Son and family visiting for a few days. 
I missed a lot of KB yesterday. Heather, not sure what's going on with your mom, but I am thinking of you. Going to go read your old posts now. 
deb


----------



## intinst

Thinking of you and your mother today, Heather.


----------



## Jane917

Hello from central Washington. It will be another hot day here today.

This will be Day 4 of my new job. I will head back home this afternoon and work from home tomorrow. In the meantime, I have lost a bit of touch with KB.

Heather, sending warm wishes for your mom (and you). Recuperating vibes going out to Leslie's mom.

Have a good day, everone.


----------



## Sandra Edwards

Good morning everyone! As you may have already guessed...it's still hot out here in the desert, but I hear temps are supposed to drop by 20 degrees by the weekend. _Sweet_!

Congrats to all those who are receiving their K3s today 

And for those who are feeling blue...hope you find some inner peace.

Sandy


----------



## Susan in VA

Good morning, everyone!  Beautiful weather here, perfect for sitting outdoors.  My oft-repaired computer doesn't have an antiglare screen, else I'd be typing this from my deck...  

Much paperwork ahead today for DD's school.  Hoping everyone has a good, productive, and peaceful day.  (Have fun with your new toys, you K3 folks. )


----------



## 911jason

Susan in VA said:


> My oft-repaired computer doesn't have an antiglare screen, else I'd be typing this from my deck...


Not sure how bad you want to be out on the deck, but...

http://amzn.to/9mKAWe


----------



## Susan in VA

Thanks, Jason!  Actually I looked into covers like that earlier in the summer, and didn't find a satisfactory option.  As far I as could tell, there are two types...

One is a flexible film that sticks to the screen and can be removed and reapplied.  It requires careful cleaning of the screen before each use, and careful positioning.  I want to be able to put it on and take it off quickly and easily, like sunglasses, since ideally I'd be going back and forth between indoor and outdoor use several times a day.  (Leaving it on all the time isn't great because the film reduces the clarity/sharpness of the screen.)

The other is the same type of film in a frame (making it non-flexible). This kind doesn't stick to the screen itself, but is attached by the frame.  There are eight little holders that you stick around the outside of the screen and then slot the frame into.  But the holders stay on permanently, and they protrude into the screen area about 1/4", making them a bit of an eyesore when you're working indoors.  Also, the last time I checked there was not a frame size available that precisely fit my screen.  The best available was missing about 1/2" in height and 1" in width.  Not a lot, granted, but it still looked patched-together and would limit use.

I never gave this issue any thought when choosing the computer, since my old Sony HAD a no-glare screen...    this one, an HP, has a very shiny and reflective one which is totally unusable outdoors.

If you (or anyone!) know of another alternative (other than "use a different computer"), I'm all ears....


----------



## Ann in Arlington

Good Morning, Everyone! It's a beautiful day in Northern Virginia. . . . .

Susan, here's a page of screens that seem like they hang on the monitor but are easily removed:

http://www.thefind.com/computers/info-computer-screen-glare-shield


----------



## loonlover

Good morning all.  It is 58 degrees with an expected high of 90 today.  Should be a great day to sit looking out at beautiful downtown North Little Rock.  Well, maybe it is just a downtown to look at.  I may try to be at the door that a bit of the river is visible from today.  

Hope everyone has a great day.


----------



## Aravis60

Good morning. It's 51 degrees in Ohio this morning. I am thrilled because I'm not covered in hives this morning (first time in over a week). Have a great Friday, everyone.


----------



## Margaret

Good morning, everyone!  We have another sunny and comfortable day here outside of Philadelphia.  The heat is expected back for the weekend.  Aravis, it is good to hear that you are feeling better this morning.  Has anyone received their K3's as yet?  Enjoy your Fridays!


----------



## Leslie

Good morning everyone,

Beautiful and sunny here on the porch. 60 degrees and the sun is pouring in and keeping me warm. We are supposed to have another week of summer weather coming up, after a few cool days. Lovely! 

Hannah leaves for college tomorrow. I can't believe it. Mom is at the rehab facility and the cat is at the very luxurious cat boarding place. Life is slowly getting back to normal.

L


----------



## Tip10

G'Morning everybody.

Beautiful morning in St Louis -- had a gorgeous day yesterday and looking for more today.
Alas, the weekend is going back up to being a tad on the warm side for me though.

Susan, Look at privacy screens too -- they'll work to cut the glare also.  My boss uses one that's like a stiff mylar sheet that slides into 4 very low profile clips mounted on each side of the top and bottom.  He flexes the sheet to fit it in and it lays flat against the notebook screen.  The clips are thin enough not to interfere with the closing of the notebook.


----------



## Dawn McCullough White

Good morning, it's 57 degrees here in NY this morning.  It's been very brisk here lately, fall is seriously on the way.  And I have no pumpkins!  Is anyone else growing pumpkins in their garden?  I have a ton of vines and no fruit at all.  I think animals are eating the buds or something.  After all this I'm going to end up buying Halloween pumpkins!  Plans for today involve procuring baby Roborovski Hamsters.

Dawn


----------



## geoffthomas

Good Morning on a beautiful Friday.
It is 59 now in Derwood, MD going up to 81 later.
Sunny all day - so should be our disposition.


----------



## Michael Crane

Good Morning, everybody!  Have today off and plan to go into Chicago with my girlfriend.  Should be a nice day today!


----------



## Annalog

Goon morning from partly cloudy Arizona.
It is currently 69 F and 82% humidity with a predicted high of 86 F in Benson. In Tucson it is 75 F, 69 % humidity, and a high of 93 F. The chance of rain is 40%. More rain for Saturday.

I hope everyone has a wonderful Friday. Positive and healing energy for those who need it. Hoping all thumps turn into bumps.


----------



## 16205

Morning from Texas!


----------



## caracara

Good morning all.
High today of 97 predicted.
I am not jealous of the K3s I'm not.... Yes I am, after reading through 4 pages of excited people getting theirs, I want one. sigh

Have a terrific Friday everyone.


----------



## 911jason

Tip10 said:


> Susan, Look at privacy screens too -- they'll work to cut the glare also. My boss uses one that's like a stiff mylar sheet that slides into 4 very low profile clips mounted on each side of the top and bottom. He flexes the sheet to fit it in and it lays flat against the notebook screen. The clips are thin enough not to interfere with the closing of the notebook.


Good idea Tip10!









http://amzn.to/baqKNn

Looking at the first one in that list of search results, it says it's reversible and you can choose glossy or matte.


----------



## crebel

Good Morning to everyone.  Another beautiful day today.  Hope yours is safe and happy.

Chris


----------



## Jeff

Good morning from the heart of Texas. It's currently 70 degrees and shouldn't get much over 90 today.


----------



## Sean Sweeney

Good morning from the Commonwealth. Bright and sunny here; 67 degrees right now (no AC on!! Love it). A high of 78 expected. Now THIS is what the ideal summer should be!

Just saw Danielle and Earl and another tropic depression right behind them. Oy. 

Writing/revising today... my zombie novel from last year's NaNo needs tightening up and, I think, a major overhaul in the beginning.


----------



## Jane917

Good morning! It promises to be a cooler day here in central WA. I am working from home today after being on the road for 4 days. It was so nice to wake up in my own bed. Have a great day, everyone!


----------



## Susan in VA

Good morning  

Beautifully sunny out...  and all the windows are open again!  

Thank you Ann, Tip10, and Jason  --  lots more leads there!  --  I'll keep researching.  I like those that seem to just hang from the top.  Maybe I can find one of those around here to test out.  I appreciate the help!

Enjoy the day, everyone.


----------



## Sandra Edwards

Good morning from the desert. It's currently 58 with a projected high of 88. A bit cooler than its been of late, and I'm happy about that 

Hope everyone has a wonderful day!

Sandy


----------



## Michael Crane

Good morning.  Can't really sleep.  Still sad and shocked over my hamster dying.  

Watching some Angry Video Game Nerd videos to cheer up... then hopefully I'll sleep again.


----------



## Margaret

Good morning, everyone!  Sorry to hear about your hamster, Michael.  Hope Hannah gets settled into college smoothly, Leslie.  We will be having a sunny weekend in the Philadelphia area with the temperatures creeping into the low nineties.  Time for me to get the house in order before school really begins.  Enjoy your Saturdays.


----------



## Leslie

Good morning everyone,

58 degrees and beautiful and sunny here on the porch. Last evening, we went and visited mom in rehab--she seemed pretty cheery, overall. Then we went out to Ken's Place for some famous fried clams. Yummy as usual although the place was a madhouse--not so unusual for a Friday night. Then we came home and watched *Pirate Radio*--a really good movie. I recommend it.

We need to pack up the car and head down to Montserrat in an hour or two. We'll help Hannah get set up, have lunch, say goodbye and then head home to...our new life as empty nesters. I really can't believe it and I am getting sort of emotional. LOL.

And no, I am not taking up golf next week... 

L


----------



## Michael Crane

Margaret said:


> Good morning, everyone! Sorry to hear about your hamster, Michael.


Thanks. I really appreciate it. Hope you have a great day.


----------



## Jeff

Good morning from chilly central Texas.

Leslie, take it from me, the nest doesn't stay empty for very long.


----------



## Annalog

Good morning from southern Arizona.

Michael, I am sorry to hear about your hamster. I had a couple wonderful hamsters several years ago. We let our pets into our hearts, do the best we can for them, and miss them when they are gone. {{Hugs}}

It is currently 68 F and 90% humidity in Benson with an expected high of 85 F and 40% chance of rain and thunderstorms. In Tucson it is 72 F and 80% humidity with an expected high of 94 F. I need to drive to Tucson today but with the expected storms I hope to return home before they hit. If not, I will wait for them to finish. 

Have a safe and fun weekend.


----------



## Michael Crane

Annalog said:


> Good morning from southern Arizona.
> 
> Michael, I am sorry to hear about your hamster. I had a couple wonderful hamsters several years ago. We let our pets into our hearts, do the best we can for them, and miss them when they are gone. {{Hugs}}


Thank you very much. It is true. Her sister is still going on strong, so that makes me happy. As sad as I am right now, that still doesn't outweigh the joy that she gave me. Thanks for the hugs.


----------



## Ann in Arlington

Good Morning!  Another lovely day on tap for NoVa. . . . . .I'll probably spend it doing laundry, paying bills, and generally dealing with piles of paper. 

Leslie, empty nest is a good thing: it means you've done your job! 

Have a great one, everyone


----------



## Aravis60

Good morning, everybody. It's 56 and really sunny in Ohio right now and looks like it is headed for the mid-80s. Michael, I am sorry to hear about your hamster. It is never easy to lose a pet. 
I hope everyone has a great Saturday.


----------



## crebel

Good Morning everyone.  Looks to be a clear and slightly warmer day today.  Memorial service for my Dad at 1 p.m.  We are expecting a big crowd and it will be good to share memories and hugs.

Safe and happy day to all.

Chris


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Good Morning!

Chris--I'll be thinking of you at your memorial service.  Remember your dad with joy!  Hugs from up here in northern VA.

My knee is killing me, don't know what I did to it, but it started last night after dinner.  Guess I shouldn't have cooked dinner.  

Everyone have a great day.

Betsy


----------



## Ann in Arlington

Betsy the Quilter said:


> My knee is killing me, don't know what I did to it, but it started last night after dinner.


Maybe it was the mocha frostie at Panera?


----------



## loonlover

Good morning all.  Looks like it will be a lovely day today.

Michael, sorry to hear about your hamster.  We enjoy our pets while they are with us and do the best we can in taking care of them and mourn them when they are gone.  

Chris, will be thinking of you today.  It sounds like this service will be a celebration of your father's life.  Those bring good memories of both the contributions made by the honoree and the memorial service.

Hope everyone has a good Saturday.


----------



## Jane917

Jeff said:


> Good morning from chilly central Texas.
> 
> Leslie, take it from me, the nest doesn't stay empty for very long.


Amen!

I am so glad it is Saturday. Cool morning, will get get up to mid 70s today. A nice relief after days of hot hot.


----------



## Valmore Daniels

When I woke up this morning my girlfriend asked me, 'Did you sleep good?' I said 'No, I made a few mistakes.' --Stephen Wright.


----------



## intinst

Good Morning all. Taking LL out for donuts for breakfast. It's still hot and no rain in sight. Got the weekend off, not much planned. That's about it, take care everyone...
Oh and
I got my K3!


----------



## Sandra Edwards

Good morning everyone! Finally, the temps are going to be a bit milder today -- mid 70s 

Hope everyone has a wonderful day!

Sandy


----------



## Susan in VA

Good morning, everyone!

Another beautiful day here -- had breakfast waffles and tea on the deck -- and I'm going to try to get some outdoor reading time in this afternoon.

Chris, thinking of you today.

Michael, so sorry about your hamster. If you're feeling up to it, do you have a photo of her to share in the pet thread?



Betsy the Quilter said:


> My knee is killing me, don't know what I did to it,


Kneeling down on the concrete for the photo.

Enjoy the weekend!


----------



## Anne

Michael Crane said:


> Good morning. Can't really sleep. Still sad and shocked over my hamster dying.
> 
> Watching some Angry Video Game Nerd videos to cheer up... then hopefully I'll sleep again.


Sorry About your hamster dying Michael. I am a nanny and the little girl I take care of hamster died a couple weeks ago. We both were sad about it.


----------



## Andra

Morning all.
We had an unplugged day yesterday and I was surprised how much I missed my KB fix.
Michael, my condolences as well on the loss of your hamster.  ((hugs))
Chris, I'm thinking about you today.

When did Harvey turn on the location showing thing on the left??  I knew about the level changes, but I missed the discussion on actually showing this.  I like it.


----------



## Michael Crane

Susan in VA said:


> Michael, so sorry about your hamster. If you're feeling up to it, do you have a photo of her to share in the pet thread?


Thanks. I have some videos that I've uploaded of the both of them on the thread, but I also have a picture I can add. Will do that now.

Thanks everybody for the kind words. I really appreciate it.


----------



## geoffthomas

A late Good Morning on a nice Saturday.
It is 79 now in Derwood.  
Probably almost the high for the day.
Unless the sun peeks out from behind the clouds.

Have a great day.


----------



## Margaret

Good morning, everyone!  It is a comfortable 64 degrees out right now and we are heading up to 94 by this afternoon.  Heading out to take my Mom to church.  Enjoy your Sundays!


----------



## geoffthomas

Rise and shine.
Good Morning.
It is a beautiful Sunday in Derwood, MD.
63 now going up to 88.
Sunny all day.


----------



## Leslie

Good morning everyone,

A beautiful 63 degrees here on the back porch this morning. Lovely!

We got Hannah off to college without any problems. She has a fabulous room...on the corner with two windows, near the bathroom. Her roommate seems nice.

I said goodbye without crying, but did get a little teary last night  Oh well...a good night's sleep and I feel better.

L


----------



## loonlover

Good morning all.  

We have a 40% chance of rain today - I certainly hope that 40% occurs over my house.  We are almost 8 inches below normal for the year and you can really tell it.  I don't believe there will be any pretty fall colors to enjoy this year. 

Hope everyone has a great day!


----------



## Jeff

Good morning, everyone. Have a great Sunday.


----------



## Annalog

Good morning everyone. Hope everyone has a great Sunday.


----------



## crebel

Good Morning.  I am up, but not sure awake is accurate yet.  Looks to be a lovely weather day.

Leslie, glad you are feeling better about Hannah being off on her new adventures.  How soon until she comes home for a visit?

Everyone have a safe and happy day.

Chris


----------



## caracara

Good morning all.
Procrastinated on homework yesterday, so have to do it all today.

Hope everyone has a lovely Sunday.


----------



## Sandra Edwards

Good morning everyone! I'm all giddy because our projected high is around 68 today and we might even get some rain--it hardly ever rains here in the desert!

Hope everyone has a wonderful day 

Sandy


----------



## Valmore Daniels

Mornin' mornin'


----------



## Linda S. Prather Author

Good morning.  Gorgeous day in Lexington, KY.  Yesterday chased a 9 month old, 2 year old and 3 year old all day.  Every muscle in my body is sore.


----------



## Elmore Hammes

Good morning, all. A beautiful day in central Indiana, temps heading up near 90 with lots of sunshine and a bit of a breeze. Busy afternoon as we're tearing down the set from a successful two-week run of our local our local community theatre's production of Arsenic & Old Lace (I had a blast playing the evil brother, Jonathan Brewster). Hope everyone has a safe and enjoyable day.
Elmore


----------



## kevin63

74 degrees in Saint Louis, MO this morning.

Hope everyone has a great week!


----------



## Margaret

Good morning, everyone!  It is pleasant out this morning, but we will be in the nineties by this afternoon.  Vacation is over for me, since we have workshops all this week, and then the kids are back next week.  I just hope it cools down a little.  Thirty sweaty kids and no AC are sometimes hard to deal with.  Enjoy your Mondays.


----------



## loonlover

Good morning all.  

A high of only 86 for today - sounds really pleasant.  I may have to open the door and step outside the arena occasionally just to see how it feels.  We received a few light showers yesterday, but no real accumulation.  A 40% chance again today.

Hope everyone has a great start to the week.


----------



## Aravis60

Morning, everybody. It's 60 degrees in Ohio this morning and the Weather Channel says we will have highs in the low nineties today. I'm ready for fall. 


Margaret said:


> It is pleasant out this morning, but we will be in the nineties by this afternoon. Vacation is over for me, since we have workshops all this week, and then the kids are back next week. I just hope it cools down a little. Thirty sweaty kids and no AC are sometimes hard to deal with.


I know this feeling. I hope it cools down for you before your kids start back. My old classroom didn't have AC and was on the top floor of the building. Ugh, I don't miss that. Good luck with the beginning of your year. 
Have a great Monday,all.


----------



## Jeff

Happy Monday morning, everyone. It's already 81 here with a slight possibility of rain later.


----------



## Leslie

Good morning everyone,

69 degrees and sunny out here on the porch. Unfortunately, it's Monday which means work for me and I don't get to relax out here all day like I did yesterday. Oh well, even for an hour it's a great place to be!

L


----------



## Ann in Arlington

Good Morning!  Another hot one here in NoVa. . . .but the humidity is manageable, at least. . . . . .


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Good morning!

Yes, another hot one today in northern VA but I'll be quilting and preparing for a quilting lecture tomorrow in PA, so I'll manage to avoid it.  The heat yesterday was actually welcome as we had the "whole fam damily"  over and sent the kids to the neighbor's pool to spend a couple hours.  The cleanup from the madness continues this morning...  

Everyone have a great day!

Betsy


----------



## Michael Crane

Good Morning, everybody.  Time to play catch-up at work since I took a few days off... never the fun part of any job!  Oh well, at least I'll be busy.  Have a great day!


----------



## Andra

Happy Monday Everyone.
Please see Jeff's post above for the weather in my neck of the woods.
It's already starting - the whole my day is off because I was out all last week thing...  I left my teamaker at home... sniffs... at least I have some emergency tea bags, but still, how many other things did I forget and I just haven't noticed yet??


----------



## Annalog

Good morning everyone. Rain prediction is down to 20% but otherwise the weather is about the same. Have a good Monday.


----------



## Susan in VA

Good morning!

It's a hot day in NoVa, but we're heading to the beach!  Rehoboth (Delaware) is 2 1/2 hours from here.  Coming back tomorrow night.  No idea whether I'll be able to get online tonight....  

Have a good Monday, everyone.


----------



## Dawn McCullough White

Good morning everyone.  I did a lot of writing last night and I'm in an incredibly good mood  

Dawn


----------



## drenee

Good morning.  For the last several mornings I have tried to post from my phone, but I kept getting booted off before I could finish the post.  I may need to delete the KB app and reload it.  
Son and his family went home yesterday afternoon.  I miss the sound of little voices.  But I do have a transcript to finish today.  
I had a sonagram on Friday of the right breast.  I have to have a needle biopsy in October.  They wanted to do it sooner, but we could not find a date between their schedule and my schedule until then.  
I've been trying to find Heather's posts about her mom.  
deb


----------



## Michael Crane

Dawn McCullough White said:


> Good morning everyone. I did a lot of writing last night and I'm in an incredibly good mood
> 
> Dawn


That'll always put you in a good mood.


----------



## Jeff

drenee said:


> I've been trying to find Heather's posts about her mom.


The thump and prayer threads, unfortunately.


----------



## crebel

Good Morning from SE Iowa.  Hot and muggy expected here today.  The new air conditioning/furnace should be installed sometime this week.  I will be very thankful when we have central air again.

Everyone have a safe and happy day.  Susan, enjoy the beach!

Deb posted before I did.  Glad you had a good visit with your son and his family.  I have been thinking about Heather and her Mom too.  Did anybody hear over the weekend.  Deb, I think it was Friday when she posted that she got to Vegas and her Mom regained conciousness and recognized her - that was good news!


----------



## derek alvah

Good morning to all, from Alabama. Just waiting for my kindle to arrive today. Hope everyone has a great day.


----------



## Sandra Edwards

Good morning everyone! The weekend was a nice reprieve, but we're back in the high temps again today.

Hope everybody has a wonderful day!

Sandy


----------



## geoffthomas

It was 65 when I got up and is headed toward 90s today.
Nice and sunny in Derwood, Md.
Had a busy weekend with a LOT of physical labor.
Slipped in a Granddaughter 2year Birthday yesterday.

Leslie - I agree that early morning is perhaps the best porch time.  But I was too rushed this am to go out on it.  Sigh.

Susan - enjoy Rehobeth.  My favorite beach place.  I especially like the crepe place - nice couple that own it.  And yes you know I have "chatted them up".

Have a great day.


----------



## Leslie

This is the way my week is beginning....










Grrrr....


----------



## intinst

Oh, Leslie, that's terrible! What happened?


----------



## Jeff

Shake it.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

That's terrible!!!

Looks like a cracked screen, Leslie.  Call KCS...(which I'm sure you have.)

Betsy


----------



## Michael Crane

Leslie said:


> This is the way my week is beginning....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Grrrr....


Bummer... talk about a rough way to get the week started.


----------



## drenee

Thank you, Jeff.  I think I found everything.  I'm definitely giving my cell number to some folks so they can text me when something like this comes up.  Some of you are my friends on FB too, so please feel free to contact me there also if something comes up with one of our "regulars".  I don't check FB, but I do have a notification on my messages.

Leslie, that is terrible.  I hope CS replaces IMMEDIATELY.
deb


----------



## Margaret

Good morning, everyone!  We have a typical August day here - sunny and hot.  Leslie, can they replace your new Kindle right away, or do you have to go on a waiting list?  What a disappointment!  Another in-service day for me.  Enjoy your Tuesdays!


----------



## Thea J

Good morning from Duluth, where it was so hot yesterday that I think I suffered heat prostration. Well. after work I came home, sank into a heap and didn't move. I don't really know what heat prostration is but it felt like that sounds.

Leslie, the sight of that screen is so sad. I hope it can be replaced pronto.

It's raining here, but tomorrow promises low 70s and bright sunshine.

Have fun, everyone!


----------



## Leslie

Good morning everyone,

70 degrees and another lovely morning on the porch.

My new Kindle arrived at 10:37 am yesterday. By 10:48 I was on the phone with Brittany from CS. When she asked, "How long have you owned your Kindle?" I said, "Ten minutes!!" and she laughed. I would have laughed too except I was so incredibly po'ed that the screen was broken.

I think it must have been damaged in transit. See the gouge on the box?










The inside didn't appear damaged, but whatever made that hole must have been heavy enough and hit the box with enough force that it cracked the screen. Down in the lower left hand corner--see the black area?--that eventually cleared and I could see the % marker changing as I changed the page.

A new Kindle is on the way and will be delivered today by FedEx. Unfortunately, FedEx is not as predictable as UPS in terms of the time they will arrive. UPS is always there between 10:30 and 10:45. FedEx shows up any ol'time, usually not until after lunch.

L


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Good Morning!

Leslie--glad to hear a new one is on the way, what a bummer!!!  I didn't realize yesterday that you had just received it.  Let us know when the new one gets there.

Off to Fawn Grove, PA today to give a lecture on quilts...hubby is coming along as chauffeur.

Betsy


----------



## Leslie

drenee said:


> I had a sonagram on Friday of the right breast. I have to have a needle biopsy in October. They wanted to do it sooner, but we could not find a date between their schedule and my schedule until then.
> 
> deb


Deb, I always take it as a good sign that if they are not rushing to get you in there instantly for the procedure, they are not really worried--if that's any reassurance.

Is this a guided needle biopsy in the OR? Don't let them talk you into a sterotactic one in radiology. It's embarrassing, uncomfortable, and if you are like me, you'll end up in the OR anyway.

L


----------



## Leslie

Betsy the Quilter said:


> Good Morning!
> 
> Leslie--glad to hear a new one is on the way, what a bummer!!! I didn't realize yesterday that you had just received it. Let us know when the new one gets there.
> 
> Off to Fawn Grove, PA today to give a lecture on quilts...hubby is coming along as chauffeur.
> 
> Betsy


Yes, this is the Kindle I received with overnight Prime shipping. HA! I did get a refund for the $3.99 since overnight Prime was anything but.

L


----------



## Dawn McCullough White

Good morning everyone  

It's already warm here today, and headed into the low 90's.  Supposed to be hot here all week!  YAY there's still some summer left!!

Dawn


----------



## Linda S. Prather Author

Good morning everyone.  Hope you have a wonderful Tuesday.  On the road again.


----------



## caracara

Good morning all.

It's hot here.

Leslie~ Good luck with your new Kindle, hope this one works out a bit better!

So yesterday, my alarm went off at 645, the next thing I know it was 745, oops.  I am doing much better this morning.

Hope everyone has a wonderful Tuesday.


----------



## Annalog

Good morning everyone. My night was too short but it was my fault; I stayed up to late when I had to wake up early.  Hope everyone has a great Tuesday.


----------



## loonlover

Good morning all.  Cloudy this morning but only a 20% chance of rain today.  High around 90.

Appointment at the podiatrist this morning and whether I have therapy this afternoon will be decided at that visit. 

Hope every one has a great day!


----------



## Andra

Good Morning from mostly cloudy Austin, TX where it's already 81 degrees.  I'm at work and the good news is that the building AC is set to "meat locker" so it really doesn't matter how hot it is outside!
My routine got all out of whack last week and it's hard to get back.  I missed the treadmill again this morning - guess what I get to do when I get home from work...
I hope you all have a wonderful Tuesday.


----------



## Jeff

Good morning, everyone. Nothing exciting happening in the heart of Texas. Those of you in the path of Hurricane Earl, batten down the hatches.


----------



## Thea J

"Meat locker" sounds wonderful, Andra.


----------



## Valmore Daniels

\yawn \stretch Morning ... lemme get a coffee ...


----------



## Andra

Thea J said:


> "Meat locker" sounds wonderful, Andra.


considering our choices are "sauna" and "meat locker" - I definitely agree. I can always throw on one of my emergency sweaters and switch to hot tea...


----------



## drenee

Good Tuesday morning.  It's a lovely mild morning here in beautiful West Virginia.  
I'm working on the patio till the sun makes it way over the trees and chases me inside.
Finishing up a transcript for the Board of Education hearing I did a couple of weeks ago. 
I'm thinking this is the last free lance job I do.  All of these wonderful days I could be reading and enjoying the last lazy days of summer.  

Sending safe travel wishes to Heather as she returns home today.  
deb


----------



## Jane917

Good morning, nice, partly cloudy day here. Today will be my first day in the preschool of my new school district. It is CHILD FIND day, and I will be screening/evaluating three year olds to see if they qualify for special education services. I have my combat-durable clothes on, and am ready to go!


----------



## crebel

Good Morning.  Air conditioner guys are here already this a.m.  If they are able to get everything replaced and running today, I am absolutely going for "meat locker" tonight!  More rain expected today, pray that it is minor showers.

Safe travels to everyone heading somewhere.  

Leslie, I hope your new kindle gets there early today and is in perfect condition.  How does Amazon always know which one is yours to delay shipping, break in transit, etc?  You had similar trouble with the K2 launch, didn't you?

Happy day to all.


----------



## geoffthomas

Good Morning from Derwood, MD.
It is the same today as yesterday.

Leslie - so sorry about the breakage, glad to hear a new K3 is on the way.
Heather - travel mercies.
Deb - we will expect the best.
Chris - always good to have the AC fixed.
Jane - good luck with the preschool.
LL - seeing the podiatrist is the first "step" to becoming all better.
Jeff - glad to hear all is well in TX.
Andra - glad to hear you are back from vacation safely.
Anna - keep the chics healthy.

all: have a great day.


----------



## intinst

Good Morning! I made it almost a month before overtime started at work. 10 hour days and will most likely work two of the three days for the three day holiday weekend. Busy for the rest of the year, too. The last two weeks they were asking people if they wanted to leave early. Such is life in the aviation field. Other than that, doing well, the knee continues to improve.


----------



## Sandra Edwards

Good morning everyone!

Hope there's a great day in store for all 

Sandy


----------



## Leslie

crebel said:


> Leslie, I hope your new kindle gets there early today and is in perfect condition. How does Amazon always know which one is yours to delay shipping, break in transit, etc? You had similar trouble with the K2 launch, didn't you?


I had forgotten about that (although it is probably all documented in a thread here somewhere...LOL). The UPS truck couldn't get up the road to our parking lot--it was blocked by a snowplow or something--and the shipping status changed to "customer not there" or whatever. But I called and complained and he came back at 3 pm so I did receive my K2 that day...just later than a lot of other folks.

That's the one that the corner popped open on after I had owned it for two months. The replacement is the one I am using now...still going strong. One of the social workers at the Free Clinic offered to buy it from me if I wanted to sell it. I am still not sure what I am going to do with it.

L


----------



## Margaret

Good morning, everyone!  I am up early today and it is 70 degrees outside already.  Temperatures are expected to be near 100 by this afternoon - very warm for our area.  I will certainly appreciate my AC when I get home from school today.  Chris, I hope that your house is finally more comfortable for you.  Leslie, did the replacement K3 arrive in good shape?  Heather, hopefully you are home with husband and kids, and your Mom continues to get better.  Jane, best of luck for the new school year.  Keep cool and enjoy your Wednesdays.


----------



## Aravis60

Good morning. 62 with an expected high of ninety in the Buckeye State today. I am so ready for fall. I hope everything went well with Leslie's new kindle and that everyone has a great Wednesday.


----------



## lonestar

Good morning everyone.  It will be hot again in north Texas today.  We've had threats of rain but no rain.  It would be nice to settle the dust and clean the air.  Still, it is going to be a wonderful day.


----------



## kevin63

80 degrees and raining all day today and tomorrow expected.

Happy Hump Day!


----------



## loonlover

Kevin, feel free to send some rain our way.  

It is 73 going to 92 today with partly cloudy skies.  No chance of precipitation shown.

The podiatrist injected the foot yesterday.  Hopefully this will take care of it for a while.  I know that the plantar fasciitis will return at some point, but maybe it will be years between episodes again.  Off to see a neurologist today as I have been having numbness in a little finger.  It may be carpal tunnel or tennis elbow - I try not to think of any other possibilities.  Either of these could be likely as I was a data entry operator for many, many years.  (Yeah, this household seems to be falling apart.)

Hope everyone has a great Wednesday.


----------



## drenee

Good Wednesday morning.  Another hot day in northern WV.  
Heather's FB page says she got home about 4 hours ago.  Hopefully she gets to sleep for a while.

Have a great day, KB friends.
deb


----------



## Annalog

Good morning everyone. Hope you have wonderful Wednesday.

Geoff, the chickens seem very healthy but some are a bit battle-scarred. I hope to ease that some this weekend.


----------



## Jeff

Good September morning from deep in the heart of Texas. It's 80 going to be 100 with 10-20% chance of rain. Have a great Wednesday.


----------



## Leslie

Margaret said:


> Leslie, did the replacement K3 arrive in good shape?


Yes, it did. Thanks for asking! It's so much smaller than my K2. And the screen is gorgeous. I can't believe how crisp and dark it is.

Another scorcher here today in Maine. We are officially in a heat wave---first since 1999. We also broke the temperature record yesterday (94 degrees in Portland). The previous record had been set in 1969.

My office doesn't have air conditioning and is absolutely miserable in weather like this. I'd stay home if I could but the work I need to do is on the big computer in my "gates of hell" office. Sigh...

L


----------



## Brenda Carroll

Good Morning All.  A great start.  77 degrees which is below 80 for a change.  Off to a doctor's appointment on this first day of September.  Happy Harvest everyone.  It seems there is always so little time between here and Christmas.  Keep an eye on those storms on the East Coast.  They could be very dangerous.  Have a great day!


----------



## crebel

Good Morning to all.  Still no air conditioning here, but should have it up and running sometime today.  It cooled off nicely last night, but the breezes were running east/west and all of our windows are north/south so not a lot of cooling in the house.  Lots of rain here again during the night, but the creek managed to stay within its banks for the time being.

Deb, thanks for letting us know Luv made it home safe and sound.  I hope she has a restful day.

Have a happy day and stay safe everybody.

Chris


----------



## geoffthomas

Good Morning from Derwood, MD.
(and yes I am not actually IN Derwood at the moment).
Another warm sunny day here in the Nation's Capital.

Leslie so glad to hear about the new K3. 
Today will be rewarded with a decent amount of porch time after dinner.
And if there is no breeze, the twin porch ceiling fans will go in what my wife calls "turbo" mode - we make our own breeze.
Got to enjoy every porch minute while we can.

Enjoy the day all.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Good Morning (it's still morning, right? *checks clock* Yes, it is. )

Glad to hear Heather got home OK and that Leslie's Kindle got there ok.  We had a good trip to PA yesterday, though it was still hot there  .  My lecture was well received, my husband looked at a railroad for sale (he didn't buy it  ) and we met some fun people!  Going to be a hot one here in northern VA, though it's still pleasant enough now, we're going to hide inside today.

Everyone have a great day!

Betsy


----------



## Sandra Edwards

Good morning everyone! Happy September . For me, that means cooler temps are on the way...soon.

Hope everybody has a grand day!

Sandy


----------



## intinst

Good morning all, (barely still for me.) Starting overtime is always hard for me, takes a few days to get in a groove. Went to bed at about 4 am , got up in time to eat lunch an it will soon be time to go back and do it again. Very warm still and that also drains the energy levels. I hope I want be dealing with that much longer since September is here. Hope everyone has a great day.


----------



## Andra

Well, I missed the morning again... I got to work and got busy and then it was lunchtime.
But for state agencies in Texas, today is the beginning of our fiscal year, so Happy New Year everyone!
Glad to hear that Heather made it home safely.


----------



## drenee

Good Thursday morning, KB friends.
70 degrees already and another hot day in store.  
In court today for criminal cases.  
I know you were resting, but we did miss you yesterday, Heather.  Hope there is even better news about mom today.
East coasters in the path of Earl, please be prepared and be careful.
deb


----------



## Aravis60

Good morning, everyone. It is 64 degrees in Ohio this morning, The Weather Channel says 91 for today, but it looks like it is going to start cooling off tomorrow. The weekend highs are only going to be in the 70s, which sounds great to me.


----------



## lonestar

Good morning.  We missed most of the rain yesterday.  We did get some but very little.  We could see it raining in the distance.  So close!  But all is not lost, we have another chance of rain this evening.

Have a wonderful day.


----------



## Michael Crane

Good Morning, everybody!  Is it Friday, yet?  No?  Thursday, you say?  Okay, we're getting closer, at least!

Crummy and raining outside, but we need the rain.

Have a great day!


----------



## Margaret

Good morning, everyone!  Michael it is only Thursday.  Please don't rush the week.  School officially begins NEXT week, so I need to take this one slowly. More sunny and hot weather outside of Philadelphia for today.  It is expected to be cooler for the weekend though.  Our inservice today is in an air conditioned meeting room, so I am not complaining.  Heather, you are still in my prayers.  Have a happy and safe Thursday!


----------



## crebel

Good Morning!  Of course now that we have air conditioning again it is blessedly cooler.  Most of the rain missed us as well, but that is a good thing here.  I am keeping all of you in the path of Earl in my thoughts and prayers.

Have a safe and happy Thursday.


----------



## Tip10

Good morning -- nice cooling rain falling in St Louis.  

And yes, Michael, for some of us today IS Friday and this weekend has 3 Saturdays and a Sunday!!
Last day of work for me this week -- be back Tuesday and the weather here is supposed to be absolutely gorgeous -- sunny and mid to upper 70's.

Here's to a great Labor Day Weekend everybody!!


----------



## Leslie

Good morning everyone,

Another hot day is in store for us today--high of 94. It is 75 already here on the porch. It's a Free Clinic day for me which means I get to enjoy the air conditioning.

Have a good Thursday, everyone!

L


----------



## Michael Crane

Margaret said:


> Good morning, everyone! Michael it is only Thursday. Please don't rush the week.


I don't think I have that power... if I did, there wouldn't be any Mondays.


----------



## Jeff

It's still Thursday in Texas and raining. Watch out for Earl, Fiona and Gaston. Oh - and good morning.


----------



## caracara

Good morning.
I am looking forward to 3 day weekend, not class. Somehow it always works out where I get a lot of homework one day and none the next, and I'm not smart enough to work on it early...
Have a great Thursday everyone.


----------



## Andra

Happy Thursday!  Margaret, I'm sorry you want this week to go slowly - it's been a rough week for me and I'd just as soon see the last of it.  At least today appears to be starting out better.  I found a good traffic window today and had an easy commute and it's cloudy and 77 degrees.  We have rain in the forecast (Jeff, don't hog it all) and I'd like it to blow through.  Then maybe my allergies would clear up a bit.
I hope you all have a wonderful day.


----------



## Annalog

Good morning everyone from southern Arizona.  have today and tomorrow off from work to drive to Phoenix with my Mom and sister in Tucson to visit with my SIL and a nephew who are flying in from San Jose.

In Benson it is currently 64 F with 63% humidity and a predicted high of 98 F. In Tucson it is 71 F, 50%, and 104 F while in Phoenix it is 81 F, 35%, and 107 F. Sunny and no rain for the next two days.

Have a safe and happy Thursday.


----------



## loonlover

It is 75 going to 94 with a 20% chance of rain, but it looks like the rain is going to go around us again.  The weekend forecast shows highs in the mid-eighties.  Looking forward to that.

Heel does not hurt this morning and it is not as swollen.  I'm still walking with a slight limp that I think is due to the swelling.

The company I retired from has an annual luncheon for all retirees.  That is where I'll be for a couple of hours today.   Since the ones I go to lunch with on a monthly basis go together, however, I'll be out of the house for 4-5 hours.  

Have a great Thursday and stay safe.


----------



## Sandra Edwards

Good morning all --

Hope everyone has a wonderful day!

Sandy


----------



## lonestar

Good morning again.  I posted earlier that we missed the rain.  I was WRONG.  We got a good rain last night.  I don't usually sleep that soundly.  Nice and we have a chance again today.  I hope it drowns the grasshoppers that have been eating everything all summer.

Have a wonderful day.


----------



## Susan in VA

^^^ I think grasshoppers survive _everything_. 

Good morning, all!

We had fun at the beach (geoff, where's that crepe place? will try it next time!) and arrived back home just before midnight on Tuesday. Took it easy yesterday and slept in, and added a pool-slug day to the mini-vacation. And since my mom was on "lifeguard duty" at the pool yesterday, I actually got a glorious three-hour block of reading time... can't remember when that last happened!  

Today -- currently 81, headed for 92, humidity 65%. Supposed to cloud over a bit later today, I wonder whether that's from the outer reaches of Earl? Guess I should go check the full forecast.

Hope everyone has a good Thursday, whether you want it to go quickly or to linger...


----------



## geoffthomas

Susan,
It is Cafe Papillon on Penny Lane.
http://cafepapillon.com/index.php
I have become familiar with Maya and her husband Jerome.
Neat place. I spend time talking to Jerome so that I can watch him make the crepes and try to figure out how to improve my technique.

Just sayin.....


----------



## Susan in VA

I must have walked right past it...  I'll be sure to look out for it next time!  Crepes, yum...


----------



## Sean Sweeney

Morning all.... just waiting on Earl.


----------



## loonlover

Good morning all.  

An easy day at the arena expected today.  Foot is not hurting yet this morning and doesn't seem to be quite as swollen.  I didn't feel like I was limping quite as much.  We'll see how it does after I've walked around the arena some.

Those in the path of Earl please try to stay safe.

Hope everyone has a great day.


----------



## drenee

66 this morning and only going to 88.  It went to 93 yesterday.  I'm hoping the 5 degree difference makes it more comfortable to be outside.  
Thinking of all of you on the East Coast.  
Heather, how is mom doing? 
Leslie, how is Hannah doing?
Have a wonderful Friday, KB friends.
deb


----------



## Aravis60

Happy Friday! It's 66 degrees outside right now and it is supposed to get up 81 today with a 40% chance of thunderstorms. It was hot yesterday, and I'm looking forward to the cooler weather that is predicted for this weekend. I hope everyone has a great holiday weekend.


----------



## Margaret

Good morning, everyone!  It is cloudy today and a bit cooler.  LL, I am happy to hear that your foot seems to be improving.  Leslie, how was your first week as an empty nester?  I am going out to breakfast with teacher friends to enjoy the last Friday of summer vacation.  Enjoy your Fridays.


----------



## lonestar

Good morning everyone and happy Friday to you.  We mostly missed an enormous storm but got to watch an incredible lightening dance.  It was truly awesome.  While it was a little scary, it was beautiful.

Have a wonderful day.


----------



## Vegas_Asian

Friday....sleep. Need sleep. Why must I work so early


----------



## Michael Crane

Good Morning and Happy Friday!  Get to see my girlfriend today.  She had a cold earlier this week, but think she's doing better, so already that means today will be a good day.  

Have a great Labor Day weekend, everybody!


----------



## Ann in Arlington

Good Morning. . .well the weather widget says it's currently 72 going to 92.  BUT it also indicates a sunny hot day.  Really, though, it's kind of overcast. . . .we are seeing the outer upper clouds of Earl. . . .no precipitation, but no sunshine either. . . . .but it's early, and if Earl moves off quickly it may brighten up later. 

And, of course, the weather guys on TV are standing in the middle of the hurricane telling people to not go out into the hurricane. . .


----------



## caracara

Good morning all.
Yesterday it rained and there was thunder, but by the time swim practice rolled around there was blue sky, I swear there is a bubble over the pool.... Oh well practice was pretty fun we were just doing drills.

Hope everyone enjoys there Fridays, and the three-day weekend!


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Good morning!

S'posed to be in the 90s this morning but cool off later as Earl moves by and the cold front from the midwest pushes in.  Hope it doesn't hit the coast too hard... Stay safe everyone.

Quilting today...

Betsy


----------



## Andra

Good Morning and Happy Friday from cool and rainy Austin, TX.
It's about 73 degrees right now and it looks like we are only supposed to get up to the mid 80s.  So we are getting a little taste of fall-like weather here.
All of you who are in the path of Earl are in my thoughts and prayers.  I hope you ride it out with minimal damages.


----------



## Jeff

Good morning, everyone. It's 75 going toward 86 in the heart of Texas.


----------



## Annalog

Good morning from Arizona. The day in Phoenix will be sunny with highs between 110 and 112 F while Tucson will be 103 F and Benson will be 95 F. ( One of the reasons we moved to Benson is the cooler temperatures.  )

Have a safe and happy Friday..


----------



## Leslie

Good morning everyone,

The heat wave continues, although it is quite pleasant on the porch this morning. Hurricane Earl is supposed to hit us tonight although from the sounds of it, it is likely to be just a storm by the time the wind and rain gets to Maine.

Hannah called from college last night. She sounded happy and excited. She is not coming home for the weekend (she thought she might, since it is Labor Day). Instead she is staying there, hanging out with friends, and working on her art.

It's all good.

L


----------



## crebel

Good Morning to all.  Only 55 this morning heading to just 72 degrees with forecast of an almost perfect weather Labor Day weekend.

Add my thoughts and prayers to everyone in Earl's path.  Stay safe and happy.


----------



## Sandra Edwards

Good morning, all -- it not such a great day for me...but I'm hoping that everyone else has a wonderful day!


Sandy


----------



## drenee

Sandy, I'm sorry you're having a not so good day.  Hope it gets better.
deb


----------



## Tip10

Morning all -- a Grand and Glorious day -- don't have to work, bright sunny skies outside with a temp of 68 and a gentle breeze blowing -- doesn't get any better than this!

What's this -- Susan actually got in the FIRST post in the Good Morning thread!!! 



Susan in VA said:


> I must have walked right past it... I'll be sure to look out for it next time! Crepes, yum...


----------



## crebel

Tip10 said:


> What's this -- Susan actually got in the FIRST post in the Good Morning thread!!!


Don't be starting rumors! Look again, it's really the LAST post of yesterday  



Susan in VA said:


> I must have walked right past it... I'll be sure to look out for it next time! Crepes, yum...


----------



## Susan in VA

Chris, it probably wasn't even my last post of the evening.  

If posting after midnight counts as "first of the day", then I can manage that most days...  

This morning we had to be out MUCH too early for assorted school-related paperwork, which ended up taking until past 3 PM.  More to come on Tuesday.  Between DD's school and mine, and assorted other annoying-but-necessary chores, I'm heartily sick of forms and applications and copies and more copies.  Paperwork burnout.


----------



## ClickNextPage

12:41 am, haven't been to bed yet, yahoo!!!!


----------



## mlewis78

Good morning.  Thought I'd make the first post of the day.  Haven't gone to bed yet.  Worked last night until 12:45 am; got home at 1:30.


----------



## Ann in Arlington

Having gone to bed, slept all night, AND gotten up. .  .I can legitimately say "good morning!"  

Beautiful day:  cool now, not expected to gt much above 80 all day, low humidity and sunny. . .  .PERFECT.


----------



## lonestar

Good morning everyone.  It feels wonderfully cool this morning.  We are expecting high 80's today- a wonderful change from triple digits.  Ahhhh!


----------



## drenee

Good morning.  Wonderful cool breeze this morning.  
Have a wonderful Saturday, KB friends.  
deb


----------



## Margaret

Good morning, everyone!  Beautiful sunny and breezy day for us as well.  We are having carpet installed in the basement so there is lot of banging going on.  Finishing our basement has been an ongoing project since the spring for us, and once the carpet is in it will finally look like a room.  We have lived here for 23 years - so it is about time.  Sandy, I hope today is a better one for you.  MLewis, did a job finally come through for you?  I know you have been searching for one.  Enjoy your Saturdays, and have a good holiday weekend!


----------



## mlewis78

Hi Margaret.  Nothing permanent for me yet.  Just temping day to day and week to week.  I did have 5 shifts this week, which is the most I've had all summer.

I turned off the AC for a while and I'm feeling an occasional breeze through the window.  We were lucky not to get rain and wind.  I think that Earl was too far east to bother us.


----------



## Leslie

Good morning everyone,

72 degrees and a bit humid here on the porch this morning. Hurricane Earl turned out to be just a mediocre rainstorm for us here in Maine. The good news is, two big cruise ships came to town to ride out the storm in our sheltered harbor. One had 3000 passengers and 1200 crew members and will be here for 30 hours. Good business for the shops downtown, LL Bean and points beyond!

L


----------



## Valmore Daniels

Morning -


----------



## Andra

Good Morning Everyone.  It's lovely outside - temps are in the 70s and the sun is just starting to break through the trees.
We are traveling today to a family BBQ - it's Daddy's 65th birthday and he wanted a party...
The retirement home of my parents definitely does not have high-speed internet and cell service is spotty so I'll probably be a bit scarce for the next few days.
I hope all of you have a wonderful weekend.


----------



## Jeff

Good morning from the heart of Texas. It's 66 right now, going toward 90. Have a great Labor Day weekend.


----------



## loonlover

It is 55 going to 83 today with clear skies.  Sounds like it will be a gorgeous day with tomorrow about the same.  

II didn't come to bed until after 4:30 so I'm going to let him sleep as late as he can.  He can still take me out for breakfast - it just may be lunch time when we head out.

Hope everyone has a safe and enjoyable Labor Day Weekend.


----------



## crebel

Good Morning all.  Sounds like everyone has nice weekend plans.  We will be working on the house and watching college football (Go Hawks!).

Stay safe and happy.


----------



## Jane917

Good morning from sunny central Washington state. I am thankful it is a long weekend. The garden needs a lot of attention. 

I am happy to hear that the east coast escaped the fury of Earl. Watch out Nova Scotia!

Have a good weekend, all!


----------



## Annalog

Good morning all. It looks to be a hot and sunny weekend in southern Arizona. There were some very short, but intense, storms late yesterday while we were driving back from Phoenix. We stopped at Picacho Peak and browsed the gift shop to wait out a dust storm.  We missed all of the storms.  I then waited a bit at my Mom's house before leaving for home. That let most of the highway to Benson dry and there were only a couple wet spots left when I drove home. 

Hope everyone has a wonderful weekend.


----------



## Susan in VA

I'll pretend I'm on Central Time and say good morning. 

Beautiful weather here today! Had breakfast on the deck, and am looking around for paperwork projects that I can do out on my deck as well. (The choice is between proofreading and tax stuff.) Or maybe just do some yardwork. We have all our school supplies ready and clothes picked out for the first day of school , so the weekend is all ours for relaxing! <touch wood that no major disruptions occur...>

Enjoy the long weekend, everyone!


----------



## Ann in Arlington

If you're going to do paperwork. . .you'll need paperweights. . . .'cause it's gorgeous out. . .but breezy. . . . I've opened all my windows to let the fresh air in. . . . .bye bye A/C. . . .


----------



## Susan in VA

True, I noticed that at breakfast.  Breezier than it's been in weeks.  Wonder whether that's a few straggler breezes from Earl...

I think a teacup will make a fine paperweight.


----------



## Ann in Arlington

Mostly I think it's the low pressure coming in from the north west.  . . . .in concert with the high pressure moving off to the east. . . . . .

But whatever the reason, it sure is nice. 

Teacups work well until you want to drink out of them.


----------



## geoffthomas

Good Morning from Derwood, MD.
Taking a break so thought I would post.
It is 74 now beautiful work day.
So I am "digging out" 15 6inch by 3-4foot concrete piers that I put in 7 years ago.
Long story, lots of labor.

See ya.


----------



## Daniel Arenson

Morning everyone!  Heading off soon to gf's house... have a great long weekend!


----------



## Susan in VA

Ann in Arlington said:


> But whatever the reason, it sure is nice.


Yes!! So why aren't you out in it?

I'm taking my work out there now. No antiglare screen yet, though, so just paperwork that's actually on paper.


----------



## Ann in Arlington

Susan in VA said:


> Yes!! So why aren't you out in it?
> 
> I'm taking my work out there now. No antiglare screen yet, though, so just paperwork that's actually on paper.


I have the window open and the breeze is blowing in. . . effectively, I AM out in it!

But I will head out in a bit to read some. . . . .


----------



## intinst

Ann in Arlington said:


> *Having gone to bed, slept all night, AND gotten up. . .*I can legitimately say "good morning!"
> 
> Beautiful day: cool now, not expected to gt much above 80 all day, low humidity and sunny. . . .PERFECT.


I did all that, but since I didn't get to bed till 4:30AM, I can't legitimately say Good Morning but I will anyway. 
Long night, I do get the next three off though. Just don't handle the 10 hour days as well as I used to.


----------



## lonestar

Good morning everyone.  It's a beautiful morning in North Texas.  Great sunrise and much nicer temperatures.  I'm looking forward to getting much done today.


----------



## Leslie

Good morning everyone,

61 degrees, not a cloud in the sky and a lovely breeze here on the porch. It's a beautiful Sunday! Have a great day, everyone...

L


----------



## loonlover

Beautiful here this morning.  50 degrees going to a high of 86.

Hope everyone has a great Sunday.


----------



## DLs Niece

Good Morning all.  It is a beautiful cool morning here in Southern Ontario.  I have all the windows open for a change and I'm just loving it.


----------



## Jeff

Good morning, everyone. Very pleasant in the heart of Texas. Have a great Sunday.


----------



## drenee

Good Sunday morning.  Beautiful breeze coming through my bedroom window this morning.  
Having my tea in bed and being lazy today.  
deb

Heather, thinking of you, and missing you here on the GM thread.


----------



## intinst

Good Morning all.Looks like it will be a great day and I hope to be outside enjoying some of it. Take care all.


----------



## Margaret

Good morning, everyone!  It is a gorgeous day here - breezey, sunny, and nice and cool.  The heat is expected to return for the beginning of the school year, so I plan to enjoy this while I can.  I am planning to do some reading on the back patio.  Enjoy your Suindays!


----------



## Sandra Edwards

Good morning everyone! I'm wishing you all a wonderful day 

Sandy


----------



## Aravis60

Good late morning from Ohio, everyone. It's 65 degrees here and the high is supposed to be around 80. Not quite as cool as yesterday. It's nice to think that there is one more day off coming up tomorrow. Have a great Sunday!


----------



## geoffthomas

Good Morning on a beautiful Sunday from Derwood, MD.
It is 68 now with an expected high of 77 and sunny and dry.
I will be back at my labor because this is at least a 3 day thing.

But had a nice hour on the screened porch, with coffee and my lovely wife.
Who could ask for more.


----------



## Annalog

Good morning from sunny southern Arizona. Enjoy your day.


----------



## lonestar

Good morning everyone!  Happy Labor Day.  It is going to be a great day.


----------



## DLs Niece

Ahhhh, long weekends rock!  Good morning everyone. It feels so great to be sitting here with my second cup of coffee on a Monday. Normally I'm at work for a few hours by now already.


Morning everyone.


----------



## mlewis78

Good morning on this Labor Day.  Getting ready to go out to work.

63 degrees here and going up.


----------



## kevin63

Happy Labor Day everyone!

Great day here in Saint Louis, MO.  Mom is in the hospital so I'll be out there all day.

Be careful out there.


----------



## Margaret

Happy Labor Day, everyone!  It is a cool, sunny fifty-nine degrees here right now and the temperature should reach about eighty by later this afternoon.  Kevin, I hope that your Mom is not seriously ill.  Some of my kids are coming over for a cookout later today.  It will be a nice way to spend the last day of my summer vacation - back to school tomorrow.  Enjoy your Mondays!


----------



## drenee

Kevin, wishing your mom a speedy recovery.

Currently 58 and sunny.  Beautiful day expected.  
deb


----------



## geoffthomas

Happy Labor Day to you.
And a good Monday Morning also from Derwood, MD.
It is 62 here now and it is going to go up to 81 later.
Bright sunny and dry another gorgeous day.

I will again spend it digging concrete piers out of dirt, but it is labor day after all.

Have a wonderful day, all.


----------



## Michael Crane

Good Morning, everybody.  Last night I got some sad news.  My girlfriend's cat passed away.  Really bummed over it.  He was a sweetheart.  

She was doing okay when I called last night... hopefully she still is.  Losing pets is never easy.


----------



## Linda S. Prather Author

Good morning everyone.  It's cool and beautiful here in Kentucky.  A perfect fall morning.


----------



## loonlover

Happy Labor Day everyone.  

It is 56 going to 92.  Hope to finish mowing the back yard today.  I did the front yard yesterday.  Otherwise, no plans.

Kevin, thinking of you and your mom.


----------



## crebel

Good Morning.  I hope everyone doesn't have to labor too much on Labor Day (Geoff, be careful of your back please).

Kevin, thinking of you and your mom.

Safe and happy day to all.


----------



## Jeff

Good morning, all. Hope you have a great Labor Day.


----------



## Michael Crane

oofah... we just heard what sounded like a loud explosion outside and the power's out.  Generator is running... is WW3 happening?

Sheesh... first the cat and now this.  Happy Labor Day to me.


----------



## Jane917

Good morning from central Washington. It is a chilly 49, heading up to mid 70s. I am grateful for this extra day in the weekend. Tomorrow it will be back on the road.


----------



## Annalog

Good morning and happy Labor Day from currently sunny southern Arizona. It is 68 F and clear now but is heading to 90 F and thunderstorms later today.

Take care everyone and be safe.


----------



## Meredith Sinclair

Good Morning! I have not made it outside yet... but it is a cool 72 indoors in Houston-ish, Texas! Staying with friends... having a wonderful time! Lots of games, food and friends!


----------



## Leslie

Good morning,

We've been out and running around in the convertible with the top down. It's an absolutely gorgeous morning here today. 71 degrees, clear, dry air and not a cloud in the sky. Perfect!

Enjoy Labor Day, everyone!

L


----------



## Ann in Arlington

Quite a perfect day here in Northern Virginia too. . .  .I'm just hanging here in my office with the window open and the breeze blowing through. . .the wind chimes sound quite lovely.  Later we're going to visit a friend who had knee surgery about 3 weeks ago.  He's doing great. . .but, at his request, DH has made some short hand rails to install on a couple of two step flights that have none.  In exchange, he's going to feed us and since he's an accomplished chef, it should be a great meal!


----------



## Brenda Carroll

Buenos dias, muchachos y muchachas! Todos mis amigos.  Yo no voy a el Buenos Dias Secuencia antes de hoy.


----------



## Daniel Arenson

Morning everyone!  I'm sitting in a coffee shop now, watching the drizzle outside, sipping Irish Cream coffee and eating a cranberry muffin.

Now it's back to writing the next novel!  Have a good day!


----------



## Jeff

Brendan Carroll said:


> Buenos dias, muchachos y muchachas! Todos mis amigos. Yo no voy a el Buenos Dias Secuencia antes de hoy.


Yeah, you too.


----------



## Sandra Edwards

Good morning everyone! Wishing everyone a wonderful, fun-filled day 

Sandy


----------



## 911jason

Brendan Carroll said:


> Buenos dias, muchachos y muchachas! Todos mis amigos. Yo no voy a el Buenos Dias Secuencia antes de hoy.


Hey buddy, this is supposed to be a family friendly place!


----------



## Margaret

Good morning, everyone!  Sixty-eight degrees outside right now with a high of ninety and lots of sun shine.  Not too bad for the first real day of school, and the rest of the week is expected to be a little cooler.  Enjoy your Tuesdays!


----------



## Aravis60

Good morning, all. It's 61 degrees right now with an expected high of 89 today. Looks like it is going to be a nice day, although I wouldn't mind it being a little cooler. It was long sleeve weather on Saturday. I can't wait for fall weather. Hope you have a great first day of school, Margaret.


----------



## Leslie

Good morning everyone,

59 degrees and sunny right now. A high of 84 is predicted. Back to work today after a relaxing long weekend.

L


----------



## lonestar

Good morning!  We expect some rain today due to the storm in the Gulf of Mexico.

Have a wonderful day.


----------



## Jeff

Good morning all you nice people. It's 75 and raining here.

Some of out GM regulars are AWOL. Hope all is well.


----------



## Michael Crane

Good Morning, everybody!  Only downside to having Monday off is now I'm going to keep thinking it's Monday today.  Always throws me off!  But still, a Good Morning nonetheless!


----------



## Annalog

Good morning from southern Arizona. It is currently clear in Benson, 70 F, and 74% humidity with a predicted high of 90 F and 50% chance of rain. In Tucson it is 77 F and 61% humidity with a high of 95 F and 60% chance of rain.


----------



## Andra

Good Morning Everyone.
We're back after hanging out with family over the weekend.  We celebrated Daddy's 65th birthday and then went to the lake with some cousins.  It's 73 and rainy here today with rain in most of the forecast for the next week.  I suspect some of this may be from the TS that was in the Gulf, but I haven't looked that closely at the news yet - wanted to catch up here first.
I hope you all have a great week.


----------



## loonlover

Good morning all.  Some rain today - hope it is a little heavier than what is coming down right now.  

Hope everyone has a great day.


----------



## Sandra Edwards

Good morning everyone! Wishing all a wonderful day 

Sandy


----------



## Thea J

Good morning, everyone! I woke up to 48 degrees, heavy clouds and light rain. It feels like fall this morning in Duluth. It's nice to read about the sun shining in other places while I wait to see it again here.


----------



## crebel

Good Morning!  58 degrees here on its way to a sunny 78, love it, love it, love it.  I'm watching Sesame Street with my GS this morning and just checking in while his attention his riveted elsewhere.

Everyone have a safe and happy day.


----------



## geoffthomas

Good Morning on a nice Tuesday in Derwood, MD.
I had a little trouble wanting to get up this morning - after 3 days of hard labor.
And I needed to drop my car off at the dealership for some maintenance.
Then get their shuttle van to the Metro to get to work.
And lo and behold when I get here they expect me to do some work.

Anyway have a great day all.


----------



## Thea J

geoffthomas said:


> And lo and behold when I get here they expect me to do some work.


  Shocking!


----------



## intinst

Good Morning! Back to work for me as well today. Don't know if the 10 hour days will continue, things change quickly in the aircraft business. We could be pushing brooms to stay busy or working 12 hour days, just depends on the customer's schedule. And that can change overnight. Part of the reason I am looking orward to retirement in a few years. Hope everyone has a great day and week.


----------



## drenee

It's Monday; right?  Sure feels like it to me.  

Oh yeah, morning.  What's lef of  it anyway.  
deb


----------



## Margaret

Good morning, everyone!  It is kind of a strange morning - still dark, windy, but warm and humid.  We may get some rain this morning and the high should only be about 85.  Not too bad!  Enjoy your Wednesdays!


----------



## Michael Crane

Good Morning... man, what I wouldn't give to be able to go back to sleep.

Off to get my Red Bull and then heading to work.  Have a great day, everybody!


----------



## Aravis60

Good morning, everyone. It is 57 degrees right now in the Buckeye State and the high is supposed to be 78 this afternoon. Looks like the storms we had last night cooled it down a little. Have a great day!


----------



## loonlover

Good morning all.  It is 72 going to 85 today.  Hopefully we will get more rain today than fell yesterday.

I'm "working" today.  Maybe I'll finish one of the books I've been reading.

Hope everyone has a great day.


----------



## luvmy4brats

Good Morning! Looks to be a warm and sticky day after our last few gorgeous days. I had to close the windows last night   boo. But it looks like it will cool back off after today. No soccer practice tonight, but the older girls have chorus.

I think I'm going back to bed for a couple of hours.


----------



## J.M Pierce

Good morning everyone! It's going to be a rough day. I have a two hour meeting with the CEO on the state of the company that isn't going to be good.  

On the smiley side, it is a beautifully cool morning and my wife and kids are healthy. I am blessed.

Have a good one and take care.

J.M.


----------



## lonestar

Rain, rain, rain!  Good morning everyone.  Have a wonderful day.


----------



## Leslie

Good morning everyone,

64 degrees and rainy this morning, but I am not complaining. We need the rain although I am not sure anything can salvage my brown lawn.

Have a great Wednesday, everyone!

L


----------



## Andra

RAIN!
In Texas, we either have too much or too little.  We are verging on too much for this time, people are starting to be stupid when they drive - but I made it to work safely in spite of them!
It is a LOT cooler, only 75 degrees and we should get to the mid-80s by late afternoon.
Have a great day everyone and try to stay dry if you're in my neck of the woods.


----------



## Jeff

Good morning, all. Water, water, everywhere.


----------



## Annalog

Good morning from southern Arizona. It is currently cloudy, 71 F, and 73% humidity with an expected high of only 86 F and 20% chance of rain in Benson. Tucson is 76 F and 68% humidity with a high of 95 Fand 10% chance of rain. It appears that summer and the monsoon may be over.

Have a safe Wednesday.


----------



## Leslie

Andra said:


> RAIN!
> In Texas, we either have too much or too little. We are verging on too much for this time, people are starting to be stupid when they drive - but I made it to work safely in spite of them!
> It is a LOT cooler, only 75 degrees and we should get to the mid-80s by late afternoon.
> Have a great day everyone and try to stay dry if you're in my neck of the woods.


I flew into Dallas once and they were having a rain/sleet/ice storm (it was January). I was supposed to go to Lubbock but all the flights were grounded. Not being easily deterred, I rented a car and set off. I live in Maine, after all, and we deal with lousy weather all winter long, right? But I have to say, those Dallas drivers had to be some of the worst winter weather drivers I've ever seen in my life! I just continued on, slow and steady and did not drive off the road or flip the car over. Eventually, I got past the storm (about 60 miles outside of Dallas) and then the driving was fine.

I probably drove right through the heart of Texas on that trip. Oh wait, that's another thread...LOL

L


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Good morning!

I've been out of my routine for the last few days, so haven't made it to the GM thread!  It's going to be a warm one today.  My brother just tempted me by $5 tickets at the Nationals' 12:30 pm game today...but I'm staying strong...must quilt....

Everyone have a great day!

Betsy


----------



## Ann in Arlington

Gotta better offer for you Betsy. . . .I've got seats behind the home dugout . . . . . . .Ed can't make it. . . . . .


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Must stay strong.....must stay strong...wanna take my brother?  He's an accountant, you could talk taxes...  

Betsy


----------



## Ann in Arlington

Well. . . . .Ed just called. . .and he thinks he might be able to get away. . . .but he's not sure.  . . . . .so I'm supposed to take him the ticket to the church and go ahead to the game and he'll come over if he can. . . .I'm thinking more likely not. . . . . .. . . .

But tell your Brother to wander down to section 129, row DD, seat 7/8 and there will likely be a chair next to me unoccupied. 

But we'd talk about YOU.


----------



## crebel

Good Morning.  A sunny 54 degrees heading to mid-70s here.  Hope those of you in the heavy rain areas remain dry inside.

Betsy, I vote for you going to the ballgame with your brother or Ann - the quilting will still be there when you get back (don't we all work better under deadlines anyway?)

Whatever everyone's plans for the day, stay safe and happy.


----------



## geoffthomas

Good Wednesday Morning.
Car is in the shop - they did not finish with it yesterday (and did not call me about it - grrrr).
So I have been using the spare - big whoop - I just drive from home to the Metro parking garage - could actually walk.
Nice day - a little sticky.

Have a nice time at the baseball game, Betsy! (oh that's right you haven't said that you gave in yet - so I am premature with my remarks)


----------



## DLs Niece

I guess it's still good morning here. I've been at work since 5am so I feel it should be later. 

I am off to fix my uncle's computer after work so he can keep writing. What is everyone else up to?

Have a great Wednesday.


----------



## Addie

Good morning!

Had a lot of rain throughout the night and lightening every few seconds. The power went out for several hours. It wasn't the best night's sleep, but with all the flooding and the continuing rain, I don't have to drive to Dallas this morning and then back tonight. So yay for not having to deal with traffic and flooding today! Now for some coffee.


----------



## Sandra Edwards

Woke up this morning to an overcast sky...but since I live in the desert, it'll all come to nothing. lol

Here's hoping everyone has a grand day!

Sandy


----------



## The Atomic Bookworm

Good Morning from the West End of Downtown Dallas!! It's pouring outside!! And it's windy!!


----------



## intinst

Good morning all. Going to bed at 4 AM sure makes for a late start to the day. 10 hour days for the foreseeable future. Beats not having a job, but I am to the point in my career that I don't really want 8, if you know what I mean. Be careful out there.


----------



## drenee

Good morning. 51 degrees this lovely Thursday morning. 
Have a greatvday, KB friends. 
deb


----------



## Margaret

Good morning, everyone!  It is a nice cool 60 degrees outside and it is only going into the mid-seventies.  The school should get a chance to cool down, and everyone should be much happier.  Enjoy your Thursdays!  (We never did get our rain yesterday.)


----------



## Aravis60

Good morning, KBers. I stayed up late last night finishing Mockingjay, so I'm wishing that I was going back to bed.  The Weather Channel says that it is 50 degrees outside and my outside thermometer is reading 48. It feels brisk. We are supposed to have a high in the lower 70s and sun all day here in Ohio. Sound like a beautiful day. Too bad I'll be spending most of it working inside.


----------



## Jeff

Good morning. Still raining in the heart of Texas. Have a good one.


----------



## Ann in Arlington

Good morning!  Another gorgeous day in NoVa. . . . .the weather reports about yesterday sounded like Arizona:  temps in low 90's, humidity under 20%.  Great day at the ballpark, too bad the team lost.  .but it was generally a really good game. . . .we got on the scoreboard briefly:  we were walking behind a guy trying out for 'fan of the game' while they filmed him.  He didn't win, though:  everyone always goes for the little kid. 

Today's forecast isn't much different except that it's probably 10 degrees cooler. . . . .


----------



## lonestar

Good morning.  Have a wonderful Thursday.


----------



## Leslie

Good morning everyone,

57 degrees and cloudy this morning. The paper says we're supposed to get a little sun. It doesn't matter to me, this is a Free Clinic day so I am cooped up indoors.

Have a good Thursday everyone!

L


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Good Morning!!!

What a gorgeous morning.  Gonna walk a bit and then back in the "studio."  Everyone have a great day.

Betsy


----------



## Valmore Daniels

Morning ... must ... drink ... copious ... amounts ... of ... coffee ...


----------



## loonlover

Good morning.  70 degrees going to 85 with a 50% chance of thunderstorms.  What happened to the flash flood warning that was supposed to last through this evening.  While I'm glad we are not getting the heavy rains Texas received, I would have liked to found a measurable amount in the rain gauge this morning.  It rained heavily at the arena yesterday, but here at the house I could barely tell it had rained.

Hope everyone stays dry and safe wherever they are.

Have a good Thursday.


----------



## crebel

Good Morning.  Lovely here today.  Hope all our KB friends are safe and keeping their heads above water in Texas.


----------



## Daniel Arenson

Morning everyone!  It's a crisp morning (13 degrees), and I'm on my second steaming hot coffee.  Have a great day!


----------



## Michael Crane

Good Morning, everybody!  Getting close to the weekend, again!  I keep thinking today is only Wednesday.  Think the weather is supposed to be nice today.  Have a great day, everybody!


----------



## P.A. Woodburn

Good morning. I had major insommnia last night. Glad I'm only working 4 hours today.
Ann


----------



## Annalog

Ann, sorry about your insomnia last night. I was also awake much of the night. Not good when I had a 6 a.m. work conference call. Good thing I could call in from home. Do you think our names had anything to do with it? 
Anna

Good morning from southern Arizona. It is definitely getting cooler. In Benson it is 68 F and 77% humidity with an expected high of 85 F an no rain predicted. In Tucson it is 73 F, 63% humidity, and a high of 94 F.

Have a safe Thursday.


----------



## kevin63

Good Morning

Supposed to rain today and tomorrow as a result of the hurricane that came up over Texas.

Another day at the hospital with my Mom.  She's probably going to have a carotid endarterectomy tomorrow (which is basically a "roto rooter" of her neck arteries).  She's been in the hospital a week today which is a long time by today's standard.


----------



## intinst

Didn't get but about 4 hours sleep myself, and my name isn't Ann.  Foot cramps woke me up, I hope I can catch a couple more hours before I go to work at Three. Certainly not firing on all cylinders yet. Be safe out there.


----------



## geoffthomas

Good Mid-morning.
Nice day today - just like yesterday.

Be careful Intinst - too little sleep can be dangerous on the job.


----------



## luvmy4brats

Good Morning! I stayed up a bit late myself. My meds just didn't seem to want to kick in last night. Today looks to be a beautiful day over here. A but breezy and in the mid 70's most of the day. As long as it's not too windy, I think I'll open up our windows.

Kevin, Thinking of your mom.


----------



## intinst

geoffthomas said:


> Good Mid-morning.
> Nice day today - just like yesterday.
> 
> Be careful Intinst - too little sleep can be dangerous on the job.


Don't I know it. Traveling home from work at 2 in the morning as well can be dangerous, especially with too little sleep.


----------



## Sandra Edwards

Good morning everyone! Hope a wonderful day is in store for all 

Sandy


----------



## telracs

Happy New Year.


----------



## Margaret

Good morning , everyone!  We will be having another sunny and pleasant day here.  There is a chance of some much needed rain over the weekend.  Happy New Year to those who are celebrating!  Hopefully erveryone got a good night's sleep last night and are feeling better today.  Kevin, your Mother is in my thoughts and prayers.  Enjoy your Fridays!  Go Phillies!


----------



## lonestar

Good morning everyone.  I have a busy day ahead and am looking forward to it.  Have a wonderful day.


----------



## Daniel Arenson

Morning, everyone on KindleBoards!


----------



## Aravis60

Good Friday morning! It's 45 degrees in Ohio this morning and I could see my breath as I stood outside waiting for the dog to do her business. It is supposed to be sunny with a high around 75 which sounds just about perfect to me. Kevin, I hope everything goes well with your mom today. Have a great day, all.


----------



## Leslie

Good morning everyone,

54 degrees and cloudy this morning. Hannah is coming home for the weekend --- I'll get to hear all about college life!

L


----------



## Linda S. Prather Author

Haven't been here in a couple of days, so I just wanted to stop by and say hi.  Fall has officially descended on Kentucky.  Cool nights (ah, I can open the windows), and moderately warm days.  The trees are turning and I can't wait to take a drive through the country this weekend.


----------



## loonlover

Good morning all.  71 going to 94; can't say fall has arrived in AR yet.

Off to buy groceries early this morning with maybe a stop at the donut shop.

Have a great Friday!


----------



## Jeff

Good morning from somewhere in Texas where it's currently 75 and drying out.


----------



## Annalog

Good morning from southern Arizona. Kevin, thinking of you and your mom.

Just over ten years ago I went back to school to finish getting my Bachelors degree. There were two women who were in my study groups for most of my classes. We became friends and continued to meet fairly regularly for dinner. However we have not been able to get together for the last year. After work today we will be having another "Renegade" dinner. 

Hope your Friday is wonderful.


----------



## luvmy4brats

Good Morning! It's another gorgeous day over here. I have a few errands to run to get ready for our trip tomorrow, and then I'll spend the rest of the day reading and getting some laundry done.

Have a great day!


----------



## Ann in Arlington

Good Morning. . . .should get the new phone provider due today at 2 to switch service. . .phone has been out a month and the previous provider was unresponsive. . .so we switched. . . .I bet we get a call when the new people tell 'em we did that.


----------



## Andra

Good Morning Everyone.
I missed an entire day!  I got up yesterday, felt horrible and decided I was giving in to my allergies.  Called in sick and took Nyquil and went back to sleep.  Pretty much slept all day too...
I'm paying for it today - I got volunteered for some stuff at work since I wasn't around to defend myself.  Oh well...
I hope you all have a wonderful Friday!


----------



## Sandra Edwards

Good morning All ~ Wishing everyone a grand day!

Sandy


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Good morning!  It's still morning here in northen VA!

Andra, hope you're feeling better!  Ann, who are you switching to for phone?  I can't believe your phone has been out a month!  Kevin & Heather, thinking of your moms...

Beautiful day here, have to go out to shop for a bridal shower gift for our neighbor's daughter.  I may have to go terrorize the Nook salesman again at B&N which is practically next door to Bed, Bath & Beyond...

Everyone, have a fantastic day!

Betsy


----------



## intinst

Morning all. Got about 1/4 inch of rain in 5 minutes last night here at home, but that was it. Lasted much longer at the airport. Still in a countywide burn ban. It's been a dry summer and start to fall for us. Even some fair sized wildfires here, at least for Arkansas, not for Cali. Be safe.


----------



## geoffthomas

good morning (well ok it is actually past noon) from beautiful downtown Derwood, MD.
Yeah, my house is probably as "downtown" as you are going to get in Derwood.

I am at home today because this is the day that the professionals have come and are putting in the NEW fence to replace the one I built seven years ago that I just spent all the labor to remove.  Nice to watch someone else work.
Trying to get some subcontract work done for the company while I am at home.

Have a great day.


----------



## Jeff

Good morning from the true heart of Texas. Have a great weekend, everyone.


----------



## kevin63

Good Morning.

My Mom made it through her surgery yesterday without too much trouble.  She's in the ICU mostly for observation now.  Hopefully, she can get out of the ICU today.

Have a great and safe weekend!


----------



## Annalog

Good morning from southern Arizona. I wanted to sleep in today so, of course, I woke up three hours ago and could not get back to sleep.

Have a woderful weekend.


----------



## Annalog

Kevin, good to hear about your mom. Sending healing energy. Hoping she is out of ICU soon.


----------



## DLs Niece

Great news Kevin!  Prayers going out to your mom for a speedy recover now. 


Good morning everyone.


----------



## Brenda Carroll

Good morning to all on this sad day of Remembrance.  May all our prayers go out to those in need all across the globe.


----------



## 16205

Good morning, good morning.  I think I need caffeine. My screen is still blurry.


----------



## Leslie

Good morning everyone,

61 degrees and sunny here this morning. I was supposed to have a facial this morning but the esthetician called to cancel. She has a cold and didn't want to breathe in my face. Thanks for that consideration! So, I have a few free minutes that I think I will use to start reading *Mockingjay*. 

Have a great Saturday everyone!

L


----------



## luvmy4brats

Good morning. Seems awfully early today. It's a gorgeous day! Headed off to the BRATs soccer games, and then driving down to King's Dominion for the rest of the weekend. The youngest 3 still don't know and didn't even question the suitcases in the trunk. 

They are moving my mom to a long-term care facility today or tomorrow.  The trach and feeding tube are still in. Those could be temporary or they could be permanent. There's no way to tell right now. It depends on her recovery.  Hopefully she'll get strong enough for her to be moved to a nursing home closer to home (she's 4 hours from home). Hopefully the nursing home is temporary. 

Kevin, I'm very happy to hear that your mom is doing better.


----------



## loonlover

Good morning all.  Cloudy and gloomy this morning.  I slept until 8:30 but thought it was 6:30 when I first glanced at the clock.  Looks like all the rain is staying to the north of us again.

Kevin, hope your mother's stay in ICU is short.

Hope everyone has a good day.


----------



## Andra

Good Morning Friends.
It's sunny and warm hot here - so much for fall weather coming to Texas early...
Kevin, glad your mom made it through her surgery OK. Sending prayers and thoughts your way.
Heather, glad to hear that your mom is doing better also. Ditto on the prayers and thoughts.
I've got a long list of housecleaning and yard items that I want to tackle today. I'm a bit down in the dumps and if I keep busy I don't have as much time to get lost in my head.
I hope you all have a good day.


----------



## Aravis60

Good Saturday morning, everyone. It's 60 degrees outside and I think it is supposed to be around 80 today, possibly with some rain later. It's sunny and blue right now, though. Kevin, I'm glad to hear your mom's surgery went well. Heather, I hope your mom improves and gets to be closer to you.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

G'morning!

Bright and sunny today, supposed to be great.  I'm going to a bridal shower next door for a girl who was 4 when we moved in.    Feeling very old....  Of course, we went to her sister's wedding earlier this year; she was 2 when we moved in.  Feeling older yet.... 

Heather, thinking of your mom...hope they can move her closer to home.  You're in our thoughts.  Healing energy going out to Vegas.

Kevin, glad your mom made it through, praying that her recovery is smooth.

Andra--hope you can perk up!

Betsy


----------



## J.M Pierce

Happy glorious morning to everyone! It's going to be a great day, I can feel it.

Everyone be safe and take a moment to remember those who lost their lives on this day not so terribly long ago.

Take care,
J.M.


----------



## geoffthomas

Good Morning on a bright Saturday from Derwood, MD.
It is 69 with an expected high of 77.
Sunny and bright all day with the showers predicted for tonight now pushed off until tomorrow, maybe.

Have a great day.


----------



## Sandra Edwards

Good Morning! I hope everyone has a nice day...and for those who are sad, that life finds a way to bring you a taste of tranquility 

Sandy


----------



## Andra

I decided to ditch my to-do list and hang out with my cousins. It's hard to stay down around them, so I'm better.


----------



## Margaret

Hi, everyone!  It is far from morning, but my first time on the computer today.  We spent a beautiful early fall day with my son and his family. Tee-ball clinic for two of the kids first thing in the morning, a soccer game for my six year old grandaughter, lunch, and an afternoon at the playground.  We had a great day and I am looking for ward to an early bedtime.  Hope you enjoyed your Saturdays!


----------



## Margaret

Good morning, everyone!  Hmm - last yesterday, first today, maybe I should get a life.  We should get some  needed rain today, but nothing has started as yet.  I am on my way to take my Mom to church and food shopping.  Then I expect to spend the rest of the day doing school work. Enjoy your Sundays!


----------



## luvmy4brats

Good morning! We have a fun & exciting day planned. The younger kids know something up (could be the 4 hour drive and hotel stay) but they dint know where we're going. 

Have to make a quick trip to kmart though. The oldest did the packing and forgot shoes. Unless the kids want tower soccer cleats all day 

Have a good day everybody.


----------



## kevin63

Good Morning

Nice, beautiful day here in St. Louis, MO.  Have a great day.

Heather- if that's all they forgot, sounds like you got off pretty easy, lol.


----------



## Leslie

Good morning everyone,

55 degrees and it looks like rain here in southern Maine. Hannah has been home for the weekend so we'll be driving her back to Massachusetts later today. Other than that, not much is planned.

L


----------



## Thea J

Goor morning from Duluth. It's 54 and clear, a beautiful day ahead. I have to work, of course, but there should still be some sunshine afterward.

Have a gorgeous September Sunday.


----------



## DLs Niece

Cloudy and dreary here.  It's suppose to rain off and on all day. But what the heck, it is Sunday and I don't have to leave my house if I don't want to.


----------



## drenee

Good morning, KB friends.  
Heather, how exciting for the kids.  
Kevin and Heather, thoughts and prayers for your moms continued recoveries.

Finally had some rain yesterday evening.  Radar showed a long line of storms and rain headed our direction.  The rain ended up lasting less than an hour, and I only heard thunder a couple of times.  My driveway is already dry this morning.  
Going to see Phantom of the Opera this afternoon with fiance's sister.  We have to leave super early though because Steeler's opening game is at the exact same time.  We're going to park outside of town and take a bus in so we don't have to deal with traffic.  We were not able to get a reservation at any restaurant downtown, so I guess we'll be eating in Robinson before the play.  
Have a great Sunday everyone.
deb


----------



## loonlover

Good morning all.  Beautiful September day ahead with sunshine and a high of 88.

No specific plans for the day. 

Hope everyone has a wonderful day.


----------



## mlewis78

Good morning.  I'm working and have been thinking that the mornings are too close to the nights, at least when one gets up early.


----------



## Jeff

Good morning, everyone. It's 75 in McGregor, Texas. Shouldn't be all that hot today. Hope you all have a wonderful Sunday.


----------



## crebel

Good Morning.  Enjoyed the KB chat last night.  Did too much with my rt arm yesterday and am stuck with typing one-handed this a.m.  bah humbug.

Safe and happy day to all.


----------



## Daniel Arenson

Morning everyone!


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Good morning!  My brother's having breakfast with us as he's been helping a friend who broke her arm yesterday (fell on a sidewalk).  Sorry about his friend but we enjoyed having breakfast.  I did a huge omelet...

Drizzly this morning; we're supposed to go to an ice cream social this afternoon.

Everyone have a great day!

Betsy


----------



## Sandra Edwards

Good morning everyone! Wishing a grand day for all ~

Sandy


----------



## Andra

Good Morning All.
See Jeff's post for the weather in my neck of the woods.  It should be a pretty day.


----------



## lonestar

Good morning?  So far the day has been great.  So much to do and am having fun doing it.  I attended an embroidery party yesterday and came a way with so many ideas.  Hope everyone has a wonderful day.


----------



## geoffthomas

good evening.
It is 68-pretty much the high for the day.
overcast but bright not.
Rained a lot of the morning. Not hard just off and on.
Good thing - we needed some.

Had a lot of church things to do this am.
Now am going through old cell phones to recycle.
And old clothes to give away.
And old stuff to get ready for a  yard sale.

Have a good evening.


----------



## Annalog

Good afternoon. Although my day started at 4 a.m., this has been my first opportunity to be either on a computer (or Kindle). Enjoy the rest of the day.


----------



## Margaret

Good morning, everyone!  Monday morning comes much too early.  It is still dark here, but it should be a sunny and comfortable day.  Enjoy your Mondays!


----------



## J.M Pierce

Good Morning!

Even though it's meeting Monday at work, I'm determined to make it a good day. Hope everyone's happy and healthy!

J.M.


----------



## loonlover

Good morning all.  Pleasant temp of 59 this morning going to a high of 88.  

Working today - may have to stick my nose out the door occasionally.

Make it a great day even if it is Monday!


----------



## Aravis60

Good morning. 51 degrees here this morning with a high of 83. We seem to be working our way toward fall weather. Hope everyone has a great Monday.


----------



## Edward C. Patterson

60 degrees in Allentown going to 70.

Edward C. Patterson


----------



## Linda S. Prather Author

A beautiful weekend in Kentucky.  Some rain, but just enough to make it humid.  Fall is quickly approaching.


----------



## lonestar

Good Monday morning!  Have a great day.


----------



## Leslie

Good morning everyone,

52 degrees and too chilly for the porch, so I am inside. Another busy week coming up...

Have a good Monday, Kindleboards friends!

L


----------



## caracara

Good morning all!

I love computers, they are wonderful, right up until they break.
Ours died last Monday, it wouldn't even start.
So I've been without for the past week.
Then yesterday, my amazing awesome terrific cousins came over with an early birthday gift.
And now I am sitting at my lovely new laptop =)

Only 71 here a the moment.
Hope everyone has a fun, safe Monday.


----------



## Andra

Happy Monday!
We had a busy weekend yet my to-do list is just as long as it was on Friday!
I was running a little late this morning so I got to see a beautiful sunrise.  My weather widget says 77 at the moment, and it looks like we have a chance for some isolated thunderstorms.  Guess I'll be heading out to the car for the umbrella just in case.
Have a great day everyone.


----------



## Jeff

Andra got here first with the Central Texas weather so I'll just wish everyone a good morning.


----------



## Annalog

Good morning from southern Arizona. In Benson it is 65 F with 69% humidity and a predicted high of 90 F and 30% chance of rain. In Tucson it is 75 F and 55%humidity with a high of 97 F and 20 chance of rain.

Have a wonderful Monday.


----------



## geoffthomas

Good Morning on a sunny Monday from Derwood, MD.
It is 61 this am with an expected high of 80.
sunny all day.

And thank heaven I am back at work and can relax from working around the house for a few days.

Have a nice day all.


----------



## luvmy4brats

Good morning. Looks to be a beautiful day here in Richmond. Wish we could stay longer, but we need to head home soon. (definitely not a relaxing trip, we need to get home to rest)


----------



## Sandra Edwards

Good morning! I'm wishing a great day for all ~

Sandy


----------



## kevin63

Good Morning

Another cool nice morning here in Saint Louis, MO.

Have a great week!


----------



## Margaret

Good morning, everyone!  Another sunny day is expected here.  I rarely say this, but I really wish it would rain.  We need it badly.  I woke up with a headache this morning.  I took some medicine and hopefully it goes away, since I will be having three kindergarten classes come to the library for their first time today.  Headaches and chaos usually don't do too well together.  Enjoy your Tuesdays!


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Good morning!

Margaret, I hope you are feeling better soon! I hate headaches...  Bright and cool this morning in Northern Va.  Everyone have a great day!

Betsy


----------



## Aravis60

Good morning, all. It's 52 degrees this morning. The high is supposed to be about 79 today. Margaret, I hope your headache is better, at least in time for your kindergarteners. I'm wishing I could go back to bed this morning. I had nightmares all night long, so I never got a really good rest. Maybe it was something that I ate.


----------



## loonlover

Good morning all.

Margaret, I hope your headache eases soon.

I'm "working" again today followed by a training session for event staff so hopefully I'll be home by 9:30 or so tonight.

Hope everyone has a great day.


----------



## Michael Crane

Good Morning, everybody.  Feeling a lot better after the weekend and glad it's already Tuesday.  Have a great day, everybody!


----------



## Leslie

Good morning everyone,

55 degrees right now and a little bit of rain but the sky is also blue. Go figure! Have a good Tuesday everybody...

L


----------



## lonestar

Good morning everyone.  It's unusually humid in North Texas.  We are hoping for some fall weather soon.

Have a great day.


----------



## Sean Sweeney

Morning, kids. A chilly 60 degrees here in the Commonwealth. Some blue sky mixed with clouds this AM. Supposed to hit 72 degrees today.


----------



## Jeff

Good morning from deep in the heart of Texas where it's 75 going toward 94.


----------



## Thea J

Happy Tuesday from Duluth. It's 47, and in spite of the fact that my lawn needs mowing, it is raining.

Have fun today!


----------



## Andra

Good Morning!
Our weather is much like Jeff's - right now it's cloudy and 77 and we are headed towards the mid-90s.
Margaret, I hope your headache gets better.
Have a great day everyone.


----------



## caracara

Good morning all.
We are at 72 apparently heading to the 90s.

Hope everyone has a terrific Tuesday.


----------



## Annalog

Good morning from southern Arizona. It is currently 70 F with 71% humidity in Benson with a predicted high of 88 F and 30% chance of rain. (No rain yesterday. I think the weather reports are just teasing us.) In Tucson it is 75 F and 51% humidity with a high of 97 F and 10% chance of rain.

Have a great Tuesday.


----------



## Daniel Arenson

Morning, fellow Kindleworms!


----------



## D. Nathan Hilliard

Good morning, fellow kindleboarders! It looks like it will only reach the low 90s here in Houston today. If the humidity stays low, it will be like the first hint of autumn


----------



## luvmy4brats

Good morning everybody! Looks to be a warm and windy day here. I hope you all have a great day.


----------



## geoffthomas

Good Morning to you from Derwood, MD.
It is a pleasant Tuesday.
Temps at 57 going up to 70.
Not long ago we were sweating under mid-90s.
But it is still dry along the east coast.

Have a great day.


----------



## crebel

Good Morning.  Everyone have a safe and happy day.


----------



## drenee

54 this early Wednesday morning.  Mid 70s this afternoon.  Beautiful day.  
I had Grand Jury in one of my counties on Monday.  So today we have arraignments.  
Have a great day, KB friends.
deb


----------



## Margaret

Good morning, everyone!  We seem to be in a weather pattern here - cool mornings and sunny, comfortably warm afternoons.  My headache did respond to the medicine yesterday.  Thanks for all the good wishes.  Enjoy your Wednesdays!


----------



## Annalog

Good morning from southern Arizona. I woke up too early again and still have not been able to get back to sleep. Currently it is dark.  Going to try again to go back to sleep.

Have a wonderful Wednesday.


----------



## lonestar

Good morning everyone.  We're expecting another warm day in north Texas.  Dreaming of fall weather.

Have a great day.


----------



## Aravis60

Good morning. It is a chilly 49 degrees outside right now. Funny, it is only 3 degrees cooler than yesterday morning, but seeing that 4 in front of the number makes it seem cooler. It is supposed to be sunny and 81 today and I noticed an alert that there is still a high pollen count which means that it will be another day of sniffing and sneezing for me. Joy. At least I slept better last night. Sorry about the grumbling. I hope that everyone has a lovely Wednesday.


----------



## Leslie

Good morning everyone,

53 degrees and lots of sun, but too chilly to be on the porch. Have a great Wednesday everyone...

L


----------



## mlewis78

Good morning from NYC.  58 now and will go up to 70s.


----------



## crebel

Good Morning!  Margaret, I am glad your headache is gone, it is trying to sneak up on me today.  Grandson to be here from 7:30 a.m. till 5:30 p.m.  Whew!  It has been a long time since I have had a little one ALL day.

Thunderstorms appear to be moving north and south of us and I hope it stays that way - no rain necessary here.

Enjoyed watching 2 deer in the backyard for about 15 minutes this morning.  Morning tea and nature's beauty are an excellent way to start the day.  Hope everyone has a safe and happy day.

Chris


----------



## D. Nathan Hilliard

Mornin' folks. It's 73 degrees on this fine morning in Houston, and looking to be a sunny day.


----------



## Jeff

Good morning, everyone. It's 75 here and will be 95 later. Have a good one.


----------



## loonlover

Good morning.  It is 62 going to 92.  

Doctor's appointment this morning for nerve conduction testing, then going back this afternoon to find out the results from another doctor.  So far, the method of management at this clinic has not impressed me much.  Hopefully the actual testing and consultation are handled better.  

Hope everyone has a great day!


----------



## Andra

Good Morning All.
We are having the same kind of weather that we've had for a while now.  Cooler in the morning and HOT later in the day.
I'm ready for a real cold front to blow through!
Happy Wednesday!


----------



## caracara

Good morning all.
I am currently in class, sitting at my kitchen table. Its a mentoring class and I have to be at the elementary school til 9 then I don't have to be back at school till 10:15 yay!

Hope everyone has a fantastic Tuesday.


----------



## luvmy4brats

Good Morning! Looks to be a beautiful day here on the Eastern Shore. Since I'll be spending half the day at the park and the soccer fields, I'm very happy about the nice weather.

Hope you all have a great day!


----------



## Sandra Edwards

Good Morning everyone! Hope a great day is in store for all 



loonlover ~ hope all goes well with your doctors appointments.

Sandy


----------



## Andra

caracara said:


> Hope everyone has a fantastic Tuesday.


Cara, are you using Susan's calendar?


----------



## lonestar

Good morning!  Have a wonderful day.  I'm up early- working on a grant and can't get it off my mind.  Going to the rodeo tonight.  Lots to do today.


----------



## drenee

Good morning. Rain today. Thank goodness. We need it. 
deb


----------



## Daniel Arenson

Morning everyone!

I woke up at 5:45 to do some writing before work.  Now sipping green tea and eating cold, leftover pizza.  Have a great day!


----------



## Margaret

Good morning, everyone!   A warm day  (mid 80's) is predicted for the Phildelphia area and hopefully we will be getting some rain this afternoon.  For some reason, this week has seemed a month long to me.  Oh well, the weekend is finally in sight.  Enjoy your Thursdays!


----------



## Aravis60

Good morning! It is 67 in the Buckeye State this morning and headed for 77. We are also supposed to get some rain and possibly thunderstorms today, so hopefully that will settle some of the pollen. I sneezed so much yesterday that the muscles around my stomach are sore like I was working out. Have a great day, everyone, tomorrow is Friday.


----------



## Michael Crane

Good Morning, everybody!  Heading up to WI tonight, so will be MIA until Sunday.  Looking forward to it.

And bringing my Kindle, of course.  

Have a great day, everybody!


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Good morning!

The last couple of days have been great!  We did a little birding at the local wetlands.  (Wetlands sounds so much better than "swamp."  )  

So nice to have the windows open and no AC.  Hope everyone ha a great day!

Betsy


----------



## Leslie

Good morning,

50 degrees and it feels nippy here in Maine this morning. Lots of sun, though. Have a great Thursday everybody!

L


----------



## Edward C. Patterson

55 degrees here in Allentown, where they've took all the coke from the ground. 

Ed Patterson


----------



## Jeff

Good morning.

73 in McGregor. Should be 20 degrees hotter soon.

Have a great day.


----------



## geoffthomas

Good Morning on a nice Thursday from Derwood, MD.
It is 61 with 81 high and poss showers pm.
off to some prof trng to keep up the old certifications.

Have a great day.


----------



## Tip10

Good Morning from St Louis -- Currently 67 heading up to a wonderful 75!
Happy Friday on a Thursday!!
Friday 'cuz I'm off tomorrow (one benefit of being old and having been here forever -- lots and lots of vacation!).
Off to Vintage Illinois Wine Festival this weekend

Hope everybody has a grand weekend.


----------



## Annalog

Good morning from southern Arizona. In Benson it is currently clear, 64 F and 58% humidity with a predicted high of 97 F. In Tucson it is clear, 70 F, 28% humidity, and a high of 101 F. No chance of rain and the humidity should drop to 15% by the afternoon.

I will be driving to Chandler after work to visit my daughter and granddaughters. Grandparents Day is celebrated tomorrow at my youngest granddaughter's school. I will drive back Saturday to attend the fourth anniversary of a nephew's marriage. Enjoy your family whenever possible. 

Hope your Thursday is a good one.


----------



## loonlover

Good morning all,  It is 70 going to 92 with a chance of thunderstorms.  Really would like to see some rain.

Will be calling later this morning to schedule surgery to move the ulnar nerve of my left arm.  Aiming for the end of October so I will be able to work the 4 concerts scheduled in October without having my left arm out of commission.  I can't remember having 4 concerts in one month since I started working at the arena.

Hope everyone has a great Thursday!


----------



## Andra

Happy Thursday!  (It's kinda Friday for me since I don't have to work tomorrow.)
It's foggy and 75 here right now and it looks like it's heading towards the 90s again.
DH starts the prep for his colonoscopy this afternoon.  Things may get interesting around our house this evening.
Enjoy your day!


----------



## crebel

Good Morning.  Cool and cloudy here, but thankfully the rain and thunderstorms keep moving around us.

Everybody have a safe and happy day.


----------



## Brenda Carroll

Hey and Good Morning from East Texas.  77 degrees, 75% humidity with expected high expected mid 90's.  Maybe we can get some rain this afternoon.  A thunderstorm would be nice.  The yard is green again and looking good after so much brown.  Time for mosquitoes. Ha! 

Take care and have a wonderful Thursday!


----------



## Sandra Edwards

Good Morning! I'm wishing everyone a great day 

Sandy


----------



## Sean Sweeney

Morning all, well, late morning. It's 63 degrees and sunny here in the Commonwealth. Blue skies are abundant for now... clouds are supposed to roll in later this afternoon, and we're supposed to have a rainy night... and you know how much I love those.


----------



## Edward C. Patterson

John, here's the KB version






Ed Patterson


----------



## Margaret

Good morning, everyone!  We finally got some rain yesterday, and are expected to have a sunny and pleasant day today.  Andra, I hope your husband's procedure goes smoothly.  Enjoy your Fridays!


----------



## lonestar

Good morning everyone!  We went to the rodeo last night- had good fun.  Heading on to a busy day today.  Have a wonderful day and weekend.


----------



## Aravis60

Good morning, everyone! It is 58 degrees in Ohio this morning and very gray. Looks like the high is supposed to be around 75. We had some storms here last night, but nothing too bad. It mostly just rained really hard. There was thunder and lightning and wind, but we didn't have the hail and things that some other parts of the state had. Hope everyone has a great Friday.


----------



## Leslie

Good morning everyone,

55 degrees and rainy here in southern Maine this morning. I might have to break down and wear socks today. First time in months...

maybe I won't break down. LOL.

L


----------



## loonlover

Good morning all.  Will be hot and dry again today.

Grocery shopping on the agenda for this morning, then housework after II goes to work.

Andra, hope your husband's procedure goes well.  

Hope everyone has a great Friday.


----------



## crebel

Good Morning!  I stayed up way too late last night and the tea and coffee haven't quite kicked in.  Lots of paperwork to do today for my volunteer organization, deadlines approach and I have been procrastinating.

Have a safe and happy day everybody.


----------



## caracara

Good morning all.
It's (gasp) only 69 right now.

I get to do the great American high school thing of going to Homecoming tonight.  I hope we win because we've lost our past couple of homecomings. I really don't enjoy football but I enjoy getting almost murdered by friends even less so I'm going.

It's Friday! Yay! Hope everyone has a wonderful Friday!


----------



## Jeff

Happy Friday to all. Not too terribly hot in the heart of Texas today. Have a good one.


----------



## Annalog

Good morning from Arizona. In Chandler (near Phoenix) it is 68 F and 48% humidity with a predicted high of 108 F. I am going to Grandparents Day at my youngest granddaughter's school. I will drive back to cooler southern Arizona tomorrow. 

Andra, hope your husband's prep and procedure go as smoothly as mine did.


----------



## Andra

Happy Friday Everyone!  Thanks for the good wishes. DH finished the last of his prep at 2:30 this morning. He's tired but he said it wasn't too bad. We left the house right after 6:30 to get here. He's been checked in and prepped here and they just wheeled him away for his procedures. So I'm hanging out. I have my BlackBerry to check KB, my Kindle and my DSI with a new Professor Layton game so I should be able to keep myself entertained. 
Have a great day!


----------



## luvmy4brats

Morning everyone. Looks to be a warm & windy day. (High around 80, winds 15-20 mph) No plans for the day because a few of us are feeling a bit under the weather.

Have a good day!


----------



## Jane917

Good morning from central Washington. It is a bit cloudy and drippy here, but feels very refreshing. I am finally back at home after 4 days on the road. It is a holiday in my school district today due to rodeo weekend. It is a good day for a holiday since it is my birthday AND anniversary, so surely a nice dinner out somewhere would be appropriate tonight. Quite a few festivals/events happening around here this weekend, including a dog show in the park. Also, new cell phones are due to arrive today, so that will keep me busy for a while just figuring them out. Have a nice weekend!


----------



## Sandra Edwards

Hello everyone! It's a little cooler in the desert these days -- thank God! lol.

Wishing everyone a wonderful day 

Sandy


----------



## Andra

DH wanted me to thank everyone for their prayers and good thoughts for his procedure this morning.  He was very glad to know that you were thinking of him.  We are back at home now.  Everything went fine.  His colon was totally clean - no polyps or anything - and he doesn't need another colonoscopy for 10 years.


----------



## Jeff

Good news, Andra. Give your husband my best wishes.


----------



## Leslie

Leslie said:


> Good morning everyone,
> 
> 55 degrees and rainy here in southern Maine this morning. I might have to break down and wear socks today. First time in months...
> 
> maybe I won't break down. LOL.
> 
> L


Update: I didn't break down.


----------



## Leslie

8 am on Saturday morning and I am the first one up? What are all you lazyheads doing, anyway?

47 degrees and chilly this morning. I am beginning to think that outdoor shower season is over....sigh....

L


----------



## loonlover

Good morning all.  It is a pleasant 68 this morning going to a high of 94 with clear skies.  I'll take the morning temp but am ready for highs to be in the 80s.

Working a meeting at the arena today - should be home by 5.  A pot of chili will be ready when I get home.  Due to the discussion of chili in the random question thread it I decided it sounded good in spite of the temperatures.

Hope everyone has a pleasant Saturday and doesn't work too hard on household chores.


----------



## Jeff

It's 70 degrees in the heart of Texas. Good morning, everybody.


----------



## J.M Pierce

Good morning! 67 this morning with some humidity, but it's going to be a good day. Yard work here I come!


----------



## luvmy4brats

Good morning! It's 66 here now with a high of 76 expected. Good weather for morning soccer games and an evening crab feast!  I hope you all have a great day.


----------



## crebel

Good Morning from southeast Iowa.  Rainy today, had a little bit of hail earlier.  Keep your fingers crossed for no more flooding.

Have a safe and happy day everyone.


----------



## Annalog

Good morning from Arizona. Clear and sunny today. In Chandler, 75 F and 31% humidity with a high of 108 F. In Tucson, 69 F and 39% humidity with a high of 101 F. In Benson, 63 F and 49% humidity with a high of 99 F. Glad I am driving back south to cooler weather today.

Keeping my fingers crossed, Chris.

Will need to finish prep of potato salad and deviled eggs before driving to Tucson to attend nephew's 4th wedding anniversary picnic. Will be getting home late.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Good morning!

Beautiful cool morning.  Great day for a picnic.  We're off this afternoon to a picnic/cookout with our car club, the Capital Mini Register.  I'll post pics if I get any good ones.

Thinking of you, Chris!! No flooding allowed.  Stay cool, Anna!

Everyone have a great day!

Betsy


----------



## Jane917

It is 58, cloudy, drizzly. Looks like it might have rained all night. The clouds are forming ribbons along the mountains.


----------



## intinst

Good morning! I got up in time to see LL out the door today. I believe my coworkers and I put enough of the "hot" airplane together last night that we will not have to work this weekend. I hope so, this old body does not do 6 and 7 days a week like it used to. I need at least a day an preferably two to rest after five days of carrying chairs, cabinets and carpeting up and down the stairs of an airplane. Have a good weekend, everybody.


----------



## Sandra Edwards

Good morning! Hope everyone is having a wonderful weekend!

Sandy


----------



## Margaret

Good morning, everyone!  I was out early to some some errands this morning.  It is a beautiful early fall day here - sunny with highs in the seventies.  LL, enjoy that chili.  Chris, I'm keeping my fingers crossed for no flooding.  Safe travels for those on the road.  Enjoy your Saturdays!


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

I forgot to mention, it's "Talk Like A Pirate Day."

Aaargh, matey!

Go here to get your pirate name: http://www.froggynet.com/cgi-bin/pirate.cgi
(and don't forget to ask Ann in Arlington what her name is)

Betsy "Bucaneer Silver Leg"


----------



## Jeff

Aarg is right.

Bartholomew the Chaste


----------



## crebel

Thanks for keeping your fingers crossed everybody, there was some pretty heavy rain this a.m., but no flooding.  I'm sure there will be a day in the future when it can rain and I won't panic!

Chris aka Elizabeth The Black Tongue to the rest of the mateys.


----------



## Leslie

Betsy the Quilter said:


> I forgot to mention, it's "Talk Like A Pirate Day."
> 
> Aaargh, matey!
> 
> Go here to get your pirate name: http://www.froggynet.com/cgi-bin/pirate.cgi
> (and don't forget to ask Ann in Arlington what her name is)
> 
> Betsy "Bucaneer Silver Leg"


Are you using Susan's calendar? September 19th is Talk Like a Pirate Day and here in Maine, September 19th is tomorrow.

http://www.talklikeapirate.com/

But that's for the reminder to be ready for tomorrow, Betsy!

Avast ye mateys!

L


----------



## Jeff

Leslie said:


> Are you using Susan's calendar? September 19th is Talk Like a Pirate Day and here in Maine, September 19th is tomorrow.
> 
> http://www.talklikeapirate.com/
> 
> But that's for the reminder to be ready for tomorrow, Betsy!
> 
> Avast ye mateys!
> 
> L


Do you think I'll have another name tomorrow? Bartholomew the Chaste is earning me some ridicule from mean people.


----------



## intinst

Jeff said:


> Do you think I'll have another name tomorrow? Bartholomew the Chaste is earning me some ridicule from mean people.


Sorry you didn't get a better name, Jeff. Mine came out "Treacher the Burly," has a certain ring to it doesn't it?


----------



## Jeff

intinst said:


> Sorry you didn't get a better name, Jeff. Mine came out "Treacher the Burly," has a certain ring to it doesn't it?


That's not so bad, Treacher. Anybody that carries heavy stuff up and down steps all day has to be pretty burly.


----------



## luvmy4brats

I'm ready for tomorrow. 

~ Luv aka Mad Ethel Vane


----------



## Jeff

See you in the morning, Mad Ethel.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Leslie said:



> Are you using Susan's calendar? September 19th is Talk Like a Pirate Day and here in Maine, September 19th is tomorrow.
> 
> http://www.talklikeapirate.com/
> 
> But that's for the reminder to be ready for tomorrow, Betsy!
> 
> Avast ye mateys!
> 
> L


LOL! That's what happens when I'm spending too much time in the studio, I don't know what day it is!!! Aaargh!

Betsy Bucaneer Silver Leg


----------



## Margaret

Good morning, mateys! I have got a busy day today - church, food shopping, and going to see _Curtains_ and then out to dinner with my theater group. I had thought of wearing an eye patch, but then realized it was *Talk* like a Pirate Day, not *Dress* like one. So - shiver me timbers and hoist sail for a great day, me hearties! 
Charlotte Fierce Beard (and I thought I had gotten all of those pesky chin hairs - aargh!)


----------



## lonestar

Good morning!  Lot's of clouds but no rain here yesterday.  It's been cloudy enough to make it feel humid.  Some of the clouds have been beautiful to look at.

Have a great day everyone.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Now? Now? Can we talk like pirates now?









Another beautiful morning here in northern VA!!!

Betsy


----------



## Jeff

Avast ye lubbers. All hands on deck. And to ye gentle folk, good morrow.


----------



## luvmy4brats

Argh! It's a fine day to be sailin' the seas.


----------



## loonlover

Can't talk like a pirate with my name would talk, so will just say good morning.  It looks like it will be a beautiful day.  Hope everyone enjoys it.


----------



## kevin63

It's a cool rainy morning here in Saint Louis, MO.

My Mom came home from the hospital last Thursday, but now my sister and I have to be there all the time.  I've been doing the day shift and my sister stays overnight.  Doing what we have to do, but I hope she gets her strength back soon so we don't have to be out there 24 hours/day.

Enjoy your Sunday.


----------



## Leslie

Bartholomew the Chaste said:


> Do you think I'll have another name tomorrow? Bartholomew the Chaste is earning me some ridicule from mean people.


According to the name generator, I am Castaway Joan. How dull is that? LOL. I'll stick with Leslie.

50 degrees and sunny this morning. Chores this morning, BBQ for lunch, and then the Patriots play the Jets at 4:30 pm. Have a great day me mateys!

L


----------



## drenee

I leave for a few days and the pirates take over KB.  They've stolen the identities of Jeff and II, Betsy and Luv.  Thank goodness Leslie was able to resist.  

Rain headed our way today at some point.  We're back from Erie, and now I need to unpack and repack for the work week.  
Have a great Sunday, KB friends.
deb


----------



## crebel

Good Morning!  Cloudy and rainy (nothing severe) here this morning.  Nice and cool at 52 degrees.  It was my intent to be a kindle-reading slug all day, but GS just arrive at 8:45 a.m. and will be here till noon while his folks enjoy church services and lunch with another couple sans children.

Safe and happy day to everyone! (Elizabeth the Black Tongue)


----------



## intinst

Good mornin' t' all me heartys here an' best wishes fer th' tide!

                                  Treacher the Burly


----------



## Sandra Edwards

Good Morning everyone! Hope a grand day is in store for all 

Sandy


----------



## Valmore Daniels

Aye, good mornin', ye scallywags!


----------



## Linda S. Prather Author

Don't think I can talk like a pirate either.  Beautiful day in Kentucky.


----------



## caracara

Good morning all.
I'm not even going to try to talk like a pirate, FAIL!

Ya'll are very entertaining though, thanks.

Hope everyone has a lovely Sunday.

(Insert blackened out Pirate name here because it is in appropriate)


----------



## Andra

Good Morning and Happy Talk Like a Pirate Day from Scribe Bertha the Fearsome.
I thought I posted yesterday morning, but I can't find it anywhere, so Chris, I hope you didn't get flooded...
It's still in the 70s here and DH and I are getting ready to head out to a neighborhood park for a walk and a picnic.
I have a strange feeling that Pirates of the Caribbean will make an appearance at our house later today


----------



## Annalog

Good tide t' all ye Kindleboarders from land-locked southern Arizona 'ere th' mercury will reach 95 on this bright an' sunny tide. I ben workin' abroadside while th' air be still cool an' then visited th' emporium o' Ace fer much needed supplies. 

May th' wind fill yer sails an' yer lines nere tangle, 
Annalog th' Landlubber. 

I be nay happy wi' any o' me generated sea dog names but I did like one that be returned fer DH: Keeper Kidd 

Translated:
Good day to all ye Kindleboarders from land-locked southern Arizona where the mercury will reach 95 on this bright and sunny day. I have been working outside while the air was still cool and then visited the emporium of Ace for much needed supplies.

May the wind fill your sails and your lines never tangle,
Annalog the Landlubber.

I was not happy with any of my generated pirate names but I did like one that was returned for DH: Keeper Kidd


----------



## geoffthomas

Been busy all weekend.
And this is not morning.
But I did get a pirate name:
*
Bartholomew the Rough*

Aaargh. Avast maties and all that jazz.


----------



## Jeff

geoffthomas said:


> But I did get a pirate name:
> *
> Bartholomew the Rough*


All hail, Brother Bart.


----------



## geoffthomas

Yeah,
Power to the Barts.


----------



## lonestar

Good morning.  It was a wonderful weekend and it promises to be a great day today.  We are ready for fall weather here in North Texas.  I hope it is a great day for everyone.


----------



## Margaret

Good morning, everyone!  It is sixty-three degrees here and promising to be a sunny day with temps in the high seventies - a good start for the work week.  Mt daughter starts her first "real" job today.  I think I might be more nervous than she is.  Enjoy your Mondays!


----------



## kevin63

Good Morning

68  degrees and cloudy here in Saint Louis, MO this morning.  Rained yesterday.

Have a safe week!


----------



## Aravis60

Good Monday morning, everyone! It is 55 degrees in the lovely Buckeye State this morning and the high is supposed to be 77 with sunshine. I hope everybody has a great day. Only a few more days until the first day of fall.


----------



## Jeff

It's 64 here but will be warming up to 92. Have a great Monday, everyone.


----------



## Leslie

Good morning everyone and happy September 20th which is International Talk Like an Accountant Day. My accountant name is Pencil Pushin' Phil which may be marginally better (or worse) than Castaway Joan.

Seriously, today is Monday and my mom gets discharged from rehab. I have to get the cat out of the kitty kennel which means lots of running around for me. On top of that, Lady Gaga is leading a rally in Deering Oaks Park to repeal Don't Ask, Don't Tell. It starts at 4 pm. Too bad I'll be at the Free Clinic. I'd love to see her in person.

Oh, did I mention, it is 47 degrees with lots of sun today. Temps expected to get up into the high 60s. Perfect weather for a rally!

L


----------



## geoffthomas

Good Morning.
It is a nice looking day.
I haven't had time to check the weather thingie, but it IS nice.

And no, I don't want to give up being Bartholomew the Rough just yet.
I only discovered the pirate name thing last night, so I didn't get to play with it much.
Arggghhhh.


----------



## crebel

Good Morning.  Only 64 degrees this morning which means it started warming up sometime after midnight as it never made it out of the 50s yesterday.  That must have something to do with the dense fog advisory we are under until 9 a.m.

Talk Like A Pirate day was great fun, but now that people have changed their names back there are posts that make no sense at all!   .

Everyone have a safe and happy week.


----------



## loonlover

63 going to 97 - I am so ready for some cooler temperatures and some rain.

This is the only day I don't work this week.  I think the last time I worked 4 days in a row was well over a year ago.  

A good morning to all.  Hope you have a great day!


----------



## Annalog

Good morning from southern Arizona. In Benson it is 71 F and 57% with a predicted high of 95 F and 30% chance of thundershowers in the afternoon. In Tucson it is 84 F and 34% whth a high of 99 F and 20% chance of rain.

Hope everyone has a safe and happy week.


----------



## caracara

Good morning all.
Currently 65 out there, which is a bit chilly when you haven't yet put the roof back on your car. brr (It's a jeep wrangler soft top)

Hope everyone has a wonderful Monday!


----------



## Andra

We have a bit of fall in the air today.  It was only 67 when I got up and our high is supposed to be in the 80s.  I'm ready for summer weather to be over, but I suspect this is only temporary.
Happy Monday everyone!


----------



## Sandra Edwards

Good morning! Wishing everyone a grand day 

Sandy


----------



## jpmorgan49

Morning all, it's 68 right now in Joliet with an expected high of 77.  It looks like a good day!  My wife's Kindle 3 is due to arrive tomorrow.  
jp


----------



## Margaret

Good morning, everyone!  It is a cool 52 degrees out right now and will warm up to the mid-seventies by this afternoon.  I love this kind of weather, although temps are expected to be back near 90 by the end of the week.  JP, congrats on youe wife's K3.  I am sure she will enjoy it.  Have a great Tuesday!


----------



## lonestar

Good morning everyone.  Hopefully it will stay below 90 degrees today.  Hopefully.  That would be a good cool down.  Life is busy in north Texas and we love it that way.

Have a wonderful day.


----------



## Aravis60

Good morning, everyone. It is 51 degrees outside and they say it will be 87 today. My back is complaining a bit this morning and I really wish I were going back to bed. On the positive side, it's a pretty morning and a short week for me.


----------



## loonlover

Good morning all.  It is 66 and going to 94 today.  I'll be doing my thing of reading at the arena today.  

Hope everyone has a great day.


----------



## Jeff

Good morning, folks. It's 70 right now and expected to stay below 90.


----------



## Leslie

Good morning everyone,

I woke up to a leaky sink in the bathroom. Great start to the day! Sunny and 48 degrees right now.

Have a good Tuesday everyone!

L


----------



## Michael Crane

Good Morning, everybody.  Should be a good day.  After work, I should be getting a Black Bear hamster.  Looking forward to it.


----------



## Andra

Good Morning Everyone.  Our weather here is the same as Jeff's, 70 now and should stay under 90.  We have some possible thunderstorms too, but that's what they said yesterday and we didn't get any...
Yesterday we signed up to do the Komen Race for the Cure in November.  It's not the multi-day one that Thumper and Heather are doing, it's just a 5K, but it's for the same cause.  I know I can walk it since we did that far on Sunday, but I'd like to jog at least part of it.  I guess I know what my new training goal is going to be for the next month or so.
I hope you all have a wonderful day.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Good morning!  54 degrees here in northern VA this morning, on its way to 82 or so.  The leaves are falling in our back yard....

Leslie, sorry about your leaky sink!

Out to the farmer's market today and a picnic lunch today to enjoy the weather.

Everyone have a fantastic day!

Betsy


----------



## crebel

Good Morning!  Already 70 degrees headed to mid-80s with possible storms, very humid already.  We had the air conditioning off and the house open all last week and it was wonderful.  Turned the air back on yesterday.

Leslie, any leaks in the house make me shudder.  Hope it gets fixed quickly and doesn't create too many problems.

Aravis, hope your back loosens up and you feel better soon.

Safe and happy day to all.


----------



## Annalog

Good morning from southern Arizona. In Benson it is 69 F and 73% humidity with a predicted high of 89 F and 30% chance of rain.

Hope your day is safe and productive.


----------



## geoffthomas

Good Beautiful Tuesday Morning to all from Derwood, Maryland.
It continues to be a warm fall/end-of-summer.
Awfully dry but nice for outdoors stuff.

Have a great day.


----------



## Sandra Edwards

Good Morning everyone! Wishing a wonderful day for all ~

Sandy


----------



## luvmy4brats

Good Morning everyone. Looks to be another beautiful day here on the Eastern Shore.

Still fighting a cold. My head is going to explode.


----------



## drenee

Good morning. Another warm day today. We have a few trees turning fall colors. I go to my county this morning that is higher in the mountains and they should have some nice color. 

Andra, good luck with the training. You will do great. 

We've had some horrible news this week. The secretary in our office has been diagnosed with cancer.  Ovaries, uterus, liver, innumerable nodules on her lungs, lymph node involvement and a mass on her abdomen. She is a wonderful sweet lady who has been raising her nephews because they lost both of their parents to cancer. One nephew is now in college, but the other one is mentally delayed and will always need care.


----------



## Leslie

Good morning Deb, the woman who is up early playing WwF  

And good morning everyone else. 55 degrees right now and it is supposed to get up to 80 today. Nice way to start the fall season!

Deb, that's awful news about your secretary.  

Plumbing update: the leaky sink is fixed.

L


----------



## drenee

Sorry for 2 posts. Iphone being difficult. 

Our office only has four of us, and the Judge lost his last secretary to cancer also. Needless to say, we are all in shock right now. 

deb


----------



## Margaret

Good morning, everyone!  It is a comfortable sixty-three degrees right now, but we are expected to have highs of near ninety for the next few days.  My principal has decided to move seven newish computers from the lab into the library to replace some of the older ones we had there.  It is nice to be able to replace some of my "antiques." I had two that were using Windows 97 and are older than the majority of my students.  I am the moving and installing crew, so I have been doing the hauling and crawling around on the floor to connect wires in between my classes.  I think my back is a little worse for the wear.  With any luck the job will be finished today. Deb, I am sorry to hear about your secretary.  I will pray for her.  Leslie, I hope that your leaky sink did not turn into a major problem.  Luv and Aravis, feel better soon.  Enjoy your Wednesdays!


----------



## Linda S. Prather Author

Good morning everyone.  Beautiful day although some rain is expected.  Lexington, KY is gearing up for the Equestrian games and I'm headed to the dentist for a crown.  Have a great mid-week day!


----------



## Aravis60

Good morning, everyone. It is 69 degrees outside right now and supposed to get up to 85 degrees with showers. Tomorrow is supposed to be in the 90s. Completely inappropriate for the first day of fall, to my mind.   My back is feeling much better today, I must have slept weird or something. 
Deb, I am sorry to hear about your co-worker. Heather, I hope your cold goes away soon. Margaret, congrats on your new computers. I hope you don't have too much more setting up to do. Have a great Wednesday, all.


----------



## loonlover

Good morning all.  It will be hot again but highs in the upper 80s are expected by the weekend.

Deb, sorry to hear about your secretary.

I'm working a trade show today so my day at the arena will not be quite as long as when I am being the doorman.  This one is a display of children's clothes so it is kind of fun.  

Hope everyone has a good day.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Good morning!

Currently 65 degrees in northern VA, gonna be a hot one.  Hope to start quilting a piece I've been working on forever.  But that means I have to baste it first.  Hate basting....but that means I have a reason to mop the kitchen floor (that's where I baste.  )

Deb, that's terrible news about your secretary.  Prayers for her and her family and friends.

Heather, hope you're feeling better today!

Leslie, glad your sink is fixed, and I thought you were going to catch me at the end of that last WWF game...

Betsy


----------



## Leslie

Betsy the Quilter said:


> Leslie, glad your sink is fixed, and I thought you were going to catch me at the end of that last WWF game...


The sink was pretty minor and yes, that was a good game...

L


----------



## lonestar

Good morning!  It feels nice this morning at 70 degrees.  I am scheduled to get a pedicure this morning- haven't done that in forever.

Have a great day.


----------



## crebel

Good Morning.  Rainy and muggy here, not very "fall-like" at all.  But, more importantly, no flooding!

Deb, I am so sorry about your secretary, devastating news for everyone I am sure.  You will all be in my thoughts and prayers.

Hope everyone else's thumps are minor and soon mended and that there are lots of bumps headed everyone's way.  Be safe and happy.


----------



## Andra

Good Morning Everyone.  I'm running late this morning because I had to take some sleeping meds last night,  Why??  Because I got home and found that DH had just discovered the freezer defrosting itself.  The door wasn't sealed all the way because of the large chunk of ice on the top shelf... I don't want to think about what all we had to throw out.
It's 72 and overcast here.  Looks like more rain is on the way.
Have a good one.


----------



## Jeff

Good morning, everyone. Nothing new to report. Wishing you all a great day.


----------



## Daniel Arenson

Morning to everyone.

Woke up to find two new interviews with me posted online. 

Have a good day!


----------



## Annalog

Good morning from southern Arizona. In Benson it is 67 F with 93% humidity and a predicted high of 77 F with 80% chance of rain. There is a Flash flood watch  for the region with 1 to 2 inches of rain expected. (Not a lot for elsewhere but could be 1/5 of our yearly rainfall. Tucson is now 74 F and 75% humidity with a high of 83 F and 80% humidity. Packing overnight wear in case the rain is too bad to drive home tonight.

Deb, sending healing energy for your coworker and hopes that the cancer responds well to treatment.

Have a safe Wednesday. 

The chance of rain at my house has just become 100% as I hear rain outside now.


----------



## Sandra Edwards

Good morning! Hope "hump day" is treating everyone in Kindle-land well ~

Sandy


----------



## geoffthomas

Good "Morning" on a fine Wednesday.
Deb so sorry to hear about the co-worker.  Does not sound good. Metastasized cancer is vicious.  My father-in-law had it throughout his system when he passed.  My prayers are with her and her family.
All - always enjoy checking in on the KB virtual-family.

Just sayin....


----------



## Margaret

Good morning, everyone!  We had some pretty spectacular thunder storms last night.  The lightning looked like fireworks at times.  The forcast for today is sunny with a summery high of eighty-five degrees. Enjoy your Thursdays.


----------



## Leslie

Good morning everyone,

54 degrees and another nice day is in store for all of us here in Maine...

L


----------



## loonlover

70 going to 92 but there is a glimmer of hope for cooler temperatures on the horizon.  Monday's high is predicted to be only 79.  Really looking forward to that.

Last day of a kid's clothes trade show today.  It is always fun to work.  The vendors and all of the store owners coming to look over the spring lines are always a pleasure to work with.  No one really complained yesterday about how far they had to walk to get in to the building due to the construction.

Hope everyone's day goes well.


----------



## J.M Pierce

Good morning everyone! It's almost Friday. Bring it!!!!!!!!

I hope everyone has a great day.

J.M.


----------



## Aravis60

Good morning! It is 60 degrees right now, but it's going to be a hot one today. They are saying 92. After tomorrow it looks like it will be cooler, though. Low seventies and high sixties in the 10 day forecast. That sounds more like my kind of weather. At least I have air conditioning at work and home now, unlike a few years ago. Have a great Thursday, folks.


----------



## Michael Crane

Good Morning, everybody!  Weekend is coming up soon.    I kept losing track of what day it was this week.  Had to double-check that it was actually Thursday today!  Hope you all have a great day!


----------



## lonestar

Good morning everyone- We are expecting a day in the high 80s.  Almost a cold front for us after such hot weather recently.

I hope everyone has a wonderful day.


----------



## Annalog

Good morning from southern Arizona. We did not get as much rain as expected but we did get some. In Benson it is 66 F and 91% humidity and an expected high of 84 F and 20% chance of rain. Tucson is 70 F, 79% humidity, and a high of 89 F.

Early morning call then drive to work. Mom starts chemo today.

Have a safe and happy Thursday.


----------



## Jeff

Good morning, Kindleboards. It's 75 deep in the heart of Texas. Hope everyone has a terrific day.


----------



## caracara

Good morning all.
It's only 72 here yay!

Yesterday it decides to rain right when I'm driving in my roofless car. Texas weather.... *rolls eyes*

Hope everyone has a fantastic Thursday


----------



## Thea J

Good morning!

The Duluth forecast includes gray skies and 2-4 inches of rain. I'm getting out the life preservers!

Have a happy day.


----------



## Andra

Good Morning Friends!
Did any of you see the gigantic full moon last night?  It was beautiful.
75 and cloudy in my part of Texas.
Yay for almost Friday!  I'm ready for the weekend!


----------



## intinst

I am ready for the cooler weather LL says is coming. Meter reader pulled into the driveway and our dogs wouldn't stop barking so I am up a couple hours before I wanted to be. Hope everyone has a great day.


----------



## Sandra Edwards

Good Morning Kindle-land! Hope a grand day is in store for all ~

Sandy


----------



## geoffthomas

Good Morning all.
It continues to be "nice".
We had such a short period of rain last night that I am not sure you could measure it.  There was some thunder and lightening in the sky but nothing actually near us.

Have a great day.


----------



## luvmy4brats

Good Morning! Another warm day on the Eastern Shore. I'm looking forward to the weekend when it will cool down a bit.

Today is Rayna's 16th birthday.


----------



## bobavey

Not quite morning anymore, but have a good day.


----------



## kevin63

Luvmy4brats said:


> Good Morning! Another warm day on the Eastern Shore. I'm looking forward to the weekend when it will cool down a bit.
> 
> Today is Rayna's 16th birthday.


Does that mean she's getting her drivers' license soon?


----------



## Leslie

kevin63 said:


> Does that mean she's getting her drivers' license soon?


Not if she is on the same wavelength as my daughter---19 years old and still not driving. She likes being chauffered everywhere.

L


----------



## luvmy4brats

She can't get her license until 16 and 3 months, and she has to have had her permit for 6 months.. so it will be end of December at the earliest. She does have her permit and most of the time she does the driving and I get chauffeured around town. I use any possible errand as a driving lesson.


----------



## Margaret

Good morning, everyone!  Sixty-seven degrees and very humid outside this morning.  It is expected to reach ninety-two and break a record (for this area) by this afternoon.  There will not be too much work getting done in our unconditioned school by that time.  Heather, happy belated birthday to Rayna and good luck with the driving lessons.  My oldest daughter did not get her driver's license until she was twenty-five and on the third rotation of clinicals for medical school.  She was able to live at home for her second rotation so I drove her to work and she took driving lessons.  She passed her test and bought a car on the last day of that cycle, and drove herself to Pittsburgh the next day (over six hours of turnpike driving.)  I was very glad to get the phone saying she had made it.  Enjoy your Fridays!


----------



## Leslie

Good morning everyone,

59 degrees and rainy this morning. Not sure what is in store for the rest of the day.

Hannah actually took driver's ed and learned to drive, but didn't practice enough to take the test. Then her learner's permit expired. Now she is at college and no need for a car there so she probably won't be bothering until she is 25 like your daughter, Margaret!

Have a good Friday everyone. I am off for a haircut this morning and man, do I need it!

L


----------



## Aravis60

Happy Friday, everyone. It is 71 degrees this morning in the Buckeye State, and it is supposed to be another hot day. The Weather Channel is calling for a high of 93. Tomorrow is supposed to be much cooler, and I can't say that I will miss these 90s. Margaret, I know what that is like. I used to work in a building without air and on those days when it was so terribly hot, I used to take the kids out to read under the shade trees on the playground in the afternoons. It was miserable in our room. I remember once the thermometer read 120 degrees. Good luck today. 
   My hubby was another one who didn't get his license until later. I was there taking the test the very first possible day, but then I lived out in the country and had working parents, so it was the only way I would get to do anything. Heather, you have a lot more patience than my mom did. She usually wanted my dad to take me out driving. She had a hard time riding with me when I was still learning. She made me nervous because I could tell she was so nervous. It's weird because usually my dad was the impatient one.


----------



## lonestar

Good morning.  It's raining.  What good preparation for the winter.  The forecast is for upper 80s.  Wonderful!  No triple digits for us, thank goodness.

Have a wonderful day.


----------



## Michael Crane

Happy Friday and Good Morning!

Windy and raining here... kind of a gloomy start to the day--but I have my Red Bull at least, so no lives will be threatened until next time.


----------



## Brenda Carroll

TGIF!! Another Friday, still my favorite day even though I'm retired.    I need a four pak of Red Bull myself.  I am too sleepy to be up this early.


----------



## loonlover

Good morning all.  The forecast was revised after I went to work yesterday to show highs in the upper 80s through Sunday and the upper 70s for Monday and Tuesday.  Those temps are being looked forward to very much.

Two Disney shows today, then I'm off for 3 days.  I haven't worked 4 days in a row in many months so I am really glad to see Friday.  Most weeks it really doesn't mean as much as it used to.

Hope everyone has a great start to their weekend.


----------



## Jeff

Good morning, everyone. It's a mild morning in central Texas but will get hot again this afternoon. Hope everyone has a great day.


----------



## The Atomic Bookworm

lonestar said:


> Good morning. It's raining. What good preparation for the winter. The forecast is for upper 80s. Wonderful! No triple digits for us, thank goodness.
> 
> Have a wonderful day.


Then keep your rain to yourself, and keep your rain off our parade 

Hi everyone. Cloudy morning here on the West End neighborhood of Downtown Dallas. The State Fair of Texas starts today, and several streets are closed in preparation for the Opening Day Parade... which may get rained-on considering the fact that there's a 40% chance of rain from now until tomorrow night... unless *lonestar* keeps the rain to himself/herself. 

And, as my 5-year-old niece would say, "yay! for no more triple digits"


----------



## kevin63

Good Morning

It was 80 degrees when I got up this morning, but then it rained and now it's in the upper 60's and only supposed to get up to 71 degrees.


I had bought my car 3 months before I turned 16 and then on my 16th birthday, I went over to the license place and took the written exam and then the driver's exam.  I walked out of there with my license that night.  I couldn't wait to get them.  My sisters' took a lot longer to get their's.  I think one was 22 and the other was 24 or so.


----------



## geoffthomas

Good Morning from Derwood.
It is an nice sunny Friday.
We do expect unseasonably warm 94 today.

And my youngest, our only daughter, is 24 and still does not have a license.
She is actually a good driver, but she does not want to.
The way other people drive is the reason.

Just sayin......


----------



## luvmy4brats

Good Morning all. Looks like another hot day here on the Eastern Shore. It's supposed to be up in the 90s (where oh where did Autumn go already?)

It's funny, normally my husband is the one that's very calm. But for some reason, when it comes to her driving, not so much. It's been much, much less nerve wracking for me than I expected it to be.


----------



## kevin63

I hated having my Dad in the car with me.  My Mom and my grandpa were a lot easier to be with.


----------



## Annalog

Good morning from southern Arizona. In Benson it is 60 F and 88% humidity with a high of 91 F. In Tucson it is 69 F, 54% humidity with a high of 96 F. No rain in sight.

Both my parents taught me to drive. My dad had me drive his pickup truck with manual transmission; my mom had me drive the station wagon with automatic transmission. I remember I had difficulty knowing where the wheels were on the station wagon so my mom found an unused road and put daisies on the road for me to drive on and squash. By the time I took Drivers Ed, all I had left to learn was how to handle a small car with power steering and power brakes.


----------



## Andra

I'm with Brendan - TGIF!
I got to work to find email and BlackBerry problems. Fun! It's overcast and dreary now but it's supposed to be sunny later.


----------



## crebel

Good Morning.  Supposed to stay below 70 today and overcast/rainy for the weekend.

I love the drivers license stories.  Luv, my DH is always the calm one, too; but, like yours, not with the kids learning to drive.  I worked with both of them so their Dad wouldn't have a heart attack.  He was not patient with me either when I had to learn to drive a stick in Japan, the chaplain's wife finally took pity on me and I mastered it in one afternoon (on the "wrong" side of the road even).  My heart attack didn't come until the insurance bill for teenage drivers arrived.

Safe and happy day to everybody!


----------



## Sandra Edwards

Good Morning! Hope there's a wonderful day in store for everyone here in Kindle land 

Sandy


----------



## Annalog

A very good Saturday morning from southern Arizona. I was supposed to wake up at 4 am but I woke at 11 pm, 1 am, 2 am, 3 am, and finally got up at 3:30 am and turned off the alarm. I will just drive to Tucson early for the sunrise walk early, park at Sabino Canyon, and work on a knitted baby blanket in the car while waiting. I hope that my mom will be able to walk OK and that the bone pain from the Neulasta shot yesterday is not too bad. Since this round of chemo just started Wednesday the risk of infection should be low.

Have a wonderful weekend.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Good morning!

Anna, I've done that when I've had something important I'm worried about, wake up every couple of ours.  Hope your mom does well!  Thinking of you both.

We have a driving tour through VA and MD today with a group of car enthusiasts.  I think we're going to take the Miata with the top down, supposed to be a nice day here today.

Everyone have a great day!

Betsy


----------



## Annalog

Thanks Betsy! I have done it before as well. At least I can usually get back to sleep.


----------



## Leslie

Good morning everyone,

64 degrees in southern Maine and blue skies this morning. Not sure why I am up so early on a Saturday...LOL.

Have a great day everyone!

L


----------



## drenee

Good early Saturday morning, Leslie.  I've been awake for about an hour.  I'm not very good at sleeping in late.  
Cooler weather has finally arrived in northern WV.  
deb


----------



## Thea J

Good Saturday morning! It's 41 and looks like it's going to be sunny today in Duluth. I have the day off and it's stretching out luxuriantly before me. Fall colors are near their peak today. I should get out to see!

Have fun, everyone.


----------



## Aravis60

Good Saturday morning. It is 55 degrees this morning and it is supposed to be sunny with a high of 73. Sounds like a nice day. I'm so glad that it isn't supposed to be ninety today, although it wasn't so bad yesterday because the wind kept the heat from feeling to overwhelming. Have a great day everyone!


----------



## kevin63

Good Morning

It's nice and cool here in Saint Louis, MO this morning.  I'm late getting out to my parents' to relieve my sister.  I'll be so glad when we can leave my Mom alone, but I don't see that happening soon.

Have a great day!


----------



## Linda S. Prather Author

Good morning everyone.  Beautiful day in Lexington, KY.  Did get some rain yesterday which cooled it down just enough.  Equestrian games start today.


----------



## DLs Niece

Good morning everyone. It is overcast here but otherwise not a bad day.  Going to kick back and do some reading this morning while I wait for my hunny to return from his trip. 

Hope you all have a wonderful weekend!


----------



## Ann in Arlington

Good Morning!

Weather looks perfect for my cousin's crab feast up in Baltimore. . . . .got to make some macaroni salad and will head up there around 2. . . .always a good time. . . . .


----------



## Andra

Good Morning and Happy Saturday to you all!
It's 73 and sunny here in my little part of Texas.  We do have a 30% chance of thunderstorms later today, but that's what they said yesterday too.
DH and I are heading out to pick up cousin Cara and go for a walk/jog in preparation for the Komen 5k in November.  No other plans for the day.


----------



## Margaret

Good morning, everyone!  I really slept in today, it was nice to be able to turn the alarm off for a day!  It looks as if we will have one more warm day here.  I have an early afternoon baby shower and am looking in my closet to find an outfit that looks like fall without being too hot to wear in mid-eighty temperatures.  Enjoy your Saturdays!


----------



## Jeff

Good morning, everyone. Please see Andra's post for the weather report and have a great weekend.


----------



## sheltiemom

It is raining and 72 in Dallas.   Good day to stay home, read, and watch the football game this afternoon.


----------



## loonlover

Good morning all.  IT is 67 going to 83 with hopes of highs in the 70s tomorrow.  Looks like a pretty day.  Intinst is going to have to go in to work later this afternoon, but doesn't look like he will be working a full shift.  He has a haircut scheduled at 11:30 so will eat lunch out after that.  Otherwise, I plan to veg this morning and do a little housework later in the day.

Hope everyone enjoys a beautiful Saturday.


----------



## Jane917

Good morning. I haven't checked in for a while. It is mid 40s here, supposed to get up to low 80s. The clouds have cleared, so it looks like it will be a wonderful day. The leaves are just starting to turn golden. There is a Fall crispness to the air. Have a good one!


----------



## caracara

Good morning all.
See Texas weather report, and activity from Andra. =)

Hope everyone has a wonderful Saturday.


----------



## Sandra Edwards

Good morning Kindle Land! Wishing everyone a wonderful day 

Sandy


----------



## geoffthomas

Good Morning from Derwood, MD.
It is a nice Saturday and I will try to get past the hayfever stuff.
Have a great day all.


----------



## luvmy4brats

Good morning everybody! One last hot day before the cool down. We've already been to two soccer games today. Headed home now. Not much planned except possibly power washing the swing set (we're donating it to our Homeowner's Association)


----------



## Margaret

Good morning, everyone!  The cooler weather finally arrived in the Philadelphia area.  This week is supposed to be rather rainy, but we can certainly use it.  I will be following my usual Sunday morning routine of church with my Mom and food shopping.  I also have some papers to mark and a lesson plan to complete, but those probably won't get touched until after dinner.  I am in the middle of a good book that is just begging to be finished.  Enjoy your Sundays!


----------



## drenee

Currently 49 degrees in northern WV. Beautiful sleeping weather.  I'm going to try to make pizalles with Splenda today. And I have to pack for the week.  But for now I'm going to lay in bed with my tea and read. 
Have a wonderful Sunday.
deb


----------



## lonestar

Good morning!  We are expecting highs in the mid 70s today.  Wahooo!

Have a great day.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Good Morning!

Sprinkly this morning as we watch the Singapore Grand Prix...

Today lots of quilting scheduled....

Betsy


----------



## Leslie

Good morning everyone,

55 degrees and kind of cloudy this morning. Time to enjoy my second cup of coffee, I think...

L


----------



## DLs Niece

Morning everyone.  Just finishing my coffee and toast after sleeping in a bit.  Hope you all have a relaxing day!


----------



## kevin63

Another cool morning after the rain this morning here in Saint Louis, MO.

Have a great Sunday.


----------



## Valmore Daniels

Morning!  Looks like a nice day to mow the lawn, finish building the shed, etc.


----------



## loonlover

Good morning all.  

It is 61 going to 74 with lows in the 50s the rest of the week.  Now if we could just get some rain.  We're over 9 inches under the norm for the year.  Cloud cover is heavy this morning - slept in a bit and it was still so dark in the house I had trouble believing it was after8.  A 30% chance of thunderstorms, but radar doesn't show them moving in our direction.

Hope everyone has a great day.


----------



## Annalog

Good morning from southern Arizona. It is currently 66F and 69% humidity with a predicted high of 90 F. DH and I will be working outside early before it gets hot as there are tasks that must be finished today. 

Have a wonderful day.


----------



## Jeff

It's 68 with an expected high of 85 in McGregor, Texas. Good morning, everyone.


----------



## geoffthomas

It is raining here in Derwood, MD.
we needed this.

It is also our 46th wedding anniversary.

Have a wonderful day.


----------



## Jeff

Happy anniversary Geoff and Mrs. Thomas.


----------



## Andra

geoffthomas said:


> It is also our 46th wedding anniversary.


HAPPY ANNIVERSARY!

The weather here is much like Jeff's. We managed a bit more than a 5k yesterday, but it was hot and I was ready to quite before I hit the half-way point. Since it's cooler today, DH and I are going to do it again (I must be insane).
I hope you all have a great day.


----------



## crebel

Good Afternoon!  I am slugging at my sister's house, reading and watching football.  It is a tough job, but someone has to do it.

Happy Anniversary to you and the Mrs., Geoff.  I wish you many more years of happiness together.

Be safe and happy everybody.


----------



## drenee

Happy Anniversary Mr. and Mrs. Geoff.
deb


----------



## Annalog

Happy Anniversary to you, Mr. and Mrs. Geoff Thomas!


----------



## Margaret

Good morning, everyone!  We have a rainy 64 degrees here for our start to the week.  We really need the rain, but it is a little harder to get moving on such a dreary day.  I hope Mr. and Mrs. Geoff had a wonderful anniversary.  Enjoy your Mondays!


----------



## Aravis60

Good Monday morning, everyone. It is 54 degrees and raining here. I'm glad because we need the rain, but it wasn't much fun standing out there waiting for the dog to go to the bathroom. I want to curl up with a blanket and go back to sleep now. I'll have to settle for hot coffee and computer time before work. 
Happy belated anniversary, Geoff and Mrs. Thomas. 
Have a great Monday and a great week, all.


----------



## Jeff

Good Monday, everyone. It's 54 in the heart of Texas. Summer's almost gone - winter's coming on. Can you name that tune?


----------



## Linda S. Prather Author

Good morning everyone.  Rainy and cool in Lexington, KY.  Yesterday was a beautiful blustery day in the Bluegrass.  Lots of leaves in the yard now.


----------



## Geoffrey

Jeff said:


> Good Monday, everyone. It's 54 in the heart of Texas. Summer's almost gone - winter's coming on. Can you name that tune?


 .... and only a high of 75 today. Such joy.


----------



## loonlover

Good morning all.  It is 53 going to 72 and partly cloudy.  A little gloomy, but still looks like a nice day in the outdoors.  

Grocery shopping on tap for this morning and some housework after Intinst goes to work.

Have a great day and try to forget it is a Monday.


----------



## caracara

Good morning all.
It's 53 here, which is COLD in my book!! Although I'm still wearing flip-flops....

Hope everyone has a wonderful Monday.


----------



## Andra

All across the state, Texans are rejoicing.  Summer is losing its grip on us!  We haven't had a HIGH in the 70s in ages...
Happy Monday - I hope you all have a wonderful week.

(in case you are curious, no, I didn't walk another 5k yesterday.  DH did though.  I stopped about half way through.)


----------



## Leslie

Good morning everyone,

54 degrees and rainy here in southern Maine. Have a great Monday everyone...

L


----------



## Annalog

Good morning from southern Arizona. It is currently 63 F in Benson with a predicted high of 90 F. It is 76 F in Tucson with a high of 98 F. It is still summer in central Arizona where it is 80 F before sunrise in Chandler with a high of 106 F predicted for today. Even higher temperatures are predicted for the next three days as well.

Have a wonderful Monday and rest of the week.


----------



## kevin63

Good Morning

Woke up to a cool 46 degrees this morning and only getting up to 68 degrees.

Have a great Monday!


----------



## The Atomic Bookworm

caracara said:


> Good morning all.
> It's 53 here, which is COLD in my book!! Although I'm still wearing flip-flops....


Aw, c'mon, it ain't THAT bad... besides, it's going back up to the low-to-mid-80's later this week.

Wait until it get REALLY cold.



> Hope everyone has a wonderful Monday.


You too.


----------



## luvmy4brats

Good Morning!

Ah, 73 and breezy here on the Eastern Shore. Rain is in the forecast for today and tomorrow. I'm looking forward to it.

Have a great day everybody!


----------



## alevine513

Raing here in NYC and will probably go on for a few days. At least it's not hot.

Regards,

Arthur


----------



## lonestar

Good morning everyone.  It feels like Autumn here in north Texas.  It was 50 degrees this morning.  It feels wonderful.

Have a great day.


----------



## geoffthomas

Good Morning (kinda still for a few more minutes) from Derwood, MD.
It rained here this morning - which we still needed and still need more.

Thank you all for the anniversary well-wishes Sunday.
We spent Sat/Sun at the Outlets in Hagerstown on Sat and Leesburg Corner on Sun.
This allowed us to try out the new Honda CR-V on the highway (nice).
And it allowed us to "purchase" thoughtful and highly-desired gifts for each other.
And it was fun to drive/walk around a lot all day both days.
No yard work or home projects, just time together.
With my BFF.

Just sayin....


----------



## Sandra Edwards

Good Morning! Hope everyone in Kindle Land has a grand day 

Sandy


----------



## Margaret

Good morning, everyone!  It is warmish and muggy here already this morning, so it most likely will not be a very comfortable day - but we should be getting some of the rain we need and I only have two classes today, so it is not that bad.  Enjoy your Tuesdays.


----------



## Aravis60

Good morning from "The Heart of It All"! It is rainy and 55 degrees here this morning. The high today is only supposed to be 59, according to the Weather Channel. I think that I am going to go and change my clothes. I didn't realize that it was supposed to be so cool today. I think that I am going to want long sleeves. I hope everyone has a great day today.


----------



## loonlover

It is a very pleasant 50 degrees this morning going to a high of 79.  Sounds like a gorgeous day to sit and watch the world go by outside the arena.

Good morning to all - have a great day.


----------



## Sean Sweeney

A good chilly morning to everyone, from the Commonwealth. It's currently 57 degrees and overcast here, with a high of 76 and thunderstorms expected. How it will get that high, I don't know. Supposed to cover a game during the storms, but I doubt they'll play.

Working on a new thriller novella today after a little tidying up in my office. At least that's the plan.


----------



## DLs Niece

Cool and damp here today in Southern Ontario.  It's suppose to top out at a mere 66 today.


----------



## Jeff

It's 49 here this morning. Guess I won't take my coffee out to the deck. Have a good one, everybody.


----------



## Annalog

Good morning from Southern Arizona. The weather is like yesterday with a high of 92 F in Benson and 98 F in Tucson. While in the morning it is clear that Fall is here, it still gets pretty warm during the day.

Hope your Tuesday is terrific.


----------



## Michael Crane

Good Morning, everybody!  It's cool outside... still dark.  Got my Red Bull and I'm ready to take today on!

Have a great day!


----------



## kevin63

Woke up to a cool 50 degrees this morning here in Saint Louis, MO.  

Have a great day!


----------



## lonestar

Good morning!  It's cool and crisp.  A beautiful start to the day.  Autumn is my favorite time of the year.

Have a wonderful day.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Good Morning!

Humid here in northern VA.  I feel like I'm breathing water.   At least I don't have to water the plants.

Happy Belated Anniversary to Mr. & Mrs. Geoff!  Wow, miss a couple of days in the Good Morning thread!!!

Betsy


----------



## Leslie

Good morning,

57 today and looks like rain is in store for us, too. I am trying to squeak out a few last days in the outdoor shower...

L


----------



## caracara

Good morning all. It is showing 51 here *shiver* Still in flip flops though.
Not much going on today, typical Tuesday for me.

Wishing everyone a happy and warm (or cold if you prefer) day.


----------



## Andra

Happy Tuesday Friends!
It's lovely and cool outside which means I'm automatically in a good mood - yay!
But remember our building has only two temperatures - meat locker and sauna.  So today it's a sauna.  Oh well, at least I can walk outside to cool off.
Terry Pratchett's newest book is on my Kindle for my reading pleasure later today - I may start it at lunchtime...


----------



## Brenda Carroll

Beautiful day here and good morning to all! 55 degrees when I got up.  Sun shining through the trees casting lovely shadows across the deck.  Have a great Tewsday!!


----------



## jpmorgan49

Good Morning!!  It's a cool 58 degrees here this morning with a high of 67.  I love Fall in the Midwest!! 
jp


----------



## geoffthomas

Good Morning on a Tuesday in the Washington, DC area.
As Betsy has mentioned it is real humid (like rain) in the area today.

this is the lull between the HOT weather and the COLD stuff.

So even with the rain (which we still need) and the overcast, this is nice.

Just sayin......


----------



## Sandra Edwards

Good Morning! It's still warm out here in the desert. I can't wait until it's cool enough that I can enjoy a cup of hot cocoa or hot tea 

Wishing everyone in Kindle Land a grand day!

Sandy


----------



## lonestar

Good morning everyone from Meridian Mississippi.  Onward today to Atlanta Georgia.  I don't know the temperature here yet but it feels okay in the hotel room.  Will be good to pack up again and head out in a little while.

Have a good day.


----------



## D. Nathan Hilliard

Good morning from Houston, Texas. It's a nice 63 degrees under clear skies right now, and I'm up way too early. Oh well, it happens.


----------



## Margaret

Good morning, everyone!  The air outside feels much cooler so hopefully today will be less humid here.  With all of the humidity we have been having, we still have have not gotten much rain.  More is forcasted for tomorrow, so we will have to see.  Enjoy your Wednesdays!


----------



## Sean Sweeney

Good morning from the Commonwealth.

I wish Mother Nature would make up her mind. For some reason, I'm boiling. It's 66 degrees. It's supposed to hit 81. It's September 29. Did M.N. get the memo?


----------



## Aravis60

Good morning, everyone. It is 49 degrees this morning in the great state of Ohio, home to the NL Central champion Cincinnati Reds! It looks like it is going to be a nice day today, they are saying mostly sunny and a high of 74. I hope everyone has a great Wednesday.


----------



## Jeff

Good Wednesday morning, everyone. Deep in the heart of Texas it's 59 degrees so I'm drinking my coffee at my desk. Hope you all have a great day.


----------



## Leslie

Good morning everyone, 

67 degrees and muggy here in southern Maine this morning...still wearing sandals!

L


----------



## Michael Crane

Good Morning, everybody!  Glad it's Wednesday.  I'm still sleepy, even though I'm drinking a Red Bull right now.

Hope you all have a great day!


----------



## Andra

It's hump day - the work week is almost half over!
It's a lovely 60-ish degrees in Austin TX but we're supposed to get to the high 80s later today.
Have a great day everyone!


----------



## Annalog

Good morning from southern Arizona. It is currently clear skies and 67 F in Benson with a predicted high of 96 F while in Tucson it is 76 F with a high of 101 F.

Hope everyone has a wonderful and productive Wednesday.


----------



## loonlover

Good morning.  It is 59 going to 81 today.  The current humidity is 81% with no prediction of rain in the near future.  Does look like it will be a pretty nice day.

Hope everyone enjoys their Wednesday.


----------



## crebel

Good Morning.  A nice, brisk 50 degrees in southeast Iowa this morning.  Sunny and heading to high 70s.

Everyone have a safe and happy day.


----------



## geoffthomas

Good Morning all.
It is a pleasant (if overcast) Wednesday.

Have a wonderful day today.


----------



## luvmy4brats

Good Morning! It's a nice, overcast morning, supposed to rain tonight. (I'm trying to decide whether or not that's a good thing. Wednesday is our park/soccer practice/youth chorale/lego club day..)

Have a good day everybody!


----------



## Sandra Edwards

Good morning Kindle Land! Hope everyone has a grand day 

Sandy


----------



## Margaret

Good morning, everyone!  It looks as though we may finally get some of the rain we have been needing.  It is pouring down now and expected to continue throughout the day.  Hopefully those who have been adversely affected by this storm will stay safe.  I have a long day today - we have a Home and School Meeting tonight, and I am planning to stay after my classes and switch my decorations from September to October.  It is hard to believe that it is time to do that already.  Enjoy your Thursdays!


----------



## Aravis60

Good morning, Kindle Boards. It is 56 degrees outside. Looks like another nice day here with a high of 75 and at least some sunshine. I'm feeling a little wiped out this morning, as I had an all day meeting yesterday and then a night class until about 8:30. It was a long day. But today is a new day with no extra stuff going on, so that is good. Plus I like the tv shows tonight. And tomorrow is Friday. Have a great Thursday, everyone.


----------



## Sean Sweeney

Good morning, gang... 64 degrees right now in the Commonwealth, overcast and cool. Supposed to hit 76 today with a 70 percent chance of rain. Just checked the fluctuation between hours... the weather isn't going to know what to do today.

Hope everyone has a fantastic day.


----------



## Leslie

Good morning everyone,

61 degrees right now with a high of 70 predicted. Rain is in the forecast but it is sunny right now. Have a great Thursday, everyone!

L


----------



## Jeff

It's 57 in the heart of Texas right now but will be 88 before long. Happy Thursday, everyone.


----------



## lonestar

Good morning.  We are in Atlanta Georgia for a few days.  Up on the 64th floor, right now we can see fog/clouds.  It may have rained last night.  We're looking forward to a busy, fun day.

Have a wonderful day.


----------



## D. Nathan Hilliard

Good morning! It's sixty four degrees and sunny here in Houston. October is almost upon us!


----------



## Andra

Good Morning Everyone.  It's 64 here and it feels great.  Of course, we are like Jeff and it will warm up later today.
I'm already have a weird morning - I hope my memory gets better as the day goes on.
DH and I are going to Happy Hour after work - should be fun!
Happy last day of September!


----------



## caracara

Good morning gang.
It is 57 here at the moment.
Tomorrow is the most important day of the whole year in my book. I will inform you why tomorrow =)

Hope everyone has a lovely Thursday.


----------



## Valmore Daniels

Good morning ...


----------



## Annalog

Good morning from southern Arizona. It is currently clear skies and 60 F in Benson with a predicted high of 97 F while in Tucson it is 70 F with a high of 102 F. The nights and mornings are getting cooler while the days are getting warmer. Yes, it is Autumn in southern Arizona! 

Hope you have a terrific Thursday.


----------



## Michael Crane

Good Morning, everybody!  Looks like it'll be a nice day today.  No major plans.  Just work and then go home and watch some of my new Looney Tunes DVDs and play with my Black Bear hamster, Gir.   

Have a great day, everybody!


----------



## crebel

Good Morning!  A cool but sunny 51 degrees here on its way to 70.  Perfect weather.

Everyone have a safe and happy day.


----------



## loonlover

Good morning.  It is 55 going to 83 with partly cloudy skies.  No rain in the forecast, but highs in the 70s for several days beginning tomorrow.  Mowed the front yard yesterday - hopefully for the last time this year.

Laundry on the agenda for today plus seeing that everything is ready for me to work all day tomorrow and a concert on Saturday night.

Enjoy your day!


----------



## geoffthomas

Good Morning from Derwood, MD.
It is overcast and raining here.
But we still need the rain.
And I am at work today anyway.

Be careful out there.


----------



## Sandra Edwards

Good Morning...well, it's kind of mid-day now...but you get the gist of my sentiment. Better late than never  

Wishing everyone a wonderful "rest of the day".

Sandy


----------



## kadac00

Good Morning!

Just wanted to let everyone know that today is CaraCara's 18th Birthday! There is a thread if you'd like to wish her a happy birthday.

http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,38062.0.html


----------



## Margaret

Good morning, everyone!  Happy belated birthday to CaraCara!  Rainy and cooler here today.  The high temperature will only be in the sixties.  Happy October and enjoy your Fridays!


----------



## Andra

Morning All.
I'm giving in to my allergies today - taking another Nyquil and going back to sleep.
Hope you have a great day.

Happy Birthday Cara!


----------



## loonlover

Good morning all.  It is 58 going to 79 with clear skies.  FInally, a high under 80 degrees.

Working today - may be a little busier as Michael Buble tickets go on sale at 10 this morning.

Hope everyone has a great start to their weekend.


----------



## Aravis60

Happy Friday morning, everyone! It is 50 degrees and cloudy in the Buckeye State this morning with the high expected to be about 69. It doesn't look like we're supposed to get any rain, though. Have a great day.


----------



## kevin63

50 degrees and cool this morning.  Guess I'm going to do some laundry and try to get packed for my trip so I'm not doing it at the last minute like I'm usually doing.


----------



## Jeff

Good morning, all. It's 62 and should be 82 later, in the heart of Texas. Have a good one, everyone and happy birthday Cara.


----------



## Michael Crane

Good Morning, everybody!  Happy Friday!  Should be a nice day today.

Have a great day!


----------



## caracara

Good morning all!

Thanks everyone!! watch out I can now vote and buy lotto tickets! Muw ha ha!

Hope everyone has a wonderful day!!


----------



## Leslie

Good morning everyone,

66 degrees and rain is in the forecast. I had a pedicure appointment this morning which I completely blanked on...oh well. Sigh...

L


----------



## geoffthomas

Good Friday Morning from Derwood, MD. 
It is 61 going up to 69.
Dry today (no the ground) and cloudy now but sunny later.

Have a terrific day.


----------



## Valmore Daniels

Morning  (yawn/stretch/grab coffee)


----------



## Annalog

Good morning from southern Arizona. Aparently Tucson set a record high for the date yesterday. I am not even going to look today as it looked as if the high temperatures would continue through the weekend.

Happy birthday Cara.

Happy Friday and a wonderful October.


----------



## crebel

Good Morning to all!  Another perfect cool but sunny day in store here.  As our flood clean-up continues, the washer/dryer will be one of the last things replaced (we are hoping to reroute the plumbing from the basement to the ground floor) so it is off to the laundromat in a few minutes.  For the most part I dislike going to the laundromat, but it is a plus to get 5-6 loads of laundry done in a couple of hours vs all day.

Happy birthday Cara and safe and happy day to all.


----------



## Sandra Edwards

Good morning everyone! It's October. Yay! Finally, we should start getting some cooler temps out here in the desert .

Wishing everyone a grand and wonderful day!

Sandy


----------



## lonestar

Good Morning everyone!  Have a wonderful Saturday.  We are still in Atlanta but starting our trip home tomorrow morning.


----------



## Jeff

Good morning, everyone. It's chilly in the heart of Texas. Good weekend to all.


----------



## Alice Y. Yeh

Good morning, everyone!

It's cold, wet, and rainy here in Michigan. What are the chances?  

Have a happy Saturday!


----------



## Leslie

Good morning,

51 degrees right now with lots of sun. We are supposed to have a beautiful day in store for us!

L


----------



## Aravis60

Good morning, everyone. It is 40 degrees and very sunny here in Ohio and our high is supposed to be 63 with rain in the afternoon. Have a great Saturday!


----------



## crebel

Good Morning.  Fall is officially here, we had our first frost warnings overnight.  Sunny, but not expected to climb out of the 50s for the next couple of days.

Hope everyone is having a safe and happy weekend.


----------



## Margaret

Good morning, everyone!  It is a beautiful, sunny and cool day here outside of Philadelphia.  It is starting to feel like Fall at last.  Enjoy your Saturdays!


----------



## loonlover

Feeling like fall at last here in central AR.  49 this morning but we will have a high in the mid-eighties.

Hank Williams Jr. concert tonight.  The last I heard a crowd between 6,000 and 7,000 is expected.  I'll be working the doors but will try to get a chance to stick my head inside the arena a time or two.  

Hope everyone has a great Saturday.


----------



## Annalog

Good morning from southern Arizona. It said 108 F as the outside temperature at my mom's house in Tucson yesterday. Near record 101 F predicted for Tucson and only 95 F predicted for Benson. 30% chance of thunderstorms this afternoon.

A safe, happy, and healthy Saturday for all.


----------



## The Atomic Bookworm

GoodmorningeveryoneI'vebeenupsincefiveandjustgotbackfromhelpingatthefood-coopIbelongtoo* *deep breath* andnowIgettostayhomeandrelaxunlessIhavetodothisthinginFortWorth *deep breath*

... aaaaaaaaaaaaaannndddd I have too much caffeine in my system already  Happy Saturday, gang!!

And Happy Birthday Kara, welcome to Grown-Up-Ville 

*For those interested in the whole food-coop thing: http://www.bountifulbaskets.org/


----------



## Jane917

Good morning, all! It is a lovely cool calm morning with a promise of a beautiful day in the high 70s. We will head for the outdoors in a while.


----------



## Andra

Happy Saturday!  It's sunny and just barely in the 70s now.  It should be a beautiful day.  It's amazing how much better an entire day of sleep will make you feel when your allergies are attacking you....


----------



## caracara

Good morning all.

If anyone would like cake please let me know =)

I have a wedding to go to today.  Its the first of my cousins to get married, this is going to be fun! 

Hope everyone has a lovely Saturday!


----------



## Sandra Edwards

Good Morning! Wishing everyone in Kindle Land a grand day 

Sandy


----------



## geoffthomas

Good Morning from Derwood, MD.
It was 47, going up to 67.  About 63 right now.
Was overcast some.  Now sunny.

See, it was better that I waited to post this.
All indicators are nicer now.
Been getting a tire/wheel problem fixed on my wife's 96 Grand Prix.
Course she seldom drives it now that we have the new Honda CR-V.
But it needed doing.
Now spending some porch time.
Me and Leslie know how to live.
Decks are nice. But a screened in porch is heaven.

Have a great day.


----------



## Margaret

Good morning, everyone!  It is a kind of grayish morning and expected to be cloudy all day today.  My husband is going to the Eagles game and I have a day full of schoolwork ahead.  Andra, I am happy to hear that you are feeling better.  Enjoy your Sundays!


----------



## Leslie

Good morning,

Chilly this morning--39 degrees. I am wearing socks for the first time in months...and I took an indoor shower. I think fall is here, officially.

L


----------



## Edward C. Patterson

Very chilly here this moring in NJ. Dizzy day ahead. Dad had a siezure yesterday morning and was rushed to the hospital. The seizure passed, but he's admitted for testing and theapy. Some changes ahead. 

Edward C. Patterson


----------



## Linda S. Prather Author

Good morning, everyone.  Very cool in Lexington, KY this morning.  The Equestrian games are almost over, and I'm still recovering from this nasty virus going around.  I've been watching the kids get ready for Halloween - already!

Ed, sorry to hear abouty our father.  I'll keep him in my prayers and I hope he gets well soon.  Happy Birthday to those I missed, and I love cake.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Edward C. Patterson said:


> Very chilly here this moring in NJ. Dizzy day ahead. Dad had a siezure yesterday morning and was rushed to the hospital. The seizure passed, but he's admitted for testing and theapy. Some changes ahead.
> 
> Edward C. Patterson


Good morning!

Ed, please keep us posted about your dad. I'm gald he's doing better this morning. He and you are in our thoughts!

It's cool (55 degrees) and cloudy here in northern VA. Recovering from a, long tiring but great day yesterday. My quilting partner and I had a show yesterday--Susan and Ann dropped by, that was fun! Plus Ann fetched us crabcakes from our favorite vendor (thanks, Ann!) It was a good show, but I got home, had dinner, and crashed. Today I put stuff away and start on the next quilt...

Betsy


----------



## Jeff

Good morning, all. It's a pretty day in the heart of Texas. Hope you have a good one.


----------



## kevin63

Woke up to a cool 43 degrees here in Saint Louis, MO this morning.  I still need to get stuff together for my trip.  I tried the other day to get some of it done, but it never happened.  I hate waiting to the last minute to get it done.  Hopefully, I'll have better luck today.

Have a great and safe Sunday!  Enjoy the day.


----------



## geoffthomas

Good Morning from Maryland.
It is 52 now with an expected high of 63.
It is sunny and nice right now - predicted rain by  1pm.

Going to Columbia, MD for a little shopping.
Then back to getting rid of clothes and other unneeded objects.
Have a great day.


----------



## Jeff

geoffthomas said:


> Then back to getting rid of clothes and other unneeded objects.


Just a reminder: Clothes are needed objects if local laws do not permit public nudity.


----------



## loonlover

I left the arena at midnight - why am I up this early?

Oh well, I am up and it looks to be a beautiful day with a high of 67.  Humidity is higher than yesterday so the fire warning has been lifted. 

Hope everyone has a peaceful/lazy/productive Sunday - whichever fits your plans.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

geoffthomas said:


> Then back to getting rid of clothes and other unneeded objects.





Jeff said:


> Just a reminder: Clothes are needed objects if local laws do not permit public nudity.


Geoff's community is a well known nudist colony in MD.
 (JK)

Betsy


----------



## geoffthomas

Yeah well not all clothes, and especially not the ones that I am wearing.
Just those that I have not worn for at least six months.

I really must edit even my posts.
Keep on saying things that I didn't mean to say.


----------



## Jeff

geoffthomas said:


> I really must edit even my posts.


If you do that, how are we going to have any fun razzing you?


----------



## crebel

Good Morning to all!  Our weather matches Leslie's this morning - at 9:30 a.m. it is sunshine but only 38 degrees.  Brisk!  It would absolutely be time to stop the outdoor showers and move Geoff's "colony" inside  

Ed, you and your Dad will be in my thoughts and prayers.  Extra hugs for you this morning.

Safe and happy Sunday to all.

Chris


----------



## Sandra Edwards

Good Morning! Temps are cooler today and...wait for it...there is a light drizzle out here in the desert! Yep, you read right. We have rain...such as it is...but it's been drizzling off and on since late yesterday afternoon. This is a rarity where I live. I wonder what it means....

Wishing everyone in Kindle Land a grand day!

Sandy


----------



## Annalog

Good morning from southern Arizona. It is sunny and warm and will probably get hot before thunderstorms arrive. Currently taking a break from working outside to wake up DH so that he can take me out to breakfast. 

Ed, sending healing thoughts to your dad and hugs to you.

May today be safe and happy.


----------



## Andra

Good Morning Everyone. We continue to have beautiful days here in Texas - right now it's 64 and the high should be around 80. Except for the ragweed, I think this is my favorite time of year.
Ed, I'm glad to hear that your dad is doing better - I will add him to my prayer list. Please keep us posted.
We ended up having an interesting day yesterday. I weeded a lot in my big flowerbed and today's project is mulch. Part of DH's (early) anniversary present was the DVDs for the first two seasons of _Castle_. We watched the first episode yesterday and I think I'm hooked. Then we went to a piano bar on 6th Street for a while last night. It was good, but not nearly as good as the one we went to in San Antonio. So now we're trying to figure out if we can go to SA next weekend for our anniversary to go to _Howl at the Moon_.
I hope you all have a great day!


----------



## geoffthomas

Jeff said:


> If you do that, how are we going to have any fun razzing you?


Yeah I guess someone has to be the "class clown".


----------



## Margaret

Good morning, everyone!  The weather is expected to be rainy and chilly (58 degrees) here today - fall has definitely arrived.  Time to break out the sweaters, tights and plaid skirts. (Leslie, I wear socks year round.) Enjoy your Mondays!


----------



## Edward C. Patterson

Thanls all for thoughts and prayers. I'm back in PA (at work). I spoke to Dad last night *he has his cell in the hospital) and he was resting and out of pain. I'm hoping he's stronger today. Still too early to call him. 

Edwaed C. Patterson


----------



## Aravis60

Good morning, all. It's 47 right now, headed for 60 and rainy today. I am going to be inside pretty much all day, so it won't matter all that much except to make me feel tired, I'm guessing. Ed, continued wishes for your dad's improvement. Have a good Monday, everybody.


----------



## Leslie

Good morning everyone,

47 degrees this morning and clouds in the sky. We were forced to turn on the gas stove (Jotul) in the kitchen last night. I guess that fall is really here.

Shhh, don't tell anyone but Geoff lives at Hidden Bush... 

http://www.slate.com/id/2266049/

Have a great Monday everyone!

L


----------



## crebel

Good Morning! A _frosty_ 34 degrees here. Yes, the heat is on already (can't have the house chilly for the 8-month old GS, right?).

Everyone have a safe and happy day. Extra hugs and prayers for Ed and his Dad as well as Harvey and his SIL.


----------



## Jeff

Good morning from deep in the heart of Texas. It's currently 48, headed to 78. Hope everyone has a great day.


----------



## Vegas_Asian

Work in.....22 minutes. Gotz to go. 68 here now. Going to be 82. Bye


----------



## Andra

Happy Monday!
Weather much the same as Jeff.  This is the perfect time to live in Texas.  I'm still wearing short sleeves, capri pants and sandals and it's comfortable 
Have a great week everyone!


----------



## kevin63

Good Morning

Another cool morning here in Saint Louis, MO.

Have a safe Monday!


----------



## Michael Crane

Monday already!!!  Bah!!!!  

Now that I got that out of the way, Good Morning, everybody!


----------



## caracara

Good morning all.
49 here, and 8% humidity which is a problem.  My nose tends to start bleeding when we lack humidity...

Hope everyone has a terrific Monday.


----------



## D. Nathan Hilliard

Good morning! It's a nippy 55 degrees here in Houston on this glorious Monday morning!


----------



## Annalog

Good morning from southern Arizona. It cooled off after the short rain yesterday. It is 67 F in Benson with a predicted high of 85 F.  It should be low to mid 80s for the rest of the week.  Tucson is similar but warmer: 76 F and 94 F. Best of all, the weather in Anaheim, CA is supposed to be 76 F and clear on Friday. (Driving Thursday to see the Mouse with my daughter and two granddaughters. Driving back on Sunday.   )

Sending more healing thoughts and hugs, Ed.
ETA: Sending healing thoughts and hugs to Laura and hugs to Harvey.

Hope everyone as a wonderful Monday.


----------



## loonlover

It is a brisk 42 this morning, going to 70.  Beautiful day ahead.  

Hope it is great for everyone.


----------



## Valmore Daniels

Good Morning


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Good morning!  The 'Skins won, all is right with the world, despite the drizzly morning (and I had a good show on Saturday, still humming from that).

Ed, hope your dad is continuing to do well!  Keep us posted.  Leslie, that's a great name for a nudist colony, lol!

Betsy


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Valmore Daniels said:


> Good Morning


That's all?  C'mon Valmore, don't be shy!!!! We want more! Whatcha doing today?

Betsy


----------



## geoffthomas

Good Morning from Metropolitan Washington, DC - the nation's capital.
I am always conflicted about location because I live in Derwood, MD, travel through DC to work in VA.

It is rainy as Betsy mentioned.  And coolish.
I like it though because I overseeded my lawn and want as much fall germination as possible.

Have a great day.


----------



## lonestar

Good morning everyone!  We are driving home from Atlanta and having a good time.  It has been a great time and we are happy to be going home.  We will be there before the end of today.

Have a great day!


----------



## Margaret

Good morning, everyone!  We have a second chilly and rainy day here - the kind where one doesn't mind working inside.  Ed, I am hoping your Father continues to feel better.  Enjoy your Tuesdays!


----------



## loonlover

Good morning all.  IT is 39 going to 74 with clear skies.  Sounds like it will be another beautiful day which I will be watching from the door at the arena.  In addition to directing any traffic coming to do business with the arena, I will be working the doors counting the attendees at a college fair.  I've fortunately found a long sleeve shirt to wear as it is a bit brisk this morning.

Hope everyone has a great day.


----------



## Aravis60

Good morning, everyone. It's 45 and raining just a little bit and they say it is going to be 56 and rainy today. I'm going to make a big pot of soup for dinner. Seems like that kind of day. Betsy, I love the quilt in your new avatar. Ed, hope your dad continues to improve. Take care and have a great Tuesday, eveyone.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Good Morning!

It's a cool, slightly damp morning here in northern VA--42 degrees outside. Supposed to be nicer today, though.

Ed--hope your dad is doing better. Thinking of you both.

Thanks, Aravis! It was based on a picture I took at the Kenilworth Aquatic Gardens here a few years ago. Here's a slightly larger photo of the quilt and I'll add the photo I based it on. 
















Betsy


----------



## MrPLD

Betsy,  lovely quilt.  My mum has been quilting for the last 30 years, though her style is rather different to yours but it's the passion that's the same   I think there's also a lot of style differences between Australia and the US.


----------



## Jeff

Good morning, everyone. It's 44, deep in the heart of Texas. Beautiful quilt, Betsy.


----------



## kevin63

Very cool morning today in Saint Louis, MO.  I'm still getting ready so I can leave early in the morning.  I have a 6am flight.  I have my sisters staying with my mom while I'm gone.  It's hard to try to enjoy myself knowing that they are here doing so much.  At least we don't have to stay 24/7 anymore.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

MrPLD said:


> Betsy, lovely quilt. My mum has been quilting for the last 30 years, though her style is rather different to yours but it's the passion that's the same  I think there's also a lot of style differences between Australia and the US.


Thanks, y'all! MrPLD, there are a lot of style differences everywhere! But Australian quilts are beautiful, we get a couple of publications dedicated to Australian quilts here. One of my favorite artists is Alison Schwabe, an Australian living in...Ecuador? somewhere in South America. Saw her work at the Australian Embassy here. www.alisonschwabe.com

Kevin, it's good that your sisters can stay with your mom...try to enjoy. I've been there! Remember, you're only a phone call away.

Betsy


----------



## Edward C. Patterson

Rainy and chilly,
Just North of Philly.  

Dad's coming along.

Edward C. Patterson


----------



## Leslie

Good morning,

54 degrees and sort of cloudy this morning. I had a 12 hour day yesterday, went to bed at midnight and was up at 6 am. Today won't be quite as long but still busy. And it's only Tuesday!

L


----------



## Andra

Good Morning Everyone!  We were only at 49 degrees when I got in the hot tub this morning and we're heading somewhere in the 70s.  I did put a hooded sweatshirt in the car and I wore it in from the parking lot today (with my capri pants and Keen sandles  )  I love this weather!
Have a Happy Tuesday!


----------



## Valmore Daniels

早安 (don't you love google translate? I could play with that all day!)


----------



## Annalog

Good morning from southern Arizona. It is currently raining although the weather on iGoogle shows mostly cloudy.  60 F headed to 81 F in Benson while Tucson is 66 F headed to 88 F. Fall has definitely arrived! Prediction for Anaheim, CA still showing sunny and 74 F and 85 F for Friday and Saturday! 

Beautiful quilt, Betsy! 

Take care everyone and have a safe and happy day.


----------



## crebel

Good Morning!  Another frosty morning here on its way to high 60s.  I'm waiting for my GS to arrive to keep me on my toes again today.

Safe and happy day to all.


----------



## Michael Crane

Good Morning, everybody!  Looks like it's going to be a beautiful day today... and best of all, it's not Monday.


----------



## geoffthomas

Good Morning from Derwood, MD.
Betsy - beautiful quilting, as always.
Valmore - it is always nice to be shown new stuff. Thanks. My daughter uses the Japanese character set on her computer all the time because of her contacts.  But it is Greek to me.

Have a great day folks.


----------



## Margaret

Betsy, your quilt is lovely!  Thank you for sharing with us!


----------



## C. P.

Hello everyone!

I guess it's too late to say "Good Morning" ... so, I'll say "Good Afternoon"!!

It's a chilly, rainy 59 degrees in New York (Long Island to be exact).

Hope the rest of October is better than this!
C.P.


----------



## Sandra Edwards

Good morning! It's been raining for two days now out here in the desert...and snowing above 8,000 feet. I guess the fall season just skipped right over us. lol

Wishing everyone in Kindle Land a perfect day!

Sandy


----------



## Margaret

Good morning, everyone!  We have another chilly rainy day here.  I am running auditions for our elementary school talent show during my lunch period today and tomorrow.  It is always fun to see what the kids decide to do, especially the little ones - this year we have a kindergarten magician, a first grade piano player, and another first grade boy singing "Mr. Lonely."  It should be fun!  I just do not like it when I have to tell the kids who don't make the cut the bad news.  There are always some tears.  Enjoy your Wednesdays!


----------



## Aravis60

Good morning, everyone. It is 47 outside and expected to go up about 20 degrees today. It also looks like it is going to be another rainy day. We still need the rain, though. Looks like we are going to jump back into the 70s starting tomorrow. Have a great Wednesday!


----------



## lonestar

It is a beautiful 48 degrees in north Texas.  Loving it!

Good morning to everyone.  I hope each of you has a wonderful day.


----------



## Annalog

Good morning from southern Arizona. 59 F headed to 77 F in Benson and 64 F headed to 85 F in Tucson with 20% chance of thundershowers. 64 F headed to 86 F in Chandler with 40% chance of thundershowers, hail, and winds. (Hoping that is past before I need to drive through it with GKs.) 70% rain today in Anaheim, CA today and 30% Thursday but only partly cloudy and 74 F on Friday, 85 F and clear on Saturday, and 90 F and clear on Sunday. Still looking great for Friday and Saturday at Disneyland and California Adventure.   

I pick up my granddaughters from their dad after work today and drive to my daughter's house. We leave from there for California tomorrow morning.  Posts for the rest of the week will probably be from my K2 (if I remember to post at all). Taking my netbook primarily for downloading pictures from my camera. 

Sending healing thoughts to Laura, Ed's dad, and Kevin's mom.

Hope everyone has a happy and safe day today.


----------



## Jeff

It's 42, on the way to 83, in McGregor, Texas. Good morning, everyone.


----------



## Andra

Good Morning!
It's 52 and sunny here in my little part of Texas.  I saw 6-foot tall ragweeds next to the highway yesterday - yikes!!!


----------



## caracara

Good morning all.
I love your quilt Betsy, that is truly impressive.

It is 47 here, and quite honestly I prefer it to be warmer, at least it's been warming up later in the day.

Hope everyone has a terrific Wednesday.


----------



## Leslie

Good morning,

55 degrees and rainy. I slept in...on a weekday, no less! Yikes...but it was nice. I guess my body wanted the rest and I gave in.

Have a great Wednesday everyone!

L


----------



## loonlover

Good morning all.  It is 39 going to 79 today and going back to the 80s the rest of the week.  Slept in a little this morning - maybe trying to make up for getting up at 4:30 yesterday morning.

No definite plans for the day.

Hope everyone has a great day.


----------



## Jane917

G'mornin'. Sorry I haven't dropped in here lately, but I stay in a motel 3 nights during the work week, and it just isn't like being home! Days have been gorgeous here....cool in the morning, mid 70s in the afternoon. Yesterday I survived a 12 hour workday, and am having a relaxing morning today before I head off again. Tomorrow I head to yet another city (at least a bigger one) for my state association conference, and I won't be home until Saturday! Then back down here on Monday. 

Betsy, your quilt is gorgeous! Makes me want to get back into my quilting again. Someday.....


----------



## geoffthomas

Good Morning from Derwood, MD.
Where it is 50 with an expected high of 60 and rain possible this afternoon.
Scattered clouds.

Actually a nice fall day.

Have a good time today.


----------



## Sandra Edwards

Good morning All. There's a chill in the air and it's stopped raining (I'm still surprised that it rained for two days straight). 

Wishing everyone in Kindle Land a grand day!

Sandy


----------



## Margaret

Good morning, everyone!  It should be a perfect fall day here - sunny with highs in the low seventies.  The Phillies had an amazing win last night, I am getting a haircut this afternoon, dinner is already in the crock pot, and Project Runway is on TV tonight.  It looks to be a very nice day for me.  I hope it is the same for all of you!


----------



## Aravis60

Good morning. It is 53 here in the Buckeye State this morning and today looks like it will be a nice one. The high is supposed to be 72 and it looks like we will see some sun. I keep thinking that it is Friday instead of Thursday, which is unfortunate. My two grad classes at night are wearing me out. Once the second one is over, I keep thinking that the week ought to be over too. Have a great day, everyone.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Good morning!

Getting ready to head out for a long weekend away, our neighbor's daughter is getting married iin Vermont.  We've known them since she was four!  (That mean's she's 29 now ) I'm feeling very elderly this morning.  

Everyone have a great day!  Ed, hope your dad is doing well.

Betsy


----------



## lonestar

Good morning.  Have a wonderful day.


----------



## Annalog

Good morning. It is too early so I am going to try to go back to sleep. We will be driving through rain today.

Have a safe and happy day.


----------



## Jeff

It's 44, in the heart of Texas. Have a good morning, all.


----------



## Michael Crane

Good Morning, everybody!  Still sleepy, but it's Thursday at least!  Hope it'll be another beautiful day.  Have a great day, everybody!


----------



## geoffthomas

Good Thursday Morning.
It is 52 now with a possible 73 later.
No rain expected today.

Have a good one.


----------



## Leslie

Good morning everyone,

55 degrees and sunny. I have a busy day ahead. Have a great Thursday, everyone!

L


----------



## Andra

Happy Thursday!  It's 54 and sunny heading towards the mid-80s.
Today after work, DH and I are going to our first Texas Two-Step class.  I haven't danced in ages and I'm a little nervous, but I'm excited too.  I listened to Country music all the way to work this morning


----------



## Valmore Daniels

Good morning


----------



## loonlover

Good morning.  It is 49 going to 85 today with clear skies.  Looks like another gorgeous day.

Hope everyone has a good one.


----------



## L.J. Sellers novelist

It's clear and cool here in Oregon, and I'm having trouble getting going. I stayed up too late watching recorded episodes of Glee and Lie to Me. So I'm having a second cup of jasmine green tea and hoping for the tiny dose of caffeine to kick in.
L.J.


----------



## Sandra Edwards

Good Morning! Hope everyone in Kindle Land has a grand day 

Sandy


----------



## LilBigBug

Good morning from beautiful cold and gray Oregon.  Looks like we might have a storm moving in, yay!


----------



## lonestar

Good morning everyone from north Texas.  We are having beautiful weather.  It's energizing- at least our dog feels that way about it.

Have a great day.


----------



## Margaret

Good morning, everyone!  Welcome to Lilbigbug!  We are expecting another beautiful day here and hoping for another Phillies' win.  How did the dance lesson go, Andra?  It sounded like fun.  Enjoy your Fridays!


----------



## Aravis60

Good morning, everyone. It is a chilly Friday morning here in Ohio, only 40 degrees right now. Looks like it is going to be a lovely day, though, sunny and and high of 77. The weekend looks nice too. Here's hoping for a Reds win today. (sorry, Margaret ) Have a great Friday everyone and a great weekend, too!


----------



## loonlover

Good morning all.  It is 57 going to a high of 90 - sure had hoped we'd seen the last of temperatures that high.  Still no rain in sight.  The fire danger is about the highest I've seen since we moved here 33 years ago.

Working today or I would not be up this early.

Hope everyone has a great Friday and their weekend gets off to a good start.


----------



## Michael Crane

Morning, and Happy Friday!!!


----------



## drenee

Good morning.  I've missed several days here in the GM thread.  I hope I didn't miss too much.

46 this morning.  Foggy right now, but supposed to be sunny later.  
I am finally home for a few days.  I was at a conference this week in Shepherdstown, WV.  
Hope everyone is well, and has a great Friday.
deb


----------



## Jeff

It's 48 in the heart of Texas. Good morning, everyone.


----------



## MrPLD

Good morning all.... quadruple espresso shots all around to get you through to Friday afternoon?


----------



## caracara

Good morning all.
Currently 51 here.  Going to go walking with my mom Andra and Andra's husband.
No school today for the students, teachers have in-service, and Monday is a holiday.

Hope everyone has a lovely Friday!


----------



## geoffthomas

It is 47 here in Derwood, Md on a nice Friday am.
Good Morning to you all.
We expect a high of 75 today.
May have 4 more mid-70s days in our near future.
Hope it helps the lawn - I over-seeded with 25 pounds of seed to thicken the real grass and help squeeze out the weeds.

Have a great day.


----------



## Valmore Daniels

Good morning, good MORning


----------



## Leslie

Good morning, good morning...

still morning here. Phew! Sunny and breezy. Hannah is coming home from college for the weekend.

Have a great day everyone!

L


----------



## Sandra Edwards

Good morning! Wishing everyone in Kindle Land a truly awesome day 

Sandy


----------



## MrPLD

Good morning all..... no, I'm not late; this is the morning of October 9


----------



## Margaret

Good morning, everyone!  We are driving up to ZMountain Top, PA to enjoy this beautiful fall weather with my daughter and her family.  Enjoy your Saturdays!


----------



## Jeff

Good morning, everyone. It's 58 in Central Texas. Should be 88 later. Have a good one.


----------



## drenee

Good Saturday morning.  I wanted to sleep in later, but of course that did not happen.  
I've been awake since 6:30.  
Hope everyone has a great Saturday morning.
deb


----------



## lonestar

Good morning everyone!  It's going to be another beautiful day in north Texas.

Have a great day.


----------



## loonlover

Good morning all.  Another day with highs in the 90s.  At least it is cool in the early morning.

Need to buy dog food and some human food so better get myself in gear and head out the door.

Hope everyone gets to enjoy some leisure time today and has a great Saturday.


----------



## Leslie

Good morning everyone,

50 degrees and sunny. It was warm enough yesterday to put the top down on the convertible. Maybe today, too! Have a great Saturday, everyone.

L


----------



## Michael R. Hicks

Gorgeous morning here at Luray, VA, where we've got our new RV for its shakedown cruise. Currently 60 degrees (according to weather.com; weatherbug.com claims it's 67!), and it's supposed to get up to the low 80s. We're going to check out Luray Caverns and generally laze around today... 

BTW - Leslie, for me, anything above about 30 degrees and not raining (too hard) or snowing qualifies as convertible top-down weather! LOL!


----------



## Valmore Daniels

Good morning, all!


----------



## Sandra Edwards

Good Morning! Wishing everyone in Kindle Land a grand day 

Sandy


----------



## geoffthomas

Good Morning from Derwood, MD.
It is now 74 with an expected 79.
Sunny and nice.

Have a wonderful day all.


----------



## loonlover

Good morning all.  

A little strange to be the first poster of the day on this thread.  Must have something to do with having to work at the arena today.  This will be a long one - sitting at the door starting at 8:00 this morning, then a Nickleback concert starting at 6:00 tonight.  May or may not stay until it is over - depends on how many others show up.  At least we won't have to rack chairs tonight - the floor is General Admission - no chairs.

Hope everyone has a great day.  It will be another hot one here.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Good morning!

Bright and cool here in Burlington, Vermont.  The leaves are turning quite nicely here.  Our neighbor's daughter was married yesterday, outdoor ceremony and we were quite cool.    But it was beautiful.  I'll post a picture when I get back to the room.  (In the breakfast room drinking coffee and petting the very nice kitty here.)

Everyone have a fantastic day!

Betsy


----------



## geoffthomas

Good Morning from Derwood, MD.
It is 46 here now but we expect a high of 77 later in the day.
Sun just coming up so it has gone from dark to light.

Have a wonderful Sunday.


----------



## Michael R. Hicks

A bit brisk here in Luray, VA at 47 degrees! But it's supposed to get up to 85 and sunny today - perfect for a top-down trip along Skyline Drive!


----------



## Jeff

Good morning. It's 61 in McGregor, Texas. Have a good one.


----------



## Leslie

Good morning everyone,

We had frost here this morning. Currently it's 35 degrees. The fire is on in the kitchen but we haven't resorted to putting on the heat in the rest of the house yet. I think outdoor shower season is over, as are our meals on the porch. Sigh....

L


----------



## lonestar

Good morning!  We're expecting mid 80's today.  The weather has been great and we are loving it.

Have a wonderful day!


----------



## drenee

I love Skyline Drive.  And especially in the fall.  

LL, everyone has to stand for the concert?  

Currently 56 and sunny.  I guess I should get out and do something in this beautiful weather.  But honestly, all I want to do is sit in my chair.  I have a new found respect for everyone who goes to work 5 days a week.  Wow.  I have been so spoiled for the last 17 years.  A lot of my work has been done in a home office and only dressing up and going out in public an average of 8 to 10 days a month.  Hopefully I'll get used to this soon.  I'm not sure how long I'll be needed to fill in at the office.  
Have a wonderful Sunday, KB friends.
deb


----------



## Valmore Daniels

Morning


----------



## Margaret

Good morning, everyone!  It is a little chilly outside this morning, but is expected to reach thwe low seventies by this afternoon.  I have a lot of school work to do today, so I had better get to it.  Enjoy your Sundays!


----------



## intinst

Good morning everyone. it's been warm and dry here. Set a record high for the day yesterday of 92, old record of 91 was from 1963. We've had only a 1/4 inch of rain since August, Tuesday is the only day with a chance for it this week and it is only 20%. The whole central part of the state is under an outdoor burn ban and fire watch. We really need some rain before all those leaves start to fall and pile up.Talk about fire danger! LL is at the arena today so I am on my own with just the dogs, cats and KindleBoarders for company till at least 7 tonight. Everyone be careful out there.


----------



## Sandra Edwards

Good morning! I'm a little late today, but still wishing everyone in Kindle Land a grand day 

Sandy


----------



## Annalog

It must be morning somewhere.  We have just left Downtown Disney and are now headed home after we buy fuel. Clear sunny skies in Anaheim today.


----------



## Andra

I've missed the last few mornings since we decided to celebrate our anniversary all weekend  We got back from San Antonio a little while ago and are unpacking and relaxing (and procrastinating - I should be doing laundry!).
We had a great weekend. We had a lazy day Friday, I got a huge bunch of iris from DH and we went to see a movie and then had dinner at PF Chang's. Saturday DH made French toast for breakfast (awwwww) and then we drove to SA. We had dinner at the same restaurant where we ate when we went there for our honeymoon 17 years ago. It's the Old San Francisco Steak House and it looked just like it did back then. Then we went to the piano bar _Howl at the Moon_ and hung out and listened to music the rest of the night. So today we slept in, did a little shopping and headed home.
DH now has a cowboy hat and several cowboy shirts to go with his boots and jeans. Boy does he look spiffy!!


----------



## Jeff

Congratulations, Andra.


----------



## loonlover

drenee said:


> LL, everyone has to stand for the concert?


Just the people with floor access. That's about 1500 people milling around. The people allowed on the floor have to have a ticket that states Floor access. Event staff put a wristband on their arm and punch two holes in the ticket. They have to have both the wristband and the punched ticket to gain access to the floor. In theory, this keeps people from handing off floor tickets - it is impossible to remove the wrist band without tearing it off. I'm always glad I'm not on the security staff for one of these concerts. They are charged with patrolling the floor attempting to keep some order and drug use to a minimum. This type of concert also involves pat downs of all attendees by security staff.


----------



## Margaret

Good morning, everyone!  I found out yesterday that a local news station is coming to our school to film a pep rally the kids are having for the Phillies.  It should be a crazy but fun day for us.  Enjoy your Mondays!


----------



## Sean Sweeney

Morning everyone! Up early for me... covering a soccer game at 10. A little re-writing after that, and maybe even a little outlining for a future project.


----------



## lonestar

Good morning!  I'm up and about but so sleepy this morning.  May have to sleep just a little more.

Happy Columbus Day!  Have a great day!


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Good Morning!

Yesterday we just poked around Burlington, then had a lovely seafood dinner overlooking Lake Champlain. Here's the view of the lake from our window:









I love watching the light change the lake...

Happy Columbus Day, everyone have a great day!

Betsy


----------



## Jeff

Happy Columbus Day morning, everyone. It's 68 in McGregor, Texas. Think I'll go sit on the deck and watch the birds.


----------



## theaatkinson

A beautiful Thanksgiving day in NS, Canada. My dog is laying with her nose in a slant of sun by the window and I have a nice hot cuppa tea.

all is right with the world


----------



## Sean Sweeney

Betsy the Quilter said:


> Good Morning!
> 
> Yesterday we just poked around Burlington, then had a lovely seafood dinner overlooking Lake Champlain. Here's the view of the lake from our window:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I love watching the light change the lake...
> 
> Happy Columbus Day, everyone have a great day!
> 
> Betsy


Are you going to detour to Massachusetts on your way home?


----------



## loonlover

Good morning all.  A nice pleasant morning with a high of 85 predicted.  20% chance of thunderstorms and the western part of the state is getting some rain this morning.  I don't expect it to make it to the central part of the state however.

Happy Columbus Day and hope it is a great day for everyone.


----------



## Annalog

Good morning from Arizona. It is 59 F in Chandler with a high of 93 F and sunny. It should be a bit cooler as I drive south to Tucson and I will drive home after work. Had a great weekend with the girls but it will be great to be home.

Have a safe and happy Columbus day.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

John Fitch V said:


> Are you going to detour to Massachusetts on your way home?


Are you kidding? We avoid Mass. whenever possible... No, actually love Mass., but we're due home Friday and we'll barely make it as is. I had to keep hubby from having "vacation" creep. Next time! Haven't been to Boston for years....

Betsy


----------



## crebel

Good Morning!  Unpacking and laundry to do today.  I sure missed keeping up with everyone since last Wednesday.  The weather here is absolute perfection and has been for the entire week.  I think Fall may be my favorite time of year.

Safe and happy day to all.

Chris


----------



## DLs Niece

Good morning everyone. I haven't been around too much the last few weeks because I have been busy helping family but I will try to pop in more often. 

Hope everyone has a wonderful Monday. It is Thanksgiving for us here in Canada.


----------



## geoffthomas

Good Morning from Derwood, Maryland.
It is a nice Columbus Day Morning.
60 now with 84 expected later.
nice an sunny all day - a feel of summer in October.

Have a safe and sane day.


----------



## Leslie

Good morning everyone and Happy Columbus Day! Beautiful and sunny here today--46 degrees. I just had a delicious Mr. Bagel bagel for breakfast...yum!

Have a great day everyone!

L


----------



## Andra

Good Morning Everyone.
Since I work for the state, we get Holidays that no one else gets - therefore we are at work today.  It's 66 and cloudy here, but you can tell that Fall is in the air (along with the ragweed).  I got a nasal antihistimine last week that seems to be helping with the allergies right now.  Yay!
Hope you have a great day!


----------



## Sandra Edwards

Good Morning! It's Monday...what else can I say.  

Wishing everyone in Kindle Land a wonderful day.

Sandy


----------



## caracara

Good morning all.
As Coach would say "It's a beautiful day."  He tells us this everyday, including when it is sleeting, storming, snowing... But today it is true, nice and sunny.
I had swim practice this morning, it was not as bad as I had thought it was going to be.
No school today either (we had Friday off as well)

Hope everyone has a wonderful Monday.


----------



## Margaret

Good morning, everyone!  We have a rainy day here with highs expected to get into the low seventies.  Our principal leaves this morning for a week long meeting.  Work will go on as usual, but things will be a bit more relaxed.  Enjoy your Tuesdays!


----------



## theaatkinson

Why do I love to read this thread so much.

Good morning. The sky against the water is violet as the sun comes up. wow. Atlantic Canada gets the most beautiful sunrises!

have a great day everyone


----------



## Aravis60

Good morning, everyone. It is 48 this morning in the state that is round on both ends and "hi" in the middle. Looks like a pretty day coming up with sun and a high of 75. I'm so sick and tired of wiping my nose that I could scream. Hope everyone has a nice Tuesday.


----------



## Jeff

Spring at last. 63 this morning with a high near 90. Have a good one, everybody.


----------



## Leslie

Good morning everyone,

39 degrees and sunny right now. I have to go to a meeting out in the boonies today, so it should be a pretty drive to get there (and get home). We haven't done any official leaf-peeping this year---this might be my only chance.

L


----------



## Michael Crane

Good Morning, everybody!  I hope you all have a great day today.


----------



## Debra L Martin

Good morning everyone,

I have the happy chore of looking through 500 pictures from my daughter's wedding on Sunday.  It was a spectacular event - weather, venue, ceremony and reception!  Can't think of anything more that I would rather do today--I am a happy Mom.

Deb


----------



## lonestar

Good morning!  Busy day coming up and great weather.  I love this time of year.

Hope everyone has a great day.


----------



## loonlover

Good morning - 58 this morning with fog.  We have a 30% chance of precipitation today with a high of 77.  Should be a pretty day, but the leaves in AR are not going to be very pretty this year.  Most are just turning a dull brown.  Even less fun to rake.

Carrie Underwood concert tonight.  The last time she was here was a pretty easy time.  Hope it is again.

Have a great day!


----------



## caracara

Good Morning all.

It is 60 out, and looking like another gorgeous day.

Back to school today... I say we need 4 day weekends every week!

Hope everyone has a fantastic Tuesday.


----------



## Annalog

Good morning from southern Arizona. Clear and 50 F now in Benson with a high of 87 F while Tucson is 60 F with a high of 92 F. While Disneyland was fun, I am glad to be home.


----------



## Valmore Daniels

Good morning, all !


----------



## Andra

Happy Tuesday!  It's a nice 64 degrees right now.  We had some rain last night so the air smells different today.
I weighed in today and went down another 2.2 pounds from last week - slow and steady wins the race, right??
Have a great day everyone.


----------



## crebel

Good Morning!  A beautiful 50 degrees on its way to 78 today.  Jeff wasn't that far off when he said Spring is here    We really did go from Winter straight to Summer and the except for the leaves changing to Fall colors, it seems more like Spring weather than our usual frosty Fall.

Everybody have a safe and happy day.


----------



## geoffthomas

Good Morning.
A nice Tuesday in Derwood, Maryland.
it is 65 now with expected high of 77 and partly cloudy.

Have a safe and productive day.


----------



## Sandra Edwards

Good Morning! Wishing everyone in Kindle Land a grand day 

Sandy


----------



## MarkRProbst

Leslie said:


> Good morning everyone,
> 
> 39 degrees and sunny right now. I have to go to a meeting out in the boonies today, so it should be a pretty drive to get there (and get home). We haven't done any official leaf-peeping this year---this might be my only chance.
> 
> L


What, no birthday greeting for Hugh Jackman? Leslie, I'm flabbergasted!


----------



## Leslie

MarkRProbst said:


> What, no birthday greeting for Hugh Jackman? Leslie, I'm flabbergasted!


Holy moly, what's WRONG with me? Ack! Thank you Mark!!!!

Here is Hugh offering all of US birthday roses on his birthday...


----------



## Jeff

Good morning, everyone. It's 55 in the heart of Texas. Hope everyone has a terrific day.


----------



## lonestar

Good morning.  It's 58 degrees now with 78 expected for a high today.  It's going to be a beautiful day.

I hope everyone has a great day.  See you tomorrow.


----------



## Leslie

Good morning everyone,

Another chilly morning with lots of sun promised for the day. I am off to another all day long meeting which means I am offline all day. That does NOT make me happy! LOL

Have a great Wednesday everyone!

L


----------



## luvmy4brats

Good morning everybody! Looks to be a gorgeous day today. I think we'll go to the park today. 

Have a great one!


----------



## crebel

Good Morning!  A little chillier here this morning, but still supposed to warm up to about 70.  Grandbaby will be here anytime, and I haven't even finished my first mug of tea.  I better wake up quickly.

Safe and happy day to everyone.


----------



## Annalog

Good morning from southern Arizona. It is 56 F in Benson and heading up to 88 F while Tucson is 64 F and headed to 94 F. Fall weather is currently very nice. 

Hope everyone has a wonderful Wednesday.


----------



## Valmore Daniels

Good morning


----------



## loonlover

Good morning all.  

Still trying to wake up.  I didn't get home until 11:45 last night from the Carrie Underwood concert and I am feeling it this morning even though I slept about the same number of hours.

My knowledge of Excel was tested last night at work - maybe I should say my former knowledge.  It has been a while since I used that knowledge and it took a little effort to pull it out of my brain.

Looks like a beautiful day today.  We had a couple of showers yesterday, but no real accumulation.

Hope everyone has a great Wednesday.


----------



## Andra

Good Morning Everyone! It's about 60 degrees and we should only get to about 80 today so that's great 
We had our second dance lesson last night and DH got all dressed up for it. He let me take some photos when we got home.


----------



## lonestar

Andra said:


> Good Morning Everyone! It's about 60 degrees and we should only get to about 80 today so that's great
> We had our second dance lesson last night and DH got all dressed up for it. He let me take some photos when we got home.


How fun. Wish I could get my husband to shake that booty a little bit. He won't dance.


----------



## Michael Crane

Good Morning, everybody!

Looks like we're getting some nasty storms this morning...    Bah.  Hopefully it won't last long.

Have a great day, everybody!


----------



## caracara

Good morning all
It is 61 outside, perfect curl up in bed with book weather.
I started my morning off at the elementary school mentoring this girl, it's fun.

Wishing everyone a happy Wednesday.


----------



## geoffthomas

Good Morning from Derwood, Maryland.
It is a nice day and we better enjoy it because rain is coming tomorrow (or so they say).
A thought for those of you who want your husbands to "shake their booty", some of us guys are worried that we will break our booty if we shake it.  

But seriously, remind them that it is a lot of exercise.  We like to sweat.   

Just sayin......


----------



## Sandra Edwards

Good Morning! Wishing everyone in Kindle Land an awesome day 

Sandy


----------



## Margaret

Good (very end of the) morning, everyone!  I thought I had posted earlier, but I must have forgotten to hit the post button.  It is a beautiful day here and almost time for lunch.  Enjoy your Wednesdays!


----------



## loonlover

Good morning all.  

52 this morning and looking like it will be a beautiful day to stare at through the arena doors.

Going in a little earlier this morning to help direct people coming to a meeting, then I'll just be doing my usual thing of reading, working crosswords, and more reading.  Sigh, it is such a hard job to do.

Hope everyone has a great day!


----------



## Margaret

Good morning, everyone!  We are expecting a rainy, chilly day here.  I am hoping that it clears up for the Breast Cancer Three Day Walk this weekend.  Today I have the joy of introducing fifth graders to the joys of MLA citations.  Usually I love my job, but this is one topic that even I find boring.  Enjoy your Thursdays!


----------



## MrPLD

Morning all,  having my evening Rooibos tea here... working on more book covers


----------



## Aravis60

Good morning, all. It's 54 degrees with an expected high of 61 here in the Buckeye State today. I'm happy to be going back to work after being sick yesterday. Hope everyone has a great Thursday!


----------



## kevin63

Back in town (actually was back yesterday, but it was a crazy catch-up day).  Another cool morning here in Saint Louis, MO.  It was a lot warmer in Key West (at least I get to go back there in 3 weeks and 3 days). Not that I'm counting or anything.

Have a great day.


----------



## Jeff

Good morning from deep in the heart of Texas. It's 52 with an expected high of 79 later. Have a great day.


----------



## Leslie

Good morning everyone,

37 right now and rain is predicted late in the day. Another busy day for me...

L


----------



## Annalog

Good morning from southern Arizona. It is 63 F in Benson with a predicted high of 87 F while in Tucson it is 72 F with a high of 92 F. We have a 10% chance of rain today with rain predicted for the weekend.

Have a safe and healthy day.


----------



## lonestar

Good morning friends!  I don't know the temperature now but it was a crisp 47 degrees when I got up this morning.  The house is cool and it feels great.

Have a wonderful day.


----------



## Valmore Daniels

Good morning


----------



## alevine513

Hi Everyone. We are getting ready for a big rainstorm here in NYC. I guess we're fortunate it isn't snow.

Regards,

Arthur


----------



## crebel

Good Morning.  A cool 39 degrees with sunshine in Iowa.  It is almost the weekend!

Safe and happy day to all.


----------



## Cliff Ball

Good morning everyone. 24 hours ago, we had a earthquake in these parts(it was in Oklahoma, felt in D/FW). Random thought.... hopefully the biggest volcano in all of North America (in Yellowstone) isn't about to go off.....


----------



## Andra

Happy Thursday!
It's sunny and 57 here with highs in the low 80s expected later today.
I hope you are all having a great day.


----------



## geoffthomas

Good Morning on a wet Thursday.
Yes we have rain here in the nation's capital - as promised.
Probably all day - in fact it is supposed to rain harder as the day progresses.

Stay dry wherever you are.


----------



## lonestar

Cliff Ball said:


> Good morning everyone. 24 hours ago, we had a earthquake in these parts(it was in Oklahoma, felt in D/FW). Random thought.... hopefully the biggest volcano in all of North America (in Yellowstone) isn't about to go off.....


Yep- felt it here in North Texas. I've been sort of watchful today.

Have a great day and good morning again.


----------



## Sandra Edwards

Good Morning! Wishing everyone in Kindle Land a grand day 

Sandy


----------



## bobavey

Good afternoon from Tulsa, OK.


----------



## Margaret

Good morning, everyone!  My daughters left a little while ago for the Three Day Breast Cancer Walk.  They should have a beautiful weekend, even if it is a little windy here.  I can't wait to hear about their experiences.  Enjoy your Fridays!


----------



## Aravis60

Good morning and happy Friday! It's 44 here right now and supposed to get up into the 60s today. I have the day off and am looking forward to getting lots of things done. Have a great day!


----------



## Daniel Arenson

Good morning and Happy Friday!


----------



## Edward C. Patterson

Chilly 48 degrees in Pennsylvania. Will be heading in to NJ mid-day. Dad's still in Hospital (2 weeks now), and had a few bad days. Praying he rebounds for an operation he's scheduled for next week.

Edward C. Patterson


----------



## lonestar

Good morning.  It is 47 degrees this morning.  It was so warm under the covers, I took a little extra time there.

Edward- I hope your father is better very soon.  Sending prayers.


----------



## loonlover

Good morning all.  It is a cool 43 this morning with highs in the upper 70s predicted.  Looks like a pretty day.

Ed, hope your father's health improves.

Hope everyone has a great day.


----------



## Jeff

Good morning, all. It's a chilly 41 in McGregor, Texas - but it will soon warm up to an unpleasantly hot day.


----------



## crebel

Good Morning.  Cool but sunny again this morning.  This is the weekend for viewing Fall color so I am heading to my sister's in a little while and we will go together.  It will be a much more relaxing weekend than the others we have spent together this year worrying/taking care of Dad.  Bittersweet.  Worrying about our parents is just as difficult as being a parent, isn't it?

My thoughts are prayers are especially with those who are having a stressful time with their parent's health, don't forget to take care of your own.  

Have a safe and happy weekend everybody!


----------



## Andra

TGIF!
It's 54 degrees here in Austin heading towards a high of 85.  It should be a beautiful day.
Last night at dance class, DH and I were learning the beginning swing step.  DH was not impressed until the instructor demonstrated the steps with another teacher.  Then he emphatically declared "THAT's what I want to learn how to do!"
So tonight we are going to a begginer's Swing class.  I'm so glad that he's starting to enjoy dancing!  But I forgot that it's a workout to go backwards all the time   I think I'm going to start going backwards on the elliptical for a similar workout.

Ed, still sending prayers for your father.


----------



## Ann in Arlington

Andra said:


> But I forgot that it's a workout to go backwards all the time  I think I'm going to start going backwards on the elliptical for a similar workout.


----------



## Valmore Daniels

Good morning!  October is half over  But halloween is halfway here.


----------



## Annalog

Good morning from southern Arizona. Overcast and heading to 81 F in Benson and 87 F in Tucson with 30-40% chance of rain. Rain for the weekend.

Ed, sending healing energy for your dad.

Hoping for a safe and healthy day for all.


----------



## Leslie

Morning all,

Prayers and thoughts to you and your dad, Ed.

Howling wind and torrential rain here in Maine. It is what is called a nor'easter. Although I am supposed to head to the office, I really don't feel like going out in this miserable weather, so I am procrastinating. 

L


----------



## geoffthomas

It is a pretty nice day here in the Nation's Capital.
Sunny and going to be mid 60s.

Leslie - be careful of the winds and rain. Stay safe everyone.


----------



## Sandra Edwards

Good Morning! Wishing everyone in Kindle Land a fabulous Friday 

Sandy


----------



## Jane917

Beautiful morning in central Washington. Cool, crisp, clear, with temps expected in the high 70s. The Fall colors are spectacular.


----------



## Leslie

Good morning,

46 degrees and it looks like clearing weather for us here in southern Maine. Have a great Saturday, everybody!

L


----------



## lonestar

Good morning!  It's 49 degrees.  We're heading for another beautiful day.

We saw Secretariat (the movie) yesterday and loved it.  We left the movie feeling great- love that!  Still feeling it today.


----------



## Andra

Good Morning Everyone.  It's a brisk 63 degrees now and we are headed to a high in the mid 80s.  We are going to watch Cara's swim meet today, attend a Texas 2-step class and see Straight No Chaser this evening.  It should be a fun-filled day!
I hope all of you have a good day also.


----------



## Margaret

Good morning, everyone!  Andra, it sounds as though you have a grate day planned.  It is a little bit windy here, but basically a nice fall day.  I have nothing special planned - just a lazy, kick around kind of day.  Enjoy your Saturdays!


----------



## Aravis60

Good morning, everyone. Have a great Saturday!


----------



## luvmy4brats

Good morning. It's chilly and windy out here on the Eastern Shore. Headed off to our Saturday soccer games.

Hooe everybody has a great weekend.


----------



## Jeff

Good morning from McGregor, Texas where's it's 20 degrees colder than wherever Andra might be.


----------



## Valmore Daniels

Good morning.


----------



## loonlover

Good morning all.

I could almost say this is my second time up this morning.  Intinst didn't get home until 5:20 or so.  I had awakened and realized he wasn't home yet so when I heard him pull in the drive I met him at the door.  Decided to go ahead and put the dogs out so I wouldn't have to be concerned about leaving them shut up too long no matter what time I got up for the day.  I did get up a little before 8: 00.  Made coffee, put chicken breasts in the crock pot, and made potato salad for our noon meal.  The rest of the day should be easy.  Now I'm ready to sit back and relax with KB and then read the newspaper.

Looks like it is going to be another beautiful day.  Hope everyone enjoys their Saturday.


----------



## Andra

Funny Jeff. 
We are now in Belton and it's about 15 degrees colder than it was at home - and I'm wearing shorts and a t-shirt. Good thing the swim meet is indoors!


----------



## Sandra Edwards

Good Morning! Wishing everyone in Kindle Land a beautiful day 

Sandy


----------



## Annalog

Good morning (just barely) from southern Arizona where it rained late yesterday and should rain again today. Highs expected of 82 F in Benson and 88 F in Tucson.

Hope everyone has a wonderful Saturday.


----------



## geoffthomas

Good Morning from Derwood, Maryland.
It is a chilly but pleasant Sunday here.
41 degrees now with 73 expected later.
Supposed to be sunny all day.

Got lots to do so I will go and start.


----------



## Leslie

Good morning everyone,

Happy Sunday! Chilly here in Maine this morning--40 degrees--but I see lots of sun peeking through the clouds. Have a great day, everyone!

L


----------



## lonestar

Good Sunday morning!  It's 54 degrees in north Texas.  We're looking forward to a busy and beautiful day.  Have a wonderful day everyone.


----------



## Jeff

Good morning, everyone. See Lonestar's post for the weather. Have a great day.


----------



## loonlover

Good morning all.  It is 45 going to 83 with clear skies today.  Should be another beautiful day.  Right now, though, being behind in rainfall for the year by over 12 inches, I think a rainy day would be more beautiful.

Intinst didn't have to work quite so late last night and if I understood him correctly, there is a slight chance he won't have to work today.  What I do depends somewhat whether he goes to work or not.

Hope everyone has a great Sunday.  Enjoy the fall temperatures.


----------



## crebel

Good Morning.  Our weather is about the same here, brisk but sunny, expected to warm up nicely.  I'm heading home from my sister's in a few hours.  I hope you all have had as nice and relaxing a weekend as I have.

Safe and happy day to all.


----------



## Margaret

Good morning, everyone! It seems as though the weather is pretty much the same across the country - a brisk morning with a pleasant afternoon. I am going into town to see _Jersey Boys_ with a group of teachers from our school, and having dinner out as well. Enjoy your Sundays!


----------



## Andra

Good Morning Everyone.  I think our weather here is much like Lonestar and Jeff's.  It's brisk but the sun is already shining - a great day to be alive in Texas.  We don't have so many plans today - just a walk this morning and then trying to enroll for healthcare benefits next year.

The rest of this will be cross-posted in the Bump thread:
So we saw Straight No Chaser last night and they were amazing.  Even DH was enjoying himself and he really only went because I wanted to... And they did the Twelve Days of Christmas as their first encore so I totally ended that part of the evening in stitches. Their version of that tired Christmas song cracks me up every time I hear it.

And after that we went to the Broken Spoke since we were downtown.  It was DH's first time to willingly enter a country music place.  We watched a lot, but actually got on the dance floor in front of everyone for three slower dances.  That was great.  Those dancing lessons are definitely the best present he's even given me.


----------



## crebel

Margaret said:


> Good morning, everyone! It seems as though the weather is pretty much the same across the country - a brisk morning with a pleasant afternoon. I am going into town to see _Jersey Boys_ with a group of teachers from our school, and having dinner out as well. Enjoy your Sundays!


My sister and I saw Jersey Boys in Iowa earlier this summer. The music was wonderful, but they had a tough row to hoe for much of their careers. We heard quite a few negative comments about the language throughout, but it didn't bother us. Enjoy!


----------



## Jane917

Good morning! It is a chilly 29 degrees here this morning, but will be in high 60 before the day is over. We are going to a baptism today, and then will finish putting the garden to sleep for the season.


----------



## Aravis60

Good morning! It's 55 here this morning and supposed to be sunny with a high of 71. Nothing fun on the schedule today, just going to try to take a chunk out of my huge to-do list. Have a great Sunday, everyone!


----------



## Gertie Kindle

74 this morning on the treasure coast, going up to 84.

Getting the kids room cleaned up. GD and I got the Halloween village set up yesterday and it looks cute.


----------



## Sandra Edwards

Good Morning! Wishing everyone in Kindle Land an awesome day 

Sandy


----------



## kevin63

*Looks like another beautiful fall day here in Saint Louis, MO. Have a great Sunday!*


----------



## Valmore Daniels

Good morning


----------



## Annalog

Good morning from southern Arizona where should get up to 81 F in Benson.  I am going out to take a photo before picking my first and only apple from the tree.  The rest of the day will probably be spent trying to repair a laptop.


----------



## Margaret

Good morning, everyone! Another great fall day is expected here in the Philadelphia area. We are holding our Fall Festival today at school - a combination talent show, field day, and dance-a-thon. It is a lot of fun and the weather should be perfect for it. _Jersey Boys_ was great - amazing singing and dancing. There was some rough language, but for me the music more than made up for it. I do not think I would take my grandchildren to see it though. Annalog, I hope you got that laptop to work. Enjoy your Mondays!


----------



## Aravis60

Good Monday morning. It is 38 degrees this morning and we finally broke down and turned on the heater. We've had a couple of really cold mornings so far this season, but we toughed it out. Long and busy day today- another 14 hour day between work and classes. The Weather Channel says the high is only going to be 64 and it is supposed to rain this evening. Have a great start to your week, everyone.


----------



## Michael Crane

Good Morning, everybody!  It's Monday--and we all know it's my most FAVORITE day of the week.  

Hope everybody has a great day!


----------



## kevin63

*Another nice fall morning here in Saint Louis, MO.

Have a safe Monday and a great week!*


----------



## lonestar

Good morning!  It's going to be another beautiful day here in north Texas.  It's 54 degrees now and will get to the mid 80's.

I hope everyone has a great day.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

63 this morning, going up to 83.

Not much doing today besides a long overdue trip to WalMart. The list is getting too long. Chess Club at the school this afternoon and the whole day in between to dive into paperwork.


----------



## Brenda Carroll

Gertie Kindle 'a/k/a Margaret Lake' said:


> 63 this morning, going up to 83.
> 
> Not much doing today besides a long overdue trip to WalMart. The list is getting too long. Chess Club at the school this afternoon and the whole day in between to dive into paperwork.


Wow! The Magick Word: Wal-Mart! I made that trip yesterday. In fact, I'm thinking of blogging about it. LOL. I'll put up a short/short in the thump thread. Good morning all from East Texas mosquito world. Right now we are under a burn ban. Very dry, mosquitoes are skinnny, dehydrated and ravenous. Another beautiful day filled with golden rod pollen. Sniff. I love October.


----------



## crebel

Good morning!  Temperatures are cooling, low 40s this a.m. and only getting up to 50s.  Still beautiful weather, but it sure is still dark outside for 7 a.m.  

Almost two months after our flood, FEMA will be here this morning to inspect.  GS should get here for the day about the same time, a busy day to start the week.

Margaret, I'm so glad you enjoyed Jersey Boys!  Everyone stay safe and happy.


----------



## Leslie

Good morning everyone,

43 degrees and sunny this morning in beautiful southern Maine. Have a great day, everyone!

L


----------



## Jeff

It's 70, deep in the heart of Texas. Have a good morning, everyone.


----------



## Valmore Daniels

Good morning, KBers!


----------



## Andra

Happy Monday Everyone.
It's already kinda warm in Austin and we may be bumping up against the high 80s later today.  Our air conditioner still kicks on from time to time - it's hard to believe that some of you are already needing heaters!
Hope you all have a great week.


----------



## loonlover

Wow, I feel like a late comer this morning.  Almost everyone who normally posts has been here already.

It is 51 going to 85 with partly cloudy skies.  We are like Andra - the air conditioner is still kicking on during the afternoon and early evening hours.  But we (I) haven't felt the need for the furnace yet.

I made my trek to Wal-Mart yesterday.  I'll be able to avoid it for a few days at least.

Hope everyone has a great Monday.


----------



## geoffthomas

I AM a latecomer today.
Was in a hurry to get out of the house.
And was busy when I got to work.
Have a great day all.


----------



## luvmy4brats

Good morning KB Family. It's a gorgeous fall day. It's 60 degrees now and expected to get up to 66.

Have a great day!


----------



## Annalog

Good morning from southern Arizona. Low 50s on the morning with highs of 79 F in Benson and 84 F in Tucson.

The laptop now will boot but it is still infected. It will need to wait for another weekend.

Hope everyone has a great week.


----------



## Sandra Edwards

Good Morning! It's kind of overcast and a little chilly here. It rained yesterday (not an often occurrence). 

Wishing everyone in Kindle Land a grand day!

Sandy


----------



## Chris Hallbeck

Waiting for the caffeine to kick in.


----------



## Margaret

Good morning, everyone!  It is raining right now, but supposed to clear as the day goes on.  I am glad that our Field Day was yesterday.  Enjoy your Tuesdays!


----------



## Jeff

Good morning, everyone. Might get some rain in central Texas today. Hope everyone has a good one.


----------



## Aravis60

Good morning, everyone. It is cool and very foggy here this morning. I can't imagine what the drive to work is going to be, as it is usually foggy on the road there even when it isn't at my place. The high is supposed to be 62 today. Have a great day, all.


----------



## lonestar

Good morning KB friends.  Stayed up late last night and now I'm sooooo sleepy.  Going to have a pedi today.  This will make me feel better.

Have a wonderful day.


----------



## geoffthomas

Good Morning from Derwood, Maryland.
It is a wet Tuesday here.
48 now with 63 expected this afternoon.

Don't work too hard now.


----------



## Leslie

Good morning everyone,

Chilly this morning...frost on the grass. Another busy day at the Free Clinic.

Have a great day everyone!

L


----------



## Andra

Good Morning from Austin where it's currently 64 degrees and cloudy.  I hope Jeff's right about the rain, but there's only a 10% chance so maybe he's keeping it all.
We have another dance lesson after work today - our instructor is going to be pleased that we went out and danced Saturday evening 
I hope you all have a wonderful day.


----------



## crebel

Good Morning.  34 degrees, frost on the ground, not expected to climb out of the 50s.

Safe and happy day to all.

Chris


----------



## caracara

Good morning all.

The past couple of days I have reading this really good book. Ignoring teachers, neglecting homework, lacking sleep... It was a really good book.  I finished it last night so will now start paying attention to things again =)

It is currently 60 out, which I am grateful for.

Hope everyone has a fantastic Tuesday.


----------



## Valmore Daniels

Morning


----------



## loonlover

Good morning all.  It is 61 degrees with rain falling.  We may not get much, but I'm ready for all that falls.  Thunderstorm in our area right now and it looks like it may last for a little while.

Hope everyone has a great day!


----------



## Annalog

Good morning from sunny southern Arizona where it is approaching 60 F and the high should be in the low 80s. Have a wonderful day.


----------



## kevin63

I replied late to this thread this morning.

Have a great day!


----------



## intinst

Good morning all. LL tells me that we have had 1/2 inch of rainfall in our rain gauge this morning. May not sound like much, but after three months of just a trace and being 12 inches behind, it's very much appreciated. Hoe everyone has a good day and be careful out there.


----------



## Sandra Edwards

Good Morning! Wishing everyone in Kindle Land a wonderful day 

Sandy


----------



## Margaret

Good morning, everyone!  We have a chilly morning here, but the temperatures should reach the low sixties by this afternoon for a nice fall day.  It is actually nice that we have some fall weather this year.  So often it seems to go right from summer into winter around here.  Enjoy your Wednesdays!


----------



## loonlover

Good morning all.  It is 56 going to the mid 70s.  Should be another nice day sitting at the arena entrance.

Hope everyone enjoys their Wednesday.


----------



## Michael Crane

Good Morning, everybody!

I see it's not the weekend, yet.  *grumble* *grumble*  Red Bull it is, then!

Have a great day!


----------



## Aravis60

Good morning to all of you. It's a brisk 35 this morning, but the high should be in the upper 60s. Another long day today for me. Have a great hump day!


----------



## monkeyluis

good morning from Orlando. Weather has been getting nicer out, cooler. Sitting in the parking lot @ work before I go in. Have a good day.


----------



## MrPLD

Morning all,

What an interesting evening we had (it's actually now 21H49 but ignore that, pretend it's morning here for me  ), we picked up a lost but loving little 3 month old cat. I didn't get a peep of sleep last night, worrying about it being couped up in my wife's writing office


----------



## lonestar

Good morning!  Have a wonderful day.

MrPLD- that's a great looking cat.


----------



## crebel

Good Morning!  Everyone have a safe and happy Wednesday.


----------



## Andra

What a cute kitty!
Happy Wednesday everyone.
No rain for us here yet, although our chances have gone up to 20% for today.  Right now it's 64 and somewhat foggy.
Tonight DH and I are going to a Waltz class.  Should be fun.


----------



## Annalog

Good morning from southern Arizona. It is currently 55 F in Benson heading to 74 F while Tucson is 60 F heading to 77 F. The forecast shows 50% chance of rain.

Intinst, 1/2 inch is enough to soak the ground and be a very good rain, especially after it has been dry for a while. It would be wonderful if we get that much rain today.

Have a safe and wonderful Wednesday.


----------



## Jeff

Good morning, everyone. Cool now, hot later, in central Texas. Have a great day.


----------



## caracara

Good morning all.

Good morning cute adorable kitty!

caracara has decided she needs a chocolate milkshake this morning, that should help keep class interesting! (I get hyper and then some off of sugar!)

Hope everyone has a spectacular Wednesday.


----------



## Valmore Daniels

Good morning


----------



## drenee

Good morning.  Home from work because of the biopsy yesterday.  I will get results Friday. 
It's sunny and looks like it's going to be a nice day. 
Hopefully things will settle down for me soon and I can visit the GM thread daily again. 
deb


----------



## intinst

Annalog said:


> Good morning from southern Arizona. It is currently 55 F in Benson heading to 74 F while Tucson is 60 F heading to 77 F. The forecast shows 50% chance of rain.
> 
> Intinst, 1/2 inch is enough to soak the ground and be a very good rain, especially after it has been dry for a while. It would be wonderful if we get that much rain today.
> 
> Have a safe and wonderful Wednesday.


Good Morning everyone. Yes it was nice to get that rain yesterday, Anna, but being 12 inches behind, it didn't even close the cracks in the ground. But it was a start.


----------



## Sandra Edwards

Good Morning! Hope it's a glorious day for everyone in Kindle Land 

Sandy


----------



## Leslie

Good morning and it's still morning...

Busy day already. Out of the house early, off to Staples, off to the Free Clinic, now I am at my office. I hope I can actually get some work done today! Sunny and clear. Crisp and cool this morning, lovely now. Have a great day everyone!

L


----------



## geoffthomas

Good Morning from the Nation's Capital.
It is a cool day here - temps going from the 40s to the low 60s, if we are lucky.
But there is a partly cloudy sky.

Have a great day.


----------



## Aravis60

Am I first today? Wow, I don't think I've ever been first! It is about 50 degrees right now and supposed to get to about 60 today. Hope everyone has a great day.


----------



## kevin63

Good Morning

54 degrees here in Saint Louis, MO this morning.  This weather change seems to have given me a nasty chest cold.

At least I'm getting it now and hopefully won't have one in a couple of weeks when I go back to Key West, FL again.


----------



## loonlover

Good morning all.  It is 48 going to 83 today with clear skies.

It should be an interesting day.  I'll only be sitting at the arena entrance for around 8 hours today (usually it is for 10 hours), then moving to what is called the command center for the Rob Zombie/Alice Cooper concert.  Hopefully the crowd won't be quite as problematic as a couple of the last concerts.  I don't really want to spend the whole evening dispatching the appropriate responders for fights, spills, accidents, etc.  It will be a 15-16 hour day at least.  I don't know how my boss does it as some of his days are 20 hours or more on concert day.   I sure don't know how he does it when there are back-to-back concerts.  A lot of Red Bull is consumed.

Hope everyone has a good day.


----------



## caracara

Good morning all.

No school for me today, I have a swim meet.  It's an outdoor pool which is always fun, hopefully it warms up fast.

Hope everyone has a wonderful Thursday.


----------



## Margaret

Good morning, everyone!  Enjoy your Thursdays!


----------



## Michael Crane

Good Morning!  Happy Thursday, everybody.  You know what that means?

No, not me losing my mind.  That has already been well documented, thank you very much.  

It means the weekend is that much closer.    Have a great day everybody!


----------



## lonestar

Good morning KB friends!  It's going to be a great day.  It will be warm- warmer than it usually is this time of year but a beautiful day.

Have a wonderful day.


----------



## monkeyluis

I just want to go home and read!


----------



## Jeff

Good morning, everyone. The weather here is just about perfect.


----------



## Leslie

Good morning everyone,

Cloudy with rain predicted. In the 40s right now...

L


----------



## Annalog

Good morning from southern Arizona. None of the hoped for rain yesterday at home(again). 48 F in Benson with an expected high of 67 F while Tucson is 54 F with a high of 70 F. 30% chance of rain.


intinst said:


> Good Morning everyone. Yes it was nice to get that rain yesterday, Anna, but being 12 inches behind, it didn't even close the cracks in the ground. But it was a start.


Intinst, I grew up in Tucson where the average annual rainfall is 12 inches so my perspective doesn't match other parts of the country.


----------



## Andra

Good Morning Everyone.
It looks like it's going to be a beautiful day with highs in the 80s.  I'm working from home today to accommodate a doctor's appointment in the middle of the day.  Plus it gives me a chance to work on documentation for a project.  I think I could get used to working in my jammies with my kitties hanging out in my office.
We are turning into dancing fools.  Last night we went to a group class for the Waltz.  That was a lot of fun and now DH is making us a CD of Waltz tunes so we can practice.  Tonight we have another private lesson and then go out to the Oasis for more dancing!


----------



## Valmore Daniels

Morning


----------



## geoffthomas

Good Thursday Morning from Derwood, Maryland.
I am going to go out to the car and leave for visit to relatives in Ohio now.
Beautiful day for a long drive.

I may be on a little over the next 5 days.
Have a wonderful day all.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

It's almost afternoon, but good morning anyway.

I dropped my laptop off to be cleaned up and upgraded today. I won't get it back until Monday or Tuesday but I've got my netbook on wi-fi. 

Then my netbook has to go in to fix the overheating problem. I put a cooling pad underneath it, but that just forces the heat up through the keyboard. After an hour or so, I can't even type because the heat is so bad.

The guy made a couple of suggestions so I'll bring it in next week.


----------



## Sandra Edwards

Good Morning! How's it hanging in Kindle Land?  

Wishing everyone a grand day!

Sandy


----------



## drenee

Good afternoon.  I missed the morning, but at least I'm starting to get a handle on things and I am able to check in today.  Hope everyone is having a sunny day like we are. 
deb


----------



## Margaret

Good morning, everyone!  We will be having a sunny, but slightly chilly day here.  The temperature is not expected to get out of the fifties.  Deb, I hope that you get good news today.  Andra, keep on dancing.  It really sounds as though you are having fun.  Enjoy your Fridays!


----------



## Aravis60

Good Friday morning, everyone! It is a very chilly 32 degrees outside but it is supposed to be 60 and sunny for later today. I'm so glad it's almost the weekend. I actually don't have to do anything tomorrow, and that is really exciting. I don't have any major papers due next week, I don't have to "work" at the museum where I volunteer, and I might actually get to sleep in some. Have a great Friday, everyone.


----------



## lonestar

Good morning from north Texas.  We had a heavy rain earlier- the thunder and lightening woke me.  It was a good rain.

Have a wonderful day.


----------



## Annalog

Good morning from southern Arizona. I hopo everyone has a great Friday.


----------



## Michael Crane

Good Morning, everybody! Since seeing ROCKY HORROR for the first time last night, I cannot get that "Time Warp" song out of my head! But other than that, I'm great. 

Have a great day and weekend! Don't get into trouble--well, a _little_ trouble is okay...


----------



## Jeff

Good morning. Lonestar's rain hasn't visited this far south yet but maybe later.


----------



## geoffthomas

Good Morning from Columbus, Ohio.
Well Worthington actually.
It is 43 with expected high of 63.
Not much diff than back home.

See ya'll later, maybe.


----------



## Michael R. Hicks

51 and sunny at the moment where we are in MD. Staying home today after a bit of a rough night (bruised ribs causing me some problems). But hey, it's Friday!


----------



## Andra

Good Morning Everyone.
Jeff, maybe the rain skipped you.  I drove in to work enjoying the lightning show.  Still not much rain, but I did have to use the wipers a bit.
Here's a funny - we did go to the Oasis after our dance lesson and the Country band that was playing was the one at the Broken Spoke last Saturday.  We each had to pay a $12 cover at the Spoke.  The Oasis has no cover - what a bargain!  I lost count of how many songs we danced - at least one swing, three or four waltzes and lots of two-steps.  Looks like this will be a regular Thursday activity for the next little while.
I hope you all have a wonderful Friday.


----------



## Leslie

Good morning everyone,

Chilly here this morning--37 right now and lots of wind. The mild fall weather has disappeared, at least for the moment.

Tony ordered two small pizzas (one Grecian, one Five Cheese) for dinner last night. When he went to pick them up, the manager said that they were training a new pizza maker and he had made our two pizzas oval, instead of round. Well, that was not acceptable so they made us two more pizzas and gave us all four--for the price of two. Of course, there is no way the two of us can eat four pizzas! So, I am going to drop the two oval pizzas off at the Free Clinic this morning, for everyone there to enjoy.

Have a great Friday everyone!

L


----------



## Ann in Arlington

Good Morning, all. . . .

An "Indian Summer" weekend coming up, by all accounts. . . .


----------



## caracara

Good morning all.
It is 66 in lovely central Texas.

Random burst of excitement: Harry Potter tickets went on sale earlier this week, and I bought mine for the midnight showing.  I am uber-excited! Unfortunately it doesn't come out until November 19th.... I don't wanna wait!!

Hope everyone has a wonderful Friday, it is after all a Friday.


----------



## Valmore Daniels

Good morning all


----------



## loonlover

It's morning already?  16 hour days are long - even if you aren't really working for most of it.

Current temp is 50 going to 81 with partly cloudy skies.  Looks like it won't rain on the big fund raiser fish fry being held at the arena tonight.  This is an annual event for one of the major organizations that help the homeless in central Arkansas.   It is their only fund raiser and brings in enough money to fund their program for the whole year.  A lot of fish, chicken, and fries will be cooked and eaten today.  I am working but usually I spend most of my time just greeting and directing people.

Hope everyone has a great start to their weekend.


----------



## crebel

Good Morning!  Sunny but cool here this morning.  No babysitting today, so I slept in until 8:15 and I intend to be a slug today.  Drinking tea and reading on my Kindle is the plan.  I don't think I will even change out of my flannel jammies.

Hope you all have a safe and happy day and enjoy it as much as I intend to!


----------



## Edward C. Patterson

A chilly one in Allentown PA. Heading for NJ at noon (1/2 s\day at work) and will spend the weekend at bedside with my Dad. He's hanging in there, but they can't operate on his carotid arterry until his pneumonia clears up. Its tough to see him this way, especially since he gets confused and talks wildly. Thanks for all the prayers and good thoughts (still need 'em), 'cause that's what got him through last weekends crisis (kisney failure. The kidneys are still bum, but they're holding in there now a bit better).

Edward C. Patterson


----------



## Geoffrey

It's not really morning any longer but this is my first time today I could sit down and come into KB ... it's all grey clouds and sunny in Dallas with wobbly servers and and a chance of system downtime.

I've been running around crazy all morning but the upside is that it was just 6:45 a couple moments ago and now it's after 10 and my day is half over .... So hurray for half over!!!


----------



## Sandra Edwards

Good (Mid) Morning! Wishing everyone in Kindle Land a grand day 

Sandy


----------



## drenee

Good evening.  I wanted to check in today.  
Went for my follow up appt. after my breast biopsy.  Results: DCIS.  Same thing as last year.  
Docs will consult next week sometime and get back to me.  Personally, I do not want to do radiation again.  
Now I'm heading to the GN thread.  
deb


----------



## Aravis60

Good Saturday morning, everyone. So much for sleeping in today. It is 43 degrees right now and it is supposed to be a nice day. The Weather Channel says 75 and sunny. Deb, I am sorry to hear about your biopsy results. I'll keep you in my prayers. We just found that my grandfather has cancer and there is nothing that they can do for him. They are going to do pain management, but nothing else. It's been a weird week, dealing with that news.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

drenee said:


> Good evening. I wanted to check in today.
> Went for my follow up appt. after my breast biopsy. Results: DCIS. Same thing as last year.
> Docs will consult next week sometime and get back to me. Personally, I do not want to do radiation again.
> Now I'm heading to the GN thread.
> deb


Oh, Deb, I'm so sorry to hear that. I had a ductectomy years ago, but the surgeon missed the affected duct. That was nearly 20 years ago. Let us know what the docs say.

77 hear this morning going up to 86.

Yesterday was a lost day. EEG (no problems, just a followup), haircut, shopping for and installing a new mailbox for my Mom (ably assisted by GS). Destruction of mailboxes is a chronic crime where I live. There are only 10 houses on my street and three have been hit.


----------



## drenee

Aravis60 said:


> Good Saturday morning, everyone. So much for sleeping in today. It is 43 degrees right now and it is supposed to be a nice day. The Weather Channel says 75 and sunny. Deb, I am sorry to hear about your biopsy results. I'll keep you in my prayers. We just found that my grandfather has cancer and there is nothing that they can do for him. They are going to do pain management, but nothing else. It's been a weird week, dealing with that news.


I'm very sorry to hear about your grandfather. 
I'm really not that upset about the diagnosis. I am a bit perturbed that these spots were visable a year ago and "they" decided not to do anything. Now a year later I'm going through the whole process again. That is frustrating.

Lots of things on my list to do today. Grocery store. Laundry. Unpacking, repacking. 
I guess I need to start getting out some clothes for cooler weather also.
Have a great Saturday, KB friends.
deb


----------



## caracara

Good morning all.

I get to go plant trees in some park, so fun.
Then I'm hanging out with my favorite cousins =)

Hope everyone stays safe, and has a terrific Saturday.


----------



## Jeff

Good morning, everyone. The temperature here in McGregor is perfect but it's raining. Thinking of you, Deb.


----------



## lonestar

drenee said:


> Good evening. I wanted to check in today.
> Went for my follow up appt. after my breast biopsy. Results: DCIS. Same thing as last year.
> Docs will consult next week sometime and get back to me. Personally, I do not want to do radiation again.
> Now I'm heading to the GN thread.
> deb


Deb- You are on my prayer list and will be there every day. I can sense your strength through your posts. Please lets us know the followup.


----------



## crebel

Good Morning.  It is a warmer 56 here with clouds and gentle rain.  

Special prayers today for those dealing with health issues for themselves and family.  Your KB family worries and cares.  God Bless.


----------



## Valmore Daniels

Good morning


----------



## loonlover

Good morning all.  Cloudy, but rain isn't in the forecast until tomorrow.  There is a lake wind advisory and a fire weather warning for today.  Not a good combination.

Thinking of all those with health issues or family members with health problems.  

Today I have to buy groceries and then I plan on doing some cooking in order to have some things in the freezer for use after the surgery on my elbow next week.  

Hope everyone has a wonderful day.


----------



## Leslie

Good morning everyone,

Thinking of all of you today! Sunny and cool here in southern Maine. I am off for a facial--spa time for Leslie!

Have a great day everyone,

L


----------



## monkeyluis

Hi! Just woke up.  Heading out to Epcot for the Food & Wine festival with the wife and kids.


----------



## Linda S. Prather Author

Good morning everyone.  It's an absolute beautiful day in the Bluegrass State.  Sunshine and cool.


Linda


----------



## DLs Niece

Good morning one and all! Hope you have a wonderful weekend.


----------



## Andra

Good Morning Everyone (it's still morning, right??)
We went to a Swing dance class yesterday evening and then went to check out the Dallas Nite Club since they do country music on Friday nights.  That was fun!  We got there early enough that there was no cover and the dance floor wasn't packed.
I think the main problem that we have is trying to remember all that we are learning in class and figuring out how to do it without someone standing right there counting it off for us.
I am pleased to report that we are getting very good at the Waltz and the Texas Two-Step.  We also managed a pretty nice Triple Swing with some sweetheart turns.  Go us!
Today we have a Two-step class and then Cousin Cara is coming over to hang out - something about a movie and stuff...

deb, I was praying for a different diagnosis.  I'm sorry that you are having to deal with this again.  I pray that the doctors offer some different treatment options this time.


----------



## kevin63

Good Morning,

Getting a late start around here this morning.

Have a great weekend.


----------



## Jeff

Good morning, everyone. It's a warm, drizzly Sunday in the heart of Texas.


----------



## loonlover

Good morning.  It's 62 going to 82 with a 50% chance of thunderstorms.  We received 1/4 inch of rain overnight.  Hoping it starts drizzling again soon and continues for a while.  Not real confident it will happen, though.

Hope everyone has a great Sunday.  It would appear a lot of us may have been able to sleep in.


----------



## lonestar

Good morning everyone!  I hope you have a great day.  Plan to relax, do laundry and pack for a trip to San Antonio.


----------



## Annalog

Good morning from southern Arizona. In Benson it is clear and 42 F headed to 76 F while Tucson is partly cloudy and 51 F headed to 79 F.

I missed this thread yesterday. Sending healing thoughts to those with health issues and thinking of all. 

Hope you have the day you want today.


----------



## Margaret

Good morning, everyone!  It is a beautiful Indian Summer day here is the Philadelphia area.  I took my Mom to church this moening and went food shopping.  I have the remainder of the day to finish lesson plans for next week and maybe get in some reading time.  Enjoy your Sundays!


----------



## Sandra Edwards

Good Morning Everyone! I think the wind is going to blow us away out here in the desert 

Wishing everyone a wonderful day!

Sandy


----------



## Andra

Sleeping in = GOOD!
DH is getting ready to make French toast.  Cousin Cara stayed over last night and we are after breakfast we are going to walk to course for the Komen 5k.
Hope it stays cool a little bit longer 
Have a great day everyone.

Good Morning from caracara too!


----------



## Leslie

Good morning everyone,

I did sleep in til 9:30 am! This is very unusual for me but I feel great and rested. Off to have lunch with mom. We are going out for Japanese food. Yum!

L


----------



## intinst

Good morning all. LL went to the donut shop for our breakfast: that and coffee get the day started! Hope everyone's day is just the way you want it.


----------



## Valmore Daniels

Good Morning


----------



## drenee

Good afternoon.  Got up and got a bunch of stuff done early this morning.  Made a trip to the grocery store and Wally world.  I have a pumpkin cheesecake in the frig, and now I'm working on mini cupcakes.  
I need to load my car and get ready for the week.  
Have a wonderful beautiful fall Sunday, KB friends.
deb


----------



## Aravis60

drenee said:


> I have a pumpkin cheesecake in the frig, and now I'm working on mini cupcakes.


That sounds really good. What time is dinner?


----------



## drenee

Hahahaha.  I am taking them to work.  Since our secretary passed I inherited making the dessert for the Judge's birthday.  
deb


----------



## LilBigBug

Good morning!  My fiancé came into town last night (he lives two towns away, and we've only been able to see each other in passing), so we actually had a date, got snacky stuff, watched movies, and he stayed over.  He just left, so now I think I'm going to comfort myself with a book.


----------



## lonestar

Good Monday morning everyone!  Have a wonderful day.

It will be warm here in north Texas- another beautiful day.


----------



## Margaret

Good morning, everyone!  We have a cloudy and warmish (70's) start to the work week here.  Enjoy your Mondays!


----------



## Aravis60

Good morning, everyone. It is a lovely, breezy 64 degrees here in the Buckeye State. We are supposed to be getting some storms over the next couple of days, and the highs are supposed to be in the 70s. We turned the AC back on yesterday because it was getting warm in the house and my allergies don't really allow us to leave the windows open or anything. Have a great start to your week, everyone.


----------



## Jeff

Good morning, all you nice people. It's Monday and warm, in the heart of Texas.


----------



## Michael Crane

Good Morning!  Another rainy, yucky day... and it's Monday.  Joy.

...but I have my Red Bull, so all is right with the world!  (or at least for the time being)

Have a great day!


----------



## Edward C. Patterson

Chilly in NJ. Not at work. Dad is having a risky operation this morning. Need miracles today. 

Edward C. Patterson


----------



## Linda S. Prather Author

Good morning.  Light rain with some humidity, but it really feels good outside.  Have a wonderful day.

Linda


----------



## Leslie

Good morning,

Dreary here this morning and more rain is predicted today. But the temps have warmed up a bit. No frost and high of 60 is expected. Have a great Monday everyone!

L


----------



## Addie

Good morning! Busy day today. I'm off to the golf course in an hour! Hope everyone has a beautiful day.

Ed, I'm keeping your dad in my thoughts and prayers.


----------



## loonlover

Good morning all.  Mostly cloudy with a high of 81 today.  We did receive some much needed rain yesterday and don't believe the storm damage was major.

Ed, thinking of you and your dad today.

Hope it is not too bad a day for a Monday.


----------



## Michael Crane

Edward C. Patterson said:


> Chilly in NJ. Not at work. Dad is having a risky operation this morning. Need miracles today.
> 
> Edward C. Patterson


You and your father will be in my thoughts, Edward.


----------



## Annalog

Good morning from southern Arizona. It is in the 50s and the high will be around 80.

Ed, thinking of you and your father. 

May today be the beginning of a wonderful week.


----------



## caracara

Good morning all.
It is 65 out, for now.

Safe, healing thoughts being sent Ed's way.

Hope everyone has a marvelous Monday.


----------



## Andra

Good Morning Folks.  Here in south Austin it's a warm-ish 72 degrees and is very windy.
Ed, praying for you and your Dad today.
I have to work on some databases today, so I'm headed down to our canteen for breakfast and tea to get started.
Have a great day everyone!


----------



## crebel

Good Morning.  51 degrees with a high wind advisory for SE Iowa today, I think it qualifies as "blustery".

From the news it sounds like there was some nasty weather in Texas last night,  hope all is well with any of our KB friends that haven't checked in yet.

Ed, praying for you and your Dad today.  Safe and happy Monday to everyone.


----------



## Valmore Daniels

Good morning


----------



## intinst

Good morning all. Short work week for me, but not for the best reason. LL goes in for her surgery early Thursday morning, so I am working only a half day Wednesday night and taking off the rest of the week to help her the first few days. Hope I remember where I put my nurse's uniform, it's been a while since I needed it.  Have to do a small payback on all the stuff she did for me when I had my knee done earlier this year.


----------



## Sandra Edwards

Good morning! Wishing everyone in Kindle Land a great day 

Sandy


----------



## Margaret

Ed, I will be praying for your Dad and for you.


----------



## Margaret

Good morning, everyone!  We have another cloudy, warmish day here, with rain expected by tomorrow.  Take care and enjoy your Tuesdays.


----------



## loonlover

Good morning all.  We are under a tornado watch until noon today as well as a wind advisory.  It looks like most of the worst of the storm currently on radar will skirt around our little town.

I'll be sitting at the arena listening to the wind and watching the clouds, I guess.

Hope everyone has a great day.


----------



## Aravis60

Good morning, it is 61 and windy in the Buckeye State this morning. Like some others, we are supposed to have storms and wind today. It is supposed to be almost summer-warm, the high is supposed to be 76. Have a good Tuesday, everybody.


----------



## Michael Crane

Good Morning, everybody!

High and damaging winds all day today... under a tornado watch.  Good times.


----------



## Leslie

Good morning everyone,

Sort of cloudy but a bit of blue sky peeking through here in southern Maine. Still mild--a nice change after the chilly days last week.

Thinking of you, Ed. I hope your Dad is doing well.

L


----------



## kevin63

Good Morning,

Had a pretty big storm blow through this morning, but the rest of the day should be nice.

Have a great day.


----------



## Jeff

Good morning from the heart of Texas where it's warm and windy today. Have a good one, everybody.


----------



## crebel

Good Morning.  Sounds like the weather report is the same throughout the midwest, slightly warmer and high winds all day.

Everyone be safe and happy.


----------



## lonestar

Good morning.  It's a warm day.

Hope everyone has a great day.


Edward- I hope all is well with your father.  Sending some prayers.


----------



## Andra

Good Morning Everyone.
It does get repetitious after a while, doesn't it?  It's warm and windy here in Austin today.  What happened to my cooler weather?  I want a cold front!
DH is going to take one of the kitties in to see the vet today.  She's limping on her front left paw and we want to make sure it's nothing serious.
Ed, I hope you and your father are holding up OK.


----------



## Valmore Daniels

Good morning.  Our thoughts and prayers with Ed and his father.


----------



## Sandra Edwards

Good Morning! Hope today is a grand day for everyone 

Sandy


----------



## Jane917

Good morning. We will be leaving soon to take my Dad to Seattle for some medical appointments. We are heading into snow over the Cascades.


----------



## Annalog

Good morning from partly cloudy southern Arizona where Benson should get up t0 76 F today and 80 F for Tucson.

Ed, thinking of you and your father.

Hope everyone has a safe and happy day.


----------



## geoffthomas

Good Morning from Derwood, Maryland.
It is a nice Tuesday here with highs expected in the 70s.

I have safely returned to Maryland from Ohio.
It was a nice trip. Enjoyed seeing my sister, my sister-in-law, nieces, nephews, and grand-whatevers.
My SIL and her husband have a house that has it's own beach on Lake Erie in Euclid, OH.  Nice view.
We got to attend the 75th anniversary of the Euclid, OH library. Which was a nice little affair.

Missed all my KB friends.
Good to be back home even when I was only gone for five days.

Just sayin.....


----------



## Margaret

Good morning, everyone!  It is still warm and rain is expected for most of the day, although it has not started yet.  Enjoy your Wednesdays!


----------



## Linda S. Prather Author

Good morning everyone.  Hope you have a wonderful day.  It's wet and cool in the Bluegrass State.


Linda


----------



## Aravis60

Good morning, everyone. It's 47 in Ohio this morning, with the high expected to be in the lower 70s. It also looks like it is going to be sunny today, which will be nice after yesterday's storms. Have a great Wednesday, all.


----------



## Michael Crane

Good Morning, everybody!  No storms, just a lot of wind, but nowhere near as bad as yesterday.  That was nuts!

Have a great day!


----------



## kevin63

Good Morning,

A nice cool morning here in Saint Louis, MO.

Taking my Mom to the hospital this morning to have stents placed in her heart.  Hopefully, this will stop the heart failure and atrial fibrillation she's been having.

Have a great Wednesday!


----------



## Thea J

Good morning from our snow day in Duluth. The public schools are canceled today, although I'm heading out to go to work shortly. Here's what we have to look forward to:

Today
Windy. Snow and areas of blowing snow in the morning. Light snow likely in the afternoon. Additional snow accumulation around 2 inches. Highs 33 to 38. West winds 20 to 30 mph with gusts to 45 mph.

Have a happy day!


----------



## lonestar

Good morning.

Kevin 63- sending prayers for you and your Mom.

I hope everyone has a great day.


----------



## Leslie

Good morning everyone,

Rainy morning here in Maine and a mild 57 degrees. Have a good Wednesday, everyone!

L


----------



## Andra

Happy Wednesday!
Well, I asked for cooler weather and I got it - it's 57 an breezy here in Austin.  Unfortunately, I also have a pressure headache so I think we will be getting colder the next few days.
Jasmine is home from the vet.  It looks like she's got some arthritis and maybe a sprain in her elbow.  But she mostly ran down the stairs this morning so I think she's feeling better.
Kevin, praying for you and your mom.  Ed, ditto for you and your dad.


----------



## Jeff

Good morning, all. We have the same weather as Andra. Have a good one.


----------



## HappyGuy

Good morning all, from sunny central Florida. A bit foggy this morning, after a shower last evening. Rather higher temperatures than are normal for this time of year - may break a record today.


----------



## Gingy

Good morning!  5 inches of snow & counting here in the Utah Rockies.


----------



## intinst

Good morning from Little Rock, where it is 42 degrees and warming up to lower 70's. Clear and windy though, at least windy for this area. Hope everyone has a great day.


----------



## Valmore Daniels

Good morning


----------



## loonlover

Good morning all.  Hope everyone has a good day.


----------



## geoffthomas

Good Morning from Derwood, Maryland.
It is an overcast Wednesday.
We are warm and muggy today.

But we understand that by Friday we may get stormzilla that has passed through the mid-west.

Have a good and safe day all.


----------



## crebel

Good Morning!  Still windy today, but the sun is shining.  Overnight lows, however, are expected to be in the 20s  

Welcome back, Geoff, glad you had an enjoyable trip.

Andra, so glad you got good news about Jasmine!

Kevin & Ed, thinking of you and your parents.

Everybody have a safe and happy day.


----------



## caracara

Good morning all.
It is 59 out side.

This week is Red Ribbon Week. (Drug Free program.)
At the elementary school it is Crazy Sock Day (Sock it to drugs) and one of the office ladies pinned her socks her shirt.  They never said you had to wear them on your feet. =)

Sending healing thoughts to Kevin and Ed and parents, and Jasmine.

Hope everyone has a fantastically awesome day.


----------



## Sandra Edwards

Good Morning! Wishing everyone in Kindle Land a grand day 

Sandy


----------



## Annalog

Good morning from sunny southern Arizona where the lows are in the 50s and the highs are near 80 F.

Ed and your dad and Kevin and your mom, sending good thoughts for you.

Hoping for a safe and happy day for all.


----------



## loonlover

OK, not totally surprised I'm the first one here today.  Something about having to be at the hospital at 6 for a procedure at 8 does get one up early.

The next time I'm posting here, I'll be hunting and pecking one handed.  Hopefully, things progress rapidly and I won't be doing that for very long.  Going to have the ulnar nerve in my left arm moved so it is not being pinched and causing numbness in the ring and little fingers.  

Good morning all and hope everyone has a great day.  Talk to you later.


----------



## Margaret

Good morning, everyone!  LL, I am hoping that everything goes well for you today.  I will be thinking of you.  It looks as if we are going to have one more warm day here in the Philadelphia area before the temperatures get more seasonal.  Today will be a long one for me.  We have parent conferences from the end of the school day until 9:00 tonight.  Chances are that no one will feel the need to talk to the librarian, but I havr to be there just in case someone does.  I should be able to get lots of paper work done.  Enjoy your Thursdays!


----------



## mlewis78

Hope all goes very well for you, Loonlover.

So humid here.  Going up to about 75 degrees.  Couldn't sleep well last night.  Out of here in half an hour.


----------



## Aravis60

Good morning, everyone. It is 55 right now and it is expected to hold pretty steady all day long. LL, I hope everything goes well with your procedure today. Margaret, have fun with conferences. I still have a couple of weeks until I have to do that. mlewis, I hope you get some rest. Have a great Thursday, all.


----------



## lonestar

Good morning everyone!

Loonlover- sending prayers your way.

Have a wonderful day!


----------



## Leslie

Good morning everyone,

LL, good luck with the surgery. Ed, how is your dad doing?

The paper says sunny, warm and breezy today. Right now it is foggy and 48 degrees. Have a great day everyone!

L


----------



## Jeff

Good morning, all. It's a pleasant morning in McGregor.

Thinking of you, LL.


----------



## Annalog

Good morning from southern Arizona where it is clear and 55 F headed toward 80 F and cloudy. Tucson is supposed to be 5 degrees wqrmer and a bit cloudier.

Thinking of you LL and hoping for an ideal and quick recovery.

Thinking of Ed and his dad, Kevin and his mom, and Luv and her mom. 

Hope your Thursday is safe and happy.


----------



## Valmore Daniels

Good morning


----------



## Edward C. Patterson

Thank you all for your thoughts and prayers. Dad is much the same, and it is unnerving to see him descend into madness, under restraint and talking wildly. The Dad that I knew, I'm afraid has left us last week. I'm drifting back into NJ this weekend, but I pray that he has peace.

Edward C. Patterson


----------



## Ann in Arlington

I'm sorry to hear that, Ed. . . .can they at least provide him some calming meds?  I've written his name in our parish book of intentions. . . . .

I'm heading up to see my dad today, too. . . .he's recovering from an unhealing wound on his foot.  So moving slower. . . .I help him get the bills paid -- do it all on line and then have him sign any checks that actually have to be written.  He could do it himself, but it means having to go up the stairs.

I think I'm going to make one of his favorite dinners as well. . . I can prepare things here and then take it up for my brother to cook for him at supper time.

Aacck!  Which means I better get a move on!  Have a good day, everyone.


----------



## Edward C. Patterson

Ann, thank for listing him in the book of intentions. They sedated him last night, but only after it took 5 people to restrain him. He had pulled out all his leads, tubes, and was going for the foley. Evidently (my brother was there, I'm still in PA), he was shouting for the pilice to arrest the hospital staff for trying to murder him. My brother (who is the rock of Gibraltar, and not very easily shaken), was turned to jelly and hit the nearest bar. It's a tough time, but the only rational way I can get through it is to acknowledge that the man in the bed is no longer my Dad, but the victim of the stroke and vascular dementia.

Ed Patterson


----------



## Sandra Edwards

Morning. *It's way too early for me*

Hope everyone has a great day...and hope I can catch a mid-morning nap  

Sandy


----------



## crebel

Good Morning.  So many concerns among our KB friends and family.  I wish I were physically close to all of you so I could help out.  My thoughts are with you.

LL, at least you have your cute nurse ready to take care of you when you get home  .

Chilly and rainy here with freeze warnings through tomorrow morning.

Safe and happy day to all.


----------



## geoffthomas

Ed - my heart is with you, friend. 
Ann - travel carefully. Will keep your father also in our prayers.
LL - will keep you in my thoughts and prayers today.
Will keep all of the Good Morning crowd in my thoughts today.

Nice here today. 70s expected. Dry. Sun is out.
Be bold today.


----------



## Lori Devoti

The wind has died down here...finally...and the kids are out of school. But I have a book due Monday.... Lots of good and bad in there.  
And it's Halloween this weekend! Who has plans? Anyone switch their reads to match the holiday? Or is that just for movies?
Lori


----------



## intinst

Happy to report that LL's surgery went very well and that we are home after stopping to get her something to eat. The male nurse told her that this procedure would prevent her from cleaning the bathroom for at least 10 years and no vacuuming for at least five years with twice a day back rubs. She really liked that nurse.


----------



## Andra

I'm really late this morning, but it IS still morning here.  It's a beautiful sunny day and it's only 64 degrees.

intinst, Thanks for the update on LL.  Sounds like the kind of nurse I'd like to have!
Ed, I feel for you.  I'm continuing to pray for your family.
Geoff, glad you got back safely.


----------



## Aravis60

Good morning, all. Happy Friday. It is 41 this morning with a high of 54. Ed, I am so sorry to hear the latest on your dad. Will keep you both in my prayers. Make sure you take care of yourself, too.


----------



## Jeff

It's a cold Friday in the heart of Texas. Have a good morning and great day, everyone.


----------



## lonestar

Good morning all.  Prayers for each of you.

We are traveling back home from San Antonio, today.  It's been good trip and so glad to be heading home.

I think of you all daily and hope everyone has a good day.


----------



## mlewis78

Good morning.  51 here.


----------



## Michael Crane

Good Morning, everybody!  Happy Friday!  I'm looking forward to this weekend.  My girlfriend and I are going to a friend's Halloween party.  Should be fun!

Have a great day!


----------



## Valmore Daniels

Good morning!


----------



## crebel

Good Morning!  27 degrees in SE Iowa.  People are going to be late to work today when they have to take time to scrape the frost off the car windows.  Brrr.

Have a safe and happy day everybody.


----------



## loonlover

Good morning.  We had a frost advisory this morning but it looks like the low at our house was 34.

Hope all have a good day.


----------



## Andra

Happy Friday!  It's only 50 degrees right now and the high should be around 73 - another beautiful day in Texas.
I hope you all have a great day and a wonderful Halloween weekend!


----------



## geoffthomas

Good Morning all.
It is a lovely, but chilly, Friday morning here in Maryland.

Hope you have a terrific day.


----------



## Leslie

It's not morning anymore but that gives you an idea of what my day has been like!! Have a great Friday everyone...

Ed, I just read your post. So sorry to hear about your dad. I went through the same thing last year, although not with the violence and agitation. Still, it's so hard to see a person you love evaporate and leave behind a shell of a body. I am praying that God will send him an angel soon.

Big hugs to you,


L


----------



## Margaret

Good morning, everyone! Fall weather has definitely arrived here outside of Philadelphia.  It is 39 degrees outside right now, although it get up to about 60.  LL, I hope that you are recovering comfortably.  Ed, I am praying that your family finds the strength it needs to get through this very difficult time.  My oldest (six year old) grandaughter came to school with me yesterday.  Her school was closed and we had parent conferences (basically free time for me, although I had to be there) and a half day.  She helped me change my decorations, and put away the Halloween books.  We went out to lunch and then came home and made Halloween cards and brownies.  We had a wonderful day together.  No big plans for the weekend, and Monday is a day off for me.  Enjoy your Halloween weekend!


----------



## lonestar

Good morning from chilly north Texas.  It's 41 degrees this morning.  Brrr!  Fall is here and winter soon will be.


----------



## Jeff

Weather here is the same as Lonestar's. Good morning, all you nice people.


----------



## Edward C. Patterson

Good morning dearest friends.

Edward C. Patterson


----------



## monkeyluis

Hello. Nice weather in Orlando today. Taking the kids to sea world for some trick or treating.


----------



## Valmore Daniels

Good morning to all you fine people!


----------



## Sean Sweeney

Good morning everyone. A cold 42 and sunny here in the Commonwealth.

Busy day on tap: blog posts to write, covering a game at 1, and I may take my novella out for another editorial spin.


----------



## loonlover

Good morning all.  Slept well - only woke up a couple of times during the night.

31 degrees at the back door at 8:30 AM.  High to be around 70.

Hope everyone has a great Saturday.


----------



## intinst

Good Morning everyone. LL and I are going to go out and get breakfast, type at ya again in a little while.


----------



## telracs

It's actually afternoon here, and I've been out and about, but wanted to say hi and check in.


----------



## Leslie

Post 12000 on this thread! A late good morning to everyone. Another busy morning for me, just getting to the computer right now...

L


----------



## lonestar

Boo!  and Good Morning.  It's 48 degrees in north Texas this morning.  It will be another beautiful day.


----------



## geoffthomas

Good Morning from Maryland.
It is a nice crisp sunny morning here.
Got a lot to do and just today to get it done.

Have a nice day.


----------



## Andra

Happy Halloween!
It was about 58 degrees when I left to go to the grocery store, but the sun is coming up and it should warm up to the mid 80s.
Have a great day everyone.


----------



## Jeff




----------



## BTackitt

Happy Halloween!


----------



## loonlover

Happy Halloween!  41 this morn - looks like a pretty day ahead.


----------



## caracara

Happy Halloween to all!

It is looking like a nice day for trick-or-treating, which I will be doing latter today.

Hope everyone has a fun, and safe day.


----------



## Margaret

Happy Halloween, everyone!  It is a perfect Trick or traet day here - feels like fall, but sunny and not too cold.  Enjoy the day!


----------



## Valmore Daniels

Happy Halloween! Good Morning!


----------



## Sandra Edwards

Good Morning! Happy Halloween to everyone in Kindle Land 

Sandy


----------



## Gertie Kindle

It is such a gorgeous day here on The Treasure Coast. 68 this morning, but sunny. Perfect for the kids to trick or treat tonight.


----------



## Aravis60

Good morning, all. I'm sneaking in under the wire, as there are only about thirty seconds left in the morning here. Happy Halloween!


----------



## Bonbonlover

Oh Aravis60 ... I have 3 more hours of morning!! Good morning to All... 
Happy Halloween!!


----------



## Leslie

Good early afternoon, everyone. Sunny and mild here this morning. Have a safe and happy Halloween!

L


----------



## Aravis60

Good morning to all of you. It is 28 degrees outside right now and I am going to have to start the car early to clear off the frost. Today's high is supposed to be 52 and looking ahead at the forecast for this week, I see the first possibility of snow. Have a great Monday and a great start to your week, everyone.


----------



## kevin63

Good Morning

A nice cool morning here in Saint Louis, MO.

Nothing on the agenda today for me (how did that happen).  I should take advantage of the day and pack for my trip Sunday.

Have a great week!


----------



## Jeff

It's a nice, warm Monday, in the heart of Texas. I think I'll go out and join the birds, as soon as the sun comes up.


----------



## Margaret

Good morning, everyone!  It is a chilly morning here, but we have plenty of sunshine and highs are expected to reach the low fifties by this afternoon.  I have a day off from school today, so I am driving down to the shore for some outlet shopping and a walk by the ocean before the weather really gets cold.  Enjoy your Mondays!


----------



## Michael Crane

Good Morning, everybody!  Can't believe it's Monday already, but what can you do?  Have a great day!


----------



## Valmore Daniels

Good Morning and Welcome to November!


----------



## Leslie

Good morning everyone. Happy November! And here we go, pell-mell into the holiday season...

L


----------



## lonestar

Good morning and welcome to November.  I'm getting a late start today and it feels great to get a little added sleep today.

I hope everyone has a great day.  See you tomorrow.


----------



## loonlover

Good morning all.  It is 51 this morning, headed to 76.  But the rest of the week's forecast shows highs in the 50s and 60s. 

Hope everyone has a great start to November.


----------



## Andra

Happy November!  It's already 70 degrees here and we are heading towards the mid-80s with possible showers tonight.
Our Commission meets this week so I'm going to be super-busy this afternoon and tomorrow and then I'll get a chance to read and catch up on things while I baby-sit the meetings.
I hope you all have a great week!


----------



## geoffthomas

Good Monday Morning from Derwood, Maryland.
It was 40 when I got up this morning. Now 45 with expectations of hitting 53.
But nice and sunny. 
We had a small but vigorous group of trick-or-treaters last night.
Mostly the little ones in the immediate neighborhood.

Hope you had a good night and that today is even better.


----------



## J R Lankford

Good morning from Texas, everyone. It's 75 degrees, heading up to 89 and, as usual, humid. The sun is out and all is peaceful.  Have a great day.

Jamie


----------



## Sandra Edwards

Good Morning! Hope everyone in Kindle Land has a glorious day 

Sandy


----------



## Sean Sweeney

Good morning everyone and Happy NaNoWriMo....

44 degrees and sunny here in the Commonwealth. Thinking about going for a walk, and maybe get some food in me. Then maybe get some words on the page to start my new novel.


----------



## Annalog

Good morning from southern Arizona. It will be around 80 F and sunny today.

Have a good start to November.


----------



## geoffthomas

John Fitch V said:


> Good morning everyone and Happy NaNoWriMo....
> 
> 44 degrees and sunny here in the Commonwealth. Thinking about going for a walk, and maybe get some food in me. Then maybe get some words on the page to start my new novel.


John,
I need a NaNoReMo cause I sure can read novels. 
It is hard (actually impossible with my skills) for me to participate in NaNoWriMo. But I am happy to cheer ya'all on......


----------



## Margaret

Good morning, everyone!  It looks as though the car windows need scraping this morning - it is time to start parking it in the garage overnight.  Enjoy your Tuesdays!


----------



## Aravis60

Good morning and happy Tuesday, everyone. 30 degrees in the Buckeye State this morning and it's looking like sunny and a high of 53 for later today. I have to get moving if I want to make it to my polling place before I go to work this morning. Have a great day!


----------



## Sean Sweeney

Morning all, 40 degrees and cloudy. Not a great start to Election Day, huh?


----------



## lonestar

Good morning.  I'ts 50 degrees but feels colder to me this morning.  We're expecting rain in north Texas.

Don't forget to vote.

Have a wonderful day.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

I'm up and about early, so I have time to say good morning.

77 outside, but I don't know if its cloudy or sunny because the sun hasn't really come up yet.

I have a nice free day today so I hope to get a lot done. 

Already voted. I had to be at the early voting place on Saturday and the line was about 100 people long. I'm glad I voted the week before, but at least people are turning out.


----------



## Jeff

Good morning, everyone. As LoneStar says, it's a bit chilly here this morning. Hope you all have a great day.


----------



## Andra

Good Morning Friends.
Echoing Lonestar and Jeff - it's a nippy 52 degrees here in Austin.  We got just enough rain last night to leave cars parked outside messy.  We were expecting some pretty bad storms, but obviously they missed us.  We have more rain in the forecast later today.
It's day 2 of getting ready for our Commission Meetings - yay!
After work today DH and I are going to w00tstock - don't know if I'm going to like it, but Neil Gaiman is going to be there.


----------



## Valmore Daniels

Good morning. Up early today, not sure why, but might as well get some writing done.


----------



## Leslie

Good morning everyone,

Chilly here too...37. I voted last week and I am glad I did. Have a great Tuesday, everyone!

L


----------



## J R Lankford

Good morning from Texas everyone. If you're in the U.S. don't forget to vote. Text the word where to 30644 to find your polling place or visit http://www.vote411.org. Hubby doesn't want to but I'm dragging him out, anyway. I tell him to think of all those the world over who wish they could just vote. Have a great day and, whatever the outcome at the polls, let's love our neighbors.


----------



## Linda S. Prather Author

Turned on our heat for the first time this year.  Brrrr...

Linda


----------



## Ann in Arlington

Good Morning:  going to vote; then to the dentist for a crown; then to get a couple of links taken out of a new watchband that is just a little too long -- I'll have 'em replace some batteries in other watches as well; then to the office to get copies of some tax returns I need; then to get DH some 'work' sweatshirts -- I'm thinking GoodWill 'cause they don't need to be expensive, just not rude ; and then maybe the grocery store.  

I hope to be home by 2 but it might be 3. . . .have a great day, everyone!


----------



## loonlover

Good morning all.  It is 51 going to 58 with an 80% chance of thunderstorms.  I thought I heard thunder during the night, but see no evidence it rained.

Hope everyone has a great day.


----------



## geoffthomas

Good Morning from Derwood, Maryland.
When I got up it was just below 32.
Went to my polling place and voted as soon as they opened.
Then off to work.
Nice sunny day.

Enjoy - and vote!


----------



## intinst

Good morning all. LL and I just returned from voting, not much of a line, but a steady stream of voters coming in, so the vote casting area stayed full. Hope everyone has a good day.


----------



## Sandra Edwards

Good Morning! Wishing everyone a happy day in Kindle Land 

Sandy


----------



## Annalog

Good morning from southern Arizona. It was around 50 F when I went outside this morning. It is clear and sunny and supposed to get up to 80 F - 85 F today (Benson and Tucson). 

I voted on my way to work. Anyone else more concerned about the result of the votes on propositions than about some of the political races?


----------



## Sean Sweeney

I've been awake since 4:30 a.m. ET. Please take my eyes and run them over with a semi.

It's a chilly 25 degrees right now in the Commonwealth. Brrrrrrrrrrrrrr!

Two field hockey games to cover today. I'm so excited about this. And yes, this is sarcasm.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

John Fitch V said:


> I've been awake since 4:30 a.m. ET. Please take my eyes and run them over with a semi.
> 
> It's a chilly 25 degrees right now in the Commonwealth. Brrrrrrrrrrrrrr!
> 
> Two field hockey games to cover today. I'm so excited about this. And yes, this is sarcasm.


I've been up since ten of four. Had I known someone else was awake, I would have signed on here earlier instead of housecleaning.

Renewing my driver's license today and the condition my eyes are in, I'm not sure I'll pass the eye test.


----------



## Sean Sweeney

Gertie Kindle 'a/k/a Margaret Lake' said:


> I've been up since ten of four. Had I known someone else was awake, I would have signed on here earlier instead of housecleaning.
> 
> Renewing my driver's license today and the condition my eyes are in, I'm not sure I'll pass the eye test.


I'm dreading my license renewal in two years.


----------



## Margaret

Good morning, everyone - especially the two early birds who nave posted ahead of me!  It is thirty-three degrees outside, but at least my car is in the garage so I don't have to scrape.  Have a great Wednesday!


----------



## Gertie Kindle

John Fitch V said:


> I'm dreading my license renewal in two years.


Better prepare ahead of time. You need a certified copy of your birth certificate. All I have is the original hospital issued certificate. I'm hoping they'll accept that because I don't want to spend $50 to get a copy. I also had to get a certified copy of my marriage license to prove my name change, my social security card (which I would have forgotten if I hadn't just mentioned it) and three proofs of address.

I'll have to take a driving test, too, probably because of my age unlike my mother's friend who, at age 94, was renewed by mail for six years.

I'm trying not to eat breakfast because it's so early, but I don't think I'm going to make it.


----------



## theaatkinson

crebel said:


> Good Morning! Sunny but cool here this morning. No babysitting today, so I slept in until 8:15 and I intend to be a slug today. Drinking tea and reading on my Kindle is the plan. I don't think I will even change out of my flannel jammies.
> 
> Hope you all have a safe and happy day and enjoy it as much as I intend to!


that sounds divine. i'm having my cuppa right now as I wait for the sun to get up


----------



## Aravis60

Good morning, everyone. It is 27 degrees right now but supposed to get up to 56 and sunny. That doesn't sound too bad. Another long day on tap for me today. I am leaving for work in about a half an hour and I won't get to come home for more than a brief stop off until after my night class. It is scheduled until nine, although I'm hoping that the professor lets us go a little early. Have a great Wednesday, everybody.


----------



## lonestar

Good morning!  It's 47 degrees with 71 expected for the high today.  It's been windy for a coupe of days.

We had a small fire in the fireplace last night to take the chill off.  The house is old and drafty and we enjoyed the fire.  Here comes winter!

Have a great day!


----------



## Jeff

Good morning, everyone. It's 10 degrees warmer here than it is at LoneStar's place, but it's raining.


----------



## Michael Crane

Good Morning, everybody!  Got my Red Bull and trying to wake up.  *blink* *blink*  Still got a ways to go...

Have a great day!


----------



## Leslie

Good morning everyone, 

27 degrees and very chilly this morning. We had a big flock of turkeys out in the yard...I think I counted 28 of them.

Our governor's race is too close to call. I'm on tenterhooks here...

L


----------



## Andra

Good Morning from wet and cold Austin.  It's 54 right now and that's about where it's supposed to stay.
We had a blast at w00tstock last night - Neil Gaiman signed the back of my Kindle!
But I only got 5 hours of sleep and I have to be perky today.  Thank God for tea with caffeine.
The Jasmine-kitty has her heart ultrasound today - praying for normal results.
Have a Great Day everyone!


----------



## Annalog

Good morning from southern Arizona. The weather is currently in the low 50s and clear headed to cloudy and low 80s. After feeding the chickens, I am headed to the dentist followed by work.

Hope your Wednesday is enjoyable.


----------



## caracara

Good morning all.
I'm a Texas girl, and 51 be cold!  I think it may finally be time to put the roof on my jeep...

Sending Perkiness to Andra!

Hope everyone has a fantastic Wednesday.


----------



## loonlover

Good morning all.  It is 50 with light drizzle.  High is to be 67 with a 40% chance of rain.  I have not been out to see how much rain has fallen in the last 15 hours.  Think I will let II do that.

Hope everyone has a great day.


----------



## Bonbonlover

good Morning all! Today is expected to be 74 and bright and sunny.  It will be a great day for a Giants Celebratory Parade!!


----------



## geoffthomas

Good Morning.
It was 32 with a possible high of 54.
An ok day. Showers sometime this evening and maybe into tomorrow.

Keep the powder dry.


----------



## Linda S. Prather Author

Good morning everyone.  It's raining and cold here in the Bluegrass State.  Elections are over, thank goodness, and perhaps we can slip into winter without all the mud slinging.


Linda


----------



## akpak

Too damn early in Alaska. I'm up because my brain wanted to think about my job interview later. Ugh... Can has coffee pls? kkthxbai.

(36 degrees, will probably snow more today)


----------



## Sandra Edwards

Good Morning! Wishing everyone in Kindle Land a glorious day 

Sandy


----------



## Margaret

Good morning, everyone!  It is a chilly, rainy day here.  Our schol book fair is being delivered today.  I will be setting up for it tomorrow in between classes, and running it next week.  WE depend on it for the library budget and the kids enjoy the break from regular library classes, but it is a whole lot of work.  I am happy we only have to do it once a year.  Enjoy your Thursdays!


----------



## Aravis60

It is warmer today than it has been, it's 42 and supposed to get into the mid-50s. I'm happy that I don't have any frost on the car windows this morning.  It was sprinkling a little when I took the dog out, but I don't think that it is supposed to rain much today. Have a great Thursday, everyone.


----------



## Jeff

It's 50 and dark, deep in the heart of Texas. Good morning, everyone. Happy Birthday, Gertie.


----------



## Linda S. Prather Author

Good morning everyone.  Reading that it's snowing somewhere else makes me appreciate the fact that we just have a cool damp morning.  The stars are out, so maybe some sunshine today.

Linda


----------



## Leslie

Good morning everyone,

Chilly this morning and a dreary rainy day is expected. I wish I could stay home and read but alas, I must work...

Have a great Thursday everyone.

L


----------



## Andra

Good Morning from Austi, Texas where it's a chilly 55 degrees.  The moon looked really neat this morning when I was driving to work.  There was a little sliver of light and I could see the black outline of the rest of it.
Happy Birthday Gertie and to my little niece who is 5 today.
Jasmine-kitty had her heart ultrasound yesterday and everything is normal - thank heaven!
It's the last day of our Commission Meetings for this time - I hope they get through the very short agenda quickly.  It was around 6:00pm when I got to leave yesterday.
We are heading to my mom's after I get off today so I may be MIA for a few days since she only has dial-up and patience is NOT one of my virtues.


----------



## lonestar

Good morning everyone!  It's 45 degrees here in north Texas and feels downright chilly.  By the looks of it, it is going to be a beautiful day.

Andra- I'm so glad the kitty is okay.  What great news.

Have a wonderful day everyone.


----------



## Michael Crane

Good Morning, everybody!  Still waking up, but at least it's Thursday!


----------



## Annalog

Good morning. I did not see clouds yesterday; I wonder if they will show up today? Highs still in the 80s but at least it is in the 50s in the morning.

Hoping for a safe and healthy Thursday for all.


----------



## Ann in Arlington

Good Morning!

It's a bit chilly outside. . . .47 now going to mid 50's. . . .and drippy since very late last night.  But, it's November, so that's to be expected.  Anyway, we have plenty of dry wood to last the next couple of days until it clears up. . . . we're hoping to not have to turn on the actual furnace before Thanksgiving. . . . .


----------



## caracara

Good morning all.
It is still too cold for my liking.

Happy Birthday Gertie!

Hope everyone has a fabulous Thursday.


----------



## Valmore Daniels

Good Thursday Morning to all


----------



## loonlover

Good morning all.  It is 45 and clear with a high of 63 predicted.  Also expected are gusty winds.

Happy Birthday, Gertie.

Have a great Thursday.


----------



## Sean Sweeney

Blah. 40 degrees and rainy right now. Such a gray day.

Morning, everyone. Happy birthday, Gert!


----------



## geoffthomas

Good Thursday Morning from Derwood, Maryland.
It was 43 degrees this am and the high is only expected to be 49.
It was raining, it is raining and it will continue to rain - all day.
But that is not a bad thing.

Happy Birthday Gertie.


----------



## Annalog

Happy Birthday Gertie!


----------



## Sandra Edwards

Good Morning! Wishing everyone in Kindle Land a beautiful day 

Ooh, and Happy Birthday, Gertie  

Sandy


----------



## Margaret

Good morning, everyone!  We have another rainy morning here, but it is expected to clear as the day goes on and the temperature should get into the mid fifties.  I have to setup for our book fair, so it will be a long day today.  I can't haul tables around the way I used to be able to do it.  Enjoy your Fridays!


----------



## kevin63

Good Morning

Should be a nice day here in St. Louis, MO.  I'm packed and ready for my trip Sunday.  I haven't been packed this early in a long time.

Have a great day.


----------



## J.M Pierce

Good morning and happy Friday everybody!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Jeff

Good morning, everyone. It's a cold one here.


----------



## Aravis60

Good morning, everyone. It is 39 degrees right now and the temperature is only supposed to rise by four degrees today. Plus it is supposed to rain. But on the upside, it's finally Friday. Yesterday was a long one and I'm looking forward to the weekend. Have a great day, everybody.


----------



## lonestar

Good morning.  It's 35 degrees.  Brrrrr!  We finally had to turn the heat on in the house and we had a fire in the fireplace.

There was a beautiful sunrise this morning.  It's my husband's birthday so we're having a family dinner tonight at a restaurant he likes.

Have a wonderful day.


----------



## Linda S. Prather Author

Happy Friday everyone.  Still cool and damp in Kentucky, but we did not get the expected snow flurries last night.  Gertie--Happy belated Birthday!


Linda


----------



## Michael Crane

Good Morning and Happy Friday, everybody!  Hope you all have a great day/weekend.


----------



## caracara

As Jeff and Lonestar have said, it's cold.  39! Yikes! And I still haven't gotten the roof on my jeep. 

And to Rant: I have to swim, in an outdoor pool.  It's heated, but then you have to get out.  So your wet, there's wind and your in a swimsuit.  Then I have to drive home in my roofless car.  Just sayin...

On the bright side:
It's my boyfriends birthday today.  Should be fun, he's excited.

Wishing everyone a fantabulous Friday.


----------



## Valmore Daniels

Good morning!


----------



## loonlover

Good morning all.  It is chilly this morning with a clear sky.  Mid-fifties for a high.

Everybody have a great Friday and beginning to the weekend.


----------



## Andra

Happy Friday!
We are in Taft TX at the moment and my mom said it was 46 this morning but the sun is shining and it should still get to 70 today. We'll see. 
My niece's birthday was yesterday so DH, Mommy and I are going to pick her up from school at lunchtime and head to Chuck E Cheese (she's 5 and it was her choice). 
Then we are having dinner with all the family in the area and DH and I are going dancing (my choice since my birthday is tomorrow).


----------



## Meredith Sinclair

Good Morning eveyone! It's cool and clear today and I am off today and spending the weekend with my BFF! She made me breakfast and served it to me in bed! Well, "bed" was the sofa... but still....


----------



## geoffthomas

Andra - Happy Birthday in advance.

And Happy Friday back at all of you.
It is a nice sunny day here - not real warm but not actually cold either.
Just 50s.

Stay sane.

Just sayin.....


----------



## Sandra Edwards

Good Morning! Wishing everyone in Kindle Land a wonderful day 

Sandy


----------



## Annalog

It is still morning, just, here. I hope everyone has a safe and happy Friday.


----------



## drenee

Happy Friday, KB friends.  
I have spent every spare second this afternoon trying to get caught up on the GM thread.  
I am so sorry to hear Ed's dad has not been doing well.  

Cold and rainy in my part of the world.  
Have a great weekend.
deb


----------



## Jeff

It's 36 here. Good morning and happy weekend, everyone.


----------



## Margaret

Good morning, everyone!  Happy birthday, Andra!  We are expecting a chilly weekend here with highs only in the low fifties.  My grandaughter has a soccer tornament (kindergarten and first graders) this weekend, so we will be in and out of the house.  Enjoy your Saturdays!


----------



## kevin63

Good Morning

Have a great weekend!


----------



## Annalog

Good morning from southern Arizona where the skies are currently clear and some clouds are expected in the afternoon. In Benson it is 43 F with a high around 81 F while Tucson is 56 F and a high of 86 F. I expect the differences in temperature between Benson and Tucson to keep increasing, especially with the lows.

Happy birthday Andra!

Have a safe and happy weekend.


----------



## lonestar

Good morning

Happy birthday Andra

I hope everyone has a wonderful day and weekend.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

50 degrees two hours ago and the temp hasn't moved up at all.  I don't think I'll be poking my nose outside unless absolutely necessary.


----------



## Lori Devoti

Good morning! It's Saturday which should mean sleeping in unless you have a pot-holder-eating dog...then you wake to the lovely sounds of urping at 6 a.m.
Hope everyone else's day got off to a more cheery start!
Lori


----------



## Daniel Arenson

Good morning and Happy Saturday everyone!


----------



## Linda S. Prather Author

Good morning!  We have our first - below 30 degree morning here in the Bluegrass State.  Heavy frost and I sort of slid across the deck this morning.  Still, the sun is shining now and it's beautiful.  Have a great weekend.


Linda


----------



## loonlover

Good morning all.  It is a chilly 28 this morning, but it looks gorgeous out.

Happy Birthday, Andra.

Lori, welcome to the Good Morning thread.  As a member of a household with 5 animals, I sympathize with you being awakened in that manner.  Been there many times.  Hope the rest of the day goes better.

Hope everyone has a great Saturday.


----------



## kadac00

Good morning everybody!

Happy Birthday Andra! I Love You!


----------



## Valmore Daniels

Good morning


----------



## Leslie

Good morning and happy Saturday everyone,

Busy days here. Hannah is home for the weekend and we are off to buy her a new computer, then out to lunch and to visit mom. Hordes of young people are expected for dinner tonight. 

Have a great day my Kindleboards friends!

L


----------



## Sandra Edwards

Good Morning! Wishing everyone in Kindle Land a grand day 

Sandy


----------



## intinst

Good morning all, I actually have a weekend without work on airplanes being involved.


----------



## Andra

Good Morning Everyone. Thank you for the birthday wishes!
We went dancing last night and this morning I got to open present #4 from DH - a refurb 3G Nook! So now I have lots of e-reader options!
It's also been 2 years since I got my original Kindle and found Kindleboards. I had no idea that I would make so many friends here - y'all are great!
Have a wonderful weekend!


----------



## geoffthomas

Good Saturday Afternoon.
It is a nice sunny day in the 50s here in Maryland.
Happy Birthday Andra.

Enjoy your weekend all.


----------



## loonlover

intinst said:


> Good morning all, I actually have a weekend without work on airplanes being involved.


Betcha I can find plenty to keep him busy, tho.


----------



## Margaret

Good morning, everyone!  We have a sunny, but rather chilly day outside of Philadelphia, perfect fall weather.  I have a busy day ahead of me - church with my Mom, food shopping, a soccer game (watching, not playing), and a holiday craft show at the local high school (buying, not selling.)  I am glad I had that extra hour of sleep.  Enjoy your Sundays!


----------



## geoffthomas

Good Morning on this nice sunny Sunday.
It is 29 now in Derwood, Maryland with a high expected of 52.
Another frost last night.
But a warming trend coming this week.

Have a blessed day.


----------



## Linda S. Prather Author

Good morning!  It's really cold here this morning, but the sun is shining and we're headed for a warming trend too.


Linda


----------



## DLs Niece

Good morning everyone!!  Hope you all have wonderful Sunday.


----------



## Jeff

Good morning, everyone. It's too chilly here to sit outside but should warm up soon. Have a great day.


----------



## Leslie

It's a chilly 32 degrees here in Maine on this lovely Sunday morning. I hope everyone has a great day...

L


----------



## lonestar

Good morning!  Have a wonderful day.  Be safe.


----------



## drenee

Good Sunday morning. Chilly and frosted this morning, but the sun is currently shining bright and beautiful. 
Sorry I missed your birthday, Andra. Hope you had a great day. 
deb


----------



## Annalog

Good morning from southern Arizona. I am headed outside where it is 43 F. It should get to 80 F in Benson while Tucson is 55 F and should get up to 83 F.

Have a wonderful Sunday.


----------



## loonlover

Good morning.  It was 29 at our house this morn.  Weather report shows 33, but we are in a rural area, so are usually a few degrees colder.  Should warm up nicely and are to be in the seventies later in the week.

Grocery shopping to do today.  Just have to wait until my chauffeur gets up.  Hopefully I'll be able to drive after my doctor's app't tomorrow.

Everyone have a great day.


----------



## Ann in Arlington

Good morning. . . .cool and breezy today. . . . .US people, did you set your clocks back?

Redskins can't lose today!


----------



## Gertie Kindle

57 here now, but it was 54 when I got up. We'll make high 70's today.

I don't want to say it's cold in my garage, but my laundry detergent was flowing like molasses. Cold or not, must do laundry.

All but one clock is set back. It was just about midnight when I got to that one and I knew it was going to cause a problem to go back to the day before. Thanks for the reminder, *Ann*. I'll go do that one now.


----------



## Valmore Daniels

Good morning, and we get an extra hour today!  YAY!


----------



## Sandra Edwards

Good Morning Kindle Land! Wishing everyone a grand day 

Sandy


----------



## Bonbonlover

Good Morning everyone.  Wasn't it fun repeating that 1:00AM hour?


----------



## Jane917

I am a bit late with my good morning. It started out foggy, but is sunny now. 

Have a good Sunday.


----------



## Annalog

Valmore Daniels said:


> Good morning, and we get an extra hour today! YAY!


Since we did not get an extra hour today in Arizona, my Kindle was wrong for an hour this morning until I turned on WN. (I was surprised that the Kindle thought the sun was up at 5:30 when I knew it does not come up until after 6.) Of course, we did not lose an hour either back in the spring.


----------



## Margaret

Good morning, everyone!  Our weather seems to be in a holding pattern - chilly mornings and afternoon highs in the mid fifties, not bad for November.  Our school book fair begins today and runs through Sunday.  It will probably be a quick but very tiring week.  I don't think I am cut out to work retail.  Enjoy your Mondays!


----------



## aaronpolson

Good morning.  Book fair here, too.  Mass chaos in the library...bring your cameras and take lots o' pics.


----------



## geoffthomas

Good Monday Morning from Derwood, Maryland.
It is 37 now with an expected high of 57 and sunny all day.

Have a wonderful day!


----------



## Jeff

Good morning, everyone. It's 46 in the heart of Texas. Have a great day.


----------



## Aravis60

Good morning, all. It is a very chilly 26 degrees in the Buckeye State this Monday morning, but looks like it will be a nice day. The Weather Channel says sunny and almost 60. It's going to be a crazy busy week, but the sooner it gets started, the sooner it will be over. Have a great Monday everyone!


----------



## Annalog

Good morning  from southern Arizona. In Benson it is 41 F headed to a sunny 77 F while Tucson is 53 F headed to 83 F.

Have a safe and happy Monday.


----------



## lonestar

Good morning everyone.  It's 46 degrees now but we're heading to the mid 70's.  It will be a beautiful day.

Have a wonderful day.


----------



## drenee

Good Morning. 29 this morning. 
Currently sitting at the cancer center hoping they can do the BCRA testing this morning.  My insurance company approved it late Friday and I have my fingers crossed they canwork me in this morning. 
Hope everyone has a great day. 
deb


----------



## loonlover

Good morning.  It is 35 heading to 72.

Headed to dr's app't this morn.  It will be the first time the incision has seen daylight since the day the surgery was done.  I'm hopeful of coming home in a much smaller brace and being able to stretch my fingers completely.

Hope everyone has a great Monday.

Good luck, Deb.


----------



## Michael Crane

Good Morning, everybody!  I kept waking up last night because I'm not used to the time-change yet.  Hope everybody has a great day!


----------



## Valmore Daniels

Good Monday Morning


----------



## Andra

Happy Monday!
We did the Komen Race for the Cure (5K) yesterday and it was a lot of fun.  I think I want to start trying to jog a little bit - DH jogged it and did his best time then he came back and walked it with Cara and me.
My birthday was mostly Tigger-themed.  So I have lots of things around me to help keep my inner Tigger stronger than my inner Eeyore...  It's pretty cool, actually.
It's 54 and cloudy this morning - should still get up to 70 though.
I hope you all have a great week.


----------



## Leslie

Good early afternoon,

I woke up to wind and rain and the news that all the schools were cancelled because of the weather. Cancelling school because of rain? Well, okay. I still had work, however, and made it here in one piece. The roads weren't flooded and everything was fine.

Have a great Monday, everyone!

L


----------



## bobavey

I always get here too late.


----------



## Sandra Edwards

Good Morning...well, actually it's afternoon. Technically. Has been for about seven minutes . 

Nevertheless, hope everyone in Kindle Land has a great day!

Sandy


----------



## Margaret

Good morning, everyone!  It is 42 dgrees outside right now, the temperature should be almost 60 later today.  that is quite a change from yesterday when it was cold, windy, and raining - pretty miserable.  More book fair today.  I have kindergarten coming which is always a lot of fun, and also eighth grade which is not.  The older kids tend to touch everything and end up buying a pen or an eraser.  Enjoy your Tuesdays!


----------



## Aravis60

Good morning, everyone. It's a brisk 29 degrees right now, but it is supposed to get into the lower 60s and be sunny, so that should be nice. Have a great Tuesday!


----------



## Leslie

Good morning,

47 degrees and sort of rainy and dreary this morning. Rain expected all day.

L


----------



## Jeff

Good morning from deep in the heart of Texas. It's a little cool right now but should warm up to near 80. Have a good one.


----------



## Edward C. Patterson

Cool in PA. I've been called to New Jersey as the moment approaches.

Ed P


----------



## lonestar

Good morning!  It's 54 degrees and windy.  The wind has my allergies stirred up.  I'm off to a quilting class today-I have never quilted so wish me luck.

Have a wonderful day everyone.


----------



## Jeff

Sorry, Ed.


----------



## Tip10

Prayer be with you and yours Ed.  God Speed.

Should be a really pretty day here in St Louis.  Highs back into the lower 70's.  Right now a wee bit chilly at about 37.


----------



## Michael Crane

Good Morning, everybody!  Still trying to get used to the time change, dang it!  I know I will eventually--but then it'll be time change the clocks again.  *sigh*  I can't win.  Oh well!

Ed, my thoughts are with you.  I know this has been a difficult time for you.  Hope you know that your KB family loves you and will be there for you.  *hugs*


----------



## Valmore Daniels

Good morning & coffee!


----------



## caracara

Good morning all.
It's still cold here in central Texas.

Lonestar- Have fun!

Hope everyone has a wonderful Tuesday.


----------



## Annalog

Good morning from southern Arizona where it is partly cloudy. It is 48 F in Benson headed to 65 F while Tucson is 56 F headed to 66 F.

Ed, I am thinking of you and your family. Sending hugs, strength, and love.

I hope everyone has a safe Tuesday.


----------



## loonlover

Good morning all.  It is cool this morning, but will warm up nicely.  Be a good day to rake leaves, if only I could.

Ed, our thoughts are with you.

Stay safe, everyone.


----------



## Andra

Morning All.
It's 55 in my part of Texas and we should hit mid-70s today.
Ed, I'm parying for you and your family today.
Lonestar I hope you have fun at your quilting class.  My grandmother tried to teach me to quilt but I just didn't want to sit still that long at a time if I wasn't reading (she did everything by hand).


----------



## Sandra Edwards

'Morning! Hope it's a great day for all 

Sandy


----------



## geoffthomas

Good Tuesday Morning from Derwood, Maryland.
It was 43 and the expected high is 59(?).
Sunny and nice today.

Ed our prayers are with you and your family.

Walk in peace today.


----------



## Sean Sweeney

Morning everyone. 53 degrees and overcast right now here in the Commonwealth. Rained all day yesterday. 

Headed to Starbucks for a good six-hour writing session.


----------



## Sean Sweeney

Morning everyone. Interesting that I was the last to post here yesterday and I'm the first to post here today. Feels like I'm bumping one of my book threads. Ahem...

We have 47 degrees here in the Commonwealth; it's more than likely going to rain again. I'm going to have to build an Ark soon. Thankfully, no games today. Just going to write a little bit and keep myself a day ahead in NaNo, relax and read while cuddled with the Wonder Cat, if she'll let me. May even take a nap.

Hope everyone has a fantastic day.

JFV


----------



## Margaret

Good morning, everyone!  It seems a little strnge that it is light outside already.  We should have a sunny and fairly mild day here with high temperatures in the sixties.  Ed, I am praying for you and for your family.  John, take a nap for me.  Enjoy your Wednesdays!


----------



## loonlover

Good morning, all.  It is 53 going t0 74.  A little patchy fog early, then partly cloudy.

I'm headed to the arena today - should get a lot of reading done.  Construction may not be completed until January.

Hope everyone has a good day.


----------



## Linda S. Prather Author

Good morning.  It's cold in Kentucky, but we should see some sunshine and warmth by early morning with temps in the mid 50's I believe.


Have a great day.


Linda


----------



## Aravis60

Good morning. It is 29 in the Buckeye State again this morning, and it looks like it is going to be another beautiful day with sunshine and a high in the sixities. Thoughts and prayers are with you and your family, Ed. Have a great Thursday, everyone.


----------



## Daniel Arenson

Morning to everyone in Kindleworld!


----------



## lonestar

Good morning KB friends.  My quilting class yesterday was LONG but I learned quite a bit- my very first experience at quilting.

Have a wonderful day!


----------



## Jeff

Good morning, everyone. It's 51, deep in the heart of Texas. The expected high is 82. Happy Wednesday.


----------



## Valmore Daniels

And a good Wednesday to you all!


----------



## Annalog

Good morning from sunny southern Arizona. It rained a bit yesterday and this morning the outside water dishes were frozen. It is currently 31 F in Benson headed up to 68 F while Tucson is 41 F and headed to 70 F.

Hugs to all. Ed, extra hugs for you and your family.

Have a safe and wonderful Wednesday.


----------



## Andra

Welcome to Wednesday in Austin, TX where it's 60 degrees and foggy.
I'm glad that tomorrow is a holiday - I'm going to sleep until noon!
Ed, still sending prayers and positive thoughts to you and your family.


----------



## Sean Sweeney

Hey! It's sunny now! Wowsa!!!


----------



## Jane917

Chilly and frosty here this morning. I head home this afternoon. Have a nice day, everyone.


----------



## Leslie

Good morning everyone,

Very windy here today with temps in the 40s. Have a great Wednesday, KindleBoards friends!

L


----------



## caracara

Good morning all.
Foggy. That sums up Central Texas weather.  It's clearing off some now finally.
There are City people in the yard, doing who knows what. There are strange noises.
I got my first job.  Bath and Body works for the Christmas season. I'm not sure if I'm happy or not about that...

Hope everyone has a adventurous Wednesday.


----------



## Sandra Edwards

Good Morning! Wishing everyone in Kindle Land a bright, sunny day...did I mention it's snowing in my neck of the woods?

Sandy


----------



## geoffthomas

Good Wednesday to all of you.

It is a nice day here in the Nation's Capital.
I hope you are having a terrific day.

Just sayin......


----------



## Margaret

Good morning, everyone! We should have another nice day today. More book fair for me. I have decided (again) that some people truly are crazy. On Tuesday I had a boy come in with a list of two books that his Mom wanted him to buy and a check for the exact cost of those two books. After the kid saw the books he said that he did not want one of them, but would rather have something else. I said that he needed to stick with what Mom had picked out and then we had tears. I sent the two books that Mom had requested home with a note saying that her son could return them for something else if she wanted him to do so. By the time I got home there was a nasty e-mail waiting saying that *I* should have realized the books were too difficult for him (I did think so, but they were *her* choice) and I had ruined the whole experience for her darling. He came back yesterday and wanted his money back so he could go to Barnes and Noble. My principal also got an e-mail about the situation. All this over a school book fair! Sorry for the rant, but since I am working with parent volunteers all week, I can't talk about this in school. It is not a big deal in the major scheme of things, but it is one of life's little frustrations. End of rant - enjoy your Thursdays!


----------



## Linda S. Prather Author

Happy Thursday everyone.  Margaret, how well I remember those days when no matter what you did--it was wrong in the eyes of the parents.  Very, very frustrating.  I hope today is better for you.

Cool morning, but beautiful weather expected today and tomorrow.


Linda


----------



## Sean Sweeney

What a beautiful sunny Thursday here in the Commonwealth! It's a cold morning to be sure, but still... best morning we've had in a few days, and probably the best all month. Currently 36 degrees with a high of 53 expected.

Writing up a bit of a storm today, I hope. Would like to get as close to 20K in the new project as I can before I go to my game tonight. If I don't get it today, I'll get it tomorrow. I have loads of material left.

It's also my girlfriend's birthday today, so I need to send her a nice birthday present today. 

Anyone got a box big enough for an author and his laptop? :-D


----------



## Aravis60

Good morning, everyone. Today looks like it is going to be a beautiful day here in the Buckeye State. It is 30 degrees and foggy right now, but the high today is supposed to be a sunny 66. Margaret, some parents are just a little off when it comes to what they expect from school personnel. We can't all read their minds. Have a lovely Thursday, everyone.


----------



## Edward C. Patterson

My Dad, Donald Phillips Patterson, passed away at 2 AM this Veteran's Day. He was a WWII Veteran and my brave Cherokee warrior. He's with Mom now at the clearing at the end of the path.

Edward C. Patterson


----------



## Jeff

Good morning all. It's 63 in the heart of Texas. As soon as the sun come up I'll move outside with my netbook. 

My condolences, Ed.

Thanks to all the Kindleboards vets for their service.


----------



## Leslie

Big hugs to you, Ed. Your dad hung on til Veteran's Day. Interesting how people can do that. I know my dad willed himself to wait to so he wouldn't die on my daughter's birthday--he died the day after. 

Chilly here on this Veteran's Day in Maine...32 right now. The turkeys are running rampant in the yard. LOL

L


----------



## lonestar

Oh Ed, condolences to you and your family.  You are in my prayers.

Good morning and Good Veteran's Day to you.


----------



## caracara

Good Veteran's Day morning to all.
Thank you to all who serve or have served.

Ed, my prayers are with you.

Hope everyone has an awesome Thursday.


----------



## loonlover

Good Morning and Good Veteran's Day to all.

My condolences, Ed.

Hope the day goes well for all.


----------



## Annalog

Good morning.

My condolences to you and your family, Ed.

A good Veteran's Day to all.


----------



## Jane917

Ed, condolences to you and your family. I am truly sorry.

It is good to be home after 3 days on the road. I am going to try my darndest not to do a single bit of school work today.

Margaret, I also work in the school system. I feel your pain, but something keeps us going back day after day. Thank you for the work you do for our kids. 

It is 34 and cloudy. If the clouds were higher I would see snow on the mountains. We had snow on the ground a few days ago, but it did not last long.


----------



## Valmore Daniels

Edward, my thoughts are with you today.


----------



## Margaret

Ed, my thoughts and prayers are with you and your family.


----------



## Andra

It's not morning any more, but I didn't have to work today, so I'm getting a late start.

Ed, I'm sorry about your father.  I'm still sending prayers to you and your family and a big hug to you.

Thank you to everyone who currently serves our country or who has done so in the past.


----------



## drenee

Checking in late today, but at least I get to check in. 
Ed, so sorry for your loss.  

I hope everyone has had a good Veteran's Day.  

deb


----------



## Edward C. Patterson

Thank you KB friends. Quite touched by all the good wishes and prayers.

You are all never far from my heart.

Ed Patterson


----------



## Margaret

Good morning, everyone!  Enjoy your Fridays!


----------



## loonlover

Good morning all.  We have a chance of thunderstorms beginning this afternoon through tomorrow.  Temps will be mild.

It does get dark on the arena concourse about 5:15.  Since we are only there until 5:30, they are trying to get by without turning on the lights.  If it is cloudy it will get dark even earlier.  Think I might take my little LED headlamp.

Hope everyone has a good day.


----------



## Sean Sweeney

Ugh. Morning, all. 31 degrees right now. But at least it's sunny.


----------



## Jeff

It's 68 going toward 80, in McGregor, Texas. Have a great day, everyone.


----------



## lonestar

Good morning!  It's a warm 66 degrees right now.  The weather man is telling to expect cold and rainy weather this afternoon.  Brrr!

Lots of things to do today rain or shine.

Have a wonderful day.


----------



## Leslie

Good morning everyone,

It's a brisk 37 degrees here in southern Maine this morning. Lots of sun, however. Enjoy Friday everyone!

L


----------



## Annalog

Good morning from southern Arizona. It is below freezing (29 F) in Benson and headed to the low 60s whileTucson is above freezing (36 F) and headed to 70 F. It should be a sunny day after the sun rises. 

Have a wonderful Friday.


----------



## geoffthomas

Good Morning on a frosty Friday here in Derwood, Maryland.
I did not work yesterday as it was a Federal Holiday.
My wife (and best friend) and I spent the day on QuiltQuest - a fun Quilt-store scavenger hunt thingy.
Belated best to all Veterans - it is only because of you.....
Ed - my sincere condolences to you on your loss - my prayers will be with you and you family.

Have a blessed day all.


----------



## Aravis60

Good morning, everyone. No work today, so I'm checking in later than usually. It is still a little chilly, only 31 right now, but it is supposed to get into the high 60s and be sunny today. Have a nice Friday, everyone. 

Ed, sorry to hear of your loss.


----------



## Linda S. Prather Author

Good morning!  Ed, you and your family are in my thoughts and prayers.  I'm so sorry to hear about your loss.  It's truly beautiful here in the Bluegrass State this morning, although a little nippy.  Didn't look cold so I went outside barefoot for my morning breath of fresh air.  Toes are still cold.  Brrr...


Linda


----------



## caracara

Good morning all.

It is 65 here.

I get to babysit this evening,my favorite job, especially when I get to put the kids to bed then chill =)

Hope everyone has a fun-filled Friday.


----------



## Andra

Happy Friday Everyone!
It's a muggy 70 degrees here in Austin.  It kinda rained on my drive in to work and we have thunderstorms in the forecast.  There's also a cold front lurking somewhere - I can tell because I have a pressure headache - I'm probably going to be a grump today so I'm keeping a low profile.
DH and I went to the Alamo Drafthouse yesterday for a Labyrinth Sing-Along, Quote-Along.  Yes, this is about the 4th or 5th time we've done this.  Labyrinth is one of my very favorite movies and it's really cool to watch it in a theater full of fans who also know all the words (not just the ones they put up on screen).
I hope you all have a great day.


----------



## Jane917

It is 29 degrees, and the sun is just coming up. I am hoping for sun today, but the weatherman says clouds.


----------



## Sandra Edwards

Morning, Everyone!

Ed...my deepest sympathies and condolences on your loss. My thoughts and prayers are with you and your family at this time. 

Sandy


----------



## Annalog

Good morning from southern Arizona. The weather is like yesterday but a bit warmer. It is below freezing in Benson and he aded to the mid 60s whileTucson is above freezing and headed to 70 F or a little higher. It willbe a sunny day after the sun rises. 

Am I really the first one this morning? (ETA: Yes, I am! )

Have a wonderful weekend.


----------



## Linda S. Prather Author

Good morning.  The sun was a beautiful ball of fire as it rose this morning.  It's rather nippy outside, but beautiful.

Have a wonderful weekend.


Linda


----------



## Jeff

Good morning from McGregor, Texas where it's clear and cool.


----------



## drenee

Good morning. 35 sunny degrees this beautiful Saturday morning. 
deb


----------



## Leslie

Good morning everyone,

I am a hotel in Washington, DC so I don't know what the temperature is although it is nice and sunny and looks warm. My widget says the temperature at home is 41. Have a great Saturday, everybody!

L


----------



## Aravis60

Good morning. The sun is shining and it is 38 degrees right now but the Weather Channel says that it is going to get up to almost 70. Both DH and I are off work today. Have a wonderful Saturday, all.


----------



## loonlover

Good morning.  It is cloudy and cool and, darn it, they've taken the rain out of the forecast.  I was hoping for a rainy day.

Hope all have a great Saturday.


----------



## Sean Sweeney

Good morning everyone. 55 degrees right now in the Commonwealth, with a high of 65 expected. Seriously. 65. On November 13. Since when did I move to South Carolina

Remembering my father on his birthday. He would have been 67 today.

Time to write.


----------



## lonestar

Good morning!  Slept in a little this morning.  It is cold right now- 38 degrees but will be in the 60s later.  It's going to be a great day.


----------



## DLs Niece

Good morning!!  I slept in a lot but well deserved each and every extra minute of it.    Enjoy the day one and all.


----------



## Valmore Daniels

Good morning.


----------



## Andra

Good Morning Everyone.
The cold front got here last night so we are at a nice nippy 52 degrees.  But the sun is shining and it looks lovely outside.  I have to go run errands in a bit, so I'm glad to see the sun.
Other plans for the day include watching the movie Megamind and going to dinner (and doing laundry and going to the gym).
Have a great day friends.


----------



## Sandra Edwards

Good Morning! Wishing everyone in Kindle Land a grand day 

Sandy


----------



## caracara

Good morning all.

Finally a Saturday with only fun plans, no swim meets, or random activities my parents decide I need to go to....

Hope everyone has a splendid Saturday.


----------



## Annalog

Good morning from southern Arizona. It is currently 32 F in Benson, headed to the high 60s, and 42 F in Tucson, headed to the low 70s.

I will be walking in a 5 K race this morning with my mom and sister (she'll be running). Mom might not finish this time and has doctor's orders to not run even one step this time. It is good that I have always been last in these run/walk events as Mom knows I am not concerned with my time and so will be walking with her or behind her. I still suspect that she will finish me.

Have a great Sunday.


----------



## DLs Niece

Good for you, enjoy your walk.  I am so lazy it is all I can do to walk the dog I am ashamed to say.  


Good morning everyone!  I hope you all have a wonderful day. I have had my daughter and her boyfriend here this weekend and have to drive then back later this afternoon but for now I am sitting cozy on my love seat, chatting with you all and having a nice fresh cup of coffee with my beautiful daughter asleep upstairs.  Ahhhhhh, the little joys in life!


----------



## caracara

Good morning all.  

It is 41 in Central Texas.

Hope everyone has a fun Sunday.


----------



## Linda S. Prather Author

Good morning everyone.  It's damp and cool here this morning.  

Have a super Sunday.


Linda


----------



## Valmore Daniels

Good morning all


----------



## Jeff

It's 34 in Waco, Texas. The high should be in the mid 60s. Have a good morning, everyone.


----------



## loonlover

Good morning.  30 this morning going to 58.  

Hope everyone has a great Sunday.


----------



## lonestar

Good morning everyone.  Have a wonderful day.  Be safe.


----------



## Sandra Edwards

Good Morning to everyone in Kindle Land! Have a great day 

Sandy


----------



## Andra

Well, it's morning somewhere...
We did go to the movie yesterday, then dinner, then met another group of friends at a local club and stayed out until 2:00AM.  The club had a country section and we danced some, but the people were kinda rude and there were no rules about not smoking so there were even lit ciggies in people's hands on the dance floor - yuck!  We had a good time with our friends but neither one of us wants to go back to that club again.
I have a retreat this coming week for work and am trying to get everything packed while DH is draining/filling the hot tub.  It's going to be really nice to sit in since the weather has been so cool.
I hope all of you enjoy the rest of your day.


----------



## Margaret

Good morning, everyone!  I had a very hectic weekend - attended a morning workshop on Saturday, babysat three of my grandchildren for the weekend (actually my husband did more of that than I did), and held an all day family event for the last day of our bookfair yesterday.  The fair is all packed and ready to be picked up, the money is counted, and we did fairly well.  Today will be back to business as usual in the library.  It looks as if we will have one more sunny day here before we get some rain.  Enjoy your Mondays!


----------



## Aravis60

Good morning! It's a very chilly 25 degrees outside and I just about froze when I took the dog out. Of course, it would have helped if I had put my coat on, but it has been so warm lately that I didn't think about it.   I have class tonight, so today will be another 13 1/2 hour day for me. At least I don't have to work late on the days that I don't have class (like I did last week). That just about did me in! I hope everyone has a great Monday to start off a great week!


----------



## Linda S. Prather Author

Good morning.  Cold here this morning also.  I normally hate Mondays but today I decided to start my day with a good cup of coffee and a blank sheet of paper.  Now to see where I can go from there.

Have a great.


Linda


----------



## Leslie

Good morning everyone,

This is the way my day started: 6:42 am the phone rings. It's the other nurse I work with calling to say she thinks her dog is having a stroke. She is supposed to be giving flu shots at the flu clinic this morning. I have to work until 9 pm. Have a great Monday everyone...

L


----------



## Jeff

Good morning from deep in the heart of Texas. It's currently 48 and should reach a bit over 70 later. Have a good one.


----------



## DLs Niece

Well another work week has begun.    Hope you all have a glorious day!


----------



## Annalog

Good morning from southern Arizona. It is currently 36 F headed to 67 F in Benson and 43 F in Tucson headed to 70 F. It should be a sunny day.

May your Monday be wonderful.


----------



## lonestar

Good morning everyone!  It was a great weekend with a great week ahead.  Have a great day.


----------



## loonlover

Good morning all.  It is 43 going to 58 with mostly cloudy skies.  Chance of rain in the evening and a 60% chance of rain for tomorrow.

No definite plans for the day.  I'm so limited in what I can do it is hard to plan much.

Hope everyone has a good day.


----------



## Valmore Daniels

Good morning one and all!


----------



## Andra

Good Morning Everyone.
Weather gadget says it's 52 here in Austin, TX and the high should be in the 60s.  I am packing this morning to go to a retreat for work.  We will be hanging out near Killeen for the next few days.  I'm not sure about all this team-building stuff - I've seen the agenda and some of the speakers are just not my thing...
I'm trying to figure out how I can hide my Kindle under the table - they all know I have one and might get suspicious.
Have a great week!


----------



## Sean Sweeney

Morning, gang. 48 degrees and overcast in the Commonwealth. Writing away!


----------



## geoffthomas

Good Monday.
It was very foggy out early today.
But now it is sunny/with clouds. Nice.

Have a great day.


----------



## Aravis60

Good morning,everyone. It is 43 outside this morning, and I'm thrilled that there is no frost on the car. The high today is supposed to be 51, and it is supposed to rain as well. On the bright side, no classes tonight, so maybe I'll have a chance to dig into the mountain of work that is waiting for me in the other parts of my life. Have a great Tuesday.


----------



## Annalog

Good morning from southern Arizona. In Benson, it is 36 F headed to 70 F while Tucson is 46 F headed to 73 F. I am very happy the lows are above freezing. It is supposed to be clear all week.

Have a wonderful Tuesday.


----------



## Jeff

Good morning, everyone. It's 48 in McGregor, Texas. Think I'll stay inside for a while. Have a good one.


----------



## lonestar

Good morning!  Have a wonderful day.  It looks like it will be beautiful- the sun is shining, the weather is brisk and it's time to get going.

Be safe.


----------



## loonlover

Good morning.  It is 43 with light rain and it has been raining off and on since about 10:15 last night.  A good chance of rain in the AM which decreases as the day goes on.  I am not complaining - we need it so much.

Hope everyone has a good day.


----------



## Edward C. Patterson

Good morning dear KB friends:

I want to thank everyone for the thoughts and prayers during this hard time for my family. Dad was laid to rest yesterday - in style - with a full military funeral and a 21 guns salute. He's laid beside Mom and is at peace. Now, because I know it is his wish, I'm getting back on the horse and refiring up my current novel project, recommencing by blogs and network posts and even some light promotion.  It might take a day or two to get back in the saddle, but I'll get there.

Thanks again for all your support.

Edward C. Patterson


----------



## caracara

Good morning all.

It is 44 here in Central Texas.

This will be my 1001 post! I would be at Shakespeare level if we were still on the old system. For full details see http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,32340.50.html.

I'm excited for Thursday! Well technically Friday because Harry Potter and the Deathly Hallows Part 1 is coming out. I am seeing it at midnight. I can't wait.

Hope everyone has a wonderful Tuesday.


----------



## Tip10

Good morning from St Louis!!

And for Sir Edward:

"with a full military funeral and a 21 guns salute"
Tis a fitting send off for an American Hero -- all who serve are true heroes!

Ed, in your time of grief and remembrance please heed the words Benjamin Franklin -- your dad has joined the ranks of the immortal and one day you will meet again!

*It is the will of God and Nature that these mortal bodies be laid aside, when the soul is to enter into real life; 'tis rather an embrio state, a preparation for living; a man is not completely born until he be dead: Why then should we grieve that a new child is born among the immortals? ~Benjamin Franklin, 22 February 1756*


----------



## Andra

Happy Tuesday!
It's 48-ish here at Parrie Haynes Ranch near Killeen. We might get to 70, but it's doubtful. 
Meeting is fixin' to start - gotta run.


----------



## Linda S. Prather Author

Good morning and happy Tuesday.  Raining and cool in Kentucky.

Linda


----------



## Sandra Edwards

Good Morning! Wishing everyone in Kindle Land a great day 

Sandy


----------



## Sean Sweeney

Morning, gang. I just woke up not too long ago. I guess I needed the sleep!

It's 53 degrees right now in the Commonwealth and rather overcast. We have a high of 56 expected. A good day to spend inside writing. 

Last night I drove home from my games, and the sky above my destination was all dark and sinister; a mix of black and gray and charcoal, all woven in layers. It was hot.


----------



## geoffthomas

Good Tuesday.
It is 56 now in  Maryland.

Hope all is well with you.


----------



## lonestar

Good morning!  I haven't even checked the weather yet.  It feels cold.  We are generally starting our days feeling cold and having nice days.  Had to get a full set of tires for my car yesterday.  It sure hurt the pocketbook but they feel great.

Ed, Glad to find you back here.

Have a wonderful day everyone.  Be safe.


----------



## loonlover

Took too long to type this to be the first here this morning.  That is what happens when you are typing with mostly one hand.

Good morning to all.  Chilly and clear.

Hope everyone has a great day.


----------



## Aravis60

Good morning, everyone! It is 44 degrees here this morning and it is only supposed to get about 10 degrees warmer today. We had a really windy night and I was afraid that it was going to keep me up, but I slept like a baby. Our power even flickered off a couple of times, but it always came right back on, thankfully. Have a great day!


----------



## Jeff

Good morning from McGregor, Texas. It's 52 on the way to 75 here.


----------



## Leslie

Good morning everyone,

Pouring rain and windy here. It would be a nice day to stay home by the fire but alas, duty calls.

Have a great Wednesday, everyone!

L


----------



## Annalog

Good morning from southern Arizona. In Benson it is in the mid 30s headed to low 70s while Tucson is mid 40s headed to mid 70s. Clear and sunny for a few days.

Have a wonderful Wednesday..


----------



## caracara

Good morning all.

It is 50 out there right now.

I am actually working tonight at Bath and Body Works for the first time tonight.  Should be fun.

Hope everyone has a marvelous Wednesday.


----------



## geoffthomas

Good Morning on a sunny Wednesday from Derwood, Maryland.
It rained yesterday and last night.
But we can use the increase to the water table.
It was unseasonably warm last night and will be 60s today.

Take good care of yourselves.


----------



## Andra

Good Morning from Killeen, TX where it's sunny and 58. We are only here through lunchtime today. My bags are packed and in the car so I can head out as soon as they let us go. It's been fun but I'm ready to be back home 
I hope you all have a great Wednesday.


----------



## Sean Sweeney

Morning, everyone. 52 degrees right now in the Commonwealth. Looks like we have some sun popping through.

A couple of errands to run today, then finishing off R.A. Salvatore's Gauntlgrym before I start writing. 

Hope everyone has a fantastic day!

JFV


----------



## kadac00

Good morning from Cedar Park, TX where its...

    Someone got me addicted to infinite word game last night so my eyes are a little blurry.  

...hmm, desktop weather doodad says 54 but wall thingamabob says 63 so I'm just going to be contrary and go with 77.  

Oh and sunny.  Yes, definitely sunny!

Andra gets home from her I/T retreat today - Yay!  

Hope everyone has a reasonable Wednesday.


----------



## Sandra Edwards

Good Morning! Wishing everyone in Kindle Land a happy day 

Sandy


----------



## Linda S. Prather Author

Good morning from Lexington, KY.  Today is cool and a little gloomy looking, but yesterday was truly a nightmare.  The winds were so strong they almost blew the car off the road and came home to find lawn chairs and garbage cans in the wrong yards.  It truly did look like the first day of winter here.  The sky was dark, but beautiful with an array of different greys.

Have a wonderful Wednesday.

Linda


----------



## intinst

kadac00 said:


> Someone got me addicted to infinite word game last night so my eyes are a little blurry.


I noticed you and caracara had some fun last night before I came home. 
Going in to work a couple of hours early today for some training, might get off early but will have to see how it plays out.


----------



## kadac00

intinst said:


> I noticed you and caracara had some fun last night before I came home.


Yes, you can blame caracara. It's all her fault I'm addicted. I'm completely and utterly innocent in all of this. 

Now to get Andra addicted as well. Muwa ha ha!


----------



## lonestar

Good morning!


----------



## Jeff

Good morning from McGregor, Texas. It's a very pleasant 64 here this morning and should be about 77 later today.


----------



## Linda S. Prather Author

Good morning.  Hope you have a terrific Thursday.  We have rain in the forecast for all day.



Linda


----------



## Aravis60

Good morning. 31 degrees this morning with a high of 49 for later. It was very chilly taking the dog outside earlier. I wish I could train her to use the toilet on mornings like this. Have a nice Thursday, everyone.


----------



## Leslie

Good morning,

Sunny and pleasant this morning. A busy day for me at the Free Clinic and I think I am battling a cold.  

L


----------



## Annalog

Good morning from southern Arizona. It is a bit warmer today (Benson 43 F to 75 F, Tucson 53 F to 78 F) but the rest of the week should be a bit cooler.

Have a wonderful Thursday.


----------



## Andra

Happy Thursday!
It's 43 and sunny here this morning but my weather thingamajig had a big red freeze warning box on it.  Guess we have another front moving in.
I'm a little worried that I haven't found my heavy winter coat yet.  It must be in the house, but it's not where it's supposed to be...
DH and I are going to see Labyrinth again tonight - with reserved seats in the balcony.  I am planning not to talk much today if I can help it so I can sing and quote along tonight.


----------



## loonlover

Good morning all.  It is 48 and cloudy and is supposed to clear later this morning.  We had thunderstorms last night but I haven't made it out to the rain gauge yet.  It did rain pretty heavily at times.

Haircuts on the agenda  today and II has to go in early again. 

Hope everyone has a great Thursday.


----------



## Sean Sweeney

Good morning all, 45 degrees and sunny right now. Going to get to writing, even with half a cup of coffee in me. 

Hope everyone has a fantastic day!


----------



## Valmore Daniels

Good morning, Sunshine!


----------



## drenee

Good morning.  Low 40s when I came into work this morning.  But the sun is shining beautifully through my window that overlooks the mountains.  There's a slight fog coming up from the lake.  

Hopefully I can get caught up on some work today.  
Have a great Thursday, KB friends.
deb


----------



## Sandra Edwards

Good Morning! Wishing everyone in Kindle Land a grand day 

Sandy


----------



## caracara

Good morning all.

intinst: I am innocent of all charges.  It's not my fault I had a milkshake.

It is 43 here, and not suppose to hit 80 again =(  I like my warmness, like summer.

14 hrs and 35ish minutes until Harry Potter comes out!  I am super excited!

Hope everyone has a magical Thursday.


----------



## kadac00

Good morning!

Its 45 and sunny - hopefully not as windy as yesterday.

Got private balcony tickets for Labyrinth Quote-Along/Sing-Along tonight! We were able to buy the tickets last week and they weren't sold out. Hm, wonder what other movie is opening tonight? 

In honor of HP tonight (even though its crossing authors) I hope everyone has a Thaumic Thursday!


----------



## geoffthomas

It is a delightful Thursday in the Derwood, Maryland area.

Hope you are all having a good day.


----------



## Margaret

Good morning, everyone!  It looks sunny outside, but the temperatures are only supposed to reach about fifty.  I guess it really is the middle of November!  Leslie, I hope that you are feeling better.  The stomach virus has been a visitor at our house for the last few days - thank goodness it has finally decided to leave.  Enjoy your Fridays!


----------



## Sean Sweeney

Morning everyone. Wow, I forgot what getting up early means! It's cold here in the Commonwealth, 31 degrees and the sun is making its way up. Supposed to hit 45. 

I'm staying inside and reading this morning, writing in the afternoon and evening.


----------



## loonlover

Good morning all.

It is 41 going to 61 with partly cloudy skies.  Sounds like a fairly nice day to be sitting at the arena.  I'll be at the spot at the door until about 4:00.  I'll then move behind the scenes for the Brad Paisley concert.  I'm thinking it will be a 16 hour day, but I don't expect quite as many calls to the command center as there were at the last couple of concerts.

Hope everyone has a great Friday.


----------



## mlewis78

Good Morning.  41 here in NYC.  Got word at 9:30 last night that there is work for me at 8am.  Only day this week.  One day last week and one day scheduled next week (Thanksgiving Friday, when regular staff is off).


----------



## Aravis60

Good Friday morning, all. I'm in meetings all day today, but I'm actually glad about that. Our team meetings are usually pretty fun and we always go out for a really nice lunch in the middle. It is 27 outside right now and the high is only supposed to be in the upper 40s, no rain. Have a lovely Friday, everyone.


----------



## Jeff

Good morning, everyone. It's 36 and should reach about 70 later today.


----------



## Edward C. Patterson

At work in Allentown. It's 41 degrees. Tonight - Harry Potter, and not a moment too soon.

Edward C. Patterson


----------



## lonestar

Good morning for north Texas.  It's cold now but supposed to reach the low 70s later.  I haven't been outside yet but it is bright and sunny.  It looks beautiful.

Have a great day and be safe.


----------



## Valmore Daniels

Morning to you!


----------



## Andra

TGIF!
This has been the longest week -
It's 39 and sunny this morning.  We were under a freeze warning last night, but I don't know if we really got there.
Labyrinth was even better last night than last week.  The balcony seating is really nice.  You get these huge loveseat recliners and little tables and candles and stuff.
DH is at Discount Tire having tires replaced.  He had a bolt (his word) in one of his front tires.  At least they were older tires and needed replacing any way.  He's getting 2 today and 2 some time in the next few weeks.
We are heading to my parents' farm tonight.  Daddy needs some help clearing up the area where the foundation will be poured for the bunkhouse.  I think we'll have good weather for working outside tomorrow.
Have a great day!


----------



## Leslie

Good morning everyone,

I actually see a few snow flurries outside! Sunny and 35...

Have a great Friday!

L


----------



## Annalog

Good morning from southern Arizona. Today's weather is much like yesterday's. More clouds are expected tomorrow.
Have a wonderful Friday and a great weekend.


----------



## kadac00

FRIDAY!  

Good morning everyone!

Last night's Labyrinth Quote/Sing-Along was ALOT of fun!  We got balcony seats this time not knowing anything about them.  There are two private boxes up at the level of the projection room on either side about 20 feet up from the audience.  Each box has its own door, two very comfortable leather reclining love seats (4 people per box), side tables, little battery operated candles, and a great unobstructed view of the screen when reclined.  The servers were very attentive and checked on us.  We didn't have to stand in line and just hung out having drinks in the little lounge area off the lobby that used to be a t-shirt shop.  Then someone escorted us up in an elevator to the 3rd floor where we got off in the projection room and walked through it to get to our box.  The stairs on the way out took us through the kitchen - the whole thing felt like a back-stage pass kind of experience. Need to find a movie we could drag some friends too cause I bet they would love the experience just as much as we did. 

Someone I know went to the HP midnight premiere last night and had wonderful things to say about the movie so now I can't wait to go!

Today should be an "interesting" day.  Weather wise it got cold last night.  There was frost on the roofs of the neighboring houses and ice still on the truck at 6:30 this morning while I was dealing with a flat-ish tire.  Held air long enough for me to take it down to discount tire. Turns out there was a screw in the tread.  Tires were almost bald and needed to be replaced so it all worked out.

We head down to the farm after work today to give Andra's father a hand with clearing some space for construction of a new bunk house.  Rather excited about the prospect cause it should be ready by the annual Easter barbeque when family come out of the wordwork for the food and comraderie.

Hope everyone has a Flat Free Friday!


----------



## geoffthomas

Good "Morning" on a sunny Friday.
It is a decent day today, so no complaints.
Have not checked the temperature so I have no data to report.

Have a blessed day.


----------



## lonestar

Good morning.  Have a wonderful Saturday.


----------



## drenee

Good morning. 43 this morning. 
I am planning a trip to Teavana and Godiva this afternoon. I have a $10 off postcard for Teavana, and I want to get my daughter a box of the Top Chef chocolates. 
Have a great Saturday. 
deb


----------



## Jeff

Good morning, all. It's 49 in McGregor, Texas. Have a great weekend.


----------



## Valmore Daniels

Good morning.


----------



## loonlover

Good morning all.  It is 43 and foggy this morning.

Taking one of the dogs to the vet this morning - time for her annual visit.

Hope all have a great day.


----------



## caracara

Good morning all.

It was foggy this morning.  It is currently 52 out there.

After getting only 2 or so hours of sleep I was functioning fine yesterday.  And now I plan on taking a nap to catch up on missed sleep.

No real plans for today. Hopefully going and seeing HP again!

Hope everyone has a wonderful Saturday.


----------



## Aravis60

Good morning. It's 44 and gloomy here this morning, but the Weather Channel says a high of 56 and sunny for later today. Have a great Saturday.


----------



## geoffthomas

Good Morning on a nice sunny Saturday here in Derwood, Maryland.
It is now 56 and just going up to 58. But dry and sunny today.

My wife and I took an early drive over to Ginny Beyer's Quilt Shop in Great Falls, VA.
She (wife) had won the drawing at that store during the quilt quest last week, so we needed to go over and pick the "stuff" up.

We will soon go to the SugarLoaf Craft Fair at the Fair Grounds.
Have as good a day as we will.......


----------



## Sean Sweeney

Morning everyone. It's a cold one here in the Commonwealth; 31 degrees right now, and it looks a tad overcast as I look out my office window. It's not supposed to get much warmer than this; a high of 41 is expected.

I'll spend my morning writing (I slacked yesterday) before I go up to Nashua, N.H. to cover the New England Regional AYF Finals. Should be a cold afternoon in the Granite State, too: It's slated for 36 degrees at kickoff and 33 degrees by the time the game ends. I'll be wearing my thermals and a few other layers, too. Brrrr!


----------



## drenee

Currently 33 and an expected high of 59. I think I will get my car washed today. 
Have a great Sunday, KB friends. 
deb


----------



## geoffthomas

Good Morning on a sunny Sunday from Derwood, Maryland.
It is 36 now with expected high of 53 and continued sunny.

It is a nice Fall/Winter day.

Enjoy the day.....


----------



## Annalog

Good morning from southern Arizona. The weather widget says it is partly cloudy but I won't know until the sun rises.  In Benson it is 44 F headed to 64 F while Tucson is 49 F headed to 66 F. I will be busy outside this morning and need to start before sunrise.

Have a wonderful Sunday.


----------



## Edward C. Patterson

Good Morning from chilly Lehigh Valley, Pennsyvania. Hope everyone has a wonderful Sunday, and if you haven't seen it yet, might I recommend the penultimate Harry Potterr film. Aces.

Edward C. Patterson


----------



## lonestar

Good morning!  It's going to be 78 degrees today in north Texas.  That's warm.

We spent Friday and Saturday in Dallas, returning home last night.  It felt good to be home.

Have a wonderful day and be safe.


----------



## Linda S. Prather Author

Good morning.  Beautiful day here in Kentucky.  Sun is shining and it's going to be a rather warm day.

Linda


----------



## Aravis60

Good morning. It's 41 in the Buckeye State this morning. I read that it is supposed to get into the mid 60s today. I went to see the new Harry Potter movie yesterday with a friend and was surprised that there weren't more people at the theater. Hoping to get lots done today. Have a great Sunday, everyone.


----------



## loonlover

Good morning all.  It is 51 going to 67 and cloudy.  I have my doubts that it will get that warm.

Some chores to do today - those that I can do one-handed without lifting much and whatever I convince Intinst to help with.

Hope all have a great day.


----------



## caracara

Good morning all.

I have once again procrastinated on homework so have to work on that today.

I'm going to see Harry Potter again with my cousin. Yay!

Hope everyone has a cheerful Sunday.


----------



## Sandra Edwards

Good morning! Wishing everyone in Kindle Land an awesome day 

Sandy


----------



## Linda S. Prather Author

Good morning.  It's a little cool this morning, but still going to be a super day.  Have a great Monday!


Linda


----------



## Margaret

Good morning, everyone!  Enjoy your Mondays!


----------



## Aravis60

Good morning. It is going to be a warm day today. It is 59 right now and the high is supposed to be 71. I'm happy because I don't have any classes tonight or at all this week. Have a great Monday, everyone.


----------



## Jeff

Good morning, everyone. It's 70 here with an expected high of 80. Have a good one.


----------



## Michael Crane

Morning, everybody!  Another Monday is here... *grumble* *grumble*

Well... at least it's a short week.    Have a great day!


----------



## Annalog

Good morning from southern Arizona. It is currently 38F in Benson while Tucson is 50 F; highs in low 60s.

Have a wonderful Monday.


----------



## lonestar

Good morning everyone.  It's going to be warm again today in north Texas but we are expecting 20 degrees on Thursday.  Winter!

Have a great day and be safe.


----------



## Vegas_Asian

39 degrees for now. Heading in for work. **sigh**


----------



## Andra

Happy Monday!
I missed most of the weekend - we were out of town and then recovering 
We are having typical Texas weather - weird! It got up to 80-something on Saturday and it's already 70 this morning.  We may get some thunderstorms later today.  And as Lonestar mentioned, we are supposed to get colder for Thanksgiving (but I'm only seeing a low of 30, not 20).
I hope you all have a great week!


----------



## Valmore Daniels

Morning


----------



## loonlover

Good morning all.  It is 61 going to 71 with a 30% chance of rain.  It will be colder by the holiday.  Maybe that will bring the goldfinch into the area.

Going to lunch with fellow retirees today.

Hope all have a good day.


----------



## kevin63

Good Morning

Finally back on track after my trip last week.  Now only 4 weeks from tomorrow till my next trip.

Should be a nice day here in St. Louis, MO today.  It's supposed to rain later, but we could really use it.

Have a great Monday.


----------



## Leslie

Good morning from the tuberculosis sanitarium,

I am sick with a terrible cold. I even called in sick to work, something I very rarely do! I thought I was getting better on Saturday but yesterday knocked me for a loop. I ache all over. Even my earrings ache! I hate being sick...

I hope everyone's week gets off to a better start than mine. Have a good Monday, everyone.

L


----------



## Jeff

Get well soon, Leslie.


----------



## Sandra Edwards

Good Morning! Wishing everyone a grand day 

Sandy


----------



## kadac00

Good morning all!

What a busy weekend.  Andra and I were at her dad's farm on Saturday helping to cleanup and clear out a space for a new bunk house.  Was definitely a lot of fun driving the tractor and running the chainsaw.  But between moving lumber, pulling stumps, raking, loading firewood, ... I'm definitely sore today.

Sunday I got to go see Harry Potter with my cousin. (Yay!) Had a great time! Didn't care for where the movie ended even though I don't think there was a better place.  I just hate the fact that I've got to wait 8 months for Part 2!

Hope everyone has an adequate Monday.


----------



## geoffthomas

Good Morning on a nice Monday from Derwood, Maryland.
It was 48 this morning with an expected high of 63.
Early morning fog with some cloudiness changing to sunny for most of the day.

Sorry to hear you are not feeling well, Leslie - hoping you feel better soon.


----------



## drenee

Good Monday morning, KB friends.
55 this lovely sunny morning, and going to be in the mid 60s today.
deb


----------



## Annalog

Adding more Get Well Soon wishes!


----------



## Margaret

Good morning, everyone!  It is a foggy 43 degrees outside this morning, but we are supposed to be back in the 60's by later today.  There is a chance of rain as well.  This is the last day of school before the long Thanksgiving weekend.  If yesterdy is any indication, the kids have already started their vacations.  I hope that Heather and Leslie are feeling better.  Enjoy your Tuesdays!


----------



## Linda S. Prather Author

Good morning.  We have rain in Kentucky and it's supposed to last through Thanksgiving.  I'm pretty sure we need it, so I'll try not to complain.

Hope everyone has a terrific Tuesday.


Linda


----------



## loonlover

Good morning.  We also have rain.  The temp is to go up into the sixties, then drop into the fifties as the day goes by.  Rain is forecast for most of the week.

Working today.  I don't know if t he rain will keep people from coming to the box office or not.\\

Leslie, Heather, and any others who are ailing, I hope you are feeling better.

Have a great day.


----------



## Aravis60

Good morning. It is sprinkling and 55 this morning in the Buckeye State. 55 is supposed to be the high today, and it looks like we are in for some chilly weather. The forecast for tonight says 22. My relatives from Florida who are visiting for Thanksgiving are going to love that.   Hope everyone has a great Tuesday.


----------



## Jeff

It's 70 degrees in the heart of Texas. Good morning, everyone.


----------



## lonestar

Good morning from north Texas.  We have a busy day ahead and it should be nice and warm.  The cold is coming though.

Have a wonderful day and be safe.

Leslie- hope you are feeling better.


----------



## Annalog

Good morning from southern Arizona. It is just below freezing in Benson and 10 degrees F warmer in Tucson headed to mid to upper 60s. That could be the forecast until the winter rains. 10+ difference early morning and 5+ difference during the day.  

Have a wonderful day.


----------



## kadac00

Good Morning All!

70 and sun is coming up.  Got warm enough yesterday that I had to check to see if the AC was on.

Got a Dr. appointment this morning that I'm not looking forward to.  Then a Bon Voyage party for a friend and coworker who is going back to India to get married.  Won't see her again until the new year.

Contemplating baking a dessert to take to Thanksgiving dinner with family but haven't decided between an apple pie or a cheese cake.  I have a feeling it will be the later because then I can incorporate chocolate which is definitely a favorite.  Will be my first time so wanted to bake it once as a test run before forcing it on someone else but I'm running out of time. 

Hope everyone has a great Tuesday!


----------



## Valmore Daniels

Morning ... cold here ... brrrr.


----------



## luvmy4brats

Good Morning! Looks like it's going to be a cool, but beautiful afternoon with some rain coming in tonight.

Dr's appointment today, I am feeling better (I can breathe at least), thanks for all the well wishes.


----------



## geoffthomas

Good Morning from Derwood, Maryland on a very nice Tuesday.
It is 56 now expected to hit 63+.
We expect our son (first twin) and daughter-in-law in FL to stay there for Thanksgiving - he just started a new job after being off for a while.
Our eldest son and his wife will be at her parents - they have all the kids coming from outoftown.
And the second twin, his wife and the two granddaughters to be at her family's - again all kids to be there, including all 5 grandkids.
So we will have a quiet day with just our daughter - quite nice actually.

Have a great day today.


----------



## Jane917

Good morning from south central Washington, where we are all snowed in. School will be starting 2 hours late, and I am waiting to hear if it is canceled all together. The bummer is that I am a consultant, and I live in a hotel while I am down here, so my nearest and dearest are 100 miles away, also snowbound. There is no way I can get home today. I just hope I make it by Thanksgiving!


----------



## Andra

Good Morning Everyone!

It's 72 and muggy in Austin and the traffic has already reached post-Thanksgiving proportions.  Please, if you are visiting Austin, STAY OFF THE ROADS when people are trying to get to work.  Really, you won't miss anything if you start out after 8:00AM.  At least I am laughing at the people who would normally cause me to lose my temper...

Heather, I'm glad that you are feeling better and I hope that Leslie is on the mend too.  Jane, I hope you are able to get home safely by Thanksgiving.

Dance class last night was the most fun yet!  It was a rumba class and we got to dance to the song from the ballroom scene in Labyrinth.  We did some cool turns and things too.  I think DH and I were both grinning the whole time.

I've already had one crisis at work this morning - hope that's all for today.
Have a great Tuesday!


----------



## Annalog

Good morning from southern Arizona. I am sure the weather is like yesterday but colder and possibly wetter. It sprinkled a bit in Tucson as the clouds came in. (ETA: Benson 31 F to 63 F, Tucson 39 F to 63 F, partly cloudy today but then sunny through the weekend. I might not have access to KB except through my K2 after I head to my Mom's after work today.)

I am up early for a conference call.

Have a wonderful Wednesday.


----------



## Aravis60

Good morning, everyone. It is a brisk 27 degrees here this morning, but at least it isn't snowing  . It looks like the high will be in the mid-40s today. 
  I am really looking forward to the end of today and the start of 5 days off. I love my job, but things have been so stressful lately with work, school, and family situations. I am really in need of a little break. Of course I have several papers that I need to write, so I won't be getting to relax totally. And I have a million things to do around the house. Still, I can sleep in for most of my long weekend and that will be nice.


----------



## Jeff

Good morning, everyone. It's 72 in the heart of Texas. The high today should reach the mid 80s and snow is expected for Thanksgiving.


----------



## luvmy4brats

Good Morning! It's a brisk 41 degrees right now and our high is only expected to be around 49... Yesterday, I had all the windows open, now I need the heat on.

If you haven't heard, my mom is now off the ventilator after a very, very long 3 months. I got to talk to her yesterday for a minute. She's up walking around, eating solid food and seems to be doing fabulous. Hopefully the trache will come out soon and then she'll really be getting back to normal. There's still memory gaps, but they seem to be slowly improving. 

Have a great day!


----------



## Margaret

Good morning, everyone!  Great news about your Mom, Heather!  The sun is shining here and the temperatures are supposed to reach around fifty - not too bad for November in Pennsylvania.  Today is the first day of my Thanksgiving break,  I have some house cleaning to do.  I will be cooking for my four unmarried children tomorrow, so things should be fairly low keyed.  The main event will be Saturday when we host Thanksgiving for my husband's family (he is one of nine.)  Right now there are 36 people coming and the number could get bigger before we are through.  It is a fun day, but a lot of work.  Jane, I hope you make it home for the holiday.  Safe travels to all who are on the road. Enjoy your Wednesdays!


----------



## luvmy4brats

Margaret said:


> Good morning, everyone! Great news about your Mom, Heather! The sun is shining here and the temperatures are supposed to reach around fifty - not too bad for November in Pennsylvania. Today is the first day of my Thanksgiving break, I have some house cleaning to do. I will be cooking for my four unmarried children tomorrow, so things should be fairly low keyed. The main event will be Saturday when we host Thanksgiving for my husband's family (he is one of nine.) Right now there are 36 people coming and the number could get bigger before we are through. It is a fun day, but a lot of work. Jane, I hope you make it home for the holiday. Safe travels to all who are on the road. Enjoy your Wednesdays!


<fainting at the thought of 36 people for the weekend meal>


----------



## kadac00

Good Morning Everyone!

72 and cloudy in central Texas.

Tomorrow we are having Thanksgiving dinner over at our cousins so today will be a busy day. I am teaching myself to bake an apple pie and a triple-chocolate cheesecake. I'm rather excited about the prospect - don't ask me where this sudden urge came from. There's time and ingredients enough that if necessary I can make a second attempt at both before dinner at noon tomorrow. I'm not the baker in the house so this should be interesting. I wonder what the kitchen will look like when Andra gets home? 

My cousin is coming over today (YAY!) so I'll have a victim a guinea pig someone to try what I bake. She's also going to come with us to watch our dance class tonight and meet our instructor. I am very gently trying to encourage her because I think she would enjoy dancing too.

Rumba dance class on Monday was a lot of fun because our favorite instructor used the music from the ballroom scene in Labyrinth (Andra's favorite movie) so we were learning to dance just like in the movie! We have another private instruction tonight so we need to watch that scene again so we can ask her to teach us any of the moves we don't know.


----------



## loonlover

Good morning all.  It is  cloudy and 53.  A high of 63 predicted and down to 20 in the morning.  I don't think I am quite ready for that.  I like temps between the 40s in the mornings and highs in the 60s.

Have a great day and for anyone beginning their travels today, have a safe trip.


----------



## Leslie

Good morning everyone,

Still sick but slowly getting better. I am driving to Massachusetts to pick up Hannah today. Lance and Jocelyn arrive this evening. Everyone will be together tomorrow--9 of us. Like Heather, the thought of 36 people at one meal makes me faint, especially in my feverish, weakened, state. LOL.

Have a great day, everyone.

L


----------



## lonestar

Good morning Kindle friends!  It's warm this morning in north Texas- 66 degrees.  The cold is on its way and we are preparing.  The house is old and drafty but we will bundle up, light the fireplace and light some heaters.  It's been a warm fall.

Our plans are simple but we will be together so it will be great.  It's fun to read everyone's plans.  Thanksgiving is such a nice holiday.

Have a wonderful day and be safe.

Leslie- glad you are on the road to recovery.


----------



## Andra

Good Morning!
I really like driving to work when most of the city has the day off - it was actually enjoyable.
Duane (kadac00) already posted the weather, but I'll add that it should be colder tomorrow!  Jeff - SNOW - really??  Take pictures as we probably won't get any here.
We ran around after I got home from work yesterday to get the stuff for Duane's baking experiments.  I don't think he should watch new Alton Brown episodes this close to a holiday.  Even in Austin it was tricky finding a deep dish tart pan for his super apple pie.  And I don't want to think about the state of the kitchen when I get home.  He's pretty good at cleaning things up when he wants, so maybe I'll be lucky today.
Leslie, glad to hear you are improving.  Heather - YAY!!! again about your mom.
I hope you all have a great day.


----------



## Valmore Daniels

Good morning - woke up an hour early today - don't know why. 
Decided to get a head start on my writing for the day


----------



## Ann in Arlington

Good Morning!  So, after 70 yesterday, the expected high today is about 50.  DH just spent 20 minutes harvesting mums to take into the church to decorate for Thanksgiving service tomorrow.  DS is expected home sometime this afternoon.  Dinner's in the crockpot and ready to eat whenever people want . . . . just need to cook up some rice. . . .Got a dentist appointment at 11:30 -- get my new crown put on, then got to go track down some mincemeat and I'll be ready.  Pie baking will happen first thing tomorrow and then we'll head up to my dad's house around noon.


----------



## Meredith Sinclair

Good Morning... Hot & humid here in Houston! Still not feeling much like Thanksgiving, but with the food smells later today it will get festive! We plan on playing board games and making candy in addition to prepping/chopping the veggies for our dressings tomorrow.


----------



## Jane917

Good mornng from frigid central WA. I have a couple of hours to drive to get home today, and it looks like all roads will be open for me.

Glad you are feeling better, Leslie, but I think you have given the crud to me!

Good news about your mom, Heather, and I am glad you are on the mend.

It will be a small, simple, traditional dinner for us tomorrow. Have a safe holiday, everyone.


----------



## geoffthomas

Good morning on a fine Wednesday from Derwood, Maryland.
As Heather and Ann have said it is 20 degrees less-warm today than yesterday.
It is humorous when the weatherman says that the high for Wednesday will be the midnight temp.

Have a great day all.


----------



## kadac00

Andra said:


> And I don't want to think about the state of the kitchen when I get home.


Who knew you needed goggles and a respirator when working with flour and a mixer - they really should put a warning on that thing about flour and high speed. I'm waiting for the drifting clouds of flour to clear before venturing back into the kitchen.


----------



## Jeff

kadac00 said:


> I'm waiting for the drifting clouds of flour to clear before venturing back into the kitchen.


Don't light a match!


----------



## lonestar

Good morning and Happy Thanksgiving!  Have a wonderful day and be safe.


----------



## luvmy4brats

Good Morning & Happy Thanksgiving. I hope everyone has a wonderful day, whatever your plans are. Those of you traveling, stay safe.  Those of you dealing with crazy relatives, drink an extra glass of wine. 

The weather is icky here today, so it's a perfect day to spend indoors with the family.


----------



## Jeff

Good Thanksgiving morning to all. The weather prediction of yesterday (snow) seems unlikely - it's currently 71. But you never know. Be safe.


----------



## mlewis78

Good Morning and Happy Thanksgiving.  39 degrees here in NYC.  Parade starts in a little over an hour.  Need to get down to Penn Station for train to NJ.


----------



## Linda S. Prather Author

Good morning and Happy Thanksgiving.  Cool and breezy in Kentucky.  Getting ready to start the final preparations for a day of feasting.


----------



## Sean Sweeney

Good morning, and Happy Thanksgiving to everyone. A balmy 29 degrees right now in the Commonwealth, a high of 41 expected here in my hometown. We hit the gridiron here before we hit the table: my alma mater, Fitchburg High School, plays Leominster for the 105th time on Thanksgiving and 127th time overall. I will attend Gardner-Oakmont, though, covering that one for the first time.

Turkey sandwiches and writing on the docket for today. Hope everyone has a fantastic day.


----------



## drenee

Good morning and Happy Thanksgiving. Rainy today. In fact, we are in a flood watch till tomorrow morning. Dinner will be mid-afternoon.
If you are traveling, please be safe. 
Enjoy your day. 
deb


----------



## loonlover

Good morning and Happy Thanksgiving.

It is 68 going to a high of 67 - oh wait. guess we have already reached the high for the day.  Temperatures are supposed to start falling and we have a good chance of thunderstorms for much of the day.

A quiet day at our house.

Hope those celebrating have a great Thanksgiving and everyone else has a great day.


----------



## Edward C. Patterson

If ever there was a person thankful for the shoulders of many, I arise this morning to the light and thank the Creator for each and all. Happy Thanksgiving to all.

Edward C. Patterson


----------



## Valmore Daniels

Good Morning and Happy Thanksgiving


----------



## Leslie

Good morning everyone,

The parade is on and I am just about to start making my creamed onions. Have a nice Thanksgiving!

L


----------



## Margaret

Good morning and Happy Thanksgiving!  Enjoy the day!


----------



## Geoffrey

Happy Thanksgiving, Y'all.

It was about 84 yesterday, 71 when I got up this morning at 4:45 and it's 56 at 8:45. The pumpkin cheesecake is in the oven, the house is dusted and vacuumed and we're about to break out and set the table in the Retro room.

(this is our Retro Room)









Family says they'll be here starting at 10am so I expect them at 11 ...


----------



## Aravis60

Good morning and happy Thanksgiving, everyone! It is rainy and 48 degrees here this morning and I am getting ready to make Snickers apple salad to take to my counsins' this afternoon. Be safe and have a wonderful holiday!


----------



## Jane917

Happy Thanksgiving everyone! It is a chilly 15 degrees here, and probably won't get much warmer. We are a bit behind easterners, as the sun is just coming up. It will be several hours before the turkey goes in the oven. Everything else is done, but my cranberry sauce was too running, so I am starting all over. It is baking in the oven. 

There is so much I am thankful for.


----------



## Sandra Edwards

Good Morning! Wishing everyone in Kindle Land a Happy Day 

Sandy


----------



## Annalog

Happy Thanksgiving to everyone. It is 45 F in Tucson headed to mid 50s and sunny. I did my baking yesterday delivered some to my in-laws and then headed to my mom's to clean the turkey. Spending the weekend away from the Internet except via K2. I will be spending time with visiting family.

Enjoy your family and friends.

Take care and be safe.


----------



## Andra

Good Morning and Happy Thanksgiving!
I'm the appointed spokesperson for myself, DH Duane (kadac00) and Cousin Cara (caracara).
We are headed out to dinner with family.
Everyone have a safe day!


----------



## Annalog

Good morning from southern Arizona. It is 31 F in Tucson headed to 67 F while it is 25 F headed to 65 F in Benson.

I hope everyone had a wonderful Thanksgiving. 

Have a safe and happy day.


----------



## Aravis60

Good morning. It is a chilly 30 degrees this morning and the high is only supposed to be 34. Have a great Friday, everyone.


----------



## Jeff

Good morning. Hope everyone had a great Thanksgiving. It's 37 and not expected to reach 60 today in McGregor, Texas.


----------



## Ann in Arlington

Good Morning.. .it's actually not too cold. . .about 55 -- but not getting any warmer.  And damp.  We did finally turn the heat on -- had run out of time and didn't have any dry wood in the house and when the temp got down to 62, DH thought it was time.  Plus, the boy is home and he's used to a really warm house because they never seem to turn the heat OFF in his apartment building. . . .

DH has already been there and back to Home Depot. . .picked up some flashlights, a big RIGID shop vac type thing, and a bunch of LED light strings for the church decor. . . .he said it wasn't too insane yet -- that was 5:30 in the morning. . . .he came home and went back to bed. . .

On the schedule today:  pick up the Boy's car from the tire place where he dropped it Wednesday evening, drop mine off for rotate/balance/alignment, the boy has a haircut appointment at 1.  Beyond that, just chilling. . .will get some wood in to dry out so we'll have it for the rest of the weekend. . . .DH was going to pay the boy to mow the lawn, but I think it's too wet. . . .

My pies were a hit yesterday. . . . no leftovers.  (Well, I think there was mincemeat left, but that's my dad's favorite so we left it for him.)  We also brought home a giant stockpot of turkey carcass. . . .my out-of-town brothers were both heading home today and didn't figure they'd have time to deal with it. . .so we brought it home and turned it into broth last night. . .it'll make a lovely soup sometime later this week. . . maybe several lovely soups!


----------



## loonlover

Good morning all.  It is 30 going to 49.  Currently cloudy but is supposed to clear.

Laundry started - hope to have things laid out, ready for Intinst to pack while I work the Razorback basketball game at the arena tonight.  Any Razorback sporting event can get a little crazy.  I don't mind being behind the scenes at this.  The packing is for a trip to Kansas.  Fortunately, we have no set time we have to hit the road tomorrow.

Hope everyone has a great Friday.


----------



## Valmore Daniels

Good morning. I hope everyone gets all their shopping done safely today.


----------



## Leslie

Good morning everyone,

Cold and dreary with a wintry mix on this day after Thanksgiving. A perfect day to stay indoors and stay warm! I hope everyone has a good Friday...

L


----------



## luvmy4brats

Good morning! Looks to be a grey day. Hopefully there's no need to leave and go anywhere today...

Have a great day, and anyone shopping today, I hope you find what you're looking for!


----------



## lonestar

Good morning!  Hope everyone is doing well.  I'm late this morning though I have been up a long time and have been cleaning house.

It was 24 degrees this morning.  Yikes!  Some sleet and rain yesterday but today it is bright and sunshiny.  We will be making tortilla soup in a little while- making a pie and homemade bread.  Good dinner tonight.

Have a wonderful day and be safe.


----------



## geoffthomas

Good Morning from Derwood, Maryland.
It is 50s here and been raining lightly since last night (on and off).
Actually a nice day to just sit and try to absorb the food I ate  yesterday.

Don't get too caught up in Black Friday.


----------



## Jeff

Brrrrrrrr. It's 25 out there. I'm staying in here. Good morning, everyone.


----------



## loonlover

Good morning all.  It is a chilly 27 this morning, but it does look like it will be clear for a day of travel.

We'll be heading to Kansas later today.  We have to take the dogs to the kennel and do a little last minute packing before we leave.  It isn't one of those trips we have to be somewhere at a certain time.  

Hope everyone has a great day!


----------



## drenee

LL, have a safe trip.  

Spitting snow this morning.  Not accumulating.  Just blowing around a bit.  
I need to work on some transcripts today.  And I have some shopping to do for a project for foster children in our state.  
When kids are taken from their homes they often put their belongings in a garbage bag.  Today I'll be looking for a small suitcase, duffle bag type item, and then fill it up with some personal items.  I need it by our Bar Association Christmas dinner on Wednesday evening.  

Have a wonderful Saturday.
deb


----------



## Edward C. Patterson

33 degrees in the Poconos and the Valley. We had snow for Thanksgiving, but now it's just a chilly wind. I have the bamboo chimes from my Dad's apartment hung now on my porch, and their singing up a storm. Wow, those chimes came from the house we sold and, before that, from my Nana's house down on the shore in Tuckerton, NJ. You can bet those chimes are singing sweetly today.  

Edward C. Patterson


----------



## Ann in Arlington

Gotcha beat Ed, it's 35 here! But no breeze to speak of.  Bright and sunny though. . .and the sun coming through the windows feels really nice. . . . .


----------



## Leslie

Good morning. Sunny and chilly: 32 degrees. Have a nice Saturday everybody!

L


----------



## DLs Niece

White stuff all around here this morning.  I'm on my lazy boy with a fresh cup and my kindle.  Going to settle in with my kitty and read most of the day.

Good morning everyone!


----------



## Valmore Daniels

Good morning !


----------



## Annalog

Good morning from southern Arizona. In Tucson it is 39 F headed to 72 F while in Benson it is 29 F headed to 68 F. This morning we are going to the Arizona-Sonora Desert Museum. Afterwards I will head home while most of the family will go see a movie.

safe travels for those traveling. A safe and healthy day for all.


----------



## Jane917

It is a winter wonderland here! 25 degrees, snowed all night, and looks like it is settling in to snow all day. Looks like another good day for internet shopping!


----------



## Margaret

Good morning, everyone!  We have a sunny rather chilly day here. I thought I would take advantage of the calm before the storm to check in here.  The house is clean, the tables are set, and the turkey is in the oven.   Thanksgiving Act 2 seems to be under control.  Guests ( about 35 of them) should be arriving at about 1:00.  Enjoy your Saturdays!


----------



## Aravis60

Good morning, all. It is 32 degrees this morning in the Buckeye State as we get ready for the "big game" with Michigan this afternoon. The high today is supposed to be 37, so it won't be getting much warmer. I'm off to a party for the OSU game, although I don't really get into football. My out of town family are all going to the party, so I'm going because I want to see them some more before they leave.


----------



## lonestar

Good morning.  Have a wonderful day and be safe.


----------



## intinst

Morning all. We are just about to head out the door to Wichita. We won't be on line as much for a few days. Type at you then.


----------



## Jeff

Have a safe trip, II and LL.


----------



## Leslie

Good morning,

19 degrees and frosty this morning. Lots of sun, though. Last day of the long weekend. Hannah heads back to college in a few hours and then things will be quiet around here again--that's not a bad thing. LOL.

Have a great Sunday everyone!

L


----------



## Linda S. Prather Author

Good morning.  Sunny and a little chillly in Kentucky.  Going to be a beautiful day.


Linda


----------



## Jeff

Good morning, everyone. It's cold here this morning but will be warming up later to about 70.


----------



## intinst

Good morning from Wichita KS where it is 44 degrees and sunny today. Our trip up was uneventful, (yeah) we'll spend the next three days going back and forth between our mothers residences, about 40 miles apart.  Enjoy your Sunday, everyone.


----------



## lonestar

Good morning!  It's cold but like in McGregor, it will be warm in north Texas today.  It promises to be a lovely day.  We've had our Thanksgiving and today we will rest a little.  I hope to get some more Christmas shopping done- online of course.

Have a wonderful day and be safe.


----------



## Aravis60

Good morning.


----------



## Margaret

Good morning. everyone!  The house is quiet after all of the company yesterday.  Today is the day to put the house back in order and put together some meals for shut-ins from the leftovers we have.  I am not moving that quickly though, so it might take a while.  Enjoy your Sundays!


----------



## Valmore Daniels

Good morning


----------



## Andra

Good Morning!  (as I'm sure it's morning somewhere!!)
I have been being a bum so I left everything that needed to be done until today.  You think I'd know better...
We had a bit of a scare the last few days.  The Stripey kitty went outside Friday morning and didn't come home until this morning.  I don't know where he was, but it must have been someplace warm and safe.  But he's not even interested in going outside at all today.


----------



## Margaret

Good morning, everyone!  It is only 25 degrees outside right now, but we are expected to reach a high of 50. I'm going in to work early to start switching my decorations from Thanksgiving to Christmas.  Enjoy your Mondays!


----------



## Annalog

Good morning from souyhern Arizona. I Benson it is 29 F headed to 49 F while Tucson is 35 F headed to 52 F. It will be sunny and windy.

Have a safe and productive Monday.


----------



## Andra

Good Morning Everyone.
We have a cold front coming, but today it's 66 heading towards 74.
I have a list of errands to run on the way to work, so I'm getting going a little early.
I hope you all have a great day.


----------



## lonestar

Good morning!  It has been so windy and this morning, we had a very brief but hard rain.  We're expecting 67 degrees in north Texas.  It's a busy day ahead.

Have a wonderful day and be safe.


----------



## Jeff

Good morning, everyone. See Andra ^^ for the local weather report.


----------



## Aravis60

Good Monday morning (especially good because I'm off today). It is 24 degrees outside today, and the high is supposed to be 50. It is sunny outside right now, but we are supposed to have rain tonight and tomorrow. I'm hoping to get lots of school work and other stuff that has been piling up done today. Hope everyone has a great start to their week.


----------



## caracara

Good morning all!

See Andra for the weather =)
I finally put (well technically I watched while my dad put) the roof on my jeep, so now it's nice and warm... ish.

Hope everyone has a fantastic Monday!


----------



## Valmore Daniels

Morning


----------



## Lori Devoti

Good morning, all! I'm dragging a bit after the holiday weekend. I hope everyone else is feeling a bit more lively.  
Lori


----------



## geoffthomas

Good Morning from Derwood, Maryland on a sunny but cold Monday.
When I went to bed last night it was 27.
Current temp is 43 with an expected high of 50.
Had a great Thanksgiving. Was busy a lot - sorry did not post.
Hope your weekend was good too.

Have a terrific Cyber Monday.


----------



## luvmy4brats

Good Morning! Looks like it's going to be a beautiful fall day. 

Have fun shopping!


----------



## Aravis60

Good morning, everyone. It 52 degrees this morning here in Ohio and the high is supposed to be in the mid-50s. It is windy and rainy and it looks like we have a flood watch. Have a good Tuesday!


----------



## Annalog

Good morning from southern Arizona. Today will be sunny and windy. In Benson it is 23 F headed to 56 F while Tucson is 26 F (Wow!) headed to 61 F.  

Car trouble driving home last night. We will need to see what it is this morning.

Have a safe and happy Tuesday.

EDIT: The pipes were frozen at our house. I should know soon if any were damaged.
EDIT again: The low at our house was 10 F. The low inside the chicken coop was 21 F.


----------



## Jeff

It's 43, in the heart of Texas. Good morning, everyone.


----------



## Michael Crane

Think I've been M.I.A. from this thread for a while!  Good Morning, everybody!  It's cold and windy outside, with a chance of rain/snow.  Joy!  Hopefully it won't be too nasty out there as the day goes on.  Have a great day!


----------



## lonestar

Good morning everyone!  Hope all is going well for each of you.  I'm off to quilting class today- Wish me luck.

Have a wonderful day and be safe.


----------



## Andra

Good Morning from Austin, TX where it's 46 and very windy.  We got up to 80 yesterday so the cooler temps today will be nice.
Nothing major planned for today - just work and running errands afterwards.
Have a great day!


----------



## Valmore Daniels

Good Morning


----------



## Margaret

Good morning, everyone!  It is cloudy here, but the temperature should be near sixty by this afternoon.  We may get some rain today. Annalog, I hope that there was not much damage to your house.  Enjoy your Tuesdays!


----------



## Annalog

Margaret said:


> ... Annalog, I hope that there was not much damage to your house. Enjoy your Tuesdays!


Thanks! I suspect that if there is any damage, it will be to one of the faucets outside, either where the water enters the house or at the far end. DH checked the Hi/Low thermometer and it got down to 10 F last night. Unfortunately we forgot to leave thge faucet dripping in the guest bathroom at the far end of the house. Most of our pipes are the flexible plastic ones and are under the house and insulated.


----------



## geoffthomas

Good Morning from Derwood, Maryland.
It was 47 when I left home, with expected high of 57.
It started raining in the very early morning and is expected to continue until tomorrow late afternoon.

Have a dry day.


----------



## Margaret

Good morning, everyone!  It is a dark and stormy morning in the Philadelphia area.  It makes me feel like going back to bed, but that will not be happening.  It is time to get myself out to school.  Enjoy your Wednesdays!


----------



## Jeff

Good morning, everyone. It's 29 and won't reach 70 today, in the heart of Texas.


----------



## Aravis60

Good morning, everyone. Happy December! It is 31 degrees this morning in the Buckeye State and there is just a little bit of snow on the ground and on the cars. Today's high is supposed to be 32, and we are supposed to have some snow showers today and tonight. Have a great Wednesday.


----------



## lonestar

Good morning!  It's 28 degrees this morning in north Texas.  Brrr.  It made me sleep in a little.  I spent the day yesterday at a quilting class.  It's amazing how tiring it can be to sit at a table measuring, cutting and sewing all day long.  It was fun for a total beginner.

Annalog- glad to hear things are okay with the frozen pipes.

Have a wonderful day and be safe.


----------



## Linda S. Prather Author

Good morning, everyone.  Cold and snowy in Kentucky.


----------



## Valmore Daniels

Good morning ... Happy December!


----------



## Andra

Happy December!  In honor of the month I am wearing my jingle-bell earrings 
It's a chilly 34 degrees here in Austin with a predicted high of 68.  We'll see...
In case y'all missed my other posts yesterday evening - There is now a Teavana in Austin!!!!!!
Can you tell I'm excited??


----------



## caracara

Good morning all!
Yay December! I think I'll wait till tomorrow to deck out in Christmas, I have to wear specific shirt once a week, and it does not match my Santa hat.  Tomorrow.

It's cold. I don't even want to know what the thermometer says.

YAAY Andra!! or should I say oh no!!  haha

Hope everyone has a fantastic Wednesday.


----------



## Annalog

Good morning from southern Arizona. It was in the high 20s when I went out this morning. the highs in Benson and Tucson will be around 60 F.

Enjoy the first of December.


----------



## geoffthomas

Good Morning from Derwood, Maryland.
It was 43 when I left home, with expected high again of 57.
It was raining when I left home this morning and when I got to work.
It is expected to continue until late afternoon.

Have a wondereful day.


----------



## Ann in Arlington

Gee, Geoff, it was cold when you left home!  I left home just after 9 and it was 63. . . .with lots of wind and rain.  Got home a few minutes ago and it's only 39.  Gonna be a cold night!


----------



## Margaret

Good morning, everyone!  It is dark and chilly outside right now, but the sun is expected to come out and warm things up to about 41 degrees.  We had quite a rain storm here yesterday.  The library roof even leaked a bit and got the kids all excited - it doesn't take too much, especially at this time of year.  Happy Chanuka to those who are celebrating!  Enjoy your Thursdays!


----------



## Aravis60

Good morning, everyone. Woke up to a light covering of snow this morning, which is not all that usual for this time of year. It is 28 degrees right now and the high is supposed to be 36. Have a great Thursday!


----------



## Jeff

It's 37 headed toward 72, in the heart of Texas. Good morning, y'all.


----------



## Leslie

Good morning everyone,

Blue sky is peeking out from the clouds. Looks to be another mild day here in southern Maine. Have a great Thursday my friends!

L


----------



## DLs Niece

Good morning everyone.  I am home today due to a shortage of work unfortunately  but I plan to make the most of it.  Hope everyone has a wonderful day!


----------



## Annalog

Good morning from southern Arizona. In Benson it is currently 34 F headed to 74 F while Tucson is 44 F headed to 79 F. We are expecting some wind but no rain.

Have a safe and enjoyable Thursday.


----------



## loonlover

Good morning all.  It is 31 going to 58 with clear skies.

Hope everyone has a good day.


----------



## lonestar

Good morning everyone!  Have a happy day and be safe.


----------



## caracara

Good morning all!

See Jeff for weather.

My Santa hat, Jingle bell earrings, and Christmas light necklace (unfortunately it does not light up) are all in place.
The fun thing is according to dress code we're not suppose to wear hats, but somehow I never get yelled out for a Santa hat =)

Hope everyone has a wonderful Thursday.


----------



## Valmore Daniels

Good morning. Three work days down; three to go ...


----------



## Sean Sweeney

Beautiful sunny day here in the Commonwealth! OK, so it's cold (37), but it's supposed to get up to 45. 

It'll be a good day if the United States gets the World Cup 2022 today!!


----------



## Andra

Good Morning Friends.
It's a sunny 50 degrees outside right now and like Jeff, we are headed to the mid-70s later today.
I'm running late this morning and am still at home.  I'm not looking forward to the drive across Austin to get to work.
DH is home from Houston - yay!!
Tangled was a good movie.  It reminded me of Aladdin for some reason - maybe the music?


----------



## intinst

Good morning all. Visiting relatives is good, but it feels great to sleep in your own bed after being out a while.


----------



## Guest

intinst said:


> Good morning all. Visiting relatives is good, but it feels great to sleep in your own bed after being out a while.


Agreed. I had an experience like this a few days ago coming back from a Thanksgiving trip. Good morning!


----------



## Sandra Edwards

Morning...


----------



## Margaret

Good morning, everyone! It is cold and dark outside, but we are expected to have a sunny day today.  Enjoy your Fridays!


----------



## loonlover

Up before the alarm went off - just couldn't sleep.  Working two performances of the circus today.  Get to come home between shows.

Good morning to all.  Hope you have a great start to the weekend.


----------



## Aravis60

Good morning, everyone! It is 29 degrees outside and the high is supposed to be 34. The forecasters are calling for snow for the next three or four days. I'm looking forward to the weekend because I am hoping to do my holiday decorating. Have a great Friday!


----------



## Jeff

Good morning, all you nice people. It's 43 in McGregor and will be warming up to 75.


----------



## Ann in Arlington

31 at the moment.  Won't go beyond the low 40's.  I think it's winter.   At least it's somewhat sunny!


----------



## Annalog

Good morning from southern Arizona. Benson is currently 35 F and heading to 75 F while Tucson is 46 F heading to 79 F. It is currently clear but the forecast is for partly cloudy in the afternoon.

Enjoy today!


----------



## kadac00

Good morning all!

55, clear and calm in central texas.

Last few days have been challenging. But with love and support of friends and family today seems brighter already (even though sun is not up yet   ) and the weekend should be fun!

Andra and I pack up and head down to San Antonio to meet up with my mom, her husband and my great aunt.  We're going to see the Christmas lights and carolers on the river walk, ride the river tour, ... - the full tourist thing.  Saturday we're going to a couple of museums and then in the evening see Trans-Siberian Orchestra - my great aunt has never been to a rock concert.  We've also threatened my mom to drag her and her husband out Friday night and go country/western dancing!  Should be hoot!

Hope everyone has a great Friday!


----------



## Valmore Daniels

morning


----------



## lonestar

Good morning everyone!  It's airish now but will be warm and sunny later.  The sunrise was incredible.  beautiful.

Have a wonderful day and be safe.


----------



## caracara

Good morning all.

Today it is *checks previous post* apparently 55 in Central Texas.

I get to go attempt to straighten out a *discrepancy with my name, date of birth and/or SSN* with the Social Security Administration... Should be interesting.  I swear I know how to spell my name, sheesh!

Then tonight is Girls Night Out with the swim team Girls! yaay! That should be fun, giggly, messy... FUN!

Hope everyone has a splendid Friday.


----------



## Jane917

Good morning! I am working from home today. It is low 20s, lots of snow on the ground, forecast for more snow and freezing fog. 

Hope everyone has a good weekend.


----------



## Andra

Good Morning!
DH posted about our weekend already this morning, so I won't repeat...  This is our third trip to SA in the last few months and I am trying another hotel.  I hope this one is THE winner for downtown.  the price is reasonable and the location is good and they have little fridges in the room.  Now if the beds are comfortable and the rooms are clean, we should be set for future visits.
I am off today and currently sitting at the car dealership.  My little Vibe needs its 30k service and has a small recall - something about the floor mat possibly getting caught under the accelerator.  But they have wireless in the waiting area so I have my little laptop and my Kindle to keep me company.


----------



## Sean Sweeney

Morning, everyone! A chilly 38 degrees right now. Overcast skies fill in the ceiling of the Commonwealth. 

Going to get some work done, maybe go visit my grandfather. But first -- back to bed and a cuddle with the Wonder Cat.


----------



## geoffthomas

Good Morning from Crystal City, Virginia.
Even though I live in Maryland, I work in Virginia.
And my good mornings from Maryland are often actually from Virginia ...... you're right TMI.

Have a great day.


----------



## Sandra Edwards

Morning


----------



## Annalog

Good morning from southern Arizona. In Benson it is 39 F headed to 74 F while Tucson is 50 F headed to 78 F. It is clear but will be cloudy later. The weather in Tucson should be perfect for going on the Food Conspiracy Co-op's Third Annual Chicken Coop Tour. This is the first one I heard about in time to buy a ticket. The descriptions of all 15 coops sound interesting but I doubt I will be able to visit all of them between 10 AM and 3 PM.

I hope your Saturday is wonderful.


----------



## Jeff

Good morning, everyone. It's currently 54 headed toward 74, in Central Texas. Have a good-un.


----------



## loonlover

Good morning all.  It is 51 going to 59 today.

Chores to catch up on today before Intinst has to head back to work Monday.  I chose not to work the 3 circus performances today, but will work the last one tomorrow. 

Hope everyone has a great Saturday.


----------



## Barbiedull

Good morning everyone. It's 28 degrees and snowing in Barbylon Illinois. I'm really glad it's the weekend.
Now for the best part, letting the dogs out to play!


----------



## kevin63

Good Morning

Another nice sunny and cold morning here in Saint Louis, MO.

Today is my Mom's birthday, so I'm spending the day with her.

Have a great weekend.


----------



## lonestar

Good morning all! Have a great day and be safe.


----------



## JennaAnderson

Annalog said:


> Good morning from southern Arizona. In Benson it is 39 F headed to 74 F while Tucson is 50 F headed to 78 F. It is clear but will be cloudy later. The weather in Tucson should be perfect for going on the Food Conspiracy Co-op's Third Annual Chicken Coop Tour. This is the first one I heard about in time to buy a ticket. The descriptions of all 15 coops sound interesting but I doubt I will be able to visit all of them between 10 AM and 3 PM. I hope your Saturday is wonderful.


A Chicken Coop Tour? ha ha

Good morning from the Twin Cities. We had lots of snow yesterday and last night. Weather centers say my area got 9". Eeek Temp is 14 - feels like 4 - racing to a high of 23.

My exciting agenda contains laundry and cleaning.


----------



## Lori Devoti

First snow of the year here! Makes for a very happy husky. 
Good morning everyone!
Lori


----------



## Linda S. Prather Author

We have about two inches of snow in Lexington, KY.  And it's happy snow.  The kind I can ball up and wait for an unsuspecting Coby to come outside to see what I'm doing and ---well, you know what I have in mind.

Happy Saturday!

Linda


----------



## Aravis60

Good morning. The snow is supposed to move into my area later today. It is 26 degrees here right now and not supposed to get much warmer. I am hoping to get some Christmas shopping done (I have a coupon that has to be used today) and then work on cleaning, holiday decorating, and a paper that I need to write this weekend. Have a great Saturday, everyone.


----------



## Valmore Daniels

Good Morning!


----------



## Andra

Good morning! It's 61 degrees here on the lovely San Antonio Riverwalk. 
Today's agenda includes some museums, the river taxi all the  way up through the lock and the TSO concert tonight.
We went dancing at Midnight Rodeo last night. It was fun, but kinda smoky. I forget that other places don't have the same no-smoking laws as Austin.
I hope you have a great Saturday!


----------



## Vegas_Asian

38 degrees in lv. A lot going down this weekend. May spend the weekend on the Strip.  don't do that often. Will see how it goes. Cowboys and marathon runner in town this weekend. Going to check it out


----------



## telracs

Andra said:


> Good morning! It's 61 degrees here on the lovely San Antonio Riverwalk.
> Today's agenda includes some museums, the river taxi all the way up through the lock and the TSO concert tonight.
> We went dancing at Midnight Rodeo last night. It was fun, but kinda smoky. I forget that other places don't have the same no-smoking laws as Austin.
> I hope you have a great Saturday!


Enjoy the concert, Andra! Can't wait to hear about it.

It's sunny but cold in NYC.


----------



## mlewis78

Good morning.  31 degrees and cloudy in NYC.  

Getting ready to go work at 9am.  Got very little sleep last night.  Woke up after two hours and never fell back to sleep.  Having a lot of sinus congestion this week -- a cold or allergies.  Either way, I want to get rid of this feeling!


----------



## loonlover

Good morning all.  Cold and partly cloudy this morning.  Oh well, from 11 AM to about 4 
pm, I'll be looking at the outside through security cameras at the arena.  Last performance of the circus in NLR today.

Hope everyone has a great day.


----------



## drenee

Good Sunday morning.  It's 27 and the snow is coming down.  Just a light snow.  Supposed to get around an inch.  
I cleaned and cleaned yesterday.  I'm very happy with my accomplishments.  
I'm going to do some work on an appeal transcript this morning, and cross stitch this afternoon.  Then pack and get ready for another week of work.  
Have a great Sunday, KB friends.
deb


----------



## Leslie

Good morning everyone,

Yesterday there was a little bit of snow on the ground. Today it is all gone but it is cloudy and dreary. I think it is a good day to take it easy which I shall be doing...

L


----------



## Jeff

It's cold, in the heart of Texas. Good morning, everyone.


----------



## Linda S. Prather Author

Cold and snowy.  Been watching the snowball fight outside.

Have a great day!


----------



## Annalog

Good morning from southern Arizona. In Benson it is 34 F headed to 76 F while Tucson is 44 F headed to 81 F. The Weather Channel shows 20% chance of rain in Tucson. That usually means that a few drops might fall somewhere but that the day will be nice outside.

Have a wonderful day.


----------



## lonestar

Good morning from north Texas.  It's cold and a bit hazy but I feel a great day ahead.  This morning, I finished a book I was excited about.  I promised the author I would read it and it is done.  Feels good.

Have a wonderful day and be safe.


----------



## Jane917

Good morning from WA. It is 32, cloudy, dreary, and supposed to stay this way for the next few days. No new snow in the forecast.


----------



## Aravis60

Good morning from the chilly Buckeye State where it is 25 degrees this morning. We had a tiny bitof snow yesterday and there is snow in the forecast for today and tonight as well. Have a great Sunday, everyone.


----------



## Valmore Daniels

Good morning


----------



## Andra

It's a nippy 53 on the Riverwalk this Sunday morning. We are in the hotel lobby waiting for the car. We go home today. The Drury Plaza is a winner. TSO was awesome. Car is here. Great day all.


----------



## Sandra Edwards

Morning! It's cold and wet out here in the desert. Is it summertime yet


----------



## Margaret

Good morning, everyone! The temperatures here are in the thirties and we may get some snow flurries, but nothing major is in the forcast. I had a busy weekend - cleaning and decorating on Saturday (the halls have been decked) and attending a play with my oldest daughter on Sunday. We went to see _The 25th Annual Putnam Valley Spelling Bee_. It was a lot of fun. My daughter was asked to be on stage as one of the guest spellers, so she got to be a (sort of) star for the afternoon. She even got recognized by a few people in the parking garage! The kids get to put their shoes out for Saint Nicholas in school today. That plus snow flurries will make for an interesting and noisy day. Enjoy your Mondays!


----------



## Jeff

Another cold morning in the heart of Texas. Hope everyone has a good one.


----------



## lonestar

Brrrr and Good Morning!  It's a cold 28 degrees this morning.

Have a great day and be safe.


----------



## Leslie

Good morning,

25 degrees here this morning. Brrr!

L


----------



## Annalog

Good morning from southern Arizona. In Benson it is 43 F headed toward 76 F while Tucson is 52 F headed to 79 F. DH and I spent much of yesterday doing yard work.

Have a safe and productive Monday.


----------



## Andra

Good Morning from cold Austin.  It's 36 right now and the high is only supposed to be 52 or so.  I really need to find my winter jacket.  So far I've been getting by with layers of fleece and sweatshirts, but I think that's going to change this week.
We have a dance class and a lesson tonight - yay!
I hope you all have a great week.


----------



## Vegas_Asian

Yay.!  got one hour of sleep with an exam tonight. Hopefully day improves especially since I am now kindle-less. I still in mourning over my K1 that died last night.


----------



## loonlover

Good morning.  20 at my back door this morning.  Dogs did not want to stay out very long.

Doctor's appointment this AM.  Hopefully the brace comes off and I start some more intense therapy on the wrist.  

Hope all have a good day for a Monday.


----------



## Valmore Daniels

Good Morning!


----------



## geoffthomas

Good Morning.
Happy Monday to all.


----------



## telracs

It's 30 degrees with snow flurries in NYC today. Wind chill in the teens.


----------



## crebel

Good Morning!  I have gotten out of the habit of posting regularly, so thought I would start again in this thread.

Very chilly in Iowa today, but there is some sunshine and, thankfully, no snow.

Safe and happy day to everybody.


----------



## loonlover

Welcome back Chris.


----------



## Margaret

Good morning, everyone!  It is cold outside - 30 degrees, but the wind makes it feel like 18.  Keep warm and enjoy your Tuesdays.


----------



## lonestar

Good morning from north Texas.  Have a great day and be safe.


----------



## Aravis60

Good morning, everyone. It is 16 degrees right now in my part of Ohio and the high today is only supposed to be 25. We had a little more snow last night and the forecast is calling for snow showers today and flurries tonight. Have a nice Tuesday.


----------



## Sean Sweeney

Morning from the Commonwealth. 27 degrees right now and overcast. Brrrr. It's going to be like this for the next few months, I might as well get used to it. A high of 35 expected, and we may see some flurries. 

Long day for me today. My grandmother took a header yesterday and fell, scraping up her face. She'll have a couple of black eyes, too. So I'll be writing from the kitchen table, and I may pop in via my crappy mobile broadband.


----------



## Bonbonlover

Good not-quite-morning    

We still have a couple of hours here before morning... but my dog woke up me up with his barking... Now I think I will go back to bed


----------



## Jeff

Good morning from deep in the cold heart of Texas.


----------



## Leslie

Good morning, 

Chilly and 27 degrees here this morning. I hope everyone has a great day!

L


----------



## Linda S. Prather Author

Good morning everyone.  Another cold and snowy day here in the Bluegrass.



Linda


----------



## Annalog

Good morning from southern Arizona. In Benson th temperature is ranging from 35 F to 73 F While Tucson is going from 46 F to 75 F. Today is supposed to be partly cloudy. The forecast looks about the same through Friday but with fewer clouds.

I hope everyone has a wonderful day.


----------



## loonlover

Good morning.  It is 29 going to 48 and clear.  Chance of rain in the evening with a slight chance of flurries late in the evening.

Michael Buble concert tonight.  I really enjoy his opening act - Naturally Seven - hopefully I'll at least be able to hear some of it.  I don't expect too many calls about obnoxious drunks or other rowdiness from the crowd tonight.


----------



## crebel

Good Morning from southeast Iowa.  A chilly 9 degrees here and not expected to warm up much beyond that.

Everbody have a safe and happy day (hope you get to enjoy the concert LL).


----------



## Valmore Daniels

Good morning


----------



## Sandra Edwards

Morning 

Sandy


----------



## Andra

Good Morning from my part of Texas where it's pretty cold too.  But the sun is shining and the sunrise was gorgeous so it should be a beautiful day.
We had a blast at our dance class and lesson last night.  The class was Country Swing and we did lots of Swing in our lesson too.  I must have gotten a workout because I'm definitely sore this morning


----------



## Aravis60

Good morning, everyone. It is only 14 degrees right now in southern Ohio and I am wishing that I could go back to bed. It would be so nice to get get all warm and cozy and sleep for a couple more hours. 
Today is my last day of classes for this quarter amd I am so excited that I will have a little over three weeks before they start up again. I am really looking forward to taking a nice break and doing more reading that is just for fun without feeling guilty about not working on some assignment. 
Have a great Wednesday, all.


----------



## Annalog

Good morning from southern Arizona. In Benson it is 37 F heading to 73 F while Tucson is 43 F heading to 79 F.

Have a safe and wonderful Wednesday.


----------



## Jeff

Good morning. It's as cold here right now as it is in Benson, but it won't be as warm today.


----------



## Linda S. Prather Author

Good morning everyone.  It's 15 degrees in Lexington, KY.  Possibly warm up to 20's today.  Warmer weather expected later this week and then cold again.


----------



## Margaret

Good morning, everyone!  It is a cold 25 degrees here outside of Philadelphia.  I have a day off from school, so I am hoping to finish my Christmas shopping today.  Aravis, have a relaxing break from classes.  LoonLover, did you get to hear any of the concert? Keep warm, safe, and enjoy your Wednesdays!


----------



## Andra

Happy Wednesday Everyone!
It's currently 46 degrees with a high later of about 59. 
I have a busy day ahead of me - set up 5 rooms for meetings, teach an Office 2007 class and attend 3 dance classes this evening. It should be fun!


----------



## lonestar

Good morning.  It's 30 degrees now but will be warm in the high 50's later.

Have a wonderful day and be safe everyone.


----------



## Leslie

Good morning,

It is very chilly here this morning -- 20 degrees. Lots of blue sky, though, so I am not worried about snow.

Have a great Wednesday, everyone!

L


----------



## Vegas_Asian

38 degrees out. Busy week replacing everything in my lost wallet and studying for finals.


----------



## crebel

Good Morning!  A sunny and brisk 8 degrees here, but we are supposed to hit a tropical 32 degrees this afternoon.

Everybody have a safe and happy day.


----------



## caracara

Good morning all!

It is still too cold here for my liking.

I set up our Snow Village last night, it looks so pretty.
Now to get my mom to put the lights on the tree so I can put ornaments on that!

Hope everyone has a joyous Wednesday.


----------



## Valmore Daniels

Good morning ... (need coffee  )


----------



## Michael Crane

Good Morning, everybody!  Having a fantastic day so far, even if it is FREEZING outside.  We may get some snow tomorrow--hopefully not too much.  Hate driving in it.  Nobody around here knows how to drive when it hits, so I'm always worried somebody is going to crash right into me.

Have a great day!


----------



## loonlover

Good morning all.  It is 35 going to 45.  Will be much colder the first part of next week.

I was able to hear some during the sound check yesterday, but not during the concert.  It was just too cold to keep the door of the security office open.  It was a slow night for me though,  I dispatched housekeeping 3 times and requested a suite  ambassador  once.  

Hope everyone has a good day.


----------



## Tip10

Good morning -- a brisk 24 right now in St L.
I love the weather forecasts this time of year -- "Something is going to happen Saturday but we don't know what yet"!
Here's hoping we are either in the warm zone and its all liquid or the cold zone and its all solid -- definitely would rather not be in the 'tween zone with it being mixed!


----------



## Sandra Edwards

Morning!


----------



## Margaret

Good morning, everyone!  It will be another cold day here outside of Philadelphia.  It is only in the low twenties right now.  It is back to work for me, but we only have two days until the weekend.  Enjoy your Thursdays!


----------



## loonlover

Good morning all.  It is 31 going to 49 with a freezing fog advisory untul 9AM.  Naturally on a morning I have to be at work at seven.  

Big trade show combined with my sitting at the door.  I may not have as much reading time today!

Hope everyone has a great Thursday.


----------



## Aravis60

Good morning. It is 19 degrees outside and I am actually happy about that because I thought that it was supposed to get down to 10 last night. It is not usually this cold here in southern Ohio this early in the year. Today's high is supposed to be almost 30 degrees. 
I had my last grad class until after the new year and turned in my big final paper and I am feeling much less stressed.  Maybe I will actually be able to get something done around the house now. 
Have a great Thursday, everyone!


----------



## geoffthomas

Good Morning from the Nation's Capital.
It is cold here - was around 20 when I left home.
Drove to work for a change - have to go out to the company office today to guide some folks on a new proposal - and maybe get talked into leading the effort if we win it.
Change is good.

Have a great day.


----------



## Jeff

Good morning, all. Cold here. Good luck, Geoff.


----------



## Michael Crane

Morning, everybody!  Freezing outside... Brrrrrrr!

Have a great day!


----------



## Linda S. Prather Author

Good morning everyone.  The sun is shining, but it's still a cold morning.  Temps rising into 40's by tomorrow.


----------



## caracara

Good morning all.

It's cold.

I had fun dancing last night with Andra and company! hehe

Today should be good, the semester is winding down and I'm exempting most of my finals so I don't really have to anything in class! YAY!

Hope everyone has a fantastic Thursday.


----------



## Andra

Happy Thursday!
It was 37 as I was driving in and we're supposed to get in the 60s.
We learned a new Rumba move last night - 2nd position break - which basically means wiggle your hips.
Tonight's entertainment is an Airplane quote-along.
Have a great day!


----------



## kevin63

Good Morning,

The weekend is almost here.  Have a great day!


----------



## Valmore Daniels

Top of the morning to you !


----------



## lonestar

Good morning!


----------



## crebel

Good Morning.  It is supposed to reach an "above-normal" 40s here today!  Everybody have a safe and happy day.


----------



## Vegas_Asian

Good morning! Another day of exams. Probably go to the tutoring center cuz I finally reach a chapter of medical math that I don't immediately remember. Got a einstein bagel coupon in an email going to pick up some breakfast on my way to school


----------



## Annalog

Good morning from southern Arizona. The thermometer on my car was 27 F when I left for work while the weather widget said it was 35 F. Mid 70s expected later in the day. The forecast is for the same and sunny through the weekend.

Hope everyone has a safe, healthy, and terrific Thursday.


----------



## Margaret

Good morning, everyone!  We are expecting another cold day here - 20 degrees now with an expected high in the thirties.  Enjoy your Fridays!


----------



## geoffthomas

Good Morning.
21 now going to mid 30s.
Have a wonderful day.


----------



## Aravis60

Good morning. It is 25 degrees here this morning, and I have to admit that, after the week we've had, that feels pretty warm. The high today is supposed to get into the upper thirties. It snowed a bit last night and there are supposed to be some more flurries this morning. I had a great time at an art workshop last night. I made a glass flower for a Christmas gift. Today I am going to be in a meeting pretty much all day, so I am going to go to get a nice, big coffee on my way in to work. Have a great Friday, everyone!


----------



## loonlover

Good morning all.  It is 33 going to 52.  Think I'll still wear the long underwear to work- it is really drafty by the doors at the arena.  

Yesterday I clicked in over 1400 people attending a welding trade show.  I was much busier than I anticipate being today.

Hope everyone has a great Friday.


----------



## Jeff

Good morning, everyone. Looks like it might reach 70 today in the heart of Texas.


----------



## Leslie

Good morning, good morning...

A very brisk 9 degrees this morning. Brrr!

L


----------



## Annalog

Good morning from southern Arizona. In Benson it is currently just above freezing and Tucson is 10 degrees warmer and the highs should be in the mid 70s and sunny.

My office has a quarterly meeting this morning and our holidy party this afternoon. I doubt that I will get much work done.


----------



## lonestar

Good morning from north Texas.  It's 36 degrees here now and we're expecting mid 60's today.  I hear that the temperature will be dropping so that the weekend will be cold.  Maybe I can stay inside- read and work on Christmas gifts.

Have a wonderful day and be safe.


----------



## Andra

Good Morning!
It's already 50 here and we should get to 70 this afternoon.
Entertainment for tonight - checking out Bo's Barn dancehall in Salado.
Hope y'all have a great day!


----------



## caracara

Good morning all.

We are warm compared to all of y'all.

Only two days left before finals. Are we going to do anything in these two days? No... maybe review but I'm exempting all but English so there is no point...

I'm taking my neighbor to see Tangled tonight.  I've seen it once and thought it was hilarious. Should be fun.

Hope everyone has a phenomenal Friday.


----------



## Valmore Daniels

Good morning TGIF


----------



## Sean Sweeney

Good morning everyone. A balmy 19 degrees in the Commonwealth with a high of 29 expected. Brrrrr.

High school basketball season starts tonight. Going to write for a while, then I need to get stuff for tomorrow's holiday dinner that I am cooking for my family.


----------



## Sandra Edwards

Morning!

Sandy


----------



## Sean Sweeney

It's 5:30 a.m., it's 27 degrees. And I'm awake in my balmy office.

A high of 44 expected (heat wave) today.

We're having our family Christmas party today. My mother flies for Florida on Wednesday, so we're celebrating Christmas early. I'm making turkey, homemade stuffing and gravy, mashed potatoes, squash, turnip and carrot, boiled onions, cranberry sauce, rolls, and apple pie for dessert.


----------



## drenee

John, you have a very busy day ahead.  Enjoy your family.

VA, I'm so sorry you've had a bad week.  I hope things get better.

28 degrees this morning.  I'll be doing my usual, of late, Saturday activity of unpacking and repacking.  
deb


----------



## Sean Sweeney

drenee said:


> John, you have a very busy day ahead. Enjoy your family.
> 
> deb


I will try to, Deb. Thanks.


----------



## caracara

Good morning all.

It is 54 out heading toward 60 for central Texas.

I am off to a swim meet.  Hopefully they do not take an hour long lunch break like they did last year...

Wishing everyone a fabulous Saturday.


----------



## Edward C. Patterson

An incredibly was 33 degrees (a one day only special) in the Lehigh Valley. Heading for NJ for the day (Cleaning out Dad's apartment).

Edward C. Patterson


----------



## Jeff

Good morning. It's 54, deep in the heart of Texas, and should be about 70 later.


----------



## loonlover

Good morning.  It is a mild 52 this morning, but the temps will drop during the day.  There is a chance of thunderstorms out in front of the cold front headed our way.  Some rain fell during the night.

Household chores on the agenda today once Intinst is up.

Hope everyone has a good day.


----------



## Annalog

Good morning from southern Arizona where the forecast shows a slight warming trend through Tuesday. DH is driving to the Phoenix area tomorrow to stay a week. Our daughter is buying her first house. DH will be there as another set of eyes on the final walkthrough, general handyman, entertainer of granddaughters, etc. DD has arranged for movers for the heavy work. 

Have a wonderful Saturday.


----------



## lonestar

Good morning.  Have a wonderful day and be safe.


----------



## Andra

Good Saturday Morning Friends!
DH and I had a great time at Bo's Barn in Salado last night.  The staff were friendly and the band was good.  The only problem was the smoke - I'm too spoiled with Austin's non-smoking policy.  But they had lots of fans running and we were sitting right under one so it moved a lot of it away from us.
Today has a full agenda - housecleaning, laundry, grocery shopping, a Zumba class, dance lessons and another evening of dancing at a local nite club.
This will be my first Zumba class and I'm a little nervous.  I have never been very good at choreographed exercise classes.  But this one is at the dance studio and the instructor promised not to leave me behind - we'll see.  I'm planning to have fun even if I mess up the routine.
Have a wonderful day!


----------



## Aravis60

Good morning, everyone. It is 30 in the great state of Ohio this morning. Going to be a busy day. Have a great Saturday, all.


----------



## Leslie

Good morning and happy Saturday, everyone...

Cold here in Maine. We had a bit of snow on the ground this morning, but it is all melting away in the bright, but cold, sun.

Have a great day!

L


----------



## Sandra Edwards

Morning!

Sandy


----------



## Valmore Daniels

Good morning!


----------



## lonestar

Good morning.  Have a great day.


----------



## drenee

Good Sunday morning.  Currently 39 degrees and raining.  
The temperature is going to drop and turn to snow.  
deb


----------



## caracara

Good morning all.

It's cold here.

I got a best time yesterday at the meet.  That I think would be the first one all season!
Today I am off to the Hobbit Feast with my cousin. 

Hope everyone has a cheerful Sunday.


----------



## Jeff

Good morning, everyone. Cara got the weather summed up right, but I'm shocked that she's admitting to feasting on Hobbits.


----------



## loonlover

Good morning.  Wind chill of 16 this morning.  I'm never ready for that.  It will be windy all day with a high of 36.  But it is dry.

Hope everyone has a great Sunday.


----------



## Andra

Happy Sunday!
It's cold here too - I'll probably have a fire later today since Daddy is bringing firewood  
Also on the agenda is baking cookies.
The Zumba class was fun and I am definitely sore today...


----------



## Linda S. Prather Author

Good morning everyone.  Thought we had a light layer of snow, but it's actually a light layer of icy sleet.  Everyone be careful.

Linda


----------



## Leslie

Good morning everyone,

I treated myself to some Kindle reading in bed this morning, when I woke up. Now I am getting a lazy start. Chilly here today...rain is predicted.

Have a great Sunday, Kindleboards friends!

L


----------



## Margaret

Good morning, everyone!  We have a very rainy 57 degrees here, but the temperatures are expected to drop as the day goes on.  Enjoy your Sundays!


----------



## Aravis60

Good morning, everyone. It is 40 degrees in southern Ohio this morning, and it looks like we are in for some wintry weather later tonight. Have a good Sunday.


----------



## Jane917

It snowed all day yesterday. I estimate we have 16 inches piled on the picnic table. Today we are predicted to get freezing rain, which is going to make a nightmare of the roads. This will be a perfect day to stay in, bake cookies, drink tea, read. Have a good day, KB friends.


----------



## Sean Sweeney

Morning everyone. 34 degrees right now in the Commonwealth with plenty of rain coming. Today is the 2nd anniversary of the ice storm.

My family enjoyed my dinner last night. The turkey was moist, the stuffing fantastic. The squash, turnip and carrot, and mashed potatoes were yum, too. And the best part of it all...

I GOT A KINDLE! I GOT A KINDLE! I GOT A KINDLE!


----------



## Ann in Arlington

John Fitch V said:


> I GOT A KINDLE! I GOT A KINDLE! I GOT A KINDLE!


John. . . . . .please. . . . . a little dignity! 

 But congrats. . . . .go play with it and come back and report!


----------



## Sean Sweeney

Ann in Arlington said:


> John. . . . . .please. . . . . a little dignity!
> 
> But congrats. . . . .go play with it and come back and report!


Me? Dignity? Surely you jest!

I will when it's all charged up. And mom got me $150 in Amazon Kindle gift cards, so yeah....


----------



## Margaret

Good morning, everyone!  It is a cloudy 37 degrees outside and expected to stay like that all day.  I have Nativity Tableau practice with our eighth graders after school every day this week.  For me this is always the real start of the Christmas season.  Something about kids in bathrobes with fake wings and paper crowns just says Christmas to me.  Enjoy your Mondays - and, John, have fun with that Kindle!


----------



## loonlover

Good morning all.  It is 21 going to 36 today.  At least the winds have died down from yesterday.

Working the doors today - definitely a long underwear day.

Hope everyone has a good day.


----------



## Annalog

Good morning from southern Arizona. In Benson it is heading to the high 70s from the mid 30s while Tucson is starting from the mid 40s.

Have a safe and wonderful Monday.


----------



## kevin63

Good Morning,

It's a cold 5 degrees here in Saint Louis, MO this morning.  The windchill is 5 below zero and we still have some of that snow on the ground that blew in yesterday.  Too cold for me.  

Have a great week and stay warm if it's cold where you are!


----------



## Jeff

Brr. It's 24 this morning and won't get much above 60. Have a good one, everybody.


----------



## geoffthomas

Good Monday Morning from Derwood, Maryland.
It is 30 now but going up to a whopping 33.
Rain/Snow - not much.

Have a safe day.


----------



## lonestar

Yikes, it's 23 degrees this morning.  High 50's expected later in the day.  That sounds better.  I have a busy day ahead and am looking forward to it.

Have a great day and be safe.


----------



## Aravis60

Good morning, everyone. It is 14 degrees right now here in Ohio and we have snow on the ground. It is only supposed to get up to 17 today. Tonight the low is supposed to get all the way down to 7.  It would be a nice day to stay inside, but I will probably be going out in the afternoon to visit my grandpa at hospice. He's not doing very well, and they don't think that it will be long now.


----------



## Leslie

Good morning,

50 degrees right now and it has finally stopped raining although the weather is still grey and dreary. 

The cat has a "hot spot" on her back and I think a trip to the vet is in her near future.

Have a good Monday everyone...

L


----------



## Andra

Happy Monday!
I'm taking vacation days today and tomorrow just because   I do have to go with Daddy to deliver wood today, but we only have a cord and a quarter to do.
I am not as far north as the rest of the Texans who have posted - it's only 34 here and we should warm up to at least 60 pretty quickly.
Cookie-baking was fun yesterday.  I had two of my cousins and my parents here.
John - yay on the Kindle and gift cards!  Aravis, prayers to you and your family for your grandpa.
I hope everyone has a great week.


----------



## crebel

Good Morning!  Brr..it is 1 degree here with a windchill of -21, only got 3-4" of snow on Saturday and driving home from my sister's house yesterday we had mostly clear roads all the way.  The temperature is supposed to climb to a balmy 15 today.

John, a Kindle, HOW EXCITING!!!!  You will love it.  

Everyone have a safe and happy day.


----------



## caracara

Good morning all.

It is 34 out right now.

YAAY John! so exciting!

So the Hobbit Feast yesterday: At the Alamo Draft house movie theater.  We watched all 3 Lord of the Rings movies, and got 7 meals, because that's how many times Hobbits eat in a day.  During the first intermission we had a lovely surprise.  Elijiah Wood came out and did a Q&A with the audience.  It was amazing.

Last day of normal school this year. Tomorrow starts finals.

Hope everyone has an excellent Monday.


----------



## Margaret

Good morning, everyone!  It is a very cold and windy 19 degrees in the Philadelphia area.  At least we have been spared the snow so far.  Stay safe and warm and enjoy your Tuesdays!


----------



## Jeff

Good morning from McGregor, Texas. It's only 37 right now but should get up to 70 a bit later.


----------



## loonlover

Good morning.  It is 22 going to around 40.  At least the winds are calm this morning and I don't have to get out early.

Hope everyone has a great day.


----------



## crebel

Good Morning.  4 degrees here, headed to 20 - much warmer than the last couple of days.  If your area is expecting this artic chill to move through, wrap up warmly and don't go out if you don't have to.

Be safe and happy today.


----------



## Linda S. Prather Author

Good morning from Lexington, KY.  It's about 15 here, but the sun is rising.  Cold and beautiful.  Stay warm.


Linda


----------



## Annalog

Good morning from southern Arizona. In Benson it is ranging from 34 F to the mid 70s while Tucson is starting at 48 F and will approach 80 F. Parking in the shade is still in demand in Tucson.

Stay safe and enjoy the day whether it is cold or warm, wet or dry, cloudy or sunny.


----------



## lonestar

Good morning from north Texas.  It's 31 degrees right now but will be in the mid 60's later.  I love these days.  It's brisk in the morning but beautiful later in the day.  The afternoons are lovely.

Have a great day and be safe.


----------



## Aravis60

Good morning! It is a very chilly 5 degrees here this morning with a wind chill of -5. The low temps for the rest of the week are going to be in the teens, which almost sounds warm compared to right now. Almost all of the area schools are on a two-hour delay this morning. The stae of Ohio reduced the number of calamity days that the schools have before they have to make up time from five to three days and some of the schools in the southern part of the state already have two. Have a great Tuesday, everyone!


----------



## kadac00

Good morning all!

Weather thingy said 48 here but 32 to for the town just north of us.  That can't be right.  How do you thump a desktop gadget?

Caracara has her english final today.  Wishing her good luck!

Go Cara Go!

I have an eye appointment later this morning.  Hopefully if I do need glasses this will help with the headaches that have been getting more frequent.

Have a great Tuesday!


----------



## caracara

Good morning all.

It is 38 here. Brr

Yes I have my one and only final this morning, English. I exempted all the rest. I love my high schools exemption policy. And Juniors can't exempt any this semester even though last year we could! Ha!

Hope everyone has a wonderful, warm Tuesday.


----------



## Valmore Daniels

Good morning!


----------



## Vegas_Asian

Morning


----------



## geoffthomas

good afternoon friends.
busy start and still busy.
see ya.


----------



## lonestar

Good morning- or good night.  I'm up late so I can say good night and good morning at the same time.

Hope everyone has a great day.  Be safe.


----------



## Margaret

Good morning, everyone!  Another cold one here today!  Stay warm and enjoy your Wednesdays!


----------



## Jeff

It's 56 and should reach 78 today, in the heart of Texas. Have a good morning, everyone.


----------



## geoffthomas

Good Morning from Derwood, Maryland.
It is 19 with a possible high of 29 and sunny on this Wednesday.
My December has become incredibly busy at work.

Have a great day.


----------



## loonlover

Good morning.  It is 35 going to 49 with a 40% chance of rain.  The frozen kind of precipitation has been removed from the forecast at least.

Hope everyone has a great day.


----------



## Ann in Arlington

Good Morning!

My widget says 18 right now.  At least there does not appear to be appreciable wind. . . .it was pretty brutal yesterday -- I spent the day driving Mr Daisy (my dad) to doctors appointments and the grocery store.

I'll probably go to the grocery store myself today. . .it'll probably be a zoo because they're calling for an inch of snow tomorrow.


----------



## Leslie

> I'll probably go to the grocery store myself today. . .it'll probably be a zoo because they're calling for an inch of snow tomorrow.


Make sure to stock up on plenty of white bread and beer...or, if you do it the way we do in our household, baguettes and chardonnay!

Good morning everyone,

Chilly here this morning and I have a busy day ahead.

I have a blog post up at Speak It's Name today. Please feel free to drop by and leave a comment. You could win a free book!

http://speakitsname.com/2010/12/15/who-is-in-your-family-closet/#comment-4632

I reveal a little bit about my family history....

Happy Holidays!

L


----------



## caracara

Good morning all.

It is 55 out in Central Texas.

Done for the semester! Don't have to go back till next year!!

Hope everyone has a fantastic Wednesday.


----------



## kindleworm

It is 9 degrees with bright sunshine here.
Getting ready to make some fudge to bring to a Christmas party.
Hope everyone has a great Wednesday!


----------



## Andra

Happy Wednesday from Austin TX where it's already almost 60 degrees.  We should get to the upper 70s like Jeff today.
I'm back at work after two days off and it feels weird.  I would rather have stayed home this morning 
Tonight we have the Christmas Party for the Dance Studio.  It sounds like it will be a lot of fun.  Also looking forward to the TRON Legacy premiere Thursday night/Friday morning.


----------



## crebel

A late Good Morning to you all!  It is a windless 20 degrees here this morning, so it feels MUCH warmer than the last few days.

Today is the first day in weeks that I am not babysitting for my GS.  I slept in, am still in my pjs, have had coffee, tea and hot chocolate and finished a cozy mystery already.  This is my blueprint for the rest of the day too.

Everybody have a safe and happy day.


----------



## Annalog

Good morning from southern Arizona. Hope everyone has a safe and happy Wednesday.


----------



## Sean Sweeney

Morning all. It's flippin' cold. 18 degrees in the Commonwealth. 

I think I'll go set my house on fire to keep warm.


----------



## Valmore Daniels

Forgot to say good morning earlier -- good morning


----------



## Sandra Edwards

Morning!

Sandy


----------



## Ann in Arlington

Ann in Arlington said:


> I'll probably go to the grocery store myself today. . .it'll probably be a zoo because they're calling for an inch of snow tomorrow.





Leslie said:


> Make sure to stock up on plenty of white bread and beer...or, if you do it the way we do in our household, baguettes and chardonnay!


Surprisingly, there was hardly anyone in the store. . . .I was able to park practically right in front. . . . .I guess people aren't listening to the news. 

I stocked up on beer and snacks.


----------



## Margaret

Good morning, everyone!  We have 21 degrees outside and we should reach a balmy 31 by this afternoon. I have more Christmas Tableau practice this afternoon and our faculty Christmas get together this evening.  It will be a long, but good day.  Enjoy your Thursdays!


----------



## Sean Sweeney

Morning all. It's still flippin' cold here. 19 degrees according to my Yahoo! widget. 

Someone didn't pay the gas and light bill, I don't think.


----------



## Aravis60

Good morning, all. The Weather Channel says 16 degrees and my outdoor thermometer says 20 this morning. It feels like a heat wave to me after all of the single digit temps we've had lately. It is supposed to be 26 for the high today.


Ann in Arlington said:


> I stocked up on beer and snacks.


Once, when I was little, there was going to be a big storm and the local news station was out at the grocery store, doing a story about people stocking up on groceries. They interviewed my dad and showed some footage of people walking around the store. During the interview with my dad, they had a shot of a grocery cart full of food, but it wasn't actually my dad's. He said that at the time that they interviewed him, all he had in his cart was a case of beer. 

I'm going back to work today because my grandpa is staying about the same. We all spent the night before last at hospice because they said that would probably be it, but he pulled through and is doing a little better. They said that it could go on like this for days.


----------



## lonestar

Good morning everyone.  It's 36 degrees right now but will be in the mid 50's later.  Not much winter here yet but we are expecting some cold temperatures by tomorrow.

Have a great day and be safe.


----------



## Annalog

Good morning from southern Arizona. Today there is a 70% to 80% chance of rain in Benson, Tucson, and Chandler (near Phoenix) with highs in the low 60s. The current temperatures: Benson 35 F, Tucson 46 F, Chandler 51 F. DH is in Chandler with our daughter to help her move into the used house she bought. She got the keys to the house yesterday. Yesterday was spent working on plumbing, electrical, cleaning, and painting inside the house. She is moving today and tomorrow while DH continues working on electrical items (outlets and ceiling fans) and other home repair items. Rain had not been in the forecast until yesterday. The weather widget says scattered showers in the morning and numerous showers in the afternoon. Today DD and friends will be moving the smaller stuff (boxes) and no rain is in the forecast for tomorrow when the movers are scheduled to move the furniture and heavy stuff. They should not have to worry about getting overheated. 

{{{Hugs Aravis}}}

Stay safe and warm on this Thursday.


----------



## Jeff

Good morning from deep in the heart of Texas. It's 44 at the moment, going toward 61. Have a good one.


----------



## geoffthomas

Good Morning from Derwood, Maryland.
It is a fine Thursday morning.
And it is 18 degrees out on my back porch, expected to rise to 25.
Sunny - mostly.

Stay snug and warm.


----------



## Leslie

Good morning everyone,

Another chilly morning here. 14 degrees. I need to order our Christmas roast beef today. The holiday will soon be upon us!

Have a great day everyone,

L


----------



## Jeff

Leslie said:


> I need to order our Christmas roast beef today.


----------



## Andra

Happy Thursday!
It's 57 and cloudy right now with a high in the upper 60s - in my mind that's an improvement over the 80-degree weather yesterday afternoon.
We had our Dance Studio Christmas Party last night and it was a lot of fun.  It's really amusing to see almost everyone (male and female) switch shoes after dinner for the dancing.  And the music was a variety of dances while still being Christmas music.
Tonight we are going to the premiere of TRON Legacy - yay!!


----------



## Valmore Daniels

Good morning *yawn* *stretch*


----------



## loonlover

I typed a post to this thread earlier - don't know what happened to it.  Maybe I am not as awake as I thought I was.

Good morning all.  It is in the mid-forties with a chance of rain.  A very gloomy looking day out there.

Haircuts this morning, a doctor's appointment this afternoon, then packing for our trip to Texas tomorrow.

Hope everyone has a great day!


----------



## caracara

Good morning all.

It is 48 here.  I personally liked the warmer weather, even it is mid December.  It is not "Starting to look a lot like Christmas"...

We have another swim practice today.  Apparently school break means more time to swim... Really Coach?

Tron! Going to Premier tonight with my cousins!!

Hope everyone has a wonderful Thursday.


----------



## Sandra Edwards

Morning!

Sandy


----------



## Margaret

Good morning, everyone!  I am going into work a little early and it is cold and dark outside.  We are expected to get above freezing today though.  Enjoy your Fridays!


----------



## Jeff

Good morning, everyone. It's chilly today in the heart of Texas. Hope you all have a great day.


----------



## lonestar

Good morning from north Texas.
Have a great day and be safe.


----------



## Annalog

Good morning from southern Arizona. It did rain yesterday and we needed it. No rain expected today and the highs will be in the 60s.

I heard from DH that our daughter's move is staying on schedule and that they had a painting party yesterday afternoon and evening. 

Have a safe and wonderful Friday.


----------



## Leslie

Good morning everyone,

Busy day in the office today -- new computers get installed, new server, email upgrade. Keep your fingers crossed that everything goes smoothly!

L


----------



## loonlover

Good morning all.  Chilly here, but expected to warm up some.

I'm off to do a couple of errands before loading up to head to Texas.  Our youngest is graduating from TCU tomorrow. 

Hope everyone has a great day.


----------



## Ann in Arlington

Good Morning!  It's about 25. . .might actually go above freezing a bit.  We got about 2 inches of snow yesterday.  Effect was basically that the going home 'rush our' was about 2 hours earlier than usual.  Things will be mostly back to normal today. . . .


----------



## Aravis60

Good morning. It is 22 here this morning. Have a great Friday.


----------



## Valmore Daniels

Good morning!


----------



## Sean Sweeney

Morning everyone. Still flippin' cold. 23 degrees.


----------



## crebel

Good Morning.  The sun is shining which is making the snow glitter, very pretty.  Only 7 degrees and supposed to "warm up" to 20.

Everyone have a safe and happy day.


----------



## Andra

Happy Friday!
It's 45 degrees and sunny in Austin this morning.  Cousin Cara's jeep is in our garage so my car had to sit outside last night.  I didn't realize the different it makes when it gets cold - I had to wear gloves to drive to work.
I'm a little late because we went to the TRON Legacy premiere last night and were up until about 4:00am.  Note to self - next time you want to do a midnight opening, try to take off the day afterwards...
The movie was great, but I didn't see that the 3D added much.


----------



## lonestar

Good morning!  It's 29 degrees and foggy this morning in north Texas.

Have a wonderful day and be safe.


----------



## Annalog

Good morning from southern Arizona. It is 36 F this morning headed to 65 F and cloudy.

Hope your weekend is safe and fun.


----------



## Jeff

Brr. It's 30 and only going to reach 57. Good morning, everyone.


----------



## drenee

Good Saturday morning.  Chilly out, but the sun is shining beautifully.
Busy day today, like everyone else, I'm sure.  
deb


----------



## crebel

Good Morning.  Everyone have a safe and happy Saturday!


----------



## Valmore Daniels

Good morning!


----------



## Andra

Good Morning!
Our weather is much as Jeff reported - colder now and slightly warmer later.
I'm headed out to Zumba class followed by several hours of watching holiday cartoons at the Alamo Drafthouse.


----------



## intinst

Good morning from Arlington TX. We are here for our youngest son's graduation from TCU. It's a few years late but he DID graduate, and they'll make it official today. Everyone have a great weekend.


----------



## Jane917

26 degrees and a forecast for snow today. 

I am officially on Christmas Break (though I don't think we call it that anymore), and will try to relax. This weekend holds some Open Houses. Early next week I will attend to routine Dr. appointments, and on the 23rd we will leave for Portland to spend Christmas with some of the kids. 

Have a nice weekend, all.


----------



## Sandra Edwards

Morning!

Sandy


----------



## lonestar

Good morning.


----------



## drenee

Good Sunday morning.  Post no. 10,000 for me.  Wow.  
Gift wrapping on my to do list today.  
deb


----------



## Leslie

Congratulations, Deb! That's a milestone.

Chilly here this morning. We need to go to my office and clean up a bunch of junk from the big computer installation that occurred on Friday. Then, back home we might try to get the lights on the tree. We did manage to get the tree up yesterday. That's a start.

L


----------



## Geoffrey

Its chilly with a chance of hangovers in Dallas today ....


----------



## drenee

A 100% chance?


----------



## Jeff

Good morning, everyone. It's 36 in the heart of Texas.


----------



## Ann in Arlington

Geoffrey said:


> Its chilly with a chance of hangovers in Dallas today ....





drenee said:


> A 100% chance?


For sure: it's Dallas/'Skins gameday. . . .there _will_ be too much drinking. . . . .it's a rule.


----------



## drenee

Now I understand.


----------



## Edward C. Patterson

A very bright and glorious dawn today. If you "don't ask," I "won't tell."       

Miss Chatty
The Merry Vet


----------



## kindleworm

It's 18 degrees and cloudy in West Chicago.  Heading to church soon and then home to work on more decorations.  Have a great day everyone!


----------



## Jane917

Chilly with new snow last night. No plans for anything today except a neighborhood open house this afternoon.


----------



## crebel

I'm getting my good morning in with an hour to spare!  The closer to Christmas it gets, my holiday spirit is improving and I am becoming less Grinchy.  Got some odd jobs done around the house yesterday and finally put up a tree.  Christmas party tonight with our wine tasting group.  

Based on a treat Deb was talking about in chat last night (Chocolate Cake Balls), I made a version this morning with spice cake and cream cheese frosting dipped in white chocolate.  DH says this recipe may be repeated as often as I want to make them.  Thanks Deb!

Safe and happy day to everyone.


----------



## Valmore Daniels

Got to sleep in this morning ... what a luxury.  Good morning all!


----------



## Annalog

Good morning to all. It has been a busy day so far. Stay safe.


----------



## drenee

You are very welcome, Chris.  I'm glad they came out good.  
I think the possible combinations are endless.
deb


----------



## Margaret

Good morning, everyone!  Four more school days before our Christmas break starts, but then we will have ten days off.  The weather here is still in the twenties, but the at least the days are sunny.  Enjoy your Mondays!  (P.S. Congratulations to Intinst and LL's son!)


----------



## intinst

Good morning everyone. I too have four work days this week, then off until Thursday, work then and off til the following Monday. If I survive working (and driving to and from work) at hours I am unused to, Ill be OK. Caffeine will be my friend during this time. Thanks to all for the good wishes about our son, he's a good kid (31 and married but still a kid to me  ) and now can do more than work in retail, he hopes.


----------



## Jeff

Good morning, everyone. It's 54 going toward 76 in the heart of Texas.


----------



## Leslie

Good morning everyone,

25 degrees and it looks like snow could be in the forecast for us. Have a great Monday, my friends!

L


----------



## lonestar

Good morning everyone!  It's 47 degrees now but will be in the 80's today.  Wow!  Should be a good day to do my last minute shopping.  It's going to be fun.

Have a wonderful day and be safe.


----------



## Andra

Happy Monday!
We are at 57 and are headed for the high 70s - gotta love Texas weather!
We have a special called Commission Meeting today to talk about a land acquisition.
I hope you all have a great day.


----------



## Valmore Daniels

Morning


----------



## crebel

Good Morning.  No doubt about having a White Christmas here.  We are supposed to warm up all the way to 35 today!

Everyone have a safe and happy day.


----------



## Aravis60

Good morning, everyone. It is 20 degrees outside this morning and the high is supposed to be 26. I'm on vacation now, so I'm posting later than usual. I'll be heading out for brunch with my family pretty soon. 
My grandpa passed away the other day, which was one of those mixed events. He had cancer (pancreatic) and there was nothing that they could do for him, so he had been in hospice. They gave him 3-6 months when he found out, but he only made it just a couple of days over 2 months. It is good to know that he is not suffering anymore, but he will be sorely missed.


----------



## Jane917

Good morning. Light snow last night. We are socked in with fog. No lunar eclipse for us to watch tomorrow.


----------



## loonlover

Good morning all.  It is 43 going to 54 and cloudy at the moment. 

I went back to bed after getting Intinst off to work this morning.  I can't remember the last time I did that.  Probably not since he was working days.

I'll add my thanks for the good wishes for our son.   We have a special daughter-in-law also.

Aravis60, sorry to hear about your grandfather.  It sounds like you can enjoy the memories.

Hope everyone has a good day and stays safe.


----------



## caracara

Good morning all.

It is warm here in Central Texas.

I am on "Winter Break" as our politically correct school must call it.  We can't even call it "Holiday" break anymore...
My lovely 23 yr old Jeep needs to get inspected by the end of the month... She usually does not pass the emissions portion, which is really annoying because they don't even do emissions in ever county... *Fingers crossed* hopefully I'll get lucky and she'll pass.

Hope everyone has a fun, safe Monday.


----------



## Susan in VA

Good morning.  For everyone who had the good sense to go to bed last night, I can confirm that the lunar eclipse did indeed happen even if you slept through it.


----------



## Margaret

Good morning, everyone!  Susan, thank you for the update - I had actually forgotten about the eclipse, but it is good to know that the heavens are in working order.  Aravis, I was sorry to hear about the death of your grandfather.  Hopefully, good memories will help you get through this first holiday season without him.  Your family is in my prayers.  The weather in the Philadelphia area remains cold, but dry.  Enjoy your Tuesdays!


----------



## loonlover

Susan, thanks for the update on the eclipse.  It stayed cloudy here all night.

Good morning, all.  I've been up since 3:30.  I fixed Intinst breakfast, packed his lunch, did the dishes, and did the exercises the physical therapist gave me yesterday.  Isn't it time for bed, now?  Both people in this household will be ready to crash tonight.

Hope everyone has a good day.


----------



## Jeff

Good morning, everyone. It's 61, deep in the heart of Texas and should reach 85.


----------



## Sean Sweeney

Morning everyone, Happy Winter Solstice. It's 28 degrees here in the Commonwealth. It's also snowing.

I'd say that with a little more energy and zing, but I hate snow and I hate driving in the snow even more.


----------



## Geoffrey

Happy Winter Soltice, Y'all.

It looks like it's going to be a pretty day in North Texas ...


----------



## crebel

Good Morning!  Everybody have a safe and happy day.


----------



## lonestar

Good morning!  We had a beautiful sunrise here in north Texas.

Have a great day and be safe.


----------



## Valmore Daniels

Good morning


----------



## Sandra Edwards

Morning!

Sandy


----------



## Annalog

Good morning to all!


----------



## Tip10

G'Morning Everybody.

On Vacation so why is it I wake up an hour BEFORE my normal work alarm time
Ah well, but its MY time so it really doesn't seem that bad.  Looking forward to a leisurely morning catching up on some things then perhaps a wee bit of last minute shopping.
Hair cut, grocery run, move some wood from the far pile to the close in one and then I'll be all set for a vegetative last week of the year!!

Fire in the fire place, nice glass of wine (or cup of coffee in the AM) and a Kindle.  Does it get any better?


----------



## loonlover

Good morning all.  

I've been up since 3:30.  Fixed breakfast and packed a lunch for Intinst so he could leave for work at 4:30.  Then it was time for me to sit back with a cup of coffee.  Now I'll take care of getting me ready for work.  May have to do some pacing of the concourse to keep myself awake today.  It was pretty quiet at the arena yesterday - expect the same thing today.  Should get lots of reading and/or playing Every Word done today.  Oh, I also have to find my place in the book I am reading - somehow I managed to delete it yesterday afternoon.  Oh well, I should have  plenty of time to find it.

Hope everyone has a great day.


----------



## Margaret

Good morning, everyone!  Tip10, it sounds as though you have a nice day planned - enjoy it.  I am going into work a little early to make sure things are i8n order for round one of the school Christmas production (1 how today, 2 tomorrow.)  As of yesterday "Mary" still could not get her veil to stay on her head.  I'll try to work some bobby pin magic today.  Enjoy your Wednesdays!


----------



## Annalog

Good morning from southern Arizona. It is 43 F in Benson and 53 F in Tucson. Rain is predicted for today, tonight: and tomorrow morning. The high today should be around 68 F.

LL, my favorite side effect of using collections on my K2 is that my accidental deletes have become accidental "remove from collection" actions instead. I do not yet have all of my books in collections but I always put any book I am reading in my Currently Reading collection and put games in my Active Items collection.


----------



## Daniel Arenson

Morning all!


----------



## crebel

Good Morning.  Normal winter weather here, nothing yucky like what our US-West coast friends are experiencing.  I hope you all are safe and well this a.m.

Happy day to all.


----------



## Andra

Good Morning!
We are cloudy and 57 but should get to the 70s or so.  This would be typical Texas weather - do I need  jacket or shorts??
This is the last full day of work before we get off for vacation.
I hope it's great for all of you.


----------



## lonestar

Good morning everyone.  It's 36 degrees this morning but will warm to about 60 later.  Our days have been absolutely beautiful this week.  Finished some sewing this morning.  Now to make bread and clean house.  Pedicure this afternoon- Yay!

Have a wonderful day and be safe.


----------



## Jeff

Good morning, all. Andra's covered the weather. Have a good one.


----------



## Vegas_Asian

Chocolate scone. Nom Nom Nom.off to work and it's raining


----------



## Valmore Daniels

Morning.


----------



## caracara

Good morning all.

It's Texas, the weather is going to do what it likes. It's warm still, I like.

Going shopping with my mom.  We've left it a bit late... *please don't be crowded mall, please don't be crowded."

Lonestar: If you need someone to sample your bread I would be more than willing =)

Hope everyone has a splendid Wednesday.


----------



## Jane917

I slept inl on until 7AM! My body must finally feel on vacation. While I was sleeping, more snow fell, so we have quite a bit accumulated.


----------



## Sean Sweeney

Morning everyone.


----------



## Margaret

Good morning, everyone!  It is a windy, 31 degrees outside and the temperatures are only expected to go up a few degrees as the day goes on.  It looks as though the Philadelphia area will have no snow until Sunday - no white Christmas, but hopefully safer traveling.  One more day of school, and then ten days off.  I can not wait.  Enjoy your Thursdays!


----------



## Sean Sweeney

Morning everyone, 30 degrees here in the Commonwealth. We had some snow last night. Brrrr.


----------



## drenee

Good morning, KB friends. It was snowing when I went to bed. We got a dusting 
Headed to the hospital shortly. Surgery scheduled for 10:30. 
I hope you all are ready or close to being ready for Christmas. 
Have a wonderful Thursday. 
deb


----------



## Annalog

Good morning from southern Arizona. It is currently in the 40s headed to the low 60s. The weather widget for Benson says that it is cloudy with 100% humidity. It is actually raining  now. The weather widget does think it is raining in Tucson. 

Hope your Thursday is terrific!


----------



## Jeff

It's 48 in McGregor. Good morning, everyone.


----------



## geoffthomas

Good Morning from Derwood, Maryland on a windy Thursday.
It is 30 going up to 35 partly cloudy changing to partly sunny with 20+ winds.
Been busy at work recently.
Hopefully I have not forgotten any Christmas gifts.

Have a nice day all.


----------



## loonlover

Good morning all.

It is 29 going to 45 with partly cloudy skies today.

I went back to bed after fixing Intinst's breakfast and packing his lunch.  It felt good to get up at a more normal hour the second time.  I have physical therapy this morning followed by a trip to the grocery store.

Enjoy your day.

Hope the surgery goes well, Deb.


----------



## crebel

Good Morning to all.  A winter weather advisory starts here at midnight tonight through Friday morning, but should be clear for folks not traveling until the evening and Christmas Day.  I think I am running out of time for wrapping gifts....... 

Safe and happy day to all.


----------



## drenee

Thank you. 

I have the IV in and now I'm waiting. 
deb


----------



## Jeff

Thinking of you, Deb.


----------



## lonestar

Good morning!

Deb- sending prayers.

Caracara- come on up.  We'll share bread, chili, queso, pie, etc.


----------



## Valmore Daniels

Good morning


----------



## Andra

Good Morning!
Deb, praying that your surgery goes well.
I don't think I trust my weather people right now - it stayed around 60 all day yesterday!  
I am heading for my parents' house when I get off today and will probably be away from the computer for several days, so Merry Christmas!


----------



## Leslie

Good morning everyone,

Snowy here in southern Maine this morning. I hope everyone has a happy Christmas Eve Eve.  

L


----------



## Jane917

No new snow last night, which is welcome, since we are soon heading out over 2 mountain passes to Portland, about 250 miles SW. It looks like a good day for traveling. It will be so good to see the kids, one wife, one fiance, one SO. I have EA Scrabble loaded in my K2 if we get house bound. 

Have a wonderful holiday weekend, KB friends.


----------



## Sandra Edwards

Morning!

Sandy


----------



## lonestar

Good morning everyone!  It's a busy day ahead.  It's raining now- Yay!

Have a safe and wonderful day.


----------



## Margaret

Good morning, everyone and merry Christmas Eve.  Deb, I hope that your procedure went well and your recovery is a quick one.  Happy Christmas to everyone!  Rnjoy the holiday!  Stay safe!


----------



## Leslie

Merry Christmas Eve everybody! 26 degrees and sunny this morning. I am off for a haircut and then to pick up our Bouche de Noel at the bakery. Tony is doing the grocery shopping, then we have presents to wrap! At least the tree is decorated...

Have a great day everyone!

L


----------



## Tip10

Morning Everybody.
Currently 32 here in St Louis -- snow coming today -- supposed to start about mid-day and snow the rest of the day -- 2-3 inches today and another inch or so tonight.  Be a white Christmas here. 

Hope to get the tree up today and the rest of the prep done -- really need to postpone Christmas for about a week to let me catch up but alas, we'll just go with where we're at and it'll be wonderful.  

Merry Christmas to All!


----------



## Geoffrey

Its chilly and overcast with rain expected this afternoon here in North Texas.  I have to run to the adult beverage store when it opens at 10 and then I'm done with planning and picking up all things Christmas.  Hurray!


----------



## Jeff

Good Christmas Eve morning, everyone. The temperature here is 52 and it won't get any warmer. No rain yet.


----------



## crebel

Good Morning.  It is snowing here now, very picturesque.  We did not get the heavy accumulation overnight that much of Iowa did.  DH helped get most of the wrapping done last night and we are looking forward to a quiet day today and tomorrow as kids won't be in for our Christmas until Sunday morning.

I wish you all the Joy of the Season.


----------



## Vegas_Asian

Morning. Off to work. At least I can use my free coffee coupon today


----------



## Valmore Daniels

Merry Christmas Eve Morning!


----------



## Annalog

Merry Christmas Eve morning to all. Baking, gift wrapping, and family time today.

A safe and joyful day to all.


----------



## drenee

Good morning. Merry Christmas Eve. 
Procedure went okay. They removed two areas. One was malignant and one not.
There was a bit of difficulty when they were placing the wires without giving me anything first. I can't even begin to describe the pain!!  The room started spinning and the next thing I know I was flat on my back with a cold cloth on my head.  A 20 minute procedure turned into 2 hours and I said ouch an awful lot. I will be having a conversation with the hospital about the procedural change. I have no clue who would make the decision that placing needles and wires in the breast does not require some sort of pain reducer.
Other than that I am feeling pretty good. 
Have a wonderful day, KB friends. 
deb


----------



## Jeff

Ouch, Deb. It hurts just reading your post.


----------



## Sean Sweeney

Morning all. Already went to breakfast and went shopping for supplies for a long weekend cooped up in the house.

Hope everyone enjoys their families tonight while I enjoy my Movie Marathon!!


----------



## Jeff

John Fitch V said:


> Hope everyone enjoys their families tonight while I enjoy my Movie Marathon!!


Between movies please be sure to spend a little time with your Kindleboards family, John.


----------



## Daniel Arenson

Morning all!


----------



## theaatkinson

This morning I was up early and making baklava. The kitchen smells divinely of honey and cinnamon. My presents are wrapped, the tree is lit, and my black lab is again staring at me hoping for a treat.

There's no snow--yet--but it is the season of miracles and after so much rain, I'm sure the weather angel will gift us a little by evening. 

Sigh. I so love the holidays

Merriest of festivities and peace to you all from a damp drizzly Nova Scotia


----------



## Aravis60

Good morning. I've been away for a few days, and missed KB good mornings. It is 27 this (late) morning and the high today is supposed to be 29. Earlier this week, they were prediciting a winter storm for today, but I think that they changed the forecast. Have a lovely Christmas Eve, everyone.


----------



## hidden_user

It 44 and sunny right now in Lower Alabama with a high expected of 57 WOooHOoo.
I'm just waiting to see if the mailman brings the nice Oberon cover I ordered for my Kindle.

Hope everyone has a wonderful day today and has their shopping done. Enjoy your time off if you get some and please tell all your family and friends I said Hello and you are doing fine   

~~~ Peace ~~~


----------



## loonlover

Good morning all.  It is 39 going to 40 with an 80% chance of precipitation.  Could be some flurries overnight.  Personally, I think that is forecast just to get the hopes up of people who want a white Christmas.

Hope everyone  has a great Christmas Eve.


----------



## crebel

Good Morning and Merry Christmas to all who celebrate the day!  Six inches of snow fell here yesterday so our Christmas is a lovely white.  Quiet day planned with family not coming in until tonight and tomorrow.

Every one have a safe, happy and blessed day.


----------



## Annalog

Good morning from southern Arizona.  On this Christmas morning in Benson it is 39 F headed to 69 F while in Tucson it is 52 F headed to 73 F. The day will be clear and dry.

Our daughter and granddaughters spent the night. After the girls went to bed, DD was Santa and I was Santa's helper. However, the girls made me promise to wake them so they could help me feed the chickens. They need to leave by 9 AM to visit others before heading home.

A safe and merry day to all. Enjoy your family whenever you can.


----------



## Margaret

Merry Christmas, everyone!  I slept in a little, but am still the first one up at my house.  I am sitting and enjoying the lighted tree, the wrapped gifts, and a cup of coffee - a lovely, peaceful start to the day.  Peace, health, and happiness to all of my Kindle Board friends!


----------



## Leslie

Good morning and Merry Christmas to everyone! 19 degrees and sunny here this morning. I need to make some onions and get started on my roast beef...after another cup of coffee. Have a great day, everybody!

L


----------



## loonlover

Good morning all.  As usual, I am the first one up.  I'm enjoying my coffee while spending a little time at KB.  I've sent Christmas greetings to friends in Georgia and am looking forward to a peaceful day.

To all who celebrate, a very Merry Christmas.  Hope it is a great day for everyone.


----------



## mlewis78

Good morning and Merry Christmas.  It's 26 here.  I'll be catching a train to NJ soon to spend the day with my brother and our mother.


----------



## Jeff

Merry Christmas. God bless us, every one.


----------



## caracara

Good morning all and Merry Christmas!

It rained here yesterday! Seeing as we are in a drought this is a very good thing.

Yesterday we spent 2.5 hrs driving to a get together then back home so we could be home for Christmas morning.  My Aunt and Uncle are coming, then we get to spend 2.5 hrs driving back to where we were last night this evening for another get together.  

Hope everyone has a wonderful, safe, happy day.


----------



## Andra

Good Morning and Merry Christmas from Yorktown, TX. It's currently 42 with a wind chill of 33. We had a cold front with rain blow through yesterday right before family started arriving. 
We have a lovely fire in the fireplace and I've got a cup of hot tea. What a great way to start the day. 

Deb, I'm sorry someone decided that pain killers were not necessary - go get them girl! But I know you are glad to have that part over.


----------



## Edward C. Patterson

Good Morning. God's mroining.

Christmas Day, 2010.
Edward C. Patterson


----------



## drenee

Good morning. Merry Christmas. 
It is snowing this morning. The squirrels are scurrying around the yard this morning looking for bird food. 
Have a wonderful day. 
deb


----------



## intinst

To all of you from Loonlover and I


----------



## Sean Sweeney

Good morning and Merry Christmas from yours truly, the Wonder Cat, and Lady Estee.

25 degrees and overcast here in the Commonwealth. No plans today, but more than likely I'm going to write. Or read. Flip a coin.


----------



## geoffthomas

Good Morning from Derwood, Maryland.
And a very Merry Christmas to everyone.
It is 29 here and we expect possibly 35.
But there are snow "flurries" in the air.
And some forecasts show this continuing through Monday.
Possible 0 to 5 inches accumulation.

Now that is what I call accurate forecasting.

Just sayin.....


----------



## Linda Cannon-Mott

Good morning from Alabama! Merry Christmas! Wishing everyone a blessed day. It is raiing and 38 here with snow in the forecast. 1/2 to 1 inch predicted. That is huge for us... it would be my first WHITE CHRISTMAS.


----------



## Sandra Edwards

Good morning! And Merry Christmas 

Sandy


----------



## Vegas_Asian

Merry christmas KB!!! Don't know the weather here but it's sunny and I smell bacon. Laters


----------



## Valmore Daniels

Merry Christmas !


----------



## loonlover

Good morning.  It is 31 and overcast with a slight chance of flurries.

Hope everyone enjoyed Christmas and has a great day after.  Happy Boxing Day to those who observe it.


----------



## NogDog

It's 9 AM, snow is on the way, and I've already been to the grocery store, descaled my Keurig (main reason I went to the store), and ordered connector hoses for the kitchen faucet I got for Xmas. I think maybe I'll go back to bed now.


----------



## Jeff

Good morning. It's 25 going toward 50, in the heart of Texas.


----------



## Edward C. Patterson

Good morning. Waiting for a predicted 12- 16 inches of snow. GloriOskee!

Edward C. Patterson


----------



## Margaret

Good morning, everyone!  No snow here yet, but plenty is expected (10 to 12 inches.)  I am happy that I have no place to go.  Stay warm and safe and enjoy your Sundays!


----------



## Leslie

Good morning everyone,

We are expecting snow this evening--about 4 to 6 inches. Just sort of grey and dreary now. A good day to take it easy...

L


----------



## intinst

Good morning everyone. Grey and dreary is a good description for Arkansas weather the last two days. No snow and little rain, but overcast and looking very much like a winter sky that could open up and pelt you with most anything at any time.


----------



## Valmore Daniels

Good morning!


----------



## Aravis60

It is not technically morning here, but good morning anyway. It is 26 degrees and spitting snow. We are only supposed to get a couple of inches over the next couple of days. Keep safe and warm, all of you in the path of the big snow storm. Have a good Sunday, everyone.


----------



## crebel

Good afternoon/evening.  Our server has been down since right after I made my good morning post yesterday.  Twenty-four hour KB withdrawal and probably missed a fun chat last night!

We celebrated Christmas today with DD, DS, DILs and first Christmas with a grandchild (11 months old).  A perfect day.  I hope everyone else had as happy a day as I have had.


----------



## Ann in Arlington

Good Morning -- we got, at best, a dusting of snow.  But it is cold.  And, apparently, windy.  Busy day today:  tax class this morning and funeral this evening.  Probably hit the grocery store in between.


----------



## Jeff

Good morning. Hope everyone is coping with the snow.


----------



## Margaret

Good morning, everyone!  We have around eight inches of snow in the Philadelphia area, but those to the east of us got quite a bit more.  My daughter just left for work, so I will be a bit nervous until I hear that she has made it in.  My younger daughter works in New Jersey so she was given the day off because of the weather.  My husband is on vacation this week and school is closed for me.  After the shoveling is finished, the three of us can stay indoors.  Stay safe if you have to venture outside and enjoy your Mondays.


----------



## telracs

Well, I TRIED to go to work today, but I can't even get out my front door.  The super hasn't shoveled and the snow drifts are up to my chest in some spots, so I'm going to go back to bed.


----------



## lonestar

Good morning everyone.  Have a wonderful day and be safe.


----------



## loonlover

Good morning all.  It is 14 at my back door with a clearing sky.  It will be slightly warmer than yesterday.

Today is therapy day again.  I believe it is helping.

To those with snow - stay safe.  Hope everyone has a good day.


----------



## Aravis60

Good morning. It is 25 and windy in my part of the Buckeye State this morning, although not as windy as last night. I tossed and turned all night long and only got a little under two hours of sleep, so I think that I'm going back to bed. Have a good day everyone.


----------



## Leslie

Good morning everyone,

We're having our first storm of the season. It doesn't seem like all that much snow...maybe six inches...but it's cold and windy and that makes it nasty. I guess I'll be staying home and keeping warm by the Jotul stove.

Have a great day everyone!

L


----------



## Andra

Good morning everyone. No snow here but it is a nippy 32. I have the day off and am re-dialing the doctor's office to see if I can get in today. I'm pretty sure I've got a sinus infection. Stay warm and be careful everyone.


----------



## Sean Sweeney

I'm channeling my Grouchy Smurf today. I hate snow.

25 degrees, supposedly. We got about a foot of snow, and I'm about 1/3 of the way finished with shoveling the walk. Doing it in thirds keeps me sane, and keeps my heart from exploding.


----------



## Annalog

Good morning from sourthern Arizona. Cloudy skies with highs around 60 F in Benson and Tucson. Rain predicted later in the week with a possibility of snow in Benson for Thursday. 

Stay safe and warm, especially those who are in the area of winter storms.


----------



## Some Writer Cat

Good morning from rainy and wet Oregon!


----------



## Valmore Daniels

Morning


----------



## crebel

Good Morning.  I am still have connection issues with our server, so we will see how long I can wander around the KB this morning.

Sunshine here this morning with a brisk 14 degrees.  Only about 6" of snow on the ground, nothing like the East Coast is getting.  Be safe you guys and gals!  Happy day to all.


----------



## crebel

Hmmm, last to post yesterday, first to post this morning - are you all avoiding me?

Good Morning, I hope the folks blasted with snow have made progress digging themselves out.  Weather is still cold here (17 this a.m.) with snow on the ground, but sounds like it is supposed to warm up to rain temperatures by New Year's Eve.

Everyone have a safe and happy day.


----------



## Jeff

Good morning, Chris, and everyone else. Its 46 with an expected high of 47, in the heart of Texas.


----------



## lonestar

Good morning everyone.  It's 40 degrees right now with mid 50s expected later.

Have a wonderful day and be safe.


----------



## caracara

Good morning all.

It is 47 here.
I'm off to swim practice, in an outdoor heated pool. So much fun getting out at the end.

My BF go a lovely graphite wifi only K3 for Christmas. Am I jealous? Yes as a matter of fact I am.
I have resisted this long, I'm not going to give in now, my K2 works wonderfully still.

Hope everyone has a lovely Tuesday.


----------



## loonlover

Good morning.  It is 26 and cloudy here.  May have rain by this evening and rain is predicted all day tomorrow.

Hope everyone snowed in is making progress digging out and everyone has a good day.


----------



## Aravis60

Good morning, everyone. It is 23 degrees and very gray and cloudy here this morning. Have a good Tuesday.


----------



## Valmore Daniels

Good morning!


----------



## Leslie

Good morning,

The storm is over but it is still windy. Lots of blue sky, though, which is nice to see after many days of grey. We only got about 6" of snow but it blew everywhere.

My co-worker desperately wanted a Kindle for Christmas and she got a DX so she is very happy. She seemed puzzled as to why it was so big, though. LOL.

L


----------



## telracs

Well, I managed to make it to work today.  Tale of two Boroughs....  Brooklyn streets still unplowed, and in many places (including in front of my apartment building), still unshoveled.  Manhattan, plowed down to the pavement, and almost all the sidewalks are completely shoveled.  Of course, the corners are still a problem, nobody clears wide enough pathways, but hey, you can't have everything, can you.

As Leslie said, nice to see some blue skies here also.


----------



## Sandra Edwards

Morning!


----------



## Andra

Well, it's not quite morning any more, but I got a late start today.
I'm back at work with not much of a voice thanks to the sinus infection... Luckily the parking lot is pretty bare - looks like a lot of folks took this week off.  Maybe I can get some progress made on some of my own projects this afternoon


----------



## Vegas_Asian

Already over caffeinated. I got my wallet back. A nice older woman's friend found it. She (in the med field) called the company I am certified through who contacted me (two weeks later) about my wallet. After a week and a half of phone tag, my friend, my dog, and I got it back today.


----------



## crebel

Good Morning.  We are going to warm up to the 40s today!  In Iowa!!  In December!!!

Scarlet, I hope you have an easier time getting to work today (unless you don't want to go to work, then use it as a perfectly good excuse to stay home).  Andra, I hope you are feeling better.  Jeff, thanks for the special good morning yesterday, it made my day.

Everybody have a safe and happy day.


----------



## Jeff

Good morning Kindleboards. The temperature in McGregor is currently 59. Our high today will be nearly 70.


----------



## theaatkinson

Good morning everyone.  Nova Scotia has a thin blanket of white stuff and it's minus five.  Seems as though the horrible storm we were expecting just missed us and the morning is very bright


----------



## Margaret

Good morning, everyone!  Andra, I must have caught your sinus infection (or maybe I gave it to you.)  I felt miserable all day yesterday, finally gave in and called the doctor who perscribed some meds and I feel much better today.  Enjoy your Wednesdays!


----------



## lonestar

Good morning!  It's 44 degrees now with fog.  We're expecting temperatures in the high 60s.  Wow, in late December!

Andra and Margaret- hope you feel better today.

Have a great day and be safe.


----------



## Edward C. Patterson

32 degrees here. I'm off this week, but need to travel to Princeton for a full physical exam (before my health insurance runs out on Friday). I wonder if I can still donate my body to science. There's certainly enough of it to around.  

Edward C. Patterson


----------



## loonlover

Good morning all.  It is 41 going to 49 with drizzly skies.  Chance of rain for most of the day - maybe some thunderstorms also.

Hope everyone has a great day.


----------



## Valmore Daniels

Good Morning


----------



## drenee

29 currently and going to be 32. Sun is shining now. 
Another day of nothing for me. This is getting tedious. 
Have a great Wednesday, KB friends. 
deb


----------



## intinst

Good Morning all. Been off since Christmas eve, but tomorrow is back to work for me. Still some things I should take care of, but did get a few of them done yesterday. Be safe everybody.


----------



## Andra

Good Day Everyone.
I missed the morning again - love codeine in cough medecine so I can sleep, but it's hard to get up on time!
I'm mostly better - still have a little cough and my voice cuts in and out.  I just have to get through the rest of today and tomorrow since I am off Friday and plan to sleep as much as I want 

Thanks for the feel better sentiments - I think they really help!  I hope all of you who are under the weather start feeling better soon!


----------



## drenee

Good morning. Freezing rain this morning. Thank goodness I can stay in another day. 
DD and her boyfriend coming this evening.  
Have a great Thursday, KB friends. 
deb


----------



## Margaret

Good morning, everyone!  It is only nineteen degrees outside, but we should be up to forty by this afternoon.
I am getting a haircut this morning, and will think about doing a lesson plan for next week later today.  I could get used to this whole vacation thing.  Enjoy your Thursdays!


----------



## Jeff

Good morning, everyone. It's 57 now and warming up to 75 later.


----------



## CaitLondon

Good Morning, Everyone:
Looking for some warmth in MidLand today and tomorrow, then back to the 30s. No snow yet, but storms predicted. 
I'm new to Kindleboards, and very much enjoying the learning process.

Best,
Lois Kleinsasser w/a CaitLondon.blogspot.com


----------



## Margaret

Welcome, Lois!


----------



## loonlover

Good morning.  It is 55 going to 65 with a slight chance of sprinkles.

Up early to get Intinst off to work but no point in going back to bed as I have an appointment for my annual physical at 9:00.

Hope all have a good day.


----------



## lonestar

Good morning!  It's a warm morning in north Texas- 56 degrees.  We're expecting temperatures in the 70s for the day.  Temperatures will begin to drop before the weekend.

Have a great day and be safe.


----------



## drenee

Welcome, Lois. 
deb


----------



## Leslie

Good morning everyone,

Welcome, Lois. Glad to have you here.

It's a very chilly 10 degrees in southern Maine this morning, but lots of sun is pouring in through the window, keeping me nice and warm. It's also good for my SAD!

Have a great Thursday, everyone!

L


----------



## Valmore Daniels

Good morning


----------



## Aravis60

Good morning! It is 34 degrees outside and I am happy to say that the high is supposed to be in the 40s. It has been so cold here for the last several weeks that temps in the 40s seem almost tropical.   Have a good Thursday, everyone.


----------



## crebel

Good Morning and welcome Lois!  I am on "vacation" at my sister's home until Sunday.  I slept in until 8:30 (way late for me) after playing spider solitaire until 3 a.m.  We did a little shopping yesterday and I found everything I wanted.  A late breakfast of ham and biscuits is almost ready, yum.

Safe and happy day to all.


----------



## Andra

Morning all. I'm starting to feel a little better but my cough is worse. Weird.  We are heading to 70 degrees today.


----------



## crebel

I forgot the obligatory weather report.  We are going to reach the 50s today and the snow will be completely gone before it starts to get cold again on New Year's Day!  Woo Hoo on today's temperatures!!


----------



## libbyfh

Fog here in Chicago this morning. And an earthquake! Supposedly in Indiana but you could feel it in Barrington. I'm on the NOrth Shore... didn't feel a thing. Did anyone ?


----------



## Sean Sweeney

Hi all... been a few days since I've been able to sit down and post. We've had a crazy couple of weeks here, especially with the snowstorm and Grandpa's passing.

We said our first round of good byes to Grandpa on Tuesday. We'll have another in the spring for the interment. 

And it's a beautiful day here in the Commonwealth!!! 42 degrees!! I should wear shorts.


----------



## Annalog

Welcome Lois!

Good early afternoon from southern Arizona. I drove through freezing rain today and currently it is a degree warmer in Benson (40 F) than in Tucson (39 F). The high is projected to be 42 F. Today southern Arizona is NOT sunny.  Some snow is predicted in the valleys with maybe an inch or two in the foothills. The Catalina mountains already have snow visible half way down. I am staying at my Mom's tonight and will not be driving home until the storm has passed the highway.

Stay safe and warm.


----------



## Margaret

Good morning, everyone!  It is still dark outside, but already up to thirty degrees in the Philadelphia area.  We should see tempersatures over forty today and a dry evening for all of the New Year's Eve party goers.  I am taking a friend to breakfast in honor of her birthday today, and then I want to get some school work done - Monday is just around the corner.  Enjoy the last few hours of 2010.


----------



## drenee

Good Morning. It is 41 already this morning. Rain headed our way for late tonight or tomorrow. 
Laundry and packing for work next week on my to do list today. 
Please be careful if you are going out this evening. And have fun. 
deb


----------



## lonestar

Good morning.  Have a great day and be safe.


----------



## crebel

Good Morning.  Rainy and sleeting here this a.m.  We have no intention of leaving the house or getting out of our pjs today. A wonderful Ravensberger puzzle of a library, food and football are the plan of the day.
  
We actually used our horns and party hats at midnight last night to celebrate the beginning of the last day of 2010.  It has not been a year I am sorry to see end.  John, I hope there was peace and even joy in the memories saying goodbye to your grandpa {{hugs}}.

Everyone have a safe and happy day.


----------



## loonlover

Good morning all.  It is 62 going to 70, then dropping back into the 60s by evening.  Chance of thunder storms all day with temperatures dropping to below 40 overnight.  Sounds like a good day for staying inside.

Hope everyone has a safe and enjoyable New Year's Eve.


----------



## Jeff

Happy New Year's Eve. It's 62 in McGregor, Texas.


----------



## sixnsolid

Good Morning from sunshiny but still snowy Long Island.

We will be to home today with four out of six kiddos. The flu has flattened us. I'm seriously thinking of not sending my littles back to school
next week so we can catch up on all the fun we missed over the sick holiday break.

Can't say I will feel too badly about putting 2010 to bed. I have the highest hopes for 2011.

Happy and prosperous New Year's wishes to all


----------



## Daniel Arenson

Morning everyone.


----------



## Leslie

Good morning everyone,

Happy New Year's Eve. Sunny and bright in Maine this morning. It's supposed to be warm today (40s) and even warmer tomorrow. A great start to the new year!

Have a safe and happy day today, my friends.

L


----------



## Valmore Daniels

Morning, Happy New Year's Eve!


----------



## Aravis60

Good morning, everyone. It is 43 degrees right now and the high today is supposed to be 50. There might even be a little sunshine. I'm planning on staying home for most of the day today and have already stocked up on snacks for tonight. Have a great New Year's Eve and stay safe.


----------



## geoffthomas

Good Morning from Derwood, Maryland.
It is 36 going up to perhaps 50+.
And it might just rain.

This is at least 20 degrees warmer than just a couple of days ago.
But the warming trend will not last.

Have a great New Year's Eve.


----------



## Jane917

Good morning from central Washington state where it is sunny and 7 degrees! Happy New Year to all, and have a safe weekend!


----------



## intinst

Good morning. (barely) At least Monday I am back on 2nd shift. Have not been, am not now, nor will ever be a morning person. Ask LL.  Looks like we will be able oi stay in most of the day, which works out well with the weather. Be careful and be safe, those of you who are going out tonight.


----------



## Sandra Edwards

Morning!


----------



## Andra

Well, as usual this week, it's not morning any more...
But I enjoyed sleeping in until I wanted to get up 
DH and I are going to a party at the dance studio tonight.  It's BYOB (they provide the setups and the noshes and the balloons at midnight).  It should be a lot of fun.  And the best part is that it's pretty close to the house so we should be able to avoid a lot of crazies.
I too will be glad to see the end of 2010 - and I have high hopes for 2011.


----------



## lonestar

Good morning and Happy New Year!

Have a wonderful day and be safe.


----------



## Leslie

Good morning everyone,

I am very well rested on this first day of 2011 because I went to bed at 9:15. I am such a party animal! LOL. Seriously, I had a busy week and by last night, I just crashed. But that's good because I am bright eyed and bushy tailed this morning and ready to face 2011 with a happy and positive attitude.

Have a great day, and year, everyone...

L


----------



## drenee

Leslie, I can feel your energy. Good for you. 

The temp went up to 60 here yesterday. Amazing. Raining this morning. It's currently 53, and it looks like that's going to be the high. Raining and I swear I heard a bird singing this morning. Maybe that means good luck for the new year. 
deb


----------



## loonlover

Good morning and Happy New Year.  39 going to 49 today with partly cloudy skies.  Though at the moment I don't see any of those partly sunny skies.

Hope everyone has a great day and a good beginning to 2011.


----------



## Edward C. Patterson

Good morning and Happy New Year from Lehigh Valley, Pa, where the "sun came up like thunder, from China 'cross the bay." (forgive me Rudyard, but I couldn't help it).  

Edward C. Patterson


----------



## Jeff

Happy New Year, everyone. It's 40 going to be 56 later today, deep in the heart of Texas.


----------



## Jane917

Good morning! Happy New Year! It is 5 degrees here this morning. I am wide awake since I went was asleep by 10PM and got up at 7:30am. Leslie and I must have gone to the same party.


----------



## Daniel Arenson

Morning everyone.


----------



## Annalog

Happy New Year and good morning from southern Arizona. After a low of 13 F outside, it has warmed up to 21 F on the way to 48 F in Benson. (Low in chicken coop was 23 F and is now 26 F.) Tucson had a warmer night but the high should be about the same. Clear night with partly cloudy day today.

My sister and I spent most of yesterday working outside at our Mom's house clearing fallen branches, a broken ocotillo, tree branches over the roof, etc. in preparation for her "brush and bulky" trash pickup in a few days. By the time I returned home, ate dinner, and watched a movie with DH (_How to Train Your Dragon_), I was ready to crash. I went to bed just after 9 PM and did not get up until 8 AM this morning.

Stay safe and have a wonderful 1-1-11.


----------



## Valmore Daniels

Good morning - and just remember: this is the first day of the rest of your life!  Enjoy it to the fullest!


----------



## Aravis60

Good morning (at least for another minute here)! Happy New Year! I hope you all have a great start to 2011.


----------



## intinst

Good morning and Happy New Year to all!


----------



## Vegas_Asian

No hang over!!! just some dry mouth. The dogs were sleeping on me, but no headache.


----------



## Sandra Edwards

Good Morning! Wishing everyone in Kindle Land a prosperous 2011 

Sandy


----------



## Leslie

Good morning,

Warm and foggy here this morning. Have a great Sunday everyone!

L


----------



## luvmy4brats

Good morning! Looks to be a cloudy/rainy day here on MDs eastern shore... Good day to stay inside, watch football, and read... 

Hppy New Year Everybody!


----------



## loonlover

Good morning all.  20 degrees going to 43.  Looks to be a pretty day, just a little on the cool side.

Hope everyone has a good day.


----------



## lonestar

Good morning.  It's cold here- 22 degrees.  There was a beautiful sunrise.  What a great gift.

Have a great day and be safe.


----------



## Jane917

5 degrees here this morning, on its way to an expected 20 degrees. I will savor my last day of this 2 week vacation.


----------



## Jeff

Good morning, all. Unpleasantly cold here this morning. Hope everyone has a great day.


----------



## Sandra Edwards

Morning.


----------



## Valmore Daniels

Good morning all


----------



## Andra

Well, I've missed the morning AGAIN.  I'm not sure how I'm going to function tomorrow when I have to get up with the alarm at 5:30AM.  I've turned into a night owl who likes to sleep in 
It's still pretty cold here and I'm contemplating building a fire...
Happy New Year everyone!


----------



## geoffthomas

Good Morning from beautiful downtown Derwood, Maryland.
It is mid-40s and that is the high.
Some rain.

Went to see TRON (the Legacy).


----------



## Annalog

Good afternoon from southern Arizona. Our water pipes were frozen again this morning; forgot to leave the far faucet dripping slowly. The low was 14 F. Pipes are thawed now and I am doing laundry.

Have a wonderful day.


----------



## Margaret

Good morning, everyone!  Winter temperatures are back in the Philadelphia area after our balmy weekend.  The highs are expected to reach the mid-thirties today, but it should be sunny.  It is the first day back to school for me and I will be going to the hospital to visit my Mom at the end of the school day.  Enjoy your Mondays!


----------



## Aravis60

Good morning, everyone. It is really hard to get back into my normal routine today after being off for almost a month.   It is a very chilly 14 degrees this morning, and the high is supposed to be 36. Margaret, hope your mom is okay. Have a great first Monday of 2011.


----------



## geoffthomas

Good Morning everyone.
So getting back to work in 2011 feels just like 2010.
It is 25 with an expected high of around 40.

Enjoy your day.


----------



## Jeff

It's 39 going up to 62, deep in the heart of Texas. Good morning, everyone.


----------



## tsilver

Good morning everyone.  Decatur GA's weather will be around 50 today.  Wishing you all lots of sales.


----------



## Leslie

Good morning everyone,

We had a dusting of snow overnight so everything looks clean and fresh. Highs in the 30s today with lots of sun. Have a great day everyone!

L


----------



## loonlover

Good morning.  It is 20 going to 50.

Hope everyone has a great day.


----------



## kindleworm

Good morning.  It is 24 degrees and sunny in West Chicago.


----------



## Valmore Daniels

g'mornin'


----------



## lonestar

Good morning everyone.  I haven't checked the forecast but the sunrise was glorious.  It's going to be a great day.

Have a wonderful day and be safe.


----------



## crebel

Good Morning.  The weather is cold (18 going to 30), but sunny.  Vacation is over and laundry awaits.

Everyone have a safe and happy day.


----------



## Andra

Good Morning Everyone!
It's 45 and cloudy here with the high expected to be in the low 60s.
We have dance classes tonight including an Intermediate Country Western Swing.  Yay!!!
I hope you all have a great day!


----------



## Susan in VA

Good morning all, and* happy birthday Geoff!!*


----------



## caracara

Good morning all.

Last day of Christmas Break. 
We had swim practice all last week and this morning. It is cold out there, I don't care what the thermometer says, wet swimsuit equal cold.

Hope everyone has a fantastic Monday.


----------



## Annalog

Happy Birthday Geoff!

Good morning from southern Arizona where it is currently a sunny 50 F and it might make it to 60 F.

Hope your Monday is wonderful.


----------



## Margaret

Good morning, everyone!  It is a chilly and dark 28 degrees outside.  Lonestar, keep enjoying those sunrises! Geoff, I hope your birthday was a good one.  You share the day with my middle daughter.  It looks as though work and viisting the hospital will be my pattern for quite a while.  My Mom has made some progress though.  She was sitting in a chair, but still very confused and disoriented.  I am fortunate that the hospital is close by and the school day ends fairly early.  Enjoy your Tuesdays!


----------



## Aravis60

Good morning! It is 29 degrees outside this morning and the high is supposed to be almost 40. Happy belated birthday to Geoff. Margaret, hang in there. (hugs) Those daily hospital visits are tough. Have a very nice Tuesday, everyone.


----------



## Leslie

Good morning,

Cold here in Maine this morning and I am running late. More later!

L


----------



## loonlover

Good morning all.  It is cloudy and 35 this morning.  Should clear some and go to 50 again.

Hope everyone has a good day.


----------



## lonestar

Good morning.

Happy belated birthday Geoff.

Margaret- sending prayers for your Mom and you.

Have a wonderful day everyone and be safe.


----------



## Valmore Daniels

good morning


----------



## caracara

Good morning all.
It is 51 in Central Texas.

I have to go back to school today, darn.
Only 12 swim practices till Districts after which Seniors don't have to come.
And only 143 total days till Graduation.

Hope everyone has a wonderful Tuesday.


----------



## Andra

Happy Tuesday!
It's 54 and cloudy here.  I'm trying to get everything together for DH's birthday this weekend.  I think I waited a little late 
Geoff, I hope your day was special yesterday.
Margaret, glad to hear that your mom is making good progress.
Have a great day!


----------



## Jeff

Good morning from deep in the heart of Texas where it's 52 going to 62.


----------



## geoffthomas

Good Morning on a crisp Tuesday.
Thank you for all the Birthday wishes here and in other threads.
I reckon that every day I wake up is a blessing.  No problems - just is.
So I did have a wonderful day.

And am still working on the big proposal.
It is cold here and going to get colder this weekend.

Be good to yourself today.


----------



## Annalog

Good morning from southern Arizona. It was 21 F when I left for work on this sunny day.

I hope everyone has a safe and happy Tuesday.


----------



## Margaret

Good morning, everyone!  Enjoy your Wednesdays!


----------



## Aravis60

Good morning! It is 18 degrees this morning in the Buckeye State. The high is supposed the be 33. Have a good Wednesday. (I actually had to check the calendar to see which day of the week it is!)


----------



## Leslie

Good morning,

Very chilly here this morning...15 degrees. This is one of those mornings I need to go warm up the car before I head out. 

Have a great Wednesday everyone!

L


----------



## Sean Sweeney

Morning everyone! A bright, sunny day here in the Commonwealth.... but it's bleedin' cold!!! We had some very nice days over the weekend here, but now it's back to the regular frigidness of the northeast, right Leslie?

Bank run, grocery shopping, some laundry, and writing today. Crossed 75K yesterday in the WIP! Less than 15K to my minimum goal, and then we'll go from there.


----------



## lonestar

A cold 32 degrees this morning.  It just feels colder today.

Have a great day and be safe.


----------



## Andra

Happy Wednesday!
It's 57 and sunny in my little part of Texas today.
According to the weather watch I got yesterday we do have some Arctic air heading our way though.  This may be the last day of shirt-sleeve weather that we have for a bit 
We did two dance classes last night and then stayed for part of the Studio Party where they open up all the rooms and turn on the dance-floor lighting and play different kinds of music.  It was a lot of fun.
I hope you all have a great day!


----------



## Valmore Daniels

Good morning


----------



## Jeff

Good morning, Kindleboards. Don't know how it can be 10 degrees warmer where Andra lives. *grumble* *grumble*


----------



## Andra

Jeff said:


> Good morning, Kindleboards. Don't know how it can be 10 degrees warmer where Andra lives. *grumble* *grumble*


Where Andra works 
You can come visit if you want...


----------



## loonlover

Good morning.  Temps in the mid-forties with a slight chance of rain in the AM.  Haven't seen any - don't really expect any to fall.

Hope everyone has a great Wednesday.


----------



## Margaret

Good morning, everyone!  I am on my way to a morning meeting.  Enjoy your Thuirsdays!  (This week has seemed a month long.)


----------



## Edward C. Patterson

16 degrees and brrrr in the Lehigh Valley, PA. Good morning all.

Edward C. Patterson


----------



## Leslie

Margaret said:


> Good morning, everyone! I am on my way to a morning meeting. Enjoy your Thuirsdays! (This week has seemed a month long.)


I know. It's tough when you have to work five whole days, isn't it? LOL.

Morning all. Chilly here this morning--16 or so. Have a good Thursday everyone.

L


----------



## Aravis60

Good morning, everyone. It is 24 degrees this morning and cloudy. Looks like we might have a little bit of snow headed our way over the next few days, but nothing major. Is it Friday yet? I am ready for the weekend, although I really only have Sunday off this week. Have a good Thursday.


----------



## loonlover

Good morning all.  High of 56 today - looks like it will be a pretty day.

Hope it is a great day for everyone.


----------



## Valmore Daniels

Good morning


----------



## Jeff

Is it spring yet? Good morning, everyone. Hope you have a terrific day.


----------



## lonestar

Good morning everyone.  It's a beautiful day today but the weather thing on my phone is sending warnings for cold temperatures starting this weekend and lasting for several days.  Brrr!  This house can be so drafty.  I'll be staying by the fireplace with my Kindle during those days.

Have a wonderful day and be safe.


----------



## Annalog

Good morning from southern Arizona. Due to overcast and cloudy skys overnight, this morning is the first day this week that I did not need to scrape ice or frost from the windshield of my car.  High in the mid 60s today.

Have a safe and terrific Thursday.


----------



## Andra

Happy Thursday!
I woke up this morning and could barely move. My lower back was just screaming. I'm not sure what I did - hip action on some new dances, water aerobics or maybe I just slept wrong. A muscle relaxer, some ibuprofen and 6 hours later I can move if I'm careful. I'm attending a Technology Expo today so all I have to do is sit up straight 
It was 56 and sunny as I drove over here. 
New Big Bang Theory tonight!


----------



## crebel

Good afternoon since I didn't make it in time for good morning.  Flurries here today.

Everyone have a safe day.


----------



## Margaret

Good morning, everyone!  Leslie, did I detect sarcasm in your post?  Andra, I hope your bak iis feeling better.  We are expecting snow here, but nothing has started yet and I think we are only getting from one to three inches.  The temperature has already reached a balmy thirty degrees.  Mom is in the hospital's rehab section, which is a little like boot camp.  I am not sure if this will work out, but so far (one day) she has held her own and done what they have asked of her for the most part.  Enjoy your Fridays!


----------



## loonlover

Good morning all.  34 degrees going to near 60 today.

Up early as I am working today.  Maybe they will be through with the construction at the arena by the end of the month.

Hope today is a great start to the weekend for everyone.


----------



## lonestar

Good morning from north Texas.  It's going to be a warm day- 66 degrees.  We are expecting cold weather to arrive perhaps tonight and it will be several days of cold.  I've got an embroidery group meeting today and am looking forward to it.

Have a great day and be safe.


----------



## Leslie

No, Margaret, no sarcasm! After two weeks of short weeks (first the Christmas holiday, then New Year's), the first full work week of the New Year always seems very long to me. Back when they created Martin Luther King day--I didn't really see the point of it as a holiday. But now, having a 3-day weekend three weeks into the year seems like a fine idea to me! LOL

Chilly again today--15. Lots to do today and as usual, I am running late. Have a great Friday everyone!

L


----------



## caracara

Good morning all.

I finally got out of bed early enough to get on here!
It is 37 out today.

Today should be our last hard practice for high school swimming, we start tapering next week! I excited!

Hope everyone has a terrific Friday!


----------



## Valmore Daniels

Good morning!


----------



## Aravis60

Good morning! All of the schools around here are on a 2-hour delay, so I got to sleep in this morning.   The Weather Channel says that it is only 16 outside but my outdoor thermometer says that it is 24. Feels more like 24 to me. Looks like we might be getting some more snow this weekend. Have a great Friday, everyone.


----------



## Jeff

It's only 40 right now but going to be 71 later today. Good morning, everyone.


----------



## Andra

TGIF!
It's 46 and sunny here and we are supposed to get to the low 70s this afternoon.
My back is OK as long as I don't move.  I took a muscle relaxer and a big pain pill last night so I could sleep and today I have my heating pad in my chair.  We're supposed to go dancing tonight and I am determined to go - sore back or not!
DH's birthday is Sunday so I am also getting last-minute things done for it.
Have a wonderful day!


----------



## crebel

A late good morning to all and also good morning for Saturday until Wednesday.  DH and I will be heading to Petersburg, VA tomorrow for the funeral of a dear friend that died in her sleep Wednesday morning.  I had talked to her on the phone for an hour and a half on Tuesday (as we did every Tuesday for years) and it doesn't seem real that she is gone.  I am grateful our last words to each other were "I love you".

Anyway, we will be home Tuesday night and I will check back in on Wednesday morning (I'll be in and out today).  Remember to tell the special people in your life how much they mean to you on a regular basis, because you never know when it will be the last chance you get.  On that note, all of you, my KB friends, have become very special to me and thank you for being a part of my "family".

Safe and happy day to all.

Chris


----------



## loonlover

Good morning.

I'm up way too early for a Saturday and I've already been up for almost an hour.

We're heading to Kansas today.  My 91 year old mother is not expected to live much longer.  My brother is there so we are going up to begin the process of emptying her apartment at the assisted living center.  She has been enrolled in hospice - we'll just take everything one day at a time.

Hope everyone enjoys their Saturday.


----------



## Margaret

Good morning, everyone!  Loonlover, my thoughts and prayers are with you and your family.  Have a safe trip!  We should get a little more snow here to add to the inch that fell yesterday.  Nothing major is expected for the weekend though.  I want to get a few things done around the house and then I am heading up to the hospital to see my Mom.  Enjoy your Saturdays!


----------



## geoffthomas

Good Morning from Derwood, Maryland.
It is 27 now with an expected high of 32.
Some form of snow flurries, etc. possible all day.

Have a wonderful day all.


----------



## Aravis60

Good morning, everyone. It is a chilly 16 degrees and we got some more snow last night. I have an all-day seminar and I really wish that I was going back to bed.   LL, sorry to hear about your mother. Hospice was fantastic with my grandfather, and I've only ever heard good things about them in other places as well. Have a good Saturday, all.


----------



## Leslie

Good morning everyone,

Thoughts and prayers to everyone for everything they are going through. Dreary and grey this morning. Typical Maine winter weather. I am off for a facial so spa time will be a nice treat for me.

Have a great day everyone,

L


----------



## Edward C. Patterson

Loonlover, you are in my thoughts and prayers. God bless and watch over you.

Edward C. Patterson


----------



## Valmore Daniels

Good morning


----------



## Andra

Good Morning Friends.
It's sunny and 45 here in Cedar Park today and we are supposed to hit 60.  We have rain in the forecast for tonight and tomorrow morning and then we are supposed to get an "arctic blast" bringing the temps way down (for us  )
DH is at Cousin Cara's swim meet this morning and I'm heading to Zumba class.  Then I have to pick up his birthday cake and take a nap.  We have a holiday party to attend tonight.
Loonlover, thoughts and prayers to you and your family.  We had hospice for several of my grandparents and they were wonderful.  
Margaret, praying for your mother's recovery as well.
Stay warm and safe everyone.


----------



## Jane917

Good morning! It is 20 degrees, and should move up to mid 30s. Still a lot of thawing to do around here. Not much planned for the weekend.


----------



## Jeff

Good morning and best wishes to everyone.


----------



## intinst

Good morning to all. See LL's post for what going on with us this weekend. I hope the weather doesn't give us too much problems.


----------



## Sandra Edwards

Morning!


----------



## CaitLondon

I'm finding that this Amish style heater and my fireplace make me want to stay close to them, while my office is in the far room. We're expecting snow this next week, so I'm all stocked up with writing work and vittles, TP and coffee. 

I love the morning, smarter then, but seem to fade off in the afternoons and by evening, there's not a brain cell left. Anyone else like that?

Try traveling, rooming at a conference with a sluggy evening person, when you're all chipper in the a.m. This a.m. I finalized a new cover for Kindle, finally happy with the results. Takes some time...
****


----------



## lonestar

Been traveling or meeting all day.  Very belated Good Morning.


----------



## lonestar

We made it home at a late hour for us and now I am wound up from the day and not sleepy.  So good morning again.  You are not seeing double.

Have a wonderful day and be safe.


----------



## Margaret

Good morning, everyone!  It is twenty-three degrees outside and not expected to get much above the freezing point today.  Most of our roads have been cleared from yesterday's snow showers, but I aam sure there will be plenty of icey patches, so I am not looking forward to going out.  However, church, food shopping, and a hospital visit await, so I had better get moving.  Enjoy, your Sundays!  P.S.  CaitLondon - I am also a "morning" person and my entire family consists of people who start to function at about noon.  We tend to drive one another crazy.


----------



## Leslie

Good morning everyone,

Overnight we got a little dusting of snow. Enough to cover up the dirty yucky looking stuff but not enough to warrant a shovel. Works for me!

L


----------



## Aravis60

It is a very cold 6 degrees outside right now. The sun is shining and it is only supposed to get up to 25 today. House cleaning, school work, and grocery shopping on the schedule for today. Have a great Sunday, everyone.


----------



## CaitLondon

Good Morning!
Every time it snows, or there is a forecast of such or freezing rain, such as we have now in MO, I think of when I worked at my "steady paycheck" job, some 10 miles from my house. Curvy, hilly MO Ozarks miles. Scary in bad driving weather. Get the car warmed up (enclosed a carport into a garage, which was blessing for anyone who's ever scraped car windows). Placed weights over the wheel base in back, dressed warm, stuff in the back seat, poured coffee into a travel cup and made sure my winter gloves were on. I hate touching cold steering wheels and gas pumps. Then settle in for a slow, careful drive while avoiding some idiot who doesn't know about winter driving. Then, some days, it was just more prudent to call in and take a vacation day, "can't make it down my hill". Always carried that kitty litter for getting stuck and never needed it. So now, I stand at the window and watch it snow and think about that drive. Talked to a couple of friends who also left that job and they think the same thing, about how much they feared that drive.


----------



## caracara

Good morning all.

LL my prayers are with you.

It is raining. We are still in a drought, the rain is much needed. No chance of snow, not cold enough.

Hope everyone has a wonderful Sunday.


----------



## Jeff

Good morning, everyone. Dreary weather here. Blah.


----------



## Andra

Good Morning Everyone!

HAPPY BIRTHDAY to my DH Duane (aka kadac00) - love you lots!

It rained overnight and it's still raining.  We're going to do fun stuff for the birthday boy all day - movie, brunch, party...

I hope all of you have a great day!


----------



## intinst

Hello all. LL's mother passed away last night. We are in Winfield KS. Won't be many posts for a while. Hope everyone else has a better day.


----------



## Jeff

Sorry, II. Please offer my condolences to LL.


----------



## Valmore Daniels

Good morning - my thoughts to LL.


----------



## Jane917

23 degrees here and lightly snowing. Looks like it will fall for a while. 

Condolences to LL and family.


----------



## B-Kay 1325

Good Morning, this has been a sad weekend in lots of different ways, LL I'm very sorry for your loss.  Everyone remember to tell those you hold dear that you love them.


----------



## Annalog

LL, condolences to you and your family.

Good afternoon from southern Arizona on this sad weekend. I agree with B-Kay. Appreciate your loved ones whenever you can.


----------



## geoffthomas

It is a very cold day here in Maryland. No snow, just cold.
I went out and took down the Christmas lights before it does snow.
Cold business that - ladders and all.

So sorry about LL's mother, II. But her life was long and she is at rest now.

Just sayin....


----------



## Margaret

Good morning, everyone!  It is a cold and dark morning, but no snow is in our forcast for today, and we should see some sun as the day goes on.  My husband took down the Christmas decorations while I was at the hospital yesterday and saved me a lot of work.  Enjoy your Mondays!


----------



## Annalog

Good morning from southern Arizona. The lows are in the mid 30s and the high should be around 60 F with skies that are sunny to partly cloudy.

Take care and I hope your day is a good one.


----------



## Jeff

Good morning, everyone. The weather forecast says ice pellets. I have no idea what that means.


----------



## Sean Sweeney

Jeff said:


> Good morning, everyone. The weather forecast says ice pellets. I have no idea what that means.


I hope you have nowhere to go today, Jeff. Drive slow.

Cold as ice here this morning. 21 degrees. So glad I don't have to leave the house for anything today. Writing away in a little bit.


----------



## Jeff

Thank you, John. I suspected that you or Leslie would know what ice pellets are.


----------



## Aravis60

Good morning. It is a cold 9 degrees this morning, and the high is supposed to be 28. Looks like we might be getting a winter storm tomorrow. I feel like I might be getting a cold. It would be nice to curl up on the couch with my kindle and a cup of tea and not go anywhere today, but I have to work all day and go to class tonight, so that won't be happening. 

LL, so sorry to hear about your loss.


----------



## Leslie

Jeff said:


> Thank you, John. I suspected that you or Leslie would know what ice pellets are.


They're another one of those new, made up weather terms, like "wintry mix." Growing up we never had "a wintry mix" come out of the sky. Now it happens all the time. Same with ice pellets.

Meanwhile, it's 22 degrees and just dreary. No wintry mix, ice pellets or snow is predicted.

Have a great Monday everyone!

L


----------



## geoffthomas

Good Morning from Derwood, Maryland.
It is 21 and not sure if it will break 32 today.
Snow (or something) tomorrow evening.
Back to work.


----------



## Valmore Daniels

Good morning


----------



## lonestar

Good morning.  Brrrr!  It's cold in north Texas.  We missed the solid precipitation yesterday- had light rain only.  It's 27 degrees now and will get to 14 degrees tonight.  I plan to stay indoors by the fire and read as much as I can.

Have a great day and be safe.


----------



## Margaret

Good morning, everyone!  It is only 18 degrees outside and it feels even colder.  We should be getting snow this afternoon into tomorrow.  I am hoping to make it to the hospital after school for a quick visit.  Enjoy your Tuesdays - and keep safe and warm!


----------



## Aravis60

Good morning. 22 degrees with a winter weather advisory this morning. Too bad the snow couldn't have come last night. I wouldn't have minded a day off today.


----------



## lonestar

Good morning!  It's 18 degrees.  Brrr!

Have a great day and be safe.


----------



## Jeff

Good morning. It's 26 here in McGregor. Not quite as Brrr as LoneStar.


----------



## Leslie

Good morning,

It's a chilly 12 degrees here this morning, but sunny. Have a great Tuesday, everyone!

L


----------



## caracara

Good morning all.

It is 26 here, plenty cold for me.

Hope everyone has a splendid Tuesday.


----------



## Valmore Daniels

Good morning


----------



## Sean Sweeney

Morning, all. 20 degrees in the Commonwealth. I'm seriously going to commit arson to stay warm.... kidding!

Just read about LL's loss. My condolences to LL and intinst. God bless.


----------



## Annalog

Good morning. It is currently 23 F in Benson and 39 F in Tucson with sunny skys. The afternoon is predicted to be partly cloudy and in the mid 60s.

Hope your Tuesday is a good one.


----------



## geoffthomas

Good Morning from Derwood, Md.
It is now 30 and that is almost as warm as it is going to get.
We are supposed to get the back-end of the Eastcoast snowstorm today.
Which for us means very little precip. - around 1 to maybe 3 inches at most.

Have a safe day.


----------



## Andra

Happy Tuesday from Austin, TX where we are currently 30 degrees and dreary.  This counts as really freakin' cold for us.  I had the day off yesterday and just hung out around the house.
LL, my condolences and prayers to your family.
Stay warm everyone.


----------



## loonlover

Its not morning, but greetings anyway.

Thanks to everyone for their kind thoughts.  The funeral went well and we feel my mother is at peace.

Tomorrow we finish packing up her apartment and then will head for home on Thursday.  Our oldest son will still be here tomorrow and will help us finish.

Hope everyone is having a great evening.


----------



## Jeff

Thanks for checking in, LL. Our thoughts are with you.


----------



## Jeff

Ha, talking to myself today.

Good morning, everyone. It's 21 in the heart of Texas and won't get warmer than 41. Have a good one/


----------



## Leslie

Good morning, 

Snowing here in southern Maine today. This looks like a major storm--they are predicting 12 inches or more. 22 degrees right now. I'm hunkered down at my kitchen table for the day. 

Happy Wednesday everyone!

L


----------



## lonestar

Good morning everyone.  It's 21 degrees right now.  Brr!

Have a great day and be safe.

Prayers for you loonlover.


----------



## crebel

Good Morning from snowy Iowa.  After only 1 cancelled flight and 2 delayed flights, we made it from Richmond VA back to Des Moines late last night and spent the night at my sister's house.  I don't think we will have any trouble getting home to Ottumwa later this morning.  4 degrees here with windchill at -14.  

LL and II were in my thoughts throughout the weekend.  I am sorry for your loss, but thankful for your Mom's long life and that she is at peace.

Everyone have a safe and happy day.

p.s.  I left my K1 on a seat at Ohare airport last Saturday, it has not turned up, but I am now the happy owner of Radar2, a K3 wi-fi.  Thank goodness I had it yesterday!


----------



## Margaret

Good morning, everyone!  Our snow stopped sometime during the night and we only got about five inches or so.  That was enough to give us a snow holiday for today.  I have already used the snow blower on our driveway and sidewalk, everyone else in the house has left for work, and I have a nice cozy day ahead of me. Safe travels to LL, Intinst, and Crebel.  Enjoy your Wednesdays!


----------



## geoffthomas

Good Morning from Derwood, Maryland.
Well we got our 1 inch (maybe) of snow.
I have the luxury of working from home today so I don't know how this has affected the traffic.
But in the Nation's Capital, weather always affects the traffic.
I could not afford to waste the time in regular traffic today, much less a weather-snarl.

Have a great day.


----------



## Annalog

Good morning from southern Arizona. It is 33 F in Benson and 42 F in Tucson with predicted highs in the mid 60s with partly cloudy skies.

Stay safe and warm. Have a wonderful Wednesday.


----------



## Valmore Daniels

Good Morning


----------



## Andra

Good Morning from Austin where it's once again 30 degrees, but the sun is making an effort to appear.  I don't think we got as cold last night as the weather folks were predicting...
I got a steroid shot yesterday afternoon since I was still having such bad allergy problems.  I finally got a good night's sleep and felt rested this morning.  I'm not back to 100% perky me, but I feel better than I have since Christmas!!!
Stay safe and warm friends.


----------



## caracara

Good morning all.

It is indeed 30 degrees. And I have to swim this afternoon again... In an outdoor heated pool. And my car has no heater...
I don't like the cold. 

On the bright side only 6 more practices. Only 135 days till Graduation, 77 of which I have to actually be at school.

Hope everyone has a warm, and safe Wednesday.


----------



## Aravis60

A late good morning to all. It is a snow day today, so I slept in and it was very nice. It is 26 degrees this morning and the high is only supposed to be 27. Have a great day.


----------



## Sean Sweeney

I hate snow.


----------



## Margaret

Good morning, everyone!  It is only 23 degrees outside and not expected to get much warmer today.  It is back to school for me after yesterday's snow holiday.  (John, you obviously do not work in a school.)  My Mom is being moved to nursing home today for her rehab.  The hospital rehab department did not work for her.  Although her hip is healing, she has made next to no progress in getting around and starting to do things for herself.  She really did not cooperate with the therapists and what they asked her to try to do.  Maybe this change in scenery will help.  I hope so. Enjoy your Thursdays!


----------



## Aravis60

Good morning! It is 13 degrees outside right now and the high is supposed to be 23 degrees. It was COLD standing outside with the dog this morning! I'm also heading back to work after a snow day. Margaret, hope that this move is a good thing for your mom. Have a great Thursday, everyone.


----------



## Tip10

Good Morning from St Louis -- current temp according to my widget thingy a balmy 6 degrees with a wind chill that has a minus sign in front of it (I don't even LOOK at numbers with minus signs -- sorry).

Expected to get to 23 today.  The good news is we're expected to actually reach freezing (been about 6 days since we've been there) this weekend -- just in time for another round of snow.  How wonderful!!

Stay warm folks -- what did they say this morning -- something about measurable snow on the ground in 49 of the 50 states yesterday.


----------



## Valmore Daniels

Happy Thursday !


----------



## loonlover

Good morning.  It is 3 here in Wichita and 13 at home.  One difference is that at home I would not be up yet.  II took our son to the airport for a 6:25 flight back to NY - at least they didn't make me go outside yet.

We will be heading home today after loading our van with the items we are taking home.

Hope everyone has a great Thursday.


----------



## Leslie

Good morning,

22 degrees and sunny after our snowstorm yesterday. I enjoyed my day off and am not motivated to go back to work! LOL.

Margaret, my mom was in rehab for 3 1/2 weeks then was able to go home. She worked very, very hard and it made a huge difference in her recovery. Hopefully your mom will be able to do the same.

Have a great Thursday everyone!

L


----------



## caracara

Good morning all.

*looks outside* nope, we still have no snow. What a shocker.
It is 31 out there, which is chilly!

Yesterday I did not have to turn into an ice cube, because we had drug testing meaning there was no swim practice.
Today I will have no such luck...

Dance class this evening, time to figure out if we retained any of the turns from last time.

Hope everyone has a warm, productive Thursday.


----------



## Annalog

Good morning from southern Arizona. In Benson it is 34 F headed to a sunny 67 F while Tucson is 49 F headed to 70 F.

Stay safe and warm. Hope your Thursday is a good one.


----------



## crebel

Good Morning!  It was wonderful to sleep in my own bed last night.  My computer weather forecast says a low of 10 today and a high of 20.  Hmm, then why does the weather widget from the same Weatherbug computer program say it is currently zero with a windchill of -13?  .  I'm not going anywhere but from room to room in my warm house.  Thank goodness the baby comes to my house.  

Everyone have a safe and happy day and special safe travels to LL and II.


----------



## lonestar

Buenos dias!

Have a great day and be safe.

Margaret, I hope your mother gets better soon.


----------



## Jane917

It is 27 degrees here in south central WA. We are coated in a thick layer of ice, and school will start 2 hours late, if at all. I am here in my motel room all dressed up and no place to go. Today is my day to go home, so I am keeping my fingers crossed the road situation will change drastically by this afternoon. 

For all of you battling weather, stay warm and safe.

UPDATE: School is closed today. Now I have to figure out a way to get home. I may be stuck here for another night.


----------



## Andra

Wow! You northern folks make us Texans sound like wimps when we complain about temps in the 30s. This is day 4 of really darn cold for us and it's getting a little old. 
I just found out that my tire problem was a screw in the tread that was repairable. Yay!  And they didn't charge me. Double Yay!! I really like working with the folks at Discount Tire. 
Margaret, I hope the change in scenery provides some motivation for your mother to work harder at her PT. 
Stay warm and safe everyone.


----------



## intinst

Just letting everyone know LL and I made it home safe and sound. Thank you everyone for the kind thoughts and prayers. We now have three days to try and get back to normal, well, normal for us, anyways.


----------



## Margaret

Good morning, everyone! It is a cold 18 degrees here. My Mom is settled into the nursing home. It looks like a nice place, and has good ratings for both nursing care and therapy. Hopefully, Mom will cooperate with the therapists and make it temporary. I am going to New York tomorrow with my oldest daughter to see _Chicago_. The tickets were a Christmas gift and it should be a good day. Enjoy your Fridays!


----------



## Sean Sweeney

Why the bloody hell am I up so early? No idea.

10 degrees right now in the Commonwealth... and every fiber of my being just committed suicide.

It's bleedin' cold!!

Morning everyone... hope you all have a fantastic, Kindle-ificious day.


----------



## Aravis60

Good morning. It is 20 degrees here this morning. The high is supposed to be 27 and we might have some flurries. Not too bad, at least it isn't going to get into single digits. I would love to see a warm up, but it doesn't look like there is one in the forecast for any time soon. Have a great Friday, everyone.


----------



## Jeff

Good morning. It's 35 in McGregor, Texas. Brr.


----------



## Sean Sweeney

I would go on a murderous rampage for 35 right now. Just saying.


----------



## Jeff

Haha. I'll send some hot air your way, John.


----------



## loonlover

Good morning.  It is 27 degrees - sure beats the single digits we experienced in Kansas the last few days.

I don't know why I am up so early, but it did feel good to sleep in my own bed last night.

We will be picking up the dogs from the kennel this morning, then catching up on mail, chores, etc. after that.  I guess that will have to include a trip to the grocery store at some point.

Hope everyone has a great Friday.


----------



## Sean Sweeney

Jeff said:


> Haha. I'll send some hot air your way, John.


Thanks, Jeff! Much appreciated.



loonlover said:


> Good morning. It is 27 degrees - sure beats the single digits we experienced in Kansas the last few days.
> 
> I don't know why I am up so early, but it did feel good to sleep in my own bed last night.
> 
> We will be picking up the dogs from the kennel this morning, then catching up on mail, chores, etc. after that. I guess that will have to include a trip to the grocery store at some point.
> 
> Hope everyone has a great Friday.


*hugs* I'm sorry for your loss, LL. Glad you're home though. We need more duckies in our lives.


----------



## Tip10

Morning from St Louis -- currently 21 and headed to a high of 36 (whoo hooo above freezing!!)

I agree with LL -- sure beats the singles we had yesterday.

LL & II my condolences on your recent loss.

Happy and safe Friday to everybody.  Weekend's coming folks -- enjoy it!


----------



## Leslie

Good  morning everyone,

14 degrees here and very white outside. It looks like winter in Maine has finally arrived.

Have a great Friday, KB friends!

L


----------



## Valmore Daniels

Good morning


----------



## caracara

Good morning all.

It is 40 here in Central Texas. Still a bit chilly.

I get to pick up GS cookies this afternoon, and then just look at the till Wednesday when I can start selling.  This is my last year =(

Hope everyone has a warm fun Friday.


----------



## Andra

Happy Friday!
It's 39 degrees this morning which feels positively balmy after the 29-31 stuff we had been seeing.  Rumor has us hitting 60-degree temps again by Sunday.  We'll see - on the weekends I like it cold so I can sit by the fire and read...
DH's best friend since forever and his family are coming to visit us this weekend!!  This is great news since they haven't been to Austin in at least 7 years.  BUT, I still have to clean out the guest room for the kiddos - can't walk in the door right now.  So guess what I'm doing tonight and tomorrow morning!
We went to a Newcomer ChaCha dance class last night and it was very entertaining.  We haven't done much on the Latin dances so we were pretty awkward with the hand and hip gestures, but it was fun!
II and LL, glad y'all got home safely.


----------



## crebel

Good Morning to all.  We have a steamy 7 degrees this morning with a windchill of only -3 and are on our way to a balmy 25  

Margaret, I'm glad the move to rehab went smoothly with your Mom, enjoy your night out!  LL & II, glad you made it home safe and sound, don't wear yourselves out trying to catch up on stuff at home.

Safe and happy day to all.


----------



## intinst

Thanks for all the thoughts, prayers and wishes. If you ever need to pack a moving truck's worth of stuff in a Dodge Caravan give me a call. (Not for physical help, just advice. Once was enough for me.)


----------



## Vegas_Asian

have arrived in hawaii. posting fromK3 3G just ou baggage claim. this asa is craving some loco moco ad a shower. thi quite humid in comparion to LV


----------



## caracara

Good morning all.

It is in the 40s currently.

I have a swim meet today, I signed up for the two hardest ( well longest, and hardest for me) events, and then coach goes sticking me in the longest relay... Sigh...
After the meet the team is going to Fuddruckers, and I get to get a milkshake. YUM!

Hope everyone has a wonderful Saturday.


----------



## caracara

Well this is interesting...
Coach had the key to unlock the bus, but then the key wasn't in the ignition or something... So we didn't have a bus.  The only other legal way we could get there would be for each parent to drive their own kid which isn't going to happen with 35 kids... So we got to come home.
I really wanted to swim... not the funniest events but I hadn't swam them all year... =(


----------



## loonlover

Good morning.  It is 38 going to 47 with  mostly cloudy skies.

We rested yesterday so must start dealing with the laundry and the items we brought home from Kansas today.

Hope everyone has a great Saturday.


----------



## Leslie

The thermometer says -0.9. As the song says, "Baby it's cold outside!"

Stay warm, KindleBoards friends...

L


----------



## lonestar

Good morning everyone.  It's gray out and while the temperature is warmer this morning- 38 degrees, the house is cold.  I love that my husband gets up first and builds a fire in the fireplace.

Have a great day and be safe.


----------



## Valmore Daniels

good morning


----------



## drenee

Good morning, KB friends.  29 this morning.  I'm actually home.  Yay!!
It's been a crazy couple of weeks.  It might get above freezing today.  
Have a great Saturday, KB friends.  Enjoy the playoffs. 
deb


----------



## geoffthomas

Good Morning all.
A day without driving to the proposal center.
And all I have to do today is sit in on the conference call (which I am doing as I type).
On to more fun things.

Have a great day.


----------



## crebel

Good Morning.  We are waking up to 16 degrees this a.m., much warmer as there is no wind!  Maybe some flurries throughout the day, but nothing significant.

I feel like a slug today, hopefully another cup of coffee and then some tea will get me jump started as GS (one year old next Saturday) will be here at 10:00 to spend most of the day.  I need every scrap of energy I can find to keep up with him!

Everyone have a safe and happy day.


----------



## drenee

Chris, I can't believe he's going to be one already.  Wow, the year went fast.
deb


----------



## matt youngmark

Good morning from Seattle, where for some reason I'm up before dawn on a Saturday, hopped up on coffee and READY TO GO.


----------



## Jane917

It is mid 30s in central WA. Looks like it will be a big thaw day. We have flood warnings in some areas. I think we will be going up to the mountains to watch the sled dogs.


----------



## Sean Sweeney

Morning everyone, a 12-degree morning here in the Commonwealth. 

Seriously, did we not pay the heating bill or something?


----------



## Jeff

It's raining here, in the heart of Texas, and the current temperature (of 45) is one degree warmer than the expected high. Have a good morning.


----------



## Sean Sweeney

Can I has 45 degrees please? I promise I'll be a good boy.


----------



## drenee

If you have to be good you might as well ask for 55 or even 65.
deb


----------



## Annalog

Good morning from southern Arizona. If it is too wet or cold where you are, come visit.  In Benson it is 38 F, sunny skies, and 68 F expected later today. Tucson is similar with 44 F and 72 F. 

Stay safe and warm. Travel safely. Enjoy your Saturday.


----------



## Sean Sweeney

drenee said:


> If you have to be good you might as well ask for 55 or even 65.
> deb


But 45 is fine for me... 55 or 65, I'll end up getting sick because it'll go below freezing at night. With 45, the snow will melt nicely.


----------



## Aravis60

A few more minutes until noon here, so I guess I can stilll say good morning to everyone. It is a balmy 35 degrees outside, although today's high was only supposed to be 34. Going out to lunch today with hubby's family, but other than that nothing on my schedule. Have a great Saturday, everyone.


----------



## Vegas_Asian

Beach today.....maybe, but gotta meet with the family. I miss my puppy. Talked to her on the phone. Mom said she has been moping about my room.


----------



## geoffthomas

Good Morning from Maryland.
It is 32 now but not going to get much warmer - supposed to drop to 30 back up to maybe 33 and then down again.
Have a great day.


----------



## loonlover

Good morning.  It is 34 going to 40 with a 50% chance of rain.

Hope everyone has a good day.


----------



## Leslie

It's a chilly 17 degrees here in Maine this morning. Lots of frost on the cars. Have a great Sunday everyone.

L


----------



## kevin63

21 degrees here in St. Louis, MO this morning. My mother-in-law was 90 yesterday and today is her B-day party.  She's amazing, stills drives and does what she wants.  My parents are in their mid-sixties and can't do what she does.  

Have a great Sunday!


----------



## Sean Sweeney

Morning everyone. In a heat wave right now.... 28 degrees!!! Supposed to get to 32 today. I'll take it.

Enjoy your Sunday.


----------



## lonestar

Good morning.


----------



## Annalog

Good morning from southern Arizona. Today the weather is a repeat of yesterday.

Hope your Sunday is wonderful.


----------



## Jeff

Happy soggy Sunday from the heart of Texas. The high today is expected to be 48. We're almost there.


----------



## JennaAnderson

Good morning everyone! It's a beautiful gray day in MN.

I put up a blog post this morning that was only 300 words long. Once I posted it I realized it had about 15 typos. I'd go back in and edit, post, find more, edit again, post, etc...  UGH. Note to self, drink more coffee before blogging. 

~ Jenna


----------



## Valmore Daniels

Good morning (wishing I was someplace warm w/out snow, though)


----------



## kevin63

Valmore Daniels said:


> Good morning (wishing I was someplace warm w/out snow, though)


I hear ya. My other half cancelled our trip back to Key West that was supposed to happen on the 26th of this month. Talk about ready to kill!


----------



## Aravis60

Good morning. It is 24 degrees but very sunny this morning. Have a great Sunday.


----------



## crebel

Good Morning.  It is 10:30 a.m. here and still only 8 degrees, might hit 20 sometime today, skies are gray and another inch or so of snow is expected.  I have a day of Sunday Sluggitude planned:  stay in jammies, drink coffee & tea, kindle reading and football watching (go Bears).  It's a tough job, but somebody has to do it.

Everybody have a safe and happy day.


----------



## intinst

Good morning all. Still trying to catch up here at home after being out all last week. I like have you have your "work day" planned out, Chris. Maybe next week end I can have one of those.


----------



## Sandra Edwards

Morning


----------



## Vegas_Asian

70 degrees in mililani this morning. Gotta get go foe dim sum Sunday brunch with aunty


----------



## Leslie

Good morning, good morning --

Big day today, lots of events. Happy Martin Luther King Day but also (and maybe more importantly) Happy Birthday to my husband! Also, it's very exciting to have *Hidden Conflict* as the KindleBoards book of the day today. Check it out!

It's a very chilly -1.8 degrees right now. Brrr! At least there's lots of sun to make it feel warm, even if it isn't really warm. LOL.

Have a great Monday, everyone!

L


----------



## loonlover

Good morning all.  It is 33 going to 47 and cloudy skies.

I have an appointment with the surgeon who did my surgery today.  I've made progress, but there is still some pain in the wrist and the hand still swells at times.

Hope everyone has a good day.


----------



## crebel

Good Morning!  Not the weather to which we were expecting to wake.  Instead of snow, we got about 1-2" of freezing rain - yucky!!!  Expecting more sleet and then snow throughout the day as our temperature drops.  I should have waited for today for my day of "sluggitude" and gotten more things done yesterday that require being out and about.

Everyone have a safe and happy day.


----------



## lonestar

Good Monday morning and Happy Birthday to Leslie's husband!

It's overcast right now and 44 degrees.  The forecast is for low 60s.  Yay!  Hope the sun comes out too.

Have a wonderful day and be safe everyone.


----------



## Margaret

Good morning, everyone!  It is a chilly and cloudy twenty-two degrees here, but at least we are not expecting any snow, sleet or rain.  Chris, I think another day of slugitude is in order for you.  Leslie, enjoy helping your husband celebrate his birthday.  I am going to visit my Mom this morning.  I think she is making some progress with her therapy.  Later this afternoon, I will be taking our school student council members to a place that coordinates meals for shut=ins, so the kids can do some volunteer work.  It should be a good day, and I even got to sleep in a little.  Enjoy your Mondays!


----------



## Jeff

Happy MLK Day, everyone. (Can I say that?)


----------



## Valmore Daniels

Good morning!


----------



## caracara

Good morning and Happy MLK day.

It is 44 outside and still cloudy.

Today is a school holiday, Yay!
Unfortunately due to the fact that we didn't go to the swim meet Saturday we have swim practice this morning. I'm not sure that make sense but ok coach,


----------



## Jane917

Happy MLK day! I am very glad to have a Monday at home.

We woke up to 50 degrees and rapidly disappearing snow!


----------



## Aravis60

Good morning, everyone.   17 and sunny this morning and it looks like we might have a high in the upper 30s. No work and no night classes for me today because of the holiday. Yay! Have a good Monday.


----------



## Annalog

Good morning from southern Arizona. It is sunny and 34 F in Benson and 44 F in Tucson this morning headed to the mid 70s.

Happy MLK Day to everyone. Have a wonderful Monday.


----------



## geoffthomas

Good Monday Morning from Derwood, Maryland.
It is 27 going up to 30.
While the Fed Govt is "off" today, General Dynamics like most big companies has floating holidays (not enough to match the govt days).
I normally work in the govt premises, so I have to take PTO (personal time off).  Could go back and work the proposal, but I am not needed today.
So off to IKEA.

Have a great day.


----------



## kindleworm

Good morning from West Chicago, IL.  It is 27 degrees and snowing sideways.


----------



## Sean Sweeney

Morning everyone, a balmy 14 degrees in the Commonwealth. I swear, I'm going to pour gasoline on myself and light a match....


----------



## Vegas_Asian

It's 68 degrees and partly sunny. Cross your finger for me. Hoping for a beach trip today


----------



## loonlover

Good morning all.  Foggy this morning and 48 degrees.  Not much change in temp expected today.

I left the arena at 11:15 last night after WWE.  Have to be back at 8 this morning.

Hope everyone has a good day.


----------



## Aravis60

Good morning, everyone. 36 degrees outside this morning and it feels really warm. Today's high is supposed to be 40. Looks like it might be cooling down some again tomorrow, though. Have a great back-to-work Tuesday.


----------



## Jeff

Good morning from deep in the heart of Texas. Should be in the low to mid 60s today.


----------



## Margaret

Good morning, everyone!  We have a two hour delay for the start of the school day today.  It snowede a little last night and was sleeting earlier this morning.  The temperatures have just gone above the freezing mark and it is raining now.  Hopefully most of the mess will get washed away before things freeze up tonight.  I am not sure if I will get to the nursing home after work - I am really a chicken when it comes to driving in bad weather.  Enjoy your Tuesdays!


----------



## geoffthomas

Good Morning from Derwood, Maryland.
It is 27 with a high expected of 36 later.
Everything is covered with 1/8 to 1/4 inch of ice.
And the intermittent freezing rain is not expected to stop before noon.
so the area will be a mess.

But I am happy because I am going back to my regular job.
Have a fabulous day.


----------



## Leslie

Good morning,

14 degrees and I see snow flurries. They are predicting 4 to 8 inches. Winter is here!

L


----------



## Annalog

Good morning from southern Arizona. The weather today will be like yesterday with sunny skies.

Have a terrific Tuesday.


----------



## Andra

Happy Monday! (well, I was off yesterday!)

It was 50 degrees and very foggy on the drive to work this morning.  I haven't gotten the courage to look at the forecast, but I hope it includes some sunshine.  We had company over the weekend and it was great.
Hmmm, my boss just dropped a new project on my desk - developing a training program for managers who have starff that telecommute.  I'm NOT a manager, nor am I allowed to telecommute.  Not sure I'm the best person to work on this...
Have a great day!


----------



## caracara

Good morning all.

it is 47 outside, heading for he 60s.
Yesterday we finally saw some sunshine, hopefully it comes back today.

Back to school today, for all of 3 days. I love short weeks.

Hope everybody has a fantastic Tuesday.


----------



## crebel

Good Morning.  It is 20 degrees here in SE Iowa, and our high for the day is supposed to be.......20 degrees........guess it isn't going to get any better than this for the day.  The sleet and freezing rain we had yesterday actually melted quite a bit of our snow, I can see the occasional piece of ground in my yard.  Those of you getting the sleet today, be careful on the roads and sidewalks!

I wish a safe and happy day for everyone.


----------



## Jane917

Good morning. It is 39 degrees, and I am just about ready to leave for work. The temp got up to almost 60 yesterday, and our snow rapidly disappeared, just leaving some in the shade. I suppose we will head for some icy days if the temp drops this week.


----------



## Sean Sweeney

It is 16 degrees here in the Commonwealth. And snowing. Again. 

If you see any red snow, don't be alarmed; it's only because I've swung my shovel and whacked Mother Nature off the skull. Just saying.


----------



## lonestar

Left the house early today to meet up with a friend for our weekly sewing time so I missed Good Morning.  I came by to wish everyone a great and safe day.

See you tomorrow.


----------



## Margaret

Good morning, everyone!  It looks very foggy out this morning.  We are expecting some rain and snow showers in the Philadelphia area today, but the temperatures are supposed to stay in the mid to high thirties so that should not be a problem.  It is Wednesday already - got to love those four day work weeks!  Enjoy your day!


----------



## Aravis60

Good morning! It is 32 and that is the expected high for today. I just heard on the news that we might be in for another snow storm. Sheesh. Have a great Wednesday, everyone.


----------



## Jeff

It's 36 going toward 61, in the heart of Texas. Good morning, everyone.


----------



## kevin63

Morning.  A cold 25 degrees this morning,  expecting 3-6 inches of that white stuff today (this evening, actually).  Yuk.


----------



## loonlover

Good morning all.  It is 36 going to 45 with partly cloudy skies.  

Hope everyone has a good day.


----------



## crebel

Good Morning!  It is winter, it is Iowa, it is cold, there is snow - repeat daily until some time in April.

Everyone have a safe and happy day!


----------



## Tip10

G'Morning from St Louis.  Good to see Kevin back around -- he's already posted the weather and I officially agree with his assessment.  YUK!

Have a safe one folks.


----------



## Leslie

Good morning everyone,

It snowed all day yesterday. The driving got worse as the day went on. Now it is in the 30s and they are predicting rain. Blech. 

Enjoy your Wednesdays, everyone!

L


----------



## Annalog

Good morning from southern Arizona. The weather here is the same as yesterday.

Stay warm and safe. Hope your Wednesday is wonderful.


----------



## lonestar

Good morning everyone.  We are expecting a warm day with temperatures to drop tonight and tomorrow.  It's January in north Texas.  All kinds of weather.

Have a wonderful day and be safe.


----------



## Valmore Daniels

good morning


----------



## caracara

Good morning all.

It is currently 40 and should warm up, there is lots of sunshine!

Allergies: I hate them... Apparently the rain helped with the cedar, but caused problems of its own...

As far as school goes, it is like Thursday because I am missing Friday for swim meet. I really love 3 day weeks.

And GIRL SCOUT COOKIES are on sale!! I love them, my favorite time of year!

Hope everyone has a amazing Wednesday.


----------



## Sean Sweeney

Good morning everyone, an overcast morning here in the Commonwealth. 38 degrees, though! I'm thinking of wearing shorts.


----------



## Andra

I missed the morning since I have the day off.  It's one of those weird holiday that Texas state workers get and no one else does... Confederate Heroes' Day.
So I slept in and ran errands.  Now catching up on KB and I have a book to read.  Also going with DH later to a local trail.  He's going to jog and I'm walking 
It's still in the 50s and kinda nippy but the SUN IS SHINING!


----------



## Vegas_Asian

74 degrees and sunny (despite the rain reported in the weather news.


----------



## Jeff

Good morning, everyone. The high today will be 50 degrees. The current temperature is 54. Think I'll go back to bed.


----------



## Margaret

Good morning, everyone!  It is 34 degrees outside right now, and I think that is going to be our high temperature for today, and snow is expected tonght.  I am ready for spring and it is only January.  Enjoy your Thursdays!


----------



## Edward C. Patterson

Good Morning all, It's 33 degrees in Allentown, Pa and the beginning of another work day.

Edward C. Patterson


----------



## loonlover

Good morning all.  It is 35 going to 36 and then the temperatures are to fall into the lower 30s.  There is a 90% chance of precipitation - ice pellets this morning and snow in the afternoon.    So far it is dry - hope it stays that way.  I will be sitting at the arena watching whatever happens.

Hope everyone has a good day.


----------



## Aravis60

Good morning, everyone. It is 26 degrees and we have a winter weather advisory for this morning through tomorrow. Says we may get 3-6 inches. Have a good Thursday!


----------



## crebel

Good Morning to all.  A couple of new inches of snow overnight with a few more predicted tomorrow.  It may be cold, but this is WAY better than last year when we already had 40+" of snow on the ground!

Hey LL, did I miss what the surgeon had to say about your arm?  Everybody have a safe, WARM and happy day.


----------



## Leslie

Good morning everyone,

21 degrees and cloudy this morning. We had some more snow overnight. It really looks like winter out there!

L


----------



## Annalog

Good morning from southern Arizona. It is 41 F in Benson and 46 F in Tucson. Today will be sunny with the high around 70 F.

Enjoy today.


----------



## Tip10

G'Morning from St Louis -- a messy winter wonderland where, depending upon which side of town you are on, we awoke to between 6 and 16 inches of snow.  And if that's not wonderful enough we're about to get hit with an arctic blast that'll drop our overnight temps to near (or below) the ZERO mark. 

Ain't winter grand?
Ain't winter PRETTY?
Ain't winter wonderful?

Think if I keep repeating that it'll work?
Naawwww, this next few days ain't gonna be fun.

Stay Warm and Stay Safe everybody!!


----------



## Andra

Good Morning Everyone.
It's 57 and drizzly here.  I think that's what we have to look forward to all day.  I'm glad that I went on a walk yesterday when the sun was out.  I do wish that I had moved some wood from the far wood rack to the close one.  Maybe DH can do that today.
We are also expecting an arctic blast Thursday night/Friday morning - something about temps in the teens...  We'll see how that goes.
We saw Green Hornet last night.  As soon as I stopped expecting a plot, I started enjoying the movie - BUT I really don't think it was worth $25 just to get in (later showing in 3D).  Some of the special effects were pretty cool and the cars put the Batmobile to shame...


----------



## caracara

Good morning all.

It is 48 and dropping, stupid cold front.  The sun is also gone.  On the bright side, last day of school for the week.

Hope everyone has a warm Thursday.


----------



## Valmore Daniels




----------



## Brenda Carroll

Good morning, Everyone.  59 degrees and rising here in Tejas.  What is it we silly Texicans like to say? Chili today hot tamale!


----------



## lonestar

Good morning!  I'm sneaking in just before it is no longer morning.  It's cold in north Texas.  Brrrr!  The wind is blowing, making it feel so cold.  Some moisture froze but the roads were okay.  I decided to stay in anyway.  It's a good day to do stay in front of the fire with my Kindle.


----------



## loonlover

crebel said:


> Hey LL, did I miss what the surgeon had to say about your arm? Everybody have a safe, WARM and happy day.


Thanks for asking - I don't think I ever said anything about it. I'm to continue my exercises, especially the ones to strengthen my grip, and he doesn't need to see me again unless I have problems. I'm doing most normal activities (no choice there while packing up my Mom's apartment); I do still have to watch the amount of weight I pick up - sometimes the wrist objects. The shoulder still bothers me some if I need to reach behind me - I will see the doctor treating it next week.


----------



## caracara

Good morning all.

It is a chilly 27 out there.

I have my District Swim Meet today.  My last HS meet =(  It's at the University of Texas pool, which is an amazing pool so it should be a good one!

Hope everyone has an excellent Friday.


----------



## Jeff

Good morning. It's 23 and won't even get to 50 today. I'm ready for spring.


----------



## Annalog

Good morning from southern Arizona.In Benson it is 34 F headed to a sunny 68 F.

Hope your Friday is a good one..


----------



## Margaret

Good morning, everyone!  Good luck in the swim meet, Cara.  We have temperatures around freezing and about two inches of new snow on the ground, enough to give us a two hour delay for the start of the school day.  That means an hour of class time and then we go to lunch. It's a tough job, but somebody has to do it.  Enjoy your Fridays!


----------



## lonestar

Good morning.  It's a cold 18 degrees this morning but it will be warmer later (I hope).  Busy day ahead.

Have a great day and be safe.


----------



## Tip10

Good Morning from St Louis

I DO NOT like single digit temperatures 
I do not like them at all -- overnight low went down to lower singles.  A bit too cold for my tastes.

High here is supposed to be a whopping 17.
But hey its supposed to warm up over the weekend....  and dump more snow on us.

Realistically though, this is how I remember winters around here being and they haven't been this way in a long time that I can remember.

Be safe and stay warm everybody.


----------



## Sean Sweeney

It is freaking snowing again. Seriously. I'm the fetal position, and I'm channeling my inner Stewie Griffin when I say, "Turn off the snow blower, it's not making a difference, it's just coming down harder."

It's 21 degrees right now. High of 27 expected.


----------



## drenee

Lots of snow on Northern WW this morning. A two hour drive home last night took an extra 45 minutes. The good thing was everyone was being careful.  I had a headache by the end of the trip from driving into the blowing snow. 
More cold temps today.  A couple of errands this morning and then an afternoon of cleaning and reading for me. 
deb


----------



## loonlover

Good morning all.  It is 20 going to 36 with partly cloudy skies.

It rained, then snowed yesterday.  Schools and some businesses closed early so I decided to ask my boss if I could leave a little early so I could get home before dark.  Now I'm embarrassed because the sun came out before I made it home and the closer I got to my exit, the drier the pavement was.  If I had stayed, the whole stretch of interstate I drove would probably have been dry.  Oh, well - that is the way it goes sometimes.

Have a great Friday and for those receiving wintry precipitation, stay safe.

Edited to add that Jason Aldean kicks off his 2011 tour at the arena tonight.  They rehearsed yesterday so I did get to hear some of the songs.  I don't always hear much from my work position during the concert.


----------



## crebel

Good Morning.  The actual temperature here is -4 this morning, disgusting.  I won't even mention the wind chill numbers.

Thanks for the update on your wrist/shoulder LL, glad you had a good report!

Everyone stay safe and happy.


----------



## Andra

Happy Friday!
It's sunny and 27 here this morning.  The forecast is calling for a high of 51, but I'll believe it when I see it.  I had to wear my gloves to drive to work today.


----------



## Aravis60

Good morning, everyone. It is 11 degrees outside, and the high today is only supposed to be 15. The local weather person says that we got five inches of snow in the storm yesterday, but it doesn't look like quite that much to me. The low is supposed to get down into single digits tonight. School was cancelled today, so I have a three day weekend. Yay! Have a great Friday!


----------



## Jane917

Good morning. It is 29 degrees and partly cloudy. Fairly good frost on the ground.

This is my work-from-home day, so I am comfy cozy by the fireplace.


----------



## Vegas_Asian

68 degrees now. Going to be 77. Going to do the trip around the island today then yakiniku for dinner. Nom Nom. Fingers crossed I get my favorite pastry today.


----------



## Margaret

Good morning, everyone!  The sun is up, but it is still only 11 degrees outside - very cold for the Philadelphia area.  I thought that I had read somewhere that this winter was supposed to be a mild one.  I have no big plans this weekend, just some housecleaning and trips to the nursing home.  I also have a book I am planning to finish. Vegas Asian, your reports from Hawaii are making me jealous, but have a great time. For thw rest of us, keep warm and enjoy your Saturdays!


----------



## Jeff

Good morning from the chilly heart of Texas. Have a great weekend, everyone.


----------



## Annalog

Good morning from southern Arizona. It is currently 32 F in Benson headed to a sunnt 70 F while Tucson is 3 degrees warmer.

Stay safe and warm. Hope your Saturday is wonderful.


----------



## telracs

It is 14 degrees here and I'm still not sure how my trains are running, so time to layer up and head out.

FYI- for the chatters, I may be late again today.  Please feel free to start without me.


----------



## loonlover

Good morning.  It is 21 going to 45.

I really didn't want to be up this early - may go back to bed later.  Some housework and a trip to the grocery store on the agenda today.  We must get the van to a car wash this weekend also.

Have a great Saturday.


----------



## Valmore Daniels

good morning


----------



## caracara

Good morning all.

It is 40 here, and the sun is out again.

Yesterday I dropped time in one event, and got within half of a second of my best time in the other event.  Works for me seeing as I got that time 2 yrs ago and have been consistently adding 3 seconds to it.
Today I'm going to watch finals and cheer on my team mates.

Hope everyone has a wonderful Saturday.


----------



## Aravis60

Good morning, everyone. It is 1 degree this morning after negative temperatures over night. Yuck. At least it is sunny. Have a good Saturday.


----------



## Edward C. Patterson

Good morning. 5 degrees in Pennsylvania and in Siberia too, I think.

Edward C. Pattersonbrrrrrr . . . .


----------



## lonestar

Good morning!  It was 29 degrees when I got up this morning but the temperature is slowing rising.  It's supposed to the in the mid to high 50s.  The sun is shining and there is no gusty wind so it might be a nice day in north Texas.

Have a great day and be safe.


----------



## crebel

Good Afternoon since I didn't get here in time for good morning!  MUCH warmer here today, all the way up to 19 degrees - we're havin' a heat wave.

Getting ready to leave for GS #1 birthday party.  G-ma (that's me!) had much fun shopping yesterday, G-pa has the video camera charged up and we are looking forward to the fun of multiple adults being enthralled for a couple of hours by one single, perfect child.

Have a safe and happy day.


----------



## Andra

I missed you guys this morning! It started out cold but the sun was out and we got to 62. Now DH and I (and the kitties) are enjoying a fire.


----------



## loonlover

Good morning.  It is 35 going to 47 with a slight chance of rain.  We could also see some snow during the evening hours.  I will say it is a very wintry looking sky this morning.

Hope everyone has a nice relaxing Sunday.


----------



## Jeff

Good morning, everyone. It's another chilly day in the heart of Texas. Although 32/59 may not seem so chilly to some of you.


----------



## Leslie

A very chilly 9 degrees this morning with light snow flurries falling from the sky. Have a good Sunday everyone!

L


----------



## drenee

11 degrees and sunny this morning.  It's going all the way to 18 today.  I need gas in my car before the new work week and I really do not want to go out in the cold for a fill up.  
Have a wonderful Sunday, KB friends.
deb


----------



## Valmore Daniels

good morning


----------



## Annalog

Good morning from southern Arizona. Today is a sunny Sunday.

Hope your day is a safe and happy one.


----------



## Andra

Good Sunday Morning Friends!
It's a little warmer here today- 46 going to 57 with sunshine. Should be a beautiful day. Hope it's great for all of you!


----------



## Jane917

It is a mild 35 here with cloudy skies. Have a nice Sunday.


----------



## crebel

Good Morning.  Same, same on the weather here.  DH already has chicken wings getting ready for this afternoon's football game - GO BEARS! 

Everybody have a safe and happy day!


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Good Morning All !

Beautiful crisp morning in the Nevada desert......headed towards the 70's this afternoon.  Good day for Kindling and NapCatcatnappin' !
Have a great day

Walter ('da NapCat)


----------



## Aravis60

Good (late) morning. It is 14 degrees outside and the high today is only supposed to be 18. I can't wait for a warm up. Have a good Sunday, everyone.


----------



## Sean Sweeney

Morning everyone. It's 20 degrees right now.... a high of 22.... tonight's low? Yeah. -6.

I just bundled up.


----------



## lonestar

Good morning.  It's 42 degrees with a wind chill of 34.  Cloudy and gray.  We generally have some wonderfully warm winter days here in north Texas but this year has been different.  Once it got cold, it has stayed that way.  Oh well, the sunrise was beautiful and reading some of your posts makes me appreciate our temperatures.  No snow or ice this year yet.

Have a great day and be safe.


----------



## Bonbonlover

morning everyone. It is 47 degrees out there right now. Sun is out and it is a Beautiful day! (can't ya all hear U2 right now)


----------



## Margaret

Good afternoon, everyone!  I was out early this morning - church, food shopping, anda nursing home visit.  I am not sure of the exact temperature here in the Philadelphia area.  I only know that it is cold, very cold.  It will be nice to stay in for the remainder of the day.  Chris, how was the birthday party?  Stay warm and enjoy what is left of your Sundays.


----------



## Margaret

Good morning, everyone!  It is only eight degrees outside and the windchill puts the temperature in minus figures - very cold for our area.  I am going into school a little early today because I have papers to run off.  Enjoy your Mondays!


----------



## Jeff

It's only 28 here but posting after Margaret makes me feel warmer. Good morning all you nice people.


----------



## Aravis60

Good morning, everyone. It is 14 degrees outside right now, which isn't that bad, considering they were talking about sub-zero temps yesterday. The high today is supposed to be in the 30s, which is normal for this time of year. Have a good Monday!


----------



## Andra

Happy Monday!
I came in early today to finish up some things before too many people showed up.  I forgot how much I enjoy driving across Austin at 5:30AM - minimal traffic!  But I think I like more sleep even better, so this will continue to be an occasional thing instead of a habit.
It's 41 now and I'm not sure it's worth it to look at the forecast since there was absolutely no sunshine at all yesterday.  Hopefully we get some today.
We have dance classes tonight.


----------



## loonlover

Good morning all.  It is 36 going to 47 and still very cloudy.  Last night the forecast was for sunny skies; that has now changed to cloudy skies all day.

I have an eye doctor appointment today, other wise nothing specific on the agenda.


----------



## Annalog

Good morning from southern Arizona. It is 28 F in Benson heading to a sunny 66 F while Tucson is 39 F and headed to 68 F.

Hope your Monday is safe and happy.


----------



## Leslie

Good morning,

It was -15 when I got up at 7 am. Now it's -6. The high today is supposed to be 5. Brrr!

L


----------



## Valmore Daniels

good morning


----------



## daveconifer

Leslie said:


> Good morning,
> 
> It was -15 when I got up at 7 am. Now it's -6. The high today is supposed to be 5. Brrr!
> 
> L


I had to hit the office and I'm actually wearing a sweater. People are pointing and snickering...


----------



## crebel

Good Monday Morning!  We are supposed to have temperatures all the way up in the 30s today, it will be a nice change.  I am sorry our wicked cold has moved on to you all in the US Northeast.

Margaret, the birthday party was big fun, my GS was well behaved and happy (he really liked being able to cram birthday in his mouth with both hands) and DH videotaped everything, thanks for asking! 

Everyone stay safe, happy and warm.


----------



## Edward C. Patterson

0 degrees in Allentown, PA. From the looks of things, we're having aheat wave.   My folks in Danvers, MA registered -17.

Edward C. Patterson


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Good Morning All !!

Another typically lovely day in the Nevada desert..a gazillion birds at the feeds just now....lot of Robins stripping the berries off the Pyracantha (Firethorn).  Headed towards the 70's for gardening this afternoon.

Unfortunately, I am just a phone call and plane flight away from a consulting contract in central Iowa.....Brrrrr !!!

Have a Happy Week

Walter


----------



## lonestar

It's 24 degrees in north Texas- definitely a heatwave compared to many of you.  It still feels cold.

The cat is sleeping peacefully now and it's time for me to get today's projects going.

Have a wonderful day and be safe.


----------



## Sean Sweeney

It is currently -1 in the Commonwealth. It feels like -17. 

Enough said.


----------



## daveconifer

Crebel, isn't Ottumwa, Iowa the hometown of Radar O'Reilly from M*A*S*H ?


----------



## Sean Sweeney

daveconifer said:


> Crebel, isn't Ottumwa, Iowa the hometown of Radar O'Reilly from M*A*S*H ?


Yep, as well as the hometown of my cousin's wife.


----------



## crebel

daveconifer said:


> Crebel, isn't Ottumwa, Iowa the hometown of Radar O'Reilly from M*A*S*H ?


Yes, it certainly is. That is why my K1 was named Radar. Actually, his full name was Radar's Hometown, because I thought it was fun to see the bar on the Amazon pages say "Send wirelessly to Radar's Hometown".



John Fitch V said:


> Yep, as well as the hometown of my cousin's wife.


Does she still live here or have family here? PM me, maybe we have a connection!


----------



## crebel

crebel said:


> Does she still live here or have family here? PM me, maybe we have a connection!


And we do! It really is a small world, isn't it?


----------



## Margaret

Good morning, everyone!  It is 21 degrees here and expected to reach the low 40's as the day goes on.  We're havin' a heatwave!  I am hoping it will be enough to make the storm we are expecting tomorrow to be rain.  We shall see.  Enjoy your Tuesdays!


----------



## Aravis60

Good morning! It is 34 degrees right now, which feels great after the recent cold. There is at least a little bit of snow in the forecast for every day for the next week, but I don't think that any of it is supposed to amount to much. Have a great Tuesday, everyone.


----------



## Jeff

Good morning from deep in the heart of Texas where it's currently 39 and should reach the mid 50s later.


----------



## daveconifer

Margaret said:


> Good morning, everyone! It is 21 degrees here and expected to reach the low 40's as the day goes on. We're havin' a heatwave! I am hoping it will be enough to make the storm we are expecting tomorrow to be rain. We shall see. Enjoy your Tuesdays!


Thanks Margaret. Now I don't have to check the forecast (I'm across the river in Jersey)


----------



## Andra

Good Morning!
We did have sunshine yesterday and rumor has it that today will be much the same.  It's 43 now and we may get close to 60 this afternoon.
Our Commission meets this week, so today I get to sit through practice runs of the presentations and then I get to hang out at the meetings Wednesday and Thursday.  It's usually a great opportunity to get some reading done.
Castle was excellent last night!


----------



## Annalog

Good morning from southern Arizona. It is currently 32 F in Benson headed to a partly cloudy 64 F with Tucson 44 F and 66 F.

Hope your Tuesday is safe and enjoyable.


----------



## loonlover

Good morning all.  It is 34 going to 43 with some really heavy, dreary clouds in the sky.  The chance of rain is only 20%.  I am ready for some sunshine - maybe tomorrow.

Hope everyone has a good day.


----------



## crebel

Good Morning.  Already 21 degrees this morning and only expected to warm up a few more degrees. Overcast, but no precipitation expected.

Everyone have a safe and happy day.


----------



## Valmore Daniels

Good Morning


----------



## Sean Sweeney

I'm not awake yet. I'll be back when I am.


----------



## Leslie

More snow, more cold and I am sick of winter -- but it's only January. Suck it up, Leslie!

Have a great day everyone,

L


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Good Morning !  Good Morning !

Heading "into town" today to do some grocery shopping. Pahrump, Nevada is the nearest at 47 miles.
This is known as " Pahrumpin' "

Still nice weather for gardening this afternoon.....
Poor Leslie.....

Have a great day, all
Walter


----------



## Vegas_Asian

Back at home and start of new semester


----------



## Margaret

Good morning, everyone!  We have a dry thirty-three degrees outside right now, but that is expected to change very soon.  We are expecting sleet, rain, and snow throughout the day today.  Heavy snow is supposed to move in by this evening.  We will have to see how things turn out.  Stay safe and enjoy your Wednesdays.


----------



## loonlover

Good morning all.  It is 24 and clear heading to a high of 52.

Working the doors at the arena today - that concourse will still be chilly with the above high.

Everyone have a good day and stay safe.


----------



## Jeff

Good morning. It's 27 in the heart of Texas. Today's high should be 58 and Friday's forecast is for 68. Sorry John.


----------



## Leslie

We are back with the Arctic freeze -- -1.8 degrees right now.  

L


----------



## lonestar

Good morning!  Have a great day and stay warm.


----------



## Annalog

Good morning from southern Arizona. The Weather Channel Mobile website is not responding on my K2 but the weather in Benson and Tucson should be a little cooler than yesterday. It has been so dry this winter that there will be very few wildflowers in the spring. We need at least one good rainy day each winter month for the wildflowers to bloom. 

Stay safe and hope you have a wonderful Wednesday.


----------



## Sean Sweeney

I'm still not awake from yesterday.



Annalog said:


> Tucson


I could've sworn you said Tuscany for a second.


----------



## crebel

Good Morning.  Currently 17 degrees on its way to 25.  Looks like Iowa was out of the loop of this band of snow about to smack you northeasters again.  That is the weather pattern we had last year.  This season we have had a total of about 18-24" of cumulative snowfall.  Last season we already had 50+" so I won't complain.  I am sorry for those who are expecting more, as Scarlet said to me yesterday, "mutant snowflakes on steroids".

Everyone stay safe and happy.


----------



## Aravis60

Good morning, everyone. It's 32 degrees and very cloudy this morning. Have a great Wednesday, folks.


----------



## Andra

Good Morning!
Ditto Jeff on the weather here except that it is late enough that I can already see hints of sunlight.
Have a great day!


----------



## Valmore Daniels

good morning all


----------



## Sean Sweeney

Jeff said:


> Good morning. It's 27 in the heart of Texas. Today's high should be 58 and Friday's forecast is for 68. Sorry John.


Jeff, I'll give you choice of death: beating by baseball bat, cricket bat or hockey stick.


----------



## telracs

it's cold, it's snowing, it's Wednesday.  oh to heck with this, i'm staying home and going back to sleep.


----------



## J Dean

Now in Dante's tenth circle, otherwise known as junior high...


----------



## Andra

John Fitch V said:


> Jeff, I'll give you choice of death: beating by baseball bat, cricket bat or hockey stick.


John, we're in Texas! You'll have to figure out something involving a football!!
(not soccer)


----------



## Annalog

John Fitch V said:


> I'm still not awake from yesterday.
> 
> 
> Annalog said:
> 
> 
> 
> Tucson
> 
> 
> 
> I could've sworn you said Tuscany for a second.
Click to expand...

I wish!



John Fitch V said:


> Jeff, I'll give you choice of death: beating by baseball bat, cricket bat or hockey stick.


This makes me almost happy that I could not connect to the Weather Channel this morning! Does it help if I say that there was thick ice covering the chicken's water dishes this morning?


----------



## Jeff

John Fitch V said:


> Jeff, I'll give you choice of death: beating by baseball bat, cricket bat or hockey stick.


Jeeze. I said I was sorry.


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Good Morning All

After reading all your chilly posts, I once again (with extreme guilt) report another perfectly beautiful day in the desert.
Cheer up my ice-bound friends.....once you are in great weather, I will be sweltering in 110o + !
....and I do have that pending trip to (brrrr) Iowa !

Have a great day
Walter


----------



## Sean Sweeney

Andra said:


> John, we're in Texas! You'll have to figure out something involving a football!!
> (not soccer)


Only if I'm wearing gloves.....


Jeff said:


> Jeeze. I said I was sorry.


I almost said heat stroke... but that would have been naughty of me.


----------



## Jeff

John Fitch V said:


> I almost said heat stroke... but that would have been naughty of me.


The weatherman was wrong anyway.


Spoiler



The current temperature is 65. I have the ceiling fan on in the office.


----------



## Aravis60

Good morning, everyone. It is 27 degrees outside and it was sprinkling a little bit when I went outside this morning. Today's high is supposed to be 30, and we are supposed to get about an inch of snow tonight. Have a great Thursday!


----------



## Trilby

Good morning! We got nearly 2 feet of snow(on top of the 3ft we already have) here in Connecticut! Hubby finally got out of the drive way and is headed to work...3 hrs later than usual. I hope he makes it!


----------



## Leslie

Two feet of snow in Connecticut? Jeesh, makes it look positively tropical up here in Maine. I think we got about four inches. 21 degrees right now...

L


----------



## loonlover

Good morning all.  It is 27 going to 56.  The next two days will be in the sixties.  Now, this sounds more like typical January temps.

Hope everyone has a good day and those who are dealing with heavy snow fall stay safe.


----------



## Jeff

Good morning, everyone. It almost reached 70 yesterday even though the forecast was for the low 60s. I'm hoping for a repeat.


----------



## Edward C. Patterson

Good morning. 14 inches of snow here in Allentown. Called out at wor and will now be rolling over a getting some beauty sleep until the plows get workin'

Edward C. Patterson


----------



## tidbit

Good morning! It's 26 degrees here right now and only supposed to get to 30...augghhhhh. We had snow yesterday, but only about 6 inches. Luckily we seem to be missing the big ones. Have a wonderful day everyone!


----------



## telracs

I should have taken TODAY off, not yesterday.  There is 19 inches of snow on the ground.  So, time to bundle up and try and hike to the train...

Have a sunny day, SOMEWHERE!


----------



## Andra

Jeff said:


> Good morning, everyone. It almost reached 70 yesterday even though the forecast was for the low 60s. I'm hoping for a repeat.


That's what happened here too! I walked out of the office at 4:30pm and it was beautiful.
I have another day of Commission Meetings and we have a dance lesson tonight.
Have a great day everyone and work on staying warm.


----------



## Jeff

scarlet said:


> I should have taken TODAY off, not yesterday. There is 19 inches of snow on the ground.


I was thinking about your decision to take yesterday off when I saw the New York weather this morning. Stay warm.


----------



## Margaret

Good morning, everyone!  Scarlet, stay safe.  We had about a foot of snow last night which gives us a snow day today.  Hooray!  We got the word last night, so I got to sleep in a bit.  I will be paying for this day when we make it up later in the year, but for right now it feels good.  I may ty to make it to the nursing home to see Mom once we are plowed out.  Stay warm, safe, and enjoy your Thursdays!  Texas people, enjoy that nice weather!


----------



## Annalog

Good morning from southern Arizona. It is currently 31 F and clear in Benson headed to 66 F and sunny with 43 F and 68 F for Tucson.. (The sun is not up yet.  ) 

Stay safe and warm, especially if you have to deal with snow. Take care.


----------



## lonestar

26 degrees this morning but going to the mid 60s later.

To all of you in the snow, ice and frigid temperatures- be careful and stay warm.

Have a great day and be safe.


----------



## Valmore Daniels

Good morning everyone!


----------



## crebel

Good Morning.  A late start for me this morning.  I got to sleep in an extra hour this morning after a really long day yesterday with teething, has an ear infection, not his usual sunny self grandson (there is a reason to have babies when you are young - wiped me out!  )

No new snow here, just grey, gloomy and cold.  All you snow-packed folks be careful and stay safe (has anyone heard from John V, I hope he hasn't gone postal   )

EVERYONE stay safe and happy.


----------



## Sean Sweeney

*grumbles, turns over goes back to bed.... then remembers he has a SNOW BLOWER now*

MORNING ALL!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Aravis60

Good morning, everyone. I'm glad it's Friday, but I have class all day tomorrow, so don't get to sleep in or anything. We got a light dusting of snow last night and many of the local schools are on delays, but not the district where I work. I didn't see a bit of snow on the roads when I was outside with the dog. It is 29 degrees and the high for today is supposed to be 31. Looks like we might get another inch or so today and tonight. Have a great Friday, everyone.


----------



## Jeff

Good morning everyone. It should reach 72 today and I saw a mockingbird yesterday. Spring is in the air.


----------



## Sean Sweeney

Morning everyone. I'm actually up early today; that's what happens when you fall asleep at 10:30. Anyway....

Currently 22 degrees in the Commonwealth. Expected high of 29ish. And the Wonder Cat just popped up to say helloooooooo to you all.


----------



## loonlover

Good morning all.  It is 35 going to 61 today.

A trip to Wally World is on the agenda as soon as I can make myself get out of the house.  Monster Jam is being held at the arena tonight and tomorrow night.  I don't start work until 3PM today, but have to be there at 10AM tomorrow.  I'm thinking Sunday will be a day of quiet in our house.

Enjoy your Friday and stay safe out there.


----------



## Daniel Arenson

Morning and Happy Friday!


----------



## Annalog

Good morning from southern Arizona. It is currently 33 F in Benson headed to 65 F and 46 F in Tucson headed to 70 F.

Hope everyone has a safe and good Friday.


----------



## Valmore Daniels

Good morning!


----------



## Ann in Arlington

Good Morning!  8 inches of snow fell Wednesday late afternoon/evening and power went out here around 11:40 p.m. Wednesday evening.  My neighbor assisted in clearing driveways, sidewalks and the street.  (DH never got home due to traffic issues getting out of DC -- he stayed at the priory and came home Thursday afternoon.) In turn, I was able to boil water on my wood stove to provide some much needed coffee to his wife!  He said that made it even. 

Currently, it's 29, with very light snow falling, high temp expected above freezing but not by a whole lot. . .heading out in a bit to a craft fair which will either be lightly attended because of the snow, or really crowded because most of the school systems are closed.


----------



## lonestar

Good morning.  Have a great day and be safe.


----------



## crebel

Good Morning.  A little foggy here, but that means it is warming up a little, may get to upper 30s today!  Eye doctor's appointment this morning that will probably mean new glasses.  I hate picking out new glasses, being an inch from the mirror to see frames without lenses on my face is a pain.

Everyone have a safe and happy day.


----------



## Margaret

Good morning, everyone!  We have another snow day, although I am not really sure why.  The roads are clear around here.  It might be that the buses could have some problems getting in and out of the various neighborhoods.  The snow is piled high on either side of the roads.  We may be in school until July, but it was nice to sleep in again this morning.  Enjoy your Fridays!


----------



## geoffthomas

Good Morning from Derwood, Maryland.
It is cold but warmer than it has been.
Well Ann has kinda told you what has been going on in the nation's capital.
Can you believe that the most developed country in the world lets it's capital become strangled by 5-6 inches of snow?
One of my Daughters-in-law spent from 3:30 in the afternoon until 11 at night getting home. And there were reports of people spending 13 hours in their cars.  Some just abandoned their vehicles on 270 and walked miles in the snow to get home, having given up on ever moving in their cars.  Of course this made the cleanup hard.
There was over 300,000 homes without electricity in the area.
And many are still without power.
I never did lose power this time.
Kept my Buck stove burning wood to help keep the house warm.
And used my brand-new Ariens snow blower to get rid of the 6-8 inches in my driveway, my neighbor's driveway and my other neighbor (82 years old) driveway.  Then I decided to clear about 3 feet path in front of my house to each of those driveways.  Just in case we needed to get back and forth. 

Plows did not come until 11 last night.  So I had stayed home, even though my driveway (and in front of it) was cleared.  But I got to work today (did not drive though) - took Metro.

Oh, and while I am blithering.......check out Valmore Daniels neat set of contests in a separate thread.  He has been running a daily contest for 4 or 5 days now and is still going.  Not nearly enough people are participating.

Just sayin......


----------



## Andra

Happy Friday Friends!!
Those of you who are snowed in may want to cover your ears.  It's 43 and sunny and we should get in the 70s today.  I agree with Jeff, winter is on the way out of Texas.
We are heading to my parent's farm this weekend - and my little niece is with them!!  I haven't seen her since Christmas so I'm really excited.


----------



## loonlover

crebel said:


> I hate picking out new glasses, being an inch from the mirror to see frames without lenses on my face is a pain.


Oh, can I relate, Chris. My brother tells me that might be a little easier when I order new glasses after the cataract surgery (that won't happen until probably mid-March, however).


----------



## crebel

loonlover said:


> Oh, can I relate, Chris. My brother tells me that might be a little easier when I order new glasses after the cataract surgery (that won't happen until probably mid-March, however).


Funny you should say that. I am back home from the opthamologist. He agrees I can't see well, but a new prescription is not going to fix it because......MY CATARACTS ARE TOO BAD. Sorry for yelling, but geez, I am just 51 years old and I am tired of things falling apart already! Appointment with the surgeon is in less 2 weeks and it sounds like you and I will be having surgery around the same time, maybe even both eyes at the same time.

I guess it really is a bump and not a thump (probably should move this to that thread), because the folks I know who have had cataract surgery have ended up with almost 20/20 vision without glasses. I can't hardly fathom functioning without coke bottle glasses.


----------



## Annalog

Chris, DH had cataract surgery when he was 47 or 48 and he had put it off as long as possible as he only has usable vision in one eye.The result was amazing. He can now get glasses made in an hour instead of waiting for weeks. (It used to take a couple months for a lens 20 years ago.) 

LL and Chris, all the best for your surgeries. Follow all the instructions from your doctor but especially the ones concerning eye drops.


----------



## Aravis60

Good morning, everyone. It is 25 degrees and cloudy. The high today is supposed to be 36. I am off to class in a few minutes. Ugh. Have a good Saturday.


----------



## Margaret

Good morning, everyone! It is a sunny 27 degrees outside.  I am heading out to the nursing home so I can be there for Mom's therapy.  Enjoy your Saturdays!


----------



## Annalog

Good morning from southern Arizona. It is currently dark, clear, and 32 F in Benson headed to a sunny and windy 67 F. The forecast for Tucson is similar but with temperatures of 40 F and 69 F.
DH will be driving to Tucson this morning to pick up DD's two dogs so we can dogsit while DD attends a conference. DD willthen spend the night and tomorrow morning with us. 

Hope your weekend is safe and wonderful.


----------



## loonlover

Good morning all.  It is 33 going to 72 with partly cloudy skies.  Then a chance of rain beginning overnight and continuing for the next 3 days.

Working the doors this morning - Sugarland tickets go on sale so I expect there will be a line for a little while after the box office opens at 10.  This afternoon then, I'll move to my post for the second Monster Jam show.  Long day, but I expect it to be relatively easy.

Hope everyone has a great Saturday!


----------



## Leslie

Good morning everyone,

Good luck with the surgery, Chris. 20 degrees and dreary here this morning. I am off to see my friend Adam for a haircut and highlight!

L


----------



## Jeff

Good morning, everyone. I'm reluctant to give a weather report for fear of violent retaliation, but I might mention that I switched the thermostat from heat to air-conditioning yesterday.


----------



## Ann in Arlington

Good Morning.

It's cold out. . .but roads are clear.  And temps may get up to near 40 which will melt stuff.

I'm in the recording studio all day. . .that sounds much more impressive than I think it will be.  A guy in our choir has written some new music for Mass and wants to have a recording of it so he drafted us to do that. . . . .I'm thinking it'll be a lot like being an extra in a movie. . .lots of waiting around until it's time to play your 10 notes.    I will have my Kindle with me. 

On the plus side, there's talk of taking a dinner break at the Irish pub just around the corner. . . . . .


----------



## Valmore Daniels

Good morning!


----------



## telracs

I had to hike to the train this morning, and it was slip slide all the way.  But got some more pictures!


----------



## crebel

Jeff said:


> Good morning, everyone. I'm reluctant to give a weather report for fear of violent retaliation, but I might mention that I switched the thermostat from heat to air-conditioning yesterday.


Good Morning. No violent retaliation here, but I am jealous. We actually have some sunshine and snow melting here this morning. The sunshine really helps the attitude.

Thanks, everybody, for the good wishes on cataract surgery. I am good at following Drs. orders and will do so. Ann, being in the recording studio for the day does sound impressive!

Have a safe and happy day!


----------



## markbeyer

Good Morning ... from Prague. 

There's a blue sky, and the castle is shrouded in mist. A great day for a walk around the city.


----------



## Andra

Good Morning!
I got to sleep in this morning until my niece decided it was time for me to get up. There was a mention of ice cubes if I didn't cooperate. 
I'm about 2 hours farther south than usual and I'll do the weather - 63 right now heading to upper 70s. But the wind has picked up and it's kinda nippy. It's great to be out in the sunshine. John, I'm glad the sunshine is helping your mood too


----------



## telracs

markbeyer said:


> Good Morning ... from Prague.
> 
> There's a blue sky, and the castle is shrouded in mist. A great day for a walk around the city.


PICTURES! Please....


----------



## Jeff

Good morning from deep in the heart of Texas. It's currently 63 going up to 72. Enjoy the day.


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Good  Morning !

Working in Dallas Center, Iowa this week....

12 degrees and falling, snow and freezing drizzle in the forecast !

What is a nice "Desert Rat' like me doing in a place like this ?  Ha!

Have a good day all !

Walter


----------



## crebel

Good Morning!  NapCat, I hope you enjoy your stay in Iowa, the weather reports don't look too promising for this week.  Hopefully you have some warm clothes with you (and a coat that will stand up to snow!).

We are at 16 degrees in SE Iowa and in a winter storm watch until Wednesday morning.

Everybody have a safe and happy day while we get ready to welcome Baby McAfee!


----------



## loonlover

Good morning all.  Slept in a little this morning.  

It is 50, going to 58 with a 50% chance of rain.  The clouds look somewhat threatening, but at least it will not be frozen precipitation.

Yesterday was a gorgeous day with highs in the 70s.  I stood outside the arena for a little while just to enjoy a little of the day.

Hope everyone has a great Sunday.


----------



## lonestar

Good morning everyone.  It was 52 degrees earlier this morning and now at 40 degrees.  It's a gray, dreary looking day in north Texas.  There's a fire burning in the fireplace and we are expecting some winter for the next few days.

It was 77 degrees yesterday.  We walked in the woods and enjoyed the day.

Have a great day and be safe.


----------



## Andra

Good Morning!
It's 64 now and should get to the mid-70s again today. We do have a weather advisory for an Arctic front this week so I'm going to be outside today as much as possible. 
We are planning to pull the travel trailer back home today.  We need to get it to the shop in the next few weeks to have the awning replaced. We have a family trip to Carlsbad Caverns planned in March and I'd like a working awning  
Have a great day everyone!


----------



## Margaret

Good morning, everyone!  Enjoy your Sundays!


----------



## Valmore Daniels

Good morning!


----------



## drenee

I missed the morning.  I thought the time was 11 or so and was surprised to see it's after 1.  My morning completely slipped away.  
Cold and we had more snow today.  We have snow everyday.  And it's cold everyday.  
Laundry and packing today.  As usual.  
deb


----------



## NapCat (retired)

crebel said:


> Good Morning! NapCat, I hope you enjoy your stay in Iowa, the weather reports don't look too promising for this week. Hopefully you have some warm clothes with you (and a coat that will stand up to snow!).
> 
> We are at 16 degrees in SE Iowa and in a winter storm watch until Wednesday morning.
> 
> Everybody have a safe and happy day while we get ready to welcome Baby McAfee!


Good Morning from Dallas Center

BRrrrrrrr Yes, I have lots of warm clothes that I left here last December. I am a geologist working on a drilling project.
I am fortunate to have a heated office trailer.....the poor drillers are out in the elements. Which as you know are predicted to get pretty nasty tonight.

I really do like this part of Iowa, though. Last summer was delightful.

Walter


----------



## Margaret

Good morning, everyone!  It is twenty-one degrees and clear outside this morning.  We are expecting some nasty weather over the next few days - ice, sleet, freezing rain (is that ice?).  I can not wait for spring to get here.  Enjoy your Mondays!


----------



## loonlover

Good morning all. It is 44 going to 58 with a chance of rain today.  I think it will be gloomy and chilly sitting on the concourse today.

Enjoy the day even if it is Monday.


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Happy Monday

Here is the forecast for Dallas Center, Iowa

Today...Sleet Hi: 29°  POP: 100% Occasional freezing drizzle...Light snow and light sleet in the morning...Then snow in the afternoon. Snow and sleet accumulation around 1 inch. A light glazing expected. High in the upper 20s. East wind 10 to 15 mph. Chance of precipitation near 100 percent.
Tonight Snow Lo: 15°  POP: 100% Light snow. Snow accumulation around 2 inches. Low around 15. Northeast wind around 15 mph with gusts to around 25 mph. Chance of snow near 100 percent.

On my way to work outside all day....gasp.  I am usually grateful that I am not stuck in a cubicle....today however ??...Ha !

Have a good day, all

Walter


----------



## Andra

It's Monday! Good Morning Everyone. Currently 46 heading to the 70s again. But we are supposed to get an arctic blast sometime Tuesday that will take us back to freezing temps. There is even a mention of snow which is unusual for us. I hope y'all have a great day!


----------



## Aravis60

Good morning. It is only 15 degrees outside, but it feels warmer to me. We are supposed to be getting some of that yucky weather that is coming through as well. I'm just hoping that it doesn't come while I am in class tonight and then I'll have to drive home in a big mess. Have a great Monday, everyone.


----------



## Annalog

Good morning from southern Arizona. It is currently 44 F and cloudy in Benson headed to 54 F with 50% chance of rain while Tucson is 49 F headed to 55 F with 40% chance of rain. We need the rain.

Hope your Monday is a very good one.


----------



## Sean Sweeney

The last day of "good" weather until Thursday. Ugh.


----------



## Tip10

Good morning.  I have a feeling today is NOT going to be pleasant and tomorrow even less so.

I really hate weather reports where they literally say there will be about 12 inches of "stuff" down by the time the storm is over.
The storm is coming in in three bands -- the ban I'm in is calling for 1 inch of ice accumulation followed by 3-5 inches of sleet followed by 6 inches of snow.  Definitely not pleasant.  North band is for 12-24 inches of snow and southern band is for 1 1/2 inches of ice.

Soooo we get ready for our 12 inches of "stuff".

Stay Safe and stay Warm.


----------



## Leslie

The weather in Maine is predicted to be sunny and cold today. Right now it is 8 degrees but lots of sun shining through the window, which the cat is enjoying very much. Have a good Monday everyone!

L


----------



## crebel

Tip10 said:


> Good morning. I have a feeling today is NOT going to be pleasant and tomorrow even less so.
> 
> I really hate weather reports where they literally say there will be about 12 inches of "stuff" down by the time the storm is over.
> The storm is coming in in three bands -- the ban I'm in is calling for 1 inch of ice accumulation followed by 3-5 inches of sleet followed by 6 inches of snow. Definitely not pleasant. North band is for 12-24 inches of snow and southern band is for 1 1/2 inches of ice.
> 
> Soooo we get ready for our 12 inches of "stuff".
> 
> Stay Safe and stay Warm.


Good Morning. It sounds like Tip's post is the weather report from St. Louis up through SE Iowa. Sounds like it is going to be ugly. The state of Iowa meteorologists keep talking about blizzard of the season around the state and tagging on lines like, "with thundersnow of 3-4" per hour in the Ottumwa area" or "totals could exceed 18" in southeast Iowa". It's never good when they name your town specifically related to weather.

I must get to the store to do the usual STOCK UP, THE SKY IS FALLING (literally), shopping for bread, milk, bottled water, and toilet paper. Everyone have a safe and happy day!


----------



## Jeff

Good morning, all. It's currently 46 in the Waco, Texas area and should reach near 70 this afternoon. Everyone - be safe.


----------



## Tip10

Yep -- I be in the St Louis area.

And Chris, if up there is anything like down here its too late -- stores are stripped clean -- news last night was showing shelves art some of the local groceries -- I'd be surprised if there's more than 2 or 3 loaves of bread in a 25 mile radius.


----------



## Valmore Daniels

Good morning!


----------



## lonestar

Good morning.

Have a great day and be safe.


----------



## Margaret

Good morning, everyone!  It is 21 degrees outside with a coating of snow.  We are starting to have some freezing rain, so I am leaving early to get into school before it gets too bad.  For anyone affected by this storm - be careful and stay safe!  Enjoy your Tuesdays!


----------



## Aravis60

Good morning, everyone. It is 32 degrees and icy/ raining here this morning. Everything has a thin layer of ice over it and and schools are closed, so I am going back to bed. Have a good Tuesday, all.


----------



## Tip10

Good morning from St Louis. So far where I am (Metro East) we've dodged it but that won't last. Slight coating of ice on most everything right now. Freezing Rain and sleet due to start anytime now and they just upped our warning to a full on blizzard warning for later today. I'll be working from home today but DW will be out in this mess -- _somewhere_. We both work for power company and because of what I do I am exempt from storm duty but her job includes storm duty -- i.e. field work during storms. Prayers for safety would be appreciated.


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Good Morning !

18 and light snow just northwest of Des Moines....so far have missed the blunt of the storm, but the second punch is looming in on us.  Wind, dropping temperature and more snow.

Off to shovel, brush and defrost.

Keep Warm All

Walter


----------



## Jeff

Wet and cold in Waco. Have a good day and stay safe.


----------



## crebel

Good Morning.  Like Tip and NapCat, our overnight weather was not even close to the horrors that were predicted.  Animal tracks in our yard visible in the existing snow have not filled in yet.  I think "yet" may be the operative word, but the weatherpersons have changed the cumulative total through tomorrow from 18" to 10".  

Everyone stay safe, warm, dry and happy.


----------



## corkyb

Snowing, slippery, bleary out in Albany, NY.  And I HAVE to go to work as tomorrow is going to be much worse.  And there is no room to put the 15 feet of snow the storm is supposed to bring.  And I already have five inches of ice back up covered by a foot of snow on my roof.  Just hope it warms up soon so it doesn't collapse.


----------



## Tip10

Okay so maybe I spoke too soon within a half hour of my last posting we developed about a quarter to a half inch of ice build up and it continues to grow.
You know -- its a really odd feeling to be saying "hurry snow, c'mon and start" when they are talking a full on blizzard and as much as 20 inches to 2 feet but I'll take the blizzard over "significant ice buildup".


Stay safe and warm folks.

Nap, Chris, and the rest in the path of this beast -- batten down the hatches!  Its coming to get us!


----------



## Sean Sweeney

It is already snowing. We're supposed to get WTF levels of snow. I just hope I have enough gas in the snow blower.


----------



## Annalog

Good morning from southern Arizona. It is 32F in Benson and 34 F in Tucson. The day should get to the high 50s, cloudy, and windy with gusts up to 40 mph.

Be careful and stay safe.


----------



## loonlover

Good morning all.  It is 58 with thunderstorms.  Temperatures will drop as the day goes by with freezing rain and snow expected by early evening.  But we will receive very little compared to areas to the west, north and east of us.

Everyone stay safe out there.


----------



## Leslie

Good morning everyone,

10 degrees and the precipitation hasn't started yet...

Stay safe -- it looks like the entire nation is expecting bad weather!

L


----------



## Andra

Good Morning from Austin Texas where we are having very cold stuff for us.  You Northerners will laugh, but it was close to 32 at my house with little ice pellets swirling around.  The farther south I drove, the better the weather.  It was 38 in the parking lot.  We are supposed to get down to 16 tonight and maybe have snow flurries Thursday.
To put it in perspective - we hit 81 yesterday and these 30-degree temps weren't supposed to get here until later today and it was supposed to be dry.  We can handle dry.  But most of us don't know how to drive in ice and snow.  I'm glad that my little car is all-wheel drive, but I'm more glad that everyone was being nice on the roads this morning.
Praying for all to stay warm and safe.


ETA: it's almost 10:00am and the temp has fallen to 28...


----------



## Valmore Daniels

Good morning


----------



## crebel

Andra said:


> Good Morning from Austin Texas where we are having very cold stuff for us. You Northerners will laugh, but it was close to 32 at my house with little ice pellets swirling around. The farther south I drove, the better the weather. It was 38 in the parking lot. We are supposed to get down to 16 tonight and maybe have snow flurries Thursday.
> To put it in perspective - we hit 81 yesterday and these 30-degree temps weren't supposed to get here until later today and it was supposed to be dry. We can handle dry. But most of us don't know how to drive in ice and snow. I'm glad that my little car is all-wheel drive, but I'm more glad that everyone was being nice on the roads this morning.
> Praying for all to stay warm and safe.
> 
> ETA: it's almost 10:00am and the temp has fallen to 28...


You stay safe and warm, too. I thought of all our Texas KBers when I heard on the news this morning that it was warmer in Anchorage, Alaska today than it is in Austin, Texas. That just sounds wrong.


----------



## Annalog

crebel said:


> You stay safe and warm, too. I thought of all our Texas KBers when I heard on the news this morning that it was warmer in Anchorage, Alaska today than it is in Austin, Texas. That just sounds wrong.


I was checking global weather on the Wii this weekend and saw warmer temperatures at the South Pole than in parts of North America. It definitely seemed wrong. Stay warm and safe.


----------



## lonestar

It's 12:04 for it's not morning.  I tried to post from the phone earlier but something would not work.  Just turned the computer on.  It's about 14 degrees with a wind chill of who knows below zero.  We had thunderstorms, lightening, rain, sleet and snow last night.  The wind is blowing.  We have not lost our power but I'm still keeping my fingers crossed about that.  The power lines here are covered with ice and swinging with the wind.  Brrr!  It's cold in north Texas.

Almost forgot- Have a great day and be safe.


----------



## Edward C. Patterson

We had a dangerous but tenable coating of ice here in the Lehigh Valley, but tonight they are calling for an inch of ice, so I have planned to stay home tomorrow and hope the heat stays on.

Edward C. Patterson


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Part Two of the "one-two punch" is hitting the Des Moine area now.

Horizontal snow......really, really cold


----------



## Leslie

Good morning everyone,

Greetings from snowy Maine. Everything is cancelled and we're hunkered down by the stove. Have a great day everyone!

L


----------



## Jeff

Good morning, everyone. It's very cold and icy here.  Makes me wish I had a stove to hunker down by.


----------



## BTackitt

Morning to you too Jeff. And yep, I agree. my aunt & uncle used to have the best woodburning fireplace/stove on chilly mornings to get close to and have a cup of hot cocoa by.


----------



## Sean Sweeney

Delaying this cup of coffee so I don't have to go out and snow blow yet.


----------



## Jeff

We're having fifteen minute rolling blackouts. Unfortunately my UPSs only have about 10-14 minutes of run time. The good news is that the groundhog didn't see his shadow.


----------



## Sean Sweeney

And 30 seconds later, I gulped it.

Looks like I'm going outside.


----------



## Annalog

Good morning from southern Arizona. It is 22 F in Benson headed to a cloudy and windy, but dry, 41 F while Tucson is 28 F headed to 42 F. 

Stay safe and warm.


----------



## Margaret

Good morning, everyone! There will be no hunkering for me today. We did get some ice during the night, but the temperatures are expected to go above freezing as the morning goes on, so we have a two hour delay to the school day. I am not really complaining. If things go the way they have been predicted, we will be fortunate. We will get the school day in and everyone should arrive safely. We found out yesterday which holidays were taken away to make up for our three snow days - Presidents' Day, our end of year clerical day, and one day of the Easter break. February is a very long month without Presidents' Day to break it up. Stay warm, stay safe, and enjoy your Wednesdays!


Jeff said:


> The good news is that the groundhog didn't see his shadow.


That groundhog has been known to lie on occasion!


----------



## Aravis60

Good morning, everyone. No work for me again today, but it really isn't that bad. The roads are mostly just wet. It is 35 degrees and really windy, but I'll take that over ice and snow. To those in the path of the worst of the storm, stay warm and safe.


----------



## Andra

I have no idea how you folks up north handle this kind of weather.  It's currently 18 degrees with a wind chill of 1.  I don't even know how to dress for this - I have on  leggings under my black sweatpants, a shirt, a fleece top layer and when walking from the car to the building, add a hat, a hooded sweatshirt, my leather jacket and gloves.
At least it's dry now, so the drive in was pretty easy.  But there were 4 traffic lights that were totally dark.  That's the first time I've seen that in the 11+ years that I've been driving across Austin.
We're supposed to be like this until Saturday and our snow chances increased to 40%.

Good Morning!  Everybody stay safe and warm!


----------



## loonlover

Good morning all.  It is 26 going to 27 with partly cloudy skies.  We received 2 inches of rain yesterday, but were below the line of freezing temperatures until late enough in the day to not get wintry precipitation.

Electric company is supposed to install a new meter this afternoon so they can read it without going inside the fence.  I don't envy them.

To all those hit by the storm - stay safe and warm.  Have a good day.


----------



## Valmore Daniels

Good Morning


----------



## Sean Sweeney

And here comes the freezing rain.


----------



## Tip10

Morning from St Louis.  How you're doing here depends upon exactly where you live.  Weird storm.  I ended up actually shoveling sleet yesterday -- shoveled about 4 inches of the stuff off the drive. Got another 3 inches of snow on it last night.  Working from home again today (ain't computers wonderful!).

DD came up with the best description of what hit us yesterday -- she said we'd been snow-coned.  Said it was just like having a giant snow-cone dumped on you.  And I'd say she hit the nail just about right on the head!!

Stay warm and safe everybody!


----------



## NapCat (retired)

5 degrees with blowing snow and headed to -8 (Des Moines, Iowa).

Sure looks pretty as I plan to head back to bed !!

Keep Warm All

Walter


----------



## crebel

Good Morning!  We survived the blast with no loss of electricity.  A little over 12" of snow here, no school, roads closed now because of the blowing snow.  I know it is much worse in other areas.  Current temp is 8, wind chill -11.  I let the poor dog out for 30 seconds at 5 a.m. and we went back to bed.  Seems to be a great day for staying in my flannel jammies all day and not even attempting to go anywhere (can't get out of our 1/2 mile driveway until the snowplow guy gets here anyway).

Everybody stay safe and happy today!


----------



## caracara

Good morning all.

It is 20 degrees here. No precipitation of any kind, so I still have school. 
And my car has no heater. *grunble, complain, glare*
We're suppose to be doing rolling blackouts. Hopefully not at school, there are plenty of class rooms without windows. Dark room full of High Schoolers...

Hope everyone has a warm, safe, day.


----------



## lonestar

Good morning!  8 degrees here without wind chill.  Brr!  They started rolling power blackouts this morning without warning.  Yuck.  Without electricity we have no water- our well has an electric pump.  So we always worry and added to that we were concerned about the pipes freezing without the water running.  Luckily, power was back on after about 20 minutes.  A little warning would have been good but oh well.

Stay warm and be safe.


----------



## kindleworm

21 degrees. Over 20 inches of snow with some waist high snow drifts. Haven't seen a snow plow yet.  We're all enjoying a snow day!


----------



## geoffthomas

Well the Mother storm kinda missed the Nation's Capital.
We were supposed to get some really nasty freezing rain - and a lot of it.
But it got just a little too warm here and we did not get it.
Almost no rain of any kind.
And now it is supposed to hit near 50 today.

Just sayin....


----------



## Margaret

Good morning,everyone!  Hopefully the weather will be settling down for a bit.  We should have a sunny, but cold day here, about right for Philadelphia in February.  Our school has an open house tonight, which means a long day - in by seven and not out until after eight tonight.  We do get dinner out of the deal.  Enjoy your Thursdays!


----------



## Jeff

It's 19 and not going to get above freezing until Saturday - but no rolling black-outs yet today, that's a good sign. Good morning, everyone.


----------



## NapCat (retired)

-16 chill factor in the Des Moines area this morning.

I went out for dinner last night and most major roads were clear and secondarys plowed.  Looks like we got off better than most.
Today we will be digging out, thawing equipment and hopefully back to work.

Hope the rest of you are all dry, warm and safe.  Have a great day !

Walter


----------



## Annalog

Good morning from southern Arizona. It is currently 11 F (wind chill -7) in Benson headed to a windy but sunny 36 F. Tucson is 20 F headed to 46 F or a bit warmer.

Stay safe and warm. Hope your Thursday is wonderful.


----------



## Aravis60

Good morning, everyone. It is 11 degrees outside and sunny. We only got a little bit more snow last night. Late start at school today, so I got to sleep in, which is nice. Have a good Thursday.


----------



## crebel

Good Morning. Actual temp -5 with windchill of -17.  I think the temperatures are the reason schools are still closed here, brrr.

Everyone have a safe and happy day.


----------



## caracara

Good morning all.

It is 23 degrees here in Central Texas, and still no precipitation. They are predicting snow for tonight. *fingers crossed* I don't believe snow, until I see it on the ground.

Hope everyone has a warm, and wonderful Thursday.


----------



## loonlover

Good morning all.  17 degrees here going to 31.  Forecast is for cloudy skies today and chance of snow tonight and tomorrow.  I saw some teeny tiny snowflakes this morning.

Hope everyone has a good day.  Stay safe and warm out there.


----------



## Daniel Arenson

Morning everyone!


----------



## geoffthomas

Good Morning from Derwood, Maryland.
It was 27 when I took the dogs out this morning.
Not expected to go much over freezing today.
But no rain/freezing rain/ice expected today.

Be outrageous today.


----------



## lonestar

11 degrees this morning.  No sunshine yet.  I saw a report that we might get more snow tomorrow.  Today is the third day we have been inside- no school and little movement out in our world.  We're running low on propane so we have cut back the gas heaters- mostly depending on the fireplace and its blower.  We're hoping there won't be any more of the rolling blackouts we had yesterday.  We're good though.

Stay warm and be safe.

geoffthomas- I try to be outrageous every day.  It helps.


----------



## geoffthomas

Good for you lonestar.

It is great to not "be careful" or "take care" but be bold.

Just sayin.....


----------



## Andra

Something is very wrong here. How can you folks up north be warmer than Central Texas? It's warmed up to 22 but not supposed to go over freezing again - like Jeff said, probably Saturday. 
I've been to the dentist this morning and have a doctor's appointment in a bit so I am not going in to work. I will have a fire this afternoon. 
Hope your Thursday is treating you well.


----------



## Leslie

21 degrees in southern Maine with lots of sun. It snowed a lot yesterday but wasn't as bad as everyone predicted -- maybe about 9 inches, not 18! Of course more snow is predicted for the weekend. Sigh...

Have a good Thursday everyone!

L


----------



## Annalog

Andra said:


> Something is very wrong here. How can you folks up north be warmer than Central Texas? ...


It could be that overcast/cloudy skies will hold the heat in while clear skies let the heat escape.


----------



## Edward C. Patterson

Gung-xi Fa-tsai - the Year of the Rabbit.  

Edward C. Patterson


----------



## Kathleen Valentine

23 degrees in Gloucester and cloudy -- so much snow I can't even open my back door.


----------



## Margaret

Good morning, everyone!  Welcome to Kathleen.  It is only 18 degrees here outside of Philly, but it is clear and should reach a high of about 38.  We are expecting some freezing rain tomorrow.  I am going to the Poconos with my husband, married children, and grandchildren this weekend to stay at Great Wolf Lodge, an indoor waterpark.  It is not my first choice for a weekend getaway (the idea of a swimsuit in the winter is a little scary,) but the kids will have fun and I will have a good time with them.  Talk to you on Monday, and enjoy your weekends!


----------



## Jeff

Good morning, everyone. It's a chilly 19 with blowing snow in the heart of Texas.


----------



## Aravis60

Good morning, everyone. It is 12 degrees in the Buckeye State this morning. The forecast says 37 and sunny for later today, which sounds just lovely. Have a great Friday and stay warm!


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Good Morning

Clear, Cold and Windy near Des Moine....
I'm off to the drill site to convince some roughnecks that they are tough enough to work (He said from his heated office trailer ! Ha !)

Everyone have a good Friday !!

Walter


----------



## Tip10

Good Morning -- single digits in St Louis this morning (I refuse to look further than that).  
Looking forward to a free weekend (absolutely NOTHING on the calendar for this weekend -- an extremely rare occurrence) so looking forward to entering a vegetative state in front of the fireplace with Kindle and Wine this weekend.  I'm sure something will come up to screw that up but.....

Stay Safe and Stay Warm


----------



## Valmore Daniels

Good Morning


----------



## loonlover

Good morning all.  It is 28 going to 31 with an 80% chance of precipitation in the form of ice pellets.  I haen't seen any of those yet - hope it stays that way.

Intinst is on vacation today - we don't have to go anywhere, but I was kind of wanting to go out for lunch.  If the weather doesn't cooperate, I have options here at the house for meals and we might get a little more work done around the house.

Have a good day - stay warm and safe.


----------



## Annalog

Good morning from southern Arizona. Tucson had a low of 17 F last night, is supposed to be 23 F and is headed to a high in the low 50s. Benson had a low of 9 F, is supposed to be 20 F and is headed to the high 40s. I am not sure how accurate the current temps are as it is currently 11 F at my house, just outside Benson, and I cannot see that it is 9 degrees warmer less than 2 miles away. We recorded a record low at our house of 7.5 F. (Our previous lows have been around 9 F.) The day is clear and will be sunny as in a few minutes as soon as the sun rises. 

I will probably be working from home today as we had frozen water pipes at the office yesterday and may have problems again there today. I had a conference call with people in Sweden this morning where today highs and lows of 37 F and 30 F. 

Hope you have a wonderful Friday with a warmer weekend.


----------



## crebel

Good Morning!  Still cold here, but life seems to be returning to "normal", roads pretty clear, schools are open.  Looks like the weekend blast is going to stay south and east of Iowa.

I'm looking forward to a date with DH and another couple tonight at a new restaurant here in our little town, it is a microbrewery and has an interesting menu.  I think I am going to try their "Grilled Cheese, Three Ways" which includes a gorgonzola & pear panini, another with brie and honeyed walnuts, not sure what the third one is - calories will not be discussed.

LL - a vacation day and work around the house do not compute, avoid work if possible.

Everyone have a safe and happy day.


----------



## loonlover

crebel said:


> LL - a vacation day and work around the house do not compute, avoid work if possible.


Yeah, but since I am technically on vacation all the time (at least according to Intinst), he has to put up with assisting me with things I can't do by myself whenever I find an opportunity. And we really need to deal with some of the things we brought from Mom's.

An update on the weather: we are now getting snow - a piddling amount compared to other parts of the country, but enough that the roofs on the other side of the street are white.


----------



## Kathleen Valentine

Good morning. It's 24 degrees and sunny in Gloucester!


----------



## caracara

*SNOW!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*
We have SNOW!!!
Everything looks so pretty, and thanks to the past 3 days being freezing it is on the roads as well! (Ok, not actually a good thing for driving, but it looks amazing, and means no school.)

Hope everyone has a great Friday.


----------



## lonestar

19 degrees in north Texas.  This morning it snowed while the sun was shining.  I've never seen that before.  It has quit and hopefully there will be no more snow or ice.  Relatives in Falfurrias, Texas got ice last night and now they are staying home too.

It has certainly been a crazy winter.

Caracara- glad you can stay home from classes.

Be safe and stay warm everyone.  Going to get some serious reading done by the fireplace today.


----------



## Leslie

Good morning!

After a below zero start to the day, the temp is now up to 27 with lots of sun and blue sky. Have a great day everyone!

L


----------



## geoffthomas

Well it is cold and sunny here in Maryland today.

Be Bold.


----------



## Andra

Happy Friday!!
We actually got a snow day here - not so much because of the snow but because of the ice on so many of the major roadways.  We just don't know how to deal with it so we shut down.
I've pretty much been parked in front of the fireplace with my Kindle since I got up.  Total bliss!


----------



## crebel

Good Saturday morning!  It is not quite as cold here this morning, but too early for the sun to be shining.  I am heading to my sister's home until Monday morning for a girl's weekend.  DH, DS and a bunch of guy friends are taking over our house tomorrow for a Super Bowl-Guy fest, so I am out of here!

Everyone have a safe and happy weekend.


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Good Morning

Almost toasty this morning at 19 degrees in the Des Moine area.

I am headed back out to the drill-site to "motivate" my drill-crew (they are from Florida.....silly people !  Their accents are freezing and words just falling to the ground !  Ha !)

Have a great day, all
Walter


----------



## loonlover

Good morning all.  It is 23 going to 40 and partly cloudy.  Roads will be hazardous in places this morning.  Per Weather Underground  2.1 inches fell at the Little Rock airport yesterday.  I'm guessing we received about the same where we live.

Hope everyone has a great Saturday.


----------



## Jeff

It's 27 and going toward 47 in the heart of Texas. Good morning, everyone. Bon weekend.


----------



## Valmore Daniels

Good Morning


----------



## geoffthomas

Good Morning from Derwood, Maryland.
It is 32 now with rain most of the day - not freezing though.

Step lively.


----------



## lonestar

Good morning!  WooHoo!!!!!!!!!!!!!  The sun is shining and bright today.  Temperatures in the 30s for now and things are melting.  Yay!  I'll be getting out of the house for certain.

Good thing about being iced in and having lots of time-  good time to reflect and make new goals for myself.  Feeling good today.

Have a great day and be safe everyone.  Life is good.


----------



## Andra

It's the weekend and we have above freezing temperatures again!!!
It's sunny and in the 50s.  Now THIS is why I live in Texas!
Have a great weekend everyone.  I went to Zumba class this morning and DH asked if I wanted to go dancing tonight, so it's a good day for me.


----------



## lonestar

Good morning everyone.  I'm so glad we enjoyed the sunshine and warm temperatures yesterday.  It's cloudy again today.  I am so thankful for the warmth of the fireplace.

Have a great day- enjoy the game and be safe.


----------



## loonlover

Good morning all.  It is 30 going to 41 with a possibility of rain followed by sleet/snow in the evening hours.  I'm hoping the cold front lags in getting here - less chance of precipitation per the weather statement.

Have a great day!

Oh, and if you are into watching the eagle cam - there is an egg this morning.  There is a thread in NQK if you need a link.


----------



## Jeff

Good morning, everyone. Looks like a dreary, slightly chilly day ahead. Stay dry, warm and safe.


----------



## geoffthomas

Good Morning from Derwood, MD.
It is 38 now with an expected high of 42.
Sunny today.

Seek adventure.


----------



## caracara

Good morning all.

It is 50 degrees out. Nice and warm and toasty compared to last week. Gotta love Texas' bi-polar weather.

Nothing on the agenda for today. My favorite kind of days.

Hope everyone has a wonderful Sunday.


----------



## Valmore Daniels

A little late on the good mornings, but better late than never


----------



## Margaret

Good morning, everyone!  It is 29 degrees right now in the Philadelphia area, but we are expected to see highs in the 40's - not too bad.  It is back to work for me after a weekend at Great Wolf Lodge  with the grandkids.  We all had a wonderful time.  Saturdays's weather was awful in the mountains -sleet and freezing rain, but since we didn't have to go outside, it didn't matter to us.  I did feel bad for the people who had planned to go skiing though.  Enjoy your Mondays!


----------



## loonlover

Good morning all.  It is 33 going to 38 with a light snow mist falling.  I'm heading to work in a little while, hoping the temps continue to stay above the freezing mark.  Snow will taper off and be out of the area by noon - at least that is the forecast.

Hope everyone has a great day.


----------



## Aravis60

Good morning, everyone. It is 35 degrees outside and that is about as warm as it is going to get today. I'm only working a half day because I have a doctor's appointment this afternoon, but I have class tonight, so it won't be that much of a break. Have a great Monday, all.


----------



## Jeff

Good morning from deep in the heart of Texas. It should warm up to about 50 today with another cold front due on Wednesday.


----------



## Annalog

Good morning from southern Arizona. It is 32 F in Benson headed to a sunny 66 F while Tucson is 42 F headed to a sunny 69 F.

Hope your Monday is a great one.


----------



## lonestar

Good morning.  It's 32 degrees here in north Texas.  The wind chill makes it feel like 23.  We should reach 42 later today and if the sun keeps shining, it will be beautiful.  The ground is slushy and everything is wet.  We needed that moisture so no one is really complaining about the wet ground.  My husband's fork lift has been stuck on both Saturday and Sunday but he's managed to get it out.

Have a great day and be safe.


----------



## Andra

Good Morning!
It's 39 and sunny and like Jeff we are heading towards the 50s.
Our forecast also calls for another cold front this week and mentions freezing rain - I'd rather have snow.  Austin gets crazy when there is ice.
Hope everyone has a great week!


----------



## Valmore Daniels

'morning


----------



## tsilver

Good morning all.  Let's all stretch and take a deep breath.


----------



## loonlover

Good morning all.  It is 22 going to 36 with partly cloudy skies.  Snowfall is expected to arrive during the evening hours with a winter storm watch in effect from Wednesday morning through Wednesday evening.

I'm working the doors due to the construction project during the day and then the Harlem Globetrotters are here tonight.  I think it will be about a 14 hour day.  The day part is easy - I spend most of it reading and the Globetrotters make for an easy event.

Hope everyone has an easy Tuesday.


----------



## Aravis60

Good morning, everyone. It is 20 degrees and, according to the Weather Channel, the high today is only supposed to be 21. There is a little bit of new snow on the ground, just enough to make it pretty. I'm getting ready to go to work, but I can't seem to work up any enthusiasm. I am sipping 7Up and eating soda crackers in an effort to quell my nausea. 
Speaking of nausea, I had my first pre-natal visit with the doctor yesterday and got to see my baby for the first time. This is my first pregnancy, and it was so exciting and amazing to see the baby and watch its heart beating.


----------



## Jeff

Good morning from Central Texas where it should warm up to about 60 today. Tomorrow=Ice Storm.


----------



## Margaret

Good morning, everyone! Aravis, congratulations on your pregnancy - take care of yourself! It is a drizzly 38 degrees outside and expected to get colder but drier as the day goes on. The rest of the week is supposed to be dry as well. I stayed up too late reading _The Pillars of the Earth_, so I am having trouble getting my act together today. I had better get some coffee. Enjoy your Tuesdays!


----------



## Sean Sweeney

There is more white stuff on the trees and ground. I swear, I think my tolerance of the white stuff has shrunk to nil.

Good morning. Make something of this day.


----------



## Andra

Happy Tuesday!
See Jeff's post for the weather report for Central Texas.  I plan to enjoy the dry sunny weather today!
DH and I stayed up late last night watching Castle - first we watched and earlier one from this season and then the new episode for last night.  I'm getting too invested in those characters - I have to watch the whole episode at one sitting!


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Good Morning !!

We have a chill factor in Central Iowa that makes one wonder why anyone lives here !!!
BRRrrrrrrrrrrr

Have a great day all
Walter


----------



## Valmore Daniels

Reallly looking forward to warmer days ... brrrr.  G'morning!


----------



## caracara

Good morning all.

It is 37 here, and sunny.

hope everyone has a fantastic Tuesday.


----------



## kindleworm

Only 12 degrees outside , but we have a bright blue sky and sunshine in the Chicago area.  I love sunny winter days! Have a great day everyone!


----------



## geoffthomas

Happy Tuesday everyone.


----------



## Margaret

Good morning, everyone!  It is seventeen degrees here and should be in the thirties by this afternoon.  Enjoy your Wednesdays!


----------



## Jeff

It's 27 going up to 39 today, in the heart of Texas. Looks like it rained a little over night and the roads are icy. Good morning, everyone. Be careful out there.


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Good Morning !!


----------



## Aravis60

Good morning, everyone. It is 9 degrees outside right now and it is headed into the twenties. Tonight looks like it will be even colder. I don't want to go outside. Have a good Wednesday.


----------



## Sean Sweeney

*pulls the blankets over head* Morning.


----------



## loonlover

Good morning all.  It was 22 when I got up about 40 minutes ago and it is now 25 - the high for the day.  Light snow is falling, but I think most of the heavier snowfall will be to the north of where we live and somewhat to the north of where we work.  

Everyone have a good day.  Stay safe and warm.


----------



## caracara

Good morning all.

It's cold again, and icy. And I still have school... Sigh...

Hope everyone has a terrific Wednesday.


----------



## crebel

Good Morning to all.  Sorry I haven't been around much the last few days.  I am having a little trouble with my bad arm and my eyes which is making it difficult to read and/or type.  Hopefully things will get straightened out sooner rather than later.

Everyone be safe and happy.  Oh yes, 2 degrees here this morning with a windchill of -12.  At least that is warmer than yesterday!


----------



## NapCat (retired)

crebel said:


> Oh yes, 2 degrees here this morning with a windchill of -12. At least that is warmer than yesterday!


"Warmer than yesterday, REALLY is not saying much"
Hope you are feeling better soon...

Have a good day
Walter (in Dallas Center)


----------



## Andra

Good Morning!
We supposedly had a high of 40 degrees sometime between midnight and 6:00AM.  BUT when I left the house around 6:30, it was already in the 20s and we had icy stuff sputtering from the sky.  Not much was sticking on the roads, but people were still being stupid.  It took me and hour and 15 minutes to drive across Austin today when it ususally takes 35-40 minutes (in the morning).  But I got here in one piece and we have power in our building so it's all good.  We are supposed to go above freezing before the afternoon commute.
Stay safe and warm everyone.


----------



## geoffthomas

Good Morning from Derwood, Maryland.
It is 22 now (was colder) and we expect only 32.
Some of us had an awesome chat last night - even Harvey joined us.
And some stayed up late to read the just-released new Mike Hicks book.
Season of Harvest - go get it.
- available today for $.99.
But the price will go back to a more normal price right away.



I got it.
I read it.
I love it.

Just sayin.....


----------



## Valmore Daniels

Good morning


----------



## Jeff

It's very cold and not getting warm today in McGregor, Texas. Good morning. Stay safe and warm.


----------



## Aravis60

Good morning. It is 4 degrees this morning in the Buckeye State, which I think is just ridiculous.   THe high today is supposed to be 22. I'm really looking forward to spring. Have a good Thursday, everyone.


----------



## crebel

Good Morning.  No warmth in Iowa this morning either, windchill is -16, but we are supposed to warm up significantly this weekend.

Off to the eye clinic this morning to find out the plan for my cataracts.  I am anxious to get this taken care of ASAP.  However, we were watching a tv show last night and a guest made the statement, "I am too blessed to be stressed."  I am going to make that phrase my motto.

Everybody have a safe and happy day.


----------



## Barbiedull

YUCK! We walk to school...so I will be trekking a mile in this with my youngest Son!
Maybe it will warm up a couple degrees in the next hour...


----------



## Margaret

Good morning, everyone!  Chris, that motto is a good one - do you mind if I borrow it?  Enjoy your Thursdays!


----------



## loonlover

Good morning all.  It is 9 degrees at my back door and we are supposed to have a high of 30 with sunshine today.  It doesn't look like there will be much melting until tomorrow.  The amounts of snowfall measured near here range from 5 to 7.5 inches.  We haven't seen that much at once more than 3 or 4 times in the 33 years we have lived in Arkansas.

I was supposed to see the eye surgeon to schedule my cataract surgery today, but nothing is stirring around here and I'm pretty sure his office will not be open - at least not for an 8:10 appointment.

Hope everyone has a good day.  Stay warm and safe.


----------



## Valmore Daniels

Good morning everyone


----------



## geoffthomas

Good Morning from Derwood, Maryland.
It was 20 when I got up and we don't expect it to above 28.
but that is better than Barbiedull has.

I finished Mike Hicks new book and just want to say that if you don't have your copy you will miss out.\


----------



## Andra

Good Freezing Morning!
It's sunny and 19 in Austin TX and I'm too chicken to check the forecast.  I'm afraid that it will stay below freezing most of the day.  BUT at least we are dry so it's easier to drive back and forth to work.
Have a wonderful day!


----------



## crebel

Margaret said:


> Good morning, everyone! Chris, that motto is a good one - do you mind if I borrow it? Enjoy your Thursdays!


Of course! They aren't my words anyway, I just thought it was a wonderful sentiment that I am going to adopt.


----------



## Margaret

Good morning, everyone!  It is eleven degrees and still dark outside, but is expected to be much warmer for the weekend.  We had another open house at school last night ( many catholic schools in our area are closing, and we are looking to pick up some of their students) so it feels as though I have just left work and it is already time to go back in.  At least the weekend is almost here.  Enjoy your Fridays!


----------



## geoffthomas

Good Morning from Derwood, Maryland.
It is 16 now, high 38 and sunny.

be assured.


----------



## Jeff

Good morning from McGregor, Texas. It's 18 with an expected high of 49. Should be in the 70s by Monday.


----------



## Aravis60

Good Friday morning. It is 13 degrees this morning and headed to 31. It looks like today is going to be the last really cold night for a while and we are finally going to get a warm up next week. Yay! Have a great day, everyone.


----------



## crebel

Good Morning!  We are having a heat wave.  At 25 degrees at 6:30 a.m. we have already passed yesterday's high and are expected to get close to 40.  I am crossing my fingers that DH will be able to finally get the outside Christmas decorations down and packed away this weekend.

Everyone have a safe and happy day.


----------



## NapCat (retired)

crebel said:


> Good Morning! We are having a heat wave. At 25 degrees at 6:30 a.m.


You took the words out of my mouth. Ungodly hot !!
This is the warmest it has been since I've been visiting your fair state !!


----------



## loonlover

Good morning all.  It is 6 degrees at my back door, but we are to have highs in the 40s today and up to 60 by Sunday.

The Arkansas Sports Hall of Fame banquet is at the arena tonight (their museum is in the arena).  I will be sitting in the lobby at the receptionist's desk.  It will be a good night for people watching - even a few celebrities attend this.  

Hope everyone has a great start to the weekend.  Stay safe and warm out there.


----------



## caracara

Good morning all.

It is 25 out there. 

No exciting plans for this lovely Friday. 

Hope everyone has a spectacular Friday.


----------



## Valmore Daniels

TGIF ! Good Morning


----------



## jpmorgan49

Wow, it's warmed up to 21 after a low of -8 yesterday. It's supposed to warm up to the 40's by next week.  I guess the 5 foot drifts may get smaller.
jp


----------



## Andra

TGIF!!!
Yes, it's still morning in my time zone and it's sunny and 45.  We are supposed to get to the mid-50s today and see the return of our normal Texas winter weather next week.  Hello 70 degrees!!!
We start our Valentine's celebrations off tonight with a concert by a DJ that DH really likes.  I've been listening to the newest album and I really like it too so I'm looking forward to the concert!

There was an interesting article in our paper yesterday about the weather so I thought I would share:

"The low this morning at the Austin-Bergstrom International Airport and at Camp Mabry was 19 degrees, breaking the previous record lows for this date set in 1973 at the airport and 1929 at Camp Mabry. 
Nineteen degrees in Austin, Texas? To our Northern friends who laugh at Austinites for calling this “cold”: We have made a deal with the weather. We put up with 100-plus degree days in July and August in exchange for being able to comfortably eat queso on a restaurant patio in February. The weather hasn’t been holding up its part of the bargain. The normal high for this time of year is 65 degrees. The normal low is 43. We’ve been consistently about 20 degrees, and sometimes more, below that for quite a while."


----------



## Margaret

Good morning, everyone!  It is a sunny 23 degrees outside.  I have a curriculum workshop to attend this morning - not really my favorite way to spend a Saturday.  I am hoping it will be over by noon.  Enjoy your Saturdays!


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Good Morning All !!

Looks like most of us are getting a reprieve from the cold this weekend.......

Enjoy it, whatever you are doing.

Walter


----------



## MrPLD

Morning all, though really this is 'evening' for me.  Wish that this thread was lagged by 18 hours sometimes


----------



## crebel

Good Morning!  We are looking forward to serious slush today as it will be warm enough for snow to melt significantly,

Andra, I hope your weather gets back to normal soon, it sounds crazy to hear how cold you have been.

Everbody have a safe and happy day,


----------



## loonlover

Good morning all.  It is 27, going to 54 today with clear skies.  I can live with that.

Had to bathe one of the dogs before I had my coffee this morning.  I really wish she would quit eating the bird seed.  It is not good for her digestive system.

Plan to spend the day with DH doing whatever comes along.  Hopefully that includes a meal out.  A trip to the grocery store is in order also since I have to work tomorrow and it can't wait until Monday.

Hope everyone has a great day!


----------



## Valmore Daniels

Good morning


----------



## Aravis60

Good morning. It is 30 degrees outside right now, and we are also supposed to be getting a bit of a warm up. I am looking forward to the 50s they have predicted for later in the week. Have a great Saturday, all.


----------



## Andra

Good Morning!  We are at 35 heading to 65. That's more like it!
The concert was great last night. I can't remember the last time I left the house around 10:30 pm and got home at 3:00 am.  I'm up long enough to do some laundry and then back to sleep.
Valentine events today include a Tango lesson, dinner at The Melting Pot and a hockey game.


----------



## loonlover

Good morning.  I thought I might be the first one to greet the day.  Temps are supposed to be in the sixties today.

A service celebrating a tenth anniversary for a church with multiple campuses is being held at the arena this morning.  Attendance is expected to be around 13,000.  For arena staff it will not be any different than any other event (except at least alcohol won't be being served).  I expect it to be a fairly quiet event for my position.

Hope everyone has a great day!


----------



## MrPLD

Good morning (evening) all... hope you guys all have a great Sunday


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Good Morning Everyone;

Hope you all have the "Day of Rest" you deserve after this weather-bizarre week.


----------



## geoffthomas

Good Sunday Morning from Derwood, Maryland
It is 36 now with an expected high of 50 - tropical.
Gonna go watch my wife play in the handbell choir at church.

Stay healthy.


----------



## Michael R. Hicks

Up at a ridiculously early hour, as usual! 37 degrees right now near Annapolis MD. Working on more book stuff, then have to catch up on my workouts!!


----------



## Sean Sweeney

Morning everyone. Supposed to get to 36 degrees here in the Commonwealth. It's 12 right now.

Also supposed to be wicked nice this week, so I may actually get to see my sidewalk at some point.


----------



## Jeff

Good morning, everyone. Looking forward to another spring-like day in the heart of Texas. Have a great day.


----------



## drenee

Above freezing already this bright sunny Sunday morning.  
Going to run to the grocery store for a couple of things.  
Have a great day, KB friends.
deb


----------



## intinst

Good morning all. Temps at 50 degrees and should climb to the 60's. Had to have a plumber come out last night to clear a root blockage in the sewer line. He finished about 9:30 with my help. (Staying out of the way, holding the flashlight) I must say, modern indoor plumbing is a wonderful thing.  
I hope everyone enjoys their day today.


----------



## Andra

Good Morning all you lovely people. It's 54 degrees here and the forecast is calling for abundant sunshine and a high of 70. I'm glad I have to go out and run errands!
Learning the Tango basics was fun yesterday but the highlight was definitely the dinner at The Melting Pot. I think we may have a new favorite for a special occasion place!
Today's Valentine activities include dinner at PF Chang's and a trip to the Alamo Drafthouse downtown to see Big Trouble in Little China (one of DH's favorite movies)!


----------



## crebel

Good Morning!  The sun is shining and the snow is melting, it is already up to 44 degrees this a.m.

Everyone have a safe and happy day.


----------



## Margaret

Good morning, everyone!  Our weather is starting to warm up (finally!)  The temperatures may reach near sixty later in the week.  I am home from church and food shopping, and am looking forward to a fairly lazy rest of the day, although I most likely will visit the nursing home some time this afternoon.  Andra, your Valentine's Weekend sounds delightful - keep having fun.  Enjoy your Sundays!


----------



## Valmore Daniels

Good morning.


----------



## Margaret

Good morning, everyone!  It is only ONE degree ouyside right now, but we are supposed to reach fifty-four by this afternoon.  These are some crazy temperatures!  Happy Valentine's Day to all! 

That one degree reading must have been a mistake - it is 35 right now, and it actually did not feel that cold when I went outside. This makes more sense.


----------



## MrPLD

Is that 1'C of 'F ?  Either way, cold   We were in the mid 30'C here today... not the greatest weather for enjoyable Valentine's day.

Hope you all have a great day and I hope that the Valentine celebrations work out well for all those engaging in that 

Paul.


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Good Morning All !

Central Iowa seems to have gone from frozen tundra to "Mississippi Mud" overnight.  What a mess !
If all goes well on the job this week, I maybe flying home next weekend.....yeah Desert !!

Have a great day and week !

Walter


----------



## Aravis60

Good morning, everyone. It is 45 degrees this morning and we are supposed to be having a warm up this week. It was really windy last night and I had trouble sleeping. Plus I'm feeling nauseous this morning. Not the greatest way to start the week, but that's the way it goes. I really want to go back to sleep!


----------



## crebel

Good Morning from slushly, sloshly, but so much warmer Iowa!  Already 38 degrees and should get into the lower 50s again today (as it did yesterday) for another day of no coats and open windows before it turns back to more winter-like weather.

Everyone have a safe and happy day.


----------



## Jeff

Good morning from deep in the heart of Texas. It's 45 this morning and should reach the mid 70s later.


----------



## loonlover

Good morning all.  It will get to the mid 60s today.

Lunch out with fellow retirees today after a visit to the one that had gall bladder surgery last week.

Hope everyone has a great Monday.


----------



## Andra

Happy Valentine's Day!
We are at a dreary 48 right now, but like Jeff, we should see mid-70s and sunshine today.
I've found several surprise cards this morning and we are going to the Alamo Drafthouse this evening for the Valentine's Day Feast: CHOCOLAT.
I'm a little concerned about several items on the menu, but the all include chocolate, so it should be yummy. In case you are bored or want to read about it, here's the link:
http://www.drafthouse.com/lakecreek/shows.php?id=726


----------



## Valmore Daniels

Good morning and happy Valentines Day!


----------



## geoffthomas

Happy Valentine's Day from Derwood, Maryland, Virginia work location and (in general) the Nation's Capital.

It is over freezing and we expect to reach 50 today.
mostly sunny.

Have a wonderful and loving day.


----------



## Margaret

Good morning, everyone!  Today should be a chilly one with temps starting and remaining in the thirties.  We were spoiled yesterday in the Philadelphia area - it got all the way up to sixty, a gorgeous Valentine's Day.  I have my annual teaching observation by the principal today.  I should be more than used to it by now, but I still have that nervous feeling in my stomach.  Oh well, by this time tomorrow it will be over for another year.  Enjoy your Tuesdays!


----------



## Jeff

Good morning, everyone. It's 61 in the heart of Texas and should be a repeat of yesterday's 70+.


----------



## drenee

Good morning.  I have been laying here listening to the birds singing.  Such a wonderful way to start the day. 
Happy Tuesday. 
deb


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Good Morning !!

Lovely crisp morning in Des Moine area...

Lots to do today...

Have a good day, all

Walter


----------



## Sean Sweeney

Morning all. We had a little bit of melting yesterday, but we'll get none of that today. 18 right now, 24 the high. The next three days will be in the 40s and 50s


----------



## geoffthomas

Good Morning.
It is 29 going to 41.

Nice day.


----------



## loonlover

Good morning all.  It is 47 going to 63 with cloudy skies.

I'm working today polishing glasses and "silverware" for another banquet this Thursday. 

Hope everyone has a good day.


----------



## Andra

Good Morning Everyone.
For our weather report, see Jeff's post.
The Chocolat feast yesterday was wonderful.  And then we got to come home and watch a new episode of Castle.  What a great day.
I am going to attend a training expo today so I got to sleep in a little bit.
Tonight's extension of Valentine's week is another showing of Big Trouble in Little China.  I think by the time we get finished, we will have seen it 5 times on the big screen.  Yay!!!


----------



## crebel

Good Morning.  Melting is expected to continue here.  34 degrees this a.m. on the way to high 40s.  These crazy weatherpersons are saying we may climb to the 60s on Thursday.  However the state high school wrestling tournaments start this week and I think the Iowa constitution prohibits nice weather  .  Blizzards are the norm for the state wrestling or basketball tournaments!

If I don't get a chance to say good morning for the next couple of days, everyone stay safe and happy!


----------



## caracara

Good morning all.

It is currently 60 out in Central Texas.

The swim team played water polo yesterday. So much fun. We play in a 5ft pool so there is no treading water.

Hope everyone has a splendid Tuesday.


----------



## Valmore Daniels

Good morning all


----------



## Margaret

Good morning, everyone!  I am leaving for a morning meeting.  The weather is expected to be pleasant today with high temps in the 40's - they are supposed to be near seventy by Friday.  Enjoy your Wednesdays!


----------



## loonlover

Good morning all.  It is 56 going to 70 today.

I may take my chair and sit outside the arena entrance today.

Have a great day!


----------



## MrPLD

Morning there Loonlover,

  Well over 30'C here and it's 10pm at night... do not like the tropics much at this time of the year.

  Hope you all have a great day.

Paul.


----------



## Jeff

Good morning. It's 63, deep in the heart of Texas, and should be in the high 70s later.


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Good Morning !

A happy day to everyone !

Walter


----------



## Sean Sweeney

Morning everyone; it's such a gorgeous morning here in the Commonwealth. The sun is shining, birds are chirping. The only downside is it's 13 degrees. It's supposed to get up to 44 today -- heat wave!!! Tomorrow's even better -- 50!!!

I may wear shorts as I'm chopping ice.


----------



## Aravis60

Good morning, everyone. It is 37 degrees already and today's high is supposed to be 57. Oh, how I hope it will last. Have a great day.


----------



## Andra

Good Morning!  It's 63 and overcast here in Austin.  We may get some light rain this morning before the sun comes out.  We should see mid to upper 70s today.
Today we have a dance class and our third showing of Big Trouble in Little China and there may be dinner with friends in there somewhere too.
I hope you have a great day!


----------



## Valmore Daniels

Good morning!


----------



## Annalog

Good morning from southern Arizona. It is currently 41 F and sunny in Benson and headed to 75 F. Tucson ia 47 F on the way to 78 F.

Hope everyone has a wonderful Wednesday.


----------



## geoffthomas

Good Morning from Derwood, Maryland.
It is still chilly. But not as frigid as it had been.
And yes I know some of you have had it far colder.

We are in for a warming trend - might hit 67 on Friday.
And it will be mostly dry and mostly sunny.

So I will get outside and get some air.


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Good Morning !  Good Morning !!

'da Cat is winging West today.....see 'ya tomorrow morning !
Everyone have a great day !!


Thanks for all your Iowa hospitality, Cebel

Walter


----------



## Margaret

Good morning, everyone!  Have a safe trip, NapCat.  Beautiful weather for us today - it is already 45 degrees and it should be near 60 by this afternoon.  Enjoy your Thursdays!


----------



## Aravis60

Good morning. It is 44 here already and it is supposed to get up to 63. Too bad I have another 12 hour work day today and won't get to enjoy it much. Still, I feel better just knowing that it is warm and the sun is shining. Have a great day, everyone.


----------



## Jeff

Good morning. 64-74 in the heart of Texas today.


----------



## Ann in Arlington

Good Morning from Arlington!  42 right now and heading up to 64.  That's nice.  But tomorrow will be nicer when it's supposed to hit 70 AND I don't have to go to work. 

Have a great day, everyone.


----------



## loonlover

Good morning all.  It will be 70 today.

Another banquet at the arena tonight - I'll be sitting at the receptionist desk watching the people go by.

Have a good day!


----------



## MrPLD

Morning to all you US'ers and such   Hope you don't get too beaten up by the X-class solar storm heading our way.  We had a small amount of disruption on our internet and power grids today due to it.


----------



## Andra

Morning All.
I'm getting too old to go out to 10:00pm movies and then go to work the next morning.  
I'm drinking Dublin Dr. Pepper hoping that the sugar and caffeine kick in soon or it's gonna be a  L O N G  day.
Weather similar to Jeff's - hopefully the sun will be out later today since it's kind of dreary now.
Tonight's plans include a dance class and Big Bang Theory and going to sleep early


----------



## Valmore Daniels

Good morning


----------



## crebel

NapCat said:


> Good Morning ! Good Morning !!
> 
> 'da Cat is winging West today.....see 'ya tomorrow morning !
> Everyone have a great day !!
> 
> Thanks for all your Iowa hospitality, Cebel
> 
> Walter


Safe travels, Walter. I wish we could have met while you were here. Will you be returning? It figures you would be leaving on the day we are supposed to have 70+ temperatures instead of the bone chilling cold and blizzard to which we subjected you!

Good Morning everyone. I can't believe it is supposed to be so warm here in February. At 9 a.m. it is already 57 degrees.

Have a safe and happy day!


----------



## tsilver

What the hey, I'm still breathing!  Good morning fellow KBers.  Let's have fun today!


----------



## geoffthomas

Good Morning all.
I am definitely for fun.


----------



## intinst

tsilver said:


> What the hey, I'm still breathing! Good morning fellow KBers. Let's have fun today!


Reminds me of a fellow I used to work with, his daily saying was:
"Woke up and my back was hurting and my feet were cold. Knew I wasn't in Heaven cause my back hurt and my feet wouldn't be cold the other place, so I might as well get up and come to work."
Good morning all.


----------



## Sean Sweeney

It's a beautiful moorrrrrningggggggg....

It's 44 degrees out right now! Oh my Loooooooooooord!!! The high today is 50. Tomorrow, the high is expected to be 57!!! 

I'm getting out my summer clothes.


----------



## Geoffrey

I'm a little late to qualify as 'morning' .... but Good Morning from Kingston, Jamaica, Mon.


----------



## Annalog

Good morning from sunny southern Arizona. Have a terrific Thursday!


----------



## Sean Sweeney

That photo is fantastic, Geoff.


----------



## Annalog

Great photo Geoffrey!


John Fitch V said:


> That photo is fantastic, Geoff.


Thanks for mentioning the photo. I had read/posted to this thread from my K2 using the wap2 link (text only) so did not know there was a photo.


----------



## Margaret

Good morning, everyone!  It is 57 degrees outside this morning and should be in the mid 60's by later today.  I leave right after school for a weekend technology convention in Avalo9n, New Jersey (a seashore town.)  Of course the weather is expected to be back in the 40's for Saturday and Sunday, but I am hoping to squeeze in a walk on the beach this evening.  Geoffrey, your picture was beautiful!  It put me in a vacation mood, so I am ready to be down the shore. Who cares if it is February?  Actually, I think that the Polar Bear Swim, where people go into the ocean in the wintertime to raise money for charity is this weekend as well, but I will not be doing that.  Enjoy your Fridays and your weekends!


----------



## crebel

Good Morning!  It is 30 degrees cooler here than our record highs set yesterday, but it was great to have one day of Spring weather in Feburary.  Margaret a weekend at the shore sounds great even if it is cool, Geoffrey, 2 weeks in Jamaica sounds even better!  Will you be in Kingston the whole time?  Hope your back is getting better already.

Everyone have a safe and happy day.


----------



## Jeff

It's 64 going toward 76 deep in the heart of Texas. Good morning, everyone.


----------



## Aravis60

Good morning, everyone. It is a lovely, breezy 61 degrees this morning. It is supposed to get cooler as the day goes on, but I'm enjoying it while it lasts. Enjoy your trips, Margaret and Geoffrey. Have a great weekend, all.


----------



## Valmore Daniels

Good morning


----------



## Andra

TGIF!!
It's 64 and foggy with humidity at 94%.  Thankfully sunshine and temps in the 70s should arrive this afternoon.
Geoffrey - great photo.  Makes me wish I was on vacation.
I hope you all have a great day!


----------



## loonlover

Good morning all.  It will be 70 today with a 20% chance of rain.  

Leaving shortly to take the poodle to the groomer.  Then a day to do as we please since Intinst is on vacation and I turned down the opportunity to work.  I'm very glad I am not working as tickets for two different shows go on sale at 10 this morning.  Box office will be busy as one of them is Kenny Chesney and the other is Disney on Ice.

Everyone have a great day and start to the weekend.


----------



## Sean Sweeney

Morning gang! Another beautiful day in the Commonwealth!

It's already 51 degrees right now; feet are a little cold. 56 is the slated high according to weather.com. Need to get some coffee and cereal into me before I start my day, which will include walking a few miles while recording a few pages of prose for a new project.

Hope everyone has a great Friday!


----------



## geoffthomas

Good TGIF Morning from Derwood, Maryland.
It is going to get near 70 today.
but winter is not over yet.

Be energized today.


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Good Morning All

NapCat is back in his sandbox (Nevada).  Warm afternoons, Cool nights.
Home gardens are in bloom, desert wildflowers will be up soon.

Great to be Home...

Everyone have a wonder weekend !!

Walter


----------



## Geoffrey

Good Morning from Jamaica, Mon. Its lovely and there's definitely something coming over the mountains .... it's a misty moisty morning, cloudy is the weather, I'm off to find some White Rum ....


----------



## loonlover

Good morning all.  It appears most of us are late risers on a Saturday.

It will be 70 again today.  PBR at the arena tonight. I can't remember how late it lasts.

Thanks for the pictures Geoffrey.

Everyone have a great day.


----------



## Jeff

Good morning, everyone. It's spring in the heart of Texas - at least for now. Have a great weekend.


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Good Morning !!

A  rainy day in the desert today.  That is a special treat for us.  Desert smells like perfume when wet.
Have a great day !

Walter


----------



## geoffthomas

Good Morning from Derwood, Maryland.
we have high sustained winds today. But they do not appear to be hitting the 60 mph predicted last night.
Seems to be more around 40.
Temps 46 with a high maybe of 48.

Have yourself a productive day.


----------



## Valmore Daniels

Good morning


----------



## Sean Sweeney

Good morning, friends! We're back into the deep freeze: It's 32 right now, and it's not supposed to get much warmer. In fact, it won't be in the 40s again for another few days. Back to the winter jacket.


----------



## Annalog

Good morning from southern Arizona. Late start today. Going to work in the garden today. Have a great weekend.

ETA: Inside as the wind is now 39 mph, gusting to 56, according to the weather reports. Whatever it is, it is too windy to work outside.


----------



## geoffthomas

Good Morning from Derwood, Maryland.
It is 29 here now (and feels it) with an expected high of 46.
Had a real nice Saturday night chat here at KB last night.

Be considerate of others today.


----------



## Jeff

Good morning from McGregor, Texas where it should reach the mid 70s today.


----------



## loonlover

Good morning from central Arkansas.  Overcast going to 74 today with a lake wind advisory in effect.

Have a great day!


----------



## Michael R. Hicks

Morning from Warsaw, VA! We're RV camping at the Heritage Park Resort, sort of a combined winery and campground - hard to beat that combination!


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Michael R. Hicks said:


> Morning from Warsaw, VA! We're RV camping at the Heritage Park Resort, sort of a combined winery and campground - hard to beat that combination!


That sounds wonderful !! Have a great day !
Walter


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Good Morning All

Cool breezy day in the desert.....I woke up full of energy and ready to tackle some projects around the place. (Well, until "first nap" time. HA!
Everyone enjoy the long weekend

Walter


----------



## tsilver

Good morning from a late riser.  I guess I won't get the worm today.  Hope you all have a wonderful Sunday.


----------



## caracara

Good morning all.

It is 63 out there. I love it.

I have to do all 8 entries for my scrapbook today... Somehow English Class = Scrapbook...

Hope everyone has a wonderful Sunday.


----------



## Sean Sweeney

*crawling back under the blankies*

Morning.


----------



## Valmore Daniels

Good morning!


----------



## Leslie

Good early afternoon everyone,

Sunny and cold here with lots of wind. We just had a nice family brunch: my sister and her daughter, Hannah, my mom, Tony and me. Lots of fun to get together. I hope everyone has a great Sunday!

L


----------



## Margaret

Good morning, everyone!  It is thirty-three degrees and raining a little outside, but there is snow covering the grass.  I do not think we are expected to have any accumulation, but I am not happy to see it at all.  I was down at the shore for a Technology Weekend, and I am officially in the mood for summer.  Friday afternoon was so mild, we actually took a short walk on the beach.  We are making up a snow day by going to school today - it was supposed to be a holiday. Families had long weekend trips already planned, so I am not sure how many kids will actually be in school. Oh well - enjoy your Mondays!


----------



## Jeff

Good morning from deep in the heart of Texas. It's 64 right now and should reach the mid 70s later. Jury duty today. Bah.


----------



## Aravis60

Good morning. It is a very rainy 36 degrees here this morning and I am really bummed that I have to go to work. We were supposed to have today off, but that didn't happen. Grumble, grumble, grumble. Hope everyone else's week is off to a good start.


----------



## tsilver

Good morning from Decatur GA.  It's supposed to hit 70 today.  Do something today that makes you smile everybody!!!


----------



## loonlover

Good morning all.  It is 62 and cloudy.  The high today will be in the 70s with a slight chance of rain.

Hope everyone has a great day.


----------



## geoffthomas

Good Morning from Derwood, Maryland.
It is 39 with an expected high of 48 and some showers all day.
The Fed Govt is off because today is "President's Day". 
Celebrating Washington and Lincoln together.
Being a government contractor, we don't work if we can't invoice for the day.

Have a useful day.


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Good Morning.

35 in the desert this morning (good for indoor painting project)
50's later (good for cleaning the flower beds)

Have a great day !!

Walter


----------



## Jane917

Good morning from central Washington state. The sun is just coming up over the mountains. It is a chill 20 degrees, predicted to get up to mid 40s. As I walked around the garden yesterday I could see some green shoots starting to come up.   I am enjoying my 5 day mid-winter break before I go back to work to work on Wednesday.

Tomorrow, on the REAL George Washington's birthday, my baby turns 29.


----------



## Valmore Daniels

Good morning


----------



## Michael R. Hicks

Greetings from the Heritage Resort RV park/Belle Mount Winery! Mid-50s right now and cloudy. Plan to get out for another walk around the vineyards before we pack up "The Beast" and head home to MD to beat the snow. I'd much rather be heading south, instead!!


----------



## Andra

Good Morning!
Today is errand day since I don't have to work. So right now I am waiting for an oil change.
Jeff, jury duty on Presidents' Day?? Weird...
Have a great week everyone.


----------



## Jeff

Andra said:


> Good Morning!
> Jeff, jury duty on Presidents' Day?? Weird...


McLennan County takes MLK Day as a holiday, not Presidents' Day. But that's okay since I have to go back again tomorrow. Double bah!


----------



## Annalog

Good morning from southern Arizona. The sunrise was beautiful this morning due to partly cloudy skies. Hope everyone has a wonderful day.


----------



## Andra

Jeff, I'm sorry. I've been called but never picked.  As soon as they discover I work for Parks and Wildlife, I'm excused.


----------



## Jeff

Andra said:


> Jeff, I'm sorry. I've been called but never picked. As soon as they discover I work for Parks and Wildlife, I'm excused.


I've spent more time in the McLennan County Courthouse than some lawyers but I've never been seated on a jury. They call me every six to nine months but one of the lawyers always challenges me after the first or second round of voir dire. If I live another year I'll be too old to serve so there's an end in sight, one way or the other.


----------



## Michael R. Hicks

Back home in Arnold MD, where it's...cold and frozen! Work is closed today, so I'm going to get some work done on book formatting for print...


----------



## Jeff

Only 65 today, in the heart of Texas while I do my civic duty again.


----------



## Margaret

Good morning, everyone!  We have about five inches of show here and a two hour delay to the start of the school day.  Jeff, I have been called for jury duty four times in my life and have gotten picked for a trial every single time.  I must look like an easy mark.  Enjoy your Tuesdays!


----------



## Aravis60

Good morning, everyone. It's 22 degrees with a high of 33 for later today. We had some pretty nasty weather last night, lots of sleet and slush, and school is cancelled today because of icy roads. Can't say that I'm upset that I don't have to work. Have a good day, KBers.


----------



## geoffthomas

Good Morning from Derwood, Maryland.
It is 19 now expected high of 32.
The snow turned out to be just 3".
Not much at all here.


----------



## Sean Sweeney

Blah.

(crawls back under the blankies again.)


----------



## Andra

Good Morning! We must have gotten a little cold front; it's 47 and the high should be in the 60s. I should have checked before I walked out - I am a little chilly wearing Capri pants and sandals. 
I am sitting in the dentist office waiting my turn for a small filling.
Have a great day!


----------



## Valmore Daniels

Good morning, kindleboarderfriends


----------



## CaitLondon

I'm doing Monday's business today.  Basic life stuff that needs tending. Lots of sunshine this a.m., so I hope to grab some later on. Can't wait to blog about a friend's newly created word and only a few more pages to edit on my backlist book before Kindlizing it.


----------



## loonlover

Good morning all.  Should be in the 50s today with sunshine.


----------



## NapCat (retired)

John Fitch V said:


> Blah.
> 
> (crawls back under the blankies again.)


Giggle !

Well, Good Morning to the rest of you !!

(See 'ya on the Good Night board later, John)

Walter


----------



## crebel

A late good morning as I try to find the correct placement of my fingers on the keyboard.  If there are typos in this that I am missing, please ignore them until after I have the second cataract removed on the 9th.  One-eyed vision is certainly unique for depth perception.

Akready 40 degrees gere, cold and ice just north of us, blizzards in the far northern part of the state, something for everyone!

Safe and happy day to all.


----------



## Margaret

Good morning, everyone!  It is a cold 18 drgrees outside right now, but we should have a sunny day with highs in the mid 40's.  The Philly Phanatic is visiting our school today.  It should be fun.  Enjoy your Wednesdays!


----------



## loonlover

Good morning all.  It is 43 going to 54 with a 50% chance of thunderstorms.

Set up for the Home Show this weekend begins today.  I will be a bit busier working the doors at the arena today.

Hope everyone has a good day.


----------



## Aravis60

Good morning, everyone. It is 26 degrees outside, which is about 10 degrees higher than what they were predicting for last night. Today is supposed to be in the 40s and sunny, but we are supposed to be getting some rain later on this week. I have an early meeting this morning, and I am really not looking forward to leaving the house. I can't seem to get my teeth brushed this morning without getting ill.


----------



## Jeff

Good morning, everyone. Should reach the mid seventies today. Have a good one.


----------



## Valmore Daniels

Good morning


----------



## crebel

Good Morning.  Frost this morning, but supposed to reach the 40s again.  Visit to the eye dr. and babysitting on the agenda for the day.

Everyone stay safe and happy.


----------



## Andra

Good Morning Everyone.
We had fog/mist this morning and it took me over an hour to make the drive in to work.  But I made it and am not totally crabby 
It's 64 and overcast and I haven't looked at the forecast yet, but it's probably like Jeff's.
I get to sit in a meeting with Microsoft people today as we explore a hosted Exchange environment.  I get to ask questions about handheld devices and security.  I don't put a lot of faith in cloud computing but I can definitely see some advantages from a support standpoint.  It should be an interesting discussion.
Have a great day!


----------



## Carol (was Dara)

Good morning everyone. I'm awake and it's not even ten a.m. here. Talk about a miracle.


----------



## Sean Sweeney

Morning, a glorious sunny day here!


----------



## caracara

Good morning all.

It is 6o out there, and still a bit foggy.

Nothing interesting happening today.

Hope everyone has a fantastic Wednesday.


----------



## geoffthomas

Good Morning all.
It is still cold - but sunny.
Rain coming tommorrow.

Be generous.


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Good Morning !!

Beautiful day in the desert....plan to spend most of it in the gardens.

Have fun all

Walter


----------



## Tip10

Good morning .  A bit of surprise Ice here this morning.  You know its going to be a bad day when they give the traffic report on the morning news as simply "Wrecks Everywhere"!

Have a safe day everybody.


----------



## Margaret

Good morning, everyone!  It is a chilly 22 degrees outside right now.  We are expecting rain this afternoon, with the temperatures going into the 40's.  The Phillies Phanatic was great yesterday. The kids loved him and he even singled out some of the teachers, including me, for an individual dance - a little embarassing, but fun.  Enjoy your Thursdays!


----------



## loonlover

Good morning.  It is 53 going to 72 with a 90% chance of rain.  

It won't be fun for those setting up booths for the Home Show that starts tomorrow.  But I'll be out of the rain - just giving directions around the concourse today.

Hope everyone has a good day.


----------



## Aravis60

Good morning. 32 degrees and cloudy this morning, but we are in for some rain later today. I"m going to a workshop with my co-workers today, and I've been looking forward to it. It will be nice to get out of the building. We're even going to breakfast this morning before the workshop. Have a great Thursday, everyone.


----------



## Sean Sweeney

Good morning folks! It's all of 10 degrees out there right now. 10!

If you'll excuse me, I'm about to commit arson.


----------



## Jeff

Good morning, everyone. It's 64 headed toward 76 here. Have a good one.


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Good Morning !

Big Day Today !
Space Shuttle DISCOVERY launches for the last time

Bon Voyage ~


----------



## caracara

Good morning all.

It is 63 out there.

Once again nothing interesting happening at school today.

Hope everyone has a superb Thursday.


----------



## Valmore Daniels

Good morning


----------



## Andra

Good Morning Everyone.
I envy those who are having a quiet day.  I've had enough excitement with our BlackBerry server this morning to last me a while!
It's 70 and cloudy in Austin today with a 30% chance of isolated thunderstorms.  So I may have an exciting drive home later.


----------



## crebel

Still morning here so I can technically get my Good Morning in!  Oh my goodness, it may have been 70 here last Thursday, but we are in a Winter Weather Advisory until noon tomorrow expecting 5" of snow.  I think I have mentioned it before, the girls high school state basketball tournament is this weekend, and I am pretty sure it is a state law that heavy snow/blizzards must coincide.  

I have made the obligatory trip to the store for bread, milk, bottled water, dog and cat food, toilet paper and wine - we are prepared once again.  

Everyone have a safe and happy day.


----------



## geoffthomas

Good Afternoon all from the Derwood, Maryland KBer.
It is a nice Thursday.
I had a very early breakfast meeting,
followed by a commute,
followed by a luncheon meeting,
followed by now.

So a belated happy Thursday.


----------



## Margaret

Good morning, everyone!  We have a rainy and windy day ahead here in the Philadelphia area, but no ice or snow, so I am not complaining too much.  Enjoy your Fridays!


----------



## Aravis60

Good morning. The Weather Channel lists our current conditions as 34 degrees with a wintery mix. Looks like we might get some snow later today. Have a good Friday, everyone.


----------



## Sean Sweeney

It's snowing here. If I had a nickel for every time it snowed this winter....


----------



## Jeff

I was going to complain about the cold front that moved in but at least it isn't snowing. Good morning, everyone.


----------



## loonlover

Good morning all.  It is 41 going to 50 with partly cloudy skies expected.

Some severe thunderstorms struck yesterday afternoon - damage occurred mostly in the form of downed trees and power lines.  We moved everyone inside the bowl at the arena while the tornado sirens were going off.  It was certainly a lot easier to do that yesterday when it was only vendors setting up their booths than it would be during the Home Show.

But it wasn't snow so it didn't/won't paralyze the area.

Hope everyone has a good start to the weekend.


----------



## caracara

Good morning all.

From our 80's yesterday we our back down to 40.

Hope everyone has a splendid Friday.


----------



## Valmore Daniels

Good morning everyone in cartoon-land.


----------



## Carol (was Dara)

Good morning all!


----------



## crebel

Good Friday morning to all.  I added the "Friday" because I spent the entire day yesterday with my feeble brain believing it was Friday - not sure where I lost a day this week!  Thursday did not register until DH came home from work last night and turned the tv on to American Idol.  On the bright side, it feels like I have an extra day now to get things accomplished!

It is a brisk 16 degrees here this morning and that is about as warm as it is going to get.  We only got about 4" of the possible 8" of snow expected last night so all is well.  Just enough snow to make everything pretty again and not enough to snarl up travel or require plowing or heavy shoveling.

Everyone have a safe and happy FRIDAY.


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Good Morning !

Going to be in the upper 50's today in the desert....unfortunately, that will also be the wind gusts !!

Good day for Kindling next to the window and watching the cats blow by !!


----------



## Andra

Yay!!!! It's Friday!!!  For some reason, weeks where I'm off on Monday just seem to take forever!
Good Morning Everyone.  It's 46 and sunny in Austin and we are headed back to the high 70s later today.  Yesterday afternoon it was 86!  We certainly have interesting weather here in Texas.
Tonight DH and I are going to see Big Trouble in Little China one more time.  Hopefully this time the theatre will get all the explosions to go off as planned and I get a cap gun that works through the entire movie


----------



## Annalog

crebel said:


> Good Friday morning to all. I added the "Friday" because I spent the entire day yesterday with my feeble brain believing it was Friday - not sure where I lost a day this week! Thursday did not register until DH came home from work last night and turned the tv on to American Idol. On the bright side, it feels like I have an extra day now to get things accomplished!
> ...
> Everyone have a safe and happy FRIDAY.


LOL
I knew yesterday was Thursday but I treated it as FRIDAY as I am taking today and Monday as vacation days. This weekend is Matsuri in Phoenix. (Matsuri is Japanese for "festival" and the name of a festival in Phoenix.) I will be volunteering in the booth with the Arizona Origami Society teaching simple origami models to anyone who wants to learn. The ages of people in the past have ranged from 3 to 90+.  I will also take my Desert Willow with Hummingbirds item for the origami exhibit.

I will probably only visit KB via my K2 until Tuesday evening when I get home. Today is travel and visit with family day. Saturday and Sunday will be Matsuri during the day and origami folding with friends or visiting with my daughter late into the evenings. Monday will be a special origami workshop with Sok Song. Tuesday morning I will be driving to work in Tucson from Gilbert instead of from Benson.

Have a wonderful Friday, weekend, and Monday!

Happy folding,
Anna


----------



## geoffthomas

Good Morning from Derwood, MD.
It was 47 and we expect a high of 55.
Rain this am and high winds this pm.
But it it Friday.
Our company is celebrating Engineers Week with a Technology Day - basically means I get a free lunch.
And tonight TV is Fringe and Merlin.
WooHoo.

Just sayin.....


----------



## loonlover

Can't quite bring myself to include 'Good" in the greeting so I'll just say morning all.

It is 35 going to 65 with clear skies today.  I'll be observing it via video camera after 9AM today.  I may be slightly busier today - Saturday being the biggest day for the Home Show.  I do get a lot of reading done since I am not directly interacting with the patrons.

Hope everyone has a great Saturday and most of you were able to sleep in.


----------



## coffeetx

Can I join in the good morning festivities?  

Good Morning to all from San Antonio, Texas. It is currently 61 degrees but due to warm up.  We had some pretty cold weather this year and it actually snowed! It was just a dusting of snow to be truthful but the schools shut down and even some highways.  We actually had what they call a rolling brown out and one point where they shut off your power for 15 minutes all throughout the city to conserve power for the cold front.  That was interesting as street lights were out at random times all over the city when they would do that.  For Texas, that was cold.  Now it's warming up.  About to make a big cup of coffee.  Hope everyone has a great Saturday!


----------



## loonlover

Welcome, Coffeetx.  Glad to have you join in the Good Morning Thread.


----------



## drenee

Welcome Coffetx.  

Currently 24 and cloudy this lovely Saturday morning.  Laundry and house cleaning on my agenda today.
Have a wonderful day, KB friends.
deb


----------



## Margaret

Good morning, everyone and a special welcome to Coffeetx!  It is a cloudy morning with temperatures in the thirties in the Philadelphia area.  Deb, I will be cleaning and doing the laundry right along with you.  It actually feels good to have the time to do it.  Enjoy your Saturdays!


----------



## Jeff

Good morning from deep in the heart of Texas. I'll be visiting the metropolis of West, Texas today. (That's a town, not a direction.)


----------



## Daniel Arenson

Good morning and happy weekend, everyone.


----------



## Jane917

Good morning! It is a chilly 6 degrees in central WA. The Pacific Northwest has been hit by some pretty unusual cold weather.


----------



## Valmore Daniels

Good morning.


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Good Morning !

Another windy day in the Desert...hope we get a shift in direction, so the cats blow back in !

Shuttle DISCOVERY docks at the ISS today.

Hi There "Coffeetx"

Have a great day, All

Walter


----------



## crebel

Good Morning and welcome to coffeetx!  I did get to sleep in this morning and it was heavenly.  Still cold here with a little more snow expected tonight, nothing significant.

Everyone have a safe and happy day!


----------



## coffeetx

Jeff said:


> I'll be visiting the metropolis of West, Texas today. (That's a town, not a direction.)


hahahaha.....nice to meet a fellow Texan !


----------



## Jeff

coffeetx said:


> hahahaha.....nice to meet a fellow Texan !


There are hundreds of Texans here. Welcome.

I'm back from the big city of West, by the way, and I'm catching up on the lists.


----------



## Andra

Well it's the weekend so I missed the morning - big surprise there.
Welcome coffeetx. There are lots of us Texans around KB.
Nothing exciting in Austin today but I did make it to Zumba class and I did taxes for my folks.
Jeff, did you get kolaches in West?


----------



## Jeff

Andra said:


> Jeff, did you get kolaches in West?


No kolaches this time. We went to the funeral of my daughter-in-law's father. He was a well-known physician and a retired Army Colonel, so the mass and graveside ceremony were both huge events and very tiring.


----------



## Margaret

Good morning, everyone!  I am heading out for Church, food shopping and a visit to the nursing home.  Enjoy your Sundays!


----------



## drenee

Good Sunday morning.  Heading to Altonna for my oldest grandson's birthday celebration.  Nothing big.  Meeting them for lunch, then I'll take him shopping.  
deb


----------



## Jeff

It's going to be 77 in the heart of Texas, with a chance of rain. Good morning to you all.


----------



## Edward C. Patterson

At 55 degrees this morning in Allentown, PA and the last vistages of snow (icy clumps of blackened, sooty grit) wink in the recesses. Goodbye (and good riddance).  

Edward C. Patterson


----------



## Sean Sweeney

I am officially upset. Didn't the rodent say early Spring? We now have about four inches of powder on the ground, and it looks like it's never going to stop. I'm losing my mind right now. It's 29 degrees right now, a high of 38 expected. 

So seriously.... who wants rodent fricassee tonight?


----------



## loonlover

Good morning all.  It is 63 going to 74 with a chance of thunderstorms.  Hopefully today/tonight it will only be thunderstorms and no tornadoes.

A quiet day is planned since I am unexpectedly not working today.  

Hope everyone enjoys their Sunday.


----------



## NapCat (retired)

John Fitch V said:


> I am officially upset. Didn't the rodent say early Spring? We now have about four inches of powder on the ground, and it looks like it's never going to stop. I'm losing my mind right now. It's 29 degrees right now, a high of 38 expected.
> 
> So seriously.... who wants rodent fricassee tonight?



Ha ! Not really a morning person are you John ?
We will check the "What's for Dinner" thread later for your recipe on Rodent !!


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Good Morning !

High winds are finally letting up, warm and sunny today....Back to the gardening

Enjoy the rest of your weekend........

Walter


----------



## Valmore Daniels

Good morning!


----------



## Andra

It's still just barely morning here so Good Morning!
It's overcast and in the 60s.
We have dinner with family this evening and then DH gets to do a sleep study.


----------



## Michael R. Hicks

53 near Annapolis MD - and the sun is shining a bit! Best of all, I didn't have to go to work!


----------



## crebel

Good Afternoon.  Major grocery shopping accomplished before the Sunday afternoon crowds, so did not get here to say good morning.  31 degrees here today with slushy, sleety gluck coming down, supposedly turning to rain in a little while.

Everyone have a safe and happy day.


----------



## geoffthomas

Good Sunday Morning.
The sun is shining.
It is warmer than it has been.
And I have had a virus all weekend.
Not the flu - had that, know what it feels like - and besides, I got my shots so it couldn't be.
Worse than a common cold.
But my abs hurt from coughing.

Back to bed soon.


----------



## Michael R. Hicks

Hope ya get better soon, Geoff!!



geoffthomas said:


> Good Sunday Morning.
> The sun is shining.
> It is warmer than it has been.
> And I have had a virus all weekend.
> Not the flu - had that, know what it feels like - and besides, I got my shots so it couldn't be.
> Worse than a common cold.
> But my abs hurt from coughing.
> 
> Back to bed soon.


----------



## Margaret

Good morning, everyone!  We have a rainy start to the work week, but it is fairly warm, so ice and snow will not be an issue.  Geoff, I hope that you are feeling better.  We have a faculty meeting after school, which always makes for a very long day.  Enjoy your Mondays!


----------



## EchelonPress

Happy Monday everyone. 

For some strange reason I woke up a little before 6 am. Unusual for me as I am a 9 o'clock kinda gal.

Today it is rainy outside and it is my first official day on the Atkins Diet. Perhaps I should go see if the Atkins book is on Kindle. the library is probably going to want their copy back soon. 

I hope everyone has a *SUPER  * day.


----------



## Sean Sweeney

It's too early to be awake. Especially when it's 25 degrees out.


----------



## Jeff

Good morning from deep in the heart of Texas. A little chilly today with a high of only 65.


----------



## loonlover

Good morning.  It is 72 going to 65 - wait a minute, that seems backwards and the narrative on Weather Underground doesn't say anything about temperatures dropping during the day.  It is mostly cloudy and there is a lake wind advisory in place.

I'm headed back to the podiatrist today.  The Achilles tendon is very inflamed again and I'm having trouble walking without pain.  

Hope everyone has a great Monday!


----------



## Aravis60

Good morning, everyone. I'm later today because the weather caused a delay this morning. We had some pretty strong storms earlier this morning and last night. It is 57 right now and the temp is supposed to be dropping all day. Have a good Monday, all.


----------



## Valmore Daniels

Good morning


----------



## MrPLD

Oh man... it's 00H28 here... good morning... but I wasn't supposed to even fall asleep, just one of those silly granny naps that got out of control,  woke up, throbbing thumb (Mr Thumb Knuckle and Ms Sharp Grater had a fight tonight), dribbled all over the pillow and a stiffened leg from a cramped sciatic nerve... yeah... morning all... :drinking Chamomile tea:


----------



## Carol (was Dara)

Good morning everyone!


----------



## Andra

Good morning!
I'm not sure of the temperature, but we should have plentiful sunshine. Have a wonderful day!


----------



## crebel

Good Morning from icy southeast Iowa!  Schools are delayed 2 hours, but the sun is shining and the trees are already starting to lose their crystalline coatings.

Geoff, hope you are feeling better this morning - we missed you in Saturday night chat.  Loonlover, hope the podiatrist can provide you with relief.  Anyone hear from our St. Louis friends this morning?  Nasty weather there last night.

Everybody have a safe and happy day.


----------



## geoffthomas

Good Morning all.
I slept in and called in to work sick.
While I am much better, I am not ready to go back to work.
Chris, thanks for the well wishes.
I did forget about the chat - actually I broke fever Sat night so I was not good company anyway.

Have a wonderful day all.


----------



## NapCat (retired)

crebel said:


> "...icy Iowa!..."


As much as I enjoyed my work in Iowa this past 15 months, it is really great to be back in the desert. Sunny, warm, gardens are blooming, birds are singing.....

Good Morning All

Walter


----------



## JimC1946

73 degrees in Atlanta with thunderstorms approaching.


----------



## Jeff

Glad you're on the mend, Geoff.


----------



## Margaret

Good morning, everyone!  It should be sunny here with highs near fifty - not too bad a beginning for the month of March.  Have a great day!


----------



## mlewis78

Good morning.  Haven't checked in here for a while.  I have an 8am shift today after 2nd shift yesterday.  It's 33 here now.  It was 43 when I walked home at 11:15pm last night.  (Always worse in the AM, IMHO.)  At least it is a bright clear day.


----------



## loonlover

Good morning all.  It is 34 going to 61 with clear skies.

I see the eye surgeon today - hopefully will be able to schedule the cataract surgery.

Hope everyone has a great day.


----------



## crebel

Good Morning.  The sun is shining, the skies are clear and we may get to a high of 40 degrees today.  March has come in like a lamb.

Everyone have a safe and happy day.


----------



## Valmore Daniels

Good morning!


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Good Morning !

I am about to jump in the car and head in to town (Las Vegas) to meet a colleague for lunch and do some shopping.

Have a great day Everyone !

Walter


----------



## Carol (was Dara)

Good morning world!


----------



## Andra

Morning All.
We must have had another small front sneak up on us because it was only 40 degrees this morning.  Forecast says sunny and a high of 70.
We've already had some excitement at work this morning.  Our computer training room is being used for some purchasing training and none of the computers could log on to the domain.  We're pretty sure it's a hardware failure somewhere but it's hard to track it down when you already have a room full of unhappy people.  Thankfully our wireless guy is pretty resourceful and he got a wireless router working in there as a stop-gap solution so they are functional if slow.
I've been in a down mood since Saturday and this has not helped at all!  If anyone has seen my bouncy perky self, please send her home.


----------



## loonlover

Good morning all.  It is 34 going to 65 today.

Working a trade show today.  It is one I've worked before - usually pretty easy.

Hope everyone has a great day.


----------



## Aravis60

Good morning, all. It is 29 degrees outside now, and it is supposed to be sunny and in the 40s later today. I have an all-day meeting today. Have a great day, everyone.


----------



## Margaret

Good morning, everyone!  I had a morning meeting, so I went into school early today. Just have time to say, "Enjoy your Wednesdays!"


----------



## Annalog

Good morning from southern Arizona. According to DH there was half an inch of snow on the ground here in Benson when he let the chickens out Sunday morning. It is currently 39 F in Benson and 46 F in Tucson with clear skies. The Weather Channel Web site says that the high will be 78 F for both places just three days later. It would be a great day for working outside in the garden but I need to go to work at the office instead.

Hope your Wednesday is wonderful.


----------



## Jeff

Good morning, everyone. It should be another 70 degree day but the nights are still a bit to chilly to move the tropical plants back outside.


----------



## Valmore Daniels

Good morning


----------



## Andra

Good Morning and Happy Texas Independence Day!  It was March 2, 1836, when historians believe the original and five copies of the Texas declaration of independence were made and signed at Washington-on-the-Brazos.  So it's our 175th anniversary.  Sicne I work for the state, today is a holiday, but I'm working since vacation is coming up and this will give me an extra day from a different pot of leave...
With the help of some good friends, a walk and some chocolate, I found perky me yesterday afternoon.  What a relief!  I was really tired of being down in the dumps.
It's a chilly 43 right now but the sun is shining and we are headed for the 70s again today.  
My friend Deani and are are planning a run to the mall today at lunch.  The main reason - TEAVANA!
Hope you all have a happy Wednesday!


----------



## caracara

Good morning all.
Happy Texas Independence Day! (see Andra for full details)

It is currently 47 out there.

I am all off because I didn't go to school yesterday... It was TAKS testing (the states standardized test) but seniors don't have to take it so I was off.

Hope everyone has an excellent Wednesday.


----------



## crebel

Good Morning!  It is only 18 degrees here this morning, but the sun is shining again and the temperature should climb into the 40s.  Ninety percent of our snow is melted and today should just about take care of the remaining white stuff.

Everyone have a safe and happy day.


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Good Morning

Looks like an official "Pajama Day" for ol' NapCat....ZZZzzzzz


----------



## geoffthomas

Good Morning - yeah yeah I know it is actually afternoon.
Went to work today.  Feeling better, thanks.
Now to catch-up.


----------



## AnneKAlbert

Belated good morning everyone! Any afternoon I drink coffee past noon has to count as morning.


----------



## Margaret

Good morning, everyone!  It is only twenty degrees outside right now and the high for the day is expected to be only thirty-eight.  That is a bit of a shock to the system after the taste of Spring that we have had in the Philadelphia area lately.  At least the sun should be shining.  Enjoy your Thurdsdays!


----------



## Sean Sweeney

Morning, friends. 8 degrees here in the Commonwealth. And I'm sweating. Blah. 

High of 26 expected. I don't think we're ever going to see Spring.


----------



## loonlover

Good morning.  A high of 70 is predicted.

Hope everyone enjoys their Thursday.


----------



## Jeff

Good morning, everyone. It'll be 76ish today but cooling down for the weekend.


----------



## Aravis60

Good morning, everyone. It is 21 degrees this morning and the high today is supposed to be 46. We are also supposed to keep seeing sunshine today, which makes everything better. Have a great Thursday!


----------



## Martel47

Morning!  The sun's coming up; my wife just left for work, and I have a midterm in half an hour.  It will be a great day to take the kids somewhere outside to blow off some steam when the test is done.  Park or zoo, here we come!


----------



## Andra

Morning All.
Weather in Austin is much as Jeff reported.  But he neglected how weird it is to have temps in the 40s and 50s with brilliant sunshine...  So you walk outside thinking it's warm and halfway to the car you realize that it's a little chilly!
I'm trying to talk myself into having a great day.  I hope you all have a great day too!


----------



## Valmore Daniels

Good morning. Need to rub the sleep out of my eyes and drink my java.


----------



## Carol (was Dara)

Good morning everyone.


----------



## EchelonPress

Good Morning World! It is 30 degrees here in Laurel, MD. We might make it up to 50 today, but either way I am seeing a sunny park with me sitting in my car reading Steampunk on my Kindle in the afternoon.

Hope everyone has a superdy duper day!!


----------



## crebel

Good Morning!  It is cooler here today and apparently we have rain/snow to look forward every day for the next week.  The last couple of days with sunshine have been wonderful.

Everyone have a safe and happy day!


----------



## geoffthomas

Good Morning from Derwood, Maryland.
It was 25 this am when I got up.
No early spring here.


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Good Morning All;

Lovely day in the desert...

Enjoy !


----------



## tsilver

Good morning/afternoon all.  I got up late and had a pecan cinnamon treat.  Bad but so good.  Have a great day everyone.


----------



## Margaret

Good morning, everyone! The weather today appears to be a copy of yesterday - partly sunny with highs just under fifty. The good news is that it is Friday and the weekend is just about here.  Enjoy it!


----------



## Sean Sweeney

Morning, everyone. 10 degrees here this morning. Supposed to get up to 35 today. 44 tomorrow. 49 Sunday. What did I do to deserve that!


----------



## Jeff

Good morning from the heart of Texas where it should be 74 today.


----------



## Aravis60

Good morning. It is 44 degrees this morning, and the high today is supposed to be in the lower 50s with rain. Rivers and things are pretty high already, so there is a chance that we might have some flooding. Meetings all day again today. Have a great Friday, everyone.


----------



## Annalog

Good morning from southern Arizona. It is currently 42 F in Benson headed to a high of 75 F. Tucson is a couple degrees warmer.

Hope your Friday is wonderful.


----------



## Valmore Daniels

Good Friday Morning!


----------



## crebel

Good Morning!  We have already hit our high for the day and our rain showers will probably turn to snow flurries by afternoon, nothing significant - just typical Iowa weather in March.

I have missed hearing from some of the Good Morning Thread regulars - Leslie, Kevin, others, hope all is well.

Everyone be safe and happy.


----------



## Andra

TGIF!
I am ready for the weekend.  I'm also ready for vacation and some time where I am not allergic to everything that is blowing around.  I seem to recall a time when my eyes don't itch and I don't sneeze constantly, but I don't remember when that happens!?!
It's 61 and cloudy but we should hit mid-70s with sunshine later.  Allergies aside, it really is a great time to be in Central Texas.


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Good Morning !!

Big day planned....going to the Post Office AND the Dump !! (Ah....Rural living ! Ha !)

Have a great weekend everyone !
Walter


----------



## loonlover

Good morning all.  First morning this week I didn't have to get up to an alarm clock.  I still woke up earlier than I would have liked.

High of 70 with thunderstorms today.  Sugarland concert at the arena tonight - hopefully their fans are just out to have a good time and aren't too rowdy.  I'd love an evening where there are a few calls for housekeeping and no calls for police or medics.

Have a great start to the weekend.


----------



## geoffthomas

Good Friday afternoon.
Hope all is well with everyone.


----------



## Annalog

Good morning from southern Arizona. I am teaching various paper airplanes at the Tucson Origami Club this morning. Two are blunt nosed gliders folded from letter paper or A4 paper. The other two are folded from squares. One is a flying butterfly and the other is a folded version of the cut paper helicopter. 

Hope your weekend is a good one.


----------



## loonlover

Good morning.  It is 48 going to 54 and still a chance of rain.  I haven't checked the rain gauge, but know there was at least one storm during the night that had some heavy rainfall.  If there were more, I slept through them. 

Hope everyone has a good day.


----------



## JimC1946

In Atlanta, it looks like light rain all day, heavy rain and thunderstorms all night. A great day for reading with my Kindle!


----------



## Jeff

Good morning, everyone. Chilly here. Have a good weekend.


----------



## geoffthomas

Good Morning from Derwood, Maryland.
49 now with 58 expected and kinda sunny.
Not a bad day to get some early spring yard work done.
It will probably rain tonight and tomorrow, so gotta get it done now.


----------



## Valmore Daniels

Good morning!


----------



## crebel

Good Morning.  Chilly here this morning, too.  Skies are overcast, but rain and snow missed us last night - hooray!

Everyone have a safe and happy day.


----------



## intinst

good morning all. See LL's post for weather report from Little Rock. Working today and maybe tomorrow at Dassault. Long weeks sure make me feel worse than they used to, glad I'm not getting old.  Have a good weekend if you can.


----------



## Sean Sweeney

Morning everyone. 38 degrees and foggy out. You know what that means, right? Warmer weather is on the way!

48 the expected high.


----------



## kindleworm

Good morning!  33 degrees, light snow falling and quite windy in West Chicago.


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Good Morning !

Windows are opened today.....just beautiful !


----------



## Annalog

Good morning from southern Arizona. Sunny here and should be mid 70s as it was yesterday. I plan to work in the garden if it is not too windy.

Hope you have a wonderful Sunday.


----------



## Andra

Good Sunday Morning!
We did manage to pick up the travel trailer from the shop yesterday - didn't get to test the new awning because it was too windy 
So we took it to an RV park near the house and slept in it last night. We still need to clean a bit and inventory the cabinets before going back home. 
It's a chilly 43 degrees but it doesn't feel that bad because the sun is out and there is not much wind. 
Have a great day!


----------



## loonlover

Good morning. Slept in a bit today.  Temps should be in the 50s with partly sunny skies.

Plan to work on taxes today and whatever else comes up that can't be ignored.

Hope all have a good day.


----------



## Valmore Daniels

Morning!


----------



## crebel

Good Morning!  Still chilly and rainy here.  Rain and/or snow predicted for every day this coming week - winter is a persistant season.

Everyone have a safe and happy day.


----------



## Amy Corwin

It's raining here, which is a good thing as I need to clean the house and go grocery shopping. 
But at least the daffodils and Bradford Pear trees are blooming and life is good here in North Carolina.


----------



## geoffthomas

It is 57 in Derwood, Maryland this fine Sunday Morning.
and that is as warm as it is going to get - goes down from here.
And expected to rain all day.

the bright spot is that it is supposed to be sunny and dry for most of the rest of the week.

Stay warm and dry.


----------



## Jeff

It's still chilly here but should warm up later today. Good morning, everyone.


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Good Morning All !

Enjoy your Sunday!

Walter


----------



## intinst

Good morning all. LL gave the weather, only other thing is waiting to find out if I need to go in to work this evening. I'll go unless I get a phone call. Enjoy the rest of your Sunday.


----------



## Hannah Holborn

It's 11am, I'm still in my pjs and my man is cooking brunch--a perfect morning!

_--- edited... no self-promotion in posts outside the Book Bazaar forum. please read our Forum Decorum thread._


----------



## Vagueness

Mornin' and a happy Monday to one and all


----------



## Margaret

Good morning, everyone!  Vagueness, the little bug you have running around on your avatar almost sent me running for a tissue.  The rain has stopped here, and we are expecting a windy but clear day.  We have an after school meeting that should go until about 9:00 tonight.  It was scheduled as a full day workshop for tomorrow, but tomorrow will be a regular school day to make up one of our snow days and the meeting has been moved to tonight.  I can not say that I am looking forward to it.  It will be after 10:00 by the time I get home - a very long day. Enjoy your Mondays!


----------



## crebel

Good Morning!  The weather is gloomy, rainy here, but no snow!  Off to the eye doctor in half an hour for the first appointment of the day so I will be home in time to babysit.

Everyone have a safe and happy day.


----------



## loonlover

Good morning all.  It is 36 going to 56.

Lunch plans with former co-workers today at Olive Garden.

Hope all have a good Monday.


----------



## Valmore Daniels

Good morning!


----------



## geoffthomas

Good Morning.
It was very cold this morning.
the end of last night's rain turned to snow/sleet - so cars had a covering.
Have a great day.


----------



## Hedra Helix

Good morning,  its only 4:30 here in Hawaii but our volcano is erupting so I am up and restless. 

Have a rare beautiful day everyone.


----------



## Jeff

It's chilly this morning, deep in the heart of Texas. Have a good morning, everyone.


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Hedra Helix said:


> Good morning,  its only 4:30 here in Hawaii but our volcano is erupting so I am up and restless.
> 
> Have a rare beautiful day everyone.



Good Morning !

How jealous I am of your erupting Kilauea....(I am a geologist)

Have a good day all

Walter


----------



## Andra

Happy Monday Everyone!
See Jeff for weather.
Today's project: updating my Dell Streak to Android 2.2 - wish me luck...


----------



## alexisleno

Good morning! 

It was so warm last night that my boyfriend and I left the windows open. We woke up freezing this morning her in PA! haha

Wacky weather, but here's to getting warm!


----------



## Jamie Case

Good morning.

Bright and sunny morning here in NYC, which means the day is already off to a better start than yesterday.


----------



## Cindi_LeeJm

No better way to start the day than with a workout! <-- Adrenaline junkie. Good morning everyone!


----------



## Hedra Helix

NapCat said:


> Good Morning !
> 
> How jealous I am of your erupting Kilauea....(I am a geologist)
> 
> Have a good day all
> 
> Walter


I'm stoked too, it's exciting, I just don't want to die a horrible fiery death. I'm only 11 miles from it. And I own not rent. Lol. I'm like don't kill me Pele I still need to finish my book!


----------



## JimC1946

Cold and windy this morning, warmer this afternoon.

Two cavities filled at the dentist this morning. I gotta cut down on the candy, these were my first cavities in years.


----------



## Sean Sweeney

Morning everyone.... Facebook notifications to my cell phone woke me up much earlier than I intended.

Currently 22 in the Commonwealth. A high of 42 expected. More melting? Yes please.


----------



## Margaret

Good morning, everyone!  It is 30 degrees here and our high should be about 50.  The weather here in Pennsylvania seems pretty tame as compared with the erupting volcano and other things going on.  Enjoy your Tuesdays!


----------



## loonlover

Good morning all.  It is 47 going to 61 with possible thunderstorms.

Hope everyone has a good day.


----------



## Aravis60

Good morning, everyone. It is 31 degrees in the Buckeye State this morning, but the high is supposed to be 55. It is supposed to be cloudy, but I'll take it. Rivers and lakes are still pretty high around here, and it looks like we might get more rain tomorrow. Nothing major going on around here today, just a normal work day. Got sick first thing this morning, but I'm feeling better now. Looking forward to the end of my first trimester and (hopefully) feeling better.


----------



## Annalog

Good morning from southern Arizona. I hope it is not as windy as yesterday. 

Hope your Tuesday is a good one.


----------



## crebel

Good Morning!  34 and rainy this morning.  GS will be here around 10:30 for my daily dose of too cute, too smart and so much fun.

Everyone have a safe and happy day.


----------



## Valmore Daniels

Good morning!


----------



## caracara

Good morning all.

It is 65 here in Central Texas.

I have to give a speech today in Speech class about our hero.  I picked Terry Pratchett, my favorite author.  This will only be our second speech.

Hope everyone has a fantastic Tuesday.


----------



## Andra

Good Morning!  It's only Tuesday and vacation starts Thursday - hurry, hurry!
It's 68 and overcast this morning and I drove through some little rain showers on the way in to work.

It's nice to see some new faces in the Good Morning Thread - welcome everyone.


----------



## NapCat (retired)

[size=11pt]Good Morning !

Another beautiful day in the desert.....I have lots of projects going, but no ambition this morning...
I may just take my Kindle outside and sit under a tree....

...finishing up a good book (The Piano Tuner).


----------



## geoffthomas

Good Morning from Derwood, Maryland.
It is partly sunny but chilly today.
Enjoy the day.


----------



## Jamie Case

Good morning everyone.

I stayed up way too late watching old episodes of Dollhouse and I am so groggy.


----------



## Carol (was Dara)

How weird is it that I didn't make it to the good morning thread until 1:30?


----------



## Jeff

Couldn't get here this morning so good afternoon. It's 80 and windy in the heart of Texas.


----------



## Margaret

Good morning, everyone!  We are expected to have another clear and chilly day in the Philadelphia area.  Enjoy your Wednesdays!


----------



## crebel

Good Morning!  We had about an inch of snow overnight, just slushy.  I am waiting for my Mom to pick me up from my sister's house to go for cataract surgery this morning.  I would kill for a cup of hot tea right now!  Ah well, I should be home with two well working eyes by 11 a.m. and I can have caffeine to my heart's content then.  Getting it done today it is actually pretty exciting.

Everyone have a safe and happy day!


----------



## Sean Sweeney

Morning all.... bring and sunny this morning. 26 degrees right now, 42 degrees for the high.


----------



## Jeff

Good morning, everyone. Welcome to the GM thread Sean Sweeney.


----------



## Sean Sweeney

Jeff said:


> Good morning, everyone. Welcome to the GM thread Sean Sweeney.


Thanks, Jeff... even though you knew me in a previous life as John Fitch V.


----------



## Jeff

Sean Sweeney said:


> Thanks, Jeff... even though you knew me in a previous life as John Fitch V.


I actually knew that.


----------



## Annalog

Good morning to everyone. I am expecting another windy day today.

Chris, enjoy your tea after surgery.

Have a wonderful Wednesday!


----------



## loonlover

Good morning all.  Cloudy and windy this morning changing to partly cloudy and windy by afternoon.

Chris, good luck with this eye.  I'm really getting anxious for my surgery.

Have a good day, everyone.


----------



## Valmore Daniels

Good morning!


----------



## Andra

Good Morning!  It's a chilly 48 degrees this morning and we should get into the 70s later today.  We are starting to have more normal Texas weather now 
Today is my last day of work before vacation!!!  This is very good since I think my brain went on vacation on Monday!!
Have a great day everyone!


----------



## geoffthomas

Yeah it is nice that Sean has stopped "lurking".
Real glad to have you around no matter what name you use.
Good Morning all from Derwood, Maryland.
It is chilly but partly cloudy this morning.
However we are supposed to get rain this evening, all through Thursday and possibly into Friday.  2-3 inches predicted. Like any part of the U.S. needs more rain right now.

Have a good day.


----------



## Carol (was Dara)

I'm appalled to be posting at 9 in the a.m.


----------



## geoffthomas

Dara - is that early for you or late for you?


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Good Morning !

Space Shuttle DISCOVERY is home safe.....for the last time.

Great Day !


----------



## lonestar

Good morning from north Texas.  It's a beautiful day.

Have a wonderful day and be safe.


----------



## Margaret

Good morning, everyone!  We will be having lots of rain here today in the Philadelphia area.  I woke up with a headache and it is gloomy outside.  It would have been great to crawl back under the covers, but that is not an option.  So off to work I go.  Enjoy your Thursdays!


----------



## J.M Pierce

Good morning!


----------



## Sean Sweeney

Morning everyone. 35 degrees at present, supposed to get up to 42. Supposedly getting a mix of rain and snow. As long as I don't have to push snow.


----------



## drenee

Good morning, KB friends.  It's 47 and raining.  We are under a flood watch and a winter storm watch.  
March is not being very nice.  Streams and rivers are already overflowing.  
deb


----------



## loonlover

Good morning all.  It is supposed to be 56 and partly cloudy here.  Hopefully it won't be quite  so dark and gloomy on the arena concourse today as it was Tuesday.

Hope you enjoy your day.


----------



## Aravis60

Good morning, everyone. It is 48 here in the Buckeye State this morning, and it is raining again. Like Deb, we are under both a flood watch and a winter storm watch. Rain all day today and 2-4 inches of snow tonight. My doctor appointment yesterday went well, baby is growing and healthy.


----------



## Valmore Daniels

Good morning


----------



## Jeff

Okay, now I'm officially worried. Where's Leslie? I'd noticed that she was missing from this thread, but a lot of the "regulars" have abandoned it and I don't post much anywhere else of late. Her last post was the 20th. Anybody know anything?

Oh, and good morning from the heart of Texas.


----------



## Andra

Good Morning!
We are on vacation and I got to sleep late! I haven't checked the weather, but the sun is shining and it feels a little nippy now. 
Jeff, I haven't seen Leslie around either and I don't remember her saying anything about going offline...


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Good Morning

Beautiful Spring day in the desert.....starting to see some wildflowers


----------



## intinst

Jeff said:


> Okay, now I'm officially worried. Where's Leslie? I'd noticed that she was missing from this thread, but a lot of the "regulars" have abandoned it and I don't post much anywhere else of late. Her last post was the 20th. Anybody know anything?
> 
> Oh, and good morning from the heart of Texas.


Good Morning all. 
Her profile says shes was on the board before 6am my time, but you're right, it's been nearly three weeks since she's posted.


----------



## crebel

A late good morning to all.  I am still a little groggy from yesterday and not quite awake yet at 11:30 a.m. my time!

Jeff, I had asked about Leslie and some others a week or so ago and haven't heard anything either.  Hopefully she is just extremely busy, I miss her posts!

We had a couple of inches of snow yesterday, but it is all mostly gone already.  Skies are overcast and expecting rain like so many others.  We have not had the big flooding concerns like last year.  I sure understand the worries of all who are facing that possibility and hope they don't have the same outcomes that were in Iowa in 2010.

Everyone have a SAFE and HAPPY day.


----------



## Margaret

Good morning, everyone!  We have a dreary morning, but it is expected to clear by this afternoon, with highs in the fifties.  Crebel, I hope that your procedure was successful.  Avaris60, it is good to hear that your pregnacy is going along well. Friday is here at last!  Enjoy it!


----------



## Edward C. Patterson

Wet here in Allentown, but my brother and my niece are in Hawaii and bracing for the Tsunami. Oi veh

Edward C. Patterson


----------



## drenee

Currently 32 and snowing.  Happy Friday, KB friends.
deb


----------



## Tom Schreck

I just found this thread. I LOVE the idea!

Good morning from soggy upstate New York!


----------



## drenee

Tom, welcome to the GM thread.
deb


----------



## Jeff

Good morning, everyone. It got chilly last night but will warm up nicely. I started tomatoes already but the hibiscus plants are still in the house. 

So, Chris, are you gonna keep us guessing?


----------



## loonlover

Good morning all.  It is 34 going to 60 with sunshine.

Looking forward to a weekend off.  By the end of the summer I'll probably be saying wish there was something at the arena this weekend.  

Housework on the agenda today.

Hope everyone enjoys their Friday.


----------



## Valmore Daniels

Good morning all !


----------



## Annalog

Good morning. Blue skies and sunshine this morning in Tucson. The news about the earthquakes in Japan and tsunamis in the Pacific is terrible. Hoping that the tsunami alert system put in place when I was a kid has helped.

Hope that family and friends in danger areas are safe.


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Good Morning !

Yet another beautiful day in the desert....not a volcano, earthquake, Tsunami, snow shovel or lawnmower in sight !! (This is why we live in the desert !!)

Prayers to those and their families affected by the Japanese earthquake/tsunami. NapCat is a geologist.....8.9 is terrifying !!

Walter


----------



## geoffthomas

Good Morning from Derwood, MD.
It is partly cloudy all day here.
41 going up to 50s.

Have a beautiful day.


----------



## crebel

Jeff said:


> So, Chris, are you gonna keep us guessing?


Good Morning all. Sorry, Jeff, I had posted in the bump thread on Wednesday and didn't want to bore everybody repeating the news. My second cataract surgery went very smoothly. I apparently required more anesthestic than they usually use, and as a result was pretty loopy all Wednesday and groggy still most of yesterday - today I feel great! It is amazing to be able to see with my "naked" eyes after wearing glasses for almost 45 years.

Everybody stay safe today and be happy.


----------



## Margaret

crebel said:


> Good Morning all. Sorry, Jeff, I had posted in the bump thread on Wednesday and didn't want to bore everybody repeating the news. My second cataract surgery went very smoothly. I apparently required more anesthestic than they usually use, and as a result was pretty loopy all Wednesday and groggy still most of yesterday - today I feel great! It is amazing to be able to see with my "naked" eyes after wearing glasses for almost 45 years.
> 
> Everybody stay safe today and be happy.


I am happy to hear the good news. It must be great to see without glasses. That almost makes me wish I needed the surgery.


----------



## Jeff

Thanks, Chris. Glad it went so well.


----------



## drenee

Margaret said:


> I am happy to hear the good news. It must be great to see without glasses. That almost makes me wish I needed the surgery.


I've been having this same thought recently.
deb


----------



## Carol (was Dara)

Am I allowed to say good morning after noon?


----------



## Margaret

Dara England said:


> Am I allowed to say good morning after noon?


It is always morning somewhere! Good morning , everyone! It should be a beautiful day here - sunny with temperatures close to sixty. I will be a judge at a Forensics Tournament all day. I am hoping to get some reading time in between rounds. Enjoy your Saturdays!


----------



## drenee

Currently 35 with a high of 56 expected.  Hopefully yesterday was the last snow of the season.  
The next ten days look promising.  
Have a wonderful Saturday, KB friends.
deb


----------



## Annalog

Good morning from southern Arizona. It is 45 F in Benson headed to 78 F while Tucson is 54 F headed to 83 F. My sister, her granddaughter, and I will be walking in a charity run/walk at the Arizona School for the Deaf and Blind this morning. Our mom is also registered for the walk but will not be able to attend this one. We are looking forward to her walking in the Run With The Roosters race after she gets her stent out.

Thinking of the people in Japan.


----------



## crebel

Good Morning.  Warmer and clear here today.  We are counting our blessings as we continue to watch the reports from Japan.

Everyone have a safe and happy day.


----------



## loonlover

Good morning all.  It is 51 going to 72.  Should be a pretty day.

Have a great Saturday.


----------



## Valmore Daniels

Good morning!


----------



## Andra

Happy Saturday from Fort Stockton, TX. It's right after 11am and it's already over 80 degrees. We have done the requisite hot spots in town today (liquor store and WalMart) and are headed to Balmorhea SP and then to the McDonald Observatory for a star party. Good thing we can sleep in tomorrow


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Andra said:


> "...to the McDonald Observatory for a star party..."


Have a great night !! We do Star Parties in Death Valley....one of the few remaining place in the world with truly dark skies.


----------



## Carol (was Dara)

Good morning KB!


----------



## geoffthomas

Good Morning from Derwood, Maryland.
Our time has sprung forward here on the east coast.
It is 47 now high expected of 56 going from windy to partly cloudy to sunny before getting dark.

I plan to have a good time today.


----------



## drenee

Good Sunday morning.  38 and cloudy this morning.  Only going to the mid 40s today.  
deb


----------



## Jeff

Good morning, everyone. I think I forgot to post yesterday.
It's 61 in the heart of Texas, going up to the mid 70s.

For those who were concerned about Leslie, she's fine, just busy, as Deb or Chris suggested.


----------



## loonlover

Good morning all.  It is 57 going to 65 and partly cloudy.

Hope to get some more leaves raked today - trying to catch up from being unable to do anything with them last fall before the next round of not being able to do yard work.

Have a good day.


----------



## Leslie

Hi everyone,

Good morning and happy daylight savings time!

Thanks for checking and asking about me. We're fine, just very busy. In January, Harvey and I were busy writing "Kindle for Dummies" and that took up every spare minute. Then, in February, I got completely absorbed with a writing retreat I am facilitating for the National League for Nursing. That involves a trip to San Francisco at the end of this month. My husband is going with me and we've added a few days on for a little mini-vacation--our first vacation together since 2005. See what paying college tuition does to you? Uses up all your money! LOL.

On February 9 we had to put our dog, Chester, to sleep. That was a sad moment but we've been on the hunt to adopt another special needs dog (this would be our third). I think we have found one -- a standard poodle. I'll start another thread about that because I have questions.

It's 41 degrees, the snow is melting and I am looking forward to spring!

L


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Good Morning All

Lovely day for gardening.....I picked up three dozen pine trees, some hedge bushes and several flats of bedding plants.
Lots to do.....and for some reason, I seem to be an hour behind already ! Ha !

Enjoy your Sunday, everyone !


----------



## Andra

Happy Daylight Savings Time! My plan to be on vacation when the time changed is working!!
We are on Highway 285 headed towards New Mexico and it's 76 degrees and sunny. I have little to no cell service so who knows when this will actually get posted. 
Our star party last night was a bit of a bust because it was very cloudy. We did see the moon and Jupiter and Mercury and some stars whose names I can't spell. 
Napcat, the skies in west Texas are pretty dark too. There's not much out here. 
The only plan for today is getting to Carlsbad and setting up the trailer. We did the last two nights using jugs of water and I'm ready for running water again!
Have a great day!


----------



## Valmore Daniels

Good morning


----------



## Vegas_Asian

Getting out of bed. It's noon I know but I close


----------



## Margaret

Good morning, everyone!  Leslie, it was good to hear from you - have fun in San Francisco.  We should have a sunny, but chilly start to our work week here outside of Philadelphia. It definitely is cold out there now, but I think we should be near fifty by this afternoon.  I was really impressed by the kids at the Forensics Tournament on Saturday.  I ran the extemp room for the first time and most of those sixth, seventh, and eighth graders know more about current events than I do.  I looked over the topics and there were quite a few that I would be hard pressed to talk about, but the kids seemed to take it in their stride and seemed very comfortable.  It was a nice day for me and I had a lot of down time, so I got some reading in.  Enjoy your Mondays!


----------



## loonlover

Good morning all.  It is 50 going to 54 with thunderstorms.

It will be a gloomy day on the concourse at the arena today.  Thank goodness I can read.

Hope everyone has a good day even though it is Monday.


----------



## Jeff

It's 54 going to be 65, in the heart of Texas. Good morning, y'all.


----------



## Leslie

Good morning everyone,

A sunny day for us, with highs in the 30s. Have a great Monday!

L


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Good Morning all

Another beautiful day here....


----------



## Valmore Daniels

Good morning


----------



## geoffthomas

Good Morning from Derwood, Maryland.
Was 45 high 52 Sunny moving to Partly Cloudy.

Hope you all have a terrific day.


----------



## crebel

Good Morning!  How great to hear from Leslie and know that all is well!!  

My sisters brought me home yesterday evening and I am trying to get reorganized after my few days off for the cataract surgery.  How my wonderful DH created the mountain of laundry from Wed - Sun by himself, I do not know  .  Grandson will be here in an hour and then he can "help".  He is very good at sitting on clean clothes in the basket to keep them from getting away and handing me things to fold    .

Everyone have a safe and happy day.


----------



## Margaret

Good morning, everyone!  Today looks as though it will be a repeat of yesterday weatherwise.  Enjoy your Tuesdays!


----------



## Jeff

Good morning, everyone. It should be about 70 today here in the heart of Texas. Have a good one.


----------



## geoffthomas

Good Morning everyone from beautiful downtown Derwood, Maryland.
It is 32 here now with an expected high of 49 later.
We also expect showers this afternoon.

Have a great and useful day.


----------



## Leslie

Good morning,

A very chilly 19 degrees this morning. The car is all frosty and needs to warm up before I can leave. First time I've had to do that in months!

Have a great Tuesday everyone...

L


----------



## Amy Corwin

It's 43 degrees here in North Carolina and our crab apple tree is blooming!
The daffodils are almost done, though, but I'm looking forward to the next wave of blossoms from our Lady Banks rose and other fruit trees!


----------



## Valmore Daniels

Good Tuesday morning!


----------



## loonlover

Good morning.  It is gloomy again this AM but should partially clear by afternoon.  39 degrees and going to 54.  We did receive 3/4 inch of rain yesterday.

Hope everyone has a good day.


----------



## crebel

Good Morning!  According to my weather bug, it is only 24 here and there was frost on the cars when I let the dog out.  However, the sun is shining and we are supposed to warm up to 55 this afternoon.  I can't wait to have the windows open again.

Everyone have a safe and happy day!


----------



## Vegas_Asian

Good morning. Got to do my commercial today for my communications class. My commercial:
DoOm Labs. We make minions, because you cant take over the world alone.


----------



## NapCat (retired)

crebel said:


> Good Morning! According to my weather bug, it is only 24 here and there was frost on the cars when I let the dog out. However, the sun is shining and we are supposed to warm up to 55 this afternoon. I can't wait to have the windows open again.
> 
> Everyone have a safe and happy day!


I have my windows open.....A/C may even come on later.......but, yes, I miss Dallas Center; Honest !! Ha!

Have a great day all
Walter


----------



## Carol (was Dara)

Good morning KB.


----------



## crebel

Good Morning! I am up WAY too early today for no apparent reason. Our temperature may hit 70 degrees today - woo hoo!!



NapCat said:


> I have my windows open.....A/C may even come on later.......but, yes, I miss Dallas Center; Honest !! Ha!
> 
> Have a great day all
> Walter


I KNOW you miss the lovely weather provided while you were here! Be sure to come back for a visit in August when the temperature is 98 degrees with 98% humidity so you can experience the other extreme. 

Everyone have a safe and happy day!


----------



## Jeff

Good morning, everyone. It's 60, in the heart of Texas, and should reach the mid 70s today.


----------



## Leslie

Good morning everyone,

Dreary today, 34 degrees right now, and rain is predicted. Happy hump day!

L


----------



## Margaret

Good morning, everyone!  It is raining right now, but should clear as the day goes on and the high is expected to reach sixty degrees.  I am home from school today because we are moving my Mom from the rehab center where she has been since she broke her hip to an assisted living facilty.  She is still not walking and her mental condition has definitely deteriorated since her fall.  The place seems to be very nice and we have heard good things about it, but it is still not what we had hoped for.  My Mom seems all right with the decision, but I don't know how much she actually comprehends.  She is happy about leaving rehab and we will have to see how today works out.  Wish me luck, and enjoy your Wednesdays!


----------



## Jeff

Nice to have you back, Leslie. Now we have to lure Betsy and Ann back.



Leslie said:


> Good morning everyone,
> 
> Dreary today, 34 degrees right now, and rain is predicted. Happy hump day!
> 
> L


----------



## Jamie Case

Mornin' everyone.


----------



## Sean Sweeney

Morning. Raining here this morning.


----------



## Valmore Daniels

Good morning!


----------



## loonlover

Good morning all.  41 going to 70.  Should be able to get some more raking done this afternoon.  I really hate that we were unable to do much last fall.

Good luck with the move, Margaret.

Everyone have a good day.


----------



## geoffthomas

Good Morning all.


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Good Morning;

cool, partly cloudy and breezy today.....

Crebel: Windows are still open, birds are singing, wind chimes chiming....and yes, Thank You I was in Dallas Center last August......


----------



## Carol (was Dara)

Morning.


----------



## markdamaroyd

The village Head Man has just woken the whole community with his personal choice of Thai music blared over the public address system, followed by unnecessary announcements.


----------



## Margaret

Top of the morning, everyone! We should have a beautiful day here outside of Philadelphia - highs in the mid-sixties with lots of sunshine. My Mom is settled in her new place and she seems happy so far. Back to work for me. Enjoy your Thursdays!


----------



## markdamaroyd

It's going to be unbelievably cool here in northern Thailand today. Down to 15c. Brr! A couple of days ago we sweltered in 36c.


----------



## loonlover

Good morning all.  It will be in the upper 70s today.  

I'll be staring out at it from the arena concourse.  There is talk the construction will be complete enough they can open the remodeled entrance by week after next.  I'll miss the paycheck. but it will be nice not to have to go to work in the morning for a little while.

Hope everyone enjoys their Thursdays.


----------



## Jeff

It's 66 and going to be 81, deep in the heart of Texas. Good morning, everyone.


----------



## Aravis60

Good morning, everyone. It is 36 right now in the Buckeye State, but the high today is supposed to get up to 65. And we are supposed to see some sun. Have a great Thursday!


----------



## Leslie

According to the paper, we will have temps in the 50s today.

Happy St. Patrick's Day, everyone!

L


----------



## Sean Sweeney

Good morning and a Happy St. Patrick's Day to everyone... and for those here in Boston -- Happy Evacuation Day!

38 degrees right now, 58 slated. 63 for tomorrow! I have no idea what to do with myself.


----------



## Amy Corwin

Good Morning and Happy St. Patrick's Day!
It's gorgeous here and here are my gifts to you on this sunshiney morning here in NC...
















Our garden is blooming with daffodils and crabapple!


----------



## crebel

Good Morning.  Weather reports say we will reach the 70s today, but it looks and "smells" like rain is on the way.

Hope eeryone can enjoy being Irish for the day.  Be safe and happy.


----------



## Valmore Daniels

Good morning and happy St. Patrick's Day!


----------



## markdamaroyd

Good evening from the Eastern hemisphere. Today turned out average - the usual hustle and bustle in a Thailand village. Bit cold, though - about 15c.


----------



## Jamie Case

Good morning everyone!


----------



## geoffthomas

Good Morning from Irish Derwood, Maryland (everywhere and everyone is Irish today, right?).
Looks like a nice day.

Could be a good day for a glass of Guiness.


----------



## NapCat (retired)

*Good Morning !! and of course Happy St. Paddy's Day

*


----------



## Vegas_Asian

G' Morning. still playing phone tag with one of the proposed jobs. friends and i decided that with a new job it was time for a new look. So said friend cut my hair. I thought a bob would look more mature. I think it does, but mom hates it. though I would have like if she wasn't so rude about it, I have different hair from her. I naturally have waves/curls. She has straight STRAIGHT hair


----------



## Carol (was Dara)

Good morning KB.


----------



## Margaret

Good morning, everyone!  It seems as thouigh Spring has arrived - our temperatures should be in the mid-seventies today.  Enjoy your Fridays!


----------



## Leslie

Good morning everyone, happy Friday.

It felt like spring yesterday with temps in the 60s and lots of sun. Warm again today but cloudy with a chance of rain.

Enjoy the day!

L


----------



## Jeff

Good morning, everyone. It's 66 in the heart of Texas and should reach the low 80s later.


----------



## Valmore Daniels

Good morning


----------



## Jamie Case

Good morning everyone!


----------



## crebel

Good Morning.  Back to cooler weather here, only 34 this morning, overcast, with rain expected.

No grandson to babysit today, so I REALLY need to get lots of little jobs done.

Everyone have a safe and happy day!


----------



## Annalog

Good morning from Southern Arizona. It is currently 53 F in Benson headed to 82 F while Tucson is 55F headed to 85 F. It is a clear and sunny day.

Hope your Friday is great.


----------



## loonlover

Good morning all.  It will be in the 70s again today.

Heading out to the donut shop shortly.

Hope you all have a great day!


----------



## geoffthomas

Good Morning from Derwood, Maryland.
It will hit the 70s today.
And then I hear we are going back down again.

Enjoy your day.


----------



## Andra

Happy Friday friends!
We are still on vacation and it's currently 63 here in Carlsbad NM. It's also terribly dusty. We are going back to the Cavern this morning to do the Big Room and maybe hike out the natural entrance. 
It's been a busy week. We are constantly on the go - I'm going to need a vacation from my vacation!
Have a great day everyone.


----------



## Sean Sweeney

Morning, had too much to drink last night. But it's a nice day.


----------



## Vegas_Asian

Mom and dad spent the night at the ER. Mom is sick. I have my job interviews today.


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Vegas_Asian said:


> Mom and dad spent the night at the ER. Mom is sick. I have my job interviews today.


Good Luck on all accounts.....


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Sean Sweeney said:


> Morning, had too much to drink last night. But it's a nice day.


It WILL wear off !!....enjoy the day !


----------



## Margaret

Good morning, everyone!  It will be cooler here than it was yesterday (those mid-seventy temps were just a tease for us), but it should be sunny.  VegasAsian, I hope things went well for you yesterday.  I am taking my grandchildren to their swimming lessons and then to visit my Mom in her new home.  It should be a nice day. Welcome to those who have recently joined this thread.  Enjoy your Saturdays!


----------



## Leslie

Good morning everyone,

After two days that felt like spring--yesterday I even thought about putting the top down on my car, it was that warm--today it is snowing! Go figure! As my husband says, it looks like Hollywood snow--great big fluffy flakes that won't last. Still, I thought we'd seen the last of the white stuff. Sigh...

L


----------



## Annalog

Good morning from southern Arizona. Today should be another warm and sunny day. I will be donating blood at the Red Cross this morning so I will need to avoid heavy lifting while working in the garden later.  

Enjoy your Saturday.


----------



## Steve Vernon

It is a fine warm morning here in Nova Scotia. I have fed the blue jays, fed myself, and even fed my wife - who had to leave for an early work day. I frypanned up a mess of eggs and cheese with some good rocks-and-twigs toast and a potful of coffee as black as the memory of midnight. 

It's my day off and I've just printed off a manuscript that needs serious hammering; and am trying to muster enough courage to head out to the gym and try and burn off some of this fifty year old flab. The dishes need doing and some time today I need me a long soak in the tub.

Decisions, decisions, decisions.


----------



## loonlover

Good morning all.  It will be in the 70s today and cloudy.  

More leaf raking in store, but first a trip to the grocery store.

Welcome to the thread, Steve.

Hope everyone enjoys their Saturday.


----------



## geoffthomas

Good Morning from Derwood, Maryland.
It is 50 now with 58 expected and sunny all day.

Have a productive day.


----------



## Edward C. Patterson

46 degrees at the moment in Allentown, PA with a promise to go into the mid-50's. (Yesterday we hit 80). 

Edward C. Patterson


----------



## Jeff

Good morning, everyone. There's a mockingbird on the fence just outside my window. I wish I could share his song with you.


----------



## crebel

Good morning KBers!  Like Leslie, we were tantalized with two days of spring-like weather before rudely being plunged back in to winter.  Only 30 here with rain/sleet/possible snow expected this afternoon.  I had the windows open for two whole hours of fresh air on Thursday, it was glorious.

Everyone have a safe and happy Saturday!


----------



## Valmore Daniels

Good morning!


----------



## Carol (was Dara)

Good morning everyone!


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Good Morning all !

nippy and windy in the desert today


----------



## Jamie Case

A little late to say good morning, but I'll do it anyway.

Good morning everyone!


----------



## Vegas_Asian

Yes last day at my work. Though boss may be there all day


----------



## Leslie

Good morning and happy Sunday,

A chilly 19 degrees this morning but lots of clear blue skies. The paper says highs in the 40s. We have big fat robins hopping all over the yard and there's a red-winged blackbird at the feeder. First time I seen one of those this year.

Have a great day everyone!

L


----------



## loonlover

Good morning all.  It will be in the 80s today.  Looks like it will be a beautiful day.

The area we raked yesterday needs to be mowed so I think I'll settle for getting that done today and give the back a rest from the stooping and bending of raking leaves.

Hope everyone has a great day.


----------



## crebel

Good Morning.  It is a good thing we got some outside work done yesterday, because today "It's raining, it's pouring, the old man is snoring"!

Everyone have a safe and happy day.


----------



## Valmore Daniels

Good morning


----------



## Jane917

It is finally feeling like Spring is around the corner in central WA. Blue skies, cool mornings, afternoon temps in the mid 50s. Even got some yard work done yesterday.


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Good Morning !

Raining in the desert ! which is a very special treat.....perfect timing for the wildflowers.


----------



## Elijah Joon

Lovely thread!  Good morning to everyone here!


----------



## Vegas_Asian

It's cold and windy outside. I have been awake in bed for a while watching netflix on my itouch


----------



## Margaret

Good afternoon, everyone!  It is way past morning, but I had to comment on Napcat's flowers - they are beautiful.  I did not know the desert could look like that.  Enjoy what is left of your Sundays!


----------



## Margaret

Good morning, everyone! We have a chilly, rainy start to our day here, but it is supposed to be in the sixties by this afternoon.  I noticed yesterday the the hyacinths in my backyard have bloomed.  Hooray for spring!  Enjoy your Mondays!


----------



## Leslie

Good morning everyone,

29 degrees right now...not sure what is in store for us since the paper isn't here.

L


----------



## Jeff

Good morning, everyone.

It's 64 going to be 79 today in the heart of Texas.


----------



## Aravis60

Good morning, everyone. It feels like spring here this morning. It is 58 degrees, headed to 70 today. It rained (and stormed a little) last night, so the ground is damp and the birds are singing like mad.


----------



## CaitLondon

I'm not sure about SW MO's temperature yet this a.m., but I know that whatever is growing/blooming out there is no friend of mine. Got the air purifiers ramped up.

Other than that, I think it's going to be a great gorgeous day. Later in the day, the sniffy-stuff settles down. I loved working outside yesterday, shaping up the yard a bit, potting, etc. My pot of chives is going great. I love fresh herbs. And my daffodils are blooming. I took some great shots yesterday. 

As for writing, I'm set to flow


----------



## loonlover

Good morning all.  It will be another beautiful day with sunshine and highs in the 80s.

Enjoy your Monday.


----------



## Valmore Daniels

Good morning


----------



## crebel

Good Morning.  It sounds like everyone had a good weekend.  Have a safe and happy Monday.


----------



## geoffthomas

Good Morning from Derwood, Maryland.
Great picture NapCat.
We have rain today - some thunder even.
All our rain gets us is mud.

Just sayin.....


----------



## Andra

Happy Monday!
We spent last night in a little RV park near Junction, TX. Since we are so close to home we took it easy this morning. We slept in and then sat at the picnic table for breakfast and listened to the birds. 
Vacation was great, but I'll be glad to see my house and my kitties today!
Big news on the weather front for us - it should be warm enough to take the kayaks out on Saturday!!!


----------



## NapCat (retired)

*Good Morning and Happy First Day of Spring !

*


----------



## Steve Vernon

This morning started with a thump and a bang as a small army of roofers landed their ladders against the sides of our house this morning at about 7am. I was up already, since about 4am, and had been expecting them - but WOW, can they make a lot of noise. Still, I won't have to put up with buckets in the kitchen, hall and living room to catch the drips.

So color me happy. They'll be done by the end of the day. I work night shift tonight, so I expect to come home to a nice quiet freshly roofed house.


----------



## Margaret

Good morning, everyone!  We should be having another chilly but sunny day here today, before some rain and snow showers move in for the next few days.  I am going into school early because I have a project to set up.  Enjoy your Tuesdays!


----------



## crebel

Good Morning.  I am enjoying the early quiet with a cup of tea and a trip thru the KB.

Everyone have a safe and happy day.


----------



## loonlover

Good morning.  It is to be 79 today with partly cloudy skies.  I'll be sitting on the concourse resting up and reading after working in the yard yesterday.  Sounds like a good deal to me.

Hope everyone enjoys their day.


----------



## Jeff

Good morning, everyone. It's 64 with an expected high of 79 in McGregor, Texas. Have a good one.


----------



## Aravis60

Good morning, everyone. It is 47 degrees and raining in the Buckeye State this morning. Looks like the high today is going to be in the mid-50s. Have a great day!


----------



## Leslie

The first day of spring came with a snowstorm...we received about 2 inches of wet, heavy snow. My husband tells me it will all be gone by this afternoon. We'll see. I have to say, I wasn't happy to see snow coming down in the third week of March. I thought we were past this kind of weather!

L


----------



## Annalog

Good morning from southern Arizona. It is currently 41 F in Benson and 48 F in Tucson headed to the high 60s with 10% chance of rain. I hope there will be enough asparagus up to cook for dinner. (ETA: No large asparagus, just the small sprouts from Sunday. Maybe by this weekend. )

Enjoy the day.


----------



## Valmore Daniels

Good norming, er, morning.


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Good Morning !!  Below freezing here......


----------



## geoffthomas

Good Morning from Derwood, Maryland.
It is 54 here with an expected high of 59.
It is kinda nice now but we have predicted rain tonight.

Spring showers bring ...... mud


----------



## Margaret

Good morning, everyone!  We have some nasty weather predicted for this morning - rain, sleet and even a possibility of some snow.  Right now it does not seem to be doing any thing outside, so I am going to leave for work early and hopefully get in before the mess starts.  Enjoy your Wednesdays!


----------



## Tom Schreck

Mornin'!


----------



## Jeff

It's 64 going to be 81, in McGregor, Texas. Good morning, everyone.

Bluebonnets are starting to pop up everywhere. I don't wanna do any work today.


----------



## Leslie

Good morning everyone. 27 right now, high of 39 predicted. We did have some pretty yellow crocuses the other day but now they are hidden under the snow.

L


----------



## geoffthomas

Good Morning all.
Running a little late.
Off to work.


----------



## Valmore Daniels

Good morning


----------



## Andra

Morning All!
We ended up going to Fredericksburg on Monday and stayed the night there so we got home yesterday around noon.  I don't want to think about all the stuff we carried in from the trailer that needs to be washed!
It's my first day back at work and I'm having a hard time staying awake - off to make some tea.  It is VERY nice to be back home.  We have grass and trees and flowers are starting to bloom - that desert stuff with all the dust was getting old.  I'm glad we went; I definitely had a good time.  But I don't know that I'd be interested in doing Carlsbad again.
It's a lovely 64 degrees right now and rumor has the high near 88 for today.


----------



## loonlover

Good morning all.  It will be in the 80s today.  That was predicted yesterday, but it never made it much past 70 so we'll see about today.  A lake wind advisory is in place for today again.  That doesn't have much affect on me.

Hope everyone has a good day.


----------



## crebel

Leslie said:


> Good morning everyone. 27 right now, high of 39 predicted. We did have some pretty yellow crocuses the other day but now they are hidden under the snow.
> 
> L


Didn't your DH say the snow was going to be gone by yesterday afternoon? 

Rock and roll weather in Iowa last night, big thunderstorms, a couple of tornados and some pretty good sized hail. All is well at our house. Supposed to get colder again with snow by Friday 

Oh well, Spring will get here sooner or later. Good morning everyone. Have a safe and happy day.


----------



## Jamie Case

Good morning everyone.

It felt like winter again when I looked out the window this morning. Gray, overcast skies and a few inches of wet snow on the ground.


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Good  Morning !!

I have promised myself to stay off KB today until I finish my taxes !!

See 'ya later...........


----------



## Edward C. Patterson

Snow here and for tomorrow. Took 2 days off from work to laze about and watch it melt.  

Edward C. Patterson


----------



## Annalog

Good morning from southern Arizona. The weather is very nice here now but I suspect that summer weather will arrive too soon.

Have a wonderful Wednesday.


----------



## Margaret

Good morning, everyone!  Snow showers are predicted for our area today.  We were spared yesterday, but the areas slightly to the north of us got as much as nine inches yesterday.  Our temperatures are already above freezing, so we should not get too much of anything today. It is feeling too cold for spring though.  The Weather Channel is showing places hit by tornadoes.  I hope that those who were affected are safe.  Enjoy your Thursdays!


----------



## geoffthomas

Good Morning from Derwood, Maryland.
It is 39 going up to 46 and rainy this am - cloudy all day.

Had some thunder and lightning last night.

Be observant today.


----------



## loonlover

Good morning.  It will be cooler today - highs in he 60s.

This is supposed to be my last day of sitting on the concourse directing traffic.  Construction is far enough along they should be able to reopen the street level entrance to the inside box office.  Originally it was to have taken about 2 months to do this construction.  It has been almost 8 months now.

Everyone have a good day.


----------



## Leslie

Chilly this morning with a high of 37 predicted.

I started listening to this yesterday....so far it's very good.



and I'm reading this...also very good:


----------



## Jeff

Good morning, everyone. It should be in the low 80s again in Central Texas.


----------



## crebel

Good Morning!  Only 28 degrees here this a.m., snow also expected today or tomorrow.

Everyone have a safe and happy day.


----------



## Annalog

Good morning from southern Arizona. Sunny and low 70s expected today. DH checked online weather records last night. Tucson has had about half an inch of rain so far this calendar year which is already two inches behind average. December was two inches behind for that month alone. Few wild flowers expected this spring. Recent news report said that business at local nurseries us up due to people replacing plants that have died due to combination of record lows combined with drought. It will be about a month before I know if some of our trees survived.  Most of the yucca are OK but all of the older native staghorn cholla cactus on our property have died. The two apple trees are fine.

Enjoy the day.


----------



## Carol (was Dara)

Good morning KB. I'm going to the zoo today!


----------



## Andra

Good Morning Everyone.
Spring has come to our little corner of Texas!  We are not seeing the fields of wildflowers yet (and may not because of the extremely dry conditions last year and this year) but the sides of the roads are starting to be very pretty.  We drove to Bastrop yesterday and I saw bluebonnets and Indian paintbrush.  I was really smiling - who knew that just seeing the wildflowers was such a mood lifter?
We got into the 80s yesterday and are headed that way again today - bring out the kayaks!!


----------



## Valmore Daniels

Morning!


----------



## Margaret

Good morning, everyone!  It is only twenty-seven degrees out right now.  BRRR! Isn't that too cold for the end of March?  Enjoy your Fridays!


----------



## Jeff

Good morning, everyone. It's 61 in the heart of Texas with an expected high of 82. Have a good one.


----------



## Leslie

It's very chilly here...lots of frost on the ground. I am ready for spring, when will it get here??!!??

L


----------



## geoffthomas

Good Morning.
It is 29
high expected of 47.
Partly cloudy all day.

There is good in a cold spring day, right?


----------



## loonlover

Good morning.  It is 41 going to 65.  

Looks like another pretty day.  

Enjoy your day.


----------



## Valmore Daniels

Good morning!


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Good Morning !!

Cool and Breezy in the desert today


----------



## Andra

Happy Friday!
I have already crossed some items off my to-do list.  Unfortunately it's a long list and those didn't make a dent in it...
BUT we stopped at the Chevy dealership last night and have started the process rolling to get my Camaro.  This is my dream car.  I've wanted one since I was about 16.  They found one that meets my criteria and are going to trade for it.  In the meantime we are doing an overnight test drive just to make sure that I really am willing to go through with it.  (I sure hope it fits in the garage  )


----------



## Carol (was Dara)

Good morning KB!


----------



## Annalog

Good morning from southern Arizona. Sunny today with 65 F as the high in Benson and 72 in Tucson. Hoping for a cloudy weekend as we will be going to GDs first softball game of the season in Chandler.

Happy Friday!


----------



## *DrDLN* (dr.s.dhillon)

Raining in Sunny CA.  Should be sunny next week.


----------



## 💯

Good Morning! It's almost 10am and I just woke up. I feel like such a slacker.   lol


----------



## crebel

geoffthomas said:


> There is good in a cold spring day, right?


Only if you can stay inside by the fireplace or snuggled under blankets with someone special or your kindle (or both!)

I am late today, so Good Afternoon. Woke up to 2" of snow on the ground, but it is already gone. Still only 33 degrees and not going any higher today. GS will be here in about an hour, that left me the morning free to get errands done - grocery store, haircut, post office, gas station and the dollar store. DD and wife are driving in tonight, DH home from business trip this evening, DS and wife with GS spending the afternoon/evening with us on Saturday and GS will be baptized Sunday a.m., so I am looking forward to a family weekend.

Everyone have a safe and happy day.


----------



## Sean Sweeney

Good morning everyone.... it's a beautiful morning here in the Commonwealth, even though it's 26 degrees. It's supposed to get to 35. Good today to stay indoors.


----------



## Annalog

Good morning from southern Arizona. The sun is not up but we are.  Soon we will be driving to the Phoenix area to attend various events with our DD and Granddaughters.

Enjoy Saturday.


----------



## loonlover

Good morning all.  It is 43 going to 59 with showers and thunderstorms possible throughout the day.

Arena Cross event at the arena tonight; then the track will be open to amateurs tomorrow.  Call time is 3:30 today, but tomorrow's is 7AM.  It has been a while since I had to be there that early after an event the evening before.

Enjoy your Saturday.


----------



## Jeff

Good morning, everyone. It's 70, humid and on the way toward 85 today in the heart of Texas. I have dueling mockingbirds outside my office window. I think I'll go out and join them. *The corn is as high as an elephant's thigh...*


----------



## geoffthomas

Good Morning from Derwood, Maryland.
It is 32 now with expectations of hitting 45.
We expect also that it will be sunny all day.
Great day for cold outdoor work.

Have a comfortable day.


----------



## crebel

Jeff said:


> Good morning, everyone. It's 70, humid and on the way toward 85 today in the heart of Texas. I have dueling mockingbirds outside my office window. I think I'll go out and join them. *The corn is as high as an elephant's thigh...*


Sounds wonderful, Jeff, enjoy! Chilly here this morning at 29 degrees, but the sun is shining. The weather kept our daughter from driving home last night, so she will be here later this morning. A shortened visit is better than no visit!

Everyone have a safe and happy day. Good Morning!


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Good Morning All

Have a fun weekend !
Walter


----------



## Carol (was Dara)

Happy Saturday everyone!


----------



## loonlover

Good morning all.  

Boy, does it seem early!  Up and trying to get ready for another exciting day of Arena Cross - only this time it is amateurs that will be riding.  We don't know how long the day will be - depends on how many riders show up.  Last night's event was over at 10, but then the drivers signed autographs so it was almost 11 before I left.

Hope everybody else got to sleep in.  Have a great day!


----------



## Leslie

Good morning everyone,

25 degrees and sunny this morning. I am off to buy food and toys for our new dog who will be arriving in two weeks. Also, my Kindle froze twice yesterday. I wonder if it's the cover? I have one of the unlighted ones from Amazon (with hinges).

L


----------



## Valmore Daniels

Good morning!


----------



## Jeff

Cold front here. Won't even reach 70 today. Good morning, everyone.


----------



## Amy Corwin

It's raining and cooler here, too, 41 degrees at the moment.
But I'm going to clean house this morning, do the grocery shopping, and then I hope to curl up with my Kindle. In fact, I just bought three more books, so I'm happy as a clam!

I love rainy days as it gives me an excuse to read!


----------



## Annalog

Good morning from southern Arizona. Working outside today with DH and  family friend. We will be digging post holes, mixing cement, putting up posts, stretching chain link fencing on posts put in the previous weeks, etc.

Have fun!


----------



## Margaret

Good morning, everyone! I worked at our school's Chance and Auction Night last night so I slept in a bit today. The sun is shining, but iy is still cold outside - the high should only reach about 40. I am going to see Hitchcock's _Thirty-Nine Steps_ today, and then going out to dinner. I am loking forward to it. Enjoy your Sundays!


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Good Morning....

After nearly a week, the wind has finally stopped.....wonder where the cats are?? Ha !

Have a good Sunday

Walter


----------



## *DrDLN* (dr.s.dhillon)

It's a good morning Sun. But rain returns this afternoon. Waiting for next week without rain.


----------



## Elijah Joon

Good morning.


----------



## Leslie

Good morning. 26 degrees this morning. I'm really ready for some warm weather!

L


----------



## geoffthomas

Good Monday Morning from Derwood, Maryland.
It is 27 going up to 46 and partly cloudy all day.

Have a great Monday.


----------



## Margaret

Good morning, everyone!  We still have winter temperatures here in the Philadelphia area.  I have a day off and was planning to pack the winter clothes away, but I still need them. Enjoy your Mondays!


----------



## Jeff

Good morning, everyone. It's 50 here, while not quite Margaret's winter temperatures, it's too cold for me. Have a good one.


----------



## crebel

Good Morning.  The first song I heard this morning was "Just another manic Monday" - hope it isn't prophetic    

Still winter here, light snow expected overnight but should start to feel more like Spring by the end of the week.

Everyone have a safe and happy day.


----------



## loonlover

Good morning.  

It is 39 going to 58 with cloudy skies.  Received some rain yesterday and a possibility of more tonight.

I had a very quiet day during Arena Cross yesterday - did not get a single call for assistance.  I read, watched the video cameras, and, since my boss asked nicely, I created employee sign in sheets for some future events.

Grooming day for the poodle today - I'm trying to talk myself into making the trek to Walmart after I drop her off.  Not working so far - maybe after the coffee kicks in I'll be more ready.



Everyone have a great day.


----------



## Andra

Happy Monday!
We were kinda nippy yesterday morning but it's colder this morning (or maybe I just got up a lot earlier  ).  It's 52 and we are headed for 70.
The loaner Camaro that I am driving until mine gets here has heated seats and I really enjoyed them on the drive to work.
Have a great day everyone.


----------



## Annalog

Good morning from southern Arizona. Didn't get any chain link in place yesterday as DH and friend went on a scrounging expedition while out for supplies. They returned with an old evaporative cooler and old Jack LaLane weights. All the posts expected to be put in place were. 

Have a wonderful Monday.


----------



## JRMurdock

Good Morning from San Diego. It's cool (I wouldn't dare say cold), cloudy and looks like it's going to rain yet again. We've had a wet, wet winter.


----------



## *DrDLN* (dr.s.dhillon)

Good morning everyone. The spring is here after a week of rain.


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Good Morning !

Gorgeous day in the desert...plan on doing some easy gardening (bedding plants) and "putz" in the shop.


----------



## Grace Elliot

Good morning everyone!
Spring is truly here, over in the UK - the sun is out, the pigeons are getting amourous and almost overnight the hyacinths, daffodils and primroses have flowered. 
Long may the sun shine x


----------



## Carol (was Dara)

Am I allowed to post in the "Good Morning" thread after three in the p.m?


----------



## Annalog

Dara England said:


> Am I allowed to post in the "Good Morning" thread after three in the p.m?


It is morning somewhere.


----------



## Margaret

Good morning, everyone!  We may reach fifty degrees today, although it is still just below freezing at the moment. Despite the cold temperatures, the sun has been shining, flowers are blooming and robins are hopping around all over the place.  I guess Spring really is almost here.  Enjoy your Tuesdays!


----------



## Jeff

Good morning, everyone.

It's 59 going to be 68 and rainy today - deep in the heart of Texas.


----------



## Leslie

Good morning,

Another chilly day here...high of 43.

L


----------



## geoffthomas

Good Morning.
It is 29 now.
High may be 50.
Sunny mostly.

Enjoy.


----------



## Tom Schreck

Good morning..it's been a reasonably productive morning already...


----------



## loonlover

Good morning.  Chilly here with a high of 54 and thunderstorms.

Everyone have a good day.


----------



## Valmore Daniels

Good morning!


----------



## Andra

Good Morning!
Cool and dreary today.  We are supposed to have thunderstorms later today.  I can't really complain since we need the rain, but I hate driving in it and there are rumors of hail...REALLY don't want that!
On the plus side, I did find the windshield wipers on the car this morning 
I am watching presentations today as folks practice for the meetings Wednesday and Thursday.  It's a good day to have a Kindle with me


----------



## crebel

Good Morning.  Only 28 here and snowing AGAIN, hopefully the last of the season.

Everyone have a safe and happy day.


----------



## Vegas_Asian

Spring break is done gotta go back to school today


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Good Morning !!

Clear, warm, calm today....


----------



## Carol (was Dara)

Good morning all. My day is off to a rocky start. My alarm didn't go off this morning, so my kid was late to school.


----------



## Margaret

Good morning, everyone!  It is still chilly here and it is expected to rain this afternoon.  March does not seem to be developing any lamblike qualities.  Enjoy your Wednesdays!


----------



## Steve Vernon

It is a fine morning here in Halifax. The sun is shining, there's a nip in the air, the blue jays have already called for their window sill peanuts and the cat is frantically watching them feed from the wrong side of the window. I wish you could hear the little chittering sputtering sounds she makes as they dive-bomb amongst the peanuts.

As for me, I am attempting to muster enough gumption to get my sorry butt to the gym and burn a few calories in order to justify a slice of maple walnut pie.


----------



## Jeff

I'm not sure if March is a lamb or a lion, but it's a cold 43 here and will barely break into the 60s later. Good morning, all.


----------



## geoffthomas

Good Morning from Maryland.
It is 39 possibly going up to 40 before dropping back down to 39 for most of the day.
It will rain most of the day with possible snow flakes.

Have a beautiful day where you are.


----------



## Leslie

Sunny and highs in the forties for us today!

L


----------



## Valmore Daniels

Morning!


----------



## Andra

Good Morning Everyone.
We got another cold front and are in the 40s this morning.  We are heading to the 60s though.
I am enjoying the heated seats in the Camaro   I am still driving the loaner.  Hopefully mine will get to Austin today.
I hope y'all have a great day!


----------



## Annalog

Good morning from southern Arizona. Another sunny day today.

Hope your Wednesday is a happy one.


----------



## crebel

Leslie said:


> Sunny and highs in the forties for us today!
> 
> L


Maine & Iowa are sharing a forecast today. Everyone have a safe and happy day.


----------



## loonlover

Good morning.  Another gloomy day with a high of 58 and a chance of showers in the afternoon.

Hope everyone has a good day.


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Good Morning All

Another lovely day in the desert...


----------



## *DrDLN* (dr.s.dhillon)

Good morning till morning.


----------



## Carol (was Dara)

I almost overslept again. *Sigh*


----------



## Margaret

Good morning, everyone!  Our weather is expected to be chilly (high of 40) and rainy today.  Fortunately, I have my kindergarten students to brighten up my day. They will be sharing abc books that they wrote with their sixth grade buddies.  It should be fun!  Enjoy your Thursdays!


----------



## Leslie

Good morning,

In 15 minutes we head out to get the bus to Boston and then the plane to San Francisco. Right now it is 30 degrees here in Maine...it is supposed to be 75 in San Francisco! Tomorrow we are supposed to get snow (predicting 12" inland) and it is supposed to be sunny in SF! Believe me, I am not complaining about the weather where I am going and I am not going to miss the weather I am leaving behind!

Have a great day everyone,

L


----------



## Jeff

Wave when you fly over, Leslie.

It's 41 with an expected high of 77, in the heart of Texas.

Good morning, everyone.


----------



## Val2

A good afternoon to you from a very sunny warm Spain. I am heading up to the solarium to tan for an hour.


----------



## geoffthomas

Good Morning.
It is 36.
High will be 45.
Rainy all day.

Stay dry.


----------



## Andra

Happy Thursday!
It is still nippy in the mornings here.  We are at 45 now, but our forecast shows a high in the 80s.
Our Camaro did arrive in Austin yesterday and we got to drive it.  Hopefully we can pick it up after work today!  I'm still extra excited about it!
We went to the Alamo Drafthouse last night to see The Jerk Quote-Along.  That's the first time I've ever had Pizza in a Cup...
Have a great day everyone.


----------



## Valmore Daniels

Good morning!


----------



## Annalog

Good morning from southern Arizona. Lows in the 50s and highs predicted in mid 80s for Benson and 90 F for Tucson. Benson is supposed to get to 92 tomorrow. Summer is just around the corner.

Hope your Thursday is wonderful.


----------



## crebel

Good Morning Kindleboarders.  Have a safe and happy day wherever you are!


----------



## loonlover

Good morning.  It is 38 going to 58 with possible thunderstorms again.

Have a great Thursday.


----------



## *DrDLN* (dr.s.dhillon)

Good morning. Spring is here; enjoy the flowers.


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Good Morning All

Temperatures are headed to the 90's with no wind today.....A/C will be on for the first time this year.


----------



## Carol (was Dara)

Morning everyone!


----------



## Margaret

Good morning, everyone!  Congrats on the new car, Andra!  We have another rainy morning, but it is expected to clear up before the Phillies play their opening game this afternoon. Enjoy your Fridays!


----------



## CaitLondon

Hey, Everyone!
May it be a perfect Friday for everyone. I'm hoping to get a lot of business out of the way, daily life stuff and get busy working this weekend.


----------



## loonlover

Good morning everyone.  Chilly this morning but expecting a high of 74.  May have some dense fog on my way to the arena this morning.

Kenny Chesney concert tonight - I'll be there from 8 this morning until it is over.  Easy day but figure I'll be busy during the concert itself.

Hope everyone has a great Friday.


----------



## Jeff

Good morning from deep in the heart of Texas where the predicted high temperature is 88 today. 'Guess it's time to stop complaining about the cold and start complaining about the heat.


----------



## Valmore Daniels

Good morning !


----------



## Leslie

Good morning from San Francisco where it is still dark but warm. At home, it is snowing and everything is closed. I am glad to be here and heading out for breakfast in a few minutes!

L


----------



## Sean Sweeney

I refuse to look out the window.


----------



## Andra

Happy Friday!!
We did pick up the car yesterday.  It will have to go back some time next week to have the stripes put on, but that's OK.  I did notice a problem driving in this morning - it sounds like the driver's window is not up all the way and there is some noise that we didn't have in any of the loaners this past week (3 of them!).
We are taking a quick road trip to Houston Saturday to give us an excuse to drive the car and see the Cirque du Soleil show Ovo.
It's 63 this morning, but like Jeff we are headed towards much warmer temps later.
Have a great day!


----------



## Annalog

Good morning from southern Arizona. Warm enough here in the mornings and evenings that both DH and I have cautioned others to watch for snakes. Another sign that summer is approaching. 

Enjoy Friday.


----------



## crebel

Good Morning.  We are expecting a warmer (50s!), windy day and sunny weather thru the weekend.

Everyone have a safe and happy day.


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Good Morning !!

Another warm and windless day on queue today.


----------



## *DrDLN* (dr.s.dhillon)

So we say "Good morning" every day to members of this thread. Isn't that what this thread is all about?


----------



## geoffthomas

Good Fabulous Friday.
Have a terrific day.


----------



## Sean Sweeney

Morning everyone. Already off to a better start this morning than yesterday, which means sunny skies and no snow, thank God.

35 degrees currently in the Commonwealth, supposed to hit 50 today. Hope everyone has a fantastic day. Loads of sports for me, and a surprise party for one of my best friends.


----------



## geoffthomas

Good Saturday Morning from Derwood, MD.
It is 30 degrees now with an expected high today of 51.
And we are expecting rain with possible Tstorms this afternoon.

Hope you can manage to stay dry.


----------



## loonlover

Good morning.  Sunny and highs in the 70s.

I'm up way too early on a Saturday, but the brain said it was time to get up anyway.

Hope all have a great day.


----------



## Jeff

Good morning, everyone. It's 66 in the heart of Texas. Gotta get the lawn mowed while it's still cool.


----------



## crebel

Good Morning.  I stayed up way too late last night to be already today.  Expecting sunshine and 60+ temperatures today, how exciting!

Thank goodness I am on a different computer this morning.  Last night it was difficult to converse in the chat room without an "M" on the keyboard.  Taxed my vocabulary to come up with alternate words not using the "M" and I wasn't sure how I was going to say Good Morning today.

Everyone have a safe and happy day.


----------



## Leslie

Good morning and another day in San Francisco that is supposed to be mild and sunny. Of course, I'll be working all day but my husband gets to go sightseeing! Have a terrific Saturday, everyone...

L


----------



## Annalog

Good morning from southern Arizona. Sunny day ahead that will be in the 90s later. Headed to Origami club today after feeding the chickens.
Have a wonderful weekend.


----------



## Barbara Bartholomew

Good morning from western Oklahoma where it is sunny and warm and farmers are praying for rain (Grapes of Wrath country).


----------



## Valmore Daniels

Good morning!


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Good Morning All !!

Sunny and breezy in the desert today...

Have a great weekend !!


----------



## *DrDLN* (dr.s.dhillon)

Good morning to you all.


----------



## Margaret

Good morning, everyone! I am picking up my Mom to take her to church today - my first solo trip with her since she broke her hip.  I am a little worried about getting her from the wheelchair to the car and back to the wheelchair again.  If all goes well , we may even go to lunch.  Enjoy your Sundays!


----------



## Jeff

Good morning, everyone. It's 68 now and will soon be 85, deep in the heart of Texas.


----------



## loonlover

Good morning.  Our forecast is not much different than Jeff's.  We do have a wind advisory in effect from 10 this morning until 7 tomorrow night with thunderstorms possible tonight and tomorrow.

Have a great day.


----------



## Valmore Daniels

Good morning!


----------



## Hedra Helix

Good morning everyone  

Hope you guys have a great Sunday.


----------



## *DrDLN* (dr.s.dhillon)

Good morning. Hope all of you are enjoying such a beautiful day we have here.


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Good Morning All !

Sunny and breezy here...

Have a relaxing Sunday


----------



## Leslie

Good morning!

Another lovely day in San Francisco. I'll be done working in 25 minutes and then I get to go and play!

L


----------



## Vegas_Asian

Slept over my friend's last night. she went to work this morning. I went to starbucks to chill and do homework as I wait for her to finish up


----------



## Margaret

Good morning, everone!  We finally have some spring weather here - rainy but warm.  The temperature is expected to reach the mid-seventies by this afternoon.  Leslie, it sounds as though you are enjoying San Francisco, even though it is not a strictly fun trip.  I learned yesterday that a Subaru Legacy is probably not the best choice for transferring someone from a wheel chair to a car. Enjoy your Mondays!


----------



## Sean Sweeney

Morning everyone.... starting my new project today. It's an overcast morning in the Commonwealth; 36 degrees presently. Looking at a high of 48. It says rain and snow in the forecast, as long as the snow gets outta here by my next game.


----------



## Jeff

Good morning, everyone. It's 73 with an expected high of 72, in McGregor, Texas. That's what the weather bureau says anyway.


----------



## Sean Sweeney

Jeff said:


> Good morning, everyone. It's 73 with an expected high of 72, in McGregor, Texas. That's what the weather bureau says anyway.


That's a perfect tempy. I wish I could have that year-round.


----------



## Jeff

Sean Sweeney said:


> That's a perfect tempy. I wish I could have that year-round.


Come on down. I'll leave the light on.


----------



## Sean Sweeney

Jeff said:


> Come on down. I'll leave the light on.


I'll leave my liberalness at the state line.


----------



## Jeff

Sean Sweeney said:


> I'll leave my liberalness at the state line.


Not necessary. Austin's more liberal than Boston.


----------



## Valmore Daniels

Morning!


----------



## loonlover

Good morning.  It is 69 with an expected high of 67.  Tornado watch until 3PM and thunderstorms for most of the morning, at least.  We have already had some rain, thunder, and lightning.

I'm to be at the surgery center at 11:30 for my cataract surgery.  Ready to be there and get it over with.

Hope everyone has a good day.


----------



## Andra

Happy Monday!
We are also having some weird weather here in Austin. It's 75 with a 30% chance of thunderstorms today and tonight the low is 43...
We had a great weekend - took the Camaro on a road trip to Houston and saw Cirque du Soleil's _Ovo_. Great show! The guy who did the diabolos was incredible!!
The car is going to the shop this morning so they can try to track down the wind noise on the driver's side. I KNOW it's not supposed to sound like that! So DH is driving the car and I've got his truck. I think he's driven the car more than I have at this point...
I hope you all have a wonderful week.


----------



## Jeff

loonlover said:


> I'm to be at the surgery center at 11:30 for my cataract surgery.


Thinking of you, LL.


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Good Morning All !!

I am off on a photo safari today, stalking the desert wild flowers !!

Prayers are with you LL

Walter


----------



## geoffthomas

Good Monday morning from Derwood, Maryland.
It was 49 with an expected high of 77 (insn't that a kick in the head - warm).
Sunny today.

Avoid heat stroke.


----------



## *DrDLN* (dr.s.dhillon)

It is a nice morning and feels good to say: Good morning everyone.


----------



## Annalog

Good morning from southern Arizona. It was sunny, warm, but very windy yesterday. Hope today is not as warm and definitely not as windy.

Thinking of you LL. Hoping the surgery went very well. 

Hoping everyone has a great Monday.


----------



## crebel

Getting my good morning from Central Time in under the wire!  Lots of wind here today and a temperature turn around of 40+ degrees; last night at 6 p.m. it was 89, right now (and our high for the day) 41.

I've been thinking of LL all morning, she should be just about done now.

Everyone have a safe and happy day.


----------



## loonlover

We are home.  Stopped for food on the way and I waited to post until I had removed the patch and used my first round of post-op eye drops.  A little pain - like Chris said feels kind of like an eyelash in your eye.  I can definitely tell more light is entering the eye, but so far that is the major change I'm noticing.  Mine was a posterior cataract so it makes it a little harder to remove and may take a little longer for changes in vision to appear.  The procedure itself was a piece of cake.


----------



## Sean Sweeney

loonlover said:


> We are home. Stopped for food on the way and I waited to post until I had removed the patch and used my first round of post-op eye drops. A little pain - like Chris said feels kind of like an eyelash in your eye. I can definitely tell more light is entering the eye, but so far that is the major change I'm noticing. Mine was a posterior cataract so it makes it a little harder to remove and may take a little longer for changes in vision to appear. The procedure itself was a piece of cake.


Glad it went well!


----------



## Margaret

Good morning, everyone!  It is really windy and rainy outside.  I am happy that I work only about five minutes from home - driving will not be fun.  LL, I am glad to hear your procedure went well and wish you a quick recovery.  Enjoy your Tuesdays!


----------



## Jeff

Good morning, everyone. Sean/John has put a curse on my Texas weather. I had to get up at about 4:00 to get a blanket out of the closet.


----------



## geoffthomas

Good Morning from Derwood.
It is 57 and that will  be the high for the day.
It won't go above 51 for the remainder.
Raining and windy for today.

Keep your powder dry.


----------



## Valmore Daniels

good morning


----------



## loonlover

God morning.  It is 34 going to 68 with sunshine.  Spots of frost in the area this morning.

The eye feels better this morning, but still some blurriness.  I will be glad when it is time to get new glasses.  Follow-up appointment with the surgeon this morning.

Hope everyone has a good day.


----------



## Andra

Good Morning!
It's on 45 here this morning and it's pretty chilly.  I only had a hoodie in the car and it didn't help much on the walk in from the parking lot (possibly the capri pants and sandals had something to do with that!)
All these weather changes and the wind are really causing my allergies to go haywire.  I'm ready to stop having a headache and itchy eyes and a scratchy throut.
LL, glad to hear your surgery went well.
Have a wonderful day everyone.


----------



## Leslie

Good morning everyone,

We're up early here in SF and heading to the shuttle and airport. We've had a great visit. We connected with some friends from Seattle who took us on a great trip yesterday to Point Reyes National Seashore. It was GORGEOUS. The lighthouse was terrific with a first-order Fresnel lens (I am a bit of a Fresnel lens geek...I think this is only the 2nd first order lens I have seen. The other one was in Norway). 

Now it is time to get home and back to work.   Hopefully the snow will be melted. After 6 days of spring and warm weather, I am not looking forward to winter again!

L


----------



## crebel

Good Morning.  The sun is shining even though it is cold again, so I am calling it the start of a beautiful day.

Everyone have a safe and happy day!


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Good Morning All

After a couple of warm days, the desert wildflowers are jumping out of the ground.....blankets of colour.

Have a great day !!
Walter


----------



## *DrDLN* (dr.s.dhillon)

I never like to miss saying Good morning to you all.


----------



## Margaret

Good morning, everyone!  Leslie, I hope that you had a safe trip and that the Maine weather was not a huge shock to your system. Here in Pennsylvania we are having a cold (37 degrees) morning followed by a rainy, but somewhat warmer (57) afternoon. I don't think we should have to worry about a drought in our area this year.  Enjoy your Wednesdays!


----------



## Jeff

Good morning, everyone. After a chilly couple of days it should be back in the lower 80s today.


----------



## geoffthomas

Good Morning from Derwood, Maryland.
It is 30 now expecting 60 and partly cloudy.

Have a decent day.


----------



## Valmore Daniels

Morning


----------



## Amy Corwin

Good Morning!
It's a crisp 37 degrees here, but the sun is shining and the hummingbirds are back and I've been listening to the birds in our yard, which now include:
Tufted Titmouse
Cardinals
Carolina Wrens
Northern Parula warbler
Carolina Chickadee

I've noticed the Kestrels playing tag so I think they're getting ready to move further north.

All is good with the world!


----------



## Andra

Morning All.  It's 54 and sunny with highs expected to be normal for this time of year - aka 80 or so 
My allergies are driving me nuts this week.  I've got the sneezes, stuffy nose, pressure headache, throat tickle and itchy eyes.  I just need to make it to the weekend!
Hope everyone has a great day!


----------



## Leslie

Margaret said:


> Good morning, everyone! Leslie, I hope that you had a safe trip and that the Maine weather was not a huge shock to your system. Here in Pennsylvania we are having a cold (37 degrees) morning followed by a rainy, but somewhat warmer (57) afternoon. I don't think we should have to worry about a drought in our area this year. Enjoy your Wednesdays!


I did have a safe trip home. Thanks for asking, Margaret! Cold and rainy Boston was a big shock to my system, I have to say. Fortunately this morning it is sunny and highs in the 50s are predicted. Spring will get here eventually, I keep telling myself.

We had a really great trip. We were only gone 6 days but it felt like much longer which I think is a good sign that we relaxed and enjoyed ourselves. Now it's time to get back to earth.

L


----------



## crebel

Good Morning! Warmer here this morning at 52 degrees but overcast skies.

Leslie, glad you made it home safe and sound.  Isn't Monday the dog joining your household soon now that you are back?  My mother left this morning for 6 weeks at the parsonage in Kingston, Jamaica.  A little difficult without my Dad, but she is looking forward to the visit.

Everyone have a safe and happy day!


----------



## Leslie

Hi Chris,

Yes, Monday is due to arrive on Saturday. We're looking forward to that. Something new and fun after our fun trip.

L


----------



## loonlover

Good morning all.  It will be sunny and in the 70s today.  

Slept in a bit today.  Eye feels much better but still hope to have more vision improvement by the time I go back to the doctor next week. 

Hope everyone has a great day.


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Good Morning

Cool and cloudy in the desert today.....strange weather on the way.


----------



## Annalog

Good morning from southern Arizona. Today the forecast is for cloudy and windy with a high of 82F. The next few days should continue windy with the high temperature lower each day until Saturday when we are supposed to have a high of 57 F with scattered thundershowers. Sunday is supposed to be sunny with a high of 72 F. NapCat is correct: 


NapCat said:


> Good Morning
> 
> Cool and cloudy in the desert today.....strange weather on the way.


Hope your day is a great one!


----------



## Carol (was Dara)

Good morning all you lovely KBers!


----------



## Margaret

Good morning, everyone! I have got an early meeting this morning, but I wanted to stop in to remind you to enjoy your Thursdays!


----------



## Leslie

Good morning everyone,

Another chilly start to the day--21 degrees right now--with a high near 50 predicted. Have a great day everyone!

L


----------



## Jeff

Not as chilly here. It's 64 right now with an anticipated high of 88. Have a good morning.


----------



## geoffthomas

Good Morning.
It is 41 with high perhaps 63
partly cloudy.

Got to work, while I can - possible furlough.


----------



## Valmore Daniels

Good morning!


----------



## loonlover

Good morning.  High of 77 today.

Have a great Thursday, all.


----------



## crebel

Good Morning all!  Everyone have a safe and happy day.


----------



## Tip10

Morning all -- just in trying to catch up!

THIS looks really strange!!!!



Leslie said:


> Yes, Monday is due to arrive on Saturday.


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Good Morning !

Really, really windy here today....SNOW in the forecast !! Gasp!
Wind is murdering my irises.


----------



## Annalog

Good morning from southern Arizona. Today the forecast is for mostly sunny with a high of 81 F. Tomorrow is supposed to be windy with a high of 76 F. The forecast for Saturday has dropped to a high of 55 F with scattered thundershowers. If the detailed forecast from The Weather Channel is correct, the rain should stop at about the start time for the 5.2 mile run/walk that I will be walking in. 

Hope your day is a great one!


----------



## Andra

Well, it's still morning in my time zone, so Good Morning!
I am losing the battle with my allergies.  I had to come to work today because of some meetings this afternoon, but if I feel this crummy when I get up tomorrow, I am taking nyquil and crawling back under the covers!
We have tickets to see Penn & Teller tonight so I hope I find a second wind somewhere.
It's cloudy and 70 and we should also see upper 80s before the end of the day.


----------



## *DrDLN* (dr.s.dhillon)

It's worth saying Good morning from my time zone too.
So good morning everyone. Have a great day.


----------



## Sean Sweeney

Good morning everyone... been up for about an hour, having my coffee and watching some Aussie Rules football. 

29 degrees here in the Commonwealth. 60 expected.


----------



## Margaret

Good morning, everyone!  Sean, you are up early.  It looks like it is going to be a dreary day weatherwise in this Commonwealth - rain with highs in the low fifties, but the weekend is just about here and I am meeting some friends for dinner.  So it shouild be a good day for me.  Enjoy your Fridays!


----------



## loonlover

Good morning all.  A high of 85 expected today.

I'll be working for a few hours this morning.  Crowd control  might be needed for the Taylor Swift onsale beginning this morning.  She sold out in an hour the last time so should be a fairly short day.

Hope everyone has a great start to their weekend.


----------



## geoffthomas

Good Morning from Derwood, Maryland.
It is 45 with a high expected of 47.
Light rain changing to showers - all day.

Flowers - that's what rhymes with showers.


----------



## Jeff

Good morning, everyone. It looks like the temperature in the heart of Texas will break 90 degrees today.


----------



## Leslie

Good morning everyone,

Lots of frost on the ground with another chilly start. I am really ready for spring to get here!

L


----------



## crebel

Good Morning.  It rained all night here, but seems to have stopped for now.  The temperature is 47 degrees and we might warm up another 5-10 degrees by this afternoon, supposed to be HOT (high 80s) and muggy tomorrow.  Strange spring weather.

Everyone have a safe and happy day.


----------



## Valmore Daniels

Morning!


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Good Morning All !

37 degrees here ! Gasp ! I am on my way to Vegas shortly (visit friends, shopping, etc)....may see snow in Mountain Pass.....brrrrr

Have a great Friday !


----------



## Margaret

Good morning, everyone!  The sun is shining and we will be having a nice, springlike weekend.  Time for some outdoor clean-up.  Enjoy your Saturdays!


----------



## cmg.sweet

Good morning all!  We are looking at around 90* here today...summer is starting a bit earlier than usual.  Looking forward to shopping, dinner and a concert with my mom today!


----------



## Leslie

Summer? We haven't even gotten to spring! LOL. 30 degrees this morning and lots of sun.

Have a great Saturday everyone!

L


----------



## Jeff

We skipped spring this year (except for the wind). It's 70 now at Lake Waco and will push 90 later in the day.


----------



## loonlover

Good morning all.  It looks like it will be a beautiful day here today.  Partly sunny with highs in the upper 80s.

Hope everyone has a great Saturday.


----------



## Annalog

Good morning from southern Arizona. It is currently cloudy, windy, 55 F and shortly before a storm is due to arrive. I am at Catalina State Park waiting for a 5.2 mile trail run/walk to start in about an hour and a half. I arrived early as I wanted to be sure to get a parking spot in the park instead of riding the shuttle. I expect to be one of the last ones to cross the finish line and don't want to worry about the last shuttle. Also, since the rain is due to start during or just after the race, I won't need to wait in the rain.  

Enjoy your Saturday, rain or shine!


----------



## Sean Sweeney

Good morning everyone. Another beautiful, sunny morning here in the Commonwealth. 47 degrees right now, 65 expected as the high.

Covering baseball in 90 minutes. I love baseball season!!


----------



## Jane917

It is 38 degrees here, our warmest morning yet! We will be out working in the yard today. Happy Saturday!


----------



## geoffthomas

Good Morning from Derwood, Maryland.
It is 43 now.
Expected high 56.
Cloudy all day - hopefully dry.

Need sun.....my inner self needs sun.

Just sayin......


----------



## crebel

Good Morning.  Currently 49 with highs near 80 expected, muggy and overcast.  We seem to be alternating between winter and summer, nothing "spring-like" yet!

On our way to niece and nephew's confirmation this afternoon.  Looking forward to spending a little time with them and their family.

Everyone have a safe and happy day


----------



## Valmore Daniels

Happy Saturday


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Good Morning

~27 degrees here this morning !

~There is something obscene about _frost on iris_ !

~Global Warming, indeed !

Have a great weekend everyone !
Walter


----------



## geoffthomas

Good Morning on a nice Sunday from Maryland.
It is 45 with 64 expected later.
But gonna be cloudy all day  - booo.

So get out there and make something good happen.

Just sayin.......


----------



## Leslie

Good morning,

38 degrees this morning with lots of blue sky and sun. The new dog had a quiet and peaceful night. We are looking forward to our first full day together.

L


----------



## drenee

Good morning.  Woke to 47 degrees, but heading to 80 and sunshine by late this afternoon.  
Have a wonderful Sunday, KB friends.
deb


----------



## loonlover

Good morning all.  It is 76 and partly cloudy.  A high of 83 is predicted with a chance of thunderstorms this evening into the night.  We're also under a lake wind advisory.

Hope everyone has a great Sunday.


----------



## Jeff

Good windy morning from the heart of Texas, everyone. It's 70 with an expected high of 88.


----------



## crebel

Good Morning.  Highs in the 80s today with a wind advisory until this evening.  Lots of nasty weather in Iowa last night, but thankfully it skipped our southeast corner.

Everyone have a safe and happy day.


----------



## Valmore Daniels

Good morning!


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Good Morning All !

Beautiful day here.....I best get to the gardens...

Enjoy your Sunday
Walter


----------



## Annalog

Good morning from southern Arizona. After rain, hail, and a couple snow flakes yesterday, today is sunny with a high predicted of 58 F.  Woke up late this morning, went to breakfast with DH, and am now baking butterscotch brownies (blondies) for DH to take to his club picnic. 

Enjoy the day!


----------



## Leslie

Good Monday morning from Leslie and Monday,

48 degrees this morning. We had a thunderstorm to wake me up but it's not raining now.

Have a great day everyone!

L


----------



## Jeff

Good morning, everyone. It's 61 and shouldn't get over 80 today. We had thunderstorms all night.


----------



## geoffthomas

Good Morning.
The Mid-Atlantic is the same as Texas today, except we did not have T-storms last night.
61 now, expecting 80 and cloudy.

Do well.


----------



## NogDog

Jeff said:


> Good morning, everyone. It's 61 and shouldn't get over 80 today. We had thunderstorms all night.


Supposed to get up to 81 degrees here today, in spite of it being in the mid 60s yesterday and predicted highs of 65 tomorrow and only 55 on Wednesday. That's NJ weather for you: if you don't like it just wait a day. (You probably still won't like it, mind you, but it will be different.)


----------



## Amy Corwin

Good morning!
It's 61 and a little overcast. I'm actually hoping for some rain again today since over the weekend, I planted some tomatoes, peppers, geraniums, and hostas. Oh, nearly forgot, also planted a couple of blueberry bushes. Spring has come full force and although the daffodils have bloomed and faded, we're now seeing the glories of our dogwoods and azaleas!










Happy Monday!


----------



## Valmore Daniels

Good morning!


----------



## Margaret

Good morning, everyone!


NogDog said:


> Supposed to get up to 81 degrees here today, in spite of it being in the mid 60s yesterday and predicted highs of 65 tomorrow and only 55 on Wednesday. That's NJ weather for you: if you don't like it just wait a day. (You probably still won't like it, mind you, but it will be different.)


The same goes for PA. Enjoy your Mondays!


----------



## Andra

Happy Monday!
I switched allergy medecine on Friday when I was totally miserable and I think it's starting to make a difference!  We are also cloudy and 63 this morning with a high of 85 predicted.  We had thunder last night, but not much rain.
I do have the first of my iris blooming.
I hope you all have a great week.


----------



## crebel

Good Morning.  We hit 90 degrees yesterday, but only expect about 60 today.  The grass greened up almost overnight and the magnolia tree is about ready to bloom.

Everyone have a safe and happy day.


----------



## Annalog

Good morning from southern Arizona. After temperatures in the 50s yesterday, this morning is 32 F in Benson and 42 F in Tucson with sunny skies and highs in the low 80s.Looking forward to spring for a day or two. 

Enjoy the day.


----------



## loonlover

Good morning all.  A high of 74 expected with 80% chance of rain.  One thunderstorm blew through at 6:30 this morning.  Heavy rain and some wind - gauge shows 1/2" so far.  Per radar we are between bands of thunderstorms right now.

Everyone have a good day.


----------



## *DrDLN* (dr.s.dhillon)

Good morning everyone. Spring is here.


----------



## JimC1946

Good morning! We've had our hummingbird feeder out since last Wednesday, and we're expecting to see them any time now.

We're getting temperatures in the mid- to upper-80s for the last few days in Atlanta.


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Good Morning All !


----------



## Margaret

Good morning, everyone!  I am still half asleep this morning - our house was broken into yesterday.  we did not discover it until after 9:00 PM and the police were here until after midnight.  Not much was taken just a few pieces of my daughter's jewlery and some pins that wear for the various holidays - those plastic turkeys, Santas, etc. that teachers use.  The thief got in through a window in the basement.  It took a while for everything to settle down after the police left.  We had finally gotten to sleep, when the police came back to tell us that they had caught the thief.  It was a neighbor who had actually come over and talked to them during the investigation.  They thought he seemed suspicious and questioned him.  He confessed to breaking in to our house and also another neighbor's.  Everything was returned.  He had it all in his car.  I never really went back to sleep, but I am happy it is all over with.  Even though not much was taken, it is a creepy feeling to know that someone has broken into your house.  Also I will need my Easter Bunny pin for next week.  Enjoy your Tuesdays!


----------



## Sean Sweeney

Morning guys and gals and everyone in between! A beautiful 55 degrees in the Commonwealth with a high of 61 expected. We're supposed to have a few showers at some point today, so I may be stuck indoors. Not that I have an issue with that, but still. Yesterday, some thermometers hit 80 degrees here. Just last week it was freezing.

Have to love weather in New England!


----------



## Jeff

Good morning, everyone. Sorry about your rough night, Margaret.


----------



## geoffthomas

Good Morning.
62 now - the high for the day.
will get rain changing to thunderstorms.

Margaret - so sorry that you have had your house "violated".
I pray for your return to normalcy.


----------



## Valmore Daniels

Good morning


----------



## Leslie

That sounds dreadful Margaret but I am left wondering...someone broke in to steal plastic pins?

Meanwhile, 55 degrees and sunny. I've already been up and out for a walk with the dog. This new dog is going to change my routine, that's for sure!

L


----------



## Andra

Good Morning from mixed-up Austin where it is 55 right now with a high predicted in the 80s later today.  I don't really like these major temperature changes in a single day - they kind of mess with me.
Margaret, I'm sorry about your neighbor and your break-in.


----------



## Annalog

Good morning from southern Arizona. 47 F in Benson and 51 F in Tucson with sunny skies and low 80s later today.

Margaret, sorry about your break in, glad the person was caught and hope your life returns to normal soon.

Hope your Tuesday is wonderful.


----------



## loonlover

Good morning all.  It will be a gorgeous spring day in central Arkansas.

Sorry about the break-in, Margaret.  Hope things get back to normal shortly.

I see the eye surgeon again today.  Hopefully he releases me to see whoever usually does his post-up cataract care for the rest of my follow-ups.

Have a good day.


----------



## crebel

Good Morning.  Sunny and cool here this morning, but supposed to warm up to high 60s this afternoon.  The weather forecaster actually reported possible measurable snow for Friday night, how disgusting is that?!

Margaret, thinking of you today and hope you can catch up on rest.  I'm so glad they caught the creep already!

Everyone have a SAFE and HAPPY day.


----------



## drenee

Margaret, I too am very sorry about your house.  I have to think though that this person has other issues if all he wanted was a little bit of jewelry and small things.  Something is not right with that picture.  

Chilly and rainy here today.  Fine with me.  I have transcripts to finish this week.  And I am working on making a dress for my daughter's graduation.  I need to stay indoors.
Have a wonderful Tuesday, KB friends.
deb


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Margaret said:


> "...it is a creepy feeling to know that someone has broken into your house..."
> 
> Some years ago, my storage shed was broken into......my clothes (winter jackets, suits, old military uniforms, etc), camping gear, tools and some special books/mementos...the "violated" feeling lasted for years !! I can not imagine how people who are physically violated, ever get past that.
> 
> Prayers are with you and your family.
> Walter


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Good Morning All

Lovely day in Nevada


----------



## Margaret

Good morning, everyone!  We have a rainy 45 degrees here outside of Philadelphia.  Things are pretty much back to normal around here.  My neighbors (the parents of the guy who broke into our house) are having a much harder time of it than we are. This has affected them so much more than it did us.  I have Reading Olympics competition tonight and tomorrow night.  It will be two long days for me.  The kids are excited though and hopefully will do well. Enjoy your Wednesdays!


----------



## Sean Sweeney

Morning foks... had a rainy start to the morning; woke up to it at 3:30. Overcast right now; going to put some words on the screen this morning.

Hope everyone has a great day, regardless of the weather.


----------



## drenee

Good morning.  Rainy this Wednesday morning.  
deb


----------



## Leslie

Good morning everyone,

45 degrees here and it is also a rainy, dreary day. Have a good Wednesday, my friends!

L


----------



## Jeff

Good morning, everyone. It looks like a nice spring day in store for the Heart of Texas. Hope you all have a good one.


----------



## Valmore Daniels

Good morning!


----------



## loonlover

Good morning all.  See Jeff's weather and transfer it to Arkansas.

Taking the little dog (Italian Greyhound and Rat Terrier mix) for his annual checkup shortly.  

Have a good day.


----------



## Andra

Happy Wednesday!
We are once again doing weird temperature things here.  It's 55 and sunny heading to 85 - sounds like a beautiful day.
Kayaking is on the agenda for this evening and this morning I discovered that my paddle does not fit in the trunk of the Camaro since the subwoofer is in the way.  I may have to try again when I am more coherent in case an alternative presents itself, but for now the paddle is in the back seat.


----------



## crebel

Good Morning to all.  Everyone have a safe and happy day.


----------



## Annalog

Good morning from southern Arizona. Today the weather is like yesterday but with a bit more wind.

After we both get home from work, DH and I will celebrate our 38th wedding anniversary with a thin and crispy pepperoni and pork topping pizza from Pizza Hut if I remember to order and pick it up on my way home from Tucson. It was what we had for dinner the evening he proposed. 

Enjoy the day!


----------



## Amy Corwin

Happy Anniversary Annalog!
I'm late posting here in North Carolina, but we have a lovely day at 57 degrees and sunshine. Hoping to get out in the garden after work and continue my efforts to clean up!


----------



## geoffthomas

Good Morning all.
Chilly and rainy but not cold.

Enjoy the day.


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Annalog said:


> "...DH and I will celebrate our 38th wedding anniversary with a thin and crispy pepperoni and pork topping pizza from Pizza Hut...It was what we had for dinner the evening he proposed..."



How Romantic ! Congratulations and both of you have a wonderful day !!
Walter


----------



## Annalog

Thanks for the anniversary wishes! Next year will be one of our important anniversaries as April 13th will fall on a Friday. Since we got married on Friday the 13th, we celebrate all Friday the 13ths but especially when it occurs in April.  This means multiple celebrations every year.


----------



## Carol (was Dara)

Happy anniversary Annalog!

Am I allowed to wish everyone a good morning at 3 in the afternoon?


----------



## Sean Sweeney

Good morning everyone! 42 degrees and sunny here in the Commonwealth, as the sun is just coming up over the horizon. We have a high of 66 expected. Not bad after a day of rain.

Happy anniversary a day late Anna! Hope you enjoyed your pizza.

Time to apply the fingertips to the keyboard.


----------



## Margaret

Good morning, everyone!  Happy belated anniversary, Annalog!  Springlike weather is expected here for today - sunny with highs near seventy. Enjoy your Thursdays!


----------



## Jason Reed

Good afternoon from Bucharest, Romania. Guess i slept in today


----------



## Jeff

Good morning, and a late happy anniversary to Anna. It should be close to 90 today.


----------



## geoffthomas

Good Morning on a nice Thursday.
It 41 in Derwood, MD with high expected of 67.
And Sunny all day.
Wish I was going to be at home today.

So let's make the most of it.


----------



## Amy Corwin

Good morning!
It's sunny and cool at 50 degrees here in NC.
I'm fighting a cold so to cheer myself up, I went out early this morning and took a picture of our early roses that have started blooming. These are the China roses, "Old Blush". Love 'em.


----------



## Valmore Daniels

Morning


----------



## Andra

Good Thursday Morning Everyone!
We are at 70 and cloudy and our high should be close to 90.
No major news to report except that I am in search of a new antihistimine since right now neither Claritin nor Zyrtec are doing any good for me.
Have a Great Day!


----------



## loonlover

Good morning and belated anniversary wishes to Anna.

It will be another nice day with a high of 79.  We may have thunderstorms again this evening.

My sympathies, Andra.  It is not fun to have your antihistamines fail you.

Hope all have a great day.


----------



## Annalog

Good morning from southern Arizona. Sunny and windy (15-25 mph winds) with a high around 78 F today.

Thanks, everyone. The pizza and I arrived at home about 45 seconds before DH. We ate pizza and watched a movie (Tron - Legacy). 

Enjoy the day!


----------



## Leslie

Good morning,

46 degrees and lots of sun this morning. I've been out walking with the dog. Now it's time for a cup of coffee. Have a great day everyone!

L


----------



## crebel

Good Morning!  50 and overcast in the great state of Iowa.

Everyone have a safe and happy day!


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Good Morning....beautiful day in the desert


----------



## Margaret

Good morning, everyone!  It loooks like acloudy day here with temperatures staying in the mid-fifties.  One more workday until the weekend - this week has been a long one for me.  Enjoy your Fridays!


----------



## geoffthomas

Good Morning from Derwood, MD.
It is 48 now with 57 expected and cloudy all day.


Enjoy the day.


----------



## Jeff

Good morning from deep in the heart of Texas. 
It's 61 with an expected high of 79 and the skies are not cloudy all day.


----------



## Leslie

Good morning,

A brisk 36 degrees right now with a high of 48 predicted. The dog and I had a nice walk under sunny blue skies.

Have a great Friday, everyone!

L


----------



## Andra

TGIF!
64 and sunny in Austin - haven't looked at the forecast, but I suspect it's much like Jeff's.
We have a lot of family stuff to do this weekend and we have to finish the income taxes...
I'd like a chance to go dancing - it's been too long since we've had a chance to go.


----------



## crebel

Good Morning.  47 degrees with high winds here, rain expected most of the day.

Everyone have a safe and happy day.


----------



## Sean Sweeney

Another absolutely beautiful day here in the Commonwealth (I can get used to this). An absolutely beautiful day for baseball. It's just absolutely beautiful out.

It's just freaking cold! 40 degrees right now, a high of 57 expected. Brrrrrrrr. Supposed to be in the 60s next week.


----------



## Margaret

Good morning, everyone!  It is cloudly and 44 degress here outside of Philadelphia.  We are expected to have rain all day - not very good weather for the start of our local Little League Baseball season. My grandchildren will be very disappointed.  They were all keyed up for the opening day parade and their first games of the season. No joy is Mudville, make that Bensalem, today.  Enjoy your Saturdays!


----------



## Daniel Arenson

Morning all.

I love Saturday mornings.  I can ease into my day... no worries about rushing to the office.  Cloudy and rainy outside, but hey, it's still Saturday.


----------



## Jeff

No school today! If you go out in the woods today you're in for a big surprise. Good morning.


----------



## Sean Sweeney

Morning everyone. A cool Spring morning. I love these. Don't care that it's only 36 degrees. Supposed to hit 51 today, but we have a wind advisory. Oh well.


----------



## geoffthomas

Good Morning all.
Well it is 48 now, expecting 60.
And also expecting 1-2 inches of rain today.
Sprinkles started a little while ago and has increased to moderately light rain.
But we are expecting it to go all the way to thunderstorms - all day.

Stay dry.


----------



## tsilver

Good morning from Decatur GA.  Currently 56 degrees.  Rain and winds expected.  Hope you all have a great weekend.


----------



## Annalog

Good morning from southern Arizona. It is 42 F in Benson headed to 92 F with sunny skies. I am in Tucson with my mom today where it is 53 F headed to 93 F. We will be trying to stay cool while going to the Pima County Fair this morning and early afternoon. It is the best day for me to see the poultry competition. 

Enjoy your Saturday.


----------



## Valmore Daniels

Good Morning


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Good Morning All !!

NapCat is in Seattle......wet paws ! Icky !!

Hope to fly back to my desert tomorrow.

Happy Weekend !!

Walter


----------



## Leslie

It's almost 9 am and I am the first one to say good morning? What is everyone up to? LOL

Windy and rainy here. April showers, as they say...

L


----------



## Amy Corwin

We had a rough evening. Tornados ripped through here and one topped a few trees between us and our closest neighbor here in NC. But we're safe and sound, although we did lose power for about 3 hours.

Our thoughts go out to the families of those who lost their lives. We heard reports that three people lost their lives in the storms. We're so sorry for their loss.


----------



## Linda S. Prather Author

Beautiful morning in Kentucky.  A little cool after some really windy storms, but the sun is shining and I think it's calling me. 

Have a great day.


Linda


----------



## Jeff

I was waiting for you, Leslie. Good morning, everyone.

It's 45 and too cold to sit out on the deck. Soon it will be 88 and too hot to sit out on the deck.


----------



## Margaret

Good morning, everyone!  Leslie, you have our weather from yesterday.  Today is a cool, sunny spring day.  We had two of our grandchildren for I sleepover last night, so I have been making breakfast cinnamon buns this morning. The kids always eat healthy at Grammy's house.  Enjoy your Sundays!

Amy - you posted while I was writing. I am saying a prayer for all those affected by the severe weather.  I am happy to hear that you are safe.  Take care.


----------



## Annalog

Good morning from southern Arizona. Same weather here as yesterday but a few degrees cooler.

Thinking of those who have severe weather.


----------



## Valmore Daniels

Good morning


----------



## Margaret

Good morning, everyone!  It is only 43 degrees outside, but the sun has come up and the temperature should reach the low sixties by this afternoon.  That will feel like spring.  I've got a three day work week, so my Monday is more of a Wednesday.  Enjoy yiours!


----------



## Jeff

Good morning, everyone. It's 72 headed for 90, in the heart of Texas. Hope everyone had a great weekend.


----------



## Leslie

Good morning everyone,

43 and sunny today, with a high of 58 predicted. 

Happy Patriot's Day!

L


----------



## Sean Sweeney

Leslie said:


> Good morning everyone,
> 
> 43 and sunny today, with a high of 58 predicted.
> 
> Happy Patriot's Day!
> 
> L


The same to you, Leslie! Happy MARATHON MONDAY!!!!!!

43 degrees right now in the Commonwealth. 63 expected today. Windy though. Will have to wear the thermals.

Hope everyone has a GREAT day.


----------



## loonlover

Good morning all.  It looks like a cloudy day for us with a high of 77 and a 20% chance of thunderstorms.  If we have storms, hopefully they will not be as violent as Thursday night's were. 

It was really nice to make coffee this morning, instead of having to drive somewhere to buy it.  I really like having electricity.

Some fellow retirees and I are going out to lunch today - should be a good time.

Hope all have a good day.


----------



## crebel

Good Morning!  So glad to hear LL & II are safe after the nasty weather of last week.  Winter is still hanging on for all it is worth (had snow on Saturday), just crazy "Spring" weather.

Everyone have a safe and happy day.


----------



## Andra

Happy Monday (although I like Margaret's logic for a short work week).
We did finish the taxes yesterday - yay!!  I did not finish my niece's Easter Eggs though - they are boiled, but not dyed.
Thursday is a skeleton holiday for us and we are off on Friday.  Right now I'm planning to work at least half of the day Thursday, but that is definitely subject to change 

I'm glad those of you who had bad weather are safe and getting electricity back.  Have a great day friends!


----------



## geoffthomas

Good Monday Morning.
It is not raining here today.


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Good Morning All

Been gone over the weekend.....glad to be home


----------



## crebel

NapCat said:


> Good Morning All
> 
> Been gone over the weekend.....glad to be home


Did you at least get to eat some good sushi while you were in Seattle?


----------



## NapCat (retired)

crebel said:


> Did you at least get to eat some good sushi while you were in Seattle?


Don't do fish.....but I really loved that Iowa Corn !!


----------



## Margaret

Good morning, everyone!  It looks as though we will be having April showers off and on today. The temperatures should reach the sixties, so it should not be too bad of a day.  Enjoy your Tuesdays!


----------



## Leslie

Good morning everyone,

45 now and the high today is supposed to be 49. One of these days it will get really warm...

L


----------



## aaronpolson

Good morning!

I'm playing hooky from my school (I'm a teacher) so I can volunteer at my son's.  (shhhhh...)


----------



## crebel

Good Morning.  Ugly, cold, rainy, stormy, very wet weather here and we have already had our high temperature of the day at 40 degrees - now down to 37.  Probable snow this afternoon.  Spring will come someday...

Everyone have a safe and happy day.


----------



## Andra

Good Morning!
It's 75 and cloudy in Austin right now, but our high today is supposed to be 97 - and I believe it!
I forget exactly what the paper said yesterday but it was something to the effect that Texas is the dryest now than it has been in almost a hundred years.  We have had wildfires in almost all parts of the state.  We do have thunderstorms in the forecast for later in the week and I won't even complain about having to drive in the rain.
Leslie, if you want hot, you are in the wrong state - LOL!  Come visit us in Texas and you'll get your fill of hot weather quickly


----------



## geoffthomas

Good Morning from Derwood, Maryland.
It is 58 now with expected high of 70 and possible rain this pm.
Off to my annual physical, then to work for half a day.


----------



## loonlover

Good morning.  It is 70 and overcast.  A high of 88 is predicted.  A possibility of thunderstorms again tonight.

I'm waiting for the insurance adjuster to call so we can find out just how much damage we have from the last thunderstorm.

Hope everyone has a good day.


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Good Morning all

56 in the desert, headed towards high 80's....purrrfect


----------



## Carol (was Dara)

Good morning world! It's 9:00 and believe it or not I'm awake. 75 degrees here and very nice but a little windy.


----------



## Jeff

Good morning, everyone. I seem to have caught an upper respiratory ailment from my great-grandson.


----------



## Leslie

Andra said:


> Leslie, if you want hot, you are in the wrong state - LOL! Come visit us in Texas and you'll get your fill of hot weather quickly


I don't want hot, I just want warm. 68-70 would be nice.

L


----------



## Margaret

Good morning, everyone!  We are expecting another dreary day in the Philadelphia area although the temperatures will be near eighty degrees by this afternoon.  I hope those in Texas remain safe from the fires there. Enjoy your Wednesdays!


----------



## Jeff

Texas might get some rain today, Margaret. Its currently 73 and smoky.


----------



## Andra

We've got a 20-30% chance of rain - we can definitely use it.
It did get up in the 90s yesterday and may be heading there again today.
Jeff, I hope you are feeling better


----------



## loonlover

Good morning.  It will be cooler today - high of 67.  We still have a chance of thunderstorms.

The first of 8 Disney on Ice performances is tonight.  This type of show is usually pretty quiet with a few spills for housekeeping to deal with and not much of any other type of calls.

Hope everyone has a good day.


----------



## crebel

Still cold and slightly rainy here.  At least the snow predicted for yesterday did not make it this far south.

Everyone have a safe and happy day.


----------



## Carol (was Dara)

Good morning!


----------



## Leslie

Good morning everyone,

Another chilly morning: 39. I am getting a late start today.

L


----------



## geoffthomas

Good Morning from Derwood, Maryland (actually I am at work in northern VA).
It is a Wonderful Wednesday.....mostly because the high pollen rates are not bothering me today.
Jeff - I also hope you are feeling better today.


----------



## Valmore Daniels

Morning


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Good Morning !

cool and breezy here....lovely.

I feel for all you folks battling dangerous weather and fires in other parts of the world.


----------



## Sean Sweeney

Good morning everyone. We're finally going to see the sun after a two-day absence. It's currently 46 degrees, and we're going to see a high of 53. It'll be windy, though. Will have to wear the thermals when I go to my game.


----------



## Jeff

Good morning from the heart of Texas. We're looking for sunshine and 86 degrees today.


----------



## loonlover

Good morning.  It is 49 going to 72 with a chance of thunderstorms most of the day.

I'm sure glad I'm not the one standing outside dealing with the school buses as they arrive at the arena this morning.  

Hope everyone has a great day.


----------



## Leslie

43 degrees and very breezy this morning. Have a great day everyone!

L


----------



## Margaret

Good morning, everyone!  We have a sunny 54 degrees outside and it should reach the sixties by later this afternoon.  I am heading out to buy the makings for Easter brunch and dinner.  Enjoy your Thursdays!


----------



## Valmore Daniels

Morning


----------



## Annalog

Good morning from southern Arizona. It will be a bit cooler today with highs in the high 80s. I am looking forward to a weekend that is predicted to be mid 80s.

Enjoy the day.


----------



## crebel

Good Morning!  Still cooler than "normal" here, but we did see some sunshine late yesterday afternoon.  Hoping for more today.

Everyone have a safe and happy day.


----------



## geoffthomas

Good Morning all.
Have a great Thursday.


----------



## Andra

Morning All.
My heart is heavy today because Nogdog's Noggin went over the Rainbow Bridge yesterday.  I feel for Nogdog and it also brings back some painful memories from my own kitties as well.
Happy Birthday to Texas.  It's San Jacinto day, the anniversary of the Battle of San Jacinto, the final battle in the Texas Revolution.  It's also a state holiday so I am off today.  I'm paying bills and running errands and trying to get ready for the family BBQ on Saturday.
We are a little cooler today - the high is only predicted for 80.


----------



## Vegas_Asian

windy and still took the highway to school. that really woke me up. school all day and still trying to figure out the new registeration system for school. if I only had my password to get in.


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Good Morning All !!


----------



## Carol (was Dara)

Good morning KB! I'm about to leave but will see you again in two days!


----------



## *DrDLN* (dr.s.dhillon)

Good morning everyone. Have not done it for a while!


----------



## loonlover

Good morning all.  It is foggy this morning and will be cloudy all day with a high of 81.

I'm guessing this is a holiday for a lot of people and they slept in since I am the first to post this morning.

Hope all have a good day and beginning to the Easter weekend.


----------



## Leslie

Good morning,

43 and lots of sun today...

L


----------



## Annalog

Good morning from southern Arizona. Mid 50s and sunny headed to high 80s. 

Hope you have a wonderful Friday.


----------



## Margaret

Good morning, everyone!  It is a cloudy morning and we are expecting some rain by this afternoon with highs in the mid-fifties.  It is a good day to stay inside and clean - if there actually is such a thing.  Enjoy your Fridays!


----------



## geoffthomas

Good Morning.
It was 44 in Derwood, MD when I left for work.
It is not expected to go above 53.
Probably will rain again.

See the beauty in every event.


----------



## Jeff

Good morning, everyone. Looks like a pretty day in the heart of Texas.


----------



## crebel

Good Morning!  45 degrees and raining, not expected to change much for the day.

No babysitting today.  I'm looking forward to catching up on little things around the house and spending a good part of the day with cups of hot tea and my kindle.  When the rain lets up some, I will head out to help the Easter Bunny purchase just a "few" things for my grandson.

Everyone have a safe and happy day.


----------



## Andra

It's Friday!
At almost noon, it's 85 degrees and for some weird reason it feels muggy...
We are heading to my parents' for Easter. I'll get to see lots of aunts, uncles, cousins and most importantly, my niece!
Happy Easter in case I don't have time to post over the weekend.


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Good Morning and Happy Friday All!!


----------



## loonlover

Good morning all.  It is mostly cloudy and 68 degrees.  The predicted high will be 81 with a 20 % chance of rain.

I'll only know what it is doing outside via the security cameras.  Three shows of Disney on Ice today.  Small crowds expected for the 11AM and 7PM shows.  About the same size as last night's (3500) for the 3PM show.  Hopefully it will be quieter than last night was.  I'd like to get a little more reading done today.   

Hope everyone has a good day.


----------



## geoffthomas

Good Morning from Dewood, Maryland.
It is 49 with a high expected of 70.
Showers probable all day.

Got a lot of indoor work to get to anyway.


----------



## Margaret

Good morning, everyone!  It is raining again today.  We are hoping to have some breaks of sun by tomorrow.  All six of our kids will be here to go to church with us tomorrow morning and have brunch.  My son is having dinner with his in-laws, but the rest toether with my brother and Mom will be here for dinner.  It should be a crazy, but good day.  Hopefully, my Mom will do well.  It is the first time we have had her here since she has gone to the assisted living place and I hope that I am prepared to give her the help she needs.  Enjoy your Saturdays and have a happy Easter!


----------



## Annalog

Good morning from southern Arizona. Beautiful day for working in the garden. However I will probably spend most of today working inside on an emergency project for work. At least I can work from home and let the rooster out of his pen. 

Happy Saturday.


----------



## drenee

Good Saturday morning.  Rainy and windy today.  
deb


----------



## Leslie

Rainy, windy and 43 degrees here in southern Maine this morning. I keep telling myself that one of these days spring will arrive!

L


----------



## Amy Corwin

Good morning!
We've got sunshine and 66 degrees and I'm ecstatic to be back in NC after a trip to the windy city, Chicago, where it was cold and dreary.
Our roses are blooming and it looks like another terrific weekend in the making!

Hope everyone has a wonderful weekend!


----------



## Jeff

Good morning, everyone. It's 73 and windy, in the heart of Texas. The lawn's manicured, the eggs are dyed - bring on the kids.


----------



## tsilver

It's 56 in Decatur GA and expected to rise to 82.  Hope you all have a great weekend and a happy Easter.

Terry


----------



## Val2

In Spain it is sunny and warm and as it is Easter it is Fiesta time, also it is 4.30pm so definitely time for a glass of wine! Have a good day, everyone!


----------



## crebel

Good Morning.  There is a little bit of sun this morning and we are supposed to reach high 50s for temperature, so slightly more spring-like today.

When I heard the news about the St Louis airport this morning, I said to DH "I need to get on KB to find out if Tip10 and others are okay."  I was glad to see (even though it was the thump thread) that she is.  We had big thunderstorms (I left the chat room to shut down the computer), but nothing severe.

Everyone have a safe and happy day and a blessed Easter.


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Good Morning !!

Hope everyone is enjoying a long weekend


----------



## drenee

Happy Easter. 
deb


----------



## Margaret

Good morning and Happy Easter!


----------



## Edward C. Patterson

Happy Easter and a continued joyous Pesach.

ecp


----------



## geoffthomas

Good Morning and Happy Easter.
It is a good day.


----------



## Jeff

Happy Easter to all. Looks like it's going to rain on our egg hunt.


----------



## crebel

Good Morning and Happy Easter to all.


----------



## Annalog

Good morning from southern Arizona. Another day working from home. I hope I find the problem soon as I would rather be outside in the garden.

Enjoy the day.


----------



## loonlover

Good morning and Happy Easter.


----------



## Leslie

Good morning everyone and Happy Easter,

Sunny and warm here -- 55 degrees. I am being lazy this morning and enjoying myself!

L


----------



## NapCat (retired)

* A Blessed Easter to All

*


----------



## Valmore Daniels

Happy Easter Morning!


----------



## Vegas_Asian

Happy Easter. Now dressed for church. Bible on kindle. 57 degrees now but going to be in the 80s today.  Mom in Hawaii this easter so the guys and I had 'Easter' meal last night--> Korean BBQ. Yep tried to buy a ham yesterday. Totally out.


----------



## Andra

Just getting back into decent cell coverage.
We had a great day yesterday with family and friends. Happy Easter everyone!


----------



## rayhensley

12pm.

Aloha kakahiaka.
_Good morning!_


----------



## *DrDLN* (dr.s.dhillon)

Good morning for the work week. week-end is almost over.


----------



## Margaret

Good morning, everyone!  It is rainy for the last day of my Easter break.  Enjoy your Mondays!


----------



## geoffthomas

Good Morning from the Mid-Atlantic.
It is 63 with a high of 82 today.
Possible rain and thunder this evening.
It is 13 degrees above normal for this time of year here.

Enjoy life.


----------



## Jeff

It's 73 going toward 90 deep in the heart of Texas. Have a great Monday.


----------



## Leslie

Good morning,

High around 60 today with rain predicted for late in the day.

L


----------



## crebel

Good Morning. Currently 47 with a high of 55 expected and some more rain. Geoff, we have been running 10-15 degrees _below_ normal for this time of year in SE Iowa - crazy, isn't it?

Everyone have a safe and happy Monday (your dog, too, Leslie  )


----------



## Andra

Morning All.
We are taking DH's truck to the body shop this morning and then I am headed to the office.  I'm going to try to catch a ride until the truck is finished so he has the car at the house.
It's 73 and heading to the 90s with no rain in sight.  Jeff, did you really get rain the weekend?  We had dark clouds at my parents' but it was so windy we didn't get any rain there.  And it sure didn't look like we had any when we got back home.
Have a great week everyone!


----------



## loonlover

Good morning all.  It is 61 going to 81.  We are under a flash flood watch through Wednesday morning.  Not raining at the moment but radar shows some nasty stuff to the west of us and headed our way.  

Hope everyone has a good day.


----------



## Annalog

Good morning from southern Arizona. Mid 50s headed to mid 80s; sunny in Benson and partly cloudy in Tucson.

Have a great Monday.


----------



## Jeff

Andra said:


> Jeff, did you really get rain the weekend?


Yes, but not enough.


----------



## Valmore Daniels

Morning!


----------



## Carol (was Dara)

Good morning KB people!


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Good Morning All

57 in the desert, headed to 75....saw a baby hummingbird earlier....yeah !!

Cute video...(not me)


----------



## Margaret

Good morning, everyone!  We are expecting a sunny and warm (80 degree highs) day here outside of Philadelphia.  I hope that Loonlover and Intinst have remained safe throughout the bad weather that has been hitting Arkansas.  Enjoy your Tuesdays!


----------



## Leslie

Good morning,

Yet another rainy morning here in Maine. 45 degrees with a high of 54 predicted. I am getting a little tired of this dreary weather!

L


----------



## Jeff

Good morning from deep in the heart of Texas. Should be 92 today with a chance of thundershowers.


----------



## Amy Corwin

Good morning~it's another gorgeous morning here in N.C. at a delightful 66 degrees and sunshine!
The roses are blooming and we have the windows open. The house is filled with the scents of roses and honesuckle. 

I couldn't be happier--except that I have to go to work now.  (Can't wait to retire so I can write, garden, and go birdwatching as much as I want!)


----------



## crebel

Good Morning.  The weather report in Iowa is just about the same as the weather report in Maine, 45 degrees with a high of 55 expected, still raining and dreary.  Just rain, no storms.  Thinking of LL and II this morning and hope all is well.

Safe and happy day to all.


----------



## Andra

Good Morning from Austin where our weather is much like Jeff's, except I'll believe the rain when I see it.  We had dark clouds yesterday afternoon and no rain.
I am feeling crummy today - sore throat, stuffy head and itchy eyes - I'd really like to get out of allergy season!
I hope you all have a great day!


----------



## loonlover

Good morning all.

Thank you for your concern.  So far, we are in good shape.  Didn't lose power and didn't receive as much rain as some areas within a few miles of us.  But, we have a chance of receiving 1-2 inches today and another 2-3 inches overnight.  So far, it looks like we have received about an inch and a half since Sunday night.  

Bob  Seger concert tonight - hope the weather isn't too bad while it is going on.

Hope everyone enjoys the day.


----------



## Angela

Good morning... looks like our drought has taken a break. Bad storms most of the night, but for the first time in weeks, we don't have the high winds. Only lost power once. Still more rain in the forecast, but ETX can sure use it. Have a great day KB friends.


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Good Morning !!

I would give a weather report......but I'd just be braggin'

Have a great day, all


----------



## geoffthomas

Good Day to all from Maryland.
Enjoy the remainder of the day.


----------



## Margaret

Good morning, everyone!  It is a cloudy morning here with a temperature of about 70 degrees.  Our school is having Wellness Day today, and we have almost 500 kids primed to walk 2 miles starting at 9:30.  Hopefully any rain coming our way holds off until after we finish.  Enjoy your Wednesdays!


----------



## Jason Reed

A great morning from Bucharest, Romania! Well... I slipped up again, I admit it. it's actually noon, but it's morning for me so cheers!


----------



## Jeff

Good morning, everyone. Tornadoes last night cooled it down to 63 right now, 79 as a high.


----------



## loonlover

Good morning.  It is currently 60 going to 70.  There is a 60% chance of more precipitation today.  The rain gauge shows another inch received yesterday.  It is thundering at the moment, but not raining yet.

I'm working the load-in of a trade show today.  I haven't done that since before the construction closed the one entrance.  Hope it is still as easy a day as those usually are.

Hope everyone has a good day.


----------



## crebel

Good Morning.  Only 40 degrees here, but the day is supposed to warm up and be dry for a few days.  I am at my sisters' house and the Royal Wedding Watch/vacation has begun!

Welcome, Jason!

Everyone have a safe and happy day.


----------



## Leslie

Good morning,

48 degrees and I see more rain-type clouds in the sky. The paper says "partly sunny." Hah! That's to keep us all thinking that there is a sun somewhere out there in the universe. I wouldn't know, I haven't seen it for days!

L


----------



## Annalog

Good morning from southern Arizona. 47 F in Benson and 58 F in Tucson with sunny skies and headed to mid 80s.

Have a wonderful Wednesday.


----------



## Amy Corwin

75 degrees and rain storms are passing through, but I'm in a good mood because I'm packing the car and heading out to attend the Malice Domestic mystery writers conference held in Silver Spring, MD this weekend!

Yippee!


----------



## geoffthomas

Good Morning from Derwood, Maryland.
It is really cloudy (dark ones) out.
Looks like it is going to rain any moment - but not called for in the am.

Keep the powder dry.


----------



## caracara

Good morning all.

I finally am up prior to having to walk out the door... Helps that I don't have to be at school till 1:30 due to TAKS (the states standardized test, that seniors don't have to take!).

Central Texas it is 78 heading for high 80's or 90's again.  Rain? Hah, that's a funny one, I will believe it when I see it!

Hope everyone has a fantastic Wednesday.


----------



## Andra

Morning all.
I have given in to what ails me and am at home for the day. I have a doctor's appointment later today.


----------



## Carol (was Dara)

Morning everyone!


----------



## loonlover

Good morning all.  Looks like it will be a gorgeous day, sunny with a high of 70.

Trade show at the arena today so I'll be looking out the door at it until 3:30.  I will then have to hurry home hoping the insurance adjuster is able to keep the tentative appointment we have between 4:30 and 5:00.  

Everyone, enjoy the day.


----------



## Margaret

Good morning, everyone!  Andra, I hope you are feeling better.  It loks as though we are in for some thunder storms today - it is cloudy and very windy right now.  We did get our walk in yesterday, so we will have to take the rain today.  Enjoy your Thursdays!  (I could get used to these four day work weeks.)


----------



## Jeff

Brr. It's 47 here in the heart of Texas. Guess I'll be working from inside today. Feel better, Andra.


----------



## Leslie

Jeff said:


> Brr. It's 47 here in the heart of Texas. Guess I'll be working from inside today. Feel better, Andra.


And it's 59 degrees here with highs in the 60s predicted. More rain though...

L


----------



## Edward C. Patterson

Good morning. 77 degrees and torrential rins in Bethlehem PA. 

Edward C. Patterson


----------



## Jeff

Edward C. Patterson said:


> Good morning. 77 degrees and torrential rins in Bethlehem PA.


The rin in Spin falls minly on the plin.


----------



## Valmore Daniels

Morning !


----------



## crebel

Good Morning!  The sun is shining!  The sun is shining!  The sun is shining!!!!!  Supposed to hit high 60s today and be dry.  Can you tell I am excited?

Praying for all those in the SE affected by the storms.  Everyone have a safe and happy day.


----------



## Andra

Morning All!
I got a steroid shot yesterday to help with my allergies and some other stuff for the digestive problems.  I feel a lot better today, but I'm moving slowly.  I should be on my way to the office shortly.  Thanks for the feel better wishes - they really help!
No idea on the temp here, but I did feel a cooler breeze when I let the cat out earlier.
Have a good one!


----------



## Carol (was Dara)

Good morning KB!


----------



## *DrDLN* (dr.s.dhillon)

Good morning every one. It is beautiful day on west coast. My heart goes to south eastern states. I moved from NC to CA just last year. Wish you all the best.


----------



## Margaret

Good morning, everyone!  It will be a sunny day here with temperatures in the high sixties.  Enjoy your Fridays!


----------



## CaitLondon

Good Morning, All. I'm feeling chipper with a cuppa right here and catching up from the mass of stuff I couldn't do last wk due to T-storms.

After Missouri's rain cloud/saturations and really bad flooding in the Branson area, I was thrilled to see sunshine yesterday. Big Major Thrilled. Able to sit outside with a cuppa and enjoy all the frantic lawn mowing prior to another front this wkend. 

So I'm hoping for a super day today. You have one, too.


----------



## Jeff

Should be 86 and sunny in the heart of Texas today. Hope everyone has a good morning.


----------



## Leslie

Good morning,

52 and sunny right now. It looks like a fabulous no-rain day. What a change!

L


----------



## loonlover

Good morning.

Clear with a high of 79 expected.

James Taylor concert tonight using the intimate theater conformation at the arena.  That means a small crowd - 3500-4000 people.  Hopefully they will be there for the music, not to cause trouble.  Hoping for an easy night, anyway.

Hope everybody has a good start to the weekend.


----------



## Valmore Daniels

Good morning!


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Good Morning !!

Had a long, long day yesterday.....headed back to bed

          ~spake 'da NapCat


----------



## Courtney Cantrell

Good morning, early and late risers.  It's almost my bedtime.


----------



## Margaret

Good morning, everyone! It is a sunny, cool (47 degrees) morning here outside of Philadelphia.  The temperatures are expected to reach about seventy, so we should be able to enjoy a beautiful spring day.  I am planning to watch my grandaughter play tee-ball.  Enjoy your Saturdays!


----------



## Jeff

Good morning, everyone. It's 72 in the heart of Texas. Bon weekend.


----------



## Leslie

Good morning,

52 degrees in southern Maine with another sunny day in store for us!

L


----------



## crebel

Good Morning!  Looks to be a perfect weather day here with sun, dry skies and temperatures in the low 70s.

Everyone have a safe and happy day.


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Good Morning

40 degrees in the desert on April 30 !!  Brrrrrr


----------



## Carol (was Dara)

Good morning world!


----------



## Vegas_Asian

57 degrees. Supposed to get to 68. Would be good of I did not get windy


----------



## loonlover

It is after noon so I'll just say have a good day.

Slept in, fixed breakfast, then mowed the front yard before more rain arrives.


----------



## Margaret

Good morning, everyone!  We have another beautiful spring day here - two in a row, not bad.  Enjoy your Sundays!


----------



## Leslie

Good morning,

45 degrees right now but lots of sun and higher temps predicted. We sat out on the porch yesterday. Spring has finally come to Maine!

L


----------



## Jeff

Good morning and happy May Day. It's currently 75 with an expected high of 76, in the heart of Texas.


----------



## loonlover

Good morning.  Raining and likely to do so all day.  The rain gauge already shows more than 2 inches fell overnight.  

Hope everyone has a great Sunday.


----------



## Edward C. Patterson

Good morning KB family. Calling for rain, but the sky is still clear and temp holding at 59 degrees here in Allentown PA.

Edward C. Patterson


----------



## Valmore Daniels

Good morning!


----------



## *DrDLN* (dr.s.dhillon)

Good morning everyone. Another beautiful day in N. California


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Good Morning All

chilly day in the desert


----------



## Andra

Happy May Day!
I've had a messed up schedule for a few days. Hopefully we will get back to normal soon.


----------



## Margaret

Good morning, everyone!  It looks as though there will be more rain for us today. The temperatures should reach seventy by this afternoon.  Enjoy your Mondays!


----------



## Edward C. Patterson

Good morning. 54 and chilly in the Valley (Lehigh, that is - PA). Particularly good morning.   

Edward C. Patterson


----------



## Jeff

It's cold this morning, in the heart of Texas. Have a good one.


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Good Morning All

As promised....MOZART the peacock:


----------



## Andra

Happy Monday!
It's 48 and damp this morning - very weird for May!
I hope you all have a great day!


----------



## loonlover

Good morning all.  It is a bit chilly this morning.  Another 1 1/2 inches of rain fell overnight and we have near a 100% chance of precipitation today.  Record rainfalls occurred in many places across Arkansas yesterday.

Hope everyone has a good day in spite of it being Monday.


----------



## Valmore Daniels

Top of the morning!


----------



## Leslie

Good morning everyone,

Bright and sunny this morning...46 degrees and not a cloud in the sky. Have a great Monday!

L


----------



## rayhensley

4am. Good morning!


----------



## Carol (was Dara)

Good morning world! Napcat, I'm loving those peacock pics.


----------



## Annalog

Good morning from southern Arizona. It is still cool this morning but I expect the day to get very warm.

NapCat, Mozart the Peacock is beautiful! Thanks for posting the pictures.


----------



## Margaret

Good morning, everyone!  Napcat, Mozart is beautiful!  Our weather is expected to be cloudy, but warm today.  Enjoy your Tuesdays!


----------



## Jeff

The heart of Texas is cold and miserable. Hope everyone has a good morning.


----------



## Leslie

Good morning,

52 and sunny here in southern Maine this morning...

L


----------



## Valmore Daniels

Good morning !


----------



## geoffthomas

Good Morning from Derwood, Maryland.
It is 65 now with expected high of 80 today.
I am feeling poorly today - so will stay home this morning.
And this is my 8,000th post.  WooHoo.

Just sayin.....


----------



## Jeff

Feel better soon, Geoff. Looking forward to your next 8,000.


----------



## geoffthomas

Thank you Jeff.
I will try to be more "restrained" in my next 8000.


----------



## Andra

Good Morning!
Jeff, I'm sorry it's miserable in your neck of the woods. We have 45 right now and it looks like it's going to be a beautiful day! Hope it's great for all of you!


----------



## loonlover

Good morning all.  We should have some sunshine today.  Maybe some of the standing water will disappear as the day goes by.  The back yard may dry out enough to be mowed by the weekend if we don't get any more rain this week.  One of us will have to wade to the rain gauge if we empty it today.

Hope everyone has a great Tuesday.

Geoff, hope you get to feeling better.


----------



## crebel

Good Morning!  We had a frost warning last night and it is only 32 this morning.  It is, however, sunny and expected to reach the 70s.  The lilacs are finally starting to bloom.  Hope everyone else dries out and warms up along with us.

Everyone have a safe and happy day.  Geoff, I hope you feel better quickly!


----------



## Carol (was Dara)

Good morning world.


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Good Morning !!

Cool morning in the desert, but headed toward A/C temperatures this afternoon....h
..........mmmm, sounds like morning gardening and afternoon napping huh?

Have a Great Day All !!


----------



## Susan in VA

Good morning all, happy Wednesday, and happy birthday to Ann!


----------



## Margaret

Good morning, everyone!  Happy birthday to Ann, and, Geoff, I hope that today finds you feeling better.  It looks as though we will be having another rainy day here outside of Philadelphia - good news for anyone who planted flowers this past weekend.  Enjoy your Wednesdays!


----------



## Leslie

Good morning everyone,

After a few days of sun we're back to rain. 

Happy Birthday to Ann and Geoff. Yesterday was my son's birthday. This is a good time of the year to be born!

L


----------



## loonlover

Good morning all.  It is sunny going to a high of 70.

Eye appointment today - we'll see how much of a prescription change I need.

Happy Birthday, Ann.

Everyone have a great Wednesday.


----------



## Leslie

In my good morning message, I forgot to say..."May the fourth be with you..."   

L


----------



## Jeff

Good May the fourth. Happy birthday, Ann - and maybe Geoff. It's 50 and going to be 74 today in the heart of Texas.


----------



## Andra

Good Morning and Happy Birthday Ann!
We are still experiencing strange cooler temps for this time of year.  It's 46 and we are only supposed to get to mid 70s again today.  It's lovely weather and quite a surprise for us - I want to just stay home and snuggle under the covers instead of getting up!
Geoff, I hope you are feeling better.
DH got some new meds from the Dr yesterday and for the first time in over 3 weeks, he woke up with no nausea!  This is a pretty major improvement!  (And for those of you who are wondering, No he is not pregnant and No you are not the first person to ask him that and YES he is probably going to start hitting people who keep asking


----------



## mikewood

May the Fourth Be With You!

Good morning Board world - I'm new here, and figured I'd pop into what looked like the busiest, most active thread to meet the most people - so I hope I'm not intruding. Here in CT, we're still stuck with April showers, which put a damper (ha, ha - BTW, you may want to put me on ignore now if you hate bad puns) on my morning bike ride to work - i teach 6th grade English - but other than that, it's a good day!


----------



## Carol (was Dara)

Morning all!


----------



## crebel

Good Morning!  It is cool but sunny here.  I had my last post-op visit for the cataract surgeries this a.m. - all is well!

Happy Birthday to Ann & Geoff.  Welcome Mikewood.

Everyone have a safe and happy day.


----------



## *DrDLN* (dr.s.dhillon)

Good morning everyone. I haven't done for a while.


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Good Morning, Welcome, Happy Birthday and Congrats (Iowa-eyes)

Have a great day everyone

Walter


----------



## geoffthomas

Good Morning (somewhere) from Maryland.
It is rainy and chilly today.
I have made it to work and am feeling better (thank you for your well-wishes).
Happy Birthday Ann.
And it is not also my birthday.  The post some ways back had a Birthday with for Ann and then a comma and a wish that I would feel better.  That morphed into it being both of our birthdays.  And I don't need anymore of those than I already have.

Just sayin......


----------



## Ann in Arlington

Thanks for the birthday wishes. . . .not morning here. . . though, I suppose it is morning somewhere.


----------



## Margaret

Good morning, everyone!  We should be having a sunny, but cool day here in the Philadelphia area - it is only 48 degrees right now, brrr.  I have a regular day of school followed by a workshop until 8:00 tonight.  I am tired already. Hello to MikeWood - puns are always welcome as far as I am concerned. Enjoy your Thursdays!


----------



## Leslie

Good morning everyone,

Another rainy day here in Maine. I'm not even going to bother looking at the temperature.

L


----------



## Jeff

Good morning, everyone.

It's 57 with an expected high of 81, in the heart of Texas.

Have a good one.


----------



## Andra

Cooler weather continues in the Texas mornings - loving it!
We are at 55 heading to somewhere in the 80s later today.  I have to find a reason to get outside later today 
Happy Thursday!


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Good Morning all;

My Kindle is my best friend today during endless, dry technical presentations.....(not mine, of course, giggle)

Have a good day

Walter


----------



## loonlover

Good morning all.  Looks like another pretty day with a high of 74.

Optometrist says I don't need a new prescription and eye looks good after the surgery.  

Hope everyone enjoys their day.


----------



## Vegas_Asian

School after three hours of sleep. Yay.....


----------



## geoffthomas

It seems like I am having trouble posting in the morning.
It was 48 when I was leaving for work...going up to 63.
But sunny all day today.


----------



## Margaret

Good morning, everyone!  We have another chilly morning here, but the temperatures should make it into the seventies by this afternoon. Enjoy your Fridays!


----------



## Jeff

It's 55 going to be 85, in the heart of Texas. Have a good one.


----------



## Andra

Good Morning and Happy Friday!!
For the Austin weather report, please see Jeff's post above 
I am trying to get my to-do list made out for the weekend - why does it keep getting longer?  I thought I only had 2-3 things and I'm already up to 9!
Have a great day friends!


----------



## loonlover

Good morning.  Another day in the 70s with partly cloudy skies.

Grocery shopping on the agenda this morning and mowing part of the back yard this afternoon.  

Have a good start to the weekend.


----------



## Leslie

Good morning,

48 degrees right now and sunny. My yard is full of violets and they are beautiful. My annual mother's day gift from Mother Nature!

L


----------



## jherrick

Good morning. It's 50 degrees in StL, rain is gone, sky is clearing. 70s today!


----------



## crebel

Good Morning!  Already 50 degrees on its way to 72 with sunny skies and no rain - WooHoo!!

Everyone have a safe and happy day!


----------



## Carol (was Dara)

Good morning!


----------



## geoffthomas

Good Morning from Derwood, Maryland.
Same as yesterday only it is going to rain late afternoon (or so they say).
I am happy to be feeling better - hope Deb is too.


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Good Morning !

57 headed to the 90's today...no wind....gonna' feel hot.  

Time to move the hammock into the shade !!

Have a Great Day All !


----------



## Vegas_Asian

morning. woken up by a phone call from mom. She's been on vacation for a month and has yet to call me. this was a first. She was mad that I haven't changed my profile picture on facebook. supposedly everyone is putting up pics of their moms. so i spent the morning looking for photos


----------



## *DrDLN* (dr.s.dhillon)

Good morning. It is afternoon here. But will be morning somewhere.


----------



## Margaret

Good morning, everyone!  It is a pretty spring morning here with lots of sunshine and temperatures getting to the seventies by this afternoon.  I am picking out new kitchen counter tops this morning and then taking my Mom out to lunch.  Enjoy your Saturdays!


----------



## kaotickitten

Good morning from Michigan.
It's only 45 no but headed to the low 60's. 
Hope everyone enjoys their saturday. 

Also Happy early Mothers Day to all the mothers.


----------



## Leslie

Good morning,

50 degrees right now and sunny although showers are predicted for this afternoon. I am off to take the dog to the groomer this morning. A new adventure!

L


----------



## rayhensley

Mo'ning!

3am ^_^


----------



## loonlover

Good morning.  It is a pleasant 61 degrees at the moment - will climb to a high of 83.

I will be doing some more work on clearing the mess from the storm damage 3 weeks ago.  I never thought I would be raking twigs and sticks, but there are just too many on the ground to walk around and pick them up.  

Hope everyone enjoys their Saturday.


----------



## Jeff

Good morning from the heart of Texas where it's 70 degrees.


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Good Morning All

Have a Great Day !

Walter


----------



## Carol (was Dara)

Good morning KB!


----------



## Leslie

Good morning everyone,

Happy Mother's Day to all the mothers out there and happy Sunday to everyone else!

L


----------



## loonlover

Good morning everyone.  Looks like another beautiful day.

I think I'll take a break from the yard work today.

Happy Mother's Day to all the mothers and hope everyone has a great day.


----------



## Edward C. Patterson

46 degrees and sunny in Allentown, PA. Happy mother's day to all. I really miss mine.

Ed Patterson


----------



## Amy Corwin

It's a lovely 64 degrees and sunny -- I shall be out in the garden today, planting more veggies!
This good weather is a boon to the garden!


----------



## Margaret

Good morning and happy Mother's Day to all!  It is a beautiful spring day here in the Philadelphia area.  Enjoy your Sundays!


----------



## Annalog

Good morning from southern Arizona. It is sunny and 54 F headed toward 90 F and windy. Any yardwork will need to be done early or late.

A wonderful day to all and a Happy Mother's Day to all mothers at heart. <3


----------



## Jeff

Good morning, everyone. It's 73 in the heart of Texas.


----------



## intinst

Good Morning everyone. Happy mothers day to all of you to whom that applies.


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Happy Mother's Day to all you great Moms !!










Walter & "The Girls of the Lighthouse Ranch"


----------



## rayhensley

Mo'ning! Happy mom's day


----------



## Margaret

Good morning, everyone!  More springlike weather here - sunny with highs in the seventies.  I could definitely get used to this. Enjoy your Mondays!


----------



## Jeff

Good morning, all. Looks like summer's come to the heart of Texas: 72-94 today.


----------



## Aravis60

Good morning, everyone.


----------



## geoffthomas

Good Morning from the Mid-Atlantic.
It is 48 with a high expected of 71.
Mostly sunny today.

Have an enjoyable day.


----------



## Jeff

geoffthomas said:


> Good Morning from the Mid-Atlantic.


You didn't tell us you were planning a sea-voyage.


----------



## Valmore Daniels

Good Morning!


----------



## Andra

Happy Monday!
We had a lazy weekend since DH was suffering from a sinus infection and was feeling pretty crummy when he wasn't asleep.  But we did get out yesterday to see Thor.  I wasn't sure I was going to like it, but I did.  It was a bit disconnected, but a fun movie.  I find it entertaining that DH knows Thor from Marvel comics and I know Thor from reading mythology 
We are definitely feeling more like summer this week.  It's already 73 and we are heading to the mid 90s.  There are thunderstorms in the forecast later this week.  I do hope we get some rain.
Have a great day everyone!


----------



## Leslie

Good morning everyone,

55 right now with a nice sunny day predicted for all of us here in southern Maine. Have a great Monday, KB friends!

L


----------



## loonlover

Good morning all.  It will be in the 80s this afternoon with sunny skies, but is currently mostly cloudy.

Have a great day!


----------



## Carol (was Dara)

Good morning world!


----------



## drenee

Good Monday morning. Bright and sunny so far today. Hopefully no rain. The rivers and streams need more time to go down. 
Doctor appt. this morning.  
deb


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Good Morning from a 44 degree, WET desert !!

Rained overnight....so the desert is now "dusted", very colorful and smells like perfume !!
More rain in the forecast.....sounds like a day for "kindling" next to the fireplace........aw gee....

Have a great day, everyone
Walter


----------



## *DrDLN* (dr.s.dhillon)

Not yet time for good morning. It is night here.


----------



## Margaret

Good morning, everyone!  The sun is shining and we are expecting another beautiful spring day here.  Enjoy your Tuesdays!


----------



## drenee

Good morning.  51 this morning.  Looks like some rain went through earlier.  Mid 70s and partly cloudy today.  
deb


----------



## Jeff

Good morning, everyone. It's 73 and should be 90 later, in the heart of Texas.


----------



## Valmore Daniels

Morning


----------



## Amy Corwin

Good Morning!
It's a lovely 60 degrees here and looks like it will be a gorgeous day! I wish the weather would stay like this, but here in coastal NC, it's only days away from hot, humid and buggy! 

Enjoy it while you can!


----------



## Leslie

Good morning,

Breezy and windy here this morning with rain predicted....

L


----------



## Annalog

Good morning from southern Arizona. Cooling down after a weekend in the 90s. It is currently in the 50s and the high in Tucson and Benson is expected to be 74 F. Windy and mostly sunny with clouds blowing in later.

Hope your Tuesday is a good one.


----------



## Andra

Good Morning Everyone.
We are still having hot windy weather and most of Texas is still under an extreme fire condition.  We have a 50% chance of thunderstorms tomorrow, so we may get some wet stuff this week.
I got the new Cars album this morning and listened to it on the drive in - sounds great!


----------



## geoffthomas

Another nice day here in the Mid-Atlantic.
On the run.  Nice-nice.


----------



## loonlover

Good morning all.  Looks like another nice day with highs in the 80s.

I'll be playing pick up sticks in the yard again today.  The area to be cleaned up is smaller than it was yesterday so I can tell I'm making progress.

Hope everyone has a great day!


----------



## Carol (was Dara)

Good morning KBers!


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Good Morning !!

37 degrees overnight !...thunder-rain/snow in the mountains (in the desert on May 10 !??)

.....won't be long before I am whining about triple digits !!

Have a good day !


----------



## intinst

Morning all. Working till two am a lot recently so my morning have been real short. Be safe all.


----------



## Margaret

Good morning, everyone!  It is a little bit chilly this morning (48 degrees), but we should still reach the seventies by this afternoon. It is nice to be having some actual "spring" weather.  Fo the last few years it seems as though we have gone from winter to summer.  Enjoy your Wednesdays!


----------



## Daniel Arenson

Good morning, Kindleboards!


----------



## Jeff

Good morning, everyone. It's 75 in the heart of Texas.


----------



## Leslie

Another rainy day at 48 degrees here in southern Maine. Happy Nurses Week to all the nurses out there. Thursday (tomorrow) is Florence Nightingale's birthday. She was born in 1820 in Florence, Italy, hence her name.

L


----------



## Andra

Good Morning!
It's cloudy and 75 this morning.  We still have a 50% chance of thunderstorms today with the requisite warning that we may get damaging hail...
I did my part to ensure that it actually rains - all my kayak gear is in the car so I can go paddling after work today.  Maybe I should have washed the car??

Fun Camaro fact of the day - I did figure out how to get my kayak paddle to fit in the trunk (my trunk space is small since I have a subwoofer installed in there).  It goes diagonally with the handle part going in first.


----------



## Amy Corwin

We still have good weather (63 degrees) but I'm not sure how much longer it will last before the heat descends and stays in NC.
I'm really enjoying it, though!

Hope everyone's week is going well!


----------



## loonlover

Good morning.  It will be in the 80s again today, but with a chance of a thunderstorm.  Hope they are wrong about that.

Hope all have a good day.


----------



## Carol (was Dara)

Good morning everyone.


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Good Morning All;

Beautiful, cool day here.

I have to drive through central Nevada (White Mountains) today to Bishop, CA, down the Owens Valley and back through Death Valley....should be a pretty drive.

Have a great day


----------



## *DrDLN* (dr.s.dhillon)

Good morning everyone. The mornings are quite cool in N.CA.


----------



## Colette Duke

Good morning from BC, where it's been sunny and warm for the last few days. The grass is growing, the hummingbirds are back, and I just realized I have half an hour left to get some writing in, so signing off for now!


----------



## drenee

Good Thursday morning. Currently 63 and sunny the first day of my vacation.  I'm heading to NC today.  Hopefully the sun stays out and I don't have to drive in rain. 
deb


----------



## Amy Corwin

Hi Drenee! Hope your trip to NC goes well--although I live in NC and am sitting here praying for rain since I have some thirsty squash and tomato plants waiting in the garden 

Seriously, drive safely and enjoy the trip.
NC is beautiful right now. We have 61 degrees at the moment (and it is overcast--good for me--bad for you) and it's lovely to be outside.


----------



## loonlover

Good morning all.  Cloudy in Arkansas also and we have a 50% chance of thunderstorms today.  Hoping they bypass us, I'll admit.

The first graduation of the season is at the arena tonight.  They are usually easy events.

Have a safe and enjoyable trip, Deb.

Hope everyone has a good day.


----------



## jherrick

Good morning from St. Louis. The humidity for a few days seems like a nice change of pace--summer's almost here!


----------



## Jeff

Good morning, everyone. Lots of rain in the heart of Texas. Have a good one.


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Good Morning !!

My recording thermometer showed a low of 37 and high of 97 in the past 24 hours !!
Should be a nice day in the 80's today


----------



## Leslie

Good morning everyone,

52 degrees and sunny today. Another rainy weekend is predicted...

L


----------



## Andra

Good Morning.
I got distraced by the rain this morning.
BUT in typical Texas fashion, we have some huge storms right over us with the possibility of tornadoes and hail.  And we just lost power for a few seconds (glad I have a laptop  )
Be safe and have a good day everyone.


----------



## Carol (was Dara)

Good morning KB!


----------



## *DrDLN* (dr.s.dhillon)

Good morning KB viewers.


----------



## drenee

Good morning from the beautiful mountains os North Carolina. 
It was a very uneventful drive. The little inn is beautiful. My daughter's BFF and her husband arrived shortly after I did. We all went to eat and then we had an appt at a bridal shop to try on wedding dresses. (daughter got engaged 3 or 4 weeks ago.). 
We have another appt this morning. Lunch with the group from last night plus daughter's dad and his new woman. (should be interesting). And then daughter's graduation tonight. 
Happy Friday the 13th. 
deb


----------



## Leslie

Good morning everyone,

Lovely and sunny this morning...54 degrees. I have another busy day to cap off a very busy week.

Be safe on Friday the 13th.

L


----------



## loonlover

Good morning all.  No rain yesterday and only a 30% chance of storms today with slightly cooler temperatures.

Another graduation tonight.  Last night's was over by 8:30 and I was on the way home by shortly after nine.  

Enjoy the start of the weekend.


----------



## Jeff

Good morning, all. The rain has stopped and it looks like a pretty day.


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Good Morning !!

Beautiful day here....Friday the 13th !  Be Careful !!

Everyone have a happy weekend.


----------



## Retired

Good morning, KB-ers. Sharing some of my sunshine with you.


----------



## Andra

Good Morning and Happy Friday the 13th!
We are cool and sunny this morning and everything smells clean after the rain from yesterday.
DH and I went to see True Lies at the Alamo Drafthouse last night.  It was part of the "Tough Guy Cinema" program so we got cap guns and there were explosions in the theatre - fun!!
Tonight we are planning to go dancing!
I hope all of you have a great day!


----------



## geoffthomas

Well it is NOT morning.
And I am not even sure it it good.
Lack of sunshine here!

but go ahead and enjoy yourselves anyway! (lol)



Just sayin.....


----------



## loonlover

Good morning all.  

Enjoy your day!


----------



## Andra

It's finally the weekend!  Good Morning Everyone!
I'm leaving the house shortly for a Zumba class and then I'm not sure what I'm going to do with the rest of my day.  DH has plans so I will be on my own.  I'm thinking about scheduling a massage, calling an old friend I haven't seen in a while and going for a drive 
But I will probably end up running errands and doing laundry - LOL!


----------



## Jeff

Good morning, everyone. The day started off badly for me, but a very kind PM from a KB friend has made it better.


----------



## Carol (was Dara)

Good morning KB world!


----------



## Vegas_Asian

Good morning.


----------



## crebel

Good Saturday afternoon to all.  I haven't posted in this thread for a few days, sorry!  Cold and dreary (only 46 degrees) today after several days of lovely, sunny, moderately warm, spring-like weather.  I wish the season would make up its mind.

Safe and happy day to all!


----------



## rayhensley

Morning, 'yall. Another excellent day in Hawaii ^_^


----------



## loonlover

Good morning.

I'm up a little earlier than I'd like to be.  Wasn't sleeping, so got up.  I probably won't start doing much for a while, tho.

Hope everyone has a great Sunday.


----------



## Leslie

Good morning,

50 degrees and rainy. They are predicting rain for the entire week! Ugh...

L


----------



## crebel

Good Morning.  Rainy and chilly here again.  Perfect day for sleeping in, but for some unknown reason I was wide awake at 6 a.m.

Do you like my new avatar by Glendon?  Tee hee, me with James Kirk holding Radar O'Reilly's grape Nehi in American Gothic - I love it!

Everyone have a safe and happy day.


----------



## Jeff

Good morning, everyone. It's 54 in the heart of Texas and should reach the low 70s later.


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Love the avatar !!

The year is 2233...Been to Riverside, Iowa??


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Good Morning All

Cool Temperatures, partly cloudy, very high wind with blowing cats.......

Looks like a day for Chile, Cornbread and Kindling next to the fireplace !!


----------



## Carol (was Dara)

Good morning KB. I'm so tired I'm about to go back to bed...


----------



## Annalog

crebel said:


> ... Do you like my new avatar by Glendon? Tee hee, me with James Kirk holding Radar O'Reilly's grape Nehi in American Gothic - I love it!
> ...





NapCat said:


> ...


Chris, I also love your new avatar!



NapCat said:


> ... The year is 2233...Been to Riverside, Iowa??


NapCat, great photo!

A belated good morning to all!


----------



## *DrDLN* (dr.s.dhillon)

Good morning. I didn't realize it can rain in May in Bay area.


----------



## Margaret

Good morning, everyone!  We have a very gray morning here and rain is predicted for the entire week.  I guess it is our time to payback for the beautiful weather we had all last week.  I spent the last few days at the hospital while my Mom had hip replacement surgery.  It went well and she was moved to a rehab facility yesterday.  Deb, congratulations on your daughter's engagement.  Enjoy your Mondays!


----------



## Valmore Daniels

Good morning!


----------



## Andra

Happy Monday!
It's cool in Austin this morning - only 63 degrees.  The sunrise was beautiful.
Have a great day everyone!


----------



## Leslie

Good morning and rainy rainy here in Mainey Mainey....

L


----------



## loonlover

Good morning all.  It is cool here and it is only supposed to get to 67.

Lunch with fellow retirees is on the agenda for today.

Hope everyone enjoys their Monday.


----------



## Amy Corwin

It's a lovely, cool 61 degrees and I just noticed that we have some green tomatoes on our plants! It will still be a few weeks before they ripen, but it's exciting to see!


----------



## drenee

Thank you, Margaret. 
Chilly here this morning, and heavy fog hanging over the mountain.  We (my daughter, her fiance, and me) did some sightseeing yesterday. We ate at a cute little BBQ place alongside a stream. The view was awesome. The food was too. DD's fiance had to go home so we are on our own. Today we are planning on going to a quilt shop, a fabric store, and then jyst hanging out at the house, probably reading. 
Have a great Monday. 
deb


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Good Morning All

Hope everyone is off to having a good week 1


----------



## geoffthomas

Good Monday Morning all from beautiful downtown Derwood, Maryland.
Of course you could call almost any part of Derwood downtown......
It is too dreary to bother with recording the weather.

Have a great day all.


----------



## crebel

Good Morning and happy Tuesday to all.  It is still dark here, but the weatherpersons promise a sunny Spring day with no rain.  Geoff, I hope your forecast is more like mine today!

Everyone have a safe and happy day.


----------



## Margaret

Good morning, everyone!  Chris, you are really up early.  I am afraid that Geoff will have another day of rain, since he is over on my side of the country and that is all we are expected to have for the remainder of the week. Enjoy your Tuesdays!


----------



## Leslie

Well, guess what? It's raining here in Maine. What a surprise!

Happy Tuesday everyone!

L


----------



## Amy Corwin

Another gorgeous morning. 56 degrees and sunny. I'm hoping for rain, but if not, I'll be out in the garden this afternoon, mulcing and yanking out weeds.

Gardening around here is more a battle for the destruction of overwhelming forces than planting & nurturing.


----------



## Andra

Well, we are already sunny with no rain in sight (again). You folks in wet places should come and visit Texas if you are ready for sunshine 
We had to get up early this morning to watch last night's _Castle_ since the Tivo messed up last night. Wow - just wow!
I hope you all have a great day even if you have lousy weather.


----------



## Liv James

Heavy rain and 57 degrees in eastern PA ... Field day is postponed until Friday.


----------



## loonlover

Good morning.  Bright and sunny out with an expected high of 72.

Hope you can enjoy your day no matter what the weather is like.


----------



## Jeff

Good morning, everyone. It's 63, in the heart of Texas - should be 81 this PM. Have a good one.


----------



## geoffthomas

Well it is a rainy/sunny/cool/ kinda day.
Have yourself a good one.


----------



## *DrDLN* (dr.s.dhillon)

Good morning everyone before I go out.


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Good Morning from a cool and breezy desert !

Have a Great Day everyone!

Walter


----------



## Margaret

Good morning, everyone!  We have another rainy day in the Philadelphia area, but at least the temperatures don't require us to turn on the heat or the air conditioning.  Enjoy your Wednesdays!


----------



## Harris Channing

Good morning.  It's a chilly day in Tennessee.


----------



## Leslie

Good morning,

Another rainy day in Maine. Another busy work day. But then I am off to see Steve Martin tonight. That should be fun!

L


----------



## Andra

Happy Wednesday!
It's 66 and cloudy right now but we should have sunshine and temps in the mid 80s later today.
I should get to go kayaking today!!


----------



## crebel

Good Morning!  A lovely Spring day is expected here, wish I could share it with all of you that have yucky weather.

Leslie, seeing Steve Martin sounds like lots of fun - enjoy!

Everyone have a safe and happy day.


----------



## Amy Corwin

Rained and thundered last night and now it's another lovely day! Although it did give our satellite dish receiver a meltdown and now the repairman is here.


----------



## loonlover

Good morning all.  It is partly cloudy with an expected high of 76.

Foo Fighters concert tonight.  I expect to be busy with calls to housekeeping and security/police.  No chairs and general admission on the floor + alcohol usually equals a few fights.

Hope everyone has a good day.


----------



## kimandjenn

Top 'o the morning to everyone! It's supposed to be a rainy day today, but the sun is out which is a nice surprise. It's been a soggy week on the East Coast. Hope the weather starts clearing up.


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Good Morning All !!


----------



## *DrDLN* (dr.s.dhillon)

Good morning after a good night sleep.


----------



## Margaret

Good morning, everyone!  More rain is in our forcast for today although there is a little sun out there right now.  Leslie, how was Steve Martin?  I woke up today and thought it was Friday - I guess it had been a long week.  Enjoy your Thursdays! (We have only 16 days of school left before summer vacation! )


----------



## crebel

Good Morning!  No grandbabysitting today or tomorrow, so yesterday evening I drove to my sister's house for a long weekend. I'm going to go to the casino to play a little blackjack later this a.m. while she is at work, tomorrow it's lunch and shopping with my Mom. Mostly nice weather here, maybe some rain tonight and/or tomorrow.

I also want to hear about Steve Martin, Leslie!  Loonlover, hope the Foo Fighters concert didn't get too rowdy for you!

Everyone have a safe and happy day.


----------



## Leslie

Good morning everyone,

Today we've gone from rain to pouring rain. Sigh. I don't mind rain, but I hate getting soaked to the skin on a 2 minute walk from the car to the building.

Steve Martin was terrific. He was very funny and the music was great. Lots of great bluegrass!

L


----------



## Andra

Good Morning and Happy Thursday!
We are at 75 already this morning and it feels muggy - which is weird for Austin.
The thunderstorms never materialized yesterday and I had an awesome 3 1/2 hours in a kayak after work.  Talk about a major stress reliever 
Tonight DH and I are going to the Office Space Quote-Along.  Since I had never seen the movie, we watched it last Saturday and it was funny!  It's going to be great in a full theatre!


----------



## Jeff

Good morning, everyone. See Andra's post for the Central Texas weather. Wishing you all a good day.


----------



## loonlover

Good morning all.  It is 65 going to 81 and partly cloudy.  Maybe the 10% chance of rain tonight will be after the graduation is over.

The concert wasn't over until midnight last night, but it was a much slower night than expected.  There was only one ejection and 4-5 calls for medical attention.  There were more calls for suite attendants than anything else.  Apparently the people using the suites last night were really concerned about their food and liquor orders.  It was a loud concert, but at least I work in a room that has a door that can be shut.

Hope all have a great Thursday.


----------



## Amy Corwin

It's a lovely 69 degrees and will make it up to 82 today.
I've got tomatoes fattening and I'm thinking of adding more peppers as the insects have chewed the heck out of the ones I've got planted.
All of a sudden, it's gone quiet here, so the birds must have found the loves-of-their-lives and are now nesting as they sure aren't singing anymore! We saw a mama Turkey this weekend with a huge covy of babies!


----------



## geoffthomas

Good Morning from Derwood, Maryland.
It rained again last night - good for the grass.

Have a great day.


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Good Morning !!

It is a "Hammock Day" in the desert....cool & breezy !!


----------



## *DrDLN* (dr.s.dhillon)

Good morning. Have a wonderful day ahead.


----------



## Margaret

Good morning, everyone!  It is foggy and still raining here, but it IS Friday.  Enjoy it!


----------



## Jeff

Good morning from the heart of Texas where it's 75 and drizzling.


----------



## Daniel Arenson

Happy Friday, everyone!


----------



## Valmore Daniels

Morning


----------



## loonlover

Good morning.  It is cloudy and 66.  Thunderstorms are expected later today.

The Gaither Homecoming is at the arena tonight.  Somewhere around 5000 tickets have been sold.  Hopefully the storms hold off until at least after doors open.  I'll be monitoring the weather during the concert, I'm sure.

Hope everyone has a great Friday.  Stay dry and safe if you are in the stormy areas.


----------



## drenee

Good Friday morning. Last full day of vacation before heading home tomorrow. It's 50 and mostly sunny.  Fiance went fishing and I'm supposed to be getting ready for sightseeing later. We're going to look for elk in the Great Smokey Mountains National Park. 
Have a wonderful day, KB friends. 
deb


----------



## crebel

Good Morning. It is raining, raining, raining today.

LL, I love the Gaither Homecomings, always see them when they are in Des Moines. At least the crowd shouldn't be too rowdy!

Everyone have a safe and happy day.


----------



## geoffthomas

Good Morning on a sunny Friday.
It was 63 when I left Derwood this am.
we are expecting 80's over the weekend.

Have a safe day.


----------



## Leslie

After an incredibly busy week I took the morning off and lounged around in bed, reading my Kindle and playing Words With Friends. Now I am getting ready for my first cup of coffee. I guess it is no surprise to anyone that it is still cloudy and rainy outside.

L


----------



## Andra

Happy Friday!
Things got crazy at work as soon as I walked in this morning - but it IS Friday.
Weather is damp but the sun is trying to come out.  I bet it would rain if I had left my umbrella in the car!
Have a great day everyone.


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Good Morning (late)

Slept in after staying up to finish a book (Season of the Harvest by Michael R. Hicks).

A/C just kicked on.....so it looks like a Snack & Nap Day for 'da ol' Cat !!


----------



## Leslie

Good morning,

I think 6 pm has come and gone in Australia and New Zealand and last time I checked, they were still there. And I'm here, looking at the ... you guessed it! Rain!

Have a great Saturday everyone!

L


----------



## geoffthomas

Good Morning from Derwood, Maryland.
It is and very sunny here this morning already.
And we expect dry, sunny day with a high later of 79.
So the summer begins.

Enjoy.


----------



## loonlover

Good nmorning.  Partly cloudy here and I'm hoping the 50% chance of rain is not accurate.  We received almost 3 inches of rain last night.  That is more than enough for a few days.

Woke up earlier than i would have liked.  Later night after the Gaither Homecoming show than I thought it would be.  But for most people it was a quiet night at the arena.  I only had 12 calls.  Unfortunately, for one person it involved being transported to the hospital having a heart attack before he got in the building.  We do have paramedics on sight for all events.  

Another high school graduation this afternoon.  Hopefully it will be a quiet event also.

Enjoy your Saturday.


----------



## Edward C. Patterson

Good Morning. The sun finally shines in Allentown PA. I hope the end of the word doesn;t spoil it.

Edward C. Patterson


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Good Morning

In the words of Worf..."It is a good day to die"


----------



## Leslie

At 12 noon the sun came out for the first time in weeks. I was out on my porch so fast the dog's head was spinning. I poured myself a glass of wine and settled in with my computer and Kindle. I figure if I only have 6 hours left, I might as well make the most of it. 

L


----------



## Annalog

I missed posting this morning as I was working outside. Beautiful day. Have a great weekend!


----------



## *DrDLN* (dr.s.dhillon)

Good morning everyone. Have a nice day.


----------



## Annalog

Another beautiful day for working outside.

Enjoy the day.


----------



## geoffthomas

Good Morning from Derwood, Maryland.
It is 71 now with 79 expected as a high.
We also expect nice sunshine for most of the day, followed by Thunderstorms (maybe) late afternoon.

So gotta go dig in the dirt.


----------



## Leslie

The sun and warmth lasted for about three hours yesterday. Now we're back to grey (but not raining at the moment) and a cool 46 degrees. Still have the stove on in the kitchen.

Have a great Sunday everyone!

L


----------



## loonlover

Thunderstorm in process - again.  It is dark enough out to think it is a lot earlier in the day than what the clock shows.  

Hope everyone enjoys their Sunday.


----------



## Retired

Good morning. It's a lovely day to dance in the rain.


----------



## NapCat (retired)

May 22...and the gangs all here !!

Have a great weekend !


----------



## Jeff

Good morning, all. It's a hot and humid day in store for the heart of Texas. Have a good one.


----------



## Margaret

Good morning, everyone!  We have another gray day outside of Philadelphia (although Saturday was sunny), with the possibility of thunder storms.  I have an all day faculty meeting today, so my day started an hour later than usual.  Enjoy your Mondays!


----------



## Annalog

Good morning from southern Arizona. Sunny today with a high predicted of 90 F in Tucson. It is supposed to reach 100 F on Friday in Tucson but stay a few degrees cooler in Benson.

Have a wonderful Monday.


----------



## loonlover

Good morning.  Another day with the possibility of thunderstorms and a high of 83.

Graduations continue at the arena tonight.  

Hope it is a good day for all.


----------



## Leslie

Good morning,

46 degrees and rainy here this morning. Except for the 3 hours of sun on Saturday, I think it's been raining here for 2 weeks!

L


----------



## geoffthomas

Good Monday Morning from Derwood, Maryland.
But working in VA.
commuting through DC.
It was 69 when I left home - had rained a little already.
Going up to 80ish and will probably rain again.

But the grass is growing like you wouldn't believe.


----------



## Andra

Well, I missed the morning, so Happy Monday!!
We had a great weekend. Saturday we went kayaking and then had dinner with friends. Sunday we drove up to Dublin, TX to replenish our stock of Dr. Pepper (the real stuff made with cane sugar), and then we went to see _Top Secret_ at the Drafthouse. Yes, the totally stupid 80s movie that was Val Kilmer's first time on the big screen. He looks so young!!
Today it's already in the 80s and sunny - definitely summer weather in Texas.
Hope you all have a great day!


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Good Morning

Partly cloudy, mid 70's and light breeze today....looks like sun and high temperatures are right around the corner.

Have a great day, All


----------



## Carol (was Dara)

Good morning KB! How sad is it that I'm just getting my day started at 4:30 pm?


----------



## Margaret

Good morning, everyone!  The weather is warm and humid here in the Philadelphia area.  We have a chance of thunderstorms later this afternoon.  I start inventory in the library today - my least favorite part of the year.  Enjoy your Tuesdays!


----------



## Leslie

Good morning,

55 right now. They are predicting temps up to 70! I'll believe it when I see it. LOL. Also thunderstorms. So what else is new?

L


----------



## loonlover

Good morning.  It is 62 going to 85 with a 20% chance of thunderstorms.  The rain gauge is showing we received over an inch of rain during the night.

Two graduations back-to-back tonight.  That is always fun - pushing the first school out while the second one is lined up at the doors.  There are times I really appreciate being in the command center instead of working at the doors. 

Hope everyone enjoys their day.


----------



## Andra

Good Morning!
It's 77 and cloudy and for some reason, we have very high humidity today.  The forecast is calling for possible thunderstorms tonight, so that's probably where it's coming from...
I hope you all have a great day.


----------



## geoffthomas

Good Morning.
70 now with a high in the mid 80s today.
Rain expected in the late afternoon.

Enjoy.


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Good Morning !! cool and breezy today.

I am out of "essentials" (cookies, milk and cat food); so will be headed in to "town" today for shopping....drat, that cuts into "naptime".
Have a Great Day !


----------



## *DrDLN* (dr.s.dhillon)

Good morning from west coast


----------



## Margaret

Good morning, everyone!  It looks as though we are going to have a sunny day here with highs in the lower eighties.  I am hoping that all our KB friends in Tornado Alley are safe.  Enjoy your Wednesdays!


----------



## geoffthomas

Good Morning from Derwood, Maryland.
It is 63 now - high of 82.
Sunny all day - grow grass grow.

Have a green day.


----------



## Edward C. Patterson

Good morning all. 62 degrees and the sun is bright in Allentown, PA. It's a shame I'm at work.  

Edward C. Patterson


----------



## Amy Corwin

Summer is here--argh! (Not a fan of hot weather.)
But I've got the fans going and I'm working in the garden, so that much is good. It's 73 degrees now, but destined to reach up into the high 90s today.


----------



## Andra

Good Morning!
It's 77 and somewhat muggy this morning. Not that I believe them, but the weather service folks are predicting a record high in triple digits today. Tonight we are going to see the new _Pirates of the Caribbean_ at the Alamo Drafthouse. It's one of their special "Feast" showings. Here is the menu:

Amuse - Mango and shrimp ceviche
Wine: Carpene Malvolti Kerner

Jerk cho cho salad - Boggy creek greens and chayote tossed in a papaya vinaigrette
Wine: Gauthier Vineyards Riesling

Piononos - Plantain stuffed with spiced beef in a green curry
Wine: Marchesi Incise Grignolino

Red chile belacan red fish - Snapper wrapped and grilled in bannana leaf, Jasmine rice and baby bok choy
Wine: Top Chef Sauvignon Blanc

Pirate cake! - Pineapple angel food cake carmelized bannana and whipped coconut rum cream
Wine: Mumm Brut


----------



## loonlover

Good morning all.  Another day with a possibility of thunderstorms and a high of 85.

Graduations for two schools again tonight.  Hopefully, the first will not last as long as the first one did last night so the second one can start close to its scheduled start time.  This would be especially nice if it is raining.

I'll second Margaret's hopes that all our KB friends in tornado alley are safe.

Enjoy your day.


----------



## Jeff

Good morning, everyone. It's already 81, deep in the heart of Texas, and promising to be very hot later.


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Andra said:


> Good Morning!
> It's 77 and somewhat muggy this morning. Not that I believe them, but the weather service folks are predicting a record high in triple digits today. Tonight we are going to see the new _Pirates of the Caribbean_ at the Alamo Drafthouse. It's one of their special "Feast" showings. Here is the menu:
> 
> Amuse - Mango and shrimp ceviche
> Wine: Carpene Malvolti Kerner
> 
> Jerk cho cho salad - Boggy creek greens and chayote tossed in a papaya vinaigrette
> Wine: Gauthier Vineyards Riesling
> 
> Piononos - Plantain stuffed with spiced beef in a green curry
> Wine: Marchesi Incise Grignolino
> 
> Red chile belacan red fish - Snapper wrapped and grilled in bannana leaf, Jasmine rice and baby bok choy
> Wine: Top Chef Sauvignon Blanc
> 
> Pirate cake! - Pineapple angel food cake carmelized bannana and whipped coconut rum cream
> Wine: Mumm Brut



What Fun !! Have a great time !


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Good Morning All !


----------



## Carol (was Dara)

Good morning KB!


----------



## Leslie

Good morning, good morning. Happy Thursday. It has finally stopped raining in Maine. A high of 71 is predicted for today. And the outdoor shower is open for business--much later than usual!

L


----------



## Margaret

Good morning, everyone! We have another sunny and hot day ahead of us today.  Our school show is today, so at least we will be in the air conditioned gym for some of the day.  Andra, you definitely know how to se a movie.  Enjoy your Thursdays!


----------



## Andra

Good Morning!
It should be another hot and sunny day in Central Texas.
DH and I thought the movie was pretty good.  There were definitely some classic Captain Jack Sparrow moments 
The food was excellent and the wine pairings good too.  My favorite was the Plantain stuffed with spiced beef in a green curry - it had a nice combination of flavors.  The chef got some of the other items a little too spicy for me.  And I was very glad that I went home first so we were in one car.  After 2 glasses of champagne and 3 of wine, there was no way that I was driving!
Tonight's entertainment is a Sing-Along.
Have a great day everyone.


----------



## Amy Corwin

Good Morning!
Hot and humid here in NC. Just finished watering the tomatoes.

Did I see someone say the new Pirates movie was pretty good? This caught my attention since it's one of the few movies I have a chance at talking my husband into seeing. LOL

Have a great day and a wonderful weekend!


----------



## loonlover

Good morning.  Partly cloudy with a high of 72 for today.

Last high school graduation at the arena tonight.  We are all ready for them to be over for another year.  We still have 2 more college ceremonies, but they are usually less trouble than high school.  Might have something to do with the age of the students.   

Hope everyone has a great Thursday.


----------



## geoffthomas

Good Morning from the Mid-Atlantic.
It is going to be very warm (hot) and moist (humid).

enjoy......


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Good Morning !!

The wind has stopped !  Very eerie (spooky)

Have a great day !


----------



## *DrDLN* (dr.s.dhillon)

Good morning everyone. It's nice cool and sunny day.


----------



## Carol (was Dara)

Good morning all.


----------



## Margaret

Good morning, everyone!  We have another sunny, hot (90 dergree temperatures,) and humid day outside of Philadelphia.  The air conditioning is on for the first time this year at my house. I am looking forward to the three day weekend just ahead.  Enjoy your Fridays!


----------



## loonlover

Good morning all.  No rain in the forecast and temperatures in the low 80s.  I can handle that.

I woke up a little earlier than I would have liked, but maybe I'll manage to get more chores done that way. We're heading to Kansas in the morning so I do have a few things to do today.

Enjoy the start of the long weekend!


----------



## geoffthomas

Good Morning from wherever I am.
It was 66 this am and it is expected to get to 85.
And there is a chance of ThunderShowers all day.

Stay dry.


----------



## Andra

Happy Friday!
I have a four-day weekend - cousin Cara is graduating tonight and we have the family stuff to do.
I'm baking a Dr. Pepper cake and DH is making hamburgers.
have a great weekend!


----------



## drenee

Good Friday morning, KB friends. 
Cloudy this morning and chance of storms all day. Judge is out of town, so it should be a quiet day. 
deb


----------



## Amy Corwin

Good morning!
I'm hoping for rain for my veggie garden. It's 80 degrees already and I'm a little under the weather, but the weekend is coming so maybe I can pull myself together!

Have a terrific weekend!


----------



## Annalog

Good morning from southern Arizona. Hoping to turn compost bins this weekend so that it will be ready for main veggie planting by Fourth of July weekend (in time for rain).

Have a great Friday and weekend.


----------



## Jeff

Almost missed saying good morning. Hope everyone has a great day.


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Good Morning and Happy Friday !!

Hope most of you have a long weekend coming up.


----------



## drenee

Good morning.  Currently 62. High in the 80s today. I did not have a quiet day at work yesterday.  Our Judge came back from his meetings early. So I did not get to finish a library book I have on my Sony. It expires today, so I have a couple hundred pages to read. And laundry to do.  
Praying this holiday weekend is storm free for our country.  
deb


----------



## Leslie

Good morning,

55 degrees right now and cloudy. Not sure what the day has in store for us, weather-wise. Have a great Saturday everyone!

L


----------



## intinst

Good morning all. Long day of driving today (well, 7.5 hours about) so lucky that the weather looks good. My participation here at KB will be spotty for the weekend, so y'all be good while I'm gone, ya' hear?


----------



## Annalog

Good morning from southern Arizona. Yesterday the ice broke on the Santa Cruz river, i.e., the temperature reached 100F for the first time this year. It will be hot and sunny here.

After breakfast with my mom, I will be donating blood at the Red Cross.

Hope your weekend is a good one.


----------



## loonlover

Good morning all.  Almost ready to leave - earlier than we make it a lot of times.

Hope everyone has a great weekend.


----------



## Andra

Good Morning!
We are already hot and muggy today.
My MIL in here and we are going to run some errands.
DH and I are also going to an Eagle Scout Court of Honor this afternoon.
Enjoy your day!


----------



## Jeff

Good morning, everyone. See Andra's post for the weather. I had planned to mow the lawn this morning, but will put it off until tomorrow.


----------



## Valmore Daniels

Good morning


----------



## geoffthomas

Good Morning from Derwood, Maryland.
It is 76 now with a high of 80 and isolated ThunderStorms expected.

Have a productive day.


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Good Morning;

Desert temperatures in the 80's, breezy.....nice.
Have a great weekend all !!

Walter


----------



## Annalog

Good morning from southern Arizona. Hot and sunny here. Planning on working outside in the shade where a mist system is further dropping the temperature. 

Hope your day is a good one.


----------



## Jeff

Good morning, everyone. It's 75 in the heart of Texas.


----------



## geoffthomas

Good Morning from Derwood, Maryland.
It is 74 now with a high expected of 86 and mostly sunny today.

Have a Blessed Sunday.


----------



## Andra

Good Morning Everyone!
I am getting ready to back the car out of the garage so I can get in the attic.  My MIL wants to take a look at our old kayak racks to see if they will work on her truck.  We want to get up there before it gets too hot - we may have already waited too long!
Have a wonderful day!


----------



## *DrDLN* (dr.s.dhillon)

Good morning everyone. Taking it easy the Sunday morning.


----------



## Leslie

Good early afternoon from the east coast,

Warm and almost a little humid feeling, but I am not complaining. I am enjoying my porch and the lilacs that are blooming just a few yards past the screen. Have a great Sunday everyone!

L


----------



## loonlover

Good morning all.  Barely still morning, I know.

Intinst is on his way outside to put cages around his mother's tomato plants.  Think I'll take it easy for a little longer, but will probably end up assisting him at some point.

Hope all have a good day!


----------



## crebel

Good Morning. We woke up early to big thunderstorms, but they have moved on and now just overcast and wet.

Everyone have a safe and happy day.


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Good Morning from a very "un-desert" like desert.

    47 degrees overnight, windy and cloudy !! (not a complaint, mind you....those triple digit temperatures are right around the corner...)

Hope everyone is having a safe weekend.


----------



## spotsmom

Good morning, everyone.  Snow has left and temps are supposed to be in the 60's all this week (virtual heat wave)!  AND, the Red Sox are winning!


----------



## Margaret

Good morning everyone and Happy Memorial Day! We are having some real summer weather today - hazy, hot, and humid with temperatures in the nineties.  I am hoping to get some housecleaning in today, since I have been busy for the last two days.  I took my grandaughter to see Mary Poppins for her sixth birthday on Saturday, and yesterday was the final play of the season for my theater subscription.  Two great days, but now I need to get some things done.  Enjoy your Mondays!


----------



## geoffthomas

Good Morning all from Derwood, Maryland.
Here in the Mid-Atlantic we have a heat-advisory.
It is 80 now with a high today expected of over 91 - sunny all day.
The heat is expected to continue until tomorrow night with highs Tuesday in the high 90s.
Tourists will especially be at risk out in the open in the Nation's Capital.

Be careful.


----------



## Annalog

Good morning from southern Arizona. I guess the wind yesterday blew some of the heat away as the high will be only 85F today. 

Remember. Make a memory today.


----------



## loonlover

Good morning all.

We still have a couple of things to do before heading home today and Intinst is still in bed.  It does not sound like it will be quite as easy a drive today. Winds are blowing at 30-35 mph with gusts to 45. and we drive a mini-van.

Hope everyone has a safe holiday.

May we all remember the reason for the holiday.


----------



## Jeff

Good morning from deep in the heart of Texas where it's 81 and will soon be pushing triple digits. Hope everyone is having a great Memorial Day.


----------



## Retired

Good morning, all. Wishing you all a nice cup of coffee (or beverage of your choice) and a cheerful start to your day.


----------



## Leslie

Good morning,

Warm and sunny here on the porch. Mom is coming over for lobsters and Bloody Marys. Happy Memorial Day everyone!

L


----------



## drenee

Good morning.  Summer has arrived a month early. Very hot. Load of laundry in. Suitcase ready to be packed for the work week. Only three days of work this week. Hopefully I am back to my old schedule as of Wednesday, the 1st.  
Be sure to thank a serviceman today. 
deb


----------



## Carol (was Dara)

Good morning!


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Good Morning










Prayers for our fallen warriors.......


----------



## *DrDLN* (dr.s.dhillon)

Good morning my friends. Hope you have wonderful day.


----------



## drenee

Good Tuesday morning, KB friends. Hot and sticky again today. Back to work for me. 
Have a great day 
deb


----------



## Margaret

Good morning, everyone!  It is hot and sticky for our back to work day. Enjoy your Tuesdays!


----------



## geoffthomas

Good Morning.
It is a bright and sunny summer Tuesday.....
Oh that's right it is still supposed to be late Spring.
72 now with a high of 91 or so.
Sunny all day.

Good for the watermelon seeds that I planted.


----------



## Susan in VA

Mornin' all, and happy birthday to Betsy!!


----------



## Leslie

Good morning,

Happy last day of May. 63 degrees and I wish I could have another day of vacation!

L


----------



## loonlover

Good morning all.  A high of 92 is expected for today.  

Hope everyone has a great day.


----------



## Jeff

Good morning, everyone. A little cooler in the heart of Texas today. Have a good one.


----------



## Andra

Happy Monday, er Tuesday!
Why is it I can have such good intentions for a 4-day weekend and manage to only cross off 2-3 things on my to-do list?? We spent the entire weekend doing extended family stuff for the most part and it was fun, but I just feel like things could have been different...
It's 77 and cloudy this morning, but it looks like we are headed to the high 90s again.

Happy Birthday Betsy!


----------



## Amy Corwin

Good morning!
It's going to be a scorcer today, but I've got the fans running and got up early to water the plants, so we're good to go! 

Wishing everyone a wonderful Tuesday!


----------



## Vegas_Asian

It's the day of Daddy retirement.  62 degrees and a slight overcast. Yay. Need caffeine. Two hours of sleep


----------



## Valmore Daniels

Good morning!


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Good Morning all,

Warm breezy day here....headed into Las Vegas to meet friends for dinner.  Love the friends, hat he drive !


----------



## Margaret

Good morning, everyone!  More hot and humid weather here - we may get some heavy thunder storms this afternoon.  It will be a long school day.  Enjoy your Wednesdays!


----------



## Andra

Good Morning!
It's Wednesday so I should be in a kayak later today!! 
Yesterday I discovered Plants and Zombies on my tablet since it was the Amazon free app for the day.  I can see that this might be addictive and frustrating...
Hope you all have a great day!


----------



## Annalog

Good morning from southern Arizona. Today is going to be a hot and sunny day in the middle of a week of hot and sunny days.

Hope your Wednesday is a good one.


----------



## Jeff

Listening to dueling mockingbirds. Good morning from deep in the heart of Texas. It will be 95 later today but it's very pleasant right now.


----------



## loonlover

Good morning.  Hot and sunny here also.

Hope everyone here enjoys their day.


----------



## crebel

Good Morning.  It is sunny here and we are only expecting moderate heat today (maybe 80), just about perfect weather.

Everyone have a safe and happy day.


----------



## Valmore Daniels

Morning


----------



## spotsmom

Good morning. It is my day off and I am watching six goslings eating in our pasture.


----------



## *DrDLN* (dr.s.dhillon)

Good morning. Nice cool and cloudy. Not so Sunny in N. California.


----------



## geoffthomas

Good Wednesday to you.
It is a warm day again - but no reason to complain.

Put one foot in front of the other......


----------



## Leslie

Good morning everyone,

A beautiful early summer morning here in Maine. 64 degrees. It is also our wedding anniversary -- 33 years. Where does the time go? LOL.

L


----------



## loonlover

Good morning all.  It is 68 here going to 92.

Congratulations, Leslie, on the 33 years.  I've often asked myself the same question about where the time has gone.

I'm working a fund raiser at the arena tonight.  Event Staff has been asked to dress up for the event; at least I will be sitting behind the receptionist desk so won't be as visible as some of the others.

Hope all have a great Thursday.


----------



## Amy Corwin

It's 75 here now and going to be another scorcer. I'm just trying to stay cool and work on a holiday novella.


----------



## Andra

Happy Anniversary Leslie!
It's a comfortable 70 degrees here right now but we are headed for the high 90s so later today will definitely be warmer.  It was great to be on the lake in those temps yesterday.  My feet spent more time in the water than in my kayak 
I'm glad it's almost the weekend again.  These short weeks at work seem to drag on and on and on and on...


----------



## Jeff

Good morning, all. Happy anniversary, Leslie. See Andra's post for the local weather.


----------



## geoffthomas

Good Morning from Derwood, Maryland.
It will only reach to the mid 80s today.
A cool one.
Happy Anniversary Leslie!

Have a great day.


----------



## Valmore Daniels

Morning


----------



## crebel

Leslie said:


> Good morning everyone,
> 
> A beautiful early summer morning here in Maine. 64 degrees. It is also our wedding anniversary -- 33 years. Where does the time go? LOL.
> 
> L


Good Morning everyone and Happy Anniversary to Leslie and her DH. I had forgotten that we share a wedding date! DH is taking me our for sushi tonight and mentioned that the 33rd anniversary is the "Amethyst" anniversary. We don't usually give each other anniversary gifts, but I am all for material acknowledgement of an amethyst anniversary!


----------



## geoffthomas

Hey Chris - Happy Anniv to you also.


----------



## Carol (was Dara)

Good morning KBers!


----------



## Andra

Happy Anniversary to Chris too!!
Amethyst is good.  I'm always up for something PURPLE!


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Good Morning All

Wind has finally stopped....been rough on the cats ! Ha!


----------



## drenee

Happy Anniversary Leslie, Chris and your wonderful spouses.   You give us hope.

LL, what are you dressing up as?  Pictures maybe?   

It turned out to be a beautiful day today.  We had court in Philippi and today is the first day of the Blue and Gray Festival.  It was nice to see so much activity on the court square.  

deb


----------



## loonlover

drenee said:


> LL, what are you dressing up as? Pictures maybe?


Not quite that kind of dressing up - it just means wearing something less casual than our normal outfit of black pants, yellow polo shirt, and black shoes. I will just be wearing a navy pant suit along with the black boot on my left foot. Nothing worthy of pictures. 

A happy anniversary to Chris and her husband, also.


----------



## drenee

I was hoping for a costume.


----------



## Leslie

crebel said:


> Good Morning everyone and Happy Anniversary to Leslie and her DH. I had forgotten that we share a wedding date! DH is taking me our for sushi tonight and mentioned that the 33rd anniversary is the "Amethyst" anniversary. We don't usually give each other anniversary gifts, but I am all for material acknowledgement of an amethyst anniversary!


Chris,

I knew we shared the day but we share the year, too? June 2, 1978? I got married at 5 pm on a Friday afternoon in New York City...I had more than a few people bitch at me about the time and place. LOL. My thought was...get married on Friday and get to enjoy the weekend! We were married at St. James' Church on Madison Avenue, the reception was at my aunt's apartment and then we adjourned to the Algonquin for champagne and general merry-making. All in all, a good wedding with happy memories. Hard to believe it was 3+ decades ago. Seems like yesterday.

L


----------



## Leslie

Good morning (after saying good night!) 

50 degrees and partly sunny here in southern Maine. Have a great Friday everyone!

L


----------



## geoffthomas

Good Morning from Maryland.
It is 54 this morning with 77 expected.
Now that is the late Spring temps that I would expect.

Have a day ful of wonder.


----------



## Margaret

Good morning, everyone!  Belated happy aniversary to Leslie and Chris!  I have a day off from school today, because we are having new kitchen counters installed here at home.  I am hoping they come early so I can get out and enjoy some of the beautiful cool and sunny weather we are having here.  Have a great Friday!


----------



## Annalog

Good morning from southern Arizona. Happy belated anniversary to Leslie and Chris. 

Have a wonderful Friday!


----------



## Amy Corwin

Good Morning from North Carolina!
It's a beautiful day in the neighborhood and I just picked my first squash last night! Yippee!


----------



## Andra

TGIF!!
It looks like we are going to have sunny skies and warm temperatures for the next few days - what a surprise.
We have no major plans for the weekend, but I hope to cross a few items off my to-do list.
Have fun and stay safe everyone.


----------



## loonlover

Good morning.  It is 75 going to 95 and sunny.  Kinda wish it would not make it to the 95.

The fund raiser didn't end until 11:20 last night.  And they ran out of food so we didn't get to eat.  I was a little hungry by the time I made it home.  It was one of the most boring events of that type I've worked.  They curtained off the lobby area from the desk so I saw people as they entered and as they left, but otherwise stared at black drapery.  

Hope everyone has a great day!


----------



## Jeff

Good morning, everyone. Belated anniversary congratulations, Chris.


----------



## crebel

Leslie said:


> Chris,
> 
> I knew we shared the day but we share the year, too? June 2, 1978? I got married at 5 pm on a Friday afternoon in New York City...I had more than a few people bitch at me about the time and place. LOL. My thought was...get married on Friday and get to enjoy the weekend! We were married at St. James' Church on Madison Avenue, the reception was at my aunt's apartment and then we adjourned to the Algonquin for champagne and general merry-making. All in all, a good wedding with happy memories. Hard to believe it was 3+ decades ago. Seems like yesterday.
> 
> L


Good Morning everyone! Yes, Leslie, we share the same date, June 02, 1978 (I was only 18!). We got married at 7 p.m. on that Friday night. My friends were also upset about traveling to take part on a "work day" evening and needing to take time off to make it to my Dad's church in Des Moines, Iowa. We wanted to be married on June 02, but did not want to wait another year for it to be on a Saturday. June 02, 1978 was DH's parents 23rd wedding anniversary (they were present), his grandparent's 50th anniversary (they were present) and his great grandparent's 71st (they were no longer with us). We wanted to carry on the tradition. Alas, neither of our kids wanted to share our date.

Already 78 degrees here on its way to 90s and steamy. The air conditioning is already hard at work. Everyone have a safe and happy day!

Thanks for the anniversary congratulations everyone. The sushi was fabulous.


----------



## Vegas_Asian

Got up for nothing. Going back to bed


----------



## drenee

Good morning.  Beautiful sunny weather this wonderful Friday. I have not spent any significant time at my apartment for over a month. So today I need to clean up a bit.  I also have a couple transcripts to type. 
Happy Friday. 
deb


----------



## *DrDLN* (dr.s.dhillon)

Good morning. It's finally sunny in sunny California. But I don't know how long it will last. May be till afternoon.


----------



## Vegas_Asian

Awake again actual had a couple REM cycles. It's sunny out and I think I heard my dog barking outside.


----------



## NapCat (retired)

A late Good Morning to all

...slept in after staying up later reading....lovely day here.

Happy Weekend to everyone


----------



## Margaret

Good morning, everyone!  Today promises to be another lovely day - sunny with temperatures reaching about eighty by this afternoon.  I am going out to have breakfast with some friends, going to visit my Mom, and then shopping for some things to go with the new kitchen counters.  Enjoy your Saturdays!


----------



## Annalog

Good morning from southern Arizona. It is going to be hot and sunny. I spent the night at my mom's house so that we could walk in the park before breakfast. We will start our walk at 5:30 so that we will be finished by 6:30.  

Hope your Saturday is wonderful.


----------



## Leslie

Good morning from the porch. It's a beautiful morning, sunny and breezy. The birds are singing, eggs are steaming in the rice cooker and I've got a great book on my Kindle. Who could ask for anything else? Have a great Saturday everyone!

L


----------



## drenee

Good morning. Currently 64 and a chance of storms later this afternoon. 
Lively morning to lay in bed, read, and listen to the birds greet the day. 
deb


----------



## loonlover

Good morning all.  It will be another hot day in central Arkansas.  Yesterday's high was 97-100, depending which thermometer you were reading.

I'll be inside the arena during the hottest part of the day fos the next to the last graduation of the year.

Hope all enjoy their endeavors this Saturday.


----------



## geoffthomas

Good Morning.
It is a sunny Saturday in Maryland.
we have 71 now.
Expecting 79.
Pretty good day to garden (toil).

So let's get with it.


----------



## Jeff

Good morning, everyone. It'll be 97 soon in the heart of Texas. I better follow Geoff's order and get with it before it's too hot.


----------



## medicalhumor

Good Morning Leslie,

Hope the tornados were far from you.

Mike Cyra


----------



## Sean Sweeney

Morning everyone. Gorgeous day here in Massachusetts.


----------



## Valmore Daniels

Good morning


----------



## momilp

Good Morning! Still sunny in the Northwest


----------



## balaspa

Good morning everyone!  Although it is probably afternoon for many of you.  Hot and humid with possible severe thunderstorms predicted for here in Chicago today.  Today is also the weekend of the Printer's Row Literary Festival in downtown Chicago.


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Good Morning !!

Beautiful day in the desert

Have a Great Weekend !


----------



## kCopeseeley

Good Morning!

It's pouring down rain here in Northern California.  I'm wearing pants and a sweater in JUNE.  My son slept in till 7:45 this morning, so I am HAPPY!  Hope the rest of you got good sleep!

-Kate


----------



## Sean Sweeney

Morning everyone. Bright sunny day in the Commonwealth, but a cool start to the day. No complaints here.


----------



## Jeff

Good morning. It's 70 going toward 100 in the heart of Texas. Where have you been hiding, Sweeney?


----------



## loonlover

Good morning.  77 going to 97 today.

Hope everyone has a good day.


----------



## kCopeseeley

Good Morning.  More rain.  *sigh*  Pancakes for breakfast!


----------



## geoffthomas

Good Morning from Maryland.
It is 65 with high of perhaps 83.
Predicted Isolated Thunderstorms all day.
The day started off much brighter at 6am...clouding up now.

Have a wonderful day.
And good to see you Sean.


----------



## Margaret

Good morning, everyone!  It looks as though we may get some rain today in the Philadelphia area.  Enjoy your Sundays!


----------



## Leslie

Good morning everyone. Beautiful sunny day here and warmer than yesterday. It's beautiful here on the porch. I've had my nose buried in my Kindle and so I am getting a late start this morning. Have a nice Sunday everyone!

L


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Good Morning !

Wind is back......

Enjoy the Day !


----------



## Margaret

Good morning, everyone!  Our day here in the Philadelphia area is off to a foggy start, but we will get some sun and a high temperture in the low eighties.  After work I am driving to Wilkes Barre (2 hours away) for my grandaughter's Kindergarten Graduation and then coming back home again. It looks to be a fun but long day.  Enjoy your Mondays!


----------



## Valmore Daniels

morning


----------



## Amy Corwin

Good morning! It's cool now (71) but it's going to be a scorcer!


----------



## loonlover

Good morning all.  

Another scorcher here also with the possibility of isolated thunderstorms.  The weather radio went off a couple of times last night, but the storms were to the southwest of us and moving south.  It did become cloudy and temperatures dropped a tad so it wasn't quite so hot when I mowed the front yard.

Hope all enjoy their Mondays (even if it is not most people's favorite day of the week).


----------



## Jeff

Good morning from deep in the heart of Texas. Hot today with no rain in sight. Have a good one.


----------



## crebel

Good Morning.  Expecting scorching temperatures and high humidity here for the next couple of days    It is already 81 on its way to 96 with a heat index of 105.   

Hope you all have a safe and happy day!


----------



## Andrew Neudecker

Morning everyone from Hugo, Minnesota. I will be hot here today, too!!!


----------



## geoffthomas

Good Morning from Maryland.
It is 76 now with a high possible of 82.
Sunny all day - a nice day today.

So let's enjoy it.


----------



## Leslie

Good morning,

A beautiful, warm sunny day here. Too bad I'm stuck inside! 

Have a great Monday everyone.

L


----------



## Annalog

Good morning from southern Arizona. Today is hot and sunny. Unfortunately it is is still windy and smoky. The fires are still not under control.

All the best for your Monday.


----------



## Retired

Good morning! Just now I found out about the shrink button that makes one's unread posts and new replies notifications disappear (thanks, Harvey), and now I can see my links again. It's cloudy, but who cares anymore? Wheee! 

Doesn't take much to keep me happy, lol.


----------



## Andra

I just missed the morning here - but it's sunny and hot.
Those of you who are getting too much rain, consider sending some of it to Texas.  We are in a pretty severe drought and still have wildfires across the state.
We have some dance classes tonight - a beginner Cha Cha and an intermediate Rumba.  Should be fun!


----------



## Annalog

Good morning from southern Arizona. Hot, sunny, and windy here. Rain would be good to help fight the wildfires. Yesterday was smoky in Tucson from the fires to the east and in Benson from the fires in the Whetstones. At least it should be a few degrees cooler.

Have a good Tuesday.


----------



## Leslie

Good morning from southern Maine where it looks like we are in store for another beautiful early summer day. Have a great Tuesday, everyone!

L


----------



## Margaret

Good morning, everyone!  Hot and humid weather has come back to the Philadelphia area.  We were spoiled for a while last week.  Enjoy your Tuesdays.


----------



## loonlover

Good morning all.  A high of 97 expected today.

Annual mammogram for me this morning and the annual check up for the dachshund this afternoon.

Hope all enjoy their Tuesdays.


----------



## tsilver

Good morning from Decatur, Georgia.  High of 94 expected today.  Hope you have a great Tuesday.


----------



## Jeff

Good morning from deep in the heart of Texas. It's 72, at the moment. Should not reach 100 today. Have a good one.


----------



## crebel

Good Morning!  It is hot and humid here, but no storms so that is something for which to be thankful.

Everyone have a safe and happy Toasty Tuesday.


----------



## Andra

Morning All.
I think Jeff covered the weather for this part of Texas as well.
I'm missing my perky today - if any of you see it, please send it home.


----------



## jherrick

Top o' the morning from StL. Hot, but will take it over ice or snow in a heartbeat!


----------



## drenee

Waiting for storms to get here. The rain has started. The weather radio keeps going off with warnings. 
I'd like to get some painting done today. If we don't lose power. 
deb


----------



## Angela Carlie

Good morning. It's a beautiful 60 something and overcast here in Washington.  A perfect day for an outdoor adventure. Love it. Have a great day!


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Good Morning

Wind has stopped, temperatures are climbing.....desert heat is just around the corner...Ugh..(Oh how NapCat will whine !!) Ha !
Have a great day !


----------



## rayhensley

3pm. Just woke up. Good morning!


----------



## Margaret

Good morning, everyone!  It is already 70 degrees outside and we are expecting it to reach 97 by this after noon, and 99 tomorrow.  It rarely gets that hot around here.  The kids in our school have final exams this week and with no air conditioning, things will not be pleasant.  On the bright side, we have only five more days of school.  Enjoy your Wednesdays!


----------



## tsilver

Happy Hump Day! It's 71 degrees in Decatur GA and expected to go up to 92.  Stay cool everyone.


----------



## drenee

Good Wednesday morning. A pleasant 65 this morning. High in the 90s today. 
deb


----------



## Andra

Good Morning from Austin where it's already sunny and 73 degrees.  The forecast calls for us hitting triple digits again today.
I got some sleep last night so I'm slightly more perky today than yesterday, but I'm still not back to my usual self - this is getting annoying 
DH and are going to the Alamo Drafthouse tonight to see The Cutting Edge - yes, that movie from the late 80s/early 90s about a former hockey player and a figure skater.  We've never seen it on the big screen and are looking forward to a date night.  Toe pick!


----------



## Jeff

Good morning, everyone. It's not as hot here as it is in Andra's neck of the woods. Have a good one.


----------



## loonlover

Good morning.  It will be hot here again today.  

Enjoy your Wednesday.


----------



## Andra

Jeff, have y'all had any rain?  There were some rumors over the weekend, but we didn't see any at our house.


----------



## geoffthomas

Good Morning from Derwood, Maryland.
It is 77 now with a high around 97.
Hot, somewhat humid, sunny.
Great growing weather for crops, if you also have rain.
No rain.

Get the most out of today.


----------



## Leslie

It is supposed to be hot today even though it is lovely right now. Have a great hump day everyone!

L


----------



## crebel

Good Morning!  Hot again here today.  Fortunately, babysitting the 16 month old grandson gives me a good excuse for sitting in the kiddie pool (hope I haven't put too scary a picture in your mind for the rest of the day).

Everyone have a safe and happy day.


----------



## Jeff

Andra said:


> Jeff, have y'all had any rain? There were some rumors over the weekend, but we didn't see any at our house.


Not a drop.


----------



## Retired

Wet, wet, wet here. Good soggy morning to you. 

(Smiling at the kiddie-pool image.)


----------



## Annalog

Good morning from southern Arizona where it is still sunny, hot, and windy. Rain along the eastern border of the state would be very welcome!



tkkenyon said:


> ... Hey @Annalog: I was born in Phoenix but my whole family is from the Douglas area of SAZ. My cousins own Santiago's and Bisbee Coffee in Bisbee. Where are you?
> 
> TK Kenyon


I grew up in Tucson, have family in Tucson, currently live outside Benson, and work in Tucson. My daughter and granddaughters live in the Phoenix area.

Hope your day is a great one.


----------



## Valmore Daniels

Morning !


----------



## Richardcrasta

Good morning!
Is anyone having breakfast at IHOP today?
That's what I miss, being exiled to a faraway country where there is no IHOP.
My favorite: German or French pancakes with sausages.
Richard


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Good (late) Morning

Had great plans for outside work, but was waylaid with phone calls.......and now is is "first-nap" time. Maybe later...or tomorrow...
Have a great day !


----------



## *DrDLN* (dr.s.dhillon)

Good morning everyone. It's very nice day in N. California when East and mid-west of US is boiling.


----------



## loonlover

Good morning all.  Sunny with a forecast high of 94 today.

The last graduation of the season on tap at the arena tonight.  This is for a nursing school - first time they have used the arena.

Hope all enjoy their Thursday.


----------



## Annalog

Good morning from southern Arizona. Hot and sunny but not as windy today. Hoping for some moisture in the air and that the drop in the winds will finally let the firefighters get the fires along the eastern border of the state under control. 

Have a wonderful Thursday.


----------



## Leslie

Good morning,

Beautiful and sunny here in southern Maine today. Have a great day everyone!

L


----------



## Andra

It's almost the weekend - yay!!
We are currently at 70 and cloudy but later today it should be sunny and high in the 90s.
The movie was fun last night.  They did have some technical difficulties part-way into the film and we ended up sitting there 30 minutes or so for repairs.  But everyone got a free movie ticket out of it, so the mood was still pretty good.
Tonight we are going to dinner with some of my cousins.
Enjoy your day!


----------



## crebel

Good Morning!  Much cooler this morning (62 now heading to low 70s).  Rain and storms expected off and on all day.

Everyone have a safe and happy day!


----------



## Jeff

Good morning, everyone. It's 73 in the heart of Texas and should reach 95.


----------



## Margaret

Good morning, everyone!  It is hot already here and the afternoon temperature is expected to get near 100.  Our school is closing at 1:00 today because of the heat.  We have never done that in the twenty plus years I have worked there.  It is supposed to be cooler tomorrow - 88 degrees.  Enjoy your Thursdays!


----------



## geoffthomas

Good Morning from Derwood, Maryland.
It is 84 now with a high expected of 95.
Possible rain in the evening.

I will try to be productive today.


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Good Morning All !!

Glad Geoff is going to be productive today.....lest I upset the "Universal Balance", I will try not to be productive !  HA!


----------



## Margaret

Good morning, everyone!  We had some heavy storms pass through here last night.  Lots of trees lost branches and many people in our area are without electricity.  It is expected to be a bit cooler today - high temperatures around 90.  Enjoy your Fridays!


----------



## Andra

Good Morning and Happy Friday!
We had a good time at dinner last night.  If we have plans for this evening, I don't know about them   But tomorrow we are going kayaking with some friends!!  I'm really looking forward to that!
Have a great day everyone.


----------



## Jeff

Good morning, folks. The weather here is very nice. If things go as planned, I'll take the great-grand-kids to the park.


----------



## loonlover

Good morning  all.  Not much different weather than yesterday - hot.

Grocery shopping on the agenda this morning.

Have a great Friday!


----------



## crebel

Good Morning!  Just now (9:15 a.m.) dragging my lazy self out of bed after taking migraine meds last night.  GS hit some button on my computer yesterday and the weather widget has disappeared and I haven't figured out how to find it again.

Seems nice and cool here and we had only moderate rain yesterday and last night.  Lots of the state had big storms and flooding, so we feel lucky.  Thoughts and prayers going out to all those with weather issues today.

Everyone, have a safe and happy day.


----------



## geoffthomas

Good Morning on a fine June Friday.
It was in the 70s in Derwood this morning.
And it is expected to climb into at least the high 80s, maybe the 90s again.
In the Metro D.C. area it matched a heat record for the day yesterday 102.

Enjoy your Friday.


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Happy Friday !!

Hope everyone is headed for a restful and COOL weekend !


----------



## Annalog

Good morning from southern Arizona. Hot, sunny and windy today. 

Hope your Saturday is a great one.


----------



## loonlover

Good morning all.  A high of only 90 is forecast with a 30% chance of rain via isolated thunderstorms.

Have a safe and happy Saturday.


----------



## Amy Corwin

We're praying for rain--we're having a drought and I'm really sad to see that because we've been losing our dogwood trees despite my efforts to water them.  

But I'm going to do some gardening before it gets two hot to work and then join the girls for a nice lunch at the Olive Garden! I can't wait!


----------



## Lisa Scott

Sorry to hear it Amy.  We've had tons of rain this spring.  And it's going to rain again later today.  Wish I could send you some.  I'm going to be reading, writing, gardening and maybe a movie tonight with my kiddos.  Oh, yes.  One of those junky little carnivals is in town and my kids feel it is their childhood duty to attend.  Well, at least they still want me to go with them.  A few years from now going to a carnival with their mother will be the absolute last thing on their to do list.  Happy weekend all!


----------



## crebel

Good Morning.  Cooler here with more rain expected today (Amy, we will try to send some your way, we don't want any more).

***** and/or possums in the garbage overnight and it was strewn across the yard, so I have cleaned that up already.  Then the dog got into some sort of dung while I was doing that cleanup and he has already had a bath this morning.  Let's just say that is much more work than I anticipated before 8 a.m. on a Saturday!  

Everyone, have a safe and happy day.


----------



## drenee

Good Saturday morning.  Breezy this morning. A beautiful morning to sit on the front porch and listen to the birds. 
deb


----------



## kCopeseeley

A bright beautiful sunny day expected here in Northern Cali!  Amy, hopefully we sent the rain your way.  Expect it soon.   I'm just sooo happy to have sun in the forecast that I can't help smiling about it.

Today's agenda: buy some chickens. We'll see if that happens.


----------



## Margaret

Good morning, everyone!  It looks as though we are going to get some rain here as well.  Since I am in the mood to be lazy after a busy, hot week in school, it works for me.  Lisa, have fun at the carnival.  Enjoy your Saturdays!


----------



## Edward C. Patterson

Good morning all. A balmy 68 degrees here in Allentown.

Edward C. Patterson


----------



## Amy Corwin

kCopeseeley said:


> A bright beautiful sunny day expected here in Northern Cali! Amy, hopefully we sent the rain your way. Expect it soon.  I'm just sooo happy to have sun in the forecast that I can't help smiling about it.
> 
> Today's agenda: buy some chickens. We'll see if that happens.


Tell us if you do get the chickens!
We're hoping to get some next year!


----------



## Valmore Daniels

Morning !


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Good  Morning All

Have a Great Weekend !


----------



## loonlover

Good morning all.  Currently a little foggy and 70 degrees.  The expected high today is 94 with a slight chance of thunderstorms.  Some rain fell in the area last night, but not in our neighborhood.

Hope others were able to sleep in better than I did.  I've been up long enough to have put dinner in the crock.

Have a wonderful Sunday.


----------



## geoffthomas

Good Morning from Derwood, Maryland.
It is a nice but cloudy Sunday.
72 now with a high expected of 86 and scattered ThunderShowers in the afternoon.
We have not had any of the rain that has been passing by us the last couple of days.
We hear it.
We see it.
But it is not here.
That could be good or bad, depending if you are dry and if the "storms" are harsh.

Have a wonderful day all.


----------



## Jeff

Good morning, everyone. It's 73 in the heart of Texas and shouldn't get too hot today for our family cookout. Have a good one.


----------



## Amy Corwin

Good morning--it's already 75 here! It's going to get way too hot for me.

Hope you have a great cookout, Jeff!
I love cookouts.


----------



## drenee

Currently 70 and only going to a mild 75.  Should be a nice day to do a few things in the garden and get some reading done sitting on the porch.  
Have a great Sunday, KB friends.
deb


----------



## crebel

Good Morning!  It is 62 her this morning on its way to a pleasant 72 - this weather is about as close to perfect as you can get for me.

My son (27) and 8 of his friends ended up camping in our backyard last night for their annual "guys" camping night out.  They got to some secluded cabin someone was going to let them use and decided Freddy Kreuger was surely waiting for them so asked if they could come here instead.  They have already cleaned up everything this morning and all stopped in to thank us for the great location.  Good bunch of young men.

Everyone have a safe and happy day!


----------



## Valmore Daniels

Good morning


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Good Morning

Warm and breezy in the desert today....Everyone have a restful Sunday.


----------



## Leslie

Good morning...late.

I'm late with my good morning because it is a dreary, cold rainy Sunday and I have my nose buried in a really, really good book which is the very best way to pass the time on a cold rainy day.

So!

L


----------



## drenee

Good Monday morning.  A chilly 49 this morning.  Another pleasant weather day expected. 
One short case this morning and I actually get to come back home this afternoon my days of being back up secretary on a daily basis are over. Woohoo. 
Have a great day, KB friends. 
deb


----------



## Margaret

Good morning, everyone!  This our last week of school before summer vacation.  Today is a clerical day for the faculty and the kids have off.  The weather should be bearable all week with highs around eighty.  Enjoy your Mondays!


----------



## Edward C. Patterson

Good morning. Two days off. Sleeping in.


----------



## Annalog

Good morning from southern Arizona. Hoping in vain for an early monsoon.

Have a great Monday.


----------



## Valmore Daniels

Good morning !


----------



## Amy Corwin

Good morning!
I'm so happy--we got rain last night! We've been having a terrible drought so I'm very, very relieved that we got *some* rain, even if it was under an inch. We also lost power, but it was only for a few hours and well worth the price.

Anyway, it's cooled off a little and maybe the rain will help save some of our dogwoods...


----------



## loonlover

Good morning all.  Another hot one here.

Hope everyone has a great day!


----------



## Jeff

Good morning, all. It's a pretty morning here. Have a good one.


----------



## crebel

Good Morning!  A cool early summer day here, only 60 degrees now on its way to 70, rain maybe later in the day.

Everyone have a safe and happy day.


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Good Morning all

Hope everyone is off to a good week


----------



## Leslie

Good morning,

The calendar says June, but it feels like April! 53 degrees and cloudy. 

Have a great Tuesday everyone...

L


----------



## Amy Corwin

It's a lovely 70 degrees here, although I expect it to get horribly hot later. But I sure love the mornings when they are lovely and cool!


----------



## Valmore Daniels

Good morning all


----------



## Jeff

It's 75 deep in the heart of Texas. Good morning, all.


----------



## Margaret

Good morning, everyone!  We have a beautiful, cool (highs in the seventies) day here outside of Philadelphia.  It is our last full day of school - time to wipe everything down and cover it up for the summer.  Enjoy your Tuesdays!


----------



## loonlover

Good morning all.  It will be another hot day for us.

Hope all have a good day.


----------



## drenee

Cool day for us as well.  Doctor appts. today. 
Enjoy your Tuesday. 
deb


----------



## crebel

Good Morning.  Today is rain, rain and more rain - I really wish we could send it where it is needed.

Everyone have a safe and happy day.


----------



## geoffthomas

Good Morning from Derwood, Maryland.
It is kind of cool this week.

Yesterday I was delayed getting to work because a woman got on the Metrorail and when the train got started shouted that she had a bomb in her bag and was going to punish "all of you" for what you did to "us".

So things were snarled for a couple of hours in the morning rush hour.

Welcome to the nation's capital.


Having a better start to today.


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Good Morning !


----------



## Leslie

I thought today was the 150th anniversary of Flag Day?

http://opinionator.blogs.nytimes.com/2011/06/13/unhappy-flag-day/?ref=opinion%2F%3Fsmid%3Dfb-disunion

L


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Leslie said:


> I thought today was the 150th anniversary of Flag Day?
> 
> http://opinionator.blogs.nytimes.com/2011/06/13/unhappy-flag-day/?ref=opinion%2F%3Fsmid%3Dfb-disunion
> 
> L


You are right, of course.....just thought that was a cool poster....
NC


----------



## loonlover

Good morning all.  Hot with a chance of thunderstorms today.

Surgery on my Achilles tendon is scheduled for 9 this morning.  I will be glad to get it over with and be on the way toward walking without pain in 2-3 months.

Hope everyone has a great day.  Mine will probably be a little foggy, depending on the drugs they give me.


----------



## tsilver

Good morning to you.
Good morning to you.
We're all in our places
with sunshiny faces.
Oh this is the way
to start a new day.
tra la la


----------



## drenee

LL, thinking of you this morning. 

52 this morning. Mid 70s expected today. J and I are going to visit the grandson's today. Youngest is 5 today. I asked him yesterday where he wanted to go to eat. Most 5 years old would say Chuckie Cheese or McDonalds. Caleb wants to go to Red Lobster. I'm not complaining, but I am surprised.  

Have a great Wednesday, KB friends. 
deb


----------



## Valmore Daniels

Good Morning


----------



## Amy Corwin

tsilver said:


> Good morning to you.
> Good morning to you.
> We're all in our places
> with sunshiny faces.
> Oh this is the way
> to start a new day.
> tra la la


This is so funny, every morning when I hop onto this thread to say good morning, this is EXACTLY the song that is repeating over and over again in my head until I say, "Good morning to you, too!" LOL

It's a WONDERFUL 65 degrees here and looks like a lovely day to be alive!


----------



## Annalog

Good morning from southern Arizona.

Thinking of you today, LL.

Wonderful day wishes for all.


----------



## Andra

Happy Wednesday Everyone.
The sunrise was beautiful when I was driving in this morning.  What a wonderful start to the day.
We are 79 and cloudy right now and should be getting close to triple digits this afternoon.
LL, hope your surgery goes well.
Have a great day!


----------



## Jeff

Good morning. It's already 80, deep in the heart of Texas. Good luck, LL.


----------



## Leslie

Good morning everyone,

Sunny and nice today, for a change.

Red Lobster, huh? We don't have any of those in Maine. We did, once, but it closed. I always liked the cheddar cheese biscuits.

Have a great day everyone!

L


----------



## Margaret

Good morning, everyone!  LL, I hope all goes well with your surgery.  Deb, enjoy your grandson and Red Lobster.  The weather in our area is still nice and sunny with highs in the low eighties.  We did get heavy rains last night, but our days have been beautiful - kind of like Camelot.
Enjoy your Wednesdays!


----------



## crebel

Good Morning!

Special good wishes and prayers for LL today.  I am glad there is finally light at the end of the tunnel for pain relief.

Deb, have fun with your GS.  Our DD (now 30) has been requesting (and receiving) lobster for birthday dinner since she was 3 years old.  We have spent lots of her birthdays at Red Lobster!

The storms here are on hiatus for a few days and now we are keeping an eye on rising rivers and streams.  Yesterday morning we had coffee by the "lake" around our house instead of the small creek (pronounced crick here) that is normally there.  On the bright side, there has been no water in the basement this year and the creek is within its banks today.

Everyone have a safe and happy day.


----------



## geoffthomas

It is 63 in Derwood, with a high expected of 80.
And it is also expected to be sunny all day.

I am keeping the veggies watered.


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Good Morning !

Headed into the upper 90's today in the desert.  No wind.
Need to do a grocery run today...out of essentials (read; cat food)


----------



## anne_holly

Well, I just missed this thread by one minute where I live, but it has to be morning some place.

So, good morning.


----------



## *DrDLN* (dr.s.dhillon)

Good morning everyone. It's slightly warm week in N. California. It had been quite cool so far.


----------



## Jeff

It'll be over one hundred in the heart of Texas today. Good morning, everyone.


----------



## Amy Corwin

It looks like rain. It smells like rain. And I sure hope we get some rain to save our dogwoods!
It's 70 degrees and supposed to get much, much hotter today (groan) but I'm still hoping for a few downpours.


----------



## Annalog

Good morning from southern Arizona. It is 65 F in Benson and 73 F in Tucson headed to a day that is over 100 F, sunny, and windy. Yesterday, while driving home, I saw smoke from two fires, one in the Chiricahua National Forest and one southwest of Sierra Vista but not the big fire. I keep hoping that the monsoon moisture will arrive weeks early.

Hope your Thursday is a great one.


----------



## anne_holly

mornin' *muttergrumble* where's coffee?

Slept for nearly 10 hours last night due to a raging head cold, and now I feel hungover.

It is disgustingly sunny and cheerful outside here in SW Ontario.


----------



## Andra

Good Morning!!
We have some cloudy skies this morning, but I think it's just teasing. 
I'm at a BlackBerry training session this morning and am probably heading to the Doctor's office for a sinus infection. 
Have a great day!!


----------



## kCopeseeley

Good morning!  It is going to be a beautiful day here in Northern California, my son slept in again, and I finished the first part of my next book.  Oh, and did I mention I'm making chocolate cupcakes today??  Today is going to be a good day!!!

-Kate


----------



## geoffthomas

Good Morning from Derwood, Maryland.
It is 66 with a high possible of 79.
And it has already "drizzled" and we may have heavy rain this pm.


----------



## crebel

Still morning here, so Good Morning!

Everyone have a safe and happy day.


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Good Morning All


----------



## Valmore Daniels

Morning!


----------



## tsilver

_Sing when the birds are waking
Sing in the morning light
Sing in the noontime's golden beams
Sing in the hush of night.

Sing when the heart is troubled
Sing when the hours are long
Sing when the storm clouds gather
Sweet is the voice of song.
_
A very good morning to all!


----------



## Leslie

Happy Friday everyone,

Sunny and warm here in southern Maine today. Have a great day!

L


----------



## Jeff

Good morning, everyone. It's already too hot to work outside. Hope everyone is happy and healthy today.


----------



## loonlover

Good morning all.

I hobbled out to the living room earlier today than I made it yesterday.  I'll never be very graceful on crutches, but I am managing.

Hope all have a great start to the weekend.


----------



## crebel

tsilver said:


> _Sing when the birds are waking
> Sing in the morning light
> Sing in the noontime's golden beams
> Sing in the hush of night.
> 
> Sing when the heart is troubled
> Sing when the hours are long
> Sing when the storm clouds gather
> Sweet is the voice of song.
> _
> A very good morning to all!


What a nice good morning. Thanks, tsilver.

A less poetic good morning to everyone from me. Have a safe and happy day!


----------



## geoffthomas

Good Morning from the Nation's Capital.
It is 60 something now and it will go up into the 80s.
And we probably will have some rain this afternoon/evening.

and more drama in the area this am:

A suspicious item found inside a vehicle near the Pentagon has been "disrupted" and "rendered safe," a law enforcement official has told CBS News

So, of course, all the highways nearby were closed for a while. Only way into the Pentagon was by way of Metrorail. I work "nearby" so I got through on Metro but people driving into all kinds of places were "delayed".

I bet your morning was more "boring", huh?


----------



## spotsmom

Beautiful morning!  A brisk 32 when I arose, but the sun is up and the sky is blue.

Drove in to work early to stop at a store, parked, got ready to get out, noticed I had forgotten my wallet.  Groan... 

Hope your day starts better than mine!  But, it's Friday!!!


----------



## Andra

Happy Friday!
I'm dragging this morning due to the midnight premiere of the Green Lantern.  But I enjoyed the movie.


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Good Morning

77 and breezy in the desert....headed to a organ recital in Death Valley tonight......should be a wonderful evening.


----------



## Margaret

Good morning afternoon. everyone! This is the first day of my summer vacation. I went out to braekfast with friends and then bought a new trash can for my kitchen - an exciting way to start the summer. The temperature is only in the low eighties here, but the humidity must be high, because it is very sticky. Rnjoy your Fridays!


----------



## Margaret

Good morning, everyone!  We have a beautiful, cool morning here outside of Philadelphia, but the hot weather is expected to come back by this afternoon.  It may be time to close the house up and put on the air conditioning again.  I am the only one awake here, so I am going to make some coffee and read out on the back patio.  Enjoy your Saturdays!


----------



## Jeff

Good morning, everyone. The temperature in the heart of Texas is 77, going toward 101. Have a good one.


----------



## 25803

Good morning from sunny Florida!

It's already 80 degrees here, with an expected high in the low 90's.  But it is gorgeous and beautiful right now and I'm feeling especially chipper!

Have a great day, all!


----------



## crebel

Good Morning.  It is a cloudy and humid here today, probably more rain. I'm enjoying a cup of tea with my sister and will be heading home later this afternoon.

Everyone have a safe and happy day.


----------



## Amy Corwin

Good morning! It's already 76 degrees and looks like it will be a scorcer, but I'm hoping to get some writing done today so I don't mind.


----------



## Sean Sweeney

Morning! Crazy weather patterns lately. Going to do some writing as soon as I finish this cup of coffee.


----------



## loonlover

Good morning all.  81 going to 95 today.  Since I'm mostly staying inside I really don't notice what the temps are.

Hope everyone has a great Saturday.  Stay cool.


----------



## Elmore Hammes

Good morning, everyone. A rainy day in central Indiana, heading up to the mid-80's. That should help keep me inside so I can get some editing done on a work-in-progress! Have a great day.
Elmore


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Good Morning All

Have a Great Weekend !


----------



## drenee

Good morning.  Currently 73 and the sun is shining.  I have the doors and windows up listening to the birds.  
I have decided to move in with the fiance.  We've been working on painting the back bedroom, which is now done, and I guess I need to put it back together today and maybe bring a load of stuff down from my apartment.  
Have a great Saturday, KB friends.
deb


----------



## Andra

Good Morning!
It's 83 already so it's going to be another hot day. I can't believe that it's not technically summer yet. 
I've been to Zumba this morning and got a private class. So we really worked on a couple of sections where I've been having problems keeping up. 
Tonight I have a surprise date planned for DH. I'll tell you about it tomorrow. Hope you all have a great day!


----------



## drenee

Ohhh, can't wait to hear about it tomorrow, Andra.
deb


----------



## Carol (was Dara)

Good morning world! I was up til 5 am reading a biography about Queen Victoria, so I have a good excuse for sleeping in.


----------



## Vegas_Asian

Just woke up to an amazon gift card in my email. 75 bucks. I have been comparing prices and reviews between my phone, itouch, and netbook on various items


----------



## drenee

Nice way to wake up, VA.  Have fun shopping.
deb


----------



## oxymoron

Ahh, Sunday and the sun is out again.  What a great way to start another winters day.  Much better than yesterday when I forgot to turn my weekday 5am alarm off.  Was out of bed and looking for slippers (in the dark) before my wife asked "where are you going, it's Saturday"  Lucky she woke, really, else I would have been on the road wondering where all the traffic was!  LOL

Brad.


----------



## drenee

Welcome to KB, Brad, and welcome to the Good Morning thread.  
Enjoy your day.
deb


----------



## crebel

Good Morning!  Happy Father's Day to all the Dads.

Still overcast and muggy here.  Everybody have safe and happy day.


----------



## drenee

Good Sunday morning.  70 degrees out this morning with rain and storms in the area.  
High of 84 expected today.  
deb


----------



## Leslie

Good morning,

It's an absolutely perfect day here in southern Maine. Happy Father's Day to all the dads!

L


----------



## Jeff

Good morning and happy Fathers' Day to all you fathers. It's a beautiful morning in the heart of Texas, but will soon be too hot to stay outside.


----------



## drenee

Oh yeah, Happy Father's Day.  I completely forgot.  
*Off to call my dad and son*
deb


----------



## loonlover

Good morning everybody.  It will be 99 here today.  Maybe I don't mind not being able to get outside easily.

Happy Father's Day to all the fathers here.  Everyone else have a great day also.


----------



## Margaret

Good morning, everyone and Happy Fathers' Day to all of the dads.  It is sunny right now, but we may get some rain this afternoon.  Four of my kids are coming over today to cook dinner for their Dad.  It is nice that they are all finally old enough to do the cooking and even bring the food.  It should be a great day for us.  Enjoy yours!


----------



## Valmore Daniels

Morning


----------



## tsilver

Good morning all and a special salute to the dads.


----------



## Vegas_Asian

Today 's fathers day and my birthday. Dad worked the graveyard shift last night and got home at five am. About to get him up te wish him a happy fathers day and get revenge for all the times he messed with me when was trying to sleep. Too tall to jump on the bed. Resorting to sitting next to him making my lab beg for treats which includes high pitched whining and barking. **evil laugh**
Sent from my Desire HD using Tapatalk


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Happy Father's Day to all you Dads !!


----------



## Sean Sweeney

Good morning everyone! I'm first today, wow. The sun is just peeking over the eastern horizon, and it's looking like it'll be a gorgeous day here in north central Massachusetts. It's a balmy 53 degrees right now... I went out to check my garden a little over an hour ago, and my tomatoes were wearing coats. Hand to God.

We're supposed to see a high of 83 today. Perfect. I'm covering a Cal Ripken championship game tonight; it should be a fun day. Having a little coffee now before I jump into my morning wordage.

Hope everyone has an absolutely fantastic day.


----------



## Margaret

Good morning, everyone!  I have a technology workshop for the next four days - not the way I would choose to spend the first few days of summer vacation, but as the song says, you can't always get what you want.  I will get an I-pad for attending, so that is something to look forward to.  I just hope the workshop has some practical ideas that actually can be used with my students.  We shall see.  Enjoy your Mondays!


----------



## tsilver

Good Monday Folks.


----------



## Amy Corwin

Good morning! I have a meeting in two minutes, so I have to be quick 
It's a lovely day although it promises to be very hot since it's already nearly 80 degrees!

But looks like we have a new crop of tomatoes so it's time to make some sauce to freeze!.


----------



## Valmore Daniels

Good Morning


----------



## Andra

Happy Monday!
I hope everyone has a wonderful day.
So I took DH out for a mystery date Saturday. We had dinner @Zax, saw the comedy show _Defending the Caveman_, then had gelato @Teo afterwards. It was a great adventure - both of us had fun.
But it was VERY difficult to keep a secret from him. I don't think I could have pulled it off if I had made the plans sooner.


----------



## Jeff

Good morning from the very windy heart of Texas.


----------



## geoffthomas

Good Morning from Maryland.
It is 64 with a high expected of 79.
It will apparently kinda rain most of the day and finally get sunny near dinner time.

Have a wonderful time with your day.


----------



## crebel

Good Morning.  Hmm, the Iowa weather sounds suspiciously like the Maryland weather!

I hope everyone has a great start to their week, and a safe a happy day.


----------



## drenee

Good morning, KB friends.  
Holiday for state workers today.  WV became a state on this day in 1863.  
Cloudy and storms brewing in the area today.  
deb


----------



## loonlover

Good morning all.  Almost posted while it was still morning, but the dogs decided they wanted out at 11:58.  And it takes me a little more time to go to the door and back than it used to.  LOL

Hope your Monday is going well.


----------



## Annalog

Good morning from southern Arizona. Sunny, 100+ F, but a little less windy. Wishing that monsoon would arrive early but it looks to be at least a week away. At least the winds were slower yesterday.

Be safe and have a wonderful day.


----------



## Andra

Good Morning.
We have cloudy skies this morning and there is a chance for scattered thunderstorms later today and into tomorrow.  I hope we get some rain.  We really need it.
I don't have anything clever to say this morning - I'm in a weird mood.  I am moving cubicles at work and starting packing things up yesterday.  I have been in this space for around 10 years and it's stuffed!  I've never liked sitting here since I am right near the men's room, the fridge, the microwave and a conference room.  So why does packing make me depressed?  I suspect it's because part of my head is thinking that this is a way to get me to weed out my stuff so when I find out that my position has been part of the RIF I won't have as much to move  Like I said - weird mood.
I hope it goes away soon...
I hope all of you have a great day.


----------



## Amy Corwin

Southeastern North Carolina is in for a hot, hot day. I'm hunkering down inside and hoping for the best!
Right now, it's 75 degrees and sunny, so at leats it's starting out nice.


----------



## Jeff

Happy Summer Solstice and good morning. It's 81 in the heart of Texas. Should stay a bit below 1000 today.


----------



## crebel

Good Morning.  Weather continues to be muggy here with more rain expected.

Everyone have a safe and happy day.


----------



## Daniel Arenson

Morning everyone!


----------



## loonlover

Good morning all.  It is 81 here going to 90 with a chance of thunderstorms.  At the moment radar is showing most of the storms will stay to the south of us.

I will be going to the podiatrist today to get my stitches out and a different cast put on.  Then it will be another 5 weeks of non-weight bearing inactivity before I get to test it out.

Hope everyone has a great day.


----------



## geoffthomas

Good Morning from Derwood, Maryland.
It is 65ish again and will reach 83 with chance of rain all day.
It is expected to be a bit warmer in the Nation's Capital.

Be sure.....


----------



## Valmore Daniels

Morning


----------



## Margaret

Good morning, everyone!  It is raining outside this morning. I have two and a half days left of this tech workshop, and while I am learning some good things that I actually will use, I will be happy when it is over.  My morning commute is usually about five minutes long (I am spoiled with that.)  This week I have been driving an hour and a half in rush hour traffic on heavily traveled roads. I am tired before the day really begins. I have a true respect for those of you who do this every day.  Enjoy your Wednesdays!


----------



## geoffthomas

Good Morning from Derwood, Maryland.
It is 70 now and it is expected to go up to 86 later.
And we have a chance of scattered showers all day.
Warm - humid.

Stay cool and dry, if you can.


----------



## Amy Corwin

The weather map has rain all over the place, except where we live!
It's 73 and supposed to really get hot. Even the dogs want to stay inside with us--but I sort of like that.


----------



## Valmore Daniels

Morning


----------



## Andra

Happy Wednesday!
It's a muggy 70 degrees here, but I'm not complaining.  We got RAIN last night.  It definitely wasn't enough to break the drought, but it was a start.  We have scattered showers in the forecast today and I'll even give up kayaking tonight to have more rain.
My weird mood is gone - thank goodness!  That was exhausting!
Have a great day!


----------



## Jeff

Good morning, all. A little to the north of Andra, we got fierce winds along with the rain.


----------



## Leslie

Good morning,

69 degrees and sort of muggy this morning. Have a great day, everyone!

L


----------



## sinclairbrowning

Good morning from our ranch in the Sandhills of Nebraska.  After 2 days of rain (yippee) this morning is sunny, 57 degrees with a slight breeze.

Life is good.  May today be wonderful for all of you.


----------



## loonlover

Good morning all.  It is 80 and muggy here.  Still a chance of thunderstorms throughout the day.

Welcome, Sinclair to the board and to this thread.

Haircuts on the agenda today.  After the post-op visit to the doctor yesterday, I got a kneeling walker to use.  That will make it much easier to get in to the barber shop.

Hope all have a good day.


----------



## tsilver

Happy Hump Day from Decatur GA


----------



## crebel

Sneaking in under the wire to say good morning!  It is cooler and overcast here today.

The rain/heat/rain/heat/rain cycle has brought out tons of bugs this year .  I went to the Dr. yesterday because I was having a severe reaction to some sort of bites - turns out it was a spider !  Yes, I will be paranoid now.  Had two steroid shots and the itching, welts, etc. are much better today.  How can you get bit a dozen times by a spider and never see or feel anything?

Everyone have a SAFE and happy day!


----------



## drenee

Not morning, but the first time I've had to get on the computer today.
We've had a couple of really hot days, and yesterday we had some rough storms in the evening.  Same thing predicted for today.  
Hope everyone is having a good week.
deb


----------



## Carol (was Dara)

Good morning KBers!


----------



## Margaret

Good morning, everyone!  Welcome to Sinclair!  Andra, I am happy to hear that you are feeling better.  We will be having another rainy and humid day today in the Philadelphia area.  Today is the day we present the projects we having been creating during the workshop I am attending.  I made a commercial for the Kindle using a green screen.  It is pretty silly, but I think I am learning the process and that is the important thing.  Enjoy your Thursdays!


----------



## tsilver

Happy Thursday all.  Good morning.


----------



## Amy Corwin

Good morning!
We had rain last night so I'm very happy!
It's hot now and going to be hotter, but at least my garden is happier. And our hummingbirds are back in full force. It was a riot to see them when the rain started last night. They would hover at the edge of the porch to catch the rain and take little showers before settling down on the feeders to shake off, fluff their feathers, and feed.

Small things amuse me, I'm afraid.


----------



## Andra

Good Morning!  It's almost the weekend - yay!!!
I have no idea what the weather is going to do and I suspect that the weatherpeople don't either.  However, it's 75 and cloudy right now.  The sunrise was really pretty on the drive in this morning.
I'm really excited that the Harry Potter e-books will be available before the end of the year!  And I got my office mostly packed up yesterday!  So the end of the week is looking much better than the beginning 
Have a great day friends.


----------



## Elmore Hammes

Good morning, all. A milder day in central Indiana, with temps in the 60's heading to the low 70's due to clouds and rain - the kind of day that lets me get work done inside! Have a great day.
Elmore


----------



## Jeff

Good morning, everyone. It's a pretty day in the heart of Texas. Hope everyone has a safe and prosperous day.


----------



## Allie Beck

Rain, rain and more rain here. So much rain it will ruin our plan to go to the beach this weekend


----------



## geoffthomas

It is another day today just like yesterday.
starting out in the high 70s with highs in the low 90s and 30-50% chance of scattered showers all day.  Warm and humid.
It will be hot and humid come the end of July.

Just sayin.....


----------



## Leslie

Good morning,

60s and dreary this morning. Rain is expected.

Have a good Thursday everyone!

L


----------



## loonlover

Good morning.  It is sunny and will be hot again today.  Thunderstorms are not predicted today so we will probably have some.

Enjoy your Thursday!


----------



## Valmore Daniels

Morning - bright and sunny day here - yay!


----------



## *DrDLN* (dr.s.dhillon)

Good morning you all. The summer is finally here in Northern California.


----------



## Robert Clear

Technically it's evening here in London, but Good Morning to those of you who are still enjoying the sun. I'll be living vicariously through you until the British weather picks up a bit. Just so you know.


----------



## geoffthomas

Good Morning.
It is 72 in Derwood Maryland.
With an expected high of 84 on a partly cloudy Friday.

If you visit the Nation's Capital please do yourself a favor and avoid public transportation during the rush hours.
Just sayin......


----------



## Jeff

Good morning from deep in the heart of Texas where it's currently 75 and shouldn't get too hot today.


----------



## loonlover

Good morning.  It is currently 78 going to 95 with some light rain in the area, just not at my house.

Intinst got off work at midnight last night and has to be back at 11AM today so they can have a meeting with both shifts and serve them lunch.  He'd rather they skip serving lunch and only bring them in an hour early.  Such is life.  The one's doing the scheduling like this don't work the night shift - they're sleep patterns don't get disturbed.

Hope all have a great beginning to their weekend.


----------



## Andra

It's Friday!!!!
I am glad this week is almost over. I've had some good things happen, but more bad things than usual.
[rant on]
Now I am fighting with Dell over the cracked LCD on my Streak phone. It was fine. I put it in my purse. I took it out. The LCD has a crack in it. Dell says that is not warranty. I say that I didn't do anything to it - it just cracked. I paid full price for it when it first came out so I've had it since the middle of last August. They will replace it for $250 which seems high to me since the blasted phone was in the $5-600 range when I got it.
And I'm halfway through a 2-year contract so I'm not sure that AT&T will do anything either.
[rant off]
It's 75 and sunny - should be a lovely day.


----------



## sinclairbrowning

Thanks for all the warm welcomes.

Here in the Sandhills of Nebraska we're a bit overcast today but 78 degrees.  We've had 4" of rain in the past 2 weeks so the pastures are lush and green.

Had a momma raccoon at the bird feeders this a.m.  Hopefully she'll bring the kids by for a visit.


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Good Morning

Hope everyone is set up for a fun, relaxing weekend !


----------



## Margaret

Good morning, everyone!  It is foggy outside and we are expecting another humid day with thunderstorms throughout.  Time to stay inside and get to know my new iPad.  Enjoy your Saturdays!


----------



## tsilver

Good morning.


----------



## drenee

Good morning.  A lovely 63 this morning. We have the grandsons this weekend. They caught 3 bass and thier first fireflies last night.  Swimming and fishing today, and a cookout.  
Hope everyone has a pleasant day. 
deb


----------



## Amy Corwin

It's already 77 degrees, so I'm getting out to water and weed before it becomes too horrible for words !

Hope everyone has a wonderful weekend and has the opportunity to enjoy themselves.


----------



## geoffthomas

Good Morning from Maryland.
Busy Saturday, as always.

See ya....


----------



## loonlover

Good morning.  It is 77 going to 97 today.

Hope all have a great Saturday.


----------



## Jeff

Good morning, everyone. Saturday is usually my lawn mowing day, but my fence is being held up with nylon straps so I'll have to skip mowing until I can get it repaired. Think I'll use the "spare" time to read.


----------



## Andra

Good Morning!
I'm sitting in Smokey Mo's BBQ waiting for breakfast tacos It smells great in here. 
We saw X-Men: First Class last night. We both enjoyed it. 
Today we head for Abilene to see Jeff Dunham perform. The plan is to stop at my favorite German restaurant in Lampasas for lunch. 
Then on the back tomorrow we will detour through Dublin to replenish our Dr Pepper stash. Have a Great Weekend!


----------



## Margaret

Good morning, everyone!  It looks as if we are going to havea beautiful early summer day here in the Philadelphia area - sunny with highs in the low eighties.  I am going o pick my Mom up and take her to lunch and hopefully find someplace with wheelchair access where we can take a walk and look at the flowers.  Enjoy your Sundays!


----------



## Leslie

Good morning,

They say it is supposed to be sunny here in southern Maine today, but that hasn't happened, yet.

L


----------



## geoffthomas

Good Morning from the Mid-Atlantic.
It is 67 now with a high expected of 83 - sunny.

Have a good Sunday.


----------



## Jeff

Good morning from deep in the heart of Texas. 79 and cloudy here. Have a great Sunday.


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Good Morning All

headed to mid 90's in the desert today...

Hope everyone is having a relaxing Sunday


----------



## Leslie

Good morning from my porch, where we are having a beautiful summer morning. 

L


----------



## Sean Sweeney

Morning. I'm cranky today.


----------



## Margaret

Good morning, everyone!  Come on, Sean, crank those crankies out.  We have sunny, warmish, nice weather here.  Enjoy your Mondays!


----------



## Sean Sweeney

Margaret said:


> Good morning, everyone! Come on, Sean, crank those crankies out. We have sunny, warmish, nice weather here. Enjoy your Mondays!


Blah.


----------



## Valmore Daniels

Good Morning


----------



## Amy Corwin

Good Morning from lovely North Carolina!
It's 74 degrees and sunny as all get out.


----------



## Jeff

Good morning from deep in the heart of Texas. Nothing special happening here. Have a great Monday.


----------



## loonlover

Good morning all.  Another hot day on tap.

I plan on taking it easy today.

Hope everyone has a great Monday.


----------



## tsilver

Good morning all.  Have a good week.


----------



## geoffthomas

Good Morning from Crystal City, VA. (Arlington to some of you).
Yeah sometimes I don't get to this until I get to work (don't tell anyone).
It is 67ish, going up to 82 with overcast some and it was sprinkling when I drove to the MetroRail station.

Let's have some fun this week!


----------



## Andra

Morning All...
I'm kinda with Sean today - got the crankies when I got to work and started having Monday-type things happen.  It's just little stuff but it's starting to stack up.  I'm going to get up a take a walk around the building.  Maybe things will get better (or I'll have a better attitude) when I get back.

We did have a awesome weekend and I'm trying to hang on to that, but it's slipping...


----------



## *DrDLN* (dr.s.dhillon)

Good morning everyone. It is nice warm day. Summer is here in N. California.


----------



## Carol (was Dara)

As usual, I don't make it to the good morning thread until late afternoon.


----------



## Margaret

Good morning, everyone!  Warm and sticky here with a chance of afternoon thunderstorms.  Enjoy your Tuesdays!


----------



## geoffthomas

Good Morning from Maryland.
It is 70 with a high later of 87.
Rain possible all day.

Enjoy the wonderful weather.


----------



## Amy Corwin

We got rain last night! We really needed it, too. And last evening we saw a pair of Prothonotary Warblers down by the pond--I was thrilled!

It's 77 degrees and bound to be a hot/humid day.


----------



## Valmore Daniels

Morning


----------



## Jeff

Good morning. It's 77, deep in the heart of Texas. Hope everyone has a terrific day.


----------



## Andra

Good Morning!
It's 79 degrees here and it looks like it's going to be another hot day.
DH and I went to the AT&T store last night to look at phones.  Once we were there, it was a clear choice for the new ones - so we each ended up with a Samsung Infuse.  Now to spend several weeks personalizing it


----------



## loonlover

Good morning.  

A thunderstorm warning in progress, but on radar it looks like it is all to the north of us.  I'm not becoming a fan of the weather radio, though, as being rudely awakened early in the morning when the info does not apply to your county is not very enjoyable.  Especially when you are not able to get to it very quickly due to foot in a cast.  We could use the rain, however.

Hope everyone has a good day.


----------



## drenee

LL, dear fiance bought a weather radios recently.  He decided to program it for many of the counties west of us (and didn't tell me) since we normally get storms from that direction.  Sooooo.....the darn thing goes off every few minutes alerting us to the storm moving into a new county.  He also decided to place it in the bedroom across the hall, in a far corner, and then pile the room full of various items from the back bedroom so we could paint.  Believe me, I was not calling him dear anything after climbing over piles to stop the noise.  
deb


----------



## *DrDLN* (dr.s.dhillon)

Good morning you all. It is strange to have that much rain at this time in N.California.


----------



## Sean Sweeney

Morning! Coffee and galleys today. Already went out to check my garden; I have new tomatoes coming in. Wooohooo!


----------



## Margaret

Good morning, everyone!  I am having breakfast out on my patio and enjoying the sunshine. Have a great Wednesday!


----------



## Amy Corwin

Overcast, hot and muggy, but since I'm stuck indoors working--I'm okay with that. 

Looking forward to the weekend and my week off next week! Off to the beach!


----------



## Leslie

Good morning, 

Kind of foggy and blah here this morning. Not a beach day, that's for sure!

Have a great Wednesday everyone...

L


----------



## Liv James

Good morning, everyone! I'm back at work after a week at the beach. Every time I catch sight of my suntan I pretend I'm in my beach chair with the water lapping at my toes.


----------



## Jeff

Good morning from deep in the heart of Texas. Should be 100 here today. Stay cool where ever you are.


----------



## Andra

Good (ouch) Morning!
It's 75 already and I'm too chicken to look at the weather, but I suspect that our temps will probably match Jeff's by the end of the day.
I'm very sore today because we did some new dance stuff on Monday and then I started back on the treadmill again yesterday.  This morning I barely lasted 10 minutes.  You think I'd learn to stick with the exercise once I get going because starting up again is difficult, but NOOOO...


----------



## loonlover

Good morning all.  It will be much warmer today (94) than it was yesterday.  The 1 1/4 inches of rain we received yesterday kept the temperatures down quite a bit.  I don't know if that will be enough rain to allow the burn ban to be lifted or not.  It will be a much quieter Fourth around here if the burn ban stays in effect.

Not anything specific on the agenda - just sitting around, hopefully healing a bit each day.  

Hope everyone has a great day!


----------



## geoffthomas

Good Morning from MD.
70 now 82 maybe - sunny.

Jeff find some shade.


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Good Morning from a hot and windy desert !!


----------



## Leslie

Good morning everyone,

Welcome to the last day of June. Boy did this month fly by!

Have a great day my friends...

L


----------



## Margaret

Good morning, everyone!  Leslie, you are correct.  This month did fly by.  It is hard to believe that we are coming up on the July fourth weekend.  The summer always seems to go by very quickly once we get there.  I am going on a lunchtime cruise of the Delaware River today.  The weather looks as though it will be cooperating, so it should be fun.  Enjoy your Thursdays!


----------



## geoffthomas

Good Morning.
In MD it is 63.
High expected of 82.
sunny.
Nice Thursday.

Enjoy.


----------



## Valmore Daniels

Good morning


----------



## Amy Corwin

Good morning! It's a lover-ly day here at 75 degrees and sunny. I have only two more days of work before I head off on vacation! Singing like a madwoman!


----------



## Margaret

Amy - have fun!!


----------



## Andra

Good Morning!
Today is the last day that I have to work this week, so that's great!
I have a lot of bills to pay and errands to run tomorrow so I can't be a total bum, but I can probably sleep in a little bit.
Weather report: It's Texas - it's the end of June - it's hot.
Hope you all have a great day.


----------



## Amy Corwin

Margaret said:


> Amy - have fun!!


Thank you so much! I will--I'm so excited to be getting away for a few days that I can hardly stand it!


----------



## loonlover

Good morning all.  Another hot one here in central Arkansas.

Doctor's appointment this morning to remove the stitches and put another cast on.  Hopefully July goes as fast as June did as I have another 4 weeks of non-weight bearing on the left foot to go.  I don't see how I would have made it without the kneeling walker.

Amy, enjoy your vacation.  Everybody have a great day.


----------



## Annalog

Good morning from southern Arizona. Clear skies this morning after a wonderful rain last night! When there was a shrt shower yesterday, nearly everyone in the office rushed to the windows or outside to see the rain. The rain at our house last night was perfect; there was enough rain to dampen the ground over 1/2 inch deep but not enough to produce runoff except from the roof. I could still see the impressions made by the raindrops. Happy day!

Hope your day is joyful.


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Good Morning...nice day today in the desert....90's no wind.


----------



## Margaret

Good morning, everone!  Happy July!  It is sunny and warm here outside of Philadelphia.  I am having breakfast with some friends and then I am off to have it out with Barnes and Nobles' customer service department.  I have a seven hundred dollar gift card from a book fair we held and I have been trying for over a month to place an order on line with them.  I typed in the titles of over fifty books, talked to numerous people on the phone, changed settings on my computer (at their advice), and still my order will not go through. Today I will try settling it face to face. I was hoping to avoid a trip to the store.  It isn't far, but an order this long takes forever, and I have found that the salespeople there don't like to deal with one customer for major amounts of time.  Well they will be dealing with me today.  Please wish me luck.  Enjoy your Fridays!


----------



## geoffthomas

Good Morning from Derwood, Maryland.
It is 63 now with an expected high of 84.
It should be nice and sunny all day.

A nice start to the Independence Day weekend.


----------



## crebel

Good Morning.  Hot and humid here.  Yesterday temps were in the 90s with heat index of 107.  Today is supposed to be worse  

We leave tomorrow for a week-long meeting in Orlando.  There will be little time for "fun", but I do look forward to spending time with friends from the organization we only see this once a year.  I'm not sure how often I will get my KB fix until the 8th  .

Everyone have a safe and happy day, week, and holiday  .


----------



## Amy Corwin

Hot and dry and the air is filled with smoke from the fires burning around here.  I'm just glad I'll be going on vacation where I (hope) the air will be a little clearer. At least the fires are not anywhere near anyone's house even though it "smells" like they are!


----------



## geoffthomas

Hey - we flipped over 15,000 posts on this thread on Thursday.
Andra made the post.

WooHoo.

Not that we are in a contest, but it is nonetheless exciting.


----------



## loonlover

Good morning.  Another hot day in store.

Slept until 9 this morning, but since Intinst didn't make it to bed until 4, that means less chance I'll disturb him too early.

Margaret, good luck with B&N.

Amy, have a lovely time reading at the beach.

Chris, have a great trip and stay safe.

Everyone enjoy the day and, for those who have a 3 day weekend ahead, enjoy the holiday weekend.


----------



## Margaret

Just checking in to say customer service at B&N did resubmit my order and got me the.com price for the books I needed. The girl there was very gracious and helpful. However, I spent another hour there on top of all of the time I spent trying to place the order on line, and I will still have to go back to the store to pick the order up. I will not be ordering from B&N.com any time soon and I (really the school)still have almost five hundred dollars left on the gift card.  Sorry for the rant!


----------



## Brem

Good morning everyone. This might be a little late on my end, but I'm sure some of you are just getting up. Have a good one!


----------



## Valmore Daniels

Morning


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Good Morning !!  Gasp...July already !!


----------



## *Sandy Harper*

Good morning everyone. Have a wonderful day.


----------



## Leslie

Good early evening everyone...yes, I know it's not morning.

I've spent the past week consumed with writing and submitting a federal grant. Anyone here ever go through that process? It's a ton of work. I'm actually pretty good at it but it's still a lot of work. Anyway, my collaborator and I finished the thing and had it submitted through grants.gov at 12:07 pm today, 7 hours and 53 minutes ahead of the deadline. I suspect there are unfortunate folks who are still trying to get their applications in right now but I'm at home and relaxing on my porch.   Lucky me!

For anyone who's interested, it's the Ryan White Early Intervention Services Grant for HIV/AIDs. We've had funding since 1999 but this is a new project grant (not a continuation) so always a little nerve wracking. Keep your fingers crossed.

L


----------



## Margaret

Good morning, everyone!  I am keeping my fingers and toes crossed for you, Leslie.  It sounds like a cause worth funding.  My holiday weekend will be a quiet one.  Both of my daughters are away - one up the mountains, the other down the shore.  I am looking forward to a few days with nothing special to do.  That is a luxury for me.  Enjoy your Saturday and your weekend!


----------



## geoffthomas

Good Morning.
69 -87, sunny.
Here in Derwood.

Have a great day.


----------



## Leslie

Good morning everyone,

It's a beautiful day here on the porch. I've just had a delicious breakfast croissant and cup of coffee. I think I am going to head downtown to buy a mess of paint (we're having the house painted) and then kick back and enjoy my birthday.

Have a great day K-boards friends!

L


----------



## Annalog

Good morning from southern Arizona. My mom, my sister, and I will be driving to Phoenix this morning, spending the day there shopping and visiting family, and then driving back to Tucson. I will then be driving home to Benson. Predicted highs for today are 117 F for Phoenix, 111 F for Tucson, and 104 F for Benson. I will be leaving my K2 at home so it will not get overheated. 

Enjoy your Saturday.


----------



## Elmore Hammes

Good morning, everyone. Going to be a warmer day in central Indiana - low 90's and humid, from the feel of it when I walked out to get my newspaper this morning. After a busy week, a more relaxing day today with a little editing and some quality time letting my cat chase a string. Have a great day!
Elmore


----------



## loonlover

Good morning all.  It is supposed to be 97 and sunny today.

Nothing special in the works.  Intinst is working tonight so I'll just be sitting around watching the healing process, I guess.  It really wouldn't be much different if he were home  since I'm not at all mobile right now.

Hope everyone enjoys their Saturday.


----------



## geoffthomas

LoonLover, tell IntInst that I am going to work for both of us.
I have a 25' tall apple tree that I will take down and chipper/shred today.
Lots of heavy yard cleanup this weekend.


----------



## tsilver

It's a hap hap happy day
Toodle oodle oodle aye
The sun shines bright
Everything's alright
It's a hap hap happy day!

Good morning all.  Have a great day.


----------



## Andra

Good Morning!
I am writing checks so I can run errands before the banks close.
Also on tap for the weekend: getting mostly packed for our trip to Wisconsin this week, dinner at a fondue place with friends on Sunday and BBQ with family on Monday.
Have a great weekend!


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Good Morning

Hope everyone is set for a fun and safe holiday weekend !!


----------



## geoffthomas

Good Morning from Derwood, MD.
It is 72 with an expected high of 86.
Kinda humid because it rained during the night.
More rain possible today.

But I have work to do - between the rain drops, if necessary.


----------



## Richardcrasta

Morning, Evening, I've lost track.

But Good morning to you all from Phnom Penh, where I hang out and write I await a big check from Amazon and a ticket to New York.


----------



## loonlover

Good morning all.  Another high of 97 predicted with a 20% chance of thunderstorms.  A typical forecast for this time of year.

A trip to the grocery store is necessary today.  Intinst still may have to work so that may be the only thing that gets done.

Hope all enjoy the day!


----------



## JennaAnderson

loonlover said:


> Good morning all. Another high of 97 predicted with a 20% chance of thunderstorms. A typical forecast for this time of year.
> 
> A trip to the grocery store is necessary today. Intinst still may have to work so that may be the only thing that gets done.
> 
> Hope all enjoy the day!


I was going to go to the grocery store today, but... we have leftovers to eat up. That's a good excuse, right?

Also - news flash. I decided not to put sugar in my coffee this morning and I didn't even miss it. Jeez. I could have been cutting calories for decades. Who knew?

Have a great day everyone. 

Jenna


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Good Morning

It is a deliciously cloudy day in the desert....
Hope everyone is having a good weekend !


----------



## Margaret

Good morning and Happy Fourth of July!  It is sunny and warm here outside of Philadelphia.  Enjoy your day!


----------



## Leslie

Good morning from Maine where it is foggy and not so nice for July 4th.

Have a great holiday everyone!

L


----------



## mlewis78

Good Morning, and Happy Independence Day.  It's 72 here now, but I heard that it may go up to 90.


----------



## loonlover

Good morning.  81 going to 97 with a 30% chance of thunderstorms.

Hope everyone has a great day even if it isn't a holiday for you.  For those celebrating the day, please have a safe 4th of July.


----------



## geoffthomas

Good Morning.
It is always wonderful to celebrate Independence Day.
It rained hard in the Nation's Capital last night. 
Drove people off the mall who were there for the "practice session".
Tonight concert and fireworks, rain or no.

Have a wonderful day.


----------



## geoffthomas

Good Morning on a nice Tuesday from Derwood, Maryland.
It is 71 now with an expected high of 88 and sunny all day.
After three days of sweating in the sun, I will be very glad to go to work today.

Have a wonderful day today.


----------



## Valmore Daniels

Morning.


----------



## Leslie

Good morning,

Sunny this morning with a high of 85 expected. Have a great Tuesday, everyone!

L


----------



## tsilver

Oh what a beautiful morning
Oh what a beautiful day!
I have a beautiful feeling
Everything's going my way!

Have a wonderful Tuesday everyone


----------



## loonlover

Good morning all.  It will be warm here again today.  We didn't get any rain yesterday, but the clouds came close enough to provide a cooling breeze toward the end of the afternoon.

Hope everyone has a great Tuesday.


----------



## Margaret

Good morning, everyone!  Thanks for the serenade, tsilver.  I am humming as I type.  It is a warm sunny day here in the Philadelphia area.  The humidity is nice and low though.  I am going to lunch at a marina/restaurant on the Delaware River, one of my favorite summer places to be.  Enjoy your Tuesdays!


----------



## Annalog

Good morning from southern Arizona. Sunny and 75% humidity with 40% chance of rain. Thundershowers this afternoon or evening with gusty winds. I haven't heard if it is official but it feels like monsoon to me. High in Benson 95 F and in Tucson 100 F.

Thanks Terry! Now I can replace the song that has been stuck in my head all weekend, Surrey With a Fringe on the Top. 

Hope everyone had a great weekend and has a wonderful week ahead.


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Good Morning !  90's today and humid (for the desert)....may even get a thunderstorm tonight !  Yeah !


----------



## Vegas_Asian

Morning. Puppy is feeling better. Phone won't turn on and mom still will not let me leave the house


----------



## Leslie

Good morning and happy Wednesday. The prediction is for very hot and humid here in Maine today. Not my favorite but it is July after all!

L


----------



## CaitLondon

Aloha from MO. (I just like saying Aloha. )
Good Morning. Love a.m.s. Poop out later in the day, but full of it in the a.m.s. Did a lot of Monday stuff yesterday, on Tues, so looking forward to leveling out for the rest of the week. It's hot here, so I get out, do my stuff and then hole up in the afternoons and evenings. As long as the AC is working, it's sweet working at home.


----------



## geoffthomas

Good Morning from Derwood Maryland on this Wednesday.
It is 75 right now and 90 is expected with mostly sunny and some possible rain later this morning.

Go get 'em.


----------



## Valmore Daniels

Good Morning


----------



## Margaret

Good morning, everyone!  It is hot and humid here - a good day to stay inside and get some cleaning done.  Enjoy your Wednesdays!


----------



## drenee

Good morning.  I have not posted on the GM thread for a while.  I have been so busy.  I'm moving in with my fiance.  Putting two households together is NOT fun.  And he moved into his parent's home years ago when they passed away, and so there is just so much stuff to go through to make room for me.  Dear fiance can be a bit of a hoarder, so this has been a very trying process.  

Another hot day today.  It's nice this morning, but more heat and thunderstorms expected this afternoon.
Have a great Wednesday, KB friends.
deb


----------



## loonlover

Good morning.  Another hot day expected.  We've settled into the norm for July - chance of thunderstorms every afternoon.

I'm just sitting around most of the day and hopefully healing.  I spend lots of time reading, but it is starting to get a little boring at times.  

Hope all have a great Wednesday.


----------



## Jeff

Good morning from deep in the heart of Texas. I've been AWOL for a while due to an illness, but I think I'm on the mend.


----------



## geoffthomas

Jeff - glad to have you back (you were missed).  Wish you speedy recovery.
LL - these things take time to mend correctly, don't push it - please.
Deb - congrats (I think) ((grin)).

Just sayin....


----------



## drenee

Thank you, Geoff.  (I think).


----------



## Jeff

Thank you, Geoff. (For sure.)


----------



## Margaret

Good morning, everyone!  We have another hot and sticky day here.  I am babysitting my grandson for the day.  We should have fun.  Enjoy your Thursdays!


----------



## geoffthomas

Good Morning Margaret.
It is 74 in Derwood, MD with an expected high of 90.
And we expect this Thursday to be sunny.

Have a good one.


----------



## Leslie

Good morning everyone,

Jeff, glad to hear you are better and Deb, good luck with the move.

Another very warm and sunny summer day here in Maine. However, I'll be spending the day at the Free Clinic which has the wackiest environmental system I've ever seen. One room will be freezing and three steps away is another room where the temp is broiling hot. Go figure.

Have a great day everyone,

L


----------



## Valmore Daniels

Morning


----------



## Annalog

Good morning from southern Arizona. 60+% humidity and 40% chance of thundershowers for three days in a row, it must be monsoon. 

I have two days to finish packing my desk and stuff as the cubicles will be disassembled this weekend. The office is moving to a nearby building. So far it is going very smoothly. The new space looks great and we are all looking forward to moving in.  

Have a terrific Thursday.


----------



## Jeff

Thanks, Leslie and good morning, everyone. It's 79 here and going to reach triple digits by this afternoon. Hope you all have a great day.


----------



## loonlover

Good morning.  It will be 94 today with a chance of thunderstorms.

Hope all enjoy their Thursday!


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Good Morning !

75 and raining today....rained all night....farmers are taking in the Alfalfa crops, so the whole valley smells like fresh cut grass. This is a real treat for desert rats !!
Have a great day !!


----------



## Jeff

NapCat said:


> ...so the whole valley smells like fresh cut grass.


Bottle some of that fragrance and send it to me, please.


----------



## Margaret

Good morning, everyone!  We have a very cloudy morning in the Philadelphia area and will most likely have rain before the day is over. It is hard to believe that another Friday has come so quickly.  This summer is flying by. Have a great day!


----------



## Valmore Daniels

Good morning


----------



## Leslie

Good morning everyone and happy Friday! Partly cloudy and pleasant here today, with a high of 80 expected. Have a great day KB friends!

L


----------



## geoffthomas

Good Morning and Happy Friday.
I hope your day is wonderful.


----------



## Jeff

Good morning from deep in the heart of Texas. Another hot one today.


----------



## *Sandy Harper*

Good morning everyone. Enjoy the summer.


----------



## loonlover

Good morning.  88 already and going to 95.

Hope everyone has a great Friday.


----------



## Andra

Happy Friday Friends!
DH and I are in Madison Wisconsin where it's sunny and 79 - a far cry from our Texas weather. 
We are attending the North American Discworld Convention and just met Sir Terry Pratchett!!
I hope you all have a great day!


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Good  Morning !

Hope everyone is headed to a fun and relaxing weekend !


----------



## geoffthomas

Good Morning from Derwood.
It is a fine Saturday morning.
the current temp is 69.
It rained last night.
Today it is expected to reach 87.
And it is also expected to be sunny all day.

So a good day to work outside.


----------



## Margaret

Good morning, everyone!  We should have a beautiful day after yesterday's major rainstorms.  I am going to a craft fair in Haddonfield, NJ. I am not expecting to buy much, but it is always fun to look and they usually have some interesting stuff at this fair.  Don't work too hard, Geoff - you are making me feel a bit lazy. Enjoy your Saturdays!


----------



## Stephen_Melling

Good morning all. It's presently sunny here in the north of England. Storms have finally drifted eastwards. Should be a fine weekend.


----------



## Leslie

Good morning everyone,

A little cloudy right now, but it is supposed to clear and become beautiful, with highs in the low 80s. A perfect day for relaxing on the porch!

L


----------



## tsilver

Good morning everyone and Happy Saturday from Decatur GA


----------



## loonlover

Good morning all.  It is 78 degrees going to 97 with no rain in the forecast.

Since I'm still limited in how active I am, I guess I'll spend the day doing the same thing I have been doing - reading a lot.  Not a bad way to spend the day.

Hope everyone has a great day!


----------



## drewschmidt

Good Morning....well...it's getting close to noon...but it was nice to sleep in for a change. Forecast calls for 88 and sunny. I think we are going to run down to Fredericksburg, VA and check out old town and some antiques stores!


----------



## Jeff

Good morning, all. It's a pretty morning here in the heart of Texas but soon will be too hot to enjoy the great outdoors.


----------



## crebel

I'm baa-a--a-cckkk!  Good Morning to everyone, I have missed my KB friends this last week!

We got home from sunny and hot, hot, and humid Florida yesterday afternoon.  We came home to hot, hot, hotter and more humid Iowa weather and I m trying to get caught up.  Geoff, did you save applewood and chips for the grill and fireplace?  Deb, are you just about moved in?  Jeff, I am so glad you are feeling better.

It is good to be home.  Everyone have a safe and happy day!


----------



## geoffthomas

Oh, yeah.........

Happy Birthday to:
Intinst
and
crebel

Just sayin.......


----------



## Margaret

Good morning, everyone!  I am up early to start cooking some pulled pork in the crock pot.  The family is coming over for my Mom's eighty-first birthday and the weather looks as though it will be cooperating.  Belated happy birthdays to Intinst and Crebel.  Enjoy your Sundays! I am going back to bed.


----------



## Annalog

Happy 40th anniversary to Loonlover and Intinst!

Happy belated birthday to Chris!

Good morning from southern Arizona. I am awake early to walk in the Run with the Roosters 5 mile run/walk race with my mom, my sister, and my daughter.

Have a wonderful day.


----------



## Leslie

Good morning everyone,

Another beautiful day here in southern Maine. Enjoy your Sundays!

L


----------



## crebel

Good Morning to all!  Thanks for the birthday wishes, I had a great day.  Margaret, HB to your Mom and enjoy your day with family.

A beautiful 72 degrees here this a.m., maybe rain this afternoon.  Everyone have a safe and happy day.


----------



## geoffthomas

Good Morning from Derwood, Maryland where it is 78 this fine Sunday.
We expect a high of 89 later in what promises to be a nice sunny day.
I have a lot of yard clean-up to do, especially after all the tree work I have been doing.
I will try to post a pic of my watermelon patch in the 2011 garden thread in the photo folder.
I have one already that is about 3 inches in diameter.

Well it is time to "get 'er done".


----------



## Jeff

Good morning, everyone. It's 81 going to 101 today in the heart of Texas. Hope you all have a restful Sunday.


----------



## loonlover

Good morning all.  Another heat advisory in effect today.  The predicted high is 99.

Today is our 40th wedding anniversary.  Plans are to go out to eat this evening.

Hope everyone has a great day.


----------



## Valmore Daniels

Morning all: off the mow the lawn


----------



## Jeff

Happy anniversary, LL and II.


----------



## Tess St John

Happy Anniversary, loonlover. 40 years is fantastic!

I'm in Texas too...it promises to be another scorcher!

Hope everyone has a wonderful day!


----------



## geoffthomas

Hey, have a great anniversary LL and II.


----------



## geoffthomas

And it is Heather's Birthday....
Happy Birthday Heather.


----------



## Tess St John

Happy birthday, Heather!


----------



## loonlover

Happy Birthday Heather.

Thanks for the anniversary greetings.


----------



## geoffthomas

Good Morning from Derwood, Maryland.
It is 74 with a high expected of 92 and sunny.
Hot, Hazy and Humid summer is back.

Let's enjoy the sunshine.


----------



## Margaret

Good morning, everyone!  It is sunny and already hot here outside of Philadelphia.  This time next week I will be down the shore.  I can't wait!  Enjoy your Mondays!


----------



## Valmore Daniels

Good morning all !


----------



## Amy Corwin

It's a lovely 74 degrees at the moment although it's set to get into the 90's later today. I'm back from vacation (boo-hoo) and starting another week of drudgery. hehehehe


----------



## Leslie

A little cloudy at the moment but it is supposed to clear and get hot today. Tomorrow a front is due which will bring some thunderstorms and cooler weather. Today and tomorrow are predicted to be sticky. 

Have a great week everyone!

L


----------



## Sean Sweeney

Morning everyone, it's 80 degrees and sunny; it's supposed to hit 92 today. A great day to start novel No. 14!


----------



## Tess St John

It's a beautiful sunny morning, but weather channel says we might get rain today....we so need rain here near Houston!!

Happy Sunny Monday!


----------



## loonlover

Good morning.  Another hot day in store with heat advisories.

Hope everyone enjoys their day.


----------



## Jeff

It's 82 in the heart of Texas. Good morning, everyone.


----------



## crebel

Good Morning to all.  We are one of the 15 states that are under heat advisory today - expecting heat indexes of 115  .  The air conditioning will get a heavy workout!

Everyone have a safe and happy day.


----------



## tsilver

We're alive!  Let's do a happy dance~!

Happy Monday morning all


----------



## geoffthomas

You got it tsilver.
Any day you find yourself looking at the "green side of the grass" is a good one.

Just sayin.....


----------



## Sean Sweeney

Morning everyone. 79 degrees isn't a bad way to wake up, huh? Supposed to hit 91, though. Hope everyone is staying cool.


----------



## Jeff

The numbers for the heart of Texas are 79 and 103 today. Hope everyone has a good morning.


----------



## Sean Sweeney

Jeff said:


> The numbers for the heart of Texas are 79 and 103 today. Hope everyone has a good morning.


Stay hydrated, my friend.


----------



## Valmore Daniels

Morning


----------



## geoffthomas

Good Morning on a nice Tuesday in July from Derwood, Maryland where it is 74 now and expecting 95.
It rained last night. And it will be sunny all day today with a heat advisory.
Probably going to have a bad-air alert too.

Be careful.


----------



## crebel

Morning All!  Everyone have a safe and happy day.


----------



## loonlover

Good morning all.  Expected high of 101 today.  All four of the favorites I have set up at Weather Underground state heat advisory in effect today.  

Hope everyone stays safe and has a great day.


----------



## Annalog

Good morning from southern Arizona. 70s headed to 90s, 62% humidity, 30% chance of rain. That usually means it will rain nearby but not at my house. 

Hope your day is wonderful.


----------



## jpmorgan49

Good Morning!!
Yes I know it's been a long time.... We had a very big wind storm go through the Chicago-land area yesterday.  I lost power at 8:05am and I'm still without power, 28 hours and counting. Com-ed has no estimate when it will be fixed. I'm borrowing some power from the neighbors generator to keep the fridge and freezer going, and oh, I got my internet working too, for now anyway.
jp


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Good Morning All

Relatively cool for this time of year.....low 90's.  
Feel for all your folks in triple digits and high humidity !!

Keep Kool !


----------



## Tess St John

Good morning, all...hoping for rain...it didn't come yesterday...


----------



## Sean Sweeney

It's 69 -- giggity -- degrees in the Commonwealth. Supposed to hit 86. 

I love this cool weather.


----------



## geoffthomas

Good Morning once again.
It is 70 in Derwood, Maryland.
And we expect a high of 85 on this Wednesday.
And mostly sunny all day today.

I have a bunch of meetings today.


----------



## tsilver

Happy hump day!


----------



## Margaret

Good morning, everyone!  Enjoy your Wednesdays!


----------



## Jeff

Good morning, one and all. This morning it's a pleasant 75 degrees in the heart of Texas.


----------



## Bryan R. Dennis

Good morning from northern Wisconsin. A nice temporary chill in the air makes this coffee drinker happy.


----------



## Leslie

Good morning,

We have friends visiting from Europe so I've been busy with sightseeing and touring. Have a great day, everyone!

L


----------



## loonlover

Good morning all.  A high of only 97 expected today with a 40% chance of thunderstorms. 

Our youngest DS will be driving up from Arlington, Texas today for a short visit.  

Have a great day.


----------



## jpmorgan49

Good Morning!  It's a cool 73 right now with a high of 75 and low humidity, now this is my kind of weather. Unfortunately the heat is back for the weekend.
jp


----------



## Tess St John

Morning all! It sprinkled on us yesterday, but the temps will be back close to 100 today.


----------



## crebel

Morning everyone!  Have a safe and happy day.


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Good Morning All

Perfect desert day here......in the 80's with a nice breeze.


----------



## JMJeffries

Good morning from So. California.  Lovely day today.  A sprinkle of rain earlier and now lovely blue skies.


----------



## Andra

It's morning somewhere, just not here 
We got back from Madison yesterday and I jumped straight back into work this morning.  I have discovered where my new cubicle is located and have spent most of the day getting it cleaned out to my standards.  I need the furniture guy and the electrical guy to come over and see if they can fix a few small problems so I haven't moved anything major yet.
I did spend most of the afternoon with one of the phone guys lifting floor tiles (we have a raised floor) to find a second network connection to put in there.  I broke 2 fingernails.
It's hot in Austin - I think I got used to the cooler temps in Madison.  BUT I get to kayak tonight so that's great!!!
Happy Birthday to everyone I missed and Happy Anniversary II and LL!!!


----------



## gregoryblackman

Gooooooooood morning VIETNAAAAAM!

I'm sorry, but I couldn't resist.  Now that I think about it, I wonder just how many times has that been repeated on here?


----------



## Ann in Arlington

Oddly, I think you might be the first. . . . . . .but I'm not going through all 506 pages to be sure 

Good morning from Arlington:  Lovely day here. . . . .normal humidity, highs' to the mid 80's (66 now), blue sky, light breeze.


----------



## Leslie

Good morning,

A thunderstorm and cool front passed through yesterday, cooling off the temps and making it very pleasant here. The European guests are off for a whale watch today so I get to take it easy. Off to the baseball game tonight. Go Sea Dogs!

L


----------



## Valmore Daniels

Morning


----------



## Amy Corwin

Good morning and let's hope it doesn't reach over 100 degrees like yesterday. ARGH!


----------



## geoffthomas

Good Morning from Maryland.
It is 62, 84 expected, partly cloudy.

Be good at what you do.


----------



## Margaret

Good morning, everyone!  It is a beautiful morning with lots of sun and low humidity. I have a busy day ahead doing last minute errands for my niece's wedding tomorrow night and getting ready for two weeks at the Jersey shore.  Enjoy your Thursdays!


----------



## crebel

Good Morning!  Yesterday was, and today is expected, to be as close to perfect weather as you can get.  Currently 65 degrees with light breezes and  a sunny high of 76 on the way.  No rain, humidity is down, I am happy!

Everyone have a safe and happy day.


----------



## Jeff

It's a beautiful morning here in the heart of Texas. Hope it's equally pleasant wherever you are.


----------



## loonlover

Good morning.  It is 78 with light rain in the area.  A high of 92 is expected.

Power was out for about 5 1/2 hours last evening.  I don't think the AC has pulled all of the accumulated humidity out of the house yet.

Hope everyone has a great day.


----------



## Sean Sweeney

Totally want to go back to bed. But it's so nice right now, 66 degrees in the Commonwealth, a high of 79 expected.


----------



## geoffthomas

Loonlover,
I hope that the A/C has "dried" things out by now.
I know that IntInst needs his sleep with all those long hours.

Best to both of you.


----------



## Andra

Hmmm, I missed the morning again!
But I am mostly moved into my new cubicle.  I got the computer set up right before I stopped for lunch and the phone guys will take care of my phone stuff this afternoon.  Then I get to start unpacking boxes - joy!!
I don't want to sound too excited because I'm afraid that I will have to move again, but I am really liking this new location!
I hope everyone is having a great day!


----------



## JMJeffries

Cold and overcast with a chance of drizzle this morning.


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Good Morning !

Another relatively cool and breezy day in the desert....


----------



## loonlover

Thanks, Geoff.  We are much more comfortable tonight.


----------



## JMJeffries

Not quite morning yet.  I need 5 hours, but SoCal is dealing with a cold wave and some drizzle.  I love it.


----------



## Margaret

Good morning, everyone!  It is a beautiful day here in the Philadelphia area - sunny and warm with low humidity.  It should be perfect for my niece's wedding this afternoon.  I am all packed and ready to leave for the shore tomorrow morning.  Two weeks at the beach with the whole family together - for me it doesn't get much better! Enjoy your Fridays!


----------



## Sean Sweeney

Morning boys and girls. 70 degrees as I wake up. Expected high 85. Lots to do today: Write, visit the cemetery, make a grocery store run for my grandmother, stake my uncle's tomatoes. And that's all before I go to a ballgame at 7:30.

Have a great day, make the most of it.


----------



## Amy Corwin

It's a lovely 64 degrees today! Yippee--finally a break in the weather. If it stays cool, I hope to get out in the garden and set to work on all those weeds that took the place over. 

Have a fantastic weekend!


----------



## Valmore Daniels

Good morning


----------



## Jeff

Good morning to all you nice people. There's a 20% chance of rain here today. We could use it.


----------



## Tess St John

TGIF  

Have a reunion this weekend, so I'll see you all Monday!


----------



## geoffthomas

Good Morning from Derwood, Maryland.
It is a beautiful summer day - 80s and fairly dry.

Water heater does not want to stay on - got a "guy" coming out around 4.
Yeah, I did try restarting it - 3 times.  Goes out after a few minutes.

Enjoy.


----------



## Andra

Happy Friday!!
Jeff, if you get some rain, send it this way too please - and I'll return the favor if we get it first.  We have a 20% chance today and then 30% overnight and tomorrow.  Good thing I left the umbrella in the car 
I'm hoping to complete my office move today.  And I'm planning a surprise date for DH after work.


----------



## loonlover

Good morning.  It is 82 going to 94 with a 20% chance of thunderstorms.  Yesterday at least stayed a little cooler after the rainfall we received.

Our son is taking me grocery shopping this morning to give his father a break.  DS will then head back to Texas after lunch.  

Margaret, enjoy the wedding and have a great vacation.

Hope everyone has a great start to your weekend.


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Good Morning

Another unseasonably cool and breezy day in the desert.

Hope everyone is set for a fun and relaxing weekend !


----------



## Leslie

Good morning everyone,

It is starting off as an absolutely gorgeous Saturday morning here on the porch. Have a great day, KB friends!

L


----------



## 13500

This thread is so sweet, like a virtual neighborhood with everyone passing each other on the street with a pleasant smile and greeting. I love it. 

Good morning. It is cloudy and humid start to our day here in Chicago with a chance of thunderstorms later in the afternoon/evening. Guess we will not be grilling for dinner. Oh well. 

Have a lovely day.


----------



## Amy Corwin

I like it, too!
It's in the lower 70s here and I'm hoping to get out and pull some weeds shortly! Then it's off to the store where I have to get another large bag of sugar--the hummingbirds are eating us out of house and home! This time of year, we go through a 10lb bag of sugar in less than a week, and we only use it for the hummingbirds!


----------



## geoffthomas

Well good morning fellow hummingbird admirers.
It is a beautiful summer day with this morning's temp of 72.
And here in Derwood, MD we espect a high of 84 and partly cloudy (means sun) all day.
Good day for gardening.....but then I have a bunch of outdoor work to do every weekend - only don't if it is raining.

Go for it.


----------



## drenee

Thanks for the reminder.  I need to make hummingbird food today.  
We found a hummingbird nest a couple of weeks ago.  We were all very excited to see one in person.  

Currently 72 and very pleasant this morning at the lake.  We are informed that it will be in the high 80s and the humidity will be returning this afternoon.  Sounds like a perfect day for floating in the lake.  That's my plan.  
I am 99.5% moved.  One more load out of the basement and a few things in the living room I'm giving to my youngest son.  Vaccum the living room and hose out the garage and I'm done there.  Of course it's going to take me forever to unpack and find room for things here at dear fiance's house.  

Have a wonderful Saturday, KB friends.
deb


----------



## loonlover

Good morning all.  

I've put a chicken in the crock pot this morning and will try to fix the rest of dinner by myself.  II needs to sleep as late as possible since he has to work tonight.  The rest of my time will be spent sitting around, hopefully healing enough that I will exchange the cast for a boot on Tuesday.

Enjoy your day!


----------



## Valmore Daniels

Morning


----------



## tsilver

Good morning.  67 in Decatur GA with a high expected of 79.  Nice!


----------



## Carol (was Dara)

Good morning Kindle boards.


----------



## Sean Sweeney

July 16, 7 p.m.: "Honey, I'm going to go take a nap..."

Ten hours later......

Good morning, everyone. It was a hot one yesterday, supposed to be just as hot today. 93 the expected high. I'm sitting in 69 -- giggity -- degrees right now.


----------



## hamerfan

Good morning, everyone!


----------



## geoffthomas

Good Morning from Derwood.
It is a nice Sunday but it is expected to begin getting HOT again.

Enjoy the day.


----------



## Stephen_Melling

Good Morning from Lancashire(although it's now in the afternoon). The rain is torrential with no sign of a lull. Par for the Northern England summer weather.


----------



## tsilver

A good Sunday morning to you from Decatur GA


----------



## drenee

Good morning, KB friends.  Going to be hot here today also.  Currently 70.  Going to be in the 80s.  
Have a great Sunday.
Leslie's book is the Book Of the Day today.  Yay Leslie.
deb


----------



## Amy Corwin

Good Morning!
It's a beautiful day and the hummingbirds are eating us out of house and home, going through about 3 quarts of sugar water a day. By the end of the month I expect to go through a gallon a day! But I just love looking at them chatter and poking around the flowers.


----------



## geoffthomas

Congrats Leslie.
And it is Mike Hicks' Birthday.


----------



## drenee

I sent Mike a PM because I noticed he hadn't been on KB since the beginning of the month.  
deb


----------



## 13500

Good Sunday morning to you all. It's going to be a hot one today in Chicago. 94 and humid. 

Have a good day.


----------



## Leslie

drenee said:


> I sent Mike a PM because I noticed he hadn't been on KB since the beginning of the month.
> deb


Mike has been rv'ing all over the northeast on an extended family vacation. They started in New York, then up to Cape Cod, Maine, Quebec City---Montreal was on the agenda but got skipped---last entry I read they were on the Canadian side of Niagara Falls and getting ready to head back into the US. I've been following his journey on Facebook.

Meanwhile, here in Maine, it's a lovey summer day with a high of 91 predicted. The newspaper calls that "very warm." LOL.

L


----------



## Leslie

geoffthomas said:


> Congrats Leslie.





> Leslie's book is the Book Of the Day today. Yay Leslie.


Thanks! I put it on sale in honor of the occasion. I hope folks will give it a glance or download a sample...

L


----------



## loonlover

Good morning all.  Another hot day in store.

I think we'll be doing breakfast for lunch today - at least when Intinst came to bed early this morning, he suggested going out for breakfast.  Since that was after 3AM. it looks more like it will be closer to lunch time than breakfast when we leave the house.

Hope everyone enjoys their Sunday.


----------



## drenee

Leslie said:


> Mike has been rv'ing all over the northeast on an extended family vacation. They started in New York, then up to Cape Cod, Maine, Quebec City---Montreal was on the agenda but got skipped---last entry I read they were on the Canadian side of Niagara Falls and getting ready to head back into the US. I've been following his journey on Facebook.
> 
> Meanwhile, here in Maine, it's a lovey summer day with a high of 91 predicted. The newspaper calls that "very warm." LOL.
> 
> L


There's another example of posts I'm not getting on FB. I use to get all of his, along with a lot of other folk's, updates. I don't think everyone I know has defriended me. Although I doubt that they would announce it if they did. LOL. 
Thank you, Leslie.


----------



## Valmore Daniels

Good morning


----------



## Leslie

drenee said:


> There's another example of posts I'm not getting on FB. I use to get all of his, along with a lot of other folk's, updates. I don't think everyone I know has defriended me. Although I doubt that they would announce it if they did. LOL.
> Thank you, Leslie.


Unfortunately, he hasn't updated his blog since he was in Cape Cod, but these entries about New York and the Cape are fun to read.

http://authormichaelhicks.com/2011/07/

L


----------



## Richardcrasta

Hi there, my fellow Americans.

Good morning . . . though it is midnight here in Phnom Penh (a bit humid and warm) and I am about to go to bed.

Good wishes for today and the rest of your lives.

Today was not too bad a day, but yesterday was extraordinary. (Is July 16 special for me?)

Richard


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Good Morning All

Hope everyone is having a restful Sunday


----------



## JMJeffries

Good morning.  Today is lovely and sunny, the reason I moved to So. California.  This afternoon is Harry Potter, part 2.


----------



## Jeff

Good afternoon, everyone. Happy birthday, Mike; congratulations and good luck, Leslie; you're still my friend, Deb.


----------



## drenee

I am still your friend, Jeff.  Which makes me very happy.
deb


----------



## geoffthomas

Good Morning - Monday again - work, work, work.
It is 70 in Derwood, MD, with a high expected of 91.
And it will be mostly sunny all day - and humid.
Yeah hot humid hazy days are back.

Have a healthy day.
And didn't those American Female Soccer players do well?
And congrats to the Japanese team.
Just sayin.....


----------



## Leslie

Good morning,

75 degrees on the porch right now. There is a prediction for rain today but at the moment, all I see is sun and blue skies.

Have a great Monday, everyone!

L


----------



## drenee

Good Monday morning, KB friends. 
71 this morning. Another hot day expected. 
Recheck with oncologist today. And lots of errands. 
I wish I could stay home. It's Red Skelton day on TCM.  
deb


----------



## Amy Corwin

Hi Deb, I hopt the oncologist appt. goes well. It's nice to meet someone who likes Red Skelton. 

It's cool here at the moment and I wish it would stay that way, but it is destined to get hot and then hotter as the week progresses.

Here's hoping everyone has a terrific week!


----------



## Valmore Daniels

morning


----------



## crebel

Good Morning!

We had a wonderful trip to Las Vegas over the weekend.  We were there for a masonic meeting, but I got to spend Friday night and Saturday night at the blackjack tables.  I came home with significantly MORE $$ than I took to play with    I didn't sleep until we got home last night.  I pray my GS takes good naps today because I intend to join him.

The weather in LV was hot but gorgeous.  Here in Iowa it is hot, humid and disgusting.  It is already 85 this morning and we are expecting a high of 98 with heat index of 114    I guess the temperatures are supposed to be this way through Thursday, so subsequent mornings I will just report in as "still hot"!

Everyone have a safe and happy day.


----------



## loonlover

Good morning.

With Intinst working 7 days a week, I'm having trouble knowing what day it is.  Glad some of you mentioned the day in your post.  This is the slowest time of the year at the arena - a fund raiser this Saturday and other than that, nothing scheduled in July.

Deb, hope the dr's appointment goes well.

Have a great day, everyone.


----------



## tsilver

Happy Monday folks.  Good luck Deb.


----------



## Annalog

Good morning from southern Arizona. Hot and humid today with a chance of rain. Looking forward to rain.

Today will be our first day in the new office so I expect to spend some time unpacking and arranging my desk.

Our granddaughters are spending a week with DH and me since DH retired last week. The girls told me yesterday that they wanted me to wake them up so that they could help me feed the chickens. I said they would have to go to bed ay 9 to get up that early. At 9 they said they would go to bed as soon as the movie was over. This morning they both decided to go back to sleep instead.  Grandpa promised me that he would let them collect the eggs. 

Have a great Monday.


----------



## Annalog

I meant to add: Good luck, Deb!


----------



## geoffthomas

Chris - glad you are back, do get some sleep and stay hydrated and in the shade.
LoonLover  - 7-day weeks are tough. I bet II is fatigued.
Deb - Praying for a good result.
Anna - nice to have the Grands. Good luck settling in the new office.
Leslie - sending love your way - just because.
Valmore - always a pleasure.
Tsilver - glad you keep coming back.
Amy - try to stay cool.
And those of you still "lurking" today - Good Morning!


----------



## Nick Wastnage

I live in temperate England. This summer, most days I look out of the window from where I write and see rain. Feel sorry for us guys.


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Good Morning All

Desert is starting to heat up......triple digits on the way 1

Hope everyone is off to a good start on the week.


----------



## Steve Vernon

It's a sauna out there today. Hot and muggy. They've changed the crossing signal on our street from a whoop-whoop-whoop sound to a soft bird cheep and I kind of like it. My own birds - the crows and the bluejays and the countless grackles and starlings - are twittering in the lilacs, waiting for me to bring them some peanuts and bread.

I've been up since 5:30. Have written and am thinking about a quick weed in the garden before I head for the gym. I have a meeting with my regional publisher later this morning. I'll be signing a contract for a 2012 collection. That means an advance on the way - always good news. I've also just recieved an e-mail from my e-book publisher who wanted to let me know that the next book is in the pipeline.

I worked a bit more on the follow-up to Nothing To Lose.

A little more coffee and a slow comfortable grin...


----------



## drenee

Good morning. Rainy stormy weather expected today. We really need the rain. 
Yesterday's visit was good.  Just a recheck.  Today agenda includes a sonagram and needle biopsy of my liver. Hopefully I will be able to read while I lay for the requisite 4 plus hours after the procedure. 
Have a great Tuesday, KB friends. 
deb


----------



## Leslie

Good morning,

Another hazy hot and humid day here in Maine. Twenty years ago, at just this time, I was giving birth to my daughter. She was born at 7:41 am. Happy birthday Hannah!

L


----------



## drenee

Happy Birthday Hannah.


----------



## loonlover

Good morning all.  

I'm up a little earlier than usual - I go back to the doctor today and will hopefully come home in a boot instead of a cast.

Happy Birthday, Hannah.

Everyone have a great day.


----------



## Valmore Daniels

Good morning


----------



## Sean Sweeney

A comfy 78 degrees in the Commonwealth this morning. High expected at 90. Blah. 

I'll be in my office all day if you need me.


----------



## crebel

Good Morning.  The sweltering continues, relief expected on Friday.

Happy Birthday to Hannah and Susan in VA!

Everyone have a safe and happy day.


----------



## Amy Corwin

Good morning!
i'm hoping to get out into the garden this afternoon after work and do some serious weeding (despite the heat)! We're overrun with vines!


----------



## 13500

Good morning.  

It is all about errands and work today, which is a good way to stay inside for most of the day and avoid the  sauna-like conditions outside.


----------



## tsilver

Happy Tuesday all.  Hoping for good news Deb.  Give your chickens a pat on the head for me Anna and give yourself a hug for being a nice person.


----------



## geoffthomas

Good Morning from Maryland.
It was 72 with a high expected of 94.
Possible showers all day.
Dropped my car off for minor work and after I pick it up this evening (after work) I will go pick up my latest pair of reading glasses.  Action packed day.

Happy Birthday to Susan in VA.
And a Happy Birthday to Hannah also.

Just sayin.....


----------



## Andra

Hmmm, I lost a few days again...
Happy Tuesday!
I have mostly settled into my new cubicle at work.  The furniture has been rearranged to the extent that it can, the overhead light bulbs have been removed (glare on computer monitors = terrible headaches), my phone works and so does my computer.
I bruised my foot over the weekend so I get to spend time with it up and iced - yuck!!  I went to the doctor yesterday and got samples of a prescription anti-inflammatory that is doing much better than ibuprofen at getting the swelling to go down 
I have a new Meg book from Donna Andrews to read today!
It's still hot in Texas, but it looked like we had a little rain overnight - the grass and fence were wet and it's not sprinkler day 
Welcome to all the new folks who have decided to un-lurk!


----------



## crebel

Good Morning!  I'm not usually the first to greet everyone, but I am up early (for me) and have already been to the grocery store to avoid the atrocious heat we are expecting later.  Right now it is only a balmy 77 degrees, but will be nasty in a couple of hours.  Yesterday, a town near here had heat indexes of 126!  That is crazy weather for Iowa.

Happy Birthday to my wonderful husband today!  Everyone have a safe and happy day.


----------



## Leslie

Good morning,

67 degrees right now and it's lovely on the porch. Highs in the 80s today. Tomorrow, the hazy, hot and humid weather returns--not looking forward to that. 

Enjoy your day everyone!

L


----------



## Valmore Daniels

Morning


----------



## Andra

Good Morning!
We did have some small amounts of rain around here and the cloud cover kept things rather decent - it was only 89 when I got in the car at 4:00pm to go home yesterday.  We still have the possibility of some thunderstorms today so I left my umbrella in the car, trying to do my part 
My foot is less swollen today but I'm still moving slowly.
I hope you all have a great day!


----------



## Amy Corwin

Good morning!
Let's all get together and do a rain dance--we desperately need a good soaking!


----------



## loonlover

Good morning.  As stated by others, another hot day in store.

I'm on countdown to being able to put weight on the left foot after surgery.  One more week of using the walker, but wearing a boot instead of a cast.  Yea!  It can at least come off at night.

Hope everyone has a great day.


----------



## Jeff

Good morning from deep in the heart of Texas. We've had a little rain for two days in a row and it's currently cloudy so we're not likely to blow away in a cloud of dust just yet.


----------



## anne_holly

Good morning, KindleBoarders! Hot and humid here in SW Ontario, but the morning's off to a good start otherwise.

Have a great day, folks!


----------



## 13500

Good morning. Stay cool, everyone.


----------



## geoffthomas

Good Morning from the (begining to swelter) Nation's Capital.
It was mid 70s when I left home. It will get to around 100 around here today.
And it will also be very humid - it did rain yesterday pm.

Be cautious in the heat.


----------



## tsilver

A great good morning all.  Eating pineapple chunks. Yum. My arthritis is not too bad today.  Yipee!  Going to lunch with another KBer and his wife, Jim and Deborah Chambers.  

Grab your hat and grab your coat (words?)
Leave your worries on the doorstep
Life can be so sweet
On the sunny side of the street.
Tra la la


----------



## Tess St John

Glorious morning here in Texas...I'm sure it will be hotter than H$^^ soon, but it rained most of the day yesterday...and we needed it badly!

Hope Everyone has a great day!


----------



## drenee

Good hot Wednesday morning.  80 already and we are under an excessive heat watch.  Glad I have to take it easy and I can stay in the house today.  
Mild discomfort in my side today. The procedure did not hurt at all.  Which surprised me.  I had been told it would be painful.  
Try to stay cool. 
deb


----------



## geoffthomas

Deb,
Glad to know you are feeling ok today.
Just sayin....


----------



## drenee

Thank you, Geoff.


----------



## Annalog

tsilver said:


> Happy Tuesday all. Hoping for good news Deb. Give your chickens a pat on the head for me Anna and give yourself a hug for being a nice person.


Thanks Terry!

Geoff, yes it is great to have the grandkids visit!

Glad you are feeling OK today, Deb.

Now for an afternoon off with the grandkids after working from home this morning.

Have a wonderful day!


----------



## *DrDLN* (dr.s.dhillon)

Good morning. It's nice day here in N.California.


----------



## Leslie

Today is supposed to be a scorcher here in southern Maine. I'm at the Free Clinic so I'll be in air conditioning which is good.

Have a great day everyone!

L


----------



## Amy Corwin

The temperatures is rising but I'll be inside today and writing! Always a good thing.


----------



## drenee

Same here, a scorcher. DIL and grandsons are coming this afternoon for a couple days. 
Have a great Thursday, KB friends. 
deb


----------



## tsilver

Good morning all and thanks to the wonderful inventor of air conditioning.


----------



## loonlover

Good morning all.

Everyone have a safe and happy day.


----------



## Valmore Daniels

Good Morning !


----------



## geoffthomas

Good Morning from Crystal City, VA (sometimes I am at work).
It was 80 when I left home at 6:30.
And it is expected to go over 100 all over the Nation's Capital.
And bad air.

Be careful.


----------



## CaitLondon

Good Morning, Everyone:
Hot in MO as usual, so inside and working away on getting another romantic suspense ready for Indy Publishing. 

Feeling down about the space program.

Keep cool, everyone.


----------



## Tess St John

Morning Sunshine!!!! Beautiful morning here today!


----------



## Andra

Good Morning Friends!
It going to be another hot day here in Texas.  I am not sure how you folks up north without air conditioning are managing the heat - it's even hard for us and this is somewhat normal!!
We have winter Texans who come here for the mild winters.  I think I need to be a summer "somewhere else" once I figure out the best place to be


----------



## crebel

tsilver said:


> Good morning all and thanks to the wonderful inventor of air conditioning.


Amen to that! Scorcher seems to be the word of the day. The northern half of Iowa has cooled off some this morning and has already had rain, the southeast corner is NOT in the cooling loop.

Everyone have a safe and happy day!

Happy Birthday to Scarlet!


----------



## Nick Wastnage

Good morning from England; actually it's mid afternoon here. 
If any of you guys over the pond want to get away from the heat. Come over here, we're having a real wet summer. I'm going off to southern France in a few weeks to get some sun.
Keep cool, no problem here!


----------



## drenee

Happy Birthday to Scarlet and Pidgeon92.  Have a great day, girls.
deb


----------



## crebel

Good Morning.  We got a couple of rain showers overnight.  Unfortunately, the rain has only succeeded in making it more muggy and our excessive heat warnings have been extended until Sunday night.  Everyone, please be careful in this crazy heat, stay in the shade and stay hydrated.

Be safe and happy.


----------



## Andra

It's Friday!!!!!
This has been the longest week!
I am trying to plan a surprise for DH that doesn't involve much walking around or (sob) dancing since my foot is still a little sore.  I'm thinking about ordering pizza and renting some movies.
Hope you all have a great day!


----------



## 13500

Pizza and movies sound great. That's my favorite Friday thing to do. 

Have a good day, everyone. 

Oh, and good morning.


----------



## loonlover

Good morning all.  A slight chance of thunderstorms this morning and tonight.  I'll take anything that comes our way.

Intinst was able to take a couple of days of vacation so we will be doing some grocery shopping today and some laundry.  I am so ready to be able to get up and walk into the next room.  But the end is in sight - I will be able to put weight on the foot next Wednesday.

Everybody stay safe in the heat and have a great start to the weekend.


----------



## Leslie

Good morning from southern Maine where it is absolutely miserable. They say we didn't break a record yesterday but I find that hard to believe. The thermometer in the car read 100 at one point yesterday and it was 93 when I left the free clinic at 9 pm! At least there is a little breeze right now. Stay safe and hydrated everybody!

L


----------



## geoffthomas

Good Morning from Derwood, Maryland.
It was 75 when I left home and it is expected to hit 100.
Need I say sunny.
Need I say humid.

I will likely stay inside today.


----------



## Valmore Daniels

Good morning


----------



## Jeff

Good morning, while there's still some morning left. It's 88 in the heart of Texas.


----------



## JMJeffries

Good morning from Los Angeles.  It's a cool 71 today and overcast.  The clouds should burn off around 10 am and temps are expected to hit the mid 80s.  We are having below normal weather in July, almost unheard of.  August is going to be a scorcher.


----------



## leearco

Good morning from Alice Spring, Australia. Currently 0 degrees.


----------



## Jeff

Good morning, everyone. It's 79, deep in the heart of Texas and should top 100 today.


----------



## geoffthomas

Good Morning fellow KBers.
It is a pretty morning in Derwood, Maryland.
It is also 72 degrees and headed to 99.
As it will be sunny all day, I make work inside today.

I am actually enjoying the summer.


----------



## crebel

Good Morning!  It is still hot.  It is still humid.  It is still summer.

Everyone have a safe and happy day!


----------



## Sean Sweeney

We had some rain this morning to break up the monotony of the heat wave. Touched 102 yesterday, although I saw reports of 103 and 104 in various towns around me. Supposed to have another storm, I hope. Then once that burns off, hello high 90s again.

Hydrate.

Morning everyone.


----------



## Amy Corwin

Unreal temperatures. I plan to get all my chores and running around today in hopes that tomorrow it will be cool enough to get back out into the garden before the weeds completely take over.  Wish me luck!


----------



## loonlover

Good morning all.  A high of 95 today with a 40% chance of thunderstorms.  There were isolated storms yesterday, just none at my house.

Democratic Party fund raiser at the arena tonight so I will be sitting at the receptionist's desk people watching.  Usually a pretty easy event as long as I don't have to be inside the arena listening to the speeches.

Hope everyone has a great Saturday.


----------



## Leslie

At the moment, it is a very pleasant 75 degrees. It was cloudy but now blue sky is coming out which means the heat is coming back and the temp will be soaring in a few minutes. A cold front is due to pass through tonight.

Have a great Saturday everyone!

L


----------



## Edward C. Patterson

We're at 88 degrees in Allentown (we hit 110 yesterday). I cancelled a weekend in New Jersey. Little worried about being out in this weather, so I'll get essential shopping done here in PA and stay in the cool for the weekend (the apartment), having already discharged the more important duties (see Harry Potter).  

Edward C. Patterson


----------



## Andra

Since I'm awake and it's shortly after midnight: good morning!
Later today we have some errands to run and some things to take care of around the house.
Friday evening we had pizza and watched Weird Science.
Saturday I planned a surprise road trip for DH. We drove to Snook, Texas to eat at Sodolak's (home of the original chicken-fried bacon). It was actually pretty tasty, a light batter and BACON. DH said it reminded him of lrispy fried chicken skin.
I'm going to try to get back to sleep. Enjoy your Sunday!


----------



## tsilver

Good morning everyone.


----------



## Annalog

Good morning from southern Arizona. I woke to the sound of a heavy thunderstorm.  Finally, the first heavy morning rain of the monsoon. I hope this rain reaches Tucson and Phoenix.

Enjoy the day.


----------



## loonlover

Good morning all.  Woke up earlier than I wanted to, but maybe that will mean an afternoon nap will be in store for me.

Laundry will be the business of the day at this house.

Hope everyone has a great day!


----------



## 13500

it is a dark and stormy morning in Chicago...

Have a good day, everyone.


----------



## Leslie

Good morning,

Much cooler this morning and very pleasant. It's supposed to be nice for the next few days, with the heat returning at the end of the week.

Have a great Sunday, everyone!

L


----------



## Richardcrasta

Good morning to my fellow Americans, 
who must be waking up at this time,
as I prepare to go to bed in Phnom Penh.

It will take me long to adjust to your time when I get back, whenever that is.


----------



## geoffthomas

Good Morning from Derwood, Maryland.
It is 85 going up to only 92.
Scattered thunderstorms are expected to be possible all day.
So hot and humid - already.

Be careful if you work outside today.


----------



## Valmore Daniels

Morning


----------



## Jeff

Good morning, everyone. It's 88 in the heart of Texas - going to be 101. I just finished mowing and trimming the lawn so I think I'll take Geoff's advice and stay in the shade under the misters for the rest of the day.


----------



## John Dorian

'Morning Kindleboards! It is officially a million kajillion degrees outside, and at 80% humidity, I will likely be inside all day.


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Good Morning !

Remarkable, the SW desert is one of the more comfortable parts of the country......temps in the 90's (no humidity), but evenings are cooling to the 70's with a breeze......just lovely to sit out and watch stars.

My sincere sympathies to all of you experiencing extreme heat/humidity.....take a trip to the garage and look at your snow shovels....should bring on some gratitude ! Ha!

Keep Kool


----------



## Leslie

Good morning,

70 degrees right now and lovely on the porch. Too bad I have to go to work shortly! I could happily stay here all day. Have a great Monday everyone!

L


----------



## Valmore Daniels

Good Morning


----------



## Amy Corwin

Good morning!
The birds are signing and the sun is shining and we are wishing it would rain.


----------



## 13500

Good morning.


----------



## tsilver

Good morning fellow Kindleboardians!  I come to you in Peace!  Have a great Monday.


----------



## Andra

Happy Monday!
We spent most of the day at the lake yesterday so I'm moving slowly today.
I haven't even bothered to look at our weather forecast since I'm pretty sure it will be the same old thing - hot and dry.
Stay cool and have a wonderful day!


----------



## Jeff

Good morning from deep in the heart of Texas.


----------



## crebel

Good Morning!  It is slightly cooler, slightly less humid and supposed to last for the day - tomorrow back to the sauna.  I will enjoy it while it lasts!

Everyone have a safe and happy day.


----------



## loonlover

Good morning.  It will be hot again today, but we do have a 40% chance of thunderstorms.  It stayed cloudy most of yesterday and there was a brief shower early in the afternoon.  Just enough to keep the temp a little lower.

Have a great Monday.


----------



## Tess St John

Hope everyone has a Sunny Monday (not necessarily hot and sunny...just sunny!)


----------



## geoffthomas

Good Morning from Derwood, Maryland.


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Good Morning

high 90's in the desert today....a couple of welcome clouds and a slight possibility of a T-storm tonight.

Hope everyone's week is off to a good start.


----------



## Valmore Daniels

Morning


----------



## Amy Corwin

Good morning!
Hope everyone is enjoying their Tuesday morning (or whatever day it is where they are LOL).

Best wishes and may you find whatever you seek this week.


----------



## crebel

Good Morning!  Everyone have a safe and happy day.


----------



## loonlover

Good morning all.  Another hot one, but we did receive some rain yesterday.

Hope all have a great day!


----------



## tsilver

Tuesday's child is full of grace. Good morning Kindleboardians!


----------



## Jeff

Good morning, all. It's 82 in the heart of Texas and will top 100 again today. Have a good one.


----------



## geoffthomas

Good Morning from the mid-atlantic.
It was 70 and expected to hit 90.
This is a nice day (got rain last night).
Tomorrow should be also pretty good before the sweltery days come back.

Enjoy.


----------



## Leslie

Good morning,

We had a nice thunderstorm last night which cleared out the air. It is beautiful this morning, fresh and clear and not a cloud in the sky. 68 degrees. Too bad I have to go to work in 20 minutes!

Have a great Wednesday everyone!

L


----------



## Valmore Daniels

Good Morning


----------



## Amy Corwin

Good morning!
It's overcast!  Will we get rain? Please, please, please!


----------



## Andra

Good Morning!
Just so everyone knows - I have decided that today will be better than yesterday!
It's pleasant outside right now.  Temps are in the low 80s and we are heading to triple digits again later today.
Hope your day is special


----------



## crebel

Good Morning!  The heat advisory continues, but the 81 degrees it is already felt pretty nice earlier while having coffee on the veranda.  By noon I will be hiding in the air conditioning again.

Everyone have a safe and happy day.


----------



## Jeff

It's a beautiful morning in the heart of Texas. Hope everyone has a good one.


----------



## geoffthomas

Good Morning - It is a lovely Wednesday.
In Derwood, Maryland it was 68 with an expected high of 86.
A little humid - but a very nice day.
We are told this will only last today - tomorrow it will be hot and humid.

so "seize the day".


----------



## loonlover

Good morning.  It is hot already.

Hope everyone has a great day.


----------



## Richardcrasta

Hey, good morning all of you. Lucky that you have an entire day left. I've only 2 hours left in Phnom Penh before I head off to Dreamland.

But it's good to be alive. (Taste of Edam Cheese in my mouth--cheese is my weakness, if its in the refrigerator, it gets eaten.)


----------



## drenee

Good morning.  Very pleasant so far this morning.  Our weather man is saying the same as Geoff's, nice today, heat and humidity returning tomorrow.  
Liver biopsy results came back okay.  I can now start on the Tamoxifin.  
I have a lot of errands to accomplish today.  Back to work tomorrow.  I haven't been there for over two weeks.  I miss everybody.  
Have a great Wednesday, KB friends.
deb


----------



## Selah March

Good morning!

It's a nice, clear day here in upstate New York, with temps expected to read 82 degrees. The sky is blue, the clouds are flufftastic, and my new hydrangea bush has three new blooms. I'm a happy girl!


----------



## JMJeffries

Morning is in 6 hours, but I'll be asleep then.  So I want to be the first to wish everyone Good Morning for July 24th.


----------



## JMJeffries

typing error.  July 28.


----------



## hamerfan

Good morning!


----------



## Leslie

Good morning everyone,

Absolutely perfect on the porch right now. 69 degrees and sunny, not a cloud in the sky. Makes me wish I was on vacation!

Have a great day everyone!

L


----------



## Amy Corwin

Today's going to be a scorcer. I overdid it in the heat last evening working in the garden so today I'm going to stay as cool as possible.  There's always my kindle!


----------



## Valmore Daniels

Morning


----------



## tsilver

Thursday's child has far to go!
  Good morning people!


----------



## Jeff

Good morning, everyone. Another hot day today in the heart of Texas.


----------



## loonlover

Good morning all.  Jeff describes the weather in central Arkansas also.

More practicing having both feet on the floor today.  After 6 weeks of non-weight bearing on the left foot, it does seem a little strange.  I am looking forward to being able to move from room to room without using a walker of some sort, however.

Have a great day - stay cool out there.


----------



## Sean Sweeney

Morning all. A cool sunny morning here in the Commonwealth.

Enjoy your day, folks.


----------



## geoffthomas

Good Morning from the mid-atlantic state of Maryland.
It started out at 75 but is supposed to get hot and humid, worse Friday.
I have a Qtrly Review of the contract with the client this am.
Then I am providing transport to an anime convention in Balt for my daughter.  Costumes and all.
In the heat.

It really is a great life.


----------



## crebel

Good Morning!  It is a comfortable 81 degrees here this morning as it is overcast and the humidity is down.  It will change again when the sun comes out.

Everyone have a safe and happy day!


----------



## *DrDLN* (dr.s.dhillon)

Good morning you all. It's going to be comparatively hot day with pleasant morning and evening temps.


----------



## JMJeffries

Good morning all.  It's going to be beautiful here in Los Angeles today.  Warmer than earlier in the week.  I think I'll spend the afternoon in the pool with the grandkidlets.


----------



## Andra

Technically it's not morning in Austin any more but I just got to work a little before noon.  My allergies are really bad right now and I was walking into walls this morning because my balance was off.  That is NOT how you want to be when you get in your car to drive across Austin!
We may get a little rain this weekend if Tropical Storm Don continues on his current path.  It's weird to wish for tropical storms or even small hurricanes, but almost all of Texas is classifies as "extreme drought conditions" so I think most folks around here are willing to risk a little wind damage to get the rain.
I hope you are having a wonderful day!


----------



## loonlover

Good morning all.  It is 78 going to only 94 today.  There is a 50% chance of thunderstorms.

I'm up early as I go back to the doctor today.  I need to find out exactly how much time I am to spend on the foot.  Yesterday I did do a little walking around the house using a regular walker.  We realized, though, we didn't have a completely clear picture of where I am to go from here.  

Hope everyone has a great Friday.


----------



## Valmore Daniels

Morning


----------



## Leslie

Good morning everyone,

Happy Friday. A pleasant 72 degrees and a little overcast this morning, but that's okay. Thunderstorms in the afternoon.

Have a great day everyone!

L


----------



## Jeff

Good morning, everyone. It's 81, in the heart of Texas. We're hoping for some rain.


----------



## geoffthomas

Good Morning from Derwood, Maryland.
It was 78 when I left with a high expected of 96.
Partly cloudy some of the say - so hot, humid.

Can always hope for rain.
LL - hope you get clearer info from the doc.


----------



## tsilver

Friday's child is loving and giving

TGIF.  Have a great day all.


----------



## Richardcrasta

Good morning, you all, even though it's night out where I am. And noisy because of the Friday night partying. (I'm going to bed in a minute.)

Richard


----------



## JMJeffries

Morning is almost ended.  Today thunderstorms are expected in the mountains with the temps in the mid-80s with hazy skies.  I love this kind of weather.  Not too hot and not too cold.


----------



## Jeff

Good morning from the still-too-dry heart of Texas where tropical storm Don has disappointed us.


----------



## Leslie

Good morning all,

It's 73 degrees on the porch, sunny, with a lovely breeze. Have a great Saturday, everyone!

L


----------



## 13500

Good morning, everyone. Hope you have a great weekend.


----------



## loonlover

Good morning all.  It is 79 and mostly cloudy at the moment.

I'll be able to walk across the street to get my newspaper this morning.  This will be the first day I haven't had to wait until Intinst was up to read the paper since the day of my surgery.  Little things like that do feel good right now.

Hope everyone has a great weekend.


----------



## geoffthomas

Good Morning from Derwood.
It is 79 now and we do expect 91 today.
mostly sunny, no sign of rain.

Good news Loonlover - glad to hear you are on the mend.

Have nice day all.


----------



## Amy Corwin

Good morning!
I'm late this morning and hope to spend time indoors today writing.

Everyone stay cool!


----------



## tsilver

Saturday's child works hard for a living, but at least you have weekends.

Good morning all.


----------



## JMJeffries

Good morning.  I'm sitting on the patio drinking sweet tea and watching the hummingbirds as the flit from flower to flower.  I checked my hummingbird nest but the babies are gone.


----------



## Leslie

Good morning and happy Sunday,

It's absolutely gorgeous out here on the porch this morning. 71 degrees and a beautiful breeze. Have a great day, everyone!

L


----------



## Jeff

A beautiful day so far deep in the heart of Texas. Good morning, everyone.


----------



## loonlover

Good morning all.  

Hope everyone has a great day.


----------



## geoffthomas

Good Morning, it is sunny and 83 in Maryland with a high expected of 92.  Enjoy your Sunday.


----------



## Valmore Daniels

Good Morning


----------



## JMJeffries

Mentioned yesterday that the air smelled like rain and was very humid.  Being from Chicago I know what rain smells like.  But rain in So CA in July!  Most unexpected.  My neighbor scoffed at me.

What a surprise to wake up to a deluge with thunder and lightning.  Ran around the close the windows and comfort the dog who worked her way under my pillow and trembled so hard I could do nothing but hold her.  She's a small dog.  Sun is supposed to show up later.


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Good Morning All

Cloudy, in the 80's  with a chance of rain today......great weather for the desert !


----------



## Vagueness

G'morning from the UK, the farmer's using the sunshine to cut the oil seed, and I'm about to walk my doggies through some beautiful village roads. It's looking like a lovely day here.

Have a good one all.


----------



## Jeff

Good morning, everyone. The high today is expected to be 106. What can I say?


----------



## tsilver

Happy Monday to all, including the furry and feathery kids


----------



## Leslie

Good morning from the porch where it is 70 degrees and sunny. Have a great Monday everyone!

L


----------



## Amy Corwin

Good Morning!
Hope everyone is looking forward to the week ahead and starting August with a smile!


----------



## Sean Sweeney

Morning everyone, a gorgeous start to August.


----------



## Margaret

Good morning, everyone!  It is back to the real world for me after two wonderful weeks with my family at the Jersey shore.  Enjoy your Mondays!


----------



## crebel

Good Morning!  Now that it is August, the temperatures seem more appropriate.  We are in a continued heat warning and expected to reach 107 today.

Everyone have a safe and happy day.


----------



## loonlover

Good morning all. Guess our expected high of 103 is no big thing after reading Jeff's and Chris' post.

Hope everyone has a great day.


----------



## crebel

loonlover said:


> Good morning all. Guess our expected high of 103 is no big thing after reading Jeff's and Chris' post.
> 
> Hope everyone has a great day.


Anything over 100 qualifies as  in my mind, LL! Stay cool as you can.


----------



## geoffthomas

Good Morning.
It will go to only 96 here today.
With a slight chance of possibly some random rain somewhere, maybe.
Our weather people informed us that July was the hotest month this year, and the hottest month on record, ever here.  Also only 14 days were NOT 90s.

Enjoy August.


----------



## Valmore Daniels

Good Morning


----------



## JMJeffries

After yesterday's rain, the air is so clear and fresh smelling.  Not a cloud in the sky except for a halo on Mount Baldy.  Perfect morning.


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Good Morning !

Lots of rain yesterday leaving the desert beautifully crisp, clean and smelling like perfume.  80% humidity though which is death to we desert rats !!

Hope Monday is treating everyone well.


----------



## DD

Just stopping in to say a quick hello.  It's been a while.  Busy reading, singing (cantor at two churces and choir member), and remodeling house.  Still loving my Kindle 3!


----------



## Nick Wastnage

Good morning America. 90 degrees here in the UK and climbing. Breakfast in the garden then wrote a chapter on my laptop before it became too hot.


----------



## Jeff

Its' 88, deep in the heart of Texas, and soon to be 106 again, but I'm expecting a bump today. Good morning, everyone.


----------



## geoffthomas

Good Morning from Maryland.
It is 72 going to 92 with mostly sunny.
We got some needed rain last evening/night.
Wish we could have piped the exess out to some of you.


----------



## Leslie

Hey DD! Good to see you...it's been ages!

Pleasant here this morning with some clouds in the sky but blue peeking through.

Tomorrow when I say hello, it will be from San Francisco!

L


----------



## Margaret

Good morning, everyone!  We have a beautiful, sunny morning in the Philadelphia area. It was cool enough to take a walk early this morning, but temperatures should reach the mid nineties by this afternoon.  Have fun in San Francisco, Leslie, and have a safe trip.  Keep cool and enjoy your Tuesdays.


----------



## Valmore Daniels

Morning


----------



## loonlover

Good morning all.  Pleasant this morning, but supposed to get to 103 again.

I have a dental appointment this morning.  Why oh why did I schedule it so early.

Leslie, have a safe trip.

Everyone have a good day.


----------



## 13500

Good morning. I am a heat wuss, so today's forecast of 98 and triple-digit heat indexes makes me weep,   figuratively, of course. I will be hiding inside today. Lots of writing to do anyhow. 

I hope you all have a good day.


----------



## crebel

Good Morning!  

DD, it was good to hear from you.  I hope you can stop by more often again.  Leslie, safe travels and have fun!  LL, dentist early in the morning - what a yucky way to start the day, hope it is quick.

Karen has the right of it for the weather - hide inside.  We have moved into "excessive" heat warnings for the day.  Actual temp expected to break records of 100+ with indexes of 117.

Everyone have a safe and happy day!


----------



## tsilver

Good morning all


----------



## Andra

Happy Tuesday!
I am working on several cool projects at work and the morning is getting away from me.
It's still hot and dry in Texas - definitely spending time indoors with the AC cranked down 
Hope your week is going great!


----------



## Leslie

I know it is not morning but I am flying over Kansas and thinking of all my KB friends who live in rectangular (or sort of rectangular) states that are nowhere near the ocean. I am waving to you right now! The trip is going well so far. I am on Virgin America--a first for me--and loving it so far (compared to my recent cattle-car flying experiences). Leg room and flight attendants who are friendly. What more could a traveler ask for?

L


----------



## Jeff

I was waving when you went over, Leslie. Did you see me?


----------



## Margaret

Good morning, everyone!  We should be having a good day here - sunny with the temperatures staying in the 80's. Enjoy your Wednesdays!


----------



## crebel

Good Morning!  I waved back, Leslie - I was only outside for about 2 minutes yesterday, but it was just when you were flying over!

The heatwave seems to have finally broken, thank goodness.  A beautiful 73 degrees right now and not going out of the 80s for the rest of the week.

Everyone have a safe and happy day.


----------



## loonlover

Good morning all.  Please send some of those cooler temperatures south.  We are supposed to get to 108 today.  Yesterday set a record of 106 at the LR airport (II works nearby).

Hope everyone has a great day.  Stay safe if you are still in the areas of intense heat.


----------



## geoffthomas

It will be only 84 in Maryland today.
But that is because it is raining (lightly) on and off.
Wishing you health.


----------



## Leslie

I saw ALL of you! What happy Kindle smiles radiating into the atmosphere!

Right now it seems to be cloudy and cool here in San Francisco. The weather doesn't really matter to me since I'll be indoors most of the day attending a conference. 

Have a great Wednesday everyone!

L


----------



## tsilver

Good morning Kindleboardians!


----------



## Sean Sweeney

Good morning, everyone. A cool morning to start the day here in the Commonwealth. Makes me a happy Seany.

Hope everyone has a great day.


----------



## geoffthomas

Good Morning from Derwood, Maryland.
It is 73 with an expected high of 85 - cloudy.
Some light rain.
I am actually enjoying the overcast - after all the hot, humid sunny days.


----------



## Jeff

Good morning from deep in the Heart Of Texas. It's supposed to be 106 today, but that was yesterday's prediction too - and it got up to 110.


----------



## Amy Corwin

Good Morning (and good morning H.O.T.--that was cute and so appropriate!)
We're not quite as hot as Texas, but it sure seems like it. It's 80 now and supposed to get near 100.
NC in the summer.


----------



## tsilver

Good morning on this lovely Thursday.


----------



## Margaret

Good morning, everyone!  It is cloudy and overcast with a chance of rain in the Philadelphia area - a good day to go into school and get some work done.  It is hard to believe how quickly this summer has gone by.  Congratulations on the birth of your new grandbaby, Jeff. I hope everyone is doing well.  Enjoy your Thursdays!


----------



## Andra

Good Morning!
I am listening to the archived audio of the Town Hall Meeting that we had on Monday to talk about the budget stuff for the next two years.  I still have my job, but we lost 2 positions in my group.  
And it's still hot here 

Jeff, I just saw your new grandbaby in the Bump thread - how beautiful!!!


----------



## Leslie

Good morning from San Francisco, where it is cloudy and the temperature is unknown. Another busy day of conferencing is ahead for me. Have a great Thursday everyone!

L


----------



## crebel

Good Morning!  It is a lovely, mostly cloudy, 75 degrees here this morning and only going to the low 80s - so much better!  Overnight it dropped to 65 - that is  50 degree drop in temperature in 36 hours.

Everyone have a safe and happy day.


----------



## drenee

Leslie, I hope you get to enjoy some of your time in SF and do some sight seeing.  
I would love to see pictures.  

77 this morning and the sun finally decided to make an appearance.  High humidity.  It was too hot to sit outside with my tea for too long this morning.  
Transcripts this morning, and then lots of errands this afternoon.  Changing address on driver's license, bank, library to update my card.  
Have a great Thursday, KB friends.
deb


----------



## JMJeffries

Only ten minutes left for morning.  Good morning, everyone.  My grandchildren are visiting and we are shortly to head out to the pool.


----------



## Vegas_Asian

So got home from kayaking. Laid down on the couch intending to nap. Now nearly 8 hours went by 
And now wide awake. Good morning
Sent from my Desire HD using Tapatalk


----------



## geoffthomas

Good Morning from Derwood, Maryland.
It is 65 now with a high of 87 today.
mostly sunny/cloudy....

Well enjoy it anyway.


----------



## Margaret

Good morning, everyone!  Our weather here in Pennsylvania sounds like a carbon copy of Geoff's in Maryland.  I want to get into school to get something done before it gets too hot.  Enjoy your Fridays!


----------



## Valmore Daniels

G'Mornin'


----------



## loonlover

Good morning all.  A high of only 103 expected today.  

It felt really good to sleep in air conditioning after the previous night spent tossing and turning in a hot, dark house.  I do love electricity.

The circus is in town so I'll be back at the arena tonight for the second performance of 6 in 4 days.  Last night's attendance was much higher than usual for a Thursday night.

Hope everyone has a great start to their weekend.  Mine will be spent working, but since this is the first event at the arena in over a month, I'm not complaining.


----------



## Jeff

The expected high is 106 today in the Heart Of Texas. Good morning everyone.


----------



## crebel

Good Morning!  You can recycle previous weather comments here.

Everyone have a safe and happy weekend.


----------



## drenee

83 currently.  High of 86 expected, but my guess is we're going to pass that up since it's already 83.  Some thunderstorms expected later today.  
Have a great Friday, KB friends.
deb


----------



## JMJeffries

Good morning.  It's a warm, pleasant morning here in SoCAL.  The expected high is 101 in the valleys and lower deserts.  Will be spending the afternoon in the pool with the grandkidlets.


----------



## rayhensley

4pm. just got up.
mo'ning! =)


----------



## tsilver

It's Friday evening, about 40 minutes to midnight, but what the heck:

HAPPY SATURDAY


----------



## loonlover

Good morning.  79 going to 103 today.

I'll be inside the arena from a little before 9AM to about 9:30 PM or so.  Three performances from the Ringling Brothers Barnum and Bailey Circus.  At least I work a position that allows me to sit through out the show.  And maybe, I'll be looking out the window of the room I'm in at the right time to see the camels be moved out of their pen.  Last night we watched the trainers put the fancy blankets (for lack of a better term) on the elephants.  Then after their second trip on to the arena floor, I watched them being hosed down out in the parking lot via the video cameras.  Sometimes being behind the backstage area has its perks.

Hope everyone has a great day.  While part of mine will be really boring, at least part of the time there will be entertainment outside my window.


----------



## Jeff

Good morning, everyone. Another hot day in Waco with nothing new to report.


----------



## geoffthomas

Good Morning from Derwood, Maryland.
It is 74 going up to 84. Overcast - with a 30-40% chance of precipitation, maybe.
Going to go outside and get dirty anyway.


----------



## Valmore Daniels

Morning


----------



## JMJeffries

Woke up to overcast skies and temperatures 10 degrees less than yesterday.  Where did our summer go.  It's only August.


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Good Morning All

Cool morning in the desert.......already did a little gardening and went for a walk....(nap preparations !  heehee)

Have a Great Week End !


----------



## Leslie

Good morning everyone (even though it is 1:35 pm),

Back home in Maine after catching the redeye from San Francisco, so my clock is all messed up. It is a lovely day here -- 83 degrees. It's nice to be back in the fresh air on the porch after 3 days in hotel air conditioning.

Have a great Saturday, everyone!

L


----------



## 13500

Good morning. It's overcast and a chance of showers on and off today in Chicagoland. High 87. 

Have a good day, everyone.


----------



## loonlover

Good morning all.  A high of 104 expected today.  Yesterday's high of 106 set another record in Little Rock.

One last circus performance today.   All shows yesterday were pretty easy.  All the camels do is get taken for a walk around the arena as part of the opening ceremonies.  

Hope everyone has a relaxing Sunday.


----------



## tsilver

Good morning and a very happy Sunday to you.


----------



## Jeff

Good morning, everyone. Family cookout today in spite of the heat. You forgot to wave, Leslie.


----------



## Leslie

Jeff said:


> Good morning, everyone. Family cookout today in spite of the heat. You forgot to wave, Leslie.


Sorry, Jeff. I didn't wave to anybody. I got on the plane and went to sleep and didn't wake up until I had to go tend to an injured passenger (they paged a "medical professional"). I was the only nurse--fortunately, there was a pediatrician, too. A guy got up to go to the bathroom, fainted, and conked his head. In the process of conking, he gave himself a laceration that was superficial, but bloody, and freaked out the flight attendants. The pediatrician and I did a little first aid, the passenger went back to his seat, and I went back to sleep.

All this excitement occurred while we were flying over Michigan. We didn't fly over Michigan on the way out so we must have taken a more northern route.

Meanwhile, back here in Maine I slept until 10:30 am -- unheard of for me! Is it jet lag or just that I've been so stressed and tired and I am finally relaxing? Who knows...

Rainy here, but a pleasant 70 degrees. I like listening to the rain on the porch.

L


----------



## Valmore Daniels

Good Morning


----------



## geoffthomas

Good Morning from Derwood, Maryland.
It is 84 now and might go up to 91.
Back to hot, humid - but it rained a fair amount yesterday, so the watermelons are thriving.
I did yard work yesterday, but may not do any today - too wet and too hot.

Have a good day all.


----------



## Richardcrasta

Good morning from Phnom Penh. Missing my children, and really wish I could be back in the US soon. Miss Sundays, when I would buy the Sunday New York Times and go through the sections in the afternoon. Dinner with the family at a restaurant, possibly the sushi place. All so far away now.


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Good Morning All

Delightful desert morning.....headed to triple digits and high winds later.
Good friends coming for dinner tonight.

Enjoy your Sunday !!


----------



## geoffthomas

Good Morning from Derwood, Maryland.
It is 74 expecting 90.

Enjoy the day.


----------



## Leslie

Good morning,

Muggy and 70 degrees this morning. Have a great Monday, everyone!

L


----------



## Margaret

Good morning, everyone!  It is already steamy outside.  I went out to pick up the newspaper and my glasses fogged up.  I think I will be staying home and getting some paperwork done. My school will not be a pleasant place to be today.  Enjoy your Mondays!


----------



## 13500

Good morning, KBers.


----------



## Amy Corwin

Good morning!
We finally got some rain over the weekend! Yippee! Although it's too late for the corn farmers, I'm afraid. But my garden appreciated it.

Hope everyone has a terrific week!


----------



## loonlover

Good morning all. It is 76 this morning, but the heat will be back shortly.  We did have some thunderstorms go through yesterday afternoon.  They did cool it down some in the late afternoon.

Hope everybody has a great start to their week.


----------



## Jeff

Good morning, all. Another day of 103, deep in the heart of Texas. Have a good one.


----------



## Andra

Happy Monday!
I had a weird weekend and slipped into a non-good mood.  
I managed to get out of it Sunday evening by spending some time with my cousin.
What did I learn from this?  I've gotten much better at being a happy positive person and now I REALLY notice when I'm not - it just takes a lot out of me.
So everybody work on staying happy and positive - it's easier!


----------



## PMartelly

DreamWeaver said:


> Good morning from Southern California! The morning coastal fog just lifted (at 10:00 a.m.) and the sun has now appeared. I hope you all have a beautiful day!


Good morning from southern California too =D


----------



## JMJeffries

Good morning.  The sun is out and the day is turning warm.  I think I'm going to spend the afternoon in the pool, just lazing around.


----------



## Annalog

Good morning from southern Arizona. The weather reports keeps saying mid 90s with 30% chance of rain but it only seems to rain once a week at my house. 

Have a great Monday!


----------



## drenee

Good day, KB friends.  I totally missed morning.  Currently 82 and sunny at the moment.  The sun has been going in and out most of the day.  
Happy Monday.
deb


----------



## rayhensley

5:11 pm.

Good mo'ning!

(v_v) zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz


----------



## JMJeffries

It's almost midnight for me.  I'm unhappy because I wanted more from Falling Skies.  And I have to wait until next summer.  I'm sure I'll feel better by the a.m.


----------



## tsilver

Good morning.  It's now Tuesday.  You're all looking pretty good.


----------



## Leslie

Good morning,

A lovely Tuesday morning here in southern Maine. Have a great day everybody!

L


----------



## Valmore Daniels

Good Morning


----------



## Margaret

Good morning, everyone!  We have another sticky day here in the Philadelphia area.  I have plenty to keep me busy at home, so I will probably not even go outside today. Enjoy your Tuesdays!


----------



## geoffthomas

Good Morning from the Mid-Atlantic.
It is 72 going up to 88 with possible rain in pm.

Off late to work.


----------



## Amy Corwin

Good morning from North Carolina.
The sun is shining, the birds are singing (well, no, they aren't, they're done with that foolishness for the year), and all is right with the world. Except for the bit where I actually have to get to work.

Have a wonderful day!


----------



## loonlover

Good morning all.  70 degrees and rainy this morning.  I woke up once during the night and had a hard time figuring out what was making that noise.  Turned out, it was raindrops hitting something outside the window.  We may have gotten about half an inch.  We have a 20% chance of more rain.

Heading out to the grocery store shortly. Have to start replacing what was lost during the power outage last week.

Hope everyone has a great Tuesday.


----------



## Jeff

Good morning from deep in the heart of Texas. It's been a very pleasant early morning outside on the deck. Hope everyone has a great Tuesday.


----------



## Andra

Good Morning!
Austin has broken its record for the number of days in a row that we have had triple digit temperatures.  We are now over 22 and are well on our way for breaking the total number of days over 100 as well...
Stay cool everyone!


----------



## drenee

Good morning, KB friends.  It's low 70s this morning, with a slight breeze.  I have the doors and windows open, but I don't think that's going to last long.  I have a feeling I will have to put the air back on shortly.  It is nice to enjoy the outdoor sounds when I can.
Have a wonderful Tuesday.  
deb


----------



## JeanneB

Its sunny, warm and humid on Long Island this morning.  Lots of tourists...I think I am looking forward to September when we locals get our East End back.


----------



## JMJeffries

Good morning, my day started with a cup of hot tea on the patio watching a snowy egret try to catch fish in my koi pond.  He's already eaten most of them, but one koi eludes him by hiding deep beneath the water lilies.  In a moment, I'll go shoo him away.


----------



## Margaret

Good morning, everyone!  It is a beautiful sunny morning in the Philadelphia area.  I have an all day workshop today.  It is time to get back into school mode. Enjoy your Wednesdays!


----------



## loonlover

Good morning all.  It is 74 going to 92 with a 50% chance of rain.

I am working a meeting at the arena this morning so I'm up much earlier than usual.  This will be one of those meetings where I count them as they come in the door, sit and read a while, then wish them a good day as they leave.  Pretty easy gig.

Hope everyone's day is as easy as mine will be.


----------



## geoffthomas

Good Morning from Derwood, Maryland.
It is 70 going up to 88. Sunny.


----------



## Valmore Daniels

Good Morning


----------



## Amy Corwin

Hi!
Good morning from Happy North Carolina, where's hot and bound to get even hotter.
LOL


----------



## Leslie

Good morning from Maine where it is 61 degrees and feels chilly, because it is damp this morning. And cloudy. And threatening rain.

Have a good Wednesday everybody!

L


----------



## Jeff

Chilly doesn't sound all that bad, Leslie. Good morning, everyone.


----------



## 13500

Good morning!

We have a reprieve from the humidity today in Chicago, where it is supposed to be only 77. I think I might just do a happy dance.   (Sorry, Amy.)

Have a good day, everyone.


----------



## Andra

Happy Wednesday!
I hope everyone has a wonderful day!


----------



## Nick Wastnage

Good morning from the UK. Well it's afternoon here now, but still good morning to you guys over there. Best we've had this summer is 78. Today it's 68.


----------



## JMJeffries

Good morning.  It's grandkidlet day.  It's going to be a long day.  It's still morning and they're not being good listeners. Too cold for the pool today.  Have to figure out some games for them.


----------



## tsilver

It's already 1:47 p.m. but what the hey, wishing you a good Wednesday evening and a happy Thursday tomorrow


----------



## drenee

Good day, KB friends.  Had a bad storm last night that knocked out our cable, internet and phone.  I waited most of the day for it to be fixed.  Walked into fiance's sister's house (on the other side of the lake) and their phone and cable was working.  Turns out that horrible sound we heard about midnight only did something to our box at the pole, or something like that.  I didn't really listen to the guy when he was explaining. 
We've had a much nicer day today.  Still warm, with less humidity.  
deb


----------



## Margaret

Good morning, everyone!  It is a beautiful day in our neighborhood - high temps in the low eighties with low humidity.  I am babysitting the grandkids, so it may be a good day for lunch in the park. Deb, I am happy to hear that you made it through the storm safely.  Enjoy your Thursdays!


----------



## geoffthomas

Good Morning.
It is a pretty Thursday.
64 now with 83 expected.
And sunny all day.

Now let's do something special with today.


----------



## JeanneB

Good morning Everyone...Its gonna be a gorgeous day... Sun is shining bright, not to humid.


----------



## Leslie

Good morning,

A lovely morning here. 63 right now with a high of 73 predicted. Have a great Thursday everyone!

L


----------



## Amy Corwin

Good morning!
Slightly cooler (thank goodness) morning than we had yesterday. And thank goodness no more adventures over the night. (Check out my blog for an explanation if you want a good laugh: http://amycorwin.blogspot.com/2011/08/unwilling-herpetologist.html )

But our dog, Molly, is doing much better this morning and her snake-induced goiter is slowing going down.


----------



## tsilver

Good morning all


----------



## Jeff

Good morning, everyone. Look who came to have morning coffee:


----------



## 13500

Jeff--too cute.

Good morning, all.


----------



## loonlover

Good morning all.  68 degrees going to 90.  Another 1/2 inch of rain overnight and hearing more thunder right now.

Everybody have a great day.


----------



## drenee

Beautiful beautiful morning.  Woke up to 59 degrees, windows open, birds singing.  Currently 71 and a nice little breeze blowing.  
Have a great Thursday, KB friends.
deb


----------



## Tess St John

Morning all...we're under another heat advisory today...we should hit triple digits again today! We need rain, but there is none in sight!


----------



## Vegas_Asian

I have been us for over 24 hours and just hiked this:








To get this view of las vegas. Actually happy I didn't bike down the street there








In the distance you can barely see the las Vegas strip

Now I go to work.....NOooooo!!!!!!!! 
Ok that is my fault for covering that shift 
Sent from my Desire HD using Tapatalk


----------



## Vegas_Asian

By the way the doggy went with me. She was a trooper the entire way. Her front paws are worn in two spots. I applied first aid. (future nurse skills deployed!!!!) Now she is in her doggy booties which she does her cute tiptoe dance with to minimize pressure on those paws








Sent from my Desire HD using Tapatalk


----------



## JMJeffries

What a beautiful morning it is here in So. CA with the skies so clear and blue and the air crisp and cool.  Less then 18 hours until my beloved brother arrives for a nice long visit.  Can't hardly wait.  He's going to tile my guest bedroom, the last room in the house to have carpet.  Finally a hypoallergenic home.


----------



## Margaret

Good morning, everyone! We have another beautiful day here - lots of sun, low humidity, and temperatures in the low eighties. Enjoy your Fridays!


----------



## Leslie

Lovely morning here...64 degrees. Have a great Friday everyone!

L


----------



## geoffthomas

Good Morning.
It is 63 going up to 84 and sunny.
Actually a beautiful day.
I will be going to the funeral service for my friend Frank today.
It is a wonderful day to remember someone special.

Be good to each other.


----------



## Liv James

It's 65 here, going up to 82. Not a cloud in the sky .


----------



## Valmore Daniels

Morning


----------



## loonlover

Good morning.  It is a glorious morning here.  68 degrees with fresh washed skies.  Lovely amount of rain yesterday.

Have a great start to the weekend.


----------



## Amy Corwin

Good morning! It's a lovely day in the neighborhood, even if I don't have any neighbors! 
Hope everyone had a terrific week. It's almost the weekend, so enjoy!


----------



## crebel

Good Morning!  Temperatures and humidity have been excellent here for several days.  Possible rain showers this morning.

DH and I are taking 18-month old GS for his first trip to the Iowa State Fair this afternoon.  It should be lots of fun!  Fair food, here I come!

Everyone have a safe and happy day.


----------



## Jeff

The prognostication is 99 for today. Have a good one, everybody.


----------



## *Sandy Harper*

Good morning you all. It's lovely morning with Sun shining on my face.


----------



## tsilver

Happy Friday


----------



## loonlover

Good morning all.  There must be some sleeping in going on for me to be the first here.

I was up earlier than I liked.  I then had to clear leaves from in front of our driveway culvert in order for some of the 2 inches of rain received overnight to flow on down to the drainage ditch.  I've had my workout for the day.

Still more chance of storms through tonight.  Sure wish I could send some of the rain to the west of us.

Hope everyone has a great day.


----------



## Jeff

There's a 30% chance of rain today in the heart of Texas. Good morning, everyone.


----------



## Leslie

Good morning everyone,

It's a beautiful sunny morning here in southern Maine. 66 degrees right now. I have painters on my right speaking Spanish, and my husband on my left playing with noisy power tools. Hopefully the housepainting will be finished this weekend.

Have a great Saturday, KB friends!

L


----------



## Margaret

Good morning, everyone! We have another beautiful morning here - the third one in a row. I am going to a wedding shower this afternoon.  I hope that it will be outside.  We are expeting lots of rain tomorrow.  Enjoy your Saturdays!


----------



## crebel

Good Morning! Still perfect temperatures here and none of the expected/hoped for (by farmers, anyway) rain came yesterday.

The State Fair with an 18-month old was an extremely fun day.  All the livestock whose toy counterparts we play with every day were there.  When the horses, cows, sheep and roosters "talked" to him, he talked right back to the delight of many fairgoers. He was quite the cute show-off.  Pigs, on the other hand, confused him - they don't make an "oink" sound, they squeal.  We heard a lot of "No, no pig, say oink, oink."  We had a blast.

BTW, Red Velvet funnel cakes are the best new fair food I have had in years. Totally yummy!

Everyone have a safe and happy Saturday!


----------



## Jeff

crebel said:


> We heard a lot of "No, no pig, say oink, oink."


Hahaha. That's my "bump" for the day.


----------



## 13500

Good morning. The forecast was for rain, but so far, it is blue sky and sunny in Chicagoland. I will take it while I can.

Hope everyone has a wonderful weekend.


----------



## JMJeffries

Good morning from So. CA.  Today's weather is expected to hit the mid-80s.  I'm sitting on my patio sipping my morning tea and planning my day.


----------



## Leslie

crebel said:


> BTW, Red Velvet funnel cakes are the best new fair food I have had in years. Totally yummy!


What about the deep fried butter? A stick of butter on a stick, deep fried? I saw a picture of that and almost


Spoiler



puked


. LOL.

L


----------



## crebel

Leslie said:


> What about the deep fried butter? A stick of butter on a stick, deep fried? I saw a picture of that and almost
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> puked
> 
> 
> . LOL.
> 
> L


We were going to try it and missed the stand. It is more like a french toast stick. A quarter of a stick of butter cut lengthwise, dipped in a cinnamon batter, fried, then rolled in sugar. The butter melts inside - sounded good to me! My stomach may still explode from the amount of food I ate yesterday even though everything was shared: pork chop on a stick, gyro sandwich, dreamsicle fudge, red velvet funnel cake, blooming onion, smoked turkey leg, peach smoothie, cotton candy, chocolate dipped bacon, fried pickles...


----------



## John Dorian

A little bit after morning, but happy Waffles everyone!


----------



## Vegas_Asian

It's rainin!

Sent from my Desire HD using Tapatalk


----------



## loonlover

Good morning all.  69 and clear with an expected high of 90.  I'll take it.

Hope everyone has a great day.


----------



## Jeff

Good morning from deep in the heart of Texas where it's currently 79 with rain in the forecast.


----------



## Vegas_Asian

All is clear for a morning kayaking trip beyond the Hoover dam 

Sent from my Desire HD using Tapatalk


----------



## geoffthomas

Good Morning from Derwood, Maryland.
It is 72 now with an expected high of 77.
It has been raining most of the morning thus far.
And more is expected.

nice change.


----------



## *Sandy Harper*

Good morning you all. It's beautiful day with few high clouds.


----------



## Leslie

70 degrees right now and cloudy. Lance and Jocelyn are coming over for lunch, which I am looking forward to.

Have a great Sunday, everyone!

L


----------



## Nick Wastnage

Late afternoon here in UK. Light blue sky, few fluffy clouds, good enough for an evening BBQ. Have a good day over there.


----------



## tsilver

Good morning from Decatur GA.  High expected of 88.  Ahh, love it.


----------



## Margaret

Good morning, everyone!  It is very rainy here - a good day to stay inside and cook. I am making penne pasta with vodka sauce and inviting the family for dinner. Enjoy your Sundays!


----------



## loonlover

Good morning all.  Looks like a pretty day ahead.

I have an early morning doctor's appointment followed by lunch with some fellow retirees.  

Have a great Monday.


----------



## Margaret

Good morning, everyone!  More rain is expected today in the Philadelphia area. Right now it is just very overcast, so I want to get into work before the heavens open up - I have a lot of stuff to take in.  Enjoy your Mondays.


----------



## tsilver

Good Morning from Decatur GA.  High expected of 87 today. Love those 80s.  Will be happier with the 70s.


----------



## Valmore Daniels

Morning


----------



## Leslie

Good morning,

Rainy here in southern Maine but we need it so I'm not complaining. 64 degrees right now. Have a great Monday, everyone!

L


----------



## Doctor Barbara

I love Maine - especially Acadia.

It's gorgeous here this morning - can you believe it?  It's cool in middle TN!


----------



## Amy Corwin

Hi & Good Morning!

Doctor Barbara--I saw the chessies on your sig line--we have a chessie, too, named Molly! Aren't they just the best dogs?

I just wanted to say hello and wish everyone a wonderful week!


----------



## Jeff

Good morning, everyone. Send us some rain, Leslie.


----------



## geoffthomas

Good Morning from Maryland.
It is 68 going up to 80 with chance of rain all day.
We had heavy rain last night.
And the night before.

Be cautious in the rain.


----------



## Andra

Happy Monday!!
I am tired and sore from being at Schlitterbahn all day yesterday.  It was a lot of fun, but I'm getting too old to function at work on 5 hours of sleep!
So far it looks like it's going to be a pretty easy day, so that's good.  An early bedtime is definitely on the agenda for me.
Still no rain in my corner of Texas - I'm envious of those of you getting to see the wet stuff.


----------



## JMJeffries

Happy Monday.  Had a lovely weekend with family and am expecting more family tonight.  Sitting on the patio planning dinner.  Decided on chili and making a list of what I need while sipping a cup of hot tea.


----------



## D/W

Good morning!


----------



## I love books

Happy Monday, everyone! Wishing you a beautiful week filled with health and happiness!


----------



## Leslie

Good morning,

Another rainy morning here in southern Maine and another busy day for me. Have a great Tuesday everyone!

L


----------



## Margaret

Good morning, everyone!  We have another gray and rainy day here outside of Philadelphia.  Enjoy your Tuesdays!


----------



## geoffthomas

Good Morning from Derwood, Maryland.


----------



## Amy Corwin

Good morning from the beautiful state of North Carolina!


----------



## Jeff

Another 103 degree day predicted in the heart of Texas. Good morning, all.


----------



## loonlover

Good morning. High of 92 for today.

The doctor ordered an ultrasound yesterday which confirmed no blood clot in the leg.  I'm wearing an Unna boot (medicated bandage wrap covered by an elastic wrap) and keeping leg elevated most of the time for a week.  Hopefully the swelling will be gone by then.  

Hope everyone has a great day.


----------



## crebel

Good Morning.  It is a cool and gently raining morning in SE Iowa - lovely.  It is supposed to reach 85 and be muggy late this afternoon.  I will enjoy the morning weather while it lasts.

Everyone have a safe and happy day.


----------



## Andra

Good Morning Friends!
We are heading to another day of 100+ temps.  It's amusing that all the retailers have their sweaters and stuff out and swimsuits and shorts on clearance when we still have at least 6-8 weeks of summer weather on the horizon...


----------



## JMJeffries

Good morning.  We're having a mild day though temps are supposed to hit mid 90s by this afternoon.  Hoping not, I'm so loving our weather at the moment.  I'm watching the gardener filling in a hole my dog dug as a I plan my list for the day.


----------



## Margaret

Good morning, everyone!  LL, I hope your leg is feeling better.  We have sunshine today, but it will be hot by this afternoon.  I want to get into school and get some things done while it is relatively cool.  Enjoy your Wednesdays!


----------



## Leslie

Good morning,

Sunny today with a high of 80 predicted. Have a great Wednesday everybody!

L


----------



## Amy Corwin

Good morning!
It's bright and sunny and not too hot--perfect weather for a change!


----------



## geoffthomas

Good Morning from Derwood, Maryland.
It is 63 going up to 86, sunny all day.


----------



## crebel

Good Morning!  See Geoff's forecast for MD and repeat for IA.

Everyone have a safe and happy day!


----------



## Jeff

It's 80 with an expected high of 103 in the heart of Texas. Good morning, everyone.


----------



## loonlover

Good morning.  Cloudy here with a 40% chance of thunderstorms.  Current temp is 73 and supposed to go to 94.  

Hope all have a good day.


----------



## Doctor Barbara

What did middle Tennessee do to deserve this Fall-like weather?  It's absolutely gorgeous!

Have a fun day everyone.


----------



## tsilver

Good morning and Happy Hump Day.


----------



## Margaret

Good morning, everyone!  The rain has come back to Philadelphia.  It is cloudy right now, but I just heard some thunder. I have errands to run today.  Hopefully, I will be able to do them in between the down pours.  Enjoy your Thursdays!


----------



## Steve Vernon

Good morning everyone. I'm just about to go and wake up my wife with some fresh-brewed coffee, in order to coax a drive downtown with her to pick up my brand new computer. No more freezes, stalling and crashes - hopefully. We're going to have a breakfast out, my treat. You're all invited...


----------



## Leslie

Good morning everyone,

A lovely morning in Maine today. When I say good morning tomorrow, I'll be in Germany!

Have a great day, everyone!

L


----------



## loonlover

Good morning all.  It is 75 and cloudy.  No rain fell yesterday, but the cloud cover kept the temperatures tolerable.  

Have a safe trip, Leslie.

Hope all have a great Thursday.


----------



## Valmore Daniels

Morning


----------



## crebel

Good Morning!  It is a brisk 62 degrees here, but the humidity is 98% so the expected high of 88 could be less pleasant.

Leslie, safe travels and have fun!

Everyone have a safe and happy day.


----------



## Andra

Good Morning!
I missed yesterday morning, but it was very productive.  I went to the dentist for teeth cleaning, to the doctor for some blood tests, to the municipal court to turn in my paperwork to get my ticket dismissed and to breakfast at Ihop with DH.  Then I had to go to work and it wasn't morning any more 
There is really no point in reporting the Texas weather.  It's the same old thing...
Have a great day!


----------



## Amy Corwin

Good morning! It's almost 80 here and due to get into the 90s, but at least we got some rain earlier in the week. We also got a "new wave" of hummingbirds. I suspect they're starting to drift down from more northern climes, so we refilled all the feeders and are enjoying the buzz!

Have a great day!


----------



## tsilver

Good morning everyone


----------



## geoffthomas

Good Morning from Derwood, Maryland where it is 72 with a sunny 86 is expected.


----------



## Jeff

It's a little late, but I wanted to put in an appearance anyway. I hope everyone has had a great day.


----------



## crebel

Jeff said:


> It's a little late, but I wanted to put in an appearance anyway. I hope everyone has had a great day.


Thanks, Jeff. I hope you did too. It's never too late to check in!


----------



## Amy Corwin

Good morning everyone!
I'm hoping for a gorgeous day. Up early and it's a lovely 65 degrees although it promises to get much hotter later in the day.

Have a great day and a fun-filled weekend!


----------



## loonlover

Good morning.  Back to higher temps today.

Hope everyone has a great day.


----------



## Valmore Daniels

Morning


----------



## tsilver

Good morning Kindleboardians.  Have a nice weekend.


----------



## Jeff

Good morning, friends. I thought it was hot yesterday at 106, but it could get up to 110 today in the heart of Texas. Yikes.


----------



## Andra

Happy Friday everyone!
I am looking forward to the weekend.
I have a surprise planned for DH - We are going to drive up to Belton to replenish his stock of real sugar Dr Pepper since I have heard that it is available in the grocery stores there and it's much closer to us than Dublin 
Then we are going to drive back to local theatre in Salado to watch an original melodrama.
It sounds like fun - I hope he likes it.


----------



## crebel

Good Morning!  Steamy temperatures in store for today.

Everyone have a safe and happy day and a great start to your weekend!


----------



## geoffthomas

Good Morning from Derwood, Maryland.
It is 78 with 88 expected but threat of severe rain all day.


Oh yeah - Happy Birthday Cindy!


----------



## NSRob

Well its 11:36 AM here so .... Good Morning All.


----------



## JMJeffries

It's finally Friday.  What a long week.  This weekend's project: finish tiling the quest room which is eventually going to be my office.


----------



## Leslie

Hello from france where it is nowhere close to morning but hey I've had a busy say! Gorgeous weather and overlooking a castle with a glass of wine. Life is good!


----------



## D/W

Leslie said:


> Hello from france where it is nowhere close to morning but hey I've had a busy say! Gorgeous weather and overlooking a castle with a glass of wine. Life is good!


Sounds lovely! Enjoy!


----------



## tsilver

Let me be the first, on this lovely Friday evening, to wish you Good Morning.  Have a wonderful weekend.


----------



## Leslie

Good morning from France. I overslept and missed breakfast so we are off to find a patisserie and a croissant. Have a great day everyone!


----------



## Sean Sweeney

Morning everyone. Leslie, I was about to say that you're up early... but then I saw you're in Europe, and that takes that comment away. 

Have a good time!


----------



## Margaret

Good morning, everyone! (and Bonjour, Leslie!) The sun is shining this morning and it was comfortable enough for an early mornig walk. We are expecting thunderstorms later today. I hope that later is the key word, because we are hoping to squeeze in a trip to the Grange Fair with three of my grandchildren before the rain gets here.  Enjoy your Saturdays!


----------



## geoffthomas

Good Morning from boring old Derwood, Maryland.
And it is afternoon for Leslie, now.
It is 68 now with 86 later and low humidity (I think).
Should be a nice day for just about anything.


----------



## Amy Corwin

It's a lovely 72 now after a night of "thunder boomers" and no electricity. Good thing it was cool enough to sleep despite no power.


----------



## loonlover

Good morning all.  Temps expected to be over 100 again today.

Pretty boring life we lead here - II will be working and I will be keeping my leg elevated.

Hope everyone has a great Saturday.


----------



## Jeff

Good morning, everyone. For some of us, boring is an improvement.


----------



## D/W

Happy Saturday!


----------



## Leslie

Good morning everyone--now I am in Germany with my friend Chrissi! A little cloudy this morning but pleasant. We had breakfast in the garden and will be heading out to lunch shortly, then I catch the train to Switzerland, where I will stay put for the rest of the week. Have a great Sunday everyone and I will be checking in again tomorrow! (Limited Internet access right now--should be better when I get to Schweiz.)

L


----------



## geoffthomas

Good Morning from Derwood Maryland.
78 now going to 85 with possible rain.
Guten Tag Leslie.


----------



## Steve Vernon

Good morning. It's hot outside and I'm getting ready to go work a loooong shift at work but I don't care 'cuz it's my birthday!!!


----------



## loonlover

Good morning all.  It is 73 going to 94 with light rain mist at the moment.  Although we had some thunder during the night, the rain gauge does not show measurable precipitation.

Steve, Happy Birthday!

Everyone have a great day.


----------



## Jeff

Good morning, everyone. Glad you're enjoying yourself, Leslie. Pictures would be nice.  

ETA: Happy birthday, Deb.


----------



## Sean Sweeney

Morning all. A nice day here in the Commonwealth. Writing, writing, writing.


----------



## tsilver

Good morning Kindle Kids.  Happy birthday Deb and Steve


----------



## Valmore Daniels

Good Morning


----------



## D/W

Good morning! I hope you all have a wonderful day!


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Morning All

Have a relaxing Sunday !


----------



## geoffthomas

drennee has a birthday today.

Happy Birthday Deb.


----------



## Leslie

Happy Birthday, deb!

Jeff asked for some pictures so here goes...

The city hall/information center in Kayserberg.


----------



## Leslie

Afternoon snack in Ribeauville (a blueberry tart)


----------



## Leslie

Looking up the street in Riquewihr (we were at a cafe)


----------



## Leslie

All of the buildings had the most fabulous flowerboxes of geraniums and other colorful flowers:


----------



## Leslie

We stayed at La Chambard in Kayserberg and our room had a balcony...c'est magnifique! This was the view from the balcony....










This is what I was doing when I wasn't looking at the view. My idea of heaven!


----------



## geoffthomas

Leslie such attractive places there in Alsace - while I never got there, one of my UN co-workers was from there.
Now I wish I had made the effort to go.
I am so happy for you that you are enjoying yourself.
But don't stay there.....come back to us.


----------



## Jeff

Leslie said:


> Jeff asked for some pictures so here goes...


Thanks for taking us with you, Leslie.


----------



## Leslie

geoffthomas said:


> Leslie such attractive places there in Alsace


It was very beautiful--one of the prettier places that I have ever visited.



> I am so happy for you that you are enjoying yourself.
> But don't stay there.....come back to us.


Don't worry...for some reason, I'm actually feeling a little homesick on this trip, and that's unusual for me.



> Thanks for taking us with you, Leslie.


My pleasure. I'll try to snap a few more pics while I am here in Switzerland although right now, the weather is NOT conducive to sightseeing or anything else. Temps in the 90s and not a breath of a breeze...it's miserable. I don't do well with weather like this. My feet puffed up like a pair of hams this afternoon...we may get a break on Tuesday. Keep your fingers crossed!

L


----------



## drenee

Thank you, everyone.  

Leslie, fantastic pictures.  Thank you so much for sharing.
Have a great trip.
deb


----------



## D/W

Thanks for sharing your photos, Leslie! _Beautiful!_


----------



## Leslie

I am glad everyone enjoyed the pictures! Early morning here in Basel. The widget says 68 right now with a high of 92 expected. Oh joy. The room I am working in has just fans, no a/c.

I left my beautiful cool porch in Maine for this!! At least they are paying me well....

L


----------



## Sean Sweeney

Awesome pictures, Leslie. Glad you're having a good time. 

Good morning everyone. Overcast morning here in the Commonwealth. Not worrying about the weather today; need to apply the fingers to the keyboard.

Hope everyone has a great, productive day.


----------



## 13500

Good morning everyone. It is a partly cloudy day here in Chicagoland, and I am up way too early because school has begun and, unfortunately, I made the choice long ago to attempt to be a good mom and feed my children and see them off to school.   

More time for writing, I guess...

P.S. Gorgeous photos, Leslie. J'aime la France.


----------



## tsilver

Happy Moanday. Wishing you a painless Monday.


----------



## JeanneB

Its Monday...I hope everyone has a good week.  Its still my weekend because my hubby is off on Sundays & Mondays.  

My new Oberon will be here on Friday...I can't wait!!!  Gonna be a long week!!!


----------



## loonlover

Good morning all.  No change in the weather forecast.

Off to the doctor this morning to get the Unna Boot and wrap removed.  Swelling has gone down considerably; hope I'm cleared to go back to normal daily activities.

After the doctor's appointment I'm meeting former co-workers for lunch at Olive Garden.  

Happy Belated Birthday to Deb.  

Hope everyone has a great day.


----------



## Valmore Daniels

Morning


----------



## Daniel Arenson

Morning everyone.


----------



## Jane917

Another sunny day in central Washington state. Summer is officially over for me, and this is my first day back to work. School starts for kids on Wednesday. I wish I were in Switzerland with Leslie!


----------



## Amy Corwin

Summer's not over until the hummingbirds have left around here. LOL 
One of the remaining joys of being an adult.

It's a gorgeous day so far although we had a night of thunderstorms and lightning.


----------



## geoffthomas

Good Morning from Derwood.
It is going up to mid 80s here today.
more humid than yesterday, but a pretty nice day - if I weren't working.


----------



## caracara

Good morning all from Galveston Texas, my lovely new home away from home.

I have had crazy hectic, and very fun summer, and I am now at college.

It is good to be back on KB!

Hope you all have a wonderfully fantastic day!


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Good Morning all

Delightful 70 degrees in the desert....but headed to triple digits.


----------



## JMJeffries

My cat woke me this morning at the absurd hour of 5:10 am.  She was hungry and I didn't realize I'd forgotten to fill her dish.  Instead of going back to bed, I saw on the patio with a cup of hot tea and watched the sun come up.  I don't think I've ever done that.  Then I went back to bed.


----------



## JeanneB

Caracara...I hope you have a great semester....and enjoy your college life!  One of the best parts of life. I could have been an eternal student~


----------



## Leslie

JeanneB said:


> Caracara...I hope you have a great semester....and enjoy your college life! One of the best parts of life. I could have been an eternal student~


I was such an eternal student I kept going back to school until I managed to earn four degrees.  After the last one I said, "Enough's enough!" That was 20 years ago...

Have fun, Caracara. It is a great time of life.

L


----------



## Vegas_Asian

95 degrees and enjoying the last week of my summer break. Waiting to meet friends at IHOP at noon to chilling at Starbucks. 









Sent from my Desire HD using Tapatalk


----------



## Leslie

Here are a few more trip pictures. Looking out at the Rhine from a cafe. It's hard to see, but on the opposite bank, those are steps leading into the river, with people sitting/standing on the steps. From there they can jump in and go swimming. See the little dots in the water? Those are people floating downstream. They get in the river (further up than I could see to take a picture) and float along (quite rapidly) on inner tubes, wearing life vests, etc. The people go under the bridge, float further downstream and eventually get out on another set of steps. Frankly, I think it all looks quite dangerous because...










There are barges, tourist boats, and all sorts of other river traffic zooming up and down. Presumably, they know to stay out of the way of the human flotsam and vice versa, but I wouldn't want to risk it.


----------



## Leslie

Anyone ever hear the expression "hub scene"? I had a geography book in 4th or 5th grade that had a picture of a train, cars on a highway and a plane and the caption said, "Urban hub scene." Apparently, my husband had the same book. One day, when we were first married and living in Chicago, we were driving on the highway and saw a plane and a train and said simultaneously, "Hub scene!" Since then, it's become a running joke between us (going on 33 years strong...LOL).

I bring this up because here is a Basel hub scene: a barge on the river and a trolley on the bridge. All that is missing is a helicopter flying overhead, heading towards the hospital (which is only about 6 blocks away. That's where I am working).


----------



## Leslie

More traffic on the river...barges, tourist boats, and humans. Notice the pretty tile on the cupola/tower on the bridge.


----------



## Leslie

Good morning,

68 right now, with a high of 90 expected. I'll try to get some more pics today.

L


----------



## JeanneB

Good morning from sunny Sag Harbor, Long Island.  Its starting to feel like September already, but its gorgeous!  And we have the threat of hurricane Irene by the end of the week...you would never know it right now though.  Oh, I hope we don't get it!!!


----------



## Margaret

Good morning, everyone!  It is a beautiful, cool day here. Belated happy birthday wishes to those who celebrated over the weekend. Caracara, enjoy college!  Leslir, thank you for the pictures.  I lived in Germany for three years, and they really brought back some memories.  I was there over thirty years ago, but things really don't look all that different, especially the scenes along the Rhine. For all those (teachers and students) starting school - have a great year!


----------



## geoffthomas

Good Morning from Derwood, MD.
It is 54 going up to 80 and sunny all day - nice summer day.


----------



## Amy Corwin

Good morning from North Carolina!
We're busy stocking up on supplies because it looks like Irene may have us in her sights. I hope not, but you just never know...and it really looks like she will indeed rip into us at Sea Level/Atlantic.


----------



## Valmore Daniels

Good Morning


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Good Morning !

"Early-Dark-thirty" here, cool desert morning.  
I need to drive to Southern California (Santa Clarita) and back today.....12+ hours of driving.....YUK !


----------



## crebel

Good Morning KBers!  It is going to be a humid swelter here today.  We are really looking forward to Fall weather.

Love the pictures, Leslie.  Those of you in "Irenes" path, get your preparations done and BE SAFE!


----------



## caracara

Good morning all.

It is currently 83 here in Galveston heading for the 90's, plus coastal humidity!

Hope everyone has a fantastic Tuesday.


----------



## tsilver

Good morning!


----------



## Jeff

Another day of 103 in the heart of Texas. To break the monotony, Friday might be 104.


----------



## 13500

Good morning. Rain in Chicagoland, but, for me, it is still better than the triple-digit heat. Sorry, Jeff. I hope you all cool off soon.

Caracara, good luck in college. It is a great time of your life. I hope you enjoy it.


----------



## D/W

Have a great day, everyone!


----------



## JMJeffries

Good morning, world.  I had a great night's sleep and woke up feeling like I could conquer anything.  I am now sitting on my patio listening to the doves coo.


----------



## loonlover

Okay, it is not morning, but wanted to say welcome back to Cara and good luck in college.

Delay in posting due to thunderstorm last night frying our modem.

Hope everyone had a good day, realizing that the earthquake and the prospect of Hurricane Irene may have made that a little more difficult.


----------



## Leslie

Good morning from Basel,

68 degrees right now. They are saying today might be cooler--only 85 instead of 95. I am going to try to find old town Basel today after I finish at the University. I'll take some pictures if I am successful.

Have a great Wednesday everyone!

L


----------



## Jeff

Good morning, everyone. In the heart of Texas it's 88°F at 03:30. Too hot to sleep.


----------



## Sean Sweeney

Stay cool somehow, Jeff.

Up here, we're pretty chilly in the mornings right now. It's 55 degrees right now, but supposed to get up to 82. Thunderstorms tomorrow afternoon.

Enjoy your day everyone.


----------



## JeanneB

Good morning, Everyone~~ I hope Irene goes out to sea!!


----------



## Amy Corwin

Good morning! I'm with you, JeanneB, and I sure hope Irene goes on a nice, long sea cruise. But we're battening down the hatches and preparing for the worst.


----------



## caracara

Good morning all.

Thank you all for the support!


It is 83 here in Galveston, heading for 93.

Hope everyone has a fabulous Wednesday.


----------



## tsilver

Good morning Kindleboardians!


----------



## drenee

Good morning, KB friends.  
I'm wondering how our east coast KBers are doing.  Anyone have earthquake damage?  
I got an email from our law clerk about a half hour after leaving the courthouse.  They definitely felt the quake and some stones fell off of the top of the courthouse.  I was driving and felt nothing.  

Thank you, LL.

Leslie, again, thank you, thank you for the pictures.  I very much enjoy hearing about your day and seeing your pictures.  
deb


----------



## Margaret

Good morning, everyone! We have another sunny, comfortable day here.  Enjoy your Wednesdays!


----------



## Valmore Daniels

Morning


----------



## Edward C. Patterson

Morning all from Allentown, PA - chilly here today. Has fall arrived early?

Edward C. Patterson


----------



## loonlover

Good morning, another warm day ahead.  It looks like there have been storms just north of the Little Rock area this morning, but nothing here yet.  We do have a chance of precipitation, though.

Hope everyone has a good day.


----------



## drenee

Oh yeah, I forgot to tell the weather.  Rainy and chilly.  I have the windows and doors open and it's wonderful.  Sunny days are nice, but once in a while a nice soft rainy day is refreshing.
deb


----------



## geoffthomas

Good Morning from Derwood Maryland, right in the heart of the Mid-Atlantic region and suburban Washington, D.C.
It is a nice day today.
Yesterday was beautiful, and.....the earth moved.
Everyone is ok.
It appears that most buildings were "undamaged".
Three of the four top spires of the National Cathedral were knocked off - apparently they are so heavy that they are kept on by gravity? There is a significant piece of one of the spires that remains seriously off-center.
Have a wonderful day.


----------



## crebel

Good Morning.  Glad to hear no one has significant damage from yesterday's earthquake.  I will keep my fingers crossed and pray for the same outcome for those anticipating a visit from Irene.

One more day of high temps combined with high humidity here.  Tomorrow evening things are supposed to cool down for a few days.  Yesterday there was a town in SW Iowa that had a "heat burst".  Apparently a fairly rare phenomenon where the temperature jumps 15-20 degrees in less than a minute.  Uprooted trees, etc. were the result, looking like a severe storm has passed through.  I had never heard of such a thing.

Everyone, have a safe and happy day.


----------



## spotsmom

Good morning from the Portland OR airport. Hope the skies are friendly today. Have a great day!


----------



## Leslie

Thank you, deb, for your kind words about my pictures. I have no illusions about being a photographer but I do like to capture a slice of life every now and then. With your encouragement, here are a few more...

This is Zwingli Haus, the somewhat unattractive (IMHO) church that I look at while I wait for the tram in the morning.


----------



## Leslie

This is looking up the street from Zwingli Haus, wondering where the tram is. It was one minute late, unheard of here in Schweiz!


----------



## Leslie

Here's something a little bit fun. I was down at Schifflande (which I believe means "boat landing) I was waiting for the tram and I decided to take a few pictures. I accidentally hit the record button, so I have this totally impromptu movie of a woman walking up to the fountain and cooling off.



Here's a picture of the fountain with the cooling water spurting out.










I wanted a picture of the top of the fountain (which is very pretty) but that is also a movie. Maybe I'll have better luck tomorrow!


----------



## JMJeffries

Happy morning, all.  Picked up my granddaughter and we're getting ready to go swimming in the pool.


----------



## Leslie

Good morning from Basel,

It seems we have some rain this morning and it's a little bit cooler, which has thrown my wardrobe choice for the day into disarray. LOL. I'll figure something out!

L


----------



## Vegas_Asian

Good morning from las Vegas. Still up decorating my 25 cent college rule composition books and writing. 

Sent from my Desire HD using Tapatalk


----------



## JeanneB

Good morning from Long Island~~yep, the hurricane is coming. I've got a lot on my to do list today.


----------



## Amy Corwin

Good Morning from North Carolina. We're bracing... and I'm going shopping tonight for a few more things we may need.


----------



## geoffthomas

Good Morning from Derwood, Maryland.
it is an overcast morning, but bright.

Be safe.


----------



## crebel

Good Morning!  Lovely weather here this morning.  It got down into the 50s overnight, but still heading to low 80s by this afternoon.  The sun is shining, the birds are singing, humidity is low.

Everyone have a safe and happy day.


----------



## Margaret

Good morning, everyone!  The heat and humidity are back in the Philadelphia area, and it just started to rain.  I am babysitting today, so I am happy we made it to the playground earlier this morning.  I promised the grandkids a trip out for lunch, but we will have to see what the weather decides to do.  Enjoy your Thursdays!


----------



## loonlover

Good morning all. It is 74 and mostly cloudy.  Still a chance of thunderstorms again today.  We received 3/4 inch of rain yesterday and temperatures stayed in lower 80s.  Probably not the case today.

All those in the path of Irene, stay safe.


----------



## caracara

Good morning all.  

Galveston is currently at 78, with a bit of... Rain implies way more water than this.... Downward falling mist, perhaps? Haha

Hope everyone has a safe and productive day!


----------



## D/W

Good morning to you.


----------



## *DrDLN* (dr.s.dhillon)

Good morning. We are still in 60s in early part of morning in bay area.


----------



## Leslie

Good morning,

Another warm, sunny day in Basel. The rain starts tomorrow, just in time for my leaving.

Have a great day everyone!

L


----------



## Amy Corwin

Irene is almost here.
Wish us all luck!


----------



## geoffthomas

Good Morning from Derwood, Maryland.
It is 65 here now with 85 possible.
It is misty.
Not really fog - buy mist.

We shall have to wait to see what the day brings.


----------



## JeanneB

Good morning... beautiful here on Long Island.  Calm before the storm~


----------



## Margaret

Good morning, everyone!  We have a foggy morning here and may get some rain before the end of the day.  Safe travels to Leslie!  Jeanne, enjoy your Oberon when it arrives and stay safe. Enjoy your Fridays, everyone and stay safe this weekend. (Safe seems to be my theme for this post - I have used that word too many times.)


----------



## tsilver

Good morning all and good luck to those who will be in Irene's path.


----------



## Valmore Daniels

G'Mornin'


----------



## crebel

Good Morning.  It is a pretty day here.

I'm thinking good thoughts for all of you in the path of Irene.  Please heed evacuation warnings if you have them and let the rest of us KBers know you are safe as soon as you can.


----------



## Jeff

Good morning from the heart of Texas. It's a bit cooler right now, but will be 106 later.


----------



## loonlover

Good morning all.  Cooler here this morning and should stay nice all day.

Thoughts are with all those in the path of Irene.  Stay safe.


----------



## Sean Sweeney

Morning everyone, a bright sunny day in the Commonwealth. Won't be for long. 

Enjoy your day.


----------



## 13500

Good morning. It is a lovely day in Chicago, high around 80. 

I echo the sentiments of many posters above me regarding Hurricane Irene. Good luck to all of you and please stay safe.


----------



## geoffthomas

Oh - Happy Birthday to Thumper.


----------



## Andra

Wow, I missed almost a whole week!
Happy Friday everyone!
I'll echo the sentiments about getting out of the way of the hurricane.  It's better to be safe than sorry.
We actually had a little rain in Austin yesterday.  I didn't actually see it, but when I walked out of the building around 2:00pm, the sky was dark, the temperature was comfortable, I could smell the rain and my car had rain spots.  I went through the car wash on the way home hoping to encourage a little more precipitation to no avail 
Austin has officially broken the record for number of days with temps over 100 that was set back in 1925 - yikes!


----------



## Leslie

Good morning from Basel,

It's raining this morning, and cool. Naturally--on the day I am leaving.

I am beginning my multi-hour journey home. Leave here at at 6:32 am, get the 7:12 train to Frankfurt, then the 13:15 plane to Boston (direct flight). I arrive in Boston around 3 pm EDT (9 pm CET) and have another 2 hour trek before I get home. So about 17 hours on the road for me. Sometime tomorrow (Sunday) I'll say good morning.

If I have time while waiting at the airport, and they have Wifi, I'll try to post some pictures.

L


----------



## D/W

I hope you have a pleasant journey home, Leslie. I've enjoyed your photos!


----------



## Margaret

Good morning, everyone! We have a very gray and humid morning here.  I guess Irene is really going to pay us a visit.  We usually are not affected too badly by weather here in the Philadelphia area, but the wind and rain is expected to be fairly intense by this evening. We are putting lawn furniture, outdoor lighting, etc. away, but I am not too worried about our immediate area.  I just hope that all our friends closer to the coast are able to stay safe.  Take care.


----------



## loonlover

Good morning all.  Typical day in late August here.

Have a safe trip, Leslie.

Again, thinking of those in Irene's path.  Stay safe.


----------



## Jeff

Good morning from the heart of Texas. We could use some of that rain that's falling on the east coast. Be safe.


----------



## Valmore Daniels

Good Morning all


----------



## caracara

Good morning all.

It is currently 83 here on the Texas Coast, heading for 98.

Hope everyone has an exciting and safe Saturday.


----------



## Edward C. Patterson

Grey and forbodding this morning. Waitin' for Irene. 

Edward C. Patterson


----------



## tsilver

Good morning all.  Wishing everyone in Irene's path a safe day.


----------



## geoffthomas

Good Morning all from cloudy Derwood, Maryland.
It is 75 but not expected to go above 78.
Rain expected to start soon.
But Irene's center will probably go past us around 4am-ish.
Then the rains will settle down and are expected to be gone by noon tomorrow.
But of course NJ and NJC are right in the crosshairs still.

Hopefully we do not lose power in this storm, but that much rain (expecting at least 10 inches - over 18 hours) will cause some problems.
Best wishes to all in the path.
And I am sorry that the Georgia peanut farmers missed the chance for the rain - they needed it.

Just sayin.....


----------



## crebel

Good Morning.  Weather in the midwest is unimportant this morning.  I pray for safety for all those in the path of Irene.


----------



## Jane917

Good morning from central Washington State. It is going to be in the high 90s today. I am glued to coverage of the Hurricane, and send positive thoughts to all my KB friends who will be affected. Stay safe, everyone.

*Leslie*, post when you can. I am quite sure your travel plans will be affected by the storm. I hope you have a safe trip.


----------



## drenee

Wishing Leslie safe travels.  

Praying for those in Irene's path.  Although it has been downgraded it is still a serious storm.

Typing transcripts for me today.
deb


----------



## Margaret

Good morning, everyone!  We are still safe and dry here, although there is major flooding all around the Philadelphia area and it is expected to get worse before it gets better.  There is a lull in the rain and the wind has calmed down quite a bit.  The weather people are saying that we will have one more round of heavy wind and rain before the storm moves out. We also have not lost power, so we have definitely been lucky. I hope to hear that my KB friends have been as fortunate.


----------



## loonlover

Good morning all.


----------



## drenee

Good Sunday morning.  
I too am anxious to hear from our other friends along the East Coast.  Heather posted on FB about 10 hours ago.  I'm wondering if Leslie made it home okay.  Geoff, Betsy, Ann, Ed, you all okay?  We're not supposed to hear from Scarlet till tomorrow.  

I hate to post our weather this morning.  It's sunny and extremely pleasant.  My son and his family, in Altoona, PA are getting quite a bit of rain.  
Keep safe, KB friends.
deb


----------



## Leslie

Good morning everyone,

Greetings from Maine where I am home safe and sound. The trip yesterday was very long, as I expected, but mostly uneventful. I had a lot of little annoying things go wrong (ie, the handle on my rolling suitcase broke 15 minutes into the trip) but nothing serious. Frankfurt Airport was a zoo -- one because it was Saturday, two because it is usually a madhouse, and three because flights to the US were being cancelled so people were running around like wild things. But my flight went off without a hitch (the guy next to me was supposed to have been going to NY but got re-routed to Boston) and we arrived on schedule. My sweet, wonderful husband drove down to Boston to pick me up so I didn't have to deal with the bus. It was raining in Boston but clear and warm here in Maine so we could eat dinner on the porch. That was a fabulous welcome home treat! This morning it is raining but really not that bad. I took an outdoor shower--after 10 days of indoor showers I was craving being out in the open! LOL. Now it is time to unpack, do some laundry and readjust to being home. 

I'll post some pictures later on...I promise! I have some nice ones from dinner Friday night.

L


----------



## Valmore Daniels

Good morning. I hope everyone on the coast is safe.


----------



## geoffthomas

Good Morning from Derwood, Maryland.
All is well here.  We are far enough inland that the storm did not do much local damage.
High water and fallen trees will have done most of the damage that does occur.
I just have a couple of branches down - biggest 5 inches in diameter.  And a couple 3 inch branches on the porch roof.
Not bad for a major Hurricane in the neighborhood.
Hope everyone else is ok.

It isn't over yet.


----------



## Jeff

Good morning, all. Glad to see Leslie home and everyone else still safe and sound from the storm.


----------



## tsilver

Good morning Kindleboardians.  Happy Sunday!


----------



## JMJeffries

What a lovely morning here in So. CA.  Temps expected to reach 102 by mid-afternoon.  Perfect pool weather.  Having lunch with friends today.


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Good Morning

Hot, Humid, no wind and buggy this morning.....just like Texas !  Ha !

Happy Sunday All.....glad  Irene sort of fizzled out.


----------



## Jeff

NapCat said:


> Hot, Humid, no wind and buggy this morning.....just like Texas ! Ha !


It's currently 109 in my back yard. Can you top that?


----------



## JMJeffries

In three hours it will be morning in CA and the temps are still in the high 80s.  Summer, after the mildness of June and July, has finally arrived in So CA.  I need more pool time.


----------



## Margaret

Good morning, everyone!  We have a beautiful sunny and fairly cool day here. Many people in our area are dealing with flooded streets and basements and/or no electricity.  My husband and daughter have a day off from work because their offices have no power as of this morning.  Our house was spared any damage at all and it is off to school for me.  The kids start after Labor Day, but we have a week of meetings and workshops. Enjoy your Mondays!  P.S. Welcome home, Leslie!


----------



## geoffthomas

Good Morning from Derwood, Maryland.
It is 63 looking for a high of 76 and sunny/cloudy - but nice.


----------



## Leslie

It's beautiful and sunny here in southern Maine, with a nice breeze and 66 degrees. Too bad I have to work today--it would be a great day for the porch!

Happy Monday, everyone. Thanks for the welcome back, Margaret!

L


----------



## Andra

Happy Monday everyone.
I'm glad to hear that Leslie made it home safely and that Irene wasn't as bad as expected.
It's still hot in Texas but I did get up yesterday morning and go for a walk with my mother-in-law and I didn't melt.
I hope you all have a good week.


----------



## Valmore Daniels

Morning


----------



## loonlover

Good morning all.  It will be a little cooler here today with a chance of thunderstorms.

Good to see posts from people in the areas hit by Irene.

Hope Monday turns out to be a relative good day for all.


----------



## Jeff

We'll have another scorcher in the heart of Texas. Good morning, everyone.


----------



## 13500

Good morning! Glad to hear everyone is okay from Irene. 

It is going to be a beautiful day in Chicagoland, 80 and sunny.


----------



## crebel

Good Morning!  Hot and sunny in SE Iowa today.


----------



## Carol (was Dara)

Good morning world!


----------



## Sean Sweeney

I SEE THE SUN! I missed her. She's gorgeous.

Very minimal damage here. Some people are still without power. I didn't lose power, nor cable. I unbagged my carrots and tomatoes, and I only had one casualty: a small tomato had fallen off. Two of my tomato plants need a serious amount of V8, though. They look like palm trees frozen in photos during a hurricane. It's comical, really... but my storm batten-downing was successful.


----------



## Amy Corwin

Good Morning!
We have power! Just a little damage from Irene. It could have been much worse. But some of our friends at Sea Level and Atlantic got flooded and they are still without power.  But the power company is working hard so we're hoping they get power by the end of the week.
Good luck to everyone!


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Good Morning all;

Nice day in the desert....glad you folks in the east did not have severe damage....


----------



## JMJeffries

Morning everyone.  Lovely day here in So CAL.  Slightly cooler temperature.  I'm being grandma today.  My granddaughter is currently making a mess on the kitchen table with her play doh.  I love it.


----------



## loonlover

Good morning all.  

I had almost forgotten what it was like to be up this early.  Get Motivated seminar at the arena today.  Event staff has to be there at 5AM with doors opening at 6:45AM.  They are expecting between 14,000 and 15,000 people.  I'm so glad I will be behind the scenes, although I do expect to be busy.

Hope everyone has a good day.


----------



## Margaret

Good morning, everyone!  LL, it sounds as if you have a very long day ahead of you!  We have another beautiful day here - sunny, low humidity, highs around eighty. It is too bad that I will be spending it sitting through a workshop that really has nothing to do with what I do. Oh well, it could be worse. Enjoy your Tuesdays!


----------



## jackKate

Good morning all - waving hello from Australia... okay, it's 9pm here, but I can dream


----------



## JeanneB

Good morning... Finally got power back in Sag Harbor, LI.  Many are still without it, so I feel grateful.  We only lost a big branch on a maple tree..so I am grateful for that, too.  And no one got hurt.  No flooding.  Thank you, God!!   

Now it is gorgeous out..


----------



## geoffthomas

Good Morning from Derwood, Maryland.
It is 56 going up to 80.
I guess fall is here.


----------



## tsilver

Good morning all.  It's wonderful hearing that most people had little or no damage caused by Irene.


----------



## Valmore Daniels

Good Morning


----------



## Amy Corwin

Good Morning!
My husband gave me a wildlife camera for my birthday and we set it up next to our pond and we caught a bobcat on it! I'm so thrilled I can hardly speak. 

I wish it was looking at the camera, but it's still quite a good picture. The thing in its mouth is a cotton rat.


----------



## Leslie

Good morning,

A cool, clear 58 degrees here in southern Maine. I just had a bunch of wild turkeys in my backyard!

L


----------



## 13500

Wow! Nothing in my backyard but a bunny whose sole mission seems to be to eat all of my DH's favorite plants. 

Have a good day.


----------



## Jeff

Good morning, everyone. My back yard is the exclusive domain of a three-year-old.


----------



## Sean Sweeney

Good morning everyone, another beautiful day in the Commonwealth. Sunny skies in abundance. Cool temperatures. This is summer.


----------



## Andra

Good Morning everyone.
It's still hot in Texas although there is a rumor that the high pressure system that has been sitting over us FOREVER might be moving on.
I am glad that so many of our friends on the East Coast are reporting such small amounts of damage.
Have a great day!


----------



## Buttercup

Good morning all.  That is a fantastic picture Amy!  

Overcast and dreary again here in the Salinas Valley, the sun might come out for a bit this afternoon.  Summer skipped us this year.

2 hours down, 10 more to go before my workday is done.


----------



## drenee

Good Tuesday morning.  
Very cool this morning but the sun is out and it's supposed to warm up.  Like Geoff said, I do believe fall is just around the corner.  

A day of typing transcripts in an abuse and neglect appeal for me.  YUCK, YUCK, YUCK.  
deb

Amy, I love your bobcat picture.  We have had so much fun with our camera.  I would love to get a picture of the coyotes we hear at night.  So far no luck.


----------



## JMJeffries

Good morning.  I'm sitting on my patio drinking a mug of tea and watching the crows flying over head.  I live near a river and the crows winter there.  I guess winter is on it's way if the crows are here already.


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Good Morning All

It is a nippy 102 here this morning......sigh.


----------



## Margaret

Good morning, everyone!  It will be a little warmer today in the Philadelphia area - the temperatures should make it up to about 85.  It is the second day of a professional development workshop for me. Amy, I loved the bobcat picture, but I am not sure that I would like to have one near to my house.  The groundhogs we get once in a while scare me a little bit.  Enjoy your Wednesdays!


----------



## Jeff

Good morning, everyone. If the wifi at the local Ford dealership is working I should finish the conversion of the Master List of KB Authors to match Harvey's new KB Books today. I think this is a great tool for our readers and our writers. If you haven't already, give it a try.


----------



## geoffthomas

Good Morning from Derwood, Maryland.
It is 58 with 81 expected.
Jeff, you and Harvey are always making things better - nice work.
My Wife and I are driving to Atlanta for the weekend.
Actually my daughter wants to go to Dragoncon and did not have a ride.
So we thought this would be a good opportunity to visit Atlanta and Chattanooga.
Will not visit one of my favorite cities - Savannah.

I will try to get online every day and yes pics.


----------



## Valmore Daniels

Morning, KB


----------



## crebel

Good Morning to All!  A pretty 63 degrees here this morning with fog already burning off.  My little "weather bug" was chirping an alert already to warn we will hit record high temperatures this afternoon.  At least we have had a break from the heat and humidity - not like the day after endless day heat reports from our Texas folks.

Everyone have a safe and happy day.  Special "safe travels" for Geoff and family.


----------



## caracara

Good morning all.

It is 86 here on the Texas Coast, heading for mid  90's.

I have survived my first two days af classes, including an 8am class yesterday.

Wishing everyone a fantastic Wednesday!


----------



## loonlover

Good morning all.  A high of 97 predicted but maybe the cloud cover will keep it cooler.

Yesterday was a very long day and I was much busier than expected.  Bill Cosby is still a very funny man.  We did not watch very much of the show via TV, but all of us in the room watched Bill.

Have a safe trip, Geoff.

Everyone have a great day.


----------



## Pauline Nolet

Mornin' all!  Overslept and didn't wake up until 9:14. My ride comes at 9:15 and I made it out to the car at 9:21!  I think that's a new personal best!  

Now I need coffee...lots and lots of coffee...


----------



## Carol (was Dara)

Good morning Kindle boards! I can't believe I'm up at 9:30.


----------



## drenee

Good Wednesday morning, KB friends.

Welcome to Kindleboards and the GM thread, Pauline.  Your feat this morning is quite impressive.  

72 this morning.  85 expected today.  I guess that means I'll have to close up the house and turn on the air this afternoon.  
deb


----------



## Andra

Happy Wednesday!
It's still hot in Texas and we have more wildfires burning...
I have been troubleshooting a weird BlackBerry/Exchange/Outlook problem since yesterday morning.  We have a support contract with Reasearch in Motion for our BB stuff so I had to call them.  I immediately got sent up to a Tier 2 support person.  And he said that we did an excellent job troubleshooting the problem.  All of the things he would normally have us chack we did yesterday.  So that's pretty cool!  Unfortunately we still do not have a resolution, but are planning to delete and recreate the user's mailbox this afternoon - fun!
Hope you are all having a wonderful day.


----------



## Leslie

Good morning,

Making it in under the wire for it to still be morning! It's a lovely day today--pleasant, sunny, not too warm. Perfect end of summer weather here in Maine. Have a great day everyone!

L


----------



## Vegas_Asian

86degrees and going to hit 100 today. Day three of school and going to meet daddy from dinner at green valley ranch. 
Sent from my HTC Inspire via Tapatalk


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Good Morning

Pleasant day so far, but will be hot this afternoon......28 days to "Walter Weather"


----------



## JMJeffries

Beautiful morning. I'm having my morning tea on the patio and watching my granddaughter play on the swing set.  I get to be grandma today.  Love it.


----------



## Leslie

Good morning,

57 this morning and it feels a little chilly. Have a great day, everyone!

L


----------



## geoffthomas

Good Morning from Roanoke, Virginia.
Yes, I am on the road.
Taking the weekend and going to Atlanta, Georgia for some fun.
Will possibly swing over to Chattanooga, TN for a drive-by.
Here in the Shenandoahs it is raining.
back home it is 58 with 80 expected and sunny.

Have a great day.
I could get used to this not-working stuff.


----------



## Margaret

Good morning, everyone!  It is a pretty morning outside of Philadelphia and should be a little cooler than yesterday.  I am planning to go in to school for a few hours to put some last minute things in order, and then head to Curtain's Marina with friends for our last lunch of the summer by the Delaware River. Geoff, have fun on your trip. Enjoy your Thursdays!


----------



## Valmore Daniels

G'Morning to all!


----------



## 13500

Good morning, everyone. It is a steamy morning already in Chicago. We have an expected high of 95! Who do we think we are? Texas?


----------



## tsilver

Good morning folks.


----------



## loonlover

Good morning all.  It is 71 going to 97.  

Hope everyone has a great day.


----------



## Jeff

Good morning, everyone.
Have a safe trip and enjoy yourself, Geoff.


----------



## spotsmom

Good morning from the Tarheel state.  Cannot wait to get home to a real keyboard!  Safe travels and enjoy the day.


----------



## crebel

Good Morning from Iowa. Everyone have a safe and happy day.

Safe travels home, Spotsmom.  Have fun, Geoff!


----------



## caracara

Good morning all.

It is 89 here in Galveston, I am very glad I'm on the coast and not in Central Texas right now!

I had a lovely 8am Lab this morning, we watched a very dated lab safety video, it was amusing.  A friend and I bought neon yellow shorts yesterday and are going to be matching in chemistry today, I excited, haha.  Oh the simple things in life.

Hope everyone has a Wonderful Thursday.


----------



## drenee

Good morning, barely.  
We've had a couple of bad storms already this morning.  Power was out for a short while.  
Sun is out now.  Not sure how long that is going to last.  I hope the rest of the day.  The dog goes crazy with storms and I can't get anything done.  

Geoff, have fun.  
deb


----------



## JMJeffries

In ten minutes morning will be over.  And afternoon will start.  The heat is building outside and I'm inside doing laundry.  No morning tea on the patio this morning I overslept.


----------



## Margaret

Good morning, everyone!  The computer network is finally working at school after being down al summer.  Now that it is up all paper work has to be done before the first day of school.  That gives me two days to do all the things that I usually do throughout the summer months - book processing, library cards, student passwords, etc. I had better get in and get started.  Enjoy your Fridays!


----------



## tsilver

Good morning.  TGIF


----------



## loonlover

Good morning all.  Pleasant outside so far.

Grocery shopping on the agenda today.  Since I woke up early, guess it will get done early.

Have a great beginning to the weekend!


----------



## geoffthomas

Good Morning from Atlanta, Georgia.
In Derwood, MD it is 68 going up to 76 and starting out with rain, perhaps.
Here in Atlanta (hotlanta) it will be 91 today - it is indeed hot here.
They are hoping that the tropical depression now in the gulf comes up this way (expecting it).
They need the rain - so does Texas but it looks like GA gets it this time.
We are staying in Buckhead, not downtown, but look at the new tall buildings here:


----------



## Valmore Daniels

Morning


----------



## Sean Thomas Fisher

Good morning from Des Moines, Iowa where it's gonna be too hot for the hot tub again.
Have a safe and happy Labor Day weekend everyone!


----------



## Jeff

Good morning, everyone. Geoff, could you push a little of that rain westward, please. My front lawn is a fire hazard.


----------



## 13500

Good morning, KB people.  

Yup, more heat and humidity today. It's supposed to be 95 again, then a storm comes in over night. 83 tomorrow. 70 the next day. Crazy.


----------



## Leslie

Good morning,

I woke up early, played a few moves in Words with Friends, then started reading Ben Monopoli's newest book. "I'll read for 15 minutes," I said to myself. Yeah, right. Now it is 10 am and I am at the 61% point of the book. I haven't had breakfast or showered and I am late for work. Sigh...this reading addiction thing is difficult, sometimes. LOL.

Here's a link for anyone who is curious about the book. Obviously, I think it's very good since I can't put it down!


----------



## Cliff Ball

Hi all. Good morning. I'm not looking forward to another day of 100+ degree weather. Supposed to be in the 90's this weekend, but they said it was supposed to be in the 90's yesterday. I think when it does rain in Texas, we'll end up with one huge deluge.


----------



## crebel

Good Morning KBers!  Welcome to fellow Iowan Sean Thomas Fisher!

I am looking forward to a long weekend.  A wedding to attend tomorrow evening and spending the night at a casino/hotel before coming home Sunday to relax and enjoy the Labor Day holiday at home.

Stay safe and happy!


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Good Morning All

Lovely morning in the desert....looks like a nice long weekend coming up.
Hope all of you have fun plans.


----------



## spotsmom

Good morning from chilly Central Oregon where it was 30 this morning!  But no humidity, the sky was full of Milky Way last night, and the air is clean.  Great weekend to all!


----------



## geoffthomas

Good Morning from a visitor to Atlanta, GA.
Back home in Derwood, MD it is 68 going up to 83.
Here it is 74 going up to 96 and sunny.


----------



## loonlover

Good morning all.  It is a pleasant 71 at the moment, going to 92.  We may or may not get some rain from Tropical Storm Lee over the next few days.

Intinst is getting the entire weekend off.  I'm going to let him sleep in this morning, then hopefully we can do a little catching up on much neglected housework over the rest of the weekend.  There will be some down time also as I still have to elevate the foot for part of the day.

Hope everyone has a great weekend!


----------



## Leslie

Good morning,

Rainy here this morning, with thunder and lightning! I am off to get my hair cut, then take it easy...

L


----------



## crebel

Good Morning.  Muggy here today, except some rain and tomorrow temps are to start cooling down to Fall-like weather - Hooray!!

Everyone have a safe and happy day!


----------



## Valmore Daniels

Good morning and happy long weekend!


----------



## Jeff

Good morning, all. It's cooler, in the heart of Texas, but the rain that had been forecast for the weekend has vanished.


----------



## Margaret

Good morning, everyone!  It is sunny right now, but we may get some rain this afternoon - Jeff, I wish we could send it your way. Enjoy your Satudays!


----------



## PMartelly

Good morning from sunny California!






A video to start your day off right!


----------



## shiny_cherry41

Good morning everyone! Have a wonderful day ahead!


----------



## JMJeffries

It's not quite midnight so this isn't really a good morning yet.  Just can't sleep.  My elderly Maine **** cat had to be euthanized today after suffering a stroke during the night, and I can't stop thinking about him.  He was the sweetest cat I've ever had and during the last months of my husband's life, Gryphon was his constant companion.  Even after my husband passed, Gryphon continued to sleep on my husband's pillows.  I feel sad right now.  I know most people would say, 'he was just a cat,' but he was my cat and I miss him.


----------



## Margaret

Good morning, everyone!  JMJeffries, I am so sorry to hear about your cat.  I can tell he was an important part of your life. Welcome to ShinyCherry!  Enjoy your Sundays!


----------



## geoffthomas

Good Morning from Atlanta GA still.
In Derwood, MD it is 78 with 82 expected.
Here it will be 81 - a real drop in temp because the front edge of Hurricane Lee will come through today.
They expect "torrential downpours" starting tomorrow evening especially.
We leave tomorrow morning, while it should be raining hard - hope we can stay in front of it.

We will look to see what we can do on this last day.


----------



## tsilver

Good morning Kindleboardians!


----------



## loonlover

Good morning all.  High will be in the 80s today with a 50% chance of rain.  It does look like the heavy rains from Lee will stay well to the east of us.

JMJeffries, sorry to hear of the loss of your cat.  Many of us at KB have experienced losing an animal and don't believe the comment "he was just a cat".  

Hope everyone is enjoying their weekend.


----------



## Geoffrey

Got up this morning and the temperature was in the mid-70's! That's the coldest it's been since about April. When I went out to mow the back yard and do a poop-hunt, it was almost chilly enough to need jeans instead of my shorts .... brrrrrrrr


----------



## Leslie

Good morning,

JM, I am so sorry to hear about Gryphon. Just remember he's at the Rainbow Bridge, waiting for you. Pets are way more than "just a cat" or "just a dog."

Meanwhile, here in Maine it's sort of muggy and humid this morning. 73 degrees right now. My husband is suggesting a ride up the coast to go have lunch somewhere. Not sure I'm really up for this...driving on Route 1 on Labor Day weekend? But we'll see...

L


----------



## Jeff

Good morning, everyone. It's almost cool in the heart of Texas. The wind's from the north, but Geoffrey's frost hasn't made it this far south.


----------



## Geoffrey

Jeff said:


> Good morning, everyone. It's almost cool in the heart of Texas. The wind's from the north, but Geoffrey's frost hasn't made it this far south.


OK, so I might have overstated the chill just a smidgen ....


----------



## caracara

Good morning all.

Tropical depression blew through last night, that was exciting. It is currently a cool 78 and heading for 87. The sun is hiding though.

Hope everyone has a wonderful Sunday!


----------



## drenee

Good afternoon.  Warm and muggy here today.  Rain all around us but so far we've only had one quick shower.  
Yesterday was very hot so I decided not to do any work and spend the day lounging on a raft in the lake reading.  I'm surprised I'm not burnt.
College football game on TV this afternoon, so I don't really care if it rains.  Jeff, I too wish we could send some your way. 

JM, deepest sympathies.  
Have a great Sunday, KB friends.
deb


----------



## Jeff

Geoffrey said:


> OK, so I might have overstated the chill just a smidgen ....


You may only have been a day early - the low for tomorrow is forecast to be 54.


----------



## Leslie

Jeff said:


> You may only have been a day early - the low for tomorrow is forecast to be 54.


Oh man, I can see it now...everyone will be out there, wearing mittens and carrying shovels. LOL.

L


----------



## Jeff

Leslie said:


> Oh man, I can see it now...everyone will be out there, wearing mittens and carrying shovels. LOL.
> 
> L


What you don't want to see is what happens when it really gets icy here.


----------



## JMJeffries

Thank you all for your comments.  I way overslept this morning.  Got up early to feed the dogs and then went back to sleep for 4 hours.  So it's half past noon, but still morning for me. 

Cool and pleasant here in SoCal.  Grandkids coming to spend the night.


----------



## Leslie

Jeff said:


> What you don't want to see is what happens when it really gets icy here.


Then they bring out the pick-axes, cancel school for a week, and completely decimate the supply of beer and white bread at the grocery store. I know how things go down there... 

L


----------



## geoffthomas

Good Morning from Atlanta, GA.
It is 71 in Derwood, MD going up to 76. Gonna rain there today.
And it is certainly going to rain here in Georgia today. 
We leave this morning and Hurricane Lee will follow us all the way to Roanoke this evening and home to Maryland tomorrow.
I intend to "take it easy" on this drive.

have a great day, they are all good ones.


----------



## Margaret

Good morning, everyone!  Safe travels to you, Geoff. We are expecting a rainy and cool week in the Philadelphia area although the sun is shing right now.  It is hard to believe that another summer is over and that the school year begins tomorrow. Enjoy your Mondays!


----------



## loonlover

Good morning all.  It is a very pleasant 63 this morning.  A high of 79 is expected with a lake wind advisory in place.  It looks like it will be a very pleasant week temperature wise.

Have a safe trip home, Geoff, and any others that may be traveling.

Happy Labor Day!


----------



## Jeff

Good morning, all. It's 72 deep in the heart of Texas and shouldn't get too hot later. Be careful in the Labor Day traffic, everyone.


----------



## caracara

Good morning all.

It's Labor day and I still have class! 

The temp is only 70 heading for 90, nice and cool.

Hope everyone enjoys their monday!


----------



## crebel

Good Morning!  I missed you all yesterday.  It is a sunny 51 degrees this morning in Iowa, heavenly sleeping with the windows open and the air conditioning off for the first time in months.

JM, I was so sorry to hear about Gryphon. Losing one of our furkids is so hard.  I hope you are feeling better and enjoying your memories.

DH, MIL and I attended a wedding out of town Saturday night and then spent the night at a casino before getting home late yesterday afternoon.  I played blackjack for 12 hours straight (hey, I was winning, I didn't want to go to bed!).  On the way home we stopped and I bought hubby a new leather recliner with my winnings and still have some money to stash away.  After unpacking the car and taking a shower, I was in bed by 9:00 p.m. and didn't wake up until 6:00 this morning.

I hope everyone is having a safe and happy holiday weekend.


----------



## tsilver

Good morning everyone and Happy Labor Day.


----------



## Leslie

Good morning,

70 degrees here--a little bit cloudy, but nice. I am waiting for Monday's little doggy friend to come over for a play date.

Chris, I can't imagine playing blackjack for 12 hours straight, winning or not! That is some feat...

Enjoy the holiday, those of you who have the day off (like me...I slept in, then treated myself to 2 hours of Kindle reading!).

L


----------



## drenee

Happy Labor Day.  I do not have to go to the office today but I do have transcripts to work on.  
It's 66 and cloudy with a light rain.  Perfect weather since I have to stay inside anyway.  
I love the sound of a steady rain.  
Have a great Monday, KB friends.
deb


----------



## Andra

I missed the morning but thought I'd check in.
Texas is burning. We are surrounded by fires and new ones keep popping up. I have lots of friends who have been evacuated and know of at least two who have lost their homes.
I have a bag packed in the car just in case we have to leave. I also picked up more cat carriers today so I can do one cat per carrier and they all got new nametags that have the cell phone numbers. I am as ready as I can be so I am trying not to worry.
Everyone be safe.


----------



## KTaylor-Green

Andra, I have been hearing a lot about the fires on my retriever training forum. This is one of the scariest tragedies, especially when you have to deal with multiple animals. A lot of pro dog trainers have their winter training kennels in Texas and several of them have had to evacuate as the fires spread.
I will keep you in my thoughts. Stay safe!


----------



## Margaret

Good morning, everyone! We have a rainy start to our school year.  Why does 5:30 always come earlier on work days than it does on the days I have off?  Keep safe, Andra! Enjoy your Tuesdays!


----------



## Jeff

It's 55 in the heart of Texas. Good morning, all.


----------



## Leslie

Good morning,

Rainy and 61 degrees. They are predicting rain all week. I think I am still going to head to the outdoor shower, in spite of the rain. Have a great Tuesday everyone!

L


----------



## Valmore Daniels

Good Morning


----------



## geoffthomas

Good Morning from Roanoke, VA.
It is 60 now and a high of 69 today.
Thunderstorms are expected for most of the day.
Hurr. Lee seems to be dropping a lot of water on the Appalachians and the Ohio valley.
Yesterday was miserable driving - heavy downpours with almost "white out" conditions and then they added fog on "mountain roads".  Eewwhh.

But the sun will come out tomorrow (I think).
Somewhere.
Sorry Jeff that this is not happening in Texas where you guys need it.


----------



## 13500

Good morning, KBers.


----------



## drenee

Andra, and others in the path of wildfires, keep safe.
Geoff, glad you made it home.

Another cool rainy day for us.  
Have a great Tuesday, KB friends.
deb


----------



## tsilver

Good morning Kindleboardians!


----------



## Andra

We had a "cold" front some time in the night - Jeff is further north than I am, so he got a little colder.  My car said 65 this morning.
Thankfully the winds seem to be dying down and that will help with the fire fighting.  I sure wish there was some way we could get rain from the parts of the country that don't need it over here...
Thanks for your kind thoughts.
I hope you all have a safe day!


----------



## JMJeffries

Good morning.  Bright and sunny here after thunderstorms and tons of rain yesterday.  High unusual for So Cal.  Had the whole family over yesterday for a bar-b-que and we had a great time.


----------



## Margaret

Good morning, everyone!  Enjoy your Wednesdays!


----------



## geoffthomas

Good Morning from Derwood, Maryland.
It is 65 and we expect no more than 75 this Wednesday.
And we do expect rain all day.


----------



## Valmore Daniels

G'Morning


----------



## Leslie

Good morning,

Rainy here in southern Maine and according to my weather ticker, I won't see the sun again until Saturday. That's all right, I have to work.

Have a great day, everyone! Geoff, glad you are home safe and sound.

L


----------



## Jeff

Good morning from deep in the heart of Texas. It's currently 54 and the winds have died down so the firefighters may have a chance.


----------



## tsilver

Good morning from Decatur GA.  A delicious high of 69 is expected today.


----------



## Andra

Happy Wednesday everyone.
We are cooler again - 63 according to my car - and the winds are even less than they were yesterday.
Hopefully our firefighters will be able to get in front of the Bastrop fire and get it contained today.  And hopefully we have no more new fires...


----------



## caracara

Good morning all.

It is 72 here in Galveston, heading for high 80's.


My thought are with all of central Texas.

Hope everyone has a spectacular Wednesday.


----------



## loonlover

Good morning.  It is 55 going to 79 and the sun shining brightly.

Have a good day.


----------



## 13500

'Morning, everyone. It is a cool 50 and will get to about 70 today in Chicagoland. I'm loving it.


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Good Morning All


----------



## Margaret

Good morning, everyone!  We have another rainy day today and it is expected to continue throughout the weekend.  I really wish that we could send some of it to those who have suffered from drought all summer.  I hope that all in Texas are safe from the fires.  Enjoy your Thursdays!


----------



## geoffthomas

Good Morning Margaret and all the rest of KB.
It is a damp Thursday here in Derwood, Maryland.
We have 70 with 76 expected and rain again all day.
Sure wish Texas could have some of this.


----------



## Valmore Daniels

Good Morning


----------



## crebel

Good Morning.  Safe and happy day to all.


----------



## Leslie

Good morning,

Another rainy day here in Maine although it's dry at the moment. I might be able to sneak into the outdoor shower. 57 degrees right now.

In celebrity news, Kirstie Alley is selling her Islesboro Home for $2.35 million. Anyone looking to buy a house? 5 bedrooms, 4 1/2 baths, on 16 acres of land. John Travolta and Kelly Preston would be your neighbors.

L


----------



## Jeff

Good morning, everyone. Cooler today, but no rain in sight. The biggest wildfire is now 30% contained.


----------



## loonlover

Good morning.  Another fall like morning here.  Record lows in the 40s were set near Hot Springs yesterday. 

Hope everyone has a great day.


----------



## D/W

It's been over 100 degrees here for the last few days.  It looks like today will be hot too, but it should start cooling down tomorrow.

I hope you all have a wonderful day!


----------



## caracara

Good morning all.

This morning I went out on a boat in chem lab to collect water samples, and I saw dolphins! What a wonderful way to start my day!

Hope everyone has a magnificent Thursday.


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Good Morning All

Nice day in the desert


----------



## JMJeffries

Good morning everyone.  Temps still in the triple digits, but cooling tomorrow.


----------



## Margaret

Good morning, everyone!  Rain, rain, go away!  Yesterday, we had a two hour delay to the start of our school day because of rain.  That has never happened here before. Of course I got to school BEFORE the delay message went out, so I got to entertain (babysit) the twelve new kindergarten students who were dropped off at the regular time.  They were cute, but it was a long two hours. Hopefully today will be back to normal, even though more rain is expected.  Enjoy your Fridays!


----------



## intinst

Got off work at 5 AM, have to be back at 3:30 this afternoon, heading to bed now, take care all.


----------



## crebel

Good Morning to all and also Good Night to Intinst (sleep well!).  TGIF!

Everyone be safe and happy.


----------



## Jeff

Good morning, all. Don't let the bedbugs bite, II.


----------



## Valmore Daniels

G'Mornin'


----------



## Leslie

Good morning,

60 right now and no rain. They are predicting a high of 80 today and sunny. Have a great Friday, everyone!

L


----------



## Andra

Happy Friday!
Thanks for all the offers to send rain to Texas - we really appreciate the thought!
As Jeff said, the Bastrop fire is now 30% contained thanks to the lower winds the past two days. Here is a link to a Flickr set of photos taken by TPWD photographer Chase Fountain of the Bastrop fire. Since he's a TPWD employee, most of the photos were taken at the state park:
http://www.flickr.com/photos/texasparkswildlife/sets/72157627492836999/

It was cooler again this morning which was nice. DH and I are going to the Alamo Drafthouse tonight for a Quote-Along - Monty Python and the Holy Grail. It should be a blast!


----------



## 13500

Good morning.


----------



## Michael R. Hicks

Greetings, earthlings! Just trying to keep the cats off the keyboard while I edit. Of course, they probably think they're doing me a favor...


----------



## tsilver

Good morning fellow Kindleboardians!


----------



## loonlover

Good morning all.  A very pleasant 55 this morning.

II's strange hours yesterday (7PM to 5AM) affected my ability to sleep.  I always worry about him staying awake on the drive home, but once I heard him pull in the drive I was out like a light.  I didn't wake up until 8AM.

Hope everyone has a great Friday.  Stay safe.


----------



## geoffthomas

Good Morning from Derwood, Maryland.
It is 70 with 75 expected on this Friday.
And it will apparently rain all day again.
The ground is definitely getting saturated.

Find the Fun.


----------



## caracara

Good morning all.

It is a pleasant 74 here heading for high 80's.

Hope everyone has a great Friday!!


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Good Morning All;

Pleasant day in the desert...relatively cool with a breeze.  Gardening time again !


----------



## geoffthomas

Good Morning once again from Derwood, Maryland.
It is 64 now and we have Weather.com predicting 77 as a high.
We may have mostly clear skies today.  But there is a chance of rain tonight.

Hoping some of this moisture can go to Texas.


----------



## tsilver

Saturday, Saturday, Beautiful Saturday.  Good morning all.


----------



## crebel

Good Morning.  58 degrees on its way to 80, sounds lovely.  Alas, I will be inside in a meeting most of the day.

Everyone stay safe and happy.


----------



## Leslie

Good morning,

It is an absolutely beautiful morning here in southern Maine. 70 degrees, clear, not a cloud in the sky. Too bad all the tourists had to go home last weekend and miss the wonderful weather we have in September!

Enjoy your Saturdays, everyone!

L


----------



## Jeff

Good morning, everyone. It's 55, going to be 95, deep in the heart of Texas.


----------



## loonlover

Good morning all.  It is 58 going to 89 today.

Hope everyone has a good day.


----------



## Valmore Daniels

Morning to all


----------



## Victoria J

Good morning from Portland, OR! 

The weather is beautiful, sunny and hot. 
Hope everyone else is having a great day!
I know I sure will!


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Good Morning

A delightful breezy and cloudy day in the desert.  Yeah !


----------



## JMJeffries

I love my mornings when I can sit on the patio and drink my cup of tea while checking my messages.  Today is cool so I'm wrapped up in a blanket, and even though the sun is peaking out, thunder is rolling across the background.  Rain isn't predicted so I'm wondering where this storm is coming from.


----------



## spotsmom

40 in the high desert this morning, but going up to 90.  Sometimes it's hard to believe that the temp can go up 50 degrees during the daytime!  Have a great Saturday!!


----------



## Vegas_Asian

It's 1 and its 81 degrees. It's raining. YES. We love rain in las Vegas.....if you are not driving. People in Vegas can't drive in rain. Will ask daddy to drive me to work

Sent from my HTC Inspire via Tapatalk


----------



## Vegas_Asian

It's supposed to be 94 degrees today. Excepting rain. It's refreshing after ALL of August was over a hundred degrees. Likely going to a slow day with the unfortunate anniversary.



Sent from my HTC Inspire via Tapatalk


----------



## geoffthomas

Good Morning.
It is 65 now, going up to 78 later.
with evening showers possible.


----------



## loonlover

Good morning.  It is 58 going to 85.


----------



## Leslie

It's 58 and lovely on the porch this morning. A high of 70 is expected. The whole family is coming over for lunch. It will be nice to be all together.

L


----------



## Valmore Daniels

Morning


----------



## Jeff

Good morning from deep in the heart of Texas. It's 75 and going to be 97 today.


----------



## Edward C. Patterson

Good Morning. I'm emergig to 64 degrees and no rain, for a change, although the skies a not pellucid and might yield some moisture later. As they say in Palermo - "Fra dopo poco gli santi pisceranno."   In a little while the saints will take a pee.

Edward C. Patterson


----------



## JMJeffries

It's cold today in SoCal.  Dark, overcast skies.  I think we're in for more rain.  I guess I'm going to have to get the roof fixed now.  I think we're in for another wet winter.


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Good Morning

We had several hours of thunderstorms and rain overnight.  The desert is green (no dust) and smells like perfume this morning !!


----------



## Margaret

Good morning, everyone!  We are expecting a partly sunny day here with highs in the low eighties.  I am looking forward to going to work this morning.  I spent the weekend at the hospital with my Mom.  She fell on Friday and fractured her arm just below the shoulder. It was splinted in the emergengy room and she went back to her assisted living place.  Within an hour she had fallen AGAIN.  This time she was admitted for observation.  The final conclusion was that the second fall was most likely because she was off balance from the broken arm.  It is good news that nothing more serious is wrong, but now we have to get her used to sitting, after we have been encouraging her to use her walker and walk. We are also taking turns spending the night with her until she can be trusted (relatively) not to try to get out of bed on her own. Spending the day with fifth and third graders is looking pretty good to me right now.  Enjoy your Mondays!


----------



## Leslie

The thermometer says 61 but it feels much cooler than that to me. Definitely a fall nip is in the air! Margaret, so sorry to hear about your mom. Everyone, have a great Monday!

L


----------



## geoffthomas

Good Morning from Derwood, Maryland.
It is 57 now with 82 expected.
Mostly sunny/cloudy.
Margaret, my prayers are with your mother, your family and you.

This will be a wonderful day.


----------



## Valmore Daniels

'Morning all


----------



## Edward C. Patterson

61 and foggy here in Allentown-Bethlehem, PA. Margaret, I hope your mother is on the mend not trying to push the walking.

Edward C. Patterson


----------



## Vegas_Asian

70s now. Low to mid 90s today. I am going to miss this weather. It goes comes and goes so fast here. Off to lab. Light breakfast before I get to dissect a goat heart at 730

Sent from my HTC Inspire via Tapatalk


----------



## 13500

Good morning. It is lovely right now, about 60, and will get up to 85 in Chicagoland. 

Margaret, I hope your mom feels better soon.

Have a good day, everyone.


----------



## Jeff

Good morning, everyone. It's back to the usual hot weather in the heart of Texas. Best wishes to you and your family, Margaret.


----------



## Tony Richards

Good morning from London, England.


----------



## Sean Sweeney

Goooooooooooood morning and what a GORGEOUS morning here in the Commonwealth! Hope everyone enjoys the day. Margaret, strap your mom down!


----------



## loonlover

Good morning all.  I have been up for a while, but had to make an early morning run to Walmart.  Now it is out of the way.

Lunch with fellow retirees today.  I missed the outing the last two months so it will be good to catch up.

Welcome to the Good Morning thread, Tony.

Margaret, I hope things improve for your mother.

Hope everyone has a great Monday.


----------



## crebel

Good Morning.  It is a pleasant, sunny 63 degrees in SE Iowa, although we are expecting 90s by this afternoon.  Supposedly this will be our last day of HOT weather for the year, I'm not holding my breath...

Tony, welcome to the Good Morning thread!  Margaret, God bless you and your Mom.

Everyone stay safe and happy.


----------



## Tony Richards

I forgot to mention the weather. For once, it's not raining. In fact it's bright and sunny, but with very strong winds because we're catching the edge of the final gasp of (I think) Hurricane Katya. People in the north and Scotland, apparently, are getting it far worse.


----------



## D/W

Best wishes to all for a very pleasant day!


----------



## tsilver

Good morning all.  I hope your mom's arm heals soon, Margaret.


----------



## JMJeffries

Overslept this morning, but woke up to bright sunny morning on the cool side.  I'm working a bit with my orchids this morning.  They are badly in need of attention.


----------



## Margaret

Good morning, everyone, and welcome, Tony!  Thank you for all youe kind thoughts about my Mom.  She is back in her assisted living home and seems to be settled in.  We are hopeful that things will go as well as they can. The weather is expected to be sunny here with a warm afternoon - it is still dark outside right now.  Enjoy your Tuesdays!


----------



## Leslie

Good morning,

60 degrees here in southern Maine. The weather gadget says we have fog, but all I see is clear blue sky! Have a great day everyone...

L


----------



## Amy Corwin

Good Morning!
We're back after cleaning up from Irene, although we still have to figure out how to remove the tree leaning against our pole shed without crushing the rest of the shed. LOL

Hope everyone is having a productive week!


----------



## loonlover

Good morning all.  It is 61 going to 94, but should be cooler the rest of the week.

Hope everybody has a great day.


----------



## caracara

Good morning all.

It is a pleasant 81 here in Galveston heading for low 90's.

Hope everyone has a pleasant Tuesday.


----------



## Jeff

Good morning, everyone. Another scorching day of 106 in store for the heart of Texas. Stay safe.


----------



## Nick Wastnage

Autumn or fall has certainly hit the UK. This morning a mist rose from the field at the bottom of my garden. The weak sun shone through  the many cobwebs on the bushes and the air felt damp and moist. Maximum temperature for us guys will be about 65. Anyway, have a nice day.


----------



## tsilver

Good morning all.


----------



## geoffthomas

Good Morning from Derwood, Maryland.
It was 61 when I was at home and we expect 81 as a high.
mostly sunny today - a nice day.


----------



## crebel

It is still morning here, so a late Good Morning to all!  The temperature is a pleasant 64 degrees at 11:00 a.m. with a high of 75 expected for the day - perfect weather.

Everyone have a safe and happy day.


----------



## Margaret

Good morning, everyone! Our weather in the Philadelphia area today should be a repeat of yesterday - sunny with highs in the eighties.  We may get some rain this afternoon though. Enjoy yoiur Wednesdays!


----------



## Valmore Daniels

G'morning


----------



## geoffthomas

Have a beautiful Morning.
It is 63 in Derwood, Maryland.
And we expect it to go up to 84.


----------



## Amy Corwin

It's gorgeous here in North Carolina, too! We've got a lovely 64 degrees and sunshine. And mosquitoes (but that's another story).


----------



## Andra

Happy Wednesday!
It's still hot in my neck of the woods.  Latest update on the Bastrop fire from the Statesman this morning:
"Though the fire remains about 70 percent contained, Pickering said that the fire situation in Bastrop County is a dynamic one and that winds and temperatures over the next few days could cause trouble for firefighters as well as homeowners."
Hope you all have a great day!


----------



## loonlover

Good morning.  It is 71 going to 90 with a chance of thunderstorms.  

Haircuts are on our agenda for today.  They will be followed by a quick lunch out somewhere.

Hope everyone has a great day.


----------



## Leslie

It is a lovely 69 degrees here in southern Maine. Still feels like summer!

L


----------



## caracara

Good morning all.

It is currently 82 here.

I hope everyone has a fantastic Wednesday.


----------



## Erin Zarro

Good morning all!  Happy Hump Day!


----------



## Jeff

Good morning, everyone. No relief for the heat and drought. See Andra's post for details.


----------



## crebel

Good Morning.  Feels like Fall here at 52 degrees and gentle rain this morning going to highs only in the 60s for the rest of the week.

Continuing prayers for the folks in Texas for relief from the heat and fires.

Everyone stay safe and happy.


----------



## tsilver

Good morning Kindleboardians!


----------



## Sean Sweeney

Another gorgeous morning here in the Commonwealth. Currently 76 degrees. Enjoy your day, Kindlers!


----------



## D/W

Good morning! I hope this new day brings you joy.


----------



## JMJeffries

Good morning, all.  I'm watching the grandkidlets today and playing games with them.  As much as I like my Kindle, I also have a Nook.  I can park my granddaughter with it and it reads her stories.  I also have a couple simple games for her (not Angry Birds) and she tells me they're too hard for me because they are only for little girls.  Wish I could bottle these moments.


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Good Morning

Rain ! Rain ! Rain !  Desert rain is really special !


----------



## Margaret

Good morning, everyone. It has cooled down a bit in southeastern PA and we may be in for some thundershowers this afternoon,  Enjoy your Thursdays!


----------



## geoffthomas

Good Morning from Derwood, Maryland.
It is 63 now with 67 expected. Yeah a big change.
There is probable showers all day.


----------



## NogDog

On the NJT train to the first day at my new job. It's a lonnnng commute,

_____________
Sent from my BlackBerry 9330 using Tapatalk


----------



## Sean Sweeney

Morning everyone. Overcast day right now. Supposed to get some showers later. 72 the expected high. Game to cover at 5. Writing until then.


----------



## Amy Corwin

Good Morning!
It's a cheerful 64 degrees with clear skies and sunshine. A perfect fall day!


----------



## Valmore Daniels

Good Morning KBers!


----------



## crebel

Good Morning!  Only 34 degrees at 7 a.m. with some light frost overnight.  A high of 62 expected later today.  Quite a change in the weather here.

Everyone have a safe and happy day.


----------



## tsilver

Good morning from Decatur GA.  Expected high of 83.


----------



## loonlover

Good morning all.  It is 56 going to 74.  

Hope all have a good day.


----------



## 13500

Good morning. It is a chilly one in Chicagoland...40 degrees...high of 60. Awesome! Here comes autumn.


----------



## Jeff

Good morning, all. It's 72 in McGregor, Texas with an expected high of 88.


----------



## caracara

Good morning all.

It is 84 here on the coast.  Heading for 90.  We won't even mention the humidity... It never goes away!

My lovely 8am chem lab is finished, now I have chem lecture... Any one seeing a theme to my Thursdays?

Hope everyone has a wonderful Thursday!


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Good Morning

A wonderfully crisp 57 in the desert......(now that is Walter Weather !)


----------



## crebel

Good Morning!  A chilly, rainy morning here.  I think Fall is here!

Everyone have a safe and happy day.


----------



## Sean Sweeney

I was about to ask just who is feeling as cold as I am this morning, and Chris and Nappy answered that for me. Chris, I saw Jenny last night. They had an open house at the new chiropractor's office she's a part of. 

It's 45 degrees and sunny, supposed to get up to 64 degrees today.


----------



## RedTash

Good, good morning to all!

Fall has finally gotten here, and we've gone from the 90s to the 50s-60s.  Don't like Indiana weather?  Give it a day.


----------



## loonlover

Good morning.  It is 57 going to 70 with a slight chance of thunderstorms.  

Grooming day for the poodle so I will be out of the house earlier than usual today.  With cooler temperatures, all she should need is a trim.

Hope everyone has a great start to the weekend.


----------



## Jeff

Good morning, everyone. It's 72 in the heart of Texas. Be sure to wish *Member Number One* a happy birthday.


----------



## tsilver

Good morning all.


----------



## caracara

Good morning all.

It is a wonderful 82 right now.

TGIF!! And I got to sleep in due to the fact that my bio teacher isn't here.

Hope everyone has a fabulous Friday.


----------



## geoffthomas

Good Day from Derwood, Maryland.
It was in the 40s last night.
It is 58 now with only 64 expected.

Have a terrific day - Special wishes for Harvey.


----------



## JMJeffries

Despite an earache, I'm sitting on my patio, a mug of hot tea in my hands, observing my friendly white egret (I should give it a name) who has returned to study the koi pond.  My last remaining koi is hiding at the bottom, probably shaking with fear.  It has lots of places to hide so I'm sure he's safe.  I guess I'm going to have restock the pond.  The last time I did that, I bought feeder gold fish from the pet store and several of them grew almost 6 inches and were breeding.  But then my friendly egret discovered my pond and the feast was on.  

Making my to do list and just enjoying the peace and quiet before my family starts to wake up.


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Good  Morning

84 and breezy in the desert today.....gardening weather !


----------



## spotsmom

57 degrees here (30 this morning). Flannel shirt weather!!!


----------



## loonlover

Good morning all.  Everyone must have slept in today as did I.

It is 55 this morning, going to 79.  Yesterday was a drizzly, damp day with temperatures staying in the upper 50s.    It is still gloomy this morning, but dry so far.

Hope everyone has a great Saturday.


----------



## Jeff

Good morning from deep in the heart of Texas where we're hoping for rain today.


----------



## crebel

Good Morning.  It is cool here with continuing drizzle, we may make it into the 60s.  I have never been so happy for cool and overcast weather as I am this year.  It is a great day to stay in jammies (flannels, of course) all day with my kindle to read and pots of tea to consume.

Everyone have a safe and happy day!


----------



## tsilver

Good morning all.  Rise and shine!  This is your sergeant speaking!!!


----------



## JMJeffries

Good morning everyone.  Woke up this morning to a light drizzle and cold temps.  Hoping for sun soon because I am cold.  Having hot tea and keeping my hands warm with the mug while watching the morning news.


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Good Morning

another delightful gardening day in the desert.

Happy Weekend, All


----------



## Leslie

Good early afternoon,

This has been an exhausting week and I have no energy for anything. It's only 2:36 pm and I have already taken a 1.5 hour nap today!

It feels like fall is in the air in southern Maine. Frost was on the pumpkins this morning and there was a nice nip in the air. Even so, I am still wearing sandals without socks. I don't care if my feet are cold. I warmed them up during my nap. LOL. We went to the farmer's market and my husband made cauliflower soup for lunch, which was delicious. With a nice weekend, I will revive myself and be ready for another exhausting week.

L


----------



## Sean Sweeney

Do you hear that? That's the sound of my teeth chattering. My God, it's in the 50s!!!!!

Headed to Fenway today for the Sox game. Enjoy your day kids.


----------



## loonlover

Good morning all.  It is 62 going to 83 with a 50% chance of thunderstorms.

French toast for breakfast on the meal schedule today.  Hmmm, may not let Intinst sleep as late as I sometimes do.  That is, if he wants breakfast.

Hope everyone has a good day.


----------



## I love books

Good morning, everyone!
Hope you all have a beautiful day.  
Live, love, laugh!


----------



## Leslie

Good morning,

52 and cloudy this morning. Still feeling tired...

L


----------



## Jeff

Good morning, everyone. It's cool this morning in the heart of Texas.


----------



## crebel

Good Morning!  Still rainy and nicely cool here today.  It would be nice to be close enough to enjoy french toast with LL and II this morning.  I think I will have a piece of the apple pie my sister baked last night for breakfast.

Everyone have a safe and happy day.


----------



## Jane917

Good morning! After a month of very of very hot weather, it is cooling off and feeling a bit Fall-like. Looks like we might get a bit of rain today. Have a good week, KBers!


----------



## Richardcrasta

Good morning to you my fellow Americans, from this writer in Phnom Penh. Not a bad place to be (it's night now here), massages can be had for $6 to $9 an hour though a cappuccino is $2, but I'm hoping for the breakthrough that will permit me to return to the US, where my writings and my kids are.


----------



## geoffthomas

Good Day from Derwood, Maryland.
It is 65 and that is the high for the day.

Well maybe it will be a shade warmer tomorrow.


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Beautiful 77 degrees and light breeze;

I have a report to write, but the gardens beckon....decisions decisions.....


----------



## Victoria J

Good morning. It's a regular Portland rainy day today. 

Good day to read a book.


----------



## Margaret

Good morning, everyone! We are expecting a beautiful early fall day for the start of the work week here in south eastern PA - sunny with afternoon highs in the low seventies.  Rain is expected for tomorrow.  Enjoy your Mondays! (Richard, I hope you get to come home soon.)


----------



## geoffthomas

Good Morning from Derwood, Maryland.
It is 55 with 68 expected and partly cloudy today.


----------



## Valmore Daniels

Morning  Start of another work week


----------



## Amy Corwin

Good morning--back at work and not exactly loving it, but it's better than not working.


----------



## loonlover

Good morning all.  62 going to 81 today - still have a chance of thunderstorms.  Rain gauge shows we received about 3/4 inch overnight.  North Little Rock had a record amount of more than an inch of rain fall over night.

Hope everyone has a great start to the work week.


----------



## Leslie

Good morning,

47 here this morning with lots of sun and blue sky. Have a great Monday, everyone!

L


----------



## Jeff

We were visited last night by a noisy storm that delivered very little moisture and cooked my voice-mail modem. Good morning all. Happy Monday to you.


----------



## RedTash

Loving this morning's rain & thunderstorms in Southern Indiana!  Hating that we've still got an interstate bridge out, with no end in sight...I might have to write a short story about a Troll Bridge Toll Bridge solution.  Hrm...


----------



## 13500

Good morning, everyone. The rain is clearing up here in Chicagoland. Supposed to be about 71 today. Not bad for a Monday, I'd say.

Have a lovely week.


----------



## Andra

Happy Monday!
It rained in the vicinity over the weekend.  In fact, I was driving to see my parents and had to slow down to 25 mph on the highway because it was raining so hard.  When I got there I left the umbrella in the car and just walked in the rain.  It was great!


----------



## Sean Sweeney

I'm cold.


----------



## JMJeffries

Good morning from sunny Southern California.  The sun is bright and shiny.  Not a cloud in the sky.  The mountains behind my house are so clear that I'm sitting her admiring them as I sip my morning tea on the patio munching on grapes from my grapevine.  My friendly white egret is absent this morning.


----------



## Margaret

Good morning, everyone!  It is still dark outside, so I will have to take the weatherman's word that it is cloudy.  We are expecting rain showers for most of the day.  I am hoping it clears by this evening because my son is taking me to a Phillies game tonight - my first ever. Enjoy your Tuesdays!


----------



## geoffthomas

Good Morning from Derwood, Maryland.
It is 63 and drizzling with 72 possible and more drizzle.

Have a safe and productive day.


----------



## Valmore Daniels

Morning all !


----------



## Jeff

It's colder, right now, in the heart of Texas than Derwood, Maryland. It'll be 90 here later. Good morning, everyone.


----------



## tsilver

Good Day all.


----------



## crebel

Good Morning.  It is a sunny 55 degrees here on its way to 80.  A gorgeous Fall day.

Everyone be safe and happy.


----------



## loonlover

Good morning all.  It is 60 going to 83 and partly cloudy.

Margaret, enjoy the ball game.

Hope everyone has a good day.


----------



## Andra

Good Morning all you lovely people.
I've had a good week so far - rain, cooler temperatures, DH being sweet, work is ok...
Be a Boingy Tigger today!!!


----------



## Sean Sweeney

I'm cold.


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Good Morning All

Headed into the 90s for the next week, but nights are delightful in the 50's-60's.  
The worst of the desert heat is over.....from now until next July will be wonderful....this is why we desert rats live here !!


----------



## Meb Bryant

Good morning (late). It started off 66 and is expected to be a high of 92 here in Tomball, Texas, outside of Houston.

Today is our 42nd wedding anniversary. Seems like just yesterday since he left the keys in the hotel door...


----------



## Margaret

Good morning, everyone!  Welcome and Happy Anniversary, Meb!  Our weather in the Philadelphia area is expected to be a copy of what we had yesterday - temps in the mid seventies and a chance of rain.  It was a dry night for my first major league baseball game in about 40 years.  The Phillies didn't do too well, but the ballpark was cool and I got to spend a whole evening with my youngest son (doesn't happen often), so it was a good night.  Enjoy your Wednesdays!


----------



## loonlover

Good morning all.  It is 58 going to 83 with a dense fog advisory until 9AM.

I'm working a small trade show at the arena today.  It will be the first time any hours were available since August 30.  It has really been slow this summer and fall.  

Hope everyone has as easy a day as I expect to have.


----------



## geoffthomas

Good Morning from Derwood, Maryland.
It is 64 and we expect a high of 73 with rain possible most of the day.
Actually there is noticeable fog out right now.

Have an enjoyable day.
And happy belated anniversary wishes Meb.


----------



## tsilver

Good morning Kindleboardians and Congratulations on your anniversary Meb.


----------



## Amy Corwin

Good Morning!
We're all in our places with bright, shiny faces...good morning to you!


----------



## Jeff

Good morning, all. Cool this morning then hot later - in the heart of Texas. Have a safe one.


----------



## Guest

Good morning! 

I'm a happy camper because I've been reunited with my girlfriend after being apart for a pretty long time. She spent last year doing a MA in London and the two years before that I was over in Japan. So we've only been able to see each other for a few weeks out of the year for vacation. It's nice having her back for the fall so we can enjoy some hiking trails and the changing leaves.


----------



## Leslie

Good morning,

54 degrees and sort of foggy here in southern Maine. Another busy day is in store for me.

L


----------



## crebel

Good Morning Kindleboarders.  Everyone have a safe and happy day.


----------



## Andra

We are half-way through the work week!  Yay!
It was in the mid 70s here this morning but we are expecting another "cold" front tomorrow so it may be back in the 60s.
I got a flu shot on Monday and am starting to feel it a little.  There is a hard knot on my arm where the shot went in and I'm a little achy but it's not too bad.
Today I am taking one of my friends out to lunch for her birthday.
And rant of the day - FB needs to quit dorking around with their "improvements."  I am perfectly capable of deciding what items in my news feed to pay closer attention to - I don't need them to use some random algorithm to put some posts at the top of the list...


----------



## Ann Herrick

Absolutely no appointments today for anyone, not even the cat! Yay!


----------



## Margaret

Good morning, everyone!  We have a foggy morning here in the Philadelphia area nd the temperatures should be in the low to mid-seventies all day. Enjoy your Thursdays!


----------



## loonlover

Good morning all.  It is 61 going to 77 with a chance of isolated thunderstorms.

I'll be sitting inside the arena lobby again so won't know what is going on outside.  Sometimes that is better, anyway.  Last day of a trade show.  They close down earlier on the second day so I should be home before 3PM.  Yesterday was easy, they shared their lunch with me.  Who could ask for more.

Hope everyone has a great Thursday.


----------



## geoffthomas

Good Morning on a fine Thursday in Derwood, Maryland.
It is 68 with a high of 77 expected later with cloudy and possible rain all day again.

Go brighten someone's day.


----------



## Valmore Daniels

Morning


----------



## Leslie

It's a rainy morning in Maine today...high around 70. Enjoy the day!

L


----------



## Amy Corwin

Good Morning!
Hope your day is sunny and bright!


----------



## Jeff

It's 70 in the heart of Texas. We might get some rain today. Good morning, everyone.


----------



## crebel

Good Morning.  39 degrees on its way to low 60s.  It was tempting to turn the heat on to take the chill out this morning, but I settled for turning the electric fireplace on for a little while instead.

Everyone have a safe and happy day.


----------



## tsilver

Good morning all.


----------



## 13500

Good morning, all. Will be 61, a bit chilly, but sunny, so a lovely day in Chicagoland.


----------



## caracara

Good morning all.

It is currently 85 here, heading for 88.

I do believe I actually have to study today, seeing as my tests are tomorrow.... Yeah should probably study.

Hope everyone has a wonderful Thursday.


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Good Morning !

In the 70's now, but headed to mid 90's.....off to garden before the heat this afternoon (that is naptime).


----------



## JMJeffries

Good morning everyone.  I'm sitting on my patio drinking tea.  I start most mornings this way.  Mornings are so peaceful.  I take my computer out with me and check messages, various websites I follow, or just read the boards here.  My friendly white egret is still missing, but I'm sure it will be back.  Off to run some errands before the heat sets in.


----------



## Margaret

Good morning, everyone!  We have a rainy and sticky morning in the Philadelphia area and this weather is expected to remain throughout the next week. I think it is time to start building that ark! Have a great Friday!


----------



## geoffthomas

Good Morning from Derwood, Maryland.
It is 69 with 71 the expected high.
We have a 60% probability of rain right now - pretty humid.
And the afternoon brings us 90% probability of rain.......hmmmm.

Have a nice day.


----------



## Jeff

It's 61 in McGregor, Texas and should reach 83 later. Good morning, everyone.


----------



## Edward C. Patterson

68 degrees here in Allentown PA with a chance of up to 4 inches of rain.

Edward C, Patterson


----------



## loonlover

Good morning all.  It is 52 in central Arkansas, going to 77.

Disney Princess Show at 10:30AM and 6:30 PM at the arena today.  At least I will get to be outside in the middle of what looks like should be a pretty day.  Bet I see lots of little princess costumes on the video cams today.

Hope everyone has a great Friday.


----------



## crebel

Good Morning!  The sun is shining and burning off a light fog.  It feels warmer than the 35 degrees that it is, and we should reach a respectable 68 this afternoon.

Jeff, it sure is nice to see you reporting more reasonable temperatures for your neck of the woods.

Everyone have a safe and happy day.


----------



## 13500

Good morning. Happy Autumnal Equinox!


----------



## Leslie

Good morning,

Cloudy and warm here in southern Maine today. Have a great Friday...the weekend is almost here!

L


----------



## Andra

TGIF!
We had a minor front blow through last night so we are down in the 60s today with an expected high in the low 80s.  Still no rain in sight and we will warm back up into the 90s next week, but it's a start.


----------



## spotsmom

Mid 30's this morning in Central Oregon but mid 80's later. Wish I didn't have to go to work.  Happy Friday!


----------



## Jeff

crebel said:


> Jeff, it sure is nice to see you reporting more reasonable temperatures for your neck of the woods.


Just wait, Chris. Very soon I'll be complaining about the cold.


----------



## tsilver

Good morning.


----------



## JMJeffries

Beautiful morning here in southern California.  My friendly neighborhood egret has returned and is sitting on the roof of my shed.  I started to go find the camera when it flew away.


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Belated Good Morning.

Headed to high 90's or triple digit today.......do some sunrise gardening in preparation for afternoon nap !

Hope everyone has fun weekend plans.......


----------



## Richardcrasta

Good morning. Because it really is morning here in Phnom Penh, and shortly will be noon.
the sun reaches us well before it does you, so while you are sleeping, we're taking over the world. (only to have it taken back from us when you wake up!)
But at least I get to wish you all early risers back in the States


----------



## geoffthomas

Good Morning from Derwood, Maryland.
It is 63 degrees outside right now on this Saturday.
And we are told that it might hit a high of 75.
I guess Summer is gone, huh.
Oh yeah, it will be overcast all day.

But this is a great opportunity to get some indoor cleanup done.


----------



## loonlover

Good morning all.  It is 51 going to 81 today and will be partly cloudy.

Hope everyone has a great Saturday.


----------



## Leslie

Good morning,

Rainy and humid here in southern Maine. I started reading a paperback book (because it is not available as an ebook) and I have to say, it's a painful experience. 

L


----------



## crebel

Good Morning.  Mostly sunny here and 45 degrees heading to 65, no more hideous summer temperatures this year!!!

Everyone have a safe and happy day.


----------



## Jeff

It's 55 going to 94, in the heart of Texas. Nothing extreme about our weather, is there?


----------



## Valmore Daniels

Morning KB


----------



## drenee

Good morning, KB friends.  Currently 58. 70 expected.  Nice fall day.  
Leslie, I too have been trying to read a paperback for weeks.  Not fun.  
Happy Saturday.  
deb


----------



## spotsmom

Good morning from Central Oregon.  37 right now, and the high of 85 is the last "hot" day forecast for at least the next week.  Fall may be coming!  We're off to pick up some hay for the livestock (one trip of about 6...).

Have a good one everybody!


----------



## geoffthomas

Good Morning fellow KindleBoarders.
It is so foggy in Derwood, Maryland that I would almost say it is misty.
We have 66 and hope for 74.  Not too much hope for seeing the sun.
It will be a 40% chance of rain all day.

I will try to make the day productive.


----------



## drenee

Good morning. Currently 62. Expected to be in thehigh 70s today.  We have one more bunch of beans to pick and cook today.  
deb


----------



## Jeff

After a couple of sub-one-hundred days the heart of Texas will be 101 today. Good morning, all.


----------



## AnnetteL

Nothing says "good morning like" being forced awake by a headache.


----------



## loonlover

Good morning all.  It is 62 with light rain.  Thunderstorms predicted for the afternoon.

Hope everyone has a good day.


----------



## crebel

Good Morning.  38 degrees and foggy here, light rain expected on and off.  Annette, I understand the being forced awake by a headache.  Another cup of tea or ten and all should be well.

Everyone have a safe and happy day.


----------



## JMJeffries

Good morning all.  It's 64 degrees in SoCal.  No sun.  Hopefully later the sun will burn off the clouds and warm up to the mid 70s.  Hopefully.


----------



## Margaret

Good morning, everyone!  Another fairly warm and sticky day here in the Philadelphia area - we seem to be stuck in this weather pattern. Enjoy your Mondays!


----------



## Sean Sweeney

Thinking about putting the air conditioner back in the window for the next few days. Supposed to hit 84 degrees. It's September 26th, and I'm wearing shorts. Something is dreadfully wrong with this picture, kids.


----------



## Jeff

After 106 in the heart of Texas yesterday, today's 94 is a cool spell. Good morning, everyone.


----------



## loonlover

Good morning all.  It is 52 going to 77 today.  A few drops of rain fell early yesterday morning, but we never did have any thunderstorms rumble through.

Hope everyone has a good day.


----------



## tsilver

Get up, get up, get up everyone.  It's Monday and Dancing Wih The Stars tonight.  I love that show because I can't dance and never could but I love to see all the ones who dance beautifully and the ones who can't but are brave enough to try.


----------



## Amy Corwin

Another lovely day--even though it's raining. Can't believe this is already the last week of September, but at least the weather has cooled off.

Have a terrific week!


----------



## crebel

Good Morning.  51 degrees and rainy here this a.m.  Not going to warm up too much.  Still 67 in my house - not turning on the heat yet!

Everyone have a safe and happy day.


----------



## caracara

Good morning all.

It is 85 here in Galveston, heading for 89.

The power went out, and now my professor cant get the projector to work... So entertaining.

Hope everyone has a lovely Monday.


----------



## geoffthomas

Well it is 69 in Derwood and we may get up to 77.
It is humid because it is so cloudy but no rain is expected today.

Meetings today.


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Lovely crisp desert morning.

Happy Monday all


----------



## D/W

Good morning! I hope you all have a magnificent Monday!


----------



## Valmore Daniels

G'Morning Kindlefriends!


----------



## tsilver

GOOD MORNING kINDLE kIDDIES


----------



## Amy Corwin

Good morning!
My "weather doodads" on my desktop are giving me conflicting stories: one says "sunny"; the other says "rainy." So I'm not sure what's going to happen, but it's looking more like rainy at the moment which will please the mosquitoes no end. LOL But it will encourage me to spend the evening writing, which is a good thing!

Hope everyone's day goes well.


----------



## Leslie

It's a gorgeous day here in southern Maine. Have a wonderful day, everyone!

L


----------



## Jeff

Good morning, everyone. It's 73 in the heart of Texas. Wish it would rain.


----------



## candacemountain

Good morning!!


----------



## Andra

Happy Tuesday!
I totally missed yesterday because I was busy exploring Pottermore!  I've got a cat and a wand and I've been sorted into Ravenclaw.
It's kind of cool here - maybe high 70s - and there is rain in the forecast but I'll believe it when I see it.  I will do my part and wash my car on the way home today just in case that helps 
Hope you are all having a great week!


----------



## crebel

Good Morning!

Everyone have a safe and happy Tuesday.


----------



## loonlover

Good morning all.  A very pleasant start to the day at 53 degrees (I'm not sure the two short haired dogs agree, however).  

Hope everyone has a great day!


----------



## I love books

Good morning, everyone!
Wishing you a beautiful day filled with love and happiness.
All the best,
Shadonna


----------



## geoffthomas

Good Morning from the Mid-Atlantic.
It is 70 with 75 expected for a high.
We also have a 50% probability of thunderstorms all day.

We will endeavor to stay dry.


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Good Morning !!

This is the *Official Walter Weather Day*.....celebrating flannel shirts, falling leaves and frost on the Pumpkin !!

....however, the forecast is for 94 with no wind !! I am grabbing my flannel shirt and heading up to the mountains for the day....


----------



## spotsmom

Happy Walter Weather Day to the NapCat!!!

Gonna be high 60's today on the high desert, low 40's tonight.  Flannel shirt weather here for sure!!!


----------



## JMJeffries

Good morning all. Did you know this week is Banned Books Week. http://www.bannedbooksweek.org/


----------



## Amy Corwin

Good morning!
Hope everyone is doing well. We've got another lovely day ahead. It's 70 right now (I wish it would stay that way) and destined to get hot and muggy, but it's nice now.


----------



## Jeff

It's 64 with the possibility of rain in the heart of Texas. Hope everyone has a great day.


----------



## Andra

Good Morning and Happy Wednesday!
It did rain at our house last night. DH and I went out and stood on the driveway for about 10 minutes enjoying the thunder and lightning and rain!!!
We have cooler temps this morning and the possibility of more rain later today.
DH and I are going to a Quote-Along at the Alamo Drafthouse tonight: _Robin Hood: Men in Tights_. It should be a lot of fun.
Have a wonderful day!


----------



## 13500

^^Andra, the quote-along sounds fun. ^^

It's rainy and foggy in Chicagoland today. Great weather for writing, though, I must say. 

Have a good day, everyone.


----------



## caracara

Good morning all.

It is a lovely 81 heading to 90. Its humid enough tgat my glasses fog up when I walk outside.

Nothing interesting happening today here in Galveston.

Hope everyone hasca lovely Wednesday.


----------



## loonlover

Good morning all.  It looks to be another lovely day.  I may even start on some leaf disposal today.

Computer problems this morning.  Thank goodness for the really reliable netbook.

Hope everyone has a great day.


----------



## geoffthomas

Good Morning from Maryland.
It is 70 with an expected high of 74 and thundershowers.

And this is Amazon announcement day.


----------



## spotsmom

Hello from Oregon where it's 35 degrees, going up to the 70's today.  Beautiful dark blue sky, things are starting to turn golden.

Have a great Wednesday, everyone!


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Good Morning All

Pleasant day in the desert today.


----------



## telracs

84 jn denver.  wish i'd packed moreshort sleeved shirts


----------



## crebel

scarlet said:


> 84 jn denver. wish i'd packed moreshort sleeved shirts


Good afternoon. I now send this virtual *smack* upside your head...


----------



## spotsmom

84?  Wait a day or so!!!


----------



## tsilver

Hello and good morning.


----------



## telracs

crebel said:


> Good afternoon. I now send this virtual *smack* upside your head...


OUCH!!! why did i listen to the guys telling me that i could wear long sleeve shirts and roll up the sleeves?


----------



## Margaret

Good morning, everyone!  Scarlet, I hope you are enjoying your trip, even without short sleeve shirts.  I have had early morning meetings all week, so I have not had a chance to stop by and say hi before now.  We have had warm and muggy weather all week and it looks as though there will be more for today.  I think it is supposed to cool down by the weekend. Enjoy your Thursdays!


----------



## Amy Corwin

Good morning! It's a lovely 68 degrees here and sunny.
The week has gone better than I anticipated, since I'm "acting" for my boss. Only two disasters so far.   Both taken care of. phew.
And just today and tomorrow to live through.


----------



## Andra

Good Morning!
I woke up at 4:00am and couldn't get back to sleep so I suspect that it will be time to break out the Dr Pepper by midmorning 
It was 78 on the thermometer in my car while driving to work and the high is predicted to be 101...
There is still a rumor of temps in the 50s and 60s overnight for the next few days.  We'll see.
The Quote-Along last night was a lot of fun.  I hadn't seen the movie lately so I was constantly going "Oh! I forgot about this part!"  and for some reason DH found the toy trumpets that we used to play along with the Sheriff's fanfare hilarious.  He wasn't the only one - When we left, you could hear them all over in the parking lot 
Have a great day!


----------



## Jeff

It's 64 going toward 97, deep in the heart of Texas. Good morning, everyone.


----------



## caracara

Good morning all.

I woke up this morning to the lovely sound of rain, and thunder. It is 75 here, for 89 supposedly.

Hope everyone has a lovely Thursday, after yesterdays excitement!


----------



## Leslie

Good morning everyone and happy Thursday,

Looks like we might have some rain today. Have a great day, everyone!

L


----------



## loonlover

Good morning all.  It is sunny with an expected high of 90.

Have a great day.


----------



## telracs

morning. on bus about to leave denver for rapid city


----------



## crebel

Good Morning.  Wind advisories in our part of the state for today.  Temperatures in the 60s.

Everyone have a safe and happy day.


----------



## geoffthomas

Good Morning all.
It is a very nice day - because I can come here and visit.
I was too busy getting up and out this A.M. to notice the temps.


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Good Morning !

Another lovely day in the desert.....sneaking up on the weekend.


----------



## Margaret

Good morning, everyone!We are experiencing a bit of a cool down in the Philadelphia area.  This morning it is not quite as muggy as it has been lately, and by tomorrow it is expected to feel like Fall. Time to get out the sweaters and tights!  Enjoy your Fridays!


----------



## Jeff

Well, September sure went by fast. It's 70 in the heart of Texas. The expected high is 83. Good morning, everyone.


----------



## loonlover

Good morning all.  It is 60 right now with a predicted high of 77.

I've been doing yard work the last couple of days with a lot more to do.  It should be much more pleasant out there today than it was yesterday.

Hope everyone has a great start to the weekend.


----------



## geoffthomas

Good Morning from Derwood, Md.
It is 61 with a high expected of 71.
But as Margaret says the East Coast is not muggy today.
Mostly sunny so a real nice Fall day.

I am taking the day off and my wife and I are going to what is called Sew Expo.  
A fun thing - definitely her thing and I like doing it with her because she enjoys it so much.
And there are all kinds of neat "equipment" (machines) for me to look at. Tools, ya know?

Have a great day all.


----------



## Andra

Good Morning and Happy Friday everyone.
I enjoyed a beautiful sunrise on the way to work this morning!
My $79 Kindle arrived yesterday and I loaded it up - looking forward to playing with it at lunchtime and later this evening.
Last night DH and I watched the movie _Paul_. I wasn't sure about it when it started but it was pretty funny. We had a few "stop the movie because we're laughing" moments.
Have a great day!


----------



## 13500

Good morning, KBers.   Happy Friday.


----------



## Leslie

Jeff said:


> Well, September sure went by fast. It's 70 in the heart of Texas. The expected high is 83. Good morning, everyone.


I know. I thought August flew by but September felt even faster!

It's a lovely day here in southern Maine. Mid-60s and I cruised to work with the top down on the car.

L


----------



## Jeff

...the days grow short when you reach September.


----------



## caracara

Goood morning all.

It is currently 82 here in Galveston.

I get to go home today! Go to my high schools homecoming, drive the jeep, eat real food. Yaay!

Wishing everyone a happy Friday!


----------



## crebel

Good Morning.  48 degrees and still pretty windy here, but the sun is shining and it is supposed to warm up to high 60s.  Lovely fall weather to enjoy if my dog would quit barking at every gust of wind - one of us needs tranquilizers...

Everyone have a safe and happy day!


----------



## NapCat (retired)

63 with a few clouds this morning.....a refreashing treat.

Week-end is almost here....hope all have fun plans.


----------



## luvmy4brats

Good morning, friends! 

It's currently 55 with a high of 61... Yup, it's October. 

Off to the soccer games. It's picture day! 

Have a great weekend everybody!


----------



## rayhensley

Good morning from Hawaii


----------



## geoffthomas

Good Morning from Derwood, MD.
It is 50 now with 58 as a possible high.
Rain is at 40% probable for the entire day.

Had a great time attending the Expo with my wife yesterday, so today is clean-up day.


----------



## loonlover

Good morning all.  It is a brisk 45 this morning, going to a high of 72.  Looks to be a lovely day.

Hope everyone has a great Saturday.


----------



## crebel

Good Morning.  I don't know the temp this morning, but it is chilly!

DH and I are in the big city to make use of a Kinkos today and drop off the dog at my sister's since we will be gone to a meeting next Wed-Sun.  I'm excited because this weekend is the HUGE annual used booksale at the State Fairgrounds where I will be able to get dozens of books for GS.

Everyone have a safe and happy day.


----------



## Jeff

It's 52 going toward 85, in the heart of Texas. Good morning, everyone.


----------



## Leslie

Good morning everyone,

60 degrees here and sort of cloudy. My new $79 Kindle arrives this morning and I am going to christen it with whatever book Jeff picks for me in the Quasi-Official game. I'm looking forward to that!

Have a great Saturday, KB friends...

L


----------



## Sean Sweeney

Absolutely pouring. I'm not looking forward to covering a football game in the rain, with no press box.


----------



## Jeff

Leslie said:


> ...and I am going to christen it with whatever book Jeff picks for me in the Quasi-Official game. I'm looking forward to that!


Oh no, Leslie. If I'd realized this was a special occasion I wouldn't have messed with you.


Spoiler



Not.


----------



## caracara

Good morning all.

It is currently 70, heading for high 90's here in central Texas.

Sleeping in my own bed last night, so comfy! And driving my Jeep!! It was a good day.

Hope everyone has a wonderful start to October!


----------



## drenee

Good day, KB friends.  
It's been raining all day.  I have no clue what the temp is.  I do not plan on leaving the house so I don't really care.  
I have not had a very good week.  Just irritating stuff at work.  
Enjoy your Saturday.
deb


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Good Morning All

Have a great weekend


----------



## JMJeffries

Good morning everyone.  I'm on my patio sipping hot tea.  The first morning all week I can sit out.  My friendly egret is nowhere in sight today.  I restocked the koi pond with feeder goldfish, so I'm sure my egret will return as soon as the fish get large enough to create attention.  My gardener is mowing.  I'll be heading inside shortly since new mowed grass makes me sneeze all day.  Temps will be in the low 90s today.  Guess I better turn the a/c back on.


----------



## telracs

greetings from deadwood.


----------



## D/W

Good morning to all!  I hope you have a wonderful weekend.


----------



## loonlover

Good morning all.  It is a little brisk out this morning.  Long sleeves will be most comfortable when outside for the first few hours this AM.

Hope everyone has a great day.


----------



## Leslie

Good morning from rainy southern Maine. I went to bed early but I don't feel rested. Sigh...

L


----------



## drenee

Good morning.  Woke at 4am and have not been able to get back to sleep.  Wish I could say I've been productive.  I've thought about all I need to do.  
I need to do my laundry and pack for our trip this week.  I need to alter a couple of sundresses I picked up last week.  I need to finish transcripts and run to the store.  
Our weather is dreary and rainy.  
deb


----------



## crebel

Good Morning.  The frost is on the pumpkins here, but supposed to warm up nicely into the 70s and back into the 80s this next week!

Deb, it sounds like getting away for a few days will be good for you after a crummy week at work last week.  Hope things brighten up.

Everyone have a safe and happy day.


----------



## Jeff

Good morning, everyone. It was a bit too chilly to sit outside and commune with the birds, but it's warming up fast. Happy Sunday to all.


----------



## drenee

Hmmm, Jeff, I guess that means I need to pack some clothes for cooler weather also?
deb


----------



## Jeff

drenee said:


> Hmmm, Jeff, I guess that means I need to pack some clothes for cooler weather also?


Comin' at you, Deb.


----------



## geoffthomas

Good Morning from Derwood, Maryland.
It is 45 with a high coming of 51.
Annnnnd we have 50% chance of rain all day. 
That is higher prob of rain than yesterday and it DID rain yesterday.

stay dry.


----------



## Valmore Daniels

Good morning kindleboarders!


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Good Morning

Hope all have a restful Sunday


----------



## telracs

greetings from little bighorn battlefield


----------



## Margaret

Good morning, everyone!  It feels like fall in the Philadelphia area.  I am wearing socks for the first time since last May. Sorry, that may be too much information, but it is my big news for today.  Enjoy your Mondays!


----------



## Andra

Happy Monday Everyone!
It may be a trick, but today it feels like fall in Austin.  And the forecast is leaving the highs for the next week in the 80s and low 90s - a welcome change from all the triple-digit days we had over the summer.
I hope you all have a great week.


----------



## Jeff

Good morning, all. See Andra ^ for the weather and have a safe day.


----------



## loonlover

Good morning all.  40 going to 78 today.  Looks like another gorgeous fall day.

I am waiting on a call from a glass company saying they are on the way to replace the windshield in II's truck.  Hopefully I am one of the first clients this morning.  

Hope everyone has a great day.


----------



## luvmy4brats

Good morning from Maryland's Eastern Shore. 

Looks to be a cool, drizzly day. Just perfect for staying inside. 

Hope you all have a great day.


----------



## Leslie

Good morning,

Rainy here in Portland, Maine. I feel bad for the passengers of the Carnival Glory (cruise ship) that is docked downtown. Not a great day for exploring the Old Port on foot.

Have a great Monday, everyone!

L


----------



## VKScott

Good morning, everyone! It's 7:03 here in Phoenix, time to face the kiddos. (I teach high school English.)


----------



## 13500

Leslie said:


> Good morning,
> 
> Rainy here in Portland, Maine. I feel bad for the passengers of the Carnival Glory (cruise ship) that is docked downtown. Not a great day for exploring the Old Port on foot.
> 
> Have a great Monday, everyone!
> 
> L


Leslie, I did not realize you live in Portland. Duh! My main character in my WIP lives there for a few years.  I am almost done writing that part.

Happy Monday, everyone. It is a beautiful, sunny, crisp day in Chicagoland.


----------



## caracara

Good morning all.

It is a pleasant 72 here heading for low 80's.

I am loving my new baby Kindle! Its so small!

Hope everyone has a wobderful Monday.


----------



## Sean Sweeney

There's the big golden thing in the sky... I don't recognize it.

Have a great day, my Kindlers!


----------



## geoffthomas

Good Morning from Derwood, Maryland.
It was 45 and the high will be maybe 53.
60% prob of rain showers today.

Off to work.


----------



## Margaret

Good morning, everyone! It is 48 degrees in the Philadelphia area right now, but should get into the 60's as the day goes on. I am going into school a little early to switch decorations - Good-bye to "Welcome Back" and hello to "Halloween." Enjoy your Tuesdays!


----------



## geoffthomas

Good Morning from Derwood, MD.
It is 44 now with 63 expected and partly cloudy.

Have a terrific day all.


----------



## loonlover

Good morning all.  It is 43 going to 81 with partly cloudy skies.

Taylor Swift concert at the arena tonight.  Not quite a sell out this time, but I'm sure I'll be busy if only a steady stream of calling housekeeping to clean up spills.

Hope everyone has a great day.


----------



## Amy Corwin

Good Morning!
It's a lovely 54degrees and looks like it will be perfect weather for working outside after work. 
I love the fall!

Have a wonderful day!


----------



## luvmy4brats

Good morning from the Eastern Shore. It's a bit chilly this morning, but it will be a great day to toss all the windows open. 

Have a great one!


----------



## tom st. laurent

It's 9:30 am, still dark and raining in New England.
Let's go get it.


----------



## Jeff

It's 55 in the heart of Texas. Good morning, everyone.


----------



## Andra

It's another pleasant morning in my part of Texas.  We are getting ready for a short trip out of town so laundry and packing are on the list for this evening.


----------



## caracara

Good morning all.

It is 74 here in Galveston, heading for 84. This weather calls for a jacket!

I took a 80 question multiple choice test this morning, finished in 30 minutes.  Either I knew it really well, or failed miserably!

Hope everyone has a fantastic Tuesday.


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Good  Morning All

Cool, Cloudy and Breezy in the desert this morning !!


----------



## Victoria J

Good morning all (ok actually right now it's the afternoon) it's raining and I'm on my 1 week vacation. Getting lots of relaxation time in!


----------



## Margaret

Good morning, everyone!  It is still dark and chilly in the Philadelphia area right now, but we are expectinga beautiful day - sunny with temps around 70. One benefit of leaving early to go to work is that I have been seeing the sun rise on the last few days.  It makes for a good start to the day.  Enjoy your Wednesdays!


----------



## Amy Corwin

It's 45 degrees here and the hummingbirds still haven't gotten the message and left! 
So I guess I need to refill the feeder--can't let the poor things go hungry.


----------



## Leslie

Good morning,

Fall has come to southern Maine. After 4 months of bare feet in sandals, I was forced to pull out my socks this morning to cover my chilly toes.

Have a great day everyone!

L


----------



## Jeff

It's 59 in the heart of Texas. Good morning, everyone.


----------



## drenee

Good morning from Conroe, TX.  We are at a friend's house on Lake Conroe.  Beautiful morning.  Meeting friends for early lunch.  
Happy Wednesday, KB friends. 
deb


----------



## loonlover

Good morning all.  It is 43 going to 81 today.  Looks gorgeous out.

The concert last night was an easy one.  I had 24 calls with 10 of those being for spills.  The only call for medical assistance was from a diabetic that had forgotten her test strips and needed the EMT's to check her blood sugar.  Not bad for having an attendance of over 10,000.  Guess most of the mother's drinking beer were well behaved.  The last time Taylor Swift appeared here there were 2 ejections.

Hope everyone has a great day.


----------



## Andra

Happy Wednesday Everyone.  Like Jeff, we are nice and cool this morning.  It feels great!
I was running late to work this morning and got to enjoy an absolutely beautiful sunrise.  The clouds were pinks and purples and oranges.  I snapped some photos with my BlackBerry.  If I get a chance to upload them today, I'll link them for you.
Have a wonderful day!


----------



## geoffthomas

Good Morning on a brisk Wednesday in the mid-Atlantic.
At least we expect no rain today and it will be warmer than yesterday.

Enjoy!


----------



## Vegas_Asian

65 degrees. That is over a ten degree drop from two days ago. 40 degree drops from 5 weeks ago....and it is raining

Sent from my HTC Inspire via Tapatalk


----------



## spotsmom

36 degrees and some sun, but a storm coming in later.  Snow on the mountaintops!!

Good day for a fire in the fireplace and a Kindle!


----------



## telracs

morning (well now technically afternoon), from the Jackson Lake Lodge.  We're on a lunch break but instead, I go for the computer.  and then outside to see if I can see the Teton Mountains.


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Good Morning

High winds, rain here this morning......as SM said....great day for Kindling next to the fireplace.


----------



## Valmore Daniels

'Morning


----------



## Jeff

It's 66 in the heart of Texas. Should be a pretty day. Good morning, all.


----------



## Amy Corwin

It's a lovely 50 degrees here in NC and looks like it's going to be a grand day!

Hope everyone is having a terrific week!


----------



## drenee

Currently a breezy beautiful 63 this morning on Lake Conroe, TX.  Having a cup of tea on the patio enjoying the quiet.  
More sight seeing and friend visiting today. 
deb


----------



## loonlover

Good morning all.  It looks like it will be another nice day.

I've been up a little while, but had kitchen duties this morning.  Dinner will be now ready with no additional work.

Hope everyone has a great day.


----------



## caracara

Good morning all.

It is currently 83 here in Galveston.

I stayed up way too late tonight, I need a nap!!

Hope everyone has a fantastic Thursday.


----------



## Vegas_Asian

its a sunny day in las vegas and when ever i check for the exact temperature on my phone or my computer it denies me.

nevermind, its 58 degree and it feels warmer than yesterday with the lack of wind and clouds. good day to sit out with a hot cup of coffee


----------



## Andra

Happy Thursday even though it's no longer morning.
DH and I are visiting Cousin Cara in Galveston - guess who else needs naps?!?! At least DH and I did not have Chem lab this morning!
Hope you are all having a great day!


----------



## spotsmom

Brrrr!  27 degrees in Central Oregon this morning, hard frost on the pasture.  NOw it's up to a whopping 47, and I'm cccooolllddd!  As long as the snow stays in the mountains, I'm happy!!  Have a great day!!


----------



## Vegas_Asian

Nevermind the nice sunny weather from this morning. I walked out of the school building to this









Sent from my HTC Inspire via Tapatalk


----------



## geoffthomas

Good Morning (Evening actually).
Had to go to a professional course this am and just did not have time to get on the computer.


----------



## telracs

well it must be above freezing the snow is melting


----------



## Amy Corwin

Good morning!
It's 67 degrees and dark out, but I'm sure it will be a beautiful day when the sun rises!
Hi-ho, hi-ho, it's off to work I go!


----------



## Margaret

Good morning, everyone! It is only 48 degrees outside right now, but we should make it up to 7o by this afternoon, so I can not complain.  They have been tarring the roof at school this week. The work station is set up right outside my windows and the kids are probably learning more about roofing than they are about research skills.  They are not thrilled with the smell of the tar though and either am I. I'm hoping it gets finished today.  Enjoy your Fridays!


----------



## Valmore Daniels

G'Morning


----------



## geoffthomas

Good Morning from Derwood, Maryland.
It is 44 outside now but we are expecting a high of 70Wand sunny.
I will leave within the hour to go to Ohio for my 50th High School Reunion this weekend.
I have never been to one.
I went to an all-boy High School and we graduated 354 in our senior class.
At least 50 of that number are deceased, many of those I would have wanted to see again.
There are going to be over 120 of the original 354 attending.

I will attempt to post notes and some pics when I get back, if I am unable to during the weekend.
Have a great day.


----------



## Jeff

Good morning, everyone. Have a good time. Geoff.


----------



## loonlover

Good morning all.  It is 56 going to 86 with clear skies.

Laundry on the agenda today and then whatever other housework I can make myself do.

Have a great trip, Geoff.

Everybody have a great day.


----------



## drenee

Have a safe and fun trip, Geoff. 

Another beautiful sunny this morning.  We are going to spend the day boating.  Which reminds me, I need to charge my Kindle. 
deb


----------



## caracara

Good morning all.

It is currently 81 here in Galveston.

I bought Lion King last night on dvd, and decided to watch it in biology class!

Not sure whats on the agenda for this afternoon but I'm sure it'll be fun!!

Hope everyone has a wonderful Friday!


----------



## Andra

It's Friday!!
I got to sleep in this morning and it was great!
It looks like another beautiful windy day outside. Have fun today!


----------



## JMJeffries

Good morning.  It's been cold and rainy here the last two days.  I painted my new office and planned to finish installing the baseboards this week.  Had the baseboards all set up on the patio to finish painting when the rain started. Had to bring everything back inside.  Hopefully today I can finish them now that it's bright and sunny out.


----------



## D/W

Good morning! To all: I hope that you have a great day and an enjoyable weekend!


----------



## telracs

afternoon from logan, utah.


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Good Morning










REAL Walter Weather !!


----------



## Leslie

Good morning,

It's a beautiful fall morning here in southern Maine. Have a great Saturday everyone!

L


----------



## loonlover

Good morning all.  It's a beautiful fall day in central Arkansas as well.

Have a great weekend, everybody.


----------



## Jeff

It's 72 in the heart of Texas. Ya'll come to the fair.


----------



## geoffthomas

Good Morning from Euclid, Ohio.
Part of Metropolitan Cleveand, Ohio.
It is sunny and brisk this am.
It is a delight to sit in the living room and gaze out on the (today) calm Lake Erie.

Have a wonderul day all and thanks for the travel wishes.


----------



## telracs

hi and bye from slc.


----------



## Ann in Arlington

Good Morning from northern New Jersey. . . .here for a cousin's wedding this afternoon. . . .weather is beautiful. . . .and wifi in the hotel is free.


----------



## JMJeffries

Good morning all.  I love reading all the cheerful messages in this topic.  This is the first place I check in the morning when I turn on my computer.  Thank you all for giving me a pleasant morning smile.  I wonder if there's a Good Night topic, too.

It's heading up to the 90s today in SoCal.  Though now it's only 53.  I'm currently multi-tasking: eating breakfast in between reading here and planning my day.  I have a long list of to dos and I think I'll head over to Starbucks this morning for a cup of coffee instead of tea.  I need the extra caffeine.  I'm not much of a coffee drinker, but I love their Skinny Vanilla Lattes.  Probably one of my few vices.


----------



## D/W

Good morning!!!


----------



## spotsmom

35 degrees in Central Oregon and overcast.  All the grasses and willow leaves have turned brown/yellow.  Fall seemed to appear in just a day or two this year.

Hope everyone has a great Saturday!


----------



## loonlover

JMJeffries said:


> Good morning all. I love reading all the cheerful messages in this topic. This is the first place I check in the morning when I turn on my computer. Thank you all for giving me a pleasant morning smile. I wonder if there's a Good Night topic, too.


There is Good Night thread in NQK but it doesn't get posted in as often as this one.


----------



## Leslie

Good morning and happy Sunday,

We are having a little blast of summer weather. Yesterday I was riding around with the top down on the car. It's nice to eke out a few more days on the porch. 

Have a great day, everyone!

L


----------



## geoffthomas

Good Morning from Euclid, Ohio.
Yes I am still here.
Going home tomorrow in the morning.
It is beautiful Indian summer day here - quite nice for the Cleveland area.

Have a wonderful day.


----------



## Jeff

Good morning, all. It's raining in the heart of Texas.


----------



## GerrieFerrisFinger

Rainy and warm here in the sunny South. We're near Jacksonville and a steady n'oreaster has been pounding us for three days now. No golf, except on television. Darn.


----------



## loonlover

Good morning all.  Looks like another pretty day.  Last night there was a chance of rain on Monday and Tuesday; this morning the forecast has changed.  We don't have a chance until Wednesday now.

Glad to hear you are getting some rain, Jeff.

Hope everyone has a great Sunday.


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Good Morning !!

52 degrees and overcast in the San Juans this morning......purrrrfect for desert rats !!


----------



## drenee

Trying to rain in the part of Texas we are visiting.  I know they need the rain but I am not looking forward to flying in a storm.  
We don't fly out till 7:23.  So hopefully it will move past by take off time.  
deb


----------



## spotsmom

Beautiful day in the high desert today!  Low 30's overnight, but in the high 60's today.  Just a perfect early October day.

Have a great Sunday, all!


----------



## JMJeffries

Good morning.  It's going to be a beautiful day in SoCal.  There's not a cloud in the sky.  Temps will hit the mid-80s today.  I plan to do as little as possible today.  Maybe even take a long nap.


----------



## Leslie

NapCat said:


> Good Morning !!
> 
> 52 degrees and overcast in the San Juans this morning......purrrrfect for desert rats !!


That's beautiful. Deer Isle, Maine and Friday Harbor, Washington (on San Juan Island) are two of my very most favorite places in the US.

L


----------



## telracs

greetings from mt carmel junction, utah


----------



## geoffthomas

Good Morning from Euclid, Ohio.
We will be leaving in the next hour to drive back to Maryland.
It was a nice 4-day weekend for us.
We are experiencing yet another beautiful morning and hope to have nice weather all the way home.

Enjoy the day!


----------



## CaitLondon

Good Morning! SW MO weather should be fine. But who knows, as we change from 85 to 40 in a blink. 

Very high allergy season here now, so I'm grateful for the air purifiers and comfort of working at my desk in the mornings/evenings.


----------



## Jeff

It's 63 deep in the heart of Texas. Good morning, everyone. Drive safely, Geoff.


----------



## patrisha w.

Good morning!
Today I am having a computer repair person come to the house and explain to me why my computer has days when it can't find the network.   {The other three computers find it with no problem.*} When I tell it where the network is and enter the password, it then times out before it can find it. To add to the aggravation, this morning when I turned it on, it connected perfectly!   

This person is also going to set up gmail for us on the two PCs. I thought I liked Win 7 until I tried to set up the email for two people.

*why, yes, we DO have twice as many computers as people in this house...


----------



## Leslie

Good morning,

Another beautiful day here in southern Maine. I am debating whether to stay home and work on my porch or go to the office. I tend to be more productive at the office but if I tell myself I *have* to work, maybe I will...

L


----------



## crebel

Good Morning!

It is a sunny 52 degrees here on its way to 80 for a gorgeous Fall day.  I missed everybody here at KB (well, almost everybody   ) while away at meetings last week/weekend!

Everyone have a safe and happy day.  Leslie, I vote for work from home.


----------



## Carol (was Dara)

Good morning world! It's 8:20 in the a.m. and I'm actually awake.


----------



## loonlover

Good morning everybody.  Partly cloudy but still looks like another beautiful day.

Safe travels, Geoff.

Happy Thanksgiving to Canadians.  Both of the years I lived there (over 40 years ago) we always celebrated Thanksgiving twice at our house.

Those having the day off for Columbus Day, enjoy.

Hope everyone has a great day even if it is Monday.


----------



## NapCat (retired)

52 degrees and waiting on rain......


----------



## telracs

morning from lake powell


----------



## JMJeffries

Good morning all.  Running late today.


----------



## Leslie

Good morning,

After a beautiful day yesterday, today is a bit cloudy and cool. Have a great Tuesday everyone!

L


----------



## Alexis-Shore

Good morning from the Cotswolds in the UK.

It's a bit breezy, and I lack impetus, but some nice coffee may solve that.


----------



## crebel

Good Morning from southeast Iowa.  There is light fog across the cornfields this morning.  Very picturesque - too bad I am not a photographer!  The tv weatherpersons are calling this our last warm day of October...

Everyone have a safe and happy day.


----------



## Angela

Good Morning KindleBoards! It is clear and 60 degrees in NE Texas this morning. When the puppy needed to go out at 3:45am there was this beautiful full moon shining down on us. These cooler mornings have been so great after all the 3 digit days of this summer. Sure wish we could get some of the rain that other parts of Texas are getting. Hope you all have a most awesome day!


----------



## Jeff

Good morning, everyone. It's currently 63 in the heart of Texas. May get some more rain tomorrow.

Edited to add: Nice to see Angela again.


----------



## loonlover

Good morning all.  A little foggy here as well with a slight chance of pop-up thunderstorms today and into the night.  We'll still be in the low 80s or upper 70s all this week.

Hope everyone has a great day.


----------



## Sean Sweeney

Morning.


----------



## Andra

Good Morning and Happy Tuesday!
DH and I celebrated our 18-year wedding anniversary on Sunday when we were in Galveston visiting Cousin Cara.  And it RAINED!!!  Of course driving home was yucky because of the weather, but it was lovely to see all that water.
Yesterday I started off with a flat tire and the day went downhill from there.  But I'm determined that today will be better.
It was 64 degrees on the thermometer in the car so that's a good start.
Have a great day everyone!


----------



## 13500

Happy Anniversary, Andra. ^^

Good morning, KBers.


----------



## tom st. laurent

Happy Anniversary, Andra.

It's a good morning. I feel productive.


----------



## Margaret

Good morning, everyone and happy anniversary, Andra!


----------



## geoffthomas

Good Morning from Derwood, Maryland.
Yes I am back home.
Nice to sleep in our own bed again.
Happy Anniversary Andra.

Oh, yeah - and Happy Birthday Angela.


----------



## JMJeffries

Good morning all.  Happy anniversary Andra.  

It's cool this morning and my internet is so slow I made my breakfast while waiting for my Facebook page to load.  Took the dogs for rabies shots yesterday then took them to McDonalds for being so good at the vet (no bread just the meat), made my sister get her flu shot and basically I think I spent the whole day in the car.  Today is a writing day.


----------



## telracs

good morning from williams arizona on route 66


----------



## Angela

Jeff said:


> Good morning, everyone. It's currently 63 in the heart of Texas. May get some more rain tomorrow.
> 
> Edited to add: Nice to see Angela again.


Thanks Jeff, it is nice to be seen. Wish you could send some of the rain to my NE corner of the state!

Happy Anniversary Andra!!

Geoff you just keep surprising me with the bd wishes!! Thanks again!


----------



## Jeff

Oh, happy birthday, Angela. How did I miss that?


----------



## Angela

Jeff said:


> Oh, happy birthday, Angela. How did I miss that?


Thanks Jeff! I wasn't expecting too much in the way of birthday celebration since the hubby is in Houston for the week, but the well wishes hear and on facebook have kept me smiling!


----------



## Margaret

Good morning, everyone and belated Happy Birthday to Angela!  It looks as though we will be having a rainy day in the Philadelphia area. We have another early morning faculty meeting at school, so I had better get moving.  Enjoy your Wednesdays!


----------



## Alexis-Shore

It's still just about the morning here in the UK, and I am almost awake and with it.

Almost.


----------



## crebel

Good morning!  We woke up to lots of thunder and lightening and a little rain this morning, but it has already passed through. 

Angela, sorry I missed saying HAPPY BIRTHDAY yesterday - I hope you have a wonderful year!

Everyone have a safe and happy day.


----------



## geoffthomas

Good Morning from Maryland
It is 61 with a high going to 64.
Supposed to rain all day


----------



## Jeff

Good morning from the heart of Texas. Rain in the forecast. Hope it's right. Have a good one.


----------



## tom st. laurent

All right. This could be the day we nail down fortune and fame.


----------



## loonlover

Good morning all.  Thunderstorms in the forecast today, but so far all I've seen are clouds.  The humidity level is up, though.  

Happy Belated Birthday to Angela.

Hope everyone has a great day.


----------



## Andra

Happy Wednesday!
I haven't looked at the forecast yet today, but I hope we get rain too Jeff!
Have a wonderful day!
Happy Birthday to Angela - looks like you get to celebrate all week 
Thank you for the happy anniversary wishes.  The past year was pretty rough, but we are determined to get through the harder times.

I have a funny to share - skip the next part if you don't enjoy family stories.
When I got my driver's license at 16, my dad told me "All you want to do is get in that car and run run run."  He retired last month and my mom says that he has now picked up that habit.  Their computer wouldn't boot yesterday so Daddy decided that they would bring it up to me at work today so I can take a look at it over the weekend.  They are about 3 1/2 hours away from me and they are planning to drive up and back today.  This is very out of character for my dad and it is starting to drive my mom nuts.  I am going to enjoy teasing him about all the running around he's been doing when he gets here


----------



## caracara

Good morning all.

It is 74 heading for mud 80's today in Galveston. Hope central Texas gets rain.

Wishing everyone has a wonderful Wednesday.


----------



## Sean Sweeney

Morning everyone.


----------



## JMJeffries

Good morning all.  I'm at my daughter's watching the grandkidlets today.  My granddaughter is a hoot.  

Example:

This morning's conversation with my four year old granddaughter as my daughter was leaving for work. 

Me: "Have a good day, sweetheart. I'll see you tonight." 

Grandkidlet: "Don't call my mommy sweetheart. I'm your sweetheart." 

We settled on sweetie pie for her.


----------



## spotsmom

Around 32, but woke up to blue skies and definite Fall in the air.  Mid 60's today (if we're lucky).  Still haven't started up the woodstove, but I fear it's coming soon!

Hope fame and fortune do come your way today, Tom!


----------



## Margaret

Good morning, everyone!  It is still dark outside, but I think we are expected to get some more rain today.  This week flew by for me.  It is hard to believe it is already Thursday.  Enjoy yours!


----------



## Alexis-Shore

Fed up today. But good morning anyway.


----------



## Valmore Daniels

Morning


----------



## crebel

Good Morning!  Everyone have a safe and happy day.


----------



## Jeff

It's 59 in the heart of Texas. Good morning, everyone.


----------



## Leslie

Rain, rain, rain. It would be a good day to stay home with a book. Unfortunately, I have to go save lives with my stethoscope!

L


----------



## Jeff

Leslie said:


> Rain, rain, rain. It would be a good day to stay home with a book. Unfortunately, I have to go save lives with my stethoscope!


This is probably the wrong place to ask, but being politically incorrect is one of my most endearing personal traits. How do you introduce yourself to a patient? Is it "I'm Doctor Nicoll, your nurse" or "I'm Doctor Nicoll, but I'm not your doctor", or what?


----------



## Leslie

Jeff said:


> This is probably the wrong place to ask, but being politically incorrect is one of my most endearing personal traits. How do you introduce yourself to a patient? Is it "I'm Doctor Nicoll, your nurse" or "I'm Doctor Nicoll, but I'm not your doctor", or what?


Ah, did you read that article in the New York Times? http://www.nytimes.com/2011/10/02/health/policy/02docs.html?scp=3&sq=doctor%20nurse&st=cse

I usually say, "Hi, I'm Leslie, one of the nurses who works here at the clinic."

However, when I need a reservation in a very swanky restaurant, Dr. Nicoll comes in quite handy. 

L


----------



## Jeff

Leslie said:


> Ah, did you read that article in the New York Times?


Hahaha. Yes, I did. When I read it I thought of you and when you mentioned your stethoscope this morning, I thought I'd ask how you handle it.



Leslie said:


> However, when I need a reservation in a very swanky restaurant, Dr. Nicoll comes in quite handy.


I had a friend in New York whose name was Woody Allen. He could get in anywhere.


----------



## loonlover

Good morning all.  It is clear going to 79 with a lake wind advisory in effect.  We did receive a 1/4 inch of rain yesterday.

Hope everyone has a great day.


----------



## geoffthomas

Good Morning from Derwood, Maryland.
It is raining today.
We had extraordinary thunder and lightning around 5:30 this am.
Lost the cable access - includes internet (wife said it just came back).
But I had to leave for work without resolving it.

Have a great day.


----------



## Andra

Morning all.
I am glad that tomorrow is Friday - this has been a long week.


----------



## JMJeffries

Good morning, everyone.  Yesterday was a whopping 104 degrees here.  Today will be cooler, only 101.  My patio is already too hot to sit out on.  I'm having my morning tea and watching the ravens bicker.  They winter along the Santa Ana River (I live a half mile away) and I think they use my back yard as a staging area.


----------



## Alexis-Shore

It's afternoon now.

I got up late.


----------



## geoffthomas

Good Morning from Derwood, Maryland.
It is 63 with a high expected of 67.
Raining now and most of the day.

Be productive.


----------



## crebel

Good Morning!  The days are certainly getting shorter, it is almost 7 a.m. here and it is still dark!  The birds aren't even singing yet.

Everyone have a safe and happy day.  I will try to follow Geoff's instruction for the day...


----------



## Jeff

Good morning, all. It's 54 in the heart of Texas. Nothing special planned for today.


----------



## Angela

Good morning. 51 and clear blue skies.  Enjoying my coffee on the back porch testing out the wifi connection on my new tablet and watching the puppy play in the yard.


----------



## loonlover

Good morning all.  It is currently 46 degrees with a lovely fall sky.  Must spend some time outside today.

Hope everyone has a great start to the weekend.


----------



## Andra

TGIF!
It was a lovely 55 degrees this morning.  I rolled down my windows when I turned off the main road into our parking lot and ejoyed the coolness.
Have a great day!


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Good Morning All

Just love my morning commute.......


----------



## Sean Sweeney

Blah. Morning everyone. Rainy.

Nappy, I'm jealous.


----------



## telracs

morning from vegas and bye bye to vegas


----------



## JMJeffries

Good morning, all.  Beautiful, but slightly hazy day in SoCal.  A few clouds in the sky.  Temps to be in the mid-90s.  I'm sitting on my patio sipping my tea and planning my weekend.  I hope you all have a great weekend.


----------



## crebel

Good Saturday morning!  I can't believe I am awake so early on a morning I could sleep in.  It is dark, quiet, and I am enjoying my first mug of tea.

Everyone have a safe and happy day.


----------



## Leslie

After two days of rain we have blue skies this morning. Happy Saturday everyone!

L


----------



## tsilver

Good morning all.


----------



## loonlover

Good morning all.  Looks like another pretty fall day.

Intinst has to work tonight so no plans for the day.

Hope everyone is having a great weekend.


----------



## Jeff

It's 57 going toward 86 in McGregor, Texas. Good morning, everyone.


----------



## geoffthomas

Good Morning from Derwood, Maryland.
It is 53 now with 65 expected and windy most of the day.
Still and all a good day for yard cleanup.

I will try to be useful today.


----------



## Valmore Daniels

Morning


----------



## Sean Sweeney

Morning everyone. Beautiful day here in the Commonwealth. Two throwball games to cover at 1:30 and 6.


----------



## Carol (was Dara)

Good morning Kindle boards!


----------



## spotsmom

Shaping up to be another pretty day in Central Oregon.  Low fog this morning out in the pasture, and it was a real thrill to watch 2 of our horses galloping through the fog on their way back up to their barn.

"Throwball games".  I love it Sean!

Have a great day all!


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Good Morning All ! 
Have a Great Sunday !!


----------



## loonlover

Good morning all.  48 degrees going to 88 today.

OT was cancelled for Intinst yesterday about 5 minutes before he was ready to leave the house.  So we did a little yard work (cleared the leaves from the front yard for time # 1 this fall) and then spent a leisurely evening together.

Hope everyone has a great Sunday.


----------



## geoffthomas

Good Morning this sunny Sunday.
It is 53 here in Derwood but going up to 69.

Be good to one another.


----------



## Jeff

Wishing a good Sunday morning to you all. It's currently 61 here and will reach 90 later.


----------



## Leslie

Good morning from Logan Airport. I am on my way to Charlotte NC for a conference. Looking forward to having some barbecue!

L


----------



## spotsmom

Typical fall day here today.  Lots of oranges and yellows.

And, Leslie, you don't get "real" barbecue in Charlotte- you have to go at least to Raleigh and east!!!

Have a relaxing sunday, y'all.


----------



## JMJeffries

Happy Sunday all.  I'm sitting on my patio sipping my morning tea.  My cat is rolling in the dirt and my dog is chasing ravens.  I have nothing planning for today.  I may even take a nap.


----------



## Angela

A little late on the morning greetings. It is now 87 with clear blue skies in NE TX. Just finished a wonderful steak grilled by my wonderful hub by!


----------



## JMJeffries

In 90 minutes it will be midnight, making it morning.  I'm starting early for today.


----------



## Vegas_Asian

Can't sleep. Have to be up in four hours for an exam worth 25% of my grade.


----------



## Alexis-Shore

Good morning. It's much cooler than it has been here.


----------



## Margaret

Good morning, everyone! This weekend went by in a blur - sports with the grandkids and visits to my Mom. Here we are back at Monday.  I have a busy week ahead - an all day workshop tomorrow and then rehersals for our school talent show on Friday (the kids have talent, not me!) Enjoy your Mondays!


----------



## geoffthomas

Good Monday Morning from Derwood, Maryland.
It is 55 with 70 expected, cloudy this am but sunny in the pm.

Love yourself today.


----------



## tsilver

Happy Monday everyone.  Can't wait to see my show this evening, DWTS.  Just got hooked the last few months and really love it.  I hate to see anyone dumped; so I root for everyone.


----------



## Amy Corwin

Good morning!
I'm back at work after a trip to Boston for training.
It's a lovely 55 degrees here and sunny. Should warm up and be a great day for gardening after work.


----------



## Leslie

Good morning from Charlotte NC where it looks like a beautiful sunny day outside...too bad I'll be inside conferencing!

L


----------



## loonlover

Good morning all.  Pleasantly cool this morning with a chance of thunderstorms moving in by evening.

Trip to WalMart on the agenda this morning.  

Hope everyone's week is off to a good start.


----------



## Vegas_Asian

Two hours is something. To school!

Sent from my HTC Inspire via Tapatalk


----------



## Jeff

Good morning, all. It's 66 in the heart of Texas.


----------



## geoffthomas

I forgot to add that today is NogDog's Birthday.
Happy Birthday.


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Good Morning All

Noisy and gridlocked in Sacramento...ugh. After some brief business, I will cross the Sierras via Yosemite. Spending the night in Independance, CA for the last work of this trip, then home Wednesday. Yeah !!


----------



## Angela

Was 60 and clear at 5am, 67 and very cloudy at 7am. It is now 74 and sunny with a chance of thunderstorms later this evening. Still having alerts for wildfires. Hope you all have a great Monday.


----------



## Andra

It's Monday, but it's after lunchtime here.  I had a doctor's appointment this morning to do something about my allergies before we head to Las Vegas in two weeks.  The last time we were there I cam home with pneumonia (and was miserable most of the time) - so this time I am taking a proactive approach!
I hope you all have a wonderful week!


----------



## Alexis-Shore

Woke up to glorious sunshine again. October is turning out to be the summer we never had.


----------



## Valmore Daniels

Morning everyone


----------



## loonlover

Good morning all.  It is 52 degrees with light rain.  Still too dark to see the rain gauge, but we have had light rain since sometime shortly after midnight.  Highs in the lower 60s for the next few days.

Hope everyone has a great day.


----------



## Andra

It's very windy and chilly in my part of Texas this morning.  The car said it was 59 and I had to put on a sweatshirt to walk into the building from the parking lot.  I guess it's time to pull the sweatshirts out of my trunk and wash all of them 
I hope you all have a great day!


----------



## Angela

Good morning from NE Texas where it is cloudy and temps are falling. It was 56 when I first got up and thought I might have my coffee outside, now it is 53 with a wind chill of 43 (I know, I am a wimp) so I changed my mind. Had to rescue a chair from the pool because of the storms last night.

Sent from my DROID2 GLOBAL using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeff

Good morning, everyone. Quite cool in McGregor, Texas this morning. I'll be working from inside until it warms up a bit.


----------



## crebel

Good Mornning.  A brisk 40 degrees here with cloudy skies.  We have turned on the heat...sigh.

Everyone have a safe and happy day!


----------



## Angela

Jeff said:


> Good morning, everyone. Quite cool in McGregor, Texas this morning. I'll be working from inside until it warms up a bit.


Good morning Jeff. Did you guys get any rain last night? We need to plan another get together soon.


----------



## Amy Corwin

Good morning!
Better late, than never 
It's a lovely 63 degrees and I'm hard at work!


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Good Morning All

Cool, crisp and beautiful on the Sierra foothills this morning.
Last day on the road !










NapCat will be in his own hammock tonight !!


----------



## geoffthomas

Good Morning - A wonderful day!


----------



## Jeff

Angela said:


> Good morning Jeff. Did you guys get any rain last night? We need to plan another get together soon.


Good morning to you, Angela. Not a drop of rain. We may have to wait for spring to set up the northeast Texas KB get-together.


----------



## caracara

Good morning all.

It is 70 here on the Texas coast.

I updated my iPhone last night.... And already got annoyed with it.  I should have learned by now to not update unless something is wrong...

Hope everyone has a wonderful Tuesday.


----------



## Margaret

Good morning, everyone!  We have a rainy day here in the Philadelphia area, but after listening to all of you folks from Texas, I am not complaining. Napcat - thanks for the beautiful pictures.  I really enjoy them.  Enjoy your Wednesdays!


----------



## Amy Corwin

Hi from North Carolina!
Like Philly, it's raining here, but I don't mind. I've got to work and I know we need the rain.
Hope everyone is enjoying the cooler weather and getting ready for Halloween! (I love Halloween.)


----------



## Sean Sweeney

Morning everyone.... 50 degrees, overcast, expecting rain.


----------



## Angela

Good morning KB from NE Texas where it is a brisk 43 (feels like 39) with clear blue skies. Expecting a high of 69. Have a great day!

Sent from my DROID2 GLOBAL using Tapatalk


----------



## crebel

Good morning to all.  Everyone have a safe and happy day.


----------



## loonlover

Good morning.  It is 40 degrees with clear skies.  we received 3/4 inch of rain yesterday - most of it fell gently.

Hope everyone has a great day.


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Beautiful crisp (45 degrees) morning.....headed to the 80's
Good to be back in my desert.....great day for gardening and napping
Happy Day All


----------



## geoffthomas

Good Morning on a terrific Tuesday from Derwood, Maryland.
It is coolish, going to be a bit more warmish and it is raining lightly.
"They" predict more unsettled weather later.
But I got the front lawn over-seeded - danced around in the raindrops, I did (well ok I didn't dance).

Have a great day and be kind.


----------



## NapCat (retired)

geoffthomas said:


> "...Good Morning on a terrific Tuesday from Derwood, Maryland..."



But it is Weird Wednesday outside the Derwood Time Warp.....


----------



## caracara

Good morning all.

It is chilly here in Galveston, 57 with wind. Atleast the wind keeps the mosqitoes away though!

Hope everyone has a terrific Wednesday.


----------



## Jeff

Good morning from deep in the heart of Texas. A bit on the cool side today. No rain in sight.


----------



## William Peter Grasso

Can you feel winter coming? Here in Oklahoma, I sure can. My wife just decided 48 degrees is too cool to go shopping in capri jeans...time to put on long pants.

So have another cup of coffee...and good morning to you!  

WPG


----------



## Andra

It was a lovely 51 degrees this morning in Austin and the wind was NOT as gusty as yesterday.  Cooler weather helps to keep me in a better mood 
Have a wonderful Wednesday!


----------



## spotsmom

36 degrees, the sky is blue, the aspens are yellow and I'm off for a day in the mountains.

Have a great Wednesday!!


----------



## geoffthomas

NapCat said:


> But it is Weird Wednesday outside the Derwood Time Warp.....


You caught me napping.....it is indeed wonderful Wednesday even in Derwood.


----------



## GerrieFerrisFinger

Happy Wednesday. It's coolish here in south Georgia after a rainy Tuesday.


----------



## Leslie

Good afternoon from the plane where we are stuck on the ground in Charlotte, due to bad weather in Boston. Hopefully the delay won't extend past the predicted one hour. Looking forward to getting home!

L


----------



## Alexis-Shore

Good morning all.

Excited that I have finally started work on my next project.


----------



## Margaret

Good morning, everyone!  Leslie, I hope ypou made it home without too big of a delay.  We have a rainy morning in southeastern PA, but it is expected to clear as the day goes on.  Enjoy your Thursdays!


----------



## Meb Bryant

Good Morning from a chilly Texas. My rooster (Red) says get up and write something!


----------



## geoffthomas

Good Morning from Derwood, Maryland.
It is 53 with only 59 expected for a high.
Windy later - no rain today.

Let's have fun today.


----------



## Jeff

Good morning, all. It's a very chilly 39 degrees, deep in the heart of Texas.


----------



## loonlover

Good morning all.  It is 34 degrees at my back door and 32 degrees at the nearest reporting station for Weather Underground.  Beautiful calm, clear morning whatever the temperature.

I have potato soup going in the slow cooker.  Should make for a tasty lunch.

Hope everyone has a great day!


----------



## crebel

Good Morning!  Wow, Jeff, quite a turn around in temperatures for your neck of the woods!  DH had to scrape frost off the car windows this morning to head to work.  It is deceptively sunny but windy here and only 28 degrees.  We are supposed to climb all the way up to 40s this afternoon.  On the bright side, the box elder bugs are quickly becoming comatose and dying off.

Everyone have a safe and happy day.  Oh yes - GO ST LOUIS CARDINALS!!!!


----------



## Angela

Good morning! Very brisk morning in NE Texas. Even saw a few patches of frost on the early morning potty excursion with the dog and watched the last of the heat rising from the pool. Swim season is officially over. It is 37 and clear.  Expected high 69. No wind or fire alerts for today.


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Good Morning All !!

55 in the desert this morning.....no wind, quiet except for songbirds.  Headed for the gardens !!


----------



## Andra

My Wednesday went downhill quickly starting around lunchtime.  It wasn't anything in particular, things just got more difficult and my mood got kind of bleh...  Today is not starting out much better 
BUT it is nice and cool in Austin and the moon was beautiful when I was in the hot tub at 4:00am, so maybe things will turn around today.


----------



## caracara

Good morning all.

It is 70 here in Galveston, which is sounding warm compared to most.

Today should be a good day, I get to go shopping this afternoon, and should be getting Pirates 4 on DVD! YAY!

Andra I will set Tigger after you again if needed!

Hope everyone has an excellent Thursday.


----------



## JMJeffries

Good morning everyone.  It's cold and misty here in SoCal today.  We're expecting a small warm up for the weekend, but I think winter is finally arrived.  My dog is laying on my cold toes.  I think I'll unpack my sweaters now.


----------



## *DrDLN* (dr.s.dhillon)

Good morning everyone. It's lovely day with temp in 70s. And it is sunny N. CA.


----------



## Margaret

Good morning, everyone! It is dark and fifty degrees right now. We are expecting temperatures of about sixty by thsis afternoon.  We have our Fall Festival at school today - gym and field events, crafts and a talent show in the afternoon. We teachers are permitted to wear jeans and sneakers, so I am heading out feeling very comfortable.  Enjoy your Fridays!


----------



## Alexis-Shore

Groggy this morning. Haven't woken up.


----------



## loonlover

Good morning all.  It is 34 going to 67.

Chris Tomlin concert at the arena tonight.  This is the first event at the arena in 2 1/2 weeks.  Sure hoping things pick up sometime soon.  This one should be fairly easy - no alcohol.

Hope everyone has a great start to the weekend.


----------



## Jeff

Good morning from the heart of Texas. Mid 50s right now, mid 80s later. Have a good one.


----------



## 13500

Good morning! it is finally sunny today in Chicagoland after several days of crazy high winds and cold temps.
Happy Friday, everyone.


----------



## geoffthomas

Good Morning on a Fine Friday.
It is chilly in Derwood today.
When I got up to leave for work it was Oh-dark-thirty.
And it was 43 degrees outside, with an expectation of a high of 58.
But it is also expected to be sunny - nice.

So go out and have a nice day and be as nice as you feel appropriate.


----------



## Andra

I'm glad it's Friday.
I'm on the third day of this depressed mood and I am seriously tired of it.  I am planning to watch some Eddie Izzard video clips and then take a short walk at lunchtime to see if that will help.  Cara, bring on the Tigger - I think I need it.
Jeff's weather report is accurate for Austin too.


----------



## Skeeter

Good morning, everyone. I think fall has finally arrived in upstate New York. It's cool and crisp, my kind of weather. I hope you all have a great weekend. It's good to be here.


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Good Morning All

45 this morning......waiting for sunrise while having coffee next to the fireplace.

Weekend is almost here !!


----------



## GerrieFerrisFinger

41 in Jacksonville, Fla. Downright freezing to me. Only 60 this afternoon and windy, off the ocean, not a beach day.


----------



## Angela

Good morning. So glad it is Friday... means the hubby is headed north for the weekend. We are about ready to start the count down to his retirement and the end of working out of town  

Weather here today matches up with my friends, Jeff & Andra, in central TX.


----------



## caracara

Good morning all.

It is 79 here heading for 81. This is my kind of weather.

Nothing planned for the weekend, I'll see what comes up.

Hope everyone has a wonderful, boingy Friday.


----------



## Alexis-Shore

The sun is shining and I'm having a day off.


----------



## geoffthomas

Good Morning from Maryland.
The sun has yet to peep out yet here, but the sky has become less dark.
It is 45 with 59 expected.
It is supposed to be sunny this am with partly cloudy in the afternoon.
Nice day for doing stuff.


----------



## drenee

Good morning.  Sun is shining, but it's only 45.  
Been very busy the past week or so.  Next week is not going to be any better.  
Have a great Saturday 
deb


----------



## Jeff

Happy Saturday. It's 64 deep in the heart of Texas.


----------



## loonlover

Good morning.  It is 42 and sunny but there is a chance of thunderstorms moving in tonight.

The concert last night was an easy one.  It was a good thing I am allowed to read at my post since it was a little boring at times.

Hope everyone has a great Saturday.


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Good Morning

a sunny 52 in the desert.....lovely day.

Have a great weekend All !


----------



## Angela

Good day from sunny NE TX! Already 71 and a perfect top down day! Planning on spending it with my sweet hubby!

Sent from my DROID2 GLOBAL using Tapatalk


----------



## JMJeffries

Good morning everyone.  It's going to be a gorgeous day in SoCal.  Temps will be in the 80s with lots of sunshine and clear skies.  A welcome relief after a week of overcast skies and cold days.  I'm sitting on my patio with my morning tea enjoying my roses.  They were so beautiful this year.  One of my oncidium orchids is getting ready to bloom.  A friend gave it to me and when I look at it, I remember her.


----------



## spotsmom

Opened my eyes to a blazing yellow aspen tree outside the window.  Bright blue skies, but quite chilly!  Great weekend for last minute chores before it starts getting much colder on Monday.

Have a terrific weekend!


----------



## loonlover

Good morning.  It is 55 with light rain at the moment.  Temperatures will be warmer again for the next few days - up in the 80s.

Enjoy your day!


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Windows open to a brisk desert morning...Toasty fire in the fireplace...Light jazz playing...Fresh roasted coffee...Birds singing...Kittens playing......What a morning !!

Hope everyone has a great Sunday.


----------



## geoffthomas

Good Morning on a nice Sunday.
It is 48 here in Derwood.
And we expect a high of 63 today.
Pretty day today.


----------



## Jeff

Good morning, everyone. It's 64 in the heart of Texas.


----------



## Leslie

Good morning everyone,

Taking it easy this morning after a very busy week of  traveling and conferencing. It's lovely and sunny, 50 degrees right now, with a 60 predicted.

Have a great day Kindleboards Friends!

L


----------



## Richardcrasta

Good morning all of you.

80 degrees and dark. It's night here in Phnom Penh.

crazy thing to be doing, to wish you all good morning when I am getting ready to . . .

well, have a nice day!
Richard


----------



## Andra

Good Morning!
I don't know the temperature, but it feels like a sunny 70+ degrees.  
We are trying to get ready for our Las Vegas trip so I have been doing laundry like a maniac all weekend.  I think the end is in sight   I want to get as much of the packing done as possible today so I don't have to deal with it during the week.
We have some errands to run and will probably grab some lunch while we are out and then it's back to the to-do list.
Have a wonderful day!


----------



## Valmore Daniels

Morning.
There's a winter chill in the air ... brrr.


----------



## spotsmom

29 degrees this morning in God's Country, heading up into the 60's.  Blue sky, still good Fall colors.

Enjoy the last of your weekend!


----------



## JMJeffries

Going to be 90 again today.  I turned on the a/c.  The house was getting hot.  I'm a little late this morning.  Only a few minutes.  Overslept and then spent the morning trying to catch up.  My two nephews are visiting for the day and I'm excited.  Haven't seen them for a year.  They attended blizzcon here in Anaheim.  They are huge world of Warcraft players.  I love rpgs, too.


----------



## Margaret

Good morning, everyone!  Enjoy your Mondays!


----------



## Amy Corwin

Good morning!
It's the last week of October and almost Halloween!
It's a lovely 43 degrees here, sunny and promised to be a wonderful day.

Enjoy the week!


----------



## TessM

Good morning from Southampton NY. It's frickin cold here in the pine barrens. Evan and I hope you have a lovely day. We'll (rather he) will be playing while I attempt to do 5 loads of laundry and cleaning up home brewing equipment.


----------



## Leslie

It's a chilly 37 degrees here in southern Maine this morning. No more conferencing--back to my usual schedule. Have a great Monday everyone!

L


----------



## Jeff

It's 54 here in the heart of Texas. Have a good week, all.


----------



## loonlover

Good morning all.  It is 54 and foggy.  Should be a nice day after the fog clears.

Lunch out with fellow retirees today.  

Hope everyone has a lovely day.


----------



## geoffthomas

Good Morning from the Mid-Atlantic.
It is a nice day today and expectations are high that nice will continue all day.

Still tired from yesterday's yard work.
Lots of chipping/shredding.


----------



## Andra

Happy Monday!
Being at work today is much better than being at home doing laundry (guess what I did all weekend?)!
It's the beginning of a 3-day week for me since we leave for Las Vegas on Thursday.
I hope you all have a great week.


----------



## rayhensley

Mo'ning!


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Good Morning !
Early Dark-thirty in Des Moines, Iowa










Gasp, what is a desert cat doing in a place like this


----------



## Margaret

Good morning, everyone! NapCat, are you up very early or haven't you gone to bed? We have a dark and chilly morning in the Philadelphia area - sweater weather has arrived.  Enjoy your Tuesdays!


----------



## TessM

Good morning. The roosters haven't even crowed here in NY and I'm already fantasizing about a second cup of coffee


----------



## Alexis-Shore

Good morning miss, can I help you son?


----------



## Leslie

Good morning,

Another chilly fall morning here in Maine. Have a great day everyone!

L


----------



## Jeff

It's 64 going toward 86 in the heart of Texas. Good morning, everyone.


----------



## loonlover

Good morning all.  It's 45 going to 83 for us today.

Hope everyone has a great day.


----------



## spotsmom

14 degrees this morning!  Brrrr! Supposed to be a nice day in the 50's. Have a good one.


----------



## geoffthomas

Good Morning all.
It is a nice Tuesday morning in the Nation's Capital.
It was cold this morning (I was going to say chilly, but hey it WAS cold).
And it is supposed to hit 71 today.  Perhaps the last of the warm days.

so go forth and enjoy.


----------



## Margaret

Good morning, everyone! Today will probably be our last warmish day here in the Philadelphia area - we'll make it into the sixties today. It is a cold 47 right now though. There is a possibility of *Snow* flurries on Saturday. I can't say I am looking forward to that. Enjoy your Wednesdays!


----------



## Sherlock

What Margaret said, since I'm close by in central PA, although just a smidge colder at 45 degrees.  Brrr....Don't like the cold, but it's one day closer to Kindle Fire time!

Have a good one.


----------



## Edward C. Patterson

A chilly 41 degrees in Allentown PA with a promise for rain coming laer and snow to our north, although not in the Valley.

Edward C. Patterson


----------



## Jeff

It's 66, deep in the heart of Texas. Should reach the mid 80s later. Good morning, everyone.


----------



## Amy Corwin

It's 42 degrees and brisk!
But it's going to be another glorious day filled with challenges (which I don't need) at work! 

Have a wonderful day!


----------



## loonlover

Good morning.  It is 60 going to 81 with a chance of thunderstorms for today and tomorrow.

Enjoy your day!


----------



## caracara

Good morning all.

It is 75 here in Galveston, heading for the 80's.

Hope everyone has an excellent Wednesday.


----------



## Andra

Good Morning!
I am only one day away from vacation!!  I printed boarding passes this morning - somehow that makes the trip feel more real.
I am not sure if we are going to have reliable internet access, so I may be out of pocket for a while...


----------



## Angela

Good morning. 68 with another cold front headed our way later today bringing lots of wind and hopefully more rain. Happy Wednesday everyone!


----------



## spotsmom

14 degrees this morning!  Up into the 50's today.  All the pretty leaves here are pretty much dead.  

Have a terrific Wednesday!


----------



## geoffthomas

This is a nice Wednesday in the Nation's Capital.
In spite of a mostly overcast sky.

Had to start the day running early so am late posting.
But a busy day is usually a productive day.


----------



## D/W

Good morning!!!


----------



## TessM

Good morning. It's a rainy 57 degrees on the east end of Long Island. Have a lovely day.


----------



## Andra

Good morning! We are at the airport and should be boarding our plane shortly.
We picked the early flight since it only had one stop and was less expensive but I could have used a few more hours of sleep!
Have a great day.


----------



## Alexis-Shore

It's raining.


----------



## Amy Corwin

Good morning!
It's 57 degrees and slightly cloudy but the sunrise was gorgeous and it promised to be a lovely day.

Hope your week is going well!


----------



## Leslie

Good morning,

Rainy here in southern Maine this morning and 39 degrees. Brrr! The stove is on in the kitchen.

L


----------



## Jeff

It's 61 and might rain today. Good morning, everyone.


----------



## loonlover

Good morning.  It is 52 with an 80% chance of showers and thunderstorms today.  Radar shows most of the storms are staying to the north of Little Rock.

Hope everyone has a great day.


----------



## Angela

Andra said:


> Good morning! We are at the airport and should be boarding our plane shortly.
> We picked the early flight since it only had one stop and was less expensive but I could have used a few more hours of sleep!
> Have a great day.


JHave a fun and safe trip Andra!

Cloudy and 70 in NE Texas. Maybe we will get that rain we were promised yesterday. Hope you all have a very productive Thursday!


----------



## geoffthomas

Good Morning from Derwood, Maryland.
It was 56 outside with a high expected of 63.
It will pretty much be overcast with drizzle all day.

Helps maintain the water-table.


----------



## caracara

Good morning all.

It is a lovely 81 here.  We may be getting rain latter, which will make the mosquitoes happy.

Enjoy your trip Andra! I'm jealous of your vacation.

Hope everyone has a spectacular Thursday.


----------



## drenee

Good Friday morning.  36 and chilly today.  Only getting to 50.  But no rain today.  Snow in the forecast for tomorrow, but as of now we are on the edge, with the snow predicted east of us.  
deb


----------



## Ann in Arlington

Brrrrr.

It's COLD out there. . . .and there's snow in the forecast for tomorrow!

I guess summer is over.


----------



## Jeff

It's 50 and wet in the heart of Texas. Have a good morning, everyone.


----------



## loonlover

Good morning.  Rain fell most of the night leaving a bright blue sky behind this morning.  A little chilly at 44, warming up to 58.

Have a great start to the weekend.


----------



## Leslie

Good morning,

34 right now with a high of 48 today. Lots of sun and blue sky, though. And the weekend is almost here!

L


----------



## caracara

Good morning all.

Its COLD out there, 59, windy and no sun.

No plans for this weekend, and most people are going to main campus for the game...

Hope everyone has a pleasant start to the weekend!


----------



## Andra

Good morning from Las Vegas where my weather gadget says it is 48 degrees. I think maybe this Texas girl should have packed a few more long-sleeved things!
Yesterday we had an uneventful flight, took a taxi to the hotel, had breakfast and then a nap. We spent the afternoon/evening at the MGM Grand since we had tickets for Ka. It was even better than I remembered.
Today we have a backstage tour of the O set and then the show later so we will hang out around Bellagio (did I spell that correctly?)
My sense of time is all confused, but I'm on vacation -so who cares?
Hope you are having a great day!


----------



## geoffthomas

Good Morning from Derwood, MD.
It was 39 when I looked this morning - high might be 49.
It is bright right now, but it is supposed to go downhill.
I had to take one of the cars over early for semi-annual emmissions test.
And had the HVAC/plumber guy come check-out the furnace.  Good thing he did, the igniter was cracked and not working. Fixed and ready now.

Have a wonderful day.


----------



## geoffthomas

Ok it is Saturday now.
Good Morning, because all mornings are good.
It is 34 now with white stuff dropping out of the sky.
Well it is mostly sleet.
High today may hit 37.
You all know we have "nasty weather" predicted today.

Be cautious today.


----------



## loonlover

Good morning all.  It is 34 and sunny, going to 68.

Those in the areas with "nasty weather" stay safe.

Everyone have a great day!


----------



## Margaret

Good morning, everyone!  It is cold and rainy outside.  I have not seen any snow as yet, but we are supposed to get some.  All of the trees in our backyard have lost their leaves overnight.  I have a cold, so I plan to stay inside all day - I may not even change out of my PJ's.  Enjoy your Saturdays!


----------



## Ann in Arlington

10 miles south and west of Geoff and we're just getting rain.  Well, icy rain.  It is really cold.  Trying to resist turning on the house heat. . .but we have a load of wood that should do to keep the chill off for the weekend. . . if the sun comes out tomorrow as expected that will help. . . still it looks like the temperatures are down for good. . If I can hold off until November I'll be happy.


----------



## Jeff

The cold caught me by surprise. It's 34. Our tropical plants may not have survived the night.


----------



## Edward C. Patterson

31 degrees here and snowing in the Lehigh Valley, PA - They're calling for 10 inches. I'm calling for .01, but what do I know about it.  

Edward C. Patterson


----------



## Leslie

Good morning,

39 degrees here in Maine right now. They are predicting 3 to 5 inches of snow overnight which, if it occurs, will set a whole bunch of records.

L


----------



## drenee

36 and snowing.  It has been snowing for hours but there is no accumulation.  Ground is very wet.  The trees had a pretty white coating for a little while.  
Stay warm and safe, KB friends. 
deb


----------



## spotsmom

Good morning from Central Oregon.  Woke up to partly cloudy skies and 42 degrees.  Going up into the 50's today.  The leaves are brown and dropping fast, our big pasture is still a beautiful gold with the evergreens in the background.  Horses have been "bucky" in the mornings feeling good and looking sharp in the cold.

Have a great day all, and be safe those of you experiencing early winter weather.  I'm brewing up a pot of spaghetti. Mmmm.


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Wonderful to wake up in my own bed !! 
Desert Autumn...57 now, headed to 75...purrrfect Walter Weather
Flowers are blooming, cats are playing, birds are singing......and NapCat is napcatcatnappin'

Have a great weekend everyone !!


----------



## TessM

Good morning. It's 36 degrees here on Eastern LI. Lucky for us the snow occurred west of us.


----------



## geoffthomas

Good Morning from Derwood, MD.
It is 31 now with a high perhaps of 44 later.
Right now there is "frost" everywhere. And no sunshine.

It is ok though, we have power.


----------



## loonlover

Good morning all.  It is 33 and partly cloudy here.  Time to break out the down comforter as I was a little cold last night between the time the dog left the bed to greet Intinst when he came in from work and the time II came to bed.

Hope everyone has a great Sunday and those in the snowy areas are safe and stay warm.


----------



## Jeff

Good morning from deep in the heart of Texas. It's a bit chilly right now but should warm up to about 72.


----------



## Leslie

Good morning,

Our early season snowstorm knocked out the Internet for a few hours, but now I am back on line. We got a few inches, enough to shovel, but it's already starting to melt.

L


----------



## Jane917

A beautiful Fall day in the PNW. Good luck to my eastern friends who are getting an early winter.


----------



## spotsmom

47 degrees and sunny skies here.  Going to take advantage of the decent weather and haul the Goofball dog up to town to meet with a couple of other Goldens for a de-bouncing session.

Have a great day.  That wet snow stuff sounds dreadful.


----------



## Valmore Daniels

Good morning one and all!


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Good Morning All

Slept in, so it is 68 already....headed for upper 70's....not a snow-shovel in sight !!

Have a great day all


----------



## Margaret

Good morning and Happy Halloween! The school Book Fair starts today so I need to get in early.  Enjoy your Mondays!


----------



## Amy Corwin

Good morning!
I hope everyone in the northeast is doing okay--that winter storm looked like it really beat up on them.

We've got 43 degrees here in North Carolina and although it's overcast, we're looking fine. Gorgeous fall weather and great for gardening. 

Best wishes for the week ahead.


----------



## Leslie

It's 27 degrees right now and it looks and feels like winter. But tomorrow it's supposed to be up to 50! Go figure.

Snowstorm-wise, we got off easy here in Maine. Just a few inches. Down in Windsor Locks, CT and parts of Mass. they had almost 3 feet. Yikes!

L


----------



## Jeff

Good morning, all. A little on the cool side this morning. Happy Halloween.


----------



## Nancy Beck

Morning, everybody. (Not so "good," for a reason.  Sorry to come off so grumpy!)

Sun is out, it's freakin' cold, and the chunks 'o tree that came down in the backyard are still there. And who knows if insurance will pay for any part of the clean up?

Amazing that this disaster in the backyard is only from one tree, what used to be a beautiful silver maple. Don't know if we'll be able to save it. You can check it out on FB, here:

http://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=a.2552245966910.146156.1276737302&type=1&l=286aee3fd3


----------



## loonlover

Good morning.  It is 38 and clear going to 70.

Happy Halloween!


----------



## caracara

Happy Halloween all!

It is 60, heading for mid 70's.

Human vs. Zombies started today on campus. It starts with one unmarked "zombie" who tags people, then starting tomorrow the "humans" will get to shoot the "zombies" with nerf guns. I'm not playing, but I'm guessing this will be entertaining.

Enjoy y'alls Halloweens!


----------



## drenee

Good morning.  Sun trying to peek out.  Still chilly out this morning.  Which is to be expected since it's fall.  
Have a great Monday, KB friends.
deb


----------



## JMJeffries

To all those ghostie and ghoulies and long leggity beasties out there.  Happy Halloween from SoCal.  It's going to be a beautiful day here.  I'm amping up for the Halloween rampage through my neighborhood.  Have lots of Smarties on hand.


----------



## NapCat (retired)

*Happy Halloween All*


----------



## geoffthomas

Good Morning on Halloween Monday from Derwood, Maryland.
It was 33 this morning but with a promise of 53 for a high.

I had to go to an alternate client site this morning and meet with some of our people. Then back to regular site. And now I need to leave early to get home to help with Halloween candy dispersal.


----------



## TessM

Not only is it a good morning, it's a GREAT morning. Evan, my 6 month old, slept until 6 am and it's a balmy 45 degrees out.


----------



## Alexis-Shore

The sun is shining, and it feels like a delicious autumn day already.


----------



## Amy Corwin

It's 43 degrees and another beautiful day in North Carolina.
And it's the start of National Novel Writing Month--I'm anxious to get started but have to wait until I finish my paying job.


----------



## Valmore Daniels

Morning


----------



## tsilver

Good morning fellow Kindleboardians


----------



## Jeff

It's currently a cool 54 in the heart of Texas. It'll be warming up to near 80 soon. Good morning.


----------



## Leslie

Good morning,

A cool start (30 degrees) but they are predicting sun and mild temps for later today.

Have a great day everyone!

L


----------



## loonlover

Good morning.  Chilly this morning but warming up to a nice 74 later with a beautiful blue sky.


----------



## rmbooks

Good morning from the southwest desert!  it's going to be 80 degrees today....might break out the sweaters


----------



## D/W

Good morning to all!


----------



## geoffthomas

Good Morning from Derwood, MD on a terrific Tuesday.
It was 36 when I got up this morning and we are expecting it to rise to 56.

so hi ho, hi ho - off to work I went.


----------



## caracara

Good morning all.

It is 66 here in Galveston, heading for 77.  I'm still wearing my flip flops!

I think a nap is needed, sugar high last night!! 

Hope everyone has an excellent Tuesday.


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Good Morning All

Cool and breezy in the desert today.  Great for Kindling next to the fireplace.

Have a great day !!


----------



## Valmore Daniels

Morning


----------



## Amy Corwin

Good morning!
It's another bright and cheerful morning, even if it is a surprising 36 degrees here in North Carolina!

Hope everyone is doing well and their weeks are going well.


----------



## Jeff

Good morning, everyone. It looks like a nice day in store for the heart of Texas. 61 now and 81 later.


----------



## Leslie

Another chilly 30 degree morning but lots of sun with a high of 50 predicted. Happy hump day everyone!

L


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Good Morning !

40 degrees and windy in the desert this morning......headed to town for the all important "Cat Food Run".

Have a great day


----------



## loonlover

Good morning all.  Another nice day in store with overnight storms predicted.

Later posting as I made banana-blueberry bread first thing this morning.

Hope all have a great day!


----------



## geoffthomas

Good Morning all.
It is a wonderful Wednesday.
And a delightful day indeed in Maryland.

I wish you all good things today.


----------



## D/W

Have a great day!


----------



## drenee

I completely missed the morning today.  Another day of testing at the hospital.  
It's in the mid 50s currently, sunny and very pleasant.  
Have a great Wednesday, what's left of it, KB friends.
deb


----------



## loonlover

Good morning all.  It is very windy this morning - the porch light with the motion detector is staying on constantly.  44 degrees going to 56 with partly cloudy skies.

Trade show/job fair at the arena today.  I get the privilege of being there at 6:30 AM so I can start letting vendors in at 7:00.  At least it is not supposed to rain.

Hope everyone has a great day.


----------



## Alexis-Shore

Morning. I'm off out to meet my friend at the mall.


----------



## Amy Corwin

Good morning!
It's 34 degrees but will definitely get up into the 50's today 

And it's almost the weekend, so how can things be bad?


----------



## Leslie

Good morning,

See yesterday's report. Same for today. Have a great Thursday everyone!

L


----------



## Jeff

It's currently 41 in the heart of Texas. My K-3's battery's gone bad so I'm in a foul mood - but good morning anyway.


----------



## Angela

Jeff said:


> It's currently 41 in the heart of Texas. My K-3's battery's gone bad so I'm in a foul mood - but good morning anyway.


How awful Jeff. Hope you can get it sorted out.

It is 42 and clear skies in my little corner of NE Texas. Have a great day KB family!


----------



## geoffthomas

Good Morning on a nice Thursday in MD.
One of my team needed to work all-night so I made sure to come in early to show support.  

Lots going on - be sure to smell whatever flower you find.


----------



## NapCat (retired)

geoffthomas said:


> "...be sure to smell whatever flower you find..."


What a great thought for the day !! Thanks Geoff !!


----------



## Amy Corwin

A lovely day--it's 61 degrees and looks like it will be fantastic when I get off work. Hoping to do an hour or so of gardening this evening and then some writing.

In the meantime, work, work, work.


----------



## drenee

Good Friday morning.  It's currently 47 and the wind is blowing more leaves to the ground.  
Beautiful fall weather.  
Safe travels to KB members going to Union Station today.  Pictures please.
deb


----------



## telracs

greetings from somewhere in new jersey....


----------



## Jeff

Good morning, everyone. It's 27 and won't get much above 60 today in the heart of Texas. Echoing what Deb said about the DC meetup.


----------



## loonlover

Good morning all.  43 going to 63 today with partly cloudy skies.

Everyone have a great day.


----------



## 13500

Good morning. It is a bit chilly (35) in Chicagoland, but should prove to be lovely day, 55 and sunny. 

Happy Friday!


----------



## geoffthomas

Good Morning from Derwood, Maryland.
And Crystal City (where I work and currently am).
And the Nation's Capital (where I pass through going from home to work).
It is a nice day again (for November).
And I may be able to make the DC meet.

Oh yeah- Happy Birthday Gertie Kindle (aka Margaret Lake).


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Good Morning All
Way Windy here today !!


----------



## JMJeffries

Good morning everyone.  I've missed your morning greetings this week.  Just busier than normal.  Woke up to rain this morning and temps in the low 50s.  The snow level is going to be down to 4000 feet which means there should be snow on the mountain behind my house.  Can't tell yet because of the clouds covering it.  The sun should be coming out soon and then another storm system will move in tomorrow night.  Winter has arrived for SoCal.  

Don't forget this weekend is turn the clocks back weekend.  The older I get the harder it is to adjust to the time change.  Especially my dogs.  They get fed at 7:30 am and 4:30 pm.  But with the time change, they start bugging me at 3:30.  Sometimes this goes on for weeks.  My darlings are definitely creatures of habit.  And they tell time better than I do.


----------



## TessM

Good morning from LI NY. It's 37 degrees here


----------



## Margaret

Good morning, everyone!  I finally have a chance tocheck in - this past week has been crazy with the school book fair going on. Today I get a break, before our "family day" tomorrow. It will be nice to get back to regular classes on Monday.  I hope the Washington meet-up went well.  Enjoy your Saturdays.


----------



## Leslie

Good morning,

Lots of sun and chilly this morning. I am off to the dog groomer and then errands. Have a great Saturday everyone!

L


----------



## geoffthomas

Good Morning from Maryland.
The DC meet was a very good time.
It was great to have THC visit with us.
And we always enjoy Scarlet coming by.

There must be some more KB members that might make one of these.

Oh it is 34 now and 51 is expected.
sunny.


----------



## Valmore Daniels

Good Morning


----------



## loonlover

Good morning all.  Cool and cloudy this morning. 

I've already checked out the pictures from the DC meet.  Looks like everyone had a good time.

Have a great Saturday!


----------



## NapCat (retired)

27 degrees this morning....brrrr

The Shopping Cats are dragging me to the Craft Show in Las Vegas for Christmas shopping....


----------



## Jeff

Good morning, everyone. It's cold in the heart of Texas. 

Seeing pictures of some of my best KB friends (at the DC Meet) was a nice way to start the day.


----------



## telracs

morning from the washington court hotel.  sounds like i should have brought gloves.


----------



## drenee

Good morning.  Sunny and chilly out today.  Supposed to get to the low 50s.  
Dear fiance got some bad news while at work this morning.  A friend of his passed away yesterday.
Thank goodness we went to Houston last month to visit.  DF had not seen him and many of his other friends for ten years.  I feel so bad for DF.  He's at work and cannot leave.  He has one of those essential jobs.
Don't ever pass up an opportunity to tell your friends how much they mean to you.
deb


----------



## JMJeffries

Good morning all.  Woke up to a beautiful sunny, crisp and clear morning.  Plan to be outside cleaning up before the next rain storm hits tonight.  The Santa Ana winds dumped a ton of debris in my pool and I need to clean it out before it clogs the filter.  When my late hubby and I first moved here, we had no idea the winds could be so fierce until a gust broke the kitchen window and shoved a 200 pound metal container 30 feet across the patio and into the fence.  I know its just wind, but I find the windstorms a just a tiny bit scarey.  

Wishing you all a pleasant weekend.


----------



## spotsmom

25 degrees this morning and snowing lightly.  First white on the ground of the season!

Hope everyone has a warm and terrific Saturday!


----------



## TessM

morning. I can't quite say its a good morning as its 3 am and my son's been awake for the past half hour. The end of daylight savings really stinks if you to an infant.


----------



## geoffthomas

Good Morning from Derwood, Maryland.
It is 33 and we expect a high of 54 and sunny.

Happy Birthday to our special one, Andra.

It is good to be the early bird.


----------



## loonlover

Good morning.  Cloudy again this morning and 54 degrees.

Happy Birthday, Andra.

Hope everyone has a great Sunday.


----------



## Michael R. Hicks

Greetings! Cold here near Annapolis, MD. Going to be heading up to Pittsburgh later for the Steelers-Ravens game... 

Hope y'all have a good one!


----------



## drenee

Good morning.  Another sunny morning.  38 degrees currently with a high of 61 expected.  Nice day for a walk.  

Happy Birthday to our wonderful Andra.  I hope you have a fantastic day.
deb


----------



## Jeff

It's warm with rain predicted in the heart of Texas. Happy birthday, Neighbor.


----------



## Valmore Daniels

Morning everyone


----------



## spotsmom

29 this morning in Central Oregon with a dusting of snow.  Not the 4-6" that was predicted   Low 40's later today.  Just a nice day to be Kindlelized.


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Good Morning !

Rain in the Valley, Snow in the Mountains. NapCat curled up next to the fireplace !!

Have a restful Sunday all !


----------



## Leslie

Good morning,

We were up and out early with Monday for Wag It Games which was fun. Now home for a nice Sunday lunch with Lance and Jocelyn. Have a great Sunday everyone!

L


----------



## Leslie

Good morning,

Very chilly and bright this Monday morning. Have a great day everyone!

L


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

We had fog this morning!  Good morning everyone from now not-so-foggy northern Virginia!

Betsy


----------



## Valmore Daniels

Morning


----------



## loonlover

Good morning.  60 degrees and mostly cloudy this morning.

Six month post-cataract surgery check-up this morning.  I don't anticipate any issues.

Hope everyone has a great Monday!


----------



## Jeff

How nice to see Betsy back in this thread.

Good morning, all. It's currently 70 in the heart of Texas and isn't supposed to get much warmer all day.


----------



## Amy Corwin

Good morning--it's a glorious day and 54 degrees here in North Carolina.
Looking forward to a short work week and time to work on my next mystery....


----------



## 13500

Good morning!


----------



## drenee

Good morning.  Another bright sunny day.  
More doctor visits.  Yuck.  
Have a great Monday, KB friends. 
deb


----------



## geoffthomas

Good Morning from Derwood, Maryland.
On this Marvelous Monday it is 34 with a high expected of 61 and sunny.
A good weekend (hope yours was too).
Looking forward to all the good I can try to do this week.


----------



## Andra

Wow! I missed an entire week!!
It's a pleasant day in Austin and it looks like we might get some rain - but the kind that just gets the cars dirty.
Thank you geoffthomas, loonlover, deb and Jeff - I had a great weekend and a wonderful birthday.  I can't remember the last time that I was awake at midnight when my birthday started and also awake at midnight when it ended 
DH booked a spa day for me on Saturday at the Four Seasons in Houston - a massage, a facial, a pedicure and a manicure.  It was all great, but I especially liked the facial - first time I'd had one.
Have a wonderful week my friends.


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Good Morning

A nippy 37 in the desert this morning, headed towards the 50s.  Good Day for outdoor work.

Hope this Monday is the start of a short week for most of you...


----------



## Margaret

Good morning, everyone!  We have a chilly start to the day here outside of Philadelphia, but it should be sunny and up around seventy degrees by this afternoon. Deb, I hope your tests come out well.  Enjoy your Tuesdays!


----------



## Leslie

Good morning,

Not as cool as yesterday...a balmy 41 right now! Don't forget to vote, everyone!

L


----------



## Amy Corwin

It's 48 degrees and sunny here in North Carolina.
Looking forward to a new day!


----------



## Jeff

It's 72 in the heart of Texas. Hope everyone has a terrific day.


----------



## Valmore Daniels

Morning


----------



## loonlover

Good morning.  It is 62 going to 74 with a 70% chance of precipitation.  Temperatures will be lower starting tomorrow.

Hope everyone has a great day.


----------



## Andra

Good Morning!
It's 72 here in Austin too.  We still have some clouds and rain in the forecast.  I left my umbrella in the car so if it does rain, I'll just get wet. (Can you tell I'm really worried about that possibility??)
I hope your week gets better each day!


----------



## 13500

Dark and rainy today in Chicagoland. 

Have a good day, all.


----------



## geoffthomas

Good Morning all.


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Good Morning All

32 headed for the 50s today


----------



## Margaret

Good morning, everyone!  Our weather here in southeastern PA looks to be a carbon copy of yesterday - chilly morning with a warm and sunny afternoon.  I can't complain about that.  Our computer system was down in school yesterday. That made it very interesting in the library.  I now have piles of books to be checked in and put away, and lists of books that students have checked out. I am hoping that the problem has been straightened out by today.  Enjoy your Wednesdays!


----------



## Valmore Daniels

Morning


----------



## Amy Corwin

Good Morning!
And may the bluebird of happiness poop in your oatie-ohs. LOL
It's a bright and cheerful 48 degrees and the bluebirds are sitting on our telephone wires just waiting for someone with a bowl of cereal to stroll by.


----------



## loonlover

Good morning.  It is 47 and partly cloudy.  Thunderstorms rumbled through last night and it looks like the rain gauge is showing close to an inch of rain.

Hope everyone has a great day.


----------



## Jeff

Good morning, everyone. It's 43 in the heart of Texas.


----------



## Leslie

And it's 43 in southern Maine, too! Have a great Wednesday everyone!

L


----------



## 13500

It's not 43 in Chicagoland, but 50 ish, which will be the high and falling temps throughout the day. The sun just managed to peak out for a second as I type...a small moment of lovely in a forecasted cold, wet and crappy day.


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Beautiful Morning here....headed out to do a little off-roading.

Have a good day all !


----------



## geoffthomas

It's a wonderful day in the neighborhood.

Let's all be good neighbors today.


----------



## Andra

It was lovely and cold here this morning - I even had to get my hat and coat (about 43 degrees).  I need to get the boxes away from the fireplace so I can have a fire the next time it gets cold 
It's still morning here but I have been working on weird BlackBerry stuff since I walked in the door.  I am on hold with Research in Motion right now because this problem doesn't make sense to them either.
It's almost the weekend!


----------



## JMJeffries

Good morning everyone.  It's beautiful here in SoCal.  Temps will be in the mid-70s.  I'm watching my grandkidlets this morning sitting on my daughter's patio watching two doves on the edge of the roof eying the apples on her apple tree.  More rain forecast for Friday.


----------



## Margaret

Good morning, everyone - enjoy your Thursdays!


----------



## loonlover

Good morning.  Chilly at 34 this morning.

Hope everyone has a great Thursday!


----------



## Amy Corwin

It's 48 here in NC and I'm looking forward to a long holiday weekend!
It's supposed to be gorgeous, too. I might even take the Kayak out.


----------



## Valmore Daniels

Good Morning


----------



## Jeff

Good morning, everyone. It's 36 deep in the heart of Texas.


----------



## Leslie

Good morning, 

Warm and rainy today. 56 degrees right now. Happy Thursday, KB friends!

L


----------



## 13500

Good morning, KBers.


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Good Morning All


----------



## geoffthomas

Good Morning from Maryland.
Enjoy your Thursday.
It is the last workday of the week for me - tomorrow is Veteran's Day.


----------



## spotsmom

Set to be a beautiful day in central Oregon. One of our 300 days of sunshine with the temp in the mid 50's.

Have a great day wherever you are!


----------



## caracara

Good morning all.

It is 61 here in Galveston, and windy.

I was woken up at 3am this morning by the fire alarm going off. Apparently a breaker had set it off somehow, and it took them 45 min to shut it off. Annoying.

Hope everyone has a pleasant Thursday.


----------



## Andra

Well, I missed the morning again...
But it was cold and I needed a jacket and hat to walk in from the parking lot.  And it's supposed to get colder tonight and I have a holiday tomorrow so I can stay under the covers if I want...
Except that DH has requested that I make sure he gets up for a conference call before 7AM...
Thank you to all of our soldiers and veterans.
Have a great weekend.


----------



## Margaret

Good morning, everyone!  It is a chilly 41 degrees in Philadelphia and not expected to get too much warmer as the day goes on. Thank you, to all who have served or are serving in the armed forces. Your sacrifices are appreciated. Enjoy your Fridays!


----------



## loonlover

Good morning.  It is 32 degrees this morning, but should warm to a pleasant 67 with clear skies.  Another day to enjoy Mother Nature's autumn show.

I second Margaret's thank you to our active and veteran armed forces.

Hope everyone has a great day.


----------



## Jeff

Happy Veterans' Day morning.


----------



## 13500

Thank you to all of the vets out there on this lovely day in Chicagoland. It is a little chilly right now (30), but will get up to about 49 today. Not bad for November. 

Happy Friday!


----------



## Leslie

Good morning and happy Veteran's Day...remembering all those who have served over the years.


----------



## Valmore Daniels

Morning.


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Good Morning and Thank You to all our Veterans out there !!


----------



## caracara

Good morning all.

It is currently 61 here in Galveston.

Thanks to all those that have served this country.

Despite it being Veteran's day I still have class, eventually I will get a holiday.... I think.

And it's the end of an Era today, the last Harry Potter movie is now out on dvd, having grown up with HP it is rather sad to see it come to an end. I will forever remain a fan.

Hope everyone has a magical day, it is 11/11/11 after all.


----------



## spotsmom

19 here this morning with blue skies. Heading to mid 50's.  Thank you, veterans!!


----------



## geoffthomas

Good Morning from Derwood, MD.
It is 39 and will go up to 49.
Breezy today, but sunny.
drizzled yesterday.

Say something nice to a veteran today.


----------



## loonlover

Good Saturday morning.  Chilly and cloudy this morning with a lake wind advisory in effect from 8AM to 6PM.  Not a problem for me, I don't plan on being on a lake today.

Hope everyone is having a good sleep in this morning and a good weekend.


----------



## Jeff

Good morning from deep in the heart of Texas. It's currently 57. The expected high today is 76.


----------



## Leslie

Good morning,

41 and partly sunny here in southern Maine today. Have a great Saturday!

L


----------



## geoffthomas

Good Morning from Derwood, Maryland.
It is 44 with 58 expected and sunny.

What a nice day to spend with my lovely wife.


----------



## crebel

For some reason I have gotten out of the habit of posting in this thread even though I still read it every day.

Good Morning!  My weatherbug says the Ottumwa, Iowa forecast is exactly the same as Derwood, Maryland.  Currently 44 degrees on its way to 58 and sunny.

Our 21-month old GS will be spending the day and night with us.  Thank goodness for the 58 and sunny, we will be able to run his energizer bunny self around the yard this afternoon!

Everyone have a safe and happy day.


----------



## JMJeffries

Good morning.  It's cold, gloomy and wet today in SoCal.  Am planning on lighting the fireplace and sitting in front of it for most of the day in my favorite chair and my brand new iPad.


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Good Morning
Cool and Cloudy in the desert this morning....


----------



## drenee

Good Sunday morning.  It is currently 53 and headed to the mid 60s today.  
All tests last week came out negative, which is good.  But I'm a bit tired of playing stump the doctor.  
Have a wonderful Sunday, KB friends.
deb


----------



## Leslie

Good morning,

Sunny and a crisp 40 degrees this morning. I lounged in bed and read the Sunday NY Times on my Kindle this morning. A nice way to start the day!

L


----------



## loonlover

Good morning all.  A pleasant 61 this morning with a 10% chance of thunderstorms today.  That percentage will increase overnight.

I didn't make myself do the grocery shopping yesterday so will be heading there shortly.

Hope everyone enjoys their Sunday.


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Good Morning All

Driving across Death and Panamint Valleys, to the Owens Valley along the foothills of the Sierras......beautiful weather.....should be a great day.

Hope all are having a restful Sunday


----------



## D/W

Good morning!  I hope you all have an enjoyable Sunday.


----------



## geoffthomas

Good Morning from Derwood, Maryland.
It is 53 with a high expected of 60 and sunny again.
A nice day to complete something.

Deb - hope they find an answer soon.  But in the meantime, at least it is not any of the things they have tested for.
(((hugs)))


----------



## Jeff

Good morning, everyone. It's 75 in the heart of Texas. 

I've finished mowing the lawn. I was going to do it this afternoon, but the revised high temperature forecast is for 85.


----------



## spotsmom

Brrrr...!!  Nasty wind today and blowing cold.  Blue sky, but lots of grey/black to the west.  Bringing snow to the Cascades, I bet.

Have a great day!


----------



## Margaret

Good morning, everyone!  Our weather around Philadelphia has gotten warmer once again - it should be in the high sixties by this afternoon.  We may see some rain today though.  Enjoy your Mondays!


----------



## Steve Vernon

Gray and blustery here in Halifax. I am just getting ready to head for the gym - first time there in about three weeks. Hope my body remembers how...


----------



## Amy Corwin

It's a lovely morning here in North Carolina.
50 degrees and the sun is peeping through the trees.
We even have a bit of fall color. I see lots of gold in the woods behind the house!


----------



## Valmore Daniels

Happy Monday


----------



## loonlover

Good morning.  It is 67 going to a high of 75 today.  Breezy today with a possibility of rain.

Hope everyone has a great day.


----------



## Jeff

It's 72 in the heart of Texas. Should reach the low 80s. Good morning, everyone.


----------



## Leslie

Lovely day here in Maine. 52 right now, high of 61 is predicted. Have a great Monday everyone!

L


----------



## drenee

Good Monday morning.  Rainy day to start off the week.  But it's not cold.  56.  
deb


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Desert Rat in the mountains.....what a shame to waste such a beautiful morning working......sigh
Should have a nice drive home later in the day.

Happy Monday, All


----------



## Buttercup

Good morning ... strangely it's pretty warm here this morning, 54 degrees ... especially considering that 1) it's only 0630 and 2) the high is only supposed to be 58.

Still dark here but the sky is starting to lighten up a bit.  My bed and pillow are calling my name   Wish I could return to them.


----------



## Andra

I'm not sure I can post anything perky and cheerful today.  DH was sick over the weekend with a cold or something and I started feeling bad yesterday.  But here I am at work trying to trick myself into feeling better...
I did get the email about my Touch (for my mom) shipping early so that was cool.
Have a great week.


----------



## 13500

^^Hope you and your family feel better, Andra.^^

Good Monday morning, all.  

P.S. NapCat: gorgeous photo!


----------



## crebel

Good Morning!  Cooler and cloudy here, but no precipitation expected.

Everyone have a safe and happy day.


----------



## caracara

Good morning all.

It is 75 here in Galveston.

One exam done this morning, still have two more later this week... Darn.

Hope everyone has a spectacular Monday.


----------



## geoffthomas

Good Morning from Maryland.
Expecting a high of 67 today.

Have an exciting Monday.


----------



## JMJeffries

Good morning everyone.  Here in Southern California the sky is blue without one cloud at the moment.  It's going to be a lovely day.  Have a long 'to do' list starting with the post office, bank and Target. Getting ready for the crowd coming for Thanksgiving.


----------



## Margaret

Good morning, everyone!  We are expecting a warmish (60's), rainy day around Philadelphia. Feel better, Andra! I loved the picture, Nap Cap. Enjoy your Tuesdays!


----------



## geoffthomas

Good Morning from Derwood, Maryland.
It is a nice 61 with 64 expected as a high.
Gonna be kinda cloudy and maybe some rain.

Let's make the most of it.


----------



## Amy Corwin

It's 59 degrees here and another gorgeous fall day in North Carolina.


----------



## Leslie

Good morning,

Mild here here in southern Maine, but cloudy. We had pouring rain overnight. Have a great Kindle Fire day, everyone!

L


----------



## CaitLondon

Good Morning!
Overcast in SW MO today, rains, etc. As long as it doesn't T-storm, cutting off my Internet, I'm okay. We had such a dry summer that rain is welcome forevermore. 

Well, this spring we had flooding, so I better take back the welcome-rain bit.


----------



## Jeff

Good morning, everyone. It's 68, deep in the heart of Texas.


----------



## Andra

Good Morning everyone.  Weather today is 70-ish with 80% chance of rain.  We may actually get something this time - it's very muggy outside.
Thanks for the get better thougts.  Dh and I are both a little better.  I am still stuffy, but I know how to deal with that.  He lost his voice yesterday because he had 4 conference calls.  Luckily he doesn't have any today so he can rest it up.
We have both a Fire and a Touch on the UPS truck for today.  The Fire is for DH and hopefully the Touch is for my mom.  I've been trying to get her a Kindle for the past 3 years, but I think she's scared of them.  The Touch doesn't have too many buttons and she only has to turn on the wireless for the 3G to connect so maybe this will work.  My dad has retired and they don't have a lot of space for books in the farmhouse so it's practical too


----------



## loonlover

Good morning all.  It has been raining heavily for a few hours and there is an inch or so of water standing in most of the back yard.  It is too gloomy to be able to read the rain gauge from the back door and it is still raining too hard for me to be willing to wade out to it.  Hopefully the heavy rain is gone before I go to work at 4 today.  

Hope everyone has a good Tuesday.


----------



## caracara

Good morning all.

It is 75 here in Galveston, heading for 79.  A bright sunny day.

Nothing special going on here today.  All I'm going to be doing is keeping my eye on KB for deliveries of Fire and Touches!

Hope everyone has a lovely Tuesday, and that all the delivery people make speedy deliveries!


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Good Morning

Cool Sunny morning here.....Good Day for Cat Herding


----------



## crebel

Sneaking in with 11 minutes to spare to say good morning from Iowa!


----------



## drenee

I missed morning completely.  I have been up since 5, but busy doing other things, namely a new word game Leslie posted about.  I should be working harder on transcripts. 
More rainy weather for us today.  
Can't wait to read all the excited Fire and Touch posts throughout the day.
deb


----------



## TessM

It's raining here and I've been awake since 5 am for no reason BUT it's going to be a good morning since it's Kindle Fire delivery day.


----------



## Margaret

Good morning, everyone!  We are expecting a rainy day in the Philadelphia area, although it has not started yet. Maybe I will be lucky and get into school before it comes down (the rain, not the school.)  Enjoy your Wednesdays!


----------



## Amy Corwin

Good morning from North Carolina!
It's already 70 and slightly overcast, but looks like it will be a fine day.
I'm sorry to report that most of the fall leaves have fallen--I sure enjoyed their color, though!


----------



## Valmore Daniels

Good Morning


----------



## Leslie

Good morning,

After a couple of mild days, we're back to chilly weather.

Today has to be a better day than yesterday. PC Rescue Mike is coming to fix my network and wireless in the office and my Kindle Fire will be delivered--the UPS guy didn't leave it with the beauty shop next to my office yesterday.   But today I'll be in the office and waiting for him.

Have a good Wednesday everyone!

L


----------



## drenee

Rainy.  
Lots to do today.
Happy Wednesday.
deb


----------



## Jeff

Good morning, everyone. Should be a beautiful day in the heart of Texas.


----------



## loonlover

Good morning.  Another gloomy day so far with a temp of 57 going to a high of 58 for the day.  We received over 6.5 inches of rain yesterday.  Next chance of precipitation is Saturday.

Enjoy your Wednesday!


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Good Morning All

Sunny and headed for the 60s today.


----------



## Andra

Good Morning!
I am a little late today since I have been playing with my Fire.  I didn't expect one so I didn't plan accessories or anything...
We had rain yesterday and it's a beautiful day outside today.  This is why I live in Texas!
Have a great day!


----------



## caracara

Good morning all.

It is a beautiful day to be playing with Fire.

Hope everyone has an amazing day!


----------



## kadac00

caracara said:


> Good morning all.
> 
> It is a beautiful day to be playing with Fire.
> 
> Hope everyone has an amazing day!


Morning. Ditto.

What happens when you rub two kindle fires together?

Sent from my Kindle Fire using Tapatalk


----------



## crebel

Only four minutes to spare to say Good Morning from Iowa!  It is only 39 degrees at 11:56 and that is supposed to be our high for the day.

Everyone have a safe and happy day.


----------



## geoffthomas

Good Afternoon.
It was chilly and raining this am.
Busy day too.
Later.


----------



## JMJeffries

Good morning all from SoCal.  I'm at my daughter's today watching the grandkidlets.  Kathryn and I are playing with my little ponies. She has more ponies than I do.  I keep trying to steal one to even up the odds, but she has eyes like an eagle.  Can't put anything past her.  In two weeks, she will be four years old and purchased all the Shirley Temple movies for her.  I'm looking forward to introducing her to them.  My father-in-law used to be Shirley Temple's babysitter.


----------



## drenee

That is so interesting, to be able to tell your granddaughter that story and give her the movies - awesome!  
deb


----------



## loonlover

Good morning all.  It is a beautiful clear morning with a temp of 34.  Not all trees have lost their leaves, but the ground is pretty much completely carpeted with very wet leaves.

I'm working tonight guarding the Razorback's practice for their game at the arena tomorrow night.  They only play one game in Little Rock anymore so it is very well attended.  Tonight should be easy; tomorrow night I'll be busy.

Hope everyone has a great day.


----------



## Jeff

Good morning from deep in the heart of Texas where it's only 37 degrees.


----------



## Amy Corwin

It's raining and 70 degrees here in North Carolina, but I have hopes that we will get back to nicer weather by this afternoon.

Already looking forward to the weekend.


----------



## kadac00

Good morning all!

Sunny and 45 degrees in central Texas.

Another day of kindle fire goodness!


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Another beautiful day in the desert...


----------



## geoffthomas

Good Morning from Derwood, Maryland - suburb of Wash, DC.
It was 47 when I got up to leave this am, 45 now going to a high of 43.
Seems to be a cold front coming through.
but I have my Fire to keep me warm.

Just sayin.....


----------



## crebel

Good Morning!  It is sunny but only 27 degrees here this a.m.  I have a lucky "relax and read" day scheduled for the rest of the day.

Everyone have a safe and happy day.


----------



## caracara

Good morning all.

It is a chilly 57 out there, so I came back to my room to grab a jacket, and put on flipflops! Hehe

I completed my last lab this morning, for this semester. Yay.

Wishing everyone a warm and pleasant Thursday.


----------



## spotsmom

37 degrees here in Central Oregon this morning.  Sunny as of the moment, but nasty clouds east of here over the Cascades.  Wish I had a relax and read day ahead of me!

Hope you all have a great day!


----------



## Andra

Happy Thursday!!
It's cold and sunny here in Austin this morning.  I think it was 48 when I got out of the car.  I really love having heated seats in my car for the drive across town 
The good news of the day is that I dug my jeans out of the closet this morning and they actually fit!  I was worried about trying them on so I've been wearing cropped pants and skirts for a while.
It's almost the weekend - yay!!!


----------



## drenee

48 and using heated seats, that's funny.  I know it's all relative.  48 is chilly for you all.  It was 34 when I got in my car this morning and I used my heated seat until the heater got warm.  It has been spitting snow on and off today.  
Hope everyone had a great day.
deb


----------



## Andra

deb, I even use my heated seats in the summer with the AC blowing full blast 
hmmm, yet another confirmation that I am definitely weird!


----------



## Amy Corwin

It's 32 degrees out there and I'm getting ready to go to work.
It's dark, too. Spooky.


----------



## Margaret

Good morning, everyone!  It is 35 degrees outside and just starting to get light.  The last few days have been fairly gloomy weatherwise in our area, so it will be nice to see some sun, even if the temperatures are on the chilly side. One more day of work and then I am looking forward to a good weekend - Trans- Siberean Orchestra on Saturday and King and I on Sunday. Enjoy your Fridays!


----------



## Valmore Daniels

Morning


----------



## Jeff

The temperature spread in the heart of Texas is 41-70 today. Good morning to everyone.


----------



## loonlover

Good morning.  It was 31 when I went to bed last night and 32 when I got up this morning.  A high of 59 is predicted with partly cloudy skies.

Razorback basketball game at the arena tonight - I'm going to be busy, but they will put on a show on the video cams.

Hope everyone has a great day as we head into the weekend.


----------



## 13500

Good morning and happy Friday, KBers. It is chilly here, 32, in Chicagoland, going up to 49 and sunny. Not bad at all. Bit windy, though.


----------



## Andra

It's Friday!!!!
We had a chilly night and once again it was hard to leave the flannel sheets to get up.  I hope it's cold tomorrow so I can sleep in a bit 
Big plans for the day include birthday present shopping for my 6-year-old niece.  I hope to see her next week at Thanksgiving so I want to have something by then (and forget that I am a few weeks late).
Margaret, we are going to see TSO in Austin later in December.  We saw them last year in San Antonio and it was wonderful!
Have a great day everyone.


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Good Morning and Happy Friday to All


----------



## crebel

Good Morning!  Everyone have a safe and happy day.


----------



## caracara

Good morning all.

It is 68 here in Galveston. No heated seats needed.

Advantage of small campus: Waking up at 9:53 and still making it to 10:00 test on time! 

Hope everyone has a wonderful start to the weekend.


----------



## D/W

Good Morning!


----------



## geoffthomas

Good Morning on a pretty but chilly day.


----------



## spotsmom

A late good morning from snowy Central Oregon. Here's my yard at 7 am, and it's been snowing ever since.

Hoping to get home safely and make a pot of "sketti!!


----------



## loonlover

Good morning all.  48 degrees going to 68 with a lake wind advisory in effect all day.

Hope everyone is having a great weekend.


----------



## crebel

Good Morning!  It is a comfortable 48 heading to 61 here, but the winds are fierce!  My chihuahua has been nuts all night barking at perceived bogeymen  

Daughter and her spouse made it home safe and sound for the weekend late last night and I am looking forward to spending the day with them.  They want to put up the Christmas tree since they won't be back until Christmas eve...

Everyone have a safe and happy Saturday.


----------



## geoffthomas

Good Morning on a fine November day.
It is 42 here in Derwood, Maryland with 51 expected as the high.
Sunny mostly today.
I am off to the Sugarloaf Craft Fair - nice organization, over 450 crafters who are required to actually make what they sell.  Always fun and get a nice day out with my wife and a day of walking and looking at nicely made things.

Enjoy today.


----------



## Leslie

Good morning,

Sunny and 41 degrees here in southern Maine--weather courtesy of the Weather Channel on my Fire. I'm taking it easy this morning. Have a great day everyone!

L


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Good Morning All

Lovely day here this morning....headed out with the camera.

Have a great weekend !


----------



## Andra

Good morning! I am enjoying a lazy day so far. It got cold enough in the house yesterday that I had to turn on the heater a bit to take the chill off. Now it's back to 70 degrees outside. Hello weird Texas weather!
DH is still fighting bronchitis. I know he is tired of it and I am sorry to see him so miserable.
I ordered my niece's birthday present yesterday. She is getting the first 8 Nate the Great books. My brother used to like them so hopefully he will read them to her. She is also getting Silverlicious since Auntie has already gotten her the earlier books - and the pictures look cute - I want to read it


----------



## Jeff

Good morning, everyone. As Andra said, weird Texas weather.


----------



## spotsmom

Good morning! About 8 inches of snow but the sun is out. Have a great day!


----------



## loonlover

Good morning all.  It is warm here this morning and we are in a flash flood watch until Tuesday evening.  It was raining when II came to bed this morning, but it apparently didn't last long - the gauge is empty.

Hope everyone has a great Sunday!


----------



## drenee

Good Sunday morning.  The temperature rose in our area last night.  Yesterday our predicted high for today was mid 40s.  It's currently 59 and cloudy.  
I need to do laundry so I can pack for the week.  Secretary is taking the week off and I get to fill in.  
Have a great day.
deb


----------



## Leslie

Good morning,

My Fire says  it's sunny but it looks pretty cloudy to me! 47 degrees. Have a great Sunday everyone.

L


----------



## geoffthomas

Good Morning from Derwood, Maryland.
It is 54 with a high expected of 64.
And we expect partly cloudy all day.

Enjoy the "warmth" while we can.


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Good Morning

Cool, Breezy and partly cloudy in the desert this morning.

Have a restful Sunday !


----------



## Jeff

It's 73 with an expected high of 81 today, deep in the heart of Texas. Good morning, everyone.


----------



## JMJeffries

Good morning, everyone.  It's been such a long week and I'm glad it's over.  Now on the Thanksgiving.  Having 24 people and I'm busily cleaning house today and tomorrow.  Cooking on Tuesday and Wednesday and  finishing touches on Thursday morning.  I know I sound organized, but I'm really not.


----------



## Leslie

Good morning everyone,

37 degrees and sunny here in southern Maine. Holiday week! I am looking forward to a few days off.

Have a great day KB friends!

L


----------



## Andra

Happy Monday!
We are back in our warmer weather pattern for the week, but there were some raindrops on the car as I was driving in this morning.  Weather for the week looks to be in the 70-80 range...
Have a great week!


----------



## loonlover

Good morning.  Rain, rain, rain and more rain.  We are under our first flash flood warning of the next 2 days until 10AM.  A flash flood watch is in effect until tomorrow evening.  2 3/4 inches of rain fell overnight at our house.  Other places in the Little Rock metro have received closer to 5 inches.  Seems like a good day to stay in.

Hope everyone is having a good day.


----------



## crebel

Good Morning. It didn't get out of the 30s here yesterday and not expected to be much different today.  It is supposed to warm up and be beautiful by Thursday.

Had a great weekend with the kids home.  When the kids left, I headed to my sister's house for the week.  DH will join us on Thursday and we will go on to Nebraska for the football game on Friday.  

LL, you and II stay safe and dry!  Andra, hope your DH starts feeling better soon.  Everyone have a happy day.


----------



## 13500

Good morning!


----------



## caracara

Good morning all.

It is a lovely 73 here with a bit of a breeze, as always.

My school finally gives us a break, Thursday and Friday, I'm getting out of here Tuesday though seeing as atleast 3 of my 4 Wednesday classes are cancelled.

Hope everyone enjoys their Monday's.


----------



## geoffthomas

Good Morning from Maryland.
It is 54 with a high expected of 57.
Damp and rainy today.


----------



## drenee

Good Monday morning.  Currently 48 and raining.  High in the mid 50s expected today.
I am working for the secretary this week.  Judge left for the state capital for the rest of the week.  I have some things to keep me busy, but I'm hoping to get some reading time in.  
Have a great Monday, KB friends.
deb


----------



## Jeff

Good afternoon. It's 52 and I feel crummy.


----------



## geoffthomas

Hey Jeff - sorry to hear you are not feeling well.
Hope you are better soon.


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Good Morning All

Rained overnight, desert smells like perfume,..crystal clear skies !!

Have a good day.


----------



## Andra

Jeff said:


> Good afternoon. It's 52 and I feel crummy.


Jeff, if you think you need to see a doctor, make an appointment NOW so you don't have to feel crummy over Thanksgiving.
DH is giving up and going back in today if he can...


----------



## Jeff

Thank you, Geoff and Andra. I'm just having a very bad day. Please accept my apologies for whining.


----------



## geoffthomas

Jeff said:


> Thank you, Geoff and Andra. I'm just having a very bad day. Please accept my apologies for whining.


Hey you can come here and whine anytime it helps you to do so.
That is what friends are for.


----------



## drenee

^^What Geoff said.  Everybody needs to whine occasionally.
Hope your day gets better.
deb


----------



## Leslie

Good morning,

It's a very chilly 26 degrees here in Westbrook, Maine. Brrr! Have a great Tuesday everyone!

L


----------



## Amy Corwin

Good morning! It's 59 degrees and I might say...a little on the warm side.  Wish it would get just a tad cooler. 

We're ramping up for Thanksgiving and I'm even thinking of baking some bread tomorrow. mmmmm
I love making bread.


----------



## Andra

Good Morning!
It was 59 on the thermometer in the car when I got to the parking lot.  But we are supposed to warm up into the 70s later...
DH went to the Dr again yesterday and his bronchitis has turned into pnemonia - so he got an inhaler and some steroids.  He's still miserable and it's hard for him to take a deep breath.  I hope he starts feeling better soon.

Jeff, you can come and whine to us whenever you need.  I hope you have a better day today.


----------



## loonlover

Good morning all.  It is currently 62 and the expected high will be 70.  We received a little over 5 inches of rain in the last 24 hours with a 50% chance of rain this morning decreasing to a 20% chance in the afternoon.  It will be good to see some sunshine tomorrow.

Hope everyone has a good day.


----------



## drenee

48 this morning.  I refuse to wear a coat until it hits the mid 30s.  
Andra, hope your husband feels better soon.
deb


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Good Morning All

Right at the freezing mark in the desert this morning.....but headed to a sunny 60.

Have a great day !


----------



## caracara

Good morning all.

It is 73 and raining here in Galveston. 

I will be heading back to Central Texas this afternoon, looking forward to a break and some real food.

Hope everyone has a wonderful Tuesday.


----------



## geoffthomas

Good Morning from Derwood, MD.
It is 50 with 54 the expected high.
It is drizzling with possible rain all day.

but you can't have beautiful springs without some dreary days.


----------



## JMJeffries

Good morning, everyone.  It's going to be a beautiful day here in SoCal.  Temps will be in the lows 70s.  Heading out to finish my errands for Thanksgiving.  Having a crowd.  Cleaned all day yesterday.


----------



## loonlover

Good morning.  Overcast with a temp of 50 this AM.  Should be partly cloudy and 61 later.

Hope everyone has a good day.


----------



## 13500

Good morning, KBers. It is a chilly day in Chicagoland. 34 right now. Half day of work, then time to start cooking for Thanksgiving. 

Have a great holiday, everyone!


----------



## Valmore Daniels

Morning KBers!


----------



## Kathleen Valentine

caracara said:


> It is 73 and raining here in Galveston.


I sure miss Galveston.

It is 45 and pouring in Gloucester.


----------



## Amy Corwin

It's 68 degrees here in North Carolina and looks like it might rain.
But I don't care. I took the day off and I'm getting ready to "bake me some bread!"


----------



## Andra

Good Morning!  It's a comfortable 50 degrees here in Austin.  Traffic was pretty sparse this morning but there were still some idiots out there.  I think my car must have engaged the cloaking device or the invisibility cloak on the drive in because three different times people tried to change lanes right on top of me.  I drive a red sports car for Pete's sake - how can you not see me??  Oh wait, PUT DOWN YOUR CELL PHONE AND PAY ATTENTION TO THE ROAD!!!
(Sorry, I always get like this between Thanksgiving and Christmas when traffic gets absolutely insane.)
I have to work a half day and then I'm on vacation - yay!!!
Have a wonderful safe day today!


----------



## Leslie

Happy Thanksgiving Eve, everyone.

It's 34 degrees and snowing here in Westbrook, Maine. And I have to go downtown, can't stay home today. Ugh.

L


----------



## geoffthomas

It is a wonderful Wednesday in Derwood.
Good Morning all.
It is 57 with a high possible of 59 and overcast.
It may rain again.

Whenever Americans gather, some must be vigilant.
So remember your first responders and deployed military when you give thanks this year.


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Good Morning

It is a crisp 37 in the desert this morning....headed to the 60's

Hope everyone can finish their chores, head home and start enjoying the holiday


----------



## drenee

Good afternoon.  I missed the morning again.
It was 47 when I started out this morning and the temp has been dropping all day and we have a drizzling cold rain.
Great reminder, Geoff.  Thank you.
deb


----------



## Steve Vernon

It snowed last night. I was out for a couple of hours shoveling our sidewalk and driveway, but I'm going to have to pull on some snowgear and shovel out what the plow pushed in overnight from the street.

Oh yes, good morning...


----------



## loonlover

Happy Thanksgiving to those celebrating.  A good day is wished for everyone.


----------



## Amy Corwin

Happy Thanksgiving to everyone! May your turkey be juicy and your cranberries bright! 

We have a turkey on the smoker, fresh cranberry sauce in the fridge, and a pile of homemade bread. Now on to the pumpkin pie, collards, deviled eggs, green bean casserole, and stuffing~

Have a wonderful day!


----------



## Andra

Happy Thanksgiving Everyone!
This year I am especially thankful for my family and friends.
Even if you don't celebrate Thanksgiving, take a moment today to think about the special people in your life.


----------



## Kathleen Valentine

Happy Thanksgiving to one and all. It is cold and sunny here in Gloucester -- looks like a beautiful day ahead.


----------



## Elmore Hammes

Good morning and Happy Thanksgiving to everyone! 
An overcast morning with moderate temperatures in central Indiana. Hope every has a wonderful day with family and/or friends.
Elmore


----------



## Jane917

Clear and frosty here in central WA. Time to think turkey. Happy Thanksgiving.

Sent from my Kindle Fire using Tapatalk


----------



## NapCat (retired)

*May all of my Kindle-Friends have much to be Thankful for Today...*


----------



## Leslie

Good morning and Happy Thanksgiving everyone!

It's a beautiful sunny day here in southern Maine...perfect for a scenic drive to the ocean and Thanksgiving dinner at Cook's Lobster House. Have a great day, KB friends!

L


----------



## spotsmom

Leslie, can I come along on your day?  Sounds magnificent!!!  Ah for the coast of Maine...


----------



## JMJeffries

Good morning all.  Just finishing grinding up the cranberry relish, washed the vegies and potatoes and getting ready to start cooking.  Taking time out for tea and then on to finish cleaning the kitchen.  

Happy Thanksgiving to everyone here.  I know you will all have a lovely day.


----------



## Jeff

Happy Thanksgiving to all you nice people.


----------



## Leslie

spotsmom said:


> Leslie, can I come along on your day? Sounds magnificent!!! Ah for the coast of Maine...


And it was beautiful. See my post in the "Anyone going out to eat on Thanksgiving?" thread.

I see the ocean (or more correctly, Casco Bay) at least five days a week (my office has a view and I drive by the water to get to work) but driving even just a little bit downeast (and Brunswick barely qualifies) it is amazing how different it is. We saw one harbor full of lobster boats and the were all pointing towards the ocean, like they couldn't wait to get out and get to work again. The sunset driving home was gorgeous, too.

All in all, a successful Thanksgiving outing.

L


----------



## Jeff

^^^
That's why I keep coming here.


----------



## Margaret

Good morning, everyone and happy Day-After-Thanksgiving.  I didn't find time to get onto the computer yesterday, but I hope that you all enjoyed your day. We had the whole family plus a few honorary members - 26 people - for dinner. We were also able to bring my Mom in from the nursing home, and I think she enjoyed being with everyone for the most part. Toward the end of dinner the noise made by the little kids started to annoy her and she let us all know it, but all in all things went well. All that cooking was a lot of work, so I plan to take it fairly easy today. My husband and daughters have to go to work, so I will have the house to myself.  I do not plan to visit any stores today, unless they are on-line.  Enjoy youe Fridays!


----------



## Leslie

Good morning and happy day after,

Chilly here this morning--22 degrees. My husband is making Kindle Fire stands this morning and I'll be playing the role of shipping clerk. Have a great day everyone!

L


----------



## loonlover

Good morning all.  It is really foggy this AM.  Visibility down to 0.1 miles per Weather Underground.  Not a problem for us - we don't have anywhere we need to be today except at home.

Have a great day after Thanksgiving - enjoy the leftovers and the memories.


----------



## Jeff

I was going to say it was a chilly 54 here, but Leslie's "chilly 22" redefines the word chilly. Good morning, everyone.


----------



## geoffthomas

Good Morning all.
It is a brisk 49 now with a high possible of 60.
Sunny today in the Maryland suburbs of Wash, D.C.
Sorry that I did not post yesterday - Happy Thanksgiving to all.
We had my middle son/(one of the twins) and his wife and two daughters (6 and 3) over for a while and then dinner with our eldest and his wife (and our resident youngest (only daughter)).
So a busy day/evening but fun.

I hope that you had much to be thankful for.
And I hope that the future is kind to you.


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Good Morning !

Happy* BLACK FRIDAY* to those of you partaking.....


----------



## Valmore Daniels

Morning


----------



## Leslie

Good morning,

Sunny and 35 degrees here in southern Maine. Still coughing from the annoying cold.  

L


----------



## loonlover

Good morning.  It is overcast with an 80% chance of precipitation today.  Temps are still mild but are expected to drop overnight.

Hope you get to feeling better, Leslie.

Everyone have a great Saturday.


----------



## Kathleen Valentine

Good morning. 55 degrees and hazy here in Gloucester. Working on new book today.


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Good Morning !

55 and headed into the 70s.

The Mars Science Laboratory launched successfully......Its a Great Day !


----------



## loonlover

Good morning all.  Gloomy and 42 degrees.  Still have a chance of rain today and a possibility of snow showers after midnight.  I'm not too concerned about that.

More housework on the agenda for today - might be ready to decorate for Christmas by next weekend.

Hope everyone has a great Sunday.


----------



## geoffthomas

Good Morning all from the mid-Atlantic.
It is 51 in Derwood, Maryland.
With 60 expected as the high in the Wash. D.C. suburb.

I hope you all are enjoying the day as much as I am.
And I hope that you are as much in love with your spouse as I am.


Just sayin,......


----------



## NapCat (retired)

geoffthomas said:


> I hope you all are enjoying the day as much as I am.
> And I hope that you are as much in love with your spouse as I am.
> 
> Just sayin,......



How Cool !!

...............Morning All


----------



## Leslie

Good morning,

Cloudy and 47 degrees this morning. Have a great Monday everyone!

L


----------



## Jeff

Happy Monday, everyone. It's freezing in the heart of Texas.


----------



## loonlover

Good morning.  Colder temps have arrived. 

Hope all have a good day.


----------



## 13500

'Morning. Happy Cyber Monday.


----------



## caracara

Good morning all.

I had a wonderful Thanksgiving break, stocked up on rolls!

Back in Galveston where it is all of 39, BRRR! I started wearing mt Santa hat today, so much fun.

Hope everyone has a wonderful, and warm, Monday.


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Good Morning !!

38 and cloudy in the desert this morning.

Have a good day...


----------



## geoffthomas

Good Morning from Derwood.
I hope you all have a fun Cyber Monday.
We are breaking records for this day here in the Metro Wash, D.C. area.
Today we will hit 70 again.


----------



## D/W

Good morning!


----------



## NapCat (retired)

tkkenyon said:


> "...change the oil in the snowblower..."


Oh good heavens.....it never occurred to me that people had to do such things.....


----------



## spotsmom

Some people must have to change the oil in their camel...


----------



## spotsmom

[/quote]

Some people must have to change the oil in their camel.


----------



## loonlover

Good morning.  It is 35 going to 50 today.  It is supposed to get down to 29 tonight.  May have to put the heavier down comforter on the bed today.

Hope everyone has a great Tuesday.


----------



## Leslie

Good morning,

It was in the 60s yesterday here in Maine and I think the same is predicted for today. Right now it's 50 with grey skies.

Have a great day everybody!

L


----------



## Andra

Happy Tuesday!
I hope all of you are having a good week.  We have colder weather here in Central Texas, but no freeze for us yet.


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Good Morning All


----------



## Sean Sweeney

Good morning. A dreary, overcast day.


----------



## caracara

Good morning all.

It is a lovely 57 here in Galveston.

Hope everyone has a magical Tuesday.


----------



## geoffthomas

Good Morning all.


----------



## Elmore Hammes

Good morning, everyone. A cooler day in central Indiana, with a mix of rain and snow in the forecast, possibly a couple inches of snow overnight. Hope everyone was a wonderful day!
Elmore


----------



## Jeff

Sorry, I almost let the whole day slip away. I hope everyone is having a wonderful Tuesday.


----------



## drenee

I did let the day slip away.  Started out in the high 50s and by mid afternoon it was in the 40s and it's still dropping.  Busy week in court this week.  
Hope you all had a great Tuesday.
deb


----------



## Andra

Good Morning!
It's a nippy 30 degrees here in Austin and we should get to the low 60s later today.
We have rain in the forecast starting tomorrow.  We sure need it, but I really don't like days that are cold and wet.
We have a division meeting this afternoon at the state park right by our headquarters.  I don't like long meetings but it will be nice to get out of the office for an afternoon.
Have a woderful day.


----------



## Leslie

Good morning,

The newspaper says we're on record to have the warmest November ever. People are still playing golf here in Maine! 55 degrees right now. Have a great day everyone!

L


----------



## Jeff

Good morning, everyone. It's 34, deep in the heart of Texas.


----------



## D/W

I wish you all a wonderful day!


----------



## loonlover

Brr.  It is a very chilly 25 at my back door, but the sun is shining.

Good morning.  Hope you all have a wonderful day.


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Good Morning All !

Beautiful, Crisp Morning in the desert.....
Calm wind turning to gusts of 60 w/rain & snow showers later !!

Need to lash down the cats and put a log on the fire !!
Good day for Kindling.


----------



## caracara

Good morning all.

It is 52 here on the Texas Coast.

Hope everyone has a magnificent Wednesday.


----------



## geoffthomas

Good Morning friends.
It is 50 around here and sunny.


----------



## Vegas_Asian

It's fifty degrees out but it doesn't feel like it even if I am trotting around with wet hair.

Sent from my HTC Inspire via Tapatalk


----------



## spotsmom

Another frosty morning but a nice day today with high's in the low 50's and plenty of sunshine.  I love having Wednesdays off work!!


----------



## JMJeffries

Good morning everyone from beautiful sunny and warm SoCalifornia.  Temps today will be in the low 80s.  I'm watching my grandchildren today and working on a project for my editor at Harlequin.  My life has turned into a very busy one.  

Had 20+ people for Thanksgiving and trying to decide if I want to put all the serving dishes away or just leave them on the buffet since I'll need them again at Christmas.


----------



## Amy Corwin

Good morning--really late 
It's actually afternoon here. Sunny and 54 degrees. I'm looking forward to a walk with the dogs in about ten minutes!


----------



## drenee

Chilly here today.  It has been spitting snow on and off all day.  
deb


----------



## JMJeffries

It's almost midnight.  So that makes it morning and me wide awake because my mind won't shut off.  Today's conversation with my granddaughter.



My 4 year old granddaughter: "Grandma, I caught an ant yesterday."  

Grandma (me): "I can see that."  Looking at jar with dead ant in it wondering if I should tell her it's dead.

Grandkidlet: "I'm going to put hot sauce in the jar."

Grandma (me):  "Why?"

Grandkidlet: "Then it will be a 'fire ant'."  

Grandma (me): speechless.  Maybe I should make that 'priceless.'  Maybe I should just go to bed and think about this. I can worry tomorrow!!


----------



## Amy Corwin

Good morning! It's a brisk 37 degrees but it's sunny and looks like it will be a nice day to start December.


----------



## Valmore Daniels

Happy December!


----------



## MadVilla

JMJeffries said:


> It's almost midnight. So that makes it morning and me wide awake because my mind won't shut off. Today's conversation with my granddaughter.
> 
> My 4 year old granddaughter: "Grandma, I caught an ant yesterday."
> 
> Grandma (me): "I can see that." Looking at jar with dead ant in it wondering if I should tell her it's dead.
> 
> Grandkidlet: "I'm going to put hot sauce in the jar."
> 
> Grandma (me): "Why?"
> 
> Grandkidlet: "Then it will be a 'fire ant'."
> 
> Grandma (me): speechless. Maybe I should make that 'priceless.' Maybe I should just go to bed and think about this. I can worry tomorrow!!


Wow - just wow. Priceless. I love starting my day this way.


----------



## Jeff

Good morning from the heart of Texas. It's currently 39, which is 13 degrees colder than the projected low for today.


----------



## Andra

I can't believe it's December already...
We have sunny skies and 50 degrees this morning and rumor has it that we might get back up to 70 today.  I picked a bad day to wear a sweater to work.
I hope you all enjoy today.


----------



## loonlover

Good morning.  It is 29 this morning with bright sunshine and a very clear sky.

Looks like a good day for more leaf clearing.

Hope everyone has a great beginning to December.


----------



## Elmore Hammes

Good morning everyone! Chilly with frost on the grass in central Indiana, but the sun is out and should take care of that before too long. Opening night for our local community theater's production of Babes in Toyland is tonight, looking forward to playing the evil toymaker Uncle Barnaby (but the cast of thirty-some very cute kids are the stars). Have a great day!
Elmore


----------



## geoffthomas

Good Morning.
It is nice that it is December.
It is questionable if we will hit 50 today.
But it is bright and sunny.


----------



## caracara

Good morning all.

It it a lovely 72 here at the start of December. This isTexas, I've learner not to try to figure out the pattern, but to go with it, and always pack a jacket and shorts!

Chem lab this morning, now I am done with both labs, the lecture finals start next Friday!!

Hope everyone has an amazing Thursday, and enjoys the Christmas atmosphere.


----------



## Sandra Edwards

Good morning everyone.

It's currently 35 (with an expected high of 3. I'm just glad the skies are clear, otherwise it's be snowing. ugh.

Sandy


----------



## Leslie

It's a little late for morning so hello everybody. Another lovely day in the land of record-breaking warm weather, aka, Maine. I hope everyone has a great Thursday. I am off to Baltimore in a few hours...working for the weekend.

L


----------



## JMJeffries

MadVilla said:


> Wow - just wow. Priceless. I love starting my day this way.


My granddaughter is so funny. She definitely sees the world her way.

Good morning, all. Chilly, windy day here in SoCal. Winds expected to hit 45 mph and up to 90mph in the mountain passes. Today is a good day to stay home and sit in front of a fire with a cup of hot cocoa and watch the flames. Maybe dream a little bit. Thinking about getting a live Christmas tree this year. I have a fake one, but it just doesn't feel the same.


----------



## NapCat (retired)

"...Mostly cloudy with a 50 percent chance of rain and snow.
Strong winds with areas of blowing dust. 
Highs 47 to 52. 
North wind 50 to 60 mph. 
Gusts up to 85 mph Decreasing to 65 mph in the afternoon..."










The meteorologist who wrote that forecast should lose his license !! "*DECREASING* to 65mph" indeed !!
Needless to say, 'da Cat is curled up next to the fire, kindling and napping.....purrrrrrrrrr

Happy Day to All !


----------



## Amy Corwin

Good Morning!
It's a chilly 30 degrees here and we've had our first hard frost! It looks like a winter wonderland out there. 
Slightly Icy in North Carolina.


----------



## Jeff

It's 50, raining and on the way to 65, deep in the heart of Texas. Good morning, everyone.


----------



## loonlover

Good morning all.  It is 40 degrees going to 59.  

Hope you all have a great Friday.


----------



## Leslie

Good morning and greetings from Baltimore where it is sunny and a very crisp 30 degrees. Have a great Friday everyone!

L


----------



## 13500

Good morning! It is not too bad in Chicago today--35 right now, will be 40 ish. 

Happy Friday, everyone.


----------



## Andra

TGIF!!
Weird weather today.  It was 60 degrees on the thermometer in my car when I was driving to work and it was very damp - almost like we are inside of a cloud.  We are supposed to be getting heavy rain at some time today and the weather thingy claims that it's 48...
All I know is that a front is probably coming through because I have a headache and my sinuses are draining so my throat hurts and I lost my voice (great rejoicing amongst my neighbors in cubeland).
I hope you have a great day leading into a great weekend!


----------



## caracara

Good morning all.

It is currently 64 here, heading for 68.

TGIF! One test today, one test Monday, and four finals left. I am so ready for Christmas break.

I hope everyone has an extrodinary Friday.


----------



## geoffthomas

Lots of frost this morning.
But still....Good Morning all.
It might hit 50 today.


----------



## geoffthomas

Good Morning from Derwood, MD.
It is 29 with only 48 expected (maybe) as a high.
But it will be sunny.
I will put up the Christmas lights today (yes I didn't put them up Thanksgiving weekend).


----------



## Jeff

It's 60 in the heart of Texas. Good morning, everyone.


----------



## Valmore Daniels

Good Morning


----------



## Leslie

Good morning from Baltimore where it looks sunny and beautiful outside, but I am inside working and not enjoying the fresh air. Have a great Saturday everyone!

L


----------



## Elmore Hammes

Good morning from central Indiana, where it is a little milder today, without frost on the grass - or maybe I just slept in a little and missed that this morning!
Hope everyone has a wonderful day.
Elmore


----------



## drenee

It is sunny this morning.  It should get warm enough to talk a walk today.  I have transcripts to work on, laundry to do.  I need to unpack from this week and repack for next week.  
Have a great Saturday, KB friends.
deb


----------



## loonlover

Good morning.  Not quite so chilly this morning and is to be warmer than the last 2 days. It is mostly cloudy.  Rain is predicted starting tonight through Monday with a flash flood watch in effect from Sunday morning through Monday afternoon.  

Hope everyone has a great Saturday.


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Good Morning;

Chilly and Breezy here this morning.... I may need a "pre-nap" nap to contemplate that !

Have a great weekend All !


----------



## D/W

Wishing you all a wonderful weekend!


----------



## spotsmom

9 degrees this morning, headed up to the low-mid 40's.  Beautiful sunny day with blue skies.  Sitting outside in the sunshine and it feels good.  Gotta love high desert weather.

Today Charlie Horse gets his stitches out.  Yay!

Have a great day and watch out for wayward elves.


----------



## JMJeffries

Happy Saturday, everyone.  Have a busy weekend ahead.  Finishing up the last of my Christmas shopping.  Granddaughter's 4th birthday party later today. Tomorrow, I have tickets to Riverdance at the San Diego civic Auditorium.  I'm so excited.  I saw Riverdance almost twenty years ago with Michael Flatley and I have every CD they did.  

It's cold and breezy here.  The winds are still hitting 35-45 mph speeds.  No let up until tomorrow.  I have a large tree branch in my pool.  Heading out shortly to pull it out.  The air is so dry my skin itches like mad despite layers of lotion.  Everything I touch sparks with static electricity.  

Wishing you all a lovely weekend.


----------



## geoffthomas

Good Morning from MD.
It is 32 at this time and we expect a high of 55 later.
Sunny today. Going to the theater to see the Muppet Movie today.
Not really a reward for getting the Christmas lights up yesterday....my daughter has a birthday today and we all want to see this flick.


----------



## loonlover

Good morning.  It is 50 and raining.  We have the potential for up to another 6 inches of rain.  We've received an inch already since midnight.

I made an early morning run to Walmart.  It was barely raining when I left; can't say the same for the trip home.

Hope everyone has a great day and if you are in the path of the rain, stay dry.


----------



## Leslie

Good morning from Baltimore where once again, it is sunny outside but I am inside and have no idea how warm or cold it is out there.

Have a great day everyone!

L


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Good Morning

At the freezing mark this morning.....headed for about 50.  Nice and Sunny and the wind has finally eased up.

Enjoy your Sunday


----------



## Jeff

It's 50, rainy and dreary in the heart of Texas. Hope everyone's enjoying their Sunday.


----------



## Valmore Daniels

Good morning, kindlers all


----------



## spotsmom

14 degrees at 8:30 this morning when I finally made it out of bed.  Another pretty blue sky, brisk weather day in oregon's high desert.

Have a relaxing Sunday, all.


----------



## geoffthomas

Good Morning all.
It is a nice Monday.
43 now, high maybe of 58.
Partly cloudy all day.


----------



## Leslie

Good morning,

Back home in Maine....40 degrees this morning and lots of sun.

Have a great week everybody!

L


----------



## Jeff

Brr. It's 39 and raining in the heart of Texas. Good morning, everyone.


----------



## Amy Corwin

It's going to be a warm day here in North Carolina--it's already 57 degrees and due to go to the 70's.

Hoping everyone had a wonderful week ahead of them!


----------



## 13500

Good Monday morning, KBers. It is 35 and will only get up to 39ish today in Chicagoland. Gray...drab...good day for writing. Yipee!


----------



## loonlover

Good morning.  All I can say is it is raining in central Arkansas and I do wish I could send it somewhere they need it more.  We've received almost 4 inches since midnight Saturday and it doesn't show any sign of letting up.  

Hope everyone has a great Monday (at least I don't have to get out today).


----------



## D/W

Good morning, everyone!


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Good Morning !
Crisp and sunny today......headed towards the 50s


----------



## Andra

Good Morning!
It was 42 and drizzling when I drove in this morning. I know it's not really that cold, but the damp is pervasive - I'm glad my gloves were in my jacket pocket.
We need the rain, so I can't really complain about it, but this kind of weather is stay at home under the covers with a book weather - NOT go to work weather...


----------



## JMJeffries

Goo morning all.  Hope you all had a pleasant weekend.  I saw Riverdance yesterday and so loved it.  I felt light-hearted and happy all the way home.  My sister arrived on Thursday for a visit, I'm getting the guest room clean.  

The winds are still pretty fierce.  Opened the door to the patio and a dozen flies rushed in.  I'm now chasing them with a fly swatter every time they come close enough for me to reach.


----------



## geoffthomas

Good Morning from Derwood.
It is 57 with 61 expected - raining now and probably most of the day.
Use the day wisely!


----------



## Mike French

Goo morning just eaten my first mince pie of the year


----------



## Amy Corwin

Good Morning!
Oh my gosh--I'm so jealous Mike--I love mince pie. I'm going to have to make one, I can't resist any longer 

As for me, I'm getting ready to have a homemade roll and piece of cheese for breakfast with an apple, maybe.
It's 59 degrees here in North Carolina and warm...


----------



## Mike French

Me to Amy - my only problem is I don't know when to stop and will eat far too many


----------



## loonlover

Good morning.  It is cloudy and cold this morning, but most of the precipitation has left the area.  We received 4 inches of rain yesterday.

Hope everyone has a great day.


----------



## Valmore Daniels

Good morning (or it will be as soon as I get some coffee in me)


----------



## Andra

Good Morning!
It was freezing this morning!  Seriously, it was 31 degrees and I had to bring DH's truck today.  His truck does not fit in the garage so I was wearing a hat and sweatshirt and gloves all the way to work.  I think the heater kicked in about the half-way point.
I know it's not a big deal for some folks, but this is colder than most Texans like 
I hope you have a great day!


----------



## Leslie

Good morning from rainy southern Maine,

L


----------



## Jeff

Good morning, everyone.


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Good Morning All

23 this morning. No wind, but red and yellow leaves are falling like snow.....very pretty, but hate to see them go.

Have a great day !


----------



## JMJeffries

Good morning everyone.  The winds here in SoCal have finally died down.  It's cool and crisp and the air is clean.  My house still full of flies that I will be chasing shortly.  Finished up my Christmas shopping yesterday.


----------



## loonlover

I didn't expect to be the first to say Good Morning.

We have snow on the ground this morning.  Just a light dusting to make everything pretty but travel a little treacherous.  Lots of accidents per one of the local channel's website.  II has a doctor's appt at 11:15.  Hopefully traffic is moving by then.

Hope everyone has a great day.


----------



## Amy Corwin

Good morning!
It's already 64 degrees and promises to be another hot day.
Hope everyone is doing well?


----------



## Jeff

Good morning, LL, Amy and everyone else. It's 25 going toward 47 in the heart of Texas. Remember Pearl Harbor.


----------



## Leslie

Good morning,

41 degrees and cloudy this morning. Sort of a blah day. As Jeff said, remember Pearl Harbor.

L


----------



## geoffthomas

Good Morning from the MidAtlantic.
It is raining.  It is expected to continue to rain.
There may (not likely) be a flake of snow later.
The area has spots under flooding alert. This happens because some places are in low-lying areas.
If the temps were below freezing this might have been a difficult day.

But the rain will benefit the water tables.


----------



## spotsmom

Another pretty day in Central Oregon.  Currrently 14 degrees, going up to 50 (I'll believe it when it happens), but the sky is blue, not much wind.  The ski resort is doing snow dances, but no storms in the forecast.  Very odd.

Have a great day!


----------



## caracara

Good morning all.

I am in off Galveston island for the next couple of days with my cousins! All I have left are finals starting Friday... blah.

Hope everyone has a great Wednesday.


----------



## JMJeffries

A lovely good morning to everyone.  A beautiful day here in SoCal.  No grandkidlets today.  My daughter is taking the day and working from home, so I have the day off.  I thought about lounging through the day, but there's just too much to do.  Wishing you all a lovely day.


----------



## geoffthomas

Good Morning from Maryland.
It is a nice sunny Thursday.
And it is 32 with a high possible of 42.
but sunny, did I mention sunny?


----------



## Amy Corwin

Good morning!
We had high winds overnight and it went from 70 degrees down to 37 so it's quite a change!
But it's sunny and really, not too bad.

Looking forward to a bit of cheese and an apple for breakfast...


----------



## Valmore Daniels

Morning all


----------



## loonlover

Good morning all.  It is 25 going to 49 and sunny.  It is SUNNY and is supposed to stay that way all day.

Hope everyone has a great Thursday.


----------



## Jeff

Good morning from deep in the heart of Texas where it's currently freezing and should warm up to 52.


----------



## Leslie

Good morning from chilly, but sunny, southern Maine.

L


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Good Morning

22 outside (brrrr)......70 next to the fireplace !!  (purrrr)

Have a great day !


----------



## Andra

It is still before noon so Good Morning!
I am traveling for work this week.  DH came with me since he typically works from home. We also grabbed Cousin Cara from her dorm and she is hanging out with us and studying for an Oceanography final.
It was 34 this morning here in Dickinson and is now up to 50.  It almost feels summery compared to the past few days.
I hope you are having a great week!


----------



## Amy Corwin

Good morning! It's 36 degrees outside and still dark at a little before 6AM but I've got to get going!
Hope everyone has a terrific weekend!


----------



## Elmore Hammes

Good morning, everyone. It's 32 heading for a high of 37 in central Indiana. Looking forward to a very enjoyable day, with my first book signing for my newest novel as part of a local authors book fair at the library, and then the second weekend playing the evil toymaker in Babes in Toyland. Have a great day!
Elmore


----------



## loonlover

Good morning.  It is 24 going to 50.

2 TSO concerts at the arena today.  Will probably be a fairly late night as they sign autographs until the line ends after the second show.

Hope everyone has a great Friday.


----------



## Andra

TGIF!!!
It is already 50ish degrees in Dickinson today with a 20% chance of rain.
It's been a fun week but I am looking forward to sleeping late tomorrow.
Enjoy your day


----------



## Valmore Daniels

Morning, morning


----------



## Jeff

It's 43 in the heart of Texas. Good morning, everyone.


----------



## spotsmom

Good morning!  11 degrees in Central Oregon with another cold but sunny day predicted.

It's Friday!!!!


----------



## geoffthomas

Good Morning.
It is 39 in Derwood.
We look forward to a sunny 49.
But today is a Friday. Yay.


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Good Morning

Cool and breezy morning in the desert, but headed into the 60s later.

Happy Friday All


----------



## loonlover

Good morning.  I didn't expect to be up this early, but the body said I'd spent enough time sleeping.

It is clear and chilly this morning, going to a high of 45.  

Hope everyone has a great Saturday.  That's what I plan on doing.


----------



## Jeff

Good morning, all. Where's everyone today?


----------



## Valmore Daniels

Good morning


----------



## Elmore Hammes

Good morning! Sunnier than yesterday, but that doesn't fool me - it's a chilly 16 degrees in central Indiana, heading up to 25.
Should be a good day, with Christmas choir practice, day 2 of a local author book fair at the local library and final night as the evil toymaker in Babes in Toyland at Mainstage Theatre.
Have a great day!
Elmore


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Good Morning

Beautiful morning here with perfect conditions to view the lunar eclipse.

Enjoy your weekend !!


----------



## D/W

Good morning to all!


----------



## geoffthomas

Good Morning from Derwood.
It is a nice Saturday in Maryland.
We have 34 sunny degrees with 43 expected.

Go out and have some fun today.


----------



## Leslie

Good morning,

Chilly and frosty here in southern Maine. The dog is a little wound up this morning. Good thing we have Wag It games to look forward to!

L


----------



## loonlover

Good morning.  Cold but clear this morning.

Heading out for donuts shortly.

Hope everyone has a great day.


----------



## Jeff

Good morning from deep in the heart of Texas. It's 43 right now and might warm up another 10 degrees today.


----------



## Valmore Daniels

Morning, Morning


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Good Morning All

Have a restful Sunday


----------



## spotsmom

10 degrees and overcast in Central Oregon today.  May make it up to freezing mark today.  Sure am glad I have a woodstove!!!

Have a restful, easy Sunday!


----------



## geoffthomas

Good Morning - when I was first going to post here it was 23 with  a high possible of 41.
It is 38 now.
But it IS sunny.


----------



## R J Askew

In that I am singularly, mistiming, misreading, misunterstanding everything one possibly cld about how to hack it in threaddom, it falls to me to say that I hope you will have as pleasing an evening as I am. The X-factor UK branch has recently concluded and the other members of my family are talking to me again. Roll on the next series. Toodle-pip.


----------



## Leslie

Good morning,

Very chilly here this morning -- 28 degrees. Bundle up everyone!

L


----------



## Amy Corwin

Good morning!
It's 37 degrees here in North Carolina and not too bad, although it looks like a blustery day.

Have a lovely week!


----------



## geoffthomas

Good Morning from Maryland.
It is 21 outside with 44 possible later.
We expect mostly sunny conditions.

Let's see what we can do with today.


----------



## loonlover

Good morning.  It is 32 going to 52.

The poodle gets to go to the vet this morning for her annual check-up.  She is pretty cooperative no matter what poking and prodding occurs.

Then will finish putting out a few more Christmas decorations. 

Those are my assignments for the day.

Hope everyone has a good day - even if it is a Monday.


----------



## Jeff

Good morning from deep in the heart of Texas. It's going to be a cool fifty-something today but will be warming up toward the middle of the week.


----------



## 13500

Good morning, KBers. It is 30 ish in Chicagoland going up to 40 today. I'll take it!  

Have a good one.


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Good Morning !

Cool and Cloudy in the desert this morning.

Hope Monday is kind to everyone.


----------



## loonlover

Good morning all.  It is 40 going to 58.

Grocery shopping on the agenda this morning (senior discount day at Kroger).  Then the first of two nights of Cirque du Soleil at the arena tonight.  Crowds for it are usually pretty quiet.  I should be able to get a lot of reading done.

Hope everyone has a great day.


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Good Morning

46 with clouds, fog and rain....desert is a wonderful potpourri this morning.

Have a great day, All !


----------



## Jeff

Good morning, everyone. It should be in the lower 60s in the heart of Texas today.


----------



## Andra

Good Morning Everyone.
We are back at home this week and today it was FOGGY when I drove in to work.  The funny thing is that I've been driving DH's truck for over a week and my reflexes were all wrong driving my car today.  I had to stop and think about how to turn on the cruise control and when I parked I reached for the gearshift on the steering column instead of in the console...
Talk about feeling silly.
We are supposed to warm up in to the 60s today.


----------



## drenee

Currently 35.  High expected around 45 today.  
Another doctor visit this afternoon.  
Happy Tuesday.
deb


----------



## geoffthomas

Good Morning from Derwood, MD on a fine Tuesday.
It was 26 when I got up this am, 43 now on it's way to a high of 48 (maybe).  But mostly sunny all day.

Can't complain.


----------



## JMJeffries

Good morning all.  I've been busy the last few days.  Yesterday was rainy. Snow in the mountains.  The mountain behind my house is covered in snow and so beautiful.  Clear and crisp in L.A. today.


----------



## Jeff

Good morning, everyone. It's 64 in the heart of Texas and should be almost hot before the day's over.


----------



## Amy Corwin

It's 39 degrees here in coastal North Carolina and it looks like the start of another beautiful day. And I just heard geese calling as they fly overhead. I love that sound in the morning.


----------



## Leslie

Good morning,

A bit warmer today--close to 40. Have a great day everyone!

L


----------



## Valmore Daniels

Morning


----------



## 13500

^^Glad to hear everything turned out well, TK.^^

It is a dark and stormy morning in Chicagoland. Better rain than snow right now, though.

Have a good day.


----------



## loonlover

Good morning.  It is 51 with a chance of thunderstorms all day.

Have a great day!


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Good Morning !

A chilly 26 in the desert this morning, but the sun has returned and this afternoon should be in the 60s

Have a great day


----------



## spotsmom

Good morning all.  11 degrees here and hopefully will get into the low 40's.  I'll be happy if there's no wind!

Have a good one!


----------



## Vegas_Asian

37 degrees here. Last day of the semesters. Can't wait until tonight....I actually get to leisure read

Sent from my HTC Inspire via Tapatalk


----------



## geoffthomas

Good Morning from the Nation's Capital.
Nice, coolish day here.


----------



## Amy Corwin

Good Morning!
It's a bright and sparkly 39 degrees here in North Carolina.

Hope everyone had a successful week and is looking forward to a fun weekend.


----------



## Valmore Daniels

G'Morning!


----------



## Jeff

It's 56 and won't get much warmer in the heart of Texas. Good morning, all.


----------



## loonlover

Good morning.  54 going to 63 today with possibility of thunderstorms.  Half of inch of rain overnight.  I'm really ready for some sunshine, but it doesn't look likely for several more days.  

Hope everyone has a great day.


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Good Morning
This is a Big Day !!

December 15th is the official *National Cat-Herder Day* !!

Guess I will be busy !!


----------



## D/W

Good morning all!



NapCat said:


> [size=12pt]This is a Big Day !!
> Good Morning
> December 15th is the official *National Cat-Herder Day* !!




Yee haw!!! Round 'em up!


----------



## geoffthomas

Good Morning.
It is warmish here today.


----------



## Amy Corwin

Just a quick good morning before leaving for work. It's 59 degrees and still dark here in North Carolina...


----------



## Jeff

Good morning, everyone. Another damp and dreary day in the heart of Texas. This drizzle has made the roads slick. Be careful out there.


----------



## geoffthomas

Good Morning from Derwood, MD.
It is 43 now with 49 possible later - mostly cloudy all day.

The last workday this week.


----------



## loonlover

Good morning.  Gloomy and damp here.  We have received about an inch of rain in the last 30 hours.  50% chance of rain this morning but it is to clear some this afternoon.

Hope everyone has a very good day.


----------



## Valmore Daniels

G'Morning


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Good Morning All

Sunny and Breezy today.

Happy Friday !


----------



## spotsmom

32 this morning.  Feels like a heat wave!  Hoping for a great Friday for all of us!


----------



## 13500

Good morning, KBers. It is sunny here in Chicagoland.  

Happy Jane Austen's Birthday! YAY!


----------



## Sean Sweeney

Morning, partly cloudy here, was windy earlier. 44 degrees right now. Supposed to hit 50. I may wear shorts when I go out.


----------



## Vegas_Asian

42 degrees and only getting warmer. Today is the first day I will spend with family (mainly daddy) since finals have passed. Job interview today too

Sent from my HTC Inspire via Tapatalk


----------



## loonlover

Good morning.  24 degrees but it will warm up later since we are to have sunshine today.  Need to enjoy while we can - rain in the forecast for the next week starting again tomorrow.
Hope everyone has a great Saturday.


----------



## Jeff

Good morning, everyone. It's a sunny day in the heart of Texas. (So far, so good.)


----------



## Leslie

Good morning from Maine, where we had a little bit of snow but now it's stopped.

Have a good Saturday everyone!

L


----------



## geoffthomas

Good Morning from Maryland.
It is 38 with 43 expected on a cloudy day.


----------



## spotsmom

Happy Saturday from Central Oregon where it is 17 and sunny.  No White Christmas expected here, as it is forecast to be cold and sunny for the next 10 days.

Enjoy!


----------



## D/W

Enjoy the weekend!


----------



## Leslie

Good morning from Maine. I have no idea what the temperature is this morning, LOL!

L


----------



## Jeff

Good morning, everyone. It's 50 in the heart of Texas and about 30 degrees colder at Leslie's.


----------



## loonlover

Good morning.  It is 30 here.

Hope everyone has a relaxing Sunday.


----------



## Edward C. Patterson

Brrrr. 23 degrees here in Lehigh Valley PA. Morning all.

Edward C. Patterson


----------



## drenee

Good morning.  30 degrees this morning.  We had snow showers most of the day yesterday with no accumulation.  More on and off snow showers today.  Perhaps the sun will make an appearance this afternoon.
deb


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Good Morning All

43 headed toward 60 today and partly cloudy.  Great day to NOT be doing Christmas shopping.

Hope everyone is having a restful Sunday.


----------



## geoffthomas

Good Morning from Derwood on a nice Sunday.
It is 36 with 39 the expected high.
Partly sunny - lots of stuff to do today.


----------



## spotsmom

20 degrees here this morning, and hopefully we'll make the mid 40's.  The weather is so odd here for mid December.  Not a flake on the ground or even in sight!

Have a good one!


----------



## Valmore Daniels

Morning All


----------



## *Sandy Harper*

Good morning to you all. Twelve hours late or 12 hours early, whatever way you look at it.


----------



## TessM

Good morning. My little one slept until 6 am! I am so happy. I'd be happier if it weren't 10 degrees outside. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeff

Good morning, everyone. It's 52 in the heart of Texas. The weather forecast predicts 65 and thunderstorms. I couldn't sleep at all last night. At 5:00 AM I finally gave up, took a shower and prepared for a long day.


----------



## drenee

Good Monday morning.  35 currently.  High expected to be around 48. 
A couple of gifts to buy today and I should be done.  
Happy Monday. 
deb


----------



## Jeff

Technology is getting a little scary. After posting above that I didn't sleep last night I'm seeing advertisements for sleep aides everywhere.


----------



## Leslie

Good morning from freezing cold southern Maine--12 degrees. Brrr!

L


----------



## Amy Corwin

Good Morning - it's 28 degrees here in North Carolina. Had to turn the heat on.  But there's a lot of sunshine out there and I expect it will warm up nicely.


----------



## loonlover

Good morning.  It is 43 with a 30% chance of precipitation today.

Have a great day.


----------



## Andra

Happy Monday!
Our weather is much like Jeff's - cold and dreary. Just rain already!!
We are testing a computer lab setup for some Oracle training that will take place in January.  I love it when people plan ahead! It makes my life so much easier.
I hope you all have a great week!


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Good Morning All

Warm and Sunny is the desert today.

Have a great week !


----------



## geoffthomas

Good Morning from Derwood on a fine Monday.
It was chilly this morning. But it is a balmy 46 now with a high of 49 expected.

I hope you sleep better tonight Jeff.
But now that you got me thinking about the technology lurking, I don't know if I will.  Saw an ad in the paper for a book entitled Let Robots Do The Dying (the coming partnership of men and robots in the U.S. military).  Are these coincidences or what?

Just sayin.....


----------



## Meredith Sinclair

Jeff said:


> Good morning, everyone. It's 52 in the heart of Texas. The weather forecast predicts 65 and thunderstorms. I couldn't sleep at all last night. At 5:00 AM I finally gave up, took a shower and prepared for a long day.


Sorry to hear you couldn't sleep and hope your getting up early got you ahead in the game today rather than cause early exhaustion! It is cool here. Maybe 65 and cloudy. Woke up early and ran to the store with a friend whom I was visiting (VW!) and got a few more things for our baking session today... NO VW is NOT baking, merely _sampling _ heavily!  Hope you get some rest. We are going to see "Chipwrecked" later on and then a nap and CLEANING before the inlaws come on in on Thursday. Good day to all!


----------



## Jeff

Good morning, everyone. It's 50ish and going to be a bit more a bit later.

Thanks to all for the sleep-tight wishes. I slept from midnight to 4:00 this morning, which is about average for me, so I'm good to go today.

It's comforting to see Meredith back in the GM thread. If we could just lure Ann and Betsy back it would be almost like old times.


----------



## Leslie

Good morning--warmer today in southern Maine--32 right now and lots of sun.

Have a great day everyone!

L


----------



## loonlover

Good morning.  Cloudy and 49 with fog.

Hope everyone is having a great week.


----------



## Valmore Daniels

Morning


----------



## Andra

Good Morning!  Jeff, we were colder than you this morning - my weather gadget said it was only 42 when I got up shortly after 6:00am.
Today I am (im)patiently waiting for my Kindle Fire to receive the new update.  I hope it improves the responsiveness of the touchscreen.
Have a great day!


----------



## Jeff

It got colder here since I posted, Andra. Have you tried using a stylus with your Fire?


----------



## Meredith Sinclair

Jeff said:


> Good morning, everyone. It's 50ish and going to be a bit more a bit later.
> 
> Thanks to all for the sleep-tight wishes. I slept from midnight to 4:00 this morning, which is about average for me, so I'm good to go today.
> 
> It's comforting to see Meredith back in the GM thread. If we could just lure Ann and Betsy back it would be almost like old times.


Thanks Jeff, as a teacher with two weeks off you will see me around a bit! I have everything ready to put under the tree... just gotta finish wrapping. Oh, and I hate hearing about Kindle Fire having slow updates... Madison's was just shipped out Saturday... hoping to have it tomorrow! Buuuut... I don't want it to be a FAIL!!!
PS: You sleep like *I* do! I get to sleep around 12-1AM and wake up around 5:30!


----------



## Andra

Jeff, I have had a stylus since Day 1 because I already had one for my Xoom.  It just seems like the Fire's screen is not as responsive as my Xoom or even my phone.  DH's seems to be better than mine.
Meredith, I had to call Kindle CS today and the rep said that the update was supposed to roll out today around 11:00am our time.  So when your daughter's arrives, it should find it right away and do the update.


----------



## JMJeffries

Good morning.  It's cool and clear here in SoCal.  The snow on the mountain behind my house has already melted, but for a few days it was so beautiful.  I'm having my morning tea and thinking about decorating my tree.  I just haven't had time yet.  Today seems like it's possible, but most likely it will be tomorrow.  I bought a living tree this year and keep forgetting to water it.  The smell of pine is so fragrant, my house feels like a forest of trees.


----------



## geoffthomas

Good Day from the nation's capital.
It is a nice Tuesday.  Temperature is 50 or so.


----------



## Meredith Sinclair

Andra said:


> Jeff, I have had a stylus since Day 1 because I already had one for my Xoom. It just seems like the Fire's screen is not as responsive as my Xoom or even my phone. DH's seems to be better than mine.
> Meredith, I had to call Kindle CS today and the rep said that the update was supposed to roll out today around 11:00am our time. So when your daughter's arrives, it should find it right away and do the update.


Thanks! So how often does it need updates? Is it like her laptop where she leaves it on to run them at night? I am SO NOT tech-savvy!


----------



## Jeff

Meredith Sinclair said:


> Thanks! So how often does it need updates? Is it like her laptop where she leaves it on to run them at night? I am SO NOT tech-savvy!


The update's available now and it should install automatically the first time her Fire's connected to the internet.


----------



## Meredith Sinclair

Jeff said:


> The update's available now and it should install automatically the first time her Fire's connected to the internet.


Good! Thanks Jeff. I am so excited about her getting one... I don't even have one... just a regular Kindle. Which I am happy with... I really have no time for all that other stuff.


----------



## Jeff

Meredith Sinclair said:


> I don't even have one... just a regular Kindle.


Me too, but I bought a Fire as Christmas present for my wife so, like you, I'm trying to anticipate problems.


----------



## Jeff

Here I am talking to myself again.

Good morning, everyone, it's 37 in the heart of Texas.


----------



## D/W

Good morning! Wishing you all a wonderful Wednesday!


----------



## Leslie

Good morning from southern Maine where we have a rainy, dreary day in store for us.

Christmas party at the Free Clinic today.

I spent way too much time last night watching various versions of the song, "Baby It's Cold Outside." I even found the original from a 1949 Esther Williams movie (that is, I think it is the original). Here's a link to that one:

http://www.viddler.com/explore/ramperto/videos/1/

My favorite was a duet with Norah Jones and Willie Nelson:






Enjoy!

L


----------



## Valmore Daniels

Morning


----------



## loonlover

Good morning.  Cloudy and 43 this morning.

Hope everyone has a great day.


----------



## Andra

Good Morning!  It was 46 degrees this morning and it should warm up a bit.
Today we are going to see TSO (Trans-Siberian Orchestra) and I am super excited!!!!!!!!!!!
We saw them last year and it was awesome.  I get goosebumps just listening to the albums and the live versions are even better.


----------



## spotsmom

0.1 degree (I guess I should say) this morning.  Brrrrr.... Bright sunshine, headed up to a whopping 35!!!

Today is the day our Charlie Horse gets to go back out with his buddies (he's been confined for 4 weeks)!!!

Have a great day.


----------



## Elmore Hammes

Good morning. Unseasonably warm at 54 degrees in central Indiana. The flood-watch inducing rains are not dampening my day as one of my books is featured on the Indie Spotlight today ( http://www.theindiespotlight.com/ ), so the sun will be shining in my world!
Have a wonderful day.
Elmore


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Good Morning !

Sunny day with temps in the 50's

GO CHARLIE !!


----------



## Meredith Sinclair

Jeff said:


> Here I am talking to myself again.
> Good morning, everyone, it's 37 in the heart of Texas.


Why are you talking to yourself Jeff?
My inlaws are on the way from New Orleans and I am up doing the last of the cleaning and gift-wrapping before they get here! It is drzzling outside and my Gingerbread House Inflatable blew across my lawn and is deflated and heavy to move (it's wet of course) so I must get out there and take care of that before they drive up... it looks sad all deflated!


----------



## Jeff

Be nice, Cobbie - or I'll tell Scarlet.


----------



## geoffthomas

Beware the Queen of Mean.
Good day all.
It was 50 when I stuck my nose out this am.
With about 60 now. Rain of course. But not too hard.


----------



## Jeff

Good morning, all you readers and writers. It's currently 46 but supposed to get up to 65 in the heart of Texas. Hope everyone has a great day.


----------



## loonlover

Good morning all.  It is 42 and raining in central Arkansas.

Grocery shopping on the agenda today after II goes to work at 11 AM.  He is working really odd hours (for his employer at least) this week.  

Hope everyone has a great day.


----------



## Amy Corwin

Good morning!
It's 64 degrees here in North Carolina and I woke up with a blistering headache, but a few aspirin and I should be as right as the rain that is currently falling. 
Happy Holidays to everyone!


----------



## Meredith Sinclair

Good Morning ALL!!! Rainy... Wet... cold... not sure how cold... I'm not poking my head out!!!


----------



## Valmore Daniels

Good morning


----------



## NapCat (retired)

December 22, 2011 
Winter Solstice
Celebrate and Enjoy


----------



## telracs

did someone say my name?


----------



## Jeff

scarlet said:


> did someone say my name?


It was Cobbie. She's shameless.


----------



## Andra

Well, I missed the morning again, but I hope you are all having a great day.  I am still in an good mood from the excellent day I had yesterday.
If I don't talk to you later - I hope you all enjoy safe and happy holidays.


----------



## SheenahFreitas

Good Morning!!! (a little late, or really early...) But I can't stand waking up with no snow on the ground, since I love a white Christmas. But that's just me.


----------



## geoffthomas

Hi there.
Just sticking my salutation in even though it is not morning anymore.


----------



## Leslie

It's a beautiful day here in southern Maine...50 degrees right now with lots of sun.

Have a great day everyone!

L


----------



## Jeff

Did not.


----------



## geoffthomas

Cobbie said:


> LOL....let's blame Scarlet.


Isn't that what we always do?


----------



## Jeff

geoffthomas said:


> Isn't that what we always do?


Isn't everything always her fault?


----------



## loonlover

Good morning.  It is 39 and cloudy, but we are not supposed to get any rain today.

Hope everyone has a great day.  Don't wear yourselves out doing all the last minute Christmas chores.


----------



## Valmore Daniels

Good Morning


----------



## Jeff

Good morning, everyone. If you haven't got a penny a ha-penny will do, if you're not ready for Christmas, God bless you.


----------



## geoffthomas

Well it is almost Christmas here in Derwood.
46 degrees with no more than 49 expected.
Yes I will work today.  Saving vacation days for a home project.
But there will not be many co-workers to interact with.


----------



## Leslie

Yesterday was sunny and warm, today is snowy and cold. As we say here in Maine, "If you don't like the weather, wait a minute."

Happy Christmas Eve Eve everyone! 

L


----------



## Andra

Good Morning!
It's 42 degrees here today - we got a cold front yesterday.
DH and I saw the new Sherlock Holmes movie last night. I thought it was better than the first one.
I am at work today so I can take a few days off next week.  I am being a Help Desk person to help them out.
Happy Friday!


----------



## D/W

Good morning and best wishes to all!


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Good  Morning All

Cool and breezy in the desert.
Hope everyone has their Holiday chores nearly complete.

Happy Friday !


----------



## Jane917

Good morning from Portland Oregon! It is chilly and cloudy, but beautiful in Christmas cheer. Having a great time being entertained by kids!

Sent from my Kindle Fire using Tapatalk


----------



## JMJeffries

Good morning from breeezy, cold Los Angeles.  I lit the fireplace this morning just to enjoy the cheerful crackle of the fire.  Finished decorating my tree yesterday and putting up the decorations  and all the stockings.  Two of the stockings are currently hiding in the garage and I'm going out shortly to find them.  The house is clean ready for Christmas morning and I think I'm almost ready, too.  Shopping done: check.  Decorating done: check.  Presents wrapped: check.  Seeing the delight on my grandchildren's faces on Christmas morning: priceless.


----------



## Jeff

JMJeffries said:


> Good morning from breeezy, cold Los Angeles. I lit the fireplace this morning just to enjoy the cheerful crackle of the fire...


Really? They permit fireplaces in L.A. now? When I was a kid the City came through our neighborhood in San Gabriel and blocked off everyone's fireplace.


----------



## telracs

Cobbie said:


> LOL....let's blame Scarlet.





geoffthomas said:


> Isn't that what we always do?





Jeff said:


> Isn't everything always her fault?


I don't care if you blame me for everything if you give me chocolate.


----------



## Jeff

Good Christmas Eve Morning, everyone. Santa's next stop is Honiara, Solomon Islands.

and for you, Scarlet.


----------



## I love books

Good morning,
Wishing everyone a Merry Christmas (for tomorrow) and a Happy, Healthy, Prosperous New Year!
All the best,
Shadonna


----------



## geoffthomas

Good Morning. 
By now you know it is Christmas Eve Day.
'nuff said.
37 out now with 44 possible, sunny.
Enjoy a blessed day.


----------



## loonlover

Good Christmas Eve morning to all.  It is 30 here going to a high of 48.

Hope everyone enjoys the day - take some time to relax.


----------



## Leslie

Good morning and Merry Christmas Eve everyone!

Sunny and cold here in southern Maine this morning. Time to head to the grocery store to pick up the Christmas roast beef.

L


----------



## Valmore Daniels

Morning and Happy Christmas Eve


----------



## 13500

Happy Christmas eve, KBers! It is 30ish degrees this festive morning. Hope you all have a wonderful holiday!


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Good Morning

Hope everyone is set for a safe and fun holiday weekend wherever you are..


----------



## spotsmom

Morning all, from Central Oregon where it is 18 degrees going up to the 40's.  Feels so weird not to be having a white Christmas.

Wishing everyone a peaceful day and a lovely evening with your family and friends.


----------



## Elmore Hammes

Good morning everyone from central Indiana, where it is 32 degrees heading up to 40. No snow this Christmas, but I guess that will make it safer for travelers. Have a wonderful Christmas Eve and Christmas Day!
Elmore


----------



## telracs

thanks, jeff...


----------



## JMJeffries

Happy Christmas Eve to everyone from Los Angeles.  It's still windy here and chilly, but the sun is out and I'm heading into the dining room to finish wrapping my gifts.


----------



## Jeff

Merry Christmas morning from the heart of Texas, everyone.


----------



## intinst

Merry Christmas! Hope everyone is able to enjoy the day.


----------



## loonlover

Merry Christmas to everyone!


----------



## Leslie

Merry Christmas from Maine, where we have a few flurries to set the mood for the day. Have a safe and happy day, everyone!

L


----------



## drenee

Merry Christmas to all of my KB friends.  
Cold this morning, and the sun is shining brightly.  
Have a wonderful day.  
deb


----------



## Andra

Merry Christmas from my little corner of Texas.
It has been in the low 40s the last few days so we are having our version of a wintery Christmas. I made the first fire of the season last night and it was wonderful.


----------



## geoffthomas

Merry Christmas Everyone!

It is 36 here with 49 possible - sunny.
And it is B-Kay's birthday.

Please say a kind word to someone today (that you would not ordinarily do).


----------



## Kathy

Merry Christmas from sunny Florida!


----------



## spotsmom

Merry Christmas from Central Oregon where it is overcast.  Wishing all KB'ers a great day.  Don't eat too much- guessing that the PAW Club will have new members next week...


----------



## Meredith Sinclair

Good Morning! Cold, wet Christmas... a normal thing for us! LOVE to go outside and just breathe in our... Christmas weather!  Takes me back to when I was little and going outside to see if the reindeer ate the carrots we left out... NOW it's my DD's turn! What a WONDERFUL Blessing today is.


----------



## Valmore Daniels

Good Morning and Merry Christmas


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Merry Christmas to all my KB Friends


----------



## Jeff

Good morning from deep in the heart of Texas. Happy Boxing Day to those who are so inclined.


----------



## 13500

I am definitely inclined, Jeff.  

Good morning, KBers! Happy Boxing Day! Some games, then off to the pub for bangers and mash washed down with a black and tan. Yum...


----------



## loonlover

Good morning all and Happy Boxing Day to those who observe it.

Hope all have a good day.


----------



## drenee

Good Monday morning.  
deb


----------



## Leslie

Good morning and happy day after Christmas! Sunny and cold in southern Maine today.

L


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Good Morning...a nippy 23 in the desert this morning.
Enjoy the day, no matter how you celebrate it....


----------



## Valmore Daniels

Morning all


----------



## geoffthomas

Good Morning from Derwood.
It is 45 now and that is the highest temp we can expect today.
But it IS sunny.

Ah...the memories of going down to the "local" (pub) for bangers and mash and pint.
I haven't done that for a while.

Be gentle to others today, they may not be as loved as you.


----------



## D/W

Good morning!!!


----------



## Leslie

Good morning from southern Maine where it is a chilly 20 degrees this morning.

Have a great Tuesday everyone!

L


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Good morning from cool, damp and soon to rain northern VA...

Betsy


----------



## intinst

Good morning all. Not sleeping so up early. (for me) 40 partly cloudy degrees here in central AR, heading to 54 today. Be careful out there.


----------



## Jeff

Good morning, everyone. What a pleasure to see Betsy posting again. This thread has become an important ritual for me. Yeah, yeah, I know - weird.


----------



## loonlover

Good morning all.  Hope everyone has a great day.


----------



## 13500

Good morning.


----------



## geoffthomas

Good Morning all.
Not a very wierd ritual, Jeff.
I look forward to this - guess I am wierd too.


----------



## drenee

Guys, it's weird when you don't post every morning.  
I read every morning, but I don't always post every morning.  
And today I'm posting in the afternoon.  
Rainy here currently.  Snow in someone's forecast but I didn't pay close enough attention to see if it's me or not.  I'm not planning on leaving the house so it doesn't really concern me.  
Have a great Tuesday, KB friends.
deb


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Good Morning All

Just at freezing in the desert this morning, but headed towards a wonderful afternoon in the 60s.

Have a Great Day !!


----------



## Jeff

Good morning, everyone. We're looking forward to warming temperatures in the heart of Texas. It should reach about 60 today and 70 by the weekend. Now if we could just do something about the sun coming up so late and going down so early...


----------



## Leslie

Good morning from a wet and warm (48 deg) southern Maine. Have a great Wednesday everyone!

L


----------



## loonlover

Good morning.  It is 26 degrees here going to the mid-fifties with clear skies.  Yay, sunshine!  Maybe the leaves still on the ground will dry enough that I can rake by Friday.

Hope everyone has a great day!


----------



## drenee

28 this morning.  We had a dusting of snow over night.  
Have a good Wednesday, KB friends. 
deb


----------



## Amy Corwin

Good morning, it's a chilly 39 degrees but should warm up nicely!
Hope everyone had a wonderful holiday season and is looking forward to the new year.
Best wishes to all!


----------



## Meredith Sinclair

Jeff said:


> Good morning, everyone. We're looking forward to warming temperatures in the heart of Texas. It should reach about 60 today and 70 by the weekend. Now if we could just do something about the sun coming up so late and going down so early...


Hmmmm... Jeff we are having the same problem...  I drove to H-E-B around 5 and came out at 6 to find it PITCH dark!


----------



## intinst

Good morning all. Not going to work this week feels pretty good. See LL,s greeting for weather report. Be careful out there, everybody.


----------



## geoffthomas

Good Morning all.
I hope your Christmas was great and that you enjoy the New Year celebrations.


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Good Morning All


----------



## Jeff

Good morning, everyone. It should reach nearly 70 today in the heart of Texas. I'm hoping to be able to work outside for a while.


----------



## theaatkinson

Good morning. Nova Scotia is blowy but a balmy -2: a good day to stay inside and read.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

theaatkinson said:


> Good morning. Nova Scotia is blowy but a balmy -2: a good day to stay inside and read.


Brrrrr!

According to my Fire, it's 29 degrees F....and overcast here in northern VA. Hope it warms up before we go out for errands.

Have a great day everyone!

Betsy


----------



## Ann in Arlington

Well, it's warmed up to 32 here in Arlington. . . .maybe even 35 now that the sun has sorta come out.  Wait. . . .nope. . . the other weather app on my phone says only 29.

Can we just agree on "cold". 

Morning folks. . . . I know I don't pop in here much. . . .but the mood struck.  What can I say?


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Mom, Ann's following me, make her stop!!!



Betsy


----------



## Amy Corwin

It's 29 degrees here in North Carolina, but the sun it out so it will warm up quickly.
Hope everyone has a great day!


----------



## loonlover

Good morning.  It's 29 here but it is supposed to get to 60 today.  I'm with Jeff - should be able to work outside today.  Doesn't mean I will, but should the urge strike....

Hope everyone has a great day.


----------



## Leslie

Yesterday it was warm enough that people were playing golf here in southern Maine. Today it's back down to 18 deg with a high of 28 predicted. Brrr! Have a great day everybody!

L


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Good Morning !

A toasty 36 in the desert this morning; headed towards the 70s.
I am off on an early grocery (read cat food...) run before the mad shoppers start stampeding.

Have a good day !!


----------



## intinst

Good morning all. Starting to warm up; I'll have to see if LL needs help when/if she works outside. In the immortal words of Sgt. Phil Esterhaus, "Let's be careful out there" to all of my KB friends.


----------



## Valmore Daniels

Good Morning!


----------



## geoffthomas

Hey Betsy, I think it is kind of cute to see you and Ann on the same thread together a lot.
Good Morning all and as Betsy and Ann have said it is cold around here.
In my part of the nation's capital (Maryland) it was 29 when I got up, it is 36 now and it might get up to 43 sometime.  But it is sunny.


----------



## Andra

I missed the morning since it was my first day back at work after Christmas.  But it's a beautiful sunny day here in Austin - high 60s probably.  I was sitting outside earlier just enjoying the day.


----------



## Jeff

Good morning, ya'll.

Didn't make 70 in the heart of Texas but there's hope for today.

What fun to have most of the "Old Gang" back, posting on the GM thread as the new year approaches.


----------



## loonlover

Good morning.  Cloudy this morning but should become partly cloudy later with a high of 63.  

I'm tired of looking at the leaves in the front yard so will be spending a good part of the day raking and burning them.

Enjoy the last Friday of 2011!


----------



## Leslie

Good morning and Happy New Year's Eve Eve! Chilly here in southern Maine--winter has arrived.

L


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Absolutely beautiful desert sunrise, wish you could all be here to join me for coffee










Have a great Friday


----------



## Elmore Hammes

Good morning, all. One or two more mild days in central Indiana before winter wakes up... 45 degrees heading up near 50 with clouds and a little rain today. Have a wonderful Friday!
Elmore


----------



## Andra

Happy Friday!
We have another beautiful day here. It's sunny and hovering in the mid 50s at the moment.
This was a short week, but I am very glad that it's over.


----------



## geoffthomas

Good Morning.
It is still chilly here in the mid-Atlantic.
But there is a chance of hitting 50 today.
And it is sunny - mostly.


----------



## drenee

Good morning.  Chilly and rain headed our direction.  
My youngest son is visiting for a couple of days.  
We may head to Pittsburgh for some shopping later today.
Have a great Friday, KB friends.
deb


----------



## Jeff

Happy New Year's Eve. It should reach 72 today in the heart of Texas. It will probably be the last really warm day until March.


----------



## loonlover

Good morning.  It is 28 this morning going to 66.  Looks like another pretty day.

Happy New Year's Eve to everyone.


----------



## Leslie

Good morning,

It's rainy and dreary here today. I am glad my plans for New Year's Eve consist of "stay inside and be cozy." Have a great day everyone and for those who like to party, be safe!

L


----------



## crebel

Good Morning!  It is a sunny, clear 35 degrees here this morning heading to near 60!!  

Everyone have a safe and happy New Year's Eve.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Good morning!

Sunny and 46 in northern VA.

*looks around nervously*

Is Ann still stalking me?  LOL!

Have a great day everyone!

Betsy


----------



## 13500

Good morning! It is a strange, foggy morning in Chicagoland. High of 46. 

Happy New Year, KB friends. Wishing you joy and peace in the new year.


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Happy New Year !

Let the parties begin....


----------



## spotsmom

20 degrees this morning with a light blanket of snow, and the grey skies have cleared for our typical Central Oregon sun.  Skiers will finally be happy, as the mountain was supposed to get about a foot of snow last night.

Have a great day and a safe evening!


----------



## geoffthomas

Good Morning on New Years Eve Day.
It is 53 here in Maryland and 55 is the expected high for the day.

Enjoy the Holiday.
But be safe.


----------



## *DrDLN* (dr.s.dhillon)

Good morning. Another nice day in sunny California. Happy New Year.


----------



## JMJeffries

Only five more minutes of morning.  Happy New Year from 80 degree Los Angeles.  It's hot here.  Won't last, but I'm enjoying the warm weather as best I can.


----------



## Jeff

Good morning and Happy New Year. The high today in the heart of Texas was supposed to be 75 but the weather bureau has revised it to 61.


----------



## drenee

Good Morning.  Happy New Year.  
Currently 40, high of 48 expected.  We are under a wind advisory.  
Hope everyone has a great Sunday.
deb


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Brrrr, Jeff!  Will you be weariing your parka?  

31° here in Northern VA.  The whole family is due to arrive here at 1:00 PM EST, dinner at 2:00....  better get cookin'!

Betsy


----------



## I love books

Good morning and Happy New Year to everyone! Wishing you all lots of happiness, good health and prosperity!


----------



## geoffthomas

Good Morning everyone.
and Happy New Year.
It is 38 in Derwood with 54 maybe later - sunny now.

A good beginning.


----------



## loonlover

Good morning and Happy New Year.  High of 58 predicted with clear skies.  We also have a lake wind advisory in place, but it is pretty calm right now.

Hope everyone has a great start to 2012.


----------



## Leslie

Lots of sun and 33 degrees right now. My son and his GF are due to arrive in 20 minutes or so with some "fun" news. I wonder what that could be?

L


----------



## theaatkinson

a dreary but happy start to the new year here in NS. so far, no one has a headache. grin


----------



## Jeff

Leslie said:


> My son and his GF are due to arrive in 20 minutes or so with some "fun" news. I wonder what that could be?


Oh dear.


----------



## drenee

Waiting to find out what the fun news will be.


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Leslie said:


> My son and his GF are due to arrive in 20 minutes or so with some "fun" news. I wonder what that could be?


What a cruel and terrifying thing to thing to say to a parent !!  Let us know !!


----------



## NapCat (retired)




----------



## JMJeffries

What a beautiful morning we are having in sunny Los Angeles.  The temps are going to hit 80.  The sky is clear and tomorrow is the Rose Parade.  My daughter in law helps decorate the floats every year for Sierra Madre.  Her grandmother has been a member of the float association for 60 years.  

Happy 2012.


----------



## Andra

My year is not starting out so great but I am hopeful that it will get better.
I wish all of you a wonderful 2012.


----------



## JennaAnderson

I'm stil in my PJs - not a bad thing. 

Good morning everyone! (even though it's 2:30 where I am)


----------



## Leslie

It's evening but I'll post this now so all the Good Morning people will see it first thing in the morning...

My son proposed to his girlfriend last night (Dec 31st) and she said yes, so they are engaged! He was very old fashioned and traditional--went to Day's Jewelers and bought her a lovely solitaire diamond ring. During their quiet evening at home apparently he "got all serious" (according to Jocelyn), got down on one knee and asked, "Will you marry me?" Who knew my son was such a romantic young man? 

I've been a little teary on and off all day. I wasn't expecting this but it is wonderful news. They've been living together for 18 months. It makes me happy they want to take the next step together. She's a wonderful, sweet young woman with both feet very firmly planted on the ground--which in this day and age is a good thing. I am thrilled to have her become part of the family.

And in one of those amazing, strange coincidences, Jocelyn and I share the same birthday--July 2nd.

Tony and I are very happy parents today!

L


----------



## Jeff

Congratulations, Leslie. That _is_ fun news.


----------



## Leslie

Jeff said:


> Congratulations, Leslie. That _is_ fun news.


Fun...or exciting. Exciting I might have guessed. Fun, I had no idea what to expect. We're very happy, either way.

L


----------



## Sean Sweeney

Good morning. Mostly cloudy this morning. A mild 39 degrees. Supposed to hit 41.

I'll break out my shorts.


----------



## Jeff

Good morning, everyone. It's cold in the heart of Texas and won't get much above 50 all day.


----------



## jlee745

Good Morning its 32 degrees this morning in West Central Ga. BIG difference than yesterday. High was in the sixties and today's high is in the 40s. Received my kindle fire yesterday and I'm hooked. Didn't go to sleep till 2. I just woke up and itsa already in my hands. Lol. Trying to convince myself to pick up my kindle 3rdgen. And do some reading, I'm off today so there's plenty of time for both.

Congratulates Leslie. Are they planning on a big wedding? 

Sent from my Kindle Fire using Tapatalk


----------



## loonlover

Good morning all.  It is 32 going to 45 with clear skies.


----------



## Valmore Daniels

Morning all


----------



## Sean Sweeney

Valmore Daniels said:


> Morning all


Good morning, sir!


----------



## Leslie

Good morning everyone,

Another mild day here with temps in the 40s but tomorrow is supposed to be very cold. I'll enjoy the day today.

jlee--I don't know what sort of wedding they want but knowing Lance and Jocelyn, I suspect it will be more on the casual side, vs. the ultra-formal.

L


----------



## crebel

Good Morning Kindleboarders!  It is colder here this morning at a brisk 21 degrees, but the 60 mph winds of the last 24 hours have finally calmed down.

Congratulations on your very exciting news, Leslie. What a joy it is when our kids find their soulmates.

Everyone have a safe and happy day!


----------



## geoffthomas

Good Morning from Derwood,
It is a nice 34 degrees here on this Tuesday.
We don't expect more than 40 today.

Happy Birthday to Isaac Asimov.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Good morning!  

Survived having the family over yesterday.  A good time was had by all, but it was chaos as always.

Cold today and getting colder...

Betsy


----------



## Sean Sweeney

Betsy the Quilter said:


> Good morning!
> 
> Survived having the family over yesterday. A good time was had by all, but it was chaos as always.
> 
> Cold today and getting colder...
> 
> Betsy


At least there's no snow.


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Good Morning

We have an almost Spring like day lined up in the desert. May have to break out the hammock to do some afternoon Kindling !!

Have a Good Week All


----------



## drenee

Winter has finally arrived, at least for a few days, here in the northern panhandle of WV.  
Thank goodness I can stay in all day today.  

Congratulations to you and your husband, Leslie, and to your DS and DDILtb.  (dear daughter-in-law to be.)
My daughter's wedding is coming up in June and I can't wait.  Sarah and Zach are such fun people, and Zach's family is a blast.  It's going to be a great time and I can't wait.  Well, actually, after I find a dress I will be more excited.  
Have a great Monday, KB friends.
deb


----------



## spotsmom

26 in the high desert this morning, going up hopefully to the 40's.  overcast, but the early part of the week should be sunny and perfect for skiing!!!

Have a good day and enjoy the games (go Wisconsin!!!)!!!

PS- I hate people who can even think about getting into a hammock in January...  I should just set mine up indoors.


----------



## JMJeffries

Watching the Rose Parade.  Temps today in the low 80s.  The regularly scheduled winter is going to return, but not until later this week.


----------



## *Sandy Harper*

Good morning you all on this cloudy day. Happy New Year.


----------



## Leslie

Good morning and back to work for me. It's 23 degrees today and feels like winter.

Have a great Tuesday everyone!

L


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

brrrrr  26 here in northern VA...

Gotta have coffee...

Betsy


----------



## drenee

19 here this morning.  
I have one more day before going back to work.  
A few errands to run later.  Packing this morning.  
Happy Tuesday. 
deb


----------



## crebel

Good Morning.  It is a brisk 8 degrees here with a wind chill of -1.

Thank goodness the Iowa caucuses will finally be held tonight and the constant barrage of political phone calls and tv/radio advertisements will stop.  

Everyone have a safe and happy day!


----------



## spotsmom

Good morning from Central Oregon.  27 degrees at present, hopefully heading up to the 40's.

Nobody will be happier that the Iowa caucuses will be over than me.


----------



## Sean Sweeney

Goooooooooooooooooood morning! It's a glorious sunny day here in the Commonwealth. 25 degrees, with a high of 26 (yeah, that one degree is going to make a whole helluva difference!) and windy today. I guess I'll have to bundle up when I go to the supermarket.


----------



## loonlover

Good morning all.  It was 17 at my back door this morning.  A high of 48 is expected.

Wrestling at the arena tonight.  Always an interesting crowd for us people watchers.

Hope everyone has a great day.  Stay warm out there.

ETA:  Happy Birthday to Geoffthomas!


----------



## Jeff

Good morning, everyone. It's currently only 27 in the heart of Texas, with a high expected of 58.


----------



## jlee745

Good Morning everyone! It is a Very cold 26 degrees here in West Central Ga. The wind was awful last nite!


----------



## drenee

Happy Birthday, Geoff.
deb


----------



## Jeff

Oh no. I almost missed Geoff's birthday. Happy birthday, my friend.


----------



## 13500

Looks like Chicagoland has the same weather as Boston, according to Sean.

Happy Birthday, Geoff!


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Good Morning

Almost like Spring here this morning....warm, light breeze and birds everywhere

Have a great day !!


----------



## JMJeffries

Good morning everyone.  Have a busy week planned because next week I'm having a cataract removed and I'll be out of commission for a few days.  I'll be thinking of everyone here and wishing you all the best for 2012.

Cool, but sunny here in Los Angeles.


----------



## geoffthomas

It is cold in Derwood - like 23 or so.
And it is only 27 now with no chance of anything higher than 29.
Good Tuesday everyone.
It is a wonderful day in Derwood.
Did I mention it is Cold?

Oh thanks for the B'day Greets.
And did you know that it is also the birthday of Cicero,  J. R. R. Tolkien and Mel Gibson?

And did I forget to say that it is cold here?


----------



## telracs

geoffthomas said:


> It is cold in Derwood - like 23 or so.
> And it is only 27 now with no chance of anything higher than 29.
> Good Tuesday everyone.
> It is a wonderful day in Derwood.
> Did I mention it is Cold?
> 
> Oh thanks for the B'day Greets.
> And did you know that it is also the birthday of Cicero, J. R. R. Tolkien and Mel Gibson?
> 
> And did I forget to say that it is cold here?


gee, I'm getting the impression that it's not too warm there... could it be... COLD?

if so, it's like it is here. going DOWN to 26 from a high at 9 am of 30.


----------



## Jeff

Good morning, everyone. It's 39 in the heart of Texas and should get up into the lower 60s later.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Hope you had a great birthday, Geoff!

G'morning....12 degrees here in Northern VA...

Betsy


----------



## Amy Corwin

Good Morning!
It's 19 degrees here in North Carolina. Certainly a cold one! But it will warm up later today and this week.


----------



## Valmore Daniels

Good Morning all


----------



## geoffthomas

Good Morning and good heavens - it is 14 now in MD.
It is forecast that we will go up to 30 later.


----------



## Leslie

We've gone from chilly to cold this morning: 9 degrees. I think I'll have to warm the car up before driving to work. Have a great day everyone!

L


----------



## drenee

Hi ho hi ho.... Brrrr.  It's too cold for this off to work stuff. 
17 degrees this morning.    
deb


----------



## loonlover

Good morning.  It is 32 here going to 56.

My van broke down yesterday so I did not work last night.  Will be calling AAA shortly to have it towed to the shop. 

Hope everyone has a good day.


----------



## 13500

Sorry about your van, loonlover. 

Good morning, all. It is chilly, 24, but seasonal here in Chicagoland today, going up to about 35.

Have a good one!


----------



## Sean Sweeney

From what I've seen on Facebook from my local friends, it was about 4 degrees above zero this morning. It is now 17 degrees.

Good morning!


----------



## crebel

Good Morning.  It is sunny here and already 32 degrees heading to the high 40s - nice!

I survived the Iowa caucuses last night and my phone is blessedly quiet this morning as the candidates move on to New Hampshire...

Everyone have a safe and happy day!


----------



## Elizabeth Black

Good morning everyone! It's chilly here in Massachusetts. 'Bout time. It's been in the mid to late 40s. In January. Go figure.


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Good Morning

I gave up on the Iowa silliness and watched meteors instead........tired now. I may need to take a prenap nap !!


----------



## Sean Sweeney

Good morning. About 25 degrees out this morning, an increase of about 20 from yesterday morning at this time. 

It's also a sauna in my office.

Have a great day, folks.


----------



## geoffthomas

Good Morning from Md.
It is 28 now with a high of 41-44 or so possible.
Supposed to be sunny all day.

What a good day for writers to write - yeah?


----------



## Jeff

Good morning to everyone. It's 32 in the heart of Texas and should warm up into the 60s. 

Yeah, yeah, yeah, Geoff.    I have a doctor's appointment at 8:15, but I'll have my nose back against the grindstone ASAP.


----------



## Valmore Daniels

Morning


----------



## Amy Corwin

Good Morning! It's 34 degrees here in North Carolina and sunny out. Looks like it might be a beautiful day.


----------



## Leslie

Good morning...24 degrees this morning but it feels colder. Dreary out there today...

L


----------



## loonlover

Good morning.  It is 25 with clear skies and a high of 61 expected.


----------



## Elizabeth Black

Good morning! I got hot in the middle of the night so I threw off the blanket. It's still too warm up here but it's getting chillier.


----------



## crebel

Good Morning!  It is already 36 degrees here on our way to record highs in the 60s!  Woo Hoo!!!

Everyone have a safe and happy day.


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Good Morning

Beautiful day in the desert.  Off to play...

Have a Great Day !


----------



## Vegas_Asian

51 degrees and get up for my first day of my second job

Sent from my HTC Inspire via Tapatalk


----------



## *DrDLN* (dr.s.dhillon)

Good morning everyone. Another nice day. I am itching to go out.


----------



## drenee

Good a couple of hours past morning.  The sun is shining and it's trying to warm up outside.
I ran errands this morning, and I'm sitting in my new office now.  They put the phone line in
but no phone.  Which doesn't bother me in the least.  
Have a great Thursday, KB friends.
deb


----------



## loonlover

Good morning all. It is 31 this morning and expected to reach 61 later.

We have to be at the surgery center at 7:30 for II's surgery scheduled at 9 so will be getting him up very shortly.  Hope to be home by early afternoon.

Everyone have a great Friday.


----------



## Jeff

Good morning, everyone. It's going to be another unseasonably warm day in the heart of Texas. 

Thinking of you, II and LL.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

loonlover said:


> Good morning all. It is 31 this morning and expected to reach 61 later.
> 
> We have to be at the surgery center at 7:30 for II's surgery scheduled at 9 so will be getting him up very shortly. Hope to be home by early afternoon.
> 
> Everyone have a great Friday.


Thinking of you, let us know how it goes.

A grey looking morning in northern VA. 29 degrees...

Betsy


----------



## intinst

Hi Ho, it's off to the surgery we go! Still not having pain with this, but ready for the other symptoms to start abating. See you all (so to speak) shortly.


----------



## geoffthomas

Good Morning from MD.
It is 30 with 55 possible.
Best Wishes II.  And we know LL will be taking good care of you.
I hope you know how much we all care about both of you.

Just sayin......


----------



## 13500

Thinking of you today, II and LL. Best of luck.

It is a balmy 42 already today in Chicagoland, going up to mid-50s. It's kinda crazy, but I will take it. 

Have a good day, everyone.


----------



## Leslie

Good morning everyone,

Snowing here in southern Maine this morning. Have a great Friday!

L


----------



## Andra

Happy Friday!  I'm with Jeff on the weather today.  It's 58 or so now but we are supposed to get into the high 70s this afternoon.
Sending good thoughts to II and LL today for an easy surgery and recovery.


----------



## crebel

Good Morning everyone.  Shirtsleeve weather in Iowa in January is strange but wonderful.  Not quite as warm as yesterday when we set record highs, but still heading to the 50s.

Intinst, I'm thinking of you especially this morning and hope for a quick recovery.  I know LL will take good care of you and am sure you are looking forward her wearing the nurses outfit again  

Hey Leslie, June 2 is on a Saturday this year - maybe the kids will want to carry on the wedding date tradition on a "normal" day instead of the Friday we both did!


----------



## drenee

My daughter is getting married on June 2nd this year.  I think that date is good luck.  Look how long your all's marriages have last.  

II and LL, thinking of you.  

41 this morning.  Should be in the mid 50s today.  Wonderful weather for January.  
MRI this afternoon.  Just another test to rule out I don't know what.  
deb


----------



## NapCat (retired)

drenee said:


> My daughter is getting married on June 2nd this year. I think that date is good luck.




[size=12pt]You Betcha' that is a good luck date.........NapCat's Birthday !!


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Good Morning

Another spring-like day in the desert...yippy...off to play !

Happy Friday All


----------



## Sean Sweeney

Morning everyone. Bright and sunny. I feel like hell. Doctor's appointment at 3:30.


----------



## intinst

Just an update: 
Procedure went well this morning and I already feel a little better. (Other than my abdomen hurting like it was used as a side of beef stand-in in the Rocky Movie.) Back at home now (since about 12::30). Just lounging around mostly today,Tomorrow superposed to get back working around the house. I'm sure LL is looking for t that to start.  Thanks for your prayers and concern.


----------



## Jeff

Glad to see you're home and reasonably comfortable, II. Thanks for the update.


----------



## loonlover

intinst said:


> Just an update:
> Procedure went well this morning and I already feel a little better. (Other than my abdomen hurting like it was used as a side of beef stand-in in the Rocky Movie.) Back at home now (since about 12::30). Just lounging around mostly today,Tomorrow superposed to get back working around the house. I'm sure LL is looking for t that to start.  Thanks for your prayers and concern.


Can you tell he is on medication? Actually, he is supposed to get back to walking around the house tomorrow, not working.

I also thank you for your concern.


----------



## intinst

loonlover said:


> *Can you tell he is on medication?* Actually, he is supposed to get back to walking around the house tomorrow, not working.
> 
> I also thank you for your concern.


Nah, that doesn't look much different than the way I usually type...unfortunately.


----------



## geoffthomas

boy are we glad to hear this news.
Sorry but I am always a little worried when someone undergoes a procedure.
Woo Hoo.....all is well.


----------



## crebel

Good Morning.  I didn't have access to a computer last night, so I'm glad my first stop of the day is to hear good news for II and LL.  Hope you had a comfortable night.

Expecting more good weather today and am enjoying the unseasonable warmth.

Everyone have a safe and happy day/


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

27 and dark here in northern VA.  

Glad everything went well, intinst!  You seemed to be up all night posting!

Have a great day!

Betsy


----------



## Jeff

Good morning, everyone. It should be sunny and reach 65 today in the heart of Texas.


----------



## Leslie

Good morning,

Rushing out the door to take the dog to the groomer. Have a great day everyone!

L


----------



## loonlover

Betsy the Quilter said:


> Glad everything went well, intinst! You seemed to be up all night posting!
> 
> Betsy


Ah, but you didn't see the dozing going on between posts.

Good morning all. Much warmer this morning at 50 degrees. We have a chance of rain for the next few days. I'm kind of hoping that forecast is wrong.

Hope everyone has a restful Saturday.


----------



## drenee

Good Saturday morning.  Sunny and 49.  I think that's our high for the day.  
II, i'm so glad things went well.  
deb


----------



## Sean Sweeney

Morning everyone. Well, I don't have pneumonia or an infection. Just need to rest.


----------



## drenee

Sean, glad it's nothing serious.  Hope you feel better soon. 
deb


----------



## spotsmom

Good morning!  16 degrees and partly sunny in Central Oregon.  We had a very light dusting of snow last night, and there's a hard frost on the pasture.  Still no snow in sight for the next week.  So unusual.

Hope you're on the mend, Sean!! 

Hope everyone has a nice relaxing Saturday!!


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Good Morning

Sunny and breezy in the desert this morning

Hope everyone has a restful weekend.


----------



## Sean Sweeney

I'm definitely feeling better, but not completely out of the woods. Just need to rest.


----------



## geoffthomas

Good Morning - ok afternoon.
It hit 55 or so today.
but I think it is going to get colder.
Sean rest a lot.
IntInst - same.


----------



## mlewis78

Good afternoon.  3pm.  It's 59 degrees in NYC.  Will be cooler tomorrow.


----------



## Jeff

Good morning, everyone. It's cloudy with a 20% chance of rain today in the heart of Texas. Hope you all have a great day.


----------



## loonlover

Good morning.  It is 45 and we have a 30% chance of rain.

Hope everyone has a good day.


----------



## Leslie

Good morning,

23 degrees and sunny in southern Maine. We have a restless dog on our hands. Good thing we have Wag It games this morning to help her burn off some energy.

L


----------



## Valmore Daniels

Good morning


----------



## D/W

Good morning to all!


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Good Morning

Desert is Sunny and Breezy today.

Enjoy the Day !


----------



## geoffthomas

Good Morning from Derwood, MD.
It is 46 here now- may get up to 48 yet.
Been out doing last-minute things - cleaning out last gutter, raking and sucking-up the last oak leaves I forgot, cleaning off the snow blower.  Stuff like that.


----------



## Leslie

Good morning,

18 degrees in southern Maine this morning....brrr!

L


----------



## Jeff

Not so cold but dreary and drizzling in the heart of Texas. Good morning, everyone.


----------



## loonlover

Good morning.  It is 43 going to 54 with a 50% chance of precipitation.


----------



## crebel

Good Morning.  It is 23 degrees on its way to 50 with record highs expected again today and tomorrow.

Hope you all had a wonderful weekend and have a safe and happy Monday.


----------



## Amy Corwin

Good morning!
It's 45 degrees here and slightly overcast in North Carolina. I'm actually hoping for rain.


----------



## 13500

Good morning, all. in the twenties in Chicagoland, but supposed to get up to 46.

Have a good one!


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Good Morning

Another Spring Preview day in the desert.

Have a great day.


----------



## geoffthomas

Good Morning (barely).
It got colder here and will probably not go over 40 today.


----------



## Andra

Still cool and wet this morning in Austin.
It's DH's birthday so we had breakfast before I came to work.  We were going to take the day off and have an adventure, but the weather is nasty and he has a lot going on at work so we are going to do that next month instead


----------



## drenee

Did not check in this morning.  
It's mid 40s currently and sunny.  Nice moderate weather.  
Working from home today.
deb


----------



## Jeff

Another rainy, chilly day in the heart of Texas. Good morning, everyone.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Good morning!

Well, the snow we had yesterday afternoon in northern VA was an unexpected event! Right at rush hour...which normally wouldn't matter to me as I "work" from home...but I had an outside gig last night...three hours to go 40 miles ...sigh....fortunately, I left in time to have dinner with the quilt guild members, two hours before the meeting, and was able to get there in time to give my presentation...And they got me a salad to go.  And the trip home was fine. 

Sean, feel better!



DreamWeaver said:


> Do you ever sleep, Betsy? I'm sometimes online at 1 or 2 AM (west coast time), and I see that you're posting too!


Sometimes I wake up at three or four am east coast time...and I like to see what trouble is brewing here...

Betsy


----------



## Valmore Daniels

Good Morning all


----------



## Jeff

Betsy the Quilter said:


> Sometimes I wake up at three or four am east coast time...and I like to see what trouble is brewing here...


There's no safe time for troublemakers.


----------



## loonlover

Good morning all.  So far we haven't had the rain Jeff mentions, but it is gloomy with a cold dampness to the air.

I'm working at the arena today at a competition for local students.  It only lasts 2-3 hours so hopefully the predicted rain waits until afternoon to fall.

Hope everyone has a great day.


----------



## Amy Corwin

Good Morning! It's 46 degrees and dreary out, but we need the rain, so I'm actually hoping it will POUR!
Have a wonderful day!


----------



## crebel

Sneaking in under the Good Morning wire for Central time zone.  Everyone have a safe and happy day!


----------



## D/W

Good morning, everyone!



Betsy the Quilter said:


> Sometimes I wake up at three or four am east coast time...and I like to see what trouble is brewing here...


There are troublemakers at KindleBoards?  You and the other moderators do an excellent job keeping us in line.


----------



## drenee

Good day.  Beautiful sunny day.  44 currently.  I believe that's pretty close to the high expected today.  
Have a great day.
deb


----------



## Leslie

Happy early afternoon everyone...not sure what the weather is like. It was mild (28 degrees) this morning. There are rumors of a storm on Thursday...

L


----------



## Andra

It's right after lunch here and I tried to post this morning but KB was DOWN and I was FRANTIC...
It's not raining here but it's still in the 50s.


----------



## JScott

Rain, rain, and more rain in Texas. Yet, there's much more needed to fill up the reservoirs after the Drought of 2011.


----------



## geoffthomas

Good day.
It was 30 when I got out and about this morning.
And the high will not actually hit 49.

And Hostess, the makers of Twinkies has filed for bankruptcy protection.


----------



## Jeff

And Wonder bread.


----------



## Lee Reynoldson

Morning all. Halfway through second coffee. Still not awake. Still not a morning person. Approach with caution.


----------



## Leslie

Good morning,

21 degrees and clear. Moving day for mom -- pray for me! 

L


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Take care today, Leslie!

28 degrees now in northern VA...my brother is going to come over for dinner tonight and finally receive his Christmas present...a Fire.  

Betsy


----------



## Valmore Daniels

G'Morning


----------



## Jeff

Thinking of you, Leslie.

Good morning, everyone. It's 37 now and promising to be 70 later, in the heart of Texas.


----------



## crebel

Good morning, all.  After being spoiled by record-breaking high temperatures in January, it appears we are going to experience winter-as-it-is-known-to-be-in-Iowa.  Sigh...

Good luck today, Leslie.  I'll be thinking of you.  Welcome to the Good Morning thread, Lee.

Everyone have a safe and happy day.


----------



## 13500

Good morning!


----------



## loonlover

Thinking of you, Leslie, and good luck.

Good morning everyone.  Still cloudy and gloomy here with a mention of possible snow flurries over night.  We received slightly more than an inch of rain yesterday.  

Hope everyone has a good day.


----------



## Amy Corwin

Good morning (late but well-meant). It's gloomy here and we need some rain, but it looks like it will just keep on promising and not delivering. Hmmm. I'm sure there's a witty thing I could say about that, if I had the wit to do so.


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Good Morning All

A beautiful day in the desert.  Off to Las Vegas for a day of shopping and chores.

Have a good day.


----------



## spotsmom

26 degrees here this morning when I went out to Drug the Donkey.  Supposed to be in the high 30's today.  Still no signs of precipitation, so I decided not to go ice skiing today.

Hope you all have a wonderful day!!


----------



## Lee Reynoldson

crebel said:


> G Welcome to the Good Morning thread, Lee.


Cheers! Good mornin' all . Well it's still technically morning here; I'm a bit late starting today.


----------



## Jeff

Good morning, everyone. It's going to be chilly all day in the heart of Texas with a high of about 45.


----------



## Ann in Arlington

Good Morning all!

Hi Ho Hi Ho. . . . .

Yep. . .off to work. . . .tax season (in the US) again in full swing.  That said, I expect today to be relatively calm. . . .but after the weekend it'll start getting busy.

Weather is cool now (41) but will be warm later (59!).  And Sunny!


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Good Morning!

Finally celebrated Christmas with my brother last night (and he got his Fire, which he was delighted with) so we'lll be taking the Christmas tree down today...  

45 and cloudy in northern VA...waiting for the sun Ann is talking about..

Betsy


----------



## Amy Corwin

Good morning! It's sunny 46 degrees here in North Carolina and it looks like a lovely day.
Hope everyone is doing well and looking forward to the weekend!


----------



## loonlover

Good morning all.  It will be partly cloudy with a high of 40 here today.  Current temp is 31.

Hope everyone has a great day.


----------



## Valmore Daniels

Good morning


----------



## CrystalStarr

Good morning!  Nasty weather Herr today and I actually have to go out. I work from home so I often stay in. With my cold I haven't left the house since church on Sunday. 

Sent from my Kindle Fire using Tapatalk


----------



## Leslie

Good morning -- it's snowing here in southern Maine. First real storm of the season. Have a great Thursday everyone!

Also, thanks for all the good wishes for my mom's move. It all went pretty smoothly....of course, now she's 2.5 hours away from us, not 20 minutes but that's her choice.  

L


----------



## crebel

Good morning to all.  It looks like winter is finally here with snow on the ground and wind chills below zero.  This weather is what we expect for Iowa in January  

Everyone have a safe and happy day.


----------



## Elmore Hammes

Good morning (or afternoon, to be accurate in my time zone). The mild weather is over in central Indiana, with temps in the 30's today and an expected 2 to 3 inches of snow this evening. Other than a quick trip to the Animal Shelter to spend a little time with the cats, I shall stay warm at home and do a little writing.
Have a great day!
Elmore


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Good Morning All


----------



## geoffthomas

Good Morning from MD.
It rained all night but is not doing so now.

And it is the birthday Jeff Bezos, born this day in 1964.


----------



## Leslie

Good morning,

Happy belated birthday to Jeff.

It's Friday the 13th. Be cautious today...

Cold and snowy in southern Maine. Brrr!

L


----------



## crebel

Good Morning and Happy Friday the 13th!  Everyone have a safe and happy day.


----------



## loonlover

Good morning.  Cold here but clear.  Should turn in to a nice day.  

Hope everyone has a great Friday.


----------



## Amy Corwin

IT's FRIDAY!  
We've got 32 degrees and sunny weather here in North Carolina and I'm looking forward to a long, 3 day weekend. Whoo-hoo!
Best wishes to everyone.
Now go forth and conquer your goals!


----------



## Jeff

Good morning, everyone. It's freezing and cloudy in the heart of Texas. The weekend may be better.


----------



## Valmore Daniels

Morning


----------



## Andra

I'm very glad it's Friday - and 13 is my lucky number!!
As Jeff said, it's freezing in the middle of Texas and is supposed to stay cold (for us) all day. But the sunrise was beautiful.


----------



## spotsmom

15 degrees here in Central Oregon.  More sun today, with a high of 50 before a storm system comes in tonight.  "Storm system" does not mean appreciable snow.  Sigh.

Enjoy Friday the 13th!!!


----------



## geoffthomas

Good Morning from Derwood, MD where all is good.
This is the "actual" anniversary of when I met my wife.
Which was on Friday, January 13, 1961.
A "lucky" day for me.


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Beautiful Day in the desert......off to play !!

Have a good weekend All


----------



## NapCat (retired)

geoffthomas said:


> Good Morning from Derwood, MD where all is good.
> This is the "actual" anniversary of when I met my wife.
> Which was on Friday, January 13, 1961.
> A "lucky" day for me.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Sunny but cold here in northern VA....taking the Christmas tree down today.


Betsy


----------



## Jeff

It's only 30 right now but the weatherman promises 65 later today for the heart of Texas. Good morning, all you nice people. Hope you have a wonderful weekend.


----------



## loonlover

Good morning all.  29 here going to 59.

Heading to the arena shortly to corral/control Jimmy Buffet fans this morning.  Tickets go on sale at 10AM.  It is impossible to predict how many will show up to buy tickets in person.  Me?  I prefer hovering over the keyboard at the stroke of 10 if I am buying tickets to something.

Hope everyone has a great day.


----------



## Leslie

Good morning,

30 degrees and cloudy. We are off to finish cleaning my mom's old condo. I will be so glad when all this moving stuff is OVER....hopefully today!

L


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

23 degrees here in northern VA....hubby trying to figure out if he can go out to run without freezing...

Good luck with the parrotheads, Loonlover!

Betsy


----------



## crebel

Good Morning.  It is a brisk 16 degrees here with some snow flurries this morning.

Everyone have a safe and happy day.


----------



## Valmore Daniels

Morning


----------



## drenee

Good Saturday morning.  Snow has been coming down all morning.  Just a light flurry.  Nothing to run out and buy TP for.  
I haven't checked the temp this morning, but it was super cold yesterday.  My car iced and snowed over while we were in court yesterday and I had to clean it off in my high heels.  I don't think my toes have thawed out yet.  
Typing transcripts for me today.  
Happy Saturday, KB friends.
deb


----------



## *DrDLN* (dr.s.dhillon)

Good morning folks. It's another beautiful day in bay area.


----------



## geoffthomas

good day from Maryland.
It is a nice chilly, sunny day.
We have already had our high of 37.


----------



## Vegas_Asian

Woah.....that was a weird dream......

Sent from my HTC Inspire via Tapatalk


----------



## Susan in VA

It's past 8 AM, where_ are_ all you people today??

DD is away for the long weekend, ice skating on the lakes in MN with her dad, and so I have lots of time to myself for three whole days and thought this was a good opportunity to get back into old habits. Like saying good morning. 

eta: It's 24 degrees and sunny in this part of Northern Virginia.


----------



## loonlover

Good morning all.  It is 28 and sunny here.  The forecast is for it to warm up to a pleasant 59.

Good to see you here, Susan.

Hope everyone has a great day.


----------



## Leslie

Good morning,

Very cold in southern Maine this morning -- 3 degrees right now. It was five below when my husband was out walking the dog. Bright and sunny, though, which is nice.

Have a great Sunday everyone!

L


----------



## Jeff

Good morning, everyone. It's 39 in the heart of Texas and should reach the mid 60s. It's very nice to see you this morning, Susan.


----------



## geoffthomas

Good Morning.
It is 23 now with 32 possible.
A clear day at least.


----------



## Sean Sweeney

Morning all. 6 degrees here. Supposed to hit 20.

Brrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr.


----------



## Ursula_Bauer

Good Morning all.

Toasty 2 degrees up here in the northeast US. Supposed to warm up maybe to 20. At least it's a bright, sunny morning.


----------



## Valmore Daniels

Good Morning


----------



## drenee

We have been stuck around 18/19 for the last few days.  Brrrr.  The sun is trying to shine this morning.  It should get to a whole 28 today.  
A leisurely day of cross stitching for me today.
deb


----------



## spotsmom

21 degrees this morning with a light dusting of snow.  Might get to low 30's today, so a good day to lounge with the DX near the woodstove.

Have a great day!


----------



## JMJeffries

Won't have time tomorrow morning, having cataract surgery, but I wanted to wish everyone a good morning and a terrific day.  Haven't been around much the last week or two, trying to get caught up on so many things before the doctor gives me a new eye.  But I want I you all to know I will be thinking of you and keeping your morning greetings in my thoughts.


----------



## loonlover

Good luck tomorrow.  I had cataract surgery last April.  Mostly involved some minor inconvenience and the results were so worth it.


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Good Morning All !!

I am afraid that I will not be having my morning coffee with your guys for several months.

'da Cat is off on a wonderful new adventure, working with the National Park Service. 











 I will check in when I can. Keep Well my Friends !!


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Good morning!

Wow, Susan was on at 8 am yesterday?  

NapCat, we want to know more!!!!

I'm heading out this morning to do a little birding with my birding gal pal....and it's 16 here right now.  My  husband says "you're going out to in 16 degree weather to see a sparrow?"  actually a good question.  But it's a brewer's sparrow, a west coast bird here on the east coast.

Sigh, I never see the birds we go out after.....and it's cold....  

Have a great morning!  Think warm thoughts!

Betsy


----------



## Ann in Arlington

Good Morning!  It's warmed up to 21 here. 

Betsy, are you going to take your Fire to keep you warm?  

I have some Scouts scheduled to come and let me order cookies today so I'll be around off and on.  Yesterday I posted to the neighborhood list serve and a girl came yesterday and two other parents said they'd send 'em over today.


----------



## geoffthomas

Good Morning.
It is only 19 here in Md.
Possible high of 39 later.


----------



## Leslie

Good morning,

Freezing cold here: -1. Brrr! I am off to the vet with the cat for a 9 am appointment, then work.

Have a great day everyone!

L


----------



## Valmore Daniels

Morning


----------



## crebel

Good Morning.  It is a balmy 37 degrees here and most of our snow should finish melting today (we've only had about 4").

JM, I had cataract surgery a year ago in both eyes - it is a piece of cake!  Good luck today.

NapCat, we sure will miss your daily hellos.  Be safe, enjoy the job and let us hear from you as often as you can.

Everyone have a safe and happy day.


----------



## Edward C. Patterson

11 degrees here in Lehigh Valley PA. Brrrr. Everyne have a great Dr. King Day and remember the freedom of one is the freedom of all.

Edward C. Patterson
Readers Rock


----------



## loonlover

Good morning all.  It is a pleasant 52 degrees here this morning with a possibility of thunderstorms.

Post when you can, NapCat.  You'll be missed.

Hope everyone has a great day.


----------



## 13500

Good morning. It's a chilly start in Chicagoland, but supposed to get up to 40. Not bad, huh?

JM, hope your surgery goes well. Good luck.

Napcat, good luck with work.

Ed, well said, "The freedom of one is the freedom of all."

Happy MLK Day, everyone.


----------



## Sean Sweeney

11 degrees. Supposed to hit 34 today. Heat wave.


----------



## Jeff

Good morning, everyone. It's a balmy 64 and going to be 74 later, in the heart of Texas.



Betsy the Quilter said:


> Wow, Susan was on at 8 am yesterday?


One day in a row.



JMJeffries said:


> Won't have time tomorrow morning, having cataract surgery...


Good luck. My wife's first eye surgery is tomorrow.


----------



## Susan in VA

Good morning 



Betsy the Quilter said:


> Wow, Susan was on at 8 am yesterday?


I was actually up at six.  Isn't that always the case, you have a day to sleep in and then you're wide awake bright and early... 



Jeff said:


> One day in a row.


Hmph. I was _awake_ at 0630 today, but did laundry and stuff first. Eight more hours of solitude, then they come back from MN and the place is chaos again..... I figure KB is worth at least one of those hours, right?

NapCat, don't get lost. I hear those registered microchips work pretty well.


----------



## drenee

JM, good luck.  

Nap, I think working with the Park Service would be so much fun.  I have recently been listening to books by Ivan Doig, which are loosely based on the beginnings of the National Park Service.  

I hope Betsy can get a picture of her sparrow and post for us.  

Day off for me, but I'm working on transcripts, of course, for some plea hearings we have tomorrow.  

It's 28 out this morning, and our high is hopefully going to the mid 40s.  
deb


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Back and thawing out...no signs of the sparrows but we weren't the only crazy birders up early looking for it...  Did see five bald eagles put on an amazing aerial display chasing a gull...  The gull won the dogfight as, one by one, the eagles dropped off over a five minute span.

And I did take my Fire in its Gardenour Leather sleeve and with the new stylus that arrived this week. (I didn't want to take my gloves off to use the touch screen.)  First chance to use my new iBird Pro app.  Worked well!

Renee took some pics with her iPhone, will post when I can...

Staying in the rest of the day....

Betsy


----------



## Jeff

Susan in VA said:


> Hmph. I was _awake_ at 0630 today, but did laundry and stuff first.


I felt you lurking out there.


----------



## Susan in VA

Jeff said:


> I felt you lurking out there.


"The eyes of Virginia are upon you"... or something like that....


----------



## spotsmom

17 this morning, with another skiff of snow.

NapCat, enjoy your "service" and keep in touch!!!  I think a cat collar w/microchip is a great idea!!  

Drenee, Ivan Doig is a fabulous writer, and I'm glad to see someone is enjoying him.  Very well known in the Northwest, naturally, as he's from Montana.

have a good one, all!


----------



## theaatkinson

good morning from balmy -8 Nova Scotia.

at least there's no snow so I can just get in my car and drive


----------



## Jeff

Good morning, folks. It's 64 in the heart of Texas. I hope you all have a wonderful day.


----------



## Leslie

Good morning,

28 degrees and snowing this morning. It's my husband's birthday today!

L


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Leslie said:


> Good morning,
> 
> 28 degrees and snowing this morning. It's my husband's birthday today!
> 
> L


Happy Birthday to your husband! What are you going to do to celebrate?

It's 41 and raining here...no birding this morning!

Everyone have a great day!

Betsy


----------



## loonlover

Good morning all.  It is 60 here this morning with a lake wind advisory.  It is supposed to get down to 25 tonight but then warm up again as the week goes by.

Happy birthday to Leslie's husband.

Hope everyone has a great day.


----------



## Valmore Daniels

G'Mornin'


----------



## Amy Corwin

Good Mornng!
It's a warm 50 degrees and sunny here in North Carolina. Another great start.


----------



## Susan in VA

Good morning.  Back to the get-grouchy-kid-ready-for-school routine.    I thought this attitude stuff wasn't supposed to start until they were teenagers??


----------



## spotsmom

FINALLY!!  It's snowing!! 9-18" predicted through tomorrow noon.  Of course, I have to drive in the stuff, but we're all happy to have some precip. for next summer.  22 degrees right now.

Have a safe Tuesday!


----------



## crebel

A late good morning from Iowa!  Our piddly 2-3" of snow had pretty much melted yesterday, however, the ground is covered again this morning and it is still snowing and blowing here - nothing too significant expected.

Everyone have a safe and happy day and Happy Birthday to "Mr. Leslie"!


----------



## geoffthomas

Good Morning from Maryland.
It will hit 58 or so around here today and will rain on-and-off all day.

Happy Birthday to Leslie's Husband.

And how did the eye surgeries go yesterday?
(If I got it right - Jeff's wife and JM).


----------



## drenee

Good afternoon.  I totally missed the morning.  
Court was cancelled for the day.  And they had to close the courthouse.  No water in town.
Secretary is out sick, so I filled in for her today at the other courthouse I work at.  
And since yesterday was a holiday and the judge closed the courthouse the phones were ringing off the hook all day.  
Things have finally quieted down a bit.  
Rainy all day today.  I have watched the river behind the courthouse rising all day.  
But at least it's not snow.  
deb


----------



## Jeff

Good morning, everyone. It's chilly in the heart of Texas.

My wife's surgery yesterday on her left eye was successful, thank you for asking, Geoff. We'll be making a post-op _visit_ in about an hour. When the procedure on her right eye is complete, they say she'll only need glasses to read. Pretty remarkable when you consider that two years ago she was almost legally blind.

Edited to add the omitted word "visit." Dang it.


----------



## loonlover

Good morning all. It is 27 this morning with an expected high of 45 or so.

Glad to hear the surgery went well, Jeff.

II goes to the surgeon for his post-op check-up today.  Hoping he gets the approval to go back to work Monday.

Hope everyone has a great day.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Jeff said:


> Good morning, everyone. It's chilly in the heart of Texas.
> 
> My wife's surgery yesterday on her left eye was successful, thank you for asking, Geoff. We'll be making a post-op in about an hour. When the procedure on her right eye is complete, they say she'll only need glasses to read. Pretty remarkable when you consider that two years ago she was almost legally blind.


Awesome news, Jeff!

Enjoying the quiet this morning in northern VA...everyone have a great day!

Betsy


----------



## crebel

Good Morning.  I guess winter is really here since the temperature is 2 degrees with a windchill of -7.  No worries, though, I am warm and content to stay inside with my kindle.

Thanks for the good-news-update for "Mrs. Jeff's" eye surgery.  Has anyone heard from JM?

Everyone have a safe and happy day.


----------



## Valmore Daniels

"Cold" Morning to everyone


----------



## Amy Corwin

Good morning!
The warming trend continues and we're at 54 degrees already. My husband says we're looking at the 70s this weekend.

Hope everyone is having a great week and getting lots done!


----------



## Andra

Happy Wednesday!
We went from temps in the 70s yesterday to 30s-40s - gotta love Texas weather!
The cedar has been horrible here this year.  I finally went to the doctor Friday and got a steroid shot and some wonderful eye drops.  I am starting to feel much better.
I hope you all have a great day!


----------



## geoffthomas

Good Morning from the Mid-Atlantic.
As yesterday was a warm (5 day, today is cooler by 20 degrees.
Good news Jeff, thanks for the update.
Andra - hope the improvement continues.
Susan - are you lurking out there?
NapCat - thinking of you.
Leslie - did your husband have a nice birthday (in spite of the snow)?
Chris - glad you are warm and cozy.
Deb - hope you can relax some today - river stable?
Enjoy the day...


----------



## Susan in VA

Not lurking, Geoff, but a busy morning dealing with school red tape.  Just barely made it here in time to say good morning!


----------



## spotsmom

Looking out at a winter wonderland here.  Snowing hard, but the temp is 31 so I'm afraid it will  turn to "snain" and will be a big icy mess.  But it's pretty right now!!  We probably have about 5" so far.  At least the road people know what to do when it snows here!

It's my day off, so my plan is to hit the recliner with the Kindle and watch it come down.

Have a great Wed!!  Glad to hear that the eye surgeries went well.


----------



## drenee

Good morning.  19 this morning. Snow expected this afternoon. 
River is fine now.  Thank goodness the rain stopped.  
Have a great Thursday. 
deb


----------



## Amy Corwin

It's 30 degrees here and sunny--I think it's time to refill the bird feeders and get serious about that because most of the seeds out in the wilds are getting scarce. Besides, I like to see the birds from our living room window.

Have a great day!


----------



## Jeff

Good morning, everyone. It should be 76 in the heart of Texas today. I'll be working from the backyard soon.


----------



## crebel

Good morning!  Cold and frosty here this morning.  Our first big snowstorm of the season is supposedly heading in tonight - this will be the first empty-the-store-shelves-of-milk-bread-toiletpaper event of the year.  On your mark, get set, GO...

Everyone have a safe and happy day.


----------



## Susan in VA

Good morning!  Ir's 19 frosty degrees here.  Spring's a long way off, but for some reason my daffodils are five inches tall already.  A little confused, I guess.


----------



## Jeff

Fair warning: After I posted my good morning, somebody started tapping on my window. I got up to look out - nobody there. I went out into the hallway - nobody there. The noise was coming from the office. I looked under the desk, in the drawers - everywhere. Then I closed the browser window that was displaying Kindleboards and it stopped.

If you hear a sound like someone tapping on a tin cup mute, your speakers or drop a penny.


----------



## Nicki Leigh

Jeff, that would've freaked me out. Glad to hear it was just the browser window.

Only 16 degrees here right now. Hoping to work on some art today. Have a good one.


----------



## 13500

Good morning.


----------



## Jeff

E. S. Lark said:


> Jeff, that would've freaked me out. Glad to hear it was just the browser window.


Prepare to be freaked. It's an advertisement running in rotation on Kindleboards.


----------



## loonlover

Good morning.  It is currently 30 going to 58.

II has the surgeon's approval to go back to work Monday - light duty only.  

Everyone who has/is getting snow stay safe and warm.  Hope everyone has a great Thursday.


----------



## Andra

Thanks for the warning Jeff!  That would really have been weird!
We are also expecting beautiful weather today, going from 52 this morning to almost 80 by this afternoon.
DH and I went to see Beauty and the Beast last night (the 2D version).  It was wonderful! I missed it in the theatres when it was first released back in 1991 and I can't remember why... The Tangled short that they showed at the beginning was totally hilarious!
The week is almost over - hang in there.


----------



## Valmore Daniels

Morning


----------



## Elmore Hammes

Good morning everyone. A very pretty start to the day in central Indiana, with fluffy white snow falling - looks more like winter than the generally unseasonably warm weather we have been experiencing. Don't expect to get more than an inch or two with temps in the 20's, and whatever falls should be gone by Sunday as another warm front is due to pass through. Have a great day!
Elmore


----------



## geoffthomas

Good Morning from Maryland.
It is another cold day here.
And now that I am warned, I will look out for the KB advertisement.


----------



## Leslie

Good early afternoon,

Sunny and chilly here. Just took a nice walk to get some Japanese food for lunch. Snow is predicted for later today.

Have a good rest of Thursday everyone,

L


----------



## crebel

Jeff said:


> Fair warning: After I posted my good morning, somebody started tapping on my window. I got up to look out - nobody there. I went out into the hallway - nobody there. The noise was coming from the office. I looked under the desk, in the drawers - everywhere. Then I closed the browser window that was displaying Kindleboards and it stopped.
> 
> If you hear a sound like someone tapping on a tin cup mute, your speakers or drop a penny.





Jeff said:


> Prepare to be freaked. It's an advertisement running in rotation on Kindleboards.


Thanks for the explanation, Jeff. I called my husband in to listen to it while he was trying to get ready for work because I couldn't figure out where it was coming from. It sounded like a "knock knock" being done with a cowbell!  Do you know which ad it is?


----------



## Jeff

crebel said:


> It sounded like a "knock knock" being done with a cowbell!  Do you know which ad it is?


No, sorry. After I discovered it was coming from Kindleboards, I muted the volume on my computer.


----------



## crebel

Good Morning!  It is 6:42 a.m. here and I am the first one posting?  Where is everyone this morning?

Looks like the heaviest snow is going to miss us and we are only in the 2-4" range, it hasn't really started coming down yet.

Everyone have a safe and happy day.


----------



## Amy Corwin

Good morning!
It's a brisk 39 degrees here in North Carolina and...we've got no water. The pipe broke. But I've got a box of handiwipes and a bucket to go get water from the pond, so I guess we'll survive until we get it fixed.


----------



## Jeff

Good morning, everyone. We're looking at another 80 degree day in the heart of Texas. Have a good one.


----------



## Leslie

Good morning,

I woke up to bright blue skies, 17 degrees and five inches of new snow. It's very pretty right now.

Have a great Friday everyone!

L


----------



## Susan in VA

Good morning!  Mostly sunny and 35ish here this morning, with the Dreaded Wintry Mix forecast for tonight.  That's the weather that people north of here see as a minor seasonal inconvenience but that brings DC to a standstill.     A little rain, a little snow and slush, and it won't even happen until well past rush hour.   'Spose I'd better make sure there's plenty of MB&TP....


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Good morning!

Cold...looking forward to sleet tonight here in Northern VA.  

Not going out if I don't have too....

Everyone have a great day!

Betsy


----------



## 13500

Woke up to 4 degrees in Chicagoland. Winter storm warning. Six inches of snow expected. Yikes!
It's a good day to stay in and write.


----------



## loonlover

Good morning.  42 and foggy with an expected high of 59.  Also a chance of thunderstorms.

The Harlem Globtrotters are at the arena tonight.  Usually an easy event.

Hope everyone has a great start to the weekend.  Stay safe and warm if you are in areas receiving wintry weather.


----------



## Elmore Hammes

Good morning. It was a chilly 6 degrees when I woke up, heading for mid to upper 20's by afternoon. Expected to get a little snow and sleet today in central Indiana, after getting an inch or two more than was forecast yesterday. Hope everyone has a wonderful Friday!
Elmore


----------



## geoffthomas

Good Morning from the Maryland suburbs of Wash., D.C.
The high today will be 34 (think it might have already been).

The rest of the day is expected to be as Susan and Betsy reported.


----------



## Valmore Daniels

Morning


----------



## *Sandy Harper*

Good morning you all. I have not visited for a while.


----------



## Susan in VA

Mornin'. <yawwwn> It's pretty outside, with everything under about 1/4 inch of snow, until you listen carefully and hear the clickety-click of freezing rain on top of it which is going to make driving a bit unpleasant today.

Hoping it melts by the time I have to leave the house, around 11.15.

Enjoy the weekend, everyone.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Good morning!

The icy rain here in northern VA seems to have ended....but the cars are nicely crusted, as was the newspaper weekend ad package that was delivered last night.  This morning's paper was just wet.

We were supposed to have lunch with some car club friends but not sure we want to drive a couple hours out to the country in the yuck.  

Everyone have a great day!

Betsy


----------



## geoffthomas

Good Morning.
28 going to 33.
It is like Betsy and Susan said - icy.


----------



## Jeff

Good morning, everyone. It's only going to reach the low 60s today in the heart of Texas, but tomorrow the 80s will be back.


----------



## Valmore Daniels

G'Morning


----------



## loonlover

Good morning.  Mid-forties for us today with clouds.

Evanescence concert at the arena tonight.  May not be too busy as not a lot of tickets have been sold.

Everybody in the snowy/icy areas stay safe and warm.  Hope everyone has a good day.


----------



## Leslie

Good morning,

Snowy here this morning. I'd like to stay put but alas, I need to head downtown for some errands.

Have a safe winter day everyone!

L


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Good Morning

Warm (57) but very windy this morning.

Been a busy week for 'da ol' Cat.....I have missed having my morning coffee with you.










Have a fun weekend....and be safe in all that snow and ice.


----------



## Ursula_Bauer

Good morning all. Snowy. Icy. But not as cold. Go figure.
Listening to classic rock on the video music channel and having the morning cuppa while the dh snowblows a path to freedom down our drive. Nothing like a little David Bowie and Joe Walsh to get you going.


----------



## spotsmom

35 this morning when I crept out of bed.  Overcast, windy, but staying above freezing.  Our local ski resort, Mt. Bachelor, had to close on Thursday for only the 2nd time in its 60 yr history because of TOO MUCH SNOW!!!!  They got something like 30" in a 24 hour period.  Great for the snowpack, though.

Enjoy your weekend!


----------



## Leslie

Good morning--where is everybody today? Sleeping in? I did!

Super freezing cold this morning: 0 degrees right now. High of 20 predicted but tomorrow will be in the 40s. Lots of sun and blue sky which is a nice side effect of super cold temps.

Have a great Sunday everyone!

L


----------



## Elmore Hammes

Good morning. Mid 20's warming up to the mid 40's today in central Indiana - will hopefully melt some of the ice off of my driveway! An enjoyable day today with Church in the morning and helping out at an adoption outreach for cats and dogs at our local mall in the afternoon. Have a great day!
Elmore


----------



## Susan in VA

Good morning.  Looks cold outside.  I want to go back to bed....


----------



## geoffthomas

Good Morning.
27 now - maybe 33 later.
Gotta go start a fire in the Buck stove.


----------



## Jeff

Good morning from deep in the heart of Texas. It's 54 right now and should get up near 80 later. Hope everyone has a wonderful day.


----------



## NS

Good morning! As usual sunny in Florida.


----------



## loonlover

Good morning.  It is 36 going to 63 with a chance of strong, fast moving thunderstorms in the evening.

Hope everyone has a great Sunday.


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Good Morning All

27 in the desert this morning....clouds moving in with the promise of a storm tonight and tomorrow. 
This is exciting news for desert rats (and cats) !!










Have a great Sunday !!


----------



## Valmore Daniels

Good Morning all


----------



## gadgetgirl003

Good morning even if it is overcast and rainy.


----------



## Jeff

Good morning. Looking forward to a high of about 66 today in the heart of Texas.


----------



## Amy Corwin

It's 41 degrees here and overcast. A gray day, but not too unhappy since I have to work anyway.


----------



## loonlover

Good morning.  It is 41 going to 58 with clear skies once the fog lifts.

Hope everyone has a great day - even if it is Monday.


----------



## Leslie

Good morning,

26 degrees right now with a wintry mix predicted for later on in the day.

Happy Monday to all...

L


----------



## gadgetgirl003

Good morning. Today is a rainy Monday


----------



## Susan in VA

Foggy here too.  Supposed to rain much of the day.  Makes me want to hibernate.

Have a good Monday, everyone.


----------



## Andra

Happy Monday!
Jeff has already reported the weather for the middle of Texas, so I will pass on that.
I hope you all have a great week.


----------



## crebel

Good morning to all.  An icy, foggy mix here this morning, but supposed to warm up to 40s by tomorrow.

Everyone have a safe and happy Monday.


----------



## Elmore Hammes

Good morning, everyone. The southern winds have arrived, and the ice is all gone from my driveway now thanks to those warm breezes. Upper 40's today in central Indiana with wind advisories. Have a great day!
Elmore


----------



## Vegas_Asian

41 degrees out now. It's supposed to rain and its the first day of the semester. So thankful I don't go to the university the dash between classes is so much shorter

Sent from my HTC Inspire via Tapatalk


----------



## 13500

Good morning in this weird weather day for Chicagoland. Fog, 45 and the snow is melting rapidly. 

Have a good day,
Karen


----------



## geoffthomas

Happy Monday all.
It was 28 when I left home.
The Fed Govt was suggesting that only "critical" personel needed to be at work before 11am - reacting to a possible Ice-Storm.
Didn't really happen.  Ground was not really frozen, and the temps were just not quite cold enough - thank you very much.
High eventually around 41.  Light rain all day.


----------



## Sean Sweeney

Weird to wake up to 40-degree temperatures in the tail end of January. And it's supposed to be like this all week.

Good morning.


----------



## Amy Corwin

It's 55 degrees and raining, but we need the rain so I really can't complain. (Especially since that sort of rhymes.)
Have a wonderful day!


----------



## Jeff

Raining and 61 today in the heart of Texas. Good morning, everyone.


----------



## Leslie

Good morning,

Foggy and 37 this morning. Warm temps are predicted all week--fine with me!

L


----------



## loonlover

Good morning.  It is 30 going to 61 with an 80% chance of thunderstorms/rain this evening and tomorrow.

Grocery shopping on the agenda this morning and working a business meeting at the arena tonight.

Hope everyone has a great day.


----------



## geoffthomas

Good Morning from Derwood.
(I guess if I keep publicizing Derwood I can make it famous - kinda like Hibbing?)
It was warmer this morning and is expected to hit 50.
foggy to start but only partly cloudy later.


----------



## Andra

Good morning! We have rain in the forecast for the next few days.
It's a busy week for me since our Commission meets Wednesday and Thursday so we are getting ready for that.


----------



## spotsmom

31 when I got up at 6:30.  Snowing hard, and probably 4" more than we had last night.  Great commute...


----------



## Leslie

I just had to stop in and say...it's 57 right now and feels like spring! Yahoo, love the January thaw!

L


----------



## JMJeffries

Good morning. Rather, almost morning.  I'm back from my cataract surgery and even though my vision is still blurry, I'm happy.  I can read street signs again.  Looking forward to getting back in the game.  And it's going to be 80 tomorrow here in So Cal.


----------



## loonlover

Good morning all.  It is 42 going to 48 with a 100% chance of rain and thunderstorms today.

Fun weather for a meeting of over 1000 people due at the arena for a meeting beginning at 7AM.

JM, glad your surgery went well.

Hope everyone has a great day.


----------



## Valmore Daniels

Good morning


----------



## Leslie

Good morning,

34 degrees right now with a little bit of sun. Have a great day everyone!

L


----------



## Jeff

Thunder, lightning, wind and rain, in the heart of Texas. Good morning, everyone.


----------



## Susan in VA

Good morning from mostly-sunny Northern Virginia.


----------



## Amy Corwin

Good morning from sunny (and far too hot) North Carolina!


----------



## 13500

Good morning.


----------



## Elmore Hammes

Good morning, everyone. 25 degrees heading up to 36 degrees in central Indiana. The grass in the yard was definitely frosty when I went out to get the paper. Hope everyone has a wonderful day!
Elmore


----------



## spotsmom

Good morning from sunny Central Oregon.  Trying to get the slush under control.


----------



## geoffthomas

It is an ok Wednesday.
Glad to hear all is well JM.
I took my team to lunch today (Thai) because they have performed so incredibly well recently.


----------



## Andra

I missed the morning because I was driving in horrible conditions to get to work to set up for our Commission Meeting...
I left my house shortly after 5AM and made it to the office at 6AM.  I was doing a top speed of 50 on Mopac (one of the major highways in Austin) and I got to see a pickup spin out in front of me.
Scary!
It looks like the worst of it has gone past us so maybe my drive home will be a little less exciting.


----------



## loonlover

Good morning.  It is foggy here again with a temp of 45.  We had a very rainy day yesterday with still a 50% chance of rain today.  Peering out the window, it looks like we received about an inch yesterday.

Hope everyone has a great day!


----------



## Jeff

Hope you missed the tornado, Andra.

Good morning, everyone. Drizzling right now in the heart of Texas but the sun is expected to put in an appearance later.


----------



## Elmore Hammes

Good morning, all. Cloudy and rainy with temps hanging in the mid to upper thirties all day today in central Indiana. Hope everyone has a wonderful day.
Elmore


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

G'morning....

damp this morning but not as cold...42 degrees in northern VA.  Starting to check the temps in San Diego (54 in the early hours there) as the countdown begins....  

Everyone have a great day!

Betsy


----------



## Leslie

Good morning everyone,

It sounds like spring outside--the birds are singing! Sunny with lots of blue skies, temps in the 30s. Have a great day everyone!

L


----------



## Valmore Daniels

Morning


----------



## Andra

Jeff, fortunately I missed the tornado!!
I am still a little shaky when driving after yesterday but I'm sure that will improve with time - I do have to drive across Austin twice a day.
It was cold and clear when I drove in - I have no idea what's supposed to be happening later, but I dont think it's more rain.
Today may be a short day for me.  I've put in so much overtime the past few days that I can leave as soon as the meeting is over.  I want a nap badly!
I hope you are all having a great week.


----------



## geoffthomas

Glad all our KB'ers in TX are safe and sound.
Good Thursday all.
It is ok here today.


----------



## *Sandy Harper*

Good morning this beautiful Sunny day.


----------



## Amy Corwin

It's FRIDAY!
And it's 64 degrees and rainy, but that's ok. We need the rain.

Have a great day!


----------



## Susan in VA

Good morning!  It's 61 and rainy here, though I checked a second weather site just to make sure that temperature wasn't a mistake.  

DD is off school on Monday and Tuesday (teacher planning days), so today is my day to get all the stuff done that gets done faster by myself.  Errands and some homework, mostly...  maybe a short excursion to a crafts show...  maybe a nap!


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Good morning!  Happy Friday!

60 here in Northern VA as Susan reported.  Far enough south that it's not raining right now, though I keep getting reports of rain north of here and I just heard some thunder.

Everyone have a great day!

Betsy


----------



## Susan in VA

^^
what a difference six miles or so can make.  It's bucketing down over here....


----------



## Elmore Hammes

Good morning, everyone! It's another day in the 30's in central Indiana, with clouds and mixed precipitation expected this evening. Hope you all have a wonderful Friday.
Elmore


----------



## loonlover

Good morning.  It is 31 and partly cloudy here.  It is supposed to get up to 58.

Monster Jam at the arena tonight and tomorrow night.  This is one show I really appreciate working in that small office tucked in the back of the arena.  I expect to dispatch housekeeping several times tonight.

Hope everyone has a great day.


----------



## Jeff

Good morning. It should reach the mid 60s today in the heart of Texas. I just took a walk through the neighborhood and saw lots of meadow larks on front lawns and mockingbirds flying between trees. They're better prognosticators of spring than any groundhog.


----------



## 13500

'Morning, KBers. TGiF!


----------



## geoffthomas

Good Morning from Derwood.
It is 57 and raining. Possible high of 58 but my home is north of Betsy and Susan.
It is indeed a little warmer here in Crystal City.
Seems to be kinda raining all over the metro D.C. area.
At least on and off.


----------



## Leslie

Pouring rain and 37 degrees here in southern Maine. Dreary weather--a good day to stay cozy by the fire and work from home.

Have a great Friday everyone!

L


----------



## Andra

Happy Friday!!
It's a beautiful sunny day here and we are going to have pleasant temperatures in the 60s.
DH and I went to see the Alfred Hitchcock movie _Rear Window_ last night at the Alamo Drafthouse. I hadn't seen it before and I found it very enjoyable.
Plans for the weekend include an overnigh getaway for the two of us since things have been crazy this month. We are also going to an Afternoon Tea at the Drafthouse to see _Sense and Sensibility_ (well, mostly to have tea from Zhi tea and yummy baked treats). AND we are going to a comedy event called Master Pancake on Saturday Evening. It's 3 people who make fun of the movie while it's in progress. What movie? _Back to the Future_
Sometimes I really love living in Austin!
Have a great weekend!


----------



## Victoria J

Good morning and happy Friday! It's *gasps* not raining in Portland, OR!


----------



## Susan in VA

Good morning!  It's 29 now, headed for 59.  Enjoy your weekend!


----------



## Elmore Hammes

Good morning everyone. We are already at the expected high for the day at 34 degrees, supposed to stay in the low 30's with light snow. It should be a good day, spending some quality time helping with cats at a local shelter's outreach program for adoption, then our community theatre's "star night" celebrating last season's shows and showcasing the upcoming season is tonight. Have a great day!
Elmore


----------



## loonlover

Good morning all.  It is 36 and mostly cloudy here.  We are expected to reach a high of 52.

Another night of Monster Jam at the arena.  I am hoping I won't be as busy as I was last night.  I'm probably being unrealistic as tonight's crowd will be much larger.  

Hope everyone has a nice, relaxing Saturday.


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Good Morning All

Beautiful day of warm breezes here...Perfect for gardening, kindling and "hammocknapcatcatnappin"

Enjoy the weekend !!


----------



## Jeff

It's 41 going toward 54, in the heart of Texas. Good morning, everyone.


----------



## Valmore Daniels

Morning


----------



## geoffthomas

Good Morning,
Susan said it - it is going to be a nice day.


----------



## Leslie

Good morning,

Sunny today and warmer -- temps in the 40s. Have a great Saturday everyone!

L


----------



## crebel

Good Morning!  A sunny day is in store here with temps in the high 30s.

It is good to have NapCat checking in with us on the weekends - enjoy your hammocknapcatcatnappin!

Everyone have a safe and happy day.


----------



## spotsmom

18 degrees and clear.  Might get into the high 40's today, before getting colder again for the upcoming week.  Hope everyone has a great weekend!!!


----------



## *DrDLN* (dr.s.dhillon)

Good morning everyone. This is really a lovely day in N. California.


----------



## Andra

It's a beautiful day in Austin.
I hope everyone is enjoying it as much as I am.


----------



## Jeff

Good morning, everyone. It's going to be about 70 later, but I'm warming my hands on my coffee cup right now. I hope everyone had a great weekend.


----------



## Leslie

Good morning,

A chilly 24 degrees with snow predicted for today. Have a great Monday everyone!

L


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Yay, we can post this morning!  Happy Monday, everyone....34 degrees here in northern VA...that 54 degrees overnight in San Diego is looking better all the time....  t-2....

Betsy


----------



## Valmore Daniels

Good Morning


----------



## Amy Corwin

Good Morning!
It's a bright, sunny 32 degrees here in North Carolina. Looking forward to a wonderful week!


----------



## loonlover

Good morning.  It is 30 with an expected high of 68 today.

A trip to the veterinarian in store this morning and other errands to run later in the day.  Should be a good day to be out and about.

Hope everyone has a great day.


----------



## crebel

Good Morning!  I missed you all yesterday.  We are looking for record high temperatures in Iowa today.  My GS and dog are going to want to be outside and I forsee serious mud trying to make its way into my house this afternoon    Ah well, that's what little boys and dogs do - it will wash.

Everyone have a safe and happy day.


----------



## geoffthomas

Good Morning - it is a nice Monday in Derwood.
about 29 when I started out but going up to 43 or so today - sunny.
And yes the 800 pound Gorilla in the room is that KB was not available Sunday.
And has burped a couple of times today already.

hmmmm.....


----------



## drenee

Good afternoon, KB friends.  
Sunny and cold Monday.  
Glad KB is back online.  Fingers crossed it stays that way.
Keep up the good work, Harvey.
deb


----------



## tsilver

Good afternoon


----------



## Jeff

Good morning. It's 60 degrees in the heart of Texas and should reach 72, if the weatherman's right.


----------



## loonlover

Good morning all.  It is 51 this morning headed to a high of 68.  It may not be quite as nice a day as yesterday since we have a chance of rain.

Hope everyone has a great day.


----------



## Elmore Hammes

Good morning, everyone. Already in the mid-40's, and heading to a very unseasonably warm upper 50's in central Indiana thanks to winds from the south. Blustery but very nice, hard to believe it is the last day of January!
Have a great day.
Elmore


----------



## Andra

We are already at 63 and should also get into the 70s today.  The roads were slick since it's been trying to rain since yesterday afternoon - yuck!
I am thankful for the toll road that goes around Austin.  I don't drive it every day because it's out of the way and it gets expensive, but it's really nice to have an alternate route when traffice on 183 is at a standstill.


----------



## crebel

Good Morning.  We are having crazy, wonderful warm weather in Iowa.  We set record highs in the 60s yesterday and are expecting more of the same today.  Very unusual for January.

Everyone have a safe and happy day.


----------



## geoffthomas

Good Morning from Derwood, MD.
It was 41 this morning with 60 something expected.
And just this weekend there was a covering of snow.

Enjoy today.


----------



## Leslie

Low 30s and snowing this morning, but not enough snow to interfere with driving or work.

Have a great Tuesday everyone. It's the last day of January -- as usual, where did the month go?

L


----------



## Amy Corwin

Leslie - LOL, yes Jan went blindingly fast.

It's a lovely day here with plenty of sunshine. About five minutes ago, we had a scene from Hitchcock's "The Birds" in front of our house. A mixed flock of blackbirds landed in our front yard, covering the entire yard and all the trees. Awesome.

Drove the cats insane.


----------



## Lee Reynoldson

Morning peeps. The weather here has decided to make like a Colonial Marine and 'Stay frosty!'


----------



## loonlover

Good morning all.  It is 51 going to 68 today with a chance of thunderstorms.

I'm going to be working at the arena today setting tables for a banquet tomorrow night.  Not hard work at all although some table settings are more demanding than others.    

Hope everyone has a great day.


----------



## Valmore Daniels

Good Morning All


----------



## Jeff

Good morning, everyone. Should be 74 today in the heart of Texas.


----------



## Elmore Hammes

Good morning, everyone. Mild weather continues in central Indiana, currently 46 heading up to the low to mid 50s. Have a wonderful day!
Elmore


----------



## crebel

Good Morning.  Elmore has given the weather report for Iowa as well as Indiana.

Everyone have a safe and happy day!


----------



## Leslie

Good morning,

26 right now with a high of 44 predicted, along with rain and sleet. Tomorrow is Groundhog Day, right? Prognosticator of spring and all that...

L


----------



## Jeff

Leslie said:


> 26 right now with a high of 44 predicted, along with rain and sleet. Tomorrow is Groundhog Day, right? Prognosticator of spring and all that...


I don't care what that rodent does tomorrow. I saw new leaves on some trees yesterday when Camden and I went for our walk. It looks like we're going to have a good crop of wildflowers soon as well. Last spring was dismal because of the prolonged drought. Sending a breath of spring your way.


----------



## 13500

Good morning. Yesterday was almost 60 in Chicagoland--Crazy! Today, 45, but still awfully nice for Feb. 1.

Have a good day, everyone.


----------



## geoffthomas

Good Morning.
It is 55 with 68 expected.
This is winter?


----------



## spotsmom

Bonjour!  34 in Central Oregon and lightly snowing, but not expected to last for long.  Rest of the week is forecast into the 50's.  Go figure.

Have a happy day!


----------



## *DrDLN* (dr.s.dhillon)

Good morning folks. It's cloudy day in Sunny California.


----------



## D/W

Good morning to all!!!


----------



## loonlover

Good morning all.  It is 45 going to 65 and a dense fog advisory in place.

Hope everyone has a great Thursday.


----------



## Leslie

Dreary this morning and 28 degrees. Have a great day everyone!

L


----------



## Jeff

"Many shadows do I see: six more weeks of winter it must be."


----------



## Amy Corwin

It's a brutal 56 degrees because the ground hog saw his shadow, so we expect 6 more weeks of this continuing brutal weather.
hahaha
It's been actually quite warm so I wouldn't some cold weather.


----------



## Susan in VA

geoffthomas said:


> Good Morning.
> It is 55 with 68 expected.
> This is winter?


I think it even made 70ish down here. But you know it won't last... the heaviest snowfalls in this area have always been in February and March...

Drizzly and about 45 this morning, more normal for the time of year.

Have a good Thursday.


----------



## crebel

Good Morning.  Another day of warm temperatures are in store for today before a winter storm heads our way over the weekend.  We have set all kinds of records for high temperatures and number of days in a row with 60+ temps in January.  

On the downside, spring blooming trees are being "fooled" into budding and some flowers are trying to peek out already - when winter finally arrives, they could be in damaged.

Everyone have a safe and happy day.


----------



## Elmore Hammes

Good morning, everyone. It is 32 in central Indiana, heading up to 50 as the warmer-than-usual weather continues. Sunshine today so it should be a beautiful day. Have a great one!
Elmore


----------



## Susan in VA

update:  Just got back from taking DD to school, and saw that my daffodils are in bloom.     That's not supposed to happen for another six weeks or so!  Poor things, they'll probably keel over when the next frost comes.


----------



## Jeff

Susan in VA said:


> Poor things, they'll probably keel over when the next frost comes.


----------



## Susan in VA

Those are hardy Texan ones.    The Virginia ones are probably wimpier.  Dealing with adverse weather is not something this area does very well.


----------



## 13500

Happy Groundhog Day! Six more weeks of winter. But, all things considered, this I can take. Foggy 45 today in Chicagoland.

Have a good one, everybody!


----------



## geoffthomas

Good Morning.
I have a bucket full of daffodil bulbs.
They are sprouting.
could turn out to be a pretty bucket - maybe I should toss some dirt over them.


----------



## Tony Richards

Hey, everyone! Glad to hear you're mostly having good weather back there. I'm in London, England, at the moment. And it's _freeeeeeezing!!!_


----------



## drenee

Good Friday morning.  Currently 27.  High of 48 expected.  
Have a great day KB friends.  
deb


----------



## Jeff

Good morning, everyone. It's currently 66 and foggy, deep in the heart of Texas,


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Good morning!

Currently dark here in southern CA.   54 degrees now, supposed to be mostly cloudy (which here means at some point in the day there will be a lot of clouds, not necessarily all day) and high of 70.  We'll take it over the 37 at home...

Betsy


----------



## Elmore Hammes

Good morning everyone. April continues to visit central Indiana, with a start of 28 degrees heading to a late-spring low to middle 50s. Busy Friday shuttling both cats to the vet for routine check-up and then helping out at an animal shelter adoption outreach in the afternoon and evening. Have a wonderful Friday!
Elmore


----------



## loonlover

Good morning all.  It is 48 going to 65 with a 100% chance of rain.

One banquet at the arena over, another one tonight.  Stayed until almost 1AM this morning drying silverware.  Going back at 10 this morning to help set tables.  Then I will again be behind the receptionist's desk during the banquet.  It will make for a long day but at least I can leave tonight once the building is cleared of attendees.

Hope everyone has a great day.


----------



## Amy Corwin

It's 39 degrees and bright sunshine outside my windows.
I picked my first bouquet of daffodils last night and they make my heart sing! I've got them on the kitchen counter where I can gaze at them, breathe in the fresh fragrance, and smile.


----------



## Valmore Daniels

Good Morning


----------



## geoffthomas

Good Morning on a nice Friday.
It is 36 with 48 expected and sunny.


----------



## Susan in VA

Add two degrees to both of Geoff's numbers for me.  Beautifully sunny here too.  I wonder when winter's coming back....

Oh, and good morning.


----------



## crebel

Good Morning.  It seems Mother Nature wishes to remind us that it is winter in Iowa.  Temperatures are expected to be 20-30 degrees lower than the past week and snow coming in across the state from 1"-8", sigh...skipping winter was great while it lasted.  On the bright side, it may (except for some rain) all stay just north of our county!

Everyone have a safe and happy day.


----------



## Andra

Happy Friday!!
Weather here is much like Jeff's (surprise).
We still aren't used to the wet stuff and traffic stays pretty snarled during rush hours.


----------



## Leslie

Sunny here but chilly -- 24 degrees. Have a great day everyone!

L


----------



## *DrDLN* (dr.s.dhillon)

Good morning. Another nice day.


----------



## D/W

Happy Friday, everyone!


----------



## Jeff

Good morning, all. It's only 51 in the heart of Texas this morning and not expected to get much above 60.


----------



## loonlover

Good morning all.  It is 55 going to 65 this AM.  Rainfall yesterday was about 1 1/2 inches.

We are headed to Kansas today to spend a few days with Intinst's mother.  

Hope everyone has a great weekend.


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Beautiful Desert Sunrise and we will have cool mornings and warm afternoons through Super Bowl Weekend !!










Everyone have a fun weekend !!


----------



## Elmore Hammes

Good morning! Not quite as nice a day today in central Indiana as the last few have been, but still better than a typical February day. 34 heading up to 40 with rain off an on throughout the day. Have a wonderful Saturday!
Elmore


----------



## Leslie

Good morning, 

33 degrees and sunny with flurries...what they call "snow showers" here in the northeast.

Happy Saturday everyone!

L


----------



## geoffthomas

Good Morning.
it is 36 with 47 possible.
cloudy - light rain probable.


----------



## Susan in VA

Good morning.  37 to 51 here....  and in addition to the likely afternoon rain, there might be a little snow tonight.


----------



## spotsmom

16 this morning, up into the mid 40's.  Our back pasture is now a huge ice skating rink...  the river is VERY high!!!

Have a great Saturday!


----------



## Leslie

Good morning,

It's a very cold 6 degrees here in southern Maine. Somehow, I seem to have caught a cold.  

Have a great Sunday, KB friends!

L


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Good Morning

Happy SuperBowl Sunday to All !!


----------



## Susan in VA

Good morning!  Drizzly and 35ish here, a good day for doing stuff indoors.


----------



## Jeff

Good morning, everyone. It's chilly and damp, deep in the heart of Texas.


----------



## loonlover

Good morning.  It is 32 in Wichita this AM.  We have not gone outside yet.  Hopefully the wind is not as strong as it was last night when we arrived.  It really does feel like it is blowing through you.

Hope everyone has a great Sunday.


----------



## geoffthomas

Good Morning.
36 now, expecting 47.
Mostly cloudy.


----------



## Susan in VA

It's past eight, where is everybody?  Good morning from the frosty (25 degrees) suburbs of DC.


----------



## Amy Corwin

We're here!
It's 37 degrees here in North Carolina  and I'm waving to you as an ex-DC-metro area person. 

From the temperature you're quoting, it sounds like I'm better off here than there. LOL


----------



## Jeff

Susan in VA said:


> It's past eight, where is everybody?


Waiting for you. Good morning, everyone. It's 38 in the heart of Texas.


----------



## loonlover

Good morning.  It is 27 in south central Kansas with an expected high of 50.

Hope everyone has a great Monday.


----------



## geoffthomas

It is past Ten.
Good Morning all.
It is 34 but 52 might happen.


----------



## 13500

I'm so late today, perhaps I should say "Good afternoon!"


----------



## Leslie

Good afternoon,

I'm late too and still sick with a cold and miserable.

L


----------



## Leslie

Another mild day in store for us with a high of 40. I am still sneezing but I have to go to work today...hopefully I'll survive.

L


----------



## Elmore Hammes

Cloudy most of today, currently 29 and heading up to 39 in central Indiana. Hope everyone has a great day.
Elmore


----------



## Jeff

Good morning, everyone. Happy birthday, Charles Dickens. Hope you're feeling better soon, Leslie.

It's 48 going toward 60, deep in the heart of Texas.


----------



## Amy Corwin

Good Morning!
It's a lovely 43 degrees and sunny here! The daffodils are blooming, the pear trees are blooming and it looks like an early spring.


----------



## Valmore Daniels

Good Morning


----------



## 13500

Good morning! Hope you feel better, Leslie.


----------



## loonlover

Good morning.  A dusting of snow is expected later today in central Kansas.  It doesn't sound like it will cause us any problems when we head for home tomorrow.

Hope you get to feeling better soon, Leslie.

Everyone have a great day.


----------



## Andra

Morning All -
I missed Monday due to the beginnings of a sinus infection.  I think I slept most of the day...


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Good morning!

Andra & Leslie--feel better!

Cool and cloudy here in Mission Beach (San Diego).  Only going up to the 60s today.  Not quite cool enough for the locals to put on parkas...  We may go hiking inland, where it will be a tad warmer.

Betsy


----------



## geoffthomas

Good Morning all from beautiful downtown Derwood, MD.
It is going to be 54 today and sunny.....nice.

Andra and Leslie please feel better, soon!

Today is indeed Charles Dickens 200th birthday.
And Dona (Anju 469) would have been 70 today.









Let's celebrate by being especially nice to each other today.


----------



## *DrDLN* (dr.s.dhillon)

Good morning everyone. It is one of those rare rainy days in N. California.


----------



## Leslie

Geoff, thanks for remembering Dona! What a good friend you are.

Thanks, everyone, for the get well wishes. I appreciate it. I worked for a few hours this morning and came home to collapse. LOL. Let's hope tomorrow is better. It's just a cold, right? It can't go on forever!

L


----------



## Jeff

geoffthomas said:


> And Dona (Anju 469) would have been 70 today.


That's right. How did I forget?


----------



## Vegas_Asian

Watson (my KK) spent the morning in a plastic bag this morning at Microbiology Lab. it was a good thing too, because I dropped a vial of bacteria I was growth when I leaned over my desk to grab something in the center. Some got on suited Watson, but the bag as dosed in bleack before Watson was able to come out and breath.


----------



## D/W

Vegas_Asian said:


> Watson (my KK) spent the morning in a plastic bag this morning at Microbiology Lab. it was a good thing too, because I dropped a vial of bacteria I was growth when I leaned over my desk to grab something in the center. Some got on suited Watson, but the bag as dosed in bleack before Watson was able to come out and breath.


There's almost nothing worse than a spilled vial of bacteria. Glad to know that Watson was wearing protection.


----------



## Amy Corwin

It's a lovely morning, bright and sunny, 34 degrees. Hope to do some more work in the garden this evening as it's time to trim the roses for a new growth season!


----------



## Jeff

Good morning, all. It's cold and not going to get much warmer, in the heart of Texas.


----------



## loonlover

Good morning. 28 degrees with a high of 36 expected in Wichita.

We are heading home today where 52 is the expected high.

Hope everyone has a great day.


----------



## Leslie

Good morning,

Chilly here in southern Maine. I think I feel a little bit better today. Yesterday I was miserable!

L


----------



## Andra

Morning All.  Thanks for the feel better wishes.  I DO feel better today, but it probably won't last all day...
We had a front blow through so our temps are down in the 40s this morning.  I actually had to wear my big coat to walk in from the parking lot


----------



## geoffthomas

Good Morning on a fine Wednesday from Maryland.
It is colder today, with a high of only 36 expected (current temp).
"They" say we may have rain/snow starting around noon that might accumulate to 1" on the grass.

Hey today is the birthday of a whole bunch of famous people:
1700 – Daniel Bernoulli, 1819 – John Ruskin, 1820 – William Tecumseh Sherman, 1828 – Jules Verne, 1886 – Charles Ruggles, 1921 – Lana Turner, 1922 – Audrey Meadows, 1925 – Jack Lemmon, 1930 – Alejandro Rey, 1931 – James Dean, 1940 – Ted Koppel, 1941 – Nick Nolte, 1953 – Mary Steenburgen, 1955 – John Grisham, 1968 – Gary Coleman, 1970 – Alonzo Mourning and 1974 – Seth Green.
Wow, what a day.


----------



## *DrDLN* (dr.s.dhillon)

Good morning everyone. The rain is gone. I can see the sun clearly now.


----------



## spotsmom

24 this morning and overcast.  We should see an end to the freezing fog which has been around every morning for 5 days!  Tomorrow the temp will climb back into the mid 50's!!


----------



## drenee

Good afternoon.  I've had the GM window open for a few hours but I'm just now getting a chance to post.
We've been having snow showers all morning.  I guess we have to have some winter weather.
Have a great Wednesday, KB friends.
deb


----------



## Leslie

Good morning,

21 degrees and sunny this morning. Have a great Thursday everyone!

L


----------



## Jeff

Good morning from deep in the heart of Texas.

Hope you're feeling better, Cousin Leslie.


Spoiler



If you're baffled, see the Family Tree thread.


----------



## loonlover

Good morning all.  It is 36 and cloudy with an expected high of 49.

We had an easy trip home yesterday.  Sure felt good to sleep in my own bed.  Everything will be back to normal once we collect the dogs from the kennel later this morning.

Hope everyone has a great Thursday.


----------



## Andra

Good Morning!
It was 38 when I drove in but the sun is shining now so it will probably warm up later.
Note to self: Don't try to stop drinking Dr Pepper in the middle of the week...


----------



## Amy Corwin

Good Morning!
It's 39 degrees and bright sunshine. Looks like a beautiful day.


----------



## geoffthomas

Good Morning all.
It is a nice Thursday here in Maryland.
30 out now with 42 possible.

No building of snowmen today.


----------



## D/W

Good morning to everyone!


----------



## loonlover

Good morning.  38 and rainy here.

Up early as I have to take the poodle to the veterinarian to have her teeth cleaned this morning.  Hopefully the rain will not be very heavy when we leave the house.

Hope everyone has a great Friday.


----------



## Jeff

It's 10 degrees warmer here in the heart of Texas, LL, but we have the same rain.

Good morning, everyone.


----------



## Valmore Daniels

Good morning


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Good morning from sunny San Diego, CA where the sun is just about ready to rise...

Betsy


----------



## 13500

Good morning! It is about 34 and grey in Chicagoland with light snow showers expected. 

Have a good day, everyone!


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Good Morning All !

Incredibly beautiful morning in the desert.....headed towards 80 this afternoon.
Becha' there will be a big old cat-in-a-hammock later today.........ZZzzzzzzzzz

Have a good day everyone !!


----------



## Leslie

Six minutes left in the morning here. It's like spring here in southern Maine--birds are singing, sun is shining, temp is close to 50. Tomorrow, snow and cold return.

Have a great Friday everyone!

L


----------



## Elmore Hammes

Good morning/early afternoon to everyone. Light snow today in central Indiana, currently 28 with a high in the lower 30s.
Have a great day!
Elmore


----------



## *DrDLN* (dr.s.dhillon)

Good morning everyone. Partly sunny, but clouds will be increasing for chances of rain tomorrow.


----------



## geoffthomas

Happy Friday all.


----------



## NS

Good morning everyone!


----------



## Leslie

Good morning from southern Maine where it's 30 degrees and snowing. We're supposed to drive to NH to visit mom and my husband says we're going, even with the snow.   

L


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Wow, Natasha, everyone is sleeping in today except you and me!

Everyone have a great day!

It's dark and cool here in San Diego.      We're supposed to have a cool spell now after some absolutely fabulous weather.  We might head out to the mountains today, it's a nice drive and Julian is a great little town.

Betsy


----------



## Jeff

Good morning, everyone. It's freezing here in the heart of Texas and the high's only going to be 43. Brr.


----------



## geoffthomas

Good Morning.
It is 32 with a high possible of 40 later.
snow on the ground - not much though.


----------



## loonlover

Good morning.  It is 22 only going to 36 today.

Rascal Flatts concert tonight - I expect to be busy.  I'll still have my Kindle with me, just in case I'm wrong.

Hope everyone has a great day.


----------



## Valmore Daniels

I'm awake! I'm awake! Good Morning


----------



## D/W

Good morning!


----------



## spotsmom

29 and sunny here this morning.  We still have some lingering snow and lots of standing water in the pasture- makes for great grazing for the horses in the summer.

Hope everyone has a great day!


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Slept in late this morning after staying up entirely too late in a Chat Room.......sigh

Lovely morning in the desert, warm, light breeze.....purrrrfect for some gardening and of course napping

Have a great weekend all !!


----------



## Leslie

Good morning, 

Lots of sun but cold this morning: 12 degrees. Brrr! A good day to be inside baking cupcakes.

L


----------



## geoffthomas

Good Morning from Derwood.
It is Abraham Lincoln's Birthday.
And we have 21 degrees with a high possible of 32 sometime today.
Got a dusting of snow overnight.

Going to stay inside and warm today.


----------



## Jeff

Good morning, everyone. It's too cold here to mention.

Lincoln's Birthday is a holiday in California, Connecticut, Illinois, Missouri, New Jersey, New York, and Indiana.


----------



## JimC1946

Good morning, folks. It was 19° in Atlanta this morning when the sun rose at 7:25 a.m.  Blue skies, but it's colder than it's been in more than a year. Brrrr!


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Good Morning

Great day in the desert.

Hope everyone has a peaceful and restful Sunday !


----------



## loonlover

Good morning.  It was 18 when I first put the dogs out this morning.  It has warmed up to 29 and is supposed to get to 40 later.  But we have a winter weather advisory for tomorrow.

Last night's concert was pretty easy - didn't have as many calls as I expected.  Yea!  I even got some reading done.

Hope everyone has a great day!


----------



## D/W

Good morning! I wish for you all a beautiful day.


----------



## Leslie

Good morning everyone,

Very cold this morning--6 degrees. Lots of sun, though.

Have a great week!

L


----------



## Jeff

Good morning, everyone. I thought it was cold here until I saw Leslie's post.


----------



## loonlover

Good morning all.  It is 31 with light snow at the moment.  The snow may turn to freezing rain or just rain as the day goes by.  I'd just as soon have the rain.  How long precipitation falls will be the determining factor if II has trouble getting home from work tonight.

Hope everyone has a great day.


----------



## Andra

Jeff said:


> Good morning, everyone. I thought it was cold here until I saw Leslie's post.


Well, it IS cold for us poor little Texans!!
Good Morning from Austin where we are pretty darn chilly.
We had sleet and some snow in our area yesterday which is an uncommon occurrence. Stay warm and safe everyone.


----------



## 13500

Good morning. It is cold in Chicagoland. Was 14 when I woke. Looks like winter rears its ugly head in an otherwise mild season.


----------



## Vegas_Asian

Its a red velvet pancake kind of day. With this chill this morning an extra hot cup of coffee was required as well
Sent from my HTC Inspire via Tapatalk


----------



## geoffthomas

Good Morning from MD.
Andra - when did Texas become "little"?
It was 30 this am but we expect 42.
and Sunny.


----------



## Leslie

Good morning from a very chilly (16 degrees) southern Maine.

Happy Valentine's day everyone! Do something nice for your sweeties!

L


----------



## Susan in VA

Good morning!  Happy Valentine's Day.


----------



## loonlover

Good morning.  Much better weather in store for today with an expected high of 52.

Happy Valentine's Day!


----------



## BTackitt

41 and really foggy in north-central Tx.


----------



## Jeff

Ditto, BTackitt's weather report. Good Valentine's morning, everyone.


----------



## Amy Corwin

Overcast and 41 degrees, but it should be getting warmer. It would be nice if we were to get some rain, but it doesn't look likely at the moment.


----------



## Valmore Daniels

Good Morning and Happy Valentines!


----------



## Andra

Happy Valentine's Day!!
It's 50 with patches of heavy fog this morning and we should get up in the mid-70s by the end of the day.

Geoff, Texas isn't little, but sometimes Texans are 

Princess Bride Feast is tonight!!! I'm very excited about it!!!


----------



## geoffthomas

Good Morning from Derwood, Maryland.
It is 37 and we expect 47 as a high.
Happy Valentine's Day all.

And a special Happy Birthday to BTackitt, who is one year older than the extremely young, vivacious person she was was year ( she still is young and vivacious ).

Just sayin.....


----------



## Vegas_Asian

Good morning. According to my phone our it is 39degree out right now. Going to need an extra kick to get out of the house today

Sent from my HTC Inspire via Tapatalk


----------



## JimC1946

Drizzly and cool in Atlanta, but my sweetheart of 28 years enjoyed her Valentine's Day card and a box of milk chocolate Dove Truffles.


----------



## Susan in VA

Mornin', all!


----------



## Jeff

Good morning from deep in the heart of Texas. It's currently 60 here and raining.


----------



## Amy Corwin

It's a bright, sunny 43 degrees here and may hit the 70's. So with luck, I'll be out in the garden after work, spreading mulch and trimming back the roses.


----------



## loonlover

Good morning all.  It is 42 and raining.

Hope everyone has a good day.


----------



## JimC1946

Good morning! It's 42 degrees and sunny in Atlanta.


----------



## Leslie

32 degrees and sort of a blah, wintery day without a whole lot of sun. Have a happy hump day everyone!

L


----------



## Andra

Happy Wednesday!
We have nasty drippy weather right now, the kind where it's not raining but everything is damp and you just want to stay under the covers...
But I am at work trying to stay awake.  DH and I had a great time at the Princess Bride Quote-Along Feast last night, but I think I had a LITTLE too much wine!
Have a great day!


----------



## geoffthomas

Good Morning all.
It is a nice day here in Derwood.
The temp is 43 with 50 probable.
Today is Galileo's birthday.

So let your spirit take flight.


----------



## 13500

Good morning, all.


----------



## spotsmom

Good morning!  17 degrees here, but sunny.  Going up into the 40's.  There's hope for the pasture, as some snow/ice has melted.


----------



## momilp

Good Morning! Reporting from the Seattle area, another inspiring day for writers and romantics... foggy and misty


----------



## Jeff

Good morning from deep in the heart of Texas. It's 45 right now going toward 64.


----------



## Amy Corwin

Good Morning from North Carolina!
It's 45 degrees and overcast - once more I'm hoping this isn't just a tease and that we will get actual rain! LOL


----------



## Susan in VA

Good morning!   40 here, going up to 50, rain likely.


----------



## loonlover

Good morning.  It is 42 going to 59 with partly cloudy skies.

Amy, wish I had been able to send you some of the 2 inches of rain we received yesterday.  Our ground is so saturated we still have water standing in places.  Of course, in July I'll probably be complaining about a lack of rain.

Hope everyone has a good day.


----------



## Leslie

Good morning,

It feels like spring here today! 46 degrees when I drove to work...who knows how warm it will get today. No snow in sight!

L


----------



## geoffthomas

Good Morning everyone.


----------



## Jeff

It's 48 and drizzling, in the heart of Texas. Good morning, everyone.


----------



## Guest

Good morning!


----------



## Amy Corwin

Good morning! It's a bright 46 degrees. We got a few drops of rain yesterday, but not nearly enough. I wouldn't mind if it would rain all weekend, but it seems unlikely.


----------



## 13500

Good morning, KBers. It is 25 now, but will get up to almost 50 in Chicagoland today. Sun, even! Lovely. 

Happy Friday!


----------



## Susan in VA

Good morning!  40-something here now, going to mid-50s and mostly sunny.  Same tomorrow.  But on Sunday winter's supposed to be back with snow...

DD is under the weather and staying at home for the second day, so I'm rescheduling outside commitments and planning a day of desk work instead.  No doubt that will include some extra KB time.


----------



## loonlover

Good morning.  It will be 57 here today.

Nuclear Cowboyz at the arena tonight and tomorrow night.  Supposed to end at 9:20 so won't be late evenings.

Hope everyone has a great start to the weekend.


----------



## Leslie

Good morning,

Rainy today, and 39 degrees. Have a great Friday everyone!

L


----------



## geoffthomas

Good Morning all.
The weather is just as Susan reported.
And another great day to accomplish something.


----------



## JimC1946

Blue skies and 55 degrees here in Atlanta. Rain coming tomorrow, but at least we're squeezing in a pretty day between rain showers.


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Warm and breezy in the desert today. Snow on the mountains !!










Hope everyone is ready for a great weekend !


----------



## D/W

That's such a _lovely_ photo, NapCat!

I hope you all have a very pleasant Friday!


----------



## loonlover

Good morning.  It is 47 going to 52 with rain expected for most of the afternoon and evening.

I'm hoping my time at the arena tonight is as easy as last night.  I only had 2 calls.

Hope everyone has a great Saturday.


----------



## Leslie

Good morning everyone,

36 degrees and very bright and sunny today. Have a great weekend, KB friends!

L


----------



## Jeff

Good morning, everyone. It's 52 and raining in the heart of Texas.


----------



## JimC1946

52 degrees in Atlanta, but a ton of rain is on the way.


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Good Morning All !

32 in the desert this morning, headed to the 60s

Enjoy the day !


----------



## Vegas_Asian

I think I slept through the morning ........at least its sunny

Sent from my HTC Inspire via Tapatalk


----------



## geoffthomas

Good Day.
I guess I should report for the Mid-Atlantic.
It is 57 and that is as warm as it is going to get.
In fact it is going to get a lot colder soon.


----------



## Susan in VA

Good morning!  You were right, Geoff, it's only 36 now, and not getting above 45 today.  And then there's that lovely snow/rain/slush mix expected tonight.


----------



## Leslie

Good morning,

31 and lots of sun on a sunny Sunday!

L


----------



## Jeff

It's cloudy and 41, in the heart of Texas. Good morning, everyone.


----------



## loonlover

Good morning.  It is 38 going to 55 today.  It rained overnight, but is to be dry today.

Big concert tonight - WinterJam.  The arena will be filled with around 16,000 teenagers and their church youth sponsors.  I will be busy.

Hope everyone has a great day.


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Good Morning !

Pretty day in the desert....I think the cats and I will do some gardening.










Hope everyone has a restful Sunday !


----------



## geoffthomas

Good Morning all.
It is 34 but not going above 42 then going down again (in the afternoon).
But it looks like most of the white stuff will miss us.
Just don't know what we will get - probably rain.


----------



## JimC1946

Drizzly and cool in Atlanta, but the sun should break out later in the afternoon.


----------



## Jeff

Good morning, all. It's going to be about 65, in the heart of Texas today.


----------



## Leslie

Good morning, sunny and a little chillier today: 21.

Happy President's Day everyone! Enjoy the day (off)!

L


----------



## loonlover

Good morning all.  Chilly but it is to warm to 55 with clear skies.

Hope everyone has a great day.


----------



## 13500

Good morning! Sunny skies and a high of 45 today in Chicagoland. 

Have a good day!


----------



## Elmore Hammes

Good morning, all. 24 degrees and sunny in central Indiana, heading up to the low 40s. Good to be home after a week in Texas/Mexico on a Mission trip. Have a wonderful Monday!
Elmore


----------



## spotsmom

Good morning from Central Oregon where it's about freezing and the snow that fell overnight is melting.  The mountains are getting dumped on which is just wonderful (for the skiers and for the summer).

Enjoy the day off!


----------



## geoffthomas

Good Day all.
It is a nice sunny day here.
45 now with a high of 46 expected.
Enjoy.


----------



## Leslie

Another bright sunny day, but chilly: 18 degrees.

It's Tuesday, right? I am going to be mixed up all week.

L


----------



## loonlover

Good morning.  Bright and sunny here as well.  Except it is currently 39 going to a high of 61.

Have a great Monday on a Tuesday!


----------



## Jeff

Happy Tuesday morning from deep in the heart of Texas. It's currently 32 but should reach 70 before long.


----------



## Valmore Daniels

Good Morning


----------



## Amy Corwin

Good Morning - It's a bright, shiny morning and 36 degrees, but I'm loving it.
The daffodils are blooming, the pear trees are blooming and life is good!


----------



## D/W

Good morning!


----------



## Jeff

Good morning, from the heart of Texas. It's supposed to get up to 80 here today. This is Ash Wednesday for some and the day after Fat Tuesday for others.


----------



## Leslie

We had snow overnight--about an inch--and it's 32 degrees right now. But it's supposed to get up to 52 today so I don't think the snow will last very long!

Happy hump day everyone...

L


----------



## loonlover

Good morning all.  It is 49 with an expected high of 70 today.

Hope everyone has a great day.


----------



## Valmore Daniels

Good morning


----------



## geoffthomas

Good Day all.
It is a nice sunny day here in the Mid-Atlantic.
It is George Washington's Birthday.


----------



## Neil Ostroff

Warm here in PA.


----------



## loonlover

Good morning all.  50 degrees going to 70 today.

I'll be sitting at the arena watching the vendors come in to set up for the Home Show.  Usually a pretty easy day as most of them have done this before and know their way around the arena.

Hope everyone has a great day.


----------



## Leslie

Good morning,

Rainy here in southern Maine this morning, with a temp of 41. Have a great Thursday everyone!

L


----------



## Jeff

Good morning, everyone. It sounds like spring, in the heart of Texas, with mockingbirds and AC compressors joining the morning commuter traffic.


----------



## Elmore Hammes

Good morning, all. A relatively clear start to the day at 30 degrees in central Indiana, but rain showers expected most of the day with a high close to 50. Pretty mild for February!
Have a great day.
Elmore


----------



## mlewis78

Good morning!  Quite warm here for February.  It was 50 before I left for work at 8:45.


----------



## geoffthomas

Good Morning from the Nation's Capital.
It is 54 with 61 probable.
Partly cloudy - nice.


----------



## JimC1946

The rain has gone, it's shorts and t-shirt weather in Atlanta.


----------



## Jeff

Good morning from deep in the heart of Texas where it's not supposed to get over 60 today.


----------



## loonlover

Good morning all.  It is 44 going to 55 today.

Hope everyone has a great day.


----------



## Valmore Daniels

Morning all


----------



## Elmore Hammes

Good morning. Already at the high for the day at 41 degrees in central Indiana, with blustery winds in the 20 to 35 mph range keeping it from warming up. The winds may drop it down into the 20's tonight. Have a great Friday!
Elmore


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Warm and breezy in the desert.....headed towards the 70's.

Have a great Friday !


----------



## 13500

^^That is so cute, NapCat.^^

Good morning from snowy Chicagoland. Happy Friday, all.

Karen


----------



## geoffthomas

It is 54 on the way to 72.
May rain.


----------



## Leslie

The paper tells me we are expecting snow and sleet, but nothing so far...

Have a great Friday everyone!

L


----------



## JimC1946

Stormy and warm in ATL this morning, but it's going down to mid-thirties tonight.


----------



## loonlover

Good morning all.  It is 28 and clear with an expected high of 59.

I will be sitting at the receptionist's desk at Verizon Arena for most of the day.  I guess I'll hear how nice it is from the people coming in to attend the Home Show.  It will be a good place for people watching and I will be able to read.

Hope everyone has a good day.


----------



## Elmore Hammes

Good morning! A windy night left my mailbox on the ground (it had been a little wobbly for awhile, and I hadn't gotten around to fixing it when I should have). Duct tape will provide the temporary repair for this morning, which is 25 degrees in central Indiana, with a little snow possible this morning, but the sun should be out this afternoon for a high of 32. 

Have a great day!
Elmore


----------



## Jeff

Good morning from deep in the heart of Texas. A cold front came through here last night and dropped the temperature to 30 but it should warm up to 60, later.


----------



## Leslie

We did end up with some snow and sleet yesterday. Now it is sunny, windy, and 36 (but feels much colder due to the wind).

L


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Another beautiful day in the desert.










Hope all are having a great weekend


----------



## geoffthomas

Good Morning from Derwood.
It 38 with a high expected of maybe 43.
We currently have winds of 17mph.
But it never hit the 72 yesterday. And we had pretty high winds overnight.
So this is ok.


----------



## Valmore Daniels

Morning all


----------



## spotsmom

Good morning!  South Central Oregon got 4-5" of snow last night and it's still coming down and very windy.  A great day for the Kindle and tea!

And I don't want to hear about any hammocks...


----------



## JimC1946

Coolish but sunny day in the suburbs of Atlanta.


----------



## loonlover

Good morning all.  It is 30 going to 63 today with clear skies.

One last day for the Home Show and it ends at 4PM.  Should mean I will get to spend a little time with II this evening.

Hope everyone has a great day.


----------



## geoffthomas

Good Morning from Derwood.
It is 31 with a possible 47 later.
Supposed to be sunny all day.

Hey today is Francis Marion's birthday (the swamp fox) and Theodore Sturgeon's.


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Morning All !!
Time to get up and enjoy the day !!


----------



## Leslie

Good morning,

Sunny and cold this morning. I'm taking it easy and reading a mystery on my Kindle.

L


----------



## Jeff

Good morning, even if a little late. It's about 60 in the heart of Texas.


----------



## Jeff

Well, I've been waiting for someone else so I wouldn't end up talking to myself but...

Good morning from deep in the heart of Texas. It's going to be a bit on the cool side here today, but the temperature will be back up in the high 70s tomorrow.


----------



## Elmore Hammes

Good morning, everyone. 37 degrees and sunny in central Indiana - expect to add about 10 degrees to that today. Rest of the week will continue the trend of April in Winter here, with  mild temps ranging up to 60 degrees expected.

Have a great day!
Elmore


----------



## Leslie

Good morning,

Cloudy and 28 degrees on this last Monday in February.

L


----------



## loonlover

Good morning.  Looks like it will be another nice day with temps going to 55 and partly cloudy skies.  

Hope everyone has a great Monday.


----------



## Buttercup

Good Morning!  Cloudy and 44 here right now, some rain showers expected.  I'm so ready for summer!

Been at work for an hour and a half now, only 10 1/2 more to go .... ugh.


----------



## Andra

Happy Monday!
As Jeff reported, we are having cooler weather in Central Texas right now - hard to believe that we actually hit 90 a few days ago...
We are in the process of moving from mostly BlackBerries to iPhones and Androids at work.  My personal device is an Android so that's been pretty easy for me to manage.  The Apple devices are another thing entirely - iTunes hates me.
I am learning lots of new things at work


----------



## geoffthomas

Good Day from Derwood.
It was 28 this am when I got ready to leave.
And it is apparently 60ish now.
A nice day.


----------



## Amy Corwin

It's 46 degrees and the sun is shining and all is right with the world!
Happy Tuesday!


----------



## loonlover

Good morning.  It is 51 going to 66 with a 50% chance of thunderstorms.

We're hoping the rain holds off as our sewer line is scheduled to be replaced today.

Everyone, have a great day.


----------



## Elmore Hammes

A little chilly at 25 degrees this morning in central Indiana - still warming up to an above-average 45 degrees later today, with plenty of sunshine.

Have a great day!
Elmore


----------



## Leslie

Here in southern Maine it's 31, breezy, and lots of sun.

L


----------



## Sean Sweeney

We're supposed to get snow tomorrow here in the Commonwealth. Our first significant snowfall since Halloween.


----------



## geoffthomas

Good Morning from Derwood, Maryland - Wash., D.C. suburb.
It was 30 when I got up is high 30s now and may hit 50.
But it is expected to be sunny.


----------



## Jeff

Good morning, everyone. It's going to be 80 deep in the heart of Texas today. Hope you all have a great Tuesday.


----------



## Valmore Daniels

Morning


----------



## JimC1946

A drizzly, warm day in ATL.


----------



## Amy Corwin

It's 46 degrees and overcast here in NC, but it's supposed to be bright and sparkly with a high in the 70's so it looks like blue skies ahead.


----------



## loonlover

Good morning.  Our expected high will be 75 today.  So far we haven't experienced any thunderstorms - hope that continues.

Wishing everyone a great day.


----------



## Leslie

Good morning,

Winter is coming back to Maine, with snow predicted for tonight.

Happy February 29th. People born on the 29th are known as "leaplings" and in non-leap year years, their official birthday is March 1st.

Trivia fact for the day...

L


----------



## Jeff

Good morning from deep in the heart of Texas. The temperature right now is 66 and the high should be 77. Tut-tut, it looks like rain.


----------



## 13500

Good morning! It is 50 and sorta sunny after a rainy night. High of 57, which is crazy for this time of year here in Chicagoland. 

Happy Leap Day! Enjoy the bonus day  

Karen


----------



## Elmore Hammes

Good morning.

A windy but warm day in central Indiana - already at 60 heading up to a high of 67 with potential gusts in the 45 mph range. Hold on to your hats and have a great day!

Elmore


----------



## geoffthomas

Good Morning from Derwood.
It is 39 with a high possible of 54.
But it is raining. 
Might rain all day, you know...kinda drizzly.

Enjoy the day.


----------



## Andra

Happy Leap Day!
Jeff reported the weather and Austin is pretty much the same.
I hope you all are having a great week!


----------



## RachelleVaughn

Good Morning! Big storm last night with rain and wind, more rain on the way today (yay!) Have a great day


----------



## D/W

Good morning to all!


----------



## angiemccullagh

My goodness this is a popular thread. I had to click to see what was going on.

It's cold and rainy here in Seattle (big surprise).

It's almost March though. March sounds so much better than February!


----------



## Amy Corwin

March is coming in like a lamb here. It's 66 degrees and might reach 80!
Let's hope it stays mild as our fruit trees are breaking bud and I want to have a nice crop of plums for plum pie this summer.


----------



## loonlover

Good morning all.  It is 37 going to 77.

Should be great weather for the Parrotheads in town for the Jimmy Buffet concert tonight.  Tailgating parties are being held down on the riverbank all day whether you have tickets for the concert or not.  Will make it more difficult for arena staff to get to work, though.

Hope every one has a great day.  I plan on taking it easy as I expect it to be a busy night at the arena.  (All those Margarita drinkers, you know.)


----------



## Elmore Hammes

Good morning. Cooler but less windy than yesterday in central Indiana, currently 36 degrees heading up to 50 with clouds but no expected precipitation. Have a great day!
Elmore


----------



## 13500

Good morning, KBers.   Hope you have a wonderful first of March.


----------



## Andra

Good Morning Everyone!
I can't believe it's already March 1st.  We are having a damp start to our day with heavy fog and 59 degrees but in typical Texas fashion, we should see temps in the 80s later today.
DH and I are going to see Cirque du Soleil's Quidam this evening, so that should be a lot of fun.  I've only seen this one on video before.
Have a great day.


----------



## geoffthomas

Good Thursday Morning from Derwood.
Welcome Angie.
It is 39 with a high expected in the mid60s.
Mostly sunny today - nice.


----------



## Jeff

Good morning. It's 64 going to 84 deep in the heart of Texas.


----------



## Leslie

Sorry I missed posting this morning...I was dealing with the lion-like weather here (in like a lion, out like a lamb). Big snowstorm with (so far) about 8 inches of snow. Given how mild this winter has been, this was a big event. They are even playing the scary snow music on the news.


----------



## loonlover

Good morning all.  A high of 75 is in store today.  

Everyone have a great Friday.


----------



## Leslie

Good morning,

Bright and sunny and very wintry here in southern Maine this morning, with lots of snow everywhere. Have a great day everyone!

L


----------



## Jeff

Good morning, everyone. It's already getting hot in the heart of Texas.


----------



## Valmore Daniels

Morning


----------



## JimC1946

Overcast and muggy in Atlanta - shorts and T-shirt weather, while my sister in southern Maine is buried under more than a foot of snow. What a difference a thousand miles makes!


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Good Morning !!










Sunny, but cool and breezy in the desert today....think I will crawl back under the covers and do what NapCat does best......NAP !!
See 'ya later......


----------



## geoffthomas

Good Morning from Derwood.
It is 46 with a high of 59 predicted.
Sunny for the day but weather breaking up this evening.

Today is Doctor Seuss' birthday.  So enjoy some green eggs and ham.


----------



## Andra

Happy Birthday to Texas also!
On this day in 1836, 59 men gathered on the banks of the Brazos River to sign the Declaration of Texas Independence. It would be another 4 days before the fall of the Alamo and independence would not be fully achieved until April 21 at the Battle of San Jacinto.

We have another sunny day on tap and I only have to work a half day!


----------



## Elmore Hammes

Good morning. Winter returns, although still somewhat mild, to central Indiana today. Currently 30 heading for a high in the mid 30's, with a mix of rain and snow. Can't mention the weather in Indiana without expressing my prayers for those in the southern portion of the state (and nearby states) hit by the tornadoes yesterday. It was very windy here but thankfully did not get the havoc down south.

Have a wonderful Saturday.
Elmore


----------



## Jeff

Good morning, everyone. It's only 41, deep in the heart of Texas.


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Gorgeous day on queue for the desert.....hope everyone has a great weekend !!


----------



## Leslie

Sleet, rain, and miserable this morning. Of course, I have to go out to do errands! Yuck!

Have a great Saturday everyone!

L


----------



## loonlover

Good morning.  Mostly cloudy here with an expected high of 59.

Hope everyone has a great day!


----------



## geoffthomas

Good Morning from the wet Mid-Atlantic.
and.....
Happy Birthday Jeff - I hope your family "gathers around" today.

It is 46 with 59 predicted.


----------



## JimC1946

It was a long night of nasty storms in Atlanta, raining still, but the skies should be clearing later today.


----------



## Jeff

Thank you, Geoff.


----------



## spotsmom

Good morning!  39 degrees here, warming up into the high 40's then to mid 50's tomorrow.  Might help melt the snow we had the other day.

Have a great weekend!


----------



## D/W

Good morning to all, and a "Happy Birthday" to Jeff!


----------



## Leslie

The sleet and horrible weather has stopped, thankfully. Clear and cold today.

Happy belated birthday, Jeff.

L


----------



## loonlover

Good morning all.  It is chilly again this morning but will warm up nicely to 68.  We do have a wind advisory and fire weather warning in place.  Humidity levels are to be only 10-15 percent.  In the south?  Almost unheard of.

Hope everyone has a great Sunday.

And, Happy Belated Birthday, Jeff.  Hope you had a nice day yesterday.


----------



## geoffthomas

Good Morning from the MidAtlantic.
It is a sunny Sunday.
39 now, going up to 43.

Got some reading to do.


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Already a pretty day in the desert.
Gotta' Run.......


----------



## Jeff

Man, am I getting old. I forgot to wish everyone a good morning and missed all the belated birthday wishes. A belated good morning, everyone.


----------



## Elmore Hammes

Good morning. Winter has found its way back to central Indiana, with a little ice and snow on the roads this morning, but it certainly could be worse. 27 degrees heading up to a high of 35 today.

Have a great Monday!
Elmore


----------



## Leslie

Good morning everyone,

Here we are, back to work and winter. It's a chilly 24 degrees here in southern Maine this morning.

Have a great day!

L


----------



## Jeff

Good morning, everyone. It's going to be a prefect 72 today, in the heart of Texas. Eat your heart out, Leslie. Yeah, yeah, I know. I'll be paying for that remark this summer when I'm roasting in Texas and you're on your screened-in porch in Maine, sipping tea.


----------



## loonlover

Good morning all.  It is a lovely morning at 48 degrees.  The expected high is 64 with clear skies.

Hope everyone has a great day.


----------



## Valmore Daniels

Morning


----------



## JimC1946

52 degrees and very windy, but at least the blue skies have returned in Atlanta.


----------



## 13500

Good morning, Kbers. Hope you all had a great weekend.

It's a little chilly in Chicagoland this morning --23!

Have a good day,
Karen


----------



## geoffthomas

Good Morning from the Nation's Capital.
It is 36 here now with a possible high of 45 later.
It will be partly cloudy all day.


----------



## CaedemMarquez

Good morning. It's almost 8:30, been up since 4:30. I wanna go back to bed.


----------



## Leslie

Good morning,

It's a very chilly 17 degrees here this morning, but bright and sunny. Have a great Tuesday everyone!

L


----------



## Amy Corwin

It's a brisk 32 degrees here in North Carolina, but bright sunshine and by the time I get off of work, I'll be able to work in the garden without a jacket.


----------



## loonlover

Good morning.  We are expecting a high of 75 today.

Hope everyone enjoys their day.


----------



## Jeff

Good morning, everyone. Looks like another warm and sunny day in store for the heart of Texas. Hope you all have a wonderful day.


----------



## Elmore Hammes

And after a two-day visit, Winter again leaves central Indiana. It is 32 degrees, heading up to a balmy 56 with sun and wind today. Have a great Tuesday!
Elmore


----------



## geoffthomas

37 degrees in Derwood with 50 expected.
Hope you have a nice day.


----------



## loonlover

Good morning all.  Partly cloudy skies with a high of 73 are in store today.

I'm up early as I am working a trade show at the arena.  Easy day with some interaction with people coming in, but also lots of time to read.  This job would be hard to beat.

Hope everyone has a great Wednesday.


----------



## Amy Corwin

It's 36 degrees and a bit overcast but that should all clear up later today.
We've been reading reports that the Purple Martins are back in town, so we're hoping they will stop by and decide to live in our brand-spanking new Martin House that we put up a few weeks ago. I'm pretty sure they might as their old house blew down during a storm last fall, so it's the only one in the area.

Our azaleas are starting to bloom, too, so it's looking pretty good out there!


----------



## Jeff

Good morning, everyone. It's windy, in the heart of Texas. Hope you have a perfect day.


----------



## Leslie

Good morning,

Warmer today with a high of 50. Happy Hump Day everyone!

L


----------



## spotsmom

Good morning!  10 degrees this am.  Brrrr... But the sun is out and temp should get up into the mid 40's.

Have a wonderful day!


----------



## geoffthomas

It was pretty cold this morning.
It is 55  now with 66 predicted.
Sunny today.


----------



## loonlover

Good morning all.  It is 62 with light rain at the moment.  Rain is predicted through Monday. 

Hope everyone has a great day.


----------



## Amy Corwin

It's a lovely day and already 52 degrees with bright sunshine! Looks like the week is coming to a lovely close, at least weather-wise.


----------



## Jeff

Good morning from deep in the heart of Texas. Congratulations to all of you ladies on this International Women's Day.


----------



## Leslie

Good morning,

48 right now with a high of 63 predicted. Have a great Thursday, and Jeff, thanks for the shout out for IWD.

L


----------



## Valmore Daniels

Morning


----------



## geoffthomas

Good Morning from Derwood.
It is 57 with 70 expected.

and it is SJC and loonlover's birthday today.

Enjoy the day.


----------



## Jeff

Good morning, everyone. It's dreary and chilly in the heart of Texas.


----------



## loonlover

Good morning all.  It is 36 and sunny this morning.  The sunshine is a nice surprise as rain was in the forecast for today when I went to bed last night.  We received almost 1 1/2 inches yesterday.  I wasn't looking forward to rain all weekend.  Now the forecast shows rain for Sunday only.

Jeff Dunham show at the arena tonight.  Should be a pretty easy night.  People tend to stay in their seats more for this kind of show.

Hope everyone enjoys their Friday.


----------



## Andra

Happy Friday!
It is the opening weekend of Spring Break for most Texas Colleges, so of course we are welcoming winter weather back for a short time.  We had a cold front blow through last night and have temps back in the 40s along with some lovely rain.
Once we get past this cold snap and the one that may or may not appear for Easter, winter will pretty much leave us alone until next year.


----------



## Leslie

Good morning,

38 and breezy this morning...

L


----------



## NapCat (retired)

After several days of high winds, today is just gorgeous, already over 60.
Naps and gardening on queue. 
Purrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr


----------



## geoffthomas

Good Morning from Maryland.
It is 43 but we expect 56.
Sunny so that is nice.


----------



## loonlover

Good morning.  40 degrees with a partly cloudy sky.  Should warm up nicely to 64.  Rain is to make another appearance over night and into tomorrow but will be 75 by the middle of next week.

Zac Brown Band in concert tonight with a crowd of 12,000 expected.  I may not be able to read as much tonight.

Hope everyone is having a great weekend.


----------



## geoffthomas

Good Morning from Maryland.
It is 32 - expecting high of 41.
Mostly sunny.


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Good Morning !
Sunny and headed to the 80s

Looks like I am going to have another tough day in the gardens










Hope everyone has a great weekend !!


----------



## Leslie

Good morning,

After a taste of spring with temps in the 60s we're back to chilly weather here in southern Maine. Right now 31 degrees with a high of 38 predicted. Have a great day everyone!

L


----------



## Jeff

It looks like spring but feels like winter, in the heart of Texas. Good morning, everyone. Enjoy your shortened weekend.


----------



## Mobbsy

Good morning from Northumberland, England. The sun's up and the tea is in the pot.

Have a great day everyone!


----------



## Jeff

It's 7:30 but feels like 6:30 in the heart of Texas. Good morning, everyone.


----------



## Susan in VA

Same weather here as in Texas.  <yawn>

Have a nice Sunday, folks.


----------



## CaitLondon

Good AM.

I'm planning an easy day, this after a writers' meeting on Sat. Last night I posted my blog about the old AlphaSmart 3000, which some people are still using and enjoying. That's http://caitlondon.blogspot.com

Since moving from ye old manual typewriter, to electric, to an Apple IIE, to generations of PCs and laptops, etc., I think AlphaSmart is one gizmo that remains a favorite for draft and quick stuff, pops on and off.


----------



## geoffthomas

Good Morning all.
It is 40 and might hit 59 today.
But sunny once more.


----------



## Leslie

Good morning,

36 degrees and sunny. I hope everyone remembered to change their clocks!


----------



## loonlover

Good morning all.  It is dreary and drippy with a 100% chance of precipitation with the possibility of thunderstorms throughout the day.

Hope everyone has a good day.


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Good Morning All

Another beautiful Spring Day in the Desert; another nap to take.......giggle










Hope everyone has a restful Sunday


----------



## Andra

Stupid time change!
I'm going to see if I can take a few days off this week to help adjust.
Driving in to work in the dark and fog was NOT fun.  It is 50 now but should warm up to 80-something later today.


----------



## Jeff

Good morning, everyone. See above where Andra's reported the weather, and her opinion of DST.


----------



## Elmore Hammes

Good morning, everyone. It's already above the average temperature in central Indiana at 54, heading up to 65 this afternoon with occasional rain. The 20-above-average temps are expected the rest of the week. If Winter decides to show up this year, it may come with a vengeance to make up for all these balmy days!

Have a great Monday.
Elmore


----------



## Leslie

Good morning,

37 degrees this morning...lots of sun. Have a great Monday everyone!

L


----------



## loonlover

Good morning.  It is 55 with an expected high of 79.  Maybe some drying out will occur before more rain hits later in the week.

Hope everyone has a great day.


----------



## Valmore Daniels

Morning


----------



## geoffthomas

Good Morning from Maryland.
It is 54 with a high of 66 possible.
Be nice to one another.


----------



## 13500

Good morning, KB.


----------



## Leslie

Good morning,

Cloudy today and still warm. 45 right now, going up to 55. The high yesterday was 62 which didn't quite break the record of 63 set in 1973.

Have a great Tuesday everyone!

L


----------



## Elmore Hammes

Good morning, all. A beautiful day in central Indiana, with temps heading from the current low 50s up near 70 with lots of sun. It is nice to see a week of May in the middle of March!
Have a great day.
Elmore


----------



## loonlover

Good morning.  It looks like another gorgeous day in central Arkansas with a predicted high of 79 again.

Hope everyone has a great day.


----------



## Jeff

Good morning, all. It's 64 in the heart if Texas and threatening rain.


----------



## Susan in VA

Good morning!

60 in Northern Virginia with an expected high of _79_.   
And it's supposed to stay like this for Wednesday and Thursday too!


----------



## geoffthomas

Good Morning from Maryland.
It is 66 now with a high expected to hit 73.
Probable rain - maybe thundershowers early afternoon.


----------



## Jeff

Good morning from deep in the heart of Texas. It's currently 66 here and will be reaching 80 this afternoon.


----------



## Amy Corwin

It's already 57 degrees and sunny here in North Carolina. We're sure having an early spring this year. Our fruit trees are all blooming and the azaleas are just starting.


----------



## loonlover

Good morning.  A high of 82 is predicted with chances of thunderstorms for the next 3 days.

Hope everyone has a good day.


----------



## Leslie

Good morning,

A little bit rainy this morning and 38. All of the snow (from 2 weeks ago) has melted. Crocuses are blooming in our garden!

L


----------



## geoffthomas

Good Morning from the Nation's Capital.
It was 54 when I got up this am, it is 61 now with 75 expected.
And it will be sunny all day.

Today is Albert Einstein's birthday.

How about that.


----------



## Susan in VA

geoffthomas said:


> Today is Albert Einstein's birthday.


It's also Pi Day!


----------



## Leslie

Good morning,

Winter is back. 30 degrees this morning. Sort of cloudy, too.

Have a great day, everyone!

L


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Sigh...after six weeks on the left coast, it's sooooo early...but nice and warm here in northern Virginia.  It's supposed to go up to the 80s (currently 55 degrees).  So that's a nice transition, actually warmer than San Diego was.

Good Morning, all!

Betsy


----------



## Elmore Hammes

Good morning! Another warm day in central Indiana, currently 63 with sunshine, heading up to the mid 70s this afternoon but thunderstorms are forecast.

Have a great day!
Elmore


----------



## loonlover

Good morning.  It is 61 going to 77 with a chance of thunderstorms.

The pine pollen is giving a green aura to everything while the oak tassels are piling up in places.  I feel sorry for the people with tree allergies at this time.

Hope everyone has a great day!  Won't be long until the weekend.


----------



## Jeff

Good morning from deep in the heart of Texas where it's 66 headed toward 80.


----------



## crebel

Good morning from southeast Iowa where the weather widget says it is 62 heading to 81.  81!  In IOWA!  In MARCH!


----------



## geoffthomas

Good Morning from Maryland.
It is the Ides of March - poor Caesar.
The weather is just as Betsy reported.
Hope all is well for you.


----------



## Jeff

geoffthomas said:


> It is the Ides of March...


It is indeed, which means it's my great-grandson's 4th birthday.


----------



## Susan in VA

So did you write the birthday boy a new story?  

Good morning everyone, and welcome back, Betsy!


----------



## Jeff

Susan in VA said:


> So did you write the birthday boy a new story?


We're in NQK, Susan. Ann and/or Betsy will _get_ me if I answer that.


----------



## Susan in VA

Oh....  sorry.  I was just thinking in terms of a grand-grandfather writing down a fairy tale for a great-grandson.


----------



## Jeff

Susan in VA said:


> Oh.... sorry. I was just thinking in terms of a grand-grandfather writing down a fairy tale for a great-grandson.


Of course you are, but Betsy and Ann are always thinking in terms of moderating.


----------



## Vegas_Asian

Its day one of spring break. I admit I just woke up. Its been a hard month. The SKT its a bit over cast bit it makes the temp perfect for a walk or bike ride 

Sent from my HTC Inspire via Tapatalk


----------



## 13500

Good morning and TGiF everyone!


----------



## Jeff

It's Friday morning and the weather's going to be perfect in the heart of Texas. Get up, everyone.


----------



## Amy Corwin

It's 63 degrees--supposed to get into the 80's--and we might get a little rain which I hope we will.
All our fruit trees are blooming and look great!


----------



## Elmore Hammes

I think we went past an early spring into an early summer today - starting off at 57 degrees and heading up to 78 in central Indiana, about 30 degrees above normal. A few thunderstorms expected, stay dry and safe and have a great Friday!
Elmore


----------



## Leslie

Good morning everyone,

Cloudy with rain predicted. Highs in the 40s. Have a great Friday everyone!

L


----------



## loonlover

Good morning.  62 and cloudy going to 82 with a chance of thunderstorms. 

Hope everyone's weekend gets off to a good start.


----------



## crebel

Good morning to all.

Another summer-day-in-winter expected here with record-breaking highs once again in the 80s.  I shall enjoy it while we have it!

Have a safe and happy weekend.


----------



## geoffthomas

Good Morning from the Mid-Atlantic.
We will have loonlover's weather, only 10 degrees cooler.
50 or so now - going up to maybe 73 and perhaps thunderstorms.

Make the best of it.


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Good Morning !

Walter Weather in the desert.

Partly cloudy with a cool breeze.
Flowers are in bloom, wind chimes are ringing, birds are singing.










Perfect for napping cats !!


----------



## Jeff

Happy St. Paddy's Day, everyone. We had quite a storm come through last night but the forecast is for a sunny day.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Jeff said:


> We're in NQK, Susan. Ann and/or Betsy will _get_ me if I answer that.


OK, don't use us as an excuse just because you don't want to answer the question. You're not going to sell the story to our members are you? 


Otherwise, Happy St. Patrick's Day from this Slovenian/Croation/Czech/Polish American! The sun's up, it's a great day!

Betsy


----------



## loonlover

Happy St. Patrick's Day.

Looks like another nice day here if we can avoid the 20% chance of thunderstorms.

Hope everyone enjoys their Saturday.


----------



## Leslie

Happy St. Patrick's Day everyone! Sunny here in southern Maine with a high of 55 predicted for today.

L


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Happy St. Paddy's Day !!

High winds, thunderstorms, rain/snow in the forecast...that is a special treat for us.










Hope everyone has a great weekend !!


----------



## Elmore Hammes

Good morning and Happy St. Patrick's Day!

Warm trend continues in central Indiana, with temps starting out in the upper 40's but heading up near 80 degrees today.

Have a great day.

Elmore


----------



## Susan in VA

Good morning, and happy St. Gertrude's Day!  

Busy day ahead here, with a Fun Fair at DD's old school, a class, a crafts show, and a play tonight.  Dunno when I'm going to fit in any actual work.


----------



## Jeff

Betsy the Quilter said:


> OK, don't use us as an excuse just because you don't want to answer the question.


I answered Susan in a Private Message.



Betsy the Quilter said:


> You're not going to sell the story to our members are you?


Yes. As soon as 7 days has elapsed since my last post in the Book Bazaar.


----------



## geoffthomas

it is  46 going up to 77 and a nice sunny Saturday.
Good Morning all.


----------



## Amy Corwin

It's 61 degrees and raining, but I need to clean house so this is good encouragement to do so! 
Hope everyone had a wonderful weekend and a terrific St. Patrick's Day!


----------



## Leslie

Good morning,

Sunny and 42 with a high of 67 predicted. It is supposed to be very warm and sunny all week...spring has sprung, I think!

L


----------



## Jeff

It's 66, deep in the heart of Texas. Good morning, all.


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Good Morning All !

At the freezing mark this morning with new snow on the mountains...rain/snow/wind in the forecast...
..puts quite a damper on "Spring Fever"










Have a great Sunday !


----------



## loonlover

Good morning all.  It is 66 going to 81 with mostly cloudy skies.  But it is supposed to be dry.

The concert last night didn't end until midnight.  It was a really small crowd, though, so I was clocked out by 12:30.  But I am a little groggy this morning.  It was a long night, but a very slow night at the arena.  My boss even decided he could leave early - the first time I've ever known him to do that in the almost 5 years I have worked at the arena.

Hope everyone has a nice, relaxing day.  I know that is what I am planning on.


----------



## JimC1946

May-like weather in north Georgia, with clouds of pollen floating around and lots of sunshine.


----------



## Susan in VA

Foggy and damp here, in the 50s.  

Good morning, and enjoy your Sunday!


----------



## geoffthomas

Good Morning from the Maryland suburbs of the Nation's Capital.
As Susan has pointed out it is in the 50s with the possibility of hitting 68/69/70 today - around 4pm.
Not going to be sunny apparently until 1-ish.
Enjoy the people that you are with today.


----------



## Elmore Hammes

Good morning! Partly cloudy and 61 in central Indiana, heading up to 82 - hard to believe it is March. Have a great Monday.
Elmore


----------



## Jeff

It's 70 degrees and wet, deep in the heart of Texas. In spite of the rain I have dueling mockingbirds outside my window. Good Monday morning to you all.


----------



## Leslie

53 right now with another lovely day predicted for us. The porch is open!

L


----------



## loonlover

Good morning all.  A high of 81 expected with the possibility of thunderstorms.

Hope everyone has a great day.


----------



## 13500

Good morning!

Loonlover, we have the exact same forecast as you, only I'm in Chicago! Crazy, right?


----------



## crebel

Good Morning.  Same forecast as LL and Karen here too, maybe a couple of degrees cooler for expected highs.

Everyone have a safe and happy day.


----------



## Kathleen Valentine

Good morning. 53° and sunny here in Gloucester.


----------



## geoffthomas

Good Morning from Derwood, MD.
It is 57 with 75 expected and possible thunderstorms here too.

Without the winter snowpak in the Appalachian mountains, we need the rain to keep the aquifers full.


----------



## Andra

Well, it's morning somewhere!
I missed all of last week thanks to babysitting my mom after an uexpected surgery to stop her nosebleeds...  When did my parents turn into 5-year-olds?  I swear I spent more time keeping the peace than anything else while I was there.
We are actually under a flash flood watch until sometime on Tuesday.  It's hard to believe that technically we are still in a drought since we have had a LOT of rain this year.


----------



## Leslie

Good morning,

Sunny right now and another warm day is in store for us here in Maine. Have a great Tuesday everyone!

L


----------



## crebel

Good Morning.  Cooler this morning (the furnace came on overnight) with more rain today.  Rain yesterday and today is making the farmers very happy.

Everyone have a safe and happy day.


----------



## Jeff

Good morning, everyone. Thunderstorms all night have driven the temperature down to the mid 50s, in the heart of Texas. Be well.


----------



## Andra

Good Morning!  Jeff is right - we had some wicked thunderstorms last night and everything is wet and cold.
Strange weather for the first day of Spring, but we ARE in Texas!


----------



## BTackitt

Good morning, from about 2 hours away from Jeff. Yep, rain and thunderstorms all night. Lightning & thunder interrupted my sleep all night, to the point I am considering not going to class and crawling back in bed.


----------



## loonlover

Good morning.  The skies are gloomy and dark looking, but no storms yet.  The high is to be about the same as yesterday - lower eighties.

Hope all have a good day.


----------



## Janel Gradowski

Good morning! The dark clouds have passed by my little abode in central Michigan. Record highs in the mid-80's expected today. I see leaves starting on the crab apple tree outside my window. Looks to be another sunny, beautiful day!


----------



## Susan in VA

Good morning!  Rainy overnight here too, but I think a see a tiny patch of blue sky peeking through now.  

All my plans for the day have been rescheduled because DD stayed at home feeling under the weather.  I suppose that means I have to turn it into a housework day.


----------



## Elmore Hammes

Good morning! Another beautiful day in central Indiana, temps in the 60s this morning and heading for a record high in the low 80s. Have a great day.
Elmore


----------



## spotsmom

Happy Spring!  Woke up to 6-8" of new snow and snowing hard!  Drove the 20 miles into work (loss of elevation 500') and it's only "snaining".

Have a great day!


----------



## *DrDLN* (dr.s.dhillon)

Good morning you all. It is cool cloudy day in sunny N. California. It feels cooler after a month abroad in warmer but nice temperature.


----------



## Kathleen Valentine

A late Good Morning! 52 degrees and beautiful sunshine here in Gloucester.


----------



## geoffthomas

Good Morning on a nice Tuesday.
Here in the Mid-Atlantic it is 63 going up to 73 and once again a threat of isolated showers.  Like Susan, we had some overnight rain instead of storms yesterday.

Hey Susan, I hope the DD is feeling better soon.


----------



## Susan in VA

Thanks, Geoff.  Pretty sure she'll be up and about by early afternoon, since she has Mad Science after school today and doesn't want to miss that!


----------



## Leslie

Good morning,

Warm and sunny here in southern Maine...record breaking temps in store for us today.

Have a great Wednesday everyone!

L


----------



## loonlover

Good morning.  It is still raining this morning and will continue to be.  Th gauge shows over 4 inches have fallen in the last 15 hours.  Flash flood warning in effect until 9:30AM.  Flood warnings in effect until Friday.  The flood warning really doesn't effect us much, but flash floods could hamper access to places we might need to go.

Hope everyone has a great day.  I plan on staying inside as much as possible.


----------



## geoffthomas

It is a nice Wednesday here.


----------



## Kathleen Valentine

Good morning. Sunny and 62 here in Gloucester. Have a lovely day everyone.


----------



## D. Nathan Hilliard

Good morning! It's rainy and cool here in Houston.

Have a great day out there!


----------



## Susan in VA

I guess I missed morning today.    Busy day, catching up from the stuff that had to get rescheduled yesterday.


----------



## Leslie

Good morning,

It's very early (4 am) and dark so I have no idea what the weather is doing outside. We are off to San Francisco where it is supposed to be cold and rainy--I'm leaving our little bit of summer for that. LOL.

Have a great day everyone! Tomorrow when I say hi it will be from the west coast.

L


----------



## Jeff

Good morning from beautiful Providence Hospital in Waco, Texas. This is my second full day here after coming to the ER with chest pains. It doesn't look like they're going to set me free today either.

Wave when you fly over, Leslie.


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Jeff said:


> Good morning from beautiful Providence Hospital in Waco, Texas. This is my second full day here after coming to the ER with chest pains. It doesn't look like they're going to set m free today either.



Good Morning Jeff......What is a nice guy like you doing in a place like that?


----------



## Amy Corwin

It's a gorgeous misty spring morn here in North Carolina. 59 degrees.

And while we thought we were feeding a stray black cat we'd seen loafing around our property, we surprised a possum this morning, munching the bowl of cat food. So...who knows what lurks in the wilds of Brown Swamp where we live?

But I sure hope that cat is careful. The wildlife cam caught the black cat and then a bit later, we got a shot of the back-end of a bobcat (wish I'd gotten the whole critter in the shot--it would have been terrific) heading in the same direction. Sigh. That could have been a bad night for someone. You can only hope for the best.


----------



## BTackitt

Jeff said:


> Good morning from beautiful Providence Hospital in Waco, Texas. This is my second full day here after coming to the ER with chest pains. It doesn't look like they're going to set me free today either.
> 
> Wave when you fly over, Leslie.


{{{HUGS JEFF}}} hope you feel better soon.

50 and breezy here today... might need to put on a light sweater for the morning.


----------



## loonlover

Good morning.  5 1/2 inches of rain sure do leave the yard rather soggy.  There are still puddles standing in the back yard.  I almost need rain boots to get to the bird feeders.

Jeff, hope you are feeling better soon.


----------



## crebel

Good morning.  Cool and rainy here again today.  The rain has completely greened up everything.  Tulip trees and tulips in full bloom already.

{{{hugs}}} for Jeff.  You are in my thoughts and prayers.  Feel better soon!


----------



## Susan in VA

Foggy here again this morning.  (We'll try to send the weather up to scarlet again.)

Jeff, I'm glad you're feeling well enough to post, at least  --  now please get better soon!!


----------



## KMatthew

Good morning. Sitting at work, running on 3 hours of sleep.


----------



## Andra

Jeff said:


> Good morning from beautiful Providence Hospital in Waco, Texas. This is my second full day here after coming to the ER with chest pains. It doesn't look like they're going to set me free today either.


Jeff!!! I hope you are doing well and they let you out soon. If not, let me know and I will help your family bust you out (or at least bring you some real food)!!

It was colder here again this morning and should get up to 70 later today. I am glad that we are getting closer to the weekend.


----------



## geoffthomas

It is another nice day here.
Did we skip Spring?

Get all better Jeff.
We need you, brother.


----------



## telracs

Susan in VA said:


> Foggy here again this morning. (We'll try to send the weather up to scarlet again.)
> 
> Jeff, I'm glad you're feeling well enough to post, at least -- now please get better soon!!


scarlet is enough of a fog, she doesn't need yours....

jeff, quit pinching the nurses and they'll let you out.


----------



## Susan in VA

scarlet said:


> jeff, quit pinching the nurses and they'll let you out.


Pinch the wrong ones and they'll _kick_ you out.


----------



## geoffthomas

Hey if you feel good enough to pinch the nurses, you are ready to get out.


----------



## Jeff

Haha. I'm out and I didn't have to pinch any nurses. I have pleurisy. It caused the ventricular tachycardia that the hospital observed. I still feel crappy, but I'm very happy not to be facing some kind of heart surgery.


----------



## Susan in VA

Yay!


----------



## Leslie

Jeff said:


> Haha. I'm out and I didn't have to pinch any nurses. I have pleurisy. It caused the ventricular tachycardia that the hospital observed. I still feel crappy, but I'm very happy not to be facing some kind of heart surgery.


Pleurisy. Sounds so Dickensian. Glad you are home safe and sound.

L


----------



## Andra

Happy Friday!!!
I'm glad that Jeff is back at home!
We have temps in the 40s this morning and are heading towards a high of 80.
Have a great day everyone.


----------



## loonlover

Good morning.  A beautiful blue sky out there this AM.  We did receive another 1/2 inch of rain during some thunderstorms last night.  Hopefully we will be dry for a few days now.  I'll need to mow again as soon as it dries out enough.

Glad to hear you are home, Jeff.  Hope you continue to improve.

Everyone have a great Friday.


----------



## Susan in VA

Good morning!  No fog today, and it's supposed to get up to 80.  Is this really March?  

Party planning for fourth graders is on my list for today.  The custom of "goodie bags" really annoys me, but apparently it's the thing to do.    

Have a great Friday, everyone!


----------



## crebel

Good morning to all.  Great news that Jeff is home! Dense fog here this morning and a few more showers are expected.

Everyone have a safe and happy day.


----------



## Jeff

Good morning, everyone. Thanks for the good wishes. I feel crummy, but it's better to feel crummy at home than to be in the hospital.


----------



## *DrDLN* (dr.s.dhillon)

Good morning. It's nice sunny day before it starts raining over the weekend in N.California.


----------



## Leslie

Good morning from San Francisco where it is sunny at 48 degrees. Off to eat breakfast with sourdough toast!

L


----------



## NapCat (retired)




----------



## geoffthomas

Once again, weather is same as Susan's.
So glad Jeff is at home.


----------



## Elmore Hammes

Good morning, everyone. Rainy day in central Indiana, currently 50 heading up to 65. I will stay dry by helping out with the cats at a local adoption outreach center for our city shelter. Hard to not have a good day when you are getting instant validation from a purring cat!


----------



## loonlover

Good morning.  Looks like a beautiful day in store.  Clear skies with a high of 77.  

Hope everyone has a great Saturday.


----------



## Jeff

Good morning, everyone. It's 50 something going toward 80 something in the heart of Texas.


----------



## Leslie

Good morning,

45 and rainy in San Francisco. I left summer in southern Maine for this?? LOL.

L


----------



## crebel

Good morning.  Still drizzly and 54 degrees, but heading to partly sunny and 74!

Everyone have a safe and happy day.


----------



## geoffthomas

Well our numbers in Derwood are 57 now 73 later.
Drizzle all day looks like.


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Good Morning All

Perfect Spring Day in the desert....partly cloudy, headed for the 70s...birdsong is deafening......cats are playing in the gardens. 
I may need to join them !!










Hope everyone has a great weekend.


----------



## Jeff

Leslie said:


> Good morning,
> 
> 45 and rainy in San Francisco. I left summer in southern Maine for this?? LOL.
> 
> L


Hahaha. I've felt colder in San Francisco than anywhere else I've ever been. Glad you're there safe.


----------



## *DrDLN* (dr.s.dhillon)

Good morning you all. I will miss the sun and walk too. It will be rainy and cloudy day.


----------



## loonlover

Good morning.  An absolutely gorgeous day in store with highs in the 80s and clear skies.

II doesn't have to work after all so maybe we can spend a little time outdoors today.  He won't be up very early, however, as he didn't get home from work until 4AM.

Everyone, enjoy the day!


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Good Morning !!

High wind in the desert....good day for Kindling next to the fireplace.

Hope everyone has a restful Sunday


----------



## Jeff

Good morning from deep in the heart of Texas. It's 70 right now and going to get about ten degrees warmer.


----------



## geoffthomas

Good Morning from Derwood.
It is 57 with 68 "possible".
But is is damp and overcast.


----------



## crebel

Good morning.  Clear and sunny here.  A gorgeous day for getting some yardwork finished that we started yesterday.  I don't think we have ever before mowed in March!

Everyone have a safe and happy day.


----------



## Leslie

Good afternoon,

The pleasant weather is back in San Francisco...sunny and mild, 60 degrees. Perfect! I am exhausted after my 2.5 days of work so I think I might take a nap, but we have reservations for a fabulous dinner later and I am looking forward to that!

L


----------



## loonlover

Good morning.  Another gorgeous day with highs in the 80s.

A trip to Petco and WalMart in store for this morning.  Mowing the yard for the second time this month planned for the afternoon.  Ahh, retirement.

Hope everyone has a great day.


----------



## Valmore Daniels

Morning


----------



## JimC1946

57° in Atlanta with clear blue skies. The weekend wind and rain have (hopefully) cleared most of the pine pollen from the air.


----------



## Jeff

Good morning from deep in the heart of Texas. Still kind of cool but should warm up soon.


----------



## Elmore Hammes

Good morning from central Indiana. A little cooler today but still above average for early Spring. Starting off at 44 and heading up to 60 with lots of sun. Have a great Monday!
Elmore


----------



## crebel

Good morning!  Our weather in southern Iowa sounds about the same as Elmore's for central Indiana.  The grass ended up being too wet to mow yesterday, but it sure needs it already.

Everyone have a safe and happy day.


----------



## Andra

Happy Monday!
I hope all of you will have a wonderful week.


----------



## Amy Corwin

Good morning!
It's a lovely spring day here in North Carolina and the hummingbirds should be back soon.
Everything is blooming like crazy, even my Old Blush rose!


----------



## geoffthomas

Good Monday Morning from Derwood.
It is 55 going up to 61.
Dampish, windy, "cool" - but the sky is bright.


----------



## Leslie

Good morning,

I am back home in Maine where winter has returned. It's 24 degrees this morning and windy. Lots of sun, though. Have a great day everyone!

L


----------



## Jeff

Good morning, all. Glad you're home safe, Leslie. Should be another beautiful day in the heart of Texas.


----------



## loonlover

Good morning.  Another beautiful day in central Arkansas as well.  Highs in the 80s for the rest of the week.

Hope everyone has a great day.


----------



## crebel

Good morning.  Cloudy and stormy but warm expected here today.

Everyone have a safe and happy day.


----------



## MT Berlyn

Good Morning  

I am new to the forum and just getting acquainted.  It is sunny and very, very windy here in the north country!


----------



## *DrDLN* (dr.s.dhillon)

Good morning. There is going to be another rainy day in SF bay area.


----------



## geoffthomas

Good Morning from Derwood.
It was 30 when I left the house this morning.

and today is Linda Cannon-Mott's birthday.


----------



## MT Berlyn

Thanks, Cobbie!


----------



## Jeff

Good morning, everyone. It's 63 in the heart of Texas.

Well, Leslie. You thought that my having pleurisy was Dickonsonian, what do do have to say about measles?


----------



## loonlover

Good morning all.  Another nice spring day in store.

Bread baking on the agenda this morning.

Have a great day, everyone.


----------



## Leslie

It snowed last night and it's cold this morning.

Last week at this time I was riding in the car with the top down. Go figure...

L


----------



## Andra

Good Morning!
We are enjoying beautiful Texas spring weather this week.  Of course, we haven't made it past Easter yet so there is still a possibility of some cold wet weather in a few weeks.


----------



## loonlover

Good morning.  Sunny skies with a high in the 80s.

Some afternoons it is sure hard to get the chores done - much more enjoyable to just sit outside and bask.  (Don't tell II, though.)

Hope everyone has a great Thursday.


----------



## Leslie

Good morning,

Chilly this morning (34) with some rain. Have a great Thursday everyone!

L


----------



## JimC1946

58 degrees in sunny north Georgia, going up to 83 degrees this afternoon. Pollen counts are still high for oak, gum, sycamore, and plutonium.


----------



## Jeff

Good morning, everyone. The measles still have an itchy grip on me but the fever's relented some.


----------



## geoffthomas

Good Day all.
It is a mid60s day.

Jeff you just can't get any slack, can you?
Pleurisy and now measles.
Get all well, please.


----------



## Annalog

Good day to everyone.
It is a sunny day in Tucson and Benson and should reach the mid 80s while the lows were mid 40s in Benson and mid 50s in Tucson.

I have not had time to follow the Good Morning Thread since last October. Now that the sun is rising early enough for outside chores to take place in daylight before and after work, I hope to find time. What a lot of news to catch up on, both good and bad. 

Pleurisy AND measles, Jeff? Get well, please.

Take care, everyone.


----------



## Leslie

Gee whiz, Jeff, measles? You didn't get that out of your system when you were 8 or 10? Feel better, it's a miserable illness.

Still chilly here--32--but sunny, for a change.

L


----------



## 13500

Good morning. It is a dark and stormy day here in Chicagoland. Good day to write.  

Hope you feel better soon, Jeff.


----------



## Annalog

Good morning from southern Arizona. 

It should be a sunny day in Tucson and Benson and should reach the mid 80s while the lows were in the 50s.


----------



## loonlover

Good morning.  Cloudy with a chance of thunderstorms and a high of 84.

Guess I should do some housework today.  Not very appealing, I'll admit.

Hope everyone has a great Friday!


----------



## spotsmom

Good morning from Central Oregon where it's 38 and pouring rain.  Today I have a kitchen full of sheetrockers!  AND 3 dogs...

Jeff, wishing you a quick end to the measles!!!


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Good Morning

Springtime in the Desert


----------



## crebel

An almost late good morning here.  Thunderstorms thru the night, cool and dreary this morning.  Expecting dry, sunny and 80s for the weekend!

Good grief, Jeff, what a tough few weeks you have had! Hope you are feeling better today.  {{{hugs}}} - I've had the measles, no worries about giving out extra hugs.


----------



## geoffthomas

Good Morning everyone.
Sorry I am posting so late.

Happy Birthday Annalog.

Cool here in Derwood today.


----------



## Annalog

Thanks GeoffThomas! 
DH gave me my birthday presents last night (Darth Paper Strikes Back: An Origami Yoda Book and a geometric origami kit) since I might be spending tonight with my mom. DH and I are going out for lunch today!


----------



## Andra

It's just past noon, so I'm going to say Happy Friday!
We are having lovely weather and it should continue into the weekend.
DH and I are taking a motorcycle safety class Saturday and Sunday so I'm glad it looks like no rain is in the forecast!

Jeff, I hope you feel better soon!


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Hi Ho, Hi Ho.....its off to work I go.......
We are short of people and I was asked to work OT...










It is a gorgeous morning and it will be beautiful in Death Valley
Have a Great Weekend All


----------



## loonlover

Good morning.  A high of 90 with a chance of thunderstorms.

Yard work won out over house work yesterday.  We'll see about today.

Hope everyone has a great weekend.


----------



## Leslie

Cloudy and 35 degrees...off to the dog groomer with Monday.

L


----------



## D/W

Good morning to all! I hope you have an enjoyable weekend!


----------



## Annalog

Good morning from hot and sunny southern Arizona.


----------



## spotsmom

Brrrr.... big fat snowflakes coming down (and sticking).  Typical early Spring weather.

Hope all of you who are warm appreciate it. 

Have a great weekend!!


----------



## Susan in VA

Not even close to morning, but I'm catching up on a week's worth of mornings.  Spent all week in bed with the flu.  Figured I'd get online to cheer myself up, but that's not working too well.  Get well soon, Jeff!!


----------



## drenee

Good morning, KB friends.  I have been absent for quite a while.  Things have been very very busy at work.  
I now have a work laptop but the only internet I can connect to is the court's secured site.  I do not take my personal laptop with me and my iPhone screen is just too little for extended online time.  After my daughter's wedding I am going to shop for an iPad.  I have missed you all.  Thank you to those who have been checking on me.  
I am still having the side pain.  I've had two more tests to try to figure out what's going on.  First test discovered a stomach ulcer, but not in the area I'm having pain.  No results from second test yet.  
41 and cloudy this morning.  Dear Fiance is off to Lowe's to purchase a fire pit kit.  My guess is we'll be working outside this afternoon if it doesn't rain.
Happy Sunday.
deb


----------



## Leslie

Good morning everyone,

Chilly here this morning but lots of sun. Have a great day!

L


----------



## Leslie

Good to see you here, deb. I've missed you!

L


----------



## loonlover

Good morning.  Cloudy this AM but is supposed to reach 91 degrees.

Deb, good to hear from you.

Hope everyone has a great Sunday!


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Good Morning!

Cloudy and cool this am in northern VA.

Here's a thread about Jeff (who's in the hospital if you missed it). 
http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,109386.0.html

Everyone have a great day and think positive thoughts for Jeff!

Betsy


----------



## Annalog

Good morning from southern Arizona. It should be a little cooler today with 70 F as the high in Benson and mid 70s in Tucson. I will see how much work I can get done outside this morning before the winds arrive. Gusts of 35 to 40 mph are expected; that would not be good for shoveling litter or compost.

Good to see you back, Deb.


----------



## drenee

Thank you, everyone. 

Positive thoughts and lots of hugs for Jeff.  
deb


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Good Morning !

High winds in the forecast.....so hangin' tight...










Hope everyone has a restful Sunday


----------



## *DrDLN* (dr.s.dhillon)

Good morning. It is crisp clear sunny morning.


----------



## loonlover

Good morning all.  It is 62 and clear going to 90 today.

I'll be spending lots of time reading at the arena today and tomorrow.  Another construction project (supposed to take 1 week) with very little activity at my post.  I was told bring plenty to do - isn't that what Kindles are for?

Hope everyone has a great Monday.


----------



## Leslie

Good morning,

Rainy here and 35 degrees. The prediction is for cloudy and rainy all week...April showers, I guess!

L


----------



## Susan in VA

loonlover said:


> I'll be spending lots of time reading at the arena today and tomorrow. Another construction project (supposed to take 1 week) with very little activity at my post. I was told bring plenty to do - isn't that what Kindles are for?


I really want your job.... 

Good morning, everyone!


----------



## Amy Corwin

It's a lovely day and I hate to be inside starting another workday, but at least I have windows! It's a sunny 63 degrees here in North Carolina.
Good luck for the week ahead.


----------



## Annalog

Good morning from southern Arizona. Cooler again today with mid 60s for the high in Benson and high 60s in Tucson.


----------



## drenee

Good morning.  Currently 46 with a high of 61 expected.  The sun is doing  a good job shining and making it a bright happy day.  
Have a great Monday, KB friends.
deb


----------



## geoffthomas

Good Morning all from Derwood.
It is a nice, chilly, sunny day.
Very nice to have Deb back.
And wishing Jeff a better day.


----------



## drenee

Thank you, Geoff.  
deb


----------



## loonlover

Good morning.  Slightly cooler temps today with a chance of thunderstorms.

Another day of reading at the arena in store.  (Sorry, Susan, I don't think my boss is hiring right now and I don't plan on leaving in the near future.)  However, it may be a little noisier today.  They are installing an additional window in the box office and today they will be cutting through concrete block.

Hope everyone has a great day.


----------



## tobikorr

hello everybody. It's a sunny day in Budapest.


----------



## Leslie

The prediction for rain all week seems to have been in error, as it is sunny and cool right now (37) with a high of 52 predicted.

Have a great day everyone!

L


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Good morning, all!  Cool and sunny here in northern VA....44 degrees.

Hoping Jeff goes home today!

Everyone have a great day!

Betsy


----------



## Annalog

Good morning from southern Arizona. Clear again today with high 60s for the high in Benson and mid 70s in Tucson.    I am expecting another sunny day as soon as the sun rises.


----------



## geoffthomas

It is 50 in Derwood.
Oh yeah - good morning.
Expecting 60-ish.
but sunny - like betsy said.

Want Jeff healthy and at home (writing please).


----------



## intinst

Good morning all. Cloudy, dark and thunder rolling but no rain yet. Hope to find Jeff feeling well enough to post here again soon.


----------



## drenee

I missed the morning.  Sorry.  
It was nice and sunny today.  I took my chair and sat in the sun a couple of times when I was taking a break from typing.
Waiting and hoping Jeff gets to come home soon.
deb


----------



## *DrDLN* (dr.s.dhillon)

Good morning everyone. It's nice day but little windy.


----------



## Jeff

Good morning from the heart of Texas. 

I'm still in the hospital. (Second verse, same as the first.)

Turned out, I didn't have the measles. I'll explain it all somewhere else, later.

Get well soon, Deb.


----------



## Leslie

Good morning,

Sunny and 45 right now...the birds are singing. Spring is here, hooray!

Jeff, take care and get better soon!

L


----------



## drenee

Good morning.  50 degrees but no soon this morning.  Maybe some later.
Jeff, glad to know you're doing well enough to join us again.  
My doctor called me last evening and said my last two tests revealed nothing.  Which is good news/bad news.
Doc does not want to do another test right now, but let my system rest some.  Thank goodness.  
Another day of working from the home office.  
Have a great Wednesday, KB friends.
deb


----------



## Annalog

Good morning from southern Arizona. Warmer again today with mid 70s for the high in Benson and low 80s in Tucson. It is hard to believe that I had to dump ice out of the outdoor water dishes yesterday morning.


----------



## loonlover

Good morning.  Cloudy and 59 this morning, going to 82.

Good to see your post this morning, Jeff.  

Everyone, enjoy your Wednesday.


----------



## crebel

Good morning.  Great to hear from you Jeff!  And how wonderful to have Deb back!

Quite a bit cooler and overcast here today.  We have gotten spoiled by summer-like temperatures for the last month and now have to acclimate to typical early Spring.

Everyone have a safe and happy day.


----------



## Andra

Happy Wednesday!  It looks like it's going to be a lovely day here in Austin.  I'm so glad that Jeff was able to pop in this morning!  I hope you are feeling much better and get to go home soon!
DH and I are going to see Straight No Chaser tonight.  They were great last year so I have high expectations for this performance.


----------



## drenee

Andra, have fun.  I would love to see them in person.
deb


----------



## geoffthomas

Good Morning from Derwood.
It is 66 with 72 possible.
An ok day.
Good to see Jeff made an appearance. Now we need all-better.
Deb - please be careful.

Change is good.  I do believe, I do I do I do.


----------



## Leslie

Good morning,

Another sunny day. They predicted rain all week--I guess they were wrong! Have a good Thursday everyone.

L


----------



## Amy Corwin

Another beautiful day! It's 61 degrees and sunny. The farmers are starting to plow the field in front of us so we're playing the guessing game about what they will plant this year. Beans? Cotton? Corn? It'll be one of those


----------



## Elmore Hammes

Good morning! Currently 42 and heading up around 56 in central Indiana. Expecting a mostly cloudy day, not as warm as recent days but still pretty nice.
Have a great Thursday.
Elmore


----------



## loonlover

Good morning.  Cloudy and 57 with a chance of rain during the morning.  Since the rain is to come in the form of isolated thunderstorms, I'm hoping it avoids our place and the veterinarian's office.  The little dog is going for his annual check-up today.

Hope everyone has a great day!


----------



## Annalog

Good morning from southern Arizona. Warmer again today but with some clouds.


----------



## Jeff

Good morning from deep in the heart of Texas. It feels a bit cool this morning but the mockingbirds are singing so all's right with the world.


----------



## geoffthomas

Good Morning from Derwood.
It is cool and sunny - nice.

And it is fabulous to have Jeff Hepple back on the KB.

and Happy Birthday to Edward C. Patterson.

all-in-all, a very good day.


----------



## crebel

Good Morning!  It is cool and sunny in Ottumwa, Iowa as well.  I'm off to assist the Easter Bunny with a little shopping for my grandson's Easter basket.

Everyone have a safe and happy day.


----------



## Andra

Good Morning!!
I'm glad to see Jeff back - I hope you are feeling more like yourself with each passing minute.
Straigth No Chaser was excellent!!!!!!  We had a wonderful time.  If you get a chance, look on YouTube for their movie medley.  You might not want to watch because the few that I saw were fan recordings and they were very jerky in the video area, but listen to the words.  They made up lyrics to go with theme songs from some popular movies - Home Alone, Rocky, Star Wars, Indiand Jones, Titanic...  It was totally hilarious!


----------



## *DrDLN* (dr.s.dhillon)

Good morning. It is nice sunny day in sunny California.


----------



## Elmore Hammes

Good morning! It is a chilly 32 in central Indiana, heading up to the mid 50s with a fair amount of sun. Should be a pretty day. Have a Good Friday... since it is "Good Friday"!
Elmore


----------



## BTackitt

50 here, birds are going nutso chirping, singing... I can hear at least 5 different types of birds.... Or about 20 Mockingbirds doing a stage play.


----------



## Jeff

Good morning, everyone. It's 55 going to 82, in the heart of Texas.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Good morning!  It's beautiful and springlike, things are in bloom here in northern VA.  Cool now but going to warm up!

Jeff, hope you're feeling better this morning--sounds like it's going to be a pleasant day down there!

Betsy


----------



## Annalog

Good morning from southen Arizona. 77 F and sunny skies today.


----------



## loonlover

Good morning. It is clear going to a high of 66.  Looks like a beautiful day.

I have been promised breakfast out. I'll wait to see what time we leave the house before deciding where to eat.

Have a wonderful day!


----------



## JimC1946

Overcast and cool and breezy in Atlanta this morning. Hope it doesn't rain for the Masters in Augusta.


----------



## Leslie

Good morning, cool right now but lots of sun. High of 51 is predicted.

Happy Friday everyone!

L


----------



## crebel

Good Morning and brrr!  We turned the heat back on this morning after having it off for almost a month - 61 degrees in the house is too chilly for me!  The sun is shining and it should be a lovely, if somewhat cool, Spring day.

Everyone have a safe and happy day.


----------



## geoffthomas

Good Morning from Derwood.
It is a cool but nice day here.
And I am also glad to see Jeff posting again.


----------



## Susan in VA

Good morning everyone!



crebel said:


> We turned the heat back on this morning after having it off for almost a month - 61 degrees in the house is too chilly for me!


I just turned it _off_ for the season last night -- and promptly regretted it at 4 AM when the house was down to 58. But I'm trying to tough it out... it should warm up during the day... a balmy 61 in my kitchen right now...


----------



## Randirogue

Granted, I should be grateful I got to sleep in since the studio is dark through next week for the holidays, but all I can think is "ow, sun, go away!" it is vastly brighter to wake up at 10am than to wake up at 4am. ~_~ooo


----------



## Vegas_Asian

Must get out of bed.....doggy is watching me

Sent from my HTC Inspire via Tapatalk


----------



## Annalog

Good morning from southern Arizona. The weather should be perfect this morning for the Catalina State Park 5.2 and 10.3 Trail Race. My mom, my sister, and I are entered in the 5.2 mile race. (Somehow, mom's bib number matches her age: 80.) This trail has a lot of stair steps in it, one section has 91 in a row, and this race is in the uphill direction. (In the fall the race is run in the downhill direction.) Both mom and I are hoping that we will be able to finish the race. If so, I will post in the Bump thread later today.


----------



## Leslie

Good morning, another bright sunny day here in southern Maine. Busy day...install hidden fence, pick up loveseat from the prison, haircut with Adam...

Have a great day everyone!

L


----------



## loonlover

Good morning.  Also will enjoy another bright sunny day here as well.

Hope everyone has a great day.


----------



## Jeff

Good morning, everyone. It's a bit foggy in the heart of Texas but otherwise a beautiful spring day.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Saturday!  Woohoo!  Everyone have a great day.  It's bright and sunny and cool here this morning in northern VA...

Betsy


----------



## crebel

Good morning to all. I think we are going to see rain showers off and on all day today, thus making it a great stay inside and curl up with DH and kindle day.



Leslie said:


> Good morning, another bright sunny day here in southern Maine. Busy day...install hidden fence, pick up loveseat from the prison, haircut with Adam...
> 
> Have a great day everyone!
> 
> L


I obviously missed a post/conversation somewhere...


----------



## NapCat (retired)

_*ICE*_ in the birdbaths this morning.......brrrrrrrrr


----------



## Jeff

crebel said:


> Good morning to all. I think we are going to see rain showers off and on all day today, thus making it a great stay inside and curl up with DH and kindle day.
> 
> I obviously missed a post/conversation somewhere...


Naw. She does that to make sure we're paying attention.


----------



## crebel

Jeff said:


> Naw. She does that to make sure we're paying attention.


Teehee! At least she knows I did pay attention. I found the information in the rescue poodle thread...


----------



## spotsmom

Good morning from Central Oregon!  Hi 30's, goihg up to maybe 50.  Sun is out and THE CABINETS GET INSTALLED TODAY!!!


----------



## geoffthomas

Good Day from Derwood.
It is cool and sunny.....was a very bright full moon last night.


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Happy Easter !!










Wishing Everyone a Joyous and Peaceful Day


----------



## loonlover

Good morning and Happy Easter!


----------



## Annalog

Love that Easter kitty, NapCat!

Good morning! It is sunny in southern Arizona and is expected to be 90 F in Tucson and 82 F in Benson. Since my Easter Egger hens lay green and blue eggs and the others lay brown eggs, the eggs arrive in pretty colors without need of additional decoration.


----------



## Jeff

Happy Easter, one and all.

Thanks to Betsy and the Admin team for the beautiful "get well" card. I have it on my desk where I can enjoy it.


----------



## Edward C. Patterson

Happy Easter and Pesach all. Going out for my power walk *pounds falling off - blood glucose dropped from 217 to 144). Beautiful day. My newly born grandnephew comes home today from the hospital. The best is yet to come.

Edward C. Patterson


----------



## crebel

Good morning.  I send wishes for a happy Easter and peaceful Passover to those who celebrate them.

Everyone have a safe and happy day.


----------



## Susan in VA

Good morning!



crebel said:


> I send wishes for a happy Easter and peaceful Passover to those who celebrate them.


Echoing this.... And to those who don't, a joyous Festival of Ostara... or at least enjoy the beauty of spring. 

My lilac and dogwood and tulips are in bloom. A pretty day for hunting Easter eggs.


----------



## Leslie

Good morning,

Gray and dreary this morning. Not a particularly pretty day for Easter...

L


----------



## D/W

Good morning, and Happy Easter to all!


----------



## Elmore Hammes

Good morning - or afternoon! It's 55 heading up to 62 in central Indiana, a gorgeous sunny day. Have a wonderful and blessed Easter.
Elmore


----------



## Amy Corwin

It's a sunny 55 degrees on a lovely, spring Monday.
This afternoon we're going to visit a dog we might adopt


----------



## Leslie

Good morning,

40 degrees and a chance of rain here today...

L


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Good Morning!!!!!

Hope everyone has a great day.

Amy, have you visited the "Rescue Poodle info" thread in Not Quite Kindle? We (well mostly they ) talk about rescue dogs there, not just Leslie's! Good luck with the visit!

We're going to go downtown (I think) to see the reopened Howard Theatre and (perhaps) eat at Ben's Chili Bowl....but it might be too crowded. We'll see.

Betsy


----------



## loonlover

Good morning.  It is a coolish 51 degrees this morning, mostly cloudy with a chance of thunderstorms today, and a predicted high of 77.

Hope everyone enjoys their day.


----------



## Susan in VA

Good morning!

Bright and sunny here, off to class this morning and working at home this afternoon...  and later this afternoon DD has her first "belt graduation ceremony" for tae kwon do.  She just started about ten weeks ago, so this is the lowest level, but she's soooo excited!  

Have a great day everyone!


----------



## Annalog

Good morning! It is sunny in southern Arizona and again it is expected to be 90 F in Tucson and 82 F in Benson. The mesquite trees at our house are finally leafing out and the asparagus is sprouting in the garden.


----------



## crebel

Good morning.  It is sunny but cool here this morning.  Freeze watches/warnings are out for the entire state until Wednesday.  A spring freeze won't be good for flowers or crops farmers planted early, but it might kill off the large number of bugs that are out already!

Everyone have a safe and happy day.


----------



## Jeff

Good morning, everyone. Rainy and a bit cool in the heart of Texas today. Have a good one.


----------



## geoffthomas

Good Morning from beautiful downtown Derwood (yes that is a joke).
It is sunny and cool - nice spring day.


----------



## loonlover

Good morning.  It is 54 going to 81 with a chance of thunderstorms again.

I'll be spending my day at the arena again - guarding the construction area and assisting attendees at a meeting.  Sounds like another day spent reading.  I'm very grateful they don't expect me to just sit there for 8-9 hours doing nothing.

Hope everyone has a great day.


----------



## BTackitt

after an extremely dense fog yesterday morning, I'm hoping my drive to school today proves clearer. Its 61* and may top out around 80*.


----------



## Leslie

Good morning,

44 right now with some clouds. High of 55 predicted. Happy Tuesday everyone!

L


----------



## Annalog

Good morning! It is a little cooler in southern Arizona; sunny and 88 F is expected in Tucson and 77 F and partly cloudy in Benson. The palo verde trees are blooming in Tucson. Many of the streets are lined with yellow, first on the trees and then on the ground.


----------



## Jeff

Good morning from deep in the heart of Texas. It's currently 61, going up to the mid 80s.


----------



## crebel

Good morning.  We had a hard freeze here last night and it is still only 33 degrees now, but the sun is shining and the birds are singing.

Everyone have a safe and happy day.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Good morning everyone!  62 here now in northern VA!  We had a great day downtown in Washington, DC yesterday for the re-opening of the Howard Theatre.  Great music--lot of Duke Ellington and Motown covers.  I'm still humming...

Susan, DD got her belt?  How fun!

Betsy


----------



## Tip10

crebel said:


> Good morning. We had a hard freeze here last night and it is still only 33 degrees now, but the sun is shining and the birds are singing.
> 
> Everyone have a safe and happy day.


YAY!! 
We are supposed to get one here tonight (a tad further south from you -- St Louis).
Yeah it'll cost us some flowers and such but I'm willing to sacrifice some of them to see if we can't freeze out some of the mosquitoes and such....


----------



## crebel

Tip10 said:


> YAY!!
> We are supposed to get one here tonight (a tad further south from you -- St Louis).
> Yeah it'll cost us some flowers and such but I'm willing to sacrifice some of them to see if we can't freeze out some of the mosquitoes and such....


That's exactly what I hoped for when I posted yesterday! We are supposed to do it again tonight. Death to bugs!!!


----------



## *DrDLN* (dr.s.dhillon)

Good morning everyone. It's going to rain rest of the week in N.California. Unusual for Sunny state.


----------



## Elmore Hammes

Good morning, everyone. A chilly start at 31 degrees in central Indiana, expected to add about 20 degrees to a high in the low 50s with a mix of sun and clouds today. Have a great Wednesday!
Elmore


----------



## loonlover

Good morning.  It is 50 degrees and we are sitting under one of those isolated thunderstorms in the forecast.  Hopefully it won't stick around long and we will have another nice day with a high of 70.

Hope everyone has a great day.


----------



## Leslie

Good morning,

Sunny and warm with highs in the 50s. Have a great Wednesday everyone,

L


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Good morning!  Kind of cloudy and breezy here this morning, but that's okay!

Hope everyone has a great day!

Betsy


----------



## JimC1946

A gorgeous sunny day in Atlanta. The skies cleared last night just in time to watch a great 6-minute flyover of the ISS.


----------



## geoffthomas

Good Morning from Derwood.
It is 39 with maybe 54 later.
It is also very grey - cloudy actually.
The weather guy says it will look like rain all day, but only slight chance of any.

but on the bright side.......


----------



## crebel

Good morning!  Another hard freeze here last night - it is only 24 degrees right now!  The sun is shining, it should warm up to low 50s and no rain until evening.

Everyone have a safe and happy day.


----------



## Jeff

Good morning, everyone. It's a bit cool in the heart of Texas, but will be warming up soon. Have a great day.


----------



## Randirogue

Good morning everyone!  I always seem to remember this thread hours after I'm awake, but no matter, especially since I am still in my jammies and sipping my coffee at a sedate pace and it's not because I'm home sick!  Studio is dark for our version of spring break and that means today is a bathrobe and laptop day. Yay!


----------



## Andra

We were at my mom's for Easter and she still does NOT have an internet connection so it was kind of nice to be offline for several days 
We are enjoying Spring-like weather here in Austin, including the high pollen levels that contribute to sinus infections.
I hope you are all having a great week!


----------



## spotsmom

Late dreary rainy morning here in Central Oregon.  And I had hoped to ski today... 

Hope your day is brighter than mine!!


----------



## Annalog

While eating lunch and reading KB,I realized I missed saying "Good morning!" Wishing a wonderful day to all!


----------



## Susan in VA

I missed the morning too. 
Overslept by 15 minutes -- and didn't manage to completely catch up until after 2 PM. 



Betsy the Quilter said:


> Susan, DD got her belt? How fun!


Yep, a yellow belt now. Onward and upward.... she's decided she wants to be a black belt by the time she's 12.


----------



## crebel

Good morning to all!  Everyone have a safe and happy day.


----------



## Leslie

Good morning,

Another sunny day with moderate temperatures. This is what passes for spring in Maine.

Have a great day everyone!

L


----------



## BTackitt

66 at the moment, high in the low-mid 80s forecast.  

I want my winter! we never had it and I want it.. I feel cheated.


----------



## Randirogue

Why was I, a night-owl, up at 7 am when I'm off from the "day job?"  To do some major eye-straining chores, of course!

It is currently in the upper forties, partly cloudy, and with little wind.  I'm sitting by the window, evading the too bright sunlight that presses against the partially lowered blinds, listening to birds chirping to each other over the street noise, and enjoying the slight breeze slipping in through the four inches of open window.



I hope everyone's morning is as nice as mine!


----------



## loonlover

Good morning.  Cooler today with partly cloudy skies.  Should be a nice day.

Hope everyone has a great day.


----------



## Valmore Daniels

Good Morning


----------



## Annalog

Good morning from southern Arizona. Today is predicted to be partly cloudy with a high of 72 F in Tucson and Benson.

DH will be going with a group by bus to Tucson so that they can ride the train back to Benson. It is in honor of Benson as the first Arizona rail town for the Union Pacific and the 150th anniversary of something. There will be a commemorative plaque and ceremony when the train arrives in Benson near noon. As a member of the library board, DH is considered one of the city officials.  It doesn't hurt that he is crazy about trains. 

I am looking forward to a vacation day tomorrow so that DH and I can celebrate the second Friday the thirteenth of this year (of three) and our 39th wedding anniversary. Since we were married on a Friday the thirteenth, this is an anniversary we consider extra special. Also, as 3 times 13, this anniversary appeals to our triskaidekaphilia. 

A happy day to all!


----------



## Jeff

Good morning, all. Should be a nice day in the heart of Texas.

Because I'll forget, happy anniversary tomorrow, Anna. Thanks for the train story.


----------



## Annalog

Jeff said:


> ...
> Because I'll forget, happy anniversary tomorrow, Anna. Thanks for the train story.


Thanks, Jeff!


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Been working a great deal of OT the last three weeks......but now have a couple of days to recuperate, 
Beautiful cool breezy day in the desert....all my gardens are in full bloom.










***********************

I will now be taking a hiatus from the NPS and return to my "other world".

First stop; Oakland, California

***********************

What a special "ANNA"versary....best wishes to both of you !!


----------



## Susan in VA

Good morning, all!

Happy anniversary, Anna!

Safe travels, NapCat!


----------



## Andra

Good Morning everyone!


----------



## geoffthomas

Good Morning from Derwood.
It is once more cool and sunny - which is a good thing.


----------



## Annalog

NapCat said:


> ...What a special "ANNA"versary....best wishes to both of you !!





Susan in VA said:


> ... Happy anniversary, Anna!


Thanks, NapCat and Susan!
While this will be our 39th "regular" anniversary, it will only be our 6th Friday the 13th April anniversary. (Wedding 1973, 1st 1979, 2nd 1984, 3rd 1990, 4th 2001, 5th 2007, 6th 2012) Maybe that is why it seems such a short time that we have been married. 


Spoiler



Not quite as often as a February 29th anniversary if we only count the Friday the 13th ones.


----------



## Leslie

Good morning,

Another sunny, bright day with a high of 60 predicted. Have a safe Friday the 13th everyone!

L


----------



## crebel

Good morning!  Rain and thunderstorms here today but warmer temperatures.  It certainly is better than the 4 FOOT of hail in the Texas panhandle that was reported on national news last night!

Everyone have a safe and happy day.  Happy anniversary to Annalog and hubby!


----------



## Annalog

Good morning and Happy Friday 13th from southern Arizona! Partly cloudy, 77 F, and breezy with gusts to 35 mph is predicted for Tucson while Benson is predicted to reach 73 F with gusts to 40 mph and a wind advisory after 1 PM today and continuing Saturday.

I will need to finish spring cleaning in the chicken coop before it gets too windy. (Yes, I know that is a strange activity planned for an anniversary but DH and I are a little strange.  ) 

Happy day to everyone!  

Thanks Chris!


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Good Morning!

A bright sunny morning here in northern VA!  And it's supposed to be a beautiful weekend.

Happy Anniversary, Anna!!!!!!

Betsy


----------



## Jeff

Good morning, everyone. Happy Friday the 13th to all, and happy special-anniversary to Anna.


----------



## loonlover

Good morning.  Looks like another nice day.

Miranda Lambert concert tonight - I'll probably be somewhat busy with spills; hopefully not so many medical assistance calls as there were during the Jimmy Buffett concert.

Happy Anniversary, Anna.

Hope everyone has a great day!


----------



## Valmore Daniels

Morning


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Friday the 13th !! 
Black Cats in your path, spilled salt, broken mirrors, open umbrellas and a walk under a ladder.










What a great day for an Anniversary !! 

Good Morning All

Cloudy and windy in the desert today, may even have some rain


----------



## Titania Ladley

Good late morning, all! Still huggin' my mug. Cool and rainy here in north central US. Oooh, love Miranda Lambert, loonlover. Have fun at the concert. Happy Anniversary, Anna. Hope it's the best one ever.  

Have a happy but safe 13th, everyone!


----------



## geoffthomas

Good Morning on a nice Friday in Derwood.
I met my wife on a Friday the thirteenth so this is a nice day for me.
And a very Happy Anniversary Anna.


----------



## Andra

It's Friday!!
Happy Anniversary Anna!!  I hope you have an extra-special day.


----------



## spotsmom

The sun is peeking out here in Central Oregon.  Nice weather coming for the weekend!!

Happy Anniversary, Anna!  Personally, I've always liked Friday the 13ths.  But, I also am owned by a black cat!!


----------



## Annalog

Thank you to Betsy, Jeff, LoonLover, NapCat, Titania, Geoff, Andra, and SpotsMom!

Our anniversary has been great so far (except for finding mice in the coop but at least I was able to take care of them before DH woke up). After spending the morning living "The Good Life" cleaning the chicken coop, we finished what we needed to before the winds started. We are now driving to Wilcox to eat lunch at Pizza Hut which is an anniversary tradition for us. We are driving through Texas Canyon on I-10 (beautiful piles of rocks) while I post this from my K2. 

Enjoy the day!


----------



## NapCat (retired)

It has been raining all night...gasp !
Hate soggy paws....

Have a great weekend all !!


----------



## crebel

Good morning!  It is an "inside" day here, rain and possible severe weather all day.  The rest of you in the severe storm areas - Stay SAFE!

Everyone have a safe and happy day.  Loonlover, did you get rid of your headache before the concert?  I hope so!


----------



## Jeff

Good morning, all. Stormy weather in the heart of Texas. Stay safe.


----------



## Susan in VA

Mornin', everyone!  Sunny and springlike here.  

Not sure what the day holds  --  DD had a bad fall at recess yesterday and has scrapes and bruises everywhere and a very swollen knee  --  no fractures, luckily, but she's one achy sore limping kiddo so we're postponing most of the day's plans.  Might have to bake some brownies today to help make it better.  

Have a great Saturday!


----------



## loonlover

Good morning.  Cloudy and 67 here.  Not supposed to have the severe weather expected in to the west and north of us.

I did get over the headache before the concert.  It was a fairly slow night - mostly calls with requests for housekeeping.  But I don't understand people who pay the price tickets are today and already being drunk when they arrive.  My first call of the evening was a request for security as two highly intoxicated women were having a verbal altercation just inside one of the entrances.  This was within 15 minutes of doors opening.  What a waste!

Everyone have a great Saturday.  Please play it safe if you are in the severe weather areas.


----------



## Leslie

Good morning,

Sunny and beautiful here. Our rescue Brittany has begun the journey to Maine...I'll keep everyone posted on his travels.

L


----------



## Annalog

Good morning from southern Arizona. I saw a partial double rainbow as I drove through Benson on my way to Gilbert for a day with our daughter and granddaughters. I am currently in Casa Grande at a gas stop and it looks to be clear skies ahead after driving through rain in Tucson. DH decided to stay home and rest due to back and elbow problems.

Have a safe and happy day.

ETA: Arrived at the ball field in Gilbert in time for the game.  59 F, windy, and mostly cloudy. Play ball!


----------



## drenee

Good day, KB friends.  
My daughter's bridal shower was last weekend, daughter-in-law and grandkids were visiting last weekend, and then I had a very very full work week.  Got up this morning, ran a few errands and I'm finally getting a few minutes to catch up with KB.  

Leslie, I'm excited for your rescue puppy to arrive.  Will you be posting pics in the poodle thread?

We were supposed to have sun today and rain later this afternoon.  But it's chilly already.  I've downloaded a few library books and I think I'll spend the day reading.  
Have a great Saturday, KB friends.
deb


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Good Morning All
'da Cat is on the move....










Hope to be sailing in San Francisco Bay by noon...
Have a restful Sunday...especially those of you in the MidWest


----------



## Jeff

Good morning from the heart of Texas where it's currently 73 degrees.


----------



## drenee

Good morning.  Currently 59.  I think it's going to be a beautiful day.  
deb


----------



## loonlover

Good morning.  Cloudy and 68 - 80% chance of precipitation with a lake wind advisory.

Hope all have a peaceful Sunday.


----------



## Leslie

Good morning,

It's a beautiful Sunday morning here in southern Maine. I think I will be spending the day on the porch!

L


----------



## Annalog

Good morning from southern Arizona. It is partly cloudy and expected to reach 73 F in Gilbert, 66 F in Tucson, and 63 F in Benson. I will drive home this morning.

Hope your Sunday is safe and happy.


----------



## crebel

Good morning.  The storms were rocking and rolling here all night, more severe weather on the way for this afternoon.

DH and I spent the night at my sister's in Des Moines and we are all safe and sound.  Lots of damage around and many without power, but that all missed us for which we are grateful.  DH is now on his way home to Ottumwa to check the situation there.  I am not going to drive my van in the high wind advisory, so won't head home until tomorrow.

Everyone have a SAFE and happy day.

ETA:  I forgot to mention the quarter-sized hail for about 5 minutes  .  There are a few minor dents in the vehicles...


----------



## Valmore Daniels

Good Morning


----------



## geoffthomas

Good Morning from Derwood.
It 70 now going up to maybe 81.
And then down to a high of 65 tomorrow.

Spring......


----------



## *DrDLN* (dr.s.dhillon)

Goor morning everyone. It is beautiful day in N. California. The rain is gone. Our prayers are with folks who are hit with storms and Tornadoes..


----------



## drenee

crebel said:


> ETA: I forgot to mention the quarter-sized hail for about 5 minutes . There are a few minor dents in the vehicles...


Glad to hear it is only the vehicles that have any damage. 
deb


----------



## Leslie

Good morning and Happy Patriot's Day...a holiday here in Maine and Massachusetts.

Warm and sunny today--it might get up to 90 degrees! Not sure what I am going to do today...Dempsey's arrival has been delayed by a week. He is stranded in Indianapolis.

L


----------



## JimC1946

63 degrees and sunny in Atlanta, going up to the low 80s this afternoon.


----------



## crebel

Good morning.

Thanks, Deb.  Our minor dings in the vehicles are merely annoyances, not far away there are folks who lost everything,  DH and some friends loaded up chainsaws and some food and water supplies and headed to Creston, Iowa to see how they could help.  The hospital and community college there were badly damaged along with about 75% of the homes in a little town just west of there.

Leslie, how disappointing about Dempsey!  I'll keep my fingers crossed for renewed travel progress faster than another whole week.

Everyone have a safe and happy day.


----------



## drenee

Good Monday morning.  I have the doors and windows open.  The sun is shining.  Although I have plenty of work to do it is nice to have a nice to listen to the birds while I'm typing.

Sorry to hear Dempsey is stranded.  
deb


----------



## Valmore Daniels

Morning


----------



## loonlover

Good morning.  Still cloudy and gloomy this AM but rain is not in the forecast.  A high of 79 is predicted.

Sorry about the delay in Dempsey's arrival.

Hope everyone has a great day!


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Good Morning from a 50 degree and partly cloudy Oakland, California.

'da Cat got to play in San Francisco yesterday....but alas, will be working the rest of the week.

Have a good week all !


----------



## Jeff

Good morning, everyone. It's a bit chilly in the heart of Texas. Hope everyone has a good day.


----------



## Annalog

Good morning from southern Arizona. It  is currently clear in the 40s but should reach 73 F in Benson and 79 F in Tucson.

Have a great week!


----------



## Andra

Good Morning Everyone.
We had a cool front blow through yesterday and it was 62 degrees when I drove in this morning.  Fortunately all the severe weather predicted for our area bypassed us.
Chris, glad you are all OK.  Leslie, I feel sorry for poor Dempsey! I hope he gets on the move again soon.

We had an exciting weekend - We drove to Huntsville to pick up DH's new motorcycle.  He got a Yamaha V Star 1300.  It's a 2009 but it was still new so he got a good deal on it.  I rode it Sunday and I think it's a little too much for me.  I've got my eye on a 950 instead


----------



## geoffthomas

Good Morning from Derwood.
It is expected to hit high 80s here today.

This morning (when it was still quiet and a tad cool) it was beautiful.


----------



## Leslie

Another beautiful day in store for us today...have a great Tuesday, everyone!

L


----------



## crebel

Good morning!  A lovely Spring day is expected here with clear skies and temperatures in the high 60s.  A break from the storms and high winds will be very nice.

Everyone have a safe and happy day.


----------



## 13500

Good morning!


----------



## drenee

Currently 49, heading to the mid 60s.  
Have a wonderful productive Tuesday, KB friends.
deb


----------



## Amy Corwin

Good morning! It's a beautiful 64 degrees here with sunny skies. Spring is already moving into summer!


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Good Morning !

54 and overcast in Oakland this morning.....










Have a Great Day !!


----------



## Jeff

Good morning, everyone. It's cold (52) in the heart of Texas.


----------



## loonlover

Good morning.  A cool 52 with clear skies and a predicted high of 73.  May have to head outside after II leaves for work this afternoon.

Hope everyone has a great day!


----------



## Andra

Good Morning!
As Jeff said, central Texas is cold this morning!  And the front brought in something that is making my allergies act up.  I have to teach class this morning so it should be interesting...


----------



## Annalog

Good morning from southern Arizona. It  is sunny and should reach 79 F in Benson and 88 F in Tucson.

Have a great Tuesday!


----------



## geoffthomas

Good Morning from the Nation's Capital (living large in the suburbs).

It is a very nice day her today. And the shuttle Discovery is being flown around the city before being permanently grounded in the Smithsonian.


----------



## Annalog

Geoff, I remember going outside to watch the 747s ferrying shuttles land at nearby Davis-Monthan Air Force Base in Tucson on their way home from landing in California. An amazing sight!


----------



## Susan Alison

Good Morning - it's very cold here in Bristol, South West England - colder than I feel it should be, although I suppose it's still allowed to be a bit chilly in April. So the heating's gone on and I keep refilling my cafetiere. 

But I was still too cold so I donned a fleece - trouble with that is that Jeff-Dog thinks a walk is imminent....

However, he is doomed to disappointment and has to wait until I've worked up the courage to face the great outdoors, which takes quite a lot of caffeine.


----------



## JimC1946

A stormy night in Atlanta, more rain today, then back to sunny and warm hot.


----------



## Amy Corwin

It's heating up a little too quickly for my taste, but at least at the moment it's a nice 61 degrees. We're due for a little rain later today, but I hope we have a few moments of clear weather here and there to walk the dogs.


----------



## Leslie

Good morning,

Another beautiful spring day with a high of 62 predicted. Happy Wednesday!

L


----------



## Valmore Daniels

Good morning


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Good Morning from Oakland !!
54, and headed to a sunny 70....










Cool building to work in.....
Have a Great Day


----------



## loonlover

Good morning.  Clear and 52 this AM.  It looks like a beautiful day ahead.


----------



## Jeff

Good morning, everyone. It's 54 going to be 79 in the heart of Texas.


----------



## Annalog

Good morning from southern Arizona. It  is currently in the 50s and sunny and should reach 84 F in Benson and 90 F in Tucson.

Have a great Wednesday!


----------



## Andra

Happy Wednesday!
We are still having cooler weather than normal this week.  It was 62 this morning and it's supposed to get close to 80 later today.
DH and I saw Carol Burnett last night and she was amazing!!  She showed some old show clips, talked about her career and took questions from the audience.  And she did the Tarzan yell


----------



## Elmore Hammes

Good morning! A gorgeous day in central Indiana, temps a little brisk at 45 this morning but heading to a sun-filled afternoon in the low 70s. Have a great day!
Elmore


----------



## crebel

Good morning.  Overcast and expecting some showers today.

Everyone have a safe and happy day!


----------



## spotsmom

Good morning from overcast Central Oregon where it's 36 and going up to 50.

have a great day, everyone!!


----------



## drenee

Good morning.  Today is basically a repeat of yesterday.  Warm sun, cool breeze, low 60s.  
Have a great Wednesday.
deb


----------



## *DrDLN* (dr.s.dhillon)

Good morning everyone. Another beautiful day in N. California Bay area.


----------



## geoffthomas

Good Afternoon (I know - I was supposed to post in the morning).
It is in the 60s and has been lightly raining all day.
Not a bad day.
I got a late start because I have a crew working on replacing retaining walls for me.  And I wanted to talk to the boss before they started.


----------



## Susan Alison

Good Morning - a grey start to the day today in Bristol, South West England - and there is water falling out of the sky like it's in a hurry.

All I have to do is convince Jeff-Dog that a nice indoor game of hide-the-rope is going to be much better for him than a horrible outdoor, getting-soaked walk.

Am on a loser already...


----------



## Leslie

Good morning, 

After a few days of very mild weather it's chilly again: 37 with a high of 60 predicted.

Have a great day everyone!

L


----------



## Jeff

Good morning, everyone. It's a bit too cool in the heart of Texas but should be warming up soon.


----------



## Amy Corwin

It's a little rainy and 55 degrees, but that's fine with me since I'm sitting here working in an office . And I'm hoping it will stay cool for when I get home tonight so i can get out in the garden.


----------



## Annalog

Good morning from southern Arizona. Repeat of yesterday: sunny and warm but maybe a couple degrees cooler. 

Have a great Thursday!


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Good Morning from Oakland where it is 56 with a beautiful sunrise over San Francisco










Jack London Fans....I had the opportunity this week to visit _*Heinold's First and Last Chance Saloon*_

http://firstandlastchance.com/hew/history.html

Have a great day !!


----------



## loonlover

Good morning.  It is a little chilly right now but will warm up later with clear skies.

Hope everyone has a great day.


----------



## Andra

Good Morning!
It's still chilly in the middle of Texas, but by the end of the day it will be sunny and hot.


----------



## crebel

Good Morning.  Chilly and rainy in southeast Iowa today.

Everyone have a safe and happy day.


----------



## geoffthomas

Good Morning from Derwood.
It rained last  night some.
But it is cool and dry and sunny today.


----------



## Leslie

Good morning,

Sunny and bright with temps in the 50s. The paper say some rain today, but I don't believe it.

Have a great Friday everyone!

L


----------



## Jeff

Good morning, everyone. 

If you live in Central Texas, be advised that there's an outbreak of whooping cough among children who've been inoculated against it. The illness is very dangerous for little children.


----------



## loonlover

Good morning.  It is 58 going to 73 and an 80% chance of rain today.

Lunch out with fellow retirees is on the agenda.  Hope we don't get too wet.  The 83 year old in our group is afraid she will melt!

Hope everyone has a great Friday.


----------



## Annalog

Good morning from southern Arizona. More sun and getting warmer with 91 F expected in Tucson and 82 F in Benson. The Pima County Fair opened yesterday; I bet my mom and sister are glad they went then instead of waiting. 

Have a great Friday!


----------



## crebel

Good Morning.  Drizzly and cool here this morning.

I am going to be in Virginia almost the whole month of July!  I'll start a thread, but I sure hope we can arrange a KB meet-up in the DC area.

Everyone have a safe and happy day.


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Good Morning !!

Beautiful 56 degrees in the Bay Area this morning.....My last full day here....
Been a wonderful and productive week.










Have a Great Day.....


----------



## geoffthomas

Good Morning on a nice Friday.
It is going to the mid70s and is sunny and, well, nice.


----------



## *DrDLN* (dr.s.dhillon)

Good morning. It's another beautiful day in N. California.


----------



## Andra

TGIF!
This has been a L-O-N-G week for some reason.
Whooping cough, Jeff?  How widespread an outbreak are we talking about?


----------



## Jeff

Andra said:


> Whooping cough, Jeff? How widespread an outbreak are we talking about?


As of yesterday, there were 58 confirmed cases of whooping cough in Bell County, 6 at various locations around McLennan County and 19 cases in Robinson.


----------



## geoffthomas

Good Morning from Derwood.
It is 55 but we expect 70s.
Also expecting Thunderstorms around noon.


----------



## Leslie

Good morning,

50-ish and partly cloudy. We're on rescue dog countdown again...Dempsey starts his journey from Indiana to Maine late this afternoon. Details in the poodle thread.

L


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Good Morning!  Yesterday was absolutely beautiful here in northern VA.  And in MD where we went to Grandparent's Day in Baltimore for the youngest grandgirl's school.  

Today is supposed to be 81!  Gotta get out to walk before it gets too hot!  

Betsy


----------



## loonlover

Good morning.  A cool 45 this morning going to 70.  Received 1 1/2 inches of rain yesterday afternoon.

Tom Petty concert tonight.  I expect to sorta be busy.

Hope everyone has a great day.


----------



## Annalog

Good morning from southern Arizona. Sunny with a predicted high of 98 F in Tucson and 95 F in Benson. There are yearly contests in Tycson for people to guess when "the ice will break on the Santa Cruz River" (the temperature first reaches 100 F). I an betting that today will be the day the Red Cross will accept my 100th blood donation. (Lately my iron has been a little too low.  )

A wonderful Saturday for all!


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Good Morning All

Lovely Morning in San Francisco/Oakland....but alas, I am headed to the airport shortly......






Oddly enough, I am changing planes in Las Vegas and will spend the night there before the next leg of my trip......

Have a great Week End,


----------



## Annalog

Wonderful morning to all!

It turns out that I lost count; I have just finished donation 101. Now I need to set a new goal. 

Also my mom says she saw 100 F already this year but doesn't know if it was official. Not my day for getting numbers right.


----------



## Jeff

Almost missed the morning. Hope everyone's having a great day.


----------



## drenee

Rainy and cold here this afternoon.  It was rainy and cold this morning also.  
I was too lazy to turn on my computer to post this morning.  Sorry.
Have a great Saturday.
Wishing Dempsey and handlers safe travels.
deb


----------



## crebel

I'm late.  Good afternoon.  Hope you all are having a wonderful weekend.


----------



## drenee

Seems many of us were late today.
deb


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Good Heavens !! It was 104 when I landed in Las Vegas yesterday.....much too hot for dis' 'ol cat !!

Headed to the airport again.....next stop...a nice cool, partly cloudy Seattle










Hope everyone has a restful Sunday


----------



## SarahBarnard

Good Mor..... oh, afternoon, sorry. Chilly and wet here in Wales. I'm wallpapering the living room.


----------



## Valmore Daniels

Morning


----------



## drenee

Good morning.  41 this morning.  Cloudy with rain and possibly snow today.  I guess this is the price we pay for the nice weather we had last month. 
deb


----------



## Leslie

Snow? Egad! Just rainy and cool here...temps in the 40s.

Have a great Sunday everyone!

L


----------



## Annalog

Good morning from southern Arizona. What happened to spring? It must be visiting Deb! 99 F in Tucson and 90 F in Benson. Gilbert and Phoenix are expecting  record highs for the date -- 104 F and 102 F. 

Enjoy the day!


----------



## JimC1946

Heavy rain last night in Atlanta, but sunny skies this morning. It's breezy and cooler, with a high of about 64 today.


----------



## loonlover

Good morning.  62 going to 72 with clear skies.

Really busy at the arena last night.  Averaged 10 calls an hour but they weren't conveniently spaced out.  And sometimes how special and elite some people feel they are still amazes me.

Hope everyone has a restful Sunday.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Good Morning all!

Happy Sunday!

Cool and rainy here in nothern VA...my outing to the Japanese Woven Treasures at the Textile Museum with my quilting buddies has been cancelled.  *pouts*  Oh, well, it's here until August.  We'll try again next month!

Everyone have a great day, no matter the weather!

Betsy


----------



## Jeff

Good morning, everyone. It's a pretty day here. Hope everyone can enjoy it.


----------



## geoffthomas

Good Morning from Derwood.
Was up early for church today.
And then a bunch of stops to make (including Trader Joes).
Fifties and raining (we need it) here today.


----------



## drenee

And not just a little snow...some areas are expecting 3 to 8 inches...including the county I have to work in tomorrow morning.  I've been watching the news to see if I should drive down this afternoon.  I'm not convinced it's going to be all that bad.  For one thing muncipalities have an abundance of salt and cinders leftover from a very mild winter.  The news has been reporting that some places are having issues with storing it until next winter.  I know as soon as I book a room, pack, drive down today the forecast will change.
Although, I don't want 104 weather either.  I was happy with our 60s and 70s.
deb


----------



## *DrDLN* (dr.s.dhillon)

Good morning from Sunny N. California. It's nice warm day. Have a great weekend.


----------



## crebel

I'm late again today!  Good Afternoon everyone.

Napcat, I wish you continued safe travels.  You have been on the go, go, go!  

Betsy, sorry about your quilt show.  Hope you get it rescheduled soon.

Leslie, I'm reading all the updates on the travels of Dempsey.  He's almost there - YAY!

LL, I hope you have had a restful day.  You and II work too hard!

Jeff, I hope you are fully recuperated.  You continue to be in my thoughts and prayers.

Geoff, I LOVE Trader Joes!  If I had a TJs in my town rather than 120 miles away, it would be my everyday grocery store.

Deb, snow is just crazy after all the warm temperatures!  Send some of your cooler temperatures back to Anna.  You stay safe.

Enough rambling from me.  I count on this thread to stay caught up with all of you.

EVERYONE have a safe and happy Sunday.


----------



## Leslie

Good morning,

Pouring rain and 43 degrees this morning. Here's a picture of Dempsey (on the left) and Buzz arriving in NH late last night. They're still smiling! Dempsey will be with us this afternoon when my husband picks him up after work.


----------



## Annalog

Happy Dempsey Day, Leslie!

Good morning from southern Arizona where summer has arrived. 97 F predicted in Tucson and 89 F in Benson. It is supposed to be a little cooler for a few days.

Have a wonderful Monday!


----------



## Jeff

Good morning, everyone. Congratulations, Leslie.


----------



## loonlover

Good morning.  Looks like another nice day in store.  

I won't know for sure as I'll be inside the arena for most of the afternoon.  Folks will be setting up for a trade show happening tomorrow.  Trade show call time in the morning is 6:30 AM.  I'm sure glad I don't have to do that everyday anymore. 

Happy Dempsey Day, Leslie.

Hope everyone has a great day.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Wow, we had almost a couple of inches from rain over the weekend.  Badly needed!  And it's cloudy and cool again this morning....

Leslie--it's Dempsey Day but you don't get to meet him until this evening, right?  Your husband knows to take pics, right?

Jeff--hope you're feeling better!

Betsy


----------



## Valmore Daniels

Good Morning


----------



## Elmore Hammes

Good morning. A chilly start at 36 in central Indiana, a sunny day ahead moving up to 58. Have a great Monday!
Elmore


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Good Morning from Whidbey Island










A delightful foggy 54 degrees......purrrrrrrrr

Hope everyone has a great week !!


----------



## Vegas_Asian

Its supposed to reach 98 degrees today........it got warm really quick here this year. Gotta get up for school

Sent from my Desire HD using Tapatalk 2


----------



## crebel

Good Morning while it is still morning today!  Sunny but cool here.

Everyone have a safe and happy day.


----------



## Andra

Happy Dempsey Day Leslie!!
We continue to have weird weather - it was 58 degrees this morning and I haven't had the nerve to see how high it's supposed to get later today.
We drove to Huntsville this past weekend and picked up my motorcycle - yes motorcycle!  DH seems to be having a several-year mid-life crisis and this year's theme is motorcycles...


----------



## geoffthomas

Good Day from Derwood.
It is chilly and "misting" (light rain?).
But not a bad day.
First thing today, I went to see my doctor for my annual physical.
Ok, so eat better and less, sleep more, daily exercise, loose some weight.
Yeah I already knew all that.  But I do need to be told, I guess.


----------



## *Sandy Harper*

Good morning. Hope your work week goes well.


----------



## loonlover

Not quite sure I'm ready to say "Good" morning.  It has been awhile since I was up this early.

Working a Chamber of Commerce procurement show today.  I'll be counting the attendees as they enter.  Such hard work!

Weather looks like another nice spring day in store.

Hope everyone has a great day.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Good morning!

There is some kind of glowing object in the sky here in northern VA.    But it was 38 degrees when I got up.

Geoff, what kind of exercise are you going to add to your regime?    I just started walking again...

Betsy


----------



## Amy Corwin

It's 43 degrees here. A little brisk, but not unwelcomed. Looks like it will be a sunny day and I'm just sitting in the office, trying to avoid the next tragedy.


----------



## Leslie

Good morning,

The storm has cleared out and it is breezy with lots of sun predicted. Have a great Tuesday!

(PS, lots of Dempsey pics in the poodle thread for those who are interested...)

L


----------



## Jeff

Good morning from deep in the heart of Texas where it should be 84 today.


----------



## Andra

Good Morning!
You can tell your parents are retired when your Dad decides to drive to Austin (2 1/2 hours) to pick up some ropes for his trailer and a cable for their printer - just for fun... I will be having lunch with them and then they are taking the scenic route back home through New Braunfels and I forget where else.


----------



## Annalog

Good morning from southern Arizona. 94 F predicted for Tucson. Benson had some rain with thunder and lightning yesterday afternoon but it is still supposed to reach 92 F today.

Hope your Tuesday is wonderful!


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Good Morning !!

48 degrees, cloudy with rain showers in the San Juan Islands this morning....great weather for flannel fur !!










Have a Great Day !!


----------



## crebel

Good morning.  It is a cool 50 degrees here this morning, but the skies are sunny and the temperatures are supposed to climb into the mid 70s.  Just perfect Spring weather!

Everyone have a safe and happy day.


----------



## geoffthomas

Good Morning all from MD.
It is a cold day around here today.
40s this am.

Betsy, I walk 1/2 mile to and then 1/2 mile from work-Metro each day.
But my doc wants more...45 mins of strenous exercise (not gardening).  So I will try to do my wii fit (but actually do it every day). I combine some yoga with some strength building along with some step arobics and stuff that can work up a sweat.  With about 10 mins of free-weights - The secret is that I need to find the time to actually do it EVERY day.  That has been my problem.


----------



## crebel

Good Morning.  We are expecting a warmer day today with some possible rainshowers this afternoon.  We might hit new records for high temperatures.  It has certainly been see-saw weather for the last month or so!

Everyone have a safe and happy day.


p.s.  Has anyone heard from Susan in VA recently?  She's probably just really busy, but hasn't posted since the 14th.


----------



## Leslie

Good morning,

50 here this morning and sunny now, but showers are predicted late in the day.

Have a great Wednesday everyone!

L


----------



## Annalog

Good morning from southern Arizona. Clouds today with 95 F in Tucson and 88 F in Benson. (50% and 30% chance of thunderstorms tommorrow.)

Have wonderful Wednesday!


----------



## loonlover

Good morning.  64 going to 88 with clouds and a lake wind advisory.

Lawn mowing on the agenda for today.

Hope everyone has a great day.


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Good Morning from a cool and rainy Whidbey Island.
Headed back to Seattle this afternoon....










Have a great day, all !!


----------



## Jeff

Good morning, everyone. Should be hot today in the heart of Texas.


----------



## geoffthomas

Good Morning from MD.
It is 57 going up to 64 and partly cloudy.
No rain today, but we will get more come the end of the week.


----------



## Cathy21

Good morning from the Yorkshire Wolds

It has stopped raining and the sun is shining. Hope you all have a great day.

Best wishes, Cathy


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Good Morning All

Raining in Seattle this morning.....Headed home to the desert later today to dry out the 'ol paws !!










Have a Great Day !


----------



## Susan in VA

Morning, everyone!  Drizzly and 57 this morning, and supposed to stay that way.


----------



## Leslie

Good morning,

Sunny and 45 right now...high of 60 predicted. Have a great day everyone!

L


----------



## Jeff

Good morning, all. It's a sunshiny day and the mockingbirds are serenading from all points. What could be better than that?


----------



## Annalog

Good morning from southern Arizona. Today is supposed to be cloudy and windy but I see plenty of sunshine. It is supposed to not get above the low 80s with 20% chance of rain. Hooray! Rain is what we need. 

ETA: Still much more blue in the sky than clouds. Will we get any rain or will it pass us by?


----------



## loonlover

Good morning.  Sunny skies now but there is a chance of precipitation.

Hope everyone has a great day.


----------



## crebel

Good morning!  Sunshine and pleasant temperatures today.  No rain or colder temperatures until the weekend.

Everyone have a safe and happy day.


----------



## Andra

Good Morning!
I missed the entire day yesterday due to allergies 
I hope you are all having a great week!


----------



## geoffthomas

Good Morning.
What Susan said.


----------



## *DrDLN* (dr.s.dhillon)

Good morning from CA. The rain is almost gone and Sun is coming out.


----------



## loonlover

Good morning all.  It is a pleasant 67 degrees with cloudy skies.

It will be a little warmer where I'm headed than it will be here at home.  I'm going to Arlington, TX to visit our son.  Hope to be on the road by 9AM.

Hope everyone has a great day.


----------



## Jeff

Good morning, all. It's warm headed toward hot, in the heart of Texas.


----------



## Annalog

Good morning from southern Arizona. Today will be sunny in the low 80s. While there were rain clouds for a few hours yesterday, I saw no rain.

Have a safe and fabulous Friday.


----------



## Susan in VA

Good morning!  Sunny and pleasantly spring-like here today, though a bit windy.  

High time I got all the winter debris cleaned off the deck.


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Good Morning !!

Back home in my beautiful desert. Purrrrrrrrrrrrrr










Headed for a clear and 80 degree day.
I have a busy schedule of catch up *[size=16pt]"napcatcatnapping" *on today's agenda !!

Happy Friday !![/size]


----------



## geoffthomas

Good Morning from Maryland.
It is 48 with a high of 59 possible.
Windy and clear/sunny.


----------



## crebel

Good Morning!  It is colder here this morning - 41 degrees, windy and not expected to warm up too much with rain in the forecast every day for the next week.

Everyone have a safe and happy day.  Special wishes of safe travels for Loonlover!


----------



## Leslie

Still morning but I am running late! Cool and rainy here today...

L


----------



## Andra

TGIF!
Good Morning everyone


----------



## Annalog

Good morning from southern Arizona. Today and tomorrow are predicted to be sunny in the low 80s.

Have a safe and wonderful weekend.


----------



## Jeff

It's 68 going toward 88, deep in the heart of Texas. Good morning, everyone.


----------



## Leslie

Good morning,

Chilly this morning and I've lost my glasses. Not a good start to the day!

Edit to add: My husband just found my glasses so that's a step in the right direction...

L


----------



## geoffthomas

Good Morning.
It is 43, moving up to 64.
Rain possible this pm.


----------



## crebel

Good morning.  It is also in the low 40s here, but not supposed to move out of the 50s with showers expected throughout the day.

Everyone have a safe and happy day.


----------



## Susan in VA

Good morning!  I'll echo Geoff for the weather forecast (are we taking turns, Geoff?) and add that I did NOT get the deck cleaned up yesterday, so that's one of my weekend projects.  Between that and having a paper due Monday, I just want to go back to bed....


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Good Morning !!

It is a lovely day in the desert, clear, 60 headed to 85.....The Iris Gardens are in full bloom.
Plan to spend most of the day gardening (and of course napping !)










Have a great weekend all


----------



## Annalog

NapCat said:


> Good Morning !!
> 
> It is a lovely day in the desert, clear, 60 headed to 85.....The Iris Gardens are in full bloom.
> Plan to spend most of the day gardening (and of course napping !)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Have a great weekend all


What I want to be doing but I will be moving files from my Mom's old computer to her new one instead. Tben we are going shopping.


----------



## spotsmom

Good morning from Central Oregon where it's 39 and hopefully going to hit 60 today.  Hopefully all the recent rain and snow are gone (at least for awhile).

Have a great weekend!!


----------



## lucasfernan

Good Morning from Bogotá, pleasant 19 degrees with sunny sunny sun!


----------



## loonlover

Good afternoon.  DS is headed to the grocery store.  I'm taking a rest as I did do a bit more walking this morning than I normally do. It did feel good being able to walk quite a distance without foot pain.

Slightly warmer in central Texas than it has been at home.

Easy trip down yesterday; hopefully it will be as easy going home tomorrow.


----------



## Jeff

Good morning, everyone. It's 70 and cloudy in the heart of Texas. Have a great Sunday.


----------



## Leslie

Good morning,

48 degrees and sunny. I am off to Washington DC in a little while...

L


----------



## Annalog

Good morning from southern Arizona. Sunny with low 80s predicted in Benson and high 80s in Tucson.

Be safe and have a great Sunday.


----------



## geoffthomas

Good Morning from Md.
It is 54 with 70 possible.
Some overcast, some sunny.....IT is just not sure what IT wants to do.


----------



## Tip10

Survived yesterday in St Louis area - heavy HEAVY rains, very large hail (baseball and bigger) -- lots of shattered windshields and such. DD's car got dimpled rest of ours okay (she was on way into city and got hit). Looking forward to hopefully a bit calmer day - forecast for 70 with chance of more showers & thunderstorms.


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Good Morning All

67 in the desert, headed for the 90's










Hope everyone has a restful Sunday


----------



## Susan in VA

Good morning!  Sunny and spring-like today, heading toward 70.  Plans for today got cancelled so I have no excuse not to finish cleaning the deck this afternoon.  (Leftover leaves and a million of those maple thingies, and removing some potted plants that didn't survive the winter.)


I so want those paw prints ^^^ as a screensaver on my computer.....


----------



## *DrDLN* (dr.s.dhillon)

Good morning from N. California. Another beautiful day.


----------



## Rogerelwell

Good evening in the UK - probably still morning in Calif.


----------



## Leslie

Good morning from the campus of Georgetown University where it is sunny and 50 degrees.

Have a great Monday everyone!

L


----------



## Jeff

It's 72 going toward 88 in the heart of Texas. Good morning, everyone.


----------



## loonlover

Good morning.  Home again where the temp is 67 with cloudy skies.  30% possibility of precipitation today.  

Hope everyone has a great Monday.


----------



## Annalog

Good morning from southern Arizona. It is 53 F in Benson headed to 82 F while Tucson is 60 F headed to 90 F.

I will be staying at my mom's house tonight so might post from my K2 tomorrow.


----------



## Andra

Good Morning.  It was 75 and muggy on my drive in.  I am sneezing and miserable today and will be paying a visit to the doctor this afternoon...


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Good Morning

'da Cat will spending this week at Furnace Creek, Death Valley, CA










Today's forecast is for 106 !..guess why it is called "Furnace Creek"?

Have a great day !


----------



## lucasfernan

Bidding y'all good morning with a damp 16 degrees and grey skies in every direction.


----------



## crebel

Good morning.  We have added fog to our cool and still damp day.

Everyone have a safe and happy day.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Happy May Day!

Am I really the first person to say good morning today?  It's almost 8:00 AM EDT!

Rainy morning here in northern VA but it's supposed to warm up.  People coming to give an estimate for replacing the roof.  

Everyone have a great day!

Betsy


----------



## Jeff

Good morning, Betsy and everyone else. I was just waiting for someone else to post.


----------



## Leslie

Good morning,

Back home in Maine where it is in the 40s and rainy today.

L


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Leslie--did you have a good flight?  Were Dempsey and Monday glad to see you?

Betsy


----------



## 13500

'Morning, KBers! Hope you have a lovely May Day!


----------



## loonlover

Good morning.  64 going to 88 with partly cloudy skies.

Heading to the grocery store shortly.

Enjoy the day!


----------



## Annalog

Good morning from southern Arizona where this May Day will be sunny and warm (or hot  ) The saguaros and the palo verdes are blooming and the birds are singing.

Hope your day is wonderful!


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Good Morning All

Already hot in the base of Death Valley......headed for triple digits again today...










I am envious of those of you in cloudy, shady areas...Have a great day


----------



## lucasfernan

Good morning from Bogotá! 14 degrees, rainy with mushrooms growing in the pavement. I think it's time to find a new apartment!


----------



## geoffthomas

Good Morning all.
It is a wonderful morning here.
but my allergic reaction to pollen at this level is dimishing my enjoyment.
That and needing to go work (all day and all night) for a while on a proposal makes the day less enjoyable.
But it is a day - so I will make the best of it.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

NapCat said:


> Good Morning All
> 
> Already hot in the base of Death Valley......headed for triple digits again today...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am envious of those of you in cloudy, shady areas...Have a great day


They have a great Sunday brunch there....  We stayed somewhere else but came over for brunch!

Betsy


----------



## *DrDLN* (dr.s.dhillon)

Good morning from N. California. Another beautiful day. Sunny in 70s with light breeze.


----------



## crebel

Good afternoon, almost good evening!  I can't believe I am getting to KB for the first time so late today!  We had rain all morning, but the sun is currently shining and it is a pleasant 78 degrees.

Hope everyone has had a safe and happy day.


----------



## loonlover

Good morning.  Another warm day in store.

Disney on Ice will be at the arena for the next 5 days for 8 shows.  I'm working 7 of them.  In addition I'm working an awards event for students during the day today.  Then, I'll just hang around the arena reading until call time for Disney.  It will still be an easy day, I imagine.

Hope everyone enjoys their day.


----------



## crebel

Good morning.  Stormy weather here today.

Everyone have a safe and happy day.


----------



## Jeff

It's a sunshiny day in the heart of Texas. Have a good one, everyone.


----------



## Annalog

Good morning from southern Arizona. It is 54 F in Benson headed to 80 F while Tucson is 58 F headed to 86 F.

Hope your Wednesday is wonderful.

I will be staying at my mom's house tonight so might post from my K2 tomorrow.


----------



## Leslie

Good morning,

Still sort of rainy and cool here in southern Maine...

L


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Good morning!  Gonna be hot today, and muggy...

We need a new roof; had some people come by yesterday and another group today for estimates.  

Everyone have a great day!

Betsy


----------



## Andra

Good Morning!
It looks like we have another beautiful day on the way.  I know the sunrise was lovely


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Good Morning from Furnace Creek !!
Already 86 and headed for triple digits...kept close to the pool last night under a beautiful starry sky.










Have a Great Day


----------



## lucasfernan

Good morning from a (finally) sunny Bogotá! Happy dance!


----------



## Leslie

Good morning,

Another rainy and cool morning. Big day here: my son's 24th birthday. Happy Birthday to Lance!

L


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Good morning!

It never got as hot yesterday as it was supposed to, yay!  Going up to 84 here in northern Virginia, chance of showers.

Hoping to do some quilting today.  

Betsy


----------



## Jeff

Good morning, everyone. Happy birthday to Lance.


----------



## loonlover

Good morning.  Another warm day in store.

But it's nice and cool in the arena with the ice on the floor.  The show did complain last night the ice was melting in one spot.  Think I'll wear long sleeves tonight.


----------



## 13500

Good morning! It is 65 right now, going up to 85 crazy degrees in Chicagoland, but storms are on the horizon, so it's 85 and humid. Ugh.


----------



## NapCat (retired)

"Cool" and breezy in Death Valley this morning.....fantastic sunrise.










Have a great day all.


----------



## Susan in VA

Good morning!   Paperwork day here....  and a nap,  I hope.


----------



## crebel

Good morning!  Drizzly and muggy here today.  A good day to stay in and get housework done.  

Everyone have a safe and happy day!


----------



## Annalog

Happy birthday to Lance.

Good morning from southern Arizona where it will be bit warmer than yesterday.

Hope your day is a great one.


----------



## lucasfernan

Good mornings from a wonderfully sunny day in bogota, nothing better to do than lay out on the terrace and read for a good few hours!


----------



## BTackitt

5am and already 77 degrees... gonna be a hot one today.


----------



## loonlover

Good morning.  65 going to 90 today.

AM hours will be spent in the arena where the ice rink on the floor keeps it a little cool.  I chose not to work tonight's performance, I'll be doing housework instead.

Hope everyone has a great Friday.


----------



## Susan in VA

Good morning!   It's 61 now, headed to 87, with thunderstorms expected later in the day.  Planting some impatiens today to brighten the place up.

Happy birthday, Ann!


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Susan, 

you beat me to it!  I was just going to post...

Good Morning, everyone!  Or, Good Day of "Ann in Arlington's" birth!

If you see Ann around the forum, be sure to wish her happy birthday!!!!

Betsy


----------



## Jeff

Good morning, everyone. Happy birthday, Ann.


----------



## Ann in Arlington

Thanks Jeff. . . .

And May the Fourth be with you all.

(It's Star Wars day.  )


----------



## BTackitt

Happy Birthday Ann!


----------



## Leslie

Good morning and May the Fourth be with you, especially to Ann, the birthday girl!

Pouring rain here in southern Maine...

L


----------



## Annalog

Happy birthday, Ann!

May the Fourth be with you on this sunny day in southern Arizona. Heading to the mid 80s in Benson and the mid 90s in Tucson.


----------



## 13500

Man, I missed Star Wars Day, but, fortunately, I did not miss the more important holiday--Happy Birthday, Ann!  

TGIF, everyone.


----------



## Susan in VA

Because of Karen's comment about missing Star Wars day, I thought maybe there was an additional day that I was not aware of (like maybe, today could be MTFBWY Day and _yesterday_ could have been some other SW-related day), so I Googled it. One must be up to date on one's trivia. 

Turns out the phrase has a different origin that most of us would expect:
From Wikipedia: _Current day Star Wars fans were not the first to introduce the line "May the fourth be with you": when Margaret Thatcher was elected Britain's first female Prime Minister on May 4, 1979, her party placed an advertisement in The London Evening News that said "May the Fourth Be with You, Maggie. Congratulations."_

And then there was this (which may only be funny to fellow translators):
_In a 2005 interview on German news TV channel N24, George Lucas was asked to say the famous sentence "May the Force be with you." The interpreter simultaneously interpreted the sentence into German as_ Am 4. Mai sind wir bei Ihnen _("We shall be with you on May 4"). 
_
It's a basic tenet in translation that you only work on material with which you're familiar... The poor guy probably never got another job on TV.


----------



## lucasfernan

Good Morning from Bogotá, 9:30 am and just waking up. I think this'll be a good day!


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Good Morning !!

I am home for the day enjoying a cool desert morning.

....but will be back on the road tomorrow...first stop: Cinco De Mayo Party in Reno, Nevada










Have a Great Day, All


----------



## crebel

Good afternoon to all and Happy Birthday to Ann!

Rain, rain, lots of rain and some more rain here.  The sun is supposed to come out later ths afternoon.

Everyone have a safe and happy day


----------



## loonlover

Good morning  I had a feeling I'd be the first to say it today.  Another hot day on tap.

Meanwhile, I'll be sitting inside Verizon Arena for three Disney on Ice shows.  It gets a bit chilly in my little room there during ice shows.

A belated Happy Birthday to Ann.

Hope everyone is having a great weekend!


----------



## geoffthomas

Good Morning all from Derwood.
It is expected to be a rather nice day.
I have been working a proposal - and fighting congestion (probably allergy).
Had to get up around 4:30 - going to go back to bed for a little.
Have a great day.


----------



## NapCat (retired)

*HAPPY CINCO DE MAYO !!*


----------



## Annalog

Good morning from southern Arizona where the weather is predicted to cool slightly over the next 5 days with a chance of rain in Benson on Wednesday. 

I will be packing this morning for a four-day business trip to our office in Itasca (Chicago area) for two days of company meetings and two days of training sessions. The previous meeting, five years ago, was great and I expect this one to be the same.  The weather there is predicted to be in the 70s to 60 with thunderstorms Sunday and Monday. I will drive to Tucson today and plan to be on a 6:45 AM flight tomorrow morning. (Don't be surprised if I don't post much until Thursday. )

Happy Cinco de Mayo! 

Hope your Saturday is a safe and happy one.


----------



## Jeff

Good morning, everyone. We had some thunder, lightning and a spat or two of rain last night. It's 72 this morning and will reach the mid 90s later.


----------



## Valmore Daniels

Good Morning


----------



## Leslie

Good morning,

It finally stopped raining but it's still cloudy. 50 degrees right now and it's not getting much warmer. Have a great Saturday everyone!

L


----------



## spotsmom

Happy Cinco de Mayo from Central Oregon where we're headed into 9 straight days of beautiful weather (if you can believe the weather guy).  Hope you all have a great weekend!!


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Happy Cinco de Mayo!

I celeberated by getting out to do some early birding at the Occoquan Bay National Wildlife Refuge here in northern Virginia.  It was a great morning!  

Bald Eagles
Prairie Warbler (beatiful!)
Prothanatory warbler
Indigo bunting
American redstart
ovenbird
northern waterthrush
and the usual mockingbirds, red bellied woodpeckers, cardinals.  Actually, at the refuge, bald eagles are kind of part of the usual suspects...

Now I need a nap...

Everyone have a great day

Betsy


----------



## telracs

Betsy the Quilter said:


> Happy Cinco de Mayo!
> 
> I celeberated by getting out to do some early birding at the Occoquan Bay National Wildlife Refuge here in northern Virginia. It was a great morning!
> 
> Bald Eagles
> Prairie Warbler (beatiful!)
> Prothanatory warbler
> Indigo bunting
> American redstart
> ovenbird
> northern waterthrush
> and the usual mockingbirds, red bellied woodpeckers, cardinals. Actually, at the refuge, bald eagles are kind of part of the usual suspects...
> 
> Now I need a nap...
> 
> Everyone have a great day
> 
> Betsy


PICTURES!


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

*insert name here* said:


> PICTURES!


binoculars!


----------



## Leslie

Betsy the Quilter said:


> Happy Cinco de Mayo!
> 
> I celeberated by getting out to do some early birding at the Occoquan Bay National Wildlife Refuge here in northern Virginia. It was a great morning!
> 
> Bald Eagles
> Prairie Warbler (beatiful!)
> Prothanatory warbler
> Indigo bunting
> American redstart
> ovenbird
> northern waterthrush
> and the usual mockingbirds, red bellied woodpeckers, cardinals. Actually, at the refuge, bald eagles are kind of part of the usual suspects...
> 
> Now I need a nap...
> 
> Everyone have a great day
> 
> Betsy


I was thinking of you this morning, Betsy, when I read this article in the paper...

http://www.pressherald.com/news/this-could-be-a-problem-for-us_2012-05-05.html










L


----------



## 13500

Susan in VA said:


> Because of Karen's comment about missing Star Wars day, I thought maybe there was an additional day that I was not aware of (like maybe, today could be MTFBWY Day and _yesterday_ could have been some other SW-related day), so I Googled it. One must be up to date on one's trivia.
> 
> Turns out the phrase has a different origin that most of us would expect:
> From Wikipedia: _Current day Star Wars fans were not the first to introduce the line "May the fourth be with you": when Margaret Thatcher was elected Britain's first female Prime Minister on May 4, 1979, her party placed an advertisement in The London Evening News that said "May the Fourth Be with You, Maggie. Congratulations."_
> 
> And then there was this (which may only be funny to fellow translators):
> _In a 2005 interview on German news TV channel N24, George Lucas was asked to say the famous sentence "May the Force be with you." The interpreter simultaneously interpreted the sentence into German as_ Am 4. Mai sind wir bei Ihnen _("We shall be with you on May 4").
> _
> It's a basic tenet in translation that you only work on material with which you're familiar... The poor guy probably never got another job on TV.


I am but a moron. For some reason, I woke up yesterday thinking it was Cinco de Mayo! Maybe I should have gone back to bed and tried again!


----------



## Susan in VA

Karen Wojcik Berner said:


> I am but a moron. For some reason, I woke up yesterday thinking it was Cinco de Mayo! Maybe I should have gone back to bed and tried again!


Well, but if you're into the whole partying-and-drinking thing, you could have had TWO days of that...


----------



## Susan in VA

Good morning!  Can't believe I'm the first one here when it's past 8 AM.  Get up, you lazybones!


----------



## Jeff

Good morning, Susan. I was waiting for you.


----------



## loonlover

Good morning all.


----------



## Annalog

Good morning from the departure area of gate A7 of the Tucson International Airport. It is sunny now but the moon was beautiful during the drive here. I believe that Chicago will not be sunny. 

Have a wonderful day!


----------



## Annalog

Hey Susan, it is just after 6 AM here.


----------



## Leslie

Good morning,

Susan, we're allowed to be lazy on Sunday! Sunny and pleasant with a high of 68 predicted for today. I'm heading for the porch!

L


----------



## geoffthomas

Good Morning all.


----------



## crebel

Good Morning!


----------



## Annalog

Good morning again, this time from St. Louis.  The weather in Chicago resulted in our plane landing for refueling and waiting for a landing approval for Chicago. We will be very late for our meeting.


----------



## Susan in VA

Leslie said:


> Susan, we're allowed to be lazy on Sunday!


<sigh> Tell my prof that. I have a final exam tomorrow morning.

Annalog, sorry about your travel complications!


----------



## Annalog

My coworkers and I have arrived in Chicago. At least we are in time for dinner.


----------



## Annalog

Good morning from the Chicago area. It is currently cloudy with thunderstorms later today. 

Have a safe and wonderful Monday.


----------



## Leslie

Good morning,

Sunny and 52 right now with a high of 68 predicted. Have a great day everyone!

L


----------



## Jeff

It's 70 and there's not a cloud in view. Hope everyone has a great week.


----------



## loonlover

Good morning.  Thunderstorms in the area, but radar shows most of the activity is to the north and east of us.  

Hope everyone has a great start to the week.


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Good Morning from Bend, Oregon where it is sunny and 32....forecast is for mid 70's

Headed for a day of geology and photography along the Deschutes River.










........_*.AND*_....meeting with *"SPOTSMOM"* for dinner tonight !!!

Have a great day everyone !


----------



## Elmore Hammes

Good morning. Temps in the mid 50s this morning in central Indiana, heading to a high around 80 with potential thunderstorms. Have a great Monday!


----------



## 13500

'Morning!


----------



## crebel

Good Morning!  Another rainstorm during the night, but the day is sunny and not quite as muggy.

Everyone have a safe and happy day.


----------



## Andra

Good Morning!
(well, it's morning somewhere...)

DH and I have probably movied ourselves out over the past few days.  On Thursday we spent over 17 hours at the Alamo Drafthouse for the Avengers Marathon.  We started watching movies at noon and the last one started at midnight.  We saw Iron Man, The Incredible Hulk, Iron Man 2, Thor, Captain America and the Avengers.  It really was pretty cool.
Then we did the Three Amigos Quote-Along for Cinco de Mayo.
And yesterday was the Zzzzang! presentation of Bill and Ted's Excellent Adventure and Better Off Dead.  Diane Franklin who plays Monique in Dead and one of the princesses in Bill and Ted was the special guest.  That was really neat! And she looks like she did back then - Amazing!


----------



## Annalog

Good morning from Itasca, IL where it is partly cloudy and might reach 70F. 

Have a safe and terrific Tuesday


----------



## Amy Corwin

I dread the heat so I was pleased when I awoke to a pleasant 59 degrees. I'm hoping it stays cloudy and cool, but the weatherman has threatened me with heat


----------



## Leslie

Yesterday was beautiful but of course I missed most of the beautiful weather as I was working inside. Now it is raining and rain is expected for the next three days.

Have a good Tuesday everyone!

L


----------



## geoffthomas

Good Morning.
Proposal again today - and until the end of the month.


----------



## 13500

Good morning! 58 and sunny this morning in Chicagoland with a high of lovely 70 today.

Have a good day!


----------



## loonlover

Good morning.  About 3/8 inch rain fell late last night.  It is cloudy and gloomy at the moment.

Also had a fair sized dead tree limb fall in the backyard.  At least it fell into the yard and not on the fence.  II will have an additional job cutting it up this weekend.

Planning on heading to Farmer's Market in downtown LR shortly.

Hope everyone has a great day.


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Good Morning from Bend, Oregon where it is 36...

Will be crossing the mountains today near Mt. Hood headed to Portland where it will be a sunny 70.










Had a wonderful visit with Spotsmom last night.....she is just as delightful in person and on the KB

Have a great day !!


----------



## crebel

Good Morning!  How fun that NapCat and Spotsmom had the opportunity to meet.  I'm so glad they had a wonderful time.

Lovely weather here today.  Everyone have a safe and happy day.


----------



## spotsmom

Good morning also from Bend, Oregon where it is just drop dead gorgeous, and I will be spending the work day outside.  What a wonderful dinner with the NapCat who didn't nap on me even once!

Have a great day, all!


----------



## *DrDLN* (dr.s.dhillon)

Good morning you all from N. California. It's going to be sunny and not too cool day in bay area.


----------



## Annalog

Good morning from Itasca, IL where it is partly cloudy and might reach 60 F. I will be flying back to Tucson this evening where it is supposed to reach 82 F today with 30% chance of thunderstorms.

Have a wonderful and safe Wednesday.


----------



## Jeff

Good morning. all. It's 63 and clear, in the heart of Texas. The high today should be in the mid 80s.


----------



## geoffthomas

Good Morning from Oakton, VA
Left the house in MD at 6:15 
It is overcast but dry right now - will have thunderstorms during the evening rush hour - or so they promise.
Have a great day.


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Good Morning from Portland Oregon.....a beautiful 54 degree sunrise.
Headed over to the coast to get sand in my paws !!










Have a great day, all


----------



## loonlover

Good morning.  Looks like a beautiful day in store with a high of 79.


----------



## Amy Corwin

A little late, but still: hope everyone is enjoying the day!
It's heating up here and I'm hoping for rain.


----------



## spotsmom

44 here in Central Oregon, heading up into the 60's with lots of sunshine.  Drinking my tea watching two "trains" of goslings out in our flooded pasture.

Have a good day!


----------



## Andra

Good morning! We are enjoying cooler temps this week - it was 63 when I drove in. But it is also overcast and rainy. We need the rain but I'd rather be at home curled up with my kindle and my kitties.


----------



## crebel

I didn't make it in for the morning, so Good Afternoon to all.

I hope everyone is having a safe and happy day!


----------



## *Sandy Harper*

Good morning from Sunny N. Cal


----------



## Leslie

Rain, rain, rain in southern Maine....again.

L


----------



## Amy Corwin

It's a lovely day and 57 degrees!


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Good Morning !!

Leaving Portland during a beautiful sunrise. Headed to Seattle via Mt. St. Helens.










Have a great day...


----------



## Jeff

Good morning, everyone. It's a chilly 57 in the heart of Texas. It should reach the lower 80s before the day's over.


----------



## crebel

Good Morning.  Chilly with sunshine today and supposed to warm up nicely by afternoon.

Safe travels NapCat.


----------



## loonlover

Good morning.  Pleasantly cool this morning going to 79 with clear skies.

Graduation "season" at the arena begins tonight.  13 graduations on 11 dates extending into June.

Hope everyone has a great day.


----------



## Annalog

Good morning from southern Arizona. Mid to high 80s with sunny to partly cloudy skies expected.

Hope your Thursday is terrific.


----------



## geoffthomas

Good Morning all.
Still on proposal duty.
It will only go to the mid60s today.


----------



## Andra

Just barely morning...
It is raining in Austin again!


----------



## *Sandy Harper*

It's night now. There will be another day and another great morning.


----------



## crebel

Good Morning!  It is 5:38 a.m., still dark and a pleasant 58 degrees heading to 79 today.  I am in Des Moines to have lunch with my Mother and then take her home with me for Mother's Day weekend.  At the luncheon we are attending we get to listen to legendary (around here, anyway) basketball coach Johnny Orr.

Everyone have a safe and happy day!


----------



## loonlover

Good morning.  Thunderstorms in the forecast for the next few days.

Graduation number 2 on tap for tonight.  Last night was pretty boring, just the way we like it to be.

Hope everyone gets off to a great start to the weekend today.


----------



## Jeff

Chilly and damp in the heart of Texas. Good morning, everyone.


----------



## 13500

Good morning. It is a sunny, beautiful morning in Chicagoland. 42 now, but will be 75.  

Hope all the mothers have a great weekend!


----------



## Annalog

Good morning from southern Arizona. It is sunny and 55 F in Benson headed to 82 F while Tucson is 62 F headed to 93 F.

Have a safe and fantastic Friday.


----------



## Leslie

After 3 days of rain we finally have sun and blue skies and a nice mild temp of 55. Have a great Friday everyone!

L


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Good Morning !!

A sunny 37 in Paradise....headed for the 50's










Happy Friday !!


----------



## D/W

Wishing you all a fantastic Friday!


----------



## Andra

Happy Friday!
We had a weird line of thunderstorms sit right over us for a while last night.  We had some hail and high winds.  Today is sunny at the moment and it is really nice outside - probably low to mid 70s.


----------



## Annalog

Good  morning from southern Arizona. It is cuurently sunny and in the 60s headed for the low 90s in Benson and the high 90s in Tucson.

Enjoy your Saturday.


----------



## loonlover

Good morning.  60 with fairly heavy rain in the area.  Looks to be an all day thing.

Tonight's concert scheduled at a nearby amphitheater has been moved to the arena.  Everybody was really scrambling last night to get ready for it.  

Hope everyone has a great Saturday.


----------



## crebel

Good morning.  Cool but sunny again today.  My mom is spending a few days with us and we are headed into the garage attic today to clean - cooler weather is a GOOD thing for that!

Stay dry, LL!  Everyone have a safe and happy day.


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Good Morning from Port Townsend, Washington
53 and sunny.










Hope everyone has a good weekend !!


----------



## spotsmom

54 in Central Oregon this morning, heading up into the glorious 70's.  Gonna be a beautiful day on the high desert.

Have a pleasant saturday, everyone.


----------



## D/W

Hope you all have an enjoyable weekend!


----------



## Jeff

Good morning and happy Mother's Day.


----------



## loonlover

Good morning.  Cloudy but not supposed to rain today.

Happy Mother's Day!


----------



## crebel

Good Morning and Happy Mother's Day.

Everyone have a safe and happy day.


----------



## JimC1946

Pouring rain in Atlanta on Mother's Day.


----------



## Leslie

Good morning and happy mother's day to all the mothers here. Partly cloudy here in southern Maine. I am off for brunch with the family...

L


----------



## Annalog

Happy Mother's Day from sunny southern Arizona.

Have a safe and wonderful Sunday.


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Good Morning and Happy Mother's Day from all the kittens at the Lighthouse Ranch


----------



## geoffthomas

Good Morning and Happy Mother's Day.


----------



## Leslie

Last week, it was nice on Monday then rained Tuesday, Wednesday, Thursday.

This week they are predicting rain Mon, Tues, and Wed. The sun will finally return on Thursday.

54 right now. Have a great week everyone,

L


----------



## Annalog

Good morning from southern Arizona. It is sunny and 64 F in Benson headed to 88 F while Tucson is 63 F headed to 97 F.

Have a safe and happy Monday.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Good morning!

Some badly needed rain here today...and hubby will be off to lunch with a couple car friends...I think I'll do some screen printing (indoors today). 










Everyone have a great day!

Betsy


----------



## loonlover

Good morning.  A high of 79 is predicted.  After the rain on Saturday, lawn mowing seems to be in order for today.

Hope everyone has a great start to the week.


----------



## geoffthomas

Good Morning all.
A physically busy weekend, with some proposal time anyway.
Now back to long days on the prop.


----------



## Andra

Happy Monday!
I hope all of you have a wonderful week!


----------



## Jeff

Good morning, everyone. Like LL I'm hoping for a dry morning so I can mow the lawn.


----------



## 13500

Good morning! Beautiful day on tap here in Chicagoland. 75 and sunny.


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Good Morning !!
























Made a Cat-like dash from Mt. Rainier to home....good to be back.

Forecast for the valley is sunny and upper 90's
Forecast for my bedroom is dark, cool and breezy....








While I am napping, the rest of you have a great day !!


----------



## *DrDLN* (dr.s.dhillon)

Good morning from N. California.  Another beautiful day.


----------



## Vegas_Asian

Three exams within a 5.5 hour period 
Here we go. 
Sent from my Desire HD using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Leslie

Good morning--another rainy day and 55 degrees. Have a great day everyone!

L


----------



## Annalog

Good morning from southern Arizona. It is sunny and 66 F in Benson headed to 84 F while Tucson is 77 F headed to 97 F. It is supposed to be windy today, 15 to 25 mph, with Tucson having gusts of 35 mph. I expect my allergies will act up today.

Have a safe and terrific Tuesday.


----------



## loonlover

Good morning.  Mostly cloudy this morning with an expected high of 81.

Hope everyone has a great day.


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Good Morning !

67 and windy in the desert.  Headed for the high 90s.
Have a great day !


----------



## Andra

Good Morning!
So far today has been calmer than yesterday.  We had a minor change in our network setup that caused MAJOR problems with our BlackBerry server - I spent all day on that.  Today things are working much better again...
It's cool and was damp when I walked outside a while ago.


----------



## *DrDLN* (dr.s.dhillon)

Good morning every one. It's nice sunny day with temp in 70s in N.California.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

OK, I'll be the first to say Good Morning!

Currently 66 degrees and humid here in northern VA.  Supposed to be cloudy today on the way to a nice weekend, yay!

Another day of reorganizing the studio...

Have a great day everyone!

Betsy


----------



## Jeff

Good morning, Betsy and everyone else. It's 55 and going to be 88, deep in the heart of Texas.


----------



## loonlover

Good morning.  See Jeff's post for the weather report.

Haircuts on the schedule today which means eating out for lunch.  Yea!

Hope everyone has a great day.


----------



## Leslie

Good morning,

55 here in Maine. Sort of grey but at least it's not raining...at the moment.

L


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Good Morning

Delightfully cool 57 at sunrise.....headed to 100 (around naptime...  )

Have a Great Day !!


----------



## Andra

Thank goodness the week is already half over (mostly).
It's nice and cool this morning but we are on tap for a sunny day.  I am glad because I plan to go kayaking after work today.


----------



## Annalog

Good morning from southern Arizona. It is sunny and Benson is headed to 88 F while Tucson is headed to 99 F. 

Have a safe and wonderful Wednesday.


----------



## Jeff

It's a chilly 57, deep in the heart of Texas, but will soon be in the 90s. Good morning, all.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Good morning!  Cool dry air moved in last night, it's delightful this morning!  66 degrees here in northern VA.  Might work on my deck plants some today.

Betsy


----------



## loonlover

Good morning.  A pleasant 61 going to 88.

Hope everyone has a great day.


----------



## crebel

It is a beautiful 58 degrees here this morning headed to mid-80s.

I wish everyone a safe and happy day.


----------



## Annalog

Good morning from southern Arizona where it will be hot, sunny, and windy; not good for the firefighters.

I wish everyone a safe and successful day.


----------



## 13500

Good morning.


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Good Morning

A delightful 60 degree sunrise in the desert.....headed to high 90s with high wind.

Have a great day !!


----------



## geoffthomas

Good Morning from Maryland.
Still doing proposal.
Living the dream (snicker).


----------



## drenee

Good morning.  The air is cool this morning.  I have the back door open.  And the sun is shining.  It's going to be a nice warm day.  
Have a great Thursday.
deb


----------



## Jeff

Good morning from deep in the heart of Texas. Hope everyone has a terrific day.


----------



## loonlover

Good morning all.  Looks like another nice day in store.

Taking the poodle to the groomer this morning.  The front yard needs to be mowed this evening as I will be working the next 6 days and we are expecting rain again Sunday and Monday.  Ah, well, it means I'll get some exercise later.

Hope everyone has a great start to the weekend.


----------



## Annalog

Good morning from southern Arizona where it will be hot, sunny, and windy with low humidity; a red flag Fire Weather Watch is in effect for Graham, Greenlee, Cochise, Santa Cruz and eastern Pima counties. I don't remember these this early in the year.

I wish everyone a safe and successful day.


----------



## drenee

Good morning, KB friends.
Sunny and mid 70s today.  
Hair appointment this afternoon.  I am very tempted to go gray.  It seems like my hair is growing faster and faster all the time.  
Happy Friday.
deb


----------



## geoffthomas

Good day all from Maryland.
I am still working the proposal.
Busy, busy, busy.


----------



## *DrDLN* (dr.s.dhillon)

Good morning everyone. It's nice sunny day but quite windy.


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Good Morning 

It is a delightful 60 degrees at sunrise here......will be working in Death Valley today where the forecast is for 104...

Have a great weekend !!


----------



## Leslie

Good morning and happy Saturday,

I missed a few days, it's been hectic around here. Today looks to be sunny and warm. Hannah comes home from college so no more peace and quiet for us!

L


----------



## loonlover

Good morning.  An expected high of 68 here today.

There will be 8 graduations in the next 6 days at the arena.  Today's is the University of Arkansas Med School's.  

Wishing everyone a great weekend.


----------



## Jeff

Hahaha, Leslie. It seems like only yesterday that you were lamenting Hannah leaving home.

Good morning, everyone. It's 70, deep in the heart of Texas.


----------



## Annalog

Good morning from hot and sunny southern Arizona.

Have a safe and wonderful Saturday.


----------



## crebel

Good morning.  Overnight temperature did not get below 75 here, so today is going to be a late spring scorcher.

Everyone have a safe and happy day.


----------



## spotsmom

Good morning from central Oregon!  Woke up to 33 degrees, may get up to 70 today which is my kind of weather.  Sitting here looking out over the pasture drinking a cup of Irish Breakfast courtesy of "the crazy lady from Ottumwa, Iowa".  Thanks,, crebel!


----------



## D/W

Good morning and a happy weekend to all!


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Good Morning

57 at sunrise here.......110 predicted for Death Valley

Hope most of you get a good view of this evening's solar eclipse.










Have a great SUNday !!


----------



## Jeff

Good morning from deep in the heart of Texas where it's currently 63 going to be 90+ later.


----------



## loonlover

Good morning.  See Jeff's post for the weather report.

A high school graduation this afternoon.  It is for a town northwest of LR, so at least there won't be much traffic headed my way when it is over.

Hope everyone has a great day.


----------



## Leslie

Good morning,

66 degrees and I am happily ensconced on the porch. Dempsey is sleeping in the sun, Monday is wandering around, restless as usual.

L


----------



## Annalog

Good morning from southern Arizona where it will be hot and sunny.

DH and I are planning on looking at pinhole images of the eclipse. I remember,  many decades ago, my mom putting  all her costume jewelry where sunlight would hit it when the drapes over the south-facing window were closed. We watched the diffracted images covering the walls. It kept us kids from trying to look at the sun directly. Years later, DH and I stood under a tree with our daughter and watched the images on the ground. We also had a pinhole viewer set up, but she preferred the multiple images instead.

Have a great day.


----------



## Leslie

Good morning from southern Maine where it is beautiful and sunny today.

L


----------



## Jeff

Good morning from Central Texas where it's currently a mild 61 and going to be a hot 91 later.


----------



## loonlover

Good morning.  Partly cloudy and 69 going to a high of only 79.  May have some precipitation later in the day.

Hope everyone's week gets off to a great start.


----------



## Andra

Happy Monday!
Jeff has already reported the weather for Central Texas 
Today started out pretty good since I got in the car and then the radio played one of my favorite songs.
We had a good day yesterday.  DH and I rode the motorcycles to the Andice General Store (about 30 miles from our house) to have a late lunch.  I actually went over 60 mph a few times!!  That was fun!!


----------



## Annalog

A hot and sunny Good Morning from southern Arizona!


----------



## 13500

Good Monday morning. 50 and cloudy--going to be 70 today after 88 and humid yesterday. Crazy Chicago weather!

Have a good day, everyone!


----------



## *DrDLN* (dr.s.dhillon)

Good morning from sunny N. California. But it's quite windy today. It's nice to stay inside.


----------



## geoffthomas

Good Morning from Maryland.
It is 66 with 73 possible.
But we DO expect more rain.


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Checking in late this morning......

              ~already working on the floor of Death Valley
              ~already over 100 !!

Hope this rest of you are enjoying cool breezes !!


----------



## Audrey Finch

Can't believe I'm saying this, but good night from a hot and humid Scotland


----------



## Leslie

Good morning,

Not as sunny this morning but still a pleasant 57 degrees. The outdoor shower is open for the season!

L


----------



## Jeff

Good morning, all. It's a coolish 64 in McGregor, Texas. Hope everyone has a great day.


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Good Morning

A nice 70 degrees this morning......last day working in Death Valley for a while......whew

Have a great day !


----------



## Annalog

Audrey Finch said:


> Can't believe I'm saying this, but good night from a hot and humid Scotland


Welcome! Your post brought back memories of the wonderful time I had on a business trip years ago to Scotland when it was the end of summer, hot and humid. 

Good morning from sunny, hot, and dry southern Arizona.


----------



## loonlover

Good morning.  A pleasantly cool temp of 55 this morning, going to 84.

Two graduations at the arena tonight - it will be a long evening.

Hope everyone has a great day.


----------



## geoffthomas

Good Morning from Maryland.
It is a grey day.
And there is work to be done.
Been at work since 7.


----------



## Leslie

Good morning!

Sort of cloudy right now but warm--64. Sun is predicted for later today. Have a great day everyone,

L


----------



## Jeff

Good morning, everyone. It's only 68 in the heart of Texas right now, but the temp will be pushing toward 100 later.


----------



## geoffthomas

Good Morning.
It is a pretty Wednesday.
Rained again early this am.
But it was dry enough last evening for the lawn to get mowed.
And it will be a nice sunny day today, probably will be Washington muggy though before the day is done.


----------



## NapCat (retired)

WHOOPS !! Got called in for another day in Death Valley
118 predicted.....













Hope the rest of you are enjoying cool breezes !!
Have a great day


----------



## loonlover

Good morning.  A pleasant 67 now but expecting a high of 90.

Second night for 2 graduations at the arena.  Last night's went fairly smoothly, no requests for security or the police inside the arena.  The only call for medical assistance was for an asthma attack.

Hope everyone has a great day.


----------



## crebel

Good morning.  A hot day expected here and quite breezy.  The farmers are asking for rain already, but I am enjoying no worries about our creek flooding.

Everyone have a safe and happy day.


----------



## Annalog

Not as hot here, Napcat, but I would not call the breezes cool.  Stay safe!

Good morning from sunny, hot, and windy southern Arizona. Currently in the 70s and nice. Benson is predicted to reach 90 F with winds 30 - 35 mph with gusts of 45 mph; wind advisory in effect 11 AM to 8 PM. Tucson 100 F with winds 25 - 30 mph with gusts to 40 mph and Fire Weather Warning in effect. Phoenix area 102 F, slightly slower winds and fire warning and watch in effect.

Hope you have a safe and wonderful Wednesday.


----------



## NS

Eggs Benedict and croissant with blueberry jam. Rain behind the window. Good morning from Florida.


----------



## spotsmom

42 and spitting rain. Talk of SNOW showers tonight!! Am off to the dentist while Hank monitors the sheetrock man.

Have a good one!


----------



## loonlover

Good morning.  It will be another hot day.

Up early as I'm working this morning's rehearsal for tonight's graduation.  At least there is only one graduation tonight and it is starting at 6PM.  Should mean I'll get off a little earlier tonight than has been the case the last two nights.  Plus looking forward to 4 days off before the last high school graduation of the year.

Hope everyone's Thursday is a great one!


----------



## Amy Corwin

Good morning!
It's bright and sunny here in NC and expected to be i the 80s.
We picked our first plums of the season and I'm looking forward to more


----------



## Jeff

Good morning from deep in the heart of Texas where the temperature is expected to reach 102 today.


----------



## Leslie

102 degrees? Ack! We're looking at a high of 66 and partly sunny. It's 57 right now.

L


----------



## Annalog

Good morning from southern Arizona where it is a bit cooler than yesterday but still sunny, hot, and windy.

Spotsmom, did you get snow?

Have a safe and terrific Thursday.


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Good Morning

Get to stay home today !! it is a wonderful 60 degrees headed to 85 and cooler this weekend.

Have a great day, All !


----------



## crebel

Good morning!  Sunny and breezy here with possible rain storms this afternoon.

SNOW at the end of May, Spotsmom?  Yuck!

Everyone have a safe and happy day.


----------



## geoffthomas

Good Morning.
It was overcast and rainy when I drove to work at 6:30.


----------



## 13500

OMG! It looks like I am first this morning, quite possibly for the first time.  

Good morning, KBers. It will be 78 and sunny in Chicagoland today. Hope you have a lovely Friday.


----------



## Jeff

It's a windy Friday, deep in the heart of Texas. Currently the temperature is 73 with an expected high of 99.


----------



## Annalog

Good morning from southern Arizona. It is windy and sunny but should only be in the 90s today.

Happy Friday!


----------



## geoffthomas

Good Morning from MD.
It will be a warm, muggy day.


----------



## loonlover

Good morning.  A high of 93 expected today. 

Lunch out with fellow retirees today - a good beginning to a long weekend.

Enjoy the day!


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Good Morning 

A cool and breezy morning in the desert....good day to work on some outdoor projects.

Happy Friday to All...


----------



## spotsmom

35 here in central Oregon where it is currently snowing. Shold be an interesting commute. Bet the Memorial Day campers are not happy.  Happy Friday!


----------



## crebel

Good morning.  It is warm and rather humid here today.  Yesterday's rain did not show up here, but I think torrents may be unleashed at some point today.

Everyone have a safe and happy day.


----------



## Jeff

Good morning and good Memorial Day weekend from deep in the heart of Texas. It's 75 here right now and shouldn't get much over 90.


----------



## Leslie

Good morning from the porch...we have a hot day in store for us here in Maine. A high of 85 is predicted. Have a great Saturday everyone!

L


----------



## crebel

Good morning.  It is sunny, breeze and only about 65 degrees right now.  The windows are open and I am enjoying my first mug of tea.  We'll see how long the windows get to stay open.  Mid-90's and yucky humidity are on the way.

Everyone have a safe and happy Saturday.


----------



## loonlover

Good morning.  It is 71, going to 97 with 87% humidity.  Looks like a good day to stay inside.

Hope everyone has a great day.


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Good Morning from a 50 degree desert.

Yesterday's "breezy" morning turned into hurricane force winds......










.....so lots to clean up today...dirt, dust and sand everywhere; inside & out...

Hope everyone is off to a great Memorial Day Weekend


----------



## spotsmom

Good morning! The two in of snow from yesterday morning has melted and it looks like it will be cool and partly sunny.

Have fun today!


----------



## Annalog

Good morning from southern Arizona. The wind seems to have blown the heat away; highs in the 80s are predicted for this weekend.

Have a safe and happy weekend.


----------



## Jeff

Good morning from deep in the heart of Texas.

All the hibiscus and roses are blooming today. Too pretty to go inside and work.


----------



## Leslie

Good morning,

A beautiful day is in store for us today...high of 71. Lovely!

L


----------



## loonlover

Good morning.  Another beautiful morning, but it will get hot before too long.  A high of 97 predicted.

Enjoy your Sunday!


----------



## crebel

Good morning.  I didn't roll out of bed until 8 a.m. today after being in chat until after 1 a.m.  I don't have a clue what our weather is supposed to be, but the sun is shining and I think it is going to be hot and humid again.

Everyone have a safe and happy day.


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Good Morning

The wind has finally stopped and the temperature is 49 headed for the 70's.
Perfect day for a picnic !!










Have a restful Sunday...


----------



## Annalog

Good morning from southern Arizona where the weather should be as nice as yesterday.

Hope your Sunday is safe and super.


----------



## Jeff

Good morning, all and happy Memorial Day.


----------



## loonlover

Good morning all.  Another hot day in store.

Everyone have a safe holiday.


----------



## Valmore Daniels

Good Morning!


----------



## Leslie

Good morning and happy Memorial Day!

The paper says "Cloudy with a chance of showers" but I see clear blue sky and a very pleasant 68 degrees. I think I'll believe my eyes, not the paper.

L


----------



## Annalog

Good morning from southern Arizona where the weather should be as nice as yesterday.

Happy Memorial Day!


----------



## spotsmom

The sun is peeking out from the clouds, and it's now in the high 30's, heading to the 60's.

Safe traveling, to all of you who are.


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Good Morning. It is a beautiful day in the desert.

Hope everyone enjoys the day,










but please remember its meaning...


----------



## loonlover

Good morning all.  It is currently 65 going to 95 with the chance of thunderstorms.

Hope everyone is ready to head back to work today.  I am headed to the arena to work rehearsal for the last high school graduation of the year but first will make a stop at the Farmer's Market.

Hope everyone has a great day!


----------



## Jeff

It's 72 in the heart of Texas. Good morning, everyone.


----------



## Leslie

Good morning,

We had a huge thunderstorm this morning and lost power for a little while. Now it's just wet.

L


----------



## Annalog

Good morning from southern Arizona. Forecast is sunny and hot with low 90s for Benson and high 90s for Tucson.

Hope your Tuesday is a safe and happy one.


----------



## geoffthomas

Good Morning from MD.
I am still working the proposal.
Worked full days Sat and Sun - just a couple hours yesterday.
Back full time today.
Was warm outside yesterday - spent 6+ hours in the sun doing what I do best - sweating.
Lots of digging in the dirt had to be done.

78 now, going to be around 90 again today.


----------



## Valmore Daniels

Good Morning


----------



## NS

Good morning from Florida! Sunny day and no wind here, I wish the same to you.


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Good Morning

Beautiful morning in the desert. 72 headed to the 80s.

Have a great day all.


----------



## Annalog

Good morning from southern Arizona. Forecast is sunny and hot with low 90s for Benson and mid 90s for Tucson.

Have a wonderful Wednesday.


----------



## Jeff

Good morning, everyone. The high today in the heart of Texas is expected to be 95.


----------



## drenee

Good morning from rainy Kure Beach, NC.  The weather was beautiful when we arrived yesterday and it will be beautiful again by the end of today.  
deb


----------



## Leslie

Good morning,

Another rainy day here in Maine....57 right now.

Have a great day everyone!

L


----------



## loonlover

Good morning all.  Another hot day here with a chance of thunderstorms.  

Hope everyone has a great Wednesday.


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Good Morning

60 at sunrise, headed to triple digits (read "Naptime") later










Have a great day !!


----------



## JimC1946

Aaaargh... 90 degrees in Atlanta already.


----------



## Annalog

Good morning from southern Arizona. Forecast is sunny and hot with 90s for Benson and 100+ for Tucson.

Have a safe and terrific Thursday.


----------



## Jeff

It's raining in the heart of Texas. Good morning, everyone.


----------



## Leslie

Good morning,

Sunny and beautiful in southern Maine. Have a great day everyone!

L


----------



## Valmore Daniels

Good Morning


----------



## loonlover

Good morning.  It is warm but highs in the 80s today.  Yesterday wasn't quite as hot due to a small thunderstorm that went through mid-morning.  Hopefully more rain falls due to today's 60% chance of precipitation.

Fresh blueberry muffins in the oven.  Feel free to partake of them.

Have a great Thursday.


----------



## 13500

Mmmmmm...I love blueberry muffins. What a great way to wake up! ^^

It is grey, chance of showers, and chilly in Chicagoland today. After hitting 95 on Monday, today we are at 54 as a high. Nothing like hitting three seasons in one week.  

Have a good day, everyone.


----------



## NapCat (retired)

loonlover said:


> Fresh blueberry muffins in the oven. Feel free to partake of them.



BLUEBERRY MUFFINS ! !! I am on my way............

























another hot day in the desert......but we do have cornbread muffins with honey butter at the Lighthouse Ranch this morning.....


----------



## drenee

A beautiful sunny morning in Kure Beach, NC.  My daughter, the bride to be, and her groom to be arrived late last night.  Lots of wedding talk over our breakfast this morning.  Rehersal this evening and then a dinner/dance cruise for the rehersal dinner.  
I can't believe she will be married in a couple days.  
deb


----------



## morantis

hello all, it is 89 degrees deep in florida, and while that may seem appealing to some others, it is near impossible to move around outside, lol


----------



## JimC1946

drenee said:


> A beautiful sunny morning in Kure Beach, NC. My daughter, the bride to be, and her groom to be arrived late last night. Lots of wedding talk over our breakfast this morning. Rehersal this evening and then a dinner/dance cruise for the rehersal dinner.
> I can't believe she will be married in a couple days.
> deb


Best wishes for the bride and groom!


----------



## Jeff

drenee said:


> I can't believe she will be married in a couple days.
> deb


We want pictures, please - either here or on FB.


----------



## drenee

I am Deb Vandergrift Arthur on FB. I have been posting pics of our trip so far.  We came down a couple of days early.  
I will friend anyone who wants to see what I have so far.  
deb


----------



## drenee

Good morning, KB friends.  Currently 78 and sunny at Kure Beach, NC.  High of 85 expected.  
Going to spend a little time on the beach today.  Not too much because I burn even with sunscreen. Today is a relaxing, hangin out kind of day.  
I passed on to my daughter your all's well wishes.  
Happy Friday. 
deb


----------



## geoffthomas

Good Morning from Maryland.
65 now, going up to 82.
It looks like we are going to get some severe "storms" this afternoon, followed by thundershowers.
This has been an "active" weather year thus far.

Have a wonderful day.
And let me add my best wishes, Deb.


----------



## Jeff

Good morning, everyone. It's currently only 61 in the heart of Texas but it will be over 90 soon enough.


----------



## loonlover

Good morning.  A pleasant spring morning going to a high of 85 today.

Adding my best wishes also, Deb.

Hope everyone has a great Friday.


----------



## Valmore Daniels

Good morning


----------



## Annalog

Good morning from southern Arizona. Forecast is sunny and hot with high 90s for Benson and 104+ for Tucson. The forecast says "clear skies" but, with the smoke from fires in New Mexico blowing this way since yesterday, the air is not clear.

Deb, more best wishes and happiness from me to your daughter and her lucky groom.

Have a safe and fabulous Friday.


----------



## D/W

A good morning to all!


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Good Morning;

Forecast is for 106 here and 122 in Death Valley......but 'da 'ol NapCat has a plan !!










Have a great day !


----------



## spotsmom

About 70 here at noon going up to 80 before things cool down for the weekend!

Have a great rest of the day!!


----------



## loonlover

Good morning.  It is a cool 59 this morning going to 88.  Skies will be partly cloudy.

The next to last graduation for this year is this morning.  An early call time but maybe that will mean I will be home by 1PM.

Hope everyone has a great weekend.


----------



## drenee

Good morning.  It's 74,heading toward 80 on the wedding day.  
I am currently making her favorite breakfast - biscuits and gravy.  She said she wanted to eat light and biscuits and gravy would be perfect. LOL. Hair and makeup appointments early afternoon and the ceremony is at 6:30 at the aquarium.  
Have a great Saturday, KB friends 
deb


----------



## Jeff

Good morning, everyone. It's 72 going to be 99, in the heart of Texas.

Don't overdo it, Deb. I'll be waiting for those FB pics.


----------



## NapCat (retired)

73 head for 105 here and 122 in Death Valley....where I will be spending my Birthday among friends !!!
(I expect piles of virtual catnip when I return home tonight....giggle)

Have a great day !!


----------



## geoffthomas

Happy Birthday NapCat.
Good Morning to everyone.
After evening storms yesterday, it looks to be a nice day today.


----------



## Annalog

Good morning from southern Arizona. Forecast is sunny and hot with high 90s for Benson and 102 for Tucson. Clouds are supposed to appear later today. I'll be spending most of this weekend helping my mom at her house.

Happy birthday, NapCat!

Have a safe and wonderful weekend.


----------



## lucasfernan

A good morning from a rarely seen sunny bogotá!


----------



## Valmore Daniels

Good Morning


----------



## geoffthomas

Good Morning from MD.
It is going to be nice today.
50 now with 79 possible.
And possible isolated thunderstorms.
Off to church - have a blessed day.


----------



## Jeff

Good morning from McGregor, Texas. It's 72 going toward the mid 90s. Have a great day.


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Good Morning

77 this morning.....going to be a nippy 117 in the Valley today.

Thanks for all the Birthday wishes.....

Have a great day.


----------



## loonlover

Good morning.  The forecast is for a high of 99 today.  

Hope everyone has a great day!


----------



## Annalog

Good morning from southern Arizona. The forecast is the same as yesterday, hot and partly cloudy with Benson a couple degrees below 100 F and Tucson a couple degrees above. 

Have a great day.


----------



## *DrDLN* (dr.s.dhillon)

Good morning everyone from N. California. It's nice summer day.


----------



## spotsmom

51 right now going up to the high 60's with raining coming in tonight.

Have a great Sunday!


----------



## Susan in VA

A bright sunny spring morning in the low 60s here in Northern Virginia, headed for the mid-70s...  and a cheery good morning to all you nice people.  I've missed being here.

Happy belated birthdays to Betsy and Napcat, sorry I missed 'em!


----------



## Leslie

Good morning,

50 degrees and rainy this morning. We have another week of rain in store for us. 

L


----------



## Amy Corwin

Good morning!
It's a lovely, cool 68 degrees today! Perfect.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Susan in VA said:


> A bright sunny spring morning in the low 60s here in Northern Virginia, headed for the mid-70s... and a cheery good morning to all you nice people. I've missed being here.
> 
> Happy belated birthdays to Betsy and Napcat, sorry I missed 'em!


Thanks, Susan! Glad you're feeling better!

Beautiful morning here in northern VA....errands to do today.

Betsy


----------



## Valmore Daniels

Good morning


----------



## loonlover

Good morning.  76 going to 91 with a 30% chance of thunderstorms.  Current radar shows the rain staying to the north of us.  Sure was hoping we would get some.

Laundry started.  Otherwise, no specific plans for which chores might be done.

Welcome back, Susan.

Hope everyone has a great start to the week.


----------



## Annalog

Betsy, more belated birthday wishes! I missed your birthday on the last day May. Hope it was a great one!

Good morning from southern Arizona where it is sunny and hot. Today's tasks are to think about what I want to do next and to work seriously on different versions of my resume, one focusing on software engineering, one focusing on creative endeavors, and a more general one. 

Have a wonderful week!


----------



## Jeff

Good morning, everyone. It's just another day. Glad to see you here, Susan.


----------



## crebel

Good morning!  Sunny, hot and dry here in SE Iowa.

It was great to hear from Susan this morning!

Everyone have a safe and happy week.


----------



## JimC1946

Good morning from rainy Atlanta.


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Good Morning (...a bit late....)

Hot and windy this morning, but I do not have to work in Death Valley this week (so far)

Not much planned.....looks like I am coming up on "First Nap".....giggle.


----------



## spotsmom

Going to be in the 50's today with rain.  1-3" of snow forecast for tonight over 3500'!  Oh boy!  It's Spring!!


----------



## Susan in VA

^^^_Snow_ ?  Yikes.

A pleasant 70-something spring day ahead here. Slowly getting back to work and catching up on all the things that didn't get done for a month. Thinking I might have to give up the idea of a vegetable garden this year.

Thanks for the welcomes  -- it's good to be back, though I don't think I'll _ever_ catch up on all the threads!


----------



## Jeff

Good morning, Susan and everyone else. It's 73, in the heart of Texas, with rain in the forecast.


----------



## Leslie

Hello everyone,

51 degrees and more rain is predicted for us. We're breaking records with all this rain.

Sorry I missed your birthday, Betsy, and good to have you back, Susan.

L


----------



## Amy Corwin

It's a lovely 63 degrees and I'm actually hoping we get some rain (we've had droughts here lately so any rain is good rain.)


----------



## Annalog

Good morning from southern Arizona where it is still hot and sunny with no snow or rain in sight. 

Hope your Tuesday is terrific.


----------



## loonlover

Good morning.  70 degrees and sunny.  Over an inch of rain fell during a short thunderstorm yesterday afternoon.  The terror Sonny (small dog) was experiencing due to the thunder carried over to the standard poodle, while the dachshund acted as if nothing was happening.

Hope everyone has a great Tuesday.


----------



## lucasfernan

Good morning all!

15 degrees here in Bogotá, looks like a promising sunny day!


----------



## Valmore Daniels

Good morning


----------



## Andra

Good Morning!
I finally got my act together this morning so I could post...  Jeff has reported on the weather and it's the same here in Austin.
I have just updated the firmware on my K4.  I have to agree that I don't care for the change in location of the wireless on/off - I keep mine off most of the time to save battery since this one just doesn't last as long as my older ones.  I think I need a new strategy.
Happy belated birthdays to Betsy and NapCat and Congratulations on your daughter's wedding Deb!


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Good Morning










66 in the desert this morning.....only going to be in the 80s today. Great for gardening.

Hope everyone has a wonderful day.


----------



## *DrDLN* (dr.s.dhillon)

Good morning from N. California. It is nice sunny day after yesterday's unusual rain. Temperature in bay area is always nice and slightly cool.


----------



## crebel

Oops, I didn't make it here in time to say good morning, so Good Afternoon!

Everyone have a safe and happy rest of the day!


----------



## Annalog

crebel said:


> Oops, I didn't make it here in time to say good morning, so Good Afternoon!
> 
> Everyone have a safe and happy rest of the day!


It is still morning in Arizona, Chris!


----------



## geoffthomas

Good day all.


----------



## geoffthomas

Good Wednesday Morning from Derwood, MD.
Actually I am in Oakton, VA at our proposal center.
Hopefully for the last day.
Nice day this morning.


----------



## Amy Corwin

Good morning from NC!
It's a brisk 57 degrees and slightly overcast and I'm LOVING the cooler weather! Great for gardening....


----------



## Jeff

Good morning from Central Texas where it will be 100 today.
Good luck with the proposal, Geoff.


----------



## Leslie

Good morning,

52 right now. While it is not pouring rain (and I actually see some blue sky) more showers are predicted for today.

Have a great Wednesday everyone!

L


----------



## 13500

Good morning.

It is a beautiful day in Chicagoland. Will be in the high 70s. 

Have a lovely day.


----------



## Annalog

Good morning from southern Arizona where it will be another hot and sunny day. I take my car in for long overdue servicing  today, followed by lunch with a friend and then an appointment to clear my stuff out of my old cubicle. I am ready to move on. 

Have a safe and wonderful Wednesday!


----------



## loonlover

Good morning all.  A pleasant morning with a high of 88 forecast.  If it is anything like yesterday, it will be another beautiful day.

Enjoy your Wednesday!


----------



## Susan in VA

Good morning!  Another beautiful spring day in the mid-70s forecast here.  Time to deal with the three-foot weeds....


----------



## crebel

Good morning (I made it with hours to spare today)!  Lovely dry weather continues here, but a few rain showers would be nice for the farmers.

Everyone have a safe and happy day.  Susan, don't overdo working on the weeds - we don't want a relapse!


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Good Morning

Another nice cool desert morning....will be in the 80s this afternoon.

Good day to enjoy my 3 foot "Native Grasses" garden










Have a great day


----------



## Leslie

Good morning,

Sunny and pleasant this morning...off to the outdoor shower!

L


----------



## Annalog

Good morning from southern Arizona where it will be another hot and sunny day.

Have a safe and terrific Thursday!


----------



## Amy Corwin

Good morning!
Another lovely morning here in NC - the hummingbirds are visiting the feeders like crazy and we had a gorgeous sunrise.

Best wises to everyone!


----------



## Jeff

Good morning, everyone. It's cool and wet in the heart of Texas. 68 now; 88 later.


----------



## loonlover

Good morning.  A high of 86 expected.  

Have a great Thursday.


----------



## Valmore Daniels

Good morning


----------



## Susan in VA

NapCat said:


> Good day to enjoy my 3 foot "Native Grasses" garden


Oh, I like that attitude. Maybe I should just tell the neighbors that I'm cultivating native Virginia plants... their resemblance to weeds is pure coincidence.... 

Good morning, all!


----------



## crebel

Good morning.  The outdoor thermometer says it is already pushing 90 degrees here.  It's going to be toasty today.

Everyone have a safe and happy day.


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Good Morning !

66 now headed for the 90s

Have a great day !


----------



## Andra

Good Morning!
Jeff, send the rain this way please!!
I hope you are all having a great week.


----------



## Jeff

I already sent some rain to Maria Schneider, Andra. It should pass over you in about an hour. Don't forget you umbrella.


----------



## geoffthomas

Good day all.
I am back at my normal job.
Spent most of May on "the proposal".
As such things always are - enjoyable change at first, lot of stress, then finally satisfaction as it takes final form.
But done for me.

Now to try to find out what happened in my life while I was gone.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Susan in VA said:


> Oh, I like that attitude. Maybe I should just tell the neighbors that I'm cultivating native Virginia plants... their resemblance to weeds is pure coincidence....
> 
> Good morning, all!


Works for me!

A beautiful cool morning here in northern VA! 55 degrees. When hubby gets up, maybe we'll take a walk!

Betsy


----------



## Jeff

Good morning, everyone. It's 70 in the heart of Texas. I'm waiting for my great-grandchildren to come and fill up my day.


----------



## Annalog

Good morning from hot and sunny southern Arizona.

Hope your Friday is fabulous!


----------



## loonlover

Good morning all.  A pleasant 59 degrees when I woke up.  Going to a high of 88.

Bread rising in the kitchen - all is good.

Hope you have a fantastic Friday!


----------



## Valmore Daniels

Good morning


----------



## Susan in VA

<yawning and stretching>

G'morning. Overslept, rushed through getting ready to take DD to school, then remembered that we're going to someone else's graduation this morning and so she won't be going in until lunchtime. What's more, the graduation doesn't start until ten, so we could have slept another hour.  

Wishing everyone else a more organized day.


----------



## 13500

LOL, Susan^^

Good morning from a sunny and soon-to-be hot day in Chicagoland. 

I am heading to my 25-year college reunion. Should be lots of fun!

Have a great weekend, everyone!


----------



## Leslie

Good morning,

Cool and cloudy here this morning. Thunderstorms in the afternoon.

Have a great Friday everyone!

L


----------



## Leslie

Karen Wojcik Berner said:


> I am heading to my 25-year college reunion. Should be lots of fun!


I went to my 35th reunion (college) last weekend. It was fun, seeing lots of old friends that I hadn't seen for 10 years.

L


----------



## Andra

TGIF!!
Susan, my morning was pretty disorganized as well.  I think I made 5 trips back in the house to pick up things I forgot before I actually pulled out of the driveway.  Oh well, at least I remembered before I got half-way to work!
Today at work I am filling in at the Help Desk because they are short-handed.  I hope it's a slow day.
This evening DH and I are going to see the Intergalactic Nemesis.  They call it a live-action graphic novel.  We saw a preview last weekend and it was a lot of fun.  It's kind of like an old-fashioned radio show, but they also show images up on a screen to help the story move along.
After that we are driving to my parents' house so we can help with a reunion on Saturday.  It's gonna be a long day 
Jeff, we got a little rain - thanks!


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

To contribute to the disorganization discussion, hubby and I just realized we can't find the cell phone and he's been waiting (hoping) for a call for a couple of days.....(shows how often we actually use the cell phone...)

Betsy


----------



## crebel

Good morning.  I am enjoying a cup of tea while sitting with my laptop in our 3-season room.  72 degrees, sunny, light breeze, birds are singing, my migraine of last night is gone, and my GS will be here to play with G-ma in another hour - all is right with my world!

Susan, you sound totally organized to me - you were ready ahead of schedule!

Everyone have a safe and happy day.


----------



## geoffthomas

Good Morning from Maryland.
It will be mildly warm today going from 72 now to mid 80s.
Hope you all enjoy yourselves today.


----------



## NapCat (retired)

80 degrees in the desert and headed for 100 today

I hope everyone is ready for a relaxing weekend.


----------



## Jeff

Good morning from deep in the heart of Texas. It's currently 66 and going toward 90. Have a good one.


----------



## crebel

Good morning.  The Iowa weather report is the same as the Texas weather report so I will repeat Jeff's sentiments as well and tell everyone to have a good one!


----------



## Leslie

I am out on the porch and it's gorgeous. 60 degrees right now with a high of 80 predicted. Lance and Jocelyn get married one year from today--let's hope the weather is just like this next year!

L


----------



## lucasfernan

Good morning all! May the sky hold together and keep that rain away from me!


----------



## Annalog

Jeff said:


> Good morning from deep in the heart of Texas. It's currently 66 and going toward 90. Have a good one.





crebel said:


> Good morning. The Iowa weather report is the same as the Texas weather report so I will repeat Jeff's sentiments as well and tell everyone to have a good one!


Good morning from southern Arizona. The Benson, Arizona weather report is the same as the Texas weather report and the Iowa weather report. (Tucson is 10 degrees warmer. ) I will also repeat the sentiments:

Have a good one!


----------



## joanhallhovey

What a nice idea for a thread~ so good morning from New Brunswick, Canada.  It's raining here but hopefully we'll get some sunshine soon. Working on the new suspense novel,
after just returning from a yard sale.  Nothing interesting!     Have a super day!


----------



## loonlover

Good morning all.  Weather not much different here except for the possibility of thunderstorms for the next 5 days.  Did we skip June and go directly to July?

I'll add to the sentiment - everyone have a great day.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Good morning from sunny and warm northern VA!

Heading a bit south today to meet friends for lunch and sell one of our beloved cars (not to the friends).    This will bring us down to four cars.    Probably enough for the two of us.  

Betsy


----------



## crebel

joanhallhovey said:


> What a nice idea for a thread~ so good morning from New Brunswick, Canada. It's raining here but hopefully we'll get some sunshine soon. Working on the new suspense novel,
> after just returning from a yard sale. Nothing interesting!   Have a super day!


Welcome to the Good Morning thread, Joan! This is a great thread just to touch base with folks every day (and keep up on weather reports from around the world). Nice to have you join us.


----------



## geoffthomas

Good Morning from Maryland.
It is 69 with 89 expected later.
I will again spend the day sweating in my yard/gardens.
Lots to do - a month dedicated to proposals left much gardening not done.
Must catch up.


Enjoy the day.


----------



## spotsmom

Good morning from Central Oregon where it's nearly 40 (no snow this morning, thank goodness) and it should climb up to around 60.  Sun is out, and the young goslings (we have 3 families growing up in our flooded pasture) now have their face patches and black necks.

Have a lovely weekend.


----------



## Valmore Daniels

Good morning


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Good Morning (and Welcome Joan !)

77 in the desert this morning, headed for the high 90s.

Have a great weekend all.


----------



## *DrDLN* (dr.s.dhillon)

Good morning from N. California. What a lovely day as usual. Windy...


----------



## Jeff

Good morning, everyone. It's 72 in McGregor, Texas and will be 99 before the sun sets. Have a restful Sunday.


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Good Morning !

It is a wonderful 59 degrees in the desert this morning......I am working in Death Valley today where a nippy 107 is predicted.

Hope everyone has a restful Sunday.....


----------



## Leslie

Another beautiful day...63 right now and a high of 80 predicted.

Have a great Sunday everyone!

L


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Good morning!  Pleasant here in northern VA this morning but supposed to get in the 90s again today!  Going out for breakfast with my sister-in-law and a couple of her friends who are in town for the Girl Scout centennial celebration.  My SIL has been involved in scouting for 60 years!  Woot!

Stay cool, NapCat!  I love Death Valley, but that's in March when I've been there.... 

Betsy


----------



## loonlover

Good morning all.  Cloudy, 73 going to 91, but they have taken the chance of thunderstorms out of the forecast for today.

Hope everyone has a great Sunday.


----------



## geoffthomas

Good Morning from Derwood.
It is a great Sunday am.


----------



## Susan in VA

Good morning!  Beautiful day here.  Got to spend a couple of hours being a pool slug yesterday, hoping for more of the same today.


----------



## Annalog

Good morning from southern Arizona. Still sunny and hot with 90 F in Benson and 100 F in Tucson and Gilbert. I am driving to Gilbert today to visit with DD and the granddaughters. I'll be there until early Tuesday afternoon when I need to head home in order to vote in a special election. (Wish I had remembered to fill out an absentee ballot!)

Welcome Joan!

Hope your Sunday is perfect!


----------



## crebel

Good Morning!  I slept in today, but sausage, bacon and fresh bread are now ready, along with coffee, tea, and juice - come on over...

Temperature is 78 now, expected to climb into the 90s with late afternoon/evening storms predicted.

Everyone have a safe and happy day.


----------



## lucasfernan

Morning all from a sleepy Sunday. I think it's time to head back to bed. Ciao!


----------



## Valmore Daniels

Good morning


----------



## *DrDLN* (dr.s.dhillon)

Good morning everyone. It's going to be sunny and warm which is good in bay area. Mostly it's windy and cool.


----------



## D/W

Good morning to all!


----------



## Jeff

Good morning from deep in the heart of Texas where it's currently 77 and will soon be 102.


----------



## Leslie

Good morning,

Another beautiful day in store for us...mid 60s right now with a high of 77. Perfect! Too back I'll be inside working.  

L


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Good morning from northern VA!

Humid but not too hot yet!  Hubby back from an early run, I've got to pull fabric for a small quilt...I think it's going to be an indoor day.

Hope everyone in the southeast is high and dry, some bad weather down there yesterday!

Y'all have a great day!

Betsy


----------



## Amy Corwin

We've got rain here in North Carolina, but we need it so I can't complain!

Hope everyone has a great start to the week.


----------



## loonlover

Good morning.  I'll not complain about our expected high of 95 after seeing Jeff's report.  We do have a 40% chance of thunderstorms - would not mind some rain.

Hope everyone's week gets off to a great start.


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Good Morning

A beautiful 55 in the desert the morning.....heading into Death Valley for work....predicted high: a nippy 108

Have a great day !


----------



## Valmore Daniels

Good morning


----------



## Andra

Happy Monday!
It's humid and 80 degrees right now.  The weather app says the high could reach 101 today.
I hope everyone has a fantastic week!


----------



## crebel

Good Morning.  It is supposed to be about 10 degrees cooler today (in the 80s instead of 90s) after last night's minor rain.  We had an awesome thunder & lightening show around 2 a.m., but only got about a tenth of an inch of rain.

Everyone have a safe and happy day.


----------



## Annalog

Good morning from southern central Arizona where it is hot and sunny. 102 F predicted for Gilbert.

Have a wonderful day!


----------



## geoffthomas

Good Morning from Maryland.
It is 82 going up to 88 or so.
Have a fabulous Monday.


----------



## Leslie

Good morning,

Another nice day...and it's election day. Off to vote!

L


----------



## Jeff

Good morning, all. Looks like we might get some rain in the heart of Texas.


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Good Morning

A beautiful 66 here this morning....but I am off to Death Valley....predicted high.....119 !!!








gasp...



Have a great (and cool) day !!


----------



## loonlover

Good morning.  It is 69 and drizzly going to 91 later.  It looks like about an inch of rain fell during the nighttime thunderstorms.  We have the potential for more storms today.

The last graduation for the season was last night.  Nice to have them over for another 11 months.

Hope everyone has a great day.


----------



## 13500

Good morning from Chicagoland. Blue sky, sun and in the '70s today.


----------



## crebel

Good Morning.  It is cooler here this morning, only 58 degrees!  The recent humidity is gone and we are expecting highs in the 70s which is pretty close to perfect as far as I am concerned.

Everyone have a safe and happy day.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Very humid here in northern VA this morning...but it's supposed to be cooler..

Off to vote this morning!  Virginia primaries.

Stay cool, NapCat!

Betsy


----------



## geoffthomas

Good Tuesday to you all.
I had to go talk to a man about a job earlier.
Always fun to find out what things others might want you to do.


----------



## Susan in VA

Good morning!  Headed for the low 80s today.  Yesterday I picked up two flats of annuals at a local stand (closing for the season yesterday, everything 70% off!) so I'm going to plant those this morning before it gets too hot and humid.  Have a great Wednesday, everyone!


----------



## Jeff

Good morning, everyone. Looks like another rainy day in store for Central Texas. Everyone stay safe.


----------



## Valmore Daniels

Good morning


----------



## crebel

Good Morning. Today's weather pretty much a copy of yesterday, maybe slightly warmer.

Everyone have a safe and happy day.


----------



## loonlover

Good morning.  A high of 90 predicted with chance of thunderstorms.

Haircuts on the agenda - means we eat lunch out afterward.  I never complain about that.

Hope all have a safe and pleasant day.


----------



## Annalog

Hope you didn't get too hot yesterday, NapCat!

Back in southern Arizona where Benson  will be in the low 90s and Tucson is supposed to reach 103.

Hope everyone has a safe and wonderful Wednesday!


----------



## geoffthomas

Good Morning from Derwood, MD on a fine Wednesday.
It rained hard yesterday pm.  And it should not rain today.
68 this am but going up to 80s.

I just love today.


----------



## Leslie

After a few nice days, the rain is back. I really wanted to stay curled up in bed this morning but alas, work called...

Have a great Wednesday everyone!

L


----------



## *DrDLN* (dr.s.dhillon)

Good morning from Sunny N. California. Still cool to swim as usual but not bad.


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Good Morning All

Already 90 in the desert and headed to...... 
Oh who cares !?










I am declaring a "Pajama Day"....gonna get my Kindle and go back to bed !! giggle


----------



## Leslie

Sunny with a high of 70 predicted here in southern Maine. Enjoy the day, everyone!

L


----------



## Jeff

It should be sunny in Central Texas too. Good morning, everyone.


----------



## Annalog

Good morning from southern Arizona where today should be hot and sunny.

Have a safe and terrific Thursday.


----------



## crebel

Good morning.  Expecting warm and possibly stormy today.

Everyone stay safe and happy.


----------



## loonlover

Good morning.  Scattered clouds and hot later.  A very pleasant 65 at the moment.

Hope everyone has a great day.


----------



## lucasfernan

Good morning a todos from a cloudy Bogotá, just getting some gardening done before the sky breaks open.


----------



## geoffthomas

Good Morning once again from Derwood, MD.
It is 73 here at noon and we expect a high of 79 or so.
partly cloudy - but not bad.


----------



## NapCat (retired)

*Good Morning !

Hot and breezy today in the desert.....another "lazy day" on queue*.


----------



## Annalog

Good morning from southern Arizona where today should again be hot and sunny.

Have a safe and fantastic Friday.


----------



## Susan in VA

Good morning!  Another beautifully sunny day in Northern Virginia.  Enjoy your Friday!


----------



## Leslie

Good morning,

A beautiful morning here in southern Maine. 62 degrees and the birds are singing. Life is good!

L


----------



## loonlover

Good morning.  72 now but will be in the 90s later.

Have a great start to your weekend.


----------



## Valmore Daniels

Good morning


----------



## Jeff

Cloudy and gloomy, in the heart of Texas. Good morning, everyone.


----------



## Andra

Happy Friday and Good Morning!
There was a little bit of wet stuff falling from the sky when I was driving to work.  But it wasn't really enough to count.


----------



## 13500

'Morning. It's going to be a hot and humid one here in Chicagoland. 94- 

Hope you have a good day,
Karen


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Good Morning

It is 75 in the desert this morning, headed to 100 later.

I have a friend coming over for tea and gossip this afternoon......always fun !!










Have a safe Friday, everyone.


----------



## lucasfernan

Good morning from a gorgeous Friday here in Bogotá, shortly off to chase up money from across the city (getting paid is like drawing blood from a stone) then to teach a class and celebrate end of semester with the boy!


----------



## geoffthomas

Good Morning.
I like today.
As Susan says it is nice - 72 now with 82 possible.

Go out and enjoy it.......go on.......go now.......what are you waiting for?........just do it.


----------



## Susan in VA

geoffthomas said:


> Go out and enjoy it.......go on.......go now.......what are you waiting for?........just do it.


So, Geoff, did _you_ leave work a little early and get out to enjoy the sunshine?


----------



## Leslie

Good morning,

I am up early on Saturday morning. 55 degrees right now...a little cool for the porch but I am sure it will warm up. Lots of blue sky!

L


----------



## Annalog

Good morning from southern Arizona where today should again be hot and sunny. Appointment to donate at the Red Cross this morning. 

Have a safe and satisfying Saturday.


----------



## Jeff

It's 73 in the heart of Texas. Good morning, everyone.


----------



## geoffthomas

63 now in Derwood, going up to 79?


----------



## loonlover

Good morning.  73 going to 91 with chance of isolated thunderstorms.

II will be working tonight so guess I'll be finding some way to entertain myself - reading perhaps?

Hope everyone has a great Saturday.


----------



## Amy Corwin

Good Morning!
It's a lovely 63 degrees today and I'm looking forward to doing some gardening.


----------



## Susan in VA

Good morning!  Another beautiful spring day, and we're on our way to a kids' birthday party.  Should be fun; they're holding it at a rec center with a climbing wall.


----------



## Valmore Daniels

Good morning


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Good Morning !

'gonna be another hot day in the desert......surprise !??

Hope everyone is having a great weekend.


----------



## spotsmom

A late morning hello from Central Oregon where it should be perfect at around 80 degrees!!  Going to a cowboy wedding complete with horses!!

Have a great weekend everyone!


----------



## Annalog

Annalog said:


> Good morning from southern Arizona where today should again be hot and sunny. Appointment to donate at the Red Cross this morning.
> 
> Have a safe and satisfying Saturday.


Should not have posted without checking forecast. Chance of thundershowers has resulted in rain. Yay!


----------



## *DrDLN* (dr.s.dhillon)

Late good morning from N. California. Finally the hot summer day.


----------



## Jeff

Good morning and happy Father's Day to those to whom it may apply.


----------



## Leslie

Happy Father's Day to all the KBs fathers. Sunny and beautiful here in southern Maine this morning...a day to enjoy the porch.

L


----------



## NapCat (retired)




----------



## Susan in VA

Good morning!  Sunny and beautiful again, not too hot, a perfect day for gardening.  But first I have to make the traditional Father's Day Key Lime Pie.    Enjoy the day, everyone!


----------



## loonlover

Good morning.  Happy Father's Day to all the fathers on KB.


----------



## Annalog

Happy Father's Day!

Good morning from southern Arizona. It will be hot and sunny in Tucson and there is a chance of more thundershowers in Benson. 

Have a safe and super Sunday.


----------



## Valmore Daniels

Good morning


----------



## Leslie

Good morning from southern Maine, where it is 55 and cloudy, but supposed to turn sunny and pleasant, according to the paper.

After a weekend of seltzer-making, grilling on the new grill, and seeing the Dartmouth Aires, it's time to get back to normal...LOL.

L


----------



## Annalog

Good morning from southen  Arizona.

It is going to be a hot and sunny week. Benson is predicted to reach 95 F today, Tucson 104 F, and Gilbert 111 F.  DH is in Gilbert where there are Heat Warnings and Watches in effect for most of the week. Glad we don't live in central Arizona.

Be safe, keep cool, and enjoy the week!


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Good morning All

84 in the desert.....I will be in Death Valley again today.....was 119 yesterday....should be the same today, only with wind !

Have a great Monday


----------



## Jeff

Good morning. It'll only be 95 in the heart of Texas. Stay cool, NapCat.


----------



## Valmore Daniels

Good morning


----------



## loonlover

Good morning, all.  I won't complain about our 93.

Managed to sleep until 8 this morning.  Bread baking next on the agenda.

Hope everyone's week gets off to a great start.


----------



## 13500

Oy! NapCat, I do not know how you deal with those temps.

It is going to be 97 and humid in Chicagoland. I will stay in unless absolutely necessary. Ugh.


----------



## geoffthomas

Good Morning.
63 now. Gonna be 77. Rain.


----------



## drenee

Good afternoon.  I actually have a few minutes at an actual computer and I thought I'd try to check in before I leave the office.

Things have been so crazy.  Wedding was wonderful.  If you go to Steffiesphotography.com, click on gallery and then Zach and Sarah you can see a few of the pictures.  
On the way home from the wedding the transmission went out on our vehicle.  We were stuck in Winston-Salem.  We had to be towed to Modern Chevrolet.  What wonderful people.  They were extremely nice and really took care of us.  

A rain shower went through about an hour ago.  It looks like the sun is trying to peek out now.  
Have a great Monday, KB friends.
deb


----------



## loonlover

Good morning.  Pleasant at 71 degrees with 81% humidity.  Hope the humidity goes down some before the high of 91 arrives.

I woke up early, then the dogs wanted out.  By that time there is no point in going back to bed.  No excuse not to head to Farmer's Market in a little while.

Hope everyone has a great day.


----------



## tsilver

Good morning everyone!


----------



## Jeff

Good morning and happy Juneteenth. It's 73 in the heart of Texas and humid.


----------



## Annalog

Good morning from southern Arizona where it is still hot and sunny. Headed to see the dentist soon for regular visit.

Have a safe and terrific Tuesday.


----------



## Valmore Daniels

Good morning


----------



## Leslie

Good morning,

Cloudy this morning...it's supposed to get HOT tomorrow. We'll see...

L


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Good Morning from the Lighthouse Ranch, where the temperature in my bedroom is 68.....ahhhhh










Forecast is for continued 68 in my bedroom !! purrrrrrrrrrr

Have a great day !


----------



## drenee

Good morning.  I had a beautiful drive to work this morning.  The sun is shining and hopefully I can get some work done in my office and head out before too late this afternoon.  
Have a wonderful day, KB friends.
deb


----------



## geoffthomas

God Day  from Derwood.
81 at this time - high expecte - 90.


----------



## Amy Corwin

Good Morning!
It's a lovely 70 here right now, but like the folks in Derwood, we're expecting a high around 90 ( , well the cool weather was nice while it lasted).


----------



## loonlover

Good morning.  Another hot one here also.

Hope everyone has a great day.


----------



## Valmore Daniels

Good Morning


----------



## Leslie

Good morning,

We are expecting a scorcher here in southern Maine -- high of 93. It's already up to 77.

L


----------



## geoffthomas

Good morning again from Derwood.
It is already 81 and 104 is expected.
Code Orange day and all that - so if in the Wash, D.C. area today/tomorrow - be careful.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Good Morning!

91 in the shade on my deck!  Going down into the cool studio to work...

Congratulations to Susan on her new Fire!    She must be playing with it...  

Betsy


----------



## geoffthomas

Oh yeah - I forgot to wish all a happy summer solstice (in the Northern hemisphere).


----------



## Susan in VA

Thanks, Betsy, and good morning, everyone!

In fact I was up until about 3 AM exploring it and playing three simultaneous games of WWF.  Good thing I was able to sleep in today.

Heading for an indoor waterpark today with DD and some of her friends -- the only thing to do with them in these temperatures. And you _know_ I want to be playing with the new toy while I'm there, but there will be other moms and I guess I'll have to be <gasp> sociable...


----------



## Edward C. Patterson

Hot, hot, hot. Morning all. If it gets any hotter, I'll need to hire me a Justin Beiber-type with a big feathery fan. 

Edward C. Patterson


----------



## Annalog

Good morning from southern Arizona. It is another hot and sunny day. The sun will shine on all four sides of our house today. 

Happy solstice to all! Enjoy either the longest or shortest day of the year!


----------



## NapCat (retired)

geoffthomas said:


> Good morning again from Derwood.
> It is already 81 and 104 is expected.


Congratulations Derwood.....same temperature and forecast as my desert valley !!....except my humidity is 6%

Keep Kool All !!


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Good morning!  It was hot, hot, hot yesterday!  Stayed up too late playing WWF with Susan...


Going out to breakfast this morning, yay!

Everyone stay cool!

Betsy


----------



## Jeff

Good morning, all. It's 70, in the heart of Texas and should stay below 100 all day. Stay cool.


----------



## Elmore Hammes

Good morning, all. To repeat most other weather reports, it is hot.

Early temps near 70 in central Indiana, heading up to the low 90's. There's a rumor a drop or two of rain may fall, but I have my doubts. Drought conditions have resulted in no-burn notices being issued in a third of the counties in Indiana.

Have a great day!

Elmore


----------



## Leslie

Good morning,

We broke records yesterday with the temperature--93--and are slated to do the same thing today. Have a great day everyone!

L


----------



## Amy Corwin

Good morning! It's 70 degrees and destined to shoot up to the nineties. I'm hoping for rain sometime later this week since the farmer had to replant his soybeans since the first planting never came up, so he'll need some rain and luck for this batch.

Here's hoping!


----------



## loonlover

Good morning.  For weather see above posts.

Hope everyone has a great day.


----------



## Valmore Daniels

Good morning


----------



## Annalog

Good morning from southern Arizona where it continues to be hot and sunny. Fire in the nearby Rincon mountains. Rain is predicted for the weekend.

Be safe and have a wonderful day.


----------



## geoffthomas

Good Morning from the warm Mid-Atlantic.
It will be another warm one today - 88 now with 97 predicted.
Wooooeeee!


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Good Morning All










Forecast is for a breezy "cooling trend".....sigh


----------



## *DrDLN* (dr.s.dhillon)

Good morning from N. California. Temperature in 70s. Hang on East coast. I understand the humid heat because I moved from there.


----------



## drenee

Good afternoon.  Just missed the morning.  
Another hot day today.  Not as bad as yesterday from what I heard on the radio this morning.
deb


----------



## M.V. Kallai

Good Morning from Boulder, CO. It looks like another 70 degree day full of sunshine. Will be writing outdoors today most definitely!


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Good morning!

79 degrees already this morning in northern VA.  Yuck. Oh, well, the studio is in the basement and is cooler than the rest of the house.

Everyone have a great day!

Betsy


----------



## Susan in VA

Good morning!  Currently 79, headed for 93, and I'm up early to take advantage of an hour's peace and quiet...  DD (age 9) hosted her first sleepover last night and the amount of late-night silliness and giggling was unbelievable.


----------



## loonlover

Good morning.  It is 69 going to 91.  I've been staying working inside this week, but will have to eventually mow the back yard.  

Grocery shopping this morning.

Hope everyone has a great Friday!


----------



## Jeff

Good morning, everyone. It's 66 with an expected high of 97, deep in the heart of Texas. 

Enjoy the giggling and silliness while it lasts, Susan. In a few short years, aliens will exchange your sweet little girl for a sullen and moody teenager. They don't return her until you've accumulated the requisite amount of gray hairs.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Susan? Is that really you? *checks clock* 



Susan in VA said:


> Good morning! Currently 79, headed for 93, and I'm up early to take advantage of an hour's peace and quiet... DD (age 9) hosted her first sleepover last night and the amount of late-night silliness and giggling was unbelievable.


Ahhhh, I remember sleepovers. What fun!

Betsy


----------



## geoffthomas

Good Morning from MD.
Weather the same as Susan's.
But then Susan, Ann, Betsy and I share pretty much the same area.
And I too remember sleepovers, both with the boys and then later with our daughter.  But we were lucky, we did not have hardly any of the sullen teenage daughter thing.


----------



## Andra

Happy Friday!
I've had a decent week - a spa day on Juneteenth (holiday for state workers), a hair cut, Robyn live in concert last night, tickets for Brave tonight and a performance of One Man Lord of the Rings on Saturday.
Somewhere over the weekend I need some sleep!
Weather here much like Jeff's.
Have a wonderful day.


----------



## Susan in VA

Jeff said:


> Enjoy the giggling and silliness while it lasts, Susan. In a few short years, aliens will exchange your sweet little girl for a sullen and moody teenager. They don't return her until you've accumulated the requisite amount of gray hairs.


Oh, that should be easy, then. I already have those.


----------



## Leslie

Good morning,

Sunny and warm--mid 80s--which is a relief from the past two days. Enjoy your Fridays, everyone!

L


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Good Morning !

A breezy 80 degrees this morning, headed to a nippy 98 later.....

Tonight I am attending a very special concert.....A 1930's Theater Organ in Scotty's Castle, Death Valley.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

NapCat said:


> Good Morning !
> 
> A breezy 80 degrees this morning, headed to a nippy 98 later.....
> 
> Tonight I am attending a very special concert.....A 1930's Theater Organ in Scotty's Castle, Death Valley.


We've been to Scotty's Castle. My husband the train buff was fascinated by the record breaking train run Scotty chartered:
<Link to webpage about it. 
LA to Chicago, 2265 miles in 44 hours and 54 minutes.

Good morning! A chilly (by comparison) 68 degrees here in northern VA. Nice morning. Unfortunately, I've had to cancel my breakfast with my quilting partner-in-crime because of road closings. She'd have to cross the great bottleneck (also known as the Wilson Bridge) and it's going to be all screwed up.  Oh, well, I guess I'll declutter the spare bedroom instead. 

Everyone have a great day! Embrace the unexpected!

Betsy


----------



## Susan in VA

Good morning! Last night's rain cleared the air, and it looks like a beautiful day today. Time for some gardening this morning, and maybe I'll just be a pool slug this afternoon. I'll pretend I don't see the laundry pile.



Betsy the Quilter said:


> Embrace the unexpected!


Sounds like a fortune cookie. 

Enjoy your weekend!


----------



## Jeff

Good morning, everyone. Nothing worth reporting here.


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Good Morning

80 and windy in the desert this morning.....should be upper 90s in Death Valley today.

Hope everyone is having a great weekend.


----------



## loonlover

Good morning.  Another hot day in store.

An international Taekwondo association has its headquarters in Little Rock.  Each June they have a week of major competition with a demonstration/awards ceremony on Saturday night.  The first year I worked it, I learned more about the sport than I ever expected to know.  Now I sit behind the scenes, reading, answering a few calls, mostly just having a quiet evening in a small office at the arena.  

Hope everyone has as easy a day as I anticipate.


----------



## Leslie

Unsettled weather right now, with thunderstorms predicted off and on all day...

L


----------



## Valmore Daniels

Good morning


----------



## Annalog

Good day from southern Arizona! Already 100 F and sunny in Benson, thunderstorms predicted for later today.

Hope your day is wonderful!


----------



## balaspa

Well, it's 3 in the afternoon here in Chicago as I type this, but if you are just waking up or it's just morning where you are - Good morning!


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Good Morning!  A beautiful morning here in northern Virginia!!!  Going to brave the traffic to go to Old Town Alexandria for breakfast with family and do some sight seeing.  Keep your fingers crossed!  Darn bridge construction.  

Everyone have a great day.

Betsy


----------



## Jeff

Good morning from the heart of Texas. It's going to top 100 today and every day this week. To those of you in the northern hemisphere, stay cool.


----------



## Leslie

Good morning,

Absolutely gorgeous here this morning--68 right now and not a cloud in the sky. We're off to NH to visit mom--nice day for a drive.

L


----------



## Annalog

Good morning from southern Arizona. Sunny and headed to high 90s and possible thundershowers. I would not be surprised is if there is no rain and 100+. Headed to Gilbert later today where it will be 104 today and 113 later in the week.

Stay safe and have a wonderful Sunday.


----------



## loonlover

Good morning.  It is a pleasant 7o degrees at the moment, but will be approaching 100 later.

Last night was an easy night at the arena and II did not have to work yesterday, but still have a lazy day planned.

Hope everyone has a safe and wonderful Sunday.


----------



## NS

Good morning from rainy Florida!


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Forecast for Furnace Creek, Death Valley, CA Sunday Jun 24










Sunny...Breezy. Highs 86 to 89 in the mountains...110 to 115 at Furnace Creek. South wind 10 to 15 mph increasing to 15 to 25 mph with gusts to around 35 mph in the afternoon.

Hi Ho...Hi Ho....its off to work I go !


----------



## Susan in VA

Good morning! Today holds a little gardening, a little work, and a nap. 



Betsy the Quilter said:


> Going to brave the traffic to go to Old Town Alexandria


Good luck.... I went up 395 yesterday and _everybody_ was going that way through DC instead of around. And many of them were apparently clueless, so traffic moved at about 10 mph from the 95/395 interchange all the way to King St. Bring your patience.


----------



## Valmore Daniels

Good morning


----------



## spotsmom

45 at present in the high desert of Oregon.  Up into the 60's today.  We've had some rain which has been wonderful.

Have a good Sunday!


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Susan--Fortunately, from our house, we could go up the GW Parkway, it was okay


Sent from my iPod touch using Tapatalk


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Good morniing!

68 degrees and pleasant right now in northern VA, supposed to get warm and humid later.  Delivering my challenge quilt today to my guild, so a few things to do on that.  Nice to be quilting again!

A lot of sightseeing yesterday in Old Town Alexandria, including George Washington's church Christ Church in Alexandria, where we had probably the funniest docent we've ever had on one of these tours.  We were hanging on her every word.  I've rarely laughed that much in a church.  

Hoping our members on the gulf coast in Florida are safe, sound and dry...  Sounds like Debby hit hard...

Betsy


----------



## loonlover

Good morning all.  It is 68 going to 102.  Yesterday's temps climbed to over 100 in LR and NLR, but temps at our house are usually just a little cooler than what the city records.

Those in the path of the tropical storm stay safe; everyone, make it the best day you can.


----------



## Jeff

Good morning, everyone. It's 70 right now and should reach 104 this afternoon.


----------



## Valmore Daniels

Morning


----------



## geoffthomas

So I was too tired to post here over the weekend.
Sorry.
Good Morning to all from beautiful downtown Derwood, MD.
(Yeah you guessed it - there is no downtown Derwood)
It was warm but good outdoor working weather this weekend, so that is what I did - 7 hours each day - but things are coming around.

Weather.com says it is 75 and predicts a high of only 79 because there will be intermittent, scattered thundershowers.  Which means we may get a lot of rain and stuff or none at all.

Enjoy your day.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

geoffthomas said:


> Weather.com says it is 75 and predicts a high of only 79 because there will be intermittent, scattered thundershowers. Which means we may get a lot of rain and stuff or none at all.


Exactly. Washington, DC got that microburst last week that knocked down trees and all we got was a sprinkle.


Betsy


----------



## Annalog

Good morning from Arizona where it is sunny and hot with intermittent clouds. Predicted high temperatures and percent chance of rain: Benson 94F/30%, Tucson 97F/20%, Gilbert 106F/10%.

Stay safe and have a great Monday.


----------



## Andra

Happy Monday!
I spent the weekend being happy on muscle relaxers and pain meds.  Today I am a little better and made it to work.  I'm not sure how much I'll get done since there is some residual loopiness...
It was already uncomfortably warm when I left the house this morning.  I don't even want to check the forecast.


----------



## Leslie

Good morning,

Thunderstorms in the forecast for those of us in southern Maine...

L


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Good Morning !

Very windy in the desert the morning....headed to a cool 95.
Have a great day.


----------



## Susan in VA

Good morning! It's headed for the low 80s here today, though right now it's not even 60 yet. Such a change from a week ago when the nighttime low stayed around 78 for days.



Andra said:


> there is some residual loopiness...


I love this expression.  I may need to borrow it sometime.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

*knocks on screen*

"Susan, is that you?"

*checks watch*


It is indeed a glorious morning in northern Virginia!  Met some quilting buddies last night for dinner (Mexican, yum!) and we ate outside--and almost got blown away by the front coming in!

Everyone have a great day!

Betsy


----------



## Susan in VA

Betsy the Quilter said:


> "Susan, is that you?"
> *checks watch*


Yeah, all school year I have to drag myself out of bed at seven to get the Kiddo to school. Then during summer vacation I'm up and wide awake before six. Go figure.


----------



## Leslie

Good morning from southern Maine, where it is 63 degrees and cloudy with thunderstorms predicted later this morning.

Happy Tuesday everyone!

L


----------



## loonlover

Good morning.  The high today will only be in the upper 90s.  A record of 105 was set yesterday.  I think I should have gotten the back yard mowed last week.

Hope everyone has a great day.  Stay cool.


----------



## Jeff

Good morning, everyone. The forecast for today has been revised from an expected 106 to 108. Think I'll stay in.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

The weather repoorts for all of Texas are for HOT, HOT, HOT!  Everyone, stay cool!

Betsy


----------



## Elmore Hammes

Good morning to everyone... It's been a cooler start to the day in central Indiana at 52 degrees, with a mild respite from the heat wave as it is only expected to get to the low 80's today. It is only a one-day break, however, as forecast moving forward is for 90's approaching 100 by Friday. 

I will be staying cool this morning in the air conditioned lobby of the Indy Subaru dealer as the check engine light on my vehicle has altered my Tuesday plans. Hope to get some writing done, although I doubt it will cover the repair bill unless I accidentally write a best seller!


----------



## Valmore Daniels

Good Morning


----------



## Andra

Good Morning!
The thermometer in my car read 108 yesterday when I left work at 4:00pm.
This morning it's already 84 and as Jeff said, we are headed to triple digits again.  It seems like our normal summer weather has arrived.


----------



## Annalog

Good morning from Arizona where it is sunny and hot with intermittent clouds. Predicted high temperatures and percent chance of rain: Benson 93F/40%, Tucson 100F/20%, Gilbert 108F/20%.

Stay safe and have a great Tuesday.


----------



## spotsmom

Good morning from Bend, Oregon where it is 43 and overcast. May get into the mid 60's today before a "warming trend" into the 70's.

Have a good Tuesday.


----------



## geoffthomas

Good Morning from the Mid-Atlantic.
It is 66 now but 79 is indeed expected.
May be a nice day.
Was gorgeous yesterday.


----------



## D/W

Good morning to all!


----------



## NapCat (retired)

A breezy 73 in the desert this morning.....should be mid 90s this afternoon......brrrrrrrr

I am having lunch guests today.....coffee and cheesecake are at the ready !!








Have a Great Day !!


----------



## *DrDLN* (dr.s.dhillon)

Good morning from Sunny N. California. Temp in 70s...


----------



## Leslie

Good morning from southern Maine where once again they are predicting thunderstorms. The temperature is 61 with a high of 71 in the forecast.

L


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Gorgeous morning here in northern VA!

The kitchen people are coming to inspect what will be needed to install our cabinets and redo any electrics that are needed.  Should be here any minute.  One step closer to a new kitchen.  *keeps fingers crossed.*

Betsy


----------



## loonlover

Good morning.  It is a very pleasant 66 degrees this morning and the predicted high is only going to be 97.  Better enjoy - back in triple digits again tomorrow.

Lady Antebellum concert at the arena tonight.  Expect to be somewhat busy, but maybe will have time to get a little reading in also.

Hope everyone has a great Wednesday.


----------



## Jeff

Good morning, everyone. It may not be quite as hot today in the heart of Texas. Stay cool.


----------



## geoffthomas

Good Morning from Derwood.
It is 69 with 84 expected - yet one more beautiful day.
But we are promised mid to high 90s tomorrow.


----------



## Annalog

Good morning from Arizona where it is sunny and hot with intermittent clouds. Predicted high temperatures and percent chance of rain: Benson 95F/20%, Tucson 104F/20%, Gilbert 111F/0%. Driving back from dinner last night, my daughter was happy to see rain clouds in the distance. A couple minutes later she was disappointed and hoped instead that we would reach her house before the haboob (specific type of dust storm). We made it to her house and the dust storm got close but then collapsed.

Stay safe and have a great Wednesday.


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Good Morning

73 and calm in the desert.....triple digits with gusty winds coming...

Have a Great Day


----------



## 13500

Good morning. Stay cool, everyone. The heatwave is moving east...


----------



## lucasfernan

Good morning from a fresh, sunny, brilliant Bogotá, days like these really remind me of why I'm here! Time to get out and on the bike!


----------



## Andra

Good Morning! 
We did get to at least 110 yesterday afternoon - I think I was half-way home before the A/C really started blowing cooler air...
Temperatures like this do NOT bode well for August and September when we are typically hotter.


----------



## *DrDLN* (dr.s.dhillon)

Another nice morning to all the members. I hope these fires and floods get under control soon. Wish all the best to those who are affected.


----------



## spotsmom

38 this morning, heading up to the low 70's.  But it appears the rain has left us!

Stay cool and dry.


----------



## Elmore Hammes

Good morning. Already 74 degrees in central Indiana, heading up to record high of 102. Two-thirds of Indiana counties are under a no-burn notice due to the continuing dry conditions, with many restricting fireworks use during the upcoming 4th of July celebrations. My cats appreciate the fireworks ban, and the air-conditioning will keep them from overheating as well!

Have a great day.


----------



## Tip10

G'morning from St Louis -- should be setting all time records for the warmest day ever in June in St Louis -- forecast is somewhere in the vicinity of 106-108 depending upon who you listen to.
Not looking forward to it.

Hope y'all have a great day and stay cool!


----------



## Jeff

103 today, in the heart of Texas. Good morning, all.


----------



## Valmore Daniels

Good morning


----------



## Annalog

Good morning from southern Arizona. Hot, sunny, and waiting for monsoon. Heading home later today and btinging the grandkids (if not stopped by a haboob).

Have a safe and terrific Thursday!


----------



## loonlover

Good morning.  Our high is only going to be 102.

Stay safe and cool out there.


----------



## Amy Corwin

Good morning! Another beautiful start to the day here in NC.
Wishing everyone a productive and satisfying day


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Good Morning!

75 degrees here in northern Virginia, heading up to the 90s today and hotter tomorrow.  

Worrying about my friends in Woodland Park who had to evacuate their home because of the Waldo Canyon fire in Colorado.  When last they checked, the fire was within a half mile of their home.  Thinking of them and of all the people who have already lost their homes there.  

The quilt in my avatar was based on a photograph taken at their home.  It's their deck, obviously NOT during fire season.

Betsy


----------



## Leslie

Good morning,

Worrisome news about your friends, Betsy. Keep us posted.

Beautiful day here in southern Maine -- 70 degrees and lots of blue sky. I got to drive to work with the top down!

Have a great day everyone!

L


----------



## geoffthomas

Good Morning.
It is 79 now with 97 predicted.
The end of the "perfect" weather.


----------



## 13500

Good morning. 100 in Chicagoland today.

Betsy, I know how you feel. A friend of mine and her family have been evacuated in Colorado as well.

I hope for the best for them all.


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Good Morning !

Beautiful Day in the desert....

Have a great day.


----------



## pulsemyne

Good morning from a humid Swansea city in Wales. Well I say good morning its actually nearly 4 in the afternoon.


----------



## Leslie

Good morning,

Rain in the forecast for us...happy Friday everyone!

L


----------



## Jeff

Good morning, everyone. The weather here is unremarkable.

Due to a power outage at the data center, all my dynamic web sites are down this morning. Bah.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Jeff...

Hey, Good Morning!

Going to be hot here.  It's already 78 degrees, heading towards 100 and humid.  Gotta water the plants this morning, and then we're going to huddle inside.  The plan is to start unpacking the kitchen cabinets in preparation for the new kitchen installation mid July.    Also, I'll probably do some sewing downstairs in the relatively cool sewing room.

Everyone stay cool!  Prayers for the people in the fire zone.

Betsy


----------



## Edward C. Patterson

Woke up to thunder, lights flashing and bad lightning. I thought I was reading 50 shades of gray. We're heading for the upper 80's today.

Edward C. Patterson


----------



## loonlover

Good morning. Agree with Jeff - weather unremarkable at this point.

I'll be packing today as we'll be leaving in the morning for a short trip to Kansas.

Hope everyone has a great Friday.


----------



## Tip10

Good Morning -- headed back to another day with highs in the vicinity of 108-110 in St Louis -- shattered records yesterday and expected to do the same today.  Weatherman on the news this morning said in his entire lengthy career its the first time he's ever posted a 7 day forecast with all 7 days projected highs in triple digits.

But no matter to me -- leaving for the coast of Carolina tomorrow morning!


----------



## 13500

More heat in Chicagoland today, although not as bad as yesterday. When I walked out, my glasses fogged up! Feels like Florida. Will be in the 90s.

Hope everyone has a good day.


----------



## Valmore Daniels

Good morning


----------



## geoffthomas

Good Morning.
It is 84 now with 97 predicted again.
This too shall pass.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Edward C. Patterson said:


> Woke up to thunder, lights flashing and bad lightning. I thought I was reading 50 shades of gray. We're heading for the upper 80's today.
> 
> Edward C. Patterson


----------



## Randirogue

Good morning from the Big Apple.

And what a good morning it be!  I've only been up for a little over an hour rather than having been up for 6six hours already.  AND I won't have to be up that early for over a WEEK! 

That's right, the studio is dark for 4th of July week! I get actual sleep for a solid week!  Woot!


----------



## Annalog

Good morning from southern Arizona. Forecast is sunny with partly cloudy in the afternoon. High in Benson 103 F and in Tucson 108 F. Headed home this morning as I stayed at my mom's house after dropping the GDs at their dad's house. Looking forward to being at home with DH. 

Have a safe and wonderful Friday.


----------



## Randirogue

DreamWeaver said:


> Good morning to all!


Every time I see a post from you, a certain song pops into my head. Tee hee.


----------



## Andra

TGIF!!!
It's still hot in Texas.


----------



## lucasfernan

Well, good morning from a muggy, overcast Bogotá. Waiting on a new fridge and bed frame.


----------



## NapCat (retired)

It has been a long, hot week for nearly everyone; so..........


----------



## *Sandy Harper*

Good morning everyone. Happy 4th July.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Good morning!  Hellacious thunderstorm last night in e Wahington, DC Metro area...  Our power went out about 10:45 pm last night...and is still out.  And today is going to be a hot one. 

Betsy


----------



## Leslie

Good morning and happy last day of June! Beautiful morning on the porch--71 and not a cloud in the sky.

Have a great Saturday everyone!

L


----------



## Vet

I would love 70 degrees! Our lights went out several times last night. The lightening was horrible. I'm in Maryland.


----------



## crebel

Good Morning.  I am enjoying a little bit of time on the screened-in veranda while it is only 75 degrees before things start heating up to another triple digit day.  We only had small thunderstorms last night and I hope all you Kindleboarders in the D.C./Virginia/Maryland/Pennsylvania areas with the ugly storms last night are safe and without damage.  Power out/no AC would be horrible (fingers crossed, Betsy, that your outage doesn't last too much longer!). We are still cleaning up trees and limbs from the storm two weeks ago before our Canada trip last week.  What nasty heat to come home to!

Happy Canada Day to all our Canadian friends and everyone have a safe and happy weekend!


----------



## loonlover

Good morning.  

Hope they get your power back on shortly, Betsy.

We're headed to Kansas this morning for a couple of days.

Everyone stay safe and have a great weekend.


----------



## Jeff

Good morning from the heart of Texas. It's 73 here at the moment but will be back to our customary 100 degrees before long. 

Hope your power comes back on soon, Betsy. Guess we won't be hearing from Susan until it does.


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Good Morning

A delightful 69 in the desert this morning.....I am off to Death Valley today.....where we are expecting a chilly 110-115.










Have a great weekend all !


----------



## Annalog

Good morning from southern Arizona. Fourth of July fireworks have been cancelled in Benson due to fire hazard. Only 97 F predicted here but we often reach higher than predicted at our house. 104 in Tucson and 111 in Gilbert.

Hope electricity comes back soon for those without it.

Stay safe and hope your last day of June is a good one.


----------



## crebel

Annalog said:


> Stay safe and hope your last day of June is a good one.


Oops! I had it in my mind that today was July 1st. I'll repeat the Happy Canada Day greetings tomorrow...


----------



## Valmore Daniels

Good morning


----------



## Randirogue

Good morning, all!  I slept in way too late today... past noon!  Oops.  I better get down and dirty into my to-do list before the day burns away completely.


----------



## telracs

Randirogue said:


> Every time I see a post from you, a certain song pops into my head. Tee hee.


I actually had that song on a 45.....


----------



## Randirogue

telracs said:


> I actually had that song on a 45.....


What's a 45?

(tee hee. Poke!)



Spoiler



I have poor impulse control this morning. ~_~ooo


----------



## telracs

Randirogue said:


> What's a 45?
> 
> (tee hee. Poke!)
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> I have poor impulse control this morning. ~_~ooo


i knew SOMEONE would ask that question.....


----------



## geoffthomas

Good Evening.
Like Betsy, we lost power around 10:45 last night.
Along with over 1million other homes in the Wash, D.C. area.
Just got power back 10 minutes ago.
Did have the top (40 feet) of a black locust come down.
Will put up some pics tomorrow.  Had to "chain saw" it to clear out a fence this morning.
Hot and no Air Conditioning to retreat to.

Every day is a gift.


----------



## Jeff

Glad you're okay. 

Have Ann and Susan checked in?


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Good morning all!

Our power came back at 4:41 am EDT.  

Ann didn't lose power but all her communications were down; she PM'd me using her phone that she wouldn't be on much, so maybe today.

Susan lives in an area that got hit pretty hard--a couple of people had trees fall on them.  I'm going to call her today if she doesn't post.  Phone service wasn't good yesterday.

Betsy


----------



## Vegas_Asian

91 degrees and it feels amazing. Stop its 3 am. Its supposed to go to 105 today. ...I know I am stuck at drive thru

Sent from my Desire HD using Tapatalk 2


----------



## crebel

Good morning.  Glad to hear from folks in the storm areas and hope clean-up isn't too horrible and electricity is restored soon.  I still haven't been able to get in touch with friends I am supposed to be staying with next week.

Has anyone heard from Deb?  Our news sounded like the entire state of West Virginia was hard-hit and without power.  Praying and thinking good thoughts for all of you.

Our weather is more of the same, triple digits and high humidity  

Since it is July 01 today, Happy Canada Day to all our Canadian friends!


----------



## Leslie

Good morning,

71 right now with a high of 85 predicted. Off to see Legally Blonde (the musical) today. Fun!

L


----------



## Jeff

Good morning, all.

Thanks for the update, Betsy.


----------



## geoffthomas

Good Morning again.
Going to hit 97 today, but at least I now have AC.
Hope we hear from/about Susan and Deb today.


----------



## loonlover

Good morning all.  We're in Kansas - weather no different than at home.

I've been down for what was a pretty good hotel breakfast, and am allowing II to sleep a little later than he did yesterday.  

Thinking of all those in the storm-hit areas.  Hope all are safe and power is restored quickly.


----------



## Annalog

Happy Canada day! Good morning fron southern Arizona. Typical pre-monsoon weather: hot and sunny until afternoon when it is hot and partly cloudy. 100+ F.

Hope everyone is safe!


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Good Morning All
Usual hot and sunny here......










I really feel for those of you in the heat and no A/C.
Hope the power is on soon.....


----------



## Amy Corwin

Good morning!
After a brutally hot weekend, we have a lovely 72 degrees today. I'll take that even if it does rain!


----------



## Leslie

Good morning, good morning and happy birthday to me!

Beautiful cool morning...67 and the birds are singing. Too bad I have to work! 

L


----------



## Jeff

Good morning, all. Happy birthday, Leslie.

I'm glad to see that Ann's back on line. Anybody hear from Susan?


----------



## crebel

Good morning and Happy Birthday to Leslie!

Our weather is a repeat of everyone else, too hot and humid with potential thunderstorms.  Still waiting for a check-in from Susan and Deb and praying all is well or soon will be.

Everyone have a safe and happy day.


----------



## Jeff

crebel said:


> Still waiting for a check-in from Susan and Deb and praying all is well or soon will be.


Deb's been posting to Facebook and she was here yesterday morning.


----------



## crebel

Thanks, Jeff.  I missed her here yesterday!


----------



## Andra

Good Morning.
We haven't had the storms that the east coast did, but we did get a little rain yesterday.
We saw some old friends this weekend - took them to play mini-golf and I accidentally got a hole in one.  It was a weird shot and I have no idea how it happened, but it was fun!
At the moment our fireworks celebrations are still on.  We'll see how it goes on Wednesday.


----------



## Elmore Hammes

Good morning. 72 heading to 95 today in central Indiana. After almost 55 hours without power, I finally got it back late last night. Still using Panera for internet until that is restored at my house. Thankfully no injuries to myself or my cats occurred from Friday's storm and tree damage. Feels great to have AC again! Have a wonderful Monday.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

on a train to NY
Good morning!

Everyone have a great day!

Betsy

Sent from my iPod touch using Tapatalk


----------



## Valmore Daniels

Good morning


----------



## loonlover

Good morning.  Heading home later this morning where the predicted high will be 93.  Sounds better than the forecast of 100 here in Wichita.

Happy Birthday, Leslie.

Stay safe and have a great Monday.


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Good Morning All

...and Happy Birthday to Leslie !!










No one should have to work on their birthday.......


----------



## geoffthomas

Good Morning from Derwood.
Happy Birthday Leslie.....put a big HB in the birthday thread.

Out electricity went out again with last night's storm, but came back a few hours later.
And I spent most of yesterday out clearing debris anyway....got a chance to use the chipper/shredder and chainsaw for over 6 hours.

Happy Happy..Joy Joy.


----------



## Leslie

Thanks for the birthday wishes, everyone, and thanks for the BIG NOTE in the birthday thread, Geoff!

L


----------



## Annalog

Happy Birthday, Leslie!

A late good morning from southern Arizona. It is currently 90 F headed to 104 F in Benson and 106 F in Tucson. Humidity is up to 30% and 30% chance of rain this afternoon. DH is in Gilbert with daughter and the grandkids. It is already 101 F there and headed to 111 F. No chance of rain for them. 

Have a safe and happy day!


----------



## 13500

Happy Birthday, Leslie, and Happy Monday to the rest of us. Have a good one!

(I know it is 1:38 p.m. CST. Better late than never, right?)


----------



## That Weird Guy....

Us in Washington State are missing all the fun. No power outages, and today it is cloudy and 68.


----------



## Leslie

T.J. The Diva (but not really...) said:


> Us in Washington State are missing all the fun. No power outages, and today it is cloudy and 68.


Be careful what you wish for. The front paper of the paper is reporting that it may take a week to get all the power restored in the mid-Atlantic.

Meanwhile, here in Maine it's 68 degrees and absolutely GORGEOUS this morning. I have to work but it may be a short day!

L


----------



## crebel

Good Morning!  We are officially in a continuous heat advisory from 7 a.m. this morning until 7 a.m. Saturday morning.  At least we have power and airconditioning.  I am sure the 80 degrees that the air conditioning is able to maintain is a billion times better than no a/c at all.

Plans are still on to leave for the DC/VA area tomorrow morning, it could be like jumping from the frying pan into the fire...

Everyone have a safe and happy day.


----------



## Jeff

Good morning, everyone. It's 75 here - headed for 97.


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Good Morning!

Gotcha' beat Chris.....we are in continuous heat advisory from May through September !  Ha !
Should be a nippy 108 in Death Valley today.

Keep Kool All......


----------



## loonlover

Good morning.  76 going to 99 with 70 of 75 counties in the state under a burn ban.

It was nice to sleep in my own bed again last night.  We had an easy trip home yesterday and did enjoy our visit over the weekend with II's mother.

Hope everyone has a great pre-4th of July and truly hope all those still without power stay safe and it comes back on very quickly.


----------



## 13500

Heat advisory and 99 today in Chicagoland. Stay cool, everyone.


----------



## Valmore Daniels

Good morning


----------



## crebel

NapCat said:


> Good Morning!
> 
> Gotcha' beat Chris.....we are in continuous heat advisory from May through September ! Ha !
> Should be a nippy 108 in Death Valley today.
> 
> Keep Kool All......


"nippy 108" - Ha! But it's a dry heat, right? I'm sure that's what makes it nippy . Our actual temperature is "only" supposed to reach 102, but the darn 80% humidity is going to give us a heat index of 113 -


----------



## geoffthomas

Good Morning all.
It is 83 with 93 expected and the humidity is coming back.
Well Chris you will have missed the worst of the power outages but in time for high heat and high humidity.

Please be careful out there.


----------



## kmgiven

We did the 113 thing last week and today we're "only" supposed to get up to a heat index of 105. Yay?


----------



## Andra

Good Morning!
We went to the midnight premiere of The Amazing Spiderman and I think I'm getting too old for that.  I am really dragging this morning 
Stay cool everyone.


----------



## Annalog

Good morning from southern Arizona. A few clouds this morning so monsoon is getting closer.

Have a safe and wonderful day.


----------



## spotsmom

Good morning from Central Oregon where it's currently 54 and going up to the high 60's today.  yikes, Chris that's H-O-T!!!  It's good prep for your trip to DC.

Have a great day everyone and keep cool.


----------



## Jeff

Good morning, everyone.

Happy Independence Day to my countrymen.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Good Morning and Happy 4th from the Big Apple!

Drizzly this morning...hope it clears up for the fireworks tonight! Though we're going to Amateur Night at the Apollo, so I suppose it doesn't matter.

Went to see _Memphis_ last night. Absolutely "fantastical" to use a word from the show. One of the best things I've seen in ages, and I've seen a lot of things I liked quite a bit. 

Everyone have a safe 4th of July!

Betsy


----------



## geoffthomas

Good Morning all.
Betsy - enjoy.
Jeff - what a delightful gift it was for our founding fathers to give to us.  And thank you for the reminder on this great day.
Happy Independence all.


----------



## NapCat (retired)

crebel said:


> "...But it's a dry heat..."


So is a pizza oven !!! ha !


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Enjoy the Day, Be Safe
Remember those who protect our Independence


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Jeff said:


> Good morning, everyone.
> 
> Happy Independence Day to my countrymen.


Thank You for the great post, Jeff !!


----------



## loonlover

Good morning.  Happy Independence Day.

Hope everyone has a safe and enjoyable holiday.


----------



## Valmore Daniels

Good Morning


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Jeff said:


> Good morning, everyone.
> 
> Happy Independence Day to my countrymen.


I don't like the font they used, it's too hard to read, and I can't read the authors' names in the thumbnail. 

Betsy


----------



## Jeff

Betsy the Quilter said:


> I don't like the font they used, it's too hard to read, and I can't read the authors' names in the thumbnail.
> 
> Betsy


You asked for it:

CONGRESS, July 4, 1776.

The unanimous Declaration of the thirteen united States of America,

When in the Course of human events, it becomes necessary for one people to dissolve the political bands which have connected them with another, and to assume among the powers of the earth, the separate and equal station to which the Laws of Nature and of Nature's God entitle them, a decent respect to the opinions of mankind requires that they should declare the causes which impel them to the separation.

We hold these truths to be self-evident, that all men are created equal, that they are endowed by their Creator with certain unalienable Rights, that among these are Life, Liberty and the pursuit of Happiness.-That to secure these rights, Governments are instituted among Men, deriving their just powers from the consent of the governed, -That whenever any Form of Government becomes destructive of these ends, it is the Right of the People to alter or to abolish it, and to institute new Government, laying its foundation on such principles and organizing its powers in such form, as to them shall seem most likely to effect their Safety and Happiness. Prudence, indeed, will dictate that Governments long established should not be changed for light and transient causes; and accordingly all experience hath shewn, that mankind are more disposed to suffer, while evils are sufferable, than to right themselves by abolishing the forms to which they are accustomed. But when a long train of abuses and usurpations, pursuing invariably the same Object evinces a design to reduce them under absolute Despotism, it is their right, it is their duty, to throw off such Government, and to provide new Guards for their future security.-Such has been the patient sufferance of these Colonies; and such is now the necessity which constrains them to alter their former Systems of Government. The history of the present King of Great Britain is a history of repeated injuries and usurpations, all having in direct object the establishment of an absolute Tyranny over these States. To prove this, let Facts be submitted to a candid world.

He has refused his Assent to Laws, the most wholesome and necessary for the public good.
He has forbidden his Governors to pass Laws of immediate and pressing importance, unless suspended in their operation till his Assent should be obtained; and when so suspended, he has utterly neglected to attend to them.
He has refused to pass other Laws for the accommodation of large districts of people, unless those people would relinquish the right of Representation in the Legislature, a right inestimable to them and formidable to tyrants only.

He has called together legislative bodies at places unusual, uncomfortable, and distant from the depository of their public Records, for the sole purpose of fatiguing them into compliance with his measures.

He has dissolved Representative Houses repeatedly, for opposing with manly firmness his invasions on the rights of the people.
He has refused for a long time, after such dissolutions, to cause others to be elected; whereby the Legislative powers, incapable of Annihilation, have returned to the People at large for their exercise; the State remaining in the mean time exposed to all the dangers of invasion from without, and convulsions within.

He has endeavoured to prevent the population of these States; for that purpose obstructing the Laws for Naturalization of Foreigners; refusing to pass others to encourage their migrations hither, and raising the conditions of new Appropriations of Lands.

He has obstructed the Administration of Justice, by refusing his Assent to Laws for establishing Judiciary powers.

He has made Judges dependent on his Will alone, for the tenure of their offices, and the amount and payment of their salaries.

He has erected a multitude of New Offices, and sent hither swarms of Officers to harrass our people, and eat out their substance.

He has kept among us, in times of peace, Standing Armies without the Consent of our legislatures.

He has affected to render the Military independent of and superior to the Civil power.

He has combined with others to subject us to a jurisdiction foreign to our constitution, and unacknowledged by our laws; giving his Assent to their Acts of pretended Legislation:

For Quartering large bodies of armed troops among us:

For protecting them, by a mock Trial, from punishment for any Murders which they should commit on the Inhabitants of these States:

For cutting off our Trade with all parts of the world:

For imposing Taxes on us without our Consent:

For depriving us in many cases, of the benefits of Trial by Jury:

For transporting us beyond Seas to be tried for pretended offences

For abolishing the free System of English Laws in a neighbouring Province, establishing therein an Arbitrary government, and enlarging its Boundaries so as to render it at once an example and fit instrument for introducing the same absolute rule into these Colonies:

For taking away our Charters, abolishing our most valuable Laws, and altering fundamentally the Forms of our Governments:

For suspending our own Legislatures, and declaring themselves invested with power to legislate for us in all cases whatsoever.

He has abdicated Government here, by declaring us out of his Protection and waging War against us.

He has plundered our seas, ravaged our Coasts, burnt our towns, and destroyed the lives of our people.

He is at this time transporting large Armies of foreign Mercenaries to compleat the works of death, desolation and tyranny, already begun with circumstances of Cruelty & perfidy scarcely paralleled in the most barbarous ages, and totally unworthy the Head of a civilized nation.

He has constrained our fellow Citizens taken Captive on the high Seas to bear Arms against their Country, to become the executioners of their friends and Brethren, or to fall themselves by their Hands.

He has excited domestic insurrections amongst us, and has endeavoured to bring on the inhabitants of our frontiers, the merciless Indian Savages, whose known rule of warfare, is an undistinguished destruction of all ages, sexes and conditions.

In every stage of these Oppressions We have Petitioned for Redress in the most humble terms: Our repeated Petitions have been answered only by repeated injury. A Prince whose character is thus marked by every act which may define a Tyrant, is unfit to be the ruler of a free people.

Nor have We been wanting in attentions to our Brittish brethren. We have warned them from time to time of attempts by their legislature to extend an unwarrantable jurisdiction over us. We have reminded them of the circumstances of our emigration and settlement here. We have appealed to their native justice and magnanimity, and we have conjured them by the ties of our common kindred to disavow these usurpations, which, would inevitably interrupt our connections and correspondence. They too have been deaf to the voice of justice and of consanguinity. We must, therefore, acquiesce in the necessity, which denounces our Separation, and hold them, as we hold the rest of mankind, Enemies in War, in Peace Friends.

We, therefore, the Representatives of the united States of America, in General Congress, Assembled, appealing to the Supreme Judge of the world for the rectitude of our intentions, do, in the Name, and by Authority of the good People of these Colonies, solemnly publish and declare, That these United Colonies are, and of Right ought to be Free and Independent States; that they are Absolved from all Allegiance to the British Crown, and that all political connection between them and the State of Great Britain, is and ought to be totally dissolved; and that as Free and Independent States, they have full Power to levy War, conclude Peace, contract Alliances, establish Commerce, and to do all other Acts and Things which Independent States may of right do. And for the support of this Declaration, with a firm reliance on the protection of divine Providence, we mutually pledge to each other our Lives, our Fortunes and our sacred Honor.

The 56 signatures on the Declaration appear in the positions indicated:

Column 1
Georgia:
Button Gwinnett
Lyman Hall
George Walton

Column 2
North Carolina:
William Hooper
Joseph Hewes
John Penn
South Carolina:
Edward Rutledge
Thomas Heyward, Jr.
Thomas Lynch, Jr.
Arthur Middleton

Column 3
Massachusetts:
John Hancock
Maryland:
Samuel Chase
William Paca
Thomas Stone
Charles Carroll of Carrollton
Virginia:
George Wythe
Richard Henry Lee
Thomas Jefferson
Benjamin Harrison
Thomas Nelson, Jr.
Francis Lightfoot Lee
Carter Braxton

Column 4
Pennsylvania:
Robert Morris
Benjamin Rush
Benjamin Franklin
John Morton
George Clymer
James Smith
George Taylor
James Wilson
George Ross
Delaware:
Caesar Rodney
George Read
Thomas McKean

Column 5
New York:
William Floyd
Philip Livingston
Francis Lewis
Lewis Morris
New Jersey:
Richard Stockton
John Witherspoon
Francis Hopkinson
John Hart
Abraham Clark

Column 6
New Hampshire:
Josiah Bartlett
William Whipple
Massachusetts:
Samuel Adams
John Adams
Robert Treat Paine
Elbridge Gerry
Rhode Island:
Stephen Hopkins
William Ellery
Connecticut:
Roger Sherman
Samuel Huntington
William Williams
Oliver Wolcott
New Hampshire:
Matthew Thornton


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

I was hoping you would do that....

By the way, my hubby is somehow related to Samuel Chase...



Betsy


----------



## Leslie

Good morning,

Happy Independence Day everyone! Thanks for the Declaration, Jeff.

I am being totally lazy this morning, passing the time by playing Words With Friends, WELDER, and reading a book on my Kindle. My husband, on the other hand, is being very industrious and cleaning the house!

72 and a little overcast. Have a great day, KB friends.

L


----------



## Annalog

Happy Independence Day from southern Arizona. Thanks, Jeff, for those posts. Thanks for the patriotic kitty, NapCat.

I am at my mom's helping prepare for our family celebration. We will be remembering our veterans who have passed away (including my dad and brother).

Enjoy the day and remember.


----------



## Jeff

Good morning, everyone. It's 75, deep in the heart of Texas. The high today should be 99. Hope you all had a great 4th.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Good morning from NYC!

Posting from Starbucks across from our hotel, watching the city go by...the Empire State Builging is just down the street. A couple is fighting two tables down.... 

So far we've seen (in no particular order)
Staten Island
The Statue of Liberty from the ferry
Ellis Island from the ferry (we've visited it and Liberty in the past)
The biggest post office I've ever seen--the General Post Office across from Penn Station
Penn Station
Madison Square Garden
The Nikoa Tesla room at our notel, the New Yorker
_Memphis_ at the Shubert Theatre
Amateur Night at the Apollo
Katie Holmes getting into a car swarmed by papparazi
and we've eaten at Sardi's

This morning, we're going to have a mini-meetup with Scarlet/telracs, mlewis and randirogue w/husband. I made Scarlet and randirogue get up early, LOL!

Another hot and muggy day in one of the great cities....

Betsy


----------



## loonlover

Good morning all.  No change in the weather in the foreseeable future.

Up earlier than I wished to be - guess I didn't need much sleep after being lazy yesterday.

Betsy, hope to be duplicating some of your adventures come October.  Our last trip to the area was to see our son.  This next time we'll see him, but also hope to do a few more touristy things.

Hope everyone has a great Monday on a Thursday today.


----------



## Leslie

Good morning,

My computer is acting up and so I am using my husband's computer. Computer troubles put me in a *very* bad mood. Not a good start to the day.

Breezy and pleasant here. We had a doozy of a thunderstorm last night.

Have a great Thursday everyone and wish me luck with the computer problems.

L


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Good Morning All

Somewhat cool in the desert this morning....we actually had clouds and a sprinkle in Death Valley yesterday.

Have a Great Day


----------



## Amy Corwin

Wish we would get some rain!
It's looking like another scorcher today in North Carolina.


----------



## Valmore Daniels

Good morning


----------



## 13500

Sounds like you are having a great trip, Betsy!

101 in Chicagoland today. Ugh.


----------



## geoffthomas

Good Morning all.
It is 87 here with 95 expected.
Glad to hear you are having a good time, Betsy.


----------



## kmgiven

We are headed for an expected 99, with a probable heat index of 110. When I woke up a few hours ago it looked like it might be thinking about raining, but it cleared up instead.


----------



## *Sandy Harper*

Good morning everyone. It is sunny and windy day.


----------



## Andra

Happy Day after Independence Day!
We had company yesterday and I don't think I even used the computer or the ipad or the phone...
But we saw fireworks, ate BBQ and homemade ice cream - pretty much a perfect day!
Thanks for posting the Declaration Jeff.  It had been a while since I read all the way through it.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Good morning from the Big Apple!  Our last morning here... 

Had a great day yesterday, starting off with getting together with KindleBoarders Scarlet/telracs, mlewis and randirogue (pic in another thread in NQK) and Randi's husband Don.  Then, off to the set of The Good Wife (a friend works there) and then to Coney Island and a Nathan's hot dog.  

Hope everyone is staying cooler than we have been!  We understand we're returning home to more heat in northern VA.

Betsy


----------



## Jeff

Good morning, everyone. It's a nice, cool morning in McGregor, Texas and shouldn't get too hot today.

Enjoy your last day in New York, Betsy, and have a safe trip home.


----------



## Elmore Hammes

Good morning, all. A warm start at 78 and heading up to record 103 in central Indiana. My air-conditioner will have to work a little harder today, as the tree service cleared out the debris from last Friday's storm and also trimmed off potentially damaging overhanging branches, reducing the shade but increasing my peace of mind!

Have a great Friday.


----------



## 13500

Another triple-digit day in Chicagoland. Don't know how you Texas and Arizona people deal with this...


----------



## Jeff

Karen Wojcik Berner said:


> Another triple-digit day in Chicagoland. Don't know how you Texas and Arizona people deal with this...


There's something special about Chicago that makes hot and cold days more unbearable than anywhere else. Well - San Francisco...


----------



## loonlover

Good morning.  A pleasant 75 at the moment, but a high of 104 predicted.  Chances of thunderstorms over the next few days - maybe one will stop by our house.  Of course, then you have to worry about damage and power outages.

Have a safe trip home, Betsy.

Hope everyone has a great Friday.


----------



## Andra

Karen Wojcik Berner said:


> Another triple-digit day in Chicagoland. Don't know how you Texas and Arizona people deal with this...


You learn to move very slowly when outside, take frequent breaks and always carry around a water bottle  I would have no idea what to do if I lived somewhere that had winters lasting longer than a week at a time.

TGIF!
At work this morning but allergies are kicking me. I am not sure what's out there, but I don't like it. Have a great day and a greater weekend!


----------



## Leslie

Good morning from sunny, pleasant southern Maine where the high today is predicted to be 86.

Enjoy the day everyone!

L


----------



## Valmore Daniels

Good morning


----------



## Annalog

Good morning from southern Arizona. We had wonderful rain in Tucson on the 4th. It cleared before the fireworks at it was nice and cool outside. Yesterday morning was cool but it was hot again in the afternoon. Monsoon has arrived! 

It is currently 65 F with 78% humidity in Benson with 30% chance of rain and an expected high in the low 90s. Tucson is currently 75 F with 63% humidity with 20% chance of rain and a high in the high 90s. Gilbert and Phoenix are already on the 80s, humidity around 50%, rain maybe in a few days, and triple digits expected all week.



Karen Wojcik Berner said:


> Another triple-digit day in Chicagoland. Don't know how you Texas and Arizona people deal with this...


It usually cools off here at night so outside work is ofter scheduled for early or late in the day. If that is not possible, then shade, frequent breaks, and drinking plenty of water is needed. Unless it is monsoon, the humidity is usually low.

Be safe and enjoy your Friday!


----------



## geoffthomas

Good Morning.
It is 86 NOW.
With 99 expected.

Enjoy the day.


----------



## NapCat (retired)

76 headed to 100....It is really great to be off today !

I am having new friends from the Park Service visiting later....looking forward to that.
Iced Coffee/Tea, Salads and Key Lime pie on the menu.


----------



## Randirogue

Jeff, you are too awesome. Haha.

Well, this fine morning came twice to me.  Well, technically three times.  I woke up once, long enough to give my husband a gentle shake to help him get up for work at 5am. I woke up a second time just before he texted to say he was at work and hoped I would get plenty of sleep - to which I replied fairly incoherently.  I didn't realize I'd fallen back asleep until I woke up the third time after 9 to realize that I hadn't actually sent my reply text (just hit "0" instead of "send"), lol.

Yesterday morning was fantastic though.  Met up with Scarlet (aka telracs), Marti, Betsy and her husband for breakfast.  They were awesome.  Scarlet (telracs), Marti and Betsy all had their Kindles on them.  lol.  I was the only one of us who left hers at home.  Hope we do it again sometime.

I'm sure pics will get posted at some point (if they haven't already).


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Good Morning!

Got home from a fabulous (but hot) New York trip last night around 8PM, smooth trip.

Currently 81 in northern VA, supposed to go to 105.  Might have to go for a swim in the neighbor's pool.

Thanks for all the travel wishes!  It was so much fun to meet Randi and Don, and see Marti and Scarlet again.

Everyone stay cool and have a great Saturday!

Betsy


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Good Morning All !!

It is ungodly humid in the desert this morning.....24% !!! ...and the temperature is headed to 112 in Death Valley....










.....and I have been called in to work for the weekend.

Hope everyone has a great weekend !


----------



## geoffthomas

good morning.
it is 88 now with 100ish later and only 85 in the shade.

be careful today.


----------



## Annalog

Take care, NapCat! Be careful to all where the temps and humidity are high!

Good morning from southern Arizona! Typical monsoon weather here. Repeat of yesterday with slightly more chance of rain. Repeat for tomorrow. I probably won't have time to post early tomorrow as I will be in the Run with the Roosters run/walk. I hope to not be last again this year! 

Stay safe and enjoy the weekend!


----------



## loonlover

Good morning.  A high of over 100 expected again today, but then highs in the mid 90s for most of the next week.  Chances of thunderstorms possible every day.  The one that went through yesterday knocked the power out for a few hours and deposited almost 1/4 inch of rain in the gauge.  The winds were pretty strong and the ground hardly looked like it had rained.  Didn't find any reports of major damage - just enough tree limbs down to cause some problems for the electric company.

Hope everyone has a great Saturday.


----------



## Jeff

Good morning, all. It's 79 going toward 99, in the heart of Texas.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

You're late, Jeff!  I was getting worried...

Betsy


----------



## Jeff

Betsy the Quilter said:


> You're late, Jeff! I was getting worried...


Thanks for thinking of me, Betsy.

My great-grandchildren have whooping-cough or croup (depending upon which pediatrician you believe). Whatever it is, Jo Ann and I have it too. I was up all night barking at the moon.

Glad you're home safe.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Jeff said:


> Thanks for thinking of me, Betsy.
> 
> My great-grandchildren have whooping-cough or croup (depending upon which pediatrician you believe). Whatever it is, Jo Ann and I have it too. I was up all night barking at the moon.
> 
> Glad you're home safe.


Feel better, Jeff! Sounds nasty!

Betsy


----------



## Jane917

Here in the Pacific Northwest it is 75 on its way up to 100. It is our first gig with hot weather this year.


----------



## crebel

Good morning from a hot and humid Williamsburg, VA.  The weather has not been any different here since we arrived Wednesday evening than it is at home in Iowa (and everywhere else, it sounds like).  We are heading to the swimming pool in a little while!

Glad you had a safe and fun trip to NYC, Betsy (love the pictures, can't wait till I have some of my own on the 25th!).  Jeff, take care of yourself - you'll start more talk if people know you are barking at the moon now...

Everyone have a safe and happy day.


----------



## telracs

Jeff said:


> Thanks for thinking of me, Betsy.
> 
> My great-grandchildren have whooping-cough or croup (depending upon which pediatrician you believe). Whatever it is, Jo Ann and I have it too. I was up all night barking at the moon.
> 
> Glad you're home safe.


Ozzy Ozbourne lives!

And I had a whooping sounding cough in high school. Scared the heck out of some people until we convinced them I was NOT contagious.


----------



## Valmore Daniels

good morning


----------



## 13500

Jeff said:


> There's something special about Chicago that makes hot and cold days more unbearable than anywhere else. Well - San Francisco...


Maybe the humidity? You are right, though, it can be brutal. Yesterday (103) I walked outside and felt like I was slapped in the face by a sauna!

Thanks for all of your tips, everyone. 

Last day of 100, then supposedly 82 tomorrow. I'll believe it when I see it. Have a good weekend, all.


----------



## geoffthomas

Be careful Jeff - get better soon.
Chris - Colonial Williamsburg has so much to offer.  And you can drop down to Jamestown too.


----------



## Leslie

Good morning/afternoon. Sorry to be so late...my laptop is off with PC Mike getting a new screen. It was supposed to be fixed yesterday but the replacement screen is being held hostage in Nashville. I *might* get the repaired computer later today. We'll see. Meanwhile, I am working from an ancient laptop that grinds and makes a lot of noise. Sigh...

Sunny and pleasant here...80s. I haven't looked at the thermometer. On the porch as usual.

L


----------



## Elmore Hammes

Good morning, everyone.

A break in the heat in central Indiana, after several 100 degree days in a row. Starting off at 65 and heading up to 84 today.

Have a great Sunday!


----------



## geoffthomas

Good Morning.
85 with 93 expected. 
Some cooling may come through this pm.
Possible storm.


----------



## Leslie

Good morning,

Another gorgeous day in store for us. 74 right now, high of 82.

The computer is still not fixed.  

L


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Good  Morning

79 now, headed to 122 !!!

Hope the rest of you have a cool Sunday..


----------



## loonlover

Good morning.  78 now but the forecast has been changed to a high of 102.  Heard some thunder in the distance last evening, but nothing came of it at our house.

Letting II get a little more sleep than he had Friday night.  Then heading to Waffle House for breakfast.  His idea and I never turn down going out for breakfast.

Hope everyone has a great Sunday.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Good Morning!

91 here in northern VA...it was 83 when I got up at 7:30am, 86 when we went out for a walk "before it gets too hot" and 91 when we got back.  Whew!  Gonna be an indoor day, watching racing and quilting.

Everyone stay cool!

Betsy


----------



## Jeff

Good morning, everyone.

Oh boy, this whooping/cough/croup/summer-cold, is awful. I didn't give the children enough sympathy when they were suffering with it.


----------



## Valmore Daniels

Good morning


----------



## Jeff

Cobbie said:


> A summer cold is bad enough but adding your other ailments must not be fun....at all.


Hahaha. No, no. What I meant was that I'm not sure what I have. My children, grandchildren and great-grandchildren all have something with the same symptoms, but they've all gotten different diagnoses from their respective physicians. Whatever it is, is very contagious. Everyone in our extended family has it or has just recovered. I'm betting it's whooping-cough.


----------



## Leslie

Jeff said:


> Hahaha. No, no. What I meant was that I'm not sure what I have. My children, grandchildren and great-grandchildren all have something with the same symptoms, but they've all gotten different diagnoses from their respective physicians. Whatever it is, is very contagious. Everyone in our extended family has it or has just recovered. I'm betting it's whooping-cough.


Whooping cough is very contagious and making a resurgence in certain areas of the US, due to non-vaccination or under-vaccination of children. I'll refrain from getting on my soapbox but my opinion is that vaccines have made a difference in morbidity and mortality in the US and world.

Meanwhile, I am typing this from my beautiful NEW computer as the screen problem on the other computer was determined to be more expensive (to fix) than the computer was worth. Sigh... PC Mike will be installing all my programs and files on this computer tomorrow. Not sure what I am going to do with the old one. It works fine if hooked up to an external monitor. It just doesn't have a video display of its own.

L


----------



## Jeff

Leslie said:


> Whooping cough is very contagious and making a resurgence in certain areas of the US, due to non-vaccination or under-vaccination of children. I'll refrain from getting on my soapbox but my opinion is that vaccines have made a difference in morbidity and mortality in the US and world.


You'd be preaching to the choir from your soapbox, Leslie. Other than me, all my family members have been vaccinated within the last couple of years. (My last booster was ten years ago.) DPT inoculation against diphtheria, pertussis (whooping cough) and tetanus is one of the jabs required by the State of Texas for all school children.

To be clear, I should mention that only two of the cases in my family are actually confirmed as whooping cough: My great-granddaughter was tested by the CDC and when my daughter fell ill she insisted on a blood test. Both tests returned positive for whooping cough.

Of course, we've all asked our various doctors how any of us could have become infected with whooping cough when we've all been immunized. We've not received a satisfactory answer.


----------



## Leslie

Good morning,

Another beautiful morning--60 and sunny. Not a cloud in the sky and the birds are singing up a storm. Alas, I have to leave all this in 30 minutes to go to work, but I'll enjoy it while I can!

Have a great Monday everyone.

L


----------



## loonlover

Good morning.  Cloudy and 73 degrees going to 95 today.

Hope everyone has a great Monday.

Happy Birthday to crebel and intinst!


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Good morning!

It's a glorious 71 degrees in northern VA...humid but cool--I have the windows open for the first time since the power went out on the 29th.

Jeff, feel better!!

Have a great morning, everyone!

Betsy


----------



## Jeff

Good morning, all. It's 73 and headed for 99, in the heart of Texas.

Thank you, Betsy. I do feel better.


----------



## Elmore Hammes

Good morning!
A comfortable start to the day in central Indiana, with temps in the low 60's. Only going to be a little above average today, as it is expected to reach 89. Much nicer than that string of 100 degree days!
Have a great Monday.
Elmore


----------



## Valmore Daniels

Good Morning


----------



## geoffthomas

Good Morning all on this nice Monday.

Happy Birthday to crebel and intinst.

We finally have a cooling period - It is 74 with a high expected of only 84.

Oh, did I say it was crebel and intinst's joint birthday (might want to say cheers to them all over the boards).


----------



## 13500

Birthday wishes to everyone today.  

Cooler in Chicagoland today--only 87. Glad to see some relief from the heat for most of us. 

Have a lovely day.


----------



## telracs

happy birthday crebel and intinst....
there's godiva brownies in the birthday thread.


and jeff, glad you're feeling better.

please?  there's brownies


----------



## Annalog

Happy Birthday Chris and Intinst!

Jeff, glad you are feeling better.

Good morning from southern Arizona! Standard monsoon weather: humid, hot, chance of rain later in the day.

Have a great Monday!


----------



## Amy Corwin

Good morning! It's 90 degrees here in North Carolina, but we're hoping for the temperatures to drop and some rain.  That would be sweet!


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Good Morning

and Happy Birthday to Intinst and Crebel










(Your Lighthouse cupcakes are "in the mail")

[size=11pt]...It is already Hot and Humid outside.....I am planning a brunch and a nap for Siesta Time !!


----------



## crebel

Good afternoon everyone and thanks so much for all the birthday wishes! All this cake, cupcakes and brownies to eat calorie-free.  YAY!  We started out the day with Mimosas and will end with sushi this evening.  I am a happy birthday girl!

I am settled at my friend's house in Virginia for the next 3 weeks and her DH got me connected to their wi-fi just a few minutes ago, so KB is the first stop I had to make!

Everyone have a safe and happy day.  Jeff, I'm glad you are feeling some better.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Chris-

thanks for bringing a break in the weather!

Good morning to all!  It's a humid 73 this morning in northern VA.  But we were able to have the windows open yesterday for the first time in ages...loved it.

Today, the vinyl flooring we ordered for our kitchen demolition  is supposed to be delivered by our contractor.  Getting closer!  Demoliton scheduled for July 18....  

Betsy


----------



## Jeff

Good morning, all. It's currently 70 with an expected high of 95, in the heart of Texas.

Thanks, Chris, and everyone else, for the good health wishes. I've stopped barking and am feeling almost human today.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Jeff said:


> I've stopped barking and am feeling almost human today.


Yay!

Betsy


----------



## Amy Corwin

We had a wonderful rain last night and it is a delicious 74 degrees this morning--what a relief!
Hoping for a cooler day so I can get some weeding done after work.


----------



## loonlover

Good morning all.  It is a pleasant 74 with a high of only 91 predicted.  Received about 3/8 inch of rain from two different isolated thunderstorms yesterday.  I figure about enough to require a lawn mowing by the end of the week.

Today is our 41st wedding anniversary.  II worked until 2 this morning, so there won't be very many hours of togetherness today.  The prediction is the overtime will go on for most of July.  That's life.  (We sort of celebrated over the weekend anyway.)  And we still have a great partnership.

Hope everyone has a great day!


----------



## Valmore Daniels

Good morning


----------



## geoffthomas

Good Morning all from Derwood.
It is 76 going up to 88 and sunny.

Happy Birthday Heather (luvmy4brats).

Very happy to hear that you are feeling better, Jeff.

Chris - don't overdo which is easy to do while on vacation.

Happy anniversary to LL and II.

Wow what a neat day!


----------



## Andra

Happy Tuesday from Austin where we have RAIN today!
Something blew through yesterday evening - not sure you call it a front in the summertime - but we had wind and thunder and lightning and then the rain started.
Happy Birthday to all where it applies and Happy Anniversary to LL and II.
Jeff, glad to hear you are feeling better.


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Good Morning !

"...Today is our 41st wedding anniversary......And we still have a great partnership..."










Congratulations......made my day !!!


----------



## Leslie

Good morning,

Happy anniversary to LL and II. Jeff, I am glad you are feeling better.

Another lovely day in southern Maine. Work for a few hours then off to see South Pacific this evening. Fun!

L


----------



## Annalog

I missed saying Good Morning. Hsve a wonderful day!

Happy Birthday, Heather!

Happy anniversary, LL and II!

Gald you are much better, Jeff!

Our youngest granddaughter is visiting this week. French toast for breakfast this morning.


----------



## 13500

Good morning!


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Good Morning

Death Valley Forecast:
Wednesday Jul 11

Mostly sunny. Highs 102 to 105 in the mountains...123 to 128 at Furnace Creek. Northwest wind under 10 mph shifting to the south in the afternoon.

Have a great (and cool) day !!


----------



## Valmore Daniels

Good morning


----------



## geoffthomas

Good Wednesday Morning.
It is 71, going up to 86.

Wednesday is Free Slurpee Day at 7-Eleven 
Stop in from 11 a.m. to 7 p.m. for a treat. 
      
Wednesday is 7-Eleven Day! At participating 7-Eleven stores in Northern Virginia you can get a free 7.11 ounce Slurpee between 11 a.m. and 7 p.m.
“7-Eleven Day, or free Slurpee Day, gets bigger and more popular every year,” says Joe DePinto, 7-Eleven president and CEO. “This year we expect to give away seven million Slurpee drinks, more than ever before, beating last year’s offer by two million."

Enjoy.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

I don't think I've ever had a Slurpee.  I don't think today will be the day I start.  

Good Morning!  Cool though humid again this morning in northern VA.  Hubby went out for a run!  Emptying the cabinets in preparation for our kitchen deconstruction next week. 

Betsy


----------



## Jeff

Good morning from the heart of Texas where it's currently 73 degrees.


----------



## loonlover

Good morning.  Currently 73 and cloudy going to a high of 91.  We had a very brief shower yesterday - enough to empty a drop or two out of the rain gauge.

Thanks for all the greetings yesterday.

Hope everyone has a great Wednesday.


----------



## Annalog

Good morning from southern Arizona. Still hoping to see a good rain; 50% chance in the forecast and waiting.

Have a wonderful Wednesday!


----------



## crebel

Good Morning!  Happy belated anniversary to LL & II - I love happy-ever-after romances!  Happy belated birthday wishes to Heather, too!  Does she know about the DC meet-up?

Vacation continues to be relaxing and wonderful.  Not many plans, just enjoying being in the company of my friends.  Last night we ate at a Cracker Barrel and I had chicken livers, pinto beans, and turnip greens.  Life is good!

The weather is cooler here, had some rain yesterday but nothing like the deluge in NW D.C. - wow!

Everyone have a safe and happy day.


----------



## Leslie

Good morning,

Beautiful and sunny here this morning. I was out late with friends for dinner and South Pacific at the Ogunquit Playhouse. It was fabulous! So glad I was able to go...

L


----------



## spotsmom

55 this morning going up into the 90's today.  Very sunny.  Hammock weather!

Have a great day, everyone!!


----------



## Andra

Good Morning!
It's still damp in Austin and we were only at 72 degrees this morning.  But I bet we are really muggy this afternoon.
The only bad thing about the rain is that people have forgotten how to drive in it - my commute is very interesting right now


----------



## telracs

Jeff said:


> Good morning from the heart of Texas where it's currently 73 degrees.


morning Jeff.... hope you're feeling better and great grandson is less raspberry-ish with me today......


----------



## Cathy21

Good Morning from the Yorkshire Wolds UK where the sun is shining and it has stopped raining at last.

Hope you all have a great day.

Cathy


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Welcome back to the Good Morning thread, Cathy!

Cool and relatively pleasant this morning in northern Virginia.  68 degrees!  Off to take a walk!

Hope people in the flooding areas from Texas to the east coast are high and dry!

Betsy


----------



## Amy Corwin

Good Morning from North Carolina!
It's 72 degrees and humid, but I hope we can avoid the 90's. Looking for a little more rain so I don't have to water the garden.


----------



## Leslie

Good morning,

Another lovely day in southern Maine. 70 right now with a high of 81 predicted.

Enjoy the day everyone!

L


----------



## Jeff

Foggy, in the heart of Texas. Good morning, everyone.


----------



## Valmore Daniels

Good morning


----------



## geoffthomas

Good Morning.
It is 69 now with 88 expected - mostly sunny.
So go out and enjoy.


----------



## Andra

Good Morning!
No fog for me this morning but it is very muggy.  You can tell that the rain is still close by.
The sunrise was beautiful - glad I got to see it.


----------



## loonlover

Good morning.  Today's expected high of only 88 will be welcome.  Enough moisture has fallen over the last few days to cause the grass to grow.  It might get done today.

Hope everyone has a great Thursday.


----------



## crebel

Good Morning.  Lovely sunny morning in this piece of Virginia.  I think it is the least humid it has been since I stepped out of the airport last week.  Drinking tea on the deck this morning was very pleasant!

Everyone have a safe and happy day.


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Good Morning !!

Clouds !!! We have clouds !!! Even rain in the forecast.......ahhhhhh

Have a great day


----------



## John Nelson

It's a beautiful day in Utah. We have the best summers (warm temperatures and low humidity)... You can keep the winters....but the summers are glorious


----------



## telracs

Jeff said:


> Foggy, in the heart of Texas. Good morning, everyone.


foggy? perfect time for writing...

please, please, please
please, please, please
please, please, please
please, please, please
please, please, please
please, please, please


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Scarlet, stop stalking Jeff, please....

Betsy


----------



## geoffthomas

Betsy the Quilter said:


> Scarlet, stop stalking Jeff, please....
> 
> Betsy


Please, please, please, please


_See my edit of Scarlet's post.  --Betsy_


----------



## telracs

Betsy the Quilter said:


> Scarlet, stop stalking Jeff, please....
> 
> Betsy


i'm not stalking......

if it bothers Jeff, I'll stop. but it's his decision!

_Actually, it's not his decision. It's not appropriate to insert it into every thread no matter the topic. His book thread, the Writers' Café or a private PM are the appropriate places. Sorry  --Betsy/KB Mod_


----------



## Jeff

telracS, I promise to work as fast and diligently as possible. Please stop "please, please, pleasing" before Betsy gets mad at us both.


----------



## loonlover

Good morning.  I didn't expect to be the first one to post today.

72, cloudy, and humid with an expected high of only 90.

Have a safe and happy Friday.


----------



## Valmore Daniels

Good morning


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Good Morning!

Cloudy and a bit humid this morning, but we can have the doors and windows open!  Always good....and the crepe myrtle in front is starting to bloom.

Betsy


----------



## 13500

Good morning. 91 today in Chicagoland.

Have a good Friday, everyone!


----------



## crebel

Good Morning.  I have no idea what the weather is expected to do for the rest for the day, but it is currently overcast and not as warm as it was at this same time yesterday.

Everyone have a safe and happy day!


----------



## geoffthomas

Good Morning.
It is 78 with a possible high of 88 and some chance of rain.


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Today in the Desert










Day: Mostly cloudy with thunderstorms. Some thunderstorms may produce heavy rainfall. Highs 90 to 93. Southwest wind under 10 mph. Chance of thunderstorms 70 percent.
Night: Mostly cloudy with thunderstorms in the evening...Then partly cloudy with scattered thunderstorms after midnight. Some thunderstorms may produce heavy rainfall in 
the evening. Lows 71 to 74. South wind around 10 mph in the evening becoming light. Chance of thunderstorms 70 percent.



Be Careful All !! It is Friday the 13th !!


----------



## geoffthomas

NapCat said:


> Be Careful All !! It is Friday the 13th !!


Ah but Friday the 13th can be a great day - I met the most beautiful young lady on a Friday the 13th......back in 1961......and eventually I married her. 
Yeah a good day.


----------



## NapCat (retired)

geoffthomas said:


> Ah but Friday the 13th can be a great day - I met the most beautiful young lady on a Friday the 13th......back in 1961......and eventually I married her.
> Yeah a good day.












PURRRRRRrrrrrrrrrrrr Love stories like that......made my day. Thanks for Sharing


----------



## Leslie

Good morning,

Hot right now in southern Maine -- 92. Have a great Friday everyone!

L


----------



## Jeff

Good morning. I started to post earlier but there was nobody here yet so I waited, then I forgot. It's 84 in the heart of Texas.


----------



## Andra

Happy Friday the 13th!
It is still morning here so I'm not totally late.  Today was one of those days where I walked in and immediately got pulled into 5 different directions.  It was crazy but kind of fun.  I am learning about teleprompter apps for the iPad.
It's warme and sunny right now even though we still have a 30% chance of rain in the forecast.
I hope you all have a great weekend.


----------



## Vegas_Asian

High of 99 degree.  Yeah I will take it.  Far better than the 117 from a couple of days ago

Sent from my Desire HD using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Annalog

Happy Friday the Thirteenth! DH and I married on a Friday the Thirteenth just over 39 years ago. 

It rained here last night so I have spent most of this morning working outside in the garden. 30% chance of more rain this afternoon or evening. 

Have a great and safe Friday!


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Good Saturday Morning!

Humid and 68 degrees here in northern VA!  A quiet day planned...

Betsy


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Good Morning !!

It is 66 this morning in a WET desert.....there is nothing like the aroma of the desert after a rain....like perfume !!










More rain and clouds in the forecast......should be an incredibly beautiful drive into Death Valley this morning.

Have a great weekend, everyone !!


----------



## loonlover

Good morning.  Awoke to 72 and light rain.  Nice sound indeed.

Hope everyone has a great Saturday.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

NapCat said:


> Good Morning !!
> 
> It is 66 this morning in a WET desert.....there is nothing like the aroma of the desert after a rain....like perfume !!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> More rain and clouds in the forecast......should be an incredibly beautiful drive into Death Valley this morning.
> 
> Have a great weekend, everyone !!


Awesome pic, NC! I love Death Valley.....

Betsy


----------



## crebel

Good morning.  It rained overnight and it looks like a hot and humid day is ahead.

Everyone have a safe and happy day.


----------



## Jeff

Good morning from deep in the heart of Texas. It's 72 now and shouldn't get much warmer than 90 today. Might rain.


----------



## Annalog

Rain in the desert! Love it! Yesterday afternoon, DH, youngest granddaughter, and I stayed outside while it was lightly raining.  Taking her home this morning.  

Good morning from southern Arizona. Currently sunny, 65 F, and 87% humidity; headed to 86 F and 40% chance of rain.

Have a wonderful weekend!


----------



## geoffthomas

Good Morning.
It is 67 going up to 84.
Rained like a sonofagun for long while.
And there are serious chances of more rain all day.


----------



## Leslie

Good morning,

75 right now with a high of 90 predicted. Have a great Saturday everyone!

L


----------



## Valmore Daniels

Good morning


----------



## loonlover

Good morning.  73 and cloudy with a 50% chance of rain.  We received enough to dampen the ground 3 or 4 times yesterday - at least some of the dust was settled for a short time.

Enjoy your day!


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Good Morning

We have a couple of days of "cool" weather coming up.

Hope everyone has a restful Sunday


----------



## Jeff

Good morning, everyone. Our current temp is the same as LL's. The humidity is 95%. Tut-tut.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Good Morning!

It's grey and damp this morning and in the 70s.  Going to be hot again this week.  Birthday party today for the youngest granddaughter, and we get to see the oldest two granddaughters who've been away at college, yay!

Betsy


----------



## Leslie

Good morning,

75 right now but it feels hotter.

I went to bed at 9, slept til 8, and I still feel tired. Sigh...

L


----------



## crebel

Good Morning.  It rained gently most of the night here which cooled things off at the time.  The sun is out this morning, however, and it is starting to get steamy out there!

Everyone have a safe and happy day.


----------



## Annalog

Good morning from southern Arizona. No rain last night; this morning is sunny and feels hot and humid but it is supposed to only be 75 F and 55% humidity. 60% chance of rain according to Wunderground, 40% chance of rain according to the Weather Channel, and 50% chance of rain according to the National Weather Service. (DH is helping with weather look-ups this morning. 

Hope your Sunday is wonderful!


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Leslie said:


> I went to bed at 9, slept til 8, and I still feel tired. Sigh...


Hope you're not coming down with something, Leslie!

Betsy


----------



## Valmore Daniels

Good morning


----------



## geoffthomas

Good morning all.


----------



## spotsmom

Good morning from the high desert of Central Oregon where it was 64 when I finally got up (8:30), heading up into the 80's today.  Hank's son and family are arriving for 4 days (not staying with us), so it's a good thing we finished (well, mostly) the remodel!  The granddaughter loves all our animals, so it will be fun to see her greet them all so enthusiastically!  Now if only I could get her enthusiastic about cleaning stalls...  

Have a great day, and stay cool!


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Good Morning

"Cool" and breezy this morning.....after our recent rains, the desert colors are staggering.










Have a Great day


----------



## loonlover

Good morning.  We had a small rain shower yesterday - close to 1/4 inch all at one time.  Won't do much for breaking the drought, but maybe it will have cleared the air a little bit.

Hope everyone's week is off to a good start.


----------



## Valmore Daniels

Good morning


----------



## geoffthomas

Good Morning.
It is 75 with 95 expected and possible Thunderstorms.

But let's not shrink from a little rain.


----------



## Leslie

Good morning,

It rained last night which cooled things off this morning. Highs in the 80s today.

L


----------



## Jeff

Good morning. Kinda gloomy in the heart of Texas. Currently 72 with an expected high of 95.


----------



## Susan in VA

Good morning!  Currently 85 in this part of Northern Virginia with a high of 92.  And "only" 60% humidity, much better than yesterday's sauna effect.

One computer's down, and several other things around the house broke down within a 48-hour period.    Busy dealing with stuff.  And a couple of paperwork deadlines tomorrow.  But I needed a break...  taking the rest of the morning to play on KB.


----------



## Annalog

Good morning from southern Arizona. It is currently 70 F with 78% humidity headed to 86 F and 50% chance of rain. We had a very nice rain last night.  I hope to finish planting my monsoon veggie garden today.

Hope your Monday is a great one!


----------



## crebel

Good Afternoon!  More gentle rain here last night, but I agree with Susan's assessment (good to see you posting, Susan!) that the humidity is much lower and not having the sauna effect of yesterday.

Off to do some shopping with my friend.  Everyone have a safe and happy day.


----------



## Susan in VA

Good morning!  Currently 70 degrees here, which sounds very pleasant until you see that the humidity is 99% (with blue skies and no rain in sight)  

Heading up to 100.  I think it's going to be a Pool Slug day.


Happy birthday, Mike!


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Good Morning

Another cool and breezy morning in the desert....will not even reach 100 today.....brrrr

Have a Great Day


----------



## loonlover

Good morning.  Highs back into the upper 90s today with a current temp of 76 and 90% humidity.  I will enjoy the air conditioning.

Hope everyone has a great day.


----------



## Jeff

Good morning, everyone. In the heart of Texas it's 75 and 90% relatively humid.


----------



## geoffthomas

Good Morning from Derwood.
It is warm again.  - SUMMER - 77 now going up to 97.

And yes, Happy Birthday to Mike Hicks.


----------



## Valmore Daniels

Good morning


----------



## 13500

Good morning.  

Another triple-digit day forcasted in Chicagoland. 

Stay cool, everyone!


----------



## Leslie

Good morning,

Warm and sunny right now, with thunderstorms in the forecast.

L


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Good morning to all!

Gonna be a hot one here in northern VA (already is!)  And our last day with the old kitchen.  Kitchen Destruction starts at 7AM tomorrow morning.  I'll post from the construction zone!

Happy brithday to KreelanWarrior!  

Betsy


----------



## crebel

Good Morning!  You already for the weather report for the D.C. surrounds, so I won't repeat it.  It does appear to be a stay-in-the-air conditioning kind of day.

Tomorrow we are leaving early in the day for the P. Buckley Moss museum, so I may not make it here to say good morning.

A special Happy Birthday to Mike H. - now go finish Bitter Harvest, please!  

Everyone have a safe and happy day!


----------



## Annalog

Betsy the Quilter said:


> ...
> Happy brithday to KreelanWarrior!
> 
> Betsy


 Happy Birthday. Mike H.

Good morning from southern Arizona. Sunny and nice out this morning with 82 F as our projected high. 

Hope your Tuesday is terrific!


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Good Morning, everyone!

Already 75 degrees here in northern VA, supposed to be a warm one again today....

Our kitchen destruction starts today....they're supposed to get here in about twenty minutes.  We're going out to breakfast.  

Betsy


----------



## crebel

Since I am up too early this morning, I do have the chance to stop in and say Good Morning to everyone!

I'm looking forward to getting a little early xmas shopping done at the P. Buckley Moss museum later today, and we may stop at Monticello on the way home from there.  Monticello is one place I have never been even though we lived in Charlottesville, VA for a year back when DH was attending the Naval Justice School.

Everyone have a safe and happy day.


----------



## Jeff

Good morning, all. I'm off to the car dealership to have the starter replaced. Hope the remodel goes smoothly, Betsy.


----------



## Amy Corwin

Good morning! It's a lovely 77 degrees at the moment, but we may have showers later which would suit me just fine. 
Now that it's mid-week, I hope everyone is accomplishing everything they intended for the week and are having a good time doing it.


----------



## Leslie

Good morning,

Another lovely summer day in southern Maine. Enjoy!

L


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Good Morning All

Yet another lovely desert morning.

Have a great day !!


----------



## loonlover

Good morning all.  Back up over 100 today. 

Hope everyone has a great day.


----------



## kmgiven

Another scorcher here in Nebraska. We're supposed to hit 101 today, with a 30% chance of rain that could cool us all the way down to 97 tomorrow. My genes are way too Northern European for this summer.


----------



## Valmore Daniels

Good morning


----------



## geoffthomas

Good morning from Derwood.
It is 79 with 99 expected - possible wet later.
Good luck with the demo, Betsy.
Someday (maybe next Wed) I will tell you a story about Pat Moss, Chris.


----------



## Susan in VA

Good morning!

A hot and humid morning, again.  Hoping to get everything done this morning that needs to be, so that I can have another pool afternoon.

Have a good day, everyone!


----------



## Andra

Morning all.
I've had a rough start to the day since my allergies are in rebellion.  I guess the rain has brought on the molds...
But the longer I'm up, the better I feel - so that's good.
Good luch with the remodel Betsy.


----------



## J.R. Thomson

Goood morning!

I have to say I think I'm more addicted to Kindle Boards than I am to Facebook!


----------



## Susan in VA

CabanaBooks.com said:


> I have to say I think I'm more addicted to Kindle Boards than I am to Facebook!


  How could there even be any comparison??


----------



## Leslie

Good morning,

After a few hot days our natural air conditioning is back. 63 and lovely right now...a high of 82 is predicted. Have a great day everyone!

L


----------



## Amy Corwin

Good morning from humidity-dripping North Carolina!
Rain is predicted, but will we get it or do they think sweat is rain?


----------



## Susan in VA

Good morning!  Currently 78, going up to 92.  Debating whether to go do yardwork before it gets any warmer or whether to have a second cup of tea.

Have a good day, everyone!


----------



## Tip10

Leslie said:


> Good morning,
> 
> After a few hot days our natural air conditioning is back. 63 and lovely right now...a high of 82 is predicted. Have a great day everyone!
> 
> L


And to that, Leslie, all I can sat is *PTHFPTHFPTHFPTHFPTHFPTHF**   from St Louis where it is currently about 85 @ 0730 headed to somewhere in the vicinity of 106 (it seems lately they have actually started to UNDER forecast the temps -- they used to over forecast them by a degree or two and now under forecast them by a degree or two so with 106 forecast I figure we're looking at closer to 108 or so).

And of course we have MUNY tickets tonight -- isn't outdoor theater fun in the summer??*


----------



## Jeff

Good morning from deep in the heart of Texas where it's 72 going toward 99. Have a good one.


----------



## loonlover

Good morning from central Arkansas where it is currently 78 going to a high of 102.

We have tree trimmers coming sometime in the next few days.  They stated yesterday they might be able to start this week.  Looking forward to having 2 trees trimmed and 2 removed, but know it will be noisy while the work is being done.

Everyone stay cool and safe.


----------



## Valmore Daniels

Good morning


----------



## crebel

Susan in VA said:


> Good morning! Currently 78, going up to 92. Debating whether to go do yardwork before it gets any warmer or whether to have a second cup of tea.
> 
> Have a good day, everyone!


More tea, Susan, more tea...

Good morning to all. Like everyone else, still hot and humid here. It really doesn't seem to matter much where we are in the U.S., does it?

We had a fun trip to the P. Buckley Moss museum, got a little Christmas shopping done! While speaking with the woman running the gift shop about how much we enjoyed meeting and conversing with Pat Moss when we were last there 4 years ago, she decided to check on where she currently was. Pat Moss is currently at an international P. Buckley Moss show and convention in...Iowa City, Iowa. Sigh, she was 45 minutes from my home in Ottumwa and I was standing in her museum in Waynesboro, Virginia.

Everyone have a safe and happy day.


----------



## Andra

Happy Thursday!
It's hovering around 80 degrees, but as Jeff said, it's going to get much warmer later today.
DH and I are going to see the Dark Knight Batman movies today.  At least this marathon is only three movies - the first starts at 6:00pm and the last shortly after midnight.  
Have a great day!


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Good Morning

We continue to enjoy cool desert temperatures...clouds and possibly rain this weekend.

I am off today...gardening and napping on queue.

Have a great day.


----------



## geoffthomas

Good Morning from Derwood.
Where it is 81 with 93 expected.
Possible rain - we didn't get any of yesterday's rain.

Oh - guess what?
Today is Susan (in VA)'s birthday.
and
also Leslie's daughter's too.


----------



## Annalog

Happy birthday, Susan in VA and Leslie's daughter!

Good morning from southern Arizona. Currently 75 F and 51% humidity headed to 90+ and 40% chance of rain. Two days without rain so far and one of those was predicted at 50%. Hoping for rain today.

Hope your Thursday is terrific.


----------



## Jeff

Happy birthday Susan and Hanna.


----------



## Vegas_Asian

Going to hit  101 today. Its interview today. Getting ready now.bring it

Sent from my Desire HD using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Happy Birthday, Susan and Hanna!

Hope everyone is having a great day!

Betsy


----------



## Susan in VA

Thanks!  Hope Hannah had as peaceful and pleasant a day as I did.


----------



## Leslie

Hannah says thank you for all the birthday wishes. She had a fun day and will continue to have more fun days ahead as she hasn't opened all her presents. 
She did open one, though. Her first piece of "real" special jewelry, from Cross Jewelers:










Isn't it lovely? Maine sea glass in sterling silver frames. If you want to know more (or buy one for your sweetheart) send me a PM.

L


----------



## Jeff

Sea glass. What a great idea.


----------



## Leslie

Jeff said:


> Sea glass. What a great idea.


I thought the same thing. It's beautiful. Hannah loves it.

L


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Good Morning!

Gray and muggy here in northern VA.  Thinking of my daughter-in-law; we found yesterday that her mother died on Wednesday.  She's off to Tennessee to help her father.  

Our kitchen project continues....new electrics are supposed to start today!

Everyone have a great day!

Betsy


----------



## crebel

Good Morning.  It rained much of the night here and is still overcast this morning, but VERY muggy - rain is not equal to a cool down in temperatures.

I'm happy to hear Susan and Hanna enjoyed their birthdays yesterday!  Leslie, the sea glass is beautiful - how unique.  Betsy, I'm thinking of your DIL and am sorry for her loss.

Everyone have a safe and happy day.


----------



## loonlover

Good morning.  It is already 81 going to 104.  A record of 105 was set yesterday at LR airport.  Had lots of thunder last night with a very few rain drops.  The little dog was happy to wear his Thundercoat.

Betsy, our thoughts go out to your DIL.

Everyone, stay safe and cool.


----------



## Jeff

It's 77 right now but going up to 100. Good morning, everyone. Happy remodeling, Betsy.


----------



## bordercollielady

Very sad here in Colorado... still trying to find out if all my friends and work associates are OK.


----------



## Jeff

bordercollielady said:


> Very sad here in Colorado... still trying to find out if all my friends and work associates are OK.


Sad, indeed. Best wishes to you and everyone in Colorado. (I worked in Denver and lived in Evergreen many years ago.)


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

bordercollielady said:


> Very sad here in Colorado... still trying to find out if all my friends and work associates are OK.


Been thinking about our Colorado members...our nephew and his family live just outside Denver. He's posted on FB this morning about it. Didn't go to the premiere, thankfully. Hope all is well with your friends, bordercollielady.

Betsy


----------



## 13500

Good morning. 

Thinking of you and your Colorado friends, bordercollielady, and hoping for the best.


----------



## Susan in VA

Good morning.


----------



## Annalog

Thinking of Betsy's DIL and her family. Also thinking of those in Colorado. 

Good morning from southern Arizona. May your today be better than yesterday.


----------



## Leslie

Good morning,

What horrible news from Colorado...sending healing thoughts to everyone there.

It's a beautiful summer morning here in Maine. Enjoy your Fridays everyone!

L


----------



## bordercollielady

Thanks everyone..  My friends are all OK - we are just stunned by the tragedy.  And his apt is booby-trapped.  Feels more like I'm reading a badly written book.


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Good Morning All


----------



## Vegas_Asian

Five more minutes ........

Sent from my Desire HD using Tapatalk 2


----------



## geoffthomas

This is hardly morning.
but I am back on proposal stuff, so ......
and yeah the news from Colorado sucks.

Be kind today.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Good Morning from northern VA!

Cool and gray this morning, a welcome break from the heat.  We have the windows open and a cool damp breeze is blowing.

With the kitchen remodel on hold for the weekend, we moved the stove enough so we could plug it in, so hot breakfast at home for the next couple of days!

Prayers for the folks in Colorado. 

Betsy


----------



## Vegas_Asian

I should probably go to sleep soon.. ....

Sent from my Desire HD using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

LOL!  You young people!

How are your new glasses, VA?

Betsy


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Good Morning

79 in the desert this morning....headed to 112 in Death Valley with 31% humidity....yikes, that is sauna weather for us.

Have a great day.


----------



## Susan in VA

Good morning!



Betsy the Quilter said:


> Cool and gray this morning, a welcome break from the heat.


You neglected to mention the 94% humidity. 

Have a great day, everyone!


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Susan in VA said:


> Good morning!
> You neglected to mention the 94% humidity.
> 
> Have a great day, everyone!


Well, it is raining...but it's been so humid all week, I'm just happy about the cool part. 

Betsy


----------



## Jeff

Good morning, everyone. It's 79, deep in the heart of Texas. The weather-people are predicting 106 to 108 today. Guess I'll wait for it to warm up before I mow the lawn.

Happy birthday, Scarlet-backwards!


----------



## loonlover

Good morning all.  Today's high is to be only 99 following yesterday's record high of 108.  

Wrestling at the arena tonight - usually a pretty easy night for my position.  

Happy Birthday, telracs.

Hope everyone has a great Saturday.


----------



## crebel

Good Morning! Betsy is right, it is a wonderful COOL (68 degrees) rainy, overcast morning here. What a relief to step outside and not be smacked with the heat.

Extra special Happy Birthday wishes for Telracs!!! Godiva brownies for everyone!

Hope all have a safe and happy day.


----------



## telracs

*yawn*  morning everybody.  

*wanders around passing out mini-cupcakes, godiva brownies and godiva truffles.*

oh yeah, there's some lindt's truffles too for those non-godiva-ites.....


----------



## Valmore Daniels

Good morning


----------



## Leslie

!yadhtriB yppaH Scarlet

Beautiful day here in southern Maine. I've been out and about in the convertible, enjoying the wonderful air. Have a great Saturday everyone!

L


----------



## Annalog

Happy birthday, telracs!

Good morning. with 15 minutes to spare, from southern Arizona. I swam in the Benson city pool for the first time today. The water was clean and there were only three adults for adult lap swim time. There were four teenage life guards. While we did not give them much to do, I believe they will be busy during open swim based on the line of little ones as I was leaving.


----------



## telracs

Leslie said:


> !yadhtriB yppaH Scarlet
> 
> Beautiful day here in southern Maine. I've been out and about in the convertible, enjoying the wonderful air. Have a great Saturday everyone!
> 
> L


thanks. i wanna see a picture of the convertible!



Annalog said:


> Happy birthday, telracs!


thanks anna!


----------



## Jeff

Happy Sunday. It's 72 and wet in the heart of Texas. I don't see any GM thread folks in the birthday list, but if I missed one, Geoff will remind us. Everybody have a good morning.


----------



## geoffthomas

Good Morning all.
We have 68 now with 86 expected.
Just a muggy day - cause of all the rain we have had (not complaining).


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Good Morning

Another "Monsoon Day" In Death Valley.....hot, humid with a slight chance of Thunderstorms in the mountains.

Hope everyone has a restful Sunday.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Darn!  I had a post all written...and it isn't here.  I must have gotten distracted before I hit post *squirrel!*


Good morning!

Damp and gray, but cool enough to have the doors and windows open again, yay!

Dinner tonight at the sister-in-law's so we don't have to cook in our temporary kitchen.

Betsy


----------



## Susan in VA

Good morning!

Weather-wise it looks like an indoor day.....  piles of paperwork await....  

Enjoy your Sunday.


----------



## loonlover

Good morning.  78 at the moment, only going to 95.  I should do some mowing today, but somehow I don't think that's going to happen.

Easy night at the arena last night and was home by 11.

Hope everyone is enjoying their Sunday.


----------



## Leslie

Good morning,

Another beautiful morning with birds singing and warm (not hot) temps. Hannah and I are off to see Sunset Blvd. this afternoon.

L


----------



## Annalog

Good morning from southern Arizona. It is currently overcast and 66 F with 90% humidity. Beautiful morning with 50% chance of rain later today. 

Hope your Sunday is wonderful.


----------



## Valmore Daniels

Good morning


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Good morning!

71 degrees and humid this morning...

We're heading out for breakfast this morning while kitchen work continues.  *crosses fingers*

Everyone, have a great day!

Betsy


----------



## Jeff

Good morning, everyone. The temperatures today for the heart of Texas are 75 and 97. It's 75 now.

Enjoy your adventure, Betsy.


----------



## Leslie

Good morning,

66 right now and pleasant. Thunderstorms are predicted for later in the day.

L


----------



## loonlover

Good morning.  See Jeff's post for today's temps.

Have a safe and happy Monday!


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Good Morning

Another hot/humid day in the desert.

Have a great Monday


----------



## Annalog

NapCat said:


> Good Morning
> 
> Another hot/humid day in the desert.
> 
> Have a great Monday


Yep!

Good morning from southern Arizona. It is currently clear and 66 F with 87% humidity. Beautiful morning and will get much hotter before 60% chance of rain later today.  (Just sprinkles yesterday.)

Hope your Monday is wonderful.


----------



## geoffthomas

Good Morning.
It is 81 with 94 expected.
and it will probably rain this pm.


----------



## Andra

Happy Monday!
DH and I spent the weekend in College Station moving things and building Ikea furniture and cleaning.  Why?
We are sponsoring a German student who will be attending college in the states.  She will be here next weekend so we wanted to get part of her apartment ready.  I'm not sure about having a "daughter" in college...  this may be interesting.
I hope all of you have a good week.

Scarlet, I'm throwing some extra chocolate your way since I missed your birthday.


----------



## Susan in VA

Good morning! (Well, almost.)

Long to-do list today....


----------



## *DrDLN* (dr.s.dhillon)

good morning from Sunny N. California. Nice breeze.


----------



## Vegas_Asian

I am still up waiting for "bag of crap" to appear during the woot off

Sent from my Desire HD using Tapatalk 2


----------



## geoffthomas

good morning.
it is 70 with 93 expected.
Have a good one.


----------



## Annalog

Good morning from southern Arizona. Still monsoon so the weather predictions are about the same. The humidity is much higher than normal and there is a chance of rain, which could mean anything from sprinkles to "gully washers".

I woke up an hour before the two alarms I have set were supposed to and cannot get back to sleep. I have jury duty in Bisbee this morning. The 51.6 mile drive, via AZ 80 and Tombstone, should be about an hour according to Google maps. I will set my trip odometer to verify. ;-) I should have plenty of time to feed the chickens, shower, eat breakfast, drive, and find parking before the 8 AM reporting time. 










Have a wonderful Tuesday!


----------



## telracs

good morning from penn station


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Good luck with jury duty, Anna!

73 degrees today in northern VA, supposed to get to 99!  

Meeting crebel and Scarlet/telracS at the Kenilworth Aquatic Gardens in DC today...I might not last too long!

Everyone have a great morning!

Betsy


----------



## Tip10

Good morning from St Louis -- already well into the 80's at 7:00 and headed to our *tenth* day this summer over 105 degrees! Not looking forward to it any more than I did the other nine!

Stay Cool and Stay Safe folks.


----------



## Leslie

Good morning,

Another pleasant day in southern Maine with a high in the mid 80s. Have a great day everyone!

L


----------



## loonlover

Good morning.  Another hot one in Central Arkansas.

Have a great day!


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Good Morning from a hot and soggy desert......sigh

Running off to Death Valley......but it is my Friday.










Hope the DC visit goes well for everyone. Have a great day !


----------



## Jeff

Good morning, everyone.

To those of you meeting in D.C., I wish you joy.

Oh no, jury duty, Anna.


----------



## Valmore Daniels

Good morning


----------



## Annalog

Jeff said:


> ... Oh no, jury duty, Anna.


Yes, but beautiful Art Deco courthouse and, due to small population in the county, they choose jury pools by trial. No waiting in a room waiting to be drawn for a jury as I had to do when I lived in Tucson.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

I've always been proud to do jury duty...it's part of my civic duty and I think it's important.    I do think it's good now that here, you can call the night before to find out if you need to report.  The first time I had jury duty, I had to drive an hour each day for a week.

Love the photo, Anna!

Betsy


----------



## Susan in VA

Good morning!

Unfortunately I had to bail on the Gardens today... timing conflict.


Betsy the Quilter said:


> Meeting crebel and Scarlet/telracS at the Kenilworth Aquatic Gardens in DC today...I might not last too long!


Hope you all have a good time despite the heat!


----------



## Andra

Good Morning!  It's a mild 80 or so now and I haven't been brave enough to see how hot it will get later...


----------



## Annalog

Betsy the Quilter said:


> I've always been proud to do jury duty...it's part of my civic duty and I think it's important.  I do think it's good now that here, you can call the night before to find out if you need to report. The first time I had jury duty, I had to drive an hour each day for a week.
> 
> Love the photo, Anna!
> 
> Betsy


I agree, Betsy! I served on a jury the first time I had jury duty about 25 years ago. It was fascinating! While I have been in jury pools since, I have not been picked to be on another jury.

The photo is from the Wikipedia page for the Bisbee courthouse. Love the excuse to drive to Bisbee, see the courthouse, and walk a bit around town during lunch.

If I am not selected today to be on a jury, I will then check on the status of a job application that I have here. A multi-purpose day!

ETA: Posting from my Fire in the Jury Assembly room/kitchen. WiFi, coffee, microwave, refrigerator, etc. available. I should have guessed when the phone message last night said I could bring my lunch if I wanted to.


----------



## Vegas_Asian

Yay is my Saturday! !

Sent from my Desire HD using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Jeff

Betsy the Quilter said:


> I've always been proud to do jury duty...it's part of my civic duty and I think it's important.


I agreed with you, once-upon-a-time, but I've been called for jury duty far too often. (Best guess is about 50 times.) My wife has been called twice.


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Vegas_Asian said:


> Yay is my Saturday! !


Yah, its my Friday !


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Jeff said:


> I agreed with you, once-upon-a-time, but I've been called for jury duty far too often. (Best guess is about 50 times.) My wife has been called twice.


50 times? Wow...

In this large metro area, most people aren't called very often. I was called once when I lived in Maryland and now once in Virginia. Hubby has never been called. Neither was my mother, who would have LOVED to have been on a jury. 

Betsy


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Susan in VA said:


> Good morning!
> 
> Unfortunately I had to bail on the Gardens today... timing conflict.Hope you all have a good time despite the heat!


It was great; we stayed about an hour, and then left to beat traffic. I got some great pics (though none of people).

Betsy


----------



## telracs

crebel got pictures of people....

and i got a picture of a dragonfly.


----------



## crebel

Susan in VA said:


> Good morning!
> 
> Unfortunately I had to bail on the Gardens today... timing conflict.Hope you all have a good time despite the heat!


Sorry you couldn't join us, we did have a good time!

Good evening, everyone. Not nearly as warm here as at home in Iowa (110 degrees actual temp), hope that goes away before I fly home on Saturday.


----------



## Pietro Reviglio

Good morning from sunny Italy 
Sipping coffee in front of the computer...


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Buon giorno!  *exhausts knowledge of Italian*

Welcome to the Good Morning Thread, Pietro!  Wait, I’ll grab a cup and join you from northern Virginia.

Lovely but warm morning today...looking forward to the KindleBoards meetup today!

Betsy


----------



## Tip10

Morning from St Louis -- currently already well into the 80's at 7 AM and headed towards an eleventh day north of the 105 degree mark.

Anybody got a cup of rain they can spare?


----------



## Susan in VA

Good morning!  Looks like a beautifully sunny day is in store for us, high around 90.  No rain... sorry, Tip.  I guess next week we'll be getting your heat wave instead.

Kindlemeet today, yay!


----------



## Jeff

Good morning, all. Wish I could join you D.C. folks at the Kindle Meet.


----------



## geoffthomas

Good morning from Chantilly, VA.
yeah I know - weather in Derwood - 68 with 88 expected.
Good chance I will be at the meet.


----------



## Valmore Daniels

Good morning


----------



## crebel

Good Morning!  I am too old for this schedule    Telracs and I were up talking until around 3:30 a.m...  She is actually up already with me and says good morning as well.

So excited about the meet-up this afternoon.  I'm sure there will be lots of pictures and stories.

Everyone have a safe and happy day.


----------



## loonlover

Good morning.  Another hot one in store.

Just received a call that the tree trimming crew will be here early this afternoon to begin trimming 2 trees and removing 3.  He said they'd be here the rest of the day and finish up in the morning.  It will be noisy around here for the next couple of days.

I too, wish I could be in Virginia for the meet-up.  Hope you all have a wonderful time.

Everyone, have a great day.


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Good Morning

I am off today and planning a rigorous "Pajama Day"










(grin)


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

crebel said:


> Good Morning! I am too old for this schedule  Telracs and I were up talking until around 3:30 a.m... She is actually up already with me and says good morning as well.
> 
> So excited about the meet-up this afternoon. I'm sure there will be lots of pictures and stories.
> 
> Everyone have a safe and happy day.


She's up already? 

Betsy


----------



## Andra

Happy Wednesday!
I am ready for the week to be over.  It's alread hot and uncomfortable in the Austin area and it looks like it will stay that way the rest of the week.
Have fun at the meet today!


----------



## crebel

Betsy the Quilter said:


> She's up already?
> 
> Betsy


Miracles happen...


----------



## Annalog

Good morning from southern Arizona. Tip, we had a cup or so of rain yesterday. Not sure if there will be any to send your way today as the probability is 40% which nearly always means nothing or rain in the distance.

For those at the meet, have a great time.

For everyone, hope your Wednesday is wonderful!


----------



## Leslie

Good morning...and it is still morning,

Lovely and breezy here in southern Maine. Perfect convertible weather!

Working today then off to Madama Butterfly this evening.

L


----------



## spotsmom

60 degrees this morning in Central Oregon, headed up to 90.  Perfect hammock weather and it's my day off!!  Yippee!!

Waiting for photos of the Great Meet Up in Virginia.  Sounds like an old cowboy movie duel...  Of course, with Telracs one never knows!  

Have fun, everybody!!


----------



## Amy Corwin

Good morning. The temp is climbing and it's destined to be a nasty day outside. Perhaps a good excuse to download a new book to my kindle!


----------



## Jeff

Good morning from deep in the heart of Texas. It's gonna be hot today, but not as hot as tomorrow.


----------



## Tip10

Mornin' from St Louis -- Whoo Hooo a high today predicted to be "ONLY" 96 with a chance of a very rare occurrence -- they say water might actually fall from the sky -- something called rain..... 

Just goes to show how bad this summer's been when we consider 96 to be a major break from the heatwave.....

Great day to all!!


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Good Morning from northern Virginia!

It's going to be hot, hot, hot today.  

We had  great day yesterday at the DC Meet Up (which occurred in VA  )

See the thread in Not Quite Kindle for more details.

Betsy


----------



## Leslie

Good morning,

A little cloudy and overcast here today with a high in the 70s expected. 

Madama Butterfly last night was fabulous, but I am getting a slow start after getting to bed at 1 am!

L


----------



## geoffthomas

Good Morning.
It is 72 now with 95 expected (in the MD suburbs).
Great meet yesterday.


----------



## Andra

Good Morning!
I am glad this week is almost over 
The project that I have inherited at work is driving me crazy...


----------



## loonlover

Good morning.  82 going to 100 with a 20% chance of rain. 

The circus is at the arena for the next 4 days, 1 show tonight and tomorrow night, 3 shows Saturday, and 2 on Sunday.  Limited staffing for this type of show.  Lucky me, since few know how to do the job I perform, I get to work all 4 days.  Since hours are slim for the next couple of months, I am grateful.

Hope everyone has a great day.


----------



## Valmore Daniels

Morning all


----------



## Susan in VA

Good morning!

Fun meet yesterday!  Scarlet and I went out to dinner and then talked until 1...  too bad we have to retrieve DD from her sleepover early, 'cause we could have used another few hours of zzzz's.  

Today we're off to tour Mount Vernon.  Caffeine may also be involved.


----------



## telracs

Susan in VA said:


> Good morning!
> 
> Fun meet yesterday! Scarlet and I went out to dinner and then talked until 1... too bad we have to retrieve DD from her sleepover early, 'cause we could have used another few hours of zzzz's.
> 
> Today we're off to tour Mount Vernon. Caffeine may also be involved.


caffeine is always involved in mornings.....


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Good Morning

Beautiful morning in the desert...

Have a Great Day All


----------



## geoffthomas

Good Morning from Derwood.
It is a nice Friday - 72 expecting 91.
Going over to the proposal center again.


----------



## Leslie

Good morning,

Rain, rain, rain this morning. I was supposed to go out to breakfast and sit on the patio. Looks like that plan is toast!

L


----------



## loonlover

Good morning.  Cloudy this morn with a temp of 72.  

Tree guys did some more after I left for work yesterday.  They had to quit earlier than the night before due to thunderstorms in the area.  While the leaves are wet and the ground sort of dampish, not enough rain fell to register in the gauge.  I think it rained more at the arena so maybe some parts of the state will have benefited.  The tree guys arrived at 6:30 this morning to get their equipment to go do another job they are under contract for.  They will be back later - at least this way II will be able to get a little more sleep.

Hope everyone has a great Friday.  Stay safe.


----------



## Jeff

Good morning, everyone. It's going to be 99, deep in the heart of Texas today, but it's a perfect 74 right now.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Good Morning!

Posting under the influence as my herniated disks flared during the night and I had to take a pain pill.  Better living through drugs....

Hope Scarlet/telracs made it home OK through the storms last night....

We had a bit of rain late last night, but not enough to break the heat.  80 degrees this morning already in northern VA.

Betsy


----------



## Valmore Daniels

Good morning


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Nice cool morning here...going to finish waxing the car before it gets too hot.

Have a great day.


----------



## Andra

Happy Friday!
I hope all of you have a wonderful weekend!


----------



## loonlover

Gee, it's early.  

Good morning.  Current temp is 72 going to a high of 100 again - for at least the next 5 days.

I have about a 12 1/2 hour day at the arena ahead of me and expect to spend 8-9 hours of that reading.  So far, at least, the circus performances have been easy on the staff.

Hope everyone is having a great weekend.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Have fun at the circus, Loonlover!

Ate a mess of MD crabs yesterday with friends.  Great fun!  Not so much for the crabs, I guess.

Only 76 right now in northern VA but feels hotter when I opened the window, so I closed it again.  Today:  Watching Olympics and working on some crafty stuff for a friend.

Everyone have a great day!

Betsy


----------



## NapCat (retired)

58 this morning !!!  but alas I am off to Death Valley....forecast 111...

Hope everyone has a great weekend.


----------



## Jeff

Good morning, everyone. It's currently 75 in the heart of Texas. The expected highs here, for the next few days, rival Death Valley.


----------



## Leslie

Good morning,

It's a beautiful Saturday here in southern Maine. 72 right now--maybe some thunderstorms this afternoon. Have a great day everyone!

L


----------



## Valmore Daniels

Morning


----------



## Annalog

Good morning from southern Arizona. Currently 72 F in Benson after a wonderful rain yesterday afternoon. Predicted high in the low 80s for Benson and low 90s for Tucson with 60% chance of more rain.  Gilbert (near Phoenix) has a predicted high of 106 F with 20% chance of rain.

Have a wonderful Saturday!


----------



## Vegas_Asian

Lol morning. Here a Aww picture to give you a smile this Sunday morning









Sent from my Desire HD using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

That is one sad looking cat, LOL!

Good morning!

68 degrees and pleasant enough in Northern VA, though humid, while I wait for my coffee to brew.

Everyone have a great day!

Betsy


----------



## loonlover

Good morning.  It is a pleasant 69 this morning, but will be going to a high of at least 104.  A record of 108 was set for yesterday and it is supposed to be in the 100s for the next week.

I wouldn't know how hot it was yesterday - I clocked in at 8:45 yesterday morning and out at 9:30 last night and never left the arena in between.  An uneventful day.  I spent most of the time reading, making sure I stood up and walked around every so often.  I did go watch the opening parade and the first act of the third show last night.  Two more shows to go.  Should be another quiet day.

Hope everyone has a great Sunday.


----------



## Jeff

Good morning, everyone. Need I mention that it's going to be hot here today? Have a good one.


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Good Morning
Nice cool morning in the desert with some clouds moving in for the next couple of days......Yah !

Hope everyone has a restful Sunday


----------



## Leslie

Good morning,

Rainy and cool, but still pleasant on the porch. Have a nice Sunday everyone!

L


----------



## Annalog

Good morning from southern Arizona. Today looks to  be another wonderful rainy day like the one yesterday. The rain yesterday was one that DH likes to call a "six inch rain where the rain drops are six inches apart." It was raining slowly enough that it all soaked into the ground without any puddles or runoff. It was raining just a bit harder than one where "you can walk between the raindrops."  

Enjoy the day!


----------



## Tip10

Good morning from Saint Louis!

I need HELP KB friends. 
There is water falling from the sky this morning! WHAT is that??
Somebody told me in the "old days" it was called RAIN or something?


----------



## geoffthomas

good morning.
It has cooled off a little here.
76 now with 85 the expected high.


----------



## Annalog

Tip, glad you have some rain! The rain in the Wunderground prediction for Benson today appeared to be blue skies when I went outside to feed the chickens this morning. 

ETA: At  2 PM it is currently raining heavily ("gully washer"). No blue sky visible at all! Wunderground was right!


----------



## Valmore Daniels

Good morning


----------



## Leslie

Good morning,

It looks like the rain has stopped and we have a lovely sunny day in store. Have a good Monday everyone!

L


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Good Morning!

A lovely morning here in northern VA!  68 degrees.

Our kitchen gets measured for its counters today, yay!  And I'm working on some embroidered crafts for a friend.

Betsy


----------



## Jeff

There's nothing remarkable about the weather so - good morning, everyone. Have a great day.


----------



## geoffthomas

Good Morning all.
It is quite pleasant here in Derwood this morning.
Good weather for the veggies.
68 now with 89 expected. partial clouds.


----------



## Amy Corwin

Good Morning!
It's a lovely 72 degrees and we had a bit of lovely rain. A nice way to start the week, for sure!


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Good Morning

77 in the desert this morning with clouds moving in and a slight chance of rain in the mountains.

Happy Monday All


----------



## loonlover

Good morning.  No changes in the weather.

Hope everyone's week gets off to a great start!


----------



## Valmore Daniels

Morning


----------



## Annalog

Good morning from southern Arizona. Chance of rain here has dropped to 40%, otherwise the weather forecast is the same as yesterday including blue sky this morning.

Have a wonderful Monday.


----------



## Jeff

Good morning, all.

It's going to be over a hundred, in the heart of Texas. What a surprise.


----------



## crebel

Good Morning.  The Iowa weather report remains the same - hot, humid, no rain - repeat indefinitely.

Everyone have a safe and happy day.


----------



## Amy Corwin

It's the beautiful start to another day. We're at 72 degrees right now, although it's due to get up almost to 100.


----------



## loonlover

Good morning.  80 degrees at 6:30 AM.  A record high of 111 was hit at the LR airport yesterday.  

Everyone, stay safe and cool out there.


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Good Morning !!

Very humid (for the desert) this morning.....Monsoon clouds and possibly some rain in the mountains today !!

Spectacular Sunrise !!










Have a good day all......


----------



## Leslie

Good morning,

An absolutely beautiful day--72 right now. We are off to Montreal and I think part of the trip (through the White Mountains) will be in the convertible with the top down! Yahoo!

L


----------



## geoffthomas

Good Morning from Maryland.
Have a great day.


----------



## Vegas_Asian

NapCat said:


> Good Morning !!
> 
> Very humid (for the desert) this morning.....Monsoon clouds and possibly some rain in the mountains today !!
> 
> Spectacular Sunrise !
> 
> Have a good day all......


Its raining oj my side of the mountains.

Up early (earlier than usual for me) taking the pup to the groomers. Now enjoying a bento and coffee at a starbucks with huge windows. Really tempted to pack up my bento and visit a couple of bakeries while its early

I am at the Starbucks I used to live across the street from up until a couple of months ago. I had a warm welcome when I walked in. They had theories what happened to me. Some logical and some just poking fun at me. I just honestly told them, I loved and the long distance relationship between us wasn't working out so I have been seeing other Starbucks. I love how they go along with it.
Sent from my Kindle Fire using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Valmore Daniels

Good morning


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

God morning!  Squeezing this in before it stops being morning!

It was pleasant enough this morning in northern VA but is starting to warm up; we finally gave up and let the AC run and closed the windows.  We did have a nice morning swim in the neighbors' pool.

A friend who lives in the midst of the Colorado fire zone is visiting this afternoon.  Her house survived, but the fires were within 1/2 mile at one pont.  I'm sure she'll have stories to tell...

Betsy


----------



## Annalog

Good morning from southern Arizona. After the rain last night, it was in the low 60s with 90% humidity early this morning. By the time I found time to post, it is now 72 F and 64% humidity and headed to the 80s (90s for Tucson and 100s for Phoenix). The cooler temperatures in Benson due to the higher elevation influenced our move here 16 years ago.


----------



## Jeff

Good morning. It's Wednesday and a great day to be alive.


----------



## 13500

Good morning, everyone.


----------



## Leslie

Good morning from Montreal, where it is 77 degrees and raining.

We are renting a very nice condo which is not the condo I *thought* we were renting. This has to be one the more confused moments of my entire life! Still, the place is brand spanking new and immaculate. The Metro (which will take me to the hotel where the conference is occurring--the reason we are here) is right across the street so very convenient.

I am looking forward to seeing my nurse editor buddies later today.

L


----------



## loonlover

Good morning.

Tree work is done except for some clean-up.  Yea, should be much quieter around here today.

Hope everyone has a great day.


----------



## Valmore Daniels

Good morning


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Good Morning All

Still being teased by clouds, but not rain......sigh

Have a great day


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Leslie said:


> We are renting a very nice condo which is not the condo I *thought* we were renting.


OK, Leslie, explanation is needed, LOL!

Good morning from northern VA! cloudy here and 71. Very humid but at least we can have the windows open. On the other hand, that means we can hear the nose of power saws down the street. 

The electrician is supposed to come today to work on the kitchen. *keeps fingers crossed.* We thought they'd be here in the morning and we were going to go out to breakfast, but since they're not here yet, I guess we'll eat in.

Everyone have a great day!

Betsy


----------



## geoffthomas

good morning.
It is drizzling here today.
Which is a good thing for the veggies.


----------



## Amy Corwin

A little late, but it's a lovely morning and 73 degrees


----------



## Annalog

Good morning from southern Arizona where it will be at least 5 degrees F hotter than yesterday with 20% chance of rain.

Hope your day is wonderful.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

geoffthomas said:


> good morning.
> It is drizzling here today.
> Which is a good thing for the veggies.


Not a bit of rain here, Geoff. 

Betsy


----------



## geoffthomas

Out in the Chantilly area it rained like a sonofagun for a brief spell.


----------



## Leslie

Sunny and clear again in Montreal. Conference all day for me. Have a great day everyone!

L


----------



## Jeff

106 in the heart of Texas today. If you don't mind, it doesn't matter.

Good morning, everyone.


----------



## Susan in VA

Good morning!  Currently 70 here and headed for 90 or 94 depending on which weather report you see.  

More importantly, it's 73 and headed for 88 at Rehoboth Beach.  It's been a busy few days, so we're escaping from the to-do list for the day and driving to the beach (about 2 1/2 hours away).


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Susan in VA said:


> Good morning! Currently 70 here and headed for 90 or 94 depending on which weather report you see.
> 
> More importantly, it's 73 and headed for 88 at Rehoboth Beach. It's been a busy few days, so we're escaping from the to-do list for the day and driving to the beach (about 2 1/2 hours away).


Yay for the beach, Susan!

Boy, I slept in this morning! Too many late nights with the Olympics. 80 degrees here already before 9AM. No beach for us, but my brother is coming over this afternoon to swim in the neighbor's pool and have dinner.

Everyone stay cool!

Betsy


----------



## loonlover

Good morning.  Already 82 degrees.  Radar shows some thunderstorms in the state but it doesn't look like any will be going over us.

Hope everyone has a great Thursday.


----------



## Andra

Good Morning!
We are back from moving "our" college student into her apartment.  I am exhausted and seriously glad to be back at work where I can sit in front of a computer all day 
I did NOT miss the Austin traffic, but College Stations definitely has more than its share of idiot drivers...
It was pleasant this morning but I suspect it will be a scorcher by this afternoon.


----------



## NapCat (retired)




----------



## Amy Corwin

Better late morning than never! LOL
It's 81 degrees and hot in North Carolina, but the sun is shining and the hummingbirds are out in force!


----------



## Annalog

Good morning from southern Arizona. Same as yesterday but warmer with Benson in the low 90s, Tucson around 100 F, and the Phoenix area around 110 F.

Hope your day is great!


----------



## Valmore Daniels

Good morning


----------



## Vegas_Asian

36 percent humidity......Why! ? This humid for Vegas. 

Sent from my Desire HD using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Amy Corwin

Good morning!
It's 72 degrees here in North Carolina and due to be a hot, muggy day, but at least it's Friday!
It's 6AM so I'm off to work!


----------



## Jeff

Good morning, folks. Only 104 today, in the heart of Texas. Ya'll have a good-en.


----------



## Leslie

Good morning from Montreal,

73 right now and lots of clear blue sky, even though the forecast says rain. Have a great day everyone!

L


----------



## Annalog

Good morning from southern Arizona. The weather forecast matches yesterday.

Have a fantastic Friday!


----------



## geoffthomas

Good Morning from Derwood.
It is 72 with 92 expected - Hot and Humid.
Busy day - enjoy.


----------



## Valmore Daniels

Good morning


----------



## loonlover

Good morning.

We got you beat, Jeff.  It is only going to be 102 here.

Hope everyone has a great day and a great start to their weekend.


----------



## Andra

TGIF


----------



## 13500

Good morning!


----------



## Susan in VA

Good morning!  Today's project:  de-sand everything....    

Enjoy your Friday!


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Good Morning

Good Grief, the desert feels like Louisiana this morning.......hot, humid and no wind.










Have a good Friday !!


----------



## Jeff

Plunk your magic twanger, Froggy. There's no school today!

Good morning, everyone. Bet you're confused.


----------



## Leslie

Good morning from Montreal, where it is 70 degrees and sunny. We're packing up and getting ready to head home, via a visit with mom.

L


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Jeff said:


> Plunk your magic twanger, Froggy. There's no school today!
> 
> Good morning, everyone. Bet you're confused.


^Alrighty, then. 

Hot and humid already this morning in northern VA. I see a swim in the neighbor's pool in our future. No pool boy, however.

Tidying up and maybe *gasp* some quilting today. And planning to go somewhere to beat the heat in August.

Everyone stay cool!

Betsy


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Good Morning

77 in the desert this morning after a night of Thunderstorms....desert smells like perfume !!










I expect some of the roads to Death Valley will have been washed out in flash floods....so am leaving early.

Have a great weekend all.


----------



## loonlover

Good morning.  As expected, nothing new on the weather front.

Hope everyone stays safe and cool.


----------



## Annalog

Good morning from southern Arizona where the chance of rain is back up to 40%. 

I was thinking of my old Buster Brown saddle shoes just a couple days ago. I could walk through a puddle and my feet wouldn't get wet.  Now, with my running shoes, my feet get wet but my arches are happy and feel devine! I keep getting older but I am not yet confused.  (ETA: Maybe I just never stopped being confused and now it is normal. )

I will be folding paper later this morning at the Tucson Origami Club.

Have a happy Saturday!


----------



## geoffthomas

Good Morning from Derwood.
It is 82 with 88 expected and 84% humidity.

Good one, Jeff.
I remember Ed McConnell and also:
"I'm Buster Brown, I live in a shoe, this is my dog Tide, look for him in there too".

just sayin......


----------



## Valmore Daniels

Good morning


----------



## Jeff

Haha. At least two of you knew what I was talking about.


----------



## telracs

"if my heart had wings....."


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Good Morning from northern Virginia where it is only 79 degrees.  Yuck!

Every one stay cool!

Betsy


----------



## Vegas_Asian

I can't sleep

Sent from my Desire HD using Tapatalk 2


----------



## crebel

Good morning from Des Moines, Iowa.  We had almost an inch of rain yesterday!  WooHoo!  Too late for the corn farmers, but still helpful for the soybean crops.  Windows and doors are open this morning, for the first time in weeks, to take advantage of cooler air.

Everyone have a safe and happy day.


----------



## Leslie

Back home on my porch after a very, very long day of traveling yesterday. It's good to be home although for me, just two days--on Tuesday I head off to Switzerland.

Lobster feast today with family and friends. The weather is kind of cloudy but it's not raining.

L


----------



## geoffthomas

Good Morning from MD where it is 79 now with 89 expected.
Yard work today.


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Good Morning

It is cool and clear at Grace Crater, Mars....










Happy Landing, Curiosity !!


----------



## loonlover

Good morning.  It is only 78 at the moment but will be climbing to 100 again.  Cloudy with a 40% chance of thunderstorms, but all we seem to do at our house is hear thunder in the distance.

Hope everyone has a great Sunday!


----------



## Jeff

Good morning, folks. It's 75 in the heart of Texas. Have a good one.


----------



## Susan in VA

Good morning!  Overcast and muggy so far today, feels about mid-eighties, but the weather thingy isn't working to tell me anything more precise.

I didn't know the Froggy reference, but because of it I now have a line from one of DD's old books in my head and it won't go away.  "Snow!  Snow!  I want to play in the snow!"  Said by a frog who's supposed to be hibernating.  Must've read that book to her about 300 times, loudly enthusing about snow each time...


----------



## Tip10

Rain in St Louis yesterday and storms overnight. Way too little too late around here, even for the soybeans. 

Chris, our stubble-planted beans are still way shorter than the stubble!!


----------



## Valmore Daniels

Good morning


----------



## *DrDLN* (dr.s.dhillon)

Good morning from Sunny N. California. It is nice day except the wind that keeps it cool.


----------



## Annalog

Good morning, just barely, from southern Arizona. We had rain last night and today we have 50% chance of more rain. High predicted at 91 F for Benson (Tucson 102 F with 20% chance of rain).



NapCat said:


> Good Morning
> 
> It is cool and clear at Grace Crater, Mars....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Happy Landing, Curiosity !!


Happy Landing, Curiosity!


----------



## Leslie

Good morning,

72 right now with a high of 82 predicted. Lots of sun!

L


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Good Morning

What a perfect Monday with the Curiosity sitting safely on the surface of Mars !!

Have a great day


----------



## Jeff

Good Monday morning, everyone. It's 73 right now in the heart of Texas, and will be 102 later.

Congratulations to all those at the Jet Propulsion Laboratory.


----------



## crebel

Morning!  It is a beautiful 59 degrees here this morning, on its way to the 90s.  It seems the constant heat wave has broken.

Tip10, I had heard the Missouri crops were beyond salvage this season with the horrible drought.  I think you had even more unbroken days of heat and no rain than we did.  We will all feel the results in prices at the grocery store and gas pump, won't we?

Everyone have a safe and happy day.


----------



## Valmore Daniels

Good morning


----------



## geoffthomas

Good Morning.
It is 73 with 83 expected.
Hit 98 in the area yesterday.
and got some rain too.

today started kinda dreary .


----------



## Tip10

Good Morning from St Louis -- where we are looking at a wonderful break from the heat -- forecasts on in the mid-90's   
Its been remarkable this summer how we consider 90 degree days to be "cool"!!

Crebel -- actually our farm is over in southern Illinois but yeah -- we've lost all of the corn and beans this year.  Papers are filed and our farmer will be plowing it all under to get ready for wheat but unless we get some moisture back in the ground wheat won't fare well either. And yeah I expect prices will take a pretty major hit.  I know you all up that way are faring better and there's some other parts doing okay and that will help but around here its pretty much a total loss.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Good Morning!

I'm so happy for the JPL folks!

We had a fun weekend watching the Olympics; more today.  Our big excitement is that we're fish-sitting a beta for the neighbor kid.

Everyone have a great day!  Stay safe and cool!

Betsy


----------



## Amy Corwin

Good morning and I hope your week is starting out well!
It's 79 degrees already and soon to be very hot. Possible thunderstorms as well, but that's okay. There's always the kindle.


----------



## loonlover

Good morning.  A high of only 90 is forecast for the day.  We heard the thunder last night, but the rainfall stayed to the southwest of us.  The temperatures dropped last evening, but there was too much thunder and the clouds were too dark to be outside enjoying the cooler air.

Off to take the poodle to the groomer this morning.

Hope everyone has a great day.


----------



## Annalog

Good morning from southern Arizona. Thunderstorm last night with very short power outages, nothing like the ones in normal years where we would set up the battery powered lanterns. 90s for Benson, 100s for Tucson, and 108 F for Gilbert (Phoenix area) where excessive heat warnings are in effect this week (117 by Friday).

I am very happy for the people at JPL!

I am waiting this morning to hear that I have authorization to start work on a 5 week project (temporary contractor). The paperwork is signed and in the hands of HR. It will be very good to have money coming in, at least for a while.


----------



## Susan in VA

Good morning, and three cheers for Curiosity!  

Another busy day today, getting stuff done in preparation for going to FL for a week with DD.


----------



## Andra

Good Morning!
I am running late today thanks to my wonderful allergies...
But I feel better now than I did when I got up the first time.
Have a great week!


----------



## Leslie

Good morning,

Cool this morning and lots of sun. Off to Switzerland today! If I don't check in tomorrow, that's why...

L


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Leslie--Have a great trip!  Take boatloads of money...Switzerland was VERY expensive the last time I was there.  

Today, 75 degrees and humid in northern VA.  But I'm humming happily because the electrician is here worrking on my kitchen and the countertops are also supposed to arrive today.

Everyone have a great day!

Betsy


----------



## loonlover

Good morning.  Another day of temperatures in the low 90s expected.

Leslie, have a great trip.  

Hope everyone has a super day.


----------



## Jeff

God morning, everyone. The high today is going to be 106 in the heart of Texas and 75 in Zurich. Take a jacket, Leslie.


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Good Morning

I am off to Death Valley where it will be 124 today....

(sure wish I was off to Switzerland, instead.....sigh....Have a great trip !)


----------



## Valmore Daniels

Good morning


----------



## crebel

Good morning to all.  

A happy start to my day as Boyd Morrison's newest Tyler Locke novel, the Roswell Conspiracy, showed up as available in the US Kindlestore.  

It didn't get nearly as cool here overnight as it did yesterday.  It sure was nice for the short time it lasted.  Back to the heatwave, but possibly a little more rain today or tomorrow.

Everyone have a safe and happy day.


----------



## Andra

Enjoy the cooler weather for us Leslie!
I am still having allergy problems this morning, but that's really nothing new.  Last night we went to a baseball game to watch the Round Rock Express play the Las Vegas 51.  The game was fun, but the home team made lots of mistakes and lost 4-1.  Tonight DH is going to light up the BBQ and cook some meat that I have marinating in the fridge - I can't wait!
Have a great day.


----------



## Susan in VA

Good morning!  Enjoy your trip, Leslie.


----------



## Annalog

Good morning from southern Arizona where it will be cooler than Death Valley and warmer than Switzerland. 

Have a great trip, Leslie. Have a great day, everyone!


----------



## geoffthomas

I am late.
Good Morning all.


----------



## Jeff

geoffthomas said:


> I am late.
> Good Morning all.


Do you have a note?


----------



## Jeff

Oh look. I'm talking to myself. 

Good morning, all.

Happy birthday to Dave Conifer.


----------



## loonlover

Hi, Jeff.

Good morning all.

Hope everyone has a great Wednesday.


----------



## crebel

Good morning, Jeff (and LL who posted before I got done)!  Good morning to everyone else, too.

It is raining in Iowa, hip hip hooray!  Temperatures for the next WEEK are predicted to be only in the 80s.  Folks have gotten so acclimated to 100+ temps that they will probably start wearing coats  

Everyone have a safe and happy day.


----------



## Valmore Daniels

Morning


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Good Moorning!

Almost 80 degrees here in northern VA, heading up to 96 degrees.  We might have to go for a dip in the neighbor's pool this afternoon after the work in the kitchen is done. *crosses fingers*

Everyone have a great day!  I hope Leslie's flight to Switzerland went well!

Congrats on the rain, Chris!  Could you send some back to DC?  Our farmlands out here are in drought...

Betsy


----------



## Andra

Ugh - morning.
I am ready for whatever is in the air to go somewhere else... maybe some rain would help?


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Good Morning

The desert is deathly still and hot already.....headed for 110










Need to finish a book today for a book club meeting.....so a day of napcatcatnappin' and kindling is on queue.


----------



## Annalog

Good morning from southern Arizona. I have been using the weather forecasts from Wunderground and it appears that they are consistently about 5 degrees Fahrenheit too low. We reached 100 F yesterday and it had forecast low to mid 90s. Maybe I should read their forecasts as for an inch or so underground.  Today it says 97 F and 40% chance of rain. I am expecting 100+ and little, if any, rain. I will be working via my computer all day today so the weather won't matter much as long as the electricity stays on. 

Congratulations on the rain, Crebel. Those would be raincoats? 

Happy birthday, Dave!

Hope your Wednesday is wonderful!


----------



## geoffthomas

Once again I am sneaking a "good day" in.


----------



## Leslie

Good morning and greetings from Zurich, Switzerland where it is presently 64 degrees, partly sunny and just lovely. I pushed through "jet lag" day yesterday and managed to stay awake all day, then slept from 9 pm to 8 am (although it wasn't a continuous sleep--I did wake up a few times). Yesterday we did a little sightseeing and saw the Chagall windows at the Women's Church. Just beautiful.










Today, off to St. Gallen to see another friend. More later!

L


----------



## loonlover

Good morning.  It is a very pleasant 68 degrees at the moment with a little fog in the area.

A thunderstorm blew through late yesterday afternoon and cooled things off nicely.  Not a significant amount of rain, but we will take any we can get right now.

I will be working at the arena today - helping to fold 1400 napkins for a banquet being held next week.  We will also be making sure that eating utensils and glasses are nice and shiny.  Then we seal everything in plastic wrap until time to set tables next week.  Pretty easy day, really.

Hope everyone has a great day.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Leslie--glad you made it there safely!  Lovely pic, thanks for sharing it.

Good morning from northern VA, where it is a very pleasant 71 degrees right now.  Waiting to see what happens in my kitchen remodelling this morning.  It's an adventure every day!



Everyone have a great morning!

Betsy


----------



## Jeff

Good morning, everyone. Have fun on your adventures, Leslie and Betsy.


----------



## Andra

Good Morning.
I'm glad to see that Leslie arrived safely in Switzerland.
It looks like it's going to be another hot day in Central Texas.


----------



## Valmore Daniels

Good morning


----------



## Annalog

Good morning from southern Arizona. We had rain last night so the humidity is up again. Highs in the mid to high 90s but I won't be out in it since I will be working on code all day and into the night! Happy to be working for a few weeks without any commute. Still looking for a more permanent job after that. 

Have fun!


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Good Morning










"...I love living in the desert...I love living in the desert...I love living in the desert...." sigh

Have a great day all !!


----------



## crebel

Good Morning.  The rain across the state yesterday was wonderful.  Sorry, the farmers won't let me send any to the rest of you, they want to keep every drop and are praying for more.

Beautiful windows, Leslie - enjoy your trip and continued safe travels.  Betsy, love the new avatar!

Everyone have a safe and happy day.


----------



## Vegas_Asian

**sigh ** its my Sunday. Touch ups on my nails took a lot longer than it was supposed to. I did totoro nails this time. Been having weird dreams. I am off to write them down while I remember them. 

Its supposed to be over a hundred degrees again. We will see how if goes 

Sent from my Desire HD using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Leslie

Good morning,

Greetings from Zurich where it is sunny and pleasant. Today I am off to Schauffhausen to spend the day with my friend Dunja. Not sure what is on the agenda.

Yesterday we went to St. Gallen and took the train to Appenzell, a very pretty little town in the mountains, famous for its cheese of the same name (Appenzeller). The place looked like a postcard with Alpine buildings and goats and sheep and all the rest. It was very pretty and I enjoyed the train ride.

I hope everyone at KBs is doing well! Big hugs!

L


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Stay cool, VA!  And Leslie, it sounds like you're having a blast!

It's raining now in northern VA, cooler right now (72 degrees) with a high of 93 today.  The last little bit of the kitchen project should be finished today....then I just have to figure out what I want to put where.  Some things won't change, some will....

Go Nats!

Betsy


----------



## Vegas_Asian

This is what I get for spending my evening sitting at Starbucks writing. I drank too much caffeine again. Still awake.

Its going to be over  hundred again.I will survive

Sent from my Desire HD using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Jeff

Good morning, everyone.

Glad you're having a good time, Leslie. Pictures would be wonderful.
Glad your kitchen project is nearly finished, Betsy. It looks terrific.
Go to bed, VA.


----------



## Amy Corwin

Good morning from North Carolina!
It's 73 degrees and muggy with possible thunder storms this afternoon--sort of same-old, same-old 

Hope everyone has a wonderful day!


----------



## Valmore Daniels

Morning All


----------



## loonlover

Good morning.  A high of only 91 expected today.  Sounds good.

Attending a retirement reception for 39 people today.  These are people I worked with for many years who no longer have jobs due to changes in a government contract.  Some are retiring by choice, but not all.  Should be a day of reminiscence.

Leslie, glad you are enjoying your trip.  I second Jeff's request for pictures.
Betsy, have fun putting things into the new kitchen.

Hope everyone has a great start to their weekend.


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Good Morning

87 and humid (37%) in the desert this morning and headed to 111.....there are thunderstorms in the mountains.....just teasing us....doubt if it will rain the the valley.

I have company on the way from Reno...looking forward to their visit.  Coffee and Cheesecake are at the ready !!

Happy Friday All


----------



## Andra

TGIF!
We are set for another scorcher today with a slight possibility of rain.


----------



## Vegas_Asian

I see what kind of day it is going to be. When I offer to take someone to the dentist, I don't mean to tell me at 755 to take brother to the dentist for a 900 appointment across town after I slept an hour

Its my Monday. Its looks like it's going to be 115
Sent from my Desire HD using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Annalog

Good morning from southern Arizona. Busy day started before 5 AM and will probably continue until 10 PM. I am hoping to have a weekend for a few hours on Sunday. 

Have a wonderful Friday!


----------



## geoffthomas

Good Day all.
One advantage of working early to late is that sometimes you don't need to put in a full day.
Today is one of those - so I am going home now.


----------



## Leslie

I know it's not morning but here are a few pictures:

Appenzell town square:










Scenic view of the Alps from Appenzell:










Rheinfalls, the largest waterfall in Europe:










The Swiss equivalent of "Maid of the Mist"










Schauffhausen, part of the fortification for the old walled city:










The "Guardian Angel" in the Zurich HBh (train station). An interesting piece of modern public art:


----------



## Leslie

Good morning,

Another nice morning in Zurich. Today. off for the lake, Alps, and southern Switzerland! More later...

L


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Leslie said:


> Another nice morning in Zurich. Today. off for the lake, Alps, and southern Switzerland!


Lovely photos....Thanks for sharing

Of course, you have me insanely jealous as I leave for Death Valley.....123 predicted for today....gasp

Good Morning to all.....Hope everyone has a great weekend.


----------



## loonlover

Good morning.  Cooler temps in store for the next few days at least.  Maybe I'll get the mowing done.

Leslie, thanks for the pictures.

I had a great time at the retirement reception.  A little bittersweet since so many of those honored were being forced to retire.  Still, it was good to see so many former co-workers and even those who need to work for a while longer are mostly upbeat.

Hope everyone has a great weekend planned.


----------



## geoffthomas

Good Morning all.
Got rain last night - still needed it.
it is very humid today -  may get more rain today.
good for my watermelon plants.


----------



## Valmore Daniels

Good morning


----------



## crebel

Good morning to all.  Everyone have a safe and happy day!


----------



## Jeff

Sorry I'm late. I checked in here at about 4:30 and read Leslie's post then forgot to answer. Good morning, everyone. Hot here. Surprise, surprise.


----------



## Andra

I'm awake, so good morning!
Leslie, thanks for the photos.  The Alps look like they do in my imagination.
Have a great day everyone.
(trying to get back to sleep now)


----------



## Leslie

Everyone, good morning from Zurich,

Another beautiful morning here--clear and about 55 degrees. Today I pack up and head for Basel where I will be busy with my week of facilitating a writing workshop (Wednesday is a free day so maybe more sightseeing then).

Yesterday, we had a beautiful cruise on Lake Lucerne, then train ride through the Alps and the Gotthard Pass, which is an engineering marvel. I'll try to post pictures in a bit.

Andra--the Swiss Alps live up to what everyone imagines. Lots of wood timbered houses with colored shutters, sheep, and goats. I didn't see any rosy-cheeked cherubs in lederhosen, however. LOL.

L


----------



## Jeff

Good morning, all. Thanks for the pictures, Leslie. I can hear yodeling.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Good morning!

A grey damp morning here in northern VA!  We need the rain, I'm not complaining.

Making potato salad for dinner tonight.  We're christening the new kitchen.  I got everything put away yesterday.

Betsy


----------



## Daisy13

good morning from Antwerp 

started my day late today, so just now drinking coffee and trying to figure out where i can change these thread settings


----------



## crebel

Good morning from the screened in veranda where it is a blissfully cool 63 degrees with gentle rain.  Looks to be a perfect day for reading on my kindle while drinking hot tea.

Everyone have a safe and happy day.


----------



## geoffthomas

Good Morning from the Mid-Atlantic.
It is 68 with 85 expected.
Rained again yesterday - our water table is still low - so it is welcome.
And the plant life is loving it.
But weeding is the order of the day.


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Good Morning










It is a beautiful desert morning after some overnight thunderstorms......been up since 2 AM semi napping in my hammock watching the Perseids Meteor Shower......spectacular.
Now I am off to Death Valley....some of the roads washed out in flash floods yesterday, and we have a wildfire in progress, so it should be an interesting trip today.

Hope everyone has a restful Sunday


----------



## loonlover

Good morning.  It is a very pleasant 65 degrees with cloudy skies.  Hopefully some of that chance of thunderstorms actually occurs at my house.  

Welcome to the Good Morning thread, Daisy13.  Glad to have you aboard.

Hope everyone has a great Sunday.


----------



## Annalog

Good morning, at least for a little over half an hour,from southern Arizona.The heat advisory has made it as far south as Tucson but Benson should not get much above 99 F.

Have a wonderful day!


----------



## Leslie

Good morning from Basel where it is currently 60 degrees and heading up to 80. The trams are rumbling by my window and I am off to work in a little while. Have a great day everyone!

L


----------



## Annalog

Good morning, Leslie!


----------



## Leslie

Annalog said:


> Good morning, Leslie!


And for you I guess it is good night!


----------



## Annalog

Leslie said:


> And for you I guess it is good night!


Yep!


----------



## Jeff

Good morning from deep in the heart of Texas were the time is 5:00 AM and the temperature is 82 going toward 104.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Welcome, Daisy, to KindleBoards and the Good Morning thread!

A cool grey 65 degrees here in northern VA!  I've got the patio door open to listen to the morning birdsong while the coffee brews.  In the post Olympics doldrums....loved the closing ceremony last night!

Everyone have a great day!

Betsy


----------



## Leslie

Betsy, how did christening the new kitchen go?

L


----------



## Amy Corwin

It's the start of a lovely day. 72 degrees so far and we're due for a little sunshine!
Hope everyone's week is starting out well!


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Good Morning from a soggy desert !! We had several hours of rain overnight......yeah










Have a good Monday


----------



## Valmore Daniels

Good morning


----------



## loonlover

Good morning.  A very pleasant 70 degrees going to 95.  We were awakened a little after 4 this morning by a thunderstorm.  So far, an inch of rain has fallen with the possibility of more storms later today.  Too little, too late to save crops, but maybe some of the shrubs and trees will benefit.  

Hope everyone's week has gotten off to a good start.


----------



## geoffthomas

Good Morning (well actually it is after-noon) from MD (well I am actually in VA).
but it is 81 with 88 expected.

Have a great "rest of the day".


----------



## Leslie

Good morning,

Sunny and warm in Basel this morning, with a high of 80 predicted. Have a great day everyone!

L


----------



## Cathy21

Good Morning from the Yorkshire Wolds UK where it is dull and cloudy but you never know, it might brighten up later.

Have a good day.

Cathy


----------



## geoffthomas

good morning all.
It is 73 now with 86 expected.
and it is raining.


----------



## Jeff

The numbers in the heart of Texas today are 75 and 102, with the current temperature at 79. Good morning, everyone. 

Seeing Geoff here this early tells me that perhaps he's not quite so pressed at work.


----------



## Amy Corwin

Good morning from North Carolina!
It's a lovely 72 degrees here and we're due for sunshine all day.
Have a wonderful day!


----------



## Susan in VA

Good morning from Susan-Temporarily-In-FL...  Currently in Treasure Island on the Gulf Coast (near St. Pete's), enjoying sunshine and ocean breezes!  

(DD's dad has a gazillion frequent-stay hotel points from traveling for work, so DD and I are doing our best to put a dent in those.  )

Betsy, congrats on the new kitchen!


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Susan, enjoy Florida! I love the gulf coast.

It was 73 degrees here in northern VA when I got up, but then we had a good rain and it went down to 69. It's clearing now, and I expect it to get hot and yucky.



Leslie said:


> Betsy, how did christening the new kitchen go?


We had people over two nights in a row, and they were properly impressed, even with it not being quite finished. James the sub-contractor is here now finishing up the details--handles, some trim. Next month we tackle the tile backsplash we want. But I'm loving it! Once the handles etc get on, later today, I'll post some pics in my remodeling thread in Not Quite Kindle.

Sounds like you're having fun in Switzerland, Leslie!

Everyone have a great day, wherever you are!

Betsy


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Good Morning.....same 'ol, same 'ol from the desert.

Have a great day


----------



## loonlover

Good morning.  It is a very pleasant 67 with a high of only 88 predicted.  Might just spend some time outside later today.

Hope everyone has a great day.


----------



## Valmore Daniels

Good morning all


----------



## Annalog

Good morning from southern Arizona where it has been hot (100+ F) and sunny and I am expecting more of the same.

It is great to see people posting from so many places!

Have a wonderful day!


----------



## Andra

Good Morning.
Jeff has already reported the Central Texas weather for today, but I will say that we had a unexpected thunderstorm yesterday evening that was quite nice 
Enjoy your day!


----------



## crebel

Good Morning!  The temperature was a pleasant 64 degrees when I awakened at 6 a.m. and is expected to climb into the sunshiney mid-80s.  After several nice rainshowers the last few days there really are spots of green in our formerly yellow-brown lawn.  Mowing may even be required by the weekend (that has been the only bright spot of the drought)!

Very nice to see some new posters in our Good Morning Thread - welcome!  Everyone have a safe and happy day.


----------



## *DrDLN* (dr.s.dhillon)

Good morning you all from Sunny N. California.


----------



## Vegas_Asian

Guess who is still awake.. .......

No not partying (which I really don't do) trying to get back on school schedule. Start new job in a week and a half to so getting on a day schedule a must. 
Its going to be a long hot day

Sent from my Desire HD using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Daisy13

loonlover said:


> Good morning. It is a very pleasant 65 degrees with cloudy skies. Hopefully some of that chance of thunderstorms actually occurs at my house.
> 
> Welcome to the Good Morning thread, Daisy13. Glad to have you aboard.
> 
> Hope everyone has a great Sunday.





Betsy the Quilter said:


> Welcome, Daisy, to KindleBoards and the Good Morning thread!
> 
> A cool grey 65 degrees here in northern VA! I've got the patio door open to listen to the morning birdsong while the coffee brews. In the post Olympics doldrums....loved the closing ceremony last night!
> 
> Everyone have a great day!
> 
> Betsy


thank you guys! 

from the locations i see most of you are from US, any euros around or other continents?


----------



## steiven

Hello
Very Good Morning To all of You  
I am Steven. Newbie here.


----------



## Leslie

Welcome to Daisy and Steven and any other new folks I might have missed.

It's 12:08 here in Basel so technically it's morning, but I usually don't say good morning until I've slept for a little while. But I did want to share this video I made at the Zurich Hauptbahnof last Friday. Not the most exciting video ever but it's my first effort and I think it's sort of fun. Enjoy!


----------



## Jeff

Thanks for sharing, Leslie. Good job.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Daisy13 said:


> thank you guys!
> 
> from the locations i see most of you are from US, any euros around or other continents?


In the good morning, thread, not so many. But we're hoping for more all the time! Maybe you'll start a trend...


Betsy


----------



## Leslie

Good morning from Basel where it is supposed to be hot today--high around 90. I have the day off and my friend Chrissi is visiting from Germany. We are thinking we'll go to the Jeff Koons exhibit at the Foundation Beyeler.

Have a great Wednesday everyone!

L


----------



## Jeff

Good morning, everyone. Nothing new with the Central Texas weather.

Did you say 90, Leslie? I lived in the Bavarian Alps for 3 years, and the highest temperature that I can remember was perhaps 70.


----------



## geoffthomas

good morning from the suburbs of the Nation's Capital.
It is 68 now but we expect 85 with T'showers in the afternoon.


----------



## Amy Corwin

Good morning!
We're in for afternoon thunder showers, but for now, it's sunny and 77 degrees in North Carolina!


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Good Morning

Beautiful desert sunrise.....










It looks like a cooling tread is coming in....low 100s for the rest of the week.

Have a great day


----------



## Andra

Good Morning and Happy Birthday to my mom!!  She is over the moon because she had the grandchild spending the day with her.  Yesterday they stayed in the swimming pool most of the afternoon, but I also heard rumors of catching crickets to feed to some toads...  I also hear that my niece has big plans for Grandma today - can't wait to hear about it later.
It's still hot in Texas.


----------



## Valmore Daniels

Good Morning


----------



## loonlover

Good morning.  A high of 90 is expected with the potential of thunderstorms rising each of the next 3 days.

Bread baking on the agenda for this morning.  Should be fresh out of the oven to go along with lunch.

Hope everyone has a great day.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Good Morning!

A nice morning here in northern VA--although it's already 79 degrees.  Enjoying all the Julia Child 100th birthday celebrations!

Betsy


----------



## Leslie

Jeff said:


> Good morning, everyone. Nothing new with the Central Texas weather.
> 
> Did you say 90, Leslie? I lived in the Bavarian Alps for 3 years, and the highest temperature that I can remember was perhaps 70.


Alas, I am not in the Bavarian Alps but in Basel which is in the Rhine Valley. It gets hot here.  And today it is hot...

L


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

When I Google'd Basel, www.tripadvisor.com said it was warmer than most other places in Switzerland, but only by about three degrees and the average temp this time of year is 76-79 degrees.  So it sounds like warm even for there....

Betsy


----------



## Jeff

Leslie said:


> Alas, I am not in the Bavarian Alps but in Basel which is in the Rhine Valley. It gets hot here.  And today it is hot...
> 
> L


In Germany they call the Alps the Bavarian Alps.  Actually you're very close to the German border, less than 50 miles from where I lived.


----------



## crebel

Good morning from Iowa.  Today is sunny and expected to hit a high of 93 - typical State Fair weather.

LL, fresh baked bread sounds wonderful, what time should I be there for lunch?  

Everyone have a safe and happy day.


----------



## Annalog

Good morning from southern Arizona. It is currently 79-82 F, will reach a high of 92-99 F, and there is 40-75% chance of rain depending on which weather forecast I look at. 

Have a safe and wonderful day!


----------



## Daisy13

Leslie said:


> Welcome to Daisy and Steven and any other new folks I might have missed.
> 
> It's 12:08 here in Basel so technically it's morning, but I usually don't say good morning until I've slept for a little while. But I did want to share this video I made at the Zurich Hauptbahnof last Friday. Not the most exciting video ever but it's my first effort and I think it's sort of fun. Enjoy!


cool! you live there or on vacation?



Betsy the Quilter said:


> In the good morning, thread, not so many. But we're hoping for more all the time! Maybe you'll start a trend...
> 
> 
> Betsy


oic 



NapCat said:


> Good Morning
> 
> Beautiful desert sunrise.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It looks like a cooling tread is coming in....low 100s for the rest of the week.
> 
> Have a great day


perfect morning view imo

sigh is there a multiquote button here, it sucks to copy everything 
and can i change the posts per page? i looked around in the FAQ but i dont see it anywhere


----------



## Annalog

Daisy13 said:


> ...
> sigh is there a multiquote button here, it sucks to copy everything
> and can i change the posts per page? i looked around in the FAQ but i dont see it anywhere


Welcome Daisy! I do not know of a multiquote button but if you push the Preview button, that brings up anpage where it is easier to quote and edit. The older posts are shown in a more compact version in reverse order and more fit on the page.

I don't know of a way to change thenumber ofnposts on a page other than using the text-only WAP2 version where there are 5 posts per page.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Daisy13 said:


> sigh is there a multiquote button here, it sucks to copy everything
> and can i change the posts per page? i looked around in the FAQ but i dont see it anywhere


Daisy--

no, there's no way to change the number of posts per page. Some short threads will have an "all" feature, but once the thread goes to more than two pages, that option disappears.

There is no multiquote, either, but when you're posting (it doesn't have to be in preview mode), the last page or so of posts are shown below the text box; there's an "insert quote" for each post that will insert that post at the current cursor location in your reply.

When I want to quote something that's not on the current page, I quote that first using "Quote" instead of "Reply" and then use the "insert quote" for later quotes.

Hope this helps!

Betsy


----------



## Pietro Reviglio

Good morning world.
6.30 am here in Italy and up already... thanks to a mosquito.
*Grumpy*


----------



## Leslie

Good morning,

Raining in Basel this morning which has the advantage of cooling things off. Back to work for me...

L


----------



## geoffthomas

good morning all.
It is 68 with 83 possible.
Nice day today.
Welcome to our morning thread, Pietro.


----------



## Amy Corwin

Gonna be a hot one today! But it's nice now at 69 degrees. The weather dude says it will be sunny. He forgot to mention the hot and humid part.


----------



## loonlover

Good morning.  A high of 97 with partly cloudy skies.  The chance of thunderstorms has been removed from the forecast for today.  

Hope everyone has a great day.


----------



## Jeff

Good morning, all. It's going to be 102 in the heart of Texas today, but the weekend is supposed to be cooler.


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Good Morning

Beautiful morning in the desert....going to be a nippy 108 in death Valley

Have a great day


----------



## Susan in VA

Good morning from sunny Montgomery, AL.  Heading back to VA today, taking the scenic route along the mountains.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Reviglio said:


> Good morning world.
> 6.30 am here in Italy and up already... thanks to a mosquito.
> *Grumpy*


Welcome, Pietro!

Enjoying a cooler morning here in northern VA; just got back from a walk around the neighborhood. Most interesting thing we saw on our walk? A baking potato in someone's front yard near the sidewalk. Just laying there in the grass. 

Betsy


----------



## Valmore Daniels

Good morning


----------



## Andra

Good Morning!
Today should be an interesting day.  I need to travel to one of our Wildlife Management Areas to check on an A/V install and DH is going with me.  So today we are driving as far as San Antonio and then finishing up the trip on Friday.  Current plans call for a lazy weekend on the RiverWalk


----------



## crebel

Good morning.  We were awakened by a thunderstorm at 5 a.m.  It cooled everything off nicely and the temperature isn't supposed to get above the low 70s today, still overcast and breezy.

Interesting morning walk discovery, Betsy.  Maybe they are trying to see if it is hot enough to bake the potato outside...

Everyone have a safe and happy day.


----------



## Annalog

Good morning from southern Arizona. It rained last night and is still sprinkling this morning! Currently overcast and 64 F with a high below 90 F with the chance of more rain. No heat advisory for Gilbert where the high should be 104 F. Oh what a beautiful morning! Oh what a beautiful day!

Welcome, Pietro. Also welcome Daisy and others I missed.

Have a glorious day!


----------



## Leslie

Good morning,

Greetings from Basel. Cool and sunny right now (55) but they are predicting a high of 85. My last full day....I head home tomorrow.

Have a great day everyone!

L


----------



## Pietro Reviglio

Betsy the Quilter said:


> Welcome, Pietro!
> 
> Enjoying a cooler morning here in northern VA; just got back from a walk around the neighborhood. Most interesting thing we saw on our walk? A baking potato in someone's front yard near the sidewalk. Just laying there in the grass.
> 
> Betsy


Thank you Betsy. 
And good morning again. Mosquito still around... *grrr* 
Enjoy your day everyone.


----------



## drenee

Good morning, KB friends.  I have missed you all.  
deb


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Reviglio said:


> Thank you Betsy.
> And good morning again. Mosquito still around... *grrr*
> Enjoy your day everyone.


At least you only have one! 

LOL, Chris, about the potato. Maybe so!

Deb----Welcome back!!! We missed you, too!

It's 64 and damp here in northern VA. Today's big event is we're babysitting the grandkids' dog overnight; he's being dropped off today. (We took care of the neighbor kid's fish last week. I think we're turning into a pet motel, LOL!)

Everyone have a great day! Leslie, enjoy the day and safe travels tomorrow!

Betsy


----------



## geoffthomas

Good morning all.
And special good morning to Deb.
we did indeed miss you.
Be sure to ask Chris about her visit with us.
Ok it is 63 now but 91 is expected and probable showers.


----------



## Jeff

Good morning, all. Nothing to report. That's probably good news.

Welcome back, Deb. Safe trip, Leslie.

Happy birthday, Maureen.


----------



## 13500

Good morning. It is a lovely, cooler day in Chicagoland with temperatures expected to be in the mid-70s. Ahhhh, perfect.


----------



## loonlover

Good morning.  79 going to 95 with a 50% chance of rain.  I'll be on the arena floor so won't know what the weather is for most of the day  

A very loud thunderstorm went through during the night.  Rain gauge had about 3/8 inch in it.  One of the dogs is terrified of thunder - guess who spent some time in bed with their human last night.  This storm was so loud that his Thundershirt didn't have much affect on his quaking nerves.

Welcome back, Deb.  You were missed.

Leslie, safe travels tomorrow.

Hope everyone's Friday is a great one!


----------



## Sean Sweeney

Good morning.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Sean Sweeney said:


> Good morning.


Sean! Where ya been?

Betsy


----------



## Sean Sweeney

I've been in hiding. 

New relationship is going exceedingly well; we've been together since the day after my birthday (3 1/2 months ago), but it feels like we've been together all our lives. Moved in with her in June. Loads of duties that I didn't have living in the city. Finished the fourth Jaclyn Johnson novel's first draft, then we went on vacation to Cape Cod last week.


----------



## Valmore Daniels

Good morning all


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Sean Sweeney said:


> I've been in hiding.
> 
> New relationship is going exceedingly well; we've been together since the day after my birthday (3 1/2 months ago), but it feels like we've been together all our lives. Moved in with her in June. Loads of duties that I didn't have living in the city. Finished the fourth Jaclyn Johnson novel's first draft, then we went on vacation to Cape Cod last week.


Yay, glad to hear things are good...welcome back!

Betsy


----------



## Susan in VA

Mornin', all.  Currently posting from Troutville, VA, just north of Roanoke.  It's 220 miles from home but those will be long 220 miles because there's so much construction on the highways this year.  Still, it's a scenic drive through the mountains!  (Baby mountains compared to Leslie's, but it's the only kind available in VA  )

Nice to see a bunch of new people (and some oldies  ) posting here!


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Good Morning !

Cool (relative word for we desert rats...) and breezy this morning.

Happy Friday All


----------



## crebel

A late good morning from SE Iowa!  Perfect weather here today, cool and clear skies.  It feels like Fall, I think the seasons have moved up a month.

Wonderful to hear from Deb and Sean this morning, you have been missed!  Leslie, safe travels home.

Everyone have a safe and happy day.


----------



## Sean Sweeney

Hiya Chris!


----------



## crebel

Sean Sweeney said:


> Hiya Chris!


Hiya honey! Your ears must have been burning, because we were talking about you in chat Wednesday night. No one else was excited with me that a Mariners' pitcher had pitched a perfect game. Welcome back and congrats on the good things that are happening in your life.


----------



## Sean Sweeney

crebel said:


> Hiya honey! Your ears must have been burning, because we were talking about you in chat Wednesday night. No one else was excited with me that a Mariners' pitcher had pitched a perfect game. Welcome back and congrats on the good things that are happening in your life.


A little.  I had Jaclyn post on her Facebook page about Felix's perfecto. My life is fantastic; selling books, and living the life I've always wanted. It's very quiet here, since I've moved from the 'Burg. Just got finished mowing the lawn. About to grab my Kindle in a little bit as long as the wifey allows it and continue reading A Clash of Kings. Don't think we have anything else on the agenda today.

Will start brainstorming my next project next week I think... and that should take me to Christmas-ish to write it.


----------



## Randirogue

Mornin' afternoon everyone. Been up for a couple hours, but still not all that lively. Got back from family visit to Florida late last night and I have one serious case of "jet lag" even though we went by Amtrak. Being 5 months pregnant with our first child probably didn't ease it any either. I hope it's "jet lag" because otherwise I'm coming down with the awful cold my mom had while we were down there. Extra annoying, if that be the case, because I purposefully only did very short visits with her three times (like literally ten minutes apiece and sat across the room from each other) rather than a good, long, personal catch up. Ah well, I'm sure I'm find out for sure which it is soon enough.

Hope everyone else is doing grand!


----------



## Annalog

A late good morning from southern Arizona. A bit cooler this morning which was good as DH and I have been doing some serious maintenance and cleaning of the window air conditioner attached to the chicken coop. 

Everyone, hope your day is wonderful!


----------



## Leslie

Good morning from Basel, my last morning here...

The sun is shining on the Spalentor. Pleasant right now but it is supposed to get hot today. I'll be on my way for the journey home around 12:15 pm, just about the time the early bird east coasters will be waking up and saying good morning.

L


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Leslie, have a safe flight home!

Betsy


----------



## Leslie

Betsy the Quilter said:


> Leslie, have a safe flight home!
> 
> Betsy


Thanks, Betsy!

I'll be sure to wave at all the Kindleboarders who live in Europe and the North Atlantic as I fly over...LOL.

L


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

It just started raining quite hard here in northern VA....

Betsy


----------



## Vegas_Asian

Lightning in Vegas. Hands still smell like Indian curry. Good morning.

Sent from my Desire HD using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Sean Sweeney

Good morning, everyone. An overcast sky here in the Commonwealth. Enjoying some coffee before Jen heads to the farmstand while I watch the opening of the Premier League season.


----------



## Jeff

Thunder, lightening and pouring rain. The Uninterruptible Power Sources are getting a workout. Good morning, everyone.


----------



## NapCat (retired)

48% humidity in the desert this morning !! gasp !!

Hope everyone has a great weekend


----------



## geoffthomas

good morning all.
It will be another summer day here.
wet from last night's rain - will get hot - will prob rain again.


----------



## Annalog

Good morning from southern Arizona. Overcast with 50% chance of rain and highs in the 80s for Benson (40% and 90s for Tucson). 

I'm headed to Tucson today as soon as I feed the chickens and eat breakfast as I have a 9 AM appointment to donate blood at the Red Cross. (Wish me luck with the hemocrit/iron level test.) ETA: Failed the hemocrit/iron test by 0.2. Will try again in a couple weeks.

Have a safe and wonderful day!


----------



## loonlover

Good morning.  Our weather matches Jeff's post.  One of the dogs woke me early whining at the door - he does not like thunderstorms.

Annual Democratic Party fund raiser at the arena tonight.  Usually a good people watching event.

Welcome back, Sean!  You were missed.

Hope everyone is having a great weekend.


----------



## drenee

Good morning, KB friends.  Lovely Saturday morning.  61 currently.  
I have trimmed up my flowers in the front garden this morning, had an hour long conversation with my BFF, and enjoyed this lovely morning.  
I have errands to run.  
deb


----------



## Valmore Daniels

Good morning


----------



## Randirogue

Good afternoon, everyone.  Finally shaking off the "jet lag" from my trip back to Florida.  Still can't believe how fast it went.  Didn't get to visit with half the people we wanted to.  And with the baby on the way, we probably won't be back for maybe even a couple years.  Guess they'll just have to come visit us here in NY, won't they?  

Speaking of baby.... We started our baby registries yesterday.  So far we've made wish lists on Amazon and ThinkGeek.com. Goodness, there's the coolest baby stroller on ThinkGeek!  It's got running lights, shocks, recharges its own batteries via its own back wheels, opens and closes itself with the touch of a button (with sensors to prevent closing when something is in the seat), plugs to charge your smartphone and iPod, and looks like something out of some sleek sci-fi story!  The video for it is mouth watering to this new mom-to-be, more so to the new father-to-be.  It's also over $800.  So, we also put more realistic stroller options on the list as well.  Still, it was amusing when we showed it off to the baby-crazy-happy grandparents.  Lol

Well, I should be getting down to writing, more baby-planning, Getting through emails, checking the other threads, chores, and such.  You all have a great day!


----------



## Sean Sweeney

Hello and good morning from the Commonwealth. It's rather cold this morning, but clear with no signs of clouds. Bundled up with a hooded sweatshirt and sweatpants. Enjoying a cup of Breakfast Blend. 59 degrees with a high of 79 expected. Going to finish this stage of the moving in process today, moving books up to my office and unpacking DVDs downstairs.

Enjoy your day!


----------



## Leslie

Good morning from my back porch in beautiful southern Maine. It's a beautiful 61 degrees right now with nary a cloud in the sky. My weather widget says it is 90 in Basel--have to say, I prefer the cooler temps here in Maine.

Yesterday was an unbelievably long day--I was up at 6:30 am, began my journey at noon, and tumbled into bed here at home at 11 pm our time (which would have been 5 am in Basel). I didn't sleep much on the plane so I was exhausted by the time I got home. The upside is that I think I cured my jetlag in one fell swoop. I feel nice and rested this morning.

Finishing my coffee and the newspaper, then off to unpack my suitcase of dirty clothes and trip treats for the family. Have a great day everyone!

L


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Good morning from northern Virginia!  Grey and cool this morning!  We sent the grandgirl's dog home with the family last night, so we're empty nesters this morning.    I do enjoy having a dog around.  Although I didn't enjoy him waking me up before my time yesterday asking to go out.  

Glad you got home safely, Leslie and Randi!  Randi--that's some stroller, LOL!

Betsy


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Good Morning

81 this morning and humid after an overnight shower....off to Death Valley....118 forecast.










Hope everyone has a restful Sunday


----------



## Jeff

Good morning, everyone. It's cool and damp in the heart of Texas this morning. Shouldn't get over a hundred today. Glad you're home safely, Leslie.


----------



## geoffthomas

good morning.
It is a nice morning.
we have 67 with 84 coming up.
and a chance of rain all day.


----------



## loonlover

Good morning.  Currently 69 going to 88 for the day.  Still a slight chance of thunderstorms.  We received an inch of rain Friday night into Saturday morning.  Guess that means I'll be mowing sometime this week.

Hope everyone has a great Sunday.


----------



## Valmore Daniels

Good Morning


----------



## Randirogue

The temperature here in New York has been great.  I didn't even need to use ac last night or this morning.  Of course, chilly, rainy weather seems to work best to boost my creativity, but deep into summer, I can take this as well.


----------



## Annalog

Good morning from southern Arizona. It is currently 80 F with 55% humidity. Clear skies and headed to 90 F or so.

Have a wonderful day.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Good morning, another grey morning here in northern VA.  66 degree and rain predicted.  

Maybe a good day to go to a movie!

Everyone have a great day.

Betsy


----------



## Leslie

Betsy the Quilter said:


> Maybe a good day to go to a movie!


From the reviews I have read, I wouldn't recommend *Sparkle*, even if it is Whitney Houston's last movie.

Meanwhile, 62 and lovely on the porch. Back to work at the Free Clinic today...

L


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Leslie said:


> From the reviews I have read, I wouldn't recommend *Sparkle*, even if it is Whitney Houston's last movie.


  We were thinking more of _Hope Springs_.

Betsy


----------



## geoffthomas

good morning - gray in md too.
64 with a high of 77 and scattered rain.
Gee, just like Betsy's weather.


----------



## Amy Corwin

Hi!
Rain today - which is good for my tomato plant.  We're starting to get a lot of cherry tomatoes and that's good.

Right now it is 70 with a high of 84 expected.

Hope everyone is having a good start to their week.


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Good Morning

Another hot/humid day in the desert.....

Happy Monday to All


----------



## loonlover

Good morning.  68 going to 86 today.  Looks like highs around 90 for most of the week.

Received enough rain last week that I'm sure I'll have to mow this week.

Hope everyone has a great start to the week.


----------



## Valmore Daniels

Good Morning


----------



## Andra

Happy Monday!
We are back home after a few days in San Antonio.  The Riverwalk is a fun place to be when it's raining.  We had a good time watching everyone scurry around - we had decided that we were going to get wet and enjoy it.  I felt like I was about 6 years old - it was great!


----------



## Annalog

Good morning from southern Arizona. Currently 70 F with a predicted high of 84 F and 40% chance of rain. Hoping for rain as our A/C is not working. Fortunately our ceiling fans are. (ETA: The windows are open wide and a nice breeze is blowing through the house.)

Have a wonderful day!


----------



## Jeff

Good morning, everyone. Not as hot here in the heart of Texas today. Have a good one.


----------



## crebel

Good morning Kindleboarders.  According to my computer, it is mostly sunny and only 58 degrees here this morning.  I am sitting in the screened veranda with my laptop and enjoying the cooler morning.  The birds are busy at the feeders, the yard has greened up again with the recent rains and it is a darn good start to a new week!

Everyone have a safe and happy day.


----------



## Sean Sweeney

Goooooooooooooooood morning, KBers. A sunny day with light clouds here in the Commonwealth.

Have a great day.


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Good Morning

79 with 48% humidity (which is horrible for we desert rats.....yuk)

FINALLY. it is my Friday....just did a 12 day week.

Have a good day all


----------



## loonlover

Good morning all.  It is 63 going to 88 today.

Heading to the grocery store shortly.

Hope everyone has a great Tuesday.


----------



## Jeff

I thought I said good morning already. No? Okay. Good morning, everyone. It's a cool 68 degrees and drizzling in the heart of Texas. Have a good one.


----------



## Valmore Daniels

Good morning


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Good morning!  

A lovely morning here in northern VA.  I'm going to throw the top down (well, it's already down) on the Miata and drive over to do some volunteer computer support.

Just a gorgeous sunny day.  Hope y'all have a great day!

Betsy


----------



## Leslie

Good morning,

Sunny and warm in southern Maine. It looked like rain was possible earlier but now it has cleared up.

Have a great Tuesday everyone!

L


----------



## geoffthomas

good morning from derwood.
it is 70 with 84 possible.

And a Happy Birthday to Deb.


----------



## Jeff

Oh yes. Happy birthday, Deb.


----------



## Annalog

Happy birthday, Deb!

Good morning from southern Arizona. It is currently sunny and 80 F and headed to the mid 90s or higher. The A/C person is here with DH and I am in our library/office with the cats. We are hoping that the heat pump only needs Freon (or whatever the correct coolant is) or parts that are on the truck. We hope they do not have to send away for another control board. ETA: The repair guy said it was a hole abraded in the lines of the inside unit. He will weld on a couple patches and recharge the coolant. Should only be labor and coolant. 

Have a terrific Tuesday!


----------



## *DrDLN* (dr.s.dhillon)

Good morning to you all from N.California. Sunny and breezy.


----------



## crebel

Too early for me today.  I will just say good morning and go fix coffee...


----------



## Leslie

Good morning,

A little early for me too. 57 right now and the sun is casting long shadows on the lawn. High of 80. Have a great day everyone!

L


----------



## Sean Sweeney

Good morning. A little chilly. Have to go feed the horses in a bit.


----------



## Annalog

Good morning from southern Arizona. Currently dark and 70F. Definitely too early to be awake. I thought I would try quoting Wunderground: "Mostly cloudy with a chance of a thunderstorm and a chance of rain. High of 84F. Winds from the SSW at 5 to 10 mph. Chance of rain 50% with rainfall amounts near 0.3 in. possible." Rain and hail yesterday and almost a third of an inch possible today? Incredible!

Have a Wonderful Wednesday!

ETA: It is raining!!!


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Aaargh, Deb, I missed your birthday.  Happy belated birthday!  Hope it was a good one!

Good Morning from northern VA!

66 degrees, going to get to 86 degrees here.  Off to do a couple more hours of volunteer computer support.  At least I hope it's only a couple of hours...computer support never ends, LOL!

Everyone have a great day!  Sean, give the horses a pat from me.  I'm jealous...

Betsy


----------



## loonlover

Good morning.  Currently 61 with clear skies.

Intinst has a doctor's appointment this afternoon, otherwise not much going on at our house.  I like it that way.

Hope everyone has a great day.


----------



## Jeff

Good morning, everyone. It's 68 in the heart of Texas.

"Horses are good taco meat."


----------



## 13500

Good morning.


----------



## Valmore Daniels

Good morning


----------



## geoffthomas

Good Morning all.
It is 70 in Derwood with 82 expected.
A nice day.
And it is Marti Lewis' birthday.


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Good Morning

70 degrees, 100% humidity, rain, wind, thunder and lightning....AND I AM OFF TODAY !!!










Perfect "Pajama Day".....going to have "second breakfast and first nap" shortly

Have a great day All


----------



## geoffthomas

Good Morning from Derwood.
It is 68 with 86 expected.

And a pretty day too.


----------



## Amy Corwin

Good morning from North Carolina!
It's a lovely 70 degrees and we're due for a bit of rain.
Great time to stay indoors and read a book.


----------



## Leslie

Good morning,

Another sunny day in southern Maine!

L


----------



## Jeff

Good morning, everyone. Nothing new here. Have a good one.


----------



## loonlover

Good morning.  See Jeff's post for the latest.


----------



## Sean Sweeney

Good morning, gang. A nice cool morning here in the Commonwealth. High expected of about 86.

Have some housework to do, then I'm going to dive into a book for a few hours.

Enjoy your day.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Jeff said:


> "Horses are good taco meat."


Ewwww, Jeff. 

A beautiful morning here in northern VA! Off to do some more volunteer computer support, hopefully the last day for awhile...

Everyone have a great day!

Betsy


----------



## crebel

Good morning from SE Iowa.  Cool and sunny this morning, but headed for a scorcher.  I'm enjoying my tea and KB in the screened porch before it gets miserable.

Everyone have a safe and happy day.


----------



## Valmore Daniels

Good Morning


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Good Morning

Cool and fragrant in the desert this morning.....forecast under 100 for the next week and under 90 the following week !  

Yeah Summer is over !! 

Enjoy your day.


----------



## Andra

It's still morning in Austin for another 4 minutes, so Good Morning.
I am attending a training class today and somehow ended up being the IT support person as well...


----------



## Annalog

Good morning, just barely, from southern Arizona. It is sunny with thunder clouds, hot and humid. Hoping for a bit more rain.

Hope your Thursday is terrific.


----------



## loonlover

Good morning all.  It appears to be a pleasant morning with a temp of 72 and the high will be in the low 90s.

We have a few things to do this morning before heading to Texas this afternoon for the DFW area meet-up planned for tomorrow.  Looking forward to seeing/meeting fellow KBers.

Hope everyone has a great Friday.


----------



## Leslie

Good morning,

70 right now with a high of 80 predicted. Sunny and nice. Enjoy your Fridays everyone!

L


----------



## crebel

Good morning.  Our weather report is about like LL's

Everyone have a safe and happy day.  Especially safe travels to those heading to DFW meet-up, wish I were one of them!


----------



## Valmore Daniels

Good morning


----------



## Annalog

Good morning from southern Arizona. It is currently 63 F with 87% humidity headed to the mid 80s in Benson. Both Tucson and Gilbert show highs below 100 today. (OK, Gilbert shows 99 F so it will probably be 100 F there but that is lots better than 105+. )

Stay safe and have a wonderful day!


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Good Morning to everyone!

Bright sunshine this morning in northern VA.  S'posed to go up to 90 today, I think, but less humid.  More tech support today, but I hope to be almost done.

Housework.  Blah.

Safe travels to everyone going to the Dallas meet-up!  So exciting!

Betsy


----------



## Sean Sweeney

Morning, boys and girls. A little sluggish start to the day.


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Good Morning

68 in the desert this morning......good gardening and car washing weather.

Happy Friday All


----------



## geoffthomas

Good Morning from Derwood.
It is pleasant again, here.
77 on the way to 84.

And a little cat told me that it is NapCatSSantone's Birthday.
boy am I embarrassed - misread a post.


----------



## Andra

Happy Friday!!!!
And Happy Birthday to NapCat!


----------



## Sean Sweeney

Good morning and happy Saturday! A little foggy here in the Commonwealth. Tracking an Aussie Rules football match and watching Swansea-West Ham. Lots to do today.


----------



## Jeff

Good morning from the heart of Texas where it's 79, going toward 93. Wish I was on my way to Dallas to meet all the North-Texas KBers.


----------



## geoffthomas

good morining from Derwood.
It is 70 with 77 possible.
looks like scattered showers all day.


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Good  Morning

Hope everyone has a great weekend


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Good morning!  74 degrees this morning in northern VA.  Kinda grey.  We're thinking of going to a model train expo....

Everyone have a great day!

Betsy


----------



## loonlover

Good morning from Texas.  

An uneventful drive down yesterday afternoon.  Our son had supper ready for us when we arrived and we spent the evening just catching up.  We don't live that far from each other, but it still seems we don't get together nearly often enough.  Work schedules seem to interfere, somehow.

We are looking forward to the meet-up in just a few hours.

Hope everyone has a great Saturday.


----------



## crebel

Good morning.  Lots of rain was predicted overnight, I don't think we got a single drop...

Everyone have a safe and happy day.  Have fun at the DFW meet-up and take lots of pictures for the rest of us!


----------



## Leslie

Good morning,

A little cloudy here with a mix of sun and clouds predicted for the day. 68 right now.

I am looking forward to hearing about the Texas meet up!

L


----------



## Annalog

Good morning from southern Arizona. Currently 67F and 68% humidity headed to 85F.

For those attending the DFW meet, have a great time.

Have a wonderful weekend!


----------



## Valmore Daniels

Good morning


----------



## Sean Sweeney

Hello and good morning!


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Good Morning

80 in the desert this morning....may not break 100

Off to work.....look at the traffic I have to deal with on my commute !!










Hope everyone has a restful Sunday


----------



## geoffthomas

Good Morning from MD.
It is 70 with a high of 79 possible.
Probably some rain.


----------



## loonlover

Good morning.  

We'll be heading home sometime later today.  Our son is already at work, but we decided we'd leave whenever we get ready.  Have no reason to be home by any particular time.  Travel without a deadline is nice.

The meet-up yesterday was great.  It is fun to have faces, and as BTackitt says, voices to put with screen names.

Hope everyone has a peaceful Sunday.


----------



## Jeff

Good morning, all. Drive carefully, LL and II.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Y'all drive carefully!

Sunny and humid this morning in northern VA.  Glad for the sun, the Miata got caught with its top down at yesterday's trip to the model train show.    So we've moved her out into the sun to dry out.

Quiet day planned for today!  Everyone have a great one!

Betsy


----------



## Annalog

Good morning from southern Arizona. It was sunny and humid earlier this morning; now there are a few clouds in the sky. Mid mid 80s and 30% chance of rain was predicted predicted earlier this morning; it is already 90 F and now the prediction is mid 90s with 20% chance of rain.

I am working some extra hours today. Tomorrow morning I will try again to donate blood to the Red Cross. Hopefully the iron supplements and extra iron rich food will help me pass the hemocrit test. 

Hope your day is wonderful.


----------



## Leslie

Good early afternoon,

I was up and out early to drive Hannah back to college so I didn't have time to say good morning at the usual time. Nice day here--80. Glad to be home and back on the porch.

L


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Good Morning!  66 degrees this morning in northern VA--supposed to go up to 88 degrees and cloudy.  So, a nice day though humid again.

House cleaning.  Yuck.  Oh, well...it must be done!

Annalog, did you pass your test?

Everyone have a great day.  Stay safe, our gulf coast members!

Betsy


----------



## Sean Sweeney

Good morning everyone. The wife is off for her first day of school (three days of professional development), and it's a chilly morning here in the Commonwealth; I could see my breath when I went out to feed the horses.

Enjoy your day! It should warm up soon!

Stay safe, Gulf Coast.


----------



## geoffthomas

good morning from MD.
it is 68 going up to 86.
enjoy.


----------



## Amy Corwin

Good morning from North Carolina!
It's 72 degrees now and supposed to go up to about 90 or so.

Have a great week!


----------



## Jeff

It's 75, and the livin' is easy. Good morning from deep in the heart of Texas.


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Good Morning !

At 64 there is an absolute Autumn like nip in the desert air !!  Brrrrrr

Have a good Monday !


----------



## loonlover

Good morning.  Currently 71 and a still summery high of 95 expected.  We did get an inch of rain yesterday.  Guess mowing will have to be done this week.

Hope it is a good day and will be thinking of those on the gulf coast.


----------



## Vegas_Asian

All the schools start today.  Gotta get out of bed and beat the traffic

Sent from my Desire HD using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Leslie

Good morning,

Another beautiful morning--72 degrees. Driving to work with the top down was very pleasant. 

L


----------



## Valmore Daniels

Good Morning


----------



## Annalog

Good morning from southern Arizona where the weather is like yesterday.

Betsy, I haven't  taken the test yet. I have fed the chickens  and need to take a shower and eat breakfast before I drive to Tucson. I will update this post as well as posting on either the Bump or Thump thread.  (I passed with flying colors! 13.6 when all I needed was 12.5.    OK, the main color was red.   )

Hope everyone has a wonderful day.


----------



## crebel

Morning!  Everyone have a safe and happy day.


----------



## Vegas_Asian

Front row parking first day of school......Yeah,  I will take it. Yay for packing every single meal for the day! 

Sent from my Desire HD using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Andra

Good Morning!
It looks bright and sunny outside and I am about ready to head to work.  Since I work for the state, we get weird holidays that no one else gets. Today is LBJ's birthday so technically I don't have to go in. But I have stuff to do...
The weekend was great.  It was fun to see everyone at the DFW meet on Saturday.  The Loverboy, Pat Benatar, Journey concert was awesome. And we got to spend time with some old friends on Sunday.
I hope you all have a great week!


----------



## Susan in VA

Good morning from the DC 'burbs, where it's finally sunny after several mostly gray and/or rainy days.  Seems like just yesterday school was out for the summer, and now I'm already working on the "must do before school starts" list.


----------



## crebel

Good morning.  It is early and the days are getting shorter again as it is still very dark outside.  Temperature is at 69 on its way to 93 - muggy and buggy...

Everyone have a safe and happy day.


----------



## Amy Corwin

Good morning from North Carolina!
It's 73 at the moment and a high of 86 is forecast, along with some rain. We can always use the rain!


----------



## Andra

Good Morning!
Our Commission meets this week so I am at work early.
It's 73 and fair with possible thunderstorms in the forecast and a high expected to be 95.
The sunrise was really pretty today.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Annalog said:


> I passed with flying colors! 13.6 when all I needed was 12.5.    OK, the main color was red.  )


Yay, Anna!

Susan, we must do lunch once you're free during the day!

Humid and sprinkly this morning in northern VA. And the kitchen trash was stinky so I put it out on the front porch.  Off today to do some volunteer work. Everyone stay safe and have a great day!

Betsy


----------



## Sean Sweeney

Good morning everyone... a rainy yet humid day in the Commonwealth. A good day to rest and curl up with a good book. But I'm going to work on my next novel project instead.


----------



## loonlover

Good morning.  77 going to 90.  Another brief rain shower last night of about 1/4 inch.

Dental check-up scheduled this morning followed by a trip to Wal-Mart.

Hope everyone has a great day.


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Good Morning

It is 79 with a hurricane on the way in New Orleans.....I have been notified that I am on alert to respond to the Gulf Coast should ISSAC become a dangerous storm.










[size=11pt]But for today, I am off to Death Valley...62 with a beautiful desert sunrise....

Have a good day


----------



## Valmore Daniels

Good morning


----------



## geoffthomas

Good Morning from Derwood.
It is 73 with 84 possible.
The day started with rain - and may continue most of the day.


----------



## Leslie

Good morning,

Rainy here this morning but warm...

L


----------



## Susan in VA

Good morning!  Car safety inspection today, which means at least an hour's peaceful reading time while I wait 

Betsy, I'll take you up on that.  Are you going to be at Art on the Avenue this year, and isn't that coming up soon?


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Susan in VA said:


> Are you going to be at Art on the Avenue this year, and isn't that coming up soon?


Sigh...no. They won't let us share a booth this year, each artist has to have an individual booth. And I don't have tents, tables, flooring and don't make enough at the show to make it worth renting them or even borrowing them. So no Art on the Avenue for me as a vendor, though I'll probably go help my girlfriend.

We'll talk about lunch...(maybe we'll even invite Ann. )

Betsy


----------



## Annalog

Good morning from southern Arizona. Currently 68 F and 70% humidity with a predicted high around 90 F and 20% chance of rain.

Hope everyone has a safe and wonderful day.


----------



## Susan in VA

Betsy the Quilter said:


> Sigh...no. They won't let us share a booth this year, each artist has to have an individual booth. And I don't have tents, tables, flooring and don't make enough at the show to make it worth renting them or even borrowing them. So no Art on the Avenue for me as a vendor, though I'll probably go help my girlfriend.


How annoying! I'm sure they'll lose a lot of good people that way.


----------



## Jeff

Ha. I typed this at 7:00 but forgot to post so I'll edit out the weather and defer to Andra.

Good morning from deep in the heart of Texas.


----------



## Sean Sweeney

The rain and clouds have departed, and I think the humidity is gone, too... warming up a tad. Turning into a nice day.


----------



## Vegas_Asian

First day at my new job Starbucks! So excited. And it's under a hundred degrees

Sent from my Desire HD using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Daisy13

good morning all! almost time for work. first coffee + some browsing ofc 



Annalog said:


> Welcome Daisy! I do not know of a multiquote button but if you push the Preview button, that brings up anpage where it is easier to quote and edit. The older posts are shown in a more compact version in reverse order and more fit on the page.
> 
> I don't know of a way to change thenumber ofnposts on a page other than using the text-only WAP2 version where there are 5 posts per page.





Betsy the Quilter said:


> Daisy--
> 
> no, there's no way to change the number of posts per page. Some short threads will have an "all" feature, but once the thread goes to more than two pages, that option disappears.
> 
> There is no multiquote, either, but when you're posting (it doesn't have to be in preview mode), the last page or so of posts are shown below the text box; there's an "insert quote" for each post that will insert that post at the current cursor location in your reply.
> 
> When I want to quote something that's not on the current page, I quote that first using "Quote" instead of "Reply" and then use the "insert quote" for later quotes.
> 
> Hope this helps!
> 
> Betsy


thank you Annalog and Betsy!


----------



## geoffthomas

Good Wednesday Morning.
It is 61 with 79 expected.
Seems to be cooling down.
Have a great day.


----------



## Sean Sweeney

Good morning boys and girls. A chilly start here in the Commonwealth. Supposed to get up to 79. Horses are fed and sated.

Enjoy your day!


----------



## Jeff

Good morning, all. Today's my great-grandson's first day of school and I'm a nervous wreck. Dang kids. Why can't they stay little?


----------



## Sean Sweeney

Jeff said:


> Good morning, all. Today's my great-grandson's first day of school and I'm a nervous wreck. Dang kids. Why can't they stay little?


Great grandson?!? I thought you were in your 50s, Jeff?!


----------



## Susan in VA

Jeff said:


> Good morning, all. Today's my great-grandson's first day of school and I'm a nervous wreck. Dang kids. Why can't they stay little?


Did you get to take him to school?

And good morning, everyone. Off to the beach with my mother for a looooong walk today. We both like those, and DD doesn't (yet), so this week while she's away is our chance to go walk for 5-6 hours!


----------



## Jeff

Sean Sweeney said:


> Great grandson?!? I thought you were in your 50s, Jeff?!


I was. Twenty years ago,


----------



## Jeff

Susan in VA said:


> Did you get to take him to school?


No, dang it. His mother invoked motherly privilege. I'll be picking him up. I may leave a bit early. Like now.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Jeff said:


> No, dang it. His mother invoked motherly privilege. I'll be picking him up. I may leave a bit early. Like now.


You'll be the first to hear how it went!

Good morning from northern VA--68 degrees and the humidity is down this morning, quite nice!

Everyone have a great day and stay safe!

Betsy


----------



## Susan in VA

Jeff said:


> I may leave a bit early. Like now.


LOL!

Psst, Jeff. Did you know that most teachers, yes even kindergarten ones, would LOVE it if a parent or grandparent helped out in the classroom an hour or two a week? Of course you'd have to ask, but I'm betting they could use an extra person for some of the activities.... Just sayin'.


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Vegas_Asian said:


> "...So excited. And it's under a hundred degrees..."



Only we desert rats understand how refreshingly cool "under a hundred" means !!


----------



## Andra

Good Morning!
Jeff was so caught up in first day of school drama that he forgot the weather.  Never fear - it's still hot in Texas.
I hope your kiddo has a great first day of school.  And Susan's idea of volunteering is a good one


----------



## Valmore Daniels

Good morning


----------



## Leslie

Good morning,

Beautiful and sunny this morning--68 and perfect.

Have a great Wednesday everyone!

L


----------



## loonlover

Good morning.  Still warm here, but I was able to mow the back yard last night without feeling like I was melting. 

Hope everyone has a good day and stays safe.


----------



## Sean Sweeney

Jeff said:


> I was. Twenty years ago,


Well there you go.


----------



## Annalog

Good morning from southern Arizona where the weather is much like yesterday. Sunny and cool in the morning, warm midday (90F), clouds in the afternoon with a 20% chance of thunderstorms, and cooling to a beautiful, if possibly cloudy or damp, evening. 

Hope your day is wonderful!


----------



## crebel

Good Morning.  Still warm and humid here.  Looks like we will have significant (and much needed) rain over the weekend as remnants of Issac move northward through the midwest.  Prayers for the safety of those in the direct path.


----------



## Sean Sweeney

I'm freezing. Has to be in the 60s right now.


----------



## Sean Sweeney

I'm going to tell you... I dislike seeing my breath is the mornings -- in freaking August. It's in the 50s right now, mid 50s. Supposed to get up to 85, though. First day of school here, so the girlfriend has already left (she's a teacher) for the day. I have soccer previews to write later. Going to work on my next book today.

Good morning and have a great day!


----------



## Jeff

[yawn]
Good morning.

I woke up at 3:00 and couldn't go back to sleep. Now, when it's too late, I'm nodding off. It's going to be a long day.

Oh, the heart of Texas weather, for Andra: It's 75 now with a high of 97 and rain predicted for later. It's too dark to see if it's cloudy or clear. 
[/yawn]


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Good morning!

A very pleasant 62 degrees here in northern VA.  I got up about the same time as Jeff.

Y'all have a great day!

Betsy


----------



## geoffthomas

Good Morning all.
It is 61 in Derwood.
With 86 expected and sunny.
All in all a nice day.


----------



## Andra

Good Morning!
I was up at 3:00am, but managed to get back to sleep.  It looked a little cloudy to me, Jeff, but it's still mostly dark 
I'm glad the weekend is almost here.


----------



## Amy Corwin

It's going to be a pleasant day here in North Carolina!
It's 72 degrees with a high of 86 predicted, which is a heck of a lot better than 90. I'm hoping to get some gardening done!


----------



## Leslie

The newspaper says "sunny and comfortable" with a high of 83. It's 59 right now and lots of blue sky.

L


----------



## Jeff

Betsy the Quilter said:


> I got up about the same time as Jeff.


Just to clarify - we were in different cities at the time. And Andra was in a third city.


----------



## loonlover

Good morning.  It is 77 going to 86 with mostly cloudy skies.  Flash flood watch starts at 1PM and goes through Friday evening.

Hope everyone stays safe and enjoys their day.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Jeff said:


> Just to clarify - we were in different cities at the time. And Andra was in a third city.


Yep, that's our story and we're sticking to it...


Betsy


----------



## Randirogue

I'm up and prepping to work! Yays!

It's 64 degrees, the a/c is off, the windows are open, and I'm feeling fine! Here's to getting in lots of productive creative time today!

Have a fabulous day, everyone!


----------



## Valmore Daniels

Morning


----------



## crebel

Good Morning!  Record high temps are expected here today (in the 100s) and schools across the state are already scheduling early outs because of it.  We used to have partial days or cancelled days because of snow, I don't remember ever getting out of school because it was too hot...

Everyone have a safe and happy day.


----------



## Annalog

Good morning from southern Arizona. It is sunny and cool (70 F) this morning. High around 100 F expected with 20% chance of a thundershower.

Hope your day is wonderful..


----------



## NapCat (retired)

GOOD MORNING !!










78 in a very humid desert....and I am off today....so this Crispy Cat has some serious napping to do.

Have a great day


----------



## Susan in VA

Good morning!  I slept in extra long to make up for Jeff and Betsy.  

It's supposed to be less humid here than recently, so I should probably do garden and garage cleanup today.  I'll have to consult with the mosquitoes first, though, and make sure they heard the same forecast.


----------



## geoffthomas

Jeff said:


> Just to clarify - we were in different cities at the time. And Andra was in a third city.


I (for one) am glad that you cleared that up.
One was beginning to "wonder".



Just sayin.....


----------



## Susan in VA

Good morning!  My last day of summer vacation to sleep in, and here I am up before six.  

Hope everyone has a great Friday and a good start to the long weekend.


----------



## Sean Sweeney

Morning boys and girls... it's going to be a hot one today. We won't get many more of these, I tell you... unless September turns into a fryolater, which is completely possible.

Hope you all have a fantastic day.


----------



## crebel

Good Morning.  We are expecting another muggy scorcher today and have that "red sky at morning..." thing going.

I'm off the my sister's house for the long weekend.  Hope everyone have a safe and happy day.


----------



## Randirogue

I'm up.  I'm up. Egads! Dim the light already.

(need a/c again today. Grar. Studio opens for second season next week; return of the lack of sleep and time constraints for writing. Double Grar.)


----------



## loonlover

Good morning.  It 73 going to 86 with 100% chance of rain.  However, it is not raining at the present time.  We had 3 1/4 inch in the gauge this morning.  That is about half of what we were behind for the year.  It also came down much more gently than I expected so maybe more will have soaked in than 
expected.

Hoping II is still off for the weekend.

Everyone have a good day.


----------



## Valmore Daniels

G'mornin'


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Good morning! 

I could have posted when I was wandering around at 3:30am EDT, but I didn't.  So here I am...77 degrees now on its way to the 90s here in northern VA.  We may have to jump in the neighbor's pool.  This morning, some volunteer computer work.

Betsy


----------



## Ann in Arlington

Blue Moon!

I think I'll have a beer:









Well, maybe I'll wait at least until after lunch.

'Mornin' all.


----------



## Leslie

Good morning,

They are predicting a high of 90 today. Right now it's sort of cloudy and 75. It looks like we might even get a bit of rain.

L


----------



## Jeff

Happy blue-moon-day and good morning.

It's 75 going to be 100, in the heart of Texas.


----------



## geoffthomas

Good Morning.
It is expected to go up to 94 today.
I guess this is the last of the hot summer days (maybe).


----------



## Andra

TGIF!!

Yes - we were all in different places - really!


----------



## Annalog

Good morning from southern Arizona. Sunny today again.

Happy Friday!


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Good Morning

79 headed to low 90's....
Blue Moon tribute to Neal Armstrong should be spectacular in the desert tonight.










Have a great day !!


----------



## Sean Sweeney

Good morning, boys and girls. Looks like it's going to be a beautiful day in the Commonwealth.


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Good Morning

Cool and Breezy in the desert this morning......and all bathed in a beautiful Full Moon.

Have a great weekend !


----------



## Leslie

Good morning,

Sunny and breezy on the porch this morning. Have a great Saturday everyone!

L


----------



## loonlover

Good morning.  Cloudy going to a high of 91.

Yay!  II does not have to work this weekend (well, a little around the house would be nice).

A belated Happy Birthday to Amy Corwin.

Hope everyone has a great holiday weekend.


----------



## Vegas_Asian

Good morning. Off to my nursing school entrance exam.

Sent from my Desire HD using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Jeff

Good morning from deep in the heart of Texas. It's 81 right here right now, and it's going up to about 100 later. I had better stop procrastinating and get the lawn mowed.


----------



## Susan in VA

Good morning, everyone.  Good luck on the exam, VA!


----------



## Valmore Daniels

Good morning


----------



## spotsmom

Good morning from Central Oregon where it was 35 this morning going up to the mid-high 70's.  Great day for football!!!
'


----------



## crebel

Just missed saying Good Morning from my time zone, so Good Afternoon!

Yes, SM, it is a great day for collge football.  Any day is a great day for college football!  GO HAWKEYES!!


----------



## Vegas_Asian

So I am required to score:
60% science
60% math
60% English
80% reading

I scored
78%science
83% math
82% English
70% READING (four more correct answers I would have been okay)

still scored over ten percent the national average in math them over twenty percent better than the national average in english and science. Average for reading. not good enough for the program. Still submitted my application though figuring the fact that I scored in the top 6and 7 percent in my school for science and English. What I would do to take 10% from another section to reading. 
Sent from my Desire HD using Tapatalk 2


----------



## D/W

Good morning to all!


----------



## Sean Sweeney

Good morning and happy Sunday everyone. Looking like a nice day. Loads of errands to run and a lawn to mow. I feel like shooting myself now.


----------



## Jeff

Good morning, everyone. It's supposed to be hot today with rain this afternoon. We're planning a family cookout that may end up inside.


----------



## loonlover

Good morning.  Going to be another hot day.  Strong thunderstorms went through last night, dropping another 3/4 inch of rain.  It downed a few trees in some areas and caused some power outages. 

Hope everyone is enjoying their weekend.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Good Morning from northern VA!

Spectacular lightning and thunder last night but little rain.

VA, congrats on the great scores in science, math and English!  Woohoo!  Keep us posted about your application.

Hope to get around to some quilting today...everyone have a great day!  Happy Sunday!

Betsy


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Good Morning

It is 55 in the desert this morning....nice Autumn smell in the air. 

Hope everyone has a restful Sunday.


----------



## Leslie

Rainy and cool this holiday Sunday. Too bad for the tourists. Cool enough that I have retreated from the porch to the kitchen table.

Have a great Sunday everyone!

L


----------



## Annalog

Good morning from southern Arizona. Cool and sunny this morning, hot with 20% chance of thundershowers later today.

Hope your day is wonderful!


----------



## Susan in VA

Good morning.  Doing some baking today (mini muffins and such) to freeze for later school snacks and lunches.  And probably some bread while I'm at it, there are a couple of new recipes I want to try.


----------



## Valmore Daniels

Morning


----------



## Vegas_Asian

Good morning. Spent the morning looking though a I Spy book and its hard to admit I lost

Sent from my Desire HD using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Sean Sweeney

Morning boys and girls.


----------



## Jeff

Good morning, all. Hope you're enjoying your extended weekend.


----------



## Leslie

Good morning,

The weather widget says it's cloudy and rainy but I am sitting on the porch enjoying lots of sun...so much for widgets!

Have a great Labor Day everyone.

L


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Good Morning and Happy Labor Day

To celebrate, "Ranger Cat" will be laboring for the National Park Service today....giggle










Beautiful cool morning in the desert

Hope most of you are enjoying a long weekend


----------



## loonlover

Good morning.  Hope everyone is enjoying their day.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Good morning!  A damp gray morning in northern VA.  I'm afraid some Labor Day picnics are going to be rained on.  We're taking our 1968 Mini Cooper out to a car show today.  Oh, well.  It's British.  It's been wet before.  We, however, might melt!

Everyone have a great day!

Betsy


----------



## geoffthomas

Good Morning from Maryland.
It is 75 now with a high expected of only 78.
And a 60% chance of rain.


----------



## Annalog

Good morning and Happy Labor Day from southern Arizona. It is a beautiful sunny morning here. My outdoor digital thermometer reads 70.5 F.  It will get much warmer today but the weather is beautiful. 

I will be working at my computer for most of today but enjoying the view out the window. (Note to me -- refill the bird feeder!) (ETA: I filled it but the birds must be picnicking elsewhere! At least so far.   -- OK, two little sparrows showed up just before noon. )

Hope your day is fabulous!


----------



## Valmore Daniels

Happy Labor Day


----------



## SEAN H. ROBERTSON

Good morning all! Happy Labor Day from MICHIGAN!


----------



## Sean Sweeney

Good morning everyone. A little bit of drizzle entering the Commonwealth, the remnants of Isaac.

Have a great one while I'm inputting edits to my next book.


----------



## Jeff

Good morning, everyone. It's 77, deep in the heart of Texas. Should be over 100 today. Everybody stay cool.


----------



## Leslie

Good morning,

Partly cloudy with a chance of rain in the forecast. Back to work today...

L


----------



## Amy Corwin

Good Morning from North Carolina!
It's 72 degrees right now, but it's due to go up to an unpleasant 88 degrees. Maybe it will be incentive for me to get some work done today!


----------



## loonlover

Good morning.  We're under a heat advisory again as temps climb to 100 again today.

Trip to the grocery store on the agenda this morning, then some house cleaning after II heads back to work today.

Hope everyone has a great day.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Good Morning!  Planning on some quilting today....

Going to be 86 today here in northern VA.  They keep talking about rain, but we never get any....just humidity.

Everyone have a great day!  Stay cool, Jeff!

Betsy


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Good Morning

It is a pleasant 70 degrees in the desert this morning.....lots of smoke from the Southern California fires.....makes for a beautiful sunrise !!

.....and it is my Friday, at last !!

Have a great day, all


----------



## Valmore Daniels

Morning


----------



## Andra

Good Morning!
We have been cleaning and rearranging the house over the weekend since DH's mom was visiting.  We got a lot done, but I am TIRED!!
Tonight is the Poison/Def Leppard concert!!!!


----------



## Annalog

Good morning from southern Arizona. It is currently overcast, 70 F and 80+% humidity. We had over an inch of rain at our house last night (as measured by an overflowing water dish that had been washed and left to dry.  However I only saw one puddle of standing water. The forecast is for 90+ F and 40% chance of more rain.

I looked carefully but I did not see the Gila monster this morning when I was feeding the chickens. While I was very happy to be able to see one of these again "in the wild," I hope it does not make our yard either its summer or winter home. (Pictures in the Raising Chickens and Poultry and What gave your day a "bump" today threads.) Quote from DH last night: "This is why I don't want to live in an urban area." He had never seen a Gila monster in the wild before and was happy to see it.

Have a wonderful day!


----------



## Vegas_Asian

It's 84 degrees and starting to get cloudy. Would not middle some more rain

Sent from my Desire HD using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Sean Sweeney

Good morning all. It's raining here in the Commonwealth. Last night it rained, too... I went out to close the storm door, got soaked. Jen had a good right laugh about it.

Humid too... hope everyone has a dryer day than I.


----------



## Jeff

Good morning, everyone. It looks like another scorcher in store for the heart of Texas. 

Instead of bike riding this morning I'll be shopping for a new inner-tube. My bike got so hot in the shed that it blew a tire.


----------



## loonlover

Good morning.  Another hot day in store but cooler temps are in store for the weekend.

Hope everyone has a great day.


----------



## Leslie

Good morning,

A rainy day is in store for us...remnants of Hurricane Isaac they say.

Meanwhile, be on the lookout for Tropical Storm Leslie!

Have a great Wednesday everyone.

L


----------



## Susan in VA

Good morning!  Another humid day in the DC 'burbs, and I've never seen as many mosquitoes as this year.  (Well, only in Minnesota. )   Paperwork day for me.


----------



## Valmore Daniels

G'Morning


----------



## Annalog

Good morning from southern Arizona. No rain that I saw yesterday but it is still damp from the day before. Partly cloudy, 70 F, and80+% humidity with a forecast of 85+F and 50% chance of rain.

Hope your day is wonderful!


----------



## Andra

Good Morning!
I got an allergy shot yesterday afternoon and feel LOTS better than I have the past few weeks. I also screamed myself silly when Poison was onstage last night. Def Leppard was OK, but they were playing mostly newer music and I went to hear things from the _High and Dry_ and _Pyromania_ albums.


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Good Morning

Sure felt good to sleep in this morning......

80 and humid today in the desert......

Have a great day


----------



## Leslie

Good morning,

Where is everyone this morning? I'm not usually first!

Lovely here today--65 and sunny. Have a great Thursday everyone!

L


----------



## Amy Corwin

We're here, Leslie , just took a while to wake up.
It's 77 already and we're in for a scorcher so I'm already planning to stay cool and write after work this evening. It's as good excuse as any.


----------



## loonlover

Good morning.  Hot again today with a chance of thunderstorms.  

Hope everyone has a great Thursday.


----------



## Valmore Daniels

Good Thursday to you


----------



## Jeff

Here I am, Leslie. I got an early morning email that demanded immediate attention but I rushed over here to wave at you as soon as I could. 

Good morning, everyone else. It's hotter than hell here.


----------



## Andra

Good Morning!
I agree with Jeff about the weather.  I am definitely ready for a cold front, a real one 
Anxiously waiting for it to be 10:00AM CST so I can purchase TSO tickets - and then the Amazon announcement later today!!!!


----------



## Annalog

Good morning from southern Arizona. It is currently 73 F, 80+% humidity and sunny. Forecast is 90 F and 30% chance of rain.

I hope to spend some time outside away from my computer today! 

Hope your day is wonderful!


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Good Morning

Hot and Humid this morning.....no wind.

Headed to a new Book Club Meeting tonight and I am excited about meeting new friends.
The book we read this month is:










Fun book about the realities of astronaut working conditions......

Have a Great Day !!


----------



## geoffthomas

Good Morning from MD.
It is 74 now with 89 expected.
Raining off and on.


----------



## Jeff

Good morning, everyone. One more hot day in the heart of Texas; 104 predicted.


----------



## loonlover

Good morning.  The high here not quite as high as Jeff is expecting.  The next few days look a lot more promising for more enjoyable temps.

Laundry day - how can two people accumulate so much.

Hope everyone has a great Friday.


----------



## Andra

Happy Friday!!
We are headed to high temps but it's a nice 75 outside right now - I wonder if I need to do something in the other building this morning??
I am still debating the merits of the new Kindles announced yesterday.  That Paperwhite screen looks amazing!!
But for the first time in 4 years I will not be on Kindlewatch right at the beginning.  I want to wait and see what it looks like and how the screen responds before I commit myself since I really do NOT like the current Kindle Touch.
And for the Fires - I still want a physical volume control and a way to have the carousel show only the stuff that's on the device.  So I am waiting on that one as well.
I have no will power  so I don't know if I can hold out that long, but I am going to try.


----------



## Valmore Daniels

Morning all


----------



## Leslie

Good morning everyone,

I hope everybody survived Kindle Excitement Day yesterday!

Lovely and warm here--66. TGIF as they say!

L


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Good morning!  Recovering from my kindle Announcement Day hangover and staggered over here...



Everyone have a great day!

Betsy


----------



## Sean Sweeney

Guten dag, everyone.

1,519 words on VOIR DIRE this morning... break time, then starting the demon story for Dean M Drinkel's demon anthol. Latas.


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Good Morning

78 this morning, headed to high 90s....still very humid.

Have a great day


----------



## Annalog

Good morning from southern Arizona. It was 73 F earlier this morning by our outdoor digital thermometer but I did not have time to post. Wunderground says currently 75 F with 74% humidity with a forecast says 86 F and 40% chance of rain. Our outdoor digital thermometer, in the shade, currently says 87 F and I know it will get hotter before long. 

LoonLover, it is Laundry day here as well.  Also, I need to clear out the freezer before the 8 boxes of frozen cookie dough we bought to support our granddaughter's swimming team arrive. 

Hope your Friday is a wonderful one!


----------



## Jeff

Sean Sweeney said:


> Guten dag, everyone.


And a good trade union to you too, Sean. You are a jelly-doughnut.


----------



## Vegas_Asian

A bit late but good morning and afternoon. I was actually awake at a decent hour

Sent from my Desire HD using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Annalog

Jeff said:


> And a good trade union to you too, Sean. You are a jelly-doughnut.


 I was nine years old at the time.


----------



## Jeff

I was in Germany at the time. When I heard the speech on the radio, I was embarrassed, but the Germans I spoke with afterwards were charmed by his mistake. I guess we'll have to give Sweeney a pass.


----------



## Annalog

When I first read the post, I thought it was a switch between German and Swedish. (One from college classes ages ago and the other from business travel quite a bit more recently.  )


----------



## Leslie

Good morning,

I am up early because someone had the brilliant idea to make a hair appointment at 8:15 on a Saturday morning.   

L


----------



## loonlover

Good morning.  A very pleasant 65 degrees with an expected high of only 77.  I'm pleased.

Severe thunderstorms blew through last night depositing more than an inch of rain.  Darn, don't imagine it'll be dry enough to mow until at least tomorrow.

Hope everyone is having a great weekend.


----------



## Jeff

Good morning, everyone. I'm not sure that I believe the weather prediction: High=90, low=52. That seems a little extreme, even for the heart of Texas.


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Good Morning

70s this morning headed to 100 here, 115 in Death Valley

Have a great weekend all


----------



## Annalog

Good morning from southern Arizona.It is currently 72 F and mostly cloudy. I expect today will be like yesterday with varying amounts of sun, clouds, wind, heat, and rain. It will be one of those "if you don't like the weather, wait 15 minutes" days. 

DH will be meeting our daughter and granddaughters for lunch today and bringing back boxes of frozen cookie dough. It is good that I can bake just 2 or 4 cookies at a time in the toaster oven, with DH eating half, or it will be less often that I will be able to say "yes" on The Pound-A-Week Club.   

Hope your Saturday is spectacular!


----------



## Valmore Daniels

Good morning


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Good Morning

Same 'ol, smae 'ol....hot and humid

Hope everyone has a restful Sunday


----------



## loonlover

Good morning.  Another day of very pleasant weather in store.

Hope everyone is having an exceptional day.


----------



## Leslie

Good morning,

Cloudy and cool right now although my husband says it is supposed to clear up and be warm. We'll see.

L


----------



## Jeff

Good morning, everyone. Quite cool here this morning. Happy birthday, Jason. Have a great Sunday.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Jeff said:


> I was in Germany at the time. When I heard the speech on the radio, I was embarrassed, but the Germans I spoke with afterwards were charmed by his mistake. I guess we'll have to give Sweeney a pass.


Good morning! A beautiful morning in northern Virginia. We're going to an ice cream social!

About the Kennedy thing, I'm confused. I've heard both that it was right and that it was wrong. (I was very young when it was actually said and have no recollection of it.) This
http://urbanlegends.about.com/cs/historical/a/jfk_berliner.htm
seems to say it could be both right and wrong. 

I love language in all its uses and misuses.  Y'all be nice to Sean--look, you scared him away. 

Betsy


----------



## Valmore Daniels

Morning all


----------



## Jeff

Betsy the Quilter said:


> About the Kennedy thing, I'm confused. I've heard both that it was right and that it was wrong. (I was very young when it was actually said and have no recollection of it.) This
> http://urbanlegends.about.com/cs/historical/a/jfk_berliner.htm
> seems to say it could be both right and wrong.


I heard the speech while I was on duty and discussed it that evening with some German friends. Some of them defended what JFK said as a word-for-word translation from the English; some said it was simply incorrect - but they all thought he was wonderful.



Betsy the Quilter said:


> Y'all be nice to Sean--look, you scared him away.


Na, he's not scared, he's just out chasing that dag.


----------



## Annalog

Good afternoon from southern Arizona. I spent this morning with my mom and sister. We rode the tram up to the end of the road in Sabino Canyon and the walked back down to the first stop. The weather was perfect!

Hope your day is wonderful!


----------



## Sean Sweeney

Good morning, the crazy weekend is officially over, and now time to go back to work. Hope everyone enjoys their day.


----------



## Leslie

Good morning,

A bit chilly this morning: 53. Not sure I'll be hopping into the outdoor shower...

L


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Good Morning!

A cool night (under 60 degrees overnight) here in northern VA.  I have my hoodie on.  Supposed to be a great week!

Everyone have a great day!

Betsy


----------



## loonlover

Good morning.  A pleasant temp of 62 this morning.  

I plan on getting some yard work done now that it has finally cooled off some.  Some sticks and small limbs fell during last Friday night's storm so that is what I'll start with, then I can mow the back yard and get ready for leaf raking season.  And I do need the exercise.

Hope everyone has a great day.


----------



## Amy Corwin

Lovely morning at 61 Degrees - wish I could be outside instead of at work!


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Good Morning

Hot and Humid with a chance of Thunderstorms today......

With all the unusual humidity, we have had a strange phenomena in the desert......a bloom of small white moths !
Driving at night is like driving in a snowstorm......

Have a great Monday


----------



## Valmore Daniels

Good Morning


----------



## Vegas_Asian

But I don't want to go to school

Sent from my Desire HD using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Jeff

Good morning from deep in the heart of Texas where it's warmer than Maine and cooler than Northern Virginia.


----------



## Annalog

Good morning from southern Arizona. It is clear and sunny to the east and cloudy to the west and north with the south some of each. My outdoor digital thermometer says 63.7 F which, for once, agrees with Wunderground at 64 F! Their prediction is for a high of 86 F with 30% chance of thunderstorms increasing to 40% tonight and tomorrow. Nearby areas have flash flood warnings from rains to the south and west last night. However the weather here is beautiful!



NapCat said:


> Good Morning
> 
> Hot and Humid with a chance of Thunderstorms today......
> 
> With all the unusual humidity, we have had a strange phenomena in the desert......a bloom of small white moths !
> Driving at night is like driving in a snowstorm......
> 
> Have a great Monday


I love the sudden appearance of various creatures or flowers in the desert! While not sudden, lately I have seen a lot of butterflies of various kinds including the Monarchs and some impressive black butterflies.

Hope your day and week are wonderful!


----------



## Susan in VA

Good morning, all! It's beautiful out, not a cloud in the sky and no humidity -- all the windows are open and may remain so all week. 

Slowly getting back into DD's school routine. Last week we were exhausted by Friday. This week WILL Be More Organized! 

Regarding jelly doughnuts or the lack thereof, this quote from Betsy's link

_ She said that if President Kennedy had said "Ich bin Berliner," he would have sounded silly because with his heavy accent he couldn't possibly have come from Berlin. But by saying "Ich bin ein Berliner," he actually said "I am one with the people of Berlin." _

is quite true. Without the "ein" article the sentence implies born-and-raised in Berlin. In his situation, either version would be okay. But really, I don't recall anyone in Germany ever even _discussing_ this, including the people who were there at the time. It's a total non-issue.

Have a great Monday, everyone!


----------



## Jeff

Susan in VA said:


> But really, I don't recall anyone in Germany ever even _discussing_ this, including the people who were there at the time. It's a total non-issue.


I'm sure you're right, Susan. One of the English-speaking radio networks made the "jelly-doughnut" comment, right after the speech. As an American in Germany, I was drawn into the gasthaus discussions about it. It was probably unnoticed by the general non-English-speaking population.


----------



## Annalog

Jeff said:


> I'm sure you're right, Susan. One of the English-speaking radio networks made the "jelly-doughnut" comment, right after the speech. As an American in Germany, I was drawn into the gasthaus discussions about it. It was probably unnoticed by the general non-English-speaking population.


I don't think of it as an issue but as something that invokes memories of the time. Not sure if it qualified as a meme but something similar.


----------



## geoffthomas

good day.
It is pretty today.


----------



## Sean Sweeney

Good morning, the fall-like weather has arrived in the Commonwealth... here to stay for the foreseeable future, even though we'll have a couple of days in the 80s later this weekend.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Good Morning!

it was 48 degrees here in northern VA when I got up!  Brrrr!  Going to be another pretty day...  Everyone have a great day.

Betsy


----------



## Leslie

Good morning,

I was happily sleeping at 7 am when the neighbor across the street decided to start washing his driveway with a power washer. HUH? Now I am awake and feeling a little foggy headed. It's cool but sunny. Highs around 70 today.

Have a great Tuesday everyone.

L


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Good Morning

70 and breezy in the desert this morning...headed for the 90s.....brrrr

Have a good day.


----------



## loonlover

Good morning.  59 headed to 84.

More yard work in store; not a bad thing with the pleasant temps.

Hope everyone has a great day.


----------



## Valmore Daniels

Good morning all.


----------



## Jeff

Good morning, everyone. 63 and 93 are the heart of Texas numbers.


----------



## Annalog

Good morning from southern Arizona. It is sunny and already 77 F. Driving to Tucson today.

Enjoy time with your family and friends.


----------



## geoffthomas

good morning.
It was 45 going up to 76.
sunny - nice.


----------



## geoffthomas

Good Morning from Derwood.
It is 52 with 80 expected.
and another sunny day.
Love one another.


----------



## Leslie

Good morning,

Sunny and 50 degrees right now. High of 73. Have a great day everyone!

L


----------



## Jeff

Good morning and good day to you all. The sun's still asleep and it's 75 in the heart of Texas.


----------



## loonlover

Good morning.  Looks like another nice day with temps in the mid 80s.

I'll not be enjoying the outdoors today as I will be working somewhere inside the arena most of the afternoon.  It has been almost a month since there was anything at the arena so I'm not complaining.  I'll be working this afternoon and most of tomorrow. Yea!

Hope everyone has a great day.


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Good Morning

The desert has cooled significantly the past few days......whew !
.......but there is a horrendous amount of moths and other flying critters emerging.

And it is my FRIDAY   Yeah

Have a great day all....


----------



## Edward C. Patterson

48 degrees here in Allentown. Autumn has arrived, mayhap.

Edward C. Patterson


----------



## Valmore Daniels

Good morning


----------



## Andra

Good Morning!
I have been staying away to give myself time to think about the new Kindles.  I am interested in the Paperwhite, but I am just not sure about the touchscreen.  I hate using my Mom's Touch.
And the Fires depend on how locked down they are and whether Amazon has taken users with large libraries into consideration.  I'm sorry, putting everything I own on the carousel and allowing me to delete them one at a time is ludicrous 

It's been nicer in the mornings here.  Yesterday the thermometer in the car said 67 when I came to work and today it was 72.  Maybe a small amount of fall is on its way to Texas.


----------



## Annalog

Good morning from southern Arizona. It was a late night for working last night and an early morning for working this morning. The sky is blue with large puffy clouds, it is 76 F headed to just over 80 F, there might be rain but it is a glorious day.

Hope your day is spectacular!


----------



## *DrDLN* (dr.s.dhillon)

Good morning from Sunny California. Bright cool and crisp morning.


----------



## loonlover

Good morning.  64 going to 84 with a chance of rain for the next 5 days.

I had a feeling I'd be the first one here today.  Working a job fair at the arena today and vendors will begin arriving to set up at 7AM.  It has been awhile since I've been up this early.  And until yesterday, almost a month since I had worked.  I guess it is a good thing I am finally working a few hours.

Hope everyone has a great day.


----------



## Jeff

Wakey-wakey. Eggs and bakey. It's 77 with the prospect of rain, in the heart of Texas. Good morning, all.


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Good Morning

It is a delightful 60 degrees in the desert this morning.

I am headed into Las Vegas today. Doctor's appointment, auto service, haircut, shopping, etc. Not how I want to spend my day off, but necessary.....sigh

Have a good day all


----------



## Andra

Good Morning!
Rain in the forecast today


----------



## Annalog

Annalog said:


> Good morning from southern Arizona. It was a late night for working last night and an early morning for working this morning. The sky is blue with large puffy clouds, it is 76 F headed to just over 80 F, there might be rain but it is a glorious day.
> 
> Hope your day is spectacular!


All of the above is good for today except no clouds this morning. 

Enjoy the day!


----------



## geoffthomas

Good Day all.
Busy. Busy. Busy.
It is almost time to post in the good night thread.


----------



## intinst

Good morning everyone! Just got home from work, doing some non-standard hours to try and complete an aircraft for delivery this weekend. There's a lot more traffic at 5am than I'm used to seeing at 2 am or even midnight, my supposed quitting time. Will be going to bed soon. Be careful out there.


----------



## Sean Sweeney

Good morning everyone. Going to get close to 80 today. Some writing, some relaxing, and a throwball game to cover tonight at 7.

Enjoy your day!


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Good Morning!!!

Cool and clear this morning in northern VA--55 degrees heading to a high of 81.  Supposed to be in the 70s for the Springsteen concert tonight!  Bruuuuuuuuuce!

Everyone have a great day!

Betsy


----------



## Jeff

Good morning, everyone. It's cool and wet in the heart of Texas. Have a great day.


----------



## Andra

Good Morning everyone.  It was raining lightly at my house and the farther south I drove, the harder it was raining.  We definitely need it, but I would rather NOT be driving across Austin in it!
TGIF!!


----------



## crebel

Good morning.  A cool 47 degrees here this morning heading for the 80s.  Yesterday we had gentle rain most of the day and never got above 54 degrees - felt like Fall!

Everyone have a safe and happy day.


----------



## Ann in Arlington

It's the first "Kindle Day" of the season . . . . .the first 7" Fire HDs should be delivered today.  Oh, and the 'power plus' chargers, too.


----------



## loonlover

Good morning.  A pleasant 68 at present with an expected high of 78 and a possibility of rain.  

Hope everyone's weekend gets off to a good start.  Sounds like I'll be on my own for most of the weekend.  Now if I can just make myself actually get something done while II is working all these hours.


----------



## Valmore Daniels

Good Morning


----------



## Annalog

Good morning from southern Arizona. It is currently sunny and 62 F after a night in the chillr 50s. Today is headed up into the 70s with no rain in the forecast until middle of next week, if then. Autumn has definitely arrived.

Hope your Friday is fantastic!


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Good Morning

60 in the desert this morning.....headed to low 90s
I am headed out to do some gardening.

Have a great day


----------



## geoffthomas

good morning (kinda).


----------



## Vegas_Asian

It's Friday already......I need to get on My homework

Sent from my Desire HD using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Leslie

Good morning,

After a week of using the indoor shower because it's been cool in the morning, I think I might be able to sneak outside today--it's 60. Sort of grey though--after a beautiful sunny week, naturally it's blah on Saturday.

Have a good day everyone,

L


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Good Morning

It is a delightful 60 in the desert this morning....should be a lovely drive into Death Valley today

Have a great weekend all


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Good Morning!!!!!!

Hubby is still asleep after last night's carousing.  Bruuuuuuuce!  The man is insane.    But it makes for a late morning here in northern VA.  Unfortunately, today's a full day, so we won't get to take an afternoon nap.  

Cool and breezy here--64 degrees.

Betsy


----------



## loonlover

Good morning.  66 and raining.  It looks like we received about 3 inches of rain since early last evening.  The first inch came down in a shorter amount of time than the other 2 inches.  Rain is expected for much of the day.

Hope everyone is having a great Saturday.


----------



## geoffthomas

Hi.
It is a pretty Saturday.
But I have to go to the proposal center and work.
Have a nice day.


----------



## *DrDLN* (dr.s.dhillon)

Good morning from sunny N. California. Waiting for winter rains.


----------



## Annalog

Good morning from southern Arizona. Our outside thermometer had a low of 49 F and is currently 63 F with clear sunny skies. The high should be around 80 F.  

Hope your Saturday is spectacular!

Meant to post theabove earlieer but lost WiFi.


----------



## Jeff

Good morning from deep in the heart of Texas where it's 66, going up to 73, and raining.


----------



## loonlover

Good morning.  Our temps are similar to Jeff's, but it is not currently raining.  That could change at any time.  I misread the rain gauge yesterday morning - we'd only gotten 2+ inches.  Did receive some more during the afternoon.

Hope everyone has a peaceful Sunday.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Good morning!!!!

Bright and sunny here in Maryland, off to breakfast in a minute!

If you get a chance, wish Harvey happy Birthday!  Click on the link in my signature!

Betsy


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Happy Birthday Harvey !!

59 in the desert this morning

Hope everyone has a restful Sunday


----------



## Jeff




----------



## Leslie

Good morning,

Beautiful and sunny here! Happy Birthday to Harvey!

L


----------



## Annalog

Good morning from southern Arizona. It is currently 61 F with blue skies and headed to 88 F.

Hope your Sunday is super!

Happy Birthday, Harvey!


----------



## Valmore Daniels

Good morning and Happy Birthday, Harvey!


----------



## Vegas_Asian

Covering a morning shift at one job and going to other job right after with two hours of homework in between.......challenge accepted

Happy birthday Harvey

Sent from my Desire HD using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Leslie

Good morning and happy Monday everyone,

Sunny and cool--43 this morning. Have a great day!

L


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Good Morning

It is a pleasant 59 degrees in the desert this morning....never broke 100 yesterday  brrrr

Have a great Monday


----------



## loonlover

Good morning.  66 going to 79 with more rain.  We are almost up to within an inch of the normal rain fall for a year.  The experts are still not saying the drought has been broken.  

Hope everyone's week gets off to a great start.


----------



## geoffthomas

Good Morning all.


----------



## Jeff

Good morning, all. It's 64 in the heart of Texas.


----------



## crebel

Good morning!


----------



## Andra

Good Morning!
We are still soggy from the rain last week and over the weekend.  But as Jeff siad, we are definitely seeing lower temperatures!!!  I am ready for the cooler weather.
I have been cleaning my pantry for several days - I am shocked at how much stuff was in there (and not it's on the island and the kitchen table...)


----------



## Annalog

Good morning from southern Arizona. It is currently 67 F with clear blue skies. I would be surprised if it got much above 90 F today. 

Hope your Monday is a great one!


----------



## Jeff

It's 64 going toward 81, deep in the heart of Texas. Good morning, everyone.


----------



## Leslie

Good morning,

51 right now with a bit of sun. I think I am going to brave the elements and head for the outdoor shower this morning.

Have a great Tuesday everyone!

L


----------



## geoffthomas

Good Morning.
It is 70 with 74 expected.
raining now - perhaps all day.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Good morning to you, good morning to you!

Warmer than it has been and damp this morning in northern VA....but I'm carefree this morning!  Nothing on the calendar, yipppeee!  Now I can obsessively wait for the new Kindles with no distracton, LOL!

Betsy


----------



## Amy Corwin

Good morning!
It's a sticky 77 right now and due to get even stickier this afternoon. But we might also get some rain, which will help.


----------



## loonlover

Good morning.  64 and breezy with an expected high of 73.  Hoping the breeze will blow the clouds away - I'm ready for some sunshine.

Hope everyone has a great day.


----------



## Valmore Daniels

Good Morning


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Good Morning from a beautiful brisk desert !

....I am off to Death Valley, but it is my Friday !!

Have a great day


----------



## Andra

Good Morning!
Jeff has provided the Central Texas weather report, so I'll say "ditto."
DH and I have tickets to see Devo and Blondie tonight - should be fun!


----------



## crebel

Leslie said:


> Good morning,
> 
> 51 right now with a bit of sun. I think I am going to brave the elements and head for the outdoor shower this morning.
> 
> Have a great Tuesday everyone!
> 
> L


You're NUTS!  48 degrees and partly sunny here, you couldn't pay me to go to an outdoor shower this morning.

Good morning everyone, have a safe and happy day.


----------



## Annalog

Good morning from southern Arizona. It is currently 65 F and sunny; headed to 88 F. While we could use an outdoor shower much of the year here, I think it would be difficult to keep the spiders and other critters out.  ETA:   

Hope your day is wonderful!


----------



## Lynn McNamee

Good morning from North Carolina.

Windy and overcast here.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Good Morning, mateys!  Happy International Talk Like a Pirate Day!  Aaaargh!

After some hard rain yesterday, today's supposed to be damp this morning and clearing later.  Currently 59 degrees in northern VA.

Everyone have a great day!!!  Or you'll walk the plank!  And don't forget to swash your buckles, LOL!

Betsy


----------



## Amy Corwin

Good Morning, mateys!
It's 70 and overcast so it's time to turn the boat into the wind and hope for the best. 

Have a great day!


----------



## Valmore Daniels

Good Morning


----------



## Annalog

Ahoy, mateys, from southern Arid-zona! Shiver me timbers, the digital mercury is only 50 F! Given clear skies, the sun should hoist that to the mid 80s come mid day. Winds of 5 to 10 mph won't blow me, or much else, down. No red sun this morning but it was last night. Sailors delight! 

May the course you steer today be filled with wonder!


----------



## Leslie

Ahoy me mateys and visit the Talk Like a Pirate thread!

`Tis cool an' rainy this mornin' in southern Maine.

Have a great tide! 

L


----------



## loonlover

Good morning.  A cool 46 at my back door this morning.  

Enjoy the theme for the day - I'm just not creative enough to join you.


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Short Silver Annalog said:


> May the course you steer today be filled with wonder!



_"....throw off the bowlines. Sail away from the safe harbor. Catch the trade winds in your sails. Explore. Dream. Discover... "

~Mark Twain_

Those of us at the Lighthouse Ranch really appreciate this nautical flavored thread !!!


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Good Morning All

Beautiful sunrise here as I prepare to cross the Sierra Nevada Mountains headed to Sacramento......should be an incredible trip....leaves are turning in Yosemite Valley.










Have a great day


----------



## Andra

Ahoy mateys!
It's nice and cool in Austin this morning.


----------



## crebel

Good morning mateys!  I couldn't bring myself to post in this thread when I was first here at 4 a.m...but, after a few cups of tea and staring glassey-eyed at the tv for a bit, I am a little more functional.  

It is sunny, cool and very breezy here today.  Everyone have a safe and happy day.


----------



## Vegas_Asian

Good morning. Sitting in class waiting for it to start and eating. I am usually fifteen minutes early and noticed the guy behind me always talks about the same thing....the fact he is about to graduate 

Sent from my Desire HD using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Annalog

NapCat said:


> Good Morning All
> 
> Beautiful sunrise here as I prepare to cross the Sierra Nevada Mountains headed to Sacramento......should be an incredible trip....leaves are turning in Yosemite Valley.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Have a great day


Looks like a wonderful course to me! Enjoy!


----------



## geoffthomas

avast there you lubbers (or some such stuff).
Have a great day.
Try not to walk any planks.


----------



## Amy Corwin

Good morning!
It's an absolutely lovely 61 degrees and I'm hoping for a cool day so I can finish refinishing a little footstool I'm working on.

Have a great day!


----------



## Sean Sweeney

Good morning, gang.


----------



## Leslie

And a bright sunny day to everyone! Chilly this morning but temps in the 60s are predicted. Have a great day everyone!

L


----------



## crebel

Good Morning.  Everyone have a safe and happy day.


----------



## Jeff

It's 61 gonna-be 90, in the heart of Texas. Good morning, all.


----------



## loonlover

Good morning all.  

I am so not a morning person anymore, just not quite as much of a night person as II.  I had to be out early this morning to put the van in the shop.  How did I start work at 7AM all those years?

Hope everyone has a great day.


----------



## Annalog

Good morning from southern Arizona. Today is partly cloudy and should range from the mid 60s to the mid 80s.


Spoiler



Could that be why I feel younger today? I certainly was much younger then.  



Have a wonderful day!


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Good Morning from Sacramento (Cat is on the move)










54 with 84% humidity...pretty place though. Have a day full of meetings and field survey......then a long overnight drive home......

ANNA !! Love your new avatar !!

Have a great day


----------



## geoffthomas

kinda late for good morning - but good morning anyway.


----------



## Vegas_Asian

First night with a full eight hour sleep. Feeling awesome. 

Sent from my Desire HD using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Annalog

NapCat said:


> ...
> ANNA !! Love your new avatar !!
> ...


Thanks, NapCat! I originally changed it for International Talk Like a Pirate Day but decided to keep it for a while. Mr. Milquetoast has grown in the year and a half since I took that that photo; I am not sure if he would still fit on my shoulder.


----------



## Vegas_Asian

ITS FRIDAY! A day for (a)Latte Smilez. lol. I am way to caffeinated for midnight


----------



## Jeff

Good morning, everyone. It's 63 in the heart of Texas.


----------



## loonlover

Good morning all.  Today will be a little warmer than yesterday with partly cloudy skies.

Hope everyone has a great Friday.


----------



## Valmore Daniels

morning


----------



## drenee

Good morning.  Thank you, very belatedly, for the happy birthday wishes.  
Breezy out this morning.  
Have a great Friday.  
deb


----------



## Leslie

Good morning everyone,

Cloudy and mild here today.

L


----------



## crebel

Morning.  Cold and rainy here today for the first day of Fall.

Everyone have a safe and happy day.


----------



## Annalog

Good morning from southern Arizona. The day is partly cloudy, already 70 F and headed to the low 90s.

Have a wonderful day!


----------



## geoffthomas

Good Morning from Derwood.
It is 63 now with 83 expected.
Rain is also expected this evening.

Going to have a yard sale this morning while the sun is still shining.
I got a whole bunch of A/G Access Points and stuff to sell (?)


----------



## Annalog

Good morning from southern Arizona. It is 60 F and dark headed to 90 F and sunny. Feeding the chickens before they wake up and off to drive an hour and a half to be in a run/walk race where I should be almost last. 

Have a wonderful day!


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Good Morning

63 in the desert this morning...wish I could do some gardening, but it is my Monday, so off to Death Valley

Have a great weekend all.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Good morning!

67 degrees here in northern VA!

Betsy


----------



## Leslie

Good morning from rainy southern Maine...

L


----------



## loonlover

Good morning.  A very pleasant 62 degrees and clear this morning.

II was scheduled to work today, but that changed.  Yay!  Maybe we'll go for a drive or something and I have been promised brunch out.

Hope everyone's weekend is off to a great start.


----------



## Jeff

Good morning, everyone. Anna, how do you make a sleeping chicken eat?


----------



## Valmore Daniels

Good Morning


----------



## Annalog

Jeff said:


> Good morning, everyone. Anna, how do you make a sleeping chicken eat?


LOL OK, I turned the light on in the coop, fixed their morning mash and set it out on their little tables (cement blocks) about the same time that the hens started to wake up from the light. Only one hen woke up enough to go out into the pen to eat the scratch I put out there for them when they are awake enough. Assuming that Rosemary does not eat it all before the rest wake up.


----------



## spotsmom

Good morning from Central Oregon.  34 degrees this morning going up to about 80.  We still have the horrendous fire (up over 24,000 acres now) in the distance enough so that we get a good deal of afternoon smoke.  It is burning in the wilderness so no one has lost their home, and it looks like it will stay that way.  The powers that be say it won't completely get contained until we get some rain which isn't forecast for anytime soon.

Enjoy the weekend!


----------



## telracs

morning....
off to the alz walk whuch i think i forgot to register for


----------



## drenee

Good morning.  Cloudy and 41 this morning.  
Watching an Andy Hardy movie this morning.  Then I need to pack for another busy week at work.  Grand Jury Monday in one county, trial Tuesday and Wednesday in another county, back to the first county on Thursday for arraignments.  I love busy weeks.  
Have a great Sunday, KB friends. 
deb


----------



## Jeff

Good morning, all. It looks like a pretty day in store for the heart of Texas.

Forgetting to register for the Alzheimer's walk may be a warning sign of early onset - what's the name again?


----------



## geoffthomas

Good Morning from Derwood, Maryland where it is 49 now with a high expected of 69 with lots of sun.
Have a productive week, Deb.  So glad to have you posting regular again.


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Good Morning

63 in the desert this morning with a beautiful sunrise.

*******************

Good to see you back in the morning world Spotsmom

......and a big welcome to Sir Max !!  (Handsome fella'...all the Girls at the Lighthouse Ranch are swooning ....)


----------



## loonlover

Good morning.  59 this morning with partly cloudy skies.  Looks like another nice fall day in store.

Hope everyone enjoys the day.


----------



## Amy Corwin

Good morning!
It's 66 degrees with brilliant sunshine here in North Carolina. Hope everyone is enjoying a lovely fall day!


----------



## Leslie

Good morning,

Sunny with a touch of fall in the air. I slept like a log and still haven't woken up!

L


----------



## BTackitt

Jeff said:


> Good morning, all. It looks like a pretty day in store for the heart of Texas.


66 and sunny here atm, but projected to hit 93. Lately there have been ads on TV asking how nice it would be to have another 90 days of summer, to which everyone in my home says HECK NO!


----------



## Valmore Daniels

Good Morning ​


----------



## Annalog

Good morning from southern Arizona. It is sunny and headed to the mid 90s. Posting from my K2 as I forgot earlier and I am out of WiFi range. 

Hope your day is a glorious one.


----------



## drenee

Good Monday morning.  Grand Jury today.  I love Grand Jury.  
Currently 45.  Not as cool as they predicted.  No frost.  Mid 60s predicted.  
Have a wonderful day, KB friends. 
deb


----------



## Leslie

Good morning,

43 and lots of sun. Feels like fall.

L


----------



## loonlover

Good morning.  58 and overcast with slight chance of rain.

Hope y'all have a great day.


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Good Morning

63 in the desert this morning...

Have a great day


----------



## Jeff

Good morning, dear friends. It's 70 in the heart of Texas with an expected high of 95. 

Generally, I like living in Texas, but there's no autumn here. The leaves go from green to dead on some unknown day in November when the temperatures go from hot to freezing.


----------



## Valmore Daniels

Good Morning


----------



## crebel

Good Morning.  It is a brisk 45 degrees here with blue skies and sunshine.  We should make it up the mid-70s, perfect Fall weather.

Everyone have a safe and happy day and especially SAFE TRAVELS to The Hooded Claw!


----------



## Andra

Good Morning and Happy Monday to all of my wonderful friends!!
Jeff has reported the weather, but I do think that we have a tiny bit of fall here in Central Texas.  But if you aren't watching at just the right time, you miss it!

We certainly don't want more summer at my house either.  This cooler weather has been great! I have been getting up early and driving to the office and then going for a walk before the workday starts.  You will NOT find me doing that in August!

New Castle tonight!!!!!


----------



## Annalog

Good morning from southern Arizona. Blue skies and 70 F headed to mid 80s.

Hope your day is wonderful. Safe travels THC!


----------



## geoffthomas

I hope you are all having a great Monday.
It is pretty nice here in MD.


----------



## Leslie

Good morning,

Eating my heart healthy breakfast of oatmeal mush and enjoying all the sun outside...

L


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Good Morning

63 in the desert this morning.....forecast is for only mid 80's  Yeah

Have a great day


----------



## crebel

Morning!  Supposed to be warmer here today.

Everyone have a safe and happy day.


----------



## Jeff

Good morning, everyone. It's 72 right now in the heart of Texas. Have a good-un.


----------



## Valmore Daniels

good morning


----------



## loonlover

Good morning.  68 going to 86 with partly cloudy skies.

Eating a bite of breakfast before heading out for a walk.  I'm trying to get started exercising a little more.

Hope everyone has a great day.


----------



## geoffthomas

Good Morning on a nice Tuesday.
It is 57 with 72 expected and sunny/partly cloudy today.


----------



## Annalog

Good morning from southern Arizona. It is a sunny 62 F and headed to the mid 80s.

Hope your Tuesday is terrific.


----------



## loonlover

Good morning.  68 and partly cloudy.

I'm working a trade show today and tomorrow.  It is an easy one - usually only about 60 people come on the first day and not always half that many on the second day.  I'll get some reading done today.

Hope everyone has a great day.


----------



## Leslie

Good morning,

Cloudy but a mild 61 this morning. Today is iPhone 5 day for me. Woo-hoo!

L


----------



## Jeff

Good morning, everyone. It's 72 going up to 92, in the heart of Texas.


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Good Morning

60 in the desert this morning...and it is even "cool" in Death Valley these days
Washed out roads from last months flash floods and road construction is making getting to work a real challenge, but

..It is my Friday !!


----------



## Valmore Daniels

Good Morning


----------



## crebel

Good Morning!  Off to annual meetings for the rest of the week, probably won't be around much before Sunday.

Everone have a safe and happy week.


----------



## D/W

Good morning to all!


----------



## Annalog

Good morning from southern Arizona. Currently sunny 60s headed to the mid 80s.

Hope your day is wonderful!


----------



## Vegas_Asian

Math test is done. Now its time for a nap.in.the car

Sent from my Desire HD using Tapatalk 2


----------



## geoffthomas

Good Day all.
It is now 75 with 81 expected and possible rain.


----------



## drenee

I guess I should say good day also.  I have been so busy the last couple of days.  My phone starts as soon as my feet hit the floor, it seems.  Wonderful weather today.  
Hope you all are having a wonderful Wednesday.  
deb


----------



## Gerry Skoyles

Here in Thailand I'm already well into Thurs 27th Sep. Recent thunderstorms but still hot and humid. When your day starts, have a good one!


----------



## loonlover

Welcome to the good morning thread, Gerry.

Good morning all.  A high of 86 with the possibility of thunderstorms is the forecast for the day.

Guess I'll have to walk up to the doors from the arena lobby today to keep an eye on the weather.  More reading time in store for today.  

Hope everyone has a great day.


----------



## drenee

Welcome, Gerry.  
Rainy this morning.  
Have a great Thursday, KB friends.  
SIL's surgery is at 8:30 this morning.  
Wish I could be there. 
deb


----------



## Valmore Daniels

Good Morning


----------



## Annalog

Good morning from southern Arizona. It is currently clear and 52 F but it should be cloudy later as the forecast is for possible thunder showers (20% chance) and a high of 77 F. Maybe the chickens won't need the water misters on today in order to stay cool. Should I consider that a sign of autumn?  

Welcome, Gerry.

Deb, thinking of your SIL this morning. 

KB friends, hope your Thursday is a wonderful one.


----------



## Jeff

Oops - I almost forgot to say good morning. It's 72 in McGregor, Texas and it'll be going up to the low 90s before the day's over. Have a good-un.


----------



## spotsmom

32 this morning in Central Oregon, with a high of about 80.  Fall is definitely in the air!

Have a great Thursday everyone.  Anna, my regards to Mr. M.


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Good Morning !!

September 27th...Today is "Walter Weather Day"

This is the day I have decided should be the first true day of Autumn no matter where I am.....flannel shirts and jammies, scarfs and fireplaces.....
Forecast for the desert is for 88....close (sigh)
...but we are seeing autumn colors !










Have a great day


----------



## geoffthomas

Good Morning all.
And welcome Gerry.
It is 75 in Derwood with 79 expected to be the high.
And probably rain again.


----------



## Annalog

Thanks, SpotsMom. Mr. Milquetoast sends his regards to Maximus Silver Cloud. Max is an elegant cat.



NapCat said:


> ...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...


NapCat, love the autumn colors for "Walter Weather Day"!


----------



## Vegas_Asian

This is the one day this week I get to sleep in.....I just woke up.....got to go to work now

Sent from my Desire HD using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Vegas_Asian

Apparently its Thursday not Friday......so I actually have a day off. First time since school started

Sent from my Desire HD using Tapatalk 2


----------



## drenee

Zach, my son-in-law, is home from surgery.  Did well.  A little more bleeding than they would have liked.  Sarah sounded very tired when I talked to her.  
deb


----------



## Gerry Skoyles

Already 0700hours Fri 28th in Thailand. After the storm comes the sun . . . surprise!


----------



## drenee

Currently 63.  I hope it makes it to 70 today.  
Happy Friday, KB friends.  
deb


----------



## Amy Corwin

It's 63 degrees and destined to be hot today, but it's Friday so I'm happy no matter what the temperature!

I hope everyone has a fantastic weekend!


----------



## loonlover

Good morning.  67 going to 88 with a 50% chance of thunderstorms.  Nothing there to complain about.

Hope everyone has a great Friday to lead into the weekend.


----------



## Leslie

Good morning,

It's been a hectic couple of days. Wednesday I woke up to the new my office had been broken into (all they took was an iPhone charger). Yesterday I was out of the house at the crack of dawn to meet a friend for breakfast. Cloudy right now, with rain predicted to start later to day and last all weekend. Might be a good weekend to write a novel, if I had time for that. LOL. Maybe I'll start working on Paperwhite for Dummies instead.

L


----------



## Jeff

Good morning, everyone. It's 64 and cloudy, deep in the heart of Texas. Might rain later.


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Good Morning

59 this morning in the desert......purrrr

Have a great day


----------



## Andra

Happy Friday!!
We have rain in the forecast today and tomorrow.  It's definitely a day to be at home under the covers instead of at work


----------



## Annalog

Good afternoon from southern Arizona. It rained this morning but now it is sunny.

Hope your day is fantastic!


----------



## Annalog

Good morning from central Arizona. While it is currently in the low 50s and clear in Benson, it is 70 F and clear in Gilbert, even though the sun is still below the horizon. I am visiting my daughter and granddaughters this weekend. I also hope to get several holes dug for planting Mexican bird of paradise bushes before the temperature gets up to 95 F. (The high in Benson will be in the low 80s.)

Hope your weekend is wonderful!


----------



## drenee

Good Saturday morning.  Currently 44.  High expected in the mid 60s.  A nice fall day.  
We went mattress shopping again when I got home yesterday afternoon.  Such a frustrating process.  Every one we have looked at seems to have bad reviews.  Gesh. 
I will be spending my day working on abuse and neglect appeal transcripts.  Yuck.  
Have a wonderful day, KB friends.  
deb


----------



## Leslie

Good morning,

Another rainy day here. Good for working on the computer.

L


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Annalog said:


> "...for planting Mexican bird of paradise bushes..."


I just planted four of those yesterday...










57 in the desert this morning...This is my Monday, so off to Death Valley.

Have a Great Weekend !


----------



## loonlover

Good morning.  68 and cloudy.  Still have a possibility of thunderstorms with a high of 79.

II is off again this weekend - may have a few chores lined up for him.  

Hope everyone is having a great weekend.


----------



## Valmore Daniels

Good Morning


----------



## Jeff

Good morning, all. It's raining in the heart of Texas. Have a good-un.


----------



## geoffthomas

Good Saturday from Derwood.


----------



## Jeff

Hey. It's Sunday. Everybody up.

It's 66 and soggy, in the heart of Texas.


----------



## drenee

I'm up.  I'm up.  
Cloudy and scattered showers today. 
deb


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Good Morning from a cool desert

Hope everyone has a restful Sunday


----------



## Leslie

Good morning,

Another rainy day...

L


----------



## geoffthomas

Good Morning on a nice Sunday - the last this September.
It is 52 here in Derwood with 66 the high because we are supposed to be getting a cold front and perhaps some more rain.


----------



## loonlover

Good morning.  Slept later than normal today - might have been due to very gloomy skies.  Light rain fell at some point - may get more rain as the day goes by.

Have a great day!


----------



## *DrDLN* (dr.s.dhillon)

Good morning from sunny N. California. No surprise here.


----------



## Valmore Daniels

Good Morning


----------



## Annalog

Good morning from central Arizona. I have been working in my daughter's yard for a couple hours. It is currently 80 F and sunny, headed to 100 F in Gilbert. No rain in sight.

Hope your Sunday is wonderful.


----------



## Jeff

Yay, it's Monday. Good morning, everyone. Chilly here, in the heart of Texas.


----------



## CrystalStarr

Morning! I just want to know what happened to September.


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Good Morning

Another lovely desert morning.

Have a great Monday all.


----------



## loonlover

Good morning.  The expected high is only 68.  Unfortunately, it looks like it will be gloomy again.

Hope everyone's Monday is off to a good start.


----------



## Leslie

Good morning,

Rainy and cool. I'm wearing socks today for the first time in months.  

L


----------



## Amy Corwin

A lovely North Carolina morning at 63 degrees. We're supposed to get rain today, but that's okay with me since I'm stuck in the office, anyway.

Hope everyone has a great week!


----------



## geoffthomas

Good Morning.
It is a sunny Monday.
Temp in Derwood is 60 with a high of 69 expected.
Partly cloudy later.


----------



## Annalog

Good morning from central Arizona. It is sunny and mid 80s headed to 100 F in Gilbert while Benson probably won't  reach 90 F. Guess where I have been digging in my daughter's yard?

Hope your Monday is wonderful!


----------



## loonlover

Good morning.  It is currently 55 going to 73.

I'm up early due to a fairly early doctor's appointment.  

Hope everyone has a great day.


----------



## Jeff

Good morning from deep in the heart of Texas where the stars are bright and the temperature is 61.


----------



## Leslie

Good morning,

Sunny and pleasant here this morning. I might even venture into the outdoor shower!

L


----------



## Amy Corwin

Shows and thunder storms here in North Carolina but at least last night's tornado passed us by!
73 degrees and due to be a little sticky this afternoon.

Have a great day!


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Good Morning

60 in desert headed to the 90s

It is my Friday !!  Yeah


----------



## JimC1946

After being deluged with several inches of rain on Monday, we awoke this morning to clear blue skies in Atlanta.


----------



## Valmore Daniels

Morning all


----------



## drenee

Good Tuesday morning.  
63 and rainy this morning.  
The deer are all around the house this morning.  So pleasant to watch them.  
deb


----------



## Andra

Good Morning!
Central Texas is enjoying beautiful weather right now.  My morning walks are getting longer just because I'd rather be outside.
We are working through our pre-cruise to-do lists.  I am really starting to get excited about vacation!


----------



## Annalog

Good morning from central Arizona. It is sunny and mid 80s headed to 100 F in Gilbert while Benson probably won't  reach 90 F. This morning I will finish breaking up the clay in the center 25' section of the raised bed at the back of my daughter's yard. Then I will add some gypsum and compost before finally planting the Mexican Bird of Paridise bushes. I hope to finish before noon. 

Hope your Tuesday is wonderful!

ETA: Finished by 1:15 p.m. (in more ways than one).


----------



## geoffthomas

Good Morning from Derwood.
It rained like a sonofagun here this am.
Not so much now.


----------



## Leslie

Good morning and happy Wednesday,

It's Kindle Arrival Day for me. Yahoo!


L


----------



## CrystalStarr

Good morning from CT!  It's been great so far as I totally enjoyed my morning reading on my new PW. Awesome!


----------



## Jeff

Good morning, everyone. It's 55 in the heart of Texas, but it will be warming up as soon as that lazy old sun awakens.


----------



## Annalog

Good morning from southern Arizona. It is currently clear and 60 F headed to the mid 80s. I need to take my car in to have a headlight fixed.

Hope you have a wonderful Wednesday.


----------



## loonlover

Good morning.  Looks like another nice day in store.

Hope you have a good one too.


----------



## Valmore Daniels

Good morning


----------



## geoffthomas

It is a fabulous Wednesday here in Derwood.


----------



## Andra

Happy Wednesday!!
As Jeff reported, it was a tad chilly here this morning.  I actually started out my walk wearing a light jacket.
Have a great day!


----------



## NapCat (retired)

*Good Morning

Incredibly beautiful sunrise....nice cool temperatures. AND I am off.










THIS is why we live in the desert.....

Have a great day*


----------



## D/W

Good morning to all!


----------



## drenee

Good morning, KB friends.  
Beautiful fall morning.  I have both of the doors open, listening to the birds.  
deb


----------



## CrystalStarr

Morning! Another grey and dreary day.  I'm taking my older son to a new art class today.  I'm kicking myself as Thursday is supposed to be my "day off."  Yet here I am driving him 30 minutes, waiting for him for 90 minutes, and then driving 30 minutes back!  Ah well... I have my new Kindle.  Great chance for reading! And I suppose if I take my iPad I can work too.  Wait... isn't this my day off?


----------



## Jeff

Good morning, everyone. It's 64 on the way to 90, in the heart of Texas.


----------



## Amy Corwin

Good morning from North Carolina!
It's 72 and going to be hot and humid today (what a surprise! Not!) but it's almost the weekend so nothing is going to make me unhappy today!

Have a great day!


----------



## Leslie

Rainy and warm this morning. Have a great Thursday everyone!

L


----------



## loonlover

Good morning.  Currently 53 with an expected high of 84.  Probably going mow the front yard this afternoon.

One week until we leave on our trip to New York.  We've been making plans for so long, hard to believe the time is so near.  I've started looking at extended weather forecasts for the places we'll be driving through.  Hoping some of the trees will have changed color along our path, either going or coming home.

Hope everyone has a great day.


----------



## Andra

Good Morning!
I am not thinking straight this morning so I have nothing witty to say.  Have a great day!


----------



## geoffthomas

Good Morning from Derwood, MD.
It is 68 and we expect a high of 76.
Overcast and drizzly right now.


----------



## Valmore Daniels

Good Morning


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Good Morning

57 this morning....I am headed to the gardens to prepare the beds for fall bulbs.

purrrrrrrr


----------



## Annalog

Good morning from southern Arizona. It is in the low 60s and sunny, headed to the high 80s. Wonderful day to work in the garden but I will be busy job hunting instead.

Hope your Thursday is wonderful.


----------



## drenee

Missed the morning again.  Another beautiful fall day.  
deb


----------



## Leslie

Good morning,

Cloudy right now but they are predicting sun and warm temps by lunchtime. Have a great Friday everyone!

L


----------



## Jeff

Oh no. Is it Friday again?

Good morning, Kindleboards. Hope you have a nice day.


----------



## Amy Corwin

Thank goodness it's Friday. I don't think I can take another week like this one.
But it's over.
It's 64 degrees here in North Carolina and I'm looking forward to a 3-day weekend.

hope everyone's week went well and that the weekend goes even better!


----------



## Annalog

Good morning from southern Arizona. Currently 53 F, clear, and dark; headed to 82 F, clear, and sunny. 

Hope your Friday is wonderful!


----------



## Andra

Happy Friday!!
It's already 72 and it's very foggy.  No early morning walk for me today...
We are on vacation once we get off work today.  We will be getting on a cruise ship on Saturday so I will be scarce next week.  Be safe and have a great weekend and week!


----------



## loonlover

Good morning.  Chance of rain today and tomorrow with cold front crossing the state tomorrow night.  Looks like fall is trying to arrive.

Andra, have a great vacation.  II will be on vacation also after he gets off work today, but we won't be leaving town until next Thursday.

Hope everyone has an enjoyable Friday.


----------



## Valmore Daniels

Morning


----------



## drenee

Morning.    Busy day for me today.  Grocery shopping, cleaning.  DIL and grandsons are coming this evening.  They are going to my grandfather's 98th birthday party with us tomorrow.  
Sunny out this morning.  Supposed to be a nice day.  
deb


----------



## Jeff

Good morning from deep in the heart of Texas where the temperature is 60 and it's still dark. I'm waiting for the sun to wake up so I can mow the lawn. I need to get it done before the forecast rain starts.


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Good Morning

55 in the desert and I am off to Death Valley

Have a great weekend 1


----------



## Leslie

Good morning,

Rain was predicted but right now it's sunny and warm. Happy Saturday everyone!

L


----------



## loonlover

Good morning.  46 degrees with the expected high to be only 61.  We also have a chance for more rain.

Some errand running on the agenda this morning.  II is officially on vacation until the 24th.  Guess I'll let him sleep as late as he wants to today.

Hope everyone is having a great weekend.


----------



## crebel

Good morning!  It is a brisk 29 degrees this morning and not expected to get above 50 for the next week or so.

The good news is:  the hard freeze should get rid of the MILLIONS of box elder bugs that have been invading everything.

The bad news is:  there is none!  I can put on enough clothes or get under my electric lap blanket to stay warm.  Beats the heck out of week after week of 100+ temperatures we had all summer when it was impossible to get cooled off.

Everyone have a safe and happy day.


----------



## spotsmom

24 here this morning heading up to the high 60's.  Am looking out the window at yellow aspen leaves on the trees and a cloudless blue sky.

Hope everyone enjoys the weekend (especially Orioles and Nationals fans  - sorry Chris).


----------



## crebel

spotsmom said:


> 24 here this morning heading up to the high 60's. Am looking out the window at yellow aspen leaves on the trees and a cloudless blue sky.
> 
> Hope everyone enjoys the weekend (especially Orioles and Nationals fans - sorry Chris).


  Hey! You were all for the Cardinals when they were beating the Braves!


----------



## geoffthomas

Well I want to wish all a belated Friday good morning.
And a Saturday good morning before the day is over with.
I always keep this group of great friends in my thoughts.


----------



## Annalog

Good late afternoon from southern Arizona. It was a beautiful sunny day today.
Hope the rest of your weekend is wonderful!


----------



## Jeff

Good morning, all. It's 45 going to 65, in the heart of Texas. I had to dig a sweater out this morning.


----------



## geoffthomas

Good Morning from Derwood, MD.
It is 48 with light rain.
The high is expected to reach 51 - with light rain.
Have a wonderful day.


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Good Morning

54 in the desert, headed to 84.....nice

Hope everyone has a restful Sunday


----------



## crebel

Morning!  It is 23 degrees here, headed to 50.  That's getting close to winter, not fall!

Everyone have a safe and happy day.


----------



## loonlover

Good morning.  43 going to 59 today.  Long sleeves are definitely in order.

Hope everyone has a great day.


----------



## Leslie

Good morning,

Sunny but cool. We were able to eat lunch out on the porch yesterday. Not sure we'll be able to do that today...

L


----------



## Annalog

Good morning from southern Arizona. Today is partly cloudy with temperatures from the mid 50s to the mid 80s.

Hope your Sunday is wonderful.


----------



## Jeff

Good morning. It's another cool day in the heart of Texas. Currently 48.


----------



## BTackitt

36 lovely degrees this morning! I can't wait to head out to school! (meanwhile DH was bundled to high heaven to go to work.  )

I'm a couple hours from Jeff, somewhere in Tx.


----------



## NapCat (retired)

[size=11pt]Happy Columbus Day !!










Hope some of you have a long weekend

54 in the desert this morning....and I am off to Death Valley where gas is approaching $7/gallon !! Gasp !![/size]


----------



## loonlover

Good morning.  A bit chilly this AM at 46.

Enjoy your day!


----------



## Leslie

Good morning,

Lots of sun here in Maine on this Columbus Day holiday. Have a great day everyone!

L


----------



## CrystalStarr

Good morning!  45 and sunny. Resisting the urge to turn on the heat this morning. Burrrrr.  I had a wedding to photograph last night. I always feel like I've been run over by a truck afterward. That is making this Monday extra hard for me.


----------



## Ann in Arlington

So. . . . good weekend trip to Columbus Ohio are for a family wedding. . . . . great party after with some of the best wedding food I've ever tasted. Delicious! And a very nice brunch Sunday morning for all the family/friends from out of town . . . .and the Bride and Groom were there! Nice to get a chance to talk to them since, you know, there's not much chance of that at the actual reception! 

And then, on the way home yesterday we listened to the Nats beat the Cards in Game 1 of the Division championship series. Got to watch the last inning and a half on TV as we got home.

Sad, though to see the the O's fall to the Yanks. . . . .

But. . .overall. . . .definitely a _Good_ Morning. . .if a bit chilly!  Only 43 and not expected to top 55. A good day to do some baking to let the oven heat up the house a bit.


----------



## crebel

Good Morning.

Congratulations, Ann!  The Nats played well last night, coming from behind *grumble, grumble*...  Oh well, they were going to be my team to cheer for if the Cards didn't make the playoffs!

Warmer here this morning than yesterday, 39 degrees on its way to the 70s.  Box Elder bugs are still swarming - disgusting.

Everyone have a safe and happy day.


----------



## geoffthomas

Good Morning all.
It is 45 now with 52 possible.
It was sunny for a little while. 
Now it is cloudy and we expect some rain this afternoon.


----------



## Annalog

Welcome, Jason!

Good morning from southern Arizona. It was cool and sunny this morning and headed to the low 80s F.

Thking the grandchildren home to our daughter this morning.

Hope your week is wonderful.


----------



## Valmore Daniels

Good Morning


----------



## crebel

I guess I am the first one to wish everyone a Good Morning!  Ah, the joys of being up WAY too early.  Currently 50 degrees here, still too dark to see what the skies are like.  We may get some rain this afternoon.

I confess, I liked Game 2 of the Nats/Cards series better than Game 1 - sorry Ann      

Everyone have a safe and happy day.


----------



## Jeff

Good morning. *Yawn* If Chris is up I guess it must be time for me to quit for the day - yesterday, that is. I mean... Oh well.


----------



## BTackitt

Good Morning! Little warmer than yesterday darn it.. 55 degrees already. Ah well, it was nice for the 2 days it lasted.


----------



## Amy Corwin

It's an amazing 50 degrees today and we're slated for more rain (which is good).
I'm loving this cooler weather, although it's due to warm up later in the week.


----------



## Leslie

Good morning,

Cool and sunny this morning, with rain predicted for the afternoon. Have a great day everyone!

L


----------



## loonlover

Good morning.  A chilly 38 this morning going to 70 with scattered clouds.

Loverboy, Pat Benatar and Journey concert at the arena tonight.  I'll be working it - II is attending.

Hope everyone's day is a great one.


----------



## NapCat (retired)

loonlover said:


> Loverboy, Pat Benatar and Journey concert


TOO KOOL ! Have a great time !!


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Good Morning !!

54 and breezy in the desert this morning.

Have a Great day


----------



## Valmore Daniels

Morning


----------



## Annalog

Good morning from central Arizona. It is currently 64 F and clear in Gilbert and headed to 90 F and partly cloudy. I arrived here yesterday with the granddaughters in time to help my daughter finish digging holes for two trees and planting them. (Rocks and clay -- not fun digging!) We will test the additions to the watering system as soon as it is light this morning. The weather in Benson should be 77 F and partly cloudy when I arrive home this afternoon.

Hope your Tuesday is a great one.


----------



## geoffthomas

Good Morning from Maryland.
It is 47 with a high expected of 60.

Well, it is a cloudy day that is wonderful for all kinds of inside work.


----------



## Jeff

Good morning from the heart of Texas. It's 66 and going to be 90 here today. Have a good-un.


----------



## Amy Corwin

Good morning! It's 52 degrees and due to rise to 74 so it should be a nice day for gardening and cleaning up the yard.

Hope everyone is having a great week!


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Good Morning from a 60 degree desert.....

Have a Great Day


----------



## Valmore Daniels

Morning


----------



## loonlover

Good morning.  57 going to 72.

Yea, packing for vacation day - once the laundry is done.

Hope everyone has a great day.


----------



## crebel

Good Morning!  38 going to mid-50s here today.  We had an inch of rain yesterday and there was hard frost on the vehicles this morning.

Safe travels to LL and II and have lots of fun!

Everyone have a safe and happy day.


----------



## Annalog

Good morning from southern Arizona. It is in the 60s and clear headed to 79 F and maybe partly cloudy.

LL and II, have a great vacation!!!

Hope everyone has a wonderful Wednesday!


----------



## geoffthomas

Good Morning all.
It is 58 now with 69 expected.
kinda cloudy though.


----------



## balaspa

It's actually afternoon here in Chicago, as I write this, but I know it's morning somewhere!  So, good morning other side of the world.


----------



## Amy Corwin

Good Morning!
It's 70 degrees here, but I think the little weather bug is lying. 
We might get up into the upper 70s today and I got a box of garlic in the mail to plant so I'll have fun scratching around in the dirt this afternoon after work. Looking forward to getting outside in this lovely weather.

Have a great day!


----------



## Jeff

Good morning. It's a beautiful day in the neighborhood. Too hot for some; just right for me. Have a good-un, ya'll.


----------



## Valmore Daniels

Morning


----------



## geoffthomas

Good Morning.
It is 48 with 61 and sun expected.
Enjoy what you are given.


----------



## loonlover

Good morning.  56 going to 66 which is also the expected high where we are heading today.  

Getting ready to take the dogs to the kennel, then come back, do a few last minute things around the house and load the van.  Then we'll be off on the longest vacation we've taken in several years.

Hope everyone's day is as great as I expect ours to be.


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Good Morning

It is 55 in the desert this morning.....windows are open, fire in the fireplace...AND IT IS RAINING !!!!










I have a long day of Kindling and Napcatcatnappin' planned

Hope you enjoy your day as much as I will


----------



## Leslie

Good morning,

Sunny and breezy this morning. Apparently it's snowing up in Sugarloaf!

L


----------



## Randirogue

Leslie said:


> Good morning,
> 
> Sunny and breezy this morning. Apparently it's snowing up in Sugarloaf!
> 
> L


Oooh, I wish we had snow already. That would be fantastic. At least it's chilly. Got my sweater on, the window wide open beside me, and bright sunshine dappling my desk with flickering shadows from the leaves.

Now... if only the refrigerator repair man would call or arrive so that all my food doesn't go bad... lol

Have a happy day, everyone!


----------



## Annalog

Good morning from southern Arizona. It is currently 71 F and partly cloudy with humidity of 40%. The forecast is a high of 77 F with 30% chance of thunderstorms and rain showers today and tonight.  Beautiful day in the desert.

Hope your Thursday is wonderful.


----------



## Jeff

Good morning, everyone. Christopher Columbus landed in the New World on October 12, 1492.


----------



## Leslie

Good morning,

Welcome to Mr. Columbus! LOL.

Rainy here this morning. TGIF!

L


----------



## Amy Corwin

Happy Friday! Yippee!
It's a little cooler here - 46 degrees at the moment - but this weather is great!
Working on Halloween decorations tonight in hopes of finishing up.

Have a great weekend!


----------



## intinst

Good morning from Lenoir City, Tennessee. About to begin our 2nd day of the trip to NYC. Bit of rain this am but should be another nice day.

Sent from my Kindle Fire using Tapatalk 2


----------



## loonlover

Good morning from Lenoir City, TN.  Mid 50s at the moment; looks like temps in the mid 60s where we're headed.  II beat me on this AM; I'm still posting it.

Leisurely drive planned for the day - stopping occasionally at whatever appeals.

Hope everyone has a great start to the weekend.


----------



## Valmore Daniels

Morning


----------



## NapCat (retired)

And now....for a very different desert morning:

46 degrees, 100% humidity in heavy rain/thunderstorms....last night we had marble sized hail that covered the ground for hours !!
Another good Kindling Day on queue. 

Have a great Friday.....


----------



## Annalog

Good morning from southern Arizona. It is currently 69 F with clear skies while the forecast says partly cloudy with a high of 73 F and 29% chance of rain. Yesterday's 30% chance of rain resulted in a few drops to make spots on the car windshields.  I am not expecting rain today from blue skies when yesterday's dark clouds just blew past us. However, with or without rain, it is a glorious day!

Hope your Friday is fabulous!


----------



## geoffthomas

Good Day all.
It is 63 now with an expected high of 60.......hmmmmm.
It is sunny with some occasional breezes.


----------



## loonlover

Good morning from Woodstock, Va.  30 degrees at the moment.  Should warm up to almost 60 here and the direction we are heading.  Some Civil War battlefields on the agenda today before heading a little farther NE this afternoon.

Hope everyone's weekend is a great one.


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Good Morning

46 in the desert this morning....headed to a sunny 75.  
The silly people I work with think this is cold....they have fleece jackets on and the heat is on in the office.  sheesh !!

Have a great weekend.


----------



## Leslie

Good morning,

Cold this morning--26. I'm typing this from my new gadget


----------



## Jeff

Good morning, everyone. What is that gadget, Leslie?


----------



## Leslie

Jeff said:


> Good morning, everyone. What is that gadget, Leslie?


My new 13" XPS Ultrabook from Dell!


----------



## geoffthomas

Good Morning from Derwood on a sunny Saturday.
It is 40 with 59 expected.


----------



## crebel

A late good morning from rainy, stormy Iowa.  The rain is a GOOD thing, the storms - not so much...

I stayed up WAY too late last night watching the baseball game.  A pretty exciting finish for us Cardinal fans!

Everyone have a safe and happy day.


----------



## drenee

Good morning.  A beautiful fall morning.  Temps are going to be in the 70s today.  
I will be watching college football and working on abuse and neglect transcripts.  Woohoo. 
Have a wonderful Saturday, KB friends.  
deb


----------



## Valmore Daniels

Good Morning


----------



## Annalog

Good morning from southern Arizona. It was 57 F this morning headed to a sunny 73 F.

Have a great Saturday!


----------



## loonlover

Good morning from Allentown, PA., where it is 48 degrees.

We will be hitting the road shortly.  The plans are to meet our son at the Bronx Zoo.  Here's hoping we don't get rained on.

Wishing everyone a great day.


----------



## drenee

Safe travels, LL.  

It is already 61 degrees this morning.  Have a great Sunday, KB friends.  
deb


----------



## intinst

And away we go! Have a good Sunday,everyone.


----------



## Randirogue

It's 8:30 am, it's 55 degrees and overcast, and I don't have to work today.  I SHOULD be all giddy for perfect creative atmosphere (IMO), but all I can think about right now is how the whole week off from work got overtaken by chores, that I got very little creative work from home achieved, and I DON'T want to be up a 4am for work tomorrow.


----------



## Leslie

Good morning,

Rainy, gray, and chilly this morning. A good day to stay cozy by the fire with my new gadget.

L


----------



## crebel

Good Morning.  Rainy and chilly here as well, but we still have some windows open letting the fresh cool air in.

Everyone have a safe and happy day.


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Good Morning

It is a beautiful morning in the desert....looking forward to my ride into Death Valley

Hope everyone has a restful Sunday


----------



## Jeff

Good morning, everyone. Kinda gray and wet in the heart of Texas, too. Careful, LL and II.


----------



## geoffthomas

Good Morning all from Maryland.
It is 52 with 72 expected.
Yeah a real "heat wave".

And wave as you go by, LL and II.


----------



## Valmore Daniels

Morning


----------



## Edward C. Patterson

Happy Morning all.

Edward C. Patterson


----------



## Annalog

Good morning from southern Arizona. It is going to be another beautiful desert day.

Hope your day is a great one!


----------



## geoffthomas

Good Morning all.
It is 66 now with mid-70s for today's high.
We expect rain in the pm.


----------



## Amy Corwin

Good morning and welcome to the start of a new week!
It's 58 degrees here in NC and looking good.


----------



## Leslie

Good morning and happy Monday,

Partly sunny and milder today--58.

Have a great day everyone!

L


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Good Morning

Nice cool morning....and the desert still smells like a MidEast Bazaar (Sweet & Spicy) from our recent rains.

Have a great day


----------



## drenee

Good morning.  
53 this beautiful Monday morning.  
deb


----------



## Jeff

Good morning, all. Cool now, in the heart of Texas. Have a good-un.


----------



## Valmore Daniels

Morning


----------



## loonlover

Good morning all.  68 where we are staying on Long Island.

We had a great day yesterday at the Bronx Zoo with family members.  Plan to hang out here at the hotel today and then will meet our son for dinner tonight.  Thought a day of doing little was in order.

Hope everyone is having a good start to their week.


----------



## crebel

Good Morning to all.  Sunny and a little warmer here today.

Everyone have a safe and happy day.


----------



## Annalog

Good morning from southern Arizona. This morning was clear and in the mid 50s. It is headed to partly cloudy and 81 F.

Hope you find this Monday to be the beginning of a great week!


----------



## Leslie

Good morning,

Rainy and mild (57) this morning. They are predicting sun for this afternoon. We'll see...

L


----------



## geoffthomas

Good Morning.
48 now with a high of 62 expected.
Sunny.


----------



## Amy Corwin

Good morning!
It's 66 degrees here in North Carolina and thunderstorms predicted. Lost power last night for about an hour, so thank goodness I already had dinner mostly ready via the crock pot! Let's hope we don't lose power again tonight at supper time because it will mean cold leftovers 

Have a wonderful day!


----------



## crebel

Good Morning!  An Indian Summer day is predicted here with sunny skies and highs in the 80s - Wow!

I'm off to the Dr. this morning to discuss some test results; fingers crossed for some answers.

Everyone have a safe and happy day.


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Good Morning

Yet another cool crisp desert morning.....and my Friday.

Have a Great Day


----------



## Valmore Daniels

Good morning


----------



## intinst

52 heading to 61 here in Kings Park, NY today. Gonna do some more sightseeing today on our own. Tomorrow we plan to meet up with telracs outside Penn station and go to the Highline park, Thurs. the boy is taking us to see Mary Poppins, & Fri. we have the boy all day again for a tour guide, with no plans yet for what to do. Start home Sat via West Virginia for more looking around. Everybody have a great day, we plan to!


----------



## Annalog

Good morning from southern Arizona. This is one of my favorite times of the year for working outside with the lows in the high 50s, the highs around 80 F, and the skies clear to partly cloudy.  Too bad I have other things that need doing. 

Hope your Tuesday is wonderful!


----------



## drenee

Another beautiful day.  
LL and Intinst, you better waive to me as you go through my beautiful state 
Friday.  
deb


----------



## Jeff

Drat. I forgot to click the Post button. Now the weather's changed. Oh well. Good morning, again - sort-of.


----------



## loonlover

Good afternoon.  I see II has already given an update for us.


----------



## loonlover

Good morning. 46 going to 61.

We'll be headed into NYC in a couple of hours to meet telracs. We told our son we'd call him this evening if when we make it back. Then we'll decide what is for supper.

Hope everyone has a great day.


----------



## Amy Corwin

Wake-y, wake-y, eggs and bac-y! Good Morning and I hope everyone's day is off to a great start!
It's 50 degrees here and a bit overcast but looks like it will warm up.

Waving to everyone from southern North Carolina!


----------



## intinst

Mornin'. This will be the first time this country boy has tried to get where he needs via train without a guide. LL lived in Toronto and rode the GO train to work everyday so she's not too worried. If you don't hear from me again it's been great , OK?


----------



## drenee

II, you crack me up.  
My weather channel app says it is 74 degrees out but my furnace is running.  Somebody is confused.  
Another day of working on transcripts for me.  I do need to go to the post office.  And get gas.  And pick up a few groceries.  
Have a great Wednesday, KB friends.  
deb


----------



## Annalog

Hope your adventure goes well, II, and you have LL as a guide. 

Good morning from southern Arizona. Another beautiful day I will spend inside. Starting a part time retail job this morning. Its been over 32 years since my last retail job. I'll learn if I can still spend 8 hours on my feet instead of sitting in a chair.  (Should help with the PAW Club! )


----------



## Leslie

Good morning from Earthquake Central. 

I was riding in the car and didn't feel it, but my husband, son, and his fiancee did. Hannah, north of Boston didn't feel it, but some of her classmates did.

The great state of Maine made the front page of the New York Time x2 today. The earthquake and the *other* story. LOL.


----------



## Andra

Good Morning!
We had a great vacation and it's definitely hard to get back into the whole "going to work" routine.  It's also much cooler here than it was on the ship - go figure.  I hope intinst enjoyed the concert.  We saw Loverboy, Pat Benatar and Journey when they were in Dallas and it was amazing.
DH and I celebrated our 19th anniversary in Grand Cayman last Tuesday.  That was pretty neat 
I hope you are all having a great week!


----------



## Jeff

Good morning to all.

As for II: his fate is still unlearned.


----------



## Valmore Daniels

Morning


----------



## crebel

Good Morning!

LL, II, and telracs, have fun today!  I'm sure they won't lead you astray, II!

Everyone have a safe and happy day.


----------



## geoffthomas

Good Morning.
It was 37 when I got up this am.
It is 54 now with a high of 68 expected.


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Annalog said:


> Good morning from southern Arizona. This is one of my favorite times of the year for working outside with the lows in the high 50s, the highs around 80 F, and the skies clear to partly cloudy.  Too bad I have other things that need doing.


[size=10pt]I could not agree more Anna.....this is the time of the year that make the desert heat all worth while......

Good Morning All

Beautiful day in the desert and I am off to plant my spring bulbs, then a pancake brunch followed by napcatcatnappin'

Have a great day all !![/size]


----------



## *DrDLN* (dr.s.dhillon)

Good morning from Sunny N. California.  It's getting close to the beginning of winter rain....


----------



## loonlover

Luckily, we had the extra nickel and were able to get off the train.


----------



## Leslie

Jeff said:


> Good morning to all.
> 
> As for II: his fate is still unlearned.


Jeff, you remind me of how much I love folk music...


----------



## Jeff

Ha. Fun, Leslie. Thanks.


----------



## geoffthomas

Good Morning.
It is a little early for me.
I may be gone for a few days.
I will have an angiogram this morning.
It may lead to bypass.  If so I won't be online for a little while.
Be good.


----------



## Amy Corwin

Geoff Thomas - I hope the angiogram went well and that you don't need the bypass. Although a lot of my friends have had them and afterwards, they feel much better.  In either case, I hope you are doing well.

It's 52 degrees here in North Carolina and due to go up to 81 which will feel like a major heatwave after all the nice, cool weather we've been having.

Happy Thursday to everyone!


----------



## JRWoodward

High 60s and foggy in Tallahassee, but warming up fast.
Today I have housework, writing and my father-in-law's dental appointment.


----------



## Valmore Daniels

Morning


----------



## Jeff

Good morning, all. It's a cool 54 in the heart of Texas.

Thinking of you, Geoff.


----------



## loonlover

Good morning.  Slept in a bit today.  A high of 66 expected.

We'll be heading back into NYC today with our son and his girl friend as guides.  Going to see Mary Poppins this evening.

Thinking of you, Geoff.

Hope all have a good day.


----------



## NapCat (retired)

geoffthomas said:


> I will have an angiogram this morning.
> It may lead to bypass.


Good Heavens !! Prayers are with you my friend.
Please keep us posted.


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Good Morning

Beautiful here in the desert.....I am off to "town" to go shopping

Have a Great Day


----------



## drenee

Thinking of you, Geoff.  I wish we had asked him to have his wife post an update.  

It is currently 60.  Rain expected at some point but it is currently very nice out.  
More transcript production for me today.  
deb


----------



## Leslie

Good morning all--

Geoff I am sending healing energy your way.

Sunny and pleasant here this morning--high in the low 50s is predicted.

L


----------



## crebel

Good morning to all.  It is a blustery day here and we have already experienced the high temperature of 50 degrees around 3 a.m.

Prayers and healing thoughts for Geoff.  

Everyone have a safe and happy day.


----------



## intinst

Morning. Another busy day in store for us. May have to go back to work just to rest up. 
Thinking of you Geoff.


----------



## Annalog

Thinking of you Geoff and sending healing energy. 

Good morning from southern Arizona. Missed the 18th and am posting now because I will not have much time after I wake in the morning (assuming I ever get to sleep). Currently clear, 62 F, and dark; headed to clear, 81 F, and sunny. 

Hope your Friday is wonderful.

Sending more healing energy, Geoff.


----------



## Amy Corwin

Good morning!
It's raining but warm at the moment - just about to dash out the door to get to work.

Hope everyone has a great day and an even better weekend!


----------



## Leslie

Good morning,

A pleasant day is in store for us here in Maine.

L


----------



## geoffthomas

Good Morning.
They tell me I have a wonderfully healthy heart muscle but I need quadruple bypass  which we will do on Monday am.  Sorry to post this here.  Details in the prayer thread.
Thank you all my dear friends.
It is a delightful rainy morning here today.
It is 61 now with a high expected of 71.


----------



## Andra

Thanks for the update Geoff.  I hope all goes well for you.
Happy Friday all.  It was a nippy 49 degrees this morning, but I am sure it is going to warm up later in the day.


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Good Morning

A beautiful 49 degree morning in the desert.....back to the gardens !!

Have a great Friday


----------



## crebel

Good Morning.  Another day of gentle rain and cool temperatures are in store for SE Iowa.

Geoff, you will be in my continuing prayers.

Everyone have a safe and happy day.


----------



## loonlover

Good morning.  Raining today on Long Island.  

No major plans today - just hanging out with our son, maybe resting up before starting home tomorrow.

Hope everyone has a great Friday.


----------



## Jeff

Good morning, all. You're in my thoughts, Geoff.


----------



## Randirogue

Why do all the "perfect writing weather days" seem to always occur when I am going to be otherwise disposed lately?  Egads!

Also, these types of days make for poor errand days.  The rain will make an annoying trek into Manhattan for this 7 month pregger even more bothersome. lol.

But, otherwise, it's a good day.  Hope my hubby gets home early tonight.  He deserves some rest, especially since he's only in week three of his 5 week, 7 days a week, 10-14 hr days (fingers crossed for one day off this coming week!) run of his latest gig.  

Hope everyone's day is well!


----------



## °GabyMerch°

Nothing better than a Sunny day, and today the big yellow star is awakening at my window! 

Hope all who read this have a sunny day too!


----------



## drenee

Thank you for sharing the plan, Geoff.  

It was a busy day for me today.  I forgot to post here this morning. 
deb


----------



## Leslie

Good morning,

Foggy and mild this morning. High of 67 predicted.

Tomorrow morning I'll be up at the crack of dawn and heading to the airport, en route to San Antonio. So if I don't get a chance to say hello, know that I am still thinking about all of you.

L


----------



## Jeff

It's 55 headed for 86, in the heart of Texas. Wave when you go over, Leslie.


----------



## loonlover

Good morning.

We'll be heading toward home today. Tonight's stop will be in West Virginia and tomorrow night in Kentucky. Monday night we will be back in our own bed.

Hope everyone has a great Sunday Saturday.

ETA: Changing to correct day. Guess I am ready to get home. Thanks, NapCat.


----------



## NapCat (retired)

loonlover said:


> Hope everyone has a great Sunday.


 
GASP LL !! You scared the bjzzzus out of me !! Saturdays are my Mondays.....thought I missed work. Giggle

Good morning. 48 in the desert this morning and I am off to Death Valley where it will be a nippy 85

Have a great weekend all.


----------



## crebel

Good Morning!  I woke up thinking it was Sunday as well, I'm glad it's not.

Everyone have a safe and happy day and extra safe travels for LL, II, Leslie and telracs.


----------



## geoffthomas

Good Morning all.
It is an overcast day here in Derwood.
But it is 56 now going up to 63.


----------



## Valmore Daniels

Morning


----------



## drenee

Good morning.  Cloudy and a cool 50 currently.  
II and LL, I'm trying to figure out what route you will be going through WV.  Are you coming out 68 and then south on 79?  The leaves in the southern part of the state should still be very nice.  
Safe travels.  
deb


----------



## loonlover

drenee said:


> Good morning. Cloudy and a cool 50 currently.
> II and LL, I'm trying to figure out what route you will be going through WV. Are you coming out 68 and then south on 79? The leaves in the southern part of the state should still be very nice.
> Safe travels.
> deb


Yes, we took 68 to 79 and are spending the night in Bridgeport.


----------



## drenee

Nice.  You are not far from my mom.  
deb


----------



## Leslie

Good morning from Logan Airport where it is still dark. Plane leaves in an hour.

L


----------



## NS

Good early morning from Florida!


----------



## geoffthomas

Good Morning all.
It is 41 in Derwood with 65 expected.
Sunny day today.
Safe travel Leslie.
It is good along the entire East Coast, I guess, right Natasha?


----------



## loonlover

Good morning from Bridgeport, WV. The temp is a cool 39. Should be a little warmer as we head south and west today.

The leaves had changed dramatically in New Jersey and Pennsylvania from what they were a week ago. We stopped at a rest area in Maryland that overlooked a valley where the colors were almost indescribably gorgeous. A very, very enjoyable drive for enjoying fall colors.

Hope everyone has a great Sunday.


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Good Morning

Beautiful morning after sleeping outside in my hammock to watch the meteor shower ! Spectacular !










Off to Death Valley

Have a restful Sunday


----------



## crebel

Good Morning!  Looking forward to a quiet, sunny day here.

Everyone have a safe and happy day.


----------



## Jeff

Good morning, all. Enjoy San Antone, Leslie. Have a pleasant walk along the river and be sure to remember the Alamo.


----------



## Valmore Daniels

Morning


----------



## drenee

Hmmm, my post is missing.  I must have forgot to push post.  
Beautiful sunny Sunday.  Laundry and packing for the week.  
And I'm teaching myself to knit.  Wish me luck and patience.  
Happy Sunday, KB friends 
deb


----------



## drenee

Good Monday morning, KB friends.  
Early start to my morning.  Grand jury today.    
I like to get to work early on the days jurors are present.  
Currently 39.  70 expected according to the Pittsburgh news station I have on.  
Not sure what to expect in the mountains where I am headed.  
Have a great day 
deb


----------



## Amy Corwin

It's a lovely, sunny morning and 43 degrees. Should get up into the 70's, though.

Hope everyone's work weeks starts out great!


----------



## crebel

Good Morning.  It is storming here this morning.  All rain still appreciated.

Everyone have a safe and happy day.


----------



## loonlover

Good morning.  

Heading home today.  Definitely ready to sleep in my own bed tonight, but it has been a great trip.

Hope everyone's week is off to a good start.


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Cool and Windy in the desert this morning.










Have a great day !!


----------



## Jeff

Good morning, everyone. We're getting close to the anniversary of Leslie's departure from Amazon discussions and her trail of breadcrumbs that brought a flood of us here. We should have a party.


----------



## Valmore Daniels

Morning


----------



## Leslie

Good morning from San Antonio, TX where the prediction is for sunny and warm today.

L


----------



## Jeff

or not.


----------



## Annalog

Good morning from southern Arizona. Sunny, clear, and 48 F; headed to 75 F in Benson annd 75 F in Tucson. I have an appointment this morning to donate blood to the Red Cross; hoping I pass the hemocrit test. (Passed the hemocrit test with flying colors, mostly red , and the donation went very quickly and smoothly. )

Sending healing thoughts, Geoff. Hope all went well.

Have a wonderful Monday!


----------



## intinst

Good morning all. Will get back home this evening, having spent 12 days traveling/in New York. Best vacation in a very long time, if not the best ever! Will be back to posting my ususal amount soon.


----------



## crebel

Jeff said:


> or not.





Jeff said:


> Good morning, everyone. We're getting close to the anniversary of Leslie's departure from Amazon discussions and her trail of breadcrumbs that brought a flood of us here. We should have a party.


Sounds like a great reason for a party to me, Jeff! What can I bring?


----------



## Jeff

crebel said:


> Sounds like a great reason for a party to me, Jeff! What can I bring?


You can print the invitations. Be sure to mention that there's no smoking. 

By the way, we're all thinking about you, Geoff.


----------



## crebel

Jeff said:


> You can print the invitations. Be sure to mention that there's no smoking.


sigh...okay, no smoking except for the ribs.



> By the way, we're all thinking about you, Geoff.


I was just coming back to say the same thing. I've been thinking about and praying for Geoff all morning. I hope we get an update from someone.


----------



## Amy Corwin

Crebel - you took the words right out of my mouth - I was hoping for an update on Geoff and even more that he's doing well and didn't need the bypass surgery.

Hopefully we'll find out soon.

RE: the ribs -mmmm- yes. I'm all for smoking ribs and turkey. In fact, that's what we plan to do for Thanksgiving. 

It looks like a lovely day here in North Carolina, too bad I have to waste it at work. LOL


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Good Morning

54 and breezy in the desert this morning.


----------



## Leslie

Jeff said:


> Good morning, everyone. We're getting close to the anniversary of Leslie's departure from Amazon discussions and her trail of breadcrumbs that brought a flood of us here. We should have a party.


Good morning!

Jeff, do you know the exact date? I think the Oprah show was on October 24th and the big migration started after that, although I had been a member here since April.

Still in San Antonio. Supposedly it is cloudy today and temps in the 70s. Since I am hermetically sealed in a hotel, we could have a blizzard outside and I wouldn't know. LOL.

L


----------



## Valmore Daniels

Morning


----------



## crebel

Good Morning.  It is muggy here this morning, not fall-like at all.

Good to hear LL and II made it home safe and sound and I'm glad you had a wonderful vacation.  Still hoping to hear good news about Geoff.

Everyone have a safe and happy day.


----------



## loonlover

Good morning.  61, mostly cloudy, and going to a high of 81.

It was good to sleep in my own bed last night.  One of the cats (who won't sleep in the bedroom with us) sat outside the door meowing.  Since he would not shut up, I moved to the recliner for a couple of hours so he could sleep with me.  That seemed to satisfy him.  It will be chaos around here once we pick up the dogs from the kennel.

Have a great day, everyone.


----------



## Jeff

Good morning, all. It's a very pleasant 72 in the heart of Texas.



Leslie said:


> Jeff, do you know the exact date? I think the Oprah show was on October 24th and the big migration started after that, although I had been a member here since April.


The big migration began on the 27th. I don't recall the sequence of events exactly. Out of pure sentiment, I renew our just-in-case-we-never-find-this-guy-named-Harvey-Chute domain name every 28th of October.


----------



## Leslie

Jeff said:


> Good morning, all. It's a very pleasant 72 in the heart of Texas.
> The big migration began on the 27th. I don't recall the sequence of events exactly. Out of pure sentiment, I renew our just-in-case-we-never-find-this-guy-named-Harvey-Chute domain name every 28th of October.


Ah, that's sweet....

L


----------



## drenee

Good evening.  Thinking of you, Geoff.  Hope we hear something soon. 
deb


----------



## Jeff

Good morning, everyone. It's 68 soon to be 86, in the heart of Texas.

Another day of waiting to hear from Geoff. There was a time, when I was young, that you could call a hospital and find out how a patient was doing. Now we have HIPAA to protect us. I guess that's good.


----------



## Valmore Daniels

Morning


----------



## CrystalStarr

Good morning!  Off to a running start here with ambitious goals for the day. Grey and low 60's eventually. I love that we aren't using the heat.


----------



## loonlover

Good morning.  59 going to 82.

I will be heading out to buy groceries shortly.  It cannot be put off any longer.

Hope all have a great day.


----------



## NapCat (retired)

loonlover said:


> "...One of the cats...would not shut up...[so] I moved to the recliner for a couple of hours so he could sleep with me. That seemed to satisfy him..."












Welcome Home !!


----------



## loonlover

NapCat said:


> Welcome Home !!


Exactly, and this one has been ruling the roost for 11 years. The dogs don't cross him!


----------



## Annalog

Good morning from southern Arizona where it is partly cloudy today.

Sending healing thoughts and waiting for news.

Hope your Wednesday is wonderful.


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Good Morning

43 in the desert this morning and the sky is crystal clear...first dusting of snow on the mountains
I am enjoying my coffee next to the fireplace.....may need a nap soon though.....purrrrrrrr

Have a great day.


----------



## Leslie

Good morning from Texas where I am being very lazy and skipping the opening session of the conference. I also seem to have developed a cold.  

L


----------



## spotsmom

31 this morning in the high desert and snowing lightly.  The Cascades are getting a dump of snow, although I hear the Sierras in California have been recording snow in FEET.

Looking forward to a relaxing day reading by the woodstove and going out to dinner with friends to a bar so we can watch the baseball game in high definition.  Gotta love DISH- we can't get the "local" channels in high def!  The picture was so blurry that I actually went to the eye doctor to find out if my prescription had changed!


----------



## drenee

Good day.    Beautiful very sunny 76 degrees today.  I did not pack appropriately for this warm week.  I have been suffocating in long sleeves. 
deb


----------



## Lee44

I always wanted to do this, but I'm never up in time, so good morning in advance!  I expect it to be a great day once I get up!


----------



## crebel

Good Morning.  It is storming again in SE Iowa and, *gulp*, there is snow in the NE corner!  I'm glad it is far away from here.  It is currently 70 degrees, but is supposed to drop to the 40s by afternoon and our warm weather is likely done for the year.

Everyone have a safe and happy day.  Still thinking of Geoff.


----------



## Amy Corwin

It's misty and warm, but at least the lettuce I planted is sprouting! Almost time to put the row covers over it. 
Hope everyone will have a fruitful day!


----------



## Jeff

Good morning from deep in the heart of Texas where it's 72 with a chance of rain.

Wishing the best for Geoff.


----------



## Leslie

Home again in Maine and I am glad to be home. 39 right now...

L


----------



## loonlover

Good morning.  It is 68 going to 82 with a chance of rain.

Red Hot Chili Peppers concert at the arena tonight.  I'll be working.

Hope everyone has a great Thursday.


----------



## Valmore Daniels

Morning


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Good Morning

Another beautiful crisp morning in the desert

Happy Friday All


----------



## Leslie

NapCat said:


> Good Morning
> 
> Another beautiful crisp morning in the desert
> 
> Happy Friday All


It's still Thursday here in Maine...


----------



## Jeff

Leslie said:


> It's still Thursday here in Maine...


Wow. That's a coincidence. It's Thursday in Texas too.


----------



## Susan in VA

Good morning.


----------



## Jeff

With Susan here, my Thursday would be perfect, if I only knew how Geoff was after his bypass surgery.


----------



## Susan in VA

It was on Monday, right? (I'm just catching up now.)  Has nobody heard anything?


----------



## Jeff

Susan in VA said:


> It was on Monday, right? (I'm just catching up now.) Has nobody heard anything?


Yes, I'm pretty sure it was scheduled for Monday and that he was supposed to be released today. I've not heard a word from anyone.


----------



## drenee

I'm trying hard not to worry about Geoff.  
deb


----------



## Susan in VA

If he was scheduled to come home today, then maybe he'll feel up to posting tomorrow.


----------



## NapCat (retired)

NapCat said:


> Happy Friday All


Whoops......they changed my work schedule....I am now doing Monday on Friday.....sheesh.....
Hmmmm Did I work today?


----------



## Jeff

Not to worry. It's Friday somewhere.


----------



## Leslie

Jeff said:


> Not to worry. It's Friday somewhere.


I took Thursday home on Wednesday when I came home from Texas and arrived after midnight. Or something....LOL

Thinking about Geoff and sending healing energy. Check in with us buddy...just sayin'!

L


----------



## drenee

Leslie said:


> Thinking about Geoff and sending healing energy. Check in with us buddy...just sayin'!
> 
> L


 

Good Friday morning. One last day of exceptionally warm fall weather. 
deb


----------



## Jeff

Good morning, all. A cool day in store for the heart of Texas.

Hope Geoff checks in with us today.



Leslie said:


> I took Thursday home on Wednesday when I came home from Texas and arrived after midnight.


I understand this. ^^ Should I be worried?


----------



## BTackitt

Lovely 50* this morning. I ADORE this weather!


----------



## crebel

Good Morning to all.  It is very cool here this morning, only 35 degrees and expected to warm up just another 5 degrees or so, brrr.

We love you, Geoff, and are anxiously awaiting good news.

Everyone have a safe and happy day.


----------



## Susan in VA

Good morning.  Looks dreary out.  I want to go back to bed.


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Good Morning

45 in the desert this morning.....and I am off to Death Valley where it will be a blistering 70
Happy Friday All (again)


----------



## Leslie

Good morning,

Foggy and cool this morning. Lots of talk about the storm that might be heading our way...

L


----------



## Valmore Daniels

Good Morning


----------



## Andra

TGIF!
This has been a long week.  DH and I both have had a nasty cold and are still feeling run-down.  The cold front blew through yesterday and Central Texas is now in the 50s.  This is winter for us folks   It is really nice outside.
I am adding my well wishes for Geoff.


----------



## loonlover

Good morning.  Cool at 46 with some light rain in the area.  It is supposed to get to to 61 today.

I didn't get home from the concert until after midnight so I'm a little draggy this morning.  I had lots of calls to deal with last night, spills, spills, and more spills, people passing dope around, just the usual at a rock concert.  A cold front came through during the opening act so people tried to smoke just inside the doors to the smoking balconies during intermission.  I really like my post behind the scenes.

Hope everyone has a great Friday.


----------



## Annalog

Good morning from southern Arizona.

Geoff posted on the Prayer Requests thread ( http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,7085.msg1931839.html#msg1931839) and he is at home.  Sending more healing thoughts!

I attended the grand opening of the store where I now work and will be at work there in a few hours. We finished the setup in time and the store looks great!

Hope your Friday is fabulous!


----------



## B-Kay 1325

Annalog, would that be the Store that opened at Park Ave & I-10 this morning?  (I won't say the name since you didn't)  I have been looking forward to this store opening since I first heard of it.  I think it's funny that this part of town has not had this store close by forever, the closest is about 8 miles or so away, so I don't go there very often, I only live about 1 mile from this store and I would have been at the Grand Opening ceremony but had to work, will be there this afternoon.


----------



## *DrDLN* (dr.s.dhillon)

Good morning. Sun is back after few days of clouds and rain in Sunny California.


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Good Morning

42 in the desert this morning sunny 70s on queue.

Wonderful news about Geoff being home.....

Have a great weekend all


----------



## Leslie

Good morning,

46 right now and sort of cloudy. No storm yet.

L


----------



## loonlover

Good morning.  Clear skies with a temp of 39 and an expected high of 59.  Looks like it will be a beautiful fall day.

II says he's taking me to Waffle House for breakfast.  I never complain about going out for breakfast.

Hope everyone is having a great Saturday.


----------



## Jeff

Good morning, all. Our weather looks like LL's.

So glad that Geoff's back home and recovering.


----------



## crebel

Good Morning.  Same weather report here, but a little cooler.

Ditto on the relief and happiness at hearing Geoff is home and recovering well, just sayin'...

Everyone have a safe and happy day.


----------



## Valmore Daniels

Morning


----------



## geoffthomas

Good Morning from Derwood, MD.
It is 61 now with 66 expected.
And I am tired of hearing about the Frankenstorm.

Thank you all for your concern, wishes and prayers.
I am sorry that I did not do a better job of informing you.
It kinda came about suddenly.
Home now- getting stronger every day.
And I do love this family here.


.......just kinda sayin.....


----------



## Susan in VA

Good morning. I'd better check in while I can, since no doubt we'll be losing power _again _sometime in the next few days.... 

Have a good weekend, everyone.


----------



## drenee

Cloudy and rainy here today.  
Working on transcripts.  Yuck.  I'd rather be curled up with a cup of hot tea, under a blanket, finishing World Without End.  I have 22% left.  
deb


----------



## Annalog

B-Kay 1325 said:


> Annalog, would that be the Store that opened at Park Ave & I-10 this morning? ...


Yes, that's the Store! This part of town certainly needed this store, the Costco that opened earlier, and the other stores that are planned along with the business/tech center. I was working at the fabric counter much of the afternoon and in sporting goods most of the evening. I look a lot like my avatar photo but without Mr. Milquetoast and about 20 pounds lighter. My name badge says "Anna" so I am easy to recognise.


----------



## Susan in VA

^^  I think you should take Mr. Milquetoast to work with you.   A workday would be so much more interesting. 

Good morning, all.  Geoff, guess what, there's no Frankenstorm in the headlines this morning....


----------



## Leslie

Good morning everyone,

Anna, congrats on your new job. Geoff, glad you are home and healing daily. Everyone else, stay safe from storms and tsunamis. Here in Maine it's cloudy and mild. I think the storm is supposed to pass us by. We'll see.

L


----------



## Amy Corwin

Great to hear that you are home, Geoff. Take good care of yourself - I'm glad to hear you are already doing so well.

It's still dark here and windy - I expect it's the storm Sandy, but hopefully we won't get hit as hard as we did in Irene. When it comes to these storms like Irene, it's like the news organizations don't think North Carolina actually exists. But we do and I expect we'll get along just like we did in Irene when a shrimping boat ended up "docked" on the side of the road just a little ways from the hose and our dock ended up in our neighbor's yard. Maybe it's just as well that the news folks don't think we exist. 

Hope everyone stays safe and enjoys their Sunday!


----------



## geoffthomas

Good Morning all.
It is 55 in Derwood on this Saturday.
We don't expect it to go above 58.
And I am just not going to worry about where Sandy is or what it is doing.


----------



## Jeff

Good morning, all. Wishing everyone a safe and cozy Sunday. It's freezing here in Central Texas, but I'll be grilling hot-dogs later so ya'll come-on-over.


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Good Morning !!

44 in the desert headed to 70

Glad to see you back Geoff !!
Best of Luck on your new job Anna

I hope everyone has a restful Sunday


----------



## drenee

Good Sunday morning.  Rain in our forecast all day.  
Laundry and packing.  
deb


----------



## Annalog

Good morning from southern Arizona. Currently clear and 40 F at my house. Today is predicted to be a sunny 77 F in Benson and 88 F in Tucson.



Susan in VA said:


> ^^ I think you should take Mr. Milquetoast to work with you.  A workday would be so much more interesting.
> ...


Mr. Milquetoast declined. He did not want to leave the hens, especially with Thing One and Thing Two still at home. 



Leslie said:


> ... Anna, congrats on your new job. ...





NapCat said:


> ... Best of Luck on your new job Anna ...


Thanks! Prior to this job, the last time I worked in retail was over 32 years ago when I worked in a toy store before my daughter was born. I enjoyed working in retail then and enjoy it now. Amazingly, I feel 30 years younger as well. Physically, getting laid off from my old job has been great for my health. I have already lost over 20 pounds, I feel great, and I have more energy. 

Hope your day is wonderful, safe, and healthy.


----------



## crebel

Good Morning everyone.  I have no idea what our weather is supposed to be today, I haven't listened or looked, but I know we don't have any storm worries here in the midwest.

Anna, what a terrific attitude you have had while looking for a new job.  Congratulations, I'm so glad you are enjoying the new job and feeling so good physically.  

Geoff, you know this family loves you, too!

Jeff, what time should I be there for hotdogs?  I'll bring some potato salad.

Everyone have a safe and happy day.


----------



## loonlover

Good morning.  Clear skies with a predicted high of 57.  Might make myself do some yard work later today.

Hope everyone is having a peaceful Sunday.


----------



## Valmore Daniels

Morning All


----------



## drenee

Good Monday morning.  KB friends in the path of Sandy, thinking of you.  

Doctor appointment this morning.  Court this afternoon.  
Currently 42 and rainy.  This is our third day of rain.  Mostly it has been a light rain.  
Stay safe, KB friends.  
deb


----------



## BTackitt

Nippy Morning here, 34*.. but expected to get to 70+* later.


----------



## Amy Corwin

It's 52 degrees here, but it's actually expected to stay relatively cool (in the 60s) and I may need to put the fabric over the lettuce a little early this year to protect it from frost.


----------



## Leslie

Good morning,

High winds and heavy rain are expected, starting around 2 pm. Right now it's just a light rain. We're battering down the hatches!

Friends south of me, stay safe!

L


----------



## Edward C. Patterson

I'm taking 1/2 day off to get home before it hits the hardest here in NE PA. Everyone in the storm's path, be safe and I'm praying for us all.

Edward C. Patterson


----------



## crebel

Good morning, and safe wishes for the rest of the week for any of you who lose your power!  Our weather is supposed to be calm all week as the storm front blocks our weather from changing.

Thinking of all our east coast KBers and praying for your safety.


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Good Morning

A lovely desert morning.....45 going to 70
...not a hurricane in sight !

Prayers to those of you on the East Coast


----------



## Susan in VA

Leslie said:


> Good morning,
> 
> High winds and heavy rain are expected, starting around 2 pm. Right now it's just a light rain. We're battering down the hatches!
> 
> Friends south of me, stay safe!
> 
> L


Same conditions here. Kindles and computers are charged, hatches are battened down. Good morning.


----------



## Valmore Daniels

Morning


----------



## loonlover

Good morning.  Chilly here but clear skies.

Thoughts and prayers going out for those in Sandy's path.


----------



## Jeff

Good morning. All of you in the path of Hurricane Sandy, stay safe.

I love it when my favorite editor corrects my favorite publisher.


----------



## Ann in Arlington

Leslie said:


> Good morning,
> 
> High winds and heavy rain are expected, starting around 2 pm. Right now it's just a light rain. We're battering down the hatches!
> 
> Friends south of me, stay safe!
> 
> L


I think you're supposed to batten them down. . . .as in secure and lock them so the hold won't flood. If you batter them down, you'll end up at the bottom of the ocean! 

Good morning, everyone. . . . . drippy and blustery so far but nothing that warrants a freak out . . . . . yet. . . . .


----------



## Andra

Morning Everyone.  It's 45 here in Austin and we are watching the hurricane and praying for everyone in its path.
I do have a funny for you.  The main clock in my bedroom was purchased before the changes were made to the dates for Daylight Savings Time.  It is also one that sets itself automatically.  I didn't notice it yesterday, but it dutifully fell back an hour, causing me to run late this morning...
Jeff, did it really freeze up there?  I don't think we got quite that cold.


----------



## Jeff

...or when my co-favorite mod does the same - but not as subtlety.



Andra said:


> Jeff, did it really freeze up there? I don't think we got quite that cold.


Yup. Our purslane plants are all frost-burned and pitiful looking.


----------



## Annalog

Good afternoon from southern Arizona where not a cloud is in sight.

Safe wishes for all, especially those in the path of hurricane Sandy.


----------



## Jeff

Good morning, everyone. It's 39 going to 77, in the heart of Texas.

Hoping that everyone in Sandy's path is okay.


----------



## CrystalStarr

Good morning from Central CT. Sandy whacked the state very hard. But for us it was mostly a non event and for that I am grateful. Lingering effects today with more rain and wind but not so bad. Schools and state offices and most offices and roads are still closed.


----------



## Leslie

Good morning everyone,

My battered/battened down hatches did just fine.   

Anyway, the rain has stopped and we actually have blue skies and sun this morning! Thoughts and prayers go out to folks in New York City...

L


----------



## crebel

Good morning from Iowa where we are high and dry.  Not a good morning for many, I am afraid. I watched the storm coverage throughout the night. Thoughts and prayers going out to all who are affected.


----------



## Amy Corwin

Thinking about the Eastern Seaboard...
We're fine here in NC although we had a bit of a stir-up with water and wind. Not too much damage though and nothing like what hit further north.

Looks like it will be a nice day here.


----------



## drenee

Good morning.  
Our rain turned to snow at some point overnight.  I remember waking up, not hearing rain and thinking uh oh.  I was right.  Snow has brought down more power lines.  Judge called me before 6 to come up with a game plan. I have spent the last three hours contacting everyone involved, news media, attorneys.  Just trying to get the word out to keep folks off the roads. 
Mom only has a couple of inches, but on the other side of the county they got a foot or more.  Snow is still coming down.  Mom still has power and satellite.  I guess I will spend the day working from home (mom's).  
Anxious to hear from More KB friends in the northeast. 
deb


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Good Morning

45 in the desert, headed to the 70s.
Hope all the folks on the East Coast are recovering from Sandy


----------



## Annalog

Good morning from southern Arizona. Thinking of those affected by Sandy. Take care and be safe.


----------



## Valmore Daniels

Morning  Stay safe, everyone.


----------



## loonlover

Good morning.  Concerned about those recovering from the effects of Sandy.  Watching the stories last night was a little eerie as we visited several of the locations mentioned less than 2 weeks ago.

Hoping to hear from our son on Long Island today.  II also has a niece that just moved to NY to attend graduate school at Fordham.  She is located in the Bronx.

Everyone stay safe wherever you are.

ETA:  Our son has checked in stating his area wasn't hit very hard and the power was only out for about 12 hours.


----------



## Andra

Morning All,
Our weather is much like Jeff's - temps starting in the 40s and heating up to the mid to upper 70s.
Thoughts and prayers for all those on the east coast.


----------



## Susan in VA

Good morning, all.  No ill effects right here other than a bunch of tree branches down.  In Maryland there's supposed to be a major sewage leak as a result of the storm but after the initial mention on the radio news I haven't heard details.  Photos from NJ/NY look worrisome.  It will take weeks for those areas to be halfway back to normal.  Stay safe, all of you up north!


----------



## geoffthomas

Ok, got through the night well.
No real damage for us....but others have had floodind, trees down, power out.
Keep yourself safe.


----------



## geoffthomas

Good Morning from Derwood on Wednesday.
Hope everyone is ok.
It is 39 with a high of 53 expected.


----------



## Jeff

Trick or treat.

It's 55 going toward 86, in McGregor, Texas. Have a good-un.


----------



## Leslie

Good morning everyone and Happy Halloween!

Off and on rain today. Not the best for trick or treating.

L


----------



## crebel

Happy Halloween!  The frost is on the pumpkins for sure this morning, should get up to 50 degrees this afternoon.

We live out in the boonies, so we never get trick-or-treaters at our house.  However, I am told Captain America will be showing up around 5 p.m. (our almost 3-yr old grandson).

Everyone have a safe and happy day.


----------



## Amy Corwin

Happy Halloween!
Like you, Crebel, we live in the boonies - no trick-or-treaters here!

But the weather is crisp and cool and it looks like it going to be a great day.

Hope everyone enjoys the last day of October!


----------



## loonlover

Good morning.  46 going to 68.

Happy Halloween.


----------



## Valmore Daniels

Morning and Happy Halloween


----------



## BTackitt

It was a whopping 48* when I left the house to come to school. Wearing a short sleeve sweater atm, but plan on taking it off as the day progresses to its 70+ norm for the day.


----------



## NapCat (retired)




----------



## Jeff

BTackitt said:


> Wearing a short sleeve sweater atm, but plan on taking it off as the day progresses...


Do you do a bump and grind with that routine, Bev?


----------



## Annalog

Happy Halloween from southern Arizona! We are expecting perfect weather for trick-or-treating here -- clear skies with highs around 80 F and lows around 50 F. I will be working so I will miss DH eating the small bag of the "good stuff" we buy each year on the rare chance someone comes to the door. (I think we have had three in 15 years.)

Have a safe and Happy Halloween!


----------



## drenee

Good morning.  Court cases cancelled again today.  I am lucky at my mom's.  Power flickered twice.  I did get a lot accomplished yesterday.  I organized my notebook and my computer files.  Backed up my court files.  More of the same today.  
I tried to start a new book but after trying three I gave up and played with my knitting.  
Cold but sunny out there this morning.  
deb


----------



## Susan in VA

Good morning!



Susan in VA said:


> No ill effects right here other than a bunch of tree branches down.


Looks like I spoke too soon. We only had very brief power flickers, but apparently they managed to confuse the electronics on assorted household appliances. I knew there was a reason I preferred the older, dials-and-knobs kind.... Resets were unsuccessful, repairs are scheduled.  Still nothing compared to the millions without power, or worse.

There are still a few roads closed around here due to flooding, but most schools and businesses are open again.


----------



## Andra

Happy Halloween!
We will spend most of the evening hiding upstairs and watching Hocus Pocus   I will stay outside with candy long enough to see the little ones from our neighborhood and then we are going dark.


----------



## Amy Corwin

Good morning on this bright, first day of November!
It's a little chilly but it looks like it's going to be a lovely day.

Hope everyone had a fun Halloween!


----------



## Jeff

Good morning from deep in the heart of Texas where it's currently 50 and going to be 88.


----------



## Andra

Happy November!
Same weather as Jeff


----------



## loonlover

Good morning.  Temps are just slightly lower than Jeff's and Andra's.  Should be another pretty day.


----------



## Valmore Daniels

Good morning


----------



## crebel

Good Morning.  Our weather is definitely getting cooler, only 29 this morning heading to the 40s.

Everyone have a safe and happy day.


----------



## Leslie

Good morning from western Massachusetts--

Cloudy and 45 degrees this morning. Off to Albany in a little  bit...

L


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Good Morning

A breezy 63 in the desert this morning.....even some clouds.

Going to get the rest of those daffodils planted today...










Have a great day !


----------



## Annalog

Good morning from southern Arizona. The weather today here is like yesterday so I am going to spend most of today working out in the garden since I don't go in to work until late in the afternoon.

Have a safe and terrific Thursday.


----------



## geoffthomas

Good Morning from Derwood.
It is 37 this Friday morning with 52 expected.
Enjoy.


----------



## Jeff

Good morning, everyone. It's 66 in the heart of Texas. Hope everyone has a wonderful day.


----------



## Andra

It's Friday!!!!  This has been a very long week for some reason.
We also have warmer weather this morning and the fog was very thick by the time I arrived at work this morning.  I'm glad I didn't have to drive all the way across town in that stuff - visibility was horrible.
I hope you all have a great day.


----------



## Valmore Daniels

Morning


----------



## loonlover

Good morning.  It is supposed to warm up to 81 degrees today.  More yard work in store for me.

Hope everyone has a great Friday.


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Good Morning

43 this morning and headed to a sunny 70 and like the others I am off to do some more gardening.

Have a good day


----------



## drenee

Good morning.  We have SUN!  
Hopefully the NE is having a break in the weather.  
deb


----------



## cekilgore

Happy Friday!  Reading some of your southern temps is making me jealous!

It's a brisk 44 out this morning up in the mountains of West Virginia, and my garden is ka-putz for the year thanks to the Snow of Sandy 

I have two die-hard rose bushes hanging on..


----------



## drenee

Cekilgore, what county do you live in?
Welcome to KB and the GM thread. 
deb


----------



## Vegas_Asian

My family left for Hawaii today...so my dog and I tool over my brother's new bed. I am.justifying letting my dog sleep with me due to utter.silence.in the house that is getting creepy

Sent from my Desire HD using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Leslie

Good morning from Troy ny where I have been w/o wireless since Thursday and I am going insane!  

L


----------



## NapCat (retired)

A beautiful morning in the desert as I head over to Death Valley
Have a great weekend


----------



## Jeff

Good morning, everyone. It's quite warm and humid in the heart of Texas. Hope "scarlet-backwards" gets home safe and everyone has a great day.


----------



## geoffthomas

Good Morning from Derwood.
It is 40 with 51 possible.
Supposed to be sunny but it isn't - it is cloudy.
But it is still a wonderful new day full of promise.


----------



## Vegas_Asian

Sun isn't up yet but I Gotz to get to work. First early-ish shift. I get off early though

Sent from my Desire HD using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Jeff

geoffthomas said:


> But it is still a wonderful new day full of promise.


Rain or shine, I'm happy to be sharing the dawn with you, Geoff.


----------



## loonlover

Good morning. We have a chance of thunderstorms today.  

Hope everyone is having a good day.


----------



## crebel

Good Morning!  Chilly and cloudy here, but supposed to warm up later.  Grandson is coming to play with Gma and Bapa today so it will be a wonderful day. 

Telracs is hoping to be in chat tonight!

Everyone have a safe and happy day.


----------



## drenee

Good morning.  No sun today.  Cloudy and spotty rain.  Currently 39.  
Anxiously awaiting Scarlet's return. 
deb


----------



## Valmore Daniels

good morning


----------



## Annalog

Good morning from southern Arizona. It is another sunny day here with highs in the 70s and 80s depending on location.



crebel said:


> ... Telracs is hoping to be in chat tonight! ...


Say "Hi!" from me tonight as I will be working until late Arizona time.

Hope your day is wonderful.


----------



## M. P. Rey

Good morning everyone. 
Well, I should say good afternoon, I guess ...


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Good Morning

For some reason, I seem to be up an hour early....giggle
45 headed for 80 in the desert.

Hope everyone has a restful Sunday


----------



## geoffthomas

Good Morning on a nice Sunday.
It is 32 now with 51 later.
It is currently sunny, as promised.


----------



## Leslie

Home again and glad to be here. Crisp and cool, with clear blue skies.

Have a great Sunday everyone!

L


----------



## crebel

Good Morning!  Everyone have a safe and happy day.


----------



## loonlover

Good morning.  Had some thunderstorms go through last night.  I haven't checked the rain gauge yet.

Hope everyone has a peaceful day.


----------



## Jeff

Good morning, all. It's 55 in McGregor, Texas. 

I wish they'd quit messing with the time. I've never seen the logic.


----------



## drenee

Jeff, I agree.  

Currently 38 and cloudy.  High going to 48 today.  
Have a great Sunday, KB friends. 
deb


----------



## Leslie

Jeff said:


> Good morning, all. It's 55 in McGregor, Texas.
> 
> I wish they'd quit messing with the time. I've never seen the logic.


Maybe you should move to Indiana. They don't change their clocks.

L


----------



## Annalog

NapCat said:


> ... For some reason, I seem to be up an hour early....giggle ...


 

Good morning from southern Arizona where all my clocks are still set the same way as yesterday.  It is currently sunny and in the 50s headed to 70s or low 80s depending on location (warmer to the north / lower in elevation). I will be out in the garden some of today as I am working this evening. 

Hope your Sunday is happy and wonderful!


----------



## Annalog

Leslie said:


> Maybe you should move to Indiana. They don't change their clocks.
> 
> L


Or Arizona or Hawaii, we don't need to save our daylight as we have plenty.


----------



## Jeff

Leslie said:


> Maybe you should move to Indiana. They don't change their clocks.


Indiana doesn't want me.

I was actually hoping that someone would explain how turning the lights on an hour earlier or an hour later made any difference to electric consumption.


----------



## Annalog

Jeff said:


> Indiana doesn't want me.
> 
> I was actually hoping that someone would explain how turning the lights on an hour earlier or an hour later made any difference to electric consumption.


I don't think it helps us in the states closer to the equator but it is supposed to help in the states farther north by reducing the cooling load during the summer for businesses open 8 to 5. At least that is the reasoning I remember from back in high school when Arizona gave up trying Daylight Savings Time. We had to cool the buildings anyway.  Also, the last thing we want in the summer is fewer cool morning hours before going to work.


----------



## *DrDLN* (dr.s.dhillon)

Good morning from sunny N.California. Temp is in 70s. Beautiful day. My prayers are with people from NY and NJ area. They are making good progress considering the worst possible storm damage.


----------



## Valmore Daniels

Morning


----------



## 31842

Good morning!  65 degrees and sunny here in Los Angeles!  And I was so tired I poured my coffee grounds into the basket without a filter.  It's just not right to have to clean up your own coffee before you've had your coffee...


----------



## telracs

good morning....

i slept for about 12 hours, then woke up to find out that i'd been sleeping on my watch the whole time.

i'm really, really trying to stay up, but my body is telling me otherwise.


----------



## geoffthomas

I forgot to mention earlier that it is Margaret Lake's Birthday.
Happy Birthday, Gertie.


----------



## Annalog

Happy Birthday, Gertie!


----------



## drenee

Happy Birthday, Gertie!!!  I hope you had a wonderful day.  
deb


----------



## drenee

Good morning.  36 this morning.  
I am headed to one of the counties hit hard by the snowstorm last week.  
The courthouse and the downtown area had power restored Friday evening.  The folks out in the country are still waiting.  
Have a good Monday, KB friends. 
deb


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Thank you, Deb and Anna and Geoff. My daughter treated me to a lovely dinner and a beautiful cake after.


----------



## Leslie

Good morning,

Happy belated birthday, Gertie.

Cloudy and cold (36) here this morning. Back to work but I'm not in the mood...

L


----------



## Jeff

Good morning, everyone. It's 52 with an expected high of 82 and the stars are big and bright, deep in the heart of Texas.


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Good Morning !!

same 'ol, same 'ol.....meaning another perfect day on queue.

Have a great day


----------



## loonlover

Good morning.  46 going to 59 with thunderstorms.

Not much happening around here.  Guess that is a good thing.

Happy belated birthday to Gertie.

Hope everyone has a tolerable Monday.


----------



## Valmore Daniels

Good Monday Morning All


----------



## crebel

Good Morning.  It is a drizzly day here.

I was up and blazing to be at physical therapy for an 8 a.m. appointment only to have them say "You are really early, your appointment isn't until 2:30."  Sigh...

Everyone have a safe and happy day.


----------



## Susan in VA

Good morning, everyone, and happy belated birthday, Gertie!

Crebel, what a great excuse to sit in the waiting room all day reading.


----------



## Annalog

Good morning from southern Arizona. Another clear and sunny day. Last night I forgot to bring the banana pepper I moved into a pot and it is now wilted; I hope it recovers as it was not supposed to freeze last night.

Hope your Monday is a good one.


----------



## telracs

morning....


----------



## geoffthomas

Good Morning.
45 now with 48 the high.


----------



## crebel

Good Morning!  It is still dark here at 4:50 a.m., but the sun is supposed to shine today.

Everyone have a safe and happy day.  If you are a U.S. citizen and haven't already, please exercise your right to vote today!


----------



## Leslie

Good morning,

Winter arrived in Maine overnight, with temps in the teens and frost on the ground.

As crebel said, if you haven't already done so, make sure to vote today!

L


----------



## CrystalStarr

Morning!  Freezing here today. I'm really feeling bad for people still without power. Happy end to political ads and phone calls day.  Don't forget to vote!


----------



## Amy Corwin

CrystalStarr said:


> Morning! Freezing here today. I'm really feeling bad for people still without power. Happy end to political ads and phone calls day. Don't forget to vote!


I'm worried sick about the people up north in this weather. I just wish they had let our boys help them restore power when there are so many suffering. So what if our guys don't belong to a union? Should that prevent them from helping folks get their electricity going again?

Anyway - I hope folks are okay.


----------



## Jeff

Good morning, everyone. Happy Election Day.


----------



## Valmore Daniels

Good morning


----------



## geoffthomas

Good Morning.
It is 33.
46 expected.


----------



## loonlover

Good morning.  50 degrees with bright sunshine.  More thunderstorms last night with one containing enough pea size hail to make the street white.

Hope all are enjoying their day.


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Good Morning

Today is the day.......


----------



## Annalog

Good morning from southern Arizona. I just verified that the early ballots DH and I mailed in a week ago were accepted. 

Remember to vote if you are eligible and haven't already.

Hope you have a safe and wonderful day.


----------



## Andra

... morning!!!
(well, last week it would have been morning)
We are enjoying lovely weather today.  I hope you are all having a great day!


Edit - never mind. The time changed the other way. I missed the morning either way.


----------



## *DrDLN* (dr.s.dhillon)

Good morning you all. It's Sunny and in 70s in N. California.


----------



## drenee

Not even close to morning.  Taking advantage of a day off.  Doing nothing.  
deb


----------



## Susan in VA

It's, erm, closer to the _next_ morning now. But never mind. Hello anyway.


----------



## drenee

Happy Birthday, Andra.


----------



## Andra

Thank you Deb!
Good Morning everyone. We are in the middle of our Commission Meeting week so I've already been at work for almost an hour.  I'm glad we only have to do this five times a year!
It was clear and cool when I drove in and I think we should hit 70 or so today.  Have a great one!


----------



## Leslie

Good morning,

Chilly this morning with a storm on the way. Have a great Wednesday everyone!

L


----------



## cekilgore

*yawn* Ohayoo gozaimasu

So glad I didn't stay up late to watch the results come in. Glad its over.

It is cloudy here and cold, but not going to complain.

must. get. coffee.


----------



## loonlover

Good morning.  Cool and clear this morning with an expected high of 63.

Haircuts on the agenda this AM.  We will also be picking up II's truck from the shop.  It has been there almost a week so even though I didn't need to go anywhere while he was at work, it will be nice to have wheels again.  

Hope everyone has a great day.


----------



## drenee

Currently 30.  Only a high of 46 today.  I guess that's to be expected in the fall. 
Working from home today.  Our courthouse is getting new windows.  They are working in my office.  I have one new window and one old window.  The room has a drop ceiling.  They are putting in double height windows so they had to tear out some of the drop ceiling.  So I have a big hole over my head and I am fairly certain there are creepy things up there waiting to scare the bejebbers out of me.  Sooooo, I only go in my office when I absolutely have to.  Hence: working from home today. 
Happy end of election commercials day.  
deb


----------



## Jeff

Good morning, all. Hope everyone's recovered from election night.


----------



## Valmore Daniels

Good Morning


----------



## Annalog

Good morning from southern Arizona. Clear skies and in the 50s headed to the 80s.

Hope your Wednesday is wonderful!


----------



## crebel

Good Morning!  A sunny day here.  

Everyone have a safe and happy day.


----------



## geoffthomas

Good Morning.
It is 38 with a high expected of 40.
And possible pm rain/snow


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Good Morning

Beautiful morning in the desert......everything is in bloom, birds are singing and hammock is calling.
Have a hard day gardening, napping and kindling planned.

Have a great day


----------



## Cheryl M.

Another good morning from SoCal!


----------



## MLKatz

Good morning all! It's a beautiful day here by Houston - a relief from the very long and hot summer, and it's not quite cold yet. Of course, our definition of cold may be different that it is for some of you up north.


----------



## Andra

Good Morning Everyone.
We had thick fog this morning, but fortunately I was almost to the office when I found it!
I am glad the week is almost over.
Have a good one!


----------



## Leslie

Good morning,

We have snow this morning--2 inches, I would guess. Winter is really here.

Happy Thursday everyone!

L


----------



## loonlover

Good morning.  38 going to 66 with bright sunshine.

I'll be working a Disney show at the arena tonight.  Should be an early evening and an easy one.  Since this is the only event on the schedule for the month I'm glad for the work.  Do hope there are more shows next year.

Hope everyone has a great day.


----------



## Jeff

Good morning, everyone. It's 54 in the heart of Texas and should go up into the low 80s later.


----------



## Valmore Daniels

Good morning


----------



## Annalog

Good morning fron southern Arizona. Cloudy today but a high in the 80s is predicted.

Hoping those still without power have it restored today.

Hope your Thursday is wonderful.


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Good Morning

Beautiful still morning here. 45  now, but high winds and sub-freezing temperatures are just around the corner.

Have a great day


----------



## geoffthomas

Good Morning from Derwood.
It is 41 with 50 expected.
I am so praying for all in the NY/NJ area.
Please be very careful and know that we care about you.

I am amazed at how strange it is to be home for weeks.
And the docs will not want me to go back to work for a month or more yet.
I have to drive approx 1 hr each way and the doc has his opinions about when he will authorize that.  So today I see my in-home physical therapist for the first time.  Eventually I will go to the medical unit for the cardiac therapy.  But that is a while off yet.


----------



## *DrDLN* (dr.s.dhillon)

Good morning from N. California. It's sunny but windy and cool. Expect rain tonight.


----------



## Cheryl M.

Good morning! Rain/sun/rain/sun/rain - SoCal can't decide...


----------



## Amy Corwin

Good Morning from NC, USA!
Hope everyone had a wonderful, fun and productive week. (I know I did not, but then, there's always next week, LOL.)

Enjoy the day!


----------



## BTackitt

68* currently in the mid to lower 80s.


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Good Morning from a windy desert...

Currently 55 which will be our high....headed down to the lower 30s

I am off to Death Valley where it should be slightly warmer.

Have a great Friday


----------



## Valmore Daniels

Good Morning


----------



## Jeff

Good morning, all. It's a little cooler here than in BTackitt's neck of the woods.


----------



## loonlover

Good morning.  Overcast skies with an expected high of 73.

Easy event at the arena last night.  I was clocking out at 9 PM.

Hope everyone has a good Friday with a great start to the weekend.


----------



## geoffthomas

Good Day.
It is a nice Friday here in Derwood.


----------



## drenee

Good morning.  45 and partly cloudy this fine Saturday morning.  High of 64 today.  
Of course I have work to do.  J's sister and friends are going to make nut rolls all day today.  I'm sure I will make time to venture over and grab a sample or two. 
deb


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Good Morning from a nippy desert.....30 this morning and I drove home through snow in the mountain passes last night.
Another cold/rainy/snowy day in Death Valley to some very surprised campers...










Hope everyone has a great weekend.


----------



## Jeff

It's 63, going to 82, in the heart of Texas. Good morning, everyone. Bon weekend.


----------



## loonlover

Good morning.  A pleasant 53 this morning going to 73.

Front yard mowing in store for today after raking it yesterday.  Hopefully the last time it needs to be mowed until spring.  It will have to be raked a few more times.

Hope everyone has an enjoyable Saturday.


----------



## crebel

Good Morning!  We are also expecting a fine day reaching into the 70s by afternoon.  However, the weatherpersons are tempering that forecast with the news that a cold front will move in overnight and we are likely to have snow tomorrow - too early!

Everyone have a safe and happy day.


----------



## geoffthomas

Good Morning from Derwood.
It is 53 with 61 possible.
Nice sunny day - I will go for a long walk today.


----------



## Valmore Daniels

Good Morning


----------



## Leslie

I am being very lazy today so here's a late good morning. I've had my nose buried in the new John Grisham novel--he's back on form with this one, after a series of disappointing lawyer stories.

L


----------



## spotsmom

32 this morning in Central Oregon, and we are recovering from a foot of snow we received Thursday night.

Yes, Leslie, Grisham's new book is really good!  

Enjoy your day, wherever you are!


----------



## Annalog

Good morning from southern Arizona. It is currently 30 F, clear, and dark after a rainy day yesterday. Today should be clear and in the 50s. 

Remembering our veterans today.

Hope everyone has a great day today.


----------



## NapCat (retired)

27 in the desert this morning...headed to the 50s

Have a Restful Sunday !!


----------



## loonlover

Good morning.  62 or 65 depending on which weather app you believe.  A high of 72 with thunderstorms is the forecast.  Then we see some cooler temps for a few days.

Wishing everyone a peaceful Sunday.


----------



## geoffthomas

Good Morning from Derwood.
It is 47 now with an expected high of 65.
Should be a lovely day.
I will go out for a long walk.


----------



## Jeff

It's 72 and windy in the heart of Texas. Good morning, everyone.


----------



## Leslie

Good morning, 47 and cloudy. I have slept late (very late for me) the past two days. I think my body is trying to tell me something about the past month. Tomorrow is a holiday and I bet I will be sleeping late again.

Have a happy Sunday everyone!

L


----------



## drenee

Good morning. Beautiful sunny day today.  Predicted in the 70s.  Like Geoff, I think I will take a walk. 
Happy Veteran's Day to all our wonderful vets.  
Today is my youngest son's birthday.  
have a great Sunday, KB friends. 
deb


----------



## Valmore Daniels

Good Morning


----------



## Annalog

Good morning from southern Arizona. It is currently 25 F, clear and dark, at home headed for a high in the mid 60s in Benson and 70 F in Tucson. (Low was 22.5 F.)

Have a wonderful day!


----------



## Jeff

It's chilly in the heart of Texas. Good morning, all.


----------



## BTackitt

34* Oh yeah baby! Wish I had time to snuggle in on a morning like this, but at least it's a great day for a hot cuppa tea.


----------



## loonlover

Good morning.  Rather chilly at 38 degrees.  First frost warning of the season has been issued for tonight.

Have a great Monday.


----------



## drenee

Good morning.  Rain on the way.  Using a day off for doctor appointments.  Yuck. 
deb


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Good Morning

Just at freezing in the desert....should be a nice sunny day.

Thank You to all the Veterans who have served our country !!


----------



## Leslie

Good morning,

Sunny and warm today--high of 63. It looks like our taste of winter from last week has gone away. Hooray...I wasn't ready for winter!

L


----------



## geoffthomas

Good Morning from Derwood.
It is 56 now with a high of 65 possible.
Today I go see the surgeon for hopefully just a quality control thingie.
Saw the cardiologist last Thursday for the first time since the event.

Have a great day all.


----------



## Jeff

Well, Ms B. Tackitt should be happy. The temperature is 30 with an expected high of only 63.


----------



## Amy Corwin

Good morning! It's starting out sunny and 60 degrees, although it is supposed to get colder as the week progresses, along with some rain.

But so far, so good!


----------



## loonlover

Good morning.  28 when I woke up, going to 63 with clear skies.  Think I'll go for my walk a little later in the day.

Hope everyone has a great day.


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Good Morning from a nippy 30 degree desert

Have a great day


----------



## Valmore Daniels

Good Morning


----------



## Leslie

Good morning,

Rainy and 53 degrees this am.

L


----------



## crebel

Morning.  Chilly but sunny here.

Everyone have a safe and happy day!


----------



## geoffthomas

Good Morning from the Wash, DC suburbs.
It is 39 with 49 expected in mostly cloudy skies.
The surgeon is happy with me so now I will schedule cardiac rehab.
And I am going to make myself more presentable by getting a haircut today.


----------



## Annalog

Geoff, wonderful that the surgeon is happy!

Good morning from southern Arizona. The weather is sunny and very nice. I have today off and going shopping with my mom and sister.

Have a wonderful day.


----------



## loonlover

Good morning, all.  It is 37 going to 61 with partly cloudy skies.

Working a trade show at the arena today or I would not be up this early.  I haven't had to get up to an alarm for several weeks and it has been nice.  Oh well, this brings in a little of that item I do enjoy spending.

Hope everyone has a great day.


----------



## Lee44

Good Morning, all!  Looks like it's going to be a nice day.  Getting a cup of coffee, then going back to sleep.  Too early!  Have a productive day.


----------



## Amy Corwin

I'm up and at work on this gray day. Might be a little cooler today, but I don't mind. A cup of coffee can fix just about anything.


----------



## Leslie

Sunny but chilly this morning with frost on the pumpkin--and the car. It's a holiday week so I am all mixed up with my days. LOL.

L


----------



## Valmore Daniels

Good Morning


----------



## Jeff

Good morning, everyone. It's currently 38 and going up to 66 in the heart of Texas. Have a good un.


----------



## crebel

Good morning to all.  Cool and clear here today with sunshine!

DH and I actually have a Christmas party to attend tonight, can you believe it?  It's with a local group that gets together once a month, but quite a few are getting ready to leave for warmer, southern climes and won't return before Spring.  Why do we have to call is a Xmas party just because they are going to be gone in December?  Oh well, Happy Holidays...


----------



## Andra

Morning All.
I've been out with bronchitis and spent the last few days in a codeine-induced sleepy fog.  Back at work today, but I think I'd rather be at home.
It's nice and chilly, but we also have sunshine.
Hope you are all having a wonderful Wednesday!


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Good Morning

29 in the desert, but headed to a beautiful warm, sunny afternoon.
Lost a lot of my flowers in the frost  this week, so have a nice day of garden cleanup planned.

Have a great day


----------



## geoffthomas

Well it is 40, going up to 49 later - sunny.

Had a visiting nurse come by this am.  
Around 1pm I go to the Hosp for the initial session at the cardiac rehab center.
They will plan 36 sessions - 12 weeks, 3 times per week.  Exercise and Education.  
I managed to get a haircut first thing.
Looks like a great day.

just sayin.......


----------



## NapCat (retired)

geoffthomas said:


> "I managed to get a haircut first thing."












...doesn't look much better...

...'jus sayin'..........giggle

Take Care of yourself, my friend


----------



## Annalog

Good morning from southern Arizona. We had a low of 24 F last night so it is warming from the past few days. High expected in the 70s with mostly sunny skies. Garden cleanup planned for tomorrow.

Have a great day!


----------



## Leslie

Good morning,

It's a chilly 30 degrees this morning, with lots of sun and blue sky. Happy Thursday everyone!

L


----------



## loonlover

Good morning.  30 degrees here also with sunny skies and an expected high of 61.

Have a great day.


----------



## Amy Corwin

Overcast and chilly, but I'm at work so that's okay. We could use the rain, as well, so that's good.

Hope everyone is having a wonderful day!


----------



## Valmore Daniels

Good Morning


----------



## Andra

Good Morning everyone.
It was 49 is Austin this morning but we will probably warm up close to 70 this afternoon.
The sunrise was beautiful


----------



## Jeff

Good morning, all. Normally I'd say that Andra reported the weather for both of us - but somebody must have moved McGregor or Austin last night because it's only 37 here.


----------



## geoffthomas

It is 39 now with 48 expected in Derwood.
Partly cloudy - they got that part right.
Today is a "sit and go through things day".
Tomorrow I start the cardiac rehab sessions (M,W,F).
Every day is special.


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Good Morning

A beautiful morning here in the desert.

Have a great day, All


----------



## Annalog

NapCat said:


> Good Morning
> 
> A beautiful morning here in the desert.
> 
> Have a great day, All


Good morning from southern Arizona. Weather in thus desert matches NapCat's report.

Hope your day is wonderful.


----------



## crebel

Sneaking in under the Central Time wire to say good morning!

Everyone have a safe and happy day.


----------



## loonlover

Good morning.  It is Friday!  Chilly at 30 but warming up nicely to 61 with clear skies and some beautiful fall colors outside my windows.

Have a great day.


----------



## Valmore Daniels

Good morning


----------



## Jeff

Good morning from deep in the heart of Texas. It's a little chilly this morning but will be warming up to about 66 later.


----------



## Leslie

Good morning and happy Friday everyone,

Chilly this morning and colorless sky. Feels like winter.

L


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Good Morning

Cool and Cloudy in the desert....nice.
Enjoy your Friday !!


----------



## Andra

Happy Friday!
Jeff, we were NOT that cold yesterday - I was comfortable outside wearing short sleeves.
Today is the first Formula One race in Austin.  Can you say "even more messed up traffic"?  It took me an hour and 10 minutes to get to work.  I am planning a leisurely drive home, not getting in a hurry...  (hope that works)


----------



## crebel

Good morning!  It is a gorgeous and sunny Fall day here, expected to warm up to the 60s every day for the next week.

Everyone have a safe and happy day.


----------



## geoffthomas

Enjoying Friday.
Hope you are too.


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Good Morning

45 in a rainy desert.....MMMmmmmm smells wonderful !!

Have a good weekend


----------



## Jeff

Good morning. It's 32 and sun-shiny in the heart of Texas.


----------



## loonlover

Good morning.  35 and clear.

Lunch with former co-workers on the agenda today.  II will just have to fend for himself.

Hope all have a great Saturday.


----------



## crebel

Morning!  Our weather sounds about the same as everyone else, clear and cool with an afternoon warm up expected.

Everyone have a safe and happy day.


----------



## Leslie

Good morning and happy Saturday,

I started the day lounging in bed and reading my Kindle. Perfect!

Enjoy the weekend everyone,

L


----------



## drenee

Good morning.  Frost on everything again this morning.  I guess fall weather is here to stay.  
Watching Top Chef episodes I missed during the week. Then I have a ton of cleaning and organizing to do today.  
Have a great Saturday, KB friends. 
deb


----------



## Valmore Daniels

Good Morning


----------



## Annalog

Good morning from southern Arizona. After a low of 40 F, it is currently overcast and in the 60s headed to the 70s. DH says that I missed the two foot rain yesterday; it was about 30 seconds of rain drops two feet apart.  He is working outside today and I am headed to work.

Hope your Saturday is wonderful!


----------



## loonlover

Good morning.  Woke up earlier than I would have liked.  Looks like another nice fall day in store.

Hope everyone has a very peaceful Sunday.


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Good Morning

50 and partly cloudy in the desert.

Hope everyone has a restful Sunday.


----------



## crebel

Good Morning!  It is a gorgeous sunny day here.  

Everyone have a safe and happy day.


----------



## drenee

Good Sunday morning.  Sunny out this morning.  But I think that's deceiving.  Still in the 30s. 
More cleaning today.  
Andra, I hope you have been able to rest this weekend and you are feeling better. 
deb


----------



## Leslie

Good morning,

Sunny and chilly (34 right now) this morning. Lots of frost on the lawn.

L


----------



## Valmore Daniels

Good Morning


----------



## Annalog

Good morning from southern Arizona.  After the rain last night, this morning is sunny and in the 50s, headed to a beautiful day in the 70s.

Hope you have a wonderful Sunday!


----------



## Jeff

I knew it would warm up if I waited long enough. Good morning, all.


----------



## geoffthomas

Good day from sunny Derwood.
It is 52 (the high) and nice.
Hope you are all enjoying the day.


----------



## Leslie

Good Monday morning from a very chilly 27 degrees southern Maine!

L


----------



## Jeff

Good morning from a very pleasant 60 degrees central Texas.


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Good Morning

40 headed to 60 in the desert today

Have a great Monday


----------



## loonlover

Good morning.  42 headed to 70 with a chance of rain.

Hope everyone has a great day.


----------



## Valmore Daniels

Good morning


----------



## crebel

Good Morning!  It is warm enough here to be sitting in the sun porch in my robe with a cup of tea and my laptop.  Supposed to climb to the near-70s the next few days.  Looks like we will have a shirt-sleeve Thanksgiving.

I'm off the brave the crowds at the grocery store today...

Everyone have a safe and happy day.


----------



## D/W

Good morning to all!


----------



## geoffthomas

Good Morning all from beautiful Derwood.
It is 50 now and we expect to gain yet one more degree.
Partly cloudy - but there is a lot of sun.
Second day at the cardiac rehab center - increased all the exercises.
Feeling good.


----------



## loonlover

Good morning.  51 degrees going to 77.

Enjoy your day!


----------



## NapCat (retired)

geoffthomas said:


> "...increased all the exercises.
> Feeling good..."












Great news from Derwood !!


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Good Morning

37 and headed to the 60s......just another perfect day in the dersert

Have a good day


----------



## Brooks

Good morning from Longwood, FL (Orlando area).  62 and sunny.


----------



## Valmore Daniels

Good Morning


----------



## Jeff

Good morning, all. It'll be 81 today, deep in the heart of Texas. Have a good un.


----------



## Andra

Good Morning Everyone!
I took it easy over the weekend and am almost back to normal - I still have some congestion and the stupid cough...  I don't remember it taking so long to get over bronchitis when I was younger 
It's a comfy 55 degrees and we are headed back up to the low 80s.  This is the kind of weather that makes me wish I had gotten a convertible.


----------



## geoffthomas

Good Morning from Derwood.
Thank you NapCat for your kind thoughts.
45 now with 53 expected.
TK - nice sentence - does it mean anything?


----------



## Annalog

Good morning from southern Arizona. It was in the 40s, currently in the 50s, headed for the 70s. It is a beautiful sunny and partly cloudy day. The weather is supposed to stay beautiful through the weekend.



geoffthomas said:


> ... increased all the exercises.
> Feeling good.




Andra, hope you are competely well soon.

Have a wonderful day and Thanksgiving.

(I will be away from easy WiFi access for the rest of the week. I might be posting from my K2 again. )


----------



## gljones

Good morning from the heart of it all "Ohio".  enjoying gorgeous weather and I know that we are going to get clobbered in December


----------



## crebel

Good morning!  We started out with a dense fog advisory, but now the sun is out and it looks to be another beautiful day.

Everyone have a safe and happy day.


----------



## Leslie

Good early afternoon,

After a chilly start, now it is warm and sunny. Have a great Tuesday everyone!

L


----------



## Jeff

Good morning, everyone. It should be 81 again today in the heart of Texas.


----------



## loonlover

Good morning.  We're just supposed to get to 73 today.

Hope everyone has a great day.


----------



## Leslie

Good morning and happy day before Thanksgiving everyone,

Sunny and mild today. Busy with errands...

L


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Good Morning

Just stopping by to brag about another perfect desert day...and I am off !

Have a great (and safe) day...

All of you traveling today, please be careful....the idiots are already on the road !!!


----------



## geoffthomas

Good Day all.
Sorry I forgot to post here earlier.


----------



## crebel

It is 3 a.m. here, but I am wide awake so I decided to wish everyone a Good Morning and Happy Thanksgiving (plus, I apparently missed posting in this thread yesterday - sorry!)

I am thankful for my KB friends and family.  I wish each of you a safe, happy, and blessed day.


----------



## Jeff

Happy Thanksgiving to all. It should be 79 today in the heart of Texas. I hope everyone can spend the day making good memories with their loved-ones.


----------



## drenee

Happy Thanksgiving, KB friends.  
My DIL decided at the last minute to visit with my two grandsons.  YAY! 
A nice day expected today.  High of 61.  
Have a wonderful holiday.  
deb


----------



## Annalog

Happy Thanksgiving from southern Arizona. It is currently in the high 40s headed to the high 70s with partly cloudy skies. I was able to spend yesterday with family, helping to prepare for today. I will be working today and will get to my mom's house in time  for dinner and to visit with family. DH will have a Thanksgiving lunch with his family followed by dinner with mine. So thankful we can spend time with family.

Hope your Thanksgiving / Thursday is wonderful.


----------



## loonlover

Good morning and Happy Thanksgiving.  20% chance of thunderstorms with an expected high of 73.

Our visiting with family will be via the telephone.  Dinner will have a more expanded menu than other days.

Wishing everyone a blessed, peaceful day.


----------



## Valmore Daniels

Good Morning


----------



## NapCat (retired)

*
HAPPY THANKSGIVING ALL !!!!*


----------



## Leslie

Good morning and happy Thanksgiving everyone!

Have a great feast today.

L


----------



## Susan in VA

Good morning (somewhere!) and happy Thanksgiving!  It's beautifully sunny here and 59 degrees.  

Last year my dishwasher broke shortly before Thanksgiving.  The year before that my sink stopped up in the middle of dinner prep, and two years before that the oven broke down (or maybe it was the other way around).  Keeping my fingers crossed for cooperative appliances this time....


----------



## geoffthomas

I has been a fine day here in Derwood.
I am thankful for being here for this Thanksgiving.
I wish you all a wonderful holiday.


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Good Morning

39 this morning and I am headed to Death Valley where there is no traffic or Black Friday Sales

Be safe and Have a Good Day


----------



## loonlover

Good morning.  54 going to 66 here.

We will be leaving sometime this morning to head to Tupelo, MS to meet friends driving up from Marietta, GA.  Tupelo is close to the half way point between our houses.  We're looking forward to spending the rest of the weekend with our friends.

Hope everyone has a great day, whether it is spent shopping or relaxing and hope those that have to work do not have too stressful a day.


----------



## Valmore Daniels

Morning all


----------



## Leslie

Good morning everyone,

Happy day after Thanksgiving!

L


----------



## Susan in VA

Good morning.  Another bright fall day around 60ish ahead  --  then starting tomorrow it's supposed to be 20 degrees colder.  WETA has started playing Christmas music.  I guess the holiday season has undeniably arrived.


----------



## Jeff

Good morning, everyone and happy Black Friday. It's a nice, warm, sunny day, in the heart of Texas. I think I'll refrain from doing any Christmas shopping.


----------



## drenee

Missed the morning.  Rainy today.  DIL and grandsons and I are going to venture to a couple craft stores.  Hopefully all the crazy/brave shoppers are home in bed by the time we get out. 
Have a great Friday, KB friends. 
deb


----------



## spotsmom

Howdy from Central Oregon where it is 35 and going into the 40's today.  Mt Bachelor opened for skiing yesterday, but the half foot of snow we got 10 days ago is gone.  Didn't sleep well from all that FOOD   so just laying low today.

Hope the early shoppers returned home safely (if they have left the stores yet)!


----------



## Annalog

Good morning/afternoon from southern Arizona. Hope everyone had a great day yesterday and have a great day today.


----------



## geoffthomas

Once again I am posting late (real late).
Hope the day was good for you.


----------



## Jeff

Better late than never, Geoff.

Good morning, everyone. No school today,


----------



## Annalog

Good morning from southern Arizona. It is currently dark and in the 50s headed to sunny and in the 70s. It should be a bit calmer at work today now that Black Friday is over. I will find out in a little over an hour.  However I don't expect calm at work in retail until January. 

Have a wonderful Saturday!


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Good Morning

39 in the desert this morning. Another lovely day on queue.

Hope everyone has a great weekend


----------



## loonlover

Good morning from Tupelo, MS.  35 degrees going to 52.

Will spend the day getting caught up with our friends who drove up from Georgia; maybe do a little touristy stuff.

Hope everyone has a great Saturday.


----------



## Leslie

Good morning everyone,

Windy and gray this morning. I am enjoying my long weekend and being lazy!

L


----------



## Susan in VA

Good morning!  Windy and twenty degrees colder today, a good day to stay indoors.  Laundry and other housework await.


----------



## geoffthomas

Good Morning from Derwood.
It is windy here also.
39 now but only going up to 41.


----------



## Valmore Daniels

Good morning


----------



## drenee

Good afternoon.  DIL and grandsons left a bit ago.  House is quiet again.  
Snow flurries all day.  I'm currently under a blanket alternating between reading and knitting.  I think I need a nap.  
deb


----------



## loonlover

Good morning.  It looks like it will be a beautiful day for the drive home.  Clear skies with temps in the 60s.

Hope everyone has a great Sunday.


----------



## Jeff

Good morning, all. Drive safely, LL.


----------



## geoffthomas

Good  Morning from the Mid-Atlantic.
It is 33 this morning with 44 possible this afternoon.


----------



## Leslie

Good morning,

Windy and sunny this morning. I learned an important lesson last night: if you want to have a good night's sleep, don't finish books about tragic hurricanes right before going to bed.  

L


----------



## drenee

Good Sunday morning, KB friends. 
Typical fall day.  The sun is hiding, or probably just visiting down south. 
Laundry to do today.  
Have a great day and safe driving to all those traveling home today.  
deb


----------



## crebel

Good afternoon to my KB friends.  I have missed this thread for a couple of days while the house was full of family for the weekend.  The last set of kids is headed home and I am not ready yet to face the final kitchen/refrigerator clean up...

The weather is cold here, but not as bad as it was Friday when we went to the Iowa/Nebraska football game.  We knew we were in trouble when the weatherpersons described the anticipated wind/cold as being "brutal".  We had a wind chill of 9 degrees...  Oh yes, and on the way to the game (an hour and a half away), we discovered the heat has conked out in my van.  At least the wind was blocked while driving, but 29 degrees going and 19 degrees coming home was not particularly comfortable.

I hope everyone has had a safe and happy holiday weekend.


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Poor desert puddy cat saying Good Morning from North Bergen, New Jersey !!










37 and headed to a partly cloudy mid 40s.

I will be in New Jersey for the next 3 months helping SANDY victims.


----------



## Amy Corwin

It's 39 degrees, but we're inside and toasty and it looks like it's going to be a beautiful day.
Best wishes to everyone and I hope your work week goes well for you!


----------



## crebel

Good Morning.  It is 31 degrees here and that is supposed to be our high for the day.

I'm off to physical therapy and to take my poor van with no heat to the mechanic.

Everyone have a safe and happy day.  Bless you NapCat, you stay extra safe!


----------



## Leslie

Good morning,

The paper says it is going to be breezy and sunny with a high of 42.

Have a great week everyone!

L


----------



## Jeff

It's 61 and will be in the 80s today in the heart of Texas. Good morning, everyone.


----------



## loonlover

Good morning.  52 going to 70 with possible thunderstorms.

I'll finish unpacking, pick the dogs up from the kennel, and whatever else I can talk myself into doing around the house.

Hope everyone has an easy day back at work.


----------



## Andra

Good Morning everyone.
We had a fairly calm holiday - I spent a good bit of it asleep 
I hope you all have a good week!


----------



## Valmore Daniels

Good Morning


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Good Morning from North Bergen, New Jersey where it is 37 with a "wintery mix"

WET PAWS ! akkkkk....

Have a great day


----------



## Leslie

Wintry mix? Brrrr....hope that's not on its way to Maine.

Chilly and gray this morning. Have a great Tuesday everyone.

L


----------



## Jeff

Good morning from deep in the heart of Texas where our wintry mix is the low 60s and sunshine. Have a good un.


----------



## Amy Corwin

It's a beautiful day with sunshine creeping over the trees. We're at 44 degrees now and will get up into the 60's. Wish I could be outside instead of stuck at work, but I can't complain.

Hope everyone is having a great week!


----------



## loonlover

Good morning.  38 going to 55.  Hoping the small amount of rain we received last night doesn't keep me from doing some raking this afternoon.

Everyone, have a great day.


----------



## Susan in VA

Good morning!  It's 42 and gray and drizzly and chilly, but it's a great day here because my mom is coming out of the ICU today.


----------



## Valmore Daniels

Good Morning


----------



## drenee

Good morning.  Working from home today.  Thanks to the digital age my coworkers can still find me.  Which is good and bad.  
Snow flurries.  No sun.  Pretty typical for this time of year.  
deb


----------



## crebel

Good Morning!  Currently 19 degrees on its way to 38.  We had a few flurries yesterday!  I have heat in my van again - Yay (and it wasn't horribly expensive to repair - whew).

Susan, good news about your Mom!

Everyone have a safe and happy day.


----------



## Andra

Good Morning!
Today's project - finding some cough medicine that I can take during the day and still be coherent 
It was 51 when I drove in this morning.  It's not supposed to warm up more than 10 degrees during the day.  Maybe it's time to find a few more pairs of long pants...


----------



## Jeff

Susan in VA said:


> Good morning! It's 42 and gray and drizzly and chilly, but it's a great day here because my mom is coming out of the ICU today.


Oh dear, Susan. I wasn't aware of a problem. Please PM me if you need someone to talk to.


----------



## drenee

Susan, healing thoughts for your mom. 
deb


----------



## geoffthomas

Good Morning from Derwood (I know it is actually afternoon).
It is 37 here with a possibility of hitting 38, but we are overcast with some rain, that could become wintry-mix whenever the temp goes down.


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Good Morning from Middletown, NJ

32 and cloudy, but the predicted snow (gasp) did not happen.

Have a great day !!


----------



## Jeff

Good morning, everyone. It's very chilly in the heart of Texas. Hope you all have a great day.


----------



## drenee

Good morning.  Another day of working from home for me.  I have a few errands to run later. 
Currently 30 degrees.  Have a great Wednesday, KB friends. 
deb


----------



## Leslie

Good morning,

They are predicting snow this morning. I am waiting for the oil furnace man to arrive and tune-up the furnace, then off to work.

Have a great day everyone!

L


----------



## Amy Corwin

It's a lovely, bright morning and 39 degrees.
Hope everyone is having a great day!


----------



## crebel

Good Morning!  It is a beautiful sunny day here as well.  The temperature is currently 27 degrees but supposed to warm up to near 50s.

Everyone have a safe and happy day.


----------



## loonlover

Good morning.  29 to 35 degrees depending on which reporting station I access.  Most of them say clear, but one says it is raining.  Funny, I don't see any clouds in the sky in any direction.

Further leaf eradication on my agenda for the day, once it warms up a little.

Hope everyone has a great Wednesday.


----------



## Andra

Good Morning!
Today is pretty chilly for us in Central Texas.  My car even got into the act.  There was a warning on my Driver's Information Center to be careful because ice was possible.  Of course, it was only 37 and quickly warmed up to 43 or so - no ice to be seen anywhere...
Susan, hope your mom is doing better.


----------



## Susan in VA

Nowhere near morning, but I wanted to say thanks to Andra, Jeff, drenee, and crebel for the kind thoughts.  My mom is home now, and we're hoping she'll be on her feet again in a week or two.


----------



## drenee

Susan, great news!  

Very cold this morning.  My car is warming up now.  I love heated seats.  
Have a great Thursday.  
deb


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Good Morning from Lincroft, NJ

...where there is ice on my windshield (poor desert cat.....)

Have a great day !!


----------



## Amy Corwin

Good morning from Clarkton, NC!
It's a lovely, bright day but a slightly nippy 30 degrees. But by noon I'll be able to go out with only a light jacket. Have a great Thursday!


----------



## Leslie

Weather in Maine sounds similar to North Carolina: bright, sunny, and a nippy 30 degrees.

Tomorrow I'll be saying Good Morning from Baltimore!

L


----------



## L.M.Sherwin

Good morning from (freezing) north Georgia! It's 25 here this morning, but dry with no sign of snow in sight. :-( I'd love to have a good snow sometime this winter. Doesn't happen that often, though. Hope you are all well and happy!


----------



## Jeff

Good morning from deep in the heart of Texas. It's pretty cold right now but will be warming up to 70 later. Be careful out there.


----------



## Valmore Daniels

Morning all


----------



## loonlover

Good morning.  Chilly here also but expected to climb to the 60s.

Welcome to the good morning thread, L.M.

Hope everyone is having a great day.


----------



## cekilgore

*stumbles into the thread* 

morning everyone    Its cold with frost here this morning in the mountains of West Virginia, but the sun seems to be trying its best to warm things back up. 

*stumbles out of the thread and towards the coffee maker*


----------



## geoffthomas

Good Day all.
It is about 49 here today.
Glad to hear that Susan's mom is on the mend.


----------



## *DrDLN* (dr.s.dhillon)

Good day to all. It's not sunny in sunny California today..


----------



## Jeff

Good morning, all. Looks like 80 degree temps are in store for the heart of Texas over the next few days. Have a good un.


----------



## crebel

Good Morning.  I am enjoying a weekend in the big city at my sister's house.  It is chilly right now, but we are expecting record highs in the 60s all weekend.  

The weather has certainly been unique here this month with both record lows and highs.  On the bright side, we had no measureable snowfall (just some flurries) when the average for Iowa is 6.9 inches in November!

Everyone have a safe and happy weekend.


----------



## drenee

Good Friday morning.  
Mid 30s and sunny.  High of 53 expected. 
Housecleaning and transcripts for me today.  
deb


----------



## loonlover

Good morning.  39 going to 68 with partly cloudy skies.

II is on overtime until further notice.  Guess he'll be mostly working and sleeping through the month of December.  

Hope everyone has a great Friday.


----------



## Leslie

Good morning from Baltimore where it is sunny and crisp.

Have a great Friday everyone!

L


----------



## geoffthomas

Good Morning from Derwood.
It is 52 (the high) now and sunny.


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Good Morning

42 with drizzle in Lincroft, NJ this morning.
....that makes for a desert feline with frizzy fur......gagg !

Have a great weekend everyone.


----------



## Leslie

Good morning from Baltimore, MD where it is cloudy and 39 degrees. Working all day so cloudy weather is fine with me!

L


----------



## drenee

39 and sunny.  
Have a great Saturday, KB friends. 
deb


----------



## Valmore Daniels

Morning all


----------



## Annalog

Good morning from southern Arizona. Lows in the 40s and highs in the 70s with clear to partly cloudy skies is our forecast for the next couple weeks.

Susan, hope your mom is back on  her feet soon. Glad she  us home and improving.

NapCat, thank you for helping Sandy victims. Be sure to take care of yourself, especially in the non-desert weather. Are you getting reports from the Lighthouse Ranch? Hope the shopping cats don't go on an unattended spree. 

Everyone, hope your weekend is wonderful.


----------



## loonlover

Good morning.  In the 50s with highs in the 70s expected.  There is a slight chance of rain.

Slept in a bit today - must be all that raking I've been doing tiring me out.  The bad thing is there doesn't seem to be any end in sight yet of falling leaves.

Hope everyone has a great first day of December!


----------



## geoffthomas

Good Morning all.
It will hit mid 50s here today.
I might even go to the mall.


----------



## Jeff

Good morning from the heart of Texas where it's going to be 80+ all weekend.


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Good Morning

It is 41 and foggy in Middletown, NJ...finally have a day off...I think I will do some Kindling and enjoy the fog from inside.










Hope everyone has a restful Sunday


----------



## geoffthomas

Good Morning.
It is a nice Sunday with the temp at 36.
They say it will go to 57 later and be partly sunny.
I have never understood what partly sunny is.
I feel pretty good today and will be going to church for the first full sunday school and worship since the surgery.


----------



## loonlover

Good morning.  65 and overcast with an expected high of 73.

Geoff, glad to hear you are continuing to feel better.

Hope everyone has a nice day.


----------



## Jeff

Good morning from deep in the heart of Texas where it's 66 going to 81.


----------



## Leslie

If I stayed up two more hours I could say good morning for tomorrow, but I am not going to last that long.

Good evening from Maine where we are home, safe and sound, after a very busy work weekend in Maryland. Rainy here, but mild.

Have a great night, everyone!

L


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Good Morning from Middetown, NJ where it is 49 and foggy.
Headed to Hoboken and Jersey City today...

Have a great week all.


----------



## loonlover

Good morning.  Some fog in the area.  We have an 80% chance of rain tonight and tomorrow.

Hope everyone's week gets off to a great start.


----------



## Jeff

Good morning. It's 64 going toward 82 in McGregor, Texas. Have a good un.


----------



## Leslie

Good morning from Maine where it is sunny, bright, and a mild 45 degrees.

Have a great week everyone!

L


----------



## drenee

Morning.  I am soooo sleepy.  Got to bed at 1:30.  Had J at ER.  Gall bladder issues.  
Had to be up by 5 to get to work. Thank goodness our docket is a light one today.  Magistrate court is having their Christmas lunch.  And then I hope to climb back into bed for a long nap. 
56 degrees this morning.  It was foggy during the northern part of my drive.  
deb


----------



## geoffthomas

Good Morning.
It is 65 today and sunny.


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Good Morning from Hoboken, NJ where it is 50 and cloudy...head to 60 and partly cloudy.
This desert cat is somewhat overwhelmed with the view of NYC...skyline sure has changed since I was last here.....

Have a great day.


----------



## Amy Corwin

Good Morning from NC!
We got our new puppy, a Jack Russell Terrier, and she's doing great! It's been 4 days and so far, no boo-boos in the house. I just hope we can keep it up - she may be the fastest dog to become housebroken that we've ever had. (I probably just jinxed myself, LOL)


----------



## loonlover

Good morning.  We are supposed to receive some rain today.  

Taking 2 of the dogs to the vet today.  One to have blood work to check thyroid level after taking thyroid for 6 weeks.  We haven't seen much change in the issue that sent us to the vet in the first place.  The dachshund is limping so need to see if we can find out what is causing the problem.  Always an adventure when 2 go at the same time.

Hope everyone has a great day.


----------



## Valmore Daniels

Good morning


----------



## Jeff

Good morning. Another warm day in the heart of Texas. The rain that was predicted for today is no longer in the forecast.


----------



## geoffthomas

Good Morning all.
Good luck with the new puppy, Amy.


----------



## Andra

Good Morning.
Jeff, it's still damp here - which means worse traffic than usual...
I hope all of you are having a good week.


----------



## Leslie

Good morning,

Dreary here today with off and on rain. I am at home waiting for the furnace man. The cat has a hot spot and goes to the vet at 8:20 am tomorrow.

Have a great day everyone!

L


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Good Morning from Middletown, NJ where 'da Cat has wet fur again
54 and raining....going to 55 and rain....sigh

Have a great day !


----------



## Leslie

Good morning,

Dreary this morning but it looks like the rain has stopped. Off to the vet with the cat in 20 minutes.

L


----------



## loonlover

Good morning.  Partly cloudy skies this morning with an expected high of 68.  Rainfall yesterday was not quite 1/2 inch.

Hope everyone has a great day.


----------



## Jeff

Good morning. Looks like we're in for another sunny day of about 70 degrees. Have a good un.


----------



## Valmore Daniels

Good morning


----------



## Andra

Morning All.
I am ready for this week to be over


----------



## *DrDLN* (dr.s.dhillon)

Good morning you all. It's rainy day in sunny N. California


----------



## drenee

Good morning.  Our warm weather has disappeared.  It was 61 at 10:45 last night when I left the Board of Ed hearing.  By 1:00am when I got home it was 45.  We have reached our high of 41 for the day.  
Working on transcripts from home today.  
Have a great Wednesday, KB friends. 
deb


----------



## geoffthomas

I hope everyone has had a good Wednesday.


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Good Morning

26 and clear in Lincroft, NJ 

Have a great day


----------



## Amy Corwin

Good morning! It's a dreary but warm day here in NC. The week is almost over! Yippee!


----------



## crebel

Good Morning!  Everyone have a safe and happy day.


----------



## Susan in VA

NapCat said:


> Good Morning from Middletown, NJ where 'da Cat has wet fur again





Leslie said:


> Dreary this morning but it looks like the rain has stopped. Off to the vet with the cat in 20 minutes.


I should know better than to pop in here before my morning tea. I just stared at those two back-to-back posts for a full minute wondering why a cat would have to go to the vet just because it got wet. 

Good morning, everyone. Happy St. Nicholas' Day!


----------



## Valmore Daniels

Good morning


----------



## loonlover

Good morning.  52 going to 72.

Dinner in the crock pot and laundry started.

Working tonight for the first time in over a month.  Eric Church concert tonight and Trans Siberian Orchestra tomorrow night.  Wish they'd not been back to back, but at least we're having something again.

Hope everyone has a marvelous Thursday,


----------



## Jeff

Good morning, everyone. It's a gray and dreary 54 in the heart of Texas. Have a good un.


----------



## geoffthomas

Good day on a nice Thursday. - well it WAS sunny.


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Susan in VA said:


> "...I just stared at those two back-to-back posts for a full minute wondering why a cat would have to go to the vet just because it got wet..."












THIS...giggle


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Good Morning from Coastal NJ....temp 26.

Have a great day.










Here is where I was working a couple of days ago....what a sight !!


----------



## Jeff

Good morning, everyone. It's currently 57 and going to be 75 soon, deep in the heart of Texas.









(Frank Curre of Waco, Texas - AP Photo/Waco Tribune Herald, Rod Aydelotte reprint from the American Legion Magazine)

On Dec. 7, 1941, 18-year-old Frank Curre was serving aboard the battleship USS _Tennessee _at Pearl Harbor. Mr. Curre died a year ago today, on Dec. 7, 2011 - the 70th anniversary of the attack.


----------



## Susan in VA

NapCat said:


>


That has to be the grumpiest-looking cat I've ever seen. 

Good morning from drizzly barely-40-ish Northern VA. I suppose I'd better start thinking about Christmas shopping. Short on ideas this year.


----------



## Leslie

Good morning from Maine,

Here's an interesting Pearl Harbor article from our paper this morning:

http://www.pressherald.com/news/relic-from-pearl-harbor-will-be-unveiled-today_2012-12-07.html

I was so busy yesterday, I didn't have a chance to post the link to the story about our Free Clinic, where I work 2 1/2 days/week.

http://www.pressherald.com/news/portlands-free-clinic-in-critical-condition_2012-12-06.html

We also made the evening news:

http://www.wgme.com/news/top-stories/stories/wgme_vid_14610.shtml

Let's hope the publicity works in our favor!

L


----------



## Valmore Daniels

Good Morning


----------



## loonlover

Good morning.  Possibility of thunderstorms today.

Late night last night and another one expected tonight.  However, I shouldn't be as busy during a TSO concert.

Hope everyone's weekend gets off to a good start.


----------



## crebel

Good morning.  It is still in the 40s here, but a little gloomy this morning.  We are supposed to get our first measurable snowfall of the season this weekend!

I was a shopping fiend yesterday and found some fantastic sales.  Christmas shopping is pretty much done - yay me!  Arrival of the last few things are in the hands of the UPS/USPS delivery gods...

LL, I hope you get to enjoy the TSO concert while you are working - I understand volume is not a problem in getting to hear them.  

Everyone have a safe and happy day.


----------



## loonlover

crebel said:


> LL, I hope you get to enjoy the TSO concert while you are working - I understand volume is not a problem in getting to hear them.


This is a very true statement.


----------



## geoffthomas

Good Morning from Derwood.
Hope all is well with you.


----------



## D/W

Good Morning and Happy Friday to one and all!


----------



## *DrDLN* (dr.s.dhillon)

Good morning everyone. Finally a cool crisp sunny morning in N. California...


----------



## Andra

Well, it's morning SOMEWHERE...
Good Morning!
I am heading out early to see the Dr again since I can't seem to kick the stupid cough that I've had since the beginning of November.
LL - Enjoy TSO - we have tickets to see them next week!!


----------



## drenee

Leslie, I hope the publicity works.  Both articles were good.  

Rainy yucky Friday.  But I am home again.  Till Monday. 
deb


----------



## Annalog

Good day from southern Arizona. Today is DH's 60th birthday. Hope everyone had a great day.


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Good Morning from Lincroft, NJ

48 in drizzle and fog

Have a Great Weekend !!


----------



## crebel

Morning - too early to tell if it's good or not.  Sounds like the Iowa weather matches the New Jersey weather today.

Everyone have a safe and happy day.


----------



## loonlover

Good morning.  58 going to 72 with thunderstorms.

Still kind of groggy this morning - not used to 2 late nights in a row.  Last night's concert was easy work wise but the autograph session didn't end until midnight.  Heading out to the grocery store shortly.  A nap may be in order this afternoon after II leaves for work.

Hope everyone has a great Saturday.


----------



## Susan in VA

Good morning!


----------



## Leslie

drenee said:


> Leslie, I hope the publicity works. Both articles were good.


Thanks, deb. Let's hope!

Rainy and dreary here this morning. We are supposed to go buy a Christmas tree but it doesn't feel very holiday-like with the current weather. 

L


----------



## geoffthomas

Good Morning from Derwood.
It is 52 with 61 expected.


----------



## Valmore Daniels

Good Morning


----------



## Jeff

Good afternoon. I got busy this morning and kept postponing posting. Hope everyone's having a great day.


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Good Morning

It is 47 and overcast in Cape May, NJ where I am spending the day.










Hope everyone has a restful Sunday


----------



## Leslie

Good morning,

Sunny today and 34 right now. 

L


----------



## geoffthomas

Good Morning from Derwood.
It is nice to be able to go to church again.
NapCat I hope Cape May was not too badly damaged by Sandy - it is one of my favorite places.


----------



## drenee

Good morning.  Currently 56 and cloudy.  Rainy all day.  
deb


----------



## loonlover

Good morning. Slightly warmer but otherwise Deb's forecast fits.  We received over an inch of rain abut 1:30 this morning.  

Hope everyone has a peaceful day.


----------



## Jeff

Good morning. It's 69 going toward 77 in the heart of Texas.


----------



## Valmore Daniels

Good Morning


----------



## drenee

Good Monday morning.  Rainy and 58 this morning.  Snow expected this evening.  
This is our child review week.  We have to review every abuse and neglect case and juvenile case in both counties. Last one of the year.  I am not particularly fond of these weeks.  They are exhausting.  Mentally and physically.  
Have a great Monday, KB friends.  
deb


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Good Morning from Lincroft,  NJ where it is 46 with fog and rain.

Have a good week, all


----------



## Amy Corwin

Unseasonably warm at 62 degrees and it looks like we might get some rain - but that's good because we need the rain!

Hope everyone is starting out the week with vim and vigor!


----------



## Valmore Daniels

Morning


----------



## loonlover

Good morning.  38 going to 45 with 40% chance of snow.  Snow?  I'm seeing blue sky in the west right now.  Another thunderstorm last night dropped a little over an inch of rain again.  We never lost power but II stated he drove through some areas without when he came home about 10:30.

Hope everyone has a great day.


----------



## Leslie

Good morning--

45 this morning and sort of rainy and dreary. Have a great Monday everyone!

L


----------



## crebel

Good morning KB friends.  It is a brisk 16 degrees here on its way to a toasty 20 today.  We had our first measurable snowfall of the season yesterday.  Only about 1/2" and it was quickly gone.

Everyone have a safe and happy day.


----------



## Jeff

Good morning from deep in the heart of Texas where it's 34 and will only be 48 today.


----------



## Susan in VA

Good morning from a foggy and damp Northern Virginia, where it's currently 57 and heading for about 62.


----------



## Andra

Happy Monday!
We had a cold front and it's NICE outside.  I think it was about 42 when I walked into the building.


----------



## geoffthomas

Good day from Derwood.
It is 59 with 64 possible.
kinda cloudy.


----------



## *DrDLN* (dr.s.dhillon)

Good morning everyone from Sunny California. It's nice cool crisp day. I will enjoy my walk...


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Good Morning from Lincroft, NJ

Once again my fur is all frizzy in a rainy 45 degrees...

Have a great day


----------



## crebel

Good morning - I couldn't beat NapCat for 1st good morning even at 5:46 a.m.!

It is a chilly 16 degrees on its way to a blistering 35.

Everyone have a safe and happy day.


----------



## loonlover

Good morning.  23 going to 46.

Should have known when I made an early morning appointment at the vet it would turn cold.  At least it is for the poodle who does not notice it is cold.

Hope everyone has a great day.


----------



## Leslie

Good morning--

It looks like the rain has stopped. 39 right now.

Have a great day everyone!

L


----------



## Jeff

It's a frosty 21 in the heart of Texas. Good morning, everyone.


----------



## Valmore Daniels

Good Morning


----------



## Andra

Good Morning!
We aren't quite as cold as Jeff this morning, but we are definitely near freezing temps today.  I got my big coat out this morning and was relieved to find my gloves in the pocket.  Last winter I think I found my gloves in February...


----------



## Susan in VA

Those weather reports make me glad for our cloudy and dreary-looking 48 degrees.

Good morning, everyone. All three commitments I had for today got cancelled at the last minute, for all different reasons, so now I have an entire day  to catch up on housework and start holiday baking and at least _think _about writing Christmas cards. And maybe even take some time to read or sew.


----------



## L.M.Sherwin

Good morning, all! It's a chilly 38 degrees right now (pretty impressive for 11:20 AM in Georgia), LOL.


----------



## geoffthomas

Good day all.


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Good Morning from Lincroft NJ
36 and headed to a sweltering 45....but no rain.

Have a good day !


----------



## drenee

Good morning.  The radio said it's 20-something out.  
Have a great Wednesday, KB friends. 
deb


----------



## crebel

Good morning!  It is 27 here heading up to the mid-40s.  I'm travelling with DH today just so we can spend some time together between his meetings.  I'll have my Kindle available and should have plenty of time to read as well.

Everyone have a safe and happy 12-12-12!


----------



## Susan in VA

Good morning!  Cloudy and 39 going to 45.  Planning to spend the day decluttering and doing laundry, what fun.


----------



## Jeff

Good morning, everyone. One more cold day before the weather starts warming up to the mid 70s again.


----------



## Amy Corwin

Good Morning!
Hope everyone is enjoying the start of the holiday season!
It's 58 degrees here and will probably reach the 70's--a bit rainy but we're cozy inside.


----------



## Valmore Daniels

Good Morning


----------



## Leslie

Good morning,

Bright and sunny but cold this morning -- 21 degrees.

I hope everyone enjoys National Sound Check Day today...

*1-2-1-2-1-2*


----------



## loonlover

Good morning.  Another cold morning but will be getting warmer as the week goes by.

Cookie baking day for II to take to work tomorrow.  

Hope everyone has a stress free day.


----------



## Andra

Good Morning!
It was colder this morning than it was yesterday.  I even got the warning on my car telling me that ice was possible...
But like Jeff, we will start warming back up again tomorrow.  It was nice while it lasted.


----------



## geoffthomas

Good day.
It is 43 now with 44 still possible.
Mostly cloudy.


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Good Morning

It is 34 in Point Pleasant, NJ and should be sunny.
Working along the south coast today....should be a nice day on the beaches










Have a great day


----------



## Jeff

The current temperature in McGregor, Texas is 30 degrees F with an expected high of 67. Good morning, everyone.


----------



## crebel

Good morning!  We are expecting a mild day here in SE Iowa.  The temperature is already 37 and will reach the 50s by afternoon.

Everyone have a safe and happy day.


----------



## Susan in VA

Good morning!  We have crebel's weather here too.


----------



## Leslie

Good morning,

19 degrees and very chilly here this morning. Lots of sun, though.

L


----------



## loonlover

Good morning.  Currently 24 degrees but expected to go to 57 with plenty of sunshine.

Hope your day goes well.


----------



## geoffthomas

Good Morning from Derwood, MD.
It 35 now with 47 later today, Sunny.


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Good Morning from Lincroft,NJ where it is 21 !!
(note to self: Buy an ice scraper for the car....sigh)

Have a great Friday !


----------



## Amy Corwin

NapCat - I need a scraper, too!  Must make a note to buy one.

Getting ready to leave for work - dark, misty and a touch on the cold side - from North Carolina!

Happy Friday to everyone!


----------



## drenee

A long handled ice scraper is much easier to use, IMHO. 

28 and sunny this morning.  High of 48.  
Have a great Friday, KB friends.  
deb


----------



## Jeff

Good morning from deep in the heart of Texas where it's warm, breezy and wet.


----------



## Valmore Daniels

Good morning


----------



## loonlover

Good morning.  29 going to 57 with a possibility of rain today and tomorrow.

Hope its a great Friday for everyone.


----------



## Leslie

Good morning,

Chilly and cold here in Maine. Have a great Friday everyone!

L


----------



## Annalog

Good morning from southern Arizona. It is currently 40 F, 80% humidity, and cloudy with wind advisories in effect  in Benson with rain predicted later in the day while it is raining now in Tucson.  It is headed to 51 F in Benson and 58 F in Tucson. Yesterday  brass  four-way hose fitting split due to frozen water so today is much warmer.  I did use my ice scraper (no handle type) earlier in the week. (My car is short and our ice is usually thin. ) 

DH and I plan to see the Hobbit today as I have the day off. 

Hope everyone has a wonderful Friday.


----------



## crebel

Good morning!  I am off to a late start this morning and have no idea what the temperatures are here, but the sun is shining so all is good.

GS is coming in another hour or so to "help" Gma make cookies.  At almost 3, he is a great helper and looks so darn cute in his own apron.

Enjoy your day off, Anna!  Everyone have a safe and happy day.


----------



## Annalog

Thanks, Chris! I can picture how cute your GS is helping his Gma. 

It started raining here before I finished the morning chicken chores. We definitely need the rain but I don't think it made cleaning the water dishes go any faster.


----------



## geoffthomas

Good "day" everyone.
It has been a pretty good Friday for me.
Hope it has for you too.


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Good Morning from Lincroft, NJ
28, headed for the 40s.....and rain in the forecast.

Hope all you Hobbits are having a great weekend...


----------



## Jeff

Good morning. all. It's 61 and will soon be 75, in the heart of Texas.


----------



## Leslie

Good morning--my heart is heavy this morning. 

L


----------



## geoffthomas

Good Morning all.
It is 34 in Derwood, with 49 possible later.


----------



## drenee

Morning.  Such a sad sad day.  My heart is so heavy for the families involved in this terrible tragedy.  
deb


----------



## crebel

It is morning.  It rained all night and is still gloomy, grey, and rainy this morning.

I wish for you all a safe and happy day, and pray those with broken hearts are able to find some peace and comfort today.


----------



## loonlover

Good morning.  55 going to 72 today.

We will be attending a wedding today.  A little harder to do following yesterday's sad news.


----------



## Annalog

Good morning from southern Arizona. 43 F headed to 53 F on this overcast day.

I heard the tragic news late yesterday. My heart goes out to all those affected.

Stay safe and let your loved ones, of all ages, know they are loved.


----------



## geoffthomas

Good Morning from Derwood.
It is 43 going up to 52.


----------



## loonlover

Good morning.  52 going to 72 with cloudy skies.


----------



## Leslie

Good morning--chilly here with a "wintry mix" in the forecast. "Wintry mix" is my least favorite winter weather. Plain snow or plain rain I can deal with. Wintry mix--blech.

L


----------



## Jeff

Good morning. It's 61 in the heart of Texas and will soon be 75.


----------



## Annalog

Thanks for explaining "wintry mix," Leslie. Currently in Pomerene it is raining, 42 F and 90% humidity headed to 53 F and 55% humidity and maybe not raining.

Hope everyone has a wonderful day.


----------



## Mike D. aka jmiked

Good morning Earth! I hope every thing is well with all of you. From the view up here on the Lunar Base, the weather looks pretty good down there (mostly). The weather is nice here, too. A bit boring, though.

Thanks for sending the duct tape I asked for a while ago. It works great for stopping the small air leaks caused by micrometeorites hitting the dome. Better than that goop that NASA sent. Although the goop isn't entirely useless… it is a fair substitute for the peanut butter in a PB&J sandwich. The box it comes in doesn't quite measure up as a bread substitute however.

The CD of Christmas carols sung by cats was appreciated. It drives the hamsters in the experimental section wild (the dog isn't too keen on it, either). It's the high point of the day.

If I might make a suggestion, next time someone sends a case of Dr Pepper, I'd prefer bottles instead of powdered mix. I'll make up the difference in postage.

I got excited yesterday when I saw the spider in the high school science experiment spelling out a message in its web in the habitat. It looked like it was going to be season's greetings, but when I looked at it from the other side it said "Get me the h*ll back home". It took forever for it to spin the little asterisk character, and it threw a temper tantrum and had to start over once.

Well, it's time to go walkies with the dog. It's a bit chilly outside here this morning, so we will both have to bundle up real good. It's supposed to hit 100C later on this afternoon, after a low of -90C last night. So we have to time our walks pretty carefully.

More next time.


Mike


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Good Morning from a rainy New York City
'Da Cat is a tourist today. !!

Have a great Sunday


----------



## drenee

Woke at 4 and could not get back to sleep.  J has decided to "spring clean" today.  Good idea, but I am not a very willing participant.  LOL.  
Currently 57.  We have the doors open. 
deb.


----------



## Valmore Daniels

Good Morning


----------



## spotsmom

Leslie said:


> Good morning--chilly here with a "wintry mix" in the forecast. "Wintry mix" is my least favorite winter weather. Plain snow or plain rain I can deal with. Wintry mix--blech.
> 
> L


Out here, we call that "snain".

4" of snow yesterday with more on the way. ho, ho, ho!!


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Good Morning

39 and foggy in Lincroft, NJ

Have a great Monday


----------



## Jeff

It's 45 and clear in the heart of Texas and should be another 70+ degree day. Good morning, all.


----------



## Leslie

The wintry mix didn't materialize--just snow, about 4 inches so far.

Have a great Monday everyone!

L


----------



## geoffthomas

Good Morning from Derwood, in the Maryland suburbs of Washington, D.C.
It is 46 now with 55 possible.  Some fogginess.
Off to the rehab center for more exercise - which is a very good thing.


----------



## Amy Corwin

Good morning!
It's already in the 50s so looks like a warm day, although a little overcast.

Hope everyone starts out the week well!


----------



## loonlover

Good morning.  50 going to 64 with partly cloudy skies.

Bread baking on the agenda for this morning.  

Hope everyone's week gets off to a good start.


----------



## drenee

52 currently.   Not going to get much warmer than that.   Rain in the forecast.  
I have transcripts to work on.   I need to get my oil changed and tires rotated.  
I have a few more gifts to get.  It might be a good idea to get that done early in the week rather than closer to the holiday.  
deb


----------



## Susan in VA

Good morning.  51 here and drizzly.  Not real rain, just the very fine mist in the air that's not enough to keep windshield wipers busy but just enough to make your hair go frizzy.  DD's dad's mom used to call this weather "snizzly" (gray and drizzly and generally blah); I don't know whether that's a Minnesota term or whether she made it up but it seems to fit perfectly.

Couple of errands to do today and a little more Christmas shopping.  Stuck on ideas for my dad.  78, has everything he needs, but no hobbies to speak of.  Books used to be the present of choice, but since an eye operation a couple of years ago that's not an option.  So now what??


----------



## Jeff

Susan in VA said:


> Books used to be the present of choice, but since an eye operation a couple of years ago that's not an option. So now what??


How about an MP3 player and an audio book?


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Good Morning !!

54 and rain in Jersey City, NJ this morning.
Me and my crew are on the road again....









Have a great day


----------



## drenee

Good morning.  Drizzling and 45.  Rain should stop today.  
Have a great Tuesday, KB friends. 
deb


----------



## Susan in VA

Good morning! Cloudy and 50ish here, and still a little foggy. More errands this morning, then maybe baking cookies. 



Jeff said:


> How about an MP3 player and an audio book?


Thank you, but..... I suggested that to my mother but she's pretty sure he wouldn't use it. They leave a classical music TV station on all day (except when they're watching the weather channel or tennis coverage) and they never even listen to the numerous CDs they have. I lent them a book on tape once (back when those were actual cassette tapes) and they never bothered with that either. Though I'm sure they'd deny it, it's not a very tech-friendly household.


----------



## Jeff

Good morning, everyone. Another 75 degree day in the heart of Texas.


----------



## Amy Corwin

Good Morning!
It's a lively 58 degrees here in North Carolina and looks like we might have a lovely day!

Best wishes to all!


----------



## Leslie

Very dreary here with lots of rain on top of the wet, ugly snow.

Have a great Tuesday everyone!

L


----------



## geoffthomas

Good Morning everyone.
It is 45 with 57 expected - kinda balmy for Christmas season.


----------



## loonlover

Good morning.  36 going to 68 with clear skies.

II is still working 10 hours a night so I guess I'll continue to have quiet mornings around here.

Hope everyone has a great Tuesday.


----------



## Andra

Morning all -
I lost a few days again.  I am definitely ready for my Christmas vacation whick kicks off on Thursday.
We are also headed to another 70+ degree day to day with a cold front scheduled to knock us back down near freezing sometime tomorrow.  There is also a chance of rain, but I'll believe that when I see it.
I hope you are all having a good week.


----------



## geoffthomas

Good Morning from Derwood.
It is 30 here now with 53 expected later.
And I am informed that it will be partly cloudy.
Have a wonderful day all.


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Goodness but you are up early this morning Geoff !!

It is 39 in Lincroft New Jersey...rumor has it we will see some sun later today

Have a good day all !!


----------



## Annalog

Good morning from southern Arizona. It is currently raining and windy. The weather app says 45 F and 16 mph with gusts to 27 mph. It is supposed to drop to 40 F in the next 3 hours and the rain is supposed to change to snow. I am not looking forward to my drive to Tucson in the next hour. Later in the day should reach 50 F and be partly cloudy so my drive home should be OK.

Hope your Wednesday is wonderful.

ETA: The wind was not a problem for my drive.  Snow was very light. The mountains will probablylook white when the sun rises.


----------



## Leslie

37 here this morning with more rain, sleet, and overall nasty weather. This is not the type of weather to put one in a Christmas mood...LOL.

L


----------



## Jeff

Good morning, everyone. It will be 80 in the heart of Texas today.


----------



## loonlover

Good morning.  It will be in the lower 70s here today.  A possibility of severe thunderstorms rises as the day goes by.

I'm having lunch at the arena today - a thank you from one of the groups that sponsors some events.  I've not worked their events directly, but one of my bosses told me to come anyway.  II will just have to fend for himself once he finishes with a dental appointment.

Hope everyone has a great day.


----------



## Valmore Daniels

Good Morning


----------



## crebel

Good Morning.  It looks like we will have a white Christmas here as we are in the eye of a winter storm expected to start early this evening and drop 8-10" overnight.  It's a good thing it was yesterday afternoon I picked up my MIL at the airport (that really is a good thing, I have a great MIL).

Stomach bug seems to be trying to attack me, so if anyone is making the bread/milk/toilet paper grocery run, it will not be me...

Everyone have a safe and happy day.


----------



## drenee

Good morning.  Mid 40s and yucky out.  Thank goodness I can stay in today.  
I have cookies to mix up and get in fridge so I can bake tomorrow.  More cleaning to do.  
Oh yeah, I should probably work on transcripts since that is the real reason I am working from home.
Have a great and productive Wednesday, KB friends.
deb


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Good Morning

34 in Lincroft NJ...headed to the 40s with wind and rain.

Have a great day !


----------



## Susan in VA

Good morning!  38 here and going to 48, most likely with rain along the way.


----------



## Amy Corwin

It's in the mid-40's, the sun is shining and it looks like it's going to be a great day!
Hope everyone's week is going well.

Happy Holidays!


----------



## geoffthomas

Good Morning from Derwood on a nice Thursday.
It is 36 with a high possible of 46.


----------



## loonlover

Good morning.  Winter seems to be blowing in.  Currently 42 going to 46 with cold, gusty winds.  We received about a 1/2 inch of rain overnight.

Cookie baking for my workplace on the agenda for today.  We are supposed to have a potluck along with the last event of the year Saturday night (Razorback basketball game).

Hope everyone has a great Thursday.


----------



## Jeff

Good morning, all. Chilly here this AM, but at least the wind has stopped for now.


----------



## Leslie

Good morning--

At last, sun! And milder! Have a great Thursday everyone!

L


----------



## crebel

Good Morning!  We are "walking in a winter wonderland" today.  The temperature is 31 and not going to get any warmer, had just 2-3" of snow overnight and still snowing, winds are 30-50 mph creating blizzard conditions.  Much better than 90 miles NE in Des Moines where they have already had a foot of snow and still snowing with about 30,000 without power.  Most everything is closed across the state and not too many folks going out today, although my DH still went into work because "it's not that bad here"...

Everyone have a safe, happy and warm day!


----------



## Annalog

Good morning from southern Arizona. It was 29 F at sunrise. It is now 41 F and headed to a sunny 55 F in Benson (61 F in Tucson). My car is due for scheduled maintenance and the right front tire has a slow leak so I made an appointment to take it in on my day off (Friday).

Have a wonderful Thursday.


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Good Morning

Rumson, New Jersey has high wind, heavy rain...trees are thrashing around and it sounds like the end of the world....Were the Mayan right about today?










Have a great day....will be checking the Good Night Thread to see if we are still here.....giggle


----------



## Jeff

Good morning and welcome to the Winter Solstice. Thanks to NapCat, I don't have to search for this thread of late.


----------



## Susan in VA

Good morning and happy Solstice!

For more background on what exactly the solstice is, and various ways it's been celebrated: 
http://www.huffingtonpost.com/2012/12/20/winter-solstice-2012-shortest-day-of-the-year-pagan-celebrations-photos_n_2340119.html?ir=Religion

Last school day for DD today -- guess I'd better get the wrapping done today while she's out!


----------



## Leslie

Good morning and happy solstice day.

According to one source I read, if the world was going to end today it would have happened at 6:30 am EST. Given that I am here and typing at 8:37 am, I guess we're safe. 

Have a great day everybody!

L


----------



## geoffthomas

Good Morning - 39 now with 43 possible in Derwood.


----------



## loonlover

Good morning.  29 going to 54 with clear skies.  Had very gusty winds all day yesterday - it was nice when they finally quieted early in the evening.

Heading out to the grocery store this morning.  Figured facing the cold this morning was preferable to facing crowded aisles this afternoon.

Hope everyone has a great Friday.


----------



## Valmore Daniels

Good Morning


----------



## drenee

Good Friday morning.  Snow started about 30 minutes ago.  
We are not expecting any accumulation.  
Cookie baking, cleaning and wrapping on my agenda today.  
Be safe out there.  
deb


----------



## crebel

A late good morning from SE Iowa where we have blazed up to our expected high of 15 already this morning after an overnight low of 6.  

Most schools and businesses are still closed today, but the 2 major interstate highways that were closed early yesterday because of multi-car/semi pile-ups re-opened about 2 hours ago.  It seems that Santa will be able to make his rounds after all!

Everyone have a safe and happy day.


----------



## Vegas_Asian

O am assuming.the doctor saved us yet again

Sent from my Desire HD using Tapatalk 2


----------



## NapCat (retired)

...well then, Good Morning

37 in Newark , NJ.....very high winds on the way.
Enjoy the day !!


----------



## Annalog

Good morning from southern Arizona. It is currently 42 F headed to 66 F and partly cloudy (71 F in Tucson). I need to finish sewing some presents after work today.

Hope your Saturday is wonderful.


----------



## geoffthomas

Good Morning.
It is 35 with 39 the expected high.
We are also expecting 50 mph winds today.
Have a great Saturday.


----------



## edmjill

Good morning!  The dog decides what time I get up every day.  No idea what it's like out yet, but I'll throw on a coat and take her for a walk.


----------



## Jeff

Good morning from deep in the heart of Texas where's it's 34 going toward 68.


----------



## loonlover

Good morning.  29 going to 59.

II is off work for the next two weeks.  I'll let him rest the first few days, then I do have a few chores in mind I hope to get accomplished while he is home. 

Razorback basketball game at the arena tonight.  It will be the last event for this year.  Hopefully next year will be a little busier.

Hope everyone is having a great weekend.


----------



## Leslie

Good morning,

The rain has stopped and it is 37 degrees. Have a great Saturday everyone!

L


----------



## Valmore Daniels

Good Morning


----------



## Susan in VA

Good morning! Windy and 40ish here. Cooking and baking this morning.... and last night my recently repaired dishwasher stopped working again <grump>. Funny how they know to time that for a season that involves lots of extra dishes.


----------



## crebel

Good morning. Cold but sunny here.

Cookie baking and candy making finished yesterday. Now I am going to brave the shopping hordes of shoppers to help Santa with a few more little things.



Susan in VA said:


> Good morning! Windy and 40ish here. Cooking and baking this morning.... and last night my recently repaired dishwasher stopped working again <grump>. Funny how they know to time that for a season that involves lots of extra dishes.


Sounds like time to teach DD a new skill...


----------



## geoffthomas

Good Morning.
It is dark here in Derwood.
And it is 28 - cold - with the enticing suggestion that it might get up to 47 later.
Stay warm and ...... it is only two more days.
Enjoy the season.


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Good Morning

34 in West Orange, NJ headed to cloudy mid 50's
I am off today and going to explore the Edison National Historic Site










Have a great day


----------



## Leslie

The Edison National Historical site looks interesting. That's the sort of thing I really enjoy.

Cold (15) this morning with clear blue skies and lots of sun.

Happy Christmas Eve Eve, everyone.

L


----------



## loonlover

Good morning.  50 going to 63 with the potential for thunderstorms.

Everyone, have a great day.


----------



## Susan in VA

Good morning!

Only around 28 right now, heading for 45ish. But it's sunny and yesterday's wind has gone. Today's to-do list includes grocery shopping through Wednesday, finishing a sewing project in time for Christmas, wrapping presents, and baking a cheesecake. All good stuff.

Have a good Sunday, everyone!



crebel said:


> Sounds like time to teach DD a new skill...


Ha! Actually she volunteered to dry the dishes when the dishwasher broke the first time. She's not quite tall enough to wash them easily.


----------



## Jeff

Good morning, everyone. It's quite warm here in the heart of Texas this Christmas Eve eve. I hope everyone is having a wonderful day.


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Good Morning from Lincroft, NJ
28 with rain/snow/sleet in the forecast

Looks like a good day to stay home and do what NapCats do so well










All of you doing last minute shopping, be safe....it is a circus out there !


----------



## Jeff

Merry Christmas Eve morning. It's 37 in McGregor, Texas.


----------



## loonlover

Good morning.  It is currently 51 degrees with an expected high of 61.  

As Jeff says, Merry Christmas Eve morning.


----------



## Annalog

Good Morning from southern Arizona. It is currently 37 F headed to the low 60s and partly cloudy. After a doctor's appointment this morning I am going to wrap the unfinished presents and then work until 7 PM helping the "last minute" shoppers. I will then head to my sister's house to join the family for our Christmas celebration. Tomorrow I will visit my in laws and my mom.

Have a safe and merry Christmas Eve day.

Edit: Doctor's appointment was just to verify that a minor problem would not interfere with our vacation at DisneyWorld later this week (Dec 29-Jan 5 with New Year's Eve planned to be at Magic Kingdom). Good news from Doc.


----------



## Susan in VA

Good morning!  Upper 20s now, going to the low 40s, and right now everything is still covered in nighttime frost so it's very pretty out.  Within a couple of hours that'll be gone and it'll be raining.

Wishing everyone a low-stress Christmas Eve, especially those of you who still have shopping, cooking, wrapping, and traveling ahead of you. 

I'm doing my Christmas dinner today, and tomorrow I'm going to my parents' house for another one with them.


----------



## Leslie

Good morning and Merry Christmas Eve!

31 degrees and lots of sun here in southern Maine. We're off to my sister's house for Christmas. Lunch will be at the Publick House at Old Sturbridge Village. Should be very New England-y, except for the absolute lack of snow, with none in the forecast. Fine with me, since we're driving.

Have a great day everyone!

L


----------



## Amy Corwin

Good Morning and Merry Christmas eve!
It's a beautiful day here and I'm making a big crock pot of lentil soup and hard rolls (actually, brotchen). Then I'm trying to decide if I also want to make some Irish Soda Bread (I like it even if my husband doesn't, really).

Best wishes to everyone for a wonderful Holiday Season!


----------



## geoffthomas

Good Christmas Eve day to you all.
It is cold here - 34 with only 41 expected (not sure that is going to happen).
We had some "wintry mix" earlier.


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Merry Christmas from the gang at the Lighthouse Ranch


----------



## geoffthomas

Merry Christmas from Derwood, Maryland.
It is 34 now with 41 possible - mostly sunny.
Have a blessed and joyous day.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

A very unChristmasey 61 degrees here. Waiting for GS to wake up so Christmas can begin.

Merry Christmas!!!


----------



## drenee

Merry Christmas.  Chilly and gray looking.  But that's ok.  No bad roads to deal with.  
We had our Christmas yesterday.  All three kids, two spouses, one significant other, two grandsons, three dogs were here.    First time in a long time.  It was so very nice.  
Oldest son and his family went home last night.  Youngest son and his girlfriend went home late yesterday afternoon. Daughter and son-in-law and I are going to see Les Mis today and find some Chinese for dinner.  
deb


----------



## loonlover

Good morning and Merry Christmas to all.  100% chance of snow today and into the night.  Nothing has fallen here yet, but radar shows it is close.

We'll have a quiet day - spend a little time talking to the sons and II will call his mom.  Other than that, just enjoy the peace of the day.

Again, I hope everyone has a very Merry Christmas.


----------



## Leslie

Good morning and Merry Christmas from the Autumn Inn in Northampton, Massachusetts. We woke up to a dusting of snow this morning which gives everything a Christmas-sy look.  

We had a nice breakfast in front of the fire here at the Inn and will be heading over to my sister's house in a few minutes, to let the Christmas festivities begin.

I realized that this is the first time in my life I've been in a hotel on Christmas! It's actually quite pleasant...LOL.

Have a wonderful day everyone. Stay safe!

L


----------



## Jeff

Merry Christmas, everyone. We're having an anticlimactic Christmas here in McGregor after having exchanged gifts yesterday so that my son and my grandson could be elsewhere today. Be safe.


----------



## Annalog

Good morning and Merry Christmas from southern Arizona. It is currently 41 F headed to a partly cloudy 56 F (60 F in Tucson). We will have Christmas lunch with DH's family. I will be spending most of the day getting ready to for vacation - clean house, pack, fix chicken coop, etc.

Hope your day is merry and wonderful.


----------



## Vegas_Asian

Good morning and Merry Christmas its38 degrees right now. Sitting and sharing at the clock. I gotta leave the warmth of my bed soon and get ready for work. 

Sent from my Desire HD using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Valmore Daniels

Good Morning & Happy Holidays!


----------



## Andra

Merry Christmas from Brownsville, Texas!
It has been in the 80s all day.
We did the TSO concert last Thursday then headed out of town to visit various relatives.  Safe travels to everyone.


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Good Morning All;

I hope Santa was good to everyone.

30 degrees in Lincroft, NJ with freezing rain and wind in the forecast.

Have a great day


----------



## Vegas_Asian

Good morning. Had a good day at work yesterday. Family picked me up from work and we.went to eat out for dinner. I got a crochet and knitting starter kit with the materials.....four hours and no sleep produced my first crocheted coin purse 









Now I need to find something else to do cuz I can't sleep. 

Sent from my Desire HD using Tapatalk 2


----------



## geoffthomas

Good Morning.
Christmas was nice.
And now back to reality.
It is 30 now with 40 expected later.
We are experiencing "light snow".
Have a wonderful life today.


----------



## Jeff

Good morning, everyone. It's 25 and not expected to get over 45, in the heart of Texas.


----------



## Leslie

Good morning,

Sunny and 19 degrees in Northampton this morning. Packing up and off we go to visit mom en route home to Maine.

Have a great day everybody!

L


----------



## Amy Corwin

Good Morning!
It's raining like crazy, but it's been a lovely holiday anyway. 
Hope everyone is enjoying friends, family and reading.

Happy Holidays!


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Nice job, VA.

It's 71 on the Treasure Coast, going up to 81.

It's going to be cold, cold, cold tomorrow, which will turn my garage into an icebox. I'd better get all my laundry done today since I won't be able to get into the garage tomorrow.


----------



## crebel

Good morning.  Just cold here, actual temperature of 1 degree and wind chill of -12.  Our next chance for measurable snow is tomorrow night in to Friday.

Everyone stay safe in the bad weather areas and have a happy day.


----------



## Valmore Daniels

Morning all


----------



## Leslie

Gertie Kindle 'a/k/a Margaret Lake' said:


> It's going to be cold, cold, cold tomorrow, which will turn my garage into an icebox. I'd better get all my laundry done today since I won't be able to get into the garage tomorrow.


Please define "cold, cold, cold" LOL

L


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Good Morning

43 in Lincroft, NJ....heavy rain all night...snow in the forecast.










Have a great day


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Leslie said:


> Please define "cold, cold, cold" LOL
> 
> L


Okay, so cold, cold, cold in Florida means 42. But, gee, when it was 80 the day before, it sure feels colder, right?

The Weather Bug says 47, but my sensor says 52. I think I'll stick my nose outside before deciding what to wear.

Good thing it didn't get down to 42 because I didn't get all of my laundry done. One more load to do.


----------



## Leslie

We have a snow day here in southern Maine. Everything is closed! An extra vacation day for me...

L


----------



## Annalog

Good morning from southern Arizona. It is currently 32 F and dark headed  to 53 F and partly cloudy with rain predicted for this afternoon. Tucson is predicted to reach 57 F and Gilbert 54 F.

This morning I will lay out what we plan to pack for our trip to Disney World. I work this afternoon. Tomorrow is final packing and then we drive to our daughter's house in Gilbert. Saturday morning the five of us (daughter, two granddaughters, DH and I) fly from Phoenix to Orlando.        We fly back the following Saturday. I will be away from the Internet for most of that time. 

Hope your day is wonderful and safe.


----------



## Jeff

Good morning, everyone. The weather here is similar to Anna's. Be careful.


----------



## Valmore Daniels

Good Morning


----------



## geoffthomas

Good Morning from the Mid-Atlantic.
It is 36 now but the high is only going to be 37.
Windy a little.


----------



## drenee

Good day.  Cold with snow flurries.  Not the event we had yesterday but I understand the back roads are still a bit treacherous. Good thing I am staying in.  
Stripped all the beds and did the laundry yesterday.  Remaking the extra beds today.  
Have a great Thursday, KB friends. 
deb


----------



## crebel

Good afternoon from Iowa where we are up to 20 degrees.  We are expecting a "dusting" (1-2") of snow tonight.

I took my MIL to the airport this morning for her flight back to Florida, and took my Mom back to her apartment as well.  Whew!  It was a wonderful holiday with both of them, but a week with both of them together was long enough.

Everyone stay safe and happy.


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Good Morning !!

30 in Lincroft NJ headed to 38...and a "Winter Weather Advisory" in the forecast....

...all very stressful to a desert cat...

Have a great Friday


----------



## Gertie Kindle

51 going to 73 on The Treasure Coast. Just took the trash out and it's not bad.

Taking Mom and the GK's to Panera for breakfast.


----------



## crebel

Good morning.  It is 25 here on its way to 27   and lightly snowing.  The forecasters are not predicting much accumulation here.

Everyone have a safe and happy day!


----------



## Annalog

Good  morning from southern Arizona. It is currently 28 F under mostly clear skies headed to 50 F. The forecast for the next eight days has temperatures ranging from 26 F up to 53 F with skies ranging from clear to mostly cloudy.

Packing to finish this morning and then we drive to our daughter's house. We fly Saturday morning. 

Hope your Friday is wonderful. Stay safe.


----------



## Jeff

Good morning, all. It's 43 and foggy in the heart of Texas.


----------



## Leslie

The snow has ended. 28 degrees and lots of sun this morning. Have a great day everyone!

L


----------



## drenee

Safe travels, Anna.  

Cool day today.  But the sun was shining brightly.  I don't think any snow melted though. 
More snow this evening through tomorrow.  
Worked from home again today.  Our next scheduled court day is not till January 8th.  I'm not sure I will remember how to do my job then. LOL.  
Happy Friday, KB friends.


----------



## geoffthomas

Good Day all.


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Snowing....and going to snow all day. And I am working in the field today......

Hope the rest of you are inside and cozy.


----------



## drenee

Snowing here also.  My mom, her husband and my sister were suppose to make a trip to Beckley today to pick up the puppy my mom is getting.  I hope they don't try to go anyway.  Looks like there is ice further south.  
Have a great Saturday, KB friends. 
deb


----------



## crebel

Good morning.  It is a chilly 10 degrees here on its way to 18 this afternoon.  We did end up with a little more snow than predicted at 3-4" instead of 1-2", but still pretty to look at and not too bad for travel.  The ice still under the first snowfall will remain the biggest problem until a thaw.

I haven't seen LL post here for a few days, anyone know if all is well with them?

Everyone, have a safe and happy day.


----------



## Jeff

Good morning, everyone. It's 27 in the heart of Texas.



crebel said:


> I haven't seen LL post here for a few days, anyone know if all is well with them?


She logged in and out yesterday at 07:50:37 PM but hasn't posted since Christmas.


----------



## crebel

intinst said:


> Did you miss us? We got an inch of freezing rain Christmas day and then 5 inches of snow that evening. Lost power about 11:30 that night. Got it back about 4:30pm today. Lost some food in the fridge and spent some nights huddled under the down comforters, but not too bad. Glad to have lights and heat now, though.


I just found the answer in another thread! LL & II, yes we missed you! I'm glad all is well and you had some good "cuddle time" - you did mean cuddled, not huddled, didn't you?


----------



## Leslie

Good morning,

16 degrees and cloudy right now. Flurries may start around noon. We have our second Christmas today with Lance, Jocelyn, and Hannah, who are off snow tubing right now.

Have a good Saturday everyone!

L


----------



## Gertie Kindle

I'm almost embarrassed to say it's 72 degrees here going up to 80.


----------



## Ann in Arlington

Good Morning!

Promised snow has not yet materialized.  It was supposed to start some sort of precipitation by 7 a.m. . . . but it's still essentially dry.


----------



## crebel

Gertie Kindle 'a/k/a Margaret Lake' said:


> I'm almost embarrassed to say it's 72 degrees here going up to 80.


sigh...

Enjoy, Gertie!


----------



## Gertie Kindle

crebel said:


> sigh...
> 
> Enjoy, Gertie!


I'll feel better if I tell you it's predicted to go down to 48 tonight. Of course, they've been predicting 40's for several days now and been wrong every day.


----------



## loonlover

Good morning.  Boy is it good to sleep and wake up in a warm house!  It was also nice to be able to make coffee and not wait until we could get someplace to buy some.

There are still thousands of people in the area without power including lots of businesses.  The number is decreasing every day, but some won't have power until at least Tuesday.  This morning's weather shows snow being predicted again Monday.  If it snows, hopefully it won't be preceded by more than an inch of rain again.  That is what caused so many trees and power lines to come down Christmas night and Wednesday morning.  There were so many businesses without power, we had trouble finding places to eat on Wednesday.  I don't remember businesses being hit this hard during previous ice storms.

Anyway, we are back to feeling much more normal today.  Hope everyone has a good day.


----------



## Valmore Daniels

Morning


----------



## intinst

crebel said:


> I just found the answer in another thread! LL & II, yes we missed you! I'm glad all is well and you had some good "cuddle time" - you did mean cuddled, not huddled, didn't you?


LL gets cold easily, especially sleeping. To her, it was huddled. I was ready for the power to come back on, but didn't suffer from the cold as much as she. And we were lucky, temp. was down in the m8d twenties over night, but the the house never went below fifty. Sure glad we got the insulated windows and paid for extra insulation when we had the siding put on a few years ago.


----------



## geoffthomas

Good day all.
It is 34 with 37 a possibility.
We had some snow - so it is wet outside.
Stay comfortable LL and II, and everyone else too (of course).


----------



## Annalog

Good day from the Houston airport. We are between flights and I am back to posting from my K2. 

Stay safe and have a wonderful day.


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Good Morning

29 and cloudy in Lincroft, NJ.

Hope everyone has a restful Sunday


----------



## geoffthomas

Good Morning from Maryland.
It is 34 now with 36 expected for the high.
We are supposed to have 20-30 mph winds today.
Hopefully a little sun.


----------



## crebel

Good morning.  It is a chilly 10 degrees here, but we are supposed to have some sun later and warm up to 35 or so with some melting.  That will make it much easier to get rid of the layer of ice under our first snowfall from before Christmas.

Everyone have a safe and happy day.


----------



## Leslie

Good morning,

28 degrees right now which is supposed to be the high for today. More flurries in the forecast. Have a great day everyone!

L


----------



## drenee

High of 29.  Snow flurries expected all day. We have about a foot or so now.  
Have a great Sunday, KB friends. 
deb


----------



## loonlover

Good morning.  23 going to 43 with partly cloudy skies.  Maybe the rest of the snow will melt today.

The bird feeders have finally gotten busy.  I wasn't sure I was ever going to see the number of birds I usually feed in the winter.

Hope everyone has a peaceful Sunday.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

50 with a high of 65. It supposedly went down to 43 last night, but I slept in very nicely and didn't notice a thing.


----------



## Jeff

Good morning. It's 30 going to 50, in the heart of Texas. Have a good un.


----------



## Andra

Morning everyone.
I am enjoying my time back home by being lazy. I have 3 kitties on the bed with me right now.
We have been in the 30s and 40s the last few days and that is a little colder than I like.


----------



## Valmore Daniels

Good Morning


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Good Morning

It is 30 and cloudy in New York City where I am spending the day visiting the World Trade Center Memorial










On this New Year's Eve. I hope you all have good memories of 2012 and lots to look forward to in 2013


----------



## Patrick C. Greene

Good morning!! It's 27 and windy here.  But I don't have to go outside and my heat is working just fine, so no complaints here    I'm also going to set up a "magic media station" today so hopefully I can listen to audio books from my computer.  The drive in the computer quick working    Wish me luck!  If it works, it will hopefully make for better audio book creation as well.

Jennifer


----------



## geoffthomas

Good Morning.
It is 27 in Derwood.
With 43 later.
Enjoy the last day of the year.
There was a great song by the Kingston Trio.......


----------



## Edward C. Patterson

In Allentown PA is 28 degrees. At work to do the monthly close (accounting's bane).

Happy New Year to all my Kindleboard friends.

Edward C. Patterson


----------



## crebel

Good morning to all.  We had our high temp of the day at 5 a.m. (21) and it is downhill to single digit temperatures from there. On the bright side, I don't have to go out today, so all is well!

Everyone have an extra safe and happy New Year's Eve.


----------



## Leslie

Good morning,

16 degrees this morning--chilly! Lots of sun however and it looks like sun is predicted for the whole week.

Happy New Year's Eve everyone!

L


----------



## loonlover

Good morning.  It is 36 going to 43 with a chance of snow followed by rain in the afternoon.

Everyone, have a safe and Happy New Year's Eve.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

60 degrees, going up to 75. Once again, the promised low 40s did not happen ... not that I'm complaining. It is nice and sunny out and I took Angelo for a little longer walk than usual. Felt good.

Going to a meeting at the high school this afternoon.


----------



## Jeff

It's 43 and raining in the heart of Texas. Have a safe New Year's Eve, everyone.


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Happy New Years Day 2013










Have a great day (and year)


----------



## crebel

Good morning.  Happy New Year, everyone!


----------



## Gertie Kindle

60 degrees and I think it's sunny. I'll find out when I walk the dog in a few minutes.

All these weather changes are wreaking havoc with my sinuses. Ended the year with a headache and starting the new year with a headache.


----------



## kindlefireeee

Happy new year all


----------



## loonlover

Good morning and Happy New Year!


----------



## Leslie

Good morning and happy new year! Sunny and 30 degrees right now. 

Here's to a great 2013!

L


----------



## Jeff

Happy New Year.


----------



## Susan in VA

Good morning and happy New Year!


----------



## geoffthomas

It is 41 in Derwood.
Happy New Year, my friends.


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Good Morning

24 (feels like 13) in Lincroft, NJ

Have a great day


----------



## Annalog

Good morning! It is 59 F in Orlando, partly cloudy, and headed to 80 F. We are headed to Epcot today after spending yesterday afternoon at Gatorland. (We needed a restful day after New Year's Eve at the Magic Kingdom. )

Happy New Year! (My post from very early yesterday did not make it through the very slow Internet connection here.)

Have a wonderful Wednesday!


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Annalog said:


> Good morning! It is 59 F in Orlando, partly cloudy, and headed to 80 F. We are headed to Epcot today after spending yesterday afternoon at Gatorland. (We needed a restful day after New Year's Eve at the Magic Kingdom. )
> 
> Happy New Year! (My post from very early yesterday did not make it through the very slow Internet connection here.)
> 
> Have a wonderful Wednesday!


Waving at you from about an hour south!

62 going up to 79. Must be another nasty day out because I still have that sinus headache. I'll try Sudafed (non drowsy) this morning.

Busy day scheduled.


----------



## Leslie

A very cold 10 degrees this morning. Brrr!

L


----------



## Annalog

Gertie Kindle 'a/k/a Margaret Lake' said:


> Waving at you from about an hour south!
> 
> 62 going up to 79. Must be another nasty day out because I still have that sinus headache. I'll try Sudafed (non drowsy) this morning.
> 
> Busy day scheduled.


Waving back! Our daughter is on allergy meds because her sinus is causing her problems. This morning she wondered if she was coming down with something but was pretty sure it was allergies.


----------



## Amy Corwin

Good morning from rainy North Carolina!


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Annalog said:


> Waving back! Our daughter is on allergy meds because her sinus is causing her problems. This morning she wondered if she was coming down with something but was pretty sure it was allergies.


Huge clumps of ragweed in bloom in our area.


----------



## Jeff

Good morning, everyone. It's cold and not expected to get very warm, in the heart of Texas. Have a good time, Anna.


----------



## BenEBrewer

Good Morning!!!

Alright, it's afternoon now here in the sun soaked shores of West Scotland, the wildlife is constant, the fish are jumping in the crystal clear water, the children are swimming on the shoreline and the BBQ has already been lit, awaiting fresh Angus Beef burgers!

...but in all honesty - it's raining and windy, as it has been all year round and I'm sitting inside, watching daytime TV on a rare day off wishing for the above


----------



## Valmore Daniels

Good Morning


----------



## loonlover

Good morning.  32 going to 41 with partly cloudy skies.  Maybe we'll have some sunshine by Friday.

Ben, welcome to this thread.  We'd take the description of your wish day.  Well, it would be hard for the children to be swimming on the shoreline around here.

Hope everyone has a great day!


----------



## crebel

Good morning!  It is cold here at 1 degree (wind chill -12).  I will be staying inside today!

Everyone have a safe and happy day.


----------



## L.M.Sherwin

Good Morning, all! I truly hope you had blessed holidays and that you are excited and pumped up about 2013!!


----------



## geoffthomas

Good Morning, all!
It is 34 in Derwood.
And that is the high for the day.


----------



## spotsmom

Good morning from beautiful, snowy Central Oregon where it is currently 0 degrees but with a beautiful blue sky.  Ski resort has been doing booming business, which is great for our economy.

Have a great day!


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Good Morning

22 in Lincroft, NJ (feels like 13)  Brrrrr

Have a good day !!


----------



## Leslie

Good morning from freezing cold Maine where it is currently -2.4 degrees. Brrrr!!!!

L


----------



## Annalog

Good morning from Orlando. It is partly cloudy and 64 F and beaded to mid 70s with an afternoon shower. Three of us are now taking DayQuil and all of us are taking Emergen-C Immune +. Those of us who are going to Disney Hollywood Studios will be wearing face masks. DH is staying in the room. 

Have a wonderful Thursday.


----------



## Jeff

Good morning from deep in the heart o Texas. It's 27 here. I was going to say Brrrr except Leslie's -2 degrees shamed me out of the idea.


----------



## Valmore Daniels

Good Morning


----------



## loonlover

Good morning.  It is 27 going to 43 with clear skies.  

Annalog, hope you all get to feeling better soon.

Hope everyone has a good day.


----------



## geoffthomas

Good Morning from Maryland.
It is 29 now with 39 possible later.
Pretty much sunny.


----------



## crebel

Good Morning!  Our weather is another one of those days where we had our high temperature of 29 degrees at 6 a.m. and it will only get colder all day down to around 8 degrees by afternoon.  How does the sun come out but the temperature gets colder?  At least we won't be at Leslie's -2!

Anna, I hope all of you start feeling better before your vacation is over.  

Everyone have a safe and happy day.


----------



## Jeff

Oops. Almost missed it. Happy Birthday, Geoff.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

geoffthomas said:


> Good Morning from Maryland.
> It is 29 now with 39 possible later.
> Pretty much sunny.


Happy Birthday, Geoff. Glad you've got a sunny day for it.

I've got about 12 minutes to say good morning. I'm not even going to mention the temp cuz I'm even further south than Anna. Time to remove another layer.


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Good Morning

32 in Lincroft, NJ....and they say we will see the sun today !!

Have a good Friday


----------



## geoffthomas

Good Morning from Derwood.
It is 32 now with 40 expected and cloudy some today.
Off to the cardiac rehab (gym) for my hour or so of exercises.
Timetable for returning towork is Monday the 21st.
Have a great day all.


----------



## Jeff

Good morning, everyone. It's 37 and won't get much warmer in the heart of Texas today. Be careful out there.


----------



## loonlover

Good morning.  27 going to 48 with scattered clouds.  

Grocery shopping on the agenda today and maybe start putting the rest of the Christmas decorations away.

Hope everyone has a great day.


----------



## Leslie

Good morning,

25 degrees this morning so a little warmer than yesterday. I am getting a late start as I stayed up til 1 am reading a Kindle book. Ack!

L


----------



## Gertie Kindle

geoffthomas said:


> Good Morning from Derwood.
> It is 32 now with 40 expected and cloudy some today.
> Off to the cardiac rehab (gym) for my hour or so of exercises.
> Timetable for returning towork is Monday the 21st.
> Have a great day all.


That's great, Geoff!

70 going up to 78. I have great plans for a nap since I stayed up until the wee hours reading.


----------



## crebel

Good Morning!  It is sunny here as well and headed into the 40s - let the melting begin!

Everyone have a safe and happy day.


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Good Morning

It is 31 in Lincroft, NJ head for a SUNNY !! 38

Have a good weekend all


----------



## Annalog

Good morning from the Orlando International Airport. We are boarding soon.

Have a great day!


----------



## loonlover

Good morning.  36 going to 50 with a chance of rain.

Gonna wake II a little earlier today and let him go to Fresh Market with me.  

Hope everyone is enjoying their weekend.


----------



## Jeff

Good morning, all. Safe flight, Anna,


----------



## Leslie

Good morning,

Although the thermometer says 33, it is windy and feels much colder. A good day to put the Christmas dishes away. And then tonight: Beauty and the Beast at Merrill Auditorium! Fun!

L


----------



## Jane917

27 degrees in north central Washington, with cloudy skies. We still have 6-8 inches of snow on the ground and enough ice to keep me indoors.


----------



## geoffthomas

It is 38 in Derwood and that is also the high for this sunny day.


----------



## Annalog

Thanks, Jeff. We arrived at the St. Louis airport in time for our flight to Phoenix. We had a great time on vacation although 4 out of 5 of us are congested. DH and I will drive home from there tomorrow.


----------



## Valmore Daniels

Good Morning


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Annalog said:


> Good morning from the Orlando International Airport. We are boarding soon.
> 
> Have a great day!


DD, SiL, and GD are in Orlando at Universal. I got sent pics of GD soaking wet. Sorry you had such bad weather.

Started out at 65 and it's 72 already going up to 78. It's a nice day to take down the outside decorations. Maybe after lunch. Goodness. It's 12:30 already. Time to start thinking of food.


----------



## spotsmom

27 this morning in Central Oregon and cloudy skies.  May get some snow showers later.  Staying inside and cooking up a pot of 'sketti.


----------



## crebel

Good afternoon.  I didn't realize I have not posted here today until now.  It is cold, grey and dreary here, maybe some flurries after bit.

I'm making curry later to warm things up at bit.

Hope everyone is having a safe and happy day.


----------



## *DrDLN* (dr.s.dhillon)

Good morning from Cloudy Northern California.. Although comparatively mild, I am ready for winter to be over.


----------



## Annalog

Good morning from Arizona. It is currently clear, dark, and 37 F in Gilbert (near Phoenix) and headed to the 60s with intermittent clouds. It should be in the high 50s in Pomerene when we arrive home. The drier air is helping reduce the congestion for those of us who got sick. I am the only one who still appears sick (coughing, chills, fever) and I expect that to clear up later today.

Have a wonderful Sunday.


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Home already Anna?

I know you had a good time...stay home today and shake that bug...


----------



## geoffthomas

The sun is just rising here in Derwood.
It is 28 with 47 possible.  supposed to be sunny.


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Good Morning

32 and light snow. I am headed to Morristown, NJ today....site of one of George Washington's winter encampments.

Hope everyone has a restful Sunday


----------



## Gertie Kindle

65 going to 79. I'll be spending the afternoon at the beach where GS takes his sailing lessons.


----------



## loonlover

Good morning.  29 going to 50 with SUNSHINE.  Maybe the rest of the snow will melt today.  We can't remember snow ever lingering this long around these parts.

Will finish putting the Christmas decorations away today.  The tree is where one of the dog's beds normally lays.  They will be happy to go back to sleeping in their normal location.

Hope everyone has a great day!


----------



## Jeff

Good morning. Sorry I'm late. It's 36 with an expected high of 57 here.


----------



## Leslie

Good morning,

29 degrees and lots of sun although we are supposed to have flurries. Given there isn't a cloud in the sky, not sure where the flurries would come from!

Loonlover, like you, we are taking down the decorations and getting the house back in order. While I enjoy the tree, the house always feels clean, neat, and de-cluttered when we take it down. A good start for the new year!

L


----------



## Jane917

Cloudy, 28 degrees, snow on ground. Christmas decorations are stashed away for another year. It is a good day to stay in, cook, knit, watch football, and prepare for tonight's excitement.....Downton Abbey!


----------



## Valmore Daniels

Morning


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Good Morning

30 in Lincroft, NJ...headed to a sunny 40

Have a great week !!


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Good Morning

30 in Lincroft, NJ...headed to a sunny 40

Have a great week !!


----------



## Gertie Kindle

68 going up to 78 on the Treasure Coast. 

Rushing a bit this morning because I have to take Mom to the eye docs before I take GS to school.


----------



## geoffthomas

Good Morning from Derwood.
It is a nice Monday.
Temp is 39 with a high expected of 43.


----------



## Leslie

Good morning,

21 degrees and very sunny this morning. First full week of work in quite a while...Sigh...

L


----------



## loonlover

Good morning.  29 going to 50 with clear skies.

Hope everyone's week gets off to a good start.  Ours is starting with a visit from a plumber.


----------



## Jeff

It's currently 27 in the heart of Texas. Good morning, all you nice folks.


----------



## Jane917

29 degrees and snowing like the dickens. It is back to work this morning, although I will be working for just a few hours from home.


----------



## drenee

I actually have to put on dress clothes and go into the courtroom this morning.  I will miss my PJs. 
21 out this morning, but it is supposed to get to the high 30s later.  
Have a great Tuesday, KB friends. 
deb


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Drenee...I know what it is like to miss those "Pajama Daze"...I have been away from home for 6 weeks now......sigh










**************

30 in Lincroft, NJ this morning, but a sunny 50 degrees in the forecast

Have a great day all


----------



## Gertie Kindle

70 going up to 82. Another warm day. Actually had to put on shorts yesterday.


----------



## Leslie

Good morning,

Sunny and 27 right now which is the high for today. Tomorrow, though, they are predicting temps in the 40s!

L


----------



## crebel

Good Morning.  Our temperatures are supposed to make it into the melty 40s today!

I had some dental surgery yesterday morning and I pretty much lost the whole day until I spent a little while in the KB chat room last night.  Sorry I missed wishing all my KB friends a great start to the week.

Hope everyone has a safe and happy day.


----------



## Valmore Daniels

Good Morning


----------



## loonlover

Good morning.  35 going to 57 with a slight chance of rain.  Highs to be in the 60s by Thursday along with rain.

Have a great day!


----------



## Jeff

45 degrees, a single shade of gray and rain in the heart of Texas. Good morning, folks.


----------



## geoffthomas

In Derwood we have 44 with 49 expected.
Good Morning everyone, I hope you have a great day.


----------



## Vegas_Asian

Morning. Haven't been on cuz I have been on vacation. This morning I am determined to get home. My flight was delayed and then we got into the air...but we had to turn around due to issues with the fuel pump. The airline did put us in the Ala Moana beach hotel. Since i was travelling alone I did have help from some families.  
Sent from my Desire HD using Tapatalk 2


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Good Morning

37 in Lakehurst NJ headed to a cloudy 50

Have a great day


----------



## Leslie

It is a cold 18 degrees right now but they are still predicting a high of 41 today. We'll see...

L


----------



## geoffthomas

Good Morning from Derwood, MD.
It is 29 with a high possible of 50.
Enjoy the day.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

74 already, going up to the mid-80s. Nasty, wet and rainy. 

Taking Mom shopping.


----------



## loonlover

Good morning.  48 going to 55 with a 90% chance of rain.  Currently just misting at our house.

I'm working at the arena today - an awards luncheon for some students of all ages from across the state.  It is always kind of fun to work.  II is back on OT so won't be seeing much of him today.

Hope everyone has a great day.


----------



## Jeff

Good morning from the soggy heart of Texas, everyone. Other than the non-stop rain it's the same old same old here - and that's a good thing.


----------



## Valmore Daniels

Morning all


----------



## crebel

Good morning.  The sun in shining in SE Iowa and we are supposed to reach the 50s today.  Surely the small amounts of snow that are still on the ground will be gone by evening.

Everyone have a safe and happy day.


----------



## *DrDLN* (dr.s.dhillon)

Good morning from N California. Rain and clouds are back. Sun is missed...lol


----------



## spotsmom

35 here in Central Oregon and it's snowing.  Looks pretty, but not sticking which is fine.  I have enough of the white stuff here already.

Have a great Wednesday!


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Good Morning from Cape May NJ










45, partly cloudy and should stay about the same.

Have a Great Day


----------



## Leslie

Good morning,

Lots of sun and a very mild 38 degrees here in southern Maine. Have a great Thursday everyone!

L


----------



## Jeff

Good morning, everyone.

It should get up to about 60 today in the heart of Texas.


----------



## loonlover

Good morning.  53 going to 68 with 100% chance of rain.  We have already received 1.5 inches of rain in the last 24 hours.  Can't complain - we do need it.

Justin Bieber concert tonight.  I will appreciate being back in my little cubby hole at the back of the arena tonight.

Hope everyone has a great day.


----------



## crebel

Good morning.  Yesterday was gorgeous here as it was sunny and made it to 53 degrees.  There is still a little snow on the ground.  Today we are already at our high of 38 and it is grey and gloomy with rain expected most of the day.  It will be a good day to stay inside and read while waiting for the cable service person to arrive and replace our modem that is acting wonky.

LL, I shudder at the thought of being anywhere near a Bieber concert...

Everyone have a safe and happy day.


----------



## geoffthomas

Good Morning all.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Headed up to low 80's. Nice and sunny out.


----------



## drenee

Good day.  Fighting a headache the last couple days.  
Went to an orthopedist today.  He prescribed physical therapy.  Hope it helps.  I'm sure it can't hurt.  
deb


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Good Morning

36 in Belmar, NJ with lots of rain in the forecast.

Happy Friday, All


----------



## Gertie Kindle

NapCat said:


> Good Morning
> 
> 36 in Belmar, NJ with lots of rain in the forecast.
> 
> Happy Friday, All


I went to school in Belmar and I have a cousin who still lives there.

73 going up to 80. Too warm.


----------



## Leslie

Good morning,

Sunny and chilly -- 21 right now. Highs in the 30s predicted.

Have a great day everyone!

L


----------



## Jeff

Good morning, everyone. The temperature for the heart of Texas is expected to reach 72 later today.


----------



## balaspa

Good morning from Chicago!  Foggy and cloudy with some lingering rain from last night...but it's just before 8 am and 50 degrees!  In January! Amazing.


----------



## loonlover

Good morning. 46 going to 68 with some sunshine.

Interesting evening last night. I didn't have as many calls as I expected, but there were issues with our scanners connecting to Ticketmaster, an incorrect numbering schematic for the chairs on the floor, and over 1000 people at the back gate waiting for a glimpse of the "Bieber" who had been inside the building for hours. This was before the concert and in the rain. There weren't quite that many afterward, but there were enough people out there I didn't get to leave until midnight. The concert was over at 10:30. Glad I'm not on the crew that has to man the back gate.

Hope everyone has a great day. I'm going to spend mine resting my ears. 



crebel said:


> LL, I shudder at the thought of being anywhere near a Bieber concert...


Chris, I felt very fortunate to work the position I do. I would not have wanted to work the doors or inside the bowl last night.


----------



## crebel

Good morning.  Our weather is pretty much the same as balaspa, still wet and foggy and headed to the 50s.  The gloomy weather puts me in  "mood" - I think I need a sunlamp or something...

Everyone have a safe and happy day.


----------



## Annalog

Good morning from southern Arizona. It is currently 35 F and headed to 45 F in Pomerene (47 F in Tucson) with partly cloudy skies. I walked outside this morning and found snow in my backyard! It was just a dusting and had melted from the sunny spots. 

Hope your Friday is wonderful!


----------



## geoffthomas

Good Morning from Derwood.
It is 40 here and that is probably all we are going to get.
It has gone from a little sunny to occasional light rain.


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Gertie Kindle 'a/k/a Margaret Lake' said:


> I went to school in Belmar and I have a cousin who still lives there.
> 
> 73 going up to 80. Too warm.


Belmar is a nice community....had a wonderful lunch in Bakery full of sinful delights ("PAW CLUB" be d****'d) giggle


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Good Morning

45 with Rain and Fog in Lincroft, NJ this morning

Have a great weekend all.


----------



## crebel

Good morning!  It is supposed to be sunny but windy today and not get any warmer than our current mid-20s.

Everyone have a safe and happy day!


----------



## loonlover

Good morning.  It is 58 going to 70 with a flash flood watch in effect.

Heading to do some grocery shopping shortly.

Hope everyone is having a great weekend.


----------



## geoffthomas

Good Morning.  It is 43 here in Derwood with 50 possible later.
Nap Cat I sure hope you get to go home soon.  You must be getting tired of the East Coast by now?


----------



## Jeff

Good morning, everyone. It's raining again in the heart of Texas. The bluebonnets should be spectacular in a couple of months.

Watch out for those dips in the road, LL.


----------



## Annalog

Good morning from southern Arizona. It was 10 F at our house this morning. We had forgotten to leave a faucet dripping so our pipes are frozen. It had warmed up to a sunny 11 F when I let the hens out of their coop. It was 23 F inside the coop and their water had started to freeze. The water dishes in the rooster pens had frozen solid. Fortunately I had a gallon jug of water in the coop so all of the roosters have liquid water this morning.

DH is taking us out to breakfast this morning. Hopefully our pipes will have thawed by the time we return.

It is supposed to get close to 40 F today. 

Have a great Saturday!


----------



## Filipa Fonseca Silva Author

Good morning from sunny Lisbon, Portugal, Europe, World!!!

My baby just turned 11 months! Here's what I wrote when he turned 9 months

"Now that you’re in the world for as long as you were inside me, I feel like swallowing you so that we can become one again. But then I stop being selfish and become immensely happy for being able to share you. Because the world needs sweet and precious things. And because with you the world becomes, infinitely and unquestionably, a better place."

I wish you a great weekend!

Filipa


----------



## Valmore Daniels

Good Morning


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Another sunny day going up into the 80s. I was just going through my winter clothes and sighing with nostalgia. Maybe I'll get to wear them next year.


----------



## Annalog

Gertie Kindle 'a/k/a Margaret Lake' said:


> Another sunny day going up into the 80s. I was just going through my winter clothes and sighing with nostalgia. Maybe I'll get to wear them next year.


I wore my light jacket over a long sleeved shirt today. We are up to a sunny 36 F at 10 AM.  We might reach 40 F today.


----------



## Leslie

Good morning or rather, early afternoon...

Rainy here and mild today. I've spent the morning planning a birthday trip for my husband to visit Arizona. We're going to see the Grand Canyon! Yippee!!

Trip dates: April 4-8, 2013. A few days in Phoenix with an overnight in Sedona. I am excited!

L


----------



## Jeff

Good morning from deep in the heart of Texas, everyone where it's currently 36 with an expected high of 50. Have a good un.


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Good Morning

It is 41 and foggy in Eatontown, NJ....niot much change in the forecast.

Hope everyone has a restful Sunday


----------



## Leslie

Good morning,

Foggy here in Maine with a temp of 36. Hannah heads back to college today. I have to work.

L


----------



## Gertie Kindle

NapCat said:


> Good Morning
> 
> It is 41 and foggy in Eatontown, NJ....niot much change in the forecast.
> 
> Hope everyone has a restful Sunday


And that's where my father lives. Are you following me? 

The weather channel says 62, my sensor says 64, and the weather bug says 73. Both TWC and TWB say it's going up to 80. I got a chill overnight, wore two sweaters to walk the dog and turned on the heat when I got back home. I'm such a weather weanie.


----------



## geoffthomas

It is foggy here in Derwood too.
And it is 45 with 59 expected.


----------



## loonlover

Good morning.  It is still raining here.  The current temp is 38 and the expected high is 39.  With a possibility of snow showers.  Huh? 

Hope everyone has a great Sunday.


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Gertie Kindle 'a/k/a Margaret Lake' said:


> Are you following me?


Ha ! I am in New Jersey working with FEMA.....living in Middletown, working in Lincroft, but traveling throughout the State......I not following you, but I am starting to feel like family !


----------



## Gertie Kindle

NapCat said:


> Ha ! I am in New Jersey working with FEMA.....living in Middletown, working in Lincroft, but traveling throughout the State......I not following you, but I am starting to feel like family !


My cousin has an Italian restaurant in Neptune, Mom's Kitchen. Another cousin sold his restaurant in Bradley Beach. We're all over that area. Have fun, cuz!


----------



## Annalog

Good morning from chilly southern Arizona. 8.8 F was the low at my house. 15 F when I fed the chickens. The ice dumped yesterday from the  outside water bowls did not melt. Accuweather says 20 F (ha!) with a high of 42 F. Mostly sunny skies.

Have a wonderful Sunday.


----------



## Jane917

A chilly 8 degrees here.


----------



## Valmore Daniels

Morning


----------



## crebel

Good afternoon instead of good morning!  I slept until 9 a.m. today which is really late for me.

I have no clue what the temperature is or is supposed to reach today, but the sun is shining.

Everyone have a safe and happy day!


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Good Morning

...and so starts another week in Foggy Lincroft, NJ. 50 with rain in the forecast.

Have a great Monday.


----------



## Leslie

Good morning from foggy southern Maine. Have a great Monday everyone!

L


----------



## Jeff

Good morning, everyone. It's 30 in the heart of Texas.


----------



## Annalog

Good morning from chilly southern Arizona. It is currently 10 F at my house at dawn with clear skies. It was 12 F an hour ago when I fed the chickens. It is predicted to get up to 40 F but then they predicted the low as 14 F. 

Headed to the dentist this morning.

Have a wonderful Monday.


----------



## loonlover

Good morning.  Currently 25 going to a high of 36.  Also a possibility of ice pellets.

Slept until 8 this morning.  The dogs were not appreciative.

Hope everyone has a great Monday.


----------



## Andra

Good morning everyone.
It's cold in Austin - currently 34ish with a high in the 40s expected today.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Good morning, everyone. Low of 61, high of 79, and mostly cloudy. 

I'm having a much needed cup of tea with which I will swallow four Ibuprofen and get into bed with a heat pack on my back. Bye for now.


----------



## Jeff

Hope you feel better soon, Gertie-Margaret-Whoever.


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Good Morning

It is a rainy 39 in Atlantic City, NJ this morning

Have a great day everyone


----------



## Leslie

Good morning,

Yesterday it got up to 60 here in southern Maine! Today...not so warm. 30 degrees now, high of 39 and cloudy.

Have a great day everyone!

L


----------



## Gertie Kindle

NapCat said:


> Good Morning
> 
> It is a rainy 39 in Atlantic City, NJ this morning
> 
> Have a great day everyone


No family in AC. 

Sensor says 65, TWC says 70 TWB says 73. I like TWB's temp better. I think my sensor needs new batteries.


----------



## Annalog

Good morning from chilly southern Arizona. Accuweather says mostly clear and 16 F for Pomerene and 20 F for Tucson. My outdoor thermometer attached to the house says 9 F and the remote thermometer under the shelf where Mr. Milquetoast roosts says 6 F (and that is after I added a cloth roof in front of the tarp cover and have a red spotlight on under that). I don't want to think how cold he would be without the additions of the tarp, the frost protection cloth, and the light. Since it is not yet dawn, the temperature may drop some more. I don't know the temperature in the coop since I moved the thermometer to Mr. Milquetoast's pen. The high is predicted to be 41 F here and 45 F in Tucson.

One more night of hard freeze predicted and then we should be back to just normal freezing. 

Have a wonderful Tuesday.


----------



## Jeff

Brr. 32 with a high of 48, deep in the heart of Texas. Good morning, all.


----------



## Andra

Definitely brrr in Central Texas.  It's close to freezing now and we have the damp stuff as well so it feels colder.  Dang it! This is stay at home in front of the fire with my Kindle weather - NOT go to work weather.


----------



## Valmore Daniels

Good Morning


----------



## loonlover

Good morning.  26 going to 36 with ice pellets.  (I haven't seen any of those yet.)

Our youngest son is supposed to be driving up from Texas today.  I told to him to watch the weather closely.  Weather Underground says they are having freezing rain in his area so I'm not sure he'll be coming.  Mothers like to err on the side of caution.

Hope everyone has a great day.


----------



## geoffthomas

It is gloomy in Derwood.
It is 37 with 41 maybe gonna happen and it is dripping wetness.


----------



## Jane917

13 degrees here in central Washington.


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Good Morning from Neptune, NJ

It is 36 with heavy rain....and going to 37 with heavy rain ! HA !

All worth it though for dinner at "MOM'S KITCHEN"....best Italian fare in New Jersey !!










Have a great (and dry) day


----------



## Gertie Kindle

NapCat said:


> Good Morning from Neptune, NJ
> 
> It is 36 with heavy rain....and going to 37 with heavy rain ! HA !
> 
> All worth it though for dinner at "MOM'S KITCHEN"....best Italian fare in New Jersey !!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Have a great (and dry) day


I'm crying! I have to print this out and show it to my mother. Thank you. Glad you enjoyed it. I haven't eaten at the kitchen in too many years. Decades, even.


----------



## loonlover

Good morning.  32 going to 45 with clearing skies.  Then a slight possibility of snow after midnight.

Our son didn't drive up yesterday.  We felt the weather/road conditions were too uncertain.  As it turned out, it was better for him to be at home as his dog had to be put down yesterday.  It is the first pet that was his alone that he has lost.  Odin had a good life.

Hope everyone has a great day.


----------



## Leslie

Good morning,

Snowing this morning and 30 degrees. They are predicting 5 inches before it is all done.

L


----------



## Jeff

Good morning, all. 

Haha. The Nap Cap patronizing Gertie's family's restaurant in a town where neither of them live. That's what I love about KB.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Jeff said:


> Good morning, all.
> 
> Haha. The Nap Cap patronizing Gertie's family's restaurant in a town where neither of them live. That's what I love about KB.


Six degrees of separation.


----------



## Annalog

Good morning from chilly southern Arizona. We had a low of 6 F in the rooster pens, 7.5 F at the house, currently 30 F, and headed to a sunny 52 F. Tonight's low is predicted  to be a much warmer 32 F. I am still leaving the lights on for the chickens until my thermometers show it is warmer.

Have a wonderful Wednesday!


----------



## Vegas_Asian

43 degrees and an early start to take the pup to the groomers for a bath and some social time with a bunch of people that she loves to hang out with. I cannot help but smile when I see her reaction when we pull up to the groomers  

Sent from my Desire HD using Tapatalk 2


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Good Morning

It is 39 with showers in Newark, NJ

Have a Great Day


----------



## Leslie

Good morning,

It's a pretty morning after a day of snow. Lots of blue sky and everything else is white. Chilly temps this morning--high of 30 predicted.

Have a great Thursday everyone!

L


----------



## loonlover

Good morning.  Cold at 29 with an expected high of 52.  Also a possibility of snow showers.  

II has an eye appointment (annual exam) this morning, then hopefully lunch out with him then taking a nap before going to work.

Hope everyone has a great day.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

It was a bit foggy this morning, but otherwise really nice. 70 going up to 82. Another overnight prediction in the 40s but it hasn't happened yet.


----------



## Valmore Daniels

Good Morning


----------



## Jeff

Good morning, everyone. The numbers for the heart of Texas today are 30 and 59 with the current being 37. Have a good un.


----------



## Andra

Ditto Jeff - still cold in Texas.  I am glad that I can remote start the car


----------



## Annalog

Good morning from southern Arizona. It is currently a sunny 20 F after a low of 19 F at my house. The cold front has moved on. Glad to be out of the single digits!  AccuWeather says it is currently 35 F with a predicted high of 61 F.

Have a wonderful Thursday.


----------



## crebel

Good morning from Iowa.  Cold but sunny here (18 degrees).  We may hit the 50s before turning colder again with possible small snowfalls over the weekend.

Everyone have a safe and happy day.


----------



## MayoSoda

Good morning! Finally the sun is sort of shinning.


----------



## geoffthomas

Good day from Derwood.
Even though I am a day late, I feel the compulsion to drive up to Neptune for dinner at Mom's.


----------



## NapCat (retired)

geoffthomas said:


> Good day from Derwood.
> Even though I am a day late, I feel the compulsion to drive up to Neptune for dinner at Mom's.


It would be worth the drive!!


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Good Morning

32 and cloudy in Lincroft. NJ

Have a Happy Friday, all


----------



## Gertie Kindle

NapCat said:


> It would be worth the drive!!


Oh, my gosh, oh, my gosh. Thank you for that, NapCat. I spent a lot of my teenage years in the Kitchen inhaling their pizza.

TWB says 48, TWC says 52 and my sensor says 53. I'm going with my sensor on this one.


----------



## Leslie

Good morning from Baltimore where it is cloudy and 38 degrees. Here for a quick trip and conference. I'll be reporting back from Maine tomorrow. Have a great Friday everyone!

L


----------



## loonlover

Good morning.  28 going to 54 with clear skies.  

Lunch with fellow retirees followed by Monster Jam at the arena tonight and tomorrow night.  I'll be busy!

Have a great day!


----------



## crebel

Good morning.  We are expecting sunny and unseasonably warm temperatures today.  It could reach 60!  Folks will be pulling out their summer shorts and t-shirts.

Everyone have a safe and happy day.


----------



## Valmore Daniels

Good Morning


----------



## Jeff

Good morning, everyone. It's 30 going to be 60 in the heart of Texas.


----------



## Annalog

Good morning from southern Arizona. We had a low of 19 F and it is currently a sunny 40 F headed to somewhere around 70 F.

Have a wonderful Friday.


----------



## geoffthomas

It is getting pretty cold here in Derwood.
The Inauguration on Monday is going to be pretty cold.....


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Good Morning

It is 32 in Monmouth Beach, NJ headed to the 40s

Sounds like Geoff is going to the Inauguration.....I am still waiting for my invitation.

Have a great weekend, All


----------



## Filipa Fonseca Silva Author

My 11 month baby had an active night...and the weather is hurricane like here in Lisbon, Portugal...

Good morning from a sleep deprived KB enthusiast


----------



## Susan Alison

Good Morning! By the time I've written and posted this, it will actually be afternoon, though.

Here in Bristol, South West UK, it is very snowy and frozen - so much so that I shall not be taking Jeff-Dog out for his customary walk today - in order to guard my bones - and his.


----------



## Jeff

Good morning. The high today is predicted at 68 so I'm ignoring the cold.

Jeff-Human.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

It's already nudging 70 and should go up another 7-8 degrees. No sun to go with it, though. Drizzly and cloudy. The kind of day that can give me the lazies.


----------



## Leslie

Good morning and back home in Maine--

28 degrees and they are predicting flurries today. Have a great Saturday everyone!

L


----------



## loonlover

Good morning.  A high of 59 in store for today.

I'll still wear long underwear to the arena tonight.  It gets really cold when the exhaust fans are on and the big roll door is open.  An easy night last night.  Tonight may be a bit busier as the crowd will be larger. 

Hope everyone has a great Saturday.


----------



## Jane917

Good morning! It is 29 degrees here. The sun is just starting to peek over the mountains. Have a good weekend!


----------



## geoffthomas

Well it might hit 50 here today.
And I won't be anywhere near the inauguration on Monday.
Some of the people that I work with will be very busy, though.


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Good Morning

Chill Factor in Central Park, New York City is supposed to be 27, "wintery mix" is predicted.
(...not sure I believe the forecast though...)

I plan to spend most of the day in the Natural History Museum










Hope everyone is having a good (and extended) weekend.


----------



## Susan Alison

Sooooo cold here in Bristol, South West UK - am sitting at my desk wearing fingerless gloves, blanket over knees and hot water bottle on my feet. Jeff-Dog is looking hopeful about an expedition today and I'm not sure I can deprive him or it two days in a row....

High-paw from Jeff-Dog to Jeff-Human.


----------



## Jeff

Good morning, everyone. It's dark and the temperature's 41, in the heart of Texas. It should get up into the low 70s today. Maybe I'll venture out on a bike ride.

Hello to you and your dog, Susan.


----------



## crebel

Good morning!  Yesterday was sunny and we reached 61 degrees.  This morning it is 12, only supposed to climb to 20 and we are expecting snow showers.  My DIL and son were smart to plan my GS's birthday party for yesterday even though today is the date he turns 3 years old.

I can't believe he is 3 already.  I was so excited to get to KB that day and let you all know he had arrived!  

Everyone have a safe and happy day.


----------



## Leslie

Good morning,

Mild (40) and sunny today but cold weather returns tomorrow.

Have a great Sunday everyone!

L


----------



## geoffthomas

Good Morning all.
Chris - I can't believe that 3 years have gone by - wow.
It is 43 here with 47 expected - the chill is supposed to come in tonight.
Inauguration day is expected to be 31 with Tues 28 and Wed 27.


----------



## loonlover

Good morning.  36 going to 59 with clear skies today.

A few errands to run today - boy, does this working interfere with my laid back schedule.    But, I got a lot of reading done while at the arena last night so I can't complain.

Hope everyone has a great day.


----------



## Amy Corwin

Good morning on a brilliantly clear day in North Carolina!

I hope everyone is enjoying their weekend.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

crebel said:


> Good morning! Yesterday was sunny and we reached 61 degrees. This morning it is 12, only supposed to climb to 20 and we are expecting snow showers. My DIL and son were smart to plan my GS's birthday party for yesterday even though today is the date he turns 3 years old.
> 
> I can't believe he is 3 already. I was so excited to get to KB that day and let you all know he had arrived!
> 
> Everyone have a safe and happy day.


GS is three? Oh, my goodness!

It's 68 and going up another ten degrees. GS has his sailing lesson today. Should be a great day out on the water.


----------



## Valmore Daniels

Good Morning


----------



## Amy Corwin

Good Morning!
It's a chilly start to the day, but the sun is out and it looks like it is going to be gorgeous.

Hope everyone has a fantastic week!


----------



## loonlover

Good morning.  34 going to 58 with partly cloudy skies.  I'll take it in January.

Grooming day for the poodle.  

Hope everyone's week gets off to a great start.


----------



## Valmore Daniels

Morning


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Good Morning !!

27 in Lincroft, NJ this morning and according to the weather forecast almost anything may happen !!

I am going to stay in the hotel and watch a new chapter of history unfold.










Have a great day.


----------



## Jeff

Good morning, everyone. It's 41 in the heart of Texas, but it should warm up another 20 degrees soon.


----------



## Leslie

Good morning,

20 degrees and lots of sun today--potential big snowstorm tomorrow. 

Have a great Monday everyone!

L


----------



## crebel

Good morning!  We ended up with an inch of snow from our "flurries" yesterday.  This morning the actual temperature is -2 with a wind chill of -17.  Some places in the state are at -30!  A good day to stay inside.

Everyone have a safe and happy day.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Forgot to stop by this morning. I guess the temp is about as high as it's going to get at 76. We're looking at some lower overnight temps the next couple of days but we'll still get up to mid-70's. I've been wearing wintery clothes to walk the dog in the morning just so they don't hang neglected in my closet. Then I quickly have to change.


----------



## geoffthomas

Well here we will only get up to the mid 20s for the next couple of days.


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Good Morning

19 in Lincroft, NJ (feels like 6 !) headed to 24 (brrrr..why bother?)

Have a great day


----------



## Leslie

Good morning,

Chilly this morning--around 15. There was a chance of snow but the "troughs" didn't develop (or they developed out to sea) and it looks like we were spared. Cold arctic wind is coming down from Canada and the next few days will be frigid.

Today's big news: *Kindle Paperwhite for Dummies* has been published. I received my author copies yesterday. Hooray!

L


----------



## Susan Alison

Late to the thread - so - Good Afternoon! Very cold here, more snow overnight, more forecast. Jeff-Dog doesn't care, though, if my bones are at risk - he can't go more than a day without going out. So we've been around the block. It was easier to walk in the middle of the road than on the pavements. Got home in one piece. Better do some work now...


----------



## Andra

Good Morning All!
We had company over the weekend and it was awesome.  DH's best friend from childhood (they have birthdays a week apart) came to visit with his wife and two kiddos.  The party for the boys was at Gattiland so we had pizza and played video games.  Then the kids and I made and decorated cupcakes.  Now back to regular work.
It was 46 when I was driving in to the office this morning.  I have a long day today so I didn't bother to check the forecast...


----------



## loonlover

Good morning.  28 going to 48.  Shouldn't be a bad day weather wise.

Hope everyone has a great day.


----------



## Amy Corwin

It's another gorgeous day in North Carolina, where every day is a new day! 
The weather is perfect - sunny, 40 degrees and absolutely wonderful.

Have a terrific day!


----------



## Jeff

Good morning, all. The high today for McGregor, Texas, and probably for Andra's neck of the woods as well, should be 70.

Congratulations Leslie and Harvey. Already number 38. I told the publisher that I want a copy of the book for my Kindle. You may want to fix the author information to give Chute a full name.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Supposed to reach 73 today but going down in the low 50s overnight. Maybe I can justify wearing one of my new sweaters tomorrow.


----------



## Annalog

Good morning from southern Arizona. It is currently a sunny 43 F headed to 72 F.

Have a wonderful day.


----------



## crebel

Good morning, everyone.  It is still cold here with negative wind chills, but not as cold as yesterday.

Hope you all have a safe, happy, and warm day!


----------



## Leslie

Jeff said:


> Congratulations Leslie and Harvey. Already number 38. I told the publisher that I want a copy of the book for my Kindle. You may want to fix the author information to give Chute a full name.


Thanks, Jeff. I sent a message to the publisher asking about both these things. I'll report back.

L


----------



## geoffthomas

It is 18 here and they say it might hit 23 - but I don't think so.


----------



## Susan Alison

Good Morning - it is snowing again here in Bristol, South West UK - but today I must venture forth regardless - not just for Jeff-Dog's sake - nor just to re-post the mis-posted mail I've just received - but because I'd arranged to meet someone ages ago today and despite the snow he still wants the meeting to go ahead. Okay then... If I'm not heard from again, you'll have a rough idea what snow drift to look in...


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Good Morning

Good Heavens ! It is 9 degrees in Lincroft, NJ, chill factor of zero !
Fortunately, I am in the office today










Keep Warm and have a Great Day


----------



## geoffthomas

Good Morning from Derwood.
where it is also 9 with hope of 23 later.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

It's 56 going up to 73 and it looks nasty out. I'll be taking Angelo out for his walk shortly.


----------



## Leslie

Good morning,

The thermometer say -0.8 with a high of 10 today. Brrr!

Jeff--to answer your questions:

1. There will be an e-book version of *Kindle Paperwhite for Dummies*. Katie said to keep checking, it should be online in the next few days.
2. They are going to correct Harvey's name. Thanks for noticing!

Off to warm up the car...

Oh, and everyone: I hope you enjoy *National Pie Day*! http://www.piecouncil.org/Events/NationalPieDay/

L


----------



## Valmore Daniels

Good Morning


----------



## Jeff

Good morning, all. It's 46 and will be warming up to a pleasant 73 degrees today in the heart of Texas. Remind us when the Kindle version goes live please, Leslie.


----------



## loonlover

Good morning.  It is 33 going to 64 for us.  Looking forward to a pleasant day.

Stay safe and warm, everyone.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Leslie said:


> Oh, and everyone: I hope you enjoy *National Pie Day*! http://www.piecouncil.org/Events/NationalPieDay/
> 
> L


I'll tell GS, he'll be thrilled.


----------



## Annalog

Good morning from southern Arizona. It is another beautiful sunny day.



Leslie said:


> ...
> Oh, and everyone: I hope you enjoy *National Pie Day*! http://www.piecouncil.org/Events/NationalPieDay/


I will wait for the geek version on March 14th. 

Have a wonderful Wednesday.


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Good Morning
Another blistering day in Lincroft, NJ

10 degrees with a chill factor of -1....remarkably it was 95 in my office yesterday.

New Jersey's version of Dante's Circles...Ha!

Have a great day


----------



## geoffthomas

Here in Derwood it is 16 at this time.
With 28 possible sometime later, much later.
And, oh yeah, under an inch of snow - but no chance of it melting.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

53 going up to high 70s. Sunny and clear. I'm taking the day off from all outside activities. I'll be working at home all day.


----------



## Ann in Arlington

Good Morning!

Cold -- about 20 which is a tad warmer than yesterday.

An inch of snow on the ground. . .but really dry and fluffy.

And into work way early because the Hubs had to be there before the early Mass to clear the church steps and walks.  Thankfully, there's a Starbucks in the Pentagon and my office hasn't blocked this site.


----------



## Leslie

Good morning,

It is a frigid -4 right now here in southern Maine. A high of 16 is predicted.

Have a great day everyone!

L


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

I wondered why you were up and posting so early!









Snow here in Alexandria, too!

Everyone have a great day!

Betsy

Sent from my iPod touch using Tapatalk


----------



## loonlover

Good morning.  41 going to 45 with a chance of rain.  At least snow has been taken out of the forecast.

A little quieter at our house this morning as one of our dogs had to be put to sleep yesterday.  We'll have good memories of his almost 8 years with us.

Everybody stay safe and warm.


----------



## Valmore Daniels

Good Morning


----------



## crebel

Good morning to all.  Our temperatures are about the same as Leslie's.  For me, the extreme cold is far preferable to the extreme heat and humidity of last summer.  It is much easier to stay warm than it is to cool off.

LL & II, I'm so sorry about your furbaby    {{hugs}}


----------



## Jeff

Good morning from deep in the heart of Texas. It's about 60 here right now with an expected high of 79. To those of you that it applies: stay warm.


----------



## Andra

Good morning! Central Texas is doing its usual weird weather this month. It is nice and cool in the morning and 70-80 in the afternoons.
Our Commission meets this week so I have been getting up and to the office early.  I am going to sleep late on Saturday.


----------



## loonlover

crebel said:


> LL & II, I'm so sorry about your furbaby  {{hugs}}


Thanks. Part of being a pet owner and I would not have wanted to miss all the enjoyment and amusement he brought into our lives.


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Good Morning

Lincroft NJ has a chill factor of -2 and snow in the forecast....

What is a nice desert cat like me doing in a place like this ? giggle

Have a great and cozy Friday


----------



## Leslie

Another day of subzero temperatures. Brrr!

Believe it or not, they are predicting a high of 45 next Wednesday.

L


----------



## Gertie Kindle

55 and going up 20 degrees. Yesterday's 55 was colder than today's 55. I never understand that.


----------



## Jeff

Good morning, all. It's 57 with an expected high of 72, in the heart of Texas.


----------



## Valmore Daniels

Good Morning


----------



## crebel

Good Morning!  The expected ice storm overnight missed us completely - Yay!  It is dry and sunny here this morning and our temperature is all the way up to 18 and should continue climbing into the 30s.

Everyone have a safe and happy day.


----------



## loonlover

Good morning.  32 and overcast with an expected high of 54.

Have a great day.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Cold this morning and more snow predicted!  Intinst & Loonlover, sorry to hear about your pup!

Betsy


----------



## geoffthomas

It is 20 in Derwood with 23 possible.
But we are expecting an "event" around 2pm - just in time for Friday/weekend traffic.


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Good Morning

10 in Lincroft, NJ this morning...snow on the ground, but no more expected

Have a great weekend


----------



## Gertie Kindle

57 going up another 20 degrees, which is pretty typical 'round these parts. 

GD is selling Girl Scout cookies today and she wants me to be there. It'll be a nice day for it.


----------



## loonlover

Good morning.  32 with freezing fog and an expected high of 52.  Possibility of a little rain falling.

II left a note to wake him in time to go out for breakfast.  Hmm, I wonder just how early I can get away with waking him.  

Hope everyone has a great Saturday.


----------



## Leslie

Good morning from Maine, where it is 11 degrees and sunny this morning. I am off to look at wedding dresses with Jocelyn and her family this morning. I hope I survive!

L


----------



## geoffthomas

23 now in Derwood, with 35 possible later.


----------



## Annalog

Good morning from southern Arizona. It is 55 F and overcast with occasional rain. A high of 64 F is forecast.

Have a wonderful Saturday.


----------



## Jeff

Oops. I forgot to say good morning. It's 50 going to be 70, in McGregor, Texas. Hope everyone has a great Saturday.


----------



## Valmore Daniels

Good Morning


----------



## Jeff

Good morning, everyone. It's 59 now and going to be 73 later, in the heart of Texas. Have a good un.


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Good Morning

18 in Lincroft, NJ but sunny.

Hope everyone has a restful Sunday


----------



## loonlover

Good morning.  The expected high today is 70 with a 20% chance of rain.

Have a peaceful day.


----------



## geoffthomas

Good Morning.
It is 25.
With 35 possible.
Sunny.
Nice Sunday.
Here in Derwood.


----------



## Leslie

Good morning,

Sunny and still cold--16 with a high of 25. 

By Wednesday they are predicting temps in the 50s with rain! This I have got to see...

L


----------



## Gertie Kindle

It was a beautiful 55 when I walked the dog this morning and already 67 going to 78.


----------



## Valmore Daniels

Morning all


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Good Morning

It is 29 in Lincroft. NJ with showers on the way.
'da Cat is down with the flu...going back to bed.

Have a great week !


----------



## geoffthomas

Good Morning from the mid-atlantic.
It is 30 now but we expect it to go to 41 this afternoon.
Icy rain now that will turn into regular rain.
Be cautious.


----------



## Leslie

Good morning,

9 degrees this morning--I am waiting for the thaw that is scheduled to arrive this week.

L


----------



## Gertie Kindle

My sensor says 61, the weather bug says 71, the weather channel says 72. I think my sensor is in definite need of batteries.


----------



## loonlover

Good morning.  63 going to 75 with the possibility of rain.  It just doesn't feel right for January.

NapCat, hope you get to feeling better soon.

Everyone, have a great day.


----------



## Jeff

Good morning. It's 68 now and should be 77 later. Everyone have a good week.


----------



## crebel

Good morning.  It is already in the 40s here with zero visibility due to fog.  I was supposed to be at the dentist at 11, but it is a 2-hour drive that I am not going to make in this fog, so it is rescheduled for tomorrow.  Any day I can get out of going to the dentist is a good day...

Poor NapCat!  Being sick away from home always seems worse, doesn't it?  Take care of yourself and feel better soon.

Everyone have a safe and happy day.


----------



## Annalog

Good morning from southern Arizona. It is currently a cloudy 49 F and headed to a rainy 54 F.

Hope you feel better and are well soon, NapCat.

Have a wonderful Monday!


----------



## Vegas_Asian

5 shots of espresso.... I now am suffering 

Sent from my Desire HD using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Edward C. Patterson

Thinking of Linda (L. C.) Evens today. It's neem a year.

Edward C. Patterson


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Good Morning,

36 with fog and drizzle in Lincroft, NJ....
...which somehow looks more appealing than staying in a hotel room one more day.
...so I am off to work.

Have a good day all


----------



## Jeff

Good morning, all. It's 70 here and won't get much warmer. You should stay in, Nap Cat. This years flu strain is nasty.


----------



## Leslie

Good morning,

23 this morning and cloudy. We had a few inches of snow yesterday which I wasn't expecting. They are still predicting a high of 54 tomorrow with rain. We'll see...

L


----------



## Andra

Good Morning.  We are also near the 70 mark with rain in the forecast for later today.  I'll believe it when I see it, but I brought my umbrella inside just in case.
DH went out last week and bought himself a PaperWhite.  This is the first time he's actually expressed an interest in having a Kindle of his own.  He registered it my account since I already have so much stuff that he'd like to read.  He's finished two books since last Tuesday - and that is a lot for him.  It's nice to share my addiction with him


----------



## Valmore Daniels

Morning


----------



## Gertie Kindle

73 going up to 80. I see a lazy day ahead.


----------



## loonlover

Good morning.  It was 64 when I went to bed last night and it was 64 when I got up this morning.  The predicted high is 75, but temps will drop with a possibility of dangerous thunderstorms as the day goes by.

Hope everyone has a great day.


----------



## Annalog

Good morning from southern Arizona. It is currently 33 F and mostly sunny with a morning shower and a high of 48 F predicted. It snowed last night and the nearby Whetstone mountains are covered with snow all the way down to the upper valley. Beautiful!

Hope your Tuesday is wonderful.


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Good Morning

47 and cloudy in Little Egg Harbor, NJ...major storm headed our way tomorrow.

Have a great day


----------



## Jeff

Good morning, all. Looks like spring has backed off for a day. After a high temperature of nearly 80 yesterday it will only reach 55 today, in the heart of Texas.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

66 headed up to 84. Nice sunny day to walk Angelo.


----------



## Andra

Good Morning.
Jeff called it; we are heading into weird weather February. A cold front blew through last night.  It was 86 degrees when I drove home yesterday and 53 when I drove in this morning.  I hope you all are having a great week.


----------



## Amy Corwin

It's a warm morning here in NC and we're due for some lousy weather. But at the moment the sun is shining and really, that's good enough for me.


----------



## loonlover

Good morning.  48 going to 57 with partly cloudy skies.  Storms blew through last night - some with high velocity straight line winds and heavy rain.  Rain fall amounts not great as they were moving so fast.

Have a great Wednesday.


----------



## Janel Gradowski

Started out this soggy, dreary day with a problem with my sump pump.   Got that fixed, luckily, and now I'm watching the fog roll in. Mid-50's now, but supposed to be dropping into the teens with snow on the way. Some crazy, strange, freaky weather here in mid-Michigan. We had single digit high temps last week and thunderstorms with record high temps yesterday.


----------



## Leslie

Good morning,

41 degrees and rainy this morning. I like 41 better than 1!

L


----------



## crebel

Good morning.  It is 27 degrees, snowy and icy here.  We got maybe 3" of snow overnight, but had thunderstorms and rain all day yesterday, so there is quite a layer of ice underneath - travel NOT advised.  Those of you in the northeast, enjoy the warm day today, because this storm is headed your way!

Everyone have a safe, happy, and warm day!


----------



## geoffthomas

Good Day from Derwood.
It got to be 70 but is now dropping.
Rain front has come in - moving through tonight.


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Good Morning

57 with heavy rain in Avalon, NJ.

Have a great day.


----------



## Jeff

Good morning from deep in the heart of Texas where the weather is insane. I've changed the air conditioner back and forth between heat and cool so many times this week that I'm afraid the switch may wear-out.


----------



## Andra

Good Morning!
As usual, I agree with Jeff.  I have to check the thermostats to see if we have the units on heat or cool.  This is really weird - even for us.  It was a brisk 35 this morning and we are supposed to warm up somewhere in the 60s today.  Allergies are horrible now as well.  Thank you cedar fever!


----------



## Leslie

Good morning from southern Maine where it is 54 degrees, pouring rain and very windy.

L


----------



## loonlover

Good morning.  It is 29 with an expected high of 58 or 61 (weather services never agree) and clear skies.  Sounds lovely after yesterday's blustery, chilling winds.

Welcome to the Good Morning Thread, Janel.  Hope you stop by again.

Have a great day!


----------



## Tip10

Good Morning all.
Ditto the weird weather.
St Louis -- up to 74 Tuesday, down to 8 forecast for tonight!!


----------



## crebel

Good morning.  It is a brisk 8 degrees here this morning, but no wind so it doesn't feel too bad.  We ended up with "only" 5-6" of snow yesterday.

Everyone have a safe and happy day.


----------



## geoffthomas

Good Morning.
It is a mild day here after a very stormy, rainy, windy night.
And we expect snow tomorrow morning.


----------



## *DrDLN* (dr.s.dhillon)

Good morning from sunny N. California. It had been a mild week with temp in 60s..


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Haven't had a minute to post. 62 this morning and now it's down to 57. When I left the house to walk the dog this morning, I didn't know it was raining. Blast of icy water in the face. Fortunately, the jacket I was wearing was waterproof with a hood. Unfortunately, I was wearing thin canvas shoes. Sopping wet feet.


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Good Morning

Quite a change in NJ weather.  
Chill factor of 19 with snow showers.....not much change in the forecast
Have a great Friday


----------



## Jeff

Good morning, everyone. It's 40 deep in the heart of Texas and should warm up by about 20 degrees before the day's over. Have a good un.


----------



## Leslie

Good morning,

27 and lots of sun but breezy and it feels cold. All the rain melted most of the snow so I can see the lawn again.

Have a good Friday everyone.

L


----------



## loonlover

Good morning.  25 going to 41 with partly cloudy skies.

Guess I'll be wearing a coat when I head to the grocery store in a little bit.

Hope everyone has a great Friday.


----------



## Valmore Daniels

Good Morning


----------



## crebel

Good morning.  Our temperature is an abysmal -6, I don't know what the windchill factor is and don't want to know...

Everyone have a safe and happy day.


----------



## geoffthomas

Good Day all.
It is cold still here.
We had snow early and that created a traffic mess in Virginia apparently.


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Good Morning

19 with snow flurries in Lincroft, NJ

Have a great weekend


----------



## Jeff

Good morning, everyone. It's a beautiful day dawning in the heart of Texas. The temperature today should be a perfect 72. I noticed yesterday that some trees are beginning to bud and new grass is turning the pastures from brown to green. Spring is just around the corner.


----------



## loonlover

Good morning.  29 going to 59 with partly cloudy skies.

PBR at the arena tonight.  The only time I've worked it, I was at the main doors so don't really know if I'll be busy or not.  I don't think it will be a really late night.

Heading out to the donut shop shortly.  Haven't done that in a while.

Have a great Saturday!


----------



## Leslie

Spring may be coming to Texas, but we are back to winter here in Maine. 12 right now with a high of 25 predicted. At least it is sunny!

L


----------



## Jeff

Leslie said:


> Spring may be coming to Texas, but we are back to winter here in Maine. 12 right now with a high of 25 predicted. At least it is sunny!


Punxsutawney Phil says you shouldn't worry.

Happy Groundhog day, by the way.


----------



## geoffthomas

Goooooood Morning all.
It is a wonderful 22 degrees - why is it wonderful....because it WAS 15.
And the high is expected to hit 32.
And we will get perhaps an inch of powder snow this afternoon.
So Phil thinks an early spring, eh?
I'll believe it when it gets here (and stays here).
So go enjoy this wonderful day.


----------



## spotsmom

19 degrees here in Central Oregon going up into the mid to high 40's.  I see a Canada Goose out in our pasture, so maybe there's a hope for spring.  This month will see the return of the redwing blackbirds which means I have to buy LOTS of sunflower seeds!!

Have a great weekend.  Go 'Niners!!


----------



## PeggieB13

This is such a nice friendly thread, I thought I'd join it even though it is afternoon here in Ireland.  We did have a lovely frosty sunny morning, though.
And I believe in the prophecies of Phil, the groundhog.

Love hearing about the weather where you are!

Have a nice weekend everyone
Peggie


----------



## NapCat (retired)

PeggieB13 said:


> This is such a nice friendly thread, I thought I'd join it even though it is afternoon here in Ireland. We did have a lovely frosty sunny morning, though.
> And I believe in the prophecies of Phil, the groundhog.
> 
> Love hearing about the weather where you are!
> 
> Have a nice weekend everyone
> Peggie


Welcome Peggie...and the Top of the Morning to You !!
Looking forward to following the morning weather from Ireland


----------



## Jeff

Good morning, Neighbors. Looks like another beautiful day in the neighborhood.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Another mid-fifties morning. Haven't been out yet. The dog is still sleeping. 

Hope it warms up for GS's sailing this afternoon.


----------



## geoffthomas

Good Morning from Derwood.
It is a nice Sunday.
23 now with some snow - small stuff.


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Good Morning....25 and snow....good day for the Game


----------



## loonlover

Good morning.  Looks like another pleasant day here.

II does not have to work so I guess we'll just spend a lazy day together. 

Everybody have a safe, fun Super Bowl Sunday.


----------



## Leslie

Hi Peggie and welcome to the Good Morning thread. We love our international participants!

Cloudy this morning and 19 degrees. Yesterday I saw *Lincoln* and today I am off to see *Argo*. A two-fer movie weekend for me.

Jeff--you asked me to let you know when *Kindle Paperwhite for Dummies* was available in a Kindle edition. It popped up for sale yesterday.



L


----------



## Jane917

28 degrees and foggy, but I think it will warm up and clear later.


----------



## Jeff

Leslie said:


> Jeff--you asked me to let you know when *Kindle Paperwhite for Dummies* was available in a Kindle edition. It popped up for sale yesterday.


Thanks, Leslie. I hope you sell a million.


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Good Morning

Chill Factor of 8 in Lincroft, NJ.....brrrr

Have a good Monday


----------



## Leslie

Good morning,

Sunny and a very brisk 18 degrees here in southern Maine this morning. Have a great Monday everyone!

L


----------



## geoffthomas

Good Morning.
It is 21 with 35 possible and more moisture this evening.


----------



## loonlover

Good morning.  43 going to 63 with rain showers.

Have a great day.


----------



## Jeff

Good morning. It's 55 going up to 72, in the heart of Texas.


----------



## Valmore Daniels

Good Morning


----------



## Gertie Kindle

The weather bug said 46 but I didn't even need gloves to walk the dog. Going up in the 70's. We're under a severe fire weather alert. It's been a pretty dry winter.


----------



## crebel

Good morning!  26 degrees and mostly clear here.  We got another inch of snow on Saturday, some more is possible today. 

Everyone have a safe and happy day.


----------



## Annalog

Good morning from southern Arizona. It is currently 48 F under partly cloudy skies and headed to  65 F.

Hope your Monday is a wonderful one.


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Good Morning !

It will be near 80 and sunny in Death Valley today.....

...but alas, I am still in Lincroft, NJ where it is 28 and snowing....sigh

Have a Great Day


----------



## Jeff

Good morning, all. Commiserations to the Nap cat. It's 55 in McGregor, Texas and should be in the mid 70s later.


----------



## Leslie

Another cold morning--12 right now. At least it is sunny and no snow.

Have a great day everyone!

L


----------



## loonlover

Good morning.  41 going to 64 with dense fog at the moment.  Glad I don't have to drive anywhere very early.

Harlem Globetrotters at the arena tonight.  Should be an easy event to work.

Hope everyone has a great Tuesday.


----------



## Andra

Good morning everyone.
Our weather is much like Jeff's; we are heading into the last stretches of cold weather in Texas...  Well, there is the possible snow event on Valentine's Day and the nasty wet cold things that usually happen around Spring Break and Easter, but then we are definitely finished with winter


----------



## crebel

Morning!  It is sunny here and headed to the upper 30s.  A good day for getting a bunch of running around done.

Everyone have a safe and happy day.


----------



## Jane917

Good morning! It is 33 and not foggy. This is the first time in 2 months that it has been above freezing in the morning.


----------



## geoffthomas

good morning.
getting warmer.
but gloomy/cloudy.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

loonlover said:


> Good morning. 41 going to 64 with dense fog at the moment. Glad I don't have to drive anywhere very early.
> 
> Harlem Globetrotters at the arena tonight. Should be an easy event to work.
> 
> Hope everyone has a great Tuesday.


Haven't seen the Trotters in ages. We used to go whenever they were in town. I'll have to watch out for them so I can take GS.

It's already up to 69 from 51 this morning and should reach high 70's.


----------



## *DrDLN* (dr.s.dhillon)

It's good night right now but have sweet dreams and wake up to lovely morning...


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Good Morning

29 and foggy in Lincroft, NJ...

Have a great day


----------



## Gertie Kindle

63 going up to 80 on the Treasure Coast. We're definitely into a warming trend.


----------



## Amy Corwin

It's 34 degrees right now and mist hangs over the fields, but we're due to get up close to 60 degrees today.
Hope everyone is having a wonderful week!


----------



## Valmore Daniels

Good Morning


----------



## loonlover

Good morning.  42 going to 66 with clear skies.  However, there is a 20% chance of precipitation.  Also a dense fog advisory again.  Bright sunshine outside my windows, however.

Hope everyone is having a great week.


----------



## Leslie

19 right now and sunny but there are a few flurries coming down. Everyone is bracing for a potential big blizzard this weekend. We'll see which way it tracks.

L


----------



## Jeff

Good morning from deep in the heart of Texas. Right now it's 61 and clear but they're predicting rain and 70 degrees for later.


----------



## Andra

It was 59 and very damp on the drive in this morning.
Is it Friday yet?


----------



## geoffthomas

Good Morning from Maryland.
It is 40 here and sunny.


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Good Morning

I will be spending the day and evening in Kearny, NJ where it is 25 and cloudy, but with a major storm on the way.
Hope I make it back to Lincroft tonight...

Have a great day  !!


----------



## Leslie

Good morning,

Still cold (12) and sunny -- NapCat's storm is heading our way, too. Time to stock up on white bread and beer!

L


----------



## Amy Corwin

Good morning!
It's 34 degrees here but due to go up to 60, so I couldn't ask for better weather.

Hope everyone is having a wonderful and productive week!


----------



## Andra

Good Morning!
Weird weather here - it's around 60 degrees and it can't decide if we should be damp or not.
I am glad we are getting closer to Friday


----------



## Jeff

Good morning, all. It will be 75 in the heart of Texas today. I'm killing time today while the latest project wraps up. The next project on my list should make whateverhernameistoday happy.


----------



## Valmore Daniels

Morning


----------



## loonlover

Good morning.  It is currently 47 degrees going to 64 with a 50% chance of precipitation at some point.

I'll be working a banquet at the arena tonight.  Razorback Signing at the Rock fundraiser for the Razorback Foundation.  Guess I should stick my head into the bowl at some point to see the new football coach.  It might be the only opportunity I get to see him as you never know how long he will be the coach.   

Hope everybody has a great day.


----------



## crebel

Good morning.  It is cloudy, raining, and 38 degrees here which should be our high for the day.  

It sounds like a BIG snowstorm is headed toward all of you in the NE.  Stay safe and warm!

Everyone have a safe and happy day.


----------



## Annalog

Good morning from southern Arizona. It is currently a sunny 39 F and headed to the mid 60s.

Hope your Thursday is wonderful!


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Already 74 and heading up to 80. Not quite sunny out, but still, it feels good.


----------



## *DrDLN* (dr.s.dhillon)

Good morning you all. It's cloudy in sunny N. California..


----------



## geoffthomas

Good Day all.


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Good Morning

It is 41 and cloudy in Atlantic Highlands, NJ this morning...
If the weather-guessers are right, we will get lots of rain and little snow...










If the weather-guessers are wrong...










Have a great Friday all....those of you north of me....stay home with your Kindle !!


----------



## Jeff

Good morning, all. It's 45 and won't be quite as warm as yesterday in the heart of Texas. 

Stay safe, everyone in the path of the storm.

Atlantic Highlands is part of my old stomping grounds, NapCat. My uncle's family owned a big part of it when I was a kid. Lot's of American History was made around that Sandy Hook area. If the Molly Pritcher Inn is still in Red Bank, check it out.


----------



## Leslie

Good morning,

Snowing in southern Maine. The snow started earlier than predicted and they anticipate 6" by lunch and 2+ feet before it's all over.

I am staying put at home with my computer and Kindle!

L


----------



## loonlover

Good morning.  45 going to 57 for us today.

There is nothing quite like close to 1300 rabid Razorback fans streaming into the arena.  They were still excited when they left so I guess they enjoyed their first site of the new coach and his words.

Those of you in the path of the storm, stay safe and warm.  

Hope everybody's Friday is a good one.


----------



## Amy Corwin

Good morning!
It's already almost 50 and sunny, so it looks like a bright day here in NC!


----------



## Annalog

Good morning from southern Arizona. It is currently a partly cloudy 39F and is headed to the mid 60s. Cooler temps and some rain is predicted for tomorrow.

For those in the paths of storms, stay safe and warm.

Hope your Friday is wonderful.


----------



## geoffthomas

Good Day all.
It is an ok day here considering that the "Blizzard" is north of us.


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Good Morning
[size=10pt]
Middletown, NJ missed the worst of the storm....
It is now 28, breezy with snow-showers...looks like about 6 inches of snow on the ground.

The office is closed today, so I am working from my hotel room (...in between naps....)










It is all is very beautiful to look at....and quite a treat for a cat from the desert.
Hope all of you North of here are doing OK[/size]


----------



## drenee

Good morning.  No appreciable snow for us overnight.  Currently 37.  
Thinking of our friends in the blizzard's path.  
deb


----------



## crebel

Good Morning.  Just rain and thunderstorms here.  Everyone stay safe and warm.

NapCat - does it remind you of the winter you spent in Iowa?  Do you have appropriate cold weather clothes this time?


----------



## Gertie Kindle

65 going up to mid-70's. Should be the same all weekend, but we're expecting high winds, too.


----------



## NapCat (retired)

crebel said:


> NapCat - does it remind you of the winter you spent in Iowa?


NOTHNG is like a winter in Iowa !!! HA!!


----------



## loonlover

Good morning.  35 going to 54 with slight possibility of rain.

Thinking of those in the blizzard in the NE.  Our son called last night and he was staying put at home.  Said he had already shoveled a couple of times.  

Everyone, stay safe and warm today.


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Jeff said:


> Atlantic Highlands is part of my old stomping grounds, NapCat. My uncle's family owned a big part of it when I was a kid. Lot's of American History was made around that Sandy Hook area. If the Molly Pritcher Inn is still in Red Bank, check it out.


Jeff;

Atlantic Highlands is now a pretty classy area and steeped in fascinating history.










...and yes, The Molly Pitcher Inn is still here.....wonderful Sunday Brunch !!


----------



## Jeff

Good morning, everyone and thanks for the pics, NapCat.

It's 50 going to be 68 today, in the heart of Texas.

I'm going out to pick up my first pair of eyeglasses. I've been wearing dime-store reading glasses for years but lately I've been unable to read street signs so... 

Have a good un, ya'll.


----------



## geoffthomas

Good Morning all.
We have chilly winds today, but no snow.


----------



## Leslie

Good morning from blizzard central where we are safe, sound, and still have electricity and Internet. Hooray!

They are saying that Portland got 30" but it is hard to tell with all the blowing and drifting. Not sure when I'll be able to get out through my front door again...LOL. Maybe April!


----------



## Valmore Daniels

Good Morning


----------



## Annalog

Good morning from southern Arizona.

It is currently 35 F and snowing at my house! A high of 49 F is predicted with some rain so I don't expect to have any snow accumulate.   There is a winter weather advisory until 5 pm today for our area. Glad I have today off. 

Stay safe and warm. Hope your Saturday is wonderful.


----------



## Stefan COVER Designs

Its February and snowy here. No sun and not cold. Coffee and breakfast done. Now time for a refill and while home alone and my girlfriend and dog out to meet friends, it's perfect time for me to create something. Have a book cover to make the finishing touches on and one editorial illustration for a magazine. And enjoying the first post on this community.

Have to say I am impressed a thread started in 2008? live on this long. Quite like it being such a gentle and friendly one


----------



## Vegas_Asian

Happy New Years! Chinese new years that is. Welcome to the year of the snake

Sent from my Desire HD using Tapatalk 2


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Good Morning

16 and sunny in Red Bank, NJ  Beautiful with snowy/icy landscape glistening in the sun.
Hopefully will get some interesting photos today.

Hope everyone had a peaceful Sunday


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Stefan COVER Designs said:


> Its February and snowy here. No sun and not cold. Coffee and breakfast done. Now time for a refill and while home alone and my girlfriend and dog out to meet friends, it's perfect time for me to create something. Have a book cover to make the finishing touches on and one editorial illustration for a magazine. And enjoying the first post on this community.
> 
> Have to say I am impressed a thread started in 2008? live on this long. Quite like it being such a gentle and friendly one


Welcome, Stefan.



Vegas_Asian said:


> Happy New Years! Chinese new years that is. Welcome to the year of the snake
> 
> Sent from my Desire HD using Tapatalk 2


Happy Chinese New Year to you, too. GD just did a project on that.

I'm late getting up because I was awake from 3:30 to 6:30. Had to go back to bed and snore a bit longer.

It's already 70 degrees, maybe going up another five and I'd better get a start on the day.


----------



## MamaProfCrash

Morning all. I am listening to the babble of a seven month old and feeling blessed. Have a great day!


----------



## loonlover

Good morning.  57 going to 66 with a strong thunderstorm at the moment.  This round is supposed to be past us in the next few minutes.

Hope everyone has a peaceful Sunday.


----------



## Leslie

Good morning,

Welcome Stefan. Glad to have you here!

Very white and sunny this morning. Portland broke its previous snow record by 4" with 31.9". Here is Westbrook, we had 30". Up the road in Gorham, they had 35.5". Funny that the amounts vary so much within just a few miles.

L


----------



## MamaProfCrash

How do the dogs feel about the snow?


----------



## Stefan COVER Designs

Gertie Kindle 'a/k/a Margaret Lake' said:


> Welcome, Stefan.
> 
> Happy Chinese New Year to you, too. GD just did a project on that.
> 
> I'm late getting up because I was awake from 3:30 to 6:30. Had to go back to bed and snore a bit longer.
> 
> It's already 70 degrees, maybe going up another five and I'd better get a start on the day.


Thanks for the welcome,
Chinese friends in Malaysia remined me about it, happy new year to all chinese!!


----------



## Stefan COVER Designs

Leslie said:


> Good morning,
> 
> Welcome Stefan. Glad to have you here!
> 
> Very white and sunny this morning. Portland broke its previous snow record by 4" with 31.9". Here is Westbrook, we had 30". Up the road in Gorham, they had 35.5". Funny that the amounts vary so much within just a few miles.
> 
> L


Thank you!


----------



## Stefan COVER Designs

MamaProfCrash said:


> How do the dogs feel about the snow?


Because I did mention our dog, she is doing great thanks. She loves the snow. Its not so cold the paws freeze, so she is okey. She´s our family member and get all pampered. And she is a active dog.


----------



## geoffthomas

Good Morning from Maryland.
Welcome Stefan.
It is 29 today with 43 expected.
partly cloudy....but then that also means partly sunny.
A nice day for indoor projects.


----------



## Jeff

新年快乐 or 恭喜发财 to you, VA, and good morning everyone. It should be 72 today after a windy and thunderous night in the heart of Texas.


----------



## Leslie

MamaProfCrash said:


> How do the dogs feel about the snow?


They actually enjoy it. Because it was such a windy storm, the snow is all drifty. There are places where we can see the grass, other places where the drifts are several feet deep. Monday bounces around, leaping over the drifts. Dempsey just plows through. They are fun to watch.

L


----------



## Annalog

Welcome, Stefan.

Good morning from southern Arizona. It was 20 F and sunny when I fed the chickens this morning, It is currently 35 F and headed to a high of 51 F.

Have a wonderful Sunday!


----------



## Jane917

29 degrees, sunny, heading up to mid 40s. Quite Spring like, compared to what we have had. Most of the snow is melted.


----------



## Valmore Daniels

Morning


----------



## crebel

Good morning to all (for a few more minutes here) and welcome Stefan!

It was a rainy, storm night here and it is doubtful we will see sun today.  I slept in until 9 a.m. and just finished my first pot of tea so am feeling less groggy now.

Everyone have a safe and happy day.


----------



## Stefan COVER Designs

Annalog said:


> Welcome, Stefan.
> 
> Good morning from southern Arizona. It was 20 F and sunny when I fed the chickens this morning, It is currently 35 F and headed to a high of 51 F.
> 
> Have a wonderful Sunday!


Hello and greetings back to you from Snowy Sweden, Europe!
Always nice with greetings from Arizona, a state I visited on trips to America three times, and I like Arizona.



crebel said:


> Good morning to all (for a few more minutes here) and welcome Stefan!


Thank you!


----------



## spotsmom

Welcome, Stefan!!!

Lovely clear and cold day here in Central Oregon.  Blue sky, not too much snow around our place and a perfect "bluebird" day for skiing (which I won't be doing because I caught DH's stinkin' cold).

Enjoy the day, and be safe with those snow shovels.


----------



## Annalog

Stefan COVER Designs said:


> Hello and greetings back to you from Snowy Sweden, Europe!
> Always nice with greetings from Arizona, a state I visited on trips to America three times, and I like Arizona.
> 
> Thank you!


I have wonderful memories of several trips to Sweden on business trips to Linköping, Sweden. My first trip was in December when I had the opportunity to shovel snow (which is not an activity I have done very often).


----------



## Stefan COVER Designs

Annalog said:


> I have wonderful memories of several trips to Sweden on business trips to Linköping, Sweden. My first trip was in December when I had the opportunity to shovel snow (which is not an activity I have done very often).


We have plenty of snow, and more said to come after lunch time you could help sweden shovel away 

My mother used to have her own company in LInköping so I took a train down there from stockholm at times. Remember in 1994 when I took the train down, stayed two days. Decided to go back packing, and took a train down to europe. Paris, Rome, Athens, Munich, Salzburg - crossing country after country. And at that particular trip when I stayed in Paris, France got to stay a few days at an american expatriots home. A very film-ish three level studio. With windows stretching two levels. And he had his ongoing sunday soiré. It was a very Parisian and artistic stay. Like a feel good movie, almost silly thinking about it, but of course as lovely it ever could be. Met all kinds of people. And very bohemian and not a grand rich guys, but true artist, writer place.

Same feel I got on my trips to Arizona. I have never been as south as Tuscon, but more Phoenix, Sedona, Jerome (what a fab place Jerome is - had a guy in a Saloon to pose twice as the film wasnt loaded lol and he understood me being silly tourist/traveler), Prescott and many other places. Not many Swedes go to Arizona on trips to the USA, they should. Not only places like Jerome and Sedona, Monument Valley, Grand Canyon - but also the gorgeous road from Petrified Forest - I could go on. Just love it! Sometimes the sky in the autumn/fall (september-october) over here is just as crisp as it is in Sedona in Dec-january. And myself and my girlfriend just feel "Oh, its like arizona right now".

And I bought the best ice-cream scoop at Ross in Phoenix!!


----------



## Jeff

Good morning from deep in the heart of Texas where it's 52, cloudy and drizzly. Looks like another day for me and my Kindle.


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Texans are up early today !

34 and raining in Lincroft, NJ

Happy Monday All !


----------



## Andra

For the record - this Texan got up at 5:30...
It's in the mid-50s in Austin right now and the forecast keeps mentioning rain, but we'll see.  We didn't get much over the weekend but Saturday was damp and icky most of the day.
Stay warm and safe everyone.


----------



## geoffthomas

Good Morning from Maryland.
It is 40 with 57 possible - drizzling right now.
But I am off to the cardiac rehab gym....actually a lot of fun now.
Then a day of job hunting, now that my company got around to laying me off.


----------



## Leslie

Good morning,

Good luck with the job hunting, Geoff.

16 right now with a high of 40 predicted, along with rain. That should be interesting, on top of all this snow.

L


----------



## Gertie Kindle

69 going up to 80. Nice walk with Angelo up until another idiot yelled at me about cleaning up after him. I had the darned bag in my hand. It's the second time it's happened and I'm the only one that picks up. Aggravating.


----------



## Annalog

Geoff, wishing you success with your job hunting.

Good morning from southern Arizona. It is currently dark (pre-sunrise) and 27 F (-3 C). Today's prediction is for a high in Benson of 51 F (11 C) and cloudy with some rain possible. It is a few degrees warmer in Tucson and Phoenix since they are at lower elevations than where I live.

Stefan, I am glad you enjoyed your trips to central and northern Arizona. Sedona, Jerome, Petrified Forest, and the Grand Canyon are some of our favorite parts of the state to visit when we are on vacation. I was able to make 9 trips to Sweden between December 1996 and October 2004 that added up to three months time. Most of my trips were during the colder part of the year (October - March) but I did get to see spring on one trip in early May.  Most of my memories are of friendly and helpful people I met. However, I also got to see the Vasa on that first trip. It brought back memories of seeing the reports on TV as a child when it was found and raised. 

Have a wonderful Monday, everyone. Stay safe and warm.


----------



## loonlover

Good morning.  41 going to 59 with partly cloudy skies.

Good luck with the job hunting, Geoff.

Hope everyone's work week is off to a good start.


----------



## crebel

Good morning.  Our weather is sunny but cooler (27 right now on its way to 40) than yesterday with winds to 60 mph.

Geoff, I will keep you in my thoughts as you are on the search for new employment.

Everyone have a safe and happy day.


----------



## Stefan COVER Designs

Annalog said:


> Geoff, wishing you success with your job hunting.
> 
> Good morning from southern Arizona. It is currently dark (pre-sunrise) and 27 F (-3 C). Today's prediction is for a high in Benson of 51 F (11 C) and cloudy with some rain possible. It is a few degrees warmer in Tucson and Phoenix since they are at lower elevations than where I live.
> 
> Stefan, I am glad you enjoyed your trips to central and northern Arizona. Sedona, Jerome, Petrified Forest, and the Grand Canyon are some of our favorite parts of the state to visit when we are on vacation. I was able to make 9 trips to Sweden between December 1996 and October 2004 that added up to three months time. Most of my trips were during the colder part of the year (October - March) but I did get to see spring on one trip in early May.  Most of my memories are of friendly and helpful people I met. However, I also got to see the Vasa on that first trip. It brought back memories of seeing the reports on TV as a child when it was found and raised.
> 
> Have a wonderful Monday, everyone. Stay safe and warm.


Yes the Vasa ship is great. A bit difficult to take in that it sank in the 1600´s and found and brought up basically intact in late 1960´s? Here a link for those who dont know about the vasa royal ship http://www.vasamuseet.se/en/visit/Guided-tours/

Glad you got to experience some spring in early may when you were here.
Here an episode of season two, of one of the most popular tv shows the last two years, 2011 and 2012. About americans coming to sweden in search for their roots. A very nice reality show with NO backstabbing. Just plain nice and very popular over here. Here the episode from last year, when they come to Stockholm, my hometown. Enjoy! http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=j2NtLytZkd4

Have a wonderful monday you to and everyone else!


----------



## Leslie

We visited Stockholm in October, 2000 for a long weekend. It was a great trip. We got to see the Vasa which was amazing. I understand the museum is closed now (or has limited openings) since they realized all the heat from peoples' bodies was causing mold and deterioration on the ship.

We also saw the City Hall and the beautiful tiled room where they hold part of the Nobel Prize ceremonies.

My husband and I were back in Sweden in 2005 when we bought a car (!)--a Saab. We picked it up at the big Saab dealer in ___ town (blanking on the name). We then spent two weeks touring, mostly in Norway, but ended the trip in Goteburg where we dropped off the car to be shipped back to us in the US.

I love Scandinavia--it reminds me of New England with the ocean, forests, and mountains. I just wish is wasn't quite so expensive! LOL.

L


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Good Morning

39 degrees in Asbury Park, NJ with a sunny, windy day in the forecast.

Have a great day !!


----------



## Gertie Kindle

NapCat said:


> Good Morning
> 
> 39 degrees in Asbury Park, NJ with a sunny, windy day in the forecast.
> 
> Have a great day !!


Back in my territory!

It's 64 going up about 20 degrees, which is pretty normal for here. About time to take Angelo for his walk, or rather for Angelo to take me for a trot.


----------



## crebel

Good morning to all.  It is currently 26 here on its way to mid-40s with mostly sunny skies.

I am up and moving already as I will be heading to the hospital shortly to be with my mother who will be having hip replacement today.  She will be going home after 2-3 days and I will be with her most of the time during her initial recuperation, so I won't have as much time to "play" on KB.

Everyone have a safe and happy day.


----------



## Amy Corwin

Good morning!
It's 54 degrees already and looks like it will be a warm, sunny day here in NC.

Hope everyone has a great week!


----------



## geoffthomas

Good Morning.
It is a sunny beginning in Derwood.
43 now with 49 as a high and partly cloudy.


----------



## Andra

Happy Tuesday from Austin where the weather is miserable - low 50s and drizzle.  We are supposed to drop down near freezing a few more nights, so here's our Valentine's icky weather...
Geoff, I hope you find exactly what you are looking for in a job.
Chris, I hope your mom's surgery and recovery go well.

Do you know that it's still fun to splash in puddles even when you are supposed to be "grown-up"?  It was misting when I went for my walk yesterday and since I got wet anyway, I splashed in every puddle that I passed.  I was grinning like a lunatic when I got back to my desk.


----------



## loonlover

Good morning.  A high of 54 is expected with a 90% chance of rain.

WWE Smackdown at the arena tonight.  Oh, joy.  Definitely one of those events I like working the position I work.  I'll be somewhat busy - they do serve beer and there are some hot-headed fans among the attendees.  I usually have at least one call for police to break up a fight.

Chris, wishing your mother luck with her surgery.  Take care of yourself also.

Hope everyone has a great day.


----------



## Annalog

Good morning from southern Arizona. Due to 2+ inches of snow on the highway between Tucson and Benson, I stayed at my mom's house instead of driving home last night during the snow storm. While I could have gotten home, I could not be sure about getting back to Tucson in time for work in the morning as the hilly parts of I-10 sometimes close due to ice. With no WiFi at my mom's house, I am again posting from my trusty K2.  It is 28 F in Benson headed to 51 F while Tucson is currently 33 F headed to 55 F.

Chris, all the best for your mom's surgery and recovery.

Hope your Tuesday is a wonderful one.


----------



## Valmore Daniels

Good Morning


----------



## crebel

Thanks for the good wishes Andra, LL, and Anna.  Mom is only 77 and quite healthy except for the bum hip ("bum" hip - is that redundant? *giggle*).  I am confident all will be well, but I know there are risks with any surgery.  I appreciate everyone's prayers and positive thoughts for her.


----------



## Jeff

Good morning, all. 

As Andra said, the weather here is crummy. 

I'm hiding out at home until after the funeral procession for author/former Navy Seal Chris Kyle. It's bound to be madness.

Thinking of you Chris C Rebel.


----------



## Leslie

Good  morning,

Friday and Saturday we had a blizzard.

Sunday was very cold and sunny.

Monday was hovering around freezing with rain/snow/slush coming out of the sky.

Today, Tuesday, it's 50 degrees, bright sun, and the snow from the blizzard is melting.

You know what they say about Maine: if you don't like the weather, wait a minute. It's a bit of an exaggeration but true if you change, "a minute" to 24 hours.

We'll see what tomorrow brings.

L


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Good Morning

34 in Secaucus, NJ with "Wintery Mix" (horrible expression) on the way.

Have a great day


----------



## MamaProfCrash

Morning all.

No idea how warm it is or where it is suppose to go. I do know that MSU stomped Michigan last night and I am happy.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

68 going up to 85. I'm going to enjoy it while I can. Winter will strike FL this weekend.


----------



## Leslie

36 right now and warm for the rest of the week. Melt, snow, melt!


----------



## Stefan COVER Designs

Leslie said:


> We visited Stockholm in October, 2000 for a long weekend. It was a great trip. We got to see the Vasa which was amazing. I understand the museum is closed now (or has limited openings) since they realized all the heat from peoples' bodies was causing mold and deterioration on the ship.
> 
> We also saw the City Hall and the beautiful tiled room where they hold part of the Nobel Prize ceremonies.
> 
> My husband and I were back in Sweden in 2005 when we bought a car (!)--a Saab. We picked it up at the big Saab dealer in ___ town (blanking on the name). We then spent two weeks touring, mostly in Norway, but ended the trip in Goteburg where we dropped off the car to be shipped back to us in the US.
> 
> I love Scandinavia--it reminds me of New England with the ocean, forests, and mountains. I just wish is wasn't quite so expensive! LOL.
> 
> L


Glad you like scandinavia and found a SAAB from where its built as well 
_(Factory is still there, lets see what cars will be made in the future using the SAAB brand. Right now, the mother saab company is still around. Which make airplanes and lots of things. The new owners of "SAAB automobile" have plans they say for new cars)._

Yes, agree it does remind a bit of New England. Especially the south parts. Up north it looks a bit different. THe further you get, the more I guess it looks like Alaska.

I read and heard about the issues with the vasa ship museum. Hope they solve everything. Its a huge tourist magnet. MANY visitors per year no doubt. City Hall is very nice agree. Glad you got to see my home town!

Today, this mroning and all day - snow, slightly humid. After a walk with our dog Bella, been at a cafe working. Now heading back to my home and work from there. Picture of the cafe right now https://twitter.com/StefanLindblad/status/301687685427380225


----------



## geoffthomas

Good Morning all.
It is overcast here in Derwood.
35 now with 43 predicted and some wetness this evening that might change to snow.
No biggie.


----------



## loonlover

Good morning.  39 going to 55 with a slight chance of more rain.  Looks like about 1/4 inch fell yesterday when the temp never went higher than 40.

Hope everyone is having a good day.


----------



## Amy Corwin

It's rainy and cooler today in NC, but that's okay because I had fun this morning watching the Westminster Dog show! Congratulations to all the super dogs and all the winners!


----------



## Annalog

Good morning from southern Arizona. It was 30 F this morning with clear skies this morning. There was still a patch of snow on the north side of our house 3 feet wide, 30 feet long, and 1/4 inch deep. There is not much left now as it is currently 50 F and headed to 55 F.  

Hope your Wednesday is wonderful!


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Good Morning

32 in Tom's River, NJ.  Headed to a sunny and sweltering 45 !!

Have a Great Day


----------



## NapCat (retired)

HAPPY VALENTINE'S DAY !!


----------



## Susan in VA

Good morning, and happy Valentine's Day.


----------



## MamaProfCrash

Morning all. Lucas gave Scott a cute card for Valentines. It seems he was very excited to give his Dad his card because he never went back to sleep after waking up for a bottle at 4 AM. By the time I was leaving at 6 AM it was pretty darn clear that Daddy was going to have an early morning.


----------



## crebel

A quick good morning to all before heading back to the hospital with my Mom.  She is doing really well and I thank you all again for your thoughts and prayers.  She may go home this afternoon, but I think tomorrow is more likely.

We had shirtsleeve weather in the 50s here yesterday, we are expecting some light snow tonight.

Everyone have a safe and happy day.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Glad to hear your Mom is doing well, Chris.

64 going up to the 80's and raining. It's not going to be fun walking Angelo.


----------



## geoffthomas

Good Morning all.
It is 33 with 49 predicted.
Looks sunny now.


----------



## loonlover

Good morning and Happy Valentine's Day.  It is 35 going to 61 with partly cloudy skies.  

Thanks for giving us an update, Chris.

Hope everyone has a great day.


----------



## Leslie

Good morning,

Bright and sunny right now with 30 on the thermometer and a high of 41 predicted. Happy Valentine's Day everyone!

L


----------



## Jeff

Good morning, all. It should be near 70 today in the heart of Texas. We should start seeing wildflowers soon.


----------



## Annalog

Good morning and happy Valentine's Day from southern Arizona. It is currently 38 F and headed to a mostly sunny 68 F. DH and I have our annual physicals this morning.

Chris, glad to hear your mom is doing well.

Hope your Thursday is wonderful.


----------



## Amy Corwin

The sun is out and the daffodils are blooming and I just saw a Great Egret at our pond, so life is good. 

Happy Valentine's day to everyone!


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Good Morning

36 with a partly sunny day on queue in Wildwood, NJ

Have a great Friday !!


----------



## MamaProfCrash

Morning all.

One of these days I'll check the weather. I can wear my fall/spring fleece comfortably and it is warm enough in the afternoon I don't need anything. 

Lucas slept from 11-6, that is a first. We will take it. Well, I will. Hubby might not be as thrilled with a wide awake 7 month old at 6 AM. I think he might prefer the 3 AM wake up which normally means he sleeps until 8 or so.


----------



## Leslie

Good morning,

Cloudy right now with a temp of 32. I am off for a busy day of meeting with conference planners, testing wedding cake cupcakes, and attending a webinar at 3 pm. I am sure I will be ready for the weekend to begin when I get home this evening!

L


----------



## Gertie Kindle

63 going up to 75. It's still kind of rainy. Helping Mom measure for curtains and getting my nails done.


----------



## loonlover

Good morning.  44 going to 52 with partly cloudy skies.  It looks like a few raindrops fell over night.

Dinner is in the crock pot and will probably start a batch of bread later this morning. 

Hope everyone has a great Friday.


----------



## Valmore Daniels

Good Morning


----------



## crebel

Good morning.  Cold but dry here.  On my way to the dentist this morning and then back to move into my Mom's apartment for a couple of weeks for caregiving.  My sister should be bringing her home this morning.  The advances in surgical options and recovery for a total hip replacement are pretty impressive.

The weather forecasters here are already going nuts reporting a BIG snowstorm that is on its way next Thursday/Friday.  Sounds like we could be in for something like what the NE had 2 weeks ago.  Of course that forecase is subject to change by noon...

Everyone have a safe and happy day.


----------



## Amy Corwin

Good morning! It's a glorious morning here - 34 degrees and clear -- and it looks like it will be a lovely day. I need to get out and start trimming roses and getting my garden in order as I should be planting already here in NC!


----------



## Jeff

Good morning. It won't get very warm today in the heart of Texas. Guess I'll stay inside.


----------



## MamaProfCrash

crebel: Stock up on tea and whatever you need to make water for tea. And water, for making tea. I guess you should think about some other essentials just in case the sotrm hits. You don't want to run out of things when your mom is recovering. (hugs)


----------



## geoffthomas

Good Morning from Derwood, MD, a suburb of Washington, D.C. (the Nation's Capital).
It is 49 at present and we only expect it to go up to 53 today.  Sunny actually.
Have a great day all.


----------



## Annalog

Good morning from southern Arizona. It is currently in the mid 40s headed to the mid 60s under partly cloudy skies.

Hope your Friday is wonderful.


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Good Morning

It is 36 with light snow in Long Beach, NJ...

Have a great weekend


----------



## Amy Corwin

It's a beautiful, sunny 44 here in NC and looks like a glorious weekend.

Have a fun and relaxing weekend, everyone!


----------



## Gertie Kindle

62 going up to mid-70's. Lovely dog walk this morning. Shivering already thinking about tomorrow in the 30s.


----------



## Leslie

Good morning,

34 and flurries right now with a high of 37 predicted.

Monday is off to the groomer this morning.

Have a great Saturday everyone!

L


----------



## loonlover

Good morning.  31 going to 48.

Arenacross at the arena tonight and tomorrow.  I'll be working more in the next 2-3 weeks than I worked during the last 4-5 months last year.  Not complaining - I figure I'd better work while it is available.  The summer will be slow again.  Tonight won't be bad; what will be hard is having to be back at 7AM tomorrow.  That's about the time I get up most days.

Hope everyone has a great weekend.  I'll be sitting and reading for a lot of mine (and getting paid for it).


----------



## Jeff

Good morning, everyone. It's 28 in McGregor, Texas and won't be getting above 60 today.

The battery in my old pickup truck gave up the ghost yesterday and I did a little online price gathering. Yikes. I don't know how much longer I can afford the luxury of a second vehicle, even one that's pushing 20 years old. Who do I see about that?


----------



## geoffthomas

Good Morning from Derwood.
It is 34 now with 37 possible.


----------



## Annalog

Good morning from.southern Arizona. It is currently sunny in the mid 40s and headed to around 70 F.

Hope you have a wonderful Saturday.


----------



## MamaProfCrash

Morning. Planning a garden. The theme is purple and cute. We have purple raspberries, strawberries, radishes, tomatoes, and carrots. Hubby rejected purple asparagus because we already started asparagus. The other theme is cute. Lemon cucumbers, egg squash and the like. We grew the lemon cukes last year. They were yummy and the dogs loved them.

I have been getting 7-9 hours of sleep. My ADHD feels like it is running wild but this is probably my normal energy level that I have been missing since Lucas was born. It almost has me thinking that ritalin is a good thing.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Jeff said:


> Good morning, everyone. It's 28 in McGregor, Texas and won't be getting above 60 today.
> 
> The battery in my old pickup truck gave up the ghost yesterday and I did a little online price gathering. Yikes. I don't know how much longer I can afford the luxury of a second vehicle, even one that's pushing 20 years old. Who do I see about that?


I got sticker shock with curtain rods the other day.



MamaProfCrash said:


> Morning. Planning a garden. The theme is purple and cute. We have purple raspberries, strawberries, radishes, tomatoes, and carrots. Hubby rejected purple asparagus because we already started asparagus. The other theme is cute. Lemon cucumbers, egg squash and the like. We grew the lemon cukes last year. They were yummy and the dogs loved them.
> 
> I have been getting 7-9 hours of sleep. My ADHD feels like it is running wild but this is probably my normal energy level that I have been missing since Lucas was born. It almost has me thinking that ritalin is a good thing.


My Dad had the lemon cukes last year. Very good.


----------



## MamaProfCrash

Purple broccoli. (Giggles)


----------



## Gertie Kindle

MamaProfCrash said:


> Purple broccoli. (Giggles)


Black peppers are excellent.


----------



## loonlover

Good morning.  It is 31 going to 63 with clear skies.

Call time for Arenacross amateur day is 7AM.  It has been quite a while since I was up this early, let alone going to work this early.  How did I do it all those years I worked 6 to 4:30?

Hope everyone has a peaceful Sunday.  Mine will be a little noisy.


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Good Morning

Philadelphia, PA has a chill factor of 19, gusts to 41 mph and snow showers.










...and that is where I am going to play tourist today ! giggle

Hope everyone enjoys the long President's Day weekend.


----------



## geoffthomas

Good Morning.
It is a nice sunny Sunday here in Derwood.
The temp is 25 and we expect a high later of 34.
Perhaps some light flurries.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

44 going up to 58. At least the dog found a relatively wind-free street to walk down. I was pretty warm except for the icy wind on my face. It'll start warming up a couple of degrees tomorrow afternoon.


----------



## Jeff

Good morning from deep in the heart of Texas. It's pretty cold at the moment but the weatherman promised 70 degrees later. Have a good un.


----------



## Amy Corwin

Good morning! It's a beautiful day with the sun shining brightly, although it is a brisk 35 degrees.

Have a great day!


----------



## Valmore Daniels

Good Morning


----------



## Leslie

Ooops, I thought I said good morning!

Snowing here in Maine with lots of wind. Didn't we got through this last weekend? LOL.

L


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Good Morning

Oh so cold (18, feels like zero) in Middletown, NJ..should see some sun later.

Enjoy your Holiday


----------



## crebel

Good morning.  Yesterday we reached a sunny 58 degrees and it was lovely.  The week is scheduled to go downhill (weather wise) starting today, all in preparation for the monster snowstorm on Thursday.  

I'm still at my mother's for at least another week.  She continues to recover extremely well and we both slept soundly from around 10 p.m. to 5 a.m.  So nice not to be up and down several times through the night!

Everyone have a safe and happy day.


----------



## Leslie

Good morning,

Lots of sun but a cold 18 degrees. Have a great day everyone!

L


----------



## Amy Corwin

There's frost in our garden but the daffodils are bravely blooming anyway!
It's a nipply 24 degrees (LOL) but the sun is out and it will warm up.

Have a great week!


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Good news about your Mom, Chris.

45 going up to 68. Warming trend tonight. A lot of paperwork to do, a lot of errands to run. Hope my back holds out.


----------



## geoffthomas

Good Morning from Maryland.
It is 20 with a promise of warming up to 42 later.
Wind chill overnight was in the single digits.
Sunny right now though.
Chris, I am also delighted to hear the improvement.  My prayers are with you.


----------



## crebel

Gertie Kindle 'a/k/a Margaret Lake' said:


> Good news about your Mom, Chris.
> 
> 45 going up to 68. Warming trend tonight. A lot of paperwork to do, a lot of errands to run. Hope my back holds out.


Thanks, Gertie! HEY, how come you never tell us Good Morning in the Good Morning thread?


----------



## MarcyB

Good President's Day morning from Michigan (and no school for this teacher! insert happy dance  )


----------



## loonlover

Good morning.  It didn't get as cold last night as predicted.  Currently 51 going to 61 with thunderstorms in the forecast.

Good news about your mother, Chris.

Marcy, welcome to the thread.  Hope you are enjoying KB and finding your way around.

Hope everyone has a great day.  Looks like II will be getting the holiday after all but I'll be working getting ready for a banquet at the arena tomorrow night.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

crebel said:


> Thanks, Gertie! HEY, how come you never tell us Good Morning in the Good Morning thread?












Because I usually post before I've had my coffee. Come to think of it. I don't drink coffee, so what's my excuse? Here's making up for lost opportunities.

Good morning
buenos días
goeie môre
të mirë në mëngjes
добрае раніца
dobro jutro
goedemorgen
bonjour
maith ar maidin


----------



## Annalog

Good morning from southern Arizona. It is currently in the mid 30s, sunny, and headed to the mid 60s. A winter storm watch is on for our area Wednesday. Snow twice in one year? 

Good to hear excellent news about your mother, Chris. 

Hope everyone has a wonderful Monday.


----------



## Valmore Daniels

Good Morning


----------



## Jeff

Good morning, all. It's 70 and windy, in the heart of Texas.


----------



## Leslie

Good evening,

I'm posting a little surprise for everyone in the morning. This made me think of Gertie.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Leslie said:


> Good evening,
> 
> I'm posting a little surprise for everyone in the morning. This made me think of Gertie.


So true. I needed a laugh and you did it for me. Thanks.


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Good Morning

It is 30 in Lincroft, NJ headed to a rainy 50

Have a great day !!


----------



## Leslie

Good morning,

No picnic for me today. 19 right now with a high of 37. It feels cold.

L


----------



## MamaProfCrash

Morning all. It is chilly out but not too bad, I can wear my spring/fall fleece and be comfortable. 

Today's task, back to the doctor. Stupid cough is back. Last two time I had the cought I had pneumonia. Not screwing around and waiting three days this time, going on day two. (sigh)


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Good morning as I wake up to yet another Java update. What's with these daily updates from them?

57 going up to 80. Wish I didn't have any plans for today.


----------



## crebel

Good morning to all.  What a lovely good morning yesterday (and already today), Gertie    Leslie, the temperature perceptions are so true; thanks for the giggle!

It is nasty here this morning.  12 degrees, winds up to 40 mph making it feel like 15 below and not expecting much improvement as the day goes on.  There doesn't appear to be any chance of missing a significant snowstorm on Thursday, so I am going to leave Mom long enough today to make the obligatory grocery store run before the masses descend on Wednesday.

Everyone have a safe and happy day.  Keeping my fingers crossed for you at the Dr., MamaProf - NO MORE pneumonia!!


----------



## Jeff

Good morning, everyone. It's 39 going toward 64 in the heart of Texas. I've only gotten one Java update in the last couple of months, Gertie.


----------



## Amy Corwin

Cheerful and sunny day even though it is only 36 degrees so far here in North Carolina.
Hope the week is going well for folks!


----------



## loonlover

Good morning.  34 going to 57 with clear skies.  Slight possibility of some wintry precipitation overnight, but most of it should fall to the north of us.  Here's hoping that stays accurate.

Setting up tables today for a banquet tonight.  Then set up for the annual Home Show starts tomorrow.  Still haven't been told officially if I am working tomorrow or not.  

Take care of yourself, MamaProf.  For those due to have some nasty weather, stay safe and warm.

Hope everyone has a great day.


----------



## geoffthomas

Good Morning from Derwood.
It is 40 already and the high is predicted to be only 46.
I will keep you all in prayer for good health today.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Jeff said:


> Good morning, everyone. It's 39 going toward 64 in the heart of Texas. I've only gotten one Java update in the last couple of months, Gertie.


Either you're being neglected or I've had an imposter installing heaven knows what on my system.


----------



## Valmore Daniels

Morning all


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Good Morning

It is 30 (feels like 21) in Woodbridge, NJ...expect it to be cloudy.

Have a great day.


----------



## MamaProfCrash

Morning. Cold out, a bit windy so not comfortable. Little sleep due to a little man who decided to cry for two hours and only settled down when laying on Mommy. Not good when one is recovering from an asthma attack. Added a new drug to the routine and waiting to hear on the chest x-ray. The Doctor doesn't think it was pneumonia but she didn't think it was pneumonia last time and it was. Hoping for good news, not pneumonia, so I can stop the harping to see a pulminary specialist.

(sigh)

A nice yellow tea in one cup and oatmeal in the other.


----------



## theaatkinson

raining and windy here in NS. Wind has been the word of the day for weeks now.  But spring is on the way. huzzah


----------



## loonlover

Good morning.  Currently 35 with a forecast high of 37 and a possibility of snow.  We'll see.

Hope everyone has a great day.


----------



## geoffthomas

Good Morning from Derwood.
It is 28 with only 36 expected.
Gonna be partly cloudy all day.
MamaProfCrash sure do hope you feel all better soon.


----------



## Leslie

Good morning,

Sunny and 36 here in southern Maine. It feels very warm, almost like spring!

L


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Good Morning

It's 62 going up to 78. Meeting with the tax lady this morning. Should be fun.


----------



## Jeff

Tut-tut, it looks like rain. Good morning from the heart of Texas where at 52, we're at the predicted high and at the dew point.


----------



## crebel

Good morning!  It is a sunny ONE degree here (i refuse to find out how cold with the wind chill) as everyone makes last-minute preparations for tomorrow's snowstorm.

Preparing for the storm sounds better than meeting with the tax person, Gertie!  MamaProf - feel better soon.  Geoff, continued good wishes for the job hunt.

Everyone have a safe and happy day.


----------



## Andra

Morning! We are at 48 right now and have rain in the forecast for later today.
Regarding Java updates, I turn off automatically checking for updates on almost everything.  Then if I start having a problem with a particular thing, I go see if there are updates available.
Stay warm and dry everyone.
Chris, glad your mom is having a good recovery.
Prof, feel better!


----------



## Annalog

Good morning from southern Arizona. It is currently 44 F with a predicted high of 48 F. Winter storm on the way.

Hope your Wednesday is wonderful.

ETA: It is snowing in Vail and Tucson.


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Good Morning

It is a nippy, breezy, cloudy 25 in Lincroft, NJ

Have a great day !


----------



## Jeff

Good morning, everyone. It should get up to 70 today with a chance of rain, deep in the heart of Texas.


----------



## loonlover

Good morning.  Currently 31 going to 41 with a chance of more ice pellets falling during the AM hours.  We did receive some wintry precipitation yesterday afternoon and evening.  

I'm supposed to be at the arena at 8AM, but may not leave quite early enough to make it there by then.  I'm hoping the folks coming in to set up booths for the Home Show will be just as cautious as I am.  And some of the arena staff that live closer are probably already there.

Hope everyone has a good day.


----------



## MamaProfCrash

Morning all. No idea about the temperature, it didn't feel bad walking from the car to wark today. Felt warmer then yesterday at least. 

Cream Assam in my cup.


----------



## geoffthomas

Good Morning.
It is 23 with 39 possible.
Sunny.


----------



## crebel

Good morning!  It has warmed up to 19 degrees as we await the snowstorm this afternoon and tonight.  The forecasters seem to have settled on somewhere around 9" expected.  Surprisingly, this will be our first "major" snowstorm in almost 3 years.  I think folks are mostly excited and the grocery stores have been doing a brisk business for several days.

My older sister, hereafter referred to as TDQ (The Drama Queen), switched places with me at Mom's until Saturday, and I am happily relaxing at my younger sister's house.  It was heavenly to sleep soundly all night without keeping one ear open.  After starting a pot of beef stew in a little bit, I look forward to a day of napping, reading. and playing on the computer while snuggling with their little terrier dog.  My Mom continues to improve and should return to independence next week.  Thanks again to everyone who has been keeping her (and me) in their thoughts and prayers.  DH is tiring of the bachelor life (he had to wash and IRON his own shirts yesterday-LOL), and we will all be glad to return to our "normal" life some time next week.  

MamaProf, Cream Assam is also in my cup this morning.  Wonderful, isn't it?  I hope you got good news from the Dr.

Everyone have a safe and happy day.


----------



## Leslie

Good morning,

25 right now and sunny. Time to pack my lunch and get on the road!

L


----------



## Valmore Daniels

Good Morning


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Good morning, In the last hour, the temp has leaped from 62 to 73 heading up to 80. We're in for a steep warming curve over the weekend.


----------



## Annalog

Good morning from southern Arizona. It was a sunny 30 F, is currently 34 F, and is predicted to reach 50 F today. The sun is currently shining on snow that is up to 3 inches deep is places.































I think this is the first time my snow shovel has been filled with snow. I think I will leave it until it melts. 

Have a wonderful Thursday.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Beautiful pix, Anna. But that's the way I like my snow. In pictures.


----------



## Annalog

The snow is now nearly all melted and it is currently 53 F.


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Good Morning

It is 29 in Newark, NJ with a storm on the way.....










However, 'da Cat is on the move, so by days end I will be enjoying Death Valley's balmy 80 degrees.










I have had a wonderful adventure in New Jersey, but it sure is good to be going home to my beloved desert !!


----------



## geoffthomas

Good Morning from Derwood.
Hey NapCat good to see that your East Coast visit (work) is over.
Some of us have to stay here (but it is not all bad).
We have 27 now with an expected high of 34 and it will be rainy.
With cold winds that will make it seem even colder.
And yes, that close to freezing, who knows what will happen now and then.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Good morning. 71 already going up another ten degrees. 

Another day of I plan He laughs ahead, I'm sure. At least I got the trash out on time this morning. When I only have one bag, I don't bother with the can so I can't put it out the night before.

NapCat, you made Newark look good. That's not easy.  

A surprise weather day, Geoff?


----------



## Leslie

Good morning,

25 degrees right now with lots of sun. They are predicting a storm on Sunday.

Have a great day everyone!

L


----------



## MamaProfCrash

Morning all. It is in the 30's today and suppose to be snowy and rainy. It makes one appreciate spring that much better. Sencha in my cup, some clemintines to be consumed. And it is Friday, so already a good day.


----------



## crebel

Good morning.  Our "big" snowstorm was mostly a fizzle, only 5-6".  Lots of disappointed kids being awakened for school this morning when they went to bed thinking they would have the day off.  It was sure hyped as a monster storm *yawn*.

Everyone have a safe and happy day.  Safe travels for you, NapCat.


----------



## loonlover

Good morning.  Temps in the upper 50s today.  Almost 2 inches of rain fell yesterday - we're just glad it was rain.

Dinner is in the crock pot.  I won't be eating any of it until around 8 tonight, but II will have a good meal before going to work today.  

Safe travels, NapCat.

Hope everyone's Friday is a great one.


----------



## Jeff

Good morning, all. It's going to be sixty-something in the heart of Texas. Have a good un.


----------



## Annalog

Good morning from central Arizona. It is currently 38 F in Gilbert under partly cloudy skies and headed to 59 F. It is 5 degrees colder at home and sunny. I am visiting my daughter and granddaughters and head home Sunday.

Have a wonderful Friday.


----------



## MamaProfCrash

5-6 inches would cause school to close for close to a week here


----------



## crebel

MamaProfCrash said:


> 5-6 inches would cause school to close for close to a week here


*snicker* So true. I remember when we lived in Jacksonville, NC. There was a 1" snow"storm"; it shut the town down for 3 days. We were shocked because it would have been considered a dusting here. The weather forecasters don't even refer to snow as a storm rather than a "weather event" unless they are expecting 6" or more.


----------



## Valmore Daniels

Good Morning


----------



## *DrDLN* (dr.s.dhillon)

Good morning from sunny N. California. Have a wonderful day..


----------



## Holeleecow

Does "morning" count if it reaches noon here [Massachusetts] while I'm typing? 

Our 3rd weekend storm in a row is now on deck. I kind of like the weekend storms;
perfect for reading and writing!

Enjoy the afternoon!


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Good Morning

40 degrees with a beautiful moonset in an absolutely silent desert...headed to breezy 60s....perfect gardening day !










I love my adventurous life, but as they say..."There is no place like Home"

Have a Great Weekend, ALL


----------



## loonlover

Good morning.  30 going to 54 with partly cloudy skies.  Shouldn't be a bad day at all.

I am definitely not a workaholic.  This will be 8 days in a row I've worked with one more to go.  I'm glad that most times events at the arena are a little better spaced.

Hope everyone is having a great weekend.


----------



## Leslie

Good morning,

Cloudy but not snowing. We're expecting 6 to 10 inches tomorrow though. At least it will be on Sunday and I can stay home, warm and cozy.

L


----------



## geoffthomas

Good Morning from the overcast mid-atlantic.
It is 32 now with 41 possible later.
But rain predicted for the entire day.


----------



## Annalog

Good morning from central Arizona. It is currently 37 F under sunny skies headed to the mid 60s in Gilbert. I will be spending today and tomorrow at Arizona Matsuri, a Japanese festival, in Phoenix. I will be spending much of the day either teaching origami in the booth with the Arizona Origami Society or volunteering at the Origami exhibit. I will, of course, take breaks to see the rest of the festival and to eat Japanese food. This is the year of the snake. 

Have a wonderful weekend!


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Good morning. Already 77 headed up to 86. I'm in jeans and a tee shirt now, but I suspect I'll be in shorts before long.

Got all my spring flowers today. No, I don't plant seeds or buy flats. I get beautiful silk ones at the Dollar Tree that I can't kill. They look lovely. I let the grass grow in my planter which makes them look more natural. Anyway, they're all pastels, but I won't put them out until April. January is all white (symbolic snow), then I add a couple of red and pink valentine flowers and in March I'll put in a few greens. I might actually try a real tomato plant again this year.



Annalog said:


> Good morning from central Arizona. It is currently 37 F under sunny skies headed to the mid 60s in Gilbert. I will be spending today and tomorrow at Arizona Matsuri, a Japanese festival, in Phoenix. I will be spending much of the day either teaching origami in the booth with the Arizona Origami Society or volunteering at the Origami exhibit. I will, of course, take breaks to see the rest of the festival and to eat Japanese food. This is the year of the snake.
> 
> Have a wonderful weekend!


GS loves origami. He taught himself from books and youtube.


----------



## Jeff

Good morning. Almost missed it, didn't I? It's 46 going to 66 in the heart of Texas.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Jeff said:


> Good morning. Almost missed it, didn't I? It's 46 going to 66 in the heart of Texas.


If you live in Texas, you just made it. Some of us on the east coast are getting ready to take a nap.


----------



## spotsmom

30 this morning with 4" of fresh powder.  Welcome home, NapCat!!  Watching the moon over a silent desert must beat the heck out of trying to find the moon in a lit sky while listening to city noise.


----------



## crebel

Good afternoon...

I am back with my mother until sometime Tuesday when I will finally head home.  Hubby has decided he is very tired of the bachelor life and is driving up to visit this afternoon.  He is stopping to pick up sushi before he gets here - YUM!  It must have been Anna's talk during chat last night about the Japanese festival food that got my sushi cravings going.

Glad you made it home safe and sound NapCat.  Everyone have a safe and happy day.


----------



## loonlover

Good morning.  29 going to 57 with clear skies.

Last day of the Home Show.  It will end at 3PM so I hope to be home before 4.  Looking forward to sleeping until I wake up in the morning.  I don't think I have ever worked 9 days in a row before.  I don't see how my boss works the schedule he has.  He sometimes is at the arena for 15-18 hours a day for many days in a row.

Hope everyone has a very pleasant Sunday.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Good morning.

A balmy 69 degrees going up to 86.

LL, on days when I can sleep until I wake up, I wake up even earlier than when I set the alarm clock.


----------



## loonlover

Gertie Kindle 'a/k/a Margaret Lake' said:


> LL, on days when I can sleep until I wake up, I wake up even earlier than when I set the alarm clock.


I'm a little afraid that may happen tomorrow. Oh well, at least I'll still be able to putter around after I get up without having to be out the door by a certain time.


----------



## Leslie

Good morning,

30 degrees and snowing right now. Good day to take it easy by the fire.

Have a great Sunday everyone!

L


----------



## Jeff

Good morning, all. The temperature in the heart of Texas is currently cold, soon to be not as cold with the possibility of accompanying rain, snow, wind, sun, clouds or all of the above.


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Good Morning

Yet another spectacular moon-set on a lovely, crisp desert morning....headed to the 60s-70s later.










Hope everyone has a restful Sunday


----------



## Annalog

Good morning from central Arizona. A little cloudier and cooler than yesterday but still a great day for an outdoor festival.   Heading to my mom's house in Tucson after the end of the festival today so that I can be at work early Monday morning.

Hope your Sunday is wonderful.


----------



## Amy Corwin

A warm, misty morning here in North Carolina.
Hope everyone is having a great weekend!


----------



## Valmore Daniels

Good Morning


----------



## geoffthomas

Good Morning from Derwood.
It is 45 with a high of 49 expected.
partly cloudy.


----------



## D/W

What a beautiful sight, NapCat!

Good morning to all.  Hope you have a spectacular Sunday and a great week ahead!


----------



## crebel

Good morning.  A little foggy here this morning.  Weatherpersons are watching another "snow event" heading this way overnight tonight. I don't know who's predictions to trust, but will not be going home as planned tomorrow if the weather is yucky.  What's another day or two tacked on to already being gone over 2 weeks?

Everyone have a safe and happy day.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Good morning. Another lovely day if I ignore the dense overcast. 68 going up to 86.

I'll be out and about early.

A snow _event_? As opposed to, "Hey, Ma, it's snowing! Turn on the radio!"


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Good Morning

A cool desert morning with sunny 60s on queue.

Have a great week, everyone.


----------



## Leslie

After a day of snow yesterday, it is bright, sunny, and the world is very white! 29 degrees right now...

L


----------



## loonlover

Good morning.  A high of 55 expected with a wind advisory in place.  Thunderstorms possible for most of the day.

I'll have to be out eventually - must buy some groceries.

Hope everyone has a great day.


----------



## Jeff

Good morning, everyone. It seems that Google Weather is ignoring McGregor, Texas this morning so those of you waiting for the heart of Texas report are going to have to settle for some counterfeit such as Austin or Dallas.


----------



## Valmore Daniels

Good Morning


----------



## MamaProfCrash

Morning! No idea what it is like outside. Today is a sick day, fever last night,no voice for two days. (Sigh)

Rooibos lemon in my cup


----------



## geoffthomas

Good Day all.
It is 43 with 46 possible here in Derwood.
Higher in the downtown D.C. area.
Mostly sunny today.


----------



## MamaProfCrash

Geoff, how goes the job search?


----------



## geoffthomas

Nothing definitive, but the small companies out there are real interested in talking.


----------



## MamaProfCrash

Morning all. It is chilly and suppose to get ugly here. I made it into work and have something of a voice, so I am happy. 

Bancha in my cup, finishing off some oatmeal and then a yogurt for breakfast.


----------



## loonlover

Good morning.  Looks like a cloudy day in store here with a high of 50.  At least 1/2 inch of rain fell yesterday afternoon/evening.  Still too dark to see the gauge and the ground is so saturated water is still standing in places between the gauge and me.

Up early to take the poodle to the vet to get her teeth cleaned.  Hopefully I can also get my driver's license renewed while out without a long wait this early in the morning.

Hope everyone has a great day.


----------



## Leslie

Good morning,

33 and cloudy this morning. More snow is on the way they say. I'm heading to New Orleans where the temps are in the 50s this week. It will feel like spring to me!

L


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Mornin'

73 going up to 87 with a lake wind advisory in effect until 7pm, although there wasn't even the slightest of breezes when I walked Angelo.


----------



## crebel

Good morning.  Plenty of white stuff falling from the skies here this morning where they thought there would just be an inch or so.  I will not be going home today, it is snowing there (90 miles SE) at the rate of 2 inches per hour.  Weather forecasting is a very imprecise science, isn't it?  The best forecast remains looking out the window...

Everyone have a safe and happy day.


----------



## Jeff

Good morning, everyone. It's too cold to go for a walk. Maybe later.


----------



## Valmore Daniels

Morning


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Good Morning

40 in the desert and headed to a sunny 70

Have a great day !!


----------



## geoffthomas

Good Day all.
It is rainy and windy here.
and I don't think it got warmer than the 39 it is now.


----------



## Jeff

Good morning, everyone. It's 37 in the heart of Texas and won't get above 70 all day. Have a good un.


----------



## crebel

Good morning!  It is 26 degrees here this morning and the snowstorm has parked itself right over Iowa.  We have at least a foot of snow on the ground and it is still snowing this morning.  I may not get home until Spring.

I think I mention it every year, but this week is the Girl's State Basketball Tournament.  Well, duh, no wonder we have a snowstorm.  I think it is a state law that there must be a blizzard during the tournament.  We did not have snow last year and are being punished for it this year.  

Everyone have a safe and happy day.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Morning. 65 going up to 79. Cold spell coming through tonight with very, very cold by Sunday morning.


----------



## loonlover

Good morning.  29 going to 52 with partly cloudy skies.

Yesterday was errand running day.  Today I'll be back at the arena working a trade show that we all thought was scheduled for next week.  It is an easy gig - I get a lot of reading done between checking in attendees.

Stay safe, Chris.

Hope everyone has a great day.


----------



## Leslie

Good morning,

34 degrees right now and kind of rainy/snowy--the dreaded wintry mix. This is supposed to go on all day today and tomorrow. Let's hope the temp creeps up and it is just rain.

L


----------



## Amy Corwin

Good morning! It is 43 degrees and sunny so it looks like a lovely day out there!
Hope everyone is having a productive and satisfying week!


----------



## Valmore Daniels

Good Morning


----------



## Annalog

Good morning from southern Arizona. It is currently a sunny 34 F and headed to 60 F. The forecast shows it warmimg 10 degrees by the weekend (44 F / 70 F). I have Thursday, Friday, and Saturday off this week. Time to work in the garden!  

Hope your Wednesday is wonderful.


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Annalog said:


> Good morning from southern Arizona. It is currently a sunny 34 F and headed to 60 F. The forecast shows it warmimg 10 degrees by the weekend (44 F / 70 F). I have Thursday, Friday, and Saturday off this week. Time to work in the garden!
> 
> Hope your Wednesday is wonderful.


What she said !! Just about the same in Nevada, except I am working in the garden already this week.

Have a great day !


----------



## MamaProfCrash

Good Morning! THe weather doesn't suck. It is cold but not too cold and it is not raining. I am on the hunt for my voice but other then that I feel fine. 

Wuyi Shan Ti Kwan Yin tea in my cup


----------



## geoffthomas

Good Morning from Derwood.
It is 47 here now and we might just hit 55 today.
Sunny.
Chris do please take caution in the blizzard.


----------



## loonlover

Good morning.  29 going to 42 with clear skies.

Hope everyone has a great Thursday.


----------



## geoffthomas

Good Morning.
It is 38 with 48 expected.
Sunny right now.


----------



## crebel

Good morning!  There are still a few flurries hanging around, but the snow seems to have stopped and there was not enough new snow overnight to have to shovel walks again.  Schools are still closed at home, so I will wait to hear from DH whether the roads are in good enough shape to head home this afternoon.

I have to admit, it has been a relaxing few days for me stuck at my sister's house (except for that snow-shoveling thing yesterday...).  I have been snug and cozy with my laptop, kindle, and great company when they are home from work.  I have my own bedroom here with satellite tv and my sister and I both love to cook, and there weren't any power outages - not a hardship at all!  If not for missing my hubby and grandson, I could be content parking myself right here for even longer.

Everyone have a safe and happy day.


----------



## P.C. (Peter) Anders

Good morning . . . though it's evening where I am.

But then, it's an upside down world.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Mornin'

57 going up to 76, heading into a very, very chilly weekend.

I'm trying to decide what I'm going to do today. I know what I have to do, just not in what order to do it.


----------



## Leslie

Good morning,

The wet, slushy snow has ended. 34 degrees right now...let's hope we have some melting.

I am looking forward to sunny New Orleans!

L


----------



## Amy Corwin

Looks like it is going to be a beautiful day and I hope to get out into the garden to tidy up a bit!

Enjoy the rest of the week!


----------



## Valmore Daniels

morning


----------



## Annalog

Good morning from southern Arizona. It is currently a sunny 37 F and headed to 67 F. The forecast shows it warmimg 10 degrees by the weekend (44 F / 70 F). Time to work in the garden!  

Hope your Thursday is wonderful.


----------



## Jeff

It's warmer in Maine than the cold heart of Texas. Good m-m-morning.

Anyone know anything about Susan in VA changing her email address? I want to send her an Amazon gift, but she's not answering her email or PMs. I have her mailing address but can't find her phone number.


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Good Morning

33 in the desert this morning, headed to a sunny 70
I am off to "town" to do grocery shopping...company coming this weekend.

Have a great day !!


----------



## MamaProfCrash

afternoon, what I started to work at work right away.


----------



## MamaProfCrash

Afternoon. I have not been outside yet so I do not know what the weather is like. Using the nebulizer, rooibos plum cinnamon is steeping, and lunch waiting to be packed. Have a great day everyone.


----------



## Leslie

Good morning,

Up early and heading to the airport and off to New Orleans. I'll be happy to leave this snow behind for a few days! 30 degrees right now and dark.

Have a great Friday everyone!

L


----------



## MamaProfCrash

Enjoy New Orleans Leslie!


----------



## Jeff

Good morning from the heart of Texas. Looks like this cold spell is going to last until Sunday. Safe trip, Leslie.


----------



## Amy Corwin

Good morning! March is coming in like a lion, but most assuredly will go out like a lamb . It is in the 30's here this morning in North Carolina, but the sun is shining it and it will surely get warm during the day. I love this weather as it is so pleasant to work in the garden and as long as it stays this cool, the snakes will not be out.

Have a great weekend!


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Morning. Very chilly but it will even chillier tomorrow. Nice, brisk walk with Angelo.


----------



## loonlover

Good morning.  33 going to 45 today.  

It was good to not have to get up to an alarm this morning.  I am really spoiled that way.

Have a safe trip, Leslie.

Hope everyone's weekend gets off to a great start.


----------



## Valmore Daniels

Good Morning


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Good Morning !!

40 and headed into the high 70s...

As I was traveling over the holidays I am catching up with my friends this weekend, so today...

....is THANKSMAS EVE and I have lots to do...decorated the house, wrap presents, start some of the meal items...

















Silly Cat

Have a great Friday, All


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Aww, NapCat, that is so sweet, both the kitty and the idea.


----------



## Annalog

Good morning from southern Arizona. It was in the mid 30s, it is currently sunny and in the mid 50s, and it is headed to 70 F. I just returned home from picking up our smaller cat, Snowflake, from the vet. Yesterday she had minor surgery and all her back teeth removed. She is doing well and should back to normal, but without painful jaws, in a couple days.

Hope everyone has a wonderful Friday.


----------



## Annalog

Good morning from southern Arizona. It is currently 42 F and clear, headed to a sunny 75 F. Snowflake is supposed to be taking it easy for another two days but she just finished chasing our large cat, Dusty, up and down the hallway. I guess she needed to show him that she is still the boss! Dusty is now in the cat carrier. (Hiding?) 

Hope your Saturday is wonderful.


----------



## MamaProfCrash

Morning. Looks dreary outside so I am going back to bed. Hubby has baby duty this morning.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Morning.


----------



## loonlover

Good morning.  32 going to 42 today.  Didn't see any of the snowflakes last night the TWC kept saying were going to fall.  This is fine with me.

2 performances of Cirque de Soleil Quidam today.  Most of my time at the arena will be spent reading if these shows are anything like the last two nights.  My boss did mention last night that I could work on the sign-in sheets for upcoming events if I felt so inclined.  Doing those will at least make me feel like I'm earning my pay for part of the time I am there.  

Hope everyone is having a great day.


----------



## Jeff

Good morning, all. It's 32 in the heart of Texas, but the sun feels good. I'm planning some outside activities today.


----------



## Leslie

Good morning from New Orleans where it is currently 45 degrees and lots of sun.

The trip yesterday was smooth and uneventful. Had a sandwich of fried oysters on toast for lunch yesterday, then a fabulous steak at La Boca for dinner. A little bit of sightseeing is planned for this morning, then heading to the convention center to set up my poster.

Have a great day everyone!

L


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Good Morning !!

It is 47 going to 80 on this fine THANKSMAS DAY in the desert.










Enjoy your weekend !!


----------



## Valmore Daniels

Good morning


----------



## Annalog

Happy Thanksmas Day, NapCat!

Leslie, it sounds as if you are already enjoying New Orleans!


----------



## geoffthomas

Good Day from Derwood.
It is 34 and may hit 38 - partly cloudy (or is it partly sunny?).


----------



## Susan in VA

It's 12:50 AM, can I say good morning even though I haven't been to bed yet?  I just want to be the first to wish Jeff a happy birthday.


----------



## Jeff

Thank you Susan. It's an hour later and I'm having a happy birthday now that you've surfaced again. I think your service provider has my domain name blocked. How that happened is a long story, but if you'll put jhepple.com in your approved list, I think it will over-ride their filter and I'll be able to send you email again.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Jeff said:


> Thank you Susan. It's an hour later and I'm having a happy birthday now that you've surfaced again. I think your service provider has my domain name blocked. How that happened is a long story, but if you'll put jhepple.com in your approved list, I think it will over-ride their filter and I'll be able to send you email again.


3/3/13. That's a lot of threes. Does that mean you just turned 33? Happy Birthday, Jeff. Here's a Texas size cake for you.










40 degrees here going to mid 60's. I'd stay inside but, you know, the dog.


----------



## Annalog

Happy Birthday, Jeff!

Good morning from southern Arizona.  It is currently a clear 46 F and headed to a sunny 76 F.

Hope your Sunday is wonderful.


----------



## Jeff

Thanks, everyone. It's 37 in the heart of Texas but should break into the 70s later (just like me). 


Gertie Kindle 'a/k/a Margaret Lake' said:


> 3/3/13. That's a lot of threes.


I was on a plane from Japan on 03/03/03 twice. Figure that out.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Jeff said:


> Thanks, everyone. It's 37 in the heart of Texas but should break into the 70s later (just like me). I was on a plane from Japan on 03/03/03 twice. Figure that out.


International Date Line! Hah!


----------



## Jeff

Gertie Kindle 'a/k/a Margaret Lake' said:


> International Date Line! Hah!


You're too smart.


----------



## loonlover

Happy Birthday, Jeff!

Good morning.  A high of 54 is expected with some sunshine.  A very welcome sight after several days of gloomy, cloudy, skies.  It is a bit chilly right now, though, at 23.

Hope everyone has a great day.


----------



## Leslie

Good morning from New Orleans where it is 39 degrees. Go figure...I thought I was going somewhere warm. At least there isn't any snow on the ground!

Happy birthday Jeff!

L


----------



## geoffthomas

Good Morning all.
and Happy Birthday Jeff!
It is 31 now with 40 expected and partly cloudy.


----------



## Jeff

Thanks. Are you home, Leslie?


----------



## Leslie

Jeff said:


> Thanks. Are you home, Leslie?


No, still in New Orleans but I obviously brought the cold weather with me, as everyone keeps pointing out. LOL.

L


----------



## Jeff

Leslie said:


> No, still in New Orleans but I obviously brought the cold weather with me, as everyone keeps pointing out. LOL.


Did you change your original post to say that you're in New Orleans or am I going crazy?


----------



## Leslie

Jeff said:


> Did you change your original post to say that you're in New Orleans or am I going crazy?


I think you are going crazy...or maybe you were just reading quickly and not paying attention. LOL.

L


----------



## Jeff

Cue the Twilight Zone theme.


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Good Morning

It is already 61 in the desert...incredibly beautiful day. Trees are leafing out , spring bulbs are up.....and a gazzillion birds !!
.....of course there is the Thanksmas mess to clean up....giggle










Belated wishes, Jeff !!


----------



## *DrDLN* (dr.s.dhillon)

Good morning you all. It's cloudy in Sunny Northern California...


----------



## intinst

Good Morning all. It's up to 35 here now. Hope it gets a little warmer, I need to change the oil in my truck.

HAPPY BIRTHDAY JEFF!


----------



## Jeff

Thanks, II. Glad to see you in this thread.


----------



## Valmore Daniels

Good Morning  KB


----------



## intinst

Jeff said:


> Thanks, II. Glad to see you in this thread.


Work has slowed down to a more normal pace, at least for a while. I hope to get back to posting more again.


----------



## MamaProfCrash

Morning all. It is cold out and we are suppose to get snow on Wednesday. I am hoping for snow in the afternoon so I can get work in, I don't want to have to take a day off due to snow.

And I have a Yellow Tea in my cup. Very yummy. Rapidly working its way into my favorites shelf.


----------



## Jeff

Good morning, everyone. It's 54 with gale force winds, in the heart of Texas. The expected high is 86. Where's my tinfoil hat?


----------



## Gertie Kindle

43 with a high of 66. It's supposed to be only 6mph winds, but I know when I get out there with Angelo, it's going to feel like twice that and icy.


----------



## loonlover

Good morning.  45 going to 66 with a wind advisory.  

Will be doing laundry and housework today as the work schedule has slowed down a bit.  Time to catch up with things at home.

Hope everyone's week is off to a good start.


----------



## Valmore Daniels

Good Morning


----------



## Leslie

Good morning from my last morning in New Orleans. 54 right now and lots of sun. Have a great Monday everyone!

L


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Good Morning

Absolutely beautiful day in the desert....going wildflower hunting with my camera.

Have a great Monday


----------



## D/W

A good morning to all!


----------



## intinst

Good Morning Early Afternoon to everyone! It's overcast with a chance of rain. You all take care today.


----------



## Leslie

Good morning,

Yes, it is morning even though I haven't gone to bed yet. Home from New Orleans safe and sound. The flight from NOLA had to circle over Baltimore for 15 minutes (they estimated 40, but only 15, thankfully) because of high winds at LaGuardia. When we landed we had 25 minutes to get to our Portland flight and didn't know the gate. We managed to hustle off the plane and I stopped at the first gate agent and said, "What gate is the flight to Portland, Maine?" He said he didn't know but would look it up. Then a flight attendant comes barging out, waving (of all things) a Kindle in a case. "Page Mr. Torrio!" he barked. "He left this on the plane."

The gate agent was clearly confused. Should he keep looking up my gate to Portland or start paging Mr. Torrio? His hands shifted between the microphone and the computer--what to do.

Just then, a person sitting in a chair right next to the podium says, "Portland, Maine? This is the gate for the flight to Portland."

My burning questions of the evening:

1. What happened to flights from point A to point B, with continuing service to point C? Why on earth did we have to get off the plane if we were on the plane that was continuing on to Portland? That was never offered as an option and in fact, they made us anxious about missing our flight because the connection was so tight.

2. How did the flight attendant know the Kindle belonged to Mr. Torrio?

Weather--like New Orleans yesterday--36 and clear skies. No snow. 

L


----------



## geoffthomas

Good Morning all.
I am unable to sleep through the night because of decisions that I must make today.
Have a couple of job offers that are temporary work and they want a person to "walk on water".
Leslie - those are indeed questions that one would want the answers to.
It is 30 here now with a high predicted for the day of 47.
We are expecting a winter snow event starting this evening for about 24 hours.


----------



## MamaProfCrash

Morning. Weather is fine right now, it is suppose to be bad tonight. 

Working on a pot of Oolong, although I had a nice cup of coffee coming into work today. I don't know why, but I decided I wouldn't mind coffee in the morning. My husband is trying to figure this out.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Leslie, nothing like a good airport adventure to round out your trip.

Geoff, don't let yourself get stressed about the job or take a job that's too stressful. It's only been a few months since you dodged the bullet.

45 going up to 77 with another cold spell right behind this one.


----------



## Annalog

Geoff, I agree with Gertie. Try not too stress too much or take a job you won't enjoy.

Leslie, glad you are home safe. I suspect that Mr. Torrio was either sitting in first class, had a card with his name in the Kindle case, or had his name on the Kindle. An additional question: What happened to the announcements on the plane of connecting gates by city when the plane is late?

Good morning from southern Arizona.  It is currently 42 F and mostly clear, headed to 72 F and partly sunny.

Hope your Tuesday is wonderful.


----------



## loonlover

Good morning.  Temps in the 50s today but with gusty winds and a possibility of rain.

I will be taking the poodle to a new groomer today as the groomer/kennel we had been using closed due to the owner's health problems.  I don't think it will be much of an issue with the poodle, but taking the dachshund to a new kennel later this month may prove interesting.

Geoff, good luck in making the job decision. 

Leslie, glad you made it home safely.  Your questions are very valid.

Hope everyone has a great day.


----------



## Leslie

Annalog said:


> Leslie, glad you are home safe. I suspect that Mr. Torrio was either sitting in first class, had a card with his name in the Kindle case, or had his name on the Kindle. An additional question: What happened to the announcements on the plane of connecting gates by city when the plane is late?


Good question, Anna. And...why didn't the gate agent, who was standing in front of the gate to Portland and was getting ready to board passengers on the plane to Portland (and had probably been fielding questions from passengers who were wondering where the plane was, when it would land, and what time it would take off and get home), know this was the gate for the plane to Portland?

They said on the plane we might be getting a satisfaction survey later in the week. If this happens, you can be sure these are all questions I will ask!

L


----------



## Valmore Daniels

Morning


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Leslie said:


> 1. Why on earth did we have to get off the plane if we were on the plane that was continuing on to Portland?
> 
> 2. How did the flight attendant know the Kindle belonged to Mr. Torrio?


1. Odd; That is not usually the case.

2. I always have a slip a paper in my Kindle case with my name, destination and cell #.....MR. T likely did the same.

~Talking with friends after my last trip.....we estimated that my Kindle has over 50,000 miles on it....

Glad you had a good trip.


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Good Morning

Another beautiful Spring day on queue. 46 now headed to 80s with wind.
Good weeding weather

Have a Great Day


----------



## Amy Corwin

Good Morning! It's a bright, sunny day in the upper 30's and I'm getting ready to made some chicken chili and then some French bread. I always looking forward to making bread  because I enjoy kneading it so much.

Hope everyone has a wonderful day!


----------



## Jeff

Good morning from deep in the heart of Texas. Glad you're home safely, Leslie. I'm sure you'll make the right decision, Geoff. It should be 63 here today.


----------



## crebel

Good morning!  Schools are closed here (again) today with 5" of new snow and ice overnight.  I am snug and warm inside with no plans to leave the house today.

Leslie, I would be sure to elaborate those questions on the satisfaction survey as well!  How nice, though, that the attendant was attempting to immediately reunite the kindle with its owner instead of throwing it into the lost and found system.

Geoff, I am sure you will be led in exactly the right decision for you and your wife at this point of your life.  My prayers are with you for peace in whatever choices you make.  

MamaProf, my mind boggles at the thought of you drinking coffee.  First, some tea bags are good, now coffee - what is the world coming to?  

Everyone have a safe and happy day!


----------



## MamaProfCrash

"How did the flight attendant know the Kindle belonged to Mr. Torrio?"

They know the names of people sitting in a given seat, it wouldn't be hard to look up. 

heheh I knew the coffee thing would throw some people. I am happily finishing my fourth cup of Oolong at work. I think I am bored with Rooibos and want something warm in the morning. There are some great coffees out there. I bought a specialty blend at Starbucks, a nice grinder, and a french press. If I am going to have coffee, I am going to have good coffee.


----------



## Leslie

MamaProfCrash said:


> "How did the flight attendant know the Kindle belonged to Mr. Torrio?"
> 
> They know the names of people sitting in a given seat, it wouldn't be hard to look up.


Yes, except all the passengers on the plane hadn't even de-boarded yet. I doubt the flight attendant had a chance to to look at the manifest.

My guess (from the comments here) is that it was a person in first class, he left it on the seat, and had his business card stuck in the cover. Since it was a first class passenger, the flight attendant was trying to provide superior customer service (something those of us in steerage would know little about. LOL).

L


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Leslie said:


> Yes, except all the passengers on the plane hadn't even de-boarded yet. I doubt the flight attendant had a chance to to look at the manifest.
> 
> My guess (from the comments here) is that it was a person in first class, he left it on the seat, and had his business card stuck in the cover. Since it was a first class passenger, the flight attendant was trying to provide superior customer service (something those of us in steerage would know little about. LOL).
> 
> L


When I worked for the airlines, I traveled first class a few times. Luxurious!


----------



## Jeff

Good morning. The heart of Texas is cold.


----------



## loonlover

Good morning.  Central Arkansas is also cold.  But the sun is brightly shining and it is supposed to be in the 50s today.


----------



## Annalog

Good morning from southern Arizona. It is currently 50 F and partly cloudy heading to partly sunny 77 F.

Hope your Wednesday is wonderful.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

62 already going up to 73 but there's another cold front coming in today. Hope it's nice for the orchid show this weekend.


----------



## crebel

Good morning.  Having sent all our snow eastward, I am looking forward to a sunny, slightly warmer day for travel back to Des Moines. Tonight I will see a concert of the a capella group, The Pentatonix.

Those of you in the path of the latest storm (sounds like D.C./Virginia is not fun this morning), stay safe.


----------



## Valmore Daniels

Good Morning


----------



## MamaProfCrash

Good morning. It is a snow day here. I am loading my K1 with books. This way I have a charged iPad and three Kindles just in case we lose power.

Seven Sons Puerh in my cup. I had a nice cup of Peets Cafe Domingo coffee this morning. Lucas is full of raspberries, peaches, and banana and formula. Hubby is in bed. brownies going in the oven soon. Probably going to make some banana bread.


----------



## Leslie

Mama P, you know how to make the best of a snow day!

It's sunny here with a temp of 37. We might get some rain later. No snow is fine with me.

L


----------



## Tip10

Leslie said:


> Good morning,
> 
> 2. How did the flight attendant know the Kindle belonged to Mr. Torrio?
> 
> L


Perhaps because, being a good Kindle owner, the person in question has, at least, visited Kindleboards and seen the numerous pieces of sage advice offered up by the most knowledgeable folks who frequent here and had clear identification of ownership in the case of said Kindle.  Unfortunately they forgot a very important one -- that being the one about NEVER EVER leaving one's Kindle unescorted on an airplane!


----------



## intinst

Morning, folks. Well after two weeks of no overtime, I was starting to feel human again, so back we go to 10 hour (or more) days and seven days a week. Sigh. I am becoming very tired of the aircraft business. It just isn't as easy to do that sort of thing at over sixty as it was at thirty.


----------



## geoffthomas

Good Morning from Derwood.
It is 33 now and that is probably the high for the day.
We have the "big storm" and with the temp hovering around freezing, it might be significant snow.
But then.......it might not.
Best bet is to stay off the roads (if you can).
Fed govt is closed and all school systems are closed.
Have a great day.


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Good Morning

It is 37 (feels like 2 in Lincroft, NJ, with 3" of "wintry mix", 37 mph gusts and coastal flood warnings in the forecast...










BUT WAIT !

I am in Death Valley where it will be 80 with gentle breezes swaying the wildflowers.....










snicker....Have a great day, All


----------



## D/W

Your photos brighten up my day, NapCat!

Wishing you all a wonderful Wednesday...


----------



## loonlover

Good morning.  Partly cloudy here with an expected high of 57.

Hope everyone has a great day.


----------



## Leslie

Good morning,

32 right now with a few flurries predicted for today. The big storm is staying south of us--hooray!

L


----------



## geoffthomas

Good Morning.
It is 38 with 44 expected.
Mostly sunny today - storm over.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

What a beautiful, sunny day! It's only 47, but not much wind and the sun kept me nice and toasty on my walk with Angelo (not to mention my puffy jacket).

Editing a young author's book today. This boy really has talent.


----------



## Jeff

Good morning, everyone. It's 37 on the way to 70, deep in the heart of Texas.


----------



## Valmore Daniels

Good Morning


----------



## Amy Corwin

Good morning on this bright and sunny day!


----------



## Sandpiper

Good morning!  We still have snow, but no more than last night when I went to bed.


----------



## MamaProfCrash

Morning. There is snow on the ground so I am shocked that we are at work. Someone might slip and fall....

Genmaicha in my cup. Getting ready to make a third pot of tea, just deciding what I want to drinl.


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Good Morning

It is 48 and partly cloudy in the desert...going to putz around the shop and gardens....

Have a great day !


----------



## loonlover

Good morning.  Currently 38 going to 68 with partly cloudy skies.

I probably won't know what the weather is like as I'll be spending most of my day on the arena floor setting tables for a banquet tonight.  Worked the last two days getting ready for setting those tables.  The banquet is the last for a few months and, while it has allowed me to get some hours this week, I'm looking forward to 4 days in a row at home next week.

Hope everyone's weekend gets off to a great start this evening.


----------



## Jeff

Good morning, KBoards. It's 55 in the heart of Texas and will be 70 later. The dogwoods and some wildflowers are starting to bloom.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

The temp jumped from 48 to 54 in less than an hour. The sun is shining and I'm headed for Panera for a spinach/artichoke souffle and some writing.


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Good Morning

43 in the desert, headed for a cloudy mid 50s

Happy Friday.....and Congratulations to Harvey !!


----------



## crebel

Good morning!  The sun is shining and we may get temperatures in the 50s today!  That will be lots of snow melting.  Yay!

I'm glad everyone is finding their way to our new KB home.  What a painless transition.  It was fun being in chat last night during the migration and watching everything take place while our illustrious leader kept checking in.  Thanks, Harvey, for everything you do.

Everyone have a safe and happy day.


----------



## Leslie

Good morning,

We had a few inches of snow overnight--windy now, and 30 degrees. 

Welcome to KBoards everyone!

L


----------



## Valmore Daniels

Good Morning, KBoards


----------



## MamaProfCrash

Morning all. It is nice out but I am at work. 

Ahhh new address, that explains why most of the pages are blocked for me. How ever the site is titled or set up, it is showing as a game to my browser and getting blocked at work. My bookmarked already read page and links to specific topics work but the links to the forums, like Lets Talk Kindle, are blocked as a game site.


----------



## Jeff

MamaProfCrash said:


> Morning all. It is nice out but I am at work.
> 
> Ahhh new address, that explains why most of the pages are blocked for me. How ever the site is titled or set up, it is showing as a game to my browser and getting blocked at work. My bookmarked already read page and links to specific topics work but the links to the forums, like Lets Talk Kindle, are blocked as a game site.


Hmm. Please try this:

http://www.kboards.com/index.php/board,4.0.html


----------



## Amy Corwin

Good morning!
It is a beautiful day and I hope everyone has a great ending to the week and joyous weekend!


----------



## Jane917

31 degrees and very sunny.

Had a bit of trouble signing on to the new Kboards this morning, but after a password change I made it!


----------



## Annalog

Good day to KB! 62 F and a winter storm on the way.

Hope your day is wonderful!


----------



## geoffthomas

Good Day KBoards members.
It is getting "warm" here in the mid-atlantic.
And it is nice to be "moved".


----------



## loonlover

Good morning.  49 going to 72 with a chance of thunderstorms.

Was almost pleasant outside when I filled the bird feeders earlier.  

I have the day off and so does II.  Plan on being fairly lazy as both of us will be working tomorrow.

Hope everyone has a great Saturday.


----------



## Leslie

Good morning everyone and happy Saturday!

32 degrees and lots of sun right now. Have a great day everyone!

L


----------



## Jeff

Good morning. It's 63, going toward 75 and rainy, in the heart of Texas.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

66 going up to 70. I'll be taking Mom and GD to the annual orchid show. It's always gorgeous.


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Good Morning

40 headed to 60 in a wet desert...which smells like perfume after yesterday's rain.










Have a great weekend !!


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Gertie Kindle 'a/k/a Margaret Lake' said:


> I'll be taking Mom and GD to the annual orchid show. It's always gorgeous.












Have a wonderful time.....we are jealous !!


----------



## Gertie Kindle

NapCat said:


> Have a wonderful time.....we are jealous !!


Thanks. We always enjoy it. GD can't go because she has a girl scout gathering today.


----------



## MamaProfCrash

Morning all! Just feed the baby boy his brunch and am working on some Pu erh. It is nice out. Hubby is running errands, I will run some when he gets back. Then a nice long walk with thebaby and the dogs.


----------



## Valmore Daniels

Morning all


----------



## *DrDLN* (dr.s.dhillon)

Good morning you all from sunny N California. It had been a while. Wish you a great day and no more snow.


----------



## geoffthomas

Good day all.
It is 54 here and sunny.


----------



## Jeff

Wake-up, wake-up. It's later than you think.

Spring forward.


----------



## loonlover

Sprung forward at this house last night.  

Good morning.  It is currently 62 with a predicted high today of 61 and a 90% chance of thunderstorms.

WinterJam concert at the arena tonight.  Always a big show as admission is $10 at the door for multiple artists.  More show up than can be allowed into the arena so it proves interesting for those working the doors.  The rain will make it even more challenging.  It will be a 14+ hour day for me so will be ready for time off tomorrow.

Hope everyone has a peaceful Sunday and I survive mine.


----------



## geoffthomas

Good Morning everyone.
It is 31 now with 60 possible later.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

67 going up another 10 degrees. Looks like we're at the beginning of a warming trend.

A bit of running around to do today, but otherwise, I'll be slaving over a hot computer.


----------



## MamaProfCrash

Morning all. Enjoying yogurt with granola while listening to Lucas play. Frozen Summit Oolong in my cup.


----------



## Annalog

Good morning from southern Arizona where we don't spring forward or fall back.  It is just as well as the roosters continue to sound their morning wake up calls before sunrise and their "go to bed" calls at sunset. 

It is currently 38 F headed to a mostly sunny 60 F. A winter storm blew thru yesterday but waited until after the end of the 5 k run/walk race that my mom, my sister, and I entered. 

Hope your Sunday is wonderful!


----------



## Leslie

Good morning,

36 degrees and lots of sun here in southern Maine. Have a great day everyone!

L


----------



## Valmore Daniels

Morning


----------



## intinst

Good morning all. 52° here, with 1½ inches of rain already and much more to come, according to the radar. Took yesterday off, but looks like I'll be going in to work this afternoon. Be good y'all.


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Have a Restful Sunday, All


----------



## Jeff

Good morning, all. Another cool day in the heart of Texas. Have a good un.


----------



## Leslie

Good morning,

Cloudy and 36 this morning here in southern Maine. Have a great Monday everyone!

L


----------



## loonlover

Good morning.  Looks like it will be a fairly pleasant day with a high in the 50s.

This retiree is looking forward to having 4 days off in a row.  But, I'm sure there won't be many events during the summer months so have to work when hours are available.

Hope everyone's week gets off to a great start.


----------



## Valmore Daniels

Good Morning


----------



## Annalog

Good morning from southern Arizona. It is currently a clear 39 F and headed to a sunny 70 F.

Hope your Monday is wonderful.


----------



## Amy Corwin

Good Morning!
It is a beautiful day here in North Carolina and my husband has almost finished building a cute little greenhouse for me. 

Have a wonderful week!


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Boy, did I oversleep. Might have something to do with staying up until 2am. Figured with DST I'd get sleepy around midnight, but I was wide awake.

It's 69 and we'll be skimming 80 degrees this afternoon. Sunny and breezy. Angelo and I had a lovely walk.


----------



## crebel

Good Morning.  It is 37 and rainy here as it was all weekend.  Western and northern parts of the state got some serious rain/ice/snowfall overnight.

Everyone have a safe and happy day!


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Good Morning

An absolutely gorgeous 40 degrees in the desert headed to the 80s.

Hope everyone's week starts off well...


----------



## geoffthomas

Good Morning everyone.
It is 54 right now with a probable high of 58 later.
Mostly cloudy all day.


----------



## geoffthomas

Boy how often do you close one day and open the next in a thread around here.
Good Morning all.
It is raining now and supposed to rain (sometimes hard) all day.
The temp is 53 with a high sometime of 55.
But rain is necessary so I will embrace the rain and the bad traffic that it will bring.


----------



## Leslie

Good morning everyone,

39 right now and cloudy with rain predicted. High of 46.

Have a great Tuesday everyone!

L


----------



## Gertie Kindle

66 zooming over 80 with a 40% chance of showers. I think I'll go upgrade my phone this morning.


----------



## Valmore Daniels

Good Morning


----------



## loonlover

Good morning.  32 going to 61 with partly cloudy skies.  I can live with that.

Hope everyone has a good day.


----------



## Jeff

Good morning. It's 37 going to 73, in the heart of Texas.


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Good Morning

40 headed to the 80s....Beautiful Day !

I am leaving for Las Vegas to have lunch with friends and do some shopping...










Have a Great Day


----------



## Andra

Happy Tuesday!
I hate the time change (grumble grumble grumble...)


----------



## KristenDaRay

43 heading to 53 A little cool for me.


----------



## Leslie

It was a dark and rainy night last night but today is sunny with a high of 52 predicted--41 right now. The snow is melting and spring is in the air. Hooray!

L


----------



## Gertie Kindle

54 going up to 76. Another cold spell coming through tonight. Spring is definitely not in the air.


----------



## Jeff

Good morning, everyone. There's a bright golden-haze on the meadow.


----------



## loonlover

Good morning.  32 going to 55.  I plan on doing some yard work this afternoon.  

Have a great day.


----------



## Valmore Daniels

Morning kboards


----------



## Andra

Good Morning everyone.  We have the same sunshine in Austin that Jeff has a little farther north.


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Good Morning

50 in the desert headed to the 80s
Wildflower bloom seems to be about two weeks early this year.










Have a great day


----------



## geoffthomas

Good Day all.
It is 45 now with 47 possible.
It is clouding-up and may sprinkle some.


----------



## MamaProfCrash

Morning all. Drinking some Frozen Summit Oolong, eating a yogurt, and at work. No idea about the temperature. I was out in my spring/fall fleece (a level 2) and felt comfrotable.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Step aside, folks. Cold front comin' through.

50 supposedly going up to 70. I'll believe it when I see it. We didn't make it yesterday. Hopefully going to get my new phone today.


----------



## loonlover

Good morning.  A high of 68 with partly cloudy skies is expected.

More yard work in store for me today.  It was rather pleasant working outdoors yesterday.  

Hope everyone has a great day.


----------



## Valmore Daniels

Good Morning


----------



## Jeff

Good morning, everyone. It should reach the mid 70s in the heart of Texas today.


----------



## Annalog

Good morning from southern  Arizona.  It is currently 51 F and headed to a sunny 86 F.

Hope your Thursday is wonderful.


----------



## crebel

Morning.  Everyone have a safe and happy day!


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Good Morning

61 in the desert headed to high 80s, low 90s

Have a great day


----------



## geoffthomas

Have a great day all.
It is 43 here and we have some sun now.


----------



## Leslie

Good morning and brrrr! Winter is back--16 degrees this morning. Yikes! At least it is sunny!

L


----------



## geoffthomas

Good Morning from Derwood.
It is 29 now but we expect it to go up to 54 or so.
Have a great day all.


----------



## Andra

Happy Friday!  We started out in the mid-50s this morning.  If you add our typical 30-degree-in-one-day-temperature-change, we should hit somewhere in the 80s before the day is over.


----------



## Valmore Daniels

Good Morning


----------



## Jeff

Good morning, all. Andra's weather prediction is as good as any. Have a good un.


----------



## loonlover

Good morning.  A high of 79 expected today.  Guessing I won't need the long underwear at work tonight.

Joel Osteen speaking at the arena tonight.  I expect a quiet evening from this crowd.  The last I heard it was pretty close to a sellout.

Hope everyone's Friday gets them started on a good weekend.


----------



## crebel

Good Morning.  It is cloudy and cooler (29) here this morning.  Maybe some rain today, maybe a little more snow...

Everyone have a safe and happy day.


----------



## Annalog

Good morning from southern Arizona. It is currently 61 F and headed to 86 F under partly cloudy skies.

Hope your Friday is wonderful.


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Good Morning !

64 in the desert, headed to the 80s.....just enough clouds to make the sky interesting and a fabulously colorful sunrise.

I am meeting friends to go on a "Wildflower Hunt", have lunch and do some shopping.

Have a great Friday All


----------



## Annalog

Annalog said:


> Good morning from southern Arizona. It is currently 61 F and headed to 86 F under partly cloudy skies.
> 
> Hope your Friday is wonderful.


Weather app prediction far too low. It is currently 95.5 F in the shade at my house. Still, it is cooler than it will be during the summer. Mid March and it is already getting too hot to work outside in the afternoon.

I am glad that Arizona does not go on Daylight Savings Time as I do not want more hot afternoon hours during the summer. Instead, I propose Summer Coolness Savings Time where we would change the clocks one or two hours in the opposite direction in order to have more cool morning hours before going to work and more cool evening hours after the sun sets but before kid's bedtimes.


----------



## Leslie

Good morning,

A little warmer today (27) but still chilly. I am off to Massachusetts for Jocelyn's wedding shower! Fun day for me!

L


----------



## Gertie Kindle

49 going up to 77 with a slight warming trend. Not looking forward to walking Angelo this morning. I don't mind the cold as long as it's not windy. Anyway, I'm waiting until the sun is well up.


----------



## geoffthomas

Good Morning from Derwood.
It is 45 with 46 expected. And rain.
Most of the day overcast and light rain.
Let's make a fun day out of this.


----------



## loonlover

Good morning.  57 going to 79 today.  Looking like another pleasant spring day.

Hope it is a great one for all.


----------



## Jeff

It'll be 84 today, deep in the heart of Texas. Have a good un, ya'll.


----------



## Valmore Daniels

Morning all


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Good Morning !

71 and breezy in the desert this morning.
Have a great weekend everyone.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Am I first up? And I thought I overslept. 55 going up to 80. Neighbor's birthday party today.


----------



## Leslie

Good morning,

Greetings from Northampton where it is sunny and an unknown temperature this morning.

L


----------



## geoffthomas

Good Morning from Derwood.
And a _*Happy St. Patrick's Day*_ to all.








It is 39 here and we only expect 41 - possible sxxw flakes in the air later.
But one can never have a bad St. Patrick's day.

Enjoy!


----------



## loonlover

Happy St. Patrick's Day and good morning.  A high of 79 expected with thunderstorms possible for the next couple of days.

Looking forward to a lazy day after a very late night at the arena.  Out for breakfast once II gets up.

Enjoy the day.


----------



## Jeff

Good morning from deep in the heart of Texas. It's cloudy and 64 right now. The high should be near 80. Have a good St Paddy's day.


----------



## crebel

Good Morning and Happy Saint Patrick's Day.  The corned beef, cabbage, and potatoes already smell good cooking in my kitchen.  Come on over, it will be ready by the time you get here!


----------



## Valmore Daniels

morning all  Happy St. Patrick's!


----------



## NapCat (retired)




----------



## *DrDLN* (dr.s.dhillon)

Good morning everyone from sunny CA. It's beautiful spring day. Wish you all a wonderful day.


----------



## Annalog

Happy Saint Patrick's Day from southern Arizona. It is currently a sunny 59 F headed to 80 F. DH and I are headed to a breakfast out while wearing our matching green shirts with an image of a tree reading an e-reader (Woot t-shirts). 

Hope your Sunday is wonderful.


----------



## Leslie

Good morning,

I am back home in Maine. It is 12 degrees right now and they are predicting a foot of snow tomorrow. UGH!

L


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Good Morning

It is 48, headed to the 80s in Death Valley.










Still some snow on the mountains.....wildflowers in the valley.
Beautiful time of the year in the desert.

Have a great week, everyone.


----------



## geoffthomas

Good Morning from Derwood where it is 30 now, with 40 expected and there are some snow flakes in the air.


----------



## Dawn McCullough White

Good morning, it's 20 degrees.  It was 12 last night.  They're calling for snow all week... man, I'm tired of this winter type stuff.

Dawn


----------



## loonlover

Good morning.  Another gloomy day in store with a predicted high of 58.  Some rain fell overnight - may get more today.

Hope everyone has a great day.


----------



## Jeff

It's 66 going toward 81, in the heart of Texas. Good morning, everyone.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

70 going up to 85 and a bit damp. Nice day to walk the dog if it wasn't for the fact that he ate the blackest banana peel I've ever seen.


----------



## crebel

Good Morning.  It is 28 and snowing here.  A couple of inches of the ground, no big deal but I am sure ready for Spring to arrive.  At least it is not the foot of snow Leslie is waiting for!

Everyone have a safe and happy Magnificent Monday!


----------



## Gertie Kindle

crebel said:


> Good Morning. It is 28 and snowing here. A couple of inches of the ground, no big deal but I am sure ready for Spring to arrive. At least it is not the foot of snow Leslie is waiting for!
> 
> Everyone have a safe and happy Magnificent Monday!


Hasn't it been six weeks since Punxutawny Phil saw his shadow?


----------



## Jeff

Gertie Kindle 'a/k/a Margaret Lake' said:


> Hasn't it been six weeks since Punxutawny Phil saw his shadow?


He didn't and it has.


----------



## Annalog

Good morning from southern Arizona. It is currently sunny and should reach the high 70s or low 80s.

Hope your Monday is wonderful.


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Good Morning  !!

57 in Death Valley today with a few clouds, headed to around 80

Have a great day


----------



## Gertie Kindle

66 going up to 83. Damp and foggy for our morning walk.


----------



## Leslie

Good morning,

I'm here and the snow is coming down...

L


----------



## loonlover

Good morning.  35 going to 64 with partly cloudy skies.

Hope everyone has a great day.


----------



## MamaProfCrash

Morning. Having my second pot (third and fourth cup) of Milk oolong whil emunching an apple. Weather is ok, a bit chilly and overcast. Lucas slept well last night. He had a fever yesterday to go along with not sleeping well the night before. No ear infection, probably teething. Tylenol before bed and when he had his midnight bottle seems to have helped.


----------



## Andra

Good Morning everyone.
It was cool enough to wear a light jacket this morning but should get into the 70s later today.


----------



## Valmore Daniels

Morning


----------



## Jeff

Good morning, everyone. See Andra's post for the Heart of Texas weather.


----------



## crebel

Good Morning!  Chilly but sunny here today.  Our snow from yesterday is gone already (don't think Leslie will be able to say that tomorrow...)

I spent most of yesterday with my 3-year old grandson who, along with about half the kids from his daycare, has a stomach virus. Poor babies!  It has been many years since I dealt with a sick little one.  This Gma was worn out.

Everyone have a safe and happy day.


----------



## intinst

Morning all! It's up to 50 now here in AR & mostly sunny. Looking like a very nice day. Y'all be careful now, hear?


----------



## D/W

Wishing you all a happy day!


----------



## geoffthomas

Good Day all.
It is sunny at this time here.


----------



## Leslie

Good morning,

Spring is here and with it, a foot of snow and 19 degrees. Ugh. The front page of the paper shows a picture from last year this same day: temp was 70 degrees and a guy was sunbathing on the beach. As the headline says, "What a difference a year makes."

I am ready for sun, flowers, and warm balmy days!

L


----------



## crebel

Good Morning.  Happy first-day-of-Spring-on-the-calendar-not-in-the-air!  We have flurries this morning, temperatures of 19 (blasting all the way to 30 at some point), and wind chills below zero.  Not quite shorts weather yet!

Everyone have a safe and happy day.  I also want to publically thank Harvey and each one our moderators for the hard work they do here at Kboards.


----------



## loonlover

Good morning.  34 going to 61 with clear skies.  

II actually has the dentist appointment I sent him to last week this morning.  This week the dentist's office did call with a reminder.  Funny how that works.

Hope everyone has a great day.  Stay safe and warm if you are in the snowy parts of the country.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

66 going up to 84. A lot of clouds and showers in the forecast.


----------



## Jeff

Looks like a pretty spring day in store for the heart of Texas,

Somebody tell me why so many people capitalize the seasons? Or am I wrong?


----------



## Annalog

Happy first day of spring from southern Arizona. It is currently a mostly sunny 50 F headed to 80 F.

Hope your day is full of wonder!


----------



## crebel

Jeff said:


> Looks like a pretty spring day in store for the heart of Texas,
> 
> Somebody tell me why so many people capitalize the seasons? Or am I wrong?


Thanks for making me think and do a little minor research this morning, Jeff. I capitalized spring because I thought it was being used as a proper noun, the "name" of the season. My research says you are correct and the seasons are not capitalized unless they are being used as the first word of a sentence. Learn something new every day!


----------



## Jeff

crebel said:


> Thanks for making me think and do a little minor research this morning, Jeff.


I asked only because I've "red-marked" capitalized season names in nearly every book I've beta read, but none of the authors have changed the case.


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Good Morning

Perfect day at the Lighthouse Ranch...Spring bulbs are up, crab-apple and plums trees are in blossom, birds and butterflies everywhere.
I am off today.....and I feel some "Hammock-Kindling" coming on !! giggle










Have a great day all


----------



## geoffthomas

Good Morning all.
It is nice here in Derwood today.
Things are going well (albeit busy) for me today.
Jeff, I don't know why but "people" have always told me to cap the seasons.  So I have.
So Spring is the season and spring is the piece of coiled steel.

just sayin.....


----------



## Leslie

Good morning as we spring into Spring with a very wintry feeling 21 degrees here in southern Maine. I hope everyone has a wonderful day!

L


----------



## loonlover

Good morning.  34 degrees with a high of 54 and a 60% chance of rain in the forecast.

Hope your day is great!


----------



## Annalog

Good morning from southern Arizona. It is currently 55 F and partly cloudy and headed to 77 F and partly sunny.

Hope your Thursday is wonderful.


----------



## Valmore Daniels

Good Morning


----------



## Jeff

It's 52 and going to be 75, deep in the heart of Texas. Good morning, everyone.


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Good Morning...

50 in the desert, headed to the 70s.

Have a Great Day !!


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Yes, it's been that kind of morning. Sorry to be so late.

65 going up to 73 and I don't want to think about what tomorrow is going to bring.


----------



## loonlover

Good morning.  A high of only 46 expected today with a 90% chance of thunderstorms.

The SEC Women's Gymnastics Championship is being held at the arena tomorrow.  Practice sessions will be held this afternoon with the public allowed to watch so I'll be spending my day sitting at multiple places in the arena.  I have no idea how many people will show up either day.  It may prove to be fun or just very boring.

Hope everyone has a great day!


----------



## Leslie

Good morning,

It's still winter here in Maine with 28 degrees and flurries predicted. 

Have a great Friday everyone!

L


----------



## Valmore Daniels

Morning


----------



## Jeff

Good morning from deep in the heart of Texas. The current temperature here is 63 with an expected high of 79.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Started the day at 49, it's now 69, and going up to 79. Is this a sign?


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Good Morning

53 in the desert, headed to a breezy 64.

Lovely with the windows open and the fireplace burning......
Unfortunately, I am doing taxes and other work today and cannot "play" outside.

Have a great Friday, All


----------



## *DrDLN* (dr.s.dhillon)

Good morning you all from sunny N.California. It's sunny but windy day...


----------



## geoffthomas

I am having a very interesting Friday.
I hope you are too.


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Good Morning

It is a nippy 43 as I head into Death Valley (my Monday)...should be sunny and in the 50s down there.

Have a great weekend all


----------



## loonlover

Good morning.  A little chilly at 41 with gloomy skies.  More rain expected today with a high of 54.

I'll be keeping up with the weather through video cameras at the arena.  Expecting another very boring day.  I don't anticipate a crowd watching gymnastics to be too rowdy.

Hope everyone's having a great weekend.


----------



## Jeff

Good morning, all. It should be 79 and cloudy, in the heart of Texas. Have a good un.


----------



## Leslie

Good morning from southern Maine where it is still cold and wintry.  

L


----------



## Amy Corwin

Good morning! Lots of errands to run today, but it's cold and gray so I won't regret not spending more time in the garden. 

Have a great weekend!


----------



## geoffthomas

Good Morning from Derwood.
It is 31 now with 52 coming.
Oh yeah and it is sunny.


----------



## Valmore Daniels

Morning all


----------



## Gertie Kindle

73 going up to 87, cloudy but not much chance of rain. March is almost over but it hasn't been very windy. We had a few days when it kicked up, but not like it usually does.

Hopefully tripping to the library this morning.


----------



## Elmore Hammes

Good morning, all. A mostly sunny but still un-Spring-like day in central Indiana, temps at 31 heading toward 44 with a potential large snowstorm coming in tomorrow. A busy but enjoyable day planned - visiting the cats at the local shelter, auditioning for our community theatre's production of South Pacific and watching the NCAA tourney.

Have a great day!

Elmore


----------



## geoffthomas

Good Morning from Derwood.
It is 28 now and we expect 46.
Later tonight we will start a couple days of rain/stuff.
Or so "they" say.


----------



## Leslie

Good morning from southern Maine where it is sunny and 36 degrees. Melt, snow, melt!

L


----------



## Gertie Kindle

73 going up to 88 but we have another cold front coming through. I expect a major nap to take place this afternoon.


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Good Morning

It is a nippy 35 in the desert this morning.
I am off to Death Valley where it will be a blistering 66.

Hope everyone has a restful Sunday


----------



## loonlover

Good morning.  Currently 45 degrees with a high of 48 expected.  Still very gloomy skies with a 20% chance of more rain this morning.  We also have a wind advisory until 9PM this evening.

Hope everyone has a peaceful Sunday.


----------



## Jeff

Good morning, all. It's cold and looks like a few more nights of freezing in store for the heart of Texas. Not good for the fruit trees that were in bloom yesterday.


----------



## Valmore Daniels

Morning, morning


----------



## Jeff

Good morning. It's currently 27 in the heart of Texas and not expected to get above 57. Strange weather.


----------



## Ann in Arlington

Well. . . . it's not been a particularly _cold_ winter. . . .but it just won't go away. 2-3 inches of snow on our deck this morning! 

I gotta go to work anyway, of course. 

Good Morning, all!


----------



## drenee

Good morning.  Two or three inches of wet heavy snow for us overnight.  No court hearings scheduled, so I can work from home.  
Have a great Monday, KB friends. 
deb


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Good Morning

It is a delightful 47 in the desert, headed for the 70s-80s in Death Valley.
We have a few really busy weeks now.  Spring Break and Snow Birds !!!

Wish I could share our sunshine with all you folks who can not shake snow this year.

Have a Great Week


----------



## Leslie

Good morning,

Sunny right now and 30 degrees with a high of 46 predicted.

Have a great day everyone!

L


----------



## joanhallhovey

Good morning, everyone, from New Brunswick, Canada.  Beautiful day here today, chilly but spring is on the way.


----------



## loonlover

Good morning.  Currently 30 degrees with an expected high of 50.  The skies are clear and sunshine is streaming in through the back window.  We still have a wind advisory in place, but blue skies do make it less spooky sounding.

Hope everyone has a great day.


----------



## crebel

Ann in Arlington said:


> Well. . . . it's not been a particularly _cold_ winter. . . .but it just won't go away. 2-3 inches of snow on our deck this morning!
> 
> I gotta go to work anyway, of course.
> 
> Good Morning, all!


This, except we have 5-6" on the deck this morning. It seems so late in the season to still have snow, but one of the biggest blizzards on record in Iowa was in April of 1973, so we may not be done yet...

Good Morning to all. Everyone have a safe and happy day.


----------



## SEAN H. ROBERTSON

Good morning all. Frigid and light snow in Michigan. A wonderful day to everyone!


----------



## Andra

Good Morning!
I think we are having the last week of chilly weather for the year since Easter is just around the corner. 
Have a great day!


----------



## geoffthomas

Good Day all.
I suspect that I am the latest Morning poster.


----------



## Leslie

geoffthomas said:


> Good Day all.
> I suspect that I am the latest Morning poster.


And you might have been the earliest morning poster tomorrow, except I snuck in with with this message.  

L


----------



## geoffthomas

Good Morning.
It is Tuesday and that is a good thing.
It is also 30 here in Dewood, with 48 expected.
Yesterday was snowy/rainy - kinda icky.
Today we should see the sun.


----------



## drenee

Good Tuesday morning.  I have to go to the office this morning.  At least the roads are better than yesterday.  
Have a great day, KB friends. 
deb


----------



## loonlover

Good morning.  28 degrees going to 50.

Thought I'd get up and get my errands done early today.

Hope everyone has a great day.


----------



## Leslie

Good morning,

34 and sunny with a high of 45 predicted. A week ago today I was watching the snow fall so I guess we are moving in the right direction, weather wise.

L


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Good Morning

54 in the desert...should be in the 70s in Death Valley.

Have a great day


----------



## SEAN H. ROBERTSON

Good morning, all. 34 and cloudy here in Michigan.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

53 going up to 68 and it should be colder tomorrow. So far, the predicted 40's haven't happened, not that I'm complaining.

It was a very chilly 53 when I took Angelo for his walk and he had me running down the driveway. I'm too old to run.


----------



## Amy Corwin

Good morning! It is a trifle chilly at the moment, just above freezing, but the sun is out and it looks like a great day is ahead!


----------



## crebel

Good morning all!  "I'm dreaming of a white Easter..."  Oh wait, that's not the right lyrics.  

Everyone have a safe and happy day!


----------



## Jeff

Dang, it's cold in the heart of Texas. Good morning, folks.


----------



## spotsmom

Good morning from Central Oregon where it was 34 when I arose.  Blue sky, but rain on the way.  And yesterday, I was enjoying the low 80's in Phoenix.  I get jealous until I realize that in another month it will be unbearable (at least to me)!


----------



## Jeff

Good morning. Where did everyone go?


----------



## MamaProfCrash

Morning all. Today is suppose to be nice, 50's and no snow or rain. I'll belive it when I see it.

I want this winter gone. It has been a crappy one in the sense that all of the various illnesses seemed to be worse then past years. I know I have a 9 month old germ facotry living in my house but I have never gotten this sick and stayed sick for so long. It is nuts. Just bring on warmer weather and allergies. I can deal with the allergies, really I can.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

45 going up to 68. Angelo looked so cute in his red and gray striped sweater with the little pockets (no doubt to hold his snacks).


----------



## crebel

Morning All.  I hear you about the never-ending-winter-of-2012/13, Prof.  We are, however, expecting sunshine today - WooHoo!!

Everyone have a safe and happy day.


----------



## Leslie

Good morning,

Sunny this morning and 36 with a high of 42 predicted. Like everyone else, I am sick of winter! At least we've had sun the past few days but I am ready for slightly warmer temperatures.

L


----------



## loonlover

Good morning.  Sunny here also with an expected high of 57.

Need to mow the weeds in the front yard today.  

Have a great day!


----------



## Valmore Daniels

Morning


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Good Morning !!

Sympathies to all of you still in the endless winter of 2012/2013.

So it is with extreme guilt that I tell you that our desert springtime is also extended.

There was a fabulous Moonset/Sunrise earlier...










It is now 55 headed to the 70s...Wonderful weather for all out tourist friends

Have a great day


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Wow! What a picture. Almost makes me want to visit the desert.


----------



## SEAN H. ROBERTSON

Good morning all!  41 degrees but partly sunny in Michigan,  which is making me   even more.


----------



## geoffthomas

Good Morning all.
It is 43 here in Derwood.  Which is nice because it was a whole lot colder when I got up this am.
We don't expect more than 47 with a cloudy and windy day.


----------



## MamaProfCrash

Morning all. It is some degree out, no idea what. 

Drinking Genmaicha and having some yogurt at work.


----------



## SEAN H. ROBERTSON

Good morning all. Partly cloud, 34 degrees in Michigan. Here's to a new great day for us all.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

47 going up to 71. Looks like it's going to be a sunny day. Too early to take Angelo for his walk.


----------



## Leslie

Good morning,

36 degrees, cloudy, with rain expected.

I wanted to share the newest Good Morning Thread policy with everyone:










Questions? Just ask.


----------



## loonlover

Good morning. 39 going to 68 in central Arkansas. We won't be here for the high temp, tho, as we should be on the road to Kansas by eleven noon.

Hope everyone has a great day.


----------



## Amy Corwin

It's a lovely, sunny day and 33 degrees at the moment.

Had a terrible thunderstorm last week and on a walk through the woods, we found a tree completely shattered by a lightning strike. I took some photos and wrote a blog to show what the results. it is awesome (in the sense of awe inspiring) and all I can say is I'm glad I wasn't standing anywhere near that tree. 

http://amycorwin.blogspot.com/2013/03/lightning-strike.html


----------



## Valmore Daniels

Good Morning


----------



## crebel

Good morning all.  We have sunny skies this morning and temperatures are expected to climb to around 50 - lovely!

Geez, Leslie, you will probably find me first on the list for getting "thunder-punched".  I'm tired of gloomy winter, but I promised not to complain about the cold so I could reserve my complaints for the summer temperatures.  It is so much easier to stay warm than to stay cool!  Ah well, I can't say I haven't be duly warned.

Everyone have a safe and happy day.


----------



## Jeff

It's 55 and cloudy in the heart of Texas. Good morning, everyone.

If you need a definition of "thunder-punch", Amy Corwin took a picture of the results:


----------



## Leslie

Great synergy on the thread this morning! LOL.

L


----------



## geoffthomas

Good Morning all.
It is 43 now in Derwood.  Once again it was a colder when I got up this am.
Predictions are for 48 with a cloudy and windy day.


----------



## NapCat (retired)

A somewhat delayed good morning.....

It is so gorgeous here this morning I could not get out of bed...and have been kindling
windows are open, birds singing, slight breeze ringing the windchimes, but alas I had to get up to see how you Winter-folks are doing !!










47 headed to the low 70s

Have a great day, everyone


----------



## Leslie

Good morning,

39 and cloudy this morning. Have a great Friday everyone!

L


----------



## Jeff

Good morning, all. It's 57 and cloudy in the heart of Texas. Looks like we're doomed. North Korea has us targeted along with LA, DC and Hawaii. Drat.


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Good Morning

50 headed to the 70s in Death Valley. Today is my Monday on the busiest week of our season.
But lots of fun in store with wonderful visitors on Spring vacation.

Sorry to see you go Jeff...[sic]...


----------



## joanhallhovey

Good morning, everyone.  It's a lovely sunny springlike day here in New Brunswick, Canada. The ice is near broken up in the Kennebecasis River behind my house.
Have a productive day!


----------



## geoffthomas

Good Morning from Derwood, MD.
It is 43 with 56 possible - sunny mostly.


----------



## Leslie

Leslie said:


> Good morning,
> 
> 39 and cloudy this morning. Have a great Friday everyone!
> 
> L


Update: in less than one hour it has gone from being cloudy and gray to sunny with lots of blue skies. As we say here in Maine, if you don't like the weather, wait a minute. LOL.

L


----------



## loonlover

Good morning from Wichita, KS.  Currently 49 with a high of 72 expected.  Oh, and thunderstorms possible.

Hope everyone enjoys their day.


----------



## SEAN H. ROBERTSON

37 & mostly sunny in Michigan. Good morning to you all!


----------



## crebel

Good morning!  It is sunny and headed to the 60s here, no white Easter after all!

Everyone have a safe and happy day.


----------



## *DrDLN* (dr.s.dhillon)

Good morning you all from sunny N. California. It will be raining in the next 2 days..


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Good Morning

Another incredibly beautiful day in Death Valley.
Hope everyone is enjoying their holiday weekend.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

54 going up to 76. Handyman still here working. I still can't get into my kitchen or my bathroom.


----------



## SEAN H. ROBERTSON

Good morning, KB!  It's mostly sunny and 37 in Michigan.  I'm feeling awesome today, hope you're feeling even better!


----------



## Leslie

Good morning,

Cloudy and 42 in Maine. My husband is outside doing yardwork and I am thinking of the wedding that will be there soon...just nine weeks away! Have a great Saturday everyone.

L


----------



## Jeff

Good morning. Looks like it will be eighty-something in the heart of Texas.


----------



## crebel

Good morning!  It is rainy this morning, but should clear off by afternoon with pleasant temperatures in the 60s.

Everyone have a safe and happy day.


----------



## loonlover

Good morning.  57 going to 72 here in Wichita with a chance of more thunderstorms.  There was a really loud one early this morning.

Hope everyone has a great day.


----------



## Valmore Daniels

Good Morning


----------



## Annalog

Good morning from southern Arizona.  Today is overcast and warm. This morning was much cooler when I had a  unpleasant task to do.

Hope your Saturday is wonderful.


----------



## Jeff

Happy birthday, Anna. I've been trying to say that all afternoon but the site keeps crashing.


----------



## geoffthomas

I am also claiming the up-and-down as an excuse.
It took me the longest time to get the post up in the Birthday folder.
So once again, Happy Birthday Anna.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Sorry I missed your birthday, Anna.










And to everyone who celebrates ...










58 going up to 82. I'll be Easter Egg hunting with GD in a little bit (after I walk Angelo). We dyed them Friday afternoon.


----------



## Leslie

Good morning and Happy Easter for those who celebrate.

28 degrees in Maine this morning--doesn't feel too much like spring. I have just been told that the Easter-Bagel arrived with some breakfast treats for us.

Have a great day everyone. And happy belated birthday Anna!

L


----------



## Annalog

Thanks Jeff, Geoff, and Gertie. I was not sure my Good morning post went through due to KB crashing. I will see the images here and in the Birthday folder when I have access to WiFi as I am at my mom's and posting from my trusty K2 and using the KB WAP2 text only interface. 

Happy Easter morning from southern Arizona. It is currently 56 F and clear in Tucson and is headed to a sunny 87 F.

Hope your Sunday is wonderful.


----------



## NapCat (retired)




----------



## Jeff

Happy Easter from deep in the heart of Texas.


----------



## Ann in Arlington

Yes. I know. I am going to hell.


----------



## geoffthomas

Good Morning all.
And yes Ann, He is risen indeed.


----------



## loonlover

Good morning and Happy Easter.

We will be heading home today.  Hoping the thunderstorms fail to materialize as we get close to Arkansas.

Happy Belated Birthday, Anna.

Hope everyone has a wonderful day.


----------



## Jeff

Ann in Arlington said:


> Yes. I know. I am going to hell.


Maybe not. But expect to be punished.


----------



## drenee

Happy Easter.  

Yesterday was a very nice spring day.  Today, not so much.  Started raining about an hour ago.  And the furnace keeps kicking on. 
Have a wonderful Sunday, KB friends. 
deb


----------



## Holly

Going out to garden in near freezing weather.  The string algae in out pond needs pulling out.  Happy Easter everyone.  Snow predicted for tomorrow!


----------



## Valmore Daniels

Happy Easter


----------



## Jeff

Good morning from deep in the heart of Texas. The bluebonnets are in bloom. All's right with the world.


----------



## SEAN H. ROBERTSON

Good morning, KB!  Partly sunny and 30 degrees in Michigan.  Have an awesome day!


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Good Morning

27 degrees.....wintry mix with snow accumulations to 6"....gusts to 50 mph










Have a fun day !!


----------



## loonlover

Good morning.  A beautiful, sunny day with a high of 73 in store.

Had an easy trip home yesterday and, as usual, it was good to sleep in my own bed last night.

Hope everyone has a great day and doesn't get fooled too many times.


----------



## Leslie

Good morning,

41 and rain is predicted for today. April showers and all that...

L


----------



## geoffthomas

Good Morning from Derwood, MD.
It is 45 now with 59 expected and a nice sunny day.


----------



## Valmore Daniels

Morning


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Can I start the day over again?


----------



## crebel

Good morning!  The sun is shining and temperatures will get into the 40s later today.  We had snow flurries last night that didn't stick, but technically it did snow on Easter.

Everyone have a safe and happy day.  {{{hugs}}} for Gertie this morning, I hope your day gets better!


----------



## Gertie Kindle

crebel said:


> Good morning! The sun is shining and temperatures will get into the 40s later today. We had snow flurries last night that didn't stick, but technically it did snow on Easter.
> 
> Everyone have a safe and happy day. {{{hugs}}} for Gertie this morning, I hope your day gets better!


Snip!!


----------



## D/W

A good morning to all!


----------



## Annalog

Good morning from southern Arizona. It is currently in the low 60s and headed to a sunny 80 F.

Gertie, hope your day improves!  

Hope your day is wonderful.


----------



## drenee

Missed the morning.  I could not sleep past 3 this morning.  I finally got up about 4:30, listened to a book for a while, snoozed in try chair for a bit.  I finally went back to bed after J got up and slept till 9.  I rarely sleep that late.  Which, of course, had me on the run for the rest of the day trying to get stuff done.  
WV has implemented new procedures for renewing drivers license.  So I had to go to the courthouse of my place of birth and marriage and get new documentation for both. I have bee divorced for 11 years but I have to have the marriage certificate to prove my name change.  Kind of frustrating. 
Anyway, I hope Monday was a success for you. 
deb


----------



## geoffthomas

Good Morning all.
It is 29 with 49 expected.
Hopefully another sunny day.


----------



## Leslie

Good morning,

Lots of sun but chilly today--28 right now with only a high of 38 expected. One of these days spring will arrive...

L


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Good Morning

Just another perfect day in the desert.
Today is my Friday and I look forward to a three day break.....been a busy, busy holiday week in Death Valley


----------



## loonlover

Good morning.  Not much of a change from the current temp of 47 expected today and rain in the forecast for the next 4 days.  

Hope everyone has a great day.


----------



## SEAN H. ROBERTSON

Great morning, KB!  26 frigid degrees in Michigan.  Hot cup of coffee coming up. Enjoy your day!


----------



## Jeff

Good morning. It's 61, going toward the mid seventies and rain, in the heart of Texas.


----------



## crebel

Good morning.  Sunshine and mild temperatures again today.  It is starting to feel like spring after all!

I am busy re-braiding Gertie's snapped rope from yesterday so she can hang on again!  I hope all is well.

Everyone have a safe and happy day.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Going up in the 80's today. Walked the dog very early. Still almost dark. Even though I'm getting up earlier, I don't think it's a good idea to walk him before it's get light.



drenee said:


> Missed the morning. I could not sleep past 3 this morning. I finally got up about 4:30, listened to a book for a while, snoozed in try chair for a bit. I finally went back to bed after J got up and slept till 9. I rarely sleep that late. Which, of course, had me on the run for the rest of the day trying to get stuff done.
> WV has implemented new procedures for renewing drivers license. So I had to go to the courthouse of my place of birth and marriage and get new documentation for both. I have bee divorced for 11 years but I have to have the marriage certificate to prove my name change. Kind of frustrating.
> Anyway, I hope Monday was a success for you.
> deb


Florida started that a couple of years ago. What a pain. The immigrants who walked in the door, didn't even need a birth certificate.


----------



## Leslie

Good morning everyone,

Another chilly morning--29 right now. I am looking forward to being in Phoenix in 48 hours where they say it is going to be hot all weekend. Right now, hot is fine with me!

L


----------



## geoffthomas

Good Morning all.


----------



## loonlover

Good morning.  Another rainy day in store with a high of 50 and a lake wind advisory.  Rainfall yesterday amounted to 1/2 inch.  It sure seemed like more than 1/2 inch fell.

Hope everyone has a great day.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

And I'm running out the door.


----------



## Valmore Daniels

Good Morning


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Good Morning

Beautiful quiet morning in the desert...headed to the 70s
I am off today.....so gardening and napcatcatnappin' is on queue










Have a great day


----------



## crebel

Good morning.  Another sunny, mild, and slightly warmer day is in store for us.

Everyone have a safe and happy day.  Safe travels, Leslie.


----------



## D/W

Good morning to all!


----------



## Jeff

Good morning, all. It's 52 and dreary, in the heart of Texas.


----------



## Annalog

Good morning from southern Arizona. It is currently in the 60s and headed to a sunny 80 F.

Hope your day is full of wonder.


----------



## Leslie

Good morning,

30 degrees and dark. My weather widget tells me it is 60 degrees in Phoenix where we will be in <12 hrs!

L


----------



## Andra

Good morning everyone.  We are having weird weather in Texas again (still).  It was raining the past two days and is now in the low 50s.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

73 going up in the 80's and we're expecting thunderstorms later. We need the rain.


----------



## crebel

Good morning!  Another lovely spring day in store.  I am off to the dentist (happy, happy, joy, joy).

Everyone have a safe and happy day.


----------



## loonlover

Good morning.  41 going to 57 and it is raining.    

Leslie, have a safe trip.

Everyone have a great day.


----------



## Jeff

Good morning from deep in the cold, damp heart of Texas.


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Good Morning

Beautiful morning.....just watched the International Space Station pass over. Kool !
....now headed to my first Tai Chi class....nervous about that !!










Have a great day !


----------



## Annalog

Good morning from southern Arizona. It is currently sunny in the 60s and headed to the mid 80s.

Hope your day is wonderful.


----------



## drenee

It has been in the twenties the last two mornings.  The sun is very bright currently, so I am hoping that means the weather person is right and it will get to 50 today.  I noticed yesterday that none of the trees have buds yet.    I would like to see a few soon. 

Have a safe trip, Leslie.  
deb


----------



## *DrDLN* (dr.s.dhillon)

Good morning everyone. It is cloudy and raining in Sunny N. California..


----------



## geoffthomas

Good Day all.


----------



## Andra

TGIF!!
Have a great day.


----------



## Valmore Daniels

Morning


----------



## loonlover

Good morning.  Chilly at 36 this morning but the sun is shining and a high of 68 is expected.  

Bread baking on the agenda later this morning.

Hope everyone has a great day.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

The Big Boomers rolled in last night and everything is still wet. I guess were in for some April showers, or more likely, April thunderstorms. We missed the March winds, although they are calling it Marchuary because we had colder temps in March than in January. Crazy weather. When I was a kid, they used to blame the crazy weather on _those damned Russians_. Can't do that anymore.

67 going up to a cool, damp 79.


----------



## Jeff

Good morning, all. It's 37 going to 72 in the heart of Texas.


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Good Morning

Delightful 54, headed to a breezy 75

Happy Friday all............


----------



## Leslie

Good morning from Phoenix where it is sunny and warm. We are going to have breakfast, then head to the Hall of Flame (National Firefighters Museum), then head to the Biltmore for lunch at Frank and Albert's. Then I begin work at 2 pm...

Have a great day everyone!

L


----------



## Annalog

Good morning from southern Arizona. It is currently a mostly sunny 64 F and headed to the mid 80s.

Hope your Friday is wonderful.


----------



## geoffthomas

Good day all.
I hope you are enjoying this Friday.


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Good Morning

50 in the desert this morning, headed to a cloudy, breezy 75.
It is my Monday, so I will get to enjoy this weather in Death Valley.

Have a great weekend all.


----------



## Annalog

Good morning from southern Arizona. It is currently 60 F headed to a sunny 85 F. I am at my mom's house this morning as we will soon be headed to Catalina State Park to participate in a 5.2 mile run/walk. We will be walking, not running.  

Hope your day is wonderful.


----------



## loonlover

Good morning.  It is 49 going to 75 with partly cloudy skies.

The Gaithers are at the arena tonight.  Usually a pretty easy show for me.

Hope everyone is having a great weekend.


----------



## Jeff

Good morning from deep in the heart of Texas. It should be in the 80s today so I suppose I'll have to stop complaining about the cold.


----------



## geoffthomas

Good Morning from the Maryland suburbs of D.C.
It is 43, going up to 5 today.
Time to get out in the yard and sweat there a little.


----------



## SEAN H. ROBERTSON

Good morning all! 35 and cloudy in Michigan.  Have an enjoyable day!


----------



## Leslie

Good morning from beautiful, sunny Phoenix where I am indoors and have to work all day!

L


----------



## Amy Corwin

Good morning! It's a gorgeous day and I intend to get out and do some gardening to take advantage of such lovely weather!


----------



## Valmore Daniels

Good Morning


----------



## geoffthomas

Good early morning on a nice Sunday.
It is still dark here in Derwood, MD.
And it is 39 with 66 predicted.
Best wishes for your Sunday.


----------



## drenee

Good Sunday morning.  Listening to the birds this sunny morning.  
Looks like we might have another warm day today in northern WV. 
Possible rain this afternoon.  
Have a great day, KB friends. 
deb


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Good Morning

54 and dead calm in the desert....high wind in the forecast.

Hope everyone has a restful Sunday


----------



## loonlover

Good morning.  55 going to 73 with mostly cloudy skies at the moment.  Hoping the partly cloudy skies appear.  I'd love to see the sun sometime today.

Hope everyone has a peaceful Sunday.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Already 73 and going up near 80. I was thinking when I walked Angelo this morning that it felt just like an Easter Sunday.


----------



## Jeff

Good morning. It's 63 in the heart of Texas.


----------



## Valmore Daniels

Morning


----------



## Annalog

Good morning from southern Arizona. It is currently a sunny 63 F and headed to 81 F. We have a wind advisory for tomorrow.

Hope your Sunday is wonderful.


----------



## Leslie

Another beautiful morning in Phoenix. After lunch, we head for Sedona!

L


----------



## *DrDLN* (dr.s.dhillon)

Good morning from Sunny N. California. Temp around 70s and it's beautiful day. Slightly windy...


----------



## Jeff

Good morning, all. The heart of Texas temperatures today should be in the 70s. Have a good un.


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Good Morning

It is a windy 57 in the desert which may be our high for the day.....
Hurricane force winds in the forecast !!










I suspect I will be assisting many Unhappy Campers in Death Valley today...

Have a good Monday


----------



## geoffthomas

Well Spring has come to Maryland.
It is 52 with 76 expected.  
Partly cloudy skies and a good attitude.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

65 going up to 81. It was still pretty dark when I walked Angelo, so I don't know what kind of day it's going to be.


----------



## Valmore Daniels

Good Morning


----------



## loonlover

Good morning.  66 going to 77 with partly cloudy skies.  Looking like a nice spring day in store.

Hope everyone's week gets off to a great start.


----------



## Annalog

Good morning from southern Arizona. It is currently sunny, windy, and 64 F. Today is supposed to reach 78 F with a wind advisory in effect from 11 am to 8 pm with sustained winds of 40 mph and gusts up to 60 mph. I will be driving to work this afternoon and plan to leave early so that I can take my time. DH is going to a job fair today. 

Hope your day is wonderful.


----------



## Leslie

Good morning,

Today's plan was to go see the Grand Canyon, which is a 2 hour drive from here (then a 4 hour drive back to Phoenix for our 10 pm plane). The weather report is 40 degrees, windy, and rainy. It does not sound like ideal Grand Canyon viewing weather.  

I am more than a little disappointed in this development!

L


----------



## Leslie

Good morning. In Newark waiting for our flight to Boston. The flight from Phoenix was late and we missed two connections. It has been a long night. I'll be glad to get home.


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Good Morning

48 and cloudy in the desert and high winds persist....Leslie must have brought this weather to the SW !!

Have a great day !!


----------



## loonlover

Good morning.  61 going to 79 with cloudy skies.

I hope to get some mowing done today before more rain falls tomorrow.  

Hope everyone has a great day.


----------



## Jeff

Good morning, everyone. It's 70 in the heart of Texas. I feel your pain, Leslie.


----------



## Valmore Daniels

Morning all


----------



## crebel

A late good morning to all.  Our weather will be heading to the 70s with cloudy skies and occasional rain.  The farmers are happy.

Everyone have a safe and happy day.


----------



## Annalog

Good morning from southern Arizona. It rained on my drive home last night. This morning it is 52 F, overcast, and the clouds still look dusty. Today's high is supposed to be in the mid 60s.

Hope your day is wonderful.


----------



## Leslie

NapCat said:


> Good Morning
> 
> 48 and cloudy in the desert and high winds persist....Leslie must have brought this weather to the SW !!
> 
> Have a great day !!


Yes, that's what they all say. I'm sort of like Little Leslie Snowcloud...LOL

L


----------



## geoffthomas

Good day all.


----------



## drenee

Little Leslie Snowcloud.  I love it.


----------



## loonlover

Good morning.  71 going to 81 with cloudy skies at the moment.  We have the potential for severe thunderstorms and the low tonight will be in the 40s.

Yesterday was a very productive day - yard mowed and trimmed.  Think I'll take it a little easier today.

Hope everyone has a great day.


----------



## Leslie

Good morning,

43 degrees and foggy, with rain predicted for later today.

It's good to be home and sleeping in my own bed.

L


----------



## Valmore Daniels

Morning


----------



## Annalog

Good morning from southern Arizona. It is currently a sunny 43 and headed to the mid 60s.

Hope your day is wonderful.


----------



## Jeff

Good morning, everyone. A cold front has moved into the heart of Texas. It's not a very nice day.


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Good Morning

39 ! in the desert this morning.....still windy, but should reach a sunny 70 degrees

I am off today and looking forward to just putzing around.

Have a good day !


----------



## geoffthomas

Good Morning.
It is going into the mid-80s today.
and either partly sunny or partly cloudy.
So it will appear to be a nice day.


----------



## crebel

A late good morning!  "It's raining, it's pouring..."

Everyone have a safe and happy day!


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Late to the party again. Gorgeous day. The sun feels so nice. Wednesday is shopping day and I'm pooped. Short nap.


----------



## loonlover

Surprised this is the second day in a row I'm the first on this thread.

Good morning.  42 going to 64 today with partly cloudy skies.

Some areas of the state have tornado damage.  We were lucky - all we had was thunderstorms in our area.

Hope your day goes well.


----------



## geoffthomas

Good Morning from Derwood.
LL so sorry to hear about your heavy weather, but glad that it did not get to you and II.
We have another warm day today 63 now with 81 expected.
Rain coming.


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Good Morning

Beautiful 50 degrees with a breeze in the desert.....headed to around 80.
I am off to my Tai Chi class and grocery shopping.

Have a great day


----------



## Jeff

Good morning from deep in the heart of Texas. It's a bit chilly here today.


----------



## crebel

Good morning from chilly and wet Iowa.  A few snow flurries are expected to mix in with rain today!

I'm sure you will all be excited to know that Ottumwa, Iowa is being featured tomorrow morning on the Today Show.  I didn't know anything about it until I heard the promo yesterday morning, so you won't see me!  It sounds like the focus will be our large and growing immigrant population.

Everyone have a safe and happy day.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Getting lighter in the morning when I walk Angelo which is really nice. 77 going up to 85. Nice and sunny.


----------



## Jeff

Good morning from deep in the heart of Texas. It's 10 degrees colder than the predicted low of 48, so who knows what the high might be.


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Good Morning

It is a delightful 54 degrees in the desert the morning, headed to the 70s.

It is my Monday, but TGIF to the rest of you.


----------



## Leslie

Good morning,

Cloudy with rain predicted. Have a great Friday everyone!

L


----------



## geoffthomas

Good morning from Derwood on this fine Friday.
It is 54 here now and raining.
We are told it will be 72 later and not raining.
Had some loud thunder in the middle of the night.

So looking forward to the not raining.


----------



## loonlover

Good morning.  38 going to 73 with sunny skies.  Looking beautiful out there if it weren't for the green haze from the pine pollen.

George Strait and Martina McBride at the arena tonight.  More than 18,000 tickets have been sold. (II has a ticket).  I'll be busy!

Hope your Friday is a great one.


----------



## Valmore Daniels

Morning all


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Good Morning

49 in the desert, headed to a partly cloudy 85.
We are having our end of season party after work on the grounds of Scotty's Castle....should be perfect.










Have a Great Day


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Beautiful place, NapCat, although it looks more like a _Juanita's Castle_ than Scotty.  Have fun.

76 going up another ten degrees. Lots of thundering going on and very dark, gray skies, but no rain predicted until this afternoon.


----------



## Leslie

Good morning,

37 degrees and kind of gray this morning, with rain predicted.

L


----------



## loonlover

Good morning.  48 going to 75 today.  Looks like a gorgeous day in store.

I didn't leave the arena until after midnight.  It was an easy night considering attendance was over 18,000.  And the stage set-up George Strait uses meant I was able to hear the concert better than I do most of the time.  I will say George was in fine voice last night.

Hope you are having a great weekend.


----------



## geoffthomas

It is 52 here (Derwood) now.  
Was 43 when I got up.
Going up to 66 (maybe).
But it is sunny.


----------



## Jeff

It's going to be 81 in the heart of Texas today. Good morning, all. Hope you have a wonderful day.


----------



## SEAN H. ROBERTSON

Good morning,  all! 39 degrees and showers in Michigan.


----------



## Annalog

Good morning from southern Arizona. It is currently sunny and in the mid 40s with 79 F predicted for later today. DH and I will celebrate our 40th anniversary this morning, probably with a nice breakfast, before I head to work this afternoon. It is difficult to believe it has been that long; sometimes it seems like such a short time. 

May today result in wonderful memories in the future.


----------



## Valmore Daniels

Mornings


----------



## crebel

Good morning.  It is 37 and sunny with expected highs in the 50s.

Happy Anniversary Anna and DH!  I wish you many more years of wonderful memories.

Everyone have a safe and happy day.


----------



## Jeff

Happy anniversary, Anna. 

It's also Happy Guy's anniversary. If he wasn't already so happy I'd wish him a happy anniversary too.


----------



## Annalog

Thank you, Chris and Jeff!

Happy Anniversary, Happy Guy!


----------



## Jeff

It's also Harvey's anniversary. Happy anniversary to the Chutes.


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Good Morning

It is a beautiful 64 degrees in the desert, headed to the 80s.

I hope everyone has a restful Sunday


----------



## Gertie Kindle

76 going to 86. Absolutely gorgeous, beautiful day. The cardinals singing, sun shining, breezes breezing, and Angelo hardly ate any garbage along the way.


----------



## loonlover

Good morning.  55 going to 82.  Sure looks like it will be another gorgeous day.

Hope everyone has a peaceful day.


----------



## Annalog

Happy anniversary (a day late), Harvey!

Good morning from southern Arizona.  While it is currently a cool and sunny 55 F, it will be in the low 80s here later in the day.

Hope your Sunday is wonderful!


----------



## Jeff

Good morning, all. Hope you're enjoying your Sunday. It should be 84 in the heart of Texas today.


----------



## Valmore Daniels

Good Morning


----------



## geoffthomas

Good Morning all.


----------



## Leslie

Good morning,

Although it is 47 degrees, Tony is replacing all the screens on the porch so I guess he is confident that one of these days, spring *will* arrive.

Have a great Sunday everyone!

L


----------



## *DrDLN* (dr.s.dhillon)

Good morning you all from sunny N California. Its crisp cool sunny morning with some breeze..


----------



## Amy Corwin

Good Morning! Looks like a beautiful day and I hope everyone is starting out the work week with luck and a smile!


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Good Morning

57 in the desert headed to the 80s, beautiful sunrise.

Have a great Monday


----------



## Jeff

Good morning from the heart of Texas where it's 70 and headed toward 91. Happy birthday, LDB.


----------



## Leslie

Good morning and Happy Patriot's Day to those who celebrate (we do here in Maine).

44 degrees and lots of sun this morning. A high of 54 is predicted. It feels like spring, at last!

L


----------



## Valmore Daniels

Morning


----------



## Annalog

Good morning from southern Arizona. It is currently 57 F and sunny with a forecast high in the low 80s. I'm headed to the Red Cross this morning to donate blood before going to work this afternoon.

Hope your Monday is wonderful.


----------



## loonlover

Good morning.  A high of 88 expected today.

Hope everyone has a great day.


----------



## geoffthomas

Good Morning all.
Nice Monday here in Derwood.
Started new job with a "virtual office".
Good commute.


----------



## Leslie

Good morning,

It's a sad morning here in New England. 40 degrees and sunny....have a good day, everyone.

L


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Good Morning

It is a brisk and cloud 49 in the desert this morning.
Today is my Friday and I am looking forward to a few days off.

Have a great day


----------



## Valmore Daniels

Morning


----------



## loonlover

Good morning.  The temperature is the same this morning as it was when I went to bed.  Spring?  What is that?

I say have a good day but am thinking of those most affected by the sad events in Boston.


----------



## Amy Corwin

Good morning! It's a bright, sunny day and I'm going to plant some tomatoes and peppers today.


----------



## Jeff

Good morning, all. It should be 90 in the heart of Texas today. I hope they catch the @!#(&^% that set those bombs.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Jeff said:


> Good morning, all. It should be 90 in the heart of Texas today. I hope they catch the @!#(&^% that set those bombs.


----------



## Annalog

Good morning from southern Arizona. It is currently in the mid 50s, sunny, and headed to 80 F with a wind and red flag (fire potential) advisories in effect.

I have today, tomorrow, and Thursday off. My blood donation at the Red Cross  went very well yesterday. Glad I had already added to the available blood supply.  Today is the beginning of my second week of training to run a half marathon with my daughter. My thoughts are with those affected by yesterday's events in Boston.

Hope your day today is better than yesterday.


----------



## Andra

Morning everyone.
My parents are planning to drive up to have lunch with me today.  My Daddy is so funny since he retired - he doesn't think much of driving 2+ hours one way for lunch...


----------



## Leslie

Good morning,

Sunny and warm (54) here in southern Maine today. Birds are singing and daffodils blooming. Spring is here!

L


----------



## geoffthomas

Good Morning from Derwood.
It is 61 with 72 expected.
Our daffodils are already wilted.
They did pretty good for a week.
And so did the crocus.
And our magnolia tree was splendid.
Now the forsythia is still flowering.
And the hyacinths are almost over.


----------



## loonlover

Good morning.  The air is less green (pine pollen) today, but the yard is more brown than green from all the oak tassels.  Maybe if we do have thunderstorms, they'll wash and/or blow some of both away.  But my lilacs are in bloom.  

Andra, enjoy your lunch.  Sounds like the kind of thing my father would have done.

Hope everyone has a good day.


----------



## Valmore Daniels

Good Morning


----------



## Jeff

Good morning, everyone. We're about at the end of the bluebonnet season here in the heart of Texas. I hate to see them go to seed. Maybe I'll take some pictures today, just for fun.


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Good Morning

It is cool and breezy in the desert this morning...

I was so looking forward to "my weekend", but just got a call from FEMA.....headed back to New Jersey where it is cool and wet.....sigh....soggy paws for 'da Cat

Have a great day !!


----------



## Annalog

Good morning from southern Arizona. It is currently partly cloudy, windy, and in the mid 50s with a predicted high of 67. It would be a great day to dig outside if the wind would  calm down.

NapCat, hope this trip is a shorter one. Travel safely.

Hope everyone has a wonderful Wednesday.


----------



## loonlover

Safe travels, NapCat.


----------



## Leslie

Good morning,

Sunny and 44 degrees right now. Have a good day everyone.

L


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Good Morning

43 in the desert this morning.....










....but I am headed to a showery 54 in Newark, NJ

Have a great day everyone !!


----------



## Valmore Daniels

Good Morning


----------



## loonlover

Good morning.  73 and cloudy with a 100% chance of precipitation today.

Hope everyone has a good day.


----------



## Jeff

Good morning. all. It's 52 and wet, in the heart of Texas. Be careful out there, NapCat.


----------



## crebel

Morning.  Anybody need some rain?  We got over 6" yesterday and have about an inch of water in our basement.  It is a small annoyance compared to the numerous tragedies that have affected our KB family this week.  We will start clean-up after I get some coffee in me and dig out my rubber boots.

Everyone stay safe.


----------



## geoffthomas

Good morning all.
Sorry to hear about your basement, Chris.
NapCat - do please be careful on these trips.
Jeff, I hope you dry out soon.
We also have rain today.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

81 going up to 85. Spring has sprung and my silk flowers are in bloom.

NapCat, spoke to my Dad last night (just turned 94) and he says it is still getting down into the 30's and 40's at night.


----------



## Annalog

Good morning from southern Arizona. It is currently sunny and in the mid 50s with a predicted high of 65 F. Fortunately it is not as windy as past few days.

Hope the basement is not too bad, Chris.

Stay safe and enjoy your loved ones today.


----------



## Leslie

Good morning,

Off to NH to pick up mom and then drive her to the airport. She's moving to Florida today.

Have a great day everyone!

L


----------



## geoffthomas

Good Morning from Derwood.
It is 63 and we expect a high of 77.
But we also expect thunderstorms this afternoon.
Glad I am doing the virtual commute right now.


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Good Morning from Red Bankl, NJ where it is 59 with blowing drizzle. Rain and wind in the forecast.










Long day of travel yesterday and hit the (wet) ground running...

Happy Friday to All


----------



## Jeff

Good morning, all. It turned cold again last night in the heart of Texas. 

Leslie, I hope this is a positive move for you.


----------



## loonlover

Good morning.  Also turned cold here again last night, but the sun is shining brightly this morning.  Looks like we received about an inch of rain yesterday afternoon and evening.

Have a great Friday!


----------



## Annalog

Good morning from southern Arizona. Low of 28 F, currently 48 F, and headed to the mid 70s with sunny skies.

Hope your day is wonderful.


----------



## crebel

Good morning.  After the flooding rains of Wednesday, this morning we awakened to cold temperatures, high winds, and SNOW.  Good grief, what crazy weather.

Everyone have a safe and happy day.


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Good Morning from Eatontown, NJ where it is 61, windy with heavy rain....










What have I done ?? sigh...

It has been an exhausting week and I have some serious napcatcatnappin' planned for today.

Have a great weekend all


----------



## Leslie

Good morning,

Rainy here in Maine this morning but at least it is not snow.

Have a great day everyone,

L


----------



## loonlover

Good morning.  Sunny morning with a temp of 39, but it is supposed to be 72 later.

Hope everyone has a great Saturday.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

79 going up to 83 and partly cloudy with a 50% chance of rain. We need it.



NapCat said:


> Good Morning from Eatontown, NJ where it is 61, windy with heavy rain....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What have I done ?? sigh...
> 
> It has been an exhausting week and I have some serious napcatcatnappin' planned for today.
> 
> Have a great weekend all


Now I know what it's like at my Dad's house.


----------



## Jeff

It's a chilly 45, in the heart of Texas. Have a good morning. everyone.


----------



## Valmore Daniels

Morning KB


----------



## spotsmom

33 degrees in Central Oregon this morning, going up to the mid 50's.  Beats the snow we had earlier this week.

Have a lovely Saturday!


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Good Morning

It is breezy, but clear 41 (chill factor 37) in Seaside Heights, NJ, headed to 48.
Brisk day for a walk along the beach exploring Lighthouses and such.










Hope everyone has a restful Sunday


----------



## Leslie

Good morning,

Chilly this morning (41) but lots of sun. Have a great Sunday everyone!

L


----------



## Jeff

Good morning, all. It's 43 in the heart of Texas. The expected high today is 70. Have a good un.


----------



## loonlover

Good morning.  See Jeff's weather report - it matches ours.

Hope everyone has a peaceful Sunday.


----------



## geoffthomas

Good Morning all.
It is a lovely, sunny Sunday.
A little chilly at 40 and with the high not going above high 50s.
But then a sunny day is a sunny day.
And it is not a scorcher.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

75 going up to 81. Going to be a bit cooler over the next few days but nothing terrible.

Planting tomatoes is on the agenda for today.


----------



## Amy Corwin

it is thankfully a bit cooler today and I'm looking forward to getting out in the garden. I head a Common Yellowthroat warbler singing to me


----------



## crebel

Good morning.  Still chilly and breezy here with occasional rain showers predicted for the day.  Temperature might reach 40.  The sun is trying to peek out once in a while.  Yesterday morning we had frost, so no gardening yet.

Everyone have a safe and happy day.


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Good Morning from Lincroft, NJ where it is a breezy 41 (chill factor 35) and headed to a cloudy 51.

Hope everyone's week is off to a good start.


----------



## Jeff

Good morning, everyone. The numbers in the heart of Texas are 52 and 81. Planning a little gardening today, if my daughter-in-law doesn't need help digging through the rubble of her parent's home.


----------



## Ann in Arlington

Brrrr. Good Morning. . . . .

*There is FROST on the top of the cars!  *

This is Not Normal for the second half of April.

At least we can have a cozy fire in the family room with my new furniture.


----------



## Leslie

Brrr is right--34 degrees here this morning. We're past maple syrup season--I am ready for spring!

L


----------



## Valmore Daniels

morning


----------



## loonlover

Good morning.  46 going to 77 today with sunny skies. 

Hope everyone has a great day.


----------



## crebel

Good morning.  No frost this morning, yay!  Still cool and partly sunny with more showers expected.

New furniture, Ann?  Have I missed pictures somewhere?

Everyone have a safe and happy day.


----------



## Annalog

Good morning from southern Arizona. It is currently sunny and in the mid 50s with the upper 80s predicted for the high. Thinking of going to the Pima County Fair today on my day off. Will be running in a memorial run this evening. 

Hope your day is wonderful!


----------



## Gertie Kindle

76 and rainy and supposed to get rainier.


----------



## geoffthomas

Good Morning all.
(Yes I know it is afternoon - but I am ignoring that).
It is a nice, but cold (as Ann said) day around here.


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Good Morning from Egg Harbor, NJ where it is 43 with drizzle. I am working outdoors for the next couple of months, so my normal longish, straight desert fur is all curly and frizzy...I feel a shearing is on queue soon.

Have a great day !


----------



## Leslie

Good morning,

Like NapCat, it is cold and drizzly here. They say tomorrow it will be 61 degees...let's hope!

L


----------



## Gertie Kindle

It's warm and drizzly here. 73 going up to 82.


----------



## Valmore Daniels

Morning


----------



## loonlover

Good morning.  A pleasant 60 this morning with an expected high of 81.  But there is a possibility of thunderstorms today and tomorrow.

Hope everyone has a great day.


----------



## Annalog

Good morning from southern Arizona. It is currently 55 F and sunny with a high in the mid 80s predicted.

Hope your day is wonderful.


----------



## crebel

Good morning.  It is a cool morning here and I am looking at a rain/snow mix outside my windows. Yuck...  I am really looking forward to an end-of-the-week warmup.

Everyone have a safe and happy day.


----------



## Jeff

Good morning, everyone. It's 64 and wet, in the heart of Texas. We were hoping that my daughter-in-law's family would be able to begin salvaging today, but the Hazmat people are now saying that it may be weeks before the inner zone is safe. I think all the children are back in school.


----------



## Andra

Happy Tuesday.
I suspect that we are enjoying weather much like Jeff's.  We have rain and possible colder temps in the forecast again through the end of the week.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Jeff said:


> Good morning, everyone. It's 64 and wet, in the heart of Texas. We were hoping that my daughter-in-law's family would be able to begin salvaging today, but the Hazmat people are now saying that it may be weeks before the inner zone is safe. I think all the children are back in school.


Here's hoping it clears faster than Hazmat predictions.


----------



## geoffthomas

Good morning.  It has been cloudy and cold.  THEY promise us it will be sunny later.


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Good Morning from Wildwood, NJ where it is 37 with a promise of a sunny 73....yeah sure.

Have a great day !


----------



## Leslie

Like NapCat, it is cold and rainy right now with a promise of 61 degrees and sun later today. We'll see....

L


----------



## Jeff

Good morning, everyone. The heart of Texas is sharing its weather with the Leslie and NapCat today. It's currently 37 with an expected high of 63. Remember to wear red today in support of West, Texas.


----------



## Ann in Arlington

Interesting.  

Here in Arlington it's 51 and going up to 79.  Which will make it a very nice day at the ball park, even given expected 15 mph breezes.


----------



## loonlover

Good morning.  43 going to 68 with more thunderstorms possible.  I heard thunder about 5 this morning, but didn't wake up enough to know how long the storm lasted.

Disney on Ice starts at the arena tonight and runs through Sunday.  I expect to get a lot of reading done as they are usually pretty quiet shows.

Hope everyone has a great day.


----------



## Valmore Daniels

Morning


----------



## Andra

Good Morning.  We are not quite as cold as Jeff - it was only 48 when I drove to work.  But this is definitely colder than usual for this time of year.


----------



## crebel

Good Morning!  We do have sunshine this morning, but it is only 29 degrees headed to mid-40s.  It snowed for 2 hours yesterday.  Huge flakes that did not stick although it sure looked wintery coming down.

Everyone have a safe and happy day.


----------



## Annalog

Good morning from southern Arizona. The weather here is about the same as yesterday (mid 50s to mid 80s) with the addition of some small clouds which should be gone after tomorrow. It is supposed to stay the same for about a week when the high should be in the low 90s. 

Hope your day is full of wonder.


----------



## KristenDaRay

Good morning! We got rain here in North Alabama, as long as it is warm I don't care. It says 64, so I guess it isn't that bad!

Hope everyone enjoys their day


----------



## geoffthomas

Good Morning from Derwood.
It is mostly as Ann has reported.
Nice and sunny today.
What a nice wish, Anna.


----------



## spotsmom

Ann in Arlington said:


> Interesting.
> 
> Here in Arlington it's 51 and going up to 79. Which will make it a very nice day at the ball park, even given expected 15 mph breezes.


Are you going to a Nats game today I am running over with jealousy...

45 degrees in Central Oregon this morning heading into the 60's, but with blue skies, singing birds, quacking ducks, and honking geese


----------



## Annalog

GeoffThomas


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Good Morning

It is 50 and cloudy in Wildwood,  NJ...headed to the 60s

Have a great day.


----------



## Leslie

Good morning,

51 right now and sort of cloudy. Let's hope we've seen the last of the 30 degree temps for a few months!

Have a great day everyone,

L


----------



## Ann in Arlington

spotsmom said:


> Are you going to a Nats game today I am running over with jealousy...
> 
> 45 degrees in Central Oregon this morning heading into the 60's, but with blue skies, singing birds, quacking ducks, and honking geese


Yes. . . . it was a lovely day at the ballpark, though a disappointing outcome. 

Today is cooler. . . only expected to be mid-60's, but sunny and pleasant.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

75 going up to 84. It's colder inside my house than outside.


----------



## Jeff

Good morning from deep in the heart of Texas. It's not going to quite reach 70 today, but spring should return tomorrow. Best wishes to Harvey today.


----------



## loonlover

Good morning.  40 going to 75 with partly cloudy skies.

Hope everyone has a great Thursday.


----------



## crebel

Good Morning.  It is still in the 30s here, but it is sunny and supposed to climb to the 60s - a heat wave!

I am off to the grocery store this morning.  Yesterday was National Pigs-in-a-blanket Day, but our grandson requested we celebrate this culinary delight tonight when he spends the night with us...

Everyone have a safe and happy day!


----------



## geoffthomas

Good Evening.
I am late doing a bunch of things today.


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Good Morning from Egg Harbor, NJ where it is 45 and headed to sunny 70s.
Yesterday was wonderful as I was working outdoors along boardwalk properties in Wildwood....
....more today in Wildwood and Cape May.

Have a great Friday


----------



## loonlover

Good morning.  A high of 75 expected with a 50% chance of thunderstorms. 

Hoping the storms hold off until after the Disney on Ice performance this morning.  It is for schools and daycares and it is a whole lot easier to get them busloads of kids in and out when it is not raining. 

Hope Harvey is doing well this morning and that everyone's Friday is a great one!


----------



## Leslie

Good morning,

41 right now and lots of sun. Have a great Friday everyone! Healing energy to Harvey...

L


----------



## crebel

Morning.  Temperature is 49 and party cloudy, maybe some rain showers today.

It has been many years since a 3-year old slept all night with me.  There were only the 2 of us in a king-sized bed, but he sleeps sideways, upsidedown, kittycornererd, covers on, covers off...he seems well-rested this morning, I may be black and blue.

Continuing to lift Harvey and his recovery up in prayer.  Everyone have a safe and happy day.


----------



## Valmore Daniels

Morning


----------



## Andra

TGIF!  We have dreary weather this morning.  It's foggy/misty and about 60 degrees.  Rumor has it that 80 degree temps are on their way, but I'll believe it when I see it.
Thoughts and prayers to all who need them - especially for Harvey and Jeff's family in West.


----------



## Jeff

Good morning, everyone. It's raining in the heart of Texas - again. Have a good un.


----------



## Annalog

Good morning from southern Arizona. The clouds have blown away, it is currently mid 50s and headed to the mid 80s.

Sending healing thoughts and energy to Harvey.

Hope your day is wonderful.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

NapCat said:


> Good Morning from Egg Harbor, NJ where it is 45 and headed to sunny 70s.
> Yesterday was wonderful as I was working outdoors along boardwalk properties in Wildwood....
> ....more today in Wildwood and Cape May.
> 
> Have a great Friday


How are the boardwalks in Belmar/Bradley/Asbury?

Just a quick drop by to say hello and my Internet is very iffy lately. I was off from yesterday afternoon until just a couple of hours ago. AT&T is still not sure what the trouble is. Two service people today and another one do tomorrow.


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Good Morning from Cape May, NJ where it is 49 and headed to the 60s. Another beautiful day to be working along the beach.










Have a great weekend !!


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Gertie Kindle 'a/k/a Margaret Lake' said:


> How are the boardwalks in Belmar/Bradley/Asbury?


There is lots of construction/reconstruction going on in all the coastal communities in preparation of the summer beach season. Most of the boardwalks I saw are near completion.


----------



## loonlover

Good morning.  Thunderstorms today with a high of 79.

Three Disney on Ice performances today.  It will be a long, but hopefully quiet day for me if the pattern of the first 4 shows continues.

Have a great Saturday, everyone.


----------



## crebel

Good morning!  It is sunny and heading to the high 70s today - finally!

Everyone have a safe and happy weekend.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

75 going up to 83.

Internet seems to be working for the moment.



NapCat said:


> There is lots of construction/reconstruction going on in all the coastal communities in preparation of the summer beach season. Most of the boardwalks I saw are near completion.


Thanks for that. GS would have been disappointed if the beaches were unapproachable.


----------



## Jeff

Good morning, everyone. It's 64 headed toward 84 in the heart of Texas.


----------



## geoffthomas

Good Morning from Derwood.
I hope everyone is well.
It is sunny, 50 now with 70 expected.


----------



## Valmore Daniels

Morning


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Good Morning

Another beautiful day on the Jersey Shore.










I am not working today so will likely do some exploring.

Hope everyone has a restful Sunday


----------



## Leslie

Good morning,

It's a nice day on the Maine coast, too.


----------



## loonlover

Good morning.  It is 54 going to 77 today.  The skies are gloomy at the moment, but we are supposed to have partly cloudy skies today. 

Maybe the sun will be shining when I leave the arena this afternoon.  One last show of Disney on Ice today. 

Hope everyone has a very pleasant day.


----------



## Jeff

Good morning, everyone. It's 56 going to be 86 today. I better get out there and mow the lawn before it's too hot.









Port Aransas web camera.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

76 going up to 83


----------



## Valmore Daniels

Good Morning


----------



## KristenDaRay

Good morning!

It is a rainy day at 65 degrees here in Bama


----------



## geoffthomas

It is kinda overcast here in Derwood.
65 now - that IS the high.
some rain this evening.


----------



## Sueracs

Jeff said:


> Good morning all you nice people.


I wish Good morning you too.


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Good Morning

It is 54 with rain in Sea Isle City, NJ and I am working outdoors....wet paws...yuk










Have a great week


----------



## geoffthomas

Good Morning to all from Derwood.
It is 54 now but the high is only going to be 59.
It is expected to rain today - 1/2 inch during daylight and 1/2 inch further after dark.
Stay dry.


----------



## Jeff

Good morning. It's going to be 90 today, deep in the heart of Texas.


----------



## Leslie

Good morning,

The paper says "mostly sunny with a high of 64" but right now it is chilly and cloudy.

Have a great Monday everyone.

L


----------



## loonlover

Good morning.  It will be warm today with an expected high of 86.

Hope everyone has a good day.


----------



## crebel

Good afternoon.  It is a beautiful day here, sunny and 73 - which I consider "just right"!

Everyone have a safe and happy day.


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Good Morning

It is 54 and cloudy in Cape May, NJ

Have a great day


----------



## Jeff

Good morning, everyone. It should be 88 in the heart of Texas today.


----------



## loonlover

Good morning.  A high of 84 expected in central Arkansas.

A Pink Floyd tribute band at the arena tonight.  Only about 1000 tickets sold the last I heard.  Sure glad I don't have to work inside the bowl.

Hope everyone has a great day.


----------



## crebel

Good morning.  It is already 72 degrees here and heading for the 80s - bring out the shorts!

Everyone have a safe and happy day.


----------



## Valmore Daniels

Good Morning


----------



## Leslie

Good morning from beautiful sunny southern Maine where spring has finally sprung! Have a great day everyone!

L


----------



## Annalog

Good morning from southern Arizona. It is currently 72 F and headed to a sunny 90+. Taking a break from spring cleaning of the coop while a hen is sitting. 

Hope your day is wonderful!


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Good Morning from Stone Harbor, NJ where it will be a delightful sunny 57 today.










Have a Great (May) Day


----------



## geoffthomas

Good Morning from Derwood.
It is 45 with 70 expected - a nice sunny spring day.
Good day to take deep breaths and enjoy.
....and weed (after work of course).


----------



## Leslie

Good morning and happy May! Sunny and warm in Maine today--have a great Wednesday everyone!

L


----------



## Valmore Daniels

Good Morning


----------



## Andra

Happy May Day!
We are going to warm up in the 80s today and then head back down to a low in the 40s again.  This is weird weather, even for Texas...
I hope you are all having a great week.


----------



## loonlover

Good morning.  A high of 77 with possible thunderstorms predicted for the day.

Hope everyone has a great Wednesday.


----------



## Jeff

Good morning. Andra's Austin weather report is about the same as McGregor's.


----------



## crebel

Good morning!  I agree with Andra - this is weird weather.  Yesterday we reached a gorgeous 86 degrees.  This morning it is sunny and a pleasant 69.  Tomorrow morning we are supposed to have two inches of SNOW.  Sigh...

Everyone have a safe and happy day.


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Good Morning

Another cool but sunny day along the Southern New Jersey coast.

Have a great day


----------



## loonlover

Good morning.  63 going to 77 with a 70% chance of thunderstorms and an overnight cold front will drop temps into the lower 40s for out part of the state.

Working a trade show today - I can't remember the last time I went in at 6:30AM.  I don't like getting up as II goes to bed after his 10 hour night.

Hope everyone has a great day.


----------



## Jeff

Good morning from deep in the heart of Texas. The high today is supposed to be 61 with a low of 32, but it's currently 66.


----------



## Leslie

Good morning,

52 right now and lots of sun. Clouds are supposed to roll in later. Have a great day everyone!

L


----------



## Valmore Daniels

Good Morns


----------



## crebel

Good morning.  It is May 02, and it is snowing - enough said.

Everyone have a safe and happy day!


----------



## Andra

Happy Thursday!
We are still mid-60s but are also on tap for much colder weather later today.  At least it's not snow! That would be truly bizarre.
DH and I are going to a movie marathon today - Iron Man, Iron Man 2, The Avengers, and Iron Man 3.  It should be fun - and it's two movies shorter than the marathon that we did last summer when The Avengers opened


----------



## NapCat (retired)

crebel said:


> "...It is May 02, and it is snowing - enough said..."


'nuff said, indeed !! Which is why 'da cat is working on the Jersey Shore this year instead of Iowa !!


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Good Morning

It is 57 in Egg Harbor, NJ.  It will be cooler and windy at the beach later.

Have a great day.


----------



## Leslie

Good morning,

I am typing this good morning from my brand new Dell computer, which is still running Windows 7. Why a new computer (when the old one wasn't even a year old)? Long story, best told another day.

A little chilly this morning with highs in the 50s predicted. Have a great day everyone!

L


----------



## Jeff

It's cold in the heart of Texas. Good morning, everyone.


----------



## crebel

Morning, I refuse to add the "Good" to it today!  It is still snowing.  It snowed/rained/sleeted all day yesterday, but did not start accumulating until last night.  There must be at least 3 inches on the ground now and we are in a Winter Weather Advisory. Absolutely nuts for the merry, merry month of May.

Everyone have a safe and happy day.


----------



## loonlover

Good morning.  It is chilly at 41 and only going to 54 today.

Fleetwood Mac at the arena tonight.  II will be attending and I'll be working and probably fairly busy.

Hope everyone has a great day.


----------



## Andra

Good Morning everyone.
We enjoyed the movies yesterday.  And as an added bonus, Iron Man 3 started around 9:00pm, so we got home before midnight 
Temps are in the low 40s and it's windy - maybe I'll get to have a fire this winter after all.
Happy Friday and have a great weekend.


----------



## Annalog

Good morning from southern Arizona. It is currently in the 60s, sunny, windy, and headed to the mid 80s. Iam headed to my sister's house this morning to see if I can get her computer to work or see if it needs a new power supply.

Hope your Friday is a good one and that the weekend is better yet.


----------



## geoffthomas

Good Evening from Derwood.
It was a nice day.
Been busy though.
You know, things like trying to get some work (making a living) done.
And upgrading cell phones.
And dealing with medicating cats that don't want any.
So the day is almost gone and I still have morning things to accomplish.


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Good Morning 

Another delightful day working along the beach on queue...shucks
57 with sea breezes in Sea Isle, NJ

Have a great weekend.


----------



## Leslie

Good morning Kindle friends,

Sunny and pleasant right now--around 50. Hopefully it will warm up enough to get some porch time in.

Have a great day everyone!

L


----------



## loonlover

Good morning.  42 going to 55 and bright sunny skies at the moment.  But there is a possibility of thunderstorms later.

I actually slept until after 8 this morning.  Must have something to do with working two concerts that ended late and one early morning for a trade show.  Last night's concert was much less busier than I had expected.

Hope everyone has a great Saturday.


----------



## Valmore Daniels

Good Morning


----------



## Jeff

Good morning from deep in the heart of Texas where it's 52 headed toward 75. Have a good un.


----------



## *DrDLN* (dr.s.dhillon)

Good morning you all from Northern sunny California. It's warmer for this time of the year; but pleasant...


----------



## Vegas_Asian

Good morning. Its a cool Saturday morning here. Don't k now the exact temperature. Enjoying a Venti iced Starbucks double shot (5shots) and a chicken salad blt. 

Its official I am the period owner of two manual typewriters. A royal quiet deluxe from the 1940s that I named Hemingway (it was one of Hemingway's favorite models) and a 1953 smith corona sterling (newest addition I just picked up)

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## geoffthomas

Good Morning all.
It is really quite pleasant here in Derwood.


----------



## NapCat (retired)

*Good Morning

It is a cloudy 47 in Egg Harbor, NJ. Should be a breezy 55 later.
I am not working today and planning a very quiet, peaceful Cinco de Mayo.










Hope everyone has a restful Sunday.*


----------



## geoffthomas

Good Morning all.
It is 45 here in Derwood, with 63 possible this afternoon.
But a nice sunny day - fit for more weeding (after church of course).
And a belated Happy Birthday to Ann (in Arlington).


----------



## Leslie

Good morning,

A little chilly this morning (37) but lots of sun. Have a great SUNday everyone!

L


----------



## Sean Sweeney

Good morning! Is this thing on?


----------



## loonlover

Good morning.  A high of 66 expected today but it will be in the 80s by midweek.

A belated Happy Birthday to Ann.

Welcome back, Sean.

Hope everyone has a peaceful Sunday.


----------



## Jeff

Good morning, everyone. It should be a perfect 73 today, in the heart of Texas.


----------



## Sean Sweeney

Hey Loon, hey Jeff. SO is off to a horse show; I'll be writing until it's time to go cover a baseball game.

49 degrees right now, sunny and clear. Supposed to get up to 63 today.


----------



## Valmore Daniels

Good Morning


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Good Morning

It is 50 and cloudy in Cape May, NJ with rain in the forecast.

Hope everyone's week is off to a good start.


----------



## Leslie

Good morning,

44 right now with lots of sun. The paper says the high today is 69. Hooray!

L


----------



## geoffthomas

Good Morning once again from Derwood.
It is 49 here now with 63 expected.
Lots to get done today.  
And after the work is done there is a lot of weeding left over from the weekend that did not get done.


----------



## loonlover

Good morning.  Warming up to 73 today.

Lots of spring cleaning going on at my house this week since I am not scheduled to work until the weekend.

Hope your week is off to a great start.


----------



## Jeff

Good morning. It should be 82 in the heart of Texas today. Have a good un.


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Good Morning

It is a foggy 57 in Stone Harbor, NJ with wind and rain on the way.  More soggy paws for 'da Cat....sigh

Enjoy your day


----------



## Sean Sweeney

Good morning, gang. Nice and clear right now.


----------



## Jeff

Good morning, everyone. Hey, Sean. Where have you been?


----------



## Sean Sweeney

Jeff said:


> Good morning, everyone. Hey, Sean. Where have you been?


Continuing in the quest for greener grass, more horse droppings, and writing.


----------



## Leslie

Good morning,

A bit foggy this morning and 44 right now. Once the sun comes out, it will warm up. Have a great day everyone!

L


----------



## geoffthomas

Good morning from Derwood.
It is 57 with 63 later.  And predicted rain (maybe thunder).
Enjoy inside activities.


----------



## Valmore Daniels

Morning all


----------



## loonlover

Good morning.  Highs in the 80s the next few days.

Hope everyone has a great day.


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Good Morning

It is a cloudy 57 in Egg Harbor, NJ headed to a rainy 70.

Have a great day


----------



## Sean Sweeney

Good morning everyone. Overcast day today, supposed to see some showers at some point during my baseball game.

Have a great one, folks!


----------



## Leslie

Good morning--

Sunny and beautiful right now. The temp is already 64 degrees! I might get to ride to work with the top down!

L


----------



## Jeff

It's 63 in the heart of Texas. Good morning, everyone.


----------



## loonlover

Good morning.  61 going to 84 with partly cloudy skies.  I'll take it.

Have a good day!


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Good Morning

It is 55 with rain-showers along the South Jersey Coast.  More of the same on queue.

Have a great day.


----------



## Leslie

Good morning,

Cloudy and 54 right now in southern Maine. Have a great day everyone!

L


----------



## Jeff

It's 70 and cloudy, in the heart of Texas. Good morning, all.


----------



## loonlover

Good morning.  65 and cloudy.

Hope everyone has a great day.


----------



## Annalog

Good day from southern Arizona. I once again missed the morning. It is currently 73 F headed to 77 F. It was in the low 50s overnight. I have been adjusting the heat lamps it the coop to keep the chicks at 95 F while still cooling the rest of the coop so that the hens can stay much cooler. 

Hope your day is wonderful.


----------



## geoffthomas

Good afternoon.
It is 70 here in Derwood.
And that is the high for the day.
We expect isolated thunderstorms later.


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Good Morning

Another beautiful day to be working along the Jersey beaches.










Have a great Friday


----------



## Leslie

Good morning,

53 right now. It looks like we might have some rain today.

L


----------



## loonlover

Good morning.  We had some rain overnight with a chance of more this morning.  Expected high of 86.

I'm trying to talk myself into getting the grocery shopping done this morning.  Not making much progress.

Have a great Friday.


----------



## Jeff

Good morning from deep in the heart of Texas where we're having another rainy day.


----------



## geoffthomas

Good morning all, from Derwood.
It is 62 now with 82 later. Sunny today.


----------



## D/W

Good morning to all. I hope you have a fabulous Friday and an enjoyable weekend!


----------



## Sean Sweeney

Good morning gang. A beautiful day on tap here in the Greatest Commonwealth.


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Good Morning

It is headed to the 70s with some showers in Wildwood, NJ today.  

Hope everyone has a great weekend


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Good morning!  

You may have had problems getting on--looks like our service provider straightened it out!

Yay, and happy Saturday!

Betsy


----------



## Ann in Arlington

Still a little slow. . . .but that's not entirely unexpected. . . . ..

Weather report: a bit dreary, but not cold, fortunately.


----------



## SEAN H. ROBERTSON

Good morning all. 44 degrees and a bit chilly heremin Michigan.  Have a lovely day everyone!


----------



## loonlover

Good morning.  Still a slight chance of thunderstorms today with an expected high of 81.

Jason Aldean at the arena tonight - I expect to be busy.  All those young folks who can't hold their liquor usually leads to increased calls for housekeeping and sometimes security.  Oh well, I'll enjoy hearing the music.

Hope everyone is having a great weekend.


----------



## Jeff

Good morning, everyone. It's 57 and sunny in the heart of Texas. Should be 81 later.


----------



## geoffthomas

Good Morning.
It is overcast here and will probably rain (thunderstorms maybe?) again today.


----------



## Valmore Daniels

Morning all


----------



## Leslie

Good early afternoon,

Glad to see KBoards is back. A mild day here in southern Maine with alternating sun and clouds (and a little bit of rain). I am taking it easy today.

L


----------



## crebel

Good Morning!  I slept in until 11 a.m., so didn't have any trouble getting on KB.

It is sunny, cool (50s) and breezy here today.  DH is out mowing and I am having my first mug of tea with bagels and lox.  

Everyone have a safe and happy day!


----------



## telracs

*wanders in, steals a bagel and lox (is there cream cheese?) and wanders out*


----------



## crebel

*passes the platter*  Of course there is cream cheese.  Also red onion, capers, and tomato slices.  Everyone, help yourself.


----------



## telracs

crebel said:


> *passes the platter* Of course there is cream cheese. Also red onion, capers, and tomato slices. Everyone, help yourself.


hmm, red onions.....

*takes some lox, some red onions and wanders over to fridge. grabs eggs.... *

"hey, crebel, where's the frying pan?"

oh, and crebel says that i have to say "good morning", even though it's already afternoon here and it's not a good day.


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Good Morning

It is 59 and raining in Egg Harbor, NJ. Should clear out later, but will be very cold (in the 30s ! May indeed...Ha !)
I am off today and going to catch up on rest, laundry, etc. May go see GATSBY later.

Hope everyone has a restful Sunday


----------



## Leslie

Good morning,

57 and rainy this morning but I am hoping it clears up. Lance and Jocelyn are off to see the Red Sox today.

L


----------



## loonlover

Good morning.  55 going to 75 with clear skies.

The first graduation of the season is at the arena today.  Usually very boring for me, but I'll be at the receptionist's desk so I will have more opportunity to people watch.

Hope everyone has a peaceful Sunday.

Happy Mother's Day to all the mothers out there.


----------



## crebel

Good morning.  Still sunny but cool here, much more spring-like weather than last weekend.

Everyone have a safe and happy Mother's Day.


----------



## geoffthomas

Good Morning and Happy Mothers Day.


----------



## Jeff

Happy Mother's Day all you mothers.


----------



## Annalog

Happy Mother's Day from southern Arizona.

It is currently sunny and in the high 60s headed to the high 80s. I am off to run/walk/run 3 miles for week 5 of my 1/2 marathon training. I currently run about 1/4th of the time.  Maybe I should call it walk/run/walk?  

Hope your day is a great one.


----------



## SEAN H. ROBERTSON

Happy Mother's Day all KB mom's!  It's 43 and cloudy in Michigan. Enjoy!


----------



## loonlover

Good morning.  47 going to 84 today.

Awakened earlier than I wanted to, but I can still start the day slowly.

Hope everyone's week gets off to a good start.


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Good Morning

Moving day for 'da Cat...










...leaving Egg Harbor, NJ and moving to Neptune, NJ.......another lovely place.










Have a great week !!


----------



## Leslie

Good morning,

Chilly this morning--46--with lots of sun and wind. Have a great day everyone!

L


----------



## geoffthomas

Good Morning all.
It is 47 now with 58 expected.
Not what you would call a heat wave......
but it is mostly sunny and not raining.
Lots to do.


----------



## Jeff

Good morning, everyone. It's 60 right now and will push 90 later, in the heart of Texas.


----------



## crebel

Good morning.  We are headed to a perfect 77 degrees with light breezes.  Tomorrow we will get an early taste of summer with record-breaking temperatures in the high 90s.

Everyone have a safe and happy day.


----------



## Sean Sweeney

Good... afternoon. Been a busy day already: Already been to Acton to pick up cat food, weed killed the bricks that surround my garden, did the dishwasher, moved the bunny hutch, and now I'm a third of the way to making this rambling old farmhouse somewhat energy efficient. Just picked up some CFL's, going to see how much of a difference it makes.


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Good Morning

It is a brisk 37 degrees in Neptune, NJ....brrrrr; should be in the 60s later.

Have a great day


----------



## geoffthomas

Good Morning all.
It is 42 with 64 possible.
we had frost warnings last night.
don't see any damage though.


----------



## loonlover

Good morning.  The expected high today is 91.

Grooming day for the poodle, otherwise just another day.

Hope its a good one for everyone.


----------



## Valmore Daniels

Morning KB


----------



## Jeff

It's a beautiful day in the heart of Texas. I hope the same for everyone.


----------



## crebel

Good Morning.  It is already a sunny 74 degrees here and we are expected to reach a record-breaking high of 96.  I refuse to turn the air conditioning on in May!  We also have winds up to 25 mph, so there is low humidity - at least it will be a "dry" 96 degrees.

The farmers are very happy.  Normally fields are at least 90% planted by now; this year, only 19% of crops are in the ground already because it has been too cold and too wet.  That should change significantly this week.

Everyone have a safe and happy day.


----------



## *DrDLN* (dr.s.dhillon)

Wonderful good morning you all from sunny N.California. It's sunny but windy to day.


----------



## Annalog

Good morning from southern Arizona. It is a warm and sunny day. I hope that it won't be as windy as it has been.

My right knee hurt a lot yesterday. I learned that it was due to a tight IT Band. Doing stretches today every time that I can.

Hope your day is wonderful!


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Good Morning

It is a cloudy 57 in Tenafly, NJ with possible showers.










Have a great day


----------



## Jeff

Good morning from deep in the heart of Texas where it's 70 and shouldn't get much hotter today.


----------



## Leslie

Good morning,

Another chilly morning in Maine--39 right now. I am wearing socks. Tomorrow should be warmer.

Have a great Wednesday everyone!

L


----------



## loonlover

Good morning.  Another warm day in store with a possible high of 81.

Hope everyone has a great Wednesday.


----------



## crebel

A late good morning!  Our weather sounds about like LL's today.  Much more pleasant than yesterday's 95 degrees.

Everyone have a safe and happy day.


----------



## geoffthomas

Good Morning all.


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Good Morning

It is a cloudy 57 in Hoboken, NJ and headed to the mid 80s !!

Have a great day


----------



## crebel

Morning. Rainy weather here today.

Praying all of our Texas friends are safe and sound.


----------



## loonlover

Good morning.  Thunderstorms in store for us today.

Seconding Chris in hoping all our Texas friends and families are safe.


----------



## Annalog

Good morning from southern Arizona. Currently sunny in the mid 60s and headed to the mid 90s.

Thinking of those in Texas and hoping all are safe and sound.


----------



## Jeff

Good morning, everyone. That was quite a storm last night. I think it did the most damage in BTackitt's neck of the woods.


----------



## Sean Sweeney

Good morning, gang. Well, good early afternoon. Bright and sunny, in the 70s. Ahhh... gardening this weekend!


----------



## geoffthomas

It was a pretty nice day.


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Good Morning

Beautiful clear 57 in northern NJ, headed to the 70s. Dogwood trees are in bloom everywhere !!










Happy Friday All


----------



## Leslie

Good morning,

Sunny and 55 this morning. Have a great day everyone!

L


----------



## Jeff

Good morning. It's 72 going toward 97 in McGregor, Texas. Have a good one.


----------



## loonlover

Good morning.  We don't hit the 90s for the high until tomorrow.

Hope everyone has a great Friday.


----------



## crebel

Good morning.  A pretty day in the 70s is in store for us.

Everyone have a safe and happy day.


----------



## geoffthomas

Good morning all.


----------



## SEAN H. ROBERTSON

Good morning everyone.  Sunny and 58 in Michigan!  Happy reading or writing to you all!


----------



## Valmore Daniels

Morning


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Good Morning !!

It is a cloudy 57 in Neptune, NJ, headed to 70.

I am off this weekend......can't remember the last time.










I would like to go sightseeing, but may just hang around the hotel (read: napcatcatnappin'...)

Have a great weekend !


----------



## Leslie

Good morning,

49 and sunny here in southern Maine this morning. Like NapCat, a good day to take it easy.

L


----------



## loonlover

Good morning.  Gloomy and 71 at the moment.  A high of 93 is expected.

II can be lazy today(and should be after working a lot of OT the last couple of weeks.  I, however, will be "working" a graduation this afternoon.  Anticipating lots of reading time.

Hope everyone's Saturday is a great one.


----------



## Jeff

Good morning from deep in the heart of Texas where it's currently 75 and will soon be 97.


----------



## geoffthomas

Good morning KB.
It is cloudy and cool today.
But it is the best day that I have, so I think I will go enjoy it.
Don't let yourself get too tired-out, NapCat.


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Good Morning










It is 57 and raining in Neptune, NJ. More of the same on queue.

Hope everyone has a restful Sunday


----------



## loonlover

Good morning. We are to have partly cloudy skies with a high of 90.

Hope everyone has a peaceful Sunday.


----------



## Leslie

Cloudy and cool right now. Rain is predicted for most of the week.

L


----------



## Jeff

Good morning, everyone. It should be 91 and partly cloudy in the heart of Texas today.


----------



## SEAN H. ROBERTSON

Good morning all. 61 and sunny in Michigan. I'm about to mow my lawn. Enjoy your day!


----------



## *DrDLN* (dr.s.dhillon)

Good morning you all from California. It's sunny and windy.


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Good Morning

It is a foggy 57 in Lincroft, NJ....not much change in the forecast.

Looks like I will be in the office all week. Gotta' keep that government paperwork flowing...giggle

Hope everyone's week gets off to a good start.


----------



## Leslie

Good morning,

54 and rainy. Rain is predicted for most of the week...

L


----------



## crebel

Morning!  Rain is predicted most of the week here as well.  It was certainly rocking and rolling last night!  No damage here other than some branches in the yard and no electricity from 9 - midnight.

Everyone have a safe and happy day.


----------



## loonlover

Good morning.  Rain a possibility here for most of the week also.

Hope everyone has a good day.


----------



## M. P. Rey

Sunshine, finally!
Morning to everybody!


----------



## Jeff

Good morning. It's 75 and partly cloudy in McGregor, Texas.


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Good Morning

61 headed to 81 in Lincroft, NJ
Have a great day.


----------



## Leslie

Good morning,

52 degrees and cloudy, with more rain predicted for today. Have a great day everyone!

L


----------



## SEAN H. ROBERTSON

Good morning from Michigan.  Possible rain and 84 today. Have a happy and prosperous day you gals & guys!


----------



## loonlover

Good morning.  A high of 84 predicted with thunderstorms.


----------



## Jeff

Good morning. It's 73 going toward 93, in the heart of Texas. Thunderstorms again.


----------



## Valmore Daniels

Morning KB


----------



## geoffthomas

Good Morning.
It is going to hit the mid 80s today.


----------



## crebel

Good morning.  Cooler and partly cloudy here today.  Lots of lightening and thunder last night, but no big storms in my town.  Other parts of the state were not as fortunate.

Everyone have a safe and happy day.


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Good Morning

It is a sunny 67 in Lincroft, NJ headed to the 80s.

Have a great day.


----------



## Leslie

Good morning,

48 degrees and another rainy day in store for us...

L


----------



## geoffthomas

Good Morning from Derwood.
It is sunny and 74 with 85 expected.
Possible rain later.


----------



## crebel

Good morning.  It is cool and drippy here.

Everyone have a safe and happy day.


----------



## loonlover

Good morning.  65 going to 88 with a possibility of thunderstorms again.  Last night when I went to bed rain was not in the forecast.

We received 2 inches of rain yesterday.  It was pouring when the first graduation was over last night.  Really fun trying to get them out of the building so the next group could enter.  Two more tonight, hopefully without the rain.

Hope everyone has a great day.


----------



## Jeff

Good morning. It should be sunny and hot in Waco, Texas today.


----------



## spotsmom

Good morning from Central Oregon where it's 32 degrees and snowing!  Good grief...

Have a great day, eveyone!


----------



## crebel

spotsmom said:


> Good morning from Central Oregon where it's 32 degrees and snowing! Good grief...
> 
> Have a great day, eveyone!


  head-to-desk *thunk*


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Good Morning

It is 67 with thunderstorms in Newark, NJ
It is 73 headed to the 90s in Death Valley
....,.and it is 64 with showers in Oklahoma City

'da Cat is on the move again.










Leaving New Jersey late tonight, will be home a day or two then off to Moore, Oklahoma.

Have a great day, all


----------



## Leslie

Good morning,

Another rainy day and 48 degrees. Sigh...I am really ready for some more spring-like weather!

L


----------



## Jeff

Good morning. It's 72 in Woodway, Texas. Safe flight, Cat.


----------



## loonlover

Good morning.  A high of 88 is expected with possible thunderstorms in the early evening hours.

Have a safe trip, NapCat.

Everybody have a great day.


----------



## crebel

Good morning.  Our weather in Iowa sounds about like Leslie's in Maine.  I almost turned the heat back on when it was down to 62 in the house this morning, but settled for wearing a sweatshirt and turning on a space heater for a bit.

Everyone have a safe and happy day.


----------



## D/W

A good morning to all!


----------



## geoffthomas

Good day all.
Safe landings, NapCat.


----------



## Leslie

The weather forecasters predicted rain all week and...they were right. Welcome to soggy Friday.

Have a great day everyone!

L


----------



## loonlover

Good morning.  Mostly cloudy at the moment, but should change to partly cloudy with a high of 79.

Finished a run of graduations (7 days) last night.  Now it is time to catch up some chores around the house before the next one on the 30th.  Sure glad not all of the high schools in the area use Verizon Arena.

Hope everyone has a great day.


----------



## crebel

Good morning!  We have unexpected sunshine this morning, it is beautiful outside.

Everyone have a safe and happy day.


----------



## Jeff

Good morning from deep in the heart of Texas where it's 75 going toward 90.


----------



## geoffthomas

Good day again from Maryland.
It is 60-ish.  And it is off-and-on raining.  It is certainly overcast.
But it is a good day to do indoor work.


----------



## Leslie

Good morning from rainy southern Maine where it is 48 degrees. It has been raining for a week now. We just had one of those downpours which always reminds me of the expression, "God is wringing out his wash."

Let's hope that God and Mother Nature are getting all this rain out of their systems so that it will be beautiful and sunny two weeks from now for the wedding in my backyard!

L


----------



## geoffthomas

Good Morning.  It is windy in Maryland today.
The temp is 47 with a high expected of 67.


----------



## Jeff

Good morning. There's a mockingbird singing outside my office window. I wish I could share him with you.


----------



## loonlover

Good morning.  Mostly cloudy this AM with temps in the 80s later.

Hope everyone has a great weekend.


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Good Morning










It was wonderful to wake up this morning wondering where I was and being delighted to find I was in MY bed......ahhhhh

Took a nice sunrise walk in the cool, clean, crisp DRY air, enjoying absolute silence.

Hope everyone has a safe and fun weekend....










....But, please do not forget what it is really all about.


----------



## FMH

Good morning 

Woke up before dawn... without an alarm clock. It's chilly but the sun is shining with promise of a beautiful day in Chicago Park, California and I'm enjoying a delicious blueberry breakfast smoothie with vanilla almond milk. I'm wondering if I'll continue to wake up this early when I go back to LA on Wednesday. I hope so.


----------



## Valmore Daniels

Morning


----------



## Sean Sweeney

I hate the rain. My lawn is belching and is demanding that I cut it. Perhaps Monday, when there won't be any rain.


----------



## Leslie

Good morning,

46 degrees. I am seeing sun and blue sky for the first time this week. Hooray!

L


----------



## geoffthomas

Good Morning from Derwood.
It is 52 with 71 possible.
Sunny, so weeds must be attended to.


----------



## Jeff

Good morning, all. It's 73 in the heart of Texas, and it's expected to be 88 later today.


----------



## loonlover

Good morning.  Cloudy but only a 30% chance of rain and an expected high of 86.

Maybe I'll get the yard trimming finished today.  Somehow I overlooked a couple of areas when I was working on it Friday.

Hope everyone has a peaceful Sunday.


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Good Morning

It is 57 in the desert, headed to the 80s

Hope everyone is having a great weekend. If you are traveling, be safe.....
....the crazies are out there !!


----------



## Joebruno999

Reporting from Sarasota, Fl. - 75 degrees at 10:45 am, with bright sunshine and not a cloud in sight. High expected in the mid-high 80's.

Life is good.


----------



## FMH

Good morning.  Sunny day in northern California.  The coffee is yummy and I'm about to read an 8,000 word count novelette my twelve year old nephew wrote.  Have a beautiful Sunday, all.


----------



## loonlover

Good morning.  Mostly cloudy skies and an expected high of 90.

Hope everyone has a great day.


----------



## Leslie

It is beautiful and sunny--52 right now and high of 68 expected. Hopefully I can get out on the porch later today!

L


----------



## Jeff

Good morning, all. Please don't forget those who paid for your day off.


----------



## geoffthomas

Good Morning from the mid-atlantic.
It is a nice, sunny Memorial Day.
Remember the reason for the holiday - an old saying is "Freedom is not Free".
Keep in mind those who paid for our Freedoms and those who continue to do so.
We have 46 now with 76 expected.


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Good Morning...


----------



## crebel

Good morning from a very soggy Iowa.  It continues to rain today, but we are not in as dire straits as much of the state is.

Thank you to those who have reminded us that today is not just a holiday from work and part of a long weekend.  I am grateful for all those who have served and made the ultimate sacrifice to maintain the freedom of our Republic.

Everyone have a safe and happy day.


----------



## Leslie

Good morning,

43 degrees and sunny. It's Tuesday, right? I am going to be mixed up all week.

Have a great day everyone,

L


----------



## MamaProfCrash

Morning. Internet access back at work so life is good.

Had my cup of coffee on the drive in. Working on some Tea Farmer's Gedeng Green Pu Erh. Good stuff. I love tea experimentation.

Lucas has slept through two nights in a row, we are hoping that this is a real change and not the bogus attempts of earlier. 

It is going to be an ok day weather wise.


----------



## loonlover

Good morning.  An expected high of 90 with partly cloudy skies.  I'm ready for a day of full sunshine.

A trip to our insurance agent is in store this morning.  Need to get coverage on the new Kia Soul we purchased Saturday.

Hope everyone has a great day.


----------



## geoffthomas

Good Morning all from Derwood.
It is 61 now with a high expected of 79.
We are also expecting scattered thundershowers.
and "they" tell us that we are about to have several days in the 90s.


----------



## Jeff

Good morning, all. This too will pass, MamaProfCrash. I'll try to remind you when it's Friday, Leslie. Congratulations on the new car, LL.


----------



## crebel

Good morning!  Still raining here and expected to continue through Thursday - bah humbug.  There is one town north of us that, according to the news, 70% of the homes and businesses have water inside.  Unless the situation changes significantly, we will have water in the basement by Thursday, sigh...

LL and II, congrats on a new, RED car. Enjoy!

Everyone have a safe and happy day.


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Good Morning

It is 70 in the desert, headed to the 90s. Lots of smoke blowing over from the California wildfires.

Have a great Monday/Tuesday.


----------



## crebel

Good morning.  It is 5:30 a.m. here and I really should be posting in the Goodnight thread as I am just heading to bed after a night of severe weather and cleaning an inch of water out of our basement.  Another round is expected tonight and I imagine we will do it all over again.  On the bright side, everyone is safe and no real damage done.

Everyone have a safe and happy day.


----------



## Sean Sweeney

Morning gang. Rainy today, but we're expected to have a heat wave roll in sometime tomorrow or Friday. Lawn got cut Monday despite some lawn mower issues. Doing nothing but writing today.

I hope.


----------



## Jeff

Good morning, everyone. It's 73 headed toward 88, in the heart of Texas. Hoping the rain ends soon, Chris.


----------



## MamaProfCrash

Morning. It is suppose to get into the 90's today with humidity.

Working on a pot of Blue Spring Oolong


----------



## FMH

Blue Spring Oolong. Mmm

Good morning. It's raining and still dark out, but the birds are telling of a dawn I cannot yet see. My dog is snoring beside me and I just heard a train's horn in the far off distance, a sound that always reminds me of my mom. It's going to be a good day.


----------



## Leslie

Good morning,

After a few days of sun, it's raining again.

All that matters to me right now is sun next week...Wednesday through Sunday would be ideal, but I'll settle for Thursday through Saturday.

L


----------



## loonlover

Good morning.  Sunny at the moment with an expected high of 90.  Also a chance of thunderstorms.

Chris, hope you get some sleep today and tonight is easier for you.

Hope everyone has a great day.


----------



## Jeff

Leslie said:


> All that matters to me right now is sun next week...


Tell me again, please. What day is the wedding?


----------



## Leslie

Jeff said:


> Tell me again, please. What day is the wedding?


Saturday, June 8th at 11 am in the morning.

L


----------



## geoffthomas

It is a nice morning in Derwood.
74 now and 88 coming - and sunny.
So sorry to hear about your rain problems, Chris.  Hope it stops soon.
And I hope we are going to see wedding pics after the 8th


----------



## crebel

Thanks for the sympathies, friends.  Today the sun is shining, the birds are singing, and we are cleaned up ready for the next round tonight.  All is well.

I know, I said I was going to bed...sunshine and daytime sleep don't work so well for me.


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Good Morning

It is 60 in the desert, headed to a sunny 90.

Have a great day.


----------



## spotsmom

43 in the high desert of Central Oregon, going up to the low 60's.  Rain front coming in so it is very blustery.  Two days to retirement.


----------



## loonlover

Good morning.  71 going to 88 with a higher chance of thunderstorms than yesterday.

Last high school graduation at the arena tonight.  I'm up early as I am also working the practice session.  At least I'll still be sitting in the security office, just may have to do a few different things, like opening roll doors as necessary.

Congratulations, spotsmom!  

Hope everyone has a great day.


----------



## MamaProfCrash

Morning all. It is going to be hot and humid. Good thing I have iced Puerh waiting for me at home. Right now I am working on some bancha and checking on stuff at the office.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

76 going up to 85. Looks like we're in a warming trend but with lots of rain.


----------



## Leslie

Good morning,

Lots of sun and 66 right now with a high of 82 predicted. Lovely weather for our Free Clinic fundraiser!

L


----------



## Jeff

Good morning from deep in the heart of Texas where it's hot and wet.


----------



## Andra

Good Morning.  Austin is hot and damp - Jeff, send the real rain this way.


----------



## crebel

Good morning.  Andra, I'll be happy to send you as much rain as you want.  I told folks in chat last night that average rainfall in Iowa for January - May is 12".  As of this morning we have had almost 29" with more in the forecast today and tomorrow - ugh.  Most of the rain missed our town last night, however, so our basement remains dry another day - YAY!

Everyone have a safe and happy day.  Only one more day, Spotsmom - WOOHOO!!


----------



## FMH

Send me some rain, too, please.  I'm back in LA and the weather will be shooting up to 100 today. My refrigerator died so I'm off to buy a new one.  It had a good life.  Memorial services postponed until further notice.


----------



## NapCat (retired)

(a late) Good Morning

It is 80 in the desert, headed to the 90s

Have a great day !!


----------



## geoffthomas

It is 88 and sunny here in Maryland.


----------



## Leslie

Good morning,

Right now I am experiencing an absolutely perfect Maine morning. It is 68 degrees, lots of sun, the birds are singing, I smell lilacs in the air....I wish I could share it all with you!

Have a great Friday everyone!

L


----------



## loonlover

Good morning.  Another hot, humid day in store.  Rainfall yesterday at our house was over an inch and a half.

Strong winds and heavy rainfall were due to arrive at the arena as the graduation was almost over.  Staff encouraged attendees to remain inside until weather had passed.  A lot stayed and by the time I headed home most of the traffic had cleared.

Hope everyone has a great Friday.


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Good Morning

70 in the desert and headed to the mid 90s

Have a great Friday everyone.


----------



## Jeff

Good morning from deep in the heart of Texas.


----------



## *DrDLN* (dr.s.dhillon)

Very pleasant Good morning from N. California. It's warm sunny day...


----------



## loonlover

Good morning.  Thunderstorms in store again today with a flash flood watch in affect.

Univ of Phoenix graduation this morning so I guess I'll be spending part of my time with an eye on the weather.

Prayers going out for all those affected by the storms in Oklahoma.

Hoping today is better on the severe weather front.


----------



## Leslie

Good morning,

Another hot day in store for us...high of 88. Yesterday was in the 90s. But it is supposed to cool off tomorrow.

L


----------



## Jeff

Tut, tut. It looks like rain.


----------



## Valmore Daniels

Morning


----------



## crebel

Good morning.  All is safe and dry here with beautiful sunshine today.

Everyone have a safe and happy day.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Drizzle, drizzle, drizzle, but going up to 86. I have a whole new schedule planned for the day.


----------



## geoffthomas

Good Morning all.
Hope you have a great day.


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Good Morning

It is 77 in the desert this morning, but we will likely see triple digit temperatures later.

Have a great weekend !!


----------



## Annalog

Good morning from southern Arizona. Sunny 80F headed to 100+ today.

Thinking of those adversely affected by the weather.

Hope your day is wonderful.


----------



## geoffthomas

Good Morning all.
It is 76 with 83 (at least) expected.
But we are also expecting rain in the pm.


----------



## loonlover

Good morning.  A high of 82 expected with no rain in the forecast.

We are about 17 miles from the LR airport which received over 6 inches of rainfall Thurs-Sat.  Fortunately, we only got between 4 and 5 inches.  The drainage ditch half a block from us did get over the road last night but I don't think water got into any houses on our street at least.  If it hadn't quit when it did last night, I'm sure at least one house across the street would have flooded.  

Hope everyone has a peaceful Sunday.


----------



## Leslie

Good morning,

73 degrees with a high of 79 predicted. It is absolutely perfect here today! Have a wonderful Sunday everyone.

L


----------



## loonlover

Happy Anniversary to Leslie and her husband and Chris and her husband!

I knew I wouldn't remember that in my first post.  Something about sleeping knocks those kinds of things from my brain.


----------



## crebel

Good morning!  Thanks for the anniversary wishes, LL - I don't know where have 35 years gone.  Leslie, Happy Anniversary to you and your DH as well, enjoy your dinner out! We looked at our wedding album over coffee this morning.  Who are those skinny kids with the guys in baby blue tuxedos?  We thought we were all grown up at 18 and 20 - LOL.  We are looking forward to the next 35 years.

It is breeze and a little chilly here this morning at 55 degrees, but NO RAIN, so I am happy.

Everyone have a safe and happy day.


----------



## Jeff

Happy Anniversary, Leslie and Chris. Happy Sunday to all.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

AND










to Chris and Leslie.


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Good Morning

77 in the desert and once again headed to triple digits.

Special Wishes to Chris and Leslie (and hubbies)










***********AND***********










.....and on this day in 1947, a TWA flight was diverted to La Guardia airport in New York City....so the future NapCat could be born !! I have had the wanderlust ever since !!

Have a great day all !!


----------



## FMH

Good morning  it's warm and sure to be a hot one. Heading to a wedding today. 

And let me add - Happy Anniversary Leslie! Have a beautiful day


----------



## Leslie

Thanks for the anniversary wishes, everyone!

And NapCat, wow! What a story! Happy Birthday!

L


----------



## MamaProfCrash

Have a great day Napcat. 

It is rainy and in the 70's. I am drinking Dayi Gongtuo Pu Erh and hoping that I am awake enough to go to the gym this afternoon. Last night was a scream session from 11:40-3:30. He managed to scream through Tylenol. I so wish he had words so we knew how to help him.


----------



## Leslie

Good morning,

66 degrees and overcast right now. We had a big thunderstorm last night. We'll see what today brings.

L


----------



## SEAN H. ROBERTSON

Good morning to you! 50 degress and partly sunny in Michigan. Let's get another great day started,  friends!


----------



## geoffthomas

Good Morning from Maryland.
It is 68 now with 79 the high later.
It rained most of the night.
Lots of calls and meetings today.


----------



## loonlover

Good morning.  Looks like a pretty day in store with a high of 81.

Hope everyone's week is off to a great start.


----------



## crebel

Good morning.  It looks like a pretty day here as well.  It is 55 with sunshine on its way to 70.

Everyone have a safe and happy day.


----------



## Jeff

Good morning from the heart of Texas where it's going to reach 90 today.


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Good Morning

67 degrees, but my valley is full of smoke from the California fires, cannot even see the mountains that are 7 miles away.....  

Looks like triple digits for us all week.

Have a great Monday.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Partly sunny. I understand the sea breeze will be interacting with the lake breeze. Hopefully, they won't spawn anything awful.


----------



## Leslie

Good morning,

Sunny now, and pleasant, but the forecast for the end of the week isn't so good:

.LONG TERM /WEDNESDAY NIGHT THROUGH MONDAY/...
THE MAIN STORY DURING THE PERIOD CONTINUES TO BE THE POTENTIAL FOR
A HEAVY RAINFALL BETWEEN LATE THURSDAY AND SATURDAY. THE LATEST
MODELS AND ENSEMBLES CONTINUE TO ADVERTISE A GRADUALLY AMPLIFYING
TROUGH MOVING FROM THE MIDWEST TOWARD THE EAST COAST TOWARD THE
WEEKEND. AT THE SAME TIME...A TROPICAL DISTURBANCE IN THE GULF OF
MEXICO IS EXPECTED TO AT LEAST PARTIALLY PHASE WITH THIS TROUGH.
THIS WOULD ALLOW FOR DEEP TROPICAL MOISTURE TO BE BROUGHT UP INTO
NEW ENGLAND...AND POTENTIALLY ALLOWING FOR A HEAVY RAINFALL LATE
THIS WEEK INTO SATURDAY. PLENTY OF DETAILS STILL NEED TO BE IRONED
OUT...BUT WE ARE PRETTY CERTAIN LATE THURSDAY INTO EARLY SATURDAY
WILL BE WET...WITH THE POTENTIAL FOR A PERIOD OF HEAVY
RAINS...WHICH COULD ALLOW FOR FLOODING. IT LOOKS LIKE WE START THE
DRYING OUT PROCESS LATER ON SATURDAY BEFORE THE NEXT POTENTIAL
RAINMAKER ARRIVES MONDAY OR MONDAY NIGHT.


Looks like I need to order the second tent for the wedding.

L


----------



## MamaProfCrash

Morning. It is in the 60's and no humidity. Today is suppose to be great. I'll run some errands, pick up a baby boy, and head outside to play. Yes!

Bancha in my cup


----------



## geoffthomas

Good Morning from Derwood, Maryland.
It is 58 now with 76 expected later and sunny.


----------



## SEAN H. ROBERTSON

Good morning to you! Partly sunny and 55 in Michigan. I'm expecting a great day and so should you.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Another lovely day on the treasure coast.

80 going up to 85 and I think rain is inevitable. Lots of rain.


----------



## crebel

Good morning.  Cooler and cloudy here today, there may be some rain on the horizon.

Everyone have a safe and happy day.


----------



## Jeff

Good morning, everyone.

Sixty years ago (plus about two weeks *) my mother made me watch the coronation of the new Queen of England on television.










School was out for the summer so I was far more interested in going out to play, but my mother insisted that it was a must-see, once-in-a-lifetime event. The anniversary celebration at Westminster Abbey today was beamed live to the entire world.

_* The coronation actually happened sixty years ago today, but it wasn't available to the American public until the Kinescope film was delivered to local stations._


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Good Morning

68 in the desert and headed to over 100 Still smokey from the California fires.

~Leslie: I am now officially a wreak worrying about your wedding day weather.
~Jeff: I also remember watching the Coronation when I was a kid......and not being too impressed. I am now impressed with 
how many historic changes I have seen in my lifetime.

Have a great day everyone


----------



## FMH

Good morning 

It's overcast and balmy, which I love.  

Have a beautiful day


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Jeff said:


> Good morning, everyone.
> 
> Sixty years ago (plus about two weeks *) my mother made me watch the coronation of the new Queen of England on television.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> School was out for the summer so I was far more interested in going out to play, but my mother insisted that it was a must-see, once-in-a-lifetime event. The anniversary celebration at Westminster Abbey today was beamed live to the entire world.
> 
> _* The coronation actually happened sixty years ago today, but it wasn't available to the American public until the Kinescope film was delivered to local stations._


I remember the glass carriage QE II rode in. I always made my kids watch these things, too.

GS and I were watching a transformers movie the other night and they recreated Armstrong's landing on the moon. I cried. What a memory that was.


----------



## Leslie

Good morning,

Beautiful and sunny right now--about 55 degrees with a high of 70 predicted. The wedding tent gets delivered today!

L


----------



## MamaProfCrash

It is going to be gorgeous again today. 70's and low humidity. Baby boy and  enjoyed a little over an hour outside yesterday and are looking forward to more of the same today. Well, Mom is, I am not certain that at 11 Months he has the slightest clue about the weather. I would put on his not knowing but just going with the flow and enjoying crawling in the grass and playing in the dirt and picking up rocks and putting them in the rosemary.

Leslie, enjoy the wedding. Bask int he love of your son and his bride. Enjoy the fruits of your labor. Have a great week, it really is all worth it. (hugs)

Working on a pot of Frozen Summit Oolong. A bit miffed because some twit at work put hand soap in my electric tea kettle. If I had not checked the pot before putting water in it, it would have boiled over and could have shorted the kettle and damaged the electrical outlet. Given that we are getting regular emails telling us no electronics in the office, except for the kitchens, one would imagine that the institutional response to this "joke" would have been bad. Not to mention the loss of my tea kettle.

grrrrrr


----------



## loonlover

Good morning.  Looks like a warm, but pleasant day in store.  Hoping to do some mowing this afternoon.

Missed yesterday's greeting as it was colonoscopy day.  Received the good news that I can go five years between procedures again.

Hope everyone has a great day.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

80 already and only going up to 84. Nice to dispense with a jacket for my morning walk.


----------



## Jeff

Good morning, everyone. It's 72 in the heart of Texas.


----------



## Valmore Daniels

Morning


----------



## geoffthomas

It is a Good Morning from Derwood where it is 69 going to 75 and partly cloudy.


----------



## crebel

Good morning!  Cloudy and cooler here with showers today.  I'm looking forward to slightly warmer days and no rain the rest of the week after today.

Everyone have a safe and happy day.


----------



## Katherine Thompson

GOOD MORNING EVERYONE  

Here it is cloudy, though dry with some sunshine  

Hope everyone is having a good week


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Good Morning

I see we have a newcomer to our morning coffee klatch, Welcome Katherine !










It is 86 in the desert, and headed to well over 100. But the California smoke is clearing out at last  .

Have a great day all


----------



## MamaProfCrash

Morning. The weather is great right now but is suppose to get worse. Rain and humidity on the way. Ah well, the last few days have been great.

Seven Songs Bing Cha Pu Erh in my cup. I love tea.

Leslie, I can send you tea vibes, they are calming. I know that the wedding is approaching and who knows what will help.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Florida is under a tornado watch from Orlando to Miami until 11am. Even without that, we've got torrential downpours and the streets will be flooding. It's the last two days of school, GS has no more exams, it's early release and I'm not going out there to deliver him to a couple of hours of free time. Still drying off from walking Angelo.


----------



## geoffthomas

Good Morning from Maryland.
It is 63 with mid 70s later.
We expect the rain to start this PM from the "event".
Then rain all day tomorrow.


----------



## Jeff

Good morning, everyone.

We have your rain right now, Geoff, but it's coming your way quickly.


----------



## Leslie

Good morning,

Sunny right now and 57. Chance of rain on Friday and Saturday: 90%.

L


----------



## loonlover

Good morning.  We only have a 40% chance of thunderstorms today.

Circus at the arena the next 4 days.  Hopefully it isn't pouring down when doors open tonight.  I get to watch the animals go by my window. 

Hope everyone has a good day in spite of the rain.


----------



## Andra

Good morning everyone.
It's hot and muggy here in Austin.  I'll believe the actual rain when I see it.
Leslie, I hope your weather forecast is incorrect


----------



## FMH

Good morning! Overcast and muggy here in LA. "June Gloom" they call it. I don't mind it...

Have a beautiful Thursday.


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Leslie said:


> Chance of rain on Friday and Saturday: 90%.


Chance of romance in the air: 100%


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Good Morning

84 in the desert and headed to 104. I have indoor projects planned (read: "naps") giggle...

Have a great day.


----------



## Katherine Thompson

Good morning to ALL  

Here in the UK it is a wonderful morning. Warm and sunny ... blue skies always makes me smile


----------



## MamaProfCrash

Morning all. It is rainy and humid out but all is right with the world because baby boy took his first steps. He walked between his Dad and I three times last night and then decided to take a bit of a stroll in his nursery. Once he figures this walking thing out, we are in for a world of hurt. Good thing I have been focused on getting back in shape!

Milk Oolong in my cup and achocolate glazed donut consumed.


----------



## lukemallory

I'm never near a computer in the mornings but afternoon from Dublin, Ireland - it's about 70F here and sunny!!!! What's going on?!!!

edit: sorry Betsy, just wanted to show the picture I took - image is too big for the thread by itself.


----------



## Jeff

Good morning, everyone. I hope everything is perfect, Leslie.


----------



## crebel

Good morning everyone and welcome to the newcomers in this thread!  Cool and mostly cloudy here today, but we may reach the mid-70s.

Everyone have a safe and happy day.  I will be thinking of you all weekend, Leslie.


----------



## Leslie

Good morning,

Things are starting to percolate here...there is excitement in the air.

Overcast right now and 56, but it is not raining. It does look like it rained a bit in the night, though.

L


----------



## Jeff

lukemallory said:


> edit: sorry Betsy, just wanted to show the picture I took - image is too big for the thread by itself.


You can control the size of a displayed image by setting the height and/or width inside the image tags. If you set only one dimension the other will be calculated based upon the H/W ratio of the original.












Code:


[IMG]http://www.kboards.com/graphics/kb-logo.png[/IMG]


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Thanks, Jeff!

Luke, if you need more help with your image, PM me!

Betsy


----------



## lukemallory

Cheers Jeff - Learn something new every day! Now behold Ireland's blue sky


----------



## Andra

Morning all.  I am so glad it's Friday!!  It is going to be another hot humid day in Austin.
Leslie, I am hoping that you only have minor things go crazy this weekend 
And everyone in the path of the tropical storm - keep your Kindles charged and stay safe.


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Good Morning

64 in the desert headed to 108 !

Happy Friday all.....


----------



## loonlover

Good morning.  Power outage from 12:39 AM to 9:30 AM due to public inflicted damage.  Boy, do I hate even short term power outages.

Skies have cleared so looks like a beautiful day in store.

Hope things go smoothly in Maine, Leslie.  Hoping everyone has a great day.


----------



## Annalog

Good morning from southern Arizona. It is currently a sunny 78°F and headed to 104°F. I am in Tucson so my Prius can have it's 150,000 mile maintenance but it actually shows 154,451 on the odometer. The car still has the original brakes, engine, motors, batteries, etc. and still gets nearly 50 mpg. 

Hope all goes as planned, Leslie.

Hope everyone has a day full of wonder.


----------



## FMH

good morning from Los Angeles.  It's overcast and I'm sitting in a cute little coffee shop surrounded by a lot of people I know... like in "Cheers" but without the alcohol.


----------



## Leslie

Good morning from southern Maine where it is currently raining but we are hoping for clearing weather later this morning. Fingers crossed!

L


----------



## loonlover

Good morning.  Fingers crossed here also, Leslie.

Cloudy but no rain in our forecast today.  Three performances of the circus today. I  won't know what it's like outside much today, except when I'm opening the elephant door for the reason it exists - elephants!

Hope everyone has a great Saturday.


----------



## crebel

Good morning.  It is cloudy here but no rain is expected before tonight.  Off to the farmer's market with my DS & SIL.

Everybody have a safe and happy day.


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Good Morning

87 already.....I have to take someone to the airport in Las Vegas where it will be 111.

I plan to do some very quick shopping and scamper back home.

Have a great day and weekend.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

That's for you, Leslie.

Not too much rain last night. Just enough to put about an inch of water on top of the mudhole the City dug in my neighbor's yard yesterday. You know what that means.


----------



## Valmore Daniels

Good morning


----------



## *DrDLN* (dr.s.dhillon)

Good morning you all. It's going to hot sunny day in N. California..


----------



## Jeff

Are you going to post pictures, Leslie?


----------



## spotsmom

A beautiful day in central oregon where it's currently 76 and going up to the mid 80's today.  not a cloud in the sky!

have a great weekend all, and best of luck leslie!


----------



## geoffthomas

This is a very nice day here in Maryland.
Went out to some "shopping" with my wife and a nice lunch "out".
One should go on dates with ones spouse now and then.


----------



## Leslie

Late night greetings to everyone,

I am exhausted (no surprise there!). The day turned out great--the sun came out during the ceremony and shined through the tent. It was beautiful. We were able to remove some of the tent walls for dancing and fun. Everyone seemed to have a fabulous time. Now I need to work on recovering....

More tomorrow...

L


----------



## Jeff

I'm very happy for you, Leslie. It's heartening when good things come to good people.


----------



## crebel

Thanks for the update, Leslie.  I am so pleased everything went well.  Get some rest and then start posting pictures!  Congratulations!


----------



## loonlover

Good morning.  66 and mostly cloudy with a high in the 80s and a possibility of thunderstorms.  Nothing new about that forecast.

Glad things went well for the wedding, Leslie. 

Two circus performances today.  One bad thing about arena schedules - very busy for a while, then long slow periods.  We are heading into one of those after the circus.

Hope everyone has a peaceful Sunday.


----------



## MamaProfCrash

Morning all. Hippie Blend Coffee in my cup. Hoping baby boy stays fever free today and that we can go for our weekly hike. He is currently tossing toys around in his play area.


----------



## Leslie

Good morning,

It is a beautiful, sunny, Sunday morning here in southern Maine--68 degrees on the porch. Perfect! Have a great day everyone.

L


----------



## geoffthomas

Good Morning from Maryland.
It is 65 with 83 expected.
Glad all went well Leslie.  Time to decompress.


----------



## crebel

Good morning.  It rained here all night, but nothing torrential.  It appears today will remain much the same.

Everyone have a safe and happy day.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Congrats, Leslie! Glad it all went well.










What a gorgeous morning for walking Angelo. No idea what the temp was but the sun was shining and there was a cool breeze and the spring on his retractable leash broke. Can't have everything perfect, then I'd never appreciate the good things, right?


----------



## Jeff

Good morning from the heart of Texas where it's a cool 66 and raining.


----------



## Annalog

Good morning from southern Arizona. It is currentlya sunny 76°F headed to triple digits.

Glad yesterday went well.

Hope everyone has a wonderful day.


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Good Morning

Absolutely beautiful in the desert  and I have been "working" in the gardens since sunrise....
....however, the temperature is headed to 108...and 'da cat is headed to a nap !!

Hope everyone has a restful Sunday.


----------



## spotsmom

Hello from Central Oregon.  Actually it got up to 90 yesterday (not predicted) but mid 80's today.  Lots of NCAA baseball to watch today including my alma mater, NC State!

Have a wonderful Sunday.


----------



## Leslie

Good morning,

Sunny right now and 57 degrees. I am waiting for the tent people to come and take everything away.

Have a great Monday everyone!

L


----------



## Sean Sweeney

Howdy do. Partly cloudy this morning. Expecting some rain tonight.


----------



## SEAN H. ROBERTSON

Good morning to you. 63 degrees and rainy in Michigan.


----------



## crebel

Good morning.  We have some pretty thick fog this morning, but it is supposed to burn off and become a "perfect 10" weather wise according to the forecasters.

Everyone have a safe and happy day.


----------



## loonlover

Good morning.  Temps in the upper 90s expected for the next few days.

Everyone have a great day.


----------



## MamaProfCrash

Morning! It was in the 70's when I drove in but rain is expected. Seven Sons Bing Cha in my cup.


----------



## Jeff

Good morning. It should get close to 100 in the heart of Texas today.


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Good Morning 

It is 74 in the desert this morning.....and thanks to a blast of "cool arctic air" it will stay NIPPY in the mid 90s today.

Have a great week, everyone.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Not sunny, but 81 and the humidity is rising. I've got the back door open and Angelo is going in and out.


----------



## geoffthomas

It is 77 around here right now.
And that is about as warm as it is going to get today.
We have had rain in the morning, but "they" keep saying we will get much more this afternoon.


----------



## MamaProfCrash

(Whispers) Morning. Just gave baby boy a bottle and getting him to sleep for he hubby. I love a good morning snuggle.


----------



## Leslie

Good morning,

58 and very rainy this morning. Not a good day for the tent people to do their breaking down, but that is their problem, not mine.

L


----------



## loonlover

Good morning.  Will be hot here today with an expected high of 97.

Mollie (the dachshund) is scheduled for her annual checkup this morning.  Sure glad I made a morning appointment.

Hope everyone has a great day.


----------



## crebel

Good morning.  We are looking at a record hot day today.  I will be heading home from the big city after spending a few days with my sister - I hope the air conditioning is on at home.

Everyone have a safe and happy day.


----------



## Jeff

Good morning from the heart of Texas where it's 73 right now.


----------



## geoffthomas

Good Morning from Derwood where it is 70 with 82 expected and sunny.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Overslept, feeling lousy, going back to bed.


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Good Morning

I slept outside in my hammock last night hoping to see the Rare Gamma Delphinids Meteor Shower...it remained rare....sigh; but the Milky Way was just spectacular.










Nice day in store for us....90s and breezy.

Have a great day.


----------



## MamaProfCrash

Nice


----------



## Annalog

Good morning from southern Arizona. It is currently 90°F after a low in the mid 70s and heading to a sunny high around 105°F. The weather prediction is for the next week to be similar to today.

Hope your day is wonderful.


----------



## FMH

Good morning.  It's a hot one!  I woke up before the alarm and have an unexpected early start on a busy day so the sun is shining brightly in more than one way.


----------



## Leslie

Good morning,

56 right now and mostly cloudy, but at least it is not raining at the moment!

L


----------



## MamaProfCrash

Morning. 70's and wet, it rained sometime last night. More rain on the horizon today. Sencha in my cup.


----------



## loonlover

Good morning.  75 going to 97.  We are supposed to have clear skies today.

Headed to the revenue office shortly.  Might as well get paying the sales tax on the new vehicle over with.  Hoping the line won't be too terribly long on a Wednesday morning.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

83 going up to 89 with a 30% chance of rain. Angelo and I took an extra long walk today. Even though I don't have to get up early now that school's out, I'm setting the alarm for seven so we can walk in the cool for an extra 10-15 minutes. Nice.



NapCat said:


> Good Morning
> 
> I slept outside in my hammock last night hoping to see the Rare Gamma Delphinids Meteor Shower...it remained rare....sigh; but the Milky Way was just spectacular.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nice day in store for us....90s and breezy.
> 
> Have a great day.


The joys of living away from city lights! Beautiful <sigh>


----------



## Jeff

Good morning from deep in the heart of Texas where it's going to be 95 soon.


----------



## Valmore Daniels

Morning All


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Good Morning

It is going to be hot and windy in the desert today (Duh ! Do 'ya think ? HA !)

Have a great day


----------



## Annalog

Good morning from southern Arizona.


NapCat said:


> Good Morning
> 
> It is going to be hot and windy in the desert today (Duh ! Do 'ya think ? HA !)
> 
> Have a great day


Sunny and hot here with an essentially unchanging forecast until monsoon arrives in July. I found myself wishing for the rainy season to arrive early. 

Hope your day is wonderful.


----------



## Jeff

Good morning. It's going to be 97 today, in the heart of Texas.


----------



## loonlover

Good morning.  102 here today.

Have a great day.


----------



## Leslie

Good morning,

58 and sunny right now, with a high of 68. Perfect Maine weather!

L


----------



## Ann in Arlington

'mornin'

Weather's just fine right now. . .not to hot, a little humid, quite still, overcast with the odd ray of sunshine here and there.  

But there's a giant squall line about an hour away so I'm thinking things will change in a bit.   Hatches are battened down, though, so no worries.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Well, I'm worried....supposed to fly out of here this evening!!!!  And if the power goes out this morning, how will I get all my gizmos recharged? LOL!

Keeping fingers crossed...we're heading west to Colorado for a wedding and these storms could wreak havoc on flights...

Betsy


----------



## MamaProfCrash

Weather was fine comingin. Skies are black though and things are about to get interesting. Day care has my work number, hubby cranked the AC in the house so that it is colder now, just in case we lose power, Electronics are charged. Probably none of it is needed but you know if you don't do it that you are going to end up losing power and being screwed....


----------



## crebel

Good morning.  Absolutely gorgeous day here; currently 67 headed to low 80s, humidity is way down (after finally turning on the air conditioning yesterday evening), it is dry and the sun is shining.  All of you waiting for the storms that headed through northern/eastern Iowa last night, STAY SAFE!

Everyone have a safe and happy day.


----------



## Ann in Arlington

You know, we totally don't freak out about this sort of thing, but I am sometimes rather amazed at the TOTAL lack of precautions some people appear to take. 

For example, we moved our glass top patio table up right next to the house -- less likely to get picked up and tossed.  The other table has a removable glass top which the hubs removed and laid flat.  Today was trash day so the bins were out for pick up -- as soon as they'd come and taken the trash, I pulled our bins back up so they're snug against the house -- less likely to go flying into parked cars.  And, of course, all my electronic do-dads are charged, and both cars have a nearly full tank of gas. Nothing major.  Just common sense.

Our neighbors, on the other hand, still have all their trash bins in the street, even though they're empty.  Well, o.k. maybe no one's home.  I get that.  But the folks on one side of us have a patio set with an umbrella in it.  I'd have taken the umbrella out, at least.  OTOH, they're one step better off than the folks behind us who have their umbrella still open.   I'm seriously tempted to hop the fence and go close it and take it out so it doesn't get picked up and thrown into MY window! 

I admit, though, to kind of laughing at the people they show on the TV who are acting like the proverbial headless chicken. 

OTOH, the first squall line has passed completely uneventfully -- got a few hours still to prepare before the worse one later this afternoon.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

It's the rainy season. Need I say more?


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Good Morning

Beautiful desert morning.....headed to breezy triple digits.

Have a great day.


----------



## MamaProfCrash

They are talking about closing the uilding for work at 1 PM. Gotta love over reactions


----------



## *DrDLN* (dr.s.dhillon)

Good morning you all from sunny N. California. Pleasant but breezy day..


----------



## crebel

Gertie Kindle 'a/k/a Margaret Lake' said:


> It's the rainy season. Need I say more?


LOL, Gertie. Where did you get my picture? *giggle*


----------



## geoffthomas

Good Day from Derwood, MD.
It is 83 now with 85 the expected high.
We are under a Severe Thunderstorm Watch.


----------



## MamaProfCrash

Good Morning all. The weather is not cooperating today. It is drizzling out and overcast. booooo If it is going to rain, then rain. Water those veggies in the back. Drizzle drives me nuts. 

Anyhoooo, tonight is parents night out at Day care so baby boy will come home for some play time with Mommy, have an early dinner, and go back to day care so we can enjoy dinner and a movie. At the same time. (giggles) Superman, beer, burger, hubby. Life is good.

Working on some Tea Farmers Green Puerh. Thinking about working while at work. 

OK, so life is pretty darn good.


----------



## crebel

Morning!

Everyone have a safe and happy day.


----------



## loonlover

Good morning.  Cooler temps today - a high of only 90 predicted.

Doing some laundry this morning before the temp does start to climb.

Have a great day!


----------



## Andra

Happy Friday from my muggy part of Texas.


----------



## Jeff

What Andra said.


----------



## Leslie

Good morning,

Busy morning here--I was up and out of the house at 7 am. Ugh. Overcast and mild right now.

L


----------



## Gertie Kindle

I was up at the crack of dawn this morning. Make that before the crack was even a wrinkle. Breakfast at Panera made the day better.


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Good Morning
80 in the desert, headed to 100+

Have a great Friday !!


----------



## Leslie

Good morning,

It is 65 degrees and absolutely lovely on the porch this morning. A week ago today was the wedding, which was fun, but today I am looking forward to a calm Saturday.

L


----------



## loonlover

Good morning.  Looks like a fairly pleasant day in store with warm temps.

Our son is coming up from Texas for a couple of days.  It is nice that he will actually be here on a weekend and Intinst does not have to work.

Hope everyone is having a great weekend.


----------



## MamaProfCrash

Nice weather for softball. We would be outside but the painter is finishing up out there.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

84 and climbing. The plan is to stay inside in the a/c for most of the day.


----------



## Jeff

Good morning from the hot and humid heart of Texas.


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Good Morning

"It is cool" morning in the desert....headed to the high 90s

Have a great weekend, everyone !


----------



## spotsmom

Good morning from Portland, Oregon where I am visiting Hank's son and family and busily earning grandmother points.  I am overjoyed to report that it is not raining!  Going to be very pleasant here today with high's in the 70's.

May your weekend be wonderful!  If NC State and Oregon State are victorious at the College World Series this weekend it will be perfect for me.


----------



## Valmore Daniels

Morning


----------



## D/W

A good morning to all!


----------



## Leslie

Good morning,

Another beautiful sunny morning on the porch. Happy Father's Day to all the dads out there!

L


----------



## Jeff

Good morning, everyone. It's going to be 99 and may rain today in the heart of Texas.


----------



## loonlover

Good morning and Happy Father's Day to all the dads.

An expected high of 93 today with possible thunderstorms.  Nothing new about that.

Hope everyone has a great day.


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Good Morning

Another nice desert morning..

Hope everyone has a restful Sunday, especially all the Dads !


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Good Morning.

77 here and going up to 89. Usual afternoon rain predicted. Taking Mom and GD to IHOP for breakfast.


----------



## MamaProfCrash

Morning. 70 something here. I am going to be sleepy due to a little guy who does not know how to settle himself. After 45 minutes of crying at 4 AM, I went and got him. Then it sounded like he was hypervenilating in his sleep because he had been crying os hard. I struggle with the cry it out thing and he has not responded to any of the other sleep training methods. He will fall asleep on Mom so that is what ends up happening. The hypervenilating thing had me totally freaked out.

Seven Sons Puerh in my cup.


----------



## Leslie

Good morning,

Sunny and breezy this morning. A lovely early summer day...too bad I have to go to work. I need a vacation!

L


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Good Morning

66 in the desert, headed to the 90s.










I am taking my "classic" (read: "old") Ford Pickup to town for tires and servicing.....great old truck, no A/C....

Have a great Monday everyone


----------



## Jeff

Good morning, everyone. It's going to be 97 here today.


----------



## Andra

Good Morning.  It's already muggy in Austin


----------



## loonlover

Good morning.  It will be slightly cooler here today with a predicted high of 88 and an 70% chance of precipitation.  We did receive 1/4 inch of rain during a thunderstorm early this AM.  Rain predicted for the next 10 days.  I'll believe it when I see it.

Hope everyone's week gets off to a great start.


----------



## geoffthomas

Good Day all from Derwood.
It is 84 now and very humid.
I hope all Dads enjoyed their day yesterday.
I have spent the last two days doing a lot of labor in the gardens (lots of sweating too, in this heat).
And I will go back to it soon.  Just glad that I am healthy enough to do so.


----------



## Leslie

Good morning,

Sunny and pleasant in Maine this morning. Have a great day everyone!

L


----------



## MamaProfCrash

Morning all! Hot, muggy, and humid today.


----------



## Jeff

It's 72 and raining, in the heart of Texas.


----------



## loonlover

Good morning.  71, cloudy, and very muggy.  Some rain fell during the night.

Grooming day for the poodle.  Hopefully it won't be raining for our trips to and from.

Have a great day.


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Good Morning

It is a breezy 74, headed to the 90s...I have to go to town again (tires were not in stock yesterday)

Have a great day


----------



## KristenDaRay

Good morning! It's in the 70's here in northern Alabama. I haven't walked outside yet, but I hope it feels good!


----------



## Jeff

Good morning, all. It's 75 in the heart of Texas. I'm planning to build a redwood swing-set today. The project got rained-out yesterday.


----------



## Leslie

Good morning, 

61 and sunny right now. Have a great day everyone!

L


----------



## MamaProfCrash

Morning. It was in the 70's this morning. Suppose to be a nice day. Drinking tea and getting ready to bring baby boy to the Doctors this afternoon. He has been crying so hard when put in his crib that he is hypervenilating. All three of us need sleep and three nights in a row is more then enough thank you very much. When I start thinking that Tylenol as a sleep aid might be a good idea it is time to see the Doctor.


----------



## loonlover

Good morning.  73 with some bright sunshine out there.

Hope all have a great day.


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Good Morning

74 in the desert, headed to the low 90s with no wind...I have some friends coming over later for *The Three "C's"*...(Coffee, Cheesecake and Conversation).....

Have a great day !


----------



## Leslie

Good morning,

57 right now. I am trying to decide if it is warm enough for an outdoor shower. 

Have a great day everyone!

L


----------



## MamaProfCrash

Good morning all. Survived the night. Yeah. Drinking some Puerh.


----------



## loonlover

Good morning.  Looks like a typical June day in store of partly cloudy skies and a high of 93.

Hope its a great day for everyone.


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Good Morning

67 in the desert and headed to pleasant, breezy 90s

Have a great day.


----------



## geoffthomas

Good Morning everyone.
It is sunny today here in Derwood.
The temp is 63 with 82 coming later.
I hope you are all ready for the "real" summer?


----------



## loonlover

Good morning.  74 going to 91 today.

Have a great Friday.


----------



## Leslie

Good morning,

Sunny and 68 degrees right now. Looks like we have a nice day in store for us.

L


----------



## Jeff

Good morning, everyone. It's already 79 in the heart of Texas. Have a good day.


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Good Morning !!

Sunrise: 5:27 AM Sunset: 8:07 PM....and all sunny and breezy










Happy Summer Solstice Day


----------



## loonlover

Good morning on a lovely Saturday.  75 going to 93 here with partly cloudy skies.

Hope all have a restful weekend.


----------



## Leslie

Good morning,

Happy Birthday to my niece Vivian! 63 and a little cloudy right now. Have a great day everyone!

L


----------



## Jeff

Good morning, everyone. It's 75 going to 97 in the heart of Texas. 

Happy 63rd birthday, Vivian.


----------



## M. P. Rey

Good morning from the East Coast


----------



## geoffthomas

Good Morning from Derwood.
It is 74 going up to 84 here today.
Hah Jeff.  I read Leslie's post the same way the first read.


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Good Morning

I spent most of the night outside under an incredibly beautiful full moon...










.....it is now 77, headed to a breezy 95.

Hope everyone's weekend is off to a good start...


----------



## loonlover

Good morning.  71 going to 95.  Our 10% chance of a thunderstorm yesterday dropped over 3/4 inch of rain at our house.  Hope that isn't the case again today.

Hope everyone has a peaceful Sunday.


----------



## geoffthomas

Good Morning from Derwood.
It is 72 with a high expected of 82.
and scattered thunderstorms - kinda humid.


----------



## Leslie

Good morning from rainy southern Maine. I am on the porch, listening to the birds and rain. Nice!

L


----------



## Valmore Daniels

Morning


----------



## Jeff

It's already 91 in the heart of Texas. Good morning, everyone.


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Leslie said:


> "...I am on the porch, listening to the birds and rain..."


Sigh ! I have a CD of rain that I listen to on days like this....headed to 102 with gusts to 50

Hope everyone is having a restful Sunday.


----------



## Leslie

Yesterday, it rained in the morning then cleared up. Late in the day we had thunder rumbling for about 90 minutes before the storm finally arrived and what a storm it was! A house was set on fire up on Sebago Lake. Today it's beautiful and sunny--72 right now but it is supposed to go up to 90. A scorcher as they say here in southern Maine.

L


----------



## geoffthomas

Well we did get rain yesterday here in Derwood.
It is 71 now with 89 possible.  It is already a little muggy.
Have a wonderful day.


----------



## SEAN H. ROBERTSON

Good morning to you. Mostly sunny & 69 in Michigan today.  Looking forward and expecting a great day! Enjoy!


----------



## Jeff

Good morning, everyone. It's going to be 97 in McGregor, Texas today.


----------



## loonlover

Good morning.  71 going to 93.

Looking forward to seeing former co-workers at a retirees' luncheon today.  

Hope everyone has a great Monday.


----------



## MamaProfCrash

Morning, 76 and promising to be hot and humid today. I am going to have to find sometime for my new nightly walk with BB. I am hoping by 6:45 it is cooling off enough to do a few laps with him. 

Farmers tea Green Puerh in my cup.


----------



## Annalog

Good morning from southern Arizona. It is a mostly sunny day; it is currently in the low 80s and headed to the low 100s.

Hope your day is wonderful!


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Good Morning

It is a windy 77 in the desert this morning, headed to low 90s

Hope everyone's week is off to a good start.


----------



## *DrDLN* (dr.s.dhillon)

Good morning from not so sunny N.California today. It's unusual to rain in this area at this time of the year.


----------



## Leslie

Good morning,

77 right now and another hot day is in store for us.

L


----------



## MamaProfCrash

Morning. It is in the 70s and humid. Today should be yucky, 90 and really humid.


----------



## loonlover

Good morning.  Looking at temps in the upper 90s today.

Grocery shopping on the agenda for this morning with no plans to venture out later in the day.


----------



## Jeff

Good morning from deep in the heart of Texas. Looks like 100 degree temps for the rest of the week.


----------



## geoffthomas

Good Morning from Derwood.
It is 73 now with 91 likely in the pm.
Isolated thunderstorms are predicted.
Have a nice day.


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Good Morning

77 in the desert and headed to the low 90s.
I am off to meet an old friend for lunch. We have not seen each other in 5 years......should be a fun visit.

Have a great day


----------



## Leslie

Good morning,

Up early after a night of crazy dreams. It is a very pleasant 70 right now with a high of 79 predicted.

Happy Hump Day everyone!

L


----------



## MamaProfCrash

Morning! Pleasent out right now, I am going to go for my work walk early and do double the laps so I don't have to go out at 1 when it is not nice out.


----------



## loonlover

Good morning.  Another typical June day in store.

Haircuts on the agenda this AM then a stop at the revenue office for Intinst to renew his drivers license.

Biggest decision will be where to eat lunch.  Really enjoying a few weeks without events at the arena.


----------



## Jeff

Good morning, everyone. It should be 102 today in the heart of Texas.


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Good Morning

84 in the desert and headed to well over 100.

Have a great day


----------



## spotsmom

Woke up to 49 degrees in Central Oregon, going up into the 60's today.  Hopefully the rain is over (unusual, but we sure needed it)!

Enjoy your air conditioning!


----------



## geoffthomas

It is 88 here in Derwood and that IS the high for the day.
I had to go get a pair of Serengeti sunglasses repaired this am...too good to not repair.
We expect some scattered thunderstorms this evening.


----------



## Leslie

Our natural air conditioning has returned to Maine -- 55 this morning with a high of 64 predicted. Cloudy with rain predicted at the end of the day.

L


----------



## loonlover

Good morning.  Expected high for the day is 100.

Hope everyone has a great day.


----------



## geoffthomas

Good Morning.
It is 70 in Derwood.
We expect 85 later.
And once again rain showers.


----------



## Jeff

Good morning, everyone. We're expecting 104 degrees today and 109 tomorrow.


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Good Morning

74 and headed to 106+
I will be servicing the swamp coolers in the shop this morning.

Have a great day


----------



## loonlover

Good morning.  79 going to 99 today.

Hope your day is off to a good start.


----------



## Jeff

Good morning from deep in the *H*eart *O*f *T*exas.


----------



## Leslie

Good morning,

Pouring rain here. It makes me think of 3 weeks ago at this time when we were getting ready for the wedding and it was...pouring rain. LOL.

L


----------



## MamaProfCrash

Morning. It is not raining, yet. No matter what the weather, today is a great day because it marks surviving the first year of being a parent. Lucas is going to day care but will come home early to spend time with his grandparents. Today is the first day of baby swim time and we don't want him to miss that. I am bringing his care givers lunch and not bringing any snacks for the kids. I love them but at one they have no clue what is happening and the care givers really don't need kids hopped up on sugar. Opening presents at home then dinner with my parents and cupcakes for dessert. 

It is going to be a great day. Although I am not sure how I feel about having a toddler in the house. I am going to miss the baby days.


----------



## Jeff

Happy birthday to Lucas. Treasure every moment, MPC. Time flies.


----------



## Annalog

Happy Birthday, Lucas!

Good morning from southern Arizona. It is currently 86°F and mostly sunny and headed to 107°F in Benson, 111°F in Tucson, and 117°F in Phoenix. Tomorrow is projected to be at least 3 degrees warmer than today. Keep cool and safe.

Hope your day is wonderful.


----------



## Vegas_Asian

Morning. Getting an early start today. Pup is at the very for her annual check up....she was so excited to actual leave the house (too hot this time of year for her). took her to Starbucks to make it seem like I was taking her to the park. Then,c, we drove to the vet and got that betrayed look.  I am going to get the cold shoulder until something scares her...like fireworks

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Good Morning

89 in  the desert and headed to the "one-teens"...and not a breath of wind.
Got lots of indoor projects lined up  (read: NAPS ! giggle)

Keep Kool, wherever you are.


----------



## loonlover

Good morning.  It didn't cool off as much as predicted overnight.  There is still hope for tonight and highs only in the 80s by tomorrow.

Trying to get myself out of the house to a farmer's market shortly.

Have a great Saturday!


----------



## Leslie

Good morning,

Pleasant and mild this morning although a little overcast. The weather forecast for the week is lots of rain...too bad for the tourists.  

L


----------



## Jeff

Good morning. Only 104 today, in the heart of Texas.


----------



## Valmore Daniels

Good Morning


----------



## geoffthomas

Good Morning from Derwood.
It is 78 with 84 predicted.
This is the only day for the past week and future week that rain is not expected in the afternoon.
I stole a little time from my virtual office job yesterday to get some weeding done when it was dry.
So today I will go out and plant the 7 flowers that are waiting in the carport.


----------



## NapCat (retired)




----------



## loonlover

Good morning.  A very pleasant 63 degrees this morning with an expected high of only 84.  Looking forward to a nice day.

Stay safe if you are in the area with such extreme temps.

Hope everyone has a peaceful Sunday.


----------



## M. P. Rey

Morning everyone


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Good Morning

Our Mojave Desert Heatwave continues.....special morning greetings to Anna and her fellow Arizonans.....giggle 










Everyone have a safe and cool Sunday


----------



## Leslie

Good morning,

I had a nice lazy start to the morning, laying in bed and reading my Kindle. My idea of heaven! 70 degrees right now and a little overcast, but pleasant. Have a great Sunday everyone!

L


----------



## Jeff

Good morning. everyone. It's cooled off a little here in McGregor, Texas and may even rain.


----------



## Valmore Daniels

Morning all


----------



## geoffthomas

Good Morning from Derwood, Maryland.
It is 82 which is predicted as the high because we are supposed to have scattered thunderstorms and flash flooding.
I am going outside to run my chipper/shredder - didn't work right after church because of the supposed bad weather.
Now I will play catch-up.
Have a great afternoon.


----------



## Leslie

Good morning,

Feeling tired after a night of very strange dreams.   68 right now and cloudy, with rain predicted.

Have a great Monday everyone!

L


----------



## Jeff

Good morning, all. It's 66 in the heart of Texas. I guess I have no excuse for lawn-mowing-procrastination.


----------



## geoffthomas

A Good Morning it is in Derwood.
We have 74 F now with 80 F expected later.
We again have scattered thunderstorms all day.
At least I got some yard work squeezed in yesterday.


----------



## loonlover

Good morning.  70 going to 84.  Guess I'll have to join Jeff in doing some yard work later today.


----------



## Annalog

NapCat, special morning greetings to you in your continuing heat wave. Tucson and Benson received some rain last night but Phoenix is still baking in the oven.

Good morning from a partly soggy southern Arizona. 103°F predicted for Benson, 108°F for Tucson, and 113°F for Phoenix, with 10% chance of rain. Yesterday's high inside the chicken chicken coop was 97°F; the cooling strategies worked well enough.  

Stay safe and hope your Monday is wonderful.


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Good Morning

No relief in our heat wave...










....I hope Monday is bringing cooler temperatures to most of you.


----------



## Leslie

Good morning,

57 degrees and rainy. The newspaper says that June was the 7th rainiest June on record with 7.32 inches of rain. It seems July is starting off the same way.

Have a great day everyone!

L


----------



## Jeff

Happy birthday, Leslie.

Good morning, everyone. It's 64, deep in the heart of Texas.


----------



## Leslie

Jeff said:


> Happy birthday, Leslie.


Thank you, Jeff!


----------



## geoffthomas

Good Morning from the mid-atlantic.
It is 74 with only 78 later - raining now though.
Enjoy the day.


----------



## Annalog

Happy birthday, Leslie!

Good morning from southern Arizona. It is currently a partly cloudy 76°F in Benson. 102°F predicted for Benson, 107°F for Tucson, and 113°F for Phoenix. Thundershowers are predicted for this evening for Tucson and Benson. Yesterday's high inside the chicken chicken coop was 97°F; the cooling strategies are still working.  

Stay safe and hope your Tuesday is wonderful.


----------



## loonlover

Happy Birthday, Leslie.

Good morning.  A pleasant 62 degrees with a 30% chance of thunderstorms and an expected high of only 86.  I did mow the front yard yesterday.  Felt good to get it done.

Hope all have a great day.


----------



## geoffthomas

Happy Birthday to Leslie.
and her new DIL Jocelyn.


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Good Morning

Another windless, record-breaking hot day on queue...

HOWEVER... it is Leslie's Birthday !!










Everyone eat at least one cupcake in her honor and have a great day !!


----------



## Leslie

Thank you for all the birthday wishes! I am looking forward to having Jocelyn here this evening where we will open PRESENTS and have a delicious birthday dinner of roast beef, Yorkshire pudding, peas, salad, and cupcakes from East End Cupcakes. These are the same folks who did the wedding cupcakes--in all the excitement, Jocelyn never ate a single one.  So for tonight we have:

blueberry with maple frosting (3)
chocolate with salted caramel frosting (3)
red velvet with cream cheese frosting (3)
vanilla with vanilla buttercream
devil's food with vanilla
vanilla with chocolate

Yum!


----------



## telracs

*wanders in to steal cupcakes and drop off chocolate for the party*

happy birthday leslie.


----------



## loonlover

Good morning.  A cool 59 degrees this morning but an expected high of 90.

I'm off shortly to take the dachshund to have her teeth cleaned and do some grocery shopping.  My leisure time will have to take place a little later in the day than usual.

Hope everyone has a great day.


----------



## Leslie

Good morning,

60 degrees and overcast again this morning. Starting tomorrow the weather will change to hazy, hot, and humid. I sort of like the natural air conditioning better.

L


----------



## Jeff

Good morning from deep in the heart of Texas where it's 61 right now, going up to 95.


----------



## Valmore Daniels

Good Morning


----------



## geoffthomas

Good Morning from Derwood.
It is raining here today (again).
77 now with 83 the high.


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Good Morning

Already hot, windy and dusty with smoke from a fire in the Spring Mountains....overnight LOW was 92....










Have a great day and keep kool !!


----------



## Jeff

Happy Independence Day. It's 66 in the heart of Texas.


----------



## loonlover

Happy Fourth of July and good morning.  A pleasant 59 degrees in central Arkansas.

Other than hearing other people's fireworks it should be a quiet day at our house.

Hope it is a great day for everyone.


----------



## Annalog

Happy Independence Day!

Good morning from southern Arizona. It is currently a mostly sunny 76°F in Benson. 99°F predicted for Benson, 105°F for Tucson, and 110°F for Phoenix. Yesterday's high inside the chicken chicken coop was 87°F; it is getting cooler.  

I need to work this afternoon and evening but I will be spending as much time at my mom's as possible. The 4th was also my dad's birthday and we remember him today as well as the founding of this country.

Stay safe and hope your day is wonderful.


----------



## Leslie

Good morning,

Sunny and 75 right now, although it feels warmer. We were up early and went out to breakfast, then drove around the city with the top down on the car. Now we are home and planning on being lazy for the rest of the day. Have a great July 4th, everyone!

L


----------



## geoffthomas

Good Morning all.
I hope that you enjoy celebrating our country's Independence today.
And I ask you to keep those who safeguard that Independence in your prayers (good wishes).


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Have a safe and fun Independence Day.


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Good Morning

It is a nippy 76 in the desert and headed to a mere 106...that is what we call a "cooling trend"  Ha

Have a great day


----------



## loonlover

Good morning.  A very pleasant 60 degrees but it is to heat up to the upper 90s again starting today.

Really quiet this morning - not much traffic going by.  Much better than last night.  It has been a long time since we had neighbors that shot off the amount of fireworks we heard last night.  

Hope most people are getting to enjoy a long lazy weekend.


----------



## Jeff

Good morning, everyone. It's a very pleasant 70 in the heart of Texas, going up to a not so pleasant 99 later.


----------



## Valmore Daniels

Morning all


----------



## Leslie

Good morning,

84 right now on the porch and not a cloud in the sky. A good day to take it easy!

L


----------



## *DrDLN* (dr.s.dhillon)

Good morning you all. Very pleasant after a week of heat. But quite windy.


----------



## geoffthomas

Good Morning from Derwood.
It is 85 here and it might inch up to 87 yet.
It will undoubtedly hit the 90 mark in Wash, D.C.
And it IS humid.


----------



## Leslie

Good morning,

It looks like another hot day is in store for us. 81 right now with a nice breeze on the porch.

L


----------



## geoffthomas

Good Morning.
It is 80 now and we may reach 92 today.
Mostly Sunny so sunscreen is useful - must remember to use some.


----------



## loonlover

Good morning.  69 at the moment but going to 97.

Going to try to get the back yard mowed this morning.  I usually don't mow early in order to not wake Intinst.  He may be awakened by the mower today.

Hope everyone has a great Saturday.


----------



## Jeff

Good morning, everyone. Looks like we may get back up to the 100s today in the heart of Texas.

LL, be please tell Intinst that he's missed.


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Good Morning

Breezy and warm in the desert, headed to the low 100s (Brrrrr)

Have a great weekend


----------



## loonlover

Good morning.  The weather stayed pleasant yesterday, but back to a high of 99 today.  Sounds more like July.

Message passed on, Jeff.

Hope everyone has a peaceful Sunday.


----------



## geoffthomas

Good Morning.
It is 80 on the porch now and we are expecting 89 later.
It looks like another sunny day.


----------



## Leslie

Good morning,

74 right now and overcast, so it feels quite pleasant. Maybe today won't be as hot as the past few days have been...let's hope!

L


----------



## Jeff

Good morning, everyone. 99 again today. Nothing new in the heart of Texas.


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Good Morning

Nice desert morning here.....Hope everyone has a restful sunday.


----------



## Annalog

Good morning from southern Arizona. It was a glorious morning, cool and sunny. It is now hot (100+) and humid with clouds building for later thunderstorms.

Hope your day is wonderful!


----------



## Casper Parks

NapCat said:


> Good Morning
> 
> Our Mojave Desert Heatwave continues.....special morning greetings to Anna and her fellow Arizonans.....giggle
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Everyone have a safe and cool Sunday


 

That is funny.


----------



## Sean Sweeney

It's hot... too hot.


----------



## Leslie

Good morning,

Back to work after a four day holiday. It's raining this morning with a temperature of 71. Happy Monday everyone!

L


----------



## Jeff

Good morning from the heart of Texas. It looks like rain.


----------



## geoffthomas

Good Morning from Derwood where it is 70 now with 86 expected and possible rainstorms.


----------



## loonlover

Good morning.  No rain expected here.

Hope your week gets off to a good start.


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Good Morning and Happy Monday

84 in the desert, headed to the low 100s...feels comfortable after last week.

Have a great day


----------



## Leslie

Good morning,

Cool and rainy this morning with a high of 70 predicted for the day.

Enjoy Tuesday, everyone!

L


----------



## loonlover

Good morning.  A high of 100 expected today.  Oh, well, I've got plenty of indoor chores to do.

Hope everyone has a good day.


----------



## Jeff

Good morning, everyone. It should reach 100 today in the heart of Texas.


----------



## Valmore Daniels

Morning


----------



## crebel

Good Morning.  We are heading to a heat index of 105 today.

Loonlover, be sure to tell Intinst Happy Birthday from me today!

Everyone have a safe a happy day.


----------



## Annalog

Happy birthday, Chris!

Happy birthday, Intinst!

Good morning from southern Arizona. General forecast for the week: cool and partly sunny in the early morning with more sun and heat until noon. Afternoon is hot and humid with gathering clouds. Thunderstorms in the evening with rain in some locations. 

Hope your day is wonderful.


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Annalog said:


> Happy birthday, Chris!
> 
> Happy birthday, Intinst!


----------



## D/W

A good morning to all!


----------



## loonlover

crebel said:


> Loonlover, be sure to tell Intinst Happy Birthday from me today!


Thanks and Happy Birthday to you also.

I was brain dead and scheduled a follow-up visit with the knee surgeon on his birthday. I think I've been forgiven and the check-up went well.


----------



## Susan in VA

Good morning!!  

Checking in for the first time in many weeks, had some (non-serious) vision issues which made it difficult to do anything at the computer.  Things seem to be clearing up now, yay.  

How am I ever going to catch up on what's been happening here??  I guess I'll start by wishing intinst a belated happy birthday.  

It feels good to be back, though I'm still taking it easy and not spending much time online.  What I need is a one-page monthly digest of KB news.  

Oh yeah, the weather...  well, it's July in DC, so without even checking the forecast or looking out the window I can say it's hot, hazy, and humid, with a chance of afternoon thunderstorms that will do nothing to relieve the mugginess.  In fact, that should go for August too.


----------



## Leslie

Hi everyone and especially hi to Susan. It's good to see your avatar again.

Overcast and cool here this morning. Not sure what the temp is.

Happy Wednesday to all!

L


----------



## crebel

Good Morning.  Susan!!! So good to hear from you.

Thanks everyone, for the birthday wishes yesterday.  I've have been smacked upside the head with a horrendous summer cold; it's the first birthday I can remember not feeling well, but it was still a great day.

Our weather is still humid and hot this morning, but forecasters say it is supposed to cool off to the low 80s today with dropping humidity.  No rain expected for the next week - YAY!

Everyone have a safe and happy day.


----------



## Jeff

Good morning, Susan. I'm happy to see that you're alive and well. 

Good morning everyone else. Nothing exciting here. Should be 104 today. Brr.


----------



## loonlover

Good morning everyone.  Our expected high is the same as Jeff's but we do have a chance of a thunderstorm.

Susan, good to hear from you.  Hope your vision problems continue to get better.

Today is our 42nd wedding anniversary.  Any celebrating will be done at a later date.  Work schedules sometimes get in the way.

Hope everyone has a great Wednesday.


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Good Morning

It is a nippy 72 in the desert, headed to 102.

Happy Anniversary, LL & Intinst


----------



## crebel

Happy Anniversary to Loonlover and Intinst!  I wish for you that the coming year of love be the best yet.


----------



## spotsmom

Good morning from central Oregon where it's 50 and heading up to about 90 today before it starts cooling off.  I'm heading out to Seattle today to watch baseball!


----------



## geoffthomas

Good Day from Derwood.
It is great to see Susan posting again.
And Happy Belated Bday to Chris and Intinst.
And Happy Anniversary to LL and II.
It is an overcast day here today......but overall pretty nice.
80 right now with a high possible of 83 and scattered showers.
We have had power burps three times today already and for no apparent reasons.


----------



## geoffthomas

Oh, and Happy Birthday today to Heather (luvmy5brats).


----------



## Annalog

Happy anniversary, LL and II!

Happy birthday, Heather!

Good evening from southern Arizona. 

Hope everyone had a wonderful day and wishing all a wonderful tomorrow.


----------



## crebel

Good morning from Iowa where the temperature is a lovely 68 degrees heading to the mid-80s and DRY - Yay!

Been busy all week getting ready for a BBQ get-together at our house Saturday evening for about 100 people.  The bright side is that it has forced us to get some outside projects done that have been too far down the priority list for too long.  Plus a really deep cleaning of the inside.  Sunday morning it will be nice to enjoy it all being done!

Everyone have a safe and happy day.


----------



## Jeff

Good morning. It's 79 in the heart of Texas. What time do you start serving, Chris?


----------



## Leslie

Good morning,

68 and cloudy right now, with rain predicted. Have a good Thursday everyone!

L


----------



## loonlover

Good morning.  69 and sunny.  Thunderstorms came through the area yesterday afternoon and dropped the temps almost 20 degrees.  It was rather pleasant last evening.  Not much storm actually at our house, but did hear lots of thunder from the north.

Thanks for all the well wishes yesterday.  Sometimes we're really amazed that 42 years have gone by so quickly.


Hope everyone has a great Thursday.


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Good Morning

Clouds in the desert today !!! 84 headed to the low 90s (first time under 100 in a long time).....even a chance of rain !!

Hope everyone enjoys their day as much as I am !!


----------



## Annalog

Good morning from southern Arizona. There was a wonderful rain, at least an inch and maybe an inch and a half, at our house while we were in Tucson seeing our optometrist.  It rained more during the night. 

NapCat, hoping you get rain also!

Hope your day is wonderful.


----------



## geoffthomas

Good Morning from Derwood where it rained last night.
And now it is 80 with maybe 2 more degrees to go and possibly more rain.


----------



## Sean Sweeney

*waves* Good morning! Well, afternoon. Or evening. Or whatever.

Overcast skies, threatening to burst again. Just what I need!

Working hard over here. And eating grapes. Well, eating grapes. What I do isn't hard work.


----------



## Jeff

Good morning, everyone. Another hot day in the heart of Texas. Have a good one.


----------



## Leslie

Good morning,

It's a beautiful morning in Maine--cool, sunny, with a lovely breeze. Have a great day everyone!

L


----------



## Sean Sweeney

Good morning, folks. Mostly cloudy right now, but hoping for a nice day. Errands to run this morning before I settle in for some writing.


----------



## loonlover

Good morning.  It won't be quite as hot today.  

Hope everyone has a great Friday.


----------



## crebel

Good morning KB friends.  It looks like we have a lovely day in store with temperatures in the mid-80s, low humidity, and mild breezes.

Everyone have a safe and happy day.


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Good Morning

It is a delightful 69 in the desert, headed to the low 90s.

Happy Friday, All


----------



## Amy Corwin

Good Morning!
We're having a lot of rain, which may be good for my roses, but has killed my sages. Sigh. At least I don't have to water and that's a good thing.

Hope everyone is looking forward to the weekend!


----------



## geoffthomas

Good Morning (actually afternoon).
It is 75 because there are scattered thunderstorms going through the area and cooling things off.


----------



## Leslie

Good morning,

Up early for a Saturday--63 right now and sunny. Have a great day everyone!

L


----------



## crebel

Good morning on National French Fries Day!  Our temperatures are currently in the 60s and heading to the 90s with low humidity today.

The tent is up and preparations are done for our backyard BBQ for 100 this afternoon/evening.  It will be a long but hopefully fun day.  It has been a lot of work, but it is really nice to have house and lawn "summer projects" already done!

Everyone have a safe and happy day.


----------



## loonlover

Good morning.  59 going to 93 today.

Enjoy the party, Chris.

I'll be working a Taekwondo Association ceremony tonight, the only scheduled event for the month of July.  It is usually a long, boring evening so lots of reading time.  I'm still amazed at how slow things are during the summer.

Hope everyone has a relaxing Saturday.


----------



## geoffthomas

It is 71 going to 85 before the scattered thunderstorms today in Maryland.
Oh, yeah.  Good Morning all.


----------



## Jeff

Good morning. 108 in the heart of Texas today. Good luck with the party, Chris.


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Good Morning

It is a wonderful desert morning.....headed to low 100s.

I am meeting friends for lunch.....guess I will have to celebrate...










Who would have thought there was such a thing ? Have a great weekend everyone !!


----------



## telracs

*wanders in*
*steals cheese and crackers from crebel*

*waves good morning (since this is the morning thread)*

*wanders out again*


----------



## Valmore Daniels

Morning


----------



## Vegas_Asian

Last night....Some how bees are coming into the house (it's been raining in Vegas). Last night I caught four placed them in a single jar...then I made a container of ice coffee and wrote a note to dad. I told him he needed to kill them and I made him ice coffee as a bribe/thank thankyou.

I woke up this morning the ice coffee and the bee s were gone....so it's a good morning.
Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Leslie

Bonjour mes amis et Joyeux jour de la Bastille! "Allons enfants de la Patrie Le jour de gloire est arrivé."

Ici c'est de 68 degrés et un beau jour ensoleillé. Profitez!

L


----------



## loonlover

Good morning.  A pleasant 63 degrees going to 93.

Hope everyone has a peaceful Sunday.


----------



## Jeff

Good morning, everyone. The good kind of double digits today: 77 and 99.


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Good Morning

Another lovely desert morning, headed to triple digits later.

Hope everyone has a restful Sunday


----------



## Amy Corwin

Good morning! I'm hoping our yard dries out enough after all this rain to mow the lawn and do some weed-whacking! Everything was under about six inches of water yesterday. At least I don't have to water anything. LOL

Have a great day!


----------



## crebel

Sneaking in a good morning here just under the wire for Iowa.

I couldn't have asked for a more perfect party last night.  The weather was gorgeous, the company was wonderful, the food was tasty and a good time was had by all 107 people here.  Clean-up was done before midnight last night and the tent guys will be here sometime this afternoon to dismantle the tent and cart away the tables and chairs.  Me?  Today I plan to be a slug...

Everyone have a safe and happy day.


----------



## geoffthomas

Good Day from Derwood.
It is 90 here and the humidity has dropped some from this morning.


----------



## Leslie

Good morning from Maine where it is 75 right now, and going up to 88 today. I'll be working in air conditioning, however.

Have a great day everyone!

L


----------



## geoffthomas

Good Morning.
It is 74 with 93 later and mostly sunny.


----------



## crebel

Good morning.  It is 71 here with gentle rain.  Temperatures are supposed to get near 90 with isolated thunderstorms.

Everyone have a safe and happy day.


----------



## loonlover

Good morning.  Currently 70 with sunny skies.  A high of 93 expected but maybe we'll get lucky again.  Yesterday it never made it higher than the mid 80s.  Made for a lovely day.

Hope your week is off to a good start.


----------



## Jeff

Good morning. It's 66 going to 84, in the heart of Texas.


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Good Morning

84 with some welcome clouds in the desert....ungodly 30% humidity !!! gasp.  Headed to triple digits later.

Have a great Monday, everyone !


----------



## Amy Corwin

Good Morning!
Time to get some work done in the garden!
Hope everyone is having a great start to the week!


----------



## Annalog

Good morning from southern Arizona.  It is currently in the mid 80s (90°F in Tucson) with 41% humidity (37% in Tucson)  with a high in the mid 90s (100°F in Tucson) and scattered T-storms predicted. There is a flash flood warning in effect for my home area until tomorrow evening.

The weather was perfect for yesterday's Run with the Roosters race (5:05 am start). I ran and walked and was 20 minutes faster than the first time I was in the race, walked, and finished last. I think I am on track to successfully finishing the two half marathon races I have registered for (November and January) .


----------



## Jeff

Good morning. Am I the first one here? That hasn't happened in a long time. It's soggy and foggy, in the heart of Texas.


----------



## crebel

Good morning, Jeff! Good morning to everyone else, too.

We are looking at a steamy heat wave for the next few days.  This morning it is already 80 degrees with 76% humidity and both numbers are expected to rise significantly with heat indexes in the triple digits.

Everyone have a safe and happy day.


----------



## geoffthomas

Good Morning.
It is 78 with 94 expected and sunny.


----------



## Leslie

tkkenyon said:


> Formidable!
> 
> TK Kenyon


Merci!

Et audjourd'hui, une autre journée chaude est prévue avec des températures très élevées.

in other words, we have a scorcher in store. Stay cool, everyone!

L


----------



## loonlover

Good morning.  75 going to 93 with a 30% chance of thunderstorms.  Our triple digits won't be here until later in the week.

I am, however, going to do the grocery shopping out of the way fairly early.

Have a great day!


----------



## Annalog

Good morning from slightly soggy Arizona.  It is currently 71°F in Benson (76°F in Tucson) with 77% humidity (70%) while raining (cloudy). Today's high is predicted to be 89°F (91°F). 

Hope your day is wonderful!


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Good Morning All

It is a breezy 90 in the desert and headed to the low 100s.  Even a few clouds.  Beautiful...

Hope everyone has a great day !


----------



## Amy Corwin

It's not morning here anymore  but I didn't get a chance to log in until now. Hope everyone's day is going well. It's hot and muggy here but at least it's not raining and I'm watching the hummingbirds outside my window and enjoying it!


----------



## Leslie

Good morning,

72 right now with a high of 90 predicted. I am so glad I bought two air conditioners for my office back in May. They are paying for themselves right now!

L


----------



## Jeff

Good morning, all. It's 73 and wet in the heart of Texas.


----------



## geoffthomas

Good Morning all.
Happy Birthday to Mike Hicks.
It is 79 now with 94 expected, sunny and an air quality alert.


----------



## loonlover

Good morning.  71 going to 99 today with a typical July forecast of possible thunderstorms.


----------



## Valmore Daniels

Morning


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Good Morning

Lovey morning in the 70s....headed to low 100s
Have a great day !


----------



## Amy Corwin

Good Morning!
I'm getting ready to clean up some junk in the yard and preparing to sweat!


----------



## crebel

Good afternoon.  I was here this morning, but I must have skipped posting.

Same hot and steamy weather here as most of the U.S., thank goodness for air conditioning.

Everyone have a safe and happy day.


----------



## Leslie

Good morning,

73 right now and a little bit cooler today (high in the 80s) with thunderstorms predicted for this afternoon. For the beachgoing tourists who picked this week to come to Maine--they picked the right week!

L


----------



## Jeff

Good morning, everyone. It's 72 in the heart of Texas.


----------



## crebel

Good morning!  We are ready for another scorcher today.

Everyone have a safe and happy day.


----------



## geoffthomas

Good Morning
it is 80 - high wll be 95 and sunny.


----------



## loonlover

Good morning.  A high of 102 expected.


----------



## Amy Corwin

Good Morning!
The temperature isn't that bad (in the 80's) for most folks but between that and the humidity I've decided to give up, go to the beach, and get some writing done. I'm heat intolerant  but it always feels better by the ocean.


----------



## Annalog

Good morning from southern Arizona.  Partly sunny with thunder storms predicted; high in the 90s.

Hope your day is wonderful.


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Good Morning

84 headed to 102.

Have a great day.


----------



## spotsmom

Hello from Central Oregon where it was 41 this morning, but headed into the mid-90's today.  Thank goodness it's so cool at night.

Hope everyone has an outstanding day.


----------



## Leslie

Good morning,

This is the headline in today's paper:

*Relentless heat roasts Portland area*
The National Weather Service says we're in for the hottest day of the season, presenting danger to some residents.

They also say the weather is moving east to west, which is very unusual.

Have a great day everyone.

L


----------



## Jeff

Good morning from deep in the heart of Texas. The current temperature in McGregor is 72 and will be going up to 95 later. My plan for the day is to take the GG-kids to feed the ducks. Yeah, yeah, I know.


----------



## crebel

Morning.  Weather = same song, different verse = HOT.

Everyone have a safe and happy day.  Enjoy the GGs and the ducks, Jeff!


----------



## Valmore Daniels

Good Morning


----------



## loonlover

Good morning.  Not supposed to be quite as warm as yesterday.  A thunderstorm went through yesterday afternoon and cooled things off nicely.  It was a very pleasant 77 degrees at 5:30.  I just wish it had dropped as much rain at my house as it did where I was shopping.

Have a great Friday.


----------



## Annalog

Good morning from Arizona. It is currently 72°F in Benson (76°F in Tucson) with 68% humidity (58%). Today's high is predicted to be 85°F (92°F) with scattered afternoon thunder storms. 

Hope your day is wonderful!


----------



## geoffthomas

Good Day from Maryland.
It is 83 already and the high should hit 95 - sunny.

and
Happy Birthday to Susan(in VA) and Leslie's daughter Hannah!


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Good Morning

Company coming later......glazed bacon-wrapped asparagus and banana-split pie in the forecast !!

















Have a great Friday !!


----------



## Jeff

NapCat said:


> Good Morning
> 
> Company coming later......glazed bacon-wrapped asparagus and banana-split pie in the forecast !!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Have a great Friday !!


Is my cousin Nancy having lunch with you? Here's what she just posted on her FB page:










She didn't mention dessert.


----------



## Leslie

geoffthomas said:


> Good Day from Maryland.
> It is 83 already and the high should hit 95 - sunny.
> 
> and
> Happy Birthday to Susan(in VA) and Leslie's daughter Hannah!


Thank you for remembering, Geoff! Hannah is having a happy birthday so far, with more to come!

L


----------



## loonlover

Good morning.  72 going to 95.  Hoping we don't get a repeat of thunderstorms today.  Yesterday turned out to be one of those be careful what you wish for types of storms.  We received almost 3 1/2 inches of rain last night in about 45 minutes.  I've only seen water standing in that much of the yard once before.  It was a isolated storm - it did not rain at II's work place and he was fairly close to home before he saw any signs of rain having fallen.

Hope everyone's Saturday is a restful one.


----------



## crebel

Good morning to all and a very happy birthday wish to my DH!  

We are expecting a break in the heat wave today with temperatures staying down in the 80s and intermittent storms (I vote to skip any downpours like LL and II had!)

Everyone have a safe and happy day.


----------



## geoffthomas

Good Morning.
It is 81 here with 93 expected - Thunderstorms in the afternoon.


----------



## Leslie

Good morning everyone,

I slept in this morning after our late night birthday celebration with Hannah--dinner at MC Perkins Cove in Ogunquit and then Young Frankenstein at the *Ogunquit Playhouse*. The show was fantastic! I could happily go back and see it again today but alas, that is not on the agenda. This video gives you an idea of what we saw:






Enjoy! Weatherwise, another hot one is in store for us but hopefully not as bad as yesterday, when the thermometer topped 100 degrees. Ugh. 

L


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Good Morning

84 and (for us) very humid, 106 later....looks like we will be under the "monsoon" influence for the next week......hot, humid, a few clouds and slight chance of thunderstorms.

Jeff:  Looked high and low for cousin Nancy, but she was a no show....hope her asparagus were as successful as mine.  (yes, the recipe was posted on FB)

Have a great weekend everyone !


----------



## Jeff

Oops. I forgot to tell everyone good morning.

Glad you and your family had such a nice birthday celebration, Leslie.

Nancy's always been a bit flaky, NapCat. My apologies.


----------



## crebel

Good Sunday morning to all!  Our temperatures are MUCH more moderate this morning and the humidity is WAY down, it is beautiful outside.

HAPPY BIRTHDAY TO TELRACS!!

Everybody have a safe and happy day.


----------



## loonlover

Good morning.  72 going to 95 today.  Heard lots of thunder last night but we didn't get any more rain at our house.  Really, really glad of that.

Happy Birthday, Telracs.  Hope it is a great one.

Hope everyone has a peaceful Sunday.


----------



## Annalog

Happy birthday, telracs!

Good mornong from southern Arizona where it is still monsoon. I phone DH before I head home from work to see if the way is clear or if I should wait for a storm to pass before driving. 

Hope your day is wonderful.


----------



## Leslie

Good morning from beautiful sunny Maine where it is 70 degrees right now. Happy birthday telracs!

L


----------



## geoffthomas

Good Morning from Derwood.
It is nice here - but still warm.
We got the thunderstorms last night and will probably get more tonight.

Happy Birthday telracs and pigeon92.


----------



## telracs

*wanders in, yawning.....*

thanks everybody.  have a great day.  they said it was going to be cooler today but they lied, i'm going back to the cool room for a bit....

*wanders out*


----------



## Amy Corwin

Good Morning!
It's cooled off a bit and 79 degrees, and it's raining like crazy so it looks like it might be a good day to get some writing done. Maybe it will calm down later so I can take the kayak out, too. 

Enjoy your day!


----------



## Jeff

Good morning and happy birthday to telracs.


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Good Morning

It is 84 in the desert, headed to a cloudy, humid 100 later (rain? oh please some rain !)

Hope everyone has a great Sunday.....I hear cupcakes are being served in New York.


Happy Birthday TELRACS


----------



## Leslie

Good morning,

68 degrees and lovely on the porch this morning.

Happy Monday to all,

L


----------



## Jeff

Happy Monday to you, Leslie, and good morning to everyone. It's 77 here in the heart of Texas. It will be twenty degrees warmer soon.


----------



## crebel

Good morning!  It is a beautiful 68 degrees now, but another muggy day is in store with temperatures rising into the 90s with matching humidity and thunderstorms by afternoon.

I'm looking forward to the announcement of the birth of the royal baby sometime today, but I will be more excited next Monday when our new granddaughter finally arrives!!

Everyone have a safe and happy day.


----------



## Jeff

crebel said:


> ...but I will be more excited next Monday when our new granddaughter finally arrives!!


We're going to want pictures!


----------



## Valmore Daniels

Good Morning


----------



## geoffthomas

Good Morning.
74 now, 83 later, thunderstorms likely.
Off to a meeting.
Have a good day.


----------



## loonlover

Good morning.  72 going to 99.

Have a great day.


----------



## Annalog

Good morning from southern Arizona. Today's forecast is partly sunny with scattered thunder storms. Currently 72 headed to 87.

Beautiful moonset this morning.

Hope your day is wonderful.


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Good Morning

It is a humid 84 and headed to breezy 90s today.

Hope everyone's week is off to a good start.


----------



## telracs

*wanders in*

*starts passing out cupcakes*

morning, well, actually afternoon all....

*wanders out*


----------



## spotsmom

In the 40's this morning at 6:15 am heading to the low 90's today.  Can someone send us some rain?


----------



## Jeff

Good morning, everyone. I under-slept last night. I thought the clock said 6:30 but it was 5:30. Guess I better take the advice of Quintus Horatius Flaccus and carpe the diem.


----------



## Leslie

Good morning,

63 and rainy this morning. The question is, am I brave enough for an outdoor shower?

L


----------



## loonlover

Good morning.  Another possibly hot day with the possibility of thunderstorms.  Yesterday stayed cooler than normal with thunderstorms popping up just to the north of us.  I didn't complain.  Cooler temps without the downpour.

Hope all are having a great week.


----------



## geoffthomas

Good Morning all.
It is 73 with 87 later.
possible isolated thunderstorms also.
It DID rain last night - not a bad thing- helps things grow.


----------



## crebel

Good morning!  A beautiful day is in store.  Temperature is currently 66 heading to high 70s with much lower humidity and no rain.  I vote for this weather to remain!

Everyone have a safe and happy day.


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Good Morning

84 and headed to 100.  Actually had a thunderstorm last night, so the air smells wonderful.

Have a great day.


----------



## Amy Corwin

Good morning a little late 
It's a lovely day here and in the lower 80's with a nice, brisk breeze.

Hope everyone is enjoying life and has a good book to read!


----------



## Jeff

Good morning, everyone. It's 77 going to 99 in the heart of Texas.


----------



## Leslie

Good morning,

66 right now here in Portland with cloudy skies. Have a great day everyone!

L


----------



## crebel

Good morning!  It is only 60 degrees and sunny right now going to a high of 79.  What a change from the last two weeks and so nice to have the air conditioning off and the house open.

Everyone have a safe and happy day.


----------



## loonlover

Good morning.  It is 69 with a possible high of 97.  I say a possible high as yesterday we had enough thunderstorms over and around us that it was in the mid 70s for most of the afternoon.  Really enjoyable temps.  It has drizzled off and on most of the night and is still very gloomy this morning.  

Hope you have a great Wednesday.


----------



## JRWoodward

Good morning! The weather is drippy and hot, but should clear later. The cats are yowling for canned food, the dogs must be walked and there are books that won't write themselves. Later today, there will be fried catfish and rice.


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Good Morning

Nice desert day.....84. headed to a sunny 100. Company coming for the "Three C's" (Coffee, Cheesecake & Conversation).

Have a great day


----------



## Amy Corwin

Late again but I'm hoping everyone is having a great day!
I was out kayaking earlier and got in just before it started raining. But it's cleared up again and is about 84 degrees with a nice breeze. Lovely weather.


----------



## Valmore Daniels

Morning


----------



## Leslie

Good morning,

57 this morning! It feels chilly! Sunny right now but rain is in the forecast. Have a great day everyone!

L


----------



## loonlover

Good morning.  Sunny and 68 at the moment.  No rain in the forecast.

Maybe I can get the front yard mowed this evening.

Have a great Thursday!


----------



## Jeff

Good morning, everyone. I mowed the lawn yesterday, LL. After all this rain it was more like reaping than mowing. Looks like it may get up to a hundred today in the heart of Texas. Stay cool, y'all.


----------



## crebel

Good morning.  Another beautiful day in store here.  Currently 65 going to 80, possible thunderstorms by early evening but nothing severe expected.  We are still enjoying the house being open and the air conditioning off.

Everyone have a safe and happy day.


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Good Morning

84 headed to sunny 100s 

Have a great day


----------



## geoffthomas

Good Morning from Maryland.
It is 67 now with 78 possible later.
Quite a difference from the 90s we have had for the past couple of weeks.


----------



## Amy Corwin

Good Morning from North Carolina!
It's lovely today--low 80's--here on the coast. Looks like we might have some rain, but I don't care.  I love it here, anyway, and it's nice to relax at the seaside.


----------



## JRWoodward

Good morning! While it may seem that I am two hours late to say that, mentally I am in the Pacific time zone with my little granddaughter, so it's still 11 am where my head's at.


----------



## crebel

Good morning. It is 68 degrees here and we have a few sprinkles right now.  Looks like we have another nice day in store for us.

I'm heading out in a bit to pick up my mother who will be spending the next week with us.  As I mentioned before, our new granddaughter is scheduled to arrive on Monday, and Great-grandma wants especially to be here as it will be her 78th birthday - she thinks her first great-granddaughter will be the best birthday gift ever!

Everyone have a safe and happy day!


----------



## Leslie

Good morning,

62 degrees and rainy this morning. They are predicting rain through Monday which is too bad for the tourists, including my sister.  

L


----------



## loonlover

Good morning.  A very pleasant 65 degrees with a predicted high of only 82.  But, we have a flash flood watch in effect all day.  Hoping other parts of the county get the possible 3 inches of rain and we get the low end of the possible 1-3 inches.

The front yard mowing wasn't quite like Jeff's reaping, but the back yard may be by the time I'm able to mow.

Hope everyone is having a great Friday.


----------



## geoffthomas

Good Morning.
67 with 83 later. Sunny.
Lots of work today.  Don't get paid without work - both four letter words.


----------



## Jeff

It's 79 in the heart of Texas. Good morning, y'all.


----------



## JRWoodward

Greetings from Tallahassee, Florida, where it broils in the morning and boils in the afternoon. At nine am there was just a tiny fringe of cloud on the horizon, but the radio says 75% chance of rain by two pm, with showers of and on till after midnight. Same as every other day this summer. Oh, well.
Settling down to write, now that the animals have been taken care of/clean up after.


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Good Morning Everyone

It is 84 in a humid (for us) desert.....headed to a partly cloudy100.










'da Cat is headed to town for grocery shopping.

Have a Great Friday !


----------



## Leslie

Good morning,

68 and sunny--a perfect Maine day. I am glad the weathermen were wrong this time!

Have a great day everyone!

L


----------



## loonlover

Good morning.  66 with cloudy skies but no rain in the forecast and an expected high in the mid 80s.  Should be a lovely day

We only received about 1/2 inch of rain yesterday so maybe mowing the back yard will be manageable by tomorrow.

Hope all are having a great weekend.


----------



## Amy Corwin

GOod morning!
It's in the low 80's and I'm getting ready to take the kayak out. I love it out on the water this time of year. It's so lovely and best of all, no bugs!


----------



## Jeff

Remember the other day when I forgot to post? I did it again. At least I think I did. I don't see a post form me today. I'd swear I wrote something eloquent and/or literary. Maybe it was a dream. Good morning.


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Good Morning

It is 84 and the humidity is also over 80 !! That is death to us desert rats...and we are still going to be over 100. Yuk

SciFi Channel has a full day of disaster movies on queue....I may just hunker down with some snacks and declare this a Pajama Day. giggle










Hope everyone is having a good weekend.


----------



## geoffthomas

Good Morning.
It is 78 with 82 the expected high.
Nice day for weeding.
It is expected that we will have thunderstorms later.


----------



## crebel

A late good morning from Iowa where it is only 62 degrees with a light breeze and on its way to 70 - perfect weather for me.  Tonight we may have record lows with temperatures dipping to the low 50s - great sleeping weather, I'm looking forward to it.

Everyone have a safe and happy day.


----------



## spotsmom

A lovely 43 this morning, going to stay in the 80's today YAY!!!  I'd rather have crebel's weather, but am very glad I don't have NapCat's!!

Hope everyone has a great Saturday.


----------



## Leslie

Good morning,

A little cool and overcast this morning but still warm enough to be on the porch. Have a great day everyone!

L


----------



## Jeff

It's a beautiful day in Central Texas. I hope it's equally pleasant wherever you are.


----------



## loonlover

Good morning.  Looks like another lovely day in store.  Hoping the clouds clear away like they did yesterday.

Hope everyone has a peaceful Sunday.


----------



## Annalog

Good morning from southern Arizona. The temperature and humidity are both in the 70s with a high temperature predicted in the 90s with a mix of clouds and sun.

Hope your Sunday is wonderful.


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Good Morning

Another hot, humid, windless day in the desert.

Hope everyone has a restful Sunday


----------



## geoffthomas

Good Morning from Derwood.
It is 76 with 78 the high and scattered thunderstorms again.


----------



## Leslie

Good morning,

61 degrees and a rainy start to the week here in Maine. Have a great Monday everyone!

L


----------



## Jeff

It's 77 and partly cloudy in the heart of Texas. Good morning, everyone.


----------



## crebel

Good morning!  It is a beautiful, sunny morning with mild temperatures.

We are on our way to the hospital for the birth of our first granddaughter - particulars as soon as I get home!

Everyone have a safe and happy day.


----------



## Jeff

Oh. I forgot that this was the big day, Chris. Congratulations.


----------



## geoffthomas

Good Morning.
It is a great day to be born.
Here it is 61 with a high later of 83 and sunny.


----------



## loonlover

Good morning.  67 with a high of 88 expected.  Looks like another week of mild temps and the possibility of rain.

Looking forward to your report, Chris, and congratulations.

Hope its a good week for everyone.


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Good Morning

It is a delightful 64 and the desert smells wonderful after some overnight rain.

Hope everyone's week is off to a good start.


----------



## telracs

73 and sunny here.


----------



## crebel

Kamdyn Marie is here!  7lbs-11 oz, 20.5" long.  Everyone is doing well.  I am trying to get a picture uploaded to photobucket so I can share it!

Thanks for the good wishes, everybody.  G-ma is the best job EVER!


----------



## *DrDLN* (dr.s.dhillon)

Good morning you all. It's very pleasant morning in N. California..


----------



## Jeff

Good morning, everyone. It's 77 going up to 97 in the heart of Texas.

Kamdyn is a terrific name, Chris. That's my G-Grandson - Camden - with me in my avatar.


----------



## Leslie

Congratulations, Chris. July 29 is a great day for a birthday!

Sunny and pleasant here this morning with a high of 81 predicted. Have a great day everyone.

L


----------



## crebel

Good morning!  It is 64 degrees here this morning with a pleasant rain.

Kamdyn is a beautiful (of course!) baby girl and I loved getting to know her yesterday.  I got to cuddle with her for an hour yesterday and read "The Night You Were Born" to her.  She kept her eyes open and listened intently - another reader!  Pictures from my phone seem to be too large in bytes and pixels to upload easily to photobucket so I haven't accomplished getting a picture to post here yet...

Leslie, on the subject of July 29th being a great birthday, not only is it also my mother's birthday, but Kamdyn has 2 great-great-great grandmothers that also shared the same date.  Who knew a birthdate could be a family tradition?

Everyone have a safe and happy day.


----------



## loonlover

Congratulations, Chris.

Good morning.  It is 76 and will get to the low 90s today.  We may have another rainstorm like yesterday when almost 1/4 inch fell.  Not complaining.

Hope everyone has a great day.


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Good Morning

It is a beautiful day in the desert.....79, headed to around 100.

.....and of course to our new (again) GranMa:










......from all of us at the Lighthouse Ranch


----------



## Annalog

Congratulations, Chris!

Good morning from southern Arizona. It is currently mostly sunny, 85°F, 35% humidity, and headed into the 90s.

Hope your day is wonderful.


----------



## Jeff

Good morning, everyone. We have rain and 102 temperatures in out forecast for today. Go figure.


----------



## Leslie

Good morning,

It is an absolutely perfect summer morning here in Maine. I am eating homemade blueberry-nectarine jam (homemade by ME!) on an English muffin. Life is good!

L


----------



## loonlover

Good morning.  Ma6y be warming up to 93 today.  A thunderstorm came through about 4:30 this morning leaving a gentle rainfall behind.  So maybe temps will stay a little lower than predicted.  

Hope its a great Wednesday for all.


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Good Morning Everyone !

84 in the desert and headed to a breezy 100

Have a great day.


----------



## geoffthomas

Good Morning from Derwood.
It is now 77 with the high not going above 79 today - cloudy.
A kinda nice day for the end of July.


----------



## Leslie

Good morning,

It looks like another beautiful day is in store for us. 60 right now and lots of sun. Have a great day everyone!

L


----------



## geoffthomas

Good Morning from wet Derwood.
Light rain right now.
68 with high of 79 and scattered showers today.


----------



## Jeff

Good morning, all and welcome to August. Should be 104 today, in the heart of Texas.


----------



## loonlover

Good morning.  Currently 72 but will heat up to 93.  Had a few more sprinkles yesterday.  You can almost see the grass grow this summer.  Looks like I'll be mowing again shortly.  But oh so much better than last year.

Have a great day.

Ok, so after reading Jeff's post, maybe I should have said it would warm up to 93.


----------



## crebel

Good morning.  It is currently 63 and sunny here on its way to 84.

New granddaughter and family went home yesterday and all is well.  I finally got a picture (thanks to telracs) posted in the bump thread - she was maybe 5 minutes old when that was taken.

Everyone have a safe and happy day.


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Good Morning

A breezy 88 in the  desert, headed to triple digits.  Good Grief it is August already !!

Have a great day.


----------



## loonlover

Good morning.  Surprised to be the first one in this thread this morning.

Looks like another good day with temps only in the low 90s.

Have a great one.


----------



## Jeff

I'm glad you posted that you were the first, LL. I thought I'd been here already.

Good morning from deep in the heart of Texas, everyone.


----------



## Leslie

Good morning everyone,

Rainy today with temps in the 60s. Have a great day everyone!

L


----------



## Amy Corwin

It's a lovely cool morning and it looks like rain so I won't have to water.


----------



## Susan in VA

Good morning!  It's a beautiful day in Northern Virginia, 85 and sunny.


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Good Morning

Repeat of yesterday here....

Happy Friday All


----------



## geoffthomas

Good day from Maryland.
It was 63 when I got up this am.
It is now 81 with a high of 83 possible - and sunny.


----------



## crebel

Good late afternoon from Iowa! A three-year-old spending the night and most of the day is not conducive to getting in any KB posts... Our weather is warmer, 87 now and a little muggy. The forecasters keep predicting rain and keep being wrong.



Susan in VA said:


> Good morning! It's a beautiful day in Northern Virginia, 85 and sunny.


Welcome to KBoards, Susan, be sure to introduce yourself, you'll love it here...Oh, wait! SUSAN!!!! *waving vigorously* Nice to hear from you, you are missed.


----------



## Susan in VA

Love you too, Chris....


----------



## Tim_A

Morning everyone. The sun is blue and the sky is out. 28 degrees by this afternoon I shouldn't wonder


----------



## Jeff

It's 79 and the sun's not awake yet in the heart of Texas. It's August so the high will be 100 today.

I was delighted to see Susan with us yesterday.


----------



## crebel

Good morning.  Sounds like a hot one is in store for you today, Jeff.  It is currently 68 here heading to mid-80s and dry.  The sun is shining, the birds are VERY vocal already, and it looks to be a lovely day.

Everyone will be at our house for lunch today to meet Kamdyn; daughter & spouse are home, sister & spouse coming from Des Moines, Mom still here.  We are having a Jamaican feast - curried goat, ackee & saltfish, rice & beans, breadfruit. Come on over and join the crowd.

Everyone have a safe and happy day.


----------



## Leslie

Good morning,

63 and cloudy right now but temps in the 70s and blue skies are predicted for the afternoon. We're heading for Peaks Island for lunch with my sister. I don't think it will be as elaborate as yours, Chris!

Have a great day everyone.

L


----------



## loonlover

Good morning.  Another very warm day in store with a possibility of thunderstorms.

I've been promised breakfast out.  I never turn that down.

Have a great day.


----------



## geoffthomas

Good Morning all.
It is 67 now.
We expect that it might hit 80 today.
And we also expect scattered thundershowers.
Actually it is sprinkling outside right now.


----------



## Susan in VA

Thank you, Jeff.

Good morning, everyone.

70 now, expecting 85ish later, along with Geoff's scattered thundershowers and current drizzle.


----------



## telracs

morning.  grey and rainy in NYC, but it's cooled down a bit.

*passes chris some cupcakes for dessert*


----------



## Jeff

While you're serving, I could go for a slice of Taylor Ham on an English muffin, telracs.


----------



## telracs

Jeff said:


> While you're serving, I could go for a slice of Taylor Ham on an English muffin, telracs.


sorry, Jeff, there are no pork products in the telracs virtual world.


----------



## Jeff

telracs said:


> sorry, Jeff, there are no pork products in the telracs virtual world.


Drat. There's no Taylor's Ham in Texas, either.


----------



## crebel

telracs said:


> morning. grey and rainy in NYC, but it's cooled down a bit.
> 
> *passes chris some cupcakes for dessert*


Thanks! I forgot there is also Jamaican rum cake for dessert.


----------



## telracs

crebel said:


> Thanks! I forgot there is also Jamaican rum cake for dessert.


does even THAT have coconut?


----------



## crebel

telracs said:


> does even THAT have coconut?


Nope - you're safe there...


----------



## telracs

crebel said:


> Nope - you're safe there...


okay, good. i'll play with the baby while everyone else is eating.


----------



## Susan in VA

Jeff said:


> Drat. There's no Taylor's Ham in Texas, either.


There's always mail order.....
http://www.nj.com/homegarden/entertaining/index.ssf/2009/12/pork_roll_where_to_find_indige.html



crebel said:


> Thanks! I forgot there is also Jamaican rum cake for dessert.


<perks up> What time did you say lunch was?


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Good Morning

It is a pleasant and breezy 84 and will be a brisk 96 today.

Obviously everyone's weekend is off to a good start.  I am going on a night hike with some Rangers tonight to see nocturnal critters and stars...should be fun

Have a great day !


----------



## Leslie

Good morning,

It's an absolutely perfect Maine summer morning--65 degrees with a gentle breeze. I will be spending the day on the porch!

Have a great Sunday everyone!

L


----------



## loonlover

Good morning.  Looks like another typical August day with temps in the 90s and possible thunderstorms.

Hope everyone has a peaceful day.


----------



## telracs

70 going up to 80.  i'm off to meet a friend/travel agent who has recently gotten big into photography and wants to go to down near the brooklyn bridge.


----------



## Jeff

Good morning, everyone.

My grandmother lived on the Brooklyn Heights Promenade, telracs. The views from there are spectacular and it reeks of history.


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Good Morning

It is beautiful morning in the desert.....66 headed to 100
Looks like our second growing season is starting......yeah !

Hope everyone has a restful Sunday


----------



## geoffthomas

Good Morning all.
It is 72 with 80 later.
Mostly sunny so no excuse for leaving the weeds where they are.

just sayin.....


----------



## Amy Corwin

Good Morning (well, morning is almost gone, but...)
It is going to be a hot one today, but I'm going to use that an excuse to get some housework done. It's too hot to get out in the garden.

Have a great day!


----------



## crebel

Good morning.  Sunny here with mild temperatures in the mid-70s, very pleasant.  Family has all returned to their several homes, the house is nice and quiet now.  I'm looking forward to a relaxing afternoon.

Everyone have a safe and happy day.


----------



## prairiesky

Still morning here.  Going to be a high of 92 today.  But, we got a great rain last evening, so I am doing the happy dance.  It has been SO dry here.


----------



## Leslie

Good morning,

57 this morning and lots of sun. I have the day "off" to go have a medical procedure. Ugh.

Have a great Monday everyone!

L


----------



## Jeff

Good morning, everyone. Good luck, Leslie.


----------



## geoffthomas

Good Morning all KBers.
It is 60 with 79 coming.
Have a wonderful day.


----------



## loonlover

Good morning.  Overcast with a chance of thunderstorms today.  

Hope its a great day for everyone.  Hope your day is better after the procedure, Leslie.


----------



## crebel

Good morning.  It is currently 65 headed to 86 today.  It is a little muggier than it has been, but it is, after all, August and the State Fair started yesterday.  I think there is a law that requires extra hot and steamy weather during the 10 days of the fair.

Thinking of you, Leslie.

Everyone have a safe and happy day.


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Good Morning and Happy Monday...

Another nice day in the desert.

*****************

Ah Yes !! The sweltering days of the Iowa State Fair.

Ice sculptures, Deep-Fat Fried EVERYTHING (even butter !!)....and speaking of butter, of course the famous "Butter Cow".


----------



## Leslie

Thanks for the well wishes, everyone. I am home and I'm fine. I'm amazed how fine I feel, actually. I feel like I could drive, even though they told me not to. Oh well, I guess I'll go read a book.

And for the test, that was fine too. And my blood pressure was 117/84 so good for me!

L


----------



## crebel

Good morning.  It is 68 degrees and VERY foggy here this morning.  We are expected to reach the high 80s with thunderstorms later on.

Glad everything went well yesterday, Leslie!

Everyone have a safe and happy day.


----------



## Leslie

Good morning,

55 and sunny right now. Back to work for me but I am having lunch with my sister so that is something to look forward to!

L


----------



## Valmore Daniels

Morning


----------



## Jeff

It's going to be 102 in the heart of Texas today. Good morning.


----------



## loonlover

Good morning.  We're back under a heat advisory today with an expected high of 100.  

I went for my walk first thing this morning.  I'm not sure that will happen too often.  I like a more relaxing, gradual start to my day.

Hope everyone has a great day.


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Good Morning

Another nice desert day.


----------



## Amy Corwin

Good morning! It is a gorgeous, cool day today and I'm so happy that I just made a batch of sugar-free cupcakes for my husband.  Chocolate of course.


----------



## spotsmom

45 in  Central Oregon this morning, heading up to 89.  At least it's great sleeping weather.

Crebel, I went to the local county fair (the largest in the state) last week but know it is nothing like the Iowa State Fair!

Hope everyone has a productive day, even if it's just reading your Kindle.


----------



## geoffthomas

It is 70 now in Derwood.
We expect a high of 74.
It is also rather rainy today.


----------



## crebel

Good morning.  68 degrees here now headed to the mid-80s.  We finally got some much needed rain last night.  It poured for over an hour and then we had a couple of nice rain showers during the night.  Everything is still wet, but the weather bug says there has been no measureable precipitation in the last 24 hours - go figure.

Everyone have a safe and happy day.


----------



## Leslie

Good morning,

Another beautiful Maine morning...enjoy, everyone!

L


----------



## Jeff

Good morning.

Another hot day in McGregor Texas.


----------



## loonlover

Good morning. Another hot day in Central Arkansas.  The heat index was 119 at 4PM yesterday.  More of the same expected today.  II drove a vehicle with air conditioning - I suspect he will again today.

I made myself get my walk in early again.  Knew if I didn't go early I'd backslide again.

Hope everyone has a great day.


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Belated Good Morning Greetings

Hope everyone is having a good day.


----------



## Tim_A

Morning all. The sun is shining, the builders down the street have been banging away for an hour, and I need breakfast. Do I smell bacon? Mmmmm...


----------



## Leslie

Good morning,

Rainy this morning but I am hoping it will clear.

Happy Thursday, KB friends!

L


----------



## Jeff

Good morning, folks. It's 77 and going to be 100 in the heart of Texas today.


----------



## crebel

Good morning.  It is cooler this morning at 60 degrees and only heading to the high 70s, ahhhhhh.

Everyone have a safe and happy day.


----------



## geoffthomas

It is 74 here now with 78 the expected high.
Rain is expected.


----------



## loonlover

Good morning.  75 going to 104 in our neighborhood.

Hope your Thursday's a great one.


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Good Morning

It is a breezy 77 in the desert and will stay in the 90s today, but there is smoke in my valley from the California fires.

Have a great day


----------



## Jeff

It looks like a hot one in store today for the heart of Texas. Good morning, y'all.


----------



## loonlover

Good morning.  73 degrees and 96% humidity here at the moment.  A chance of thunderstorms and a high around 100 is predicted for the day.

Hope your Friday is a great one.


----------



## Leslie

Good morning,

Rainy and 68 degrees here in southern Maine. Happy Friday!

L


----------



## crebel

Good morning.  A slow start for me today.  Looks like our weather will be hot and dry.

Everyone have a safe and happy day.


----------



## Valmore Daniels

Morning


----------



## Annalog

Good morning from southern Arizona.  It is currently sunny in the mid 60s and headed to the mid 90s with Tucson 5 Fahrenheit degrees warmer.

Hope your day is wonderful!


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Annalog said:


> Good morning from southern Arizona. It is currently sunny in the mid 60s and headed to the mid 90s.
> 
> Hope your day is wonderful!


Good Morning
What Anna said....same here....lovely day.

Enjoy your Friday !!


----------



## *DrDLN* (dr.s.dhillon)

Good morning you all from Sunny N. California.  My heart goes for those who are flooded. Pray it is over soon...


----------



## geoffthomas

Good Day all.
It is 86 here in Derwood and that is as hot as "they" say it is going to get here today.
Scattered Thunderstorms any moment now.


----------



## Sean Sweeney

Back from Cape Cod, and it's pouring. I'd say the rain chased us, but that's kind of hard to do.


----------



## Tim_A

Morning all. it's a dull and overcast Saturday here - I think the summer's over!


----------



## Leslie

Good morning,

Absolutely beautiful here this morning! Enjoy Saturday everyone!

L


----------



## Jeff

Rain and 104 today. Steamy might be a good word to describe the heart of Texas.


----------



## loonlover

Good morning.  It was 74 when I left for my walk.  35 minutes later it was 77 and still steamy.  I have decided that walking early is worth forcing myself out first thing, tho.  At least until cooler weather arrives. A high of 97 and thunderstorms possible today.

Hope all are having a great weekend.


----------



## Sean Sweeney

Good morning. The rain is gone, but my lawn is still wet. I guess I get to write until it's time to mow.

Have a great day everyone.


----------



## geoffthomas

It is 72 with 83 and scattered thunderstorms predicted.


----------



## Amy Corwin

Looks like a hot one today and we are busy replacing a post and mailbox that some idiot ran into yesterday morning.  Sigh.


----------



## crebel

Morning!  Weather in the 80s today and no rain.

Everyone have a safe and happy day.


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Good Morning

72 in the desert headed to the low 90s....delightful

Hope everyone's weekend is off to a good start.


----------



## geoffthomas

Good Morning all.
It is a sunny Sunday morning here in the Maryland suburbs of Wash, D.C.
It is now 70 with 83 expected later and once again scattered thundershowers are predicted.
I once again ran into "a hornet's nest" yesterday when trying to dig out a patch of sea oats.
There was a nest of yellow jackets in amongst the roots.  I guess this is a project that won't get completed until the fall.


----------



## Sean Sweeney

Good morning, folks. Sunny and cool here in the Commonwealth. Writing, mowing, and stripping... an old bed. Get your minds out of the gutter! 

Refinishing my fiance's old twin bed this week. At least I hope to do it all this week. It's a "get done before the winter" project.


----------



## Jeff

Good morning from deep in the heart of Texas. It should get up to 100 today for a change.


----------



## loonlover

Good morning.  Just another August day here with possibility of thunderstorms again.  We received about 1/2 inch of rain last night.

Hope all are having a peaceful Sunday.


----------



## Leslie

It's a beautiful sunny summer morning, 73 degrees and gorgeous. We're having lobster today. Yum!

L


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Good Morning

Another lovely desert day.

Hope everyone is having a restful Sunday


----------



## Annalog

NapCat said:


> Good Morning
> 
> Another lovely desert day.
> 
> Hope everyone is having a restful Sunday


Good morning from southern Arizona.

What NapCat said....same here....lovely day.

Hope your Sunday is wonderful!


----------



## Jeff

Good morning, everyone. Did anyone see the Perseid meteor shower last night? I looked several times but it was too cloudy. Have a good, un, ya'll.

Oh. Another hot day deep in the heart of Texas.


----------



## Leslie

Good morning,

66 degrees and sunny this morning. Have a great Monday everyone!

L


----------



## loonlover

Good morning.  Another hot day with a flash flood watch for tonight through tomorrow.  I don't remember having flash flood watches at this time of year before.

Have a great day!


----------



## Valmore Daniels

Good Morning


----------



## Annalog

Good morning from southern Arizona.  It is a glorious morning after yesterday's rain. 70°F headed to the mid 90s, sunny day with possible late afternoon thunderstorms.

Hope your day is wonderful.


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Good Morning

it is a downright nippy 61. I slept outside in my hammock watching the Perseid Meteor Shower...perfect viewing conditions. What a show !!










Happy Monday...Hope everyone's week is off to a good start.


----------



## crebel

Good morning to all.  Our weather is overcast and muggy, showers expected but nothing like the torrential rains to the south of us.  Good thoughts going out to those in the affected states.

Wonderful day yesterday at the Iowa State Fair.  We ate our way through and hopefully walked and sweated off most of it.  Breakfast was a maple/bacon funnel cake (4 of us shared one so we weren't totally "bad") - but it was a big hit.  Watched miniature pony judging, bonsai judging (gorgeous) and, of course, checked out the champion bull and boar    We were tempted by many vendors, but maintained fairly good judgement...avoided the midway and listened to some great music.  The people watching was very entertaining!

Everyone have a safe and happy day.


----------



## spotsmom

Good morning!  41 this morning going up to the mid 80's.  Should be a great day and hopefully the end of the thunderstorms we've had lately. 

Wow, Chris, sounds like a good time was had by all !


----------



## geoffthomas

good day from derwood.
it is 85 here (the high for the day) and possible isolated thundershowers.
Day started off with excitement.....my cairn terrier found a  four foot black snake caught in neighbor's black plastic deer fencing.  Called animal control and they cut it out and took it to the shelter to complete the removal of the plastic.


----------



## crebel

Good morning.  57 degrees this morning headed to the mid-80s.

That was quite a start to your day yesterday, Geoff (your dog, too!).  It would have raised my heart rate and moved me out of my fair food induced stupor pretty quick.

Everyone have a safe and happy day.


----------



## Jeff

Good morning, all. Nothing to report except another hundred degree day in the heart of Texas.


----------



## loonlover

Good morning.  It appears it will be a day of thunderstorms here.  Flash flood watch in place through this evening.  Somehow, I just didn't feel like walking this morning during the thunderstorms.  

Hope everyone has a great day.


----------



## Leslie

Sunny and warm in Portland Maine!

L


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Good Morning

Another cool night in the desert and signs of an early autumn.  Pampas grasses are putting up flower stalks, goldfinches are back, flowering trees and roses are blooming. 

Have a great day !!


----------



## Amy Corwin

Good morning!
It is a lovely day here in NC and a great day to be alive. 

Hope your week is going well.


----------



## geoffthomas

Just dropping by to say good day.


----------



## crebel

Good morning.  It is a brisk 47 degrees this morning, but heading to a comfortable and dry 78.

Everyone have a safe and happy day.


----------



## Leslie

Good morning,

Another lovely summer day here in southern Maine. Happy Wednesday everyone!

L


----------



## loonlover

Good morning.  A gorgeous morning at 70 degrees, sunny skies and a light breeze.  And we are to stay dry today with a high of 84.

Hope all have a great Wednesday.


----------



## Jeff

Good morning, everyone. It's currently 82 with an expected high of 87 in the heart of Texas. May get some rain later, if Maria Schneider's rain dance works. If not, it's entertaining anyway.


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Good Morning All

It is 68 in the desert headed to around 100.  Gardening on queue.

Have a great day


----------



## Annalog

NapCat said:


> Good Morning All
> 
> It is 68 in the desert headed to around 100. Gardening on queue.
> 
> Have a great day


Good morning from southern Arizona.

Same here.

Have a wonderful day.


----------



## Leslie

Good morning everyone--another beautiful day in southern Maine. Enjoy Thursday, kb friends!

L


----------



## Jeff

It's 73 going to 95 in the heart of Texas. Good morning, y'all.


----------



## loonlover

Good morning.  59 lovely degrees when I arose.  Going to a high of 81.

Working tonight for the first time in a month.  Then it will be another month before the next scheduled event.  Arena schedules are funny things.  You'd think it would be busier in the summer months than it is, especially when I see the events being held at other arenas around the same size and wonder why those acts are not coming here.  Most of them sold very well on previous visits.

Hope everyone has a great day.


----------



## crebel

Good morning.  61 degrees and only supposed to warm up another 10 degrees today, very mild.  We did have a short rain shower early this morning, but the rest of the day is going to be clear.

Everyone have a safe and happy day.


----------



## Amy Corwin

GOod Morning!
It is lovely and cool - in the mid 60's - and I'm loving it!
Okay, it's raining, but I'm still loving it!

It also means we have a gazillion hummers at the feeders today since they are hanging under the roof of the porch to give them a bit of protection.

Life is good when there are hummers around.


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Good Morning

80 in the desert and headed windless triple digits

Have a great day


----------



## Leslie

Good morning,

55 degrees right now with highs in the 70s predicted and lots of sun. Have a great day everyone!

L


----------



## crebel

Good morning.  Leslie, my weather report is exactly the same as yours.

Everyone have a safe and happy day.


----------



## Jeff

The numbers in the heart of Texas are 75 and 95. Good morning to everyone.


----------



## loonlover

Good morning.  Central Arkansas is at 61 going to 84.  Lovely fall morning in August.  What gives?

Have a great day.


----------



## Annalog

Good morning from southern Arizona. It is in the mid 70s with a predicted high around 100°F. We need to work outside as long as possible.

Hope your day is wonderful!


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Annalog said:


> Good morning from southern Arizona. It is in the mid 70s with a predicted high around 100°F.


Good Morning

The weather is about the same in Nevada as it is in the Land of Snake Wranglers......giggle
Have a great day !!


----------



## spotsmom

Good morning from a bus headed to the Portland airport and a flight to S California where the temp will be typical low to mid 70's. Ahhh.


----------



## Leslie

Good morning from southern Maine. We leave on vacation today--a week on the ocean in Brooksville, Maine. Hooray!

I had a dream last night where I was with a bunch of people and everything was going wrong. At one point, one of the people says, "Not to worry. Tomorrow is the start of the rest of the week." That seems like a good philosophy so I am sharing it with all of you.

L


----------



## loonlover

Good morning.  Looks like another pleasant day in store for us.

Spotsmom and Leslie:  Hope you have a great time.

Hope everyone is having a relaxing, enjoyable Saturday.


----------



## Jeff

Good morning from the heart of Texas. It's only 66 out this morning. Think I'll go for a bike ride.


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Good Morning

80 in the desert and headed to breezy, partly cloudy triple digits...good gardening day.

Have a great weekend !!


----------



## geoffthomas

Good Morning from Derwood.
It is 67 with a high expected of 78.
Partly cloudy today.


----------



## Vegas_Asian

Sleep....didn't happen. I did crochet a project. Now work and then dinner with the family 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Sean Sweeney

Good morning, all. A touch overcast and cool here. Writing today.


----------



## Jeff

Good morning. It's 64 going up to 91 in the heart of Texas this Sunday. Have a good un.


----------



## geoffthomas

Good Morning from Derwood where it is 61 with 69 the expected high and it is drizzling.


----------



## loonlover

Good morning.  It was 65 when I went walking.  A high of 86 is expected.  Loving this weather.

Hope everyone has a peaceful Sunday.


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Good Morning

80 in the desert this morning and headed to triple digits.

Hope everyone has a restful Sunday


----------



## crebel

Good morning.  It is 67 headed to mid-80s here, sunny and pleasant.

Everyone have a safe and happy day.


----------



## Leslie

Good early afternoon from Brooksville, Maine. I am looking at Smith Cove and it is gorgeous!

L


----------



## Annalog

NapCat said:


> Good Morning
> 
> 80 in the desert this morning and headed to triple digits.
> 
> Hope everyone has a restful Sunday


^^^ This; we are above 90°F already.

Good morning from southern Arizona. Hope your day is wonderful!


----------



## crebel

Good morning.  I am not sure why I am awake already this morning, but I guess it is time to get my day started.  It is currently 61 and heading to 86.  It will supposedly be mostly sunny, right now everything is still pitch black.

Everyone have a safe and happy day.


----------



## Annalog

Good morning from southern Arizona. 70°F and headed to triple digits. Woke up a few hours ago but would like a few more hours of sleep. So much for sleeping in on my "weekend."  At least I got to start reading *Stone & Silt*. 

Hope your day is wonderful.


----------



## loonlover

Good morning.  61 going to 88 for the day.  

It is the first day of school so thought I'd wait to walk until the school buses are out of the area and there won't be quite as much traffic.  We live in an area where walking in the street is necessary for part of the way.

Hope everyone has a great day.


----------



## Jeff

It's 64 going to 95 in the heart of Texas. Good morning, all.


----------



## Leslie

Good morning from Brooksville where it is 66 degrees and high tide.

L


----------



## Valmore Daniels

Morning


----------



## geoffthomas

Good Morning all.
It is 67 with 76 possible and scattered thunderstorms likely.
I went out and got stung by yellow jackets again yesterday.
This time one got me on the face so my left cheek is all puffed up. I know, not smart.
Happy Birthday to Cindy416.


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Good Morning

75 in the desert and "WET" ! We had several hours of thunderstorms and rain yesterday afternoon...complete with a (rare) power outage.
Headed to the 90s and a chance of more rain today Yippy !!










Have a great Monday


----------



## Jeff

Good morning, everyone. Nothing interesting to report here. That's a good thing.


----------



## loonlover

Good morning.  I'll just echo Jeff's sentiments.


----------



## Leslie

Good morning from Brooksville where I am once again watching the tide come in. Have a great day everyone!

L


----------



## Amy Corwin

We're still enjoying the cooler temperatures here in NC, although by mid-week it is due to go back to normal . I love this cooler weather though and can't wait for the fall!

Time to do some writing now.
Have a great day!


----------



## geoffthomas

Good Morning from Maryland.
It is 81 now with a high expected of 84.
Partly cloudy which is nicer than expecting thunderstorms.
Have a great day.


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Good Morning 

80 and headed to triple digits.

Have a great day


----------



## Annalog

^^^ 
Good morning from southern Arizona. What NapCat said. (Posting while still in the mid 80s. )

Hope your day is wonderful!


----------



## crebel

I missed Good Morning, so Good Afternoon.  The "normal" August heat has returned to Iowa, it is in the 90s today and over 100 in many places without any heat index readings.  Thankfully, for me, there is no humidity. The farmers are feeling quite differently about the lack of moisture.

Anyone else having an issue when you click "new" on the Good Morning Thread?  The last few days I find it is going to the last post rather than the last new post and I need to scroll or even page back to check in on everyone for the current day.  It doesn't seem to be an issue for me on any other threads.

Everyone have a safe and happy day.


----------



## Jeff

crebel said:


> Anyone else having an issue when you click "new" on the Good Morning Thread? The last few days I find it is going to the last post rather than the last new post and I need to scroll or even page back to check in on everyone for the current day. It doesn't seem to be an issue for me on any other threads.


That's almost always been an issue with this thread. I don't know why.


----------



## crebel

Jeff said:


> That's almost always been an issue with this thread. I don't know why.


Thanks, Jeff. Now that you say that, I do remember discussing it another time. It had stopped doing that (for me, at least) for quite a while, but seems to be back.


----------



## crebel

An early good morning to all, even the birds are still asleep and all is very quiet here.  Looks like another hot day is in store.

Everyone have a safe and happy day.


----------



## Sean Sweeney

Good morning all. It's gonna be a scorchah here.


----------



## Jeff

Good morning from deep in the heart of Texas. Currently 70 degrees.


----------



## geoffthomas

Good Morning all.
It is a nice day here in Derwood.
71 now with a high expected of 84.
And Happy Birthday to drenee.


----------



## SEAN H. ROBERTSON

Good morning all. It's a beautiful 69 degrees in Michigan. Have an awesome day everyone!


----------



## loonlover

Good morning.  It is 69 going to 90 with clear skies at the moment.

Chris, I have to scroll up and sometimes go to the previous page for most recent posts in this thread also.  It is the only one that seems to have the issue.

Happy Birthday, drenee.

Hope everyone has a great day.


----------



## Jeff

Yeah, happy birthday, drenee. Where has she been? (I know she's okay because I see her on Facebook.)


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Good Morning

Beautiful Sunrise/Moonset...baby hummers in the Chaste Trees and three new kittens have finally emerged from under the deck !!

Have a great day


----------



## Jeff

NapCat said:


> Beautiful Sunrise/Moonset...


Once in a blue moon.


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Jeff said:


> Once in a blue moon.


YUP !!


----------



## Leslie

Good afternoon,

I missed the morning because we were up early to drive Hannah to Bangor to get the bus to Portland. Her vacation ended a few days early. Lance and Jocelyn arrive this evening...sort of like a turnstile depositing children at our doorstep. LOL.

Another beautiful day in downeast Maine although the Internet is very iffy today. Maybe I should just go read a book.

L


----------



## Jeff

Good morning. It looks like rain in the heart of Texas.


----------



## loonlover

Good morning.  Currently 74 and sunny skies.  Highs in the low 90s, not bad for August.

Poodle grooming day so I'll be out early to drop her off.

Hope everyone has a great day.


----------



## Sean Sweeney

Good morning from a partly cloudy Commonwealth. Expecting some rain at some point today, probably tonight.


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Good Morning

It is 82 already and muggy (for the desert), headed to windless triple digits...I think it will be a short day working outside.

Have a great day


----------



## Leslie

Good morning from Brooksville where it is 70 degrees and I am watching the tide come in, again.

L


----------



## crebel

Good morning!  Another sunny and hot day on tap (triple digits expected).  We have officially moved into drought which is shocking considering the amount of rain we got in early spring.

Everyone have a safe and happy day.


----------



## Annalog

Good morning from southern Arizona. It is currently 69°F and clear headed to the upper 90s with clouds and thunderstorms.  DH is with our daughter and granddaughters for the next several days. Our daughter is having outpatient surgery on both legs later today and will not be able to drive for about a week. 

Hope your day is wonderful.


----------



## Jeff

Good morning, all. The Central Texas weather looks similar to Anna's.


----------



## Valmore Daniels

Morning


----------



## loonlover

Good morning.  74 going to 95 and 97% humidity at the moment.  No wonder I was dripping by the time I finished my walk.

Hope everyone has a great Friday.


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Good Morning

It is a warm, humid, breezy day in the desert....monsoon season.

I am headed to "town" to meet friends for lunch and do some shopping.

Have a great Friday !!


----------



## Amy Corwin

Good morning! It's a lovely day here in North Carolina. We've been having a lot of rain in the afternoons, but I don't mind as it means I don't have to water the garden.

Hope everyone has a wonderful weekend!


----------



## *DrDLN* (dr.s.dhillon)

Good morning you all from Sunny and very breezy in N. California.


----------



## geoffthomas

Good Day.
It is 70ish with a high of 78 still possible.
And kinda rainy right now.


----------



## crebel

Morning.  I'm up, I'm blazing, I'm raring to go...*YAWN*

I was up until around midnight last night getting set up for a local organization Rummage/Bake sale this morning.  People have donated some serious junk this year - hopefully it will be someone else's treasure.  I will be gone in about an hour to open things up and get started, PLEASE let my scheduled helpers show up!

Our weather continues to be hot and dry.  Expecting triple digits today, thank goodness for an air-conditioned building.

Everyone have a safe and happy day.


----------



## Jeff

Good morning, everyone. Good luck, Chris.


----------



## loonlover

Good morning.  Another typical August day in store.

Hope everyone has a good day.


----------



## Annalog

Good morning from southern Arizona. Currently 70°F headed to the 90s with thunderstorms predicted for today and tomorrow. My daughter's surgery went well yesterday; she was back home by 8 pm and she will be back at work after a week. 

Good luck,  Chris.

Hope your day is wonderful.


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Good Morning

It is a humid, windless 84 in my part of the desert today, but headed to the 90s and a good chance of rain !!

Hope everyone's weekend is off to a good start.


----------



## geoffthomas

Good Morning from Derwood.
It is 76 now with 79 possible.
Partly Cloudy - a nice fall day - only it is still summer.


----------



## Leslie

Good morning, afternoon,

Back from the ocean and home on my porch in Westbrook where it is currently 72 degrees. Although it is good to be home and back to my wonderful outdoor shower, I already miss the beautiful view. We had a wonderful week, perfect weather every day and not a drop of rain.

One more day of vacation--I'll be making blueberry jam with wild blueberries from downeast. We brought home two quarts which should give us a nice amount of jam--a little bit of summer in a jar that we'll enjoy all year long.

L


----------



## Jeff

Good morning from deep in the heart of Texas. The temperature here is 75 and rising.


----------



## Leslie

Good morning from Maine where it is 64 and sunny. I ache all over and I don't know why. My husband says it is from driving yesterday. Really? Driving makes me sore now? Am I really getting that old?

L


----------



## crebel

Good morning. It is a lovely 68 degrees right now. By noon we will be in a heat advisory for the next week with daily heat indexes reaching 105+.  I will be spending my time inside in the air-conditioning.

The Rummage/Bake sale was a big success, thanks for the good luck wishes!  Anna, good to hear your daughter's surgery went well, now I will keep her in my thoughts for speedy recuperation.  Leslie, welcome home - your vacation sounded wonderfully relaxing, sorry you are sore today (don't use the "O" word - not us).

Everyone have a safe and happy day.


----------



## loonlover

Good morning.  74 going to 97 with high humidity again.

Hope everyone has a peaceful Sunday.


----------



## Annalog

Good morning from southern Arizona. It is currently cloudy and 70°F with a high in the mid 80s and thunderstorms later today. 

Chris, glad the Rummage/Bake sale was a big success. Your wishes for a speedy recovery may be working as her pain meds went from wearing off half an hour early to letting her take them a couple hours late. 

Hope everyone has a wonderful day.


----------



## geoffthomas

Good Morning from Derwood, MD.
It was 63 when I got up this morning.
It is now 76 and we expect it to go all the way up to 79.
Have a wonderful Sunday.


----------



## NapCat (retired)

...and a late Good Morning to all....

I slept in....hate when that happens.....throws off the entire day's nap schedule !!

*************

Weather for the next couple of days should be interesting as the remnants of IVO move through.

Hope everyone has a restful Sunday


----------



## Leslie

Good morning,

Rainy morning here in southern Maine. First time we've had rain in quite a few weeks. 63 degrees.

Happy Monday everyone. I am back to work.

L


----------



## Jeff

Good morning from deep in the heart of Texas. It's very pleasant at the moment but should reach 100 before the day's over.


----------



## crebel

Good morning from southeast Iowa.  Our weather is the same as Jeff's.

Watching the 10 p.m. news last night, it was amazing to see the scroll at the bottom for the number of schools throughout the state that are either closed or closing early today because of the extreme heat warnings.  Pretty much all of them.  I guess you can't just close one school in a district that may not have air-conditioning.  If one closes, they all close and the temperature pattern is not expected to change all week.

Everyone have a safe and happy day.


----------



## Sean Sweeney

Good morning, gang. Cloudy, a little rain, but supposed to clear up this afternoon and bring the muggies in for a couple of days. 

Today is my fiancee's first day back to school with three days of professional development on tap before the kids return Thursday. So it's back to my routine: make her lunch and coffee, feed the horses, then write until she gets home. Closing in on one of my writing goals for the year. Could hit it today or tomorrow.


----------



## Saffron

Good afternoon from Devon, United Kingdom. It's sunny here but with a misty autumn air. Temperature is in the low twenties, I think, maybe nearer 18. Hoping you'll allow some poetic licence on the Good Morning thread, as it's only one hour into the p.m. on this side of the pond.


----------



## Sean Sweeney

Saffron said:


> Good afternoon from Devon, United Kingdom. It's sunny here but with a misty autumn air. Temperature is in the low twenties, I think, maybe nearer 18. Hoping you'll allow some poetic licence on the Good Morning thread, as it's only one hour into the p.m. on this side of the pond.


No worries. Some of us wake up after noon/5 p.m. your time.


----------



## crebel

Welcome, Saffron!  We enjoy good mornings, good afternoons, good evenings from anywhere at any time!


----------



## geoffthomas

Good Morning from Maryland.
It is 65 now with 86 later.
Nice sunny day again.

and Happy Birthday Thumper.


----------



## loonlover

Good morning.  Summer's back!  Highs of 99+ for the week.

Welcome, Saffron.  

Hope everyone's week is off to a good start.


----------



## Valmore Daniels

morning


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Good Morning

Thanks to IVO we are overcast with rain in the forecast.  Las Vegas had some serious flooding yesterday, but nothing here (130 miles NW).

Have a good Monday, all


----------



## journeymama

Good morning from Thailand. It's the end of the rainy season, when the ground is saturated and I clean a flood out of my kitchen every morning. Hoping to see a rainbow today.


----------



## Leslie

Good morning and welcome journeymama,

66 degrees right now and it feels like it is could to be a muggy day here in southern Maine. Have a great day everyone!

L


----------



## crebel

Good morning.  Welcome Journeymama - I hope you see a rainbow today, too!

Our excessive heat wave continues.  We had an overnight "low" of 81 degrees and actual temperatures are expected to reach 105 today with no rain in the foreseeable future.  On the bright side for us non-farming folks, the grass has not needed mowing for 2 weeks.

Everyone have a safe and happy day.


----------



## Sean Sweeney

A good morning to you all. Cloudy today, but the rain is to the south of me. 

Crossed 200K words of fiction for the year yesterday. More to come, you betcha. And got to 72 percent in A DANCE WITH DRAGONS last night. Hope to be finished by the weekend.

Have a great day!


----------



## loonlover

Good morning.  67 going to 95, and unlike Chris, our grass will need mowing again this week.

Grocery shopping on the agenda this morning.

Hope everyone has a great day.


----------



## Amy Corwin

Good morning! It's another lovely day here in NC and I'll be out in the garden again, pulling weeds.


----------



## Jeff

Good morning, everyone. It's 73 and cloudy in the heart of Texas.


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Good Morning All & and welcome JourneyMama !!

Beautiful 77 degree morning here and should stay under 90. Humid thanks to Ivo...he brought us _BUGS_ (horrible little biting flies, moths and dragonflys) also...yuk ! Working outside may not be pleasant. May just work on honing my napping skills...Ha !

Have a great day everyone !


----------



## journeymama

Good morning from Thailand again everyone, and thanks for the welcomes! It's grey and humid out today with some sunshine lurking around the edges. No rainbow yesterday, but I'll keep my eyes open today. I was up earlier than my baby (I love to be up before any of the kids) with coffee and my writing and it's a good day.


----------



## crebel

Good morning KBers!  Another sultry day is in store with heat indexes again reaching triple digits and no rain.  It did cool off more than expected overnight and is currently a fairly pleasant 78.

Everyone have a safe and happy day.


----------



## Leslie

Good morning everyone,

64 degrees and sunny this morning. I have cucumbers and am debating whether I should make some jars of pickles and go to work late today. Hm.

L


----------



## geoffthomas

Good Morning from Derwood.
It is 72 and raining lightly with 80 expected later.
Bound to be humid, even if it stops raining.


----------



## Amy Corwin

Good morning!
Car maintenance tasks on deck for today - yuck - but it looks like the afternoon may be nice.


----------



## Sean Sweeney

Good morning! A touch of humidity in the air on this bright sunny day... seriously, I needed sunglasses to go feed the horses.


----------



## loonlover

Good morning.  A lovely morning with a temp of 67 when I arose.  But the expected high is 100.


----------



## Jeff

It looks liked Central Texas and Little Rock have the same weather today, LL. Good morning, all.


----------



## loonlover

Jeff said:


> It looks liked Central Texas and Little Rock have the same weather today, LL. Good morning, all.


And it looks like it will be the same this weekend when we are headed to central Texas. Hopefully they got our son's air conditioning fixed yesterday.


----------



## Annalog

Good morning from southern Arizona. It is currently sunny and in the 70s headed to the 90s with scattered thunderstorms. (Headed to the 100s in the Phoenix area where DH will continue chauffeur and other tasks for the next week while our daughter recuperates.)

Welcome Saffron and JourneyMama!

Hope your day is full of wonder!


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Good Morning

Hot and Humid in the desert...and those miserable, flying, biting critters are still here.  I donated a fair amount of blood yesterday.....sigh.  

Have a great day, all


----------



## Sean Sweeney

*tumbles in* G'morning... the future wife is off to school with a lunch I prepared... and I have no idea what to do with the rest of my day... oooh, cup of coffee.


----------



## Leslie

Good morning,

66 degrees and rain is in the forecast. I heard the school bus rumbling down the street this morning. Summer sure flies by!

L


----------



## crebel

Good morning.  *hands Sean more coffee*  More extreme heat today, might start cooling down to the 80s by Monday.

Everyone have a safe and happy day.


----------



## Jeff

Looks like triple digit heat has returned to Central Texas. Good morning, everyone.

Life flies by, Leslie. The new routine of both GG-Kids in school all day is beginning to feel a bit more normal, but I'm going to miss the daily walks and talks with Camden.


----------



## Sean Sweeney

crebel said:


> *hands Sean more coffee*


Ooooo, thank you!


----------



## loonlover

Good morning.  Forecast same as Jeff's with some cooling in store by the middle of next week.

Hope everyone has a good day.


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Good Morning

77 and headed to humid triple digits. but all nasty flying, biting critters have sucumbed.

Have a great day !


----------



## spotsmom

I guess it's good afternoon now.  50 degrees this morning at 6:30, and now it's a picture perfect late August day here.  In the 70's and a wonderful day to read the Kindle on the deck.  Our field is starting to turn gold along with the willows.


----------



## Leslie

Good morning,

62 and sort of cloudy. It's Friday and the start of Labor Day weekend! Enjoy everyone...

L


----------



## crebel

Good morning.  Have I mentioned it is HOT in Iowa?  No changes...

Everyone have a safe and happy day.


----------



## Sean Sweeney

Morning. Two cups of coffee in me, have to feed the horses, then edit/revise the second 40 pages or so in JJ5. Should be fun.

Overcast day. Getting a little sick of that...


----------



## loonlover

Good morning.  It will be hot with clear skies here today.  

I'll be packing and getting the dogs to the kennel later today.  We're headed to a hot Texas in the morning.

Hope everyone's Labor Day Weekend is off to a good start.


----------



## Jeff

It is hot, LL. 108 today. Good morning, everyone.


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Good Morning 

It is a cool (81) breezy, cloudy day in the desert.
I am headed to "town" to do chores and shopping...want to get home behind locked gates before the holiday idiots hit the road...

Have a great Friday, all


----------



## spotsmom

Hello and Happy Friday from Central Oregon.  50 degrees this morning going up to perhaps 80.  Perfect weather.  I live near a resort, and the locals will be glad to see the tourons heading home until ski season arrives.  Our motto is "TGTG" (Thank Goodness They're Gone).

Have a great, and safe, holiday weekend.


----------



## Leslie

Good morning,

Sort of grey and damp here in southern Maine, although it is not raining. The people next door have a symphony of chainsaws, chopping up trees. Lovely.  

L


----------



## loonlover

Good morning.  72 going to 102 which is also the expected high in Arlington, TX where we'll be heading in just a couple of hours.  One thing about the temps, it wasn't hard to choose what clothes to pack.  

Sorry your Saturday started out listening to chain saws so early on a Saturday morning, Leslie.

Hope the 3-day weekend is a a great one for everybody.


----------



## Jeff

Good morning, everyone. Take a jacket, LL. Texas is famous for Blue Northers around the first of September.


----------



## crebel

Good Morning.  More of the same in the heat wave department here. Yesterday the temperature was 104 with a heat index of 109 - yucky.

Sorry about the chainsaws, Leslie.  My cellphone rang at 7:15 a.m., waking me up with someone asking me for directions to a funeral...the funeral that was held yesterday. Safe travels LL and II.  I am spending the holiday weekend at my sister's in Des Moines.  We don't intend to leave the house unless absolutely necessary.  Kindles, puzzles, air-conditioning, a stocked refrigerator - we are good to hibernate.

Everyone have a safe and happy day.


----------



## Sean Sweeney

Good morning, folks. Another cloudy day here in the Commonwealth. I'm starting to get grumpy.

Been a busy morning as I prepare for the release of REDEEMED. Book trailer, check. It's on YouTube, just search me. Uploaded the trade paperback version to CreateSpace, and uploaded the Smashwords version so Apple gets it on time.

Lots of other stuff to do.


----------



## Amy Corwin

It's another lovely day here in North Carolina and the water in Nelson Bay is smooth as silk so it looks like a good day to be out.

Hope everyone has a fantastic weekend!


----------



## Valmore Daniels

Morning


----------



## geoffthomas

Good Morning from Maryland.
It is 79 with 88 expected.
And isolated thunderstorms.


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Good Morning

Warm, Moist desert again...

Hope everyone has a wonderful and safe weekend !


----------



## crebel

Good morning!!  It is raining!  It is only 72 degrees!  We are only expecting a high of 86!!!  The ugly heat wave seems to have broken, I am very happy with my weather report this morning.

Everyone have a safe and happy day.


----------



## loonlover

Good morning.  I guess everyone is sleeping in on this Labor Day Sunday.

I'm trying to be quiet while II and our son sleep in.  Our son starts doing overnights at the Bed, Bath and Beyond store he works at.  They do their remodeling at night and he gets to be part of that team for about 5 weeks.  Having a good visit in spite of the odd hours.

Hope everyone has a peaceful Sunday.


----------



## Jeff

Good morning. 104 today. Hope you enjoy you stay in Texas, LL and II.


----------



## Leslie

I didn't sleep in but I have been busy working on this and that and forget to say good morning! It's a muggy 79 degrees on the porch right now. Looking forward to an extra day off!

L


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Good Morning and Happy September !!

80 with some clouds in the desert...

Hope everyone is having a good weekend


----------



## spotsmom

Thank goodness August is over!!  It was a mild 50 this morning headed up to the high 80's in the High Desert with a light breeze.  

Hope you all are enjoying the long weekend.  Walter Weather is coming on, NapCat!


----------



## telracs

greetings from the sea-tac ramada


----------



## Guest

Woke up in Sunnyside, WA today.  Here for a wine tasting weekend with the relatives.  That means I spend most of my time watching my wife drink wine while I chase the 2 year old around.


----------



## journeymama

Good morning from Thailand! I'm all out of coffee so I need to head out on the scooter to buy some. The baby is playing on the floor beside me and I have a lot of gardening to do today.

Also, I wanted to say that I _did_ end up seeing a rainbow the other day, and it was a rainbow that happened at sunset, which I have never seen before. It was worth the wait. Enjoy your evening/day.


----------



## Jeff

Good morning and happy labor Day from Central Texas. Not quite as hot today.


----------



## crebel

Good morning.  It is a blissfully cool 60 degrees heading to 80.

Everyone have a safe and happy day and enjoy your holiday if you get one!


----------



## loonlover

Good morning.  Expected high today where we are and where we are headed is upper 90s .  Weather Underground says there is light rain at home at the moment.  We may have some rain during the drive home, but it doesn't look too bad.

Happy Labor Day!  Hope the day is a great one.


----------



## telracs

morning...  last morning at Seatac Ramada.  off to the airport in a bit for my flight to Anchorage.  Hope i can sleep tonight, i haven't been sleeping well this trip.


----------



## Leslie

Good morning,

62 degrees and pouring rain this morning. Not a great Labor Day for the tourists...

L


----------



## geoffthomas

Good Morning.
It is 74 here.
Expecting 88 as a high.
Isolated thunderstorms after 2pm.


----------



## NapCat (retired)




----------



## Annalog

Happy Labor Day from southern Arizona. It is currently overcast and 80°F with 90s later today.

Hope your day is wonderful!


----------



## Leslie

Back to work after a nice Labor Day weekend. 70 degrees right now with thunderstorms in the forecast.

L


----------



## Valmore Daniels

Good Morning


----------



## loonlover

Good morning.  71 going to 93.  It was a very pleasant 69 when I left for my walk this morning but the humidity level of 95% made it not so pleasant by the time my walk ended.

Hope everyone's "Monday" is off to a good start.


----------



## crebel

Good morning.  Lovely weather today, cooler this morning at 60 degrees heading to 80 by afternoon.  

I'm trying to locate my get-up-and-go to pack up and head home from spending the long weekend at my sister's.  The energy level to accomplish that seems very low...

Everyone have a safe and happy day.


----------



## Jeff

Should be 100 today in the heart of Texas. Good morning, everyone.


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Good Morning

80 in the desert under some clouds which is a nice relief....not enough for rain though.

Have a great (short) week !


----------



## telracs

what day is it?

oh, i know it's my day to wander around anchorage....

it's overcast here,  temps in the 60s.


----------



## Leslie

Good morning,

Our natural air conditioning is on this morning and it is a brisk 59 degrees with lots of sun. Have a great Wednesday everyone!

L


----------



## crebel

Good morning.  It is cool here this morning as well at 60 degrees, but the 90s are supposed to return by afternoon.

Everyone have a safe and happy day!


----------



## loonlover

Good morning.  A lovely 61 degrees this morning but it will be in the low 90s later.  

Have a great day.


----------



## Andra

Good Morning!
We are mostly finished with a big project at work that has comsumed me for the last few months.  I came out from under my rock just in time for the new Kindle announcement and the Match thingy and finding out that Penguin Publishing is lowering prices on a lot of their books (have been on wishlist for years).
I am looking forward to catching up with everyone.


----------



## NapCat (retired)

A late Good Morning to everyone

95 and headed to triple digits...Have a great day !


----------



## Sean Sweeney

Good morning, folks. Overcast morning, but should be pleasant the whole day. Have to get my haircut today, that should be fun. Have a wedding to attend on Saturday.


----------



## crebel

Good morning from Iowa.  Continued dry and unseasonably hot weather has returned for the next few days.

Everyone have a safe and happy day.


----------



## Andra

Good Morning!
We went kayaking last night and raced a little storm back to the dock.  I am sore today - I obviously need to paddle more 
It was near 80 when I got to the parking lot this morning and the air is heavy and it smells like rain.  I guess I need to check the forecast.


----------



## Lindy Moone

Good morning!

It's afternoon here in Turkey, though. A sunny, warm, very blustery day, and the yachts in the harbor are leaving -- the brave ones, under sail. Soon, all the summer folks and tourists will be gone for the winter, and we will be left with our sleepy fishing village. Just the way we like it.

But we are worried about war with Syria. It will be a stressful winter for all.


----------



## loonlover

Good morning.  Weather is the same as yesterday.  The yard might get mowed tonight.  It needs it again.

Welcome back, Andra.  Good to see you posting again.

Hope everyone has a great day.


----------



## Valmore Daniels

Morning


----------



## Amy Corwin

Good Morning!
It's a lovely (and foggy) morning here in NC. Sadly, I've got to do the shopping today (I hate shopping) but then I expect to have a grand weekend messing around with a brand new tool shed my husband put together for my birthday.  It looks like a little fairy-tale cottage--it's so cute.


----------



## Jeff

Good morning, all. No rain here, Andra. Glad to see you back, by the way.


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Good Morning All !

It is a breezy 85 in the desert, headed to triple digits

Have a great day...


----------



## geoffthomas

Good Morning all.
It is midday here in Derwood.
And the temp is 79 which is the high for the day.


----------



## journeymama

Good morning! It's a rainy morning in Thailand, cool and cloudy. I've just put a lot of new plants in the ground so I'm happy about the rain. 

Lindy, where are you in Turkey? I spent time in Antalya and Fethiye a few years ago and fell in love. Worrisome, about the war with Syria, I'm so sorry.


----------



## athena nicols

Good morning from sunny Greece. Have a great day!


----------



## Sean Sweeney

Good morning! I can't feel my toes... no, just kidding. But it is a chilly morning here. Supposed to get warmer... summer has not given up, and won't for a few weeks. Looks like it will end up being a beautiful day.


Enjoy the day, gang!


----------



## crebel

Good morning!  It is a pleasant 63 right now, but headed to steamy mid-90s again.  6:30 a.m. and it is still dark outside.

Everyone have a safe and happy day.  

ETA:  Even though it was still dark when I typed my good morning, sunrise was only a few minutes away.  I am having a cup of coffee while sitting in our screened in-porch, and as the sun came up, I spent the last 15 minutes watching 3 deer grazing in our back yard.  A lovely way to start the day.


----------



## Lindy Moone

Morning all, again. 

(@journeymama): I wish we had some of your Thailand rain, here, right now! I am on the north side of the Bodrum peninsula in Turkey. Some of the best weather in the country, for people who want guaranteed sun all summer. But it's stormy and wild in the winter, so the tourists go back to Istanbul and Europe, thank goodness. I love the storms -- lots of lightning, double rainbows over the sea. My husband likes the fishing -- mahi mahi in the wintertime.

Fethiye and Antalya are beautiful, but summers are too humid for me. We owned property near Fethiye, but sold it. It was near Kelebek Vadisi -- Butterfly Valley. An amazing place, but the road to get there was holy terror!

FYI: Turkish legend says that if you pass under a rainbow, you change sex! Good idea for a story, that.


----------



## Sean Sweeney

Lindy Moone said:


> FYI: Turkish legend says that if you pass under a rainbow, you change sex! Good idea for a story, that.


yikes.


----------



## Andra

Happy Friday.
I got into a small accident on the way home yesterday so today is insurance & repair shop - oh joy! But first i fm going to pull some weeds in the flowerbed - they don't stand a chance.


----------



## Leslie

Good morning,

It was a very chilly 46 when I woke up this morning but it has crept up to 54. Trying to steel myself for the outdoor shower...

L


----------



## loonlover

Good morning.  A very pleasant 61 when I awoke, but I do notice the 96% humidity while walking.  Highs in the 90s again with clear skies.

Hope it is a great Friday for all.


----------



## Amy Corwin

Good morning! We are lucky and have a cold front moving in so it's clear and cool and just fantastic here in North Carolina. I'm looking forward to going out to dinner this evening with some of the folks from work but in the meantime, I'm hoping to write another 2,000 on my latest book.

Hope everyone has a terrific day!


----------



## Jeff

Good morning. It's currently 79 in the heart of Texas with an expected high of a nice round 100.


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Good Morning

90 in the desert and headed over 100

Happy Friday Everyone !


----------



## Lindy Moone

100 degrees?! I think you meant Happy _Fry_ Day! Yikes. Stay cool.


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Lindy Moone said:


> 100 degrees?! I think you meant Happy _Fry_ Day! Yikes. Stay cool.


GIGGLE


----------



## journeymama

Good morning! The coffee is hot and there's sunshine all around. It's 75 out right now and will reach 87 with some storms later. We're at 89% humidity.


----------



## journeymama

(@Lindy) My husband went to Butterfly valley and said it was one of the most beautiful places he's ever been. But I agree about the roads around there  I remember a tractor ride into the mountains when I was seven months pregnant with my fourth kid. Wowzers. Mmmmm, I can just see the double rainbows over the sea. Sounds like a blessed life.


----------



## Leslie

Good morning. At the airport en route to Chicago. Have a great day everyone!


----------



## Jeff

It's 79 going to 100 in the heart of Texas. Might have some rain later. Good morning to all. Safe trip, Leslie.


----------



## crebel

Good morning.  Jeff's Texas weather extends to Iowa today.

Safe travels, Leslie.  Everyone have a safe and happy day.


----------



## Sean Sweeney

Good morning everyone! I'm cranky and tired (USA lost to Costa Rica last night, but Tampa Bay losing to Seattle helps the Red Sox)... and all alone. Jen is at an overnight, so I need to feed the horses as soon as I am awake enough.  Jen and I have a wedding to attend this afternoon, and it should be beautiful.

Enjoy the day, my friends!


----------



## loonlover

Good morning.  67 going to 99.  Burn ban back in place for our county.

Safe travels, Leslie.

Hope everyone has a great Saturday.


----------



## Sean Sweeney

I would love 90s right now... better than crisp 50s and 60s.


----------



## geoffthomas

Good Morning all from Derwood on this fine Saturday.
It is 64 now with 80 the expected high.  And sunny.


----------



## Valmore Daniels

Morning


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Good Morning

It is a cloudy, windy 84 in the desert, headed to 100s

Hope everyone is having a good start on the weekend.


----------



## spotsmom

Good morning from Central Oregon where it is a beautiful late summer day.  Up into the high 70's, low 80's today and a bit warmer weather on the way.

Have a great weekend!


----------



## Jeff

Happy Sunday morning to all. It should stay under a hundred today in the heart of Texas. We're having brunch with our daughter, our son-in-law and our great grandson this morning so I'm doing my chores a bit early. Have a good un.


----------



## Leslie

Good morning from Chicago, where the sun is coming up over Lake Michigan, which, while big, is not the Atlantic Ocean. LOL. Conference starts in a few minutes so even though it is 72 degrees outside, I'll be inside and working.

L


----------



## crebel

Good morning.  It has cooled off some here to the mid-70s this morning (it was still in the 90s after 9 p.m. last night) and high 80s are expected later.  No hoped for rain showers showed up yesterday, our yard is completely brown with the exception of thriving weeds...

Everyone have a safe and happy day.


----------



## loonlover

Good morning.  A high of 100 expected again with no rain in sight.  I do need to mow, but haven't been able to make myself get it done.

Hope everyone has a peaceful Sunday.


----------



## telracs

happy very eary mornong from fairbanks.  long day on the bus today


----------



## Valmore Daniels

Morning


----------



## Amy Corwin

Good morning! Hope everyone is having a great weekend.


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Good Morning

it is a brisk 78 in the desert...only headed to the 90s

Hope everyone has a restful Sunday


----------



## journeymama

Good morning from the last possible time to call it morning! It's nearly noon and it's been such a busy day already. It looks like it's going to be hot, and we're headed to a nearby cave to explore. Have a beautiful day, everyone!


----------



## crebel

Good morning.  I did not intend to get as early a start as I have this morning (it's 5:24 a.m.), but here I am...  Our September heat wave is expected to continue with temperatures possibly breaking into triple digits.

Everyone have a safe and happy day.


----------



## Sean Sweeney

Brrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr.

I'm cold. 

47 degrees, supposed to hit 71. It could hit 71 now. Please, please, please!

mowed/edged the lawn, worked on my fiancee's old twin bed (I'm re-finishing it and for the most part, it looks fantastic so far) and made a yummy dinner. Will be working on the footboard today, as soon as it gets a little warmer.

Hope everyone has a fantastic day!


----------



## Jeff

Good morning, everyone. It should be in the 90s in the heart of Texas with a possible shower or two. Happy birthday 911Jason.


----------



## loonlover

Good morning.  74 going to 100 again although it hasn't been getting quite that hot at our house.  We hover around 97.

Hope everyone's week is off to a good start.


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Good Morning

After an overnight shower, the desert is a delightful 64 degrees and smells wonderful. Only going to be in the 90s today.

'da Cat is off to do "Town Things"










Have a great Monday, All !!


----------



## Andra

Happy Monday everyone.
It's 78 heading towards 100 again in the middle of Texas.  I am ready for colder weather for sure.  I hope you all have a great week!


----------



## Leslie

Good early afternoon,

Busy day at the conference--sunny outside but no idea what the temperature is.

Have a great day everyone!

L


----------



## loonlover

Good morning.  Another hot day here.  I did finally get the yard mowed last night. 

Dental check-up and grocery shopping on the agenda this morning. 

Hope everyone has a great day.


----------



## Valmore Daniels

Morning all


----------



## Jeff

Good morning, all. Nothing much happening here. Have a good day.


----------



## crebel

Good morning.  Another hot day here as well, hopefully it will start "cooling off" to the 80s tomorrow.  

I already left early this morning to go vote in our local elections before it got hot again today.  But, for some reason, for the first time in the history of local elections, they are only opening from noon - 8 p.m...guess I'll try again later in the HEAT of the day *grumble, grumble*.

Everyone have a safe and happy day!


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Good Morning

It is a partly cloudy 74 and headed to low 90s.  Bedding plants start going in today.

Have a good day !!


----------



## journeymama

Good morning! It's cloudy today, around 70, I think. I got my words written with my baby beside me. He actually slept through the night, which means this is the most rested I've felt in the morning for a long time. 

Have a beautiful day, everyone!


----------



## Leslie

Good morning,

Home safe and sound and glad to be here. We had a heat wave in Chicago and now it seems the weather has followed us home--high of 90 predicted for southern Maine today. I will spend my day trying to catch up on work.

Happy Wednesday everyone.

L


----------



## crebel

Good morning.  Leslie, sorry the heat wave followed you home.  Hopefully it is short-lived.  Today is the first day we are supposed to stay below the 90s in over a week and we may even have some rain showers!  Right now it is a pleasant although slightly muggy 74.

Journeymama, your good morning posts give me a early evening smile here.  I'm so glad you had a restful night with your new baby!  Our new granddaughter (6 weeks old) is still not sleeping much more than 2 hours at a time and our son and daughter-in-law are a little bleary-eyed trying to keep up with our 3-year old grandson who has more energy than all of us put together!

My corny wish for today is World Peace as I contemplate another year of remembrance of the events of 9-11.  Everyone have a safe and happy day.


----------



## Valmore Daniels

Morning


----------



## loonlover

Good morning.  Another hot day in store but one can hope another pop-up shower occurs like it did yesterday.  The evening was very pleasant after the short rainstorm.


----------



## Andra

Morning all -
I dropped my car off at the shop yesterday afternoon so today I am learning where everything is located on the rental - fun!?!


----------



## Jeff

Good morning, everyone. Wishes are never corny, Chris. Especially good ones.


----------



## NapCat (retired)

I had the privilege of visiting the World Trade Center Memorial when I was living in New Jersey this year. It was one of the most moving experiences of my life...

Wishing everyone a quiet and peaceful day....


----------



## spotsmom

Good morning!  Woke to the high 30's, with the temp going up into the high 80's for the day.  Beautiful day!  I'm off to stuff goody bags for a Humane Society event happening this weekend.

Have a great day and shall we never forget those who were lost on 9-11.


----------



## geoffthomas

Good Day to all.


----------



## journeymama

Good morning! I'm sitting in my outdoor kitchen with my coffee. Somehow all of my kids have drifted in here with me. I'm like a magnet. The sky is clouded over, but with swiftly moving clouds so that it is alternately sunny and cloudy. It looks like it's going to be a beautiful day! 

@crebel- I know that I'm out of sync with so many of you! It's funny, I'm sure, reading about the morning of the next day while you are still in the evening of the day before. I'm out of the crazy time with my baby as he's seven months old now, but still waking up! Last night it was only once, but for some reason my eleven-year-old was wandering around at three in the morning. (sigh)


I hope you all have good and rich moments today.


----------



## crebel

Good morning to all.  It rained here yesterday!  A nice gentle rain for a couple of hours, I think I heard we got .04" - too little, to late to help the farmers much, but it cooled things off a bit.  64 degrees this morning on its way to a sunny 84.

Everyone have a safe and happy day.


----------



## Leslie

We had rain, too, but it was a wild thunderstorm with lots of wind and lots of rain. Clearing now and blue skies are peeking through the clouds. It is supposed to be cooler today--high of 80.

L


----------



## Andra

Good Morning!
DH and I went kayaking last night - it was great.
Have a happy Thursday.


----------



## loonlover

Good morning.  Another hot day in store.  We didn't get any rain at our place but we did hear lots of thunder and the cloudy skies cooled it down to the low 80s in late afternoon.  Possibility of the same today.

Hope its a great day for all.


----------



## spotsmom

Good morning!  It's a pleasant 46 heading up to the high 80's again today.  No rain in sight, unfortunately.

Stay safe, and have a great day!


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Good Morning !!

It is a windless, cloudy 75, headed to the 90s with over 90% humidity......Gasp ! Not very desert-like...

Have a great day


----------



## geoffthomas

We got a handful of raindrops today.
We are supposed to get a lot of rain, but have not seen it yet.
Did get a lot of thunder.


----------



## journeymama

Good morning! I think I love this thread so much because it's my favorite time of day. 
It's coolish, but very humid-- it feels like the rain is just waiting to drop on our heads. 

Have a beautiful day (rest of your day.)


----------



## loonlover

Morning.  Not quite up to the good part, yet.  Working today but don't really know what I'll be doing.  My boss isn't always very informative when he calls to see if I can work.  I assume it is a meeting of some sort so will probably be greeting and counting the attendees.

Temps will be slightly cooler today.  We received 1/2 inch of rain yesterday during a strong thunderstorm.  I was driving home from doing some shopping when it hit.  I was sure glad I had stayed on the frontage road.  The interstate was at a standstill.  I was very glad when I drove out of it.

Hope everyone has a great Friday.


----------



## LarissaColtrane

Finally a sunny morning!   I hope you have one also! or whatever kind of morning whether might like!


----------



## crebel

Good morning!  I am not the early bird today, well not the first early bird anyway.

Our weather is heavenly, 54 degrees right now, turned off the air conditioner last night and slept with the windows open.  Expecting to reach a high of 74 degrees, perfect.

Thoughts and prayers for the folks in Boulder, Colorado.  Everyone have a safe and happy day.


----------



## Sean Sweeney

*grumbles* Morning.


----------



## Leslie

Good morning,

Rainy this morning, after another evening of wild thunderstorms. After weeks and weeks of sun, we're making up for it now. I feel bad for the folks who waited until September for their Maine vacation.

Off to work in a bit. Have a great day everyone.

L


----------



## Andra

TGIF!
We still have a 20% chance of thunderstorms in the forecast, but for now it is mid 70s and very nice outside.


----------



## Valmore Daniels

Morning


----------



## NapCat (retired)

*Good Morning










Have a Good Day and Be Careful !!*


----------



## journeymama

crebel said:


> Thoughts and prayers for the folks in Boulder, Colorado. Everyone have a safe and happy day.


Good morning, and I am thinking of the Boulder folks also. A friend who is visiting remarked that I live in the Boulder of Thailand, and we also are prone to flooding, with our river rising higher every day in these last weeks of our rainy season. I'm hoping it stays in its banks.


----------



## Leslie

Good morning,

I woke up to clouds and chainsaws from the house next door. Such fun!

L


----------



## geoffthomas

Good Morning from Derwood.
We finally seem to be getting Fall temps.


----------



## loonlover

Good morning.  A very pleasant 54 degrees when I awoke.  Walking was almost enjoyable.

Work yesterday was very boring.  Thank goodness they let me read and I have a Kindle for variety.

Hope everyone is having a great weekend.


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Good Morning

It is a sunny 72 and headed to the 90s....

Hope everyone is enjoying the weekend.


----------



## Valmore Daniels

Morning  all


----------



## Leslie

Good morning,

54 and sunny in Westbrook. Once again, I awoke to the sound of chainsaws, log splitter, and a sledge hammer. At least they were courteous and waited until the dot of 7:30 before starting their cacophony of noise.

L


----------



## loonlover

Good morning.  50 degrees when I arose with an expected high of 88.

Hope everyone has a peaceful Sunday, although it is obvious Leslie's didn't start out that way.


----------



## crebel

Good morning!  Thank goodness I didn't have Leslie's neighbors today.  After a long day of meetings yesterday I got home, had a glass of wine and was in bed by 9:30 p.m.  I slept until 9:30 a.m. today.  I can't remember the last time I slept 12 hours straight!

It is rainy and cool here this morning.  I am going to make a pot of butternut squash soup with squash a couple brought to the meeting to share from their overflowing garden.  Other than that, a relaxing lazy day is on the agenda.

Everyone have a safe and happy day.


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Leslie said:


> "...to the sound of chainsaws, log splitter, and a sledge hammer..."


Leslie;










I think it is time that we all go "visit" your neighbors...hee hee


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Good Morning

It is a lovely 70 degrees in the desert this morning, headed to 100 later.

Hope everyone (except Leslie's neighbors) is having a restful Sunday...


----------



## geoffthomas

Good evening from Derwood.
It has been a nice day here today.


----------



## Leslie

Good morning,

57 degrees and a rainy day is forecast for us here in southern Maine.

L


----------



## loonlover

Good morning.  59 degrees and highs in the 90s all week.

Have a good day.


----------



## crebel

Good morning, cool and wet here today.  It certainly feels like the beginning of fall.

Everyone have a safe and happy day.


----------



## Andra

Good Morning.  It was 77 when I was driving in this morning.  Forecast claims low 90s today with the possibility of thunderstorms.


----------



## spotsmom

39 this morning, with a high today only in the middle 70's.  Will be a nice day!

Have a great start of the week.  I, of course being retired, really had to think this morning what day it was!


----------



## NapCat (retired)

spotsmom said:


> "...I, of course being retired, really had to think this morning what day it was!..."


Ain't it great ??

It it a beautiful cool (77) morning in the desert...headed to breezy triple digits later.

Have a great day....especially those of you who must "celebrate" Mondays.


----------



## geoffthomas

Good Day all.
*Oh yeah - Happy Birthday Harvey!*
It is nice and "fall-ish" around here now.
Had a little bit of rain early this morning.

Oh, by the way......
Did you notice the new KBoards menus? Check them out and/or go to:
Forum Announcements & Tips > Topic: Heads up: new KB menus....
... http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,162164.0.html
for a thread about them.

just sayin......


----------



## crebel

Good morning to all!  It is a cool, overcast 53 here and only expected to reach a high of 66 with possible showers.  A few more days of this and we will start to get fall color in the foliage.  I have to admit I am loving the cooler temperatures.

Everyone have a safe and happy day.


----------



## loonlover

Good morning.  Morning temps are pleasantly cool, but our highs are still in the 90s.  I'm ready for cooler temps all around.

Hope everyone has a great day.


----------



## Andra

Good Morning!  I agree with LL - I am ready for cooler weather.  We are still running from mid-70s to high 90s even with rain in the forecast.  It is just yucky outside.
Today's project at work: installing trial version of Office 2013 on my test computer to see if the Outlook part works any better with our Microsoft-hosted cloud email.


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Good Morning

It is a breezy 78 in the desert, headed to the mid 90s.  

Have a great day !


----------



## geoffthomas

Good afternoon, again.
Sorry I really am trying to say good morning in the morning.


----------



## crebel

It's morning somewhere, Geoff.  I am happy to get your daily greetings no matter the hour.


----------



## loonlover

Good morning.  No changes in the weather here.  The slight chance of rain for today is no longer in the forecast.

II has to go in at noon today so guess I'll fix a bigger breakfast than the usual fare on a weekday.  He thinks he'll get off early to compensate.

Hope everyone has a great day!


ETA: Has anyone heard from Jeff recently?  I noticed it has been a few days since he greeted us.


----------



## Valmore Daniels

Morning


----------



## Sean Sweeney

Good morning. Another cool start. Fall is coming.

Supposed to get up to 70 today. Looks like it's possible that I can take out the air conditioners and start thinking about winterizing the windows.

Hope everyone enjoys their Wednesday. Time to write.


----------



## crebel

Good morning, sunny and not so fall-like here today, we are heading to the upper 80s.

Let me echo LL, where's Jeff?  Everyone have a safe and happy day.


----------



## Amy Corwin

I love this cooler weather! It is a gorgeous day here in NC and I can't wait to get out in the kayak to enjoy it!


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Good Morning

It is a breezy 72 headed to a nippy 90.....brrr
I have friends visiting later for the essential three "C"s...Coffee, Cheesecake and Conversation !

Have a great day.


----------



## Sean Sweeney

Good morning, folks. Looks like I'm the first one up. Awesome.

Harvested our peppers yesterday, took out an air conditioner (one to go). Hoping to do some serious writing today. Loving that harvest moon!

We're getting into a groove with Cheesi gone. Jen went for her first ride post-Cheesi, and Alex (my thoroughbred) didn't take too well to being alone. Some neighing, he raced around the paddock looking for J.R.'s return. It was good to seeing my boy so active, but worrying about him when Jen's off on a longer ride or a horse show.


----------



## Leslie

Good morning,

Sunny and brisk this morning in southern Maine. Have a great day everyone!

L


----------



## loonlover

Good morning.  A little warmer this morning and really high humidity.  20% possibility of thunderstorms today.

II did get to leave early last night so he took me to Panera for supper and we bought pastries to bring home for breakfast this morning.  It made a nice change for breakfast.

Hope everyone has a great day.


----------



## crebel

Ahoy, Mateys - arrrrgh (Happy Talk Like A Pirate Day).

Another hot day expected here then cooling off tonight with thunderstorms.

Everyone have a safe and happy day.


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Avast me Hearties !!

Weigh anchor and hoist the mizzen! Yo Ho Ho


----------



## Annalog

Ahoy, happy Talk Like a Pirate Day from landlocked southern Arizona. 

Aye, it be a fine morn but the mercury will rise into the 90s this sunny day.

Hope your day is full of wonder.


----------



## Leslie

Ahoy me maties! Avast and swindle!

L


----------



## geoffthomas

It is a pretty fall day here in Derwood.
72 now, going up to 75 later.  Sunny.


----------



## spotsmom

Late today, but it was 28 when I got up, going to the mid 70's today.  Drove into town at 10 with the heat on, drove home at 1 with the A/C on.  Late summer/fall in Central Oregon!

Hope you're enjoying the last week of summer.


----------



## journeymama

Good morning. After a couple of days of not feeling well, I'm excited to enter a new day. I'm trying to put worries aside this morning and be enthusiastic about all I have to do today!


----------



## Sean Sweeney

Good morning, everyone. Listening to some Aussie Rules football this morning. Was gorgeous yesterday, expecting more of that today.


----------



## Leslie

Good morning,

Lots of sun this morning. The outdoor shower was fabulous!

L


----------



## loonlover

Good morning.  72 going to 84 with rain possible all day.  

Hope everyone has a great Friday.


----------



## crebel

Good morning.  Everyone have a safe and happy day.


----------



## geoffthomas

Good Morning from Derwood.
It is 74 now with 77 the expected high.
Mostly Sunny again today - yay.


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Good Morning !!

Beautiful sunrise/moonset with 58 degree temperature, headed to the mid 90s later.

Have a safe and happy Friday !!


----------



## crebel

Good Saturday morning from southeast Iowa.  We are back to fall-ish weather after severe thunderstorms moved through Thursday night (no damage here).  It is a brisk 45 degrees right now heading to low 70s.

Everyone have a safe and happy day.


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Good Morning










I could not sleep and it is an incredibly beautiful desert night...so I drove cross country into town and did my grocery shopping.
64 breezy degrees...classical music playing, windows and moon-roof open. Wonderful !!

Hope everyone is having a good weekend !!


----------



## loonlover

Good morning.  61 going to 82.  We received over 2 inches of rain yesterday with the burn ban being lifted mid-morning.

Hope everyone is having a great weekend.


----------



## Leslie

Good morning,

Pleasant here but a little cloudy. Let's hope it clears! I am sad--a good friend died unexpectedly on Thursday night. I'm having a hard time believing she's gone.

L


----------



## geoffthomas

Good Morning from Derwood.
It is 72 with 75 expected and rain predicted.


----------



## Amy Corwin

Good morning! It's a gorgeous day and I'm dilly-dallying because I need to go out and mow the lawn


----------



## spotsmom

41 this morning (well, at 8:30  ), only going to be in the 60's for the next few days with chance of showers.  Off to the dump today then hopefully watching the Yankees lose.

Driving across the desert sounds wonderful, quiet and calm.  Wondering if there were orcas on the stereo, NapCat?

Have a great weekend even if you have to mow the grass.


----------



## Sean Sweeney

Morning. Good-sized rain storm just blew threw about half an hour ago, and now I'm awake. Hope everyone has a good day.


----------



## crebel

Good morning.  Good grief, Sean, I thought I was up too early on a Sunday morning, you have me beat by hours...

Another lovely fall day in store for us in Iowa.  Everyone have a safe and happy day.


----------



## loonlover

Good morning.  Another cool morning and what looks like a nice day in store.  

Hope everyone has a peaceful Sunday.


----------



## Valmore Daniels

Morning


----------



## Leslie

Good morning,

It was rainy earlier but now blue sky is breaking through. Have a good Sunday everyone!

L


----------



## Sean Sweeney

crebel said:


> Good morning. Good grief, Sean, I thought I was up too early on a Sunday morning, you have me beat by hours...


It happens. 

Sun's out, windows are open. Turning into a beautiful day.


----------



## AmberDa1

Beautiful Autumn has arrived-I'm happy. Good morning!


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Good Morning

It is a very windy 54 in the desert this morning....we topped 60 mph yesterday.

Hope everyone is having a peaceful Sunday.


----------



## geoffthomas

Good Day all.
It is 66 now with a high expected of only 70 today.
And the forecast has gone from sunny to partly cloudy.


----------



## Leslie

Good morning,

54 and sunny and back to work today...

L


----------



## Sean Sweeney

45 this morning. Brrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr. Windows closed. Supposed to get to 60, and that's it. 

I'll be in my cocoon if anyone needs me.

Good morning, happy Monday!


----------



## loonlover

Good morning.  51 here with an expected high of 82.  Yesterday was lovely - I expect the same today.

Hope your week is off to a great start.


----------



## Andra

Happy Monday!
We are back from our first time taking out our travel trailer in about 2 years.  Can you say "oops?"  We are definitely out of practice. Central Texas got lots of rain last week.  Thursday was hit or miss as we were traveling, but Friday was wet all day.  Good thing we were already set up 
We are also starting to see some fall weather.  It got down to the upper 50s a few nights over the weekend and the thermostat on my car said 64 this morning.  I hope you all have a great week.


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Good Morning

It is 64 with that delightful Autumn "nip"...may only reach high 80s today.

Hope everyone's week is off to a good start.


----------



## Amy Corwin

Good morning! It's a lovely fall day here.
Hope everyone is starting out the week on a high note.


----------



## geoffthomas

Good Morning from Maryland.
It is 56 with only 68 expected as the high.
Cloudy today.


----------



## spotsmom

Happy Monday from Sunriver where it is rather gloomy today. Fall is here, as rain is expected on and off this week. Highs in the low 60's. Dusting of snow on the Cascades!


----------



## Sean Sweeney

Morning. Horses fed. We had a threat of suburban frost today, but it appears as if it didn't hit us. Thankfully. 

48 degrees now, 67 the high expected. Woohoo. 70's next week!


----------



## loonlover

Good morning.  A lovely fall morning but alas, the high today will be 90.

Hope its a good day for you.


----------



## Leslie

Good morning,

Lots of sun but chilly this morning--too cold for the outdoor shower!

Have a great Tuesday everyone.

L


----------



## Andra

Good Morning!
We are still doing the Texas thing of a 30-degree temperature range in a single day - 60s in the mornings and 90s in the afternoons.  Fall is not truly here yet...


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Good Morning

It is a beautiful Autumn day in the desert....64, headed to the 80s.

Have a great day everyone !!


----------



## spotsmom

Happy Tuesday!! Gloomy, rainy day here perfect for reading. Cascades to get 6-9 inches of snow in the next couple of days, but then should melt off. 

Enjoy warmth, if you have it, while you can!


----------



## Annalog

NapCat said:


> Good Morning
> 
> It is a beautiful Autumn day in the desert....64, headed to the 80s.
> 
> Have a great day everyone !!


Good morning from southern Arizona. Similar weather here as it is sunny and in the mid 80s.

Have a wonderful day!


----------



## loonlover

Good morning.  Currently 57 going to 88.

Awfully early, but I actually have to work today.  Its a small trade show that I work twice a year.  Lots of time to read.

Hope everyone has a great day.


----------



## Sean Sweeney

Morning, gang. 45 at the moment, going to get to 68 today. The leaves are changing. It's so beautiful out there.


----------



## Valmore Daniels

Morning, KB


----------



## Leslie

Good morning,

I was up and out of the house at 7:10 am for a 7:30 breakfast meeting. I am not used to that kind of early morning schedule these days! Sunny and cool--it feels like fall.

Have a great day everyone,

L


----------



## Amy Corwin

Good morning!
It's a lovely fall day here in NC and I am enjoying the cooler weather. Hope you are too.


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Good Morning

Cool and windy desert today...perfect for clearing brush.

Have a great day


----------



## loonlover

Good morning.  Looks like another nice day in store.  I won't know for sure until the trade show ends about 2PM.

TNA Wrestling at the arena tonight so I'll be putting in a very long day.  But it helps pay the bills and I'll get a lot of reading done.

Hope everyone has a great Thursday.


----------



## Leslie

Good morning,

Another brisk but sunny morning here in southern Maine. Fall has definitely arrived!

L


----------



## Annalog

Good morning from southern Arizona. It is currently 62°F and partly cloudy. Later today it is predicted to be sunny and in the high 80s (low 90s for Tucson). 

I am taking my Prius in later this morning for the 160,000 mile maintenance (nothing major - oil change, tire rotation, etc.  ) followed by shopping and a haircut. Then I will spend the rest of my day off preparing for my trip to Albuquerque next week for PCOC (Pacific Coast Origami Conference). I will be driving there on Wednesday and returning Monday.

Hope your day is wonderful!


----------



## Andra

Happy Thursday!


----------



## Amy Corwin

Good morning!
Hope everyone is having a great week and will have an even better weekend.


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Good Morning
It is cool (54) and breezy in the desert....even a few clouds. Great for gardening/napping...

Have a great day !


----------



## loonlover

Good morning.  Really early today.  I have to be at the arena at 7:30 as Jimmy Buffett tickets go on sale at 10AM  for a Dec. 8 concert. We are looking for quite a few people to be in line early this morning.  

Hope everyone has a great day.


----------



## Andra

Happy Friday everyone!


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Good (late) Morning

It was such a perfect autumn night/morning. I have all the windows open....breeze in the trees, birds singing, windchimes chiming....

Overslept all the way into "First Nap" time.....sigh

Have a great day !!


----------



## loonlover

Good morning.  Looks like a fairly pleasant day in store with a high of 88 and a slight possibility of thunderstorms.

Hope its a great Saturday for all.


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Good Morning !!

Gorgeous here...This is why we put up with the summer desert heat !

Hope everyone is enjoying the weekend.


----------



## spotsmom

47 this morning (the 2nd time I got up  ), but very windy and going to be rainy today.  My niece is visiting the Portland area from Atlanta and I wrote and said "hope you brought a coat" to which she replied "entirely unprepared".  Yikes!  It's Oregon!!

However, it's a great day to be inside reading and watching sports.


----------



## loonlover

Good morning.  70 going to 82 with thunderstorms in the area.

Hope everyone has a peaceful Sunday.


----------



## Leslie

Good morning,

Foggy right now but they are predicting sun later today. On the canning menu this morning: green tomato relish!

L


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Good Morning !!

Birds are singing, wind chimes are ringing, cats are purring......

Have a restflul Sunday...


----------



## spotsmom

Hope you are having an enjoyable Sunday.  In the 40's this morning, shooting up   to the mid 50's.  Still dreary and just a bit of rain.  We had so much wind and rain last night I thought I was on the Oregon Coast (a great place to be in a storm)!

Have a good one!


----------



## Annalog

Hello from southern Arizona. The weather is sunny and in the mid 80s. I finished the 5.2 mile race at Catalina State Park in 1:52, cutting more than 20 minutes off my best time for the course. 

Hope your day is wonderful.


----------



## Leslie

Good morning,

Foggy again this morning and 47 degrees. It was brisk in the outdoor shower!

L


----------



## Valmore Daniels

Morning


----------



## loonlover

Good morning.  A chance of rain again today with a high in the 80s.  

Hope your week is off to a good start.


----------



## Amy Corwin

Good Morning!
It's another lovely fall day here and I'm planning on getting out and working to get the garden cleaned up for the season.


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Annalog said:


> "...I finished the 5.2 mile race at Catalina State Park in 1:52, cutting more than 20 minutes off my best time..."


Well Done and Congratulations !!!


----------



## geoffthomas

Good Morning.
It is a nice 73 today.
I was supposed to have a tooth extracted today.
But the dentist decided that it would break, so he is sending me to the oral surgeon.
Never fear, we found a loose crown to be fixed, so he got paid for something.
And I have the more expensive oral surgeon to look forward to.


----------



## Leslie

Good morning,

Sunny this morning and a warm day with temps in the 70s is predicted. Sweet! 

My new Kindle PW arrives today. Even more sweet!

L


----------



## loonlover

Good morning.  On Kindle watch but not sure it will arrive today.  Did pay for one day shipping.  

Hope everyone has a good day.


----------



## NapCat (retired)

_...what a terribly sad morning in this country today...._


----------



## Annalog

Congratulations on the new PWs, Leslie and LL!



NapCat said:


> _...what a terribly sad morning in this country today...._


 

Good morning from southern Arizona. It is currently clear and in the mid 50s with sunny and in the high 80s predicted for later today (add 5 degrees more for Tucson). I start packing when I get home after work today. Tomorrow I drive to Albuquerque for PCOC (Pacific Coast Origami Conference). It will be from Thursday evening through Sunday. I drive back home Monday. I am looking forward to a weekend full of folding paper and little sleep. 



NapCat said:


> Well Done and Congratulations !!!


Thanks, NapCat! I was once again the last finisher in the race but that was due to a smaller than usual turnout. I plan to run/walk 7 miles in Albuquerque on Monday before driving home. I will probably mostly walk due to the altitude. I need to keep adding 2 miles a week until my first half marathon on November 10. After that I will focus on running more and improving my pace.

Hope everyone has a wonderful Tuesday.


----------



## geoffthomas

Good Morning from Derwood, Md.
It is 61 here now with 80 expected.
Partly cloudy all day.


----------



## Sean Sweeney

Good morning. Hoping I feel somewhat human after this, my fourth cup of coffee today.

Looking like a beautiful day on tap.


----------



## Sean Sweeney

Good morning. This is not a repetitive message. Going to be gorgeous today with a high near 80. Windows are open. Totally not October-ish weather. Not complaining, because the growing season continues.

Hope everyone has a fantastic day.


----------



## loonlover

Good morning.  Maybe we'll get some of the rain that has been promised for the last few days.

Disappointed I didn't get my PW2 yesterday.  

Hope everyone has a good day.  Still undecided about what kind of day mine will be.


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Good Morning

Another beautiful Autumn day in the desert. I am headed to "town" to meet my fellow National Park Service Non-Essentials for lunch.

Have a great day.


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Good Morning

64 and only headed to the 70s....love it !

Have a great day.


----------



## loonlover

Good morning.  No change in our weather yet with highs in the 80s and a chance of thunderstorms.  But highs in the 70s are on the way by the weekend.

Groomer day for the poodle so I'll be out early this morning.

Hope it is a great day for all.


----------



## Andra

Happy Thursday!  We are still in more a summer weather pattern - almost 80 in the morning and then 90-ish later in the day.  A cold front is supposedly heading our way for the weekend.  I see lows in the 50s for a few days - can't wait!


----------



## Leslie

Good morning,

Warm and sunny today--enjoying some Indian summer weather here in Maine.

L


----------



## Annalog

Good morning from sunny Albuquerque. It is currently 63°F and headed to 78°F.  Fun at PCOC. Setup and registration today, workshops tomorrow, and classes o  the weekend. 

Hope your day is wonderful!


----------



## Sean Sweeney

Good morning. Another cool morning that'll turn into a relatively nice day. Hope everyone enjoys their day.


----------



## loonlover

Good morning.  A high of 90 expected today but then it is supposed to start cooling off with more fall like temps.

Chris Tomlin at the arena tonight; I don't expect to be very busy.

Hope everyone has a great Friday.


----------



## Amy Corwin

Good morning!
It's a beautiful fall day and looks like it will be a little warmer than I like, but it's still a good time to be outside and enjoying life.
I hope everyone has a great weekend!


----------



## Andra

TGIF!
Plans for the weekend include a picnic and kayaking


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Belated Good Morning

"Non-Essentials" can sleep in.....giggle

It is a delightful 54 degrees in the desert and will barely make it into the 70s......sweet !  Nappin' weather !

Have a great Friday


----------



## loonlover

Good morning.  Temps are to be a little lower today with a chance of rain.

Hope everyone is having a great weekend.


----------



## Valmore Daniels

Morning kboards


----------



## Leslie

Good morning,

Cloudy here in southern Maine, but mild. Still using the outdoor shower!

Have a great Saturday everyone,

L


----------



## geoffthomas

Good Morning from Maryland.
It is 76 with a high expected of 81 and mostly sunny today.
I hope all is well with all of you.


----------



## telracs

*wanders in yawing*

it is way too early for me to have been at work for 90 minutes already.


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Good Morning

It is a sunny 50 in the desert this morning.....headed to the 70s.

I have company this weekend, so we have purrrrfect weather for a visit.

Hope everyone has a great day.


----------



## loonlover

Good morning.  It is beautiful outside with blue skies, a temp of 50 and an expected high of 77.

Hope all have a peaceful Sunday.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Warm day today!  Going to watch racing today and do some sewing.

Everyone have a great day and, if you got a new Kindle recently, enjoy!

Betsy


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Good Morning

Still enjoying perfect weekend weather and good company.

Hope everyone is having a restful Sunday.


----------



## Leslie

Good morning--er, afternoon,

Cloudy and sort of dreary here in Maine. We're trying to perk things up with football on the TV and baking pumpkin bread.

Enjoy the rest of the day, everyone!

L


----------



## Leslie

Good morning,

Cloudy has moved to rainy here in southern Maine. Happy Monday one and all!

L


----------



## loonlover

Good morning.  Looks like a gorgeous day in the 70s today.  A bit cool at the moment at 47.

Hope your week is off to a good start.


----------



## Andra

Good Morning!  We had a front blow through this weekend and our morning temps are starting in the low 50s; it's wonderful.
I hope you have an excellent week.


----------



## Amy Corwin

It's hot! Sigh.
I thought we were done with that mess, but we're sweating here in NC. Hoping it will start to cool down later in the week.
Happy Monday to everyone!


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

On a tornado watch here in northern VA, but the sun was out and no wind right now.

Hope everyone has a great day!

Betsy


----------



## spotsmom

The early bird does indeed get the worm, as I went out about 6:30 to witness a beautiful sunrise capped off by a red tailed hawk perched in a tree by our pasture looking for breakfast, and then a few minutes later delighted in watching a pair of very health looking coyotes pounce on mice in the same pasture.  36 this morning with the high about 60.  Yesterday was a beautiful day in the low 70's, but I think that may be the last warm day like that.

Enjoy your Monday!


----------



## NapCat (retired)

spotsmom said:


> "...a beautiful sunrise capped off by a red tailed hawk perched in a tree by our pasture looking for breakfast, and then a few minutes later delighted in watching a pair of very health looking coyotes pounce on mice in the same pasture..."


What a lovely scene !!

I was able to watch my weekend company drive away after two "all-nighters" reminiscing and solving the world's problems...had to take an emergency nap to get back on schedule....giggle

Absolutely beautiful day here...70 and partly cloudy.

Hope everyone's week is off to a good start.


----------



## geoffthomas

Good day to all from Maryland.
It rained here for a while earlier in the day.


----------



## journeymama

Good morning from Thailand. I've been away for awhile, partly because I was in the hospital for a week with my youngest. He's better now, but it took the wind out of me. Today is cloudy and cool and I hope for a peaceful day with my kids. Enjoy your days and evenings, everyone.


----------



## NapCat (retired)

journeymama said:


> "...I was in the hospital for a week with my youngest. He's better now..."


Glad you are back and that your little one is doing well !!


----------



## Leslie

Good morning,

Sunny and clear this morning after some wild weather yesterday. Have a great day everyone!

L


----------



## loonlover

Good morning.  48 going to 73.  That high will make it a lot more pleasant when mowing this afternoon.

Long 3 days at the arena coming up.  A Joyce Meyers conference taking place.  Thursday will be at least a 14 hour day and Friday will be even longer.  It ends around noon Saturday, but call time that morning is 6 AM.  I started going to bed earlier last night.  Not sure that will make it any easier to get out really early by the end of the week.

Hope everyone has a great Tuesday.


ETA:  It is nice to finally be getting a few hours of work since the summer was so slow.


----------



## geoffthomas

Good Morning from Derwood, MD. 
It is 47 now with 69 to be the high.
I think that maybe fall is here now.


----------



## Elmore Hammes

Good morning, everyone - a chilly day in central Indiana with temps in the low 40's, not going to get a whole lot warmer but the weekend is looking good.

My day has started off grandly as I woke up to the 100th review for The Twenty Dollar Bill. Sales have never been enormous but the reviews have validated all the work put into it.

Hope everyone has a wonderful day, with pleasant surprises to liven it up!

Elmore


----------



## Andra

Fall is still teasing central Texas.  We start in the 50s and end up in the 90s...
Oh well, at least starting the day out nicely is a change


----------



## Amy Corwin

Good morning!
It's raining, but maybe that's the impetus I need to paint the bathroom.


----------



## spotsmom

Howdy!  A balmy 36 this morning with some sun.  Horses were all "bucky" with the chill this morning.

Possible rain this afternoon and snow showers tonight.  Very much like fall here, though our aspens haven't turned yet.

Walter Weather is fast approaching!


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Good Morning

Walter Weather indeed is here.....50 and headed to 70ish.

Signs of Autumn everywhere. Hummers and Doves have left, Lotus trees are dropping leaves, berries are starting to ripen....and cats are putting on their winter coats.

Have a great day.


----------



## journeymama

NapCat said:


> Glad you are back and that your little one is doing well !!


Thank you!

And good morning. It's a cool 57 degrees here and will warm up with the sun. I grew up in Canada, so I'm very amused when my kids, who have been raised in south Asia, complain about being soooooo cold. (!)


----------



## loonlover

Good morning.  A cool 46 going to 79 today.

Hope everyone has a great day.


----------



## Leslie

Good morning,

It's chilly this morning but lots of sun. Happy Hump Day everyone!

L


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Good Morning

Today in the desert, it is cold, windy, cloudy with a good chance of rain....yippy

Have a great day.


----------



## Annalog

Good morning from southern Arizona. It is currently 70°F and sunny, headed to the mid 80s. There is a wind and blowing dust advisory for noon through 8pm. I may need to delay my drive home from work today.

Hope your day is wonderful.


----------



## loonlover

Good morning.  51 degrees this morning and per Weather Underground it is foggy.  Didn't notice any when I put the dogs out.

Long day at the arena but I still should get some reading done.  I just wish the opportunities to work were spread out a little more.  Today starts at 8AM and the next two days start at 6AM.

Hope everyone has a great day.


----------



## Andra

Good morning everyone!


----------



## Valmore Daniels

Morning


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Good Morning...from a wet desert.  

50 cloudy degrees and should stay about the same.

I have company coming, so it is a perfect autumn day for squash soup and homemade bread.

Have a great day.


----------



## Annalog

Good morning from southern Arizona. Partly cloudy 62°F, windy, and headed to 70°F.

Hope your day is wonderful.


----------



## journeymama

NapCat said:


> I have company coming, so it is a perfect autumn day for squash soup and homemade bread.


Sounds delicious!

Good morning. It's foggy and soon it will burn off. My neighbors are up very early this morning, and I'm wondering if it is a Muslim holy day? I have coffee in hand. It's going to be a productive morning.

Have a wonderful day/evening!


----------



## loonlover

Morning.


----------



## Elmore Hammes

Good morning from central Indiana. A beautiful day on tap, starting off at 50 degrees and heading up to 76 with plenty of sunshine. Have a wonderful day everyone!


----------



## Andra

Happy Friday!
I went for a walk this morning.  This is definitely moving into my definition of beautiful weather 
We are spending most of the weekend at the Alamo Drafthouse for their celebration of Joss Whedon.  On Saturday, we watch Dr. Horrible's Sing-Along Blog, a Firefly episode, and Serenity.  On Sunday, they are showing all of the Firefly episodes.  I can't wait to see them all on a big screen!


----------



## geoffthomas

Good Morning from the Mid-Atlantic.
It is 57 now with only 60 expected as a high.
raining when I got up, raining now, and expected to rain all day.
That weather on the coast is moving very slowly.


----------



## Leslie

Good morning from Maine where it is 60 degrees and cloudy. Rain predicted for the weekend.

Have a good Friday everyone!

L


----------



## Annalog

Good morning from southern Arizona. This morning was cool and sunny; the high should be in the low 70s.

Hope your day is wonderful.


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Andra said:


> "...celebration of Joss Whedon...a Firefly episode, and Serenity. On Sunday, they are showing all of the Firefly episodes..."












_SHINY !_ I am jealous !!

Good Morning and Happy Friday All !


----------



## spotsmom

A late good day wish from Central Oregon.  Cloudy and cold today, rain on the way.

Have a good weekend.  Cheer for the Red Sox.


----------



## crebel

spotsmom said:


> A late good day wish from Central Oregon. Cloudy and cold today, rain on the way.
> 
> Have a good weekend. Cheer for the Red Sox Cardinals.


I fixed that for you, SM! DH and I will be at Game 2 up in the right-field nosebleed section. Can't wait!


----------



## loonlover

Good morning.  61 going to 82 with a 50% chance of rain.

Last early morning for awhile.  Looking forward to taking it easy this afternoon.  Event should be over around noon so I hope to be on the way home by one o'clock.

Hope everyone is having a great weekend.


----------



## geoffthomas

Good Morning from Maryland.
It is 61 and will only rise to 64 (or so they say).
And we expect it to rain lightly all day. (better than the downpour we had all day yesterday).
Enjoy your day.


----------



## Valmore Daniels

Morning kboards


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Good Morning

It is a beautiful day in the desert with signs of Autumn everywhere !!

Have a great weekend !!


----------



## Leslie

Good early afternoon,

Busy morning running errands but I got a lot done. Bank, post office, drug store, hardware store, pick up bag at shoe repair shop, etc., etc. Also the Farmer's Market because tomorrow I am canning again--this time, cherry tomato salsa. Yum!

L


----------



## geoffthomas

Good Morning from Derwood.
It is 61 now with 64 the high later.
We are still looking at rain today, but there is some hope that the front is moving on today.
The sun is shining somewhere.


----------



## Leslie

Good morning,

The paper says sunny and pleasant but it is pretty cloudy right now. Happy Sunday everyone!

L


----------



## loonlover

Good morning.  64 with mostly cloudy skies and an expected high of 81.  Might get a little more rain.  We received an inch of rain yesterday morning during a short period of time.  

Hope everyone is having a peaceful day.


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Good Morning

Desert forecast is for nighttime 40s and daytime 70s for the next 14 days....In NapCat speak, this is know as "Walter Weather"......purrrrrrrrrr

....and we got our first dusting of snow in the mountains.










I hope everyone is having a restful Sunday


----------



## spotsmom

A balmy 40 this morning, overcast, and it rained some last night.  Pretty gloomy day, but perfect for reading!

There's something about that first dusting of snow on the mountains.  Yesterday was the infamous Mt Bachelor Ski Swap which is a huge event for buying used ski gear.  It is an absolute zoo.  I went once!!

Have a lovely Sunday and cheer for the Red Sox (they need it).


----------



## Leslie

Good morning,

37 this morning and lots of sun. For those who have the day off, enjoy!

L


----------



## geoffthomas

Finally a dry day in Maryland.
It is 54 with 69 the expected high and partly sunny.
And did I mention it is not supposed to rain today?
Oh, Good Morning.


----------



## loonlover

Good morning.  Gloomy looking with a temp of 57 but only a 20% chance of rain.

Hope everyone has a great Monday.


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Good Morning

It is 43 and darker than the inside of a cow...off to "town" for breakfast with friends and shopping.

Have a great Monday


----------



## Amy Corwin

It's been cloudy and raining off and on for the last week and looks like we've started the week the same way. Oddly enough, it doesn't really bother me. It's a good excuse to spend time writing.


----------



## spotsmom

21 this morning, maybe making it to 60 today.  But the sky is blue and no rain in sight!

Have a great start to your week!


----------



## Jeff

I stopped posting here a little over a month ago because I found myself getting unreasonably upset by the general tone in the Writer's Cafe and by what I saw as an attack on one of our KB moderators. Unfortunately I've missed some of you too much so I'll sneak back in and say good morning again.

Good morning, everyone. It's very wet in the heart of Texas.


----------



## geoffthomas

Good Morning all.
Glad to see you back, Jeff.
It is 52 now in Maryland with 71 the expected high.


----------



## loonlover

Good morning.  Good to see you back, Jeff.

Today is to be rainy with a high of 77.

Hope everybody has a great day.


----------



## Jeff

Thanks, LL. Wish your husband would come back.


----------



## Leslie

Jeff said:


> I stopped posting here a little over a month ago because I found myself getting unreasonably upset by the general tone in the Writer's Cafe and by what I saw as an attack on one of our KB moderators. Unfortunately I've missed some of you too much so I'll sneak back in and say good morning again.
> 
> Good morning, everyone. It's very wet in the heart of Texas.


Good morning everyone and especially Jeff--I missed you!

Cloudy and mild here in southern Maine today. I have an interesting evening ahead--dinner with Senator Angus King.

L


----------



## Jeff

Leslie said:


> I have an interesting evening ahead--dinner with Senator Angus King.


What's the occasion? Are you thinking of running for office?


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Good Morning All !!

Another beautiful Desert autumn morning.  I bought several flats of bedding plants yesterday, so have a full day of planting today.

Hope everyone has a wonderful day.


----------



## Leslie

Jeff said:


> What's the occasion? Are you thinking of running for office?


Absolutely not! Politics would drive me out of my cotton-pickin' mind!

One of the physicians at the Free Clinic bought 4 tickets and invited me and Jocelyn (admin) to go. I imagine he'll have a few words to say on the ACA.

L


----------



## Jeff

Leslie said:


> Absolutely not! Politics would drive me out of my cotton-pickin' mind!
> 
> One of the physicians at the Free Clinic bought 4 tickets and invited me and Jocelyn (admin) to go. I imagine he'll have a few words to say on the ACA.
> 
> L


Oh, good. I hope you and Jocelyn enjoy yourselves.

I suppose he will have a few words. I have some too, but I you wouldn't want to hear them.


----------



## Andra

hmm, I missed the morning...
I hope everyone is having a great day!  It's good to see Jeff back - just hang out with us and avoid the writers   Remember when KB was smaller and we knew almost everyone?

Napcat - Firefly on the big screen is amazing.  But 12 hours in a theatre is tough for sure.


----------



## Jeff

That's the plan, Andra.
How was it, Leslie?

Good morning, everyone else. It's 53 and raining in the heart of Texas. Have a good one.


----------



## geoffthomas

It is 57 now and it may hit 70 later here in Derwood.
I hope you are having a Good Morning.


----------



## Leslie

Jeff said:


> That's the plan, Andra.
> How was it, Leslie?
> 
> Good morning, everyone else. It's 53 and raining in the heart of Texas. Have a good one.


Good morning,

Cloudy in southern Maine this morning.

Because of the ongoing challenges in Washington, Senator King could not join the dinner in person. At first they tried to Skype, which meant we could see him, but the connection was bad and we could only hear every 3rd word.  So then they switched to a cellphone and microphone, which worked but made it much less interesting by not having a visual.

The dinner was organized by the Physicians for Social Responsibility, so lots of talk about nuclear warheads, global warming, and toxic substances in our environment. While the Senator did talk about the mess in Washington, he didn't dwell on it.

I like Senator King (I liked him when he was governor, too) so it was a worthwhile evening.

L


----------



## loonlover

Good morning.  54 going to 72 with a chance of light rain.  Still too dark to see the rain gauge, but the last time I looked yesterday we had gotten almost 3/4 inch during the day.  It was a good kind of rain, gentle and steady.

Hope everyone has a great Wednesday.


----------



## Jeff

Leslie said:


> I like Senator King (I liked him when he was governor, too) so it was a worthwhile evening.


I like him too - mostly.
I'm glad you enjoyed yourself.
Is Jocelyn your daughter-in-law - or am I completely confused?


----------



## Valmore Daniels

Morning all


----------



## Andra

Good Morning!
The weather is nasty this morning - iit's 55 and raining pretty hard.  It was a very interesting drive to work 
I am definitely taking the toll road home today to go around the majority of the messy Austin traffic.


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Good Morning

I have more company coming today to enjoy the incredibly wonderful Autumn weather.
Doves and Hummingbirds are gone, Flickers and Goldfinches have arrived.  The Ash trees are just starting to turn....

Have a great day !


----------



## riffelbooks

Good morning. Beautiful warm day in SoCal.


----------



## Annalog

Good afternoon from southern Arizona. Sunny and beautiful weather here. I was at the optometrist today as I started seeing curved flashing lights yesterday and have a large circular floater. It is due to a posterior vitreous detatchment which I was told normally happens sometime after 50. Since I am 59½, I guess I was due. 

Hope your day is wonderful.


----------



## Leslie

Jeff said:


> I like him too - mostly.
> I'm glad you enjoyed yourself.
> Is Jocelyn your daughter-in-law - or am I completely confused?


Jocelyn is my daughter-in-law and she also works at the Free Clinic.

L


----------



## geoffthomas

Good Morning from Derwood.
It is 59 now with 73 later.


----------



## loonlover

Good morning.  51 going to 70 today with clear skies.

Sold out Luke Bryan concert tonight.  I expect to be busy!

Hope everyone is having a great day.


----------



## Leslie

Good morning,

Sunny and 62 today. Have a great day everyone!

L


----------



## Jeff

Oh it's a good day, for singing a song
and it's a good day, for moving along
Yes it's a good day, how could anything go wrong?
It's a good day from morning till night.


----------



## Amy Corwin

Good morning!
It's slightly overcast but still a lovely day here in North Carolina.


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Jeff said:


> Oh it's a good day, for singing a song
> and it's a good day, for moving along
> Yes it's a good day, how could anything go wrong?
> It's a good day from morning till night.


Well, I sure cannot top that !!

Good Morning All !!


----------



## Jeff

Good morning, all. It's 52 with an expected high of 73, in the heart of Texas.


----------



## Andra

Good morning and happy Friday!
I missed yessterday because of a stupid headache, but it looks like today is going to be beautiful also.
See Jeff for the weather report (I've missed saying that!)


----------



## loonlover

Good morning.  Slept in a bit today.  

Looks like another beautiful day topped off with Bon Jovi at the arena.  That means another late night.

Hope everyone has a great day.


----------



## Leslie

Good morning,

A beautiful warm and sunny day. This evening is the 20th anniversary celebration for the Portland Community Free Clinic! Fun time!

L


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Good Morning All !


----------



## geoffthomas

Good day on a sunny and chilly Friday.
It is 63 on a day where we expect a high of 65.


----------



## Leslie

Good morning,

46 degrees this morning and lots of sun. The party for the Free Clinic was a huge success. I woke up feeling great which was great after a week of worry. Now I need to get to work and write some thank you notes!

L


----------



## Jeff

Good morning, everyone.

Congratulations, Leslie. You do good work.


----------



## geoffthomas

Good Morning all on a delightful Saturday.
It is 49 with 65 expected, mostly cloudy but warmer than it will be tomorrow.


----------



## loonlover

Good morning.  A little cool at 51 with an expected high of 64 and partly cloudy skies.  Feels like fall might be here.

Hope your day is a great one.


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Good Morning

The desert autumn continues...just lovely

Hope everyone has a great weekend


----------



## Jeff

Good morning, everyone. It's 39 in the heart of Texas and should warm up to 70.


----------



## loonlover

Good morning.  See Jeff's weather report.

Hope everyone has a peaceful day.


----------



## geoffthomas

Good Morning from Maryland.
It is a sunny Sunday here.
45 now with 63 the expected high.
And continued sunshine throughout the day.


----------



## Leslie

54 degrees and very breezy this morning. Leaves are blowing off the trees.

L


----------



## Valmore Daniels

Morning all


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Good (late) Morning

I took my last opportunity to sleep in today...back to work early tomorrow morning.

Hope everyone is having a peaceful Sunday


----------



## Jeff

It's 58 and raining in the heart of Texas. Good morning, everyone.


----------



## Andra

Happpy Monday!
It's 61 here and not raining yet.  I am heading out for a walk.


----------



## Leslie

Good morning,

43 this morning and it feels real chilly. I might have to wear socks today for the first time in months.

L


----------



## loonlover

Good morning.  46 here with cloudy skies.

Hope your week is off to a good start.


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Good Morning

54 and headed to the 80s in Death Valley where I resume my Park Ranger duties today.....yeah !!










Happy Monday to All


----------



## spotsmom

A beautiful fall morning here in Central Oregon.  25 this morning, hoping to hit the low 70's for a couple of days.  Still no rain in sight.  Not a cloud in the sky, our aspens are yellow against it.

Have a terrific day!


----------



## geoffthomas

Good Day from Derwood.
It is a nice sunny day today.


----------



## Jeff

Good morning, all. It's 48 in the heart of Texas and should be warming up to 73.

I'm off to have the lens replaced in my left eye this morning.

They did the right one about three weeks ago and I went from nearly blind to 20/20. Since then, even without having the left eye fixed, I've been able to read my Kindle using the default font size. That may not seem important but when you use the larger fonts and you're turning the page every few seconds the screen refresh delay becomes annoying. It really is something of a miracle to be able to see again.


----------



## loonlover

Good morning.  It is 46 here with clear skies and an expected high of 70.  Sounds like it will be a wonderful day, weatherwise.

Good luck, Jeff.  It is amazing what can be done to repair/improve vision.

Hope everyone has a great day.


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Good Morning

It is a beautiful day in Death Valley...good to be back.

That is wonderful news Jeff !!


----------



## Andra

...sneaking in - Good afternoon!
...sneaking back out


----------



## crebel

Good evening.  

Jeff, isn't cataract/lens replacement amazing?  I went from "coke bottle" glasses since third grade to only needing mild dollar store readers for close work.  Congratulations!


----------



## Jeff

Good morning, everyone. I'm have some difficulty with my left eye that I didn't experience with the right. I have an appointment with the eye surgeon this morning and I'm hoping she'll tell me that it's normal in some cases and that I'm just being a hypochondriac.

Chris, do you have any glowing/flashing events? My wife has the same brand of lenses in both her eyes. On a bright day, when she's got her back to the windows, if she turns her head just so, her eye (furthest from the light source) glows for a microsecond like something in a science fiction movie. On the inside looking out, it's like an old-time flashbulb going off.


----------



## geoffthomas

Good Morning from Derwood.
Jeff - I hope all is well with the second eye.
It is 45 here going up to 53 later.


----------



## loonlover

Good morning.  45 going to 64 today.  

Hope all is well with the eye, Jeff.


----------



## Leslie

Good morning,

37 and chilly this morning. I think our very long lasting Indian summer is really over.

Jeff, good luck at the eye doctor. I am interested in your experience. I may be facing the same thing in a few months.

L


----------



## Valmore Daniels

Morning


----------



## crebel

Good morning all.  A brisk 30 degrees here with a hard frost overnight.  Snow mixed with rain north of us - in October!  *shudder*  I still prefer the cold weather to the extra hot.

Yes, Jeff, the lenses can create an extra "sparkle" in your eyes.  I've not experienced anything from the inside out, but both my mother and I have noticed the sci-fi effect in each other.


----------



## telracs

i really wanted to sleep late today, but my body had other ideas...

off to Twelfth Night this afternoon,


----------



## Jeff

The doc says that there's nothing wrong.


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Good Morning !!

The beautiful desert weather continues and it is wonderful to be doing my incredible commute to Death Valley again !










Great News Jeff !!!

Have a great day all !!


----------



## spotsmom

Hump Day is Here!!!

Beautiful chilly morning, blue sky, heading up to 70 one more time before heading downward.

Great news, Jeff!!  Was that cataract surgery you had?  I can't wait until the doc says I need it so I can go to 20/20...

crebel and I will be enjoying the World Series tonight, albeit for different reasons.


----------



## *DrDLN* (dr.s.dhillon)

Good morning you all. The Sun is finally out after a morning fog in N. California..


----------



## crebel

spotsmom said:


> crebel and I will be enjoying the World Series tonight, albeit for different reasons.


Nah, we're enjoying it for the same reasons - we love BASEBALL!! Just cheering for different teams to win. I like both teams and want a good series. At this level I don't think either team should/will win it in 4. Plus, after the events at the Boston Marathon earlier this year, I'm even okay with the Red Sox proving "Boston Strong"! 

p.s. GO CARDINALS!!!!!!!


----------



## Leslie

crebel said:


> Nah, we're enjoying it for the same reasons - we love BASEBALL!! Just cheering for different teams to win. I like both teams and want a good series. At this level I don't think either team should/will win it in 4. Plus, after the events at the Boston Marathon earlier this year, I'm even okay with the Red Sox proving "Boston Strong"!
> 
> p.s. GO CARDINALS!!!!!!!


And I say:



From those of us here in Red Sox Nation, Go Sox!


----------



## Jeff

Good very early morning, everyone.



Leslie said:


> I am interested in your experience. I may be facing the same thing in a few months.


I'd encourage anyone with cataracts to have this surgery, Leslie. The process is virtually painless and, even if I end up needing glasses for my left eye, the 20/20 vision in my right and the startlingly bright and vivid colors of the world that I've been missing for unknown decades, are well worth it.



spotsmom said:


> Was that cataract surgery you had?


Yes, it was. My wife, however, had the surgery a couple of years ago because her vision was so poor after a high blood pressure event. Before Obamacare, you needed a medical reason to get your insurance carrier to cover lens replacement surgery. I'd suspect that, under the new law, insurance companies will not be permitted to deny coverage .


----------



## Andra

Good morning everyone.  Austin is enjoying some lovely weather this week.  It's mid-50s in the morning and 70s in the afternoon 
Jeff, that's great news about your eye.  My dad is going to have cataract surgery in a few months and he is really nervous about it.  So I can tell him that I know people who had it with good results.


----------



## Leslie

Good morning,

Chilly and 37 this morning, with highs in the 50s predicted. Fall is here.

Jeff, I have a ophthalmologist appt. in January for this very reason.

In other news, go Sox! Boston Strong!

L


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Good Morning

58 in the desert and headed to the 80s in Death Valley.

Have a great day....and Jeff enjoy your new clear, colorful world !!


----------



## crebel

Good morning!  30 degrees and partly sunny this morning on its way to the high 40s.  Farmers are scrambling to finish harvesting corn and soybeans.

Count me as another person to encourage anyone needing cataract surgery to get it as soon as possible.  The surgery itself is a very quick and totally painless procedure and I personally had remarkable results.  In fact, I don't know anyone who has had a poor outcome.  My insurance company did drop my coverage after surgery because I was too "young" (51 at the time) according to their charts.  That floored me, but I don't think they would be able to do that now.  The most difficult part of the procedure was the 3-week wait between eyes.  Having one 20/20 eye and one legally blind eye without glasses was horrible until the ophthalmologist put a 30-day contact in the bad eye.

Congratulations to the Red Sox fans on Game 1.  The Sox did everything right and my Cardinals did everything wrong.  I hope for a little more of a contest tonight!


----------



## Annalog

Good morning from southern Arizona. Wonderful fall weather -- 56°F and clear, headed to 83°F and partly sunny. Plan to spend much of today working outside as today is a day off for me. 

Jeff, glad your cataract surgeries went well. 

DH had cataract surgery several years ago when he was 48 and the results were remarkable. Since he only had usable vision in one eye he never had the other eye done. Before the surgery his focal point without glasses was less than an inch from his eye; now he has 20/30 vision without glasses. He still wears glasses as they provide eye protection as well as addition correction for reading. (DH has worn glasses since he was a year and a half old.) Fortunately the surgery was covered by the insurance we had at the time and they did not drop him afterwards. He did develop a "secondary cataract" about 5 years later but that was corrected with laser surgery (a 15 second procedure if the setup time is not included ).

Edited to correct DH's age.


----------



## loonlover

Good morning.  45 going to 64.  The furnace came on a short time ago. (Programmable thermostat so we let the preset temps determine when it comes on for the first time.)  I'll admit I was enjoying the time we had when that fan was not running for any reason.

I'll join the bandwagon about praising cataract surgery.  I've only had to have it done in one eye so the doctor recommended not going the 20/20 vision route.  That didn't bother me since I've never minded wearing glasses.  All I will do when I'm told the other eye needs it is ask how soon can you do it.

Hope everyone has a great day.


----------



## geoffthomas

Good Morning from Derwood.
My wife and I will be driving to Columbus, OH today to visit my sister.
And then up to Cleveland to visit her sister.
Back home next Tuesday.
I may be able to post during that time....and I may not.
Have a great weekend all.


----------



## crebel

Safe travels, Geoff.  Enjoy your visits.


----------



## spotsmom

A happy morning for members of Red Sox Nation. St Louis will be better tonight!

Near 70 again today and I'm off to enjoy it. 

Safe travels, Geoff!  Enjoy all the new "sights"!


----------



## Jeff

Good morning, all. It's 57 headed toward 77 in the heart of Texas. I hope everyone has a great Friday.


----------



## geoffthomas

Good Morning from Columbus, OH.
It is 28 here with 52 the expected high.  Frost warnings.
Actually this is almost the same as back in Derwood.
We had a pleasant drive west on route 68 yesterday.
Staying at a Marriott Residence Inn.  Senior rate thank you.
Saw my sister and had a nice visit last night. Will go over and spend some more time today.


----------



## loonlover

Good morning.  38 going up to only 59 today with clear skies.

Hope everyone has a great Friday.


----------



## Leslie

Good  morning everyone,

Another chilly morning with lots of sun. Have a great day everyone!

L


----------



## crebel

Morning!  Cool but sunny here.  

I have to admit, I enjoyed last night's World Series game more than the Wednesday night game.


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Good Morning !!

47 in the desert and heading to the 70s.  I am going to break in my new chainsaw today making firewood and turning blanks.

Have a great day


----------



## Jeff

Cobbie said:


> Jeff, I had cataract surgery two years ago and had what sounds like the same problem your wife has. For me the flashing was a precursor to floaters, which I now have in that eye. Oddly, I don't notice them at all. I don't know if this is what your wife has but here's an informative article on these.
> 
> http://www.kellogg.umich.edu/patientcare/conditions/floaters.html


Thanks, Cobbie.


----------



## spotsmom

25 this morning headed up to 71!  A nice weekend before dropping 20 degrees on Monday.

Well, crebel, I'm sure you enjoyed the game last night.  Please don't tell me you have tickets for St. Louis this weekend or I will be on your doorstep (in my Red Sox jacket, of course)!

Happy Friday, all!


----------



## Leslie

Good morning,

30 degrees and frosty this morning, but a high of 70 is predicted. Have a good Saturday everyone!

L


----------



## Jeff

Good morning, all. It's 57 going to be 81 and raining, in the heart of Texas.


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Good Morning

Headed for another perfect day in Death Valley.

Hope everyone is having a great weekend


----------



## loonlover

Good morning.  42 going to 66 with a chance of thunderstorms.

Hope your Saturday is a good one.


----------



## crebel

Morning.  A sunny 45 heading to high 50s - much more fall-like, a beautiful day.

Spotsmom, I'm tempted to tell you we have tickets for one of the St. Louis games just so you will show up on my doorstep!    Alas, it was a lottery system and our names were not picked, we will be watching on tv with the rest of the peons.


----------



## Valmore Daniels

Morning


----------



## Leslie

Good morning,

Cold and dreary this morning. Good day to sit by the stove and read a book.

We won't talk about the game this morning, thank you very much.  

L


----------



## crebel

Good morning.  It is cold here also, only 24 degrees, but may warm up to the 60s.

I'm glad the Cardinals got the win, but sorry a World Series game was decided by a "Rules" call.  I do seem to be alone in my cheering section here in the Good Morning thread...


----------



## Jeff

Good morning, everyone. Lots of violent weather last night and water, water everywhere this morning.


----------



## loonlover

Good morning.  59 going to 70 today and really gloomy looking outside.

Hope its a good day for all.


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Good Morning

Lots of autumn color in the desert and perfect temperatures.










Hope everyone is having a restful Sunday


----------



## spotsmom

24 this morning and only about 60 today before a cold spell. Snow showers tonight!

Great game last night!! I hate game enders like that. Kinda like walking in the winning run.  Sox will rebound, and I hope Craig's foot is ok.


----------



## Andra

Good morning.  It's foggy and icky outside - not even cold, just icky.
Have a great week everyone.


----------



## Leslie

Good morning,

36 right now with blue skies and a high in the low 50s predicted. Fall is definitely here.

How about those Sox? And those Patriots? Happiness here in New England this morning.  

L


----------



## geoffthomas

Good Morning from Cleveland, Ohio (well Euclid, OH actually).
It is 37 here now with 53 later and mostly sunny today.
We will leave in a couple of hours and hope to be home by dinner time.
Have a great day.


----------



## loonlover

Good morning.  57 maybe going to 72 today.  Temp never varied much yesterday from the upper 50s.  Foggy here also.

Hope everyone has a great Monday.


----------



## crebel

Good morning. Sunny and 36 degrees here, looks to be another lovely fall day.

Congrats to the Sox fans this morning.  It was another great game with a crazy ending.  Series tied 2-2!


----------



## Jeff

Good morning from deep in the heart of Texas. It's currently 63 but feels much warmer. Maybe because the humidity is at 85%.


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Good Morning

Cool and Windy in the desert today.  I left the windows open last night to hear the wind chimes....looks like I will spend time today clearing the sand and dust out of the house !  sigh

Have a great Monday


----------



## Leslie

Late Monday night: Go Sox!


----------



## spotsmom

Late night for me, too.  The Sox are AWESOME!!!     You can't say this Series has been boring!

Never got over freezing today.  Lots of wind, snow, and ice.  Brr...


----------



## Leslie

Good morning,

Very chilly this morning--26. Brrr! Still excited about the Red Sox!

L


----------



## Andra

Good morning!
Weather here in Austin is boring right now.  It's in the 70s and is still humid.  I think we have a front headed our way later this week.  My big news for the week is that I am spending time learning Microsoft's PowerShell scripting language.  I haven't coded since college so this has been an interesting challenge.  I am using parts of my brain that haven't been touched in years.  That's good, right?


----------



## Valmore Daniels

Morning


----------



## Jeff

Good morning. It's 66 and quite pleasant in the heart of Texas.


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Good Morning

It is 46 in the desert with the smell of rain in the air....

Have a great day !


----------



## loonlover

Good morning.  It is 56 and foggy in central Arkansas.  The sun came out for a short time late yesterday - I miss it already.  Definitely not enjoying multiple days of clouds and gloom.

Hope everyone has a good day.


----------



## crebel

Morning.  40 degrees and rainy here.

Congratulations to the Sox fans!  I think they will now win the Series in front of the hometown fans for the first time since 1918.  It may go to Game 7, but I don't think they can be beat two games in a row at home.  I will still cheer for the Cardinals on Thursday night!


----------



## spotsmom

20 but sunny and bright this morning. Still savoring the Sox win last night. Glad today is an off day so my heart rate can get back to normal. 

Have a good and safe day. Use those brain cells!


----------



## geoffthomas

Good Morning from Derwood.
I am back home today.
it is 61 currently (the high) and mostly sunny.


----------



## Leslie

Good morning,

30 degrees this morning--brr! High of 52 is predicted. Red Sox fever is mounting. Someone paid $11,500 for a ticket to tonight's game. The mind boggles...

L


----------



## Jeff

A very good morning to everyone. Hot, muggy and raining in the heart of Texas. 

You'd have to pay me more than $11,500 to get me to tonight's game.


----------



## loonlover

Good morning.  62 going to 72 with a flash flood watch in effect from this evening through tomorrow morning.  Sounds like it will be wet later today.

Vacation is rapidly approaching so errands to run today including an oil change for the van.

Hope all have a great day.


----------



## Andra

Good morning.  It is hot, muggy and raining here in Austin also 
Jeff, we can split the $11,500 and say that we went to the game...  (that made way more sense in my head)


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Good Morning

It is cool and breezy in the desert today.

Have a great day !!


----------



## spotsmom

Jeff said:


> You'd have to pay me more than $11,500 to get me to tonight's game.


No kidding, Jeff! I get a great seat from my living room, even thought Fox is the only station we do not get high def on.

24 this morning in Sunriver, hopefully going to the 60's today. No rain (or snow) in sight until perhaps the weekend.

Have a good day!


----------



## Jeff

spotsmom said:


> No kidding, Jeff! I get a great seat from my living room, even thought Fox is the only station we do not get high def on.


Assuming you're getting a cable signal, have you tried getting it off the air with an antennae?


----------



## Jeff

Happy Halloween. It looks like another warn and rainy day in the heart of Texas. I have an appointment with my eye surgeon this morning. I'm hoping to have an adult discussion with her about the minor issues with my left eye. She got very defensive last week when I told her that I see the left edge of the lens and that bright light makes the image rip and flash.


----------



## Andra

Happy Halloween!  I thought we were supposed to get a cold front along with the rain, but it's still in the 70s.  At least I had an easy commute since it wasn't raining at the time.
Stick to your  guns Jeff.  You know what you are seeing (or not seeing) after the surgery.


----------



## loonlover

Happy Halloween.  Rain today with a high of 79.  The flash flood watch has been removed but we have a lake wind advisory for later today.  Maybe the rain clouds will be blown away before trick-or-treat time.

Hope everyone has a good day.


----------



## Leslie

Good Morning and Happy Halloween!

Great happiness in Red Sox Nation this morning. First World Series win at home in Fenway Park in 95 years! 

Jeff, good luck with the doctor. I hope you get things straightened out.

Another chilly morning. It's amazing how fast I went from wearing sandals without socks to wearing a hat, coat, and mittens.  

L


----------



## NapCat (retired)

*Happy Halloween !!*


----------



## crebel

Morning.  Rainy and 47 here, not likely to change much over the day.

Congrats to the Red Sox fans, they played great and my Cardinals went down in flames!  Always exciting to win in front of the hometown crowd.

Jeff, sending good and healing thoughts for you.


----------



## Jeff

crebel said:


> Jeff, sending good and healing thoughts for you.


Thanks, Chris. I'm fine. I just see a black line in my left peripheral field of vision. The surgeon says she's never heard of it before, but Googling "black line after cataract surgery" produces a lot of hits about Negative dysphotopsias. It's no big deal. I'm just going to live with it - but it seems very odd that she's never heard of something that's so common in her field of expertise.


----------



## spotsmom

Over 30 degrees this morning for a nice change.  Overcast, with "snain" predicted for the weekend.

Lots of joy in Red Sox Nation last night and this morning!  We're all proud of our local hero, Ellsbury, and sure hope he doesn't sign with another team over the winter.

Have a lovely and stress-free day!


----------



## crebel

Morning.  We have a windy but dry day in store and I am heading to my sister's home for the weekend as soon as it gets light outside.

As soon as I figure out how to get pictures from my phone to my laptop, I will post a Halloween picture of my 3-month old granddaughter in her lobster costume sitting in a lobster pot - extreme cuteness!


----------



## Leslie

Good morning,

Yesterday it was cold, today it is warm (57) and going up to 70. Too bad today is not Halloween--yesterday was miserable for trick or treating. Pouring rain, wind, and cold.

Hard to believe that November is here already!

L


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Good Morning and Happy November to all !!


----------



## Jeff

Good morning. Hope everyone had a fun filled Halloween.


----------



## loonlover

Good morning.  Looks like a nice day in store around here with an expected high of 73 and clear skies.

Hope its a good day for everyone.


----------



## Andra

Good morning!  Today we have my idea of beautiful weather - it started around 52 and is only heading for the mid-70s.  I went for a walk first thing when I got to the office and it was awesome.


----------



## spotsmom

Gicky day here. Grey sky, dripping rain and fog. But who knows? Could be beautiful just up the road. Maybe in the mid 50s today but 40s and rain forecast for the weekend. 

Lots of books to read!!

Have a great Friday!!


----------



## Annalog

Good morning from southern Arizona. It is currently a sunny 51 F and headed to 77 F. It said online that the low was 37 F but there was an icicle hanging from the outside sink faucet this morning.  

Hop everyone has a wonderful Friday!


----------



## loonlover

Good morning.  Currently 53 going to 63.

Dogs will be going to the kennel shortly as we will be heading to Georgia in the morning.  We'll be spending two nights in Marietta with friends, then on to Savannah where we'll be meeting both sons.  The eldest will be running a half-marathon next Saturday.  Looking forward to a great vacation.

Hope your Saturday is all you want it to be, whether that means being lazy or accomplishing something.


----------



## Leslie

Good morning,

43 degrees and sunny. Happy Saturday everyone!

L


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Good Morning

I am off to another lovely day in Death Valley

Hope everyone has a great weekend


----------



## geoffthomas

Good Morning from Derwood.
It is 50 now and we expect 65 later.
A mostly sunny day today.


----------



## Jeff

It's 50 and should be 70 today in the heart of Texas. Good morning.


----------



## spotsmom

Good morning, everyone. The promised rain has arrived, but a foot of snow predicted at Mt Bachelor. Forecast is for snain through Wed. 

Enjoy your day!!


----------



## Leslie

Good morning,

Cloudy and 37 this morning. Kind of dreary out there today. 

L


----------



## Jeff

Good morning, everyone. It's 41 going toward 68 in the heart of Texas.


----------



## crebel

Morning.  31 degrees in Iowa heading to the low 60s.  Should be another nice fall day except the time change doesn't really matter since the days are getting shorter anyway and it is pitch black when you wake up and getting dark earlier.  I've never figured out what hour of daylight the time is supposed to save (grumble).


----------



## loonlover

Good morning.  35 here at the house and an expected high of 61 but we won't notice.

We hope to hit the road by 9 heading east for a much anticipated vacation in Savannah.

Hope its a great day for all.


----------



## intinst

Time to get on the road, have a great day everyone!


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Have a great vacation, you too!

Betsy


----------



## Jeff

And you two too.


----------



## crebel

Betsy the Quilter said:


> Have a great vacation, you too!
> 
> Betsy





Jeff said:


> And you two too.


*snicker* Safe travels, LL & II.


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Good Morning

Hope everyone used their extra hour today happily.

Have a great day


----------



## geoffthomas

Good Morning all.
It is 52 now and the high expected is 53 - definitely a cooling trend.
Mostly sunny though.


----------



## spotsmom

Good morning!  About an inch of snow here, but the sun is trying to work its way out.  High will be in the low-mid 40's for the next several days.

Going a bit stir crazy, so hopefully we can slide our way into Bend today and do something, even if it's wrong.

Have a terrific day!


----------



## Jeff

It's dreary, cold and raining in the heart of Texas. I had a nearly irresistible urge to pull the covers over my head and stay in bed but here I am.

Good morning, all and happy birthday Gertie, my partner and my very good friend.


----------



## Andra

Happy Monday!  It's not quite as dreary in Austin as it is in Jeff's neck of the woods.  It was 60-ish and I walked when I got to the office.  It's a good thing that I don't melt because it started raining as I was about 10 minutes away from the building heading back...
Since it's lighter when I get here now, I can cross streets and have a nicer walk without having to worry as much about traffic.


----------



## Annalog

Happy Birthday, Gertie! 

Good morning from southern Arizona. It is sunny and in low 50s and headed to the low 70s.

Hope your day is wonderful.


----------



## intinst

Good Morning from Marietta Georgia.  Staying with friends here for two days before heading on to Savanna.  Hope everyoneenjoyed their weekend and has as good a Monday as they can.


----------



## Leslie

Good morning,

Chilly here in southern Maine this morning. Have a great day everyone!

L


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Good Morning

It is 42, cloudy with a light breeze in the desert this morning. The Lighthouse Ranch is awash in Autumn colours !!










And I am off today !!! Yeah

Hope everyone's week is off to a good start.


----------



## loonlover

Good afternoon.  We are enjoying our day with good friends and looking forward to an enjoyable dining out experience at the Cherokee Cattle Co later.

Happy Birthday, Gertie! 

Hope everyone has had a good day.


----------



## geoffthomas

Good Day all.
Happy Birthday Gertie.
LL and II - Savanah is one of my favorite cities in the world.


----------



## Leslie

Good morning,

30 degrees and sunny this morning. High of 46 expected.

Have a great day everyone!

L


----------



## Andra

Good morning! Austin is in a fog cloud this morning.  The drive to work was interesting.
We're supposed to get up in the 70s later today with a cold front heading our way in the next day or so.
Have a wonderful day!


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Good Morning

It is a nippy 37 in the desert, headed to the 70s.
Perfect weather for out visiting "49ers" who come to Death Valley each year to reenact the 1840s gold rush. A good time is has by all










Have a great day


----------



## Jeff

Good morning. As Andra says, warmer today colder tomorrow in the heart of Texas. It's raining here.


----------



## Annalog

Good morning from southern Arizona. The low was in the 30s, it is currently in the 50s, and today will be mostly sunny and in the mid 60s.

I have today off and had wanted to spend it on outside tasks but I will be inside cutting fabric and sewing instead. I was phoned a couple days ago and asked if DH and I would like to be extras in another movie. Did we have 1880s western wear? Not yet.  

Hope your day is wonderful.


----------



## geoffthomas

Good Morning from Derwood.
It started out 35 and is creeping up to 57 (maybe).
Mostly cloudyl.....but ok.


----------



## spotsmom

Cool, Anna!  Does Mr. Milquetoast get to be in the movie too??

33 this morning, going up to the mid 40's.  Still rather dreary.

Hope your day is anything but dreary!!


----------



## geoffthomas

Good Morning from Maryland.
The current temp is 45 today and we expect a high of 65.
That may be the highest we see for a while.  Partly cloudy again.


----------



## Andra

Good morning!  It's wet today in Austin.  But a cold front is coming!


----------



## Annalog

spotsmom said:


> Cool, Anna! Does Mr. Milquetoast get to be in the movie too??
> ...


No  However, since Plymouth Rock chickens were first shown in 1849 and became popular soon afterwards (Wikipedia), he already is dressed appropriately for the 1880s.  That is good as I do not want to see him dressed any other way. 

Good morning from southern Arizona. Today's weather is very similar to yesterday's. 

Hope your day is wonderful.


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Good Morning

34 in the desert this morning, but a sunny day ahead.

Have a great day.


----------



## Jeff

Good morning. It's 56 and wet in the heart of Texas.


----------



## crebel

Good morning.  We are drying out from a couple of days of rain.  The northeast corner of the state has had snowfall already.  The temperature is 38 degrees this morning and may warm up another 10 degrees by afternoon.  We appear to be sliding out of a short fall season and into an early winter this year.


----------



## loonlover

Good morning.  Savannah's weather looks perfect for exploring downtown and River Street.  We are within walking distance of lots of interesting sights.  I think almost everyone is ready to hit the streets.

Hope everyone has a great day.


----------



## Jeff

Must have pictures, LL.


----------



## loonlover

Jeff said:


> Must have pictures, LL.


May not happen. We forgot the camera!


----------



## Jeff

Oh well. Then just have a good time.


----------



## Andra

Good morning!  It is a lovely 45 degrees outside and I should get off work early today.  DH and I have tickets to see the Thor marathon at the Alamo Drafthouse (Thor, The Avengers, New Thor).  I am looking forward to that.


----------



## Jeff

Good morning. It's 6 degrees colder here (39) than it is 90 miles south where Anda abides.


----------



## Leslie

Good morning,

50 degrees and sort of gray this morning. Have a good Thursday everyone!

L


----------



## Valmore Daniels

Morning


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Good Morning

Nice crisp Autumn morning in the desert.

Have a great day


----------



## crebel

Morning, chilly but sunny here.  Have a wonderful day.


----------



## spotsmom

Good morning!! Grey skies, chance of rain. 

Enjoy your day and cheer for Stanford.


----------



## geoffthomas

loonlover said:


> Good morning. Savannah's weather looks perfect for exploring downtown and River Street. We are within walking distance of lots of interesting sights. I think almost everyone is ready to hit the streets.
> 
> Hope everyone has a great day.


I recommend the Shrimp Factory for dinner.


----------



## Leslie

Good morning,

Up early to catch a 7 am flight to Atlanta. It's too dark to know what the weather is like! LOL.

L


----------



## Jeff

Good morning from deep in the heart of Texas where its 59 and won't be getting much warmer.


----------



## NapCat (retired)

NapCat said:


> Nice crisp Autumn morning in the desert.



..Looks like the same for at lest another week. And I have some days off....yeah !!

Happy Friday !!


----------



## crebel

Oops, missed saying good morning to all my KB friends earlier!

It is cool but sunny here with temps expected to reach the 50s through the weekend.  The dreaded "s" word has been removed from the forecast - YAY!


----------



## loonlover

Good afternoon.  A nice day spent visiting Fort Pulaski and Tybee Island.  It was a bit brisk walking on the beach but we had fun anyway.  Pizza for supper tonight for the runners carb load before the race in the morning.

Oh, we took the youngest and his girlfriend to the airport this morning and were informed they have set a wedding day for next November.  They are hoping to have the wedding at Thorncrown Chapel in Eureka Springs, AR.

Good times so far this trip.

Hope everyone has had a good day.


----------



## Leslie

Good morning,

36 degrees here in Atlanta and 32 degrees back home. Not much difference. Have a good Saturday everyone. I am working all day.

L


----------



## geoffthomas

Good Morning from Derwood.
It is 33 here now with a high later of 54.
Partly cloudy all day, they say.

Leslie - hope you have a safe and useful trip.  Atlanta is a nice city to visit.


----------



## loonlover

Good morning.  A very pleasant 54 degrees in Savannah.

We were unsuccessful in meeting up with the runners so we are back at the house awaiting them so we can hear how they did.  They were running a relay instead of doing the half-marathon.  

Hope your Saturday is going well.


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Good Morning

38 in the desert and headed to the 70s. I am sitting next to the fireplace with my coffee watching the sun come up. Baby Goldfinches are at the feeders. Life is Good !!

Hope everyone has a wonderful weekend !!


----------



## Nancy Beck

Good morning, all. 

It's the weekend. Dark earlier this morning, as is typical this time of year on the East coast of the U.S. (New Jersey, to be specific). I woke up about 6 o'clock-ish, only getting online at 10:00am. But at least I don't have to go to work today (yay!), which means I took my time getting out of bed, eating breakfast, yadda, yadda, yadda.

Now I'll be off to the post office, supermarket shopping, doing a workout (finally, lol), and generally lazing about...just like my cat, Oreo, is doing, lucky dude .

I love weekends.


----------



## Jeff

Good morning. It's 57 and should get up to about 70 today in the heart of Texas.


----------



## crebel

Good morning! I slept in very late for me, 9:30! I am just enjoying my first cup of coffee while waiting for a pot of tea to brew. The thermometer says it is 52 degrees already and I think that is supposed to be our high of the day.



NapCat said:


> Good Morning
> 
> 38 in the desert and headed to the 70s. I am sitting next to the fireplace with my coffee watching the sun come up. Baby Goldfinches are at the feeders. Life is Good !!
> 
> Hope everyone has a wonderful weekend !!


Goldfinches are one of my favorite birds to see. For being the state bird of Iowa, we really don't get them around very often.


----------



## journeymama

Good morning from Thailand. It looks like we won't be in the path of typhoon Haiyan, for which I am very thankful. It's been blue skies all day lately, with the weather cooling down in the evenings. I'm heading into the kitchen to make Sunday pancakes. I hope you have a beautiful day/evening.


----------



## Annalog

Good morning from southern Arizona. It is currently 48°F in Benson and 54°F in Tucson. Mostly sunny and 78°F/84°F is predicted for later today. I will be driving to Tucson to walk/run in my first half marathon. I did not train as much as I planned so I will probably walk more than I had hoped.

Hope your day is wonderful.


----------



## geoffthomas

Good Morning from Derwood Maryland where it is 35 at this time.
Weather Channel tells us that it will be sunny and windy and go up to 55 later.
Have a great day.


----------



## loonlover

Good morning.  54 degrees in Savannah.

We'll be leaving for home later this morning.  Tonight will be spent near Birmingham, AL, then about another 6 hour drive to get home.  Sorta ready for my own bed.

Hope you have a wonderful Sunday.


----------



## crebel

Good morning.  It is currently 27 heading to the 50s today.

Safe travels home LL and II.

HAPPY 238TH BIRTHDAY TO ALL UNITED STATES MARINES!


----------



## Leslie

Good morning,

50 degrees in North Druid Hills; 38 degrees at home. Another day of work for me!

L


----------



## Jeff

Good morning, everyone. The numbers for the heart of Texas are 55 and 72. I hope everyone has a pleasant Sunday.


----------



## Valmore Daniels

Morning all


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Good Morning

Who says there are no Autumn colors in the desert?? 
This is just a couple of miles from me. We are on a bird migration flyway, so those are Egrets and Herons on their way south.










Hope everyone has a restful Sunday


----------



## spotsmom

Good morning from Central Oregon!  Hope you have a great day!


----------



## telracs

it's 58 but incredibly windy here.  going down to 39 tonight.  and they are talking up some kind of storm Tuesday night.  might be the white stuff...


----------



## journeymama

NapCat said:


> Good Morning
> 
> Who says there are no Autumn colors in the desert??
> This is just a couple of miles from me. We are on a bird migration flyway, so those are Egrets and Herons on their way south.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hope everyone has a restful Sunday


NapCat, this is gorgeous. The tree and the bird migration.

Good morning all. I'm sleepy but ready for the day.


----------



## geoffthomas

It is 42 here in Derwood (suburb of the nation's capital).
We expect that it might get up to 55 later. 
Altogether only a partly cloudy day, which also means that it is at least partly sunny.


----------



## crebel

Good morning.  It is currently 50 degrees and that will be our high of the day.  The temperature is expected to fall into the 20s by early afternoon and give us our first snowfall of the season.  On the bright side, the forecasters also say the ground is still to warm for any of the snow to stick.

Thank you to all veterans and their families for their service and sacrifice.


----------



## loonlover

Good morning from Birmingham, AL.  It is 53 degrees and looks like a good day for the end of our trip.  We will get home just in time for the first hard freeze of the year on Tuesday night.

Thank you to all of our veterans.

Hope everyone has a great Monday.


----------



## Jeff

It's 55 and should get up to 75 today in the heart of Texas.

Happy Veterans' Day


----------



## Leslie

Good morning,

I am home, safe and sound in Maine and glad to be here.

Remember the Veterans today.

L


----------



## NapCat (retired)




----------



## Leslie

Good morning,

35 degrees right now and sort of grey outside. Have a great day everyone!

L


----------



## geoffthomas

Good Morning from Derwood, MD.
It is 39 and we expect a high of 44.
We also expect rain/snow this am.


----------



## loonlover

Good morning.  Currently 47 going to 48 then temps will drop to a low of 27 tonight. A wind advisory is in effect until late afternoon. 

It felt good to sleep in my own bed last night.  The trip was wonderful.  We'll remember it for a long time.

Hope everyone has a great Tuesday.


----------



## crebel

Good morning!  It is cold today!  Actual temperature 14, wind chill puts it in the single digits.  Snow did arrive yesterday, just about an inch, but it did not melt "because the ground would be too warm for accumulation".  It accumulated and is still out there this morning!  However, I still maintain it is easier to stay warm during the winter than to get cooled off during the summer, so I am not complaining about the temperatures.  

Welcome back, LL, and congratulations to your son and DIL-to-be!


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Good Morning

54 with a few clouds, making for a spectacular sunrise.  My drive into Death Valley will be even more special today.

Have a great day


----------



## Andra

Good morning from Port Aransas, TX. It is sunny and 68 and I can hear the surf through the sliding glass doors. It is going to get down in the 40s tonight as a front pushes through, but that is the chance you take when you do a beach vacation in November.


----------



## Jeff

Good morning. It's 50 and going to get colder today in the heart of Texas.


----------



## Leslie

Good morning,

It is a very chilly 19 degrees this morning but lots of sun which makes it bearable.

Like Chris, I believe that if you are going to complain about the heat, you can't complain about the cold so I am not complaining! 

Have a great day everyone!

L


----------



## Jeff

Good morning. It's 28 in the heart of Texas but I'm not complaining.


----------



## loonlover

Good morning.  31 degrees in central Arkansas. No complaining here, either, but sure am glad the cold weather waited until after vacation.

Hope all have a great day.


----------



## crebel

Good morning.  It is 22 and sunny here with snow still on the ground.  The snow should be gone by afternoon as it warms up to the 40s.

I'm not going back to look for it, but I think I made a promise here in the Good Morning thread a couple of years ago that I would not complain about cold temperatures because I do complain about heat/humidity.  I still reserve the right to complain vociferously about large amounts of snow


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Good Morning !!


----------



## geoffthomas

Good Morning.
It is 38 and not going above 41.
A blustery day.


----------



## Leslie

Good morning,

At 33 degrees, it is much warmer today than yesterday but still chilly. Lots of sun, though.

Have a great Thursday everyone!

L


----------



## Jeff

Good morning. It's 32 here in the heart of Texas. I switched the AC to heat when I got up so it's now officially winter at my house.


----------



## crebel

Good morning.  It is in the low 30s here as well, heading to high 40s. The sun is shining and the snow is gone.


----------



## Valmore Daniels

Morning


----------



## loonlover

Good morning.  27 degrees here and will warm up to 57.  Morning lows the rest of the week will be much more enjoyable.

Have a great day.


----------



## NapCat (retired)




----------



## spotsmom

21 this morning, up into the low 50's today.  Snow forecast for tomorrow night and Saturday.  We'll see.

Have a great day!  Winter's coming!


----------



## geoffthomas

Good Day from Derwood.
It is a very nice day - having gone from 25 to 56 currently and sunny.


----------



## loonlover

Good morning.  42 and damp this morning.

Hope all have a great Friday.


----------



## Jeff

Good morning. 55 going to 73 in the heart of Texas.


----------



## crebel

Good morning.  The sun is shining and the temperatures are expected to rise to the high 50s - a beautiful fall day.


----------



## NapCat (retired)

*Good Morning

Beautiful morning in the desert with just a slight breeze 
causing the yellow ash leaves to fall gently......purrrr










Happy Friday to all*


----------



## geoffthomas

Good day from Derwood.
It is 60 and sunny.


----------



## loonlover

Good morning.  58 going to 73 with a chance of thunderstorms.

Hope your Saturday is a great one.


----------



## Leslie

Good morning,

33 degrees this morning and not a lot of sun out there. Good day to take it easy.

L


----------



## geoffthomas

Good Morning from the mid-atlantic.
It is 47 degrees outside now and we have 56 predicted as a high.
Partly cloudy - and expected to stay that way.
We got rain overnight so it is too damp for outside work.


----------



## Jeff

Good morning, everyone. It's 68 going toward 80 with blustery winds in the heart of Texas.


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Good Morning !!










Hope everyone is having a fun weekend !!


----------



## loonlover

Good morning.  70 degrees with rain and an expected high of 81.

Hope all have a peaceful Sunday.  Not sure what mine will be like - Pink in concert at the arena tonight.  I figure I will be busy - probably a good warmup for Jimmy Buffett next month.


----------



## Leslie

Good morning,

43 degrees and cloudy, with clouds expected all day.

L


----------



## geoffthomas

Good Morning from the suburbs of D.C.
It is 54 now with 63 later.  cloudy with more rain expected.


----------



## Jeff

Good morning. It's 72 headed for 88 in the heart of Texas.


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Good Morning










Hope everyone is having a restful Sunday


----------



## Leslie

Good morning,

55 degrees right now. It was pouring rain a little while ago, but now it is starting to clear and the sun is coming out.

Happy Monday everyone!

L


----------



## geoffthomas

Good Morning.
We are having a warm spell.
It is 60 now with a high expected of 63 later.


----------



## loonlover

Good morning.  Currently 53 with an expected high of 66 with a beautiful blue sky out my window.

Late night last night - the show was over about 10:40 but the opening act signed autographs until after midnight.  

Hope everyone has a great Monday.


----------



## Andra

Happy Monday!
We are back in Austin after a week down at the coast.  I am glad to be home, but not as glad to be at work.  We had nice cool 50-degree weather when I drove in and I think we are heading for somewhere in the 70s later today.
Our kitty-sitter turned on the heat for a night when we were gone, but we have gone back to the AC, so I'm not totally counting this as winter yet.


----------



## Jeff

Good morning. See Andra's weather.


----------



## crebel

Good morning!  We had a beautiful weekend with highs reaching 70 on Saturday.  I didn't get to enjoy it as I was sick in bed, but all better now.  Sunny and cooler today, back to temperatures in the 40s.

Everyone have a safe and happy day.


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Good Morning










...hope everyone's week is off to a great start


----------



## loonlover

Good morning.  43 going to 68 with mostly cloudy skies.  Doesn't sound too bad.

Hope your day is a good one.


----------



## Andra

Good morning!  It looks like we are in for a repeat of yesterday's lovely weather.  It was in the low 50s this morning and the high should be in the 70s.  This is a good time of year to be in Central Texas 
Have a great day!


----------



## Jeff

Good morning from deep in the heart of Texas. See above for the weather report.


----------



## Leslie

Good morning,

36 degrees and sunny here in Portland, ME.

L


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Good Morning

43 and cloudy in the desert today.......great for Kindling next to the fireplace.










Have a great day !


----------



## geoffthomas

Good Day all.
It is 43 and may hit  48 later.
It is partly cloudy and windy enough to merit a wildfire alert.


----------



## loonlover

Good morning.  A little chilly at 39 but we're headed to 63.

II has an early morning dental appt so I plan on driving him and getting the grocery shopping done while he gets some fillings.  Sometimes we manage to make trips more efficient than others.

Hope all have a great day.


----------



## Jeff

Good morning. 54 headed toward 73, in the heart of Texas.


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Good Morning

44 and headed to a cloudy 65.....may even get a shower
Fall colors are still peaking, birds everywhere !!

Have a great day...


----------



## spotsmom

Good morning from Central Oregon.  Mid 20's this morning, only making it into the high 30's today, but nothing is coming from the sky which is a good thing (unless you're a skier).  Have a good one!


----------



## geoffthomas

Good Morning from Derwood.
It is 43 here now with 48 the possible high.


----------



## loonlover

Wow, its after 9AM CST and no one has said good morning?

Guess I'll do just that and hope everyone is having a good day.

Good morning, light rain and a temp of 52.


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Good Morning

55 with light rain in the desert......wind is coming.

Have a great day


----------



## Andra

I missed the morning...
Dreary and gray here today with rumors of mist/rain and a cold front tonight.


----------



## Jeff

Sorry I'm late. I had an appointment with the eye surgeon this morning and she dilated my eyes twice. Consequently I couldn't look at the monitor before now. Hope everyone's having a good day.


----------



## geoffthomas

Good Evening.  I guess I am using the thread incorrectly.
It was a fairly nice day here today. No rain.  dark now.


----------



## Annalog

Good morning from southern Arizona. It is currently mostly cloudy and in the mid 50s. After dropping a few more degrees the forecast predicts a high of 70°F with rain in the evening.

Today I have an early appointment to donate blood at the Red Cross followed by a day at my Mom's.

Hope your day is wonderful.


----------



## geoffthomas

Good Morning all.
It is 48 now with a high later of 59.
This is the warm before the expected cold tomorrow here in Derwood.
Anna - good for you for donating blood.  More should do so, if they can.


----------



## Andra

Happpy Friday!
We have had an arctic cold front move through that has dropped temperatures into the 40s and they are still going down.  We are not supposed to freeze, but we'll see.  It's still damp too and we had a major thunderstorm in our neighborhood around 10:00pm last night.
Stay safe and warm!


----------



## Amy Corwin

Good morning!
It's 55 degrees and misty here in North Carolina, but it looks like it might be a lovely day.

Hope everyone has a great day and a wonderful weekend.


----------



## Annalog

Annalog said:


> Good morning from southern Arizona. It is currently mostly cloudy and in the mid 50s. After dropping a few more degrees the forecast predicts a high of 70°F with rain in the evening.
> ...


The rain decided not to wait for this evening. Now the forcast is for rain off and on all day. 



geoffthomas said:


> ...
> Anna - good for you for donating blood. More should do so, if they can.


Thanks, Geoff. This will be donation number 109 or 110. Most of my family had various issues that prevented them from being able to donate so I am glad that I am able to do so. Over the years the pre-donation tests have identified a couple health issues that needed treatment before I could continue to donate (hypertension and iron anemia). Early on, I set a goal to get my name on the 10 gallon board. That goal helped me stay healthier than I might have been otherwise. I will donate as long as they let me. My name on the 14 gallon board is only a few donations away.


----------



## loonlover

Good morning.  59 degrees with a 90% chance of thunderstorms.  We have received 2 1/4 inches of rain in the last 24 hours.  I noticed a limb came down off a neighbor's tree and hit our shed roof.  Waiting until it is a bit lighter before seeing if it did more than dent the roof.  I do think that is the last dead limb off that tree that would fall in our yard.

Hope everyone has a great day.  Stay warm and safe from the weather.


----------



## Valmore Daniels

Morning all


----------



## Jeff

Good morning, everyone. It's not very pleasant in the heart of Texas.


----------



## spotsmom

1 degree here this morning, but with lots of sun. Headed to the 40's. 

Am sure many of us recall 50 years ago. Sad day. I miss Walter Cronkite.


----------



## *DrDLN* (dr.s.dhillon)

Good morning from not so sunny N. California....


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Good Morning










Wet in the desert this morning....almost continuous light rain for the past 24 hours and more to come. I am loving sitting next to the fire; watching the leaves fall, birds eating berries and cats chasing blowing leaves.

Have a great Friday


----------



## Leslie

Good early afternoon,

Things are hectic so I am late checking in. I hope everyone is okay!

L


----------



## Annalog

Good morning from southern Arizona. It is cloudy and 43°F and is predicted to reach a high of 50°F on this intermittently rainy day. Maybe we will get 0.5" of precipitation. 

Hope your day is wonderful.


----------



## loonlover

Good morning.  38 going to 48 and the potential for precipitation has been removed from the forecast.  Still awfully gloomy out, though.

Hope all have a good day.


----------



## Leslie

Good morning,

37 degrees and sunny. Off to the dog groomer in a few minutes!

L


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Good Morning

Yet another rainy day in the desert, which of course is a wonderful treat for us.
Friends are on there way to share coffee, cheesecake and laughs next to the fireplace.
This is the official kickoff weekend for the THANKMAS SEASON at the Lighthouse Ranch.










Hope everyone's weekend is off to a good start.


----------



## Jeff

It's 37 deep in the heart of Texas with colder weather in store. Good morning, everyone.

Where and what's the Lighthouse Ranch, NC?


----------



## loonlover

Good morning.  25 degrees going to 39.

II working this weekend so I'm playing it lazy and snuggling up with dogs, cats, and my Kindle.

Hope all have a safe and peaceful Sunday.


----------



## Jeff

Happy Sunday.

It's cold here in McGregor, Texas, but no snow. That's good news for me, bad news for the little ones.


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Good Morning

After three days of rain, the clouds have lifted revealing snow covered mountains in all directions surrounding a clean, colorful desert.....I am dashing out for a day of great photo ops

Hope everyone is having a peaceful Sunday


----------



## spotsmom

8 degrees this morning but sunny.  Headed to the mid 40's today with lots of sun.

Enjoy your Sunday and for those of you having the entire coming week off work, time to wind down and RELAX!!


----------



## Annalog

Good morning from southern Arizona. Cloudy with intermittent rain, a high of 51°F, and a frost warning for tonight. We spent the morning adding to the rooster's shelters and I am heading to work in an hour.

Hope your day is wonderful!


----------



## Leslie

Good morning,

A very chilly 17 degrees this morning with highs in the 20s. By Wednesday, temps will be close to 60. Go figure!

L


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Good Morning

It is 37 in my valley this morning. I am off to Death Valley early expecting a busy day at the beginning of a busy week. Weather should be perfect all week. My "customers" are not interested in Black Friday sales.....










Have a great day and safe week


----------



## geoffthomas

Good Morning from Derwood, MD.
It is 20 now with a high expected of 37.
Fortunately it is only partly cloudy today.
Precipitation would be nasty on a day like today.


----------



## Andra

Good morning!
The weather continues to be cold and nasty here in Central Texas.  I think we've been in the 30s for 3-4 days now which is really unusual for us.  Oh, and it's raining so it is really not fun outside.  I had to stop and air up my tires this morning.  We have Wed-Fri off, but I am starting to think I should have taken the whole week.  We actually have snow in the forecast tomorrow...


----------



## loonlover

Good morning.  32 degrees and light rain - at least I think it is rain.  We have the potential of ice pellets for most of the day.  Think I may cancel the appointment I had for an oil change in the Kia.  

Hope everyone has a good day.  Stay safe and warm.


----------



## Jeff

It's not nice in the heart of Texas. Good morning, my friends.


----------



## Annalog

Good morning from southern Arizona. It is currently 34°F, sunny, and with a freezing fog alert in effect for the next hour. (I am glad that I don't drive to work for 4 more hours.) A high of 58°F is predicted for this mostly sunny day.

Hope your day is wonderful.


----------



## Andra

Good morning!  I had little snowflake icons on my weather app on my phone when I was awake at 4:00am.  But when I got up at 5:30, the icon had changed to rain...
It's 38 and dry at the moment.  Rumor has it that we may see the sun later today and the temperature may go above 40


----------



## Leslie

Good morning,

First snow of the season this morning--about an inch right now. I wasn't expecting this!

L


----------



## Valmore Daniels

Morning all


----------



## loonlover

Good morning.  Cloudy and 36 going to 48 so should be an all right day for weather.

Errands to run this morning and this afternoon since I didn't venture out yesterday.

Hope everyone has a good day.


----------



## Jeff

Good morning, all. Is it spring yet?


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Good Morning

Death Valley is just staggeringly beautiful after our rains.










Hope everyone is having a happy and safe week


----------



## Jeff

Where did everyone go? Good morning anyway.


----------



## Leslie

Good morning Jeff. I am here, watching the torrential downpours downpour. As a friend used to say, "God is wringing out his wash." He sure is!

Great day for driving--not! But that is what we are going to be in a few hours. 

Have a great Thanksgiving eve, everyone.

L


----------



## loonlover

Good morning.  26 going to 41 with clear skies.

Safe travels, Leslie.

Hope all have a great Thanksgiving eve.


----------



## Jeff

Ah, I feel better now. Be careful, Leslie. Hi, LL.


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Good Morning

It is a nippy and partly cloudy Thanksgiving Eve in the desert...headed for the 60s










Safe Travels to all of you headed out....


----------



## spotsmom

Good morning from Central Oregon.  24 this morning and a bit overcast, but no storms predicted until the first of next week.  For those of you traveling (especially in the stormy part of the country), please travel safely!!


----------



## Leslie

Even though it is late in the evening, I am checking in to let everyone know I arrived at my destination safe and sound. We had one of those trips I don't want to repeat anytime soon, which included: 1) car problems (lug nuts loose on a wheel, required 2 hrs of time before the problem was resolved--fortunately resolved without loss of life or limb); 2) driving in bad weather (rain, sleet, and at the end, snow); 3) driving for huge chunks of time in crawling traffic on the interstate. We left at 11:30 am (later than planned, also a problem) and arrived at 8 pm. We thought we'd be here at 4 pm. So, a very long day but I am thankful that we are here safe and sound. Looking to get some take-out Chinese and sushi to eat in the room. And we have free Wifi which always makes me happy!

Happy Thanksgiving Eve everyone!

L


----------



## Jeff

To you too, Leslie. Glad you're safe and warm.


----------



## Leslie

Jeff said:


> To you too, Leslie. Glad you're safe and warm.


Thank you, Jeff. Hugs to you and all my Kboards friends!

L


----------



## Jeff

It's 30 going to be 54 on this beautiful Thanksgiving in the heart of Texas.

Wishing everyone a happy (US-American) Thanksgiving even if you don't live in the United States.


----------



## Leslie

Good morning,

23 degrees in Williamstown which is the high for today. Sunny right now with blue sky. Happy Thanksgiving everyone. Like Jeff said, even if you are not in the US it's a good day to stop and give thanks.

L


----------



## geoffthomas

Happy Thanksgiving everyone.
It is 27 at this time in Derwood.


----------



## crebel

Good morning, Happy Thanksgiving, and Happy Hanukkah!

Sunny and 21 degrees here.  Everyone have a safe and happy day.


----------



## loonlover

Good morning and Happy Thanksgiving whether you are actually celebrating it or not.  When we lived in Canada we always celebrated Thanksgiving twice.

Cold at 21 degrees this morning but an expected high of 50 makes me think it will be a beautiful day.

Have a great day!


----------



## Jeff

You can never be too thankful, LL.


----------



## Amy Corwin

It's a bit of a chilly morning, but we have the turkey on the smoker and are getting ready to celebrate Thanksgiving. I hope everyone has a warm and happy day with friends and family.

Best wishes to everyone,
Amy


----------



## NapCat (retired)




----------



## spotsmom

NapCat said:


>


That kitty looks a lot like our Marco!

Sorry to be late, but the weather is so beautiful here I decided to go out in it. 24 this morning but going to the high 40's today, blue sky, no wind, gorgeous Thanksgiving Day.

Don't eat too much and boycott Thanksgiving shopping.


----------



## Susan in VA

Good afternoon, and happy Thanksgiving.


----------



## Leslie

Good morning,

Another chilly morning here in Williamstown--23 degrees and sunny.

Have a great day everyone.

L


----------



## Jeff

It's 28 headed for 57, in the heart of Texas. If you haven't got a stocking a little sock will do, if you have to go shopping today, God bless you.


----------



## Chris P. O&#039;Grady

Good morning and happy day after Thanksgiving! We have the day off and ready to be creative


----------



## Valmore Daniels

Morning


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Good Morning

I am delighted to be working in the wilderness of Death Valley today.....










....won't catch me near any retail stores until after the first of the year !!









Have a great day
...and shoppers, be careful...


----------



## loonlover

Good morning.  29 going to 57 today with clear skies.

II has to work today and tomorrow so guess I'll see what I can make myself do at home while he is slaving away elsewhere.

Hope all have a great day.


----------



## loonlover

Good morning.  Cold again but warming up nicely to 59.

Hope everyone has a great Saturday.


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Good Morning

It is a crisp 35 in the desert.....I am off to Death Valley for one of our busiest days of the year.....should be beautiful down there today.

Hope everyone is having a great weekend


----------



## Jeff

Good morning from deep in the heart of Texas. It's 50 right now and expected to reach the mid 60s.


----------



## Leslie

Good afternoon,

Back home in Maine, safe and sound. The trip today was uneventful and quick, unlike Wednesday. We had a nice time visiting with family and friends but it is always good to be home.

L


----------



## Nancy Beck

Morning. Twenty-something degrees Fahrenheit out there, in northwestern NJ, on the day before Cyber Monday.

Sunny. No snow or rain is a good day in my book.


----------



## Leslie

We have a few flurries this morning in Maine. Happy Sunday everyone!

L


----------



## loonlover

Good morning.  49 going to 61 with cloudy skies.  

Hope all have a peaceful Sunday.


----------



## Jeff

Good morning. It's a beautiful, sunshiny, spring-like day in the heart of Texas. Hope everyone's having a pleasant weekend.


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Good Morning

It is sunny, but brisk in the desert....headed the 60s. 
And the Robins are here at last !!! I have had trees and bushes full of berries waiting for them....and they are now having quite a feast. Robins get "drunk" on Pyracyntha berries and are hysterical to watch.










Hope everyone has a restful Sunday


----------



## spotsmom

Good morning from a bit rainy Central Oregon.  42 this morning, and not going much higher.  Looks like the huge threat of "a major snowstorm" has fizzled.

Have a great day, everyone, and stay safe!


----------



## geoffthomas

Good Morning on a nice Sunday.


----------



## loonlover

Good morning.  An expected high of 70 today with cloudy skies and a chance of rain.

Hope everyone's week is off to a good start.


----------



## Andra

Happy Monday!
I hope you all had a wonderful Thanksgiving.  My MIL came to visit and to help us straighten out our living room.  For the first time in probably 5-6 years, all the furniture is easy to get to and is NOT covered in boxes.  We started on it early Wednesday morning and finished it up Saturday.  We still have odds and ends to do, but it looks great.


----------



## Leslie

Good morning,

Still sort of dreary here in Maine...cloudy, damp, and cold.

L


----------



## Jeff

Good morning. It's warm and foggy in the heart of Texas.


----------



## spotsmom

38 in Sunriver this morning and raining.  Rather yucky.  But by Wednesday "they" say the high will maybe be 20!

Have a pleasant Monday.


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Good Morning

It is a beautiful day in the desert...I am off to play in the gardens

Have a great week !!


----------



## loonlover

Just time enough to say good morning as I'm working a trade show today.  46 with dense fog here so figure I need to leave a little early.

Hope everyone has a good day.


----------



## Andra

Good morning.  Temperatures in the 50s this morning heading to 80s later today.  Enjoy it now because we have a cold front coming later this week.


----------



## Valmore Daniels

Morning all


----------



## Jeff

Good morning. It's a beautiful spring fall winter day in the heart of Texas.


----------



## spotsmom

Just a dusting of snow today and it was 17 when I got up.  Supposedly a cold spell in the next few days (down to zero or below).  I'm off to Mt. Bachelor today for training as a "mountain host".  Being retired has so many perks!!

Have a good one!


----------



## NapCat (retired)

spotsmom said:


> Being retired has so many perks!!


Good Morning

We have high wind and 20 degree temps on the way...guess I will collect one of those perks and read next to the fireplace instead of working outside...

Have a great day all !


----------



## loonlover

Good morning.  Currently 59 going to a high of 69.  I'm not sure I believe this as yesterday's temps did not rise much at all and it stayed foggy all day.  It doesn't appear to be as foggy as predicted this morning.  

Second day of a welding trade show.  Always an interesting crowd.

Hope your day is wonderful.


----------



## Leslie

Good morning,

28 degrees right now, going up to 40 today. Lots of sun--it's a good Wednesday.

L


----------



## Valmore Daniels

Morning all


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Good Morning

It is a frosty 27 in the desert this morning....should be in the 60s in Death Valley though....

Have a great day


----------



## Jeff

It should be 86 today, in the heart of Texas. Good morning.


----------



## spotsmom

"Ut oh, Guess what day it is?  Guess what day it is?"

1 degree here this morning, but the sky is blue with lots of sunshine.  That's what's nice about here- can be cold as can be, but warm in the sunshine.  Into the 20's today.

Hump Day is here!


----------



## Sean Sweeney

Morning all. Seeing that the rest of the country is getting snow. I'm not. I'm getting sprinkles and mid to high 40s. Somebody break out the sunscreen.

Have a great one!


----------



## loonlover

Good morning.  Not convinced it is a very good morning, however.  Ice storm warning in effect from 6PM tonight until 6PM tomorrow night.  It is currently 46 and the predicted high for the day is 52.  Our biggest worry is losing power.  I've already received an e-mail from the power company outlining their plans for a major weather event.

I will be making sure the Kindles are fully charged today.  Guess I better also make sure the old ones have some current reading materials loaded.

Hope everyone has a good day and those affected by the winter weather stay safe.


----------



## Leslie

Good morning,

31 degrees right now and cloudy. Rain is predicted for tomorrow with temps in the 40s. Dreary weather.

Have a great day everyone!

L


----------



## Jeff

Good morning, everyone. We're supposed to see the same ice storm that LL mentioned. It's 37 at the moment.


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Good Morning

25 in the desert...but a sunny day is in the forecast

Have a great day !! Watch out for all that ice !!


----------



## spotsmom

-10 this morning.  A good day to stay in bed.  But the sun is out which makes life bearable.  Supposed to stay in minus digits for the next few days.

Ice storm?  I remember those from living elsewhere.  Treacherous.  Please drive safely (if you have to at all).


----------



## Andra

Morning everyone. I got up & had a notice that our office is opening late due to weather. It's hovering around 30-32 and it is wet so things come to a halt since this part of Texas does not know how to handle ice. It looks like I will be working from home today by the fire.
Stay safe.


----------



## Jeff

Oh, the weather outside is frightful, but the Fire is so delightful...

Good morning from slippery and cold McGregor, Texas.


----------



## Leslie

Good morning,

Rainy and dreary here in southern Maine.

L


----------



## loonlover

Good morning.  Icy here with temps hovering around the 32 mark.  I'm sure II will be going to work this evening.

Good news for the Jimmy Buffet concert scheduled tomorrow night - the chance for precipitation has been taken out of the forecast for tomorrow.  Now if his equipment can get here from Tulsa where he played last night.

Stay safe and warm.


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Good Morning

18, but sunny in the desert...supposedly we have a major storm headed our way for the weekend.

Have a safe Friday and keep warm.


----------



## loonlover

Good morning.  Currently 21 degrees with a forecast high of 31.  That is 3 degrees warmer than yesterday's forecast predicted for today.  Probably have about 2 inches of ice on the ground but at least we didn't lose power.  Forecast is for cloudy skies today, but I'm seeing sunshine at the moment.

II's place of business did close yesterday, but he may have to work today.  The Jimmy Buffett concert for tonight was cancelled.  Since I have a cold I'm sure not complaining.

Hope everyone has a good day.


----------



## Jeff

Icy here too.

Christmas is coming, the geese are getting fat,
Won't you please do put a penny in the old man's hat.

If you haven't got a penny, a ha'penny will do,
If you haven't got a ha'penny, then God bless you!


----------



## Leslie

Good morning,

Sunny with a light dusting of snow this morning.

L


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Good Morning

23 and sunny in the desert right now, but I can see our winter storm on the horizon. Very unusual for us to have "wintry mix" in our forecast. Those of you with major ice, please be careful.....

...and do not forget to remember.....


----------



## Valmore Daniels

Morning


----------



## Leslie

Good morning,

21 degrees this morning--cloudy now but sun is predicted. Happy Birthday to my mom!

L


----------



## Annalog

Good morning from southern Arizona. Partly cloudy and 35°F headed to partly sunny 51°F. This is much warmer than yesterday's 19°F. 

Hope your day is wonderful!


----------



## geoffthomas

Good morning all.
Well we seem to be getting less of this storm than others have.
It is 27 and we expect 30 later.  Will get light snow changing to sleet changing to freezing rain and (if we are lucky) tomorrow it will be all rain and warmer.
Be cautious when going outside.


----------



## loonlover

Good morning.  24 with a high of 38 forecast with cloudy skies.  Don't look for much melting to happen today.  Intinst made it to work yesterday and it didn't take him as long to get home as I had expected.  Road condition report shows ice on all the freeways around central AR.  He'll be going to work anyway.

Hope everybody stays safe and warm today.


----------



## Jeff

Good morning, everyone. The heart of Texas is under a freezing fog advisory. Having never heard of a freezing fog before, for a moment I thought it said freezing frog. My left eye is not what I'd hoped for.


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Jeff said:


> "...I thought it said freezing frog..."


Well, it is bloody cold in Nevada also; 27 headed to low 30s, then low teens tonight....

...but at least we do not have the dreaded Texas Freezing Frogs !!!









Have a restful and warm Sunday wherever you are....


----------



## spotsmom

Minus 27 this morning, but the sun is out and shining.  Maybe up into the teens today.  I was up at Mt. Bachelor yesterday and even though it didn't get over 10, the skiing was fabulous with fresh powder everywhere.

If you are going to have freezing fog (or frog), you do not want to be out driving!  Nasty stuff!  I'd rather drive in snow any day.

Enjoy your Sunday.  I'm off to the Handbell Choir concert!


----------



## Leslie

Good morning,

30 degrees and snow this morning in southern Maine. They are predicting rain later in the afternoon. We'll see.

L


----------



## Andra

Good morning.  It's 39 and drizzly in Austin this morning.  It's supposed to dry off and warm up slightly before the temps go back down.


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Good Morning

23 in the desert .....brrrrrrrrr 

Have a great day


----------



## Jeff

Good morning, all. Not quite as warm here as it is 90 miles south where Andra abides.


----------



## geoffthomas

Good morning from Derwood.
It is 32 now and we expect 40 later, when showers are expected.
Right now all is ice coated.


----------



## loonlover

Good morning.  It warmed up a little overnight to barely above freezing.  Most schools are closed as side roads are still pretty icy.  II made it home in fairly good time after midnight last night.  If it clears today as predicted, maybe most of the roads we travel will clear by the time he goes to work today.  Highs are predicted to be in the 40s the rest of the week.

Hope everyone has a great day.


----------



## spotsmom

Minus 14 this morning (warming up!), but clear.  Perhaps into the 20's today.  We sure are burning wood!

Geoff, stay off the roads!

Have a great Monday!


----------



## *DrDLN* (dr.s.dhillon)

Good morning you all. Be safe and warm. It's crisp cold sunny morning in N. California.


----------



## Leslie

Good morning,

We had a nice icy mess yesterday. My husband had to come and rescue me from the Free Clinic at 9 pm last night. First time that has ever happened! This morning it is 33 and snowy. Winter has arrived.

L


----------



## loonlover

Good morning.  It never cleared yesterday and a little sleet or freezing rain fell during the evening so there may still be icy patches this morning when I venture out.  Hopefully the weather gurus are right and it does clear today.  I'm ready for some melting.  28 degrees at the moment.  

Hope today is better, Leslie.  Hope everyone has a good day.


----------



## Andra

Good morning!  28 degrees in Austin this morning, but the wet stuff has moved on, so that is an improvement.  This Texan does NOT know how to drive on ice and doesn't really care to learn.  I haven't look at the forecast yet today...
Have a great day everyone.


----------



## CaitLondon

We have a dusting of snow over ice and that is not good driving. I've stayed at home for the duration and as long as my Internet runs, I'm good. 

I am getting a lot of biz and writing done, finally getting a new one off the ground. Hoping for enough of a break tho, to finish Christmas presents and send boxes.


----------



## NapCat (retired)

NapCat said:


> 23 in the desert .....brrrrrrrrr


A repeat only it is 17 today....the cats did not even show up for breakfast !!

Be safe out there on the ice......


----------



## Annalog

Good morning from southern Arizona. It is currently 36°F and partly cloudy with 56°F and partly sunny predicted later today (add 5 degrees for Tucson).

I am posting from my replacement Fire (7" Fire HD [previous version]) which arrived last night. It will take a while to get used to the additional features and transfer my data, files, and settings. 

Hope your day is safe and wonderful.


----------



## Jeff

Good morning, everyone. Nothing remarkable here. Have a good one.


----------



## Sean Sweeney

Hellooooooooooooooooooo snow!


----------



## Sean Sweeney

Sunny and cold in the Commonwealth. Supposed to get as high as 34 in the city, probably a little less out here in the country. 

Brrrrr.

Stay warm.


----------



## Andra

Good morning.  We are above freezing already this morning.  It was 36 when I drove in to work.  We are supposed to see the sun and temps in the 50s later today.


----------



## loonlover

Good morning.  23 going to 44 today.  The sun came out yesterday and did a lot of melting.  There were still enough icy patches yesterday morning to cause some accidents that led to really bad traffic snarls.  Hopefully this morning things are going a whole lot smoother.

II has to go in early today for their Christmas dinner.  While he's doing that I'm going to head to Walmart for what is hopefully my last time there before Christmas.  I have a long list.

Hope everyone has a good day and stays safe and warm.


----------



## Leslie

We had another icy mess yesterday and I got stuck on the driveway to my office--the road was like an ice rink. I thought to myself--it's only December 10th and this is the type of weather we are having? Off I went to the tire store to buy new snow tires and winter windshield wipers. Merry Christmas to me! I also ordered ice crampon things to put on my boots. I am getting old enough to worry about my bones!

Sunny and 19 degrees right now.

Have a great Wednesday everyone!

L


----------



## Valmore Daniels

Morning all


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Jeff said:


> Good morning, everyone. Nothing remarkable here. Have a good one.


Oh, that is not true,Jeff....We all think YOU are remarkable !!

Cool, but sunny day in Death Valley. Have a great day all...


----------



## Jeff

Haha. Thanks, NapCat. I was going to post this morning and then I saw your post and I thought... Never mind.

I read in the news that _they'll_ have a cure for dementia by 2025. Too late for me. Good mid-afternoon, everyone.


----------



## Leslie

Good morning,

It's a very cold 12 degrees this morning. Happy Thursday everyone.

L


----------



## loonlover

Good morning.  Cold at 23, but not near as cold as Leslie.

Hope everyone has a great Thursday.


----------



## Andra

Good morning.  I didn't even look at the thermometer this morning.  It was above freezing and I needed a jacket to walk in from the car, but other than that, I have no clue.
The Hobbit opens tonight and DH and I are going to see the two movies back-to-back.  I'm going to need a nap!
Have a great day.


----------



## Jeff

It's 27, Andra, but it should warm up to nearly 50.

Eye doc appointment today. Hoping to end the three months of eye drops and settle on a prescription for reading glasses so I can read on my Kindle again.


----------



## loonlover

Good luck, Jeff.


----------



## crebel

Good morning.  I haven't been very faithful to this thread recently, sorry.

We are in a warming trend after a week of sub-zero wind chills.  All the way up to 23 degrees this morning!  Some snow on the ground and a little more predicted for tomorrow.  Pretty sure it will be a white Christmas here this year.

Everyone have a safe and happy day.


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Good Morning

It is a bright sunny morning in the desert and headed to the 50s.  I am delighted to be off for a few days and am planning a strict regiment of gardening and naps !!!

Have a great day !!


----------



## spotsmom

A balmy 4 this morning, but as usual the sun is out.  We still have a good strong 5" or so of powder at our house.    Might get above freezing today.

Have a wonderful Thursday!


----------



## loonlover

Good morning.  We are supposed to have rain today and tonight.  A whole lot better than last weekend's ice.

Have a great Friday.


----------



## Leslie

Good morning,

Another cold one here in southern Maine--14 right now. Brrr!

L


----------



## crebel

Good morning.  25 degrees here and a couple of inches of snow expected this afternoon/evening.

Everyone have a safe and happy day!


----------



## Jeff

It's 43 and raining in the heart of Texas. Good morning, everyone.


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Good Morning

It is an lovely sunny  day in the desert with the most incredibly _*blue blue blue *_sky I have ever seen.

Beware !! It is Friday the 13th !!


----------



## loonlover

Good morning.  37 and cloudy but the rain has stopped falling.  It wont' be a bad day with a predicted high of 45.

II has to work. I bought overripe bananas at the store the other day so I will be baking at least a couple of batches of banana bread later.

Hope everyone has a great Saturday.


----------



## crebel

Good morning.  Chilly temperatures again today with a high around 7 degrees.  We got maybe an inch of new snow overnight, just enough to make everything beautiful but not enough to be treacherous.

Everyone have a safe and happy Saturday.


----------



## Leslie

Good morning,

Another chilly one here in southern Maine--7 degrees right now. Brrr!

Big storm expected tonight.

L


----------



## Jeff

Good morning. It's 44 and raining in the heart of Texas.


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Good Morning

Another beautiful day in the desert....headed to the 60s.
I am headed to "town" for groceries; then scampering back home away from the bustling crowds.

Have a fun and safe weekend.


----------



## Jeff

Good morning. The freezing frog is back in the heart of Texas.


----------



## Annalog

Good morning from southern Arizona. It is currently 34°F and headed to the mid 60s by way of 32°F while ranging from partly cloudy to mostly sunny. I am fairly certain that our frogs and toads in Arizona are hibernating. 

Hope your day is wonderful.


----------



## loonlover

Good morning.  32 degrees at the moment going to 49 with clear skies.  

II doesn't have to work today so I've been promised breakfast out.

Hope everyone has a peaceful Sunday.


----------



## Leslie

Good morning,

We are in the midst of our first big snowstorm of the season. It started snowing last night around 8 pm and will continue through the afternoon. I'd say we have 8 inches so far. Plus it's cold--12 degrees.

A good day to stay cozy by the fire.

L


----------



## Sean Sweeney

Good morning! The storm is over, we are already plowed out (still have to dig out a little). Now to have a phone job interview at 11 am ET, check to see if my basketball game is being played tonight or no... and maybe some work on a book. Or my spreadsheets.

Currently 21 degrees according to Weather.com, supposed to get to 32.

Enjoy the day; stay safe if you have to dig out.


----------



## Chris P. O&#039;Grady

Good morning from cold and blustery New England. Fresh snow is on the ground, but the roads are plowed and clear here. Ive camped out with my computer and favorite pets to see if I can get some productive wiritng one today.


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Good Morning

We have a warm, sunny day on queue. The Desert Frogs are thawed and will be sunning themselves later.

I hope everyone has a restful Sunday


----------



## crebel

Good morning.  It is a balmy 14 degrees here on its way to 20, cloudy, with a few more flakes of snow possible.  We haven't had any snow or ice that would qualify as a storm so far, and only have a few inches on the ground. 

Everyone have a safe, happy, and warm day!


----------



## Jeff

It's 33 going toward 63 in the heart of Texas. Good morning, everyone.


----------



## Leslie

Good morning,

17 degrees right now. We received a foot of snow yesterday but it is sunny today.

Happy Monday everyone!

L


----------



## Andra

Happy Monday!
The weather here is much like Jeff's - 32 now heading toward the 60s.
Have a great week before Christmas.


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Good Morning










After a beautiful desert sunrise.....we are headed to the 70s

Hope everyone's week is off to a good start.


----------



## crebel

Good morning. Wow, Leslie, a foot of snow! We are at 16 degrees right now heading to 31 with overcast skies. Tomorrow we may go above the freezing mark for the first time this December.

I'm in a slightly bah humbug mood this morning after an early call from DD that holiday travels plans have gotten tangled up with work schedules. It doesn't look like we are going to have a day where the whole family can be together this year. 

Nevertheless, everyone have a safe and _happy_ day.


----------



## loonlover

Good morning.  Currently 50 going to 61 but it was just 32 when I arose.

Intinst had an 8AM dental appointment so I scheduled the poodle for her annual at the same time.  Once in a while it works out to only make one trip and take care of two items.

Hope all are enjoying their day.


----------



## spotsmom

Instint and the poodle go to the same dentist?  

19 when I got up today, going up into the 40's with lots of sunshine!

Enjoy your Monday!


----------



## loonlover

spotsmom said:


> Instint and the poodle go to the same dentist?


Sometimes I really should do a better job of proofreading my posts.


----------



## loonlover

Good morning.  Looks like a pleasant day in central Arkansas with sunshine and a high of 63.

Hope everyone has a great day.


----------



## Leslie

As they say here in Maine, it's colder than a witch's t** this morning (or a gravedigger's a**). -8 right now (yes, that's minus  with a high of 10 expected. Brrr! Last season, the coldest day of the  year was January 24 and the temp that day was -4. Looks like we broke that record (and I can't say I'm real excited about that).

More snow is predicted but I think it's too cold to snow.

Have a great day everyone.

L


----------



## Jeff

Good morning from the heart of Texas where it should get up near 70 today.

I'm afraid that it's never too cold to snow, Leslie.


----------



## Andra

Morning.
I am already grumpy today; I have to call Microsoft for yet another email problem at work.  And if it's anything like the last two times that I have called, they will have no idea what I am talking about and won't be able to help me anyway...
40-ish heading towards 60-ish - not sure why Jeff is warmer further north??
All you snowy people stay warm.


----------



## crebel

Good morning.  It is 29 heading to upper 30s here - a heat wave!  I haven't seen the "mostly sunny" skies the forecasters say are out there.

Everyone have a safe and happy day.


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Good Morning

50 in the desert, headed to partly sunny 70s, 80s in Death Valley.

Have a great day.


----------



## Jeff

Good morning. It's 37 headed toward 66 in the heart of Texas. It wasn't supposed to get this cold today.


----------



## geoffthomas

Good Morning from Derwood.
It is 30 here now with a high of 36 expected - sunny mostly.


have a great day, all.


----------



## loonlover

Good morning.  34 going to 63 with clear skies.  I'm going to enjoy the clear skies.  They may not last long.


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Good Morning

I am off to Death Valley where it will be sunny and in the 80s

Have a great day !!


----------



## Leslie

Good morning--

A little warmer this morning, 21 degrees right now. We received 6" of snow overnight, which settled on top of the foot from Sunday. I think it is safe to say that we'll have a white Christmas.

L


----------



## Annalog

Good morning from southern Arizona. It is currently in the mid 40s and headed to a mostly sunny 72°F. Tomorrow should be about 5 degrees cooler but still sunny. We have outside chores to finish before the predicted rain arrives on Friday.

Hope your day is wonderful.


----------



## crebel

A late good morning from SE Iowa where we will get in to the 40s today! The tropical weather prompted me to get out and get the oil changed in my van as well as get it washed before the next round of snow this weekend. We could be in for our first snow_storm_ of the season.

Everyone have a safe and happy day.


----------



## Leslie

Good morning,

Cloudy and grey this morning, 22 degrees. The weather widget says it is sunny. Sometimes I think weather people should just look out the window!

Have a great Thursday everyone.

L


----------



## Jeff

It's 52 going to 72, in the heart of Texas. Good morning, everyone.


----------



## crebel

Good morning.  It is currently 34 degrees and headed downward, we had our high for the day sometime during the night.  Freezing drizzle expected later in the day with minor snowfall tonight.

Everyone have a safe and happy day.


----------



## loonlover

Good morning.  47 going to 66 with rain moving in tonight. Sounds like it will be wet for the next couple of days.

Working a fund raiser being held at the arena tonight.  Celebrity Karaoke - think the celebrities are local media people.  I'm figuring some major reading time in store for me.

Hope everyone has a great day.


----------



## Andra

Good morning.  I think Jeff's weather report applies here as well.  We do have a slight chance of some of the wet stuff, but it's probably not going to amount to anything.  However, I did wash the car yesterday, so it is possible that we will get rain.
I am glad the week is almost over.  I had an awful day on Tuesday - I misplaced my PaperWhite.  In the five years that I have had Kindles, that was the first time that I had no idea where it was.  I even deregistered it and had Amazon deactivate it.  Thankfully it turned up, but that was terribly stressful...


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Good Morning

It is 42 in the desert and partly cloudy with a slight chance of rain showers. (Yeah.....my fault, Andra...I washed and waxed my car also...giggle)

But the real storm will be in the kitchen today as I am having a houseful of folks tomorrow....Elk Chile and all the fixings on the menu....

Have a great day everyone !!


----------



## spotsmom

24 this morning and not a cloud in the sky. Probably in the high 20's. 3" of new snow up on the mountain for the skiers. 

Have a good one!


----------



## geoffthomas

It is sunny and 54 here in Derwood.
A heat wave.

Enjoy your day.


----------



## Andra

Happy Friday!
It's muggy here - 68 and damp.  Yes, damp enough to splotch the car... and it will probably stay that way all day.  I think we have another front coming over the weekend.
Today is our Christmas party at work (translation, be here half a day, but spend it visiting and eating).  I have a few things on my to-do list, but I hope to knock them out in the next hour or so so I can celebrate also.


----------



## loonlover

Good morning.  Muggy here too. 65 going to 71 with a chance of thunderstorms. Flash flood watch in effect from this evening into tomorrow evening.

TSO concert tonight - guess I'll be monitoring the weather.

Hope you have a great Friday.


----------



## Jeff

Good morning.

It's 66, damp and windy in McGregor, Texas.


----------



## Leslie

Another cloudy and grey morning, 30 degrees. We're worried about an ice storm this weekend.

Happy Friday everyone!

L


----------



## crebel

Good morning.  It is 29 degrees and a little icy here today.  We had "freezing mist" most of the night.  DH has already been travelling for work this morning and says the main roads are just wet, but sidewalks are treacherous.  

Original plans were to drive to my sister's this morning to spend some holiday time and pick up my mom to bring her back here on Sunday to spend the next week with us.  I may wait and go tomorrow and return on Monday after roads are cleared from the snowstorm supposedly coming in Saturday night/Sunday morning. Decisions, decisions...

Everyone have a safe and happy day.


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Good Morning

It is cool and breezy in the desert this morning.....but sunny.
Will be a nice day with friends, food and a fireplace.

Happy Friday....be careful driving on all that ice.....


----------



## *DrDLN* (dr.s.dhillon)

Good morning from Sunny N. California. It's back to 60s.. Wish you all very happy holiday season.


----------



## Annalog

Good morning from southern Arizona. In the mid 40s and headed into the 50s with rain and most of the day.

Hope your day is wonderful.


----------



## geoffthomas

Hi there all.
Hope your day was great.


----------



## crebel

Good morning!  I did travel to my sister's yesterday with no problems on the roads.  We are in a Winter Storm Warning from 3 p.m. today until 6 p.m. Sunday.  A white Christmas is a pretty much a certainty.

Everyone have a safe and happy day!


----------



## loonlover

Good morning.  Rain, rain go away.  Not likely, but one can wish it will move through faster than predicted.  1.5 inches fell while I was at work last night.  It is still too dark to tell how much has fallen since midnight, but there are reports of some flooded streets in the Little Rock area and there are lots of spots of standing water in our yard.  I am very grateful that it is rain and not wintry precipitation.

Razorback basketball game at the arena tonight.  I guess I should say Woo, pig, sooie, but I've never gotten into doing that much.   It is just another night of work for me.

Hope everyone has a good Saturday before Christmas.  Don't panic too much if all the Christmas chores aren't done yet!


----------



## Leslie

Good morning,

34 degrees right now. We are bracing for an ice storm tonight--oh joy.  

L


----------



## Jeff

It's wet and dreary but not too cold in the heart of Texas. Good morning, all.


----------



## geoffthomas

Good Morning all.
it is 56 here with 65 expected - and mostly cloudy.


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Good Morning

It is a beautiful day in the desert....41 headed to the 60s...

Have a great weekend All !!


----------



## loonlover

Good morning.  Still cloudy but the rain is gone.  We are currently at 45 warming to 48.

Hope everyone has a peaceful Sunday.


----------



## Leslie

Good morning,

The rain has arrived, as predicted. Fortunately, it is above freezing so it is just rain, at least here in Westbrook. Not sure what is going on in the rest of the state.

Happy Sunday everyone!

L


----------



## crebel

Good morning!  "We're walkin' in a winter wonderland." About 6" of snow overnight, parts of the Interstate are closed, and wind chills are below zero.  I am snug at my sister's house and we don't have to go anywhere today, so everything looks very beautiful.

Everyone have a safe and happy day.


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Good Morning

We have a warm, sunny desert day on queue....and I have 300 daffodil bulbs to plant...

......to be followed by some serious "hammock time".










Everyone have a restful Sunday


----------



## Leslie

Good morning,

The ice and rain continues. Very dreary around here--not at all like Christmas weather.

Happy Monday everyone!

L


----------



## Sean Sweeney

Good morning, gang. Gray and rainy. I'm going back to bed... no I'm not. Jen and I are headed to the mall in an hour.

If I don't get back by noon, I'll turn on my beacon. Someone come and find me.


----------



## crebel

Good morning.  Holy Moly, the actual temperature here is zero and the wind chill is -16 and won't be warming up any further today!  That is a little brisk, even for me.

I will be leaving my sister's house in about an hour to pick up my mother and head home.  Our DD and DIL will be home late tonight and our DS, DIL, and grandkids will join us in the morning for our Christmas festivities - so tonight is my Christmas eve.  If I don't "talk" to you all before Wednesday, Merry Christmas to all who celebrate!

Everyone have a safe, happy, and joyous day.


----------



## loonlover

Good morning.  32 and still cloudy this morning.  But it is supposed to clear and be clear the rest of the week.  Here's hoping - I'm ready for some sunshine.

Hope everyone has a great day.


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Good Morning 

We have a perfect weather lined up for the entire week....
I will be working all week in Death Valley, which will be a wonderful way to spend the holiday.

Be safe out there with weather and last minute shoppers !!


----------



## geoffthomas

Good Morning from Derwood.
Looks like we will hit 63 today.
Unseasonably warm - going to change real soon.
Rain today, lots of it - better than tomorrow when it would be snow.


----------



## Andra

Good morning! Central Texas was 30 and clear this morning.  It's my last day of work before the Christmas holiday.  So far, I've seen very few people - I hope to get caught up on paperwork today.
The weekend was icky, but I spent most of it in my chair in front of the fire


----------



## Amy Corwin

Good morning!
It's a little warm but we're due for cooler weather, thank godness.

Have a wonderful holiday season!


----------



## spotsmom

A warming trend here with a high in the 40's for today.  Tuesday and Wednesday this week was solid ice up at the resort, and most of the chairlifts were closed while staff broke ice off with ice axes!  

The weather is so funky across the country.

Stay safe, everyone, especially if you're traveling.


----------



## Leslie

Good morning,

Still gray and dreary but at least the ice has stopped. 28 degrees right now. We have power so we're warm and toasty. That's not the case for about 100,000 homes.

Merry Christmas Eve everyone!

L


----------



## loonlover

Merry Christmas Eve and good morning.  24 degrees with partly cloudy skies.  It is supposed to be clear later with a high of 41.


----------



## geoffthomas

Good Morning from Derwood.
Best wishes for a terrific Christmas Eve.


----------



## crebel

Merry Christmas Eve and good morning from SE Iowa.  Our ACTUAL temperature is -16 this morning, that is just crazy; wind chills another 10 degrees lower.  Good thing the number of lights on our Christmas tree provide an additional heat source...

Everyone have a safe, happy, and warm day.


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Good Morning

It will be a warm, sunny Christmas Even in Death Valley.

Hope everyone is having a great day


----------



## Annalog

Good morning and Merry Christmas Eve from southern Arizona. It is currently 32°F and headed to a sunny 62°F. I work today from 1-10 pm so will miss most of Christmas Eve with my family.

Hope your day is wonderful.


----------



## Jeff

Merry Christmas morning to you.


----------



## Annalog

Good morning and Merry Christmas from southern Arizona. It is currently 30°F and headed to a sunny 60°F. I will stay home today and recuperate from the upper respiratory infection that I have had for the past few days.

DH and I had decided not to get each other gifts this year but I got up at 2 am and helped our small stuffed Santa add a couple new fleece throws on the bed. Santa is guarding them so that DH will know that it was Santa's doing, not mine.  (Santa doesn't need to wrap presents.  )

Hope your day is safe, warm, and full of wonder.


----------



## Leslie

Good morning and Merry Christmas from southern Maine where it is bright, sunny, and very very cold--2 degrees right now and a high of 17 is expected. I am going to surprise my husband with something completely different for breakfast--savory oatmeal with a poached egg on top. We'll see what he has to say about that!

Have a happy day everyone,

L


----------



## geoffthomas

Merry Christmas to all here on KB.


----------



## NapCat (retired)

...to all my Morning Friends....Have a wonderful day


----------



## Tripp

Good morning and Merry Christmas to all my KB friends.  May your day be wonderful.


----------



## loonlover

Good morning and Merry Christmas to all.


----------



## Andra

Good morning and merry Christmas!
DH and I are spending the day at home in front of the fire - bliss.


----------



## loonlover

Good morning.  28 going to 50 today with clear skies.

Happy Boxing Day.

Hope everyone has a great day.


----------



## Leslie

Good morning,

Happy Day After Christmas. I hope everyone survived the holiday.

Snowing in southern Maine right now. 19 degrees.

Enjoy the day everyone!

L


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Good Morning

I hope Santa was good to everyone !!

Have a great day


----------



## geoffthomas

Good Morning from Maryland.
It is 29 now with a high later of 43.
I hope you all had a wonderful Christmas and that you enjoy the remainder of the week.


----------



## Sean Sweeney

Good morning and Happy Boxing Day! Just started snowing here in the Commonwealth. Watching football (Arsenal-West Ham) and headed to the movies in about an hour. Have a couple of errands to run (Tractor Supply, Lowe's) before headed back to my in-laws for my mother-in-law to be's birthday.


----------



## Amy Corwin

Good Morning! Happy Holidays to everyone and may 2014 be your best year ever!
It's a chilly, gray day here and starting to rain, but we have the gas logs going and are nice and warm inside and playing with the dogs.

Best wishes!


----------



## Andra

Good morning everyone.
It looks like we will be having temps in the 40s and 50s today. We have a family wedding tomorrow so today will probably be crazy.


----------



## loonlover

Good morning.  Currently 30 going to a high of 56.  We won't be here to know, though, as we are heading to Kansas for a couple of days.

Hope your Friday is wonderful.


----------



## geoffthomas

Good Morning.
It is 27 with 46 expected - sunny.


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Good Morning

Warm temperatures and blue skies in the desert as far as the forecast goes.

As much fun as it is to work in a National Park....Holidays are busy and I am really glad this week is over.

Hope everyone has a great Friday


----------



## Leslie

Good morning,

21 degrees with a fresh coat of snow everywhere this morning.

Happy Friday everyone!

L


----------



## loonlover

Good morning.  It is a little colder in Kansas than at home. There are still patches of snow on the ground and some icy patches on streets and in parking lots.  More melting should occur today as the expected high is 50.  Then tomorrow they will be back to highs below freezing while we head back to a warmer south.

Hope everyone has a great day.


----------



## Leslie

Good morning,

27 degrees and cloudy this morning. Happy Saturday everyone!

L


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Good Morning

It is a beautiful day in the desert, headed to the 70s.  Should be a nice day for putzin' in the gardens.

Hope everyone is having a good weekend.


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Good Morning

Wow, first one here...that does not happen often when I am in the West.

I am off to an 80 degree sunny day in Death Valley

Hope everyone is enjoying their "sleep in"

Have a great Sunday


----------



## Annalog

Good morning from southern Arizona. Beautiful sunny day today. I get to be at the first hour and a half of an annual get-together of past coworkers before heading to work. This year we have a retirement and a new citizenship to celebrate. 

Hope your day is wonderful.


ETA: Less common; two westerners before any from the east.


----------



## Leslie

Good morning,

I was very lazy this morning and lounged around in bed until 10:30 am reading my Kindle. I haven't done that in ages!

It looks like dropping temps today with freezing rain (AGAIN!) tonight. Ugh.

Have a good Sunday everyone.

L


----------



## geoffthomas

Good Morning from Maryland.
It is 43 and we may warm up to 44.
Raining most of the night. Raining now. Raining later.
So I guess you get the picture.
Have a great day.


----------



## Leslie

Good morning,

25 degrees right now and partly cloudy with a little sun predicted for later today. 

Happy New Year's Eve Eve everyone!

L


----------



## Andra

Good Morning!
It is a chilly 35 here right now and is not expected to warm up much.  We got our kiddo married on Saturday and I am still exhausted.  But here I am at work today... (I didn't say anything about how productive I was going to be)
Have a great week.


----------



## geoffthomas

Good Morning from Maryland.
It is 45 and the high is going to be 41 - yeah I figure that means that the temp will drop.  But no rain expected today.
Have a wonderful day all.


----------



## loonlover

Good morning.  30 degrees going to 41.  So much better than the 18 degrees it was in Wichita when we left there yesterday morning.

Its good to be home again.

Hope everyone has a great Monday.


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Good Morning

I am headed to Death Valley where again we are expecting a warm, sunny day.

Hope everyone's week is off to a good start...


----------



## crebel

Good morning.  It is 1 degree here and lightly snowing.  Saturday it was 57 degrees, Sunday the wind chill took us down to -30.  Crazy weather.

Everyone have a safe and happy day.


----------



## spotsmom

Good morning!  Is it really Monday?  With the holidays on top of being retired, it's hard to keep up!  I'm finally having a day off after working up at the mountain for the past few days.

21 this morning and no precip in the forecast for days.  Crebel is getting our snow!

Be safe out there!


----------



## crebel

spotsmom said:


> Good morning! Is it really Monday? With the holidays on top of being retired, it's hard to keep up! I'm finally having a day off after working up at the mountain for the past few days.
> 
> 21 this morning and no precip in the forecast for days. Crebel is getting our snow!
> 
> Be safe out there!


*Sends snow back to spotsmom* - we had our white Christmas, we don't want it anymore.

I guess I will modify my post from last night to say "Good morning!" today. Spotsmom has not taken her snow back. It is snowing again this morning and the temperature is 1 degree.

Everyone have a safe day/evening and Happy New Year!


----------



## Leslie

Very cold this morning with the thermometer stuck on 2 degrees. Brrr!

Happy New Year's Eve everyone! 2014 is just around the corner!

L


----------



## loonlover

Good morning.  20 degrees when I awoke, but it is sunny and a high of 50 is predicted.

Happy New Year's Eve to all.  Stay safe if you are partying tonight.


----------



## NapCat (retired)

HAPPY NEW YEAR'S EVE Morning !!










Wishing you all fun and safe celebrations tonight....See 'ya in 2014 !!


----------



## Annalog

Good morning and Happy New Year's Eve morning from southern Arizona. Friday evening I went to urgent care and was diagnosed with bronchitis. This morning I went to my primary care physician and he heard early signs of pneumonia (crackle in my left lung) so he prescribed an antibiotic in addition to sending me home with a nebulizer. I should be feeling much better soon. I am leaving for Disneyland on the 16th to run/walk in the Tinkerbell Half Marathon on the 19th. If I get a finisher medal, instead of being swept up by the slowpoke bus, it will be amazing. 

Stay safe and have a wonderful day.


----------



## geoffthomas

Good Morning from Derwood.
It is 39 here now with 41 possible.
Have a Happy New Year's eve everyone.
Party, for sure, but be moderate and stay safe.


----------



## Sean Sweeney

Good morning, gang. A chilly 16 degrees in Bolton. Supposed to get up to 26 today... and winter is coming tomorrow.

Stayed in last night; is becoming a habit. Jen and I watched Fellowship of the Ring. We didn't get out of Moria. Fell asleep at 11.

Feel better, Anna. Hope your doctor gave you a Z Pack. Clears that ish right up!


----------



## loonlover

Good morning and Happy New Year.


----------



## geoffthomas

Good Morning all from Derwood.
And Happy New Year - 2014.
It is 31 here with 42 expected later.


----------



## Leslie

Good morning and Happy New Year!

Bright and sunny in southern Maine but COLD! I like it when it is sunny on New Year's Day--I feel like the year is staring off on the right foot.

Have a happy day everyone!

L


----------



## crebel

Good morning and Happy New Year!  It is snowing and cold here this morning, but we are warm and snug inside awaiting the Rose Parade and football games.

Special thoughts for Jeff this morning for a happy and healthier 2014.


----------



## Chris P. O&#039;Grady

Good Morning and a Happry 2014 to you from Connecticut!


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Good Morning !!

2014 in the desert is starting with a perfect day !!










I wish each of you the Best of Everything in 2014, and Thank You for being here for me every morning !!


----------



## Annalog

Good morning and Happy New Year from southern Arizona. It is a beautiful sunny day with a high predicted in the upper 60s. 

Wishing all a healthy and happy new year.


----------



## spotsmom

Happy New Year from Central Oregon where it is very clear and sunny, but warm.  Into the low 50's today.  We need some of the snow piling up in the rest of the country.

Enjoying a day of the Rose Parade and football!

Hoping 2014 is kind to all of us.


----------



## loonlover

Good morning.  31 going to 42 today with partly cloudy skies and a lake wind advisory in effect.  All in all it shouldn't be a bad day.

Hope everyone has a great day.


----------



## Andra

Happy New Year and good morning!
It is in the 30s in Austin this morning.  I am driving down to Corpus to run computer support for a Wildlife conference for the next few days and it's supposed to be a little warmer there.


----------



## geoffthomas

Good Morning.
It is 30 now with 40 possible.
Brrrr.


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Good Morning

We are headed to the 60s in the desert this morning.  I am off to the Doc for annual blood work.

Have a great day !!


----------



## crebel

Good morning.  Our outside temperature is expected to climb all the way to 10 degrees today.  Woohoo!

Everyone have a safe and happy day.


----------



## Leslie

Good morning,

It's zero degrees right now and snowing. I am staying put close to my gas stove all day!

L


----------



## Sean Sweeney

Good morning, everyone, as we begin Day 2 of this snowstorm. It's currently 3 degrees above 0 right now at 5:23 a.m., but with the wind chill, it's certainly negative double digits. The good thing is, I only have to go outside twice to feed our horse. May have to run errands after the snow ends.

Writing on the agenda today. Stay warm! (and those of you in Florida, Texas, and Arizona, stay cool.)


----------



## Leslie

Good morning,

Another day of zero degrees and snowing. The storm didn't quite reach blizzard status but came pretty close.

Stay warm everyone!

L


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Good Morning

Warm and Sunny in Death Valley today....wish I could send some back East for you folks there....

Everyone have a great Friday


----------



## Andra

Happy Friday! (it is Friday, right?)
It is sunny and 36 in Corpus Christi, TX this morning.  I am babysitting computer equipment for a meeting for the next few days.  I charged up my Kindle last night!
Everyone with storm conditions - be careful.


----------



## loonlover

Good morning.  It was 17 when I awoke this morning.  Supposed to get up to 39 today.  Currently at 28.  But we do have bright sunshine.

Stay safe if you have storm conditions.  Hope everyone has a good day.


----------



## geoffthomas

Good Morning from Derwood.
It was 11 when I got up, is now 18 and the high is expected to be 21.
Tuesday is expected to be even colder.
2014 is becoming an exciting year.


----------



## spotsmom

40 degrees at 4 am.  High about 50 today with a bright blue sky and a little wind.

Those of us in Central Oregon will gladly take some of the snow!

Stay safe, everyone.


----------



## crebel

I thought I posted here early this morning, but apparently not.  So, good evening.  Hope you have all had a wonderful day and been able to stay warm.

Schools in Iowa are already announcing closings for Monday when our windchills are expected to reach -40!  Yikes.


----------



## loonlover

Good morning.  It is currently 27 going to a high of 52.  Rain comes in tonight followed by dropping temperatures tomorrow with a possibility of a little snow.  It has been a while since we had warnings about dangerous wind chill temps.

Yesterday Intinist filled in a space below the back door that caused a draft on my feet when sitting in the living room.  Appears to be good timing that we finally figured out the problem.

Hope everyone stays safe and warm and has a great Saturday.


----------



## crebel

Good morning.  It is currently 33 degrees and that will be our high for the day as temperatures will decline into the "Wind Chill Advisory" from 6 p.m. tonight until noon on Tuesday.

Everybody have a safe and happy day.


----------



## Leslie

Good morning,

When I woke up, it was -8 degrees, now it is -4. Heat wave! LOL. At least it is sunny.

Stay warm everyone,

L


----------



## geoffthomas

Good Morning from Maryland.
It is 20 on its way up to 34 later.
Mostly sunny today.
Boy am I glad we don't have Leslie's temps.


----------



## Sean Sweeney

Good morning. Errands done for the morning all in 12-degree temps here in Mass. Time to write.

Hope everyone has a fantastic day!


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Good Morning !!

I am afraid I may lose some KB morning friends when I say that the desert forecast for the next two weeks is perfect gardening/hammock weather with sunny days and temps in the 70s










I feel for all you folks in the deep freeze....Keep safe and warm


----------



## Sean Sweeney

Good morning, gang. 20 degrees in the Commonwealth at quarter to 6, supposed to get to a balmy 39. I may have to break out my shorts!

We're getting a new horse today!


----------



## loonlover

Good morning.  I'm betting the current temp of 53 is our high for the day.  Rain has arrived and we have a possibility of a wintry mix by noon, then clearing skies with a low of 15 for tonight.  The wind chill advisory runs from 6PM until noon tomorrow.  Glad we don't have to get out early tomorrow.

Everyone in the deep freeze areas stay safe and warm.  Sounds like a good day for reading.


----------



## crebel

Good morning!  Outside it is cold (-15), inside I am bundled up and toasty.  I have no plans to leave the house for any reason.

Everyone have a safe and happy day.


----------



## Leslie

Good morning,

14 degrees right now with a high of 34 predicted. Like Chris, I am planning to stay warm and cozy inside, which I have done for the past 4 days! It will be a shock to go back to work tomorrow.

L


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Good Morning

Another day of watching you poor folks testing the lower limits of your thermometers....

Keep safe and warm !!!  I am in shorts and off to do some gardening (giggle)

Hope everyone has a peaceful Sunday.


----------



## geoffthomas

Good Morning everyone.
It is 31 here in the Maryland suburbs of Washington, D.C..
We don't expect temps above 38 today, but that is a good thing because we have a steady drizzle that is, on the ground, freezing rain.  Not nice.  The ground is pretty cold so there is some treacherous roads/footing.
I hope everyone is ok today.


----------



## Sean Sweeney

Morning, gang. Supposed to get to 50 degrees today. It's currently 36 degrees at 4:30 a.m.

Tomorrow: 15 degrees and windy. Seriously?


----------



## Jeff

Good morning, all.

It's 16 going to 33 in Hewitt, Texas where I am currently undergoing rehabilitation for a collapsed lung (spontaneous pneumothorax).


----------



## Sean Sweeney

Jeff said:


> Good morning, all.
> 
> It's 16 going to 33 in Hewitt, Texas where I am currently undergoing rehabilitation for a collapsed lung (spontaneous pneumothorax).


Keeping you in my thoughts for a quick recovery.


----------



## loonlover

Good morning.  11 degrees going to 23 today.

Good thoughts headed your way, Jeff.  We've missed you.  

Hope everyone has a good day.  Stay warm!


----------



## Leslie

Good morning,

Welcome back Jeff. I've missed you!

At present it is 44 degrees and raining. Tomorrow, 14 degrees and windy. Let's talk about weird weather!

L


----------



## geoffthomas

Good Morning from Derwood.
It is 39 here now with 42 the expected high for the day.
We also expect snow later and deep freeze overnight.
It is good to see Jeff back....quick and full recovery wishes.


----------



## Valmore Daniels

Morning all


----------



## Sean Sweeney

Just went to the bank. Absolute blanket of fog covering the town.


----------



## crebel

Good morning and welcome back, Jeff!  I have missed you.

The sun is shining and it looks deceptively nice outside.  The actual temperature is -12 with a wind chill of -25.  DH's car refused to start this morning after sitting outside overnight. My van which was in the garage, started just fine.  He can take it because I have no intention of leaving the house today!

Everyone stay safe and warm.


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Good Morning All

Our beautiful desert weather continues....sorry about all of you in the rest of the country..... brrrrrrrr

Jeff !!


----------



## spotsmom

15 this morning and clear. Going up to low 40's. 

Get well, Jeff!!


----------



## Annalog

Good afternoon from southern Arizona. Ranging from below freezing every night (inch thick ice in outside water dishes) to nearly 60°F during the sunny days.

Sending healing thoughts for a complete recovery, Jeff.

Everyone, stay safe and warm.

Hope your day is full of wonder.


----------



## Sean Sweeney

12 degrees in Bolton at 5:44 a.m., feels like -5. Brrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr. Only have to go out to feed, and go to the bank.

Hope everyone has a great day.


----------



## geoffthomas

Good Morning from Derwood, Maryland suburb to Wash., DC.
It is 1 here now with 16 the possible high later.


----------



## Leslie

Good morning,

19 degrees right now, which might be the high for the day. Stay warm everyone!

L


----------



## Edward C. Patterson

Good morningm, brrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr. It's 3 degrees in PA, like one of the outer planets. I've been greeting people this morning with: "Welcome to Uranus."

Edward C. Patterson


----------



## Andra

Good morning everyone.  I drove back from Corpus yesterday, making a stop in San Antonio to check out the location for the summer conference for this same group of people.  It was NOT a good day to be on the Riverwalk 
19 in Austin right now and I don't think we are supposed to go over freezing today - but at least there is no wet stuff.
Jeff, I hope you get well soon!


----------



## loonlover

Good morning.  8 degrees here but we will be warming to 38 this afternoon.  

Hope everyone has a wonderful day.  Stay warm!


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Good Morning

We have a few clouds this morning making for a spectacular sunrise.  I have a 300 miles trip today (in a government van....ugh) to Boulder City, Nevada....but it will be toasty warm in the 80s.

I hope the rest of you will be thawing out soon......


----------



## crebel

Good morning.  We are warming up, it is -6 here with no wind chill this morning!  We are expected to make it above zero some time this afternoon.  WooHoo!!

Everyone have a safe and happy day.


----------



## Jeff

Good morning, everyone. It's going to be 50 in Hewitt, Texas today. We won't talk about the current temperature.

Thank you for all the good wishes. I am on the mend.


----------



## spotsmom

Glad to hear you're on the mend, Jeff!

32 this morning here, up into the low 40's.  Were supposed to have a couple of inches of snow last night, but nada.  Very overcast and grey today.  Off to the eye doctor to get updated lenses so hopefully I can read the score on the tv while watching football.


----------



## Sean Sweeney

Good morning, gang. Currently 5 degrees above, but -6 with the wind chill. Hearing it won't be as windy today, so it won't be that bad. One part of the state is -14 with the wind chill right now.

Bringing my sister-in-law to the airport this afternoon. She's spending a week in San Francisco.

Glad you're mending, Jeff.

Enjoy the day, peeps.


----------



## Leslie

Good morning everyone,

Jeff, glad to hear you are on the mend! 

Another cold one in Maine--5 degrees right now with a high of 19 predicted.

They are saying it will be 50 degrees and rainy on the weekend. Strange, strange weather!

Happy Hump Day to all!

L


----------



## loonlover

Good morning.  25 going to 37 today with a winter weather advisory beginning at 6PM this evening.  Guess II may have fun getting home from work tonight.

Hope everyone has a good day.


----------



## Jeff

Good morning, everyone. It's 39 and drizzling, in the heart of Texas. It should warm up to the mid 50s later.
Have a good un.


----------



## crebel

Good morning, a late start for me today, I slept in until 9 a.m.!

We're having a heat wave.  It's above zero and will climb all the way to 15, positively balmy!

Everyone have a safe and happy day.


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Good Morning

Glad some of you are starting to thaw out.....

Have a great day.


----------



## geoffthomas

Good day all.
It has been much nicer today.
and is 25 right now.


----------



## Sean Sweeney

Supposed to get to 26 today. Had a long day yesterday between writing and driving to and from Boston... and I have to do that next Wednesday, too.

Hope everyone has a brilliant day.


----------



## Leslie

Good morning,

10 degrees right now with a high of 24 expected. Lots of sun!

Happy Thursday everyone,

L


----------



## loonlover

Good morning.  32 and raining.  We did get some freezing rain overnight so the trees are coated in what is hopefully only a thin layer of ice.  I have heard a couple of limbs fall.  The predicted high today is 36.

Hope everyone has a good day.


----------



## Jeff

Good morning, everyone. It's damp and dreary in the heart of Texas. Have a good one.


----------



## Andra

Good morning everyone and happy birthday to my DH.  But I echo Jeff's weather forecast - it is a dreary day here.


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Good Morning

Nice sunrise in the desert, heading to the 70s later.

Have a great day everyone !!


----------



## crebel

Good morning.  Overcast but warmer here. Like Leslie, we are headed into the 20s today.

Everyone have a safe and happy day.


----------



## *DrDLN* (dr.s.dhillon)

Good morning you all. The sun is coming out after morning drizzle...


----------



## spotsmom

34 here this morning with a light dusting of snow.  Ski area got 7-10" which will make the tourists happy (and the local economy).

Found out yesterday that I need cataract surgery.  Boy do I feel old.


----------



## geoffthomas

Good Day all.
It is 36 now with a high possible of 37.


----------



## Jeff

Good morning, everyone. It's 61 and raining deep in the heart of Texas.



spotsmom said:


> Found out yesterday that I need cataract surgery. Boy do I feel old.


You won't regret it. There's a brighter world in store for you.


----------



## Leslie

spotsmom said:


> Found out yesterday that I need cataract surgery. Boy do I feel old.





Jeff said:


> You won't regret it. There's a brighter world in store for you.


I am having an evaluation for possible cataract surgery on February 6th.

Before then, however, it is dreary and 10 degrees with a 30 predicted. Tomorrow it is supposed to get up to 40!

Happy Friday everyone!

L


----------



## Andra

Happy Friday!  Jeff may have rain, but all we have a little further south is drizzle - nasty.  It did get up to 68 yesterday and it looks like we may be headed that way again.  Have a great day.


----------



## Jeff

Leslie said:


> I am having an evaluation for possible cataract surgery on February 6th.


I had no idea how bad my eyes were until after the surgery. It's miraculous.


----------



## loonlover

Good morning.  44 with rain in the forecast.

Spotsmom and Leslie:  You'll be amazed at the improvement in vision.  I have just had one eye done (2 years ago), but am beginning to believe it is time for the second eye within the next few months.

Enjoy your day, everyone.


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Good Morning

I am off to a warm sunny day in Death Valley...

Hope everyone has a great Friday


----------



## crebel

Good morning!  31 degrees here with fog.  Freezing rain and then light snow in the forecast.

Ditto on what Jeff and Loonlover said about cataract surgery and the miraculous difference it makes.  I had both eyes done, 3 weeks apart, 2 years ago.  The procedure is a piece of cake.  Screw the "making you feel old"   - I was only 52 when the doctor said mine were too bad for a new prescription to help!

Everyone have a safe and happy day.


----------



## geoffthomas

Good Day all.
It is 36 here now and will only go up to 37, if that.
Freezing drizzle this morning, now nothing much.  But we are supposed to get rain this afternoon.


----------



## Annalog

crebel said:


> ...
> Ditto on what Jeff and Loonlover said about cataract surgery and the miraculous difference it makes. I had both eyes done, 3 weeks apart, 2 years ago. The procedure is a piece of cake. Screw the "making you feel old"  - I was only 52 when the doctor said mine were too bad for a new prescription to help!
> ...


More dittos on cataract surgery and not feeling old. DH was only 49 when he had his surgery. 

Good morning from southern Arizona. Warm and sunny during the day and clear and freezing at night.

Hope your day is wonderful.


----------



## Leslie

Good morning,

Rainy and dreary this morning. The temp is hovering right at 32 degrees so once again, we are dealing with ice. Apparently 4 tractor trailers are off the road on the Maine Tpke at the Gray exit.

For those with bad weather, stay home and be safe!

L


----------



## Jeff

Good morning, everyone. It's 41 going toward 68, in the heart of Texas. I'm going to see if I can get permission to walk outside today.


----------



## loonlover

Good morning. 44 degrees and we're supposed to get to 58 today with sunshine.


----------



## geoffthomas

Good Morning all.
It is 39 now with 59 the high later. 
Rain possible all day.  Got up to the sound of rain.
Leslie - sorry to hear about all that ice.  Do stay in and stay safe.
Jeff - Glad to hear that you are ready to get outside.


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Good Morning

Beautiful sunrise in the desert this morning....so quiet and still you can hear a leaf fall.

Hope everyone has a wonderful weekend.


----------



## crebel

Good morning.  Sunny and 34 here.  Ice and snow expected yesterday did not arrive - YAY.

Everyone have a safe and happy day.


----------



## spotsmom

First of all, thank you to all that gave me advice on cataracts.  Once I go to the doc I'll know more about whether he suggests going ahead and doing the other eye as well.  And thanks for not making me feel old!

It's in the high 30's today.  Huge wind storm that was supposed to arrive has, for the most part, never gotten here.  Fine with me!  The wind we did get has dried up all the remaining ice in our driveway.


----------



## loonlover

Good morning.  32 going to 64.  Looks like a lovely day in store.

Hope everyone has a peaceful Sunday.


----------



## Jeff

Good morning. It's 53 going to be 73, in Hewitt, Texas.


----------



## crebel

Good morning.  It is sunny, 34, and heading to 50!  If we reach 50, that will be a 90 degree change in temperatures from Mon/Tue - how crazy is that.

Everyone have a safe and happy day.


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Good Morning

Glad to see the MidWest is warming up....
....so I do not feel so guilty saying the desert continues with perfect weather !!

Hope everyone has a restful Sunday


----------



## Leslie

Good morning,

45 degrees right now with lots of sun. I am at home with the dogs and Tony is driving Hannah back to college. Christmas break is over. Time to get back to normal! LOL.

L


----------



## geoffthomas

Good Day all, from Derwood, Maryland - suburb of Wash, D.C..
It is 45 right now and the high might reach 47.  Sunny, even though the weather.com would have you accept partly cloudy.


----------



## Jeff

Good morning from deep in the heart of Texas where it will be in the 60s today.


----------



## Leslie

Another bright sunny morning and 33 degrees. This sun is good for my mental health!

L


----------



## loonlover

Good morning.  54 and overcast.  I sure did enjoy yesterday's sunshine.  Already missing it.

Hope everyone has a great day.


----------



## crebel

Good morning.  It is 39 and sunny here.  That will be our high for the day, looks like we are back to "normal" winter weather.

Everyone have a safe and happy day.


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Good Morning from a warm and sunny desert.

Hope everyone's week is off to a good start.


----------



## spotsmom

Good morning from snowy Central Oregon where we received 11" of snow here and over 2' in the mountains.  Ski resort was absolutely jammed yesterday with some idiots walking A MILE from their parking space to the lift!  And it was snowin' and blowin'!

However, it's in the 40's today and Wednesday is supposed to be over 50 so that should help say goodbye to at least our snow down here.

Hope everyone is having a good Monday.


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Good Morning

I am off to a sweltering day in Death Valley, where the forecast is for sunny 80s.

Have a great day !!


----------



## loonlover

Good morning.  37 going to 58 with a lake wind advisory in place.  I don't expect that to have much impact for me.

Working a meeting at the arena tonight.  One of those that allow for lots of reading time so I'm making sure the PW is charged.

Hope everyone has a great day.


----------



## crebel

Good morning.  Temperature is currently 37 and heading down resulting in rain freezing on contact with the ground, winds of 30+ mph, light snow to come later.  Schools are closed, but so far utilities are intact.

Everyone have a safe and happy day. Welcome to the good morning thread, TK.


----------



## geoffthomas

Good Morning from Derwood.
It is 47 and raining.  Later it may go up to 50 and still rain.
Mostly it will rain today.


----------



## Sean Sweeney

Morning. A dreary start to this Tuesday. Rainy and cool. 47 degrees right now, and that's our high slated for today.

Making a Logan run tomorrow morning.


----------



## Jeff

Good morning, all. It's 60 in the heart of Texas.


----------



## Leslie

Good early afternoon,

It's 43 degrees and rainy here in southern Maine.

L


----------



## Andra

Hmm, I missed the morning.  Happy Tuesday everyone.


----------



## Annalog

Good morning from southern Arizona. It is 35°F and clear with 65°F and sunny later today. Tomorrow my daughter and I drive to California to visit my youngest sister and her family, Disneyland, and to run in the Tinkerbell Half Marathon. I have only been able to run once since mid December due to bronchitis and pneumonia but I am hoping to be able to stay ahead of the bus that "sweeps up" the people who are too slow. My costume is finished and my 4.22 mile test run wearing it showed that it did not interfere with either running or walking. In addition, while my pace was still too slow at 17:15 min/mile, my time was a minute faster than the time I ran that same course in December. I need to maintain a 16 minute mile to guarantee not being "swept up." My daughter will run as Tinkerbell, my sister will run as Tigger,and I will run as Mickey Mouse as the Sorcerer's Apprentice from Fantasia. Hopefully pixie dust, bounce, and magic will keep us ahead of that slowpoke bus.  

Hope your day is wonderful.


----------



## Michelle Hughes

We're all excited about possible snow flurries in the beautiful state of Alabama.  I know to all you folks who get the white stuff it's probably hated but my kids were jumping up and down when we watched the news last night!  Good Morning!


----------



## crebel

Good morning.  So nice to see some new folks joining the good morning thread - welcome!

It is 15 degrees this morning, wind chill is zero, flurries expected, very windy.  In other words, it is a typical January day in Iowa.

Everyone have a safe and happy day.  Good luck, Anna!


----------



## NapCat (retired)

NapCat said:


> Good Morning
> 
> I am off to a sweltering day in Death Valley, where the forecast is for sunny 80s.
> 
> Have a great day !!


Again !!

************

What fun Anna...Good Luck !!!


----------



## loonlover

Good morning.  31 going to 44 with bright sunshine.

Good luck, Anna.  

Hope everyone has a great day.


----------



## Andra

Morning all -
We are having a more typical Texas weather pattern this week - high 30s in the morning, high 60s or low 70s in the afternoon.  The weather is pretty great, but the cedar is awful.  I lost my voice on Sunday and am still not feeling like myself.  And I am better off than a lot of people who work up here...


----------



## Leslie

Good morning,

It feels like spring here in southern Maine -- 40 degrees and lots of sun. Squee!

Good luck Anna and stay ahead of the bus!

L


----------



## Jeff

Good morning, all. Yay, Anna!


----------



## spotsmom

I think you should dress up as Mr. Milquetoast, Anna!

18 degrees this morning, but going up to about 50.  Weird weather.

Am off to buy more hay.  Enjoy your day!


----------



## Annalog

Thanks for the good luck wishes.  Spotsmom, don't tell Mr. Milquetoast but I have been a fan of Mickey Mouse ever since I went to Disneyland in August 1955. I don't remember the trip as I was only a year and a half old. His part in Fantasia is one of my favorites.


----------



## spotsmom

Annalog said:


> don't tell Mr. Milquetoast but I have been a fan of Mickey Mouse ever since I went to Disneyland in August 1955.


----------



## loonlover

Good morning.  36 with cloudy skies at the moment, but it is supposed to clear off and get to 59 today.

Hope its a great day for all.


----------



## Leslie

Good morning,

31 degrees right now. We have a dense fog advisory in effect. 

Have a great Thursday everyone!

L


----------



## Annalog

Good morning from Arizona. While it is 34°F and headed to a sunny 68°F at home, it is 47°F at my daughter's house and headed to the 70s. It should be even warmer at my sister's house if we get there early enough.  We leave as soon as my daughter finishes packing and the youngest granddaughter is off to school. California, here we come. 

Hope your day is full of wonder.


----------



## Jeff

Good morning. It should warm up to near 70 today in the heart of Texas.


----------



## NapCat (retired)

spotsmom said:


> Annalog said:
> 
> 
> 
> don't tell Mr. Milquetoast but I have been a fan of Mickey Mouse ever since I went to Disneyland in August 1955.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Me Too...I suppose it is a shameful thing for a cat to admit.....but I even had "Mouse Ears"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Good Morning to Everyone
> Have a great day
Click to expand...


----------



## crebel

Good morning.  Temperatures will wander up and down between the mid-20s and mid-30s today, some snow on the way, and high winds to keep things interesting.

Safe travels, Anna!  Everyone have a safe and happy day.


----------



## Andra

Happy Thursday!
I totally blame Fantasia and especially The Sorcerer's Apprentice for starting me down the road to enjoying classical music   Anna - pictures of costumes??


----------



## geoffthomas

Good day from Maryland.
It is 36 here now and the high will be 39.
It is a mostly sunny day....good deal.


----------



## Annalog

Andra said:


> Happy Thursday!
> I totally blame Fantasia and especially The Sorcerer's Apprentice for starting me down the road to enjoying classical music  Anna - pictures of costumes??


I will definitely post pictures. We are about two hours from my sister's house.


----------



## Annalog

Love those mouse ears, NapCat!

Good morning from California. It is currently 57°F and headed to a sunny 88°F. Today my daughter and I are going to Disneyland for a day of easy walking after a day of driving.  I hope it is cooler Sunday.

Hope your day is wonderful.


----------



## Andra

TGIF!
Austin is breaking records with the pollen counts for cedar this year.  So there are a lot of miserabale unhappy people; yes, I am one of them.  There is still no rain in our forecast and that is the only thing that will help right now...  But the weather is lovely and if cedar doesn't bother you, it's a beautiful time to be in central Texas.


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Good Morning

I am off to a warm, breezy, sunny day in Death Valley.

Happy Friday and have a great day !!


----------



## loonlover

Good morning.  It is currently 34 going to a high of 46.  We do have a lake wind advisory in effect all day.

Hope everyone has a great Friday.


----------



## crebel

Good morning!  

Our weather today is back to windchill advisories after an unforecasted (is that a word?) blizzard last night.  The meteorologists are apologizing this morning saying it was the equivalent of a pop-up severe summer thunderstorm.  We had thundersnow and got 3" in 30 minutes.  Then it was over and road crews were able to clean up well overnight.  Some school delays, no closures.

Everyone have a safe and happy day.


----------



## Jeff

Good morning, everyone. Andra has done the Central Texas weather report. ^


----------



## SunshineOnMe

Good morning! It's Friday (wooohoo!) Have a good weekend everyone.


----------



## geoffthomas

Good Morning from Derwood.
It is 45 here and partly sunny today.
If I remember correctly it is Leslie's husband's birthday today.  Did I get that right, Leslie?


----------



## Leslie

geoffthomas said:


> Good Morning from Derwood.
> It is 45 here and partly sunny today.
> If I remember correctly it is Leslie's husband's birthday today. Did I get that right, Leslie?


Good evening! Where did today go? Geoff, you are absolutely right and what a memory you have! I have a platter of sushi and sashimi for a Japanese feast for Tony's dinner. Yum!

Still warm here in Maine for a few more days...beginning of next week, temperatures plunge down to the single digits. I am enjoying the spring-like weather while it lasts!

L


----------



## crebel

Leslie said:


> Good evening! Where did today go? Geoff, you are absolutely right and what a memory you have! I have a platter of sushi and sashimi for a Japanese feast for Tony's dinner. Yum!
> 
> L


I'll be right over to help you celebrate! Happy Birthday, Tony.


----------



## Leslie

Good Saturday morning,

While it is still warm(ish)--34 degrees--winter is returning with snow predicted this afternoon. Good for watching the Patriots, I guess.

The sushi was delicious!

L


----------



## Annalog

Good morning from California. It is currently 58°F and headed to a sunny 89°F. Yesterday was great. It was easy for me to eat gluten free at Disneyland; there were even gluten free rolls at our lunch at the Blue Bayou restaurant.  Today my daughter, youngest sister, and I are going to the RunDisney weekend Expo to pick up our runner's packets, listen to informational and inspirational presentations, and visit the various vendor booths selling running and commemorative stuff. I am going to stay far away from the booth selling the New Balance/Disney running shoes. (While a pair of men's Sorcerer Mickey shoes would be great, I do not want to spend the money or the time. I may need willpower to avoid other items as well. ) I still hope it is cooler Sunday.

Hope your day is wonderful.


----------



## geoffthomas

Good Morning all.
It is 25 and sunny, looking forward to 30 later.
Glad to hear all is well in Calif, Anna.  I know that you will have a good time.


----------



## loonlover

Good morning.  It is currently 27 but a high of 60 is predicted.  Still windy, but it shouldn't have the bite yesterday's winds had with a high of only 43 or so.  Looks like it should be a pretty day.

II is on a weird schedule for a couple of weeks, tho.  He is going to work at 5:30 PM and is supposed to be working a 12 hour shift.  He hasn't worked 12 hours any day since starting it, but that start time and not getting home until 2:30 or 4:30 sure doesn't allow for him doing much but working and sleeping.  Hope it doesn't last longer than they were told it would.

Hope everyone is having a great weekend.


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Good Morning !!

Again headed to a beautiful day in Death Valley.

Hope everyone's weekend is off to a good start...


----------



## crebel

Good morning.  It is overcast and snowing lightly.

Everyone have a safe and happy day.


----------



## Jeff

It's 48 going toward 72, in the heart of Texas. Good morning, everyone.


----------



## geoffthomas

Good Morning from Derwood.
It is a little early - going to early service at church.  DW rings with the handbell choir and they are playing at both services today.  Then over to the home of one of my twins because his twin (who lives in FL) is in town - mini family reunion of sorts.  
And then we will get home in time to watch the BBC Sherlock season 3 first show.
A fun-filled day.
Oh yes, it is 21 with 44 later.


----------



## loonlover

Good morning. 29 going to 56 today with clear skies.

Hope it is a good day for all.


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Good Morning !!

Another lovely desert day and happily I have today off.

I plan to finish my Book Club reading (_THE TIME TRAVELER'S WIFE_), do some pre-course work for a class I am taking for the Park Service (_INTERPRETING CLIMATE CHANGE_), take a nap and do some gardening....whew !

Hope everyone has a restful Sunday


----------



## Jeff

It's 59 in the heart of Texas. Hope everyone has a great day.


----------



## Annalog

Good morning from sunny Anaheim. My youngest sister, my daughter, and I all finished the Tinkerbell Half Marathon (in that order). It was so much fun! My overall pace was 17:17 and my split times were all personal bests.

Hope your day is wonderful.


----------



## Jeff

We're proud of you, Anna.


----------



## loonlover

Congratulations, Anna!


----------



## Leslie

Congratulations Anna! Good job!


----------



## crebel

For once it is great to hear someone missed the bus!  Way to go, Anna.


----------



## geoffthomas

Good Morning from Derwood.
It is 28 with a high later of 48 - sunny.
Busy day.


----------



## loonlover

Good morning.  It is currently 32 with an expected high of 65.  I spent a lot of time working outside yesterday - sure didn't feel like January!

Hope everyone's week gets off to a great start.


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Good Morning All

I am off to Death Valley for a busy day.....weather?  well, just perfect, of course !!

Have a great day !!!


----------



## Jeff

Good morning, folks. It's supposed to reach 80 in McGregor, Texas today.



crebel said:


> For once it is great to hear someone missed the bus! Way to go, Anna.


----------



## Annalog

Today morning from Anaheim. Today we are going to Disneyland. 

Hope your day is wonderful.


----------



## crebel

Good morning!  Yesterday was beautiful here with the temperature reaching 49.  Lots of snow melted and we are down to patches in the yard.  Another arctic blast is supposed to swoop in this afternoon and maybe an inch or snow back on the round by morning.  Currently 30 degrees with a wind chill of 12.

Everyone have a safe and happy day.


----------



## Leslie

Good morning--well, good early afternoon. Nice and sunny here today and I am taking it easy.

L


----------



## spotsmom

18 this morning with a high in the low 50's today.  I read that 50 years ago today here in Bend the ski resort had a 148" base and it had snowed 13" overnight.  The times they are a' changin'.


----------



## Andra

Good Morning!
We were in College Station over the weekend visiting our college kiddo and celebrating DH's birthday.  A&M didn't burn the bonfire in the fall because of burn bans, so we actually got to watch it burn Saturday night.  It was awesome!
Cedar is still high in Austin so I expect my allergies to kick back up, but it was nice to be somewhere else for a few days.
It was about 55 this morning and we're supposed to get in the 70s again later today.


----------



## Leslie

Good morning,

The Arctic cold has returned. 5 degrees right now. Brrr!

L


----------



## geoffthomas

Good Morning from the Mid-Atlantic.
It is 29 now and that is the high for the day. Low 20s mostly.
They say 8-10 inches by midnight. We will see.
But everything is shutting down in preparation.


----------



## loonlover

Good morning.  32 right now but only going to 39 today with a lake wind advisory.  But we aren't supposed to get the cold temps forecast for further north and east.

Stay warm and safe if you are in the storm's path and everyone have a great day.


----------



## crebel

Good morning.  The artic freeze has descended again, we are at a not-so-toasty -6 this morning and will work up to a high of +8.  Nothing particularly significant, but there is a new layer of snow on the ground as well.  

Those of you in the storm path, stay safe!


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Good Morning All

Hope everyone is keeping warm and safe !!


----------



## Annalog

Stay safe and warm, everyone in the storm's path!

Good morning from California. We have good weather for our drive home to Arizona today.









Photo of the three of us after finishing the Tinkerbell Half Marathon. We each finished strong and in good physical shape. We had a great time at Disneyland yesterday.

Have a safe and wonderful day.


----------



## Andra

Good Morning.  Central Texas is in the 30s at the moment and will be heading towards highs in the upper 60s and low 70s later today.  We are supposed to have a cold front on its way with possible wet stuff - that usually makes things very entertaining around here.
Stay warm and safe - especially you guys in the middle of the big winter storms.


----------



## geoffthomas

Good Morning from Derwood.
It is 3 now with 19 a possible high.


----------



## crebel

Good morning.  No warming up here today, more minor snow in the forecast.  I think I can just repeat this post each day until sometime in April/May.

Everyone have a safe and happy day.


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Good Morning

Some clouds in the desert making for a spectacular sunrise....should be in the 80s in Death Valley.

Have a great day


----------



## loonlover

Good morning.  It was 19 when I awoke but is heading to 51 for the day.

Stay safe, everyone hit by the winter storm.


----------



## Jeff

Good morning, all. See Andra's post for the Central Texas weather.


----------



## Leslie

Good morning,

Still cold here in southern Maine but no snow as of this moment.

L


----------



## Annalog

Good morning from Arizona. It is nearly 50°F and headed to the mid 70s. Driving to Tucson this morning and back to work this afternoon.

Stay safe and have a wonderful day.


----------



## Jeff

PS: Great picture, Anna. Thanks for sharing it with us.


----------



## geoffthomas

Good Morning from cold Derwood.
It is 2.
High today may hit 25. Kinda sunny/kinda cloudy.
cold.


----------



## Leslie

Good morning,

Another cold one--0 degrees right now. Brrr!

L


----------



## loonlover

Good morning.  32 degrees with a wind chill of 22.  Doesn't sound so bad when looking at other areas of the country.  We do have a wind advisory in effect all day again.

Hope everyone has a great Thursday.


----------



## crebel

Good morning.  It is a toasty (NOT) -6 here with wind chill of -17 and no expectations of warming up today.

Everyone have a safe, happy, and warm day.


----------



## Jeff

Gad. (-6, 22, 0, 2) 

I won't complain about the heart of Texas weather today.


----------



## crebel

Jeff said:


> Gad. (-6, 22, 0, 2)
> 
> I won't complain about the heart of Texas weather today.


Complain if you want to if that's what it takes to get our "good morning" from you, Jeff!


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Good Morning

With all of your sub zero weather, I am just too embarrassed to tell you today's desert forecast....

Keep Warm  !! and have a great day


----------



## Andra

Good morning.
A cold front is headed our way. It is possible that we may have 1/2" of snow - I'll believe it when I see it.


----------



## Leslie

Good morning,

My phone says -2 and the thermometer says -5.3. Either way, it's COLD! Bundle up, everybody!

L


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Good Morning 

Happy Friday !!


----------



## loonlover

Good morning.  We're at least above freezing this morning, coming in at 9 degrees.  Weather Underground says we are to be much warmer than yesterday.  I'm not sure I consider 39 all that much warmer than the high of 32 we had yesterday but realize it is a lot warmer than the temps some of you other folks are experiencing.

Monster Jam at the arena the next two nights.  Think I'll be wearing long underwear.

Hope everyone has a great day.  Stay warm!


----------



## geoffthomas

Good Morning.
It is 8 here in Derwood and we do not expect it to rise above 22 today.


----------



## Jeff

Good morning, everyone. It's cold in the heart of Texas too.


----------



## BTackitt

8:45 Am and 20 degrees a couple hours from the heart of Texas.


----------



## crebel

Good morning to all.  I am tired of repeating our weather.

Everyone have a safe and happy day!


----------



## spotsmom

I'm with you, crebel. Still no snow. Low clouds have socked in the local towns, but bright and sunny up on Mt Bachelor.


----------



## Andra

Austin has pretty much been shutdown since 6:30pm yesterday. We did not really see snow, but we had sleet and ice accumulations on the elevated roads. I know it is nothing to you folks up north, but us Texans do not know how to drive in this stuff because we do not see it very often. I have spent most of the day in front of the fireplace - total bliss.
We are still hovering around freezing but tomorrow should be in the 60s.


----------



## NapCat (retired)

crebel said:


> I am tired of repeating our weather.


I'm not ! Another gorgeous Spring-like day in the desert....giggle

Hope everyone has a warm and safe weekend


----------



## geoffthomas

Good Morning all.
It is 22 here today (warm) and we might hit 32.


----------



## loonlover

Good morning.  Supposed to get to the upper 50s today.

Hope everyone is having a great weekend.


----------



## Jeff

Good morning from the heart of Texas. It's 41 going to be 66 - but I'm shivering.


----------



## crebel

Morning.  Just got out of bed!  Geoff may be in Maryland, but he gave the Iowa weather report.

Everyone have a safe and happy day.


----------



## Leslie

Good morning,

We've had a break in the cold weather--23 right now with a high of 36 predicted. Have a great Saturday everyone!

L


----------



## Valmore Daniels

Morning all


----------



## loonlover

Good morning.  Looks like we have a pleasant day in store weather wise and a short visit from our youngest will be a part of our day. 

Hope everyone has a peaceful Sunday.


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Good Morning

Hope everyone has a restful Sunday


----------



## crebel

Good Morning.  I'm looking forward to our grandson's birthday party this afternoon.

Everyone have a safe and happy day.


----------



## geoffthomas

Good Morning all.
It is 18 with 29 later.
Hoping for a sunny day to generate sunny dispositions.


----------



## Jeff

Good morning from deep in the heart of Texas where it's 48 going toward 79.


----------



## spotsmom

Good morning from sunny Central Oregon where it was 18 this morning early going up to about 50.  Blue sky and plenty of sunshine!

Enjoy all your family visits!  I thank God mine aren't here...


----------



## Leslie

Good early afternoon--

Sunny and cold today. Lots of wind this morning which seems to have died down. Enjoy the rest of your day, everyone!

L


----------



## geoffthomas

Good Morning from Derwood.
It is 38 and soon will be 39, then back down for the next several days.


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Good Morning and Happy Monday to All

Our almost Spring-like weather continues....the Cottonwood trees are so confused, they have put out leaves !! In January....










Have a great day


----------



## loonlover

Good morning.  Hovering at the freezing mark with only a slight rise to a high of 36 today.  Lake wind advisory in effect again.

Hope your week is off to a great start.


----------



## Jeff

Good morning. It's windy and cold in McGregor, Texas.


----------



## crebel

Good morning.  Temperature -2, wind chill -13, wind gusts to 50 mph, blah, blah, blah, blah...

Everyone have a safe and happy day!


----------



## Andra

Good morning.  It is cold and windy in Austin after getting up to almost 80 yesterday.  And supposedly there is another front coming this way.  Please let this be the one that blows the cedar pollen away from us.


----------



## Leslie

Good early afternoon--

Rainy, icy, freezy, sleety--in other words, yuck. 

Have a great Monday everyone,

Leslie


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Good Morning All

Partly cloudy in the desert this morning, making for a wonderful sunrise.  70s in Death Valley.

Have a great day !!


----------



## loonlover

Good morning.  20 degrees with a wind chill of 8 this morning.  The high is to be only 32 today but we'll start seeing some warming tomorrow and be back in the 50s by the end of the week.

Hope everyone has a great Tuesday.  Stay safe and warm out there.


----------



## geoffthomas

Good Morning from the Nation's Captital (suburbs).
It is 8.  High might be 18.  Partly cloudy - partly sunny.
But cold.


----------



## crebel

Good morning.  Currently -5 here, but the wind chill factor is better this morning and only a few degrees below actual temperature.  

At least here in the Midwest we expect some crazy low temperatures, ice, and snow every winter and our homes and towns are prepared to withstand and deal with them for the most part.  Everyone in the deep south that are or will be experiencing record lows and snowfall, please stay safe!


----------



## spotsmom

32 this morning and Bend is encased in ice. Schools closed which is rare here. 

My plans are for staying inside!!

Enjoy your day!


----------



## Andra

Happy Tuesday! It was sleeting at 5:30 this morning & I am spending the day in front of the fireplace. Police are still responding to accidents so I am doubly (is that a word) glad to be home.


----------



## crebel

Good Wednesday morning!  Our temperatures are above zero and headed to the mid-30s. YAY!!

Everyone have a safe and happy day.


----------



## geoffthomas

Good Morning all.
It is 9 with a high expected of 17.
We are fortunate that the winter storm LEON that is bashing the South has just grazed our area.  We received a "dusting" of snow that a leaf-blower can move.  But this can make roads slippery and treacherous anyway.  But at least we missed the mess that screwed up states south of us.
Be cautious today.


----------



## Leslie

Good morning,

12 degrees right now with a high of 21 expected. By Friday we should have temps in the 30s. Hooray!

L


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Good Morning !!

Keep warm and safe out there....and have a great day


----------



## Andra

Good morning!  It was 25 when I left the house.  I am driving DH's truck today since I am going out of town for work and I don't like leaving the car in the parking lot over night.  I have a much greater appreciation for both my heated seats and the fact that the car fits in the garage.  I had to wear gloves to drive...
I am heading to Palacios on the coast so it should be a little warmer.


----------



## loonlover

Good morning.  10 degrees when I awoke but we should get up to around 40 today.  We had an unexpected brief snow shower yesterday morning.  Not enough accumulation anywhere except parking lots with no traffic to even believe some fell if you didn't see it falling.

Everyone stay safe and warm today.


----------



## Jeff

Good morning, everyone. Have a great day.


----------



## geoffthomas

Good Morning.
Once again it is 9 in the am.  But today we expect to hit 30 later.
And it IS sunny right now - should be all day - Yay!


----------



## crebel

Good morning.  Snow expected today, tomorrow, and Saturday.  Yesterday's temperatures in the 40s and sunshine all day gave us a break and improved people's attitudes to be ready for this next round!

Everyone have a safe and happy day.


----------



## loonlover

Good morning.  25 going to 51 with windy conditions.  A fire weather warning has also been issued.  I don't remember seeing those issued at this time of year before.  

Hope everyone stays safe and warm.


----------



## Jeff

Good morning. Our weather here looks like LL's. Wind but no fire warning. It is a strange time of year for wild fires.


----------



## Leslie

Good morning,

Very sunny this morning and slightly warmer at 22 degrees but it still feels cold. Have a great Thursday everyone!

L


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Good Morning

We have clouds in the desert !! Very refreshing....even a slight chance of showers tonight.
I have been working so much lately that my title of "*NAP* cat" is in jeopardy, so as I am off today, a serious PJ Day is planned.

Have a great day.


----------



## Eva Lefoy

Finally the hills are white with snow. Took forever this year and we suffered through three weeks of socked in skies to get it.

That bright yellow ball in the sky has been a lurking toad.

Sent from my LG-VM701 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## spotsmom

Good morning!  Another pretty day in Central Oregon, though a bit windy.  29 this morning going up to about 40.  6" of snow in the past 24 hours on the mountain, so that should bring the skiers out in droves.

Have a good one!


----------



## Leslie

Good morning and TGIF! 28 degrees this morning--it feels absolutely balmy outside!

Enjoy your day everyone,

L


----------



## crebel

Good morning.  Not quite balmy here at 7 degrees.  We had a minor dusting of snow yesterday morning, today around 4" is predicted.

Everyone have a safe and happy day.


----------



## geoffthomas

Good Morning from Derwood, Maryland.
It is 27 now with 43 the high later. Mostly sunny.


----------



## loonlover

Good morning.  41 this morning with an expected high of 51.  Cloudy skies in store for today but no wind so it did feel balmy compared to yesterday.

Hope everyone's Friday is a great one.


----------



## spotsmom

24 this morning into the low 40's today. Off to the mountain today to do my WalMart Greeter on Skis routine. 

Enjoy the day!


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Good Morning

It is MOIST in the desert !! 40ish and overcast with a drizzle......yippy
This will be a reading next to the fireplace day.

Happy Friday All


----------



## loonlover

Good morning.  54 going to 64 with a possibility of rain. 

PBR at the arena tonight.  The thing I remember about this event is you know what is going on as soon as you step through the door.

Hope all have a great Saturday.


----------



## geoffthomas

Good Morning from warm Derwood.
It is 35 with 45 yet to come. Sunny.


----------



## Jeff

Good morning, everyone. It should be 70 in the heart of Texas today.


----------



## crebel

Good morning.  The anticipated snowstorm stayed well south of us and our ground is barely covered.  Yay!

Off to a baby shower this afternoon for my 2-week old great-niece.  It was a lot of fun shopping for baby clothes and children's books yesterday.  I may have difficulty wrestling baby Olivia away from her grandma and great-grandma for a little snuggle time during the get-together, but I intend to prevail!

Everyone have a safe and happy day.


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Good Morning

It is a cool, sunny, breezy day in the desert.

Have a great weekend !!


----------



## prairiesky

Good morning! It's snowing and just a beautiful day before the Super Bowl tomorrow.


----------



## Leslie

Good morning--err, afternoon--

I worked this morning, that is why I am late. Warm here today--40 degrees! We are enjoying the balmy weather. Sleet and cold are supposed to return this evening.

Enjoy the rest of your Saturday everyone,

L


----------



## Leslie

Good morning,

Where is everyone? Usually a whole gang of people have said good morning by 9:30 am! I guess everyone is being lazy today.

The warm weather continues with a high of 40 today. Melt, snow, melt!

L


----------



## loonlover

Good morning.  I did sleep a little later than usual today.  We're looking at some potential wintry precipitation today with temps hovering around freezing.

Hope it is a good day for everyone.  Don't eat too much during the Super Bowl.


----------



## crebel

Morning all.  I slept in until 8 a.m., so am getting a late start, just finished my first mug of tea.

The baby shower was fun.  Everyone was very good about sharing holding time and I got plenty of turns.

Today our weather is cold but clear, looking for a high of 17.  Everyone have a safe and happy day.


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Good Morning !!










Have a great day !!!


----------



## Jeff

Good morning, everyone. I have no excuse, Leslie - just lazy.


----------



## geoffthomas

Good afternoon all.
It is 57 here to day.  But it will soon get cold again and rainy/snowy.
Enjoy you Sunday.


----------



## crebel

Good Monday morning.  The sun is not yet up and it is 1 degree here.

Heading home in a bit after spending Superbowl weekend with my sister.  Sure didn't expect such a one-sided game - Congratulations to the Seahawks fans!

Everyone have a safe and happy day.


----------



## Andra

Good morning!  We are back to colder weather in Central Texas with current temps in the 30s.  We have a possibility once again of wet stuff later this week.  I am glad I have a lot of comp time so I can stay home when the roads are icy 
DH is not a big football fan.  I'm not really a big fan of the NFL either, but for the first time in the 20 years that we have been married, we watched most of the Super Bowl last night.  Um, please don't take this the wrong way, but did anyone tell Denver that they actually had to show up and play in order to win?


----------



## Leslie

Good morning,

30 degrees right now and very gray and gloomy. Great start for the week! LOL.

Happy Monday everyone,

L


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Good Morning

Right at the freezing mark in the desert, but headed to a partly cloudy 50s

Hope everyone's week is off to a good start


----------



## geoffthomas

Good Morning from Maryland.
I did not watch the game, not even for the commercials.
But I extend my congrats to Seahawks fans.  And I echo the thought that Denver forgot to show up.
It is 35 here now - the high for the day.  It is raining/sleeting.  Supposed to change to snow.  Originally we were supposed to get 1-7 inches of snow, then 1-5, now 1-3 and who knows if the snow will show up.  Not complaining.  Rain will wash the salt off of things and not snarl traffic so much.


----------



## loonlover

Good morning.  The sun was shining when I awoke - I thought it had to be later than it was it seemed so bright.  The temperature was 24 and we have an expected high of 41.  Received 1 1/2 inch of rain yesterday and have a 100% chance of ice pellets falling tomorrow.  

Hope everyone's week is off to a good start in spite of the weather.


----------



## Amy Corwin

It's cloudy and gray, but 67 degrees so it's not a bad start to the week.

Good luck to everyone!


----------



## Jeff

Thought I'd slip in here before noon to wish everyone a good morning.


----------



## Annalog

Good morning from southern Arizona. It is a beautiful sunny day after a freezing night. 

For the past few days I have been trying to get Mr. Milquetoast to drink as he is lethargic and dehydrated. I finally had some success this morning with thin oatmeal. DH will try that again tonight. 

Doctor appointment this morning confirmed that I am over my bronchitis and my lungs are clear even though I now have some nasal congestion due to either allergies or a cold.

I am also running every other day in order to get fast enough to qualify for an earlier corral for the Disneyland Dumbo Double Dare. I need to complete an official 10K race before the end of May with a pace faster than 15:00 (faster is better). 

Hope your day is wonderful.

Edited to add: Mr. Milquetoast did not survive the day. R.I.P. Mr. Milquetoast.


----------



## Sean Sweeney

Morning gang. The calm before the next storm is here. 17 degrees right now, supposed to get to 37. 

Yours truly is going to the dentist today to have two more teeth pulled. Not happy, but then again, self-inflicted. I'll be in some serious pain later on, so keep me in your thoughts. Haven't written since Wednesday; had the first tooth pulled Thursday, then caught the cold my fiancee had last weekend. I think I'm good enough to write today, so we'll try to get something on the page.

Snow tomorrow.

Anna, sorry for your loss.


----------



## Annalog

Good morning from southern Arizona. It is currently dark and in the mid 30s and headed to sunny and in the mid 50s.

DH and I are also going to the dentist today. However we are each going for a small filling, not as bad as getting teeth pulled. Hope your visit goes as well as possible.

Thank you for your condolences. We will be burying Mr. Milquetoast after we return home from the dentist this morning.

Hope everyone stays safe and warm today. May your day be full of wonder.


----------



## Leslie

Good morning everyone,

Anna, sorry to hear about Mr. Milquetoast. What is the average life expectancy of a chicken?

The cold weather has returned. 16 degrees right now with a high of 30 expected. Snow starting tonight.

Happy Tuesday everyone,

L


----------



## Andra

Good morning.  It was 42 and raining on my drive to work.  I hope that the rain washes away some of the cedar pollen.

Anna, I am sorry about Mr. Milquetoast.  I know that he brought a lot of joy to you.


----------



## geoffthomas

Good Morning all.
It is 25 and may rise to 37.
We are expecting the sleet/freezing rain tonight from 7pm until Wed am.


----------



## crebel

Good morning.  20 degrees and snowing here.  Possibly 8" expected in the next 24 hours.

Anna, {{{{hugs}}}} I'm sorry.

Everyone have a safe day.


----------



## loonlover

Good morning.  28 going to 37 with light freezing rain/mist.  Schools are closed and not many cars going by.  It should be above freezing by the time II goes to work and hopefully he won't have too much trouble getting home after midnight.  Precipitation is supposed to end before then.

Anna, sorry to hear about Mr. Milquetoast. 

Hope everyone stays safe and warm today.


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Annalog said:


> R.I.P. Mr. Milquetoast.


Oh No !! Condolences from all of us at the Lighthouse Ranch


----------



## Annalog

Thank you, everyone!



Leslie said:


> ... What is the average life expectancy of a chicken? ...


I read that the average life expectancy of roosters is 6 to 8 years (hens 10 to 15). Mr. Milquetoast was not quite 4.


----------



## Jeff

Good morning, everyone. Condolences, Anna.


----------



## spotsmom

OH NO, Anna!  That is dreadful news. 

23 here and overcast.


----------



## prairiesky

Good morning...it's 20 degrees and heavy snow falling


----------



## Eva Lefoy

Snowed here this morning, on the dead cat outside our driveway.

Hoping for more snow, no more cats.

Sent from my LG-VM701 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Leslie

Good morning,

Snowing here this morning and 21 degrees. I am at home, working from my kitchen table office. This is always fun for me!

L


----------



## Jeff

Good morning, all. Cold and dry here in the heart of Texas. Have a good-un.


----------



## loonlover

Good morning.  We've reached our high of 35 for the day.  But it is partly cloudy and above freezing so maybe most of the icy spots will have a chance to dry up today.  Especially since it is to be windy.

Hope everyone is staying safe and warm.


----------



## Annalog

Good morning from southern Arizona. It is currently a cloudy 40°F and headed to a mostly sunny 60°F. Yesterday's dentist visit went very well. The small cavity was in the same tooth as an old and cracked silver filling. Now both have been corrected with a new white filling.

Thank you, everyone. Yesterday afternoon Mr. Milquetoast was laid to rest under the mesquite where Buttons, our loved cat, Lennon, my loved and musical rooster, Saffron, my mellow hen, and Rosemary, our smart and adventurous hen, have been buried. Eventually we will put a bench there for contemplation and meditation. Unfortunately, nearly enough pavers have been laid to support a bench.

Hope you have a safe, warm, and wonderful day.


----------



## geoffthomas

Good Morning from Maryland.
It is 34 now with 48 the predicted high later.
It started to rain/mist around 8pm last night and so everything was iced by 11.
Which I found out the hard way when I took the dogs out.  Slid down the 20 stairs on the back porch.  Kinda like a toboggan run, without the toboggan.  Anyway it is still iced this am.  But the warm air and the continued rain today should make it all go away in a few hours.


----------



## spotsmom

Hello from Central Oregon where it is 7 degrees and snowing lightly. Only getting into the teens today. 

Stay warm and play safe!


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Good Morning from the SW desert.

Headed to sunny 60s.

Have a great day !!


----------



## Sean Sweeney

Howdy, everyone.

Snowing away. Still coming down pretty good.

Dentist appointment yesterday went fairly well. Loads of cavities that need fillings. For those that can't be saved, I'm going to take the extraction route rather than a root canal. I've heard too many horror stories about root canals, and I'm not going to become one of them. I will need a partial for the front, which isn't covered by insurance (neither are root canals). Thankfully, fillings and extractions are covered.

And breathe.


----------



## prairiesky

-1 and won't get above 3 today....brrrrr


----------



## Sean Sweeney

Morning. Going to get into the mid 20s and not much higher today. Lots to do between writing, groceries, and covering a game later tonight. I'm sure there will be a nap in my future today, as well.


----------



## loonlover

Good morning.  19 degrees with a wind chill of 7.  I don't remember the last time we had wind chills quite this low. A high of 28 is predicted.

Home Show set up at the arena today with the actual show starting at noon tomorrow.  They moved the show to an earlier date this year.  Weather wise it might not have been the best idea. Its going to be cold where I'll be working today.  

Hope everyone has a great day.


----------



## geoffthomas

Good Morning all.
It is 25 with 31 later in a "Fair" day.


----------



## crebel

Good morning.  It is clear and cold here, temperature is currently -10 with wind chill at -17.  We are expecting a heat wave up to 5 degrees this afternoon.

Everyone have a safe and happy day.


----------



## NapCat (retired)

crebel said:


> ....It is clear and cold here, temperature is currently -10 with wind chill at -17. We are expecting a heat wave up to 5 degrees this afternoon....


Gasp !! And to think I enjoyed my work there several years ago......brrr

....meanwhile in the desert, I am delighted to say I do not own a snowshovel....we are headed to a partly sunny 60s gardening day.

Have a great day and Keep Warm !!


----------



## Jeff

Good morning, all. It's not going to get much above freezing today in the heart of Texas.


----------



## Leslie

Good morning,

19 degrees right now--high today is predicted to be 23. Lots of sun after a foot of snow yesterday.

L


----------



## spotsmom

4 this morning going up to perhaps 15 and a major storm coming in to drop maybe a foot at our house in the next 36 hrs. We surely need it. Was too much of a wuss to go skiing today. 

Stay warm


----------



## Jeff

Good morning, KBoards.

It's 27 with an expected high of 34 in McGregor, Texas. Brr. 

Thinking of Harvey today.


----------



## Leslie

Good morning,

3 degrees right now with a high of 23 predicted. I echo Jeff's comment, brrr!

L


----------



## geoffthomas

Good Morning from Derwood.
It is 21 with 36 later. Sunny.
Also sending vibes and prayers Harvey's way.

Today would have been Dona's 72nd birthday.
We miss you Dona.


----------



## loonlover

Good morning.  Cold here at 22 with a little dusting of snow left over from yesterday.

Also thinking of Harvey and his family today.


----------



## Sean Sweeney

Morning, kids. A day full of writing on tap...after breakfast. 16 degrees right now, expected to climb to a modest 28.

Hope everyone has a fantastic day.


----------



## Jeff

geoffthomas said:


> We miss you Dona.


Ditto.
I always enjoyed teasing her for the twenty-something days that she was older than me.


----------



## crebel

Good morning.  It is -6 here this morning but hardly any wind chill, which is a good thing.  Supposedly we are on our way to the blistering double digits of 11!

Everyone have a safe and happy day.


----------



## Sean Sweeney

crebel said:


> Good morning. It is -6 here this morning but hardly any wind chill, which is a good thing. Supposedly we are on our way to the blistering double digits of 11!
> 
> Everyone have a safe and happy day.


Brrrrrrrrrrrrrr!!


----------



## crebel

Sean Sweeney said:


> Brrrrrrrrrrrrrr!!


True! As long as we stay out of the negative double digits, I'm okay with the cold. Beats the 90+ temperatures with humidity any time. I try to save my complaining for the nasty hot weather.

That being said, this winter our average high temperatures have been lower than our historical average lows...


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Good Morning

It is a chilly, overcast 40 in the desert.  Headed to the 50s

Happy Friday all


----------



## *DrDLN* (dr.s.dhillon)

Good morning you all. Good to have some rain after dry spill in California


----------



## loonlover

Good morning.  It is 23 degrees and we have 2-3 inches of snow on the ground. Supposedly it will get above freezing today.

I definitely will not be at the arena at my scheduled time this morning.  I don't see too many people getting out and about very early to attend the Home Show. 

Hope everyone has a good Saturday.


----------



## geoffthomas

Good Morning from Maryland.
It is 25 and cloudy right now.
We expect maybe 30 and perhaps a snow shower later.


----------



## Jeff

Good morning. We're looking for temperatures in the low 60s today.


----------



## crebel

Good morning.  Both the actual temperature (12) and the wind chill (5) are above zero this morning!!  It is snowing lightly and we are looking for a high of 23 today.

Everyone have a safe and happy day.


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Good Morning

Partly cloudy in the desert and headed to the 60s

Hope everyone is having a great weekend.


----------



## spotsmom

18 degrees currently, with 2 feet of snow from the past 48 hours.  Unfortunately, a big tree limb has fallen across the part of the driveway that's in front of the garage.  Good thing we keep the 4WD pickup in the yard!  Snowing right down.

A great day for a book, woodstove, and Pandora (while Hank plows us out with the tractor)!

Should be an interesting weekend in this part of the world.  Hope you're enjoying yours!


----------



## loonlover

Good morning.  32 going to 41 today. More melting should occur before the next round arrives tomorrow afternoon.

Hope everyone has a good day.


----------



## Leslie

Good morning,

17 degrees right now and cloudy. Snow predicted for this evening--1 to 2 inches. I can cope with that.

L


----------



## geoffthomas

Good Morning from the Mid-Atlantic.
It is 28 here in the Maryland suburbs of Wash, D.C.
And we are told to expect a high of 38.  
May get some rain/snow later.  But it shouldn't be much.


----------



## crebel

Good morning.  Back to sub-zero temperatures and wind chills here for the next few days.  We added 2-3" of snow yesterday, only flurries today.

Everyone have a safe and happy day.


----------



## Jeff

Good morning from deep in the heart of Texas.


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Good Morning

It is warm and sunny in the desert....I am just headed to the airport and by tonight will be on the East Coast where it will NOT be warm and sunny.










Have a restful Sunday everyone


----------



## Jeff

Good morning, everyone.

The temperature in the heart of Texas is 37 which is just about the same as the expected high. Dang groundhog.


----------



## Sean Sweeney

Morning gang. 22 degrees, and about to go feed the ponies. Hearing that they weren't eating in their proper stalls. I will make sure they do this morning.

Enjoy the day, and stay warm.


----------



## geoffthomas

Good Morning from Derwood where it is 19 now with 30 expected and partly cloudy.


----------



## Leslie

Good morning,

Snow overnight but sunny snow. 19 degrees and going up to 30. Sounds like Geoff's weather.

Happy Monday everyone!

L


----------



## loonlover

Good morning.  30 degrees with a high of 32 and a possibility of some wintry precipitation at some point today. One of those times when you may see some, you may not see any, nobody really knows.

Hope everyone's week gets off to a good start.


----------



## crebel

Good morning.  -10 degrees today with wind chill at -17, brrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr.  Supposedly two more days of this before reaching the balmy 'normal' February temperatures in the 30s.

Everyone have a safe and happy day.


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Belated Morning Greetings

It was 12 degrees when I arrived at Harper's Ferry, W. Virginia last night.










26 is the expected high.....sigh, what is a nice desert cat doing here?

Have a great week


----------



## spotsmom

17 this morning, but going into the high 30's tomorrow.  There is lots and lots of snow to melt!  Hopefully a few days respite until it may snow again.

Have a happy Monday, all!  Sean, I hope you got your horses back where they belong!


----------



## Sean Sweeney

spotsmom said:


> Sean, I hope you got your horses back where they belong!


I did, I did. It was easy. I walked into the stall on the left and said, "Jesse," and he came in. Went into the other stall and Alex was already in there, his nose in his bowl. I said, "Back!" and he stepped back for me to put his grain in.

Good morning, all. It's 7 degrees this morning. Will be making a bran mash for Jesse along with his other grain. Mostly sunny with a high of 25 today. Have to listen to the audiobook version of one of my books, go to the bank, etc. Today will be a broken up day.


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Good Morning

....from Harper's Ferry, W. Virginia, where it is 14 degrees....argggg










Have a great day !!


----------



## Leslie

Good morning,

1 degree and very cold in southern Maine this morning. Keep warm everyone!

L


----------



## loonlover

Good morning.  Compared to the temps above we are positively balmy at 21.  We also missed out on the snow we were supposed to get yesterday.  No complaints about that.

Have a wonderful day!


----------



## Valmore Daniels

Morning all


----------



## crebel

Good morning.  It is -11 this morning, but no wind chill!  Looking forward to the 30s tomorrow even though it will bring some more snow.

Everyone have a safe and happy day.  Keep those paws warm NapCat!


----------



## Jeff

Good morning, all. Nothing to report from the heart of Texas.


----------



## geoffthomas

Good evening - going down to 14.


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Good Morning

It is 12 (gasp) degrees in Harper's Ferry, W. Virginia.....

.....and SNOW is on the way !!!










Is it Friday yet


----------



## Leslie

Good morning,

Very cold this morning--zero (0) degrees. Brrr! A Nor'easter is heading our way. No ifs about it, we will get snow. The question is, when is it going to start? Late in the day? Noon? Morning? That is what has everyone buzzing.

L


----------



## geoffthomas

Good Morning all.
It is 11 here with a high possible around 28 later.
But IT is now in Atlanta bringing snow/freezing rain/sleet with it.
IT arrives here late tonight and will be with us all night and through Thursday.
And then this one goes North.


----------



## crebel

Good morning.  It is 19 degrees and lightly snowing here, none of the storm that is impacting the south and heading up the East Coast.  You all be careful and stay warm!


----------



## loonlover

Good morning. 27 going to 40 today.

Hope everybody in the path of the storm stays safe and warm.


----------



## Sean Sweeney

Morning everyone. It was 1 degree above earlier, and now it's 14. Heat wave. Supposed to get to 26... and the snow is coming.

Stay warm.


----------



## spotsmom

37 this morning and raining hard. On top of last weekend's 2 feet of snow. Can flooding be far behind? Low 50's today. 

Stay warm and dry in the big storm.


----------



## NapCat (retired)

spotsmom said:


> Stay warm and dry in the big storm.












Yeah.....right !!.....snowed in at a hotel.....sigh

I wanna' go home.....


----------



## Sean Sweeney

Snow Day here in most of the Commonwealth. 19 degrees right now, high of 35... anywhere from 10-14 inches expected. Plenty of coffee and hot cocoa at our disposal... but we didn't get beer. Blah.

Hope everyone has a fantastic, readeous day.


----------



## Leslie

Good morning,

No snow yet--it's supposed to start later this morning. We are bracing for a big storm when it arrives, however.

Happy Thursday everyone!

L


----------



## crebel

Good morning.  No nasty weather to report here.  Temperature is on its way to 40 with much melting anticipated.

Everyone stay safe in the storm areas.


----------



## loonlover

Good morning.  Almost hesitant to post that we're expecting a high of 53 today.

Hope everyone in the storm area stays safe and warm.


----------



## Nancy Beck

Here in northwestern New Jersey, it's snowing...so what else is new? 

Don't know what the temp is, probably around 20 degrees Fahrenheit or so. But these constant snowstorms have to stop! I'm so sick I've trying to dig out my car and the sidewalk.

The estimate for snow totals is in the 6-10 inch range. I think there's about 8 inches out there right now, and it's still snowing...


----------



## geoffthomas

Good Morning from Derwood.
We had snow here.  Over 14 inches.
It is also 34 here now- probably the high for the day.


----------



## spotsmom

Wow, Geoff!! That's a bunch of white stuff!!

Major meltage going on here but Mt Bachelor is getting snow (or so says the Chamber of Commerce). 

You folks back East hang on and stay warm and dry!!


----------



## Andra

I missed the morning because I was out at a State Park teaching class.  It was a gorgeous day.  We ended up sunny and 66.  This is more like Texas winters are supposed to be 

Stay safe everyone.


----------



## Leslie

Good morning,

32 degrees right now and it is sleeting on top of the foot of snow we received. More snow predicted today, then a lull, then another 6" tomorrow afternoon. Ugh.

L


----------



## geoffthomas

Good Morning from Derwood.
It is 35 here now with 38 expected later.
We had another inch or so last night of snow/freezing rain.
Hopefully the mostly sunny and windy conditions today will melt/evaporate some of the ice.

and....Happy Birthday to BTackitt.

And Happy Valentine's Day.


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Good Morning All










Happy St. Valentine's Day and Friday


----------



## loonlover

Good morning and Happy Valentine's Day.  We're expecting a high of 59 with mostly cloudy skies.

Jeff Dunham at the arena tonight.  I'm expecting lots of reading time.

Happy Birthday to Bev.

Hoping weather conditions improve and everyone affected stays safe and warm.


----------



## crebel

Good morning.  We had a good thaw yesterday which, of course, left a layer of ice on the roads overnight.  We were told to expect some 'flurries' this morning - we now have a 4", schools are closed, and it is still coming down.  Sigh...

Everyone have a safe, happy, and warm Valentine's Day.


----------



## Jeff

Happy birthday, Bev.


----------



## geoffthomas

Good Morning all.
It is 34 in Derwood and that is also going to be the high.


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Good Morning !!

It will be enjoying a partly cloudy/ 80 degree day in Death Valley.....IF










.....I get out of this bloody airport (Baltimore).....flight delayed due to snow

Have a great weekend


----------



## Jeff

Good morning, everyone. It's 39 in the heart of Texas going up to 73 later. Have a great weekend.


----------



## loonlover

Good morning.  Currently 35 going to 53 with sunny skies.  Looks like a lovely day in store.

Have a great weekend.


----------



## Annalog

Good morning, nearly, from southern Arizona. Mid 80s and partly cloudy.

Stay safe and hope your weekend is wonderful.


----------



## Leslie

Good afternoon from southern Maine where it is 32 degrees and snowing--again.

L


----------



## Leslie

Good morning,

21 degrees right now with lots of bright sun reflecting off the bright white new snow that fell yesterday. Have a great Sunday everyone!

L


----------



## geoffthomas

Good Morning from Derwood where it is 22 now and 34 later, partly cloudy today.


----------



## loonlover

Good morning.  A high of 62 is expected today with rain coming in tonight.

Hope everyone has a peaceful Sunday.


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Good Morning !!

'da Cat is home where it is headed to a sunny 80 degree day. It has been a very productive, but exhausting week.  Today's plans include several naps !!

Hope everyone has a restful Sunday.


----------



## spotsmom

Good morning from the ski lodge at Mt Bachelor where it is snowing hard. Every powder hound within 200 miles will be here today. As long as they're happy, I'm happy!

Enjoy your day!!


----------



## Jeff

Good morning everyone. It's 64 in the heart of Texas, but I'm wrapped in blankets and still cold. Glad I'm not at Mt Bachelor with spotsmom.


----------



## loonlover

Good morning.  46 going to 69 today with a lake wind advisory and the possibility of rain.  We'll just have to see what actually happens.

Hope everyone's week gets off to a great start.


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Good Morning

Nice sunrise just starting !!  47 headed to the high 70s.
I am off to "town" to have the car serviced, do some shopping, etc.

Have a great day !!


----------



## Leslie

Good morning,

10 degrees with lots of sun. Happy President's Day everyone!

L


----------



## crebel

Good Morning.  A light layer of ice before snow started here this morning.  Supposed to warm up this afternoon.

Everyone have a safe and happy day.  Enjoy if you have a holiday for President's Day.


----------



## geoffthomas

Good Morning all.
It is 21 here with 32 due later.


----------



## Jeff

Good morning (barely). Should be 75 today. I'll be out looking at all the new green shoots popping out of the ground. They give me hope.


----------



## crebel

Jeff said:


> Good morning (barely). Should be 75 today. I'll be out looking at all the new green shoots popping out of the ground. They give me hope.


Lovely thought, Jeff. It's months away here.


----------



## geoffthomas

Good Morning all.
It is 27 here in Derwood with 47 later and mostly sunny (expected).


----------



## loonlover

Good morning.  A high of 73 expected today.

I will be setting up for a banquet at the arena today so won't know for sure that's how warm it will be. 

Hope everyone has a great day.


----------



## Leslie

Good morning,

3 degrees and more snow is predicted--another 3 to 6 inches. This is getting rather tiresome.

L


----------



## Andra

Good morning.  I hate to post our weather since so many of you are still snowed in...  If you need to leave home, this is a good time to visit Central Texas.  We still have large temperature changes during the day, but we are starting out in the upper 50s and moving to the 70s.  We have also had enough rain this winter that our wildflowers should be spectacular in a month or so.


----------



## Jeff

Good morning. It should be 77 in the heart of Texas today. Spring is just around the corner.


----------



## crebel

Good morning.  Leslie, you must be expecting the 2" of snow we got yesterday.  Blizzard warnings already out again for Thursday.  However, today there is sunshine and melting with temperatures heading to 40s - Yay! Too bad I will spending a good portion of it in the dentist's chair...

Everyone have a safe and happy day.


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Jeff said:


> Good morning. It should be 77 in the heart of Texas today. Spring is just around the corner.


...and Good Morning from the SW desert where we are expecting about the same temperatures....but our Spring is here.....all sorts of things already in bloom. Smells wonderful.

Hope everyone is having a good week.


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Good Morning

We are expecting windy 80s in Death Valley today.

Have a great day all...


----------



## Leslie

Good morning,

16 degrees. The predicted 6-8 inches turned into a foot. I think we've gotten to the time of year where they fudge the estimates down, because they know if they tell the truth, people will go berserk.

Sitting here waiting for the furnace guy to come and clean the furnace, then off to work.

Have a good day everyone.

L


----------



## Nancy Beck

Around 14 or 15 degrees at 6:30 this morning when I left for work. Yesterday was a warm day (relatively speaking to the frigid temps we've had to deal with in the NE U.S.), and I dugt out my car some more. Still couldn't get it out. Called roadside assistance, and they finally got it out.

I really hate winter this year.


----------



## loonlover

Good morning.  Looks like a warm, quiet Wednesday in this part of the world.

Hope everyone has a good day.


----------



## crebel

Good morning!  We have sun and are expecting temperatures in the 50s today!  WooHoo - this is winter I can get along with just fine.  I am ignoring the forecasters telling us it will all turn back to another blizzard tomorrow.

Everyone have a safe and happy day.


----------



## Andra

Happy Hump Day!
It was 61 and kind of foggy this morning.  We are heading toward a high of 81.  I hope you all have a wonderful day.


----------



## spotsmom

Leslie said:


> I think we've gotten to the time of year where they fudge the estimates down, because they know if they tell the truth, people will go berserk.


What a great point! I think our ski resort's website snow condition report is written by the Chamber of Commerce. "A bit windy" actually means it's blowing so hard you can barely see.

24 this morning with a couple of inches of fresh powder. Our back pasture is now a lake as the River has flooded. Geese and ducks are already quibbling over real estate!

Have a super Wednesday. We are one day closer to baseball's opening day!


----------



## Jeff

66 and 79 in the heart of Texas today. Have a good un.


----------



## *DrDLN* (dr.s.dhillon)

Good morning you all. It's beautiful sunny day with temp in high 60s... Usual N. California day


----------



## geoffthomas

It reached the 50s here in Derwood today.
Mostly sunny.  Rain in the early am but not much of that actually.


----------



## Leslie

spotsmom said:


> What a great point! I think our ski resort's website snow condition report is written by the Chamber of Commerce. "A bit windy" actually means it's blowing so hard you can barely see.


That gave me a chuckle--yup, the Chamber of Commerce.

This is what they were saying yesterday:

_We only expect a few inches--maybe 4 at the most--but it is going to start snowing at 4 pm which means we'll have *a real messy commute*. Therefore we encourage everyone to leave and get home early because even though we're *only expecting 4 inches* we want the plow trucks to be able to get out on the road and do their job!_

Four inches. HAH! And now it is snowing again. Sigh...this winter is getting really, really old.

L


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Good Morning

We are up for another lovely day in Death Valley as Spring is showing everywhere.
Wildflowers are starting their annual display.

Hope the rest of you keep warm.


----------



## loonlover

Good morning.  65 when I woke up (later than usual) with an expected high of 73 and a wind advisory in effect.

Hope everyone has a great Thursday.


----------



## Jeff

Good morning. It's 70 in the heart of Texas. I see signs of spring.


----------



## Annalog

Good morning from southern Arizona. It is a sunny 50°F and headed to 70°F. I will be packing today for a trip to Gilbert to see my daughter and granddaughters and to Phoenix for Matsuri (Japanese festival). A weekend of paper folding ahead. 

Hope your day is wonderful.


----------



## Leslie

Good morning,

Very bright and sunny this morning--39 degrees right now. Snow is melting!

L


----------



## crebel

Good morning, still sneaking in under the Central Time Zone wire...

So far this morning we have had rain, thunderstorms, sleet, hail, and now the snow has begun with 60 mph winds to come.  Bah humbug.


----------



## spotsmom

In the 30's today and enough wind to keep the wind chimes singing. 

Hope you all have a great day!  "Spring"?  Not sure we have that season here.


----------



## geoffthomas

Good day all.
It is 50 today.
And mostly sunny.


----------



## Andra

I can't even pretend it's close to morning, so Happy Thursday!
We have another lovely day here in Austin.


----------



## loonlover

Good morning.  29 degrees this morning with a high of 64 expected.

Grooming day for the poodle so I'll be out fairly early today.  Think I'll get the car washed after I drop her off.

Hope everyone has a great day.


----------



## Amy Corwin

Good Morning!
It's warm here in North Carolina -- too warm to my mind -- so I'm actually looking forward to the cooler weather we are supposed to get next week. 

It's time to get out in the garden!

Have a great day and an even better weekend!


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Good Morning

40s now in the desert and headed to the 70s.

Have a great Friday


----------



## Jeff

Good morning. Looking forward to another 70 degree day in the heart of Texas.


----------



## crebel

Good morning.  Back to 'normal' winter weather today, temperature currently 21, may warm up 10 degrees or so.  Yesterday's storms had much greater impact not far north of us, although it was the first time I remember being out in a hailstorm while getting from the car to the house.  Those little pea-sized pellets (thank goodness they weren't any bigger!) sting!

Everyone have a safe and happy day.


----------



## Andra

Happy Friday (finally!).  It seems like the weeks where we have Monday off just drag on forever...
We got some cooler weather in again - 44 this morning and I had to pull on a light jacket to get from the car to the building.  But we are supposed to get up to 69-70 this afternoon.
Have a great weekend!


----------



## Annalog

NapCat said:


> Good Morning
> 
> 40s now in the desert and headed to the 70s.
> 
> Have a great Friday


Good morning from southern Arizona. Same here but up to 50°F already. Leaving soon for Gilbert where the forecast is the same.

Hope your Friday is wonderful.


----------



## geoffthomas

Good Day, all.
It is in the 50s today.
We had a "big" rain storm.
And now it is supposed to be dry.


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Good Morning

Headed to the 802s in Death Valley today.

Hope everyone is having a great weekend


----------



## loonlover

Good morning.  A high of 69 expected with clear skies.

Hope all are having a great weekend.


----------



## Leslie

Good morning,

Sunny and bright this morning. 36 degrees right now and going up into the 40s.

Have a great Saturday everyone!

L


----------



## Amy Corwin

Good morning! Looks like a beautiful day. I hope everyone is enjoying the weekend.


----------



## spotsmom

Greetings from Central Oregon where it's in the low 30's with a cloudless blue sky. Going to be a gorgeous day. 

Enjoy your Saturday!


----------



## geoffthomas

Good Morning from Derwood.
It is in the 50s today.  And sunny. Can't complain.


----------



## Jeff

Oops. Missed the day. Hope you all had a good one. I'll try to do better tomorrow.


----------



## Jeff

It's tomorrow. Good morning. The current temperature in the heart of Texas is 61 going up to 75. Have a great Sunday.


----------



## geoffthomas

Good Morning all.
It is 45 here with 50s later.


----------



## loonlover

Good morning.  43 going to 62 today.

Have a lovely day.


----------



## Leslie

Good morning,

35 degrees right now with a high of 40 predicted. No snow predicted, hooray!

L


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Good Morning

It is a beautiful day in the desert...Spring is here.
Gardening, Napping and Kindling on queue.

Hope everyone has a restful Sunday


----------



## crebel

Good morning.  A lazy day is on tap here.  Weather has turned a little colder again (19 is the high for today), but the sky is clear and the sun is shining.  A little snow expected tomorrow.  No signs of spring, but I remain ever hopeful.

Everyone have a safe and happy day.


----------



## SunshineOnMe

Good morning- cloudy and cold- but the birds are singing outside. yaaay spring!


----------



## Jeff

Good morning, all. Only 63 today in the heart of Texas. Have a good un.


----------



## crebel

Good morning.  A brisk 19 degrees this morning and that is about where it will stay all day.  Some snow on the way by noon.

Everyone have a safe and happy day.


----------



## loonlover

Good morning.  54 today with partly cloudy skies. 

Hope everyone has a great day.


----------



## Leslie

Good morning,

30 degrees and sunny right now. No snow in the forecast.

L


----------



## geoffthomas

It is 32 in Derwood this fine morning.
And we are expecting it to go up to 45 with mostly sunny skies.
"Enjoy it while we can".


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Good Morning

Birds are singing, flowers are blooming....and cats are napping
Beautiful day in the desert

Hope everyone's week is off to a good start


----------



## spotsmom

Good morning!  36 this morning supposedly going to be 55 today. I'll believe that when I see it. 

Monday always leads to Tuesday!!


----------



## Andra

Well, it's noon my time, so happy lunchtime!
Jeff reported the weather and we are pretty much the same here.  I hope you all have a great week!


----------



## geoffthomas

Good Morning from Derwood where it is currently 29 and snowing lightly.
We expect to reach a high of 38 today but probably more snow before that.
Have a great day all.


----------



## crebel

Good morning.  Who recently said they think the weather forecasters under predicting expected amounts of snow so folks don't go bonkers when they hear more is on the way?  Yesterday we were supposed to receive a "dusting".  This morning there are a new 4" of the now-despised white stuff on the ground.  It is also -5 for temperatures and going lower.

All that to confess I have lied. I am breaking my promise not to complain about winter temperatures so I can vociferously complain about summer heat and humidity without being a year-round complainer.  I AM SICK OF WINTER!  Sigh...That is all, carry on and have a great day.


----------



## NapCat (retired)

crebel said:


> "...I am breaking my promise not to complain about winter temperatures so I can vociferously complain about summer heat and humidity without being a year-round complainer. I AM SICK OF WINTER! Sigh..."


Honest ! I really did enjoy my summer and winter in Iowa !!

Good Morning All

I am off to another lovely Spring day in Death Valley...the wildflower bloom has begun and promised to be a good one this year.

Hang in there all you folks with snow shovels...


----------



## loonlover

Good morning.  A high of 55 is expected in central Arkansas.  

Hang in there, Chris.  It has to get better.

The Globetrotters are at the arena tonight.  They're always fun.

Have a great day.


----------



## Andra

It's 65 and damp and nasty here in central Texas today.  But it's not snowing, so I guess that is something.
Chris, I wish I knew something that would make you feel better about the weather - have chocolate - maybe hot chocolate??
I have a sick hubby at home.  I think he reverts to a 5-year-old when he feels bad - sigh.  Trying to get a doctor's appointment for him today...


----------



## Amy Corwin

It's a beautiful spring day here! The sun is shining and my jonquils are starting to bloom. The air smells heavenly. Hope everyone is having a great week!


----------



## crebel

Awwwwwwww, *sniffle*.  You all have warmed me right up with your kind words.  On the bright side I have a pot of hot tea, my electric lap blanket, and it is a perfectly excellent day for snuggling up with my Kindle.  I'm sure spring will arrive sometime!


----------



## spotsmom

crebel, it was Leslie and I bemoaning the weather forecasts which we think are publicized by the local Chambers of Commerce.

30 this morning with a north wind of 10-20 mph.  I love Canada and Canadians, but KEEP YOUR WINDS TO YOURSELF!!!

We're off to Taco Tuesday (tacos are a buck) at a local sports bar and then I shall continue to delve into "The King in Yellow".  Perhaps some cocoa with Bailey's will be in order.

Stay warm, everyone!


----------



## Leslie

Good afternoon,

Chris, I feel your pain! We had a few mild days but now it is cold again. At the moment, however lots of sun and no snow, but I am not expecting that to last.

Have a great rest of Tuesday, everyone!

L


----------



## loonlover

Good morning.  32 going to 42 with clear skies later.  There is a lake wind advisory in effect until noon.

I'm up early as I will be working a trade show today.  One where I get lots of reading time. I can't complain.

Hope everyone has a great Wednesday.


----------



## crebel

Good morning.  Today's temperature is -12 with a wind chill of -26. Brrrrr

Everyone have a safe and happy day.


----------



## geoffthomas

Good Morning from "warm" Derwood.
I is 27 now and the high won't go above 31 for the day.
Light snow now with maybe 1 inch accum.


----------



## Leslie

Good morning,

The cold has returned--depending on which thermometer I look at, it is either 3 or 8 degrees. Either way, CHILLY!

Have a great day everyone!

L


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Good Morning

Guiltily, I once again must gloat about another perfect Spring day in Death Valley.

Hang in there gang...keep warm and safe.


----------



## Andra

Happy Wednesday!  Winter has returned to Central Texas as well.  It is in the low 40s and we have a good chance for rain.  My weather app says the low tonight will be down near freezing.  It looks like I may have a fire tonight so I can have a mug of hot chocolate and a kindle and a kitty with my feet on the hearth.


----------



## Jeff

Ugh. Cold again, as Andra has pointed out.

I guess I forgot to post yesterday. Not that I had anything important to say.


----------



## *DrDLN* (dr.s.dhillon)

Good morning you all. It's raining in Sunny CA that we need...


----------



## loonlover

Good morning.  Cold this morning at 19 but it is supposed to warm up to 54 with clear skies.

Another day of reading at the arena in store for today.  Tomorrow night's WinterJam concert will make up for the ease of yesterday and today.

Hope all have a great Thursday.


----------



## BTackitt

I snipped this screenshot last night of our 7day forecast. Currently it is 19* outside... 










So from below freezing, to 80's back to below freezing... Yep, this is Tx.


----------



## Jeff

Good morning, everyone.

I'm not even going to try to compete with Bev. Our weather is similar.


----------



## geoffthomas

Good Morning.
I am just grateful for the mostly sunny in the forecast.
It is 19 now with a high expected of 36.


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Good Morning

It is cool, cloudy and RAINY in the desert today !! yippee










Have a great day


----------



## crebel

Good morning.  Looks like we are in for the extra-cold temperatures for a few more days.  Currently -11 and we can look forward to a high of zero!  My grandson is coming to spend the night tonight, so I won't have any problem staying warm while chasing him around or snuggling together to read.

Everyone have a safe and happy day.


----------



## Andra

Good morning!  Bev and Jeff are colder than we are here in Austin.  The car said 32 on the way to work.  But the sun was coming up and there was no wet stuff so it felt a lot warmer than yesterday.  It's almost the weekend - finally!


----------



## spotsmom

Yikes, crebel.  It's almost March!

31 this morning with frozen fog and ice warnings. So I'm home for the day. Nice break! 

Stay safe and warm


----------



## geoffthomas

Good Morning from cold Derwood.
Where it is 9 right now and only 28 to look forward to.


----------



## Leslie

Good morning,

Still cold here--11 degrees right now with a high of 20 predicted. The good thing is--lots of sun!

Happy Friday everyone!

L


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Good Morning

Desert Dwellers Heaven !!!  60s and a steady soaking rain for two days....

Have a great day


----------



## loonlover

Good morning.  We're absolutely balmy compared to the above posters with a temp of 31.  A high of 54 is expected. 

WinterJam at the arena tonight - I'll be busy with around 16,000 teenagers and their youth group sponsors attending.  It is like no other event held there.

Hope everyone has a good day and their weekend gets off to a great start.


----------



## crebel

Good morning.  It is tropical 11 degrees this morning and supposed to warm up to the 20s.  The forecasters have spoken the dreaded s-word for tonight, tomorrow, and Sunday.  If they have under-predicted this storm, we are in trouble since they are already saying 4-8".

Keep those sunny and warmer reports coming from elsewhere - they give me hope!


----------



## Jeff

Good morning. It's 50 in McGregor, Texas, going up to 80 later. Why do I feel so cold?


----------



## Andra

Jeff said:


> Good morning. It's 50 in McGregor, Texas, going up to 80 later. Why do I feel so cold?


Because it's not as sunny as it was yesterday?

Good morning. Everyone do the happy dance - it's finally Friday!!


----------



## crebel

Just here to say "Good morning!"  

My weather report?  No comment.


----------



## geoffthomas

Good Day all.
It is 17.
Going to 46.
Tired of this, I am.


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Good Morning

It is 40 degrees in the desert with heavy rain, thunderstorms, high winds, flash floods....just delightful !! The cats blew away last night, but they will blow back when the wind shifts....giggle










Have a safe weekend everyone !!


----------



## loonlover

Good morning.  We may or may not be in for some wintry precipitation sometime tomorrow.  I'm trying not to pay too much attention to all the dire predictions.

Last night's concert was mostly uneventful, but it was a long night.  I clocked out well after midnight.  I think today will be a lazy day.

Hope everyone has a great weekend.


----------



## Leslie

Good morning,

Still cold but at least it is sunny.

Have a great Saturday my friends.

L


----------



## PurpleandRedStar

Good morning!  Trying to decide what to eat for breakfast!!!


----------



## Jeff

Good morning. It's warm and going to be hot in the heart of Texas today before winter returns on Monday. March is in like a lion.


----------



## *DrDLN* (dr.s.dhillon)

Good morning you all. Finally we got rain in California. It's going to be another rainy day....


----------



## Annalog

Good morning from southern Arizona. The predicted rain last night missed us; it went north and south instead.  Currently 57°F and headed to the mid 60s. Overcast with intermittent thunderstorms later today. 

Hope your day is wonderful.

Edited to add: The rain started in earnest just after I got the 40 lb bag of layer crumble into the coop.


----------



## geoffthomas

Good Morning from Derwood.
It is 36 now and  a high of 48 later.
But then it looks like rain will start sometime around 3-7pm.
Then the temp will start to drop.
And by tomorrow am it is supposed to be.....well, nasty.


----------



## loonlover

Good morning.  It is currently 48 but the temp will be dropping as the day goes on.  Misting and sprinkling at the moment, but by early evening it will be sleeting.  The forecast is for 1/4 to 1/2 inch of ice.  We're just hoping the power stays on.  

Hope everyone stays safe and warm.  Have a peaceful day.


----------



## crebel

Good morning.  The sub-zero temperatures have returned with a vengeance, but we feel fortunate the weather forecasters over-predicted the amount of snow we would get here.  The brunt of the  storm system missed us.

Everyone have a safe, warm, and happy day.


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Good Morning

After our rain, the air is crisp and the desert is brilliant without its usual coating of dust. We have sunny 70s on queue.










Hope everyone has a restful Sunday


----------



## PurpleandRedStar

Good morning!

It snowed here. Preeety disappointed. Can't wait til' spring!


----------



## Jeff

Brr from the heart of Texas. Not a pretty day.


----------



## Leslie

Good afternoon,

Dreary day--I was doing lots of Kindle reading earlier, finished The Goldfinch by Donna Tartt. I have mixed feelings about it but I am glad I persevered. Now I need to find another good book to read.

Have a good rest of Sunday, everyone!

L


----------



## loonlover

Good morning.  17 degrees with a wind chill of 2. More than an inch of rain fell yesterday, followed by a little snow.  Glad I don't have to venture out today as we are not expected to get above freezing.

Stay safe and warm today, everyone.


----------



## Andra

Good morning.
I was in the HEB parking lot yesterday morning when the temperature started to drop.  We went from 70-ish to much less than that in a matter of minutes.  This morning the car said 22; I am glad that we don't have any wet stuff to go with it.
We did some work in the house over the weekend, but I will admit to spending time with the Stripey-cat in the recliner in front of the fireplace.  He insisted that he needed a fire.


----------



## Leslie

Good morning,

We have a cold week predicted but fortunately, no snow. 14 degrees right now.

Have a good week everyone,

L


----------



## geoffthomas

Good Morning from Derwood, where everything is white.
Our current temperature is 15.  The high, which may come later, is expected to be about 18.
Snow should continue until around 2 pm, accumulating to btw 4 and 8 inches.
We have 4 now.


----------



## crebel

Good morning.  It is currently -9 degrees, but the wind chill advisories have been cancelled and we should warm up to +8 by afternoon.

Everyone have a safe and happy day.


----------



## geoffthomas

Oh, yeah......Happy Birthday to Jeff Hepple.


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Andra said:


> "...Stripey-cat...insisted that he needed a fire..."


Smart cat !!

********

Good Morning All

Great day in the desert, headed to the 70s

Hope your week is off to a good start.


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Happy Birthday, Jeff


----------



## Jeff

Good morning, all. It's icy here and the schools are all on a delayed schedule.

Thanks for the birthday wishes, everyone.


----------



## *DrDLN* (dr.s.dhillon)

Good morning from Sunny N. CA; but it is not sunny and another day of rain.... We do need more rain...


----------



## Leslie

Good morning,

Another very cold morning--4 degrees right now. It was zero when I woke up. Everyone here in Maine is sick of this long, cold winter!

Happy Fat Tuesday everyone!

L


----------



## loonlover

Good morning.  It is cold here at 19 but we will warm up to the upper 30s today.  Schools in the area are still closed, but hopefully a lot of melting will occur today.

Belated birthday wishes to Jeff.  

Hope everyone has a great Tuesday.


----------



## crebel

Good morning!  We are having a heat wave in the teens today, maybe another dusting of snow, but right now the sun is shining.

Everyone have a safe and happy day.


----------



## geoffthomas

It is 20 outside today here in Derwood.
Maybe it will go up to 31 later... and sunny.


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Good Morning

Beautiful sunny day in the desert, headed to the 80s.

Have a great day


----------



## spotsmom

39 here this morning going to the low 50's. 

Hope you are having a pleasant week!


----------



## Jeff

Good morning from deep in the heart of Texas. No ice on the roads this morning. That's a relief. Snow and ice removal in the Waco area is not top notch. The high today should be 50ish with warmer weather to follow. Have a good un.


----------



## geoffthomas

It is 19 now but today we will go up to 40.  Woo Hoo.
And mostly sunny.  Some of the snow pack will melt - well actually most of the rest of it.
Have a great day all.


----------



## loonlover

Good morning.  Still some ice in the area, but warm temps today should melt the rest of it.  

Hope everyone has a good day.


----------



## crebel

Good morning. It is snowing again as I type. It is not expected to amount to much additional accumulation.  Temperatures in the 20s today.  Yesterday was colder, but I sure did enjoy the sunshine.

Everyone have a safe and happy day.


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Good Morning

I am off to Death Valley where it will be in the 80s amongst the wildflowers....giggle










Have a great day


----------



## Leslie

I woke up to snow showers and more cold temps. The snow has stopped and it's about 17 degrees right now. Great weather for running errands.  

L


----------



## spotsmom

38 this morning, forecast in the low 50's with rain and wind. Off on a Costco run. 

Stay warm and safe!


----------



## Jeff

It's 39 going toward 60, deep in the heart of Texas. Good morning, all.


----------



## loonlover

Good morning.  34 with light rain.  Didn't see that in the forecast.  The forecast high for the day is 51.

Headed to the eye surgeon later this morning for cataract evaluation on the right eye.  It has been 3 years since surgery was done on the left eye.  I'm not sure if it is time for surgery, but decided I should have it evaluated before II retires and we only have one insurance.

Hope everyone has a great day.


----------



## Leslie

So, this is getting ridiculous. It's March 6th and this morning it is 4 degrees. That's January weather!! WHEN is it going to warm up?   

L


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Good Morning

I am off to Death Valley....just another day of 80 degrees and wildflowers.....sigh

Have a great day....it WILL warm up in the rest of the country....eventurally


----------



## crebel

Good morning!  It is 18 degrees now after light snow from 9 a.m. - 6 p.m. yesterday, resulting in an additional 2" on the ground - even though my weather bug said it was partly sunny and dry every time I was on my computer.    Let's hope it is a little more accurate today with the prediction that we will reach the high 30s by afternoon with mostly sunny skies (no sun yet...)

Good luck at the eye doctor, Loonlover.  Everyone have a safe and happy day.


----------



## Andra

Good morning!
We are approaching Spring Break in Texas which means that we will probably have at least one more round of icky weather.  Today it's in the 50s and sunny - a truly gorgeous day.


----------



## geoffthomas

So it is only 30 here today.



just sayin......


----------



## Jeff

No bluebonnets or other wildflowers yet in the heart of Texas, but soon, I hope. The highs for the next week are all predicted to be in the 60s with no freezing nights.









My GG-daughter several years ago.


----------



## Sean Sweeney

I hate the cold. That is all.

Good morning.


----------



## Andra

Beautiful sunrise this Friday morning.  It's probably the last one I'll see while driving to work for a while since the dreaded time change is this weekend.  Honestly - split the difference and leave the clocks alone.
Central Texas is in the 40s today heading towards the mid 60s.
Have a great weekend!


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Good Morning

I will be working today below Sea Level (-282')....should be pretty toasty.

Happy Friday to all...Keep Warm !!


----------



## Nancy Beck

At work now. Still freezing cold in my neck of the woods of New Jersey. Waiting for the warm up tomorrow, though I wish spring would come in in full force already (temperature wise, not rain wise).

But no snow, no snow, NO SNOW!  It's a beautiful thing.


----------



## loonlover

Good morning.  28 this morning but heading to 58 with sunny skies.

Cataract surgery scheduled for March 31.

Hope everyone has a great Friday.  Spring has to be coming!


----------



## crebel

Good morning.  The weather bug is giving me no information this morning. However, the sun is shining and it 'looks' warmer even though my bones say precipitation is on the way.

Everyone have a safe and happy day.


----------



## spotsmom

38 this morning with mostly sunny skies. Headed to the 50's today. Great day to get the dogs out for a run. 

Happy Friday!!


----------



## Jeff

Fifty-something and rain, in the heart of Texas. Good morning nice people. I'm happy to be with you for another day.


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Jeff said:


> Good morning nice people. I'm happy to be with you for another day.


What a delightful greeting to see first thing in the morning !!

....always happy to see your cheerful posts.

Purrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr Have a great day


----------



## loonlover

Good morning.  I decided the air had a spring-like feel this morning when I let the dogs out.  Probably wishful thinking, but I like the idea.  38, foggy, and going to 66 today.

Hope all have a great Saturday.


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Good Morning !!

I am headed to Death Valley...my "office" today is the lowest point in the U.S. and should be breezy and close to 90.










Hope everyone is having a warm and cozy weekend !!


----------



## geoffthomas

Good Morning all.
It is nice and warm for a change - 38 now with 59 later.

And Happy Birthday to LoonLover and SJC!!!

just sayin.....


----------



## crebel

Good morning.  It is cloudy today, but a warmer 38 degrees.  Forecasters are whispering about possible 60s on Monday!

Everyone have a safe and happy day.  Extra special good wishes to LL and SJC!


----------



## spotsmom

A cloudy Saturday here in the high 30's but maybe reaching 59 before rain comes in. 

Hope you're enjoying your weekend.


----------



## Leslie

Good morning,

Sunny and 25 degrees right now. Yesterday it made it into the 40s and felt like summer! LOL.

L


----------



## loonlover

Good morning.  Currently 42 with cloudy skies.  The high for the day is supposed to be 58, not quite as warm as yesterday.

Thanks for the birthday wishes.  I worked last night so we'll be going out today to celebrate.

Hope everyone has a peaceful Sunday.


----------



## geoffthomas

Good Morning all.
It is 38 here with 46 expected.
Have a great day.


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Good Morning

It is a cloudy 50 in the desert, headed to the 70s.

Hope everyone is having a restful Sunday....


----------



## Jeff

Good morning. It's 45 and a little dreary in the heart of Texas right now but it should warm up later.


----------



## spotsmom

Does anybody really know what time it is?

Raining hard here this morning, but the temp will get into the low 50's.  I'm planning to watch golf and maybe do some reading.

Hope you're having a good day wherever you are!


----------



## Jeff

Should be 72 in the heart of Texas today. Have a good morning and a better day, everybody.


----------



## Sean Sweeney

Morning everyone. 28 degrees right now and a light snow is falling. Have to go to the dentist today again. Blah.


----------



## loonlover

Good morning.  Headed to 71 today with clear skies.

Hope everyone has a great day.


----------



## Leslie

Good morning,

Sunny and clear with temps in the 30s today. They are predicting snow on Wednesday. Ack!

L


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Good Morning

It is dark, I am sleepy....yet the clocks say it is late......hate this.
50s in the desert and headed to partly cloudy 70s with wind.

Happy Monday....hope everyone's week is off to a good start.


----------



## crebel

Good morning!  At 10 a.m. the sun is shining, it is already 48 degrees, and we are heading to the low 60s - Yippee!!!!

Everyone have a safe and happy day.


----------



## spotsmom

Mid 30's this morning with a brief, pretty snow shower. In the 40's today with variable weather. 

Have a good time today!


----------



## geoffthomas

It is a nice 54 here today.


----------



## Leslie

It is late--trying to get used to the new interface...

L


----------



## Annalog

Good morning from southern Arizona. It is currently 41°F, clear, and dark. Later it should be 71°F, sunny, and windy. 

Hope your day is wonderful.


----------



## Sean Sweeney

Good morning from Massachusetts. Hopefully avoiding the last winter storm of the season. DF is off to work, I have coffee in hand, about to start work once I'm caffeinated, and hopefully will be rather productive today. Hope everyone has a good day.

36 degrees right now, and supposed to get to 48. I think it's going to miss us entirely. Cross your fingers.


----------



## Jeff

Good morning from deep in the heart of Texas. It's only 48 here and won't be getting much above 50, but it beats those freezing days we had last week. Have a great day my friends.


----------



## Nancy Beck

Good morning from New Jersey.  It was a dark and stormy...whoops, sorry, no, actually it was dark when I left for work this morning (a little after 6AM), but it wasn't stormy. Yet. About 35-36 degrees Fahrenheit. It's supposed to get into the 40s (I think), and then a whopper of a rainstorm is supposed come through around 4PM today.

No snow, no wind, no rain...hmm, sounds like a song!

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bcmBrsz0caY


----------



## loonlover

Good morning.  46 here with an expected high of 58 and strong winds.

Hope you have a great day.


----------



## Andra

grumble grumble
I HATE the time change.  Seriously - next year I am going to take off right afterwards.
It's colder and windy here this morning.  Yesterday we got all the way up to 80...
The new forum software is defintely messing with my eyes.  I don't like the bright white background or the orange buttons...  Well, maybe by next week I will like it.  This week I reserve the right to be a grump.


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Good Morning

We are headed to another warm, but windy day in the desert.

Keep Well & Keep Happy


----------



## crebel

Good morning.  I missed hearing from all the regulars yesterday!

We have new snow on the ground this morning.  Not much, but everything is covered.  Currently 33 degrees and supposed to get a few degrees warmer, so the snow shouldn't stick around too long.  Was that our last snow of this hideously long and too cold winter?  Fingers crossed!

Everyone have a safe and happy day.


----------



## spotsmom

19 this morning in Central Oregon headed to the 50's. I'm off to the doc for post op cataract surgery check. Vision has been 20/20 or 20/15!!  Great result!!

Watched the Nats beat the Yanks last night. Opening day is coming!!!

Enjoy the day!!


----------



## Jeff

Good morning. It's a surprisingly chilly 28 in the heart of Texas this morning but should soon warm up to 66 when that lazy sun puts in an appearance.


----------



## geoffthomas

It is 17 here in Derwood with a high later of 34.  High winds all last night.
Enjoy the new day.


----------



## Sean Sweeney

Well, I was wrong about it missing us. We had a little on the ground when we woke up, but it's just resumed in the past half an hour, forty-five minutes or so. And I still have to go out and feed the horses. Couple of deer just traipsed through the yard. And I need to do some work today. Did some yesterday, need to do more today.

Hope everyone has a solid day.


----------



## Andra

Is it Friday yet?  I really need this week to be over.
34 and windy in Austin today.


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Good Morning

Death Valley has sunny and 70s on queue.

Have a great day.


----------



## loonlover

Good morning.  37 this morning but should warm up to a pleasant 67 with clear skies.

Hope everyone has a great day.  Andra, hope your day speeds by.


----------



## crebel

Good morning.  It is a brisk 23 degrees right now, but we are heading to the 60s with sunshine!  The last of our snow on the ground may disappear today and my fingers are crossed that it will be the last we see of it for this season.

Everyone have a safe and happy day.  Andra, I hope your weekend arrives quickly, hang in there.


----------



## Leslie

Good evening,

I woke up to snow. The snow stopped then it got really cold (19 right now). I am really really sick of winter!

L


----------



## Jane917

Good morning, even if it is no longer morning. We returned last night from a week in Honolulu where the temps were wonderful the whole time. Returned to temps in the 60s here in central WA. Leaving tomorrow for MT, where the temps are also mild. Spring seems to be emerging out west!


----------



## Jeff

Leslie said:


> I am really really sick of winter!


Pick one:


Dang that groundhog. 
March should go out like a lamb.


----------



## Leslie

Jane917 said:


> Good morning, even if it is no longer morning. We returned last night from a week in Honolulu where the temps were wonderful the whole time. Returned to temps in the 60s here in central WA. Leaving tomorrow for MT, where the temps are also mild. Spring seems to be emerging out west!


Let's rub a little salt into the wound, shall we Jane?


----------



## Leslie

Jeff said:


> Pick one:
> 
> 
> Dang that groundhog.
> March should go out like a lamb.


Or how about, "There are two seasons in Maine: winter and July." So far this year, this seems to be true!

L


----------



## Jeff

Leslie said:


> Or how about, "There are two seasons in Maine: winter and July." So far this year, this seems to be true!
> 
> L


But Carousel was set in Maine when June Is Bustin' Out All Over.


----------



## Jane917

Leslie said:


> Let's rub a little salt into the wound, shall we Jane?


Your day will come!


----------



## Leslie

Jeff said:


> But Carousel was set in Maine when June Is Bustin' Out All Over.


It's a little known secret but that was actually filmed in July.  



Spoiler



Seriously, I am kidding. I have no idea when it was filmed. Probably May!


----------



## Sean Sweeney

Jeff said:


> Pick one:
> 
> 
> Dang that groundhog.
> March should go out like a lamb.


Well... we really can't pick the groundhog; the groundhog said there would be six more weeks of winter. Unlike last year where we could actually blame the groundhog, since he/it said there would be an early spring, and we got slammed with a blizzard and a nor'easter all within three weeks of each other. No, I'm not bitter about this.......


----------



## Sean Sweeney

And a good morning to you all.  It's gonna be cold until Tuesday. I hate the cold. I really do. I'm moving to Bermuda.


----------



## geoffthomas

Good Morning from Derwood where it is 29 with 54 later.


----------



## Nancy Beck

Good morning - northwestern New Jersey was around 34 or something at 6am and dark. (I really don't like getting up in the dark, but I don't have a choice at the moment. ) The wind finally died down to almost nothing this morning, after the annoying windfest yesterday.


----------



## Jeff

It should be almost 70 today in the heart of Texas. Good morning to you.


----------



## NapCat (retired)

NapCat said:


> Death Valley has sunny and 70s on queue.



....once again I say this with great guilt.....giggle
Good Morning and have a great Friday


----------



## loonlover

Good morning.  70 degrees expected in central Arkansas also.  And maybe some rain by tomorrow.

Have a great day.


----------



## crebel

Good morning.  Sunny and 50s by afternoon, big improvements.

Everyone have a safe and happy day.


----------



## Andra

It's Friday!!!!  I made it!!!!
If I am lucky and I concentrate this morning, I should be able to leave around noon today and go take a nap!!!
It was 50-ish this morning and should be in the 70s later today.
Thanks for the encouragement everyone - it helped.


----------



## spotsmom

In the 30's this morning and now the low 40's with rain.  Gloomy day.  Perfect time to dive into Jeffrey Archer's ne book!

Enjoy your Friday, and know that tomorrow is Saturday!!


----------



## Jeff

Good very early morning, everyone. It's the ides of March and the 6th birthday of my very good friend, and co-author, Camden Martinez.. I'm grateful to have this day.


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Good Morning

I am off to another lovely day in Death Valley....should be busy.....lots of visitors from around the country escaping the extended winter weather.










Have a great weekend !!


----------



## crebel

Good morning.  It is still not quite daylight here and I haven't bothered to check the weather.  It is neither raining nor snowing and I know the temperature is above zero, so all is well.

Happy Birthday to Camden!!  Everyone have a safe and happy day.


----------



## loonlover

Good morning.  A pleasant 48 this morning with the feel of spring in the air.  Birds are singing and shrubs are greening up and/or blooming.

Hope everyone has a great weekend.


----------



## geoffthomas

Good Morning from almost sunny Derwood.
It is 49 this am and we may hit 59 later.

A very Happy Birthday to Camden.


----------



## Leslie

Good morning from southern Maine where is not snowing, sleeting, or raining. Hooray! 40 degrees right now and the sun is trying to break through the clouds.

Have a great Saturday everyone!

L


----------



## Jeff

Good morning, all. Camden asked me to thank you for your kind birthday wishes. The party was all but rained out, but I'm very glad I was able to attend.

It's drizzling and chilly in the heart of Texas. I think I'll stay inside.


----------



## loonlover

Good morning.  Rain fell overnight but seems to mostly be out of the area for the moment.  We may receive more during the day with a slight possibility of wintry precipitation tonight.  Current temp is 57.

Hope everyone has a peaceful Sunday.


----------



## geoffthomas

Good Morning from MD.
It is 38 and soon 42 which is not much of a high.
And we are headed for another snow event this afternoon through tomorrow.
Have a great day.


----------



## crebel

crebel said:


> The last of our snow on the ground may disappear today and my fingers are crossed that it will be the last we see of it for this season.


Good morning. Note to all: finger-crossing does not work - we have a new 3" of snow on the ground, *sigh*.

Hope everyone has a safe and happy day regardless of the weather!


----------



## Sean Sweeney

Good morning.

Had a good day yesterday: washed the car and truck and got them nice and sparkling again. Snow is melting (or was), and my hope is it'll be gone completely within a fortnight. Get that out of the way, and I can start clean up and garden prep.

27 degrees right now, and it's not supposed to get much warmer.

Have a great day gang. Time to type.


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Good Morning

It is a sunny 50 in the desert, headed to the 80s.
Delighted to have a few days off.....gardening, napping and company are in the plans.
(and taxes....sigh)
Have a restful Sunday


----------



## Jeff

Happy St. Patrick's day morning. It's a great day to be alive.

It's currently a chilly 37 in the heart of Texas, but should warm up to 63 later and near 80 tomorrow.


----------



## Nancy Beck

Top o' the morning!   Tis Saint Patty's day, yeah! 

Dark and in the 30s this morning, but at least there's no snow. (Thank goodness!) Missed us by thatmuch (actually, it's coming down in south Jersey, so the snow missed by a whole bunch).


----------



## Leslie

Good morning and Happy St. Patrick's Day!

It is 10 degrees here in southern Maine. Fortunately, it is not snowing but I am sick of cold weather!

Have a great Monday everyone,

L


----------



## loonlover

Good morning.  Chilly here at 32 with a wind chill of 24.  We received a little snow over night.  Not enough to do more than coat the ground.  Clearing later with a forecast high of 56.  Hope that is as accurate as was our getting snow overnight.

Hope everyone has an enjoyable St. Patrick's Day.


----------



## geoffthomas

Now who ever heard of a white St. Patrick's day.
21 degrees now with a high later of only 30.
And we have about 10 inches of the white stuff.


----------



## crebel

Good morning and Happy Saint Patrick's day to all.  Corned beef and cabbage already in the crockpot, come on over for supper.

Cold but sunny and dry here.  Everyone have a safe and happy day.


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Happy St. Patrick's Day


----------



## Andra

Good morning (well, it's morning somewhere...)
I came in late this morning so it was actually light outside during my commute and I saw WILDFLOWERS!  There were not a lot of them yet, be several pretty nice patches of paintbrush and a few smatterings of bluebonnets.  Spring must be somewhere nearby.


----------



## Jeff

Going up to 82 today, in the heart of Texas. That should pop out some wildflowers. Good morning, all.


----------



## crebel

Morning.  Nothing yet that resembles spring here, one of these days it will show up.

Everyone have a safe and happy day.


----------



## geoffthomas

Good Tuesday Morning from Derwood.
It is 28 here this morning.  Mostly cloudy today.  High may be 38.
Hope all is well for everyone.


----------



## Leslie

Good morning from Maine where the temperature is in the single digits! 9! Ack!!!

  

L


----------



## loonlover

Good morning.  33 here but the expected high is 69 with clear skies.

Hope everyone has a great day.


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Good Morning

We are headed to a windy 70 degrees in the desert.

Several folks from the Park Service are visiting today for good coffee, good food and good conversation.

Have a great day and keep warm.


----------



## Andra

Good morning.  Today we are enjoying a 40-degree temperature spread with mid 40s this morning heading to mid 80s this afternoon.  Texas is an adventure!
I hope you folks in the single digits and under get some warmer weather soon.


----------



## spotsmom

19 this morning, headed into the high 40's today. Should be a picture perfect day in the high desert. 

Enjoy your day!!


----------



## Annalog

Good morning from southern Arizona. This morning started in the mid 40s and is headed to the mid 70s. It is clear and windy. I woke to bundles of shingles being delivered to the roof of our house. Fortunately DH remembered that the shingles were coming today. I learned that Home Depot sends shingles on a truck with a conveyor belt so that the roofing material can be deposited directly on the roof. Right now, the roof contractor and his assistant are laying the first row of new shingles over the original shingles (which are in good condition but just starting to lift). I believe that the intention for today is to lay the first row on each side and then stop for the day. Tomorrow will start bright and early and continue until the wind picks up again. By the end of the week we should be able to send proof to our house insurance company that we have a new roof. 

Hope everyone has a wonderful day.


----------



## Sean Sweeney

Morning, kids. Currently 19 degrees in the Commonwealth, but we're supposed to get up to a high of 45. Tomorrow is supposed to be in the 50s! Next Monday they are calling for a high of 38... but this may be the start of our warming trend! Get rid of all this snow so I can get out and cover games and feed my family.

Have a great day, all.


----------



## Jeff

Good morning. It's 52 going up to about 70 in McGregor, Texas.


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Good Morning

I will be working in the lowest point in the U.S. today (Badwater Basin, Death Valley...minus 282 ft)










Should be breezy and near 90

Have a great day


----------



## loonlover

Good morning.  We're supposed to get to 63 degrees today.  

Hope all have a great day.


----------



## geoffthomas

Good Morning from Derwood, MD.
It is 34 now with 43 expected later.


----------



## Leslie

Good morning,

36 degrees right now and that might be the high for today.

Happy Wednesday everyone!

L


----------



## spotsmom

Guess what day it is?  Guess what day it IS?

25 this morning, but bright and sunny.  Hopefully will get into the mid to high 40's.


----------



## *DrDLN* (dr.s.dhillon)

Good morning from sunny N. California. It's a beautiful day with temp in 70s...


----------



## Jeff

Good morning, everyone. The highway embankment is covered with bluebonnets. Another spring. Whew. Thought I was going to miss it.


----------



## Leslie

Those bluebonnets are beautiful. Meanwhile, here in slushy southern Maine, all I see is white. Ugh. 33 degrees and raining today.

Happy Thursday everyone!

L


----------



## geoffthomas

Good Day all.
It is 38 with 56 coming.
A nice day.


----------



## loonlover

Good morning.  39 going to 68 with clear skies.  Sounds lovely.

The bluebonnets are lovely, Jeff.  I've made one trip to Fort Worth when they were in bloom. Really made the drive more enjoyable.

Hope everyone has a great Thursday.


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Good Morning

Headed to sunny 80s in Death Valley today.

Have a great day


----------



## crebel

Good morning.  At least spring is here on the calendar even though the weather still screams winter.  I remain hopeful it will feel like spring soon!

Everyone have a safe and happy day.


----------



## Jane917

It is mid 20s and supposed to get up to mid 50s. Blue skies. I have been traveling for 2 weeks and am so happy to be home!


----------



## Annalog

Good morning from southern Arizona. It is currently sunny in the mid 50s and is headed to the mid 70s. The new shingles are on more than half of the roof already.  

Hope everyone has a wonderful day.


----------



## spotsmom

Good morning!  Clear blue skies, no wind and mid 30's.  Going up to the low 50's today.  Maybe we will actually have spring this year.  A novel idea.

Enjoy the day!


----------



## Jeff

Good morning, everyone. I'm watching the eastern horizon, waiting for the sun. It should be 75 today.


----------



## Nancy Beck

Ah, spring in New Jersey!  Nice day, even though it was dark out (as usual) when I left for work this morning.

Tho there's talk of measurable snow on Tuesday. Bah! Winter just doesn't want to give up yet.


----------



## Sean Sweeney

Good morning and Happy Friday. 35 degrees in Mass. currently, supposed to get up to 44. Hearing the same about the potential for snow on Wednesday.... that would make me cry and get all panicky that spring sports won't get started on time. 

Spring sports not starting on time = no steady money coming in = we don't eat. That's a problem. I keep looking out the window, saying, "Meeeelt! Meeeeelt!" Some of it has, but if it doesn't all go away soon...... we'll be eating Ramen.


----------



## geoffthomas

Good Morning.
It is 36 and later 57.


----------



## loonlover

Good morning.  Expecting a high of 75 today.


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Good Morning

Happy Spring, Happy Friday.....Happy Cat










Have a great day


----------



## Andra

TGIF!
Good morning from Austin.  Our weather today is much like Jeff's.
Enjoy your weekend!


----------



## Jane917

30 degrees in Central Washington, predicted to go up to mid 50s. Spring is certainly in the air.


----------



## Leslie

Good morning--yes, it is still morning! 

Up early for a visit to the dentist. It feels like spring with the temperature a whopping 40 degrees! Snow is melting! Of course, they are predicting another storm next Wednesday but we won't talk about that. 

L


----------



## Jeff

Good morning. I have an announcement to make and I'm going to break all the rules and make it here. This is essentially what I'm simultaneously posting to Facebook:

Looking forward to having all my children and grandchildren with us soon, I slept later than usual on the Sunday before Christmas. The warm water felt good on my arthritic shoulders. At my age I felt blessed that arthritis was this kind. My mother and her younger sister Margie suffered cruelly.

I coughed. Just coughed. Something in my chest popped. My vision started to cloud. I tried to step out of the shower but toppled onto the floor landing on my face.
Jo Ann heard me fall. The bathroom door was locked. She ran outside, roused our neighbor and called 911 while he kicked down the door.

I regained consciousness when the paramedics put an oxygen mask on me. All I could think about were the things I should have gotten done by now. I wasn't ready to die. I hadn't prepared Jo Ann. I wasn't prepared. Crap.

At the emergency room they decided that I'd suffered from a somewhat rare lung collapse called spontaneous pneumothorax. After two surgeries and six weeks of hospitalization and rehabilitation I was released.

Although I exercised as much as possible, I couldn't walk more than fifty feet without stopping. Finally, on the 3rd of March I met with a lung specialist at the other major hospital in Waco. After a number of tests he looked surprised. "You don't have COPD."

"Isn't that good?" I asked.

He switched to an x-ray image. "But these lungs are abnormal," he said. He shook his head. "But it's not COPD."

"I quit smoking cigarettes quite some time ago," I said, hoping that might clear up his confusion.

He looked at the CT scan again and zoomed down my airway. "Idiopathic pulmonary fibrosis," he muttered.

"How long do I have?" I asked.

"A year," he said.

I'm not sure how we got to that fatal conclusion so fast but we did and there was no turning back. The doctor and I exchanged a glance, and then we both looked at Jo Ann. Her face was white but composed, as she always is.

"Fifteen years," the doctor amended. He looked like he wanted to be somewhere else.

Now, three weeks later, I know that I won't have a long time to live, but I will have a chance to do many of the things that I want or need to do to prepare to die. One of those things is to write a book about this journey I find myself on.

With contributions from my daughter, Lisa Hepple Martinez, a health insurance executive, My son Scott and his wife TereLyn, who are both professional editors and excellent writers, my cousin Dr. Amy Fleisher Hutton MD, and several of my good friends who write, including our own Dr. Leslie H. Nicoll, PhD, MBA, RN, BC, this last book will be published by Bristlecone Pine Press, an imprint of Maine Desk LLC focused on nursing and patient care. The working title is _When You Awake and Find Me Gone_. My family and I sincerely hope that our work will be useful to others who have to face the end of life in modern America.


----------



## geoffthomas

Good Morning all.
Yes I can still say that.
My friend Jeff Hepple is going to write a new book.
It will be great and I will enjoy it, just as I have all his prior works.
And I will look for every new development in medical science to help.


----------



## Annalog

Good morning from southern Arizona. The weather is partly sunny and partly cloudy. So is life.

To everyone, and especially Jeff, may each day be filled with wonder.


----------



## loonlover

Good morning.  And a thank you to Jeff for being willing to share his journey with others.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Jeff, I know you, and I know you will fight the good fight until the end. You've been a good friend to me and many others on KB so whatever I can do to help you with the book in any way, please let me know.


----------



## crebel

Good morning.  Southeast Iowa has returned to winter temperatures with single digit wind chills today and March snow in the forecast.

Jeff, thank you for sharing your journey and your friendship.  We are all daily on that same journey, but we have not (or don't) acknowledge it as you and Jo Ann are having to.  I wish you both strength, peace, and ongoing joy as you travel on your shortened path.

Everyone have a safe and happy day.


----------



## Jeff

Thanks dear friends. It's been fun.


----------



## Leslie

Good early afternoon,

Thanks for sharing that Jeff, and thanks for all the kind words everyone.

Winter is still here with us in Maine, despite the date on the calendar.

This morning was dog check-up day at the vet. We spent a small fortune to find out they are healthy.

L


----------



## spotsmom

Good morning everyone.

Jeff, I read with great sadness your honest and open email.  I admire your courage, and will look forward to reading your book.  Please take care, and know all the good thoughts from your Kindleboard friends are with you every day.


----------



## Jeff

Thank you. I've had a terrific life, especially the last few years with my friends at KBoards..


----------



## The Hooded Claw

Wow, Jeff. I admire your attitude!


----------



## Jeff

The Hooded Claw said:


> Wow, Jeff. I admire your attitude!


Why, thank, you Claw! That's really kind of you to say. Actually I think I'm very lucky to be struck with pulmonary fibrosis. The end is usually quicker and cleaner than most terminal illnesses and the treatments, are less debilitating than chemo and the like. If I become a candidate for cadaver lungs there's a chance that I could be around for several more years.

For a time my memory was suffering badly, but I'm taking a powerful steroid now that seems to have restored me to senior status. I'm still and will remain the official KB curmudgeon until I pass that torch. It was given to me by Dona just as she died. I'm actively looking for candidates. Julie is probably the front-runner.


----------



## geoffthomas

Good Morning all from Derwood.
It is 38 now with 47 promised for later.


----------



## loonlover

Good morning.  It is 43 going to 56 with a slightly cool breeze this morning.


----------



## Leslie

Good morning,

35 degrees right now and lots of sun but the sky is not blue. Maybe later.

Have a great day everyone!

L


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Good Morning All

Headed to sunny 70s in the desert...folks coming over later for our first meeting of a new Canasta Club.
Should be fun.

Hope everyone is having a peaceful Sunday.


----------



## spotsmom

Good morning from the top of Mt Bachelor where it's in the 40's, sky is blue, and all the people on Spring Break are here.  Makes things interesting. 

I hear weather is for a foot of snow up here in a couple days. Oh boy. 

Hope you all are enjoying the day.


----------



## spotsmom

Before I forget this, being the old person that I am, Jeff's saying that a cadaver lung might work for him reminds me that we should all register as organ donors.  I know I did, and it's noted on my driver's license.


----------



## Jeff

spotsmom said:


> Before I forget this, being the old person that I am, Jeff's saying that a cadaver lung might work for him reminds me that we should all register as organ donors. I know I did, and it's noted on my driver's license.


Good post/point, Mom.

If you register as an organ donor your organs are actually harvested and kept viable for transplant. The life-or-death competition for these organs is fierce among the young.

Cadaver organs are taken from unclaimed corpses and abundant enough that they are often available to older patients without any risk of depriving anyone younger.

I didn't understand any of this and had initially refused to participate in any transfer program, fearing that I might take away years from some young person. However when I told the young surgeon who removed my cataracts that an appointment next year was probably unnecessary, she explained the cadaver lungs to me.

I'm surprised almost every day by something I didn't know about medicine. For example, did you know that you can request and received your medical records, lab results and notes after each doctor visit? Leslie explained it to me yesterday. Even if I wasn't writing a book about dying I'd like to have those data to be sure I didn't miss an important point.


----------



## Jeff

Thank you, kinbr. You've been a good friend to me over the years here on KB. I'm sorry for your loss. Knowing that time is short is something of a blessing in disguise - I don't take anything for granted.

Good morning, everyone else. It's currently 43, deep in the heart of Texas. The high later should be 70. It really looks like spring at last.


----------



## Nancy Beck

Jeff,

My hat is off to you that you can talk about this so...coherently and calmly. As you said, at least you can say your goodbyes.

I'll look for the book whenever it's available.

May you and your family continue to find peace.


----------



## loonlover

Good morning.  36 going to 60 here today.  I have to make myself do some yard work this week.  

Hope its a good Monday for all.


----------



## Andra

Good morning everyone.  We had another little front over the weekend so our temps are a little lower again.
Jeff, that is a beautiful photo of wildflowers - I haven't seen any spots that are mixed like that this year.  But if you are in Austin, there is a huge patch of bluebonnets along Mopac in the vicinity of Braker.  Thank you for offering to share your journey with others.  I don't know many people who would be able to do that.  If there is anything that I can do to help, please let me know.  I am probably about 2 hours away from you.


----------



## Jeff

Andra said:


> If there is anything that I can do to help, please let me know. I am probably about 2 hours away from you.


We should do another KB meetup in Salado. I keep seeing new members from Central Texas. We might even be able to entice some older, stick-in-the-mud, members like Maria Schneider or Brendan Carroll. But it has to be soon. If I get a lung transplant I won't be able to ride in a car for 6 months.


----------



## geoffthomas

Good Morning all.
It is 23 now in Derwood with a high today of perhaps 40.
And tonight/tomorrow we may have snow again.

Jeff - I also did not know much about current medical conditions until I needed the triple bypass.  There is so much that we, the public, could benefit from knowing - in plain terms.
In our Washington Post this past weekend, Michelle Singletary who writes the financial advice column had a terrific piece.  It was about her mother who is now in the hospital and has no legal papers.  Her mother is a very Private person.  Michelle actually pleads with her readers to get a will/medical power of attorney/etc. before they need it.


----------



## Jeff

geoffthomas said:


> Jeff - I also did not know much about current medical conditions until I needed the triple bypass. There is so much that we, the public, could benefit from knowing - in plain terms.
> In our Washington Post this past weekend, Michelle Singletary who writes the financial advice column had a terrific piece. It was about her mother who is now in the hospital and has no legal papers. Her mother is a very Private person. Michelle actually pleads with her readers to get a will/medical power of attorney/etc. before they need it.


Everyone should have those documents, regardless of their age or health, otherwise you could end up in the care of a hospital with no recourse. It's a complicated world.


----------



## Annalog

Good morning from southern Arizona. It is mostly sunny and 46°F and headed to the mid 70s. The new shingles on our roof were finished a few days ago. We found that all of the trim on our house needed replacing so DH thought it would be a good time to see if I would agree to changing the color scheme of the house to match the old Southern Pacific railroad stations. Our house is now being painted Tan Almond (dark mustard) with Mesquite Tan (dark brown) trim. No other house in the area is in these colors. 









DH is away watching the granddaughters while our daughter is on a business trip so I woke up the chickens yesterday feeding them before leaving for work. Today they will get dinner very early. 

For those who are healthy, consider donating blood. I am close to getting my name on the 13 gallon board at the local Red Cross.It takes less than an hour for me every 8 weeks or so. It also gives me a check on blood pressure and hemocrit count (how I learned a few years ago that I was anemic). There are also cookies. 

DH and I are listed as organ donors and our daughter knows our intentions. When my brother died of anaplastic thyroid cancer a few years ago, we learned how quickly life could change and that there would not always be a tomorrow. My mom has all her appropriate paperwork in place. DH and I need to work on ours.

Hope your day is filled with wonder.


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Good Morning

It is a beautiful day in the desert....I have a bit of cold so will be living up to my namesake today.
The Canasta Club last night was a huge success.

Have a  great day !!


----------



## spotsmom

A lovely 24 this morning. The sun is out and the birds are singing. The turkey vultures are back, so spring must be here.


----------



## crebel

Good morning.  Thought I posted early, but I guess not!  Do you know what is falling from our sky this morning?  DO YOU??  Yes, it is more frozen white stuff, *sigh*.  The robins that have been showing up for about a week seem very confused.

Everyone have a safe and happy day.


----------



## Annalog

spotsmom said:


> A lovely 24 this morning. The sun is out and the birds are singing. The turkey vultures are back, so spring must be here.


I was just watching a trio of vultures circling overhead. I had looked up because the roosters had started their "hawk" racket.


----------



## Nancy Beck

Went to work in the dark as usual, but it brightened up about halfway there. In the 20s this morning, back to the frigidness. Bah!

And then there's supposed to be some snow tomorrow night into Wednesday morning. Hopefully it'll just be a dusting or a couple of inches, because I am so SICK of this winter! It's spring - enough already!


----------



## Jeff

Good morning, ya'll. It's 37, in the heart of Texas, but it should warm up to the mid 60s when that lazy old sun shows his face.

I'm feeling pretty good today after a fairly rough day yesterday. I was warned that idiopathic pulmonary fibrosis is unpredictable, but the reality of being constantly out of breath is worrisome. I've been fortunate to have more good than bad days so far.

I apologize to Betsy for being rude to her yesterday. The steroids make me snappish. I'm working very hard at controlling that.


----------



## crebel

Good morning.  Cold here this morning, but yesterday's snow is already gone so that's a plus!

I'm doing the happy dance over the e-book settlements this morning.  I may clear my wish list of books today.

Everyone have a safe and happy day.


----------



## Andra

Good morning!  See Jeff's post for the Central Texas weather report.
Chris, I am doing the happy dance about the book settlement also - but I am far from clearing my 13 page wish list.  But I made a good start, spending $40 in a matter of minutes.
I hope all of you enjoy a day filled with endless wonders (I am watching old Warehouse 13 episodes).


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Good Morning

I am off to Death Valley for another beautiful day full of visitors from snow & ice country.

Have a great day.


----------



## loonlover

Good morning.  Currently 40 going to a high of 59, but we will be back to a low of 29 tonight.

Hope everyone has a great day.


----------



## geoffthomas

Good day all.
It is 32 now and has hovered near/over freezing most of the day.
We have had an almost steady light snowfall since 8:30 this am.
Not much of a problem at all.  No accum on the roads/sidewalks.


----------



## Jeff

It's 50 going toward 60 in McGregor, Texas with some drizzle expected all day. Good morning, KBoards.


----------



## Nancy Beck

Another cold day in the 30s this morning. Will Spring ever arrive in Jersey?


----------



## Andra

Morning all -
I drove through drizzle to get to work this morning.  We supposedly have thunderstorms on the horizon.
I think I may have finally adjusted to the stupid time change


----------



## Sean Sweeney

Good morning, gang. Cape Cod is getting battered, but thankfully I'm about two hours from where the worst of it is centered. 28 degrees thanks to a 30 mph wind, supposed to get up to 36 today. there may be a touch of snow squalls, but that's nothing I can't handle. I have nearly reclaimed my front lawn of snow and ice. It will be warm enough this weekend that I'll be able to pull the grill off the back porch and barbecue dinner.

Hope everyone has a productive day!


----------



## Leslie

Good morning,

Cloudy right now with very high winds expected today. 26 degrees at the moment. It appears that the possible snow that was predicted is staying out to sea. Fine with me!

L


----------



## Amy Corwin

Good Morning!
It's a beautiful, but cold, day with a bit of wind ripping through the garden. Our daffodils are in their final stages of bloom and starting to fade, but other flowers should be picking up pretty soon. We had a beautiful show of plum blossoms, so I hope we don't get any more cold weather as I'm looking forward to a "bumper crop" this summer.

Wishing the best to everyone!


----------



## Annalog

Good morning from southern Arizona. Mostly sunny and headed to the mid 70s. Red Flag (fire) and wind advisories are in effect. Good that I had already planned to drive to Tucson early to wish my mom a Happy Birthday before going to work.

Hope your day is wonderful.


----------



## loonlover

Good morning.  41 going to 61 with rain coming in tomorrow.

Hope all are having a great Wednesday.


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Good Morning

High winds in the desert.

'da Cat is one sick puppy (pun) today and staying home from work.










Have a great day


----------



## Jeff

Hope you feel better soon.


----------



## geoffthomas

Good Morning from the suburbs of the Nation's Capital.
It is 37 and that may be as warm as it is going to get.
Have a great afternoon.


----------



## Jeff

Good morning, all. It's 61 going to be 84, in the heart of Texas. 

I'm trying to research prescription drug coverage under medicare but Healthcare.gov keeps crashing.


----------



## Sean Sweeney

Good morning from my week-old laptop! A beautiful, sunny day on tap here in Massachusetts. It's 18 degrees right now, but supposed to get up to 45 degrees... I may fully reclaim my front lawn today! Supposed to be a wet weekend, though. May not get the grill off the back porch just yet.

Hope everyone has a great day.


----------



## geoffthomas

Good Morning all.
It is 23 now in Derwood, with 48 the high later.
A pretty much sunny day coming up.


----------



## loonlover

Good morning. It is 53 going to 68 with a good chance of rain today through tomorrow.

NapCat, hope you are feeling better today.

Have a great Thursday!


----------



## crebel

Good morning!  It is 41 with rain today.  Rain instead of snow!!  Yippee!!!

I also hope NapCat is on the mend.  Everyone have a safe and happy day.


----------



## Jeff

crebel said:


> I also hope NapCat is on the mend.


Oh, me too. I just noticed he's MIA.


----------



## Amy Corwin

Good morning!
It's a frosty morning here in North Carolina, but I'm making a warm, crusty loaf of sourdough bread, so it isn't all bad to be inside!

Hope everyone's week is going well,
Amy


----------



## Leslie

Good morning,

It's sunny but still cold here in Maine. 20 something. I am tired of this cold weather.

L


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Belated Morning Greetings

...and Thanks for all the Well Wishes...










....spending another day in bed to shake this thing; felt bad calling in as we are extremely busy with Spring Break visitors.

Should be back at work tomorrow.

Have a great day all


----------



## spotsmom

First, I'd like to thank NapCat for sending me this nasty cold. Ugh. 

35 this morning and snowing!!


----------



## Jeff

Good morning from deep in the heart of texas where it's currently 68 with an anticipated high of 90, today.


----------



## Nancy Beck

40 degrees, cloudy, and we're due to get rain this afternoon in Jersey. I don't like rain, but it's better than snow (which we've had waaaay too much of this Winter).


----------



## crebel

Good morning.  It is 34 going to the upper 40s and supposed to be partly sunny today.  We had gentle, misty rain most of the day yesterday with a couple of rounds of thunder.  I think our snow is officially gone!

Everyone have a safe and happy day.


----------



## NapCat (retired)

spotsmom said:


> First, I'd like to thank NapCat for sending me this nasty cold. Ugh.


Sorry about that, but don't worry, I kept enough for myself...I am headed into work, but feel like "something the cat dragged in..."

Hope everyone has a great Friday


----------



## loonlover

Good morning.  Not much change in the temperature today - currently 63 going to 68 with rain.

Cher is in concert at the arena tonight.  I expect to be busy, but I'll have my Kindle with me just in case.

Hope everyone has a great Friday.


----------



## spotsmom

35 at my house this morning but 4 new inches on the mountain and another 5 predicted today. Hi ho, hi ho, it's off to work I go. 

Wishing you all a joyful Friday.


----------



## Annalog

Good morning from southern Arizona. It is currently sunny and 47°F with a predicted high of 70°F. Due to the high winds the past few days (and running out of the main paint color), our house is about halfway repainted; the back (north side) looks great but the front and ends look strange.  However, the old Southern Pacific railroad paint scheme is starting to grow on me.  I plan to be working outside today on my day off.

NapCat and SpotsMom, hope your colds are gone soon.

Hope everyone has a great Friday.


----------



## Leslie

Good morning,

Dreary with a chance of rain but at least the temperature is above 32! Maybe spring will arrive sometime soon--hooray!

L


----------



## Jane917

It is 38 in central Washington, heading up to the high 50s.

I don't read this thread everyday, and just read Jeff's comment. Thank you, Jeff, for sharing this very personal journey. Thank you to the fine people who are supporting you and documenting the journey.


----------



## geoffthomas

It may go up to 60 today here.
But it is raining all day.
Better than snow, IMHO.


----------



## Jeff

Good morning, all. Looks like a pretty day in store for the heart of Texas - 73, minimal wind, no rain. My son and his family will be driving down here from Dallas later. They were here for Christmas, but I was in the hospital so I'm really looking forward to seeing them.


----------



## Leslie

Good morning,

39 degrees right now and sunny, although rain is predicted for this afternoon. High of 48 today! Break out the shorts and margaritas!

L


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Good Morning

We have 80s, but high, gusty winds in Death Valley this morning.  Hope it does not ruin several special programs we have scheduled around the Park today (MARSFEST !)

Hope everyone has a great weekend.


----------



## loonlover

Good morning.  49 going to 66 today with clear skies.  Rainfall total yesterday was over an inch and a half so some drying out is now in order.

Last night was an easier night than I expected.  I actually read over 150 pages in addition to taking calls and doing some paperwork for my boss.  What a job I have! It was a late night, however.

Hope everyone is having a great weekend.


----------



## crebel

Good morning.  I have no idea what the forecast is for today, but the sun appears to be shining so all is well.

Off to the huge annual used book sale at the State Fairgrounds today.  Cookbooks are about the only thing I buy for myself in paper anymore, but I usually walk out with several bagsful of books for the grandkids.  Lots of fun.

Everyone have a safe and happy day.


----------



## geoffthomas

Good Morning from Derwood.
It is 54 and that is the high for the day.
Gonna rain all day - maybe some thunder later.


----------



## Annalog

Good morning from southern Arizona. It is a sunny 67°F and headed to the high 70s.  DH's mom is still in the hospital; the doctors are trying different drugs to find one that works for her. I am waiting to hear from DH how it is going.

Headed to work soon. 

Hope your day is full of wonder.


----------



## Jeff

Good morning, everyone. It's 47, should be 73, in the heart of Texas.

I had a great time with my son and his family yesterday. The drugs I'm taking make me hyperactive and overly talkative so I hope I didn't drive them all crazy.

Hope you have some answers, Anna.


----------



## Leslie

Good morning,

34 degrees and pouring rain. Good day for a pluvophile!

L


----------



## Jeff

Leslie said:


> Good morning,
> 
> 34 degrees and pouring rain. Good day for a pluvophile!
> 
> L


Okay. I had to look that one up.


----------



## loonlover

Good morning.  A high of 70 and clear skies expected today.

Hope everyone has a peaceful Sunday.


----------



## crebel

Good morning.  It is 37 and going to 71 today!!!  I would be happy for this weather to stick around for a long time.  Enjoy your pluvial day, Leslie - just keep telling yourself it isn't snow.

Everyone have a safe and happy day.


----------



## Jeff

crebel said:


> ...Enjoy your pluvial day, Leslie...


Show off.


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Good Morning








and high wind in the forecast for the next two days....glad to be home next to the fireplace.

Hope everyone is having a restful Sunday.


----------



## crebel

Jeff said:


> Show off.


   Enjoyed our conversation in KB chat last night, too! Always nice to be able to say good morning and good night.


----------



## Annalog

Good morning from southern Arizona. Today's forecast is "clouds and sun" with 60°F the current temperature and 80°F is the predicted high. Once again we have a red flag warning in effect due to the hot, dry winds.

It appears that the latest medication is working for DH's mom.  Next will be physical and life skills therapy for way to help deal with weaker and easily fatigued muscles. Then hopefully home from the hospital. Not sure of the timeframe.

My plan to celebrate turning 60: Feed chickens, eat breakfast, run/walk three miles, eat lunch, go to work.  

Hope your day is wonderful.


----------



## Jane917

33 degrees and expected to get up to low 60s! Skies are blue so far. Looks like a lovely Sunday. I am starting off the morning with a webinar, then off to cleaning up the yard.


----------



## Jeff

Happy birthday, Anna.


----------



## spotsmom

32 in Sunriver this morning with a dusting of snow. May get into the mid 40's. Other than a handbell concert this afternoon, I plan to do not much of nuttin'. 

Enjoy your day!


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Annalog said:


> My plan to celebrate turning 60: Feed chickens, eat breakfast, run/walk three miles, eat lunch, go to work....NO! NO! NO!....Eat Cake !!











Birthday Wishes from all of us at the Lighthouse Ranch


----------



## Annalog

Jeff said:


> Happy birthday, Anna.


Thanks, Jeff.



NapCat said:


> Birthday Wishes from all of us at the Lighthouse Ranch


Thanks for the gluten free Birthday cake, NapCat.


----------



## loonlover

Good morning.  49 going to 74 today with clear skies.

Today is cataract surgery day.  Looking forward to having it over with.  Figure we'll be on our way home by noon or so.

Anna, Happy Belated Birthday.

Hope everyone's week gets off to a great start.


----------



## Nancy Beck

In the upper 30s/low 40s this morning in New Jersey, skies are overcast. Most of the rain is gone, just a few drips and drabs this morning. It's supposed to clear out later today. I hope.


----------



## Jeff

Good morning, all. I'm off for a vacation in the hospital. I'll take my netbook so I can say good morning while I'm there.


----------



## crebel

Good morning.  "It was a dark and stormy morning..."  

Everyone have a safe and happy day.  Thinking good thoughts for LL and Jeff.  Belated Happy Birthday, Anna!


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Good Morning All

Still dusty/hazy with more wind on the way.....I am off to "town" for a "chores-day"

Have a great Monday


----------



## spotsmom

Happy Monday!! 30 this morning with rain and snow showers predicted. 

LL, hope your cataract surgery turns out as wonderfully as mine. Amazing vision. 

We are all there with you, Jeff!!


----------



## Leslie

Good morning,

I woke up to sleet, hail, rain, and 2 inches of crunchy, wet stuff on my car.   This is not a good way to start the week.

Have a good Monday everyone.

Leslie


----------



## *DrDLN* (dr.s.dhillon)

Good morning from N.California. It's sunny now but chances of rain later today...


----------



## Jeff

I have pneumonia. A day in ICU,one or two in a regular room and I'm outta here.


----------



## Annalog

Thanks everyone for the birthday wishes.

Good day from southern Arizona. Sunny and headed to high 70s with wind advisory and fire watch.

DH is headed for a diagnostic blood test after a visit with our GP. The results will be available before we make an appointment with the neurologist. If DH has myasthenia gravis, it would probably be at a very early stage. His mom is doing well on the second medication.

Jeff, my thoughts are with you. Short visits are better than longer ones.

LL, best result wishes for your cataract surgery. Be diligent with the eye drops.

May your day be filled with wonder.


----------



## geoffthomas

Ok, Good Morning all (yeah a little late).
Happy Belated Birthday, Anna. And prayers for your DH to have a good outcome.
Jeff - good to know that you will only be there for a short visit.
LL - hope all went well.
It is warmer and sunny here today - yay!


----------



## intinst

I know it isn't morning, (well, here in AR, anyway) but thought I would post to let all know that LL's surgery went well. She's having a little pain, but that's what hydrocodone  is for, although it is making her sleepy. Nothing she needs to do today anyway.


----------



## crebel

Thanks for the update, Intinst, although I wish it didn't require surgery for Loonlover to get you posting here again!

{{{gentle hugs}}} for LL.


----------



## Jeff

What Chris said, II. Speedy recovery, LL.


----------



## loonlover

Good morning.  We're expecting temps in the 70s again today.

Thanks for all the well wishes.  I am glad to have the surgery over with.  No pain in the eye today, but I'm having a little trouble with focusing at the moment.  I do expect that to get better and will be seeing the surgeon later this morning.

Hope everyone's April gets off to a good start (without too many April Fool jokes aimed your way).


----------



## Jeff

Good morning, all. It's 66 going toward 80, in the heart of Texas.

I'm still in ICU, but feeling better.

LL, it can take a week for your vision to clear completely.


----------



## geoffthomas

Good Morning from Derwood.
It is 34 now but we will get a high of 63 later - sunny today.
I hope all are feeling well today and that your medical conditions continue to improve.
We have a big fire within a few miles of us.  Some new construction of multiple unit apartment building is in the process of burning down.  Lots of smoke, lots of traffic issues because it is visible from a very major interstate highway.


----------



## crebel

Good morning.  A late start for me today! The sun in shining, the wind is howling, and the temperatures are cooler again.  We will only make it up to about 40 today after reaching the 70s yesterday afternoon with rain off and on all day and night.

Everyone have a safe and happy day.


----------



## NapCat (retired)

....Have a Giddy Day !!


----------



## spotsmom

Two inches of snow this morning and it's still coming down.  Very pretty. March 31 is the deadline for removing studded tires, so it generally snows in early April.  I can see all the hand wringing from here (not mine, of course). 

Somewhere there is spring. Sigh.


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Good Morning

Death Valley is calling for cool (70s) temperatures, blustery winds and possible rainshowers.
Still very busy with Spring Break folks.

Hope everyone is having a good day


----------



## loonlover

Good morning.  68 going to 78 with a possibility of thunderstorms.  Guess it is that time of year.

The eye surgeon says everything looks good.  Now it is just waiting until what was traumatized by the surgery clears up.  I will need a new prescription for distance vision, but it will be at least 4 weeks before that can be determined.  Will have to wait until the blurriness clears before I know if I can see to drive without the prescription change.

Hope everyone has a great day.


----------



## Jeff

Good morning, all. It's 71, drizzling and will be 81 in the heart of Texas.


----------



## NapCat (retired)

loonlover said:


> "...The eye surgeon says everything looks good..."


Pun intended ?? giggle


----------



## loonlover

NapCat said:


> Pun intended ?? giggle


I wasn't awake enough yet to be intentionally punny!


----------



## Leslie

Good morning all,

Sunny with blue, blue sky. Hooray! Temps in the 40s today. We have the first shoots of crocuses in our garden. Spring is coming!

L


----------



## spotsmom

LL, did you have existing conditions in that eye?  Don't forget your drops!  I had to set timers the first week!!

30 this morning but the sun is out melting the 4" we got yesterday and last night. I'm off to do some spring skiing. 

Have a good one!


----------



## Leslie

Good morning,

30 degrees and sunny right now, with a high of 46 expected. The snow is slowly melting--I can see more of the ground in the backyard.

L


----------



## geoffthomas

Good Morning all.
It is 52 and the high will be 61.
We will get some Spring rain tonight.


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Good Morning

A nice day on queue in Death Valley...Still incredibly busy and the Spring Breakers hit us.

Have a great day


----------



## loonlover

Good morning.  Highs in the 80s today with the possibility of severe thunderstorms.  

No underlying conditions in the eye that were ever mentioned.  I am being very diligent with the drops, just can't imagine not following instructions about those.  It appears that blurriness is one of the side affects of one of the drops I'm using.  Wished the doctor had mentioned that when I saw him Tuesday.  I was just a little surprised because I didn't have anything like it with the first eye. I'll survive and quit complaining.  

Hope everyone has a great day!


----------



## Jeff

Good morning, everyone.

As I recall, LL, I was prescribed three different drops after the cataract surgery. One of the eyedrops had a high viscosity and it blurred my vision for some time after applying it. I think it was only prescribed for the first week.


----------



## loonlover

Jeff said:


> As I recall, LL, I was prescribed three different drops after the cataract surgery. One of the eyedrops had a high viscosity and it blurred my vision for some time after applying it. I think it was only prescribed for the first week.


Unfortunately, the one causing the problem for me is not the one with the high viscosity (I started using it before the surgery and will stop it a week after surgery). Just frustrating as I don't feel safe driving and I'm used to being the one in the household that does errands.


----------



## crebel

Good morning.  Chilly with rain here that will supposedly be switching to SNOW by late afternoon.  I am so ready for there to be no more snow, beyond ready, way past ready, really ready.

Sorry about the blurriness, LL.  IIRC, my second eye gave me a little more trouble than the first, but it resolved pretty quickly.  I hope yours does as well.  Try to think of it as a vacation from being Chief Errand Runner.  Jeff, any word on when they are going to spring you from your current "forced vacation"?

Everyone have a safe and happy day.


----------



## Jeff

loonlover said:


> Just frustrating as I don't feel safe driving and I'm used to being the one in the household that does errands.


I understand. I didn't drive for about a week after each surgery. Hope you recover sooner.


----------



## Jeff

crebel said:


> Jeff, any word on when they are going to spring you from your current "forced vacation"?


Chris,

Yesterday they agreed to release me on the condition that I leave the hospital with a portable oxygen tank and have oxygen installed at home. It took most of the day to get the oxygen in place. Late in the afternoon the hospital was alerted to the possibility of mass casualties from Fort Hood and they began discharging the most stable patients. I wasn't considered to be among the most stable so it took until dark, but I did get home last night. I posted to Facebook and was going to post here too, but I was too tired.

I hate being on oxygen. It steals what little dignity I have left.

Jeff


----------



## crebel

Jeff said:


> I hate being on oxygen. It steals what little dignity I have left.
> 
> Jeff


Well, you just need to adjust your attitude about that, Mr. Jeff! My Dad was on oxygen the last 5 years of his life and it was truly wonderful. Yes, it was a pain to have cords snaking around their apartment or to make sure the portable oxygen tanks were full, but it allowed him to do so MUCH more getting out and around without being as winded or feeling oxygen deprived (which I know is very scary). It's a good thing for your quality of life as well as for those who love you. Embrace the help.  I'm glad you're home again.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

I'm glad that you're home, Jeff.  

My mom didn't want an oyxgen tank either.  I don't know how I would feel, I guess we don't until faced with it.  But you're a writer.  Don't think of it as needing oxygen, think of it as living on a planet with not enough O2 in the atmosphere.

Stay strong!  Thinking of you.

Betsy


----------



## Jane917

It is 40 degrees and promises to be another clear sunny day. Yesterday we cleared out some shrubs and spruced up the outdoor furniture. The apricot orchards are ready to bloom.


----------



## Jeff

Thank you Chris and Betsy. I know you're right. I'm grateful to be here with you today. I was whining. Sorry.


----------



## Alinka Rutkowska

Good morning  This is my first post here!


----------



## crebel

Jeff said:


> Thank you Chris and Betsy. I know you're right. I'm grateful to be here with you today. I was whining. Sorry.


Whining is allowed, no need to apologize! I'm here to listen and maybe smack you around (in a totally loving way) when warranted...


----------



## crebel

Welcome to KBoards and the Good Morning Thread, Alinka!


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Jeff said:


> Thank you Chris and Betsy. I know you're right. I'm grateful to be here with you today. I was whining. Sorry.


Some whining is ok--what are friends for? We're grateful you're here with us, too!!!

Betsy


----------



## spotsmom

Happy Thursday!

Glad to hear you're home, Jeff. Hang in there. Occasional whining is permitted, but we are not going to let you get away with much of it. 

28 this morning, but headed for the 50's.


----------



## Jeff




----------



## Annalog

Good morning from southern Arizona. It is currently 54°F and headed to a sunny 63°F. There is a freeze warning in effect for tonight. I have today off so, besides doing the laundry, my plans are to finish the income tax and send it off. Have to pay both state and federal.  However, next year it should be back to nearly balanced (tiny refund or payment). 

Jeff, glad you are back at home. I think small amounts of whining are an important safety valve. 

DH's mom is doing much better and moves into a rehab facility for about a week before heading home. 

Hope everyone has a wonderful day.


----------



## loonlover

Glad you are home, Jeff.  Whine all you want to; I certainly have been.  I'm with Anna, it works as a safety valve.  Also, I do appreciate your encouragement.


----------



## Nancy Beck

Alinka Rutkowska said:


> Good morning  This is my first post here!


Good morning, and welcome! 

About 40 this morning, overcast, rain coming down in drips and drabs. But at least it's Friday.


----------



## Nancy Beck

Betsy the Quilter said:


> Some whining is ok--what are friends for? We're grateful you're here with us, too!!!
> 
> Betsy


^^This.


----------



## Jeff

Good morning, all. It looks like a pretty day dawning in the heart of Texas. With all these beautiful wildflowers and singing birds, whining is a sin. Have a good un, ya'll.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Glad you're going to have a nice day, Jeff.  Our snow has been replaced by rain here in northern VA. Every time the sun does shine, everyone recoils in horror.  "What is that glowing orb in the sky?"  LOL!  

At least it's getting warmer...  

Lots to work on...quilts, taxes, projects for hubby (I'm his secretary and tech support. *rolls eyes*

Everyone have a great day!

Betsy


----------



## Ann in Arlington

Glad to hear you're home, Jeff! I agree with what others have noted about being on oxygen and, at least, it's got to be better to be HOME than in the Hospital! 

It's a fine day here . . . still a bit overcast but not currently raining. . . temps expected in the 60's.  A GREAT day for the HOME OPENER!  Won't be either too warm or too cold in section 129 where our seats are.   Go Nats!


----------



## Jeff

I'm so pleased to see both Betsy and Ann back in the GM thread. Seems like old times.


----------



## Ann in Arlington

Thanks, Jeff . . . . .


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Ann in Arlington said:


> Glad to hear you're home, Jeff! I agree with what others have noted about being on oxygen and, at least, it's got to be better to be HOME than in the Hospital!
> 
> It's a fine day here . . . still a bit overcast but not currently raining. . . temps expected in the 60's. A GREAT day for the HOME OPENER! Won't be either too warm or too cold in section 129 where our seats are.  Go Nats!


Hope the rain this evening holds off for you, Ann!



Jeff said:


> I'm so pleased to see both Betsy and Ann back in the GM thread. Seems like old times.


Ann follows me around in case I misspeak. 

Betsy


----------



## Ann in Arlington

Betsy the Quilter said:


> Hope the rain this evening holds off for you, Ann!


It can rain this evening all it wants . . . the game is this afternoon at 1! 



> Ann follows me around in case I misspeak.
> 
> Betsy


I think my work here is done. . . . . .


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Good Morning

Good Grief, nearly two pages from yesterday....

Welcome to the newcomers, and rewelcome to the returnees.
Glad you are home Jeff...keep up the whining !! (uses less oxygen than singing !!)

Of course it is another lovely day in Death Valley. Hope everyone has a wonderful Friday


----------



## loonlover

Good morning.  A lovely day in store with bright sunshine at the moment.  I'll just ignore the lake wind advisory in effect.

Hope everyone's weekend is off to a great start.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Ann in Arlington said:


> It can rain this evening all it wants . . . the game is this afternoon at 1!
> 
> I think my work here is done. . . . . .


Ahhh.....you didn't say when the game was in your post, and I don't really follow baseball more than to see if they won or lost. Well, then I hope the rain comes when predicted and doesn't get here early. 

Betsy


----------



## crebel

Good morning!  So nice to see the chit-chat back in this thread!!  Cold and drizzly here, had a little icy rain overnight, up to a whopping 38 now which should be our high for the day.

Everyone have a safe and happy day.


----------



## Annalog

Good morning from southern Arizona. It is a sunny 47°F with a high of 70°F predicted. I am packing this morning for an overnight stay at my mom's house. (Where is my long sleeved shirt with all the pockets?) *Early* Saturday morning I will be in the Catalina State Park 5 mile trail run/walk organized by Everyone Runs/Everyone Walks (http://www.everyoneruns.net/). I will probably mostly walk as I have not been running much since January. (I started again this past week after buying new running shoes.) However, I will be wearing my old shoes tomorrow as there is water on the course where we cross a stream a couple times. I am still hoping for a personal record for this course which has several stairs. (The longest is 92 steps up in the direction we will be going.) Spring flowers, birds, water in the desert, sunrise, and the run will make a great start for the day. 

Hope you have a wonderful day.


----------



## Sean Sweeney

Morning, everyone. It's OPENING DAY IN BOSTON!

But I'm not there. Already done what I need to do for today, so now I'm just relaxing.


----------



## Leslie

Good morning,

Sorry to have missed yesterday! Jeff, glad to know you are home safe and sound. Spring has arrived in southern Maine--lots of sun and blue skies, along with yellow crocuses in my front flowerbed. Hooray!

L


----------



## geoffthomas

Well the Nats played their first home game.
After winning three away games, they lose this one.
Oh, yeah - Good day all.


----------



## Ann in Arlington

geoffthomas said:


> Well the Nats played their first home game.
> After winning three away games, they lose this one.
> Oh, yeah - Good day all.


It was sad.  But a good day at the park -- if a little chilly. Fun to recognize all the folks who have seats around ours -- and my beer guy recognized me too!


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Good Morning!

The sun is shining here in Northern VA!  Nice, as we're going to be out for a drive later.  Only up to about 60, the sunny!  I'll take it!

Everyone have a great day!

Betsy


----------



## Ann in Arlington

Good Morning --

I guess it's a good day for clearing out my dad's garage so the Home Depot guys can install new people doors.


----------



## Annalog

Good morning from southern Arizona. It is 47°F and partly cloudy whith a sunny 67°F predicted for later today. Should be a beautiful sunrise and morning for today's race. 

Hope your day is wonderful.


----------



## geoffthomas

Good Morning from Derwood where it is 49 with 56 later.
Yard chores today - being careful to not push it the first time.

and say Happy Birthday to Ed Patterson today.


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Good Morning

Death Valley is expecting partly cloudy, breezy 70s today

Hope everyone's weekend is off to a good start.


----------



## loonlover

Good morning.  45 but only going to 60 today.

Intinst is scheduled to work so I guess I'll see what I can avoid doing while he's gone.

Hope everybody has a great day.


----------



## Leslie

Good morning,

A rainy Saturday in southern Maine but it's not snow so I am not complaining!

L


----------



## crebel

Good morning!  Only 34 degrees here, heading to the 50s, and the sun is shining!!

Everyone have a safe and happy day.


----------



## Jeff

geoffthomas said:


> Good Morning from Derwood where it is 49 with 56 later.
> Yard chores today - being careful to not push it the first time.


Watch out for those yellow jackets.


----------



## The Hooded Claw

Good morning everyone. I was up disgustingly early for a Saturday. It's 10 AM here and I have already done laundry and exercise. Shortly I'm going to go out to Red Lobster and have lunch, then come back and begin packing for a trip next week...


----------



## Jeff

Oops. I forgot the heart of Texas weather.

Good morning, Claw. Nice to see you here. It's 55 promising rain in McGregor, Texas.


----------



## *DrDLN* (dr.s.dhillon)

Good morning you all from Sunny N. California. The rain is gone and it's beautiful day with temp in 70s...


----------



## spotsmom

Mid 30's this morning with rain/snow showers today. Slowly but surely spring is headed this way. 

Hi, Claw!!  Where are you headed this time? Safe travels!!

Enjoy your weekend, all.


----------



## loonlover

Good morning.  47 and sunny heading to a high of 61.  May see some rain later.

Hope everyone has a peaceful Sunday.


----------



## Jeff

Good morning. It's 55 and raining, in the heart of Texas.


----------



## geoffthomas

Good Morning.  It is 40 with 59 expected.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Nice drive yesterday and dinner with my uncle.  Today, enjoying the bright sun outside here in northern VA while I stay inside and sketch 'cause there's a quilt in my head wanting to get out. And we'll be watching today's Formula One race from Bahrain.  Maybe it will make the day seem warmer.   

Tonight!!! Game of Thrones!!!!  And rain is coming, again.

Betsy


----------



## Leslie

Good morning,

39 degrees right now with a high of 50 expected, and lots of sun. Have a great day everyone!

L


----------



## Jane917

A high near 70 expected today! I am soon off to Lake Chelan for a few days with girlfriends in the wine country! Yay for me!


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Jane917 said:


> A high near 70 expected today! I am soon off to Lake Chelan for a few days with girlfriends in the wine country! Yay for me!


Oooh, drink some for me!

Betsy


----------



## crebel

Morning all!  Yesterday's sun was wonderful.  Spent the afternoon with the grandkids and DH took me out to dinner last night.  Today the sun is hiding again, but should still reach almost 60 for temperature.  

Jane, since you're already drinking for Betsy as well as yourself, have one of your friends drink a glass of wine for me!  Everyone have a safe and happy day.


----------



## Jeff

Jane917 said:


> A high near 70 expected today! I am soon off to Lake Chelan for a few days with girlfriends in the wine country! Yay for me!


My cousin is a physician at the Lake Chelan Clinic. I have no idea why I thought that was important.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Jeff said:


> My cousin is a physician at the Lake Chelan Clinic. I have no idea why I thought that was important.


If Jane and her girlfriends starting throwing wine back for everyone on KBoards, they may need a physician.....


Betsy


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Good Morning

It is a delightfully cool, breezy morning in the desert....and I have today off.
Gardening, napping and kindling (MOLOKAI) on the plan for today.

Hope everyone is having a restful Sunday


----------



## Jeff

Betsy the Quilter said:


> If Jane and her girlfriends starting throwing wine back for everyone on KBoards, they may need a physician.....
> 
> 
> Betsy


I'll send a BOLO to my cousin.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Jeff said:


> I'll send a BOLO to my cousin.


----------



## Annalog

Good morning from southern Arizona. Another beautiful spring day. I had a great day yesterday -- 5.2 mile trail run in the morning, baking gluten free bread with my mom, late afternoon with DH and the chickens. 

Hope everyone has a great day.


----------



## Annalog

Good morning from southern Arizona. Today is the first day in a new department for me where I work. I am now in the cash office instead of sporting goods. Early mornings for awhile. It is currently dark but it should be a beautiful day.

Hope your day is wonderful.


----------



## Nancy Beck

Yesterday, Sunday, was beautiful.

Today, not so much. Gray clouds overhead, with peaks of blue. But then we're supposed to get rain tonight, heavy at times.

At least this morning it didn't rain, temperature about 38, 40 degrees in northwestern New Jersey.


----------



## Jeff

Good morning. It's a rainy Monday in the heart of Texas.

Rainy days and Mondays always get me down.


----------



## geoffthomas

Good Morning all.
It is 39 and raining lightly.  We may get a high of 53 later.


----------



## crebel

Good morning.  Spring may finally, truly be here!  There is morning sunshine, we are heading to the 60s for temperatures, maybe some rain late this afternoon.

Jeff, I know you were quoting the song, but I completely agree with you.  The constant gloomy days of the never-ending winter really played havoc with attitude and energy levels.  I hope your day brightens.   

Everyone have a safe and happy day.


----------



## loonlover

Good morning.  48 going to 65 with partly cloudy skies.  Had some rain yesterday and may get some more overnight.  The yard is pretty well saturated this morning.  But the blooms on the dogwood are almost completely open and I have more buds on the lilac bush than I've ever had before.  You can actually tell it is a lilac.

Hope everyone's week gets off to a great start in spite of gloomy skies.


----------



## Leslie

Jeff said:


> Good morning. It's a rainy Monday in the heart of Texas.
> 
> Rainy days and Mondays always get me down.


You and what's-her-name...(blanking on the singer, although I can hear her voice). Sunny this morning and 46 right now. A high of 52 is predicted. Have a great day everyone!

L


----------



## Andra

Leslie said:


> You and what's-her-name...(blanking on the singer, although I can hear her voice).


Karen Carpenter??

It's Monday here too - what a surprise. And we are also enjoying lower than usual temperatures after some actual spring/summer weather the past few weeks. I don't think winter is going to end before Easter.


----------



## spotsmom

Good morning from central Oregon where it is now 29 but bright and sunny. Weather gods are calling for 70 today!! Some wild lilies are peeking up in the pasture. 

Karen and Richard Carpenter, yes.


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Good Morning

Lovely Spring morning in the desert.....everything in bloom, birds singing, wind chimes chiming....

I have to work on a presentation I am giving tomorrow, but would rather be gardening.

Hope everyone has a good Monday.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Happy Monday!  A rainy day and Monday here in northern VA, too!  And I just realized that I hit my 50K post here in the Good Morning thread yesterday!  Woohoo!

Betsy


----------



## Jeff

Betsy the Quilter said:


> And I just realized that I hit my 50K post here in the Good Morning thread yesterday! Woohoo!


Wow!


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

That's right.  I don't have a life.  But there will be a party later this evening. 

Betsy


----------



## Jeff

Betsy the Quilter said:


> That's right. I don't have a life. But there will be a party later this evening.


You have a whole lot of invisible friends. That's quite a life.


----------



## Annalog

Good morning from southern Arizona. It is currently 52°F and clear with a sunny 76°F later today. I woke up two hours before the alarm was supposed to go off to discover that I forgot to set it. Now it is set and should go off in half an hour.  I will eventually transition from a night owl to a morning lark. 

Hope your day is wonderful.


----------



## crebel

Good morning.  It looks to be a cloudy but warmer day.  I believe it has been an entire week now that there has been no snow on the ground!

Everyone have a safe and happy day.


----------



## loonlover

Good morning.  Currently 54 with a cold front coming through later today.  A lake wind advisory will be in effect this afternoon into the early evening hours with an 80% chance of thunderstorms.  Welcome to spring in Arkansas.  Our tornado sirens went off about 10 last night.  I never did find any weather related reason for this to have occurred.

Up early this AM to take one of the cats to the vet.  Then I have a post-op visit this afternoon with the optometrist.  Busy day for me, anyway.

Hope everyone has a great day.


----------



## Jeff

Good morning, everyone. Very windy in the heart of Texas,


----------



## Leslie

Good morning,

Rainy but warm--46 right now and a high in the 50s predicted. Have a great Tuesday everyone!

L


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Good Morning

Summer has arrived in Death Valley...triple digits in the forecast.










Have a great day


----------



## geoffthomas

Good Morning.
It is 52 rising to 62.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Woohoo, a good morning!!  Sunshine here in northern VA, some tasks done, some sewing in a bit.  The forsythia is in bloom.  What could be better!

Everyone have a great day!

Betsy


----------



## Andra

Good morning everyone 

nothing to report


----------



## spotsmom

Headed for 70 again today. Sitting here with coffee watching electric company folks install a new phone pole. That's retirement for you!! 

LL, how's your vision??

Have an enjoyable day.


----------



## Annalog

Good morning from southern Arizona. It is currently 52°F and clear with a sunny 84°F later today. 

Hope your day is wonderful.


----------



## crebel

Good morning!  It is 40 degrees and heading to the 70s today!  Dandelions are popping up in my yard, so spring must truly be here at last.

Everyone have a safe and happy day.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

I woke up with this song running through my head, and it's appropriate for this thread!






Hope everyone has a great day! 39 now here in northern VA, but supposed to be 64-65 degrees today!

Betsy


----------



## loonlover

Good morning.  We're at 35 right now but heading to the 70s also for today.

My vision is better.  Part of the reason for still having feelings of irritation is due to the eye being dry. I have now added moisturizing eye drops to the routine.  I did have to use them for a short period of time with the other eye also.  

Hope everyone has a great day.


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Good Morning

Thanks Betsy.....now I have THAT in my head !!

Headed for the 90s in the desert, triple digits in Death Valley.

Have a great day


----------



## geoffthomas

Good Morning from Derwood.
It is much as Betsy said: 49 now with 64 later and lots of sun.
Yay!


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

NapCat said:


> Thanks Betsy.....now I have THAT in my head !!


As Ann would say, my work here is done. 

Betsy


----------



## Andra

Happy Wednesday!
It's windy and 47 here in Austin today.  We should be heading towards the low 70s this afternoon.


----------



## spotsmom

Happy Hump Day from Central Oregon where it was 36 this morning when I woke up at 8:30  , and will be going up into the 60's today.  A bit cloudy after yesterday's beauty!

LL, I know that some people who have had cataract surgery experience blurriness from those prednisone drops.  Glad you went to moisurizing ones.  I'm now trying different strengths of bifocal contacts to get my other eye through the next couple of years before I need Eye #2 done.

Carpe Diem!!


----------



## Jeff

This morning, my doctor sent me to the hospital. I've been in the ER until now. I have  great view.


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Jeff said:


> .....doctor sent me to the hospital....



Tell him to STOP doing that !!! sigh...

Keep Well, my friend


----------



## loonlover

Good morning.  A high of 80 expected today with a lake wind advisory in effect.

Hope everyone has a great day.


----------



## crebel

Morning all.  Spring-like temperatures remain and even with our cloudy, occasionally rainy clouds we will reach into the 60s today.

I worked in the yard yesterday afternoon for the first time this year.  My joints and muscles are not happy with me this morning.

Jeff, you continue to be in my thoughts and prayers.  Everyone have a safe and happy day.


----------



## Jeff




----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Aaaargh, Jeff.  Take care, listen to the nurses!  Hugs!

Sunshine here in northern VA.  S'posed to be a nice the next couple of days.

Everyone have a great day and feel better, Jeff!

Betsy


----------



## Andra

Feel better Jeff!
I am grumpy because I had my primary work computer re-imaged this morning.  Now I have to put everything back the way I like it...  And I can't even find the right mouse driver - excellent start


----------



## *DrDLN* (dr.s.dhillon)

Good morning from Sunny N. California. It's nice warm day in 70s


----------



## Annalog

Jeff, hope you are better and going home soon. While that is a nice view, I'm sure the view is better at home.

Good morning from southern Arizona. According to AccuWeather.com, it is currently mostly cloudy and 62°F, in the next hour the temperature will drop to 57°F with intermittent clouds, and the day will be mostly sunny with a high of 87°F (92°F in Tucson). There is a fire weather watch in effect through Saturday.

Hope your day is wonderful.


----------



## Jeff

Good morning, all. It's 64 going to be 84, in the heart of Texas.

I think I'll be looking at those flags for a while, Anna.


----------



## Andra

TGIF

That is all.


----------



## Ann in Arlington

Andra said:


> TGIF
> 
> That is all.


Indeed! And meant to be quite a nice day here . . . . .


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Good Morning All

Hopefully some clouds today....my car thermometer was reading 112 when I left work last night.....

Have a great Friday !!


----------



## loonlover

Good morning. It is currently 60 with a forecast high of 78.  The air is green with pollen.  I feel sorry for those with allergies.

Hope everyone has a great Friday.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Stay cool, Napcat!

Jeff, thinking of you!  *hugs*

High of 74, cloudy, chance of rain here in northern VA by noon.  62 right now, woohoo!

Quilting!  Making tiny little box houses.

Betsy


----------



## Jeff

It's 64 going toward 82, in the heart of Texas. Have a good un, everyone.


----------



## Ann in Arlington

Lovely spring day in Northern VA.

I miss my dogwood.


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Good Morning

It will be breezy and nippy 102 in Death Valley today.  But it is my Friday.....yeah

Have a great weekend, everyone.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Good morning!

Off to a memorial service a couple of hours away.  At least it's a pretty day.

Everyone have a great day!

Betsy


----------



## loonlover

Good morning.  61 going to 79 with cloudy skies.

Hope everyone is having a great weekend.


----------



## crebel

Good morning.  57 going to 75 with scattered thunderstorms predicted today.  Hopefully the heavy rain will hold off long enough to get the gutters cleaned out this morning.

Everyone have a safe and happy day.


----------



## Annalog

Good morning from southern Arizona. It is a partly cloudy 66°F headed to a mostly sunny 82°F with a wind advisory and a red flag warning in effect. I had hoped to be digging in the garden today but it might be too windy. I still plan to do as much outside as possible today.

Hope your Saturday is wonderful.


----------



## spotsmom

29 this morning going to the mid 60's today with a deep blue sky. 

I believe I will deliver my remaining 12 tropical fish to the fish store and end my hobby of 12 years. Done in by algae!!

Enjoy your Saturday!!


----------



## Annalog

Good morning from southern Arizona. It is 52°F and clear with a mostly sunny 81°F later today. DH and I will be celebrating 41 years of marriage by working together in the garden early in the day and probably by watching *The Hobbit: The Desolation of Smaug* (since I am giving him the DVD) in the evening. Our traditional anniversary meal is lunch at Pizza Hut but that might change since I now need to eat gluten free. I am willing to see how it would work out.

Hope your day is both wonderful and full of wonder.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Annalog said:


> Good morning from southern Arizona. It is 52F and clear with a mostly sunny 81F later today. DH and I will be celebrating 41 years of marriage by working together in the garden early in the day and probably by watching *The Hobbit: The Desolation of Smaug* (since I am giving him the DVD) in the evening. Our traditional anniversary meal is lunch at Pizza Hut but that might change since I now need to eat gluten free. I am willing to see how it would work out.
> 
> Hope your day is both wonderful and full of wonder.


Happy Anniversary, Anna!

I'm not sure if all Pizza Huts have gluten free pizza base, but at least some do. Although the website warning says this:


> While all care is taken, Pizza Hut Gluten Free bases are prepared in an environment that contain gluten and we cannot guarantee all Gluten Free bases will be 100% free from gluten. Most toppings contain Gluten.


(And most topping contain gluten? Why? Shouldn't veggies be gluten free? )

Going to have lunch with my sister-in-law, her best friend who's a member of the extended family, and the daughters-in-law for a "girls day out." We haven't done this for a while, and for a variety of reasons decided it was time! Going to be a beautiful day here in northern VA. Think I may have to throw the top down on the Miata. Trying to talk the hubby into braving the madness this week to see the cherry blossoms but I don't think it's working. 

Everyone have a great day! Ann--tax camp is almost over!

Betsy


----------



## Annalog

Thanks, Betsy! I was just going to update my post to say that Pizza Hut now offers a gluten free option. We will find out if the one in Wilcox has it. Now to check the gluten state of their pepperoni and pork topping.  Fortunately, I am not sensitive enough to need to be concerned about cross contamination. 

Edit: I will need to check the cheese also as many pre-shredded cheeses are coated with flour or gluten to keep them from sticking together.


----------



## Jeff

Happy anniversary Anna. Have a great time, Betsy. Good morning, everyone. 67 - 81 in Waco, Texas.


----------



## Annalog

Thanks, Jeff!

According to the US site for Pizza Hut, gluten free crust does not seem to be available in the US (Australia, UK, Israel, maybe others). I am going to pick up a frozen gluten free crust at the grocery store and take it with me. The toppings, sauce, and cheese look OK (just the standard possible cross contact  contamination warning). We will see what happens when we get there.

Edit: Just noticed that Pizza Hut has not updated their allergen page since January 2013so I will phone the restaurant before we leave Benson.


----------



## Ann in Arlington

Betsy the Quilter said:


> Everyone have a great day! Ann--tax camp is almost over!
> 
> Betsy


Two more days. Monday will be busy. Tuesday, possibly less so except for lots of folks coming in to pick up their paperwork before we close on Wednesday. Then the Holy Week/Easter celebration 'madness' at Church starts. 

Lovely day today -- the Hubs is totally sleeping in, though, to get over his spring cold. 'Morning All.


----------



## geoffthomas

Good Morning all from Derwood.
It is 55 now and we are looking forward to 82 for a high.
A nice sunny Spring day.
And perfect for the cherry blossom display on the tidal basin.
I am going to be sitting a house in the historic Kenwood area in Maryland where the cherry blossom trees are as famous as the ones at the tidal basin. Street after street where you drive through a tunnel made up of cherry blossoms from the trees on both sides of the street.  Nice.


----------



## loonlover

Good morning. 66 going to 73 with a 100% chance of precipitation and possible thunderstorms.  Maybe the rain will change my car from green back to red again.

Happy Anniversary, Anna.  Have fun, Betsy.  Hope you are feeling better, Jeff, and enjoy the cherry blossoms, Geoff.

Everyone, have a peaceful day.


----------



## crebel

Good morning!  We had a stormy night after a muggy day yesterday when our temperature reached 82   .  The temperature has dropped to 40 this morning and more rain/storms are on the way - possibly changing to SNOW after midnight, what crazy weather.  We did get lots of yard work/gutter cleaning, etc. done yesterday.  Oh yes, and a huge raccoon has taken up residence in a window well under our deck, yuck, although the grandson will be excited to look at him from inside.

Happy Anniversary to you and your spouse, Anna!  Betsy, Geoff, Ann, enjoy the cherry blossoms!  Jeff, my friend, I love you.  

Everyone have a safe and happy day.


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Annalog said:


> ...DH and I will be celebrating 41 years of marriage...


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Good Morning All

I am off to the big city (Las Vegas) to visit a dear friend who has a booth at a Craft Show. Always fun to see old (really old) friends. Vegas is calling for high 80s and high winds.

Hope everyone is having a restful Sunday


----------



## Leslie

Good morning,

Rainy today and a high of 46 is predicted. Yesterday was beautiful and I had a fun day. We took the train to Boston, walked around in the sunshine around Faneuil Hall, had a great lunch on the patio at McCormick & Schmick, saw *The Book of Mormon* at the Boston Opera House, then came home on the train and had a nice dinner with Lance and Jocelyn who had been dog sitting all day. Today I am going to take it easy and do some Kindle reading!

L


----------



## loonlover

Good morning.  We are experiencing our high of 58 for the day with temperatures falling as the day goes by.  A freeze warning is in effect for tonight. Rainfall of 2 1/2 inches was received last evening and overnight with the possibility of more today.  We're no longer behind on rainfall for the year.

Hope everyone's week gets off to a great start.


----------



## geoffthomas

Good Morning from Derwood.
It is 67 and we expect a high of 76 today.


----------



## crebel

Good morning.  We are back to winter-like temperatures of 31 with wind chills in the teens and, yes, snow on the ground (not much, but good grief it was 82 on Saturday)!  What a way to start the week.

Everyone have a safe and happy day.


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Good Morning and Happy Monday

The desert will be in the upper 70s with breezes.....sounds like a gardening is on queue

Have a great day


----------



## spotsmom

29 this morning, but we are hoping for the low 60's today. 

The Mt Ambassador program is now over for the season up on Mt Bachelor, so I need to find some new things to do.


----------



## Andra

So it's mid-April and we had a cold front blow through.  Temperatures are down in the low 40s and it's wet and stormy.  There was hail in various parts of the city this morning and it looks like the trees around our parking lot erupted... There are lots of cars that have green splotches all over them.


----------



## Casper Parks

NapCat said:


> Good Morning and Happy Monday
> 
> The desert will be in the upper 70s with breezes.....sounds like a gardening is on queue
> 
> Have a great day


We had more snow on Monday.


----------



## Nancy Beck

Good morning from New Jersey, where the sun always shines...um, oh, noes, that's not right for this morning.

It's actually a blah day, rainy, overcast. After the sunshine and warm weather we've had the past few days, it's still warm this morning, but the temps they will be a'plungin' down into the 30s tonight.  There's even a chance of snow/sleet, tho no accumulation is expected, thank goodness.

And it's not Monday, which makes it a stellar day in my book.


----------



## Andra

It's 38 degrees in Austin this morning.  I didn't get up for the lunar eclipse last night, but the full moon was hanging low as I was driving to work - it was gorgeous.


----------



## Jeff

Good morning, everyone. Spring has fled the heart of Texas.

The lunar eclipse was on the other side of the hospital. I couldn't walk that far.

I'm being transferred to the old folks home today.


----------



## loonlover

Good morning.  Down to 35 this morning but with beautiful clear skies.

Thinking of you, Jeff.


----------



## crebel

Good morning.  Today it is 28 degrees heading to 40, yesterday's snow is gone and the sun is shining.

I set my alarm to get up and watch the eclipse. The sky was clear and we don't have city lights at our place to interfere.  The color was not as spectacular as I expected, but an eclipse is always interesting to see.

I hope the transition is a smooth one, Jeff, there are some great facilities out there.  Everyone have a safe and happy day.


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Good Morning

I am off to a late start after sleeping outside in my hammock watching the eclipse which was truly spectacular in our clear skies. Warm, calm day in store.

Hope everyone is having a great day.
_
Jeff: That "old folks" home is about to become a lot younger with your presence !!! _


----------



## spotsmom

And a good morning to all. Jeff, as long as you are young at heart that's all that matters. 

29 this morning and only in the low 50's today. Hank  re-built the fire in the wood stove. 

Enjoy the day as best you can.


----------



## loonlover

Good morning.  35 here with a forecast high of 63.

I won't know how warm it gets as I'll be sitting in the lobby at the arena making sure no ticket buyers get too snoopy and try to wander around.  I plan on getting a lot of reading done while getting paid.

Hope everyone has a great day.


----------



## Nancy Beck

Beautiful morning, tho it was cold (in the 30s), which should be outlawed here in Jersey in April.  I thought there might be snow or ice on my car or on the streets (or both), but that proved to not be the case, thank goodness.


----------



## Leslie

Good morning,

I woke up this morning to 1" of snow on the ground. Ugh! In April they call it Mother Nature's Fertilizer. Who cares? I am sick of the white stuff! Fortunately it is supposed to go up into the 40s today so let's hope lots of this white stuff melts.

Have a good day everyone.

L


----------



## geoffthomas

Good Morning from Derwood.
It is 31 now with 51 expected later.
We had 20s last night and sleet.


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Good Morning

I will be working in the higher parts of Death Valley today....may_ only _ be in the 80s.
I feel for those of you still fighting snow.....

Have a great day


----------



## crebel

Good morning.  Our weather forecast for the day sounds like LL's.  I'm trying to ignore what the weatherpersons were saying about a "wintry mix" coming in tonight.  Sigh...

Everyone have a safe and happy day.


----------



## Andra

Is it Friday yet?
It's still cooler here and that makes it hard to get up in the morning when the alarm goes off - especially if your non-snuggly 18-year-old kitty-girl decides to be a snuggle-bunny...
I also realized yesterday that if I want homemade noodles at Easter, I am going to have to make them myself since my granny is in the nursing home.  I wish that she liked to read, but the only hobby she really enjoyed was her garden.  
Jeff, I hope your stay is brief and that you have lots of visitors.


----------



## Howmann

Ahh.. good to know I'm still alive till friday..


----------



## *DrDLN* (dr.s.dhillon)

Good morning from Sunny N. California.  It's pleasant with temp in 70s and light breeze...


----------



## spotsmom

33 this morning and only into the mid to high 50's today.  But the sun is out and that's a good thing.

Leslie, someone asked me the other day if I knew what you folks call August in Maine.  "Summer".  

Hope everyone is enjoying their day.


----------



## Jeff

Sorry  didn't post. Kind of a rough day. I'm still kicking.


----------



## Leslie

spotsmom said:


> Leslie, someone asked me the other day if I knew what you folks call August in Maine. "Summer".


Actually, that's July. "In Maine there are two seasons: Winter and July."

Although to be honest, once we get to May 15th through about Oct 15th, the weather is usually lovely. Especially in "July" when everyone else is melting from the heat, we are usually enjoying our natural air conditioning. 

L


----------



## Annalog

Good morning from southern Arizona. It is a clear 52°F and headed to a sunny 83°F. I am starting to get used to these early mornings but I am still trying to get used to the early evenings. Soon I will need to go to sleep before sunset.

Thinking of you, Jeff.

Hope your Thursday is wonderful.


----------



## loonlover

Good morning.  42 going to 71 today.

I'll be spending my day reading again.  I interacted with one ticket buying party yesterday that had questions about the layout inside those closed doors.  Otherwise, I read, and read some more. Cannot beat my job most of the time.

Our thoughts are with you, Jeff.

Hope its a great Thursday for all.


----------



## Ann in Arlington

Well, it's barely above freezing right now -- we had a fire in the woodstove last night to help keep the house temp up!   But it's supposed to get near 60 today and it's Very Sunny.  And then it looks like sustained warmer temps are on the way! 

Good Morning, All . . . .


----------



## geoffthomas

Good Morning from Derwood, MD.
It is 35 now with 57 predicted and mostly sunny today.


----------



## Andra

Keep kicking Jeff.
Still kind of cool in Austin, but we did get up in the 70s yesterday so things are getting back to normal.
It's essentially Friday for me   That's right, no work tomorrow.
Happy Easter everyone.


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Good Morning

Headed to the 80s with wind in Death Valley.  Have a great day !!


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Jeff said:


> I'm still kicking.


You show 'em, buddy !!


----------



## crebel

Good morning.  Our weather seems about the same as others are reporting.  Cold overnight and still this morning (32), but heading up to the 50s.  We had frost this morning, but the "wintry mix" only showed up well north of us.  I enjoyed the sunshine yesterday even though it was an extremely windy day.

Glad you are still kicking, Jeff, just don't kick the staff!  Everyone have a safe and happy day.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Woohoo, 28 here in northern VA overnight!  Hope it warms up a bit, we're going to go out and test run the driving tour we're leading on Saturday.  At least the sun is shining!

Everyone stay warm and have a great day!

Betsy


----------



## Elizabeth Black

Good morning. It was fairly warm here until yesterday when we had snow. I had to bring my plants in, fast. Luckily they survived. Whew!


----------



## Jeff

Good morning, everyone. Thanks for the good wishes. They strengthen me more than you know. No ambulance trips to the ER last night, so I'm happy. Looks cloudy out my little window, but there's a patch of bluebonnets behind the alleyway that makes up for the lack of sunshine.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Bluebonnets!  That makes me smile.  

Good morning, everyone!

Another cold morning in northern VA--35 degrees.  But it's supposed to be nicer tomorrow!  Today will be a good day for quilting.

Betsy


----------



## Jeff

Good morning, everyone. It's 55 with 99% relative humidity in Hewitt, Texas. No wonder I feel cold and clammy.


----------



## Ann in Arlington

Betsy the Quilter said:


> Bluebonnets! That makes me smile.
> 
> Good morning, everyone!
> 
> Another cold morning in northern VA--35 degrees. But it's supposed to be nicer tomorrow! Today will be a good day for quilting.
> 
> Betsy


And . . . . an hour later it's all the way up to 40! 

Much to do today before the Boy gets home -- mostly clear off his bed of all the folded laundry so he'll have a place to sleep. Oh, and clear the dining room table of all my tax junk I brought home from the office and haven't put away yet so we have a place to eat. Oh, and make food so we have dinner in the first place! Plus church service smack in the middle of the day at 3 p.m.

'Mornin' all.


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Good Morning

Death Valley is calling for a breezy, triple digit day.....

Have a great day


----------



## loonlover

Good morning.  54 going to 75 today with mostly cloudy skies. It looks like a few sprinkles have fallen - just enough to make the green dust on the cars into green globs.

Have a good day.


----------



## geoffthomas

Good Morning from Derwood.
It is 38 here with 58 expected later.
sunny for now.


----------



## Valmore Daniels

Morning all


----------



## crebel

Good morning!  32 on the way to 60, that's pretty pleasant.

Everyone have a safe and happy day.


----------



## Leslie

Good morning--

Chilly again this morning: 30 degrees. Still using the stove in the kitchen to warm up.

Have a great day everyone!

L


----------



## Annalog

Good morning from southern Arizona. It is currently a cloudy 52°F headed to a high of 73°F with intermittent showers. I hope to spend some time digging in the garden today.

Hope your day is wonderful.


----------



## Jeff

good morning, everyone. It's 53 going to be 81, in the heart of Texas. The sun is still asleep but it's bright enough to see my patch f bluebonnets across the ally. I'm of good cheer. Hope you are too.


----------



## geoffthomas

Good Morning from Derwood.
it is 42 here with 67 later and sunny again.
I will decide to be of good cheer also.
The day will be fabulous.


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Good Morning

Death Valley will have triple digit temperatures today...but going with today's theme compliments of Jeff......they will be cheerful digits.

I hope everyone's weekend is off to a great start.


----------



## loonlover

Good morning.  57 going to 78 with partly cloudy skies.

I'm trying to be cheerful in spite of the allergy attack that hit yesterday.  Apparently the cold winter led to higher levels of some pollens as I haven't had problems for several years. 

Brantley Gilbert concert at the arena tonight. Pretty close to a sell out.  

Hope everyone is having a great weekend.


----------



## Annalog

LL, hope your allergy symptoms are gone soon.



Annalog said:


> Good morning from southern Arizona. It is currently a cloudy 52°F headed to a high of 73°F with intermittent showers. I hope to spend some time digging in the garden today.
> 
> Hope your day is wonderful.


Addition to fit the theme of the day:
Those showers today will be cheerful, as will I.  We might even get some liquid sunshine (sunny rain) which always makes me smile.


----------



## crebel

Good evening!  We left too early this morning (6:45 a.m.) for me to get here and say good morning!  We had an all-day meeting with about 40 wonderful people, things went well, and I truly enjoyed the fellowship.  It was a cheerful day!  I missed hearing from each of you to start my day.

Hope you all had a safe and cheerful day.


----------



## Jeff

Always happy to see you, Chris. Late or early.


----------



## Jeff

Happy Easter.


----------



## loonlover

Happy Easter to all.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Happy Easter!  It was cool and overcast this morning in northern VA when I got up -- 43 degrees, but it's up to 57 now and the sun is working on it, a little sun right now!  Finishing a lemon meringue pie to take to my sister-in-law's for Easter dinner.

Everyone have a great day!

Betsy


----------



## Ann in Arlington

Morning all!  So, Easter Vigil service was 2 hours and 48 minutes long.   Then I came home and went to bed. 

Weill be leaving shortly to head up to Dad's for family Easter dinner . . . need to leave early enough to get the lamb in the oven to cook and be able to serve by 4 - 4:30.  So, in the next hour or so . . . . . . .


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Good Morning and...










It will be a calm 90ish day in the desert.....sounds like morning gardening and an afternoon nap !!

Hope everyone is having a Restful and Blessed Day


----------



## crebel

Good morning and Happy Easter.  Sunrise was gorgeous and a lovely day of temperatures in the high 70s is in store.  Maybe some rain this evening.

Everyone have a safe and happy day.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Thought I'd share my pie!










Happy Easter!

Sent from my iPod touch using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Jeff

Betsy the Quilter said:


> Thought I'd share my pie!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Happy Easter!
> 
> Sent from my iPod touch using Tapatalk 2


That's too pretty to eat.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Jeff said:


> That's too pretty to eat.


Thanks, Jeff. *blushes* But hubby begs to differ!


----------



## geoffthomas

Happy Easter all.
Let's have another day of good cheer.


----------



## spotsmom

33 this morning with slightly overcast skies. Hope you all have a good day.


----------



## Leslie

Happy Easter--better late than never!

We had a nice day with all the children and some of their friends. Jocelyn hid eggs for an Easter egg hunt which was fun. Lots of good food. Happiness around the table.

Enjoy the evening everyone,

L


----------



## Annalog

Good morning and a belated Happy Easter from southern Arizona. It is currently a clear 57°F and headed to a sunny 80°F (86°F in Tucson).

This night owl is still sometimes hitting the snooze alarm button too many times.    I had stayed up a bit too long the night before in order to finish a couple bracelets, one paracord and one rubber band, and a printed medical alert ID tag that could be attached to either one for my MIL to use until she can get an engraved one. Yesterday, I delivered the bracelets after work, visited with family, and took a nap as soon as I got home. DH woke me up in time to feed the chickens and then we worked in the garden until it became too dark. It was a cheerful day. 

Hope your day is wonderful.


----------



## Jeff

Days don't get much better than cheerful, Anna. Good morning, all. Muggy here. Nothing new.


----------



## loonlover

Good morning.  We have the possibility of thunderstorms today with temps in the upper 70s.

Post-op visit with the optometrist on the agenda today.  The vision is much, much better.  Not sure I'll even require a prescription change at this point.

Hope your week is off to a great start.


----------



## crebel

Good morning!  It is 59 and raining here, but the weather yesterday was gorgeous, got all the way up to 82!  We had windows up for the first time this "spring" and loved it.  Grandkids were here in the late afternoon to see if the Easter Bunny had made his way to G-ma's house (he certainly did).  Lots of fun.

Glad to hear the good news about your eyes, LL!  Everyone have a safe and happy day.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

loonlover, glad to hear your vision is better!

Had a lovely dinner with my sister-in-law and friends yesterday...cold this morning here in northern VA, but going to be in the high sixties later!

Looking forward to a quiet day of sewing.

Have a beautiful and peaceful day.

Betsy


----------



## Leslie

Good morning everyone,

45 degrees and a few clouds in the sky but there is still lots of blue. High today of 55.

It's Patriot's Day, a holiday here in Maine and Massachusetts. While I have some work to do, I am also going to take it easy.

L


----------



## Jane917

In the mid 40s in central Washington, but expected to get up to nearly 70 today. Have a good Monday, everyone!


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Good Morning

We are about to have two+ days of very high wind and blowing sand in the desert...rough on the Iris and Roses. (not to mention, Cats !!)










Have a great Monday


----------



## spotsmom

Hello from an overcast Central Oregon where it was 38 this morning headed for the 50's.  Tomorrow's forecast is for about an inch of snow.  

LL, glad to hear your vision cleared and all is apparently well!!!

Have an enjoyable day, everyone.


----------



## geoffthomas

Good Day from Derwood where it is 70 and sunny.
LL I am also glad to hear that your eyes are progressing.
And I want to say that I miss seeing IntInst on a regular basis.

just sayin.....


----------



## Jeff

It's 60 going to 84, in the heart of Texas. There's a flock of boat-tailed grackles outside my window making a racket. Fun in the morning.


----------



## geoffthomas

Good Morning from Derwood where it is 48 with 73 expected and thunderstorms possible later.
Have a fulfilling day.


----------



## Leslie

Good morning,

48 degrees right now with a high of 55 predicted. Have a great day everyone!

L


----------



## Andra

Good morning everyone.  We are back in Austin after a four-day weekend at my parents' farm.  Daddy does a big BBQ on Saturday and we have the extended family over for a noon meal.  We had 70-80 people show up so it was a pretty good turn-out.  Even my cousin from Louisiana made it.
It was hard to get to work this morning...


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Good Morning

It is 71 in the desert with 50 mph winds....all the grackles blew away (to Texas?).

Have a great day


----------



## Valmore Daniels

Morning all


----------



## loonlover

Good morning.  Currently 60 going to 78 with scattered clouds.

Cirque de Soleil at the arena the next 2 nights.  As the allergies are still bothering me, I'm glad it is usually a pretty quiet show.

The eye doctor wants to wait another month before changing my prescription.  I'm to continue using the moisturizing drops until then.

Hope everyone has a great day.


----------



## Jeff

NapCat said:


> It is 71 in the desert with 50 mph winds....all the grackles blew away (to Texas?).


Are you missing a male cardinal?


----------



## crebel

Good morning!  Heading to the 60s and another lovely day in store, not too cold, not too hot, windows are open, the sun is shining, it's just right!

Managed to get (with help from 4-year old grandson) 3 tomato plants and varied leaf lettuces planted in pots on the deck yesterday.  Can't wait to start eating homegrown tomatoes again this year.

Everyone have a safe and happy day.


----------



## *DrDLN* (dr.s.dhillon)

Good morning you all from Sunny CA. It's breezy and in high 60s..


----------



## Annalog

Good morning from southern Arizona. It is currently a mostly clear 61°F and headed to a mostly sunny 88°F (93°F in Tucson). I am becoming a fan of naps; I nap for an hour or so after getting home from work and then garden, run, etc. until a slightly later bedtime. It lets me sleep when it is too hot to exercise outside and also stay up until sunset. This night owl is adapting.  

Hope your day is wonderful.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

OK, it's dropped half a degree since I got up.    Currently just under 47 here in northern VA, on its way to 61.  But it's 24 in my mom's home town of Hibbing, so I feel warm. 

Another good day to sew!

Betsy


----------



## geoffthomas

Good Morning from Derwood (across the Potomac from Betsy and Ann).
It is 47 here this morning and "they" are calling for a high of 61.
Looks like it will be sunny all day.


----------



## Jeff

It's 61 deep in the heart of Texas and will be neary 90 later. Have a goo un, ya'll.


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Annalog said:


> I am becoming a fan of naps...and then garden....


Oh, I am Sooooo proud of you Anna !!

Death Valley will be much cooler (low 90s) today after yesterday's wind.

Have a great day


----------



## loonlover

Good morning.  57 going to 80 today with sunshine.  Looks beautiful out there.

Another night of reading at the arena in store for me.

Hope everyone has a great day.  Nice sneaky way to mention Hibbing, Betsy.


----------



## crebel

Good morning.  A few hundred miles south, we are much warmer than Hibbing at 44 degrees and heading to 60 with a few rainstorms possible today.

I am hoping to head to my sister's home later this afternoon for an extra-early start to the weekend.  Everyone have a safe and happy day!


----------



## Annalog

NapCat said:


> Oh, I am Sooooo proud of you Anna !!
> 
> Death Valley will be much cooler (low 90s) today after yesterday's wind.
> 
> Have a great day


Hi again from southern Arizona. Waking up in time to garden and run.

Seize the evening!


----------



## Annalog

Good morning from southern Arizona. It is currently a mostly clear 56°F and headed to a mostly sunny 81°F (86°F in Tucson). I noticed a tiny umbrella in my weather app. Apparently there might be thunderstorms Saturday and Amazon thinks I might need a raincoat.  

Hope your day is wonderful.


----------



## Jeff

Good morning from the heart of Texas.

It's 64 going to be 89 today. I have no plans for extra activities.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

loonlover said:


> Nice sneaky way to mention Hibbing, Betsy.


  I'm contactually obligated, you know. 

Only 43 this morning in northern VA, but it's supposed to be in the high 60s today--yay! But still need the heater in the morning and evening down in the sweatshop studio. Off to quilt!

Hope everyone finds joy in the small things that happen every day!

Betsy


----------



## Leslie

Betsy mentioned Hibbing? That means I get to post a picture of Hugh!










Very breezy in southern Maine this morning with lots of sun. Tomorrow I will be saying hello from Phoenix where I imagine it will be much warmer than Maine!

L


----------



## Nancy Beck

In the 30s this morning in northwestern New Jersey, not quite as windy as yesterday (but still breezier than most days). Sun is out, traffic wasn't too bad despite the sun glare, ready to rock and roll!


----------



## Andra

Happy Thursday!


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Eat your heart out, Hugh !!










High winds and temperatures will returning to Death Valley...

Have a great day


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

NapCat said:


> [size=14pt]Eat your heart out, Hugh !!




ROFL!


----------



## loonlover

Good morning. The expected high today will be in the 80s.  And the forecast calls for thunderstorms later today.  

I'm late posting as the poodle had to be at the vet's early for teeth cleaning.  Then II's work hours were change for today so I actually cooked a big breakfast on a weekday.  He'll at least be through at 7:30 tonight.

Hope it's a great day for all.


----------



## geoffthomas

Good Morning.
It is 42 in Derwood.
And it will be 52 later.


----------



## crebel

Five minutes to say Good Morning from the Central Time Zone!  I thought I posted at 3 a.m. when I was awake for no apparent reason and wandering around the boards.

Sexy picture, NapCat, *meowwwwer*!

Raining and dreary here.  Great day to snuggle with my Kindle.  Everyone have a safe and happy day!


----------



## Annalog

Good morning from southern Arizona. It is currently a mostly clear 57°F and headed to a mostly sunny 83°F (87°F in Tucson, 91°F in Phoenix -- Welcome, Leslie!). Wind advisory through Saturday and red flag warning (fire) for Friday.

Hope your day is wonderful.


----------



## Ann in Arlington

Good Morning!

Seems like a lovely day for a drive to Cincinnati so I think we'll do that.  And, what the heck, we'll go to our nephew's wedding while we're there.


----------



## Jeff

Ann in Arlington said:


> Good Morning!
> 
> Seems like a lovely day for a drive to Cincinnati so I think we'll do that. And, what the heck, we'll go to our nephew's wedding while we're there.


A little Spring jaunt in the country? Oh, I envy you.

Still dark outside my window. The weather report says sunny and hot.

Good morning, everyone.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Goooood Morning!

Drive safely, Ann!  Supposed to be in the high 60's today in Cincinatti,  with some rain overnight.

I'm pumped today, got to the actual quilting part of my current small project.  And, since it's small, should get it done today unless something else intervenes.  In fact, I'm going down to the studio shortly.

Supposed to be some rain today here in northern VA but it's nice enough right now.  And since I'll be closeted in a small room with a sewing machine it doesn't really matter. 

Everyone have the best possible day!

Betsy


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Good Morning

50 mph winds today in Death Valley....I suspect I will be cancelling my Geology Hike.

Have a great day....


----------



## crebel

Good morning.  A day of perfect weather is expected, dry, sunny, and mid-70s.  I will be heading to my mother's in a bit to enjoy brunch and visiting with her.

Safe travels, Ann!  Everyone have a safe and happy day.


----------



## geoffthomas

Good Morning from Derwood.
It is 51 and sunny right now.
But it is supposed to go up to 67 and produce thundershowers this afternoon.


----------



## loonlover

Good morning.  Currently 58 with an expected high of 79 with gorgeous clear skies.  

Have a safe trip, Ann.

Hope everyone enjoys their Friday.


----------



## Leslie

Good morning from Phoenix where it is sunny and warm -- 72 degrees right now.

I just had a big breakfast and am settling down to do some work until my workshop begins at 2 pm. Have a great day everyone!

L


----------



## spotsmom

35 this morning with just a skiff of snow. The sun seems to be clearing things out though more rain is expected. 

Enjoy your Friday. Leslie, you must be enjoying that Arizona weather!!


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Good morning!


48 degrees and the heat is running!  Supposed to go up to 74 today here in northern VA!  Looking forward to a nice day.

Y'all have a great day!  Enjoy the workshop, Leslie!

Betsy


----------



## Jeff

The sun is coming up on what promises to be a pretty day in the heart of Texas. Good morning, ya'll.


----------



## geoffthomas

Good Morning from Derwood.
It is 49 right now and sunny.
We expect it to hit 73 later and then to have rain in the late afternoon.


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Good Morning

WOW...Hurricane Force winds yesterday in Death Valley...

Calm now, but we have RAIN !!!

I suspect this all has something to do with Leslie visiting the SouthWest....giggle

Hope everyone's weekend is off to a great start


----------



## loonlover

Good morning.  Highs in the 80s here.  

Hope everyone is having a great weekend.


----------



## crebel

Good morning!  Yesterday we had what I consider perfect weather, cool in the morning, 78 by afternoon, light breezes (no hurricane force winds here, NapCat - yikes!), and sunny skies.  Sounds like we will have another perfect day today before LOTS of rain moves in for next week.

Everyone have a safe and happy day.


----------



## Jeff

NapCat said:


> Good Morning
> 
> WOW...Hurricane Force winds yesterday in Death Valley...



Come and get your grackles.


----------



## *DrDLN* (dr.s.dhillon)

Good morning you all from sunny N.California. It's crisp cool morning....


----------



## Leslie

NapCat said:


> Good Morning
> 
> WOW...Hurricane Force winds yesterday in Death Valley...
> 
> Calm now, but we have RAIN !!!
> 
> I suspect this all has something to do with *Leslie visiting the SouthWest*....giggle
> 
> Hope everyone's weekend is off to a great start


Yeah, probably that's it. It's cool (63) and rainy here in Phoenix which frankly, I prefer. 90 degrees doesn't work for me. However, I feel bad for the couple that is supposed to have an outdoor wedding here at the hotel at 3:30 this afternoon. 

I went to Tucson once and it rained the whole time I was there (4 days). If one more person said, "Oh you brought the weather with you from Maine" I was going to hit them on the head with a lobster!

L


----------



## loonlover

Good morning.  Currently 72 going to 82 with scattered thunderstorms this morning and heavy thunderstorms this evening.  The first one has rumbled through dropping about 1/4 inch of rain.  A flash flood watch will be in effect beginning at 1Pm and continuing until Monday morning.  Ah, the joys of spring rains.  Some areas may receive as much as 4 inches.  Hoping we are not one of them.

Hope you stay dry if you live in areas expecting rain.  Everyone have a peaceful Sunday.


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Good Morning

It will be in the 70s in Death Valley today.  The desert colors are brilliant after being "washed" by yesterday's rain and the air smells like perfume.

Hope everyone has a restful Sunday.


----------



## crebel

Good morning.  Other than our temperatures being about 20 degrees less, the weather here sounds about like LL and II's.  I'm not driving home until tomorrow morning when we are supposed to get a break from the storms.

Everyone have a safe and happy day.


----------



## geoffthomas

Good Morning.
It is 52 at this time and sunny with 65 predicted for later.


----------



## Tony Richards

Hey, everyone!

Just back from a 5-day break in Ibiza. It's always good to get home, except the sky is cloudier here and the air much cooler. Home PLUS Ibiza weather would be pretty perfect. Sigh!


----------



## spotsmom

Leslie said:


> I was going to hit them on the head with a lobster!L


Thanks for that great laugh!

I'm over on the western side of the Cascades (aka the populated part of Oregon) at a handbell workshop. I forgot how much it friggin' rains over here and how cold the air is. Oh well, makes me look forward to going home to the dry eastern side of the mountains. Just hope there's no snow in the mountain pass.

I have no clue what the temp is here, but it's a downpour!

Cheers to those with a dry Sunday!


----------



## Leslie

It's not morning in the east, central, mountain, or western time zones, but I will say good morning anyway! Sunny and pleasant in Phoenix. The weather cleared up yesterday for the bride and groom, hooray. I finished my work about 45 minutes ago so now I have a 6 hour vacation until I have to get the shuttle to the airport. I am relaxing and about to create a Chef Salad from the tiny little salad and ham and cheese sandwich that was in the box lunch they gave us at the end of the retreat. Be creative, I say!

Have a great rest of Sunday, everyone. If I don't post tomorrow morning it's because I am a zombie after flying all night.

L


----------



## crebel

No post from Jeff today?  He and his family remain in my thoughts and prayers.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

crebel said:


> No post from Jeff today? He and his family remain in my thoughts and prayers.


Gertie, who I don't think posts here often, posted this in Jeff's thread in the Writers' Café.

http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,182168.msg2599802.html#msg2599802

Let's all keep Jeff and his family and friends in our thoughts and prayers.

Betsy


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Woke up thinking about Jeff and his family and friends.  Holding them close.  Listening to the white throated sparrows sing as dawn approaches.

Supposed to be rainy this week here in northern VA.  46 right now, planning on quilting today and recovering from the car show yesterday.

Betsy


----------



## Annalog

My thoughts are with Jeff, his family, and friends.

It is 50°F and headed to a sunny day in the low 70s in southern Arizona. Yesterday and the day before I visited with my mom and sister, today I will stop by and see my in-laws.

I hope everyone has a good day with family and friends.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Wow, watching the news...my thoughts with the people in the areas of the midwest/south where the tornados hit last night--hoping to hear soon from Loonlover/intinst that they are okay!

Betsy


----------



## crebel

Morning all.  Severe weather here last night, we lost electricity at my sister's house around 8:15 p.m.  There was no damage here, but I will apparently find uprooted trees and outdoor mess when I get home to southeast Iowa later this morning.  My family is safe, so all is well.  More storms on the way this afternoon.

Thanks for the redirect to the WC about Jeff, Betsy.  I didn't see that sad update until after I posted here.  Sending much love and prayers for Jeff and his family.

Everyone stay safe.


----------



## Andra

Morning - I am in Victoria with my parents this morning. Daddy is having his first cataract surgery.


----------



## loonlover

Heavy heart this morning.  We knew last night that a tornado had gone through to the north and west of us, but didn't listen to later news to hear just how much devastation and death had occurred.  Our area missed out on the really bad stuff.  

My thoughts and prayers are also with Jeff and his family this morning.  So sorry to hear this news.

We could have some more thunderstorms today, but I don't think there is much potential for severe weather.

Thinking of all of you today.


----------



## crebel

Loonlover, it is good to hear you and II are safe.  {{hugs}}


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Good Morning

....sad to see so many concerning posts here this morning.

Prayers to all


----------



## Leslie

Good afternoon,

I am home, safe and sound after a long overnight trip.

LL and crebel, glad to hear you are safe.

Sending healing energy to Jeff and his family.

L


----------



## crebel

Good morning, KB friends.  I am melancholy posting here today knowing we will not have another post from Jeff, although I am sure he would admonish us to continue being cheerful!  As Loonlover said in the WC thread, how grateful I am to have had the opportunity to know Jeff and call him friend.

Rain is expected here in southeast Iowa, but severe weather threats are done for now.  The farmers are happy to see the moisture.

Everyone have a safe and happy day.


----------



## Leslie

Good morning,

Cloudy and cool here in southern Maine. The sun and warmth in Phoenix was nice, but I am glad to be home and getting a good night's sleep in my own bed!

I am so sad about the loss of our friend Jeff. Newcomers may not know this story, but back in 2008, there was a large group of us who were active participants in the Amazon Kindle forum. In late October, when the obnoxious behavior of a few trolls got to be too much, we started migrating here to kboards. I had actually signed up as a member in April but it wasn't too lively then. By October, Harvey was taking a little break from the forum.

So all of a sudden, there are several dozen people hanging out, populating the forum, and no admin anywhere in sight. We joked that we were having a party in Harvey's living room while Harvey was off doing something else.

Jeff, conscientious person that he was, started worrying about what we would do if the trolls arrived and we didn't have a way to control them. I had a phone conference with Jeff, along with Mike Hicks, to come up with a game plan in case things spun out of control here.

Fortunately, that didn't happen. We did contact Harvey and everything turned out to be fine. But in the years since, Jeff has been very important to this forum and helped with many behind the scenes tasks. He's also been a good friend to me--in fact, we found out that we are probably distantly related through ancestors from the Revolutionary War era. I will miss my friend and "my cousin" very much.

Godspeed my friend. Thinking of you and holding you close in my heart.

L


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Feeling sad this morning...stole this pic from one of the posts about Jeff on FB. Thinking of Jeff and his family....










Glad to hear that y'all in the midwest are safe. It's going to be cool and damp today in northern VA.

Be safe everyone!

Sent from my iPod touch using Tapatalk 2


----------



## loonlover

Good morning.  Cloudy and gloomy here this morning with clear skies later. 

Thinking of Jeff's family and all his friends here. He will be missed.

Make the day the best possible.


----------



## geoffthomas

Good Morning from Derwood.
It is raining and 47 now with 51 possible later, but still rain.

Jeff Hepple was a friend and will be seriously missed.


just sayin......


----------



## NapCat (retired)




----------



## Andra

Morning -
I don't have the right words - I can't believe that Jeff is gone.  But I am glad that he was with his family and I know that he did as much as he possibly could in the last few months.  As usual, he set the bar high - I hope I can be that dignified when it's my time.
Farewell my friend - you are already missed.


----------



## spotsmom

Even though Jeff told us it was coming, it will be so hard not to see his posts in the morning.  He truly did tell us how to face death and it should be a benchmark for all of us.  Does anyone have a mailing address for his family?

Doesn't matter what the weather is here.  It is quite overcast in my heart.


----------



## crebel

spotsmom said:


> Even though Jeff told us it was coming, it will be so hard not to see his posts in the morning. He truly did tell us how to face death and it should be a benchmark for all of us. Does anyone have a mailing address for his family?
> 
> Doesn't matter what the weather is here. It is quite overcast in my heart.


I remember when we lost Dona, Jeff is the one who had an address for the family. He didn't want to broadcast the address far and wide, so he gave us his address to send cards and letters and he sent one package of mail to her family. I thought I had that address saved somewhere, but I can't find it - it may have been a P.O. box so he wasn't giving out his address either. I would like to send a card and note as well if anyone has an address that is willing to send me a PM.


----------



## Andra

I've asked Margaret if she has an address that she can share.  I'll let you know.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Andra said:


> I've asked Margaret if she has an address that she can share. I'll let you know.


I have an address, just saw it, may need to dig it up. If Gertie doesn't want to handle it, I'd be willing to forward notes. People can PM me for my address. Unless we hear something different from Gertie.

Sent from my KFTHWA using Tapatalk


----------



## Leslie

I have a mailing address for Jeff's family -- Gertie has it too. I told them I wouldn't share publicly so send me a PM.

The family appreciates our thoughts, prayers, and kindness with cards.

L


----------



## Annalog

{{{Hugs to Jeff's family and friends}}}


----------



## Leslie

Good morning,

39 degrees and cloudy right now. Maybe some rain later in the day. Still waiting for spring to spring!

L


----------



## geoffthomas

It is raining this am in Derwood.
And the temp is 48 with 69 later.


----------



## loonlover

Good morning.  50 with clear skies this morning. High of 64 anticipated.


----------



## Andra

60 in Austin this morning but we are headed to 80s later today.


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Good Morning

I am off to three days attending/presenting at a Geo-Symposium...should be a fun time of interesting papers and field trips.

And it just happens to be held in Death Valley !!  Out lovely weather continues.

Have a great day.


----------



## crebel

Good morning.  Cold and dreary here - my heat is on again!  Rain expected throughout the day with wind keeping the temperatures in the 30s.

Everyone have a safe and happy day.


----------



## Annalog

Good morning from southern Arizona. It is currently a sunny 55°F and headed to 78°F (83°F in Tucson). Yesterday I started training in earnest for the Dumbo Double Dare; 2.34 miles at a pace of 16 min/mile.  This week I have two days off in a row. DH and I will be replaced the carpeting in our bedroom with tile. If we are lucky we will get the joints in the plywood subfloor filled and the subfloor sanded and sealed in the next two days. Then the laying of tile can begin. (We did this to the library and living room about eight years ago. The boxes of tile for the master bedroom and bathroom have been stacked in the corner of the bedroom since then. (Now they are stacked in the bathroom.)

Hope your day is productive and wonderful.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Good morning! Rain, rain, rain! The local creek was almost flooding its banks last night.

Gertie posted Jeff's PO Box address in Jeff's Dead Man Talking thread in the Writers' Café.
http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,182168.msg2602157.html#msg2602157

Betsy


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Good Morning

I am off on a field trip today.....triple digits in Death Valley.

Have a great day


----------



## geoffthomas

Good Morning from the Wash, D.D. suburbs.
It is 57 now with 73 expected under mostly cloudy skies.


----------



## Andra

So it's May 1st and it is 49 degrees in Austin this morning.  Unbelievable...
If I can stop sneezing, I am going to walk the paths around our building this morning.  Sometimes there are advantages to being located right next to a state park!


----------



## Leslie

Good morning,

43 degrees and pouring rain this morning. Sure doesn't feel like spring around here!

L


----------



## loonlover

Good morning.  41 degrees here with very welcome abundant sunshine. It was cloudy for most of yesterday so the forecast high was never reached.  Hopefully, we will make it to the predicted 69 today.


----------



## Annalog

Good morning from southern Arizona. It is currently a sunny 55°F and headed to a windy 75°F (83°F in Tucson). Work went a bit slower than planned on the floor yesterday (possibly because I took a break to work in my garden  ) but we still plan to finish the preparation work today.

Hope your day is wonderful.


----------



## crebel

Good morning.  It is 42 degrees, cloudy, occasionally rainy, and headed back up to the 50s today.  I'm looking forward to more spring-like weather this weekend.

Everyone have a safe and happy day.


----------



## spotsmom

Good morning! 46 this morning with a predicted high of 81.  Had to go dig out a pair of shorts!

Hope you all have a wonderful day.


----------



## Annalog

Good morning from southern Arizona. It is currently a sunny 55°F and headed to 75°F (83°F in Tucson). We spent time at the local library yesterday instead of working on the floor.  

Hope your day is wonderful.

ETA: Wow, 25000 posts in this thread!


----------



## The Hooded Claw

Good morning...

I just learned that our forecast is for 96° on Sunday and 97° on Monday and Tuesday! Ouch! I should have stayed in Greece.


----------



## geoffthomas

Good Morning from Derwood.
It is 56 and going up to just 65 later.


----------



## loonlover

Good morning. 46 going to 74 today. Looks like another gorgeous day.

Hope its a great day for everyone.


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Good Morning

108 in today's Death Valley forecast...Summer is here !!

Have a great Friday


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Cool this morning in northern VA--going to be a nice day according to the forecast.  Looking forward to staying home and getting some sewing done for practically the first time this week!

It's FRIDAY!!!  Everyone have a great day!

Betsy


----------



## Andra

TGIF - 59 in Austin this morning.  Hopefully it will stay nice all day like it did yesterday.
I am listening to Eddie Izzard's Glorious this morning to see if I can jumpstart my mood since I am seriously cranky today...


----------



## crebel

Good morning.  It is 48 going to 58 here with a little bit of sun - and dry!

Good to see you in the Good Morning thread, Claw.  Andra, I hope your day gets less cranky {hugs}.  It is very special to have you here still providing us with the Texas weather reports.  

Everyone have a safe and happy day.


----------



## BTackitt

Jeff said:


> It's 60 going to 84, in the heart of Texas.


It's 53* heading to 81* a couple hours from the Heart of Texas.


----------



## Leslie

Good morning,

It finally feels like spring here in southern Maine! 61 degrees right now.

26 years ago today, I was heading to the hospital to have my first baby! Hard to believe my little boy will be 26 tomorrow!

L


----------



## Cat Amesbury

Good morning!

A fat robin is angry about the new bird bath arrangements and the tulips are brazenly declaring that there won't be any frost at night now. I'm not as optimistic, but it certainly is a beautiful day.


----------



## spotsmom

CLAW!! What a treat to have you here.

60 already here going to the low 80's before turning cold and possibly rainy for the weekend.  I have the first load of clothes on the line!

Hope you all enjoy your day.


----------



## Annalog

Good morning from southern Arizona. It is currently a clear 54°F and headed to 83°F (89°F in Tucson). 

Hope your day is wonderful.


----------



## Leslie

Good morning,

50 degrees right now with a high of 70 predicted. Happy birthday to Lance!

L


----------



## Ann in Arlington

Good Morning!  Weather looks great . . . . . we* might be able to actually plant the garden soon!  Usually things have been in a couple of weeks at least by now.


*Well, I say 'we' but I really mean Ed.  My job is to offer continued encouragement and ply him with cold drinks.


----------



## loonlover

Good morning.  48 going to 82 with clear skies.

Hope everyone is having a great weekend.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Ann in Arlington said:


> Good Morning! Weather looks great . . . . . we* might be able to actually plant the garden soon! Usually things have been in a couple of weeks at least by now.


Today does look like a nice day, but it's supposed to rain here most of the week. 

55 here in northern VA, going to 71 today according to the 1W app on my Fire.

I will take the opportunity to de-dandelion another section of the yard and to re-pot some flowers on my deck. The iris are getting ready to bloom, yay! And, oh, yes, I'll be sewing today.

Betsy


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Good Morning

Looks like another triple digit day in Death Valley.....and it is also my last day for a couple of months......taking the Summer off and going back into retirement mode.  

Hope everyone is having a great weekend


----------



## The Hooded Claw

Good morning. I've started my day by watching cable documentaries about The Shroud of Turin, and (of all things) the so-called Book of Thoth. Appears to be a nice day outside, but I haven't actually checked.


----------



## crebel

Good morning.  The sun is shining and the skies appear to be clear.  My computer is having network issues, so am on DH's laptop and have no clue where the weather listing is to be any more specific than that!  There did not appear to be any frost last night, so the tomato pots have been moved back out onto the deck.

Everyone have a safe and happy day.


----------



## geoffthomas

Good Morning from Derwood.
It is 66 now with a high later of 68 (maybe).
It has been sunny thus far and is supposed to continue today.


----------



## loonlover

Good morning. 58 going to 89 today with blue skies.

Hope everyone has a peaceful Sunday.


----------



## geoffthomas

Good Morning from Maryland where it is 58 with 70 the expected high.
It is mostly sunny and that is a good thing even though the normal temp for this time of year is around 80.

And Happy Birthday to Ann.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Happy Birthday, Ann!

Good morning, a beautiful morning here in northern VA today to celebrate!

Everyone have a great day!

Betsy


----------



## crebel

Good morning to all and Happy Birthday, Ann!

Yesterday was gorgeous, today appears to be headed the same way.  Currently 48 heading to mid-70s.  Perfect.  I spent a fair amount of time in the yard yesterday with a dandelion fork.  Now there are only 1 billion dandelions waiting to be dug out instead of 2 billion...

Everyone have a safe and happy day.


----------



## The Hooded Claw

Good morning, and happy bday, Ann!

It is supposed to reach a high of 96 today. Ouch!


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Good Morning

It is headed to windy 90s in the desert today.  I am celebrating my re entry to retirement by doing absolutely nothing !!!

Hope everyone has a restful Sunday


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Ann
Here is your official NapCat Birthday cupcake.
Enjoy the day !!


----------



## Leslie

Good morning and happy birthday to Ann!

It was sunny before but now it is cloudy. Very breezy. Still, it's not snowing or raining so that's a good thing!

May the fourth be with you, everyone!


----------



## Andra

Happy birthday Ann! And happy Star Wars Day everyone.
I have spent the day so far cleaning my tea cabinet and pantry... it looks nice outside though.


----------



## spotsmom

Happy Birthday, Ann!  Hope you're having a good day.

Some showers today.  The weather is a bit unsettled.


----------



## Annalog

Happy birthday, Ann! Happy Star Wars day from southern Arizona.

Hope your day is wonderful.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Good Monday Morning!

Yesterday was absolutely beautiful. So nice. 

Supposed to be cool here in northern VA with a high of 66 today, rain this evening.  A great day for quilting! Got a quilt with a cardinal (the bird, not the religious figure) basted yesterday, so I'll be quilting that baby today!

My weather app says 97% of lightning strike victims survive.  Weather fact for the day.

Everyone have a great Monday.

Betsy


----------



## Leslie

Good morning,

54 right now and the birds are singing. Looks like another nice spring day here in southern Maine.

L


----------



## crebel

Good morning!  Another beautiful day in store here, 48 going to 70, sunny and dry.  

Everyone have a safe and happy day.


----------



## loonlover

Good morning.  Looks like another beautiful day here with a high of 89 and clear skies.

Hope your week is off to a great start.


----------



## NapCat (retired)

*Good Morning

Very high winds in the desert today, with blowing dust and cats......

Have a great Cinco de Mayo !!
*


----------



## Cat Amesbury

Good morning!

Blue skies forever and some birds competing over who has the brightest feathers. My front window is better than a soap opera.


----------



## Ann in Arlington

Thanks for the birthday wishes. Had a good day. Now hanging at the mall while they do recall work on my car.

And . . . Good Morning!


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Ann in Arlington said:


> Thanks for the birthday wishes. Had a good day. Now hanging at the mall while they do recall work on my car.
> 
> And . . . Good Morning!


Which Mall? Springfield? I'm heading to Springfield momentarily....

Betsy


----------



## spotsmom

Good morning from Central Oregon.  41 this morning and only going to be about63 today with maybe a shower or two.

Six deer wandered through our yard yesterday, and saw a wood duck pair down in our slough.  Quite the day for wildlife viewing.

Hope your week is off to a great start.


----------



## geoffthomas

Good Day all.
It is 63 now and that is apparently as good as it is going to get.
Some are forecasting rain again this pm.


----------



## Annalog

Happy Cinco de Mayo and Revenge of the Fifth from southern Arizona. It is 76°F and headed to a sunny 86°F (92°F in Tucson). I had my annual physical this morning. All is well, best EKG to date, cholesterol levels still too high but HDL, VLDL, and triglycerides finally in good ranges. Now to get LDL number lower. Doctor and I are both happy.  Finished first week of training for the Disneyland Dumbo Double Dare. Yesterday I ran/walked 3 miles at an average pace of 16:04. We finally have the master bedroom completely cleared and all joints and divots filled. Off to get roller and disposable pan liner to coat the floor with adhesive primer after sanding the floor. Then we start laying tile. 

Hope your day is wonderful.


----------



## Annalog

Good morning from southern Arizona. It is currently a clear 59°F and headed to a mostly sunny 89°F (92°F in Tucson). We finished laying all of the whole tiles last night. It went well, especially considering that the boxes of peel-and-stick vinyl tile have been stacked in our bedroom for ten years (mfg. dates in 2003). I could not see any color difference between the tile we laid ten years ago in the living room and the tile laid yesterday which is great because the master bedroom door opens off the living room.  Fiddly work left laying the partial tiles around the perimeter, rerolling the floor, moving the rest of the furniture back in, and then we start on the master bath. DH and I know how to have fun!   

Hope your day is wonderful.


----------



## crebel

Good morning.  The sun is not up yet in Iowa, but the temperature is 48 degrees heading to mid-70s today.

Everyone have a safe and happy day.


----------



## geoffthomas

Good Morning.
It is 52, high 73, mostly cloudy today with some sunshine.
Most of my roses were hit pretty hard by the bitter winter.
So I ordered a Jackson & Perkins bareroot special.  Half price low shipping came yesterday.
Got to attend to the new plants today.


----------



## loonlover

Good morning.  63 going to 86 with clear skies today.

Grooming day for the poodle so I will take care of some other errands after I drop her off.

Hope everyone has a great day.


----------



## Leslie

Good morning,

Some blue sky, some clouds, temp of 50. Have a great day everyone!

L


----------



## NapCat (retired)

geoffthomas said:


> "...ordered a Jackson & Perkins bareroot special...Got to attend to the new plants today.


Any day planting roses is a good one.....add a nap and you have the perfect Napcatcatnappin' Day !

Cool, breezy with showers in the forecast in the desert...wonderful for working outside. Hope everyone is having a great day


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Out for a late breakfast and a new TV for the studio.  Well, the new TV will go upstairs and the old one, with my Netgear PushTV will come to the studio, where it will be like a new TV.  I have to bang on the current one in the studio with a stick to get the picture to come on.   Hubby got tired of hearing me whale away on it.    The old Sony was 28 years old.  And is very heavy.

Sent from my KFTHWA using Tapatalk


----------



## Andra

Happy Tuesday.  It was a pleasant 66 degrees this morning but our high is supposed to be mid-80s later today.
I have a sinus infection and got a steroid shot this morning so I am in a much better mood than yesterday 
Anna, good luck with your floors.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Good Morning!

Weather fact today:  In ten minutes, a hurricane releases more energy than all the world's nuclear weapons combined.  

OK, not a very cheery weather fact.

Going to be cool and cloudy today!  A good day for quilting.  

And for replacing the TV in the studio.  The new TV weighs 19 pounds.  The old Sony that I'm replacing in the studio is so heavy it takes two of us to lift it AND that's borderline, LOL!  Hope we don't pull anything moving it....

Andra, feel better!

Betsy


----------



## loonlover

Good morning.  68 going to 89 with cloudy skies. Yesterday was a very pleasant spring day, even while mowing the yard.

Disney on Ice at the arena today through Sunday. There are more events scheduled this month (16) than there are in a lot of months combined. 

Hope everyone has a great day.


----------



## geoffthomas

Good Morning from Maryland.
It is 55 now with 67 expected along with thunderstorms later.


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Good Morning

45 in a wet desert, headed to only 70....sounds like a Pajama Day ahead...

Gosh I love "Retirement Mode" !!! giggle

Have a great day


----------



## Nancy Beck

This morning's commute sucked - took me 2 hours to get in  because of an accident on a major road (Route 7, where they had 2 lanes closed for several hours.

At least the sun was out, and it was just a tad cool, so the weather was all right.


----------



## Andra

Good morning.  It's 72 in Austin and muggy for some reason.
My new phone app is a pollen forecast thingy - maybe it will help me pinpoint allergy patterns that I missed...  The shot is helping, but I still have watery eyes and a headache.  But it's better than yesterday!


----------



## Jane917

Good morning from central WA. It is 54 heading up to the 70s. Skies are a lovely blue. Looks like a good one!


----------



## Leslie

Good morning,

A beautiful spring day here in southern Maine. I went out to breakfast and now I am settling down for a very productive day!

L


----------



## crebel

Good morning.  I'm off to a groggy start after taking an antihistamine last night to counteract all the pollens I sucked in enjoying yesterday's perfect weather.  Today it is supposed to get HOT with record May highs in the 90s! It is already 78 and muggy.

Everyone have a safe and happy day.


----------



## spotsmom

34 this morning with an expected high about 60. But the sun is out and the pasture is green!

Off to take photos of shelter cats for Petfinder so we can find homes for them. 

Happy Hump Day!!


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Good morning!  Summer is arriving! going to be 82 here today in northern VA.  58 degrees right now--I got up and started opening the windows wide around the house.  It'll feel good to go downstairs to sew today.

Andra, feel better!

Everyone have a great day!

Betsy


----------



## Nancy Beck

Even though it's raining outside, this morning was much better driving wise then it was yesterday (when, due to an accident, it took me 2 hours to get in). It stayed dark outside as I stumbled about thru breakfast and watching TV (traffic reports, mostly). I left northwestern NJ for the job sort of late, but still made to work in good time.


----------



## Leslie

Good morning,

Lots of sun and blue sky this morning. Happy Thursday everyone!

L


----------



## geoffthomas

Good Morning from Derwood where it is 58 with 83 later and sunny most of the day.


----------



## Angela

Good morning from very cloudy NE Texas where it is 75 and a very strong chance of thunderstorms. Last day of finals here at Kilgore College and it is very quiet in the office right now!


----------



## loonlover

Good morning.  It is already 73 and headed to 83 with overcast skies.

Easy night at the arena last night - expect the same tonight.

Hope your Thursday is an easy one.


----------



## Andra

Another day closer to Friday!  It's 77 and rainy in Austin today.  The drive home will be interesting...
I am starting to feel better - thanks for the good wishes.  (mutter mutter stupid sinuses)


----------



## crebel

Good morning.  It is currently 75 degrees with cloudy skies and severe weather heading in this afternoon.

I drove to Des Moines early this morning and my van looks yellow instead of white with all of the pollen.  My eyes do not appreciate it!  Rain will be good to wash it away.

Angela, so good to hear from you this morning!  Everyone have a safe and happy day.


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Good Morning

It is 59 headed to a sunny 80 in the desert today.

Have a great day


----------



## Valmore Daniels

Morning all


----------



## loonlover

Good morning.  We received lots of rain last night.  May get some more today with temps in the 80s.

I'll be working a split shift today as there is a performance of Disney on Ice for school kids this morning, then a regular show tonight.  Hope it isn't raining when the school buses start arriving.

Hope your day is a good one.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Good morning!

Weather fact for today: The speed of a typical raindrop is 17 mph (27 kph).

And we're supposed to have some rain this weekend. It was very damp this morning when I went out to take a pic of my irises.










I may have to turn the heater on in the studio (aka basement).

Everyone have a great day!

Betsy

Sent from my iPod touch using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Nancy Beck

Kind of dreary this morning, but no rain, not even a drizzle, in NW New Jersey. What has me slightly bummed is I forgot my cell at home.  I just recently moved into an apartment, and I think my brain is still trying to get in the swing of this new gig. Or something.


----------



## crebel

Good morning!  It is certainly brisk here this morning with the windows open and 50 degrees outside.  Thunderstorms rolled through last night, tornado watches were in place most of the evening, but hail and high winds stayed a few miles north of my sister's house where I am staying.  More rain on the way for the rest of the weekend, but no severe weather being forecast for now.

Everyone have a safe and happy day.


----------



## Annalog

Good morning from southern Arizona. It is currently a clear 48°F and headed to a sunny 81°F (86°F in Tucson). Donated blood at the Red Cross yesterday. Wednesday DH's car broke down and was towed to the dealership. It had blown the head gasket while under warranty. Today we pick up a rental. 

I convinced DH that I should paint the walls of the master bedroom before we cut and put down the tile along the walls. These will also be the first walls in this house not painted white. I am planning on a pale green for the walls and a light tan for the doors and trim. 

Hope your day is wonderful.


----------



## geoffthomas

Good Morning.
59 now, 83 later, sunny.


----------



## Andra

It's finally Friday!  It is kind of dreay here today.  The sky is overcast and we still have thunderstorms in the forecast.  It's about 80 degrees and muggy.
Enjoy your Friday.


----------



## Leslie

Good morning,

Cloudy today. Off to the Regency to discuss meals for my big conference this summer!

L


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Good Morning

50 in the desert and headed to breezy 80s.....delightful !!

Did someone say IRISES ? They grown like weeds here:










Have a great (FRI)day !!


----------



## Annalog

Good morning from southern Arizona. It is currently a clear 58°F and headed to a sunny 81°F (86°F in Tucson). My mom and I will be baking gluten free bread after work today. Her recipe is yummy.

Hope your day is wonderful.


----------



## loonlover

Good morning.  currently 66 with an expected high of 89. Skies will be partly cloudy with a 20% chance of precipitation. Hoping it stays dry today.

3 performances at the arena today.  Past history says it will be a long, boring day with plenty of reading time.

Hope your Saturday is a great one.


----------



## crebel

Good morning.  It is 53 degrees here on its way to a high of 75, sounds perfect.

Everyone have a safe and happy day.


----------



## The Hooded Claw

Good morning....after puttering around for an hour, I am going to go down and do some weightlifting, then drive out of town and visit mom for Mother's Day. Everyone be safe today!


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Good Morning

It is 50 in the desert with 60 mph winds in the forecast.  Guess I will head into "town" and do some grocery shopping.

Hope everyone's weekend of going well !!


----------



## crebel

Good morning and Happy Mother's Day.  It is 58 degrees here, heading to 80, and we are in the target area for severe weather today.

This morning I am thankful to have both my mother and my mother-in-law still in my life and for the love they have given me through the years.  Everyone have a safe and happy day.


----------



## loonlover

Good morning and Happy Mother's Day. It is currently 73 going to 86 with the possibility of thunderstorms.

Plan to spend a leisurely day, only doing things I want to do, not have to do.

Hope everyone has a great day and stays safe.


----------



## Leslie

Good morning,

For Mother's Day, I was able to have first shower of the season in the outdoor shower, and now I am sitting on the porch. It's warm and sunny, hooray! Violets are blooming and the grass is green.

Happy Mother's Day to all the moms out there and for everyone else, have a great Sunday.

Edit to add: Now we have the first lawn mowing of the season going on. So much for peace and quiet!

L


----------



## Jane917

We are expecting mid 70s today. Not a cloud to be seen. Looks perfect! Happy Mother's Day!


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Good morning!

It's 78 and sunny on my deck right now. Going to be a great day. Leisurely morning watching Formula One racing and reading. And my clematis is in bloom!










Happy Mother's Day!

Sent from my iPod touch using Tapatalk 2


----------



## geoffthomas

Happy Mother's Day from Derwood.
It is 70 here now with 76 on the way. Mostly clear and sunny.
After rain last night.


----------



## NapCat (retired)




----------



## Annalog

Happy Mother's Day from southern Arizona. Sunny and warm.
Hope your day is wonderful.


----------



## Leslie

Good morning,

57 degrees and sunny--not a cloud in the sky. I was able to use the outdoor shower this morning. A great way to start the week!

L


----------



## loonlover

Good morning.  74 going to 83 with possible thunderstorms.  A flash flood advisory is in place from this afternoon through Wednesday afternoon.  

Hope everyone has a great day.


----------



## Andra

Good morning from Austin where it's 79 and cloudy.  We are under thunderstorm watches and flash flood warnings and the temps are rumored to be down in the 50s later this week.
I hope everyone who is a Mom (even to four-feets) had a great day yesterday.  I spent a lot of time with my fur-kids


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Good Morning

Beautiful morning in the desert, headed to the 80s

Hope everyone's week is off to a good start


----------



## crebel

Good morning!  Much stormy weather here yesterday and overnight.  The tornado sirens went off three different times during the night, so fairly sleepless but no touchdowns and no damages where I was staying with my sister or at home with hubby (he did get baseball-sized hail!).

Everyone have a safe and happy day.


----------



## Annalog

Good morning from southern Arizona. It is currently a clear 53°F and headed to a sunny 78°F (82°F in Tucson). My mom's Kindle Keyboard is having problems with the direction/select control. I will be stopping by after work to see if I can fix it. I am also taking DH's spare DX for her to use. Not sure if she will like the weight but she should love the larger font size.

Hope your day is wonderful.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Good morning from Northern VA!

Let us know what happens, Anna!

Weather fact:  The winter of 1932 in the US was so cold that Niagara Falls froze completely solid.
('Course, this also happened last winter, didn't it?)

Not that cold today--going to be in the high 80s today, currently 64 degrees.

After a busy few days, going to be able to get back in the studio!  Yay!  

Hope everyone has a great Tuesday.

Betsy


----------



## geoffthomas

Good Morning from Maryland (just across the Potomac from Betsy and Ann, kinda).
It is 70 now with a high expected later of 88.  And expectation of afternoon showers.


----------



## loonlover

Good morning.  We are at our high of 66 for the day and it will be rainy for much of the day.

The first of 11 graduations at the arena is tonight.

Hope everyone has a great Tuesday.


----------



## Andra

Good morning.  We have crazy weather again in Texas today.  It's only 58 degrees; it is also breezy and wet.  This is definitely not typical for us in the middle of May...


----------



## Valmore Daniels

morning all


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Good Morning

It is a delightfully beautiful morning in the desert with birds singing and wind chimes, chiming.  I have been making progress putting in new (flower) gardens along the drives....hard work though requiring several naps !!

Have a great day


----------



## Amy Corwin

Getting ready to go back out to the garden to finish getting my planting done. 

It's a beautiful, but hot day.

Hope everyone is having a good week!


----------



## crebel

A late good morning from southeast Iowa!  The temperatures have returned to more "normal" May temperatures and our skies are still grey but dry.  Currently it is 50 degrees and may have to work hard to reach the expected afternoon high around 63.

Everyone have a safe and happy day!


----------



## Annalog

Betsy the Quilter said:


> ... Let us know what happens, Anna! ...


I am not sure if it was due to cleaning around the control with the corner of thin paper or a hard restart but my mom's kindle is working again.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Yay, Anna!

Cool this morning compared to yesterday, in fact it's gone down a degree since I got up--was 61, now it's 60  here in northern VA.  Suppposed to warm up to the high 70s

Weather fact of the day:  You can use pine cones to forecast the weather.  The scales will close when rain is on the way.

Or, you can contact my friend Lynda who rents out her sinuses to the Nathional Weather Service. 

Everyone have a great day!

Betsy


----------



## Leslie

Good morning, 

Fiftyish here--I managed to brave the outdoor shower and it was quite pleasant.

Have a great day everyone.

L


----------



## loonlover

Good morning.  53 here with an expected high of 55. The low for tonight is supposed to be 41. Looks like I'll be adding another blanket to the bed.  We're to have rain all day and are under a flash flood advisory for the day.

Hope everyone has a great Wednesday.


----------



## Andra

Happy hump day.
It's still chilly in the middle of Texas - 52 when I left the house this morning.  I like it, but it's definitely weird.  I don't think I've ever left flannel sheets on the bed this late in the year...


----------



## crebel

Good morning!  Today's weather is much like yesterday's.  Cooler with a low of 48 and an expected high near 60 with overcast skies but no rain.  A little sun would be nice, but I am happy with requiring neither heat nor air conditioning for now!

Everyone have a safe and happy day.


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Good Morning

Slept in this morning....yawn

It is a sunny 73 headed to the high 80s....I better get out to the gardens quick...lest I be late for "First Nap"

Have a great day !!


----------



## spotsmom

52 at 9 am this morning, heading to the low 80's.  I may just break out the hammock.

Another weather indicator- we have a "weather stick" from Vermont.  It is surprisingly accurate!

Halfway to the weekend, kids.


----------



## Valmore Daniels

Morning all


----------



## Andra

Morning.  It's a chilly 52 degrees in Austin again today.  It looks like the rain has moved out for now since we have sunny skies and puffy clouds.


----------



## loonlover

Good morning.  Looks like we are in for a day of sunshine with a high of 72.  At the moment, though, the furnace is back on as we had a low of 45.

Hope everyone has a great day.


----------



## crebel

Good morning.  I will echo loonlover - the heat is back on as it is only 40 going to 50 here today!  Sorry I jinxed us yesterday, LL.

Everyone have a safe and happy day.


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Good Morning

It is 72 in the desert, headed to mid 90s.

Have a great day


----------



## spotsmom

loonlover said:


> At the moment, though, the furnace is back on as we had a low of 45.


Geez, when it's 45 at night my window and door are open!

54 this morning at 9 perhaps hitting 84 this afternoon before a cooldown and back to the 60's for the weekend.

Enjoy the rest of your day!


----------



## balaspa

Mornin'!

Even though I am writing this in the afternoon where I am...


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Good morning!  Raining here in northern VA, supposed to rain quite a bit, possible flooding.  It'll be a good day to sew!

Hope everyone has a great Friday!

Betsy


----------



## loonlover

Good morning.  We're supposed to have clear skies today with a high of 75.  Had some pop-up thunderstorms yesterday afternoon - the kind usually seen in July, although it wasn't all that warm.  Looks like it may be an interesting summer.

I agreed to work this morning's rehearsal for tonight's graduation.  I really don't like being up this early anymore.

Hope everyone's weekend gets off to a great start.


----------



## Annalog

Good morning from southern Arizona. It is currently a clear 58°F and headed to a sunny 88°F (94°F in Tucson) DH has his car back. I started painting the bed room yesterday. Only go as far as edging at ceiling, trim, windows, and outlets on the south wall. We are both happy with the color.

Hope your day is wonderful.


----------



## Nancy Beck

Good morning! It was about 68 this morning, overcast, in NW New Jersey. We're scheduled to get pounded with rain today, into the afternoon commute (which is just lovely ), and temperatures are supposed to fall into the 50s tonight.


----------



## crebel

Good morning!  Holy Moly, it is only 31 degrees here this morning and we had sleet overnight! Good thing I brought my tomato pots in yesterday. Supposedly the temperature will work its way up to 50 some time this afternoon.

Everyone have a safe and happy day.


----------



## Andra

Happy Friday!
It was 61 this morning and we should get up into the 80s later today.


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Good Morning

74 in the desert and headed to the high 90s.

Happy Friday !!


----------



## loonlover

Good morning.  53 going to 67 with cloudy skies.  We may have  some rain tonight.

Another day, another graduation.  Today's is the medical college so it is a lengthy one, but I will be home before dark.

Hope you're having a great weekend.


----------



## geoffthomas

Good Morning from Derwood.
It is 52 now with 68 the high expected later.
At least it will be sunny and not rain today.
I need to go out and de-weed the veg gardens.


----------



## Leslie

Good morning from southern Maine where it is pouring rain! Good day to catch up on indoor chores. No porch time for me, alas!

Happy Saturday everyone!

L


----------



## NapCat (retired)

NapCat said:


> Good Morning
> 
> 74 in the desert and headed to the high 90s.
> 
> Happy Friday !!



Same-same.....only Happy Saturday !

I am off to "town" for essentials (milk and cat food...)

Hope everyone is having a great weekend


----------



## crebel

I missed morning as I was off early to a day-long meeting, so good evening to all.

I hope everyone has had a safe and happy day.


----------



## geoffthomas

Good Morning all.
It is 43 at this time - a little brisk.
The high is predicted to go to 67 later.  Still a little low for this time of year.
But it will be mostly sunny.  That will be nice.
I will be sitting an open house today that was listed last week and already has an offer on it.
And there will be two more agents present offers this morning before we open.
Too bad I am just helping.  Easy money, this one.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Wow, yesterday was a great day at a car show in Pennsylvania.  Today,, off to take a class on discharging fabric with bleach.  Looks nice but cool outside.

Everyone have a great day!

Betsy


----------



## loonlover

Good morning.  57 here with a forecast high of 74 and partly cloudy skies.  Yesterday stayed cooler than predicted.  Maybe we'll feel more warmth today.

Off to work another graduation - May doesn't hold much variety for life at the arena (but I get a lot of reading time).

Hope everyone has a peaceful Sunday.


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Good Morning

68 and breezy in the desert.....should be in the 90s later.....we have a good size storm headed our way.

Hope everyone has a restful Sunday.


----------



## Nancy Beck

Good morning! It was in the low 40s (or thereabouts) when I got up today in NW New Jersey - a little too cool for May in my neck of the woods.  Some clouds, but the sun came through, which will warm things up a bit.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Low 40s here in northern VA, too, this morning, Nancy!  But it's almost 50 now.  Had a great time at my bleaching class yesterday, came home and had the power out most of the evening, so I couldn't sew!  A tree  went down somewhere, took out several neighborhoods, including ours (where we have underground powerlines).

Today looks gorgeous!  

Everyone enjoy the day.

Betsy


----------



## geoffthomas

Good Morning from the Mid-Atlantic.
It is 47 outside right now and we may go up to 71 with sunny skies.


----------



## loonlover

Good morning.  61 now and should be in the 80s later. The skies are supposed to be clear by 10AM. I'm definitely ready for some sunshine.

House cleaning on the agenda today as the youngest and his fiancee will be here this weekend.

Hope your week is off to a great start.


----------



## Cat Amesbury

Humid and overcast here, but I'm very excited for the day! I hope that everyone else has a wonderful start to their week.


----------



## Andra

Good morning everyone.  It's 68 in Austin this morning and we are heading to the high 80s later today.  Our Commission meets this week so it will be a busy one.


----------



## crebel

Good morning!  It is already 60 degrees and sunny here on its way to the upper 70s.  Terrific start to the week.  I need to get the tomato pots back on the deck since frost warnings appear to be gone again (hopefully until late fall this time!).

Everyone have a safe and happy day.


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Good Morning

A sunny, breezy day on queue in the desert......

I see another "cat" in our midst......purrrrrrrrrr

Hope everyone's week is off to a good start.


----------



## spotsmom

48 this morning hopefully making the 60's today. 

Have a great Monday! I'm retired. I can say that.


----------



## Leslie

Good morning,

Crazy busy start to the week...have a great day everyone.

L


----------



## Annalog

Good morning from southern Arizona. It is currently 68°F and headed to a sunny 91°F (98°F in Tucson). It has been much too hot for me to go running after work. I cannot run before work since I already need to wake up at 3 am to get there in time. There is about half an hour before sunset that is OK for the midweek shorter runs but the long run last week on the training plan was 5 miles so I postponed it to my day off, yesterday, when I could run after sunrise instead. I started at 6 am; it was cool when I started and approaching hot when I finished. No more sleeping in on my days off until after the Dumbo Double Dare.  One more sign this night owl has turned into a runner, if a very slow runner who walks a lot. 

Hope your day is wonderful.


----------



## Nancy Beck

In the 40s this morning in NW New Jersey. Despite the coolness, I left the air conditioning on low for the cat, because it's supposed to get close to 80 degrees sometime today. Then the rain is supposed to come in tomorrow & Thursday. ::sigh::


----------



## geoffthomas

Good Morning all.
It is 56 with 74 later and mostly sunny.


----------



## Andra

Sunny and 70 in Austin this morning.
I hope you all have a great day.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Good morning!

59 degrees right now in northern VA!  It's going to be a nice day.  I might go out and sit in the sun.  I've got a cold. 

And sew a bit.  Hoping to put the blackbird quilt together.

Everyone have a beautiful day!

Betsy


----------



## loonlover

Good morning.  69 going to 86 with clear skies and a lake wind advisory.

Yesterday was beautiful.  I was able to mow the yard last night.  Too bad it will be the weekend before I am able to do the trimming.

Hope everyone is having a great day.


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Good Morning

A very windy 68 in the desert this morning....and only going to see the 70s.
Looks like indoor projects (read, NAPS) today.

Have a great day


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

LOL, NapCat--

Only desert residents think of the 70s as an indoor day!  That's an outside day here.  Though, Naps are on my schedule, too!


----------



## crebel

Good morning!  Weather here sounds about like Arkansas - already in the mid-70s going to the mid-80s, and sticky!  The humidity is almost 80%, likely thunderstorms this evening.

Everyone have a safe and happy day.


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> LOL, NapCat--
> 
> Only desert residents think of the 70s as an indoor day!


Giggle !! Actually the temperature is delightful.....sand blowing at 50+ mph is how they remove rust and paint from iron.....removes skin also !! Even the fur-covered cats are in hiding today !!


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

I can see that!

Off to take my nap...

Betsy


----------



## loonlover

Good morning.  Currently 68 and will be going to the 80s today.  Looks like partly cloudy skies are in store.

Eye doctor appointment this morning.  I'm hoping he'll be able to write my prescription and I can order new glasses.  I'm ready for some new ones.

Then another two-in-one night graduation.  Last night's went really smoothly so hoping tonight's does also.  Then we'll be on the downhill side of all these ceremonies.  We're always glad when they are over.

Hope its a great day for everyone.


----------



## crebel

Good morning.  Again Arkansas and Iowa are in the same weather pattern.  We had a thunderstorm or two roll through during the night.

Everyone have a safe and happy day.


----------



## Leslie

Good morning,

A pleasant morning here in southern Maine. Have a great day everyone!

L


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Good luck with your eye doctor appointment, loonlover!

Supposed to be storms today in northern VA and possibly high winds.  Hopefully the power won't go out again.  Haven't sewed in a couple days, but I'm feeling better today.  

Everyone have a great day!

Betsy


----------



## Jane917

I am back in WA after a week in OR. It is 60 this morning, going up to mid 80s.


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Good Morning

Cool, Cloudy and Breezy in the desert this morning, even the smell of rain in the air....going to unload heavy building materials (retaining wall blocks); then "test" the hammock !!

Have a great day, all !!


----------



## spotsmom

Happy Hump Day!! I'm also at the eye doc today for a cataract surgery recheck. No time for a nap today. 

Enjoy yours! Napping in a hammock is the best.


----------



## loonlover

spotsmom said:


> Enjoy yours! Napping in a hammock is the best.


Depends on whether you have a standard poodle that likes to jump up in the hammock with you. That can be quite a surprise!


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

LOL, Loonlover!

Today's weather fact:  The most snowfall reported in one month was 390" in Tamarack, California.  

(Wow, can that be right?  I'll have to do research!)

64 degrees, going to be 84 today in northern VA.  No snow here.   Gloomy here this morning.

Going to get back to sewing today.  And maybe do some shopping for the family get-together on Memorial Day.

Everyone have a great day!

Betsy


----------



## Nancy Beck

Betsy, that's probably somewhere in northern California, well away from the hot, San Diego sunshine in southern California. 

Today in NW New Jersey, a thunderstorm went through after I woke up, with a ton of rain, thunder, lightning, the whole shebang. Blah. I can't stand these huge downpours, because the ground is so saturated already, and the streams have been overflowing somewhat.

Oh well. Beats snow anytime.


----------



## Annalog

Good morning from southern Arizona. The forecast says it is 58°F and sunny and will be 85°F, partly sunny with thunderstorms. It was hot, dusty, and windy yesterday. Rain would be wonderful but I don't expect we will see much, if any. No phone call yet from the post office yet so I suspect the chicks will arrive tomorrow.

Hope your day is wonderful.


----------



## crebel

Good morning!  Currently 55 going to 74 today with rain showers off and on all day.

Yesterday must have been the nationwide day for going to the eye doctor as I did as well.  I have some sort of mineral deposit or film built up on the backside of the lenses which replaced my cataracts in 2011.  It is like constantly looking through fingerprint smudged glasses without being able to clean them.  Next Tuesday I will have a laser procedure to break those deposits apart.  I'm relieved it is something easily corrected.  I hope Loonlover and Spotsmom had good reports!

Everyone have a safe and happy day.


----------



## Leslie

Good morning,

Cloudy and cool this morning. I am off to the Free Clinic for a long day of work.

Have a great Thursday everyone!

L


----------



## loonlover

Good morning.  it is 73 going to 89 today with bright sunshine.

Good report at the doctor yesterday.  Eye is completely healed and new glasses have been ordered.

Chris, I used to see quite a few claims come through on Medicare patients for that laser procedure.  My eye surgeon did talk about the need for laser treatments at a later date.  I don't think there is a way of knowing for sure which patients might need it, but he said it was an easy treatment for the patient. Hope yours goes smoothly.

Hope everyone has a great day.


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Good Morning

_FOUR BABY HUMMINGBIRDS FLYING IN THE CATALPA TREES THIS MORNING !! ...barely the size of a nickle, but skilled aviators already..._

Cool and cloudy in the desert....and I am off to the Doc for bloodwork, then some shopping.

I have attached one of my favorite hummer videos....ENJOY !!

https://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_detailpage&v=LvrcdQWzH-8

Have a great day


----------



## spotsmom

Howdy from Central Oregon, where it's 40 and going up to mid 70's. We are having our furnace moved today, so fun and excitement are everywhere.

I went to the eye doc because I had started seeing light flashes.  Doc examined the retina and said all was well, and would hopefully go away.  Good luck, crebel, with your laser treatment and be sure to let us know how it goes.  Am assuming it is an in-office procedure.

Glasses are good LL!!

I keep forgetting to say that we have Mrs. Wood Duck and her 9 ducklings cruising around the slough outside our house! Or maybe I told you all, and have forgotten (a likely occurance).


----------



## StarDozer13

Hi!!

It's 65 here in NorthWest P.A USA.


----------



## Annalog

Hi Chris, about a year after his cataract surgery, DH had aYAG capsulotomy as the back of the capsule, behind the lens, had darkened. If he remembers correctly, it took about 15 minutes for the setup and less than 15 seconds for the laser surgery. This is fairly common. What was not common is that he had to have it done again about 5 years later as his eye had built up a network fo fibers to close the back of the capsule. It has not needed to be redone since. DH has unusual eyes.  Hope all goes smoothly.

SpotsMom, I went in a few months ago for flashing lights. I was told that all was well and that it was due to aging and would fade (and it has) but that seeing flashing lights could be a sign of a serious retina problem and should always be checked out again if it did not fade or if it got worse.

The chicks did arrive this morning.


----------



## spotsmom

Thanks, Anna.  The doc told me if the flashing lights get worse or I start seeing floaters, I need to call him asap.  The flashing lights are only happening in the cataract replacement eye, so he's hoping it goes away.

Do you have any chicks of Milquetoast's breed?  I miss that guy!


----------



## crebel

Thanks for the reassurance, everyone!  

Yes, the eye doctor did indicate this is not uncommon after cataract surgery, although a little unusual for both lenses to have it at the same time.  It will be an in-office procedure and I have been told it will be quick; zap, zap, zap with the laser, may hear some "crackling" as the film breaks up or melts.  Kind of like the puff of air to your eye when they do the one glaucoma pressure test.  Easy peasy!


----------



## Annalog

spotsmom said:


> ... Do you have any chicks of Milquetoast's breed? I miss that guy!


I miss him also! Two of the chicks that arrived today are Barred Rock pullets, females of Mr. Milquetoast's breed. Hopefully they will grow up to produce chicks with The Lone Ranger, one of the four roosters that are offspring of Mr. Milquetoast. We also have four hens that are offspring of Mr. Milquetoast. Eight of the chicks are New Hampshire and I had hoped that they would be with BC and LC (Things One and Two) but now some will be with BC and some with The Lone Ranger.


----------



## Nancy Beck

Better morning today than yesterday. Yesterday, a thunderstorm came through NW New Jersey. This morning is just overcast, about 60 degrees or so, but looks like we got some rain overnight (everything was wet outside).


----------



## Leslie

Good morning,

Rainy right now--not the best start to the big holiday weekend.

Have a great Friday everyone!

L


----------



## loonlover

Good morning.  79 going to 87 today with partly cloudy skies and a possible thunderstorm at 3PM.

Our son and his fiancee are due in today to attend Riverfest this weekend.  They are running in a 5K in the morning so I am to pick up their race packets later this morning.  We won't be seeing a lot of them but it will be nice to catch up on the plans for the wedding in November. 

Hope everyone's weekend is off to a great start.


----------



## Andra

UGH -
I am glad that it's Friday.  Isn't there a rule that if I am having a bad week, DH is not allowed to have a bad week
It is sunny again in Austin.


----------



## StarDozer13

Hey!!

It's 55 out and cloudy. My new Kindle PW2 it's on it's way!!


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Good Morning

It is a beautiful sunny morning in the desert, only going to the upper 80s.  My baby hummers are back !!  I swear they doubled in size overnight...
Off to do the shopping I did not get done yesterday, then back home, lock the gates and stay away from holiday madness.

Hope everyone has a wonderful holiday weekend.


----------



## crebel

Good morning!  It is a gorgeous day here, sunshine, currently 65 degrees and heading to 75.  

DH has closed his office today and Monday, so he is out mowing the yard already.  We will be visiting friends and family at the cemeteries later this morning and celebrating the high school graduation of a niece tonight.

Everyone have a safe and happy day.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

I'll pretend I'm back in San Diego where it's still morning... 

Good morning!  Andra, sorry you and your hubby are having a bad week together!  Enjoy the weekend!

Just back from breakfast out and shopping for the family gathering on Sunday.  It's a beautiful day here in northern VA.

Everyone have a great Friday, and if you're travelling (or not), stay safe!

Betsy


----------



## spotsmom

Overcast up here today, with temps expected in the low 70's.

Like NapCat, I'm off to do some shopping before the arrival of the Summer Tourons.  I know our local economy needs it, but still.  It's the people in the middle of the grocery aisles completely staring and not having a clue others are there.


----------



## Annalog

Good morning from southern Arizona. It is a partly sunny 70°F headed to 81°F. No thunderstorms yesterday but I saw some virga (rain that evaporates before it reaches the ground) east of us. I will be working this weekend but will have Tuesday, Wednesday, and Thursday off instead.

Hope your day is wonderful.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Good morning!

Weather fact for today:  The most days without rainfall was Bagdad, California which went for 767 days without rain.  --from the 1W weather app.

56 now, going up to 76 and clear today in northern VA.  Yay!  Another beautiful day.  Perhaps we'll go out for a picnic lunch.  There's a hike to a marsh that never has many people on it and has a nice overlook at the end.  Shouldn't be crowded even Memorial Day weekend....

Everyone have a great day!

Betsy


----------



## geoffthomas

Good Morning from Derwood, Maryland - kinda across the Potomac River from Betsy.
We also have 55 with sunny 76 expected later.

Have a wonderful day.


----------



## crebel

Good morning!  It is cool this morning (54) heading to a sunny and clear 80.  *passes coffee pot to Betsy and Geoff*

We had fun at the graduation party last night.  It is hard to believe how fast time has flown since the nieces and nephews were babies - I didn't get any older, how did they??  DH and MIL intend to spend the majority of the holiday weekend golfing, so I am deserting them to head to my sister's house in the big city before laser procedure on Tuesday.  Our weekend will be filled with books, puzzles, and card games which sound WAY more fun to me than getting sweaty on the golf course!

Everyone have a safe and happy day.


----------



## loonlover

Good morning.  A pleasant temp of 68 at my back door this morning.  A high of 87 predicted.

The youngest and his fiancee were here for a little while last night before heading to their hotel.  They are running a 5K this morning before spending most of the day and evening enjoying the music at Riverfest.  Yesterday was spent in Eureka Springs making preparations for their wedding in November.  They were pleased as they were able to find someone who makes vegan wedding cakes.

Hope everyone is having a great weekend.


----------



## Leslie

Happy Memorial Day weekend--sort of cloudy here. Just taking it easy.

Enjoy your Saturday, everyone!


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Good Morning

We are in for a sunny and hot weekend in the desert.  Lots of "putzin & fussin" on queue.

Hope everyone has a fun and safe holiday.


----------



## spotsmom

Hello and good morning from Sunriver. The sky is blue, the wind chimes are singing, and all is right in this part of the world. 

Enjoy your Saturday and a great long weekend!


----------



## geoffthomas

Good Morning from Derwood.
Chris, I hope you are having a great time with your sister.

It is nice here again.
67 now with 79 later and mostly sunny.


----------



## crebel

Thanks, Geoff, I always have a wonderful time with my sister. Good morning to all from Iowa where we have pouring rain and pounding thunder!  A clear and sunny day was predicted, so I am hopeful that will still come to pass.

Everyone have a safe and happy day.


----------



## loonlover

Good morning. 70 degrees at the moment with an expected high of 87 and partly cloudy skies.

We're meeting the kids for lunch about 11, other than that no major plans for the day.

Hope everyone has a peaceful Sunday.


----------



## Amy Corwin

Good morning! It's a lovely day here and I'm hoping to get out in the garden. Just hoping the copperhead that scared me out of the garden yesterday is gone.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Peaceful, Chris?  Not likely!    We're having the whole fam damily over for Memorial Day.    There will be 12 today, counting hubby and I.

Stay safe, Amy!  Copperheads in the garden--not good!

Going to be 80 today and clear--a great day for a cookout here in northern VA!

Betsy


----------



## crebel

Betsy the Quilter said:


> Peaceful, Chris? Not likely!  We're having the whole fam damily over for Memorial Day.  There will be 12 today, counting hubby and I.
> 
> Stay safe, Amy! Copperheads in the garden--not good!
> 
> Going to be 80 today and clear--a great day for a cookout here in northern VA!
> 
> Betsy


I didn't say anything about peaceful - just safe and happy! But I'll thank Loonlover for the _hopes_ of peaceful.


----------



## NapCat (retired)

spotsmom said:


> The sky is blue, the wind chimes are singing, and all is right in this part of the world.


...as it is in the desert. Headed to upper 90s

Sounds like most of our morning group is having nice family get-togethers this weekend.

Have Fun !!


----------



## Leslie

Good morning,

More cloudy weather here in southern Maine. We are having Lance and Jocelyn over for lunch--a small family party.

Have a happy day everyone!

L


----------



## spotsmom

Overcast and going to 75 today. A great day to read my Kindle in some sun. 

Sounds like everyone is enjoying their long weekend!


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Good morning!  

I survived having the whole family over here--it was great fun and all went well!

Now we're resting up. 

It's a beautiful day here in northern VA--64 degrees heading to 86 and clear.

Weather fact:  The average windspeed on Mount Washington, NH is 35.3 mph.  The highest wind ever recorded there was 231 mph.  --From the 1W weather app.

Happy Memorial Day!  Honoring our veterans, including our good friend Jeff Hepple....

Betsy


----------



## loonlover

Good morning.  Going to be warm here at 89 but a pleasant 70 at the moment.

Not much going on around our house.  I think we'll have lunch with the son again before they head back to Texas.

Do hope everyone is enjoying the long weekend and does take time to honor the sacrifices made by our military.


----------



## geoffthomas

Good Morning from Derwood.
The temp has risen to 74 already.
The prediction is for a high of 86 later and mostly sunny.
Sunscreen today, for sure.

Yes we will remember all those who served their country and are no longer with us today.
Jeff Hepple is very much on my mind.


----------



## crebel

Good morning. 66 and stormy here again this morning.  My family in Ottumwa are participating in a Walk For Joe 5K this morning to honor SSGT Joe Hamski who we lost in Afghanistan with the proceeds going to Wounded Warriors.  We are so grateful for the service of all our military and honor the sacrifices they have made.

Everyone have a safe and happy day.


----------



## Leslie

Good morning from the porch! It is a beautiful sunny morning with a gentle breeze. To enjoy a day like this is why we put up with winter here in Maine!

Thinking of Jeff and all our veterans this Memorial Day. 

L


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Good Morning

Lovely day in the desert, but we will see triple digit temperatures.

_[size=18pt]Remembering........_[/size]


----------



## spotsmom

Overcast again and 51, but hopefully reaching 70 today. 

A day to remember...


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Good morning from Northern VA!!


60 degrees on its way to 86 degrees.  The weather app says light fog, though I haven't seen it.

The basement studio feels good in these temperatures!  Encourages me to stay down there and work!  Quilting the blackbird quilt I posted in NQK about a couple weeks ago, and the granddaughters are bringing their dog down for us to dogsit for a week.  They're driving to New Hampshire to deliver the middle girl to her summer internship at MIT, studying gawd knows what....measuring ozone or something.  

Everyone have a fantastic day!

Betsy


----------



## crebel

Good morning! Still drizzly today, but will warm up to a steamy 80 by afternoon.

My older sister will be picking me up in about an hour for the eye procedure as my mom is not excited about driving in rush-hour traffic. I will be happy enough about getting this done to appreciate _that_ sister will be my driver. 

Everyone have a safe and happy day.


----------



## Andra

Good morning.  It's 63 and very wet in Austin this morning.  
We had a good weekend.  I even worked in the flowerbeds until I got rained out.


----------



## geoffthomas

Good Morning from Derwood, Maryland.
We have 77 at this time with 88 the predicted high for later.
We also have scattered thunderstorms predicted for this afternoon and evening and night.


----------



## Leslie

Good morning,

Rainy here in southern Maine and it is back to work for me...

L


----------



## Nancy Beck

In the 60s this moring in NW New Jersey, tho it's supposed to get hot (in the 80s) later on - and humid. Blah! And there are chances for some thunderstorms during the day. Double blah!


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

crebel said:


> Good morning! Still drizzly today, but will warm up to a steamy 80 by afternoon.
> 
> My older sister will be picking me up in about an hour for the eye procedure as my mom is not excited about driving in rush-hour traffic. I will be happy enough about getting this done to appreciate _that_ sister will be my driver.
> 
> Everyone have a safe and happy day.


Chris, hope it goes well! I guess you're there by now!

Betsy


----------



## loonlover

Good morning.  73 going to only 79 today but with an 80% chance of thunderstorms.  

Next to last high school graduation tonight. And the time I head to work is one of the times a thunderstorm is most likely.

Good luck with the eye procedure, Chris.

Hope everyone's Monday on a Tuesday is a good day.


----------



## StarDozer13

Good Morning!!

Waiting on my Kindle to get here!! It's sunny right now and in the 70's. I think it's going to thunderstorm later today.


----------



## Jane917

Beautiful sunny morning here in Central Washington. I am off to do some work, then to Seattle for a few days of fun (and probably rain!).


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Good Morning

Quiet, still morning in the desert....headed to triple digits again.

Have a great day.


----------



## *DrDLN* (dr.s.dhillon)

Good morning from Sunny N California. It's back to normal after few days of slightly warm but pleasant...


----------



## crebel

Just thought I would check back in to say good afternoon and HOLY COW what a difference the laser procedure this morning made in my vision immediately!! Everything is sharp again and I am shocked to see so much more color - I had no idea how much the vision had deteriorated. Maybe the sun has been shining the last couple of days and it wasn't as dreary out as I thought. It is certainly bright and sunny now!

They did find a secondary problem of some retinal wrinkles and cysts that will require some more testing and follow-up toward the middle of June, but I'll worry about that later. I am just enjoying the renewed vision I have right now!

Thanks for all the good wishes. Oh, and _that_ sister was very pleasant to be with and extremely helpful today.


----------



## spotsmom

Good afternoon!  Just wanted to check in and tell Chris how happy I am that her procedure worked out well!  Isn't it great to see all those colors!!

Just returned from "Taco Tuesday" at our local sports bar.  $1 per taco!  Quite the deal!


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Good morning!

Chris, glad to hear that your procedure went well!  Woohoo!

64 now, going up to 83.  Going to run off to the farmer's market this morning and see if they have strawberries.  The granddaughters delivered their dog yesterday, so we are dogsitting for a few days.  He's a cutie and I get my dog fix in.  He and hubby are sleeping in.

Hope everyone has a fantastic day!

Betsy


----------



## Leslie

Good morning,

Cold and rainy here this morning. I am wearing socks again and the stove is on in the kitchen. Sigh....

L


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Leslie said:


> Good morning,
> 
> Cold and rainy here this morning. I am wearing socks again and the stove is on in the kitchen. Sigh....
> 
> L


Hey, Leslie..."Maine." 

'Course, when it's 90 here and I'm whining, you can return the favor....

Betsy


----------



## geoffthomas

Good Morning all.
It is 66 with 82 expected later.
It rained a lot yesterday. 
More is predicted for today (maybe).


----------



## crebel

Good morning!  We have a little fog this morning and will alternate between rain showers and sunshine while working our way to a steamy 85 degrees.  It also sounds like that will be the standing forecast for the next 7 days.  Leslie, I wish I could send a little of the heat your way so we could both be comfortable!

Everyone have a safe and happy day.


----------



## loonlover

Good morning.  69 going to 79 with afternoon and evening thunderstorms.  Yesterday's weren't bad; hope it stays that way.

Chris, glad your procedure went well.

Intinst has a dentist's appointment this morning, so while he is there I'll take care of a couple of errands.  

Hope your day is going well.


----------



## Cat Amesbury

Good morning. Beautiful, sunny, and a cat on my lap. The day is already shaping up well.


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Cat Amesbury said:


> ...and a cat on my lap...


What better way to start the day !??

It is partly cloudy and breezy in the desert.....highs only in the 90s

I am off to the Doc for a general check and new prescriptions...

Everyone have a great day


----------



## Annalog

Good morning from southern Arizona. Hot and sunny here.

Chris, glad the procedure went well.

Hope your day is wonderful.


----------



## spotsmom

Chilly this morning and still partly cloudy. Pretty typical for this time of year. 

Can Friday be far away?


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Friday is getting closer!

Weather Fact:  Some rain clouds are more than 10 miles tall.  (From 1W Weather App on my Fire HDX)

55 now, going to a damp 62 degrees today.  Brrrr!  It's supposed to be 82 degrees in my mom's home town of Hibbing, Minnesota.    That's just not right.  

Betsy


----------



## Leslie

Good morning,

Sunny and bright but cool again today.

I see Betsy mentioned Hibbing which means I get to post a Hugh picture....from earlier this month:


----------



## Annalog

Good morning from southern Arizona. It is currently 76° F headed to 90° F. 

Hope your day is wonderful.


----------



## loonlover

Good morning.  70 degrees going to 79 today.  Light mist in the area at the moment with the possibility of rain throughout the day.

Last high school graduation tonight.  Hopefully the rain leaves the area before then. 

Hope everyone's Thursday is a great one and it speeds by for all those waiting for Friday to finally get here.


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Good Morning

70 in the desert, headed to a sunny, breezy 90.

Have a great day


----------



## Amy Corwin

Good morning!
It's a lovely day here but destined to grow very hot and muggy. In the meantime, I need to get out into the garden and do some weed whacking while I can.


----------



## spotsmom

Chilly but sunny this morning.  Maybe 70 today and mid 70's for the weekend.

Enjoy the day!


----------



## crebel

Good morning.  Still high humidity here and heading to the mid-80s again this afternoon.

My driving restriction is lifted today after the eye procedure on Tuesday.  I am heading home to DH early this afternoon.

Everyone have a safe and happy day.


----------



## loonlover

Good morning. 71 going to 78 today with the possibility of thunderstorms again.  It rained multiple times yesterday and the ground is pretty well saturated. 

Hope everyone's Friday is a great one.


----------



## Leslie

Good morning,

Lots of sun and 50 degrees right now. Tonight we see Grease at the Ogunquit Playhouse. Fun, fun, fun!

L


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Good Morning All !!

It is a nippy 68 in the desert, headed to 90ish.
Got a good report from the Doc, so headed to "town" for new prescriptions.

Happy Friday !!


----------



## spotsmom

37 this morning to the high 70's. I too am off to town to do errands centered around a grooming appt for my 15 yr old dog. 

Have a great day!!


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Squeaking it in before noon!

Good morning!  

Kinda gray and cool here in northern VA.  Hubby and I are having lunch with my sister-in-law and a friend.  Getting quilting done, yay!  Enjoying our pup-sitting. 

Glad you can drive now, Chris!

Betsy


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Last one to post yesterday, first one today!

Good morning, friends!
It's going to be a beautiful day here in northern VA!  55 now, going up to 77 and clear.  Maybe we'll go out for a picnic!

Everyone have a glorious day!

Betsy


----------



## geoffthomas

Good Morning from Derwood.
It is 62 now but 77 later and sunny all day - yay.
Hope the drive home was easy, Chris.
My wife's sister and her husband have come to visit for the weekend.
Her sister is a couple of years older than Jane.  
We have always gotten along real well and our boys were right around the same ages.
Her oldest was a little younger than our oldest and her youngest is the same age as our twins.
They still live in the Cleveland, Ohio area - where we moved from in 1967.
This will be a nice weekend.


----------



## Leslie

Good morning,

Grease was fun last night. Up early today to take the dog to the groomer and now I am off for a haircut. I will be ready for a nap this afternoon after our late night last night!

L


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Leslie said:


> Up early today to take the dog to the groomer and now I am off for a haircut.


So, both you and the dog are going to the groomer. 

Betsy


----------



## crebel

Good morning from steamy Iowa!  Already 80 degrees and the humidity is 84% making it feel like 90+.  Cleaning the screened in veranda to get it ready for summer is like having my own personal sauna!

Geoff, the drive between Des Moines and Ottumwa is a straight shot and the traffic was light yesterday; set the cruise control and made it home in 90 minutes.  I could even read the road signs this trip!

Happy Birthday to Betsy and everyone have a safe and happy day.


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Good Morning

Late start today....sunny, breezy and headed to the 90s

Hope everyone is enjoying the weekend !!


----------



## spotsmom

The weather here is a bit unsettled with breeze and some somewhat ominous clouds.  But I'll take it over 84% humidity any day. 

Am hoping to get in a long walk along the river with Murphy and my friend and her Golden before we have a predicted thunderstorm.

Weekends are beautiful things!


----------



## Michael R. Hicks

I was informed by Telracs that I was a total goober for never dropping by KB anymore (wow - looks like my last post was last November!), so to avoid any additional harassment I am hereby dropping in! <plop> 

The subject of our conversation - well, technically it was more between her and my wife, Jan, with me periodically hooting and hollering in the background - was actually our upcoming trip to New England and the plan to see a Broadway show when we stop in NYC. Book discussions (I just sent Telracs the draft for my latest novel, The Black gate) were purely a sideline. We'll be leaving our home here in sunny Sarasota next Wednesday and heading north for a 10 week RV trip that'll take us back up through Maryland to drop off the boys with their father, then on to NYC, along the coast from Cape Cod up to Bar Harbor, then inland across New Hampshire, Vermont, and upstate New York to Lake Ontario, then back south through Pennsylvania, through the Blue Ridge Mountains to Atlanta, picking the boys up along the way, and then finally home. My parents will be accompanying us on most of the trip in their RV, which was quite a hoot last year when we toured the Southwest.

Beyond that, things have been going great here in Florida, and so far I haven't had to go back to working a "real" job after I left NSA to write full time. It'll actually be three years come August that I've been a full time ink slinger, and two years that we've been in Florida. Sorta hard to believe!

Anyway, I hope everyone is doing well. I heard about Jeff, of course, both from Gertie and through what he was posting on Facebook. He'll definitely be missed...


----------



## crebel

Michael R. Hicks said:


> I was informed by Telracs that I was a total goober for never dropping by KB anymore (wow - looks like my last post was last November!), so to avoid any additional harassment I am hereby dropping in! <plop>
> 
> Anyway, I hope everyone is doing well. I heard about Jeff, of course, both from Gertie and through what he was posting on Facebook. He'll definitely be missed...


*waving* Hi, Mike. Glad you plopped in to let us hear from you. We can't do anything about missing Jeff, but you certainly can do something about us missing you!


----------



## Michael R. Hicks

crebel said:


> *waving* Hi, Mike. Glad you plopped in to let us hear from you. We can't do anything about missing Jeff, but you certainly can do something about us missing you!


Be careful what you wish for, bwaahahahahaha!


----------



## telracs

BTW, i did NOT use the word "goober".


----------



## Michael R. Hicks

telracs said:


> BTW, i did NOT use the word "goober".


Sure, sure, deny it all you want...


----------



## Leslie

Hi Mike--thanks for dropping by! Good to hear from you!

Your trip sounds great. If there is any chance you could finagle a stop in Portland on the Maine part of the trip (anytime of the day is fine) it would be great to get together for coffee, a lobster roll, a drink or whatever....it would be great to connect in person. Let me know, my schedule can be flexible for kboards friends!

L


----------



## Michael R. Hicks

Leslie said:


> Hi Mike--thanks for dropping by! Good to hear from you!
> 
> Your trip sounds great. If there is any chance you could finagle a stop in Portland on the Maine part of the trip (anytime of the day is fine) it would be great to get together for coffee, a lobster roll, a drink or whatever....it would be great to connect in person. Let me know, my schedule can be flexible for kboards friends!
> 
> L


Well, we'll be in Saco, south of Portland, for five days (27 June - 2 July), so maybe we can wangle lunch or something?


----------



## telracs

Michael R. Hicks said:


> Sure, sure, deny it all you want...


does ANYONE who has interacted with me for more than 5 minutes think i would use the word "goober"?


----------



## crebel

telracs said:


> does ANYONE who has interacted with me for more than 5 minutes think i would use the word "goober"?


No, I don't. Although it might be appropriate to add it to your vocabulary when referencing Mike now.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

telracs said:


> does ANYONE who has interacted with me for more than 5 minutes think i would use the word "goober"?


It sounds to me like Mike's been in Florida too long...and good to see YOU in the Good Morning thread, telracs!

Good morning to all! Glad to see Mike here.

54 and sunny here this morning--going up to a gorgeous 76. We're going to go to a car show in Maryland today. We still have the granddaughters' dog, but he goes home tomorrow. He's snoring right now. 

Hope everyone has a fantastic day!

Betsy


----------



## Lindy Moone

Good morning -- although it's afternoon here in Turkey. 
Overcast, breezy and slight chance of goobers...


----------



## geoffthomas

Good Morning all.
It is a sunny Sunday (how appropriate).
It is 63 and we have a predicted high of 77 to look forward to.
Nice weather IMHO.


----------



## crebel

Good morning!  It is 71 and sunny here, heading to 85 with thunderstorms this afternoon and evening.  The humidity is still 84% which seems really high for the first of June.  On the bright side, my tomato plants are very happy with the current weather conditions.

Everyone have a safe and happy day.


----------



## Leslie

Michael R. Hicks said:


> Well, we'll be in Saco, south of Portland, for five days (27 June - 2 July), so maybe we can wangle lunch or something?


That would be great. My husband's business is in Saco so if you have any interest in seeing the largest lathes in New England (he makes wood turned products), I am sure he'd be happy to give you a tour.

We can have lunch at Ken's Place, "Famous for Seafood since 1927!". I haven't been there yet this season so something to look forward to!

L


----------



## Leslie

Good morning--

I am on the porch and it's gorgeous. Have a great Sunday everyone!

L


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Good Morning

Sunny, breezy in the desert, headed to the 90s
I am throwing some things in a suitcase, headed to Atlanta, Georgia in the morning

Hope everyone is having a restful Sunday


----------



## spotsmom

A beautiful day here moving towards the high 70's.  Perfect day for relaxing, which is what I do most days anyway. 

College baseball is on tap for today. Hoping Oregon State can pull of a double header and move on.


----------



## loonlover

Good afternoon.  We've had quite a bit of rain the last couple of days.  Looks like more may be on the way.

I've been sick for 3 days now.  Hoping I'm now on the upside.  Not happy that I'm having more allergy attacks lately.

Hope everyone is having a great Sunday.


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Good Morning

On this day 67 years ago, my mother went into labor with me on an airliner over the northern Atlantic Ocean....

.....today I celebrate that by flying across the country...










Leaving for Las Vegas airport now (3 hours); then fly to Atlanta (5 hours) then drive to Anniston, Alabama (2 hours). Going to be a long day.

Everyone have a great Monday !!


----------



## Annalog

Happy birthday, NapCat! Travel safely.

Good morning from southern Arizona. It is currently 71°F headed to at least 101°F (104°F in Tucson).

Hope everyone has a wonderful day.


----------



## loonlover

Happy Birthday, NapCat and safe travels.

Good morning from central Arkansas where the temp is 73 and humidity 88%.  87 is the predicted high for the day with a slight chance of thunderstorms.  We have had quite a bit of rain the last few days but it has come mostly through isolated storms.  We have not received near as much at the house as has fallen at the official weather site.

Hope everyone has a great day.


----------



## crebel

Good morning!  Happy Birthday to NapCat and safe travels.  Also happy 36th wedding anniversary to Leslie and her DH!

We got rain last night but no storms - Yay!  The stormy weather system has moved on and today is expected to remain dry and sunny contrary to the weekend predictions.  Grandkids will be here for the day in a couple of hours, so I'm glad we will be able to work off some of the energy outside instead of needing indoor rainy day plans.

Everyone have a safe and happy day!


----------



## Leslie

Lovely summer day here--too bad I am stuck inside working!

Happy Anniversary to you too, Chris!

Have a good week everyone!


----------



## spotsmom

Happy birthday, Cat!!!

A beautiful day in store here with a high of 79, not a cloud in that deep blue sky. 

Enjoy the day!


----------



## Michael R. Hicks

Happy Birthday, NapCat! And ditto to Leslie on her anniversary!

Not terribly chipper today, I'm afraid - had my suspicions confirmed this morning by my doc: I've got arthritis in my thumb and index finger joints (and presumably it will continue to spread over time). It's not bad yet, but it's not exactly something I'm looking forward to getting worse as time goes on. Oh, well - guess I'll just have to up my margarita intake!  

We're still set to leave for New England on Wednesday morning, although I have another medical appointment tomorrow afternoon for something else that's cropped up that, if it turns out to be an "issue" might force us to delay or even cancel the trip. Nothing like the last minute, right?? 

Leslie - if we DO manage to roll out of here, let's definitely get together in Saco. I'll probably pass on the tour of the Enormo-Lathes (although my Dad, who's coming with us, very well might be interested), but lunch is definitely on. We'll firm up the plans as we get closer...

- From hot, humid, and cloudy in Sarasota


----------



## telracs

Michael R. Hicks said:


> Happy Birthday, NapCat! And ditto to Leslie on her anniversary!
> 
> Not terribly chipper today, I'm afraid - had my suspicions confirmed this morning by my doc: I've got arthritis in my thumb and index finger joints (and presumably it will continue to spread over time). It's not bad yet, but it's not exactly something I'm looking forward to getting worse as time goes on. Oh, well - guess I'll just have to up my margarita intake!
> 
> We're still set to leave for New England on Wednesday morning, although I have another medical appointment tomorrow afternoon for something else that's cropped up that, if it turns out to be an "issue" might force us to delay or even cancel the trip. Nothing like the last minute, right??
> 
> Leslie - if we DO manage to roll out of here, let's definitely get together in Saco. I'll probably pass on the tour of the Enormo-Lathes (although my Dad, who's coming with us, very well might be interested), but lunch is definitely on. We'll firm up the plans as we get closer...
> 
> - From hot, humid, and cloudy in Sarasota


Listen, Goober, no cancelling on me allowed! so you better not have any issues.


----------



## crebel

A very early good morning from Iowa!  Currently 63 and heading to 85 this afternoon and heavy rains expected this evening and overnight.

Iowa is one of eight states with Primary elections today, so I am off to vote as soon as I get dressed and have some breakfast.  Everyone have a safe and happy day.


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Good Morning from Anniston, Alabama where it is cloudy.  68 and the humidity is 94....makes for frizzy and damp fur !!

Thanks for all the Birthday Wishes...it was a long day of adventure; as will be today.

Have a great day all !!


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Happy belated birthday, Napcat!  Hope you have more very fun adventures today!

Mike--if you end up stopping anywhere in the greater DC area, would love to connect, even if it's for an early morning breakfast somewhere before you move on!

Happy anniversary to Leslie and Chris!  Hubby and I celebrated our anniversary on May 26!  Together for 34 years!

Good morning from northern VA!  It's 60 going into the 80s today with rain predicted this afternoon.  After two beautiful days, this is going to be sad.  But I'll get a lot of sewing done!

Weather fact:  In 2010, it rained live fish in the Australian village of Lajamanu.  There's something a bit fishy about that... --From the weather app 1W  on my Fire HDX.  OK, I might have to go look for more on this one!

Everyone have a great day!

Betsy


----------



## loonlover

Good morning.  Currently 73 with an expected high of 91. Clear skies are predicted so maybe my squishy back yard will dry out. 

Taking the poodle to the groomer shortly; other than that chores around the house that didn't get done while I was working so much and/or sick.

Hope everyone has a great day.


----------



## Andra

Good morning everyone.  I am not sure if I'm coming or going at this point.  Last week was crazy.  I was out of town for work and then tacked a few vacation days on the end of it.  So my week looked kind of like this:
Monday - holiday and pack
Tuesday - drop DH at airport and drive to my parents' house (2.5 hours)
Wednesday - drive to Corpus Christi, teach Outlook
Thursday - teach Excel - drive to Brownsville
Friday, Saturday - in Brownsville
Sunday - drive from Brownsville to my parents' house
Monday - drive back to Austin

I forgot how humid it is further south.  I spent a lot of time melting.
It was 77 and overcast this morning in Austin.  I am back at work and may try to sneak in a nap at lunchtime.
Happy Birthday and Hapapy Anniversary to those I missed.  Good to see see Mike and telracs


----------



## Leslie

Good morning,

It's a lovely morning here in southern Maine. Just finishing up at the Free Clinic. I think I might treat myself to some sushi for lunch. Yum!

L


----------



## geoffthomas

Today was a pretty day.
went from the mid-60s to 80.
It rained briefly but I didn't see it.
I had a Project Management class for Continuing Education Units to keep my certification in PM.
Several more classes for a total of 60 units every three years.
So I went to the Univ for 8:30 to 4:30 class.
Then I have a similar requirement for my real estate license.
My wife's sister and her husband left this morning, so we will relax for a while.
Got a bunch of things on the list for tomorrow.


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Good Morning from Anniston, Alabama;

We had several hours of rain late yesterday and I am in the middle of acres and acres of fresh mowed grass...slept with the windows opened and woke up to songbirds just singing their hearts out.....quite the experience for a desert rat (cat).

Off to another day of adventure.  Hope everyone has a great day !!


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Good morning!!!

Like Geoff in MD, we didn't have much of the predicted rain yesterday in northern VA.  Going to have to water the deck garden.  Supposed to be warm and humid today.  Good day to stay in and sew!

Weather fact:  Arica, Chile went over 14 years without rain. --from the 1W weather app on my Fire.

Everyone have a great day!

Betsy


----------



## Nancy Beck

Yesterday, it was raining as I left work at my job in NE New Jersey. By the time I got home (NW New Jersey), the rain had come and gone, and the sun was shining. 

This morning, the sun was out again as I left for work - a bit chilly, in the upper 60s or so.


----------



## geoffthomas

Good Morning from Maryland.
It is 69 now here with 85 later, maybe.
Mostly sunny today with the chance of showers tonight.


----------



## Leslie

Good morning,

52 degrees and foggy here in southern Maine. I like the fog and I won't be distracted by the sun, so hopefully I'll get a lot of work done today!

L


----------



## crebel

Good morning!  It was not a restful night here with wild thunderstorms all night.  We spent most of the night in the basement under various severe thunderstorm and tornado warnings. No damages here and this morning the sun is shining and the birds are singing.  I'm pretty sure a nap will be under advisement for this afternoon!

Everyone have a safe and happy day.


----------



## Annalog

Good morning from southern Arizona. Hot (100+) and sunny for the rest of the week. I stayed in Tucson after work yesterday so I could spend today with my mom on my day off.  

Hope your day is wonderful.


----------



## spotsmom

48 this morning and another beautiful day. Supposedly about 80 today. 

Chris, you go to the basement during thunderstorms? I go out on the porch!

My sister in law drives to the shopping center during a storm so "if I get hit, someone will see it". 

Enjoy your day, thunder and all?


----------



## crebel

spotsmom said:


> 48 this morning and another beautiful day. Supposedly about 80 today.
> 
> Chris, you go to the basement during thunderstorms? I go out on the porch!
> 
> My sister in law drives to the shopping center during a storm so "if I get hit, someone will see it".
> 
> Enjoy your day, thunder and all?


Only when the sirens are going off (which they did 6 different times between 10:30 p.m. and 4 a.m.) and they are predicting baseball-sized hail (we didn't get any) which can go through the roof. I enjoy watching "regular" thunderstorms, too.


----------



## spotsmom

You have sirens that go off Baseball sized hail OK, you can go in the basement.


----------



## NapCat (retired)

crebel said:


> "...various severe thunderstorm and tornado warnings..."



Dozens of us who are here at Anniston, Alabama (the Homeland Security, Center for Domestic Preparedness) doing FEMA Disaster Response Training....were all following that storm. I thought I was going to get to visit you !

Glad that did not come to pass. I certainly approve of the "Nap Plan"


----------



## Michael R. Hicks

telracs said:


> Listen, Goober, no cancelling on me allowed! so you better not have any issues.


We're rolling! Made it to Brunswick, GA yesterday and will be heading up to Wade, NC today, then on to Maryland on Friday. We made that trip once before in two days, but I'm just getting too old for that sorta thing, LOL!

Betsy - we'll be in Millersville from Friday, then leaving Monday AM. Our itinerary is already pretty packed, but there might be some time on Sunday. Will check with the cruise director and let you know. 

And telracs, you have now OFFICIALLY used the term "goober"... 

Okay, time to pack up the rig and get on the road. Stay safe & have fun!


----------



## geoffthomas

Good Morning all.
It is 60 moving to 80 later.
It rained lightly all night and is still grey.
We are supposed to get some sun in a few hours.
Mike - good travels.  I know you are probably taking 95 North, so come the weekend I will wave in that direction.


----------



## Leslie

Good morning,

Not raining at the moment but it looks like rain any minute. 

Have a safe trip, Mike, and maybe we'll meet in a few weeks!

L


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Good morning!  Cool and breezy this morning here in northern VA.

Mike--if it works out, that's great, but I'm sure you've got a lot of pulls on you while you're in the area!  Safe travels!

Betsy


----------



## crebel

Good morning!  64 and partly cloudy here heading to the mid-70's - ahhhhh, back to perfect weather!

Thanks for the okay to head to the basement during severe weather, Spotsmom!   NapCat, would love to have you come visit, but hopefully we can work it out some time when I won't need to see you in an "official" capacity.  Do you know whenever I do lie down during the day for a rest, I now always think "NapCat would approve"  *giggle*.

Everyone have a safe and happy day and safe travels for the Goober family.


----------



## Andra

Morning - I will be scarce for a few days because I don't feel like company.
Yesterday we had to let our 18-year-old Sheba kitty cross the rainbow bridge. I know it was time but I am still a wreak. Everyone go hug your fur-babies for me.


----------



## crebel

Andra said:


> Morning - I will be scarce for a few days because I don't feel like company.
> Yesterday we had to let our 18-year-old Sheba kitty cross the rainbow bridge. I know it was time but I am still a wreak. Everyone go hug your fur-babies for me.


Awwww, I'm so sorry, Andra. I would be a wreck, too. How wonderful that you had your kitty for 18 years! {{{hugs}}}


----------



## loonlover

Andra, so sorry to hear about Sheba.  Always a difficult time.

Good afternoon.  We've been without internet, TV, and our landline phone for the past two days.  Finally received the new modem from AT&T this afternoon and we are once again up and running.  We are tied to the computer more than anything.

It is hot and humid here today, but we have not had any thunderstorms in our area.  But I saw there were two killed by falling limbs in the NE part of the state and a freight train had been blown over.  That must have been a powerful thunderstorm.  Thoughts are definitely with those folks in Jonesboro.


----------



## Michael R. Hicks

Andra said:


> Morning - I will be scarce for a few days because I don't feel like company.
> Yesterday we had to let our 18-year-old Sheba kitty cross the rainbow bridge. I know it was time but I am still a wreak. Everyone go hug your fur-babies for me.


Sorry to hear about Sheba! I've been there and done that more times than I care to remember...


----------



## Michael R. Hicks

Rolling out for Millersville, MD this morning - hoping to get there in time to avoid the rush hour follies in the DC metro area! Hope everyone has a great Friday!


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Good Morning from Anniston, Alabama










...where the humidity is 94 and will keep going up until it falls out of the sky....rough on old kitty joints and I am missing my desert, but all the green really is pretty.

Have a great Friday


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Good morning, all!

Andra---Hugs! I still miss my pub who's been gone for almost 30 years.  Sheba is young again on the other side of the bridge.

52 degrees now, high of 78 in northern VA.  A beautiful day.  We're going out to breakfast in a little bit.

Remembering all the brave soldiers who stormed the beach in Normandy that morning, June 6, 1944.  My dad served in WW2 and was not part of the invasion, but was part of the support troops who followed once the beach was taken.  We visited the World War II Memorial in Bedford, VA last summer--well worth a visit if you haven't been.

Betsy


----------



## geoffthomas

Good Morning from Derwood.
It is 59 now with 79 later - much like Betsy's report.
A nice day ahead.


----------



## loonlover

Good morning.  Currently 75 going to 87 today with a good chance of thunderstorms.  Maybe they'll miss us again.  The ground is still pretty saturated around here.

Hope everyone has a great day.


----------



## crebel

Good morning.  Sunny, 71 going to 81 today, light breeze and lower humidity, lovely.

Missed you loonlover, glad you are reconnected!

Everyone have a safe and happy day.


----------



## telracs

goober goober goober


----------



## Amy Corwin

Hope everyone had a good week and is looking forward to the weekend!
It's overcast here but I'm "gardening" indoors by trying to sprout beans for the first time. My mom used to do it and I grew nostalgic and decided to give it a go with some mason jars I had.

I've got little tiny white tails on my sprouts! I'm so pleased and look forward to sprouting a lot more types of seeds for salads and veggie dishes. yum, yum.

So good morning and best wishes to everyone for a bright and happy day, no matter the weather!


----------



## Leslie

Good morning,

Kind of grey this morning. I am thinking about this time last year which was the day before the big wedding and the weather was very similar! I don't feel 100% this morning (there seems to be some sort of GI bug going around and I think it has landed in me) so I am glad I am not facing a wedding with 100+ people tomorrow!

I have been reading all the D-Day stories and tributes. In 2001 we went to Normandy, the cemetery and memorial, and the Peace Museum. In 2007, I was on the other side of France and saw Uncle Eddie Jendrek's grave (my husband's uncle). He was killed on September 21, 1944, in what they call the second round of D-Day. God bless all our soldiers and veterans.

L


----------



## spotsmom

Good morning.  Andra, I'm so sorry about Sheba. It's never a good time, but you can always remember the love and joy Sheba brought to you.

57 this morning and up into the upper 70's today.  I checked, and the humidity is 18%.  Thank goodness!!

Enjoy your weekend!  I'm off to Portland in the morning for our Golden Retriever Rescue's annual fundraising dinner/auction.


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Good Morning All

I am still "enjoying" Alabama humidity.....should be in the 90s today (both temperature and humidity)...only a half day of classes, so I hope to explore the area a little this afternoon and tomorrow......lots of history in this area.

Hope everyone's weekend is off to a good start


----------



## loonlover

Good morning.  We're expecting a high of 93 today and the current humidity is 94%.  We did have a storm blow through yesterday afternoon that cooled things off quite a bit.  Not much rain fell but wind gusts were between 50 and 60 mph.

University of Phoenix graduation this morning.  Expect to finish the book I'm about 60% through.  I'll be working a bit also, I''m sure.

Hope everyone has a great Saturday.


----------



## crebel

Good morning.  It is currently 65 heading to 75 with some showers expected throughout the day.

Everyone have a safe and happy day.


----------



## geoffthomas

Good Morning from Derwood (across the Potomac from Betsy and Ann).
It is 67 now with 83 later. A pretty nice day is promised.
I guess it is work in the garden for me.


----------



## Jane917

Beautiful morning in central WA. Up very early to catch a 6am flight to San Francisco. Oops! Flight cancelled. Back up to the airport at 10am. Perils of travel.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Jane917 said:


> Beautiful morning in central WA. Up very early to catch a 6am flight to San Francisco. Oops! Flight cancelled. Back up to the airport at 10am. Perils of travel.


Hope the next flight goes, Jane!

A beautiful morning here, too, in northern VA. Been quilting already. Hoping to have a hike and a picnic later today if all goes well.

Everyone have a great weekend.

Betsy


----------



## Leslie

Good morning,

66 degrees and a beautiful morning on the porch! The dogs are happy, a breeze is blowing--it doesn't get any better than this!

L


----------



## crebel

Good morning!  I am enjoying a cup of coffee while sitting in the screened porch listening to the birds sing.  It is 59 degrees going to 75 and sunny already.  Yesterday we had gentle rain most of the day.  Everything smells fresh, just lovely.

Everyone have a safe and happy day.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Good morning!  Sounds great, Chris!

A beautiful cool morning in northern VA.  Going to be in the mid eighties today.  

We're off to a commemorative celebration at my husband's home church (only 90 years old--my home church closed after 300 years ) and lunch out!

Everyone have a great day.

Betsy


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Good Morning All

Lots of rain in Anniston, Alabama over night...so everything is hot and soggy....










....but a few of us are venturing out for some sightseeing anyway.
Hope everyone is having a restful Sunday


----------



## loonlover

Good morning.  Awakened to thunderstorms with a temp of 70.  It is supposed to be cooler today than yesterday with rain most of the morning.

Hope everyone has a peaceful Sunday.


----------



## Leslie

Good morning,

It is beautiful on the porch today--77 degrees right now and lots of sun. I am enjoying some melon and a cup of coffee.

L


----------



## geoffthomas

Good Morning from Maryland.
It is 76 now with a high later of just 83.
We expect some rain starting around 4-ish.
I will be sitting an open-house today on the property in Kenwood, which lists for $1.8 mill.
Property in the nation's capital is very expensive.
Anyway my job is to show it.
The last two houses that I held open sold within a couple of days.
Too bad I am just the "sitter" at this stage.  But that will change and get better with time.
Have a great day all.


----------



## Jane917

It is a beautiful sunny morning here in Noe Valley in San Francisco. We are headed down to Cupertino later this morning where it will be even warmer. Happy Sunday. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Happy Monday !!

70 in Anniston, AL headed to a soggy 85 with showers.  (Death Valley is calling for 122 today...but I still miss my desert)

Hope everyone's week is off to a good start !!


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Good Morning!

Rained last night, 66 degrees heading to 85 today in northern VA.  Clear today.

After today, the weather goes downhill....

Everyone have a great day!

Betsy


----------



## Michael R. Hicks

Greetings from Millersville, MD, where it's currently cool but overcast. Sorry we didn't get to see you, Betsy, but it's been a whirlwind visit here! After breakfast we're heading up to an RV repair place just northeast of Baltimore in hopes they can properly reinstall our refrigerator. It almost fell out of its cabinet because the guys who repaired the ice maker line in the back didn't anchor the thing properly. Derp!

Once that's done, we head north to the Liberty Harbor RV Park in Jersey City, which is our access point to The Big Apple. We'll be seeing a show with telracs and some other stuff, and my parents will be joining us on the New England tour...


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Michael R. Hicks said:


> Greetings from Millersville, MD, where it's currently cool but overcast. Sorry we didn't get to see you, Betsy, but it's been a whirlwind visit here! After breakfast we're heading up to an RV repair place just northeast of Baltimore in hopes they can properly reinstall our refrigerator. It almost fell out of its cabinet because the guys who repaired the ice maker line in the back didn't anchor the thing properly. Derp!
> 
> Once that's done, we head north to the Liberty Harbor RV Park in Jersey City, which is our access point to The Big Apple. We'll be seeing a show with telracs and some other stuff, and my parents will be joining us on the New England tour...


Not a problem, Mike, it turned out to be a busier weekend for me than I had anticipated! Hope you get things sorted out.

Betsy


----------



## Leslie

Good morning,

62 degrees and cloudy this morning. Off to work I go!

L


----------



## Andra

It's Monday, but most of the schools are out for summer, so traffic was light this morning. It was 77 in the car when I got to the parking lot.
Thank you for the kind thoughts for my girl. I am still crying off and on, but I am remembering more of the happy times with Sheba. Here she is hanging out in the front yard, probably after eating grass. It's really hard to get a good photo of an all-black kitty.


----------



## crebel

Good morning.  Today's weather looks to be a repeat of yesterday's mostly sunny, mid-70s temperatures, no complaints here at all!

That is a sweet picture of Sheba, Andra.  I'm glad you are remembering more of the happy times, more {{hugs}} for you.

Everyone have a safe and happy day.


----------



## loonlover

Good morning. Looks like another day of thunderstorms in store for us.  The most severe ones yesterday stayed to the north of us, but just barely. Hoping today's do the same.

Hope everyone's week gets off to a great start.


----------



## spotsmom

Mid 50's this morning, supposedly creeping to 80 today. There is a 6400 acre fire outside of Bend that is 0 percent contained and it is very smoky. A long way from me. The wind is supposed to come up today. Let's hope it doesn't. 

Andra, that is a wonderful photo of Sheba! Frame that baby and put it on your wall. Sounds like you two had a great life together.


----------



## Annalog

{{{Andra}}}

Good morning from southern Arizona. Hot (100+) and sunny for another week.

Hope your day is wonderful.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Good morning, all!

Wonderful pic of Sheba, Andra.  Hugs!

Yuck.  74 and humid already this morning in northern VA.  Bleh. Going to go up to 87.  We're off (later) to vote in today's primary election.  We can walk to our polling place but will be a hot mess.  Oh, well.

Everyone have a great day!  Stay cool!

Betsy


----------



## crebel

Good morning.  After enjoying a few days of perfect weather today will be rainy and in the mid-80s, back on comes the air-conditioning.

Everyone have a safe and happy day.


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Good Morning

Looks like we are in for a full day of showers and thunderstorms in Anniston, Alabama.  yippee

Have a great day


----------



## Andra

We had a "cold" front blow through and it's only 67 degrees in Austin this morning.  Of course, we should get up to almost 90 later today, but still - it is nice outside right now.
I am going through my box of frames to decide which one to use for Sheba's photo, then I will get it printed.  I think maybe Figaro (Sheba's brother) picked up a few of her habits.  He's never been much interested in steak, just chicken.  Sheba could tell from upstairs if you were walking to the fridge to pull out beef.  DH ended up giving Figaro a bite of steak last night...


----------



## geoffthomas

Good Morning all from Derwood.
It is 72 now with 87 later.
It is muggy.
We expect thundershowers this afternoon.


----------



## loonlover

Good morning.  When I went to bed last night the forecast was for clear skies today.  Not anymore - we may have more thunderstorms.  Yesterday's rainfall approached 1 1/2 inches.  Not really looking forward to more rain.

Bruno Mars concert tonight - I expect to be busy as it is almost a sell-out.

Hope everyone has a great day.


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Good Morning

I am waking up to a lovely Alabama sunrise....nice, but humid day ahead.

Hope everyone has a great day


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Good morning!  

Woke up to the hardest rain I've ever heard on the roof and a prodigious thunderstorm.

Haven't felt well the last couple of days, going to wait and see if I go help with registration at a car club event an hour or so away here.  (Huge event by car club standards, I think they have 500 people registering today and tomorrow.  )  Looks like the bad weather will be gone by then.

Everyone have a great day!

Betsy


----------



## Annalog

Hope you are feeling better soon, Betsy.

Good morning from southern Arizona. 70s and headed to a sunny 100°F. Saw storm clouds over home driving home from work yesterday but they blew away or evaporated before they could do more than promise.  I expect a couple more weeks before we see rain. Normal would be the week of 4th of July.

Hope your day is wonderful.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Thanks, Anna!  Better today than yesterday!

Betsy


----------



## loonlover

Good morning.  69 going to 87 with lots of sunshine.  Sounds like a beautiful day in store. And maybe the front yard will be dry enough to mow by late afternoon.

Hope you are feeling better, Betsy, and everyone has a great day.


----------



## crebel

Good morning.  I don't know what part of Iowa I heard and reported the weather for yesterday, but it certainly did not describe the weather here!  It rained all day and never got above 64 degrees which for some reason felt really cold; I wore a flannel shirt all day.  Today the sun is shining and already feels warmer than any time yesterday.  Maybe today will be our muggy, hot day in the afternoon.

I'm glad you are feeling some better, Betsy, and that you feel completely well soon!  Loonlover, did you get to hear any of the Bruno Mars concert while you were working?  I really like him.

Everyone have a safe and happy day.


----------



## loonlover

Chris, I heard little bits during sound check, but not much during the show.  The music was too loud for us to hear our radios if we kept the door cracked open.  And we were having radio trouble anyway.  But it was an easy night except for that issue.  The crowd must have actually come for the music.


----------



## Jane917

I am back in WA after a few days in San Francisco. It is a beautiful morning with temps going into the 80s later. We are heading up to the mountains tomorrow for 5 days with our trailer. 

Hope you feel better, Betsy!


----------



## Leslie

Good morning,

It's a beautiful sunny morning here in southern Maine. 64 degrees right now and going up to about 75. My idea of perfect weather!

L


----------



## spotsmom

About 50 right now going to the mid 70's today. The fire has calmed somewhat and evacuees have been able to go home. Needless to say we need rain!!

Feel better, Betsy!


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Thanks to all!  I'm feeling better today than the last two days (especially last night!) but am going to go take a nap. The sun is shining now, anyway!

Everyone have a great day!

Betsy


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Good Morning

Not surprisingly it is cloudy and humid on my last day in Anniston, Alabama.
Final classes and graduation (Incident Command Academy) today....and I head back to my desert tomorrow. (...where it is in the high 90s and *DRY*). Purrrrr

Everyone have a great day


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Good morning from Northern VA!  Feeling better today.

Woohoo, wild storms last night at the event I was working.  Waited 30 minutes for the storm to abate enough to get out to my car.  But the hour trip home wasn't bad.

Humid today and already 70 degrees.

Congrats on graduating, Napcat!

Everyone have a great day!

Betsy


----------



## Sean Sweeney

Good morning, everyone. Been a while, again.

This past Sunday, I got married! 

Hope everyone is doing well.


----------



## geoffthomas

Good Morning all. It is 70 now with 80 later.
It is overcast - we expect rain today.
It rained very hard last night - lots of local flooding.

We drove over to Arlington last evening to attend our eldest granddaughters school Spring Concert (she sings in the choir).  Third Grade. So the kids sang, the band played.  The strings played.  And parents and grandparents beamed. All was happy. 
There was one kid who played Bach's Concerto for 2 Violins, 1rst Movement.  He was accompanied by a neighbor kid who does not attend the school.  Neither used sheet music.  They played like professional adults.  Oh My!  The music teacher told us we would want to turn on our video recording devices.  I did not.  She was right.

We left as it was starting to rain.  Walked to Mark and Becky's house (my son and DIL).  Then the skies opened. 

Jane and I drove home in the deluge.  Frankly it was nerve-wracking.  Part of the beltway had over 6 inches of water standing in the fast lane, with nowhere to go.

Got home alright.  Had a very nice time.  Life goes on.


----------



## loonlover

Good morning.  66 degrees this morning with an expected high in the low 80s and cloudy skies.  Possibility of rain this evening and overnight.

I did mow the front yard last night.  At least the street view looks better.  Not sure when the back yard will get mowed, but at least it is hidden by the privacy fence.

Congratulations to you and your wife, Sean.

Hope its a great Thursday for all.


----------



## Sean Sweeney

loonlover said:


> Congratulations to you and your wife, Sean.


Thank you, sir.


----------



## loonlover

Sean Sweeney said:


> Thank you, sir.


Well, I'm actually a ma'am.


----------



## Jane917

In the mid 60s, predicted to go up to the low 80s. We will be leaving in a few hours to head to nearby mountains with our trailer for a few days. 

Congratulations, Sean!


----------



## Andra

It's a hot and muggy 80 degrees already in Austin this morning.  That was a bit of a shock after the incredibly pleasant 60-degree weather we enjoyed the past few mornings.  DH is draining the hot tub today so we can get it cleaned out.
Congrats Sean and Mrs. Sean!


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Sean Sweeney said:


> Good morning, everyone. Been a while, again.
> 
> This past Sunday, I got married!
> 
> Hope everyone is doing well.


Congratulations, Sean!

Betsy


----------



## crebel

Good morning.  A short-lived thunderstorm just passed thru and the rest of the day should be dry.  I'm glad Betsy and Geoff remained safe during their wild weather.

Good to hear from you, Sean.  Congratulations to you and the missus!  Any pictures to share?

Everyone have a safe and happy day.


----------



## Leslie

Good morning and congratulations to Sean,

Cool this morning and rain is predicted. Otherwise, not much to report.

Have a great day everyone,

L


----------



## spotsmom

Sean Sweeney said:


> Good morning, everyone. Been a while, again.
> 
> This past Sunday, I got married!


Did you get married at home plate at Fenway?


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Sean Sweeney said:


> This past Sunday, I got married!


Congratulations !! News like that warrants a photo.....

.....we will wait patiently.


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Good Morning










'da Cat is on the move......headed back to Nevada where the humidity is 3% ahhhhh

Have a lucky Friday (Full Moon, Friday the 13th)


----------



## Annalog

Sean, Congratulations to you and your wife.

NapCat, safe travels home.

Happy Friday the Thirteenth from southern Arizona. More hot and sunny weather here for at least another week. Since DH and I married on Friday the Thirteenth (41 years and two months ago), we look forward to Friday the Thirteenths.  Add a full moon during the summer and the evening outside should be beautiful.

Hope your day is wonderful.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Good morning!

NapCat--Have a good and safe trip home!

Another sticky day in northern VA.  Already 72 degrees.  Bleh.  Good day to quilt!

Everyone have a great day!

Betsy


----------



## geoffthomas

Good Morning from Derwood.
Yeah, 72 with 80 later and rainy most of the day. Kinda. Maybe.
Safe travels NapCat.
Best wishes Sean.


----------



## loonlover

Safe travels, NapCat.

Good morning.  68 degrees and what looks like a gorgeous day in store with clear skies and a high of 83. It may be a little humid, though.

Lunch plans with fellow retirees fell through, but Intinst doesn't have to work tonight.  I'm thinking breakfast out may be just the thing.  We seldom eat breakfast out on a weekday.  Cracker Barrel probably won't be quite as busy.

Hope its a great Friday for everyone.


----------



## Andra

TGIF
We had weird weather last night.  There were storms all around us and we were watching the weather to see where the wind, lightning and hail were the worst.  There were even funnel clouds and one tornado that touched down within 20 miles of us.  This was the first time in the 15 years that we've been in Austin that I actually made room in the pantry for me and DH and the kitties just in case.  We got lucky and everything just missed us.  There are a lot of people without electricity this morning and I had to go through one traffic light on a major road (US 183) that was flashing red in all directions.
It cooled down a little because of the rain.  It was back to 72 and it was nice outside.  In the building we have a suana today


----------



## crebel

Good morning.  It is a lovely 64 degrees here, going to 75, and clear with only 54% humidity.  I shall enjoy it today for tomorrow it goes to hot and muggy.

Everyone have a safe and happy day and especially safe travels for NapCat.


----------



## spotsmom

It's now 51 and only going to be in the 60's today which is fine with me. Hopefully we may get a bit of rain in the next few days to wash away this nasty yellow pollen. 

Enjoy your Friday the 13th!!


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Good morning!

Beautiful morning here in northern VA, so we're going to head out to West Virginia.   69 here now, going up to 79.  Summit Point, WV (where we're headed) is 58 right now but is supposed to warm up to 78, so hopefully it will be warmer by the time we get there.

Everyone have a fantastic Saturday!

Betsy


----------



## loonlover

Good morning.  Looks like another beautiful day in store with a high of 83 or so and clear skies.

Have a great day.


----------



## geoffthomas

Good Morning from Derwood.
It is 65 now with a high of 78 predicted for later in the day.
Looks as if we are going to have a nice sunny day today.
No rain predicted.


----------



## crebel

Good morning.  It is a gorgeous day here as well.  58 heading to 85, nice breeze, no rain expected until tonight.

Everyone have a safe and happy day.


----------



## Amy Corwin

Good Morning!
It's going to be another scorcher here today but I'm looking forward to going to the sea shore and doing a little kayaking.

Have a lovely day and fun weekend!
Amy


----------



## Leslie

Good morning,

57 degrees and cloudy this morning. It is supposed to clear up tomorrow for Father's Day. We'll see.

Have a great Saturday everyone!

L


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Good Morning All

It is 70 *DRY* degrees in the desert this morning, headed to around 90.....purrrrfect

Had a great (but long) trip home yesterday....it was a very successful and rewarding two weeks, but as with all travel, it is so good to be home and in my own bed..










Have a great weekend everyone


----------



## spotsmom

42 this morning and only to be in the 60's today. We need rain!  At least the fire is under control. 

Off to Costco. Always an adventure on Saturday. 

Enjoy the weekend.


----------



## crebel

Good morning and Happy Father's Day to all you sons and dads!  I miss my Dad and will always appreciate what a wonderful father he was.

The storm system that was headed this way is breaking up and it looks to be a hot and muggy day with occasional showers instead.  It is already 75 degrees heading to 88.

Everyone have a safe and happy day.


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Good Morning

It is a delightful 67 in the desert, headed to breezy 90s


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Good Morning!

Yesterday was a beautiful day here in northern VA and also in West Virginia, where we were most of the day!  And today promises to be more of the same before it gets hot later in the week.

Everyone have a great day!

Betsy


----------



## loonlover

Good morning.  Looks like another day of clear skies but it will be a little warm as it is headed into the 90s.

Happy Father's Day!

Hope everyone has a great day.


----------



## Leslie

Good morning,

Sunny here and very breezy. Happy Father's Day to all the dads out there.

L


----------



## geoffthomas

Good Morning all.
It is 70 with 81 expected.
Last really nice day.  Sunny.
Monday we start 90s with chance of storms.


----------



## spotsmom

Hello from Sunriver where it will still be in the 60's today. I have just returned from our last handbell choir performance until the fall. 

Happy Father's Day to all deserving fathers out there.


----------



## crebel

Good morning from sunny and clear southeast Iowa where it is already 69 heading to a steamy 88 with possible thunderstorms this afternoon/evening.

Everyone have a safe and happy day.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Good morning from northern VA!

pleasant this morning--going to be warm today!  I'm going to go out for a short walk.  And then maybe a nap after breakfast.

Everyone have a fantastic day!  Even if it is a Monday. 

Betsy


----------



## Andra

Good Morning.  It is 80 and muggy in Central Texas today.  That is all.


----------



## loonlover

Good morning.  Andra's weather description applies here as well except it isn't quite as warm - yet.

Last graduation of the season tonight. Yay!

Hope everyone has a great Monday.


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> ...And then maybe a nap after breakfast...


...Yeah Betsy ! My kinda Gal !

I
We have a cool and breezy morning in the desert...I think I will take my nap(s) in the hammock today.

Have a great Monday.


----------



## Leslie

Good morning,

It's a beautiful, sunny morning here in southern Maine. Have a great Monday everyone!

L


----------



## spotsmom

Only a high of 58 today and 33 tonight. Nowhere to go but up!!

Hope everyone has a fantastic day.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

NapCat said:


> ...Yeah Betsy ! My kinda Gal !


And a very satisfying nap it was, too.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

spotsmom said:


> Only a high of 58 today and 33 tonight. Nowhere to go but up!!
> 
> Hope everyone has a fantastic day.


Good grief!


----------



## geoffthomas

It is 88 now in Derwood.
We expect some rain later.


----------



## crebel

I'm the first one to say Good Morning at almost 8 a.m. Central??

Today is going to be yucky, weatherwise.  Heading to the 90s with 94% humidity already which will make it feel like the 100s.  More storms likely tonight.  We only had one small thunderstorm pass through about 3 a.m., the thunder woke me up, but it did not last long.

Everyone have a safe and happy day.


----------



## loonlover

Good morning.  75 going to 92 with the humidity at 89% for now.  But we are to have clear skies today.  Think I'll stay indoors for most of the day.

Hope everyone has a great day.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

I went out for a walk to try to beat the heat and failed. *pants*  

It's a code orange air quality alert here in northern VA.  81 degrees, going up to 92 degrees.



Good day for quilting in the basement studio!

Hope everyone stays cool and safe today!

Betsy


----------



## geoffthomas

Good Morning all.
It is 80 here with 93 later - mostly sunny.
The beginning of the Lazy, Hazy, Crazy days of Summer.


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Good Morning

Cool (73) desert breezes, headed to high 80s.  Humidity a delightful 7%.

Have a great day !!


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

NapCat said:


> Good Morning
> 
> Cool (73) desert breezes, headed to high 80s. Humidity I'd a delightful 7%.
> 
> Have a great day !!


----------



## spotsmom

Low 40's this morning headed for the mid 60's. Hopefully some rain. We sure need it. 

I've been gone from northern Virginia for 37 years but still remember the blessing of a good basement in the summer. Although I never spent the night there.  

And screened porches. I long for one.


----------



## geoffthomas

We h


spotsmom said:


> Low 40's this morning headed for the mid 60's. Hopefully some rain. We sure need it.
> 
> I've been gone from northern Virginia for 37 years but still remember the blessing of a good basement in the summer. Although I never spent the night there.
> 
> And screened porches. I long for one.


We had always wanted one also, so we took out a big bow window and put in french doors - and the porch, of course. Screened it in. Added lights and fans. Now we practically live out there.
[/img]


----------



## Annalog

Good morning from southern Arizona. Currently a sunny 89°F with 25% humidity, windy with gusts approaching 20 mph, heading to high 90s with scattered clouds. Not expecting rain but a few drops might hit the ground as happened a couple days ago when wet spots on the ground were about 8 inches apart and lasted about 15 minutes.  Hoping to finish painting the main bedroom walls today, the closet and trim will be on other days. After the east wall has the second coat dry, we will mount an LCD HD TV and enter the modern television age. We don't know if we will receive a signal for broadcast TV but we we haven't missed that for the last dozen years. (I wonder if Goodwill even accepts working 30+ year old TVs?  ) Then we move the Wii and exercise equipment out of the living room and into the master bedroom. 

Hope your day is wonderful.


----------



## spotsmom

Geoff, that is a beautiful porch!!!  Whenever I lived in a house with one, I practically lived there too.  Especially for meals.

Enjoy!  I am so jealous!  For some reason, you just don't find them out here.


----------



## geoffthomas

spotsmom said:


> Geoff, that is a beautiful porch!!! Whenever I lived in a house with one, I practically lived there too. Especially for meals.
> 
> Enjoy! I am so jealous! For some reason, you just don't find them out here.


I think some of us (like you and me and Leslie, etc.) are porch people. A porch (as compared to a deck) lets you use it in the rain and other "weather". The screening keeps flying pests away. Our fans let us spend time in warm weather. And all these things let us spend time out there at night. In this climate area we can do this. If you have a lot more hot, humid weather not so much. In My Opinion.


----------



## spotsmom

In Oregon (at least this part), all you see are "decks".  Of course "barbecue" is a verb here too.

No place to go sit in the rain (and even the snow).  Listen to the crickets at night.  SLEEP on the porch.  Sigh. I enjoyed the porches when I was growing up because we had no a/c and the fans on the porch were like heaven.


----------



## mlewis78

I've missed this thread, so I started following it again over the past week.  I'm not around in the morning though.  

Geoff, I love your porch.

It got up to 90 on Tuesday in NYC.  More heat tomorrow, with high of 88 predicted.  That may not sound like a lot to some.  But going up 4 flights of stairs tonight (1:00am) was rough.  There is no air.  My apartment isn't that bad.  Had the AC on Tuesday afternoon until I went to work.  Have only the fans on now.  A little breeze coming in the north window.

Good morning!


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Marti, it's always morning somewhere!  Jump in anytime!

Good morning!

Another yuck morning here in northern VA.  Getting ready to go out for a walk (gotta try to keep up with Geoff in the Fitbit group we've started).  Yuck.  I'd rather stay in and drink coffee.  I do love that porch, Geoff!  We have a deck, and we've thought of turning it into a porch, but we really like the sun that comes in the windows in the mornings during the winter, and a porch would block it.  

Supposed to go up to 94 today.  We may go to the Farmer's Market this morning.  Currently 72.

Oh, well, a good day to quilt!

Everyone have a great hump day!

Betsy


----------



## crebel

Good morning and welcome back to the thread, mlewis!  Another day of heat, humidity, and scattered thunderstorms expected here; sounds about like Betsy's weather.  I am back in Des Moines and off the see the retinal specialists bright and early this morning.  I'm not overly looking forward to the strobe-light type testing they will do today as it invariably will give me a raging headache.  Ah well, this too shall pass.

Beautiful porch, Geoff.  Our home used to have a raised brick patio off of French doors from the dining room.  40 years ago my father-in-law turned it into a screened-in, 'three season' room we call 'the veranda'.  We spend much of our time there and added a deck off of it 10 years ago, so we have the best of both worlds.

Everyone have a safe and happy day!


----------



## geoffthomas

Good Morning everyone.
It is 78 already and we probably will hit 93.
"They" say we will have some rain this afternoon, maybe.

Y'all should revisit Leslie's porch also.  Maybe she will post a pic here again.
I just love seeing others' creations.  I think Leslie and I are "bonded" over the outdoor rooms (and the dogs, of course).


----------



## Andra

Good morning.  It's already in the 80s here and I don't even want to look at the high predicted for later today.  I have switched my walks to the treadmill for the last few days - not as nice as outside in some ways, but I have a fan pointed right at me so I don't overheat.  Getting back into an exercise routine gets harder every time I try it...
We don't really have a porch anymore since the hot tub takes up the whole thing (it wasn't that large to begin with, maybe 10' square).  Plans for our retirement house include deep porches all around the house.  I suspect that part of it will end up being screened in to keep the bugs out   Geoff, your porch is awesome!


----------



## Leslie

geoffthomas said:


> Good Morning everyone.
> It is 78 already and we probably will hit 93.
> "They" say we will have some rain this afternoon, maybe.
> 
> Y'all should revisit Leslie's porch also. Maybe she will post a pic here again.
> I just love seeing others' creations. I think Leslie and I are "bonded" over the outdoor rooms (and the dogs, of course).


Good morning,

73 right now with a high of 82 expected.

Yes, my husband built me a porch four years ago and it might be the best present he ever gave me! I need to take a recent picture to post. All the ones in my photobucket show it before we bought halfway decent porch furniture. LOL.

L


----------



## loonlover

Good morning. 79 going to 93 today with clear skies.  

Late this morning as I made banana muffins this morning.  Hope they turn out as it was sort of a comedy of errors getting them made.  I may need to make myself an enlarged copy of that recipe.

Hope everyone is having a great day.


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Good Morning

64 in the desert, headed to the 80 s?

I am loving the " porch discussion".  I have a nice deck with a phenomenal view, but someday would like to build an attached greenhouse off my office. I love the huge ornate porches found on historic homes.

Have a great day all !


----------



## spotsmom

47 this morning with an expected high of 75. Never did get that rain we needed. Maybe it will warm up so I can go read on "the deck". Sigh. 

Farmers market? Boy do I miss THAT!! 'Maters, beans, peas, berries. Mmmmm.  We can bounce our store tomatoes off the floor here. 

Enjoy the summer today!!


----------



## Michael R. Hicks

Sean Sweeney said:


> Good morning, everyone. Been a while, again.
> 
> This past Sunday, I got married!
> 
> Hope everyone is doing well.


Congrats!!


----------



## geoffthomas

Good Morning all.
It is 72 now with 84 the high later.
Possibility of thunderstorms in the mid-day.
I may have to see about replacing my car today.
Too many miles and too many repairs needed.
Oh well.


----------



## crebel

Good morning.  No change to the hot, steamy, potential storms forecast here.

Oooohhh, new car shopping, Geoff!  Let us know what you end up with!

Everyone have a safe and happy day.


----------



## loonlover

Good morning.  73 going to 93 today with lots of clouds. Only a 10% chance of rain, though.

I'm a little down this morning.  I took the 13 yr old cat to the vet for the last time yesterday afternoon. He had been a member of the family since he was 9 weeks old.  I spotted him along with his siblings on the neighbor's carport and decided he was going to have a home with us.  I'll miss him but even difficult decisions like yesterday's don't negate the benefits of having him in our lives for those 13 years.

Good luck with the car shopping, Geoff.


----------



## crebel

{{{{hugs}}}} for loonlover.


----------



## loonlover

Thanks, Chris.  We knew it was coming sooner rather than later, but that still doesn't make it easy. But I like to think we gave him a good, secure life.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Good morning!

*hugs* loonlover!  Always sad... 

Just got back from my walk (trying to catch Geoff in our Fitbit group!) and I'm a big sweatball.  

Big storm last night just north of us--trees down, roads closed, lights out in Alexandria, but we don't even have any small branches down in our tree filled lot. 

Hope they have the roads cleared and the lights fixed as we are going to Alexandria today for lunch.

Betsy


----------



## Andra

Happy Juneteenth everyone.
{{{{{loonlover}}}}  The absolute hardest thing about loving our four-feets is having to say good-bye.

It's still hot in Texas.  Betsy, keep posting about your walks.  It makes me get up and move around.  I have a Jawbone UP24 instead of a FitBit, but it's basically the same type of thing.
Geoff, good luck on the car shopping.


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Good Morning

68 headed to the 90s in the desert today. "Lazy Daze" of summer coming up.

LL: Sympathies from all of us at the Lighthouse Ranch.

Have a great day.


----------



## Andra

TGIF
It was 75 degrees this morning and we will probably get a lot hotter before the day is over.  If I'm going to take a walk, I'd better get up and do it soon.


----------



## geoffthomas

Good Morning from Derwood.
It is 63 with 82 later.
When I took my 1999 Olds Alero to the shop yesterday, they asked me to "put it out of its misery".  Didn't even want to spend my money to change the oil.  So I did some quick shopping of used lots and some new ones.  I had done some exhaustive looking a couple of months ago, so this was not too hard.  
I purchased a 2014 Honda Civic EX new.  Being self-employed I had to pay cash.  I will get almost twice the gas mileage and should have no repairs for years.
Ok now what is on for today?


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Good morning!

Cooler today in northern VA--I'm going to take a mid-day walk today.  69 now and 83 later (I'm MUCH farther south than Geoff, LOL!  

Andra--keep walking!!  Check out the Fitbit thread--we'll take you even with another device. 

Geoff--congrats on the new car!  Love Hondas, we've had two--an '81 and '86.  Nice cars.

Everyone have a great day!

Betsy


----------



## loonlover

Good morning.  Looks like another hot day in store.

Thanks for the hugs and sympathy. I still cannot imagine going through life without my fur babies.

Congratulations on the car Geoff.

Hope its a great Friday for everyone.


----------



## geoffthomas

Just for grins, here is a pic:


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Looks good, Geoff!  Like the color!

Betsy


----------



## crebel

Nice choice, Geoff! 

Good morning all.


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Good Morning

Looks like we are headed to triple digits today.....and I am headed to "town". Shopping and lunch with friends.

Love the new wheels Geoff









Have a great day all...


----------



## Leslie

Good morning everyone,

Nice day here. Congrats on the new car, Geoff! Enjoy the ride.

Summer is upon us...

L


----------



## spotsmom

Nothing better than a Honda, Geoff (IMHO).  Have driven them for years. I want a red one with a sunroof..

58 this morning to the high 70's today and a breeze.

I couldn't imagine life without my furkids either.  Sending you good memories, LL.


----------



## Leslie

Good morning,

Sunny and cool this morning with a high of 70 expected. I am up early for an 8 am pedicure appointment. 8 am? On a Saturday? What was I thinking? LOL.

L


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Good Morning!

Damp morning... no walking yet.  Hopefully there will be a dry spot somewhere during the day. 

I may have to start using some of the workout apps I've downloaded on to my Fire.  

Oh, well, a good day for quilting!

Betsy


----------



## loonlover

Good morning. Looks like another hot day with highs in the 90s and a slight chance of a thunderstorm.

Slept in a bit this morning as last night's Night of the Proms concert was a fairly late ending one.  Attendance was low but those there received a great show.  And I say that just from hearing it, not seeing it.

Hope you have a great Saturday.


----------



## crebel

Good morning to all.  It looks pretty gloomy and overcast out the window. Rain is not far off, probably off and on all day.  We skipped the farmer's market because of the earlier rain.

Everyone have a safe and happy day.


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Good Morning !!

Happy first day of Summer

We will celebrate this is the desert with triple digit temperatures.

Hope everyone is having a good weekend.


----------



## spotsmom

58 this morning up to a warm high 70's.  Not much happening here. 

Have a lovely weekend, and send us some rain.


----------



## geoffthomas

Good Morning from Maryland.
It is 65 here now (It was 71 when I got up).
The high for the day will be (was?) 73.
We are having light rain all day.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Good morning!

68 now, only going up to 81 today in northern VA.  We won't be in northern VA for most of the day--we're going over to a car club meeting on Maryland's Eastern Shore.  Wondering who set up a meeting for Sunday afternoon on the Eastern Shore and hoping the beach traffic won't be too bad coming home. 

Everyone have a great day!

Betsy


----------



## geoffthomas

Good Morning from Maryland where it is 65 and will probably go up to 81.
We should have a nice clear and sunny day.


----------



## crebel

Good morning.  It is 74 heading to 85 and steamy here.  Possible thunderstorms later.  Plans are to visit with my mother this afternoon before heading home again in the morning from my sister's house.

Everyone have a safe and happy day.


----------



## loonlover

Good morning.  Already 80 degrees with a predicted high of 93. Rather muggy out there already.

Blake Shelton with 3 opening acts at the arena tonight. Its going to be a late night! And probably a busy one. 

Hope everyone enjoys their Sunday.


----------



## StarDozer13

Good Morning!!! 

It's 70's here and clear and sunny (for now) I'm going to go to the pool later on.


----------



## Jane917

Another beautiful day in central Washington. It is 58 degrees, heading up to 90. We are in for a stretch of hot days.


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Good Morning

Another triple digit day in the desert.......now that the gardening days will be getting shorter, I'd better get to my chores early.........giggle










Hope everyone is having a restful Sunday


----------



## spotsmom

55 right now, going up to the low 80's.  Maybe I can finally break out the hammock!

Hope you're enjoying your Sunday.  Betsy, are you stopping for hardshell crabs??


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Good morning!

61 degrees today, heading up to the low 80s here in northern VA.

Spotsmom, our group stopped for dinner at a restaurant in St Michaels, MD (beautiful little town) that we're considering using for a national event next year--very good, and prices weren't bad, but the steamed crab price was out of sight.  After the waitress told me what the prices were, I said I thought I'd get something else and she said she didn't blame me, she'd get something else, too.   Sigh, I knew prices were high this year, and that we were in a high priced area, but...no.  Couldn't do it.



Betsy


----------



## Leslie

Good morning,

55 right now with a high in the low 70s predicted. Perfect!

Betsy, maybe you should have your event here in Maine and eat lobster... 

L


----------



## Andra

Good morning.  It's a muggy 80 degrees in Austin this morning.  I think I am going to walk the building several times instead of going outside.
I hope everyone has a great week.
Geoff, I like the color of your car   It looks kinda like mine.


----------



## geoffthomas

Good Morning from Maryland.
It is 71 here now with 83 the expected high.
Andra: Honda calls it a Crimson Red.  It is kinda a gold-metalflake that looks more red in the sun and more burgundy in the shade.  I did not want a color between white and black this time, so it was this red or the blue (which the dealer did not have on that day) or a green.


----------



## loonlover

Good morning.  Typical weather report for this time of year: hot, muggy, and the possibility of isolated thunderstorms. Hoping the thunderstorms are isolated other places so I can finish the mowing.

Really late night last night but guess I'll have plenty of time to rest as there isn't another event scheduled until August.

Hope your week is off to a great start.


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Good Morning

It is a sunny 69 in the desert, headed to around 100.

Happy Monday


----------



## spotsmom

Lovely morning in the 50's maybe getting to 83 before cooling into the 70's for the rest of the week. 

Sorry about those crabs, Betsy. I suppose crab cakes were equally as exorbitant. 

Cheering for UVA in the college World Series. Go Cavs!!


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Good morning!

64-ish now going up to the high 80s. The nights are still cooling off, which is nice!



Leslie said:


> Betsy, maybe you should have your event here in Maine and eat lobster...


Well, the local club (which will be us next year) puts on the event; traveling to Maine all the time to figure out the details--it's a three day event with driving tours, parking lot driving competitions, a car show and kid's events--would probably be difficult.  Lots of local coordination required. Maybe if we could live with you for the next year? 

We did have the event in Maine in 2008...in Bethel. And then Fred and I went up to Bar Harbor and stayed for a few days. And ate lobster!

I tried but couldn't find any usable pics of the 2008 meet which may reflect that the event wasn't well regarded 

spotsmom--hubby had a crabcake, it was quite good and reasonable. Live crabs are always higher but this year it's even worse than usual. I guess crab numbers are down this year. We usually don't buy steamed crabs in restaurants--we go to crab shack kinds of places, the prices are usually a bit better but haven't made it to one yet this year.

Everyone have a great day!

Betsy


----------



## loonlover

Good morning. Another day in the 90s in store with morning clouds making way for clear skies by afternoon.

I had barely finished mowing yesterday afternoon when a thunderstorm rolled in. An inch of rain fell before the storms rolled out. We were in need of the rain.

Hope everyone has a great day.


----------



## Andra

Ouch - I went for a walk when I got to the office this morning.  Since our building shares a border with the State Park next door, we have some nice hiking trails, so I did 30 minutes on the trails.  But it was 75 degrees and 90 percent humidity.  I should have taken two water bottles.  But I mostly feel better for having done it 

Geoff, my car's red is called Red Jewel and it's one of the metallic ones.  It does seem to shimmer in the sun and change colors depending on how you look at it.  I think it's more on the burgandy side and if I squint just right, it's kind of purple - but that may be my imagination.


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Good Morning

Same 'ol same 'ol...desert summer.

Have a great day.


----------



## crebel

Good morning!  I am home again (for the rest of this week, anyway), in the thriving metropolis of Ottumwa (we need a yawning smiley).  64 degrees, sunny, heading to 85 with high humidity. 

DH did not tell me how much more rain we were getting at home compared to Des Moines, 90 miles to the NE.  Sunday there was a brief, 20-minute rainstorm that produced almost 3"    It apparently came down so fast and hard that it ran off the small hillside and accumulated around the dryer vent on the outside.  When I went to the laundry room in the basement yesterday the exhaust tube that leads to the dryer on the inside was filled with water!  Fortunately it was a minor clean-up job and DH will replace the tubing after work today. 

Fun story:  On Saturday my sister was at the huge Farmer's Market in Des Moines.  There was a man and woman near her at one of the stands.  She said to the woman, "Has anyone ever told your friend he looks just like Huey Lewis?"  The woman smiled and looked "sideways" at the man who then stuck out his hand and said "It's a pleasure to meet a fan."  

Everyone have a safe and happy day!


----------



## Jane917

It is mid 50's, working up to 80's. It rained last night and is still raining. This is not good news for the cherry crop which is madly being harvested. The rain can "pop" the cherries while they are still on the trees. Helicopters have been flying all night just above the trees to disperse the water.


----------



## spotsmom

Well, no, I can't imagine ordering crabs at a "restaurant"!!

55 right now and a pleasant high 70's today. Hopefully a shower. We sure need it. The county commissioners are contemplating banning campfires, fireworks and exploding targets in the forests around here. Well, DUH, after we just had a 6000 acre fire!

Great Huey Lewis story!!!

Enjoy your Tuesday. I'm off to do grunt work for the local Festival of Music which will be here in August.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

spotsmom said:


> Well, no, I can't imagine ordering crabs at a "restaurant"!!




We've done it...sometimes that just happens to be where we're at. I'll take 'em where I can get 'em.  But when the prices are high, like they are now, it's not a good place to get them. There's a place on Kent Island that we would go to with my mom that was a sit down restaurant but they had good crab prices and we would get a dozen crabs and split them between my mom and me. (Hubby isn't big on picking crabs.  )

Betsy


----------



## NapCat (retired)

crebel said:


> Fun story: On Saturday my sister was at the huge Farmer's Market in Des Moines. There was a man and woman near her at one of the stands. She said to the woman, "Has anyone ever told your friend he looks just like Huey Lewis?" The woman smiled and looked "sideways" at the man who then stuck out his hand and said "It's a pleasure to meet a fan."


I once told a women she looked a great deal like Jacqueline Kennedy....a few minutes later, guess who was called on stage to give a fundraiser speech ??


----------



## Nancy Beck

Good morning from NW New Jersey. 

It was a little cool when I woke up this morning, in the upper 60s. It's supposed to warm up to the low- to mid-70s during the day, with rain/thunderstorms sometime this afternoon or evening.

I wonder if there will ever be a week where it's completely rain free. Hasn't happened yet this year.


----------



## loonlover

Good morning. It is currently 76 going to a high of 90 with only a 20% chance of thunderstorms today.  

Hope everyone has a great Wednesday.


----------



## Andra

Happy Wednesday from Austin where we are already having rain this morning.  It was only 75 degrees when I got to the office, but it felt hotter.  I took my umbrella when I went for my walk 
We can't really complain about the rain - most of the rivers and lakes in Texas are still low.  But I like that it's kinda spreading it out a bit.  It's not fun to drive in a major cloudburst.
Have a great day!


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Good Morning

I would be delighted to take some of the rain everyone else is having....likely will not see any until October.  But it is a lovely day in the desert.  Dozens of hummingbirds in the Mimosa Trees.

Have a great day !


----------



## crebel

Good morning.  Currently 70 (wish it would stay!) going to mid-80s and humid.  Most of Iowa has gone from drought conditions to flooding concerns.  It seems like it is always one extreme or the other and no 'regular' years for the last 5 years.  

This morning I am out in the screened veranda watching a pair of mourning doves feeding their babies in a nest on top of the curve of the drainspout.  I can see two babies lifting their heads to be fed, not sure if there is a third in there somewhere.  From the kitchen window I watch the barn swallow nest under the awning, no hatching there yet.

Everyone have a safe and happy day.

Everyone have a safe and happy day.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Well, I missed morning here in northern VA!  LOL!

It's warm and muggy.  I didn't go out for a walk for a walk's sake, but I did go to the farmer's market (had to drive to the library, but I parked across the street).  Got some roma beans, cherry tomatoes in yellow and red and a mini rhubarb pie for the hubster.

Now, to get ready to go out to lunch with my sister-in-law!

Chris, I envy you the baby bird watching!  And Napcat the hummingbirds!

Everyone have a great rest of the day!

Betsy


----------



## geoffthomas

Good day from Maryland.
It is 84 here and we may get rain.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Good morning!

My goodness, there was an incredible thunderstorm last night!  Very loud and a lot of rain in a short time.  The rain gauge has 3/4 inch in the less than an hour it stormed.

71 degrees now in northern VA, going up to almost 90.   A good day for the basement studio, it'll be cooler down there.

Everyone have a great day!  Stay dry.

Betsy


----------



## Alm Hlgh

Good morning and hello.... Is that what got me up and out of bed so early this morning.  And I thought it was my need for social media.  Everyone have a good Thursday morning and don't forget to pack an umbrella just in case.


----------



## Leslie

Good morning,

We had a big thunderstorm last evening and our dog Dempsey was very unhappy. He hates thunder! This morning it is cloudy and feels like rain but nothing at the moment. High of 70 predicted. I actually like this kind of weather.

Have a great day everyone!

L


----------



## crebel

Good morning!  How nice to see a new face today, welcome Alm High.

72 and cloudy here, going to mid-80s again with possible rain every day for the next 5 days - no gullywashers please!

Everyone have a safe and happy day (almost left that off this morning since I typed it twice yesterday   ).


----------



## loonlover

Good morning.  We'll be a little cooler today with highs only in the low 80s.  There is an 80% chance of thunderstorms over the next two days, however.

Mammogram scheduled for this afternoon. Maybe it will be between those thunderstorms.

Welcome to the thread, Alm High.

Hope everyone has a great day.


----------



## Andra

Good morning.  It is still muggy in Austin, but there was a nice breeze when I did my walk this morning.  That was a welcome change.  We have a 40% chance of rain for the next few days.  This is not typical for us in June, but I am actually enjoying the weather for the most part.


----------



## spotsmom

Good morning from Central Oregon. We actually got some much needed rain yesterday. Cool in the high 60's today. 

Leslie, have you tried a Thundershirt? Sue helped my thunder phobic dog. 

Enjoy your day. Tomorrow's Friday!!


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Good Morning 

Hi High !

We have clouds in the desert this morning !  74 and windy, headed to the mid 90s.

Have a great day.


----------



## Alm Hlgh

Good morning thought for today:

"Every time you feel yourself being pulled into other people's nonsense repeat these words:  not my circus, not my monkeys."  Polish Proverb


----------



## loonlover

Good morning.  Looks like another day of possible thunderstorms and temps in the 80s.  

Hope your weekend gets off to a great start.


----------



## crebel

Good morning.  We started the day with a quick rain shower, but now the sun is shining.  It will be hot and muggy again.

We are leaving today for an annual meeting (this year in Cincinnati).  So if I don't get here much for the next week, everyone have a safe and happy day each day!


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Alm Hlgh said:


> "Every time you feel yourself being pulled into other people's nonsense repeat these words: not my circus, not my monkeys." Polish Proverb


Love it !!!...a must for anyone working for the government !!

Good Morning All

76 in the desert, heading to the high 90s...Headed to town to shop. I want to stock up so I do not have to fight the crowds next weekend.

Have a great day


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Yay, a new Good Morning thread person!  Welcome, Aim High!

A busy morning this morning, just getting here to say Good Morning.  Our deck thermometer, which is in the sun, kind of, says 88 degrees!  

I think I'm going to go with hubby to the grocery store and walk there. 

Everyone have a great day--stay cool!

Betsy


----------



## spotsmom

Alm Hlgh said:


> Good morning thought for today:
> 
> "Every time you feel yourself being pulled into other people's nonsense repeat these words: not my circus, not my monkeys." Polish Proverb


Priceless! Thank you so much for posting that. Unfortunately, I will need to refer to it often...

Pouring down rain today, so no going on trips to pick up hay (fortunately the stuff we're buying is under cover). We may read today as Hank is reading Greg Iles newest book which is 800 pgs long and I want to read it also before it's due back at the library.

Have a safe trip, Chris!!!


----------



## geoffthomas

Good Morning from Maryland.
It is 65 with 85 later in the day.
It is supposed to be not-muggy today. Yay.


----------



## loonlover

Good morning.  We're at 73 this morning with 84% humidity. A high of 89 expected with afternoon thunderstorms. Yep, its almost July.

Hope everyone has a great day.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Good morning!

A beautiful morning here in northern VA.  Pot roast in the crock pot--going in to DC with friends to see an exhibit at the Smithsonian on the extinction of the passenger pigeon.

Betsy


----------



## Alm Hlgh

Good Saturday Morning everyone,

And thank you to all of you who welcomed me in; life is sweeter when we receive each other warmly.

Hope you have a relaxing and uneventful weekend.  


The thought for today:  "Celebrate" Life should be lived like a celebration with warm expectations of something positive happening each moment.


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Good Morning

It is already 90 and headed to way over 100...Looks like a day for indoor napcatcatnappin'...

Hope everyone is having a good weekend.


----------



## Leslie

spotsmom said:


> Good morning from Central Oregon. We actually got some much needed rain yesterday. Cool in the high 60's today.
> 
> Leslie, have you tried a Thundershirt? Sue helped my thunder phobic dog.
> 
> Enjoy your day. Tomorrow's Friday!!


We have tried the Thundershirt. Unfortunately, he didn't like that very much either!

Okay, so it's 3:30 in the afternoon, not morning but I am checking in. I had a very crappy 24 hours, I am hoping things get better from here on in.

L


----------



## crebel

Good evening from rainy and muggy Cincinnati. Easy travel to our destination except for the "wide load" caravan that created a traffic jam in Indianapolis.  Fabulous seafood dinner at a local restaurant, steamed mussels for appetizer, I had seared Ahi tuna for my main course, and a couple of glasses of chardonnay to go along with - I am feeling quite mellow.  Sharing some black cherry/chocolate chip ice cream with DH back in the hotel room.  Life is good!  Hope your day improved, Leslie!  {{hugs}}


----------



## Leslie

Thanks for the hug, {{Chris}}.

I made some beautiful strawberry jam with berries my friend Bob picked yesterday--less than 24 hours from vine to jam! The color is beautiful. These jars of jam are cheering me up and helping to soften my sour mood.


----------



## Annalog

Welcome, Alm Hlgh. Love those thoughts for the day!

Good morning from southern Arizona. Mid 70s and headed to the 100s. I slept through the small earthquake yesterday evening but woke up a half hour later. DH said that he and the cats paid attention to every second. Before it was posted on the news, his estimate was a minute and a half but it was apparently closer to just half a minute. Nothing fell at our house but he said that the house definitely shook. He was surprised that it didn't wake me.

Baked GF bread with my mom yesterday after work. Off to work this morning. 

Hope your day is wonderful.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Leslie, hope today is a better day!  That jam looks wonderful!

We had a great day yesterday museum hopping!  Quilting today.

A beautiful cool sunny morning here in northern VA.

Everyone have a great day!

Betsy


----------



## Leslie

Thanks, Betsy. I am off to a good start on the porch where it is sunny and pleasant. For the moment, there aren't any lawnmowers running, hooray!

Have a great Sunday everyone!

L


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Good Morning

Our weather is pretty much the same as Anna's, only without the earthquakes....Furnace Creek, Death Valley is living up to its name calling for 122.

Have a restful Sunday.


----------



## Alm Hlgh

Good Morning to "All Around the World" (thank you Justin Bieber for that).

In Chicago we a cool and rainy night and so far this morning is nice and mild.

The thought for this beautiful Sunday morning:  Love is better when share.


Have a wonderful day!


----------



## loonlover

Good afternoon.  We had a power outage during the night so the day's routine is definitely not routine. Power was out for about seven hours for us, but the utility workers have been back to the pole in our yard a couple more times. Guessing others were out for longer.

Hope everyone is having a peaceful Sunday.


----------



## Alm Hlgh

Good Monday morning everyone,

Loonlover, sorry to hear about the power outages and I'm glad that you all are okay.  We're not experiencing severe weather in the midwest yet.  We are getting lots of rain which does help bringing down the temperature.

This lovely Monday morning the thought of the day is: "Try not to speak in haste.  Once words are spoken they can't be swallowed back."  Let's not have any Monday's regrets.

Have a lovely day.


----------



## loonlover

Good morning. It is already 79 degrees with an expected high of 93. I'm very glad there is no rain in the forecast. With the amounts we've been getting, I feel like I can actually see the grass growing.

Hope everyone's week is off to a good start.


----------



## Andra

Happy Monday.
We saw Eddie Izzard on Friday night and he was awesome!  I am still laughing at odd moments when bits of the routine pop into my head.
It is already 80 and will be climbing later.  But we have no rain in the forecast for a few days.  It looks like we may have a wet 4th though.

Welcome Aim High - I like your thoughts for the day.


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Good Morning All

There is no doubt that I am in the desert....highs 108+ for the week....128+ in Death Valley.

Hope everyone's week is off to a great start !!


----------



## Leslie

Good morning--well, early afternoon here in Maine,

Summer weather is upon us. Reports are for HOT weather this week. HOT in Maine is a temperature of 90.

Have a great Monday everyone!

L


----------



## geoffthomas

Good Morning from Maryland.
It is 83 with 87 the expected high and also expected are isolated thunderstorms starting soon.


----------



## NapCat (retired)

An early Good Morning from the West...

I could not sleep so have been outside in my hammock star gazing...80 degrees, dead silent and brilliant skies.

Hope everyone has a great day while I nap through our triple digit temperatures.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Good morning, the summer heat is starting to set in this week--still coolish this morning in northern VA but not going to stay that way.  Time to head north!

Betsy


----------



## crebel

Good morning from my temporary setting of Cincinnati, Ohio.  It is plenty hot and steamy here with storms during the night and more expected this afternoon.  Apparently Iowa has been inundated with heavy rain since we left last Friday.  DS will be checking out our basement at home today to see if we will be heading home to a mess.  Fingers crossed that we are not flooded since the heaviest rains have been in the central and northern parts of the state.  On the bright side, the drought of the last 2 years has officially ended...

Everyone have a safe and happy day!


----------



## Alm Hlgh

Good morning wonderful people,

This morning started kind of late for me; here in the midwest we had a delightful lightning show with many appearances of strong wind and heavy downpours.  The good news, no one got blown or washed away.

The thought for the day: Stay dry! Have a happy 1st of July.


----------



## geoffthomas

Good Morning from Derwood.
It is 81 now with 93 later and sunny.
We were supposed to get some thunderstorms yesterday, but we did not.


----------



## loonlover

Good morning. Very pleasant when I was out earlier. It won't be near as enjoyable out when I pick the dachshund up from the vet this afternoon as the heat index today is expected to be 98. At least the car will be cooled out by the time I get there.

Hope everyone has a great day.


----------



## spotsmom

Summer is here! 89 today and the 80's the remainder of the week. 

Going to see any baseball, crebel??

Have a great and safe day!


----------



## Annalog

Good morning from southern Arizona. Warm and sunny headed to triple digits. Saw a 3 foot long king snake in the garden this morning. My immediate reaction was to jump back and freeze as the coloring is similar to a rattlesnake. My second reaction was to check to see if it was a diamondback or a king snake. Fortunately it had a small head and no rattles.   Third reaction was to run to the house and bang on the wall so that DH could come out to see the snake. Happy we have a king snake around as that makes it less likely that we will see a rattler on our acre.

Hope your day is wonderful.


----------



## crebel

spotsmom said:


> Summer is here! 89 today and the 80's the remainder of the week.
> 
> Going to see any baseball, crebel??
> 
> Have a great and safe day!


Reds are on the west coast while we are here *grumble*, or you know I would!


----------



## spotsmom

crebel said:


> Reds are on the west coast while we are here *grumble*, or you know I would!


Why is the home team always on a road trip when we visit MLB cities?


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Good morning!

Going to be hot.  and a tropical storm coming along the East Coast...but we're heading inland to visit friends and family.  Way inland.

HIBBING!  

Be there next week--we're driving up, visiting friends and going to a Mini Meet (Austin Mini/new MINI car show) en route.

Everyone have a great day!

Betsy


----------



## Andra

Morning all. I have been a grump for the past few days and it really doesn't look like today is going to be any different. ...sigh... it takes too much energy to be grumpy this many days in a row.
We have 71 degrees and light fog this morning. I think maybe I'll head to the trails for a short walk to see if that improves my mood. I should be happy - it's technically my Friday since our excellent boss gave us Thursday off in addition to the state holiday of the actual 4th.
You guys on the east coast watch out for that hurricane storm - stay safe.


----------



## loonlover

Good morning.  A typical July day in store with highs in the 90s and possible thunderstorms.

Everyone stay safe.


----------



## Jane917

An overcast morning in Great Falls, MT. The sky is smokey from fires in Canada. We are heading home to WA later this morning. We will get as far as Spokane tonight. Have a good day!


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Leslie

Good morning and happy birthday to me! If it wasn't my birthday, I might be in a bad mood with the way this day is starting: 1) they gave me the wrong breakfast at McDonald's; 2) the power supply on my computer died; and 3) none of my Scrabble games are working! Ack! (Words with Friends is okay though).

It is going to be a scorcher here in Maine today--another high of 90 degrees.

Have a great day everyone!


----------



## crebel

Good morning and Happy Birthday, Leslie!

Storms in Cincinnati knocked out tv reception and room wifi last night, so I am typing from down in the lobby this morning.

Everyone have a safe and happy day.


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Leslie said:


> "...It is going to be a scorcher here in Maine today--another high of 90..."



Our overnight low was 90...silly girl!!

Hope everyone has a great day


----------



## spotsmom

I cannot believing it's 70 right now. Up to 90 today so I guess it's time to put the down comforter away for the summer. Got the deck furniture out yesterday, and it's nice reading the paper out here. 

Hope you all have a nice day and birthday!


----------



## NapCat (retired)

*   Happy Birthday, Leslie !!  *


----------



## geoffthomas

Good Morning (still is, kinda).
It is 90 here now, with a high expected of 92.
We are still expecting some rain to come and keep the lid on.
We do have a heat alert.  Supposed to be like 105 out.

A very special Happy Birthday Leslie (and to your DIL, Jocelyn).


----------



## Leslie

Thank you for all the birthday wishes, everyone!

Thank goodness for kboards and Facebook--there was not a single card in my mailbox today.   But I have lots of birthday wishes from my online community and that makes me feel good!

L


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Good morning from Hudson, OH.  Supposed to be cool and delightful here today--we're moving on to Milwaukee today for our car meet.

Everyone stay safe and dry on the East Coast!

Betsy


----------



## geoffthomas

Good Morning all.
Safe travels, Betsy.
Hudson is a nice little town.
It is 70 here with 93 later and some storms predicted.
We had a lot of lightning in the skies last night but only a brief downpour to give us a  soaking, in our immediate area.


----------



## Leslie

I echo what Geoff said--I've been to Hudson, OH. It is a cute little town.

Good morning from Maine where it is pleasant right now. Let's hope it stays this way. Two days of over 90 degree temps is too hot for me!

Have a happy day everyone.

L


----------



## loonlover

Good morning. Our highs for the next few days are expected to only be in the 80s. Sounds good!

Happy Belated Birthday, Leslie.  Sometimes you miss knowing things when you post early.

Hope everyone has a great day!


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Good Morning

85 at sunrise and headed to triple digits with wind.  This is the time for year that is really rough on the gardens.  I am going to spend this weekend mulching and protecting things until "Walter-Weather" returns in September.

Those of you traveling this weekend, please be careful. Have a great day and a great weekend


----------



## Alm Hlgh

Good morning everyone,

Hmm, thought I had said my good mornings today, but maybe it was all a dream.

Today is mild and cool thanks to the overnight rain.  And it is Happy Thursday so we all know what that means: tomorrow is TGIF! 

Hope all have a pleasant day.


----------



## Andra

It's high noon in Austin and it is hot outside. Or at least it felt hot when I was carrying the groceries into the house. No work for me today except for house stuff.
Be safe everyone.


----------



## Annalog

Happy 4th of July from southern Arizona. Currently in the 70s headed to 100 °F with intermittent clouds and thunderstorms predicted for late afternoon clearing just before the scheduled fireworks. I will be going to my mom's after work for our traditional activities to celebrate the birth of this country and my dearly missed dad. This year, my sister is visiting from Montreal. 

Hope everyone has a wonderful day.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Hey, happy 4th of July!

We're here in Wauwatosa, WI for our meet.  I'll post a pic later!  Should be a great day--sunny and high of 76.  Everyone stay safe!

Betsy


----------



## Leslie

Good morning and happy July 4th everyone!

In anticipation of terrible weather, everything has been postponed. However, at this moment it is sunny and pleasant here on the porch.

Have a great day my friends.

L


----------



## Andra

Happy Independence Day!
We had some rain blow through yesterday so we are somewhat cool and cloudy at 72 degrees. Weather app says more rain possible today with a high of 86.
DH is going to fire up the pit today. In addition to the usual stuff, he is going to try cooking a steak Brazilian-style with the rotisserie attachment. I hope it works out.
I saw that Arthur is a category 2 - not too bad, but bad enough. Stay safe on the East coast - fireworks can be rescheduled if needed.


----------



## loonlover

Good morning and Happy Fourth of July. A pleasant 67 here this morning with an expected high of only 85.

Everyone have a great day and stay safe.


----------



## Jane917

At 7:25am it is already 71 degrees. It is supposed to shoot up to 90 today. The skies are very blue. For those of you in the way of storms, be safe. Happy 4th to all!


----------



## spotsmom

57 this morning and headed to the low 90's. We are off to the little one stoplight town just south of here for the annual Lawnmower Races. Really.  

Have a safe and happy 4th.


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Good Morning and Happy 4th of July !!










Hot & Dry with high gusty winds in the desert today.

Have a relaxing and safe day !!


----------



## crebel

Good afternoon and Happy 4th of July!

We made it home from Cincinnati in good time today and are relaxing in our cool and DRY basement!  Yay!!

Hope everyone is having a safe and wonderful day.


----------



## Leslie

Good morning,

Cool and cloudy this morning. I feel bad for all the tourists who wanted beach weather--they are not getting it this holiday weekend!

L


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Cloudy and chance of rain here in Wauwatosa, WI.  Yesterday was simply beautiful.  We're going to head into Milwaukee, I think, today, if hubby is up to it.  He's not feeling well this morning. 

Banquet tonight for the car meet.  We'll go to see if our club members got any trophies, and to announce that our club is hosting next year's meet.    I think we might be crazy. 

Everyone have a great day!

Betsy


----------



## loonlover

Good morning. A very pleasant 66 degrees this morning. It looks like it will be another nice day with a high of 87. Yesterday was almost perfect.

Hope everyone has a great Saturday.


----------



## crebel

Good morning.  Cooler temperatures right now (68 degrees) and rain/thunder showers expected throughout the day.

Everyone have a safe and happy day.


----------



## telracs

bah, humbug.


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Good Morning

It's delightful in the desert today with a few clouds and a good breeze.  We may not even break 100.
Hope everyone is having a great weekend !!


----------



## spotsmom

Perfect 4th of July weekend weather.  In the 80's, blue sky, light breeze.  Great hammock weather!

Hope you're all enjoying the long weekend.  Apparently telracs isn't!


----------



## Leslie

Good morning and happy Sunday!

It's a lovely, breezy morning here on the porch this morning--a perfect 68 degrees! It doesn't get much better than this!

L


----------



## loonlover

Good morning.  66 degrees this morning and gorgeous, but we're back to highs in the 90s starting today.

Hope everyone has a peaceful Sunday.


----------



## geoffthomas

Good Morning from the suburbs of the Nation's Capital.
It is 69 right now with 86 the expected high later.
I hope you are enjoying good health today.


----------



## crebel

loonlover said:


> Good morning. 66 degrees this morning and gorgeous, but we're back to highs in the 90s starting today.
> 
> Hope everyone has a peaceful Sunday.


Ditto for Iowa. Good morning to all!


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Good Morning All !!

We will have a hot, windless and humid (for us...) day in the desert.  Yesterday Death Valley had high winds and flash floods...some road closures, but no one was hurt.

Have a restful Sunday.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Afternoon now! But it' seen a nice morning. We're in Oshkosh, WI heading for Hibbing tomorrow. Thanks to Ann for letting me know about this article in the Washington Post about the 100th anniversary of the founding of Greyhound in Hibbing.

http://www.washingtonpost.com/lifestyle/travel/greyhound-100-years-old-and-acting-younger-than-ever/2014/07/03/4b0dbb9c-ecff-11e3-93d2-edd4be1f5d9e_story.html

Betsy


----------



## Alm Hlgh

Good late afternoon:

Busy holiday travel kept me busy.  I trust and hope that everyone had a relaxing and safe weekend.  And for those who celebrated the holiday, I hope it was a joyous time spent with family and friends.


----------



## Leslie

Good morning,

71 degrees and a beautiful sunny morning. Back to work after 5 days off...

L


----------



## loonlover

Good morning. Looks like July weather is here for this week with highs in the 90s.

Hope the Monday grind isn't too bad for everyone. I'll admit, I don't miss going back to work after a long weekend.


----------



## Jane917

A beautiful morning, but it is already 72. It is supposed to get to mid 90s.


----------



## crebel

Good morning!  It is steamy here already even though the temperature is still in the 70s, heading to the 90s by afternoon - must be July in Iowa.  The extra-large kiddie pool is filled and ready for the grandkids to arrive in about 15 minutes!

Everyone have a safe and happy day.


----------



## spotsmom

51 now and low 90's today. Continuation of hammock season. 

Enjoy your Monday!


----------



## Andra

It's definitely a Monday here.  We have contractors working to update our bathrooms in the building.  Well, they managed to cut power to the wiring closet that serves our Executive Staff this morning...  So first we had to get them to admit it, then they had to figure out which breaker to turn back on...  And guess who got to run around and explain what was going on to everyone?  Oh well, I got a lot of extra steps in.
It was 82 this morning and should get hotter


----------



## NapCat (retired)

spotsmom said:


> Continuation of hammock season.


.....Purrrrrrr

Already 90 after a few overnight showers....hot, humid (for us) and no wind.
Have a great day!!


----------



## Alm Hlgh

Good Afternoon, I can't quite seem to be able to shift gears from holiday back to regular day.  At any rate it's hot and humid here.  I went to the library to revel in their air conditioning and do a little research.

I read a wonderful little saying: "Every day do something that will inch you a little closer to a better tomorrow."

Let me get started for today.  Everyone have a pleasant evening.


----------



## Leslie

Good morning,

73 right now with a high of 84 predicted. It feels summery out there.

Have a great day everyone!

L


----------



## Alm Hlgh

Good Morning Leslie,

Hm, And I thought I was early- late. Where is everyone? Maybe they're having trouble shifting gears too.

It is wet and warm here in the midwest.  Rains overnight were quiet.  I didn't even know it had rain until I woke up this morning to feed the cat.  

Everyone take good care of yourself and remember, you are a shining star no matter what the people say!


----------



## crebel

Good morning.  Beautiful weather today, mostly sunny, light breeze, 68 going to 80.

Everyone have a safe and happy day.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Good morning!

Settled in in Virginia, MN.   20 miles from Hibbing--the hotels in Hibbing seemed to be full, perhaps due to the Greyhound Bus centennial.  (Greyhound bus started in Hibbing!)

Cool here, everyone have a great day!

Betsy


----------



## loonlover

Good morning. It will be hot here today with a high of around 97 but we will have cloudy skies. Chances of thunderstorms after 9PM.

Minnesota's a good place to be in July. Always enjoyed the respite from the summer temps at home when we used to vacation near Park Rapids at a fishing resort.

Hope everyone has a great day.


----------



## Andra

Good Morning!
We had a power out in the building again when I first got here and that totally derailed my morning.  I am getting ready to head out for my walk.  DH already did 30 minutes before he went to work and I am not going to wait all the way until lunchtime again - it was too hot yesterday!
We are at 79 degrees right now and are heading to 93 or so.
Have an awesome day.


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Good Morning All 

We have clouds in the desert today, but it will still be around 100....and no wind.  Actually a good day for cleaning out flower beds and burning weeds...

Hope everyone is having a good week.


----------



## spotsmom

61 this morning at 8 and already 75.  Headed up to the 90's again today, but with thunder and lightning predicted from 2-11 pm so firefighters from the western part of Oregon are already over here.  Let's hope because they are here that there will be no fires!

Betsy, there was a big article in today's paper about Greyhound and how the buses are really upscale now!  But, alas, Hibbing is not on one of the routes!


----------



## geoffthomas

Good Day, all.
I have been busy and just forgot to post here.
Hope you have all been well.


----------



## crebel

An early good morning from me today!  It is a comfortable 61 degrees here on its way to a high of 81 this afternoon.  The baby birds have hatched in all three of the nests I can watch from inside my house and everyone is being quite vocal as the sun comes up.

Loonlover, please wish Intinst a Happy Birthday today from me and tell him we miss him here at KBoards.  

Everyone have a safe and happy day!


----------



## geoffthomas

Good Morning all.
And Happy Birthday to both crebel and intinst.
Yeah Chris I agree that we sorely miss intinst.  
It is 71 here with 87 later.
Those of you who do not have a birthday today are authorized to enjoy the day also.

just sayin........


----------



## loonlover

Good morning. Some pretty good thunderstorms rolled through last night dropping close to 2 inches of rain. Otherwise yesterday was just a typical hot day in July for central Arkansas.

Happy Birthday, Chris.

I'll pass on the greetings to intinst.

Hope everyone has a great day.


----------



## Andra

Happy Wednesday!  Happy Birthday to crebel and intinst.
Today I did my walk before I could get caught up in work stuff.  My tracker app says it was 73 degrees with 78% humidity and winds at 4.3mph.  It was definitely nicer being outside earlier in the day 
We are heading towards high 90s later today.
Have a wonderful day!


----------



## Annalog

Happy Birthday to Chris and Intinst!

Good morning from southern Arizona. Today will be heading from the low 70s to the high 90s, partly sunny with scattered thunderstorms. We have had rain four times in the last four days at our house: 3/4", 1/2", 1/4", and a trace. Hoping that is not the last of the rain as we need more.

Hope your day is wonderful.


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Goodness, it has been a busy morning in the Kitty Kupkake Kitchen.
Happy Birthday Chris and Intinst !!

















Hot and breezy here....I can see the tops of Anna's storms, but alas no rain for us.

Have a great day


----------



## spotsmom

First of all, Happy Birthday to Chris and intinst!  It's my niece's birthday too, so all kinds of wonderful people were born on this day.

I've been reading the paper and my Kindle on the deck before the sun hits it, so I am late checking in.  Lots of lightning strikes last night but no fires (thank goodness) but unfortunately no rain.  Up in the low 90's again today.

Hope everyone has a great day, especially the birthday kids!


----------



## loonlover

Good morning. Looks like another typical July day with temps in the 90s and a 20% chance of thunderstorms.

Today is our 43rd wedding anniversary. It is also the day before a new chapter in our lives as this will also be intinst's last day to work at his employer of almost 37 years. He will go in for a couple of hours tomorrow then he'll be free. It is exciting, a little scary, and we're looking forward to new adventures.

Hope everyone has a great day.


----------



## geoffthomas

Good Morning all.
The current temp is 70 with 84 later.
Have a great day and Happy Birthday to Heather (luvmy5brats).


----------



## Andra

Good morning.  Here in Austin we are near 80 and should be hitting almost 100 later today.  After last summer's record number of days over 100, this summer has been pleasant so far.
LL, I hope you have lots of fun adventures - most people I know say retirement is pretty great


----------



## Jane917

Hot Hot Hot here in central WA. We are heading out to eastern WA today for a few days where it is even hotter! The fire season is starting early, unfortunately.


----------



## crebel

Good morning!  Thanks for all the birthday wishes yesterday, you all make me happy.  Happy Anniversary to LL & II today!

The weather is gorgeous here, 68 going to 81 with low humidity and light breezes - perfect.

Everyone have a safe and happy day.


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Good Morning

Checking in a little late...not sure if that is "Oversleeping" or just running into "First Nap" early...giggle

We have clouds and breezes in the desert and will be in the nippy mid 90s. Flash Flood Warning are out...

Happy Anniversary and Retirement to LL & II

Have a Great Day All !!!


----------



## Andra

Happy Friday!
Austin is enjoying low 70s this morning, but as usual, we are heading towards the high 90s later.
If you ever get the chance to watch a "RiffTrax Live" event at your local movie theatre, go for it! DH did a mystery date last night and we ended up at RiffTrax Sharknado.  I certainly was not interested in the movie, but with these guys, the dumber the movie, the funnier they get!
Have an awesome day!


----------



## geoffthomas

Good Morning from Derwood.
It is 70 now, 85 later.
Have a great day all.


----------



## crebel

Good morning!  It is a pleasant 65 right now, but on its way to 87 and muggy with thunderstorms.

Everyone have a safe and happy day!


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Good Morning

Cool (90s) and breezy in the desert on this fine Friday.

Hope everyone is well and happy


----------



## Leslie

Good early afternoon,

It is a lovely summer day here in Maine--75 degrees and no humidity. Days like this are why we put up with February!

Have a great day everyone,

L


----------



## Alm Hlgh

Yes Happy Friday to all!

A glorious afternoon with a mild mid 80s.  Makes me want to go to the beach and dance. Have a great weekend everyone and if possible relax.


----------



## loonlover

Good late afternoon.  Busy day with an early morning drs appointment for II, followed by lunch with fellow retirees for me.

Intinst is currently at his employer for his final check out.  We'll actually be able to go out on a Friday night.

Hope everyone's weekend gets off to a great start.


----------



## Casper Parks

NapCat said:


> Good Morning
> 
> Cool (90s) and breezy in the desert on this fine Friday.
> 
> Hope everyone is well and happy


Weather people are reporting a return of polar vortex for the Midwest and upper East coast.


----------



## Annalog

Good morning from southern Arizona. Currently 70 and raining, later mid 90s, partly sunny with scattered thunderstorms. Yesterday our rain gauge went from 0 to 3/4" in 20 minutes. I arrived home from work just after the cloudburst started and sat in the car until it was over. 

Hope your day is wonderful.


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Good Morning

Staggeringly beautiful Sunrise/Moonset....82 now, headed to triple digits later...126 in Death Valley.

I am off to "town" to do some grocery (read "cat food") shopping.

Hope everyone's weekend is off to a good start.


----------



## crebel

Good morning.  It is cool and rainy today, a good atmosphere to go shopping for an all-weather jacket to take to Ireland next month!

Everyone have a safe and happy day.


----------



## loonlover

Good morning. 76 degrees here this morning. Clouds and thunderstorms have kept us from being quite as hot as predicted this week. We'll see if we get to the predicted high of 97 today or not.

First day of freedom for II. Guess I'll give him the weekend off before I start nagging encouraging him on the projects he plans to work on. 

Hope your Saturday is a good one.


----------



## geoffthomas

Good Morning all from Derwood.
It is 81 with 86 coming and 69% humidity.
Yeah Caspar that polar vortex apparently is being blamed on a typhoon in Japan.  They also just got hit with a 6.9 earthquake and soon to be followed by a Tsunami.  I hope their weather calms down.  My daughter is scheduled to go there in early September.


----------



## spotsmom

Late again!  It was about 50 when I arose, and supposedly going to be in the 90's for the next week with Tuesday going up to 98!!!  Gotta love heat pumps!

Still wishing for rain!

Enjoy your weekend!


----------



## Leslie

I meant to say good morning, but suddenly it is almost 4 pm. Where did the day go? I have been enjoying the beautiful weather on the porch--warm, dry, and a light breeze.

Happy Saturday everyone!

L


----------



## Leslie

Last one to say hello yesterday and first one today! Good morning everyone. Another lovely day is in store for us here in southern Maine.

Have a great Sunday my friends!

L


----------



## loonlover

Good morning.  We're expecting a high of 98 with a heat index of over 100. That will be the highest so far this summer. But beautiful clear skies are in store and supposedly no chance of thunderstorms.

Have a peaceful Sunday.


----------



## geoffthomas

Good Morning.
It is 78 with 94 later and lots of humidity all day.


----------



## crebel

Good morning.  The weather here sounds about like it is at Geoff's house.  I'm looking forward to the cool off next week.

Everyone have a safe and happy day.


----------



## Dalia Daudelin

Good morning! It's a bit gray this morning in my slice of Michigan, but that's certainly not unusual for us. It's supposed to really cool down this week, which I am pretty excited for although I do enjoy our scorchers since they're so rare.


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Good Morning

We are headed to 110+ with no wind in the desert today...126+ in Death Valley. 

Hope everyone is having a restful Sunday.


----------



## Annalog

Good morning from southern Arizona. Currently mid 80s and sunny, later 100 °F, partly sunny with scattered thunderstorms. Ran/walked in the Run with the Roosters 5 mile road race this morning. It was the 10th anniversary of this race. I was 12 minutes faster than when I was in this race for the first time in 2010 when I won a trophy for coming in last. I was not last today. No roosters ran in the race but they would have been awake and crowing for the 5:05 a.m. start.  Everyone Runs, Everyone Walks always puts on a great event. 

Hope your day is wonderful.


----------



## loonlover

Good morning.  Just another typical July day with warm temps and the potential for thunderstorms.

Hope everyone's week gets off to a good start.


----------



## Amy Corwin

Good morning!
It's going to be a scorcher, so I'm getting out early to do some mowing and gardening before that becomes impossible.
Stay cool, stay safe!


----------



## Andra

Good Monday morning!
It's a little warmer again this morning - started in the low 80s instead of the high 70s.  But this is definitely a nice change of pace for us.
I already got my walk in - 30 minutes at a very slow pace.  We walked some of the trails near the house yesterday and I can feel my heel beginning to hurt.  So instead of blowing off today's walk, I just slowed it way down and took it easy.
There are wild grapes growing along one of our fences here at work.  I wonder if they taste good?


----------



## crebel

Good morning.  Beautiful temperatures here today from 68 now to 75 later, but there are some more thunderstorms on the way before lunch.

Everyone have a safe and happy day.


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Good Morning and Happy Monday

After an overnight low of 94, we are only supposed to see a high of 97 in the desert today.  Windy with some clouds right now, which is refreshing.

Hope everyone's week is off to a good start.


----------



## Leslie

Good early afternoon,

Hot summer weather is back, with a high of 84 predicted and very humid. Maybe some thunderstorms later in the day.

Have a good Monday everyone!

L


----------



## Andra

Austin is in the middle of some small rain showers.  I drove through rain, but it cleared up about the time I got to the office so I could go for a walk without the unbrella.  It's about 83 degrees and muggy.
Have a great day!


----------



## loonlover

Good morning. The predicted cooler temperatures have arrived with highs in the 80s for a couple of days, then only up to the 70s. 

Hope everyone has a great day.


----------



## crebel

Good morning!  The cooler temperatures are here already and it is wonderful; 57 right now and heading to 71.  There is a possibility of overnight record lows for July tonight in the low 50s.

I head back to my sister's house in the big city later today for more visits with the eye doctor early tomorrow.  Thank goodness I have a room at her place and don't have to get a hotel each time!

Everyone have a safe and happy day.


----------



## Leslie

Good morning,

Huge rainstorm last night and cooler today. Have a great Tuesday everyone!

L


----------



## spotsmom

A pleasant 49 this morning, but supposed to be in the high 90's today. Way too hot for me!

Is it Tuesday? Have a good one and enjoy that cooler weather!


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Good Morning All

84 and cloudy in the desert....May not break 100.

I have a job interview this afternoon...wish me luck !

Have a great day.


----------



## crebel

NapCat said:


> Good Morning All
> 
> 84 and cloudy in the desert....May not break 100.
> 
> I have a job interview this afternoon...wish me luck !
> 
> Have a great day.


Good luck, NapCat! Just remember those jobs can seriously interfere with nap time!


----------



## Jane917

It is supposed to get up to 106 today and central WA. This is certainly untypically warm for us.


----------



## geoffthomas

Hi all.
It is humid here - just rained again.


----------



## geoffthomas

Good Morning from Derwood, MD.
It is 68 here now with 80 expected later - partly cloudy today.


----------



## crebel

Good morning!  Beautiful cool weather here again today - it is only 50 degrees down home    A little bit warmer here in the big city and heading to 75 this afternoon. 

Everyone have a safe and happy day.


----------



## loonlover

Good morning. Pleasantly cool this morning at 65 degrees with an expected high of only 83. Sounds great.

Haircuts on the agenda this morning, followed by lunch out and who knows what else after that.  Really enjoying not having to pack that lunch for II every afternoon then sending him out the door.

Hope everyone has a great Wednesday.


----------



## Leslie

Good morning,

Cloudy and muggy this morning. Have a great Wednesday everyone!

L


----------



## Andra

Happy Wednesday!
I managed a 2+ mile walk this morning in our 73-degree, 90% humidity weather... good thing I have a fan at my desk for when I got back.


----------



## telracs

the massive rainstorms of the past few days are finally moving out of here, in time for me to fly to Portland.  i'm off to Portland for a couple of days and then heading to Seattle and an Alaska cruise.

try not to miss me too much.


----------



## Jane917

84 degrees at 8:30am, moving up to a high of 106 today. Needless to say, I won't be going out much today. Tomorrow we are leaving for a few days in Oregon, where it promises to be much cooler!


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Good Morning 

84 in the desert, headed to 100+...should be the same all week.

Safe Travels, Telracs...

Hope everyone is having a good week.
P.S. (Yesterday's interview went well....I should hear in a week or so.....meanwhile, I will be headed to Louisiana this weekend for FEMA)


----------



## geoffthomas

Hey Napcat - here's wishing you lots of luck with the job opportunity.


----------



## geoffthomas

Good Morning from Derwood, MD - suburb of the nation's capital, Washington, D.C..
It is 60 degrees here this morning and dry today.  Later we may hit 80. Mostly cloudy all day.
You won't often see a day like this in the Mid-Atlantic area in the middle of July.


----------



## Andra

Good morning.  It's 73 and breezy here in Austin today.  We have a slight chance of rain later in the day.  I am packing up to head to San Antonio for a week.  Texas Parks and Wildlife is hosting the summer conference for the Western Association of Fish and Wildlife Agencies and I am providing most of the computer hardware as well as tech support...  
Napcat, crossing fingers on job opportunity.
Telracs, safe travels.


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Good Morning

Slept in a bit today as I spent several hours outside last night enjoying cool breezes, moonlit desertscapes and pure quiet. Purrrrr

We are headed to about 100 in the desert and 120 in Death Valley.

Have a great day.


----------



## Leslie

Good morning,

Nice and sunny here today, and not too hot.

Have a great day everyone!

L


----------



## loonlover

Good morning.  Cooler temps and rain the next couple of days. Flash flood warning in effect through tomorrow evening.

Early morning grocery trip today with hubby. We plan on doing this together more often.

Safe travels, Telracs and good luck on getting the job, NapCat.

Hope everyone is having a great Thursday.


----------



## geoffthomas

Forgot to say Happy Birthday to Mike Hicks, who is on a Road Trip in his Motor Home.


----------



## Leslie

Good morning,

I am up early for me with a busy day ahead. I am grabbing a few minutes out on the porch where it is absolutely beautiful. What a great way to start a hectic day!

L


----------



## loonlover

Good morning. Looks like a fairly pleasant day in store once the rain moves out. The flash flood watch has been cancelled and skies should be clearing by noon. I'll take it! A high of only 73 is the forecast.

Hope everyone's day is a great one leading into a great weekend.


----------



## crebel

Good morning.  It is pleasant again here this morning at 68 degrees, but will heat up more this afternoon to the low 80s.  It appears our lovely fall or spring-like weather is coming to an end and the normal heat and humidity of an Iowa summer will be returning.

My visit and testing with the eye specialists went well with no further deterioration of my retina noted!  They have moved me from once-a-month following to the next visit being three months away.  Yay!

Everyone have a safe and happy day.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Yay, Chris!

Sent from my KFTHWA using Tapatalk HD


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Good Morning

It is a beautiful morning in the desert, headed to around 100...117 in Death 
Valley.

...Glad things are "looking good"in Iowa !!


----------



## spotsmom

Great news, Chris!

The oppressive heat (high 90's) is cooling down to a manageable high 80's and it should be a very pleasant weekend.

Hope you're out and about enjoying the day!


----------



## crebel

Thanks, gang.  It really makes me feel good that people care when we post our concerns and our joys.


----------



## crebel

Good morning to all and a special Happy Birthday to telracs while she is on vacation!  It looks to be a dry, sunny, and hot day here with temperatures back up in the 90s.

Everyone have a safe and happy day.


----------



## geoffthomas

Good Morning all from Derwood, Md.
It is 67 now and mostly cloudy.  There were a couple of drops of rain earlier even though none is called for.
Looks like the high will not go over 79 today - low for mid July.

Happy Birthday today to Susan in VA and Leslie's daughter Hannah.


----------



## Leslie

Good morning,

Beautiful morning here on the porch. Hannah says thank you for the birthday wishes. 

We saw Billy Elliot at the Ogunquit Playhouse last night. Absolutely amazing! I saw it in London in 2006 and this production was as good, if not better. I'll be humming the music all day long!

L


----------



## loonlover

Good morning and Happy Birthday to all the celebrants. Hope all have a lovely day.

Looks like another nice day weather wise for us.

Chris, glad to hear your visit with the eye doctor went well.


----------



## spotsmom

Good morning from Central Oregon.  It was 62 when I got up and is going to about 90 today.  The air is still hazy from the fires (even though none are really near here).  Governor has declared Oregon in a state of emergency from all the fires.  No rain in sight, but typical for this time of year.

Enjoy your Saturday, especially if you're sitting on a porch somewhere.


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Good Morning

Cool (for us) partly cloudy, breezy day in the desert.....likely will not break 100. Brrrrrrrrrrrr

Hope everyone is having a great weekend

Birthday Cupcakes for all !!


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Happy Sunday All

I am here early as I am just leaving for the airport. Have a short business trip to Baton Rouge and New Orleans.










Land of Cajun Food and Ragtime music.....I have packed lots of Antacids !!

Have a great day


----------



## Leslie

Good morning,

Cloudy right now...I hope it clears up. We have an outdoor wedding to attend up on Bailey Island and I know the bride and groom will be disappointed if the sun doesn't shine!

Happy Sunday everyone!

L


----------



## crebel

Good morning.  Sunshine and comfortable at 67 this morning.  The humidity is on the rise again and heat indexes in the 100s are expected by tomorrow - ugh.

Safe travels, NapCat, enjoy some Cajun food and music for me while you are there!  Everyone have a safe and happy day.


----------



## loonlover

Good morning.  It is supposed to be warmer today with partly cloudy skies.  Still very pleasant weather for July.

Safe travels, NapCat.

Hope everyone has a peaceful Sunday.


----------



## Amy Corwin

Good morning!
Hope everyone is having a lovely and fun weekend. Stay cool whatever the weather.


----------



## geoffthomas

Good Morning all.
Have a safe trip napcat.....don't enjoy it too much.
It is 76 here now with a high expected of 86.
Today is a little humid but the heat and humidity will come in the next couple of days.


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Good Morning from the Banks of the Mississippi River in Baton Rouge !!

74 degrees in fog (read: "humidity")...headed to 94

Very scenic area, and I hope to explore some after work.

Hope everyone's week is off to a good start.


----------



## crebel

Good morning!  It will be steamy here today with temperatures and humidity in the 90s.  The kiddie pool was cleaned and refilled yesterday in anticipation of the grandkids spending much time there today.

Everyone have a safe and happy day!


----------



## Leslie

Good morning,

61 degrees right now with beautiful blue sky. Have a great Monday everyone!

L


----------



## loonlover

Good morning.  69 degrees here with highs headed back toward the 90s.

Hope you have a wonderful day.


----------



## intinst

Hello all, hope it is a great day.


----------



## geoffthomas

Good day all.
It is an especially good day when I see a post from my friend Intinst.
I will now go off and continue to think good thoughts.


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Good Morning ya'all...

Beautiful sunrise over a very busy Mississippi River.  74 headed to a hot and humid (surprise !) afternoon.

Hope everyone has a great day


----------



## Alm Hlgh

Good morning, good morning...

Just popping in to say yesterday was hot; I thought I was running a fever.  So far we have a cool morning, but it is expected to rise again into the 80s.  Everyone have a great Tuesday morning.


----------



## Leslie

Good morning,

Another beautiful day in southern Maine. Enjoy, everyone!

L


----------



## crebel

Good morning.  It is pouring rain here this morning.  I don't think it will cool things off, just increase the humidity for the afternoon.

Mea Culpa on the early birthday wishes to Telracs on the 19th instead of yesterday!  I had her on my calendar as the day before my DH instead of the day after.  I should just wait for Geoff in the birthday thread!

Everyone have a safe and happy day.


----------



## Sean Sweeney

Morning, everyone. Just got back from Cape Cod yesterday; planning another trip in about three weeks. A gorgeous morning here. We're drowning in squash. Chris, we saw Jenny a couple of weeks ago! She and Tara were in town around the Fourth.

Off to get caffeinated and writing. Thanks for the congratulations, everyone.


----------



## Amy Corwin

Good morning!
Hope it will stop raining so that i can get out and work in the garden before the weeds take over.


----------



## loonlover

Good morning. Pleasant at 69 at the moment but headed to the 90s later.

I received a call asking me to work tomorrow. Don't know exactly what kind of event in the meeting rooms, but it lasts all day. Guess I won't be able to continue saying nothing happened at the arena in July. 

Hope everybody has a great Tuesday.


----------



## geoffthomas

Good Morning from Derwood, Md.
It is 72 on the way up to 85 today, expecting rain this afternoon.


----------



## intinst

Good Morning all. Feels like it will be a hot one today already.  
In the words of Sgt. Esterhaus "Let's be careful out there."


----------



## Jane917

Finally a cool day with a refreshing rain. With all the fires around the PNW, rain is welcome.


----------



## spotsmom

60 this morning and a cooler day expected with maybe a bit of rain and a T-storm. We will take the rain!!

Hope you all have a fun day!


----------



## crebel

Good morning!  Our weather has returned to a beautiful, dry, low humidity 68 degrees headed to 80 today for Wonderful Wednesday Weather.  I will spend most of the day here in our screened-in veranda catching up on paperwork.

Everyone have a safe and happy day!


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Good Morning from hot and humid Louisiana

I hope to finish work a bit early today as 'da ol Cat has a date! (...a truly rare occasion....). We are going shopping, dining and dancing at the French Quarter in New Orleans. Should be great fun.

Hope everyone has a great day.


----------



## geoffthomas

Good Morning all.
It is 76 now with 93 and humidity later.
no rain today but maybe tonight.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Good morning!  Got out of the habit while we were traveling, but I'm back now!

Already 80 here.... 

Got rid of the 1 1/4" long horsefly that was in the house--trapped it between the patio door and the screen, and then opened the screen by itself.  It finally left. Whew!

Waiting to hear news of a dear friend who is in the hospital... 

But, on the bright side, heading to the farmer's market this morning!  

Betsy


----------



## intinst

Kinda novel for me to post to this thread before LL. She had to be at work by 7:30 today and we have gotten out of the early morning routine. 79 now heading to 91 later today. Hope all are well and be careful out there.


----------



## crebel

intinst said:


> Kinda novel for me to post to this thread before LL. She had to be at work by 7:30 today and we have gotten out of the early morning routine. 79 now heading to 91 later today. Hope all are well and be careful out there.


Ah, the joys of being retired? Congratulations, and how are you liking it so far?


----------



## intinst

crebel said:


> Ah, the joys of being retired? Congratulations, and how are you liking it so far?


I'm fine & I think LL is but you know the old saw, twice as much husband on half as much money...
Really, I am still trying to adjust to the idea that after 43 years in the aircraft industry, I never have to work on another plane, not even a model one!


----------



## spotsmom

Good morning! 50 this morning and a pleasant 71 today. A big day in town planned with lots of errands to be run. 

intinst, I get asked all the time how long it took me to adjust to being retired. I said "the weekend". Hope it's the same for you!!!


----------



## Leslie

Good morning,

It is supposed to be hot and humid today, with a possibility of thunderstorms this afternoon.

Enjoy the day everyone!

L


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Good Morning 

Hot and humid in Louisiana....I am starting to get homesick for my nice toasty, DRY desert.

Have a great day everyone !


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Hot and humid here in northern VA, too!

Have to go out and visit a friend in the hospital, if she hasn't been sent home today. Won't visit today if she's gone home, will let her sleep.

Everyone have a great day!



intinst said:


> you know the old saw, twice as much husband on half as much money...


  Hadn't heard that one!

Betsy


----------



## loonlover

Good morning. Looks like typical July weather in store again. 

I barely made it home from work yesterday before a pretty good thunderstorm hit. We only received 1/2 inch of rain but the LR airport got 1 1/2 inches in an hour. Some pretty good winds involved also. Our power went out for less than a minute, but it was enough of a hit to damage the 20 some year old TV. We've been putting off the decision on what kind of TV to buy for months. Guess now we'll have to make that decision.

Work was easy yesterday. I sat and read most of the time. 

Hope everyone has a great Thursday.


----------



## crebel

Good morning.  Warmer and more humid today but still dry from the skies here.

LL, since you have "twice as much husband" at home now, have you doubled your Honey-do list?  

Everyone have a safe and happy day!


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Loonlover--We love our Vizio and they're very well rated....

Betsy


----------



## loonlover

crebel said:


> LL, since you have "twice as much husband" at home now, have you doubled your Honey-do list?


It was so long to begin with, he'll probably never get it all done, anyway. 



Betsy the Quilter said:


> Loonlover--We love our Vizio and they're very well rated....
> 
> Betsy


Thanks for the info. That's a brand we had looked at. We watch very little TV so just hadn't made the decision to upgrade. Guess it has sort of been made for us now as it is kind of hard to view anything with both a horizontal and vertical green stripe you have to view through.


----------



## intinst

Good Morning from the home of the impossible to catch up on honey-do list! 
Other than that one little issue, Life is good!  Be careful out there everyone.


----------



## spotsmom

Good morning from Sunriver. A very pleasant morning with a high in the low 70's before it heats up into the high 90's over the next few days. 

Enjoy the day!


----------



## crebel

Good morning!  It is cool and breezy here with no sun yet as a rain storm is passing through.  The grandkids are coming for a few hours today and won't be happy if they can't get out in the kiddie pool because of rain, but Gma has alternate plans for baking cookies and making homemade play-dough!

Everyone have a safe and happy day.


----------



## intinst

Good morning! Still having a little trouble converting back to a day time person after years of working second shift. Sleep hours are all jacked up, but it will get right eventually. 65 going to 90 this afternoon, slight breeze, so a good start to the day. Be careful out there, all.


----------



## Leslie

Good morning!

57 and sunny with a high of 80 predicted. Hannah and I are going to Rigoletto tonight! Very excited!


----------



## loonlover

Good morning.

Hope everyone has a great day!


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

What a fab morning here in northern VA!  Cool and sunny.  Had to put a sweater on this morning. 

Everyone have a great day!

Betsy


----------



## spotsmom

A brisk 39 this morning with a high of 80 predicted. Our highlight for the day is a trip to the landfill! Wow!!!


----------



## geoffthomas

Good Morning all from Derwood (just across the Potomac from Betsy and Ann (and Susan too)).
When I had intended to post here it was 62.  Now it is 76 on the way up to 83.
Mostly sunny today.


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Good Morning All

Humidity in Louisiana ~100%
Humidity in Nevada ~ 0%










I am flying west later.....as always, it has been a successful and enjoyable trip......but soooo good to be headed home !!

Have a great day


----------



## crebel

Good morning.  I have already been up for about an hour - WAY too early on a Saturday with nothing specific on the schedule!  Daily weather report:  Currently 67, heading to 88, scattered thunderstorms likely throughout the day.

Hope NapCat had safe travels home yesterday, and spotsmom wasn't too overwhelmed by the excitement of a trip to the landfill. I know telracs returned from her vacation safe and sound late last night.

Everyone have a safe and happy day!


----------



## Leslie

Good morning,

68 degrees right now on the porch, with lots of sun. High of 79 predicted.

Have a great Saturday everyone!

L


----------



## loonlover

Good morning. Record lows were set yesterday morning in the area. Today's high is expected to be 97 with heat indices in the 100s. Crazy weather for July.

Intinst apparently slept better last night. I haven't heard him stir yet, anyway. But, I'll disturb shortly as he suggested breakfast out and I never turn that option down.

Hope everyone has a great Saturday.


----------



## Amy Corwin

Good morning!
Looks like rain again today, which I don't mind at all. At least it has cooled things off. Yesterday was so nice and cool in the morning.

Hope everyone enjoys their weekend!


----------



## intinst

Morning all. Guess I'd best be waking up and getting ready to go get breakfast.   Let's be careful out there.


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Good Morning

76 in the desert, headed to a blessedly DRY 100.

Long day coming home, late flights, missing luggage and on one flight (Baton Rouge to Dallas) the a/c in the cabin was not working....

Today, I am not doing nothing, and I am not doing that until afternoon....

Have a great weekend!


----------



## spotsmom

Good morning! Another beautiful day today. Isn't it interesting how you can have a record low and high 90's the same day? We will get a high of 90 and a low below 40 some days. 

Am off on a driving adventure tomorrow for a turnaround trip to San Francisco. 4 of us from our dog rescue group are going down to pick up 7 golden retrievers rescued off the streets of Taiwan and bring them up here to waiting families. Should be tiring, but rewarding!!


----------



## telracs

well, it's not morning any more, but just wanted to say, I'M HOME!


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Yay, telracs!

A nice morning. I could hear the young Cooper's Hawk calling its parents outside. Hubby and his buddy have gone off with my stepsons to do a car thing--I'm staying home to quilt. I'm ALL ALONE! YAYYYYY! [QUILTING ON]

Everyone have a great day!

Betsy


----------



## Annalog

Good morning from southern Arizona. I arrived at work early enough to post this morning. I drove to work surrounded by lightning in all the mountain ranges. I arrived after the rain. Currently mid 70s with 65-68% humidity geaded to the mid 90s with intermittent thunderstorms.

Hope your day is wonderful.


----------



## crebel

Good morning! The sun is shining and it looks to be a lovely, albeit high humidity day here, temperatures heading to high 80s.

Everyone have a safe and happy day.


----------



## loonlover

Good morning. Currently 79 degrees with 79% humidity. 99 is the predicted high with thunderstorms late in the day bringing cooler temperatures for the coming week.

Hope everyone has a peaceful day.


----------



## Amy Corwin

Good morning!
It's going to be a scorcher today in North Carolina, so it sounds like a good time to visit the beach and flop around in the water. 

Have a wonderful day!


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Good Morning

It is a lovely still morning in the desert, 78 and headed to a partly cloudy 102.

Hope everyone is having a restful Sunday.


----------



## intinst

Spending a quiet Sunday morning with the love of my life.  Be careful out there.


----------



## geoffthomas

Good Morning.
It is 76 now going up to 85.
There are threats of scattered/isolated thunderstorms.


----------



## NapCat (retired)

intinst said:


> Spending a quiet Sunday morning with the love of my life. Be careful out there.


Congratulations!

You found true "Retirement Mode" in less than a week !!
May you both enjoy many years of "today".


----------



## telracs

intinst said:


> Spending a quiet Sunday morning with the love of my life. Be careful out there.


be careful that loonlover doesn't catch you....


----------



## intinst

telracs said:


> be careful that loonlover doesn't catch you....


Shhhhh!


----------



## Annalog

Good morning from southern Arizona. It is currently partly cloudy and in the mid 70s. Later it will be in the high 90s with scattered thunderstorms. Hoping I get to see rain close to home.

Hope your day is wonderful.


----------



## geoffthomas

Good Morning from Derwood on a sunny Monday.
It is 76 with 83 the high expected later.


----------



## Sean Sweeney

Morning, gang. I'm huddling underneath an umbrella as it's absolutely pouring here in the Commonwealth. 70 degrees right now, supposed to get near 80 and the humidity is expected to be oppressive. 

My kingdom for a cold front.


----------



## crebel

Good morning!  Never fear, Sean, the "cold" front is on its way; all week our temperatures are expected to be in the 50s at night and into the mid-70s during the day.  It almost feels like fall this morning and it is perfect as far as I am concerned.

Everyone have a safe and happy day!


----------



## loonlover

Good morning. Currently 77 degrees but we're only supposed to get to 89 today. Much better than yesterdays high of 95.

Hope everyone's week is off to a good start.


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Good Morning

Cloudy in the desert with a good chance of thunderstorms....Flash Flood warnings for us and Death Valley.
Hope everyone's week is off to a good start.


----------



## intinst

Good Morning all. The very brief thunderstorm the other day zapped out TV, so replacing it is on the agenda for today. Be careful out there, everyone.


----------



## Andra

Good morning.  After working a conference in San Antonio for over a week (12+ hour days), I am trying to get back into my normal routine.
It was 79 this morning when I went for my walk.  I haven't looked at the forecast to see how bad it's going to get later.
I hope you all have an awesome week!


----------



## loonlover

Good morning. Surprised to be the first here this morning. Pleasant weather in store again today.

WalMart run on the agenda this morning and a trip to a farmer's market early this afternoon. The main Little Rock one decided to try noon to 7Pm hours on Tuesdays.

Hope everyone has a great day.


----------



## crebel

Good morning.  Another gorgeous day in store here, currently 60 heading to 80.

I'm starting to get antsy about packing for our trip to Ireland, we leave on Sunday! Lots of things to get squared away on the home front before we go, but I work better under a deadline...

Everyone have a safe and happy day.


----------



## Sean Sweeney

Morning, everyone. Thanks for the cooler weather, Chris! The front blew in, and it should be--note that I say should be--less humid and a bit more comfy for the next couple of days. Currently 67 degrees here in the Commonwealth. Supposed to get to 79ish.

And just an FYI, I wasn't near the tornado in Revere; Revere is about 40something miles away to the east.


----------



## intinst

Good morning all, it feels pretty good outside today. Need to fix our gate fence today. Big times here in Little Rock. Be careful out there.


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Good Morning All

Absolutely beautiful in the desert today....cool (77), partly cloudy and the desert aromas are wonderful after yesterday's rain.

Have a great day


----------



## Leslie

Good afternoon,

It is a picture perfect summer day here in Maine. I wish everyone could be here to enjoy it with me!

L


----------



## geoffthomas

Good afternoon from Derwood.
It is 72 now with 75 the high.
Not the kind of weather one expects in the Mid-Atlantic in the last week of July.


----------



## crebel

Good morning!  58 degrees today on its way to 80, low humidity, still loving it.  I'm sitting on the veranda with a cup of coffee and watching half a dozen rabbits in the yard, nice start to the day.

Everyone have a safe and happy day.


----------



## Leslie

Good morning,

63 degrees right now and cloudy. I am off to Connecticut for a workshop later today. Have a great Wednesday everyone!

L


----------



## loonlover

Good morning. 65 degrees going to 85 with the possibility of thunderstorms later. I'm loving the weather this July.

Hope everyone has a great day.


----------



## intinst

Good Morning. Another cool day ahead, seemingly, I'll take it. Be careful out there.


----------



## Andra

Good morning from Austin where it was only 80 degrees earlier today.  I am sure that we will make up for it later.


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Good Morning

Beautiful day in the desert....80 headed to 100.
I am off to "town" for supplies.

Have a great day.


----------



## geoffthomas

Good day all - I hope this has been a wonderful Wednesday for you.


----------



## crebel

Good morning.  Another lovely day in store - a little bit warmer (to 85) with a small chance of some afternoon showers.

Two days and a wake-up to vacation!

Everyone have a safe and happy day.


----------



## geoffthomas

Good Morning from Derwood.
It is 64 now with a high expected of 85.
So we are back to some Summer weather, just what is unusual for this area at this time of year.
But I am not complaining.  This is wonderful Summer weather.

just sayin.....


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Good morning!

A beautiful morning in northern VA.  Going to go into DC and do some sightseeing in my hometown.

Betsy


----------



## loonlover

Good morning. Soft rain has been falling off and on since yesterday afternoon with the possibility of more for most of today. The temperature is a very pleasant 70 with the expected high to be only a degree warmer. Lovely for the end of July.

Hope everyone has a great Thursday!


----------



## intinst

Good Morning everyone. The rains going to make for a slow day around here. Darn.


----------



## loonlover

intinst said:


> Good Morning everyone. The rains going to make for a slow day around here. Darn.


I bet I can find him some things to do inside.


----------



## spotsmom

Good morning from Central Oregon. No place like home, Toto. 

Our wireless dish was struck by lightning while I was gone. Blew out the entire wireless system AND the 4 mo old tv. No warranty for lightning. 

Hope you have a better day than I.


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Good Morning

80 now in the desert and headed to triple, windless digits...indoor projects today.

Have a great day, All

Spotsmom: Are you sure it was not just the horrible programming that blew up your TV ?  Sounds like you were lucky that was all you lost....


----------



## Andra

Morning everyone.  It's still hot in Austin.

I got some bad news yesterday.  My 91-year-old grandmother passed away yesterday afternoon.  She had been in a nursing home for a while and she fell a few weeks ago and kind of went downhill from there.  My mom said that she was very peaceful at the end though.  Granny was a stubborn little German lady and she always told us not to cry when she died because she would be in a better place.  So in memory of Granny, please share a happy memory of a loved one with us.
I remember staying at her house when we were little kids and she would play baseball and basketball with us.  I was the only girl and it made a big impression on me that she thought I could do anything that the boys could do.


----------



## spotsmom

Hi Andra,
I'm so sorry you lost your Granny.  Grandmothers teach us a lot of good things.  I was raised by my grandmother and 34 years after her death, there are still times I think of her.  Sending you healing thoughts.


----------



## Sean Sweeney

Good morning, everyone. Andra, I'm so sorry for your loss. My sole remaining grandmother is in a nursing home right now, and I wonder daily how much time she has left.

69--giggity--degrees right now in the Boogey Down Bolton, highs expected to get up to 82 (as long as its not too humid). Have to mow the lawns today, will probably get that started by 9 am ET. Then working on my WIP. Got up to 75,000 words yesterday! Very happy with that. Should be done with the first draft soon. Sooner if I rush. Not going to rush.

Headed to West Point sometime Monday to visit one of DW's college friends and her family; will be there until Wednesday.


----------



## crebel

Good morning.  It looks like another day of near-perfect weather here.  We had a 10-minute rain shower last night and no storms.

Andra, I am sorry for your loss.  Your granny sounds like a wonderful woman and that was a great memory you shared.  I am envious of those who had grandparents well in to their adult lives, mine were all gone by the time I was in my 20s and we always lived so far away that I never got to know them well.  I hope my grandchildren feel as you do when I'm gone. {{{hugs}}}

Everyone have a safe and happy day.


----------



## Leslie

Good morning,

Back home in Maine after a quick trip to Connecticut. It's a beautiful summer morning and 66 degrees right now.

Andra, sorry to hear about your grandmother. My grammy Vose died back in 1979 but I still think of her almost everyday. She was a very special person.

Have a great Friday everyone!

L


----------



## loonlover

Good morning. Weather still cool with slight warming today.

Andra, so sorry to hear of your loss. I have great memories of both my grandmothers from my childhood. I was lucky that even though we always lived a distance away, time was spent visiting them and them visiting us each year.

Hope everyone has a great Friday.


----------



## Andra

Happy Friday!
It was a pleasant 72 degrees when I went on my walk this morning.  It was a nice change.
Thank you for your kind thoughts.  We are planning Granny's memorial service and a lot of forgotten memories are surfacing.  She really was a hoot at times.
Have an awesome day!


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Andra,  I'm so sorry for your loss of your Granny.  I'm glad you have such great memories.  Still miss my Grandma Pasalich.... *hugs*

Ended up just enjoying the day locally yesterday.  And gonna quilt today.

Everyone have a great day--stay dry if it's gonna rain where you are!

Betsy


----------



## spotsmom

Andra, I'm sure your Granny was a hoot lots of times you'll never know about! 

About 60 this morning with highs in the high 80's and a chance of thunderstorms this afternoon. 

Filed a homeowner insurance claim for the lightning strike damage. Now the fun begins.


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Good Morning and Happy August !!

Another hot, humid, windless day in the desert. 
Hope everyone finishes their Friday early and is off to a restful weekend.


----------



## Annalog

Good morning from southern Arizona. Not sure what the weather will be today. Hoping for rain at my mom's house.

Andra, you have my condolences on the loss of your granny. I remember Nana (my dad's mom) visiting when I was young and visits from Grandma (my mom's mom) when I was a little older.

Yesterday and the evening before, I visited with my daughter and two granddaughters. I am glad we live in the same state instead of half a continent away. Last night I stayed at my mom's house and we had a good visit. Tonight I will be home again.

Hope your weekend is wonderful.


----------



## Leslie

Good morning,

Cloudy with rain in the forecast. It is 64 degrees right now.

My big conference starts tomorrow so I am going to try and take it easy today. We'll see if I am successful!

L


----------



## crebel

Good morning.  More sunshine and reasonable August temperatures here, currently 61 headed to 80.

My suitcase is packed with just last minute items to add in the morning. Camera, Kindle, and Mp3 player charged, charging cord and voltage adaptor packed.  One thing I am really excited about is I think this is the first time we are taking a 'real' vacation with our kids as adults.  

Everyone have a safe and happy day!


----------



## loonlover

Good morning. A little warmer today with a current temp of 73 and an expected high of 88. Looks like plenty of sunshine in store for the next few days also.

Chris, enjoy your trip! It is fun to vacation with your kids as adults.

We're enjoying the new TV and the Fire TV we finally quit procrastinating about and bought this week. Power surges sometimes help boost you along.

Hope everyone is having a great Saturday.


----------



## geoffthomas

Good Morning from Derwood.
It is 65 here with 79 later.  We already have had some rain today.
May have more.

Enjoy the day.


----------



## Andra

DH and I went for a long walk (over an hour) this morning on some local trails. It was awesome because the weather was great. It was only 68 degrees.
Leslie, hope your conference goes well.
Safe travels Chris.


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Good Morning

Something different in the desert for the weekend.  Wind, clouds and a good chance of rain.  We are in a flash flood warning.

Hope everyone has a great weekend.....some will even be drinking Irish beer !!


----------



## crebel

NapCat said:


> Good Morning
> 
> Something different in the desert for the weekend. Wind, clouds and a good chance of rain. We are in a flash flood warning.
> 
> Hope everyone has a great weekend.....*some will even be drinking Irish beer !!
> *


Since the agenda for Monday night is a pub crawl, I'll bet you're right. Oh, and Bushmills - don't forget the Bushmills!!


----------



## spotsmom

loonlover said:


> Power surges sometimes help boost you along.


Personal power surges are one thing; lightning blowing through your surge protectors is another!!


----------



## crebel

Good morning!  No more wake-ups until vacation, today is the day!  I will miss hearing each of your good mornings for the next week.  Thanks for all the have fun and safe travel wishes.  Maybe I will even get my photobucket account restarted so I can post some pictures when I return...  We watched The Quiet Man in anticipation last night - the castle where we are staying (Dromoland Castle) is the one shown in the opening scenes of the movie.

Everyone be safe and happy each day of the coming week.  I'll be back Sunday night the 10th.


----------



## Leslie

Good morning,

It is beautiful this morning. Absolutely perfect Maine summer morning--about 70 degrees with lots of blue sky. A perfect day for welcoming 150 of my nurse editor colleagues to the great state of Maine! People are here already and out sightseeing. I head downtown in a couple of hours to get the conference started but right now I am enjoying this lovely morning on my porch.

Have a great day everyone!

L


----------



## geoffthomas

Good Morning from Derwood.
It is 70 with 82 and some rain expected later.


----------



## crebel

Leslie said:


> Good morning,
> 
> It is beautiful this morning. Absolutely perfect Maine summer morning--about 70 degrees with lots of blue sky. A perfect day for welcoming 150 of my nurse editor colleagues to the great state of Maine! People are here already and out sightseeing. I head downtown in a couple of hours to get the conference started but right now I am enjoying this lovely morning on my porch.
> 
> Have a great day everyone!
> 
> L


I forgot to say good luck with your conference, Leslie! I hope the hotel staff comes through with flying colors on everything you need.


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Good Morning 

79 and light rain in the desert....chance of rain all day with flash flood warnings up.  The desert smells wonderful !!!

Hope everyone has a restful Sunday.  Safe travels and happy conferences!!!


----------



## loonlover

Good morning. A high of 89 expected today.

We headed out early this morning for a couple of errands. The weather was really nice out at that time of morning.

Good luck with the conference, Leslie. Hope everything goes smoothly.



spotsmom said:


> Personal power surges are one thing; lightning blowing through your surge protectors is another!!


I can only imagine. Wishing you luck with getting everything fixed.

Hope everyone is having a pleasant day.


----------



## Jane917

Mid 70s with slightly smoky clouds here in central WA. It is supposed to get up to 99, which will be a tad cooler than the last few days. We are headed up to the mountains for a few days tomorrow, but I doubt that will get us out of the smoke. 

Congratulations, Leslie, on what will be a very successful nursing conference.


----------



## crebel

WooHoo!  Good morning from Dromoland Castle near Shannon, Ireland.  Wonderful flight, beautiful country, all 66 friends and family that are here for the wedding have arrived safe and sound.  We are currently sitting in this gorgeous castle drawing room having tea and pastries while waiting for the rooms to be ready.  I could get used to this life...


----------



## loonlover

Good morning. We'll be back in the 90s this week, but it still won't be as hot as it usually is in August.

Made banana muffins this morning. The last two batches turned out well, but I didn't protect them from the animals very well so we didn't get to eat very many of them.  Learned my lesson and they are now inaccessible to those without opposable thumbs.  

Hope everyone's week is off to a good start.


----------



## Annalog

Good morning from central Arizona. High 70s and headed to 100 °F in the Phoenix area. At mt daughter's house a d heading home later this morning where it will be a few degrees cooler.

Glad your flight was a good one and you are having a great time, Chris.

Hope everyone has a wonderful day.


----------



## spotsmom

Good morning from Sunriver where it is 62 degrees. 

Chris, be sure to enjoy some Irish Breakfast tea!!

Today is the fundraiser for the Festival of Music, and I'll be there volunteering. The actual Festival starts next week. 

Enjoy your day!


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Good Morning

We are still in a flash flood warning in the desert and Death Valley.  Cool, breezy, cloudy with light showers.....wonderful weather for August.

Happy Monday to all.  I suppose we will now have to refer to Chris as Her Highness.....


----------



## crebel

Good morning again from Ireland!  Enjoying a pot of tea on the Terrace while saying hello today (it's a tough job, but someone has to do it).  NapCat, no reason to call me Your Highness,  I'm more on par with the scullery maid...

Enjoyed smoked salmon for breakfast, falconry is on the afternoon schedule, and a medieval show and meal tonight for the whole group.


----------



## Sean Sweeney

Good morning from West Point, New York, the home of the US Military Academy. The DW and I are visiting one of her old college gal pals, her husband (who teaches here at the Academy) and their two children and two cats, Lion and Chloe (Lion, you'd expect, has a meow that is vicious and scary. It is, in truth, the exact opposite). It's a gorgeous day and is expected to be in the high 80s. We may take a walk around the Academy--I got to see a few seconds of the Army football team practicing as we drove by; it's a small stadium for D1 football--but we may just rest instead.

We head home tomorrow.


----------



## geoffthomas

Good Morning from Derwood.
It is 74 on the way up to 88.  Mostly Sunny.
Getting back to normal Summer temps.


----------



## loonlover

Good morning. Beautiful clear skies with a current temp of 71 and an expected high in the 90s. Not bad for August.

Breakfast of banana muffins and bacon with my hubby. I may turn him into an earlier morning person yet.

Hope everyone has a great day.


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Good Morning

The desert smells wonderful after yesterday's rain.  66 headed to a humid 90.

'da Cat is going on the road again....Headed to Minneapolis in the morning.  Last month I was at the Mouth of the Mississippi River, this month, the Headwaters....Too Kool !!!  

Have a great day All


----------



## spotsmom

Hello from the high desert. It's 56 this morning going to the high 80's today. Today we find out the damage to the garage door openers from the lightning. 

Enjoy seeing West Point, Sean. I've always wanted to go there as it's supposedly a beautifully stark campus. 

Happy Tuesday!!


----------



## crebel

Top O' the Morning to you all!  Having a wonderful time, wish you were here!  Today's schedule includes a River Cruise and tour of the Cliffs of Maher.  The weather is perfect, 60-70s, soft occasional rain.

Everyone have a safe and happy day.


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Good Morning










I am just leaving for the airport, headed to Minneapolis. Looks like I am in for a very interesting job for the next few months.

Hope everyone is having a good week. Although it will be hard to top Chris' (Her Highness) regal tour...giggle


----------



## loonlover

Good morning. Typical August weather in store for today.

Nothing of interest going on here.

Safe travels, NapCat.

Everyone, have a great day.


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Good Morning from Minneapolis/St. Paul










Beautiful morning...62 headed to a partly cloudy 82.

I will be spending the day setting up my office and heading out to the field. Gonna be a busy little kitty for a while.

Have a great day everyone.


----------



## geoffthomas

Good Morning from Derwood.
It is 66 now but going up to 84 later.


----------



## loonlover

Good morning. Currently 73 going to 93 today with an 80% chance of thunderstorms this afternoon.

Dog grooming day so will be running additional errands after we drop her off. 

Hope everyone has a great day.


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Good Morning from beautiful Minneapolis where it is 62 and headed to a sunny 82

Everyone have a safe and happy Friday


----------



## loonlover

Good morning. Possibility of thunderstorms for most of the day with a predicted high of 94.

James Taylor at the arena tonight. If I remember correctly, I wasn't very busy the last time he was here. Intinst has a ticket so we'll be enjoying ourselves in different ways.

Hope everyone's weekend gets off to a great start.


----------



## Sean Sweeney

Been back in MA since Wednesday afternoon. Was a good trip back; I drove from West Point to just north of Hartford. Took about two hours. Now just resting until we leave for Cape Cod in a few days.

A nice cool morning. 71 degrees right now, with a high of 84 expected.

I'm drowning in beans.


----------



## Andra

Happy Friday!
We had the memorial service for my grandmother on Wednesday.  It was fun to get with my family and share memories.  I also got to spend time with my niece (who's not so little any more).
Back at work where it's going to be a scorcher later today.


----------



## crebel

Good evening from Ireland!  Still having a wonderful time.  The wedding was yesterday afternoon in the walled rose garden here, the weather was perfect, the bride was beautiful, the ceremony was just lovely after which we dined and danced the evening away.

Today we were up early and made the 2 hr drive to Blarney Castle; I know it is a touristy thing to do, but the gardens and outdoor artwork there were great, it was not crowded, DH and kids all made the top climb and kissed the stone.  After that a drive on to the harbor/port town of Cobh (pronounced Cove), where we enjoyed a late lunch on the harbor and got to meet a long-time internet friend of DH and that was truly special.  Cobh is the port city where the Titanic made its last call for passengers before the fateful voyage and there was an interesting museum.  It is also the city where the bodies and survivors from the RMS Lusitania were brought after being sunk by the German U-boat.  That memorial and cemetery is very poignant.

I tried to break my arm yesterday morning by foolishly trying to break a fall up the stone steps of the castle.  Luckily it is only a severe sprain and my Kindle survived the fall!


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Good Morning

67 in Minneapolis, headed to a partly cloudy 82. I hope to work a half day and do some exploring this afternoon.

Hope everyone is having a great weekend.

(Your Highness......you are supposed to KISS the Blarney Stone, not collapse on it ! giggle)


----------



## Sean Sweeney

Good morning, everyone. Happy Saturday. A cool morning here in MA. 64 degrees with a high of 84.

I believe the plan today is getting horse grain, re-setting the small horse paddock fencing, and then going to the Bolton Fair. Until then... coffee.

Chris, I'm glad you're enjoying the Old Country! 

Have a great day!


----------



## loonlover

Good morning. Possibility of thunderstorms today with temps in the low 90s.

Being lazy here as last night was a late night. I prefer to work a little more frequently to keep myself in the habit. Next week will sort of make up for the recent slow weeks as the circus is here for 7 performances in 4 days.

Hope everyone's Saturday is a great one.


----------



## intinst

Morning!
Went to a very enjoyable James Taylor concert last night.    Kinda quiet around here this morn, LL slept in. Trying to work up to a thunderstorm outside now, it sounds like. Be careful out there, friends.


----------



## loonlover

Good morning. 76 degrees going to 93 today with a slight chance of thunderstorms. 

Hope everyone has a peaceful Sunday.


----------



## bobbic

Mornin' y'all! Here in Taylor, Texas we're looking at another over 100-degree day with a forecast of six more behind it. It is only August, so we expect it to be hot, but good grief... The bushes need whacking, but I think I'll stay inside with some nice cold watermelon and write. 

Hope everyone has a nice Sunday and a great week!

bobbi c.


----------



## intinst

Morning all. Slow start to Sunday, with few plans other thatn to finish some projects already begun. Be careful out there.


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Good Morning

71 (almost rainy) degrees in Minneapolis.










I am off today and will do some exploring of the area. Hope everyone is having a restful Sunday.


----------



## spotsmom

Another beautiful morning here in central Oregon. 60 degrees this morning heading for the low 90's today. Our Festival of Music kicks in today, so I'm off to dress rehearsal to enjoy some lovely classical music. 

Should be a restful Sunday. Hope yours is too.


----------



## Sean Sweeney

Good morning (just sneaking under the wire here in MA). Currently 80 degrees, and won't get much higher: a high of 84. Headed grocery shopping for our vacation; tomorrow, the DW and I head to Cape Cod for six days, back home next Sunday.


----------



## Sean Sweeney

Last one to post yesterday, first to post today. How lovely.

A cool start to the morning. 59 degrees at the mo, will get up to 85 degrees. Have some last-minute packing to do, a couple of things around the farm (mainly picking/snapping/blanching/bagging/freezing beans, watering the gardens, picking tomatoes and cukes)... then around 4:30 p.m., start loading up the Silverado and head out. It will be so good to get away.

And I hope the plotbunnies will stay away.

Have a great day, everyone.


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Good Morning

It is 64 in Minneapolis with a partly cloudy 77 expected....beautiful !!

Busy week ahead for me.  Hope everyone week is off to a good start.


----------



## crebel

Good morning to all from Iowa!  We got home around 8 p.m. last night.  I don't have enough adjectives for how perfect, wonderful, fun, fantastic, enjoyable, etc. our Ireland vacation was.  Sean, I hope you have a great time on the Cape this week!

NapCat's weather report a couple of hundred miles north of me is correct for here as well, although we do have a little fog this morning; it shouldn't take long to burn off.

Everyone have a safe and happy day, it is good to be "home" with my Kboards friends.


----------



## BTackitt

75* and cloudy somewhere near the Heart of Texas.

Here's hoping it rains all day... but I doubt it.


----------



## loonlover

Good morning. It will be a little warm here today once the skies clear. The predicted high is 93.

Mowing on the agenda for today, plus anything else I can make myself do.

Welcome home, Chris. Sounds like you had a wonderful vacation.

Hope your week is off to a good start.


----------



## Andra

Happy Monday!
It was warm and muggy this morning when I went for my walk, but I shouldn't complain - Austin is less muggy than Houston and guess where I'll be next week??
Sounds like you had a great trip Chris!


----------



## Jane917

Here in the PNW it is a pleasant 67 degrees, but is headed toward 104! Way too hot for me!


----------



## spotsmom

Welcome home, Chris!! High 80's today and tomorrow and then in the mid 70's for a couple of days. 

Have fun, Sean!!


----------



## intinst

Good not-really-morning-but-hope-all-is-well-anyway to everyone! It's warming up but not too unpleasant. Be careful out there, everyone.


----------



## geoffthomas

Good Day from Derwood.
It is 81 now, which is also the high.
We may get some rain later.

Chris I hope your arm is all better?


----------



## crebel

geoffthomas said:


> Good Day from Derwood.
> It is 81 now, which is also the high.
> We may get some rain later.
> 
> Chris I hope your arm is all better?


Thanks for asking, Geoff. The arm is doing pretty well, some minor stiffness and some beautiful bruising! Thank goodness my SIL, a radiologist, was able to make an initial assessment of sprain rather than fracture, and DD, the Director of the Athletic Training Department at her university, used her skills and ace bandage she always carries to wrap and rewrap it after regular icing. Very handy to have your own medical staff in the family and along with you when trying to injure yourself overseas. Just call me Grace...


----------



## Annalog

Good morning from southern Arizona. High today around 100°F with intermittent thunderstorms (flash flood warning in effect for the afternoon). 

Chris, glad you had a great time, are back home, and have your own medical staff in the family.

Hope your day is wonderful.


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Good Morning

Anna is up early today !!

57 in Minneapolis.  We will have a sunny 79 later

Have a great day


----------



## crebel

Good morning.  It is sunny this morning with a lovely breeze.  The temperature is 64 going to 78 - just perfect weather!

Thanks for all the welcome home wishes.  Everyone have a safe and happy day.


----------



## geoffthomas

Good Morning from Maryland.
It seems that our weather is similar to Iowa.
Currently 66 with a high expected of 79.  
But we are also expecting rain later.


----------



## Andra

Good morning from Austin where it's 75 and sunny.  We had some storms blow through yesterday afternoon and it cooled things off a little.  It was nice outside this morning.  Have an awesome day!


----------



## spotsmom

Good morning from Oregon.  I think it's going to be up in the high 80's tomorrow. Have a great one!


----------



## intinst

Good morning (barely)!
83 heading to 86 supposedly, does feel nice outside. Be careful out there, everyone.


----------



## loonlover

Good afternoon, just barely. Cooler highs in the 80s expected for the next few days.

Out early (at least for us) to a different farmer's market this AM, followed by a couple of other errands.

Hope everyone is having a great day.


----------



## telracs

it's cloudy here, and we're expecting t-storms.  they better clear out before tomorrow since i'm flying to iowa.


----------



## intinst

telracs said:


> it's cloudy here, and we're expecting t-storms. *they better clear out before tomorrow since i'm flying to iowa.*


They wquldn't dare stick around.


----------



## crebel

intinst said:


> They wouldn't dare stick around.


That's what I'm saying, too!!


----------



## telracs

i hate flying.


----------



## intinst

telracs said:


> i hate flying.


Long walk, though.


----------



## Annalog

Good morning from southern Arizona. Cloudy and a lot cooler after the storms yesterday; more storms today and a high around 90°F. Yesterday, according to DH, one thunderstorm dropped over a half an inch in half an hour at our house. There was still water covering the low spots on the road between the freeway and my house when I drove home. 

It is still taking three or four alarms to wake me enough to leave for work at 4 am. This night owl has not yet changed into a morning lark even though I am usually in bed by 7 pm. But getting off work at 2 pm is wonderful. 

Hope your day is wonderful.


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Good Morning

I see Anna is up before the chickens again...

It is going to be a beautiful day in Minneapolis....63 at sunrise going to a sunny 80ish

Have a great day everyone.


----------



## crebel

Good morning!  Another beautiful, not too hot and humid, sunny day in Iowa.

I'm off to Des Moines later this morning so I will be there to meet telracs at the airport tonight and we will spend tomorrow at the Iowa State Fair - "Our State Fair is a great state fair, don't miss it, don't even be late.  It's the best state fair in the state!"  Funnel cakes, smoked turkey legs, and corn on the cob here we come!!

Everyone have a safe and happy day.


----------



## loonlover

Good morning. It is a very pleasant 61 degrees this morning and the expected high is in the 80s. Lovely weather for August.

Have a great time at the fair tomorrow, Chris and telracs. 

Hope everyone has a wonderful day!


----------



## Andra

It's a lovely 72 degrees with only 50% humidity this morning.
Our upstairs A/C unit went on the fritz yesterday and it's definitely cooler outside than it was in the house when I got home.  We changed out the filter and found the circuit breaker for the compressor that tripped and got things working again, but the temperature was already up at 90 and it took a while to cool it back down.


----------



## geoffthomas

Good Morning from Derwood.
It is 70 with 79 later.
Enjoy the day.


----------



## telracs

crebel said:


> Good morning! Another beautiful, not too hot and humid, sunny day in Iowa.
> 
> I'm off to Des Moines later this morning so I will be there to meet telracs at the airport tonight and we will spend tomorrow at the Iowa State Fair - "Our State Fair is a great state fair, don't miss it, don't even be late. It's the best state fair in the state!" Funnel cakes, smoked turkey legs, and corn on the cob here we come!!
> 
> Everyone have a safe and happy day.


we had major rain yesterday, but things seem to be clearing up. however, there are trickle down flight delays, so crebel might be waiting a bit for me at the airport.

since i'm obsessive about getting places early, i'll be leaving soon for the subway to NJ transit to the airport. crebel and i should check in tomorrow.


----------



## intinst

telracs said:


> we had major rain yesterday, but things seem to be clearing up. however, there are trickle down flight delays, so crebel might be waiting a bit for me at the airport.
> 
> *since i'm obsessive about getting places early*, i'll be leaving soon for the subway to NJ transit to the airport. crebel and i should check in tomorrow.


Hope you have a great fight and a wonderful time in Iowa, but...
You? Obsessive? About anything?


----------



## Leslie

Hello everyone,

I am back from my conference and other travels! What a hectic two weeks I had. Now I am trying to do tons of work in two days so I can head off on vacation on Saturday.

Cool and rainy in Maine today. Have a great Wednesday everyone!

L


----------



## loonlover

intinst said:


> Hope you have a great fight and a wonderful time in Iowa, but...
> You? Obsessive? About anything?


I'm sure he meant have a great flight.


----------



## NapCat (retired)

crebel said:


> "Our State Fair is a great state fair, don't miss it, don't even be late. It's the best state fair in the state!" Funnel cakes, smoked turkey legs, and corn on the cob here we come!!


I have been to the Iowa State Fair......truly an experience...I was impressed with this high diver:










....and Yes, they really do have deep fried butter...and No, I did not try it.

Have a great time ladies !! And Good Morning to All


----------



## loonlover

Good morning. 61 degrees at 7:15 this morning. Heading to 89 with clear skies.

First of 4 days of the Ringling Bros Barnum and Bailey circus performances at the arena tonight. Usually pretty easy shows for me but I'm always glad when it is over.

Hope everyone has a great day.


----------



## spotsmom

Good morning! 46 right now and about 70 today before things warm up tomorrow. I am off to an animal adoption all day seminar. 

Kiss an elephant for me, ll.


----------



## geoffthomas

Good Morning from Derwood.
It is 72 now with a high later of 79.
Mostly sunny - although it started out kinda gloomy.


----------



## Annalog

Good morning from southern Arizona. Mid 70s with the high in the 90s with sun and clouds. No rain predicted for today. My mom, my sister, and I will be spending today riding the new streetcar and shopping on 4th Avenue in Tucson. 

Hope your day is wonderful.

ETA: Silly weather app! Doesn't it know that it is monsoon? When we arrived on 4th Avenue the sun was shinning, the sky was blue, and there was one small and puffy white cloud in the sky. When we finished walking and shopping up and down the historical shopping district, the sky was overcast. Our last stop was the Food Conspiracy Co-op. We sat at a small table under a canopy so that we could eat our energy or protein bars in the shade. As we walked across to the nearby streetcar stop, it started to sprinkle. We waited under the shelter while the rain started to fall. Because of the angle of the rain, we got a little wet. We got on the streetcar just before the downpour started. One person did not have a ticket, notified the streetcar driver, and went back out to get a ticket from the machine. Apparently he had trouble as the streetcar driver went out to find out what was taking so long. By this time the water covered the road. By the time the streetcar reached the next stop, just a few blocks away, the water was up over the curbs. Passing cars caused waves that covered the sidewalks and up to the top of the steps or ramps into the shops. The streetcar continued toward the University of Arizona campus. At the stop near my chiropractor's office I got off and waded across the street while my mom and sister stayed on the streetcar. By this time it was only raining lightly. Due to the rain, there was no wait and I was back at the streetcar stop about 15 minutes before that same streetcar returned from the end of the line. The rain had stopped and the streets were starting to drain. The temperature had dropped considerably. I joined my mom and sister on the streetcar and we rode back to the end up the line where my sister's car was parked. We had a great time. The rain was perfect.


----------



## telracs

intinst said:


> Hope you have a great fight and a wonderful time in Iowa, but...
> You? Obsessive? About anything?


love you too.

evening from Ottumwa. crebel and I went to a GREAT state fair. (it's the best state fair in our state).

we were good girls and did not overeat. red velvet funnel cake is everything crebel said it was.....

unfortunately, I forgot to share my sunscreen, so crebel has a red face, but I'm okay.

train ride from Iowa to Chicago tomorrow.


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Good Morning 

65 and partly cloudy in Minneapolis headed to 79. Will be traveling around this state this weekend, so tomorrow's hello will be from 

Have a great Friday, All


----------



## crebel

Good morning.  I was awake, so am having a cup of tea while telracs is catching a few more zzz's before we leave to give her a quick tour of the thriving metropolis of Ottumwa before putting her on the train to Chicago.  Weather is a pleasant 66 right now, but it looks like rain and a few storms may be heading in.

We really did have a great time at that Fair yesterday, walked, walked, walked, walked...  Telracs would only let my sister take ONE picture of us together heading into the fair and it is on my cellphone, so it isn't ever going to make it to the boards.    No sunburn this morning, no tan either, just more freckles.  

Everyone have a safe and happy day.


----------



## Sean Sweeney

Good morning from Cape Cod! It's 62 degrees currently with a high of 73 expected. Other than the rainy Wednesday, this is the coolest it's been while we've been here.

Got up to Provincetown yesterday for our annual trip. Had lunch at the Lobster Pot (shrimp scampi... I destroyed it in less than 10 minutes. Seriously, it was that good.), then walked around Commercial Street. I love Tim's Used Books! Picked up two Robert B. Parkers. Love me some Spenser for Hire. Also picked up a new wooden spoon... I like a large one for my homemade marinara, and my old one broke a while ago. 

MIL and SIL are arriving today. I think I have enough alcohol.


----------



## Leslie

Good morning,

Cloudy and cool here in southern Maine this morning. One more day of work and then I will be on vacation for a week...heading to Deer Isle, one of my favorite places in the whole world!

L


----------



## loonlover

Good morning. It is currently 73 with clear skies. Highs are expected to be in the low 90s.



spotsmom said:


> Kiss an elephant for me, ll.


Last night was as easy as expected, but I didn't open the roll door for the animals so didn't get close enough to kiss one this year. But I will never complain about cleaning up after our dogs after watching one of the animal trainers follow one of the elephants around with a bucket last night and then still have to use the shovel on the floor.  

Hope everyone has a great Friday.


----------



## telracs

crebel said:


> Good morning. I was awake, so am having a cup of tea while telracs is catching a few more zzz's before we leave to give her a quick tour of the thriving metropolis of Ottumwa before putting her on the train to Chicago. Weather is a pleasant 66 right now, but it looks like rain and a few storms may be heading in.
> 
> We really did have a great time at that Fair yesterday, walked, walked, walked, walked... Telracs would only let my sister take ONE picture of us together heading into the fair and it is on my cellphone, so it isn't ever going to make it to the boards.  No sunburn this morning, no tan either, just more freckles.
> 
> Everyone have a safe and happy day.


well, best laid plans and all that rot....

we got down to the Amtrak station after my tour of Ottumwa, only to find out that the train is delayed 5 hours.... so we did some shopping and now are back at crebel's. lunch at a landmark place in town then hopefully a quick stop at the museum attached to the station, then on to chicago.


----------



## intinst

LL 's working the circus this weekend leaves me alone with some time on my hands this weekend, but she cleverly ordered some things that have to be assembled to help me keep busy.  


telracs said:


> well, best laid plans and all that rot....
> 
> we got down to the Amtrak station after my tour of Ottumwa, only to find out that the train is delayed 5 hours.... so we did some shopping and now are back at crebel's. lunch at a landmark place in town then hopefully a quick stop at the museum attached to the station, then on to chicago.


Hope the rest of your vacation goes as planned, or at least any changes are good ones.


----------



## crebel

telracs said:


> *well, best laid plans and all that rot....*
> 
> we got down to the Amtrak station after my tour of Ottumwa, only to find out that the train is delayed 5 hours.... so we did some shopping and now are back at crebel's. lunch at a landmark place in town then hopefully a quick stop at the museum attached to the station, then on to chicago.


But we are neither mice nor men...

And you wouldn't have an Ottumwa t-shirt now PLUS the opportunity to eat at the world-famous Canteen Diner today if the train had been on time!


----------



## Annalog

Good morning from southern Arizona. Mid 70s with a high around 90°F. Silly weather app says partly sunny when it is entirely overcast and scattered thunderstorms in the afternoon and I have been hearing thunder since before 8 am. Yesterday while my mom, sister, and I were in a downpour, DH was on the east side of Tucson trading in his little red car for a 2012 truck. He did not see any rain all day.

Today I am going to visit a small cheese shop that I saw yesterday.

I suspect Amtrak just wanted telracs and crebel to have more time together and knew telracs hadn't had enough time for shopping and diners. 

Hope your day is wonderful.

9 am update: It is currently raining outside and the app says "intermittent clouds" with no rain until 3 pm. I am just happy that it is raining.  I love rain in the desert.


----------



## Andra

It's still morning in Texas, so good morning!


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Good Morning from the woodlands of Beaver Falls, Minnesota.  The weather services do not know this place exists, but it is nippy now and looks like a nice day is coming.  I am looking forward to meeting all 331 residents later.

Hope everyone is having a great weekend.


----------



## Annalog

Good morning from southern Arizona. 70s headed to 90s with scattered thunderstorms. Back to work today after two days off. Was able to run a few minutes yesterday and my knee finally has full range of motion back. 10K of Dumbo Double Dare is two weeks away. We will see what happens.

Hope your day is wonderful.


----------



## crebel

Good morning from SE Iowa where it is pouring rain.  I'm so glad the perfect weather remained through telracs' visit.  Her 9 a.m. train left ever-so-slightly-late at 4 p.m. and she made it to her hotel by 10 p.m.

Anna, I'm so happy your knee is has recovered!  Please don't push yourself too hard with late preparations for the next run, I'm so impressed with your constancy to your goals.

Everyone have a safe and happy day.


----------



## loonlover

Good morning. Looks like another fairly pleasant day, especially for August.

I won't know what the weather is like, however, as I will be sitting inside the arena security office for somewhere around 12 hours. But since a lot of that time will be spent reading, I can't complain. 

Hope everyone is having a great weekend.


----------



## intinst

NapCat said:


> Good Morning from the woodlands of Beaver Falls, Minnesota. The weather services do not know this place exists, but it is nippy now and looks like a nice day is coming. I am looking forward to meeting all 331 residents later.
> 
> Hope everyone is having a great weekend.


Is that just down the road from Frostbite Falls?


----------



## Leslie

Good morning,

It's a lovely morning here in southern Maine. We are packing and getting ready for a week downeast. Looking forward to watching the tide go in and out for the next 7 days!

L


----------



## geoffthomas

Good Morning from Derwood.
It is 72 with 83 later.  Sunny now and expected all day.
Have a wonderful day.


----------



## Annalog

crebel said:


> ... Anna, I'm so happy your knee is has recovered! Please don't push yourself too hard with late preparations for the next run, I'm so impressed with your constancy to your goals.
> ...


Thanks, Chris! I am being careful and training only to be able to finish the 10K, a distance that I know I can do if not injured. I will rest after that race and just do the best I can in the half marathon the next day. If they sweep me into the slowpoke bus for being too slow, so be it. Earlier this week my daughter and I registered for the inaugural Pixie Dust Challenge (10K and half marathon Mother's Day weekend 2015) so I will have another chance to go for an equivalent challenge on my way to my goal of eventually completing a full marathon.

I may be a bit faster in the race (not yet) as I took advantage of the forced rest time by starting a fat and weight loss program. I am now 8 pounds lighter than when I injured my knee and may lose a couple more before the race. Full nutrition, balanced protein/carbs/fat, enough protein to prevent muscle loss, sensible calories, etc. Since I will have fewer pounds to lug around, that should help.


----------



## Annalog

Good morning from southern Arizona. I woke up to a thunderstorm this morning.  According to my often unreliable weather app, it should rain for the next couple hours. I will need to leave early for work to allow for driving slowly on the freeway.

Hope your day is wonderful.


----------



## crebel

Good morning from foggy Ottumwa, I can not see across my yard.  It is 62 and headed to 80, I have a feeling the air conditioner will run a little more often today.

Everyone have a safe and happy day.


----------



## loonlover

Good morning. Will be hot again today but the chance of thunderstorms has been reduced from what was forecast yesterday.

The last 2 performances of the circus today. I should finish the book that has almost exclusively been read at work so I can't really complain. We just wish they'd go back to only one show on Sundays. Only 300-400 tickets have been sold for the last show.

Hope everyone enjoys their day.


----------



## Leslie

Good morning from Deer Isle, Maine, where it is cloudy right now and a cool 61 degrees. The tide is going out and the seagulls are squawking. A typical morning downeast.

Have a great Sunday everyone!

L


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Good Morning from Buffalo Lake, Minnesota where it is a humid 69, showery 80s later. I am headed back to Minneapolis through beautiful rolling farm country.










Hope everyone is having a restful Sunday.


----------



## geoffthomas

Good Morning from Derwood, Maryland.
It is 74 here with 85 later.  Summer weather is back and it is predicted to be sunny all day.

Enjoy your day and stay calm.


----------



## Susan in VA

It's still morning somewhere, right?

Just stopping by to say hello.  Ongoing serious family concerns here, so I won't be on regularly, but it's been a very long time and I wanted to say that I miss you guys.  

I have the rest of the day all to myself (a rarity), so if anyone feels like chatting tonight I'll be there.


----------



## crebel

Susan in VA said:


> It's still morning somewhere, right?
> 
> Just stopping by to say hello. Ongoing serious family concerns here, so I won't be on regularly, but it's been a very long time and I wanted to say that I miss you guys.
> 
> I have the rest of the day all to myself (a rarity), so if anyone feels like chatting tonight I'll be there.


So good to hear from you, Susan! I'm sorry for the on-going family concerns.

Telracs may not have access to a computer tonight (or before Wednesday night), but I will certainly meet you in chat!


----------



## The Hooded Claw

intinst said:


> Is that just down the road from Frostbite Falls?


I'm just glad it (and napcat!) isn't in Pottsylvania...


----------



## NapCat (retired)

intinst said:


> Is that just down the road from Frostbite Falls?


Pretty close....I will likely still be covering Northern Minnnesota this winter....and will be able to check the name accuracy.....giggle


----------



## telracs

crebel said:


> So good to hear from you, Susan! I'm sorry for the on-going family concerns.
> 
> Telracs may not have access to a computer tonight (or before Wednesday night), but I will certainly meet you in chat!


i have computer access, but not chat access, so no chat for me till wednesday.


----------



## crebel

telracs said:


> i have computer access, but not chat access, so no chat for me till wednesday.


*sniffle*


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Good Morning From Bloomington, Minnesota.

It is a foggy 70 with thunderstorms on the way.  Quite the treat for a desert cat.

Hope everyone has a good week.


----------



## loonlover

Good morning. Thunderstorms in the area this morning with highs in the low 90s later today.

Last minute event in the meeting rooms today. Probably won't get to spend as much time reading as I did the last 4 days.

Good to hear from you, Susan. Sorry to hear about the family concerns. The computer didn't let me access chat last night, or I'd popped in for a few minutes.

Hope everyone's week is off to a good start.


----------



## Leslie

Good morning,

Sunny and very breezy this morning on Deer Isle, Maine.

I will have a picture of last evening's sunset in a minute, when it arrives in my Photobucket.

L


----------



## Andra

Happy Monday from Austin where it's 78 degrees and terribly muggy.  The weather app says 87% humidity.
I am heading out to Houston for work for the rest of the week, so I'm sure it will be muggier shortly...
In case I don't talk to y'all until next week, make this one awesome!


----------



## crebel

Good Monday morning from Ottumwa where it is only 69 but hazy and very sticky already.  My weather app says the humidity is 90% and the dewpoint is 67 - I don't know the difference between the dewpoint and humidity, but supposedly the dewpoint getting into the 60s is what creates the sticky/muggy feeling.  The temperature should reach near 90 by early afternoon, much more the normal Iowa weather in August.  It was wonderful having a mild beginning to the month, so I will try not to whine too much now!

We had a great time in chat last night with Susan and had a good "crowd" - wish you could have joined us, LL (we talked about you, II, and Geoff; were your ears burning?).

Everyone have a safe and happy day.


----------



## Leslie

Sunset on Deer Isle, Sunday August 17


----------



## crebel

Gorgeous, Leslie.  Enjoy!


----------



## Sean Sweeney

Good morning! Back home in Bolton after a solid five-plus days on the Cape. Endured a bit of traffic on our way home yesterday: the usual slow-downs in Harwich before a half-hour crawl to the Sagamore Bridge. After that, it was pretty much smooth sailing. Was exhausted the rest of the day, though. I don't even remember falling asleep.

It's 68 degrees here in the Commonwealth today, supposed to get up to 75 degrees today. Pretty clear and sunny right now.

Hope everyone has a fantastic day!


----------



## intinst

Good Morning, all.


crebel said:


> Good Monday morning from Ottumwa where it is only 69 but hazy and very sticky already. My weather app says the humidity is 90% and the dewpoint is 67 - I don't know the difference between the dewpoint and humidity, but supposedly the dewpoint getting into the 60s is what creates the sticky/muggy feeling. The temperature should reach near 90 by early afternoon, much more the normal Iowa weather in August. It was wonderful having a mild beginning to the month, so I will try not to whine too much now!
> 
> We had a great time in chat last night with Susan and had a good "crowd" - wish you could have joined us, LL (we talked about you, II, and Geoff; were your ears burning?).
> 
> Everyone have a safe and happy day.


I found a table that describes the way dew point feels to the human body:

Temp. Dew Point Feels Humidity
Over 26 C Over 80 F Severely high. Even deadly for asthma related illnesses 65% and higher
24--26 C 75--80 F Extremely uncomfortable, fairly oppressive 62%
21--24 C 70--74 F Very humid, quite uncomfortable 52--60%
18--21 C 65--69 F Somewhat uncomfortable for most people at upper edge 44--52%
16--18 C 60--64 F OK for most, but all perceive the humidity at upper edge 37--46%
13--16 C 55--59 F Comfortable 38--41%
10--12 C 50--54 F Very comfortable 31--37%
Under 10 C Under 50 F A bit dry for some 30%

Temp. here right now is 73F, dew point is 72F and the humidity is 95%
Guess that's why I have a fan blowing on my, even though the thermostat is set at 76.


----------



## crebel

intinst said:


> Good Morning, all.I found a table that describes the way dew point feels to the human body:
> 
> Temp. here right now is 73F, dew point is 72F and the humidity is 95%
> Guess that's why I have a fan blowing on my, even though the thermostat is set at 76.


Thanks for the info, Intinst. Ditto on the fan blowing. I think we agree science proves what we already knew, it is hot and sticky.


----------



## spotsmom

52 this morning and supposedly high 80's later on. Another thunderstorm last night and buckets of rain. We never turn down rain!!

Tonight is the piano solo performance at the Festival of Music. So glad it is one of my ushering assignments!!!

Have a pleasant Monday.


----------



## Annalog

Good morning from southern Arizona. I am going in to work an hour earlier than usual today so of course the early morning thunderstorms are predicted to start when I should begin driving.  Scattered thunderstorms throughout the day with possible local and temporary flooding.

Hope your day is wonderful.


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Good Morning (gosh, it is becoming hard to get here before Anna and her chickens...giggle)

It is 67 in Renville, MN...should be a sunny 80 later.










Have a great day !!


----------



## crebel

Good morning!  Iowa weather is about the same as yesterday, the temperatures, humidity, and dewpoint all a little higher, making it a good day to stay in the air conditioning and in front of a fan.

Anna, I know you will be careful driving with the flooding, but I will be thinking of you; SM, were the piano solos wonderful?

Everyone, have a SAFE and HAPPY day.


----------



## loonlover

Good morning. Looks like a hot day in store for us with a high of 97. We'll still try to make it to the farmer's market this afternoon (still wishing they'd stayed with the morning hours on Tuesday as well as Saturday).

Hope everyone has a great day.


----------



## geoffthomas

Good Morning from Derwood.
It is 74 on the way to 83.  Mostly cloudy today.


----------



## Leslie

It is a beautiful day on Deer Isle. Sunny and warm and not a cloud in the sky. Have a great day everyone!

Leslie


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Good Morning from a very humid Bloomington, MN

66 and headed to high 80s later

Have a great day everyone !


----------



## loonlover

Good morning. 75 here headed to a high of 96 and a current humidity of 84%. The skies are supposed to be clear all day.

Haircuts this morning followed by lunch out and whatever other mischief we can find.

Hope everyone has a great Wednesday.


----------



## Leslie

Good morning! Another beautiful day in Downeast Maine. Sunny and warm with a beautiful cloudless blue sky. Have a great day everyone!

L


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## geoffthomas

Good Morning from Derwood.
It is 70 with 87 later.  Sunny.


----------



## crebel

Good morning! It is wet and storming in Ottumwa this morning, nothing like the deluges they have been having in Arizona, hope all is well at Anna's.

Everyone have a safe and happy day.


----------



## spotsmom

Late I know, but wanted to wish everyone a good Hump Day.  A wonderful high 70's day.  Almost Walter Weather!

Enjoy!


----------



## Annalog

Good afternoon from southern Arizona. I stayed at my mom's last night so no internet this morning. Still monsoon here but I have the next couple days off. I would be smiling but I have serious car problems. Darn pack rats!

Hope your day is wonderful.


----------



## Annalog

Good morning from southern Arizona. Currently mid 60s with the dew point 62°F and humidity 82%; high in the mid 80s expected later today (add 10 F° for Tucson and almost another 10 F° for Phoenix). Morning should be blue skies with intermittent clouds with scattered thunderstorms later in the day. 

I should be asleep since it is my day off and I turned off all my alarms but something woke me and I cannot yet get back to sleep. (Maybe part of my silly brain wanted to post before NapCat.  If that was it then maybe it will now let me go back to sleep.)

Hope your day is wonderful.


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Annalog said:


> Maybe part of my silly brain wanted to post before NapCat.


Oh ! The Guilt !!! Poor Anna is awake. Because of me?....I hope you get back to sleep and I grant napping rights for the rest of the day !

It is a rainy 70 in Minneapolis headed to stormy 90s. I have meetings in the far reaches of the state and will be on the road all day.

Hope everyone is well and happy.


----------



## crebel

Good morning.  It is 70 and clear right now, heading to high 90s with severe weather this afternoon.

Hope you got back to sleep, Anna.  Maybe you were thinking of NapCat sending some rat catchers to you!

Everyone have a safe and happy day.


----------



## geoffthomas

Good Morning from Derwood.
It is 65 now with 89 later.
We got rain last night which was useful.


----------



## loonlover

Good morning. 77 going to 96 today. Definitely August weather.

We're working on some things around the house. Guess we'll stay indoors and continue on what we started yesterday.

Hope you were able to get back to sleep, Anna, and you get to enjoy a little bit of your days off.  Also, good luck with the car repairs.

Hope everyone has a great Thursday.


----------



## Annalog

Good morning from southern Arizona again. Thanks to my Fire, Prime, and Julia Child, i was able to fall asleep watching Julia show how to cook omelets the French way. Maybe my silly brain was wondering what to do with all of the eggs after the youngest pullets start laying. 



crebel said:


> ...
> Hope you got back to sleep, Anna. Maybe you were thinking of NapCat sending some rat catchers to you!
> ...


Crebel, I bet you are right. I had been thinking yesterday about ways of dealing with future pack rat problems. My subconscious was possibly suggesting a solution related to NapCat.



NapCat said:


> Oh ! The Guilt !!! Poor Anna is awake. Because of me?....I hope you get back to sleep and I grant napping rights for the rest of the day !
> ...


Oh, no! NapCat, please don't feel guilty about my silly brain keeping me awake. It might just have been that it thought 6 1/2 hours was enough sleep. After another 3 1/2 hours asleep, I am set for the day but will certainty consider napping. 



loonlover said:


> ...
> Hope you were able to get back to sleep, Anna, and you get to enjoy a little bit of your days off. Also, good luck with the car repairs.
> ...


Thanks, LL. The car repairs depend on whether the insurance claims adjustor thinks my 2007 Prius with nearly 190,000 miles on it is worth more than the cost of the repairs. Up to date, the biggest repair has been replacing a water pump. DH and I both think highly about the reliability and dependability of the Prius. However, I doubt that any car can withstand being eaten by pack rats!

Hope your day is wonderful.

P.S. I didn't wake up again until DH's alarm went off.


----------



## NapCat (retired)

crebel said:


> "...NapCat sending some rat catchers to you!..."












Sleep Well, Anna


----------



## Annalog

NapCat said:


> Sleep Well, Anna


Thanks, NapCat!


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Good Morning from foggy Minneapolis.  72 headed to the 80s.

Have a safe and happy Friday


----------



## Annalog

Good morning from southern Arizona. Weather forecast is the same as yesterday: mid 60s headed to the mid 80s, mostly sunny morning with scattered thunderstorms later in the day.

The insurance claims adjuster has given authorization to the dealership to fix my car.  The needed part is in Boston so it will take at least a week. Half of that time I will be in California and won't need the car. 

Hope your day is wonderful.


----------



## loonlover

Good morning. 77 degrees headed to 98.

Glad to hear the news about the car, Anna.

We'll be continuing to work on our kitchen project today. We're not doing near everything that needs to be done, but we will have a more utile kitchen. Some things need to be done in baby steps. 

Hope everyone has a great day.


----------



## geoffthomas

Well it hit 90 here today.
Had some more overnight rain.
Busy day.


Oh, yeah - Happy Birthday to Marti Lewis.


----------



## mlewis78

geoffthomas said:


> Well it hit 90 here today.
> Had some more overnight rain.
> Busy day.
> 
> Oh, yeah - Happy Birthday to Marti Lewis.


Thanks, Geoff. It was not that hot here. About 77 now and very cloudy, but it was sunny early in the afternoon. Rained a lot when I left work last night at 11:30.

Napcat: My cat caught a water bug last night. Haven't seen one in about 2 years. Sometimes when it rains we get it. I have an exposed brick wall. When she dropped it on the floor, I got it with a paper towel and got rid of it. Yeah, gross. I know.


----------



## loonlover

Good morning. Looks like everyone is sleeping in this morning.

We're heading out to a farmer's market and breakfast shortly. Need to to anything outside early today as a heat advisory is in effect for this afternoon. 

Hope everyone has a great Saturday.


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Good Morning from foggy Minneapolis










I am going to be working from my hotel room today.....a blessed relief from all the driving around the state the past couple of weeks.

It looks like a humid, showery day in store for the Minnesota State Fair.

Hope everyone has a great weekend


----------



## geoffthomas

Good Morning from beautiful downtown Derwood (well it is actually drizzling and anywhere in Derwood could be considered downtown).
It is 66 and might go up to 75 later.
Mostly rain today.
So let's enjoy the rain.


----------



## crebel

Good morning.  It is a rainy, dark day here. No sunlight made good sleeping-in weather and at 9:30 a.m. I am just now enjoying my first cup of tea.

Our 4-year old grandson will be over this afternoon to stay and spend the night.  My energy meter needs to have a much higher charge before then!

Everyone have a safe and happy day.


----------



## intinst

Mission accomplished! Farmers market and breakfast run went as planned. Did you know that there are such a thing as Pecan Pie Mini-muffins? I didn't, but now my waist line may suffer for it. A woman who frequents the market as a vendor had her husband build her a wood-fired brick oven and now she produces a prodigious supply of baked good weekly with a wide variety of items. I can't seem to help myself, the muffins and chocolate chip cookies were today's sinful delight.


----------



## NapCat (retired)

intinst said:


> Mission accomplished! Farmers market and breakfast run went as planned. Did you know that there are such a thing as Pecan Pie Mini-muffins? I didn't, but now my waist line may suffer for it. A woman who frequents the market as a vendor had her husband build her a wood-fired brick oven and now she produces a prodigious supply of baked good weekly with a wide variety of items. I can't seem to help myself, the muffins and chocolate chip cookies were today's sinful delight.


Ain't retirement great !!?


----------



## intinst

NapCat said:


> Ain't retirement great !!?


So far!


----------



## Leslie

Good afternoon from my porch at home--we are back from Deer Isle. I took myself offline the past few days which was a good thing. It is a beautiful day here in Westbrook but I already miss the ocean view. 

L


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Good Morning

It is a cloudy, humid 77 in Minneapolis, headed to the upper 80s.
Hope everyone is having a restful Sunday


----------



## loonlover

Good morning. It didn't quite make it to 100 yesterday, but it was hot. The predicted high today is 101. We'll see if it happens or not.

Hope everyone has a peaceful Sunday.


----------



## intinst

Good Morning. Cool and calm here in AR starting out today. We'll see how long the cool part lasts. Be careful out there.


----------



## geoffthomas

Good Morning.
It is 63 with 79 later. Sunny all day.
Enjoy your day.


----------



## spotsmom

46 when I arose a little bit ago.   perhaps in the high 70's today, no clouds. 

101 LL?  Yikes!!


----------



## Leslie

Good early afternoon,

Still having trouble getting reconnected to the online world! It's a lovely day here in Westbrook. Our tomatoes are ripening in the garden and I harvested the first batch to can. I have a feeling I will be busy with tomatoes for the next month or so...LOL.

L


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Good Morning

73 in Minneapolis headed to a sunny 82.

Hope everyone's week is off to a good start.


----------



## Leslie

Good morning. It is 70 degrees and lovely on the porch. I don't want to go back to work!

Have a great Monday everyone. 

L


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## crebel

Good morning!  The temperature is 75 heading to 93; the dew point is 72% already and the humidity is 90%    , might as well be raining...

Glad you had a great vacation, Leslie, sorry about that back to work thing.

Everyone have a safe and happy day.


----------



## loonlover

Good morning. Currently 78 heading to another hot day. The humidity level is 84%.



spotsmom said:


> 101 LL? Yikes!!


We've been lucky so far as the predicted highs have not been reached, but 97 degrees isn't too comfortable. Overall it has still been a pretty mild summer with no long stretches of near or over 100 degrees.

Hope everyone has a great day.


----------



## Andra

Good morning!  It's great to be back in Austin where the humidity is typically less than "sauna."  A week in Houston really makes me appreciate my home weather.
It was 79 with 78% humidity when I did my walk today.
I still don't really like walking in the mornings, but there is no doubt that it helps my mood and I am getting some weight off as well...  So I guess I'll keep it up.


----------



## intinst

Morning. Now it is 89 degrees with 67% humidity so it feels like 101. Might stay inside till this evening. Be careful out there, everyone.


----------



## geoffthomas

Good Morning from Derwood, Maryland.
It is 74 at this time with 80 the expected high.
An absolutely beautiful day today.


----------



## Annalog

Good morning from southern Arizona. Currently 70°F and dark, headed to 90°F with thunderstorms. 

I pack tonight and leave for my daughter's house after work tomorrow. Thursday we drive to California for the Dumbo Double Dare (Saturday and Sunday), Monday we drive back to my daughter's house, return home Tuesday, and back to work on Wednesday. I haven't finished either of my two running costumes but most of what is left is hand sewing (lots of hand sewing  ). Due to my knee, I still am walking with a limp and cannot run much. I expect to get swept by the slowpoke bus but I will have fun and do my best. I will be very happy if I can finish the 10K.

Hope your day is wonderful.


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Good Morning from a breezy bloomington, MN.  59 headed to 70s.

Have a great day.  Anna, have fun, but be careful.


----------



## geoffthomas

Good Morning from Maryland.
It is 62 now with 86 later - a beautiful summer day.


----------



## loonlover

Good morning. Already 80 degrees per Weather Underground. The high is only supposed to be in the 90s but the heat index may still go up to 105. We've plenty of things to do inside to keep us busy.

Hope everyone has a great day.


----------



## intinst

When you start to sweat walking out to get the paper, it's humid. Be careful out there, everybody.


----------



## crebel

Good morning! LL and II, it sounds like you have the weather we had yesterday, it was nasty - be careful!  Today is WAY better, 63 now heading to low 80s, maybe some rain.

Everyone have a safe and happy day.


----------



## Andra

Good morning everyone.

That is all.


----------



## spotsmom

intinst said:


> When you start to sweat walking out to get the paper, it's humid.


Ah, I remember those days when I lived in DC! Going to be mid 80's here today, and the current humidity is 41%.

Enjoy!


----------



## Annalog

Good morning from southern Arizona. My weather forecast is nearly the same as yesterday. 60°F headed to 86°F (93°F in Tucson, 96°F in Gilbert) with thunderstorms throughout the day. Since my car is still in the shop, DH has to drive me to work, come back home to feed the chickens and cats, and then pick me up at work and take me up toward Phoenix until we meet our daughter driving towards Tucson. My stuff is ready to pack in the truck. I am taking my sewing machine to my daughter at her request, something about a homecoming gown for the oldest granddaughter's. Tonight we finish my daughter's costume and the oldest granddaughter's costume. I will probably still be finishing my costumes on the drive to California Thursday as there is a lot of hand sewing left. Race packet pickup is Friday, 10K is Saturday, and the half marathon is Sunday. We have half day Disneyland tickets for Sunday afternoon.  We drive back Monday, the granddaughters go back to school on Tuesday and I go back home to go to work on Wednesday.

Hope your day (and week) is wonderful.


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Good Morning

I am just exhausted after reading Anna itinerary.........whew...

There is a beautiful sunrise just starting in St. James, MN.....nice day on queue.  I have meetings all over the state today.  Hopefully will be in Minneapolis tonight.

Have a great day


----------



## crebel

Good morning.  Currently 66 degrees going to 83 with thunderstorms expected throughout the day.  So far our corner of the state has missed the flooding rains there have been across Iowa, fingers crossed that holds true today as well.

Everyone have a safe and happy day.


----------



## Andra

NapCat said:


> I am just exhausted after reading Anna itinerary.........whew...


Ditto! Have fun Anna!

Happy Wednesday from Austin. It's 79 degrees outside right now and the humidity is about 86%. I think a little of Houston followed me home 
This walking in the morning thing is good for me. It helps keep me in a better mood throughout the day. I'm still not sure I enjoy exercising, but I enjoy the benefits for sure. Have an awesome day!


----------



## geoffthomas

It is 71 here in Derwood with 88 the high later.
And it will be humid - some Summer weather creeping in before Fall gets here.
Have a wonderful day.


----------



## loonlover

Good morning. Another hot day in store although heat indices are suppose to only be in the upper 90s.

We have a plumber coming today to clean out the sewer line for the washer. Otherwise nothing on the agenda. 

Have a great trip, Anna. 

Hope everyone has a great day.


----------



## spotsmom

High 80's todays before a nice cooldown.  Today is Day Two of the Great Driveway Paving Adventure at our house. Such fun.

Have a great Hump Day!


----------



## Leslie

Good very late afternoon,

We're having some of the hottest summer weather we have had all summer the past few days--up around 91 today. A front is supposed to blow through and cool us off this evening. Meanwhile, I am enjoying dueling fans on the porch.

I'll try to post at the right time tomorrow, but it seems to be a challenge getting back into the routine! LOL.

L


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Good Morning

It is a beautiful morning (67 and clear) in Minneapolis.
I am headed south to the Iowa border communities today where thunderstorms and heavy rain are predicted.

Have a great day !!


----------



## crebel

Good morning. *waves at NapCat up in northern Iowa*  It is a cool 67 here this morning and only supposed to rise to 78 today with possible storms all day.  The big storms missed my corner of the state yesterday and we just had one nice rain shower in the morning.

Everyone have a safe and happy day.


----------



## geoffthomas

Good Morning.
It is 70 with 83 later.


----------



## loonlover

Good morning. A very pleasant 65 degrees currently but a high of 95 is predicted. We could use some rain.

Hope everyone has a great day.


----------



## Annalog

Good morning from southern Arizona. 80°F already here in Gilbert. Forecast says headed to 102°F but we will be on the road long before that. Stayed up too late working on costumes but very happy with the progress. Looking forward to time with my daughter and granddaughters. 

Stay safe, everyone, especially where it is stormy.

Thanks for all the safe travel and fun wishes.

Hope your day is wonderful.


----------



## crebel

loonlover said:


> Good morning. A very pleasant 65 degrees currently but a high of 95 is predicted. We could use some rain.
> 
> Hope everyone has a great day.


*sends LL and II LOTS of rain* - it is pouring here now.


----------



## Leslie

Good morning,

It's a lovely morning here--68 degrees with no humidity. Perfect!

L


----------



## intinst

Annalog said:


> Good morning from southern Arizona. 80°F already here in Gilbert._ Forecast says headed to *1002°F*_ but we will be on the road long before that. Stayed up too late working on costumes but very happy with the progress. Looking forward to time with my daughter and granddaughters.
> 
> Stay safe, everyone, especially where it is stormy.
> 
> Thanks for all the safe travel and fun wishes.
> 
> Hope your day is wonderful.


Man, that's one forecast I hope is wrong for all our sakes!


----------



## spotsmom

46 this morning, headed to the mid 80's. Another beautiful day in store!

Hope you're enjoying yours!


----------



## Annalog

intinst said:


> Man, that's one forecast I hope is wrong for all our sakes!


I definitely stayed up too late. The forecast high 102°F.

We are now in California west of 1000 Palms approaching a wind farm.


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Good Morning

It is 69 and raining in New Ulm, MN.  Looks like rain throughout the day for most of Minnesota.
I have another long day of driving and meetings.....but it is Friday !!

Long weekend is coming; Hope everyone has fun plans


----------



## Annalog

Good morning from Santa Clarita, California. Forecast for Anaheim: Currently 67°F with 70% humidity headed to a sunny 90°F. Forecast for tomorrow is the same and Sunday should be a couple degrees cooler. I finished my Rabbit costume but still have a bit more to sew for Mr. Stork. I should be sleeping but my silly internal clock woke me up. Will try to get a couple more hours of sleep. 

Hope your day, and the upcoming weekend is wonderful.


----------



## Andra

Happy Friday!
We are heading to see my folks this weekend since it's almost my dad's birthday.  It always feels cooler in the country, so that's a good thing.
We have nice temperatures this morning - 79 degrees, but the humidity is kinda high for us at 87%.  I wish it would just go ahead and rain!
Have a wonderful safe holiday weekend.


----------



## loonlover

Good morning. Currently 69 degrees and only headed to 92 today. Yesterday's high was 102, but the humidity wasn't as high as it was earlier in the week. We have a 50% chance of thunderstorms. I'm wishing that percentage were higher at our house. We didn't receive any rain the last couple of times the official reporting site had over an inch of rain fall. We're really dry around here.

Hope everyone's long weekend is off to a good start.


----------



## crebel

Good morning.  The weather forecast is about the same here as the last few days, potential storms all day, but the sun is currently shining and the humidity is once again high.

Everyone have a safe and happy day.


----------



## intinst

Good morning everyone! As LL said ground's bone dry but the humidity...well let's just say it's a wee bit high.
Be careful out there.


----------



## spotsmom

45 this morning and 80 predicted before the temp drops into the mid 70's for the next several days. Ahhhh. 

Have a great Friday!!


----------



## Annalog

Good morning from Anaheim. Nearly ready to leave for the 10K.

Hope your day is wonderful.


----------



## loonlover

Good morning. It will be cooler today with a predicted high of only 83. We do have the potential for thunderstorms. Yesterday's rainfall amounted to about 1/8 inch.

Good luck in the 10K, Anna.

Hope everyone is having a great Saturday.


----------



## Leslie

Good morning! It's a lovely morning here on the porch.  Breezy and mild with lots of sun.  On tap for today--canning some tomatoes.

I have a new ClamCase Pro keyboard and case for my iPad mini and I have to say its really sweet!

Have a great day everyone!


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Good Morning

It is 70 and partly cloudy in Minneapolis/St. Paul.....should be the same all day.

I am off for the long weekend. I am exhausted and taking some downtime today, but tomorrow three of us are headed to Rhinelander, WI to take a cruise on the Wisconsin River through a Northwoods Wildlife Refuge...leaves are starting to turn and there should be lots of critters.










Hope everyone is having a safe and fun Weekend


----------



## crebel

Good morning!  I slept in very late, for me (9:30) and was awakened by the smell of a cup of fresh coffee and a blueberry muffin DH sat on my nightstand.  He's a keeper!

The weather appears to be sunny and rain-free for the day, a nice start to the long weekend.  Good luck today, Anna!  NapCat, your cruise tomorrow sounds excellent, hard to believe leaves are already turning in August.

Everyone have a safe and happy day.


----------



## Annalog

Good morning from sunny Anaheim. All six of us in team 100 acre woods finished the 10K. 

Hope your day is wonderful.


----------



## crebel

Annalog said:


> Good morning from sunny Anaheim. All six of us in team 100 acre woods finished the 10K.
> 
> Hope your day is wonderful.


Yay, Anna! Congratulations.


----------



## Annalog

crebel said:


> Yay, Anna! Congratulations.


Thanks! Now three of us need to finish the half marathon tomorrow. Not sure that I will be fast enough since the balloon ladies (pace group) passed me before mile three.


----------



## Annalog

Good morning from Anaheim. It is currently  70°F an  headed to 66°F on the way to 91°F on a sunny day. Fortunately the half marathon should finish before the temperature reaches 80°F.

I finished my Mr. Stork costume last night. 

Hope your day is wonderful.


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Annalog said:


> I finished my Mr. Stork costume last night.


Good Luck on your run, Anna......PLEASE, please, please....post a photo of "Mr. Stork" !!

Good Morning to all from foggy Minneapolis.....I am headed to northern Wisconsin today for an adventure seeking out Northwoods' wildlife.

Have a great day !!


----------



## geoffthomas

Good Morning from Derwood.
The temp is 76 now with 90 later and possible storms.


----------



## Leslie

Good morning from the porch where it is sunny and pleasantly warm. Happy Sunday everyone!

L


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## loonlover

Good morning. We're headed to a high of around 90 with a possibility of thunderstorms. So far this month, the storms have all stayed to the north and east of us.

Congratulations, Anna, on the 10K and good luck today!

Hope everyone has a peaceful Sunday.


----------



## Annalog

Good morning from Anaheim. Woke up early and hope to go back to sleep after posting. All three of us finished the half marathon although I was close to being swept. My pace for the 10K was 17:17 and 17:52 for the half marathon. I finished strong and feeling good but I am back to going up and down stairs with my right foot first for each step. My daughter and I joined the granddaughters in Disneyland at 4pm and had a great time.

I will post photos as soon as I can. I did not get any good photos with my camera but my daughter and the official photographers did.

Hope your day is wonderful.


----------



## loonlover

Good morning. Clear skies forecast for the day with a high of 93 expected. Looks pretty cloudy at the moment.

Lazy day planned here.

Hope everyone enjoys their extra day off.


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Good Morning !.....and










Hope everyone is having a relaxing and safe day


----------



## spotsmom

A cool 40 this morning with a predicted high of 79. We are contemplating setting up lawn chairs on the way out of town to wave good bye to the tourons. 

Have a relaxing day.


----------



## Leslie

Happy Labor Day! Hot and humid here in southern Maine. I would prefer slightly cooler weather but oh well...

Have a great day everyone!

L


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## geoffthomas

Good Day all.
It is 86 here in Derwood.
We may (or may not) get more rain today.


----------



## RA Books

Good morning. It's overcast here, but thankfully not raining yet.


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Good Morning

67 in Minneapolis headed to a partly cloudy 77.  I am on the road again headed south and west.

Have a great psuedo-Monday !!


----------



## Leslie

Good morning,

Cloudy this morning and much less humid than yesterday, thankfully!

L


----------



## intinst

Good morning all. 75 here right now. Heading to Wichita to visit my mother for a few days so won't be checking in as often. Y'all be good while I'm not here to watch ya. (Save the good stuff till I get back!  )


----------



## geoffthomas

Good Morning from Derwood.
It is already 74 and humid with 91 coming later.
I am sure it will be much more hot and humid in the city itself.

Have a great day.


----------



## Andra

Good morning everyone.
It's 79 with 90% humidity in Austin today.  I am slowly cooling down from my walk.
Yay Anna for finishing both the 10k and the 1/2 marathon!!  DH is interested in doing the Disney 10k in January the year that he turns 50.  We'll see how that goes.  He showed me a photo over the weekend of someone dressed as Kronk, complete with the chair carrying Izma.


----------



## loonlover

Good morning. Cloudy with a very slight chance of precipitation.

Got II on his way to Kansas so now I'll have to see what mischief I can get up to while he's gone.  

Hope everyone's 4-day work week is off to a good start.


----------



## Annalog

Andra said:


> ...
> Yay Anna for finishing both the 10k and the 1/2 marathon!! DH is interested in doing the Disney 10k in January the year that he turns 50. We'll see how that goes. He showed me a photo over the weekend of someone dressed as Kronk, complete with the chair carrying Izma.


Thanks!

We saw Kronk with the chair. He was amazing! He was in a different corral across the median from us so probably started the race almost half an hour before we did. (I think the first few runners finished before we started.) I also saw him in the meeting area at the end of the race.

The runDisney races are fun. It is still important to train properly as they do sweep people who are too slow from the course. Anyone who ends up behind the 16 minute/mile pace runners who cross the start line at the end of the last corral can be swept. The 10K we were in was mostly on Disney property and a lot of fun. Sending in a qualifying time with a fast enough pace will result in being able to start in an earlier corral which gives more time to finish the race. My goal is to send in a 10K time fast enough to not be in the last corral next time (Mother's Day weekend 2015). My granddaughter's time for this 10K is already fast enough for her to use.


----------



## Annalog

Good morning from southern Arizona. 70°F and clear on the way to 100+ and sunny. Back to work. 

Hope your day is wonderful.


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Good Morning from Mankato, MN where it is 67 with thunderstorms in the forecast.

I have a 19-20 hour day scheduled.....gasp !  If this keeps up, I will have to return to my former name of "STRESSCAT".  

Have a great day all !


----------



## intinst

Good morning all. Drive to Mom's wasn't too bad, in rain for about half the way, some heavy, but didn't slow me much. 73 now, going to 95 with chance of rain this AM here in the Air Capital of the World. Not sure if that name still applies like it did while I was growing up, been some big changes in the aircraft industry last several years. You be careful out there today.


----------



## Andra

Happy Wednesday!  I think Austin has gotten a little confused with Houston for weather this week.  Once again we have a nice low temp (for September) of 79, but with 87% humidity it is yucky outside.  Yes, I walked anyway 
Thanks for the info on the races Anna.  I will pass that along as DH trains.  I think his goal is to do the one in Florida in January 2018, so he can definitely work up to it.  I'm just trying to get back to where I can do a 5k without hurting myself...
Have a great day!


----------



## loonlover

Good morning. 70 and foggy here. Had one quick shower yesterday with temps staying in the 80s. Will be back up in the 90s today with a 20% chance of rain.

Working on cleaning the bedroom while II is out of town. It is certainly keeping me busy.

Hope everyone has a great Wednesday.


----------



## Leslie

Good morning,

Sunny and breezy right now. I hope it doesn't get too hot like it has the past few days. Once September arrives, I am ready to be done with hazy, hot, and humid!

Have a great day everyone!

L


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Good Morning from a cloudy and very humid Minneapolis.  

Hopefully I will stay in town today catching up on admin "stuff".  I have put over 5,000 miles on my rental car in less than month....fun, exciting work, but exhausting.

Friday is coming....... Have a great day.


----------



## intinst

Morning from the Wheat State! Had a power outage last evening at Mom's, lasted about 4 hours. Sure felt good when the a/c kicked back on and the ceiling fan started spinning! Tried to get her to let me take her to somewhere cooler but she wouldn't go, and I wasn't going to leave her in the heat even though she kept insisting. Wonder where I get my streak of stubborn?


----------



## Andra

II - stubborn tends to run in families - guess how I know

It's still humid and icky in Austin today.  I walked anyway, but I wasn't happy about it.
Rumor has it we may be getting cooler temps and lower humidities in a week or so.  I hope I can hold out that long.


----------



## loonlover

Good morning. Clear skies and a temp of 70 but the humidity is at 98%. Hope it drops before the temp climbs to the forecast high of 96.

Hope everyone has a great Thursday.


----------



## Andra

Update - it's raining!
And it feels nicer outside now than it did this morning.


----------



## loonlover

Andra said:


> Update - it's raining!
> And it feels nicer outside now than it did this morning.


Glad it is better. Humidity level has dropped to 57% here, but the temp is 95 and feels like 109 per Weather Underground. Sure glad I don't have to leave the house.


----------



## Annalog

Good morning from southern Arizona. Mid 60s headed to mid 90s with scattered thunderstorms later in the day.

Hope your day is wonderful.


----------



## crebel

Good morning!  After yucky hot and humid weather yesterday with a heat index of 105, it will be more fall-like today and temperatures are not supposed to go over 70.  People will probably be wearing jackets with that kind of drop...

Everyone have a safe and happy day.


----------



## Leslie

Good morning,

63 degrees right now and sunny.  I am anticipating a lovely day today.  Have a great Friday everyone!

L


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Good Morning

57 in Mapleton, Minnesota and only going into the 60s.....Autumn?










Have a great Friday, All !!


----------



## loonlover

Good morning. 72 here with an expected high of 95. The humidity level is 98% again this morning. Sure am ready for some cooler temps and lower humidity.

I finished cleaning the bedroom yesterday including washing the windows. Discovered about 9 last night that I hadn't gotten one of them closed (we have the kind that I can wash both sides from inside). Maybe I need to wash them more often so I can remember exactly how to do it.  

Will be awaiting II's return home today.

Hope everyone has a great Friday.


----------



## Andra

Happy Friday!
It's 80-ish with 90% humidity in Austin this morning.  There was a bit of a breeze when I walked to it was somewhat bearable, but I am definitely jealous of everyone in the northeast who are having nice low temperatures.  I'm like the Snow Miser - I never want to know a day that's over 40 degrees   Well, that may be a little much, maybe 60 degrees is more accurate.


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Good Morning

It is clear and 52 in the Twin Cities....only going to hit the 70s later. Nice Day










I have to go into the office for a staff meeting...Drat !!

Hope everyone is having a great weekend


----------



## geoffthomas

Good Morning from Derwood.
It is 78 here today and we expect a high of 91 later.
And yes we expect rain with that heat.
Yesterday we did not get the expected rain.


----------



## Leslie

Good morning from Maine. It is warm and sunny this morning with thunderstorms predicted for the afternoon.  I am canning tomatoes. Have a great day everyone!

L


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## crebel

Good morning!  58 going to 70, sunny and clear here - perfect weather!

Everyone have a safe and happy day!


----------



## loonlover

Good morning. Yesterday's high was 98. Today will be much better at only 86. It did cool down yesterday after a thunderstorm went through not too far from here. Alas, we didn't get any rain from the storm.

Hope everyone's weekend is off to a good start.


----------



## loonlover

Good morning. Looks like we have a couple of cooler days in store with today's high predicted to be 86. Current temp is a pleasant 68.

Hope everyone is having a peaceful, relaxing Sunday.


----------



## geoffthomas

Good Morning all.
It is a pleasant Sunday here.
Current temp is 65 with 79 the expected high.


----------



## Leslie

Good morning,

Sunny and pleasant. After a busy day of canning yesterday, I am being lazy today, although I might try to do some more canning before the day is over.

Enjoy Sunday, everyone!

L


----------



## Jane917

I am in Portland Oregon for a few days. It is a pleasant 55, going up to 89 today. It has been very nice and sunny. Tomorrow we are headed to the coast, where I expect it will be cloudy.


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Good Morning

67 in Bloomington, Minnesota headed to low 70s....Purrrrrrrfect day for a walk along the banks of the Mississippi River....beautiful parks with spectacular views.










Hope everyone is enjoying their Sunday


----------



## telracs

gorgeous day in NYC for the Komen walk and then a stroll along the 3rd Ave Street fair.  i like that street fair because there is one block devoted to theater stuff.


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Good Morning

It is 67 in Owatonna, Minnesota headed to around 75 and maybe a shower.

Happy Monday, everyone !!


----------



## Leslie

Good morning--

54 degrees this morning with lots and lots of blue sky. Have a great day everyone!

L


----------



## loonlover

Good morning. 66 degrees going to a high of 89 with mostly clear skies. Yesterday was really nice - expect today to be the same.

Hope everyone has a great day.


----------



## crebel

Good morning.  It is a sunny 57 here and should warm up about 20 degrees, maybe some showers tonight.  I'm looking forward to an afternoon with the grandkids.

Everyone have a safe and happy day.


----------



## geoffthomas

Good Morning.
It is 68 with 77 later.
Nice Fall weather.


----------



## Andra

Good morning(ish).  We had a lazy weekend and then the week started out crazy.  The weather is improving again with temps in the mid 70s and slightly lower humidity.  I think the rain over the weekend may have helped clear some of that out of here.  I shouldn't look ahead, but the forecast is calling for lows in the 60s starting the weekend - can't wait!
Have a wonderful week.


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Good Morning

67 in the Twin Cities...increasing clouds and rain later

Have a great day.


----------



## Annalog

Good morning from Arizona. 

Yesterday was not a great day to drive to the Phoenix area.The rain from the morning and day before resulted in flooding and road closures. (And sadly at least one fatality reported in the Tucson area. Hopefuly no more than that.) Fortunately, I arrived at work before the rain and most of it had stopped just before I got off work. I did not start the drive to Phoenix until I heard that I-10 had been reopened and that no more rain was expected until evening. I had not seen so much standing water on that drive before. I saw neighborhoods in Gilbert with flooded streets and heard on the radio that local fire stations in the extended Phoenix area were passing out sandbags. It rained again last night but should be clear for my drive home today. 

Hope your day is wonderful.


----------



## Leslie

Wow, that is quite the report Anna!

Meanwhile, it is 51 degrees here in southern Maine and feels very chilly. Lots of blue sky, though.

Have a great day everyone!

L


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## loonlover

Good morning. 68 here with another hot day in store. The forecast for later in the week looks like we will start to cool down some. I'm ready for that to happen.

Glad you made your commute safely, Anna.

Hope everyone has a great day.


----------



## Annalog

Good morning, again, from Arizona. 70°F headed to 90°F, mostly sunny with afternoon thunderstorms. Back to normal weather for end of monsoon.

Hope your day is wonderful.


----------



## crebel

Woops, was here early today and forgot to post a good morning!  Monsoons from Anna are moving through Iowa now (glad you're safe, Anna!) and internet connection and cable is spotty.

Everyone have a safe and happy day.


----------



## geoffthomas

Good Morning all.
It is 72 now with a high expected of 75 and rain probable.
I got up at 2am so that my wife and I could take our daughter to Dulles International Airport to catch a plane to Osaka, Japan. She is going to see the The Takarazuka Revue which is celebrating it's 100 year anniversary with some plays they have not done for over 30 years. _"The Takarazuka Revue is a Japanese all-female musical theater troupe based in Takarazuka, Hy?go Prefecture, Japan. Women play all roles in lavish, Broadway-style productions of Western-style musicals, and sometimes stories adapted from sh?jo manga and Japanese folktales."_ She has saved up for over a year to do this.
Of course DW and I are nervous about her traveling - but she is an adult and we should get over it.


----------



## Annalog

crebel said:


> Woops, was here early today and forgot to post a good morning! Monsoons from Anna are moving through Iowa now (glad you're safe, Anna!) and internet connection and cable is spotty.
> 
> Everyone have a safe and happy day.


Hope you stay safe in Iowa!

I am now home from my short visit with my daughter and granddaughters. There was nearly as much standing water on the drive home as on the drive to her house yesterday. Phoenix is expecting more rain tonight. Hopefully it will not overload their already waterlogged systems.


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Good Morning

It is wet throughout Minnesota and I am headed south to Mankota where it is 54 and raining heavily from the same storm that drenched Anna and the rest of the SouthWest...

Have a great day.


----------



## madelyneld

Good morning!  

It's 6:00 a.m. and pitch black out there.  I get up an hour earlier than I have to every weekday (5:00 a.m.) to put a dent in my word count.

It's 61 degrees in Milwaukee and cloudy.  It's supposed to rain today.  This will be a good day for curling up with a good book, or for writing.  Too bad I have to go to work instead!


----------



## loonlover

Good morning. 74 degrees going to 95 with clear skies. We are supposed to have cooler temps starting tomorrow.

I won't know what it is like as I will be inside the arena for most of the day. I'm not sure what kind of meeting is being held today, but the projected attendance is 300. Maybe I'll get to read for a little while.

Welcome to the thread, Madelyneld.

Hope everyone has a great day.


----------



## Leslie

Good morning from Maine where it is cloudy but mild. Big news in our household: Lance and Jocelyn (newlyweds from last year) are buying a house! They made an offer and it was accepted. The closing is early November. Exciting times and no more apartment renting!

Have a great day everyone.

L

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## geoffthomas

Good Morning from Derwood.
And welcome to the thread, Madelyn.
It is 65 now with 81 later and sunny.


----------



## Amy Corwin

Good morning from Clarkton!
It's overcast and a little dreary today, but it is at least cooler and might be a ice day to break out the machete and try to recover some of the garden from the swamp trying to take it over...


----------



## crebel

Good morning. What a gully-washer we had yesterday and overnight! Weather reports say we had 3-4 inches of rain overnight. Of course our creek overflowed, but is just about back within its banks this morning.  A few light showers still expected throughout the day and then cooler temperatures are on their way in by late afternoon (supposed to drop to the 50s).

Everyone have a safe and happy day.


----------



## intinst

Good morning all! Supposed to be a little warm today, but I think I'll go fishing anyway. Might catch something if I go, won't catch anything if I don't.


----------



## Andra

Good morning!  We've got clouds and 80-degree weather in Austin this morning.  Still showing 60s ahead for the weekend!


----------



## NapCat (retired)

intinst said:


> "...but I think I'll go fishing anyway. Might catch something if I go, won't catch anything if I don't..."


Oh I am so proud of you.....just slipped into retirement with incredible grace....


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Good Morning










it is 41 (!!) in Minneapolis, cloudy and only going to be in the low 50s.....Autumn ?

I am able to stay in the office today....nice break from all the traveling.

Have a great day


----------



## Leslie

Good morning--

Cloudy and 55 degrees right now, with rain expected. Thinking of this day in 2001---sad memories.

Take care everyone,

L


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## loonlover

Good morning. Very welcome rain this morning. The expected high will be in the low 80s.


----------



## crebel

Good morning.  Definitely fall weather in Iowa; 50 degrees and our big warm up for the day will be 60!  I love it.

Everyone have a safe and happy day even as it is a day for remembrances.


----------



## Andra

Good morning.  It's hot and sticky in Austin today.  I'm jealous of the cooler fall weather mentioned.


----------



## Susan in VA

Good morning!  Maybe saying hello here will make me more inclined to like these early mornings.  Have to get up at 5 AM this school year.  (Where's that "yuck" smiley?)  It's been over a decade since I had to be up at this hour, and it's taking a while to adjust.  

Pleasant weather forecast here today, mid-70's and partly cloudy.  

Enjoy your Friday.


----------



## Annalog

Good morning from southern Arizona. It is currently in the 70s and is headed to the mid 90s with possible thunderstorms late afternoon.

Hi, Susan. Welcome to early mornings. It became easier for me and I hope that it gets easier for you.

Hope your day is wonderful.


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Good Morning

Moving day for 'da Cat.....but alas I am not going home. Moving to Mankato, MN to our office there. New phase of the project and closer to some of my clients, hopefully less driving. Mankato is a lovely small city surrounded by rolling farmland. However, there was the "F-Word" used in the forecast this morning (_ Frost !!)_










Have a great Friday


----------



## Leslie

Good morning,

It'a a lovely morning in southern Maine--sunny and warm enough for an outdoor shower but cool enough to think of fall. That's my idea of perfect!

A fun day today for me--after work we head to Ogunquit for dinner, then see The Witches of Eastwick (with Sally Struthers!) at the Playhouse. I am looking forward to this!

L


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## loonlover

Good morning. 61 degrees here with light rain. The expected high will only be in the 70s. 

So far, we've received about an inch of rain since yesterday morning. It has been mostly a soft, gently rain.

Good to hear from you, Susan, but sorry to hear about the early mornings. I certainly don't miss those and I do moan and groan when I have an early morning call at the arena. Of course, I only have myself to blame there as I could choose not to work them.

Eric Church in concert at the arena tonight. I expect to be busy.

Hope everyone has a great day.


----------



## crebel

Good morning.  I just rolled out of bed at 9 a.m., sorry Susan (but great to hear from you)!

It is dark and dreary here today, and we have already reached our predicted high of 54 for the day.  As NapCat said, there are frost warnings out for tonight; better the frost word than the sn*w word which they also say may come before the end of September  

Everyone have a safe and happy day.


----------



## Andra

Happy Friday!
Susan, the early mornings get easier faster if you can keep from sleeping in on the weekends...  I still get up early Sat/Sun, but choose to nap shortly after noon if I need to catch up.
It was 80 and muggy in Austin this morning.  We are still looking for the cooler weather (and the rain).


----------



## telracs

Leslie said:


> Good morning,
> 
> It'a a lovely morning in southern Maine--sunny and warm enough for an outdoor shower but cool enough to think of fall. That's my idea of perfect!
> 
> A fun day today for me--after work we head to Ogunquit for dinner, then see The Witches of Eastwick (with Sally Struthers!) at the Playhouse. I am looking forward to this!
> 
> L
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


I saw Witches of Eastwick in London a number of years ago with Lucie Arnaz. Can't wait to hear your review.


----------



## Annalog

Good morning from southern Arizona. 70°F and mostly clear headed to the mid 90s (100°F in Tucson) with scattered thunderstorms late morning and early afternoon.

Hope your day is wonderful.


----------



## crebel

Good morning.  I am up and blazing as a dozen or so people will be here in about an hour for an annual budget/audit meeting *shudder* of the philanthropic organization for which I am the state secretary.  Hopefully no blood will be shed and I'll be back this evening!

Everyone have a safe and happy day.  Oh yeah, the sun is shining and we did NOT get any frost overnight!


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Good Morning

It is 34 in Mankato, MN and headed to a sunny 65. This is lovely area with the Minnesota River meandering through rolling farmland and forests. Trees are showing some color

I do not have to work today, so intend to rest and explore the area.

Have a great weekend, all !


----------



## loonlover

Good morning. It is currently 57 degrees with a predicted high of only 72. Sounds like a very pleasant day in store.

Late and very busy night last night. Think I'll be taking it easy today. I've never understood why anyone spends fairly big bucks on a concert, then drinks so much they can't possibly remember what they saw or did. 

Hope everyone's having a great weekend.


----------



## Leslie

Good morning,

55 and sunny now, although rain is predicted for this afternoon. My friend Diane is here, harvesting the last of our tomatoes--thank goodness, they won't go to waste! telracs, I enjoyed the show last night. I write more detailed comments in your Broadway Reviews thread.

L


----------



## telracs

it's cool and cloudy in NYC.  

Leslie, i read your review in the broadway thread, and i'll comment there, not here.


----------



## Jane917

We are back from  week long trip to Portland, OR and the Oregon coast. We had good weather the whole way. Today is a sunny and warm day in central WA, where we are sitting on the front porch sipping our coffee and feeling glad to be back home.


----------



## spotsmom

29 this morning with maybe 80 later today. There's a chance the aurora borealis will be visible here tonight. That would be a real treat!!

Have a good Saturday!!


----------



## The Hooded Claw

spotsmom said:


> There's a chance the aurora borealis will be visible here tonight. That would be a real treat!!


Ooh, I am envious! Clear skies and good luck!

SpaceWeather.com says we have passed through a solar storm in the last day or so, but it isn't over yet:

_The storm is subsiding now. Nevertheless, high-latitude sky watchers should remain alert for auroras. NOAA forecasters estimate a whopping 90% chance of additional polar geomagetic activity on Sept. 13th as Earth passes through the wake of the double CME._

CME is a Coronal mass ejection (from the Sun)


----------



## geoffthomas

Good Morning all.
It is 47 here in Derwood.
We expect a high today of around 71 but sunny.
It was delightful to see Susan post on Friday.


----------



## Leslie

Good morning,

49 degrees and it feels like fall--but that's okay. Beautiful sunny skies. I am enjoying my coffee and a croissant but not on the porch. Too chilly for that!

Have a great Sunday everyone!

L


----------



## loonlover

Good morning. It definitely feels like fall out there with a current temp of 53. The high today is to be 78.

We were awakened early this morning when the power went out for a very short time. It happened again about an hour later (off no more than a minute or two) so we decided we might as well get up. II made coffee just in case it happened again. Looks like maybe it is going to stay on this time.

Hope everyone is having a great Sunday.


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Good Morning

Beautiful day on queue in Mantako, MN.......49 headed to 70s. Going to explore the rail yards today.

Hope everyone is having a restful Sunday.


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Good Morning

It is a rainy 64 in Mankato, MN....should clear later.

Hope everyone's week is off to a great start.


----------



## Annalog

Good morning from southern Arizona. 70°F headed to a sunny 90°F (96°F for Tucson). Dentist appointment, regular cleaning and checkup, after work today. Tomorrow after work is blood donation at the Red Cross; I will reach 14 gallons.  

Hope your day is wonderful.


----------



## crebel

Good morning!  If rainy days and Mondays always get you down, southeast Iowa is not the place to be this morning.  The skies should clear in time for the grandkids to spend the afternoon with me.

Everyone have a safe and happy day!


----------



## madelyneld

Good morning!  It's 54 degrees and cloudy in Milwaukee, WI.  Have a great day today, everyone.


----------



## Leslie

Good morning,

46 degrees and sunny here in southern Maine. Another early fall day for us!

L


----------



## Andra

Happy Monday!
We had nice cool weather over the weekend, but it was accompanied by drizzle...
Now it's back to low 70s in the mornings with 90s later in the day.  And since it is cooler outside, the air conditioners in our building at work are NOT on.  That makes for a very uncomfortable building for several hours until they get the chillers back on and the air circulating.  (Just fyi - this is the NEW air conditioning system that was put in about 6 years ago - it's worse than the one it replaced even if it is more energy efficient.)
Hope you all have a great week.


----------



## loonlover

Good morning. 62 this morning with an expected high of 84 and cloudy skies. No rain in the forecast.

I'm headed out later this morning to look for an outfit for our youngest son's wedding in November. I'm not one who enjoys shopping so this process may be ongoing for a while.

Hope everyone's week is off to a good start.


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Good Morning

It is 40 and headed to sunny 60s in Mankato, Minnesota.

Have a great day


----------



## Leslie

Good morning--

It's a rainy morning here in southern Maine, with temps in the low 50s. Have a great day everyone!

L


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## Andra

Good morning.  It's 72 in Austin and we are heading to the low 90s later today.  There are also rumors of thunderstorms tonight.
I hope you all have a wonderful day.


----------



## crebel

Good morning. Sunny but cool here this morning, heading to the 60s.  Beautiful fall weather.

Everyone have a safe and happy day.


----------



## loonlover

Good morning. 70 degrees and bright sunshine this morning. Not quite fallish yet.

Had good luck yesterday and found a dress for the wedding. Glad that is taken care of.

Hope everyone is having a great day.


----------



## geoffthomas

Good day from Derwood.
It is a nice Fall day here today.
And it is Harvey's Birthday.


----------



## madelyneld

Good morning!   It's 48 degrees and a bit cloudy out there in Milwaukee.  Its' a little hard to get in gear this morning, but on the bright side, today is my "Friday."  We have a little vacation planned (more of a stay-cation) and took Thursday and Friday off.


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Good Morning

Another beautiful Autumn day on queue in Minnesota.

Have a great day !!


----------



## loonlover

Good morning. Looks like another nice day here. 62 degrees this morning going to a high of around 88. Thunderstorms may move in overnight and into tomorrow, though.

Hope everyone has a great day.


----------



## Leslie

Good morning--

Sunny and pleasant this morning. I am off to Goodwill then work!

Have a great day everyone.

L


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## crebel

Good morning.  Temperature is currently 55 heading to 72 and rain showers expected.  Madelyn, enjoy your stay-cation!  Anna, thinking of you with the weather reports of flooding rain in the southwest - BE SAFE.

Everyone have a safe and happy day!


----------



## Andra

It's a muggy Wednesday morning in Austin (again).  We are hovering at 78 degrees or so with 90+ percent humidity.  There are definitely thunderstorms in the area 
Have an awesome day!


----------



## spotsmom

41 this morning headed for about 80. I'm off to the Gold Country in California to meet up with my best friend and her husband for a few days. A trip through Lassen National Park on the way there. 

Have a Happy Hump Day!!


----------



## telracs

gorgeous fall day here.  off to see audra mcdonald as billie holliday


----------



## Annalog

crebel said:


> ... Anna, thinking of you with the weather reports of flooding rain in the southwest - BE SAFE.
> ...


Thanks. I will do so. Fortunately I do not need to drive anywhere today or tomorrow.

Good morning from southern Arizona. I happen to have today and tomorrow off from work and slept in this morning. It is currently 70°F and headed to a rainy 75°F. It is overcast, cloudy, and has sprinkled off and on all morning. There was a spectacular spider web covered with dew in the garden this morning.  Wonderful days for staying home. 

Hope your day is wonderful.


----------



## loonlover

spotsmom said:


> I'm off to the Gold Country in California to meet up with my best friend and her husband for a few days. A trip through Lassen National Park on the way there.


Enjoy Lassen. I spent some time there too many years ago to count, but it is an enjoyable place to visit.



telracs said:


> off to see audra mcdonald as billie holliday


Ooh, am I ever jealous.


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Good Morning from Mankato MN

I will be on the road for the next couple of days










Aw shucks ! giggle

Have a great day


----------



## Leslie

Good morning,

Sunny and a very pleasant 52 degrees this morning. I just pre-ordered the Kindle Voyage--Kindle Watch time!

L


----------



## loonlover

Good morning. 68 going to mid 80s today with the possibility of thunderstorms.

We're taking the car in for an oil change, then going out for lunch Wish I could decide where to eat.

I'm joining Leslie in the Kindle watch. I just couldn't resist ordering a Voyage.

Hope everyone has a great day.


----------



## Annalog

Leslie and LL, have a great Voyage!  

Good morning from southern Arizona. The storms missed our area yesterday but hit hard along the border. We received 3/4 inch of rain spread throughout the day by last evening. (Update: An additional 3/4 inch of rain overnight and clouds so low in every direction that none of the mountain ranges are currently visible. However, I can see Benson and the nearby hills. Visibility 10 miles or less depending on the direction. I would not be surprised to see fog soon.) Currently 66°F headed to 80°F with thunderstorms predicted late morning through early evening. The storms should be past here before I drive to work tomorrow morning. Hope all still in the path of Odile stay safe.

Hope your day is wonderful.


----------



## Andra

I missed the new Kindle announcement...  You can turn pages without having to move your whole hand and tap the screen!!!!!!!!!!  I wants it.  I needs it.  I has a birthday coming up - hmmm

Happy Thursday from Austin where it's 72 with 100% humidity.  It's not raining right now and it is really nice outside.  I will go for my walk shortly so I hope it stays that way


----------



## crebel

Good morning!  I'm off to a slow start and didn't get out of  bed until late.  That means I missed the early morning fog and now have sunny skies heading to a warmer 80 degrees today.

The new Kindle is in my shopping cart, but I haven't hit the checkout button yet.  I'm pretty sure that will change sometime today...

Everyone have a safe and happy day!


----------



## spotsmom

Greetings from Redding, California where it will be in the low 90's today.  I'm heading out in a few minutes for Lassen Park, where I hope it will be a bit cooler.  Then on to Grass Valley, CA to meet my favorite friends!

Enjoy your day!


----------



## NapCat (retired)

NapCat said:


> Good Morning from Mankato MN
> 
> I will be on the road for the next couple of days
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Aw shucks ! giggle
> 
> Have a great day


Ditto


----------



## Andra

Happy Friday!!!  It's been raining in Austin and temps (until the sun gets bright) are in the mid 70s.  We are getting closer to fall weather.  Of course, in Texas, if you blink you'll miss it 
I pulled the trigger on the new Kindle Voyage yesterday.  But it had a delivery date of 11/26 for 3G w/o SO.  So this morning I tried again and did 3G w/SO and now I should get it release day...  I'm not sure I get the big difference in shipping time because of the SO since I can buy out of them as soon as it arrives, but I don't reallly care.  I'm getting a new Kindle!!


----------



## loonlover

Good morning. It is currently 67 degrees and the expected high will be 85 or so. Wish we would get some rain.

Two performances of Disney Live at the arena today. Crowds will be small so I anticipate a pretty easy time.

Hope everyone has a great day and their weekend gets off to a good start.


----------



## crebel

Good morning.  Another lovely fall day here in southeast Iowa.  Temperatures may go into the 80s by late afternoon.

It is pretty fun being on Kindle Watch again!  Mine is due about a week after the first-day deliveries.

Everyone have a safe and happy day.


----------



## Leslie

Good morning,

Sunny and brisk this morning. It feels like fall in southern Maine.

Have a great Friday everyone!

L


----------



## Annalog

Good morning from southern Arizona. 65°F headed to a partly cloudy 85°F with scattered thunderstorms.

Hope your day is wonderful.


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Good Morning from Mankato, MN where it is 66 and partly cloudy....not much change in the forecast.

I have to travel to a meeting this morning, but should have a short day...looking forward to some time off to walk through the woods. and use my new "Trees of Minnesota" guide book.

Hope everyone has a great weekend


----------



## geoffthomas

Good Morning from Derwood.
It is 65 now with 80 later.

On Thursday I went out to Dulles Airport to pick up my daughter who was returning from her trip to Japan.


----------



## loonlover

Good morning. It is currently 67 going to 90. The sun is shining and it looks like it will be a gorgeous day.

Hope everyone is having a great weekend.


----------



## Leslie

Good morning,

46 and cloudy this morning. The weather report says it is supposed to clear up and get warm but I am not sure I believe that!

Happy Saturday everyone!

L


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Good Morning from Mankato, MN where it is 54, sunny and incredibly clear after overnight storms.

I am off to hike along the Blue Earth River....










Hope everyone is having a restful Sunday


----------



## loonlover

Good morning. Highs in the 90s today but in the 70s tomorrow. Sounds wonderful.

Hope everyone is having a peaceful Sunday.


----------



## Leslie

Good morning from southern Maine where it is pouring rain--I mean pouring! Too bad we have to go out. It is the sort of day to just stay home and hunker down.

L


----------



## The Hooded Claw

Good morning from Oklahoma, where I am finishing up six loads of laundry! Ugh!


----------



## Annalog

Good morning from southern Arizona. It is currently 67°F and headed to 87°F (96°F Tucson) with partly sunny skies with scattered thunderstorms. I saw a pair of skunks crossing the road yesterday morning on my drive to work. I wonder what I will see today?

Hope your day is wonderful.


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Good Morning !

It is 45 in Mankato, MN....looking forward to a crystal clear 70ish day. Unfortunately, I will likely be in my windowless office all day.

Anna....maybe you will see 'da Claw crossing the road with six loads of laundry ! giggle










Have a great Monday, All


----------



## Leslie

Good morning,

After yesterday's rain, today is gorgeous! 61 degrees, blue sky everywhere, and a lovely breeze. Unfortunately, like NapCat, I will be indoors for most of the day.  

Even so, have a great day everyone!

L


----------



## Andra

Good morning!
It's 72 degrees here in Austin today.  We have a little rain in the forecast, but so far the radar looks clear.  We are looking at lower temperatures during the week, with 60s at night!!
This afternoon I have a dentist appointment and a doctor's appointment...  should be fun.


----------



## loonlover

Good morning. 57 degrees here going to 80. Still a little warm, but much better than yesterday's high of 91. No rain in the forecast, however. We sure could use some.

Hope your week is off to a good start.


----------



## crebel

Good morning!  My weather report echoes NapCat's.  At least I will be doing my typing and paperwork in the screened-in veranda to enjoy the gorgeous weather.  The trees are already starting to show their fall colors.

Everyone have a safe and happy day.


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Good Morning

It is 48 and headed to a partly cloudy 70 South Central Minnesota.  Maybe a shower later.

Have a great day.


----------



## crebel

Good morning!  It is a brisk 45 here heading to 71 and the skies will be cloudy all day (anyone singing that last phrase now?).

Everyone have a safe and happy day.


----------



## loonlover

Good morning. 49 degrees here with clear skies and an expected high of 79. Looks like fall might be coming.

WWE at the arena tonight. I'll be busy!

Hope everyone has a great day.


----------



## Andra

Happy Fall!!  (well, my calendar says it's fall)
It was 68 degrees outside this morning and we should only get to the low 80s today - a good day to be in Austin.


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Good Morning

It is a rainy 54 in Mankato, MN. I have some field work today....










....but this is a treat for a desert rat !

Have a great day !!


----------



## loonlover

Good morning. 49 degrees here warming up to 84.

I'm working again today - this time I'll be sitting in the lobby checking people in to a trade show. Lots of reading time!

Hope everyone's week is going well.


----------



## Andra

Good morning from Austin where we have lovely weather at the moment.  It's 63 and a little breezy.  We should be getting up in the 80s again today.


----------



## Annalog

Good morning from southern Arizona. It is currently 68°F headed to a mostly sunny 93°F. I have today off and plan to spend today in the garden getting ready for fall and winter.

Hope your day is wonderful.


----------



## crebel

Good morning!  60 degrees heading to 73 today, partly sunny.

Today is final set-up and the start of folks arriving for our annual state meeting of the masonic/raise-money-for-diabetes-research organization for which I am the state secretary.  At least it is being held in my town this year so I only have to haul boxes of "stuff" a few miles and I can sleep in my own bed at night (I HOPE I get to sleep some between now and Saturday night).

So, if I don't get back to say good morning before Sunday, everyone have a safe and happy rest of the week!


----------



## Leslie

Good morning,

A beautiful fall day here in southern Maine--lots of sun and mild temps in the 50s. Perfect!

Have a great Wednesday everyone!

L


----------



## NapCat (retired)

It is 54 and foggy in Albert Lea, Minnesota

Have a great day


----------



## madelyneld

Good morning!  It's 55 and cloudy in Milwaukee, WI today.  I let myself sleep in a little because I'm fighting off a cold.  I feel better today than I did yesterday, which is something.

Have a great day today everyone.


----------



## loonlover

Good morning. It looks like another nice day in store with highs in the 80s and clear skies.

I'm working a trade show again today but I'll be through earlier than yesterday. Maybe get a chance to enjoy the weather some.

Hope everyone has a great day.


----------



## Leslie

Good morning, 

A little bit cooler this morning but still lots of sun and blue skies!

Have a great day everyone!

L


----------



## spotsmom

Back from smoky California into a nice rain. 40 this morning and mid to upper 60's with showers for today. 

I'm sure several of you are quite pleased with the baseball playoff picture, as am I!!!

Hope you have a great day.


----------



## Andra

Good morning.
The week is almost over!  We have pleasant weather in Austin today, much like yesterday.


----------



## geoffthomas

Good Day from Derwood.
It is in the 60s and raining lightly today.


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Happy Friday !!

It is a very humid (read "Fog") 54 in Mankato, MN this morning.  Headed to humid 80s

Good day to be in the office.  Have a great day !!


----------



## geoffthomas

Good Morning.
It is 54 with 76 later.
A nice four days ahead of us.
And I will be away celebrating my 50th Wedding Anniversary with my lovely bride.


----------



## Leslie

Good morning. It's a beautiful sunny day in southern Maine. Have a wonderful Friday everyone.

L


----------



## loonlover

Good morning. 61 degrees with 97% humidity at the moment. The skies are mostly cloudy but rain is not in the forecast.

Congratulations to you and your wife, Geoff.  Always thrilled to see someone make it to that milestone.

Hope everyone's weekend gets off to a good start.


----------



## Andra

Happy Friday!
It was a little warmer today at 68 but still gorgeous outside. Today I took advantage of the trails around our building and walked over to McKinney Falls (the lower falls). This is the first time I've seen water flowing here in a good while.


----------



## telracs

gorgeous early fall day here.  all packed for my new england overnight trip!  

and geoffthomas, give all my best to the woman who has been by your side for so long, and here's to a whole bunch more time!


----------



## spotsmom

Congratulations, Geoff!! I am in awe. 

40 here this morning and a pleasant mid 60's for today. 

Happy Friday!!


----------



## Annalog

Congratulations, Geoff, to you and your wife.

Good morning from southern Arizona. Beautiful sunny partly cloudy day on my day off.

Hope your day is wonderful.


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Good Morning

66 in Mankato, Minnesota, headed to the 80s. I have office work, but hope to make it a short day, so I can go "leaf-peeping" this afternoon.










Hope everyone's weekend of off to a great start.


----------



## loonlover

Good morning. 59 going to 85 with a 13% chance of precipitation. 

Hope your Saturday is a good one.


----------



## Leslie

Good morning!

Congratulations to Geoff!

It's a lovely fall day here in southern Maine. telracs will be arriving this afternoon--we're off to see The Witches of Eastwick this evening. Fun!

Have a great day everyone!

L


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## geoffthomas

Good Morning from Annapolis, MD.
Yesterday was a very pretty day.
We drove from our home in the northern suburbs of Wash DC (Maryland) to Chestertown, Maryland which is across the top of the Chesapeake Bay from Baltimore, kinda.  Anyway...it is a nice town that has a College - Washington College, a major health facility/hospital, revolutionary era homes (not all), some victorian "painted ladies", right on the water (the Chester River) and a wonderful mixture of "cultures".  Yeah we are looking for a quieter place to "retire", also cheaper.
Nice place.
Had a great lunch in a local bistro.
Spent the night in a Marriott Courtyard here in Annapolis, MD.  We will bum around for a few more days.
Have a wonderful weekend.


----------



## telracs

greetings from kingston r.i.
on the train to boston, then bus to portland maine.

some pretty foliage but not a lot

now if only the loud mouth Yankee  fan across the aisle would shut u...


----------



## Jane917

After several gloomy days, it is a beautiful morning at 51 degrees in central WA. It is expected to be in the mid 70s today.


----------



## Anna Drake

Good morning! It's 58 degrees in Central Illinois this morning. We're expecting a high of 81. These are amazing temps for us this late in September. Have a super day, everyone!


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Good Morning

Mankato, Minnesota is expecting a beautiful day of 80 degree temperatures and I am looking forward to hiking along the rivers today.










This is my last day here....got a promotion of sorts and tomorrow will be headed to another city to take over operations.

Hope everyone has a restful Sunday


----------



## Leslie

Good morning,

61 degrees right now with a high of 80 expected. Everyone is loving this late return of summer weather.

telracs and I had a great time yesterday, doing some sightseeing, then going to the theater. I am picking her up shortly and we will head off for more sightseeing and then bunch at some yet-to-be determined restaurant. Fun times!

Enjoy Sunday everyone!

L


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## Annalog

Good morning from southern Arizona. I am currently in Catalina State Park waiting for race start. Only a couple stars are still visible in the mostly cloudy and windy skies. It is beautifully cool and should rain after the race is over. I am taking it easy on my knee and running the 4 mile road race instead of one of the longer, 5 and 10 mile, trail races with all the stairs. This will be my first run/walk in my new shoes. OK. The sky is now light enough for the stars to disappear and the ground to be visible.

Hope your day is wonderful.


----------



## loonlover

Good morning. Currently 79 degrees with a gorgeous blue sky.

Later posting as I made an early morning grocery shopping run this morning.

Hope everyone is having a relaxing day.


----------



## telracs

Leslie said:


> Good morning,
> 
> 61 degrees right now with a high of 80 expected. Everyone is loving this late return of summer weather.
> 
> telracs and I had a great time yesterday, doing some sightseeing, then going to the theater. I am picking her up shortly and we will head off for more sightseeing and then bunch at some yet-to-be determined restaurant. Fun times!
> 
> Enjoy Sunday everyone!
> 
> L
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


it's become lunch, not brunch and it is being held at chez tony,....


----------



## crebel

Good afternoon!  It is a lovely day here, almost 80 degrees with puffy white clouds.  I guess this is considered "Indian Summer" and I am enjoying it.  

We finished our annual meetings and installation of new officers for the philanthropic organization we are involved with last night - yes, I am starting year 7 as the state secretary.  We had visitors and members here from 20 states and Canada.  I have had a total of 9 hours of sleep since Wednesday night, so I'm sure I will pass out tonight!

Everyone have a safe and happy rest of the day.


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Good Morning All

'da Cat is on the move....









Headed to Sioux Falls, South Dakota to oversee operations in SW Minnesota. Looks like a nice city and a fascinating job.....BUT, should a nice desert cat spend winter in South Dakota !??

Hope Monday treats everyone well


----------



## Leslie

Good morning from southern Maine where it is cloudy and a mild 57 degrees.

Have a great day everyone!

L


----------



## geoffthomas

Good Morning from Rehobeth Beach, Delaware.
We went from Annapolis to Chestertown to here.
We will go home today - nice time but always good to go home.
Telracs, safe journeys....glad you and Leslie had a good time.
NapCat - I shudder to think of you hanging out there this Winter.
Chris, I always knew you were a giving person.
Have a great day all.


----------



## crebel

Good morning after a whole night's sleep!!  Gorgeous weather on tap for southeast Iowa today, sunny and headed to the 80s.

It sounds like everyone had a busy and fun weekend, it was fun to "talk" with telracs and Leslie via PM while Tony was fixing lunch yesterday. I wish for continued safe travels for NapCat, Geoff, and Anna (got a PM from telracs that she made it home at 1 a.m.).  Have I mentioned lately what a wonderful group of friends you all are in our little internet neighborhood?  There are very special people here at KB.

Everyone have a safe and happy day.


----------



## loonlover

Good morning. Looks like another lovely day in store. Still wish we'd get some rain, though.

NapCat, I have a cousin that moved to Sioux Falls from So California and he seems to have adapted well. Although his early years were spent in central Kansas. Enjoy the city - we stopped there a few times when traveling to Minnesota on fishing trips.

Hope everyone is having a great day.


----------



## NapCat (retired)

crebel said:


> Have I mentioned lately what a wonderful group of friends you all are in our little internet neighborhood? There are very special people here at KB.


Well Said !! I am a "Morning Person" and having never married, it means so much to have someone to say "Good Morning" to.....especially when traveling.

Thanks Everyone for being here.










PURRRRRRRRRR


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Good Morning from Sioux Falls, South Dakota where it is 54 and headed to wind, rain and thunder....perfect day to inspect bridges !

...Hit the ground running yesterday and have quite a challenge in front of me....which of course I love.

I did see something very disturbing as I came into town though:










Ugh Oh....


----------



## spotsmom

Can't believi I'm up at this hour. 40 outside and maybe only mid 50's today. Time to light off the wood stove I guess. 

Taking DH to the shuttle for his ride to Portland and then to Vermont to see his family. 

It's a good day for the KC Royals, I hope!!!


----------



## Andra

Good morning!
It's 73 here in Austin today and I am getting ready to head out for my walk.  It is too dark when I first get here to walk safely.  In another month when the time changes, that shouldn't be a problem any more.
Have a great day!


----------



## Leslie

Good morning,

Cloudy this morning but still mild (50s). I was in the outdoor shower this morning. We are clutching hard to the last gasps of summer. Cool fall weather will be here too soon!

Enjoy the day everyone!

L


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## loonlover

Good morning. 66 degrees here with another expected high in the 80s. Not much sign of fall, yet.

Errand running on tap for today; maybe some fishing for Intinst. Yesterday was a productive day in sorting out some clutter.

Hope everyone has a great day.


----------



## geoffthomas

Good Morning from Derwood.
It is a slightly overcast morning thus far.
Drove home from our Beach-area trip yesterday.
Nice late lunch/early dinner at a Olive Garden in Easton, MD.
Good to be home.


----------



## Annalog

Good morning from southern Arizona. Currently 56°F and headed to a sunny 86°F. 

DH has jury duty today and I have today off. I will go for a short training run and work outside between doing loads of laundry.

At the end of this week or the next I will be changing departments at work. I am hoping for crafts and fabrics but may end up in garden. (This store does not have an outside garden center or I would be hoping for garden.) Getting out of the tiny office and walking a lot more will be good for my knee. I don't know what my schedule will be but hopefully this night owl will no longer need to set four alarms between 2:55 am and 3:30 am. 

Hope your day is wonderful.


----------



## crebel

Good morning!  It is cool and foggy here this morning.  I am heading to my sister's for some relaxation time as soon as the fog lifts; no point driving in it when I don't have a schedule to keep.

Anna, I will keep my fingers crossed for your schedule change to more "normal" hours - we miss you joining us regularly in chat!

Everyone have a safe and happy day.


----------



## Annalog

crebel said:


> ...
> Anna, I will keep my fingers crossed for your schedule change to more "normal" hours - we miss you joining us regularly in chat!
> ...


Thanks! I also miss chatting with my KB friends. I will NOT miss driving home trying to stay awake, falling asleep soon after getting home from work, waking up after chat is over, eating dinner, doing chores, and then going back to sleep interrupted by insomnia. I was even able to handle the back-to-back late/early shifts (get off at 10 pm and back to work at 7 am) better back when I was in sporting goods as I could visit with my mom, stay over night, and still sleep until 5:30 am.


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Good Morning and Happy October !

It is a drizzly 63 degrees in Sioux Falls, South Dakota....should stay the same all day. 
Hopefully, I can stay in my office and catch up on paperwork...

Have a great day, all !


----------



## Leslie

Good morning from southern Maine.  It is warm but cloudy, same as yesterday.  Happy hump day everyone!

L


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## loonlover

Good morning. 69 going to 88 with partly cloudy skies.

I have a dental appointment this morning then will work a Taste of the Town event at the arena this evening. Maybe I'll even get a taste or two. Really exciting days we have. 

Hope everyone has a great day.


----------



## crebel

Good morning!  It is cool (5 and pouring here.  I think it is supposed to stay this way weather-wise through tomorrow. I am at my sister's house, but I already took her for a CAT scan early (follow-up on her migraines, no worries) and am now settled back in to read and drink tea all day.  It's a tough job, but someone has to do it.

I LOVE Taste of the Town events, LL!  I hope you do get a chance to sample and let us know what yummy things you find.

Everyone have a safe and happy day.


----------



## telracs

it's grey and rainy here.  first day of my last planned vacation of the year, today is sleep in, some chores around the apartment, write up some reviews, pack for my NM trip, then into Manhattan for dinner and a show with a friend.  then annoying subway/bus ride home.


----------



## Andra

Happy October 1st!
It's warm and muggy in Austin today.  We do have rain in the forecast - we'll see.
DH and I got tickets to see the Princess Bride as a quote-along and Cary Elwes is going to be there!!

From the email I received about the event:
"A Quote-Along screening of THE PRINCESS BRIDE with Cary Elwes live and in person? Inconceivable! But true! The night will begin with a Quote-Along screening of the film where audience members will be encouraged to call out all of their favorite lines from the film. After the movie, enjoy an extended conversation and Q&A with the Dread Pirate Roberts himself, Cary Elwes! Mr. Elwes will discuss all of the best anecdotes and behind-the-scenes stories from the making of one of the most beloved movies of all time, then the floor will be open for you to question the not-so-mysterious Man in Black. Tickets include a signed copy of Mr. Elwes' new memoir, AS YOU WISH, and a limited edition, silk-screened PRINCESS BRIDE pint glass."


----------



## geoffthomas

Good Morning from Derwood.
It is 65 here with 72 soon...overcast today.


----------



## Annalog

Good morning from southern Arizona. Currently 54°F and dark headed to 87°F and sunny. Today should be DH's last day of jury duty for a while. 

Hope your day is wonderful.


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Whoops, Anna is up early....Good Morning Anna (and all)

54 in rainy Sioux Falls, SD.....not much change for later.

Have a great day  !!


----------



## crebel

Good morning, everyone.  A little foggy today, but should burn off and warm up to around 70 later.  I'm sitting on my sister's deck having tea and listening to walnuts fall off the trees and hit the neighbor's garage roof - sounds like someone is out taking batting practice!

Everyone have a safe and happy day.


----------



## Leslie

Good morning,

Another cloudy day here. After the beautiful weekend we had, these grey skies are just dreary.

Have a great day everyone!

L


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## loonlover

Good morning. We have a chance of thunderstorms today and a cold front is supposed to be on its way. The lows after today are supposed to be in the 40s and 50s. I do think I'm ready for it.

I had a sample of some Blue Bell ice cream before doors opened last night and someone brought me some iced tea later. Didn't have a chance to sample anything else. Tonight should be a little better. Intinst and I are attending a Taste of Home Cooking School. Should be fun.

Hope everyone is having a great day.


----------



## spotsmom

29 this morning but supposedly a delightful 70 later today. Off to run a bunch of errands in town before the baseball games. 

Hope you all have a terrific day. 

LL, does ice cream qualify as a Taste Of Home?


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Good Morning

It is 35 degrees with gusts to 48 in Sioux Falls, South Dakota... 

....and I have a field inspection out in the wilds somewhere....

................what else can be said ??

Have a great Friday


----------



## Andra

Happy Friday!
We had a cold front blow through Austin last night and the temps are down in the 60s.  Rumor has it that we should see 50-ish degrees over the weekend.  Yay!


----------



## Valmore Daniels

Morning


----------



## crebel

NapCat said:


> Good Morning
> 
> It is 35 degrees with gusts to 48 in Sioux Falls, South Dakota...
> 
> ....and I have a field inspection out in the wilds somewhere....
> 
> ................what else can be said ??
> 
> Have a great Friday


Good morning to all. The weather here is just like Napcat reports - it feels like winter arrived overnight! Brrrrrr.

Nice to hear from you again, Valmore. Everyone have a safe and happy day.


----------



## DerekG

Good morning to all, Florida is looking cloudy as usual.  Heading to my microbiology lecture in about an hour.  Hope everyone has a fantastic day!


----------



## spotsmom

Crawled out of bed to get the chores done in time for the first baseball game.  Four on today- I might just OD.

30 this morning and high 70's today.  Beautiful day to be outside, not inside watching baseball.


----------



## loonlover

Good evening. We're finally back on line after a little over 24 hours without power. Again!

Thunderstorms went through while we were at the Taste of Home cooking show last night. Received a message on the way home that our power was out. Original time of restoration was midnight tonight(Friday), then noon tomorrow(Saturday), then it was changed to 5PM tomorrow. Imagine our delight when the lights came on around 10Pm tonight. I think we're going to have to get a generator.

Hope everyone's day was a great one. Mine could have been better, but at least the temperatures weren't extremely cold or hot.


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Good Morning

Chill Factor in Sioux Falls, SD is 21 !! cold wind expected all day.










I am just going to work a half day...then venture out to see the local sights.

Have a great weekend, everyone !!


----------



## Leslie

Good morning,

Rainy and cloudy here today. I have friends arriving on a cruise ship--we are heading to Sabbathday Lake to visit the Shaker Village. I had hoped for a pretty foliage drive but with this weather--not so pretty. Oh well.

Have a good day everyone!

L


----------



## loonlover

Good morning. It is currently 43 and the expected high is 72. Looks like a pretty good day in store.

The Taste of Home Cooking Show Thursday night was really enjoyable. We'll definitely attend it the next time it comes.

Hope your Saturday is a great one.


----------



## crebel

Good morning.  Rainy and 36 degrees here, I have no idea what the wind chill is but there are flurries mixed with the rain...

Sorry about the power outage, LL, a generator might be a good idea.  What did you eat at the Taste of Home show - did you guys get to cook or were you just watching them?

Everyone have a safe and happy day.


----------



## geoffthomas

Good Morning from Derwood, MD.
It is 61 now but the high is only expected to hit 63.
Partly cloudy all day...got rain yesterday.


----------



## DerekG

Good morning to all!  

I have plans to study, watch some soccer, and tonight head out to a concert!  Have a fantastic day


----------



## Annalog

Good morning from southern Arizona. 57°F and dark headed to 92°F and sunny. The past few mornings have felt like the beginning of autumn while the afternoons have still been hot. Yesterday, while driving home, I noticed that the leaves on many the ocotillos had turned yellow. While this is a sign of lack of rain after a rainy season, it looked like fall. It makes sense as it is a prelude to the leaves falling off. 








Image from Practical Biology - Sonoran Desert in the spring

Hope your day is wonderful.


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Good Morning

It is 41 in Sioux Falls headed to partly cloudy 50s.

Hope everyone has a restful Sunday


----------



## loonlover

Good morning. 52 degrees here and warming up a little more to 82.

We need to mow just in case it does actually rain tomorrow.

Tasting was not part of the cooking show the other night. All of the dishes prepared were given away as door prizes using some really nice dishes, containers, etc. as part of the prize. Neither of us won one of those, of course. But we did get some new recipes and some tips that we think we will use. 

Hope everyone has a peaceful day.


----------



## Leslie

Good morning,

Breezy and sunny this morning with temps in the 50s. It feels like fall out there!

After a very busy day yesterday, I am taking it easy today. 

L


----------



## crebel

Good morning. It didn't get as chilly overnight and we are at a respectable 46 this morning heading to near 70. Even though this is "late" for me, I don't know why I'm not still asleep after watching baseball games until after midnight and I'm still tired. I may need to follow a Napcat philosophy this afternoon.

That's how I thought the show worked, LL, but it hardly seems fair when it's titled _Taste_ of Home, does it? 

Everyone have a safe and happy day.


----------



## DerekG

Good morning everyone!  It's a chilly 68 degrees here in Florida which is a big deal!  A cold front moved in last night and I definitely want to take advantage of the outdoors today.  Cheers


----------



## spotsmom

33 this morning but a beautiful 81 predicted for later today.  Think I'll enjoy baseball the old fashioned way today from a hammock with a radio!!

Enjoy your Sunday.


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Good Morning

37 in Sioux Falls, headed to sunny, but windy 60s

Hope everyone's week is off to a good start


----------



## crebel

Good morning.  I haven't checked the weather reports this morning, but last night's news sounded like it should be a lovely fall day.  I'm heading home from my sister's house in a couple of hours when it gets light outside.

Everyone have a safe and happy day.


----------



## geoffthomas

Good Morning from Derwood.
It is 41 here now with 71 the expected high later.
A little brisk.
Have a great day.


----------



## loonlover

Good morning. 64 going to 84 with an 80% chance of thunderstorms. One storm has already blown through dropping a small amount of rain. I'll take the rain but hope none of the storms are as severe as those that came through Thursday night.

Hope everyone has a great Monday.


----------



## Leslie

Good morning,

It's chilly this morning--39. No outdoor shower for me today!

Have a great Monday everyone!

L


----------



## A.G. Richards

It's mid-afternoon here in the UK, but 'good morning' to everybody in the States.


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Good Morning All

The world is wonderful, bright and clear today...Nothing to do with the weather though;










New Glasses !!

It is 57 in Sioux Falls headed to breezy 60s
Have a great day !!


----------



## DerekG

Good morning all!  Back up to 70 degrees in Florida, looks like a high of 87 today.  Have a fantastic day


----------



## loonlover

Good morning. It is currently 69 with sunshine. Looks like another nice day in store.

II is going fishing and I'll be doing some housework.

Hope everyone is having a great day.


----------



## crebel

Good morning.  The temperature is currently 52 heading to 68 with partly sunny skies, maybe a few rain showers on the way.

That's a stylin' look, Napcat!

Everyone have a safe and happy day.


----------



## geoffthomas

It is 61 and raining here in Derwood.
Have a great day all.


----------



## Annalog

Good morning from southern Arizona. It was in the mid 60s, currently mid 70s, headed to the mid 80s with mixed clouds and sun and intermittent thunderstorms. This is fairly typical for early autumn in this region. 

I have today off and am finally ready to go out for a run/walk. 

Hope your day is wonderful.


----------



## telracs

i am back home after 4 days in New Mexico.  and i need a nap.


----------



## Leslie

Good morning,

It was raining when I woke up but it looks like it is starting to clear.  I have a busy day with dinner at Zapoteca at the end of the day.  Something to look forward to!

Have a great day everyone!

L


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## Annalog

Good morning from southern Arizona. It is currently 60°F and cloudy, headed to 80°F and cloudy with intermittent rain and thunderstorms this evening. Tomorrow will also be rainy with sunny skies predicted for Friday. Yesterday I could not find my running cap and, since it was cloudy, I went without it. Silly Anna! It was too warm to run so I walked the five miles on my training schedule. The clouds disappeared soon after I started. I returned home to discover a sunburned face. I have been coating it with aloe gel since. Fortunately, it is not painful and I have today off. I should not look too red by tomorrow.

Hope your day is wonderful.


----------



## loonlover

Good morning. It should be a little cooler today with a high of only 87. Yesterday was back up in the 90s. We have a slight possibility of thunderstorms again today.

Furniture shopping on the agenda for today and probably lunch out. 

Hope everyone has a great day.


----------



## crebel

Good morning!  It is cool here (51), but I am comfortable in my jammies and robe out on the veranda having my morning tea.  Did anyone stay up/get up to see the "blood moon"?  I did not...

Furniture shopping!  That sounds like big fun and something I haven't done in quite a few years.  What are we looking for?

I'm glad telracs is home safe and sound.  Yesterday I got a postcard in the mail from her and Leslie while they were together in Maine - Leslie refused to let telracs smuggle out her electric canner and send it to me, what's up with that?  

Everyone have a safe and happy day.


----------



## NapCat (retired)

telracs said:


> "...and i need a nap..."


Of Course, 'da Cat hardily approves !!


----------



## Annalog

Good morning from southern Arizona. It is currently 60°F and cloudy, headed to 77°F with intermittent rain and thunderstorms. 

Hope your day is wonderful.


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Good Morning

38 in Sioux Falls, SD headed to a partly cloudy 57....nice, but I will be shackled to my computer.

Have a great day !!


----------



## Leslie

It' a lovely fall day--lots of sun, temp around 50, beautiful foliage in my backyard.

Have a great day everyone!

L


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## loonlover

Good morning. A dense fog advisory in place this morning with a temp of 70. Glad I don't have to go anywhere for a while.

Furniture shopping a success. We bought a dual reclining sofa from La-z-Boy. It will be delivered Saturday so now have to do a little work to clear the place it will go. That won't be so bad since I will be anticipating the new sofa.

Hope everyone is having a great day.


----------



## crebel

Good morning!  52 degrees with light rain here, might get to 60 degrees this afternoon.  Lots of fallen leaves in the yard, hubby will be spending some time on the lawn sweeper this weekend.

Glad the furniture shopping was successful!  Everyone have a safe and happy day.


----------



## Andra

Good morning!
I missed most of the week because I was crazy busy at work.  We finally found the money to replace the computer hardware and control system in our big meeting room and I have been living in there while the technicians were working.  It's so cool!  We will have stuff that will hopefully work together much better than the old patched together system.  Today is kind of back to normal.
It is warm and muggy in Austin today.
Oh - and 21 years ago I married my best friend!  We have no special plans for today, but have a few things lined up for the weekend.


----------



## crebel

Happy Anniversary, Andra!  I wish you many more years of joy with your best friend.


----------



## geoffthomas

Good Day all.
It is a nice Fall day here....temp 65.
Glad to hear about your 21 years, Andra.
Keep up the good work.  My best friend (wife) have been married for 50 and still happy about it.
Long term relationships are the in thing........just sayin....


----------



## Annalog

Andra, hope your weekend plans go even better than expected. My best friend and I married over 41 years ago and are still happy. 

Good morning from southern Arizona. Forecast app is confused, one section says the high will be in the mid 70s with scattered thunderstorms while the other sectors say the high will be in the mid 80s and mostly sunny. I am going with the mostly sunny.

Hope your day is wonderful.


----------



## NapCat (retired)

*Good Morning

Oh, there is frost on the pumpkins in Sioux Falls, SD...30ish headed to cloudy 50ish.










Have a great Friday all !!*


----------



## crebel

Good morning.  Not as chilly here as in Sioux Falls, SD today!  We are at 48 heading to 58, the furnace is already getting a little work in each day now.

Everyone have a safe and happy day.


----------



## loonlover

Good morning. 67 degrees going to 87 with a good chance of rain some time today.

Belated congratulations, Andra. Hope you have a wonderful weekend celebrating.

Hope everyone has a great day.


----------



## spotsmom

29 this morning but another beautiful day forecast here for the 70's. We have had a gorgeous fall this year. Hank is back in Vermont and reports it's beautiful there. 

It's Friday!! More baseball!!


----------



## Andra

Good morning and happy Friday!
Thanks for all the good wishes.  We spent a quiet evening at home catching up on new TV shows with kitties in our laps.
It's in the mid-70s in Austin today and I am almost ready to leave work for the day.  That's the benefit of staying late the rest of the week 
I hope you are all having a great day.


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Good Morning All 
It is 27 in Sioux Falls...I am headed for a three day adventure, taking a loop through South Dakota.














































I hope all of you have a safe and fun weekend.


----------



## Leslie

Good morning,

Cool and cloudy this morning. We have the stove on in the kitchen. I will be making beef barley soup for lunch. Let's hope it is a success!

Happy Saturday everyone!

L


----------



## spotsmom

An unexpectedly warm 45 this morning. Only to be in the high 60's today. Leslie, that soup sounds wonderful! DH is in Maine today having a lobster roll and whoopie pie for me. 

Have a fun day no matter where you are.


----------



## telracs

Leslie said:


> Good morning,
> 
> Cool and cloudy this morning. We have the stove on in the kitchen. I will be making beef barley soup for lunch. Let's hope it is a success!
> 
> Happy Saturday everyone!
> 
> L


*wanders in and steals some soup*

cold and rainy in NYC, really not feeling this.


----------



## loonlover

Good morning. We've had some rain overnight and temps have dropped this morning from 60 to 55. Maybe fall is finally here.

The new sofa was delivered fairly early this morning. We still have some more work to complete the changes in the living room, but we have certainly made a good start. And oh, is the sofa comfortable.

Hope everyone is having a great weekend. I mentioned that it was a 3-day weekend for some and Intinst's comment was he thought every day was a holiday. I think he is enjoying retirement!


----------



## Leslie

telracs said:


> *wanders in and steals some soup*


I hope you enjoyed the soup as much as I did--I thought it was delicious!

Now I am making a cheesecake in my pressure cooker. Cooking adventures galore!

L


----------



## telracs

Leslie said:


> I hope you enjoyed the soup as much as I did--I thought it was delicious!
> 
> Now I am making a cheesecake in my pressure cooker. Cooking adventures galore!
> 
> L


*wanders back in, pets the dogs, waves at tony.


Spoiler



steals some cheesecake


. wanders out*

thanks, yes, the soup was yummy.


----------



## Annalog

Good morning from southern Arizona. Mid 50s and clear, headed to the mid 80s and sunny (5 degrees warmer in Tucson). Working today and tomorrow with Tuesday and Wednesday off. Headed to my mom's house after work to help cook (and taste test) a pie. 

Hope your day is wonderful.


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Good Morning from Mt. Rushmore 

It has been 57 years since I was here...still overwhelms the Patriotic feelings.  The night lighting is spectacular.

48 with rain likely throughout western South Dakota, but that will not dampen my adventure.  

Hope everyone is having a restful Sunday.


----------



## loonlover

Good morning. Cloudy and 60 degrees headed to 75. Some fog in the area, but it isn't supposed to rain today.

Hope everyone has a peaceful Sunday.


----------



## Leslie

Good morning,

It's a beautiful, sunny fall day. I am taking it easy!

Have a great Sunday everyone!

L


----------



## crebel

Good afternoon.  Rainy and cool here today.  The windshield wipers remained on steady for the hour and a half trip home from "girls' night out" Saturday night.  Although a bald eagle was drifting back and forth across the highway in front of my van for about 10 minutes of the trip home - that was awesome.

Everyone have a safe and happy day.


----------



## Annalog

Good morning from southern Arizona. Currently low 50s and headed to sunny low 80s. DH is at our daughter's house so I will be feeding the chickens before leaving for work this morning. Fortunately, my schedule has changed so that I go in at more reasonable hours. However, it is good that he is coming home today as I won't be home until just after sunset.

Hope your day is wonderful.


----------



## loonlover

Good morning. These are all the warnings Weather Underground shows for us today: *Tornado Watch, Areal Flood Advisory, Flash Flood Watch, Lake Wind Advisory, Special Statement* with 2-3 inches of rainfall possible. Today may prove interesting.

Hope everyone has a wonderful day. Looks like a good day for reading around here. I've plugged in my phone; better do the Kindle also.


----------



## Leslie

Good morning,

41 degrees and lots of sun. I am going to enjoy my day off!

L


----------



## crebel

Good morning.  Heavy fog here this morning and rain expected throughout the day, no severe warnings like LL and II have - be safe.

Everyone have a safe and happy day.


----------



## Andra

Good morning!
This is one of the few holidays that state employees do NOT get 
So I am at work.  Temps are in the 70s and we are having rain with a cold front pushing through.
The weather should be nice this week!


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Good Morning from Yankton, South Dakota (part of the Lewis and Clark trail).....










.....where it is 50 and cloudy....looks like my trip "home" to Sioux Falls will be windy.

Hope everyone is enjoying the day !!


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Good Morning

39 in Sioux Falls, South Dakota headed to sunny, breezy 60s.

Long weekend was nice, but the short week is going to be hectic...

Happy pseudo-Monday.


----------



## Andra

Good morning.  It's a lovely 56 degrees in Austin this morning.  Since it's light out now, I am heading out for my walk before I get caught at my desk much longer.
Have a great day everyone!


----------



## crebel

Good morning.  I see many of the good morning regulars have not checked in yet today, I hope all is well. It looks like LL and II may have experienced some nasty weather according to national news.  We had a couple of inches of rain yesterday but no storms; the creek overflowed its banks, but not far.  More off and on rain expected today and the temperatures remain in the 50s.

Everyone have a safe and happy day.


----------



## Annalog

Good morning from southern Arizona. Another sunny day here. Hope everyone is safe where the weather is no good.

I am working late tonight but have the next two days off.

Hope your day is wonderful.

Edited for grammar.


----------



## loonlover

Good morning. It was 57 and cloudy when I awoke but is now 62 with some sunshine. It is supposed to be windy all day but no precipitation is expected. We received an inch of rain yesterday but the severe storms skirted around us.

Late posting today as we had early morning doctor's appointment for quarterly blood work and flu shots. No issues.

Hope everyone has a great day.


----------



## Leslie

Good morning,

It's a beautiful fall day here--temps in the low 70s and lots of sun. Perfect!

Have a great day everyone!

L


----------



## loonlover

Good morning. 51 degrees with clear skies and a predicted high of 73. Looks like some beautiful weather in store for the next week or so.

Up early as I will be working a trade show at the arena the next two days. It is the welding show that is held every year. I'll be a little busier than I am sometimes, but its kind of a fun show to work.

Hope everyone has a great Wednesday.


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Good Morning

39 in Sioux Falls, SD, headed to the sunny 60s. I worked most of the night and have "coffee jitters", but will be in the field all day.....should wake me up and be fun.

Have a great day !!


----------



## Leslie

It looks like another sunny and mild day is in store for us in southern Maine--high around 72 degrees. I am loving this weather!

L


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## Andra

Good morning.  It's 58 again this morning in Austin.  Our high yesterday was somewhere around 80 degrees.  That's great weather for us.


----------



## Annalog

Good morning from southern Arizona. Mid 50s headed to sunny high 80s (low 90s in Tucson). Taking DH to the chiropractor this morning. This will be his first visit since our previous chiropractor moved a few years ago. We have DH's records ready on CD to take with us.

Hope your day is wonderful.


----------



## Jane917

Overcast and drizzly here today. First rain we have seen in a while.


----------



## geoffthomas

I will be traveling again this week.
Tomorrow to Columbus OH to see my sister.  
Getting better from her Cancer treatments.
Then on to Cleveland OH to visit my wife's sister and brotherinlaw.
Back next Tuesday.
Should be on now and then while gone.


----------



## loonlover

Safe travels, Geoff.

Good morning. Another day sitting at the arena, counting people as they come in to attend a welding trade show. Looks like i'll be staring out at some gorgeous weather again. Sunshine and a high in the mid 70s. It is currently 43 here at the house. I know, its a tough job, but someone's got to do it.  

Hope everyone has a great Thursday.


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Good Morning

It is going to be a beautiful day in Sioux Falls, SD....sunny 70s with light breezes.
...but alas it will be hot and hectic in my office....sigh

Have a great day !!


----------



## Annalog

Good morning from southern Arizona. Mid 50s headed to sunny high 80s (low 90s in Tucson). Hope to get some outside chores done before it gets too hot. Then I will be inside reading insurance options for the next year.

Hope your day is wonderful.


----------



## Leslie

Good morning,

Foggy and rainy here this morning. Geoff must've heard I am heading to Washington DC this morning--that's why he is getting out of town! LOL.

Have a great day everyone!

L


----------



## crebel

Good morning!  A beautiful sunny fall day here with temperatures heading into the low 70s.

Everyone have a safe and happy day and especially safe travels for Geoff and Leslie.


----------



## telracs

Leslie said:


> Good morning,
> 
> Foggy and rainy here this morning. Geoff must've heard I am heading to Washington DC this morning--that's why he is getting out of town! LOL.
> 
> Have a great day everyone!
> 
> L


wait you're going to DC and we're not haveing a meet? no fair!


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Good Morning

It is a cloudy, breezy 52 in Sioux Falls, SD....should be about the same all day.
I have to put on a "Dog & Pony" show for the bosses coming over from Minneapolis today.










....sigh

Happy Friday All !!


----------



## crebel

Good morning, breezy and at our expected high of 55 already.  I was hoping for a few days of the sunshine and 70s like we had yesterday, but I guess not.

Everyone have a safe and happy day.


----------



## Annalog

Good morning from southern Arizona. Mid 50s headed to partly cloudy mid 80s (high 80s in Tucson). Chores this morning and work tonight.

Hope your day is wonderful.


----------



## spotsmom

40 this morning and a cloudy mid 60's day here in Sunriver. Off to town to lunch with my former boss and have some good laughs. 

Hope you all enjoy your Friday.


----------



## loonlover

Good morning. Another pleasant day in store for central Arkansas. Highs in the low 80s with lows in the 50s. Not bad at all.

Early morning errands accomplished and a heavy metal concert at the arena tonight makes for a different day at least. The evening will probably be busy and will definitely be long. Concert starts at 6:05 and ends at approximately 10:50. Sure glad I won't have to be in the bowl tonight - partly because of the music and partly because there are no chairs on the floor. I'm not sure how many tickets they sold with floor access; I've just never understood the thrill of milling around and standing with that many people at a concert. Must be my age or something.  

Hope everyone's day is a good one.


----------



## telracs

loonlover said:


> Good morning. Another pleasant day in store for central Arkansas. Highs in the low 80s with lows in the 50s. Not bad at all.
> 
> Early morning errands accomplished and a heavy metal concert at the arena tonight makes for a different day at least. The evening will probably be busy and will definitely be long. Concert starts at 6:05 and ends at approximately 10:50. Sure glad I won't have to be in the bowl tonight - partly because of the music and partly because there are no chairs on the floor. I'm not sure how many tickets they sold with floor access; I've just never understood the thrill of milling around and standing with that many people at a concert. Must be my age or something.
> 
> Hope everyone's day is a good one.


I've NEVER understood the appeal of standing at a concert (or actually at any kind of performance), so it's not a side effect of age.


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Good Morning

It is 43 in Sioux Falls, headed to partly cloudy 50s. 
I hope to work a short day, then go exploring the area....still some "leaf-peeping" areas left

Hope everyone has a great weekend.


----------



## loonlover

Good morning. Looks like we're going to have some really nice weather for the next few days with highs in the 70s and lows in the upper 40s. I'll take it!

Last night was really a pretty easy concert. I had more calls about spills than anything. Even the calls for medical services were mostly minor - except for the guy who decided to jump over the dasher wall and run up on stage. He left in an ambulance with a broken leg. Alcohol was probably involved.

Hope everyone is enjoying their Saturday.


----------



## Annalog

Good morning from southern Arizona. The weather app I use shows good weather to the end of the month, mostly sunny with highs in the high 80s through high 70s and lows in the 50s. However, it keeps popping up a banner about a thunderstorm Monday or Tuesday. It is not agreeing with itself!  I have a Saturday off and will enjoy it!

Hope your day is wonderful.


----------



## loonlover

Good morning. 45 degrees here with clear skies and an expected high of 70. You can't ask for much better weather than that.

Some laziness and maybe some shopping planned for today. 

Hope everyone has a peaceful Sunday.


----------



## Annalog

Good morning from southern Arizona. Mid 50s to low 80s with party sunny skies is our forecast for today. Headed to work.

Hope your day is wonderful.


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Good Morning

40 in Sioux Falls, headed to sunny 70s.

I am taking today off and plan to soak in the Jacuzzi...










...visit a zoo, walk along the river, take a nap and have a nice dinner.

Hope everyone has a relaxing Sunday


----------



## Jane917

It is 54 and partly cloudy here in central WA. Expected to get up to 72 degrees. Sounds like a lovely day to prepare the yard for winter. Have a good Sunday, everyone!


----------



## Leslie

Good morning! I am in the Uber car heading to the airport. It's a beautiful sunny day. I am exhausted from my very busy weekend! It will be good to get home and get back to normal!

L


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## spotsmom

NapCat said:


> [size=12pt]Good Morning
> 
> I am taking today off and plan to soak in the Jacuzzi...



I need to find a jacuzzi. Did something to my back moving hay bales. 

33 this morning but is going to be a beautiful 70 degree day. The weather is astonishing!

Hope all is well in your world.


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Good Morning !!










39 in Sioux Falls, SD and headed to sunny 70s.
I have a busy week ahead of me.....

Have a great day


----------



## Andra

Good morning!  It's 66 right now and we are supposed to see a high of 81 later today.  Nice!
I got the notice that my Kindle Voyage shipped early this morning and we are gong to see the Princess Bride tonight.  I hope the rest of the day is good too 
Happy Monday!


----------



## Leslie

Good morning,

I am back home in Maine after a very busy weekend! I could use a day off to recover but alas, that is not in the cards for me. Chilly this morning but sunny--the weather is supposed to deteriorate for the rest of the week.

I also received a notice that my Voyage has shipped and will be delivered tomorrow. Hurray!

L


----------



## Annalog

Good morning from southern Arizona. Forecast for Benson is 50°F headed to 80°F with scattered thunderstorms. 5 degrees warmer for Tucson and sunny. It rained most of yesterday afternoon in Tucson and Benson but the forecast did not mention that yesterday. 

Hope your day is wonderful.


----------



## loonlover

Good morning. It was 50 degrees when I woke up and headed to the 70s with clear skies. Loving this weather!

Huh?what's Monday?


NapCat said:


> [size=10pt]




We had fresh banana muffins for breakfast. Now need to get started on some housework as the oldest son and his girl friend will be here for a couple of nights in less than 2 weeks.

My Voyage is on its way from Chattanooga. All's right with the world.

Hope everyone has a great Monday.


----------



## Annalog

Annalog said:


> Good morning from southern Arizona. Forecast for Benson is 50°F headed to 80°F with scattered thunderstorms. 5 degrees warmer for Tucson and sunny. It rained most of yesterday afternoon in Tucson and Benson but the forecast did not mention that yesterday.
> 
> Hope your day is wonderful.


I went outside and there is not a cloud in the sky. Will see if there is rain later.


----------



## bobbic

Looks like another nice week weather-wise here in Central Texas. It usually cools off like this, then we get another hot blast around Halloween making it miserable to dress up in costumes. I'll take this over the 100-+ degree days anytime!


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Good Morning

47 in Sioux Falls, SD headed to sunny, breezy 70s......purrrfect
Gotta' find a way to get out of the office today !!

Have fun everyone !!


----------



## loonlover

Good morning. 50 degrees and going to 78.

My Voyage is out for delivery so I'd best get the chores done before it arrives - hopefully by around 3PM.

Hope everyone is having  a great day.


----------



## Lynn McNamee

Good morning from North Carolina.

It's 59 degrees here, headed for a high of 74. Beautiful blue skies.


----------



## Andra

Good morning!  We went to the big Princess Bride thing last night and it was amazing.  We had an entire show hall filled with people who could pretty much quote the entire movie.  And we had Q&A with Cary Elwes after the movie.  Then we all got copies of his new book when we left.  I had a hard time getting to sleep once we got home.  Today will probably be just as bad since my Voyage is already on a UPS truck...
I'm getting to old to run on this little sleep.
Have a great day everyone.


----------



## Annalog

Good morning from southern Arizona. 60°F headed to 80°F with sunny skies. DH and I were able to eat breakfast together this morning. 

Hope your day is wonderful.


----------



## spotsmom

Good morning all. 39 right now and maybe going to the high 50's before rain (and snow in the mtns) moves in. Lots of reading and Pandora on my to do list today. 

Hope you all have a terrific day.


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Good Morning All

It is a windy 46 in Sioux Falls with rain coming....

Have a great day !!


----------



## loonlover

Good morning. It is 47 headed to a high of 73. Almost 10 degrees cooler than yesterday. Sounds wonderful.

Hope everyone has a great day.


----------



## Andra

Happy Wednesday!
It's 63-ish in Austin this morning and we should hit low 80s this afternoon.
I am enjoying my new Kindle Voyage so far!


----------



## Annalog

Good morning from southern Arizona. 60°F headed to 83°F with sunny skies (warmer in Tucson of course). It is supposed to get up to 90°F by Saturday and then cool off to the low 80s next week. Temperatures should start dropping here after that. 

I will be working evenings the next three days and getting home after 11 pm. Maybe I will be able to stay asleep longer tomorrow. 

Hope your day is wonderful.


----------



## Jane917

It is 51, cloudy, windy in central WA. It is headed up to 60 with rain on its way.


----------



## spotsmom

44 this mornin and low 60's today. Showers in the forecast. Bring it on!! We need it!!


----------



## geoffthomas

Good Morning from Derwood.
It is 54 here now, the high will be 57.
Oh and did I mention that it is raining.


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Good Morning

It is a foggy 45 in Sioux Falls, headed to sunny 70s....and I will be in the field all day....yippy

Have a great day


----------



## Leslie

Good morning,

The weather people predicted four days of rain and it seems they were right. It is Thursday and we are in day three of rain, wind, and chilly temps. Summer-like weather lingered for weeks but once it decided to disappear, it disappeared fast!

Have a great Thursday everyone!

L


----------



## geoffthomas

Good Morning.
It is 52 with 64 the high later, cloudy.


----------



## loonlover

Good morning. It is 45 degrees going to 68. Sounds like some really nice fall weather.

Some errands to run today and then some more sprucing up housework. Our youngest son is getting married 11/1 in Eureka Springs so the eldest and his girl friend will be here for a couple of days after the wedding. Really looking forward to spending time, however brief, with our kids.

Hope everyone has a great day.


----------



## spotsmom

Leslie's weather is the same here.  47 this morning and pouring rain.  I even took pity on the horses and donkeys and fed them inside their barns instead of making them go out. 

Nice day for reading.  Hope you enjoy YOUR day!


----------



## Annalog

Good morning from southern Arizona. Currently 74°F and headed to a sunny 86°F (91°F in Tucson). Off to work in a couple hours, back home about an hour before midnight.

Hope your day is wonderful.


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Happy Friday from Sioux Falls, SD

Another foggy morning.  54 headed to 75.

Have a great day.


----------



## geoffthomas

Good Morning from pleasant Derwood.
It is 50 now with 65 the expected high.
We will have some sun and some clouds.
Today I will take our 2010 Honda CR-V in for its A and B service.  Just change of oil actually and the check-ups.  And the recommended every three year brake fluid change.  We have only 27,000 miles on the car.
DW and I will walk our 3 miles at the church. 
Just another fun-filled day.


----------



## loonlover

Good morning. 43 degrees here with an expected high of 77 and clear skies.

Going to lunch with fellow retirees today and then working a fish fry fund raiser at the arena tonight.  II is planning on going fishing while I am at lunch.

Hope everyone has a great day.


----------



## Annalog

Good morning from southern Arizona. Currently 60°F and headed to a sunny 88°F (94°F in Tucson). Off to work after lunch, back home about an hour before midnight.

Hope your day is wonderful.


----------



## Leslie

Good morning (late),

The rain is finally tapering off although it hasn't ended completely. I spent the morning running around on errands and am almost finished, although I have still not been successful in finding vermicelli nests!

Have a great Friday everyone!

L


----------



## crebel

Leslie said:


> Good morning (late),
> 
> The rain is finally tapering off although it hasn't ended completely. I spent the morning running around on errands and am almost finished, although *I have still not been successful in finding vermicelli nests*!
> 
> Have a great Friday everyone!
> 
> L


Here they are from Amazon if you don't need them right away, Leslie  although I can get this same package at my local grocery store in the regular pasta section.


----------



## Leslie

crebel said:


> Here they are from Amazon if you don't need them right away, Leslie  although I can get this same package at my local grocery store in the regular pasta section.


I saw those at Amazon but look at the price!

I could not find them in two different grocery stores. Then I called Micucci's (Italian market) and they usually have them but the truck did not deliver any this Wednesday so they are out of stock--but expect them next week. I did find another kind of noodle nest--slightly wider (but not as wide as fettuccine) so I might try that.

For anyone who is curious, this is the recipe I want to try:

http://www.dadcooksdinner.com/2012/08/pressure-cooker-mexican-black-bean-and.html

L


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Leslie said:


> "...although I have still not been successful in finding vermicelli nests!.."


Try Pier One Imports...


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Good Morning

46 in Sioux Falls and a beautiful Indian Summer day on queue....










I plan to work a half day, then go be a tourist later....

Hope everyone has a great weekend.


----------



## loonlover

Good morning. 56 degrees with an expected high of 86. We're really enjoying this beautiful weather.

Have a great Saturday.


----------



## telracs

*yawn*

my coworker is off today, and the doctor working is an early dude, so telracs had to be up before dawn.  not happy.


----------



## Leslie

Good morning,

After a week of rain, the sun is out today and we are all wondering what it is! LOL.

My car is at the tire store getting its snow tires put on. It seems like just yesterday that we were taking them off. Where did the summer go?

I made the black bean/vermicelli soup last night and it was very good!

Have a great Saturday everyone!

L


----------



## geoffthomas

Good Morning from Derwood.
It is 47 with 69 the high later.
Sunny today.
I have to pick up the last of the black walnuts.
We had over 100 gallons of black walnuts this year - a record for the tree.  That volume is not the nut meat or even the shell volume but the green skinned-product.  they vary from the size of a "shooter" marble to almost the size of a tennis ball.  Most are bigger than a golf ball.  But 100 gallons is still a lot.  That is over 20 5 gallon buckets.


----------



## crebel

Good morning!



geoffthomas said:


> Good Morning from Derwood.
> It is 47 with 69 the high later.
> Sunny today.
> I have to pick up the last of the black walnuts.
> We had over 100 gallons of black walnuts this year - a record for the tree. That volume is not the nut meat or even the shell volume but the green skinned-product. they vary from the size of a "shooter" marble to almost the size of a tennis ball. Most are bigger than a golf ball. But 100 gallons is still a lot. That is over 20 5 gallon buckets.


Geoff, we lost our huge black walnut tree last year to some sort of blight. It traditionally produced that volume of crop every other year. I have never been a big fan of black walnuts, so we often invited anyone who wanted them to come and carry away as many as they wanted. What a pain they are to harvest! I remember the first year I dried and shelled the green husks to get to the nutmeat and no one told me I should wear gloves - didn't think the walnut stains would ever come off my hands.

Some years we piled a mountain of them in the yard, and by spring the mountain would be gone as the squirrels enjoyed a fat and happy winter. When the nieces and nephew would come to stay, it was nice when they were young enough to play the "let's see who can pick up the most walnuts faster than Aunt Chris game." It was a couple of years before they figured out they were "working".

One of my favorite stories is about a not-so-bright Brittany Spaniel we had that we would leash in the yard under the walnut tree. He was there one fall when the walnuts started to fall from the tree - Oh My Goodness, he was in heaven! He thought the gods were playing ball from the skies just for him, I wish we had a video of him playing as the walnuts would fall.


----------



## geoffthomas

good morning.
It is 49 and sunny right now with 64 expected later.
Actually a pretty day.
I will drive 32 miles to pick up my daughter from a friends house.  
Then I have to go sit an open house. Let's get it sold.


----------



## DerekG

Good morning to all, I awoke to rather chilly weather for Florida, 54 degrees today...on none other than my 21st birthday.  I hope everyone has a fantastic day!


----------



## crebel

Good morning all, and Happy Birthday, Derek!


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Good Morning All

It is a breezy 40 degrees in Sioux Falls, headed to a windy 70.
I hope everyone has a restful Sunday.



DerekG said:


> "...on none other than my 21st birthday..."


21! Good Grief !! I have socks older than that !! giggle
Happy Birthday, Derek


----------



## Leslie

Good morning,

Happy Birthday Derek!

Another sunny morning here in southern Maine. I am feeling lazy today and will enjoy my Sunday. I need a good book to read. Any suggestions?

L


----------



## loonlover

Good afternoon. It has been an uneventful, quiet day so far. 

Happy Birthday, Derek.

Hope everyone is enjoying their day.


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Good Morning

Sioux Falls has a blustery day on queue. 
There is a delightful cafe overlooking the falls that specializes in homemade soups, so I am meeting clients there for lunch....should be the perfect autumn meal.










Have a great week, everyone !


----------



## geoffthomas

Good Morning from Maryland.
It is 36 and chilly.
Later it will go up to 67 and be much nicer.
We had a frost alert last night so it would appear that the cold is hear now.
Be of good cheer.


----------



## Leslie

Good morning,

46 degrees and sunny--high of 57 today. Fall is definitely here!

Have a great week everyone.

L


----------



## loonlover

Good morning. 55 degrees here and still having highs in the 80s. Temperatures will be lower as the week goes by.

Hope everyone has a great day.


----------



## spotsmom

45 here this morning but only in the 50's today. We had a wild and windy Sat. Two big branches cracked off trees, including one that fell across the driveway. Missed our fencing by an inch or two. Fun times. 

Hope you have a pleasant Monday.


----------



## NapCat (retired)

_Good Morning

It is a windy 39 in Sioux Falls with more wind coming.

I am working in the field today.....sigh










Everyone have a great day_


----------



## Andra

Good morning.
It's in the mid 60s in Austin this morning.  I haven't checked for the high, but it's probabaly at least mid-80s...
I am ready for the time change.  I want it to be light when I get to the office in the morning so I can go walk.  If I don't do it first thing, I get sidetracked and then it's lunchtime and I didn't walk.
Have a great day!


----------



## loonlover

Good morning. 67 degrees with a high of 71 expected. We may get some rain today or it may skirt around us again.

Grocery shopping this morning followed by finishing up the rest of the house cleaning before our trip and then company this weekend. Hope I don't jinx it, but the weather forecast for the day of the wedding looks good except for the low in the 30s that morning.

Hope everyone is having a great day.


----------



## geoffthomas

Good Morning all.
It is 49 with 78 later and sunny.


----------



## crebel

Good morning.  Sunny and 52 here, but that is as warm as it will get today.  Yesterday afternoon it was a perfect 74.  The weatherpersons say that is likely to be the last of the 70s until next spring.

Everyone have a safe and happy day.


----------



## Leslie

Good afternoon,

I was up and out early, now just settling down to catch up on email. It's a sort of dreary day but mild temps. Have a great Tuesday everyone!

L


----------



## inuyashatokikyo

Good Morning from Bucharest, Romania  It is a cloudy day here, chilly and snow might start falling any moment now. Very promising day! 
Happy Wednesday!


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Good Morning from Sioux Falls, SD...

...where it is 36 and cloudy....may make it to 50.

Have a great day.

And welcome to our new friend from Bucharest with the unpronounceable name !! Happy to have you at our "Breakfast club".


----------



## inuyashatokikyo

Thank you NapCat for the warm welcoming! I am very happy to be here! My real name is Ruxandra  
45 here, still no snow, but the sun is slowly making its way out of the clouds! Happy day!


----------



## Andra

Happy Wednesday.  We are hovering in the high 60s at the moment.  There is some rain in the forecast, but I don't really think we'll see anything.
Have I mentioned that I am very ready for the time change??
Welcome Ruxandra!
I hope you all have an amazing day.


----------



## crebel

Good morning and welcome, Ruxandra!  It is currently 44 heading to 50 and still dark outside at 7:17 a.m.  I know we change time this weekend and that will help, but my least favorite part of winter is the shorter amount of daylight.

Everyone have a safe and happy day.


----------



## loonlover

Good morning and welcome, Ruxandra. It is 46 with an expected high of 72.

Hair cuts and taking the dogs to the kennel on our agenda today. 

Looks like the weather in Eureka Springs will be a little chilly this weekend, but at least we should have sunshine for the wedding. 

Hope everyone has a great day.


----------



## geoffthomas

Good Morning from exotic Derwood.
Ok so it is really boring.
The temp is 61 and that is the high for he day.
Cold front coming in that will bring temps down to Fall norms and rain later.
Welcome Ruxandra.  We hope you enjoy it here.


----------



## Annalog

Good morning from southern Arizona. It is currently in the mid 50s with sunny mid 80s later today (5 degrees warmer in Tucson).

Welcome Ruxandra! I looked up Inuyasha to Kikyo on Google and found Wikipedia page for Inuyasha. Every year at the end of February I attend a Japanese festival, Matsuri, in Phoenix, Arizona and teach paper folding at the origami booth. Many people attend wearing costumes of their favorite anime characters. I will now recognize Inuyasha and Kikyo when I see them.

I have today off and will be doing chores at home.

Hope your day is wonderful.


----------



## spotsmom

Welcome, Ruxandra! It's great to have international flavor here. 

In the 30's today hopefully going to the low 60's. I'm hoping to take a ride up on the Cascade Lakes Highway before the road closes for the winter. 

Here's to a good day!


----------



## inuyashatokikyo

Hello Everybody and thank you for the warm welcoming. I feel good to be here and I really enjoy this thread. Now it's night in Bucharest, 8pm. I took a walk through the park and it was a bit raining but the air was really refreshing. I also had a wonderful day, attended a small party and then I went to the cinema and watched The Guardians of the Galaxy ~  

To Annalog: Yes, Inuyasha is a famous Japanese animation series, I saw it many years ago and kept the nickname  But it's amazing you are interested in Japanese culture and you can also do origami. I love Japanese culture as well!


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Good Morning

It is 43 in Sioux Falls and it is expected to be windy, but not too much warmer.










Have a great Halloween Eve !


----------



## Leslie

Good morning from chilly southern Maine where it is now 37 degrees. Have a great day everyone!

L


----------



## Annalog

Good morning from southern Arizona. It is currently in the mid 50s with sunny mid 80s later today (5 degrees warmer in Tucson). It is supposed to start cooling for fall after Halloween. Tucson is supposed to have a high of 73°F November 9th which will be great for the Veteran's Day Half Marathon, cool enough to run without getting overheated. (Now to be able to run for more than 20 seconds at a time. )

Hope your day is wonderful.


----------



## loonlover

Good morning. It is 41 degrees in central Arkansas heading to the 70s. 

We are heading to the northwest portion of the state later today where it is a little cooler at 37. Our son is getting married Saturday at Thorncrown Chapel. It will be cold early that morning, but should be better by wedding time at noon. It is a lovely place for a wedding. Leaf colors are supposed to be almost at peak which should only make i more beautiful.

Hope everyone has a great day.


----------



## Jane917

Good morning from the PNW. It is 48 degrees and sprinkling. In a couple of hours we are heading out to Walla Walla with our trailer for our last camping weekend of the year. We will be winery touring, friend visiting, eating, etc. The weather is supposed to be a bit less wet in SE WA this weekend.


----------



## Andra

Good morning - I kind of lost track of time today...
It is cloudy and 65 here in Austin and we are only supposed to get to the mid 70s.  I also heard on the news that we are supposed to be getting several cold fronts this week.  Bring it on!  I am ready for some colder weather.


----------



## NapCat (retired)

loonlover said:


> "Thorncrown Chapel..."


Oh My !!!


----------



## geoffthomas

Good Morning from Derwood, where it is 54 with only two degrees to go to hit the projected high.
Nice pics Napcat.


----------



## crebel

Good late morning.  It is 44 degrees, sunny and windy here. Fall color is gone already and the trees are pretty bare.  It is supposed to get down into the 20s tonight - brrrrr.

Loonlover, what a beautiful venue for the wedding.  I hope you or II will post a few pictures of the actual event.

Everyone have a safe and happy day.


----------



## inuyashatokikyo

Good Morning from Bucharest! 
We have cloudy weather here, 45. 
Wish you all a wonderful and fun day ahead!


----------



## NapCat (retired)

*Good Morning from a nippy Sioux Falls, South Dakota....chill factor is 13...and not getting much warmer.

...the only Treat or Treating this kitty is doing is if someone in the hotel is passing out Hot Toddies !!

Have a safe and fun day !!*


----------



## Andra

Good morning! Happy Friday! Happy Halloween!
It's a little nippy here this morning, temps hovering around 60 and it looks like it rained last night.  I am still sneezing my head off - hope that doesn't last much longer.
Have a great day.


----------



## Leslie

Good morning and Happy Halloween!

It is sunny and 47 degrees here. The furnace man has been here and checked everything--good for us because it is supposed to get cold and maybe even snowy tomorrow. Ack!

Have a great Friday everyone!

L


----------



## Annalog

Happy Halloween from southern Arizona! I will be working today as the Scorcerer's Apprentice.  It is currently in the mid 60s and headed to a sunny mid 80s (5 degrees warmer in Tucson).

Hope your Friday is wonderful.


----------



## crebel

Good morning and Happy Halloween!  It is only 29 degrees here today and the wind is howling taking the wind chill temps down into the teens.  We already had our high temperature of the day and that's all I am going to say about that!

Everyone have a safe and happy day.


----------



## loonlover

Good morning from Eureka Springs. It is a little chilly this morning at 47 but will be cold in the morning at around 27.

Thanks for the pictures, NapCat. It will be a lovely place for a wedding. The trees have not turned as much as I had hoped for, but they still should be pretty glorious when  looking at them from inside the chapel. We noticed on the drive up that they had changed much more up here than at our lower elevation. 

I'll try to post a picture or two after we get home.

We had supper with the bride and groom last night and are meeting them for lunch today. Getting to spend some time with this son before the wedding and with the other son after the wedding. Can't ask for much more.

Hope everyone is having a great day. We certainly are.


----------



## telracs

*wanders in*
*passes out halloween mini-cupcakes*
*wanders out*


----------



## geoffthomas

Good Day all.
It is 52 here and it might go up to 55.  Nice day actually.
*eats the mini cupcake - says thanks to telracs*
Thorncrown Chapel:
Nestled in the Ozark Mountains near Eureka Springs, Arkansas
48 feet tall with 425 windows and over 6,000 square feet of glass
Chosen 4th on the AIA's top designs of the 20th century
LL (and II) what a great place for a wedding. I hope you enjoy yourselves.


----------



## inuyashatokikyo

*Good Morning Everybody!*

We have a lovely cloudy day in Bucharest, 43. 
I hope you all had a wonderful Halloween time!

Have a relaxing, happy Saturday!


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Good Morning on this first day of November.

Chill Factor in Sioux Falls is 19 brrrrrrr....should be cold and windy all day.










They are GONE !! All GONE!!.....no leaves left...snif, snif
Hope everyone has a great weekend


----------



## geoffthomas

It is cloudy here in Derwood.
the current temp is 46 and the high is not expected to go above 48.
Oh and did I say there is rain expected most of the day.
But it generally takes clouds to have rain and rain is a necessary and good thing.
So we will embrace the "gloom" and do indoor things.
Have a fabulous day.


----------



## Cherise

NapCat said:


> Oh My !!!


Wow! How gorgeous. Thanks for posting that.

Good morning from Spokane, where it's still dark at 7:28 am... The sun is up, sort of, but it is very overcast.


----------



## crebel

Good morning.  It is a chilly but sunny day here.  I finished a meeting about half an hour ago, shooed the committee out the door and am now plopped down in front of the tv watching college football.

Loonlover and Intinst, I hope today is everything wonderful for you and your family!

Everyone have a safe and happy day.


----------



## loonlover

Good morning. The temp this morning is 35 which is a whole lot warmer than yesterday's in Eureka Springs. We are expecting a high of 61 today and will be back in the 70s by tomorrow.

The wedding yesterday was beautiful with a very nice, intimate reception afterward. It was a small wedding, but really sweet. 

Don't know yet about pictures; our camera's batteries weren't charged like I thought so it may be a while before we have pictures.

Hope everyone has a peaceful Sunday.


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Good Morning

It is a breezy 41 in Sioux Falls, headed to around 60....nice autumn day. I am going to find a nice trail in the woods along the Big Sioux River and shuffle through the leaves on the path.










Hope everyone has a restful Sunday.


----------



## geoffthomas

Good Morning from derwood.
It is 43 on the way up to 46, cloudy and windy.
Have a great day.
I am off to hold an Open House.


----------



## Annalog

Good morning from southern Arizona. It rained a little earlier this morning. The high is predicted to be 72°F with intermittent clouds. I will head to work soon.

Hope your day is wonderful.


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Good Morning

32 in Sioux Falls and headed to rainy, windy 50s...
...and I will be working in the field all day. 
Wet paws again.....sigh

Have a great Monday


----------



## loonlover

Good morning. 39 degrees, going to 70 today.

We spent yesterday driving around the area showing our son and his girlfriend some of the things that had changed since his last visit. It was a fun day.  They will be flying back to NY this afternoon. It was a short visit, but very enjoyable.

Hope everyone has a great Monday.


----------



## Leslie

Good morning,

36 degrees with a high of 46 predicted. Wintery temps. Yesterday it snowed, although nothing is left on the ground--fortunately!

Have a great week everyone!

L


----------



## geoffthomas

Good Morning.
It is 47 with 60 possible later - sunny.


----------



## Annalog

Good morning from southern Arizona. It is currently 50°F and headed to a sunny 67°F. There is a freeze watch for tonight. I have today off so I will be harvesting mature luffas today and feeding the immature ones to the chickens. I will see if the nearly mature ones make it through the night as it is supposed to stay above freezing for at least a week after tonight.

Hope your day is wonderful.


----------



## Andra

Good morning and happy November and welcome standard time!!
We had a few cold fronts blow through over the weekend and the weather was awesome.  It's supposed to be cold and rainy this week which is not quite as awesome.  This morning I took my car to the shop so they can repair the back bumper where I was rear-ended the beginning of October.  Getting adjusted to a rental car is always amusing.
Those pictures of the chapel are amazing.  LL, I hope you got some good photos at the wedding.


----------



## spotsmom

High 30's this morning and maybe about 60 before rain moves in tomorrow.  I'm leaving in the morning for Seattle to bring in another batch of Rescue dogs from Taiwan.  Forecast in Seattle? Guess? RAIN!! I just hope there won't be snow going over the pass from Central Oregon.

Have a lovely day.


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Good Morning;

We are in store for a cool, but sunny day in Sioux Falls.

Have a great Tuesday !!


----------



## loonlover

Good morning. It is currently 53 degrees going to 71. We are expecting rain later in the day.

Our camera didn't work Saturday so we didn't get any pictures of the wedding, but our older son will be sending me some of the ones he took. I'll try to post some of them once he sends them. I should have dug my cell phone out and taken some, but that just didn't happen. 

Another death metal concert tonight. Hope it is as slow as the last one was.

Hope everyone has a great Tuesday.


----------



## Andra

Happy Tuesday!
And also Happy Birthday to my (little) niece who is 9 today.  I swear, she was just a little baby a few weeks ago...
We are a little warmer at 73 degrees this morning and we have some severe rain events headed our way.  My mom said that she heard it might rain like it did in 1998 around here - that was scary.  We had a lot of major roads closed because of water.  It might be a good thing that the Camaro is in the shop this week.  The rental that I have is a crossover so it's higher off the ground (well, most things are higher off the ground, except maybe a corvette).
At any rate, have a great day and stay safe!


----------



## crebel

Good morning!  The weather is overcast but not as cold today, looks like we will make it into the 60s.  I have been out to the polls already and accomplished my civic duty.

Everyone have a safe and happy day.


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Good Morning

47 and headed to a windy, rainy 55 in Sioux Falls, SD

Have a great day


----------



## geoffthomas

Good Morning from Derwood.
It is 57 with 62 later, cloudy.


----------



## loonlover

Good morning. It is 51 headed to a high of 54 with rain most of the day.

Late night last night and I'm waking up slowly this morning. It was a relative easy show, however.

Hope everyone has a great day.


----------



## Leslie

Cool and rainy this morning but it is supposed to clear up and be mild this afternoon, with temps in the 60s!

L


----------



## inuyashatokikyo

Good morning from Bucharest!
We have cold weather here, 37 and mist. But I expect the sun to be visible around noon!

Have a wonderful and happy day!


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Good Morning

27 in Sioux Falls headed to partly cloudy 49.  
I am going to be on the road today and tomorrow.

Have a great day.


----------



## loonlover

Good morning. It is 47 and is supposed to get to 68 today. We will also have abundant sunshine which is welcome after a couple of very gloomy days.

Hope everyone has a great day.


----------



## Leslie

Good morning,

Cloudy and mild in southern Maine this morning. Have a great Thursday everyone!

L


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Good Morning

Cold, cloudy and windy today across South Dakota and Minnesota. 
Great day for bridge inspections......brrrrrr

Happy Friday All


----------



## loonlover

Good morning. It is 34 degrees going to 60 with clear skies. Not bad for November.

Have a great Friday!


----------



## Jane917

Good morning from central WA. It is 47 and clear, with an expected high in the mid 50s today. The project of today is massive Fall yard cleanup, rewarded by a theater trip this evening to see Greater Tuna.


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Good Morning

24, cloudy and windy in Sioux Falls, South Dakota....only going to be in the 30s
I am headed to Sioux City, Iowa and Omaha, Nebraska.....where it will be toasty...in the 40s

















Have a great weekend


----------



## loonlover

Good morning. 42 degrees with cloudy skies and an expected high of 65.

A couple of errands on the agenda today. Then back to doing whatever we decide needs to be done today.

Hope you are having a great weekend.


----------



## Jane917

Good Morning! 37 and partly cloudy in central WA. It is supposed to get up to mid 50s. That is what was forecast yesterday, but it got to mid 60s and was beautiful. We are on Day 2 of Fall yard cleanup....with the help of 3 young men with good backs. So far they have hauled out 3 pickup loads, and there are probably 2 more to haul  out today. Have a nice weekend!


----------



## crebel

Good morning.  It is a nice, mild, sunny day here with temperatures expected to reach the 50s.  Tomorrow should be fairly nice as well before the Artic Express comes pouring in on Monday.

Everyone have a safe and happy day!


----------



## cinisajoy

Good morning.  Sunny and 60's here today.


----------



## loonlover

Good morning. 35 degrees but we're supposed to warm up to 65 and have sunshine.

Hope everyone has a peaceful Sunday.


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Good Morning

34, cloudy and calm in Omaha, Nebraska...the proverbial calm before the storm. 
I have had a delightful visit here, but must scamper back to Sioux Falls, South Dakota...
...where the forecast is using words no desert cat should ever hear....







"sleetsnow" ? Ugh

Hope everyone has a restful Sunday.


----------



## Leslie

Greetings from Atlanta, where it is sunny outside, but I don't know what the temperature is because I am stuck inside! Working all weekend...it's been good, though. I enjoy these workshops.

Have a good Sunday everyone!

L


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Good Morning from Sioux Falls, South Dakota








*+*







*=*









...enough said.....
Have a great day !!


----------



## Annalog

Good morning from southern Arizona. It is currently 51°F and headed to a sunny 79°F in Benson (5 degrees warmer in Tucson). Yesterday I completed my fourth half marathon with my fastest time to date; I am still very slow and was next to last in the event. I have a mild sunburn on both shoulders due to wearing the sleeveless running shirt that was part of my Mr. Stork outfit for the last half marathon but without the stork wings that protected my arms then.

Today I plan to work in the garden on my day off; I work tomorrow.

Hope your day is wonderful.


----------



## loonlover

Good morning. 43 degrees at the moment but we are headed to 73. A wind advisory is in effect and rain is in the forecast for tomorrow. This will be followed by the colder temperatures the weather media is so excited about. As if we have never seen lows in the 30s in November before.

Guess the time change is still affecting me. I seem to be waking up slightly earlier than I'd like.

Congratulations, Anna.

Hope everyone's week is off to a good start.


----------



## Annalog

Thanks, LL. Every half marathon so far has been different and special. I walked/ran (20 second intervals with lots of walking) most of this one with Dan, an army veteran who is a member of Team Red, White and Blue, a veteran nonprofit organization. Team RWB was one of the sponsors of the 2013 and 2014 Everyone Runs TMC, Fleet Feet Veterans Day Half Marathon and 5k Run events. The event proceeds go to the TMC Children's charity. About a mile before the finish, some of the other Team RWB members, including the one with a large US flag, came to walk/run with him to the finish. Dan finished about 5 minutes before I did. After I reached the Sabino High School track that was the start and finish of the race, Dan gave me a high five and he, his team mates, and my daughter joined me on the track. They started running about 20 yards before I was ready but I ran with them for about 20 seconds (my current limit with my knee) and went back to a walk. They also dropped back to a walk beside and behind me. When I reached the point where I knew that I could run to the finish, I started running, they started running, and then I was running faster than I have run in years. It felt as if I flew across the finish line. I ran out of energy as I reached the two people waiting to give me my finisher medal, shirt, and bottle of water. My daughter caught up to me and a race photographer took our photo. It was a perfect end to a wonderful race.

Edited to add photos:
My daughter and I before and after the race. In the after photo my daughter is wearing the race finisher shirt while I am carrying mine.


----------



## Andra

Happy Monday!
Anna, that sounds like you had a great time!
We are getting ready for some colder weather here in Austin.  We may even see a dip below freezing before Thanksgiving.
I hope you have an awesome day.


----------



## Leslie

I am home in Maine, safe and sound. Sunny and pleasant this morning--temp. around 50.

Have a great day everyone!

L


----------



## spotsmom

High 20's this morning and some flakes of white stuff. Maybe the mid 40's today before our Canadian friends send us cold weather (the teens tomorrow night) and highs in the 30's. Brrrr!!

Hope you all have a warm and nice day.


----------



## loonlover

Good morning. We currently have a temp of 61 but that won't last long. Temperatures are to drop as the day goes by with the possibility of some rain later this morning.  

Joe Bonamassa is in concert tonight at the arena. I'll be working and Intinst will be attending. Do I see a pattern here? Retirement is allowing him to do a few things that never seemed possible when he was working. Temps by the time doors open will be in the lower 40s.

Thank you to our veterans for serving.

Hope everyone has a great day.


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Good Morning All !!


----------



## crebel

Good morning and thank you on this Veteran's Day to all who have served.

It is 29 degrees here, 17 with the wind chill, and there is about 1/2" of that white stuff on the ground!  Yesterday it was 68 degrees, winter has begun.

Everyone have a safe and happy day.


----------



## spotsmom

25 this morning and into the 30's today.  But it's bright and sunny with no wind so it's ok.  Perhaps a shot of snow tomorrow.  Oh boy.

Hope you all are enjoying the day.Thanks, vets!


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Good Morning from Sioux Falls, SD where they say silly things like:








10°F Feels Like -8°F

Have a great day !!


----------



## Andra

Good morning!
Thanks NapCat, I was worried about temp 36, feels like 27.  Now I am slightly warmer.
Have a great day and stay warm.


----------



## loonlover

Good morning. We're at 33, feels like 33. But we do have gorgeous sunshine. 

Hope everyone has a great day.


----------



## Annalog

Good morning from southern Arizona. It is 50°F and mostly sunny with mid 70s predicted for the high (80°F in Tucson). I updated my previous post with photos.

Hope your day is wonderful.


----------



## crebel

Good morning, it is a little warmer here than where Napcat is - a tropical 24, a wind chill of 17, and another dusting of snow on the ground today.

Everyone stay warm and have and safe and happy day!


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Good Morning...
.......from Sioux Falls
.............from _*FROZEN*_ Sioux Falls










Have a great day !!


----------



## Sean Sweeney

34 degrees right now. Brr. I hate the cold. Good morning.


----------



## Andra

Good morning.  We are still having below normal temps here in Austin today.  It is barely above freezing and the wind chill is down in the 20s.  The wind is cutting right through my jeans when I walk in from the parking lot.  At least it's dry so we don't have dangerous road conditions.  And I have a stack of firewood so we keep a little fire going in the evenings.  The kitties really enjoy that.


----------



## Leslie

Good morning,

The thermometer reads 31 degrees but it feels warmer--must be all the sun.

Have a great day everyone!

L


----------



## spotsmom

Good morning from Central Oregon where it's 14 degrees and snowing. High today won't reach freezing, and supposed to snow all day. So glad I'm retired and don't have to drive to work!

Have a great day!


----------



## loonlover

Good morning. 30 degrees and going to 42. And is that really snow I see on objects? Yes, yes it is. I took a picture because I figure it will melt before II gets up.

Hope everyone has a great day. Stay safe.


----------



## crebel

Sean Sweeney said:


> 34 degrees right now. Brr. I hate the cold. Good morning.


Good morning, stranger! We were talking about you in chat the other night, were your ears burning? The lyrics of Secret Agent Man came up as a topic of conversation...

It is 26 degrees here, feels like 12, and there are flurries in the air. Everyone have a safe and happy day.


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Good Morning

_*ONE ! *_Just ONE degree in Sioux Falls, SD......why bother ??

Have a great Friday


----------



## Andra

Happy Friday!
It's still colder than usual in Austin, but we had some cloud cover last night so the temps didn't drop as low as the forecasters predicted.  I am planning to spend most of the weekend by the fireplace.  I have some new books that I have been saving


----------



## loonlover

Good morning. Only down to 28 this morning and an expected high of 42. 

We haven't stirred from the house for a couple of days, so think we will go somewhere today.

Everyone have a great day and stay warm.


----------



## crebel

Good morning.  My, the gorgeous sunshine is deceiving today.  It is 12 degrees and feels like 5,  but this is SO much better than excessive heat and humidity!

Everyone have a safe and happy day.


----------



## The Hooded Claw

Good morning from Oklahoma, where it is 25 degrees outside, and snow is predicted for the weekend.


----------



## geoffthomas

Good Morning from Derwood.
It is 38 with the high of 40 to come soon.
It is mostly sunny today, but the rain drops on the cars overnight froze so that they were ice this morning.


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Good Morning

I am going to cross off a line on my bucket list today: Front Row Seat at PRIARIE HOME COMPANION with Garrison Keillor.










I believe he is the Mark Twain of my generation.

Everyone have a great weekend !!


----------



## loonlover

Good morning. It is currently 23 degrees and is heading to 48.

There was a glorious view out my back door a few minutes ago as the rising sun made the yellow leaves on one of our trees golden. It doesn't last long but it is a joy to behold.

Enjoy the show, NapCat.

Everyone have a great Saturday.


----------



## geoffthomas

Good Morning all.
It is 31 on our porch this am.
And later we will hit a high of 40.
Mostly sunny today.
I hope you enjoy your day wherever you are.


----------



## crebel

Good morning!  It is 24 degrees and snowing here.  We are in our first Winter Weather Advisory of the season and I have already made the obligatory grocery run for bread, milk, bottled water, and toilet paper.

Be sure to tell us all about the show, Napcat, enjoy!

Everyone have a safe and happy day.


----------



## Jane917

It is 9 degrees and clear here today in central WA. I don't see much chance of it warming much. A good day to stay home and make soup.

*NapCat*, I saw PHC several years ago in Butte, MT. It remains one of the thrills of my life.


----------



## spotsmom

8 this morning and maybe low 30's today. Lots of sun. We only got 2-3inches of snow whereas Bend, 20 mi north, got well over a foot! Usually it's the other way round. 

Enjoy PHC, NapCat!!


----------



## Andra

Happy Saturday! We have temps in the 40s and I am sitting in front of a fire with a kitty in my lap while reading a new book and drinking hot chocolate. Bliss!


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Good morning from Rochester, MN 

Last night's show was even more than I expected...I laughed, cried, sang and cheered.

I Have have a long, cold, snowy drive back to Sioux City.

Have a restful Sunday, All !


----------



## loonlover

Good morning. 39 degrees with temps falling as the day goes by. We may have some rain, maybe a little snow overnight.

Safe travels, NapCat.

Hope everyone has a peaceful Sunday.


----------



## crebel

Good morning.  Our snow ended overnight leaving us with about 4 inches on the ground.  With temperatures not expected to get out of the 30s for at least the next week, it's going to stick around for a while.

I'm glad your evening was so wonderful, Napcat!  Everyone have a safe and happy day.


----------



## spotsmom

Good morning! It was zero this morning but with a cloudless blue sky and no wind. We are off to a newly discovered breakfast place with the best home fries I can ever recall eating. 

Enjoy your day.


----------



## Annalog

Good morning from southern Arizona. It is currently 58°F and headed to the mid 60s. It is currently mostly cloudy but the forecast says partly to mostly sunny. 34°F is our predicted low with 35°F predicted for tomorrow night.

Glad to hear you had a wonderful evening, NapCat! 

I work this afternoon and evening but have tomorrow off and will be donating blood to the Red Cross if all goes well.

Hope your day is wonderful.


----------



## The Hooded Claw

At the very end of the morning I am watching snow begin to fall. First winter weather advisory for us also.


----------



## mlewis78

Napcat, I'm glad you enjoyed PHC.  I've been to a few shows in NYC  (going back to the '80s at Radio City, also Carnegie Hall and Town Hall -- where he does NYC shows now).  Also Ocean Grove NJ Great Auditorium.  My brother Paul is a big fan and went out to St. Paul twice to see PHC, including the anniversary 4th of July weekend this year.


----------



## NapCat (retired)

_Good Morning and Happy Monday !!
........from Sioux Falls, South Dakota.








.

The forecast is for a high (?) chill factor of minus 10 !!  REALLY ?? 

I hope everyone has a safe and toasty day._


----------



## Annalog

Good morning from southern Arizona. Mid 30s headed to a sunny low 60s here. All of the outside water dishes were covered with ice this morning. A hard freeze is predicted for tonight. (I thought that is what we had last nght.  )

Off to donate blood and then do chores for my mom.

Hope your day is wonderful.


----------



## crebel

Good morning.  Cold, cold here today with wind chills well below zero.

Everyone stay warm and have a safe and happy day.


----------



## Leslie

Good morning,

It is cold and miserable here in southern Maine--a rainy, slushy, snowy mix. Yuck!

Have a great day everyone!

L


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Yay, we can finally get on KB!  GOOOOOOD MORNING!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## loonlover

Good morning. 28 degrees when I woke up this morning. Already up to 32 but won't make it to 40 today. We do have sunny skies.

Hope everyone has a good day.


----------



## Andra

Good morning.  It was 30 degrees when I drove in today.  At least it's dry so we don't have nasty road conditions 
I am having a Monday - things at work are crazy, servers are down and DNS is all messed up.  Then on top of that kboards was also down - yikes!!
Stay warm and have a great day!


----------



## spotsmom

9 this morning, expecting to hit 32. But the sky is blue and cloudless. 

Have a good day, regardless of your weather!


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Good Morning !!

The weather in Sioux Falls is....is...ugh, I just can't keep doing this day after day...  Please enjoy the following interlude...










....and have a great day


----------



## Andra

Good morning!
My weather app predicted 25 this morning.  I'm happy to say that it was wrong; the lowest temperature that I noticed on the drive in was 31.  I get to pick up my car from the shop today and I will be very glad to get my heated seats back!!
Hang in there NapCat.


----------



## crebel

Good morning.  The January-like temperatures continue at 8 degrees this morning with a wind chill of -10.  I feel your pain, NapCat, it must be much harder for a desert homebody to deal with.

Everyone have a safe and happy day.


----------



## NapCat (retired)

crebel said:


> I feel your pain, NapCat...


Remember I spent few years in Iowa...


----------



## geoffthomas

Good Morning.
It is 28 here in Derwood.
We are expecting a high of 29 soon.
Sunny - windy (very).


----------



## crebel

NapCat said:


> Remember I spent few years in Iowa...


I do remember! Still, the bitter cold was in the later months when it is more expected. These temperatures in November are harder to deal with. Hope you have appropriate clothes this time!

eta: And thank goodness we aren't in Buffalo, NY, where they are get 3-5" of snow an hour right now with temperatures 30 degrees below average! Yikes.


----------



## Jane917

19 degrees and clear here in Wenatchee, WA.


----------



## Annalog

Good morning from southern Arizona. It is currently in the mid 40s and headed to mostly sunny mid 60s but it was in the mid 30s when I fed the chickens and broke the ice in their water dishes. Glad I live where the weather is balmy compared to the weather farther north and east.

Stay warm and safe. Hope your day is wonderful.


----------



## loonlover

Good afternoon. It was 19 when I got up this morning, but we have already surpassed the predicted high of 38.

I am wondering why I chose the coldest morning to schedule the dog for grooming. Anyway, we headed out early and took care of some errands. 

Hope everyone is having a wonderful day in spite of the weather.


----------



## Andra

I found this on CNN earlier today and thought it was funny:
(CNN) -- The calendar says it's more than a month until the official start of winter, but Mother Nature said differently Tuesday morning.
Every state in the Union except Hawaii had a reporting station somewhere in the state below freezing.

http://www.cnn.com/2014/11/18/us/cold-temps/index.html?hpt=hp_t2


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Good Morning

It is 79 with gentle tropical breezes in Rio de Janeiro this morning.










So why am I in Sioux Falls ??

Have a great day


----------



## Leslie

Good morning,

Maine is cold like the rest of the US--30 degrees with a wind chill of 12! Ack!

I was in Buffalo on Friday. Fortunately I missed the storm.

Have a great day everyone!

L


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## loonlover

Good morning. It is 33 degrees here heading to a high in the 50s.

Hope everyone has a great day.


----------



## spotsmom

27 this morning and above freezing today for the first time in days. 

Glad I'm not shuffling off to Buffalo. 

Stay warm, kids!


----------



## crebel

Good morning!  It is also 27 here and we have already had our high of the day.  It is also really windy.

Leslie, so glad you go out of Buffalo before the storm hit!  We might not have seen you before spring thaw!  In a few hours I am heading to my sister's house for a few days.  It's cold out there, but everything is dry and no icky weather is predicted for the next week.  Is everyone getting ready for Thanksgiving yet?  I have gone from just DH and myself for turkey day to both kids and their families coming - YAY!  The menu is now expanding daily...

Everyone stay warm and have a safe and happy day.


----------



## geoffthomas

Good day all from Derwood.
It is 25 here this morning with the high hitting 32.
I can tell that winter is here....my trees are shedding:
The ginko tree has had it's leaves turn yellow and drop off

and the dawn redwood has it's green turning brown and dropping off

All the other trees do things a little at a time but these two go from leafed to bare in one day.


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Good Morning from Sioux Falls, South Dakota...


















Have a great day !!


----------



## Andra

Good morning!
We are warmer in central Texas today - it's only in the low 50s and we should get to the upper 60s by the end of the day.  This is more normal weather for us this time of year.
Of course, that also means that the temperature in our building at work is back to sauna... and just when I was getting used to wearing layers to keep warm.
The week is almost over - hang in there!


----------



## loonlover

Good morning. We made it up to 60 yesterday but it won't be quite that warm today. It was too windy yesterday to try to do anything with the leaves that have finally started falling in abundance.

Hope everyone's day is a good one.


----------



## crebel

Good morning.  Still windy and chilly at 24 degrees here, but we have gorgeous sunshine. 

Everyone have a safe and happy day.


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Good Morning

Sioux Falls temperature is finally above zero.....










.........folks here are breaking out shorts and washing cars !!

Have a great day !!


----------



## loonlover

Good morning. It is currently 42 and should warm up to about the same as yesterday which was 58. Light rain is falling but it does'nt look like it will last very long.

I've put off the vacuuming and dusting this week. Must spend some time on it today.

Hope everyone has a great Friday.


----------



## crebel

Good morning.  17 degrees here and icy rain predicted for the evening before warming and waking up to fog tomorrow.  A little bit of everything in the weather the last week or so!

My sister and I are headed out in a bit to visit with our mother for a few hours.  Some shopping and lunch out are probably on the agenda.

Everyone have a safe and happy day.


----------



## spotsmom

35 this morning and into the low 40's today.  The snow is washing away, although more may be on the way for Sunday.

I'm off to a Stitch 'n Bitch luncheon with some knitters (one is a friend of mine).  Will see if something I'd like to pursue.

Stay warm and have a happy day!


----------



## geoffthomas

It is not morning anymore, but Good Day anyway.
It is still cold here, but we will now have a warming for a few days before real cold again.
Does it seem like "someone" is playing with the global thermostat to anyone else but me?


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Good Morning from Sioux Falls where we have 28 degrees and "Ice Fog".
"Ice Fog" coats the tree branches with clear ice, turning the landscape into a huge ballroom with massive chandeliers...to my mind, one of natures most beautiful displays.










Hope everyone is having a great weekend.


----------



## loonlover

Good morning. 48 degrees here with cloudy skies and a predicted high of 68. No complaints here. I haven't been out to check the rainfall received yesterday.

Ice fog is a beautiful sight. More beautiful if you don't have to go anywhere.

Hope everyone is having a great pre-Thanksgiving weekend.


----------



## geoffthomas

Good Morning from Maryland.
It is 38 here with 46 the high later. 
And partly cloudy,


----------



## spotsmom

38 this morning and "snaining". May turn to snow later. 

Grocery stores are packed with people standing in the middle of the aisles just staring. Pre-Thanksgiving madness. 

Have a good weekend.


----------



## Leslie

Good afternoon,

Chilly here in Maine. It's been chilly for a few days now. I got really grouchy when I had to wear my January coat the other day...it's still November. If it keeps up like this, I might be wearing my mother's old mink by the time it is officially winter.

Have a great day everyone,

L


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Good Morning from a rainy/snowy Sioux Falls

Went to see the Christmas lights at Falls Park last night....incredible and very unique; photos cannot quite capture it:










Hope everyone has a restful Sunday


----------



## Jane917

42 and cloudy in central WA. The snow we got the other day is melting fast. We will be on the road tomorrow, traveling to Portland for the holiday. I expect we will hit rain.


----------



## loonlover

Good morning. 59 and rain this morning.

We went out for breakfast this morning. Now all I need to do today is pack for our trip to Kansas tomorrow. Looks like we won't be driving in rain on the way up, but may have rain coming home on Friday.

Hope everyone is having a great Sunday.


----------



## Leslie

Good morning,

Milder today, which is nice, after a week of cold weather. Lots of sun, too.

Have a great Sunday everyone!

L


----------



## spotsmom

Good morning. 34 this morning and a winter wonderland outside, but it will melt off the main roads later. Has been quite nasty lately. 

Drive safely, crebel!

Have a restful day.


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Good Morning and Happy Monday

Cold and windy in Sioux Falls....

Have a great day !!


----------



## Leslie

Good morning,

After a nice day yesterday, today we have pouring rain and gloomy. Great start to the week. 😞

L


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## loonlover

Good morning. Looks like some windy conditions for our drive to Wichita. The skies will be clear however and temps tolerable. It is slightly colder where we are heading.

I think we will be on the road by 11. The dogs are at the kennel, all we have to do is load the car and tidy up a bit around the house. Oh, and get off the internet.

Hope everyone's week is off to a great start, in spite of the miserable weather some are experiencing.


----------



## crebel

Good morning.  We ended up with warmer weather, temperatures in the 50s and rain over the weekend.  I drove home in rain and, of course, as the temperatures fell into the teens overnight, woke up to ice this morning.  Looks pretty grey and gloomy out there, but the grandkids will be here by 11 and that will brighten my day!

Everyone have a happy day and safe travels to all who are heading out for the holidays.


----------



## spotsmom

Still good morning here.  I realized I wished crebel safe travels, and it should have been LL!!!

Very pretty day today and should be in the mid 50's by Wednesday before heading down again.

Hope you're having a good day.


----------



## crebel

spotsmom said:


> Still good morning here. I realized I wished crebel safe travels, and it should have been LL!!!
> 
> Very pretty day today and should be in the mid 50's by Wednesday before heading down again.
> 
> Hope you're having a good day.


I was travelling that day, but I wondered how you knew. I accepted the good wishes anyway and had an uneventful trip home in semi-yucky weather, so thanks!


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Good Morning

Sioux Falls has a chill factor of 4 with snow showers....

Busy day shutting down our office and preparing to move.

Have a great day.


----------



## Andra

Good morning from Brownsville Texas where it is an unusual 59 degrees this morning. It looks like the cold fronts are following us.


----------



## loonlover

Good morning from Wichita. It is chilly but sunny this morning. Should be warming up to tolerable temps later today.

We had an easy trip up yesterday. Will enjoy the visit with Intinst's mom and spending the holiday with her.

Hope everyone is having a great day.


----------



## crebel

Good morning.  23 degrees and sunny here.  We got a dusting of snow yesterday and are expecting some small accumulations tonight.  Today my excitement will consist of shampooing carpets and last-minute grocery shopping - WooHoo!

Everyone have a safe and happy day.


----------



## Annalog

Good morning, either extra early or extra late, from southern Arizona. I have been working an early schedule and missing mornings. From tomorrow through the weekend I will be staying at my mom's house with little Internet access.

A very early Happy Thanksgiving to all!

Hope your week is wonderful.


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Good Morning
Snow, snow everywhere....
I was planning to move back to Minneapolis today, but that would probably be unwise.










Looks like a quiet day in the hotel swimming pool, "Kindling" in front of the fireplace....and of course a nap.

This is the busiest travel day of the year.....be careful out there.


----------



## Leslie

Good morning,

We're preparing for snow this afternoon, but right now it is just cloudy and 43 degrees. A year ago today, we embarked on the four hour drive that took eight hours...I am glad I am not traveling this year!

Have a great Thanksgiving Eve, everyone!

L


----------



## crebel

Good morning.  Sleet and snow here this morning.  Like Leslie, I'm glad we are not on the roads this year.  Things should be clear tomorrow morning for the kids to come home.

Brining the turkey, setting the table, baking cookies all on the agenda for the day.

Everyone have a safe and happy day.


----------



## loonlover

Good morning. It is 46 degrees here which is 8 degrees warmer than it is at home. It will be windy today with not much temperature change.

Visiting and maybe a little driving around the old home town on the agenda today.

Happy Thanksgiving Eve, everyone.


----------



## EthanRussellErway

Good morning from Dewey, AZ.  It's currently 34 degrees but the high will be 70.

I'm going to get a lot of things done today!  I am!  No, really!


----------



## Andra

Happy day before turkey day!
It's 49 in Brownsville this morning but should get up in the 70s.
My MIL has been keeping us busy working around the house. We cleaned out the garage yesterday and I think cleaning the pantry is today's task.


----------



## crebel

Good morning and Happy Thanksgiving.

I have so many blessings in my life for which I am thankful.  One of them is the friends I have made here at KBoards.

Everyone have a safe and happy day.


----------



## Revolution

Good morning! (in approximately 9 hours time)


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Good Morning this Thanksgiving Day










I hope you are all celebrating with family and friends and have much to be Thankful for......
Have a great day !!!


----------



## loonlover

Good morning and Happy Thanksgiving!

We're celebrating with Intinst's mother. I talked to one of our sons last night and expect to talk to the other one some time today. Unless the TCU-Texas football game interferes with that.

Hope everyone is having a wonderful day with family and/or friends.


----------



## Andra

Good morning from Brownsville where it is 62 and sunny this Thanksgiving morning.
We are still at my mother-in-law's and are watching the parade. The turkey dinner will be this evening but she already has pots on the stove and it smells really good in here.
I'm with Chris - kboards and my friends here are near the top of my thankful list.
Be safe and have a great day!


----------



## Leslie

Good morning from southern Maine where it looks like Christmas, not Thanksgiving! We received about 8 inches of snow yesterday. Today it is 32 degrees and bright blue sky. Beautiful!

Have a happy day everyone!

L


----------



## spotsmom

Raining on and off today, but no snow.  Hoping you all have a wonderful day, whatever you're doing.  I'm cooking the Costco ham and watching the Seahawks!!

NapCat, I feel badly for your kitties not having their Tuna Turkey today.


----------



## Jane917

Avoid afternoon from Portland Oregon where we are. I siting for the week. Mild cloudy 60s weather. Happy Thanksgiving everyone. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## geoffthomas

Happy Thanksgiving Day all.
It has been a good day.  Dear Wife and I got up late and cleaned some and cooked some.
One of the twins came by with his wife and their two girls.
Got a call from the other twin and his wife (in Florida).
Eldest son is coming over around dinner time.
Youngest - our daughter - has gone to work.  Has to be open from 4 till 10 tonight.
Will call my sister and her family later.
Hope you are all having a good Thanksgiving.


----------



## NapCat (retired)

spotsmom said:


> NapCat, I feel badly for your kitties not having their Tuna Turkey today.


I sent them a card, promising a Tuna-stuffed Turkey when I return.....


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Good Morning

'da Cat is on the move....










.....headed back to Minneapolis today where it will be 27 and









Have a great and safe day......especially those of you involved with


----------



## loonlover

Good morning. It is currently 36 in Wichita and 32 at home. Highs both places are upper 50s to lower 60s. 

Looks like we'll have good weather for travel today. It will be good to sleep in my own bed tonight.

Hope everyone is having a great day.


----------



## Andra

Good morning! It is 55 degrees in Brownsville and we are packing up to head back north. Stay safe everyone.


----------



## Leslie

Good morning,

29 degrees and still lots of snow on the ground. Have a great day everyone!

L


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Good Morning from Minneapolis, MN
It is a foggy 27, headed to the 40s !!! Good Grief, we will get heat stroke !!

Have a great weekend and be safe out there with the shopping nuts....


----------



## DerekG

Good morning to all, from a 60 degree (chilly) morning in Florida!  Have a fantastic weekend!


----------



## crebel

Good morning.  It is already 40 here and heading higher through the day; most of our snow should melt today.

Everyone have a safe and happy day.


----------



## Leslie

Good morning from freezing southern Maine--

No temps in the 40s for us today! It is 22 degrees right now and we'll be lucky if it gets to 30. Lots of sun, though.

Have a great Saturday everyone!

L


----------



## loonlover

Good morning. It is currently 62 degrees and we are headed toward the 70s today. I have mixed feelings about it not being dry enough to rake leaves.

We've been to the post office to pick up the held mail and to the kennel to pick up the dogs. It is good to be back home.

Hope everyone is having a great Saturday, whether spent shopping, visiting with family, or just relaxing after the holiday.


----------



## spotsmom

31 this morning and maybe 40 today. Heavy rain yesterday washed out the snow. 

We're off to get straw and buy Christmas lights for the eaves of our house. Have never had them before. 

Glad everyone got home safely. Enjoy your day wherever you are.


----------



## loonlover

Good morning. Still warmish here at 65 with a predicted high of 72. We also have a lake wind advisory in effect so I guess no leaf raking again today. It looks like we have a pretty comfortable week in store with the chance of some rain.

Hope everyone has a peaceful Sunday.


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Good Morning

It is 14 in Bloomington, MN and going down....sigh
I enjoyed my assignment in Sioux Falls, but it is good to be back in the Minneapolis/St. Paul area.










I hope everyone has a restful Sunday


----------



## spotsmom

17 this morning with a cloudless blue sky and sun. Won't make it to freezing today but the sun makes it bearable. 

Hope your Sunday is going well.


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Good Morning from Bloomington, MN where the "weather-guessers" have thrown away the thermometer.
I did not know there was such a thing as a *WindChill Advisory*....it is now *-16* headed to *-7*....sheesh










Enjoy the first day of December


----------



## mlewis78

Good morning.  I'm not usually around here in the morning, but I couldn't sleep (thinking too much and weather changes affect me), so I am online.  

53 degrees in New York, going up to 59 and rain tonight, going down to 34.


----------



## Leslie

Good morning,

40 degrees and sunny here in southern Maine. Happy December everyone!

L


----------



## Andra

Good morning!
We are back in Austin after our Thanksgiving trip to see family.  It was 64 when I drove in to the office, but the weather app is now showing low 50s, and it's supposed to get down to 39ish later today.  We were just wearing shorts in Brownsville!


----------



## loonlover

Good morning. It is currently 42 and should only get to 44 today with a slight possibility of more rain. We received about 1/2 inch early this morning.

Hope everyone has a great Monday.


----------



## spotsmom

29 this morning and snowing. Snow Globe snowing. A lazy morning to read and listen to Michael Gettel's "Winter" album. No whales in this one, 'Cat!!

Stay warm. Glad everyone got home safely.


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Good Morning

ONE degree today in Minneapolis....
I am happy to say that my field work is completed and I should stay in the office for the next couple of months.

Have a great day !


----------



## Annalog

Good morning from southern Arizona. It is currently partly cloudy and 43°F with mostly cloudy and mid 70s expected later today. Showers are predicted for tonight.

Stay warm and safe. Hope your day is wonderful.


----------



## loonlover

Good morning. It is currently 34 and cloudy. Hopefully we make it into the 50s today.

Planning to get started putting up the Christmas decorations today.

Hope everyone has a great Tuesday.


----------



## Andra

Good morning!  It's 35 in Austin this morning and I haven't been brave enough to see if it's going to get any colder.  I am still trying to find exercise clothes that will let me walk outside without being cold all the time.  Any advice would be appreciated.


----------



## spotsmom

A balmy 34 this morning and maybe about 40 later. The contractor is working on the log accents for our front porch today. 

Boy, Christmas lights are expensive! Clerk in the store recommended the GE ones, because she said the cheap ones are often returned and only last a year or two. Thoughts?

As for walking in the cold, there are specific cold weather athletic clothes made for just that. I always recommend fleece on the top layer.  But it may be colder here than where you are. 

Happy Tuesday!!


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Good Morning

It is a blistering 13 degrees ABOVE in Minneapolis....

Have a Great Day !

(Spotsmom)....I have used inexpensive Christmas lights and have always regretted it...on the other hand, the prices have gotten unrealistic. I just do not decorate much any more....


----------



## loonlover

Good morning. 39 degrees with a 40% chance of rain and an expected high of 47.

An appointment at the dentist for II and haircuts for both of us on the agenda today. Then it will be back to working some more on the Christmas decorations. I have way too much stuff!

Hope everyone has a great day.


----------



## Andra

Morning from a grumpy person today.  It's 50 and foggy in Austin today.  If the fog clears out we may have some rain.
Going in search of caffeine and chocolate to see if I can get un-grumpy...
I hope no one else is grumpy today.


----------



## spotsmom

Good morning from Sunriver, Oregon where it's 23 with an expected high in the 30's.  Lots of freezing fog up north of here and I'm glad we don't have it.  Off to take the little kitty to the vet for a checkup where I expect him to say he recommends surgery (she has "an athletic injury and has been on the DL for a couple of months").  At least I have pet insurance on her!

NapCat, thanks for the comments re the lights. Yeah, the good ones are terribly expensive.  If we did all of our house visible from the road I think we'd have to take out a second mortgage!

If we only have one of us who's grumpy, I guess it's a good day.  Hope the caffeine and chocolate helped, Andra.


----------



## Annalog

Good morning from southern Arizona. Mid 60s and headed to a cloudy mid 70s. It rained a little last night and I am hoping for the predicted showers tomorrow.

Hope the caffeine and chocolate worked, Andra.

Hope everyone has a wonderful day.


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Good Morning from Minneapolis where it is 18 and may hit a high at the freezing mark.
I am off on a long road trip today inspecting bridges and meeting clients.  Good to get out of the office....

Have a great day


----------



## Andra

Good morning!  
Thank you very much for the positive thoughts.  I am glad to report that I am in a MUCH better mood today.  The chocolate and caffeine helped yesterday as did the awesome music I was listening to through my headphones - and then we had 150 2nd-graders come through the building singing Christmas carols.  I'm not a big kid fan, but this was really fun.  Do you know it's impossible to keep 150 kiddos singing songs at the same tempo??
I also talked to my boss and shifted my schedule a little earlier for the rest of December.  So I start up between 6:30 and 7:00, get a half hour lunch and leave by 3:30.  That will help me get across town before traffic gets really ugly.
It's 62 degrees and we have heavy fog this morning so that's kinda yucky.  But it should clear up later this afternoon.
Hope you all have an awesome day!


----------



## Annalog

Good morning from southern Arizona. It is currently raining and 58°F and headed to a cloudy mid 60s with intermittent rain. I have today off but will need to drive to Tucson for shopping.

Glad yesterday turned around, Andra. The ability to avoid holiday shopper traffic is an advantage.

Hope your day is full of wonder.


----------



## spotsmom

34 this morning with glare ice everywhere. Haven't seen a single car go up or down the road. Glad I have no need to go out today!

Stay safe and warm, all!!


----------



## loonlover

Good morning. It is foggy here and looks like it will stay gloomy for most of the day. But the temps are mild so I'm not complaining.

Hope everyone is having a great day.


----------



## Petra A. Bauer

Good morning from Berlin, Germany, where it is time to say "Good evening"  

3 degrees centigrade and fortunately no rain or snow. Snow belongs to the mountains, not on city streets.

Have a nice day everyone!


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Petra A. Bauer said:


> Snow belongs to the mountains, not on city streets.


I could not agree more, Petra !

Welcome...it is wonderful to have you at our little morning get-together


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Good Morning from Bloomington, MN

30 cloudy degrees and should be about the same all day.
In the office today.....

Have a great Friday All


----------



## Annalog

Welcome, Petra!

Good morning from southern Arizona. It is currently 42 32°F with a severe fog advisory and headed to a mostly sunny 68°F (5 F degrees warmer in Tucson). (Edited after scraping ice from the windshield of my car. Glad I got to my car early. Silly weather app! At least no fog yet. ) We had over a quarter of an inch of rain in our rain gauge yesterday.  I am leaving early to hopefully beat the fog and to allow extra time in case it is already foggy.

Hope your day is wonderful.


----------



## loonlover

Good morning. It is 53 here and we are supposed to be heading to 69. We do have the possibility of thunderstorms and there is a dense fog advisory in place at the moment.

I've got to finish the decorating today. Somehow, I didn't get much done yesterday.


----------



## Andra

Happy Friday!
It's back to being warm and muggy in Austin.  We are at 66 degrees and should get up into the 70s by this afternoon.  But it's also drippy and we have rain in the forecast.  Oh well, at least it's not freezing with rain - we can't handle that at all.
I hope you all have a great day and a wonderful weekend.


----------



## Leslie

Good morning from chilly southern Maine where it is currently 18 degrees and sunny.

Have a great Friday everyone!

L


----------



## spotsmom

32 right now and about 40 later. Overcast. 

Hello, Petra! The best Christmas I ever spent was in Germany. Beautiful, and lovely traditions. 

Have a good day everyone.


----------



## geoffthomas

Good Morning from Derwood.
It is 37 going up to 43 with light rain today.


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Good Morning
27 in Minneapolis and will be about the same all day.
Back to the office today......

Have a great and safe weekend.....beware of frenzied shoppers !!


----------



## loonlover

Good morning. It will be in the 50s all day any may clear before the day is over.

Two Trans-Siberian Orchestra performances at the arena today. My day will be 14+ hours as I agreed to come in this morning and monitor traffic around the box office. TSO always signs autographs after the second show so I'll be lucky to start home by midnight.  Not complaining as I haven't had to work since Nov. 11th.

Hope everyone has a great Saturday.


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Good Morning from Minneapolis.....

























Have a restful Sunday All !!


----------



## Annalog

Good morning from southern Arizona. It is currently in the low 40s and headed to sunny mid 70s. I work this afternoon so won't be outside much.

Hope your day is wonderful.


----------



## loonlover

Good morning. Currently 46 but only warming up to 50 today.

Long day yesterday at almost 15 hours on the clock. But things were slow, I was reading a good book (finished it about the time the concert was over), and I was getting paid. Can't ask for much more than that.

Hope everyone has a peaceful Sunday.


----------



## Jane917

Good morning from central WA! It is 36 degrees, pushing up to 40 degrees this morning. It rained last night and is quite foggy. Have a good Sunday1


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Good Morning

It is 34 and cloudy in Minneapolis, MN and will not change much...

Have a great and safe Monday


----------



## Annalog

Good morning from southern Arizona. It is currently in the mid 40s and headed to the low 70s with intermittent clouds. The app predicts "hazy moonlight" for the next hour but, looking out the window, it looks like a regular pre-dawn to me.

Hope your day is wonderful.


----------



## Leslie

Good morning from freezing southern Maine. It is currently 9 degrees and a high of 20 is predicted. Ack!

Have a great Monday everyone!

L


----------



## loonlover

Good morning. It is 36 going to 60 with partly cloudy skies.

Hope everyone's week is off to a good start.


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Good Morning

19 in Bloomington, MN and headed to the high 20s....."They" call this a _warming trend_....sigh

Have a great day !!


----------



## loonlover

Good morning. It was 34 when I arose and we are heading to 55 with bright sunshine.

Haircuts and leaf raking on our agenda for the day.

Hope everyone has a great day.


----------



## BTackitt

a brisk 39* and dense fog close to the heart of Texas...


----------



## Annalog

Good morning from southern Arizona. It is currently in the low 50s and headed to the low 70s with intermittent clouds. I am off today and hope to spend some time digging in the garden.

Hope your day is wonderful.


----------



## Jane917

It is 37 degrees and raining in central WA. I am heading out of town for a couple of days of work.  Have a good day, everyone.


----------



## Andra

Good morning!  It's sunny and in the mid 50s here in Austin this morning.  We are supposed to get close t0 70 later today.
I am running late because I had to drop off my 19-year-old Figaro-kitty at the kitty clinic.  He's on day 4 of getting IV fluids to combat some severe dehydration.  He was definitely feeling better when I picked him up last night and I had to fight him to get him the carrier this morning so that's a good sign.  I am not ready to be without my Figaro (well, I don't think I'll ever be ready) so I'm relieved that he's responding well to treatment.  And apparently he's suckered all the lab techs because they were happy to see him this morning.
I hope you have an awesome day!


----------



## spotsmom

Sorry to be so late, but I also had to drop off our kitty at the vet's.  She's having surgery on her shoulder (aka her "athletic injury").  Fortunately, she's only 1.5 yrs old AND I have pet insurance!!  Supposedly a $1700-1900 procedure.  Ye gads!

Andra, I'm sending good thoughts for your kitty.  My first kitty made it to 19.5 and I mourned her terribly.  She had been all over the US with me and kept me sane during some major events.

In the 40's today with rain on and off.  We're supposed to perhaps have major snow at the end of the week, and rain before then.  Glad we got the Christmas lights up a couple of days ago!

Hope you are all enjoying your day. Leslie, sounds like you need to batten down the hatches for an upcoming storm!!


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Good Morning All

It is a foggy 22 in Minneapolis, but may make it above freezing !! whoopee !
Have a great day


----------



## Andra

Happy hump day!
It already feels like today should be Friday...  We are having typical Texas weather today: starting out in the 50s and heading to the 70s.  My allergies are kicking up again as well, so we must have had a small front.

Thank you spotsmom.  I got to bring Figaro home yesterday and he is doing much better.  We are going to be keeping a close eye on him to make sure that his kidneys are working as best they can.  The vet thinks we can get him to gain a pound by February so he gets to have lots of canned food (with extra water/gravy).  I know I'm very lucky to have had him in our lives for so long, I am greedy and want more time.  I know it will be coming.  Until then, I'm just going to spoil him even more rotten than usual.


----------



## loonlover

Good morning. It was 28 when I arose. We are supposed to only get up to 48 today.

We did get the front yard raked yesterday. It sure looks a lot better.

Grocery shopping and the poodle's annual exam on the agenda today. I need to be caught up on chores as Garth Brooks is in concert at the arena Thurs-Sat. All 3 nights are sold out so I expect to be busy.

Hope everyone is enjoying their day.


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Good Morning

I will be flying to Sioux Falls today for meetings...28 with snow/freezing drizzle most of the day....sigh

Keep Well, Everyone !!


----------



## Leslie

Good morning from Southern Maine where it continues to rain but at least it is not freezing anymore. Have a good Thursday everyone.

L


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## geoffthomas

Good Morning from Derwood.
It is 30 now with 39 later under cloudy skies.


----------



## loonlover

Good morning. It is currently 36 and we are expecting a high of 51 with overcast skies.

Around 17,000 people(Intinst will be one of them) are expected to be at the arena tonight for Garth Brooks. I expect to be busy.

Hope everyone has a great day.


----------



## spotsmom

Good morning. It's currently 44 with light rain. High wind warning until 10 tonight and some snow. Am staying home today and keeping warm!

Wishing you all a great day.


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Good Morning

Foggy with a drizzly 34 in Minneapolis.... looks like more of the same all day.
Had a long day yesterday and wish I could take today off....but have lots to do in the office.....sigh

Have a great Friday, everyone !!


----------



## loonlover

Good morning. We won't see much temperature change today from our current 43 to maybe 50. There is a 20% chance of rain and it will be gloomy all day.

Last night's concert was easier than I expected. We'll see how tonight's goes.

Hope your Friday is the beginning of a great weekend.


----------



## Andra

Happy Friday!
It's in the 50s and rather dreary today.  It's kind of misting.  This is definitely good "sit in front of the fire" weather.  Good things that's what I had planned


----------



## Jane917

It is 41 and overcast in central WA this morning. The sun is supposed to shine tomorrow!


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Good Morning from Minneapolis

Another foggy (read: "better than snow...") day in the 40s.
I am only working a half day, then a few of us are going on a tour of local coffee shops.










Should be a fun.

Hope everyone is having a safe and happy weekend (...watch out for the sale-crazed shoppers !!)


----------



## Leslie

We had about 2" of snow overnight. It looks very Christmas-sy out there. 32 degrees right now.

Have a good day everyone!

L


----------



## spotsmom

24 this morning but clear. We may get to the mid-high 30's today. Hope you're off to a great weekend start.


----------



## Chuck Habakkuk

It's cold in Hoosier country, hope ya'll are staying toasty where'er you are.


----------



## Jane917

30 degrees and sunny in central WA! From the looks of it, we had a hard freeze last night. Have a good weekend!


----------



## geoffthomas

Good Morning from Derwood.
It is 40 now with 43 later with some sun and some clouds.


----------



## loonlover

Good morning. It was in the 40s when I got up and we are headed to a high of 61. And the sun has appeared. Nice after a few days of gloom.

Last night's concert was a little more hectic than the first one. I'll settle for somewhere in between for the last one. I have been impressed by the attitude of both Garth and Trisha's treatment of arena staff. They appear to be kind, caring, and considerate people. Not at all full of themselves.

Hope everyone is having a great weekend.


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Good Morning from Minneapolis

We are having drizzle and fog with temperatures in the mid 50s !!! Heat Wave !!!
Finally have a day off....so far the only plans are laundry and a nap....










Have a great day !!


----------



## Leslie

Good morning,

36 degrees and sunny this morning. I need to make a cheesecake for the holiday party at the clinic. And find an ornament for the Yankee Swap.

Have a good Sunday everyone!

L


----------



## Chuck Habakkuk

Mornin' freind-Os. The best part of waking up for me is that when I do, my wife is right there with me.

I'm getting read to go watch the Indianapolis-Houston football game with my pa. Go Colts!


----------



## Jane917

31 and overcast in central WA. Another hard frost last night. 

This is a good day to start the Christmas cookie baking. I am armed with cardamom and crystalized ginger for all things gingery.


----------



## loonlover

Good morning. Looks like we're in for a fairly nice day. Partly sunny and temps in the 60s.

I decided I deserved breakfast out after three busy nights at the arena. I actually had to work!    I was very grateful I have the post I do. Would not have enjoyed being on the concourse amongst the 17,000 people there each night. I do know I'm very lucky in my part-time-after-retirement job.

Hope everyone is having a peaceful, relaxing Sunday.


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Good Morning from Minneapolis....

.....where it is currently 50 with light rain and calm winds.....headed to:
_ .........23 with heavy snow and gusty winds !!_ YUK

Have a great and safe Monday


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

*sticks head in Good Morning Thread door*

Good morning everyone!!!!!!!!           

Minneapolis!!!!!  Yay, Minnesota!  Napcat, have you made it up to Hibbing yet?

Betsy


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> Napcat, have you made it up to Hibbing yet?


YUP ! Had some work up there a couple of months ago...as a geologist, I found the area fascinating !!


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

NapCat said:


> YUP ! Had some work up there a couple of months ago...as a geologist, I found the area fascinating !!


I should had you visit my aunt! She would have plied you with coffee and pastry. 

We used to "pick agates" as it was called everywhere.  I have a big ol' agate-y rock we brought home from there.

Betsy


----------



## geoffthomas

Good Morning from Derwood where it is 39 expecting a high of 50.


----------



## crebel

Good morning!  It has been grey, foggy, wet and gloomy here for what seems like weeks - today will be no different, but our temperatures were in the low 60s over the weekend!

Everyone have a safe and happy day.


----------



## Chuck Habakkuk

Good morning friend-Os! Big day of writing today. Got a flash of inspiration last night and wrote it down, so I think I'll pump out this short story before getting to my *real* job.... Sigh...


----------



## loonlover

Good morning. I'm almost hesitant to post our weather. We are expecting a high of 70 with clear skies. We'll be back to more normal December temps by tomorrow.

Hope everyone's week is off to a good start.


----------



## spotsmom

24 this morning and a bit of snow fell overnight. Enough to make driving dicey this morning. Only supposed to be in the high 30's today. 

Hope you had a nice weekend and are having a good start to your week.


----------



## Andra

Good morning! Austin is enjoying the same type weather as LL.
I have the day off to celebrate Hobbits!!! DH and I are going to the Hobbit marathon at Alamo Drafthouse today. Woot!! I am glad they have mostly comfortable seats


----------



## telracs

i'm seeing a live production of Mr. Magoo's Christmas Carol tonight.


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Good Morning from Minneapolis

Chill Factor of 11 with snow.....brrrr

Have a great day, All !!


----------



## Andra

Good morning!
I dragged myself up to work today in spite of a lack of sleep.  The Hobbit (seen in its entirety) was pretty amazing and I was hyper by the time we got home.  I don't know how much I'd enjoy the last movie all by itself since I am not crazy about epic fight sequences.  It also didn't help matters that I knew who wasn't supposed to make it and I kept closing my eyes in case this was the place it happened...
My Figaro-kitty is doing better according to the vet.  We are supposed to make sure he drinks lots of fluids and he has to go in twice a week for them to give hime fluids sub-q.  But he put on .4 pounds between last Tuesday and Saturday, so that's a very good thing.  I may have him around a bit longer after all.
We are back down in the 40s this morning and supposed to stay colder again today.  I think I need a walk outside to help me wake up.  Have a great day!


----------



## loonlover

Good morning. 39 degrees with sunshine.

We're headed to Hot Springs today to take in the Christmas lights at Garvan Gardens tonight. Looks like we'll be bundling up some.

Hope everyone has a great day.


----------



## geoffthomas

Good Morning all.
It is 38 with a high of 43 later and it is supposed to rain all day.
The city had an underground water main break and flood a major Metrorail station lower rails.....so in morning rush hour three lines are practically shut down.  Commuters are being told to drive around to the lines that are still open and just try to park there.  Or they can go normal and try to get on the extra busses that the system is trying to dump on the streets to run the traffic on the roads.  Not a good start - for a lot of people.


----------



## Chuck Habakkuk

Sounds like a nightmare, Geoff. 

Our neighborhood is overwhelmed by crows. I think there are about fifty thousand of them in the trees like a bunch of ebon leaves. They're making quite a mess of the sidewalks and cars below them.


----------



## DerekG

Good morning to all from chilly Florida!


----------



## crebel

Good morning.  Still gloomy and wet here (but not snow!) with winds to 50 mph today, definitely qualifies as a "blustery" day.

Everyone have a safe and happy day.


----------



## spotsmom

Andra, great news about your kitty! I have a friend who did the fluids at home and that cat lived a couple of years and maintained his typical, somewhat sour, temperament throughout!

27 this morning and into the mid 30's today. I hope the roads melt so I can get my cat into the vet for her one week post surgery checkup. 

Enjoy your day. Aren't you glad you're not sloshing through a commute, Geoff?


----------



## geoffthomas

spotsmom said:


> Enjoy your day. Aren't you glad you're not sloshing through a commute, Geoff?


Yes I am quite content to be "working" from home.


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Good Morning

10 degrees in Minneapolis, going to 20....sigh

Have a great day !


----------



## crebel

Good morning!  Ditto on the NapCat weather report.

Everyone have a safe and happy day.


----------



## Andra

Good morning and welcome to the new people in the good morning thread 
It's 50 and drizzly in Austin this morning.  The forecast shows a 60% chance of rain later today.
Have a great day!


----------



## Leslie

Good morning,

Pouring rain, gray and dreary, 36 degrees. It looked like Christmas on Sunday but today it just looks blah.

Have a great Wednesday everyone. A week from today will be Christmas Eve. I just ordered our Christmas roast beef and am working on ordering some oysters, although they keep hanging up on me at the fish market! LOL.

L


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## loonlover

Good morning from Hot Springs Ar. It is currently 33 here as well as at home. Going up to 47 with a slight possibility of rain by early evening both places.

We enjoyed the Christmas lights at Garvan Gardens last night. I'm not sure if they consider themselves a botanical garden or what, but there were all kinds of Christmas displays among the trees and plants. The tour ended with hot chocolate and we followed up with a stop at Ruby Tuesday. I'm looking forward to coming back to the gardens in the spring. It will be a lovely place to see the dogwoods in bloom. Just one of those places we should have started coming to long before now.

Hope everyone is having a great day.


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Good Morning

8 cloudy degrees in Minneapolis......just 8 of 'em

Have a great day !


----------



## Andra

Happy Thursday!
It's still around 50 degrees and dreary today.  I might need to have a fire tonight 
I'm sure the kitty-boys will approve.
Christmas is a week from today.  I need to check my lists in case I need to make any more mall runs.
Stay warm!


----------



## crebel

Good morning.  24 degrees and snowing here.  There was no snow in the forecast...I'm just sayin'

Everyone have a safe and happy day.


----------



## Leslie

Good morning,

36 degrees here in southern Maine. It's finally stopped raining but it is still gray and blah.

Have a great day everyone!

L


----------



## Annalog

Good morning from southern Arizona. It is currently 44°F and cloudy; headed to 54°F and rainy. I am off today and will be catching up on chores around the house.

Hope your day is wonderful.


----------



## loonlover

Good morning. It is 38 here and very gloomy. We did get some rain overnight.

Hope everyone is having a good day in spite of weather woes.


----------



## Jane917

37 and overcast in central WA. Rainy days ahead are in the forecast.


----------



## spotsmom

33 this morning and maybe getting a few degrees warmer later on. 

Hope you're gonna have a great day!


----------



## geoffthomas

Good day all.


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Good Morning

24 and cloudy in Minneapolis......headed to 30 and cloudy. For some reason, the newscasters are all excited about this....
I am working in the field today...nice break from the office.

Have a great day !!


----------



## Annalog

Good morning from southern Arizona. It is currently 32°F and mostly clear and headed to 58°F and mostly sunny according to the forecast. Raining all day when I am off and sunny all day when I am working sounds about right.  I knew that leaving that second bag of chicken feed in the car for the morning was a good idea. 

Hope your day is wonderful.


----------



## loonlover

Good morning. It is currently 41 and won't warm up much more today. Overcast skies in store again.

We're going to be Christmas shopping today for a gift for some friends. What we had originally picked out for them was no longer in stock when I finally tried to order it. Then I couldn't come up with alternate ideas. Lesson learned to not wait next time. We're going to explore some of the little shops in the River Market to see what is available.

Hope everyone has a great day.


----------



## Andra

Happy Friday!!
It's still nasty and damp in Austin today.  In fact, it's a little colder; we are hovering in the mid 40s.  But it's my last day at work until after Christmas so I don't care.  I just have to get through my long to-do list for today and then I am on vacation and can sit in front of the fireplace all day if I want.


----------



## Leslie

Good morning,

31 degrees and sunny this morning. Have a great day everyone!

L


----------



## Jane917

36 and drizzly in NC WA. Running out to finish some last minute shopping, the spend the day baking. Have a wonderful weekend!


----------



## spotsmom

35 this morning with rain predicted. However it's pouring snow up at Mt Bachelor to make the powderhounds excited. 

Going into town today to shake my head while buying gift cards. Christmas shopping completed in less than 5 minutes. Humbug on that!!


----------



## Chuck Habakkuk

Morning's here!

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IHfmi-aIWpI


----------



## loonlover

Good morning. The temperature is 39 but we're supposed to be heading to 50. It will be partly cloudy all day.

Razorback basketball at the arena tonight. That is always a fun event. How long it takes to clear the building afterward will depend on the outcome of the game.

Hope everyone is having a pleasant weekend and isn't too frazzled by the seasonal chores.


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Good Morning

32 with "Wintry Mix" in Minneapolis" with no change in the forecast.

As only the government can do, "they" begged some of us to stay through the holidays due to the huge backlog of work we have......and now they have closed the office to save money.

So I will only work Monday - Wednesday 8 hrs/day this week....silly, but I am exhausted and happy for the down-time.










Have a great day....please be careful with the last minute shoppers thrashing around out there !!


----------



## Chuck Habakkuk

It snowed last night. It's really cold. Mornin' all. Now I'm going back to bed.


----------



## Leslie

Good morning,

28 degrees and sunny. This morning got off to an erratic start but things seem to be settling down now.

L


----------



## geoffthomas

good morning all.
It is 32 now with 37 possible.
Pretty overcast again.


----------



## spotsmom

35 this morning and heading upward. Pouring rain. Mt Bachelor has 7" of fresh powder so I'm sure some crazies are up there in a mini blizzard. But then things warm up and their snow turns to rain and they're expecting FIVE AND A HALF INCHES of rain by Monday!! I can see our pasture filling with water fast!!

So I'm staying inside. Did all the Christmas shopping yesterday. Standing in front of a gift card kiosk is exhausting. 

Happy Saturday!


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Good Morning








...Again

Hope everyone is having a peaceful and festive weekend


----------



## The Hooded Claw

Good morning all....

I've been having an unusual problem, waking up too early! Woke up at 5:15 yesterday and couldn't fall asleep again. Woke up at 6:15 this morning, and went ahead and got up instead of fighting it.

Very overcast, but otherwise seasonably chilly here.


----------



## loonlover

Good morning. Currently 31 going to 55 with mostly cloudy skies. It is supposed to be clear later.

Two women's basketball games at the arena today. Texas vs Texas A&M and Arkansas vs Oklahoma. Women's basketball doesn't attract much of a crowd so should be another easy day with lots of reading time. 

Hope everyone is having a peaceful Sunday.


----------



## crebel

Good morning!  Thank goodness KBoards is back this morning, I went through withdrawals last night!

Off to a family holiday get-together in just a little bit.  Should be a fun day with lots and lots of good food and friends.  Weather is overcast, a little foggy and kind of dreary, but travel should not be a problem.

Everyone have a safe and happy day.


----------



## spotsmom

35 this morning and more rain. My assignment up at Mt Bachelor was cancelled for today  , so we're going out to breakfast before settling in for the Seahawks game. 

A dozen Canada Geese are out in the slough making music!!


----------



## Annalog

Good morning from southern Arizona. First day of winter has lows in the mid 30s, currently in the mid 40s, and headed to a mostly sunny mid 60s. Forecast for the week is about the same with the high droping to the mid 50s. 

I survived what I heard on the radio referred to as Super Saturday (last shopping Saturday before Christmas). I work this afternoon and evening. I have Monday off and will do my traditional holiday baking (butterscotch brownies that I can no longer eat). I will be working Christmas Eve late and go to work Christmas Day from 10 pm until 7 am the next morning (resetting the store while it is closed). The good news is that I will miss the day after Christmas return insanity.  I have figured out when I will be able to visit with various family. 

Hope your day is wonderful.


----------



## geoffthomas

Good day all.
It is 40 here and sunny.


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Good Morning

It is almost tropical in Minneapolis today...._upper _30s with rain.

Christmas Week begins......have fun and be safe !!


----------



## loonlover

Good morning. It is around 50 here with some rain likely.

Nothing happening at the arena for the next 2-3 weeks so I intend to kick back for a little, then tackle some chores here at the house. II did some sorting and organizing in the utility room while I was at work yesterday. The shelves he worked on sure do look nice.

Hope everyone's holiday week is off to a great start.


----------



## crebel

Good morning.  Busy, busy week ahead and I hope the weather cooperates while folks are travelling.

Everybody have a safe and happy day!


----------



## spotsmom

41 this morning but at least the rain appears to be gone. 

NapCat, you didn't want to go bask in the desert for the holidays? Poor cats!!

Stay safe, y'all!


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Good Morning from a snowy Minneapolis.

34 with showers all day.

Have a great day !!


----------



## loonlover

Good morning. Rain in store for today with temps in the low 50s.

Hope everyone has a great day.


----------



## spotsmom

Low 40's at the moment, but a very unseasonable 52 today before it turns colder with perhaps some snow in the forecast. 

Hope all your shopping is done!!


----------



## Leslie

Not quite morning but better late than never.

It is 35 here and raining. RAINING, not snow, and it is supposed to rain for the next 3 days!! Talk about dreary Christmas weather. Oh well, we'll fill the house with good cheer and enjoy ourselves, in spite of the precipitation.

Have a great Tuesday everyone!

L


----------



## geoffthomas

It is 45 here with "dense" fog.


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Good Morning...and










I hope everyone has their plans completed. Now relax and enjoy Christmas with your friends and families.

...and those of you traveling, please be careful.


----------



## crebel

Good Morning!  In the kitchen already preparing last-minute food as our kids and grandkids will be here today at 9 a.m.  DD and her spouse are already on the road.  Looking forward to a wonderful day of family and celebration.

Everyone have a safe and happy Christmas Eve if you celebrate and a wonderful and safe December 24th if you don't!


----------



## loonlover

Good morning. Bright sunshine coming in my windows. Looks like a beautiful day in store even if the high will only be in the 40s.

Just the two of us but I still fix snack foods for Christmas Eve instead of a meal. We'll just enjoy spending time together.

Merry Christmas Eve to all. Stay safe if you are traveling.


----------



## Leslie

Merry Christmas Eve!

35 degrees and still raining. The UPS truck just zoomed by--I am expecting one last package to be delivered today. Fingers crossed!

L


----------



## spotsmom

40 this morning. It has been so unseasonably warm that green grass is poking up. The horses love it!!

Be safe and enjoy your day!


----------



## Leslie

Good and merry Christmas from Maine where it is still raining! Have a happy day everyone!

L


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## NapCat (retired)




----------



## Annalog

Good morning and Merry Christmas from southern Arizona. Mostly sunny and windy today.

Hope everyone is enjoying the holiday season. I am spending today with my mom. DH and I visited his parents, our daughter, and granddaughters yesterday morning. He visited with my sister and family last night while I was working. I may nap this afternoon as I work tonight from 10 pm until 7am tomorrow morning. I am part of the crew getting the store ready for the morning after Christmas sales and returns. Fortunately I leave an hour after the store opens.

Hope your day is full of wonder and joy!


----------



## loonlover

Good morning and a Very Merry Christmas to all from Arkansas.

Nice and sunny here with temps in the 50s.

We're spending a quiet day. Talked to one son yesterday and expect to hear from the other one before the day is over. II will talk to his Mom at some point. Otherwise we will spend the day enjoying the peace of the season and doing a little overeating.

Hope all enjoy the day!


----------



## Leslie

Good afternoon,

I just wanted to report that we have sun and blue sky and are on our way to breaking the temperature record for today. The warmest Christmas up til now has been 54 degrees in 1994; they are predicting the temp will get to 55 before the day is over.

It looks like spring out there, not Christmas!

Have a great day everyone!

L


----------



## geoffthomas

Merry Christmas all.
It is actually warm here today, 50 and sunny.


----------



## Andra

Merry Christmas!


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Good Morning

I am headed to Duluth, Minnesota today where it will be 32 with wind and snow flurries....










Duluth is an exciting city that I have not seen in a long time, so I am looking forward to a mini-vacation.

Hope everyone is having a wonderful weekend


----------



## Tony Richards

Here in London it is overcast but dry. I hope everyone had a great Xmas, and I wish you a terrific 2015.


----------



## loonlover

Good morning and Happy Boxing Day!

It is cloudy here but we are to be into the 60s today with rain moving in overnight.

Hope your Christmas was wonderful and you have more time off to enjoy family and friends.


----------



## Leslie

Good morning,

It is 44 degrees and sunny here in southern Maine. I hope everybody has a great day after Christmas!

L


----------



## spotsmom

A chilly 17 this morning with a high of 37 predicted. Yesterday was lots of fun up at the ski resort with a skiing Santa being mobbed by everyone. 

Taking the little kitty to the vet where he will hopefully remove her surgery staples. Other than that, I'm staying home!!!


----------



## Annalog

Good morning from southern Arizona. Sunny with a high approaching 50°F today with a hard freeze warning for tonight. I had to scrape ice off my car windshield before I could drive home from work in Tucson this morning.  I will be sleeping soon. 

Hope your day is wonderful.


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Good Morning from Minneapolis

......where we had a couple of inches of snow overnight. Looks like today will be in the 20s with light snow showers.....










I am working out of my hotel today, so the weather can do whatever it wants !!!

Hope everyone is enjoying the long weekend.


----------



## Annalog

Good morning from southern Arizona. 17°F and clear, headed to the high 40s and sunny. Ice on the windshield.

Hope your day is wonderful.


----------



## geoffthomas

Good Morning all from Derwood, Maryland - suburb of Washington, D.C.
It is 33 now with 56 later and mostly sunny today.
Quite a treat for late December.
Have a wonderful day.


----------



## loonlover

Good morning. We're in the 50s and that is where we'll stay all day. We will have rain off and on all day an late into the evening. 

Hope everyone has a great day.


----------



## Leslie

Good morning,

31 degrees right now and lots of sun. Off to make some bone broth in my pressure cooker. Have a great day everyone!

L


----------



## crebel

Good morning.  It is 34 degrees here and it seems the snow has all stayed in northern Iowa.

I am relaxing at my sister's house after a busy but wonderful holiday week.  Our agenda for the day is to be slugs...

Everyone have a safe and happy day.


----------



## spotsmom

17 again this morning and our pasture has become nearly an ice skating pond because of the river overflow.  This morning the horses appear to be stuck out there.  Fortunately, the temp should get into the high 30's so they can find their way back later today.

I'm going with some members of our bell choir later on to "serenade" our conductor who broke her arm in two places 10 days ago slipping on the ice.  Should cheer her up for sure.

Sounds like there have been good times this week for many of you, and I hope it carries on right into the New Year!


----------



## The Hooded Claw

Thirty degrees here, and snowing! My weather is worse than Crebel's up in Iowa!  

Ground is warm, so it won't stick but for now it is coming down pretty good. Nasty enough to cancel my usual Saturday afternoon out and about...I have really ambitious plans for the day to watch not one, but two movies!


----------



## geoffthomas

Good day all.
It is 59 and sunny.
I will go out and suck up all the leaves that I have missed before.
Gotta use the bright, dry day while it lasts.


----------



## Annalog

Good morning from southern Arizona. It is currently in the mid 20s and headed to a sunny mid 50s. The forecast shows as mostly sunny until clouds arrive New Year's Eve for rain and snow New Year's Day. So much for digging outside on my days off. 

Hope your day is wonderful.


----------



## loonlover

Good morning. Currently 38 and going all the way up to 41. May still get a little rain this morning, then mostly cloudy.

Hope everyone has a peaceful Sunday.


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Good Morning

We have 5 glorious degrees in Minneapolis....could be the high.

Have a great day !!


----------



## Leslie

Good morning,

41 degrees and rainy right now, although they say it will clear up this afternoon. Have a great Sunday everyone!

L


----------



## crebel

A late good morning to all!  It is a brisk 23 degrees here, but the shining is SHINING for the first time in what seems like weeks.

I am heading home later today after spending the weekend with my sister.  I'm not leaving until I get a chance to play with my great-niece for a little bit when she comes to visit in an hour or so (1 year old next month).

Everyone have a safe and happy day!


----------



## Andra

Good morning from Austin where it is 34 and drizzly. I have been out to the grocery store to beat the crowds and I am staying in the rest of the day. I caught up on laundry yesterday so I have clothes to wear when I go back to work tomorrow - yay me!
So I think book + kitty + fire is an excellent plan for the rest of the day. I am enjoying my new books from my secret Santas!


----------



## geoffthomas

Good afternoon all.
It was another high  50s sunny day.
So I got some more leaf cleaning done.
But now it is getting overcast and drizzly.
So time for inside projects.


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Good Morning from Minneapolis

....where it is cloudy and 5 degrees, going all the way to 10 degrees.....sigh

Have a great day !!


----------



## Leslie

Good morning,

After several mild days we are back to winter with a temperature of 28 degrees right now. Have a great Monday everyone!

L


----------



## Andra

Morning -
It was hard to get up and come to work today.  Temps are in the low 30s, but at least we don't have the wet stuff so my drive was uneventful.
I can see the sun shining from where I am sitting, so hopefully it's going to be a pretty day.


----------



## loonlover

Good morning. In the upper 30s at the moment and supposedly headed to 45 with some clearing later in the day. I'm ready for some sunshine.

It does appear that the birds I feed are finally arriving. I counted 6 cardinals at the feeder at dusk last night. And I have seen a few more goldfinches each day as well as some juncos. Usually an abundance of these show up shortly after Thanksgiving. Looks like I may be back to filling feeders a little more often.

Hope everyone has a great day.


----------



## spotsmom

Good morning! 28 this morning and snowing. Cold front coming with near zero nightly temps. 

I wish I could see cardinals at my feeder. At the moment we have chickadees, Stellar jays, some juncos and the usual families of quail. Along with the little squirrels that perform amazing feats to get to the seeds. 

Enjoy your short week at work.


----------



## geoffthomas

Good Morning all.
It is a gloomy day here-dark skies and all that.
37 with a high of 44 - rain somewhere at sometime.


----------



## crebel

Good morning.  I am safely at home again and awaiting arrival of grandkids for the afternoon.  The temperature was 28 when I got up this morning, now at 23 and expected to continue falling to the single digits by evening.  No precipitation here, though!

Everyone have a safe and happy day.


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Good Morning from Minneapolis

Real temperature is - 7; wind chill forecasts are insane (-24 !).

This is rough on a desert cat....sigh










Have a great (and warm) day !!


----------



## Andra

Good morning.  It's a balmy 44 degrees outside with heavy fog/mist/wet stuff.
Driving to work was NOT fun.
Have a wonderful day!


----------



## Leslie

Good morning--

14 degrees right now but lots sun. I am running the car to warm up for the first time in weeks.

Have a good Tuesday everyone!

L


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## loonlover

Good morning. It was 28 when I got up and should be warming to about 45 with clear skies.

We're going to start taking down Christmas decorations today. Looks like we'll be busy.

Hope everyone has a great day.


----------



## Annalog

Good morning from southern Arizona. Mid 30s and headed to a partly cloudy mid 60s. Snow and rain are still in the forecast for New Year's Day.

Hope your day is wonderful.


----------



## crebel

Good morning!  We are positively balmy a couple of hundred miles south of NapCat; 8 degrees here and a wind chill of -2.  Not supposed to warm up any more today.

Everyone have a safe and happy day!


----------



## Jane917

Good morning! It is 12 and clear in central WA. Promises to be a frigid NYE.


----------



## spotsmom

6 this morning and still some wind. High maybe of low teens. Brrrr!!

Nasty yesterday. We drove home from town in a virtual white out. Blowing and falling snow and icy wipers. Not fun. 

But it's lovely to watch from the recliner!!


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Good Morning !

Here is where I was until the alarm went off....










...but alas, I am still in Minneapolis.










I hope everyone has fun celebrating the last day of 2014 !!


----------



## crebel

Good morning!  What a cold finale to 2014.  Our actual temperature this morning is -1, wind chill is -14.  It is supposed to "warm up" into the teens this afternoon, but the wind is also going to increase making the wind chill temperatures colder than they are now.  Sounds like a good day to stay in the house and snuggle with DH in front of the fireplace to celebrate the New Year tonight.

Happy New Year already to our friends in Australia and New Zealand!  Everybody have a safe and happy day.


----------



## geoffthomas

Good Morning from Derwood, MD.
It is 27 here in the Mid-Atlantic.
We expect a high of around 35 later.
It is sunny now and we expect it to stay that way.
Apparently the low tonight will be around 23.
Better than in some other parts of the country.
Have a safe and beautiful day.


----------



## loonlover

Good morning and Happy New Year to those already into 2015. Chilly this morning at 30 when I awoke. We're supposed to get up to 40 today with mostly cloudy skies. We may have some wintry precipitation tomorrow. It sure is nice not having to go somewhere.

Took the poodle to the groomer early this morning so did get out earlier than I do most days anymore.

Hope everyone is having a pleasant New Year's Eve day. Enjoy your celebrations tonight!


----------



## Annalog

Good morning from southern Arizona. 51°F and headed to a cloudy 61°F.  Not sure if snow is still a possibility for tomorrow as my app says no and DH's says yes. Will dig outside as much as possible before the rain starts.

Hope your New Year is full of wonder.

ETA: Spent 45 minutes digging outside as I am trying to dig as much as possible before it starts to rain.  At least it is cooler now than in the summer.


----------



## Leslie

Good early afternoon,

It's a chilly New Year's Eve in southern Maine, with a high of 24 predicted.

Have a great day everyone!

L


----------



## Andra

Good morning!
It was 33 and damp when I got up this morning and it's now all the way up to 35!!
We only had to work a half day today and I telecommuted so I am still in my jammies   I wish I could do that more often.
We are planning to stay in tonight and I suspect there will be a nice fire in the fireplace!
Happy New Year!


----------



## Annalog

Good morning and Happy New Year from southern Arizona. Low 30s with snow predicted to start in 30 minutes. I probably won't see it as rain is predicted at 6 am. Mostly sunny and 50 46°F later in the day. Now to try to go back to sleep. (Edited to add: I don't know if it rained but there is very little snow in the back yard. However, the predicted high for the day is a bit lower and it is currently 33°F outside.)

Hope your day is wonderful and the year is full of wonder.


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Good Morning










May 2015 bring Wonderful Things to All


----------



## geoffthomas

Good Morning from Derwood on this lovely first day of 2015.
Happy New Year to all.
It is 28 with 42 the high later.  Sunny.
Have a fabulous day.


----------



## loonlover

Good morning and Happy New Year to all.

We're supposed to have rain sometime today but it looks like the wintry precipitation will miss us.

Hoping 2015 is a wonderful year for all.


----------



## Leslie

Good morning and Happy New Year!

It's 25 degrees with lots of sun. Here's to 2015!

L


----------



## crebel

Good morning and Happy 2015!  It is in the 20s here and will warm up to the 30s with sunshine instead of clouds - YAY!

Everyone have a safe and happy day.


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Good Morning

8 degrees in Minneapolis, headed to cloudy 20s

Happy Friday (don'tcha' just love these short weeks !?)


----------



## Annalog

Good morning from southern Arizona. It is a cloudy 25°F with a sunny 44°F predicted for later today. 

Hope your day is wonderful.


----------



## loonlover

Good morning. It is currently 37 with an expected high of 41. It will remain at 41 and begin to rise early tomorrow morning. 1/4 inch of rain is predicted for today with an additional 1/2 inch overnight. I didn't look to see how much is supposed to fall tomorrow.

Hope everyone is enjoying this day.


----------



## geoffthomas

Good Morning all.
It is 37 here in Derwood today and sunny.
We expect it to go up to 44 later but become cloudy.
I must go get busy on some computer stuff that I am doing.
And squeeze in a little Christmas light take-down as well.


----------



## Leslie

Good morning,

It is 31 degrees and partly sunny. I have restless dogs prowling the house.

Have a great day everyone!

L


----------



## crebel

Good morning.  This feels like the first "normal" day in two weeks, DH is back to work, MIL is in Florida for the rest of the winter, decorations are all stored until next year - ahhhhhhhhhhhh.  I've been on a cleaning binge already this morning, just taking a few minutes break to stop in here.

Our weather is slightly warmer and expected to reach near 40 by afternoon, partly sunny, possible snow tomorrow but the brunt of the storm is likely to miss us.

Everyone have a safe and happy day!


----------



## spotsmom

Good morning and a belated Happy New Year. 11 degrees this morning but a near balmy 39 predicted for today. 

This was our first year with white lights along the eaves of our house, and we've decided to leave them up through January as "winter lights". 

Enjoy the weekend. Hope you football fans enjoyed the Ducks annihilation of the Crim(oops, Sem)inoles last night.


----------



## loonlover

Good morning. Currently 44 with rain, but that is supposed to be gone later this morning. It will stay cloudy most of the day but it looks like we will get some clearer skies for a few days starting tomorrow.

Hope your Saturday is a great one.


----------



## The Hooded Claw

Good morning. It's a few degrees above freezing, with cold showers, and predicted snow is not going to happen after all. I've been awake for over an hour but lazing around and surfing the Internet so now off to really start today.


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Good Morning from







Minneapolis where the temperature is dropping rapidly.

One of the TV "weather-guessers" mentioned chill factors of - 50 later in the week......Oh how I miss my desert !!

Have a great weekend !!


----------



## crebel

Good morning.  It is drizzly/misty/icy here with snow expected tonight.  The weather forecasters are not reaching any consensus whether the storm will be a doozy or a dusting.  I have already made the required grocery run to be prepared either way!

Everyone have a safe and happy day.


----------



## geoffthomas

Good Morning from Derwood where it is lightly raining.
The current temp is 36 on the way to a high of 39.
No sun for us today.


----------



## Leslie

Good early afternoon,

Sunny and cold right now. We are bracing for a big storm tonight. Stay safe everyone!

L


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Good Morning !

Please enjoy this Tropical Interlude...










...while I do NOT share the current weather in Minneapolis.....sigh

Hope everyone has a restful Sunday


----------



## loonlover

Good morning. It will be windy today with no change in the temp from what it is currently. 

At the moment there is no rain in the forecast for the next 6 days. Maybe we'll be able to finish the raking this week.

Hope everyone has a peaceful Sunday. Stay warm, NapCat.


----------



## crebel

Good morning.  It is 8 degrees here and feels like -13 with 20 mph winds.  Looking out the window it appears we only got and inch or two of snow (much better than the 9" some were predicting!), but with the wind it looks like a blizzard out there.

A pot of soup beans and ham is getting happy on the stove already, cornbread will be made a little bit later - come on over.

Everyone have a safe and happy day!


----------



## Jane917

Happy 2015! It is 25 and overcast in central WA. We are expecting snow by this afternoon.


----------



## NapCat (retired)

crebel said:


> A pot of soup beans and ham is getting happy on the stove already, cornbread will be made a little bit later -* come on over.*


...sure sounds good on this extremely cold day....still trying to find time to get down to Des Moines....


----------



## Andra

Good morning! It is sunny and 40 in my little corner of Texas today. But my weather app says we have an arctic front coming in later this afternoon and we have freeze warnings for tonight into tomorrow morning.
We are still recovering from our movie marathon on Friday. I cannot believe that we did this: Alamo Drafthouse did the entire Middle Earth saga. Yes, we watched all 3 Hobbits and the entire LOTR. Hobbits were theatrical releases and LOTR was extended versions. We started at 7am on Friday and finished up around 3am Saturday. I am glad we did it, but I am definitely not planning to do it again


----------



## geoffthomas

Good Morning all.
It is 54 here now and the high might be 60.
It will probably rain on and off most of the day - certainly it will be cloudy.
And then the deep freeze will set in.
Enjoy today.


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Good Morning from Minneapolis

Here is something we NEVER say in southern Nevada...

[size=10pt]"...A WIND CHILL WARNING IS IN EFFECT DUE TO EXPECTED
WIND CHILLS BETWEEN 35 AND 40 BELOW ZERO. IN ADDITION...A BAND OF SNOW SHOULD LEAD TO A PERIOD OF HEAVY SNOW THIS AFTERNOON AND EVENING..." 

Have a great day !![/size]


----------



## Leslie

Good morning,

Right now it is 34 degrees but very windy. I am sure it is cold out there. I am off to Orlando, FL where it is 67 degrees right now. That will be a nice change!

L


----------



## StarDozer13

Hi!!!

It's 16 degrees outside and snowing and windy.


----------



## Sean Sweeney

Back to the writing grind after two weeks away. It's cold here in the Commonwealth: 34 degrees, sunny, but with some stiff winds. Horse paddock is nice and frozen, thankfully.

Hope everyone has a fantastic day!


----------



## loonlover

Good morning. 22 degrees here with sunshine. A high of 40 is predicted. Still slightly windy, but not nearly as windy as yesterday.

Hope everyone's week is off to a great start.


----------



## crebel

Good morning.  It is 4 degrees here with no wind chill (yet), we have the same warning NapCat does about heavy bands of snow this evening and overnight.

Everyone have a safe and happy day - stay warm!


----------



## Jane917

29 degrees and overcast. It snowed a bit last night.


----------



## Andra

Ugh - going back to work after holidays should be banned...
It's COLD in Austin today, with temps in the 30s and wind chill in the 20s.  That's nothing to some of you, but it's brutal when you are not used to it.  It's dry so there is no ice.  That's good since I had to come to work, but it if was icy, maybe I would have gotten another day off.
We also have some sunshine so it may feel warmer a little later on.
Have a great day!


----------



## geoffthomas

Good Morning from Derwood.
It is 36 here and that is the high.
It is also higher than it will be around here for the next few days.
Have a wonderful day.


----------



## crebel

An early good morning to you all!  We ended up with 6-7"of snow yesterday but roads seem to be pretty clear after whiteout conditions and zero visibility yesterday evening.  It took my son almost an hour to make the usually 10-minute trip home after he picked up the grandkids at my house at 4:30 p.m. Cold temperatures will be the story for the next couple of days.  We have had our high of the day at 7 already this morning, wind chill currently -6. YUCK!

Everyone stay warm and have a safe and happy day.


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Good Morning from Minneapolis where "they" are saying:

_"...WIND CHILL VALUES...GENERALLY FROM 35 TO 40 DEGREES BELOW ZERO.
WITHIN THE TWIN CITIES METRO...WIND CHILL VALUES WILL CONTINUE TO FALL..."_










Hope all of you are having a great (read; "warm") day !!
(Crebel....sounds pretty toasty down there...giggle)


----------



## StarDozer13

Morning. It's 5 degrees outside.


----------



## Andra

Good morning.  We are back to slightly more "normal" Central Texas winter weather.  It's 40, clear, and should get up to the mid 50s later today.
Stay warm everyone!


----------



## geoffthomas

Good Morning all.
It is 18 with a high maybe of 32 later.
Steady "light" snow (powdery) coming down.  And expected to continue until 11 at least.
Pretty actually.
But not a nice traffic situation.
Be careful and have a great day.


----------



## Ann in Arlington

So the plan this morning was to go in with Ed and have him drop me at the Pentagon so I could get my building badge as I'll be starting in the tax office next week. But . . . . given the weather . . . . I decided to stay home.  It's very pretty -- but I don't _need_ to be out so I've stoked the fire and will hang out in the family room for the day.  I can go get my badge tomorrow or Thursday. 

Good Morning, All.


----------



## loonlover

Good morning. We're a little warmer at 24. The expected high is 50 with sunshine. Tomorrow will be a slightly different story, but still not the extreme some of you are experiencing.

Hope everyone has a great day. Stay warm and safe.


----------



## Annalog

Good morning from southern Arizona. We overslept this morning. It is good that today is my day off but I have to be at work at 5:30 am tomorrow morning. It has warmed up to a partly sunny 34°F and is headed to a mostly sunny 68°F. We hope to continue digging the greenhouse foundation a bit today and I need to go running. I will spend this evening with my mom.

Stay warm and safe. Hope your day is wonderful.


----------



## crebel

NapCat said:


> Hope all of you are having a great (read; "warm") day !!
> (Crebel....sounds pretty toasty down there...giggle)


Practically a heat wave compared to Minnesota! Our temperatures also continue to fall, it's now down to -5 actual temperature and -15 with the wind chill. Tomorrow is when your arctic air is supposed to dip down here and we can share those same -30 temperatures. UGH.

When you do get home you may never leave the desert again!


----------



## Sean Sweeney

I didn't check the temps when I went out to feed the horses, but it's 16 degrees right now.

I could use a good fire right about now.


----------



## Leslie

Hello from Orlando where it is warm and sunny. My weather app seems to be rebelling so I can't tell you the exact temperature but I am sure it is a whole lot warmer than it is in Maine!

L


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Good Morning

The Minneapolis Chamber of Commerce is predicting a lovely day.....










Keep Safe and Warm


----------



## Annalog

Good morning from southern Arizona. It is currently 39*F in Benson with a mostly sunny 69*F predicted for later (add 5 degrees for Tucson). Arrived at work to find that I was an hour and a half too early, bought a Bluetooth keyboard for 7" tablets that was on clearance. Took it to the local McD to test. Found that at least two keys are not working: the period and the b (and v). Will be returning it at lunch time. Too bad because I like it better than the touch screen keyboard.

Hope your day is wonderful.


----------



## crebel

Good morning.  It is too cold for belief here.  I have a sore throat and am heading back into my warm bed.

Everyone have a safe and happy day.


----------



## loonlover

Good morning. It is 39 here but the temp will be dropping throughout the day. Skies are supposed to be partly cloudy.

Take care of yourself, Chris and stay warm.

Hope it is a good day for all in spite of weather conditions.


----------



## geoffthomas

Good afternoon.
It is 17.  The high was somewhere around 20 earlier.
Windy - blowing the powdery snow around.
Have a great afternoon.


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Good Morning

....and today we get snow.....sigh.
".....when in Rome..."










Have a safe and warm day !!


----------



## Andra

Oh my gosh.  It's 22 in Austin today.  Seriously, I don't understand how folks up north deal with temperatures colder than this on a regular basis.  It hurts to breathe when I'm outside.
It's still dry now, but the forecast is predicting icy weather Friday night and Saturday.
I'm taking the day off tomorrow for DH's birthday, so I just have to get through one more day at work this week - yay!
Hope you have a great day.


----------



## HollyElizabethjean

It is 12 degrees in Tulsa right now. I fell asleep on the couch and forgot to leave water dripping. Every pipe except the toilet and cold water from the bathroom sink is frozen.


----------



## loonlover

Good morning. It was anywhere from 7 to 11 degrees this morning, depending on the source. Our thermometers were showing 9 degrees so, since that is in the middle of the readings I saw, I'm going to go with that one.

Stay warm and safe, everybody.


----------



## geoffthomas

Hey there.  It is 18 here and not gonna get better today.


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Good Morning from Minneapolis...

...where the temperature is being reported as _minus zero_...










....as opposed to_ plus zero_ ??

Have a great day !


----------



## Annalog

NapCat, maybe they have a digital thermometer and a rounding problem? -0.25 rounded to -0? 

Good morning from southern Arizona. It is currently in the mid 40s with a predicted high in the low 60s with intermittent showers. There is a dense fog warning for this morning so I will try to leave early for work. It rained most of yesterday. Edit to add: The current temperature forecast was wrong: low 30s and I scraped ice off the windshield. 

Hope your day is wonderful.


----------



## loonlover

Good morning. 17 degrees here with sunny skies.

I have to work the next 3 days. I must admit it has been nice not to have done that for 3 weeks. Marvel Universe comes to town for 6 shows over the next 3 days. I don't expect to be too busy but Saturday will seem like an extremely long day after so much down time.

Hope everyone has a great Friday.


----------



## Leslie

Good morning from St. Pete Beach where it is 46 degrees and sunny. Not quite beach weather but better than 20 degrees and snow, which is what they have at home!

Have a great day everyone!

L


----------



## Andra

Good morning!
Temps hovering in the low to mid 30s. Radar is clear at the moment, but rumors of rain, sleet and even snow are flying around. It is DH's birthday so we took the day off and are just enjoying a day to hang out.
I am listening to The Piano Guys through Prime Music on Alexa through DH's profile. Now that is cool! I can spend the $100 that I earmarked for my own Prime account for something else.
Stay warm and be safe.


----------



## crebel

Morning.  As I told someone yesterday, the creeping crud has me firmly in its grasp. I'm heading to the Dr. today and anticipate he will tell me bronchitis at best, pneumonia at worst.  I hate to blame the baby, but my granddaughter was here most of the day Monday and was diagnosed with bronchitis on Tuesday - I think I've been slimed.  

Everyone stay warm and have a safe day.


----------



## NapCat (retired)

crebel said:


> "...the creeping crud has me firmly in its grasp. I think I've been slimed.."


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Good Morning from Minneapolis










Have a great weekend !!


----------



## loonlover

Good morning. In the teens here and going to the upper 30s.

I'll not know when it reaches those 30s, tho, as I'll be working about around a 13 hour day today. Somebody's got to do it!

Get well soon, Chris

Hope your Saturday is a great one.


----------



## geoffthomas

Good Morning from Derwood.
It is 13 now with 25 the high later.
Sunny all day.
Get better soon, Chris.


----------



## Leslie

Good morning,

Feel better, Chris. 46 degrees here at St. Pete Beach. Heading out for another visit with mom.

Have a good day everyone!

L


----------



## Annalog

Good morning from southern Arizona. It is in the mid 30s and headed to a mostly sunny mid 60s. 

Hope you feel better soon, Chris.

Hope everyone has a wonderful day.


----------



## crebel

Good morning and thanks for all the get well wishes.

The wind chill advisory was just lifted and we are supposed to make it clear into the 20s today!  HEAT WAVE

Everyone have a safe and happy day.


----------



## Jane917

30 degrees and overcast. Since I last posted, grandchild #4 was born, Mirabel Rose. DH had back surgery yesterday, coming home today. All is well. Have a great weekend. For those of you in frigid climate, stay warm!


----------



## Andra

Morning -
We had freezing rain/sleet overnight but are hovering just above freezing so now it is just nasty cold drizzle... i am glad my dad brought me a load of wood yesterday.
Chris, I hope you feel better soon. Drink lots of hot tea!


----------



## NapCat (retired)

*Good Morning from Minneapolis/St.Paul*

8 degrees ABOVE zero, headed to 16 with snow flurries.

We are all very excited about this warming trend !!

Hope everyone has a restful Sunday.


----------



## loonlover

Good morning. It is hovering around the freezing mark at the moment with some light precipitation in the area. So far, rain is the only thing I've seen falling and not a whole lot of that. Hoping the freezing part of it doesn't happen.

Two more shows of Marvel Live today. Just hoping the weather doesn't become a factor in my getting to work.

Hope everyone has a peaceful Sunday.


----------



## crebel

Good morning! I am on the mend, a few days of antibiotics have made a huge difference (that and all the well wishes from everyone). It is currently 25 degrees here and headed to 31, maybe some snow this evening but nothing significant. How sad is it when 31 degrees is _warm_ 

Everyone have a safe and happy day.


----------



## Jane917

It is 32 and overcast, lightly snowing. Day 2 of DH's recovery from back surgery. We are moving forward in baby steps. It is a good day to stay home by the fire and watch football.


----------



## crebel

Jane917 said:


> It is 32 and overcast, lightly snowing. Day 2 of DH's recovery from back surgery. We are moving forward in baby steps. It is a good day to stay home by the fire and watch football.


Jane, I forgot to say congratulations on grandbaby #4 and offer my healing thoughts and best wishes for your DH's speedy recovery! Don't forget to take care of yourself while taking care of everyone else.


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Good Morning

Still cold and windy in Minnesota....sigh

Hope everyone's week is off to a good start !!


----------



## Andra

Good morning.  We have high 40s and thick fog this morning.  The drive to work was interesting...
We had some freezing rain/snow in the area Friday night/Saturday, but we didn't have much at the house.  My dad brought wood to us on Friday, so we were able to keep the fire going almost all weekend.  That was nice.

Have a great week!


----------



## crebel

Good morning.  Back to cold, cold temperatures here today.  We've already had our high of 17, it is 10 now and is supposed to drop to actual temperatures of -9 by evening.  Hubby is staying home from work today with a fever and the creeping crud, grandkids will be here around 11:00, so he will be "quarantined" from them.  On a brighter note, my "baby" sister is 50 today!  Happy Birthday to her!

Everyone have a safe and happy day.


----------



## Annalog

Good morning from southern Arizona. It is currently raining and 50°F and headed to a partly sunny 62°F. According to Minutecast, it should stop raining at my house in less than half an hour at 9:45. 

Healing wishes to those who are sick or recovering.

Hope your day is full of wonder.


----------



## loonlover

Good morning. We are in the 40s today with overcast skies.

My week got off to a good start as I was taken out for breakfast. Nice after working all weekend.

Hope everyone has a great day.


----------



## geoffthomas

good morning all.
It is 38 here today.
Raining but we missed the freezing rain that would have paralyzed the morning rush hour.
But it IS cold rain.


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Good Morning

















.....not too much to add to that.....

Have a nice (warm) day


----------



## Andra

Good morning.  It's about 34 here in Austin today.
I am dragging because DH woke me up around 2AM coughing and after that he was snoring and I had a hard time getting back to sleep.  Then on the way to work, I think my car must have been advertising "cut me off - I like it!" because there were a lot of rude drivers...  (It was not quite bad enough to make me move to Australia.)
I hope everyone who's been feeling under the weather is doing better and that you are all staying warm.


----------



## loonlover

Good morning. It is 29 here and will warm up to about 39. Skies will be partly cloudy but we are supposed to be dry for a few days.

Plan on staying in today and doing some household chores. There always seem to be plenty of those.

Hope everyone has a great day.


----------



## Leslie

Good morning,

Back to cold in southern Maine. 8 degrees right now and sunny. Thank goodness for the sun!

L


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## geoffthomas

Good Morning.
It is 28 here and that is about as high as it is going to go.
But it is sunny.  And I like that.


----------



## crebel

Good morning!  It is zero here (feels like -10), sunny, and will warm all the way up to 15 (with a feels like of -6) - woohoo!  Still better than the -30s of last week!  Hubby has returned to work and I think the creeping crud is finally creeping away from our house, thank goodness.

Everyone have a safe and happy day.


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Good Morning

It is a toasty 17 degrees in Minneapolis....some snow/ice coating the car in an impenetrable shield...need a demolition crew to get the door open and windows clear....

Have a great day !


----------



## Andra

Good morning.  It's 38 and damp in Austin today.  I think the cedar is catching up to me.  I feel crummy.  My deal with myself when I rolled out of bed was that if I still feel crummy at lunchtime I can go home...

BUT I didn't have to chip my car out of an ice block. I feel for you NapCat. Stay warm.


----------



## loonlover

Good morning. It is currently 20 degrees but we are heading to a high of 43 with partly cloudy skies. Looks pretty sunny out there at the moment.

Haircuts on the agenda today followed by a nice lunch out.

We spent an enjoyable evening last night planning our April trip to NY. 

NapCat, stay warm and Andra, hope you get to feeling better.

Hope everyone has a great day.


----------



## Jane917

It is 33 degrees and supposed to be clear today, though it is raining now. I am heading off for an overnight work trip, leaving DH to fend for  himself while recuperating from back surgery.


----------



## crebel

Good morning.  The sun is shining, it is currently 24 degrees and heading to the 30s.  That will equate to a beautiful winter day.

Feel better soon, Andra.  Everybody have a safe and happy day.


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Good Morning










Have a Great Day !!


----------



## loonlover

Good morning. It is 33 degrees heading to 49. But we do have a Special Statement from the weather service that due to an upper level disturbance over Missouri we have the potential of a snow flurry or possibly some sleet this morning. If anything does fall I think I'd have to be looking at just the right time to see it. Not really expecting anything to happen.

Hope everyone has a great day.


----------



## crebel

Good morning!  Temperatures are supposed to reach the 40s today - Joy Abounds!!  Let the melting commence.

Everyone have a safe and happy day.


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Good Morning

...it is a cloudy 24 in Minneapolis with little change expected...We are nearing the end of our mission here and most folks have gone home. We closed our office yesterday, so I will be working out of my hotel for the rest of my stay here. Yippee !!










Looking at _*COLD*_ through a window is so much better than going out in it !! ........giggle

Have a Great Friday


----------



## Andra

Happy Friday!
I stayed home from work yesterday and I wish I could have done the same today.  But I have some things that need to get done before next week.  Hopefully I don't have to stay all day.  Cedar is very high here right now and most people that you see have some sort of symptoms of "cedar fever."
DH said the sun was out yesterday and I missed a pretty day.  Today it's 39 but we are supposed to get up to 60.  We'll see.
Have a great weekend!


----------



## loonlover

Good morning. It has warmed up from the low of 24 this morning and the expected high is near 60. Lots of sunshine out there.

II had a doctor's appt for quarterly blood work this morning. I benefited because we ate breakfast out twice in one week.

Monster Trucks at the arena the next two nights. I''ll probably be busier than I was last weekend, but it isn't anything like a concert.

Hope everyone's weekend gets off to a great start.


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Good Morning from Minneapolis








[size=14pt]"...chance of sleetsnow..."

....silly thing to say this early in the morning.....

Hope everyone has a great weekend[/size]


----------



## loonlover

Good morning. Almost hate to post that we will have temps in the 60s the next few days.

An easy night at the arena last night. Tonight's attendance will probably be bigger so may be slightly more busy. Anyway, last night was a boring night with lots of reading time.

Hope your weekend is how you hoped it would be.


----------



## Jane917

30 degrees and overcast in north central WA. We got a measurable amount of snow yesterday. I expect blue sky today by the afternoon. Have a good weekend!


----------



## geoffthomas

Good Morning from Derwood.
It is 29 here now with a high later of 37.
Weather.com says it will be sunny today - yay.


----------



## mlewis78

Good morning in the afternoon.  

It was 17 early this AM and 20 when I got up for good at 11.  Had to get up at 8am to call the super about the lack of heat.  Came home to a cold apartment last night at 12:30 AM.  This has been happened too much in the past month.  I just typed and signed a letter to the managing agent to say they have to do something about this.  Super lives in building next door, so he doesn't know we are without heat until I call him.  Lately one other person has called him, but I've called him so many times.


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Hope everyone is enjoying a long weekend


----------



## geoffthomas

Good Morning.
It is 34 going up to 42.
Sprinkling now, staying cloudy, raining later.
Enjoy the day.


----------



## Leslie

Good morning,

22 degrees right now. The weather says "warm" (ie, 40) and rainy, but I'll believe it when I see it.

Have a great Sunday everyone!

L


----------



## loonlover

Good morning. We're headed to the 60s again with clear skies. Not quite typical January weather, but I'll take it.

Hope you're having a peaceful Sunday.


----------



## crebel

crebel said:


> Preston Lee is here safe and sound, absolutely perfect!!! I'm so sorry I don't have a digital camera to try and get a picture on here. DIL did have a c-section, but no worries. 8 lbs 8oz, 21" long. We are in heaven. Thanks for the prayers everyone.
> 
> G-ma Chris


Good afternoon! I had to go back and find this post from 2010 - I can't believe we are getting ready to head to our grandson's 5th birthday party today. Has it really been 5 years? Where does the time go? He is still perfect and one of the greatest joys of my life.

Everyone have a safe and happy day! Oh yes, the weather is beautiful, almost 60 degrees and our snow is all melted. Winter temperatures will return tomorrow, but we are enjoying the unseasonable warmth while it lasts.


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Good Morning from a rainy Minneapolis (yes, RAIN, not snow) 
...temperatures may be over freezing for a few hours...downright sweltering !!


[size=18pt] YEAH SEAHAWKS !!!!

















Have a great day !![/size]


----------



## Leslie

Good morning,

We are having our January thaw. It is up to 38 degrees right now and lots of sun.

Here in New England, we are all rejoicing that the Patriots crushed the Colts. Go Pats!

L


----------



## crebel

Good morning.  Currently 25 degrees but heading to 40s and a little rain this afternoon.

That was an exciting end to the Seahawks/Packers game, wasn't it?  Congratulations to the Seahawks and Patriots fans!!

Everyone have a safe and happy day.


----------



## crebel

Good morning.  Last to post yesterday, first today (don't you hate being wide awake early when you don't have to be?).  Temperatures are back in the 30s and a little rainy/slushy.

Everyone have a safe and happy day.


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Good Morning from a snowy Minneapolis

Looks like a "Wet-Paw" Day...










Happy "Pseudo-Monday" !!


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Good Morning from Minneapolis

28 with snowshowers...should stay about the same

have a great day !!


----------



## crebel

Good morning.  Back to winter in SE Iowa after a lovely few days reprieve.  Snow flurries this morning, but will warm up enough later not to stick.  

Everybody must be busy, busy, just NapCat and me waving to everyone from the Midwest!  You all have a safe and happy day.


----------



## Jane917

It is 25 degrees and my weather app says it is overcast, but I call it dense fog.


----------



## loonlover

Good morning. We're supposed to be in the 60s again today.

I've been sick and just didn't feel like doing anything the last couple of days. Seem to be on the mend now. I actually made my own coffee this morning.

Hope everyone is having a great day.


----------



## crebel

loonlover said:


> Good morning. We're supposed to be in the 60s again today.
> 
> I've been sick and just didn't feel like doing anything the last couple of days. Seem to be on the mend now. I actually made my own coffee this morning.
> 
> Hope everyone is having a great day.


So glad you are on the mend, LL. I missed you!


----------



## Annalog

Good afternoon from southern Arizona. Done with extra early work mornings, at least until the next shopping season change. (Christmas clearance is gone and Valentine setup is nearly complete.)

Glad you are feeling better, LL.

Hope your day is wonderful.


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Good Morning

23 and cloudy in Minneapolis.

Hope everyone has a great day !!


----------



## Andra

Crazy weather this week combined with a busy work schedule has left me exhausted and glad it's almost Friday.
It's been raining in Austin and we have water standing on the roads.  It's also been a while since the main north/south roads have had new stripes so it's kind of interesting driving in the dark and rain when you can't really tell what lane you are in...  I am seriously tempted to see if I can work from home tomorrow to avoid another icky commute.
I was out of Austin for a few days so my allergies aren't as bad as they were last week.  DH is miserabale though.
Hang in there everyone!


----------



## crebel

Good morning!  Sunshine and 40s expected today, excellent for January in Iowa.  I have an early eye doctor appointment this morning and then will be packing to head to my sister's house tomorrow where I will be for the next week.  My mother is having eye surgery on Monday and I will be able to drive her back and forth to follow-up appointments and make sure she is getting along okay.

Everyone have a safe and happy day.


----------



## loonlover

Good morning. Currently in the 40s with occasional rain. Looks like it will be a gloomy day with not much change in the temperature.

I'm feeling better. Whatever it was, cold or allergy, it came on fast and hit hard. I've joked that I must have been allergic to something in the dirt brought in to the arena for Monster Jam. Hope they don't get the dirt from the same place for the upcoming PBR.

Hope you get to work from home tomorrrow, Andra. Commutes are not fun when it is hard to see the lines on the road.

Hope everyone has a great day.


----------



## Annalog

Good morning from southern Arizona. It is currently in the low 40s and headed to the low 50s with sunny skies.

I have today and tomorrow off.

Hope your day is wonderful.


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Good Morning from Minneapolis










"...EXPECT A GLAZE OF ICE FROM RAIN FALLING ON FROZEN ROADS AND SIDEWALKS THIS MORNING. MIXED PRECIPITATION INCLUDING FREEZING RAIN, SLEET AND LIGHT SNOW IS FALLING..."

Today should be my last field day.....inspecting a damaged bridge....brrrr

Have a great Friday


----------



## loonlover

Good morning. It is currently 38 heading to 45 with partly cloudy skies. When I went to bed last night, they were saying there was a chance of snow flurries this morning. Guess the moisture didn't materialize.

Stay safe, NapCat.

Hope everyone has a great Friday.


----------



## crebel

Good morning.  I haven't checked the temperatures today, but the sun is shining through my windows!  My van is packed and I will be on the road after a cup of coffee or two and a few phone calls.

Everyone have a safe and happy day.


----------



## Annalog

Good morning from southern Arizona. It is currently 32°F and headed to the high 50s with sunny skies.

Stay safe everyone, especially while traveling.

Hope your day is wonderful.


----------



## Jane917

It is 34 and overcast in central WA. I call it heavy fog. we are suppose to have freezing rain today. Ick! I have to make a trip to town.


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Good Morning

30 in Minneapolis with snow on the way. I think I will work until noon, then curl up with a good book and take a nap this afternoon.










Hope everyone is having a good weekend


----------



## loonlover

Good morning. 30 degrees here with sunny skies and heading to a high of 60.

Florida Georgia Line concert tonight. I expect to be busy. I really like where I work - behind the scenes instead of dealing directly with the patrons.

Hope everyone is having a great weekend.


----------



## Leslie

Good morning,

It is snowing here in southern Maine. Good day to hunker down and stay warm by the fire.

L


----------



## geoffthomas

Good Morning from Derwood.
It is 34 now with a high later of 38.
Enjoy your day.


----------



## crebel

A late good morning from me!  The sun is shining again and I am off to a birthday party for my great-niece.

Everybody have a safe and happy day.


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Good Morning from Minneapolis

23 and cloudy with not much change expected. I am off today...may go to a museum later.

Hope everyone is having a restful Sunday


----------



## crebel

Good morning.  Today we have already had rain, snow, rain, snow and now the skies are quiet but cloudy.

Everyone have a safe and happy day.


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Good Morning

It is now 27, but the Minneapolis "Weather Guessers" are claiming we will see 40s later.....I do not believe them....

Have a great day. 

(Those of you in the NE, follow Leslie's example and stay hunkered down next to a warm fire....
Be Safe)


----------



## Andra

Good Morning.
I'm embarrassed to tell you that we got almost up to 70 yesterday and the forecast is the same for the next few days.  Of course, we start out at 40, so it's a typical Texas day with a 30-degree change in temperature from when you leave the house to when you return...
Stay warm everyone.


----------



## Leslie

Good morning! I hope all the east coast peeps are prepared for the storm. It cold here in Maine. The snow is supposed to start late tonight. Right now it is sunny. 

Have a great day everyone!


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## loonlover

Good morning. I have to echo Andra on almost being embarrassed to give our weather report. Temps in the 60s for the next few days with plenty of sunshine. Our weather at this time of year does vary. We have had some pretty cold temps and some pretty significant snowfall.

Stay warm and safe.


----------



## crebel

Good morning.  Pretty warm for January (40s) and mostly clear here today.  All of you awaiting the big storm in the NE, stay safe!!

Please send healing thoughts for my mom's eye surgery today.  We have great faith in the wisdom and skill of her doctors and believe they will be able to save her sight in the eye where glaucoma is no longer under control with medication.

Everyone have a safe and happy day.


----------



## Jane917

34 and cloudy/foggy here in central WA. Temps have gotten up to the high 40s midday. Stay safe, all those in the path of the storm!


----------



## mlewis78

Good afternoon.  Snow is accumulating.  Monday is the 2nd day of my weekend, so I'm wondering about tomorrow.  Supposed to be worse Tuesday than Monday.  Firm closed at 3pm today, but they haven't announced plans for Tuesday.  I go in at 4pm if we work.

Temp is in low 20s.

No heat in my apartment, but boiler repair person was working on it a few hours ago.  Not sure what is going on there.  If it's not on soon, I will call 311.  We've been having problems where it goes off for apparently no reason, mostly on wekeends, for the past month.  Boiler was new mid-December.  I sent letter to managing agent of building last week.  Told them heat goes off a lot (we have to call super every time, since he lives next door and wouldn't know).


----------



## balaspa

Good morning, even though it's afternoon where I am right now.


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Good Morning

No whining from Minneapolis today...

....Hope all of you in the NW are getting through your blizzard safely....


----------



## loonlover

Good morning.  Hope everyone in the area affected by the storms is staying safe and warm.


----------



## Leslie

Good morning,

It started snowing around 3 am. Lots of blowing and drifting so it is hard to estimate exactly how much snow we have gotten so far. The weather people are guessing 18" before it is all over.

I am warm by the fire with a cup of coffee and a charged Kindle. Life is good!

L


----------



## Andra

Good morning!
I am watching the blizzard reports from the NE - stay safe everyone.  I'm not even going to post our weather,  but it is much warmer than yours for sure.  We have a spare bedroom if anyone needs a little holiday.


----------



## Annalog

Good morning from southern Arizona. Hope everyone is safe today. Driving to work this morning I saw a partial double rainbow and some rain. Love rain in the desert.

Hope your day is wonderful.


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Annalog said:


> "...Love rain in the desert !..."


Oh Anna, I am jealous....a wet desert smells like perfume...

...meanwhile, a wet Minneapolis may reach 40 today...

Have a great day, All


----------



## Annalog

NapCat said:


> Oh Anna, I am jealous....a wet desert smells like perfume...


It is one of my favorites, especially when there are creosote bushes around.

Good morning from southern Arizona. It is currently in the low 40s and headed to the low 70s with partly sunny skies, at least after sunrise. I hope to get back to sleep for a few hours. I have today off and will be donating blood at the Red Cross later today.

Hope your day is wonderful.


----------



## Leslie

Good morning everyone,

We are slowly digging out from the storm. Fortunately our neighbor who has equipment (plow on truck, snowblower, etc) is giving us a hand. While my car has been dug out, I think I am going to stay home to work for another day.

On top of this, they are predicting more snow for Friday. Ack!

Have a great day everyone!

L


----------



## loonlover

Good morning. We'll be in the 60s again today. 

Days are starting early in our neighborhood right now. Clearing of the drainage creek on the other side of the house next to us is being done. They are also widening the bridge that goes over it on our street. And they start work ing really early.  But it will be beneficial to a lot of home owners, including us, here to have the drainage system flowing again. 

Hope everyone has a great day.


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Good Morning from a damp, dreary Minneapolis...

Sad news for 'da Cat....I was supposed to go home in the morning, but was "asked" to stay....

....it is wonderful to be wanted and needed....but my hammock in the desert sun, "wants" & "needs" me too !! giggle

Have a great day !


----------



## Sean Sweeney

'Tis cold. 4 degrees. My beard/mustache froze while out feeding the ponies.


----------



## Annalog

Good morning from southern Arizona. High 40s headed to the low 70s with showers tomorrow and rain tomorrow.

Hope your day is wonderful.


----------



## Leslie

Good morning,

Very cold in southern Maine this morning--just 1 degree right now. Brrr! Two feet of snow on Tuesday and another foot is predicted for Friday night. I guess winter has arrived with a vengeance!

Have a great day everyone!

L


----------



## Andra

Good morning.  It was 55 and a little foggy on the drive this morning.  We are supposed to get back up to 70s or so later today.
Cedar pollen is still very high and most people around here (including me) are miserable.  I at least managed to get rid of my 3-day headache yesterday so I'm a little better.  Maybe I won't be so cranky today...


----------



## loonlover

Good morning. 52 degrees when I arose and heading to 63.

I finally spent some time doing yard work yesterday afternoon. Plan on getting out there a little earlier today.

Hope everyone has a great day.


----------



## geoffthomas

Good Morning all from Derwood.
It is 24 on the way up to 37.
We expect some rain today between 3 and 7pm, so hopefully just rain.
And yeah, this is being a very harsh winter.


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Good Morning

13 in Minneapolis headed to cloudy 20s.

Have a great Friday


----------



## Annalog

Good morning from southern Arizona. Low 50s headed to a rainy high 50s (low 60s in Tucson). No flooded roads on my way to Tucson. 

Hope your day is wonderful.


----------



## geoffthomas

Good Morning from Derwood.
It continues to be Winter here in the Mid-Atlantic.
The current temperature is 34 degrees.
The forecast calls for a high of 36 degrees (a cold front is coming through).
We had some freezing rain last night so the driveway has a crust of iciness on it.
And later this afternoon we expect to get winds up to 45 mph blowing the cold wind around.
All-in-all better than it could be.


----------



## MichelleB675

Good morning! Cold and snowy here in WV.

Thank God it's Friday! I get my day off from caregiving tomorrow. Which always goes by way too fast, but it's better than not having a day off at all.


----------



## loonlover

Good morning. Pretty typical weather here for the end of January with highs in the 50s.

Hope everyone's Friday is a great one.


----------



## Andra

TGIF!
We are in the 40s this morning and should get close to 60 by the end of the day.  So it's a little cooler than it's been the past few days.
I am getting ready to head back out to the car and call XM radio to troubleshoot my satellite receiver.  I am stuck on the XM Preview Station and driving across Austin is really no fun without decent music (and no commercails or people talking)...


----------



## Leslie

Good morning from southern Maine where it is snowing again and 26 degrees. Have a great Friday everyone!

L


----------



## Jane917

Good morning from central WA. Once again, it is 34 degrees and foggy. I know I should not complain, considering all the bad weather happening in the east, but I would just love to see a little bit of sun.


----------



## balaspa

gooooooooddd morning!


----------



## Guest

No longer morning here in Oregon (but it is somewhere, right?). Foggy this morning, sunny but chilly this afternoon, and looks like a beautiful sunset on the way.


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Good Morning

23 and cloudy in Minneapolis with little change expected.

Hope everyone has a great weekend.


----------



## geoffthomas

Good Morning.
It is 14 outside right now with a high possible of 30.
So there is no sunbathing going to happen around here today.
Although it is expected to be "sunny".


----------



## Annalog

Good morning from southern Arizona. It is currently in the high 40s and headed to the high 50s with intermittent showers. It is looking promising for wildflowers this spring as we have had at least one good rainfall each month since October. 

Hope your day is wonderful.


----------



## Sean Sweeney

Good morning. 11 degrees in Mass., feels like -8.

And we have to go get hay and grain in this today... ugh.


----------



## crebel

Good morning.  32 degrees and cloudy here.  Looks like we are in for a medium (5-8") snowstorm starting early this evening and overnight.  I will be heading home early this afternoon instead of tomorrow to avoid driving in it.

Everyone have a safe and happy day.


----------



## Leslie

Good morning,

Cold, windy, and lots of sun here in southern Maine. Have a great day everyone!

L


----------



## The Hooded Claw

Good morning on a cold and rainy day. But at least there won't be snow!


----------



## loonlover

Good morning. Should be in the lower 50s today, but as cloudy as it is, I'm not sure it will warm up quite that much.

Safe travels, Chris.

Hope everyone is having a great weekend.


----------



## crebel

loonlover said:


> Good morning. Should be in the lower 50s today, but as cloudy as it is, I'm not sure it will warm up quite that much.
> 
> Safe travels, Chris.
> 
> Hope everyone is having a great weekend.


Home safe and sound, thanks LL!

Forecasters have upped the predictions to 8-12+ inches tonight/tomorrow now. DH had already made the grocery necessities run before I got home and has a big pot of chili simmering on the stove. Kindles and cell phones are charged, I'm ready!


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Good Morning !!

I should be waking up in Nevada where it is a sunny 68....however, I was "asked" to stay in Minneapolis at least another week....where it is 15 and snowing......sigh

Hope everyone has a restful Sunday.








GO SEAHAWKS !!


----------



## loonlover

Good morning. It is raining here and 52 degrees. We can use the rain and it isn't supposed to last all day.

Hope everyone has a peaceful Sunday, or if it is not peaceful due to a certain football game, I hope your team wins.


----------



## Annalog

Good morning from southern Arizona. Low 40s and headed to the low 60s with intermittent clouds. Dense fog is predicted for this morning but I don't need to drive to work until noon. 

Hope your day is wonderful.


----------



## crebel

Good morning. 33 and snowing here.  It is a pretty snow.  We have about 5" already and it is supposed to keep up through tonight.  We found out yesterday that the man who has plowed our driveway for years moved to Arizona, not sure when we will be able to get out!

Everyone have a safe and happy day.


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Good Morning

It is Monday, it is -3 degrees, the Seahawks lost.....what more can be said ?










Have a great week


----------



## loonlover

Good morning. Sunny and chilly here with an expected high of 46.

Hope everyone's week is off to a good start.


----------



## Leslie

Good morning,

Snowing again and cold--5 degrees. This winter thing is getting old. LOL.

L


----------



## Andra

Happy Groundhog Day!
It's back in the 30s in Austin today, but we do have sunny skies.


----------



## Jane917

34 degrees and foggy. I think the whole state of Washington is a bit foggy after yesterday's game.


----------



## crebel

Good morning.  The outdoor thermometer has climbed to zero and the sun is shining.  We ended up with about a foot of snow and did find someone to clear our driveway last night so DH could make it out to work this morning.  I'm not going anywhere!

Everyone have a safe and happy day.


----------



## Annalog

Good morning from southern Arizona. It is currently sunny and in the low 50s and headed to the high 60s. I have today and tomorrow off so I will be spending as much time as possible outside before the rain returns later this week.

Hope your day is wonderful.


----------



## mlewis78

Good afternoon.  Fog with mix of snow and rain, 28 degrees F. here.  I need to go out in it soon.


----------



## Guest

Dreary, rainy, but fairly mild temps in Eugene, Oregon.


----------



## MichelleB675

Good morning! 

A chilly 21 in WV.

and today is mine and hubby's 15th wedding anniversary


----------



## loonlover

Good morning. It is 23 here and we are expecting highs in the 50s.

Happy Anniversary, Michelle.

Hope everyone has a great day.


----------



## Annalog

Happy Anniversary to you, MichelleB675, and your hubby. May you celebrate many more happy years together.

Good morning from southern Arizona. It is currently 40°F and headed to sunny low 70s. Any groundhogs here yesterday would have seen their shadows and decided to that sunbathing would be more fun than hiding. The two week forecast has now moved rain out to two weeks from today. 

I read yesterday that Tucson had the fourth wettest January on record. The ground here is still too wet to do much in the garden or the greenhouse foundation so I am working on lowering the edges of the remaining 4'x 8' beds that are now trip hazards after DH lowered and leveled the paths. DH will hopefully be removing some more of the mud from the chicken pens and replacing it with sand uncovered while digging the greenhouse foundation. We are hoping it doesn't get too hot before we finish digging and refilling that foundation (sometime in March if we are lucky).

Hope your day is wonderful.


----------



## geoffthomas

Good Morning from Derwood.
We have been fortunate to have all those major snow-makers pass just North of us.
Poor Boston has been hit with all of them.
It is 20 outside right now with a high later of 34 and mostly cloudy today.


----------



## crebel

Good morning to all and Happy Anniversary, MichelleB675!

It is a sparkling 11 degrees this morning and that is about as warm as it is going to get.  The snow we got over the weekend is going to hang around for a while and is still lovely in the untouched areas.

Everyone have a safe and happy day.


----------



## NapCat (retired)

A belated Good Morning to All...


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Good Morning

9 snowy degrees in Minneapolis, but absolutely beautiful in Death Valley....where I will finally be this weekend. Headed Home !!










Have a great day !!


----------



## loonlover

Good morning. It is currently 34 and cloudy with an expected high of 58. We might get a little rain this evening.

Yay, NapCat! Safe travels when you head home.

Hope everyone has a great day.


----------



## crebel

Good morning! We have blazed all the way up to 20 degrees and it is snowing like crazy here, might get another 3 inches or so on top of the foot we got on Sunday. Three inches is just a dusting, no driving worries or cancellations for that miniscule amount.

Everyone have a safe and happy day, and YAY NapCat that you finally get to head home!

Edited to correct pre-caffeine incompleteness...


----------



## Leslie

Good morning,

Sunny and cold this morning. I am at my downtown office for the first time since January 23rd! I have to say, I enjoyed working from home for the past week. Another storm is predicted for tomorrow...sigh...

L


----------



## mlewis78

Good morning!  It's 38 here in NYC.  Cold inside, so I called the super, who lives in the building next door.  He is tired of my calls (the heat has gone off so many times since mid-December), and he suggested I call the building management, so I did.  Also called 311 to file complaint.  My co-workers have been advising me to call 311 for weeks and I finally did today.

Managing agent thinks I'm crazy and said that when it is colder outside it is not as warm inside. She said the "younger people" in the building are opening windows when it is too hot.  It told her I open window a crack when it's very hot, but right now it's cold.

I think I am becoming slightly mad (and sick from the cold).


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Good Morning

cloudy -3 in Minneapolis....
sunny 73 in the desert....
"They" asked me to stay until the end of the month...

Any guesses on my answer 










giggle......Have a great day !!


----------



## loonlover

Good morning. It will be a little cooler here today with an expected high of only 40. But the skies are supposed to be clear.

Harlem Globetrotters at the arena tonight. Usually an easy show.

Hope everyone has a great Thursday.


----------



## crebel

Good morning. The actual temperature this morning is -10.  I haven't been out of the house since I came home Saturday afternoon, I don't intend to change that today!

Everyone have a safe and happy day.


----------



## Andra

Morning.  I am still enjoying the headache from hell, although I did manage to drag myself to work this morning.  I am leaving early for a doctor's appointment since anything I try for my head will kind of help, but not really.
NapCat, stick to your guns and go home!!


----------



## Sean Sweeney

It won't... stop... snowing.

I'm going to tie a white t-shirt to my shovel and stick it in the snowbank out front.


----------



## geoffthomas

Good Morning from Derwood.
It was 32 when I got up, it is 28 now and will soon go up (?) to 27.
It is kinda sunny and windy so it feels colder.
Have a great day.


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Good Morning







and 18 in Minneapolis...Purrrrfect for my last day here.
Seriously, Minnesota is a beautiful State, filled with the most delightful people....









My stay here (6 months) has been wonderful on many levels.

Happy Friday, All !


----------



## MichelleB675

Good morning! TGIF!

It's 9 degrees here in WV. 

I got MIL cleaned up and tucked back in bed for a few hours til my back recovers enough to get her up for the day and I'm browsing through Amazon's MP3 store.. CW shows (Vampire Diaries, The Originals, The 100, etc) always have me shopping for new music.


----------



## crebel

Good morning!  We have warmed up considerably from yesterday, already 25 degrees outside and heading to 40.  I intend to venture out of the house today!

Everyone have a safe and happy day.


----------



## loonlover

Good morning. In the low 30s this morning but we are headed to a high in the upper 50s. The sun is also shining brightly.

I'm going out to lunch with fellow retirees today. I think I've left II enough options for his lunch that he won't starve.

Hope everybody's Friday is a great one.


----------



## cinisajoy

Good morning.  Cooler than predicted here today.


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Good Morning...I hope everyone is having a great weekend...

For me....well, 'da cat is on the move










Headed home after a most rewarding adventure...


----------



## Annalog

Safe travels,NapCat!

Good morning from southern Arizona. It is currently clear in the mid 40s and headed to a sunny mid 70s (add 5 degrees for Tucson). DH will be visiting our daughter and granddaughters this weekend while I'll be working, feeding the chickens and the cats, and waiting for the latest chicks to hatch. (I will be driving up to see them in a couple weeks.)

Hope your day is wonderful.


----------



## Scout

Good morning. My cats are still sleeping but I am up. Need coffee


----------



## loonlover

Good morning. We're expecting highs in the upper 60s today with clear skies. It is currently 38.

Safe travels, NapCat.

Hope everyone is having a great weekend.


----------



## crebel

Good morning.  I'm off to a lazy start today, just getting around to my first cup of coffee while waiting for tea to brew.

Our temperatures will head to the mid-40s by afternoon, positively balmy.

Everyone have a safe and happy day.


----------



## Leslie

Good morning,

It's currently 20 degrees and cloudy. I just asked Alexa for the weather for the next 7 days:
Sunday - snowy
Monday - snowy
Tuesday - sunny and cold
Wednesday - windy
Thursday - snowy
Friday - sunny

I am getting a little tired of snowy!

L


----------



## geoffthomas

Good Morning from Maryland.
It is 40 now with 47 the expected high.
Mostly sunny.
Oh, Leslie - snowy for a whole week - (arrrgggg).
and NapCat - glad you are finally heading home.
Enjoy the day all.


----------



## *DrDLN* (dr.s.dhillon)

Good morning from California. It's not so sunny today....


----------



## cinisajoy

Good afternoon 80 here today.


----------



## Susan Alison

Good Morning from Bristol in the South West UK - Cold! coldcoldcoldcold!!!!!!!!! freezing cold!


----------



## loonlover

Good morning. It is currently 56 degrees going to 67. We are to have cloudy skies all day.

Hope everyone has a peaceful Sunday.


----------



## ArchangelEST

Good morning from Estonia.

Man, really windy today, not going to leave my apartment.  Icy too, definitely a bone breaking weather.

Just enjoying my first cup of coffee and getting ready to get busy with book promotions. Gonna be a fun sunday.


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Good Morning from










50 now and headed to 80 !! 
So good to be home !! I plan to spend the day getting the place open and cleaned, need to go to town for shopping.....of course, lots of napping on the agenda.

Thanks to all of you for keeping me company in Minneapolis...lots of warmth from my Kindle-friends !!

Hope everyone has a restful Sunday


----------



## Leslie

Good morning from southern Maine where it is 11 degrees at the moment. We have had about 1" of snow and it has stopped. Wouldn't it be nice if it stay stopped and we don't receive the 2 feet that they are predicting?

A girl can dream...LOL.

L


----------



## crebel

Good morning from sunny and snow-melting Iowa!  Looks like we will be in the 40s again today and the melting will continue, but I doubt all that is on the ground will disappear yet.

So glad you are home safe, sound, and now warm, NapCat.  Enjoy some relaxation and getting reacquainted with all of your kitties.

Everyone have a safe and happy day.


----------



## Annalog

Good morning from southern Arizona. I am still scraping thin ice/heavy frost from my car windshield every morning. I am NOT complaining as the morning temperature is in the low 40s and headed to the high 70s with clear and sunny skies. I work later today and have Monday and Tuesday off this week.

Hope your day is wonderful.


----------



## Leslie

Good morning,

It is cold (8 degrees) and snowing. So what else is new?

Have a great Monday everyone!

L


----------



## Annalog

Good morning from southern Arizona. In the 40s and headed to a sunny 80°F. 

Hope your day is full of wonder.


----------



## Andra

Good morning.  In Austin, it's 55 right now and we should be in the 70s later today.  For the first time in weeks, I don't have a sinus headache!!  Maybe I'll get a teensy break between cedar and oak pollen times...
If you have any spare thoughts and good wishes, I could use them for my Figaro-kitty.  He will be 20 this year and he is starting to have health issues.  We've had a great run, but I am definitely not ready to be without him.  It was hard enough losing his sister last June.  He is the ruler of the house right now for sure.  It is kind of funny to see him turning into even more of a dictator than he was before.  He's taken to jumping up in my lap just long enough to give me "the look" - and I have to get up and follow him to see what he wants. 

Napcat, glad you made it home safely.


----------



## loonlover

Good morning. It is 53 at the moment and we are headed to 66 with clear skies.

Andra, don't have any words of wisdom, just extending hugs your direction and give Figaro one too.

Glad you made it home, NapCat.

Hope everyone's week is off to a good start.


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Good Morning

It is 57, headed to 75 in the desert this morning. I have all the windows open, a gentle breeze is ringing the wind chimes...lots of birds are happy to see their feeders full again. Best of all, my favorite cat, "Penguin" was at the French Doors this morning waiting for his egg and milk ! Six months of loyalty !! Aren't cats wonderful!? (sez 'da Na'Cat...giggle).

Sending wishes that Figaro has a long and happy retirement.

Have a great day all !!


----------



## spotsmom

Good morning from windy Central Oregon where we're not sure if we've had winter yet.

Welcome home, NapCat and I'm so glad to hear that PenQuin was there to greet you.  You really must make up to him with a tuna stuffed carcass.

Andra, enjoy all your days with Figaro. Cats are such jewels.  Build up some memories.


----------



## Andra

Good morning from Austin where it's 46 degrees and will be warming up to the mid-70s later today.  I hope all of you who are in colder areas are warm and safe.
Figaro says thank you for the nice thoughts and the hug 
His weight was up a little when he went in to the vet's for fluids last night so he is holding his own for now.  I am spending a lot of my time at home on the couch with him in my lap.  He needs a bath, but I don't want to get him totally wet since he's so thin.  So we are strategizing the best way to clean up a little old kitty.  Baby wipes helped, but didn't get him totally clean.  I am now leaning towards turning on the heater in one of the bathrooms and giving him a sponge bath.  It is going to be interesting...


----------



## loonlover

Good morning. We are back down into the 30s this morning, but should be warming up to the 50s eventually.

Intinst has a doctor's appointment this morning, so I take that as an excuse to eat out afterwards.

Hope everyone has a great day.


----------



## Annalog

Andra, hugs for you and well wishes with cuddles for Figaro.

Good morning from southern Arizona. It is currently in the high 30s and headed to the high 70s with clear and sunny skies. I think that I have the early symptoms of a cold. Need to find my zinc.

Hope your day is wonderful.


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Good Morning

57 in the desert, headed to the 70s. After running a fast pace for the past 6 months, it is hard to get back into "retirement mode".

Have a great day.


----------



## geoffthomas

Good Day from Maryland.
It is 32 now with 38 the high later.
It is mostly sunny after a freezing rain night - morning commute was bad for most folks.
But we don't have the white stuff to dig out of that Mass. has been getting.
Hang in there in Maine, Leslie.


----------



## Leslie

I am a little late for Good Morning but Hello to everyone--

We received about 7 or 8 inches of snow yesterday. I actually ventured out this morning and the roads were a mess, so I came home! And the prediction is that it will begin snowing again on Thursday. Ack!

Have a great day everyone!

L


----------



## Jane917

Technically, it is still morning, though I am reporting in a little late. It is 50 degrees and SUNNY! First sun we have seen in months! Gotta run back outside and pinch myself.


----------



## Andra

Happy Wednesday from a foggy Austin.  It was 56 and very damp on the drive in today.  Rumor has it that we are getting rain tonight and tomorrow.  We'll see...  
We are sending warm happy thoughts to everyone buried in snow.


----------



## loonlover

Good morning. We're at 31 and going to 60 today.

Grocery shopping and some cooking on the agenda for today. The Arkansas Home Show is this weekend so I'll be working the next 4 days. Set up tomorrow and Friday and the actual show on Sat and Sun. Thought I'd do a little meal preparation in advance so II doesn't starve.  

Hope everybody in the stormy areas stays safe and warm and everyone has a great Wednesday.


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Good Morning from the SW desert where it is 50 and headed to sunny 70s.

In between naps today, I plan to get some of the leaf-fall out of the gardens. Tulips, crocus, daffodils are already up....

Have a great day all


----------



## Jane917

After a sunny Spring-like day yesterday, we are back to 44 and mostly cloudy today. We are expecting a photographer at the house today to take pictures, and could use some sun. The house is going on the market tomorrow, and we will be moving to Oregon in a couple of months. Keep your fingers crossed the market here is as good as our realtor says it is.


----------



## geoffthomas

Good Day all.
It is 41 here in Derwood today.
And Partly Cloudy.
I am sure glad that here in the Mid Atlantic, the really bad storms go North of us.


----------



## loonlover

Good morning. It is currently 33 and headed to a high of 47.

I'll be at the arena today as set up for the Home Show begins. It us usually a pretty easy gig; may not get to read quite as much as sometimes as I do have to greet vendors and give directions. I made stew last night in the Instant Pot so supper will be easy to put together when I get home. Wish I made myself be that organized a little more often.

Hope everyone has a great Thursday.


----------



## Andra

Good morning.  It's 47 in Austin this morning and we are only supposed to heat up to about 57...  Guess who didn't read the entire forecase before leaving the house?  We have had sunny skies and temps in the 70s and 80s the past few days so I am wearing capri pants instead of jeans.  It's just a little bit chilly for capri pants.
Have an awesome day!


----------



## Annalog

Good morning from southern Arizona. It is currently in the mid 40s and headed to the mid 60s with sunny skies and very windy. Back to relatively normal temperatures for this time of year.

Hope your day is wonderful.


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Good Morning

46 in the desert, headed to the 70s.....and 'da Cat is headed to the gardens

Have a Great Day !


----------



## loonlover

Good morning. 27 degrees with an expected high of 51. Pretty typical for this time of year.

Another day of getting paid to read on tap for today. I do expect to see a few more vendors enter through my door than I did yesterday. I can't complain.

Hope everyone has a great Friday the 13th.


----------



## MichelleB675

Goooood morning! It's Friday woohooooo!

9 degrees here.


----------



## Annalog

Happy Friday the 13th from southern Arizona. It is in the mid 40s and headed to 70°F with sunny skies.

Hope your Friday the 13th is full of wonder.


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Good Morning

46 in the desert, headed to the 80s.....Friday the 13th started with a 6AM called from the finance department with a snafu on my pay....sigh

Have a Great Day !


----------



## Wisteria Clematis

Minus twelve this morning (with wind chill of minus 20) in upstate NY and more snow expected tomorrow to add to the several feet of white stuff we already have! Weatherman says fifteen minutes of exposure can cause frostbite so I am choosing to forego shoveling the sidewalk and snuggling down with my kindle instead. You folks in the desert don't know what you're missing


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Wisteria Clematis said:


> "...You folks in the desert don't know what you're missing ..."


Oh yes I do.....just returned from Minneapolis and my next assignment will likely be in upstate NY. Keep the fires burning !!


----------



## Annalog

NapCat said:


> Good Morning
> 
> 46 in the desert, headed to the 80s.....Friday the 13th started with a 6AM called from the finance department with a snafu on my pay....sigh
> 
> Have a Great Day !


NapCat, DH and I were discussing both "snafu" and "fubar" Tuesday. Yesterday DH discovered that the hole he dug needs to be 2 feet longer. At least that snafu is easy to fix.  Hope the financial snafu is resolved soon.



Wisteria Clematis said:


> Minus twelve this morning (with wind chill of minus 20) in upstate NY and more snow expected tomorrow to add to the several feet of white stuff we already have! Weatherman says fifteen minutes of exposure can cause frostbite so I am choosing to forego shoveling the sidewalk and snuggling down with my kindle instead. You folks in the desert don't know what you're missing


DH moved here from Michigan. He does know what we're missing.


----------



## Jane917

Late to the forum again today. It is a beautiful Spring-like day in eastern WA. We are all asking what happened to winter. It has been cloudy and foggy, but no snow, no cold days. Very mild winter.


----------



## geoffthomas

It is way past morning.
Hi gang.
It never went over 25 today.


----------



## loonlover

Good morning. We're at 27 degrees this morning with a warm up to about 70. The low in the morning, tho, will again be in the 20s.

The nice day will either allow for a good crowd at the Home Show, or people will be doing outdoorsy things instead. I'll probably not get quite as much reading done today, but it is a fun show to work with lots of people watching opportunities.

Hope your Saturday is wonderful.


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Good Morning and "mushy stuff" to those of you who imbibe.....










giggle.....Have a great day


----------



## Jane917

47 degrees already, and almost clear skies. It will be a beautiful day. Our house just went on the market and we have our first showings today. We are moving to Portland OR! Heading out next week for house hunting.


----------



## Leslie

Good morning,

It is a whopping 10 degrees right now. It was -11 when I woke up. We are waiting for the latest blizzard to start and dump another 2 feet of snow on us. This winter is getting really, really old...

So excited for you, Jane! Good luck with the house selling. Keep us posted!

L


----------



## loonlover

Good morning. It is currently 23 going to 44. This follows a high of 74 yesterday.

One last early morning for me for a few days. The Home Show will be over at 5 today and hopefully I will be on my way home by 5:30 or so.

We are to get some wintry precipitation overnight and into tomorrow. The electric companies have additional workers on standby across the state as the prediction is for more ice than snow.

Hope everyone has a peaceful Sunday and stays warm and safe from the weather.


----------



## Leslie

Good morning,

14 degrees this morning. Fortunately, the snowstorm did not dump 2 feet on us--more like 4 inches, with a few more inches expected today. Windy and cold.

Have a great Sunday everyone!

L


----------



## geoffthomas

Good Morning from the suburbs of the Nation's Capital.
It is 7 now, the high is not expected to go over 15.
Not much snow.
The highway folks are putting down salt and it is melting the ice and snow and it is re-freezing, worse than before.
And this next week is supposed to be below freezing (the high) all week until next Sunday.

We have decided to hold no houses open today - too dangerous for both us and the visitors.
But I do have to pick up my daughter at an anime con just south of DC.


----------



## Jane917

36 degrees and sunny! Heading up to 59! Going to be a great Sunday.


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Good Morning

52 in the desert, headed to sunny 80s
Lazy day " planned"

Hope everyone has a restful Sunday


----------



## Annalog

Good morning from southern Arizona. Low was in the mid 40s, currently in the low 60s and headed to 70°F with intermittent clouds and 15% chance of rain.

Hope your day is wonderful.


----------



## Leslie

Good morning,

Another cold morning here in southern Maine--7 degrees right now. I am getting very tired of this winter weather!

L


----------



## loonlover

Good morning. 27 degrees here with a ground white from mostly sleet. We have the possibility of more precipitation for most of the day. 

The car will not make its service appointment today as we do not plan on leaving the house. Things should clear up by tomorrow.

Hope everyone has a great Monday.


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Good Morning

47 in the desert, headed to sunny 77.

Have a great day.


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Good Morning

A nice, warm, sunny day on queue in the desert.
I am off to "town" to have the car serviced, shopping, etc.

Hope everyone has a great day !!


----------



## loonlover

Good morning. It was 21 when I woke up this morning. Currently it is 28 and we are expecting a high of 40.

There are still lots of icy roads so lots of schools are closed again today and businesses are opening late. So glad we don't have to go anywhere.

Hope everyone has a great Tuesday.


----------



## Andra

Happy Tuesday!
My MIL was here over the weekend so we did lots of housework and yard work.  I hope the large trash pickup people come through today like they are supposed to because we have about 45 trash bags lined up in front of the house.  That's what happens when you don't rake up leaves when they first fall...
It's still in the 30s here today.  But I didn't see any of the "winter mix" that was supposed to be falling.


----------



## Andra

Good morning.  It was 32 in Austin when I drove to work, but the sun is already coming out and it looks like it is going to be a pretty day.
Stay warm everyone.


----------



## loonlover

Good morning. We're heading to the 40s today with lots of sunshine. Hopefully that will get rid of some more of the ice that fell Sunday night. We did get a dusting of snow last night. 

Haircuts and some shopping on our agenda today. I'm hoping the places we go have done some clearing in their parking lots.

Hope everyone has a great Wednesday.


----------



## spotsmom

Bright blue sky and plenty of sunshine this frosty morning. Headed to an unbelievable 60 today. I'm not complaining but we really need the snowpack. 

Have a great Hump Day.


----------



## Leslie

Good morning,

Not as cold here--23 degrees--and it is sunny.

Have a great day everyone!

L


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Good Morning

50 sunny desert degrees, headed to 75...and I am headed to the gardens.

Have a great day !!


----------



## geoffthomas

Good Day from Derwood.
It is 28 here and that IS the high.
We are expecting "snow squalls" around 5:30 this evening.
I hope you are warm and snug where you are.


----------



## MichelleB675

Good morning from WV.. It's 1 here with a wind chill of -16.

We brought our stray kitty in last night (hubby picked up a litterbox and litter on his way home from work) and she seems to be very happy. she climbed up on her pillow bed and stayed there most of the night. And she's already catching up on all of the cuddles she's been missing because it was too cold for us to stay outside for long.

I took these pics of her last month - http://www.dropbox.com/s/s5jh9iqwg4f2llg/Cotton.jpg

She showed up last summer/fall and never left, but she may have been around longer than that because we had been finding white furballs all over the porch for several months before we actually saw her.


----------



## Scout

Good morning. Another freezing start to the day here on the East Coast. It is currently -2 degrees.


----------



## loonlover

Good morning. We're only down in the 20s this morning and expecting a high of 34. Maybe a little more of the ice will melt today.

Michelle, what a pretty cat. 

Annual eye appointment on the agenda for Intinst today. 

Hope everyone has a great Thursday.


----------



## Leslie

Good morning, 

We had another 6" of snow overnight. It is currently 24 degrees. Have a great day everyone!

L


----------



## NapCat (retired)

loonlover said:


> "...Michelle, what a pretty cat..."


..NapCat agrees !!

Good Morning All

Headed to a partly cloudy 77 in the desert...I am off to visit friends on the other side of the valley.

Have a great day


----------



## Andra

Happy Thursday!
It's 60 degrees and sunny in Austin today!  I might get out for a walk this afternoon.
Michelle, she's a little fluffball - too cute!
My Figaro was feeling pretty good yesterday.  He hopped the baby gate on the stairs at 12:30am to come and get me because his bowl was empty and he wanted a snack.  Sometimes it's hard to believe that he's a little old man...
Hope your day is awesome!


----------



## spotsmom

23 this morning and into the 50's again with lots of sun.

Michelle, that is a magnificent looking cat!  Lots of hair to have kept her warm outside.  Thanks for bringing her indoors.

Have a happy Thursday, all!


----------



## MichelleB675

Good morning!

-11 here this morning (my weather app says -14 with a windchill of -31) 

Thanks everyone. She parked herself on her "throne" of 2 pillows and a fuzzy throw and has only left that spot for food and litterbox.


----------



## Andra

TGIF!!
We are still enjoying warmer temperatures in Austin this week.  It was 58 when I walked in from the parking lot.  I didn't even put on a jacket!
But we have rain and some cooler weather moving in for the weekend.  Last weekend's project was raking the leaves in the back yard and pulling out the asian jasmine in the front flowerbed.  This weekend we are trimming trees.
Have a great day!


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Good Morning

Another lovely day in the desert, should be in the high 70s. I am headed to town early for supplies and goldfish for the pond.

Happy Friday All


----------



## loonlover

Good morning. 27 degrees here with temps rising all day and overnight. We are to receive some rain later today with thunderstorms possible tomorrow.

Wintry precipitation was forecast for early this morning, but none of it fell at our house. However, it did fall not very far to the north of us. There have been 3 school bus accidents so far in a couple of school districts not all that far from us.

Hope everyone has a great Friday.


----------



## loonlover

Good morning. It is currently 42 and we are expected to reach 50 today. Rain and thunderstorms in the forecast until early evening.

I'm working a trade show during the day today followed by PBR tonight.  It will be a long day. Oh well, I'll have lots of reading time during both events.

Hope everyone has a great Saturday.


----------



## Annalog

Good morning from central Arizona. It is currently 56°F and headed to a mostly sunny 78°F (5 degrees cooler in Benson). I am here for the weekend to volunteer in the origami booth at Matsuri teaching paper folding, visit with friends, attend the festival and the Monday workshop, and see my daughter and granddaughters.

Hope your weekend is wonderful.


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Good Morning

40 now. 80s later...I am going to the 4 X 4 back roads of Death Valley on a wildflower hunt. They are up early this year.










I hope everyone is having a good weekend


----------



## Leslie

Good morning from chilly southern Maine where it is currently 11 degrees. Brrr!

L


----------



## geoffthomas

Good Morning all.
It is 16 with a high of 28 today.
But it has been snowing (light powdery stuff) since 10 and is supposed to continue maybe until tomorrow.
The weather people warn of it not stopping but around midnight when the temp goes above freezing, it is supposed to turn into rain/freezing rain/sleet to forma crust on the accumulated snow.


----------



## loonlover

Good morning. It warmed up slightly overnight from 32 to 38. We'll get a little warmer as the day goes on but do have the possibility of more wintry precipitation later in the day.

I'll be at the arena until about 2 today. I should be home before the rain/sleet/snow begin.

Hope everyone has a peaceful Sunday.


----------



## Leslie

Good morning,

It is 31 degrees this morning--first time it has been this warm in weeks. The icicles on my back porch are melting. What a welcome sight!

We are having a silent auction to benefit the Portland Community Free Clinic. One of the items up for bid is a brand new Amazon Echo, donated by yours truly. If anyone wants to stop by and maybe place a bid or two, the site is:

www.32auctions.com/FPCFC

It runs until Sunday March 1st at 6 pm. Thanks!

L


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Good Morning

51 with light rain in the desert....wonderful. Fire going in the fireplace, good coffee and my Kindle. Looks like an official Pajama Day is on queue.

Hope everyone is having a restful Sunday.


----------



## *DrDLN* (dr.s.dhillon)

Good morning you all. It's sunny but little breezy in N. California.


----------



## Leslie

Good morning,

In the car in traffic near Boston. So much fun! 27 degrees right now. Have a great day everyone!

L


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## Andra

Good morning! We are cold and damp in Austin today. I think it was 30 and raining the last time I checked. I got permission to work from home today so I don't have to drive across town with potential ice accumulations on bridges and overpasses.
So I have my laptop in front of the fire and a Stripey-cat in my lap. This is better than the office!


----------



## loonlover

Good morning. We're currently at 27 degrees and will stay about there all day. The sleet predicted for last night did not fall at our house, but it did just barely miss us. Snow predicted for later today.

I am supposed to head to the arena later in the day to help set tables for a banquet tomorrow night. Not sure I'll be there. Some of that decision will depend on the weather; some on whether the people setting up the tables, pipe and drape, etc. are able to get all that done this morning. We may be doing the work tomorrow instead.

Hope everyone has a great Monday. Safe travels, Leslie.


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Good Morning

It rained steadily throughout the night....perfect timing for the desert wildflowers which are already in bloom. 40 now headed to 50ish....when the clouds clear we will have fresh snow on the mountains (I really love living where we keep our snow on mountain tops. Snow viewed from a distance is lovely (as opposed to mucking around in it with snow shovels, ice scrapers, tires chains, etc.....giggle)

Hope everyone has a good Monday


----------



## MichelleB675

Good morning! Happy Tuesday!

I sure hope today is better than yesterday (MIL had another temper tantrum, they are coming more often now)

I'm tempted to bake something today, but not sure what. Maybe some chocolate chip cookies.

It's currently 8 degrees here.


----------



## loonlover

Good morning. It is currently 26 degrees with the ground covered with snow. Not a significant amount as far as other parts of the country go, but it has put a damper on activities in the area. The expected high for the day is 41.

No table setting was done at the arena yesterday. Hopefully we can all make it there early enough this morning to have them ready in plenty of time for the banquet this evening.

Hope everyone has a great Tuesday.


----------



## Leslie

Good morning,

It is minus 7 degrees right now in southern Maine. Fortunately it is very sunny and we don't seem to have a lot of wind.

Have a great day everyone!

L


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Good Morning

44 in the desert under crystal clear skies....headed to 66 breezy degrees.

Hope everyone is having a great day


----------



## spotsmom

16 this morning and expected to climb into the 40's. Lots of sunshine. Heading into town to get an instruction lesson on the finer aspects of programming my car. Isn't that crazy? Or, how technology challenged do I admit to being?

Have a lovely Tuesday, and stay safe.


----------



## Chuck Habakkuk

Sick. Of. Winter...

Mornin'...


----------



## loonlover

Good morning. We are at 31 degrees and that is our high for the day. Sleet/snow expected most any time now.

We were supposed to take the car in for service to make up the appointment canceled last week due to snow. I don't think it will happen today either.

And yes, Chuck, winter can go away anytime. And ours hasn't really been that bad.

Hope everyone has a great Wednesday in spite of weather woes.


----------



## Leslie

Good morning,

16 degrees and sunny right now. Have a great day everyone!

L


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Good Morning

...with great guilt, I am enjoying another lovely early Spring day in the desert (my reward for a winter in Minnesota). Hang in there you folks in the snowy regions...it cannot last too much longer !!

Have a great day !


----------



## Leslie

Good morning from LaGuardia Airport where it is cloudy and 26 degrees. Happy Thursday everyone!

L


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## Andra

It's sunny and 36 in Austin this morning.  We are supposed to get up in the 50s this afternoon.  Yesterday our high was 64 and it was lovely.  We went out at lunchtime and just sat in the sunshine.  I don't mind (Austin's version of) the cold, but I really miss the sun after so many gray days in a row.
One more day to go until Friday - make it great!


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Good Morning

40 in the desert, headed to sunny 70s

Have a great day


----------



## loonlover

Good morning. We have reached our high of 38 for the day. Some of yesterday's snow should melt a little today. Roads are pretty clear which is good since I have a couple of errands to run.

Have a great day!


----------



## Leslie

Good morning from St. Petersburg where it is 57 degrees and cloudy. Have a great Friday everyone!

L


----------



## Andra

TGIF!
Dreary and freezing in Austin today.  There is a weather advisory about sleet, but the radar shows all of it to be north of us...  I hope that I get to leave work early today.


----------



## loonlover

Good morning. It is not expected to be above freezing here today. But the sun is at least shining.

Miranda Lambert concert at the arena tonight. I expect to be busy with not a lot of reading time.

Hope your weekend gets off to a great start.


----------



## crebel

Good morning!  I haven't been posting much recently, just winter blahs...  

NapCat, you should be really happy you made it home before the record-breaking wind chills of -40 along the Iowa/Minnesota border today!

Everyone have a safe and happy day.


----------



## NapCat (retired)

crebel said:


> ...winter blahs...



I have just the cure....transport yourself to the Lighthouse Ranch where it is headed to the 70s, light breezes ringing the wind chimes. birds fluttering around the feeders and Spring flowers are in bloom.

We can have our much overdue Tea Time.










Keep Well and Warm All


----------



## Leslie

Good morning (yes, it is morning. Look at the time!),

Back home in Maine after my whirlwind trip to Florida. It is 1 degree right now. It was 50-something in St. Pete when I took a walk at lunchtime. Although the brief respite of warm weather was nice, I am glad to be home. If I was on vacation it would be different, but this was a work trip.

Have a great Saturday everyone! I plan to to sleep in!

L


----------



## spotsmom

27 this morning and a blizzard up on Mt Bachelor where I'm headed for my volunteer day. We have about 5" here. Finally!! We need this so badly!!!


----------



## crebel

Morning!  I slept in today, just having my first cup of coffee now.  No clue yet what the temperature is, but I'm sure it is cold even though the sun is shining.  Snow may be on the way this evening.

Everyone have a safe and happy day.


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Good Morning

It is 46 in the desert, headed to the upper 50s with a slight chance of showers.

My Ash Trees are leafing out and the Goldfinches are back already.










Have a great weekend, all


----------



## loonlover

Good morning. Cold and cloudy here with rain moving in overnight. It is supposed to be warm enough that it will be only rain for the next couple of days.

Late night last night so took it easy this morning.

Hope everyone is having a great weekend.


----------



## Leslie

Good morning,

Happy March 1st! Spring is just around the corner. Of course it is 10 degrees right now...sigh.

Have a great Sunday everyone!

L


----------



## crebel

Good Sunday morning to all.  We are looking forward to enough of a warm up today and tomorrow that expected precipitation will be rain instead of snow!

Everyone have a safe and happy day.


----------



## Jane917

Good morning from central Washington. It is 30 and clear. It should get up to the 50s today. We have been having lovely weather.


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Good Morning....March is here !

We are headed to partly cloudy 50s today. 
The recent "storms" have left snow on the mountains and wildflowers in the valleys. Just beautiful.










Hope everyone has a restful Sunday.


----------



## loonlover

Good afternoon. We're experiencing a rainy day - sure beats what we had earlier in the week.

Did the grocery shopping this morning. Otherwise we're just having a relaxing day.


----------



## crebel

Good morning, KB friends.  We did make it into the low 30s yesterday, but it sounds like we are going to be above freezing today for the first time in a long time!

Everyone have a safe and happy day.


----------



## loonlover

Good morning. Currently 33 going to 40 with overcast skies. Another winter storm watch in the forecast for Wednesday.

Taking the car in for service this morning. Wintry weather caused us to postpone the last 2 times we were scheduled.

Hope everyone has a great Monday.


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Good Morning, All !!

40ish in the desert with rain showers, should be the same all day.

Keep well and safe !!


----------



## Annalog

Good morning from southern Arizona. It is currently overcast and in the mid 50s with a predicted high in the mid 60s with thunderstorms and a wind advisory for most of the day and early evening. I will be leaving soon for work to be ahead of the worst of the winds and should be driving home a couple hours after the advisory ends.

Hope your day is wonderful.


----------



## Andra

Happy Texas Independence Day!
We have just returned home after spending some time in San Antonio over the weekend. 2Cellos played at the Majestic Theatre last night. Our seats were not very good, but the music was amazing.


----------



## loonlover

Good morning. 35 going to 63 with possible thunderstorms. Then we'll head back to the deep freeze sometime tomorrow.

Hope everyone has a great day.


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Good Morning

It is a little nippy in the desert this morning....32, but will be in the 50s later.  I am headed into Vegas for a playday with some friends over from California.  Should be fun.

Have a great day all.


----------



## crebel

Good morning.  Everything is covered with ice this morning and schools are closed.  It is supposed to warm up enough to melt everything by noon, but a refreeze is expected tonight.  One of these days we will stay above freezing for a whole 24 hours...

Everyone have a safe and happy day.


----------



## Leslie

Good morning,

Cloudy and a bit warmer -- 31 degrees. We will get above freezing today, hooray!

L


----------



## geoffthomas

Good Morning all from Derwood.
It is very strange weather here.
Today it is warm and we expect a fair amount of rain later, then a lot of snow tonight.

I have not been posting regularly because I have been seeing doctors for what turns out to be a torn rotator cuff.

Yesterday my dear friend Jeff Hepple would have been 73. 
We miss you Jeff.

just sayin.....


----------



## loonlover

Good morning. 51 degrees at the moment but temperatures will drop during the day and the rain will turn to wintry precipitation at some point.

The SEC Women's Basketball Tournament starts today at the arena. Looks like it is going to be fun getting home from work tonight and back by 9:30 in the morning. 

Good luck with the treatment for the rotator cuff, Geoff.  The option for me many years ago was surgery, but I know they do treat some successfully with therapy now.

Hope everyone has a great day.


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Belated Good Morning

Nice, sunny day in the desert....60s=gardening

Have a great day


----------



## crebel

Good afternoon.  Sunny but cold here.  I'm looking forward to a weekend warm-up.

Everyone have a safe and happy day.


----------



## Leslie

Good morning,

28 degrees and kind of dreary this morning. It would be a good day to stay inside and read but alas, I need to go to work. Have a great day everyone!

L


----------



## crebel

Good morning.  We are still in single digit temperatures here, but precipitation free.  The current storm many of you are in for stayed well south of us.  I'm taking DH to get a tooth pulled this afternoon and that's about it for my daily excitement!

Everyone have a safe and happy day.


----------



## NapCat (retired)

NapCat said:


> Belated Good Morning
> Nice, sunny day in the desert....60s=gardening
> Have a great day


DITTO...
I sure love being back in "Retirement Mode"


----------



## Leslie

Yesterday the day started relatively warm (up in the 30s by mid morning) then turned cold and the temperatures plummeted. Right now it is 10 degree. But at least it is sunny and not snowing.

Take care and be safe my friends,

L


----------



## Andra

Happy Friday!  It is a nippy 25 degrees in Austin this morning, but at least it is dry.  We actually got 4 hours of emergency leave yesterday because of ice...
This is the first day I've driven in to work this week.  We had a holiday on Monday and then DH messed up his knee and I've  been home with him.  Lucky for us, the doctor says it's nothing major - just massive inflammation.  So he's been icing it and taking ibuprofen to get the swelling down.  He's off the crutches now and I am very glad because we have tickets to see Cirque du Soleil on Saturday and I really would like to go.
I hope you have a great day!


----------



## Annalog

Good morning from southern Arizona. It is currently in the 40s and headed to a sunny day (70°F in Benson, 75°F in Tucson, and 80°F in Gilbert). 

Sending healing thoughts. Stay safe, everyone.

I am on a mini vacation. I spent yesterday in Tucson visiting at my mom's house with my sister from Montreal and her family. Today I drive to my daughter's house and this afternoon, after the granddaughters are out of school and my daughter is off from work, we drive to my youngest sister's house in California. Saturday we visit, Sunday we all go to Knotts Berry Farm for a 5K race (Snoopy medal and boysenberry pie) and a day at the park. Monday we drive back to Gilbert and I hope to continue to Tucson as I need to be at work at 7am.

Hope your day and weekend is wonderful.


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Good Morning

40 in the desert, headed to the 80s....purrrrrrrrr
I have to see the local Doc this morning....just standard blood tests and prescriptions.
Then back to the gardens and kitchen....and company this evening.

Have a great Friday


----------



## Leslie

Good morning,

27 degrees and lots of sun in Southern Maine this morning. Have a great day everyone!

L


----------



## crebel

Good morning!  We are supposed to have daytime temperatures in the 50s and 60s for the next week.  I expect our remaining snow to melt by tomorrow at the latest.  Can we make it through March with no more frozen precipitation?  I sure hope so!

Everyone have a safe and happy day.


----------



## loonlover

Good morning. It will be in the 50s here today and hopefully most of the remaining ice and snow will melt as we have abundant sunshine.

It is amazing what a little ice and snow does when you have a major basketball tournament going on. The arena put several of us up in a hotel on Wednesday night. Otherwise, I'm not sure I would have made it to work on Thursday. II was able to pick me up Thursday night so I at least was able to be in clean clothes on Friday. Today is a shorter day with only 2 games and the tournament ends tomorrow. I must admit we worker bees are looking forward to the last game.

Hope everyone is having a great weekend.


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Good Morning

A beautiful day in the desert...Hope everyone is having a great weekend


----------



## Jane917

It is 30 degrees now in north central WA. Going to be high 60s today...another beautiful day. This is my last Sunday in this house. Movers are coming next Friday and Saturday. So much to do that my head is spinning.


----------



## loonlover

Good morning. We're to be in the upper 40s today with a good possibility of rain. Much prefer that to the precipitation we received this last week.

Last day of the SEC Women's Basketball Tournament. I haven't been really busy, but it does mean some really long days for a lot of us. Then 2 days off before a Fleetwood Mac concert.

Jane, good luck with the move. 

Hope everyone has a peaceful Sunday.


----------



## crebel

Good morning. We are expecting to get into the 50s again today and the sun is shining!  Still some snow left on the ground, it won't be much longer before it is gone.

Yesterday utility crews shut off the gas lines to our home as they worked on an above-ground leak across the highway.  We left mid-afternoon to go and see our niece and nephew in their senior class production of Cinderella (it was wonderful) and didn't get home until 1 a.m.  We opted not to call at that time of day for them to come reconnect the gas and re-light the furnace and water heater.  By this morning it had only dropped to 59 in the house, which was really pretty comfortable sleeping temperatures.  That sure would not have been the case a week ago when we had -20 wind chills!

Everyone have a safe and happy day.


----------



## NapCat (retired)

loonlover said:


> "...Fleetwood Mac concert !!..."


_Good Grief ! They are older than me ! Do they come on stage with walkers ?? giggle_

Good Morning to all

Another lovely day in the desert, but I sure hate this time-change thing...."sleeping-in" may run into "first nap". Gasp !!

Hope everyone has a restful Sunday


----------



## intinst

NapCat said:


> [size=12pt]_Good Grief ! They are older than me ! Do they come on stage with walkers ?? giggle_


While the McVies (John & Christine) and Mick Fleetwood are a little older, Stevie Nicks is "only" 66 and Lindsey Buckingham just qualified for medicare this year. Fleetwood and Buckingham were surprising nimble when I saw them last year and Stevie never was one to dance the whole stage. Christine at 71 may need a little help, though.

Good morning all! Last of my "semi-bachelor" days this week, Loonlover worked 5 in a row, with Thursday and Friday being very long ones. Today may be only five or six hours.


----------



## spotsmom

Another beautiful day in the 60's. Wanted to get to the beach for a few days with the lovely weather, but put it off so long that the forecast for tis week down there is rain.  

Enjoy your Sunday.


----------



## Andra

@#$%$##%$#  Seriously, what is the point of the time change??  Can't we just go half an hour and stay there all year?

It's wet and nasty in Austin this morning.  We are under a flash flood watch and it's supposed to be wet all week.  That's about right - it's almost time for spring break...
We saw Cirque du Soleil's Amaluna on Saturday in Houston.  It was amazing.  This is the first Big Top show we've seen since 2011 and Ovo.  Browsing through Amazon for the soundtrack, I was also surprised to find that there was a Cirque show in Los Angeles for a time and Danny Elfman did the music.  It was called Iris.


----------



## loonlover

Good morning. Rainy here with temps in the 40s. Looks like it'll be that way for a lot of the week.

Back to retirement for a couple of days although a lot of today will be spent catching up on laundry and other chores.

Hope everyone has a great day.


----------



## crebel

Good morning.  I'm looking forward to a day of sunshine and temperatures in the high 50s.  I may even crack a window open a bit to let fresh air in the house.

Everyone have a safe and happy day.


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Good Morning

A beautiful sunny day in the desert. Temperatures in Death Valley will be in the 90s. Wildflowers are peaking, so I am taking my company (visiting from Montana) for a tour of the valley.

Have a great Monday, All


----------



## Leslie

Good early afternoon,

A little late but I am still coping with Daylight Savings Time!

It is almost warm today--around 40 degrees and sunny skies. Spring will be here eventually!

L


----------



## Annalog

Good morning from southern Arizona. Mid 40s currently and headed to the mid 70s (low 80s in Tucson). Wonderful weekend with family. Drove through time zone change to Pacific Standard and gained an hour when we crossed into California, lost the hour Sunday morning due to Daylight Savings Time on the day we had to get up extra early to drive to the race at Knott's Berry Farm, and then drove back across yesterday to Mountain Standard and no time change since Arizona doesn't observe Daylight Savings Time. 

Hope your day is wonderful.


----------



## Andra

Annalog said:


> ... no time change since Arizona doesn't observe Daylight Savings Time.


Anna, That is almost enough to make me consider moving to Arizona!

I went to bed way earlier than usual last night and am somewhat more awake today. I am fighting the urge to just sit and drink cokes all day.
It is 51 and cloudy in Austin this morning and we are supposed to get up in the 60s. It also looks like the rain has moved out for the remainder of the week. That is probably good since the ground is saturated and any more now would just be messy.


----------



## loonlover

Good morning. We'll be in the 60s today with overcast skies. The ground is saturated so hope the forecast is accurate that we won't get more rain until at least Thursday. We do still have a little snow on the ground where it was piled from the shoveling.

Errands and housework on the agenda.

Hope everyone has a great day.


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Good Morning

Warm, sunny day in the desert
Yesterday's wildflower adventure was wonderful...as was the visit with friends I have not seen in 16 years.










Have a great day


----------



## loonlover

Good morning. We didn't make it quite up to the 60s yesterday. Maybe today with only partly cloudy skies in store.

Grooming day for the poodle and Fleetwood Mac at the arena tonight. I can't remember if I was busy that last time they were here or not. Such an adventuresome life I lead.

Hope everyone has a great Wednesday.


----------



## Leslie

Good morning. On the bus to Boston then onto nyc. Sunny and mild this morning. It feels like spring!  Have a great day everyone. 

L


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Good Morning

54 and cloudy in the desert....I am headed north to visit friends for lunch....then to the DMV (ugh).

Have a great day, All


----------



## loonlover

Good morning. It is in the 50s this morning and we are supposed to get rain for the next couple of days. The ground is saturated so I wasn't surprised to see we have a flash flood watch in effect.

The Fleetwood Mac concert was cancelled due to illness. I'll be on my way to New York on the rescheduled date of April 19.

Hope everyone has a great Thursday.


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Good Morning

Sunny, warm and breezy in the desert....I will need to "test' the hammock later...purrr

I survived the DMV visit.....and the next time I have to actually go to renew my license I will be 76....gasp

I am so disappointed that Fleetwood Mac cancelled.....I was looking forward to your review, LL

Everyone have a great day


----------



## Andra

I am glad it's finally Friday.  This has been a long week.
It's foggy and somewhere in the 60s this morning and we are supposed to get back up into the 70s and see some sunshine later today.
I plan to sleep lots over the weekend to see if I can catch up - stupid time change.


----------



## loonlover

Good morning. We'll be in the 60s today with heavy rain possible at times. We've already received over 2 inches in less than 24 hours. 

Hope everyone is having a great day and your weekend gets off to a good start.


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Good Morning !

Headed to sunny 80s in the desert.

Happy Friday, All !!


----------



## loonlover

Good morning. 61 degrees with cloudy skies. Still have a slight possibility of rain.

I'm trying to convince myself I should do something today. Not happening yet.

Hope your day is a good one.


----------



## NapCat (retired)

loonlover said:


> I'm trying to convince myself I should do something today....


Take a Nap !!


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Good Morning All

64 and partly cloudy in the desert. Headed to the 80s.
I am determined to do my taxes this weekend.










Have a great day


----------



## Leslie

After a nice warm day in NYC on Wednesday, it got cooler and cooler and was raining this morning as I headed to Pennsylvania Station. Rain all the way north on the Acela, and then rain until we hit the Maine border. Clear for a little while but now we have flurries on and off. I am home safe and sound. I had a very busy time and lots of fun in NYC, but I am glad to be home.

Have a safe rest of Saturday everyone. Happy Pi Day!

L


----------



## geoffthomas

Good Day all from Derwood.
I have not posted here for a while - sorry.
Happy Belated Birthday to LoonLover (8th) and sjc (8th also).
It is finally not Winter.


----------



## loonlover

Good morning. Looks like we are in for a little sunshine today and a high of 71.

Looking forward to seeing a performance of The Music Man put on by the local theater group this afternoon. Our schedules didn't allow for going to see this group much in the last few years. Plan on changing that starting today.

Hope everyone has a pleasant Sunday.


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Good Morning

Partly cloudy in the desert and headed to the 80s.....

Glad to hear it is finally "not winter" back east....

Hope everyone is having a restful weekend


----------



## Leslie

Hello and good early afternoon--

Still recovering from my busy trip to NYC! Cold and dreary here--winter is still hanging on. Have a great Sunday everyone!

L


----------



## Andra

Happy Monday!
This is one of the main Spring Break weeks here in Texas so we are going to have weird weather.  Today we start at 55 or so and should get to the mid 70s.  Then tomorrow, rain creeps back into the forecast and stays there the rest of the week...
Today I am leaving work early to get my car inspected and go with DH to have the travel trailer inspected so I can then go sit in line (again) in the tax office to get the registrations for both of them.  On Friday I learned that we were supposed to be inspecting the travel trailer every year - and we've had it seven years already - sheesh!!


----------



## Michael Cargill

It's someone's birthday here in t'office and they've brought in cakes... and they're all right next to me!

So far I've been magnificent and haven't touched a single darned one of them.


----------



## loonlover

Good morning. Temps will be in the 70s again today with sunshine.

Yesterday's outing to the community theater was very enjoyable. We plan on attending more of their performances.

Hope everyone has a great Monday.


----------



## Leslie

Good morning,

Sunny but cold here--30 degrees. I am eager for spring to arrive!

L


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Good Morning

It is a partly cloudy 54 in the desert, headed to the 80s. Lots of "putzin" on the schedule today.

Have a great Monday !!


----------



## MichelleB675

Good morning!

I have a lovely corned beef in the crock pot with 2 bottles of beer and it's already smelling awesome. I don't know which I'm looking forward to more.. dinner today, or leftovers tomorrow (reuben sandwiches! I bought some beer sauerkraut and then some with sriracha, and some sourdough bread since I don't like rye unless I make it myself).


----------



## loonlover

Good morning. It looks like another nice day in store in central Arkansas with a forecast high of 79 and partly cloudy skies.

We're planning on spending part of the day running errands.

Hope everyone has a great St. Patrick's Day.


----------



## NapCat (retired)




----------



## MichelleB675

Good morning!

Chilly 25 this morning but still pretty out.

I woke up to tons of email notifications from ereaderiq for Terry Pratchett, Christine Feehan, Kerrelyn Sparks.. $.99-$1.99 so I got some of my wishlist cleaned out.

and it's Wednesday! The weekend is getting closer.. YAY!


----------



## Annalog

Good morning from southern Arizona. It is dark and in the mid 60s. Yesterday was overcast with some sprinkles late in the day. I have fed the chickens already and the neighbors probably know as I woke up the roosters (and the hens).  I put the blind chick outside in the bowl of chick food. It will be joined by the others soon when dawn arrives. I will repeat tomorrow morning and then DH will be back from our daughter's house. I am off to work now.

Hope your day is wonderful.


----------



## Andra

Good morning.
It's 65 and rainy in Austin today.
I ended up taking the day off yesterday to run errands and be a bum.  It was nice.
I hope you are all having a great week.


----------



## loonlover

Good morning. It is currently 50 degrees and is only supposed to get to 53 today. Yesterday's high was 78. We're expecting rain showers this afternoon.

Hair cuts on the agenda this morning and laundry this afternoon. I can't ignore the stack anymore.

Hope everyone has a great Wednesday.


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Good Morning

57 and partly cloudy in the desert....headed to the 70s with a slight chance of showers.

Have a great day.


----------



## loonlover

Good morning. It is currently 43 and headed to 64 today with overcast skies.

Hope everyone has a great Thursday.


----------



## Leslie

Winter just won't quit here. It is 17 degrees this morning. I am getting really tired of this weather!

L


----------



## Andra

Good morning.  It is 64 and damp again in Austin today.  I got lucky yesterday and didn't have to drive in any rain on the way home.  I had wet roads, but the actual precipitation missed me   I hope the same thing happens today.  I rarely take the toll road home because it's expensive and it is really out of the way, but when the weather is bad or I know that the traffic will be awful (this week Spring Break and South by Southwest), it's worth it - and let's face it, the Camaro really likes the speed limit of 80 better than 65.

Have a good one!


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Good Morning

64 clear, breezy degrees in the desert, headed to the 80s.

My Iris are blooming !!









Have a great day !!


----------



## Andra

Happy Friday!!!!

NapCat, my iris are still about a month out; all I have now are late bloomers.  When I replant the beds next time, I am going to make sure I get some early ones in there.


----------



## missypyxi

Happy first day of Spring! Snow and freezing rain here.. Good day to pick up a book!


----------



## loonlover

Good morning. We're supposed to be heading to a high of 63 today. I'm not convinced we'll make it with the cloudy skies we have.

Welcome to the Good Morning Thread, missypyxi.

Hope everyone has a great Friday.


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Good Morning

Another lovely desert day. I have company coming over this evening for a Greek Themed dinner and good conversation...

Happy Friday and hope everyone's weekend is off to a good start.


----------



## Leslie

Good morning,

It is the first full day of spring here in Maine and it is snowing.   And cold. And tomorrow is supposed to be even colder. Sigh...

L


----------



## loonlover

Good morning. It is currently 50, heading to 66 with overcast skies.

Leslie, here's hoping spring makes it your way shortly. 

Everyone, enjoy your Saturday.


----------



## intinst

Leslie said:


> Good morning,
> 
> It is the first full day of spring here in Maine and it is snowing.  And cold. And tomorrow is supposed to be even colder. Sigh...
> 
> L


I see you've shoveled out front of your place, Leslie


----------



## Leslie

As a friend said yesterday on Facebook: *"Nothing says spring like 3 feet of dirty snow and 20 degree temperatures!"*


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Happy Weekend

I am embarrassed to keep reporting our beautiful Spring weather in the desert.....

Sympathies to all of you still experiencing Winter...

Hope everyone is having a great weekend.


----------



## Leslie

It's 20 degrees and blowing wind--freezing! At least the sun is shining.

L


----------



## loonlover

Good morning. 50 degrees and headed to a high of 59. Still more rain to come. The back yard is so saturated, the dogs go wading every time they go out.

The good news is that the work they are doing on drainage on our block is already having a positive effect for the neighbors. 

Hope everyone has a peaceful Sunday.


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Good Morning

It is a cloudy 56 in the desert, headed to the 70s......lazy day.

I hope everyone is having a restful Sunday.


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Good Morning

54 in the desert, headed to the 70s....company coming over this morning for coffee (and cheesecake).

Have a great Monday


----------



## loonlover

Good morning. Beautiful sunshine coming in the back door. We're headed to a high in the 70s today.

Of course, with all the rain we've had, we need to mow the front yard. If only it was dry enough to do so.

Hope everyone's week is off to a good start.


----------



## crebel

Good morning.  It is a blustery day here.  It was gorgeous all weekend, of course, when I stayed inside glued to the big screen watching NCAA basketball...   

Everyone have a safe and happy day.


----------



## Andra

Good morning.  I think I missed Monday...
It's 62-ish in Austin this morning heading towards a high in the 80s.
We have wildflowers!!  I drove home on 183 yesterday and the medians have bluebonnets and paintbrush.  It is so pretty.  I didn't even mind the bumper-to-bumper traffic because I was looking at the flowers.


----------



## loonlover

Good morning. We're headed to a high of 77 today with a lake wind advisory in effect.

The plans are to mow this afternoon.

Hope everyone has a great Tuesday.


----------



## crebel

Good morning.  Home from an early meeting and a trip to the grocery store.  I have a whole chicken roasting in the crockpot with potatoes, carrots, onions, rutabagas, and turnips.  It seemed like a comfort sort of meal to prepare as winter has returned.  At least we didn't get a foot of snow like some of the northern parts of the state did yesterday!

Everyone have a safe and happy day.


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Good Morning

Sunny 70s in the desert.....starting to prep the house for paint. Big job, but something I actually enjoy doing.

Hope everyone's week is going well.


----------



## Annalog

Good morning from southern Arizona. Sunny and beautiful day today with low 80s for the high. I had a doctor's appointment this morning with a sports/osteo specialist. She did not find anything other than early osteoarthritis in my left knee and prescribed 6 weeks of physical therapy followed by another visit. No torn ligaments or significant soft tissue damage.  I will be buying more ice packs for the swelling and glucosamine/chondroitin supplements. She did not tell me to stop running or that I shouldn't train for the half marathon followed by the marathon at Disney World. She said that I might need a knee replacement in the future either way. Still going Dopey in 2016!


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Good Morning

54 in the desert headed to the 70s...perfect weather to continue my house painting job.

Have a great day, All


----------



## loonlover

Good morning, barely. We're at 70 degrees with partly cloudy skies.

Errand running morning. Think we're through going out for the day. 

Hope everyone is having a great Wednesday.


----------



## Andra

Good morning.  We had another front blow through and are back in the 50s today...  It's not nearly as bad as the extra snow some of you are getting, but it is getting old.
Have a great day!


----------



## loonlover

Good morning. We'll only be in the 50s today, also. Had some thunder during the night, but little rainfall.

Hope your Thursday's a good one.


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Good Morning

64 in the desert, 80s later.....house-painting continues...

Have a great day


----------



## loonlover

Good morning. 37 degrees here and heading to 59.

WinterJam at the arena tonight. I'll be there during the day as well as the teenagers start lining up at the doors really early. It will be a long day and I will probably be busy during the actual show. But I'll have my Kindle there just in case I get some reading time.

Hope everyone has a great Friday.


----------



## Andra

Friday! Friday! Finally Friday!

Sorry - it's been a long week.  We had a front blow through and the oak pollen is through the roof and we are back into the "where did I put my jacket" weather in the mornings.  I hope you have an awesome day!


----------



## Amy Corwin

Good Morning!
Happy Friday to everyone and I hope you all have wonderful and fun plans for the weekend! And if you're stuck working, I hope you at least have a couple of easy days. 

For me--I'm getting out in the yard to start the clean up and planting for a new gardening season.

Good luck to everyone!
Amy


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Have a good one !!


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Good Morning

Hope everyone is having a great weekend !!


----------



## loonlover

Good morning. Cloudy skies with an expected high of 56, but tomorrow looks more promising for nice weather.

15 plus hours at work yesterday so I did sleep in a bit this morning. Not a terribly busy - I did read somewhere around 200 pages as well as the newspaper and get a little work in besides.

Hope everyone is having a great weekend.


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Good Morning

50 in the desert, headed to the 90s...parts of Death Valley hit 105 yesterday !......wish I cold share some of that with you folks in the endless winter back East.

Have a restful Sunday


----------



## loonlover

Good morning. We're supposed to have temperatures in the 70s today.

Hope everyone is out enjoying their weekend.


----------



## loonlover

Good morning. Looks like a very pleasant spring day in store here.  Hopefully it will be the same in Arlington, Texas as that is where we are heading shortly. We'll visit with our youngest a bit and maybe see some bluebonnets along the way.

Hope everyone's week is off to a good start.


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Good Morning and Happy Monday

60 in the desert and headed to the 90s

Have a great day


----------



## Annalog

Good early afternoon from southern Arizona. Intermittent clouds and ahigh in the mid 80s (low 90s in Tucson). DH took me out for breakfast for my birthday.  Now I am off to work.

Hope your day is wonderful.


----------



## geoffthomas

good day all.
57 here today.
A warming trend.
I like it.


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Annalog said:


> "...DH took me out for breakfast for my birthday..."












Happy Birthday, Anna !!


----------



## loonlover

Good morning from Arlington, TX. Looks like a cloudy day with temps in the 70s in store.

We did see some bluebonnets yesterday, but we're a little early for their full magnificence along the roadside.

Belated Happy Birthday, Anna.

Hope everyone has a great Tuesday.


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Good Morning

50 in the desert, headed to partly cloudy, windy 90s.

Getting lots of chores done around the place.......great, but interferes with the Nap Schedule !

Have a great day


----------



## Annalog

Good morning from southern Arizona. Thanks for the birthday wishes! Today will be sunny with a high in the high 80s. DH and I are working on the greenhouse foundation this morning and I should be working on our taxes this afternoon.

Hope your day is wonderful.


----------



## loonlover

Good morning. it is 66 degrees heading to 81 here in Arlington. Home weather is about the same.

We'll be loading up shortly and headed for home. Our visit with our son and his wife was a good one and I had an enjoyable shoe shopping expedition yesterday.

Hope your Wednesday is a good one and the April Fool's jokes are not too hard to take.


----------



## Amy Corwin

Good morning! Looks like a beautiful day here in coastal North Carolina. Looking forward to getting out in the yard and getting some work done.

Hope everyone has a wonderful day!


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Enjoy the Day !!


----------



## Leslie

Good morning,

25 degrees this morning--welcome to spring in Maine this year! COLD!

Sorry I haven't been here to say Good Morning lately--I have been swamped with 2 manuscript deadlines. But the end is in sight, hooray!

L


----------



## loonlover

Good morning. 65 degrees here going to 83. We had thunderstorms last night. Looks like there is about 1 3/4 inches in the rain gauge.

We had an easy day of travel yesterday. Made it home a little after 4, I guess.

Hope everyone has a great Thursday.


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Good Morning

50ish in the desert, headed to a windy 70ish.
Headed into "town" for supplies.

Have a great day.


----------



## cinisajoy

Good morning.
60's right now.  Will get up to about 80 today.


----------



## geoffthomas

Good day from Derwood.
It is now 55 but it did get up to 68 earlier.
Hope it has been a good day for you.
And Happy Belated Birthday Anna.


----------



## Annalog

A belated good day from southern Arizona. Thanks for the birthday wishes. This morning I had my first physical therapy session; it went very well and I have done my knee exercises for the day. She showed me a better way to tape my knee as well as additional activities to get the swelling down. This afternoon I donated blood to the Red Cross and it went very well. 

Hope your day was wonderful.


----------



## MichelleB675

Good morning! 58 and pouring rain here in WV.

Happy Friday! *crossing fingers and toes for a good day*


----------



## loonlover

Good morning. It is 68 degrees here with an expected high of 74. There is a lake wind advisory in effect. We also may have thunderstorms again. Getting the yard mowed before it gets knee high may be an issue this spring.

Hope everyone has a great Friday and their weekend gets off to a super start.


----------



## Leslie

Good morning,

Today it feels like spring here in southern Maine. For the first time in months, I didn't have to wear mittens! Hooray!

Have a great Friday everyone!

L


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Good Morning

44 in the desert, headed to the 70s.....more wind today and in the forecast for many days.

Have a great day


----------



## Alm Hlgh

Good windy morning here in El Paso. I love the sound of these winds.


----------



## loonlover

Good morning. Looks like a really pretty spring day in store.

We'll hopefully get the front yard mowed today for the second time this year. 

Hope everyone is having a great weekend so far.


----------



## geoffthomas

Good Morning and Happy Easter.
It is sunny and bright and 40 here in Derwood with a high expected of 65.
I hope this is a blessed day for you.


----------



## crebel

Good morning and Happy Easter!

Everyone have a safe and happy day.


----------



## loonlover

Good morning and Happy Easter.

Hope everyone has a peaceful Sunday.


----------



## NapCat (retired)

HAPPY EASTER !!


----------



## Leslie

Good morning and Happy Easter!

Sunny here in Maine but not all that warm. So what else is new? LOL.

L


----------



## geoffthomas

Good Morning all.
It is very sunny here in Derwood.
The current temp is 50 with 74 predicted for later.


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Good Morning

We are having several days of very high winds in the desert....blowing sand/dust is making out door work impossible.....
Oh well, better take a nap !

Have a great week !!


----------



## Leslie

Good morning,

Breezy and chilly here in southern Maine. Have a great day everyone!

L


----------



## loonlover

Good morning. Cloudy with maybe a stray shower or thunderstorm. Highs will be in the 70s.

Hope everyone has a great Monday.


----------



## loonlover

Good morning. 65 degrees here heading to 83.

Hope everyone has a great Tuesday.


----------



## Andra

Good morning!  We are still recovering from Easter weekend; we have a big family thing.  It looks like it's going to be a nice day in Austin.
I hope your day is amazing.


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Good Morning

High winds continue in the desert (we have had gusts over 70...)










Rough on the gardens.

Have a great day !!


----------



## Leslie

Good morning,

Still cloudy and chilly here in southern Maine. But I have crocuses in my garden!

L


----------



## Leslie

Good morning,

Sunny today but still chilly (cold) at 34 degrees. Have a great Wednesday everyone!

L


----------



## loonlover

Good morning. 63 here and heading to the 80s again.

We mowed Saturday but you can't tell it now.

Hope everyone has a great Wednesday.


----------



## Annalog

Good morning from southern Arizona. It is currently 60°F, sunny, and headed to a windy 77°F. I am headed to my third physical therapy session. My knee is still swollen but doing great. I have been running twice since starting PT and my times are faster; although I am still a slow turtle run/walker.  I will be picking up large (3.5 cubic foot) of perlite for filling the underground block walls of the greenhouse but it will be too windy to use it. 

Hope your day is wonderful.


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Good Morning

57 in the desert and not going to be much warmer.....however, the winds have finally eased up a bit. (...sent the high winds to Anna....giggle).

Have a great day!


----------



## loonlover

Good morning. We're expecting thunderstorms today with highs in the low 80s. It is currently 68.

Trying to motivate myself to do some housework today. No promises, though.

Hope everyone has a great Thursday.


----------



## Annalog

Good morning from southern Arizona. It is in the mid 40s and headed to a sunny 80°F. We finally finished and sent in our Federal and state taxes yesterday.

Hope your day is wonderful.


----------



## Leslie

Good morning,

We have 3" of snow here in southern Maine this morning. 'Nuff said.

L


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Good Morning

54 and head to the 70s in the desert.....the wind has finally eased up

Have a great day

(....so Leslie, I suppose a discussion of Global Warming would be lost on Maine folks this year ? giggle.....hope it warms up soon.....it IS April !)


----------



## Leslie

Rainy today and still cold--36 degrees. Where is spring?!

Happy Friday everyone!

L


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## Andra

TGIF
It's 65 and wet in Austin this morning.  I heard someone describe it as "fresh" outside and that really fits.  Of course, I didn't have to drive in it because it started after I got to the office.  I may decide that I hate it on the afternoon commute...


----------



## loonlover

Good morning. Looks like a pretty spring day in store. Had a thunderstorm come through last night with about 1/4 inch of rain. No hail at our house; the cars may be slightly less yellow from pollen this morning.

Kevin Hart at the arena tonight. May be an interesting evening. Absolutely no cell phone use during the performance. Glad I don't work security.

Hope everyone's weedend gets off to a great start.


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Good Morning

We are in for a delightful sunny 70s in the desert. Our recent high winds slowed down my painting project, so hope to finish this weekend.

Happy Friday, All !


----------



## loonlover

Good morning. Another nice day in store with lots of sunshine. The skies are a little clearer as some of the pollen was washed out of the air by the rain night before last.

Busy night at the arena last night. Jason Aldean is in concert tonight. It will be a busy night also, but with different reasons for the calls.  Tonight's crowd will be more the drunk and disorderly kind.

Hope everyone is having a great Saturday.


----------



## NapCat (retired)

NapCat said:


> Good Morning
> 
> We are in for a delightful sunny 70s in the desert. Our recent high winds slowed down my painting project, so hope to finish this weekend.


DITTO....Hope everyone is having a great weekend !


----------



## loonlover

Good morning. Partly cloudy with slight chance of thunderstorms today and a higher chance overnight.

Two late nights at work make for planning a lazy Sunday. Hope your day's plan goes well.


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Good Morning

80s. sunny and breezy in the desert.....
Hope everyone is having a restful Sunday


----------



## loonlover

Good morning. 66 degrees going to 74 with 100% chance of thunderstorms.

I'm "working today" just sitting in the lobby keeping curious ticket purchasers from trying to get into the bowl of the arena. We have a group using the arena for rehearsal for the next week or so. Usually makes for a long, boring day of reading.

Hope everyone's week gets off to a good start.


----------



## crebel

Good morning!  A short-lived thunderstorm rolled through during the night according to the morning news; I heard nothing   I will be on the road shortly, heading home after a weekend with my sister.  

I am looking forward to a pretty spring day and will probably spend the afternoon outside with the grandkids.  Today's "game" will be picking up gravel pushed onto grassy areas by the snow plow and throwing it back into the driveway.  Thank goodness they are still at the ages where they think something like that is a game rather than work and are diligent about being faster and accomplishing more than Gma!  

Everyone have a safe and happy week.


----------



## Andra

Good morning.  It's 69 and muggy in Austin this morning.  We are supposed to be damp/rainy most of the week.
We had the power shut off to our building over the weekend, so on Friday we went around unplugging things that need to be shut down gracefully.  Now I have to go around and turn it all back on again...
Have a great day!


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Good Morning

We have high winds headed our way again in the desert....Good day for trimming and weeding.

Have a great Monday !


----------



## loonlover

Good morning. it is currently 55 degrees and we are to have partly cloudy skies today.  Received a good amount of rain yesterday which makes it really hard to get the yard mowed before vacation.

I agreed to work again today. I'll admit that I asked myself why when the alarm went off.

Hope everyone has a great Tuesday.


----------



## Jane917

40 degrees and cloudy in SW Washington. This is moving in day for us to our new home in Ridgefield WA, about 20 miles north of Portland, OR. We have been wandering and homeless for one month, so it will be nice to see our "stuff" again.


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Good Morning All

"...WINDS: NORTH WINDS 40 TO 50 MPH...GUSTS TO 60 MPH..."

Guess I will be doing indoor chores today....

Have a great day !


----------



## loonlover

Good morning. It is currently 55 going to 74. We had some more rain yesterday - typical April weather.

Hair cuts on the agenda today along with getting things ready for our trip to New York that begins Saturday.

Hope everyone has a great Wednesday.


----------



## Andra

Happy hump day!
We had another front blow through and it's 55 in Austin this morning.  The is definitely unusual, even for us.
Have an excellent day!


----------



## Jane917

33 and foggy at our new home in SW Washington. The temps are supposed to get up in the high 70s in a few days!


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Good Morning

Beautiful day in the desert....headed out to play in the gardens.

Have a great day (even if it is Tax Day)


----------



## loonlover

Good morning. 50 degrees and foggy here. It cleared nicely yesterday afternoon. Hoping to see a little more sunshine today.

A couple of errands to run today, then concentrating on preparations for our trip that starts Saturday.

Have a great Thursday.


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Good Morning

59 in the desert.....headed to sunny, breezy 70s. I have new bedding plants to get in.

Have a great day


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Good Morning

Another lovely day in the desert....I may need to test the hammock.....purrrrr

Happy Friday....I hope everyone has great weekend plans.


----------



## loonlover

Good morning. 72 degrees at the moment. Still have a slight chance of thunderstorms this afternoon.

Early morning doctor's appointments then breakfast out. Now comes the work part of the day - packing for the trip to NY.

Hope everyone enjoys their day.


----------



## Annalog

Good morning from southern Arizona. Last night we had a freeze warning for early this morning. It was in the high 30s here. It is now sunny in the mid 50s and headed to the low 70s. I will be working in the garden before heading to work.

Hope your day is wonderful.


----------



## loonlover

Good morning. It is currently 60 degrees and cloudy. The high for the day locally should be 75.

We'll be heading out of town by mid-morning on our way to NY. Looks like we may avoid driving in rain today. That won't be true tomorrow.

Hope everyone is having a great weekend.


----------



## Jane917

43 and clear in SW Washington. Heading up to mid 70s.


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Good Morning

We are headed to sunny 80s in the desert. I have company coming over to see the Iris "show" (hundreds of blooms). Spicy grilled Pork & Pineapple for dinner.










Hope everyone is having a great weekend !


----------



## Annalog

Good morning from southern Arizona. It is currently in the low 60s and headed to a sunny low 80s. I believe that I have caught a cold but it doesn't seem too bad yet. 

Hope your day is wonderful.


----------



## bookworm82

Good morning!! It's sunny and 65 degrees outside!!!


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Good Morning

It is about the same here as at Anna's....only without the cold. (Hope you feel better soon !)
...and I hope everyone is having a restful Sunday.


----------



## Andra

After some pretty intense storms over the weekend, it's 55 in Austin this morning.  That is definitely a bit nippy after the 60s and 70s we have enjoyed in the mornings lately.  We don't have an specific plans for this week, but DH has gotten into board games and we are supposed to be trying out Five Tribes sometime soon.
Have a great day.


----------



## crebel

Good morning to all.  We had rain and mild thunderstorms over the weekend, the farmers are happy!

Everyone have a happy and safe week.  LL and II, enjoy your vacation!


----------



## Jane917

Headed up to 80 degrees today in SW Washington. We are going to take a break from unpacking boxes and take advantage of the warm weather. The forecast is for cooler weather and rain later in the week.


----------



## Annalog

Good morning from southern Arizona. It is currently in the low 50s and headed to a sunny low 80s. 

Thanks, NapCat! I feel better already. I definitely have a cold but I am treating it with zinc at night and Emergen-C during the day. This greatly reduces the symptoms for me to the level where I don't look sick. I still feel achy with a sore throat, lack of appetite, headache, and some congestion but I am not sneezing or coughing. I slept with the head of my bed elevated and that helped with the remaining congestion. I have today off from work but need to go to Tucson for physical therapy for my knee. Other than that, I will be taking it easy and working on my running costumes (Sully and Mad Madam Mim) instead of running. So much for training before a runDisney event -- again! At least this isn't pneumonia or an injured knee.  My daughter says that I need to start taking Emergen-C a month before all Disney races from now on.

Hope your day is wonderful.


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Good Morning

We are headed to sunny 80s in the desert. I plan to just "Putz" around the gardens.

Have a great day !!


----------



## loonlover

Good evening. We're spending tonight in Allentown, PA before continuing on to NY tomorrow. Our first 3 days of travel have been uneventful while spending about 7 to 7 1/2 hours on the road each day.  Plans for tomorrow are to meet up with our son after he gets off work, then figure out what we will be doing Fri-Sun. Wednesday evening is a meet up with telracs and Thursday is a baseball game.

Hope everyone is having a great week.


----------



## Leslie

Jane917 said:


> 33 and foggy at our new home in SW Washington. The temps are supposed to get up in the high 70s in a few days!


Hey Jane, I want to hear more about your new home! I don't think you'll have orchards anymore but I hope you are still canning!

I have been very busy with no end in sight. After our endless winter, we finally had a few springlike days which were great. Crocuses even popped up in the garden. But today is rainy and cold--feels like fall, not spring. This will change, I am sure but the weather is really getting old around here!

L


----------



## Andra

Happy San Jacinto Day!
This is one of those holidays where those of us who work for the state get the day off when everyone else if just looking at us crazy...
I have a dentist appointment in a little bit, so I officially took the whole day off 
I haven't been outside yet, but my weather app said 53 this morning and there is still rain in the forecast.  So far we have been lucky and the heavy stuff has missed us.  My boss had hail and inch or so deep at his house the other night and all we had was a little thunder and lightning.
Enjoy your day!


----------



## Jane917

It is currently 46 and clear in SW WA. Temps will be in the mid 60s today. Tomorrow we are forecast for the beginning of a few days of rain. I haven't figured out the sprinkler system in my new house yet, so the lawn is ready for some sprinkles.


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Good Morning

63 now in the desert and headed to partly cloudy 80s. Finished painting the house and now starting other outdoor projects.

Have a great day.


----------



## loonlover

Good morning from Hauppauge, NY. It is partly cloudy and 60 degrees at the moment, but may be raining by the time we head into the city to meet telracs. I'm sure we'll survive a little rain.

We have a great room (got upgraded to a full suite), but the sun did wake us a little early this morning. We're on the 7th floor with no buildings close to us so didn't close the drapes completely. Bet we do tonight.

Hope everyone has a great day.


----------



## Annalog

Good morning from southern Arizona. It is currently in the low 60s and headed to a sunny 80°F. Day four of the cold, yesterday was miserable but I feel much better today.

Hope your day is wonderful.


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Good Morning and Happy Earth Day !










(LL; Glad you are having a good trip....I even know how to pronounce "Hauppauge".....I grew up near there....)


----------



## loonlover

Good morning. It is in the 40s heading to the low 50s with lots of sunshine and some wind.

We had a lovely evening last night with telracs serving as our very own tour guide. Wonderful meal, seeing some sights, and lots of good conversation.

Off to Citi Field in a bit to see the Braves play the Mets.

Hope everyone is having a great day.


----------



## Leslie

Good morning,

46 degrees and sunny this morning. I am off to Chicago today where I hear it is just as chilly as Maine!

Have a great day everyone,

L


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Good Morning

Mostly cloudy 57 in the desert.....wind and rain in the forecast, which is a treat for us.

Have a great day !


----------



## Andra

KB was down early this morning and then I got busy.
It was 70 and foggy this morning and we are still supposed to be getting rain.

I hope your day is going well so far


----------



## mlewis78

It was so cold Thursday at 6:30 AM that the heat was on.  42 degrees outside.  Same when I was going home from work tonight at midnight.  Brrrrr!


----------



## loonlover

Good morning. Marty is right - it is cold here. The temp was 37 when we arose, but supposed to warm up to the mid 50s.

The baseball game was enjoyable yesterday even though the Braves lost. However, it was so cold (48 at the ballpark with strong winds) that we were too cold to stay for the entire game. We then had a lovely dinner at Casa Luis last evening.

Off to the city again today so do hope the weather predictions are accurate.

Hope everyone's weekend gets off to a good start.


----------



## Andra

Stormy in Austin this morning.  Temps are in the 70s.  The drive in was h***.  Most of Austin's major roadways need to be striped again.  When it's dark and rainy, you can't see the lane markers and have to guess and hope that everyone else is guessing the same way that you are guessing.  At least I come in early before the traffic gets too crazy.
This afternoon will be another story - bad weather on a Friday afternoon...
But the week is over - yay!
Have a great weekend!


----------



## SteveHarrison

Good morning and good night. It's 10.30pm here in Sydney and I'm off to bed!


----------



## Leslie

Good morning from Chicago! Sunny outside my hotel window but not sure what the temperature is like.

Have a great day everyone!

L


----------



## Jane917

Good morning from my new home in SW Washington. It is 46 and overcast. My weather dock tells me that 1/4 inch of rain is expected today. I should not be surprised, having moved from the dry side of Washington to the wet side of Washington.

Have a great weekend everyone!


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Good Morning

Windy 70s in the desert.....Happy Birthday, Hubble !!










Hope everyone is enjoying their Friday and have great weekend plans


----------



## geoffthomas

Good Morning from Derwood.
It is 48 right now with 55 the expected high.
At least it is supposed to be sunny today.


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Good Morning

Blustery 57 in the desert with a good chance of rain.

Hope everyone is having a good weekend.


----------



## loonlover

Good morning. it is supposed to get up to 60 here on Long Island today. 

We've been busy the last couple of days. We went to the Museum of Natural History and Central Park on Friday. Yesterday was a trip to the beach. Rather chilly, but still enjoyable. Today we're hanging around the hotel before heading over to our son's later. Also, I will begin packing for the trip home. We'll be heading out in the morning.

Hope everyone has a peaceful Sunday.


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Good Morning

57 and windy in the desert after thunderstorms last night.

Hope everyone is having a restful Sunday

(Safe travels LL)


----------



## Leslie

Good morning,

Home from Chicago safe and sound. Still feeling a little wired from the trip which is why I am up at 1 am. Looks like a pleasant day is in store for us (when I wake up later). I am planning on taking it easy after my busy weekend.

Have a good Monday everyone!

L


----------



## Andra

Good morning.
It was 66 when I pulled into the parking lot and we have rain in the forecast again - how can we still be in a drought??
Sometimes I don't like my job and this seems to be one of those times.  Last week was h*** and it looks like this week is going to be more of the same.  I hope that I am wrong.
Have a great day!


----------



## loonlover

Good morning. 50 degrees in Hauppauge, NY with overcast skies.

It looks like we will have cloud cover as we travel today, but it doesn't seem like we have much chance of having to drive in rain. Leaving here about 9:30, heading toward Staten Island. Then driving across New Jersey to Delaware so we can say we have been to Delaware. Hotel reservations for tonight are in Hagerstown, MD. We're trying to see a little bit of parts of the country we've not seen before so don't take the same route coming and going.

Hope everyone has a great Monday.


----------



## crebel

Good morning.  Gorgeous weather here today with temperatures already in the 50s heading to high 60s, sunny skies, and no rain in sight.  It looks like that forecast will be repeated throughout the week.

We could have used a little rain late yesterday afternoon when DH was burning brush in the pasture and it got out of control.  Had to call the fire department when it was heading towards the tree/fence line next to the house.  They arrived and got it back under control quickly. Although we have about 2 acres of scorched pasture, all is well and no real damage was done.  The Fire Captain on duty yesterday is a friend of ours.  He told DH that he would pass the word that it was MY fault, not DH... LOL

Safe travels to LL and II.  Everyone have a safe and happy week.


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Good Morning all

57 in the desert, headed to breezy, but sunny 70s....and I am headed to "town" for a grocery run.

Hope everyone's week is off to a good start.


----------



## Jane917

Good morning from Ridgefield, WA. It is 60 and clear. We expect it to get to 82 today. Nothing to complain about.


----------



## loonlover

Good morning. It is 48 degrees in Hagerstown, MD with sunny skies.

It looks like we will have clear skies today as we cross WV into Kentucky. We have about 7 hours of driving scheduled for today. Can't see it being near as much fun as yesterday was leaving Long Island.

Two more nights on the road. We are looking forward to sleeping in our own bed Thursday night.

Have a great day and thanks for the safe travel wishes.


----------



## Andra

Happy Tuesday!
It's in the 60s here today - I think we had a front blow through again.  I'm still carrying my umbrella around just in case.
I hope you are having a great day!


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Good (belated) Morning

Headed to sunny 80s.....Have a great day !!


----------



## loonlover

Good morning. Temps in the 40s where we are and where we are headed. It is supposed to get to 70 degrees where we are headed with clear skies. Sounds like another good day for driving.

Hope everyone has a great Wednesday.


----------



## Mindflutters

What a great topic for my first post!  It's finally gorgeous here in Ontario. Bright blue sky and warm temperatures!  That was a killer winter!  Good morning!


----------



## Andra

Happy Wednesday from Austin where it was a nippy 54 degrees this morning.  But we already have sunshine and are supposed to get up in the 70s this afternoon.
This is the weirdest weather...
Have an amazing day!


----------



## Annalog

Welcome, Mindflutters!

Good morning from southern Arizona. Headed to a sunny low 80s. My daughter and I signed up yesterday for the Dopey Challenge (48.6 miles of races in four days - 5K, 10K, half marathon, and full marathon) in Disney World January 2016. The training plan will be a bit intense the last few months of this year. I am excited and sure that there will be days that I will wonder about my sanity (or lack thereof). 

Hope your day is full of wonder.


----------



## Jane917

Good morning from Ridgefield, WA. It is 54 and slightly cloudy. Looks to be a nice day in the mid 60s.


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Good Morning All

It is a sunny 75 in the desert, headed to the 90s. I have some new bedding plants to put in today....then of course, the inevitable nap !!

Welcome to "Mindflutters" (What a wonderful screen-name....or is that just a natural state ?? giggle)

Have a great day !


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Good Morning

Headed to the 90s in the desert today. I am off to see the Doc (routine stuff)

Have a great day, All !


----------



## Jane917

It is 60 here in SW Washington, heading up to low 70s. Loving it!


----------



## loonlover

Good afternoon. It was 74 when we got home early this afternoon.

Looks like we'll be mowing today and tomorrow; otherwise not much to make it noticeable that we were gone. It was a very, very good trip, but, oh, will it feel good to sleep in my own bed tonight. 

Hope your day has been a good one.


----------



## Andra

Happy Friday!
It's still a nice 61 degrees here in Austin today.
We saw the new Avengers movie last night.  DH already wants to see it again to pick up the subtle things that he missed.  I enjoyed it too 
Have a great day and an amazing weekend!


----------



## loonlover

Good morning. It was 52 when I got up and is now 58. Supposed to get to 76 today with clear skies.

I mowed the front yard last night. Still have some trimming to do and II is going to get the back yard done today. We picked up the critters earlier this morning. They sure act glad to be home.

Hope everyone's weekend gets off to a good start.


----------



## Jane917

Good morning! It is currently 51 in SW Washington, with a forecast of 72 for the afternoon. We are planning a trip to the "big city" (Portland) to BBQ with kids and grandkids later today.


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Good Morning and Happy May Day










Partly cloudy and headed to the 90s in the desert...I am just putzin' around....

Have a great day !


----------



## loonlover

Good morning. A very nice spring day in store today. Think we'll finish up some yard work later, just to be able to spend time outside.

Hope your Saturday is going great.


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Good Morning

Another lovely desert day in store.
Hope everyone is having a good weekend


----------



## loonlover

Good morning. 50 degrees this morning and headed to 84.

We're going to see To Kill a Mockingbird at our county's community theater tonight. Otherwise not much on the agenda.

Hope everyone has a peaceful Sunday.


----------



## Jane917

67 and clear, heading up to 72 today. Sounds like a good day for a few hours on a lake at a nearby winery! Have a relaxing Sunday!


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Good Morning

It is a breezy 76 in the desert, going to the mid 80s. 
I am full of ambition, so I may need to take a nap until that goes away ! giggle.

Hope everyone is having a restful Sunday.


----------



## loonlover

Good morning. We are having a lovely spring day again.

We were a little disappointed yesterday as the start time on our tickets was incorrect. I purchased them before we left for our trip and they stated the performance began at 7PM. But we found out too late it started at 2PM. Oh, well, better luck with the next production - Oklahoma.

Hope everyone's week is off to a great start.


----------



## crebel

Good morning.  Our weather has temporarily (I hope) moved from spring to summer with temperatures in the mid-80s and humid.  Severe storms stayed north of us last night, but rain is expected every day this week.

Everyone have a safe and happy week.


----------



## Jane917

Good morning. It is a clear crisp 41, heading up to mid 70s this afternoon. All this good weather is keeping me outside, which is not helping me unpack boxes.


----------



## Andra

Good morning.  I am home today with DH who had a stomach bug all weekend.  I didn't want to leave him home alone...
I was outside earlier and it was pleasant, probably somewhere in the 60s.  I have to go back out in a little while and collapse boxes before the recycling truck comes by.
Have a great week and "May the fourth be with you."


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Good Morning

Headed to cloudy 80s in the desert....good day for a laser battle !











Happy Star Wars Day !!


----------



## geoffthomas

Good Day all.
Here in Derwood it was 54 when I got up and hit a high of 83.
Sunny and nice all day.


----------



## Andra

Good morning.  It's 67 and damp in Austin today.  We have thunderstorms in the forecast for the next week or so.
Have an awesome day!


----------



## loonlover

Good morning. 62 here with cloudy skies. Our chance of daily thunderstorms doesn't start until tomorrow.

Hope everyone has a great day.


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Good Morning










A breezy, 80 degrees in the desert with a slight chance of rain. I am off to "town" for chores.

Hope everyone is having a good week.


----------



## Michael Deed

Good morning everyone– Pleasant late autumn day in Brisbane. Top of 29F (82C) . Nice to get sunny days again after the latest extreme weather events. 

Global warming really kicking in hard in Aus. Anyone got a spare mini black hole to generate an endless supply of clean energy.


----------



## loonlover

Good morning. It is currently 61 and we will be in the 80s again today.

Disney on Ice is at the arena for the next 5 days. These shows usually mean lots of reading time plus a little time spent actually working on forms for graduations that begin next week.

Hope your day is a great one.


----------



## Andra

Happy Wednesday!
It was wet and dreary this morning.  It will probably be wet and slightly less dreary by the time I leave the office.  I've been here since 6:30am and it's only 10:30am now.  It feels like it should already be time to go home...
Have an amazing day!


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Good Morning

Partly cloudy and windy in the desert today......even a chance of a storm or two.

Have a great day.


----------



## loonlover

Good morning. 61 this morning with highs in the 80s. We do have the possibility of thunderstorms today.

Hope everyone stayed safe through last night's storms.


----------



## Annalog

Good morning from Arizona. It is 59°F in Benson headed to a sunny 80°F. However, I am in Gilbert where it is about 5 degrees warmer. This afternoon we will be driving to California, near Anaheim, where it will be raining. Headed to my sister's house this evening and the runDisney race expo tomorrow to pick up our race bibs. I need to finish the machine sewing on my costumes before we leave at 2 this afternoon.

Hope your day is wonderful.


----------



## Andra

Good morning!
It was sunny and muggy this morning.  I brought my umbrella in the building just in case I need it at the end of the day.
We have lots of crazy stuff going on at work today and I learned that if you order a cell phone and put it in a drawer for several months, getting it activated is interesting because AT&T drops it from the network after 30 days.  I've been working with cell phones at TPWD for many years and today is the first time I've run into that problem.  It's a good thing that I keep blank SIM cards in my desk for emergencies because the phone belongs to my boss 

Happy day!


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Good Morning

64 and _WINDY_ in the desert.....major storm moving in.

~Good Luck with the run Anna
~Andra; I have a government cell that I do not use when not deployed....to keep it activated, I call/text to & from it once a week.

Hope everyone has a great day


----------



## loonlover

Good morning. It looks like we are in for some thunderstorms today.

Disney on Ice performance for 55 buses of school kids today. Hoping the rain doesn't come until later in the day, but it doesn't look like that will happen.

Hope everyone has a great Friday.


----------



## Annalog

Good morning from Santa Clarita, California.  It is in the 50s and headed to rainy 60s. After visiting with my sister this morning,  we will head to  Anaheim for the race expo for registration and walking around to get the kinks out of our legs after yesterday's drive. I will also work on finishing my race costumes: Sully needs his tail stuffed and Mad Madam Mim needs sleeves attached. 

Hope your day is wonderful.


----------



## Jane917

49 degrees this morning heading up to 80 degrees this afternoon. It is a perfect PNW weekend!


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Good Morning

48 in the desert, headed to rainy, windy 50s...looks like a "Pajama Day" next to the fireplace.










Have a safe Friday, All !!


----------



## Annalog

Good morning from just outside Disneyland (Anaheim, CA)! It is 57°F and headed to 72°F with intermittent clouds and possible rain. My daughter and I will be walking to the starting point of the 10K race in less than an hour. Our costumes are ready. (Well, I still need to sew one sleeve to my costume for tomorrow but that will take less than half an hour.) I am excited! We will spend the rest of today taking it easy (pool, shopping, eating, etc.) 

Hope your day is wonderful.


----------



## loonlover

Good morning. Cloudy with a possibility of thunderstorms today. We did have some rumble through earlier this morning.

Good luck, Anna!

Hope everyone has a great Saturday.


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Good Morning

Beautiful day in the desert....partly sunny 70s...._and the wind has stopped !!_

Hope everyone is having a good weekend


----------



## Annalog

Good morning again.   I finished the 10K in my  Sully costume in 1:43:40 with a  pace of 16:41 min/mile. The weather was perfect!

Hope your day is wonderful.


----------



## Annalog

Good morning from just outside Disneyland (Anaheim, CA)! It is 56°F and headed to 79°F. I am supposed to still be asleep but I woke up early. Since I cannot get back to sleep I am doing the stretching exercises that I can do while laying down (and posting on KB). My daughter, youngest granddaughter, and I will be walking to the starting point of the half marathon race in less than two hours. We will be running as the Evil Queen from.Snow White, Captain Hook, and Mad Madam Mim. The other granddaughter gets to sleep in a bit more before leaving to meet us at mile 9 with ice and sliced oranges. We are planning on a late breakfast/early lunch at Downtown Disney, shower, rest, and Jacuzzi before visiting Disneyland from 4pm to midnight. We drive back home after breakfast tomorrow so that the youngest granddaughter will be in time for her school orchestra concert. Then it is back to work on Tuesday.

Hope your day is wonderful.


----------



## loonlover

Good morning and Happy Mother's Day.

We had some thunderstorms and rain yesterday/overnight with the possibility of more today and tonight.

Last performance of Disney on Ice today. At least I didn't have to get up to an alarm this morning.

Hope everyone has a peaceful Sunday.


----------



## NapCat (retired)




----------



## Annalog

Good morning. Packing to head home. Yesterday was exceptional. We were interviewed by a runDisney representative due to three generations in one family, two mothers, running in the Tinkerbell Half Marathon on Mother's Day. They bumped us up to my granddaughter's corral so that they could video us starting together. My granddaughter got to give my daughter her medal after crossing the finish line and my daughter got to give me mine when I finished. Even if we don't make it into the final video, it was absolutely wonderful.

Hope your day is full of wonder.


----------



## loonlover

Good morning. 65 degrees headed to 83 with cloudy skies at the moment. It is supposed to clear this afternoon. We weren't hit with as much rain as a lot of areas, but 3-4 inches in a couple of days is plenty for me.

Today will be spent readying the utility room for a new washing machine. 

Hope everyone has a great Monday.


----------



## Andra

Happy Monday from Austin where it's wet!! I swear, Texas do not know how to do things in moderation. We are still under drought conditions because it's been soooo long since we've had a really wet year. But right now we are flooding in places because the ground can't soak any more water up.

Anna - pictures!!! Mad Madam Mim is one of my most favorite (little-known) Disney characters. I love the duel with Merlin in _The Sword in the Stone_!!


----------



## MichelleB675

Good morning! (technically it's already past noon here, but it's morning somewhere!)

It's 80 here, I wish it was about 5-10 degrees cooler.

The weekend disappeared too fast. I'm already wishing for Saturday again.


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Good Morning

It is a breezy 86 in the desert.

Hope everyone's week is off to a good start.


----------



## Annalog

Photos of my costumes during the races:
Sully for the 10K:








Mad Madam Mim for the Half Marathon:

















Andra, the Red Hat Ladies liked Mad Madam Mim a lot! My longest continuous run was for them.


----------



## MichelleB675

Good morning! It's already 66 here.

MIL's Hospice nurse will be here later for her weekly check in. MIL is just in the evaluation period. If they don't see a decline in the next 3 months, they won't visit, but we can still call if/when we need them.


----------



## Andra

Anna - I love it!!!  And the purple tennis shoes just top it off perfectly.  She did wear purple shoes, didn't she?
Happy Tuesday from Austin where it was 69 and damp when I drove in this morning.  We still have rain in the forecast (for the rest of the week), but my drive was OK.  At this rate, I won't have to turn on my sprinklers for a good while


----------



## loonlover

Good morning. Cloudy here but it isn't supposed to rain today.

Awaiting a call about the delivery of the new washer. Sure hope it comes this morning.

Have a great day!


----------



## Annalog

Good morning from southern Arizona. It is currently in the mid 50s and headed to the low 80s. Today is I will probably be walking most of my running session but it will be great to work the kinks out of my legs after spending most of yesterday in a car. Unfortunately my daughter is flying to Florida and won't get much walking in. DH will be at our daughter's house providing chauffeur and chaperone activities for the granddaughters. 

Andra, yes, Mad Madam Mim wore purple shoes.  I also wore appropriate colored running shoes with my Sully outfit. I was fortunate that the Hoka One One Conquest shoes (best for my feet) come in aqua (Sully) and mulberry (Madam Mim). When I run the four races of the Dopey Challenge in January, I am planning on wearing my three favorite running costumes so far (Sorcerer's Apprentice, Sully, and Mad Madam Mim) and making one new costume (Edna Mode) for the marathon. I'm currently planning on wearing them in the same order in Florida as I did in California.

Hope your day is wonderful.


----------



## Jane917

It is 52 and cloudy in SW Washington. We are headed into a couple of rainy days. That's OK by me. I still have lots of boxes to unpack.


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Good Morning

Very windy in the desert today.

Love the photos, Anna...You are just having too much fun these days ! Thanks for Sharing

Hope everyone is having a good week


----------



## Andra

Good morning.  It was 67 and misty when I drove in today.  This is really strange weather for us - I mean, it's the middle of May and it was 64 when I drove home after work yesterday.  I don't mind the cooler weather, but I am definiely getting tired of driving home in heavy rain on roads with puddles.  The Camaro does NOT like puddles and high speeds.  I also think this is stay-at-home-and-nap weather, not get-up-and-go-to-work weather.

Anna, DH is talking about trying to do one of the Disney 5k races in a year or two.  He has yet to mention a costume.  It's so cool that I know someone who has already participated in the races.


----------



## Annalog

Good morning from southern Arizona. It is currently 64°F and headed to a sunny 83°F. Finished feeding the chickens breakfast and will give them their dinner as soon as I finish my breakfast as DH is at our daughter's house and I won't be back from work until after sunset.

Andra, it is easier to be a bit more creative with costumes for shorter races but it is still important to test run in the costume. Because of the interview and other issues, I had to stop after a few hundred yards to readjust the belt holding the lunch bags of ice under my Mad Madam Mim skirt as the belt had loosened and I did not want to hold it up for 13 more miles. Fortunately, I had seen and purchased a pair of pink running shorts on sale for $4 a couple weeks before. That one, mostly unseen, addition to Mim's costume was wonderful to have when I needed to tuck up the skirt while adjusting the belt while thousands were running past. Even though the red compression tights covered everything, they were still a bit too revealing for me.  I had added the shorts as I had read about how many people had had to shed parts of their costumes mid-race, especially for the longer races. The shorts also came in handy as I did not need to wear the skirt to the Porta-Potties after the race or on the walk back to the hotel. I will find a better way to carry ice when I wear that costume in Florida.

Hope your day is wonderful.


----------



## loonlover

Good morning. Cloudy today and not supposed to rain.

The new washer is being put to the test. Laundry kind of stacked up between working last week and waiting on the washer.

We're having a shop/storage shed built starting today. One load of supplies has been dropped off and they should be back momentarily with a second load.

Hope everyone is having a great Wednesday.


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Andra said:


> "...stay-at-home-and-nap weather..."



...aka; Retirement !! giggle

Good Morning, All

Another windy day in the desert...I have one small project on queue, however it involves an extension ladder to the top peak of the house...may be a bit of an adventure.

Hope everyone is having a great day.


----------



## Andra

This is getting ridiculous - another cool, wet morning in the middle of Texas in the middle of May...
I like the cooler weather and we do need the rain, but I am really tired of driving in it.  At least this morning it was only sprinkles instead of a heavy downpour.  That's not as bad 
I stayed up too late finishing a book and it's all Chris' (crebel) fault.  She mentioned the Rei Shimura mysteries in the book gifting chat thread.  The first one was inexpensive, so I bought it and got caught up in it.  Holy cow!  There are lots more of them!  I have to babysit a meeting this morning and I know what I'm going to be reading


----------



## crebel

Andra said:


> This is getting ridiculous - another cool, wet morning in the middle of Texas in the middle of May...
> I like the cooler weather and we do need the rain, but I am really tired of driving in it. At least this morning it was only sprinkles instead of a heavy downpour. That's not as bad
> I stayed up too late finishing a book and it's all Chris' (crebel) fault. She mentioned the Rei Shimura mysteries in the book gifting chat thread. The first one was inexpensive, so I bought it and got caught up in it. Holy cow! There are lots more of them! I have to babysit a meeting this morning and I know what I'm going to be reading


Good morning to all and  to Andrea! It's a shame we don't live close enough to trade our Kindles back and forth, we would each only have to buy half the mysteries and cozies we do. There are one or two books in the series (around #6, maybe) that fall a little short of the first few, but they are all good reads.

Raining here this morning and expected to continue throughout the day. My furnace came on early today after being in the high 60s, low 70s yesterday. I guess blustery would be the best description for today.


----------



## loonlover

Good morning. We're in the 60s heading to the 80s and hoping we don't get rain today.

The shed's walls were put up before the work crew quit yesterday. They are here now with the trusses for the roof. Looks like their two day estimate for building is pretty accrurate.

Hope everyone has a great day.


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Good Morning

Stormy day in the desert







which, of course is a treat for us.

Have a great day, All


----------



## MichelleB675

Good morning! TGIF!

It's 61 here in WV this morning. The sky is looking like it wants to rain, and the grass will be happy if it does, it's already starting to look dried up.

It has been a long week. I'm looking forward to my day out of the house tomorrow, which always goes by too quickly and I don't really get any rest, but it's nice to get a change of scenery and a break from worrying about caregiving.


----------



## loonlover

Good morning. It is currently 67 degrees with 96% humidity. Sure could feel that when I was out with the dogs.

The shop/storage shed should be completed today. Then comes work for us as we fill it up(something that will be too easy to do, I'm afraid).

Graduations start at the arena tonight. Lots of reading time, but they still get monotonous by the time they are all completed.

Hope your weekend gets off to a good start.


----------



## Andra

It's Friday! It's Friday! It's Friday!
(you have to imagine me dancing in my cube saying that in a singsong voice...)

Yesterday afternoon we saw the sun!  But of course, then we had temps in the high 80s with humidity close to 100%, so it was kinda yucky outside.  But the sun was definitely shining!
Today we still have rain and it's still warmer and muggy.  I drove in a light rain, but people who came in later than I did reported major downpours, especailly if they came from the south.
Have a wonder day and a great weekend!


----------



## Annalog

Good morning from southern Arizona. It is currently partly cloudy in the low 60s and headed to the low 70s with intermittent thunderstorms.  Love rain in the desert. I have tomorrow and Monday off from work and then work 8 days in a row so that DH and I can go to our oldest granddaughter's high school graduation. 

Hope your day is wonderful!


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Good Morning

Nice cool (60s) and breezy day in the desert.

Hope everyone is ready for a fun and relaxing weekend.


----------



## loonlover

Good morning. It is currently 69 degrees. Our humidity was really high yesterday and I expect more of the same today. Thunderstorms were scattered yesterday - it will be the same today.

I won't be noticing the weather much. A junior college and the medical school graduations on tap today. We've never done two colleges on the same day. It will be interesting. 

Hope everyone is having a wonderful weekend.


----------



## Annalog

Good morning from southern Arizona. It is currently partly cloudy in the low 50s and headed to the low 70s and  partly cloudy. The intermittent thunderstorms yesterday went north through the Phoenix area. We saw little rain here.

Hope your day is wonderful!


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Good Morning

70s in the desert with fluffy white clouds against an incredibly blue sky....I found the most beautiful hummingbird nest yesterday made of spider webs and feathers.

















"Mom" is being very attentive to her two eggs...What a treat !

Hope everyone is having a great weekend.


----------



## loonlover

Good morning. We're in for some rain today with flash flood warnings in effect through tomorrow evening.

Another high school graduation this afternoon.  I should be able to get the Sunday papers read while it is going on.

Hope everyone has a peaceful Sunday.


----------



## MichelleB675

Good morning everyone! 

It's already 67 here. Sunny but a bit humid. The birds are singing and my furball is sleeping and looking innocent.

My day started out ok.. then hit a rough patch, I'm hoping it improves instead of continuing to be difficult. 

I'm planning to have an easy food day. We're just going to have a big salad for dinner. I have some new salad dressing that I've been wanting to try.. Hidden Valley Sweet Chili Ranch.

Have a great day everyone


----------



## Annalog

Good morning from southern Arizona. It is currently in the high 50s and headed to a cloudy low 80s. I will be out in the garden for a bit before heading to work.

Hope your day is wonderful.


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Good Morning

66 in the desert, headed to partly cloudy 80s.

Hope everyone is having a restful Sunday.


----------



## Jane917

54 and overcast in SW Washington. Prediction says it will be 75 and clear later today. Sounds like a peaceful Sunday.


----------



## Andra

Good morning.  After a mostly rainy weekend, it's still damp in Austin.  The sun was out on Sunday making outdoors seem like a saune - that's more like Texas weather should be in May.
The car said 74 when I was driving in to the office this morning.  There was a rumor about a front, but I think it must have stalled somewhere above us.  It's supposed to stay damp for the next week or so... It's a busy week for me since our Commission meets.
And Mr. Figaro's vet decided that maybe a B12 shot would be good for him.  I think he's perked up a bit and yesterday when we went in for fluids he was over 9 pounds for the first time in forever (since at least December).  I'm glad that he seems to be feeling better.


----------



## MichelleB675

Good morning! Currently 76 here and alternating between sunny and gloomy. We're in for some rain today.

I'm about halfway through laundry and have MIL up and cleaned and caffeinated and fed. Hopefully I'll be able to read a few pages before I'm needed for something.


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Good Morning

68 with some clouds in the desert today. We could have some storms later. Whee !!

Have a great Monday


----------



## loonlover

Good morning. It is currently 68 and we're headed to a high of 81. No rain predicted today.

They finished with building the shop/storage shed yesterday. Now it's our turn to work getting it organized and way too full, I'm sure. 

Hope everyone has a great day.


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Good Morning

Headed to partly cloudy 70s in the desert. I am headed to "town" to meet friends for brunch and do some shopping.

Have a great day !!


----------



## Andra

Good morning!
It's sunny right now, so we have a sauna outside.  It's nice in small doses


----------



## Andra

Good morning!
I'm at work early because of the meetings.  I really didn't notice the temperature, but it was not raining when I drove in...
We are supposed to have a front move through later and that will probably cause some rain.
Have a great day!


----------



## MichelleB675

Good morning! 

Currently 49 here.

I'm hoping for peaceful day today.  One of my stray kitties managed to get on my roof yesterday so most of yesterday morning was spent trying to get her back down, poor baby.


----------



## loonlover

Good morning. Rainy here - our gauge already shows 2 inches of rain have fallen since midnight. Flash flood warning until 10AM and the possibility of more rain later.

Hair cuts for both humans and the poodle scheduled for this morning. Another double graduation on tap at the arena tonight. Maybe the rain will prevent fights from breaking out between the two ceremonies tonight. Not the case last night. At least it happened outside.

Hope everyone has a great day. Mine has been/will be busy.


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Good Morning

It will be partly cloudy and 70s in the desert...delightful.

Have a great day, All !!


----------



## geniebeanie

So glad to be back, thanks again Leslie for your help.


----------



## loonlover

Good morning. Cooler this morning at 58 and the high is to be only 70.  The humidity level will be somewhat lower today so it sounds like a very pleasant day.

Only one graduation on tap for tonight but it is the biggest high school in the city so still won't be a very early night.

Hope everyone has a great day.


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Good Morning !

It is a breezy 70 in the desert with a slight chance of showers later. Tree trimming and a visit to to the hammock is on today's schedule....

Have a great day !!


----------



## loonlover

Good morning. It is 50 degrees and sunny this morning. Looks like a gorgeous day in store with a high of 75.

Four days off for me before the next graduation. Sure feels good to have most of them behind us.

Hope your holiday weekend is off to a good start.


----------



## Annalog

Good morning from southern Arizona. It is currently 55°F and headed to the low 80s with a mostly sunny day. I will be moving from the garden and seasonal department at work to the crafts and fabric department today. I will miss the plants but not the seasonal department, especially the fall and winter holidays. 

Hope your day is wonderful.


----------



## Andra

TGIF!
It's 62 in Austin this morning.  It's also damp; it felt like I was driving in a cloud, not really foggy, just droplets of water.
I just have to make it through half a day today - yay!
I hope you all have a safe and happy weekend.


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Good Morning

cloudy 70s in the desert with a chance of showers....

Have a safe Friday before the long weekend.


----------



## loonlover

Good morning, barely. Looks like everyone may be out doing weekend things today. 

Hope your weekend is going great.


----------



## NapCat (retired)

loonlover said:
 

> Good morning, barely. Looks like everyone may be out doing weekend things today.
> 
> Hope your weekend is going great.


Whoops ! Belated Good Morning to All !!


----------



## loonlover

Good morning. It was 71 when I arose. Heavy thunderstorms are predicted for later today.

Our son and his wife are in town for Riverfest (music, crafts entertainment, etc.) so we'll be meeting them for breakfast later. They are heading back to Texas this evening. If it storms, they may be leaving earlier than planned and I'm going to regret not doing yard work yesterday.

Hope everyone has a peaceful Sunday.


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Good Morning

It is 71 in the desert, headed to breezy 80ish with just a few clouds. Going to start a heavy lifting project today (flagstone terrace).

I hope everyone is having a restful Sunday.


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Good Morning

Don't forget to remember....










Have a safe day !


----------



## Annalog

Good morning from southern Arizona. Remembering those who served and are no longer with us.

It is currently 71°F and headed to a mostly sunny low 80s. It is supposed to hit 100°F by next Monday here and a couple days earlier in Tucson. Slept late this morning and will be driving to work in an hour.

Hope your day is wonderful.


----------



## *DrDLN* (dr.s.dhillon)

Good morning you all. It is great day, as usual, in N. California...


----------



## Andra

Good morning from Central Texas where the weather is more of a mess than usual.
We have had rain every day for more than three weeks in a row, storms keep pounding us, tornadoes threaten, rivers overflow, dams fail...  It's getting ugly.  I have one friend who was rescued from the Wimberly area when the Blanco River flooded and my friend Rose had waist deep water in her house after a dam on a small lake at the state park failed.  She flooded with just rain to ankle deep a few weeks ago...

Stay safe everyone.


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Good Morning

It is a sunny 77 in the desert, headed to the 90s. We have had the most wonderful extended Spring, but Summer and triple digits is coming.

Have a great day.


----------



## Annalog

Good morning from southern Arizona. It is currently in the low 60s and headed to the low 90s. However, we will be driving to our daughter's house in the Phoenix area where it should reach 100°F today. Our oldest granddaughter graduates from high school tonight. 

Hope your day is wonderful.


----------



## loonlover

Good morning. 68 degrees here with an expected high of 85. Still a slight possibility of thunderstorms.

Our power was out for about 16 hours starting late Monday evening. We finally gave in and bought a generator last fall. This was the first time we've had to use it and it worked well. We won't be powering the whole house, but we won't be losing food anymore and it is nice to have at least a couple of lights on.

Safe travels, Annalog and congratulations to your granddaughter.

Hope everyone has a great day.


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Good Morning

77 in the desert headed to the 90s.....Death Valley is calling for 110 ! Summer is here !

Have a great day, All....


----------



## loonlover

Good morning. We're headed to a high of 88 with partly cloudy skies.

The last high school graduation at the arena is tonight. Glad they are almost over. It may take me a little longer to get home, tho, as this is the only school that everyone is heading in the same direction I do.

Hope everyone has a great day.


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Good Morning

Headed to the high 90s in the desert. I am off to "town" for grocery shopping.

Have a great day !!


----------



## MichelleB675

Good morning!

69 here. 2nd day in a row that I've had a headache when I woke up... but.. YAY Friday! Can't wait to get out of the house tomorrow and try to forget about things for a few hours.

Have a great day everyone


----------



## loonlover

Good morning. 73 here with a good chance of some more thunderstorms.

Back to a concert at the arena tonight. I may be busy, but it will be nice to have a change from graduations.

Hope everyone has a great day and their weekend gets off to a good start.


----------



## Jane917

It is currently 56, heading up to 84 today in SW Washington. Looks like we are headed to a beautiful weekend.


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Good Morning

Looks like we will make 100+ today with little wind. Company coming tonight, so I am cooking up a storm....

Have a great Friday.


----------



## loonlover

Good morning. We received an inch and a half of rain last night. May get a little more today.

Last night's concert ended at 11:45 so I didn't get home until almost 1AM. But it was a pretty easy night - I read close to 200 pages.

Hope your weekend is a good one.


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Good Morning

It is windy in the desert and headed to triple digits.

Hope everyone is having a fun weekend !!


----------



## geoffthomas

Good Afternoon all.
It is 87 here in Derwood.
No rain today, humidity not bad.
But I kinda overdid it in the gardening this am and got a little dehydrated.
All better now.


----------



## loonlover

Good morning. More rain fell overnight and today will only be in the 70s. Ready for some sunshine again.

Hope everyone has a peaceful Sunday.


----------



## Jane917

It is 59, headed up to 83 this afternoon in SW Washington. Looks like we are headed toward a couple of days of rain this week, then sunny again. Kids are coming up for brunch this morning, and the smell of fresh cinnamon rolls just out of the oven swirls through the house. All is good. Have a wonderful Sunday, KB friends.  Jane


----------



## NapCat (retired)

(belated) Good Morning

Slept-in after staying up late with friends last night...good company, good food and good conversation.

102 already with high winds.....might as well turn a blow torch on my gardens...sigh. Almost time to mulch over them until September.

Hope everyone is having a restful Sunday


----------



## Annalog

Good morning from southern Arizona. 100°F possible today. Finished my 5 mile run/walk this morning just as the temperature reached 90.  Driving to work soon.

Hope your day is wonderful.


----------



## loonlover

Good morning. We're to have mostly cloudy skies today with a high of 80.

Doesn't look like it will dry out enough to mow yet; guess I'll spend my day doing laundry and such.

Hope everyone's week is off to a good start.


----------



## Andra

Good morning.  We were clear and 64 this morning.  We are heading towards the 80s again, but with no rain in the forecast for a few days, it may not be a sauna outdoors.  It will also give us a chance to dry out.  On Saturday we went over and helped a friend of mine who got flooded when a dam at the state park in Bastrop failed.  It was a mess.  Their house is about 5-6' lower than the road that goes past it, so all that water had a straight shot.  Note to self - don't build/buy if the house will be lower than the closest roadway.


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Good Morning and Welcome to June (already? gasp!)

Windy in the desert, but will be "chilly" in the 90s

Have a great Monday


----------



## Annalog

Good early afternoon from southern Arizona. I am currently waiting to see my chiropractor in Tucson where it is sunny, 94°F, and headed to 103°F. I am trying to catch a small problem before it becomes chronic. Physical therapy for my knee in the afternoon (hopefully last appointment). Then a visit with my mom and drive home.

Hope your day is wonderful!


----------



## Andra

Wow! It is June already...
Good morning from Central Texas where we are starting out at a comfortable 67 degrees.  If yesterday was any indication, we will definitely have sauna conditions outside later today.  There is still a heavy feeling in the air even though it hasn't rained in a few days.
Have a great day!


----------



## Annalog

Good morning from southern Arizona. It is currently 62°F and headed to a sunny 97°F (102°F in Tucson). I have been officially released from physical therapy for my left knee. The swelling of that knee will probably never go away due to the osteoarthritis but the functional abilities match the right knee. That should continue as long as I continue the exercises, ice, and taping.  Now for breakfast, a run, work in the yard, and then off to work.

Hope your day is wonderful.


----------



## Jane917

Another on-and-off drizzly day in SW Washington. It will stay in the 60s today. One more day of drizzle tomorrow and we head back into sunny skies and temps in the 70s and 80s.


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Good Morning

Nice sunny day in the 90s, wind has stopped.

Today I celebrate walking this earth entirely too many years....










To celebrate I have an entry way I am tiling and over 1000 sunflowers to plant...followed by a BBQ.

Hope everyone is having a great week.


----------



## loonlover

Good morning. A little warm here - highs around 80. And we are seeing some sunshine.

Happy Birthday, NapCat!

We're varying our routine a little. Went to the revenue office this morning, followed by breakfast out. Still didn't get to the revenue office early enough to not have to wait almost an hour for our turn. 

Hope everyone is having a great day.


----------



## Annalog

Happy birthday, NapCat!


----------



## loonlover

Good morning. It is currently 65 degrees with an expected high of 85 again. It was nice to have clear enough skies to see the moon last night. 

Some baking on the schedule today and some yard work this evening.

Hope everyone has a great Wednesday.


----------



## Andra

Good morning.

Napcat, I hope you had a great birthday!

We have houseguests at the moment - my MIL and her dachshund Princess.  Princess needs to see a dermatologist and Brownsville has a dearth of specialist-type vets.  It is interesting to watch Princess and my kitties interact.  Princess has a kennel in the living room and Figaro (my 19-year-old) watched closely when she first came in and then decided to just ignore her and get in his chair anyway.  The Stripey boy who is more skitty anyway took a little longer to calm down.  He's had more recent exposure to dogs though since he goes outside from time to time.

Weather is getting back to Texas norms for this time of year.  It was 76 when I left the house, the sun was already starting to come up, and the air feels warmer and dryer.  I liked the cooler temperatures that we had in May, but it's nice to have some time to dry back out.

Have a wonderful day!


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Good Morning

Thanks for the Birthday wishes...it was a pleasant day.

Sunny, breezy and 90s on queue.

Have a great day, all


----------



## Annalog

Good morning from southern Arizona. It is hot and sunny. I will be driving to Tucson today (>100) and then back home (<100) after shopping. Then I will be sewing a birthday present.

Hope your day is wonderful.


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Good Morning

I hope everyone is enjoying the most important day of the year !!!


----------



## loonlover

Hmm! I thought every day was hug your cat day. Depending on the cat that is.

Good morning. It is currently 63 degrees with partly cloudy skies and headed to a high of 88. Clear skies are forecast for later in the day.

I won't know if it clears or not. I'm spending what I've been told will be a boring day in the lobby at the arena. I guess I'll have to make myself walk to the entrance a time or two to check out the skies. Only 4 events this month so I didn't think I should turn down working a meeting. July only has one concert scheduled at the moment.

Hope everyone has a great Thursday.


----------



## Jane917

A beautiful sunny morning at 61 degrees. Moving up to mid 70s today and 80s over the weekend.


----------



## loonlover

Good morning. 64 heading to 92 with lots of sunshine.

Tim McGraw at the arena tonight. Expect to be somewhat busy.

Hope everyone has a great Friday.


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Good Morning

Breezy and partly cloudy in the desert...headed for the low 90s

Have a great day !!


----------



## NapCat (retired)

NapCat said:


> Good Morning
> Breezy and partly cloudy in the desert...headed for the low 90s


Repeat...

Hope everyone is having a pleasant weekend !!


----------



## loonlover

Good morning, really, really early.

Two nights in a row of shows that had me getting home at midnight. Thought I'd say good morning now, then go to bed and hopefully sleep in a bit.  Looking forward to a little over a week of no events at the arena.

Hope everyone has a peaceful Sunday.


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Good Morning

Headed to high 90s in the desert.

Hope everyone is having a great weekend


----------



## loonlover

Good morning. It is currently 73 and heading to the 90s. The possibility of thunderstorms is 40% - just a typical June day.

Nothing happening at the arena this week so I'm hoping to make myself get some things done around the house.

Hope everyone's week is off to a good start.


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Good Morning from the desert...

...which will really feel like a desert today. 100+, no clouds, no wind.

Have a great day !


----------



## geoffthomas

Good Afternoon all.
It was 65 wheb I got up, 73 now and expected to hit 86 for a high.
And chance of rain all afternoon and evening.


----------



## loonlover

Good morning. 71 degrees with clear skies and an expected high of 96.

Hope everyone has a great Tuesday.


----------



## geoffthomas

It is 70 here with 84 to be the high.  We had an early morning light rain.  No more predicted for today.


----------



## Annalog

Good morning from southern Arizona. Mid 70s and headed to mid 90s with intermittent clouds and possible thunderstorms. Headed to Tucson to donate blood at the Red Cross.

Hope your day is wonderful.


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Good Morning

As Tropical Storm Blanca breaks up, a little moisture is coming to the desert. Clouds, lower temperatures and a slight chance of a shower or two.

Have a great day.


----------



## loonlover

Good morning. Partly cloudy skies with temps in the 90s again.

Looks like we need to mow again. Maybe today, maybe tomorrow we'll get to it.

Hope everyone has a great Wednesday.


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Good Morning

Headed to cloudy, windy 90s in the desert....may even have a shower.

Have a great day !


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Good Morning

I am off to Las Vegas (sunny 95) to pick up friends....we are going to have lunch in the Spring Mountains (partly cloudy 72). Should be a pleasant day.

Hope everyone is having fun !


----------



## loonlover

Good morning. We're supposed to be cooler than yesterday, only 94 as opposed to yesterday's high of 98!

The electrician's are here to wire the shop. Progress on II's retirement plans.

Hope everyone has a great day.


----------



## Andra

Good morning.
We are looking at more typical weather patterns for this part of Texas this time of year - it's HOT at the end of the day.  It's definitely a good idea to get a walk in earlier in the morning.
Have a wonderful day!


----------



## Jane917

It is a refreshing 52 degrees and overcast. Expected to move up to mid 70s this afternoon. The long term forecast is full of sunny days. Can't complain.


----------



## loonlover

Good morning. Looks like it will be another hot day.

Errand running on the agenda this morning. The shop has electricity so I'm sure II will be doing some more work out there. 

Hope everyone's weekend gets off to a great start.


----------



## Jane917

Another sunny day with temps in the mid 70s. I have some new yarn arriving, so my dilemma will be what to cast on first. First on the agenda, though is a trip to the recycling center (our third) to dump off cardboard boxes from unpacking. It seems unpacking is going on forever, or at least for the past 2 months. Still have plenty to go.


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Good Morning

The Mountains were beautiful yesterday and we had a delightful time hiking and taking in spectacular vistas.

We will be over 100 today in the desert. Housecleaning and napping on the schedule.

Have a great Friday Eve !


----------



## loonlover

Good morning. A possibility of thunderstorms today with slightly cooler temperatures. It is supposed to only get to 88 today. I don't think we'll notice much difference.

Hope your Saturday is as lazy or productive as you wish.


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Good Morning

It is headed to 105 in the desert....'da cat may be headed back to bed !

Have a great day


----------



## NapCat (retired)

NapCat said:


> Good Morning
> 
> It is headed to 105 in the desert....'da cat may be headed back to bed !
> 
> Have a great day


Good Morning

We reached 110 yesterday, same on queue for today. 'da Cat is definitely headed back to bed !

Hope everyone is having a restful Sunday.


----------



## loonlover

Good morning. It is currently 72 and heading to 94.

We did get some rain yesterday - looks like about a quarter inch in the gauge. It came via what I call pop-up showers. I

Last graduation of the year at the arena tonight. Then a comedy show on Saturday night with not much after that until the Eagles the last part of July.

Hope everyone has a great Monday.


----------



## Annalog

Good morning from southern Arizona. Sunny and headed to triple digits: 100°F for Benson, 105°F for Tucson, and 108°F for Phoenix. My sister from Montreal is visiting. Today my sister from Tucson will be driving us (Mom and 3 out of 4 daughters) to Phoenix for the day.

Hope your day is wonderful.


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Good Morning

More record-breaking temperatures in the desert...'da cat is layin' low.

Have a great week.


----------



## loonlover

Good morning. Currently 73 heading to 92.

Last night was an easy night. The graduation started at 7 and was over by 8:30. I did a lot of reading.

Hope your week is going well.


----------



## Jane917

Another sunny day in the mid 70s.


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Good Morning

Another day of 108+ and no wind. It is early for us to have temperatures like this.
I am entertaining guests from the San Juan Islands, WA. Poor things won't come out of the pool !!

Have a great day


----------



## loonlover

Good morning. We'll be in the 90s again with the possibility of thunderstorms. Yesterday's rains were really spotty. I expect more of the same today.

Doctor's appointment this morning plus dropping the poodle off for her teeth to be cleaned. Just another routine day.

Hope everyone has a great Wednesday.


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Good Morning

Our heat wave continues.....and so does my hibernation !

Have a great day.


----------



## Annalog

Good morning from southern Arizona. It is currently 75°F and headed to 105°F in Tucson (or 109°F depending on which weather app I want to believe). Today, my mom, my sister visiting from Montreal, and I are going to ride the trolley and walk up and down 4th Avenue stopping in all the shops that look either interesting (or air conditioned). Tomorrow morning we will go for an early run/walk before I head to work.

Hope your day is wonderful.


----------



## loonlover

Good morning. It is currently 73 and we're expecting a high in the 80s today with some rain. There is about 1/2 inch in the gauge this morning. The prediction is another inch to fall today.

Hope everyone has a great Thursday.


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Good Morning

108 expected in the desert today; however, FEMA just called....I am on my way to Austin, Texas.










Have a great day !


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Good Morning

'da Cat is on the move...










Headed to the airport and on to Austin, Texas....

Have a great day !!


----------



## loonlover

Good morning. Cloudy at the moment, but it is supposed to clear later.

Safe travels, NapCat.

Hope everyone's Friday meets their expectations.


----------



## Andra

Happy Friday!
Safe travels NapCat.  It's miserable in Austin right now.  It's very hot and humid.  I hope you don't have to stay here too long...

Have a great weekend everyone!


----------



## loonlover

Good morning. Already hot and humid this morning. But no rain in the forecast for the next week.

Black and Brown Comedy show at the arena tonight. I don't know what it will be like for me, but with 6 comedians performing, I know it will be a late night.

Hope everyone is having a great weekend.


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Good Morning from Austin, Texas !!










79 with 89% humidity.....my fur is curling !!

"They" told me hurry down here....then closed the office this weekend....so I am off to do some exploring.

Hope everyone has a great weekend.


----------



## Leslie

Hello everyone,

Sorry I have been AWOL--it's been unbelievably busy in my life, with some family ups and downs that make things tough. But--as Scarlett O'Hara says, tomorrow is another day!

It is a beautiful day in southern Maine today. This is why we put up with February! Cherries were on sale at Hannaford so I am going to do some canning this afternoon.

Happy Summer Solstice everyone!

L


----------



## Leslie

Good morning from southern Maine where we are having a rainy day! Good day for canning!

Happy Summer everyone!

L


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Good Morning...

....from Round Rock, Texas...on this first day of Summer...
where it is a foggy 79 degrees with 99% humidity. It is going to be a long summer for this desert cat !










....to all you Daddy-Cats !!


----------



## loonlover

Good morning. It is 78 degrees here with only 91% humidity. Supposed to be cloudy all day.

Happy Father's Day to all the fathers out there.

Hope it is a great day for everyone.


----------



## Annalog

Happy Summer Solstice and Happy Father's Day from southern Arizona. It is currently 90°F and headed to a sunny 100+. I went for a 3.5 mile run/walk this morning. It was 80+ when I started and 88°F when I finished. I didn't run for the final mile. Breakfast with DH then off to work.

Hope your day is wonderful.


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Good Morning from Round Rock, Texas where it is 79 with 99% humidity. Forecast is:
Partly cloudy with isolated storms. Highs around 90°F. Heat index around 99°F.

I am off to play in Austin traffic....










Have a great day !!


----------



## Leslie

Good Monday morning, everyone!

64 degrees and cloudy...actually, I like this sort of weather. Off to work!

Have a great week, my friends!

L


----------



## Andra

NapCat said:


> Good Morning from Round Rock, Texas where it is 79 with 99% humidity. Forecast is:
> Partly cloudy with isolated storms. Highs around 90°F. Heat index around 99°F.
> 
> I am off to play in Austin traffic....


I'm not used to someone else posting the weather in our area, but NapCat is right on the mark. I made it to the office and one of my friends got me to go for a quick walk before we actually started work. It was MUGGY and we were really glad to get back to the building after just 20 minutes.
Traffic is nothing at 5:00am - wait until later


----------



## loonlover

Good morning. We're expecting a high of 98 today.  How is it Austin will be cooler than us?

Laundry and other assorted chores on the agenda today.

Hope everyone's week is off to a good start.


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Good Morning from Round Rock, Texas

Foggy 79 with 100% humidity (isn't that a lake ?), headed to a heat index in the high 90s .

Thankfully, I will be spending the day in the office.

Have a great day !


----------



## loonlover

Good morning. Currently 75 and heading to 98 today with clear skies.

We get to go buy a new lawnmower today thanks to me killing the other one. 

Hope everyone has a great day.


----------



## Jane917

The next few days are expected to get up to the 80s and 90s, but Saturday is expected to be 105! What the heck? This is the PNW. We will be on the coast from Wed-Fri, but that won't save us from the high temps on Saturday.


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Good Morning from Round Rock, Texas...

...where it will be (surprise) hot and humid with little change in sight.

Hope everyone is having a great week !!


----------



## loonlover

Good morning. 

We have a heat advisory for this afternoon. Glad I did the mowing yesterday.

Enjoy your Wednesday.


----------



## Annalog

Good morning from southern Arizona. It is currently 80°F and headed to 99°F with thunder showers (105°F and mostly sunny in Tucson). I am off for a run before it gets too hot and then it will be time to get ready for work.

Hope your day is wonderful.


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Good Morning from Round Rock, Texas

79 and foggy.....They are calling for a heat index of 99 later.
I am keeping very busy at work which for the time being is in the office. I suspect I will be going into the field soon though.

Have a great day !!


----------



## loonlover

Good morning. 79 degrees and heading to 98. Yesterday's high was 102.

Grocery shopping to do today. I will appreciate my cold bags.

Hope everyone has a great day.


----------



## Andra

Good morning!
It's hot and sticky in Austin today - no surprises there.  I'm glad we are almost at Friday.  I am ready for a Saturday full of reading since I just got three new books


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Good Morning

78 in Round Rock, Texas headed to that dreaded heat index of 99 again.

TGIF All !!

Have a great day...


----------



## Andra

Happy Friday!!
NapCat, are you wilting yet?  Isn't heat in the desert different than this muggy Texas heat?

Have a great weekend everyone!


----------



## loonlover

Good morning. Today is expected to be a repeat of yesterday with a high of 97. Then the possibility of thunderstorms tonight with tomorrow being a little cooler.

Hope everyone has a great Friday to start off a great weekend.


----------



## loonlover

Good morning. it is 71 degrees with mostly cloudy skies. We are to be a little cooler today with an expected high of only 88. Received over an inch of rain last night. 

Hope everyone is having a great weekend.


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Andra said:


> NapCat, are you wilting yet? Isn't heat in the desert different than this muggy Texas heat?


...one wilted kitty for sure !! Yesterday at my home in the desert it was 106, but humidity was 6%....the high humidity here is hard on old bones and joints.....not to mention frizzy fur !!

******************************

Looks like we have some major storms headed our way here in Round Rock, TX. I am going to do a little exploring and shopping. Surely there will be a nap in there also...

Hope everyone is having a great weekend.


----------



## Jane917

It is already 73 here this morning, expected to go to 100 this afternoon. Very hot anywhere, but particularly unusual in the PNW. Stay cool, everyone!


----------



## cinisajoy

About 1130 am, we had both rain and sun at the same time.


----------



## loonlover

Good morning. A very pleasant 65 degrees this morning. But we will be back in the 90s today with clear skies.

Hope everyone has a peaceful Sunday.


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Good Morning from Round Rock, Texas

79 and headed to humid 90s with a chance of showers. I am off to walk the trails around Lady Bird Lake.










Have a great day.


----------



## Annalog

Good morning from southern Arizona. My 5 mile training run planned for today has been moved to tomorrow due to chicken excitement. Sun and heat early in the day with monsoon thunderstorms in the afternoon.

Hope your day is wonderful.


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Good Morning from Round Rock, Texas

Cloudy 71 headed to a heat index of 95.
Happy Monday of a short week.

Have a great day !


----------



## loonlover

Good morning. We're headed back to the upper 90s today. Sounds like a normal day for this time of year with the chance of a pop up shower or two.

Hope everyone's week is off to a good start.


----------



## Andra

Happy Monday!
It's 80 in Austin right now and somewhat muggy.  When I got to the office at 6:30am, the air conditioners weren't on and that's about what it felt like in the building.  It's been a long time since we had the main unit fail to come on when it's hot outside.  Luckily I have a fan and in the training room we have a separate unit so I had a place to hang out if needed.  They got it back on pretty fast and it's already comfortable in here now.
I can't believe that it's already the end of June.
Have a wonderful day!


----------



## Annalog

Good morning from southern Arizona. It is currently 88°F and headed to at least 98°F with afternoon thunderstorms predicted. I finished my 5 mile run before the temperature passed 85°F.  I have today off so inside and outside chores on the agenda.

Hope your day is wonderful.


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Andra said:


> "...somewhat muggy..."


...What Andra calls "somewhat muggy" is very similar to the bottom of an aquarium......sigh

Good Morning All

Foggy (somewhat muggy) and headed to a heat index of 95 in the Austin area today.

Have a great day


----------



## loonlover

Good morning. It is currently 72 heading to 97. We had a short rainstorm yesterday evening that left it feeling like NapCat's description of somewhat muggy.

II has been busy out in the new shop/storage building. He put in an attic stair to the loft and built a railing around it. Now comes the fun part of moving all the stuff we want to store out there. 

Hope everyone has a great day.


----------



## Andra

Good morning!
Today is already starting better since the AC is working in the building (grin).  They did get it running and starting to cool by about 8:15 yesterday so that wasn't too bad.
I'll go with NapCat on the forecast.  And yes, the muggy is getting old.  We are not really used to this much humidity in Central Texas - this is more what you typically have at the coast.  We still have rain in the forecast and I haven't been brave enough to look at the weekend to see what we are supposed to have for the 4th.  It's been a while since fireworks were rained out.
Stay cool.


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Good Morning from Round Rock, TX

Looks like we are going to be in the humid 90s for the next two weeks.
(My home in Nevada is going to a dry 120..)

Enjoy the first day of July !


----------



## loonlover

Good morning. It is currently 72 heading to 95 with a 50% chance of thunderstorms this afternoon.

I mowed the front yard yesterday. Not sure when I'll get to the back yard. Some shopping on the agenda for this morning.

Hope everyone has a great Wednesday.


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Good Morning from Round Rock, Texas

Same-same weather...

The end of a short week....hope everyone has fun plans for the weekend.


----------



## loonlover

Good morning. Typical July weather here with very little change from one day to the next.

I'm going to try to finish the mowing this morning in case the prediction of thunderstorms the next few days is accurate. There is a bit of a breeze blowing at the moment.

Hope the last work day of the week for lots of folks is a good one.


----------



## Leslie

Good afternoon--better late than never!

It's a beautiful day here in Maine and I am enjoying my birthday on the porch. I have a new Kindle book to read--life is good. Have a great day everyone!

L


----------



## crebel

Leslie said:


> Good afternoon--better late than never!
> 
> It's a beautiful day here in Maine and I am enjoying my birthday on the porch. I have a new Kindle book to read--life is good. Have a great day everyone!
> 
> L


Happy Birthday, Leslie!

Good afternoon to all.


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Leslie said:


> "...I am enjoying my birthday on the porch..."


----------



## loonlover

Good morning. 74 degrees with thunder in the distance at the moment. Don't think it will be only in the distance much longer. Storms are expected off and on all day.

Happy Belated Birthday, Leslie.  Hope your day on the porch was an enjoyable one.

II was hoping to start moving some stored items into the new building today. The rain may change those plans.

Hope everyone has a great Friday.


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Good Morning from Dallas, Texas where it is 80 with a thunderstorm.

Visiting with some very dear friends.

Hope everyone is having a fun and safe weekend.


----------



## Leslie

Good morning,

Another absolutely beautiful summer day in Maine! Sunny, temps in the 70s, a slight breeze. This is why we put up with February!

Have a great day everyone!

L


----------



## NapCat (retired)




----------



## loonlover

Good morning and Happy Fourth of July!


----------



## Leslie

Good morning and Happy July 4th!

On the porch again today--cloudy and mild. I am being very, very lazy and enjoying myself very much!

Have a great day everyone!

L


----------



## geoffthomas

Good Morning from the nation's capital (suburbs).
It is 71 now with a high later of maybe 74.
We had some rain already and are expecting more this afternoon/evening.
Not sure if it will be raining at the time of the fireworks on the mall.
We will stay home and watch the "A Capital Fourth" on PBS.


----------



## loonlover

Good morning. Rainy here again, but at least the highs have been staying in the 80s. Three inches so far in the last couple of days.

Hope everyone has a peaceful Sunday.


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Good Morning from a hazy Round Rock, Texas where a heat index of 100 is predicted.

Hope everyone is having a relaxing Sunday.


----------



## geoffthomas

Good Morning all.
It is 67 now with 84 later and cloudy today.
So it will be warm, not really hot but humid.


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Good (Monday) Morning










Sort of tough after that long weekend.

Austin 's weather is the same.....hot, humid with horrible traffic.....

Have a great day !!


----------



## loonlover

Good morning. Our expected high is to be back in the 90s today. 

Maybe the yard will start drying out some. I could swear, though, that with all this rain you can see the grass growing.

Have a great week.


----------



## Jane917

59 degress, heading up to 95 today. The hot weather is here to stay all week, dropping to the mid 80s on the weekend. It is very hot and dry in the PNW.


----------



## Leslie

We are also getting some summery weather this week. 

And NapCat, I agree--Monday is tough after a 4 day weekend!

L


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Good Morning

The Round Rock, Texas Weather Guessers are predicting:

_"...Heat index around 97°F. South wind 12 to 17 MPH, gusting to 23 MPH. Chance of precipitation 20 percent..."_

Have a great day !!


----------



## loonlover

Good morning. 76  degrees heading to only 91 with a slight chance of thunderstorms in the evening hours. Not too bad for July.

Hope everyone has a great day.


----------



## Leslie

Good morning,

Sunny and pleasant here in southern Maine. Have a great day everyone!

L


----------



## Annalog

Good morning from southern Arizona. It is currently in the mid 80s and headed to the mid 90s with possible thunderstorms. I have today and tomorrow off so hope to get some work done outside in the late afternoon, especially if it rains in the early afternoon.  Tomorrow I am taking my car in for long overdue maintenance; it has over 214,000 miles on the odometer, still with the original brakes.

Hope your day is wonderful.


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Good Morning from Round Rock, Texas

No change in the weather for the next two weeks....humid 90s.

Have a great day !!


----------



## loonlover

Good morning. Our weather is pretty much a ditto of Round Rock.

II is making progress on getting the shop set up and moving some items from the store room. I'm just available to help where I can. 

Hope everyone has a great Wednesday.


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Good Morning

I do not see any change in Texas weather in the foreseeable future....maybe Andra has a different view !!

The traffic seems to be getting worse, though....

Have a great day !


----------



## loonlover

Good morning. We are to be slightly warmer today than yesterday with a high of 95. Doesn't look like we'll hit triple digits until next week.

We're going out for breakfast once II gets up. Probably a couple of other errands while we're out also. 

Hope everyone has a great Thursday.


----------



## Andra

NapCat said:


> Good Morning
> 
> I do not see any change in Texas weather in the foreseeable future....maybe Andra has a different view !!
> 
> The traffic seems to be getting worse, though....
> 
> Have a great day !


Sorry - this is SOP for this time of year. Well, it may actually be a little cooler than last summer when we had so many 100+ degree days in a row.
No comment on the traffic either. I think I finally learned a bit of patience after we had been up here 10 years or so. Now if I'm running late, I just get there late. Worrying about it and freaking out in traffic don't really help.
Happy Thursday! DH is dragging me to a RiffTrax show of Sharknado 2. I have absolutely no interest in the movie, but the riff of the first one was pretty darn funny!


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Andra said:


> DH is dragging me to a RiffTrax show of Sharknado 2.



Any _*Sharknado Aficionado*_ is a friend of mine !!










Good Morning and Happy Friday everyone !!


----------



## loonlover

Good morning. Another bright sunny day in store.

Today is our 44th wedding anniversary. It doesn't seem possible that much time has flown by. Looking forward to many more years together.

Hope everyone has a great Friday.


----------



## Andra

Happy Friday!!
NapCat, you should have gone to the movie - there were still plenty of empty seats and it was at the Cinemark theatre in Cedar Park (maybe the Round Rock one also). Best part of the movie?


Spoiler



Will Wheaton - plane - shark


Happy Anniversary to LL and II! I wish you many more!


----------



## NapCat (retired)

loonlover said:


> Today is our 44th wedding anniversary....Looking forward to many more years together.


----------



## loonlover

Good morning. It is 76 at the moment, but we are heading to the upper 90s today with triple digits not far in our future.

I've got grocery shopping to do (spent yesterday doing yard work) and II will be moving more items to the shop/shed. 

Thanks for the anniversary greetings.

Hope everyone is having a great weekend.


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Good Morning from Round Rock, Texas

76, headed to humid, but sunny 90s...I am headed out to explore nearby Lake Travis.










Hope everyone is having a great weekend.


----------



## Jane917

It will be a very pleasant 74 degrees here in SW Washington. The heat wave has broken. I spent the last couple of days on Bainbridge Island in Puget Sound on a knitting journey. Nothing better than eating, drinking, and visiting with like-minded friends. Now that is over, and the current task is finishing up the backyard landscaping in our new house. By tonight we should have all the trees, bushes, small plants in.


----------



## Leslie

Good morning, good morning!

It is an absolutely beautiful day on the porch. Sunny, a nice breeze, and 80 degrees. Magnificent!

Have a great Saturday everyone!

L


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Good Morning from Round Rock, Texas where we have clear skies (first actual sunrise I have seen since being here !) and 76 degrees...of course hot and humid later.

Hope everyone is having a restful Sunday.


----------



## loonlover

Good morning. Expected high for today is 99.

We're attending a performance of Oklahoma this afternoon by the local theater group. I say local (same county) but we're about 12 miles from Benton where an old movie theater has been refurbished to be used as a small performance hall. 

Hope everyone has a peaceful Sunday.


----------



## Leslie

Good morning,

It feels a little warmer today on the porch but it is still pleasant. High temp is predicted to be 88 degrees.

Have a great Sunday everyone!

L


----------



## Jane917

Weather is much cooler and we might even get drizzly today! Yesterday did not get up to 80! Our backyard Stage 1 is finished and very lovely to sit in.


----------



## Annalog

Good morning from southern Arizona. It is currently 90°F and headed to the high 90s, mostly sunny with scattered thunderstorms later today. I wae in the 5 mile Run with the Roosters race this morning. It started at 5:05 am and I finished about an hour an 20 minutes later with a pace of just over 16 minutes per mile, my fastest Run with the Roosters race so far.  Then I drove back to my mom's house and took a two hour nap! 

Hope your day is wonderful!


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Good Morning and Happy Monday from Round Rock, Texas.....where Texas-style weather continues.

Have a great week !!


----------



## loonlover

Good morning. That Texas-style weather is also in Arkansas. Looks like it will be here all week.

The state Democratic Part fund raiser is this Saturday at the arena. I'm working today helpint to get things ready for the banquet. I don't know how many days I'll be there this week, but since there is only one concert this month, I'll take whatever hours I get.

Hope everyone's week is off to a great start.


----------



## Annalog

Good morning from southern Arizona. It is 68°F in Benson and 80°F in Tucson at 5 in the morning. Tucson is predicted to reach triple digits while here the high should only be in the mid 90s. Scattered afternoon thunderstorms.

Hope your day is wonderful.


----------



## Jane917

First rain last night in 29 days! Very timely since we have 8 new trees in our newly landscaped backyard. It will be in the 80s today.


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Good Morning

The weather in Round Rock, Texas stays the same, but the traffic is challenging this week. My 9 mile commute took over two hours yesterday morning !!










Have a great day !!


----------



## loonlover

Good morning. It didn't make it to triple digits yesterday, but it was still hot when I left the arena at 3PM.

Heading back to NLR today for another day of banquet prep. 

Hope everyone has a great Tuesday.


----------



## Leslie

Good morning,

It was foggy this morning but now the sun is coming through. High around 80 expected today. Have a great day everyone!

L


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Good Morning from "...deep in the heart of Texas..."

Hope everyone is having a good week !!


----------



## loonlover

Good morning. we haven't reached triple digits yet, but the heat index is certainly high enough to squelch all desire to do much outside.

I'll be folding several hundred napkins today. Such an exciting life I lead.

Have a great day!


----------



## Annalog

Good morning from southern Arizona. It is currently 65°F in Benson (10 degrees warmer in Tucson) and headed to the low 90s (mid 90s) with afternoon or evening thunderstorms. I made it home yesterday just in time after the first thunderstorm and before the second. Feeding chickens in the rain and collecting eggs before the next heavy downpour started was fun; DH and I were both soaked by the time we were finished. I was planning on running after I got home from work yesterday but the intense series of thunderstorm made that impossible.  The power outages prevented me using the treadmill. Now I wish that I had a non-electric one.  I will need to run this afternoon, even if it is up and down the hallway. 

Hope your day is wonderful.


----------



## Leslie

Good morning,

It started off foggy but now the sun is shining. It looks like another lovely day in southern Maine. Enjoy Wednesday, everyone!

L


----------



## Andra

Good morning.  Today is effectively my Monday since I took the last two days off while my MIL was visiting...  The stack of things that landed on my desk in just two days is staggering.
As NapCat said, Texas summer weather continues, but my commute wasn't too bad today (I drive from Cedar Park to extreme south Austin).  I guess Round Rock must have had issues yesterday.
Hope you have a great day!


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Andra said:


> "...I drive from Cedar Park to extreme south Austin..."


----------



## loonlover

Good morning. We had a thunderstorm roll through last night that dropped over an inch of rain in just a few minutes. It also dropped the temperature about 20 degrees. Made for a more pleasant evening.

Hope everyone has a great Thursday.


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Good Morning and Happy Friday from Round Rock, Texas....where the heat index is expected to be over 100 today.

Seems like this week went by fast (...that is NOT a complaint !..).

Have a great day


----------



## loonlover

Good morning. We're still under a heat advisory. Just trying to be careful when we are outdoors.

Heading back to the arena today to set tables for tomorrow night's banquet.

Hope everyone has a great Friday.


----------



## Andra

NapCat said:


>


Most days it's not too bad since I am an early bird. It takes 25-30 minutes to drive in. Going home is another story. I left at 3:30 yesterday and it still took over an hour to get home because something was wrong (well, more wrong than usual) on 183N.
Happy Friday!!


----------



## Nicholas Olivo

Good morning and Happy Friday from Sunny New Hampshire! I hope everyone has a great day and a safe & fun weekend!


----------



## loonlover

Nicholas, welcome to the boards and this thread.

Good morning. It will be another hot day here. Nothing new for July.

The state Democratic Party banquet is tonight. I helped set 160 tables for 10 yesterday. Hillary is the speaker so it is a bigger banquet than some years. I'll be in my usual spot behind the scenes. Figure I'll get a lot of reading done as it should be quiet backstage.

Hope everyone is having a great weekend.


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Good Morning All 
....and Welcome Nicholas !
...........................









Round Rock Texas looks pleasant today (through the hotel window anyway). but heat & humidity await later....
....shopping and possible a movie on queue this morning......pool, reading and a nap this afternoon.

Hope everyone has a great weekend !


----------



## Jane917

After several days of temps in the 80s, we are headed back into a HOT weekend. Expected to get to 99 this afternoon.


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Good Morning from Round Rock, Texas where we are expecting a heat index of 104 later.
I am off to do a little walking before it gets too uncomfortable....then retreat to the pool.

Hope everyone is having a restful Sunday.


----------



## geoffthomas

Good Morning from Derwood.
It is 76 with a high later of 95 and 75% humidity.
A good day to stay inside.


----------



## Leslie

Good morning from the porch--75 right now and it feels like it could be a muggy day.

Happy Birthday to my daughter Hannah!

L


----------



## loonlover

Good morning. Our heat index is already at 115. Looks like a good day to stay indoors.

After working more hours than normal I treated myself to breakfast out. Ended up having to go to a second place to eat as service for our table (but not other tables) was non-existent at the first place we stopped. Oh well, we finally got to have a nice meal. And I know the food service industry is a tough one to manage well every single day.

Hope everyone is having a peaceful day unless you prefer to have a non-peaceful day.


----------



## Nicholas Olivo

@ loonlover & napcat - 
Happy to be here! Thanks for the kind words. I hope that everyone's weekend was fun.


----------



## MichelleB675

Good morning. 70 degrees so far. 

Another Monday has arrived.. I'm thankful that last week is behind me, it was a bad one. I'm not holding out much hope that this one will be better. 

I think I'll start out the morning making some new playlists for my iPod and putting some nice incense on to burn. Maybe that will get me on a better track for the week.

Have a great day everyone


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Good Morning from Round Rock, Texas
...and this is it !!










Looks like we are in for a hot and breezy week.

Have a good Monday, All


----------



## loonlover

Good morning. Just another typical July day in store. 

Some catching up around the house to be done since I worked more hours last week than happens often. The banquet Saturday night went well as far as I know. I sat in my usual spot with company from the Secret Service. 

Hope everyone's week is off to a great start.


----------



## Leslie

Good early afternoon,

A lovely day here in southern Maine. The Tall Ships are in port and its a madhouse downtown. Fun times!

Have a great day everyone!

L


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Leslie said:


> "....The Tall Ships are in port...."


What a wonderful sight !!

Good Morning from hot Round Rock, Texas.

Someone in the upper echelons of management thought it would be a good idea to bring "Crisis Dogs" into our office today....the idea that pets have a calming effect on those of us working in stressful situations....Well Duh, Dogs are REALLY stressful to we NapCats !!








giggle

Have a great day


----------



## Susan in VA

Good morning all, and a very happy birthday to *telracs*!!


----------



## loonlover

Good morning. Still hot with the heat index already at 102. A thunderstorm came through about 3 this morning, but didn't drop much rain or cool us off any.

Happy Birthday telracs!

And hello Susan!

Hope everyone is having a great day.


----------



## geoffthomas

Good Morning from Derwood.
Hi Susan .... it has been a long time.
It is 80 and may go up to 84 - a lot better than the mid 90s we have had for a couple of days.
And the front coming through seems to be lowering the humidity.

But we might get thunderstorms in the afternoon.


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Good Morning from Round Rock, Texas
_
SHARKNADOES_ are in the forecast !










Have a great day !


----------



## loonlover

Good morning. Cooler temps today. The high is forecast to only be 93!

Hope everyone has a great day.


----------



## Andra

It's still morning in Austin and it's hot!  There is some breeze so it's bearable.
NapCat, keep the sharknadoes up north please - I don't want to deal with them


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Good Morning

The Heat Index in Round Rock, Texas will only be 102 today










Have a great day !!


----------



## crebel

Just popping in to say good morning from hot and steamy Iowa.  I still read everyone's greetings each day even though I don't post much anymore.

Everyone have a safe and happy day!


----------



## loonlover

Good morning. We might have a thunderstorm or two today. Otherwise it will be hot.

We're going to be moving stuff from the rented store room to the shop/shed today. That's the plan anyway.

Hope everyone's Thursday is a great one.


----------



## Andra

Looks like I neglected to hit the Post button this morning.  Sigh...

I hope you all had a wonderful day.


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Good Morning from Round Rock, Texas...
......you know what the weather will be.....
........................so all I can say is......


----------



## Andra

TGIF!
As NapCat reported, weather in Central Texas is normal for this time of year.  It is has been a long week - glad it's almost over.
Have a great day and an awesome weekend!


----------



## Leslie

Good morning,

I was up early with lots of energy--now at my desk at work, ready to catch up. Have a great day everyone!

L


----------



## MichelleB675

Gooood morning! TGIF! 

It's only 68 here currently. The air kinda smells like fall is coming early.


----------



## loonlover

Good morning - barely. It was 80 degrees when I awoke this morning. Doesn't bode well for the rest of the day.

Hope everyone's weekend gets off to a great start.


----------



## loonlover

Good morning. Our high yesterday was 103. Should only be 101 today. 

Hope everyone is enjoying their Saturday.


----------



## Leslie

Good morning,

A cool 64 degrees on the porch this morning. Have a great Saturday everyone!

L


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Good Morning

Nice day in Round Rock, Texas. I am going for a walk around Lady Bird Lake this morning before it gets too ungody hot & humid,










then mostly hang around the hotel.

Hope everyone is having a great weekend.


----------



## *DrDLN* (dr.s.dhillon)

It was lovely morning with cool breeze. But it is evening now...LOL


----------



## loonlover

Good morning. 73 degrees with a predicted high of 99 and clear skies. Heat advisory in effect. Sounds normal.

Hope everyone has a peaceful Sunday.


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Good Morning from Round Rock, Texas

79 headed to the humid 90s...

Hope everyone is having a restful Sunday.


----------



## Annalog

Good morning from southern Arizona. It is currently 71°F and headed to 96°F with partly sunny skies and scattered thunderstorms. After this post I am going for a three mile run/walk before breakfast with DH and then going to work. DH and I have our annual physical examinations tomorrow morning. I expect that everything should be about the same as last year. 

Hope your day is wonderful.


----------



## Leslie

Good morning from southern Maine where it is rainy and cool. I feel bad for the tourists--this is definitely not beach weather!

Have a great Sunday everyone!

L


----------



## Jane917

Good morning from SW Washington. We have finally had cooler weather and some drizzles. It is overcast and expected to get up to the 70s today. More hot temps predicted for next week.


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Good Morning from Round Rock, Texas

No change in the weather....my hotel has a salt water pool which has been a lifesaver for me.

Have a great Monday


----------



## Andra

...and another week begins.
If you can get outside before about 9am, it's pretty nice.  After that, it's hot and humid.  This is actually a little weird.  We don't typically have this much humidity here in the middle of the state.  This is more of a coastal thing.  And something in the air is setting off my allergies.  I feel ok during the day, but when I try to go to sleep, I get stuffy and can't breathe - not good sleeping conditions for sure.
I hope you have an excellent day!


----------



## loonlover

Good morning. Another hot day in store with clear skies.

The Eagles are at the arena tonight. I expect to be busy. If nothing else happens, there will be lots of calls for housekeeping to clean up beer spills.

Hope everyone has a great day.


----------



## Leslie

Good morning,

Foggy and cool this morning. Have a great Monday everyone!

L


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Andra said:


> "...If you can get outside before about 9am, it's pretty nice. After that, it's hot and humid..."



Yeah, like that !!

Good Morning......Have a great day


----------



## Jane917

The warming trend is back in SW Washington. It is supposed to get to 87 today, but mid 90s for the rest of the week. The mornings and evenings are cool and refreshing.


----------



## Annalog

Good morning from southern Arizona. It is currently 75°F and headed to the high 90s with intermittent thunderstorms. DH and I had great results at our physicals yesterday. 

Hope your day is wonderful.


----------



## loonlover

Good morning. Heat index is already at 110. Don't think we'll be doing much outside today.

Late night last night. Concert ended at 11:15 but due to happenings (patron fell) afterward I didn't clock out until 12:30.

Hope everyone is enjoying their day.


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Good Morning from Round Rock, Texas

Hope everyone is having a good week


----------



## loonlover

Good morning. Currently 75 and heading to 103 today.

Haircuts for the people and the poodle on the agenda today as well as a couple of other errands. Otherwise, I'll think we will stay in out of the heat.

Hope your day is a good one.


----------



## geoffthomas

Good Morning from Derwood.
It is warm and humid here we will hit the high 80s today.

I am about to leave for my outpatient procedure today.
I am having a torn rotator cuff surgically repaired.
Will be back with a nerve-blocked arm sometime late afternoon.
This will improve things so it will be a fabulous day- hope yours is too.


----------



## Annalog

Geoff, all the best with your rotator cuff surgery.

Good morning from southern Arizona. It is currently 73°F and headed to a mostly cloudy 88°F with scattered thunderstorms. We had a large thunderstorm with wind go through between Benson and Tucson. The power went out several times at the store I work out in Tucson. The backup power system worked well. At least one young tree was blown over at work. However, by the time I needed to drive home the storm was on its way to Phoenix. I have today off and may be working outside.

Hope your day is wonderful.


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Good Morning from Round Rock, TX where it is 79 headed to a heat index of 102, but there may be a change coming tonight....

Have a great day !!


----------



## Andra

Happy Thursday!
Geoff, I hope your surgery went well.
The air feels different this morning.  It was 80 degrees on the thermometer in the car when I pulled into the parking lot, but it felt cooler.  I think we have possible rain in the forecast and that is making a difference.
This week feels like it's lasted a month.  I am ready for it to be the weekend!
I hope you have an awesome day!


----------



## loonlover

Good morning. The forecast is for highs only in the 90s for a few days. Sounds good to us.

Hope your surgery went well, Geoff.

Have a great Thursday, everyone.


----------



## geoffthomas

good day all.
the surgery went well.
i am a one hand typist right now.
healing will proceed.
thanks for wishes and prayers.


----------



## NapCat (retired)

geoffthomas said:


> "...the surgery went well..."


That is wonderful news !!

Good Morning from Round Rock, Texas where we have a slight chance of showers today. but the heat index will still be 104ish

It is Friday !! Have a great day !


----------



## Andra

It's finally Friday!  Now I just have to get through one more crazy day at work.
It's been HOT all week.  I think the car said 104 when I got in it to go home yesterday.  Definitely a good time to stay inside and read a book instead


----------



## loonlover

Good morning. It is a pleasant 67 degrees this morning heading to another high of around 96.

Think I'll mow the front yard this morning before it gets too hot to want to be outdoors.

Hope everyone has a great day leading up to a great weekend.


----------



## geoffthomas

good morning from derwood.
it was 68, 79 now and 90 later.
sunny. we had some rain yesterday.


----------



## loonlover

Good morning. Feels really nice outside at the moment at 66 degrees. We're expecting a high of 98 today.

Hope everyone is having a great weekend.


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Good Morning

Hope everyone is having a good weekend.  

I am staying in, doing some reading, napping and studying.


----------



## geoffthomas

Good Morning.
81 and sunny.
high of 87 later.

The shoulder is hurting far less than I thought it would - yay.


----------



## loonlover

Good morning. We're back to triple digit highs. I do appreciate air conditioning.

Hope everyone is having a peaceful Sunday.


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Good Morning

Texas weather persists...

Hope everyone is keeping cool wherever you are...


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Good Morning and Happy Monday from Round Rock, Texas

Hope everyone's week is off to a good start


----------



## Andra

Good morning.  I can't believe that it's already August - although with the hot weather, it makes sense.
I hope you all have a great week!


----------



## loonlover

Good morning. We're in for some more triple digit highs this week and getting close to being dry enough for a burn ban to be put in place. 

Hope everyone's week is off to a good start.


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Good Morning

The weather guessers in Round Rock, Texas are calling for some horrible heat indexes for the remainder of the week. sigh

Have a great day.


----------



## loonlover

Good morning. Looks like a high of 99 here today. No heat advisory in effect yet.

A burn ban was issued for our county yesterday. I'm not surprised as we haven't had measurable precipitation for almost a month. Tomorrow's forecast has been revised from a 50% chance of thunderstorms down to 20%.

Stay cool out there and have a great day.


----------



## Annalog

Good morning from southern Arizona. It is currently 68°F and headed to a mostly sunny 99°F. I have today off and will be going on a 4 mile training run this morning after posting this. I don't know how I am going to wake up early enough Saturday morning in Gilbert to beat the heat to go for a 7 mile run with my daughter. I will definitely need lots of ice for my IceSkulz!

Hope your day is wonderful.


----------



## Andra

Ugh - something is setting off my allergies today.  I don't think it's the heat, but you never can tell.
I'm at work because I have to stay late and babysit a meeting.  It's a good thing I don't have to work that hard to do that.


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Good Morning from Round Rock, Texas where the weather never changes !! Ha !



Andra said:


> "...Ugh - something is setting off my allergies today..."



Yes Andra, lots of folks in my office are saying the same thing.

Hope everyone is having a good week....we are half way through it !


----------



## loonlover

Good morning. Currently 75 heading to only 97 with the possibility of thunderstorms at 2PM.

It will rain for sure as I'm getting an oil change and a car wash done this morning.

Hope everyone has a great day.


----------



## Andra

So it's ragweed - and this is NOT the right time of year for ragweed to be high.  I am not used to being miserable in August because of allergies.
Hang in there, the week is almost half-way over.
It's still hot in Central Texas


----------



## Jane917

Much cooler weather here in the PNW! Only gonna be in the low 80s today. What a relief!


----------



## Annalog

Good morning from southern Arizona. It was 68°F earlier when I left to run//walk 5.8 miles to the gym and 80°F when I arrived. I did 2 miles on the treadmill. DH bought me regular clothes, etc. so that I could shower and change and then he took me out to breakfast.  It is now 98°F and headed to 100°F. I head to work soon but have tomorrow off.

Hope your day is wonderful.


----------



## Susan Alison

Fingerless gloves. Blanket over knees. Yet another not-so-glorious day in South West UK...


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Good Morning from Round Rock, Texas..










It is "Friday Eve" !! Enjoy !!


----------



## Andra

NapCat said:


> Good Morning from Round Rock, Texas..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It is "Friday Eve" !! Enjoy !!


NapCat, that is almost perfect! There needs to be a way to show RAIN every 7-10 years 
We are heading into our hottest time of the year - August and the beginning of September, so it's only going to get worse. I bet you are really missing your desert by now.
I gave up and called the doctor's office this morning and I am going to get a steroid shot later today, so hopefully that will help with my allergies. I didn't realize that it was over four months since I had the last one - I could have called in earlier...
Have a wonderful day!


----------



## loonlover

Good morning. We had a few thunderstorms roll through yesterday afternoon and overnight. Not much rainfall, just a lot of thunder making the poodle extremely nervous.

Errands early this morning and breakfast at Cracker Barrel. Nice to have the running around done before the heat of the day arrives.

Hope everyone has a great Thursday.


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Good Morning from Round Rock, TX

Humid, Triple digits headed our way....but so is the weekend !

Have a great Friday


----------



## loonlover

Good morning. We're under an excessive heat warning and a heat advisory today with the next possible chance for thunderstorms being at 10:15AM. Sounds like a really good day for staying inside.

American Idol auditions are being held at the arena tomorrow. Looks like it will be a really long day. Call time is 7AM. I haven't had to go in that early for a while. If they don't get through all the auditions tomorrow, then we have to be back at 6AM Sunday with the same on Monday. I'm sure hoping they at least get them all done on Sat and Sun. No one knows quite what to expect. 

Hope everyone's weekend gets off to a great start.


----------



## Andra

Friday happy dance!!


----------



## loonlover

Good morning. It was 79 degrees at 4:40 AM. Not a good sign for the rest of the day.

It is off to work I go shortly. Have no idea what the day will be like, but I'm prepared with 2 Kindles and the newspaper and hopefully enough food to get me through the day.

Hope everyone has a great Saturday.


----------



## Scout

Good morning. I'm up early on a Saturday. Who knew that was a thing?


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Good Morning from Round Rock, Tx

We have some clouds this morning, giving the_ illusion _of coolness....but trust me it is only an illusion. Humid triple digits on queue.

Hope everyone is having a great weekend.


----------



## Annalog

Good morning from central Arizona. I am spending today with my daughter and granddaughters. We are just back from anearly lunch after softball practice for the youngest granddaughter. We ate at Mod Pizza in Gilbert. Definitely the best gluten free pizza crust that I have ever eaten. They get those crusts from a local bakery.

Hope your day and weekend is wonderful.


----------



## Leslie

Good evening,

Back from Nevada and readjusting to the time change. It is nice to be back in a place with normal temperatures. 107 is too hot for me!

Leslie


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Leslie said:


> "...Back from Nevada...107 is too hot for me!..."


Nevada Summers are like Maine Winters.....stay inside ! The rest of the year of wonderful.

Meanwhile in Round Rock, Texas we are headed to triple digits and high humidity....rough on a desert rat !

Good Morning all. Hope everyone is having a restful Sunday


----------



## Leslie

Happy Sunday, everyone. It's a lovely day on the porch!

Enjoy the day...

L


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Good Morning

102 in our forecast for Round Rock, TX

Hope everyone's week is off to a good start...


----------



## loonlover

Good morning.

I have to agree with NapCat's sentiment this morning, even though I don't have to go anywhere today. 12 ans 1/2 very boring hours at the arena yesterday. But at least they did wrap up the auditions yesterday and didn't have to come back today.

Another hot day in store then supposedly the temps will drop a bit.

Hope everyone has a great day.


----------



## Leslie

Good morning,

I am enjoying my "staycation" with a morning on the porch. It's absolutely lovely here today! I am being very lazy. My goal this week is to get BORED. We'll see if I am successful--I haven't been bored in years. LOL.

Have a great day everyone!

L


----------



## CrystalMarcos

Good morning! It is chilly and rainy this morning. However, by the end of the day it is suppose to be about 80. That's WA State for you. We have had a great summer. Seems are summers are getting warmer plus lasting longer and our winters are getting colder!


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Good Morning from Round Rock, Texas where we are expecting a heat index of 108 with a very slight chance of a shower.

Have a great day.


----------



## loonlover

Good morning. We're to have slightly cooler temps today. Only 96 compared to yesterday's 97.6. But the heat indexes are to be even lower than yesterday. 

Still think I'll spend most of the day indoors.

Hope everyone has a great Tuesday.


----------



## Leslie

Greetings from Maine where it is pouring rain. I feel bad for the tourists...they are probably all over at the mall!

Happy Tuesday everyone!

L


----------



## NapCat (retired)

NapCat said:


> Good Morning from Round Rock, Texas where we are expecting a heat index of 108 with a very slight chance of a shower.
> 
> Have a great day.


.......and again !!


----------



## loonlover

Good morning. We're at 70 degrees this morning with an expected high of only 93. We ended up at 101 yesterday so I'm not holding my breath that we'll be slightly more comfortable today.

Some errands to run today with the possibility of trying out a new restaurant that opened a mile from the house for lunch. Yeah, we lead an exciting life around here.

Hope everyone has a great Wednesday.


----------



## jlee745

Success comes to those who have the will power to win over their snooze buttons. Wishing you an awesome morning.


----------



## Leslie

Good morning,

Foggy and cool this morning but still pleasant. Have a great Wednesday everyone!

L


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Good Morning from a nippy Austin, Texas where we will only be 99 today.

I have meetings on the other side of Austin today and looking forward to the drive...










Have a great day


----------



## loonlover

Good morning. A pleasant 64 degrees here with clear skies.

Hope everyone has a great day.


----------



## Jane917

Cool morning in the mid 60s, expected to get up to mid 80s this afternoon. Cooler and thunderstorms expected tomorrow! We haven't seen a drop of rain in ages!


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Good Morning

I headed to Maysfield, Texas today were it will be a humid 99..it is great to be out of the office to explore Texas' Regional heat, humidity and traffic...giggle










FRIDAY !!! ENJOY !!


----------



## geoffthomas

Good Morning from Maryland where it is just 56.
Today we should have a high of 89.

I started the physical therapy for the torn rotator cuff surgery on Wednesday and then went back for another session yesterday.
Also saw the doc and got the stitches out.  The physical therapy is "challenging" right now.  But I am limiting the use of meds.

Have a great day, all.


----------



## loonlover

Good morning. We're headed to a high of 93 today. Slightly more comfortable than it was last week.

Good luck with the therapy, Geoff. I'll agree it can be challenging, but oh so worth it to have full use of the arm. (My surgery was back in 1989 so I know the therapy is done a little different now.)

Hope everyone has a great day.


----------



## geoffthomas

Good Morning.
It is 61 today with a high later of 90.
Sunny, a little humid and no rain in the forecast.

Thanks LL.  Yeah I am a big believer in physical therapy.  
Just as regular exercise can "fix" a bunch of things like mild high blood pressure and lower blood sugar readings and reduce joint pain (mostly by helping to lower weight), so physical therapy helps us avoid further injury by being stretched and so forth.  It would be hard for the muscles to get back in shape without guided routines.  IMO.

I hope you all have a great day.


----------



## loonlover

Good morning. 65 degrees this morning heading to 93. Not bad for August.

The drainage work in the area couldn't be finished until a gas line was moved. That was finally done in July. The workers were back starting Wednesday to complete the rest of the work. The cement trucks were here at 7AM today. Sure glad we're not the closest house to the drainage ditch. That's awfully early to be awakened on a Saturday.

Hope everyone is having a good weekend.


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Good Morning from Round Rock, Texas

We have a chance of a shower later which will be a treat.

Hope everyone is having a great weekend


----------



## Leslie

Good morning,

Sunny and warm on the porch this morning. It feels like summer!

Have a great Friday everyone!

L


----------



## geoffthomas

Good Morning.
It is 63 with 92 expected later.
Another pretty day expected.
The coming week is predicted to be hot and humid so I am going to enjoy today.
Have a great Sunday all.


----------



## loonlover

Good morning. Looks like another nice day in store. Rain in the forecast starting tomorrow. Sure hope it happens at least one day this week.

Hope everyone has a peaceful Sunday.


----------



## Leslie

We have a hot day predicted, but right now it is very pleasant on the porch. Have a great Sunday everyone!

L


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Good Morning

Another chilly day in Round Rock, Texas with only 97 predicted.

Hope everyone is having a restful Sunday


----------



## Mortiferus

Good night though. Anyway tomorrow's day off here (Argentina as you see beside my nickname) and although it's cold outside I am looking forward for some Russians (the drink, you little bastards😆) Fare your well!!!

Tapatalk @ Lumia


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Good Morning

I am off to Floresville, Texas where it will be a brisk 95 today.

Hope everyone's week is off to a good start.


----------



## geoffthomas

Good Morning from Derwood.
It is 68 with 93 the high and mostly sunny which pretty much means no rain again.
If this keeps up we will have to water the tomato plants soon.
Our veg garden is at a low spot in the yard so we normally don't have to water as there is always some moisture, unless it gets real dry - like now.


----------



## loonlover

Good morning. 68 degrees heading to 93 with partly cloudy skies. Looking ahead for the week we may have a couple of days with highs in the 80s. I'm ready.

Hope everyone has a great day.


----------



## Scout

Good morning. Just took out the garbage. Now, off to be productive. Kinda


----------



## Annalog

Good morning from southern Arizona. It is currently in the low 70s and headed to the high 90s. It is this time of year where the additional elevation here make the weather here significantly more comfortable than in Tucson or Phoenix. Tucson is currently in the low 80s with an expected high of 104°F and Phoenix is currently in the high 80s with an expected high of 109°F. This is cooler than just a few days ago when Phoenix was setting record highs for the date. We might get thunderstorms later today. Since I work in Tucson, I get to experience both. I appreciate the cooler mornings when I run. 

Hope your day is wonderful.


----------



## Leslie

Good morning from southern Maine,

We are supposed to have a hot week. Hot for us means a high of 88. 

Enjoy Monday everyone!

L


----------



## Mortiferus

Good morning fellas. Have a nice day 😊

Tapatalk @ Lumia


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Good Morning

A couple of colleagues will be leaving Friday, so we will have a going away lunch in Austin today. A few clouds in the forecast, but still high 90s and humid.

Have a great day.


----------



## loonlover

Good morning. A high of 93 is expected and we might have some thunderstorms today.

Mowed the backyard last night. May or may not get the front yard done today. Fortunately, it doesn't need it as bad as the back did.

Hope everyone has a great Tuesday.


----------



## Leslie

Good morning,

The hot weather continues in southern Maine. Have a great day everyone!

L


----------



## geoffthomas

So the high was 84.
Not so hot as the last few days, but humid.
was a chance of rain - but didn't happen.

I had a therapy session at 1:30 so all is well.  This is working, even though it is a little painful.  Last night I slept in my own bed rather than in the recliner.  Felt good, while still with some discomfort. Recovery from the torn rotator cuff surgery is going well.

I am fighting with a honey-wasp infestation under my front fascia above kitchen windows. These guys don't seem to be aggressive, but they are bigger than honey bees but smaller than bumbles.  And I don't want to share my house with  them.


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Good Morning

I have meetings in Bastrop and Rockdale, Texas today.....both have temperatures forecast in the low 80s......brrrrrrrrr

Have a great day


----------



## Mortiferus

Good morning! So I'm in the middle of the week. 6 C right now 😊

Tapatalk @ Lumia


----------



## loonlover

Good morning. Currently 77 with a high of only 87 expected. And we're supposed to get down to 59 tonight.

I'm going to try to finish the mowing this morning before the highest possibility of thunderstorms arrives around noon.

Hope everyone has a great day.


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Good Morning from Round Rock, Texas where we expect high 80s with a slight chance of rain. Headed to San Antonio today for meetings....

Have a great day.


----------



## loonlover

Good morning. Definitely a slight change in the weather. We're at 62 this morning heading to 83 or so.

The circus is at the arena for 6 performances over the next 4 days. Usually a pretty easy gig for me.

Hope everyone has a great Thursday.


----------



## geoffthomas

It is 75 with 82 later.
We had some rain during the night.
Today more "thunderstorms".  Scattered, of course.
It is super humid.


----------



## Leslie

A little bit cooler but muggy--storms are predicted with a rainy weekend ahead.

L


----------



## Mortiferus

Good morning people! Getting late to work but I don't care 'cause it's Friday 😎

Tapatalk @ Lumia


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Good Morning from Round Rock, Texas where we are headed to the low 90s with a slight chance of a shower.

It has been a long week of long days....I am taking this afternoon off to catch up on _napcatcatnapin'_










Have a great Friday !


----------



## geoffthomas

Good Day all.
It is 64 with 84 and sunny coming.
Have a great day.


----------



## loonlover

Good morning. It is 67 with cloudy skies and heading to 89.

Another night in store for watching the elephants and other circus performers walk by my window. I can see the elephants on the security cameras. The smaller one was having fun with a tire last night after taking a long nap. 

Hope everyone has a great Friday.


----------



## Annalog

Good morning from southern Arizona. It is currently in the high 60s and headed to the low 90s with scattered thunderstorms later today. The weather is predicted to be similar for the next week with the high temperatures creeping back up to triple digits again.

Late yesterday afternoon was great for working outside for an hour or so before sunset. I am not sure if my arms are more sore from shoveling dirt or from the flu and pneumonia vaccinations that I got yesterday before lunch.

Hope your day is wonderful.


----------



## loonlover

Good morning. It is 71 degrees with light rain which we can really use. There is a possibility of thunderstorms throughout the morning.

Three performances of the circus today. All that means for me is a long, fairly boring day. Tough job but somebody's got to do it. Maybe I'll finish a book today.

Hope everyone is having a great weekend.


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Good Morning from Round Rock, Texas where we expect cloudy, humid 90s

Hope everyone is having a fun weekend.


----------



## geoffthomas

It is 83.
Pretty much sunny all day.
I should be out all day getting dirty and sweaty pulling weeds because Fall is coming.
But I cannot.

So enjoy the day.


----------



## Annalog

Good morning from southern Arizona. It is currently 66°F, dark, and headed to 91°F and mostly sunny with afternoon thunderstorms. I am headed out at first light for a 9 mile run/walk with the goal of getting back home before the temperature hits 80°F; if I am fast enough I will be home before 76°F. 

Hope your day is wonderful.

Update: I didn't start until just after sunrise. It was still 66°F.  I did run/walk for 9 miles but walked an additional 2 miles in order to get home (did turnaround at 5.5 instead of 4.5). I was very happy with my time and how I felt afterwards. It was 75°F when I got home.


----------



## loonlover

Good morning. It is 71 degrees heading to 91 with overcast skies. We did get a bit of rainfall yesterday and have a slight chance of more falling today.

One more circus performance today. I read Festive in Death during the shows the past 3 days. I haven't decided what I'll start reading today. 

Hope everyone has a peaceful Sunday.


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Good Morning

Heat Index of 108 predicted for the Austin, Texas.....Yuk

Hope everyone is having a restful Sunday.


----------



## Jane917

Good morning from SW Washington. It is 55 this morning and will get up to low 90s. We are under siege of the smoke from all the fires in WA and OR. Yesterday was unhealthy air, but today looks like it might be clearer.


----------



## Leslie

Good morning,

We were supposed to have a rainy weekend although yesterday was sunny and nice. Today it is raining. One out two isn't too bad!

Have a great Sunday everyone!

L


----------



## geoffthomas

It is 79 with 84 to be the high on a partly cloudy day.  No rain predicted for the near future.


----------



## Mortiferus

Good morning pals. I'm waiting for some ravioli but drinking beer meanwhile.
Have a Nice day
Tapatalk @ Lumia


----------



## loonlover

Wow, it looks like I beat NapCat this morning.

Good morning. It is 70 degrees heading to a high of 87.

I'm working a meeting today. Not quite sure why I agreed to something with a 7AM call time.

Hope everyone's week is off to a good start.


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Good Morning

Yup, the Loons were up before 'da Cat today.....hit the snooze button several times.
82 in Round Rock, Texas, headed to a heat index of 104 with a slight chance of showers. 
Glad I am in the office today.

Have a great Monday, All


----------



## geoffthomas

Good Morning from Derwood where it is 64.
The high may hit 83 and it will be partly cloudy.
A pretty nice day.  But no rain.
Our water table is ok but there is no rain expected for the next week.
So watering the plants is on the schedule.

Today I will have the dentist remove the broken root of a molar that has had a crown for a long long time.  
Have a useful day.


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Good Morning

I am headed to meetings in several communities SE of Austin....all of which are calling for triple digit Heat indexes. Nice to get out of town though.

Have a great day.


----------



## geoffthomas

Good Morning.
It is 61 right now here.
We had a nice soaking rain yesterday afternoon/evening.
Today 84 is the expected high and sunny.

Have a wonderful day.
NapCat don't stay out in the sun too long.


----------



## loonlover

Good morning. It is 59 and heading to 89 with clear skies.

It will be nice to have a few days off after the circus and a meeting yesterday. Have to do a little catching up around the house, but no set time table.

Hope everyone has a greatTuesday.


----------



## Mortiferus

And wear a hat fella. The sun is a tyrant.
Here we got tender 20 C 😏 
Tapatalk @ Lumia


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Good Morning All

We are expecting a partly cloudy day in the Austin, Texas area, with temperatures in the upper 90s.
I have a 15 hour work day in front of me....but will be working with the public which is always fun.

Have a great day


----------



## loonlover

Good morning. Temps in the 60s when I arose and heading to the lower 90s with clear skies.

Hope to get some chores done today since I mostly goofed off yesterday.

Have a great Wednesday, everyone!


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Good Morning from Round Rock, Texas

Partly cloudy and upper 90s on queue...I am shackled to my desk for the rest of the week.

Have a great day.


----------



## loonlover

Good morning. It is a pleasant 62 degrees at the moment. We are expected to warm up to 89 today with clear skies.

Hope everyone has a great Thursday.


----------



## Leslie

Good morning--a beautiful late summer morning here in Maine. Have a great day everyone!

L


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Good Morning All
Texas summer weather persists....
Hope everyone has great weekend plans


----------



## loonlover

Good morning. Down to 59 degrees this morning with an expected high of 91 and clear skies.

Hope everyone has a great Friday.


----------



## Leslie

Good morning everyone,

Another beautiful summer day in Maine! Enjoy Friday, my friends.

Leslie


----------



## *Sandy Harper*

It's good night here. But good morning for tomorrow....lol


----------



## loonlover

Good morning. 65 degrees and heading to 93. There might be a stray shower overnight.

We're headed out for breakfast this morning.

I hope everyone is having a great weekend.


----------



## Leslie

Another beautiful summer day--I get to enjoy it on the porch!

Have a great day everyone!

L


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Good Morning from Round Rock, Texas

74 headed to 94 with a sight chance of a shower tonight.

The young lady at the front desk said it was "so cold" she had to put her car heater on.....silly Texan !! giggle

Hope everyone is having a good weekend


----------



## Annalog

Good morning from southern Arizona. 78°F and sunny, headed to 98°F with possible thunderstorms. Tucson is sunny and headed to 102°F. I spent yesterday with visiting family and we had an early Thanksgiving for those who won't be able to visit in November. Wonderful day! I headed to work soon and will stop off at my mom's afterwards for more visiting time.

Hope your day is wonderful.


----------



## Jane917

Finally rain in SW Washington. It rained all night, but the sun is peeking through this morning. We had a lovely evening at the Oregon Zoo (in Portland) watching Prairie Home Companion. Except for a few drizzles, the rain held back for the fantastic 3 hour performance.


----------



## loonlover

Good morning. We're to be back in the 90s today. Sure could use some rain.

Mowed the back yard yesterday, but the front yard doesn't need attention yet. Maybe by Tuesday.

Hope everyone has a peaceful Sunday.


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Good Morning

It is 75 and overcast in Round Rock, Texas, headed to 90 with a chance of thunderstorms.
Hope everyone is having a restful Sunday


----------



## Leslie

Good morning,

Another beautiful sunny morning in southern Maine! Have a great Sunday everyone!

L


----------



## Mortiferus

Good morning pals. Sunny brightly day here. Enjoying some videos and the mighty Rolling Stones' Sympathy for the Devil by Motörhead
Tapatalk @ Lumia


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Good Morning All

I am off to Orange Grove, Texas where it is expected to be 95 with possible thunderstorms.

Happy Monday....


----------



## loonlover

Good morning. Another pleasant morning followed by a high in the mid 90s.

A couple of projects in mind for today. Just haven't decided which one will get done.

Hope everyone's week gets off to a good start.


----------



## Jane917

After living almost 6 months in the rainy part of Washington, I am finally experiencing the rain. We have had 2 cloudy, drizzling, sometimes pouring days. The contrast is welcome. Have a good week!


----------



## Leslie

Good morning,

More sunny summer weather in southern Maine this week. No rain predicted at all. Have a great day everyone!

L


----------



## geoffthomas

Good day from Derwood.
It is 85 here today.
We had some rain - a few nice size drops hit the windshield.  And that was it.  Just enough to turn on the wipers, if so inclined.


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Good Morning from Round Rock, Texas where we expect low 90s and a slight chance of a shower.

Have a great day !


----------



## MichelleB675

Good morning. currently 67 here. 

I'm skipping coffee today so I'll probably be more ditsy than usual. I have my electric incense heater burning some lovely incense (Faery Call from Mermade), I use that heater almost every day. I love starting the day with incense, it's soothing when I walk into the room and catch a whiff of lovely scent.

Got a call last night, death in the family. Not unexpected but still a bit of a shock. The person wasn't ill, but not exactly healthy either. I'm thankful that he didn't suffer. It happened quickly and peacefully. 

I hope everyone has a great day.


----------



## Andra

Happy September!
It was in the low 80s when I left the house this morning and I got some rain sprinkles on the drive... sigh, people get stupid when the roads are slick.
I have a bazillion things on work to-do list today, but all I really want to do is curl up with _The Shepherd's Crown_. I want to read it slowly since it the last new Pratchett I'll ever read, but I will probably blow through it and then read it again slower over the weekend.


----------



## loonlover

Good morning. It is currently 66 degrees and cloudy. No rain in store, though. Our expected high is 96 again.

Some errands to run this morning, then back to the "spring" cleaning of the kitchen. Better late than never, I guess.

Have a great day.


----------



## geoffthomas

Good Morning from Derwood.
Where it is 71 now with a high later of 92.
Sunny all day and an announced code-orange air quality alert.


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Good Morning

I am of to a long day of Public Meetings in the lovely little town of Wimberley, Texas. May not reach 90 and a chance of a shower.

Have a great day.


----------



## Andra

Good morning and happy birthday to my dad who turns 70 today.
It was a lovely 73 degrees at my house this morning.  We are starting to see tiny hints of fall sneaking through.
Have a wonderful day.


----------



## loonlover

Good morning. It is 68 this morning and I have to agree there are hints of fall at this time of day. However, we'll be back up to 94 or so this afternoon.

Haircut day for the humans and the poodle and probably lunch out for the humans.

Hope everyone has a great Wednesday.


----------



## geoffthomas

Good Morning.
It is 72 with 91 coming.

Enjoy the wonderful day that is ahead of us.


----------



## Annalog

Good morning from southern Arizona. It is currently 69°F and sunny with 74% humidity, headed to a mostly cloudy 89ºF with a thunderstorm in the afternoon. Somehow I have two days off in a row this week.  Yesterday I worked outside in the yard with DH pruning mesquite trees and hop bushes that had grown through the chain link fence, mesquite trees that were scrapping the roof of a shed, and opening up under the mesquite trees where the chickens like to take dust baths so that we can find them easier in the evenings. This morning I am going running and then to a yoga class at the local gym. This afternoon with probably involve work inside the house.

Hope your day is full of wonder.


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Andra said:


> We are starting to see tiny hints of fall sneaking through.



Good Morning from Round Rock, Texas....

What Andra said...cool mornings, at last

Have a great day


----------



## Andra

Good morning.
I have back-to-back meetings today - oh joy.  How am I supposed to get anything done?
Sheesh!!  Hope you have an amazing day.


----------



## loonlover

Good morning. 68 degrees and foggy here. Some thunderstorms blew through the area yesterday with varying amounts of rain left behind. We weren't among those that received enough to do much more than wet the pavement.

Kelly Clarkson at the arena tonight. I have no idea what kind of crowd to expect to know how busy I'll be. There are 3 opening acts and it starts at 7PM so maybe it won't be a terribly late night.

Hope your day is a great one.


----------



## Leslie

Good morning,

Another nice summer day here in southern Maine. Enjoy Thursday everyone!

L


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Good Morning...usual Texas weather in Austin.

Friday and a three day weekend !! Purrrrrrrrrrrr

I have to go to the airport to exchange my rental car and get a new mini-lease.....gasp ! I have been here three months already....

........drive like a native !!










Have a great Friday everyone


----------



## loonlover

Good morning. We're not setting records for high temperatures but it is certainly warmer than normal for this time of year. I'm ready for some football weather, even if I no longer go to games.

The concert ended at 11 last night so I was home shortly after midnight. I had a very easy night; read about 2/3 of a book which I then finished before going to sleep.

Hope everyone has a great day. Stay safe out there with all the travelers on the road.


----------



## Leslie

Good morning,

Another beautiful day--we have a week of really great weather!

Enjoy the day everyone!


----------



## loonlover

Good morning. The expected high today is 98. Not quite used to it being that warm in September.

I've discovered that 3-day weekends aren't quite the same since both of us retired. But hope everyone who gets it is enjoying their long weekend.


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Gasp ! Looks like I did not say Good Morning....sorry

I am delighted to see Leslie is having a wonderful summer after that dreadful winter

Hope everyone is enjoying the long weekend.


----------



## Annalog

I tried to post the following earlier but was having problems with KBoards since I didn't know about the scheduled server move. I missed posting by about a minue since I was able to preview and edit but not post.

Good morning from southern Arizona. It is currently 66°F, cloudy, and headed to 88°F and with thunderstorms. I am headed out for an 11 mile run/walk with the goal of getting back home before the temperature hits 84°F; if I am doing well enough I will go for a half marathon (13.1 miles). I worked until 10 pm last night and did not get home until after 11 so I am not getting off to an early start.  Also, it is expected to start raining soon. If so, I will see how I do in the rain. 

Hope your day is wonderful.

I have awoken from a post run nap and decided to try again. I only did the 11 miles due to my knee acting up and I was tired. I stopped my 20 second run/75 second walk intervals in mile 8 and walked the rest of the way home. 11.03 miles in 3 hours and 13 minutes for an average pace of 17:32 minutes/mile. Not great but not bad either considering that I ran/walked 3.23 miles yesterday with a pace of 15:45 min/mile and had maybe 9 hours of sleep total over the past two nights. That also helps explain my two hour post run nap.  

Hope your day is full of wonder. (I wonder if I should get up or have another nap?  )


----------



## loonlover

Good morning. 

Another hot day in store, but I plan to stay inside most of the day. I did the yard work yesterday so I could relax today.

II mentioned donuts for breakfast this morning. I'll be ready to go when he gets up.

Hope everyone has a peaceful Sunday.


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Good Morning from Round Rock, Texas where not surprisingly we are headed to a heat index in triple digits....I am going to stay in to catch up on some reading, napping, etc....

Hope everyone is having a great extended weekend.


----------



## Annalog

Good morning from southern Arizona. It is currently 71°F and partly sunny with a high of 90°F and scattered thunderstorms later in the day. I am off to work as soon as I finish breakfast.

Hope your day is wonderful.


----------



## geoffthomas

Good Morning all from Maryland.
It is 76 now with 83 the expected high on a sunny day.
Anna, keep up the good work.  You are amazing.
Once my shoulder finishes healing, I will start to "run" again.
But I just try for 5k.  Eventually I will get back to running it in 40 mins again.
But I am duly impressed by your efforts.

Have a fabulous day all.


----------



## loonlover

Good morning and Happy Labor Day. 

The high yesterday was 98 and we'll be close to that today. Not used to it being this warm a week into September.

Enjoy the day!


----------



## NapCat (retired)




----------



## Annalog

Good morning and Happy Labor Day from southern Arizona. It is currently 71°F with mostly sunny skies and headed to 92°F with scattered thunderstorms. I will be laboring at work ina couple hours but have Thursday and Friday off. 

Thanks, Geoff. I am definitely half crazy and working on Dopey. I have never been able to run a 5K in 40 minutes (less than 13 min/mile), 45 minutes would be very speedy for me. I am amazed at how I felt so good yesterday. I am hoping that I continue to be able to follow the Dopey training plan.

Hope your day is wonderful.


----------



## Andra

Good morning from Brownsville, Texas where the thermometer only says 85 degrees, but the humidity makes it worse   We are at my MIL's this week for vacation. Planning to mostly be lazy and enjoy some downtime. I think the beach may be in our plans one day after most of the other tourists head back home.
Have an excellent day!


----------



## Leslie

Good early afternoon,

It is HOT here today--90ish. The last gasp of summer for all the tourists!

L


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Good Morning

Still playing the_ triple-digit-heat-index-game_ in the Austin, Texas area.

Hope everyone's week is off to a good start...I have a busy one in front of me.


----------



## Chinmoy Mukherjee

Good Morning, it's raining badly.


----------



## MichelleB675

Good morning 

3 day weekends always leave me confused for the rest of the week.


----------



## loonlover

Good morning. Another day with an expected high of 98. But, supposedly we will only be in the 80s tomorrow with the possibility of thunderstorms. Rain would be good.

Hope everyone's short work week goes well.


----------



## Leslie

Good morning,

Another hot day is in store for us. Happy Tuesday everyone!

L


----------



## Jane917

After a few coolish days we will be back in the 80s today. Soon Fall weather will be creeping in.


----------



## Andra

I'm on vacation, so good morning at 2:30pm!
It is hot and muggy in Brownsville with a slight chance of rain. We are thinking about heading to the beach this evening for a walk.
Hope you are having a great week!


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Good Morning

I have a 16 hour day in front of me with meetings near McAllen, Texas (close to the Mexican border). Long drive with 90s and possible thunderstorms along the way.

Hope everyone is having a good week.


----------



## geoffthomas

Good Morning from Maryland.
It is 74 with 92 coming later - they say it will be the 51st day of 90+ temps here this year.

Anna - I should point out that I do all my "running" on a treadmill and have never even tried to run beyond 5k.  And if I can get back to running 5k at any speed, I have no plans to run more distance or any faster.  This was enough for this guy.


----------



## loonlover

Good morning. Cooler temperatures are in the works for us this week. A high of only 82 today with thunderstorms. I'm sure hoping we do get some rain. 

Safe travels, NapCat.

Hope everyone has a great Wednesday.


----------



## Leslie

Good morning,

Cloudy in southern Maine right now. It looks like we had some rain overnight.

Happy Wednesday everyone!

L


----------



## Andra

NapCat said:


> Good Morning
> 
> I have a 16 hour day in front of me with meetings near McAllen, Texas (close to the Mexican border). Long drive with 90s and possible thunderstorms along the way.
> 
> Hope everyone is having a good week.


Oh Lord, I hope someone went with you. That is a hellacious drive, especially when you are in the car by yourself... I hate driving any further (farther?) south than Harlingen because my instincts are all wrong. DH grew up down here and he remembers how to drive when the majority of cars have drivers from Mexico.
We actually got up and went to the zoo this morning. It was mostly nice but the big cats were all still sleeping.
We went to the beach yesterday evening. Now I really feel like I'm on vacation 
It's hot and muggy here - nothing different.


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Good Morning from Round Rock, Texas

I got "home" last night around 11:00 PM....long trip and some very heavy rain, but mission accomplished ! Which completes my work here in Austin and I will be leaving tomorrow.

Andra: Thank You and many other Austonians for some true Southern hospitality...despite my whining, I have had a wonderful adventure here.

Hope everyone is having a good week.


----------



## loonlover

Good morning. It is currently 66 degrees and we are heading to a high of 91. Yesterday was a little cooler with only a high of 81 and a very little bit of rain at our house.

Have a safe and easy trip home tomorrow, NapCat.

Hope everyone has a great Thursday.


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Good Morning

I am leaving Austin this morning....and remarkably headed to a place with worse traffic....
_Dallas, TX. !!_ 
I have been redeployed without even seeing home....sigh.










However, a new adventure is in front of me.....different assignment, new territory to explore. I will be settled in a new office and new hotel (aka "home") by this afternoon.

Friday !! Enjoy !!


----------



## loonlover

Good morning. It is cloudy with a slight chance of thunderstorms this afternoon and an expected high of 88.

Heading out for breakfast in a bit. We are seeing quite an increase in new restaurants in our area so we're going to try breakfast at one of them today. Lunch there was really good.

Hope everyone has a great Friday.


----------



## Leslie

Good morning,

After a stretch of nice sunny weather, today we have rain.

Have a good Friday everyone!

L


----------



## loonlover

Good morning. Slightly cooler temperatures have arrived. 59 degrees this morning and only going to 79 with abundant sunshine.  Sounds like a really nice day.

Hope everyone is having a great weekend.


----------



## Leslie

Good morning,

It feels like fall this morning in southern Maine. Lots of blue skies! Have a great day everyone!

L


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Good Morning from Lewisville, Texas (near Dallas)










68 and headed to a partly cloudy 88. Quite a relief from triple digits...

Checked into my office yesterday and already have a mountain of work in front of me, but some very exciting projects around the state. I am settled in a nice hotel on a tree lined river which will be a nice hide-a-way from all the Hustle & Bustle.

Yesterday's drive and move was exhausting, so today will be an official "PJ Day"









Hope everyone is having a great weekend


----------



## Annalog

Good morning from southern Arizona. It is currently 77°F and headed to a partly sunny 94°F with possible thunderstorms. I spent most of yesterday finding out that the acute eczema outbreak I have is probably not shingles. I had blood drawn for tests to confirm that and look for probable causes. Therefore I am still on track to get a shingles vaccination next week which will be a month after my pneumonia and flu vaccinations. 

Hope your day is wonderful.


----------



## Andra

Happy Sunday!
We made it back home from the Valley yesterday after detouring to attend a funeral. The very last of my great-aunts passed away Thursday at 92. We are really going to miss her. I am glad that we had a good visit at Easter this year.
My two kitties are glad we are home. This is the longest time we've been gone in over two years so I think we really confused them. Why am I up this early? Jasmine keeps coming in and meowing to be sure I'm still here... 
I stuck my head outside a bit ago and it is nice and cool. Weather app says 68 degrees - yay!
Napcat, sorry you did not get to go home before going to Dallas


----------



## loonlover

Good morning. It is a cool 48 degrees at the moment with sunshine. Yesterday was a gorgeous day with a high of 79 and a nice breeze. Today should be similar.

Have a peaceful Sunday.


----------



## Leslie

Good morning from rainy southern Maine--

Happy Sunday everyone!

L


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Good Morning from Lewisville Tx...
.... where we have 68 degrees, drizzle and overcast (whee). Should be in the 80s later.

Going to head out to explore...Lewisville Lake and "Old Town" look interesting.

Have a restful Sunday All


----------



## *DrDLN* (dr.s.dhillon)

Good morning and great weather... in N.California


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Good Morning from Lewisville, Texas

73, headed to a sunny 93...I am off to try my first commute to Denton and have a busy day (week) scheduled.

Have a great day


----------



## Andra

I'm back at work after a week off - today is going to be interesting.
It's 66 degrees in Austin this morning and we are only supposed to get up to 88 or so.  Bring on the cooler weather 

Good morning!


----------



## loonlover

Good morning.

Cooler weather is here at 52 degrees this morning. We will be slightly warmer than yesterday with an expected high of 86.

Probably can't put off mowing the back yard any longer. Oh well, it won't be quite as uncomfortable temperature wise.

Hope everyone's week is off to a good start.


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Good Morning from Lewisville,Texas where it is 69 and partly cloudy. Should be in the upper 80s in Graham, Tx where I am headed to do some field work (inspected damaged bridges)...should be nice day.

Enjoy your Tuesday.


----------



## Andra

Morning...
Allergies are horrible since getting back to Austin   I spent a good bit of time last night researching various "natural" sinus remedies.  Looks like I need to get the saline rinse stuff back out.  I hate it, but I'm miserable and it actually helps...
It wasn't as cool this morning - only 76, but it was still nice.
Have a wonderful day!


----------



## loonlover

Good morning. Cool here at 53 but heading to 89. Still not bad.

Mowing yesterday was almost enjoyable temperature wise.

WWE at the arena tonight. Usually an event that has some slow times followed by a flurry of calls, then another slow time. Always an entertaining evening as far as the people watching goes.

Hope everyone has a great Tuesday.


----------



## Leslie

Good morning,

It is a beautiful morning here in southern Maine. Lots of sun and blue skies. Have a great Tuesday everyone!

L


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Good Morning from Lewisville, Texas where we are expecting a breezy day in the low 90s.

I am going to try to do some field work and enjoy the nice weather.

Happy Wednesday


----------



## loonlover

Good morning. Looks like another nice day in store in central Arkansas.

Not a very busy night at the arena. Pretty calm crowd for last night's WWE.

Hope your day is going well.


----------



## Casper Parks

NapCat said:


> Good Morning from Lewisville, Texas where we are expecting a breezy day in the low 90s.
> 
> I am going to try to do some field work and enjoy the nice weather.
> 
> Happy Wednesday


Watch out for teens making clocks!


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Good Morning from Lewisville, Texas

Hot & Humid on queue. I have a long (12 hour) office day lined up.








sigh

Have a great day !!


----------



## Andra

Good morning.  I totally missed posting yesterday morning because our network was crawling... actually I didn't get much done at all yesterday since email was also excruciatingly slow.  I cleaned my office and filed papers   Things are looking better this morning.
It was 75 degrees when I left the house and we are heading to high 80s (maybe low 90s) later today.

Be excellent to each other.


----------



## loonlover

Good morning. A pleasant 64 at the moment with an expected high of 94.

We received a few drops of rain yesterday afternoon. Not enough to do anything but raise the humidity.

Continuing my cleaning assault on the house today. Our youngest is supposed to be here tomorrow sometime for a one night visit at the tail end of his week of vacation.

Hope everyone has a great day.


----------



## Jane917

Good morning! A few welcome drizzly days here in the PNW.


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Good Morning

I am headed to Bowie, Texas










today where it will be a windy 95. Great to be out of the office.

....and it is Friday !

Have a great day


----------



## Andra

Happy Friday!


----------



## loonlover

Good morning. We'll be a little warmer today with a high of 97 predicted.

Just had a text from the son saying he should be here about 1PM. Glad all I have left to get ready is the bed.

Have a great Friday!


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Good Morning from Lake Louisville, TX where it is a cloudy 77 with thunderstorms on the way.

What fun !...but may interfere with my planned sailing lessons...










...lunch at the Marina with friends will happen one way or another.

Hope everyone is having a great weekend


----------



## geoffthomas

Good Morning from Derwood.
It is 79 here with 86 to be the high.
We started out with overcast - some fog.  But no rain and none in sight.


----------



## Leslie

Happy Sunday morning from Maine where it is cool and it looks like we may have some rain in store.

Enjoy the day everyone!

L


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Good Morning from Louisville, Texas where it is a very humid 77, headed to low 90s.

I am off to do some exploring of the area.

Hope everyone is having a restful Sunday


----------



## loonlover

Good morning. Coolish at 64 when I arose - heading to 83 with sunshine.

Had a nice visit Friday and yesterday with our youngest. He ended up staying a little longer than expected as he had a flat tire when he went to leave. New tire installation took a while, but we took advantage of getting to spend more time together.

Hope everyone has a peaceful Sunday.


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Good Morning

Good Grief ! It is Monday !! _ Early_ Monday morning...sigh

It is a humid 70 in Louisville, Texas...headed to 90. Sure hope the A/C in the office is fixed....

Have a great day !


----------



## loonlover

Good morning. We're headed to only 86 today. Had a few drops of rain yesterday afternoon that cooled it off nicely for the evening hours.

Not much going on. II may have jury duty this week. He has to call again tonight for further instructions.

Hope everyone's week gets off to a great start.


----------



## Andra

Good morning.  I'm a tired Andra this morning.  My MIL was here over the weekend and kept us busy.  We've been out walking, done some cleaning in the house, finished a few projects, and purchased new walking shoes...  DH and I also saw Chris Hardwick on Saturday evening - he is definitely funnier in person I think.
It was 77 when I drove in and will get warmer   I need to figure out when I can go for a walk since I've already missed my first available window.
Have a wonderful week!


----------



## Annalog

Good day from southern Arizona. It has been raining since early this morning. It is currently 77°F (high) and still raining with a flash flood warning in effect through this evening. I will be phoning DH before leaving work to see if I should drive home or to my mom's house.

Hope your day is wonderful.


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Good Morning from Denton, Texas where it s a cloudy 70, headed to the 90s. I am in the office early to get work done before the others show up....A/C is not working and it is horrible. I will find some field work to do and get out of here.

Have a great day !


----------



## Andra

Good morning.
It was a pleasant 76 degrees this morning.  A friend and I walked the building at 6:30 when we got here, but I want to duck out before lunchtime and walk a little outside as well.
NapCat, no A/C in Texas in September is criminal.  I hope you find a cooler place to be.


----------



## loonlover

Good morning. Cool at 59 this morning but will warm heat up to 90 this afternoon. Still seems too warm for September.

II has jury duty today. He had to be in downtown Little Rock at 7:45. Traffic is not fun when having to be downtown at that time so he left early and found a place to sit and read until time to enter the courthouse. Meanwhile, I'm trying to decide how I want to spend my day.

Have a great day!


----------



## Jane917

Happy Tuesday from the PNW. We have had a couple of lovely days. I am flying off the San Francisco today, then southern California where it is HOT!


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Good Morning

I am off to inspect a damaged historical bridge near Tyler, TX...where there is a famous Rose Garden (in bloom). Sunny 90s expected.










...should be a fun (albeit long) day.

Happy Wednesday to All


----------



## loonlover

Good morning. 

II did his stint on a jury yesterday. I did far fewer things around the house than I should have. Guess I'd better remedy that today.

Hope it is a good day for all.


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Good Morning from Lewisville, Texas where it is currently a cloudy 66, headed to 90ish.
Rumor has it we are moving to a new office today (with working A/C and more room !!)

Have a great day


----------



## Andra

Happy Thursday from a beautiful Austin.  I honestly didn't notice the temperature showing on the car this morning, but it was great walking to the building so it must have been below 70 
We have tickets to see Cirque du Soleil's Kooza tonight.  This is the first time they've brought a Big Top show to Austin in at least 10 years.  They have done some of the modified arena shows, but not a real huge traveling show.  I'm very excited about it.  I've been listening to the soundtrack and I like it (not better than my all-time favorite Alegria).


----------



## loonlover

Good morning. Pleasant this morning and heading to the low 90s again.

Working a Chamber of Commerce Business after Hours at the arena tonight. Pretty easy except for smelling all the intriguing food and not getting any of it. I'll probably be stopping to get something for my supper on the way home.

Hope everyone has a great day.


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Good Morning

We are headed to partly cloudy 90s in Denton, Texas today. Office is a mess as our move has started...I may just work out of my hotel today.

Happy Friday !!


----------



## loonlover

Good morning. It is 58 at the moment and heading to 91.

Did a lot of reading at work last night. I ended up not being on the level the actual event was on so didn't have to smell the food. Was allowed to go up and get a bite to eat so didn't starve while I was there.

Hope everyone has a great day.


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Good Morning

It is 68 in Denton, TX and headed to the 90s.
I am working a half day, then headed to the Lewisville Western Days Festival










Hope everyone is having a fun weekend !


----------



## Leslie

Good morning,

It feels like fall this morning here in southern Maine. I am feeling sad this morning about our kboards friend, Harvey, and sending prayers and love to his family, especially his wife Carrie and his children.

L


----------



## loonlover

Good morning. Not much fall feeling in the air here yet. Maybe next week as the lows are supposed to be consistently in the 50s.

Sadness here also as we think of Harvey and his family.


----------



## crebel

{{{hugs}}} and good morning to my KBoards family.


----------



## geoffthomas

Good Morning all.
It is 65 here with 70 the high later.
Mostly cloudy but no rain expected.

Yeah.....happy that Harvey has no more pain......but sorry for us, as usual.
(((hugs))) indeed.


----------



## Annalog

{{{Hugs}}}


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Annalog said:


> {{{Hugs}}}


...from all of us at the Lighthouse Ranch...


----------



## Leslie

Good morning,

Very chilly here this morning in southern Maine. We had frost overnight! But lots of sun right now...it is a pretty morning.

Have a great day everyone!

L


----------



## loonlover

Good morning. 

Cloudy here and it doesn't look like that will change so we won't get to see the moon tonight. 

Have a peaceful Sunday, everyone.


----------



## geoffthomas

Good Morning from Derwood where it is 58, going up to 73 maybe.
We got a little bit of rain overnight and it is now overcast, but no more rain is expected today(? - never know).


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Good Morning

It is a delightful morning in Lewisville Tx at 68 and headed to 90ish.

Hope everyone is having a restful Sunday

....If you have clear skies, hope you catch the eclipse tonight...


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Good Morning

'da Cat is up and out early.....I have a 6 AM meeting in Wichita Falls, TX followed by a day of field work. Should be a nice day in the high 80s.










Have a good Monday all.....


----------



## loonlover

Good morning. Currently 68 degrees heading to 85. Sure hope the possible thunderstorms show up at our house today.

Hope everyone's week is off to a good start.


----------



## Annalog

Good morning from southern Arizona. It is currently 62°F and headed to a sunny 93°F. It was a beautiful day yesterday for the Everyone Runs/Everyone Walks Catalina State Park 10.3 mile trail race. I started fine but turned my ankle in mile one and tripped, but didn't fall, in mile three. No significant injuries but my knee was not happy running and I didn't want to risk a second lap of the courseThought this didn't save. Turned ankle in mile one and tripped in mile three. No significant injuries but knee was not happy running and I didn't want to risk a second lap of the course, especially with about 100 days to my first marathon. I switched to the 5.2 mile race and finished with an official time of 1:45:19 for the 5.2 mile course. It was easy to change to the shorter distance as that was a defined possibility for that race. I was next to last for the people running that distance. I missed a course PR by 2 minutes (2009 was my fastest). I iced my knee afterwards and it is fine this morning. I now know that my knee is good for trail walking but running on a trail is too much for it to handle.

Hope your day is wonderful.

Edit to add race photos:


----------



## Andra

It's not morning here in Austin, but I am sick and my days and nights are mixed up... I am used to sinus infections this time of year, but this time I managed to get strep throat. It hurts bad enough that ice cream doesn't help.

I hope you are all healthy this week.


----------



## Leslie

Andra, so sorry you are not feeling well. Sending hugs and healing energy.

I am up late, thinking about Harvey, thinking about my eBay car (a success!) and feeling restless. September has been a tough month. I hope October is better.

L


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Good Morning from a cloudy Denton, Tx....should be around 90 later. Headed to our new office today....Hope the A/C is working !!

Have a great day !!


----------



## MichelleB675

Good morning. It's currently 70 here and the air is heavy, looks like rain is arriving soon.

My throat is sore and scratchy so it looks like I'm going to be fighting with a cold for the next week. yuck!

have a good day everyone!


----------



## Leslie

Good morning,

Cloudy and warm right now. Torrential downpours are predicted for this afternoon. Have a good Tuesday everyone!

L


----------



## loonlover

Good morning. 70 degrees with still no rain in sight. 

The windshield washer quit working on the car so will be taking it to the shop this morning.

Andra and Michelle, hope you both get to feeling better soon.

Hope everyone has a great day.


----------



## Andra

Thanks for the get well wishes... I was hoping to get back to work tomorrow but I am still running a fever so that's not gonna happen. It looks like it was a pretty day.
Michelle, I hope it's just a cold. Napcat, hope the A/zc works in your new office.


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Good Morning from Lewisville, Tx where we have a delightful 69 degrees and clear skies......as opposed to my new office where it is *97 !!*...you guessed it, after a long, difficult and expensive move to a new facility, the bloody A/C only works on one side of the building !! I tried to buy a fan but the places I went to already had heaters out....one place even has Christmas decorations up !! My normally chipper attitude is a bit strained...










I have arranged to be on the road today and tomorrow.

Have a great last day of September !!


----------



## loonlover

Good morning. 

63 degrees this morning and heading to the mid 80s. We had a few drops of rain fall yesterday afternoon, just enough to spot my freshly washed car. 

Working a trade show today and tomorrow. It is an easy gig and I have a new book to start.

Hope everyone has a great day.


----------



## Andra

I didn't make it to work today but I am definitely going in at least for a while tomorrow.
Hang in there Napcat - we should start seeing cooler weather soon. I can't believe you are still having A/C problems.  You can order a fan from Amazon since the local stores have already switched over to winter mode.


----------



## loonlover

Good morning. Slightly cooler this morning and the expected high is 80.

Work day will be shorter than yesterday but will still probably get quite a bit of reading done. I love my job but when I go in this early in the morning I sure realize I'm glad i no longer commute on a daily basis.

Hope your Thursday is a great one.


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Good Morning

I am headed to Tyler, Tx where it will be in the mid 80s. Should be an interesting day of meetings and field inspections. Tyler is known for its Roses Gardens and the whole town is in bloom.

Staying out of the office....A/C is still not working and adding insult to injury, the water does not pass standards, therefore is not potable....










...we have to buy our own bottled water !!!

Have a great first day of October !!


----------



## Andra

Morning all.
I made it to the office today, but we are taking bets on how long I'll manage to stay up here.  I'm already tired...
The good news is that is was nice outside and my throat no longer feels like it's on fire - a definite improvement!
Happy birthday to my cousin Cara and my mother-in-law KK.  Have an excellent day.


----------



## geoffthomas

Good Morning from Maryland.
We got around 5 inches of rain yesterday.
Rained lightly all day and night - so good kind.
But soil so dried out that a lot "ran off".
Have a great day.


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Good Morning from Denton, Tx. where the weather guessers are saying we will have a high in the 60s (!?) today....I do not believe them.

Have a happy Friday


----------



## loonlover

Good morning. 54 here at the moment with the expected high in the 70s.

It was nice to arise at my normal time. 

Hope everyone's weekend gets off to a good start.


----------



## geoffthomas

Well it is all of 49 degrees here with the high of 59, earlier.
It continues to drizzle.
Some areas will be/are flooding.
But the hurricane will go by us.


----------



## loonlover

Good morning. Pleasantly cool at 59 degrees.

Hope everyone has a great weekend.


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Good Morning

69 headed to mid 70s in the Dallas, Texas area......perfect weather for the:










Hope Everyone is having a great weekend


----------



## loonlover

Good morning.

Woke up early - maybe to enjoy the fall weather that has finally arrived. Gorgeous day yesterday. Mowing wasn't nearly as much of a chore. Just wishing this might have been the last time for the year.

Have a peaceful Sunday, everyone.


----------



## geoffthomas

Good Morning from Derwood where it is 51.
The high for the day is supposed to hit 63.
Cloudy but little or no rain today.
But then it is wet enough around here without any more rain.
Have a great day.


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Good Morning from Lewisville, Texas where it is a sunny 59 headed to 80. Delightful day in Texas ! (_ Did I say that out loud ?_)

Headed out to explore Lake Lewisville and watch sailboats...










Hope everyone has a restful Sunday


----------



## Leslie

It is a lovely fall day here in southern Maine.

What happened to the hurricane? Nothing here for us--not even rain.

Have a great Sunday everyone!

L


----------



## Annalog

Good morning from southern Arizona. It is currently 68°F and headed to a mostly sunny 84°F followed by scattered thunderstorms. I work today but yesterday morning I ran/walked 15 miles and then attended a big party for a one year old great niece.

Hope your day is wonderful.


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Good Morning

It is a cloudy 63 in Denton, Tx...headed to cloudy 80s....

....and it is Monday.....but we are working towards a long weekend.

Have a great week, all


----------



## Andra

Happy Monday,
It's not nearly as nice this morning as it was over the weekend.  It's already 71 degrees outside and I'm not sure about inside, but it feels warmer than it should...  This weekend we started the mornings out in the 50s and it was amazing.  We went for a walk both days (short since I am still recuperating) and on Sunday morning someone already had a fire.  I could smell it.
This week is our wedding anniversary, but I don't know if I can take the day off because I was out most of last week.  I guess we'll see.
Have a wonderful week.


----------



## loonlover

Good morning. It is currently 60 and heading to a high in the low 80s. It stayed cloudy all day yesterday but it was a very pleasant day temp wise.

Mondays just don't have the same effect they did when I was working. Hope everyone has a great one.


----------



## geoffthomas

Good Morning from Maryland.
It is 52 now.
66 should be the high, later.
Sunny.


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Good Morning

I am taking a group of young folks to Decatur, Tx to demonstrate Field Evaluations.










Weather will be ideal, so should be an interesting day for all.

Have a good day


----------



## loonlover

Good morning. 62 degrees but we're headed back to the 80s today.

Taking the car in this morning to have the part they had to order last week put on. It will be nice to have a working wind shield washer again. Then we're headed out to breakfast.

Hope everyone has a great day.


----------



## Jane917

I am back in the PNW after a 2 week trip to California. It is a cool 66 this morning, with temps in the low 80s expected today. It is good to be home!


----------



## Annalog

Good morning from southern Arizona. It is currently 63°F with an expected high of 76°F with scattered showers and thunderstorms through tomorrow. I love this time of year!. I work afternoons and evenings for two days and then have Thursday off.  I saw my doctor yesterday as a follow-up visit two the two visits to the back-up doctor while my doctor was on vacation. My eczema was better but not gone so he gave me a prescription for a cortisone cream. This morning it is much better.  We still don't know what the trigger was but it was almost certainly an allergic reaction. My doctor gave me the OK to get the shingles vaccine. 

Hope your day is wonderful.


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Good Morning from Denton, Texas where it is a cloudy 66.

Off to Tyler and Chandler where it should be sunny and 90.

Have a great day


----------



## loonlover

Good morning. 60 degrees going to 87. Still a little warm for October.

Haircuts for the humans and the poodle on the agenda today. Then more puttering around the house. I sorted through stashes of seashells yesterday. Kept some and wondered why I had previously decided to keep others. Also started a box of items to send to each of the sons. 

Hope everyone has a great day.


----------



## Jane917

Good morning from SW Washington. It is lightly raining here, which is a very welcome relief. I think it is supposed to rain all week.


----------



## Annalog

Good morning from southern Arizona. It is currently 62�F and just started raining with an expected high of 72�F with scattered showers and thunderstorms through tomorrow. After the storms pass the next week will be sunny wnd the temperatures will approach the high 80s or maybe low 90s. I am looking forward to maybe running in the rain tomorrow. 

Hope your day is wonderful.


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Good Morning from Denton, Texas

It is a cloudy 66, headed to 90 with a chance of Thunderstorms.
Had a fascinating, but exhausting field day yesterday, hope to stay in the office today.

Enjoy "Friday Eve" !!


----------



## Andra

Good morning!
Yesterday was crazy busy from the time I got to the office.  I had 4 "top priority" things that I needed to do "first thing in the morning" and that's just crazy talk.  I've been trying to cut down on caffeine and soda, but I started out with a 44-ounce coke from Whataburger and had it finished before 7:30.  Holy cow!  I was so wired up from that much caffeine that I was vibrating.  I got everything done, but it was weird.  I'd definitely getting too old to pull that off without some significant recovery time.
Tonight is the last performance of Kooza in Austin and we are going to see it again.  Last time we were in the very front row off to the side a little.  The view was amazing since we were so close, but I think we also missed a little something since they had a lot of aerial acts.  So this time we are sitting in the front row of the back section in the middle to get a different point of view 
We are supposed to be getting some rain here as well.
Have a great day!


----------



## loonlover

Good morning. Heading back to a high of 90 today. No mention of rain in our forecast for today.

Motley Crue with Alice Cooper at the arena tonight. Not sure how busy I'll be. I may have as many calls for medical as anything.

Have a great day.


----------



## Annalog

Good morning from southern Arizona. It is currently a sunny 54°F and headed to a mostly sunny 79°F. I'm off for a 30 minute run/walk before continuing my day off.

Hope your day is wonderful.


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Good Morning

I am headed down to Denison, Tx where it should be cloudy, in the 80s with a chance of a Thunderbumper or two....

Have a safe Friday...long weekend coming up.


----------



## loonlover

Good morning. Currently 62 heading to 85 and a possibility of thunderstorms this afternoon. Sure would like to get some rain.

A somewhat busy night last night. Mostly calls of fights and they did result in a few ejections.

Hope everyone's weekend gets off to a good start. In spite of my having a part time job, we feel like almost every day is part of a weekend.


----------



## loonlover

Good morning. 

It is a pleasant, cool Saturday morning with nothing definite on the agenda. Love those kind of days. 

Hope your day is a good one.


----------



## NapCat (retired)

loonlover said:


> Good morning.
> 
> It is a pleasant, cool Saturday morning with nothing definite on the agenda. Love those kind of days.
> 
> Hope your day is a good one.


Yup....same here


----------



## geoffthomas

Good Morning from Derwood, Maryland.
It is 54 here now with a high later of 65.  Mostly sunny today.
We are going to a wedding up in Thurmont/Catoctin, MD - near Camp David.
It is Octoberfest weekend up there also so traffic will be a little slow.
This is a wedding/reception on a farm venue so it will be late getting home.
Have a great day all.


----------



## loonlover

Good morning. It is currently a very pleasant 46 degrees. We are headed back to a high in the 80s however.

Hope everyone has a peaceful Sunday.


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Good Morning from Lewisville Lake, Tx

Gorgeous day on queue...a co-worker and myself are off for a day of sailing










Hope everyone is having a restful Sunday


----------



## Jane917

Good morning from SW Washington. Yesterday I returned from a few days of business in Tacoma, about 2 hours north. I had torrential rains on the interstate, decreasing as I got closer to home. Today it is cloudy and cool, but we are expected to have many days of sunny weather next week.


----------



## Andra

Good morning!
As you can see, Texas state employees do not include Columbus Day in the mix of strange holidays that we celebrate... otherwise I would still be asleep!
But it looks like it's going to be a nice day and the start to a good week.
Have an awesome day!


----------



## loonlover

Good morning. 64 degrees heading to a high of 91.

Hope everyone has a great day.


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Good Morning from a breezy Lewisville, TX where will may see the 90s.

I am fortunate to have the Federal Holiday off....I am going for a walk in a nice park nearby and may go see _*The Martian*_ this afternoon.

Have a great day !


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Good Morning

57 headed to 90 in Denton, TX. I have a long day in the office followed by classes until 10 PM.

Have a great day !!


----------



## Andra

Good morning.
It 76 in Austin and we are headed to higher temps this afternoon.
I had a gift book in my email when I got up - what a great way to start the morning.  How can I fit reading in with what I need to do at work today?
Have a marvelous day!


----------



## loonlover

Good morning. Lovely morning starting at 48 degrees and staying a little cooler than yesterday.

We did have some sprinkles yesterday afternoon that made for a temperature drop and a pleasant evening.

Hope everyone has a great Tuesday.


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Good Morning

I am off to Corsicana, TX where it will be 97 !!

Have a great day.


----------



## loonlover

Good morning. 46 this morning but heading to 93.

Dentist appointment at noon today then packing for a short trip to Kansas on the agenda.

Have a great day.


----------



## geoffthomas

Good Morning from Maryland.
It is 61 now with 65 the predicted high.
Sunny.


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Good Morning

Today I head up to a lovely town near the Oklahoma border that has been frozen in the 1930s.










Denison, TX, birthplace of Dwight Eisenhower...I have a very interesting project to work there and the forecast is for a nice day.

Enjoy your Thursday


----------



## loonlover

Good morning.

We're headed to Kansas today to see II's mother. Looks like it won't be a bad day for a drive.

Have a great day.


----------



## Andra

Good morning!
It's pretty nice in Austin right now, but we have wildfires burning to the east of us and the skies have been pretty smoky.
NapCat, Denison has some historical stuff at Eisenhower's birthplace.  It used to be a TPWD property - I don't remember if that is one that was transferred to the Historical Society or not.  The state park is right on Lake Texoma and it's beautiful.
Have a great day everyone.


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Good Morning from Denton, TX where we are expecting a breezy 84.

I hope to stay in the office to catch up on "stuff".










Have a great and safe Friday.


----------



## Annalog

Good morning from southern Arizona. It is currently 61°F and headed to 84° with scattered thunderstorms. Tomorrow is supposed to be a few degrees cooler with more rain. I will be walking 7 miles this morning in new running shoes. Then I am headed to my mom's house to bake version one (sorghum and brown rice flour substitution) gluten free butterscotch brownies in preparation for finding a good version by Thanksgiving. Then I work from 2 pm to 10 pm. Tomorrow I am off but have a 17 mile run for my Dopey training plan. I will be testing some new foods to eat while running.

Hope your day is wonderful.


----------



## Andra

Happy Friday!!
We are in the mid 60s right now and could get up to 90.  There is rain in the forecast next week and that would help with the fire situation around here.  We usually don't have a lot of humidity, but it is incredibly low right now.


----------



## Jane917

It is another fine sunny day in the PNW. We are headed into a few days of rain, starting tomorrow. We are headed to the Oregon Coast next week, where rain and clouds are a sure thing.


----------



## loonlover

Good morning from Wichita, Ks. 

We went out for breakfast and are now just visiting with MIL. She has some chores for II, but nothing really major.

Hope everyone has a great day.


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Good Morning from Lake Lewisville, TX

66 headed to 79 with light breezes.....

SailCat will be on the waves today !!










Hope everyone's weekend is off to a good start.


----------



## Natasha Holme

Good morning from Brighton, UK. ... Feeling most satisfied with myself for having just mown the lawn.


----------



## loonlover

Good morning. Cool here in Wichita with some clouds but it isn't supposed to rain.

Hope everyone is having a great weekend.


----------



## Annalog

Good morning from southern Arizona. It is currently in the mid 60s and headed to 80°F with intermittent rain and thunderstorms. It looks as if the thunderstorm will arrive about an hour after I finish my run.

Hope your day is wonderful.


----------



## Andra

Good morning.
Looks like we will be enjoying one of our rare fall days in Austin.
We are going downtown to the Alamo Drafthouse for a Master Pancake performance of Star Trek Wrath of Khan. It should be hilarious.
Have a great day.


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Good Morning

56 at Lewisville Lake, Tx and only forecast to go to the 60s.

More sailing on queue for 'da SailCat










Hope everyone is having a restful Sunday


----------



## Annalog

Good morning from southern Arizona. It is 59°F and headed to 83°F with scattered thunderstorms. I am headed to Tucson, where it is 5 degrees warmer, for a 3.5 mile run/walk. It may rain. Then it is a day of work and back home.

Hope your day is wonderful.


----------



## geoffthomas

It is 38 now up from 31 in the early morning hours.
The high might hit 52 and it will be sunny.
Tonight is supposed to be even colder.
Mid-week we are supposed to have "Indian Summer" and have some warming.
But after tonight the tomato plants and squash plants will be history.

The change of seasons is fun - once you let go of the wonders of Summer and adjust yourself to what Winter brings.

Have a great day.


----------



## NapCat (retired)

GASP ! It is Monday !!
I played too hard over the weekend and am exhausted.....giggle

Good Morning....57 in Denton, TX headed to the 70s....delightful.
Unfortunately, I have a lot of office work piled up, so likely will not get out.

Have a great day !


----------



## loonlover

Good morning. It was 39 degrees this morning and warming up to 79. The overnight lows the rest of the week are not expected to be quite that low.

It was good to sleep in my own bed last night. We've retrieved the dogs from the kennel this morning. It appears they missed their beds more than their owners as they have both settled in for a nap.

Hope everyone's Monday is a good one.


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Good Morning !

I am headed to Gainesville, TX to do bridge inspections....should be in the upper 70s, partly cloudy with breezes......you could not ask for a nicer day (....out of the office !!)

Have a great day


----------



## Andra

Good morning!
61 degrees this morning heading to low 80s later today.  Seriously, this is about the extent of Fall weather in Texas.  We've been spending time outside and I finally am starting to work in the flowerbeds.
Have an awesome day!


----------



## Jane917

Good morning from SW Washington. It is mid 50s and moving up to mid 60s. We have had a few rainy days, but it looks like partly cloudy days for the next several days. We are leaving for the Oregon coast tomorrow for a few days of relaxation. It is the first road trip in our new car, and a real test to see if we can manage all the techie add-ons!


----------



## loonlover

Good afternoon.  It was a cool 46 degrees this morning but very nice at 77 degrees at the present time.

The morning got away from me with grocery shopping and other chores to do. Meeting former co-workers at a pizza place for supper tonight. I told II it would depend on who shows up how long I'll be gone.

Hope everyone's day has been a good one.


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Good Morning

It is 75 in Denton, TX and only going to the low 80s with rain on the way.
Looks like an office-day, full of meetings for me....

Have a great day


----------



## Andra

Happy Back to the Future Day!!
It's 74 and muggy in Austin this morning.  It should be raining pretty hard for the next few days.  Driving in Austin is even scarier in the rain than usual, but if it will help contain the fires east of us, bring it on!
Hope you are having a good week so far.


----------



## loonlover

Good morning. A lovely fall day in store for us. We do hope the prediction of rain this weekend is accurate as the fire danger is much higher than normal at this time of year.

Early morning doctor appointments this morning followed by breakfast out. Now on to household chores.

Hope everyone is having a great Wednesday.


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Good Morning from Denton, TX

Rain should be starting soon and is in the forecast for the next several days. Remember our "new" office with the broken A/C ?.....seems the roof leaks....we have to cover all our computers, printers, etc with (government issue) trash bags.....Classy !

Have a great day


----------



## loonlover

Good morning. Currently 50 degrees with clear skies. We're hopeful we'll get some rain starting tomorrow.

Hope everyone has a great day.


----------



## Andra

NapCat said:


> Good Morning from Denton, TX
> 
> Rain should be starting soon and is in the forecast for the next several days. Remember our "new" office with the broken A/C ?.....seems the roof leaks....we have to cover all our computers, printers, etc with (government issue) trash bags.....Classy !
> 
> Have a great day


If your government issue trash bags are anything like ours, I'd go to walmart for huge garden bags or a tarp instead 

Good moorning. It is already raining here. I am not at work because I have a dentist appointment this morning. We watched Back to the Future part 2 last night. It made more sense this time so that's a good thing. We have part 3 lined up for Friday night. But I have it downloaded on my Fire so I may get a jumpstart at lunchtime.
Be excellent to each other.


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Good Morning from a very rainy Lewisville, TX

Thunderstorms/flooding expected all day. No field work !!

Have a great Friday !!


----------



## Andra

Happy Friday!!
It's very rainy in Austin, so even more idiots are on the roads than usual.  I am pretty sure that this was the first time I drove slower on the part of Mopac that was NOT under construction than on the part that was under construction.  And we almost came to a stop on the exit ramps.  I leave the house a little before 6 so there weren't that many cars yet and it was still horrible.  I don't even want to think about trying to get home today.
Enjoy your day!


----------



## loonlover

Good morning. We're expecting rain later today and on into the weekend. Will welcome the rain, just hope the thunderstorms are not severe.

Fund raising fish fry at the arena tonight. It is always fun to work as well as interact with the people.

Hope everyone has a good day.


----------



## Leslie

Good morning,

Sunny and mild today. We had a few cool days but back to lovely fall weather.

Have a great day everyone!

L


----------



## loonlover

Good morning. Lovely, lovely rain falling in a fairly gentle manner. No complaints about the weather at the moment.

Hope you are having a great weekend.


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Good Morning

It is a Napcatcatnapin' Day in Lewisville, Tx. 67 with breezy rain.
Obviously, 'da Cat will be curled up in a window-seat....Watching the rain and Kindling (in between naps, of course).

Hope everyone is having a great weekend.


----------



## loonlover

Good morning. It is 54 degrees with rain falling. So far our rain has been the gentle kind that is soaking in, not running off.

Hope you have a peaceful day.


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Good Morning

Another PJ Day in Lewisville, TX., 57, cloudy with light showers.

Hope everyone is having a restful Sunday


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Good Morning

It is 57 in Denton, Tx....it is also Monday in Denton, Tx....headed to the low 70s, but it will still be Monday ! sigh

Have a great day


----------



## loonlover

Good morning. 55 degrees with cloudy skies and more rain this afternoon. I'm thinking our burn ban will be cancelled today.

Medical test for II on the agenda today. Other than that it will be the same old, same old around here.

Hope your week is off to a good start.


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Good Morning

57 in Lewisville, Tx headed to partly cloudy 70s. Looks like a nice day ahead.
I will be inspecting Railroad Crossings in Dallas today.....What Fun !

Have a great day !


----------



## Andra

Good morning.  It's a brisk 60 degrees in Austin this morning.  The moon was really pretty when I was driving in today.  I'm glad that the time change is coming though - it's still too dark when I get here to safely go outside for a walk.  Looks like it will be another nice day with sunny skies and temps in the 70s.  It's supposed to be wet again by the weekend so it's good that we get a few days to dry out first.
Have an awesome day!


----------



## loonlover

Good morning. Our high is to be only a couple of degrees warmer than it is right now. A little more rain may fall before becoming partly cloudy for the next 2-3 days. Burn ban is definitely off.

Hope everyone has a great day.


----------



## geoffthomas

Good Day from Derwood, Maryland.
We were gone for a few days.
Drove to Columbus, Ohio and visited my sister who has been ill but is feeling better.
And then went to Euclid, Ohio (suburb of Cleveland) and visited my wife's sister and her husband.
We visited a nice winery called Ferante's that had a great restaurant - in Geneva, Ohio.
Here is long covered bridge in Geneva:


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Good Morning

It is 57 in Denton, Tx headed to the 70s

Have a great day


----------



## Andra

Good morning.
Thermometer in the car said 65 on the drive in; it feels really nice outside.  It's only Wednesday, but this week already feels like it's been going on forever...
We are doing software upgrades at work - from IE8 (yes really!) to IE11 and from Office 2010 to 2013.  Today I get to be a Help Desk person because the upgrades went out to our Law Enforcement offices last night.  So either I am going to be crazy busy or I will have time to read.  Obviously I hope it's the latter.
Have a wonderful Wednesday!


----------



## loonlover

Good morning. Currently 59 degrees heading to 75 with a slight possibility of thunderstorms this afternoon. Hoping they got that part of the forecast wrong.

Have a great day.


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Good Morning
50 in Denton, Tx headed to around 75

I am on my way to Texarkana for field work.....long drive, but should see nice ranch land and Autumn colors.










Have a great day.


----------



## Andra

Good morning.  It's a brisk 50 degrees in Austin today.  I finally drug out my hoodie to walk into the building.  It should be another beautiful day before the rains hit us tomorrow.
We kept the secondary help desk open all day yesterday since the call volume stayed pretty consistent.  I always forget how hard it is to be a perky help desk person all day long.  I was exhausted by the end of the day!  Hopefully today will be a little slower.
Have a terrific Thursday!


----------



## loonlover

Good morning. 48 degrees here with mostly cloudy skies and a high of 75. 

The sky in the east was a lovely rosy color through the trees a few minutes ago. We don't see much of the sunrise out our back door but from what I could see it did look like it would be a pretty one this morning.

NapCat, that is a fairly easy drive you are making once you get away from Dallas. Guess you'll be spending your day on the Texas side. Our son is in Arlington and graduated from TCU so we have driven that area many times.

Hope everyone has a great day.


----------



## geoffthomas

Good day all.
It is going to be 71 here soon and sunny.
Rained a lot yesterday and last night.


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Good Morning

I am headed into Dallas for road inspections....high wind and heavy rain should make today a challenge...ending a very busy week.

Happy Friday All


----------



## loonlover

Good morning. Cool at 43 degrees but heading to a pleasant 71. We have a possibility of rain overnight and into tomorrow.

Hope everyone enjoys their Friday.


----------



## Annalog

Good morning from southern Arizona. It is currently 53°F and raining. The forecast for lateris partly sunny and a high of 65°F. I ran three miles yesterday and was rained on for the first mile; good practice for Florida.  Today I will be sewing my Halloween costume.

Hope your day is wonderful.


----------



## Jane917

56 degrees, headed to 61 degrees in SW Washington. Rain rain rain.


----------



## loonlover

Good morning and Happy Halloween! We have pouring rain at the moment but it is supposed to stop around noon. 

I did some yard work yesterday but it looks like the rest will have to be put on hold for a few days. 

Hope everyone is having a great weekend.


----------



## Leslie

Happy Halloween! It's a sunny, crisp morning here in southern Maine. Have a great day everyone!

L


----------



## Annalog

Good morning and Happy Halloween from southern Arizona. It is 44°F and is headed to a sunny 71°F. I stopped sewing at about 3 this morning and my Halloween costume is still not done but it will be OK to wear to work. (Hems? Who needs hems?) I got almost 5 hours of sleep and woke up over an hour before the alarm. Now to find some items that I couldn't find earlier this morning and see how much more that I can finish before noon.

Hope your day is wonderful.


----------



## geoffthomas

Good Morning from Derwood.
It is 52 and it is currently sunny with expectations of 57 later.
Should be ok for the kids tonight - have a good Halloween.


----------



## NapCat (retired)




----------



## Andra

Happy Halloween!!


----------



## loonlover

Good morning. We have a dense fog advisory in place this morning. The chance of rain today has decreased. That's okay as we received 1 3/4 inch Friday night into yesterday.

We went shopping and out to eat last night. Petco gave us treat bags for the dogs who seemed very pleased when we gave them one.

Hope everyone has a peaceful Sunday.


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Good Morning and Happy November !

68 and drizzle in Lewisville, TX. Not much change expected.

Have a restful Sunday


----------



## geoffthomas

Good Morning from Maryland.
It is 54 now with a chance of 66 later.
Mostly sunny for the remainder of the day.
We had rain in the morning.


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Happy Monday and Good Morning

66 with dense fog in Lewisville/Denton TX.  I need to leave early as traffic will be even worse than usual.

Have a great day.


----------



## Sean Sweeney

Good morning; currently a mild 48 degrees here. Expected high of 59. A mild day in the Commonwealth.

Hope everyone has a great day.


----------



## Andra

Good morning.
It's 58 and foggy in Austin this morning.  It wasn't too bad at the house, got a little worse on the way, and when I turned off to get to the office, it was really thick.  It was still easier driving than last Friday when it was pouring.  We had tornado warnings most of the morning and they sent us home at noon.  It took me almost two hours to get home because so many of the roads were closed with water over them.  I'd prefer to avoid another one of those days this week.
Hope it's a good one for everyone!


----------



## Sean Sweeney

No drowning, Andra.


----------



## loonlover

Good morning. 60 degrees and still cloudy but should clear and be a pleasant day later with a high of 75.

Monthly trip to WalMart on the agenda today followed by some housework. 

Hope everyone's week is off to a good start.


----------



## Annalog

Good morning from southern Arizona. It is currently 43°F and headed to a sunny 82°F. I have today and tomorrow off so I am planning on recuperating from the past three days (sewing Halloween costume, working Halloween afternoon and evening in costume as the Queen of Hearts, and then working morning and afternoon yesterday. The costume was a big hit and worth the lack of sleep. I was pleasantly surprised at how easy it was to go up and down ladders in the full skirts with the petticoats and cage crinoline. It helped that the crinoline and petticoats were about a foot shorter than the skirts. I am sure that I will be able to run a 10K in this costume after I finish it and make some small changes. The children loved when I curtsied and said, "Curtsey while you're thinking; it saves time." I rarely said, "Off with their heads!" as usually someone else said that first and I didn't want to scare the little ones.

I will do the 6 mile run today that was scheduled for this past weekend. I'm also hoping to make gluten free buckwheat waffles using my mom's recipe.

Hope your day is wonderful.


----------



## geoffthomas

Good Morning from Maryland.
It is 58 on the way to 66. 
Cloudy now.


----------



## Sean Sweeney

Really early start for me this morning: 40 degrees and dahhhhhhhk. Slated to get to 66 degrees and sunny today. Break out my cabana shorts.

Have a great day, folks, whenever you wake up.


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Good Morning

66 and dense fog in Lewisville/Denton TX.....good thing about the fog...you cannot see the crazy traffic !!

Have a great day !


----------



## Andra

Sean Sweeney said:


> No drowning, Andra.


So far, so good - thanks! You know that here in Texas we are either in a drought or flooding - there is not much of a middle ground.

Happy Tuesday! It's 60 degrees in Austin this morning and the fog was definitely worse than it was yesterday. And rain comes back into the forecast tomorrow...
Stay safe and have a wonderful day!


----------



## loonlover

Good morning. Cloudy this morning but is supposed to clear later. We may have rain again by Thursday, but I can wait.

Hope everyone has a great day.


----------



## Sean Sweeney

Morning. 42 degrees this morning, nice and sunny this morning with a high of 65 today. Supposed to get to 69 tomorrow.

High school playoffs start today. Love it.


----------



## loonlover

Good morning. 60 degrees and still cloudy. Yesterday's high was only 62 with today's predicted to be 72. Not believing it unless I see the sun come out.

I am going to try to get some leaf raking done today.

Have a good day.


----------



## Andra

Good morning and Happy Birthday to my niece who turns 11 (?) today!!
It was clear and 64 this morning, so the drive was actually pleasant.  We have storm warnings coming into play again though so Thursday and Friday may be interesting.
Our Commission meets this week so it's crazy for me.
Have an awesome day!


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Good Morning from a foggy Lewisville, TX

'da Cat is sick today....










called in and hope to shake this in one day......feel awful.

I hope everyone else is having a good day !


----------



## geoffthomas

It was 59 when I first went outside.
It will reach 70 today and be sunny.


----------



## Annalog

Hope you are feeling better soon, NapCat!

Good morning from southern Arizona. It was as 55°F when I went for my 5K run this morning. It shoule reach the low 60s with mostly cloudy shies and intermittent thunderstorms. I am getting faster but am still not fast enough to be safe from being swept in the Disney World marathon. I have 9 weeks to get fast enough. I will be walking 9 miles this Saturday and running a half marathon Sunday followed by another 6 miles to reach my training plan milage of 19 miles. Two more sets of multi-day long distances, one the week before Thanksgiving and one the week before Christmas, and then it will be taper time with no runs longer than 7 miles before the challenge begins. I am both excited and worried. I know that I can do the distance but the time trials this week show me too slow by over half an hour. Hoping for a corral earlier than the last one and hoping for dry, cool weather. (Dry is not likely since this will be in Florida.  )

Hope your day is full of wonder!


----------



## Sean Sweeney

Good morning from Massachusetts. 47 degrees right now with a bit of fog burning off. High expected to be 70 degrees today.

Where ARE my shorts? Glad I haven't stashed them away for the winter.

In related news, I WILL have an illness next week.

Have a great day, everyone.


----------



## Andra

Good morning from a rainy Austin.  I hope it doesn't get as bad as it did last week - that was no fun.  We do have a front that should move through later tonight and push some of this stuff out of the way.  We'll see how that goes.
For the record, my niece turned 10 yesterday - bad Auntie.
Napcat, I wondered what was wrong since you usually post before I do.  Feel better soon!!
I have the day off tomorrow, so in case I don't post - have a great weekend!


----------



## loonlover

Good morning. 63 degrees heading to 72 with rain in the forecast for most of the afternoon and evening hours.

NapCat, hope you are feeling better.

Stevie Wonder at the arena tonight. Looks like it will be a late night for me, but don't have any idea how busy it'll be.

Hope your day is a good one.


----------



## loonlover

Good morning. Still cloudy but no rain in the forecast. We received about an inch late yesterday.

Late night last night. The concert didn't end until midnight(started at  and then I had to stay for a meet and greet after the show that didn't end until almost 1:30. I'm a bit tired this morning. It has been a while since I was there that late.

Hope everyone's weekend gets off to a good start.


----------



## Andra

Happy Friday!
We saw the new James Bond movie last night - enjoyed it - especially the high speed car chase. The Jag that the bad guy was driving was gorgeous.
It was nice and cool in Austin this morning.
Have a great weekend!


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Good Morning and thank you for the well wishes.  Turned into a serious bladder infection.  I am in the hospital getting some very good care. Hope to be on my paws by next week. 

Have a great weekend all !


----------



## crebel

NapCat said:


> Good Morning and thank you for the well wishes. Turned into a serious bladder infection. I am in the hospital getting some very good care. Hope to be on my paws by next week.
> 
> Have a great weekend all !


Yikes! Best wishes for a speedy recovery, NapCat.


----------



## loonlover

Good morning. The weather is such that I think fall has finally arrived.

NapCat, hope you have a speedy recovery. 

Hope a good day is had by all.


----------



## telracs

*pops head in and waves*

feel better napcat, no using up any of those 9 lives, okay?

*pops back out*


----------



## loonlover

Good morning. Lovely sunshine coming in the window and 47 degrees.

Hope everyone has a peaceful Sunday.


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Good Morning from Denton, Tx where it is a sunny 46.

Still in the hospital getting lots of special attention...and my entire office visited with flowers and gifts yesterday...Meant a lot being so far from home.  

Things are as good as they can be and I am comfortable. 

Hope everyone is having a restful Sunday.


----------



## The Hooded Claw

Good evening in the morning thread, napcat...drink lots of fluids and catch lots of naps!


----------



## loonlover

Good morning. It is a cool 42 here at the moment with clear skies and heading to 64.

It is Monday but that doesn't look too bad from this perspective.

Hope everyone has a great day.


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Good Morning from the Denton Regional Medical Center in Texas where it is 59 and cloudy.  
Looks like another few days in the hospital entertaining the nurses with "Cat-Tails". 

Hope everyone's week is off to a good start.


----------



## Annalog

Hope you are better soon, NapCat!

Good afternoon from southern Arizona. Beautiful sunny day but I am inside working. I had a wonderful half marathon yesterday; my daughter surprised me and ran it with me! It was my fastest to date. That said, I was slower than everyone older than me. 

Hope your day is wonderful.


----------



## loonlover

Good morning. 41 degrees here this morning, but it looks like it will be a nice sunny day.

I might be able to make myself get some more raking done.

Hope your Tuesday is all you want it to be.


----------



## Andra

Good morning from Austin where it's 68 degrees and sunny.
We drove back from Dallas yesterday - that drive never gets any better.  We had a great weekend visiting friends and going to see Straight No Chaser.  If you ever go see a show at the auditorium on the SMU campus, make sure that you are in the middle.  We were off to the side and the acoustics were terrible   It's also almost impossible to find your way around if you are from out of town.  Nothing on campus is clearly marked and we spent half an hour trying to find a legal place to park (also not marked).

Napcat, I hope you are able to get out of the hospital soon.


----------



## geoffthomas

Good Morning from Maryland.
It is 54 going up to 55.  And it seems that it will rain all day.
Harder this afternoon.

Anna - congratulations on the run.  Keep up the effort.  We are all proud of you.

NapCat - get all better and leave those nurses alone.


----------



## Annalog

Good afternoon from southern Arizona. It is currently 59°F and headed to a mostly sunny 64°F. I am going to work in less than an hour. I completed my Tuesday maintenance run, 5K, at a pace slightly slower than normal but I did it.  While I am looking forward to the Dopey Challenge, I am also looking forward to not spending all my spare time running or recovering from running.  Training for future races and marathons (at least one local one) will be much less intense! 

Hope your day is wonderful.


----------



## loonlover

Good morning. It is 59 degrees going to 73 or so with a good chance of some thunderstorms.

We're hoping the storms aren't too bad as we are heading to Memphis to see Straight No Chaser tonight. We'll spend the night in Memphis and head back home in the morning.

NapCat, hope you get out of the hospital soon.

Everyone, have a good day and stay safe.


----------



## The Hooded Claw

Good Veteran's Day morning to everyone. I'm contemplating the unusual spectacle of two short two-day workweeks.


----------



## NapCat (retired)




----------



## 864

Good Morning, KBoards! Thank you all for being such a good family to Harv and the rest of us... I wanted to post a picture, but I don't have very strong posting skills yet.    The sun is shining here in Bellingham after a pretty windy night last night... I think the wind is gonna pick up again later. Have a happy day wherever you are!


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Good Morning All

Looks like a nice sunny day in Denton, Tx....however, 'da Cat is going to nap through it during surgery in a couple of hours....Hopefully, this will be the end of problems and I can leave the hospital over the weekend.....

Have a great day


----------



## 864

Good morning, NapCat and All... 
Hope your surgery goes well... 
The wind and rain are gonna pick up here in Bellingham for today and tomorrow... Won't be fun. Winds will be up to 60 mph. Won't be doing any walks today.
Hope you all have a wonderful day wherever you are! 
-chc


----------



## Sean Sweeney

Haven't seen the sun in what feels like three days, maybe four. Raw, rainy, cold. Brrr.

November is here.

Have a great day.


----------



## Andra

I keep missing the mornings.  It's nice in Austin right now - low 60s and sunny.
Hang in there NapCat - and feel better again soon!


----------



## loonlover

Good afternoon. 

We are home again after a short but very enjoyable outing to Memphis. The Straight No Chaser concert last night was wonderful. I'm still amazed I was able to get tickets for the seats we had. They are a very talented and entertaining group. I would recommend seeing them if you ever get the chance.

NapCat, hoping your surgery went well and you are on the mend.

Carrie, welcome to the thread.

Hope everyone's day has been wonderful so far.


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Good Morning

It is definitely a sunny day in Denton, Texas for 'da Cat !  My surgery was successful and I expect to be leaving the hospital soon to return to my life of a frolicking ball 'o fur. 

Thanks to all for the well wishes and support 

Happy Friday (the 13th !)


----------



## The Hooded Claw

Morning all, and glad to hear Napcat's news!


----------



## loonlover

Good morning. Chilly at 37 this morning and a frost advisory for in the morning.

Yay NapCat!

Hope everyone has a good day.


----------



## geoffthomas

Even though it is no longer morning, I want to insert my joy over NapCat's results.
And to wish him a fast and complete recovery.

It started out 53 with the high to be 55 and it go a little better than that, I believe.
Sunny and windy.  I needed to move a bunch of firewood around to make room for several trees which I hope to get taken down before Winter.


----------



## loonlover

Good morning. It is currently 34 degrees with sunny skies and an expected high of 69.

Shinedown and Breaking Benjamin at the arena tonight. I'll be going in at 9:30 this morning to monitor one of the entrances and then work my normal position during the show. It will probably be a boring day, not sure how the evening will be.

Hope everyone has a great Saturday.


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Good Morning from Denton, TX where we have some stormy weather moving in for the weekend.

I am waiting just as fast as I can to go home (hotel)....hopefully today ?

Have a great weekend.


----------



## Andra

Happy Saturday!
It is 56 and cloudy in Austin this morning and the weather app says we have a 40% chance of rain. I am trying to decide if that is cold enough for a fire.
I hope you get sprung from the hospital today NapCat.
If any of you want to check out Straight No Chaser's new album _The New Old Fashioned_, Amazon has it on Prime. I'd be curious to hear your thoughts because I don't particularly care for it.
We saw Neil Gaiman last night. It was neat to hear him read short stories and answer questions from the audience.
Have a great weekend!


----------



## Annalog

Good morning from southern Arizona. The weather here is beautiful! It is currently 45°F and headed to a sunny 78°F. I am off to my mom's house to help prepare for the Thanksgiving arrival of family from California and Montreal. I finally saw my work schedule and I will be missing both Thanksgiving dinner (working afternoon to midnight) and Friday (working morning through 5:30 pm). Good news is that I should be able to eat at my in-laws and will be at my mom's to clean the turkey and help with the cooking.  I will also get to eat leftovers! Mom and I will be making GF butterscotch brownies. Both test batches were fabulous!

Hope your day is wonderful.


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Good Morning from Louisville, TX 46 with showers in the area.

I was released from the hospital late yesterday, so today is definitely a day of catching up on napcatcatnappin' !! I have a month of home anitbiotic IV, but am completely mobile, so will do the bulk of my work from the hotel, go into the office only when needed and limit field work. I am fortunate to have so much flexibility.

Hope everyone is having a restful Sunday


----------



## loonlover

Good morning. Cloudy here but it is not supposed to rain until tomorrow.

Long, but easy day yesterday. People were in line at the doors before 9:30 AM for a 7PM start time. I can't imagine just waiting around that long out in front of an arena. Especially since they wanted to be first in line to get to a mosh pit of 1800 people. Has to be an age thing.

Andra, I haven't listened to the new album from Straight No Chaser, but I wasn't really impressed by some of the new stuff they performed Wednesday night.

NapCat, so glad to hear you were sprung yesterday. Hope you continue to make progress and have a speedy recovery.

Everyone, have a peaceful Sunday.


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Good Morning from a 59ish, rainy Louisville, TX

Looks like a blustery day ahead for us...happily I will be working inside.

Have a great Monday.


----------



## loonlover

Good morning. 50 degrees and rainy with the possibility of thunderstorms.

I plan on staying indoors as much as possible and am glad we were able to get a lot of leaf raking done over the last two days.

Hope your Monday is a good one.


----------



## Andra

Good morning.  Glad to see you are out NapCat!
I blew up my computer at work two weeks ago and am now trying to put it back together again.  I always forget how much work that is until I get into it... I think I block it out of my head so I'm still excited when I get a new one.
It's damp and cool in Austin - a dreary start to the week.
DH has the day off today - Veteran's Day Observed - GM obviously negotiated with the unions in Michigan to get a long weekend when their hunting season starts


----------



## crebel

Good morning.  Windy and rainy here today, but that's better than the "s" word being bandied about for later in the week!

Glad to hear the NapCat is on the mend.  Everyone have a safe and happy day.


----------



## Annalog

Good morning from southern Arizona. It is cold, rainy, and windy here but sun is predicted for the next two days when I have long runs scheduled.

Glad you are out of the hospital and on the mend, NapCat.

Hope everyone has a wonderful day.


----------



## 864

It is no longer morning here in Bellingham, but HELLO out there! I hope your Monday has started out well.  It's getting colder here in Bellingham and I'm kinda likin' it. I'm sittin' here by the fire and feeling thankful for so much...and sayin' some prayers for the world. 
Have a peaceful day, KBoards world!!!

P.S. Never did figure out how to load a pic correctly. I suppose that can be a project for another day.


----------



## telracs

Carrie Chute said:



> It is no longer morning here in Bellingham, but HELLO out there! I hope your Monday has started out well. It's getting colder here in Bellingham and I'm kinda likin' it. I'm sittin' here by the fire and feeling thankful for so much...and sayin' some prayers for the world.
> Have a peaceful day, KBoards world!!!
> 
> P.S. Never did figure out how to load a pic correctly. I suppose that can be a project for another day.


it's really easy! save the photo to shutterfly or photobucket or some other sharing site. copy the photo and put between img tags (adding height or width tags as needed)

come on, try it. i'll give you chocolate for a fireplace picture....


----------



## 864

Okay... Here goes... But I don't see any reference to height or width in the html...


----------



## telracs

you only need to enter height and width if the photo isn't a good size


----------



## 864

But where do I put it, if there isn't a height and width in it?


----------



## telracs

But where do I put it, if there isn't a height and width in it?









now, click on quote and you'll see where i put the height designator in the img tag


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Good Morning from Lewisville, TX where we have had some very violent weather (Tornado sirens were sounded around 3 AM).

Sure is wonderful to be telecommuting...

Have a great day


----------



## loonlover

Good morning. We received an inch of rain yesterday. Temperatures rose overnight but the predicted rainfall didn't happen. We have the potential for storms today with 3-5 inches of rain possible. Flash flood and wind advisory in place.

Otherwise, not much happening around here.

Hope everyone has a great day. Stay safe.


----------



## crebel

Good morning.  Two inches of rain expected here today, but no severe weather and temperatures are expected to be in the high 50s.

Everyone have a safe and happy day.


----------



## Annalog

Good morning from southern Arizona. It is currently 35°F and headed to 57 and sunny. I have a 10 mile walk today and a 23 mile run/walk tomorrow. I hope to do a test of part of my Edna Mode costume tomorrow. It is less than 8 weeks until the marathon and less than 7 weeks until we fly to Orlando. I am both excited and trying not to panic about being ready. I will definitely glad to be done with Dopey training and glad to have more time for other activities such as gardening and my chickens. 

Hope your day is wonderful.


----------



## Andra

Good morning.  Things got crazy around here first thing.  Fortunately there were no tornadoes in our area, but we did have high winds and driving rain.  I actually turned around to head back home after I hydroplaned for the 2nd time right after getting on 183.  Then I remembered that I needed to be here today, so I tried again.  It was definitely a white-knuckle drive.
Now it's about 58 and clear so the afternoon commute should be a little less stressful.
Have a great day.


----------



## 864

telracs said:


> But where do I put it, if there isn't a height and width in it?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> now, click on quote and you'll see where i put the height designator in the img tag


I think I did it!
Good morning, btw!


----------



## telracs

Carrie Chute said:


> I think I did it!
> Good morning, btw!


by george i think she's got it.

good afternoon.


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Andra said:


> "...after I hydroplaned for the 2nd time..."


Hydroplaning in Austin Traffic !! <<Shudder>>


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Good Morning from Louisville, TX where we are headed to the sunny 70s

Have a great day


----------



## Andra

NapCat said:


> Hydroplaning in Austin Traffic !! <<Shudder>>


Yeah - definitely a "YIKES!" moment.

The drive home was much better since it was dry 
It's a brisk 41 degrees this morning and I am heading out for a walk shortly. Enjoy your day.


----------



## loonlover

Good morning. 

Bright sunshine out my back door. Looks really good after the 3 1/2 inches of rain that fell yesterday. It did look like the work the city did on drainage earlier this year definitely made a difference for some of the neighbors.

Hope everyone has a great Wednesday.


----------



## Annalog

Good morning from southern Arizona. It is currently 31°F and clear with 66°F and sunny later today. It will be cold when I start my run and warm when I finish. Yesterday's walk took almost 4 hours; I am hoping that it will take less than twice as long to run more than twice as far. I am an incurable optimist. 

Hope your day is wonderful.


----------



## crebel

Good Morning, Everyone!  Have a safe and happy day.


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Good Morning from Lewisville, TX
46 headed to sunny 60s...purrrfect
Have a great day


----------



## Annalog

Good morning from southern Arizona. 34°F and headed to a sunny 72°F. I didn't reach my goal yesterday but I did fiinish 19 miles before sunset. My next set of long runs is in mid December when I will try again for 23 miles. Working today through Sunday.

Hope your day is wonderful.


----------



## loonlover

Good morning. A little chilly at 42 degrees this morning with sunny skies. Yesterday's high of 62 is to be equaled today so looks like another nice day.

Hope everyone has a great Thursday.


----------



## Annalog

First scraping of ice/frost from my windshield for the season!


----------



## crebel

Good afternoon!  It is a deceptively sunny day here, then you step outside and the temperature is 36 degrees and the wind is blowing at 45 mph making it feel like 20 degrees, brrr.

I have made the obligatory grocery run in preparation for our first measureable snowfall of the season tomorrow into Saturday.  Ottumwa is on the border of the predictions of less than 2" and the 3-5" predictions.  At least we are in the southeast corner for the state, the northern parts are expecting 7+ inches!  On the bright side, it bodes well for a White Christmas this year.


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Good Morning

54 headed to breezy 70s in Louisvile, Tx

Happy Friday everyone !!


----------



## loonlover

Good morning. It is currently 36 but we are headed to 64. Yesterday was very nice with a high of 68.

A couple of errands to run today in preparation of heading to Georgia on Sunday. 

Hope your Friday is a good one.


----------



## geoffthomas

Good Morning from Derwood.
It is 47 here now with a high of 52 or so.
It is sunny and windy. 
"They" say it will get to be mid 40s for highs on sunday/monday.


----------



## Sarah Chute

Good  morning! It looks like the weather here in Bham will be clear all day, high-20s and low-30s. 
There's a pretty fog covering the city right now but that should clear up soon.
Have a happy Friday!


----------



## Andra

TGIF

Guess who overslept and had to drive across Austin in even worse traffic than usual??  Yikes!!
But at least the weather is pretty.  It's sunny and 68 and it was nice to be "outside."
Have a great day.


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Good Morning

54 and breezy in Lewisville TX with _freeze_ warnings in the forecast.
Still looks like a nice day on queue.

Hope everyone is having a fun weekend.


----------



## Annalog

Good morning from southern Arizona. It is currently 38°F and headed to a sunny 70°F.

Hope your day is wonderful.


----------



## crebel

Good morning from snowy Iowa.  We ended up with around 6" of snow that stayed on the ground - 8" altogether, areas well north of us had more than a foot of snow.  That means the weather forecasters were accurate in predicting snow was on the way, not so much with totals!

I guess it is a good thing travel wise that we had to decline tickets to the last home football game of the season for the Iowa Hawkeyes, but GO HAWKS, let's make it 11-0 today!


----------



## loonlover

Good morning. It is 45 degrees with cloudy skies and enough rain to have dampened the pavement. Should clear later this morning.

I'll be packing today for our trip to visit friends for Thanksgiving.

Hope everyone is having a great weekend.


----------



## geoffthomas

Good Morning from Derwood.
It is 44 with 51 to be the high.


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Good Morning from Louisville, TX where it is 30, but headed to sunny 50s.

Ahhh Autumn ! It is rumored that there is a sapling out there amounst the construction zones and gridlocked traffic that has four leaves in glorious color ! giggle.

Hope everyone is having a restful Sunday


----------



## loonlover

Good morning. There is frost on the pumpkin this morning. It will warm up into the 50s today.

We're leaving for Georgia sometime late morning or early afternoon. We plan on making it a more leisurely trip than usual and taking two travel days. Tonight will be spent in Tupelo, MS.

Hope everyone has a peaceful Sunday.


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Good Morning from Denton, TX where it is 34 and headed to sunny 60s.

Have a great Monday !


----------



## spotsmom

NapCat, do you EVER go home It's tuna turkey timel!!!

In the 40's here today but only will have a high about 25 on Wednesday with snow.


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Good Morning from Lewisville, TX where it is 48 and headed to cloudy 60s

Good to see you back Spotsmom...I expect to be in Texas until June 2016...but have no fear, PenQuin is guarding the Lighthouse Ranch !!

Have a great day everyone !!


----------



## geoffthomas

Good Morning all.
It is 40 now with 49 later, maybe.
I am glad spotsmom asked that question napcat as I was also wondering.
I hope everyone has safe travels, if traveling this week.


----------



## Andra

Good morning.
I have lost track of the days with holidays and vacations and sick days...  I think it's Tuesday?
It's sunny and cold in Austin right now but we have rain predicted for Thanksgiving.  We spent the weekend moving wood to the covered rack closer to the house so I can have a fire if I feel like it   
Napcat, Texas does have places where the leaves change colors, but it's not where either one of us is located.  I'm sorry that you are going to be away from home for so long.


----------



## missypyxi

Good Morning! I woke up with a #1 bestseller in my category! It's free, but still, I'm SO excited!!


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Good Morning from Louisville, TX where it is 60 and cloudy....not much change expected, except a shower or two.

Have a great day


----------



## Andra

Good morning!
It's kind of nice in Austin this morning. I went out for my last Thanksgiving grocery run and got home without going crazy.


----------



## geoffthomas

Good Morning from Maryland.
It is 39 right now.
Weather.com says it will be 53 later.
Mostly sunny.


----------



## crebel

Good morning.  Our weather is about like Geoff's, which will be good for travelling later this afternoon.  Supposedly there were will heavy rain all day tomorrow.  On the bright side, our first 6" of snow from last week is pretty much gone!

Everyone have a safe and happy day, and especially safe travels to all for the holiday.


----------



## Annalog

Good morning from southern Arizona. Today is cloudy but yesterday was warm and sunny. I was able to spend Monday and Tuesday with my two sisters visiting from California and Montreal. I baked GF butterscotch brownies for my family and my in-laws. I will be working today, tomorrow, and Friday. Hopefully the brown rice dressing will be done before I go to work tomorrow where thos  of us working will get a traditional Thanksgiving dinner but withover half the items that I cannot eat. I will be bringing either rice dressing or GF waffles to complete the meal.

Hope your day is wonderful.


----------



## spotsmom

Good morning from Central Oregon with over  a foot of snow since yesterday afternoon, the wind is blowing, and it's 21 degrees with a forecast high of 25. 

Glad to have a tractor with a blade and a full fridge and freezer. 

Safe travels to those of you on the move.


----------



## NapCat (retired)




----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Self portrait from last T'giving, Napcat?  

Happy Thanksgiving, all KB peeps!  Safe travels!

Betsy


----------



## loonlover

Good morning and Happy Thanksgiving.

Safe travels to all those on the road today.


----------



## 864

Happy Thanksgiving, KB!!!!


----------



## Andra

Happy Thanksgiving!!
I forgot how much I dislike the people talking during the parade. I can't even hear the bands...
One day I think I'd like to go to New York and watch in person.

Safe travels everyone. You are on my thankful list


----------



## geoffthomas

Happy Thanksgiving.
It is 60 here today.
the Turkey is in the oven.
And homemade pumpkin cheesecake for dessert.


----------



## Annalog

Happy Thanksgiving from southern Arizona. I was able to go running this morning with my sisters and other family members. I ate a noontime Thanksgiving meal with my in-laws. I start work in 20 minutes.

Hope your day is full of wonder.


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Good Morning from a very rainy Texas...looks like 2-3 days of it.










Have a great day !!


----------



## geoffthomas

Hey NapCap not only federal employees but all people in retail and other services.
Some of them had to work yesterday.

It is 46 with 65 later and mostly sunny.
A warm day for this time of year in this area.
Have a great day.


----------



## NapCat (retired)

geoffthomas said:


> Hey NapCap not only federal employees but all people in retail and other services.
> Some of them had to work yesterday.



Opps !
Yes, of course, you are right....


----------



## spotsmom

Minus 12 this morning but will hopefully get up to the low 20's today. Lots of recent California transplants in culture shock!

Be careful navigating those stores!! And stay safe.


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Good Morning from a rainy Lewisville, Texas. 37 headed to the low 40s with more rain.
Going to lay low today and catch up on _napcatcatnappin'._

Hope everyone's weekend is off to a good start...beware of frenzied shoppers !


----------



## loonlover

Good morning. We're in for a rainy day with 4 inches already in the gauge since sometime yesterday.

Made it home about 8 last night from a good trip to Georgia to visit friends. Drove in rain for about the last hour and a half.

Hope everyone is having a great weekend, whether it be recovering from the eating on Thanksgiving Day or the shopping afterward.


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Good Morning

Even more rain for Texas....










Hope everyone is having a restful Sunday


----------



## geoffthomas

Good Grief NapCat it seems that Texas is going to be one big mud puddle.
And I thought it was a dry state.

It is lightly raining here today with 45 now and 47 the high later.
Stay dry wherever you are.


----------



## loonlover

Good morning. So far we've received more than 5 inches of rain since sometime Thursday night or early Friday and are expecting at least another 3/4 inch today. We're getting a little soggy. 

Hope everyone has a peaceful Sunday.


----------



## Leslie

Good morning!

Lots of sun in southern Maine--32 degrees. We went out for breakfast, a rare treat! Have a great day everyone!

L


----------



## Jane917

It is a chilly 27 degrees here in SW Washington. Forecast is for a sunny day with temps in the 50s. Hoping to finish decorating the tree.


----------



## 864

I have no idea  what temperature it is, but it's cold in Bellingham. Sittin' here by the fire lookin' at the tree and drinkin' my coffee. Have a happy day, people!


----------



## Andra

geoffthomas said:


> Good Grief NapCat it seems that Texas is going to be one big mud puddle.
> And I thought it was a dry state.
> 
> It is lightly raining here today with 45 now and 47 the high later.
> Stay dry wherever you are.


Texas is all about extremes - either we are way too dry or way too wet! This year has been even more extreme than usual with massive floods in the spring followed by drought in summer and what looks to be a wet winter.
It's 40 and icky in Austin today. It is wet but not really raining at the moment. After the 80 degrees we had Thanskgiving day the cooler temps are nice. I have a fire going and a cat in my lap. Life is good.


----------



## loonlover

Good morning. It is 29 degrees at the moment and heading to a high of 55.

Toby Mac at the arena tonight - I'll be monitoring the concourse for most of the day before moving to my usual spot during the show. Should be an easy day and night gig. Not expecting the kind of crowd that will be rowdy.

Hope everyone's weekend gets off to a great start.


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Good Morning

It is a beautiful day in the Dallas area AND it is Friday !

Have a great day !!


----------



## Andra

Happy Friday!!
It was 33 in Austin this morning and has warmed up to 45 and the sky is sunny.
Our office buidling is near an elementary school and every year one of the grades makes ornaments and comes over to decorate our lobby tree.  Then they go through the building singing Christmas carols.  It's really a good way to start off the Christmas season.


----------



## Annalog

Good afternoon from southern Arizona. It is sunny and headed to the low 70s just like the other day where my puzzled morning post is missing. (See http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,227672.0.html.)

Hope your day is wonderful.


----------



## Leslie

Good evening!

Tomorrow I head to Miami, and then Sunday morning, I fly to Havana, Cuba for a week long health/medical education trip. I am excited! I am anticipating limited Internet access while I am gone, so I probably won't be saying good morning over the next week. Just wanted to let everyone know!

L


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Good Morning

Headed to the sunny 60s in Dallas, Tx and I am hoping to spend time walking the Dallas Arboretum to see the Christmas displays.










Have a great day.

Leslie: Have a safe and fun trip. I am excited for you !!


----------



## Leslie

Good morning!

Getting ready to head to the bus--which goes to Boston--then plane to Miami. Off to Havana very early tomorrow morning.

Have a great Saturday everyone!

L


----------



## loonlover

Good morning. We're headed to 59 today with sunshine.

Leslie, safe travels.

I'm finally feeling human again after the allergy attack. Now I've got to make up for lost time in putting up the Christmas decorations.

Have a great day!


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Good Morning

Another lovely Autumn day in the Dallas area.










Hope everyone is having a restful Sunday


----------



## loonlover

Good morning. Another beautiful day in the 60s predicted.

Managed to get some of the Christmas decorations up yesterday. Today we are attending a performance of White Christmas put on by the local theater group. Should be fun.

Hope everyone has a peaceful Sunday.


----------



## 864

Good morning, everyone! 
We had a family Christmas celebration yesterday with Harv's family. It was a really nice gathering.  He woulda loved it. Today I hope to finish decorations and then get some things in the mail this week.
Wishing you all a happy day!
-chc


----------



## Annalog

Good morning from southern Arizona. I scraped ice from my windshield at sunrise this morning. It should be sunny in the low 70s soon but I won't get back home until sunset.

Hope your day is wonderful.


----------



## Sarah Chute

Good morning!  
My weekend has so far consisted of the Christmas party (see two posts above^^) and a bit too much Downton Abbey last night...  The rest of it will consist of working on papers for my Finals.   Ugh.
Have a good weekend!


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Good Morning

36 in Denton Texas, headed to partly cloudy 60s.

Happy Monday All !!


----------



## loonlover

Good morning. Beautiful sunshine coming in the back door with a high in the 60s predicted.

Hope your Monday is off to a good start.


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Carrie Chute said:


> "...We had a family Christmas celebration yesterday with Harv's family. It was a really nice gathering. He woulda loved it..."



What a delightful post.....that really cheered me.
And we are delighted to have you sharing the Morning with us !!


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Good Morning

I am headed to Gainesville TX today where it is expected to be breezy 70. Nice day for field work.

Have a great day !


----------



## loonlover

Good morning. 33 here at the moment but the high is supposed to be 67.

I won't know what it is like outside until mid afternoon, tho, as I am working a welding trade show today. Today is for high school and vo-tech schools. Always fun working with them.

Hope everyone has a great Tuesday.


----------



## Andra

Good morning!
It was 45 when I walked in from the parking lot this morning.  Weather app is calling for a high of 71 with sunshine.  I looked at the rain forecast and everything looks clear until the weekend - that just seems wrong somehow...
Have a wonderful day!


----------



## loonlover

Good morning.  It is a little warmer this morning ar 41 degrees. Another nice day in the 60s on tap.

The second day of the welding expo in store for me. Mostly just counting in the attendees and sitting around per usual.

Hope everyone has a great Wednesday.


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Good Morning

Headed to the 70s in Louisville, Tx. Nice

Hope everyone has a pleasant day !


----------



## Andra

Good morning!  We had temps in the 50s this morning and are also heading to sunny 70s this afternoon.  Why am I at work when I could be outside??
I am planning to stop at World Market on the way home today to purchase a Lodge cast iron double dutch oven - excited!


----------



## loonlover

Good morning. 41 degrees again and going to 74. This is December?

Posting before NapCat again?

The most exciting part of my day will be taking the poodle to the vet for her annual. Going to the vet doesn't bother her so it won't be very exciting.

Hope everyone enjoys their Thursday.


----------



## NapCat (retired)

loonlover said:


> Posting before NapCat again?



Whoops ! I started work at 4 AM and got side-tracked. Nice day in Denton, Tx....headed to partly cloudy 70s.

Have a great day.


----------



## Jane917

I would love to report that in the SW WA/Portland OR area we are having lovely weather, but I guess some of you watch the news. At my house water levels are fine, but in some areas of Portland people are literally underwater. I-5 is closed northbound just a few miles from where I live, but I have no reason to be traveling north. Skies are blue here right now, but DH just left the gym a few miles south of us where the swimming pool was closed down due to thunder/lightening. It is an indoor pool, so I am a bit puzzled.


----------



## Andra

I missed the morning again too.  It's been a weird week.  I am glad that tomorrow is Friday.
We are enjoying sunny skies and high 70s in Austin today.
Hope yours is going well.


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Good Morning

Headed to the upper 70s in the Dallas area....tonight should be perfect for looking at Christmas lights.










Have a great Friday


----------



## Annalog

Good morning from southern Arizona. Currently 42°F with clouds and headed to 72°F with intermittent clouds. I finished my last really long runs yesterday and the day before, 12.12 miles and 23.99 miles according to MapMyRun. Yesterday I started an hour after sunrise and finished half an hour after sunset. I am only partly creaky and should loosen up at work today. I am definitely wearing recovery compression socks today. My goal between now and the Dopey Challenge in less than a month is to stay focused, avoid injury and illness, and get a bit faster by training with longer run intervals in shorter runs.

Hope your day is wonderful.


----------



## loonlover

Good morning. Currently 60 degrees with fog. That should be gone by the time I go anywhere.

II on his way home from a couple days spent with his mom. I'll see him sometime tonight after a Christmas Karaoke fundraiser at the arena.

Hope everyone has a great Friday.


----------



## spotsmom

Snowy at our house this morning, so it's pretty much of a mess here. But the temp is in the 30's so maybe it will melt.  However, Mt. Bachelor ski resort received 8" of new snow in 9 hours and they're expecting over 2 feet from this storm event.  A great way to start off the holiday ski frenzy.


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Good Morning from Lewisville Texas. Last night we actually reached 80, but we are in for a rainy, blustery day.

Good day to finish up the Christmas Cards.










Have a great weekend !


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Good Morning from a rainy Lewisville, Texas.

Good day to stay in and keep the paws dry !






Hope everyone is having a restful Sunday.


----------



## Annalog

Good morning from southern Arizona. It is currently 31°F and headed to a mostly sunny 56°F. I am headed to work today. Yesterday there was snow on the Whetstone mountains nearby as I made gluten free butterscotch brownies to take to the Old Ladies Christmas Party (not all are old but we used to work together). Those who could make it this year had a great time.

Hope your day is wonderful.


----------



## loonlover

Good morning. Rain is in the forecast for most of the day.

I plan on catching up on some stuff around the house so I guess the rain won't bother me too much. The work schedule through the weekend after Christmas is going to be strange due to the circus being here for performances on the 23, 26, and 27th. II is going to be doing some work at the arena during that time also as there has to be extra staff around 24 hours a day. I'll be spending a couple of days there while he will be spending some nights sitting in his truck on one of the parking lots. We'll be passing each other on the interstate a couple of those mornings.

Hope everyone has a peaceful Sunday.


----------



## Hannah Chute

Good morning! 
It's very rainy here and there's a high wind warning. (There was the warning yesterday too but I think where I live just didn't get a lot of the wind... thankfully!) 
Seems like a good day to drink tea or hot chocolate and play board games all day long.


----------



## geoffthomas

Good Morning from Derwood, Maryland.
It is 69 here today.  And partly cloudy.
Got some final fall planting to do (yeah waited almost too late) before it gets cold again.


----------



## Jane917

Good morning from SW Washington. The sun is trying to poke through today after several days of wrenching rain. We are predicted to have more rain all week, but for now there is a lull. We have had a tornado, mudslides, highways disappearing, cars flooded, you name it. To see a little patch of blue and trees that are not swaying in the wind is a good site.


----------



## TheLemontree

Good morning from New Zealand. 

First day of school summer holidays today. Hoping the weather will be settled enough for a trip to the park. We've had a couple of days of summer weather but have lapsed back into fickle spring for now. Hail storm yesterday. Boring gray skies today. 

Kid-wrangling all day for me 

Wow Jane, you've had a spot of wild weather where you are.


----------



## NapCat (retired)

TheLemontree said:


> "...Kid-wrangling all day for me..."


_
"Kid Wrangling" !! Love it !_

Good Morning

46 in Denton, Texas headed to sunny 60s

Happy Monday All


----------



## Andra

Good morning.
In typical Texas weather fashion, it's a nippy 45 in Austin this morning.  But we might see high 60s or low 70s by the end of the day.
I am getting hyper about going to see TSO on Saturday.  Have a great week!


----------



## geoffthomas

Good Morning.
It is 57 here in Maryland with 66 the high later.
It is predicted to rain this afternoon.
We shall see.


----------



## Sean Sweeney

Overcast and gray here in Massachusetts. 46 degrees, supposed to get to 55ish. This is not December.

Have a great day everyone.


----------



## loonlover

Good morning. 55 degrees here heading to 65. Received close to 2 inches of rain yesterday so today's sunshine is very welcome.



Andra said:


> I am getting hyper about going to see TSO on Saturday. Have a great week!


Guess I know which direction TSO is headed when they leave here Thursday night.

Hope everybody has a great Monday.


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Good Morning

57 in the Dallas area, headed to sunny 70s

Have a great day !!


----------



## loonlover

Good morning. Cool at 35 but heading to 71 with clear skies.

Heading out shortly to finish the Christmas shopping.

Hope everyone has a great day.


----------



## geoffthomas

Good Morning.
It is 56 now with 59 to be the high.
Partly cloudy.
This is probably the last "warm" day.


----------



## Leslie

Good morning,

Home from Cuba safe and sound. I had a great trip, even if it was a little exhausting. I learned a lot about the Cuban healthcare system!

Meanwhile in Maine, it's rainy and dreary. I need some sun and a palm tree!

Have a great day everyone!

L


----------



## Scout

Good morning,

It's another bizarrely warm December day in NJ. I guess it better than snow. But the garden is completely confused.

Have a great one!


----------



## Andra

loonlover said:


> Guess I know which direction TSO is headed when they leave here Thursday night.


Their schedule this year was weird - they were in Austin last Thursday and then they are coming back to San Antonio on Saturday. I think the other Texas venue was Dallas maybe? But we like the AT&T Center in San Antonio and we like wandering around the Riverwalk when it's decorated for Christmas so we tend to go there. DH bought tickets to the second show this past weekend so we will be front row for the 2pm show and nosebleed to the later one - and that means that I will get to do autographs after the first show.

It was warmer and a little muggy this morning. Supposedly there is rain in the forecast. I am being a Help Desk person today so I haven't looked outside since I got here at 6:30 so I have no idea what it's like out there now.
Hope you are having a great week.


----------



## 864

Good morning, all. I'm happy to report that it is not raining in Bellingham right this minute.    It's not actually sunny either, but I'll take it. Wishing you all a happy day!


----------



## TheLemontree

Good morning all. 

The day can't decide whether to be sunny or wet. I'm hoping for sunny


----------



## loonlover

Good morning. 51 degrees here and heading to 63. Tonight's low is to be around the freezing mark.

Haircuts on the agenda today. I'm always ready for that day. Otherwise, not too much going on. Leaves need to be raked, but it rained again last night so looks like I have an excuse to put it off again. II works at the arena for the first time tonight.

Hope your Wednesday is a good one.


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Good Morning

Nice day in the Dallas Area, sunny 50s

I have a clean bill of health from all the doctors and will no longer need to continue IV antibiotic infusions....yippy. All the attachments come out of my arm today !!

Have a great day


----------



## geoffthomas

Good Morning.
43 now, 54 later, cloudy.


----------



## 864

I don't want to speak too soon, but I think it's gonna be a sunny day!!!   

Hope you all have a happy one!


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Good Morning

33 in Louisville, Texas....headed to sunny 50s

Have a great day !!


----------



## Andra

Happy Thursday!
It's a nippy 37 degrees here in Austin today with a high of 63 or so predicted.  I had to pull out the big coat to walk in from the parking lot.
I am off tomorrow, so it's really my Friday today and that's a relief.  We have been supporting software upgrades for the last few weeks and I am tired.
Have a great day!

Napcat - great that you got a clean bill of health.  I hope you get to go home for Christmas.


----------



## loonlover

Good morning. Sunny and 32 degrees but warming up nicely by afternoon.

Great news, NapCat.

TSO at the arena tonight. It will be a late night by the time they finish signing autographs.

Hope your Thursday is a great one.


----------



## Annalog

Good morning from southern Arizona. Low 20s and headed to a sunny mid 50s. Yesterday our low was 17°F.

Great news, NapCat! 

I work today but have tomorrow off. 18 days until we fly to Orlando and 24 days until the marathon. I will be running the first of my taper runs tomorrow.

Hope your day is wonderful.


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Good Morning

28 in Denton, Texas headed to 50ish later

Yeah Friday !!

Be careful this weekend...frenzied shoppers will be everywhere !!


----------



## loonlover

Good morning. A high of 52 expected today after a low of 36 degrees. There is sunshine coming in my back door.

The autograph session after TSO last night went very quickly. I was on my way home by 11:30. Next up: the only Razorback basketball game played in the central part of the state.

Hope everyone's weekend gets off to a great start.


----------



## Annalog

Good morning from southern Arizona. It is currently 25°F and headed to a sunny 65°F in Benson, AZ. I hope to work on my running costume today.

Hope your day is wonderful.


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Good Morning

The Dallas area is headed for a nice day in the 60s. I am going to head out of town somewhere quiet and peaceful away from the last minute shoppers and Imperial Troopers...

















...which look about the same to me !!

Have a fun (and safe) weekend


----------



## loonlover

Good morning. It is currently 28 degrees, heading to a high of 60.

Razorback basketball at the arena tonight. Should be a quiet night for me. II will be sitting on one of the parking lots overnight to be sure only circus personnel park there for the next week plus.

Hope you have a great Saturday.


----------



## 864

Good morning from Portland, OR today! My girls and I (and my dog-child) are here to check out a Typography Museum. And, to eat good food and to go to Powell's books...and to eat some more good food....
Have a happy Saturday!


----------



## Jane917

It is 34 in SW Washington, climbing to mid 40s today. We expect a drizzly Saturday. Happy eating, Carrie, and of course, remember to come up for air at Powell's!


----------



## geoffthomas

Good Morning from Derwood.
It is 25 on my porch right now - supposed to go up to 45 and be mostly sunny today.
Off to church this morning, then back in the  early afternoon as my wife had handbell choir practice for the music presentation later in the afternoon.  A good place to spend the Sunday before Christmas.
Napcat I neglected to say how happy I am that you are better.  And I am.
Have a great day all.


----------



## loonlover

Good morning. 35 degrees here heading to 50. But the highs the next 6 days are to be in the 70s.

Hope everyone has a peaceful Sunday.


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Good Morning from Lewisville, Texas where the shopping mobs will have to endure a dreary day of 50 degree drizzle....'da cat is staying inside and dry.

Hope everyone has a restful Sunday.

(Thanks for the well wishes, Geoff)


----------



## Jane917

45 degrees and raining. When I look at the extended forecast, it will be much the same for a week at least. I want to travel to eastern WA for NYE, so I am hoping for some milder weather soon.


----------



## spotsmom

27 degrees and snowing hard. Pretty, but frustrating when you spend all afternoon clearing the deck of the previous 2' of the stuff. Supposed to snow all day. 

5 more shopping days, folks! Humbug I say!


----------



## loonlover

Good morning. It warmed up overnight to a current temp of 57. We also have rain in the forecast for a good part of the day.

I'll be sitting on the concourse at the arena watching it rain and probably getting a lot of reading done. The circus is in town with performances scheduled for Wednesday, Saturday, and Sunday. Since they will be in and out of the arena on non-performance days we will have extra people in the building and on the parking lots.

Hope everyone has a great day.


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Good Morning from Louisville, Texas where we have a foggy 59, headed to the 70s !

Happy first day of Winter and have a great Monday.


----------



## Andra

Happy Monday!
We are back in Austin after our weekend in San Antonio.  I almost hit Christmas overload - it was great!  We were out on the Riverwalk Saturday morning and I noticed that one of the bridges was full of sousaphones (well, people carrying er wearing sousaphones).  So we stopped to look and it was a tuba Christmas concert!!  That was an unexpected treat.  (I'm a woodwind player personally so it was really neat to listen to the smaller euphoniums carry the melody line).  The we did TSO twice.  The first show we had front row seats and it was totally awesome as usual.  We sat in the balcony for the 2nd show and that was an interesting perspective as well.  I don't think I've ever been higher than part of the rigging   And they played my most favorite song two times in each show; that was really incredible!! They didn't do autographs in between and we didn't wait afterwards so it was a relatively early night.
We have our Christmas party at work today so I doubt much work will be getting done.  If it's not raining when they turn us loose at lunchtime I may brave Barton Creek Mall just to look at the decorations.  I totally reserve the right to change my mind however.
It was damp and 67 this morning.  The forecast is calling for a pretty dreary week - I hope it's wrong.
Have a great week and Merry Christmas!!


----------



## Jane917

Rainy and windy in SW Washington. More floods and landslides predicted. It is a good day to sit by the fire and read.


----------



## 864

Good morning from a dry (for now anyway), but gray Bellingham...  I'm not sure what the temperature is 'cause I'm sittin' by my fire. 

Have a happy day! And, guess what?! The days start gettin' longer tomorrow! Yippeee!


----------



## loonlover

Good morning.It is a little cooler this morning than predicted but is heading to the upper 60s for a high.

Back to sitting on the concourse again today. No one from the circus made an appearance yesterday. I just sat and read most of yesterday. Maybe today will be different. 

Hope your Tuesday is a great one.


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Good Morning

42 in the Dallas area, headed to the 70s and thunderstorms tonight.

Have a great day


----------



## Annalog

Good morning from southern Arizona. It was 34°F just before sunrise when DH and I woke up most of the chickens to feed them this first winter morning of the season. We then both drove to take my car in for its 240,000 mile service. DH took me to work and will pick me up after so that we can pick up my car.  Today should reach the low 60s with some clouds. Tomorrow will be another early morning chicken feeding day so that we can go to the 9:30 a.m. showing of the newest Star Wars movie. 

Hope your day is wonderful!


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Good Morning from Lewisville, Texas where it is 66 headed to sunny 70s.

Hope everyone is having a good week !


----------



## loonlover

Good morning. 64 degrees and the possibility of thunderstorms for a good portion of the day. Tornado watches are possible as we head to a high of 74.

The first performance of the circus is tonight. It should be a fairly short night as it is supposed to end at 9:10.  DH is through with the hours he was scheduled to guard parking lots. He's hoping he doesn't get asked to work this many hours in a week for quite some time.

Hope everyone has a great Christmas Eve eve.


----------



## spotsmom

Good morning from Central Oregon where it has been snowing on and off, sometimes heavily, for days. Another 6' or so last night to go with the 2.5' we had. Get the driveway cleared, and then, "but wait there's more". 

Hope you all are getting a bit of quiet time to reflect on the season.


----------



## NapCat (retired)

NapCat said:


> Good Morning from Lewisville, Texas where it is 66 headed to sunny 70s.



Ditto

Christmas Eve !










All of you traveling, please be safe !


----------



## Sean Sweeney

Good morning and Merry Christmas Eve. It's about 52 degrees and cloudy right now in Mass. Supposed to get near 70. The horse paddock is a muddy mess right now. Yuck.

Loads to do in preparation for tomorrow. Clean the house and prepare for the stuffing? You betcha. Turkey is defrosted and in the fridge.


----------



## loonlover

Good morning. It is currently 43 and heading to 74. We'll need to enjoy the sunshine today since rain is in the forecast for the next 3 days.

Some food prep on the agenda today. It will just be the two of us tomorrow, but I still try to do a few things not served on an everyday basis.

Merry Christmas Eve!


----------



## Jane917

Good morning from SW Washington. It is a drizzly morning here. However, much of the state is a mess. The mountains have had so much snow that the drought is officially over. There is no way to get from eastern WA to western WA over the mountain passes. They are all closed. Yesterday the state told travelers to stay home on Wednesday and travel on Thursday when they expected to have less snowfall. Today the snowfall in the mountains is so heavy they have already closed all the passes for the whole day.


----------



## spotsmom

10 degrees in lovely Central Oregon today. The snow has finally stopped and Hank has been busy clearing out the driveway. 

Hope you all are having a restful Christmas Eve.


----------



## NapCat (retired)




----------



## Annalog

Merry Christmas and good morning from southern Arizona. It is currently 39°F and clear and headed to a mostly cloudy low 60s. We had our family celebrations yesterday. Today DH and I are finally going to see the new Star Wars movie with a visiting nephew who has seen it already and who is happy to see it again. 

Hope your day is filled with wonder.


----------



## loonlover

Good morning. We're expecting some rain today with a high of around 60. 

Merry Christmas to all.


----------



## Leslie

Good morning and Merry Christmas everyone!

Record breaking temps in store for us here in southern Maine--high of 60??!!

Have a great day everyone!

L


----------



## 864

Merry Christmas to everyone! It snowed in Bellingham this morning. Didn't stick, but it snowed! We figure it was Harv sayin' "hey" to us!  

Hope you're all having a wonderful day!
If you got a Kindle, post a pic on our Facebook page. 

Many blessings for 2016!


----------



## loonlover

Good morning and Happy Boxing Day. 54 degrees and over half an inch of rain has fallen overnight with the possibility of more thunderstorms on the way. Ah, rain just started falling again.

Lovely weather for 3 performances of the circus today. All of the animals are brought in to the building for each appearance. Glad I'll be in the security office for most of the time.

Hope everyone had a great Christmas. Enjoy your day after.


----------



## Sean Sweeney

Good morning, and Happy Boxing Day! We had a great Christmas here at the Farm: a well done turkey (meat fell off the bone), stuffing, two kinds of butternut squash, rolls, mashed potatoes, and turnip and carrot. Had great fellowship and presents. 

The only sad thing: I found out my great aunt passed away yesterday morning. So that was a downer on an otherwise gorgeous day.

Boxing Day, DW and I and her sister and the sister's boyfriend will be going to see Star Wars at 1:30 ET.

41 degrees and partly cloudy at the mo. Supposed to get up to 51.

Have a great day.


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Good Morning

I hope Santa was good to everyone. I had a delightful day with my boss and his family in a lovely Victorian Home....lots of food, laughter and Christmas Spirit.

The Dallas area is preparing for a major storm for the rest of the weekend.

Enjoy the day !!


----------



## Leslie

Happy Boxing Day! We continue with weather breaking temps here in southern Maine.

I hope everyone has a great day!

L


----------



## loonlover

Good morning. Thunderstorms are forecast for most of the day. Some may be severe.

Lovely weather for the last two performances of the circus as well as for the circus to load up. Attendance has not been great, but those attending have enjoyed a great show. I saw all of it yesterday by going in for a part of each performance. But, I am ready for a few days off. It has been a long week.

Hope everyone has a peaceful Sunday.


----------



## Sean Sweeney

Good morning. It's a wet day full of laundry and hopefully some writing on the agenda. Maybe a football game or two on in the background. Stock for turkey soup on the stove. 'Tis going to be a great day.

Currently 44 degrees, with an expected high of 59. Probably the highest it'll be the remainder of the year (but I was saying that in September, so don't take my word for it).


----------



## The Hooded Claw

Good morning. After an interesting weather day yesterday, where we had tornado warnings, flash flood warnings, and blizzard warnings on the weather map at the same time, we are waiting for a winter storm to move into Oklahoma City. I got up early and went out and had breakfast away one last time before the roads froze up, and have done my laundry already. I'm rooting for a snow day tomorrow!


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Good Morning

Bad night in the Dallas area with deaths due to tornadoes. Quite close to me and in a town I have been working. Thunderstorms and flooding in today's forecast.

Hope everyone is having a peaceful Sunday.


----------



## Leslie

Good morning everyone,

Dreary this morning--gray and a little rainy. A storm is predicted for later this week. It is winter in Maine, after all!

Have a great day everyone!

L


----------



## Andra

Good morning from Austin where it's pretty cold for us at 35 degrees.  We had some storms blow through yesterday but nothing like what Dallas experienced.  I am back at work, hence the morning post...
Stay safe everyone.


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Good Morning from Lewisville, TX where we had a rain/snow mix overnight. 36 and windy is going to make for a cold day. Hopefully, no field work today.

Hope everyone's week is off to a good start.


----------



## Sean Sweeney

Brrrrr. Good morning from Massachusetts. 32 degrees out, supposed to get to 33. I'll be wearing my thermals as I go up to my grandmother's house to change the oil in my mother's car. Brrr, I say.

And tomorrow's supposed to be snow. Get the bread and milk.


----------



## loonlover

Good morning. A little chilly at 48 this morning. The temp won't go much higher than that and will feel much colder due to very windy conditions. Between 3-5 inches of rain fell yesterday but it looks like the possibility of more rainfall has pretty much ended.

Long day at the arena yesterday. The circus loaded up last night and the last RVs were gone by a little after 7 this morning. The big cats had tarps over their cages when they moved them, the horses had tarps over their saddles, and the elephants were dried with a leaf blower. Sometimes it is interesting/fun to be observing behind the scenes.

Hope everyone's week is off to a good start.


----------



## 864

Good morning, friends!

Chilly here in Bellingham... The girls and I are going to go see the eagles today near the Nooksack River. Rumor has it (and lots of FB photos show it, too) that lots of bald eagles are hangin' around the Nooksack this time of year to snatch up the salmon in the river. Someone said they counted 153 eagles in the trees. Must see that before they fly away!

Hope you have all had a good holiday!

Have a great week this week!


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Good Morning

Right at the freezing mark around the Dallas region.....may make it to 40ish.

Have a great day.


----------



## loonlover

Good morning. 37 heading to 50 and doubtful that we will see some sun today.

Hope your Tuesday is a good one.


----------



## Sean Sweeney

The first snowfall of 2015-16's winter season has arrived in Massachusetts.  32 degrees with a high of 37 expected. Already checked: there's a nifty layer of ice on the car and the truck. Will have to scrape that off this afternoon. Greaaaaaat.

I need a garage.


----------



## 864

Good morning, KBoards! It's a little gray here in Bellingham and chilly. But no rain and no snow today so far. Yesterday the girls and I went to see the bunch of eagles that are camped out at the Nooksack River waiting for some salmon. If i get to it, I'll show you a picture of one of the eagles we saw.


----------



## spotsmom

Good morning from Sunriver, OR where it was 4 degrees when I got up.  The headline in our paper read that our snowpack has gone above normal!  That is fantastic news!  I'm looking out at the snow and the hairy woodpecker having his way at our suet feeder.

Hope you all are having a nice end of the year! Stay warm!


----------



## 864

Carrie Chute said:


> Good morning, KBoards! It's a little gray here in Bellingham and chilly. But no rain and no snow today so far. Yesterday the girls and I went to see the bunch of eagles that are camped out at the Nooksack River waiting for some salmon. If i get to it, I'll show you a picture of one of the eagles we saw.


Here's one of the eagles we saw:


----------



## Andra

Good afternoon (barely) from Austin where it was in the low 30s but above freezing when I got up the first time today.  DH had a migraine so I spent extra time getting his medecine situation straightened out before I headed in to work.  That took way longer than it should have and by then I had to deal with total idiots in Austin traffic.  Honestly people, if you are afraid to drive the speed limit and merge, you really shouldn't be trying to drive in Austin.  And if there are no cars in front of you - by all that is holy - drive the speed limit at least.  And if you can't do that, maybe you should not be driving in the left lane.  Hmm - I thought I was over being frustrated - time to walk around the building again.

Currently it is beautifully sunny and 44 or so.  It's not very windy so it really is nice outside.  I hope you are having a great day and staying out of trouble.


----------



## Brownskins

What is this "Good Morning Thread" - is it all weather talk?  Uptown Dallas is nice today... 43 and slightly cloudy, but I had a good 10 minute walk to buy some lunch from across my building... that means we will have cold weather through March, since this is the first week that we have sweater weather.  I like it.


----------



## 864

Brownskins said:


> What is this "Good Morning Thread" - is it all weather talk? Uptown Dallas is nice today... 43 and slightly cloudy, but I had a good 10 minute walk to buy some lunch from across my building... that means we will have cold weather through March, since this is the first week that we have sweater weather. I like it.


The Good Morning Thread is just a place to say "Good morning!"  Technically, it's not just about weather, but it seems that where it goes a lot of times. Have things calmed down in Dallas area? 
Hope you have a wonderful rest of your week.


----------



## Andra

Happy Wednesday!


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Good Morning from Lewisville, TX where we have a nice day in the 50s on queue.
Hope everyone's week is going well.


----------



## loonlover

Good morning. Still overcast here and 40 degrees. Hoping for some clearing later.

I'm trying to organize the Christmas decorations as I take them down this year. We have way too much stuff, but I'm not ready to cull it yet. I enjoyed having the decorated house this year.

Hope everyone has a great Wednesday.


----------



## Leslie

Good morning and happy New Year's Eve Eve.

We had our first snowstorm yesterday and it was a mess. Roads are only fair today. I am looking forward to a 4 day weekend and taking it easy at home.

Have a great Wednesday everyone!

L


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Happiness and Success in 2016 to all


----------



## loonlover

Good morning and Happy New Year's Eve.

Make it a safe and enjoyable one.


----------



## Sean Sweeney

Good morning and Happy New Year's Eve from Massachusetts! Sunny and 35 degrees at the mo, but looking to get into the 40s and give us some much-needed melting (I do not like when my driveway is a sheet of ice).

Off to run a slew of errands before the DW and I head to Cape Cod in the morning. Have a great day!


----------



## geoffthomas

Good Morning from Maryland.
It is 50 here now and that is probably the high for the day.
It is cloudy mostly.  We had a brief sunny spell that warmed us up.
But I think that is over.
I hope everyone had a good Christmas and wish you a Happy New Year.


----------



## 864

Good morning on this last day of 2015... Hoping 2016 brings only happy things...no more sad for a while, please!

Wishing you all a wonderful day and a wonderful 2016!!!

Thanks for being part of our KB Family!


----------



## TheLemontree

Good morning and Happy New Years from New Zealand!

Stinking hot day here today so we're lurking in the shade and drinking icy smoothies.  Not as hot as the Ozzies get, but plenty warm enough for this woman, I can tell you!

May 2016 treat you all kindly <3


----------



## Sean Sweeney

Good morning and Happy New Year from Massachusetts!

It's an overcast morning here in the Commonwealth. 33 degrees with and expected high of 38... for here. But the DW and I are off to Cape Cod in a few hours to celebrate Christmas with her grandmother and her family that didn't come up a week ago. So it should be a fun weekend of family and, I hope, some quiet time with which to read and work on my WIP.

Hope everyone's 2016 is successful in whichever way it must.


----------



## crebel

Good Morning and Happy New Year!

GO HAWKS in the Rose Bowl game today!


----------



## loonlover

Good morning and Happy New Year!


----------



## NapCat (retired)




----------



## geoffthomas

Good Morning on the first day of 2016.
I hope you are all feeling well this morning.
We went to bed immediately after the ball dropping.....well we watched 15 mins of local/natl news first.
It is 38 this morning with a high later of 44.
No precipitation today.
But mostly cloudy also.

Looking forward to the single-episode of BBC Sherlock tonight.


----------



## Sarah Chute

Morning! and HAPPY NEW YEAR!! 
I couldn't stay awake long enough to ring in the new year.  
I don't have many plans for today except to see friends this afternoon. 
And I'm looking forward to the BBC Sherlock episode, too, Geoff! Excited for the Victorian theme--the previews look good and I'm sure they have done a fantastic job with it.


----------



## 864

Happy New Year! Here's to a brand new year with brand new happy things and way fewer sad things! Let's read a lot of books and write a lot of books and laugh a lot!

Wishing you all the best!


----------



## loonlover

Good morning. 25 degrees here with clear skies. A high in the 50s is predicted.

Looks like we might be able to dispose of some of the leaves today. Otherwise, not much happening at our place.

Hope everyone is having a nice quiet weekend after all of the recent celebrations.


----------



## Sean Sweeney

Good morning, folks. 35 degrees in Truro, Mass. this morning, high of 39 expected; it's a gorgeous sunny day. Hot coffee in the mug AND internet access. First time for the second, so I'm excited at the amount of work I can do on the Cape now. Had a fantastic meal last night, cooking for seven people.

Back to the mainland tomorrow afternoon.


----------



## geoffthomas

Good Morning all.
Weather.com tells me that it is 33 here now with 44 to come later.
The main thing is it is sunny....which I can see for myself.

Enjoy your day.


----------



## crebel

Good morning to all from sunny but cold Iowa.

My Iowa Hawkeyes got outplayed big time by Stanford in the Rose Bowl yesterday.  Congratulations to Stanford and we still love our Hawkeyes!


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Good Morning

46 in the Dallas area, headed to partly cloudy 50s. Not much planned...May do some grocery shopping later.

Hope everyone's weekend is going well.


----------



## spotsmom

Good morning! 1 degree here this morning with a high expected of 19.  But it is clear and sunny and no wind.  I'm off to meet a friend to take our dogs to the national forest land to give them a good run.

Crebel, I was actually embarrassed for your Hawkeyes yesterday.  But I was rooting for Stanford- love that McCafferty kid!  If only you had been playing in the semifinal (which you should have been)...

Have a great day everyone!


----------



## Andra

Happy new year!
We just watched the Sherlock special. I enjoyed it, but think I need to watch it a few more times. It was deliciously twisty.
It is cold and cloudy in Austin and we are holed up in front of the fireplace.


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Good Morning

Crisp and Sunny in the Dallas area.

Hope everyone is having a restful Sunday


----------



## crebel

Good Morning.  I actually slept in until 9 a.m. today on my last day of vacation.  Taking Mom to lunch this afternoon and then packing the car to head home in the morning.  Lots of shopping in the big city this last week, put together 4 puzzles with my sister, read 6 books, got a new laptop set up when my old one gave up the ghost, and have had a wonderful time.

Everyone have a safe and happy day.


----------



## loonlover

Good morning. We have sunny skies and are expecting a high of 57.

Slept a little later myself this morning. Then fixed breakfast and did a load of laundry. Hoping to finish putting the Christmas decorations away today. They are much better organized than when we put them up this year.

Hope everyone's Sunday is what they want it to be.


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Good Morning

30 in Denton, Texas headed to partly cloudy 40s. I have been working out of my hotel since my hospitalization which has been convenient, but I expect to be slammed with lots of work with the New Year, so am moving back into my office. So I am off to play in the traffic !!

Have a great Monday, All


----------



## Andra

Happy Monday!
It's back to work for me this morning.  Austin weather was nippy and my car warned that ice was possible but it was only 40 when I got to the parking lot.  It's supposed to be sunny today and if that is the case, I need to get outside and walk around a little.
Have a great week!


----------



## crebel

Good morning!  It is in the chilly teens here with a warm up expected all the way into the high 20s.  It is foggy as well, so I won't start my drive home until it has lifted later in the morning or early afternoon.

Everyone have a safe and happy day.


----------



## Brownskins

Carrie Chute said:


> The Good Morning Thread is just a place to say "Good morning!"  Technically, it's not just about weather, but it seems that where it goes a lot of times. Have things calmed down in Dallas area?
> Hope you have a wonderful rest of your week.


Thank you Carrie. We had a wonderful NYE. We rang in the new year with about 30 friends at our place. January 1st though, we had to drive about 6 hours in order to comfort a friend whose mom passed away during the holidays... also, our church helped out with picking up the debris left by the tornadoes (Garland and Rowlett areas) for several days. Mainly, the assistance was to gather the debris to where the city could pick them up, and to retrieve personal valuables specifically requested by the affected families and business owners. The damage is overwhelming, and the work that needs to be done is huge. We've sent our teams ranging from 30 to 141 on various days, but there is still lots to be done. Second phase will be to provide gift cards to those families whose insurance companies are taking too long to provide temporary monetary assistance. Good morning everyone!!!!! Have a great year ahead (as much as we can control it... I know some events are unavoidable and by circumstance, and in these times we just have to help each other best we can).


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Good Morning from Denton Texas where it is 34 and headed to partly cloudy 40s later.

Despite the traffic, it was good to get back to my office....should have field work in Abilene today or tomorrow.

Have a great day !

((Hey Brownskins...thanks for all you and others are doing to help the cause around Garland/Rowette. I have been working in Texas since last June (FEMA) on flooding issues throughout the State))


----------



## Annalog

Good morning from central Florida. It is currently in the mid 50s and headed to the mid 60s. My daughter and I arrived yesterday. Today we are going to Harry Potter world. Tomorrow we are going to the race expo and Epcot. We are both excited and a bit worried about the marathon on Sunday; my daughter because she has caught a cold and me because I am getting over one and haven't run much in the past two weeks. However, we have done the training and should do fine.

Hope your day is wonderful.


----------



## loonlover

Good morning. It was 21 degrees this morning and we are headed to about 47 with clear skies.

More leaf clearing in store for today. The front yard looks great, now to get the back yard looking the same.

Good luck, Anna. We'll be pulling for you and your daughter on Sunday.

Hope it's a great Tuesday for all.


----------



## Sean Sweeney

8 degrees in Mass., feels like -3. Feeding the horses felt like a brick punching me in the face... repeatedly.

Have a great day everyone.


----------



## crebel

Good morning.  Our temperatures are a little brisk this morning as well, 17 degrees and feels like 8, brrrr.  At least the sun is shining!

Everyone have a safe and happy day.


----------



## Andra

Good morning.
It's still nippy in Austin today and we don't have quite as much sun as yesterday.  But we may still go out an walk at lunch.
Anna - good luck with your marathon - living vicariously through your photos since DH thinks he may want to try that one day (the Disney one).


----------



## Brownskins

NapCat said:


> ((Hey Brownskins...thanks for all you and others are doing to help the cause around Garland/Rowette. I have been working in Texas since last June (FEMA) on flooding issues throughout the State))




Thanks! That is what community is for! Have a great day everyone! It is 36 here in Dallas.


----------



## spotsmom

Good morning! It has finally gotten above freezing for the first time in 10 days. Maybe some snow and icicles will melt. 

Report in on Harry Potter world, Anna!


----------



## Sarah Chute

Annalog said:


> Good morning from central Florida. It is currently in the mid 50s and headed to the mid 60s. My daughter and I arrived yesterday. Today we are going t Harry Potter world. Tomorrowwe to the race expo and Epcot. We are both excited and a bit worried about the marathon on Sunday; my daughter because she has caught a cold and me because I am getting over one and haven't run much in the past two weeks. However, we have done the training and should do fine.
> 
> Hope your day is wonderful.


Have fun at Harry Potter world!! We went there last spring. Very magical, it felt just like the movies and books.


----------



## Annalog

My daughter and I had a great time at Harry Potter World. She had been last May and knew what to expect. The weather was perfect with overcast skies and reasonable temperatures; it will be great if the weather on Sunday is just lime today's. We had butterbeer icream in the morning and hot butterbeer at lunch. I now have an interactive wand (Professor McGonagall's) and my daughter had to take the interactive wand she bought in May in for "wand repair" as it had stopped working. We rode most of the rides together but I rode the Dragon Challenge rollercoaster alone. We rode the Harry Potter and the Forbidden Journey ride twice as we had received fast passes due to a breakdown on the Harry Potter and the Escape from Gringotts ride resulting in an excessive wait time. We left early as we need to keep our days short.


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Good Morning

42 in Denton, Texas with a chance of rain....

...all and all, I would rather be at Harry Potter World !!!

Have a great day !


----------



## Andra

Good morning.
I agree NapCat - today would be an excellent day to be at Harry Potter world.
It's in the low 40s and already damp in Austin.  I guess I won't get to go walk outside in the sunshine at lunch today.  Oh well.  We have 70-degree weather coming up closer to the weekend so hopefully we will get some more sun with that.
We are going to see Brian Regan in San Antonio on Saturday for DH's birthday.  He is going to be at the Majestic.  It's going to be interesting being down on the Riverwalk this time around since they have drained it and are working to clean out the sediment.  So we will either see an empty Riverwalk or one that is part-way filled back up.


----------



## Annalog

Good morning from central Florida. Mid 50s and raining headed to high 60s with intermittent showers. Today is the running expo, Epcot, and the final night of the Osborne Family Lights. We are stopping at Walgreens on the way as I have a puffy eyelid. Hope it is not a stye or pink eye. It seemed fine when I went to sleep.

Hope your day is wonderful.


----------



## loonlover

Good morning. 24 degrees here with sunshine but rain beginning sometime tonight.

Anna, hope your eye gets better fast.

More leaf clearing on my agenda today with some help from II. I have my doubts all will be gone before the rain gets here. I enjoy all the trees in my yard and around us except at leaf clearing time.

Hope everyone has a great day.


----------



## Jane917

After a few days of snow and ice, SW Washington is back in action. This morning the sun is out, the skies are clear. It is a chilly 29 degrees, but we are working into a dry week ahead.


----------



## 864

Good morning, KBoards Family!!! 

I am hoping to accomplish some more decluttering today. Need to sort through LOTS of papers and make new file folders and throw things away. It always feels good when that's done, but I can procrastinate the heck outta that before I get to it. 

Hope you all have a happy day.


----------



## geoffthomas

Good day all from Maryland.
It was 15 when I got up, rose to 28 on the porch and has hit 33.
Today is the predicted cold day of the week.  They tell us that we will be in the 40s the rest of the week.


----------



## Annalog

Good morning from central Florida. It is in the mid 50s and headed to the mid 70s. My eye swelling was apparently an allergic reaction to something as it went away with Benedryl.  Getting ready to head to the 5K and then Animal Kingdom.

Hope your day is wonderful.


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Good Morning from a foggy Lewisville, Texas

I am headed to McKinney for some field work today...nice town.

Have a great day


----------



## loonlover

Good morning. 42 degrees and it will be rainy for a good part of the day.

Some grocery shopping on the agenda while letting II sleep. He works building security at the arena 11-7 tonight. 

Hope everyone has a great Thursday.


----------



## geoffthomas

Good Morning from Maryland.
It is 31 here with a high of 44 coming later.
It will be cloudy today.  I miss the sun already.


----------



## crebel

Good morning.  It is rainy here this morning at a "warm-ish" 36 degrees heading to the 40s.  Had some flurries last night, but no measurable snow expected until maybe over the weekend when temperatures are expected to plummet.

Everyone have a safe and happy day.  Hope your eye is still feeling better, Anna.  I'm glad the Benadryl helped.


----------



## TheLemontree

Good morning all, 

Foggy and drizzly here this morning but warm. My husband texted on his way to work that the air smells like the sea which, given this is a harbor town should be no great surprise I guess, but it's a good smell. 

But there's a not so good smell coming from the baby so I'm off to sort that


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Good Morning

It is a foggy 49 in the Dallas region, headed to the 60s. Nice










Have a great day !!


----------



## loonlover

Good morning. 51 degrees with patchy fog and an expected high in the 60s. It warmed up nicely overnight.

The Harlem Globetrotters are at the arena tonight. I should be able to get some reading done.

Hope everyone's weekend gets off to a good start.


----------



## crebel

Good morning.  Big time foggy here as well.  I can't even see the trees across my back yard.  Temperatures in the mid-30s, more rain expected.

LL, I haven't seen the Harlem Globetrotters in years.  I expect they have added some sort of Meadowlark Lemon tribute this year.  Will you get to watch any of it (if you're interested in doing so)?

Everyone have a safe and happy day.


----------



## MelodieRochelle

I live out in the middle of the woods and I woke up surrounded by fresh snow and freezing winds! It gives me the relaxation I need for writing though at least! Especially when I am cuddled up next to a toasty fire in the old fireplace.


----------



## Annalog

Good evening from central Florida. Tomorrow is our third morning of waking up early to run before sunrise so I know that I won't have time to post. My eye is still fine but I am definitely allergic to something here so am still taking Benedryl. We ran the 10K in the rain today. Apparently there were over 12,500 runners entered for each of the 5K and 10K races.. I was dressed as Sully from Monsters Inc. and my daughter was Jessie from Toy Story. Mike and Sully were on the course so we stopped for a character photo. We saw the new Star Wars movie instead of going to the parks. Tomorrow is the half marathon and our only other planned activity is to meet with a Facebook group of runners running their first marathon at Walt Disney World this Sunday. There are supposed to be over 26,000 runners for each of the half and full marathon races. 

Hope your day is wonderful.


----------



## crebel

Good morning.  Another foggy morning in southeast Iowa and the arctic air is moving in.  It is currently 21 degrees with a wind chill of 9.  By tonight we are expected to be in single digit temperatures with wind chills in the -20s!

Everyone have a safe and happy day and STAY WARM!


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Good Morning

It is a breezy and drizzly 40 in Lewisville, TX
....after reading all of Anna's activities, I am so exhausted,








I may just have to take a Nap !!

Have a great weekend


----------



## loonlover

Good morning. It is currently 51 degrees which is the expected high today. Temps will drop as the day goes by but I'm sure glad we aren't getting as cold as Iowa. There were thunderstorms during the night with the possibility of more rain today.



crebel said:


> LL, I haven't seen the Harlem Globetrotters in years. I expect they have added some sort of Meadowlark Lemon tribute this year. Will you get to watch any of it (if you're interested in doing so)?


We instituted additional security measures at the arena for the first time so I didn't try to make it in to see any of the game. I would think they surely did mention Meadowlark Lemon last night. Geese Ausbie is from Little Rock so he always gets introduced at the event. I did see him leave so I know he was there again last night. I've worked the floor one time when they were here and thoroughly enjoyed myself.

Today started well as II took me out for breakfast when he got home from work. I never turn down the opportunity to go out for breakfast.

Hope everyone is having a great Saturday. Stay safe and warm.


----------



## loonlover

Good morning. Chilly at 27 degrees but at least the rain quit before it got so cold.

Good luck to Annalog in the marathon this morning.

Hope everyone has a peaceful Sunday.


----------



## crebel

Good morning and Holy Moly, no one won the Powerball jackpot last night!  It is sunny here even though the actual temperature is -1 and with the wind chill -21.  I don't intend to leave my house today!

Everyone have a safe and happy day.


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Good Morning

I was going to complain about our 27 degrees in Lewisville, Tx until I read Crebel's chill factor......brrr

Yeah, no Powerball....(we had our resignation letters in draft ! giggle) Oh well, more to split next week !

Hope everyone is having a restful Sunday !


----------



## Annalog

Good evening from central Florida. I am posting tonight as we will set no wake up alarms.  Yesterday we completed the half marathon. I was dressed as Mad Madam Mim and my daughter was Mary Poppins. Today I dressed as Edna Mode ("No capes, darling!") and my daughter was Mrs. Incredible. We both successfully completed the WDW Dopey Challenge and first marathons today. We used run/walk intervals and ran together for the first three races (5K, 10K, and half marathon).We tried to take it easy for those but my daughter and I have very different running styles and approach to running. We started from different corrals for the marathon and worked at running as we had each trained. I have learned that I can reach for reserves that I rarely use. It was a wonderful experience.

Hope your day is wonderful.


----------



## Annalog

Good morning from central Florida. It is currently 49°F and cloudy with mid 60s expected later.

While I did not set an alarm, all the water I drank to stay hydrated and the coughing due to an allergic reaction to something in Florida resulted in me waking up at 2 AM. I have taken a Benedryl and am waiting for it to work. I am feeling much better after the races than I expected. I am a bit stiff and sore but nothing like after the Dumbo Double Dare (10K and half marathon) back in 2014. I had blisters on both big toes after the marathon but an ice bath, my first, after we got back to where we are staying caused them to shrink. I added bandaids to protect them before putting on compression socks and different shoes (a new pair of running shoes that I have been wearing between races). 

We went back to Epcot for the rest of the day where we got photos wearing all of our medals (6 medals - one for each race, one for the Goofy Race and a Half Challenge, and one for the Dopey Challenge) with Mickey Mouse, Minnie Mouse, and Goofy. Tomorrow we will try to get photos in the Magic Kingdom with Donald Duck, Pluto, and Goofy. The characters were great; each one yesterday pointed out the medal for the race or challenge that they represented. (Pluto for the 5K, Minnie Mouse for the 10K, Donald Duck for the half marathon, Mickey Mouse for the full marathon, Goofy for the half marathon and full marathon challenge, and Dopey for the four race challenge.) We ate dinner in Morocco, did some shopping while walking/limping/hobbling around the World Showcase where we had done our "Victory lap" (final mile where we were safe from the dreaded sweepers). We also rode the ride in Mexico and finished with a ride on Mission Mars (green version without the spinning). 

Most of the photos are either on my daughter's phone or not yet downloaded from the photo package I will be purchasing from marathonfoto.com or the Disney photo package my daughter pre-purchased. The packages include all the photos identified as us so we have had photos taken by nearly every photographer we saw. 

My official times:
5K - 1:04:25
10 - 1:47:06
Half marathon - 3:45:11
Full marathon - 7:37:49

My daughter started the marathon two corrals behind me but finished ahead of me with a time of 7:26:41.

Hope your day is wonderful.


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Good Morning to all and Congratulations Anna !!

27 chill factor in Denton, Tx with a cloudy day ahead of us.

Hope everyone's week is off to a good start.


----------



## Sean Sweeney

WTG Anna! You finished it faster than I would have, that's for sure.

Anyway, just drying out here; we had some pretty wild rain yesterday, and now it's cooooold. 29 degrees right now, feels like 16. I need to move to a place where the air doesn't hurt my face. Supposed to get up to 31 today, and it's nice and sunny.

Have a great day.


----------



## Annalog

Sean Sweeney said:


> WTG Anna! You finished it faster than I would have, that's for sure.


30 seconds slower and I probably would have been swept and put on the non-finishers bus. The balloon ladies mark the end of the racers. I was just fast enough.


----------



## loonlover

Congratulations, Anna!

Good morning. 21 degrees here headed to the low 40s.

Hope everyone has a great Monday.


----------



## crebel

Good morning!  It is positively tropical here after yesterday's hideous below zero temperatures; 15 degrees with no wind chill and going to the 20s!

Congratulations, Anna!  Everyone have a safe and happy day.


----------



## Andra

Congratulations Anna!!

Good morning from Austin where it is sunny and cold.  I am back at work after my mini-vacation last week and I'm not sure who put all this new stuff on my desk.  It's going to be a busy week.


----------



## spotsmom

Happy Monday!  Way to go Anna!! I'm proud to know you!

Lightly snowing this morning with the sun peeking out. 

Enjoy your day!


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Good Morning

33 in Denton, Tx brrr....headed to sunny 60s.....ahhh

Have a great day !


----------



## Annalog

Good morning from central Florida. It is currently in the low 40s and headed to the mid 60s with sunny skies, similar to the weather yesterday. 

Yesterday we went to Magic Kingdom with beautiful, but cool, weather. It was a perfect day to go to the park. We both took all six medals with us but only wore the Dopey medal; we had the other five medals (5K, 10K, Half, Full, and Goofy) wrapped in cloth so that they would not clank and scratch each other; all are metal except for the 5K medal. They are much too heavy to wear more than one for more than a short period of time. At some of the more special photo opportunities we put all the medals on and supported the spread bling on our crossed forearms from one elbow to the other. After each photo stop we wrapped the others back up again and enjoyed the park. We congratulated anyone we saw wearing a medal and we were congratulated by runners and nonrunners alike. A few times we believe we got special treatment from cast members who saw that we were Dopey such as when we were in the FastPass line for Thunder Mountain Railroad and were directed to front row seats. Another time, late in the day, we were trying to buy a beverage in a special souvenir cup with 5 of the characters on the medals running that we had seen fellow runners carrying. As it was late in the day by this time, the place that we had been told about was sold out. They directed us to Casey's on Main Street where we were directed to a third spot. When we asked there, the cast member let us know that they were out but recommended trying the first spot. We let her know that was where we had started. She then asked us if we had a few minutes and we said that we did. She got on her radio and talked with someone to see if there were two of the cups left anywhere. Eventually, she heard that there were two somewhere. She asked us to wait and went there and brought them back. She asked us what we wanted them filled with, Coke with lots of ice for me and ice water for my daughter. She said that the water would be the same price as the Coke and my daughter agreed that she knew that it was really the cups that we were buying. We wrote down the cast member's name and stopped at City Hall on the way out to give Jana recognition as someone who had gone above and beyond to provide a special experience. 

At least two times during conversations with strangers about our medals, I was asked my age. The first time was when my daughter asked a cast member in a shop if some specific merchandise was available. After answering the question, the young woman, who I believe was from Japan, congratulated us on our medals and asked which race it was for. When my daughter explained that it was for all four races and that we had never run a full marathon before, the young lady looked at me and asked very politely if she could ask me my age. I said that I was 61 and had started running when I was 58. She started bowing to me and let me know that she was impressed and wanted to honor me. I thanked her. 

Another time was during our 10 minute wait for the cast member fetching the souvenir cups.The last Dance Party parade of the day was going on in front of the castle. I was dancing in place to the music; well, I call it dancing but my daughter had asked what I was doing and I said that I was having too much fun to keep still. A couple people walked past wearing medals and we congratulated them. They saw our medals and congratulated us. One of them noticed that we were wearing the Dopey medals and we talked a bit. After learning that we had done our first marathon as part of Dopey (it is a crazy thing to do), one asked me my age and I answered. "How can you be doing more on your feet this late in the day?" I replied that I did move stiffly after I had been still awhile and going down stairs was a bit of a problem but once I was moving, I was fine.

We left the park during the final fireworks to beat the rush to the express monorail to the parking lot. We were able to get on the next one that arrived. We had checked out of the timeshare that morning before going to the parks and checked into a hotel for our last night. We fly back to Arizona. I will spend one more day at my daughter's house before driving home the next day.

This amazing vacation from normal life is coming to an end. I am looking forward to doing something other than running in my spare time. The chickens and garden need some extra attention. 

Hope your day is wonderful.


----------



## loonlover

Good morning. 28 degrees with sunny skies and heading to the mid 50s. Sounds like a good day to me.

Wow, Anna. All I can say is congratulations, well done. Safe travels.

Hope everyone has a great Tuesday.


----------



## crebel

Good morning.  Temperatures are in the chilly single digits again and we had a dusting of snow overnight, just enough to make the evergreens look pretty.

Anna, it sounds like you had a truly wonderful time on your vacation.  How special that your hard work and dedication got extra notice, congratulations again.

Everyone have a safe and happy day.


----------



## Annalog

Thanks LL and Chris. We are at the airport waiting to board. I am sitting and my daughter is standing at the charging station charging her laptop and phone. Staying out late last night is catching up with me so I am sure that I will be sleeping on this flight.


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Good Morning

41 in Lewisville, TX and headed to cloudy 60s.
I am glad Anna is home....it is exhausting just to read what she does !!

Have a great day


----------



## Andra

Good morning!
It's 37 in Austin this morning but we are supposed to be sunny again like yesterday.  I was babysitting an offsite meeting yesterday so I get to play catch-up today.  But first, off to walk laps around the building.
Anna - CONGRATULATIONS!!  I'm glad that you were able to finish your events and had such a great time.


----------



## loonlover

Good morning. 25 degrees here with sunny skies. The expected high is in the upper 50s. I'll take it.

Errands to run this morning (the fridge is rather bare). I'll be working all day tomorrow so must get some things done today.

Hope your Wednesday is a good one.


----------



## crebel

Good morning.  No clue what the temperatures are right now, but it is sunny out and I think I heard we may reach the 30s today.

Everyone have a safe and happy day!


----------



## Sarah Chute

Good morning! Looks like it will be another grey day here in the PNW.
Anna, that's funny-- I actually ran (my first) half-marathon the day after your races.  That sounds like an amazing trip!

I've got quite a bit of homework this week but I'm trying to sneak in some writing here and there-- I'm nearly finished with my first draft of my first novel (historical fiction mystery) and I'm so excited.  
Everyone have a happy day!


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Good Morning

Nice day on queue in the Dallas area......
....more importantly, for all you RiffTrax fans (Andra) tonight is *Starship Troopers LIVE*










Have a great day !!


----------



## loonlover

Good morning. Currently 32 and heading to 64.

I'll be sitting in the arena all day, reading. But I think I'll be near the door so maybe I can stand outside for a few minutes occasionally. New security measures are making for some additional hours. Not sure yet that I see everything that is being implemented as a positive.

Hope everyone has a great day.


----------



## Sean Sweeney

Good morning, ladies and gents: a snowy morning here in the Commonwealth. 18 degrees currently, feels like 9, and we're supposed to hit 30 today. Supposedly. We'll see.

Have a great day, everyone. All British icons, submit yourself to bubble wrap immersion.


----------



## Andra

NapCat said:


> ....more importantly, for all you RiffTrax fans (Andra) tonight is *Starship Troopers LIVE*


Oops! I'm not sure how DH missed the announcement of this one. Going off to check for available tickets now.
And I also agree with Sean - please no more.

It's Thursday so only one more day before a long weekend. I am planning to hole up and watch movies over the break.
Be safe and try to have a good day.


----------



## crebel

Good morning.  We appear to have a nice day weather-wise, already 40 degrees and expected to climb a bit before sub-zero temperatures return for the weekend.

Today we have been parents for 35 years (daughter's birthday). I don't know where the time has gone, but I am extremely proud of the woman she is - we must have done something right!

Everyone have a safe and happy day.


----------



## Annalog

Congratulations, Sarah, on your first half marathon!

Good morning from Arizona. I am driving from my daughter's house in central Arizona to my doctor's office in southern Arizona. It is sunny but cold, mid 30s. I had started coughing the afternoon before the marathon and I have been wheezing prettly badly the past couple days. Flying while congested is no fun. I am actually feeling better today but am not taking any chances as I go back to work on Sunday.

Hope your day is wonderful.


----------



## Sarah Chute

Thanks!

The day started with a dead car battery    (left a door open, which kept the lights on, I think) but it is an otherwise beautiful day here in Bellingham.  The sun is out and while it is still cold, there are cloudless blue skies.
Have a happy day!


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Good Morning

We have a nice sunny day on queue in the Dallas area...and it is Friday !....and a long weekend coming up.
The World is Good !!

Have a great day !!


----------



## loonlover

Good morning. 53 degrees and overcast with a slight chance of rain.

Even with the overcast skies here, NapCat is right and the world is good.

Monster Jam at the arena tonight. So glad I'm tucked away in an office behind the scenes for this show.

Hope everyone's weekend gets off to a good start.


----------



## Annalog

Good morning from southern Arizona. It is cool, overcast, an I am home. I agree with NapCat and LoonLover, the world is good!

I went to my doctor on my way home yesterday concerning my cough and ear. Apparently I have viral bronchitis but NO symptoms of any bacterial infection! Wonderful news! My blood pressure was elevated, probably due to me skipping a few diuretic meds, taking some Sudaphed, early mornings, runing 48.6 miles, flying, etc. I am to take full pills instead of half until it comes down but no real concern unless it stays up for more than a couple days.

Today is more laundry, unpacking, and resting. And a short run around the neighborhood. 

Hope your day is full of wonder.


----------



## Andra

Happy Friday!
I have been on the move since I walked in the door today.  But the sun is shining here also and I am planning to duck out early.  We didn't do RiffTrax last night, but Saturday we are going to see The Amazing Acrocats 

I hope that Friday is treating you well and that you have a great weekend.


----------



## crebel

Fridays are when our 2-year old granddaughter is with me all day, so "Good Afternoon!" is the best I can do most Fridays.  It looks kind of grey and gloomy out the windows and the noon weather report said it is 28 degrees, a typical January day for Iowa.

Everyone have a safe and happy day.


----------



## Sean Sweeney

Happy weekend everyone. A gray, rainy morning here in Massachusetts. No fiction today: Covering a game at 1:30 (leaving here at noon), making a quick run for horse grain at 11, and the Pats play at 4:30. Back to it tomorrow.

Anyway, like I said, wet and overcast: 34 degrees right now and expected to get to 37, but down to 23 tonight. Brr.


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Good Morning

Denton, Texas has a chill factor of 38 with rain/snow in the forecast.
My best friends from home (Nevada) will be in town (Denton) this weekend.....I am really looking forward to seeing them.

Have a great weekend


----------



## crebel

Good morning!  Currently it is 30 degrees and clear, but that will be our high for the day and minor snow is expected tonight.

I completely missed that yesterday was my 7th anniversary of being a KBoard's member.  It even says so right over there under my avatar, "Member #1600 since January 15, 2009"!  I still love this place and have made some wonderful online and real life friends here through the years. 

Everyone have a safe and happy day.


----------



## loonlover

Good morning. It was 38 when I arose and will only get to 48 or so today. But the precipitation (possible wet snow flakes) has been taken out of the forecast.

Monster Jam was pretty uneventful last night as far as my job was concerned. Hope the same is true tonight. II is experiencing working while an event is going on this weekend. Says he finds it kind of interesting and it still makes for a fairly easy retirement job. We saw each other in passing last night at the arena. Probably be the case again tonight.

Hope everyone is enjoying their Saturday. I'm being lazy until time to go to "work" again.


----------



## Andra

Not morning and not particularly good - we are back in San Antonio unexpectedly because my dad is in the hospital. He was bleeding in his brain. Asking for prayers please. This came out of left field and we are all in shock.


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Andra said:


> Not morning and not particularly good - we are back in San Antonio unexpectedly because my dad is in the hospital. He was bleeding in his brain. Asking for prayers please. This came out of left field and we are all in shock.


[size=18pt]
Oh Andra, I am so sorry.
Prayers of course


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Good Morning from a chilly (30 degrees) Denton Texas.

My best friends from Nevada are here visiting and we are having a wonderful weekend of going to fun places and fine eateries !!

Hope everyone is having a good weekend


----------



## Andra

Thank God!
He made it through the night. They are prepping him for surgery to try to get the blood off his brain. That is risky too and we have no guarantee that he will get through that but the Dr says the benefits outweigh the risks so they are going to be agressive about it.


----------



## crebel

Good morning.  

Praying for strength for you and your family, Andra.

It is ugly cold here this morning, actual temperature -6 with wind chill of -24 (-17/-36 in northern Iowa), had a dusting of snow overnight.  I don't intend to leave the house today.

Everyone have a safe and happy day.


----------



## loonlover

Good morning. Not going to say anything about our temps this morning. Do have a chance for a few snow flakes early tomorrow morning.

Andra, thoughts and prayers are with you. Hope the surgery goes well.


----------



## Andra

I know this really is not the right place, but I feel you are friends. 
The surgery was successful.  They were able to remove about 75% of the blood.  In hindsight the surgery was the right call.  The brain swelling has gone down.  Now its just wait and see.  He will be sedated today.  Not expecting him to be responsive for another day or two.  Recovery will be slow.  No way yet to tell what impairment he will have or if it will be permanent.


----------



## loonlover

Good morning. 25 degrees with a dusting of snow in a few places. I saw a few flakes on the grill cover when I put the dogs out. Should be mostly an uneventful day around here weather wise.

Andra, thinking of you and your family this morning.

Hoping everyone has a good day.


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Good Morning

28 in Lewisville, TX and headed to sunny 40s.

Have a great day


----------



## Annalog

Andra, thinking of you and your family.

Good morning from southern Arizona. It is in the low 30s and headed to the high 60s with mostly sunny skies. I was back at work yesterday and will have my next day off Friday. I am coughing much less this morning; maybe it will take me more than my estimated three days to get through the family size bag of Ricola cough drops. 

Hope your day is wonderful.


----------



## Andra

The sun is shining in San Antonio this morning and my dad had an uneventful night. Right now that is certainly a good thing. My mom is starting to get frustrated at the wait. She wants him awake and healthy RIGHT NOW even though she knows that is not realistic. There is a walking trail around here and I think I may drag her out once the Dr comes by.


----------



## crebel

Good morning.  Temperature is all the way up to 8 today and no wind chill, woohoo, we're having a heat wave!

Andra, uneventful sounds like a good thing right now, I appreciate you keeping us posted and still have your family in my thoughts and prayers.

Everybody have a safe and happy day.


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Good Morning

Running late.....Have a great day


----------



## loonlover

Good morning. Chilly with mostly cloudy skies. Not complaining.

Hope everyone has a good day.


----------



## crebel

loonlover said:


> Good morning. Chilly with mostly cloudy skies. Not complaining.
> 
> Hope everyone has a good day.


Ditto, although snow will be coming in sometime later today; nothing too significant, maybe a couple of inches.

Everyone have a safe and happy day. See you all on the other side after the great KBoards' migration this afternoon!


----------



## Jane917

Another drizzly day in SW Washington.


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Good Morning

Wednesday already !! 31 in Denton, Tx, headed to 50 (maybe) with clouds.

Have a great day !


----------



## loonlover

Good morning. 32-33 degrees with cloudy skies. Some precipitation fell overnight - mostly rain in our area.

Haircuts on tap for this morning. The temps should have risen enough by the time we get out that the few icy spots there are will have thawed.

Hope everyone has a good day.


----------



## crebel

Good morning!  18 degrees here headed to the mid-20s and cloudy.  We had about 3" of snow overnight, a little more than predicted but pretty insignificant.  Certainly nothing like the storm predicted to slam the east coast this weekend!

Everyone have a safe and happy day.


----------



## NapCat (retired)

PATCHY FOG AND DRIZZLE OR LIGHT RAIN WILL CONTINUE THIS MORNING ACROSS MUCH OF NORTH AND CENTRAL TEXAS. SOME FOG MAY BE DENSE IN SPOTS WHICH WILL CAUSE REDUCTIONS IN VISIBILITY. MOTORISTS ARE URGED TO EXERCISE CAUTION AND SLOW DOWN WHEN DRIVING AS RAPID CHANGES IN HORIZONTAL VISIBILITY MAY OCCUR DUE TO FOG AND DRIZZLE. A FEW ISOLATED SHOWERS AND A RUMBLE OF THUNDER OR TWO WILL BE POSSIBLE THROUGH DAY BREAK. THE BETTER CHANCES FOR MORE NUMEROUS SHOWERS AND A FEW EMBEDDED THUNDERSTORMS WILL OCCUR DURING THE LATE MORNING TO AFTERNOON HOURS AHEAD OF A SHARP COLD FRONT THAT WILL CONTINUE TO MOVE THROUGH THE REGION TODAY. WIDESPREAD SEVERE WEATHER IS NOT ANTICIPATED AT THIS TIME...BUT THE STRONGEST STORMS WILL BE CAPABLE OF PRODUCING MORE FREQUENT CLOUD TO GROUND LIGHTNING AND SMALL HAIL. TEMPERATURES IN THE WAKE OF THE COLD FRONT WILL BE CHILLY WITH READINGS IN THE 30S AND 40S WHILE TEMPERATURES AHEAD OF THE BOUNDARY WILL REMAIN MILD WITH VALUES IN THE LOW TO MID 50S.

We have it all in Denton Texas this morning !!
I am actually glad I have meetings scheduled all day.

Have a great day


----------



## loonlover

Good morning. We have the possibility of some rain, freezing rain, and snow through noon tomorrow. The current temp is right at 32 with the high to be only a few degrees higher. Thunderstorms rumbled through earlier this morning.

II works the 3-11 building security shift at the arena today. Guess it may take him a little longer to get home tonight than usual.

Hope everyone has a good day. Stay safe.


----------



## crebel

Good afternoon!  First time I have been able to access KB since I posted in this thread yesterday.  Hopefully I don't lose it again.

Everyone have a safe and happy day.


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Good Morning from Denton, Texas..

...where the chill factor is 26, headed to cloudy 40s.....maybe.

Happy Friday !!


----------



## crebel

Good morning.  Typical January weather here, 24 going to 30, enough snow to cover the ground. 

I'm pleased to be out of the path of the blizzard heading up the east coast.  Hope you all were able to stock up before grocery shelves emptied!  Be safe.


----------



## loonlover

Good morning. 30 degrees and 4-5 inches of snow on the ground with ice underneath that. A high close to 40 is expected today.

So far we have power and we don't have to be anywhere until II's shift at the arena tomorrow night from 11-7. A lot of melting should take place between now and then.

Everyone have a good day and stay safe and warm.


----------



## Scout

Good morning! Getting ready for the snowstorm.. Woo Hoo!


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Good Morning from Lewisville, Tx where it is right at the freezing mark. Cool and Cloudy on queue.

My mail has finally caught up to me, so I get to read my Christmas Cards (even a couple of packages in there...)

......_Merry Christmas, NapCat !!_









Have a great weekend.....those of you back East, stay warm and safe


----------



## loonlover

Good morning. 30 degrees here, not quite as cold as forecast. We're to get up to 40 so more melting will occur. The sun came out yesterday the roads that were plowed or treated are dry. I'm sure there are still lots of slick places where melting and refreezing occurred.

Everyone in the path of the storm, stay safe.


----------



## Andra

Stay safe everyone.
We are still in San Antonio with my dad. There is not much to report. We are going to wait a while longer before making any decisions.


----------



## crebel

Oops, was so busy checking out how everyone was doing in the storm areas, I forgot to say good morning.

Still thinking of you and your family, Andra - don't forget to take care of yourself.


----------



## loonlover

Andra, thanks for checking in. We're still thinking of you.


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Good Morning

We have 48 in Lewisville, Tx....headed to breezy 60s....might be a nice afternoon to walk through the Arboretum.

Have a restful Sunday. Those of you in the East...take it easy on those snow shovels !!


----------



## loonlover

Good morning. 25 degrees when I arose, heading to 50 with sunshine.

II worked last night so we went out for breakfast when he got home. I could get used to this pattern, at least on the days he doesn't head straight to bed when he gets home.

Hope everyone has a safe and quiet day.


----------



## Andra

It is sunny and in the 40s in San Antonio this morning.
My brother came up yesterday and we decided to wait another week before making any irrevocable decisions. The doctors say the damage to the right side of his brain is extensive and if he comes out of the coma he may not have movement on the left side and he may have lost his language skills.  Apparently being left-handed means that your language center is on the right side of the brain.  But theneurologists also say that when it comes to the brain there are no absolute answers.  So we prayed about it and decided to put him in God's hands and have faith that God will take care of him.
Faith is hard when I see Daddy in that bed instead of outside but I am trying. We are eating and sleeping and generally feeling ok.  Honestly the waiting is excruciating. This is beyond my control and I can't fix it. I don't know when I will get back to work. The hotel bill is getting larger every day. And I can't do anything about any of it. I amalso around other people most of the time. I feel selfish but I am used to some time by myself each day.
Sorry for the vent. I don't want too many details out on FB because that is where we are posting updates for my cousins and such.

Glad to hear the snowbound folks are ok.


----------



## geoffthomas

Andra - know that we are keeping you and your family in our prayers.

We have been snowed in, here in the Nations Capital.
The bus/subway (Metro) system has been closed. They even closed a couple of the interstates.
Today's high is 30. And at least it is sunny today.

This is what my driveway and cars looked like from the carport.

This is what my porch looked like. Even though it is screened in there was 2 inches of snow because of the blowing and the light snow.

Things will get better.


----------



## Annalog

Andra, thinking of you and your family.


----------



## loonlover

((((((Hugs))))), Andra. Come and vent when you need to and take care of yourself. It is our nature to want to fix things and so hard when we can't.  Thinking of you and your family.


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Monday Morning in Denton Texas brings 54 degrees and wind whipped clouds......

....More importantly it also brings Prayers to Andra and her family


----------



## loonlover

Good morning. 42 degrees heading to 60.

II has an early morning doctor's appt, then I'm off to the arena to get stuff ready for a banquet next week. I don't know if we'll be polishing and sorting silverware, folding napkins, or other assorted chores.

Hope everyone has a good day.


----------



## crebel

Good morning. 32 degrees here and supposed to warm up a few more degrees before falling again tonight in time for a little slushy/snowy precipitation, nothing significant.

{{{{hugs}}}} Andra again today, wish I could do more for you.

Everyone have a safe and happy day.


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Good Morning from Denton Texas where we may have Spring-like weather again..

Have a great day.


----------



## loonlover

Good morning. Yesterday's high was 65. It won't be quite as warm today, but it still won't be wintry temps.

Polished a lot of silverware yesterday; today will be spent wrapping it for next week's banquet.

Hope everyone has a great Tuesday.


----------



## crebel

Good morning.  Still cold here with temperatures expected to be in the 20s all day and wind chills in the teens.  Roads were somewhat treacherous last night and still today when we got an hour or two of icy rain before an inch of snow.  DH and his basketball officiating crew made it to a game a little over an hour away last night sliding off the road once, only to have the game cancelled after they arrived.  It took them over 2 hours to drive home but they made it safely.

Everyone have a safe and happy day.


----------



## geoffthomas

Well it is hitting 45 here today.
A lot of melting going on.
But we only just got our street plowed this morning.
It will be several days before things are "normal".  The county does not know when they will begin trash collection, which was stopped last Friday.

Andra we continue to keep you in our thoughts.


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Good Morning

I am off to Texarkana, with stops along the way...










...looks like nice weather for a long road trip.

Have a great day


----------



## loonlover

Good morning. It is 26 degrees heading to only 49 with sunny skies.

Have a good day.


----------



## Leslie

Good morning from southern Maine where it is 40 degrees and trying to be sunny.

L


----------



## crebel

Good morning!  It is a frosty 28 here right now, but we are also supposed to reach temperatures in the 40s today - oh happy day of melting!

Everyone have a safe and happy day.


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Good Morning from Denton, TX where we are headed to sunny 60s

Have a great day !!


----------



## loonlover

Good morning. We're headed to the 60s also, but not expecting that much sunshine.

Finished with the pre-banquet stuff yesterday so don't expect to work again until next Thursday, the day of the banquet. My fingers are a little stiff from rolling silverware into napkins and the shoulders are saying don't lift any more heavy tubs for a little while.

Hope everyone has a great Thursday.


----------



## crebel

Good morning.  Temperatures are in the 30s, staying in the 30s, and we have some wind.

LL, rolling silverware and napkins is my least favorite job when preparing for a banquet - ugh.  I bet you are glad to have that done.

Everyone have a safe and happy day.  Anyone heard from Andra?  She and her family are still much on my mind.


----------



## geoffthomas

It is 21 around here with 37 later - sunny at least.
It is nice to know that we can go out if we want to.


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Good Morning from Denton, Tx

Sunny 70s coming up.....headed to a nice weekend

Have a great Friday !!


----------



## crebel

Good morning and a quick *wave* before babysitting granddaughter today.

Everyone have a safe and happy day.


----------



## loonlover

Good morning. A little chilly this morning but will warm up nicely to the 60s.

II worked last night. He'll be working 11 nights in February and seems ok with that number. He wasn't sure he would work after retirement, but this just seemed to come along at the right time and be easy enough he couldn't turn it down. So I get to be lazy and quiet this morning while he sleeps. Then the plan is to tackle some yard work this afternoon.



crebel said:


> LL, rolling silverware and napkins is my least favorite job when preparing for a banquet - ugh. I bet you are glad to have that done.


Not really my favorite thing to do either, but it will make setting tables easier. No trying to line up 4 pieces of silverware with the chairs.

Hope everyone has a great day.


----------



## geoffthomas

Good Morning from Derwood.
It is 28 now with 36 the high later.  Also now we have some snow showers.


----------



## loonlover

Good morning. 45 degrees and heading to 70. Lovely day yesterday - looks like another in store for today.

Hope everyone is having a good weekend.


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Good Morning

Beautiful Spring-like weather in the Dallas area.
I had an exhausting week, so hope to have a relaxing weekend.

Have a great day !


----------



## crebel

Good afternoon.  The doting Gma has finally relinquished the 2 and 6 year olds back to their parents and now has time to relax.  Supposed to be a nice day out with temperatures heading to the 50s.  That will give us time to prepare for the snow storm heading in on Tuesday.

Everyone have a safe and happy rest of the day.


----------



## Jane917

Temps in the 40s, drizzly. We are off to visit some wineries for wine club pickup. Hoping for a break in the clouds so I can get in a nice walk.


----------



## loonlover

Good morning. 58 degrees, cloudy skies and a predicted high in the 70s again. Certainly doesn't seem like the last day of January.

Hope everyone has a peaceful day.


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Good Morning from Lewisville, Texas....

.....where it still feels like Spring...
.........last night I had dinner with friends and we were able to eat on an outdoor patio.

Hope everyone is having a restful Sunday


----------



## geoffthomas

It is 47 going up to 49 for a high.  Sunny.
The high temps (60 later in the week) should melt most of the snow pack on the streets.
There WILL be flooding in low-lying areas.

I will drive to Raleigh, NC early tomorrow morning for some training/meetings.


----------



## Annalog

Good morning from southern Arizona. It is currently 58°F and headed to the low 70s. I will be heading to work soon but will have Tuesday and Wednesday off.

Hope your day is wonderful.


----------



## Andra

Sorry for going awol. It was a rough week.
But yesterday we decided to have them do a tracheostomy for Daddy to get the breathing tube out of his throat. We want to give him enough time to fight this thing and the trach is the best thing we can do. We hope to have it done the beginning of the week. Once he is stable from that we want to move him to a care facility in Victoria so we can get him closer to home. The hotel is nice but we are going on week 3 so the cost is starting to get a little ridiculous.
Thank you all so much for your support and prayers. My family and I appreciate all of you. I wish I could give every one of you a big hug. It really does help having somewhere I can express doubts and vent a little away from my family.
We have had sunshine most of the week and we drag my mom out to the garden on the 10th floor several times a day.


----------



## geoffthomas

Andra we will keep praying for healing and calm.


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Andra said:


> "...I wish I could give every one of you a big hug. It really does help having somewhere I can express doubts and vent a little away from my family..."
> 
> 
> 
> _You have expressed so well what the "Good Morning Thread" means to so many of us.....prayers are with you Andra.
> _
> Warm, blustery day ahead in Denton, Tx
> 
> Hope everyone's week is off to a good start.
Click to expand...


----------



## geoffthomas

Good Morning all.
It is 46 going up to 51 for a high.
It might dizzle a little.
I am driving to Raleigh, NC this morning for some meetings.
Enjoy the day.


----------



## loonlover

Good morning. 52 heading to 64 with a possibility of thunderstorms overnight.

We finally finished clearing the yard of leaves yesterday. Were we ever glad we kept at it until they were done when it rained for a short time last night. We did get it done earlier this year than we did last year. 

Andra, you are still in our thoughts and prayers.

Hope Monday is a good day for all.


----------



## Annalog

Andra, your and your family are in my thoughts.

Good morning from southern Arizona. It is currently 42°F and headed to a high of 47°F in Benson with scattered showers. There is a winter weather and wind advisory in effect until 2 PM. It was windy when I drove home after work last night but the storm did not really hit until after I was in the house. DH just let me know that we still have our front awning but one of the supports is bent. The back awning is fine. The downspout on the shed blew off and the reinforced asparagus cage that he put up a couple days ago blew apart but can be reassembled. All the chicken shelters and chickens are OK. There is snow in the mountains but not lower. It is still windy but not as bad as last night. I will leave for work an hour or so earlier than usual to allow for wind and ice between Benson and Tucson.

Hope your day is wonderful.


----------



## 864

Good morning from Bellingham... 

I've missed much of what's been happening with you, Andra, but am praying for good things... It's so hard to watch loved ones be in pain or sick. Wishing you and your family the best.

It's FEBRUARY!!!  Can you buh-LIEVE it?! 

I'm gonna get out soon for a walk and hope that it will make my day more productive after that.

Here's to a good day, good week, good month, good year! 

GoFightWin!


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Good Morning

I am off for another long trip to Texarkana for some field work. 
Looks like a perfect day for it. Partly cloudy, breezy 70s.

Have a great day.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Good morning!  

Hugs, Andra.  We're thinking of you.

The snow is slowly receding here.  Going out today to get PT for my "quilter's elbow."

Everyone have a great day!

Betsy


----------



## geoffthomas

Good Morning from the Research Triangle La Quinta hotel.
It is 51 today with a high of only 58.  Cooler for the area than yesterday.

Have a great day - all things are possible.


----------



## loonlover

Good morning. Temperatures rose overnight and thunderstorms are in the forecast. It is currently 62 with a forecast high of 72. Temps will be cooler the rest of the week.

Some grocery shopping on the agenda today. Maybe I can make it out between storms.

Hope everyone has a great day. Don't think the ground hog will see his shadow around here.


----------



## crebel

Good morning.  It is not pleasant weather here today, thunderstorms while raining ice - yuck.  I'm pretty sure the weather is responsible for me waking up with a headache this morning, but it could be a post-Iowa caucus hangover (no alcohol involved)!  Thank goodness my phone will be silent now.

Happy Groundhog Day!  I hope it is safe and happy for all.


----------



## 864

Good morning to all! 
Hope the PT helps, Betsy!

Currently easing into the day with a cup of coffee by the fire and the dog at my feet. 
Will soon head out for a walk in the woods.
Hoping to get more accomplished around the house today...need to declutter and actually, the whole house needs to be cleaned... Can I postpone that any more? (probably)

Wishing you all a wonderful day! 
-Carrie


----------



## Jane917

Thinking of you and your family, Andra. Hope the PT works, Betsy. It is a cool 34 degrees and foggy here in SW Washington. Hopefully it will be sunny when the fog burns off.


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Good Morning

I have field work scheduled on several sites around Dallas today....will be nippy and blustery 40s

Have a great day


----------



## loonlover

Good morning. 35 degrees and heading to 53 or so. Yesterday turned into a very nice day once the clouds blew away. 

Housework on the agenda again before working tomorrow. The only concert scheduled this month was postponed due to illness. There will still be some opportunities to work since this is Home Show month and other assorted things.

Hope everyone has a good day.


----------



## Andra

We have gone to comfort care only for Daddy. The damage is too severe for him to overcome and he would have to be in a nursing facility forever. He would hate not being able to move around and get outside and play with his tractor and chainsaws. So we are praying and letting him go. Thank you all very much for your prayers and support over the past few weeks.


----------



## crebel

Good morning to all.

Andra, those are such difficult decisions to make, but I'm thankful you were able to make them as a family out of love for your dad's ultimate well-being. You all will continue to be in my prayers for strength, comfort, and joy of memories as you let your dad go.  {{{{hugs, my friend}}}}


----------



## MichelleB675

Good morning everyone. It's 58 here and rainy.

Andra, you and your family are in my thoughts and prayers. When my MIL was still able to speak she said she didn't want any hospitals or life saving measures, and while we keep thinking the end must be near, she is still hanging on. So we try to keep her as clean and comfortable as possible. She doesn't eat or drink much, can't speak. She can move her head and bend her legs and moan and that's it. It hurts to see her suffering so much and it makes everyone feel helpless knowing there is nothing more to be done. As family and caregivers, it's hard to wrap the mind and heart around that thought, and letting go seems even harder. So I can well imagine what you are going through right now. *hugs*

Today is mine and hubby's anniversary. 16 years. We'll try to celebrate this weekend.


----------



## loonlover

Andra, we continue to keep you in our thoughts and prayers. It is a difficult decision to make. Wishing peace to you and your family.


----------



## Annalog

{{{Hugs Andra and family}}}


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Good Morning

I am off for another 12 hour day of field work near Waco, TX....chill factors in the 20s.....brrrr

[size=14pt]_Andra: I had to make the same decision.....I never regretted it, but it is still hard. Prayers are with you._


----------



## crebel

Good morning.  It is windy and cold right now, but supposed to warm up to the 40s a bit later making for a nice February day.

Everyone have a safe and happy day.


----------



## Andra

It is sunny in San Antonio this morning which seems wrong somehow. Daddy is gone. They called us back to the hospital last night right before midnight. My mom and MIL are already headed home and my husband just left. I am packing up the remainder of a 3-week hotel stay and having a good cry. Then I will head out also. I am glad that Daddy is not suffering any more and I am very greatful that we were not in the room when it happened.
Hug your loved ones today and be safe.


----------



## crebel

Andra said:


> It is sunny in San Antonio this morning which seems wrong somehow. Daddy is gone. They called us back to the hospital last night right before midnight. My mom and MIL are already headed home and my husband just left. I am packing up the remainder of a 3-week hotel stay and having a good cry. Then I will head out also. I am glad that Daddy is not suffering any more and I am very greatful that we were not in the room when it happened.
> Hug your loved ones today and be safe.


I'm so sorry for your loss. An old Irish Blessing: "To live in the hearts we leave behind is not to die." He will always be alive in your heart.


----------



## MichelleB675

Sorry for your loss, Andra. *hugs*


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Good Morning

Friday at last....it has a been a long and busy week for me and I am exhausted.
I hope to leave work early today and nap through a breezy afternoon of 50 degree weather..

Have a great day


----------



## loonlover

Andra, I'm so sorry for your loss. It's never easy to say goodbye to a loved one.


Will just say good morning for now.


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Good Morning from Lewisville, Texas

Light drizzle now, but headed to partly cloudy 50s later. 
There is a huge boat show in town which I hope to go to either today or tomorrow.

Hope everyone is having a good weekend !!


----------



## loonlover

Good morning. Chilly this morning and heading to the mid 50s with sunshine.

II worked last night. We've had breakfast, now I'm waiting to see how long before he crashes.

Hope everyone is having a good weekend.


----------



## crebel

Good morning.  Drove to the big city this morning to spend a few days with my sister and visit my mom.  The sun was shining at home and there was no snow on the ground.  90 miles northeast is a slightly different story, 3+ inches of snow still on the ground, grey skies and colder!

Everyone have a safe and happy day.


----------



## Jane917

My thoughts and prayers are with you today, Andra. I know first-hand how the whole experience can be. Be assured that your dad is now at peace.

It is warming up here in SW Washington. The sun is actually peeking through the clouds and it is supposed to get up to the 50s today. We are headed toward a few days of sunny warmer weather. We are headed to the coast next week, expecting it to be cold, windy, rainy, but maybe we will get a nice surprise.


----------



## mlewis78

Andra, I am sorry.  Sympathy and condolences.


----------



## loonlover

Good morning. 27 degrees with some sunshine. Should be a pretty nice day with an expected high of 62.

Hope everyone has a peaceful day, realizing that may not be in the cards for the football fans out there.


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Good Morning

Right at freezing in the Dallas area, but headed to sunny 50s...
Not being a football fan, I plan a quiet day in the hotel, maybe a walk later.

Have a great day and may YOUR team win !!


----------



## geoffthomas

It is 43 and sunny headed for a high of 45 and partly cloudy.
We still have snow spots on the ground and in some places snow piles of a couple of feet still.


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Good Morning

43 and headed to windy, but sunny 50s in Denton Texas

Hope everyone's week is off to a good start.


----------



## loonlover

Good morning. We've already reached our expected high of 46. It is supposed to be windy and sunny today.

Hope everyone has a good day.


----------



## crebel

Good morning.  Cold and windy here today with light snow.  Wind chills are going to make it yucky out there.

Everyone have a safe a happy day.


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Good Morning

32 in the Dallas region, headed to breezy 50s

Have a great day.


----------



## MichelleB675

Good morning to everyone. It's not such a good morning here.

MIL passed during the night. She has suffered so long. PSP is a horrid disease.


----------



## crebel

Good morning, all.  9 degrees here and wind chills in the negative numbers.

Michelle, I know you have been caring for your MIL for so long and am not sorry the battle is over, but I am sorry for your loss.  Take care of yourself now, you have gone above and beyond in your care and love for her.  I wish you peace.


----------



## loonlover

Good morning. 35 degrees when I arose, heading to 50 with a lake wind advisory in place.

II has a follow-up appointment with the dermatologist today. Routine we believe.

Michelle, I'm sorry for your loss. I know it has been a long, rough time for all of you. I second Crebel's wish for peace for you and your family.


----------



## Andra

Good morning from Austin where it was 40-something this morning and should be almost 70 by the time I leave the office.
I had to run home for laundry and other stuff and figured I might as well work a few days. This evening I have to try on clothes to see if I have something appropriate for the memorial service on Saturday. I am dreading both the clothes and the service... If you are interested, here is the link to the online obituary for Daddy. I wrote most of it and I think I caught all the mistakes, but if you notice anything, please let me know so I can fix it.
http://www.masseyfh.com/notices/Ralph-Rabke

I don't get on kb much when I am at my mom's because the only internet I have out there is from my phone so I haven't said thank you very much recently. But thank you guys very much. I think you've helped to save my sanity the past month.

Michelle, I am so very sorry for your loss.


----------



## MichelleB675

Thanks everyone.

Be sure to tell your loved ones that you love them and how much they mean to you as often as possible.


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Good Morning from Denton,Texas where it is 30, but the weather-guesser is saying it will reach 72 later !
Could it be ??

Have a great day !


----------



## loonlover

Good morning. 24 when I arose and heading to around 50. At least the winds have died down.

Hope everyone has a good day.


----------



## crebel

Good morning.  Big, fat, fluffy snowflakes are coming down at a pretty good rate.  I believe the forecasters said to expect less than an inch, but there appears to be more than that already and it's still snowing...

Everyone have a safe and happy day.


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Good Morning

43 in Denton, Texas and headed to sunny 60s...nice

Have a great day !


----------



## loonlover

Good morning. 30 degrees heading to about 55 with clear skies. A possibility of snow turning to rain on Sunday.

I'm working a meeting today. Kind of hoping I'll get to do a little reading while I'm there.

Have a good day!


----------



## crebel

Good morning.  Twenty degrees is about as warm as it will get here today, but the winds have died down so no hideous wind chills to go with.  I head back home this afternoon after stopping to visit with my mother later this morning.  A couple more inches of snow are in the forecast for late afternoon and I want to be off the roads and home before that starts.

Everyone have a safe and happy day.


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Good Morning

I am off on another long road trip to eastern Texas for meetings and field work. Looks like nice weather in the 60s.
Great way to end the week,

Have a great day !


----------



## loonlover

Good morning. 29 degrees but heading to 63 with clear skies.

We're going out for lunch today to celebrate Valentine's Day as II is working tonight and tomorrow night and I'll be working during the day tomorrow. These part time jobs do cause a few changes in how we do things. But they are easy jobs with little stress, even on major event days.

Hope everyone's weekend gets off to a great start.


----------



## loonlover

Good morning. 32 degrees with an expected high of only 43.

I'll be inside at the arena for two performances of Disney Live.

Andra, thoughts and prayers heading your way again today.


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Good Morning
A beautiful day on queue in the Dallas-Ft Worth area.

I am going to visit the Water Gardens and treat myself to a nice lunch at an outdoor cafe'.









Have a great day


----------



## crebel

Good morning.  The single digit temperatures and below zero wind chill continue here. The lovely sunshine right now is very deceptive! More small amounts of snow expected overnight.

Everyone have a safe and happy day.


----------



## geoffthomas

Good Morning from the suburbs of the Nation's Capital.
It is 18 here and that is the high for the day.  We expect 8 tonight.


----------



## geoffthomas

Happyyy. Valentines Day.
It is 9 on my porch this morning - but sunny.
The high is predicted to be 25......sometime.


----------



## NapCat (retired)




----------



## loonlover

Good morning and Happy Valentine's Day. 37 degrees heading to about 56 with a possibility of rain showers this afternoon.

II off to bed after working overnight. All of the show people were gone by the start of his shift so he had a quiet night. My day yesterday was pretty quiet with only 3 calls for each show. Can't complain about the amount of time I had to read.

Hope everyone has a great day.


----------



## Andra

I missed the morning again...
Daddy's memorial service was yesterday. We got through that and I was surprised by how many people came. We crammed almost 200 into a little country church. I wanted more of a celebration of life than a sad occasion so we sang lots of his favorite hymns and gave him a good send-off. I have 13 first cousins on that side of the family and every single one of them came - and 2 of them live out of state.
Thanks again for all the prayers and kind wishes. Friends and family have helped make an unbelievable situation bearable. Hugs to all of you.


----------



## geoffthomas

I will keep you in my thoughts and prayers, Andra.

It is 19 here today with only 26 to look forward to.
Snow, sleet and rain in the days expectations.

Have a wonderful day, all.


----------



## loonlover

Good morning. 39 degrees heading to 58 with the possibility of some more rain showers this morning. We've been dry so am glad to see some rain.

Plans for today are to do some food prep for the week ahead. It still isn't like working full time, but this is a busy week at the arena and I don't know how to say no when asked to work, it seems. Ah well, sitting in the lobby usually allows for a lot of reading time and the show this weekend also is a pretty easy one for me.

Hope everyone's week is off to a good start.


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Good Morning

Having looked at temperatures in the NE, it is with great guilt that I report 58 in the Dallas-Fort Worth area...headed to sunny 70s.










Have a great day and keep warm !!


----------



## crebel

Sneaking in under the Central time zone wire to say Good Morning!  It is a balmy 29 degrees here and should warm up a few degrees more this afternoon.  We received about 4-5" of new snow yesterday so everything looks pretty again.

Everyone have a safe and happy day.


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Good Morning

58 in Denton, Texas, headed to the 70s. The long weekend was nice, but now I have "catch up" to do in the office.

Have a great day.


----------



## Sean Sweeney

We survived the cold snap! Horses are fine, cats--with the exception of Roxie--didn't even know it was cold. Woke up Sunday with frost on the windows. 

Got down to about -29 with the wind chill here, and that sound you heard was my knees whimpering.


----------



## Sarah Chute

Nice overcast sky here in Bham, probably in the 50s. I think all this week will be rainy, though. Yesterday it poured the whole time. 

Trying to finish my first draft sometime this week, hopefully tonight or tomorrow. (I'm kind of stuck-- I think I'm a little paralyzed with fear to finish a project that has taken almost a year and a half...  Of course, there'll still be editing and such to keep me busy with it... but still...)


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Good Morning from Denton, Texas where pseudo-Spring continues.
Cherry Blossoms are in bloom !!










Have a great day


----------



## Sean Sweeney

Good morning, an overcast, mostly cloud day here in the Commonwealth so far. Currently 36 degrees, supposed to get up to 44. Yesterday's rain washed away a great deal of snow, but there's still plenty more out there. Blah.

Hope everyone has a great day. Hopefully some writing done today. Would be nice.


----------



## loonlover

Good morning. 31 degrees early this morning, warming up into the 60s with clear skies.

Long day sitting at the arena yesterday. I'm off today, then will work again tomorrow sitting in the lobby with Cirque de Soleil Avatar performances Fri-Sun. I can't complain about the hours as I know there will be slow periods later in the year.

Hope everyone has a good day.


----------



## crebel

Good morning.  Another day of 30s here and then in to the 50s and 60s through the weekend!

Hope you are getting some good reading time in while at the arena, LL.  Everyone have a safe and happy day.


----------



## Jane917

It is pleasant and partly cloudy now, but we are supposed to see pouring rain in the afternoon. Seattle got swamped over the long weekend, and the storm is moving south.


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Good Morning

Winter? What Winter? Headed to breezy 70s in the Dallas area !!

Have a great day


----------



## Sean Sweeney

Morning, gang.

Welp, the nice days have gone buh-bye for the time being; it's 28 degrees (feels like 1 here in Massachusetts... but it's sunny, so I can take the positives where I can get them.

Have a great day!


----------



## crebel

Good morning.  Temperatures heading to 55 degrees today - woohoo!

Everyone have a safe and happy day.


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Good Morning

Breezy 80s in the Dallas area...










...and that's the plan !!

Have a great day


----------



## loonlover

Good morning. 55 degrees and heading to the 70s.

Maybe I'll get to enjoy the nice weather a little today. I don't have to be at the arena until 5 this afternoon. It is the busy time of year for the arena, but I am getting a lot of reading done while I'm there. Lucky me. This is definitely one of those times when we are really busy in retirement. Add in a couple of doctor's appointments with all the other activities and I have things scheduled almost every day for the next two weeks.

Hope everyone has a great day and their weekend is off to a good start.


----------



## Leslie

Good morning,

Sunny and cool (around 32)--but birds are singing and it feels like spring!

L


----------



## loonlover

Good morning. 61 degrees and heading to 72 or so.

I'll be inside the arena all day again for two performances of Cirque de Soleil - Toruk. These are usually shows with few calls for me so I think I'm going to try to see some of the show at tonight's performance. 

Hope everyone is having a great weekend.


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Good Morning

56 in Lewisville, Texas where we have several days of clouds and rain ahead of us.
Reading and napcatcatnappin' are on the schedule....

Have a great day


----------



## geoffthomas

Good Morning all.
It is 44 here in Derwood.
The high might hit 60 later.
Mostly cloudy.
I will take advantage of the "warm" weather to grill some chicken later.


----------



## Jane917

Overcast and 47. I have to head into town today to pick up a new pair of glasses with my new prescription. Yippee!


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Good Morning
64 and foggy in Denton, Texas...may have some rain later.

Another good napcatcatnappin' Day !










Hope everyone has a restful Sunday


----------



## loonlover

Good morning. 61 degrees heading to around 74 with cloudy skies. Looks like our rain has been delayed until Tuesday-Wednesday.

I read 2 books and 1 novella while at work this week. Can't complain about that. Only one show today so may not get much read other than the newspaper. 

Hope everyone has a peaceful Sunday.


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Good Morning and Happy Monday....

It is a rainy 51 in Denton, Texas....should be about the same all day.
Staying in the office...

Have a great day and week


----------



## loonlover

Good morning. 50 degrees with some thunder in the area. Not much rain yet. Our expected high is 58.

The rain will probably start about the time I need to leave to take the dachshund to the vet to have her teeth cleaned. Looking forward to a couple of days off but those days are pretty well filled with catching up around the house and a couple of appointments.

Hope your week is off to a good start.


----------



## crebel

Good morning.  We had beautiful weather over the weekend, sunny and in the 50s and 60s.  Today is still sunny but back to more expected temperatures of 30s for Iowa in February.

Everyone have a safe and happy day.


----------



## 864

Good morning, KB Family!
Hope you're all well and that you all have a great week. I'm hoping to tackle some house projects (much decluttering) this week. I suppose I can't do much if I'm on the computer, though.    And, I'll need to get my dog-child outside for a good walk, too.

I'm happy to report that the sun is shining which is always a plus here in the PNW.

Have a happy week, people!


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Good Morning from Dallas, Texas.

Strong thunderstorms in the area with heavy rain and high winds.....
I have field work scheduled today....inspecting damaged levees !! I suspect there will be a "rain-check".

Have a great day


----------



## MichelleB675

Good morning. Currently 47 here. I'm enjoying the warmer weather.

Hubby has to pick up his mom's ashes this afternoon. We had to take my dad to the hospital late Sunday night, and after spending most of the night in the ER, they had to transfer him to a hospital 1 1/2 hours away because the ICU beds are all full in local hospitals. He has pneumonia in both lungs, is septic and has cancer all over, they are focusing on the lungs and bones/spine, but they said with the concentration in those spots it is likely everywhere. So time is quickly running out and I'm not sure I'm strong enough to handle that, but I'm trying to hide that from my husband and mom and of course my dad, because they need me to be the strong one right now. Dad made his decision 4 years ago to refuse treatment for the colon tumor, he didn't want his remaining time to be  suffering through treatment at his age, so he had 4 more reasonably good years. He's 88 now and has had a lot of physical injuries but he has also had a lot of love and is strong in his faith (he was even preaching at the doctor that came to see him yesterday). He is a one of a kind human being and the world will be much darker without him in it but I know Heaven will be happy to have him and he'll get to see his mom again. I just pray that he doesn't suffer like my MIL did.

Have a good day everyone. Hug your loved ones and tell them you love them.


----------



## Andra

Good morning everyone.
It's damp in Austin today with thunderstorms in the forecast.  Some of my friends who live south of the office said that they had storms last night.  If we had any at our house, I slept through them.
I've been keeping a low profile while I work through things.  Some days are definitely worse than others and then I feel guilty when I have a good day - sigh.

Michelle, you are having a rough time this year.  Hang in there.  I've got a long prayer list and your family is on it.  Parying that your dad doesn't suffer and that you find the strength that you need.  I've discovered that I like going outside when we are at the farm (in the middle of nowhere) and yelling at the top of my lungs.  For some reason that makes me feel better for a while.


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Good Morning

We have a breezy, but sunny day on queue in the Dallas area....headed out for more field work.

Have a great day.


----------



## loonlover

Good morning. 39 degrees with some rain still in the area. It should be ending some time this morning. We received about 1 1/2 inches yesterday. It was welcome.

Hope everyone has a good day.


----------



## Andra

Good morning.
We had a front blow through and have temps back in the low 40s today.  We actually had a fire last night and I really enjoyed reading in front of it.  The cat didn't want to sit in my lap 
I hope you are having a nice week.


----------



## Sarah Chute

Good morning! 
Beautiful blue skies this week in Bellingham. Some clouds, but nice ones.  There's a freshness that feels like early spring. 
Have a happy day!


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Good Morning

41 in Denton, Tx and headed to sunny 50s. I am out in the field again today....

Have a great day


----------



## loonlover

Good morning. We're supposed to have sunshine today with a high of 56.

The Home Show is this weekend so I'll be at the arena today assisting vendors in getting their displays into the place.  It usually means some quality reading time for me as well as greeting people I have seen once a year for several years now.

Hope everyone has a good day.


----------



## Andra

Good morning.
It was 43 when I left the house and by the time I got to the office, the car was warning me that ice was possible.  The temp had fallen to 35...  This time last week it was 80 and I was wearing capri pants.  Welcome to Texas weather.
I am taking DH to a movie tonight.  The new Marvel Deadpool movie opened when Daddy was in the hospital so DH has not gotten a chance to see it.  I am not particularly interested in the movie, but I know that he really wants to see it, so my plan is have a glass of sangria and kinda watch the movie.  We head to the farm tomorrow.  This weekend's project - try to clean out one of the barns enough that we can get the travel trailer into it.  This should be interesting.


----------



## geoffthomas

Good Morning from Derwood, MD.
It is 43 on the way to a high of 46.


----------



## MichelleB675

Good morning.

It is cold out this morning. My orange stray kitty that has been gone a week wandered home this morning. 

Dad made it clear to the doctors that he refused all treatments except to clear up the pneumonia and that he wanted to come home. We managed to talk him into hospice. As much as I was stressed out by having them for MIL, I know that dad needs them. He needs to know that everything will be covered and we shouldn't have out of pocket expenses for his medical needs as long as he is in their care. And that we do have the power to request a new nurse if the one we get is not a good fit. So we are expecting a call from them after they visit him this morning, and we are staying home today to get things set up for him to come home hopefully this evening or he is going to be very upset.  I know it is probably just a matter of days or weeks that we have with him but I'll take what I can get.


----------



## loonlover

((((((Hugs)))))) and thoughts and prayers heading your way, Michelle. 

Good morning, all.


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Good Morning

We have sunny 70s in the forecast.
I have been invited to the Dallas Arboretum for a new members breakfast, followed by speakers and a private tour of the gardens.....should be a delightful day.










Hope everyone's weekend is off to a good start


----------



## geoffthomas

Good Morning from Derwood.
It is 34 now with 44 the expected high.
Sunny all day - so that is good.


----------



## loonlover

Good morning. It is currently 40 degrees and the expected high is 72.

Last day of the Home Show where I'll be sitting at the receptionist desk again. It is a good place to people watch; just hoping there is good attendance today.

Hope everyone has a peaceful Sunday.


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Good Morning from Louisville, Texas where it is a cloudy 58 headed to the 70s.
I have nothing planned for today....and that sounds wonderful !!

Hope everyone is having a restful Sunday


----------



## Jane917

43, partly cloudy, breezy in SW Washington.


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Good Morning and...










It is 50 and partly cloudy in the Dallas-Ft.Worth area, headed to the upper 70s...nice day for field work.

Hope everyone's week is off to a good start.


----------



## Andra

Good morning everyone.
It's 59 in Austin and supposed to be cloudy most of the day.
I am sore from helping to do some work around the farm this past weekend.  My niece also talked me into throwing tennis balls so she could practice hitting them back over the net.  I was a tired aunty for sure on Saturday.
Have a great week.


----------



## geoffthomas

Happy Leap Day.
It is 52 here in Derwood where we expect a high of 57 and partly cloudy all day.


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Good Morning

Nice day coming up in Denton, Tx....breezy 60s
I will be in the office most of the day though...

Have a great first day of March !


----------



## loonlover

Good morning. 58 degrees with thunderstorms expected throughout the morning.

I'll be spending another day at the arena ironing skirting to be used at an event later in the month. While March is starting out somewhat busy, it won't be nearly as bad as February was. I am looking forward to the weekend as nothing is on the schedule.

Hope everyone has a great day.


----------



## Jane917

48 degrees and overcast. Looks like it will be a nice day. Happy Tuesday!


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Good Morning from Denton, TX where Spring-like weather continues.....sunny, breezy 70s with Spring flowers and flowering trees everywhere !!!

Have a great day.


----------



## loonlover

Good morning. Chilly this morning at 33 but should be nice later with temps in the 60s.

I'm working the children's clothing trade show that comes twice a year today and tomorrow. Then, looking forward to a few days off.

Hope everyone has a good day.


----------



## geoffthomas

It is 36 here with enough wind to feel pretty cold.
The high is expected to hit 41 and partly sunny and windy most of the day.


----------



## Andra

Good morning.
It's sunny and chilly with 48 degree weather in Austin today.  It's supposed to warm up to the 70s by the end of the day though.
We are starting to see some wildflowers come out - makes me think of Jeff.


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Good Morning

Beautiful Spring weather continues....I am starting a trip around North-eastern Texas for the next several days for a series of meetings. 
Should be an interesting trip.

Have a great day.


----------



## loonlover

Good morning. We had some thunderstorms during the night. They seemed to have moved on and we'll just have a cloudy day with a high of 65.

Should be a shorter day for me as the trade show usually starts loading out about 1PM. I get to leave when they start that process. Then I'm looking forward to a few days off.

Hope everyone has a good day.


----------



## Andra

Good morning.
Nothing new to report from Austin.  I hope you are having a good week.


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Good Morning from Clarkesville, Texas...

I head to Nacogdoches today. the oldest town in Texas.....should be a nice drive through the "Piney Woods".

Have a great Friday !


----------



## loonlover

Good morning. 40 degrees here with sunshine and an expected high of 66.

Not scheduled to work for the next 6 days. It sure was nice to not have to wake up to an alarm this morning.

Now to catch up on some chores that were sorely neglected over the past few days.

Hope everyone has a great Friday.


----------



## geoffthomas

It is 34 now with a high that may hit 40. We had snow last night - maybe half an inch.


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Good Morning

I will be working in Carthage, Texas today under sunny, 80 degree skies...

Hope everyone is having a great weekend.


----------



## Leslie

Good morning from Maine where it is sunny and 24 degrees! Have a great Saturday everyone!


----------



## Andra

Good morning from Yorktown, TX where it is foggy and 60 degrees. This is my home away from home - literally - and we are starting to rearrange the guest house a little to make it work better for us. I got a pair of workboots yesterday and the first order of business today is planting part of Mommy's garden.
I ordered a Dot but it won't arrive until the end of April 
Have a great weekend.


----------



## loonlover

Good morning. We're headed to a high of 74 today with lots of sunshine.

Even though I tried to stay away from the vendors at the trade show that were sick, I seemed to have caught whatever they had. I was warned that it came on fast after exposure, and boy, were they right about that. Am feeling slightly better this morning than I did yesterday, but don't plan on doing very much.

Hope everyone is having a good weekend.


----------



## geoffthomas

It is 32 now with 44 later. Mostly cloudy today.
We will drive to the other side of Baltimore today, because DW and I want to go look around a small town near there.


----------



## Jane917

It is 53 and partly cloudy in SW Washington. The ground is still too wet for much yard work. Dreaming of warm sunny weather.


----------



## crebel

Good morning.  The sun is out already and we may have temperatures in the high 60s today!

Feel better LL.  Everyone have a safe and happy day.


----------



## loonlover

Good morning. We're supposed to have a high of 74 today with some cloudiness. 

Hope everyone has a peaceful Sunday.


----------



## geoffthomas

37 and sunny around here.
Birds are chirping.
44 is the forecasted high and partly cloudy most of the day.


----------



## crebel

Good morning.  We never quite got out of the 40s yesterday despite the forecast, but it is already 51 this morning!

Everyone have a safe and happy day.


----------



## CeeJay

Yup.  Norfolk (UK) and it's raining.  My kitchen is 12.5 centigrade and 95% humidity (suspect thermometer is broken).  Condensation is dripping from the conservatory ceiling.  At least...I hope it's condensation and not the rain coming in!


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Good Morning from Athens, Tx where we are having a breezy 70 degree day....delightful.

Hope everyone is having a restful Sunday


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Good Morning

I am off to Malakoff, Tx where it will be cloudy, 70 and windy.

Have a great Monday


----------



## Leslie

Good morning,

I am off to NJ today where they say it will be close to 70 degrees. It is 34 right now in Maine.

Have a great day everyone!


----------



## crebel

Good morning to all.  Nice to "see" you, Leslie!  The sun is shining and the weather gods are trying to convince us that spring is here.

Everyone have a safe and happy day.


----------



## loonlover

Good morning. 67 degrees heading into the 70s with cloudy skies.

I am feeling better but still don't plan on overdoing it today.

Hope everyone has a good day.


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Good morning 

I am headed back to Dallas with stops along the way.....Thunderstorms along the whole route....it is going to be a long trip and day. 

Have a great Tuesday.


----------



## loonlover

Good morning. 64 degrees and thunderstorms in the forecast. We have the potential of receiving 7-8 inches of rain over the next 5 days.

Safe travels, NapCat.

Hope everyone has a great Tuesday.


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Good Morning

Thunderstorms in the Dallas-Ft. Worth area all day....fortunately I am in he office.

Have a great and safe day


----------



## loonlover

Good morning. NapCat's forecast is applicable for central Arkansas also. We have received over 3 inches since late yesterday afternoon with much more in store over the next 3-4 days.

Have a good day.


----------



## Andra

Good morning.  I am back in Austin after having been at the farm with my mom since last Thursday.  It's cooler in Austin today after storms last night.  It looks like we are in for a rough week weatherwise.  It's time for heavy storms and tornadoes in Central Texas.
LL - hope you are feeling better.


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Good Morning

I think this is about it for most of Texas, Louisiana, Oklahoma, Arkansas, etc.










Have a great day....Friday is in sight !!


----------



## MichelleB675

Mornin'. Can't say good. 

The hospice nurse has been coming to see Dad every day this week. She's very good and kind and caring. Dad is sleeping most  of the day and awake most of the night because of the medication. He's not always coherent. But at times he is. His left arm stays swollen, and we had to use butter to remove his wedding ring because his ring finger was turning blue. The nurse thinks it will be a matter of days. Things are declining quickly. It breaks my heart to see him like this.


----------



## loonlover

Michelle, hugs and thoughts heading your way.


NapCat is accurate on the forecast for us. We've received over 5 inches of rain so far with no end in sight.

I'm feeling better after a trip to the doctor yesterday. Received a steroid shot and prescriptions for a z-pak and cough medicine. Will be working the next 3 nights. Tonight is a banquet with a major concert and a comedy show the next two nights. 

Take care, everyone.


----------



## crebel

Good morning.  All is well here in southeast Iowa.  I'm sorry others are having such difficult days.  Stay safe in the flooding areas (been there, done that, never want to do it again).

{{{hugs}}} for Michelle and also for LL (after liberal dousing with cootie spray).  Take care of yourselves, you are in my thoughts.


----------



## Andra

Almost Friday - sigh.  We had a cold front blow through yesterday and are back down in the 50s (and wet) today.  It must be time for Spring Break.

Lots of hugs and warms thoughts for Michelle.  Try to enjoy the good moments that you have left.  It will help get the other stuff out of your head.

Time change this weekend - ugh.


----------



## anguabell

Michelle, I am so sorry. This is such a difficult time for you and your family. Sending good thoughts.

Looking out of the window while new and new spam messages are flowing in my Inbox, faster than I can delete them. There are huge waves licking our beach angrily ("huge" for South Florida, that is). Strong wind for the third day in the row. Poor tourists are really trying to have a good time but it is difficult with the foaming ocean and sand blowing all over the place!


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Good Morning

Rain or not......










Have a good one !!


----------



## loonlover

Good morning. Yes it is raining and heading to a high of 61.

Easy gig last night at the arena. I'm not expecting the same tonight with over 13,000 fans of Luke Bryan in the place. I probably won't get much reading done.

Hope everyone's weekend gets off to a good start.


----------



## CeeJay

Cold but sunny! Hooray! First time I've been able to go out exersize in the park (as opposed to my kitchen) this year


----------



## crebel

Good morning.  Weather with temperatures in the 60s and 70s expected today.  Some possible rain showers, nothing compared to the deluges in the southeast U.S.

DH and I are currently awaiting arrival of 6 year-old grandson and 2 year-old granddaughter to spend the rest of the weekend with us while mom and dad take a short trip.  I will probably have more grey hair by Sunday night...

Everyone have a safe and happy day!


----------



## loonlover

Good morning. Foggy this morning and heading to a high of 71 or so. More rain possible.

Late night last night. I'm kinda moving slow this morning. Tonight's show, Rodney Carrington, should be a breeze compared to last night with only about 3000 tickets sold. It will also be a much earlier night as the show is supposed to end at 8:40.

Hope your Saturday is what you wish it to be.


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Good Morning

Rainy 60s in the Dallas - Ft. Forth area. It has been a long busy week, so this is perfect weather to catch up on napcatcatnappin'

My assignment has been extended again.....so at least another 3 months in Texas...sigh...I am really homesick.

Hope everyone is having a great weekend.


----------



## geoffthomas

Good Morning from Derwood.
It is 54 now and we expect a high of only 56 today. 
It will also be mostly cloudy all day.
Quite different from the 80 high and sunny of yesterday.
NapCat - so sorry that you will continue to be away from home.
Michelle - our prayers and thoughts are with  you and your family.
Andra - did I tell you that one of my sons has moved to Austin this last year from West Palm Beach, FL?  So now I have more of an invested interest in there being good weather in Austin.


----------



## loonlover

Good morning. 59 degrees heading to 74 with a good possibility of thunderstorms later today and overnight.

I'm looking forward to a few days off from the arena. The first part of March was almost too busy.

Hope everyone has a peaceful Sunday.


----------



## Jane917

Good morning from SW Washington. It is rainy, 45 degrees, with a chance of thunderstorms later today. It looks like the sun may try to peak out mid week. I am off tomorrow for a few days of work in Eastern Washington, where it will be much drier and warmer.


----------



## geoffthomas

Good Morning.
It is 57 now which is also the predicted high for the day.
We are supposed to behaving rain (we are not) and showers this afternoon (we will see).
Have a great day all.


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Good Morning

Spring has returned to Texas....warm breezy day. I am drinking coffee on the balcony trying to get the ambition to do something....maybe take a nap on the balcony ?? giggle

Hope everyone is having a restful Sunday.


----------



## crebel

Good evening.  I have survived a rainy weekend with the 6 and 2-year old and they have been returned happy and well-nourished to their parents.  Time for a wee glass of something for me and a relaxing evening figuring out my NCAA brackets!

Hope everyone had a great weekend.


----------



## TheLemontree

Good morning from New Zealand. A fine early autumn day here. 

I've spent the last few minutes catching up on the pages of this thread that I'd missed since last time I checked it.

Kind and gentle thoughts to everyone who is grieving.  ♥  I spent half an hour at the cemetery yesterday talking to my mum and nanna, both of whom died too young from cancer.  Sigh.


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Good Morning

I am on my way to Sulphur Springs, Tx for a day of meetings and field work......Sunny 80s and the world famous Texas Bluebells are starting to bloom.










Have a great Monday !


----------



## loonlover

Good morning. Sunshine expected today with a high of 79. We're looking forward to some of the puddles in our yard drying up.

I will be cleaning house furiously this week in anticipation of our oldest being here next week. Being sick sure put me behind, but I do believe I am close to being over whatever I had.

Hope everyone's week is off to a good start.


----------



## Andra

Good morning. It's 54 in Austin today and I can't tell you anything else because it's still dark outside. mutter mutter - blasted time change...



geoffthomas said:


> Andra - did I tell you that one of my sons has moved to Austin this last year from West Palm Beach, FL? So now I have more of an invested interest in there being good weather in Austin.


Geoff, if you told me about it, I don't remember. My ability to remember stuff has drastically gone downhill this year. It is a pretty nice place to live if you don't mind the traffic.

Napcat - Bluebonnets, not Bluebells  And the Indian Paintbrush are also starting to pop up almost overnight. So there are large fields now that are blue and red/pink.


----------



## crebel

Good morning.  We are socked in with fog right now, can't even see the trees in the back yard.  It is supposed to dissipate by noon.

Everyone have a safe and happy day.


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Andra said:


> Napcat - Bluebonnets, not Bluebells


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Good Morning

I am headed to Marshall, Texas today....looks like an interesting town with lots of history.
90s !!! are forecast. It is going to be another long day....nearly 8 hours of driving and a 4+ hour meeting,

Have a great day


----------



## loonlover

Good morning. It is currently 59 degrees and we are heading to 85 with clear skies. Not sure I'm quite ready for it to be this warm.

II has a dental appointment this morning and I'm heading to the grocery store. 

Hope everyone has a good day.


----------



## TheLemontree

Good morning. 

Another cool, drizzly day here. Summer has definitely done its dash and we're heading for woollen singlet and hot porridge weather.


----------



## TheLemontree

Good morning. 

Another cool, drizzly day here. Summer has definitely done its dash and we're heading for woollen singlet and hot porridge weather.


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Good Morning

58 headed to sunny 70s in Denton. Texas.
I hope to have a "catch up" day in the office...being on the road is fun, but exhausting and the office work tends to pile up.

Have a great day !


----------



## MichelleB675

Good morning. The signs of spring are everywhere. The cherry blossoms are budding out, the trees are showing signs of green, I saw my first dandelion yesterday. The birds are already out singing this morning.

Dad passed away peacefully last night. We were sitting with him talking about all of the wonderful memories we have had over the years and he opened his eyes a tiny bit and had 3 tiny breaths and was gone. Earlier yesterday my mom and I both told him that it was ok to leave us, we would all take care of each other and we would miss him but we would be ok. I thanked him for everything he had ever done for me and that there was not a single second of any day that I doubted that I was loved and wanted and that he was the best daddy any daughter could hope for. He hadn't moved for 2 days, but as I was talking I saw his eyes moving under the lids and his eyebrows raise and then he gave my hand a squeeze. He had a special squeeze for each of us, and that let us know that he still knew who was holding his hands and speaking to him. He hadn't been able to speak clearly for a couple of days but shortly before he left us he made a sound that..well the best I can describe it was joyous laughter. We all said that with all of the people that loved and respected him and passed before he did, there was going to be a huge welcoming party coming to get him when it was time. He left this world knowing that he was loved and that all of the things we learned from him over the years were going to keep us going for a long time.


----------



## ddominikwickles

Good morning all!

First, I'm sorry to hear about your dad, Michelle, but I'm relieved that he was able to go peacefully with his loved ones surrounding him. That reminds me so much of how my dad died 9 years ago. The days ahead will be very hard, but believe me they do get better. You'll be able to remember without crying, soon 

It's 48 right now but we should get a high of 63. Spring is just around the corner!
Have a great day all!


----------



## crebel

Good morning. It is sunny but cool and windy here today after rain most of yesterday and last night.  We had one sojourn to the basement when the tornado sirens sounded yesterday evening, but all was well.

Michelle, I have been thinking of you every day and continue to wish peace and rest for you now.  How wonderful that you were able to share such love and memories with your dad and that his passing was peaceful.  {{{{hugs for you and your mom}}}}

Everyone have a safe and happy day.


----------



## Andra

Michelle, I've been thinking about you too and I'm very glad that you were able to have a few last-minute special moments with your Dad.  I hope those memories help to bring you peace over the coming days.
If you need a  hug or you need to vent, this is a great place for it.
((((((((((HUGS))))))))))

Summer is starting in Austin.  We hit 93 yesterday and are on track to get there again today.  But the early mornings are nice and we went for a walk at lunchtime and it was still pleasant.


----------



## loonlover

Good afternoon. It is beautiful outside with a high of 73. Much more pleasant than yesterday's high of 84.

We attended an early morning session of AARP's driving class this morning. Always good to think about some of the things we take for granted when doing something we've been doing for decades.

Michelle, sorry to hear about your father's passing. Know that you are in our thoughts at this time. Hope you and your family are able to celebrate his life as you also mourn your loss.


----------



## Atunah

Michelle, So sorry to hear about your dad. He left this world knowing how much he was loved. Your post really touched me as I never really had a close relationship with my dad and I haven't seen him in almost 21 years now. 

Hope you find comfort in everything around you.


----------



## NapCat (retired)

54 in Denton, Texas with Thunderbumpers in the area.

Have a great day.


----------



## MichelleB675

Good morning. It's currently 49 here.  I'm not sure what the weather has in store for us today. I'm hoping for sunshine and a little less wind.

Thank you everyone.


----------



## Andra

Good morning.  It's damp and cool in Austin with thunderstorms in the forecast.
I'm still in a down kind of mood and the weather fits - guess it's just gonna be one of those weeks.  Maybe next week will be better.


----------



## loonlover

Good morning. Partly cloudy here and heading to the mid 70s. 

Not much going on around here. More housework on the agenda even if I can't get really enthused about it.

Have a good St. Patrick's Day.


----------



## crebel

Good morning and Happy Saint Patrick's Day.  It is a chilly day here, already at our expected high of 36 degrees.

An Irish blessing for all today:

Wishing you always...
Walls for the wind,
A roof for the rain
And tea beside the fire.
Laughter to cheer you,
Those you love near you,
And all that your heart may desire.


----------



## Annalog

{{{Hugs Michelle and family}}}

Good morning from southern Arizona. The penstimon are blooming at jome and the desert marigolds and palo verde are blooming in Tucson.

Happy St. Patrick's Day.


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Good Morning and....










....Have a great day !!


----------



## loonlover

Good morning. 51 degrees and we had a few showers overnight. 

Working today while the gymnasts in tomorrow's tournament practice. I anticipate spending most of my time reading.

A puppy managed to get under our fence and then under the shop sometime yesterday. We were able to coax it out from under the shop finally and confined it with food and water in one of the dog crates we no longer use. We are not at all interested in a puppy so if we can't figure out where it came from, we'll turn it over to one of the rescue groups in the area that is really successful in finding homes for strays. I am not good at determining age, but would guess it will weight 40-50 pounds as an adult.

Hope everyone has a great Friday.


----------



## geoffthomas

it is 59 here today with 63 maybe later.
It is sunny today.
There is some possibility of freezing rain/snow over Sat/Sun.
This could zap some of the Spring foliage.....like the magnolia tree.


----------



## loonlover

Good morning. 45 degrees and heading to 61. We have a freeze watch in effect for tonight. 

SEC Women's Gymnastics Tournament on tap for today. I'm looking forward to a quiet day spent reading.

Hope everyone is having a good weekend.


----------



## KeraEmory

The woodpeckers are jackhammer-ing the side of my building this morning. It's spring!


----------



## crebel

Good morning.  There is a mix of rain and snow here today, but no accumulation of the white stuff.  At least the calendar says tomorrow is the first day of spring!

Stayed up way later than I intended last night watching NCAA basketball games.  Some crazy and exciting games.  It was a good day to cheer for teams from Iowa!

Everyone have a safe and happy day.


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Good Morning

Looks like nice weather for the next week in Dallas. Tonight I am going to a concert....










I have been trying to see this group for three years and actually bought the ticket 6 months ago...so I am excited.
Enjoy their version of "LET IT GO"






Have a great weekend !


----------



## crebel

NapCat said:


> Good Morning
> 
> Looks like nice weather for the next week in Dallas. Tonight I am going to a concert....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have been trying to see this group for three years and actually bought the ticket 6 months ago...so I am excited.
> Enjoy their version of "LET IT GO"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Have a great weekend !




I love The Piano Guys. How fun to see them in concert, have a great time, NapCat!


----------



## geoffthomas

Good Morning from Derwood.
It is in the 40s today.
We expect rain/snow in the pm.  
Possibly just a dusting.
But over the next couple of days it is expected to go into the 30s/20s at night.
That will probably toast the early blooming blossoms.
There is some fear that the cherry blossoms downtown will be damaged for the Cherry Blossom Festival.


----------



## MichelleB675

Good morning. 

It's chilly and rainy here this morning.. but I see some pink showing through the buds on the cherry tree, it will be blooming soon, I'm hoping a freeze doesn't come along and kill the blooms.


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Good Morning and....










...I hope everyone is having a restful Sunday


----------



## loonlover

Good morning. A little cool here this morning with a low around 34. We have a freeze warning in effect for tonight.

Nothing scheduled at the arena until Barry Manilow on 4/1. Looking forward to a some time off as April and May are going to be crazy.

Hope everyone is having a peaceful Sunday.


----------



## crebel

Good morning and just because the calendar says so, happy first day of spring.  My comment from yesterday about no accumulation of snow?  WRONG!  The ground, bushes, and trees are covered this morning, bah humbug. 

Everyone have a safe and happy day.

edited to ask:  NapCat, how was the concert last night??


----------



## geoffthomas

It is 43 today.
Partly cloudy so bright but not sunny.
feels coldish.


----------



## NapCat (retired)

crebel said:


> edited to ask: NapCat, how was the concert last night??



Nearly 3 1/2 hours of sheer delight !! Lots of explanations of how they create their unique sounds.

The vocal; FATHER"S EYES brought me to tears...One of those once in a lifetime performances where the artist and the audiance connect....






I had always thought it was a trio, but it is a solo by Al van der Beek who has an incredible vocal range. A nice spiritual theme was woven through the entire show.










If you ever have the opportunity to see them, do not hesitate.


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Good Morning

It is Monday (drat) in Denton, Texas....it is 32 (drat) in Denton, Texas....'da Cat is in Denton, Texas (drat)...

Hope everyone's week is off to a great start.


----------



## Andra

Good morning.  It's only 39 in Austin so we are a little warmer than Denton...
It must be March/Spring Break in Texas.  This past weekend was the overlap for the two major weeks so of course the weather is crazy.  We really need nice weather with no gusty winds next Saturday for the Easter BBQ.  Mommy really wants to be able to set up the picnic tables outside.  Last year it was so windy we had to sweep out the truck garage and eat in there.  It is going to be very strange to have the BBQ without Daddy.  Just getting ready for it has been a challenge.
We helped in the garden yesterday and I learned a few hard lessons about using a tiller.  I'm sure Daddy would have been highly amused to see me on the ground after it got away from me and ended up on the fence.  I'm grateful I don't hurt too bad today and at least it didn't tear up the fence.  I'm not sure I was cut out to be a country person - I've spent too much time in big cities in front of computers.

NapCat, I'm jealous, but very glad you had such a great experience.  We saw 2 Cellos last year, but the Piano Guys are also on my list.  Amazon had a lot of their music on Prime a while back.


----------



## loonlover

Good morning. 28 degrees here with sunshine. Should warm up nicely.

Doing some of the last minute chores today as our son is coming in from New York tomorrow.

Hope everyone's week is off to a good start.


----------



## Leslie

Good morning and happy first day of spring from southern Maine where it is snowing! Yes, we have about 3 inches of snow right now but it looks like it is tapering off. I believe at this time of the year, snow is called "Mother Nature's Fertilizer."

Have a great day everyone!

L


----------



## crebel

Good morning.  It is a frosty 27 here, but our snow did melt yesterday so that's a plus.

NapCat, I'm so glad you enjoyed the concert!  I have been a fan of The Piano Guys since I saw one of their first national appearances a few years ago on the Today show.  There is still Piano Guy music on Amazon Prime.

Andra, tillers are evil pieces of machinery, aren't they?   Even the dinky ones can have quite a kick, I never quite got the hang of a straight line...

Everyone have a safe and happy day.


----------



## geoffthomas

It is 38 with 43 later.  Partly cloudy and breezy.


----------



## Andra

crebel said:


> Andra, tillers are evil pieces of machinery, aren't they?  Even the dinky ones can have quite a kick, I never quite got the hang of a straight line...


Apparently self-propelled is a good thing, but not for a newbie. My husband and my brother both mentioned that perhaps I should have put the tines in reverse while I walked forward... of course, that was after I hit the ground. And my lines were not straight by any stretch of the imagination!


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Good Morning

Denton, Texas is headed to sunny, but breezy 70s and 'da Cat is headed to the office.

Have a great day !


----------



## crebel

Good morning.  We are looking for 70s here today before some snow again on Wednesday  - ah, spring...

Everyone have a safe and happy day!


----------



## Andra

Good morning.
It wasn't as cold last night as the night before.  We are only down to 50 or so this morning.  It's really nice outside since the sun came up.
I've got a long day ahead of me getting all the presentations ready for the meetings Wednesday and Thursday.  My personal to-do list is also pretty long and I'm not sure how I'm going to get it all done before I head back to the farm for the weekend...  Guess it's time to prioritize the list.
Have a good day.


----------



## loonlover

Good morning. In the 40s this morning and heading to the 70s.

II is heading back to the dentist's office this morning. They need to make another impression for the crown replacement they are doing. I'm headed to the grocery store, then a couple of last minute things around the house. Our son's flight is due around 3 this afternoon.

Hope everyone has a great Tuesday.


----------



## geoffthomas

It is sunny around here today with temps around 50.


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Good Morning

I am off to Tool, Texas on the shores of Cedar Creek Lake where it will be windy and in the 80s.

Looks like an interesting place.

Have a great day.


----------



## Andra

Good morning.  Our Commission meets today so it will be busy for me.  We had sosme power glitches yesterday and I hope that doesn't happen again today.

Napcat, I had to look up Tool, TX.  This is the first time you've mentioned a Texas city that I've never heard of - I've definitely been in the vicinity though since we have a fish hatchery at Athens. 

Happy Wednesday!


----------



## crebel

Good morning.  Thunderstorms and still 55 degrees this morning.  Falling temperatures expected all day with snow later.  Hopefully it will all be minor stuff in the southern part of the state (6+ inches of snow north!) as my plans are to head to the big city in the morning and spend a week with my sister.

Everyone have a safe and happy day.


----------



## loonlover

Good morning. 59 degrees heading to 74 with overcast skies at the moment. There is a possibility of thunderstorms this evening.

Thinking about heading to the Little Rock Zoo today. It has been quite a while since we've been there.

Hope everyone has a great day.


----------



## Leslie

Good afternoon,

All the snow from Monday is gone. Spring is back!

L


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Good Morning

I am headed to Corsicana, Tx where it is 28 and may reach the 40s.....brrrrr

Have a great day !


----------



## crebel

Good morning.  Everything is wet and it is very windy, but there is no snow in the southern half of the state so I shouldn't have any trouble on the road this morning (I do still have to wait for it to get light out).

Everyone have a safe and happy day.


----------



## loonlover

Good morning. 60 degrees with some lingering clouds. Received a little rain overnight, but the thunder didn't bother me nearly as much as it did the poodle. She got to sleep in our bedroom again.

Safe travels, NapCat and crebel.

Hope everyone has a good day.


----------



## Andra

Good morning.
It's colder here today but I didn't pay attention to the exact temperature... Second day of Commission Meetings and we just got word that the executive session was pulled from the agenda so the meeting should run a lot shorter.  I am heading to the farm when it's over so I probably won't be on a computer much over the weekend so Happy Easter.


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Good Morning

I am off to Wichita Falls, Tx.....










.....where it will be windy and in the 70s.

Today starts a blessed weekend for many...hopefully shared with family.


----------



## loonlover

Good morning. Chilly here this morning at 34. Will be warming up to the 60s.

Our son is building us some raised garden beds while he is here. Something we have talked about doing, but never got it done. Maybe we'll have some really good tomatoes of our own this year.

Hope everyone's weekend gets off to a good start.


----------



## crebel

Good morning!  I'm having a late start this morning since I am on vacation, woohoo!  I "slept in" until 8:30 :0   I have no clue what the temperature is after some minor snow yesterday, but the sun in shining and I am still looking forward to a lazy day.

Everyone have a safe and happy day.


----------



## loonlover

Good morning. 35 this morning and heading to 74. Looks like it will be another nice, sunny day.

Hope everyone is having a great weekend.


----------



## Andra

Good morning. I am at the farm for our Easter BBQ. My brother and some of my cousins got the pits going last night. I think everything is off except the brisket. But I am off in a corner crying because Daddy is not here and it feels wrong. My job is to be a go-fer for him do I sm  little lost. My brother has his wife so he doesn't need me. And I can't find any damned kleenex. Sigh. I knew this was going to be hard but I really didn't expect tears this early in the day.
Hope you are enjoying your Saturday.


----------



## crebel

Good morning.  Kind of a dreary, rainy and chilly day here.

Andra, I know how you feel about falling apart when a holiday when some special shared "tradition" rolls around and your loved one isn't there to share it anymore.  Easter morning was that day for me after I lost my dad the previous August and I bawled more that day than I did the day he died. Embrace the wonderful memories and don't stop talking about them, it will get easier. {{{hugs}}}

Everyone have a safe and happy day.


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Belated Good Morning

My turn for the "Office Cold"...I felt it coming on while driving back form Wichita Falls last night, so I stopped at a TARGET to pick up some TheraFlu. The 17 year old ninny checking me out insisted on seeing my ID (flattering in a way), so I showed her my Drivers License, which satisfied her. Before I left, I asked her what my birthday was and how old I was.....she said; "...Oh I don't need to know that, I just need to see your ID because I am not over 18..." 
WOT ??!! Our future.......sigh

Hope everyone is having a good Easter weekend.


----------



## loonlover

Good morning and Happy Easter.

It looks like it will be a nice day as the thunderstorms have been taken out of the forecast.

Hope everyone is having a peaceful Sunday and a good weekend.


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Hope everyone is having a peaceful Easter Sunday


----------



## Andra

Happy Easter.
My MIL and I got up and went to sunrise church with my mom.  The service was short and followed by a chuck wagon breakfast - yum!
Yesterday turned out very nice.  I ended up taking something to take the edge off and then I was able to relax and enjoy the day.  We had 60 people here so the crowd was a little smaller than usual.  We were missing some of the ones who had to travel longer distances and most of them came for Daddy's service last month so it's understandable that they couldn't get back this soon again.  My mom went around and visited with everyone and I think I talked to everyone as well.  My brother did a good job as pit master but I made the sop for the brisket so I get some of the credit for the taste 
DH is sick - think it's bronchitis - so he spent all day holed up away from people in case he's contagious.  We are supposed to drive back tomorrow so I sure hope he's feeling better then.  We have both of the cars here and I don't think I can drive both of them back to Austin at the same time...


----------



## Jane917

Good morning from SW Washington. It will be in the 50s and drizzly today, but there are expectations that all next week will be sunny!


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Good Morning

Monday in Denton, Tx will bring partly cloudy 60s and one tired cat....










Have a great day and week !


----------



## loonlover

Good morning. It looks like we'll have a high in the 60s today with mostly sunny skies.

I'm going to try to mow today. The weeds are getting high again.

Hope everyone's week is off to a good start.


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Good Morning

59 in Denton, TX headed to high 70s....nice.
I have several sites to visit in Dallas today.










Love downtown traffic !!
Have a great day


----------



## loonlover

Good morning. 44 degrees at the moment heading to the 70s. Another beautiful day in store.

I took our son to the airport early this morning. Stopped for breakfast so he could have his Waffle House fix before he went back to NY. It was a good thing we left early as traffic was at a standstill going that direction when I came home. We had a really good visit and he helped with some chores that were more easily done by 2 males than by II and myself. 

Hope everyone has a good day.


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Good Morning

Drizzle in Denton and I am off to Texarkana where showers are expected.

Have a great day


----------



## Andra

Good morning.  It's drizzly in Austin today also.  I'm back at work after being off for a few days for Easter.
Pollen in Central Texas, especially oak, is terrible right now.  DH has bronchitis and I am starting to get stuffed up also.  I suspect I'll be sleeping in my chair tonight so I can stay upright...  Hope your week is going well.


----------



## loonlover

Good morning. We're in for some thunderstorms today with a possibility of a couple of inches of rainfall.

Haircuts on the agenda this afternoon. Good thing we changed our time from morning to afternoon as II did work last night. Otherwise, not much planned for today.

Hope everyone has a great Wednesday.


----------



## 864

Good morning everyone!  Hope you're all well. It's sunny and blue sky here in Bellingham. That's good for puppy play. We got a new puppy on Saturday and our golden retriever is trying to adjust. Me, too. I like sleep and little puppy girl likes to play a lot.  
Hope you all have a happy day. 
-chc


----------



## Jane917

It is sunny and clear here in Portland/Vancouver area. Supposed to get up to 70 today! I have put on my first-of-the-season shorts. Carrie, we need pics of that new pup!


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Good Morning from a foggy Denton, TX....should be in the 70s. but very humid later.
My fur is all curly....

Have a great day !


----------



## Andra

Happy Thursday.  It's foggy in Austin this morning and happily I discovered the switch for the fog lights in DH's truck.  We had to leave my car at the farm last weekend because he didn't feel well enough to drive.  I don't mind driving the truck, but it doesn't fit in the garage and I'm not used to having to run the defroster and the wipers on the way to work every morning...
DH is starting to feel a little better and I am starting to feel a little worse.  I think I'll have a full-blown sinus infection by next week.


----------



## loonlover

Good morning. It is 66 degrees at the moment and headed to a high of 83 with more rain possible. I emptied 4 3/4 inches out of the gauge this morning.

Some of the seeds that our son planted last week have sprouted and you can tell the tomato and pepper plants have grown. It has been a long time since we have attempted to garden. Sure hoping we have some success with this process.

Andra, hope you and your husband get to feeling better soon.

Hope everyone has a good day.


----------



## 864

Jane917 said:
 

> Carrie, we need pics of that new pup!


Here is Clementine (British pronunciation "Clementeen") and her big sister, Raney who is learning how to be a big sister against her will. 
(Clementine is eight weeks old and is a golden doodle. Raney is seven and is a golden retriever with a short haircut 'cause she likes to explore muddy spots.) This is a rare two or three minute period where Raney didn't get up and leave but allowed Clementine to sit next to her. Didn't last long but longer than the previous days.


----------



## Jane917

Where is the LOVE button. 



Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## NapCat (retired)

It is a beautiful day in Dallas, with no traffic....










...actually it is raining and gridlocked....I am headed to Clarksville today.

Happy Friday !!


----------



## Andra

We had a front move through again (really) and it's down to 50 degrees.  Also had some storms blowing and it was hailing at the house about 5 minutes before I left for work.  Fortunately the traffic was pretty light and it wasn't hard to get here, but I kinda think leaving early is a good idea.
Happy Friday!


----------



## loonlover

Good morning. We're in for a cloudy day but no rain is expected. A high in the 60s is forecast.

Barry Manilow at the arena tonight. Should be a fairly large crowd, but don't really expect a huge amount of calls. At least that is what I'm hoping for. 

Hope everyone has a great Friday.


----------



## loonlover

Good morning. A little chilly at 38 this morning, but looks like it will warm up and be a nice, sunny day.

WinterJam at the arena tonight. I'm going in at 9 this morning as the (mostly teenagers) attendees will start lining up early this morning. Long day, but then I'll have almost a week off.

Hope everyone is having a good weekend.


----------



## ddominikwickles

Good morning from Northwestern PA!
We've been experiencing an early Spring with unseasonably warmer temps, but April seems to be Winter's last chance to make us shiver and shovel (snow). 
Hope everyone has a wonderful Saturday  

Think Spring, think Romance!


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Good Morning from Lewisville,Texas

A weekend full of warm sunshine and gentle breezes is ahead for us....
Going to go to several parks along the Trinity River and walk amonst the wildflowers.










Hope everyone is having a great weekend


----------



## Leslie

Good morning,

Cloudy and mild here in southern Maine this morning. I hope everyone has a great Saturday!

L


----------



## Jane917

I am finally able to report fantastic weather here in the PNW. It will be 80 today! Spring is here for a few days!


----------



## Leslie

Good morning,

After a warm, mild week we have snow this morning. Go figure!

Have a great Sunday everyone!

L


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Good Morning from a sunny, warm Dallas

The Arboretum's annual "Dallas Blooms" show is at its peak with millions of tulips and other spring flowers.










A unique sculpture collection of "Famous Trailblazers" (my favorite being Mark Twain) is on display and a piano being played in one of the gardens.

I hope everyone is having a restful Sunday


----------



## loonlover

Good morning. Abundant sunshine this morning with a cool temp of 41 when I arose. Heading to a high in the 70s.

Long day yesterday, but the concert went well and we didn't have to turn anyone away at the doors because we had reached our capacity. I had a fairly quiet night compared to previous years, but didn't clock out until 11:35. Today is going to be a day of not doing much.

Hope everyone has a peaceful Sunday.


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Sunny 80s in the Dallas area. Looks like I will be tethered to my desk though.

Have a great day !


----------



## Andra

Happy Monday!
We are starting out at 50 degrees today but should get right up there with NapCat's Dallas forecast - sunny in the 80s.
We had a quick trip to the farm this weekend to pick up my car.  Did a little work hanging pictures inside, but also got the old arugula plants out of the garden and tilled that space up.  The tiller definitely didn't come close to running away with me this time.  We put the tines to run backwards and I had to throw all my weight behind it to get it moving.  It was harder to manipulate but I felt better knowing I wasn't going to run over anything...  Mommy planted 7 tomatoes, 3 peppers and 2 eggplants.  She says the squash will go in the ground this week.
Have a great week.


----------



## loonlover

Good morning. 50 degrees heading to the 80s.

II just got home from work. He says he isn't going to bed yet so I guess I need to head to the kitchen and fix breakfast.

Hope all have a good day.


----------



## Leslie

Another chilly morning in southern Maine, with snow! C'mon spring, we're ready for you...LOL

L


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Good Morning

I am off to Reno, Texas, where it will be windy and in the 80s

Have a great day...


----------



## loonlover

Good morning. 57 degrees heading to 75. Sounds better than the high of 88 we had yesterday.

Nothing specific on our agenda today. Kinda nice as we'll both be working this weekend. As usual, the arena is busy in April, really busy in May, then not busy at all during the summer. So our schedule varies from month to month. Helps keep us on our toes, I guess.

Hope everyone has a great Tuesday.


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Good Morning
Another warm breezy day is on queue in Denton, Tx










I have a series of fascinating meetings lined up in Fort Worth, but it is going to be a long day.

Hope all is well with everyone.


----------



## loonlover

Good morning. It looks like our skies will be cloudy most of the day, but the chance of thunderstorms is pretty much out of the picture. We do have a lake wind advisory in effect, but that doesn't affect me much.

Dogs go to the groomer today. Otherwise, not much on the agenda for me. I'm trying to do at least one project other than routine housekeeping each day. Successful yesterday, but will I be today?

Hope everyone has a good day.


----------



## Andra

Good morning.  Nothing new to report in Austin.  We continue to have the dramatic temperature ranges that are common this time of year.  Today it was 60-ish and should get to the mid 80s.  Rumors of lows in the 40s persist...
No wonder allergies are running amok right now.


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Good Morning

I am off to Cooper, Linden and Texarkana, Texas today....many miles under warm clear skies.
The wildflowers are just spectacular now...so it will be a pleasant drive.










Have a great day.


----------



## Andra

Good morning.
We are back down to 46 this morning.  I don't think winter is ready to leave just yet...
Hope you are all  having a good week.


----------



## loonlover

Good morning. 44 degrees but heading to 81. Looks like another pretty day, just slightly warmer than I'm ready for.

Mumford & Sons at the arena tonight. I'm going in at 10:00 to sit at one of the doors as people are expected to line up early since the floor is general admission.  The concert doesn't start until 8 so I'm expecting a long, but easy day.

Hope everyone has a great Thursday.


----------



## Jane917

It is 54 degrees now, but SW Washington is expected to be in the mid 80s this afternoon. Record breaking temps for Apri 7! We are going to have a few days of clear warm days before the clouds come back. Yay!


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Good Morning

43 in Denton, Tx headed to cloudy 70s. 
Friday at last !! Yesterday was a 16 hour day for me, so I hope to sneak out of the office early.

I have some very important napping to catch up on this weekend !










Have a great day


----------



## loonlover

Good morning. We're looking at another nice day with highs in the 70s. 

NapCat, you beat me on the hours yesterday. I was only at the arena for not quite 14 hours and it was probably a lot easier than your day. I spent a lot of it reading, both during the day and the concert. Not a crowd that created a lot of calls, even with a mosh pit of 1800 on the floor.

Mowing on my agenda today. Maybe I'll be able to make myself get out there.

Hope everyone's weekend is off to a good start.


----------



## Annalog

Good morning from southern Arizona. I haven't been posting because it has often been after noon before I get a chance. Unfortunately I have time sitting on my hands this morning. The following is a post from my daughter's Facebook page:


> My family needs prayers and good healing thoughts right now (or whatever else you do). My oldest daughter Elizabeth was in a car accident last night. She is currently in critical but stable condition in the medical center in El Paso Texas. I'm on my way there now and will post an update when I can.


I cannot drive there now because my car is getting a circuit board replaced and won't be done until Monday or Tuesday. My daughter should arrive there in a couple hours. I am at my mom's house and DH should be here in a few hours.

Hope your days are filled with wonder and good news.


----------



## MichelleB675

Good morning. 36 and sunny here.

I have a coffee cake baking right now.. I made a few changes to the recipe, added grated/shredded apple to the batter part and a ton of pecans to the filling and streusel. It smells fabulous.

Recipe - http://www.kingarthurflour.com/recipes/cinnamon-streusel-coffeecake-recipe

Baking helps a little with the depression and grief.. until it comes out of the oven and it hits me that my taste tester isn't here, then it feels like a punch to the chest.


----------



## Jane917

Another day in the 80s. We have the windows open to catch the cool morning breeze before we shut the house up.


----------



## loonlover

Good morning. Not much change to the weather forecast except a slight possibility of rain showers overnight. Still looks to be a pretty, spring day.

It's Saturday! That doesn't mean as much to us as it once did. Most days have a Saturday feel to them for us since retirement. PBR at the arena tonight and tomorrow, but I choose to work those hours.

Annalog, thinking of you and your family.


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Good Morning

Gray skies and rain showers in Lewisville, Tx. After a week of 14-16 hour days and another coming up, I am going to stay in the hotel, reading, writing letters and napping.

Hope everyone's weekend is off to a good start.

Prayers to you, Anna


----------



## Jane917

A little cooler today in the PNW, but still expected to get in the mid 70s. Power washing the cement today!


----------



## Annalog

Good morning from southern Arizona. Thank you for the prayers and thoughts. Elizabeth's spinal surgery for her fractured back started about an hour ago and is planned to last at least six hours. The surgery for her fractured pelvis will be later. I have heard that yesterday she was thanking everyone and memorizing the names of everyone on her care team. She has a long tough road to recovery ahead.

The accident happened on I-10 in New Mexico and she was air lifted and transported via ambulance when bad weather was reached to a level 1 trauma center in El Paso, Texas. It will be at least two weeks before my daughter will be able to take her home to Gilbert, Arizona. During that time my daughter will be away from work. Family friends have taken the youngest granddaughter, a freshman in high school, to El Paso to be with her mom and sister and will take her back home tomorrow so that she won't miss any school. Elizabeth's dad, my daughter's ex, is also in El Paso for the weekend but will need to return to work in Tucson on Monday. My sister in California has started a GoFundMe account to help cover unreimbursed medical and living expenses (https://www.gofundme.com/dry6s46k). Since my car is out of commission until Monday or Tuesday (in Tucson waiting for parts), I am getting all my info via phone, text, and Facebook.

Feeling helpless while waiting for news. Hope your day is wonderful.


----------



## MichelleB675

*hugs* Annalog, you and your family are in my thoughts and prayers.


----------



## loonlover

Good morning. 60 degrees heading to 83 degrees. Thunderstorms are expected overnight and into tomorrow.

Second day of PBR today. Quiet for me last night and I expect the same. Hopefully no bulls get loose today. One did last night, but his break for freedom was short lived. 

Hope everyone has a peaceful Sunday.


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Good Morning from a cloudy, rainy and very windy Lewisville, Texas.

I have no plans, which sounds like a good plan.

Hope everyone is having a restful Sunday.

Anna: Elizabeth's Thankful Spirit will be her most important asset in recovery. Good for her !!


----------



## Jane917

Hugs to Analog and her family. Lots of healing thoughts heading your way.

Temps in the mid 70s today. Got the yard all cleaned up yesterday, cement all power-washed. Now to sit back and enjoy it all. We have two trees that will be replaced next week that did not make it through their first winter. We have been in our new house for one year now. When I look back, I don't knowhow we did it all, but somehow things fell into place.


----------



## Annalog

Thank you, everyone!

Good morning from southern Arizona. 

Elizabeth was able to wiggle her toes and squeeze her hands after the spinal surgery. Internal bleeding seems to have stopped. She is stable and they are keeping her sedated most of the time so that she can rest and heal. 

I will be at work tomorrow from 9 to 5 while the fried circuit board in the dash of my car is being replaced. Hopefully it will be ready for me to pick up after work tomorrow so that I can drive to El Paso to support my daughter (grandma go-fer, second set of ears, eyes, and hands, as well as notetaker) so that she can focus on Elizabeth. My youngest sister is currently flying there to help until I can arrive.

It will be a tough road but we will make it through this. So many people are helping, both inside and outside of the family.

Hug those you love and care about when you can. Hope your day is wonderful.


----------



## crebel

Anna, I'm so thankful to hear your positive news at this stage in Elizabeth's ordeal.  I'm sure you are anxious to be there and hope your car is ready for you on Monday!  Safe travels.  I will continue to maintain healing thoughts for Elizabeth and for strength for you and the rest of your family as you help her deal with recovery.  {{{hugs}}}


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Good Morning

Yup, yet another Monday. I am off to Linden, Tx where the weather-guessers say I have a 70% chance of sloughing through rainy, muddy forests to do site visits.....sigh

Have a great day.


----------



## loonlover

Good morning. We may get 1-2 inches of rain today with thunderstorms predicted for most of the day.

Hope everyone's week is off to a good start.


----------



## Andra

Good morning from Austin where it's damp and cool.  I have been working 10-hour days since my dad passed away so I could get to my mom each weekend.  As we are getting things cleared up, she says that I don't have to be there every weekend so today I start on 9-hour days instead.  Because of Austin traffic, there is a huge difference between leaving at 4:00pm and leaving at 5:00pm.  I will gain almost 2 hours each evening...  I am grateful that I had the opportunity to shift my schedule and not chew up all of my leave, but I am really looking forward to not being totally wrung out at the end of the day.
Anna, prayers and hugs to you and your family.  I am glad to hear that Elizabeth is recovering.  I hope you are able to travel to be with the soon for more support.


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Good Morning from Denton, TX where we are expecting partly cloudy 70s.

Yesterday was a long but interesting day complete with wind, rain, lightning, mosquitoes, snakes, mud and one particularly ugly woman !! giggle. !! 
I did not get back to the Dallas area until after 9 PM, so this morning came early.....

Hope to stay in the office today catching up.

Have a great day


----------



## Annalog

Good morning from southern Arizona. Thank you all for your prayers, healing energy, hugs, and support.

The part needed to fix my car did not arrive yesterday so I will be driving my husband's truck to El Paso this morning. DH has borrowed his sister's truck so he will be able to pick up my car whenever it is ready. I began the process at work to take a family leave of absence for as long as necessary. I will leave in a couple hours after the sun rises. They let Elizabeth wake up completely yesterday and took out the breathing tube. She was alert, talking, and even joking with her sister over the phone (or maybe it was Skype). Surgery for her pelvis fractures is scheduled for this morning. She is a strong young woman and will pull through this event in her life.

I will post when I can but I don't know what to expect while I am in El Paso in terms of available time. (I now wish that I had practiced posting from my phone instead of always using my Fire or my computer.) 

Hope your day is wonderful.


----------



## loonlover

Good morning. 50 degrees with an expected high of 68 with mostly clear skies. Yesterday's rainfall was slightly less than 2 inches.

Safe travels, Annalog. We're keeping you and your family in our thoughts and prayers.

Have a good day, everyone.


----------



## Andra

Good morning.  It's cooler in Austin again today but I think that's because we are supposed to have thunderstorms...  We'll see.
Glad to hear that Elizabeth is doing well Anna - I know that is a frightening thing.  When we spent so much time in the hospital with my dad, I spent a lot of time online.  The hospital had better wifi than our hotel.  So you may be able to use your Fire instead of your phone for posting etc.

I'm trying to figure out how I can help my mom when she's having a rough day.  She was in tears when I called yesterday just overwhelmed with paperwork and the enormity of losing Daddy.  I didn't know what to say because nothing I can say will help.  The only thing that will fix this situation is not going to happen - no matter how hard we wish for it, he's not coming back.  And as much as I miss him, I know it's even worse for her.  But I don't want her trying to hide when she's having a bad day either.  I mean, bad days are allowed.  So I pinged my brother to have my niece call her and check in.  When my mom called me later in the evening she sounded better so I guess it helped some.  Any advice?


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Good Morning

I am off to _GAY PAREE'_ !!










....Paris, Texas, that is..'ya'all

Interesting project redesigning a damaged bridge. Rainy 60s in the forecast.

Have a great day.


----------



## loonlover

Good morning. We have cloudy skies with a slight chance of a shower or two. Our expected high is 70.

Grocery shopping on the agenda this morning while II sleeps since he will be working at the arena tonight. 

Hope everyone has a great day.


----------



## Leslie

Good morning--

Sunny here in southern Maine and the temp is creeping up. I just ordered the new Kindle Oasis!

Have a great day everyone!

L


----------



## Andra

Good morning.  Still in the 60s and wet in Austin.
I got caught up in the Oasis hype starting yesterday and ordered one this morning...
Hope I like it.
(now hurry up and be April 27th)


----------



## MichelleB675

Good morning. The more spring-like weather is finally starting. I think next week is going to be more like early summer though. We've been sitting on the deck a lot, when it isn't too windy and cold.

Andra, I don't have any advice about helping your mom through her grief, other than just be there for her. Everyone handles it so differently.  With me and my mom, she wants to talk about dad constantly.. she talks constantly anyway but now she's focused on talking about dad all the time, that's her way of dealing. I'm the opposite, I hold everything in most of the time. I sit with my mom most of the day to keep her from being lonely, she doesn't really care if I talk, I couldn't get a word in if I wanted to. But her talking about dad constantly, doesn't help me, it hurts a lot. It's like being stabbed in the heart all day every day. So I'm emotionally exhausted in the evenings. I can't say anything about it because that deprives her of her method to heal. and hubby says "what about your healing?" and I say "I'll be ok" even though I'm not, but I'm strong enough to handle it, most of the time. So *hugs* to you and your mom, and hopefully you both find a way through your grief.


----------



## loonlover

Good morning. 51 degrees going to 68. We did have a rain shower overnight.

Errands to run this morning, then staying quiet so II can sleep. Not difficult at all to stay quiet with a Kindle by my side.

Hope everyone has a great day.


----------



## Leslie

Good morning,

44 degrees right now in southern Maine, with a high of 51 predicated. Lots of sun and blue skies. Have a great day everyone!

L


----------



## Andra

Morning.  It was 56 degrees this morning and is really nice outside.
I'm a crankypants this morning because of Amazon changing the release date for the 3G Oasis. I'm trying to let it go but it's hard because this is the first thing I've been really excited about since January...  sigh.  I at least got a nice apology email from Amazon after I wrote in.

Thanks Michelle.  I keep reminding myself that everyone has to go through the grief differently and bad days are to be expected.  I think the helplessness partly came from me being 2 hours away from her.  DH suggested putting a small bag in the trunk of the car so I can head to her house instead of my house if she gets that way again. Then I can at least be there for her.


----------



## Jane917

Mid forties now, but supposed to get up to mid fifties. Cloudy, rainy, thunderstorm predicted. We are supposed to see the sun again on the weekend.


----------



## Annalog

Good morning from El Paso, Texas. My granddaughter first physical therapy session went well yesterday; she sat on the side of the bed while wearing her back brace. It looks like a turtle shell. She is focused on recovery.

Andra, I also don't have any advice. My mom has said that something one of my aunts said is true: The hole in your heart doesn't heal with time but it does get easier to deal with.
Hope your day is filled with wonder.


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Good Morning

Friday at last....I am off to Cooper, Tx for another long day of trudging through mud and snakes.....










Hope everyone gets the weekend off to an early start.


----------



## MichelleB675

Good morning.  It's Friday.. yay. Warmish but windy this morning, supposed to be warmer later.

Anna it's great that your granddaughter is focused and determined. It will be a lot of work for her but it sounds like she's on the right track.


----------



## Andra

TGIF
It was 62 when I drove in the morning but we are supposed to get back up to the 80s later today.
DH will pick me up after work and we are going to the farm.  We have to get busy on the inventory of Daddy's "estate" to turn into the courts.  That sounds funny to me - I always think of the term estate in the same thoughts as rich people.  And while I have more mad money than some people, I've never even considered us to be anything but middle-class.  The lawyer says we have to list everything... This is going to be a major pain since apparently I get my packrat tendencies from my dad.  He's got barbed wire, t-posts, hand tools, lumber, power tools, chainsaws and I don't know what else in the barn and then we have to do home furnishings and personal items.  Seriously - I really don't understand the need to this.  Hopefully going through his things will spark more good memories and fewer tears but I'm not taking any bets.

I like your aunt's words Anna - they make sense.  Glad to hear Elizabeth is doing well.


----------



## loonlover

Good morning. 60 degrees with cloudy skies and an expected high of 74. A slight chance of a shower here or there.

Jeff Foxworthy and Larry the Cable Guy on tap tonight. I'm thinking I'll have some reading time. Comedy shows are pretty quiet, usually.

Thanks for the update on Elizabeth. Glad to hear she is making progress. 

Hope everyone has a good day.


----------



## Annalog

Good morning from an ICU room in El Paso, Texas. According to my phone it is 66°F and headed to 86°F with mostly sunny skies. My granddaughter is improving every day. She is a strong young woman and so is her mom, my daughter. Glad that I can be here to help by running errands.

Hope your day is wonderful.


----------



## loonlover

Good morning. We're in for a gloomy, sometimes drizzly, day.

II came home from work and decided we should go out for breakfast before he went to bed. As always, a nice treat on a Saturday morning.

Hope everyone is having a good weekend.


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Good Morning from Lewisville, TX where it is 68...cloudy skies, blustery wind and showers in the forecast.
It has been a long week, so my Kindle and I are going to stay in bed today.

Hope everyone is having a good weekend.

Anna....just keep that good news coming....


----------



## geoffthomas

Good Afternoon from Derwood, Maryland.  It is 75 here today.

Anna - My prayers go out to you and your family.  Hopefully your granddaughter will heal completely, and soon. I know that it will take time - we recover in baby steps.  But we do recover.  And how wonderful the physical therapy is.  I am a believer in it.

Andra - I will also keep you and especially your mother in prayer.  Grieving is good.  Because we are never going to feel better about being separated from our loved one.  But we learn to live with it, yes.


----------



## loonlover

Good morning. It will be mostly cloudy today with a high of 80. Not sure that will happen.

II works tonight so that gives me an excuse(as if I needed an excuse) to curl up with the papers so I keep quiet while he sleeps. I still like reading my newspaper.

Hope everyone has a peaceful Sunday.


----------



## Leslie

Good morning everyone,

Sunny and warm here in southern Maine. It's a nice day to enjoy the day!

Happy Sunday!

L


----------



## Jane917

Beautiful day in SW Washington state. Going to be in the 80s today. Play day in the yard, for sure! Happy Sunday!


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Good Morning

Thunderstorms all day in the Dallas-Ft. Worth region.

Kindling and Napping is on the agenda....

Hope everyone is having a restful Sunday


----------



## geoffthomas

Good Morning from Derwood.
It is 61 here now with 74 the expected high and mostly sunny all day.
A day for more weeding.


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Good Morning

60s and thunderstorms all day in Denton Texas.
I will be staying in the office today catching up on paperwork.

Have a great Monday [sic] !!


----------



## Andra

Good morning.  It's wet in Austin also, but at least it wasn't raining and the traffic was light when I drove in to the office.  It's supposed to stay like this all week though - I hope not because the dreary weather tends to bring on the melancholy...
Trying to write down everything in the barns was interesting - Seriously - 6 chainsaws? 12 jackstands?  7 shovels?  3 complete socket sets (including wrenches in the nice cases)?  We are in for a treat when the time comes to actual clean out and organize the barns.  But we did spend a lot of time laughing at some of the things that turned up.  My tricycle is there (I am 47 years old).  My borther's little red wagon is there.  The box that we used when we went camping.  So it was mostly good memories mixed in with incredulity.  This week I have to transcribe my handwritten notes and complete the information with the photos we took and send that off to the lawyer to make sure we are on the right track.

Thanks for the prayers geoffthomas.  I know she is struggling even more than I am.  It's like half of herself is just gone.

I hope you all have a great week.


----------



## loonlover

Good morning. Cloudy with a chance of rain today with thunderstorms possible Tuesday and Wednesday. We'll just have to wait and see.

Had to mow again yesterday before the rain came. That makes the 4th time this spring. Don't remember doing it quite that many times by the middle of April before. It's nice to have a few days off strung together. Hope to continue some spring cleaning chores this week as of the moment I don't work again until Saturday.

Hope everyone has a good day.


----------



## Leslie

Good morning,

Sunny and warm (5 in southern Maine this morning. It's Patriot's Day here...a holiday! Enjoy!

L


----------



## Annalog

Good afternoon from El Paso. Update from our Love Lizzy Facebook page:


> Today has been pretty good. Pain control is better today. Elizabeth had a boost for breakfast and some chicken noodle soup for lunch. PT came in and did leg exercises today. The CNA washed her hair today too. It has to be nice to not have mud and branches in your hair!! Maybe transport tomorrow. Fingers crossed!!!


I think that it was just a little dirt and twigs. ;-)

Hoping to post from Arizona tomorrow.

Hope your day is wonderful.


----------



## geoffthomas

It hit 80 here today and sunny - nice day.


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Wonderful news Anna !

70s with thunderstorms in Denton, Texas...I will be in Houston today....terrible flooding there.

Have a great day


----------



## loonlover

Great news, Anna.

Good morning. Rain overnight but we're getting a break at the moment. Looks like more to arrive about lunch time.

Hope everyone has a good day.


----------



## Annalog

Good morning from El Paso. No new news yet since I am posting early this morning.  I think that all we are waiting for in order to make transport happen is insurance approval. My granddaughter and daughter are currently sleeping and I am watching them. Trying to sleep in a hospital room is filled with interruptions.

Hope your day is wonderful.


----------



## geoffthomas

Hang in there Anna.
It is 59 here going up to 80 and sunny.


----------



## Andra

Good morning.  I am off to a late start today because of a pressure headache.  But I didn't have to drive to work in the rain, so that's good.

Napcat, they are never gonna let you out of Texas if we keep having all this rain...
Anna, hope you all on are your way home.


----------



## Annalog

Guess we'll be in El Paso for a few more days while we wait for an infection in one of the surgical sites to be gone. Prayers and healing energy is very welcome.
Thanks,
Anna


----------



## Annalog

Prayers and healing thoughts are very welcome. 


> Okay what they think is an infection might just be some post operation fluid. Please send positive thoughts and prayers that tomorrow's tests will show no infection!


----------



## Leslie

Sending prayers and healing thoughts, Anna.

Since it is officially April 20, good morning! Alexa tells me we are going to have a nice day today. I am going to go to bed and find out if that is true when I wake up!

Good morning/night my friends!

L


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Good Morning from Houston, TX where it is not a good morning for many...










....and more rain in the forecast.

Hope it is sunny and dry for 'ya all.


----------



## Andra

Good morning from Austin where it's still wet - but not nearly as bad as Houston.

Anna prayers and positive thoughts and hugs flying your way.  One thing I learned about hospital stays with major injuries is that you are basically on a roller coaster.  There will be positive stuff and you will go up and then something will happen and down you go.  Be patient and ride it out.  It sounds like Elizabeth is pretty determined and has a great support team around her.


----------



## loonlover

Good morning. We're looking at more rain and maybe some thunderstorms today. Rainfall amounts are low and not worrisome, though.

Thoughts, hugs, and prayers sent your way, Anna.


----------



## Leslie

Good morning,

43 degrees and lots of sun right now--high in the 50s predicted. Have a great Wednesday everyone!

L


----------



## geoffthomas

Good Morning from Derwood.
It is sunny here and 47 with expected highs around 72.


----------



## Jane917

Good news, Anna. Hang in there!

It is a sunny morning in SW Washington. 57 degrees, expected to be in high 70s, BUT thunderstorms are also expected later today. We are going to have to find some clouds first.


----------



## Annalog

Good day from El Paso (but still morning if we were in Arizona) where it is mostly sunny. Definitely a rollercoaster but with lots more ups than downs.

Thanks for all the thoughts, hugs, and prayers. We are all hanging in here until we can hang out in Phoenix. My granddaughter is able to do more and sounds better every day.

Hope your day is wonderful.


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Good Morning from Houston, Texas...










...and it is still raining !!

Hope it is happy and dry where you are/


----------



## Leslie

Good morning from southern Maine, where Alexa tells me it is sunny and 49 degrees, with "more of the same" today. Predicted high is 69. Have a great day everyone. Sending healing thoughts to Anna and her family as well as folks in rainy Houston.

L


----------



## Annalog

Good morning from rollercoaster El Paso. 

Thank you for healing thoughts and prayers.

I am currently sitting in the ICU waiting room as they moved my granddaughter back to Neuro ICU just after dinner time.  The nurse to patient ratio is better there was the reason we were given for the move; also the test results were not back on the samples for infection. Healing thoughts and prayers for a good transfer to the hospital/rehab in Phoenix that is ready to accept her are welcome. While it is sunny and dry in this part of Texas, we want to be healing in Arizona.

Hope your day is wonderful.


----------



## loonlover

Good morning. Rain is pretty much out of the forecast for us. It will be partly cloudy today and there is a dense fog advisory in place.

Thoughts and prayers going to you and your family, Anna, and all those affected by the flooding in Houston.

Hoping for a good day for all.


----------



## Andra

Good morning from Austin where it is once again dreary and damp - but we are nowhere near as flooded as Houston.
Today is San Jacinto Day. That is one of the obscure holidays that state employees get and everybody else goes "huh?" I got to sleep late and everything.
Hang on Anna. Prayers and positive thoughts still headed your way.


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Good Morning and Happy Friday !!

The rain has finally stopped in Houston and I am headed back to Dallas where a warm, sunny weekend is on queue.

Hope everyone's weekend is off to a safe and fun start.


----------



## loonlover

Good morning. Clear skies heading to a high of 79 again. Looks like another nice day in store.

Not much happening here, although with the recent rain and now sunshine, I can probably see the grass growing.  

Hope everyone's weekend is off to a good start.


----------



## Annalog

Good morning from El Paso. It will be a couple days before we get all the results to know for certain tha my granddaughter is infection free at the surgical sites and is ready to transfer. She is getting stronger every day. I will be doing a quick drive home and back to return and get stuff. My car is still waiting for an electronic part. If it comes in today then DH will pick up my car and he can have his truck back. Long road ahead but in the right direction. 

Hope your day is wonderful.


----------



## loonlover

Good morning. Abundant sunshine in store for us with an expected high of 82.

Smashing Pumpkins at the arena tonight. They are using the theater setting which only uses about half of the bowl. The crowd will be a small one so I don't expect to be busy.

Have a good day.


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Good Morning

We have sunny 80s in the Dallas forecast










Have a great day !!


----------



## Leslie

Good morning,

59 degrees and cloudy here in southern Maine. My car is having the snow tires taken off this morning--a sign that spring is really here!

Have a great day everyone!

L


----------



## Annalog

Good day (morning in Arizona, afternoon in Texas). I am eating lunch in Lordsburg, New Mexico, on my way to back to El Paso. Lizzy, my granddaughter, had a good day yesterday, despite confirmation of an infection. The plan is that she will be transferred to Phoenix after the infection treatment plan is in place and working, hopefully some time next week. She is making good progress in PT and the current pain treatment plan is working OK. While reading (book or Kindle) is still too tiring, she has been playing word games with her mom, dad, and grandma. (Similar to some in NQK.  ) I leant her my newer Fire as it works with the hospital WiFi (my older one doesn't) to watch Prime movies and to have available for reading when she is ready.

Hope your day is wonderful.


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Good Morning

Another lovely day in central Texas.....breezy 80s

I am off to Lake Ray Hubbard and hope to do some sailing









Hope everyone is having a restful Sunday


----------



## loonlover

Good morning. Another sunny day in store for central Arkansas.

Small crowd at last night's concert so the building cleared in a very short time. But, the show didn't end until after 11 so I am moving a little slow this morning.

Wishing continued progress for your granddaughter, Anna.

Hope everyone has a peaceful Sunday.


----------



## Annalog

Good morning from sunny El Paso. I have run the morning Grandma Go-Fer errands and will see if napping in the ICU waiting room is possible.

Hope your day is wonderful.


----------



## Leslie

Good morning,

Another sunny day with temps in the 50s in southern Maine. Enjoy your Sunday everyone!

L


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Good Morning !

Gawk ! It is Monday again....I am off for meetings and fieldwork in Atlanta and Cooper, Texas.
Another long, long day on the road...










Weather will be breezy 80s with possibly a shower or two....should be some nice scenery along the way.

Have a Good Monday ya 'all (thats all' ya 'all !!)


----------



## Andra

Good morning.  I'm back at work after being off a few days and it's already crazy.  I have to babysit a meeting this morning and then I'm not sure what's going to happen.  
I hope you have a great day.


----------



## Leslie

Monday already? I could use another day off!

50 degrees and sunny right now. Have a great day everyone!

L


----------



## Annalog

Good morning from sunny El Paso. Still here waiting to hear when we are cleared to return to Arizona. Today would be a fabulous start to the week; a guarantee for tomorrow would be wonderful. Hope to learn when soon.

Hope your day is wonderful.


----------



## loonlover

Good morning. Looks like another nice day with a high in the mid 80s.

I overdid it a little with the yard work yesterday. We already had doctor appointments scheduled for this morning so I was able to quickly get a prescription for muscle relaxants. Hope hey start to working soon. Guess I won't finish the yard work today.

Hope everyone has a great day.


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Good Morning

Breezy, but warm day coming up in Denton, TX....maybe some thunderbumpers in the evening.
I should stay in the office thrashing through piles of government paperwork....










Have a great day !


----------



## Andra

Good morning.
We are having unusually humid weather this week.  It was close to 90 when I walked out of the building yesterday and it felt like a sauna.
Got the ship notice for DH's Oasis.  It should be here tomorrow!!
Smile.


----------



## loonlover

Good morning. Overcast this morning with a slight chance of a shower or two.

Dental appointment this morning and a haircut this afternoon. Other than that, I will be continuing to rest the back. I really need it not to bother me with two big concerts coming up later in the week.

Hope everyone has a great Tuesday.


----------



## Annalog

Good morning from El Paso, Texas. I am currently doing laundry and then going to Sprouts. Go-Fer Grandma is keeping busy. My granddaughter is improving but not yet released to transfer to Arizona.

Hope your day is wonderful.


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Good Morning

Nasty thunderstorms passed through Lewisville, Texas overnight....I will be driving right behind the storms on my way to Athens, Texas......nice place !










I guess I know what is for lunch !

Have a great day.


----------



## Andra

Good morning.
We had some storms last night but nothing like what was more north of us.  A front blew through and it was 64 when I drove in this morning.  I was on time but someone still took "my" parking space so that totally threw off my routine...
Waiting eagerly for an Oasis delivery today.  I'm not sure if I want it to come on an early truck when I'm at work or if I want it to come on the late truck.  I think I'd rather have it waiting when I get home.


----------



## Annalog

Good morning from El Paso. It has been very windy the past few days. We are now waiting on different tests to see if my granddaughter needs another surgery. If so, I hope that it helps with her nerve pain.

Hope your day is wonderful.


----------



## loonlover

Good morning. 65 degrees going to 84 with a chance of thunderstorms. Looks like the storms will be later today as the time Weather Underground is showing for them has changed from 8:30 AM to 2PM.

Hope everyone has a good day.


----------



## Leslie

Good morning,

Sunny and 45 degrees right now. The snow from yesterday is melting--we set a record: 2.5" this late in the season. Frankly, I could've done without the snow and the record!

Have a great day everyone!

L


----------



## geoffthomas

Good day all.
I continue to pray for you and your family, Anna.
it may hit 60 here today.  light rain on and off.


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Good Morning from Denton, TX

Warm, Humid day in store with storms moving in tonight. I may need to borrow Leslie's snow-shovel to find my way into my office that is stacked with paperwork....

Have a great day !

Anna, I feel for your granddaughter......waiting for others to make decisions is frustrating.


----------



## MichelleB675

Good morning. 

The sun is currently shining, though everything is a bit soggy from 2 days of rain. The rhododendron is blooming, the lilacs are gorgeous, the snowballs on the snowball bush are turning from green to white. The azalea and honeysuckle should be blooming soon.

We had Dad's memorial service at the veteran cemetery yesterday. It was a nice service, but a very hard day to get through.

Hugs and thoughts and prayers to anyone that needs them. Have a great day everyone.


----------



## loonlover

Good morning. We are in for another warm, dry day. That won't be the case tomorrow.

Carrie Underwood at the arena tonight. I will be a bit busier than I was at the last couple of events.

Hugs and thoughts and prayers to both Anna and Michelle.


----------



## Andra

Good morning.  It's almost Friday, I have a new Kindle in my hands, and it was only 65 degrees this morning.  If I had gotten enough sleep last night, today would really be starting out great.

Hugs and prayers for Michelle and her family.  It's good that you've gotten through the memorial.  Hang in there.

Prayers and hugs to Anna also.  I hope you get some good news about moving Elizabeth home soon.


----------



## Annalog

Thank you, everyone. Hugs and good thoughts to all.

Good morning from El Paso where the skies are mostly clear and sunny. We are still waiting for information and clearance from Neuro; everyone else says that we can go home.

Hope your day is wonderful.


----------



## 864

Good morning all. (Still morning here.) Sorry to hear about all the illnesses and losses of late. Wishing you all peace and good health.

Gettin' ready to take my crazy 12 week old pup out for a walk that I hope will exhaust her. I've found that's the key if I want to stay sane.  My Sarah's coming over to go with me so we can take both dogs. I shake my head almost every day that I now have TWO dogs and two cats... Not sure I was thinkin' straight, but I know when we get past puppyhood, it will all be much more fun. 



Thanks to all of you who tuned in for the Oasis giveaway. That was fun for the girls and me. If you missed it, you can see the (recorded) live video on KBoards Facebook page.

Have a wonderful rest of your week people! GoFightWin!

-chc


----------



## 864

Oops! That pic was too big!


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Good Morning !!










78 in Denton, TX...Thunder and Wind on the way.

Have a great day (...sneak out of work early.....giggle)


----------



## Andra

TGIF
It's been a long week and I am ready for a few days off.


----------



## Annalog

Good morning from El Paso where it is still sunny. Elizabeth is progressing well. She and the neurology team have decided to go back to surgery on Monday. They are going to remove some bone and hematomas that are pressing on her nerves and hoping to relieve the severe pain that she is having in her legs. It should be best to have this done before moving back to Arizona. We are hoping for a quick recovery from this surgery and a safe trip home.

My sister from Montreal has flown to Phoenix and will be bringing Elizabeth's sister, my other granddaughter, to El Paso to visit. They will drive back after the surgery so that Samantha doesn't miss too much school.

Yesterday my Grandma Go-Fer errands included getting the ingredients for green chile chicken posole, a chicken soup with white hominy and fresh shredded cabbage. My daughter fixed it  in about half an hour thanks to using roast chicken and we took it to the hospital. Moms and chicken soup can make many things better.

Hope your day is wonderful.


----------



## geoffthomas

It is overcast and chilly here in the Nation's capital.
I had a need to take the Metro into the city today and visit some associates on 15th street.
So out and about on a rainy day....needed to be done.
Anna, we continue to pray for you and your family, especially for Elizabeth.
Have a Fab day all.


----------



## loonlover

Good morning. It is cloudy here with the possibility of thunderstorms throughout the day. Yesterday's rainfall amounted to more than 5 inches. I'm ready for some dry weather again.

Paul McCartney at the arena tonight. It has been hectic so far. I expect a fairly busy night.

Hope everyone's weekend is off to a good start.


----------



## Leslie

Good morning,

Sunny and bright today, but cool. High of 50 predicted. My husband is outside rebuilding the outdoor shower. Soon!

L


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Good Morning

Cloudy 70s in the Dallas area...lunch with friends, some shopping, but a lazy afternoon.

Have a great day


----------



## loonlover

Good morning. It is supposed to be sunny on Sunday in our area of the world.

Decided I would post before heading to bed as I don't intend to be doing much later this morning.

Concert was a success, but I was busy with enough calls that it seems the number of calls should be greater. Anyway, it was a fun night for a lot of people.

Hope everyone has a peaceful Sunday.


----------



## Leslie

Good morning,

53 degrees and cloudy. Tomorrow we are expecting pouring rain. Have a great Sunday everyone!

L


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Good Morning

Sunny, breezy 70s in Lewisville, TX, just gorgeous ! I am doing a little walking near the lake, then a nap...and this afternoon, I am attending a showing of *THE BOOK CLUB PLAY* which is being presented in a local theater.










As a member of a dysfunctional book club (...aren't we all?...), I am really looking forward to this.

Hope everyone is having a restful Sunday


----------



## Annalog

Good morning from sunny, windy, and cool El Paso. We took a short tour this morning looking for Einstein's Bagels. First Google Maps tried to take us to the one on the Ft. Bliss base. Then it directed us to one inside the University Bookstore which, of course, is not open on Sunday. Finally we arrived at a third one which was both accessible and open. My brother was stationed at Ft. Bliss long ago and the university campus was pretty. Today will be a day waiting for the surgery tomorrow morning. The goal of the surgery is to remove pressure on the nerves in a few spots and reduve the severe pain in her legs without causing any more damage. Prayers and healing energy are welcome. Hopefully she can be off all of the IV pain meds afterwards as that is a requirement for transportation back to Arizona.

Hope your day is wonderful.


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Annalog said:


> Prayers and healing energy are welcome.


_...you got it !!_


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Good Morning

53 and Thunderstorms in Denton, !!

Yesterday's _"THE BOOK CLUB PLAY"_ was just wonderful.....I laughed until I had tears in my eyes !

Have a great Monday


----------



## Leslie

Good morning,

Rainy this morning--as predicted--but we need the rain. Temps in the 40s. Healing energy to Anna and her family.

Have a great Monday everyone!

L


----------



## loonlover

Good morning. 56 degrees and cloudy skies with the chance of scattered thunderstorms this morning.

One thunderstorm rumbled through about 4AM so our poodle had to finish the night sleeping in our bedroom. She has become very nervous when it thunders and has to be near us.

More thoughts and prayers headed your way, Anna.

Have a great day.


----------



## Annalog

Thanks, everyone!

Good morning from sunny El Paso. Elizabeth's surgery is the first scheduled this morning. She was ready to go about an hour ago and is probably in pre op now. My daughter drove to the hospital early this morning. Both of Elizabeth's parents were with her this morning. I am waiting at the Ronald McDonald House with my granddaughter and my sister. My daughter will return here after surgery starts and we will go to the hospital a couple hours later. Surgery could be as short as 3 hours or as long as 6 hours depending on what the surgeon decides to do. 

Hope your day is wonderful.

Update: She has just gone in to surgery.


----------



## Andra

Prayers and healing energy to Anna and Elizabeth and the family.

Central Texas can't decide what the weather should be this year.  It was down in the 50s again this morning after a front blew through last night.  We have rain in the forecast again as well.  This is very unusual for us...  But I enjoy the cooler weather


----------



## Annalog

An evening update from the Love Lizzy page on Facebook:


> Elizabeth is now resting from surgery. She still woke up with back and leg pain. We are not sure yet if it is the same or if there is an improvement. We might not know this for a while. They did as much as they could to give her nerves some space. There also was a deep infection that they cleared out. They will try to narrow the antibiotics to help fight this particular infection.
> Tonight our goal is to have her get some sleep.
> Thank you everyone for your good energy, healing thoughts, and prayers! Keep them up so Elizabeth can continue to improve everyday.


Thanks again, Anna


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Good Morning

I am off to Mt. Vernon, Texas where we will have pleasant 70s and partly cloudy skies....great day for thrashing through the brush and swamps....look out snakes, here I come !!

Have a great day.

Get some rest Ana...you all need it and of course 'da NapCat fully approves !!


----------



## loonlover

Good morning. It is to be partly cloudy here with a high of 72. I am definitely ready for some dryer weather.

No specific plans for the day. May try to do some kitchen prep as Disney on Ice starts tomorrow and goes for 5 days with 3 of those 5 days having multiple performances.

Hope everyone has a good day.


----------



## Leslie

Good morning,

40s right now with only a high of 50 predicted. Cloudy after the rain yesterday.

Have a great Tuesday everyone!

L


----------



## Annalog

Good morning from sunny El Paso. The pain in Elizabeth's legs is less this morning. Hopefully it will keep getting less painful each day.  

Hope your day is wonderful.


----------



## crebel

Annalog said:


> Good morning from sunny El Paso. The pain in Elizabeth's legs is less this morning. Hopefully it will keep getting less painful each day.
> 
> Hope your day is wonderful.


Terrific news that there is improvement! Thanks for keeping us updated, Anna.

Everyone have a safe and happy day.


----------



## Andra

Happy Tuesday!

I missed the morning somewhere...
We were down in the 50s again on the way in today and are only at low 70s right now.  It's actually a pretty nice day.
Glad to hear things are looking up Anna!  Hang in there!


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Good Morning

Headed back to Mt. Vernon, Texas where we will have another nice day in the 70s.

Have a great day !


----------



## Ann in Arlington

Good Morning.  And . . . May the Fourth be with you.


----------



## loonlover

Good morning. It was down to 51 this morning and we're headed to 80 with clear skies.

Disney on Ice starts tonight so I'll be working. Shows like this are easy and I'm usually on my way home before 10.

Hope everyone has a great day.


----------



## MichelleB675

Good morning. Raining, again. Every day. Soooo tired of it.

The last of the stray kittens (born almost a year ago, her birthday is in 2 weeks) finally decided to let me pet her. She runs up to me every morning and demands her head scratches before she eats. I can't hear her purr but I feel the vibrations in her side and neck, so it must just be really quiet. Her brother purred like a Harley.


----------



## Andra

Good morning and happy Star Wars Day 

It was nice and cool in Austin this morning.  I'm enjoying the cooler days for as long as they last.  We have to go to Brownsville this weekend to help my MIL pack so I'm really hoping some of the coolness sticks around that long...
We go see comedian Chris Cubas this evening.  Looking forward to it.
Bought presale tickets to Straight No Chaser for October in Austin yesterday.  Hoping that the front row center seats are good enough to wipe out the memory of last year's abysmal show in Dallas.
My 3G Oasis is on a truck for delivery today!


----------



## Leslie

Good morning,

50 degrees and a bit of blue sky peeking out. Have a great day everyone!

L


----------



## crebel

Ann in Arlington said:


> Good Morning. And . . . May the Fourth be with you.


And a Happy Birthday to you, Ann!

Good morning to all. Have a safe and happy day.


----------



## Annalog

Ann in Arlington said:


> Good Morning. And . . . May the Fourth be with you.


Happy Birthday and May the Fourth be with you as well.


----------



## Annalog

Good morning from sunny El Paso. It looks as if I will only be posting that a couple more times. Elizabeth has been given the go ahead to transfer tomorrow and now it is just a matter of completing the transport arrangements. Hoping for tomorrow but it might be Friday. 

Hope your day is wonderful.


----------



## loonlover

Good news, Anna. Here's wishing all of you safe and uneventful travels back to Arizona.


----------



## Annalog

I have started a thread in the Book Corner looking for series suggestions for Elizabeth and her boyfriend to read together over the next couple months. 
Recommendations for series for boyfriend and girlfriend to read together


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Good Morning from Denton, Texas where it is 50 and headed to sunny 80s.

Have a great day.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Good morning, all!

Betsy


----------



## Andra

Anna, that's great news.  I hope you are back home safely soon.

Good morning from Austin where it was in the 50s again this morning but rumor has it we are headed to the 80s this afternoon.  It looks like it might be another pretty day.  Have a great one.


----------



## DGS

Good morning all, another sunny day in Barcelona. Water is still chilly but in a month it will be good, beach is getting busy already though.


----------



## loonlover

Good morning. 50 some degrees this morning and headed toward 79 with clear skies.

The ticket sales for Disney on Ice are the best they've ever been for this year's 9 performances. We'll have over 6,000 students there for a performance in the morning. I might even be somewhat busy.

Hope everyone has a great day.


----------



## Leslie

I missed the morning but hello anyway. 50s in southern Maine and still sort of cloudy, but it's not raining. Have a great day everyone!

L


----------



## Annalog

Happy Cinco de Mayo from slightly cloudy El Paso. Missed posting this morning as I spent some time at Urgent Care getting my left arm and wrist X-Rayed to verify that it wasn't broken. Fortunately I only have a deep contusion that apparently showed on the X-Ray as well as from the surface. (I walked into the arm of a chair that I didn't see due to carrying stuff, tripped, and hit my arm near the wrist while falling forward. I did not hit my head or pass out but had mild shock symptoms for about half an hour.) My arm is now wrapped in an Ace bandage while my daughter is with Elizabeth at the hospital. Apparently I was the second person at that Urgent Care who had a damaged left forearm. I was asked what I had been drinking to celebrate Cinco de Mayo.  I held up my water bottle.  If my granddaughter races a wheelchair down the hallway of ICU today, I will miss it. 

Hope your day is wonderful.


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Annalog said:


> _Urgent Care...deep contusion...tripped...hit my arm...while falling forward...hit my head...pass out...mild shock symptoms...My arm is now wrapped in an Ace bandage...damaged left forearm....drinking to celebrate Cinco de Mayo...._



Oh Anna !!! take the words above out of your vocabulary !!
Seriously, slow down and get some rest...you have been running a fast pace for a long time.


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Good Morning All !!

Looks like summer has hit us in the Dallas-Ft. Worth area...
...mid-high 80s and humid...

Hope everyone can sneak off and start an early weekend.

Have Fun !!


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Annalog said:


> Happy Cinco de Mayo from slightly cloudy El Paso. Missed posting this morning as I spent some time at Urgent Care getting my left arm and wrist X-Rayed to verify that it wasn't broken. Fortunately I only have a deep contusion that apparently showed on the X-Ray as well as from the surface. (I walked into the arm of a chair that I didn't see due to carrying stuff, tripped, and hit my arm near the wrist while falling forward. I did not hit my head or pass out but had mild shock symptoms for about half an hour.) My arm is now wrapped in an Ace bandage while my daughter is with Elizabeth at the hospital. Apparently I was the second person at that Urgent Care who had a damaged left forearm. I was asked what I had been drinking to celebrate Cinco de Mayo.  I held up my water bottle.  If my granddaughter races a wheelchair down the hallway of ICU today, I will miss it.
> 
> Hope your day is wonderful.


Anna! Get better soon. Oh, my!

Raining here, cool. Hoping to get some drawing done today.

Betsy


----------



## Annalog

Good early afternoon from partly cloudy El Paso. It is around 90°F. I am fine, just a bruise on my arm and some sore muscles. The doctor prescribed Ibuprofen which I keep forgetting to take as nothing hurts much.  I spent much of yesterday napping and have caught up on sleep. I missed yesterday's big activity: Elizabeth wheeling herself out of her room, going down the elevator, across to the opposite side of the hospital to the Starbucks Java Stop, and back to her room. 

Hope your day is wonderful.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Good morning!

90 degrees, Anna!  Wow--49 here.  But the sun is shining (at least I think that's what that growing thing is), so that's something.  Watching the morning mists.

Glad you're not feeling too bad!

Happy Saturday, everyone!

Betsy


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Good Morning

Another summery day in Lewisville, Texas. Mid to high 80s,
Think I will do my Kindling at the pool...could lead to a nap in the Jacuzzi...

Hope everyone has a great weekend


----------



## Annalog

Good morning from El Paso. I am very eager to hear that we can head back to Arizona. We are now entering the weekend limbo waiting for news on Monday. I have stopped wrapping my forearm and wrist with the Ace bandage and have moved my watch and RoadId band back to my left wrist. (Sorry, NapCat, I have trouble trimming my vocabulary.  )

Hope your day is wonderful.


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Annalog said:


> We are now entering the weekend limbo waiting...(Sorry, NapCat, I have trouble trimming my vocabulary.  )



OH Anna....now we all have to worry about you and this "Limbo-Waiting"....sigh


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Good Morning.....and....


----------



## loonlover

Good morning and Happy Mother's Day,

Looks like a nice day in central Arkansas. I won't know for sure as we have 2 more performances of Disney on Ice at the arena today. The last two performances for this year, thank goodness. We're always glad when it is over. Multiple performance days are really long by the third one in a row.

Hope everyone has a peaceful Sunday and all the mothers get a chance to enjoy the day as they choose.


----------



## geoffthomas

Good Morning from Derwood.
It is 63 now on the way to a high of 67 later.
Sunny....yay!

So glad to hear that your arm is ok, Anna.  And that your granddaughter, Elizabeth, is moving around.  Sounds like she definitely is YOUR granddaughter.

Have a wonderful Mother's Day all.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Happy Mother's Day!

This is a great sunny day here, though quite windy.

Hope all is going well, Anna!

Betsy


----------



## Annalog

Happy Mother's Day from El Paso. Late post due to running errands. From the Love Lizzy page yesterday:


> Another great trip down to the lobby coffee shop today! Elizabeth is learning how to use a slide board and today Dad helped support her. Elizabeth almost has the transfer down and needs very little help.
> With all the medications, moving and pain comes nausea so that has been a little challenge the past few days.


Just waiting for the verified acceptance from the Phoenix rehab and we are out of here. Hoping to make a long drive tomorrow or Tuesday with a quick stop at home to exchange DH's truck for my Prius, pick up eggs and paperwork, and say hi to DH, chickens, and cats, followed by a quick stop at my mom's to say hi, drop off eggs, and pick up stuff.

Hope your day is wonderful.


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Good Morning

Monday in Denton, TX is bringing storms and temps in the 80s

Have a great day.

Good news Anna....glad all are finally going home.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Good morning!  

Partly sunny this morning, but cool overnight.

Anna, safe trip home!

Everyone have a great day!

Betsy


----------



## Annalog

Good morning from El Paso. I should have said that two items are needed for us to leave: acceptance from Phoenix rehab and an available flight with Angel MedFlight. We won't be able to check for the second until we hear on the first. I had never realized how complicated arranging transfers between medical facilities could be.

Hope your day is wonderful.


----------



## loonlover

Good morning. 65 degrees and the possibility of thunderstorms for most of today into the night time hours.

I'm going to be catching up on household chores today. I sometimes wonder how I got everything done when I was working full time. Things needing to be done just really pile up when I work 5 days in a row now. The rest of the month will be busy, but I don't think there will be anymore 12-13 hour days.

Anna, here's hoping you get the details worked out and are heading to Arizona shortly.

Hope everyone's day is a good one.


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Good Morning

I am off to Gun Barrel City, Texas.....










.....where I will be doing field work under partly cloudy skies....both temperature and humidity are forecast for the 90s.

Texas Summer is here !!

Have a great day.


----------



## loonlover

Good morning. Storms rumbled through during the night leaving an inch of rain. Today will be mostly cloudy with a high of 86.

Working the luncheon held for the winners of the state Dept of Education's Stock Market Game today. It is always fun to work and see the students that have done well with their ventures into investing.

Hope everyone has a great day.


----------



## Andra

Good morning.  Back at work today after a busy weekend helping my MIL move.


----------



## Annalog

Good morning from sunny El Paso. I am checking out of the Ronald McDonald House and heading to Arizona. In just over an hour my daughter and granddaughter will be leaving the hospital and flying to the Phoenix rehab facility. 

Hope your day is wonderful!


----------



## geoffthomas

Good Morning from Derwood.
It is 54 with a high maybe of 58. 
And light rain on and off.
Anna - great to hear that Elizabeth (and the rest of you) is finally going "home".
My prayers are with her for a quick recovery.
Have a fabulous day all.


----------



## Leslie

Good early afternoon,

Anna, so glad to hear you are heading home! I hope rehab goes smoothly for all concerned.

Warm here today--60 degrees as I drove to work. I put the top down on the convertible--first time this season. Have a great day everyone!

L


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Good Morning

Summer in Denton Texas...hot/humid/thunderstorms...
...but the water in the hotel pool is warm enough to use, which is a delight after long hours on the road.










Have a great day


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Good morning!

Woke up way early. Think I'm going to take a nap after breakfast.

Betsy


----------



## Andra

Good morning.  It's cool and wet and windy in Austin.  
Anna, I hope you are all back home safely.
I am ready for Friday and it's only Wendesday - sigh...


----------



## loonlover

Good morning. Cloudy and gloomy here with highs expected in the 80s and a possible stray thunderstorm. Storms may move in after midnight, also.

Def Leppard at the arena tonight along with Tesla and REO Speedwagon. May be an interesting night.

Good news, Anna. Hope your travels were all safely made.

Have a good day.


----------



## Leslie

Good morning,

Another lovely spring day here in southern Maine. Have a great Wednesday everyone!

L


----------



## Annalog

Good morning from sunny Gilbert, Arizona. It is currently 63°F and headed to 94°F. Tomorrow is predicted to pass 100°F. We all completed our trips safely.  I made it here in time to pick up my youngest granddaughter from softball practice. 

I should eat breakfast and g o for a run while it is still cool enough since I have spent too much time sitting and in cars lately.

Hope your day is wonderful.


----------



## crebel

Good morning!  So glad to hear everyone transferred safely, Anna.

Zero visibility here because of fog this morning, expecting a rainy, stormy day.

Everyone have a safe and happy day.


----------



## Jane917

56 degrees and clear here this morning. Alexa tells me to expect 80 degrees later today. It is a perfect PNW day!


----------



## geoffthomas

Good day all.
It is 55 now and yet THEY say the high will be 67.
It is raining again and THEY also say it will rain harder later.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Jane917 said:


> 56 degrees and clear here this morning. Alexa tells me to expect 80 degrees later today. It is a perfect PNW day!


Good morning!

We've been having PNW weather this spring in northern Virginia. We've set a record for number of days with measurable rain. 

Today looks to be no different.

Had a lovely lunch yesterday with our grandson who just got back from a semester in Cuba (and before that a semester in Spain). Fascinating to hear his comments.

Everyone have a great day!

Betsy


----------



## Andra

Good morning.  It's almost Friday...
70 and pleasant in Austin this morning, but Alexa told me to expect thunderstorms throughout the day.  Of course she also told me that my shortest route to work (by 2 minutes) was via I35 so she is a little crazy because I am NOT driving I35 unless I have no choice.  I sent feedback in the app asking for an option to select a preferred route.
Hope you all have a good day!


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Good Morning 

Overnight storms and looks like a gloomy day on queue in Denton. Tx
Staying in the office today digging through a hopeless backlog of paperwork.

Have a great day.


----------



## loonlover

Good morning. Thunderstorms to the north of us early this morning, but just a few sprinkles at our house.

I was taken out for breakfast this morning when II got home from work. Last night was a little crazy - not the volume of calls, but the content of some of the calls. Never a dull moment during some of the concerts.

Hope everyone has a great Thursday.


----------



## Annalog

Good morning from central Arizona. Sunny, 70°F, and headed to 101°F. My muscles are a bit achy from yesterday's very short run/walk (1.6 miles) but I am feeling great. Yesterday was a great day for my granddaughter and the physical therapy rehab facility where she is now is wonderful. Today I will be doing laundry and measuring doorways, rooms, etc. to record on a multi page form for evaluation of what changes may be needed when she is ready to come home. 😁

Hope your day is wonderful.


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Good Morning










Have a great day !!


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

LOL, Napcat!

Good morning, everyone!

Another dreary damp day in the DC area.  Lunch today with  my uncle and cousin up in Geoff's neck of the woods!

Glad your granddaughter got settled in, Anna!  Hope it continues to go well!

Betsy


----------



## Andra

I agree with NapCat also - TGIF.
I managed to get caught up in an Austin traffic snarl that was further hampered by my serious lack of directional ability and it took me 2 1/2 hours to get home after work yesteday.  I'm still tired.  (For reference, my normal time to get home is around an hour.)  I could have actually driven to my Mom's in the time it took me to get home.
Today it is still muggy with scattered thunderstorms in the forecast.
The new Captain America movie is on the agenda today.
Happy weekend!


----------



## loonlover

Good morning. 55 degrees with some sunshine at the moment. The expected high is 83.

Errands to run this morning, then trying to talk myself into mowing again. Not sure that is going to happen.

Hope your day is a good one.


----------



## geoffthomas

It is 63 and overcast and if it is not raining lightly then it the moisture in the air is condensing into water.
They say it will go up to 74 later. They also say we may have thunderstorms.
Like Betsy said, another dreary day in the nation's capital.


----------



## Annalog

Good morning from sunny Gilbert, Arizona. It is 63°F and headed to 103°F. Lots of errands on my agenda. 

From the Love Lizzy page:


> Elizabeth has had two very busy days at rehab! She gets a schedule in the morning and they keep her moving. Today she was able to take a shower with the assistance of the occupational therapist (OT). PT has a special gym just for spine injuries where Elizabeth does work on balance while sitting and trying to regain some range of motion.
> 
> She is struggling with falling asleep due to the nerve pain at night, but the day time pain control is much better.
> 
> Tomorrow as part of recreational therapy the younger patients are going to breakfast together.
> 
> If you know Elizabeth she will get to know everyone at the table and their room numbers before they head back so she can wheel around to chat!


Hope your day is wonderful.


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Good Morning from Lewisville, Texas where it is 61 with showers....

...great day for some serious _napcatcatnappin'_

Hope everyone is having a great weekend


----------



## Jane917

It is 54 right now, expected to get to low 60s and a chance of rain. It is nice to have some cooler weather for a few days. Analog, 100+ sounds awfully hot for this time of year!


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Good morning from Alexandria, VA!

The sun is out!!!! It's 72 degrees out.  Yay!!!!!!!!

Betsy


----------



## loonlover

Good morning. It is currently 57 and cloudy with an expected high of 70 and no chance of precipitation.

Graduations started yesterday with an early morning call time. The graduation started at 10 AM and was over slightly after 12 noon. Wish all of them went that quickly. Another one on the agenda for this afternoon. I will be glad when the next two weeks and 9 more graduations are over. Throw in a couple of concerts and the recently completed Disney on Ice, and May is just too busy.

Hope everyone has a peaceful Sunday.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Loonlover, hope you can get some reading done!

Good morning!

Cool and breezy here in Alexandria--temp of 51 degrees!  But the sun is shining, yay!  Hope to get some quilting done today--or at least go to a fiber art meeting!

Betsy


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Good Morning from Lewisville, TX where we have overcast skies...temps in the 70s and maybe a shower later.

I plan to visit the Arboretum...

Hope everyone is having a restful Sunday


----------



## Annalog

Good morning from sunny Gilbert. It is currently 70°F and headed to 94°F. (Jane, it will be cooler than yesterday! 🌵) Lots of errands again for me today. Lots of visitors scheduled for Elizabeth. 😁

Hope your day is wonderful.


----------



## Leslie

Good early afternoon,

Yesterday was warm and sunny and we inaugurated the porch for the 2016 season. Hooray! Today is cool and cloudy with a chance of rain so I am back indoors. Even so, we know porch season has arrived which means winter is officially over in Maine.

Have a great Sunday everyone!

L


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Good morning! Brrrr, 40 degrees here in Alexandria, VA. Hope it warms up by this afternoon when we plan to go into town to tour the Hoku'lea and have dinner.

http://www.hokulea.com/hokulea-update-20160515/

Leslie, got snow? They're reporting snow in Maine!

Betsy


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Good Morning

Snow on both coasts  . Cloudy 82 with thunderbumpers in the Dallas-Ft. Worth area.

I should stay in the office today........Happy Monday All !!!


----------



## Andra

Good morning.  Cool 67 degrees but damp in Austin this morning.  We have rain in the forecast all week I think.  This kind of weather makes me sleepy   Or maybe I stayed up too late reading a ridiculous time-travel book...
Have a great week!


----------



## loonlover

Good morning. Rain in the forecast for most of the day.

A retirees luncheon on the agenda for mid day and another graduation at the arena for the evening.

Betsy, I do usually get a lot of reading time during graduations. 

Hope everyone's week is off to a good start.


----------



## MichelleB675

Good morning. A bit chilly this morning but the sun is shining.

Hubby is away for his mother's memorial service, he had to take her ashes back home and deliver her remaining belongings to the rest of the family. I had to stay home and keep my mom out of trouble, she's a bit lost without my dad.  It's the first time we have been away from each other this long since he was in the army. I don't sleep well when he isn't home. Our furball is taking turns being clingy, bitchy, whiny and a hellion... that's not really anything new, she just amps it up a bit lol.


----------



## Leslie

Good morning,

Chilly here in southern Maine. It feels like a front is blowing through. It is supposed to be warm and lovely for the rest of the week.

L


----------



## Annalog

Good morning from Gilbert where it is sunny, 64°F, and headed to a cooler 91°F (at least cooler than the 100+ a few days ago). I will find out what is on my agenda after my daughter gets back from her run.

Hope your day is wonderful.


----------



## geoffthomas

Good morning from Derwood.
It is 54 here with 65 the high, later.
It is sunny and there should be no rain today.
I'll take it.


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Good Morning from Denton, Tx

67, headed to the 70s with showers.

I have a doctor's appointment today....just a followup from my surgery last October.
All should be fine.

Have a great day


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

geoffthomas said:


> Good morning from Derwood.
> It is 54 here with 65 the high, later.
> It is sunny and there should be no rain today.
> I'll take it.


Wasn't yesterday gorgeous? We spent it outside.

Today, not so much! My dark sky app says light rain starting in 8 minutes here in Alexandria. We'll see.

Everyone have a great day!

Betsy


----------



## Andra

Good morning.
It's 67 and damp with continuing thunderstorms in the forecast. It looks like that will be the theme all week.
I'm grateful for the cooler weather before the Texas summer heat kicks in, but it sure is messing with my allergies.
Be excellent to each other!


----------



## MichelleB675

Rainy day.. clingy cat.. in other words SSDD lol.

have a great day everyone


----------



## loonlover

Good morning. It should be a little warmer today than yesterday, but we still have a chance of some rain.

Last night's graduation was another speedy one. We expect the rest of them to take longer as the schools that are left always have more speeches. I did finish revising a form for my boss last night. My Excel skills being really rusty, it was nice to finally be successful after working on it during multiple events.

Hope everyone has a great Tuesday.


----------



## Leslie

Good morning,

Another slightly cool morning in southern Maine, with a bit of blue sky. Have a great Tuesday, everyone!

L


----------



## Jane917

The sun is shining again in SW Washington! We expect 80 degrees today. Unfortunately, the next several days look cloudy and rainy. On Thursday 20 of my high school friends are arriving in Portland for a girls' long weekend. Rain will not deter the fun!


----------



## crebel

Good morning!

Zero-visibility fog has burned off already and the sun is currently shining.  A little more rain expected this afternoon and then we should start warming up to more spring-like temperatures tomorrow (we have had frost warnings the last 4 nights!).  I'm looking forward to the furnace being off again, I can't remember any other year we have had heat running in the house during the month of May.

Everyone have a safe and happy day.


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Andra said:


> Be excellent to each other!


How Kool ! We need to get that phrase to go viral...


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

NapCat said:


> How Kool ! We need to get that phrase to go viral...


Agree! Maybe it could be the official greeting of KBoards! Andra, do you mind if I quote you in my sig?


Betsy


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Good Morning

I am headed to Linden and Jefferson, Texas for meetings and field work....going to be a long, long day in humid 70s.

Have a great day !!


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Stay cool, NapCat!

52 degrees now and another rainy day in DC.  Sigh.

Hubby didn't feel well yesterday.  Hoping he's better today!

Betsy


----------



## loonlover

Good morning. A high of 71 expected with cloudy skies.

Dave Matthews Band at the arena tonight. Yay, a concert instead of a graduation.

Hope everyone has a good day.


----------



## MichelleB675

Good morning. It's still rainy and gloomy and chilly here.

Hubby should be starting for home this afternoon. Yay! I miss him so much. It has only been a few days but it feels like years.

Have a great day everyone


----------



## Andra

Betsy the Quilter said:


> Agree! Maybe it could be the official greeting of KBoards! Andra, do you mind if I quote you in my sig?
> 
> Betsy


You'd be quoting from Bill and Ted's Excellent Adventure  I've always thought it was a cool greeting/parting phrase.

We had a front blow through here again last night and are back to the low 60s. I like it!!
Going off to see if I remember how to post photos so I can show off my Oasis skin.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Andra said:


> You'd be quoting from Bill and Ted's Excellent Adventure  I've always thought it was a cool greeting/parting phrase.


Oh, man, it's been years since I saw that movie! Excellent!


----------



## Andra

Betsy the Quilter said:


> Oh, man, it's been years since I saw that movie! Excellent!


In addition to having my brain totally cluttered up with stuff from the 80s - some of those funny movies are the ones I watch when I need a laugh but can't really pay attention to anything for long periods of time. I've been in that type of mood most of this year, so those old movies are getting a workout. I got it on blu-ray a few years ago, but I wonder if Amazon has a digital copy available - going to check.

eta: yup - just added to Amazon library


----------



## editorialeyes

Andra said:


> In addition to having my brain totally cluttered up with stuff from the 80s - some of those funny movies are the ones I watch when I need a laugh but can't really pay attention to anything for long periods of time.


Good morning, everyone. Gotta love 80s movies to lighten the mood. The Money Pit was just added to Netflix in Canada. I hadn't seen it in years and it really holds up. Great slapstick humour, and Tom Hanks' reactions to his house basically falling down and catching fire are hilarious.


----------



## Dmoneyzzz

Good morning fellow members of KBoards, today will be another great day! 

I hope all is well with everyone, I am about to go take a walk outside, do some writing, and listen to some more of the E-Myth Revisited.

_Early birds do indeed get the worms._

Have an excellent day!


----------



## Leslie

Good morning everyone,

Love the talk of old 80s movies. Saturday night we watched *Reckless* (1984)--debut movie for Aidan Quinn, Jennifer Grey, Pam Springsteen (Bruce's sister). Daryl Hannah was the female lead--not her debut, though. It was written by Chris Columbus who went on to direct Home Alone, Mrs. Doubtfire and two Harry Potter movies (along with lots of other things). I saw *Reckless* in the movie theater and I think I had a VHS tape, but it sort of disappeared for years. Now it has popped up on Amazon video to rent ($2.99) or buy ($9.99) and I think it has held up. Aidan Quinn is gorgeous, it has some very hot and sexy scenes, and a great soundtrack.

Meanwhile, in other news, it is warm and sunny here in southern Maine. Be excellent to each other today!

L


----------



## Annalog

Good morning from cloudy Gilbert. Rain blew in last night just after my youngest granddaughter's softball practice. It is currently in the low 70s and headed to the mid 80s. 

Hope your day is full of wonder. Be excellent to each other!


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Good Morning

61 and raining in Denton Texas and I have another long day on the road today....headed to Clarksville, Texas to give a presentation......looks like rain all day.

Have a great day.......and remember.......

"BE EXCELLENT TO EACH OTHER" !!


----------



## loonlover

Good morning. It stayed cooler than expected yesterday but we should be back in the 70s today. Slight chance of rain.

Fairly easy concert to work last night, but it was a late one.

Hope everyone has a great day.


----------



## geoffthomas

Good Morning from Derwood.
It is 56 with expectations of 69.
It is also supposed to be dry today.

Yes, Betsy.  That was a very nice day.  Looking forward to others like it............sometime.

We have a 2010 Honda CR-V that is included in the air-bag recall. Dealership does not know when parts will come in.  Honda has provided a rental car to use until the repairs can be made.  What a huge cost to the airbag manufacturer.  If only they had exercised good quality control in the first place.


----------



## Leslie

Good morning everyone,

Sunny and pleasant in southern Maine this morning. I have a 2005 Saab that also has recalled airbags, but no one has offered me a rental car. And I doubt they'll ever get the parts for my car. What a mess!

Meanwhile, be excellent to each other!

L


----------



## Annalog

Good morning from sunny Gilbert. It is currently in the mid 70s and headed to the mid 90s. Elizabeth is doing very well in physical and occupational therapy. Hopefully she will be able to come home soon. 

Hope your day is wonderful. Be excellent to each other!


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Good Morning

It is a Foggy Friday in Denton, Tx, headed for humid 70s (Yuk, makes my fur curly...)

Hope everyone gets an early start on the weekend.

Have a great day and...
....Be Excellent to each other !!


----------



## loonlover

Good morning. We might see a little sunshine today, but very little. Could also see a little rain and a high of 78.

Another high school graduation tonight. I should be able to get a lot of reading done as this school's ceremony usually takes longer than the last two.

Hope everyone has a great Friday.


----------



## Leslie

Good morning,

63 degrees right now in southern Maine with lots of sun. It looks like a lovely day!

Be excellent to each other on this Friday!

L


----------



## Andra

Happy Friday!
I am at the farm since I went to Victoria with my mom for a doctor's appointment yesterday (talk about a convoluted sentence). It rained lots all day yesterday but today is starting out cool and clear.
We are trying to finish the inventory of Daddy's estate for the court so we can take it to the lawyer today.

Be excellent to each other!


----------



## Annalog

Good morning from sunny Gilbert. It is headed to the mid 90s again. Tasks around the house today. 

Hope your day is wonderful. Be excellent to each other!


----------



## loonlover

Good morning. Beautiful morning with temps in the low 60s and sunshine.

I've already been outside to fill the bird feeders. It felt wonderful out there. The University of Arkansas medical school graduation is today. There are over 1000 graduates so it will be a long one. There should be some reading time involved along with getting paid so I can't complain.

Have a great Saturday.


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Good Morning

The Dallas-Ft.Worth area is going to have "summery" weather for the next week or so.....hot, humid with showers.
I have to exchange my rental car, then going to do some wanderings through one of the historic regions.

Hope everyone is having a great weekend.....

....................and, of course...


----------



## geoffthomas

Good Morning from Derwood where it is 53 on the way up to 57.
And it is raining (again).  And should rain all day.
My toes are becoming webbed (I think).

Have an excellent day being excellent to each other.


----------



## Annalog

Good morning from sunny Gilbert. It is headed to the low 90s today. This morning I get to watch my youngest granddaughter play softball. If they win both games today then I get to see her play tomorrow as well! 

Hope your day is wonderful. Be excellent to each other!


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Yes, raining again, as Geoff says. . 

Sometimes I think I've awakened in Seattle.  Or England.

But I don't have to water the deck garden--so there's that!

May go to see Money Monster today.  Good to go to a movie on a rainy day.

Be excellent!

Betsy


----------



## Leslie

It is way past noon but I wanted to check in and say hi. It looks like we will be watching the Preakness in the rain. I wonder if Nyquist is good on a muddy track. 

Meanwhile, I am enjoying the sunny, lovely day on my back porch. Be excellent everyone and enjoy the rest of Saturday!

L


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Good Morning from a cloudy Denton, Tx. Headed to the 80s.

Hope everyone is_ BEING EXCELLENT TO EACH OTHER_ this weekend !!


----------



## loonlover

Good morning. Another nice day is expected. Rain not supposed to be here until Tuesday.

Graduation for the high school our sons went to is this afternoon. This is the first year they have held it on Sunday. The biggest problem with it is all the traffic afterwards is going my direction. 

Be excellent to one another and have a peaceful Sunday.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

More rain.

Enjoyed Money Monster yesterday.  Good popcorn movie!

Listening to Adele on Amazon Prime on my Echo and watching Indy qualifying today.  Watched bits yesterday on the ESPN app on my Fire TV stick.  I'm an Amazon girl!

Excellence!

Betsy


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Good Morning

I am off on a two day loop of NE Texas to visit several communities....hot, humid and showery everywhere.

...and now the challenge for all of us...Be excellent to each other..._*on Monday !!*_


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Cloudy today, with possibility of rain, 59 now.

Out to lunch today. Reading _H is for Hawk_ in paper! 

Let's all be excellent!

Betsy


----------



## loonlover

Good morning. Highs in the upper 80s today with sunshine alternating with partly cloudy skies.

I don't have to work today so mowing is on my agenda. If it doesn't get done soon, the dachshund will disappear in the tall grass.

Hope everyone's week is off to a good start.


----------



## Andra

Happy Monday!
I have a lot to catch up on at work since I was off last Thursday and Friday...
Getting ready to head down the hall to start setting up for our Commission Meeting this week.

Be excellent to each other!


----------



## geoffthomas

Good day from Derwood where it is 74 (the high).
It will probably rain later, with a possibility of a "heat" induced thunderstorm.

I managed to get my dentist to see me and re-cement a crown that had come loose.


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Good Morning from Sulpur Springs, Tx where it is already hot and humid....I am headed to Paris, Tx to do field work....where it will be hot and humid with snakes and mesquitoes....

Have a great day being Excellent to each Other !!


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

geoffthomas said:


> Good day from Derwood where it is 74 (the high).
> It will probably rain later, with a possibility of a "heat" induced thunderstorm.
> 
> I managed to get my dentist to see me and re-cement a crown that had come loose.


We went out in our Mazdaspeed Miata with the top down, thus invoking the rain much earlier than scheduled. . Had to put the top up part way home.

Going to the dentist today to have him replace a crown for hubby. Sigh.

Well, the sun is shining right now!

Everyone be excellent to each other!

Betsy


----------



## loonlover

Good morning. Cloudy and 68 at the moment with the possibility of thunderstorms this evening.

Two schools have graduations tonight with one at 6:00 and the second scheduled to start at 8:30. The second hasn't started on time in the last 9 years. But, since some of the others have gone faster than in previous years, one can only hope the same happens tonight.

Hope everyone has a great day.


----------



## geoffthomas

Good Morning from Derwood.
It is 58 right now but will go up to 80 for a high, with partly cloudy.
It looks like we are headed toward the standard hot and humid summer for the Wash, DC area.


----------



## Annalog

Good morning from sunny Gilbert. It is mid 60s and headed to the low 90s today. We are waiting for the last specialists to release my oldest granddaughter to come home.  Then PT to maintain and regain muscle while waiting out the remaining 6 weeks of non weight bearing time. Tonight my youngest granddaughter will be playing in the orchestra for the graduating seniors.

Hope your day is wonderful. Be excellent to each other!


----------



## editorialeyes

A gorgeously sunny 73 here in Toronto. A bit of breeze and a cardinal serenading me. Perfect morning for working on the balcony


----------



## Leslie

Good morning,

Rainy and cool here in southern Maine this morning. The rain is good for the garden.

Have a great day everyone and be excellent to each other!

L


----------



## Andra

I got busy and missed the morning...
I hope everyone with dental issues gets them fixed quickly and as painlessly as possible.
It's hot and muggy in Austin today and it looks like that trend is going to continue through the week.
Be excellent to each other!


----------



## Jane917

I am back from from 5 days in Portland (the other Portland, Leslie) with 20 of my high school friends. What fun we had! It is now in the 70s in the PNW and sunny.

BE EXCELLENT TO EACH OTHER!


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Good Morning

It is a rainy 77 in Denton, Tx. The weatherguessers are starting to report Heat Index....headed to 93...
I will be staying in the office today after an exhausting two day road trip.

_Be Excellent to Each Other !!_


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Good morning!!!!  What a beautiful morning here in northern VA!

Just back from dropping a friend off at the airport.  Going to go out to lunch today.

And hey, forgot to celebrate Bob Dylan's 75th birthday yesterday!!!  (Bob Dylan grew up in my mom's home town of Hibbing, Minnesota!)

BE EXCELLENT!!!

Betsy


----------



## Andra

Happy Wednesday!
The weather app is reporting cloudy weather for today.  It was still dark when I got here so I have no idea what's going on outside 
Heading down the hall to turn on all my hardware for the meeting.  Then I can have breakfast!

Be excellent to each other!

(And if you want the "official" reply - Party on Dude(s)


----------



## geoffthomas

Good Morning.
It is 68 with 86 later. Sunny all day.
Going to my walk/run and then weeding and then some paperwork.


----------



## ddominikwickles

We are finally feeling some warmth here outside of Erie, PA.
It's 64 now but should reach 77 today.
Loving it!
Have a great day wherever you are


----------



## loonlover

Good morning. Early morning thunderstorms in the area. It didn't last very long at our house but we do have a chance of some more this afternoon.

Double graduations are a pain and I know it can't be fun for the people attending the second one. Parking alone is a problem without having to wait at the door until the first one is over. Tonight is another double with the last high school one being tomorrow night. The end is in sight and I am definitely looking forward to several days off.

Hope everyone has a great day.


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Good Morning from Denton, Texas....where we are all going to be _Excellent to Each Other_ in rainy 80s

Have a Great Day


----------



## Andra

Good morning from Austin.  It was misting when I walked in from the parking lot at 5:30am.
Today is the public part of our meeting and thankfully it's a short agenda.  But it has one massive hot topic item so we may have a longer day than expected.  Yesterday around 4:00pm they finished the item they were on and then postponed the rest of the items - 7 of them!  That was kind of nice because I got to leave a little before 5:00pm.  If they had kept going, the meeting probably would have run until about 5:30pm.
Be excellent to each other!


----------



## geoffthomas

Well it is 84 outside already and the high is not supposed to go above 88 - and guess what? - Sunny.


----------



## loonlover

Good morning. It was 75 degrees when I arose this morning and we're heading to a high around 86. So far the thunderstorms have not occurred around our place. We probably won't continue to escape as the weekend approaches.

One last high school graduation tonight. Little Rock's Central High which is the biggest high school in Little Rock. It'll be a long one, but at least we don't have to clear the building before a second one takes place.

Hope everyone has a great Thursday.


----------



## Annalog

Good morning from sunny Gilbert. It is mid 60s and headed to the high 80s today.

From yesterday on the Love Lizzy Facebook page:


> It's official Elizabeth has made it home! She still has long road ahead of her but now she can do some of the recovery at home.
> Sam played the John Cena theme song for Elizabeth as she made it to the door. Gotta love the sister love!


I will probably be headed home today so that I still have some FMLA time left for future surgeries and when she can start learning to walk again.

Hope your day is wonderful. Be excellent to each other!


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Good Morning from Denton, Texas

Thunderstorms in the forecast all day....which is fine for a Friday....
I should be able to get out of the office early and start a long weekend of napcatcatnappin'

I hope everyone has a great day..._Being Excellent to Each Other_

...and speaking of Excellent......YEAH !!! LIZZY !!!


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Anna--

Excellent news!

I missed yesterday morning as I got up and was out of the house before 5AM to go birding with a friend.  Long, hot  day but wonderful!

Sun shine today!  Woohoo!  Gotta repot some plants.

Everyone, be excellent to each other!

Betsy


----------



## geoffthomas

Good Morning from Derwood, MD where it is partly cloudy.
The current temp is 72. The high is expected to hit 89.
Anna - so excited to hear that Elizabeth is coming along.  Please let her know that a lot of strangers are wishing her well.
I will go walk/run this morning.
I will do a little cleaning up in the previous woodpile.
I will do a little more weeding.
But it will be too hot for me to do a whole lot yet. It takes me a while to get "adjusted" to working in the heat.
And each year it gets harder to do so.


----------



## loonlover

Good morning. Thunderstorms in the forecast. So far, we haven't seen them form as forecast so I'm hopeful that continues. If not, we may receive a couple of inches of rain.

Good news, Anna.

I'm going to be enjoying the next couple of weeks as nothing is on the schedule at the arena. Time to catch up on household chores and go back to spending time as a retiree. April and May are the busiest months of the year so always ready for June to get here.

Hope everyone's holiday weekend is a good one.


----------



## Andra

Happy Friday!
Great news Anna!!
It's wet all around Austin today and there is lots of flooding.  I only came in because I was babysitting the meeting this week and I have some work to do.
One of my friends lives in Bastop and she has water in her house again today - this is the 3rd time in the past year.  I keep telling her she really needs to move, but how does she sell a house that keeps flooding??

Be excellent to each other!


----------



## Annalog

Good morning from southern Arizona. It is high 50s and headed to the mid 80s today.

I will pass on all the messages to Elizabeth. It is amazing to me how strong she is in so many ways. I am also amazed by her sister and her mother (my daughter).

Today I will spend with DH, the chickens, the cats, and the garden. I will also be doing laundry and finding what else needs to be done. Tomorrow morning I go back to work.

Hope your day is wonderful. Be excellent to each other!


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Good morning!

More sunshine!  I can't believe it.

Of course, it's also HOT and HUMID here in northern VA.  Not my favorite combination.

A good day to hang out downstairs in the studio!

Everyone have a great day and be excellent to each other!

Betsy


----------



## geoffthomas

It is 79 now with the high expected to hit 89. Mostly sunny. Yes Washington summer is here, like Betsy said.


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Good Morning and _Excellence to Ya'all_ from Louisville, Texas where it is a foggy 67 headed to high humid 80s.


----------



## loonlover

Good morning. Hot and humid here with a lot more sunshine than expected.

Hope everyone enjoys their Saturday.


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Good Morning

65 with Thunderstorms in the Dallas/Ft.Worth area. Headed to the humid 80s.
I plan to visit the Arboretum later.

Hope everyone is having a great day.

_Excellence to All !_


----------



## loonlover

Good morning. 70 degrees and heading to 89 with a chance of afternoon thunderstorms.

No plans for today. I'm still being a little lazy and acting like a retiree (doing what I want to when I decide it is time to do something).

Hope everyone has a peaceful Sunday.


----------



## geoffthomas

It is 83 now which is the high for the day.
We expect afternoon thundershowers.  Yes on top of Rolling Thunder - which is already under way.  Lots of roads shut down for them (Yay).  But they will get wet I am afraid.


----------



## TheLemontree

Good morning! 

It's the wee small hours of Monday morning here. I'm up with a night-feed for my youngest, who is teething.  

Weather-wise, our long, sunny Autumn came to an abrupt halt last weekend. I've had the fire lit every day since then and our poor international student boarder isn't sure what hit her. Poor child Is going to have 3 winters in a row and only the edges of summer, traveling between her northern hemisphere home and here. 

Our town has had twice the normal monthly rainfall in the space of a week, and there is snow inland from us.  Brrrrr.


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Good Morning










Remembering those of true Excellence !!
Enjoy the Day !


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Happy Memorial Day, Everyone!  (And Happy Birthday to my Uncle Mike, who is also a Navy veteran, so he gets to be honored twice today!)

Cooler this morning after last night's rains!

Be excellent to each other!

Betsy


----------



## loonlover

Good morning all. Weather normal for this time of year with the possibility of thunderstorms. One went through yesterday that lowered the temperature about 20 degrees while dropping a little over 1/2 inch of rain. 

Hope everyone enjoys the day while taking time to remember the reason for this US 3-day weekend.


----------



## geoffthomas

Good Morning from Derwood.
It is 66 now with 82 the expected high.
It is supposed to be mostly cloudy and humid today.
Apparently the rain went through last night and there might now not be anymore today.
But it may be too wet to do anything outdoors.


----------



## MichelleB675

Good morning. We are having a great 3 day weekend. Saturday we went to see X-Men Apocalypse. Yesterday we went to Beartown State Park, it's about 3 hours away but a lovely drive and interesting park. Today not as much fun, mowing the lawn. I don't mind doing it but wouldn't call it fun lol. I've got the big section of the yard finished, still have the little side, and the trimming, to do this evening.

Have a great day everyone


----------



## Jane917

Happy Memorial Day to all from SW Washington! We are headed for several days of 80 degree temps. It is bright and sunny. Headed off to a picnic with family. New grand baby due in one week!  Jane


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Good Morning from Denton, Texas

....feels like Monday, doesn't it ? Headed to hot and muggy today. I will be in the office,but have several local meetings.

Have a great day.
_
Be Excellent to Each Other !!_


----------



## Andra

Good morning from Austin where it's muggy (still) and we have rain in the forecast all week (still).  But I was looking at my weather app and it is showing lows down in the 60s again during the week.  It's practically June - not sure where 60-degree weather is coming from.
I did something stupid to my back on Friday so I spent a good part of the weekend with a heating pad and my Oasis 
We also did some movies:  X-Men Apocalypse, Alice Through the Looking Glass and Zootopia.  They were all OK, but I'm not in any hurry to see them again.
Be excellent to each other!


----------



## loonlover

Good morning. Lots of rain yesterday with the possibility of thunderstorms in the forecast for the next 6 days. I'm ready for some drying out.

Nothing happening at the arena for a few days so both of us are free to do what we wish to for a little while.

Hope everyone's Monday on a Tuesday is a good one.


----------



## Jane917

Another beautiful day in the PNW! We won't be venturing out far because we are waiting for the call that #5 grand baby is coming. We will rush over the border to Portland to stay with 2 1/2 year old big sister. If baby does not come on his/her own by Sunday, mom will be induced.


----------



## geoffthomas

It is 79 on the way to 86 and it will be sunny today.
So if I go out into the gardens, it will be SPF30 and my gardening hat.
There are soooo many weeds.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Good afternoon!!!  Been busy celebrating my birthday!

Hope everyone's day has been great so far!!!!

Betsy


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> Good afternoon!!! Been busy celebrating my birthday!



HAPPY BIRTHDAY !! 
(....Aren't we Gemini's just such _EXCELLENT_ people ??...mine is tomorrow)


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Good Morning

Yet more rain in Texas....folks here are starting to build arks !!!










Have a great day and of course...

_....be Excellent to each other !!_


----------



## Andra

Good morning!
Happy Late Birthday to Betsy and Happy Birthday to Napcat!!

I think all of Texas is soggy right now.  I left work at 3:30 yesterday to try and beat the bad weather and it was still too late.  It took me 2.5 hours to get home when I can usually make it in 55-60 minutes.  The rain was too heavy to be out on the toll road so I got off on Parmer and sat in parking lots for a while.  One was because a traffic light was flashing red in all directions (about 12 lanes of traffic trying to do a 4-way-stop is interesting) and then later before McNeil apparently due to an accident.
My friend Rose is waiting to hear from the insurance about her house flooding.  With 3 claims in a year, it's possible they might condemn her house so she can move to higher ground somewhere.  

Be excellent to each other!


----------



## loonlover

Good morning.

Belated Birthday wishes to Betsy and Happy Birthday, NapCat.

We stayed dry yesterday but that may not be the case today. It is fairly warm with highs in the upper 80s and this morning's low was 68.

Hope everyone has a great Wednesday.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Good morning!

Thanks for the birthday wishes!  And NapCat--I think maybe you've been eating too much birthday cake!  (Thanks for the cake, BTW!). Geminis are indeed excellent (LOL autocorrect changed "Geminis" to "Feminists").

Farmer's market today!

Everyone, be excellent to each other!

Betsy


----------



## geoffthomas

It is 85 here today.
Happy Belated Birthday Betsy.
Happy Birthday NapCat.

Now that I am not posting in the "almost official" thread, I find that I am forgetting to look for peoples Birthdays.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Thanks, Geoff!

Cooler this morning in northern VA, but I'm afraid it's not going to stay that way!

Everyone, be excellent to each other!

Betsy


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Good Morning !!

70 years ago today my mother was returning to the US from Norway on a TWA Constellation...










...somewhere over the mid-Atlantic she went into labor with me....and I have had the wanderlust, ever since !

I celebrate today's birthday with a flight home to Nevada !! (where the weekend forecast is for 106 at my home and 120 in Death Valley !!) Hopefully that will dry out my soggy Texas bones...










I know I travel too much as this is the third birthday I have celebrated on an airliner (not counting the first !! giggle)

Have a great day, and...

_...Be excellent to each other !!_


----------



## geoffthomas

Good Morning.
It is 66 now with 83 later. Cloudy with a chance of rain in the pm.

Have a wonderful day.


----------



## Andra

(This is a recording)  Raining again in Austin today.  Starting out in the upper 60s and heading towards 80s.  I think we are about ready for a week or two of sunshine before getting any more rain.  I spent sometime outside yesterday in between rain when the sun was out and it was really nice.  The endless cloudy days make it easier to fall into a depressed mood.
But I am off tomorrow so today is the last day I have to drive in the rain this week 


Napcat, glad to hear you are getting to go home even if it's just for a visit.

Be excellent to each other!


----------



## crebel

Good morning to all.  Perfect weather here today, sunny, temperature heading to 80 with low humidity and no rain expected!

Just wanted to wish a Happy Birthday to NapCat and also Happy 38th Anniversary to Leslie and her husband!


----------



## loonlover

Good morning. It is 71 degrees but we are supposed to only get to 79 today. Temps sound good but the chance of thunderstorms is ever prevalent.

Annual eye check up today. Don't anticipate anything but a routine exam.

Safe travels, NapCat, and again Happy Birthday.

Hope everyone has a great day.


----------



## Annalog

Good evening from southern Arizona. It reached 100 in Tucson today.

I have been away from Internet access for the past few days while staying at my mom's house due to working early mornings. Happy birthday wishes for NapCat, happy anniversary wishes for Leslie and her husband, happy belated birthday wishes for Betsy the Quilter.

Hope your day was wonderful. Be excellent to each other!


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Good morning, everyone!

Had a great day yesterday--went to visit the National Museum of the Marine Corps in Quantico, VA and then lunch in the incredibly small town of Quantico, which has been swallowed by the Marine base.  The museum has been open for 10 years and is only about twenty minutes from our house, but we'd never been there!

Great story, NapCat, about being your transatlantic trip on the Constellation!  Were you born on the plane?

Hope your eye check up went OK, Loonlover!

Going to learn how to take care of Luna moth catapillars today as I'm babysitting a friend's butterfly tent this weekend!

Be excellent to each other!

Betsy


----------



## geoffthomas

Good Morning - it is 70 now, very high humidity.
The high is supposed to be 81.
And we are supposed to get rain 60-80% chance most of the day.
Well the humidity is a fine mist right now so I guess they will be right.


----------



## loonlover

Good morning. 71 degrees heading to 84 with the chance of more rain in the forecast. It rained a little over night, but I haven't checked the gauge to see how much.

Eye check-up went well. Should be good for another year.

Hope everyone has a great Friday. It is Friday isn't it? I'll admit with our work schedules I sometimes do have to double check to know the day of the week.


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Good Morning

I am back in my beloved desert...










....where today I will be "loving" a temperature of 106 ! (120 in Death Valley !)
My time in Texas was a rewarding experience on many levels and I thank Andra and her fellow Texans for wonderful Southern Hospitality.

After being shut down for a year, my place is dusty inside and overgrown outside, so lots to do, but being back in "retirement mode", _it does not have to be done today !!_ giggle
Have a Wonderful Weekend being _Excellent to each Other !_


----------



## loonlover

Good morning. We're looking at the possibility of a few more thunderstorms today but then, hopefully, we'll have some clear skies for a few days.

Glad you made it home safely, NapCat. Enjoy getting back into retirement mode. Don't work too hard, too fast, at catching up with things.

Slept in a little this morning. II works tonight. Funny how that worked out, that he would work times when I wouldn't. He may not agree.

Hope everyone is having a good weekend.


----------



## Jane917

It is a lovely 69 degrees at 7:30am, but is heading up to 101 today! What? This is the PNW! We have the windows open this morning to catch the breeze and capture the cool air. Soon we will have to resort to the A/C. 

Be excellent to each other!


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

It's still morning somewhere, isn't it?

Having a lazy day, but then lately they've all been lazy days.  Woke up to the sad news that Muhammad Ali had passed away--but I'm happy is struggle with Parkinson's is over.  S'posed to rain this afternoon.

Everyone, be excellent!

Betsy


----------



## loonlover

Good morning. 70 degrees with partly cloudy skies. Looking forward to some dry days over the next week.

II stopped for donuts on his way home from work. Can't complain about that.

Hope everyone has a peaceful Sunday.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

loonlover said:


> Good morning. 70 degrees with partly cloudy skies. Looking forward to some dry days over the next week.
> 
> II stopped for donuts on his way home from work. Can't complain about that.
> 
> Hope everyone has a peaceful Sunday.


Well, it was just recently National Donut Day!

Warm and humid here in northern VA. 

Going to hang out and watch some indycar racing!

Everyone be excellent to each other and have a great day!

Thinking of you, Geoff!

Betsy


----------



## Jane917

When I got up this morning at 6:30am, it was already 72 degrees in SW Washington. It is expected we will hit triple digit record temps today.


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Good Morning from the SW desert where it is 70 headed to 102.

FEMA has already called twice to deploy me out again !!...to Missouri and Louisiana. 
I declined them both so that I could continue being_ Excellent to Myself_

Hope everyone is having a restful Sunday


----------



## Leslie

Good morning everyone,

Cool and foggy here in Maine--very dreary. I miss being on the porch.

I hope everyone is having a good Sunday and being excellent to each other!

L


----------



## geoffthomas

It is 80 here and so humid that it is raining.
We may have some thunderstorms this evening.

Thank you Betsy.
Jane has a handbell choir presentation at church tonight so we will be there and get a late dinner.


----------



## loonlover

Good morning.  63 degrees heading to 88 or so with clear skies.

Mowing on the agenda as it has finally dried out enough to get the mower out into the jungle. Part of the back yard is almost high enough we worry about the dachshund (miniature) disappearing.

Hope everyone's week is off to a good start.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Good morning!

A delightful morning here for once.  Sunny, not too humid (after the pouring rain last night).  Hope to do some art today--I've been lax!

Hope you get your lawn mowed, loonlover.  Save the doggie!

Everyone have an excellent day and be excellent to each other!

Betsy


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Good Morning

68 in the desert, headed to 102. Need to get outside before it gets too hot to work.

It is sooooo wonderful to have a Monday morning without Dallas Traffic !!








Be Excellent to Each Other


----------



## geoffthomas

Good Morning from Derwood, Maryland - a suburb of Washington, D.C. (just giving the chamber of commerce pitch- ha).
It is 72 this morning with 86 the high later - much sun today. Apparently no rain today.
It would appear to be a great day for being excellent to each other.


----------



## Leslie

Good morning,

Still cool and cloudy here, with rain in the forecast. Sort of a dreary start to the week.

Let's all be excellent to each other today! 

L


----------



## Jane917

It is 62 this morning, much cooler than yesterday. Yesterday we hit triple digits in the PM. It should get to low 90s today, much more bearable. 

Be excellent to one another!


----------



## Andra

Good morning from Austin where the sun is shining!!  After the weeks of rain that we've had lately, this is a very nice change.  Of course, now it will start getting hot again, but we really do need to dry out.
Napcat, glad you are back home safely.  I was starting to be afraid that you would be a permanent transplant to Texas.
Be excellent to each other!


----------



## loonlover

Good morning. 63 degrees with gorgeous clear skies this morning. Heading to a high around 92.

The back yard is mowed and partly trimmed. At least the dachshund won't get lost now. Front yard on agenda for today. I've changed through the years as I now don't mind the yard work, especially if it gets me out of housework.

Have a good day.


----------



## Andra

Good morning.
It's nice and sunny in Austin today.  DH just called and his truck won't start   sigh - it's always something...


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Andra, hope your hubby's truck starts!  Glad to hear the sun came out.

Sunny here in northern VA and hot already.  We went out to breakfast with a friend who spent the night on his way home from CA.  He said it was much more pleasant out there.

Everyone, be excellent!

Betsy


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Good Morning

79 in the desert, headed to 104. No wind and hazy skies.
I have vouchers from my last trip to complete and a ton of mail to go through.
Good day to stay inside.

I am so thrilled that _"Be Excellent to Each Other"_ has become a morning standard !!

Have a great day !


----------



## Jane917

A beautiful morning in SW Washington. Might be 90 today, but that is cooler than the last few days have been. We are headed back into Portland for second time to stay with 2 year old as son and DIL try to have baby #2. It was supposed to happen on Sunday night, but was rescheduled for Tuesday night. Long story, but quite a disappointment. Hopefully by tomorrow we will be welcoming our new granddaughter or grandson.

BE EXCELLENT TO EACH OTHER!


----------



## Leslie

It is late at night (not morning) but I still had an urge to tell everyone to be excellent to each other!

See you in the AM!

L


----------



## loonlover

Good morning. It is 69 degrees with clear skies and a predicted high of 91. Much better than yesterday's high of 96.

Yard mowed and trimmed. Now I better get some inside work done before working this weekend.

Be excellent to each other on this gorgeous June Wednesday.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Good morning, everyone!

A lovely morning here in northern VA but it is warming up.  Off to the dentist with hubby.  I was up wayyyy to late last night; I'll need to take a nap today.

Everyone, be excellent to each other.  We need more excellence in the world!

Betsy


----------



## Annalog

Good morning from southern Arizona where the weather is similar to NapCat's. I am off today but start work at 4 AM tomorrow and then off again on Friday.

Hope your day is wonderful. Be excellent to each other!


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Being back in the Pacific Time Zone (and in retirement mode, so not getting up early), I feel delinquent...










....not being the first to wish everyone a _Good Morning_ and to _Be Excellent to Each Other !!
_


----------



## geoffthomas

It has been a nice day.
In the midday it was windy and some rain, but overall nice.
We lost power for a little while - I am sure the wind blew a wire or a branch took out a wire or something.
Back on now.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

geoffthomas said:


> It has been a nice day.
> In the midday it was windy and some rain, but overall nice.
> We lost power for a little while - I am sure the wind blew a wire or a branch took out a wire or something.
> Back on now.


Glad your power came back, Geoff! We didn't lose our power, but a tree did fall down into the street, blocking our driveway!









No damage to anything except one shrub and a dead end marker.


----------



## matt5ki

Lovely day here in Liverpool, but rain due later. Was hot yesterday then the mist came in off the Irish Sea in the evening. Which is fine, but when you live by the river and at 2am a huge cargo ship passes and sounds it's fog horn, it's quite the wake up call!


----------



## loonlover

Good morning. 70 degrees heading to 93 with clear skies.

Matt, welcome to Kboards.

II planning on taking his kayak out again today. Hopefully, he has finally been successful in fixing the leak that has kept him from getting out for far too long.

Otherwise, we'll just be hanging out at the house, trying to stay cool, knowing it will be even hotter in a very short time.

Hope everyone has a great Thursday.


----------



## Andra

Good morning.  It's already hot in Austin this morning.  Yup - definitely summertime.
I'm glad the week is almost over.  I'm tired of having things go wrong and getting upset about them; it just takes too much energy.
Hopefully DH's truck will be ready to pick up from the shop this evening.  I've been having to drop him off at work and since he works up north and I am down south, it is making my commutes much more interesting.
Be excellent to each other!


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Good Morning

....and Welcome Matt ! Your description of mist rolling off the sea sounds wonderful....meanwhile in the SW deserts of the US it is headed to 111 with high winds.

Cheer up Andra, it is Friday Eve !!

Everyone have a great day being _Excellent to each Other_


----------



## matt5ki

NapCat said:


> Good Morning
> 
> ....and Welcome Matt ! Your description of mist rolling off the sea sounds wonderful....meanwhile in the SW deserts of the US it is headed to 111 with high winds.
> 
> Cheer up Andra, it is Friday Eve !!
> 
> Everyone have a great day being _Excellent to each Other_


Thank you! Yes, it was very atmospheric. The land on the over side of the river completely disappeared. We don't get it often, but when we do it can be extremely thick. As I say, i live on the River Mersey which is right on the mouth of the Irish Sea. I quite like it, just not at 2 in the morning when the bells and fog horns erupt haha

I try and sleep with ear plugs in if I can, especially on foggy nights.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Hey!  It's morning somewhere...

Glad to hear everyone is doing excellently!

Matt--

I can sympathize.  One time my husband and I spent the night at the Cabrillo lighthouse in San Diego (the current Coast Guard one, not the historic one) and the sound of the fog horns was amazing!  And amazingly loud. 

The huge tree is now gone from our street, thanks to an 8-man crew from the VA DOT--took them less than two hours this morning--I was watching them work instead of posting here!  It's been a lovely day.

Everyone be excellent to each other!

Betsy


----------



## loonlover

Good morning. We're supposed to hit 95 degrees today. Looks like I'll be spending my time inside.

My bosses' mother is in the hospital so I'm heading to the arena this morning to do some paper work for the shows coming up this weekend.  Don't know yet if he'll be there for the shows. 

Be excellent to each other. After all, it is Friday!


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Stay cool down there, loonlover!  Glad you have some indoor work to do.

Yay for Friday!

It's a gorgeous day today here in northern VA--looking forward to a lunchtime picnic.

Everyone, be excellent to each other and enjoy this excellent Friday!

Betsy


----------



## etexlady

It's hot, humid and hazy here in east Texas.  Summer has definitely arrived.  After a trip to the gym, I will be shopping for groceries and running a few errands.  TGIF!


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Good Morning to All

We are having a cold snap in the desert with the weatherguessers saying to expect a mere 99 today....lots of wind and clouds.

I am headed to "town" to do some shopping and tune a friend's piano.

Welcome to ETEXLADY (I just spent a year in your part of the world...)

Happy Friday and _Be Excellent to Each Other_


----------



## Annalog

Good morning from southern Arizona. A cold snap here in Benson as well. A high of 89°F here and less than 100°F in Tucson. 

Hope your day is wonderful. Be excellent to each other.


----------



## geoffthomas

Good Morning all.
It is 74 now with 81 to be the high and sunny. 
Sure am glad to hear that you had no damage, Betsy.

I went for my 3 mile walk/run. No breathing problems today.
But I am sure that my breathing is less than it ought to be.


----------



## Andra

Happy Friday!
I decided to take the day off   DH's truck was not ready until noon and I was already tired of the extra running around. In addition to replacing the batteties, they fixed a power steering fluid leak, replaced the bumpers that attach the back seat, and replaced two hubs (wheel bearings). Cha-ching! Then he stopped and replaced the tire pressure sensors in all four tires. He is happy with the work - says the truck handles much better.
We are heading to the farm for the weekend.
Be excellent to each other!


----------



## loonlover

Good morning. It is 71 degrees and partly cloudy. A high of 95 is predicted with a slight chance of thunderstorms, the norm for this time of year.

Erykah Badu at the arena tonight. Small crowd expected so I don't expect to be too busy. I will be going in early, though, since the boss will probably not be there. I spent about 5 hours there yesterday working on stuff for the next 3 days. 

Hope you are enjoying your weekend.


----------



## Annalog

Good morning from southern Arizona. It is currently in the mid 60s and headed to the high 90s in Benson, add 5 more degrees for Tucson. I am headed to work later this morning.

A few days ago, two months after her accident, my granddaughter posted the following which was reposted on the Love Lizzy page. (The link includes a current photo of Elizabeth, two from the hospital after the accident, and two from the rehab center in Phoenix. The Love Lizzy page has more photos, both before and after the accident.):


> Two months from today I almost lost my life...now I feel more alive than ever! God has truly blessed me with a beautiful life with amazing people who love and care for me! I could not ask for anything more. I appreciate and love every living moment I have on this planet!
> So, if you are reading this please take the time to recognize how lucky and blessed you are with the life given to you!
> Thank you for all of your prayers, love, and support! It has truly strengthened me through this time of healing.
> Love Lizzy


My daughter posted:


> I had wanted to post all day about how it has been two short months and Elizabeth has made so much progress! I also wanted to post these two months have felt like an eternity! I'm happy Elizabeth wrote instead, her words are so much better!
> My family has learned so much over the past 2 months and I know we will learn so much more during this journey. The important things are we are a strong family, we are loved by many, and we are blessed in more ways than I can count!


About all that I can add is that I am so very proud of the strength shown by my daughter and granddaughters and I am grateful for my family and friends, including those that I only know from online interactions. Thank you!

Hope your day is wonderful. Be excellent to each other!


----------



## crebel

Good morning from thunderstormy and muggy southeast Iowa.

Anna, I am so impressed with the attitudes and love your family has shown during Lizzy's ordeal.  You all continue to be in my thoughts and prayers.

Everyone have a safe and happy day - and be excellent to each other!


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Anna, thanks for sharing that!  *wipes tear*. What an amazing attitude your granddaughter has, and strength.  And it's obvious that she got both, at least in part, from her mother and grandmother!

Good morning everyone!  Warm and muggy here in northern VA, but we got out for a walk!  Met a great labradoodle named Midnight Dream and had some great puppy time.

Y'all be excellent to each other and have a wonderful Saturday!

Betsy


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Good Morning

It rained overnight and the desert smells like perfume.....oh I have missed that !!
I am meeting some of my Park Service friends for lunch...really looking forward to seeing them a s it has been two years...

Anna...how wonderful that your granddaughter has the ability to turn a terrifying ordeal into an adventure....she has an exciting life in front of her.

Hope everyone is having a great weekend and _Be Excellent to Each Other_


----------



## geoffthomas

Ok, it is 83 here this morning and we expect to hit 94 - sunny.
Got warm again,fast.
It IS June.
We also are having our first serious air quality alert. 
Anna I would like to also comment on the strength and faith of your granddaughter.  
Nice.


----------



## Annalog

Thank you all for the wonderful comments. I am very proud of my granddaughter.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

You should be very proud, Anna!

Good morning to all!  The birds are singing and it's cool and comfortable here in northern VA.  The threatened thunderstorms yesterday never got to our part of the area.

Stayed up way too late last night--I see an excellent nap in my future.

Everyone, be excellent to each other!

Betsy
KB Mod


----------



## crebel

Good morning.  The sun is shining and no rain expected today.  The temperature is 78 going to 90 with 76% humidity and a dewpoint of 70%, so it kind of feels like it is raining when you step out anyway!

Everyone have a safe and happy day and be excellent to each other.


----------



## geoffthomas

Good Morning everyone. I hope this Sunday finds you in good health.
It is 82 now with only 88 for the high. somewhat cloudy.
We hit 94 yesterday,


----------



## loonlover

Good morning. 78 degrees and heading to only 89 supposedly.



crebel said:


> Good morning. The sun is shining and no rain expected today. The temperature is 78 going to 90 with 76% humidity and a dewpoint of 70%, so it kind of feels like it is raining when you step out anyway!


Don't understand how a humidity of only 76% could feel that way. Our humidity is 90% and I was only slightly dripping when I came in from getting the newspapers earlier. 

Late night last night as the artist was over an hour late taking the stage. Hopefully, the Brit Floyd show tonight will be as easy a show as it has been in the past.

Have a peaceful Sunday and be excellent to each other.


----------



## crebel

loonlover said:


> Good morning. 78 degrees and heading to only 89 supposedly.
> 
> Don't understand how a humidity of only 76% could feel that way. Our humidity is 90% and I was only slightly dripping when I came in from getting the newspapers earlier.


Beats me. I thought it had something to do with how close the dew point and humidity percentages are to each other, but I really have no clue. I just know it feels like a sauna out there. But it's got to better than your 90% humidity - ugh, I'll stop complaining!


----------



## loonlover

crebel said:


> Beats me. I thought it had something to do with how close the dew point and humidity percentages are to each other, but I really have no clue. I just know it feels like a sauna out there. But it's got to better than your 90% humidity - ugh, I'll stop complaining!


I think it is all relative and what you get used to. When we lived in Kansas I would have felt like 76% was a miserable level of humidity. Now, it seems so dry there when we visit. And places to the south and east of us have those high levels on many more days than we see them.


----------



## Jane917

Today promises to be a sunny day at 75 degrees in the PNW. We have had a few days of rain, so the blue skies are welcome. Plans are for a family birthday bbq this afternoon. It will be the first for new grand daughter Elliot (Ellie) Grace born 6/9. 

Be Excellent to Each Other!


----------



## Annalog

Good morning from southern Arizona. We got some rain yesterday!  High today in the mid 90s. Working today.

Hope your day is wonderful. Be excellent to each other!


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Good Morning

Nippy day in the desert only going to the 80s... and the humidity is "relatively" high for us at 30%
I have neighbors coming over later for coffee and cheesecake...should be a nice visit.










Have a rest Sunday and_ Be Excellent to Each Other !!_


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

NapCat said:


> Good Morning
> 
> Nippy day in the desert only going to the 80s... and the humidity is "relatively" high for us at 30%
> I have neighbors coming over later for coffee and cheesecake...should be a nice visit.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Have a rest Sunday and_ Be Excellent to Each Other !!_


This is my vision of you in the desert...










Betsy


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> This is my vision of you in the desert...
> Betsy


_Naw......I'm a Happy Cat !!!_


----------



## geoffthomas

Good Morning.
It is the beginning of another week.
It is 60 right now with the high going to be a lovely 83.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

geoffthomas said:


> Good Morning.
> It is the beginning of another week.
> It is 60 right now with the high going to be a lovely 83.


What Geoff said! Supposed to be nice today. On the other hand, I have a dentist appointment!

Feeling a lot of sadness over the events in Orlando. Prayers for the families. 

Everyone be well and be excellent to each other--the world needs it.

Betsy


----------



## matt5ki

It's a bit dull here and rained earlier.Got to work, though I'd rather be watching the Spain vs Czech Republic game at Euro 2016.

Sadly, people need paying! Boo!


----------



## crebel

Good morning. Repeat weather from yesterday with slightly higher temperatures.



Betsy the Quilter said:


> Feeling a lot of sadness over the events in Orlando. Prayers for the families.
> 
> Everyone be well and be excellent to each other--the world needs it.


What Betsy said.


----------



## Jane917

crebel said:


> Good morning. Repeat weather from yesterday with slightly higher temperatures.
> 
> What Betsy said.


What Betsy and Crebel said.


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Belated Good Morning

Stayed up late visiting then got hooked on "The People vs OJ Simpson"...so overslept right into "First Nap"
Oh the perils of retirement !

Nice Day in the Desert

Have a great day and_ Be Excellent to Each Other_


----------



## geoffthomas

Good Morning from Derwood.
It is 65 now and partly cloudy.
The high is predicted to hit 83 and be sunny.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Good morning!

Just got back from a pleasant walk.  In the high 60s, just went over 70 here in northern VA.  Lovely morning!

Peace and love to all.  Everyone, be excellent to each other.  The world needs it.

Betsy


----------



## loonlover

Good morning. We're headed to a high of 91 today with the possibility of a thunderstorm at 2:15PM. Otherwise, just partly cloudy skies today. The humidity is currently 85%. It felt really nice outside when I filled bird feeders a short time ago.

Back to retirement for a few days after a busy 4 days at the arena. Due to my boss's mother still being in the hospital, I manned the security office during the day yesterday. (While my post is in the security office during events, building security is not my normal position.) That was in addition to working events Sat-Mon. Yesterday was another one of those 13 hour days. I don't know how the guys in building security work the hours they do around events. One of them worked about 19 hours on Sunday and would have been back at 7 yesterday morning if I hadn't volunteered to come in. And most of those who work building security are retirees! It is a different type of working environment than most I have been exposed to in the past. Still, it is a good part time job after retirement for quite a few people.

Hope everyone's week is going well. I echo Betsy's sentiments at the end of her post.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Wow, LL--you must be pooped!

Hope you can get some rest.


----------



## MichelleB675

Good morning!

My little stray kitty Stumpy Jr has been getting more and more loving the last few months. She has to have lots of head scratches and ear rubs before she eats every morning and night. One day last week, we noticed a little black and white ball of fluff leaning against her. Turns out she had babies about 5 weeks ago. I guess only the one survived. She started bringing it with her for her feedings and this morning, after her morning head scratches she stepped back and let me pet the baby. Such a tiny soft little thing, but a big set of lungs.

Stumpy and Baby

Stumpy is a little over 1 year old. And like her momma, both she and the baby were born without a tail.

It made my day getting to pet the baby, knowing that she trusted me enough to step back and let me. I never thought I would see the day that she would be like that.

Have a great day everyone!


----------



## loonlover

Betsy the Quilter said:


> Wow, LL--you must be pooped!
> 
> Hope you can get some rest.


That's my plan for today. I guess it is worth it as long as I enjoy what I'm doing and having a little extra income is a plus. And I've certainly learned a lot about what goes into putting shows on and some of what goes on behind the scenes. Since we are in a small market, events seem to occur in clusters. The schedule for the rest of the summer is light. II and I both will appreciate that.

Michelle, enjoyed the story of the stray kitties. That had to be a thrill.


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Good Morning

Lovely day in the desert at 86 with a nice breeze.

Welcome to Stumpy & Stumpeett !!

_Be Excellent to Each Other_


----------



## loonlover

Good morning. 78 this morning and heading to 96. First heat advisory of the season for this afternoon with heat indices of 105 or so.

Planning on a quiet day, most of it spent indoors.

Hope everyone has a great Wednesday.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Good morning!

A bit sticky this morning in northern VA.  We're off today to have some car work done, which for us is an adventure.  Hubby likes to go talk to the car guys at the shop we use (well, I do, too, but not for as long as he does).  Fortunately I have lots of books on my Oasis.  And then we'll have lunch out in the area.

Everyone have a great and peaceful day and....be excellent to each other!

Betsy


----------



## Annalog

Good morning from southern Arizona. It is currently a sunny 68°F and headed to 97ºF. Our excessive heat watch is from Sunday through Tuesday here but earlier and probably longer in Tucson and Phoenix. My sister flies in from Montreal today so I will be at my mom's house for the next few days.

Hope your day is wonderful. Be excellent to each other!


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Good Morning

Beautiful day in the desert....79 headed to mid 90s with strong winds...good weeding weather.

Hope everyone is having a good day.
_Be Excellent to Each Other !!_


----------



## Andra

Good morning from Austin where it's already hot and sticky.
We are staying home this weekend and working in the yard (and draining/refilling the hot tub).  DH is also experimenting with his BBQ style again.  He's been reading books from various pit masters so this should be interesting.
Last weekend when we were at the farm we went and ate BBQ in Fannin, TX at a little place that's apparently been there for years.  I have no idea how Daddy missed this place.  The pit master is a very nice man and I finally found someone who can make brisket like Daddy.  I got to have an end piece straight off the pit and it was so good I almost cried.
We never really did anything major for Father's Day, but all the ads and stuff are making me sad and angry this year...  Finally put a filter on my email and it's gotten a little better.
Be excellent to each other!


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Andra--my mouth is watering reading about the barbecue.  Stay cool!

Damp looking today here in northern VA and it's going to get warmer.  We're heading out for a dentist appointment and then lunch with friends in Annapolis, MD.  Crabcakes!!!

Everyone, have a truly excellent day and be excellent to each other!

Betsy


----------



## loonlover

Good morning. Heading to a high around 98 and the current humidity is 95%. Gonna be a little uncomfortable out there.

Doctor's appt for me this morning and the dachshund goes to the vet this afternoon. Otherwise, the plan is to stay indoors.

Hope your day is a good one and be excellent to each other.


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Good Morning

80 in the desert headed to low 90s...still breezy which make for a nice day.

Andra, I ate in that BBQ place in Fannin....MMmmmm

_Be Excellent to Each Other !_


----------



## Andra

It's so weird posting before NapCat in the morning.
Mac, the pitmaster in Fannin said that he would save up some of the "burnt" ends for me for the next time we visit.  Since my MIL now lives 10 minutes from Fannin, I can see that this will be a regular occurrence 

TGIF!  Hot and sunny already today.  We are heading over to a conference center later today to set up for yet another meeting about Chronic Wasting Disease in deer (specifically in Texas).  The meeting will take all day Monday.  I'm trying to figure out the most unobtrusive way to have my Oasis sitting out so I can read at least part of the time.  Farmer's Market and a movie on the agenda this weekend.

Be excellent to each other!


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Mouth still watering...

Good morning!  Damp and cool this morning in northern VA, lots of lightning and thunder last night.  Going to a voter registration class later.

Everyone have a truly excellent day--and be excellent to each other!

Betsy


----------



## loonlover

Good morning. 80 degrees at 8AM does not feel good. The heat index is already 99. Yesterday's highest heat index was 116 and will be about the same today. It does look like the excessive heat will be gone by tomorrow.

Hanging around the house looks like the way to go today, although we are planning on eating out one meal at our favorite Mexican place.

Hope everyone's Friday is a good one.


----------



## Andra

Betsy the Quilter said:


> Mouth still watering...


I don't know anywhere else in the world you can get brisket made like it's made in Texas... When we traveled to the east coast a few years ago we tried BBQ in various states and every single one had a slightly different way of doing things. In my book, if the meat is done right, the sauce is just a tiny accent. In a lot of places, the emphasis is on the sauce and the meat by itself has no flavor. I'll make sure to have some for you in a week or two when we get back down there.


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Andra said:


> I don't know anywhere else in the world you can get brisket made like it's made in Texas...



Good Morning !

As most of you know, I just spent a year working in Texas and traveled to many dozens of communities. A working lunch was typical and EVERY client claimed their community had the best BBQ in Texas. My opinion was McKinney, Texas should claim that title...Brisket just melted in your mouth.



















...and yes Andra, it feels strange being last to say Good Morning each day.
_Be Excellent to Each Other on this Fine Friday !_


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Good morning!!!!

Yesterday was beautiful and today is also supposed to be a lovely day here in northern VA.  Loving it!

Stop, stop, with the brisket talk!  *mouth waters*.  . Oh well, we're going to go out for a nice picnic today with my sister-in-law after I help her with her computer.

Everyone have a great day and be EXCELLENT to each other!

Betsy


----------



## loonlover

Good afternoon. Just barely missed the morning.

Going to be hot today, but no excessive heat advisory so maybe it will be a little better than the last couple of days.

Had to take the car in for an oil change, and thanks to me hitting a trash can overhanging the road, we're having to have the passenger side mirror replaced. Always something.

Hope everyone is having a good weekend.


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Good Morning

Back in triple digits and it looks like it will stay that way for a while.

Hope everyone is having a great weekend.

_Be Excellent to Each Other !!_


----------



## loonlover

Good morning and Happy Father's Day. A high of 91 forecast for today with a slight possibility of a shower or two this afternoon.

Intinst agreed to work a 3-11 shift today for one of the guys so I'll have an evening to myself. I'm sure I'll be able to keep myself occupied, especially since he found the PBS app on Fire TV. Between reading and maybe watching some Inspector Lewis, I'll be content.

Hope everyone has a peaceful Sunday. Be excellent to one another.


----------



## Annalog

Good morning from southern Arizona. Excessive heat warning for most of Arizona through Wednesday. Today Benson 109, Tucson 114, Gilbert 119. If you are where it is hot, drink water, stay cool and safe.

Hope your day is wonderful. Be excellent to each other!


----------



## geoffthomas

Good Morning all.
It is 73 right now on my porch. But it is supposed to quickly go up to 90 today.


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Belated Good Morning

...104 and going to... with no wind.

Happy Father's Day to all you Daddy-Cats

_..........and be Excellent to Each Other_


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Hope everyone could stay cool yesterday!  It didn't get quite up to 90 yesterday in northern VA.  S'posed to get up to over 90 here today.  Out to lunch with my uncle and daughter-in-law today.  She's Japanese-American and wants to see more of my late aunt's artwork (Aunt Kay was Japanese).

Stay cool, everyone, and be excellent in all things!

Betsy


----------



## loonlover

Good morning. It didn't get quite as hot yesterday, only got to 89. Probably won't get that lucky today.

Mowing has to be on the agenda today or we'll be in danger of losing the dachshund again. Think I'll skip using the trimmer, tho. Will work a little while this morning and finish it up this evening. If I do it right, I can stay in the shade a lot of the time.

Hope everyone's week is off to a good start.


----------



## Annalog

Good morning from southern Arizona. Excessive heat warning for most of Arizona through Wednesday. Today is supposed to be a tiny bit cooler than yesterday: Benson 108, Tucson 114, Gilbert 118. (Tucson hit a record for the date yesterday with 115.) If you are where it is hot, drink water, stay cool and safe.

DH returned home from visiting our oldest granddaughter yesterday while our daughter and youngest granddaughter were in Prescott for a softball tournament. My granddaughter's team, AZ Bombers, made it to the championship game and took second for the tournament. 

Hope your day is wonderful. Be excellent to each other!


----------



## geoffthomas

Good Morning from Derwood.
It is now 85 on the way to 91 - sunny.


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Good Morning

100 now headed to 109...of course that is what the weatherguessers said yesterday....it was 116 on my deck, in the shade !!
I am headed to "town" for necessary shopping (milk and cat food).

Keep Kool and _Be Excellent to Each Other_


----------



## MichelleB675

Good morning. We had rain earlier. Sun is shining now. It's warm and humid.

We lost Stumpy's baby kitty this morning. Hubby had been calling her Checkers but she didn't live long enough to tell me her true name. RIP little furball. You may have lived a short life, but it was full of love. I'm sure you're already sleeping in my daddy's arms. You will be missed. 

Give your furbabies extra hugs this morning.


----------



## geoffthomas

Good Morning.
It is 83 already and humid.
The high is predicted to hit only 85 and for us to have Thunderstorms starting around 1pm.


----------



## Andra

Good morning.  I'm coming out of hiding after father's day - the day was ok, but I was definitely sad most of the time.
Michelle, so sorry about the kitty.  I saw the pics the other day and she was a cutie.  Hope the momma is ok.

Betsy - brisket!  Brisket!  Brisket!  (Seriously, if you ever get somewhere in my general vicinity, I'll take you to lunch.)

We had our special meeting about deer, chronic wasting disease and rules/laws yesterday.  It went pretty well, but there were still a lot of people unhappy with the outcome. 

Be excellent to each other.


----------



## loonlover

Good morning. 85 going to 96 today.


Michelle, sorry to hear about the kitten. It was a cute one.

Intinst took his kayak out this morning. Don't know how long he'll be gone. At least he thinks all of his leaks are fixed. Haircuts on the agenda for later. Then planning on staying in the rest of the day. Mowing was completed yesterday.

Have a wonderful day. Be excellent to one another.


----------



## loonlover

Good morning. 80 degrees when I arose and heading to a high around 99. 

Not much to happen here today, especially with those temps.

Hope everyone has a great Wednesday.


----------



## MichelleB675

So far a good start to the day here. Not too hot or humid. Cloudy. We got to sit on the deck for a while.

I think I am declaring today a lazy day. Lots of reading and kitty cuddles.

have a great day everyone.


----------



## crebel

Good morning!  We are expected to set record high temperatures today and heat index warnings are out, I'm staying in the cool air conditioning and have also declared a lazy, reading, napping day.

Everyone have a safe and happy day and be excellent to each other!


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Good Morning

Sorry I missed Being Excellent to all of you yesterday...the day started early and stayed busy.....but a lot of things were accomplished.

Ungodly desert heat continues.....I am having friends over for lunch and more coming for dinner. It is fun catching up with folks I have not seen in a while.

Have a great day being Excellent !


----------



## Andra

Umm - good morning?

I posted in several other threads this morning and I thought I posted here also, but apparently I was mistaken.
The week is halfway over, so that's good.  We've also gotten a memo about getting July 5th off in addition to the 4th.  This is good news since we like to go watch the fireworks on the 4th and tend to stay up too late.

Keep being excellent!


----------



## geoffthomas

Good Day.
The high will be/is 88.


----------



## Andra

Good morning from Austin.  The sunrise was very pretty and we are headed to temps in the 90s later today.
Plans for this evening (compliments of DH) include the Independence Day double feature at Alamo Drafthouse.  It's not really my thing but he watches the first one every year on July 4th so he's very excited.  I'm kind of thinking there may be sangria in it for me at some point.

Be excellent to each other!


----------



## MichelleB675

Good morning. It's very dark and stormy here this morning. At least it's a cool 66 right now.

I'm halfway through reading Written in My Own Heart's Blood. I've enjoyed the whole series quite a bit, but I will be glad when I'm done reading it. I'm ready for something lighter and happier. I will probably be on a cozy binge for the better part of what is left of the year.

have a great day everyone


----------



## loonlover

Good morning.

Heat advisory in place again today. High of around 97 with heat indices of 105 and upwards.

II woke up to water on the hallway floor. He is now on his way to Lowe's to get an inlet hose for the water heater. Sort of interfered with his plans to go fishing this morning. But at least we were home when it began leaking. And it will serve as a reminder to turn the water off to the house when we head out of town on Sunday.

Hope everyone has a great Thursday.


----------



## geoffthomas

Good Morning. It is 70 this morning in Derwood. We expect a high of 82. But humid. Rained during the night and we expect more today.


----------



## loonlover

Good morning. 80 degrees already with an expected high of 98 with partly cloudy skies.

Lunch with fellow retirees on the agenda for today. Then starting to pack for a trip to Kansas to see MIL.

Hope your day is a good one. And it is Friday.


----------



## Andra

Happy Friday!

My day got derailed pretty quickly yesterday when I talked to my mom and found out that she ended up in the emergency room for a nosebleed.  This happened several years ago and we thought that the doctors had taken care of everything.  So she ended up with more cauterization, but so far no one will claim to know WHY it happened.  I've ordered a humidifier for her to keep in the bedroom so maybe that will help a little also.  I'm trying not to hover and let her handle things on her own, but it was hard to stay here.  One of my cousins brought her home from the hospital, my MIL went over to check on her, and my SIL took her to the ENT in the afternoon.  She had a little bleed this morning again, but was able to get it stopped on her own in about 10 minutes.

The movies were OK.  I didn't make it all the way through the second one, even with a sangria.  It was in 3D and my eyes just don't process that correctly.  Usually I can watch without the glasses and there are just portions of the movie that are a little blurry.  This was not the case with the second Independence Day movie.  The whole thing was dark and out of focus.  I went and waited in the lobby when the headache got too bad.  DH enjoyed the movie though, so that's good.  I suspect he will drag me out to watch the 2D version of it at some point.

We have crazy stuff going on at work as well.  It keeps things interesting.
Be excellent to each other!


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Good Morning

89 in the desert, headed to 106 (meaning higher...)
_
Be Excellent to Each Other_ on this fine Friday


----------



## Annalog

Good morning from southern Arizona. Today the high in Benson is supposed to be under 100 and only 103 in Tucson.

Michelle, hugs to you and Stumpy from me. 

Andra, hope your mom is better.

I was able to spend the past couple days at my mom's with my sister visiting from Montreal. Yesterday, the three of us and my sister who lives in Tucson spent most of the day on Mt. Lemmon. The weather was overcast with some light rain. The temperature was below 70 at the top and sweaters would have been nice.  My sister flies home tomorrow. 

Hope your day is wonderful. Be excellent to each other!


----------



## MichelleB675

Good morning. The sun is shining and birds are singing. Looks like a decent start to the day.

We spent yesterday without power after more storms. We didn't find out about all of the flooding in my state until late last night. We were lucky. So many were not. I hope they get the help they need.  It's so sad seeing all of the pictures and videos. My thoughts and prayers are with everyone affected by it.

Have a great day everyone.


----------



## geoffthomas

Good Morning.
It is 70 with 84 later and sunny.
I got in a good hour of weeding yesterday.
Will try to do a couple hours today.

Michelle, I hope you have power back now.
Andra - prayers for your mom.
Anna - prayers that Elizabeth continues to heal completely.
NapCAt - hopes that you get to stay home for a while and "chill" in the desert heat.


----------



## crebel

MichelleB675 said:


> Good morning. The sun is shining and birds are singing. Looks like a decent start to the day.
> 
> We spent yesterday without power after more storms. We didn't find out about all of the flooding in my state until late last night. We were lucky. So many were not. I hope they get the help they need. It's so sad seeing all of the pictures and videos. My thoughts and prayers are with everyone affected by it.
> 
> Have a great day everyone.


We were thinking of you in chat last night, so glad to hear you are safe and sound. {{{hugs}}}

Good morning, everyone. We are expecting temperatures and heat indexes over 100 today. I'm heading to a nearby lake with my sister and her spouse in just a little bit so we can enjoy the "beach" and water early before it gets too miserable out there. I have my 100+ sunscreen at the ready!

Everyone have a safe and happy day and be excellent to each other.


----------



## MichelleB675

Yep we got power, water, phone and cable back last night. I was surprised it all came back around the same time there is usually a delay on the others after the power is restored. Thanks crebel (and everyone) *hugs*

Andra sorry to hear about your mom. I have a neighbor going through something similar. It's sad that the drs can never seem to find the problem. I hope your mom will be ok. *hugs* to you both.

Hubby plans to go to a shooting range today to try out some new guns (assuming the road to the range is passable today) I'll probably sit in the car and read because the noise inside the shooting area makes me twitchy even with the headphones on. Then we'll wander around for a while. Next weekend may be my shooting weekend (camera) if I can think of a place I want to go and the weather behaves.


----------



## loonlover

Good morning. 87 degrees already but we are only supposed to get to 97.

I've been out and about this morning taking the dogs to the kennel in anticipation of leaving town tomorrow. 

Andra, hugs and prayers for you and your mom. Thoughts and prayers for those affected by floods and fires.

Steely Dan and Steve Winwood at the arena tonight. I imagine it will be a pretty easy crowd to deal with. About 4500 tickets have been sold so it shouldn't take too long to clear the arena after an end time of 11PM.

Hope everyone is having a good weekend.


----------



## NapCat (retired)

geoffthomas said:


> NapCat - hope that you get to stay home for a while and "chill" in the desert heat.


Thanks....I have placed myself on the "non-available list" temporarily and my doctor is going to write a deferment for me so I can stay home for a while. I am completely exhausted.

Good Morning All

Sunny desert at 106.....Have a great weekend...and...
_Be Excellent to Each Other_


----------



## MichelleB675

Good morning! It's currently 76 here. 

Hubby had fun at the shooting range yesterday. I had fun reading while he was shooting.

Today I think I'm going to make the stuff I was supposed to make on Friday for Mom's birthday dinner. She wanted pepperoni rolls, pasta salad and brownies for her birthday but since we didn't have power she ended up with Subway. And since we were gone most of yesterday, I wasn't home to cook so she got her favorite Chinese takeout, coconut shrimp. So today she gets her actual birthday request. I'm going to shred some rainbow carrots and purple cabbage for the pasta salad, for color and just so i can get veggies into the meal somehow lol.


----------



## geoffthomas

It is 69 on the way up to 86 and mostly sunny today. I am about to fix bacon, eggs and english muffins.


----------



## loonlover

Good morning. It is 80 and headed to 96 or so.

We're headed to Kansas after I pack. Don't have to be there at a certain time so I'm saying we'll get there when we get there.

Hope everyone has a peaceful Sunday.


----------



## crebel

Good morning.  We had a wonderful time at the lake yesterday, heading back again today.  I liberally apply 100+ sunscreen, anchor a floating lounge chair to a buoy and read my Ziploc-bagged Kindle.  It's a tough job, but someone has to do it.  Our temperatures will reach the 90s again today, but we did have a little rain last night and the humidity is supposed to be way down.

Everyone have a safe and happy day.  Come join us for burgers on the grill around noon.  Safe travels to LL and II.


----------



## Andra

Good morning.
Thank you for all the good wishes for my mom. She is doing better. I think the humidifier that I got for her is making a little difference. She says she is sleeping more soundly as well but I don't know if I can take credit for that...
Chris, your day on the lake sounds awesome! We are just getting caught up on stuff around the house this weekend since we are heading to the farm next weekend.
Be excellent to each other!


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Good Morning

Sounds like everyone is having a good summer Sunday. _EXCELLENT !! _

Another blistering desert day of triple digits...I filled the bird feeders, did some watering.....and now it is "1st Naptime" giggle

I have found a wonderful read in...










Have a great day !!


----------



## MichelleB675

Good morning!  It is currently 77.

I just finished mowing the lawn. I went a little faster than usual today because we're due for some more rain/storms and I was trying to get finished before it started. It was terribly humid and the bugs were biting me like crazy. I am sort of polka dotted right now. 

I'm almost finished with the first of Joanne Fluke's Hannah Swensen series. I definitely want to try a few of the cookie recipes.

I'm off to have a cup of coffee on the porch. Have a great Monday everyone!


----------



## Andra

Good morning.  Things are already off to a fast start at work today.  I swear that I just got here and it's already almost 10am...
At least I won't get bored.

It was a pleasant 79 degrees this morning thanks to the rain that came through over the weekend.  But something is setting off my allergies and that's no fun.

Michelle, the Hannah Swenson books are fun, but after the first few, you probably want to mix some other stuff in with them instead of reading them all in one go.  Fluke starts having continuity issues as you get further in the series and the last few have definitely not been worth full purchase price (in my opinion of course).  But the recipes are usually pretty good and all the cookies I've tried have been amazing.

Be excellent!


----------



## Jane917

It is mid 50s in SW Washington now, moving up to mid 80s. Sunny skies are forecasted for the next several days. Today we are mucking out our 3rd bedroom (the junk room since our move a year ago) to prepare it for my sewing room. I have not been able to get to my sewing machine for ages!


----------



## MichelleB675

Thanks for the tip Andra. I probably will mix it up a bit.


----------



## Annalog

Good morning from southern Arizona. It is currently in the low 90s and headed to the high 90s with possible thunderstorms later. I am off from work today and hope to spend some time outside in the garden.

Hope your day is wonderful. Be excellent to each other!


----------



## NogDog

Annalog said:


> Good morning from southern Arizona. It is currently in the low 90s and headed to the high 90s with possible thunderstorms later. I am off from work today and hope to spend some time outside in the garden.
> 
> Hope your day is wonderful. Be excellent to each other!


Based on what my cousin near Phoenix was saying this past weekend, that's practically a polar vortex.


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Belated Good Morning

I have fallen into "Desert Siesta Time"......sleeping through the heat of the day and staying up most of the night.
117 and no wind....

_Excellence to All !!_


----------



## loonlover

Good evening.

Been busy visiting the relatives today. II's brother, his wife, and their daughter are in town also. It has probably been ten years since we saw his brother (they are 18 years apart so never really had much of a connection between them). His daughter is not quite 5, so it was nice to finally meet her.

High here was supposedly 101. It didn't feel that hot. Must have been due to lower humidity than we are used to.  

Had a fairly easy trip yesterday, except for the thunderstorm we drove through in northern Oklahoma. Did have to slow down to around 50mph for a while. And I can't understand why people don't realize how much safer it is if they turn their headlights on during a downpour.

Hope everyone's Monday was a good one and Tuesday turns out to be just as good.


----------



## MichelleB675

Good morning! It's currently 70 and is supposed to be 81 today. The sky was gorgeous this morning.

I have a "fun" day of laundry ahead.

Have a fantastic day everyone


----------



## crebel

Good morning!  I have been up since 5:15 a.m. - WAY too early for a day I could have slept as late as I wanted, sigh...  Pretty sure I'll take advice from NapCat this afternoon 

Our nasty heat wave has broken and we are expecting temperatures in the low 80s.  Wonderful!

Everyone have a safe and happy day.


----------



## Annalog

Good morning from southern Arizona.



NogDog said:


> Based on what my cousin near Phoenix was saying this past weekend, that's practically a polar vortex.


Fortunately, I live much farther south and higher in elevation than Phoenix. It is currently 79°F in Benson and headed to 95°F. DH is headed to Gilbert today, near Phoenix, where it is currently 88°F and headed to 107°F. Tucson is expecting a high of 102°F. I will be taking care of the chickens and cats before and after work until DH gets back home next week. (Our daughter and youngest granddaughter will be in Colorado for softball activities. Our oldest granddaughter is still on IV antibiotics multiple times a day until early July when her PICC line comes out. She is doing very well.  )

Hope your day is wonderful. Be excellent to each other!


----------



## MichelleB675

Good morning!

It's 63 and not supposed to be too hot today. My magnolia has a bloom on it for the first time since 2009. It had one bloom on it that year and then that winter we had a wicked snow storm that broke most of the trees in the yard and that one had nothing left but a foot of skinny trunk sticking out of the ground. We decided to keep it and see what it did and it ended up with a split trunk and keeps growing taller every year but hadn't had any blooms on it. But I see one on it, finally! I love magnolias they are so pretty.

Have a great day everyone!


----------



## loonlover

Good morning. It isn't supposed to be as hot today with a high of only 91 expected.

II successfully replaced his mother's kitchen faucet yesterday and his brother paid a plumber to fix an outdoor faucet (neither one of them was willing to crawl under the house). The entrance to the crawl space needs a new cover so II will be taking care of that today. Otherwise, just some more visiting. It has been nice to get a chance to visit with his brother and his family. 

Hope everyone has a great Wednesday.


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Good Morning

89 now and headed to 108 later. I am off to "town" to have tires rotated, oil change and some basic shopping.

Have a great day and_ Be Excellent to Each Other_


----------



## Andra

Good morning.  It was 78 or so this morning since we had some rain blow through yesterday.  It took me two hours to drive home since it was really heavy in places and the roads were still slick.
I am working on setting up my new work laptop.  We are on a "refresh" schedule that rarely actually happens on time so I am overdue.  I have notes of all the extra stuff I need added and have already imported most of my customizations, but it will still take at least a week to get it all straightened out.  I'm excited because this one has a solid-state hard drive, 8GB of memory and 64-bit Windows.  It should run circles around my old laptop for sure.
Be excellent to each other!


----------



## Jane917

Nice cool morning in the PNW with temps in the 60s. It should be in low 80s by the afternoon. 

BE EXCELLENT TO EACH OTHER!


----------



## crebel

Good morning (for a few more minutes here)!  Cooler weather in the 70s today with some much-needed gentle rain.  A good day to stay in watching Wimbledon and reading.

My sister took me to pick up my van after some repair work this morning.  Before stopping for that we went to a shop called Allspice - oh my goodness what a fun place it was.  You could smell and taste samples of any of their 100s of spices, blends, balsamic vinegars, and olive oils.  I got my first smell and taste of Saigon cinnamon, I don't think I'll ever buy "regular" cinnamon again.  Also got a couple of curries, caramel sugar, saffron, truffled parmesan rub, and pear-cinnamon balsamic vinegar.  I think I did well to hold myself to just those...


----------



## loonlover

Good morning. 

Headed home today where the expected high will be 96. It has been a good visit and a productive one for completing some chores at MIL's. Will stop by her house to pick up the tools II brought and to say good-bye before hitting the road.

Hope everyone has a good day.


----------



## MichelleB675

Good morning! It's currently 62 and feeling a bit fall-like. I love it.

Crebel, I loooove Vietnamese cinnamon. I started ordering it a few years ago from King Arthur flour. We still have a giant container of bulk cinnamon that I'm trying to use up in fried apples and baked sweet potatoes, but if I'm baking  I use the Vietnamese. It's so much better.


----------



## crebel

Good morning.  It is 72 degrees here with gentle rain.  I know the farmers have been begging for rain here so it is a good thing, but it will keep us from a trip to the lake today and tomorrow is my last day of vacation with my sister!  It has been a wonderfully relaxing week.

Everyone have a safe and happy day.


----------



## Annalog

Good morning from southern Arizona. It is currently 76°F, overcast, and lightly raining; this rain is predicted to last at least 2 hours.  The high is predicted to be 85°F.

Hope your day is wonderful. Be excellent to each other!


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Good (Belated) Morning !!

It is currently 106 and going up...but gusty winds are back which I like.
I am replanting indoor gardens....kindling and napping on queue....sigh (giggle)
Hope everyone is having a great day.
_
Be Excellent to Each Other_


----------



## geoffthomas

It is 71 on the way to 89. It is humid. We expect rain today.
I think I have a couple plants to get in the ground before the rain comes. A couple squash plants.


----------



## Annalog

Good morning from southern Arizona. A repeat of yesterday with overcast skies, occasional rain, and a high in the mid 80s. 

Hope your day is wonderful. Be excellent to each other.


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Good Morning (ndt)*

I slept outside in my hammock last night as Mother Nature put on the most spectacular lightning show I have ever seen. It lasted nearly 6 hours !! no rain...

It is now a nippy 91 with some clouds and breezy.....nice break from the windless triple digits we have had for quite a while.

Hope everyone's long weekend is off to a good (and safe) start.
Have a great day and of course...._Be Excellent to Each Other_

*Naptcat Daylight Time zone


----------



## loonlover

Good morning. 78 degrees heading to 98.

I forgot to post yesterday morning. Guess I got out of the routine while we traveled. It has been nice to sleep in my own bed the last 2 nights.

Mowed the yard yesterday as that seemed what needed to be done the most. I will tackle the laundry today, then I'll feel like I am caught up. Work is slow this month which is a nice change.

Hope those who get it are enjoying their long weekend. Have a great day.


----------



## crebel

Good morning.  I agree with LL that it was nice to sleep in my own bed last night after being gone over a week.  I had not planned to return until today, but came home yesterday to avoid travelling in today's storms.  The rain is much needed by the farmers, but I could do without the flash flood watch!  I should go to the grocery store, but will probably make do with what is here and avoid going out until tomorrow.  Laundry will occupy a good portion of the day.

Everyone have a safe and happy day.


----------



## Annalog

Good morning from soggy southern Arizona. Mid 60s headed to the low 90s with 40% chance of more rain at my house. I arrived home at sunset yesterday to find the power out in the entire Benson area. The cats and chickens were all fine. The chickens had already gone to bed (roost) so i only needed to collect eggs and feed the cats. The power came back on about an hour later. I hope to get home early enough from work today to shovel the mud off the paved paths in the garden and chicken compound. Tomorrow I hope that the ground is dry enough after work to turn it inside the chicken pens. DH should get home late on Sunday. I am sure that we will be digging and moving dirt and dried mud all Monday morning. 

Hope your day and weekend is wonderful. Be excellent to each other!


----------



## Leslie

Hi Everyone--

Happy Birthday to me! I have been in Switzerland this week--got home on Thursday and now am enjoying a four day weekend. It is beautiful here in southern Maine--warm, not hot with a lovely breeze. Perfect day for a birthday!

Be excellent to each other and have a wonderful day!

L


----------



## crebel

Leslie said:


> Hi Everyone--
> 
> Happy Birthday to me! I have been in Switzerland this week--got home on Thursday and now am enjoying a four day weekend. It is beautiful here in southern Maine--warm, not hot with a lovely breeze. Perfect day for a birthday!
> 
> Be excellent to each other and have a wonderful day!
> 
> L


Happy Birthday, Leslie!!


----------



## Jane917

Happy Birthday, Leslie! The PNW is celebrating your day with beautiful weather.


----------



## Annalog

Happy birthday, Leslie! Hope it is Excellent!


----------



## geoffthomas

It is a beautiful day here today.
Currently 72 with a high of 80 expected - low humidity.
Last night we watched Bill and Ted's Excellent Adventure again.
So:


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Happy Birthday, Leslie !!


----------



## geoffthomas

Before the day is over, let me wish Leslie a Happy Birthday.


----------



## geoffthomas

It is 65 now in Derwood. We expect a high of 78. Very cloudy. slight chance of rain all day.


----------



## MichelleB675

Good morning! It's gloomy and humid this morning. It's only 69 but bleh the air is thick.

Belated happy birthday to Leslie.

I think I've decided that I'm finally ready for a KitchenAid mixer. Now I just have to save up for it.

Have a great day everyone


----------



## loonlover

Good morning. 

Belated birthday greetings to Leslie.

We're supposed to hit 100 today. Think once I've gone to the grocery store, I'll be staying inside. Afraid I can't put that chore off any longer.

Hope everyone has a peaceful Sunday.


----------



## crebel

Good morning!  Our weather reports actually say we won't get above 64 today with a few more raindrops possible.  I'll try to remember this later in the week when we go back to 100+ temperatures.

DH and MIL made it home from their week-long business trip.  DH and I made the mistake of going grocery shopping together yesterday afternoon - the bill can get crazy high when we are both saying "get it if you want it" and we never stick with just what is on the list. 

Everyone have a safe and happy day!


----------



## Leslie

Good morning,

Thanks for the birthday wishes everyone! I had a quiet and restful day.

Another lovely day on the porch--not too hot. Tony is off hiking Pleasant Mtn. in preparation for his hike on Mt. Katahdin next weekend. If anyone wants to donate to his climb, which is supporting the Portland Community Free Clinic, you can do so here: https://pcfcme.com/2016/04/15/mt-katahdin-fundraiser/

Have a great Sunday everyone!

L


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Good Morning (ndt)*

I had great ambitions of tree trimming and car waxing....but alas it is already 109. The evenings have been delightful with "cool" breezes and spectacular.

Hope everyone is have a great weekend.
_Be Excellent to Each Other !!_

*napcat daylight time zone


----------



## crebel

Good morning to all and Happy Birthday USA!

Everyone have a safe and happy day.


----------



## loonlover

Good morning and Happy Fourth of July.

Stay safe and cool out there.


----------



## geoffthomas

Good Morning all.
It is a overcast morning here in Derwood.
The temp is 68 and the high is only expected to hit 70.
Rain is predicted for much of the afternoon/evening.


----------



## NapCat (retired)




----------



## Cherise

This is the first temperate 4th of July I remember having in 53 years! It's only 77 F out. The dog and I just went hill hiking, with me in jeans instead of shorts!


----------



## Andra

Happy Independence Day!
The fireworks are starting.


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Good Morning

Breezy triple digits on queue in the desert.....'da Cat is up early to get to town before a line forms at the auto service center.

Have a great day and _Be Excellent to Each Other !!_


----------



## loonlover

Good morning. 

Yesterday turned out to not be as hot as predicted, but we're supposed to be back to the mid 90s today. Slight shower during the night, but no measurable precipitation.

I will be taking the car in to have the new passenger side rear view mirror installed this morning. It will be good to have that much used feature back to being available. Not looking forward to paying for it however. Just glad that we had the van to take on our trip last week.

Hope everyone has a good day.


----------



## crebel

Good Morning!  We are back to Heat Advisories this week and stormy weather coming in tonight.  The weather last night was perfect for watching a great town fireworks display with the grandkids.

Everyone have a safe and happy day.


----------



## geoffthomas

Good Morning. It is 72 on the way to 88. Cloudy most of the day. Rained last night. But not the predicted thunderstorms.


----------



## geoffthomas

Good Morning. It is 74 on the way to 92 and mostly cloudy. So no rain today, but warm and humid.
I think I will work outside in the am and the afternoon and skip the mid-day.


----------



## loonlover

Good morning. 

78 degrees heading to 99 with a heat advisory in place. It has not gotten as warm as predicted the last couple of days. Guess that may change today.

Not planning on spending much time outdoors, but I do have a couple of errands to run.

Hope everyone has a good day.


----------



## crebel

Good morning.  Our weather predictions are about the same as LL's.  It is currently raining and it felt like a swamp/sauna when I stepped out for the recycling container.

Everyone have a safe and happy day.


----------



## Jane917

Good Morning! It is lightly cloudy and 59 degrees in SW Washington. Temps are heading up to high 70s, so it will be a beautiful day. We are expecting California family to fly in today, so we will be busy through the weekend.

Be excellent to each other!


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Good Morning (*ndt)

The desert has given us a nice day with 100 degrees and a pleasant breeze. I am just putzin' around between naps.

Have a great day......and.....
_
......Be Excellent to Each Other !_

*napcat daylight time zone


----------



## loonlover

Good morning.

78 degrees with 90% humidity. We still have a heat advisory in place for today with a predicted high of 100. The predicted highs have not been quite reached the last few days so we'll see if it makes it today.

I just mowed last Friday and the yard already looks like it needs to be done again. That inch of rain that fell while we were gone sure did make the grass grow. Think I'll wait until tomorrow when it might be slightly cooler.

Hope everyone has a great Thursday.


----------



## crebel

Morning!  It was a dark and stormy night, morning, afternoon, evening to come - take your pick.  Our cable tv is out, but the internet and phone are okay so I won't complain too much.  DH may need a brush cutter and machete instead of the lawnmower once things dry out.

Everyone have a safe and happy day.


----------



## Andra

Good morning.
I am really ready for this year to be over.  Last Thursday night one of my friends from work had a heart attack and he didn't make it.  He was our email administrator and we worked well together since he knew lots about the server stuff and I know lots about the client stuff...  It's hard being at work now and I hate walking past his desk.
We've also found out that our oldest kitty-girl is hyperthyroid.  She started on the medecine yesterday and I have to take her back in a few weeks so they can check her levels again.  I was hoping to get through the year without kitty drama since so much other drama is taking place.  Her vet says this is pretty common in older cats and that the medecine usually does a good job at leveling things off.  Crossing my fingers that she doesn't have any wicked side effects.
Glad that tomorrow is Friday!  Be excellent to each other!


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Good Morning

We have a lovely day in the desert with gentle breezes. The temp is in the 80s and not supposed to break 100.....we call that "nippy".

I have a wonderful friend coming over later for coffee and gossip.....looking forward to it.

Have a great day and _BE Excellent to Each Other_

P.S. Maybe we should declare this New Year's Eve in Austin, so Andra can start over in the morning....


----------



## Andra

NapCat said:


> P.S. Maybe we should declare this New Year's Eve in Austin, so Andra can start over in the morning....


Thanks NapCat! That is an excellent idea! Yesterday got even more fun after we lost access to our network drives because of an issue with the SAN at the data center. THEN we had a water leak somewhere and they had to shut down all the restrooms in the main building. Even worse, the AC had to be turned off. Our system is weird and it uses chilled water to cool the building and with a water leak... They let us go home, but I got to stay and help set up for a meeting in the other building (with water and AC). I think I got out about 30 minutes early. At least I was laughing most of the afternoon - it was just so ridiculous I couldn't help it.
It feels really nice in the building this morning. That is much better. And I've already restarted the job that blew up when the network drives dropped. I have a SS hard drive in my new laptop so I copied the files over and am running it locally - it is flying!!
Feels like it's going to be another hot day in Austin today.

Be excellent to each other!


----------



## loonlover

Good morning. Another hot day in store with the possibility of reaching triple digits.

Saddened by the news from Dallas this morning.

Let's be excellent to one another while having as good a day as possible.


----------



## geoffthomas

We have 85 with a predicted high of 87 out here. They are once again suggesting possible thunderstorms.


----------



## Leslie

Good early afternoon,

Pleasant weather in southern Maine this morning. We had a fun evening with Betsy the Quilter and her husband Fred last night, eating lobster and laughing on the porch. They are beginning their journey back to Virginia today, after a nice long vacation in the northeast.

Be excellent to everyone my friends!

L


----------



## Annalog

Good day from southern Arizona.

Hope your day is wonderful. Be excellent to one and all!


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Good Morning

Hot and windy day in the desert. 
Sad new from Texas.....

[font]


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Leslie said:


> Good early afternoon,
> 
> Pleasant weather in southern Maine this morning. We had a fun evening with Betsy the Quilter and her husband Fred last night, eating lobster and laughing on the porch. They are beginning their journey back to Virginia today, after a nice long vacation in the northeast.
> 
> Be excellent to everyone my friends!
> 
> L


Had a wonderful dinner with Leslie and her family and kept her up WAY too late. Finally back on reliable WiFi/connectivity and can rejoin the action here on KB. We're slowly making our way home to VA--keep seeing stuff we want to look at. We're going to walk on the Walkway Over The Hudson this morning and then continue south.

Sorry we didn't know you had recently celebrated your birthday, Leslie!

Catching up on what's going on with everyone after ten days without connectivity.

Everyone, be excellent to each other. It's so needed.

Betsy


----------



## crebel

Good Morning!  It is a low-humidity 71 going to 80 here today, perfect.

Continued safe travels, Betsy.  LL, please pass along Happy Birthday wishes to II from me today!

Everyone have a safe and happy day.


----------



## loonlover

Good morning. 73 degrees and heading to only 91. A brief thunderstorm blew through at 6:30 this morning with about a quarter inch of rain falling.

II's birthday today. He has to work tonight so going out to eat will be about all the celebration we'll be doing.

Hope everyone is having a good weekend.


----------



## loonlover

crebel said:


> LL, please pass along Happy Birthday wishes to II from me today!


Thanks, will do so.


----------



## Leslie

Good morning everyone,

After many days of sunny, pleasant weather, today we have rain and cool temps. Fine with me because we need the rain, but I feel bad for the folks who are starting their week of vacation today!

My husband Tony heads off on his Katahdin hike tomorrow--more rain expected although hopefully the sun will come out on Monday.

Have a great day everyone and be excellent to each other!

L


----------



## geoffthomas

Good Morning. Gee it is Saturday. The current temp is 83 with a high expected of 89 and partly cloudy.

And Happy Birthday to II.  Miss his posts.


----------



## loonlover

Thanks,Geoff.

Also, Happy Birthday to Crebel.  I wasn't awake enough earlier to remember that today is also your birthday.


----------



## crebel

Thanks, LL!  The shared date is what makes it easy for me to remember it is II's day as well.


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Good Morning and Birthday wishes to all admitting to another year !!










Have a great day and _Be Excellent to Each Other_


----------



## loonlover

Good morning. Today is expected to be the same as yesterday weather wise. Low 90s with the chance of a thunderstorm in the afternoon. A very normal forecast for July.

Today is our 45th wedding anniversary. II worked 11-7 last night and is scheduled the same for tonight. More activity at the arena this week so we decided we'd go out next Sunday night to celebrate. I've never been one that believed the celebration has to be on the exact date.

Hope everyone has a peaceful Sunday.


----------



## geoffthomas

Good Morning. It is 78 with 84 the high later, mostly cloudy.
Happy Belated birthday, Chris.
And Happy Anniversary to LL and II.

Let's definitely be excellent to each other.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Happy Anniversary to Loonlover and Intinst!

Hot today.  We got back last night from our trip and got up this morning and went out to breakfast and got groceries. But it's good to be home!

Everyone have a great day and be excellent to each other!  Let's be a force for excellence!

Betsy


----------



## NapCat (retired)




----------



## loonlover

Thanks for the well-wishes, everyone.


----------



## crebel

Good evening, everybody!  Let me add my thanks for all the birthday wishes (I had a great day Saturday) and also say Happy Anniversary to LL and II.

Welcome home, Betsy!


----------



## matt5ki

I'm wet through today. An absolutely horrible morning of non-stop rain. Ended up having to blow a fan heater up my trouser let to dry them. That was an experience...


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Good morning everyone!

Thanks, Chris! Stay dry, Matt!



MichelleB675 said:


> I think I've decided that I'm finally ready for a KitchenAid mixer. Now I just have to save up for it.


Don't know if this is a good deal or not, but saw it this morning....
http://www.target.com/p/kitchenaid-professional-5-qt-mixer-kv25g0x/-/A-15840495

Be excellent to each other, always!

Betsy


----------



## Andra

Good morning. I am at the farm today since we have to see the lawyer about more paperwork...  It is 78 and the sun is out - kinda nice to be here instead of at work.
Happy birthday to those I missed - Leslie and Chris I think? And happy anniversary II and LL.

Be excellent to each other!


----------



## MichelleB675

Thanks, Betsy 

Good morning and have a fantastic Monday everyone!


----------



## Annalog

Good morning from southern Arizona. 

Happy belated birthdays, Chris and IntInst. Happy belated anniversary, Loonlover and IntInst.

I may be a bit scary looking at work today. I tripped and fell at the halfway point of the 5 mile Run With the Roosters race yesterday and bumped and cut my forehead. I was running uphill and caught my toe on a road patch. I continued after I had help from several runners in stopping the bleeding and cleaning up. One of the course medics on a bike kept checking on me and asked me to check in with Urgent Care. I felt fine finishing the race. I did and I am fine but my left eyelid has collected the blood draining from the road rash/bruise on my forehead. I may be looking at coverup makeup for my nephew's wedding next week.  

Hope your day is wonderful. Be excellent to each other.


----------



## crebel

Good morning.  It is hot and humid with heat index warnings again here.  However, it is July in Iowa, so what's new? 

Poor Anna! I'm thankful you're "fine" though maybe a little worse for the wear.  Thank you and Andra for the belated birthday wishes! According to my DH I was merely celebrating the 28th anniversary of my 29th birthday...

Everyone have a safe and happy day.


----------



## geoffthomas

Good Morning.
It is 67 right now on our porch and they say it will go up to 87 later. Mostly sunny and low humidity.
Another nice day for yard work.


----------



## loonlover

Good morning. It is currently 76 degrees heading to a high of 94. We received 1 1/2 inches of rain during a thunderstorm yesterday afternoon and we've had a nice gentle shower this morning. Guess I'll be watching the grass grow again.

II worked last night and has decided not to sleep today so I cooked breakfast and now we're just idling the morning away. Love it! Back to work tomorrow for both of us, though.

Hope everyone's week is off to a good start.


----------



## loonlover

Good morning. It is 75 degrees with humidity of 93% and heading to a high of 97.

I'll be inside the arena for a good part of the day. The state Democratic Party fundraiser is Friday night so I will be helping get ready for the banquet the next 3 days, then working my normal position during the event. Bill Clinton is the speaker this year so we'll have Secret Service and no telling what other kinds of extra security. 

Hope everyone has a great Tuesday.


----------



## Keith Blenman

Good morning! Today I woke up with both of my cats and my dog all on my bed, all of them eager for me to start the day. Well, I think it was more like the dog was eager for breakfast and the cats were eager for the dog to get off the bed. But in all the hissing and posturing, I didn't get scratched. Not even once!


----------



## crebel

Good morning.  Storms here overnight (nothing severe, thank goodness), light rain now, more storms expected later today and tomorrow.  Since I am wandering around Amazon checking out the Prime Day specials, it is a good day to stay in.

Everyone have a safe and happy day.


----------



## Leslie

Good morning,

Warm weather is back in southern Maine and I am on the porch! Have a great day everyone!

Be excellent to each other!

L


----------



## Andra

Good morning.  I am back in Austin at work today.  Glad to have the lawyer trip behind us - it was exhausting.
I've mostly used up my allocated Prime Day fun money.  Got another Echo, some superfeet insoles for my shoes, and another TP-Link smart outlet.  I also got the Hobbit blu-ray deal a few days ago and yesterday I purchased all of Warehouse 13.
Be excellent to each other!


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Good Morning (*ndt)

109 and no wind in the desert. Several phone calls wanting me to deploy to West Virginia. They are short of people in my field and it is a beautiful place, but I am still so exhausted. I said no for now, but my suitcase is always packed.....

_Be Excellent to Each Other !!_

*napcat daylight time zone


----------



## Leslie

Good morning from southern Maine--

Warm and sunny right now. Looks like we are in for another hot day. I am off to see Evita tonight, then I leave for Phoenix tomorrow.

Have a great day and enjoy being excellent to each other!

L


----------



## crebel

Good morning to all.  Midwest weather continues to be hot and humid with frequent thunderstorms, great weather for the farmers.

NapCat, I'm glad you are getting some much needed rest, practicing saying "NO" for now, and being good to yourself.

Everyone have a safe and happy day.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Good morning!

Still trying to get back in my routine after being away for so long!

Anna, hope your bruises are healing!  NapCat, be strong!  Get rest!

Sounds like there was a lot of good Prime Day shopping.

Everyone, be excellent to each other!  We need it!

Betsy


----------



## loonlover

Good morning. Another hot, humid day in store.

We were so good at folding napkins yesterday that we completed the task so I don't have to work today. Will start setting 135 tables of 10 each tomorrow.

We awoke to a power outage this morning. We have a propane generator and on the agenda today was getting the propane tanks filled. Fortunately, by the time we bought propane and had breakfast the power was back on. Only out for a couple of hours instead of the estimated 4 or so. Now we are better prepared for the next time.

Hope everyone has a wonderful day.


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Good Morning

Triple digits in store. A friend is coming over shortly so we can change out a radiator hose on my classic 1979 Ford Pick Up....will likely lead to a town trip.

Still getting pressure to deploy.....still saying "no"

_Be Excellent to Each Other _and Have a Great Day !!


----------



## Annalog

Good morning from southern Arizona. It is currently 83°F and headed to a mostly sunny 100°F. NapCat, I agree with Betsy, be strong and get rest! NapCat Daylight Time Zone is a great idea.

My bruises are healing. My left wrist and thumb only bother me a little. My forehead and eyes still look bad but don't hurt. I will be shopping for concealer today and start packing for traveling to the wedding. I hope to make an appointment for a hair cut. 

Hope your day is wonderful. Be excellent to each other!


----------



## Andra

The morning got away from me - It's hot and sunny in Austin today.

I agree NapCat - you should stay home for a while.


----------



## geoffthomas

Wow.
Anna - I am so glad that you are alright.  You are a real trooper.  Best wishes for all your runs in the future.
NapCat - I agree that it is wonderful that you are taking some "down-time".
Betsy - glad you are back home.


----------



## MichelleB675

Good morning everyone!

I think we have storms again today. I still have a bit of fenceline left to trim, but by the time it stops raining and is dry enough to work, it's either too dang hot or the coal trucks are zooming by and it isn't safe for me to trim that section of fence. Oh well at least most of the lawn and fence looks good.

I think Stumpy is getting near her due date. She's getting so much more affectionate. I never thought she'd turn out like that, it took me almost a year to earn her trust. I hope this litter does better than the last one. Not sure how many she had in all but only one survived, and it only survived long enough for us all to fall in love with it. Not sure I can go through that again so soon.

I baked the Merry Berry Cookies from Joanne Fluke's books. I used some raspberry jam that a neighbor made. They are super yummy. That's the first recipe I've tried so far... I wanted to do a chocolate cookie recipe but Mom's gout reared its ugly head, so chocolate and nuts need to be avoided for a while. I don't want to bake something that she shouldn't eat, that would be rude. 

Napcat.. what part of WV? Are they wanting you in the flood affected areas? I agree with everyone else. It's perfectly fine to say no, you need to rest!

Have a fantastic day everyone!


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Good morning!

Going to be hot and gross here in northern VA.  Yuck.  On the other hand, a good excuse to be downstairs in the studio where it's cooler.

Everyone have a great day!  Be Excellent to Each Other!

Betsy


----------



## loonlover

Good morning. It'll be a typical July day here - hot with a chance of a pop up thundershower.

I'll be helping with setting 135 tables at the arena today. All of those working have done it before and we usually make a pretty good team to get it done in a timely manner.

Hope everyone has a great Thursday.


----------



## Andra

Good morning from Austin.  We are under a heat advisory for the next few days.  It's usually hot here in the summer so if we are getting an advisory, they must be expecting it to be pretty bad.  Time to rearrange schedule to work outside early and late and nap in the middle of the day.  Too bad I can't make that work out during the week.
We have tickets to see the new Ghostbusters tonight.  I don't have very high expectations, but I hope it makes me laugh a lot 

Be excellent to each other!


----------



## crebel

Good morning.  The storms have gone through Iowa and are making their way east (sorry).  Today is dry (low humidity, too!), sunny, and only in the low 80s, "practically perfect in every way".  As our weatherpersons said this morning, "It's a Wow Weather Day!"

Everyone have a safe and happy day.


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Good Morning (*ndt)

triple digits with a light wind in the desert...I put new hoses on my 1979 FORD PickUp and solved that problem....of course two more came up....may have to make another trip to town for (minor) parts.

Thanks for all the support to stay home for a while.

_Be Excellent to Each Other
_
* naptcat daylight time zone


----------



## loonlover

Good morning. It is a pleasant 68 degrees at the moment but the expected high is 96.

Some rough thunderstorms blew through late yesterday afternoon resulting in power outages to over 100,000 people. We felt really lucky that our power was back on around 9:30 last night. I delayed leaving the arena yesterday afternoon due to the strength of the wind during the storm. 

I'm heading back to the arena shortly. I'll be sitting in the lobby to direct traffic for those buying tickets and those coming in to finish the set up for tonight's banquet. It will probably be quiet for a lot of the morning, but pick up later in the day. Since Bill Clinton is speaking, the media crowd will be a lot larger than most years and they will be allowed in before the banquet start time. May be an interesting night.

Hope everyone has a great Friday.


----------



## geoffthomas

Good Morning from Maryland.
It is 74 now and we have a predicted high of 94 for later.  Overcast right now but it will be sunny.  Less humid than yesterday, they say.
Am on my way to a friend's funeral mass and internment at Quantico, VA.  Being a marine that is where he wanted to rest.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Good morning!



geoffthomas said:


> Good Morning from Maryland.
> It is 74 now and we have a predicted high of 94 for later. Overcast right now but it will be sunny. Less humid than yesterday, they say.
> Am on my way to a friend's funeral mass and internment at Quantico, VA. Being a marine that is where he wanted to rest.


Sorry to hear about your friend, Geoff. I find military services incredibly moving. By the way, the Marine Museum, on the other side of I95 from the cemetary is well worth a visit if you're up to it. Hot day like today, maybe not the best time!

Still reeling from yesterday's attack in Nice. A good friend has just arrived there yesterday. I checked on FB as soon as I heard the news--she's fine--but would have been in the heart of it if they had not stopped on the Promenade about a half mile away from the epicenter to rest and drink wine at a restaurant.  My heart weeps for all of those who did not receive such good news.

Working on a quilt today--coolest in the basement. It's going to be another hot one here in Northern VA. Everyone stay cool, stay safe, and be excellent to each other.

Betsy


----------



## Jane917

We ae having beautiful sunny days in SW Washington. High 70s - low 80s expected through Sunday. No chance of rain until Monday. Have a nice weekend.

Be excellent to each other!


----------



## crebel

Good morning.  It is so nice to have a day where the house can be open and air conditioning off.  The temperature is currently 68 and only going to 74, wonderful.  My excitement of the day is waiting for a load of gravel to arrive for the driveway.

Geoff, my condolences and {{hugs}} for you.  The Quantico cemetery is a beautiful and solemn place and we have been there more times than I wish for services.  "Taps" reduces me to a blubbering mess every time.  Betsy is right, the Marine Corps Museum is a fantastic place to spend a few hours and is a gorgeous building.

Betsy, so glad your friends are safe.  DH's sister, BIL, and their 3 children were there also, but like your friends not in the thick of it and are also safe but quite shaken up.  

Be kind to one another.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Chris, so glad your family members are OK!!  I totally clutched when I saw the news report.

Your griddle should be delivered today!

Betsy


----------



## crebel

Betsy the Quilter said:


> Chris, so glad your family members are OK!! I totally clutched when I saw the news report.
> 
> Your griddle should be delivered today!
> 
> Betsy


Thanks, Betsy. I'm totally excited about the griddle arriving today (everything else I got arrived yesterday as scheduled). Just had a knock on the door and thought, "It's here!" - but it was the gravel guy...

eta: It's here!!! Thanks again, Betsy for placing that great sale order for me.


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Good Morning and Happy Friday

Seems like it has been a long week filled with some bad things in the world and with KBoarders....

Let us all _Be Excellent to Each Other_ this weekend !!


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

crebel said:


> Thanks, Betsy. I'm totally excited about the griddle arriving today (everything else I got arrived yesterday as scheduled). Just had a knock on the door and thought, "It's here!" - but it was the gravel guy...
> 
> eta: It's here!!! Thanks again, Betsy for placing that great sale order for me.


Not a problem. I thank Harvey every day for this great community he created--I've made true friends here.

Betsy


----------



## crebel

Betsy the Quilter said:


> Not a problem. I thank Harvey every day for this great community he created--I've made true friends here.
> 
> Betsy


We all have a "True" friend with you!


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

crebel said:


> We all have a "True" friend with you!


----------



## crebel

Good morning, everyone.  Another lovely day here, currently 67 going to 78 with sunny, clear skies.  Odd jobs and yardwork on the schedule.

Everyone have a safe and happy day.


----------



## geoffthomas

It is 78 now with 92 possible later and isolated thundershowers.
It is a privilege to come here and enjoy time with this "family" of friends, who are always excellent to each other.


----------



## loonlover

Good morning. Another hot day in store but without the thunderstorms (at least that is the forecast).

Banquet ran an hour later than planned (not entirely unexpected with who the speaker was), but it ended up being a 14 1/2 hour day for me. Looking forward to only 8 hours or so today with Maxwell in concert. Then it will be almost 2 weeks before the next concert. I am ready for those days off.

Hope everyone is having a good weekend.


----------



## Annalog

Good morning from Valencia, California. It is a sunny morning here.

Hugs for everyone. Geoff, hugs and condolences.

Good news from here. My daughter, granddaughters, and I are here to attend the wedding of my youngest sister's oldest son. We had a good flight from Phoenix to Burbank with no trouble with TSA, wheelchair transfers, rental car, etc. My youngest granddaughter and I caught a few Pokémon around the airports and as passengers in the back of the rental car. My oldest granddaughter has said that she will do my concealer makeup so that I don't mess up the family photos. The bruises are healing well but are still noticeable.

Hope your day is filled with wonder. Be excellent to each other.


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Good Morning (in NapCat Time)

"...I thank Harvey every day for this great community he created--I've made true friends here..."

"....It is a privilege to come here and enjoy time with this "family" of friends..."

What wonderful thoughts. Thank You Betsy & Geoff !!


Hope everyone is having a great weekend, being _Excellent to each other._


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Napcat!

Good morning! After being unbearable hot and muggy for the last few days, last night's storms broke the humidity a bit and it's only 66 now in northern VA. But! Supposed to get up to 92 today. 

Got a workshop and fiber art meeting today...and am going to try to finish a piece this morning to take along.

Everyone have a great day, be excellent to each other and remember, every storm produces a rainbow!










(Last night in Baltimore's Inner Harbor.)

Betsy


----------



## crebel

Good morning.  Lovely picture to wake up to, Betsy!  Maybe we will see a rainbow here later when the thunderstorms move on out.  We are back to hot and muggy weather for a few days.

Everyone have a safe and happy day.


----------



## geoffthomas

It is 74 here in Derwood, with 92 the high for later. Sunny. Humid.
Same as Betsy has.  We are not so very far away from each other.
Have a wonderful day all.  And yes, be excellent to each other......
just sayin......


----------



## Annalog

Good morning from Valencia, California. The wedding and reception were wonderful.

Hope your day is wonderful. Be excellent to each other!


----------



## Leslie

Good morning to all my Kboards friends--

I am home after a quick trip to Phoenix where I got to experience temperatures of 114 deg F. I am not sure I have ever been in weather that hot--last summer in Las Vegas it was 106 and I thought that was miserable. I am glad to be home in Maine with our natural air conditioning--74 right now with a high of 80 expected. We had some rain this morning (needed) and that has cooled things off.

Have a great day everyone, be excellent to each other and sending healing energy to those all over the world. We need it!

L


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Leslie said:


> "...I got to experience temperatures of 114 deg F..."


Makes that silly expression "But it is a DRY heat"....sound pretty silly, doesn't it ??
So is pizza Oven !!

I hope everyone is having a peaceful Sunday and being _Excellent to Each Other._


----------



## Leslie

NapCat said:


> Makes that silly expression "But it is a DRY heat"....sound pretty silly, doesn't it ??
> So is pizza Oven !!


I have always thought it was very silly. Hot is HOT! LOL

L


----------



## MichelleB675

Good morning!  I think it's supposed to rain today. It probably will anyway. It has rained almost every day this summer.

The Merry Berry Cookies were a hit with the family. I'll probably bake some Chocolate Chip Crunch cookies today. And I'll have to make some hamburger buns for dinner. 

Have a great day everyone!


----------



## crebel

Good morning.  I was awakened by a thunderstorm, so am enjoying my first cup of hot tea and wandering around KB to start the day.

Everyone have a safe and happy day.


----------



## loonlover

Good morning. We're at 73 degrees and 96% humidity this morning. A heat advisory is in effect today with an expected high of 97.

Awakened yesterday morning to no wi-fi. First thought was the router must have gone out but when out picking up all the little branches and twigs that came down during the high winds on Thursday night, I discovered the poodle had dug up the cable.  II was able to fix it yesterday afternoon which made me a happy camper. The cable was not buried nearly as deep as one would expect.

Breakfast out is on the agenda. At least when II left for work last night, that was the plan.

Hope everyone's week is off to a good start. Be excellent to each other.


----------



## Andra

Good morning.
We are off to a hot start in Austin today and it was even worse when I first walked into the office.  In the summer months they really need to turn the chillers on a little earlier Monday morning after everything being off over the weekend.  It was uncomfortably warm in here.
Still working on a major project that is a lot of detailed "hurry up and wait" kind of stuff.  I'm glad this rarely happens for me because I get bored easily...  Good thing I've got a Kindle!
Be excellent to each other!


----------



## geoffthomas

It is 81 already on the way to 95.  And of course it is sunny.


----------



## Annalog

Good morning from mostly sunny Arizona. It is currently in the low 90s in Gilbert (low 80s in Benson) and headed to the low 100s here but only the low 90s at home. I am driving home today with a stop in Tucson to see my mom and drop off some stuff that my next younger sister left with my youngest sister. The wedding and reception were very nice but my knee has been complaining about my "dancing" being too enthusiastic.   It probably wasn't too happy about carrying luggage around airports either but it didn't seem to mind going Pokemon hunting with my youngest granddaughter.  I am driving with an ice bag on my knee. I just hope that it settles down before work tomorrow. 

Hope your day is wonderful. Be excellent to each other!


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Good Morning (*ndt)

We have low 100s and gusty winds in the forecast for the next week or so. Of course that is the peak of the day. Mornings, Evenings and Nights are just wonderful...I enjoy watching sunset and listening to the coyotes sing, mornings are delightful on the deck.....naturally afternoons are naptime (read; Siesta !!).

Hope everyone's week is off to a good start. _Be Excellent to Each Other_

* napcat daylight timezone


----------



## loonlover

Good morning. Another hot day in store with the possibility of thunderstorms. 

Housework and trying to stay cool the only things on the agenda today.

Hope everyone has a great Tuesday.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Good morning! 

Hope your knee is better, Anna!

Meeting Ann in Arlington for lunch today!

Betsy


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Good Morning

It is a delightful 80 breezy degrees in the desert. My cat (Penguin)










and I are enjoying watching the sunrise over the mountains......purrrrr

Hope everyone is having a great day and being _Excellent to Each Other !_


----------



## Annalog

Good morning from southern Arizona. It is currently 71°F, partly cloudy, and headed to the mid 90s.



Betsy the Quilter said:


> ... Hope your knee is better, Anna! ...


My knee is better after the ice and walking but it gets worse if I am still for too long. I discovered that there is a Poké Stop a mile from my house and another two and additional mile farther. I walked to the closest and back yesterday evening to loosen up my knee after the long drive. I might go to the next farther stops this morning. The Pokémon Go game may have an impact on my future choices of running routes. 

Hope your day is wonderful. Be excellent to each other!


----------



## Leslie

Good morning,

After a few hot days, today is absolutely glorious in southern Maine. 73 degrees right now, no humidity, a light breeze--days like this are why we put up with February!

Have a wonderful day everyone and be excellent to each other!

L


----------



## crebel

loonlover said:


> Good morning. Another hot day in store with the possibility of thunderstorms.
> 
> Housework and trying to stay cool the only things on the agenda today.
> 
> Hope everyone has a great Tuesday.


Ditto!

Everyone have a safe and happy day.


----------



## MichelleB675

Napcat, Penquin is gorgeous!

Spent the morning mowing the lawn. It's sooo humid. I didn't think I was ever going to finish.  I think my free (rebate) battery for my Kobalt trimmer will be here later today, it will be nice not having to stop and wait for 30 minutes for the battery to finish charging.

The Chocolate Chip Crunch cookies turned out great.

Have a fabulous day everyone!


----------



## NapCat (retired)

MichelleB675 said:


> Napcat, Penquin is gorgeous!












Penguin has been with me for about 17 years and is a semi-feral alpha male. Very territorial and loyal. I live alone in a very remote area with no neighbors and my work keeps me on the road for extended periods of time. I just returned from a two year deployment....and he was waiting for me !! What a guy. Pretty good survival skills in an area of Falcons, Eagles and Coyotes !


----------



## loonlover

Good morning. Hot with the possibility of thunderstorms. If they come, I hope they are not as severe as last Thursday's.

These are definitely going to be lazy days. A little cooking and not much else planned. I did make banana nut muffins this morning.

Hope everyone has a great day.


----------



## crebel

Good Morning.  We are in Excessive Heat Warnings for the next 4 days - yuck.

Today is hubby's birthday and I will be grilling T-bones for supper regardless of the temperatures outside, add a blue cheese salad, MIL is making French fries and tangled onion rings, and a Pepperidge Farm layered lemon chiffon cake was requested and is in the freezer.  Thank goodness we can eat and celebrate in the air conditioning after the steaks are done!

Everyone have a safe and happy day.


----------



## Andra

I agree with Michelle - Penguin is gorgeous!
I'm glad he has the skills to keep himself out of major trouble when you are away Napcat!

It's hot in Austin again - nothing new there.
The project that I am working on at the office continues to be tedious, but I'm up to running stuff on 4-5 computers at once so that at least speeds things up 

Be excellent to each other!


----------



## geoffthomas

It is 69 on the porch with 86 the expected high later. Sunny again today. This is the cool day for the week. It is supposed to go back into the 90s for the rest of the week.


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Good Morning

Hot and Windy in the desert....I am headed to town for supplies, so I can stay in this weekend when ungodly temperatures are forecast.

Hope all are well....._Be Excellent to Each Other_


----------



## crebel

Good morning.  Heat warnings continue and it is a good day to stay inside.

Everyone have a safe and happy day.


----------



## loonlover

Good morning. I agree with Crebel that it is a good day to stay inside. Little Rock set a record for the minimum temp of the day yesterday.

We aren't going to be able to stay inside all day as II has his 6 year check up on his knee replacement today. 

Hope everyone has a good day.


----------



## Leslie

Good morning--

For all of you with heat warnings, come to southern Maine where our natural air conditioning is working wonderfully! 68 degrees right now with a high of 83 predicted for the day. I am enjoying a few minutes on the porch before I head off to the Free Clinic.

Have a great day everyone and be excellent to each other!

L


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Good morning!

Going to be hot today in northern VA, but not as hot as later in the week.

Going to go to a ballgame today with Ann in Arlington.  Go Nationals!

Everyone, be excellent to each other!

Betsy


----------



## geoffthomas

Well it is 86 here today. Sunny. A little more humid but this temp and reasonable humidity are hard to beat.


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Good Morning from the SW Desert

111 degrees....winds to 28 mph and 10% humidity. About the same as your typical hairdryer !!
_
Be Excellent to Each Other !!_


----------



## MichelleB675

Good morning everyone.

I just noticed I typed penquin instead of penguin lol. I hate it when I do that. I am usually worse with d, b and p.. it's like my fingers are playing Tetris with letters when I type.

The air has been having a fall-like feel and smell the last couple of days, it has been nice. This weekend is going to be hot and humid though. Not looking forward to that at all.

Have a great day everyone.


----------



## Andra

Happy Friday!


----------



## loonlover

Good morning. No change in the weather report from previous days.

I'm going to try to get out and work about an hour this morning picking up the rest of the sticks and limbs that fell during the storm last week. With the number on the ground, I can't imagine there is too much dead wood still up in the trees.

Hope everyone has a great Friday.


----------



## NapCat (retired)

MichelleB675 said:


> I just noticed I typed penquin instead of penguin lol.


Funny.....some years ago I was sharply ridiculed in our KB Chatroom for spelling it correctly...I have jokingly spelled it PenQuin ever since and never returned to the Chatroom.


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Good Morning

It is 75 at sunrise and I hope to get outside to do some work before we get to the predicted 112

Have a great Friday and of course, _Be Excellent to Each Other_


----------



## geoffthomas

t is 78 now with a high expected of 93. Hot and humid today and the rest of the week.


----------



## loonlover

Good morning.

Currently 83 degrees and heading to a high of 99. We did have a slight shower go through yesterday afternoon which cooled things down for an hour or two.

II worked last night and will be working again tonight. That allows me a day of idleness while he sleeps. Funny, he is working more hours this month than I am. 

Hope everyone's weekend is going well.


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Good Morning

80 at sunrise and headed to the "one-teens" with no wind. My phone rang at 1:00AM with a request to return to Austin, Texas by Monday morning !!! Needless to say I declined.

Hope everyone is having a great weekend

_Be Excellent to Each Other_


----------



## geoffthomas

Ok, it is 85 with the high to hit 95. Sunny. We have a heat advisory with impact indices of 105 due to the heat and humidity in the high 70s. We also have an orange air quality alert due to ground ozone and "particles".


----------



## Leslie

Good afternoon from the porch where it is currently 81 degrees and partly cloudy. It feels like a thunderstorm might be on its way.

We had the most amazing light show last night--it went on for at least 45 minutes. When Mother Nature unleashes her creativity, it makes me wonder why we bother with human-made things like fireworks. Last night was incredible.

Have a great rest of Saturday, everyone, and be excellent to each other!

L


----------



## loonlover

Good morning. It isn't supposed to get quite as hot today (a high of 94 predicted) but we still have a heat advisory in effect.

Thunderstorms rumbled through late yesterday afternoon leaving a little over 1 1/4 inches of rain showing in our gauge. Other areas around here received more than 2 inches. It fell in a short enough time span that flash flood warnings were issued. Houses to the north and east of us were without power. Somehow we got lucky that we were not affected.

Hope everyone is staying cool. Have a peaceful Sunday.


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Good Morning (*ndt)

115 in the shade on my deck (and climbing), but the wind has picked up blowing all the smoke (from California fires) out of the valley.

The highlight of my year is here:
*SHARKNADO WEEK HAS BEGUN !!*











Hope everyone is having a restful Sunday
_
Be Excellent to Each Other_


----------



## Andra

Happy Monday!
We are back in Austin after going to the farm for the weekend.  I'm still not exactly sure how it happened, but we ended up adopting a shelter puppy on Saturday.  She's a little black and tan mutt with pretty small paws so hopefully she won't be huge when she grows up.  I don't really know much about puppies (or dogs for that matter) since I've always had cats.  But she makes me smile and that's been pretty rare this year, so I'm going with it.  I will also get up to walk around the block with her when I'd rather just sit and read so hopefully that is good for me too.
I need to call my brother and wish him a happy birthday today.
Be excellent to each other!!


----------



## loonlover

Good morning. It was a little cooler this morning at 71. Felt almost pleasant out there. 92 is the expected high - I'll take it.

Congratulations on the puppy, Andra.

Not much on the agenda today. Mowing should be, but haven't convinced myself to get out there yet.

Hope everyone's week is off to a good start.


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Good Morning

Another hot and smoky day.....good excuse to stay inside immersed in...
_*SHARKNADO WEEK !!*__*










Have a great Monday and Be Excellent to Each Other (even puppies...)

*_


----------



## loonlover

Good morning. 75 degrees and heading to 92 or so.

II has a doctor's appointment this morning so we'll be heading out shortly. Breakfast out after the appointment and hair cuts this afternoon. Pretty much as busy a day as we have except when events are scheduled at the arena.

Hope everyone has a great Tuesday.


----------



## Annalog

Good morning from southern Arizona. Hot out there!

Today I hope to finish the last of the Windows 10 upgrades. DH's netbook upgraded on its own a couple months ago with no problems. I did my netbook last week with no problems. I did my mom's desktop last week with only cell phone Internet access with only minor issues (maxed out high speed Internet access on two phones, failed first attempt probably due to not unplugging external devices first and many previous Windows updates hadn't been installed, used up most of the next billing cycle high speed access on my phone but not my mom's phone). DH's Windows 7 tablet is causing me the most problems as there is very little free space. Clearing space in Program files is not fun!

Hope your day is wonderful. Be excellent to each other!


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Good Morning (*ndt)

115 here and so much smoke in the valley that I cannot see mountains 7 miles away.....actually burns your eye to go outside.....yuk

Thank Heavens for..._SHARKNADO WEEK !!_










Keep Kool and _Be Excellent to Each Other_


----------



## Jedi Reach

Good Morning,

Hope you're all having a good day and may the week bring you results.


----------



## Andra

Good morning.  It's rainy and in the 70s in Austin which is a nice change from the high temps of last week, but not so good for a new puppy mommy who is already sleepy!  She is pretty good about sleeping through the night, but I am getting to bed too late and then getting up at 12:30AM to take her out and then getting up at 5AM to get ready for work.  I can't adjust as quickly as she can.  I am going to try to leave work early today so I can get a nap.
Hope you are having a great week.
Be excellent to each other!


----------



## loonlover

Good morning. 

A possibility of thunderstorms for most of the day. Since they tend to be widely scattered, I am going to try to get some mowing done this morning. If I don't get some done before much more rain falls, the dachshund will be able to hide in the grass.

Hope everyone has a great day.


----------



## geoffthomas

Good Day all.  It is 86 on the way to 89.  cloudy today so working in the garden is tolerable.


----------



## loonlover

Good morning. Another typical day with the possibility of thunderstorms but with slightly cooler temps

I did get the yard mowed and trimmed yesterday. Always a good feeling when that is completed. But, we had a little rain yesterday afternoon so I'm sure I'll be back out there next week.

II works tonight as there is a concert tomorrow night. He'll sleep a little later than usual this morning so I will be reading the newspaper and staying quiet. 

Hope your Thursday is a good one.


----------



## MichelleB675

Good morning. It's cooler today but raining. I haven't been able to mow yet this week, earlier in the week it was too hot and the grass was looking deadish so I wanted to wait for a rain to soak in before mowing.. now I just have to wait for it to stop raining and dry enough to mow. I can't win.

I'm taking it easy today. Reading.. baking cookies. fun stuff. I'm baking Peanut Butter and Jam cookies for hubby (Joanne Fluke's recipe) and White Chocolate Coconut Mascarpone Cookies for my mom... the recipe just said cream cheese but I had some mascarpone that I needed to finish using. I can't wait to taste both kinds!


----------



## Jane917

We are having a stretch of beautiful summer weather. It is expected to be in the 90s today.


----------



## geoffthomas

Good afternoon. It is 86 with 87 to be the high. But it is HUMID. Chance of thunderstorms this pm.

Picked up some groceries. Stopped by a Wegman's - don't buy much there because it is generally too expensive. But when you want golden trout or black sea bass or some fruit or veg out of season, it is a great place to go. But take a full wallet when you go. I go there because they have a nice selection of old time candies, many in bins, by the piece (scoop).


----------



## Andra

Missed the morning again - the combination of too much going on at work and being sleep-deprived.  My morning routine has not settled down yet and I'm still forgetting stuff.  At least I remembered lunch today.
We had a bit of a front blow through with the rain the past few days so at night the temps are in the 70s and it's really nice outside - especially at the 12:30am break with the puppy.  But during the day even if the temps stay in the 80s or low 90s it is very humid.  It's still better than 100+ for Central Texas.
We still have rain in the forecast for the next few days.  We have indoor projects lined up this weekend because of the puppy so that will work out well.
Be excellent to each other!


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Good Morning (*ndt)

Insanely hot, but there is a slight breeze starting which hopefully will blow the smoke out of the valley.
_Be Excellent to Each Other_ and remember......_SHARKNADO WEEK continues...._


----------



## loonlover

Good morning. 73 degrees heading to 92 with a possibility of thunderstorms. Just a typical July forecast.

I Love the 90s show at the arena tonight. 6 different artists so thinking it will be a fairly long evening. I don't know whether I'll be busy or not, but leaning toward having lots of reading time.

Hope everyone's weekend gets off to a good start this evening.


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Good Morning

It was 105 at Midnight....in my 50 years living in the desert, I have never seen a nighttime temperature that high...

I have company showing up later to stay for the weekend, so have been cooking up a storm and fussing with the house.

DVR is set, so I do not miss any "important" _SHARKNADO _events.









_Be Excellent to Each Other _and have a great weekend


----------



## Annalog

Good morning from southern Arizona. Partly sunny 75° and headed to 99°F with in Benson; cloudy, 85°F and headed to 105°F in Tucson.

Update: My oldest granddaughter is continuing to heal. Wednesday, she was given the go ahead to wean off the back brace, starting with an hour without it and increased by an additional hour each day. In a couple weeks she should not need it at all. It will probably become the foundation for an art project soon afterwards.  Yesterday, she was given the go ahead for weight bearing activities.She starting with some exercises and has a physical therapy appointment on Monday. 

I work a half day this evening. I will run this morning, eat breakfast with DH, and head to Tucson early as an author I want to meet, Timber Hawkeye (*Buddhist Boot Camp*, *Faithfully Religionless*), will be at Mostly Books this afternoon.

Hope your day is wonderful. Be excellent to each other!


----------



## loonlover

Great news about your granddaughter, Anna. Sounds like she is progressing very well.


----------



## loonlover

Good morning all. Soon to be good night.

Long, slow evening at work tonight. Did get lots of reading done. I've never seen a show where a large majority of the audience left while the last artist was still on stage. Sure didn't take long for the building to clear once Vanilla Ice did leave the stage. 

Hope everyone is having a good weekend. I'm planning on sleeping in today. That will make mine a good one.


----------



## geoffthomas

Good Morning from Derwood. It is 79 right now on the porch. But we expect a high of 83 sometime later. Thunderstorms are predicted for this afternoon so that may be the reason for temps below 90.
Anna - wonderful news about GD recovery.


----------



## Annalog

Good morning from southern Arizona. Today should be a little cooler than yesterday with chance of rain around 50%. The storm yesterday evening must have knocked out power near work as I had to go to a couple gas stations afterwards in order to find one with the payment functions working. 

I don't know why I thought that it was Saturday yesterday morning. I showed up at Mostly Books to find that I was a day  early for the author event. I will go again today. Never any problem going to bookstores two days in a row. 

Hope your day is wonderful. Be excellent to each other!


----------



## MichelleB675

Good morning!

It's cooler here this morning. Everything is soaked from some downpours overnight. I still need to finish trimming the yard. I was going to do it after I got home from shopping yesterday, but as soon as we got the last load of groceries out of the car, it started raining and by the time it quit I didn't feel like doing it. As much as I hate to do stuff like that on Sunday, I may have to do it this evening, because the part of the fence that needs to be finished is close to the road and I am afraid of working out there when the coal trucks are speeding by.

Stumpy had her babies. I hope they survive this time. She didn't have them in our yard so hopefully she'll relocate them to our yard in a couple of weeks. I can't wait to see them.

For dinner I'm going to make a recipe I saw on Food Network yesterday. Goat Cheese Gnocchi with Bacon, Dates and Kentucky Wine Sauce and I picked up a pack of kale chopped salad mix to go with it.

I'm trying to decide what to read next. I thought I had made up my mind yesterday morning but by the time I got home I forgot I what I chose, so I'm scrolling through my GoodReads To Read list and trying to decide again.

Have a fantastic day everyone!


----------



## loonlover

Good morning. We had a thunderstorm roar through late yesterday afternoon which made for a much more pleasant evening. Back up to a high of around 95 today with the usual possibility of thunderstorms.

II is working 3-11 today so I'm thinking of doing a little shopping this afternoon. Just need to get a list together.

Hope everyone has a peaceful Sunday.


----------



## geoffthomas

It is 75 with 89 later. Mostly sunny today.
We had a lot of rain in a short period of time yesterday. So there was a lot of flash flooding. 
And Ellicott City, near Baltimore, got pretty much destroyed (the downtown area).  Some sidewalks gone, streets cracked, cars on top of one another, some walls of commercial buildings gone.  One dead, two missing. Ellicott City has come back from fires, floods and tragedy before, but this is bad.


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Good Morning

Sounds like there is some scary weather out there......be careful !

After three days of being Excellent to my visitors, I have sent them off with copious amounts of (pardon the expression) "Doggy Bags" filled with goodies.

I am headed for a nap, then will have a video-feast with all my recorded _SHARKNADO WEEK _movies. This is the last day........sigh.....however.....










Hope everyone is having a restful Sunday


----------



## loonlover

Good morning. 75 degrees heading to 95 with clear skies.

Conditions are such that I feel like I can see the grass growing. Guess that is better than watching it die from lack of rainfall.

Hope everyone's week is off to a good start.


----------



## geoffthomas

It is 83 now with 86 to be the high. cloudy and somewhat humid.
we continue to get info about Ellicott City. No-one is allowed back into "main" street yet. It has to be determined if the street and the buildings are safe to walk on/in.


----------



## Annalog

Hi from southern Arizona. I will be headed to work early tomorrow so I am posting now. I had a wonderful time on Saturday listening to and speaking with Timber Hawkeye (*Buddhist Boot Camp* and *Faithfully Religionless*).

Sunday, I had DH drop me off in Benson on our way home from a breakfast out together so that I could complete a free virtual 5K that I had signed up for, One Big Fat Run, sponsored by The Fat Girls Guide to Running located in the UK. I had learned about the group from Facebook posts from another person who had signed up to become Dopey while running her first marathon. As it was hot and I had just eaten a big breakfast, I walked home carrying a large cup filled with ice tea (mostly ice) and a full hand held water bottle. I played Pokémon on the way when I had signal on my phone. I misjudged where to start from in Benson so I walked a bit over 6K, 3.83 miles, instead. This free virtual race takes place on the last weekend of every month so I will be doing it again. 

Today, I saw my oldest granddaughter walking for the first time since her accident in a video in a Snapchat from my daughter and then in a longer video on the Love Lizzy page. Today is a very happy day!

Hope that your days are filled with wonder. Be excellent to each other.


----------



## loonlover

Good morning. 90 degrees already with a humidity of 73%. Looks like another good day to spend indoors.

Slept in this morning without intending to. The dogs were sure ready to eat when I arose.

Great news, Anna.

Hope everyone has a good day.


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Good Morning (*ndt)

109 and breezy in the desert.

Happy news Anna !

_Be Excellent to Each Other !_


----------



## Andra

Happy Wednesday!
Glad to hear that Lizzie is improving Anna.
It's only 76 in Austin right now and it's actually nice outside.  But by the time I leave work it will be high 90s and that is not fun.  The puppy is running us ragged - I can't figure out how to shut down early enough to get to bed on time.  She likes to have people around and isn't shy about letting us know that she's lonely.  But she won't sit still enough to watch TV or anything like that.  I think I've only read 2 books in the past week and normally I read 5-6 in a week.  So things are certainly changing in my world again - but maybe this time it will be a positive change.
Be excellent to each other!


----------



## loonlover

Good morning. 77 degrees but with much lower humidity this morning. Still under a heat advisory.

Not much activity at our house this week. Nice to have several days off between events.

Hope everyone has a great day.


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Good Morning (*ndt)

Hot and Breezy in the desert....

Hope you are all _Being Excellent to Each Other !_


----------



## loonlover

Good morning.

Hope everyone has a lovely day. Stay cool.


----------



## Andra

Good morning.
It's hot in Austin today, but if you can find some shade in a breezy area, it's not too bad.
The puppy got hold of my glasses last night and chewed the tip off one of the temple pieces.  I am going to see if it can be repaired and if not they will order a replacement part for me.  I like having these silhouette glasses since I can just replace individual pieces instead of having to purchase a whole new frame.


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Good Morning

A few clouds in the desert, but not enough for rain. I think the most important thing I need to do today is fill the birdfeeders and take a nap ! giggle

Hope everyone is having a good day !!


----------



## loonlover

Good morning. Hot, hot, hot. Nothing else to be said about the weather.

I mowed the yard yesterday. Maybe it will last a week before it needs it again.

II working 3-11 today so guess I'll do some shopping after he goes to work. Thank goodness for air conditioned cars and cold bags to carry perishables home.

Hope everyone has a great day. After all, it is Friday.


----------



## Andra

Happy Friday!
I am trying to get caught up at work since I go on vacation next week, but I keep falling down rabbit holes.  The last one was researching dog food brands...
We have another full weekend planned working in the back yard.  We would like it to be puppy-proof enough that we can let Ginger out to do her business off leash (but still have one of us in the yard in case she makes a break for it).
Still hot here too - we have to get up early Saturday and Sunday to try and get as much done as we can before it gets horrible outside.
Be excellent to each other and have a good weekend!


----------



## geoffthomas

Good Morning from Derwood.  It is 76 on the way up to 83.  Cloudy.
A great day to go fight the weeds - hand-to-hand combat.


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Good Morning

While all of you are complaining about the heat, we are having a cold snap in the desert (only 105 today) giggle.
Winds are bringing more smoke over from California...so an indoor day.

Happy Friday and _Be Excellent to Each Other !_


----------



## loonlover

Good morning. 76 degrees but it is only supposed to get to 96 today.

We did have a thundershower yesterday afternoon that dropped a little over a quarter of inch of rain. It cooled things down for oh, 5 minutes or so. Then it got steamy.

Hope your Saturday is all you want it to be.


----------



## Leslie

Good morning everyone,

Back in Maine after a very busy week in London. Enjoying the porch this morning with mild temps and partly cloudy skies.

Have a great day everyone and be excellent to each other!

L


----------



## geoffthomas

Good Morning. It is 83 with 86 possible for a high. 50/50 as to whether we get some thunderstorms around 3 pm.


----------



## loonlover

Good morning. 80 degrees heading to only 91.

Yesterday was lovely with clouds and a high of only 81. A little over a quarter inch of rain fell during the morning hours.

Hope everyone has a peaceful day.


----------



## Leslie

Good morning,

Another lovely morning with sun and mild temps. Have a great day everyone!

L


----------



## geoffthomas

It is 84 today.  Sunny.  Not as hot or as humid as it has been.


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Good Morning

A nippy 102 in the desert with high winds.

Hope everyone is enjoying a peaceful Sunday

_Be Excellent to Each Other_


----------



## Andra

Good morning.
We worked on puppy-proofing the backyard on Saturday and I am still exhausted.  Good thing we go on vacation this week - I need a break.
It is still hot in Austin, but at midnight when I get up to take the puppy out, it's pretty nice.  We've also been running through sprinklers and it makes me feel like a little kid.
Have a great week!


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Andra said:


> "...been running through sprinklers and it makes me feel like a little kid..."


_How Kool !!_

Good Morning

Headed to windy 102 in the desert and I am headed to "town" for groceries, set a doctor's appointment, repair a flat tire, etc.....all in preparation for a good nap later.

Have a great day being _Excellent to Each Other_


----------



## loonlover

Good morning. 77 degrees with a high of only 89 expected.

We had a pretty good thunderstorm come through yesterday afternoon which cooled things off for the evening hours. Our rainfall was measured at around 1/4 inch but areas north of us received 2 inches or more. Wind gusts here were significant, but not as long lasting as those in NLR.  II worked last night and said he spent a couple of hours clearing water from the service level that had blown in under and around doors. The guy working 3-11 had cleaned up water from the concourse level that came in the same way. Apparently the storm was much more severe just those few miles from where we live. Part of today will be spent clearing the yard of leaf and twig debris again.

Hope everyone is having a good day.


----------



## loonlover

Good morning. 86 degrees at the moment with an expected high of around 94.

Slept late this morning. It feels kinda good to do that every once in a while, but the dogs are sure impatient to be fed by the time I get them taken care of.

Have a good day.


----------



## Jane917

I have been busy a couple of weeks with constant company. It is cool and drizzly this morning, but promising to get nicer tomorrow.


----------



## Annalog

Good morning from southern Arizona. Overcast in Benson, rain in Tucson, with highs in the 90s. My mom fell last night, crawled 10 feet to her phone, and called 911 and then my sister. Paramedics and my sister arrived quickly and Mom is now in the hospital waiting for hip surgery planned for tomorrow. She is alert, acting like her normal self, and as well as possible in the circumstances. I will be spending tonight at the hospital with Mom after I get off work tonight. Fortunately, I have the following two days off.

Hope your day is wonderful. Be excellent to each other.


----------



## Annalog

Good morning from southern Arizona. Mom is back in her room after the surgery to fix her broken hip. The surgery went well. 

Hope your day is wonderful. Be excellent to each other.


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Good Morning from a nippy desert (91 with high winds).

Oh Anna....does it ever end for you ? Sending prayers and strength to your entire family.


----------



## loonlover

Good morning. 77 degrees heading to only 94. 

II has a doctor's appt this afternoon. Otherwise, I plan on staying indoors most of the time. I did mow the part of the backyard that grows so well last night. Don't plan on doing something like that every day, tho.

Hope everyone has a great Thursday.


----------



## Annalog

Good morning from southern Arizona. Yesterday was a good day, last night/early morning was a bit tough, and this morning is better. Mom is finally getting some sleep. Later today will be the PT evaluation. Hopefully Mom will be able to stand. Tonight will be my third night at the hospital. The first night was in a recliner but last night and tonight are on a couch that converts to a narrow but comfy bed. The WiFi here drops signal frequently which is frustrating. (For example, the signal dropped after I typed "comfy" but before "bed".) 

Hope you have a wonderful day. Be excellent to each other.


----------



## geoffthomas

It is 83 with 92 the pretty-sure high in our neighborhood, but.....
Heat advisories this afternoon/evening for mid-90s and heat-index (?) of 105.
No rain.


----------



## Annalog

Thanks NapCat! Mom just passed her first PT evaluation with flying colors! Sit up on side of bed, stand with walker, pivot turn, sit in chair with arms, breathing gadget test.

Happy morning!


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Good Morning

It was _ONLY_ 99 degrees here yesterday.....first time under 100 in 71 days ! Early autumn? (I did notice Halloween candy and decorations in the grocery store yesterday !!)
_
Be Excellent to Each Other !_


----------



## loonlover

Good morning. 79 degrees but we are supposed to only get to 92 today. Then our highs for the next few days are to be in the 80s.

II's report from the dermatologist was a good one. He doesn't have to go back for a year unless something else shows up.

Good news about your mother, Anna. 

Hope everyone's day is a good one and your weekend gets off to a good start.


----------



## Annalog

Good morning from southern Arizona. Mom is no longer on oxygen and got a good nights sleep last night.  My sister will be with her today while I am at work. Hopefully we will learn details today on the injury and surgery that occurred as well as confirmation that threre is room for her in the inpatient rehabilitation facility connected with the hospital.

Hope your day is wonderful. Be excellent to each other.


----------



## loonlover

Good morning. Rainy days ahead for us, but the highs are supposed to stay in the 80s. Over an inch so far since midnight. 

Dolly Parton at the arena tonight. Concert is supposed to be over at approximately 10 PM so it should be a fairly early night. I'm also expecting it to be an easy night with lots of time for reading.

Hope everyone has a great Saturday.


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Good Morning (*ndt)

Back to triple digits with no wind. Filling the bird feeders may be the most ambitious thing on my agenda !!

Hope everyone is having a wonderful weekend.

_Be Excellent to Each Other !_


----------



## loonlover

Good morning. 72 degrees with an expected high of only 76. Lots of rain expected, also.

Easy show last night. I was able to observe Dolly as she had her picture taken with all those attending the Meet & Greet. She was very gracious and friendly to all, as I expected her to be.

Hope everyone has a peaceful Sunday.


----------



## geoffthomas

Weather dot com says it is 90 with a high expected of 92 - well it is already 91.7 in the shade on my covered porch. So I think it will go above 92. The prediction from the weather service was for 98 in DC. With a heat index of close to 115.


----------



## Andra

Good morning from Port Aransas where we walked on the beach in the rain this morning. I have no idea what the temperature was, but it was very nice.
We have been going to walk on the beach every morning since we got here, then breakfast, swimming pool, lunch, nap, beach, pool, supper, more walking, then bed. The other night we got up to see the Perseid meteor shower. We still had a little too much light, but we were able to see some meteors.
We are taking my mom to lunch today for her birthday.

Be excellent to each other!


----------



## Annalog

Good morning from southern Arizona. After my post Friday morning, my mom had a bit of a setback ahd Friday and Saturday were not great. However, her heart and lungs are strong and she is a fighter. She is a bit better this morning and we are looking forward to a better day. I have called in to work to let them know that I won't be there.

Hope your day is wonderful. Be excellent to each other.


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Good Morning

Hot and windless in the desert (surprise?). I had company yesterday and we stayed up most of the night "solving all the world's problems", so slept in late. Paying bills and other mundane chores on the schedule.

Hope everyone is having a restful Sunday.

_Be Excellent to Each Other_


----------



## loonlover

Good morning. 73 degrees with rain in our forecast for the next week. Highs in the upper 70s to the low 80s are welcome, however.

A couple of errands to run today. Otherwise, a quiet day as II will be sleeping. Concerts on Wednesday and Friday have him working Tuesday through Thursday so he decided he might as well stay with the pattern on the two days he has off before that.

Hope everyone's week is off to a good start.


----------



## geoffthomas

Well at 10am it was 85 with the high only to be about 91 with chance of thunderstorms.


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Good Morning and Happy Monday to All

Hope everyone's week will be a good one.

_Be Excellent to Each Other_


----------



## loonlover

Good morning.

Rain, rain, and more rain forecast for today. We've already received the amount predicted to fall today with no letup in sight. Looks like I'll be using the umbrella when I go get the paper.

Hope everyone has a great Tuesday.


----------



## MichelleKidd

Good Morning from Virginia!  
Happy Tuesday! It's a welcome 71 degrees here this morning. A small storm cooled things down a bit for us.  Yesterday was horrible and humid. We have had a string of miserably hot days.  Not much fun swimming when the air and the pool temps are the same. The forecast is promising slightly cooler temperatures for the next few days, keeping my fingers crossed.  I don't like walking on crunchy grass!  lol  

~Michelle


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Good Morning

Welcome *MichelleKidd *!!

69 this morning in the desert headed to a nippy 104.....signs of Autumn: Fall Seed catalogs are arriving in the mail !!

Have a great day and of course, _Be Excellent to Each Other !_


----------



## Jane917

Bright and sunny temps in the 80s today. I have been missing from this thread for several days. Prayers for recovery go out to your Mom, Annalog.


----------



## MichelleKidd

NapCat said:


> Welcome *MichelleKidd *!!
> 
> Thank you for the friendly greeting!


----------



## loonlover

Good morning. 

72 degrees with the possibility of more rain showers. Yesterday's total was a little over 2 inches. My backyard is saturated, but not too many places have standing water.

Journey, Doobie Brothers, and Dave Mason at the arena tonight. II is attending, then going to work as soon as it is over. I expect to be busy.

Welcome, Michelle.

Hope your Wednesday is a good one.


----------



## geoffthomas

Good Morning from Derwood.
It is 76 now on the way to 88 and sunny.
Glad to have you join our morning thread, Michelle.


----------



## Jane917

Pleasant day in the 80s today, but we are headed toward several days in the high 90s.


----------



## Annalog

Welcome, Michelle!

A wonderful morning to all! There was rain last night, clouds earlier this morning, blue skies now, and w
I haven't checked to see what is predicted but I expect regular monsoon style weather as it is mid August. 

A UTI infection has been the cause of my mom's confusion and hallucinations. She was started on an antibiotic for that yesterday and is markedly better this morning. She got at least 4 hours of sleep last night after many restless nights. That means that I also got sleep last night. She was moved to the inpatient rehab facility at the hospital a couple nights ago. They expect her to be there for three weeks. She did well yesterday despite everything and I believe that she will amaze them today. (Can you tell that I am walking on clouds because I am so happy?)

May your day be full of wonder. Be excellent to each other!


----------



## MichelleKidd

Good Morning, all!  
A little late logging on this morning. I'm a homeschool-mom and still trying to get back into the swing of things.  Thank you all for the welcome!
It's a steamy 90 degrees in my neighborhood this morning.  If the heat doesn't get ya, the humidity will.  Hope yall have a great day!


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Good Morning (*ndt)

108 with wind. I spent an hour outside trimming dead wood and filled the bird feeders, but it is too hot to be enjoyable. I am going to eat something bad for me, take a nap and go back out this evening.

Have a great day and _Be Excellent to Each Other_


----------



## MichelleKidd

Well, good morning, all!  
Hope everyone's day is off to a great start this morning. Going to be nasty hot here again. We had temps close to 100 yesterday.  My favorite place to write is in my gazebo by the pool, but the heat chased me inside.  (That and a wicked t-storm)  Off to prepare for a day of homeschooling and then off to Wally-world for groceries. Wishing you all a blessed day!!

~Michelle


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Good Morning

Our valley is full of smoke blowing over from California wildfires....cannot even see the mountains 7 miles away.....
I am off to a Doctor for blood test results. Gulp...

Have a great day and of course..._Be Excellent to Each Other_


----------



## loonlover

Good morning. Temps have stayed in the low 80s so far this week but the humidity still makes for some steamy feeling afternoons.

I had fewer calls at the concert last night than I expected, but it was still a long night. I made it home shortly after midnight. 

Hope everyone has a great day.


----------



## loonlover

Good morning. It looks like another cloudy, gloomy day in store with maybe a little rain thrown in.

Christian contemporary concert with 6 or so bands on the agenda for tonight. Starts at 6:30 and I don't know yet what time it will be over. Should be an easy night, but one never knows for sure.

Hope everyone's weekend gets off to a good start. Enjoy your Friday.


----------



## MichelleKidd

Good Morning!
Something to report today besides heat.  There's a fine mist falling, and the grass is doing a little happy dance!  Hope everyone has a fantastic day!!  
¯\_(ツ)_/¯


----------



## Jane917

Good morning from SW Washington. Hot Hot Hot. Going to be 100 today and tomorrow, then back to low 80s. We have some trees to plant, but it will have to wait for cooler temps. 

Be Excellent To Each Other!


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Good Morning

90ish with a few clouds, but still a great deal of California smoke. I am off to "town" for supplies.

Have a great day and _Be Excellent to Each Other_


----------



## loonlover

Good morning. It is raining and 74 degrees.

The back yard really needs to be mowed. After seeing a snake in the taller grass yesterday I am sure hoping I'll be able to get it done tomorrow somehow. Not fond of snakes.

Hope everyone has a great weekend. I'm resting today as last night's concert was another late one.


----------



## Annalog

Good morning from Tucson, Arizona. It is currently clear and 70°F with a predicted high of 95°F, partly sunny skies, and afternoon thunderstorms. Mom is getting stronger every day.  My sister from Montreal and my sister from California are visiting for the weekend. It is great to have all of us together again this year even if the reason isn't the best.  I am headed home soon after they arrive at Mom's room to run some necessary errands and to say Hi to DH, the chickens, and the cats. I will return for the night shift tonight.

Hope your day is wonderful. Be excellent to each other.


----------



## MichelleKidd

Checking in from Madison Heights, Virginia!   Good Morning! It's 71 and overcast with the forecast calling for a mild 86 degrees today.  I'll take it!  No pressing plans today, perhaps getting in the pool with my boys and taking advantage of the nicer temps.  Wishing you all a wonderful day!!


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Good Morning

102 with thick smoke from the California fires.

Hope everyone is having a great weekend.

_Be Excellent to Each Other._


----------



## geoffthomas

Good Afternoon from Maryland.
It is 87 now and that is pretty much the high for the day.


----------



## Andra

Happy Saturday!!
It is raining and in the 70s in the Austin area today. This is unusual weather for us in August. We have discovered that the puppy is not fazed at all by the rain. I had to find a light rain jacket and we went out splashing through puddles.

Be excellent to each other!


----------



## MichelleKidd

Sunday blessings to all!!  
We have cloudy skies this morning in my neck of the woods. The forecast is calling for thunderstorms today.  So far, no rain as I head out to church.  Wanted to wish everyone a wonderful day!!  

Michelle~


----------



## loonlover

Good morning. 72 degrees and no rain in the forecast. We may even see the sun a bit today.

Hope everyone has a peaceful Sunday.


----------



## Leslie

Good morning,

It's a beautiful Sunday morning here on the porch. Lots of sun with a nice breeze. Lovely! Have a great day everyone!

L


----------



## Annalog

Good morning from southern Arizona. Sunny day here with highs below 100°F. My sisters are in town so I spent last night at home. I am headed back to the hospital after breakfast.

Hope your day is wonderful. Be excellent to each other.


----------



## Andra

Good morning.  Weather in Austin continues to be damp and cooler than normal for August.  Yesterday we discovered that the puppy doesn't mind having her feet washed in the bathtub.  I was hoping that might be the case since she loves to splash in puddles even more than I do.  This is a good thing since part of the back yard is a mud pit.  Our Commission meets this week so it will be a busy one for me.  DH will be taking over the middle-of-the-night puppy outing so I can get a full night's sleep.
Anna, thanks for the updates on your mom.  I am glad to hear that she is doing better.

Be excellent to each other!


----------



## loonlover

Good morning. A very pleasant 66 degrees at the moment. We are to have clouds for a good part of the day, but no rain is forecast.

Mowing is on my agenda. The area where I spotted the snake last week will be the first part of the yard mowed and trimmed.

Hope your week is off to a good start.


----------



## MichelleKidd

Howdy, yall!   A beautiful clear morning here. It's 60!  Loving the cooler weather.
Praying all goes well with your mom, Anna.
Andra, puppies are so much fun (but there is a lot of in/out in the beginning) Have you tried the puppy pads?  We laid those own in the beginning right at the door.
Eek!!  A snake.  Be careful.  Hope your cooler weather continues while you mow!

Hope everyone has a wonderful day!


----------



## Leslie

Good morning,

We had a huge rainstorm overnight--now it is sunny and mild. Perfect late summer weather.

Have a great day everyone!

L


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Good Morning

We are forecast to stay under 100 today...Yeah, a sign of the end of summer. Still lots of California smoke.

Have a great day and _Be Excellent to Each Other_


----------



## Greg Meritt

Good morning to all (at least it's morning on the West Coast). Cooler today, thank goodness. Wishing everyone a very happy Monday!


----------



## Andra

Good morning! It's still in the 70s here today and supposedly we should get a few dry days before the rain starts again. We'll see if that really happens 



MichelleKidd said:


> Andra, puppies are so much fun (but there is a lot of in/out in the beginning) Have you tried the puppy pads? We laid those own in the beginning right at the door.


We started with disposable ones and after she started shredding them when we were at work we switched to the EZ Whelp pads that we can run through the sanitizer in the washing machine. So far she hasn't destroyed any of them, but she does drag them around her pen and we sometimes find her sleeping on the pad instead of her bed!
We start puppy class on September 12th.

Be excellent to each other!


----------



## MichelleKidd

Good morning all!   It is another beautiful day here in Virginia! Yesterday was gorgeous, and today is suppose to be a carbon copy!

Welcome to the forum, Greg!!  

Andra . . . that sounds like such a puppy thing to do, lol!  I've been trying to train a fourteen-year-old cat to the litter pan. She's been outside her entire life. She is less that thrilled at the prospect. Nema-kitty developed cancer in both her ears, and we had to have them removed.  My little dog doesn't like her being inside, so it is a bit chaotic at my house at the moment.  Oh, well, as they say, these things too shall pass.  

Hope everyone has a fabulous day!


----------



## loonlover

Good morning. We're supposed to be back to 90 for a high today but the rain has been taken out of the forecast. I'll gladly accept another dry day.

Mowing and trimming both completed yesterday. Now at least there isn't high grass for a snake to hide in. It had been years since we had seen a live snake in the backyard. The poodle had left dead ones at the door a couple of times. Think last weeks sighting unnerved me because I hadn't even thought about watching for them recently.

Today is haircut day. Otherwise, just a quiet day in store.

Hope everyone has a great day.


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Good Morning (*ndt)

Another windless, smoke-filled day around 100. I am so ready for summer to end.

Have a great day and _Be Excellent to Each Other !_


----------



## Greg Meritt

Good day from Seattle. I know this is the "Good Morning Thread" but I'm WAY behind today. Gorgeous weather here - in the 70's. Still figure my way around the forums. Thanks Michelle for the welcome and to Andra, I feel for you. Puppy training can be fun yet frustrating. We have an 8-year-old German Shephard/Lab mix that we got as a pup and he had a few accidents. But once we got him in training, he hasn't done his business in the house for over 7 years now. How barks or knocks on the door to go out when he needs to. Dogs are awesome!


----------



## Scout

Good morning From New Jersey!


----------



## MichelleKidd

Good Morning and Happy Over the Hump Day!  🐪 
Can it be Wednesday already? This week seems to be flying by. Maybe it's the beautiful weather. It's 64 degrees now with low humidity. I'm hoping to enjoy it while it lasts. Tomorrow the temperature will be back to 90.  

Have a wonderful day!!


----------



## MichelleB675

Good morning! Fall is coming, I can smell it in the air! YAY! Though the next few days are going to be back to Summer temps, just knowing that it's almost over makes me happy.

I finally got around to finishing the trimming from last week. And started the mowing for this week. I'll finish that up this morning, and probably go ahead and trim the inside fence again this week, just to get everything back on schedule.

I'm still trying to get my  lungs feeling normal again after a breakfast mishap. I have choked on things before but never had anything actually go into my lungs, that was kinda scary. Hubby is sick with ManFlu (aka common cold). He has had to call in the last 2 days. I love him more than anything but when he's sick I just want to strangle him. The whining.. OMG!

If Stumpy's babies are still living, they are 3 1/2 weeks old. We haven't seen them yet. I'm guessing 2-3 but no more than 4. The first litter only the one survived but it didn't make it past 6 weeks. I'm hoping to have some kittens to cuddle this time, if they let me. I can't wait to see the furry little angels.

I made Joanne Fluke's Chocolate Covered Cherry Delights... they are AWESOME. Everyone has raved about them. I was in a hurry so I just spooned the chocolate over the cherries, so they weren't fancy looking. Next time I'll use my decorating kit to pipe it on there. Nobody complained about the rustic look, it just bugged me because I wanted them to be pretty.

Have a great Wednesday everyone


----------



## Greg Meritt

Good morning to everyone, have a wonderful day! It is shaping up to be gorgeous here on the West Coast. Don't forget to stop and smell the roses along the way!


----------



## loonlover

Good morning. 76 degrees heading to 94. 

Nothing but boring chores on the agenda for today. Sometimes that's a good thing.

Hope everyone has a good day.


----------



## loonlover

Good morning. 74 degrees heading to 91 and back to a possibility of thunderstorms this afternoon.

In spite of the possibility of rain, getting the car washed and vacuumed are part of today's plans.

Hope your day is a good one.


----------



## Greg Meritt

Good morning to all. It's going to be HOT today in the Seattle area. Thank goodness for air-conditioning. Go from air-conditioned office to air-conditioned car to air-conditioned home. Who cares about the heat? Just saying...Hope you all have a wonderful day.


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Good Morning

A chilly 99 in the desert today with strong winds blowing more California smoke into our valley.
Hope everyone is having a great day.

_Be Excellent to Each Other_


----------



## loonlover

Good morning. 75 degrees heading to a high of only 88. We do have the potential for some thunderstorms in the middle of the day.

Lunch out with fellow retirees on the schedule for today. 

Hope your Friday is a good one.


----------



## MichelleKidd

Happy Friday to everyone!  
It's not too bad this morning at 70 degrees, but it will be 93 by this evening.  Good thing I plan on staying in with the AC today working on lesson plans. Wishing all a glorious Friday!

M~


----------



## Greg Meritt

Good morning from beautiful Seattle. Supposed to hit 91 today, but tomorrow it will be cooling down to a nice 75 degrees. Thank goodness. Happy Friday!


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Good Morning and Happy Friday

We still have lots of California smoke in our valley, but not quite as hot today.

Hope everyone is set for a good weekend. _ Be Excellent to Each Other
_


----------



## loonlover

Good morning. Looks like we're in for a cloudy day with a high of around 90.

Hope everyone is enjoying their weekend.


----------



## MichelleKidd

It's Saturday!  
'Gonna be a hot one today.  Heat index @ 100 for my neighborhood!!  Not sure the pool is going to help that kind of heat.  Hope everyone has a wonderful day!


----------



## Annalog

Good morning from southern Arizona. It is currently in the mid 80s and headed to the mid 90s with clear skies and 8% chance of rain in Tucson. My mom is doing much better and is walking with a walker in PT. She is scheduled to be released from inpatient rehab the first week of September. 

Hope your day is wonderful. Be excellent to each other.


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Good Morning (*ndt)

Signs of Autumn in the desert: High temperatures under 100, Fall Seed catalogs in the mail, goldfinches are back at the feeders and Pampas Grass(es) blooming.










Hope everyone is having a great weekend.
_
Be Excellent to Each Other_


----------



## loonlover

Good morning. Looks like a not too bad day in store. Highs in the low 90s again with some sunshine.

II works tonight so I'm keeping it quiet this morning. Never a problem when there is the Sunday paper to read.

Hope you have a peaceful day.


----------



## MichelleKidd

Good morning, all!
Another hot and humid day here in Virginia.  Headed off to church this morning and wishing all a blessed day!! 
@Anna, glad to hear your mom is doing better!!


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Good Morning

Another day under 100 with a slight breeze.

Hope everyone is having a restful Sunday.
_
Ber Excellent to Each Other_


----------



## MichelleKidd

Monday morning greetings!  
Hope everyone is well and ready to begin the week. Looks to be another hot day here.  Enjoy your day!!
Michelle ~


----------



## loonlover

Good morning. A predicted high of 91 with partly cloudy skies in store.

The yard needs to be mowed again, but I'm not sure I've psyched myself up for it yet. 

Hope your week is off to a good start.


----------



## Greg Meritt

Good morning and Happy Monday!!  It has finally cooled off a bit in Seattle, down to a comfortable 75 degrees today. Looks like a little rain in the forecast this week - much needed with the past heat wave. Hope everyone has a glorious day.


----------



## geoffthomas

Good Day from Derwood, Maryland.
It is 85 now on the way to 89 and sunny. We also have an air quality alert.
My tree guys are cutting 7 black locusts that are probably at least 80 years old.  Around 80-100 feet tall. They started Thursday. Friday one tree that was being used to anchor the other to bring it down slowly snapped (yellow jacket infestation). The two trees partially went into my neighbor's yard. Thank God his kids were in the next door yard. He was not happy. And it made a mess out of his raised bed veg gardens. The arborist that is doing the work for me spent the afternoon fixing things and then came back Saturday and spent a couple more hours completing the fix. Hopefully the neighbor is ok with things. Don't need a lawsuit.
The tree with the yellow jackets will have to wait until after a hard frost to be completed and then I will have it carted away.
So today we are getting the final three trees down. But two of them have branches overhanging my house. No worries.


----------



## loonlover

Good morning. 74 degrees heading to 94. Looking forward to some slightly cooler temperatures next week.

The mowing was done yesterday. Think I'll stay inside today.

Hope everyone has a great Tuesday.


----------



## MichelleKidd

Happy Tuesday all!  
Just another lazy/hazy day in August here in the heart of Virginia.  I'm looking forward to fall. I love the cooler weather and the changing of the leaves.  It looks as if I'll have to wait a little while longer for that.  Goodness, Geoff! You were lucky with your tree. Happy to hear that everyone was out of the way.


----------



## Andra

Good morning.
We are enjoying cooler than normal temps in Austin - it's great.  We can even sit out in the backyard with the puppy and not sweat the entire time.
I got my right hand caught in a door on Sunday evening.  I din't think anything is broken but both fingers that were caught are bruised and swollen.  I was a little kid the last time I did this and I forgot how much it hurt...  I'm also realizing that I should practice using my left hand more when it's not necessary.  It's going to be an interesting few weeks I think.

Be excellent to each other.


----------



## Greg Meritt

Good morning and greetings from Seattle. Cooler today, chance of rain tomorrow. We need the precipitation to keep everthing green. Enjoy the day!


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Good Morning

102 in the desert with no wind. I am off to "town" for supplies and to see the Doctor. Even though I am on extended Medical leave, FEMA is laying on a lot of pressure for me to be in Louisiana.....

Your tree story scared me Geoff...I hope the neighbor has unruffled his feathers by now. (Remember a time when a neighbor would have helped take the trees down )

Have a great day, All and _Be Excellent to Each Other_


----------



## loonlover

Good morning. Another typical August day in store. 

Not much going on for another couple of days, then working circus performances at the arena this weekend.

Hope you have a great Wednesday.


----------



## Greg Meritt

Happy hump day from Seattle. Weather has cooled to a balmy 68-70 degrees. Fall is in the air; you can smell it.


----------



## MichelleKidd

Howdy, all!  
I'll be off to the grocery store today under overcast skies. There might be a t-storm or two late this afternoon.  Hope I make it back before then.  I hate going to the store in the rain.  Wishing everyone a fabulous day!  It's almost Friday!

Michelle~


----------



## loonlover

Good morning. A high of 88 is forecast with a chance of thunderstorms this afternoon.

Errand running is my plan for today. I'll be stopping at lots of places.

II works tonight so he'll be sleeping late. I asked him after he worked the lot where the circus animals are if he heard any of them. He said the camels were the only ones he saw and heard. 

Hope everyone has a great Thursday.


----------



## Andra

Happy September!
It's essentially Friday for me since I am off tomorrow.  It is Daddy's birthday and we are heading to the farm so my mom doesn't have to be by herself.  The puppy is coming along so that should be a pretty good distraction 
Hope you are all having an excellent week!


----------



## Greg Meritt

Hello from the West Coast (Seattle). Raining here but we need it. Things were beginning to look a little brown. Fall is in the air, leaves are beginning to turn and life is good. Have a great day everyone!


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Good Morning

It is a breezy 100 in the desert, but this is the last triple digit temperature in the forecast...September is supposed to be falling leaves and flannel shirts !!

Have a great day


----------



## Greg Meritt

Cooler today in Seattle, but the labor weekend is supposed to be in the 70's. Happy Friday to all!!!


----------



## loonlover

Good morning. A pleasant 66 degrees this morning. Finally, a touch of fall in the air.

Circus tonight at the arena. I know that will be an easy night and on the way home early.

Hope everyone has a great day.


----------



## MichelleKidd

Good Morning!   Nice to wake up to a cool and cloudy day every now and again.  It looks like rain is in our forcast. Wishing everyone a very happy Friday!
Michelle~


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Good Morning

Windy 90s in the desert making for a "cool" day !!

Have a great Friday and _Be Excellent to Each Other !! _


----------



## loonlover

Good morning.

60 degrees with an expected high in the upper 80s. But we'll be back to the 90s for the next week starting tomorrow.

2 performances of the circus today. Just glad they aren't doing 3 like they have in the past. I do get lots of time to read, however.

Hope your Saturday is all you want it to be.


----------



## The Hooded Claw

An earthquake brightened my morning in Oklahoma City. They say it was magnitude 5.6. I'm several stories up, and it was scary, similar to the one I felt in Richmond in 2011. No obvious damage where I am, but freaky after awhile without one!

They say it was felt from Kansas City to Houston.


----------



## MichelleKidd

The Hooded Claw said:


> An earthquake brightened my morning in Oklahoma City. They say it was magnitude 5.6. I'm several stories up, and it was scary, similar to the one I felt in Richmond in 2011. No obvious damage where I am, but freaky after awhile without one!
> 
> They say it was felt from Kansas City to Houston.


Good Morning!!  It's a beautiful morning at 65.

I remember that earthquake in 2011! I'm close to Lynchburg, but we were shaken pretty well here too. I homeschool, and my son and I were under a tree reading his science. Suddenly the ground began to shake. A memory I think will stick with us both forever. We don't have those things happen every day.  Glad you are okay!


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Good Morning

At last ! There are no triple digit temperatures in the foreseeable forecast !!
Nice weekend lined up with company coming.

Hope everyone has a fun and safe holiday weekend !!

_Hey CLAW, keep your feet on the ground !!_


----------



## MichelleKidd

'Morning, all!  
So happy for the cooler temperatures. It's easy to get excited about the arrival of fall when it isn't blazing hot. (Although the forecast is calling for those HOT temperatures later in the week)  Oh, well . . . I won't worry about that today. Just enjoy. I hope everyone has a wonderful Sunday!


----------



## loonlover

Good morning. 61 degrees but heading to 90 or so.

One last circus performance today. Sure am glad there were just 2 performances on Saturday and only one on Sunday. In the past there have been 3 on Saturday and 2 on Sunday.

Hope everyone has a peaceful Sunday.


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Good Morning

It is a delightful breezy 80 degrees in the desert today....what a relief !!

I am roasting some Ethiopian Harrar coffee for company coming later.










Hope everyone is having a restful Sunday and of course...

_.........Be Excellent to Each Other !!_


----------



## MichelleKidd

Wishing everyone a Happy Labor Day!
Hope everyone enjoys a day of beautiful weather and relaxing activities with the ones they love! ❤
Another lovely day here ~


----------



## loonlover

Good morning and Happy Labor Day.

Looks like the weather will be nice and we can go back to being retired until Thursday for II and Friday for me. Can't beat it.

Hope everyone enjoys their day.


----------



## NapCat (retired)




----------



## MichelleKidd

Sending out morning greeting!
Wishing everyone a wonderful Tuesday!


----------



## loonlover

Good morning. 76 degrees this morning and heading to 92. Yesterday's high was 95. I'm ready for some cooler temps. 

Thunderstorms may pop up this afternoon. Oh well, I really don't want to mow today.

Hope everyone's Monday on a Tuesday is a good one.


----------



## Greg Meritt

Good morning to everyone. Hope you all had a fabulous Labor Day weekend. It is back to dark, dreary rain in Seattle. But, it is much needed after our little drought. Have a great day!


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Good Morning

We have absolutely delightful weather in the desert...glad to see the summer heat leaving.
Putzing in the gardens and naps on the schedule.

Have a great day !!


----------



## loonlover

Good morning. 76 degrees and heading to 92 with no thunderstorms in the forecast.

Slept a little later than usual this morning. Felt good. I'll try to finish the mowing and trimming today. Maybe it will be a little slower growing from now on.

Hope everyone has a good day.


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Good Morning

Upper 90s in the desert, but no wind.
I have special company coming tonight, so will be fussing over dinner most of the day.

Have a great day !!


----------



## Greg Meritt

Good morning. Today's weather is supposed to be in the mid 70's with the sun peeking through the cloud cover. Nice, perfect September day in the Pacific Northwest.


----------



## MichelleKidd

Good Morning!  
Gone are the beautiful mild temperatures. Seems we have landed back in the dog days of summer with temperatures topping off in the 90s  today.  *Sigh* At least cooler weather is around the corner.  Happy Thursday to everyone!


----------



## Andra

Good morning.  We had something blow through yesterday and my allergies are definitely not happy about it.
Taking the puppy to my mom's last weekend was interesting - she got crazy on the 3-hour drive and didn't want to settle down at all.  DH says it was "overstimulation" and I think I agree with him.  We let her run herself out in the fenced garden and she was much better on the way home Sunday.  She even slept through some thundery weather.
We got some dark red crape myrtles for my mom for Daddy's birthday.  They are planted in front of the house on either side of her new sidewalk.  We had some ice cream for him too.  It was a nice day, but still hard because I wanted him to be there...

Hope you are having an good week - be excellent to each other!


----------



## loonlover

Good morning. Slightly foggy this morning at 76 degrees and 92% humidity. Looking forward to some cooler temps, but none seem to be in sight.

A little shopping on the schedule today. II works tonight as a concert is scheduled for tomorrow night. His schedule is pretty much the night before and the night of a concert with an occasional extra night just because thrown in.

Hope your day is a good one.


----------



## Greg Meritt

Boy am I late today. Good morning (or afternoon as the case may be). Another perfectly mild day here - supposed to be around 70-75. Happy Thursday to you all!


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Good Morning

We are back to triple digits in the desert, but our second growing season is definitely underway. Roses are all in bloom.
Have a great day !


----------



## Greg Meritt

Happy Friday!   Another beautiful day on the West Coast. Okay, have to go to work, the boss just came in! Ha ha...


----------



## loonlover

Good morning. Mostly cloudy and 82 degrees. Thunderstorms are not supposed to hit until the wee hours of the morning.

Dixie Chicks at the arena tonight. I'm sort of suspecting it will be a drinking crowd so expect to be semi busy. If I'm wrong, however, I'll welcome the reading time.

Hope your weekend gets off to a good start.


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Good Morning and Happy Friday

Another hot windless day on queue in the desert, however it is partly cloudy and 53 in Port Townsend, WA for the opening day of the annual Wooden Boat Festival.










I had hoped to be there this year, but plans did not come together.

Hope everyone is ready for a great weekend !!
_Be Excellent to Each Other !!_


----------



## loonlover

Good morning. Highs in the upper 80s today with a slight possibility of a thunderstorm this afternoon. I'll take it.

I wasn't as busy as I expected to be last night. Got some reading done as well as calling housekeeping to clean up spills. Other department calls were minimal and actually had none for security. Always a win in my book.

Hope everyone has a great Saturday.


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Good Morning

Headed to low triple digits in the desert and again no wind. Getting lots of decluttering and other chores done.

Hope everyone is having a great weekend.

_Be Excellent to Each Other !!_


----------



## NapCat (retired)




----------



## loonlover

Good morning. 

Hope you have a peaceful day.


----------



## loonlover

Good morning. Another lovely day in store weather wise.

Not much on our agenda today except the usual household stuff. I do think we will go out for lunch, though. Sometimes my brain just doesn't want to come up with something to cook 3 times a day.

Hope your week is off to a good start.


----------



## Greg Meritt

Good morning - another beautiful day her. Just wanted to drop in and wish everyone a happy Monday!


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Good Morning

Windy 90s in the desert today which is great for tree trimming and garden prep.

Have a great Monday and remember...

_...Be Excellent to Each Other _ (both "Bill & Ted" movies are playing today...giggle)


----------



## MichelleKidd

I hope everyone is having a wonderful afternoon!   The weather is much milder today than it has been.  I am hoping the hottest temps are behind us.  It looks like I missed a few days, but wanted to pop in and say hello!!


----------



## Andra

Good morning.  The weather is definitely taking a turn for the cooler - which is fine with me!
We had Ginger's first training class last night and it reinforced what I already knew - I have an awful lot to learn about communicating with her.  And I shouldn't compare what she/we can do with what anyone else in the room is doing.  We have homework to practice each night so hopefully we will make a better showing next week.

Be excellent to each other!


----------



## loonlover

Good morning. A pleasant temp of 69 this morning but with 98% humidity. Sure hope some of that goes away before a high of around 90 arrives.

Hope everyone has a great day.


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Good Morning (*ndt)

Cool (80s) and windy in the desert.

I am building a patio and a long sweeping stairway to my deck of large sandstone slabs...heavy work for one old guy, but it is coming along nicely.

Have a great day !!


----------



## loonlover

Good morning. 71 degrees heading to 90 with cloudy skies. Just a slight chance of a pop up shower or two.

Looks like mowing should be on my agenda again. Plus some grocery shopping could happen.

I plan on having on having a lovely day. Hope everyone else does also.


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Good Morning

80s with a light breeze in the desert today. Looks like about the same for the next two weeks. Nice !!

Have a great day !


----------



## loonlover

Good morning. See yesterday's post for weather info with the addition of possible thunderstorms at 2:15 PM.

We have a new carrier for the newspaper. Our previous one delivered to us for somewhere around 25 years. I think this one has already missed us in a couple of weeks as many times as the previous one did in all those years. I know I can read it online, but I still prefer reading the actual paper. Sometime within the next couple of hours, I'll have my paper. OK, my gripe for the day is over.

Hope everyone has a good day.


----------



## Greg Meritt

Good morning to all. Another sunny day here on the West Coast, highs in the mid-70's. Happy Thursday!


----------



## Keith Blenman

Good morning everybody! I slept in, woke up with a cat curled up between my knees, and remained in bed for another hour because of it. That's pretty much as good as a morning can get without bacon.


----------



## MichelleKidd

I have "officially" two minutes to say GOOD MORNING before it turns to afternoon!  I'm running behind. Cloudy skies in Virginia today as I head out to the store.  Hope everyone has a beautiful day!!


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Keith Blenman said:


> Good morning everybody! I slept in, woke up with a cat curled up between my knees, and remained in bed for another hour because of it. That's pretty much as good as a morning can get without bacon.


_....and 'da NapCat heartily approves that agenda !!!_


----------



## loonlover

Good morning. Not much change in the weather. Slightly cooler today with the possibility of thunderstorms this afternoon. 

Mowing done yesterday and it is getting a little dry. We are ahead on rainfall for the year, but probably behind for this month. I did stir up some dust in places.

Hope your Friday is a good one.


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Good Morning

Breezy 90s in the desert on this Fine Friday. I am headed to "town" for supplies and to have lunch with friends.
Hope everyone has exciting or restful weekend plans.

Have a great day


----------



## loonlover

Good morning. Another day in the 90s. Looks like we might have some cooler temps in another week or so.

Yesterday's midday meal was fresh trout a friend from the arena caught. We really enjoyed it. I've told her I'll take some anytime she wants to pass some on. Not sure the last time I had freshly caught trout.

Hope everyone is having a good weekend.


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Good Morning

Sunny 90s with no wind. Headed out to the gardens with vengeful pruning shears !!

Hope everyone is having a great weekend.
_
Be Excellent to Each Other..._


----------



## loonlover

Good morning. The high today is supposed to be in the 80s. Hope that is accurate.

WWE at the arena tonight which will mean a semi-busy night.

Hope everyone has a peaceful Sunday. I will except for during the event tonight.


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Good Morning

Look like we will break 100 today with no wind which makes heavy outdoor work uncomfortable, but I have some ongoing projects...may have to do early_ "napcatcatnappin'"_....giggle

Hope everyone is having a restful Sunday


----------



## Greg Meritt

Good morning everyone. Dreary, rainy day here in Seattle. But that's why it's called the Evergreen State. Rain keeps everything green! Happy Monday to all.


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Greg Meritt said:


> Rain keeps everything green!
> 
> Which is why this Desert Rat goes to Puget Sound to "play".
> 
> 
> Good Morning All
> Triple digits in the desert today. but it could be the last of the year...cooler temperatures on the way..
> 
> Hope your week is off to a great start


----------



## Andra

Good morning (ish).  Our cooler weather deserted us and we are back to a triple digit heat index with a warning about electricity usage coming from the power company.  It was even uncomfortable when I got up in the middle of the night to take the pup out.
We go to our second puppy class tonight.  We've been practicing, but I don't know how well she will behave when the other pups are around.
Have a great week.


----------



## loonlover

Good morning. A sunny day in store with highs in the 90s. No change from those highs for at least the next week or so. I'm ready for fall.

Haircuts in store for the humans and the poodle today. Other than that, no definite plans.

Hope everyone has a good day.


----------



## MichelleKidd

Good Morning!  Looks like sunny skies for us here today. We had some much-needed rain yesterday. I hate when I step out the door and the grass crunches beneath my feet.  Grass should feel cool and soft on those bare toes!  Anyway . . . hope you all have a wonderful Tuesday!

M~


----------



## Greg Meritt

Good morning! A decent day forecast here in Seattle: upper 60's to low 70's, sun mixed with clouds.....happy Tuesday!


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Good Morning

Windy 80s in the desert with some clouds later. I will be putzing outside until my AMAZON order of wind chimes (and other goodies) arrives.....good day to test them.

Hope everyone is having a great day


----------



## loonlover

Good morning. Another sunny day in store. Would be more enjoyable if the temps were a little cooler.

Hope your day is a good one.


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Good Morning

We have another windy day in store (my new wind chimes are wonderful) so will continue removing deadwood from trees. This is the beginning of our second growing season, so lots of things are in bloom.

Have a great day !!


----------



## Greg Meritt

Good morning. Fall is in the air, the leaves are slowly turning to a gorgeous yellow-orange and it is Hump Day! Have a great day everyone.


----------



## Andra

Happy Autumn!!
It was only 73 when I left the house this morning so it was really nice outside.  Of course the cooler temps set off my tire pressure sensors since I keep my tires at the low end of the recommended pressure range.  I am going to check again before I leave the office, but I think the system is bats.

Be excellent to each other!


----------



## loonlover

Good morning. 64 degrees this morning. Rather pleasant outside.

We've been experiencing router problems so will be having a visit from an AT&T technician sometime this morning. II worked last night but guess he won't be heading to bed when he gets home shortly.

Hope everyone has a good day.


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Good Morning

70s in the desert with very high winds......blowing sand and dust. I am going to try ot work outside, but may get my fur sandblasted off !!

Have a great day and _Be Excellent to Each Other_


----------



## Greg Meritt

Good morning, rain forecast for today but they say it is a one-off. This weekend is supposed to be like summer again! Yay! Have a great day everyone.


----------



## loonlover

Good morning. Cooler daytime temps may be here by the first of the week. But till then, highs will still be in the 90s.

New router and other parts installed yesterday by AT&T. Did not lose the feed for MBLTV once last night. Nice. We were just a little slow realizing where the problem might be.

Hope everyone has a great Friday and their weekend gets off to a good start.


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Good Morning

Cool and breezy in the desert....nice

Hope everyone is having a great Friday !!


----------



## loonlover

Good morning. 67 degrees heading to 93.

I'm trying to convince myself that today should be mowing day. Maybe it will happen.

Hope everyone is enjoying their weekend.


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Good Morning

Headed for sunny and breezy 80s. Friends coming later for dinner, gossip and giggles.

Have a great weekend !!


----------



## loonlover

Good morning. Another warm day in store with an expected high of 94. But there is hope on the horizon. Tomorrow's high is predicted to be only 77. I'll believe it when I feel it.

Mowing accomplished yesterday. Now for a day of rest.

Hope everyone has a peaceful Sunday.


----------



## Greg Meritt

Sunny and 75 today. Perfect, absolutely perfect! Happy Sunday!


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Good Morning

Breezy 90s on queue in the desert....very pleasant now around 80.

Hope everyone is having a restful Sunday


----------



## loonlover

Good morning. 67 degrees with a forecast high of 76. We also have a 40% possibility of rain. We'll see how the day goes.

I didn't rest quite as much as planned yesterday. I was in a baking mood so made an angel food cake and, with the egg yolks, a golden glows cake. Both recipes used were from my grandmother. I'll freeze individual slices so we don't consume both cakes in way too short a time.

Hope your week is off to a good start.


----------



## MichelleKidd

There is a cool, misty rain falling in the foothills of Virginia this morning.  Much relief from the heat.  The night temps have been dipping down and the days warm . . .  I think fall has arrived!
Good morning to everyone!

M.~


----------



## Andra

Good Monday morning from damp and dreary Austin.
I'm glad to see the temps cooling down, but I don't like driving in pouring rain, especially since the lane markers on the major highways are very hard to see when it's dark and rainy...

Oh well, I made it to the office.
Have an excellent day.


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Good Morning

Headed to sunny 90s with no wind. My big adventure will be a trip to the dump and Post Office.

Have a great day and week, while...


_...Being Excellent to Each Other _


----------



## Greg Meritt

Good morning to all and a happy Monday!! Record-breaking beauty here in Seattle, supposed to be almost 80 degrees!! Wow...


----------



## geoffthomas

Good Morning all from Derwood.
It is 66 on the way to a high of 68 for today.  Overcast all day.  Maybe some rain today.


----------



## Andra

It's in the 60s in Austin today! I'm doing a happy dance!

Have a great day!


----------



## loonlover

Good morning. 55 degrees this morning. Sure felt nice out there. No rain yesterday but enough cloud cover to give us a high of 77. Today will be slightly warmer.

Hope your day is a good one.


----------



## Greg Meritt

Overcast and mid-60's in Western Washington. Rain's coming our way, but it doesn't matter, keeps everything green and I don't have to work in the yard any more (until spring, that is).


----------



## Annalog

Good morning from southern Arizona. It is currently 69°F and sunny, headed to 89°F.

*Warning: Moving the foot rests out to the side on some wheelchairs can cause the wheel to unlock.*

We learned this the hard way just a few days before my mom was supposed to go home from inpatient therapy after surgery for her broken hip. This was with the wheelchair ordered from a supplier approved by Medicare. When transferring to the new wheelchair as we had been shown using the hospital wheelchairs, one wheel unlocked without our knowledge. When Mom reached back with her second hand prior to sitting, the chair moved and she sat down hard on an unpadded section with the repaired hip. By the next day it was clear that the bone had collapsed around the upper pins. So instead of going home, Mom was readmitted to the hospital for a revision surgery to remove all the original hardware and put in new. This was followed by recovery, a night in ICU, and a few more days in the hospital before getting back to inpatient rehab. Her new estimated release date is this Thursday. We are definitely looking forward to that!

Hope your day is wonderful. Be excellent to each other!


----------



## loonlover

Good morning. It will be a little warmer today with an expected high of 89. The low of 54 this morning was rather nice, however.

Anna, so sorry to hear about your mother's setback. Hope she continues to make good progress.

No plans for today although I might try to do some yard work.

Hope everyone has a good day.


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Good Morning

We have a blessedly cloudy day in the desert (constant sunshine gets on one's nerves). Should be in the 80s...sounds like a great day for gardening.

Keep Well All

(More Prayers headed your way, Anna.......sigh, so much has happened to you and your family)


----------



## Greg Meritt

Good morning all - happy Thursday!! Mid-sixties in Seattle today, sunny skies. Peeeerfect!


----------



## loonlover

Good morning. An expected high of 77 today with a temp of 52 at the moment. Nice.

The Chamber of Commerce is having their Taste for Business event at the arena tonight. I'm going in at 1:00 to be there while they set up, then work the event this evening. Should be an easy day and an early night.

Leaf raking has begun, and if I'm lucky with work schedule and weather, it might end by December. Some years we haven't been able to get all we have cleared until well into the new year. A couple of the hawthorne trees have lost most of their leaves and raking them gave me a pretty good pile of leaves yesterday. Not looking forward to when the oaks start losing theirs. 

Hope everyone has a good day.


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Good Morning

sunny, windless 80s in the desert. I am headed to "town" for groceries.

Have a great day !


----------



## loonlover

Good morning. Nice, cool morning with what looks like another pleasant day in store.

Work was easy last night with chances to taste lots of goodies from a variety of eating places.

Hope your Friday is a great one.


----------



## loonlover

Good morning. Another fall day in store with a high in the low 80s.

Intinst is working a rare 3-11 shift today. I'm sure I can find something to get into while he is gone.

Hope your weekend is going well.


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Good Morning

Windy 90s in the desert...I am getting major work done on dead-wooding trees and garden prep.
I may need to go back to work soon....this "Retirement Mode" is killing me....Giggle

Have a Great Weekend and...
_...Be Excellent to Each Other._


----------



## loonlover

Good morning. 53 degrees with partly cloudy skies.

Hope everyone has a peaceful Sunday.


----------



## NapCat (retired)

_Good Morning

Headed to windy (60mph) 80s in the desert, but will be in the 40s tonight......whee

Hope everyone is having a restful day !_


----------



## Annalog

Good morning from southern Arizona. It is currently 60°F in Benson and headed to the mid 80s (Tucson high 80s). After a weekend at home, I will be going to work today for the first time in nearly 2 months. Mom is at my sister's house while she continues recovering.  

Hope your day is wonderful. Be excellent to each other.


----------



## loonlover

Good morning. 55 degrees with sunny skies.

Grocery shopping on the agenda today. Need to be able to fix meals for a flexible schedule this week as there events 3 days in a row at the arena. It's feast or famine there, it seems. I'm sorta used to that, but it did change things a little when the second person started working there also.

Sounds like things are progressing for your mother, Anna. Hope that continues.

Have a good day.


----------



## Andra

Happy Monday!
We are enjoying much cooler weather again in Austin - hope it's here to stay this time.  Having a cooler August and a hotter September was brutal!
We continue to work in the back yard and the garage in our attempt to get rid of junk and get better organized (and have a nice place to sit outside with the puppy).  It just seems like there is no end in sight.  Every little project spawns several new ones.  Oh well - stuff is leaving the house and that is the important thing right now.
Have a great week.


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Good Morning

We dropped from 92 yesterday afternoon to an overnight low of 43 !! There were six Egrets in my Pine trees this morning.
Looks like a high in the 70s today.....nice.

Anna: Work is going to seem like a vacation !
Andra: I am in decluttering mode also...yech !

Have a great day and week !!...and of course...

_Be Excellent to Each Other !_


----------



## geoffthomas

Well it is 71 here in Derwood - with 72 the expected high.
It is bright with the sun shining and little chance of rain today.


----------



## loonlover

Good morning. Good to see everyone.

It looks like more lovely fall weather in store for the rest of the week. Alas, work calls for both of us starting tonight for II and tomorrow evening for me.

Hope everyone has a good day.


----------



## Andra

Good morning! Still cool and beautiful in Austin today. I keep looking for excuses reasons to get outside. It's convenient that part of our staff is in a building down the road a ways 

Ginger graduated from puppy school last night. I was so proud of her. She paid attention (mostly) even when distracted by the other pups. The current plan is to start with the next level class the end of October.

Be excellent to each other!


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Good Morning

A perfect desert day in the 70s. The Goldfinches are back ! Yeah !!

Have a great day being _Excellent to Each Other_


----------



## loonlover

Good morning. 64 degrees and headed back to a high of 90.

Kellogg's Tour of Gymnastic Champions at the arena tonight. I am expecting a quiet night with lots of reading time.

Hope your Wednesday is a good one.


----------



## Greg Meritt

Good morning. Dreary, wet day here in Seattle, with a high in the mid-60's. The forecast calls for clearing later, though, and it is October, after all. Leaves are turning that gorgeous yellowish-red color and you can smell fall in the air. Love it. Happy Hump Day everyone.


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Good Morning

Another delightful day in the desert. There are a gazillion birds at the feeders.

I may just take a day off from yard work and enjoy the fruits of my labor.










Have a great day !


----------



## loonlover

Good morning. Another day with the high in the 90s. But it sure is nice outside this morning.

So that is where all my birds have gone, NapCat. This is the time of year I see very few but, look out, after Thanksgiving. I've been known to fill feeders multiple times a year in Dec and Jan. But, I do miss them at the moment.

Kenny Rogers at the arena tonight. A small crowd expected, so I don't think I will be very busy.

Hope everyone has a good Thursday.


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Good Morning

Breezy 70s in the desert forecast....wonderful. I hope to finish a major section of tree pruning today.

Have a great day !


----------



## loonlover

Good morning. Slightly cooler temps in store for today.

The Avett Brothers are at the arena tonight. Wasn't here the last time they came through, but do expect an easy night. Lots of reading time last night as I only had one call during the show.

Hope your Friday is a good one realizing that for those on the east coast that option isn't really very valid. Thinking of those in the storm's path.


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Good Morning

80s in the desert for the next week. Getting phone calls from Headquarters asking if I can cancel my medical leave and head to Florida....sigh

Happy Friday


----------



## loonlover

Good morning. A little cool at 53 this morning. Feels good out there. And our high is supposed to be in the 70s.

Concert was supposed to be over at around 10:20 last night, but it didn't end until 11. I'm feeling the late night a bit this morning. That may be compounded because it was the 3rd night in a row for an event.

Hope your weekend is going well.


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Good Morning

Partly cloudy 80s in the desert. No wind, but lots of flys....think I will stay with indoor chores today.

Hope everyone is having a great weekend....

_...Be Excellent to Each Other !!_


----------



## loonlover

Good morning. 46 degrees this morning. It looks like another lovely day in store.

Hope everyone has a peaceful Sunday.


----------



## Scout

Good morning. And a rainy one at that.


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Good Morning

Nice desert day. I am having several neighbors from around the valley over for coffee and cheesecake. With all the traveling I do, I hardly know them. Should be a fun visit for all.

Hope everyone is having a restful Sunday


----------



## loonlover

Good morning. 51 degrees when I arose and expecting a high of around 80. 

A slow week for me with only one work day on the schedule.  II will be making up for that as he works 3 in a row, off one, then on for two more.

Hope everyone has a good day.


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Good Morning

A few clouds and headed to 70s in the desert...calm now but wind in the forecast. I am trying to get up the ambition to do some grocery shopping.....but a nap really sounds better.

Have a great day !!


----------



## loonlover

Good morning. It is currently 52 degrees and will be warming up into the 80s today.

Yard work accomplished yesterday. I mowed over a lot of leaves, but really hate to think about how many more will fall. Hopefully the weather and work will allow me to stay on top of clearing them a little better this year. It certainly looks like I won't be quite as busy at the arena this fall.

Hope everyone has a good day.


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Good Morning

Sunny 80s in the desert. Pyracantha fruit...










...and other autumn berries are starting to ripen. Cool weather and Robins will be here soon !!

Have a great day !


----------



## loonlover

Good morning. 62 degrees this morning.

Grocery shopping on the agenda and not much of anything else. Intinst will be sleeping most of the day which gives me a good excuse to read.

Hope your Wednesday is a good one.


----------



## Andra

Good morning.
Ragweed is high here in Central Texas and I'm miserable.  I spent all day yesterday indoors trying to feel somewhat normal.  I gave up today and came in to work - I can feel crummy here just as well as at home and there is more going on to distract me...
NapCat - you deserve some down time after the many months you spent in Texas.


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Good Morning

An other delightful desert day. I am off to visit some friends and do a "town" run for the all important essentials (milk and catfood).

Andra: I remember the Texas ragweed season...take care. Thanks for the thought, but downtime will be coming to an end next month....too much work, not enough folks. I have offered to return to Texas, but could go anywhere.

Everyone have a great day and _Be Excellent to Each Other_


----------



## loonlover

Good morning. 66 degrees at the moment with an expected high of only 67. 

Some rain showers overnight with a slight possibility of more to come. We can sure use the rain. Although well ahead for the year, the last few weeks have been drier than normal.

TruTV's Impractical Jokers bring their "Santiago Sent Us" tour to the arena tonight. Not a very long show so I should be home before II heads to work. I know nothing about the show. Probably won't after the performance tonight, either.

We have tree trimmers contracted by the power company in the area. A little concerned they will make it hard for II to sleep today. The equipment they were using late last evening certainly had an annoying whine. It was high pitched enough I was surprised the dogs were willing to stay outside.

Enjoy your Thursday.


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Good Morning (*ndt)

Partly cloudy and dead calm in the desert.....so quiet it is spooky.....

I was revoltingly productive yesterday, so am taking a lazy day today.

Hope everyone is having a good week.


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Oh Good Grief !!!

The Christmas decorations are already out in Home Depot, Walmart and Smith's.....


----------



## Andra

Happy Friday from foggy Austin.  It's still cooler today but we should get up in the 80s and with the humidity it may be ugly...
Napcat, Christmas has been out in the stores here since shortly after Labor Day.  It's kind of depressing in a way.  But then again, I listen to Christmas music all year so what do I know?


----------



## loonlover

Good morning. 59 degrees at the moment but will warm up to 71 or so.

Had some thunderstorms come through overnight. Some parts of the area received more rain than we did here at the house. We needed it but won't complain if I don't have to dry the dogs again today.

Took II's truck to the shop this morning, otherwise another quiet day at our house. Work was easy last night. Some good reading time and I would have finished the book except for a couple of chatterboxes coming into the office and interrupting me. Such an easy job I have for the most part.

Hope everyone's weekend gets off to a good start.


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Good Morning and Happy Friday

70s with wind coming later. I have a group of friends coming over tonight including one woman, a gifted pianist who has promised us a concert. Have to cook dinner and tune the piano before they get here. No napcatcatnappin' today !!

Have a great day and....
....Be Excellent to Each Other


----------



## loonlover

Good morning. A dense fog advisory in effect this morning with a temp of 62. Heading back into the 80s today.

II has to work tonight so this morning will be quiet. Not too much of anything planned for today. Just a nice easy Saturday in store.

Hope you are having a good weekend.


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Good Morning (*ndt)

Stayed up late and overslept my morning nap.....giggle

sunny, windy day in the desert. I plan to putz in the gardens for a while, eat leftovers and catch up on my missing nap !

Hope everyone is having a great weekend.


----------



## loonlover

Good morning. 67 degrees and it should be sunny today.

I have some leaves to clear today while the ground is slightly damper than it was last week. My goal is to somewhat keep up with the leaves as they fall which will also provide me with some much needed exercise.

Hope everyone has a peaceful Sunday.


----------



## Scout

Beautiful fall morning. 47 degrees.


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Good Morning

Sunny 70s with very high winds in the desert.
Hope everyone is having a restful Sunday.

Have a great day


----------



## loonlover

Good morning. 66 degrees and looking like another warm fall day.

Finishing up some yard work today along with some laundry. Just another day of doing what I want to, when I want to. Not bad at all.

Hope everyone's week is off to a good start.


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Good Morning

Another windy day in the desert...still working on deadwooding trees and other "yardly" chores....of course I love "working" outside.

I hope everyone's week is off to a good start.

Have a great day !!


----------



## loonlover

Good morning. 74 degrees already with an expected high of 84 which will be slightly cooler than yesterday.

Five Finger Death Punch and Shinedown  along with a couple of other acts at the arena tonight. The show is supposed to start at 6:05 and end at 11.  We'll see about the end time. Anyway, I do expect to be busy. Glad what I am reading at the moment is light fare.

Hope everyone has a good Tuesday.


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Good Morning

Cool, windless day in the desert....delightful. I am headed to "town" to meet an old college buddy for lunch. Have not seen him in years....should be a good gabfest. Then some routine shopping and chores.

Have a great day !!


----------



## Andra

Good morning.
Allergies continue to be the prime topic of discussion around here.  It's rare that my eyes burn so bad that my magic eye drops don't help 

I am looking forward to my new Dot delivery with my Bose speaker tomorrow - it's an early birthday present to myself.  I hope I like it!  So far nothing has beaten the year that I got myself my first Kindle though.


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Good Morning

A delightful desert autumn day on queue. Thinning and relocating Iris today.
Hope everyone is having a great week


----------



## loonlover

Good afternoon. A little warm at 85 degrees but after the possibility of thunderstorms overnight, tomorrow's high is to be in the 60s. I'm ready for some fall temperatures.

Missed the morning as I was working a meeting at the arena. I had a nice salad for lunch as a result, tho. Always nice when I get fed by whatever group is holding the meeting.

Hope everyone is having a pleasant day.


----------



## loonlover

Good morning. 66 degrees with an expected high of 69. Sure sounds good. Haven't received the predicted rain, but some might yet fall this morning.

Hair cuts on the agenda followed by lunch out. Other than that, who knows what we'll get into.

Hope everyone has a good day.


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Good Morning

Beautiful day in the desert.....putzin' & nappin' on the agenda.

Have a great day !!


----------



## loonlover

Good morning. It feels wonderful outside at 49 degrees.

A fish fry fundraiser at the arena tonight. This one event provides a year's worth of support for a ministry to the homeless in N Little Rock. Always a fun event to work as well as providing support for a worthy cause.

Hope everyone's weekend gets off to a good start.


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Good Morning and Happy Friday !

Headed to the 80s with no wind. I started a painting project (wall, not art...) in the middle of the night, so will try to finish that today.

Hope everyone has fun weekend plans....and remember...

_...Be Excellent to Each Other !!_


----------



## loonlover

Good morning. A low of 44 this morning and climbing all the way up to 77 or so with abundant sunshine. Looks like a lovely day ahead.

II worked last night and has to work tonight so I plan on doing some work in the front yard so I don't disturb his sleep. I'm off until next Friday so hope to make myself get some things done both outside and inside.

Hope your Saturday is all you want it to be.


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Good Morning (*ndt)

Sunny and Headed to high 80s....we may have some clouds later and tomorrow. I am continuing to paint my bedroom....textured, vaulted ceilings are hard on an old cat....sigh










Have a great weekend !!


----------



## loonlover

Good morning. It was 46 when I awakened and has climbed to 58 on the way to a high of 77.

Today will be mostly a day of rest after mowing the whole yard yesterday. But, for now, the yard is mostly clear of leaves. My early morning chore was driving II back to the arena so he could leave the arena keys and phone he brought home with him.   I figured since he had worked all night, it might be safer if I drove on that trip.

Hope everyone has a peaceful Sunday.


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Good Morning

Clouds in the desert and headed to the 80s with a slight possibility of a shower.

Baby goldfinches at the feeders this morning !!

Friends coming over this evening, so I will be putzing in the kitchen.

Hope everyone is having a restful Sunday.


----------



## loonlover

Good morning. 52 degrees heading to 80. It looks like a really good week weather wise.

A couple of errands on the agenda today. Not much of anything else planned.

Hope your week is off to a good start.


----------



## Scout

Good morning


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Good Morning

Nice to see you here, Scout...

It is a special day in the desert.....It is raining !! Not only do desert plants and critters love it, but dust is washed off the rocks and trees,showing off the desert colors....plus there is a perfume in the air that is delightful. I have a fire in the fireplace, classical music playing and a stack of WOODEN BOAT and SAILING magazines to sort through.....of course there will be naps involved !!

Have a great Monday


----------



## Andra

Happy Monday!
We were at my mom's this weekend and my allergies calmed down.  We got back home and my eyes are burning again...  Planning to spend some time trying to figure out what is setting me off so bad to see ifi there is anything I can do to mitigate.  I hate it when my eyes hurt.
We took my niece to the Western Days parade this weekend - small town living at its finest!


----------



## loonlover

Good morning. 51 degrees with an expected high of 78.

While I am enjoying the clear skies, I am also aware of how dry we are. Although we are well over normal rainfall for the year, the last few weeks have been really dry.

Dentist appt and some necessary grocery shopping this afternoon. Otherwise, not much in the way of plans for the day.

Hope everyone has a good day.


----------



## Andra

Good morning.  It was 68 and foggy in Austin this morning.
Not much going on here, which is a good thing since my allergies are still ferocious.
I hope you are all having an excellent week!


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Good Morning

Lovely sunny day in the 70s....the desert still smells wonderful after our rain. A Post Office/Dump Run later, gardening and napping is on today's schedule.

Have a great day !!


----------



## loonlover

Good morning. 49 degrees warming up nicely to 78 or so.

II has a dr's appt this morning. We'll follow that up with breakfast out. He has to work tonight so will be taking a nap this afternoon. Just another typical day at our house. 

Hope everyone has a great Wednesday.


----------



## Genevieve Mckay

Good morning from the west coast. It's 5:43 am so I'm not sure about the weather situation but it probably involves rain. Inside, the woodstove is going, the dog has been fed and I'm getting in an hour of writing before I have to do farm chores and get ready for work.


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Good Morning...

...and Welcome, Genevieve !!

Lovely, partly cloudy desert day in the 70s. I am going to wash/wax my car in preparation for a road trip this weekend....guaranteed to bring wind & rain ! Giggle

Hope everyone is having a good week !!


----------



## Andra

Good morning.
It's been chaotic around here the past few days.  We ended up at the emergency vet's Tuesday night with out 14-year-old kitty boy.  I had noticed that he was wobbly when I got home but around 11pm DH noticed that he was constantly circling to his left and wouldn't stop.  We took him in and they ran bloodwork and nothing was out of the ordinary.  The vet said that with older kitties you usually see that behavior because of a tumor of some sort.  Talk about being freaked out in the middle of the night!
We took him to see our regular vet yesterday and he noticed that Stripey's left retina was partially detatched - aha! Check blood pressure.  His pressure was pretty high so we started bp meds last night.  He really does seem to be doing better today.  I hope so - I am not ready to say goodbye to another kitty so soon...
Weather is nice and cool in Austin.  In fact, I've dozed off in the back yard with the puppy two days in a row now


----------



## NapCat (retired)

NapCat said:


> ...I am going to wash/wax my car....guaranteed to bring wind & rain ! Giggle


Yup ! That worked !!
Clouds and wind moving in with a 50% chance of rain....

Good Morning All

61% humidity...lethal to desert rats !
Hope everyone is having a good day..Get Well Wishes to Andra's kitty


----------



## loonlover

Good morning. Another nice day in store although slightly warmer than I like for this close to the end of October.

I had an early morning appt with the ophthalmologist this morning. They will be calling me in the next few days to schedule a YAG posterior capsulotomy on the right eye. Cataract surgery was done on that eye about 2 1/2 yrs ago. The other cataract was removed over 5 years ago, but that eye has shown no need for this procedure. From what I know this will be an easy procedure with no down time at all.

Hope everyone is having a wonderful day.


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Good Morning

'da Cat is headed to San Diego for a weekend of sailing, shopping and sightseeing.










Hoping everyone also has fun plans for the weekend...

_Be Excellent to Each Other !!_


----------



## loonlover

Good morning.

Safe travels, and have fun, NapCat.

Tool at the arena tonight. I have the feeling I'll be busy.

Have a great start to your weekend, everyone.


----------



## geoffthomas

Good evening from Derwood.
It has been chilly around here. Today it went up to 58.
Tomorrow it will be 72 and Sunday it will be 77 - a heat wave.


----------



## loonlover

Good morning. It is currently 55 degrees and we are heading to the mid 80s for a high with clear skies.

Our plans to go to Texas this weekend fell through so, since the dogs are already at the kennel, we've decided to do a couple of day trips here in Arkansas. I'll just be lazy today while II gets some sleep after working 3 nights in a row. Tomorrow we'll go do some exploring. There are several places we've always said we ought to visit so the options are plentiful.

Hope everyone is having a good weekend.


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Good Morning from San Diego, California where a perfect day in the 70s is on queue. I have a corner suite on the 27th floor with the most spectacular view of Coronado Island, the Harbor, Point Loma and the City Skyline. Just watching sunrise and the harbor waking up.










Museums and Gardens in Balboa Park followed by Shopping and Dinner in Old Town on the agenda today.

Hope everyone is having a fun weekend !!


----------



## geoffthomas

Good Morning.
It is 55 here now but is supposed to warm up to 72 around 3pm.
I really like San Diego.  It has been several years since I was last there but it is one of the most pleasant places on earth (weather-wise, etc.).


----------



## juan2machado

Good morning everyone.

It's 24 °C around. It's cloudy with some raining here and there. Last night I got my feets wet on a huge rain around the whole city.


----------



## loonlover

Good morning. It looks like we'll in for another warm, sunny day.

We plan on going to Toltec Mounds State Park today, then maybe driving into a little bit of the delta, before taking a circuitous route back home.

Hope everyone has a peaceful Sunday.


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Good Morning and Welcome Juan !!

Partly cloudy and breezy 70s in San Diego...

...I am sailing on the Tall Ship _*CALIFORNIA *_today....should be a thrill










Hope everyone is having a restful Sunday.

_Be Excellent to Each Other_


----------



## juan2machado

NapCat said:


> Good Morning and Welcome Juan !!
> 
> Partly cloudy and breezy 70s in San Diego...
> 
> ...I am sailing on the Tall Ship _*CALIFORNIA *_today....should be a thrill
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hope everyone is having a restful Sunday.
> 
> Hey NapCat. Thanks!
> _Be Excellent to Each Other_


----------



## geoffthomas

Good Morning from Maryland.
It is 45 this morning (chilly again) and will go up to around 68 later.
We had some "burst" rain yesterday. A lot for just about 5 minutes or so. Very dark. lots of wind.


----------



## loonlover

Good morning. 60 degrees with an expected high of 85 and clear skies.

Plan on doing some things around the house today. Yesterday we walked around Toltec Mounds and drove on down to Arkansas Post National Monument. Plan on making that a destination for a longer visit and hope this gets us started on going some of the places we've talked about going for many years. A really enjoyable day just exploring the state we've lived in for 39 years.

Hope your week is off to a good start.


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Good Morning and Happy Halloween !!










I have had a delightful mini-vacation in San Diego...










...but alas it is time to head back to Nevada.










Have a great day & week !!


----------



## loonlover

Good morning. 54 degrees this morning with an expected high of 83. Cooler temperatures are in sight.

Yesterday was spent doing yard work, followed by supper at Cracker Barrel. Today will be some grocery shopping, then a trip to Garvin Gardens in Hot Springs. 

Hope your Tuesday is a good one.


----------



## geoffthomas

It is 47 and will go up to 60 with heavy overcast. Almost 20 degrees colder than it is supposed to be tomorrow.


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Good Morning

I am back home in the desert where it went to 42 overnight....we apparently had heavy rain while I was gone, so the desert colors are bright and the air is crisp with that wonderful perfume aroma in the air.

I am exhausted from playing...so today will be a Napcatcatnappin' Day.

_Be Excellent to Each Other_


----------



## Andra

Happy November!!


----------



## loonlover

Good morning. It looks like we are in for another warm day. 

It was a nice drive to Garvan Woodlands Gardens yesterday and the GPS taught us a shorter way to get there. I think we'll be making the trip more often. We had a nice time walking around the place and watching them put up some of the Christmas light display. 

A state agency is holding a job fair at the arena tomorrow. I'm working today as businesses set up their booths. Then will work the fair tomorrow. Today will probably be only 6 hours or so, but tomorrow could easily be 10-11 hours. I'm going to have to realize there is a 6:30 AM again in the morning. But since there is only one concert this month, I decided to work any hours available.

Hope everyone's week is going well.


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Good Morning

A beautiful day in the 70s on queue...plan to putz in the gardens. Wish it was *Garvan Woodlands Gardens*. LL you are lucky to have that nearby.

Hope everyone is having a great week !


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Good Morning

Today I am doing something that native Nevadans do not do....I am going to Las Vegas and spending the night in a hotel !! A very good friend is working her Windchime Booth at the annual Craft Show. So a steak dinner at BILLYBOB's will highlight our visit.










Have a great day !


----------



## loonlover

Good morning. We're to be a little cooler today with a high of 74.

Yesterday was a long day of counting people as they came in for the job fair. There were lots of businesses looking for employees and lots of job seekers came through the door. I'm not sure it would be possible to determine the success of the fair, but there were some from both parties that seemed pleased with the event.

Now for some time spent on projects at home as there isn't another event until 11/30. II will work some between now and then as he works in a different capacity.

Hope your Friday is a good one.


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Good Morning from Las Vegas

Had a wonderful dinner and visit with my friends last night and am now off to the Craft Show, then shopping, then home.

It has been years since I have been here other than to go to the airport....not the small western town of the 1950s anymore....



















Have a great Friday


----------



## loonlover

Good morning. 47 degrees this morning with an expected high around 70.

Out to dinner this evening with some fellow retirees. We're including spouses tonight as we celebrate the oldest member of the group's birthday.

Don't forget to set your clocks back tonight.

Have a great Saturday.


----------



## geoffthomas

Good Morning from Maryland where it is 56 on the way to 64 and sunny.


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Good Morning

Beautiful calm day in the desert...should be around 80. Nothing much planned.

Hope everyone is having a great weekend.


----------



## loonlover

Good morning. 42 degrees this morning. Fall might sorta be here.

II heading to Kansas this morning to visit his mother. I'm going to try to do a couple of things around the house while he is gone.

Hope everyone is having a good weekend.


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Good Morning

70s and partly cloudy in the desert...it is so deathly quiet it is spooky.

Have a great day (...figuring out what time it is...)


----------



## geoffthomas

Good Morning - it is another nice fall day here.
61 now with 64 later and mostly sunny.


----------



## loonlover

Good morning. 58 degrees with an expected high of around 70 and mostly cloudy skies.

I have a YAG laser procedure on my right eye scheduled for this afternoon. The doctor said I could have a full stomach, drive myself in, have a beer in one hand and a cigarette in the other, and drive myself out. Since I don't smoke or drink, I guess the driving will be the only thing I will be doing. Oh, and I will eat lunch before I go. 

Hope your week is off to a good start.


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Good Morning

Partly cloudy 70s and no wind in the desert....again, spooky quiet.

LL: Sounds like it is time to take up drinking and smoking !!  Good Luck with the procedure.

Have a great day & week, All


----------



## geoffthomas

Good Morning from the suburbs of the nation's capital.
It is 35 with frost on everything.
The high will go up to a pleasant 67 and be sunny.
A beautiful day to go vote.


----------



## loonlover

Good morning. Cloudy and gloomy with a temp of 59.

The YAG laser procedure was a success but the almost 2 hour wait to have it done was not appreciated. It took longer for the nurse to put in the eyedrops than it did for the doctor to do the treatment. Never did find out why the surgery center was running so far behind. I know they tend to overbook, but there were several of us with 1:30 or 1:45 appointments that didn't get out of there until almost 3:30. But, my vision is much clearer out of the right eye so am glad this procedure is available.

The plan today is to cook a pot of chili and a batch of taco soup, to be put in the freezer. I haven't decided if supper will be a serving of one of them or a 1/2 serving of each. Do need to be sure they are worth freezing. 

Hope everyone has a good day.


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Good Morning

Beautiful autumn day in the desert headed to 80.

I am off to vote, then visit some friends.

Have a great day !


----------



## loonlover

Good morning. Lots of sunshine with what looks like a pleasant fall day in store.

II coming home from Kansas today. Otherwise, not much going on around here.

Hope everyone has a good day.


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Good Morning

Sunny 80s in the desert. I have friends coming over later for coffee and cheesecake. I know we will have fun discussing last night's historic election.

Hope everyone is having a great week.


----------



## loonlover

Good morning. A little chillier than expected this morning at 37. A high of 68 is predicted so it should warm up nicely.

Not much on the agenda today. Maybe lunch out followed by what ever we feel like doing.

Hope everyone has a good day.


----------



## Annalog

Good morning from southern Arizona. It is currently 50°F in Benson and headed to 70°F. Add 15 degrees for the Phoenix area where I am headed later today in order to fly to Disneyland with my daughter and granddaughters. Life continues to be eventful. My daughter, youngest granddaughter, and I are registered for the Avengers Half Marathon on Sunday. However, I will start, but not finish, the race as I apparently tore the medial meniscus in my left knee on Tuesday. I have an appointment with my orthopedic specialist next week. In the meantime, I am walking with a cane, putting ice on my knee whenever possible, and very carefully doing PT exercises.  So, instead of running the race, I will walk the first 3.5 miles of the course, which is in the parks, and stop for ALL of the photo opportunities. As the course leaves the parks, I will stop at the first race aid station and pull myself from the race. At least I should get great photos of me in my Thor costume to offset not earning my Coast to Coast medal. (I am finishing the hand sewing for the costume on the trip.  ) My daughter is running as the Incredible Hulk, my granddaughter as the Black Widow, and a friend of my daughter is running as Captain America. We are flying back the evening of the race, a day earlier than planned, as a surgery for my oldest granddaughter that was supposed to be back in September has finally been scheduled for Monday morning. 

Hope your day is wonderful. Be excellent to each other!


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Good Morning

Sunny 80s in the desert. More friends coming over today (...the news of my Irish Cream/Cappuccino cheesecake has spread throughout the Valley....giggle).

Great to hear the _*Adventures of Anna*_ again....take care, and we look forward to the photos !

Have a great day and....

_.....Be Excellent to Each Other ! _


----------



## geoffthomas

It is 48 here with a high of 58 expected. sunny at least and dry.
Actually it has been too dry. We need some more rain to get the water table up to where it belongs.
Be careful not to further injure that knee, Anna.
LL glad to hear that II is going to be back home.
NapCat - excellence to each other is the best way to go.
At least here at KBoards we are considerate of each other.


----------



## loonlover

Good morning and a thank you to all the veterans won this Veterans Day.

46 degrees heading to 72 with clear skies.

I plan on working in the yard again today. Not much of anything else gets done on days I spend outside.

Hope your weekend is off to a good start.


----------



## NapCat (retired)




----------



## loonlover

Good morning. We'll be experiencing slightly cooler temps today with a high of 63.

II is working 3-11 today so I'll have to see what kind of mischief I can get into while he is gone.

Hope you are having a wonderful weekend.


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Good Morning

Cloudy 70s in the desert. Friends coming this evening.

I finished painting/redecorating my bedroom....next is to tackle my office for some major decluttering and cleaning.










Hope everyone is having a great weekend !!


----------



## loonlover

Good morning. First frost of the season this morning.

A lovely, peaceful Sunday looks to be on the agenda for today. Hope yours is peaceful as well.


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Good Morning (*ndt)

Sunny 70s, as our wonderful desert autumn continues.

I had friends over last night and we stayed up late "solving all of the world's problems".....so I slept through "first nap". sheesh ! Giggle

Hope everyone is having a restful Sunday. 

*NapCat Time Zone


----------



## loonlover

Good morning. Chilly again this morning.

II was called around 11:30 last night to come to work as the guy scheduled hadn't shown up. He didn't have to go in but didn't want the guy that worked 3-11 having to stay all night like he has once in the past. You never know what's going to happen next.

Hope your week is off to a good start.


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Good Morning

Sunny 80s again.....I am off to "town" to do some shopping, pick up prescriptions, etc.

Hope everyone's week is off to a good start.


----------



## loonlover

Good morning. A little warmer this morning at 46 and we are expected to have a high of 74 today.

I did yard work yesterday. Some grocery shopping on the agenda today and then whatever else I can find to get into. 

Hope your day is a good one.


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Good Morning

Nippy last night at 40, but back to sunny 70s today. Looks like high winds tomorrow with dropping temperatures......hopefully the Robins will come in with this storm. Lots of berries waiting for them to feast on.

Have a great day !


----------



## Ovunque

Good morning


----------



## loonlover

Good morning. 44 degrees this morning and heading to a high of 79. The past few days with highs in the upper 60s have certainly been enjoyable. Hoping the warmer days are back for a very short time.

Haircuts on the agenda today, then we're thinking of driving out to a state park just so we can say we did something different.

Welcome, Ovunque.

Hope everyone has a great day.


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Good Morning...."HI" Ovunque !

53 in the desert with high winds and a *freeze warning *in the forecast....WOW...there goes Indian Summer.

My doctor gave me a clean bill of health yesterday, so I full expect to be deployed soon.

Hope everyone is having a good week.


----------



## Andra

Good (ahem) morning.
We've had a little excitement here the past few weeks (NOT the election).  First my niece turned 11, then I got an hour back for my birthday and enjoyed sleeping in.  Then on Monday the 7th we took the travel trailer and the puppy to Lake LBJ for a week of camping.  We want to trade in our trailer next year for a larger one and thought we should take Ginger out at least once to make sure we have thought of everything we need related to her.  It was definitely a learning experience, escpecially since the weather was WET most of the time.  We need to be sure the new trailer has lots of overhead storage in the living areas since she can get into just about everything else.  We also had crummy internet which was nice at the time   But I destroyed my step goals all week, getting over 15,000 four days.
DH came home with a sinus infection and I have a stomach bug.  Ginger is fine...
Some days it's really hard to go to work when I'd rather just sit home and play with the puppy.
Glad to hear everyone is doing OK.  Napcat, I hope you get to go somewhere interesting when you get sent out again.

Be excellent to each other!


----------



## Annalog

Good afternoon from southern Arizona where it is an overcast day. That is good as all my luggage is in my car while I am working today from 1pm to 10pm. I will finally arrive home tonight. The trip to Disneyland was mostly fantastic! (Only normal problems.) My knee felt better each day. I started the race, stopped at most of the character photo stops, and my knee was doing so well that I decided to keep going until they swept me for being too slow. That turned out to be after going through Angel Stadium and passing the 15 K timer, ¾ of the race distance. Our flight home was slightly delayed but we made it to my daughter's house by midnight. My granddaughter's surgery the next morning went very well and she was home by that afternoon. I stayed at my mom's house last night and saw my orthopedic surgeon this morning. I was given a cortisone shot and told that I should be able to start running again next week. No surgery! The osteoarthritis in both knees is stable compared to the X-Rays a year and a half ago. No PT or follow up needed unless I have a problem. Happy news!

Hope your day is wonderful. Be excellent to each other.


----------



## loonlover

Good news, Anna.

Good morning. Another warm day in store but temperatures are supposed to drop over the next couple of days. Maybe it will finally feel like November.

We have been too dry this year for the fall foliage to be pretty. Still, it was a nice day to just walk around at Pinnacle Mountain's arboretum yesterday.

Follow up visit to the eye doctor today and II has to work tonight so nothing special planned for today.

Hope your day is a good one.


----------



## Andra

Good morning.
It looks like it's going to be a pretty day in Austin today.
Anna - pictures!!

Be excellent to each other!


----------



## Brownskins

Good morning!

I always start drafting a note here but end up deleting it since I do not know my weather forecast.  

But it's a nice day today in Dallas.

I like all the references to Bill and Ted's parting words.  So, I am just going to add... Party on, dude!


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Good Morning

We had a low of 34 in the desert with chill factors in the 20s....brrrr. Should be in the 50s later.
Not much on the schedule other than putzin' & nappin'  

Have a great day !


----------



## loonlover

Good morning. 62 degrees with a chance of thunderstorms later this morning. The temperature will stay around this mark for most of the day.

Not much going on around here today. Just the way I like it.

Hope everyone has a good day.


----------



## geoffthomas

It is 43 and sunny - expect the high later to be 67. We shall see.
We are going to a Sugarloaf Craft Fair today.
Andra - I hope you and your husband are all better. Nice that the puppy did not get ill.
Anna - Good news about the knees (at least the running part).


----------



## Andra

Happy Friday!
We are expecting a cold front in Austin today - think they are saying we should get down in the 40s for the first time this year. Bring on the fireplace!! I'm curious to see what Ginger thinks of it. She is OK with the fire pit in the back yard so I'm hopeful, but still planning to get some new screens for the fireplace.
We saw the _Fantastic Beasts and Where to Find Them_ movie last night. I enjoyed it. There were some insider hints back to the books and there may have been some to the other movies (I stopped after the 2nd movie - they were just too far from the pictures in my head to make them enjoyable). You can tell that Rowling was more involved in this one. I did have the bad dudes figured out pretty early, but it didn't make the movie any less enjoyable.


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Good Morning (*ndt)

Overnight temperature at the freezing mark and a chill factor of 28....but the bloody flies managed to live through it ! No sparrows or finches at the feeders this morning, so they may have left with the weather front for warmer climates. Still waiting for the Robins.

Have a great day


----------



## loonlover

Good morning. 

Slightly cooler again this morning. We did receive a little rain yesterday. Not nearly enough to lift the burn ban for our county, but it did wash some of the dust off the cars and it was nice to hear the sound of rain falling. 

A day of just messing around the house in store. 

Hope you are having a great weekend.


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Good Morning

56 in the desert after below freezing overnight.....last week the A/C was on, now the heat. That was a quick Autumn !
Off to "town" for supplies before the Black Friday mob gains momentum.

Hope everyone is having a fun weekend.


----------



## geoffthomas

Well it is 50 now - the high was 68, maybe. Overcast some. We may get some winds and rain tonight.


----------



## loonlover

Good morning. 28 degrees when I awoke. Guess the season has finally changed. Our expected high is 57 with clear skies.

Managed to do some house cleaning yesterday but plan on taking it easy again today. I may be better at getting things done when there are a few more events in a month. Seems like it is easy to be lazy when you know you will only work one day during the month.

Hope everyone has a peaceful Sunday.


----------



## geoffthomas

It is 39 with a high later of 43. Sunny and windy.
We have two weather alerts: Higher than normal winds and possible fires from dryness. The two together could be quite nasty especially with all the dry leaves on the ground. Mine are all sucked up, shredded and in the compost, but they are always replaced by ones blown from other yards.


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Good Morning

Cloudy 50s in the desert with wind and rain on the way. Delightful day for sitting next to the fireplace, Kindling and Napping.

Hope everyone is having a restful Sunday

* Seasonal Shopping Tip: Never wear an orange T-Shirt when shopping in Home Depot....


----------



## loonlover

Good morning. Another chilly one but should have another pleasant fall day with an expected high of 64.

Managed to make myself clean out some kitchen drawers yesterday. Will keep plodding along with those kind of chores. There are just so many other things to do that are more interesting and so little time to read all those books I want to read.

Hope your week (a short one for a lot of people in the US) is off to a good start.


----------



## Andra

Good morning.  It was 49 when I drove in to work today.
We had a fire in the fireplace all day on Saturday.  I spent the majority of the time in my chair with my Kindle and a kitty in my lap...  I don't think I even got 2,000 steps.  The puppy is not impressed with the fireplace.  She still wants to just run around.
I spent Sunday cleaning house.  We still have too much junk and it is slow going to weed it out when I'd rather be lazy on the weekends.
Have a great week.


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Good Morning

Desert Rain !! Always a treat.
Spending the day next to the fireplace....

Have a great Monday


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Good Morning

It is an absolutely beautiful day in the desert after our rain.....

I am installing a new kitchen faucet today.....









Other than having to get my fat,old body in an awkward position, it should go fairly smooth.

Have a great day !!


----------



## NapCat (retired)

NapCat said:


> I am installing a new kitchen faucet today...
> 
> ...it should go fairly smooth.












Done !! Four hours instead of two.....and the normally vulgar-less NapCat has expanded his vocabulary and appreciation for plumber rates ! Giggle


----------



## geoffthomas

It is very cold here. It is 33 here now on the way down to 26.


----------



## loonlover

Good morning. 59 degrees and cloudy with a chance of a little more rain. Over 3/4 inches fell overnight. It was lovely to hear falling during the wee hours of the night. 

We took the car in for its 30,000 mile check up yesterday. Then did a little shopping and whatever else caught our attention. II works 3-11 today so I'll be doing some prep for tomorrow's' dinner while he is at work. Otherwise it will be pretty quiet around here.

Hope your day is a good one.


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Good Morning

Cool and Crisp in the desert. I have been organizing and digitizing over 1000 music CDs and the end is almost in sight.
Post Office and Dump Run later, then lock the gates and hide from the maddening crowds...

Safe travels to those who are traveling this weekend.


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Happy Thanksgiving from all of us at the Lighthouse Ranch


----------



## loonlover

Good morning and Happy Thanksgiving.

Enjoy your day and don't eat too much.


----------



## crebel

loonlover said:


> Good morning and Happy Thanksgiving.
> 
> Enjoy your day and *don't eat too much.*


Pfffft... 

Good morning and Happy Thanksgiving to all. LL, please pass good wishes along to II.


----------



## loonlover

Good morning. On the foggy side this morning with a low of 38. It looks like the sun is trying to burn through the fog, though.

Maybe some yard work in store for today, maybe not. Otherwise, not much on the agenda. II worked 11-7 last night and will again tonight so he will spend most of the day sleeping.



crebel said:


> LL, please pass good wishes along to II.


Done.

Hope everyone has an easy day after Thanksgiving. Don't wear yourself out doing too much shopping.


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Good Morning on this holiest of holidays in our country [sic]...










Normally I would not venture out, however, I have some friends that I have not seen in 20 years staying in Las Vegas....so I am driving down to take them to lunch. I have picked a nice steakhouse on the north side of the city, so that I can do lunch and scamper right back....Hoping to avoid the madness.

Have a great day....and if you do partake in the days activities.....happy hunting. Be safe !!


----------



## loonlover

Good morning. Foggy again today, heading to a high of 55 with partly cloudy skies.

Hope your Saturday is a quiet one.


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Good Morning

Ice in the Bird Baths this morning after an overnght low of 28. Sunny now, but a major storm is coming shortly with high winds and rain......Maybe the Robins will arrive with this storm.....they are late !!!

Have a great weekend


----------



## loonlover

NapCat said:


> ......Maybe the Robins will arrive with this storm.....they are late !!!


That's cause they're still in Arkansas.  I've never seen so many in our yard in November as I have this year.


----------



## loonlover

Good morning. Really foggy out this morning and 40 degrees.

II is working 3-11 today. Thought I might get the Christmas dishes out this afternoon. I haven't bothered to use them for 2-3 years so guess it is about time.

Hope you have a peaceful Sunday.


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Good Morning (*nst)

Cold, Windy and Cloudy in the desert, but no rain so far....'da Cat is curled up next to the fireplace with very little ambition to do anything useful !!

Hope everyone is having a restful Sunday


----------



## loonlover

Good morning. 

Rain and wind expected for most of the day. The forecast is for 1-2 inches of rain. We definitely need it, but sure am glad I was able to clear the leaves from the backyard before it hit. 

II has a doctor's appt this afternoon; otherwise we would just be staying in out of the wet weather today.

Hope your week is off to a good start.


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Good Morning

Partly cloudy and headed to the 50s in the desert....high wind in the forecast but none so far. I am headed into "town" for an emergency catfood run !

Have a great Monday


----------



## loonlover

Good morning. Clouds mixed with sunshine in the forecast with a high of 67.

Not much to happen around here today. II will be sleeping late as he works tonight. I think I might be ready for a tub of Christmas decorations to be gotten down by the time he gets up. 

Hope everyone has a great Tuesday. That always seemed to be the hardest day of the week for me when I was working.


----------



## Andra

Good morning.
We were offline most of last week, but I hope all of you had a happy Thanksgiving.  I've had a rough year and it took a while to come up with things for which I am thankful, but friends and family were pretty close to the top of the list.  I consider all of you friends and am thankful for your presence in my life.
It was nippy in Austin this morning but should get up in the 70s this afternoon and I can see the sun out of the windows on the other side of the building.
Have a great day!


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Good Morning

'da Cat is off on another adventure...










...when I get off the plane it will be 32 with rain/snow mix....in Minneapolis !!

Have a great day


----------



## loonlover

Good morning. Still a little gloomy here, but hopefully it starts to clear shortly. 46 degrees at the moment.

Safe travels, NapCat.

TSO at the arena tonight. Maybe it won't be quite as late as usual since it will be starting 30 minutes earlier. Autograph session after the concert usually keeps me there fairly late. Maybe not quite so many will stay for autographs since it is a weeknight rather than the weekend. I always seem to be busy at this show for some reason.

Hope everyone has a good day.


----------



## Andra

Good morning.
It's sunny and in the 50s in Austin today.  We should be getting colder again tonight.

LL - which TSO company do you get?  We'll be going to see the show in San Antonio later this month and we get the West group.


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Good Morning from Minneapolis, MN where it is 30 with rain & snow.










Busy day picking up computers, office supplies and field equipment, then moving to Owatonna to a Field Office. Having a hard time finding a hotel.....seems the world stops for Hockey Season.










Have a great day !!


----------



## loonlover

Good morning. 29 degrees but we do have clear skies.

Andra, I think it is the West group, but I'm not positive. It has been awhile since I looked at their website. Nothing in the info I see at the arena says.

I was home before midnight last night, but barely. Was busier between the time doors opened and the show started than I was during the show. I'm not complaining as I did get in a lot of reading time.

Dentist appt this morning and the poodle's annual vet checkup this afternoon. Busy day for us.

Hope everyone has a good day.


----------



## Andra

Good morning and Happy December.  It's hard to believe that this year is almost over.  It's sunny and in the 40s in Austin today.  It was 37 when I got to the parking lot before the sun came up.
We saw John Cleese and Eric Idle last night and it was hilarious.  Of course I stayed up too late and am dragging today.  Then we see Brian Regan tonight (same venue)... I'm going to be a zombie by Friday.

I think the TSO West group has a better narrator than the East group.  He has such a deep full voice.  When I try to watch the official videos and they have the other guy doing it, I can't listen.  And we've been to enough shows to know which performers get more crazy than the others.  I'm taking my mom and my niece this year.  I didn't get in quick enough to have front row seats, but we are in the 2nd row so it will still be awesome.  It looks like they've changed the set list a little bit, but it's basically the same show as last year.  That's cool because I should get to hear Sarajevo twice and that is my absolute favorite song of theirs.  I think it's the first one I ever heard.


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Good Morning from Owatonna, MN

Cloudy 32 with falling temperatures....and I am going into the field today to inspect bridge damage....Brrr

Have a great Friday


----------



## loonlover

Good morning. 30 degrees here and we are supposed to have clear skies.

Yesterday turned into a pretty nice day. We brought Christmas decorations in so when it rains tomorrow, I have plenty to keep me busy.

Clearing leaves before more rain is our agenda for today.

Hope you have a lovely Friday.


----------



## Andra

Happy Friday!
It's sunny and in the 60s right now, but I thought it was supposed to be colder and wetter over the weekend.  I guess we'll see how it goes.

Have a great weekend!


----------



## laura-morgan

Good morning!

Its actually evening over here in Scotland but I've just woken up after a nap. I've been on night shifts this week. I'm currently sitting in bed watching the 'way we were' for the first time. Off all weekend. Planning on getting some writing done and a Christmas party.

Hope everyone has a good weekend!


----------



## loonlover

Good morning. We have reached our high of 47 for the day. A chilly rain is in store for most of the day.

Lots of leaves cleared from our yard yesterday. Probably won't be able to tell it after today's storms, but we know it looked good when we went to bed last night. And those we cleared will not be there to be done after getting wet and heavier.

Welcome to the thread, Laura.

Hope you are having a great weekend.


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Good Morning

It is 28 in Owatonna, MN with snow on the way. I am off this weekend so will go exploring the area, and do some shopping for "on-the-road basics".

I am delighted to be back in Minnesota !

Hope everyone is having a great weekend


----------



## Jane917

Good morning from the PNW. It is cloudy and 42 degrees. The temps are expected to get cold on Monday, and snow at low levels is forecast. The Cascades are already covered with snow. The season is here!


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Good Morning

Snow and Wind in Owatonna, MN with a chill factor of 21.....glad I packed my flannel PJs and fuzzy slippers !! As they say" Its 'da Cat's Pajamas" I have no plans to leave the hotel and will write Christmas Cards next to the fireplace in the lobby.










Hope everyone is having a restful Sunday.


----------



## loonlover

Good morning. Cool at 43 degrees heading to 49 with cloudy skies.

Jeff Dunham at the arena this afternoon. A 3PM start time just sort of messes up the whole day, but since this is one of only 2 shows this month, I'm not really complaining. There is a trade show Tuesday and Wednesday that I'll be working, but that only requires a very few people.

Hope everyone has a peaceful Sunday.


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Good Morning from Owatonna, MN...

...where the chill factor is 25 and headed _DOWN_ in high winds. I expect to stay in the office today which is fine by me.

This is my first "working Monday" in quite a while....this may kill me !! giggle

Have a great day and week !


----------



## loonlover

Good morning. I feel warm with a temp of 43 at the moment. Rain may fall again this afternoon.

I plan on putting up more Christmas decorations today as the rest of the week will be taken up with other responsibilities. Tomorrow will be a 12-13 hour day at the arena working a trade show with Wednesday being only a 7-8 hour day for the same trade show. Even with long hours, the days are usually pretty easy. Don't get to read quite as much at this kind of event as I do a concert, though.

Hope everyone's week is off to a good start.


----------



## Andra

Good morning.
It's in the 40s and wet in Central Texas this week.  I know we need the rain, but I'd really like to see some sunshine.  This weather is depressing.
Ginger went to puppy daycare today to give her a chance to play with some other pups.  I hope she behaves herself and has a good time.

Have good week.


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Good Morning

33 mile/hour winds in Owatonna, MN is giving us a chill factor of 5 degrees....

...and yes, I am working in the field today. I will be wearing a few extra layers of fur !

Have a great day.


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Good Morning from Owatonna, MN

Wind, snow showers and a chill factor of -2.....headed to -5 !! I can't wait to trudge around damaged waterways today....gasp.

I love this job....honest, I do !!

Have a great day


----------



## NapCat (retired)

NapCat said:


> Good Morning from Owatonna, MN
> 
> Wind, snow showers and a chill factor of -2.....headed to -5 !! I can't wait to trudge around damaged waterways today....gasp.
> 
> I love this job....honest, I do !!
> 
> Have a great day


_AGAIN...._


----------



## loonlover

Good morning. 34 degrees with an expected high of 39. Guessing winter has finally struck, just not for too long.

A couple of busy days at the arena this week. Today we'll be heading to Kansas after a doctor's appointment for II early this afternoon. The plan is to drive part way tonight and be at his mother's house by early afternoon tomorrow. We could easily be there tonight but thought it would be better not to arrive at her house as late as we'd get there. At least we will miss the much colder early morning temperatures Wichita is to have tomorrow.

Hope everyone is having a good week.


----------



## Jane917

It is 32 degrees in SE Washington state, and a severe winter storm is expected today, including treacherous freezing rain later today. Schools and businesses are closed. Good day to sit at home and read and sew. Hopefully we will be cleared up by Saturday.


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Good Morning from Owatonna, MN

Chill Factor is -3 with blowing snow. There is a major storm headed our way with copious amounts of snow. I suspect I will not be doing field work tomorrow.

Have a great Friday !!


----------



## Andra

Happy Friday!  31 and nippy in Austin today.  (That's actually pretty cold for us, especially before Christmas.)
I am learning how many layers I need to wear at 5am when I take Ginger out for a walk.  It is definitely trial and error for me.  She seems to like to colder weather, so that's a good thing at least.  I'm not having to drag her out of the door.


----------



## loonlover

Good afternoon. It is currently 23 degrees in Wichita. I didn't check the temp before we left Tulsa this morning. I just know it was cold.

Easy drive to Tulsa yesterday afternoon and on to Wichita this morning. I did pick the best side of Tulsa to stay on last night. If we had stayed in Broken Arrow instead we'd faced some lengthy traffic delays as we left town.

Hope everyone's weekend gets off to a great start.


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Good Morning

8 or more inches of snow is headed for southern Minnesota. I am only going to stay in the office until noon, then take work back to the hotel and stay cloistered for the rest of the weekend.

Hope everyone is staying warm and safe.


----------



## loonlover

Good afternoon. 40 degrees with some wind. Still warmer than we expected when we planned the trip.

Took MIL grocery shopping this morning. She should be good for a little while until one of the out of town kids or grandkids makes it back into town.

We'll be heading home some time tomorrow.  My sinuses decided to let me know they exist so II may be doing most of the driving. Quick trip, but helpful for MIL and not too hard on us.

Hope your Saturday is going well.


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Good Morning

It has been snowing in southern Minnesota since noon yesterday, but it looks like it is letting off. Maybe a few inches. I brought work "home" with me and plan on staying in the hotel, so as not to get my delicate paws cold and wet !!

Hope everyone is having a restful Sunday.


----------



## loonlover

Good morning. Temps in the 40s both here in Wichita as well as at home. We may run into some rain before we make it back to central Arkansas.

Hope everyone is having a peaceful Sunday.


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Good Morning from Owatonna, Minnesota where we have snow showers and a chill factor of -15, headed to -20. !! 
...and yes, I am working in the field today....










Have a great Monday


----------



## loonlover

Good morning. Foggy here after some overnight rain. But we are at 44 degrees.

Had an easy trip home yesterday. Only problem is me suffering an allergy attack while we were gone. I still have some congestion and a nice cough this morning. Supposed to work a graduation tonight. We'll see how the day progresses before deciding if I should or should not work.

Stay warm, NapCat. As if you could with those wind chills. I'm so glad we moved south.

Hope everyone has a good day.


----------



## Andra

Happy Monday!

NapCat, don't you miss the moderate Texas winters?!?

It was 50 degrees this morning and is supposed to get up in the high 60s.  The sun is shining and I am trying to think of a reason to walk over to the other building and count it as work...


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Andra said:


> NapCat, don't you miss the moderate Texas winters?!?


Oh Yeah, but I still remember the summers and traffic ! giggle


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Good Morning

Minnesotans say the silliest things: Like "...the high today will be -25..."

Sorry, 'da Cat just cannot come up with anything cute to say this morning.....

Have a great day !


----------



## Sean Sweeney

Good morning, everyone. I have returned from my slumber. 

It's a brrrrrr day here in the Commonwealth: 30 degrees with an expected high of 39. Hope we'll have a little melting, at least. Going to be freezing later in the week.

Hope everyone has a wonderful day.

SMS


----------



## loonlover

Good morning. We're at 45 degrees this morning heading to a high of 52. There is some fog in the area.

Easy night at the arena last night. Am looking forward to 10 days off. If I can get over the allergy attack quickly, I might even get some things done around the house.

Hope everyone has a great day.


----------



## Andra

Good morning.  It was 59 and foggy when I got up this morning.  Forecasts are calling for 69 and sun this afternoon - I hope they are correct!  We had sunshine and 65 or so yesterday afternoon and it was awesome.  I just wanted to sit outside.
Have a great day!


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Good Morning from Owatonna, MN

Chill Factor is -15 and headed down in high winds....and they say it will be colder tomorrow.
I do not have any field work scheduled and hope it stays that way...

Those of you in warmer climes, have a great day


----------



## loonlover

Good morning. 37 degrees with an expected high of 47 with overcast skies.

Hair cuts and grocery shopping on the agenda for today. Kinda let the pantry get a little low so stock up time today.

Hope everyone has a great Wednesday.


----------



## Andra

Good morning.  It's 43 and nippy this morning.
Yesterday we got up to 74 degrees!  We were thinking of all kinds of reasons to be outside 
I think we are supposed to be having more winter weather the next few days again.

I started my day off with a Round Rock donut!  Happy Hump Day!!


----------



## Sean Sweeney

Missed the morning, but I was thinking about it.... it's a bright sunny day here in Mass. (of course, it won't be for much longer; silly savings time) but pretty cold; will be cold the next few days, too. Brrrrrrrrr.


----------



## Sean Sweeney

...but I didn't miss it this morning.

27 degrees when I woke up this morning, feels like 17. Brrrrrrrrrrrrrr. Extra hay for the horses this morning and tonight!

Have a great day, and stay warm.


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Good Morning from Owatonna, Minnesota...

....where the weather-guessers are gleefully reporting a chill factor of _minus 30 !!_. The joy continues with impending blizzard conditions. I am scheduled to do site inspections today, but even though I am a macho-cat, may have to be reasonable and cancel for safety reasons.

Have a great day


----------



## Sean Sweeney

NapCat said:


> Good Morning from Owatonna, Minnesota...
> 
> ....where the weather-guessers are gleefully reporting a chill factor of _minus 30 !!_. The joy continues with impending blizzard conditions. I am scheduled to do site inspections today, but even though I am a macho-cat, may have to be reasonable and cancel for safety reasons.
> 
> Have a great day


Your tauntaun is going to freeze before the first marker....


----------



## loonlover

Good morning. It was 28 degrees when I awoke. The expected high today is 38, but will be back in the 50s and 60s by Saturday.

II left for Wichita again this morning. His mother was admitted to the hospital yesterday. We're not sure what all is going on, and since his sister is having some health issues and wasn't able to go down from the Kansas City area, we decided he should head back up. I know he would have preferred I go with him, but not knowing how many more trips may be involved, decided he 
should go by himself this time. I can always join him as needed.

Hope your day is a good one.


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Good Morning from Owatonna, MN

We are at a blistering minus 6 degrees with a blizzard rapidly approaching. I am taking a team and dashing two hours _towards_ the storm to document damage to an historic bridge which was moved nearly a half mile by floodwaters. It is in a remote area so either we do it today or next summer after the melt.....Interesting project, but it is going to be a tough day on an old cat.

Have a great Friday everyone !!


----------



## Sean Sweeney

1 degree above, feels like -14 below here in the Greatest Commonwealth. Thankfully, there's no wind... but it still felt like I had my face bashed in with a brick as I went out to feed the ponies. Gave them a nice warm bran mash with their grain.


----------



## loonlover

Good morning. I feel like I should bask in the warmth of 33 degrees. And actually, our highs for the next couple of days will be almost bask worthy. Unfortunately, it will also be raining with a potential for thunderstorms tomorrow.

II's mother is improving, but he probably won't be able to come home until Tuesday. I'm trying to make myself be ambitious, and do something around the house. Just haven't decided what to tackle.

Although it doesn't feel like Friday to me, I hope everyone's weekend gets off to a good start.


----------



## loonlover

Good morning. It is currently 62 degrees with thunderstorms in the afternoon forecast and temperatures dropping to 25 overnight. 

II's mother surprisingly went home yesterday.  He will stay until Tuesday. His sister will be there for a few days next week, then hopefully she'll be all right by herself. 

Hope everyone is having a good weekend. Don't wear yourselves out trying to overdo for the season.


----------



## Sean Sweeney

Snowy. That is all.

Good morning.


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Owatonna, Minnesota








Mostly cloudy with scattered snow showers._ Lows around -27°F. Wind chill values as low as -45°F._ Northwest wind 8 to 15 MPH, gusting to 22 MPH.

.....and people live here ?? on purpose ??

Hope everyone is having a good (and warm) weekend


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Good Morning

Chill Factor is -44 in Owatonna, MN today...not too much you can add to that !

Hope everyone is having a restful Sunday


----------



## loonlover

Good morning. I am almost hesitant to say our low was 25, 50 degrees lower than our high for yesterday. A little rain overnight, but not near as much wind as was predicted.

Stay warm, NapCat.

II will be in Wichita for another couple of days where the low was -7 this morning. Kinda glad I was able to stay home.

Hope everyone has a peaceful Sunday.


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Good Morning from Owatonna, MN

While the chill factor is minus 17, the actual temperature is _plus_ 1 !!! First time above zero in a while....

Should be a busy week as folks finish up projects before leaving for Christmas.

Have a great Monday


----------



## loonlover

Good morning. It is 15 degrees here and heading to about 33 for a brief time this afternoon.

We had a 56 degree temperature change in a 24 hour period over the weekend. I really kinda prefer it not change that extremely in such a short period of time.

Cookie baking might be on my agenda for today. Unless something more interesting comes along.

Hope your week is off to a great start.


----------



## Andra

Happy Monday!
It was 21 degrees this morning when Ginger and I went for our walk.  In Austin, that is COLD!! And I don't even want to think about the wind chill.  She doesn't seem to notice the cold and I'm bundled up in 3-4 layers with a hat, scarf, gloves, etc...
The sun is shining now and it's all the way up to 37.  Looking outside you wouldn't think that it's cold enough to need a jacket - it looks like it's somewhere in the 60s.
Stay warm everyone!


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Good Morning

Minnesotans awoke today in sweltering heat....._PLUS 25 degrees !! _ I think I will wear my Hawaiian shirt to the office to celebrate...giggle

Hope everyone is having a good week


----------



## loonlover

Good morning. 18 degrees here but we'll warm up nicely to the mid 40s.

II will be heading home today. His sister came in yesterday so he has been fired as his mom's nurse.      I think it is a sexist thing as well as no one can do it as well as she can.   I will be glad to have him home.

Hope everyone has a great day.


----------



## Jane917

Good morning from SW WA where it is 44 degrees and raining. It is a nice change from the snow and ice we have had that has shut down the Portland/Vancouver area. I just returned from a few days in San Francisco where it was cold, rainy, windy. It is nice to be home by my fireplace in a home that is not drafty. My brother's house HAD a fireplace, but it fell down in the 1906 earthquake and was never rebuilt. Central heating was an afterthought.


----------



## Andra

Good morning from Austin where it was a balmy 35 degrees this morning.  Seriously, after the last few days, I went to the mailbox in just a sweatshirt!!  The wind has died down also and that makes a big difference.
Today is my last day at work before Christmas.  I'm on vacation starting at about 2:00pm CST.

Have a great day!


----------



## geoffthomas

Good Morning from Derwood, Maryland in the suburbs of Washington, D.C.. 
The thermometer on the porch showed 16 and we are on our way up to a high of 38. Sunny.
Have a wonderful day.


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Good Morning_

A blistering 34 degrees in Owatonna this today !!_

The office is thinning a bit as folks are headed home for the holidays...but they do manage to leave work on my desk on their way out !!

Have a great day...and...
_......Be Excellent to Each Other !!_


----------



## loonlover

Good morning. 32 degrees here but we're headed to the 50s.

II made it home yesterday afternoon. Sure good to have him home. His mother is improving daily. Her doctor took her off oxygen yesterday. I'm sure we'll be making a few more trips in the near future, though.

Hope everyone has a good day.


----------



## crebel

Good morning!

Good news LL, the 3 of you have been in my thoughts and prayers.


----------



## geoffthomas

Good Morning. It is 32 on the way to 43. Partly cloudy all day but no rain apparently.
The forecast for the next two weeks is in the 40s-50s.


----------



## Annalog

Good afternoon and Happy Solstice to all. I am not finding the time or energy to post frequently but I think of KB friends frequently. My father-in-law was released from the hospital today. Hopefully that will be the final medical issue this year.

Enjoy time with your friends and family this holiday season. May your day be filled with wonder. Be excellent to each other!


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Good Morning from Owatonna, MN

19 degrees headed to a snowy 30.

Good Grief, Christmas is just around the corner.....hope everyone has their holiday chores done and will have a restful long weekend.


----------



## loonlover

Good morning. 32 degrees here with mostly clear skies.

Razorback basketball at the arena tonight. It it usually a fairly easy night for me. Also, much shorter than concert nights.

Hope everyone has a good day.


----------



## Annalog

Good morning from rainy southern Arizona. Between the weather and my work schedule, I suspect that I won't drive home until Tuesday after Christmas Day. I will see DH when he comes to Tucson tomorrow and then not until I get back home. We are not risking the drive unless the weather is good.

Hope your holidays are wonderful! Be excellent to each other!


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Good Morning










Heavy snow in Owatonna, Minnesota.....just in time for a White Christmas....

We likely will close the office early....hope everyone's weekend starts off well.
_
Be Excellent to Each Other_


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Happy Christmas Eve Eve!

No snow here in northern VA!

Lunch out today with friends...the beginnng of a weekend of extravagance.

Be excellent to each other!

Betsy


----------



## crebel

Good morning and Happy Christmas Eve Eve from Iowa as well.  

Today really seems like Christmas Eve to me anyway. My mother, DD and DIL, and both grandkids will be here today and all will be spending the night. DS and DIL will join us in the morning to have our Christmas day together on Saturday - I am pretty sure my sister and SIL will be here for a few hours at some point as well .  The date does not matter to me, I am just thrilled we can still find a day, with everyone's hectic schedules and living in different towns, that we can still find an entire day to spend together for the holidays!  The 25th will be a quiet day.

Merry Christmas, Happy Holidays, Happy Hanukkah, and a Joyous Season of family, love, giving, and peace to all my KB friends.


----------



## loonlover

Good morning. Looks like we're in for some rain the next few days. I'll take it over snow, any day.

Easy night last night and the Razorbacks won so the crowd was jolly as they exited.

Hope everyone's weekend gets off to a good start.


----------



## loonlover

Good morning. Rain in our forecast for much of the day. We've already received over 2 inches. 

Glad I don't have to be out for the last minute hustle and bustle of shopping.

II will be working 3-11 tonight so I will be doing last minute cooking chores for tomorrow. 

Hope everyone has a pleasant Christmas Eve.


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Good Morning

Today, Minnesota is the showcase of one of Nature's most beautiful sights.....Ice Fog which cloaks the trees in crystal.










Staggeringly beautiful, but equally lethal. Road conditions will keep me in the hotel.

Hope everyone has a wonderful Christmas Eve


----------



## NapCat (retired)




----------



## loonlover

Good morning and Merry Christmas.

I hope everyone has a wonderful day.


----------



## Annalog

Good morning from southern Arizona and a joyful day to all. We had a mini planking contest (elbows and toes) at my sister's house last night in addition to the usual Christmas Eve festivities. This was after dessert and resulted in lots of laughter.  It started with my daughter challenging her cousin (he won). Then his wife challenged my youngest granddaughter (granddaughter won) Then I challenged my sister (I won). Finally, one of my sister's granddaughters went against the clock and beat us all with her version of planking. I will need to practice in case this becomes a new tradition.  

Today I will be going to the Desert Museum with my mom. 

Hope your day is filled with wonder. Be excellent to each other.


----------



## Jane917

Merry Christmas from the PNW. It is a foggy 38 degrees here in Ridgefield, WA. The roads are dry and clear for family to travel to our house today. 

Be excellent to each other.


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Good Morning

It is a windy 23 in Owatonna, MN with falling temperatures. I plan to venture out for a good meal later. May go to see STAR WARS.

Hope Santa was good to everyone !!


----------



## loonlover

Good morning and Happy Boxing Day.

It is 69 degrees here this morning. That will be the high for the day but it doesn't look like the temps will drop much until this evening. A possibility of thunderstorms exists throughout the day.

Hope everyone had a good Christmas.


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Good Morning

It is a windy 19 degrees in Owatonna, MN. As most of my coworkers went home for the holidays, I will have the office just about to myself. Should be a quiet and productive week.

Have a great day


----------



## loonlover

Good morning. 46 degrees here with some sunshine. Nice after a few rainy days.

Not much on the agenda. II worked last night and will be working tonight, also. Think I'll just spend some more time curled up with my Voyage.

Hope everyone has a good day.


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Good Morning

Break out the suntan lotion and swim fins 

It is 28 degrees _above zero_ and headed to 36 !! Minnesotans will be passing out from the heat !

Have a great day


----------



## loonlover

Good morning.

45 degrees with clouds and the possibility of thunderstorms beginning at noon. I emptied 1/4 inch of rainfall out of the gauge from Monday this morning. I'd really be fine with no rain at all today.

II worked last night so I actually fixed breakfast after he got home this morning. He might just keep me around, if I do that often enough. 

Hope everyone has a great Wednesday.


----------



## Andra

Good morning.
It's in the 60s and cloudy in Austin today.  I am glad we had sunshine yesterday 
Hope you are all having a good week.


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Good Morning
























'nuf said !!

Have a great day


----------



## loonlover

Good morning. 41 degrees heading to 55. I'll take it.

Not a lot going on around here. Maybe I'll get some more of the Christmas stuff put away.

Hope everyone has a great Thursday.


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Good Morning from Owatonna, MN....
....where we have yet another day above the zero degree mark !!

Hope everyone has a great Friday and an early start on another long weekend.


----------



## loonlover

Good morning. I don't remember seeing the low for this morning was to be near this cold at 25. Oh well, I don't have to be anywhere until it warms up some.

Hope everyone is ready for however they celebrate the New Year and their weekend gets off to a great start.


----------



## Sean Sweeney

Good morning from sunny yet snowy Massachusetts. 33 degrees right now. DW and I are headed to Cape Cod for the next 48 hours or so. Visiting her Grandmother.

Hope everyone has a great day.


----------



## loonlover

Good morning. 42 degrees here with a cloudy sky.

We're not much into partying, but there will be less than normal as II works 3-11 today. Ah well, that means we won't be eating all those bad for you snack items all evening long.

Hope every one has a good New Year's Eve.


----------



## NapCat (retired)

_....and so ends 2016










Be Excellent to Each Other 

_


----------



## NapCat (retired)




----------



## loonlover

Good afternoon and Happy New Year!


----------



## loonlover

Good morning. We're in for a high in the 60s and some thunderstorms today.

II is working 3-11 so I plan on trying to get some housework done. At least that is my goal at the moment.

Have a good day.


----------



## Andra

Good morning. Today is not actually a state holiday for us since the first was on a Sunday. But it means that traffic was non-existent this morning so that was nice. I drove to work in a huge thunderstorm and now it's clear and sunny - gotta love Texas weather.
I have to share a funny. My niece has been watching movies on my tablet the past month when she's been with me. She watched _Labyrinth_ at Christmas and got hooked. When we saw them on New Year's we were debating various songs and dialog from the movie. That was an unexpected pleasant surprise!
Be excellent to each other!


----------



## Sean Sweeney

Good morning! 27 degrees currently in Massachusetts with an expected high of 41. A little overcast this morning, but I'm thinking it's going to clear up.

Taking our tree down this morning.


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Good Morning
....from

















..............Owatonna, Minnesota


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Good Morning

This is my first workday of 2017 and remarkably it is cold and windy in Owatonna, MN !

Have a great day and.....
_
....Be Excellent To each Other !!!_


----------



## loonlover

Good morning. 50 degrees with dense fog this morning.

Grocery shopping on the agenda today, but think I'll wait until the fog lifts before I head out.

Hope everyone's work week is off to a good start for the new year.


----------



## Andra

Good morning.  It looks like it's going to be a beautiful day.
WHY did we have rainy depressing weather when I didn't have to be at work??


----------



## Jane917

Good morning from the frosty PNW. I have been out of town several days in frigid eastern WA. Am now back home where it is 28 degrees and sunny. It was one of those treacherous drives home on icy snow packed roads. Schools are starting off 2017 with late starts today. Hope everyone has a wonderful New Year!


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Good Morning

_....minus_ 28 in Owatonna, MN....Today, I am moving to the picturesque, historic town of Faribault










There is a much nicer hotel there. It means an additional 15 minute drive, but with no traffic that is not a problem.....after all I* HAVE* done the daily commute in Austin, Texas, right Andra ? Giggle

Have a great day, All


----------



## Sean Sweeney

Good morning, one and all. A mild 35 degrees this morning in Mass., with a high of 46 expected. Looking to be a nicer day than yesterday, that's for sure.

Grocery shopping on the agenda! Will be nice to have a full fridge again.

Enjoy your day.


----------



## loonlover

Good morning. 30 degrees here with a little sunshine peaking through.

Not much on the agenda today. Don't plan on leaving the house.

Hope everyone has a great Wednesday,


----------



## Andra

NapCat said:


> There is a much nicer hotel there. It means an additional 15 minute drive, but with no traffic that is not a problem.....after all I* HAVE* done the daily commute in Austin, Texas, right Andra ? Giggle


After surviving Austin traffic for over a year you are an honorary Texan now 

Good morning from Austin where it's 40 degrees and windy. I guess we've seen the last of the 70-degree days for a while again. We sure enjoyed the spring-like weather the past few days. Now I'm looking forward to using the fireplace this weekend.
Be excellent to each other!


----------



## Jane917

Lots of wind in the Portland area last night and many lost power. Very cold temps for around here. Many schools are on late start. At our house it is 32 degrees and sunny.


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Good Morning from Faribault, Minnesota...










_...minus _22 degrees

Have a great Day !!


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Good morning, everyone!

Checking in.  Napcat, you're in southern Minnesota!  Or, as I call it, tropical Minnesota.      Has it warmed up yet?  Hibbing is still at -21 right now.

Cold this morning here in northern VA, but at 28 degrees, Minnesotans would be wearing shirtsleeves!

Everyone have a great day!  Be excellent to each other!  Or, as Buddha said, "Strive diligently, for all composite things decay." <--still remember this from Asian Area Studies in high school.

Betsy


----------



## Sean Sweeney

A brrrrrr morning here in Massachusetts as I went out to feed the ponies. 24 degrees, feels like 13 degrees.

Give me the coffee and no one will get hurt.

Have a great day.


----------



## Andra

It's positively balmy at 40 degrees here compared to those of you up north.  We are heading towards freezing temperatures tonight though.  I plan to walk outside at lunch when it's still "warm."


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> Napcat, you're in southern Minnesota! Or, as I call it, tropical Minnesota.



Oh Yeah...it is a _"Tropical" minus 24_....giggle

Good Morning all

I am off to Mankato, Minnesota today to do field work.....brrrr
.....lunch will be in a wonderful Irish Pub (The Bicker Inn) that I know over there.

Have a great day


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

NapCat said:


> Oh Yeah...it is a _"Tropical" minus 24_....giggle
> 
> Good Morning all
> 
> I am off to Mankato, Minnesota today to do field work.....brrrr
> .....lunch will be in a wonderful Irish Pub (The Bicker Inn) that I know over there.
> 
> Have a great day


My father-in-law was from Mankato! They were farmers. Lots of Trues still around Mankato. Pretty area there. We always go out to the Red Jacket Trestle. http://www.traillink.com/trail/red-jacket-trail.aspx 'Course we're always there in the summer. 

Good morning, all! The threatened blizzard of up to an inch didn't show up here in northern VA, though we did have a few flakes while we were out yesterday.

Everyone have a day full of excellence!

Betsy


----------



## Sean Sweeney

Well, we're getting it right now. Little bit of a snow shower (unexpected) this morning to go along with 25 degrees. Supposed to get up to 30 degrees today.


----------



## loonlover

Good morning. We have snow! Not much more than a dusting, but I'm still glad I don't have to get out today. We aren't supposed to get above freezing, however, so it won't clear quite a fast as expected.

Hope everyone has a good day.


----------



## Annalog

Good morning from southern Arizona. Outside it is a sunny mid 50s and headed to the mid 60s. Inside it is sad and gloomy. Last night, DH and I learned that his father probably has only a few days to live. He was admitted to the hospital for observation. Apparently his intestines perforated in the past couple days and he has become septic. Several surgeons agree that he is too frail for surgery. He is not in pain, which the doctors find astonishing, and should be released to go home this morning and will have hospice care.

Enjoy time with your family and loved ones while you can. Hope your day is filled with wonder. Be excellent to each other!


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Ah, Anna.  Hugs to your husband and you.  Thankful that your FIL is not in pain.  Thinking of you.

Betsy


----------



## Annalog

Thany you, Betsy


----------



## loonlover

Thinking of you and your DH, Anna.


----------



## Annalog

Thank you, LL!


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Good Morning from Faribault, MN

-14 but at least I will be staying inside in our Owatonna office.

Hope everyone is having a great weekend being....

_...Excellent to Each Other_


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Glad to hear it's warmed up, NapCat!  

22 here in northern VA, waiting for the great storm.  Flurries so far.  Friends who were s'posed to come to dinner have cancelled, but they are farther south.  We'll see.

Excellence for all!

Betsy


----------



## loonlover

Good morning. It was 11 degrees when I arose and has already made it up to 15 degrees. The sun is shining brightly, but we'll still only get to just above freezing for our high temp for the day.

Haircuts on the agenda today, but nothing else planned. My back has been bothering me for a couple of days so I am taking things pretty easy. 

Hope everyone has a good weekend.


----------



## Jane917

I am thinking of you and your family, Anna! 

It is 27 degrees at our house. A lets-shut-down-Portland storm (snow, wind, freezing rain) is supposed to hit in a couple of hours. It is a good weekend to stay inside and finish a quilt top. This will be our third major winter storm in a month. I am not sure how schools will make up all the missed days. 

Stay warm and safe!


----------



## Sean Sweeney

'Tis snowing here in Massachusetts; luckily, we're not supposed to get hit hard. Only 6-8 inches is being forecast.

Cape Cod, where DW's grandmother and an aunt/uncle/cousins live, is getting SLAMMED. I'm monitoring via text with one of the cousins.

Anna, you and your family is in my thoughts.


----------



## Sean Sweeney

Looks like I'm first this morning.

Brrrrr. * 8 degrees in Mass., but feels like -3. High is supposed to get up to 21. Snow possible at some point.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Goood Morning!

11 here in the south!  . (Northern VA.). 

Hope your wife's family is doing ok, Sean!

Jane, I want to know more about your quilt top!

Everyone have a great day--stay most excellently warm!

Betsy


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Good Morning from Faribault, Minnesota








with







on the way....minus 14

I must be acclimating, as I plan to drive from Red Wing to St. Paul along the Mississippi River and stop at all the parks and overlooks.










I hope everyone is having a restful Sunday.


----------



## loonlover

Good morning. 12 degrees here, heading to 38. Shady areas are still snow covered. They should clear today.

Hope everyone has a peaceful Sunday.


----------



## Sean Sweeney

Betsy the Quilter said:


> Hope your wife's family is doing ok, Sean!


When I texted her cousin last, they still had power. I haven't heard otherwise, so no news is good news.

Thank you, Bets!


----------



## Jane917

It is 32 degrees in western WA and Portland area. Not cold for us that used to live in MT, but staggering for the people who are not used to it. We have snow and freezing rain. The whole area is shut down, and all activities are canceled. PDX is virtually closed. We have no reason to go out, so books are our friends today. I know it is much worse in other parts of the country, but this is extreme for WA and OR. Stay warm.

Betsy, I will PM you about the latest quilt top. I am no where in your league!


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Good Morning

It is a sweltering _plus_ 18 degrees in Faribault, Minnesota today !! This, of course is in advance of several days of snow...

Happy Monday to all !!


----------



## Sean Sweeney

1 above, feels like -9.

I seriously need to move someplace where the air does not hurt my face. Why do I live in a place where the air hurts my face?!


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

9 here in northern VA.  We went out for a walk yesterday, and it hurt our faces, Sean.

Heat wave in Minnesota!!!

Jane, looking forward to seeing the quilt.

Struggling to get steps in in this cold.  Sigh.

Everyone have an outstanding, and warm, day.

Betsy


----------



## Sean Sweeney

I will say, though, the horses, even under their blankets, were spry and trotting through the snow this morning.


----------



## loonlover

Good morning. 20 degrees here and heading to a balmy 44. Rain in the forecast for the next 8 days. Ugh!! But at least it isn't snow being predicted.

Hope everyone's week is off to a good start.


----------



## Andra

Good morning.
We are back to warmer weather after the freezing temperatures over the weekend.  Seriously - it was 18 degrees here on Saturday morning!!  That is really cold for us.  And I've discovered that I don't have a good idea how to wrap up when I take Ginger for a walk.  If I get my face covered up well my glasses fog up and I can't see anyway...
Anna, thinking of you and your family.

Be excellent to each other!


----------



## Annalog

Good morning from southern Arizona. Thank you everyone! My FIL was released to go home for hospice care Saturday morning. Most of the family living in California made it to Tucson and will be staying a week. One granddaughter and family was prevented by rain and will come as soon as safe. Everyone is taking the opportunity for as much good visiting time as possible. We are all "hanging in there." DH had been converting old home video tapes to DVD over the past few months. Watching those as a family group has sparked a lot of smiles, memories, and conversations.

Hope yor day is wonderful. Be excellent to each other.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Thinking of you, Anna!

Betsy


----------



## geoffthomas

Well it was 13 on my porch this morning. And the sun was up.
Keeping you in our prayers, Anna.


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Good Morning








in Southern Minnesota (Tropics).....love waking up to the sound of snowplows and sandtrucks !!

I am doing fieldwork in Mankato....should be a challenge evaluating snow covered damage.

Have a great day.


----------



## Sean Sweeney

Good morning. Another brrrrrrrrrr day on tap. Currently 4 degrees in my little corner of Massachusetts, with a wintry mix possibly around 5 pm and a high of 36. 

Thankfully, Wednesday and Thursday are expected to be in the 50s.


----------



## loonlover

Thinking of you,Anna.

Good morning.

I almost hate to post our weather. We warmed up 12 degrees overnight and are currently at 57. The high for the day is 60. There is a lake wind advisory in effect for most of the day and a chance of showers this morning.

Doctor's appointment for me today as I have been experiencing lower back pain for a few days. Finally gave in and called the doctor yesterday.

Have a good day.


----------



## geoffthomas

Good Morning.  It is 25.  The high should be 34.  Mostly sunny.  
LL hope all checks out ok.


----------



## Andra

Good morning.  It was 61 and blustery when Ginger and I went out for a walk at 5:15 this morning.  We are supposed to warm up to the 70s later today.
I really don't know how everyone in the northern states where it gets really cold handle the winters.  We had three days running where the temperature stayed below freezing and thought that was horrible.  I can't imaging negative temps or wind chills...

Stay warm and be excellent to each other.


----------



## Jane917

It is 40 degrees in SW WA. Tropical weather, but more snow is expected to fall tonight in the Portland area. I have to drive into Portland this morning, so am relieved for the slight reprieve.


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Good Morning from Faribault, Minnesota where it is a snowy 6 (_above_ zero !!) degrees.

I will be staying in the office today which is fine after "playing" in blizzard conditions all day yesterday.

Keep warm and dry, wherever you are.....

....and Be Excellent to Each Other


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Good morning!

We're having a heat wave in northern VA!  After days with overnight lows in single digits, it stayed above freezing last night, yay!  Rain should wash away the salt.

Everyone have a fantabulous day and be excellent to each other!

Betsy


----------



## Leslie

Good morning from Maine where it is currently 45 degrees. Yesterday at this time it was 2. You know what they say up here--if you don't like the weather, wait a minute. So true!

How is everyone? I realize I have been away for awhile--it is good to be back!

L


----------



## Annalog

Good morning from southern Arizona. It is currently in the high 30s and headed to the high 60s with mostly sunny skies.

Thank you for your support. We are headed to Tucson to visit family. I will also be adding pictures of those of us who could not be present for the group photo with my FIL. Some of the family from California have had to return home for school and work while others are still trpped by the weather. We are taking every opportunity to be together while we still can.

Hope your day is wonderful. Be excellent to each other.


----------



## Jane917

The Portland OR area is completely shut down. No zoo, limited airport (only flights to east coast and Hawaii are getting out), schools and businesses are closed. We have about 12 inches of snow at our house. The newspaper says this is a record snowfall for this area. The temp is 30 degrees, so not too cold. I am surprised power lines are not falling.


----------



## loonlover

Good afternoon.

Good to see you, Leslie.

II had a cyst surgically removed this morning, so we were headed to the hospital for outpatient surgery way too early. Surgery was successful with limited activity for today only.

Hope everyone is having a good day.


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Leslie said:


> "...I realize I have been away for awhile--it is good to be back!..."


You were missed ! Great to see you back...

Good Morning

Toasty warm in Tropical Minnesota at 6 degrees (_above zero!_).... but there is wind in the forecast to bring the chill factors down to a more normal _minus_ 14......sigh

Have a great day !!


----------



## loonlover

Good morning. 

We're at 64 this morning, heading toward 70 with a 60% chance of rain. It does not feel or look like January around here. While I don't like really cold temperatures, the highs this week just don't feel right.

Not much on the agenda today. I'm doing exercises for my back 3 times a day. Sure hoping that helps get rid of the pain.

Hope everyone has a good day.


----------



## Andra

Good morning.  It was 66 degrees when Ginger and I went for a walk shortly after 5am.  There is some rain in the forecast for today and tomorrow.
Anna, make a recording of your FIL's voice if you get a chance.  I really wish I had thought to do that with Daddy before he ended up in the hospital.

Happy Thursday!


----------



## Sean Sweeney

Good morning. A bright and sunny day, pushing 60 degrees right now... and I'm feeling like I've contracted the ebola.

No work today; going to rest.

Hope everyone has a better health day than I'm having.


----------



## Leslie

Good afternoon,

I had a bunch of meetings this morning and the time flew by. It continues to be warm in southern Maine (45 deg today) and rainy. Very dreary weather out there.

Have a great day everyone and thanks for the kind welcome back messages!

L


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Good Morning from Faribault, Minnesota

It is a pleasant minus 6 and cloudy. Glad to see Friday in front of a long weekend.










Have a great day


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Yay, Leslie's back!

Yesterday was beautiful and warm here in northern VA!  We went out and enjoyed the day. Loonlover, hope Intinst if feeling good today, tell him Hi from his KB family!

Betsy


----------



## loonlover

Good morning. 41 degrees here and will only warm up to 45. That's a 30 degree change from yesterday's high.

Thanks, Betsy. I'll tell him hi for everyone. 

Out to lunch with fellow retirees on my agenda today. 

Hope everyone has a good day.


----------



## Jane917

At 19 degrees, this snow in the Portland area is not going anywhere! Our street has become a xc/snowshoe trail! Have a good weekend, everyone.


----------



## Andra

Happy Friday!
Ginger went in to get spayed today.  Just got word from the vet that everything went well.  That's a relief.  I've been nervous about it all day.
Have a good weekend.


----------



## loonlover

Good morning.

Hope everyone is having a good weekend.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Good morning!

Icky today--we cancelled our family trip to the Textile Museum because of the predicted weather, though it's not as bad as predicted. (Though my weather app just told me it's 22 degrees colder than yesterday!)

Started up at the gym yesterday, loved it!  

Everyone have a great day, despite the weather!

Betsy


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Good Morning

Strange weather here in tropical Minnesota.....9 degrees _above_ zero, headed to 19 with sunny skies !!
Gasp ! Time to break out the Hawaiian shirt !!

I am headed up to St. Paul to the Model Railroad Museum, some shopping and a nice dinner...should be a fun day.

Hope everyone is having a great weekend


----------



## Sean Sweeney

Feeling like utter poo. Poo, I say.

Managed to write yesterday, but I won't be doing anything of the sort today. Was awake at 8 and promptly fell back to sleep until 11:30. I may just do that again.

Again, hope everyone is healthier than I am.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Enjoy the tropical weather, NapCat!

Feel better, Sean!

Betsy


----------



## loonlover

Hope you're feeling better, Sean.

Good morning. Another foggy morning with the slight chance of rain this afternoon. Our high will be around 52.

II working tonight so he'll be sleeping in this morning. Not much happening around here, anyway.

Hope everyone has a peaceful day.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Good morning!

Sean--hope you're feeling better today!

Sunny today, Hooray!

Off to brunch with our classic Mini club.

Got word last night that one of my quilts got accepted into a travelling exhibition!  
Woohoo!

Betsy


----------



## Robertson

Good morning!

Congratulations on your quilt's successful entry, Betsy.

And I have to comment on your new avatar ... Athena, one of my favourite goddesses.  She looks great even in green!


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Belated Good Morning

Sunny in Faribault, Minnesota, but there is storm approaching. Had fun playing in the Twin Cities yesterday, so am taking a Pajama Day today.....napping and kindling.

Hope everyone is having a restful Sunday


----------



## Sean Sweeney

Still feeling like poo. Thankfully, the nasal mucus is clear. 

For now.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Robertson said:


> Good morning!
> 
> Congratulations on your quilt's successful entry, Betsy.
> 
> And I have to comment on your new avatar ... Athena, one of my favourite goddesses. She looks great even in green!


Thanks, Robertson!



Sean Sweeney said:


> Still feeling like poo. Thankfully, the nasal mucus is clear.
> 
> For now.


Sean, feel better!


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Good Morning

The forecast for Faribault, Minnesota is for _SLEETSNOW _!











What a ridiculous word and concept....
I have today off, but have to travel early tomorrow morning for field work.....gonna be nasty...

Hope everyone's week is off to a great start


----------



## loonlover

Good morning. It was 50 degrees when I arose. We'll warm up a little more and have the potential for thunderstorms for most of the day.

WWE Live at the arena tonight. I'll be busy!

Hope everyone has a good day.


----------



## Jane917

Congratulations on the quilt, Betsy! 

It is 24 degrees, but supposed to start thawing in the Portland area. That will make a big icy mess by tomorrow, not to mention all the flood warnings that are around us. Is it Spring yet?


----------



## Sean Sweeney

I'm getting better, even though I'm working my behind off today. The DW is also down, so we're both sharing the chores and everything. Just had some lunch, and I'm washing my last load of laundry. Hopefully I'll still be standing to take a shower tonight.

It's pretty cold here in Mass. today; it's 40, but feels like 34. Bright and sunny--but it's a pallid sun, little heat.

Enjoy the rest of your day, folks.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Hey, came here and read the thread this morning, but didn't post!  So easily distracted...

So, it was in the 40s today in northern VA and damp and raw.  We did go out for a walk, and when we got back found that a mob of grackles had rooted through our gutters and flung leaves all over the cars.  

Glad you're feeling better, Sean!

Thanks, Jane!  Will post pictures when we are allowed to.

Betsy


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Good Morning

30 sweltering degrees in southern Minnesota with "sneet" (snow-sleet). silly word.
The roads are passable but a mess. I have field work in Mankato and expect I will also be a mess at days end.

Have a great day


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Good morning!

Going to be warmer but damp today in northern VA.  It's errand day, and a trip to the gym.

Stay warm, NapCat!

Everyone have a great day.

Betsy


----------



## Andra

Good morning.  It's in the 50s and raining in Austin today.
I spent most of my extended weekend hanging out with the puppy as she recovers from her surgery.  The spay is healing nicely.  The only problem we are having is that we had them take of the double dewclaws that she had on her hind legs since they were growing into each other.  She has some stitches and bandages.  The bandages must stay dry and it's been wet since Friday!  She really doesn't like having plastic baggies on her feet when we go outside.  We go back for bandage change today and hopefully they will tell us that the stitches can come out on Friday.
Have a good week!


----------



## loonlover

Good morning. 50 degrees and I can see a little patch of blue sky out the window. We're supposed to reach 57 degrees with a mostly overcast sky.

Last night turned out to be less busy than expected. I did get a lot of reading done, but it was eleven before I left the arena. Slow this month, but will be picking up next month for sure. It seems it is either fast or famine when it comes to events being scheduled.

Hope everyone has a great day.


----------



## Jane917

The weather in the Portland area is just going from bad to worse. Today freezing rain has closed everything down. Schools are closed again, most businesses, no garbage pick-up. This is getting real old, folks! However, people seem to be heeding the warnings and staying inside. There have been very few serious accidents that have been weather related. It has been a big challenge to find shelter and warmth for the large population of homeless.


----------



## Sean Sweeney

DW took today off. I'm still coughing, still have powerful sneezes, and I'm still dealing with a leaky nose. But feeling better than I did 48 hours ago.

Sunny today, but cold. 41 degrees right now, and who knows how much snow we're getting tonight. Some say 1-3, some say 3-6, others say 5-8.

I need beer.


----------



## Sean Sweeney

Aaaaaaaand it's bronchitis. As I expected.

Went to Urgent Care around 5:30 p.m. last night. They gave me an inhaler since it's non-bacterial, told me to take some Mucinex (will take some at 8 am), and to rest. So that's what I'm going to do.

I need a warmer climate. I can't keep getting bronchitis like clockwork.

In unrelated news: Snow day for DW. They were supposed to have a half day today, but you can't have a delay on a half day. Most schools around us are going the delay route. 32 degrees right now, high of 37 expected. Supposed to be turning over to rain shortly.

Enjoy your day, everyone.


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Good Morning

....oddly, the forecast for Owatonna, Minnesota is for a "warm" (I use the term loosely) and sunny day.

Mucinex and Beer. Sean ? Really?

Hope everyone is having a good week.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Sean, bronchitis sucks.  Had it last winter, inhaler and all.  Feel better!

NapCat, told you you were in the tropics! LOL.

Foggy this morning in northern VA.  Very foggy.  Monsters creeping around in the woods creepy.  But going to be warmer today.

Everyone have a great day!

Betsy


----------



## loonlover

Good morning. Rain this morning with temps staying in the 40s all day.

Poodle grooming on the agenda plus a stop at the store for fresh produce and a few other things.

Hope everyone has a good day.


----------



## Andra

Good morning.  It is wet and stormy in Austin today.  We've been hearing thunder for the last 10 minutes or so.
It was 46 when I got up and the kitty was very unhappy with me because I wouldn't let him go outside...

Sean, remember to drink lots of WATER with the Mucinex.  It works better that way   Hope you feel better soon.


----------



## Sean Sweeney

NapCat said:


> Mucinex and Beer. Sean ? Really?


Mmmmmm, Mucinex and beer!



Betsy the Quilter said:


> Sean, bronchitis sucks. Had it last winter, inhaler and all. Feel better!


You ain't just whistlin' Dixie...



Andra said:


> Sean, remember to drink lots of WATER with the Mucinex. It works better that way  Hope you feel better soon.


Yes, because the taste is AWFUL without lots of water. Learned my lesson about that years ago. 

Thanks, everyone. Just puffing and Mucinexing. Beer later.


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Good Morning from Faribaut, Minnesota

I am just not going to talk about the weather.....

....the original Tilt-a-Whirl was invent here in 1926...how cool is that !?










Have a great day


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

That's very cool. As a proud Minnesotan, my mom had a very long list of things that originated in Minnesota (the toaster, among others) and people from Minnesota. (Have I mentioned she was from Hibbing? ) Now I can add a new one! *Off to tell my brother.*

And good morning on a cloudy day (46 degrees) in northern VA.

Off to the gym and later, lunch with friends!

EDIT: Here's an article from the Star-Tribune about the Tilt-a-Whirl:
http://www.startribune.com/minnesota-history-tilt-a-whirl-gives-faribault-minn-a-historic-spin/285725681/

Betsy


----------



## loonlover

Good morning. Cloudy and 47 degrees. We are supposed to warm up to around 56.

No plans for today. My back is feeling better, but I'm still being cautious with it.

Hope everyone has a great Thursday.


----------



## Jane917

It is starting to thaw in the Portland area, and schools are starting to run again. It is 44 degrees, and slush is everywhere. Some areas are having some serious flooding, but we are OK here. I am glad I am not at the bottom of the hill. The eastern part of the state is pretty well still iced over. Highway 84 that takes you east of Portland to the rest of the world is close due to very dangerous ice conditions and falling trees. There is no word yet when it might open, and thousands of truckers are stuck at the closure.


----------



## Annalog

Hi everyone.
A winter storm is supposed to be blowing in tonight so DH drove up to Gilbert today so that he can be there to run errands while our oldest granddaughter is having surgery. Hopefully this surgery will eliminate the debilitating pain while preserving her ability to walk with a cane. He will drive home Tuesday and I will drive there Tuesday after work so that I can be there for my two days off (Wednesday and Thursday). I should be over whatever virus that I currently have by then.



Andra said:


> ...
> Anna, make a recording of your FIL's voice if you get a chance. I really wish I had thought to do that with Daddy before he ended up in the hospital.
> ...


DH has been transferring old photographs and home VHS movies to DVD so that all the family members can have copies. I have been editing several of us who couldn't be present into a group photo that was taken last week. Everyone will be getting a copy of that as well.

Hope your day is wonderful. Be excellent to each other.


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Good Morning from Faribaut, Minnestoa

















It rained most of the night and washed away the snow....now, of course I get to work in MUD !!
Off to inspect drainage ditches in Waseca (home of the packing plant for Birds Eye).

Happy Friday All !!


----------



## loonlover

Good morning. It warmed up overnight again. We're at 54 and heading to 66 with clearing skies later in the day.

No definitive plans for today other than a need to make banana bread. 

Hope your weekend gets off to a good start.


----------



## Sean Sweeney

Still feeling under.

Covered a basketball game last night. Shouldn't have. The drive made me nearly pass out. So I'm off the schedule for the foreseeable future.

34 degrees currently, and overcast. Expected to get up to 43.

Loony, hope the back is doing better. Anna, stay safe.

Everyone else, have an awesome day.


----------



## Annalog

Good morning from southern Arizona. It is in the mid 40s and headed to the mid 50s under cloudy skies. Elizabeth's surgery has been delayed for a few hours so that an emergency case can be handled first. Sending positive and healing energy to the surgeons and their surgical teams, the other patient and family, and Elizabeth and family.

I will be headed to work after feeding the chickens and cats.

Hope your day is wonderful. Be excellent to each other.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Good morning from northern VA!

Going to be in the fifties today and cloudy, good enough for the walk hubby and I are going to do with a few friends later today. I need the steps after all the popcorn I ate yesterday watching _Hidden Figures_ (great movie!).

Anna, hope the surgery went well.

Sean, feel better!

Betsy


----------



## Sean Sweeney

Good morning, everyone. 36 degrees and foggy here in my corner of the Greatest Commonwealth. Expected to get to a high of 51, and we're supposed to see some sunshine today.

I am feeling a thousand times better than I have been. Around 11 a.m. yesterday, I took a couple sprays of Nasacort, and I found I could breathe easier than I had been. I still cough occasionally and still took a couple hits of the inhaler, and I'll probably take Mucinex for another couple of days. But I think the worst is behind me.

Thanks for everyone's well wishes.

Enjoy your day.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Yay, glad to hear you're feeling better!

Betsy


----------



## Sean Sweeney

We'll see how I'm doing after a round of grocery shopping.


----------



## loonlover

Good morning. We'll be in the upper 60s again today. 

I may see if I can do a little yard work today. That last windy day we had sure blew a lot of little twigs out of the trees.

Hope everyone enjoys their Saturday.


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Sean Sweeney said:


> ...But I think the worst is behind me....


Ready to move on to that beer !!

Good Morning All















in tropical Minnesota today...

I may go over to Rochester, home of The Mayo Clinic and one of the coolest water towers in the country.










Hope everyone is having a great weekend.


----------



## loonlover

Good morning. 52 degrees heading to 57.

We had thunderstorms overnight and they'll continue through the morning. Then rain this afternoon. But the rest of the week is supposed to be clear. Hopefully I can get the rest of the leaves cleared by the end of the week. But today will be spent indoors, quietly.

Hope everyone has a peaceful Sunday.


----------



## Sean Sweeney

Good morning, everyone.

38 degrees and overcast here in my corner of Massachusetts. Supposed to get up to 42, but some rain is expected.

Hoping to get a little work done today before the Patriots game.

Have a great day, gang.

Beer is gone, Nappy. Need more.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Good morning on a damp and gray northern VA morning.  Recovering from yesterday's excesses by eating a late breakfast, reading the paper and watching a little football later in the day!

Go Steelers!  Go Packers!

Betsy


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Good Morning

Fog and Drizzle In Faribault, MN....just going to hang around the hotel, soak in the hot tub and read next to the fireplace. Of course, naps are on the "schedule"

Hope everyone is having a restful Sunday


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Good Morning and Happy Monday to All

It is a foggy 32 in Owatonna, Minnesota with a major winter storm on the way....

Have a great week and....

_....Be Excellent to Each Other_


----------



## Sean Sweeney

Betsy the Quilter said:


> Go Steelers! Go Packers!


How did that work for you, Bets?  Pats are currently 3-point favorites over the Falcons and the over/under is hovering around 60... which in my book means they aren't expecting a ton of defense in two weeks.

Good morning, savoring a cup of coffee AND the AFC Championship today. Snowing out right now. Don't expect it to last too long.

30 degrees right now, supposed to get to 35.

Have a great day.


----------



## PeggieB13

Good morning from the South East of Ireland. It is chilly but sunny and I am going to have a walk by the sea when I've had lunch.
I have been editing my crime novel for most of the morning. I'm also working on the third novel in the series. Time to get rid of that chill in the blood and have the salty wind freshen up my brain!

Have a great week everyone.


----------



## loonlover

Good morning. 40 degrees here with clearing skies. We should have nice weather all week.

Hope everyone's week is off to a good start.


----------



## Andra

Good morning.  We have sunshine today, but it was still chilly this morning.
Ginger got the stitches out of her paws on Friday.  It's been nice to be able to take her on longer walks again.
Have a great week.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Good morning!

Wow, windy, rainy and cool here in northern VA.  Heading out to the gym in a few minutes.  Hope I don't get blown away!

Taking the Christmas tree down today.  

Betsy


----------



## PeggieB13

Thank you for the warm welcome, Betsy, and my apologies for breaching the protocol for this thread.  I promise to do better in future.  

This morning I am relishing a cappuccino following a trip to the dentist to have my teeth cleaned.  I wonder why we hate going to the dentist so much? All they do is try to keep us on the (molar) straight and narrow. Outside it is very mild, around 10C, and there is a very wet fog - one of the charms of living on the coast here.  My plan for today?  We-ell, I must do some editing and writing....if it clears up, I'll walk out to the beach.

Best wishes everyone
Peggie


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Good morning!

Cloudy and cool again here in northern VA!  Looking forward to getting out of here for a few weeks to a warmer clime.  Not much on the schedule today, though we never got the tree down yesterday, so that's still on the list!

Peggie, no problems, glad you're back, though I'm jealous you can walk to the beach.  We have fog and no beach!

Betsy


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Good Morning from Tropical Minnesota






















7 inches on the way !!










Have a great day !


----------



## loonlover

Good morning. 32 degrees but heading to a high of 66.

Yard work on the agenda for today.

Hope everyone has a good day.


----------



## Andra

Good morning from Austin where it's 50 degrees heading to a sunny 78 this afternoon.
I really like seeing the sun so much in the winter time - it keeps the blues away 
I am planning a walk outside this afternoon.
Have an amazing day.


----------



## Annalog

Good morning from southern Arizona. Elizabeth's surgery went well but it will be a few weeks before we know if it has significantly reduced her pain levels. Updates can be seen on Love Lizzy Facebook page. I just checked and learned that she is now being moved to inpatient rehab do that she can get a jump start on recovery.  That means that she is probably OK to go home but will benefit from some additional physical and occupational therapy. This is what she was hoping for as she is eager to work hard on doing all she can.

It is currently in the high 30s and headed to 50°F in Benson with partly cloudy skies after last night's rain. I am getting over a cold and feel much better today. Hopefully I will be well enough by tomorrow morning to spend my days off in Gilbert without risking infecting anyone else. Otherwise, I will stay home and DH will be in Gilbert longer instead.

Hope your day is wonderful. Be excellent to each other.


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Good Morning from Faribault, Minnesota

Heavy snow for the past 12 hours and the same is forecast for the next 12 hours. I will likely work from my hotel today.

Thanks for the update Anna...take care of yourself

Have a great day, All


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

NapCat said:


> Heavy snow for the past 12 hours and the same is forecast for the next 12 hours. I will likely work from my hotel today.


Wow! Stay dry!

Anna, thanks for the update! Hope you are feeling better this morning.

Sunny and slightly warmer today in northern VA (40 now). Got the tree down yesterday, finally. Today, hubby has an endoscopy scheduled for upper GI pain, hopefully they can figure out what's been causing it and it won't be too serious. So far, the most serious part is that hubby hasn't been able to eat since yesterday afternoon. . He thinks he's going to die from lack of food.

Betsy


----------



## loonlover

Good morning. 52 degrees and warming up to 59 with partly cloudy skies today.

Lots of leaves raked yesterday. There is still a small area in the back yard to be cleared along with 2 fairly large piles to be burned. One of those large piles is from the side yard and none of the leaves in it came from our trees. Sometimes I sure do wish the neighbors would clear their yards long before they get around to it. Those in the front yard (not from our trees either) need another day or so to dry before we tackle it.

Anna, thanks for the update.

NapCat, stay safe and dry.

Hope everyone has a good day.


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Good Morning

14 with snow showers in Faribault, Minnesota. Roads are clear, so I am off to the office.

Have a great day


----------



## Sean Sweeney

A mild day on tap here in Mass. 38 right now, expected to get to 49, with rain possible in the forecast.

DW and SIL start taking yoga classes tonight. Woo.

Have a great day, gang.


----------



## Guest

Chilly wind in Wales, but some blue sky, too.


----------



## geoffthomas

It is 54 now, which is also the expected high for the day.  Partly cloudy.  The warmest day for the next several days.


----------



## Jane917

It is in the high 30s, cloudy, moving up to mid 40s for the afternoon. A pretty normal winter day in the PNW.


----------



## loonlover

Good afternoon. Clear skies with temps in the lower 50s.

II had 2 doctor's appointments this morning. Nothing much to his regular quarterly visit and the surgeon said everything was fine from his cyst removal 2 weeks ago.

We finished clearing the back yard of leaves yesterday. Now, the weeds and a little bit of grass need to be mowed.

Hope everyone is having a good day.


----------



## NapCat (retired)

and 20 degrees in Owatonna, Minnesota. 
I have fieldwork scheduled today to inspect bridges and dams.....should be interesting.

Friday !! Have a great day !


----------



## loonlover

Good morning. 29 degrees with sunny skies and warming up to the mid 50s.

Keep telling myself today's the day the front yard gets raked.

Hope your Friday is a good one.


----------



## Andra

Good morning.  It's colder in Austin today, but we still have sunshine!
I hope you all have a wonderful weekend.


----------



## NapCat (retired)

and 12 degrees in Owatonna, Minnesota......notice the little "sun shine" symbol !!! A sign of Spring ??

I am going into the office this morning to catch up, hopefully without interruptions....

Hope everyone is having a great weekend

_Be Excellent to Each Other !!!_


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Hey, busy morning yesterday--early morning Weight Watchers, then the gym...enjoying the morning here, though cold (31) and overcast.  Hoping it warms up a little before I go out to walk.

NapCat--how much snow did you end up getting?

And Yes, Be Excellent!!!!

Betsy


----------



## loonlover

Good morning. 29 degrees here but heading to 53 or so with lots of sunshine.

We cleared the leaves from the front yard yesterday and then I mowed it. Trying not to think about having to mow in January, but we have lots of things greening up that shouldn't be this early. The dogwood is budding out so they will probably not be very spectacular this year.

Hope everyone is having a wonderful weekend.


----------



## Jane917

35 degrees now, moving up to almost 50! This will be a good day to get some physical exercise, which has been sorely lacking lately. I must get in a walk later today. 

Be excellent to each other!


----------



## loonlover

Good morning. 37 degrees heading to 54 again. Nice, bright sunshine coming in through the back door.

No special plans today other than eating one meal out.

Hope everyone has a peaceful Sunday.


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Good Morning








and 24 in Tropical Minnesota. Roads are clear, but most of the 5-7" of snow is still around....saw a local yesterday in board shorts and a T-shirt....must be Spring !!

I am headed to Rice Park in St. Paul to see the Winter Carnival ice sculptures....










Hope everyone is having a restful Sunday


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Good Morning from Owatonna, Minnesota

Chill Factor of -8 and







...but, I love Minnesota....Honest !! sigh

Happy Monday, All


----------



## A.G. Richards

Good morning from London, England. The sky's a little grey, but the air is considerably milder than it was last week, when it was absolutely FREEZING. I'm working on a brand-new story at the moment, so I won't be getting out too much today.


----------



## loonlover

Good morning. 32 degrees at the moment, but the expected high is 66 with sunny skies.

It is back to a little work this week. II will be working tonight and tomorrow night while I am scheduled for tomorrow evening. We've gotten some work done while neither of us was scheduled to work, but it is probably time to get out of the house a little bit more than we've done lately.

Hope everyone's week is off to a good start.


----------



## Andra

Good morning.  It was 47 this morning when I first went out to walk with Ginger.  The sun is shining now and we are heading to 75 degrees later today.  Sometimes I really love Texas weather (and I'm not being facetious!).
The cold weather this year is making my knees hurt, so I won't be too sad to return to warmer weather for a while.
Be excellent to each other!


----------



## NapCat (retired)

and a sweltering 37 !! Busy day in front of me with quite a backlog of work.

Have a great day !!


----------



## loonlover

Good morning. We're going to be in the 70s again, then it will be slightly cooler beginning tomorrow.

Harlem Globetrotters at the arena tonight. Then tomorrow, I'll be there folding napkins for a banquet Thursday night.

Hope everyone has a good day.


----------



## ASDeMatteis

Good morning everyone.

Got a long day of school ahead of me!


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Good Morning

Cloudy, breezy and 17.....Glad I will be staying indoors today.

Have a great day


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Good Morning from Waseca, MN

9 degrees with -6 chill factor....I will be out inspecting an agricultural drainage ditch system today....Brrrr

Hope everyone is warmer than poor old Nap (Arctic?) Cat









Have a great day


----------



## loonlover

Good morning. We're at 42 degrees with cloudy skies. That is the expected high for the day after highs in the 70s the past couple of days.

I won't know what the weather is like, anyway as I'll be setting tables for tonight's banquet at the arena. This is Razorback Signing in the Rock night. Football fans get the chance to see this year's recruits and hear talks from the coaches.  For some reason, attendance will not be as big as it was last year. (Big losses at the end of the season tend to have that effect.)  

Hope everyone has a great day. Stay warm, NapCat.


----------



## Leslie

Good morning everyone,

35 degrees and sunny in southern Maine this morning. We had a little bit of snow yesterday--just enough to cover up the dirty stuff and make everything look white and bright again.

Have a great day everyone!

L


----------



## Jane917

It is 37 in southern WA, but a storm is predicted to blow in later again, once again causing havoc in the Portland area.


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Good Morning from Faribault, MN

7 degrees with the promise of Sunshine....

Happy Friday, All


----------



## loonlover

Good morning. 39 degrees and cloudy. No rain expected.

Haircut and errands on the agenda for the afternoon. Otherwise, resting up a little from the 10 hour day yesterday and some housework.

Hope everyone's weekend gets off to a good start.


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Good Morning

18 cloudy degrees in Owatonna, MN.

I am back up to a 60 hour week (Have I mentioned that this is supposed to be a part-time retirement job ?? Ha !)










....so off to the office !

Hope everyone is having a restful weekend.


----------



## loonlover

Good morning. We'll be in the 40s all day with mostly cloudy skies.

Eric Church in concert at the arena tonight. The concert will be more than 3 hours and the crowd will be a rowdy one of around 15,000. I will be busy. I hope to be out of there by midnight as we are heading to Texas in the morning.

Hope everyone is having a great weekend.


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Good Morning

It is a sunny 20 degrees in Faribault, MN headed to a blistering 25.....however snow is on its way this evening. This is the last day of the Winter Festival at Rice Park in St. Paul...so I am going to see the ice sculptures before they melt !!










Hope everyone is having a peaceful Sunday

_*Be Excellent to Each Other*_


----------



## Leslie

Good morning,

Sunny and above freezing this morning in southern Maine. Yes, I have to say it...GO PATS!

Have a great day everyone!

L

PS--Last year they dropped the Roman numerals and had Super Bowl 50, but now we are back to Super Bowl LI which I think looks sort of dumb. Why didn't they stick with the Arabic numbers?


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Good Morning

20 degrees and cloudy in Faribault, MN....headed to 36.

Happy Monday, All


----------



## Annalog

Good morning from southern Arizona. It is currently clear in the mid 40s and headed to a partly sunny 70°F. My granddaughter went home over the weekend from inpatient rehab. My daughter says that she is walking much better than before. It will still be about a month before they know how successful the surgery was in reducing her chronic pain.

At work, my department manager was promoted to a different department. I have taken the test and checked the boxes necessary to be considered for the open position. I am not sure how the early morning hours and the hour drive will go with my night owl tendencies but we will see what happens. I have been told that it wouldn't interfere with already approved upcoming vacation time. I will know next week.

Hope your day is wonderful. Be excellent to each other.


----------



## Andra

Happy Monday.  It is warmer and muggy in Austin today.  The forecast is calling for sunshine the rest of the week.  That would be nice.
My brother and his family drug my mom to an Eric Church concert on Friday night in Dallas.  She said that she enjoyed it more than TSO - something about not being so close to the fire effects...  They stopped by for lunch on the way home Saturday so that was nice.
Have a great week!


----------



## loonlover

Good morning from Arlington, Tx. The expected high here is 78.

Don't plan on doing much, just spending time with our youngest son. He has a branch that fell in his yard from a neighbor's tree his father plans on helping him cut up. Other than that, we'll play it by ear as to what we do.

Andra, glad your mother enjoyed the concert. Attendance was good in NLR. Can't say I enjoyed it as much as the attendees, but that means it was good for the arena.

Hope everyone has a great Monday.


----------



## Jane917

SW WA and the Portland OR area got hit by another snowstorm last night, causing havoc on the roads this morning. I am so glad to be heading off to Southern California on Wednesday for a few days of friends and sunshine.


----------



## Leslie

Good morning,

Sunny and 36 degrees in southern Maine this morning. Still recovering from the football game. Go PATS!

L


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Good Morning from Owatoinna, MN

Both the wind and the temperature are 32...









Have a great day !


----------



## Andra

Good morning.
It's sunny and already in the 70s here in Austin.  We have a guest room if any of you folks up north would like to visit for a bit.  I know that the groundhog claims 6 more weeks of winter, but we are already starting to see the trees bud out, so if you are allergic to oak pollen, you might want to wait a little while before visiting 
The problem with such pretty weather is that it makes it hard to be at work...

Be excellent to each other!


----------



## loonlover

Good morning. It will be in the 80s in Arlington again today.

We're heading to the Fort Worth Arboretum later.

Hope everyone has a good day.


----------



## NapCat (retired)

minus 7.....headed to....minus 7....sigh
...you know where.










Yes, Andra....I am almost ready for Austin traffic !!

Have a great day, All


----------



## loonlover

Good morning.

Heading home today, but I haven't started packing up yet. Must do that shortly. Working the next 4 days so will have some things I'll have to get done once we get home.

Hope everyone has a good day.


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Good Morning !










....well, I can pretend, can't I ?

Have a great day


----------



## Leslie

Good morning,

We are bracing for the big storm. Snow predictions range from 4" to 2 feet. We'll see how it goes.

Have a great day everyone!

L


----------



## loonlover

Good morning. A little cooler here at 32 degrees this morning.

I've got a doctor's appt, then heading to work for set up for the Home Show this weekend. Looks like I'll be busy the next 4 days, anyway.

Hope everyone has a good day.


----------



## Andra

You have a good imagination NapCat!  Even in Austin it's 45 degrees this morning.  Maybe the groundhog was right after all...

Whatever blew in last night has stirred up my allergies - oh joy.  I'm drinking hot tea and pretending that I don't feel crummy. 
We have tickets to the Lego Batman movie tonight.  It's my Valentine's gift to DH.
Have an excellent day.


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Good Morning

I am on my way to Mankato, MN to do field work for the day....










.....the weather-guessers are predicting 50 degrees !! Yipes !

Have a great day !!


----------



## loonlover

Good morning. 33 degrees here but we are heading to 69 with a lake wind advisory in effect.

It still may be chilly at the top of a tunnel at the arena. Most of my time yesterday was spent reading and greeting box office customers. There will be more vendors coming in today to set up their booths for the Home Show.

Hope everyone has a great Friday.


----------



## Andra

Good morning. It is overcast and 53 this morning. I am sitting at the GM dealership waiting to see if they can find the cause of the intermittent grinding noise when I brake at low speeds. I can certainly think of other places I'd rather be, but it's my car so it's my problem. I am hoping it is nothing major (aka expensive).
Have a wonderful day.


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Good Morning








and 34 in Farimault, Minnesota.

While doing a bridge inspection yesterday,'da cat took a bad fall on an icy slope...










...nothing broken, but lots of black & blue bruises and bramble cuts...I am going to stay in the office today licking my wounds.

Hope everyone is having a good weekend.

_Be Excellent to Each Other_


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Good Morning

It is a cool but sunny day







in Faribault, Minnesota.

Happy to say I am off today. I am still pretty sore from my fall, so I am just going to stay in the hotel; do some reading, napping, soak in the hot tub/pool, napping, napping...

Hope all are having a restful Sunday


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Enough said....Have a great day


----------



## loonlover

Good morning. Looks like we'll have a high in the upper 50s today. Not quite as nice as the last two days were, but I'm not complaining.

Laundry, grocery shopping, and catching up on other assorted chores is on the agenda today after a trip out for breakfast. I'll have a couple of days off, before helping prep and work a banquet later this week. The schedule at the arena is definitely picking up. 

Hope everyone's week is off to a good start.


----------



## Andra

Good morning.  It's kind of dreary here today - a little cooler and there is rain in the forecast.
Napcat - hope you are well on the mend.  Be careful out on the ice and snow.
I ended up having a semi-major repair on the car.  Apparently the wear indicators on the brake pads don't really do anything on this car.  I was metal on metal and still the little metal thingy that was supposed to let me know I was close wasn't touching!  I had to replace the rotors on the front tires...

Have a great week.


----------



## Jane917

I am traveling from Orange County CA where it was in the 70s to Portland where it is in the 20s. I am thinking of you, Leslie!


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## NapCat (retired)




----------



## loonlover

Happy Valentine's Day and good morning.

Attempted to post earlier but my computer didn't like hooking up to the internet.

We did our valentine dinner last night. Today was a trip to the revenue office to renew our driver's licenses. Much less painful than anticipated. II has an eye doctor appt this afternoon, then coming home to a few chores before working again the next couple of days.

Hope everyone is having a wonderful day.


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Good Morning

21 in Faribault, MN....headed to sunny 36 Busy office day in front of me.

Have a great day.


----------



## loonlover

Good morning. 42 degrees with bright sunshine. Looks good after yesterday's gloomy, rainy skies.

Off to the arena later to get the floor set up for the Chamber of Commerce banquet tomorrow night. It is work, but the socialization makes it fun. And very different from any thing else I've ever done.

Hope everyone has a great day.


----------



## Andra

Good morning.
We had a front blow through Monday night.  Yesterday was cold and wet.  Today it is cold and sunny.  Well, cold for us - 45 degrees...

Hope you are having a good week.


----------



## Vinny OHare

Little chilly this morning. Feels like a Monday with the holiday and all.


----------



## Jane917

It is mid 40s and drizzly here in SW WA. Quite the contrast to the mid 70s I was in a couple of days ago in CA. Expecting company later today. Have a great day, everyone


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Good Morning

30 and partly cloudy in Tropical Minnesota with a warming trend for the next week....40s/50s according to the weatherguessers. I will miss my morning routine of scraping ice off the car....NOT !!

Have a great day


----------



## Andra

34 degrees!
That is all...


----------



## loonlover

Good morning. 29 degrees when I got up, but will be warming to a pleasant 63.

I don't have to be at the arena until 2PM so I plan to laze around this morning. We got all the tables set yesterday, so I'll just be doing my regular stuff tonight. A lot of that time is spent people watching.

Hope everyone has a good day.


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Good Morning

There is a UFO over southern Minnesota










....the forecast temperature is 64 !!! I am off to Albert Lea for a day of fieldwork after a meeting in the 1888 courthouse....cool !










Have a great Friday and _Be Excellent to Each Other_


----------



## Andra

Happy Friday!
We are in the 50s this morning and heading up to mid-70s.  There is a rumor that it will be even warmer this weekend.  That will be nice since our plans include trying to build some Agility obstacles for Ginger to use for practice in the back yard.  We are starting Agility classes the end of the month.
I suspect we will have a harder time with Sit and Stay than we will learning how to do the obstacles...

Have a wonderful weekend.


----------



## loonlover

Good morning. We're heading to the upper 60s today with sunshine. I'm going to try to spend a little time outside today.

Slept in a bit this morning. Off until Monday so plan on doing a few chores. Graduations have finally been added to the schedule. May is going to be crazy!

Hope everyone's weekend is off to a good start and some of you even have a long one in store. Enjoy!


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Good Morning from Faribault, MN

Another "warm" sunny day in store. I plan to only work a half day today.

Hope everyone is having a great weekend.


----------



## Annalog

Good morning from southern Arizona. It is 54°F and windy, headed to 58°F with 65% chance of rain (add 6 degrees for Tucson). My father-in-law passed away Wednesday evening in his sleep less than a week before his birthday. We will be celebrating his life and birthday tomorrow the way he planned with his favorite homemade ice cream.

Hooe your day is wonderful. Be excellent to each other.


----------



## loonlover

Anna, thoughts and prayers headed your way.

We're at 54 degrees this morning heading to 68 with a chance of rain added to the forecast.

Hope your day is a good one.


----------



## loonlover

Good morning. It is currently 56 degrees and we are to be around 75 degrees for a high.

Hope everyone has a peaceful Sunday.


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Good Morning

Sunny 36, headed to rainy 50s in Tropical Minnesota.

I am headed up to Minneapolis to walk across the Mississippi River on the Old Stone Bridge.










Hope everyone is having a restful Sunday


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Good Morning

Rainy 60s in Tropical Minnesota...

Glad to have today off..Happy President's Day !


----------



## loonlover

Good morning. We're headed to the 70s again with a good chance of rain.

Charlie Wilson in concert at the arena tonight. I don't expect to be terribly busy. This is the kind of crowd that comes for the show, not to drink.

Hope everyone has a great day.


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Good Morning

It is a foggy 34 in Owatonna, Minnesota....headed to 61 !!

Have a great day


----------



## loonlover

Good morning. We've had a couple of inches of rain since yesterday afternoon with the possibility of more falling before clearing this evening. 58 degrees for a low this morning with an expected high of 61.

Last night's show was fairly easy, but I didn't get home until almost midnight. I did get a lot of reading done last night.

Hope you are having a wonderful day.


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Good Morning from Faribault, MN

37 headed to 57 which is nice....have a long office day ahead.

Hope everyone has a great day


----------



## loonlover

Good morning. 58 degrees heading to 71 as the sky clears. We have a dense fog advisory in place, but I haven't seen any fog this morning.

Not much on the agenda. II has to work tonight as we have a Toby Mac concert tomorrow night. I'll be sitting in the arena lobby tomorrow from 8:30 AM until around 4:00 when I go to my regular post. Usually a pretty quiet, boring time.

Hope everyone is having a good day.


----------



## Andra

Good morning.  We have been enjoying afternoon temperatures in the 70s and 80s the past few days.  It's definitely enough to make me want to find a way to be outside more.
Tonight Ginger and I start Agility classes.  I think it will help focus some of her energy and force me to stick to my exercise routine so I can keep up with her. 

Be excellent to each other!


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Good Morning










BLIZZARD WARNING
"...A blizzard warning is now in effect for south central Minnesota..."

Looks like we will be closing the office early.....sigh...just when I was bragging about the lovely Tropical Minnesota weather.

Have a great day


----------



## loonlover

Good morning. We're headed to a high of 79 or so today.

I'll be spending a long day inside the arena; probably won't know what the weather is like.

Stay safe, NapCat.

Have a good day.


----------



## Andra

Good morning!
We have gorgeous sunshine and are already in the 70s today.  This is a good time to be in Central Texas.  The weather is decent and the oak trees aren't in full bloom yet.
Ginger was awesome in class last night.  She didn't have a problem with any of the obstacles (tunnels, A-frame, dog walk, pause box).  But it's hard to keep her focus on me and she gets distracted easily.  Fortunately those are things that we can work on at home.  I think we both had a good time - and that was the point.


----------



## loonlover

Good morning. 59 degrees at the moment with mostly cloudy skies. I was really hoping the sun would be shining again today. Our expected high is 69.

Resting up from a very long day yesterday. Can't complain, tho. Not many jobs allow for reading while on the job. Finished another book last night along with taking some calls.

Hope everyone's weekend gets off to a good start.


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Good Morning

Full Blizzard conditions in Southern Minnesota....so working in my hotel today. 
"office attire": PJs & fuzzy slippers (aka. 'da cat's pajamas)










Have a great day


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Good Morning from Owatonna, MN

minus 2 but headed to a sunny 30 above...
Looking down in the parking lot there is a huge mound of snow piled up by the plows.....I am pretty sure that my car is under it !!! Sigh

Today's office attire will be parka and boots.....sigh










Hope everyone is have a great weekend.

_Be Excellent to Each Other _


----------



## loonlover

Good morning. 34 degrees here and heading to 52 with lots of sunshine.

Mowed yesterday. I'm not ready for that to start in February.

Hope everyone has a great Saturday.


----------



## Annalog

Good morning from central Arizona where it is in the mid 30s, sunny, and headed to 70°F. I am currently at my daughter's house and will be headed to the Science and Heritage Park in downtown Phoenix to attend Matsuri, a Japanese festival, where I will be teaching some origami to any who want to fold.

Hope your day is wonderful. Be excellent to each other.


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Good Morning

10 degrees in Faribault, MN. We have a sunny, but chilly day in store. I plan on going for a drive along the Mississippi River later....meanwhile a long Sunday breakfast.

Hope everyone is having a restful day.


----------



## loonlover

Good morning. 28 degrees when I got up. Our expected high is 62 with showers moving in late in the day.

Hope everyone has a peaceful Sunday.


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Good Morning

I am off to Owatonna, MN where it is 7 degrees and







(sleetsnow) is in the forecast.....

All sorts of horrible things in the extended forecast...may be in interesting week.

Have a great Monday


----------



## loonlover

Good morning. 50 degrees here and heading to 69 with the possibility of more rain this morning and again this evening.

Some errands on the agenda today. Maybe we'll get those done between the storms.

Hope your week is off to a good start.


----------



## Andra

Happy Monday.
It's 69 and sunny in Austin this morning.  We do have rain in the forecast, but I'll believe it when I see it 
We got a lot done over the weekend.  The big thing was getting the travel trailer inspected.  We have a new one on order, but it may not arrive before our planned camping event in March, so we need the current one to be legal. 
Have a great week.


----------



## Jane917

It is in the mid 30s with a forecast of rain and snow all week. Nothing new around here!


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Good Morning

It is a rainy 34 degrees in Owatonna, MN on this last day of February.

I am keeping very busy in the office lately.

Have a great day.


----------



## loonlover

Good morning.

64 degrees this morning heading to 78 with possible thunderstorms throughout the day.

Last day of February already. Seems like the year is flying by. Nothing major planned for the day.

Hope everyone has a good day.


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Good Morning








Heavy snow n Faribault, MN...need to drink my coffee fast and get on the road early for my commute to Owatonna.

Hope all are having a good week.


----------



## loonlover

Good morning. 

62 degrees and we're heading to 70. A rapidly moving thunderstorm moved through shortly after I awoke. It didn't stay over us for long, but it was pouring for a few minutes. But we're to have clear skies the rest of today with a lake wind advisory in effect.

Lots of errands to run today so I'll try not to get blown away.

Hope everyone has a good day.


----------



## Andra

It's March!  How did that happen so fast?
We have high 60s and sun in Austin today.  It was really nice outside when I was walking earlier.
Have a great day.


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Good Morning

5 windy degrees....I am off to Waseca, MN for field work....Brrrr

Have a great day !!


----------



## Andra

Good morning and Happy Texas Independence Day!
It was 43 degrees when Ginger and I went out the first time this morning.  The sunrise was beautiful - the clouds were all orange and yellow and pink and purple.  It's only supposed to get up in the 60s today.  That is a shocker since we were up in the 80s and 90s last week.
We are gearing up for a major overhaul in the garage this weekend.  Everything from the left side needs to go to the right side and vice versa.  I don't want DH's truck parked in the driveway (too large for garage) under the mountain laurel again this year.  Last year something was in the tree and it messed up the paint on his truck.  If we are having the truck repainted, it needs to be on the other side of the driveway.
It should be entertaining.

Be excellent to each other!


----------



## Jane917

Another SW WA drizzly day in the 40s. I feel like a broken record. I am encouraged by the tulips and daffodils starting to rise, and the buds on the rhodes and some trees.


----------



## loonlover

Good morning. Looks like a nice day in store with temps in the upper 60s.

I slept in a bit this morning as I will be spending tonight patrolling the concourse at the arena. Attendees of tomorrow night's concert apparently are known for wanting to line up early. The arena has a policy that no one lines up before 7AM the day of the show. So, in order to keep people from starting to line up before then, there will be employees inside and outside monitoring the area. I'll work all night, come home and sleep for a few hours, then head back to work the concert. (What was I thinking when I agreed to this?)  Oh well, things will be back to staid, old retirement life Saturday.

Hope everyone has a great day.


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Good Morning

10 degrees and







in Tropical Minnesota....

I am horribly busy at work....I love what I do, but sure not living up to my _NAP_cat persona these days...

Have a great Friday


----------



## geoffthomas

Good Morning all.
In Derwood, it is 40 now on the porch but is expected to hit 45 today. Sunny.
We have already had some "cosmetic" snow.....actually just a little bit over a dusting. Needed to clear off the windshield.

Anna, I was sorry to see that your father-in-law passed - my sympathies and prayers for your family.
Did you hear about the promotion yet?  Or did I miss the news?


----------



## loonlover

Good morning. Looks like our Saturday will be a nice day with partly cloudy skies and a high of 68.

Decided I'd post this before I went to bed tonight as I plan on doing very little today once I get up again. I'm not as tired as I thought I might be after working all night Thursday night at the arena, then working the concert Friday night. But I still don't know how some people work the multiple 14-16 hour days involved when we have back to back to back shows. Anyway, both the overnight session and the concert were easy and I got quite a bit of reading done. I never complain about being paid to sit there and read when nothing else is going on.

Hope everyone is having a good weekend. I intend to enjoy mine.


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Good Morning

15 in Owatonna, MN.....headed to 40
I am working 10 hours today....hoping to keep up with an influx of projects.

Good to see you, Geoff !!

Hope everyone is having a great weekend


----------



## loonlover

Good morning. Looks like we'll have rain most of the morning with an expected high of 61.

I'll do a few household chores today,but will keep it to the minimum.

Hope everyone has a peaceful Sunday.


----------



## Annalog

Good morning from southern Arizona. Another sunny, windy, and warm day in the forecast. Thank you for the sympathies, prayers and good thoughts. The younger of my two half brothers passed away on the last day of February. DH and I are hoping that March and spring will mark the beginning of a happier year.

I did not get the promotion at work but I am happy for the young lady who is now a department manager. I am at a stage in life where I am not sure that I want the additional stress. I will be able to spend more of my time and energy with my family.

Hope your day is wonderful. Be excellent to each other.


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Good Morning

Cloudy, windy 46 in Faribault, Minnesota with rain/snow on the way....been an exhausting week, so I am just going to stay around the hotel today....hit the pool, read...take a NAP !!!

Great to see you back Anna. Lets declare this Anna-New-Years-Day so that happy year starts NOW !!

Hope everyone is having a restful Sunday
_
Be Excellent to Each Other_


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Good Morning








63!!! with Thunderstorms in Owatonna, MN this Monday morning...WOW

Hope everyone has a great week


----------



## Annalog

Good morning from southern Arizona. It is currently in the mid 40s and headed to the high 60s with mostly sunny skies. I am staying with my mom at my sister's house while my sister and brother-in-law are visiting their youngest son and family. It is a good way to start Anna's New Year. 

Hope your day is wonderful. Be excellent to each other.


----------



## loonlover

Good morning. Rainy and 60 degrees. We're supposed to get to 71 today with the possibility of thunderstorms this evening.

Hope everyone's week is off to a good start.


----------



## Andra

Good morning.
We are a house of very tired and sore people today.  We spent all weekend working on the garage, laundry room, and back yard.  I still need to move some stuff out of the pantry (put there to keep out of Ginger's reach) into the laundry room now that I have made space on the shelves.  The fun part will be coming home today and trying to remember that the car parks on the right and that I need to just pull straight in the garage instead of angling a little bit.  I actually suspect that if DH gets home before I do, he will have parked on the right and I will have to call him to move it.
It was wet and nasty the weekend so that probably had something to do with the amount of work we got done.
It's sunny now and we are supposed to get up to 80 today.

Happy new year Anna!  

Have an amazing day.


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Good Morning

...more







on the way with very high gusty winds,

I have a long 12 hour day ahead plus going out for dinner afterwards....

Hope everyone is having a good week.


----------



## loonlover

Good morning. 

The poodle kept us company in the bedroom early this morning as thunderstorms rumbled through. Looks like close to an inch of rain fell overnight adding to the 1/4 inch or so that fell yesterday. It is supposed to clear later with a high of 67.

Haircut for II and lunch out on the agenda today. He has to work tonight, then.

Hope everyone has a good day.


----------



## Andra

Good morning.
It was 68 when I got up this morning.  It's kind of cloudy right now, but all the forecasts are calling for thunderstorms later today.
This morning I remembered why it's a good idea to keep a spare pair of shoes at the office - I went walking on the trails behind our building and it was still very muddy.  I spend a good bit of time cleaning sticky mud off the bottom of my shoes


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Good Morning

It is a windy 30 degrees in Owatonna, MN. The end of my project is in sight....we only have about a months worth of work left....unfortunately we have a week to finish it !!










Kudos to upper management planning !!! giggle.

Have a great day !


----------



## loonlover

Good morning. 

We were at 32 degrees again this morning, but are expecting a high of 72 with sunny skies.

Green Day at the arena tonight. I'm not sure how busy I'll be.

Hope everyone has a great Wednesday.


----------



## Andra

Good morning.
It's colder in Austin again at 58 degrees this morning.  I think we are gearing up for one last cold snap for Spring Break 
I got a text a little while ago from DH.  He was supposed to drop Ginger off at puppy daycare and was heading in to the office as usual with her in the back seat!!  I can just hear the phone call with his boss - "I'm running late this morning.  I forgot the drop Ginger off at day care and have to turn back."


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Good Morning from Owatonna, MN

27 degrees and









...but the weather will not make any difference to me as they have me chained to my desk !!










giggle

Have a great day.


----------



## loonlover

Good morning. 

Looks like we are in for another pretty day today with an expected high of 73. I'm hoping to get some mowing done this afternoon.

Lots of reading time last night as I was only busy for about 30-40 minutes during the show. Mostly routine calls. PBR coming up this weekend; don't figure I'll be really busy, then, either.

Hope everyone is having a good day.


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Good Morning and Happy Friday !!

_minus_ 5 and cloudy in tropical Minnesota....ugh

...my insane work pace continues....










Have a great day !


----------



## loonlover

Good morning. 55 degrees and heading with an expected high of 58 and clear skies.

PBR on tap at the arena tonight and tomorrow night. At least it will be an early night and hopefully a quiet one. Maybe no bulls will get loose this year.

Hope you have a great Friday and weekend.


----------



## Andra

Happy Friday!
It looks like it's going to be a nice day in Austin today.  It's already nice and sunny.  I was late driving in to work this morning so it was already light when I was coming down Mopac.  I didn't realize we had so many wildflowers blooming already.  There were tons of bluebonnets and several big patches of Paintbrush as well.


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Good Morning
..minus 1 in Owatonna, MN with snow on the way.

Off to work.....really hoping to only do a half day.

Hope everyone is having a great weekend.


----------



## loonlover

Good morning. 

44 degrees with us getting no warmer today. Rain for quite a bit of the day and I'm hoping the freezing stuff stays to the north of us.

A later night than expected last night and an early call time for today. But maybe the show will start on time tonight and I'll get out of there at the expected original time of around 9 or so.

Hope everyone is having a good weekend.


----------



## Jane917

It was a beautiful sunny warm day yesterday and everyone was outside in astonishment. It looks like today is back to cool, cloudy, drizzly. Yesterday was just a teaser that Spring is around the corner.


----------



## loonlover

Good morning. 

Feeling a little bleary this morning after 2 short nights. Don't remember PBR running as late last year. And I sure wasn't ready for the time change thing. It does look like we will have a nice day in store with clear skies and a high of 52. No wintry precipitation at our house yesterday.

Hope everyone has a peaceful Sunday.


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Good Morning from Faribault, Minnesota

...10 degrees with 24 hours of snow about to start.....sigh

Hope everyone is having a restful Sunday


----------



## geoffthomas

Good morning all.
It is 31 (but a really cold 31) on the way to a sunny 41.


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Good Morning

It is still snowing in Faribault, Minnesota....4 degrees.
Roads are clear, so I am headed to the office in Owatonna....

Hopefully we will finish up today and start closing the office.

Have a great week....._Be Excellent to Each Other_


----------



## Andra

Good morning from Austin where it's 49 degrees and foggy.  It's hard to believe that it was 80 and sunny just last week.  It must be Spring Break in Texas.  There is typically a run of icky weather just when everyone wants to take a vacation.
I hate the time change - hate it.  Just pick a time and stick to it.  There is really no advantage to this changing back and forth stuff.
Have a wonderful week!


----------



## loonlover

Good morning.

A little more rain overnight but think it is to clear before the end of the day. Then maybe, no rain until Friday. 45 at the moment and heading to 58.

Being lazy this morning, I guess, but will have to do a little grocery shopping and maybe some cleaning, later.

Hope everyone has a good day.


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Good Morning

We are expecting sunny 30s in Tropical Minnesota. Today I shut down my department and head up to Minneapolis for the night. Going to treat myself to a nice steak dinner, early to bed and fly back to Nevada in the morning.










84 degrees at my place with spring flowers in bloom !!

As always, my assignment has been richly rewarding on many levels.....but it will be good to get home.

Have a great day.


----------



## Andra

Good morning.  It's 44 and sunny in Austin today.  I'm not sure why we were having March weather in February and are now having February weather in March, but oh well...  
NapCat, glad to hear that you are headed back home to the desert.
Everybody stay warm and safe.
Be excellent to each other!


----------



## loonlover

Good morning. 39 degrees and heading to 50 with overcast skies.

Some vague plans to go do something today.

NapCat, safe travels. Glad to hear you are heading home tomorrow.

Hope everyone has a good day.


----------



## loonlover

Good morning.

A little nippy at 30 degrees this morning. It stayed chilly yesterday with only a high of 43. Predicted to be about the same today.

Laundry and vacuuming planned for today with easy to fix meals planned.

Everyone, enjoy your Wednesday.


----------



## Andra

Good morning.  It was 52 when Ginger and I went for our morning walk.  But the sun is out and it's looking like a pretty day.
Hope you have a great one.


----------



## *DrDLN* (dr.s.dhillon)

Good morning from sunny CA


----------



## loonlover

Good morning.

We're at 41 degrees this morning and heading to a high of 52 with overcast skies. Going to feel chilly out there.

Hope everyone has a good day.


----------



## Andra

Good morning.  We have nasty weather starting out the day today.  It's 60 and just damp and drizzly...  The sky is a little lighter and we may see some sun later on - but maybe not.
I am off tomorrow so this is my Friday.  Thank goodness!  I am still fighting the time change pretty hard.  I do NOT plan to get up at 5am tomorrow!


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Good Morning

Sunny 57 and headed to the high 80s at the Lighthouse Ranch in Nevada !!!

Yesterday was a long day with 3 1/2 hour flight delays.....today is housecleaning, filling birdfeeders, checking out the wildflowers and a trip to "town" for groceries....and of course many naps as I slip back into another mini-retirement.










It is good to be home.
Hope everyone is having a great day.


----------



## loonlover

Good morning.

Temperatures rose overnight and we are at 58 at the moment. Cloudy skies in store with the possibility of thunderstorms this morning and again this evening with an expected high of 70.

Hope everyone's weekend gets off to a good start.


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Good Morning and...










It is 58 in the southwest desert, headed for the upper 80s. I am off to the gardens....all need cleaning and I picked up some bedding plants yesterday..

Have a great Friday !!


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Good Morning

58 in the desert and headed to a breezy 86.

Just putzing about...gardens are cleaning up nicely; Daffodils/Tulips are up, Iris getting ready, flowering trees are blooming and the wildflowers are spectacular.

Going to see my best friends today and we plan to do some hiking to see some of the desert "superbloom".










Hope everyone is having a great weekend.

Be Excellent to Each Other


----------



## loonlover

Good morning. 

62 degrees here and heading to 74. Had a shower or two overnight, but they didn't amount to much rainfall. Should be clear this afternoon.

II working tonight and I'll be putting in a long day tomorrow. WinterJam will be here so I'll be sitting at one of the doors for most of the day before moving to my normal post during the concert. Always a big crowd for this event.

Hope everyone is enjoying their Saturday.


----------



## Susan Alison

12 degrees C here in Bristol, South West UK - forecast is: A breezy but cloudy day with patchy outbreaks of drizzle and more persistent rain developing towards the end of the afternoon. 

Despite this, and the grey view out of my office window, Bristol has just been voted best place to live:

“Cool, classy and supremely creative.” That’s how The Sunday Times sums up Bristol today.

Oh, yeah!


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Good Morning

60 degrees in the desert, headed to the 80s. More putzin' in the gardens today and I have four months of mail to sort through.

Hello Susan...I love the description of Bristol !!

I hope everyone is having a restful Sunday


----------



## loonlover

Good morning.

Cloudy but we're heading to a high of around 83 which is close to what it has been for a couple of days. I mowed the whole yard Saturday afternoon. Can't say I'm ready for that chore on almost a weekly basis yet.

14 1/2 hour day yesterday. Busier than I expected before doors opened and the amount of calls after doors opened was the norm for this show. Still, I'm ready to take it easy today. Maybe I'll get some laundry started later.

Hope everyone's week is off to a good start.


----------



## Jane917

We had a teaser nice day yesterday just to remind us that Spring is here. Today we are back to cloudy, although I can see some sky trying to peek through. Have a good week, everybody!


----------



## NapCat (retired)

It is late Monday Morning and 'da Cat is still in his "jammies", sitting on the deck, lapping coffee and looking at Spring flowers and listening to Wind Chimes.....

.........SOOOOooooo much better than scraping ice off the car and driving to a busy office !!

Don't know how long it will be, but it is great to be home in the desert.

First Day of Spring !! ENJOY !

_Be Excellent to Each Other_


----------



## Andra

Good morning.  We had a mini-vacation over the weekend with DH's family.  I am back at work today though.
Glad you made it home NapCat.
It was cloudy and 62 this morning but we should be getting back to the 80s by this afternoon.
Have a great week.


----------



## loonlover

Good morning.

We had a lovely day in May on the first day of spring. 86 degrees for a high with clear skies. Believe it will be close to the same today.

Hope everyone has a great Tuesday.


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Good Morning

Warm and Breezy day on queue in the desert.

Today's agenda: Pruning trees and bushes in between naps.










Have a great day !!


----------



## Andra

Good morning.  68 and cloudy right now, but it should be sunny and warm later today.
Our commission meets today and we may have some protestors.  It's weird to get up here early at 6am and already have the building swarming with law enforcement types - I'm used to being one of the first people up here and have quiet time to get my stuff done before the meeting starts...


----------



## loonlover

Good morning.

We're going to be a little cooler today with an expected high of only 62 and a possibility of a pop-up thundershower. 

II has a dentist appointment today. Otherwise, just a quiet day around the house.

Hope everyone has a great day.


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Good Morning

58 and breezy in the desert with a slight chance of a shower.

Catching up on back household chores today...

Hope everyone is having a good week.


----------



## loonlover

Good morning.

We'll be back in the 80s today with some clouds.

I have a doctor's appt this afternoon. Otherwise, no major plans.

Hope everyone has a good day.


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Good Morning

Cloudy 54 and headed to breezy 70s in the desert, even a shower possible. I may run into "town" to do some grocery shopping. I have finally sorted through my four months of mail and taken care of important items......now tonight it is Christmas !! as I open my Christmas Cards !! 










_Merry Christmas, everyone !.....Giggle_


----------



## loonlover

Good morning.

62 degrees and heading to 76 with a lake wind advisory in effect from 10AM to 10PM. Slight chance of some thundershowers overnight.  

The podiatrist worked on one toenail and removed a corn from a different toe yesterday. My foot feels much better, but the last pair of New Balance shoes I bought won't be worn again. It seems that the toe box has been narrowed way too much for my feet.

Hope everyone's weekend gets off to a good start.


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Good Morning and Happy Friday !

Headed to breezy 70s in the desert. My Iris are blooming, so I will be cleaning out the beds and adding some bedding plants.

Hope everyone has great weekend plans.


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Good Morning

Overnight rain has the desert smelling like perfume...going for a drive through Death Valley later to see the wildflowers.










Hope everyone is having a great weekend.


----------



## loonlover

Good morning.

Looks like we're in for another lovely spring day with a high of 77. 

We made a trip to Arlington, TX, yesterday to help our son with a couple of things. It made for a very long day. Not much will get done today.

Hope everyone has a peaceful Sunday.


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Good Morning

Beautiful still and quiet morning in the desert...just the sounds of birds...

No special plans...I am going to visit some friends later on.

Hope everyone is having a restful Sunday


----------



## loonlover

Good morning.

We'll be in the 70s today with mostly clear skies. Did have some thunderstorm activity early this morning, but it doesn't look like there is much rain in the gauge.

Forgot to mention yesterday how gorgeous the bluebonnets were on our trip. Don't think they are quite at peak, but I do enjoy seeing them alongside the interstates.

Hope everyone's week is off to a good start.


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Good Morning

Very strong winds in our forecast...so indoor chores on queue (read: "naps")

Have a great day


----------



## loonlover

Good morning.

58 degrees and heading to the mid 70s.

Mowing on the agenda today so that usually means not much of anything else gets done.

Hope you are having a lovely day.


----------



## Andra

Good morning.  We are back in Austin after spending a few days in Victoria to visit family.
It's overcast and sort of damp right now, but we'll see what the rest of the day brings.  There is supposed to be a storm system developing in this area later tonight.
Have a great week!


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Good Morning

Beautiful breezy day in the desert. I am headed to the nursery to buy some bedding plants and some ornamental grasses for the gardens.

Wonderful news ! PENGUIN (my cat of 17 years) showed up at the patio doors this morning...I always figure when I leave on my extended business trips that he will move on, but what a trooper !! Looks well fed and groomed. I have no idea where he goes as I live in the country with no close neighbors except coyotes !!










Hope everyone is having a great day


----------



## loonlover

Good morning.

64 degrees going to 81 with the potential for thunderstorms later in the day and overnight. 

I mowed and trimmed the yard yesterday. It was a really nice day to spend outside.

Glad Penguin is home, NapCat.

Hope everyone has a good day.


----------



## Andra

NapCat, that is great news!!  Penguin is a beautiful kitty.

It was 60 degrees here this morning after overnight storms.  But it's sunny now.
I hope that some of the rain washed off some of the oak pollen 

Have a wonderful day.


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Good Morning

Lovely day in the desert so I am off to "dig in the dirt" for a while, then "batten down the hatches" for a major storm with very high winds headed our way.

Hope everyone is having a great week.


----------



## loonlover

Good morning.

60 degrees and heading to 65. Most of the thunderstorms in the area last night went to the north or the south of us. We barely heard some thunder.

II works tonight so I'll be keeping quiet this morning while he sleeps in. Never difficult to do.

Hope everyone has a great Thursday.


----------



## Andra

Happy Thursday!
It was 53 this morning when Ginger and I went for a walk.  It's supposed to get in the high 80s by the end of the day.  We did our last Foundations of Agility class last night.  Ginger was awesome!  She did all the obstacles like a champ except the weave poles.  We need a lot more practice on that one.  We start the next class next week.
Hope you are having a great week.


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Good Morning

Dead calm and 50 in the desert this morning...but this is the proverbial "calm before the storm" as we have a major dust storm looming...










...supposedly 48 hours of winds up to 60 mph. I will stay inside today and tune the piano.

Have a great day !!
_
....and GO GINGER !! Yeah !_


----------



## Andra

TGIF!!!

60 and sunny in Austin this morning.
I discovered something today (well, rediscovered is more accurate):  I took it easy this week with my steps and activity since the past two weekends have been full or travel and stuff.  I was just tired.  But it's a vicious cycle.  I am not walking as much, so I am not in as good a mood, and I am not sleeping as well.  So I'm tired and don't want to walk etc...
I've at least been getting out some because of Ginger, but I am trying to ramp it back up so I can start back with my FitBit challenges on Monday.

Cleaning the pantry is on the list for the weekend.  It's been used as a catch-all for stuff we don't want Ginger to get in to since August and it's a mess.  Now that I have some extra room in the laundry room on the shelves, I need to get a little more organized.  It should be interesting trying to get it cleaned out with Ginger wanting to help 

Have a wonderful weekend!


----------



## Jane917

It is 54 degrees and only a light covering of clouds this morning in SW Washington! There is a prediction for sunny day and no rain. Everyone......outside!


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Good Morning

Our wind/dust/sand-storm continues. One of the worst in all my years living in the desert. At one point yesterday I could not see the tops of the trees !! I assume my neighbor is cancelling her fencing project and I plan to stay curled up next to the fireplace.

Happy Friday All !


----------



## NapCat (retired)




----------



## loonlover

Good morning. 

It looks like another nice day outside. Somehow, tho, I haven't managed to get myself up off the couch yet to actually go check it out. Sat at the arena for 14 hours again yesterday. The early part of the day was extremely boring, and I didn't even get the chance to read! The actual concert time was somewhat busy, but I did get some reading time in. No concerts scheduled until April 21, then we have major ones 3 nights in a row. 

Hope you are having a great weekend.


----------



## loonlover

Good morning. 

57 degrees with cloudy skies. We have a 90% chance of thunderstorms today starting about 2PM. Sounds like a day to get the chores done early.

Hope everyone has a peaceful Sunday.


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Good Morning and Happy Geologist Day !!

We have a nice day on queue with 80s and no wind.....lots of blown detritus everywhere from our windstorm. I had to go to Vegas yesterday to see a friend in the hospital, so it was a long day....may nap more than work today.....

Hope everyone is having a restful Sunday.


----------



## loonlover

Good morning.

61 degrees heading to 74 or so with some sunshine. We received almost 2 inches of rain yesterday. Won't quite catch us up for the year, but it will come close.

Grocery shopping on the agenda today, then watching the Braves and Met's season opener. Yay, baseball season is finally here.

Hope everyone has a good day.


----------



## Andra

Good morning.  We had some pretty major weather blow through here on Sunday but fortunately did not have any tornadoes or hail.  But it was raining sideways!!
We were back down to 52 this morning and are headed to the mid 80s.  I'm going to enjoy what is probably the last bit of colder weather this year.
Have a great week.


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Good Morning

Beautiful day in the desert; birds are singing, flowers in bloom and windchimes ringing.

Have a great Monday


----------



## loonlover

Good morning. 

Looks like it will be a beautiful day with lots of sunshine and a high of 82.

Housework on the agenda, for me, however. Guess I'll just have to make sure I look out the window a lot.

Hope everyone has a good day.


----------



## Andra

Good morning.  It looks like it's going to be another beautiful day in Austin.
I was hoping that the rain would wash away some of the oak pollen, but I don't know that it helped much.  Everyone around me at work is sneezing like crazy (me too).


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Good Morning

Beautiful day on queue with sunny 70s and light wind. No special plans...

Have a great day and _Gesundheit, _Andra


----------



## Andra

NapCat said:


> Good Morning
> Have a great day and _Gesundheit, _Andra


Danke schön NapCat!

It's 52 in Austin this morning with a pretty decent breeze. I walked outside and had to put my hoodie up because my ears got cold.
But we are heading to temperatures only in the 70s for the next few days. It should be very nice


----------



## loonlover

Good morning.

58 degrees with not much of a variation in store. We do have a lake wind advisory in effect for most of the day.

More housework involved in my plans today. I am determined to spend some of my time productively while nothing is going on at the arena.

Hope you have a wonderful Wednesday.


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Good Morning

Partly cloudy, breezy and 70s in the desert....purrrfect

I have to go into "town" to have a tire replaced on my Pick Up....I probably will have to buy something bad to eat and some gardening supplies while I am there....giggle

Have a great day


----------



## loonlover

Good morning. 

45 degrees heading to about 67 with clear skies.

The poodle gets groomed today so I will be leaving the house. Then, maybe, mowing on the agenda this afternoon. 

Hope everyone has a good day.


----------



## Andra

Good morning.  It's 48 degrees in Austin today, but it's not as windy as it was yesterday.
We are getting things ready for my family's Easter BBQ.  This is only the 2nd time we've done it without Daddy and we are still scrambling to make sure everything is done.  I don't know how he did all of that stuff without help.  It's like there was a BBQ fairy that helped when needed but no one saw it.
It's almost Friday!


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Good Morning

Warm, breezy day on queue....pruning roses, mulching and of course napping on today's agenda.

Have a great "Friday Eve" !!


----------



## loonlover

Good morning.

39 degrees and going to a high of around 69 with abundant sunshine.

I awoke early so decided to be productive first thing for once.  Made some potato salad for lunch and did up the dishes I dirtied. I'm sure II will wonder who invaded his kitchen when he gets up cause he'll know it couldn't possibly be me who was that energetic early in the morning.

May or may not finish mowing the yard today. No work schedule or weather pressuring me to get it done before tomorrow.

Hope everyone has a great Friday.


----------



## Andra

Good morning (by a few minutes!)
It's another lovely day in Austin with bright sunshine and temperatures heading for the 80s.
We are running errands today getting ready for the Easter BBQ.
Have a great weekend!


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Good Morning and Happy Friday

High winds in the desert today. Lots of birds at the feeders and baby Goldfinches have arrived !!

Hope everyone has fun weekend plans.

_Be Excellent to Each Other_


----------



## loonlover

Good morning.

43 degrees with an expected high of 78 and clear skies.

Think I'll take it easy today. Finished the mowing and the trimming yesterday.

Hope you are having a great weekend.


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Good Morning

Another very windy day in the desert....had a 50 ft tree (Salt Cedar) snap yesterday....no damage (except the tree is lost) and it is blocking a service road to my shop....I'll attack it with a chain saw.

Hope everyone is having a good weekend.

(Glad to see you are taking a "Napcat Day", LL....your chores exhaust me !!)


----------



## loonlover

Good morning.

60 degrees this morning and expecting a high of 82 again. There is a lake wind advisory in effect for most of the day. Hopefully the winds do not cause a power outage again. The power was out for about 2 hours Wednesday when we had very strong wind gusts. We assumed a tree blew over and took a power line with it.

Another quiet day of newspaper reading and baseball watching planned.



NapCat said:


> Good Morning
> 
> Another very windy day in the desert....had a 50 ft tree (Salt Cedar) snap yesterday....no damage (except the tree is lost) and it is blocking a service road to my shop....I'll attack it with a chain saw.
> 
> (Glad to see you are taking a "Napcat Day", LL....your chores exhaust me !!)




This from the person that has to clear a 50 ft tree. 

Hope everyone has a peaceful Sunday.


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Good Morning

50 degrees in the desert and the wind has _FINALLY_ stopped....

I am off to a friend's place with my chain saws to cut fallen trees from around his car...

(...maybe I should go help LL with her chores instead ! giggle)

Hope everyone is having a restful Sunday


----------



## loonlover

Good morning.

63 degrees and heading to a little cooler high of 73. Yesterday's high was 85, so rather warm for April. We do have the possibility of thunderstorms from late afternoon into most of tomorrow.

I won't know what it is doing for most of tomorrow as I will be sitting at the arena while the land commissioner's office carries out a public sale. Always a good event for people watching; otherwise an easy event to work.

A run to the grocery store in the plans for today. Otherwise, no definite plans.

Hope your week is off to a good start.


----------



## Andra

Happy Monday!
It was 73 degrees this morning and Alexa said that thunderstorms were in the forecast.  I have a very long list of errands from my mom to get last-minute stuff for the BBQ on Saturday.  It's going to be a busy week!
Funny about Ginger - She goes to doggie daycare on the Mondays when the cleaning folks are coming to the house so they don't have to worry about her.  I leave the house too early to drop her off, so that I DH's job.  I put her travel harness by his pillbox to help him remember that she is supposed to go.  As soon as he comes downstairs in the morning, she is standing on her hind legs by the counter showing him that her harness is out.  She is so silly.

Have a great week.


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Good Morning

Sunny 40 in the desert...Brrr.....But 70s later.
No special plans.....just putzin'

Have a great Monday


----------



## Andra

Good morning.
69 with possible thunderstorms again today...
We continue to work down our to-do list leading up to the BBQ on Saturday.


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Good Morning

Beautiful Spring day in the desert.....Iris and roses in bloom.....lots of birds at the feeders and the hummers are back !!










Have a great day


----------



## loonlover

Good morning.

52 degrees with an expected high of 78. Partly cloudy skies in store but very little chance of precipitation.

Yesterday was spent mostly reading. I had time to read the newspaper, do the crosswords, and finish the book I was reading. Oh, and interact with the people coming in for the auction.  Not a bad part time job, at all. 

Hope your Wednesday is a good one.


----------



## Andra

Happy Wednesday!
It's 61 and cloudy in Austin this morning.  We still have rain in the forecast.  So far I've been lucky and not had to drive in much of it.
Our sales guy from the trailer place called yesterday and our new travel trailer should be arriving today or tomorrow.  Too bad we can't do anything about it this week.  We've already taken our current trailer to my mom's for Easter.  So I am alternating between being excited and annoyed.  I really wanted it to come in early enough to use it over Easter.  It has a lot bigger living space and we've discovered that with Ginger we need the space.  She is a small dog, but she takes up a lot of room!
Have a great day!


----------



## Jane917

Overcast and 51 in SW Washington. Expected to be drizzly today, but at least the weather is warming up. Have a good day, everyone!


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Good Morning

Headed for breezy 80s and I am headed to a neighbor's to help put up a fence, then to town for groceries before the holiday crowd hits. Looks like a napless day......sigh

A great day to All


----------



## loonlover

Good morning.

58 degrees and headed to the 80s for the next few days. I think I'll spend some time outside today.

Hope you have a wonderful day.


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Good Morning

70s and very windy in the desert...I have bedding plants and 600 sunflower seeds to plant, but I think that will have to wait until tomorrow. I have some indoor plants that need transplanting to give me my "gardening fix".......

It is hard to believe I have been home for a month already without a deployment call...I probably jinxed it by stocking the fridge and freezer yesterday....giggle

Hope everyone is having a good week.


----------



## loonlover

Good morning.

62 degrees with an expected high of 82 and cloudy skies.

A couple of errands to run today, then who knows? When we were working Good Friday was always a holiday for both of us. That frequently meant a trip to Wichita for the weekend. Now, trips like that are usually a little less hurried and we don't usually make them over a holiday.

Hope everyone's weekend is off to a good start.

Hope


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Good Morning (*ndt)

Slept in late and now do not have much ambition, but it will arrive with a couple cups of coffee. The wind has eased up and it is a beautiful day. Hopefully I will get my planting caught up.

Those of you traveling over the holiday weekend, please be careful and have a good time.

* napcat time zone


----------



## loonlover

Good morning.

59 degrees and we are to be slightly cooler than yesterday. Thunderstorms have been taken out of the forecast, so it should turn out to be a nice day. I mowed yesterday so today can be spent enjoying myself, or I may spend some time playing in the dirt and planting some seeds in the container garden our son set up for us last year.

Hope you are having a wonderful weekend.


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Good Morning

April is why desert folks love the desert...everything is in bloom, the air smells like perfume and the weather is perfect. Like LL, I will be spending time "playing in the dirt"

Enjoy the weekend, All

P.S. The Titanic sank 105 years ago today


----------



## NapCat (retired)




----------



## loonlover

Good morning and Happy Easter.

Hope you have a peaceful day.


----------



## Andra

Happy Easter!
We are recovering from our family BBQ yesterday. We had 55 people at the farm. It was nice to see everyone again.


----------



## loonlover

Good morning.

63 degrees with thunderstorms at the moment. The expected high is 72 with the possibility of thunderstorms throughout the day. I do have a couple of errands to run; will try to head out between storms, if possible.

Hope everyone's week is off to a good start. Happy Monday!


----------



## Annalog

Good morning from southern Arizona. It is currently in the low 70s with sunny skies and headed to the high 80s in Benson (low 90s in Tucson and Phoenix). On April 8th, I walked the Run3rd 5K with nearly two dozen other friends and family of Elizabeth to celebrate One Year of Recovery since the auto accident last year on April 8th. (I don't know if the other race participants wondered about that group all in blue shirts that started and finished near the back but we had a great time.) I haven't figured out how to share here the videos that I posted on Facebook of her crossing the start and finish line but I cried happy tears. The videos and photos are on the Love Lizzy Facebook page. She walked, without a cane, the beginning and end of the race for the 1/4 mike that was on a high school track and pushed herself the remainder of the 5K. She was wearing her Fearless Kitty shirt from the Fearless Kitty 5K that she, her sister, and mom (my daughter) had done two weeks earlier in preparation for this one. (In that event, they won second place in the costume contest.  ) In the Run3rd race, she was using her new wheelchair that is much smaller, portable, and very light weight. There were some places on the course where she got out of the chair to navigate steps while a couple other people lifted the chair over the obstacles. Many of us went to a local restaurant afterwards for breakfast together.

I am glad to read that this year is good for others on this group as well.

Hope your day is happy and filled with wonder. Be excellent to each other.


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Good Morning

Cloudy, breezy 80s in the desert......
I have a couple of "unfun" repairs to do (rebuild an arbor and install a new garbage disposal....hate plumbing....sigh)

Andra ~glad your BBQ went well. 55 people ! Good Grief...

Anna ~so good to see you back, you have been missed. What incredible challenges your family has had over the past year, but what joys you have had also. Thanks for sharing !

Hope everyone's week is off to a good start.


----------



## loonlover

Good morning.

66 degrees with an expected high in the 80s again. Cloudy skies for most of the day but it isn't supposed to rain. We did receive around 1/2 inch in the last 24 hours. I'll take a little drying out time.

Not sure what I'll get myself into today. I know I have lots of things I could do, but that doesn't mean they will get my attention today.

Anna, good to hear from you and learn of Elizabeth's progress.

Hope everyone has a great Tuesday.


----------



## Andra

Good morning.
We are back in Austin and enjoying some cooler weather again.  Alas, the Austin allergies have also kicked in.  
We got the phone call that our new travel trailer came in on Thursday as we were driving to the farm.  So we took a detour to take a look at it.  We are going to pick it up this Thursday!!
Ginger was awesome the weekend with all the people.  She was a little barky at first, but then she went around being Miss Friendly Pup.  55 is actually a small crowd for us.  We typically have closer to 75.  The family is large to start with and we tend to absorb other folks as well.  There is always room for a few more!

Anna, glad to hear your family is doing well.

Have a great week!


----------



## Jane917

The sun is shining in the PNW! Have we turned the corner?


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Good Morning

Windy day in the desert, but perfect temperatures.

Keep us up to date on the PNW weather, Jane...I am yearning for a visit to Port Townsend !!

Hope everyone is having a good week.


----------



## loonlover

Good morning.
63 degrees with sunny skies. It will be warm again today with an expected high of 83.

II needs to buy oil and filter so he can change the oil in his truck. The current plan is to go buy those items and have breakfast out. Certainly seems like a good excuse to get us out of the house together.

Hope everyone has a good day.


----------



## Annalog

Good morning from southern Arizona. It is currently a sunny 59°F and headed to the high 80s. DH and I will be pruning mesquite trees this morning. The branches are trying to take over the driveways and walkways. 

Hope your day is wonderful. Be excellent to each other.


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Good Morning

Sunny 80s on queue....and like Anna, enjoying the desert Spring weather.....pruning is on the agenda here also.

Have a a great day !


----------



## loonlover

Good morning.

62 degrees and partly cloudy. Looking for another warm day.

Mowing needs to be done again since rain is possible the next couple of days and work will intrude on the morrow. Major concerts Fri-Sun so don't figure I'll get much done around the house. 

Hope everyone has a good day.


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Good Morning

Headed to sunny, breezy 80s...Hope to detail the car today and BBQ a pork roast for company later.

Have a great day !


----------



## loonlover

Good morning.

We're up to 72 degrees while heading to a high of 79. The predicted thunderstorms for overnight never happened. I'm not complaining. We're now down to a 30 percent chance of storms today.

Brantley Gilbert at the arena tonight. I expect a rowdy, drinking crowd so I may be busy. It does have an earlier end time than I expected. I should be home long before midnight tonight.

Hope your Friday is a good one and leads in to a nice weekend.


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Good Morning and Happy Friday

Sunny, Breezy 80s in the desert...no special plans today. I have been home for over a month loving my "mini-retirement', but starting to get a little restless.....Ugh Oh !! Giggle

Hope everyone has fun weekend plans !!


----------



## NapCat (retired)

...and a late Good Morning to All

I stayed outside most of the night watching the Lyriud meteor shower.....which was a disappointment this year.....but it was a beautiful night in the desert.

Sunny 90s on queue today......I am off to visit friends and may run into town for groceries.

Hope everyone is having a great weekend !!


----------



## loonlover

Good morning. 

A pleasant, leisurely morning so far with an expected high of 72 today.

There was an autograph session after Friday's concert so I didn't clock out until 12:11 Saturday morning. Then had to be back at 10AM. I clocked out at 12:05 this morning from last night's Red Hot Chili Peppers show. Friday night was busier than I expected but last night's was quieter. They do seem to even themselves out at times. I don't go in until around 4 today for Joe Walsh and Tom Petty. Hope it is an easy evening.

Hope everyone is having a peaceful Sunday.


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Good Morning

Sunny, windy 80s. I had a long day yesterday and may just have a NapCat PJ Day....hate went I get behind in my naps !!

Hope everyone is having a restful Sunday.

LL: Your job always sounds fascinating to me, despite the long and varied hours.


----------



## loonlover

Good morning.

It was 43 when I got up this morning. We are to have sunshine today and a high of 78.

I plan to pretty much veg out today. I was home before 12:30 this morning and I was not as busy last night as I had anticipated. Two nights off, then Boston comes to town Wednesday.  II only gets one night off so he is pretty much following the sleeping routine today as if he were working tonight.

NapCat: Most of the time it is an interesting job. When I started it, I didn't expect to be doing the volume of shows I do, or didn't even think about how long I would stay. It will be 10 years next month, and I see no reason not to continue. (And one can never complain when they get the chance to sit and read when not busy and still get paid.) With graduations looming, the next 5 weeks will be pretty hectic, but I'll take it knowing the summer months will be fairly quiet.

Hope everyone's week is off to a good start.


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Good Morning

Lovely desert day which I intend to enjoy in the gardens, reading and napping.

Happy Monday


----------



## loonlover

Good morning.

57 degrees and heading into the 80s again.

Laundry this morning and haircuts this afternoon. Otherwise, I have no definite plans for the day.

Hope you have a wonderful day.


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Good Morning

Breezy 70s in the desert....perfect for napping and "Kindling" in a hammock !!










Hope everyone is having a good week.


----------



## Andra

Good morning!
We had a crazy week last week.  We got home from Easter and unpacked the travel trailer.  On Thursday we went to sign papers for the new trailer.  We stayed the night in it after the tech went through the whole thing with us explaining the new features.  He was back in the morning to help us hitch up since that is all different also.
Friday through Sunday we attended the Moontower Comedy Festival here in Austin.
Last night we went to a Round Rock Express baseball game (they won 10-6).  I'm tired.
The new trailer is awesome.  We are taking it to a local KOA this weekend so we can load it up.  

Have a great week!


----------



## loonlover

Good morning.

Cloudy with the potential for storms today. So far, all I have seen are clouds. Hope it stays that way.

Boston in concert tonight. Intimate theater setting so the crowd will be much smaller than the shows this past weekend. No opening act so it looks like I might be out of there by 10.

Hope you have a lovely Wednesday.


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Good Morning

partly cloudy 80s in the desert......after many delays, several of us will be putting up a field fence on my neighbors place.

Andra~Congratulations ! We hope to see a photo of Ginger's new RV !!


----------



## loonlover

Good morning.

64 degrees at the moment with lots of sunshine. We did receive some rain yesterday afternoon and have the potential for a couple of inches more this weekend.

I don't work today but will have to wash uniform shirts to be ready for the weekend. Otherwise, no definite plans for the day.

Hope your Thursday is a good one.


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Good Morning

Partly cloudy and breezy 70s....good weather for our continued fencing project (enclosing 10 acres). So far my role has been minimal, as younger guys with power equipment are doing the heavy work.....but I am a good "Cheerleader" and keep everyone supplied with pizza and beer !!

Hope everyone is having a great week.


----------



## loonlover

Good morning.

Rain, the possibility of more rain, and more rain supposedly heading our way. We have a flash flood watch in effect through Sunday evening.

Monster Jam at the arena tonight and tomorrow night. It is usually pretty uneventful for me with lots of reading time involved.

Hope your Friday is a good one and everyone has a great weekend.


----------



## Andra

TGIF!!

I am getting too old to run short on sleep three nights in a row. Yesterday a co-worker and I traveled to Lufkin to scope out the location for our November Commission Meeting. It's a 4-hour drive from here, so I ended up claiming 13 hours on my timesheet. That didn't include me getting to the office in the morning or back home afterwards... At least it's a nice facility and DH and Ginger are planning to go with me so I'll have a little vacation rolled into work when we go back out there.

The weather has been lovely this week. The mornings are cool and the days stay in the 70s. That will come to a screeching halt today as we are projected to get up in the 90s again.



NapCat said:


> Andra~Congratulations ! We hope to see a photo of Ginger's new RV !!


DH has taken some photos, but we will get better ones when we have it set up this weekend.


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Belated Good Morning

Stayed up most of the night building a wooden model ship and listening to music....fun, but I slept in late and am still tired. Guess it will be a slow day.....(and yet, isn't that what retirement is supposed to be ?? giggle)

Beautiful breezy day...maybe a few hours of hammock time is in order !!

Hope everyone has wonderful weekend plans


----------



## loonlover

Good morning.

It was 75 degrees outside and inside when I awoke. We're heading to a high of 81 with a possibility of thunderstorms, still.  The storms for last night and early this morning have not materialized. The ones predicted during my drive to work probably will hit. We still could get a couple of inches of rain in the next 24 hours, but I don't plan to bet on it either way. 

One more night of Monster Jam, then 4 days off. Looking forward to that before 8 performances of Disney on Ice in 4 days. 

Hope you are having a great weekend.


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Good Morning

Sunny, breezy 70s in the desert. I am off to visit friends on the other side of the valley. Will pick up my mail and do a "dump run" while I am out & about...all that "activity" will justify a nap when I return...giggle.

Hope everyone is having a good weekend.


----------



## *DrDLN* (dr.s.dhillon)

Good morning you all...

It's sunny and pleasant in N. California....


----------



## loonlover

Good morning.

63 degrees with maybe one more round of storms to come through. 4 1/2 inches of rain overnight. We still have some standing water in the back yard, but were never in danger of water in the house.

Hope everyone has a peaceful Sunday.


----------



## Jane917

I have not checked in for a while. The PNW is finally coming out from under the clouds. Although we expect some rain today, it is clear now and already 50 degrees. I think a hint of Spring is in the air.....finally!


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Belated Good Morning

Had to run into Vegas today to celebrate a special occasion with friends.










I will do some shopping before I head back home this evening. High 80s feels hot with no wind.

Hope everyone is having a restful Sunday


----------



## loonlover

Good morning.

Cool this morning with mostly cloudy skies. I'm hoping for a little sunshine so the yard will be dry enough to mow tomorrow. Some of today will be spent picking up twigs and a few small branches that came down during the storms this weekend. Also on the agenda is an oil change for the car.

Hope your week is off to a good start.


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Good Morning

May Day !!....for those of you outside of the desert, remember all those April showers are supposed to bring May flowers !!

Our delightful Spring continues, but 90s are in the forecast....here comes the Summer heat.

Hope everyone has a great week.


----------



## loonlover

Good morning.

Still a little cool this morning at 48, but the expected high is 81 with sunny skies.

Dentist appt and mowing on the agenda today. Figure that is enough to keep me occupied.

Hope everyone has a good day.


----------



## Andra

Good morning!
We are enjoying lovely weather here in Austin.  The mornings are still cool and then we have sunshine and HEAT in the afternoons.  I've been trying to walk outside in the mornings because I figure we will move into full-blown summer soon and it will be hot outside all of the time.
We had a good weekend.  I got almost everything unboxed and put away in the new trailer.  We didn't get Ginger out there until late on Friday and she just couldn't settle down.  She was bouncing around from couch to couch in the living area and when we tried to get to bed, she would hop on and off the bed...  I finally gave up and inflated the air bed and we went out in the living area so DH could get some sleep.  Fortunately she calmed down much better on Saturday and we were all able to get to sleep at the same time.
I actually was too busy to take a lot of photos.  I need to see what DH has on his camera.
Have a good week.


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Good Morning

80 degrees and light wind, headed to windy 90s....triple digits in the long range forecast....desert summer is right around the corner. !! (But there is NEVER any mowing to do, LL...giggle)

Glad to see Ginger has established her territory in HER new RV !!

Have a great day ALL !!


----------



## loonlover

Good morning. 

56 degrees with an expected high of 75 with thunderstorms possible beginning at noon.

II helped with the mowing yesterday so we are in good shape for however much rain we get.

Doctor's appointment for II this morning followed by breakfast out. Then I have to do some grocery shopping and food prep before working the next 4 days. Work won't be difficult, it is just having to leave the house early 3 of those 4 days. Oh well, can't complain as I'll have the next 6 days off.

Hope your Wednesday is a good one.


----------



## Jane917

It is already 60 degrees here in SW Washington. It has not gotten about 60 in months, and is supposed to be 80 today. I have no idea how to dress!


----------



## Andra

Good morning.  It's muggy and in the low 70s this morning.  I walked later than usual and it was definitely not as enjoyable as the past few days.
We have Agility tonight so if it's going to rain I hope it hurries up.  It should be entertaining to run Agility courses when it's wet and muddy...  for the pup anyway.
Hope your week is going well.


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Good Morning

We had one of the most spectacular sunsets last night....red/orange with wispy clouds....seemed to last hours. Headed to breezy 90s today.

Filling the birdfeeders and deadheading roses is the most ambitious tasks on the "schedule".

Have a great day and...
_
...Be Excellent to Each Other !!_


----------



## loonlover

Good morning.

50 degrees with an expected high of only 61. Could get a little more rain in the middle of the day, but hopefully most of it has left the area. Almost 2 more inches fell yesterday. The farmers are sure ready for a break.

Disney on Ice starts tonight at the arena. I'll be sitting in the lobby during the day, then moving to my normal position late in the afternoon. Usually a pretty easy show and it is fun to watch the kids enjoying the show. I may try to go in and watch some of it during at least one of the 8 performances.

Hope everyone has a great Thursday.


----------



## A.G. Richards

Good morning.

The skies are grey in southern England, and have been like that for days. But that's not the case further north, apparently. The Scots have taken all our sunny springtime weather!


----------



## Andra

Good morning. It's 57 and blustery in Austin today. I guess we did get a front yesterday 

I'm at work today but some "server maintenance" last night managed to break most of our email stuff. So I will be filing papers instead.
We go see the new _Guardians of the Galaxy_ tonight. I am looking forward to it.

Have a great day!


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Good Morning

Looks like will may hit triple digits for the first time this year.

I am attending a Geoscience Conference being held in Death Valley. Great presentations and great fun catching up with old colleagues. Several will be visiting at my place tonight.

Hope everyone is having a good week.


----------



## Sean Sweeney

Good morning, folks. A cloudy day with downpours expected later today.

Have a great day while I'm drowning under a mountain of laundry.


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Good Morning

95 already and headed to windy triple digits....sort of like a blow torch on the gardens.....sigh

Happy Friday, All



Good to "see" Sean, it has been a while....we will all send out laundry to you !! giggle


----------



## Andra

Good "morning."
It was cool and windy in Austin this morning.  We now have sun and about 80 degrees.  This is the kind of day that makes me wish I could stay home and be outside.  We did have a division lunch today at the state park that is right next to our headquarters, so that was fun.
We enjoyed Guardians of the Galaxy Volume 2 last night.  I want a Baby Groot!

Have a great weekend.

Sean, I second NapCat.  I've got a ton of laundry piled up at my house too.  Do you need to visit Texas?  We have sunshine!


----------



## loonlover

Good morning/night.

A pleasant day today, although I was only outside for a short time between shows. Tomorrow will be in the 80s for sure, but I will be stuck inside for the entire day. Of course, with an ice rink in the bowl, it is a little cooler inside than outside.

Hope everyone has a nice weekend.

I will add that shows like this do give me lots of reading time, so I am not complaining.


----------



## Sean Sweeney

NapCat said:


> Good to "see" Sean, it has been a while....we will all send out laundry to you !! giggle


Noooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo! I finally got it done a little after 8 p.m. ET. Andra, no, no more laundry until next week.

*looks out the window* Still overcast. *kicks at a stone*

Blah.

Morning. Good to see everyone.


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Good Morning

80s and very windy in the desert....we even have a chance of a thunderbumper which is a real thrill for we desert folks.

Hope everyone is having a great weekend.

Sean: Stay naked this week = no laundry !!...of course we feline-types just give our fur a lick or two and go on with life !! giggle


----------



## Sean Sweeney

NapCat said:


> Sean: Stay naked this week = no laundry !!...of course we feline-types just give our fur a lick or two and go on with life !! giggle


No one... I repeat: NO ONE... wants me naked all week.

Good morning. Overcast right now with a few breaks of sun; a touch cool, too.

I started training for a 5K about a month ago; using the Couch to 5K app on my phone. I was in bed this morning telling DW what my training runs will be like for the next week, and I had one workout to go from finishing week three (I'm giving myself a little extra recovery between runs, that's why I'm not at four full weeks yet). So I start my training run this morning.... I get to about 90 seconds in and I wonder, "Where's the beep to tell me to start walking?" Look at my phone... I hadn't reset the workouts from what I told my wife I would be doing to the final workout for week three.... BLEEP!

Finished the three-minute jog, restarted with the five minute walk, then started the 90 seconds. By the end of the 90 seconds, I said, "I'm not mentally ready to do this." And I had a little soreness in the knees.

So I'll give myself tomorrow to recover, then back at it Tuesday morning.


----------



## loonlover

Good morning.

It is a beautiful, sunny day here. I enjoyed it while filling the bird feeders this morning.  Last day of Disney on Ice with 2 performances on tap. I did get to sleep in a bit this morning and am taking it easy until time to get ready to go. I can't complain, though, as I was able to read most of a book (at work) over the past 3 days. Guess I'll be starting a new one today.

Sean, good luck with the running.

Hope everyone has a peaceful Sunday.


----------



## Sean Sweeney

Thanks, loony. The next training week, which will probably start Friday, is going to be the toughest. Big jump.

Jog 3 minutes, walk 90 seconds, jog 5 minutes, walk 2:30, jog 3 minutes, walk 90 seconds, jog 5 minutes. Have to do it three times.


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Good Morning

Cloudy 53 in the desert this morning....24 hours ago we were at 104 !! Springtime in the desert !!
Lazy day (...as opposed to all the others...) "planned".

Hope everyone is having a restful Sunday


----------



## geoffthomas

It was 57 earlier and not going much over 60 today. But at least it was kinda sunny.
Pollen, mold etc are very heavy right now. DW has been less than comfortable. I find that I need the flonase stuff.
It is harder to keep the 10k steps each day on the weekend.....which means that I was nowhere near it yesterday...about 4k. I manage 3+ miles walk/run 3 times a week. But I don't think I can get back to running 5K (3.1miles) in 40 minutes again......who knows, maybe.

Have a wonderful evening all.


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Good Morning

a nippy 45 in the desert, headed to 70ish. I am off to the Doc for a routine checkup and prescription renewal.....our clinic has a new doctor and I will be his first patient. No pressure !!

In the "Too Kool" category; a Momma Hummingbird built her nest right over one of my garden benches, so I can watch her raise her family !!

Good to see you, Geoff

Hope everyone has a great week
_Be Excellent to Each Other !!_


----------



## Sean Sweeney

Good morning, a cool start here in Mass. Waking up late. Need more rest, I think.



geoffthomas said:


> I don't think I can get back to running 5K (3.1miles) in 40 minutes again......who knows, maybe.


I was told for years, Geoff, that I wasn't allowed to do it. Now I have doctors who believe I can do it.

DO IT.


----------



## loonlover

Good morning.

A pleasant 59 degrees this morning and heading to the 80s again.

Good to see you, Geoff.

A bit of laziness on the agenda for this morning, then getting a few things done around the house. It will actually be rather nice to do something besides sit around after the last few days at the arena.

Hope everyone's week is off to a good start.


----------



## Andra

Good "morning."
We did lots of errands over the weekend, most involving the trailer.  We got it moved to our new covered storage space, got the padding put in the outside storage areas, added storage boxes and crates inside, and hung pictures.

Sean, I also did a mountain of laundry.  I got my clothes all caught up (5 loads of t-shirts!!!), but still have some sheets to do.  But this is the closest I've been to caught up in several months.

We have a busy week planned.  Today after work I drive to my mom's because she has a doctor's appointment in Victoria tomorrow and wants another set of ears at the appointment.  Then on Thursday our college kid graduates!  That is such a simple sentence, but it doesn't even come close to conveying how exciting this even is to all of us!  And I still need to find something to wear...

Have a great week.


----------



## loonlover

Good morning.

61 degrees with sunshine and an expected high of 83 or so.

Poodle to the groomer today. This time the dachshund goes also so she can get her nails trimmed.

Otherwise no definite time table for accomplishing anything today.

I type this each day with the cat in my lap. Makes it more challenging that way, I guess.  Especially since she seems to try to touch the scroll pad with some part of her body.

Hope everyone has a good day.


----------



## Jane917

Beautiful day in the PNW! 72 and clear. We are turning the corner!


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Good Morning

Headed to the 80s in the desert with a chance of a shower !!

I have to go back to the Clinic to have blood drawn...so can not have food or COFFEE until that is done...










Andra: CONGRATULATIONS !! on your college graduate....That is SUCH an achievement !!


----------



## Leslie

Good morning everyone--

Just dropping in to say hi. Sunny in southern Maine today, which is nice, since we have had weeks and weeks of rain!

Enjoy Tuesday, my friends!

L


----------



## geoffthomas

It is 56 with a high later of 71, Mostly cloudy.


----------



## Andra

It's almost still morning - Good morning!
I had a whirlwind trip to my mom's and drove back in this morning.
I am tired.

We got word this morning that Yasmin's GPA is 3.81.  I claim partial credit since I proofread all of her papers for the past 5 years 
I did find a dress yesterday.  It's still hard shopping for clothes when I have more weight to lose.
I'll probably be out of pocket for the rest of the week - hope it's great for you.

Be excellent to each other!


----------



## Sean Sweeney

I am absolutely tired of this cold weather here in Mass. I need some warmth!

Covering baseball in a couple of hours.

Enjoy your days, peoples.


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Good Morning

It is great to see old regulars at our "breakfast table" again

sunny 80s in the desert...my most ambitious plan is to do some kindling/napping in the hammock.

Have a great day !!


----------



## loonlover

Good morning. 

I agree with NapCat that it is good to see some familiar names in the thread.

Thunderstorms may be in the works for us today. Maybe they won't be too severe.

The luncheon for the winners of the state department of education Stockmarket Game was held at the arena yesterday. It is always a fun event to work, watching the excitement of the students as they receive their awards. 

Laundry, and assorted other miscellaneous chores on the agenda today.

Hope everyone has a great day.


----------



## Jane917

Raining again in the PNW. Next week I will be in Santa Fe and am hoping for sun and warmth!


----------



## geoffthomas

Good Morning from Derwood, MD.
It is 54, and that IS the high for the day.  It is also raining - something that it may do all day.
I will try to stay dry.


----------



## Sean Sweeney

Hola, peeps. Another overcast day here in Massachusetts. Weekend is slated for rain.

Going to have to mow the lawn next week.


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Good Morning All

Beautiful sunny 80s in the desert. Just going to "putz" in the gardens and wax the car.

My Momma Hummingbird is totally devoted to her two eggs (each about the size of a Tic-Tac) Fascinating !










Reminder: Tomorrow is the day we send our laundry to Sean ! Giggle

Have a great day !!


----------



## loonlover

Good morning. It's Friday!

We had an inch of rain fall overnight. May get some more today, but the time it hits keeps changing per Weather Underground.

Graduations at the arena start tomorrow. The schedule is such that we are already looking forward to the end of May. II works the next 3 nights; I work tomorrow morning, then Monday night. Doors are at 8:30 in the morning for the community college one. I do usually get lots of reading time in the month of May, though.

Hope everyone's Friday is a good one and your weekend gets off to a good start.


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Good Morning from a warm (90s) and (50+ mph) desert

I think today will be in indoor PJ Day

Hope everyone has great weekend plans

_Be Excellent to Each Other !_


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Good Morning

54 and headed to sunny, but windy 70s...I am off to Las Vegas to help my friend check out of the hospital and move back home.

Hope everyone is having a great weekend


----------



## A.G. Richards

Morning everyone.

There's a good amount of cloud over London, England, but the sun keeps breaking through, so quite a pleasant day. Only problem? Despite all the cloud, it hasn't rained properly in weeks. I know England is traditionally supposed to be rainy, but I honestly fear we might be heading for a drought at the moment.


----------



## loonlover

Good morning and Happy Mother's Day.

A pleasant morning and what looks like will be a good day.

It will be a quiet one for me. II will be sleeping for a while and I will probably hear from both sons at some point. Otherwise, I can spend it doing whatever I wish to do which might involve some shopping.

Hope everyone has a peaceful Sunday.


----------



## NapCat (retired)




----------



## NapCat (retired)

Good Morning

...'da Cat is on the move...










Headed to the airport for a flight to Boise, Idaho. Bad flooding in progress, so I will have a busy assignment, but Idaho in the summer will be a great place to live and work.

Hope everyone's week is off to a good start.


----------



## loonlover

NapCat, safe travels.

Good morning.

55 degrees heading to 85 with clear skies.

Might get some mowing done before working a graduation tonight.  

Hope everyone's week is off to a good start.


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Good Morning from Boise, Idaho

Beautiful city !!










43 with heavy rain, overfilled reservoirs are necessitating the dams to release....so flooding is occurring.
....but that is why am here. Busy day ahead setting up operations.

Have a great day


----------



## Andra

Good morning! It's sunny and 70 in Austin right now.  It looks like it will be a beautiful day.

Napcat, it seems like you just got home.  Hope you enjoy Boise.

We got the kiddo graduated last week - yay!!!


----------



## loonlover

Good morning.

A pleasant 66 degrees with an expected high of 86. 

Starting tomorrow thunderstorms are possible for the next several days. Guess I better finish the mowing today. Otherwise, it will be a day of not doing much. Last night's graduation was much busier than usual. Hope it wasn't the beginning of a trend.

Have a great Tuesday, everyone.


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Good Morning from Boise, Idaho

I drove home in horrendous thunderstorms last night with hail heavy enough to damage my rental car !! Rainy 50s today and I have field work. Of course, all of this is a treat to a desert rat !! giggle

Hope everyone is having a great week.


----------



## loonlover

Good morning.

68 degrees and we have a chance of thunderstorms later today. 

One errand to run; think I'll get it done this morning. Then, no definite plans for the rest of the day.

Hope everyone has a good day.


----------



## Andra

Good morning(ish).
It was damp in Austin this morning, but it looks like most of it has passed by.  Now it's just muggy.
Tomorrow I drive to the farm to take Mommy for her tooth surgery.  I hope the weather is not too bad.
Have a great week.


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Good Morning from Boise, Idaho

40 degrees and headed to partly cloudy 60s. I am headed to community meetings all day, then pack up and move to Twin Falls where we will set up a satellite office. This is beautiful country around the Snake River Valley.










Have a great day, All


----------



## loonlover

Good morning.

72 degrees already and heading to 83. A possibility of thunderstorms this afternoon. Yesterday's weather turned out to be pretty much of a dud. Can always hope it stays that way.

II sleeping late as he works tonight so will stay quiet until he arises. Then I really need to vacuum before work takes over our lives for the next 10 days. 

Hope everyone has a good day.


----------



## loonlover

Good morning.

A typical day in May in store for today. Maybe we'll have a thunderstorm or two. So far, they have been missing us this week.

The second graduation on tap for tonight. I'm hoping it is less busy than the last one was for me.

Hope everyone's weekend gets off to a good start.


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Good Morning and Happy Friday

Beautiful day in the 60s on queue. I am getting ready to leave Boise and head down to Twin Falls where I expect be stay for a couple of months. It is going to be a scenic drive.










Lots to do, setting up a new office, but I have the weekend off which I am looking forward to. It has been a long tiring week.

Hope everyone has fun weekend plans


----------



## *DrDLN* (dr.s.dhillon)

Good morning from Sunny N. California. It will be warm today but pacific breeze always keeps evenings pleasant.


----------



## loonlover

Good morning.

A flash flood warning in effect at the moment. The thunderstorms finally arrived in our location. Looks like they'll be occurring off and on all day.

The medical school graduation is at 3PM today. Maybe the rainfall will have tapered off some by the time I leave the house at 11. And at least I'll be home for supper tonight.

Hope everyone is having a good weekend.


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Good Morning from Twin Falls, Idaho

Sunny 70s and a geologist's paradise to explore ! One of the most famous local attractions is Shoshone Falls which, thanks to the current flooding situation, are putting on a spectacular show, so I will head that way first...the whole area is in Springtime spender.....going to be a wonderful day for wandering.










Hope everyone is having a great weekend.



_Be Excellent to Each Other !_


----------



## loonlover

Good morning.

A pleasant 60 degrees this morning with clear skies.

Another day time graduation today. Those at least allow me to spend the evening with my husband before he goes to work.

Have a peaceful Sunday.


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Good Morning from Twin Falls, Idaho

Beautiful day on queue...and I am off to play in a geologic wonderland !

Hope everyone is having a restful Sunday


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Good Morning from Twin Falls, Idaho

Beautiful sunny day in the 70s coming up. I expect I will stay in the office organizing operations....hopefully we will get out to the field the rest of the week.

Hope everyone's week is off to a great start


----------



## loonlover

Good morning.

A cooler morning with a temp of 58. We're only supposed to get to 72 today.

Another Monday with another graduation on tap. Maybe I'll appreciate all these days in a row when July rolls around and there is nothing going on at the arena.

Hope your week gets off to a good start.


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Good Morning

I am off on a 200 mile loop to Burley and Oakley, Idaho for meetings. Clear weather in the 80s will make for a delightful, scenic trip.

Have a great day.


----------



## Andra

Good morning.
It's 66 and foggy in Austin today.  We have rain in the forecast for much of the remainder of the week.

Hope your week is starting out well.


----------



## loonlover

Good morning.

Mostly cloudy skies this morning with temps heading into the 70s.  Possible thunderstorms for a short time this evening.

Have a good day.


----------



## Jane917

Good morning from the PNW. I returned from 5 days of lovely weather in Santa Fe to beautiful weather in SW Washington. In the 80s today. High 60s right now.


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Good Morning from Twin Falls, Idaho

Sunny, but windy 70s in the forecast. I will be in the office this morning, but headed to the small community of Albion this afternoon for meetings and field work. What a beautiful area to be working in, especially during Spring bloom.

Hope everyone is having a good week.


----------



## Andra

It's a nippy 54 in Austin this morning - very unusual weather for us in May!
But the sun is already out and it should be a beautiful day.  Too bad I'm stuck at work 

Have a wonderful day.


----------



## loonlover

Good morning.

58 degrees here with sunshine and an expected high of only 69. Sounds lovely.

Another night with 2 graduations on the schedule. But, the end is definitely in sight and then a few days between events for me.  II will be working some over the weekend, but it will be 3-11. I plan on getting a few things done that never seem to get done when he is home.

Have a great Wednesday.


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Good Morning

41 and breezy in Twin Falls, Idaho......I am off to some remote areas today for inspections....should be beautiful....wildflowers everywhere !!










Have a great day.


----------



## loonlover

Good morning.

We'll be back to a high in the 80s today with lots of sunshine.

The last high school graduation on tap for tonight. All the workers at the arena are really glad to see today arrive; tomorrow will be even better. This one is the largest high school in LR, so will be a lengthy one.

Hope everyone has a good day.


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Good Morning

I am headed out for fieldwork in Burle, Idaho where it is 47, windy and rainy.

It has been a busy week and I am looking forward to the weekend.

Happy Friday, All !!


----------



## loonlover

Good morning.

68 degrees and windy here with mostly cloudy skies.

Haircut on my agenda today while II works 3-11. I also plan on doing a little shopping while I'm out, then a little housework.

Hope everyone's weekend gets off to a good start.


----------



## Andra

TGIF

That is all.


----------



## loonlover

Good morning.

Enjoy your weekend.


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Good Morning

Yeah ! It is the weekend and the weather is perfect.! I am off to explore some unearthly geology....The Craters of the Moon National Monument. The drive up through beautiful landscapes covered with spring wildflowers will be spectacular !










Hope everyone is having a great (long) weekend !!


----------



## loonlover

Good morning.

We had some thunderstorms come through overnight. More are expected this afternoon and it is currently very windy out there.

II is working 3-11 today so I plan on taking him his supper. Figured that would help ease the monotony of the shift. Then home to do some chores.

Hope everyone has a peaceful Sunday.


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Good Morning

55 In Twin Falls, Idaho and headed to sunny 80s.

I am meeting friends for lunch in a cafe with a patio that overlooks the Perrine Bridge and the Snake River Gorge. Base jumping is legal, so there is always a good show.

















Hope everyone is having a restful Sunday


----------



## *DrDLN* (dr.s.dhillon)

Good morning from Sunny N. CA. It's windy but nice day.... Have a safe long week end... We salute all the veterans....


----------



## loonlover

Good morning and thank you to all the veterans. May we always remember those who serve and keep us free.

Have a good day.


----------



## NapCat (retired)




----------



## Jane917

It has been a beautiful weekend in the PNW. Hope everyone is enjoying the long weekend.


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Good Morning

A beautiful day in Idaho for field work...
...the gods are repaying me for last winter in Minnesota !!

Hope everyone's week is off to a great start.


----------



## loonlover

Good morning.

We've already reached our predicted high of 85. Bet it warms up a bit more.

I had an early eye doctor appt. this morning. Routine exam with no problems being exhibited.

Hope everyone is having a good Tuesday that is a Monday for lots of folks.


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Good Morning from Burley, Id

Headed to sunny 90s and I am headed out on a long road trip for meetings.

Hope everyone is has a great day


----------



## loonlover

Good morning.

62 this morning with the humidity at 97%. Sure glad I don't have to be out in it today for much. The expected high is 87.

Hope everyone has a good day.


----------



## Andra

Good morning from Austin where it's 72 degrees and sunny. 
Happy Wednesday everyone!


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Good Morning

Cloudy with a chance of thunderstorms in SouthEast Idaho. 14 hour "day" ahead as I have a long trip planned, conducting meetings and field site inspections....Should see some beautiful scenery though...










Have a great day !!


----------



## Andra

Good morning.  We have thunderstorms in the forecast for today, but right now it's lovely outside - 67 and the sun has just come up.  Today is my 18th anniversary with Texas Parks and Wildlife.  It doesn't seem that long.
Have a wonderful day and be excellent to each other!


----------



## loonlover

Good afternoon.

It is currently 84 degrees with cloudy skies. We're not supposed to have thunderstorms until tomorrow, but I'm not convinced we won't get something today.

I had errands to run this morning. Maxwell is in concert at the arena tonight so a busy day for me. I'm hoping I get home by midnight tonight. 

Hope everyone is having a good day.


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Good Morning All

'da Cat is celebrating 70 years of padding around this world today. I am ever so grateful for the life I lead.










Happy Friday !!


----------



## Annalog

Happy birthday, NapCat!

Good morning from southern Arizona. It feels as if summer monsoon is starting a month early. Wind, clouds, heat but no rain yet.

Hope everyone has a wonderful day. Be excellent to each other.


----------



## loonlover

Good morning.

Happy Birthday, NapCat. May you have many more.

I slept in a bit this morning. II has a hair cut scheduled this afternoon, then I'm kind of hoping we'll eat out after that. Otherwise, laundry and whatever else I decide to do. 3 more events on the schedule this month, then nothing going on at the arena until the end of July. I'm kind of looking forward to very few commitments for a few weeks. 

Hope everyone has a great Friday.


----------



## loonlover

Good morning.

No thunderstorms yet, but they are still predicted for later in the day. Our high should be around 85 again.

No particular plans for the day. We'll just see what develops.

Hope everyone is having a good weekend.


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Good Morning

Sunny 90s are in the forecast for Twin Falls, Idaho. I am exhausted from a busy week, so will be taking it slow today.

Hope everyone is having a great weekend.


----------



## loonlover

Good morning.

73 degrees with 94% humidity this morning. We have a chance of thunderstorms for most of the day.

Hope everyone has a peaceful Sunday.


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Good Morning

Sunny day in southeastern Idaho and I am off exploring.

Have a restful Sunday.


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Good Morning from Twin falls, Idaho

Cool and breezy today. This will be the first day in two weeks that I can stay in the office....drowning in back reports....sigh. Actually, I am looking forward to staying in....I love fieldwork, but have put over 2400 miles on my rental car in less than three weeks !!

Hope everyone has a great week !


----------



## loonlover

Good morning.

78 degrees already with the potential for thunderstorms most of the day.

The storms will probably hit about the time I head to the arena for a Brit Floyd concert. Should be an easy night, tho, with a fairly small crowd. It is also the type of crowd that comes for the show, not to drink and carry on.

Hope everyone has a good day.


----------



## Andra

Good morning.  I can't believe that it's already June!
It's warm and muggy in Austin today.

Napcat, I hope you had an awesome birthday!


----------



## geoffthomas

It is 60 here with a high of maybe 75 today.
Probably rain (thunderstorms?) from 1 to 4 ish.
No garden work today.


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Good Morning

Headed to humid 90s in Twin Falls, Idaho and I am headed to a full day of field work....inspecting a County-wide Irrigation District.....should be interesting and fun.

Have a great day, All !


----------



## Andra

Good morning.
It was 69 and cloudy when Ginger and I went out for our walk this morning.  We still have possible thunderstorms in the forecast for today - we'll see how that goes.  Yesterday we didn't get anything until the afternoon commute.

Today's project is trying to find someone who can fix the crack that I got in my windshield on the way home yesterday.  If it doesn't get any bigger I can ignore it since it's out of my line of sight.  But if it creeps, it is going to go right in front of my face...  I've already had to replace that windshield once since 2011.  I really don't want to do it again.

Have a great week!


----------



## loonlover

Good morning.

We're looking at sunny skies today and hopefully a little drying out. Of course, that means the lawn mower has to be gotten out again.

Last night's show was an easy one. Lots of reading time.

Hope your Tuesday is a good one.


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Good Morning from Twin Falls, Idaho

I am off on another long round robin trip of meetings and field inspections...high 90s expected.









_(NapCat doing a Field Inspection...giggle)_

Have a great day


----------



## loonlover

Good morning.

68 degrees this morning and heading to a high of 82. Yesterday's high was 93 so this one sounds good.

Nothing special to do today. Need to go buy a few groceries and then try to make myself do some household stuff. I didn't do much yesterday, maybe I'll do better today.

Hope everyone has a good day.


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Good Morning from Twin Falls, Idaho

Cloudy, breezy 90s today in front of a storm moving our way....
....once again, I am on the road.

Have a great day


----------



## loonlover

Good morning.

58 pleasantly cool degrees this morning. Our expected high is 81 which sounds really good as I do plan on getting some mowing done today.

Hope your Thursday is a good one.


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Good Morning

Cool, cloudy and breezy in Southeast Idaho with a chance of showers...and once again I will be on the road....seeing some beautiful scenery and meeting wonderful people...

...but I am sure glad it is Friday

Hope everyone has fun weekend plans.


----------



## loonlover

Good morning. 

A pleasant spring morning today. More like May than June.

I had to go buy dog food this morning. Not planning on doing much else before heading to work the Luke Bryan concert tonight.  Things are really winding down at the arena. A graduation Monday night, then no concerts or events of that type until August. Looking forward to a little down time.

Hope everyone's weekend gets off to a good start.


----------



## loonlover

Good morning.

62 degrees and headed to the mid 80s with sunny skies.

I didn't clock out until after midnight last night even tho the concert ended a little before eleven. Impromptu autograph sessions after the show are rough for us that have to stay until the public clears the building. That front yard may not get mowed until tomorrow.

Hope you are having a great weekend.


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Good Morning

Cool at 45 in Twin Falls....the air smells wonderful after rain and farmers cutting crops.
I have had a exciting, but exhausting week and hope to rest this weekend.
_
LL: With all the lawn-mowing, hair-cutting and dog-trimming you do, you should open a shear-sharpening business !!!.....or let everything go shaggy and take up napcatcatnappin' !!_

Hope everyone is having a great weekend.


----------



## loonlover

Good morning.

70 degrees with lots of sunshine this morning.

Hope you have a peaceful Sunday.


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Good Morning

Cloudy, rainy 70s in Twin Falls, Idaho....With another marathon week ahead of me, I am going just hang around the hotel today. (aka: napcatcatnappin').

Hope everyone is having a restful Sunday


----------



## geoffthomas

It was 88 on the porch this morning on the way to 94 for the day here in the Mid-Atlantic.
Sunny and a little humid.
Hope all is well with everyone.


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Happy Monday ! 

Rainy 49 in Twin Falls, Idaho and I am off for a day of field inspections....hate getting my paws wet !!

Hope everyone's week is off to a good start.


----------



## loonlover

Good morning.

I've been up a while. Someone who shall remain nameless pocket dialed me at 5:15 this morning. I finally got up a little before six when it was obvious I wasn't going back to sleep.

Last graduation of the year tonight. This one is usually a short ceremony. Hope to be home before 10.

Have a good day.


----------



## Andra

Happy Monday!
It was 73 and cloudy this morning in Austin.
The big news at our house this week is that Ginger is a volunteer pup for the camp that our training places runs for kids this week.  She gets to hang out with the kids and other pups and they practice commands and stuff.  I hope she has fun.


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Good Morning

I have a 400 mile round robin trip today....60s and 100% chance of rain the whole way...and of course field work.....but rain is a treat for this desert rat

Have a great day.
_
Go Ginger !!_


----------



## loonlover

Good morning.

April and May were so busy that I sort of feel like I'm out of school for the summer with no concerts scheduled until August. I'll probably be bored by the middle of next month. But, lots of things around the house need attention. Now, all I've got to do is make myself tackle those items.

Hope everyone has a great day.


----------



## Andra

Good morning!  It was 74 and cloudy this morning.  I think summer is finally here for real 

According to the counselors, Ginger was awesome yesterday.  She was definitely a tired puppy when I picked her up.  According to her FitBark she was busy all day - no nap.
I was much more comfortable dropping her off this morning.  As soon as we walked in all the kids in the room yelled "Ginger!" so I guess she was a hit.

Hope everyone is having a good week so far.


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Good Morning from Twin Falls, Idaho

Headed to sunny 70s for the rest of the week.

I finished my fieldwork (for now) yesterday....covered over 3500 miles, many meetings and field inspections in three week...now for the mountain of government paperwork I have generated...










Have a great day


----------



## loonlover

Good morning.

74 degrees and it looks like we may be in the 90s today.

II's mother's cancer has spread and is inoperable. So today will be spent getting him ready to head to Wichita tomorrow. I'll be going up on Friday. The original plan had been to move her to his sister's next week. The moving has been delayed, but we're still going up to spend some time with her and maybe get some of the things in the garage and house sorted out and packed up. A part of life you know will come someday, but never easy when it arrives.

Hope everyone has a good Wednesday.


----------



## Andra

Good morning.  It's muggy and 74 in Austin today.  We are taking turns sneezing - not sure what's up with that.

Hugs to LL and II from me and my family.


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Good Morning

Beautiful day in Twin Falls, Idaho...sunny, breezy 80s.

Prayers are with you LL


----------



## crebel

Blessings and {{{hugs}}} LL and II.  Will keep you both in my thoughts.


----------



## loonlover

Good morning.

Thanks for the hugs and prayers.

II was on his way a little before 9 this morning. He'll have some time with his mom without others there tomorrow. We're still not sure what all we can get done this trip. His sister has some health issues also, so we're just going to see what happens when all of us get there.

I've got a few things to do around the house before I go and finish packing.  I'll have plenty to keep me busy today.

Hope everyone has a good day.


----------



## Jane917

It is 62 degrees and overcast right now, but the prediction for later today is record winds and rain. How can this be in June, even if we do live in rain country?


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Good Morning

Breezy 70s on queue in Twin Falls, Idaho with a nice weekend ahead.

Happy Friday, All

_Be Excellent to Each Other_


----------



## *DrDLN* (dr.s.dhillon)

Good morning you all. It's going to be unusually hot in N. California for next few days.....


----------



## Jane917

The good weather is finally coming to SW Washington for a few days. It will be in the 80s today.


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Good Morning

Lovely day in SE Idaho.....breezy 70s, perfect for a hike at The City of Rocks National Reserve followed by a steak dinner at a local favorite spot.










Hope everyone is having a great weekend.


----------



## loonlover

Good evening.

We both made it to Kansas with no difficulties. Not sure what we will get accomplished while we are here, but II's sister will be here tomorrow and maybe some decisions will be made then.

I will be unplugged for the rest of my stay as I forgot to pack my power cord.  Might be a good thing.

Hope everyone is having a good weekend.


----------



## NapCat (retired)

(...to celebrate, my God Daughter had a baby boy this morning !!)

Have a great day everyone !!


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Good Morning

Spectacular sunrise in Twin Falls, Idaho....headed to 90s. I should be staying in the office today (no A/C, no windows.....ugh).

Have a great Monday


----------



## Andra

Good morning.
It's a skeleton holiday for state workers in Texas today, but I am at work.  Someone who shall remain nameless scheduled a big meeting tomorrow and we had to come in to set up for it...  That is the one part of my job that is getting annoying.  The bigwigs show up and everything is set up and ready to go and they don't realize how long and how many people it takes to get it to that point.
Ginger had a blast last week.  I went to their showcase Friday and the young man who was working with her was great.  I think they were the 2nd or 3rd best group out there.  Of course they were smart enough to run her on her leash - she definitely would have gotten the zoomies with all the audience on the field.
We went to San Antonio on Saturday to see the comedian Brian Regan.  I am still randomly laughing about the show.
Have a great week.


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Good Morning

We are expecting mid 90s with showers in Twin Falls, Idaho and folks here are dying at the thought......meanwhile 125 is expected at my home in Nevada !!

Have a great day !


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Good Morning from Twin Falls, Idaho










Breezy 80s today and I am off for some field work.

Summer is officially here
Have a great day


----------



## loonlover

Good morning.

Welcome home to humidity levels of 94%. We're to be in the upper 80s today and I'm hoping the humidity drops a little before I head out to mow. 

I arrived home last evening. It sure was nice to sleep in my own bed. II will come home tomorrow. I think his Mom's garage will be pretty cleaned out by the time he leaves. The attic was sorted through while I was there Monday. 

Hope everyone's week is going well.


----------



## Jane917

Thoughts and prayers are with you, Loon Lover, in this difficult time.

The heat wave is starting to hit the PNW. We expect record temps in the 90s for the weekend.


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Good Morning

Beautiful day on queue in Twin Falls, Idaho......sunny, breezy 70s. I am in the office today, but may have to take a lunch outside somewhere.....

Have a great day !


----------



## loonlover

Thanks for the thoughts, Jane.

Good morning.

76 here and is expected to be slightly cooler than yesterday. Thunderstorms possible later in the day. At least they aren't here as early as was forecast yesterday.

A run to the grocery on today's agenda, then a little food prep. Other than that, just waiting for II to get home. Haven't heard yet if he is on his way.

Hope everyone has a wonderful day.


----------



## Andra

Good morning.
We are still starting the days in the 70s and finishing them in the 90s.
It has been pleasant in the back yard after work since it's been breezy.  Without the breeze it is HOT.


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Good Morning

Sunny, breezy 80s in Twin Falls, Idaho.....with a nice weekend coming up.

Happy Friday, all !!


----------



## Andra

TGIF!

It looks like it's going to be HOT this weekend.  The high for today is supposed to be 101 with a heat index closer to 110.


----------



## loonlover

Good morning.

76 degrees heading to 89 with a possibility still of thunderstorms this afternoon.

I'm going out to lunch with fellow retirees today. I don't think we've gotten together since February so I'm looking forward to it.

II was home in time for us to go out to eat last night. I think he's tired enough he won't really notice I'm gone for a while today.

Hope everyone's weekend gets off to a good start.


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Good Morning

Sunny and high 80s in Twin Falls, Idaho.....folks here think that is hot. Meanwhile, my Ranger friends from Death Valley have sent me these photos:



















Hope everyone is having a great (and cool) weekend.


----------



## loonlover

Good morning.

A limb fell across a power line about 5PM last evening. Power restored at 11 this AM. At least it was fairly cool overnight and we were able to sleep. And we had enough propane to keep the generator going so we didn't lose anything in the fridge or freezer. Those propane tanks will be filled shortly, tho. We're to be in the 80s for the next few days, at least.

Hope your weekend is going well.


----------



## loonlover

Good morning.

A pleasant 66 degrees this morning. And I had power so I could make coffee. So dependent on that electricity. 

Have a peaceful Sunday.


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Good Morning

We are headed to a warm, windless day in Twin Falls....I think I am going to pack a picnic lunch, take my Kindle and go to a Riverside Park....there could even be a nap involved !!

Hope everyone is having a restful weekend.


----------



## Jane917

It was 102 in the Portland area yesterday. Today is supposed to be slightly cooler, but at 7am it was already 75 degrees.


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Good Grief, it is Monday Morning already !!

We expect to break 100 degrees in Twin Falls today.....but I will be safe and snug in my air free/window free office.....buried under paperwork....giggle

Have a great day


----------



## Ava_Red

What a lovely thread! 

Good morning everyone. 

The house is quiet. I've got my breakfast made and I'm sitting near the back door with the door open to the cool morning air. The house is quiet since I'm the only one awake and I'm loving it.


----------



## loonlover

Good morning, and welcome Ava.

We're at a pleasant 65 degrees this morning.  

Grocery shopping on my agenda today. Kind of took it easy this weekend so better do some chores today.

Hope everyone has a good Monday.


----------



## Jane917

Our heat wave has passed. We spent 2 days in triple digits, but are back to mid-70s today. It will be nice to spend some time outside. Have a good week, everyone!


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Welcome Ava !










Good Morning from Twin Falls, Idaho where we are expecting a lovely breezy day in the 80s...and I expect to stay in the office.....but may sneak out for lunch in a nearby park overlooking the Snake River Gorge.

Have a great day.


----------



## loonlover

Good morning.

62 degrees heading to 85. Not bad weather for the last week of June.

Haircuts and household chores in the minimal plans for the day.

Hope everyone has a good day.


----------



## Andra

Welcome Ava.

Good morning.  73 and foggy in Austin - decent start to the day.  I bet it gets pretty hot in an hour or so.
I am trying to rearrange my entire week.  One of my uncles passed away on Sunday and the services are on Thursday and I'm supposed to be in Rockport teaching an Outlook class.  I hope I can find a way to easily reschedule the class.
Have a great week everyone!


----------



## Ava_Red

Thank you for all the warm welcomes everyone!


----------



## Ava_Red

A suprising 48 degrees (F). The door is open, the sun is still making its way across the land, and the birds are singing.  A very beautiful day.


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Good Morning

60 in Twin Falls, Idaho headed to the 80s....I have to find a way out of the office today !!

Have a great day !!


----------



## loonlover

Good morning. 

66 degrees but 98% humidity. May wait until that drops before venturing outside.

Hope everyone has a good day.


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Good Morning

Another lovely day in Twin Falls, Idaho.....still high triple digits back home in Nevada though and while I am a bit homesick, I am glad to be here right now.

Have a great day !


----------



## loonlover

Good morning.

72 degrees and cloudy. Still not bad for this time of year as we are pretty much staying below 90 for our highs.

Fresh blueberry muffins in the plans for breakfast this morning. Other than that, no definite plans for the day.

Have a good one.


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Good Morning from Twin Falls, Idaho

Beautiful day on queue....and it is Hawaiian Shirt Friday.

Have a great day all

LL...you can pass some of those blueberry muffins around !! MMmmmm


----------



## loonlover

Good morning.

Another warm, but not hot day in store for us. Maybe a little yard work for me. Otherwise, no definite plans for the day. We are savoring the time we spend together in retirement.

Hope y'all have a great day.


----------



## loonlover

Good morning and Happy Canada Day to all our Canadian friends.

We had thunderstorms overnight with the possibility of more this afternoon. About right for the first of July.  

Hope everyone is having a great weekend.


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Congratulations to our friends north...


----------



## Andra

It's morning somewhere, but not in Rockport, TX. We are vacationing and introducing Ginger to the beach. She can swim really well - she is just a little short to deal with constant waves so we spend lots of time walking in and out of the water. She slipped her harness once and wanted to run around instead of coming back when called. We definitely need to get that recall down much better!


----------



## loonlover

Good morning.

69 degrees here with a high of 90 expected. We heard someone shooting fireworks last night. At least with close to an inch of rainfall yesterday, fire danger is low.

II works 3-11 today. He hasn't worked in three weeks so will seem a little strange. I plan on doing some housework while he's gone.

Hope you have a peaceful Sunday.


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Good Morning

Headed to partly cloudy 90s. I have a good friend coming to visit for the day and I have going to give him the "Grand Tour" of Twin Falls...looking forward to a fun day.

Hope everyone is having a restful Sunday


----------



## Jane917

Beautiful day here in the high 70s. 

Happy Birthday, Leslie!


----------



## Sean Sweeney

Goooood morning. Going to be a warm one today, but thankfully not as warm as the last few days. And tomorrow is supposed to be even better.

Have a great day, everyone.


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Good Morning

We are headed to humid, high 90s in Twin Falls and the place is crawling with holiday tourists.....I think I am just as happy I am working indoors today.

Hope everyone is having a safe and fun weekend


----------



## loonlover

Good morning.

Looks like we're in for some more thunderstorms today. Our poodle doesn't like thunder so I guess I'll have a close companion today.

Have a good day.


----------



## loonlover

Good morning and Happy Fourth of July.

It is warm this morning, but we are not to get as hot as usual on July 4th.

Hope everyone enjoys their celebrations and stays safe if they are traveling.


----------



## NapCat (retired)




----------



## Jane917

Happy 4th, my friends!


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Good Morning

We are headed over 100 in Twin Falls, Idaho !! Chilly compared to the 108 at home....

I had the best seat in the house for the Fireworks last night as my top floor hotel room overlooked the display area....too kool.

Have a great day.


----------



## loonlover

Good morning.

More than an inch of rain has fallen since midnight and rain is predicted for the next several hours. I have an errand to run this morning. Otherwise it looks like a day for indoor projects.

Hope everyone has a good day.


----------



## Jane917

A beautiful morning in the PNW. Headed to 87 degrees this afternoon. Have a good day!


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Good Morning from Twin Falls, Idaho

67 headed to 100. I will be shackled to my desk all day, so the temperatures will not be an issue.

Have a great day !!


----------



## loonlover

Good morning.

We are at 72 this morning, heading to the upper 80s with a chance of more storms. Those expected overnight didn't materialize so maybe the next round won't either. The front yard is rather squishy right now.

Have a great Thursday.


----------



## NapCat (retired)

*It's FRIDAY !!
*









_*Have a great day !*_


----------



## loonlover

Good morning.

Friday? I thought every day was Friday. Hope yours is a good one.


----------



## loonlover

Good morning.

71 degrees after an early morning thunderstorm. Those are supposed to end by noon, then clear skies for much of the next week.

I wore myself out mowing yesterday. Think today will be a reading day.

Have a great Saturday.


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Good Morning from a hot and humid Twin Falls, Idaho....headed to 100+

I am going to take a drive up to Sun Valley for cooler temperatures, beautiful scenery, a gondola ride and lunch with a view.










Hope everyone is having a great weekend !!


----------



## loonlover

Good morning.

Nice and sunny with an expected high of 92.

II is scheduled to work tonight. Since he'll be sleeping late, a big breakfast will greet him when he awakes. Other than that, no plans for the day.

Hope you have a peaceful Sunday.


----------



## Leslie

Good morning,

It's a beautiful morning here on the porch. Hannah and I are off to see Guys and Dolls this afternoon. Fun times--looking forward to it!

Have a great Sunday everyone!

L


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Good Morning

We are in for another hot/humid day in Twin Falls, Idaho. Yesterday's drive through the Sawtooth Mountains was just spectacular with blankets of wildflowers.










I think today will be a "down day" of laundry, bill paying and naps.

Hope everyone is having a restful Sunday


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Happy Monday !

Sunny 90s in Twin Falls, Idaho with a nice week on queue. I am in the office today safe from the frenzied tourist mobs !

Hope everyone has a great week !!


----------



## loonlover

Good morning.

Today is our 46th wedding anniversary. Doesn't seem like it could possibly have been that long. Our only plans are to eat out.  II may sleep a while this morning since he worked all night.

Hope you have a good day.


----------



## NapCat (retired)

loonlover said:


> Today is our 46th wedding anniversary.


----------



## Andra

Well, I typed something this morning and I don't know where it went.  So here is take 2...

Happy Monday!
Happy anniversary LL and II.  My family wishes you many more.

It is hot in Austin this week.  I wish we were still at the beach.  Ginger is volunteering at camp again this week.  She was really excited when I dropped her off this morning.  She couldn't wait to get out of the car.


----------



## Nicksm28

A little late for the morning but good afternoon! It is sunny and hot here in Colorado today (94 degrees), so that cooler weather is sounding good!


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Good Morning from Twin Falls, Idaho

Sunny 90s with a breeze and I am off for a round of meetings.....should be a good trip.

Have a great day !


----------



## loonlover

Good morning.  

We're at 72 degrees and heading to the 90s again.

Looks like some housework better be on the agenda today. Otherwise, no plans other than staying cool.

Hope everyone has a great Tuesday.


----------



## Andra

Good morning.
It's only 80 degrees now, but it's going to get a lot hotter by this afternoon.
I am trying to ignore Prime Day, but so far I've purchased an extra Dot via Alexa to earn a $10 credit and purchased an expensive Kindle book from my Wishlist to receive a credit.
Have a great day!


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Good Morning

Again another nice day on queue in Twin Falls, Idaho, however I have a huge amount of work on my desk, so will have to lock myself in my office today.

Have a great day !!


----------



## loonlover

Good morning.

Another fairly hot day in store. The heat index has been over 110 the last couple of days. No fun being outside.

II was asked to work 7-3 today and tomorrow. This is the first time he has worked that shift. With no events going on this month, they should be pretty easy days for him although he didn't enjoy getting up that early.

My HP laptop was on its last legs so my anniversary gift was an ASUS ChromeBook. So far I am really enjoying it. Nice to have a working keyboard again. I managed with the onscreen keyboard, but limited what typing I did.

Hope everyone has a good day.


----------



## Andra

Good morning!
It is nice here right now, but that will change by about lunchtime.
I stayed fairly restrained yesterday.  I only purchased a few movies and some colored pencils in addition to the Dot.  DH got a portable gas grill to take with us when we go camping.

Have a wonderful day!


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Good Morning

Hot & Humid is SE Idaho.....I have a three hour drive to a county where I have 54 site inspections to complete....then drive back to Twin Falls.....It is going to be a very long day.

Hope all is well with everyone


----------



## loonlover

Good morning.

Not sure I am cut out for early morning risings anymore. I know I'll have a few later in the year, but kind of hoping II doesn't work this shift very much. I like my leisurely approach to making coffee and savoring it before jumping into the day's objectives. One of the best things about retirement is not having to wake to an alarm on a daily basis.

Hope your day is a good one.


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Good Morning and Happy Friday

Still hot and humid in Twin Falls, Idaho. I have field work this afternoon which will be uncomfortable, but definitely followed by a dip in the pool.

Hope everyone is has fun plans for the weekend !!


----------



## loonlover

Good morning.

We are supposed to be a little cooler today with a slight possibility of thunderstorms in the early afternoon. I'm trying to convince myself to do some mowing this morning. I still enjoy the big back yard that was so nice when the boys were young but it is a bit more of a chore now than it was then.

Hope everyone's weekend gets off to a good start.


----------



## Andra

Happy Friday!
DH and I went to the camp showcase this morning.  Ginger was awesome!  They even did some Agility jumps that we haven't done in our classes yet.  And she aced all of them!

edit to remove photos


----------



## loonlover

Good morning.

Yay for Ginger. It looks like camp was good for her and the kids involved.

I did get the back yard mowed yesterday. A thunderstorm rumbled through very shortly after I finished. We didn't get much rain from the storm but the cooler temperatures afterward were a plus.

I was awake earlier than usual this morning. Probably means I'll be dragging later in the day.

Hope you are having a good weekend.


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Good Morning !
_
AT LAST ! We get to meet Ginger !! ....an impressive debut, indeed..._

Humid and headed to triple digits in Twin Falls, Idaho. I have a huge amount of work to finish before moving to another office at the end of the week, so this will be a working weekend. This part of Idaho is already tourist infested and the merchants are in a feeding frenzy over the anticipated solar eclipse. My hotel is raising its rates to $1,200/night, three night minimum !!! Gas over $3.00/gallon, etc. I sure miss my little ranch in remote Nevada....

Have a fun and relaxing weekend.


----------



## geoffthomas

Good morning all from Derwood.  It is 85 here today.  Was 93 yesterday.
I have not been around much recently.  My wife's sister's husband was in hospice care and passed on the 9th.  We drove to Ohio to see him two weeks before and had a pleasant time - all of us knowing what was coming.  Now arrangements are being made for the memorial service.  We will travel again for that.
Other things going on.
LL - happy belated wedding anniversary.
I hope everyone is being good to each other.


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Good Morning

Nice day in Twin Falls, Idaho.










Prayers and Sympathies to you and your family, Geoff....Good to see you back, You have been missed at the Kindle Breakfast Table.

Hope everyone is having a restful Sunday


----------



## loonlover

Good morning.

It is a muggy, cloudy morning here but no rain in the forecast. No plans for the day, just doing what needs to be done as far as feeding us and whatever else comes to mind.

Thanks, Geoff, and it is good to hear from you. Very sorry to hear about the reason for your travels. Prayers and thoughts heading your way.

Hope everyone has a peaceful Sunday.


----------



## loonlover

Good morning.

70 degrees with 98% humidity at the moment. Hoping the humidity level drops some before I head out to mow the front yard. The high is expected to be in the mid 90s today. I'm not complaining as I remember too many years that we were in the 100's for multiple days in July.

II has to work tonight; just one of four he is scheduled for this month. Nothing going on at the arena until August 3.

Hope your week is off to a great start.


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Good Morning and Happy Monday

Sunny 90s on queue. This is my last week in Twin Falls, Idaho and I have lots to do. Today will be interesting as I am doing field inspections via drone ! Fascinating technology.

Hope everyone has a great week.


----------



## geoffthomas

It is 83 now on the porch.  Headed to a high of 85.  Partly Sunny today with no expectation of rain.


----------



## dbonline

Good morning and happy Monday everyone! It's a comfortable morning weather wise and a nice break from the heat! Good way to start the week. Hope you all have a great day and great week ahead!


----------



## geoffthomas

It is now 70 on the way up to 89 - maybe some T-storms later.
We had a line of T-storms develop yesterday late afternoon. Provided some nice rain. Some places got 2.4 inches in a short time so there was some flooding. Always a good idea to have your house on other than the lowest point around.


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Good Morning from Twin Falls, Idaho

Sunny 90s on queue. I have a ton of work stacked up and only three days to clear it out....shackled to my desk once again.....sigh

Hope everyone is having a great week.


----------



## loonlover

Good morning.

Looks like another hot day in store. I won't have to spend much time outside today, at least.

Hope you have a great Tuesday.


----------



## Andra

Good morning.  It was cooler this morning, but already muggy.  I bet it's hot and humid by the time I leave work.
I was off yesterday to take my mom to the cardiologist.  She had to do a stress test, but I think I was stressing just as much as she was.
Were those really the first photos I've posted of Ginger?  It's so hard to believe that she's only been with us a year (well, almost).

Hugs Geoff.  Good to see you.

Be excellent to each other!


----------



## dbonline

Good morning all, Today seems to be a bit cooler this morning but it is sure to warm up, nothing like enjoying a morning coffee on the balcony in this weather.


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Good Morning from Twin Falls, Idaho

Another day in the 90s....we have upper management visiting the office today, so I will be busy with them all day, but will also have a working lunch at my favorite restaurant in town with a spectacular view of the Snake River Gorge.



















Welcome to "DB" and everyone have a wonderful day !


----------



## loonlover

Good morning.

77 degrees and heading to 93. It is supposed to be cooler than yesterday. Certainly hope so.

Plans for today are to watch the Braves game and see if they can beat the Cubs. Since it is a day game, don't imagine I'll push myself to do much after that.

Have a good day.


----------



## dbonline

Good Morning all! Today is a beautiful morning in my neck of the woods, sun is just getting up birds are singing and i had my morning smoothie, tomorrow my fiance and I have a prenatal appointment to check on the progress of our little bundle.


----------



## Andra

Good morning.
I spent the beginning of the day at Discount Tire.  I love my sports car, but not when I have to buy tires!  
Since this appears like it's going to be a stressful week, I am trying to be proactive about finding relaxing ideas.  I've got some new books, new music, new movies, and my puppy!

Have a wonderful day!


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Good Morning

My last day in Twin Falls, Idaho will be sunny 90s. I have a busy day shutting down the office and packing my car. Unfortunately, I do not get to go home. Tomorrow, I head straight to my next assignment.....

Have a great day !!


----------



## loonlover

Good morning.

We have a heat advisory in place through tomorrow evening. I'll definitely be spending most of my time inside.

Yesterday didn't turn out quite as expected. The power went out a little before noon and came back on a little after 4 PM. Texts from the power company stated the outage was caused by public inflicted damage. We figure someone hit a power pole somewhere in the area. It was hot enough that without a generator, I'm afraid we would have lost some food in the refrigerator. But with the generator we were able to keep the refrigerator and the freezer going and have a fan blowing on us. The house was hot enough, though, that I used that as an excuse to eat supper out.

Safe travels, NapCat.

Hope everyone has a good day.


----------



## Andra

Good morning.
It's one more day closer to Friday!


----------



## dbonline

Good morning all! so today is a gloomy morning, we have a doctor's appointment today to check up on our little girl, hope you all have a very beautiful day.


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Good Morning

Cat is on the move.....










I am driving up to Spokane, Washington today. I have never been there and it looks like a wonderful city.










I will actually be working out of our office in Coeur d/Alene, Idaho...another beautiful spot.










Have a great day and

_Be Excellent to Each Other_


----------



## loonlover

Good morning.

We're in for another hot day. I have a mammogram scheduled for 9:30. Sure glad I made the appointment for fairly early in the day. 

I'll also need to stop and buy a sympathy card while I am out. My cousin let me know this week that her father died on Tuesday in Phoenix. He was 93. I do come from long lived ancestry. Once his family moved across the country, we didn't have a lot of contact. But I do have fond memories of Thanksgivings our families spent together when we all lived in Kansas.

Hope your Friday is a good one and your weekend is off to a good start.


----------



## dbonline

Good Morning all! well today is already off to a hot muggy start, my fiance and I do have plans to get out of the apartment and enjoy the day at some point, I hope everyone else is having a great day as well.


----------



## Andra

Good Morning and Happy Friday!
Today was parent show-off day at camp again.
DH wasn't able to go do I don't have any awesome photos of Ginger to share, but she nailed every obstacle today.  And she didn't try to run around - she stayed focused on the course.  That is a very big deal for her since the obstacles have always been easy for her.  She just tends to head out to the crowd to be sociable...  Can you tell I'm a proud Mommy?
They have one more week of camp, but I don't know yet if they will need Ginger.  I'll find out on Sunday.

Safe travels Napcat!
I'm sorry about your uncle LL, but very glad that you have some good memories.

Have a great weekend everyone!  I think we are going to Inks Lake tomorrow early so we can leave before it gets too hot.


----------



## loonlover

Good morning.

We're still under a heat advisory so plan on staying in and doing things as I feel inclined to. So far, that means not much.

I've stayed up late the last 2 nights watching the Braves' on the west coast so a nap might be in order also. Most of the time I don't succeed in watching the entire game when they are on that late. Makes it easier when they are winning the games.

Hope you are having a great weekend. Stay cool.


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Good Morning from Spokane, WA

57 now and headed to sunny 90s. I had a delightful drive up here yesterday through beautiful countryside. I will be working out of our office in Coeur d'Arlene, Idaho, but that is a popular resort area, so no hotels were available; which is why I had to stay in Spokane. I have a beautiful top floor corner room which spectacular views of the city and river. The hotel is actually in the River Walk Park....










I think am going to enjoy my time off. (This assignment is making up for winters in Minnesota and driving in Austin !)

Today, I am off exploring !

Hope everyone is having a fun weekend.


----------



## Jane917

SW Washington has had a string of gorgeous days, and today is no exception. Mornings start out cool, temp rises slowly to high 70s/low 80s. We are heading in to Portland today. I am sure there will be many boaters in the Columbia River all day long. 

NapCat, enjoy Spokane. We spend every New Years' Eve there at the Davenport. I think it is a lovely city.


----------



## dbonline

Good morning everyone, today is kind of gloomy but we still have some of the heat, I am glad it's Saturday get to spend time doing some catch up with some work and spending time with my family.


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Jane917 said:


> "...We spend every New Years' Eve there at the Davenport..."


What a wonderful and elegant tradition !!! Needless to say, I am not staying there on the government rate !! giggle


----------



## Jane917

NapCat said:


> What a wonderful and elegant tradition !!! Needless to say, I am not staying there on the government rate !! giggle


Actually, we get a pretty good government rate (teacher, fire fighter).


----------



## loonlover

Good morning.

Already up to 81 degrees with humidity at 91%. Not a lot of activity in my neighborhood this weekend.

II works 3-11 today. I know that arena is going to be hot with no events since June 12th. The office he sits in is not air conditioned, something we don't understand as there is someone in there 24/7. I will say he stands the heat better than I do. I plan on doing a few chores that are easier done when no one is here to interrupt.

Hope everyone has a peaceful Sunday.


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Good Morning

....so a lady friend and I walked through the Riverfront Park last evening and came across a band playing music from our youth....there were folks in our age group (70s) dancing like they were 17.....yes, 'da cat went dancing..










..good grief, what was I thinking ?? Can hardly move today (....and no, alcohol was not a factor, giggle)

There is a lot of smoke from wildfires around Spokane, Washington...and headed to humid 90s, so I will get out and about early and head to the pool then indoors this afternoon

Hope everyone is having a restful Sunday.


----------



## dbonline

Good morning to you all, today is having a slow start to it all but we have lots to do, hoping my fiance and i can find some time to relax today.


----------



## loonlover

Good morning.

74 degrees heading to 96 with a slight chance of a thunderstorm a couple of times during the day. It poured long enough  at the arena in N Little Rock that II thought he might have to turn on the pumps in the loading dock, but we hardly had a drop fall here at the house. The clouds did cool things off enough that I was able to mow the part of the back yard with the heaviest, tallest grass, though.

I need to buy a few groceries today, but otherwise it will be a typical day of doing what we want, when we want.

Have a good day.


----------



## Andra

Good morning.
It is cooler in Austin this morning after the rain storm yesterday.  But we will be back up near 100 by the end of the day.
On Saturday we took Ginger to Inks Lake and she had a great time playing in the water and chasing ducks.  Then we did an Agility Workshop in the evening.
Sunday was her one-year adoption anniversary.  I can't believe it's already been a year!


edit to remove photos


----------



## Jane917

A cool 58  right no, but expected up to 87 today. This morning I am getting back in to my daily walk with my neighbor. I have been quite lax lately. Have a good week, everyone!


----------



## dbonline

Good morning everyone! Today has started out a little on the chilly side, hoping it warms up just a little later, my fiance has a prenatal class today she is 27 weeks tomorrow, October is fast approaching.


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Good Morning from Spokane, WA

My first work day in Coeur d'Alene was hectic, barely got to the office and was called out for field work 2 hours away in a most beautiful area. Today's priority is setting up my office and organizing projects.

Hope everyone's week is going well.


----------



## loonlover

Good morning.

Nothing on the agenda today, but will try to stay cool while doing whatever I get around to doing.

Hope you have a good day.


----------



## Andra

Good morning.  It is cloudy and cool (for July) this morning.
We have had rain showers pop up out of nowhere the past two days.  It's been weird.


Have a wonderful day.


----------



## dbonline

Good morning, Today has started out on a great note getting some good work done, we are 91 days till our baby girl is due and we can't be more excited.


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Good Morning

Headed to breezy 90s in the Spokane/Coeur d'Alene region. I am spending the day doing field work in an incredibly beautiful area and with some very cool folks. Looking forward to a long but fun day.

Hope everyone's week is going well.


----------



## loonlover

Good morning.

Another hot day in store. May try to get out and trim the back yard this morning. Dew is too heavy to mow very early. We have hair cuts scheduled so we will get out of the house today. Also have a couple of other errands I hope to take care of while we are out. 

Hope you have a wonderful day.


----------



## Andra

Good morning.
I am finally getting back on my normal schedule after several weeks of coming in later.  I even had time for a walk before work!

Have a great day.


----------



## dbonline

Good morning, today is we are having a slow start, my fiance is still really tired and I have a lot of work to do, thankfully she helps me out when I need it.


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Good Morning All !!

We have another lovely day on queue. I am going to try to stay in the office today "catching up". Our office is on the campus of Northern Idaho which is beautiful....you can walk to a nearby beach on Coeur d'Alene Lake which many do for lunch. I hope to have time to do that.

Have a great day !!


----------



## loonlover

Good morning.

78 degrees heading to the upper 90s again. I am ready for the heat advisories to go away.

Laundry is the chore of the day. Otherwise, who knows?

Hope you have a great Thursday.


----------



## Andra

Good morning!

Is it Friday yet?  I don't know why this week feels like it's crawling...


----------



## dbonline

well it's actually noon for me but i still wanted to come and say good morning to everyone. Today looks like a busy day for us trying to get things done.


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Good Morning and yes Andra we made it to Friday !!!

Hot day lined up in Spokane, but I have field work up in the mountains. Looking forward to it.










Have a great day


----------



## Andra

Happy Friday!
I am getting a slow start today because I have an appointment at Texas Orthopedics so someone can look at my knees. In spite of trying to do the stretches and exercises on my own, my knees are still hurting. It is time for some extra help.
I am enjoying a leisurely breakfast in the backyard with Ginger.
Have a great day!


----------



## loonlover

Good morning.

Friday, you say? Seems like the week flew by. I do remember those days, though, when I thought a week would never end. Not one of those fond memories.

Hope everyone's weekend gets off to a good start.


----------



## dbonline

Good afternoon everyone, My fiance and I have been hard at work this morning, just had lunch and now back to the grind. Just wanted to stop in and say hello.


----------



## geoffthomas

80 was the high. We were expecting Thunderstorms starting around eleven am and continuing for around 24 hours. Sometimes expecting Heavy Thunderstorms.  And thus far it has been an accurate prediction.  I managed to get out and check that the gutters were "clear" before the rains started.


----------



## loonlover

Good morning.

A thunderstorm roared through late yesterday evening, dropping about 1 1/2 inches of rain. But, temperatures are only to be in the upper 80s the next few days so I'll take it. At least it hit before I did my evening watering.

Hope you are having a great weekend.


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Good Morning

A beautiful warm and sunny day in Spokane, Washington.

I am off to explore the Riverfront Park and Downtown.....followed by a nap next to the pool.

Have a great weekend and....

_"BE EXCELLENT TO EACH OTHER"_


----------



## geoffthomas

Well we got up late this morning - slept in till 8.
It is 68 our there now and the high is expected to just hit 72 today.
We got a lot of rain yesterday and last night - the end of it will come through in a couple of hours - about 4 hours of rain showers this afternoon before it stops. We already have had over 5 inches of rain here. Our property sits on kind of high ground so we have very little to worry about with too much rain other than if we had a gutter or roof problem or if something dammed up the flow of water - otherwise we ignore the current flood warnings.


----------



## loonlover

Good morning.

It is a pleasant 66 degrees out there and our expected high is to be in the 80s. Of course, yesterday's wasn't supposed to reach the 90s but it did. Maybe we'll have a little better luck today.

No plans although we should at least go for a drive or something today.

Hope everyone has a peaceful Sunday.


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Good Morning

Sunny and warm day in Spokane, Washington. The U.S. Air Force THUNDERBIRDS are performing in an airshow at Fairchild AFB, so that is where I am headed today.










Hope everyone is having a restful Sunday


----------



## geoffthomas

It is 76 now with 80 the high later. Sunny today. Nice.
This weekend is the 1 year anniversary of the terrible flooding in Ellicott City, MD. You may have seen video on the evening news of cars being swept down the street and people with them. Well they have re-opened much of Ellicott City and provided rain water diversion. So all the inches of rain the past two days (creepy that it is on the anniversary) did not cause any problems this year.


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Good Morning

Looks like a triple digit day coming up in Spokane, Washington....however, 'da Cat is on his way to Priest Lake in the mountain country of Idaho for field work.










Long drive, but should be breathtaking.

Happy Monday, everyone


----------



## loonlover

Good morning.

67 degrees heading to a high in the upper 80s. Mowing the back yard seems to need to be on the agenda for today. Other wise, not sure what I'll find interesting enough to do.

Hope your week is off to a good start.


----------



## Andra

Good morning.  It was nice outside when I first got up, but I bet it gets hot this afternoon.
Ginger is at camp again this week - she's popular!
I am doing physical therapy for my silly knee.  The orthopedic guy says that I am getting old - the spacing on the inside of my knee is getting smaller.  I just want it to stop hurting.  I've been swimming more lately to see if that will keep my activity up and keep the impact to my knees down.
Have an excellent week!


----------



## Jane917

Triple digits and record setting temps here in the PNW this week.


----------



## *DrDLN* (dr.s.dhillon)

Good Morning you all from Bay area. Temp in 70s....


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Good Morning

Another hot day in Spokane.....yesterday's trip was truly spectacular.

Looks like I will be in the office for the rest of the week.

Have a great day.


----------



## loonlover

Good morning.

70 degrees this morning and heading to 83 or so.

Looks like it was a good idea for me to mow the whole yard yesterday. We are apparently in thunderstorm alley for all but one of the next 10 days as we have a 40-60% possibility of storms for those days. Sure am glad the weatherman doesn't always get it right.

Have a great Tuesday.


----------



## Andra

Good morning.
It's hard to believe that today is the first day of August.
Hope you are having a great week.


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Good Morning

There is an amazing red/orange sunrise in Spokane, WA this morning....unfortunately it is due to thick smoke from wildfires......high temperatures and smoke are forecast for the rest of the week.

I am staying in the office today, buried under paperwork.....

Hope everyone's week is going well.


----------



## loonlover

Good morning.

Almost 3 inches of rain fell yesterday afternoon in a very short time. Part of both the front and back yards looked like ponds for a little while. I hope it doesn't rain that much on each of the other days rain is forecast.

II works the next 2 nights as we finally have a concert scheduled for tomorrow night. He should also get his schedule for August since he does work some when nothing is happening. I'll have to keep it quiet the next two days, as if that is a problem.

Have a great day.


----------



## Jane917

Forecast is for 104 today and 105 tomorrow. No, I don't live in the desert, but in the cool Pacific Northwest, just north of Portland. We have A/C, but only 1/3 of Portland and Seattle have A/C. Stay cool, everyone!


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Good Morning from a smoky Spokane, WA

...forest fires are still burning around us.....and triple digit temperatures on top of it.
I have field work today in the mountains so I should be out of it.
_
IT IS FRIDAY ! BE EXCELLENT TO EACH OTHER !!!
_


----------



## loonlover

Good morning. 

But I disagree with NapCat that it is Friday. But I did glance at the calendar to double check before I typed that.

The concert for tonight has been canceled. Based on the next event scheduled, I will go around 10 weeks without working. In the 10 years I have been at the arena, I have never gone that long without there being a meeting, or trade show, or something similar even if there hasn't been a concert. II will still work tonight, it just won't be a busy night as originally expected.

Hope everyone has a good day and stay cool in the PNW.


----------



## Andra

Good morning.  It's cool and rainy in Austin today.
I did a double-take also - it's Thursday here...

Have a great day!


----------



## Jane917

It is Thursday here in the PNW too, NapCat! At 7 am it is 74 degrees outside. The skies are hazy from smoke, but nothing like it is in central and eastern WA. We are supposed to get to triple digits today, then cool off to the 90s. Many things have been canceled around here due to the heat. Stay cool!


----------



## NapCat (retired)




----------



## loonlover

Good morning.

Should be mostly cloudy today with highs in the 80s. The potential for a lot of rain does not arrive until Sunday. I hope the forecast for the next week turns out to not be very accurate.

II worked last night but now we have 2 weeks before he works again. I am hoping to work the next scheduled event, but it is one that those who work are specifically asked to work. That usually includes me, but you never know for sure. That being 2 weeks away, I plan on pushing for us maybe getting some project around the house started. Some of those projects depend on the weather, however.

Hope your weekend gets off to a good start.


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Drat ! Here it is ANOTHER Friday.......

While working in a remote area yesterday afternoon I got a flat tire. While installing the spare, the rinky-dink jack moved and damaged rocker panel........so today I have to exchange the car and fill out endless paperwork for AVIS/FEMA.....sigh It would probably be easier just to buy a new car !! giggle

Meanwhile it is hot and very smokey in Spokane.

Hope everyone has fun weekend plans.


----------



## Andra

Happy Friday!!
I had PT for my knee this morning.  I didn't do much, but I hurt worse now than I did before I went in...
Ginger and I have a day of training sessions tomorrow.  One is on fitness, one is agility, and the last one is tricks.  I'm looking forward to it.

Have a great weekend!


----------



## loonlover

Good morning.

Looks like a nice day in store. Not much of a chance for rain today which means it will probably pour at some point.

No specific plans for today, but I could stand to vacuum. Might or might not happen, tho.

Hope you are having a good weekend.


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Good Morning
























Very smoky Spokane.....or is that spoky in Smokane ? Visibility is under 3 miles. I was going to go for a scenic drive, but that be a disappointment today....guess I will explore downtown shops.

Have a great weekend


----------



## Jane917

NapCat, sorry about that smoke in Spokane. I lived in Wenatchee before moving to Clark County (SW WA), and endured many a smoky summer. Today in Ridgefield the smoke has cleared and the temp dropped last night to a more normal 65. It is supposed to get to high 80s today, which is a whole lot better than the triple digits we have been seeing.


----------



## dbonline

Good Morning! been busy at work and very busy with appointments recently, my fiance and I have just gotten the OB who will be following her pregnancy. We found out our due date changed so baby will be here sooner than we think.


----------



## loonlover

Good morning.

Awoke earlier than usual this morning. Enjoying my coffee and not planning on doing much else for a while.

Hope you have a peaceful Sunday.


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Good Morning

Another







day in Smokane, WA.

Heavy desert rains in the valley where I live in Nevada...my place is OK, but most of the roads are still under water.

I am coming up on three months on the road and am tired, so I think today will be PJ Day (read:* 'da cat's pajamas !!*)

Hope everyone is having a restful Sunday


----------



## dbonline

Good afternoon, Been busy at work making sure I put out quality content. Have lots more to do but I thought I would stop in and say hi at least.


----------



## loonlover

Good Monday morning.

73 degrees with a chance of an inch or so of rain in the forecast. Rain wasn't in the forecast for today before I went to bed last night. Still hoping the weathermen are wrong.

Not a lot on the schedule today. That's okay with me.

Hope your week is off to a good, productive start.


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Good Morning

Hot and smokey is predicted in Spokane, WA. all week. I have field work to do today followed by a mountain of paperwork. Monday........and I am behind already ! sheesh.

Hope everyone has a great week


----------



## Andra

Good morning.  We have donnerwetter in Austin today.  There was enough thunder and lightning that Ginger refused to go for a walk this morning.  That's the first time I remember her turning around as soon as we left the garage.
I had PT for my knee first thing.  It didn't hurt when I got up, but it hurts now.  Something about that just seems wrong somehow.  I've got an ice pack on it to see if that helps.
We have rain in the forecast all week.  I Just don't like driving in it.  Austin traffic is bad enough when the roads are dry.
Have a wonderful week!


----------



## loonlover

Good morning.

A lovely day yesterday with a high of only 78. Today will be somewhat warmer at 84, but still very tolerable for August.

A little shopping to be done today. Otherwise, I'm just kind of deciding what gets done as the day goes by. 

Hope everyone has a great day.


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Good Morning

Still smokey in Spokane.....but I will be lashed to my desk today, so will not be working in it.

Have a great day !!


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Good Morning

11 of us went out for dinner last night....good food, good company and laughed until we couldn't breath !!










Wonderful evening.

Have a great day


----------



## loonlover

Good morning.

Highs in the 80s again. Nice for August. We've been a lot wetter this summer so there are trade offs, I guess, as I need to mow again.

Hope your Wednesday is a good one.


----------



## Andra

Good morning.
It's still in the 70s and overcast in Austin today.  It's been nice to have some cooler weather in what is typically one of our hottest months.
I spent yesterday morning at the car dealership so they could troubleshoot my engine cooling system.  I was overheating for some reason...  well, the car was overheating.  They couldn't find any problems so flushed the coolant.  According to the owner's manual that should have been done last year.  I am approaching 100,000 miles and 6 years on the car so it's time for some major maintenance stuff to crop up.

Have a great day and be excellent to each other!


----------



## loonlover

Good morning

As I sat down at the computer to look at the weather, I heard rain hitting the roof. It wasn't supposed to rain this morning. Radar showed a very small storm sitting right over our little town, nowhere else in Arkansas showed rain.

Up early as II has his quarterly doctor's appointment this morning. It hasn't bothered me any to not have to be up this early in a while.

Hope everyone has a good day.


----------



## Andra

Good morning (ahem).
I had PT this morning and then got caught up in work as soon as I walked in the door.
I hope you are all having a wonderful day.


----------



## loonlover

Good morning.

It's Friday!

II has an appointment with the dermatologist today. Should be just a routine visit. Looks like it may be raining about that time. We'll probably eat lunch out after the appointment. Otherwise, a quiet day is planned.

Hope your weekend gets off to a good start.


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Good Morning

More triple digits and more smoke in Spokane......

Several of us went out for dinner last night at a wonderful restaurant on Lake Coeur d'Alene know for 
beautiful views and desserts....



















We had a delightful evening of good conversation and laughs.

I expect a chaotic day as we are moving to a new office.

I am pretty sure this is Friday.....have a good one !!


----------



## Andra

I am doing the Friday happy dance so I sure hope it's Friday!
I'll be on a mini vacation next week with my mom and my niece so I'm excited about that.  But I also have a to-do list that is a mile long and I need to finish it before I leave today...  We are back into normal August weather here in Austin so I am really looking forward to a few days at the beach.


----------



## loonlover

Good morning.

Lovely morning with a temp of 72. We had to wade to the car when we left to go to the doctor's appt yesterday. An inch and a 1/4 rain fell in about 20 minutes around the time we were to leave. While at the doctor's office we received a text that our power was out stating it should be on by 3PM. Then another text stating it would be on by midnight. That was followed by one stating they were in error about power being out at our address. Don't know how that happened, but the third one was the accurate one and it sure was nice to walk into a house that still had air conditioning. Maybe today will be less interesting.

Hope everyone is having a great weekend.


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Good Morning

There is a storm headed our way tonight and hopefully will give us a reprieve from smoke and high temperatures. We moved out of our office yesterday, but cannot move into the new one until Monday after IT set up for us......so two lost days. I think I will work in my hotel today to try to keep up.

Hope everyone is having a fun weekend


----------



## dbonline

Good afternoon, wow it's been sometime since I checked in. Been very busy always go go go around here. Hoping to be able to relax soon with my fiance. I would like to spend more alone time with her before the baby comes along because once she does so does the circus.


----------



## loonlover

Good morning.

We're to have rain for most of the day, but the expected high is to be in the 70s. That sounds nice.

Hope everyone has a peaceful Sunday.


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Good Morning

We have it all today in Spokane....Rain, Wind, Dust and Smoke. Hopefully that will clear things our a bit.
I think I may walk along the river and enjoy the elements for a while.

Hope everyone is having a restful Sunday


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Good Morning from sunny Spokane, Washington.

Cool breezes have cleared the skies of smoke....what a delight to see a beautiful sunrise over the mountains again.

We move into a "new" office today.....hopefully it will not be hectic or too time consuming.

Have a great Monday !!


----------



## loonlover

Good morning.

75 degrees with clouds. We will get a little warmer than yesterday, but still quite nice for August. At least it isn't so terribly hot for the first day of school.

Hope everyone has a good day.


----------



## dbonline

Good day all! Today has been another busy day with appointments. The sun has been shinning all day and my fiance and I took a walk this morning to run an errand but still a good walk none the less. We are now both home and quite tired and ready for dinner and to relax. The last thing we need to do is find a movie or agree on a tv show to watch tonight.


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Good Morning

I am off to do field work in a small community up on the Canadian Border....beautiful place and should be a delightful drive.

Have a great day !!


----------



## loonlover

Good morning.

78 degrees but the humidity is at 98%. Didn't feel very pleasant when I put the dogs out this morning.

Continuation of household chores today. I did enough yesterday to feel like I accomplished something and still had some time for reading.

Have a good day.


----------



## Andra

Good morning from sunny Corpus Christi, Texas. We have been at Schlitterbahn the last two days. We check out today and move to a condo in the beach. It is my mom's birthday and she has surprised herself by thoroughly enjoying the water park.  She even went on the roller coaster with my brother and my niece!
Have an excellent week!


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Good Morning

Sunny 80s on queue in Coeur d"Arlene Idaho where I will be doing field work at various sites around the lake....tough duty, but someone has to do it !










Have a great day


----------



## loonlover

Good morning.

We'll be in the 90s today with some sunshine.

The dogs will make me get out today as they are running low on dog food. Don't imagine it would be a pretty scene around here if that happened. They seem to think feeding time is the most important time of the day.  It'll also be a good idea if I get some produce for the humans while I am out.

Hope everyone has a great Wednesday.


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Good Morning

We are expecting sunny 80s in Coeur d'Arlene, Idaho today. This is the last day for one of my teams, so we have a going away BBQ planned for tonight at a Lakeside beach.

Have a great day.


----------



## loonlover

Good morning.

Rain again for most of the morning. The house was so dark when I got up that I double checked the time when after I left the bedroom. I just knew it couldn't really be that dark at that hour. Then I opened the back door. Did manage to get the dogs out before it started raining again.

Have a good day and stay dry if you are in the rainy area.


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Good Morning

I checked the calendar... Yes ! It really is Friday !!

Windy 80s expected in Spokane....

Our going away party last night was a success, but it will be sad to see certain empty desks in the office today.

Hope everyone has fun plans for the weekend.


----------



## loonlover

Good morning.

A little foggy this morning. We barely got any rain yesterday and the sun came out earlier than predicted so I was able to mow the back yard last night. The front yard will get done tonight and it won't have seemed like quite as big a job that way.

After almost 10 weeks of no work at the arena, I will be working tomorrow. It is a chicken wing festival so don't have a clue the size of the crowd. I'll be sitting at the receptionist's desk so will have a good spot for people watching. 

Hope your weekend is off to a good start.


----------



## Andra

Happy Friday!
I drove back to Austin yesterday and am back at work today.  I hope you are all doing well.
Have a great weekend!


----------



## loonlover

Good morning.

We had a thunderstorm rumble through a little before midnight last night. Haven't checked the rain gauge yet, but don't think a whole lot of rain fell. The poodle did sleep in the bedroom with me most of the night, though. She just doesn't like the sound of thunder.

It does seem a little strange to be heading to work today. I still think it will be an easy few hours.

Hope your weekend is going well.


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Good Morning

Sunny 80s in Spokane, Washington. Lots of tourists in the region in anticipation of Monday's eclipse....I am going to lay low and have a quiet weekend.

Have a great day, All !!


----------



## loonlover

Good morning.

We have a heat advisory in place today. Looks like a good day to stay inside. Should be a quiet one around here as II will probably sleep awhile after working all night. I might bestir myself enough to do a couple loads of laundry.

Hope everyone has a peaceful Sunday.


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Good Morning

Clouds and Smoke are back in Spokane, Washington.....making all the sun worshipers nervous about seeing tomorrows eclipse.

I am going for a walk through the Riverfront Gardens and stay off the roads away from traffic.
Hope everyone is having a restful Sunday


----------



## Jane917

A partly cloudy day with temps going up to low 80s. We are staying put for the whole weekend to avoid the Eclipse mania on our roads. So far the crowds have not clogged the roads as expected, meaning it has been a lot of hype or they just have not arrived yet.


----------



## loonlover

Good morning.

A mostly clear day in store with a high around 92.  II will be going to Kansas again tomorrow so I'll spend part of my day getting his stuff ready. I've seen eclipses before, so can't generate much excitement this time. I probably will look at some of the pictures online at some point, though.

Hope everyone has a good day.


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Good Morning

Here at last, the day of the eclipse !!










....and while I am not in the path of complete totality, I am in the path of stampeding sun worshipers, so I am working out of my hotel today and leaving the car parked.

Have a great day


----------



## Jane917

This is the first morning I have awoken in a very long time that the skies are completely clear. Bring on the eclipse. I am not in the range of complete totality, but pretty darn close.


----------



## Andra

Good morning and happy Monday!
It feels like it's going to be another scorching August day in Austin.
Most of the area schools started back up today.  How do I know?  Traffic was horrible (more so than usual).  We'll have 2-3 weeks of this and then it will settle back down as people remember how to drive in traffic.
Have a great day!


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Good Morning

Sunny 90s in Coeur d'Arlene, Idaho. Hopefully, things will settle down now that the Eclipse has passed and school is back in session.

Hope to get out in the field today.

Have a great day


----------



## Andra

Good morning.
It looks like it's going to be a pretty day - hope it's an awesome day for you!


----------



## loonlover

Good morning.

Looks like a pretty day in store. II left for Kansas a few minutes ago. His mother has doctor's appointments today.  Then some decisions about her care from here on out have to be made. He only plans to be gone a couple of nights this trip.

I've got plenty of things to keep me busy around here.

Hope everyone has a good day.


----------



## dbonline

Good afternoon all! We have had a busy few days. We had our baby shower recently and tons of appointments. We recently had our first hospital visit with weird and very painful braxton hicks. Watching my fiance go trough that was hard for 2 reasons 1) I don't like to see her in pain and 2) I didn't quite understand what was going on. We now know what we are in for with the rest of the pregnancy so we should be good.


----------



## Andra

Good morning.
Our Commission meets this week, so things are wild at work.  We pulled the travel trailer to the state park near my office so I would have a shorter commute - honestly, it's 5 minutes away, so that part was great.  I just didn't sleep that well...
This is the first meeting that I am doing with Windows 10 on my laptops.  I hope they don't do anything stupid for the next two days.
Sunrise was gorgeous.
Have a great day!


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Good Morning from a hazy Spokane. Temperatures are headed to the 90s.

We have another of our coworkers leaving, so another going away party....Italian restaurant tonight !!

Have a great day !


----------



## loonlover

Good morning.

Looks like a good day once the clouds clear out. Highs in the 80s after the slight possibility of a rain shower in the next hour or so.

Enjoy your Wednesday.


----------



## Andra

Good morning.
My laptops behaved yesterday - one more day to go.  I could get used to a 5 minute commute again.  It's going to be hard to get back into my normal routine once we get the trailer back home.
We are watching the weather to see what happens with Hurricane Harvey.  We are far enough inland that the most we should get is some rain. 
Have a wonderful day.


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Good Morning

Windy 80s in Spokane, WA with a chance of the thunderstorm......which would be a blessed relief as I have only seen rain once since arriving to work in Idaho.

Hope Harvey does not make Austin traffic more of a challenge than it already is !!!

Have a great day, All


----------



## loonlover

Good morning.

It is still August isn't it? We're at 65 degrees this morning and heading to a high of 84. Yesterday was a very pleasant day with a high of 83.

Still not sure what I'll get done today. I do have options, though some involve more work than others.

Have a very good day.


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Good Morning

Sunny 80s in Coeur d'Alene, ID......and its Friday !!

I will be working in the field today.....nice day for it. 
Have a great day......keep dry, Andra!!!


----------



## loonlover

Good morning.

Yesterday felt more like September than August. It was a lovely day outside so I spent most of it doing things around the yard.

II will be coming home from Kansas today. I haven't heard anything from him this morning, so don't know yet what time he'll be here. I'm ready for him to be home.

Stay safe if you are in the path of Harvey.


----------



## Andra

NapCat said:


> Have a great day......keep dry, Andra!!!


Thanks - I am trying.

Happy Friday!
Harvey continues to strengthen and is headed straight for the Texas coast. I'm not too worried about the winds for us since we are pretty far inland. But they are predicting that the blasted thing will stall and spin once it hits land and we will have some flooding... We have family in the strike zones though so it may be an interesting weekend.
Stay safe everyone.


----------



## loonlover

Good morning.

II made it home in time for supper last night. Think I'll let him be lazy today. 

Not much on the agenda. I'll need to do some grocery shopping, but don't plan on doing a lot.

Again, thinking of those in the path of Harvey.


----------



## Jane917

Warm days here in SW WA. I am thinking of those in Texas who are in harm's way. Stay safe.


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Good Morning

Nice day in Spokane. Clear and 78....I slept in late after a long week, but plan to go to a "Touristy" Resort later for shopping and a lakeside dinner.

My assignment to Idaho was officially extended yesterday to prevent a transfer to the Texas which I am happy about.....the only thing worse than Austin traffic, is Austin traffic in the rain ! _(...apologies to Andra...be safe !!)_

Hope everyone is having a fun weekend.


----------



## loonlover

Good morning.

71 degrees with cloudy skies.

No plans for the day. 

Hope everyone has a peaceful Sunday.


----------



## Andra

Good morning. It is 71 degrees with heavy rain and blustery winds. 
I have some errands to run, but I don't need anything badly enough to go out in this mess. My mom says she is back to normal wind and light rain but still no power. She has friends/family in town who do have power so she may go visit a little.


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Good Morning and Happy Monday

Warm day expected in Spokane, Washington....

Take Care, Texan friends.....


----------



## Andra

Good morning.
I drove in to work a little late today.  I didn't want to be on the roads in the dark in case of standing water.  The weather in Austin has calmed down a bit for now.  We have temps in the low 70s and light rain.
Both my mom and my MIL are still without power.  I would be willing to bet that both of them end up with a whole-house generator after this.
My friend Rose in Bastrop flooded AGAIN.  I think this is the 4th time in the last 3-4 years.  How can she sell the house and move if it keeps flooding?!?
Stay safe everyone - I don't think Harvey is finished with us yet.


----------



## loonlover

Good morning.

It was 69 degrees when I got up. Highs will stay in the 80s today due to cloudy skies. 

II works tonight so I did some chores early this morning while he is still asleep. He texted our son in Arlington, TX last night who is expecting a lot of rain this week. I think power outages would be the biggest problem he might face.

Our thoughts are with those who face so much devastation.


----------



## loonlover

Good morning.

WWE at the arena tonight. A somewhat busy event for part of the evening, but still not one of those that keep me constantly using the radio.

Hope everyone has a good Tuesday.


----------



## Andra

Good morning.  It is sunny and 70 degrees here in Austin today.  It makes the weather of the past few days really seem wild.
Have a wonderful day.


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Good Morning








is back in Spokane.....yuk

Have a great day


----------



## Andra

Good morning.
My mom got power back around 6:30 yesterday evening!!
I had physical therapy this morning.  I am trying to adjust to wearing custom orthotics hoping they will help with my feet and knees problem.  But right now, I just hurt.
We are still having beautiful fall-like weather here.  I think I'm going to have lunch outside.
Have an excellent day.


----------



## loonlover

Good morning.

We're in for a cloudy day with rain beginning around midnight. But the total rainfall currently forecast is not near what was predicted at the beginning of the week.

I had an early morning doctor's appt. Not the best plan for the morning after an event. II sees an orthopedic surgeon today to see if there is anything that can be done to ease the pain in his shoulders. Something about lifting airplane seats and cabinets in and out of airplanes for 40 years seems to have worn out those shoulders.

Hope everyone has a good day.


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Good Morning from smokey Spokane...

Very thick smoke the last couple of days....have not even been able to see the sun.....gasp....gasp

We are having a going a way lunch for one of my crew, a good friend who is retiring. I am happy for him, but we are losing a fantastic fellow.

Have a great day


----------



## loonlover

Good morning.

We're finally getting the rain that's been predicted all week. It is coming from the northeast which is really unusual for us. We plan on staying inside for most of the day. 

Hope everyone has a good Thursday.


----------



## Andra

Good morning.
We are starting to see side effects of Harvey in Austin (besides the lower than usual temperatures).  Gasoline prices jumped over 10 cents a gallon overnight.  I should have filled up yesterday...  If the roads are not flooded between here and there, we are planning to go to Victoria on Saturday to help my MIL with some cleanup.  It's not quite the relaxing beach vacation that I had planned for next week, but it should be interesting.
Have a great day.


----------



## loonlover

Andra, safe travels and good luck with the clean up efforts.


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Good Morning

I am off to Hope, Idaho for field work....looks like a tough day ahead ! giggle










"Hope" everyone is doing well on this Friday before a long weekend.


----------



## Andra

Happy Friday!
We are having a fuel shortage in Austin as everyone panics about the fuel situation... I was able to fill up easily yesterday morning but DH was having a hard time finding diesel this morning.



loonlover said:


> Andra, safe travels and good luck with the clean up efforts.


Thank you. It should be interesting if not entertaining.


----------



## loonlover

Good morning.

66 degrees with partly cloudy skies. Should be a nice day out there.

II works 3-11 today so I plan on doing some shopping while he is at work. Not sure what else I'll get done today.

Hope your weekend gets off to a good start.


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Ugh Oh......

I had wonderful plans to sail on the Historic Tall Ship _ADVENTURESS_ through the San Juan Islands this weekend....










....but late last night was called to work through the weekend to wrap up Idaho projects so our teams can be available to redeploy to Texas or elsewhere if needed. It is the nature of the job and of course I want to help those with the most need, but still a disappointment.

Hope everyone is having a fun and safe Labor Day weekend.


----------



## loonlover

NapCat, sorry your plans fell through. 

Good morning.

Pleasantly cool at 61 this morning. Skies are to be partly cloudy today with a high around 84.

We both have the next two weeks off from work. We'll try to stay busy around the house.

Hope everyone is having a great weekend.


----------



## loonlover

Good morning.

Looks like a good week ahead weather wise. Nothing going on for us this week.

Hope everyone has a peaceful Sunday.


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Good Morning
Hot, windless, hazy and smokey in Spokane, WA

I am working in my hotel today, but there is a festival in the Riverfront Park with lots of food and good music this weekend, so I will be meeting my coworkers later.










Hope everyone is enjoying the weekend


----------



## loonlover

Good morning and Happy Labor Day.

Looks like another nice day in store except the high will be back in the 90s. 

Enjoy your day.


----------



## Jane917

We spent a couple of days in Trout Lake, WA with the kids and grandkids. Fires are spring up all over WA and OR, besides the ones that have been raging for weeks. The smoke is settling in, worse some places than others. It is supposed to be 100 degrees today, which does not help the brave firefighters. Stay safe, everyone!


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Good Morning

...another hot, windless, hazy and smokey day in Spokane, WA

and I am laboring on Labor Day.

Hope everyone's weekend is going well,.


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Good Morning from







ane cough cough

It is so smokey you can smell it indoors.....horrible.

Hope everyone's (short) week is off to a good start


----------



## loonlover

Good morning.

75 degrees and supposedly only warming up to 79. The rain has been taken out of the forecast so guess that means I could get out and mow today. We'll see.

Hope everyone has a good day.


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Good Morning

Still smokey throughout the NW....it is so thick in this area that it remained like dusk through the day yesterday. So sad to see so much beauty being destroyed.

Meanwhile my office is on fast-track, trying to finish our work on last Spring's flood damage and be ready to move to hurricane disasters if needed.

_BE EXCELLENT TO EACH OTHER !!_


----------



## loonlover

Good morning.

Coolish at 57 this morning with an expected high of 77. No mowing yesterday as just enough rain fell in the early afternoon to make the grass too wet to mow. Guess today will be the day.

Enjoy your day.


----------



## BTackitt

*sneaks in* *peeks around* Hi everybody! long time no see.. good to see names I recognize. GOOD Morning!


----------



## Jane917

Warm and extremely smokey here in western Washington, as it it throughout most of the WA and OR. My thoughts go out to all the people who are displaced by the fires. We live near the Columbia Gorge and have witnessed the flames on both sides of the Columbia River. So far the historic Multnomah Lodge has been spared. There is no end in sight, and we can only hope for rain, but the rainy season is till 6 weeks ahead.


----------



## Andra

Good morning.  We are back in Austin after spending a long weekend in Victoria helping my MIL clean up around her house.  I am TIRED!  And the mosquitoes (does mosquitoes have an e in it?) are horrible!!  You get attacked by a cloud of huge bloodsuckers as soon as you step outside.
Jane, it's too bad we can't send you some of the extra water we have in Texas.  I hope you get some relief soon.

Have a great week.


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Good Morning

No Change here, still smokey.

I wish I could share the incredible preparations my organization has in place responding to Harvey, Irma, fires and floods. We have shut our office down, been released (on paper) and are now working out of hotels....waiting, with our bags packed, to head to Florida.










Prayers to all those in affected areas.


----------



## loonlover

BTackitt said:


> *sneaks in* *peeks around* Hi everybody! long time no see.. good to see names I recognize. GOOD Morning!


Nice to hear from you.

Good morning.

We had a low of 50 this morning. I did manage to get the mowing done yesterday. Now I need to be less lazy and do some stuff inside.

I second NapCat's prayers for all those who are/will be affected by Irma.


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Good Morning and Happy Friday

Still horribly smokey throughout the Northwest and still horribly frightening in the SE.

My team and I continue to work, but are prepared to leave at any time. My function usually does not kick in until later in a disaster, but we can be put on the "front lines" at any time. I have not worked a hurricane since SANDY.....truly heartbreaking.

Stay safe....wherever you are.


----------



## loonlover

Good morning.

Cool and pleasant here this morning. 

I ended up going to our doctor's offices after hours clinic last night for a case of poison ivy. Probably should have gone in Tuesday, but I kept thinking it would dry up on it's own. I got a steroid shot and some prescription topical cream to use. Have to admit, I am not itching this morning. I didn't think I had disturbed the shoots coming through the fence as I mowed, but the rash on my neck, chin, and arm say differently. II will be in destroy the ivy mode today.

Hope your Friday is a safe one.


----------



## Andra

Happy Friday!
It was 57 degrees here this morning and now it's just in the low 80s.  
I bought my TSO tickets this morning when the presale started.  I'm disappointed in my seats though.  The past two years I have gotten in quickly enough to get either first or second row seats.  This year I am on row 10   I know it will still be good and it certainly is not the end of the world but it bothers me...
We are headed to Victoria again this weekend to continue clean-up at my MIL's house.
Praying for all those in the path of Irma - stay safe.


----------



## loonlover

Good morning.

57 degrees with sunny skies. No plans for the day.

Thinking of those in the path of Irma.


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Good Morning from Smokey Spokane, Washington

Most of my team is gone and headed towards Harvey or Irma...I am still working in Coeur d'Alene closing down this operation until I eventually head somewhere. All staff nationally are either deployed or on high alert; resources are either in place or staged. Challenging times ahead.

I am working in my hotel this weekend and packing most of my personal gear/winter clothing to ship home lightening my load in anticipation of extensive travel.

Very mixed feelings: It is wonderful to be helping in a major disaster....but sad to have to.

Prayers to all in harms way....


----------



## dbonline

Well this will have to be a good evening one for me, we've been busy busy around here. My fiancè is 34 weeks now not much more to go before our little girl gets here so we've been on the go like crazy. All is good in our neck of the woods though, you can tell fall is on its way from the cold mornings but the warm evenings reminds you it's still summer.


----------



## loonlover

Good morning.

Know it will be a difficult day for those in the path of Irma and for those with friends and relatives in that path. We have both so will monitor what may hit their areas as the day goes on and keep them in our thoughts and prayers.

If possible, make it a peaceful day.


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Good Morning from Coeur d'Alene, Idaho

Beautiful day on queue which will be nice as it is my last day in Idaho. Sorry I am going to miss autumn here.










We were given short notice over the weekend to shut down and leave. Many of us are being staged in Alabama to move into Florida/Georgia as soon as possible. Not sure what is in store for me yet.

Irma was not kind as she passed through Florida...and Texas is still reeling from Harvey.....

Hope there is a good week ahead for all of you.


----------



## NapCat (retired)

_[size=18pt]....and least we forget......16 years ago[/size]_


----------



## loonlover

Good morning.

Nothing more to say this morning.


----------



## Andra

Good morning.
Stay safe everyone.


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Good Morning

54 degrees headed to the 90s with a chance of a thunderstorm....at the Lighthouse Ranch in Nevada !!

Yup, 'da cat is headed home !!










Have a great day


----------



## loonlover

Good morning.

A little rain and gloomy skies in our forecast for today. Not complaining. Looks like the remnants of Irma will not affect us.

Still thinking of those in Irma's path. We did hear from friends in Georgia last night that it was a little eerie watching the trees in their back yard swaying in the high winds, but they were doing fine.

Safe travels, NapCat. 

Stay safe, everyone.


----------



## loonlover

Good morning.

Yesterday was cool with a high of only 61. Looks like we'll be back in the 80s today with maybe a little sunshine.

Shopping on my agenda for today.

Hope everyone has a good day.


----------



## Andra

Good morning.  We are still enjoying cooler mornings in Austin, but the afternoons are getting closer to summer temperatures again.
I had PT again this morning.  For the first time I think I may be getting over the latest flare-up of my heel problems.
Napcat, hope you got home OK.

Be excellent to each other!


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Good Morning from the Lighthouse Ranch in Nevada










It is always so good to get home away from all the noise and congestion of the "real world"

I have a long list on my 'to-do" list to get things around the place back in shape after a rough summer unattended....and it looks like wonderful fun!!

Have a great day


----------



## loonlover

Good morning.

Looks like another nice fall day in store.

My boss is on vacation so I'll be going to the arena today to do some paperwork for the upcoming concert on Saturday. Don't anticipate being there for more than an hour or two. 

Hope everyone has a good day.


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Good Morning

'da cat is back in his beloved desert...Partly cloudy, breezy and headed to high 80s this afternoon.

I have a doctor's appointment for bloodwork, then off to town to stock up on supplies

Have a great day.


----------



## loonlover

Good morning.

62 degrees with partly cloudy skies at the moment.

II working tonight so it will be a quiet morning while he sleeps in. I never mind just sitting around, reading.

Hope everyone has a great Friday and their weekend gets off to a good start.


----------



## NapCat (retired)

_Good Morning

Low 80s with a slight breeze in the desert.

I slept outside last night relishing the silence, the brilliant stars and Milky Way.










It is so good to be home

Happy Friday !!_


----------



## loonlover

Good morning.

68 degrees and lots of sunshine with an expected high of 88 or so.

Janet Jackson in concert at the arena tonight. I don't know if I'll be busy or not. II will be coming in at 7PM tonight for a 12 hour shift. It'll be the first time he will work during a concert as his shifts are almost always the night before and after a show. Guess he'll get a chance to see how the other half works.  

Hope you are having a great weekend.


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Good Morning

Beautiful day in the desert headed...to breezy 90. The birds are happy to have their feeders full again.

My best friends are coming over later for good food, good conversation, laughs and giggles. I have really missed them.

Hope everyone is having a great weekend.


----------



## dbonline

Good morning all. I am excited to announce that we are now 35 weeks along and our baby girl is right around the corner. We are getting last few items put together and then we are all ready for her arrival.


----------



## NapCat (retired)

_Good Morning

I visited with my friends who watch my ranch while I am out of town and they had some bittersweet news for me. My loyal friend of 17+ years, the original NapCat (aka: Penguin) passed away peacefully while taking a nap in his favorite chair on the deck.










While I will miss my little buddy, I am so relieved that after all these years of wandering a desert full of snakes, coyotes, bobcats, cougars, mountain lions, etc, he crossed the Rainbow Bridge peacefully.










I am sure he is enjoying a new kittenhood somewhere.

_


----------



## loonlover

Aw, NapCat, so sorry to hear about Penguin. It is never easy to lose a long time companion no matter how peacefully they leave us.


----------



## loonlover

Good morning.

Fairly easy night last night and I was home by 11:30. Only one other thing on the arena's calendar this month and it won't require many workers. Don't know yet if I'll be asked to work it or not.

Should be a quiet day around hear for me again. I figure II will sleep for a while after he gets home.

Hope everyone has a peaceful Sunday.


----------



## dbonline

It is a good evening where I am, been busy busy today. Went to church this morning then had a nice lunch with my fiancè, now we are just relaxing and after a long day. Its too hot where we are to cook dinner so we are gonna make some sandwiches to enjoy.


----------



## loonlover

Good morning.

Have a slight chance of a thunderstorm today. I'm not going to hold my breath, though.

II has a dentist's appointment today and will be working 3-11. He prefers to work the 11-7 shift, but with a limited number of employs, he has to step in and cover when one of the others needs to take off.

Hope your week is off to a good start.


----------



## Andra

NapCat said:


> _
> I visited with my friends who watch my ranch while I am out of town and they had some bittersweet news for me. My loyal friend of 17+ years, the original NapCat (aka: Penguin) passed away peacefully while taking a nap in his favorite chair on the deck.
> While I will miss my little buddy, I am so relieved that after all these years of wandering a desert full of snakes, coyotes, bobcats, cougars, mountain lions, etc, he crossed the Rainbow Bridge peacefully.
> I am sure he is enjoying a new kittenhood somewhere.
> _


Oh Napcat, I'm sorry. Hugs from me and my four-feets.

It's hot and muggy in Austin again - I want the fall weather to come back!


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Good Morning

Perfectly still, quiet morning in the desert. I am still just putzing around....mostly cleaning.
I know I am traveling too much.....caught myself the other day standing in front of my clothes washer..._looking for the quarter-slot_ ! Gave myself a good giggle !!

Hope everyone's week is off to a good start.


----------



## loonlover

Good morning.

Another warm day in store. I already have one area of the yard that needs to be raked. Somehow, though, I can't make myself get out there and do it in 90 degree heat. Think I'll find something inside to do today.

Have a good day.


----------



## Andra

Good morning.
Traffic was crazier than usual on my commute today.  It took over an hour and a half to get to work when I can typically make it in 30 minutes.
It's already hot here too - I want a cold front!


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Good Morning

Partly cloudy, breezy day in the desert. I am off to the Doctor for routine check.

Have a great day.


----------



## loonlover

Good morning.

I think I'm ready for some fall temperatures.

Hair cut and some shopping on the agenda today. Otherwise, no definitive plans.

Hope everyone has a great Wednesday.


----------



## Andra

Good morning.
It was 76 and a little breezy this morning.  Still no cold front in sight, but at least it's not so muggy.
Have an awesome day.


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Good Morning

Breezy day in the 80s on queue for the desert.....nice for putzing in the gardens.
My doctor has given me a 6 month medical wavier from travel. It is good to know I can stay home for a while.

LL & Andra: Cooler weather is just around the corner. I always declare September 27th as "Walter Weather Day"....that is when the flannel shirts come out !!










Have fun and keep kool !


----------



## loonlover

Good morning.

Up early as I have an early morning doctor's appt. Hopefully just a routine annual check up.

II ended up working last night for one of the other guys. Guess he'll be asleep when I get home.

Have a good day.


----------



## Andra

Morning -
I think I have a cold or the flu.  I am achy all over and my body temperature won't stabilize.  I had to come in to work today for a big project kickoff and I am hoping I can go home after that.

Glad you get to stay home for a while again NapCat.


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Good Morning

Very windy 70s in the desert. I am off to an eye exam and grocery shopping.

Have a great day.....


*....Andra*


----------



## *DrDLN* (dr.s.dhillon)

Good morning from Sunny N.California. Nice cool breeze...  Be well.


----------



## loonlover

Good morning.

It's Friday! Banana-Blueberry bread in the oven. You're not supposed to cut it until it cools, but who waits? Breakfast in a few.

Have a good day.


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Good Morning

After 90 mph winds yesterday, it is cool and clear in the desert today. I bought a couple dozen Mums to add some color to the gardens, so will be playing outside today.

Have a great day.

(wish I could figure a way to get to Arkansas for some of LL's banana blueberry bread....)


----------



## loonlover

Good morning.

I managed to make myself mow yesterday. That also began the eradication of leaves season for me as I mulched small amount of those that will continue to fall for the next 3 months or so. One small area needs to be raked. Already too many have fallen in that area to just mow over.

Hope everyone is having a great fall weekend.


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Good Morning

Sunny 70s in the desert...great day for deadheading, trimming and pruning.

Hope everyone is having a good weekend.


----------



## dbonline

Good afternoon all, Well we are almost there my fiance is 36 weeks and 1 day pregnant. Things are getting so exciting we can't wait to hold our baby girl in our arms. We have been told and also from the signs that our little one may make an early entrance into the world. We would love for her to be born before Halloween so we can take her out to show her off. My mother-in-law says my fiance will have the baby before thanksgiving dinner is done. We will have to just wait and see.


----------



## loonlover

Good morning.

67 or so degrees at the moment. Hoping it doesn't quite as warm as it did yesterday. I just couldn't make myself do stuff outside.

II works tonight so it will be a quiet morning. I've promised him a big breakfast when he awakes.

Hope everyone has a peaceful Sunday.


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Good Morning

Crisp, clear day in the desert. Hope everyone is having a restful Sunday.


----------



## geoffthomas

It is 82 now with a high coming of 87. sunny and that means humid. No rain expected today.
We are doing little things last week and this coming week to celebrate our 53rd wedding anniversary. The actual date is on Tuesday, but there is nothing special going on on Tuesday, so we are doing things as they occur to us.


----------



## loonlover

Happy Anniversary, Geoff. Enjoy your celebrations.

Good morning. 

65 degrees with an expected high of 88. II will be sleeping, I will be raking it looks like.

Hope your week is off to a good start.


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Good Morning

Breezy 80s in the desert. 
I have an early doctor's appointment, then back to "working" in the gardens.

Happy Anniversary Eve Geoff !! 53 is an impressive number....
....You and Mrs. Geoff must be impressive folks !!


----------



## Andra

Good morning! (somewhere)

It's cooler in Austin again, but we may also have some rain this week.
Thankfully I am feeling much better than last week.  That was not fun.
I am trying some new shoes to help with my plantar fasciitis.  I've never heard of Hoka One One's, but they are amazing!
I hope you are having a good week.


----------



## loonlover

Andra said:


> I am trying some new shoes to help with my plantar fasciitis. I've never heard of Hoka One One's, but they are amazing!


I've been wearing Fit Flop and Allegria brands that help with plantar fasciitis. I'll have to check these out as I have become very aware of how shoes affect my feet.

Good morning.

Looks like another not quite fall day in store. Worked outside yesterday morning. Think I'll stay inside today.

Hope everyone has a good day.


----------



## Andra

Good morning.  It's in the mid 70s with about a 40% chance of rain today.  It's pretty nice outside right now.

LL, if you are wearing FitFlops, try Oofos.  They are more plastic-y, but the arch support and the heel cushion are SO comfortable.  I've almost been living in them since August.

Have an excellent day.


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Good Morning

The desert offers another breezy day in the 80s.

Yesterday's doctor's visit went better than I expected...but still need to shed weight to get numbers where they should be. sigh

I plan to wash/wax/detail the car and do some decluttering around the house.

Have a great day/


----------



## loonlover

Good morning.

A little cloudy this morning with a slight possibility of a shower. Those showers never seem to appear at my house, however.

II has a doctor's appt this afternoon; otherwise no major plans for the day.

Hope yours is a good one.


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Good Morning

I stayed up most of the night reading (like a good Kindle-cat should). I slept in late, which puts the whole nap schedule behind ! giggle.

Hope everyone is having a great week.


----------



## loonlover

Good morning.

A pleasant 67 this morning with highs in the 80s the next 10 days.

I'll be working this evening. The NLR Chamber of Commerce Taste of the Town on tap. Hopefully, I'll get a chance to sample some of the food.

Hope everyone has a good day.


----------



## Andra

Good morning.  70 degrees and foggy in Austin today.
I actually went outside and walked a bit this morning.  It was really nice.
Not much going on here - but my MIL's birthday is this weekend so we will be heading out to celebrate.
Have a wonderful day.


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Good Morning

90s with no wind in the desert for the next few days. Summer is clinging on.
No special plans for the day....just continued retirement rehearsal.

Have a great day !


----------



## loonlover

Good morning. It's Friday!

Fun time sampling local restaurant fare at the arena last night. Oh, I also helped count in over 700 attendees so I guess you could say I did a little work while I was there. This event is also a good one for people watching.

Hope your weekend is off to a good start.


----------



## Andra

Good morning and happy Friday!!
It's 70 and raining in Austin today.  Dark + Rain + Poor lane markings + Austin traffic = interesting drive to work today
I think I overdid it at the gym yesterday.  My legs are really tired today.  I've gotten addicted to a seated elliptical machine and I was listening to Eddie Izzard read his autobiography so I kind of lost track of time.  It's a good thing I keep ice packs and a heating pad up here at the office.

Have a great day and an awesome weekend.


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Good Morning

Beautiful day in the desert....74 headed to the 90s. While decluttering yesterday, I came across some sheet music I had ordered over a year ago. Think I will tune the piano today and tickle the ivories for a while.










Have a great Friday !!


----------



## loonlover

Good morning.

A cool, cloudy morning at the moment. Think it will be partly cloudy later with a high of 82.

Grocery shopping on my agenda today, but not much else.

Hope you are enjoying the weekend.


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Good Morning

Beautiful day in the desert with a million birds at the feeders....and new residents....Chipmunks !!

I ended up going to "town" yesterday, so have some bedding plants to put in today. I am expecting company later this week, so will be baking a cheesecake (Irish Cream-Cappuccino) this afternoon.

Hope everyone is having a great weekend.


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Good Morning

October already !! Beautiful day, but with high winds coming in this afternoon followed by a significant drop in temperature for next week. Yeah !

Hope everyone is having a restful Sunday


----------



## loonlover

Good morning. 

Looks like a nice day in store but we do have the possibility of thunderstorms overnight. We could use some rain, but I don't expect it to happen.

Hope your week is off to a good start.


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Good Morning

Cool (75), breezy day in the desert. Pruning, reading and napping is on the agenda...

Happy Monday !


----------



## Andra

Happy Monday!
We are enjoying sunshine today before several days of rain.
Have a wonderful week.


----------



## Andra

Good morning!
It's muggy in Austin today and we have about an 80% chance of thunderstorms.
I am in a good mood this morning because I just discovered that Mary Stewart's romantic suspense novels are FINALLY available on Kindle - and at reasonable prices.  I think I picked up 14 of them and only spend $28.  I also found (2 years after they were promised) that Raymond Feist's original Riftwar Cycle is finally available.  At $7.99 a pop, I spent more on those four than I did the Mary Stewart's.  I'm like a kid in a candy shop - where to start?!?!?!?!?!?!

Have a great day!


----------



## loonlover

Good morning.

We have cloudy skies but not much chance of rain. Our county does now have a burn ban in place. I had expected it to be put in place last week.

II has an appointment with the optometrist this afternoon. Suspicious that his cataracts have enlarged.

Hope everyone is having a good day.


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Good Morning :

47 overnight in the desert, so I have a fire going in the fireplace....nice. Friends are coming over at noon for coffee, cheesecake, conversation and giggles.










Looking forward to it.

Hope everyone is having a great day.


----------



## loonlover

Good morning.

67 degrees with still mostly cloudy skies. About 3/8 inches of rain fell late yesterday afternoon. It was enough to settle the dust a little around here.

This must be a big day for packages. Our mail carrier just dropped off a box. Never seen her in the area this early, but do know that when she has a lot of packages she will deliver them, then return later to deliver to the mailboxes. Last December she made the remark that she had made two trips with just packages before managing the regular mail. We do have an excellent carrier.

II works tonight; I'm doing laundry.

Hope your day is going well.


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Good Morning

Nice cool day in the desert.

LL: _Interesting comment about USPS package delivery. I am in a rural area and my mail goes to a P.O. Box, but UPS, FEDEX, etc deliver to the street address. I leave a van parked at my gates so the drivers can leave boxes there which has worked out well. Apparently there has been an agreement with AMAZON that UPS now leaves those packages at the Post Office rather than deliver them....as my Post Office is over 15 miles away, this is really inconvenient. Our Postmaster is not at all happy about this...she feels she is working for AMAZON._

Hope everyone's week is going well.


----------



## loonlover

Good morning.

Looks like a nice day in store today. The Air1 Positive Tour at the arena tonight. Christian contemporary concert so I expect to get some reading done. Concerts without alcohol sales are so much calmer.

NapCat: Most of the packages we receive from Amazon that come through the Post Office are shipped completely via the postal system. Occasionally we do receive via UPS Sure Post which uses both services. I can see it would be a problem when you use a PO Box for mail delivery. It would be nice if you could choose the shipping service on your orders. Our Postmistress may feel the same as yours but our carrier is always gracious. Of course, since we are home most of the time when she delivers, we do try to meet her at her vehicle so she doesn't have to tote the package very far. 

Hope everyone's day is a good one.


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Good Morning

After a spectacular Sunrise/Moonset over the desert landscape, we have a lovely day in the 80s on queue. I will continue my retirement practice today with putzin and nappin'.

Have a great day !


----------



## loonlover

Good morning.

Pleasantly cool this morning, but will be in the upper 80s this afternoon. The number of acorns hitting the roof this morning make it sound like it is hailing. Sounds like another year when we could reforest the area just from our trees if they all sprouted. Until I get the raking done, you have to be careful walking under some of the oaks as it feels like walking on ball bearings.

The annual fish fry to raise money for a local group that feeds the homeless is at the arena tonight. Always a good event for people watching as well as some good eating.

Hope you are enjoying your Friday and the weekend gets off to a good start.


----------



## Andra

Happy Friday!
I have been happily reading my "new" Mary Stewart books this week.
Get ready for a wonderful weekend!


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Good Morning and Happy Friday

Cool, breezy morning in the desert, headed to 80s. We have a second growing season in this part of the country and things are just jumping out of the ground....keeps me (happily) busy.

Hope everyone has fun weekend plans.


----------



## loonlover

Good morning.

Katt Williams at the arena tonight. It seems forever since I worked 3 days in a row. Guess I'll survive.

The fish fry seemed to be a success, but it sure took a long time for us to get the building emptied. Oh well, that meant more time on the clock for me. 

Hope your weekend is all you were wanting/needing.


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Good Morning

I am off to Death Valley to see a special presentation about Scotty's Castle which was severely damaged in flash floods two years ago.










I worked as a seasonal Ranger there for three years.....miss the work and friends.

Hope everyone is having a great weekend.


----------



## *Sandy Harper*

Good morning. It's a beautiful day in the neighborhood....


----------



## loonlover

Good morning.

A late night last night with a mostly slow, boring evening for me. Finished a book and played a game and sat for most of the evening. But, the crowd of almost 5,000 did exit the building speedily so I was home just after midnight.

Hope your Sunday is a peaceful one.


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Good Morning

Beautiful Sunday morning in the desert, but with high winds and blowing dust expected tonight....probably my fault for washing windows !! Ha ! I bought a Sago Palm that needs planting and have to take my truck and trailer to a friend's place to help clear out some accumulated brush....Sunday Dump Run ! What could be better ??

Hope everyone is having a restful day...


----------



## geoffthomas

It is 80 degrees here in Derwood today.
It has been dry for 20 days. Very light rain this am.  Thunderstorms expected tonight - Nate's leftovers starting to come in.


----------



## loonlover

Good morning.

66 degrees with a slight chance of scattered thunderstorms.

Plans are to do a little housework, maybe a little shopping. 

Hope everyone's week is off to a good start.


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Good Morning

Sunny, cool and breezy in the desert....my kind of day. I may not do anything more ambitious than filling the bird feeders.










Hope it is a 3 day weekend for most of you.
_
BE EXCELLENT TO EACH OTHER_


----------



## NogDog

NapCat said:


> Good Morning
> 
> Sunny, cool and breezy in the desert....my kind of day. I may not do anything more ambitious than filling the bird feeders.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hope it is a 3 day weekend for most of you.
> _
> BE EXCELLENT TO EACH OTHER_


Nope. I didn't know it was a 3-day weekend for anyone.


----------



## loonlover

Good morning.

A foggy morning in store. Not a problem for me, it will have burned off before I have to go anywhere.

The eye doctor changed II's contacts; said his problem wasn't due to cataracts. He tried to put the new ones in Friday evening, but one package was empty. So yesterday, we made another trip to the optometrist's office to get another one. So far, the new ones seem to be working. He wore mono lens before, the new ones are multi-focal.

Have a great day!


----------



## Andra

Good morning.
We got a cold front!!  It was 62 or so when I got up and now it's down in the 50s!

Have an awesome day.


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Good Morning

Beautiful Autumn Day in the desert....

Hope everyone is having a great day.

_....Good to "see" NogDog at the breakfast table !!_


----------



## loonlover

Good morning.

I won't say autumn has arrived, but it might be closer. We're at 54 this morning with an expected high of 75. But, we'll be back in the 90s by Saturday. Looks like a good day to do some stuff outside. 

We're also getting ready for a short trip the first of next week to see II's mom. She moved to his sister's as her health is continuing to deteriorate. 

Hope everyone has a good day.


----------



## Andra

Good morning.  It was 57 when I got up this morning.  I need to get a light jacket back in the car because it was a little chilly walking in from the parking lot.


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Good Morning

72 in the desert, headed to breezy 80s. Locust Trees are dropping small yellow leaves, Pampus Grasses are in bloom, Pyracantha are putting out orange berries, and roses are re-blooming.....all signs of desert Autumn. Just delightful.

Hope everyone's week is going well.


----------



## loonlover

Good morning.

Yesterday was a lovely day, today should be also even though it will be a little warmer.

Taking the car in for an oil change this morning while II sleeps in as he has to work tonight. No other plans for the day.

Have a good day.


----------



## Andra

Good morning!
It's still nippy here in Austin today.
I'm a pretty happy camper this week.  I ordered a new Kindle for my birthday and tonight we are going to see Eddie Izzard for our anniversary.  I've been listening to his book when at the gym.  He reads it himself and he wanders all of the place just like he does in his standup.  I am sure that people at the gym think I'm crazy because I'm laughing out loud on the elliptical or bike or whatever.
Have a wonderful day.


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Good Morning

Desert Autumn continues with a breezy 67.

Hope everyone is having a great day.
_
Andra....Happy Birthday/Anniversary !!_


----------



## loonlover

Andra, I'll second the birthday and anniversary greetings.

Good morning.

Had to make an early morning run to the store for a few things for our lunches at work tonight. Jason Aldean at the arena tonight. I'm going in earlier than usual so I can babysit the concourse for a few hours before reporting to my usual spot during the concert. Looks like it'll be 12-13 hours on the clock.

Hope your weekend gets off to a good start.


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Good Morning

Beautiful day in the desert....I have to go to "town" for supplies and plan to take an off-road route through a Fish & Wildlife Refuge...should be a pleasant drive with some great photo ops !

LL: Jason Aldean is one of my favorite country singers. He will have some interesting comments prior to his show...he was performing on stage when the terrifying attack started in Las Vegas last week.

Happy Friday all !!


----------



## loonlover

Good morning.

Looks like a nice day in store. We'll be busy getting ready for a short trip.

I am in the backstage area of the arena during shows, but I don't get to see anything or anybody. Security was a little heightened for the show last night (no surprise at that), but things seemed to flow smoothly and we didn't have any major problems or unexpected issues of any sort. It was, however, a late night and a long day. 

Hope your weekend is going well.


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Good Morning

Sunny and Breezy in the desert. Hopefully the wind will clear the smoke from California fires out. I have lots of planting to do today. (Aw Gee.....)

Hope everyone is having a great weekend.


----------



## *DrDLN* (dr.s.dhillon)

Good morning from Sunny N California. It is nice crisp morning. We are over 5o miles away but pray for the areas affected by fires...


----------



## loonlover

Good morning.

69 degrees with a chance of rain. I'll believe it when I see it.

We're heading to the Kansas City area today to see II's mother at his sister's. It has been a long time since we have been in that area. The driving route should be much improved over the way we used to go. We'll travel a lot more on interstate this trip.

Hope everyone has a peaceful Sunday.


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Good Morning

Crisp sunny morning in the desert, but headed to the 80s later. I have lots to do, but no ambition...I may just curl up with a book or play the piano (in between naps !!)

Hope everyone is having a restful Sunday


----------



## dbonline

Well good morning everyone, it's been a while since I've posted anything. My fiancè a s I are doing well just waiting on our baby who can come at any point now. My fiancè is taking he pregnancy in stride she has had ups and downs but she has been amazing through it all.


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Good Morning

46 in the desert, headed to the 80s. Hope everyone's week is off to a great start.

dbonline: Thanks for the update....we are all waiting with you !!


----------



## Andra

Good morning.
We are back to lovely fall weather in Austin.  I hope it sticks around this time.
Thanks for the anniversary and birthday good wishes.  We saw Eddie in Austin on Thursday and then went to Dallas on Friday to see him again.  I'm really glad we did because he was funnier on Friday!  On Thursday you could tell he was trying to stick to a script/outline.  And on Friday it was more of a guideline!  It was also our first show at the Majestic Theatre in downtown Dallas.  We only stayed one night, but we walked all over the place Saturday morning before we left.

Be excellent to each other!


----------



## dbonline

Good Morning! what a beautiful day it is, brisk air and sun perfect fall weather. My fiance and I are enjoying this weather while it lasts and just staying close to home in hopes our baby girl will arrive soon. Unfortunately my fiance is down with a cold but she is doing well the only thing keeping her down is the fact that she is close to being 40 weeks pregnant.


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Good Morning

Sunny 80s in the desert....retirement rehearsal continues !!

Have a great day


----------



## loonlover

Good morning.

We're home. Tiring trip emotionally, but the drive wasn't too bad. My glasses broke Monday morning so we'll be heading to the optometrist's office this morning. One earpiece broke off. They stay on my face amazingly well with only one earpiece. I'll be ordering new ones and hoping these continue to work until they get here.

The weather has definitely changed. The furnace came on just before I got out of bed this morning. Guess the winter PJs will be in order very shortly.

Hope everyone has a great Wednesday.


----------



## Jane917

Another cloudy misty day in the PNW. Fall is definitely here. The colors are glorious!


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Good Morning

Cloudy in the desert without a breath of wind....the silence is eerie. Headed to the mid 80s.
I hope to finish a tedious project I have been working on outside today.

Hope everyone's week is going well.


----------



## loonlover

Good morning.

A cool 45 degrees this morning warming up nicely into the 70s.

I was able to buy a new ear piece for my glasses. Certainly is nice to be assured they will stay on my face again. I can see to do things around the house without them, but I can't drive without them.

Hope your day is a good one.


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Good Morning

Windy 80s in the forecast, but it is 68 and still right now. Gazillions of birds (and chipmunks) at the feeders...I have been filling them (12) twice a day. Are we preparing for a long winter ??

Have a great day !


----------



## loonlover

Good morning. It is Friday.

Cool this morning and looking like a nice day in store. Not many birds at my feeders right now. Goldfinch don't show up until around Thanksgiving but I try to stock up on seed before they get here as during the winter I sometimes have to fill the feeders a coupe of times a day.

Hope your weekend is off to a good start.


----------



## jwbarlament

Good morning. Surprisingly warm, 60s here in Wisconsin. Spent this morning like every other morning, as in getting up far too early to go to a school where nobody learns anything. Currently lamenting over 0 sales in English class and working on my marketing while we're supposed to be doing some paper or something.


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Good Morning and Welcome "jwbarlament"

Very windy 70s in the desert. The wind is my fault....washed windows and the car yesterday. DUH !

I am off to Shoshone, California and Pahrump, Nevada to visit with friends, have lunch and do some shopping.

Happy Friday all.


----------



## loonlover

Good morning.

Yesterday was cloudy and gloomy all day. Today will be the same but with a higher chance of rain. Hope the forecast for rain is accurate without the thunderstorms being too severe.

II works tonight so don't have much planned for the day other than fixing a couple of meals.

Have a great day.


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Good Morning

Delightful, breezy 60s in the desert. Had a wonderful trip and visit yesterday. Picked up a Red Bird of Paradise Tree and some Red Yuccas to plant today.

Hope everyone is having a great weekend


----------



## loonlover

Good morning.

We had some rain overnight, but haven't traipsed out to the gauge yet to see how much. Looks like it will stay cloudy for most of the day, then be clear with highs in the 70s tomorrow.

Bruno Mars at the arena tonight. It is a sell out of around 15,000 seats so I expect to be busy. 

Hope everyone has a peaceful Sunday.


----------



## *Sandy Harper*

Good morning you all.

It's beautiful day with temp in 70s in Sunny N CA


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Good Morning

Dead calm and deathly quiet in the desert....headed to sunny 80s. I am putting in a new garden with bird bath and retaining wall which should keep me busy until "First Nap" Time....giggle










Hope everyone is having a restful Sunday


----------



## geoffthomas

Good Morning from Nation's Capital suburbs.
It is 60 this morning on the way to a high of 73 later.  Kinda foggy this morning.


----------



## loonlover

Good morning.

Cool at 46 this morning. We're to have sunny skies today with a high in the mid 70s.

Late night last night and a busy one. Something about having over 15,000 people in the arena seems to mean there are more calls for housekeeping, medical staff, or security. All in all, though, the concert was a good one.

Hope your week is off to a good start.


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Good Morning All !!

Sunny and breezy in the desert with temperatures headed to the mid 90s !! gasp

I plan to wash the cars so that will bring on some sort of meteorological event...giggle

Hiope everyone's week is off to a good start.


----------



## loonlover

Good morning.

51 degrees and heading to another nice day. I won't know what it is like as I'll be sitting in the lobby at the arena. Cirque du Soleil is this weekend. They will be setting up the floor today (it is an ice show this time) so I'll be making sure no one coming to the box office tries to get a sneak peek at the floor. That means I'll get a lot of reading done while I am there.

Hope your day is a good one.


----------



## Andra

Good morning.
I've been out of pocket for a while because of work.  We are enjoying cooler weather in Austin for now.
I am still trying to think of a good name for my new Oasis.

Be excellent to each other!


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Good Morning

Another sunny breezy day in the desert with temperatures in the 90s. I have company coming over today for coffee, cheesecake, gossip and giggles.

Have a great day


----------



## loonlover

Good morning.

A bit brisk at 37 this morning.

Sitting at the arena again today. Another day of getting paid to read as I can't imagine being any busier today than I was yesterday. Think I'll wear long underwear today as the air circulating out to the lobby off the ice on the floor is rather chilly.

Hope everyone has a good day.


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Good Morning

Sunny 80s in the desert. Post Office and Dump Run on the agenda.
Hope everyone's week is going well.


----------



## LivingWell

I am new and I like to say Good Morning to all the readers and authors. It's sunny and in 80s....


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Good Morning and Welcome to "Living Well".

49 in the desert, headed to sunny 90s. A couple of friends and I are headed into Las Vegas for a "playday".

_Be Excellent to Each Other !_


----------



## loonlover

Good morning and another welcome to Living Well.

The first of four days of Cirque du Soleil - Crystal on tap at the arena tonight. I'm only working the performance today, but will be back sitting in the lobby all day tomorrow. And is it cold sitting there with that ice out on the arena floor. 

Hope everyone has a great day.


----------



## Andra

Good morning.
It was nich and chilly in Austin again this morning.  I continue to work on getting stuff ready for our meeting on the road next week.
I was curious about the size of the new Oasis compared to some of the older Kindles so I pulled out my K3 last night and am trying to get it charged back up.  I really like my newer ones, but I still think this one was a favorite for a reason.

LL we have tickets for Crystal in February.  I'm curious what you think about the show if you manage to see any of it.  I'd never thought of Cirque du Soleil and an ice show in the same breath before.

Welcome Living Well


----------



## loonlover

Good morning.

Temperatures will drop all day so will be a little chilly when I come home tonight. I was disappointed the rain was taken out of the forecast, though.

Heading to the arena in about an hour for a 12-13 hour day. Maybe I'll be able to go in to see part of the show tonight. Small crowds, a show people stay in their seats for, and I get very few calls.

Have a great Friday.


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Good Morning

We will have sunny 80s through the weekend. My friends and I had a wonderful time in Vegas yesterday, starting with a fantastic brunch in a French Cafe, ending in a local RanchHouse that has been here for 65 years.....with lots of shopping and giggling in between. I am tired, so this is an official Pajama Day !!

Happy Friday, All !!


----------



## loonlover

Good morning.

Another 2 days of Cirque du Soleil - Crystal to go. It has been a long time since I worked 6 days in a row. Maybe it will be worth it when I get the paycheck. Part of yesterday and all of today will be overtime. It should make up a little for all the slow times this summer.

Otherwise, nothing going on around our place other than cold weather arriving.

Hope everyone is enjoying their weekend.


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Good Morning

Our perfect weather continues. A new cordless hedge trimmer arrived, so I will be playing with that today.

Hope everyone is having a great weekend.


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Good Morning

Sunny 80s in the desert...having coffee on the deck and watching the birds. There is a woodpecker busily and noisily staking out his territory. Hummers, Vultures and the Golden Eagle have left. The Locust Trees have dropped their yellow leaves and the Ash Trees are turning....Winter is just around the corner.

Hope everyone is having a restful Sunday


----------



## loonlover

Good morning.

Last week was a long one but should result in a nice paycheck. Can't beat getting paid to do a little work between reading sessions. Saturday night's show ended early with a little excitement due to a power outage in the city . No one panicked, patrons were escorted from the building by employees, and offered a refund or the opportunity to attend one of yesterday's two shows. 

Andra, I did see a bit of the show and enjoyed what I saw of the second act more than the first. But I won't say it was the best example of skating or acrobatics I have seen. Also, not seeing it from the beginning meant I wasn't able to follow the story line. 

Hope everyone's week is off to a good start.


----------



## Andra

Good morning.  I am in Lufkin, Texas this week for work.
It was 30 degrees yesterday morning! But this morning it was only 40.  This is our first cold-weather trip with the new travel trailer and we are still figuring things out.  We are definitely enjoying the electric fireplace though


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Good Morning

Partly cloudy and headed to the low 80s, but wind and lower temperatures on queue for tonight and tomorrow. Slept in late, so I am getting a late start on the day. Company coming tomorrow, so I will bake a ginger snap crusted, pumpkin cheesecake today..

Happy Monday All !!


----------



## LivingWell

It's partly cloudy and 70s in so called sunny CA....Lol


----------



## loonlover

Good morning. 

Not as chilly as yesterday, but won't warm up as much either.

Grocery shopping on my agenda after spending yesterday lazing around.

Hope everyone has a good day.


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Good Morning

Partly cloudy and 70s in the desert...I have fussin' to do before my friends arrive....good food, good company...looking forward to their visit !!









_
Happy Halloween All !!_


----------



## Jane917

Good morning from southwest Washington. It will be another clear sunny day, though we are sure feeling the change with the cold night temps. I can see a light frost on the roof. It should be a lovely mid 60s today, but tomorrow the rains start again.


----------



## Andra

Happy Halloween!
My new Kindle Oasis was just delivered - but I am still in Lufkin.  Really - this is driving me crazy.  I had managed to put it out of my head and now it's back.
Have an excellent day.


----------



## loonlover

Good morning.

A bit rainy this morning. Our accumulation won't be much, but at least maybe the dust will be settled a little.

A couple of errands again this morning and laundry are my goals for the day. II is working tonight so he'll be sleeping till at least noon.

Hope your day is a good one.


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Good Morning

Another lovely autumn day in the desert. Post Office and Dump run on the agenda....whoopee !!

Have a great day, all !!


----------



## loonlover

Good morning.

Cloudy and damp this morning with an expected high of 78.

Aaron Lewis and Blackberry Smoke at the arena tonight. It will be a small show which is a good thing as I am fighting allergies. Hopefully I won't have too many calls tonight and I won't start coughing while using the radio.

Hope everyone has a great Thursday.


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Good Morning

Sunny, breezy 70s in the desert....great weather for deadwooding and brush clearing.

Have a great day !!


----------



## loonlover

Good morning.

Hard to believe it is November with the temperatures we are experiencing. 71 degrees this morning with a high near 80. Slight chance of thunderstorms today.

Casting Crowns at the arena tonight. Although the crowd will be much larger than last night's, I still don't expect to be very busy. No alcohol sales usually leads to fewer issues.

Hope your weekend gets off to a good start.


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Good Morning

I am off to an Arts & Crafts Show in Las Vegas. Always fun and a great place for Christmas shopping. A very dear friend of mine has a booth (windchimnes), so we will have lunch and a visit.

Partly cloudy and very windy 60s.

Happy Friday All !!


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Good Morning

Cool and Breezy in the desert. I had a fun, but long day in Vegas yesterday, so do not intend to do much more than hang new wind chimes today.

Hope everyone is having a great weekend !


----------



## loonlover

Good afternoon.

A bit under the weather today so am just taking it easy, lolling around in my PJs.

Hope everyone is having a nice fall weekend, although for those getting snow, I wouldn't consider it fall or nice. But, maybe you are able to stay inside and be toasty and warm.


----------



## loonlover

Good morning.

Warm, humid, and cloudy this morning. Scattered thunderstorms are possible.

Hope everyone has a peaceful Sunday.


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Good Morning

Partly Cloudy, breezy 60s in the desert with 70 % humidity !! We desert rats are not used to that.....my fur is all curly !!
Playing in the gardens, Kindling and nappin' on queue...

Hope everyone is having a restful Sunday. 

_Feel better, Andra_


----------



## loonlover

Good morning.

Current temp is 61 with an expected high of 65 and a possibility of thunderstorms again. Didn't receive any rain yesterday; I'm sure ready for some to fall.

Still coughing some, but feeling better today. I might even get something done around the house.

Hope everyone's week is off to a good start.


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Good Morning

Cloudy 55 in the desert with an overnight forecast of temperatures near freezing. I have some irrigation issues that I have been putting off that I _MAY_ get to today.....I have been hooked on the ISU Olympic Figure Skating Competitions which are delightful, but endless.

Have a great week !!


----------



## loonlover

Good morning.

Still cloudy and gloomy and a slight chance of thunderstorms sometime. So far, they have not occurred anywhere near us.

An appointment with the podiatrist this afternoon, otherwise I plan to do whatever I get done.

Hope your day is a good one.


----------



## Andra

Good morning.  We are back in Austin after being in Lufkin, TX last week.  My allergies are just now figuring out that we are out of the piney woods and back in our regular location...
It was 70 this morning, but the low is supposed to be 50 so I guess we have a front coming in.  That would suit me fine.  It was 30 degrees the first night we were in Lufkin and then it was back to hot muggy weather.
I am enjoying my new Oasis!
Have an excellent day.


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Good Morning

Breezy and Nippy in the desert....very refreshing. I like LL's approach to the day...."I _plan_ to do whatever I get done"

Have a great day !!


----------



## loonlover

Good morning.

A little chillier this morning at 49 and an expected high of 52.

I'll be sitting at the arena working a meeting for most of the day thus my early arising. A new Mary Balogh book on my Kindle so I am set for an easy day.

Hope yours is an easy one too.


----------



## Andra

Good morning!
51 and cloudy in Austin this morning.  We are supposed to get some rain today, but my commute to work was dry!  And while I was out of town they opened all of the southbound lanes of Mopac back up and put the speed limit back to 65.  It barely took me 30 minutes to get to work today and that's just because I got behind some folks in the left lane who had no idea what 65 was.
Looking for a skin for my new Oasis, but I've never bought a skin before a cover so I'm not sure how to pick a print.  I am thinking to just go for something I really like and then get a boring black case if I can't find something that kind of matches the skin.


----------



## Jane917

Looks like a clear day in SW Washington. We did not get any of the snow that Seattle had recently. It is pretty windy in the Columbia Gorge, but it looks pretty quiet where I am.


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Good Morning

We went to 36 overnight and the house is cool.....so I am having my coffee next to a nice fire in the fireplace. I did quite a bit of heavy lifting yesterday and am sore, so may take an easy day today.

Hope everyone's week is going well.


----------



## loonlover

Morning, everyone.

The low was 36 this morning, but we should have a sunny day with a high of 62 in store.

Not the best day at our house, as II's mother died yesterday. We will be heading to Kansas tomorrow for services on Saturday. One son will be there, the other one will not be able to make it. We're dealing well at this point. Know that there will be some difficult days ahead of us, though.

Hope your day goes well.


----------



## crebel

loonlover said:


> Morning, everyone.
> 
> The low was 36 this morning, but we should have a sunny day with a high of 62 in store.
> 
> Not the best day at our house, as II's mother died yesterday. We will be heading to Kansas tomorrow for services on Saturday. One son will be there, the other one will not be able to make it. We're dealing well at this point. Know that there will be some difficult days ahead of us, though.
> 
> Hope your day goes well.


{{{hugs, blessings, and wishing you and II safe travels}}}


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Good Morning

Prayers & Sympathies to you LL and to all of II's family.

Safe Travels


----------



## loonlover

Thanks, Crebel and NapCat.

We're both up early, still need to take the dogs to the kennel and then load the car. Then will be heading out for one of our last trips to Wichita. We always knew it would come someday so we'll deal with it the best we can.


----------



## Andra

Prayers and hugs to LL and II.  Be safe.

TGIF
It has been a long week.
We still have colder weather in Austin - 50 degrees and cloudy when I got up.  Trying to get tickets to see the new Thor movie since we were out of town last weekend when it opened.


----------



## Jane917

Condolences to your family, LL, and safe travels. 

It is a chilly and cloudy low 40s here with an expectation of rain later today. Same old same old.


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Good Morning and Happy Friday

High, thin clouds, 70s during the day, 40s at night and light wind. The is what the Weather-Guessers are saying the desert will be like for the next two weeks.....Delightful. Still pruning dead wood outside and decluttering my shop and the house. Gasp this "retirement rehearsal" is exhausting.....I may have to go back to work to get some rest ! Giggle.

Hope everyone has fun plans for the weekend.
_
BE EXCELLENT TO EACH OTHER_


----------



## A.G. Richards

Good morning everyone.

It's cloudy out beyond my window as I type, but not nearly as cold as it was earlier this week.  Which is a -- sort of -- silver lining to the clouds. Or -- to put it another way -- it could be worse.

Have a great weekend!


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Good Morning


----------



## loonlover

Good morning.

We're heading home this morning. 

Hope everyone has a peaceful Sunday.


----------



## ladyknight33

Good morning to all.

It's been a while since I've been on the boards but as I was watching outlander this board crossed my mind and I wondered how Betsy, Leslie and Harvey were doing, so I logged in today 

Hope everyone has a wonderful Sunday! 

I'm off to the winery.


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Good Morning

Our beautiful desert Autumn continues.....I have a covey of quail under the bird feeders this morning. Kool ! They usually stay in the brush away from the house.

Hope everyone is having a restful Sunday


----------



## loonlover

Good morning.

We arrived home a little after 6 last night. Nice to sleep in our own bed. Now to catch up on some housework that didn't get done while I was sick and get back on a sort of schedule. At some point, we'll need to go back to Wichita to help deal with the house, but II's sister needs a little time for herself before we tackle that. We'll let her set tie timetable on that.

Hope everyone's week is off to a good start.


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Good Morning and Happy Monday to All

Cool and dead calm in the desert...eerily quiet. I have a major project reorganizing music files today for a new digital player....95,000 tracks should keep me busy.

Hope everyone has a great week.


----------



## Andra

Happy Monday!
I got a late start this morning thanks to a detour past the doctor's office and a battle with the mail-order drug company.  I hate change...  It's so hard to get everything lined back up and working properly again.  And it doesn't help that this time my blood pressure meds are the ones messed up.  Sheesh!
Have an excellent week!


----------



## loonlover

Good morning.

42 degrees with a few showers in the area. Not sure any of them will stop by our place.

Hope everyone has a good day.


----------



## Andra

Good morning.  My mom had a gorgeous sunrise this morning.  Ours was really washed out, but at least the sun is out!
64 this morning heading to 76 or so this afternoon.
Have a great day.


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Good Morning

Sunny, but nippy day in the desert. Washing the car and windows today.....that should bring a change in the weather !

Hope everyone is having a great day


----------



## loonlover

Good morning.

Cloudy and gloomy again but no rain in the forecast. Still could use some. It is currently 56 and heading to a high of 64.

Finish up some grocery shopping today and I guess I'd best get the dogs some food as well. They would like that, I'm sure.

II works tonight, but otherwise not much going on around here. We kind of like it that way.

Hope your day is a good one.


----------



## Andra

Is it Friday yet?
Today is overcast and cool and is really staying in bed weather - not going to work weather.  I think the time change has messed up my internal clock a bit.
Hang in there.


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Good Morning

Sorry Andra, it is not even "Friday Eve".....sigh

Cloudy and Cool in the desert also. I am off to "town" for a shopping loop.

Hope everyone's week is going well....if not fast.

_BE EXCELLENT TO EACH OTHER !!_


----------



## Andra

One day closer to Friday!
I am back at Dr office since the meds that arrived yesterday were still not correct... this is getting old.
We have rain in the forecast for today, but it is clear now.
Have a great day!


----------



## loonlover

Good morning.

We received almost a quarter inch of rain yesterday. All of it was welcome.

Lunch for me and supper for II in the crock pot this morning. Chris Stapleton at the arena tonight. I expect to be busy with over 13,000 tickets sold. Also, it is a country crowd and they do like their beer.

Hope everyone has a good day.


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Good Morning

It Worked !! Washing the car and windows has brought on winds up to 35 mph ! Ha !

Actually, I like the wind and it is blowing down all the small yellow leaves from Locust and Mimosa trees...looks like an autumn painting.










Have a great day !


----------



## loonlover

Good morning. It is Friday.

Long night last night with lots of calls. And sometimes those calls make you really wonder if some people should be allowed out in public ( or at least out where alcohol is served). I'm still glad I only deal with the calls over the radio, not with the people directly.

Hope everyone's weekend is off to a good start.


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Good Morning

Another breezy day in the desert with freezing temperatures forecast for tonight.

I have a pair of Falcons who hunt on my property...their chick choose yesterday's blustery winds to try his first flight. After a rough start, it was amazing to see how fast he got the hang of it all.

Happy Friday to All


----------



## Andra

Happy Friday!
I am getting ready to leave work for the day - not looking forward to the drive, but I'll be glad to get home.
Have an awesome weekend!


----------



## loonlover

Good morning.

We're in for a windy day with temperatures dropping as the day goes by. The acorns hitting the roof makes it sound like it is hailing. Maybe this will clear a lot of them out of the trees, though.

A Cosplay meet (for lack of a better word) at the arena today. This is the first time they have had anything like this so we really don't know what to expect, other than a long day. Then nothing going on for the next two weeks. Kind of looking forward to that.

Have a great Saturday.


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Good Morning

Crisp, sunny in the desert....our temperatures dropped over 50 degrees in the past 24 hours....this is usually when the Robins show up, but I have not seen any yet......lots of juicy Pyracantha berries waiting for them ! (They get "drunk" eating them....funny to watch...)

Hope everyone is having a great weekend


----------



## loonlover

Good morning.

30 chilly degrees this morning, but we have sunshine and a predicted high of 57. Mother nature did some interesting piling of leaves yesterday. There are places in the yard that are clear of leaves with some pretty high piles of leaves nearby. Now the trick will be to get them disposed of before they all get spread out again.

A very long, boring day yesterday, although some of the costumes were very well done. But the arena is not really the place for a Cosplay/comic con show. Time for some rest today.

Hope everyone has a peaceful Sunday.


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Good Morning

We went below freezing in the desert overnight, but still no robins. I have to get on the roof with a chainsaw today to clear tree branches that are growing near the chimney. And have some cheesecake baking to do.

Hope everyone is having a restful Sunday.


----------



## loonlover

Good morning.

29 degrees this morning with some sunshine.

Plans are to make a last run to the grocery store before the holiday and then do some housework. I've sort of ignored it the last couple of weeks. 

Hope your week is off to a good start.


----------



## Andra

Good morning.  It was 44 in Austin this morning, but the sun is already shining so it should warm up a bit.  My skin for my new Oasis arrived over the weekend and my non-amazon-branded cover should arrive today.  
I've got some housecleaning and shopping to do before Thursday - wish me luck!


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Good Morning

Late start today....partly cloudy 60s in the desert. Company coming later in the week, so need to get the guest room ready and start fussin' for Thanksgiving dinner.

Hope everyone's week is off to a good start


----------



## loonlover

Good morning.

Chilly as expected but a high of 62 for today. Tomorrow sounds more like November with a predicted high of 51.

Awoke early this morning so will try to get started on chores in a few minutes. First on the agenda is to make some banana bread.

Hope everyone has a good day.


----------



## Andra

Good morning!
It's still lovely and cool in Austin today.
I went to the gym after work yesterday and met with my trainer.  I am sore today!  He assures me that it's temporary...
Hope you are having a great week.


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Good Morning

Desert Autumn continues....just lovely.

I am debating whether to run into "town" for last minute dinner ingredients, or wait until tomorrow.

Have a great day !


----------



## loonlover

Good morning.

Another sunny day in store but a high of only 51.

We cleared a lot of leaves in the backyard yesterday. I'm a little sore this morning, but it sure looks a lot better out the back door.  II may work some in the front yard today, but I plan on spending my time inside doing food prep for tomorrow.

Hope everyone has a good Thanksgiving eve.


----------



## geoffthomas

Good morning all.
It is a little cloudy here and 42. We may hit 51 today. And we may get a small amount of rain.


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Good Morning

We are back in sunny 80s....beautiful. I am glad did my last minute shopping yesterday and do not have to go out again.

Those of you traveling for the holiday, please be careful !!

Have a great day !


----------



## loonlover

Good morning and Happy Thanksgiving to those celebrating.

At 26, this was the coldest morning we've seen this fall. Maybe the goldfinch will start showing up at the feeders. There haven't been very many birds out there to enjoy for quite a while now.

I plan on cooking a small turkey and some of the fixings. Otherwise, a quiet day with some phone calls with relatives. 

Hope everyone has a pleasant day.


----------



## Andra

Happy Thanksgiving!

My friends here at Kboards are high in my list of "things for which to be thankful." I hope you all have a wonderful day.


----------



## NapCat (retired)




----------



## geoffthomas

It is 42 today and that is the high.  Mostly cloudy.


----------



## loonlover

Good morning.

It looks like another nice day in store weather wise. I have a haircut scheduled and II works 3-11 today. I'll try to get some housework done while he is at work. The only shopping I will do today is pick up some prescriptions at the pharmacy. 

Hope everyone has a good day.


----------



## geoffthomas

Today it was 27 when I got up and frost on everything. It is supposed to hit 50 today.


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Good Morning

Beautiful day in the desert.

My company will be here shortly, so we are celebrating Thanksgiving today. House sure smells wonderful.

I am so glad to live in a remote area, far away from Black Friday Madness.
Godspeed to those of you who participate !!

_Be Excellent To Each Other !!_


----------



## loonlover

Good morning.

Hope you have a lovely day.


----------



## loonlover

Good morning.

32 degrees this morning with an expected high of around 68. I'll take it.

We finished the first round of clearing the yard of leaves yesterday. Those remaining on the trees are still so green, I don't know when the rest will fall. But, for now, our yard looks pretty good. I do need to mow the front yard again, though.

Hope everyone has a peaceful Sunday.


----------



## Nate Hoffelder

Good morning.

the missiles are flying, hallelujah hallelujah


----------



## *DrDLN* (dr.s.dhillon)

Good morning

It's cloudy with chances of rain in sunny CA...


----------



## loonlover

Good morning.

Chilly this morning but we're supposed to get to 79 again today.

II has a doctor's appointment this morning. Then we will probably stop for breakfast. Sometime today I'll try to plan what gets done each day this week. I have to be more disciplined in doing chores.

Hope everyone has a good day.


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Good Morning

Sorry I have missed the past two mornings here at the breakfast table...I have been showing my friends around Death Valley where there is no internet/cell phone service. The weather was perfect and the vistas breathtaking.....always impressive to folks from areas where the landscape is cluttered with trees !! giggle !!










Today I am off to Vegas to have lunch with friends....Cold and very windy.

Have a great day, All


----------



## loonlover

Good morning.

The sun is shining and the temperature is 43 with a high of 70 again.

We have some errands to run mid day, and before and after I'll try to continue the house cleaning I started yesterday. 

Hope everyone has a good Tuesday.


----------



## Andra

Good morning.
We were with family last week for Thanksgiving and I didn't spend much time on the internet.
Back at work today.
Have a great week!


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Good Morning

Sunny, cool and breezy in the desert. The very high winds of the last two days have moved lots of colored leaves from the trees to the ground. Looks beautiful. That storm should have brought the Robins in, but I do not see them yet.

After a week of cooking, visiting and entertaining....I am exhausted.

Today will be an official NapCat Day !










Enjoy Yours !


----------



## loonlover

Good morning.

40 degrees and mostly cloudy skies this morning. We'll still have a high in the mid 60s, though.

Going to try to get some more housework done today. There is a trade show next week I assume I will work, but don't know if I'll be there 2 or 3 days for it. I really get more done around the house when I know I'll be working. And I am sure it will be multiple days in a row starting Saturday. Next summer may be slow again, but shows continue to be added for the first 5 months of the year. Sort of job security, I guess.

Hope your day is a good one.


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Good Morning

Partly sunny and 40 in the desert...headed to the 60s. I have a leaking drip line to repair and snapdragons to plant. Our high winds have scattered all sorts of debris everywhere, so I will be putting in some "rake-time".

Hope everyone's week is going well.


----------



## Andra

Good morning.  It is sunny and cool in Austin today - too bad I'm cooped up inside.
Have an awesome day!


----------



## Jane917

A high of 48 today and cloudy. I think we might get a day free of rain.


----------



## loonlover

Good morning.

Jane, would love to have some of that rain, but it doesn't look likely. I'm sure it won't be long before they start talking about drought conditions here.

Some errands to run and laundry to do. Not much else planned today.

Hope everyone has a good day.


----------



## Andra

Good morning! It's almost Friday!
We had a bit of a front blow through last night and it got down in the 40s.  But we should have sunny 70s this afternoon!  I need to get home early enough to take Ginger for a walk when it's still daylight.


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Good Morning from the desert !

We went below freezing last night, but headed back to the 60 today. Still no Robins.....hmmmm
No great plans......just "putzin' "

Have a great day


----------



## loonlover

Good morning. It is Friday.

Chilly but warming up nicely for us. A lot of the leaves that were still green last Saturday have now changed color. Looks like the yard will soon be completely carpeted again shortly.

Hope everyone's weekend gets off to a good start.


----------



## Andra

Happy Friday!  I can't believe it's already December - it seems like the beginning of November was just last week!
We don't have any special plans for the weekend, but I need to do laundry.

Be excellent to each other!


----------



## Van Argan

Good morning.  I am minutes away from choosing my next project.  Four books are battling in my mind for attention.  I enjoy the process of making a choice and committing to a story.

Best wishes to all of you with your writing today.
Van


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Good Morning, Happy Friday, Happy December and Welcome to Van

Cool and Sunny in the desert.....absolutely beautiful. At the risk of spoiling this lovely weather, I am going to wash the car and windows which are covered with dust after the high winds earlier this week.

Hope everyone has great weekend plans.


----------



## loonlover

Good morning.

A clear, chilly Saturday morning with the day warming up nicely to 68.

Joe Bonamassa at the arena tonight. I expect to get some reading done as it is a small show and his fans come to listen to the music. 

Enjoy your weekend.


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Good Morning

Sunny 60s in the desert. Headed over to a local Wildlife Refuge to join a Ranger "Walk & Talk" which should be fun.










Hope everyone is having a fun weekend.


----------



## loonlover

Good morning.

Cloudy and cool this morning and we might get some rain tomorrow.

Big Church Night Out at the arena this evening. I'm hoping it will be about as quiet as last night was.

Tomorrow I'll be sitting in the lobby during the load-in for a trade show. That will mean a lot of reading time, also.

Hope everyone has a peaceful Sunday.


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Good Morning

60 and windy in the desert. Leaves are falling, wind chimes chiming. Looks like a good day for reading, piano playing and napping next to the fireplace.

Hope everyone is having a restful Sunday


----------



## loonlover

Good morning.

Up early so I can spend the day at the arena reading sitting in the lobby while a trade show sets up. Usually a very long, slow day as these folks know what they are doing and don't require much assistance. Guess I might get some exercise walking up to the door every once in a while to see if the rain we're supposed to get has arrived.

Hope everyone's week is off to a good start.


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Good Morning

Chill Factor of 17 in the desert....we are headed to windy 50s. I think I will sit next to the fireplace and start writing Christmas cards.

I hope everyone's week is off to a great start.


----------



## Andra

Happy Monday!
I hope your week goes well.


----------



## loonlover

Good morning.

Trying to decide what Christmas decorations to put out is on the agenda today. I've got 3 days off so if it doesn't happen this week, it probably won't happen. I've also informed II we're going out to eat today to a sit down place. It has been a while since we have done that.

Hope everyone has a good day.


----------



## Andra

Good morning.  It's 55 and rainy in Austin today.  If it stays wet all day, the drive home is going to be very interesting.
I've been working with Ginger to get her to settle down upstairs at night and sleep with me.  Last night was the first time I tried it when I had to be at work on time.  It worked pretty well, but I need to get upstairs a little earlier.  That seems to wind her up and it takes a while for her to calm back down.  But she is a good little snuggle-bunny.

Have a wonderful day.


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Andra said:


> "...the drive home is going to be very interesting..."


_
From my own experience, driving in Austin is always "interesting"....giggle_

Good Morning all

More sub-freezing temperatures in the desert and more company on the way.....so a cozy day visiting next to the fireplace with coffee and bread pudding.

Have a great day


----------



## Jane917

Good morning! It is 36 this morning with a high expected in the high 40s. The forecast is for a cold, clear week. That probably means a wind will come up. So far we have not had frost, but that should appear soon. Last year at this time we had snow, wind, ice....and it was off to a very long winter. This winter is starting out mild.


----------



## loonlover

Good morning.

It is 37 this morning with an expected high of 55. Looks like it will be a little colder later in the week.

We decided we (I) would put out some Christmas decorations but not put up a tree. We were in a state of not knowing when some things would happen for enough months of the year, we're just not quite in the mood to commit to a defined set of plans, it seems.

Hope you have a wonderful day.


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Good Morning

Another nippy day in the desert....the birds are ice skating on the bird baths !!

I have friends from Texas on their way here for a visit....looking forward to seeing them.

Have a great day


----------



## Andra

NapCat said:


> _
> From my own experience, driving in Austin is always "interesting"....giggle_


Smarty!

It's worse than usual this time of year because of the holidays and the extra tourists and when it's rainy it is even worse. I came in late today because I had a cleaning appointment at the dentist. 183 was a parking lot at 9:30am - I mean - not moving at all... Things usually creep along a little better than that.

38 and rainy in Austin today but it feels colder than that. I had to pull out my big coat and my gloves. I wish I'd have thought to take some firewood into the house before it all got wet.

Have an awesome day!


----------



## loonlover

Good morning.

28 degrees with an expected high of only 43. What is known as winter any more may have sort of arrived.

The poodle's annual vet visit is scheduled for today. Don't anticipate any issues for the 13+ year old dog. She is pretty much a couch (or in her case the spare bed) potato these days although she will still take off after a squirrel if she sees one as she goes out the back door. But the run may not last as long as it once did.

Hope everyone has a good day.


----------



## Andra

Good morning.
It's not as wet today and the temp is up around 45 so it feels practically balmy compared to yesterday.
I have some errands and a gym visit on the agenda after work today.  We'll see how that goes 
Today is our division Christmas lunch.  I have garlic mashed potatoes in a crock pot at my desk.  It's a good thing everyone around me likes garlic!
Have a great day!


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Good Morning

Sunny 60s in the desert. After two weeks of non stop company and visiting friends I have a clear schedule in front of me, so I can fall back to my gardening/napping "schedule".

Have a great day, but do not forget...


----------



## loonlover

Good morning.

Cold again with an expected high of 44. Then we warm up to highs in the 50s for several days.

Working Celebrity Christmas Karaoke at the arena tonight. It is a fund raiser. The attendees and contestants all seem to enjoy it.

Hope your weekend is off to a good start.


----------



## Andra

Good morning. It is 30 and clear in Austin this morning. We had snow last night - not like folks up north get snow - but there is still snow on the roofs and on the ground. It is so pretty. But I am glad it's just an occasional thing for us.
Have a wonderful day.


----------



## Jane917

Good morning from the PNW. Snowing in Texas? Wow! We are chilly and frosty, but our days are warming nearly to the 60s. We sat out in sweaters last night and watched the Christmas ships stroll the Columbia River. We have no rain forecast all week. Happy weekend all!


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Good Morning Gang

Interesting chatter at the breakfast table this morning.

~Snow in Austin should add to the driving adventure there...
~Karaoke Khristmas sounds horrible...
~Christamas Ships on the Columbia makes me want to dash up there !!

It is pleasant sunny and breezy in the desert..dozens of Gold Finches at the feeders
I am off to continue my deadwooding project..

Have a great Friday !!


----------



## loonlover

Good morning.

A little chilly again at 23 but we did avoid the winter precipitation a lot of the south received. 

I avoid going into the bowl for Christmas Karaoke, but I heard fewer Christmas songs last night than some years. It is a fund raiser, but sometimes it seems it is just a good excuse to get drunk for some people. It does make for good people watching, however.

I'm ready to see some goldfinch at the feeders. Seems like they are really late arriving this year. I did have close to a dozen cardinals out there one night this week, however. 

Hope you have a great day.


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Good Morning

Sunny 60s in the desert...just delightful.

Friends are coming over later....so an evening of good food, great conversation and many giggles is on queue.

Hope everyone is having a great weekend


----------



## loonlover

Good morning.

Slept a bit later than usual this morning. The dogs were really pleased to see me up so they could have their breakfast. Guess that will make up a bit for having to be at the arena at 7:30 in the morning for a graduation practice.

Hope everyone has a peaceful Sunday.


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Good Morning

After an overnight chill factor of 17, we are headed to 70 in the desert.....beautiful morning. THE WORLD IS SAFE !! as my friends and I stayed up until after 2 AM solving all the problems.....giggle Had a delightful visit, but am a bit tired this morning....today will likely be a less than ambitious one.

Hope everyone is having a restful Sunday


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Good Morning

Nippy, but sunny in the desert.....headed to the 70s. Laundry, bill paying and naps on the schedule.

Hope everyone's week is off to a great start


----------



## Andra

Good morning.
It's probably already up in the 50s with sunshine today.
I got a late start to the day since I had turned off all my alarms on Friday for the snow day and forgot to turn them back on.  And my puppy alarm did not go off early either!
Oh well...  At least I made it to work before noon.
Have a great week everyone.


----------



## jointhe

hello nice to meet you all


----------



## loonlover

Jointhe, welcome to the thread.

Good morning.

Not as chilly this morning at 43 but we are only headed to 52. That is after a high in the 70s yesterday.

Yesterday I worked the graduation practice, came home for a little while, then back for the graduation. Both easy events. Now a couple of days off before 2 performances of Sesame Street Live.

Plans for today are routine housework and some laundry.

Hope everyone has a good day.


----------



## Andra

Good morning.  44 in Austin to start the day and the high should once again be in the 60s.
I don't have anything major scheduled this week - just trying to get through it.
Hope you have a wonderful day.


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Good Morning and welcome Jointhe !

....again a nippy morning followed by a warm afternoon.....I love this weather, perfect for putzin' in the gardens and the desert is still in vibrant autumn color.

Hope everyone is having a great week


----------



## loonlover

Good morning.

29 degrees but warming up nicely to 63. Still no sign of rain in the near future. They haven't started talking about drought conditions but I'm sure it is coming.

Fresh banana muffins on the counter. Wish you could join me for a bite.

Hope everyone has a good day.


----------



## Andra

Good morning.  It was 37 in Austin this morning - definitely time to start keeping a variety of jackets in the car.
While searching for the old Jimmy Dean sausage ball recipe, I came across a recipe for Savory Sausage Cornbread Muffins.  They are made with Jimmy Dean sausage and cornbread mix.  I'm going to try some for our breakfast at work next week.
LL - Banana muffins sound pretty good right now - wish I could come over and visit.

Have an excellent day.


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Good Morning

Breezy 60s in the desert. Yellow leaves are falling from the Ash trees like snow....delightful ! High winds and freezing temperatures coming in tonight, so that may be the end of the leaves on the trees.

Andra and LL: I can smell your kitchens from Nevada !!! Yummmm....You have inspired me to bake some Blueberry Muffins.










Have a great day all !!


----------



## *DrDLN* (dr.s.dhillon)

Good morning you all. It Sunny and in 60s in N California. Hope southern California fires will be under-control soon.


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Good Morning

I have been outside most of the night watching the Geminid meteor shower.










Predicted cold temperatures did not happen, so it has been a delightful night. I am off to "town" to have a new alternator installed in my car, do some shopping then head home for a long nap.

I hope everyone's week is going well.


----------



## loonlover

Good morning.

32 degrees here with an expected high of 53.

Sesame Street Live at the arena today for 2 performances. Small crowds are expected so I might get some reading done. The second show is at 6 so it should be an early night, also.

Hope everyone has a good day.


----------



## Andra

Good morning.  It was in the mid-40s this morning.
My car is packed up since I am heading to my mom's after work today.  One of my aunts passed away this week and services are tomorrow morning.  DH is staying home with the critters - bet he's going to be glad to see me when I get home.  Ginger requires a lot of undivided attention.

Have a great day.


----------



## Jane917

Good morning! NapCat, you still have time to run up and see the Christmas Ships. They run every night up and down the Columbia (just in the Portland area) and the Willamette Rivers. Private boats all decorated up. 

It is 36 and clear here again, but the drizzles are supposed to be back tomorrow. It has been a long dry stretch. 

Have a good day!


----------



## loonlover

Good morning.

Frosty this morning, but will be warmed up before I venture out. Some cookie baking planned for later and hopefully a trip to pick up new glasses ordered a couple of weeks ago. 

The goldfinch are starting to arrive. I spotted a dozen or so at the feeder this morning. 

Hope your weekend is off to a good start.


----------



## *Sandy Harper*

Good morning you all. It is cold morning...lol


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Good Morning

Quiet, cool morning in the desert. Glad to hear the goldfinches finally arrived in Arkansas...I still have dozens here in Nevada, but still no signs of the robins.

Yesterday's venture to the auto mechanic turned into quite an ordeal. Turns out my "cute" chipmunks ate through critical wiring in the engine compartment....so I ended up stranded in a remote area. After being towed to town, the repairs and replacement parts were pretty spendy, but I am grateful for a great mechanic who got me back on the road in just a matter of hours. 
_THE WAR ON CHIPMUNKS BEGINS TODAY !! _

Jane: Thanks for the tip on the Christmas Ships, I am very very tempted to dash up to Portland for a few days.

Happy Friday all !!


----------



## loonlover

Good morning.

Cold and clear this morning. A possibility of rain overnight. Would really like to see that happen.

Razorback basketball on tap at the arena tonight. A sold out arena means I'll probably be busy, but with it not being televised, it should be an early night. We are always watching the score close to the end of the game, though, hoping it doesn't go into OT.

Have a great Saturday.


----------



## Jane917

Good morning. 

Our sunny days are gone and cloudy, drizzly days have taken over. I expect they will be here for a while.


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Good Morning

Partly cloudy with high winds and blowing sand/dust on the way for today and tomorrow. My fault; I was going to wax the car today...duh !

Looks like it will be a good weekend to stay inside and write my Christmas cards.

Hope everyone is having a fun weekend.


----------



## loonlover

Good morning.

Rough night last night with lots of medical calls. Not the kind of busy I expected. But, nothing going on for a couple of weeks so time to rest and regroup.

Going to try to get the Christmas cards ready today. Time sure got away from me on that item.

Hope everyone has a peaceful Sunday.


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Good Morning

Cold and windy in the desert....definitely a day to spend next to the fireplace.

Hope everyone is having a restful Sunday


----------



## loonlover

Good morning.

Still cloudy and damp this morning. We did receive an inch of rain overnight Saturday and there is more forecast for tomorrow. The rain is welcome but the continual cloudiness does get to me after a while.

Lots of things to do but not sure where I'll start yet, just hope to get some things done while not being interrupted by going to work.

Hope your week is off to a good start.


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Good Morning and Happy Monday

We have a nice sunny day in the 60s on queue. One week until Christmas...










Hope everyone has a great week !


----------



## loonlover

Good morning.

In the 40s and heading to the 50s. We're to get some rain over the next 24-30 hours and we do need it.

Haircuts and some errand running in the mix for this afternoon. Otherwise, not much going on around here, but we kind of like it that way.

Have a good day.


----------



## Andra

Good morning.
We have another damp day here in Austin. But it's 63 instead of 53 like yesterday so it's a little more tolerable. I also managed to get to work before it really started raining.
My MIL's yellow lab turned 4 years old yesterday. Guess what she got for her birthday - a kitten! This little tabby started handing around last weekend and he follows her around everywhere. It is very cute to see a tiny kitten hanging out with a 70-lb lab. If I can remember how to post photos without photobucket, I'll post a picture.
Have an awesome day!


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Andra said:


>


_
TOO KOOL !!_

Good Morning

We dropped into the 20s overnight, so the birds are ice skating on the bird baths ! Headed towards 60s today. Still no Robins....
I have several chores to do that I would rather ignore.....but..

Have a great day


----------



## Kristen Tsetsi

Good morning.

Laptop & coffee before walking my dog (Lenny is her name), and later a haircut to try to correct the damage my last (and never again) hair stylist did.

And then, at 12:30: STAR WARS: THE LAST JEDI!!


----------



## loonlover

Good morning and welcome to the thread, Kristen.

It looks like about 2 inches in the rain gauge this morning. The current forecast says we may receive another 2 inches on Friday. As long is it not frozen precipitation, I won't complain. Burn bans have been removed in multiple counties.

II works 3-11 today. My plans are a couple of errands and some housework. 

Love the picture of the kitten with the dog, Andra. My current cat doesn't know she isn't a dog, but the dogs don't really know what to do with this creature that rubs herself on them and comes up wanting her head licked. But, she and the poodle do occasionally share a bed.

Hope everyone has a great Wednesday.


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Good Morning

30 partly cloudy degrees with 50 mph winds in the desert.....looks like indoor projects for the next couple of days.

Hope everyone's week is going well.


----------



## Andra

Happy Wednesday!
We are drying out in Austin today.  It's sunny and we are up in the 60s.  It's my last day at work before vacation so in a way, it's Friday!

Be excellent to each other!


----------



## loonlover

Good morning.

Really foggy here this morning.

Up and out early to take the dachshund to the vet for surgery for some skin growths. Not supposed to be much to it, but once they started bleeding the only choice was removal. She complained during the trip as she thought she was being starved. Morning feeding time is definitely the most important part of the day as far as she is concerned.

Hope everyone has a good day.


----------



## Jane917

Foggy and frosty here in the PNW. Have a good day!


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Good Morning

Cold and windy in the desert....we have a wind advisory and a hard freeze warning in effect...fitting for the first day of winter, sigh. I was going to run into "town" for supplies, but may rethink that......reading and napping next to the fireplace sounds much better !!

Hope everyone is having a great day.


----------



## LivingWell

Good morning you all. It's crisp cold day.... Happy holidays


----------



## loonlover

Good morning.

Rainy with a flash flood warning in effect. So far, rainfall has been fairly gentle with not real downpours. Not sure it will stay that way all day, though.

The dachshund is not happy with the cone she is wearing. It may be a long 10 days before the stitches come out. She has multiple places with stitches as the vet removed more spots than expected. 

No major plans for the day. Hope everyone is close to being ready for Christmas.

Have a good day.


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Good Morning

20s in the desert, headed to partly sunny 50s....lots of things I should do, but not much ambition.

Safe Travels to those of you headed out for the holiday weekend. !!


----------



## loonlover

Good morning.

We received around 4 inches of rain yesterday. We'll still be behind for the year, but not near as far behind as we were Thursday. Still a little gloomy this morning, but no precipitation expected.

I have to go out for produce; otherwise we're good for a few days. Planning on going shortly, hoping I can get in and out quickly and with a minimum of frustration.

Hope your pre Christmas Eve is a good one.


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Good Morning

Partly cloudy and below freezing in the desert. I am headed into "town" to meet some friends for lunch and like LL, hope to pick up some essentials and get out of the maddening crowds unscathed...

Hope everyone is enjoying the holiday weekend.


----------



## loonlover

Good morning and Happy Christmas Eve.

Looking at a relaxing day with hopefully some sunshine later in the day.

Enjoy the holiday weekend!


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Good Morning

...quiet Christmas Eve in the desert....'da Cat and all the other critters of the Lighthouse Ranch are just waiting for Santa !!










I hope everyone is having a wonderful holiday weekend with family and friends


----------



## Jane917

Happy Christmas Eve! We were scheduled to head into Portland later today, but Mother Nature is having her say. Snow is accumulating and accidents are backing up the roads. We are ending up at home with the ham, rolls, shrimp plate. The kids have the veggies and dessert. Some times the best of plans get thwarted.


----------



## NapCat (retired)




----------



## loonlover

Good morning and Merry Christmas.

Have a wonderful day.


----------



## loonlover

Good morning.

Cold with partly cloudy skies today. The birds seemed to be glad I filled the feeders early this morning(well, at least early for me).

Some household chores planned for the day. One of those projects I have put off, but decided today was the day to get it done.

Hope everyone had a wonderful Christmas and has a great day today.


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Good Morning

I hope Santa was good to everyone !

Cold and overcast in the desert. I am off to "town" to pick up a new few pump for my 1979 Ford PickUp...










....a classic !!

Have a great day


----------



## Annalog

Hope the holidays were good for all.

I tried to catch up on the news I missed. Belated sympathies for LL and II. 

DH's mother passed away at home Christmas Eve after being in ICU for a day. Fortunately her three children were able to come home and say their goodbyes before she went to join her husband who passed away earlier this year. I have a couple days of bereavement leave to help DH and his sisters get everything in order.

DH and I spent late Christmas Eve and early Christmas morning with our daughter and granddaughters. A few days earlier we got to meet our newest great nephew who was born the week before Thanksgiving. It was good for our hearts.

Be excellent to each other!


----------



## Sean Sweeney

6 degrees above 0. Feels like -3. Why do I live where the air hurts my face?

Oh yeah.... DW doesn't want to sweat the remaining nine months of the year.

Good morning, folks.

Sorry for your loss, Anna. Waiting on my grandmother to be with my grandfather.


----------



## loonlover

Good to hear from you, Anna and I will return the sympathies

Good morning.

Cold here but nothing like Sean describes and it will be even colder here by the weekend. Nice to not have to go out if we don't want to.

Cleaned out the inside of kitchen cabinets yesterday. Think I might take it easy and just do laundry today.

Hope everyone has a good day.


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Good Morning

Sunny 70s in the desert. At the risk of bringing on the apocalypse I am going to wax the car today.

It is wonderful to see Sean and Anna back !!

Have a great day


----------



## geoffthomas

Good evening.  It is 15 now.  The high was 29 today.
We had a very nice Christmas and hope you did too.


----------



## loonlover

Good morning.

16 degrees this morning. Sure glad I live in the south. I'm just not cut out for those temperatures like Hibbing, MN had of 28 below.

II works tonight. That arena will be cold except for the offices. Not much on my to do list except make sure we're fed.

Hope everyone has a good day. It's almost the weekend again.


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Good Morning

Sunny 60s on queue in the desert, beautiful day. Late December and My roses are still blooming !!

Off to "town" again for auto parts and prescriptions.

Have a great day !


----------



## Annalog

Good morning. DH and his sisters made significant progress putting their mother's affairs and house in order before one sister needed to head back home today. We sorted through two large storage sheds and all of the house except for the spare bedroom. Who knew that she had kept DHs cowboy blanket, blue metal child plate, and Daniel Boone cup from more than 60 years ago. All seven grandchildren, and most of the greatgrand children, identified items that have special memories for them. Some of this happened remotely via phone or text. ("I know that it is silly, but could I have ...?" "Nothing is silly. Patti asked for the speckled plastic bowls for making the traditional holiday salads." "That is the pan that Grandma always used to make macaroni and cheese for me." ...) Time was also well spent discussing many happy and funny memories. I will be back at work today after four days off.

Hope your day is wonderful. Be excellent to each other.


----------



## loonlover

Good morning.

23 degrees when I awoke this morning but heading to 45 for the high. Abundant sunshine at the moment.

Xscape concert at the arena tonight. It isn't scheduled to be over until 11:30 with a meet and greet afterward. Maybe I'll be home by 1 AM. I don't know if I'll be busy or not. A little different type of show than I am used to and don't know what kind of crowd it will be.

Hope your weekend is off to a good start.


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Good Morning

After an overnight low of 29, Sunny 70s on queue in the desert. No special plans, just puzin'

Anna: Thanks for sharing your stories.....it is fun to see what we find as treasures.

Happy Friday all !


----------



## loonlover

Good morning.

It didn't get as cold overnight as we were told it would. But, the forecast is still for colder temperatures and drastic (at least for us) wind chills tonight and tomorrow.

A really late night last night. Concert ended about 11:20, but there was a meet and greet afterward so I didn't clock out until 12:45. Glad it was the last event for the year with the next concert scheduled for January 12.

Hope you are enjoying a good, long holiday weekend.


----------



## Jane917

We are having relatively nice weather here in the PNW compared with the rest of the country. We are off to the Oregon Coast for a few days with one of the sons, DIL, 2 grandkids. Happy New Year!


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Good Morning

Nice sunny day in the desert....headed to the 70s I have given up on the Robins ever showing up.

Back to deadwooding trees.

Hope everyone is having a great weekend.


----------



## Annalog

Good morning from southern Arizona. I get off work at 5 pm today so I will be off the road early this evening.  In addition, I don't start work until 11 am tomorrow so I plan on sleeping in a bit after an early night. 

Hope your day is wonderful. Hope your new year is full of joy and wonder. Be excellent to each other.


----------



## loonlover

Good morning.

Cold and dreary this morning, but no precipitation in the forecast. Windy with an expected high of only 31 today.

I plan on fixing a few snacks for us for the evening, but we'll probably have our normal type of evening, sitting around reading.

Have a great day and a pleasant evening. Don't go too far overboard with the celebrating.


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Good Morning

Partly cloudy 60s in the desert. I am installing a new fuel pump and filter in my 1979 FORD pickup today....hopefully that will get it back on the road.

Despite the world seemingly going stupid, 2017 was good to me with many successes and high adventure.

May 2018 bring health and happiness.


----------



## loonlover

Good morning and Happy New Year.

Brr, it is cold! 11 degrees with a wind chill of -3. I realize others are colder and face those kinds of temperatures yearly, but it has been a few years since it was this cold here. Very thankful I don't have to go anywhere today.

Have a wonderful day.


----------



## NapCat (retired)

_Health and Happiness to All in 2018
_


----------



## Andra

Good morning!  It's 27 in Austin this morning, but at least it's dry.
Merry Christmas and Happy New Year to everyone.
We were in San Antonio before Christmas and I took my niece to see TSO again.  I think that is becoming a "thing" for us.
We were planning to go out to a comedy club on New Year's Eve to see Ron Funches, but it was wet and actually snowing again at our house and since that is not normal weather for us, we decided to stay home instead.  I had a fire going all day.  We did have to rearrance the living room a bit and put the loveseat in front of the fire instead of the recliner because Ginger would not settle down in the recliner.  So now I tend to sit in front of the fire with both a kitty and a puppy in my lap...
Back at work today.  I made it in on time, but I bet I run out of steam by lunchtime.

Anna, sorry to hear about your loss.  It's great that you had so many stories and good memories to share though.

Have a wonderful day and be excellent to each other.


----------



## loonlover

Good morning.

Not a whole lot going on around here. Will have to get out and buy bird seed today. It doesn't take long for the gold finch to empty the feeders. It hasn't gotten to the point I am filling twice a day, though like it has some years in the past.

Other than one trip out, laundry on the like in the plans.

Hope everyone has a good day and your year is off to a good start.


----------



## dbonline

Well it is still technically the am right now so good morning, we have been busy busy with our baby girl she will be 3 months this month, I wanted to stop in and say happy New Year's to everyone.


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Good Morning All

Cloudy 60s in the desert.....nice day for working outside.

Congratulations to "dbonline" on baby-girl.
Andra: Love your new avatar....sitting in front of the fire with a kitty and puppy sounds like a rough life !! giggle

Hope everyone is having a good week


----------



## loonlover

Good morning.

Awoke early this morning for some reason. Decided it was better to get up than just lay there.

The dachshund gets her stitches out this morning. Glad I'm not the one having to take them out. Hopefully she won't have to wear the cone of shame any longer either. And a bath is definitely in order.

Hope everyone has a good day. Stay warm and safe from the weather.


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Good Morning

Cloudy 60s on queue for the desert. I am headed into "town" to meet an old college buddy for lunch.

Hope everyone is keeping safe and warm. Have a great day !


----------



## Andra

Good morning.  I got off to a slow start this morning since we had ice/snow/sleet (some sort of frozen precip) yesterday evening and the temperatures stayed below freezing all night. I wanted to wait until daylight to drive to work. It's now above freezing (34) headed to the 50s and the sun is shining! Yay!!
Have a wonderful day.



NapCat said:


> Andra: Love your new avatar....sitting in front of the fire with a kitty and puppy sounds like a rough life !! giggle


Thanks. Figaro has been gone for 4 years so I thought it was time to update. The new photo is Ginger's one-year adoption anniversary.


----------



## loonlover

Good morning.

The dachshund slipped her collar on the way to the car yesterday morning. Gave II a merry chase, for a couple of blocks before getting caught. 

Nothing specific planned for today, other than making some potato soup for lunch. I am trying hard to make myself tackle some sort of project daily. Some days they are bigger than others.

Hope everyone has a good day. Again, stay safe and warm.


----------



## Andra

Good morning.
We are still having colder than normal weather, but are above freezing again and the sun is out.
I'm glad I'm not on the east coast!
Have a great day.


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Good Morning

Sunny 60s in the desert....extreme "putzin" continues....

Have a great day !!


----------



## loonlover

Good morning.

We're looking at some warmer temperatures over the next few days with maybe some rain on Sunday.

I like NapCat's term "putzin" as that describes what we do most days. Whatever takes our fancy gets done. If doing nothing looks good, we do that. I guess today I will have the goal to put the few Christmas decorations I have out away.

Have a good day.


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Good Morning

Our delightful desert weather continues. My creative juices are flowing, so I may spend the day wandering around with a sketchpad and camera.

Happy Friday and I hope everyone has restful weekend plans after an eternity of holiday commotion.


----------



## loonlover

Good morning.

The weekend is here. Enjoy!


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Good Morning

Cloudy 60s in the desert. My well company will be showing up "sometime" this weekend to replace my pressure tanks, so I will be without water for a couple of hour.....just do not know when. Deadwooding and drip line repair on queue for today.

Hope everyone is having a good weekend.


----------



## loonlover

Good morning.

It warmed up overnight and we are supposed to have rain later in the day and overnight.

II works 3-11 today so I'll try to spend some time doing some housework while he is at work. I'm betting that arena will be a little chilly today since there haven't been any events this week.

Hope everyone has a peaceful Sunday.


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Good Morning

Sunny 60s today, but we have a storm headed our way tonight that might actually bring rain Monday/Tuesday....yeah !!
My Christmas Cactuses are reblooming which is a nice surprise.

Hope everyone is having a restful Sunday.


----------



## dbonline

Good morning we have white out conditions here so family and I are indoors for the day.


----------



## loonlover

Good morning.

We had a little rain overnight and the possibility for a little more today. Temps will stay in the 40s.

Have to make a run to a grocery store today for produce. I've put it off as long as I can. Otherwise, who knows what we'll do today.

Hope your week is off to a good start.


----------



## Andra

Good morning.  We are warming back up in Austin.  It's already in the 50s and the sun is shining.
MY MIL was here this past weekend.  She can't sit still so we ended up cleaning out the junk that had accumulated in our front room.  And my curio cabinet moved upstairs to my office.  I still need to put all the stuff back into it.  We also found the table and chairs in the other front room and moved them back into place.  Now I have a game room complete with table and chairs again.  I am exhausted but the house looks better than it has in a couple of years.  Things got away from me in 2016 and I haven't been able to get caught back up.

Have an awesome Monday.


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Good Morning

Overcast with light rain in the desert. We have rain in the forecast for the next two days.....which is such a treat for we desert rats ! The last time I saw rain was over a year ago in Boise, Idaho. I have a fire going in the fireplace and am looking forward to a PJ day !!

Hope everyone's week is off to a good start.


----------



## dbonline

Good early morning, baby has me up super early today. I see a good nap coming to me at noon hopefully.


----------



## loonlover

Good morning.

Cloudy and dark this morning, but not much chance of rain.

Vacuuming and such planned for today. Probably ought to do some laundry also.

Hope everyone has a good day.


----------



## Jane917

Good morning. Mid 40s and drizzly. It looks like we won't see sun until the weekend. Perfect day for sewing.


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Good Morning

24 hours of continuous rain with at least another 12 hours expected....to say we need this is an understatement. A wet desert is not only beautiful but smells like perfume. Just wonderful...

Enjoy your day !!


----------



## loonlover

Good morning.

Drizzly out this morning with temps in the 40s. Not much will change during the day. At least they have taken the frozen precipitation out of the forecast for Friday when we have a concert.

Working the state department of education's Stock Market Game awards luncheon today. It is always refreshing to see the kids involved in this and the results of their work during the last semester. Another bonus is getting fed lunch.

Enjoy your day.


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Good Morning

We had a spectacular colorful sunrise over a wet desert.....cloudy 50s expected today. Hopefully I will finish working on my truck today.

Hope everyone has a great day.


----------



## Andra

Good morning.  We had heavy fog this morning - you could actually feel the wetness when you walked outside - ugh.
It's a bad time of year for allergies in Austin.  I will probably be miserable for a few more weeks.  Mucinex is my friend.

Hope you are having a wonderful week.


----------



## loonlover

Good morning.

Misty and gloomy this morning with rain forecast for later in the day. Stayed warm overnight but the weekend is forecast to be cold.

II working tonight so I'm keeping it quiet this morning.

Hope everyone is having a good day.


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Good Morning

Woke up to very unusual weather for the desert....FOG !! We should end up with sunny 60s later.
Must be a dozen quail scurrying under the feeders this morning......goofy-looking bird, really....

Have a great day


----------



## dbonline

Good morning, it's an early day for me have a lot to do today. I wanted to come wish every one a beautiful day.


----------



## loonlover

Good morning.

We had a little snow overnight. It was visible on a few of the leaves in the back yard and on some roof tops. II said the roads were clear on his way home from work, although he was cautious approaching and crossing bridges. He just wished that other drivers would show a little more caution as they approached the bridges.

Katy Perry at the arena tonight. It will be a late night and I do expect to be busy.

Hope your weekend is off to a good start.


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Good Morning

Sunny 60s in the desert with high winds on the way. After a few weeks of maddening mechanical frustrations, I seem to finally have everything up and running. I have started cleaning and reorganizing my shop....this could be a lifetime project ! How does one person accumulate soooo much "stuff" ?? giggle...

Have a great Friday, All !!


----------



## Andra

Happy Friday!  It's sunny and in the 50s in Austin.  We should be getting colder this weekend and some of the wet may be back in the picture next week.
I've been under the weather thanks to the lovely cedar trees in this area.  So far I haven't found anything that reallly works to make me feel better when the counts are high.
We did a lot of cleaning in the house when my MIL was here last weekend.  But I still have a good bit to do.  We've only been in the house 19 years.  The amount of stuff is staggering!
Have a wonderful weekend.


----------



## loonlover

I'm going to say Good morning before heading to bed.

I wasn't as busy as I expected to be during the concert, a pleasant surprise. It was still a long night as well as a late one.

Taking the dog to the groomer later this morning. Not looking forward to being out and about around 9. 

Hope you are having a great weekend.


----------



## Jane917

We have a forecast for a clear and sunny weekend in the PNW! Temps are expected to get to high 50s. Could Spring be on its way?


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Good Morning

Beautiful day in the desert....sunny 60s with a light breeze. I hope to finish a major garden project today.
Hope everyone is having a great weekend.
_
BE EXCELLENT TO EACH OTHER !!_


----------



## loonlover

Good morning.

25 degrees this morning and I don't plan on being anywhere soon.

Planning on a quiet day other than doing some laundry.

Hope everyone has a peaceful Sunday.


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Good Morning

Sunny 60s in the desert. I am off on a Post Office and Dump Run, then over to the other side of the valley to help a friend put up a tower for microwave Internet....should be a fun project.

Hope everyone is having a restful Sunday


----------



## *Sandy Harper*

Good morning. It's cloudy day. May see Sun in the afternoon.


----------



## Andra

Good morning. I am up with DH for the 2nd half of his colonoscopy prep. It's 40 degrees and today should be nice. I've got a kitty in my lap and a puppy curled up right next to me. 
Hope you have a great day.


----------



## loonlover

Good morning.

We will be under a winter weather advisory this evening through tomorrow morning. We don't have to be anywhere tonight or tomorrow, the fridge and freezer are well stocked, so will just sit back and see what comes. Plus, it won't last all that long.

Hope your week is off to a good start.


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Good Morning

Sunny 60s in the desert (I am feeling guilty reporting this every morning while so many of you are having dreadful weather). I am going to need to drink an extra cup of ambition to get going.

Hope everyone is having a great day.


----------



## loonlover

Good morning.

12 degrees and a couple of inches of snow on the ground. The sun is shining and our expected high is 25. But we'll be back in the 60s by the weekend.

Plan on making a pot of chili and puttering around inside. After so many years of having to go to work on days like this, it is really nice to know we don't have to get out.

Hope your day is a good one.


----------



## Andra

Good morning. It is 26 and icy in Austin today. We have the day off from work since we have no business being out in this weather. Ginger and I are getting a fire going. It's a lovely day to sit in front of the fire with the kitty, the puppy, my kindle, and a mug of hot chocolate.
Stay warm and safe!


----------



## NapCat (retired)

_
"...Plan on making a pot of chili and puttering around inside..."

"...It's a lovely day to sit in front of the fire with the kitty, the puppy, my kindle, and a mug of hot chocolate..."

*Andra and LL:* I am soooo proud of you.....you are getting the hang of "napcatcatnappin" !! ENJOY !!
_

Partly cloudy 60s in the desert. Spring seed catalogs are starting to show up in the mail. Yeah !

Have a great day !


----------



## loonlover

Good morning.

7 degrees heading to a high of 32. Our street is clear but imagine there are places that were shady that will still have some slick spots. Schools are still closed, but some of that may be due to the cold.

We have appointments for hair cuts at noon, then plan on eating lunch out after that. Other than that, no specific plans other than staying warm.

Hope you have a good day. Stay warm and safe.


----------



## dbonline

Good Morning from Southern Ontario, Lately we have been dealing with a teething baby who  also enjoys to fight sleep. My fiance and I are running on caffeine and tea . We know this wont last long but does it ever feel as though it wont stop. We are in awe of how our baby girl has grown in just 3 months. Hope you all are having beautiful days.


----------



## Muyassar Sattarova

Good night! I really hate cold weather, however, snow something I love)


----------



## Andra

Good morning (I'm on Napcat time).
It was 16 in Austin when we got up and we should be getting up to about 36 this afternoon.  We had a delayed start today, but I was going to be late anyway - DH and I had appointments with the eye doctor.  Both of our prescriptions changed and we went ahead and ordered his new glasses, but I am waiting on mine.  I am at the point where I have to make a decision between single-vision lenses corrected for distance (and taking them off for up-close stuff) or progressives.  I'm going to start a new thread asking for input from anyone who wears progressives. 
We kept a fire going all day yesterday.  The Stripey-cat (he's about 16) spent some time on the hearth close to the fire.  I guess the warmth felt good on old kitty bones.  This morning he was waiting on the hearth and gave us a dirty look - "Well, where's the fire?"  You should know by now that the animals are in charge at my house, but he didn't get his fire yet.  Poor old man.
Stay warm and stay safe.


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Good Morning

Sunny 70s in the desert and not a breath of wind. Washing/Waxing the car is on the agenda.

I feel for all you folks in unexpected cold......Keep warm !!


----------



## Andra

NapCat said:


> Sunny 70s in the desert and not a breath of wind.


Well if you just look out the window, you'd swear it was 70-80 degrees outside. The sun is shining and it looks beautiful. Then you walk outside and it's literally freezing - weird!


----------



## loonlover

Good morning.

14 degrees but heading to 43. Maybe all the snow will melt. We're not used to this small amount of snowfall staying around more than a day. 

Grocery shopping vacuuming in the plans. Doesn't mean they'll happen, though.

Have a good day.


----------



## dbonline

Good Morning all hope you are all having a beautiful day so far, It is a cold but clear day here and as usual our baby is fussy due to teething.


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Good Morning

I am headed down to Death Valley to spend the afternoon and evening with good friends I used to work with there. Looking forward to visiting. Partly cloudy 70s with winds later.










Have a great day


----------



## Andra

Good morning!  We are starting to thaw out a bit.  It was only 29 this morning and we should hit the 40s by this afternoon.


----------



## loonlover

Good morning.

24 degrees heading to 48 or so.

The Globetrotters are at the arena tonight. I'm usually not very busy at this one. It will also be a little earlier night than after a concert.

Hope your weekend gets off to a good start and today is a good one.


----------



## Andra

Good morning.  Today is one of the holidays that state agencies get and no one else has heard of it...  But I'm at work after missing Monday for a holiday, Tuesday due to weather, and half a day Wednesday at the eye doctor.  I have some things that need to be finished before Monday.  The good news is that the parking lot was pretty bare when I pulled in.  If I'm lucky, things will be slow and I can finish up quickly and go home early.
It's 40 and cloudy in Austin today with rain in the forecast.  It feels like summer compared to the sub-freezing stuff that we've been having lately.
Have a good weekend!


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Good Morning

57, cloudy and windy in the desert.....I am lapping my coffee next to the fireplace and strategizing today's Nap-Plan !!

I had a wonderful visit with my friends in Death Valley last night which included a job offer....tempting.

Happy Friday everyone !!


----------



## loonlover

Good morning.

45 degrees heading to 55 with rain beginning late tonight.

Alan Jackson concert tonight at the arena. With a crowd of 10,000 plus expected, I imagine I'll be much busier than I was last night. Last event for the month, though.

Hope your weekend is going well.


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Good Morning

Chilly, Cloudy and Windy in the desert.

Sad today watching our government looking so ineffective.....let's hope our Congressmen work hard this weekend.

....and the rest of us have a peaceful one.


----------



## geoffthomas

Good evening from Derwood, Maryland.
It was 27 getting up this morning.  High was 55 though.  Sunny.
It has been bitterly cold here in the MidAtlantic.  temps in the 20s daytime and sometimes single digits at night.
So this weather is welcome.
I have been experiencing some vertigo. Had an MRI on my head - actually found it was not empty......how about that.
Be excellent to each other.


----------



## loonlover

Good morning.

Hope you find out what is causing the vertigo soon, Geoff.

The rain did not arrive overnight; now we're supposed to have thunderstorms this evening into the overnight hours, then have sunshine for the next few days.

It was a late, but fairly easy night last night. Lots of calls about spills and only one medical. Not bad for a crowd of over 10,000.

With almost 2 weeks between concerts, maybe we can get the rest of the leaves cleared.

Hope you have a peaceful Sunday.


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Good Morning

Cold, but clear in the desert....Freeze warning for tonight. I am off on a Post Office and Dump run, then visit some folks on the other side of the valley.

Good to see you Geoff....hope that was nothing but happy thoughts they found in your head.

Wishing a restful Sunday to All !!


----------



## geoffthomas

Good Morning to all on this Sunday.
It is 46 now on the way to 54 today.  A little cloudy.
I will have to wait a few more days before the radiologist reads the MRI and then the neurologist reads that report.
Thanks for the good thoughts, all.


----------



## loonlover

Good morning.

A strong thunderstorm blew through early this morning, dropping close to an inch of rain and one dead limb out of one of our trees. The limb didn't hit anything but the ground, but some clean up will be in order. Some really high winds involved.

Hope everyone has a good day.


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Good Morning

Sunny 50s on queue in the desert.....lots of ambition, but we will see how long that lasts ! giggle

Hope everyone's week is off to a great start.


----------



## loonlover

Good morning.

38 going to the 50s today with sunshine. Hopefully there won't be the wind today like there was yesterday. It was fierce  and cold.

Routine putzin' around the place the order for the day.

Hope everyone has a good day.


----------



## Andra

Good morning.  It was 40 degrees when I pulled into the parking lot, but the sun is already shining so it will be a pretty day.  Too bad I'm stuck indoors all day.


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Good Morning

Sunny 50s in the desert. Been cleaning and organizing my shop so have the truck and trailer loaded with "stuff" headed to the dump....always an adventure !!

The Ash trees (which finally dropped their leaves last week) already have green buds....daffodils and iris are coming up !!

Hope everyone's week is going well.


----------



## loonlover

Good morning.

Looks like a good day with lots of sunshine and a high of 60.

Hope your week is going well.


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Good Morning

I am off to have lunch with friends in Death Valley (below Sea Level). Sunny 70s expected.

Have a great day !


----------



## Andra

Good morning!
Day 2 of our Commission Meeting for January - I'll be glad when it's over.  You wouldn't think that getting up half an hour earlier is that hard...
Alexa said 47, but the car was reading lower temps as I drove to work.  I think the last one I saw was 39.  Rumor has it that we will be back in the 60s later today though.
Have a wonderful day.


----------



## loonlover

Good morning.

We'll be around 60 today but it is 25 at the moment.

I raked a lot of leaves yesterday but still didn't get all of them in the back yard. And there is still the front yard also. I think we cleared about 2/3 of what fall in November but we have a lot of trees around us. My back will welcome a break from raking today but I will be back at it tomorrow. Not sure we'll get them all removed before it rains again Saturday.

Out to lunch with fellow retirees today. We'll also be visiting one of our lunch goers as she is recovering from a stroke. 

Hope everyone has a good day.


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Good Morning

Cold and windy in the desert today. There is a lot of ice skating going on at the bird baths. Must be Olympic preparations !!...
I plan to continue my shop clean-up/decluttering project....at least until Naptime next to the Fireplace !! Giggle

Have a great day !


----------



## loonlover

Good morning.

We'll be in the 60s again today with rain moving in overnight through early tomorrow afternoon.

More raking in store today. Hopefully, I'll finish the backyard today. The front yard will just have to wait until it dries up again.

Hope your weekend is off to a good start.


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Good Morning

The bird baths are frozen over again, but sunny 50s are n queue. All sorts of things starting to come to life already, so I will be cleaning out Iris and daffodil beds along with pruning. Tough life, but someone has to do it.

Happy Friday, All !


----------



## loonlover

Good morning.

Rain arrived overnight. Should be mostly gone by early afternoon.

Slept in a bit this morning after working hard yesterday to finish raking the back yard. Now, for the front yard once it dries out a bit.

Hope you are having a great weekend.


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Good Morning

Headed to sunny 70s in the desert....looks like another day in the gardens !! Aw Gee.....

Hope everyone is having a good weekend.


----------



## loonlover

Good morning.

A nice sunny day with a high of 60 in store. 

No specific plans for the day, just reading the newspaper, doing the crosswords, and whatever else I find of interest to do.

Hope everyone has a peaceful Sunday.


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Good Morning

Just too beautiful today !!!
Breezy, sunny 70 and headed to the 80s in the desert....I am taking my camera and headed for some off-roading.

Hope everyone is having a restful Sunday. Be Happy !!


----------



## *DrDLN* (dr.s.dhillon)

Good morning you all. It's sunny and 60s in N. California....


----------



## loonlover

Good morning.

A bright, sunny day in store with a high of 49. I'll take it for the last of January.

Nothing in store today but laundry. We do lead a quiet, boring life. 

Hope your week is off to a good start.


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Good Morning...

I gotcha' all beat......70 now and headed to sunny, breezy 80s in the desert !! Having coffee on the deck, watching the birds.....and eyeing the hammock !










I think I am getting this "Retirement Rehearsal" pretty well honed !!

Have a great week, All !!


----------



## NapCat (retired)

loonlover said:


> _"...I'll take it for the last of January..."_


----------



## loonlover

NapCat said:


>


OK, OK, I'll amend it to say one of the last days of January.


----------



## loonlover

Good morning.

Rather chilly here at 23 with an expected high of 43 or so.

My time off didn't last as long as I thought it would. There is a banquet next week so the woman in charge wanted to work on prep for it this week. So, I'll be spending part of the day at the arena rolling silverware. It is hours I wouldn't have otherwise so I rarely turn her down when she asks for assistance.

Hope everyone has a good day.


----------



## Andra

Good morning.  We have temps in the high 30s in Austin right now but it is supposed to warm up later today.
We spent the weekend at the farm and brought back firewood.  But it's hard to have a fire during the week.  I end up staying up too late and then I can't get up on time.  It's hard to explain that to the Stripey-cat who's taken to sitting on the hearth and meowing at us whenever we walk into the living room - "People! I want a fire!"

Have a great day!


----------



## Nate Hoffelder




----------



## NapCat (retired)

Good Morning

Deathly still and quiet in the desert.....headed to sunny 80s. Dump/Post Office run on today's schedule.

Have a great day !!


----------



## loonlover

Good morning.

Another chilly morning with an expected high in the 40s.

Back to the arena for some more banquet prep work. Nothing exciting, but it gets me out of the house and we have fun while we're doing it.

Hope you have a good day.


----------



## Andra

Good morning.  It was 48 when I got up and it is supposed to be sunny this afternoon.
I was excited about the moon, but "A dense fog advisory is in effect for parts of Central Texas until 9 a.m., obstructing Austin’s view of a rare “super blue blood moon” — a combined occurrence of a “supermoon,” in which the Moon is closest to the Earth during its orbit; a “blue moon,” or the second full moon in a month; and a “blood moon,” in which the Moon turns a reddish hue during a lunar eclipse."
Bummer...


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Good Morning

Sorry you missed the lunar eclipse, Andra....it was spectacular in our clear desert skies.










We are expecting another day in the 80s and I am going to Furnace Creek in Death Valley for a meeting this afternoon....should be in the 90s !! January indeed.

Hope everyone is having a great day !!


----------



## loonlover

Good morning.

Not going to the arena today. Main chore planned is the monthly stock up visit to the grocery store and a couple of other errands. II is working tonight so thought I'd go while he is asleep. Might not be as difficult to get myself out of the house fairly early since I was up and out early the last two mornings.

Have a great Thursday.


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Good Morning

Partly cloudy, headed to the upper 70s and no wind. Not sure what is on today's adgenda.....maybe nothing !!

Have a great day, All


----------



## loonlover

Good morning.

27 when I arose heading to 42 or so. With either cloudy or partly cloudy skies, depending on the weather app you're looking at.

Avenged Sevenfold and Breaking Benjamin at the arena tonight. The concert starts at 6:25, an odd time, and doesn't end until 11. Breaking Benjamin has been here before and I don't think I was terribly busy during their show. Hoping that holds true tonight. Maybe I can make progress on the book I am reading.

Have a great Friday and hope your weekend gets off to a good start.


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Good Morning

Sunny 70s in the desert. Beautiful day.
I have a neighbor coming over later for coffee and gossip....always fun

Happy Friday All.....Hope there are fun weekend plans coming up !!


----------



## loonlover

Good morning.

28 degrees when I was awakened this morning by a phone call. II had locked his keys in his truck so I made an early morning run to the arena. Sometimes i rescue him, sometimes he rescues me. 

I'm off today, but he is working tonight. Since he will be asleep most of the day, I have an excuse to stay quiet today.

Hope your Saturday goes according to your plans.


----------



## geoffthomas

It is 23 on the way to a high of 36 and sunny.
We are predicted to absolutely have rain tomorrow.
And the rest of the week is supposed to be about 40 each day.


----------



## Jane917

After days of rain, it looks like the sun is coming out and the forecast is for mid 50s today. Time to celebrate!


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Good Morning

Beautiful desert morning....sunny 70s with a breeze. Looking forward to playing in the gardens.....daffodils have started blooming !!....very early, even for the desert...

Have a great weekend !!


----------



## geoffthomas

It is 33-ish. High might be 36. Starting at 10am until 4pm we have a winter warning.
100% moisture - either rain or snow or sleet or whatever for much of that time.
It is already snowing lightly.
Have a great day all.


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Good Morning All

Another lovely day in the desert

Enjoy Superbowl Sunday !!


----------



## geoffthomas

Good Morning from the Mid-Atlantic.
It is 27 now  with 34 later and mostly cloudy.


----------



## loonlover

Good morning.

21 degrees this morning heading to 48 or so with lots of sunshine.

We had WWE Pregame Pandemonium at the arena yesterday so I was up and out fairly early for a Sunday morning. Easy show for me and they fed us.

Some household chores in store for today in anticipation of working a couple of days this week. Must keep the laundry done, etc.

Hope your week is off to a good start.


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Good Morning

Sunny 70s with a light breeze in the desert.....you could not ask for a nicer day.

Hope everyone's week is off to a good start.


----------



## Andra

Good morning.  It's 49 and rainy in Austin this morning.  I am ready for spring to come and stay...
We were in Dallas over the weekend visiting friends and  had a great time.  Ginger stayed home, but we tried out a pet-friendly hotel this trip and think we will take her along next time.  She has gone with us lots to see my mom and DH's mom and we've taken multiple trips in the travel trailer, but we've never taken her to a hotel.  I'm a little worried about her hyper-sensitive hearing and the barking that goes along with it.  I think if we can put a noise box near to the hallway door and another one closer to the windows, we should be able to block out most of the outside noises.
Have an excellent week.


----------



## loonlover

Good morning.

We're at our high of 39 for the day. Temps will drop all day with rain late in the day.

I hadn't planned on going anywhere today, but discovered the veterinarian's office gave me the same size heart worm pill for the dachshund as the one for the poodle. So, I'll have to go get the correct size for Mollie. I now have a 6 month supply for the poodle instead of a 3 month supply for both dogs. And bet I verify before I leave the office from now on.

Otherwise, not much in the plans. Should also find out the work schedule for the next two days for finishing getting ready for Thursday's banquet at the arena.

Hope your day is going well.


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Good Morning

Even we native deserts rats are in awe of the perfect weather we have been having for months. I hope that does not mean we are leading up to a brutal summer.

I may take the "off road" route into "town" later.....

Have a great day.


----------



## geoffthomas

It was 27 with a high maybe of 43.  partly cloudy.
I had to rescue my daughter Sunday night when her car stopped. AAA towed it for us.
It is a 1996 Pontiac Gran Prix. It had a worn-out fuel pump. Should get it back today.
So this morning I took her to work, went for my vestibular therapy, and visited my pulmonologist who said he would see me next year. That is good.
Have a good day all.


----------



## loonlover

Good morning.

33 degrees heading to 45. We had rain during the evening and part of the night. At least the temps didn't drop to below freezing or we would have had a mess with the amount of rain that fell. Haven't heard reports from north of here, but there may be some higher elevations that got some freezing precipitation.

I'm not working today in prep for the banquet. While I would have liked the hours, I'm not going to complain even if mopping floors is now my plan for the day.

Hope everyone has a good day.


----------



## Andra

Good morning.  Alexa said 34 and fog, but I didn't have any for when Ginger and I walked or when I drove to work.
We have figured out how to have a small fire during the work week - purchase a fake log and supplement it with about 3 other logs and you have a 2-3 hour fire.
We also spent some time yesterday changing the light bulbs in the fixture in the game room to Philips Hue bulbs and getting them to work with the Alexa devices.  We also have a light strip in the exercise room since we didn't want anything hanging down from the ceiling fan.  
I am starting to watch videos and try out some of the exercies on our Total Gym.  I wanted it for the squats for my knees, but it really does have a wide variety of exercises you can do when you add the cables in to the mix.
Hope your week is going well.


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Good Morning

Gasp ! All you folks seem cold and ambitious.....

....not 'da NapCat !










Have a great day !!

Giggle


----------



## geoffthomas

It was 32 this mornig with the high going to 44. Cloudy.
A lot of schools, etc were on 2-hour delay because of the freezing rain.
My daughter's car will not be ready for at least 4 work days. Parts are hard to get for old cars. They got the fuel pump ok but it also needs the fuel line and that is what will take the time. I will be driving her to/from work for a few days.


----------



## geoffthomas

It is 22 now.  It is supposed to hit 34.  No rain today, but  a lot of frozen rain on the roads from yesterday.


----------



## loonlover

Good morning.

21 degrees but heading to a high of around 54 with sunny skies. However, the frost on the car is the heaviest I've seen in quite a while, naturally a morning I will be leaving the house earlier than usual.

Setting tables for tonight's Razorback Signing in the Rock Banquet during the day, then working the front desk during the event. Although a long day in store, it really isn't all that bad.

Enjoy your Thursday.


----------



## Andra

Good morning!  It was 32 when Ginger and I went for our walk this morning, but the sun is already shining and we are supposed to get in the high 50s by the end of the day.
We spent most of yesterday evening trying to convince the Stripey-cat that he doesn't need to crawl into the fireplace to enjoy the fire...  I don't know why he is so fascinated with the fireplace this year - it's not like he's never seen a fire before. Fortunately Ginger seems to enjoy the fire just fine from a distance.
Have a wonderful day!


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Good Morning

Oh you poor people !! I just do not have the heart to give a desert weather report.

Have a nice day next to the fireplaces....


----------



## loonlover

Good morning.

12 hours, 59 minutes on the clock yesterday. We were really glad when it was over, but it did take a while to clear the building. This was one of those events people like to hang around and talk after it is over and the new coach wasn't in as big a hurry to get our of there as some have been in the past. We got the tables set in good time so did have a little down time between doing that and the actual event. Plus, we got fed pizza for lunch.

Still, I don't imagine I'll do much today.

Have a great Friday.


----------



## Andra

Happy Friday!
Napcat, go ahead and tell us the weather.  I like to know that someone is enjoying warmth and sunshine even if I'm not!
We go up to 68 degrees yesterday.  It was really a pretty day, especially since the sun was out.  It's 52 and cloudy this morning.
Plans for the weekend include finishing the taxes and some housecleaning.  I'm even thinking about hand washing the car if the weather holds.
Have a great weekend.


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Good Morning

Sunny 70s in the desert with all sort of things blooming !! I am headed to the Post Office to mail my taxes then over to a nearby Wildlife Preserve for a walk with my camera.










Have a Great Friday


----------



## loonlover

Good morning. It's Saturday and we aren't working on a weekend.

We're to have showers today with highs in the 50s. 

No plans for the day, though, other than probably staying in. 

Hope you are enjoying the weekend.


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Good Morning

High winds in the desert with blowing sand/dust which can blast the fur off a guy.....I will stay in the shop today continuing with my decluttering and cleaning.

Hope everyone is having a fun weekend.
_
BE EXCELLENT TO EACH OTHER !_


----------



## loonlover

Good morning.

NapCat, Intinst wants to know if you'll come help him declutter his shop.  

It is 34 degrees this morning with clouds. We'll warm up to the mid 40s with very little chance of more rain.

We moved an old recliner from just inside the front door and replaced it with a bench. It made the room seem larger and it will be nice to have a place to lay things down when going and coming. We weren't making use of the chair anyway; it's nice to have it gone. It also makes it easier to get things in the front door. Why didn't I think of this earlier.

Hope everyone has a peaceful Sunday.


----------



## NapCat (retired)

loonlover said:


> ...NapCat, Intinst wants to know if you'll come help him declutter his shop.


_*You Betcha' !!*_
....and when that is finished, you and I can rake leaves together !!


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Good Morning

Sunny, breezy 60s in the desert. I should wash the car and windows after yesterday's dust storm.

Hope everyone is having a restful Sunday


----------



## Taryn Jameson

Good morning 

It's cloudy today today but still a nice day out. Not too hot and not too cold 

Hope everyone has a wonderful Sunday!


----------



## loonlover

Good morning.

Chilly this morning and heading to the 40s. It will be much warmer later this week.

Doctor's appt on the agenda today followed by lunch at Freddy's Steakburgers. We've enjoyed them when traveling and now have them in our area, although the one closest to us hasn't opened yet.

Working a meeting tomorrow so will be up and about early. Going to be that kind of week as the Home Show is this weekend.

Hope your week is off to a good start.


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Good Morning and _WELCOME _Taryn !

Much cooler than it has been....partly cloudy with highs only in the 50s and even a chance of a shower. Laundry, bill paying, catching up on the Olympics and "Kindling" next to the fireplace seems like a good plan for today.

Hope everyone's week is off to a good start


----------



## loonlover

Good morning.

28 degrees heading to 50 with rain beginning during the early evening hours. Right now, we have rain predicted for the next seven days.

Up even earlier than I wanted to be. Wasn't sleeping so figured I might as well get up. Working a meeting today. One of those where we click in the number of people attending, then sit and read while it is going on. Should be fed lunch and it will be over around 3 PM. One of those really easy days.

Hope everyone has an easy day.


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Good Morning

Sleep in late and missed half of the morning......absolutely delightful with temps in the 60s, light breeze and "desert perfume" from overnight showers....I think I am just going to enjoy the day and forego chores.

Have a great day !!


----------



## *DrDLN* (dr.s.dhillon)

Good morning you all. It's sunny and in 60s in N.California... There is chill in the wind due to snow in mountains.


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Happy Valentine's Day !!










...humbug...


----------



## loonlover

Good morning and Happy Valentine's Day.

Not much in the way of plans for this couple. We've just never felt the need to make a big deal of the day.

Have a few errands to run today and some laundry to do. Otherwise we'll just be doing what we do most days.

Hope everyone has a good day.


----------



## geoffthomas

Today it is going to hit 55 and be sunny.


----------



## geoffthomas

It is now 60 on the way to a high of 68. Partly cloudy. Some light rain possible later.


----------



## Andra

Morning everyone.
I've been out with a sinus infection the last few days.  I spent all day yesterday in front of the fire with Ginger and the Stripey-cat.
Sad news on the home front - Stripey had cancer and went downhill very quickly.  We had to take him in this morning.  My heart hurts.  He was a stay who showed up and refused to leave.  I'm not sure how to explain to Ginger that he won't be coming home.
Came to work to get out of my head.  I'm not sure that's working very well.

The weather is nasty here.  It's kinda damp and muggy.
I hope your week is going well.


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Good Morning

Sunny, breezy 60s in the desert.....delightful day for putzin' in the gardens.
_
Andra: I am so sorry for your loss of Stripey-Cat
_


----------



## loonlover

Andra, so sorry to hear about Stripey-cat.

We're to get a little rain today with highs in the 60s.

I spent yesterday sitting at the arena with a jacket on because it was so cold up by the doors. But, it was 70 degrees outside.

Home today so will try to do a couple of chores, then both of the next two days will be spent at the front desk of the arena for the Home Show. Always a good people watching event, but it is still boring at times. Oh, well, the summer will be slow again.

Have a good Friday.


----------



## Andra

Morning all. I'm glad it's Friday and the week is finally over.
It was 65 and cloudy in Austin this morning.
We went to the movies last night to see _Black Panther_. I didn't really want to go, but DH had purchased the tickets back when they first went on sale... I was surprised to discover that I actually enjoyed the movie. It took me out of my head for a few hours and that was a welcome distraction. We saw it at the Alamo Drafthouse and I had some NITER KIBBEH POPCORN. Oh my! That was an interesting blend of spices and I really liked it. It got spicier the more that I ate.
Here's the link to the special food items if you are curious:
https://drafthouse.com/austin/news/eat-like-a-king-or-queen-with-black-panther-inspired-food-specials?utm_term=BLACK-PANTHER-Copy&_m_utk=fb75662e67fb9d2058e1a2fddbfdb2d5&utm_source=Newsletter&utm_medium=Email&utm_campaign=AUS+2018-02-15+-+Newsletter

Thank you for the kind thought for Stripey. We had a great run. He was 17 and FIV positive. When we first took him in, the vet gave him 5 years. It doesn't make anything easier, but we have lots of good memories. Ginger keeps looking for him though.

Enjoy your weekend.


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Good Morning and Happy Friday

....another delightful desert day....so I'd best close the computer and get outside !!

Hope everyone has fun weekend plans.


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Good Morning

Overnight freezing temperatures followed by 70s today and wind tomorrow.....gotta' love the desert !

Hope everyone is having a great weekend


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Good Morning

Breezy 60s and the windchimes are ringing gently, but high wind with blowing sand/dust is in the forecast. Good day to stay inside.

Hope everyone is having a restful Sunday


----------



## geoffthomas

Good Morning.
Happy President's Day.
It is 39 now with a high of 52 predicted for later, mostly cloudy today.
I hope you have a wonderful day.


----------



## loonlover

Good morning.

Both weekend days were spent at the arena counting in those attending the Home Show along with a few other responsibilities. I should have a couple of days off before working to set up for a banquet as well as working the banquet. I've been told we have 800 napkins to fold Wednesday. Going to catch up on laundry today as well as get the dog to the groomer. 

Hope your week is off to a good start or continue enjoying your 3 day weekend if applicable.


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Good Morning

High winds with blowing sand/dust and temperatures only in the 40s. I may run into "town" for supplies later.

Hope some of you have a holiday today.

Enjoy !!


----------



## loonlover

Good morning.

67 degrees heading to 75 with thunderstorms in the forecast beginning early this evening. Areal flood warning from tonight through Wednesday night. Of course, yesterday the forecast said we should be getting rain this morning. Just have to wait and see what happens.

Taking the car in for its 45,000 mile checkup this morning. Decided to drop it off. Other than that, no major plans for the day.

Hope you have a lovely day.


----------



## Andra

Good morning.  It's 70 and cloudy in Austin.
I had the day off yesterday.  I didn't do much, just hung around the house with Ginger and did some laundry.
Have a great week.


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Good Morning

After an overnight low of 20 (chill factor 16 ! Brrr), we may only reach the 40s today in the desert. Headed to "town" today with the truck and trailer to buy mulch, lumber, landscape blocks, etc for various ongoing projects.

Hope everyon's week is going well.


----------



## loonlover

Good morning.

Rain, rain, and more. So far around 2 inches have fallen. We shouldn't be behind on rainfall for the year any longer.

Heading to the arena to fold napkins and other prep for tomorrow night's banquet. II gets tired of being home while I am at work so he volunteered to come help this time. 

Hope everyone has a good day.


----------



## Andra

Good morning.  We had a front blow through.  It's 41 and rainy today.
I have to fly to Amarillo and Lubbock tomorrow for work.  It's going to be a long, cold, wet day.  But then I have Friday off 

Stay warm and dry.


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Good Morning

Partly cloudy 29 and headed to the 40s in the desert...brrr. I bought a whole lot of HOME DEPOT ambition yesterday and need to unload the truck and trailer, but I think I will stay next to the fireplace for a while.

Have a great day !


----------



## loonlover

Good morning.

39 degrees with the possibility of thunderstorms beginning early this afternoon and throughout the evening hours. I emptied 4 inches of rain out of the gauge this morning.

I should be at the arena before it begins raining again, but it looks like it could be storming around the time people arrive at the arena. Guess we'll have a lot of umbrellas at the coat check table.

Hope you have a lovely day.


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Good Morning

Hard Freeze overnight, so the birds are Ice Skating on their Birdbaths this morning !! (Olympic jealousy...giggle)










Low temperatures and high winds will make this a fireplace day.

Hope everyone is having a good week.


----------



## loonlover

Good morning.

All I can say is I'm glad the temperature is staying above freezing. Another 3 inches or more have fallen since I emptied the rain gauge yesterday with the possibility of another 2-3 inches before the rain is over.

Early morning outing today to take the poodle to the vet to have her teeth cleaned. Then will be going out to lunch with fellow retirees. Once we get the poodle home this afternoon, I'm ready for a quiet weekend. 

Hope everyone is having a good Friday and the weekend gets off to a good start.


----------



## carlhackman

Good morning everyone. New here and feeling my way around, but it seems a great place to be, although I can see it also being a great place to procrastinate 

It is slightly overcast and showery here, but temps are around 28C.

I'm hoping to have a relaxing weekend, although I have a feeling my latest WIP will keep nagging me to get some more words down. The upside of that is that I get a chance to visit another place without actually going anywhere; always a bonus LOL.

Have a great weekend!


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Good Morning and Welcome _"CARLHACKMAN"_

Cold, cloudy and windy in the desert. We have our annual three day MARSFEST scheduled in Death Valley this weekend. NASA, JPL and SETI scientists giving lectures/tours.










Hopefully skies will clear for tonight's STAR PARTY.










Happy Friday.....I hope everyone has fun weekend plans.


----------



## loonlover

Good morning. Welcome to the thread, Carl.

It didn't rain as much as we had expected it to yesterday, but I won't complain. Most of the water standing in our yard has finally soaked in. The predicted high for today is 70 with the possibility of strong storms and the area is still under a flood watch. One of the school districts closed the schools Thursday and Friday due to flooded roads.

No plans for the day. I'll just do things as I feel like doing them. Since I'll be working the next 2 weekends, I plan to enjoy this one.

Hope you are having a great weekend.


----------



## carlhackman

Hi, it's 26C here and I'm lounging around reading Bernard Cornwell, Stonehenge


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Good Morning

I am spending the weekend in Death Valley celebrating MARSFEST. Lots to do with lots of cool folks.
Beautiful weather in the 80s

Hope everyone is having a great weekend !


----------



## loonlover

Good morning.

41 degrees heading to 61 with partly cloudy skies. A little bit of sunshine looks really good this morning after receiving over 9 inches of rain since Tuesday. 

No plans for the day. Hope yours is a peaceful one.


----------



## carlhackman

Good morning, it is currently 22C here and sunny. 

Today is a lazy reading day so I'll have my head in Azincourt by Bernard Cormwell for most of it.

Hope you are doing what you want today and getting yourself ready for another week of words on the page


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Good Morning from Death Valley

60s today and perfect for a hike to the bottom of Ubehibe Crater with a NASA scientist !










Hope everyone is havig a restful Sunday


----------



## loonlover

Good morning.

32 degrees heading to 65 with sunny skies.

A Walmart run on the agenda for today and then whatever I choose to get into.

Hope your week is off to a good start.


----------



## geoffthomas

It is 49 with 56 later. Mostly cloudy and becoming sunny around dinner. 
Carl - don't let browsing in online media stop your writing efforts.......just sayin.


----------



## Andra

Good morning.
It was 47 and very foggy when I drove across Austin this morning.  I need to have a talk with Alexa about her weather reports - she said it was clear!
I think I've recovered from my marathon travel day last Thursday.  I am definitely getting too old to handle 20-hour days on a regular basis.
We've kind of started looking for a replacement for the Camaro.  It will be 7 years old the end of March and since we have added Ginger to the family, it no longer has enough seating/cargo space for longer trips.  I also hate taking it in parking garages because of the long doors.  We've been test driving various vehicles and I think I've settled on a Chevy Equinox - but I'm still not ready to get rid of my beautiful sports car...
Have a great week.


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Good Morning

We have a storm headed in from the coast....expect high winds and possibly a shower or two.

Between exploring Mars via Death Valley and keeping up with the Olympics, I am behind in my projects and chores, so hope to do some catch-up today.

Hope everyone's week is off to a great start.


----------



## Andra

Good morning.
58 and rainy in Austin today. I guess the weather people were wrong when they said we should have sunshine today - oh well.
Alamo Drafthouse is showing _Big Trouble in Little China_ tonight so we're going to see it (again). This one is a movie party with props and explosions in the theatre. It should be a lot of fun.
Have an awesome day.


----------



## loonlover

Good morning.

II had an early morning doctor's appt, only he didn't. Their schedule didn't have him down (blame was on a system change they made in January), but the doctor said he'd see him anyway. We probably spent more time discussing the problems of the world than the amount of time it took for the medical stuff. Don't think we put him too far behind.

Breakfast out so lunch will be very light followed by taco soup for supper by which time it is to be raining again. The current forecast is for a couple more inches over the next 46 hours or so.

Hope your are having a good day.


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Good Morning

Cold and rainy in the desert (which is a treat !)....obviously a fireplace day.

Hope everyone's week is going well.


----------



## loonlover

Good morning.

It didn't rain as steadily overnight as we thought it would, but we did get close to 2 inches in the last 14 hours or so with the prediction of 2-4 inches possible in the next 24 hours. Needless to say, our yard is a little waterlogged. But, once this front gets through, we should have some pleasant sunny days for a while with the exception of next Tuesday.

No plans for the day. It appears I'm making this a lazy week until PBR this weekend.

Hope you have a great Wednesday.


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Good Morning

Sunny, breezy 60s in the desert with another storm headed our way....so I better make good use of today outside.

Be Happy !!


----------



## loonlover

Good morning.

58 degrees heading for 65 with sunny skies eventually. The rain gauge has over 3 inches in it again this morning. That will bring the total fallen in the last week to 13-14 inches. Should put us ahead for the year for a while.

Errands to run today, then some food prep as I'll be going in earlier than expected the next two days for PBR. I take the hours when offered as I know they'll taper off over the summer.

Hope everyone has a good day.


----------



## Andra

Good morning.  It's 59 and cloudy in Austin, but the forecast claims that we will have sunshine today.  We'll see.  The forecast has been wrong most of the week...
I can't believe it's already March.  It seems like the year just started.

Hope your week is going well.


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Good Morning

50+ mph wind with lots of blowing sand/dust....so another indoor day.

I agree, Andra.....it is hard to believe it is March already !!

Have a great day.


----------



## loonlover

Good morning.

40 degrees with bright sunshine outside my door. The expected high for the day is 60. Lovely spring weather in store for the next few days.

PBR at the arena the next two nights. I'm going in early both days but don't know exactly where I'll be sitting until time to move to my post for the actual event. It does sound like some good reading time will be available, though.

Hope you have a great Friday and your weekend gets off to a good start.


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Good Morning

In all my years of living in the desert, I have never seen winds like we are having.......over 24 hours of winds over 40 mph with gusts of 60+ and forecast for another day....there is a fine layer of dust on everything in the house. YUK ! I am supposed to go to "town" tonight for a "Donkey Basketball Game", which will be a lot of fun, but I hesitate to drive over 100 miles at night in blowing dust/sand.

Happy Friday All !!


----------



## loonlover

Good morning.

Ended up not having to work this morning so spending the time being lazy before working the second night of PBR. It is a pretty easy show for me. Lots of reading time.

Hope you are having a great weekend.


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Good Morning

Day three of our horrendous winds. You know what they say about March....










Hope everyone is having a great weekend


----------



## loonlover

Good morning.

Rain again. It was't supposed to arrive until later this afternoon per the reports I heard last night. Now it looks like it'll be here for more than 24 hours although we're only supposed to get around 1/2 inch. I really did enjoy the short time we had some sunshine.

Nothing on the agenda today. II will be heading to bed shortly for a few hours sleep and I'll be reading the Sunday papers and staying quiet. Neither of us is scheduled to work until he goes in Friday night.

Have a peaceful Sunday.


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Good Morning

Our wind has finally stopped....Now I have lots of cleanup to do. So much sand piled up around the gates, I will need to shovel it to get them opened. But it is sunny with temperatures in the 50s so it will be pleasant working outside.

Hope everyone is having a restful Sunday.


----------



## loonlover

Good morning.

We still have a chance for a few showers today. Yesterday's rainfall was about 1/4 inch with not quite as much falling overnight. Sure hope it moves out quickly today. Very tired of rain and gloomy skies.

Grocery trip on the agenda today along with some laundry. Otherwise, some reading time in store.

Hope your week is off to a good start.


----------



## Andra

Good morning.  We were at my mom's this weekend and the weather was pretty yucky on Saturday.  But Sunday was nice.
Back in Austin it's 69 and cloudy again.  I'm definitely ready for several sunny days in a row!
If all goes well, today I will have the windshield replaced in the car, take it to the car wash, get an oil change and state inspection, and pick up my new registration.  This may be the last year for the Camaro.  We are looking at something less sports-car-ish and more travel-friendly since we have Ginger now and the three of us plus our stuff make the car very crowded.  I'm not really ready to give it up yet, but I can see some benefits of going to a small crossover: fewer blind spots, shorter doors, tires that can be rotated, etc.

Have a good week!


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Good Morning

Sunny, breezy 60s in the desert. Good day to start cleaning up the mess our windstorm left. 
Hope everyone's week is off to a good start.

_BE EXCELLENT TO EACH OTHER !_


----------



## loonlover

Good morning.

The sun is shining and we're expecting a high of 68 or so. Not quite as pleasant as yesterday's high of 76. Think I will spend some time doing some yard work this afternoon. Parts of the yard are still pretty wet, but I'm sure I can find plenty to keep me busy.

Hope your have a good day.


----------



## Andra

Good morning.  It was 49 when I got up, but the sun is already shining and we should get into the 70s later today.
Not much going on today - just work and then a movie later.
Have a great day.


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Good Morning

Sunny, breezy 60s in the desert.....outdoor projects continue and I may take trip to the dump and post office later.

Have a great day !!


----------



## loonlover

Good morning.

32 degrees and sunny heading to the mid 50s.

I did get some yard work done yesterday. There are still areas too wet to accomplish much, but where I raked and picked up twigs and sticks sure looks better. Hoping to spend more time out there today.

Hope everyone has a good day.


----------



## Andra

Good morning.  It's 46 and sunny and windy in Austin today.  It's supposed to warm up, but with the wind blowing so hard, I'm not sure that will happen.
The windshield was replaced in the Camaro on Monday, but something is wrong.  The Heads-Up Display doesn't look right.  They are coming back out today to see if we can get it straightened out.  It may be that we have to call the insurance back and request an OEM windshield instead of aftermarket to get it working correctly.  It's bad enough now that I turned it off, but that is really messing with me.  I've driven that car pretty much daily for almost 7 years and now not having the HUD is very confusing.
If you have nice weather, get out an enjoy it!


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Good Morning

Cloudy 50s in the desert. I am going to run into "town" for supplies....after yesterday's dump run, this is a lot of excitement in one week ! giggle

Have a great day.


----------



## loonlover

Good morning.

29 degrees with an expected high of 59 and sunny skies. We have been enjoying those.

Drove to Hot Springs yesterday to get some wood that the LR area big box stores didn't have on hand. It was a nice day for a drive. We noticed repairs being done on I-30 had traffic backed up for miles going toward LR so we came home via a curvy state highway through the Ouachita Mountains. Pretty day for that trip.

Out for breakfast later this morning. Otherwise, no plans for the day. Finished up the yard work I wanted to get done yesterday. Sure looks better out my front window.

Hope everyone has a great Thursday.


----------



## Andra

Happy Thursday!
It was 47 heading to 68 today.  The sun is trying very hard to break through the cloud cover.
It's almost Friday


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Good Morning

Having gone through all four seasons in the last two weeks. Spring has returned to the desert. We should be in the 70s today. The flowering plum trees are in bloom and there is fresh snow on the mountains.....very pretty.

Have a great "Friday Eve"


----------



## loonlover

Good morning.

We'll be back up to 70 degrees today with plenty of sunshine. But, that means thunderstorms tomorrow, apparently.

Concerts both Saturday and Sunday night so II will be sleeping late today as he'll work the next 3 nights. I'm just scheduled for the concert tomorrow night, but will be going back at 8 AM Sunday to put in a 13-14 hour day. Interesting business is all I can say with a lot of reliance on us retired part-timers.

I have a doctor's appointment this afternoon, otherwise plans are to keep quiet this morning and do any household chores this evening. 

Hope everyone has a good day.


----------



## Andra

Good morning.
TGIF
That is all.


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Good Morning

Beautiful morning in the desert.....Spring has returned and we are headed to the 80s.
Lots of landscape projects on queue.

Happy Friday to all !


----------



## loonlover

Good morning.

The predicted thunderstorms for the overnight hours did not materialize. Hoping those predicted for later in the day don't show up either. But, if they do, hope they are not severe.

It will be a long weekend with Miranda Lambert in concert tonight and WinterJam tomorrow. Tonight's show is supposed to end around 10:30 so hopefully I'll be on my way home by 11:15 or so. Then I have to be back at 8 in the morning to monitor a door as people start lining up really early for doors that don't open until 4:30. It'll be around a 15 hour day. Not as long as my boss will have, however. He is there from load-in to load-out for almost all shows.

So, going to say have a great Saturday and a peaceful Sunday.


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Good Morning

Overcast 60s with light rain in the desert. Yippee !!
I have friends coming over this evening for "Gossip & Giggles", so I am fussing over dinner.

Hope everyone's weekend is off to a good start

_BE EXCELLENT TO EACH OTHER !!_


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Good Morning

We had rain all night which has cleaned all the dust and sand off the trees turning everything green again. 70s and unusually humid. I had a wonderful visit with my friends last night, stayed up later than usual, slept in later than usual.....then pushed the clocks ahead......gasp ! It is almost bedtime !

Hope everyone is having a restful Sunday


----------



## loonlover

Good morning.

Sunny skies with a high around 60. Looks good after getting another inch of rain Saturday.

A long day yesterday, but I wasn't as busy as usual during the actual show last night. Looking forward to a few days off again, before the next event.

Hope everyone's week is off to a good start. Have a good day.


----------



## Jane917

Possibly a record setting day in the SW Washington/Portland area with temps in the 70s! Not a cloud in sight. Yesterday from our back porch we saw robins, hummingbirds, eagles, hawks, and the ever-dreaded box elder bugs.


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Happy Monday All !!

Partly cloudy 80s and the desert still smells wonderful from out rain yesterday. Nothing special on "the agenda" today.

Hope everyone's week is off to a great start.


----------



## loonlover

Good morning.

Back down to freezing this morning, but we'll be in the 60s this afternoon.

Just some catching up on laundry and vacuuming today. Also have haircuts scheduled for this afternoon. Just another ho, hum day which is fine with us.

Have a good day.


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Good Morning

Warm, sunny and breezy for now, but soon to be cold, rainy and very windy as another Pacific storm moves in.
I will work outside while I can, then the rest of the day will be reading next to the fireplace.

Have a great day, All !!


----------



## loonlover

Good morning.

28 degrees with sunny skies this morning. The expected high is 62 and we'll be in the 70s again in a couple of days.

I may do a little shopping today and then see what else I can get into. We're wanting to try a new Mexican place but haven't decided if it will be lunch or supper.

Hope you have a great Wednesday.


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Good Morning

70s with 50+ mph wind in the desert today....there is a leak in one of my irrigation lines near the house shooting a fine spray about 5' up in the air......the birds are having so much fun, I almost hate to repair it.

Have a great day


----------



## loonlover

Good morning.

Looks like another lovely day in store with a high of 76. Some rain coming in overnight, but it doesn't look like it will last too long in the morning.

A trip to the grocery store in the plans for today along with the shopping I didn't do yesterday. Lunch out yesterday was at a place new to us. Good food and an added bonus of a weekday senior citizen's lunch discount. We were pleasantly surprised and will make the drive there again.

Hope everyone has a good day.


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Good Morning

After some overnight rain, the wind has stopped and it is a lovely desert morning.
No special plans......just putzin' and napcatcatnappin'
_
Beware of the Ides of March !!_


----------



## loonlover

Good morning. It is Friday.

We had just enough rain sometime overnight to leave the sidewalk wet. The street was mostly dry by the time I was up. We apparently have a different newspaper carrier who can't decide which box across the street is ours, so he threw it in the driveway this morning. At least only the plastic sleeve it was in was wet.

Not much on the agenda today. II will be sleeping in as he works the next two nights. I have to be there in the morning at 7 AM when load-in starts for an event that ends at 8:30 PM. It is a fund raiser for a rehab group that starts at 3. Don't know yet if I'll be at my usual place or sitting at the front desk. I figure once it starts, I'll have some reading time.

Anyway, hope your Friday is a good one and your weekend is all you want it to be.


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Good Morning

Our forecast was for sun and calm winds.....it is now cloudy with 60 mps wind ! ....and all I did was _THINK_ about washing the car and windows ! HA !

Happy Friday all.....hope you all have fun weekend plans


----------



## NapCat (retired)

_TOP OF THE MORNING TO YOU !!
HAPPY ST. PATRICK'S DAY
_









It is a beautiful morning in the desert....and by golly I am going to wash and wax the car today even if it brings on a meteorological apocalypse !!

Hope everyone is having a great weekend


----------



## loonlover

Good morning.

Naturally it is cloudy and gloomy today when I am not working. A high of 60 is forecast along with the slight possibility of some thunderstorms.

Yesterday was a long day, almost 15 hours on the clock. That leads to a lazy day today, especially since II will be sleeping most of the day. He doesn't work tonight, but will work the next two nights so figured he would sort of keep to a similar sleep pattern most of this week.

Hope everyone has a peaceful Sunday.


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Good Morning

Cool and breezy in the desert. I am picking up a neighbor and we are visiting some other friends, then we are all going to "town" for lunch and shopping. Should be a fun.

Hope everyone is having a restful Sunday.


----------



## Andra

Good morning.
It was 66 and cloudy when I left the house.
I missed an entire week!  I took a tumble on Sunday March 11 and have been trying to stay off my sprained ankle.  It figures - I had just gotten back into a pretty good routine of walking and now I have to minimize movement for another week.  Ginger liked having Momma home last week, but she is getting tired of sitting around.  She has started bringing toys to me when I'm on the couch and I throw them or we play tug-of-war.
Have a wonderful week.


----------



## loonlover

Good morning.

Sorry to hear about the fall, Andra. Hope everything heals quickly.

We had a thunderstorm roar through about 6 AM this morning. And I do mean roar; I don't think I've heard thunder claps in such a sustained, continuous roar very many times before. Looks like it dropped about 1/4 inch of rain, but came down so fast, we had some pretty good sized puddles around the house for a short time.

The concert schedule this week will cause II to sleep during the day every day. So, I'll probably be lazy and stay quiet even on days I won't be working. Going to try to at least do some dusting, and maybe some window cleaning once the clouds go away. That's my goal for the week, anyway.

Hope your week is off to a good start.


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Belated Good Morning to All

ANDRA !!


----------



## Andra

Good morning!
It's 51 in Austin on the first day of spring.  I expected this cooler weather last week when most of the local schools were on Spring Break.  Since I'm wearing capri pants with my walking boot, it was a little chilly walking in from the parking lot.
Thanks Napcat - I'm trying 

Have a great day everyone.


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Good Morning

Cool, cloudy, windy day in store for the desert. I am up early as I have a busy day in front of me with lots of chores.

Hope everyone is having a good week.


----------



## loonlover

Good morning.

I've been busy with food prep this morning. Put stuff for my lunch and II's supper in the slow cooker, then made both potato and chicken salad for us to take to work tonight. Sometimes, I'm more energetic than others and wanted something different to take to work.

BonJovi at the arena tonight. A crowd of over 12,000 means I expect to be busy. I'd love to stick my head in during the show, but doubt I'll be able to. It's really hard to hear the radio when there are that many people in the bowl.

Hope everyone has a great Tuesday.


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Good Morning

Well, my "Retirement Rehearsal" has ended.....and 'da Cat is on the move again....










I have a long travel day ahead of me.

Hope everyone is having a good week.


----------



## Andra

Good morning.  It's a nippy 52 degrees in Austin this morning.  If the weather follows yesterday, it will be very nice by this afternoon.

Napcat, where are you going this time?

Have a wonderful day.


----------



## loonlover

Good morning.

Safe travels, Cat. We'll be interested in hearing the details of this sojourn.

48 degrees heading to the 60s with lots of sunshine. I'm hoping it dries the yard out enough that I can mow the weeds tomorrow.

I clocked out at 11:19 last night after a somewhat busy night. But this show actually interacted with those of us in the Command Center. Classy act, gave us a playlist, checked to make sure there were no issues, and thanked us.  How refreshing.

Hope everyone is having a good week.


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Good Morning

Sunny 70s in...










...Orlando, Florida !!

Yesterday was a long travel day starting at 2 AM Pacific time and ending at 11 PM Eastern time. Lots of work on queue in the wake of hurricane IRMA....so no naps for 'da ol' NapCat in the foreseeable future....sigh

I lived here 48 years ago (gasp) so it was pretty emotional landing.......seems a certain mouse has had quite an impact on the area ! Giggle

Have a great day !!


----------



## loonlover

Good morning.

Down to 33 degrees this morning but the expected high is 65.

Mowing definitely in the plans for today, especially with rain in the forecast for all next week.

Hope your day is going well.


----------



## antonmalvo

Good Morning Everyone. It's 60 degrees here in Istanbul. I hope you all have a wonderful day


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Good Morning and Welcome "ANTONMALVO"

I have wonderful memories of Istanbul.....a beautiful and exciting city !!

******

Sunny 70s in Orlando, Florida...yesterday was busy getting my office set up....and somehow my desk is already overflowing with a backlog.....sigh

It has been a long week and I am glad it is Friday.

Have a great day.


----------



## Andra

TGIF!
It's 60-ish and damp in Austin today.  I got to work late after needing pain pills last night.  I hate wearing an orthopedic boot - it makes me all lopsided and hurts my hips.  I'm going to practice wrapping my ankle over the weekend and see if I can back to wearing my tennis shoes.
Poor Ginger is feeling terribly neglected since I can't take her for walks right now.

Have a great weekend.


----------



## loonlover

Good morning and welcome, antonmalvo.

Looks like another pleasant day in store with a high of around 71. 

Early morning errands today and then the Platinum Comedy Tour show at the arena tonight. It will be a fairly late night as the show isn't supposed to end until 11. Oh well, I'll have almost two weeks off after this one. Comedy shows are usually pretty easy as people don't get up and move around much. They don't seem to want to miss any of the show. 

Hope everyone is having a good day and has fun plans for the weekend.


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Good Morning

Sunny 70s in Central Florida. Even though I have had an exhausting week, I am excited like a kid as I head over to the Kennedy Space Center.










It has been many years since I have visited and can not wait to see the Shuttle *ATLANTIS !!*.

Hope everyone has fun weekend plans.


----------



## loonlover

Good morning.

We're in for a gloomy, cloudy day with fairly nice temperatures. Rain at least not expected until tomorrow evening.

Didn't get home until after 1 this morning. Lots of reading time last night as calls were few, but still a long night so I'm not planning on doing much today.  II is sleeping at the moment after working the last two nights, but we don't work again until the 6th of April.

Hope you are having a good weekend.


----------



## loonlover

Good morning.

We'll be a little cooler today with an expected high of only 59. Some rain may move in this evening, but it looks like Tuesday will be the day we receive the most rain this week.

No plans for today.

Hope you have a peaceful Sunday.


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Good Morning

Balmy breezes in Orlando. I put in a long "playday" yesterday at the Kennedy Space Center which was wonderful, but exhausting. Today will be recuperation....napping at the pool.

Hope everyone is having a restful Sunday.


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Good Morning from Orlando, Florida

Cloudy, windy 70s with showers and I am off to my office in a commute that puts Austin, Texas to shame (ANDRA !!). 12 miles takes over an hour !! 44 stop lights and a toll road under construction.

Looking forward to getting the job going....

Have a great day !!


----------



## loonlover

Good morning.

52 degrees and cloudy skies with the chance of isolated thunderstorms later. Looks like Wednesday will be the rainiest day, though.

Some spring cleaning might get done today. Still looking for a little motivation on that.

Hope everyone's week is off to a good start.


----------



## Andra

Good morning.  It's 68 and cloudy in Austin this morning.
We've been test-driving various GM small SUVs trying to decide if I should trade in the Camaro for something a little more travel friendly.  I finally found exactly what I'd be willing to give up the Camaro for - and I can no longer order one just the way that I want.  And they are in short supply in Texas.  Now trying to decide if I give in on the color or some of the options or just keep the Camaro... I have a headache.

Have a wonderful week.


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Andra said:


> I finally found exactly what I'd be willing to give up the Camaro for - and I can no longer order one just the way that I want. And they are in short supply in Texas. Now trying to decide if I give in on the color or some of the options or just keep the Camaro... I have a headache.


 _*KEEP THE CAMARO !!!*_


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Good Morning

Headed to hot and humid in central Florida and I am off to Davenport for field work.

Have a great day.


----------



## loonlover

Good morning.

68 degrees with cloudy skies. The forecast is for thunderstorms from early evening through early morning, then rain until sometime Thursday morning. Yuck, is all I can say.

II has a dental appointment this afternoon. Otherwise, I'm planning on continuing to get some more stuff done around the house. Accomplished a lot yesterday, but there is certainly no lack of things to do.

Have a good day.


----------



## Andra

NapCat said:


> _*KEEP THE CAMARO !!!*_


Well that made my morning! Thanks!
I think I'll just stop thinking about it.

71 and sunny in Austin, but there are rumors of thunderstorms with wind and hail later today/tonight. I'd just as soon get the ugly weather out of the way before the weekend. Our family BBQ for Easter is Saturday and we will have the travel trailer out at my mom's.

Have a great day!


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Good Morning

Humid 80s on queue in Orlando, Florida, but I will be in the office all day bravely fighting government bureaucracy !!

Have a great day !


----------



## loonlover

Good morning.

60 degrees with rain and flood warnings. Over an inch has fallen with the possibility of 2-3 more.

Nothing in particular planned for the day.

Hope everyone has a good day.


----------



## Andra

Good morning.  58 and rainy in Austin today.  We are under a flash flood watch as well.  Thunder and lightning woke me up around 1am, but it was just light rain by the time I drove to work at 6.
Today is my Friday at work since we will be heading to the farm for our family Easter BBQ.
Have a great day.


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Good Morning from Orlando Florida

Both the temperature and the humidity will be in the 90s today......rough on a desert cat ! Makes for fuzzy fur ! Giggle

I have field work today inspecting damage to an history church.......should be interesting.

Have a great day !


----------



## loonlover

Good morning.

61 degrees and cloudy. Still a chance of rain today, but we have not received nearly as much as predicted. Breathing a sigh of relief over that.

I hope to get some more chores done today before watching the first Braves' game of the season. 

Hope everyone has a good day.


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Good Morning

Rainy 80s in Orlando. I hope to stay in the office today. This week went by fast, but I am glad it is Friday. Hope everyone has fun weekend plans.


----------



## Nate Hoffelder

good morning

the skies are raining vichyssoise

the llamas have eloped with the platypuses

there's a giant who wants to grind my bones into bread (and we doesn't want to wait until I'm dead)

the day could only get better from here


----------



## loonlover

Good morning.

44 degrees this morning with cloudy skies. Should be sunnier later. We were lucky and did not get the amount of rain predicted earlier.

A doctor's appt this morning with maybe a little shopping afterward.

Hope you have a good day and your weekend is off to a good start.


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Good Morning

Dreary overcast in central Florida. We expect 60s and some light rain. I am headed over to the coast to dip my paws in the Atlantic Ocean.

Hope everyone is enjoying the Easter weekend.


----------



## loonlover

Good morning.

We're to have sunshine and a high of 76. I should mow again, but that probably will not happen.

I plan on doing a little baking today. Otherwise, not a whole lot going on around here.

Hope you are enjoying the weekend.


----------



## NapCat (retired)

_*
HAPPY EASTER !!*_


----------



## loonlover

Good morning and Happy Easter.


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Good Morning

Humid high 80s expected in central Florida. Space X has a launch schedule for 4:30 this afternoon. I am hoping to leave work early so I can drive to Titusville to see that. Quite a thrill for an old space buff.










Happy Monday All !


----------



## loonlover

Good morning.

Cloudy, gloomy and 40 degrees at the moment. The temp will rise but the clouds are to be with us all day.

We're planning to go out for breakfast this morning, followed by assorted chores.

Hope everyone has a good day.


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Good Morning

Cloudy high 80s with showers in central Florida. I was able to see the Space X launch yesterday....Wow !!

I should be staying in the office today.

Hope everyone is having a good week.


----------



## loonlover

Good morning.

We're cloudy this morning with the possibility of thunderstorms this afternoon.

II has a follow up visit at the optometrist's today. Of course, we'll be leaving the house about the time the storms are to blow in. Otherwise, no definite have to get done today items on the agenda.

Hope everyone has a good day.


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Good Morning from Orlando, Florida

High 80s with showers/thunderstorms this afternoon.

I have to inspect damage in a wildlife area today....may need to use an air-boat to access some areas. TOO KOOL !!

Have a great day.


----------



## loonlover

Good morning.

34 degrees with sunshine and an expected high of 58 or so. We did get some rain yesterday afternoon, but none of the hail other parts of the state received.

I was able to get the back yard mowed before the rain hit. I should be able to get the front yard done this afternoon or tomorrow, It dries out faster than parts of the back yard and the weeds aren't quite as tall as they were in the back yard.

NapCat, you're just having too much fun on this project.

Hope everyone has a good day.


----------



## Andra

Good morning!
We are also having cooler weather this week - it was 51 and blustery when I got to the office.  I need to put a scarf back in the car...
Happy belated Easter!  We had a decent turnout on Saturday for the BBQ - about 50 or so.  My brother decided not to cook brisket this year since he really hasn't had a chance to work that much with Daddy's big pit - he went with ribs instead.  And I have to admit that he cooks pretty good ribs.
I've got a referral from my doctor for physical therapy for my ankle.  I'm hoping to get that scheduled today.  I'm tired of being gimpy.
Hope your week is going well.

Napcat, I agree with LL - you are having way too much fun in Florida


----------



## NapCat (retired)

loonlover said:


> NapCat, you're just having too much fun on this project.
> Napcat, I agree with LL - you are having way too much fun in Florida


_
Only when I escape the shackles on my desk !! giggle_


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Good Morning

Partly cloudy, breezy 90s expected in Orlando. I am out for another field day. Saw several alligators yesterday, but today I am inspecting a damaged school. 
I'll take crocs over kids any time !!

Hope everyone's week is going well.


----------



## loonlover

Good morning.

We were chilly at 34 this morning and it looks like we'll have chilly overnight lows at least a couple of days this weekend.

Getting the front yard mowed is my major goal for the day. 

Have a good day.


----------



## Andra

Good morning.
It was in the 50s again this morning, but we are headed to the mid-70s by the time I get off work.  It's not as blustery today either - and that's a relief.
I am going to the gym for the first time after spraining my ankle, and I'm a little nervous about it.

We only have today to get through before it's Friday!


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Good Morning

High 80s and partly cloudy in Orlando. I hope to stay in the office today and catch up on reports......How did I get behind in a mere two weeks ??

Happy Friday and_ BE EXCELLENT TO EACH OTHER !!_


----------



## loonlover

Good morning.

We're to have rain all day with it not ending until sometime tomorrow morning. Seems I'll get a little wet when I go get the newspaper.

Sure is going to be unpleasant for everyone attending Monster Jam tonight. At least it won't be raining both nights of the show.

Other than working the next two nights, no plans for the weekend. II hasn't worked in a couple of weeks, so we haven't seen his April schedule yet. We figure we can pretty accurately estimate when he'll be working since we know when events are scheduled. April is a fairly busy month.

Hope everyone's weekend is off to a good start.


----------



## Andra

Happy Friday!
It's 67 and cloudy in Austin today.  Alexa's forecast was a bit weird - high 86 low 45.  Guess we are getting another front later today.  Hmm, it's after Spring Break AND Easter, so I'm not sure why the cooler weather keeps coming back.  I've got enough wood to keep a fire going for a while so if it does get that cold, I'll be snuggling with Ginger in front of a fire.
I don't think we have any special plans this weekend, but I've got a mountain of laundry to get through.

Have an awesome day!


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Good Morning

Back in the day, _*THE*_ Florida Tourist attraction was the Glass Bottom Boat tours in Silver Springs. They are still running the original wooden boats.










I am headed over there today.......should be pretty nostalgic.....last time I was there was 65 years ago !!

Hope everyone is having a good weekend !


----------



## loonlover

Good morning.

We're back to winter! 34 degrees this morning and a freeze warning for tonight with supposedly a chance of some wintry mix precipitation for a very short time later this morning. 

I did a lot of reading last night during Monster Jam. Hope it works out that way tonight also. Boy, are those trucks loud when they start them up right outside the office I sit in. I always hope no one calls me when they are sitting there running as I would not hear the radio.

Hope you are having a great weekend.


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Good Morning

Humid 80s with showers on queue in Orlando. I plan to hang around the hotel today....catch up on bills, reading and naps.

Hope everyone is having a restful Sunday.


----------



## loonlover

Good morning.

A low of 29 this morning but will warm up to 56 or so with some sunshine.

II has tonight off but is scheduled for the next four so he will sleep today and stay up most of the night. Gives me an excuse to try not to do anything that will disturb him. I might tackle some laundry later.

Last night was easy except for the noise. It seemed like they drove the trucks in and out of the building more times last night. Since the office I'm in is right by the big roll door, we were exposed to more noise and fumes than I remember from past shows. For some reason they decided to try to wash some of the dirt out of the loading dock before the show began. As near as we could tell, all it accomplished was making the floor muddy.

Hope you have a peaceful Sunday.


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Good Morning and Happy Monday

Rainy 66 in Orlando, headed to rainy 86. I do not have any field work lined up for today so should be high and dry in the office.

Hope everyone's week is off to a good start.


----------



## loonlover

Good morning.

38 degrees heading to 62 or so with some sunshine. Looking forward to some warmer overnights this week.

II went to bed just after I got up so another day of staying quiet. Not something hard for me to do, although I really should plan on vacuuming after he gets up this afternoon. He'll work tonight but I don't work until tomorrow night. The next month or so will keep us on a weird schedule as it is a busy time at the arena. But we know that the summer months will be slow to more than make up for it.

Hope your week is off to a good start. Have a great day.


----------



## Andra

Happy Monday!
We started at 54 this morning which was a nice improvement over the 40-degree-weather we had yesterday.  I actually had a fire going most of the day on Sunday.
I'm hoping for a calm week.

Have a great day.


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Good Morning

I am off to do field work in Winter Haven, FL....80s with heavy thunderstorms....yuk. And I am inspecting damaged roofs !!

Have a great day.


----------



## Andra

Good morning.  It was 54 again today when I got up, but I can already see the sun shining through a window at the office.  It may be a pretty day.
Ginger went to day care yesterday for the first time this year.  She was worn out when we got home!  That's good for her since I am still not very mobile and by the time I get home all I want to do it put my feet up.  Poor girlie.

Have an excellent day.


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Good Morning

Another cloudy, rainy day in Orlando, FL. I was scheduled to fly to Tallahassee for meetings today, but I got a call in the middle of the night that it was cancelled. Just as well,...it would have been a long day. So I will be in my office slugging through bureaucratic paperwork. Ha !

Have a great day !!


----------



## Andra

Good morning.  50 degrees in Austin right now, but we are heading to almost 80 degrees by this afternoon.
One good thing about the colder weather is that we are back to soups and stews.  DH made a pot roast in the Instant Pot last night complete with potatoes and carrots.  It was yummy!

Happy Wednesday!


----------



## loonlover

Good morning.

43 degrees but we'll be in the 70s this afternoon with sunny skies. 

I hope to spend a little time outside today after spending almost 16 hours on the clock at the arena yesterday. Worked a meeting during the day, then a STYX/REO Speedwagon concert last night. It was over around 11 but there was a short after concert event the medical service and I had to say around for. I just never know what the job will involve or how long things will last.

I do have a couple of errands to run and I'll cook supper but not much of anything else will be accomplished today.

Hope everyone has a great Wednesday. At least, I think that is what day it is. Sometimes this work schedule makes it hard to keep up with the day of the week.


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Good Morning

Sunny and high 80s on queue for Central Florida. I am headed out for a long day of Field Work....always good to get out of the office in nice weather.

It is "Friday-Eve"......almost there !! Enjoy !


----------



## Andra

Good morning. It's 60 and windy this morning in Austin.
Ginger and I took a very short walk before I left for work for the first time since I sprained my ankle. It was pretty obvious that she wanted to go much further/longer than we did. Oh well, it's a start.
DH bought movie tickets for tonight. We are going to see _Rampage_. I have absolutely no interest in going to this one. I'm not a big fan of "animals" in movies... At least it's at Alamo Drafthouse and I can have a sangria.
Have a great day.


----------



## loonlover

Good morning.

It was 55 degrees when I awoke this morning and the expected high is 81.

Brad Paisley at the arena tonight. Not as large a crowd as in the past, but I'm sure I'll still be busy as those attending will probably be drinking a lot of beer.

Hope everyone has a good day.


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Good Morning

Humid 90s expected in Orlando. I should not have to go out in the field today, so some of us may go out for lunch to a fascinating looking Caribbean Grill near the office.

[size=16pt]_Congratulations All.....We made it to Friday !!_


----------



## Andra

Happy Friday!!

70 and damp in Austin this morning with a pretty strong chance of rain later in the day - oh joy - Austin traffic on Friday in the rain...
Oh well, I don't have to leave the house tomorrow if I don't want to so I guess that's ok.

Have a wonderful weekend!


----------



## loonlover

Good morning. 

It is Friday and I don't have to work for the next 5 days. Then it is a marathon 5 days of Disney on Ice performances. Oh, joy. Not really complaining. Those shows usually provide lots of reading time.

We have the potential for some strong thunderstorms and possible tornadoes later in the day. Maybe close to 2 inches of rain. Then we'll have lows in the 30s again Sat & Sun nights. 

Hope everyone's weekend gets off to a good start. We're pleased because we actually get a weekend this week.


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Good Morning and Happy Saturday

It was delightful not to have to get up at 4 AM.... . I am headed over to the coast to walk along the beach.  Should be warm and breezy.

Have a great day !


----------



## loonlover

Good morning.

Thunderstorms dropped about 2 inches of rain on us last night, but it doesn't look like we have any damage around here. There were some tornadoes reported to the west of us last night. Raining again at the moment, but it is supposed to clear later. I was hoping to spend some time working in the yard today, but it may be too wet.

A couple of errands to run and a new recipe to try for breakfast in the plans for today. Otherwise, just routine household chores if I can't work outside.

Hope you are having a great weekend.


----------



## loonlover

Good morning.

38 degrees this morning with an expected high of around 53 and not near as much sunshine as I had hoped for.

Same old, same old with not much planned for the day.

Hope you have a peaceful Sunday.


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Good Morning

The storm the LL had yesterday is hitting us today in Orlando.

Yesterday I walked through some wetlands to see some interesting vegetation and wildlife, then went to one of my favorite Lighthouses, had a wonderful outdoor lunch and ended the day on Canaveral Beach to watch an ATLAS 5 rocket launch. _*WHEEEE*_

Today I must write that dreadful check to the IRS. *SIGH*

Hope everyone is having a restful Sunday.


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Good Morning and Happy Monday

After some fairly violent overnight weather, today will be mostly sunny 80s. SpaceX is launching a satellite this evening, so I will have time after work to get over to Cape Canaveral to see that.

Hope everyone's week is off to a good start.


----------



## loonlover

Good morning.

34 degrees this morning with lots of sunshine. The expected high will be in the 60s. Sure hoping the colder weather is through with us.

Some food prep on the agenda today as I'll be working 5 days in a row beginning Wednesday. And 3 of those 5 days will be 12+ hour days. Gotta love Disney on Ice.

Hope everyone's week is off to a good start.


----------



## Andra

Happy Monday!
It was in the 40s this morning, but I think we are heading to high 70s or maybe even 80s this afternoon.
I start PT for my ankle today.  Both Ginger and I will be very happy once I get a little more mobile again.

Have an awesome week!


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Good Morning

Sunny 80s on queue for Orlando. Long day yesterday working in the field near Tampa, then went to Canaveral to watch the SpaceX launch (which was scrubbed). Hope to stay in the office today.

Hope everyone's week is going well.


----------



## loonlover

Good morning.

We're to be in the 80s today. 

Some more food prep this morning, then mowing on the agenda for this afternoon. I did all that I planned on doing yesterday, now to stay on goal for today. Then things will be in good shape for the next few days.

Hope everyone has a good day.


----------



## Andra

Good morning.
It was 61 when I got up and we are heading to the 80s again today.  I had a long day yesterday - over 10,000 steps and my foot/ankle were TIRED when I got home.


----------



## geoffthomas

Good Morning from Derwood, MD.
It is chilly here today, but dry.  We will hit 44 for a high. Partly sunny.
I have a bunch of work moving soil to do today.
Be good to yourselves.


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Good Morning

Headed to sunny 80s in Orlando. Not sure if I am going out in the field today or not.
Hope everyone's week is going well.


----------



## Andra

Good morning!
We are starting out at 64 with cloudy skies this morning, but are heading to the 80s once again this afternoon.
MY HOT TUB IS FIXED!!  Apparently the heater relay blew on one of the control boards and it must be pretty common because the repair guy had the part in the van.  It got up to temperature by the time I got home yesterday so I was able to get in and enjoy it.
It's hump day - Hang in there.


----------



## loonlover

Good morning.

68 degrees this morning and heading to 75. Yesterday's high was 82.

I managed to get the yard mowed yesterday morning/early afternoon, then did some food prep after supper so we'll have it easy for breakfast the next couple of days. There are leftovers for today and I plan on fixing a casserole today that we can eat on for the next couple of days.

When I started working at the arena, I thought I'd just pick and choose which shows I would work. I never dreamed that I would end up in a position that requires my being there for most events. So, the next few days will be work and no play. But it is still more fun than parts of the 29 years I put in working for the Medicare contractor in the state. With this job, I get paid to read when I'm not busy, and when I leave the place I'm through until the next show. 

Hope everyone has a good day.


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Good Morning

Humid 90s expected in Central Florida....Wednesday was a long hot field day, hopefully I will stay in the office today to catch up on reports.

Have a great day all !!


----------



## Andra

Good morning and happy Thursday!
It looks like we are going to have a bright, sunny day in Austin.

Be excellent to each other!


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Good Morning

Wind and Rain in Central Florida for the next few days.

Sad day in the office yesterday. The Federal Agency I work for gets considerable bad Press. There was an "Activist Group" holding a Protest Demonstration near our building; one member managed to get past our security and all the way to the 7th floor (my office) before being stopped....we had to evacuate.

So many of us leave our homes, families and friends to come out here to help Americans and American Communities....it is disheartening when this happens (more often than you might imagine). We will see what today brings, but no field work that is certain.

Glad it is Friday....Hope everyone has great weekend plans.

Yes Indeed, Andra:  _BE EXCELLENT TO EACH OTHER _


----------



## Andra

Happy Friday - we made it!

NapCat, that is scary.  We have had protestors at our commission meetings since one of the new commissioners came on board.  Security is typically decent around here, but when the protestors were outside, we had a massive Law Enforcement presence.  It was really weird and a little scary.
I think more people appreciate what you and your agency do to help others, but you really only notice the ones who don't.  
I'm glad no one was hurt.

Have a great weekend.


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Good Morning

Cloudy, Blustery Winds and Showers in Orlando......sound like a Napcatcatnappin' Day !

Hope everyone is having a good weekend.


----------



## geoffthomas

Good Morning from the Mid-Atlantic.
It is 46 now with a possibility of hitting 63 with partly cloudy skies.
Off to church and then back to moving a pile of soil around to fill a variety of problems.


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Good Morning

Rainy day in Orlando. Yesterday I drove along 75 miles of the Atlantic coast which was delightful in stormy weather. I ended up at an Air Show in Vero Beach, highlighted with a performance by the Blue Angels. Always a wonderful show.










Today I hope to catch up on that Napcatcatnapin'

Hope everyone is having a restful Sunday


----------



## loonlover

Good morning.

58 degrees heading to 69 or so. We had a little over an inch of rain overnight with the possibility of some more today.

The last performance for this year of Disney on Ice. Attendance has been good, but we're all ready for a break of that many shows in a row. However, due to all those shows, I'll have a little overtime on the next check. 

I've been promised to be treated to supper out after today's show. I will appreciate that.

Hope everyone is having a good weekend and a peaceful Sunday.


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Hope everyone has a great week !!


----------



## loonlover

Good morning.

58 degrees with cloudy skies and going for a high of 68. I was really hoping for some sunshine instead of the possibility of more rain.

A doctor's appt this morning, then we have no scheduled time we have to be anywhere or do anything until Friday. Plan on enjoying the week, even if the weather doesn't allow for as much time outside as I had hoped we would have.

Hope your week is off to a good start.


----------



## Jane917

Spring has come to the PNW! We expect temperatures in the 80s this week. Almost unheard of! This warm weather should put all the leaves on the trees and make the flowers grow! Can you tell I am excited?


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Good Morning

Rainy 60s in Orlando, Florida and I am off to work in the field today. Rough weather for an old desert cat !!

Have a great day


----------



## Andra

Good morning.  57 and clear in Austin, but we are heading to temps in the 80s by this afternoon.

We don't have anything special going on this week except for the Avengers movie on Thursday.
Have an awesome day.


----------



## loonlover

Good morning.

58 degrees heading to a high in the upper 70s, but I'm still waiting for the sun to come out.

Hope to spend some time outside today.

Hope everyone has a good day.


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Good Morning

Sunny 80s in Orlando. I should stay in the office today to catch up on reports.

Hope everone's week is going well.


----------



## loonlover

Good morning.

55 degrees going to 68 and the possibility of heavy rain this afternoon.

We plan on heading out this morning to buy some gardening supplies, then hopefully, I'll be able to plant some stuff tomorrow. I did enjoy doing some clean up work around the yard yesterday. 

Have a good day.


----------



## Andra

Good morning.  66 and sunny in Austin right now, but we are supposed to be rainy later today.
I have PT this afternoon so hopefully I can get closer to home before we get any of the wet stuff.  I'm not sure what happens to Austin drivers when it rains, but it makes the normally ugly traffic even worse.


----------



## Jane917

80 degrees 3 days in a row in the Vancouver/Portland area! A new record for April! We are heading back to normal drizzly weather for the weekend.


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Good Morning

Hot and Humid on queue for Orlando, Florida.

Andra: I am taking Austin off the top of my "Worst traffic" list and replacing it with Orlando....my morning commute goes from dead stop gridlock to gridlock moving at 70 mph, in a construction zone with blinding lights everywhere.......gasp










Happy "Friday Eve" and have a great day !


----------



## Andra

Good morning. We did get some rain yesterday afternoon/evening, but it was nothing like the forecast predicted.
It's 50 this morning and we are supposed to get up to the mid-70s.



NapCat said:


> Andra: I am taking Austin off the top of my "Worst traffic" list and replacing it with Orlando....my morning commute goes from dead stop gridlock to gridlock moving at 70 mph, in a construction zone with blinding lights everywhere.......gasp


Wow - I didn't think there were many places with traffic worse than Austin. Be careful and watch out for crazy people.

One more day until Friday - hang in there everyone!


----------



## loonlover

Good morning.

58 degrees heading to 70 with cloudy skies. We received some rain yesterday, but not as much as the weatherman had predicted.

Planting a few vegetables is part of my plan for the today along with maybe a few other yard chores.

Hope everyone has a great Thursday.


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Good Morning

Hot with showers in Central Florida, but....










_Be Excellent To Each Other_


----------



## loonlover

Good morning.

48 degrees heading to 70 something with a lot more sunshine than yesterday.

I planted some seeds yesterday, hoping to have a few self-grown veggies later. Shopping is on the agenda for today. 

Hope your weekend gets off to a good start.


----------



## Andra

Good morning and happy Friday!!
We saw the new Avengers movie last night.  I can't decide whether I liked it or not...
We don't have anything special planned for the weekend, and that's OK.
Have a wonderful day.


----------



## loonlover

Good morning.

It looks like a nice day in store with highs in the 70s and lots of sunshine.

Kevin Hart at the arena tonight. Cell phones usage is prohibited and anyone caught using one will be evicted. I really feel sorry for our security staff, which will be much larger than any other show I have worked. I expect to be fairly busy, but from what I hear, evictions will be handled so they don't have to go through me for this event. At least, after this event we have almost 2 weeks off.

Hope you have a lovely Saturday.


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Belated Good Morning

Six weeks of non stop work/play has caught up with the old cat.....slept in until Noon !!
I think the rest of the day will be reading next to the pool.

Hope everyone is having a good weekend


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Good Morning

Sunny Mid 80s in Central Florida. I am headed over to Tampa Bay and St. Petersburg....looking forward to seeing the "new" Sunshine Highway Bridge.










Hope everyone is having a restful Sunday


----------



## loonlover

Good morning.

Looks like it will be a good day to spend some time outside, whether I actually do any chores out there or not.

Not the worst night last night, but not necessarily an easy night. But it is over and now almost a couple of weeks without any events. I plan on enjoying the time off.

Hope everyone has a peaceful Sunday.


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Good Morning and Happy Monday

Sunny, breezy high 80s expected in Orlando.....I am in the office today.

Hope everyone's week starts off well.


----------



## loonlover

Good morning.

We'll have a high in the 80s today with sunny skies.

Mowing on my agenda plus getting ready to go out of town for a couple of days to check on II's mother's house. His sister has had some health problems and hasn't been able to check on it for a little while.

Hope everyone has a good Monday.


----------



## Andra

Happy Monday.  It's a mild 63 in Austin this morning and we are heading to the high 70s by this afternoon.
I have PT and the gym this afternoon - what was I thinking?
We had a relaxing weekend.  I spent some time playing Minecraft on my Nintendo Switch until I fell into an underwater cave and drowned, losing all my inventory in the process.  I had to put the game down because I got too frustrated.  Up until then I was actually enjoying myself, so maybe there's hope for me and video games after all.
Have an excellent week!


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Good Morning

Breezy 80s in Central Florida....I am off to Ft Meade to inspect some damaged roofs. Good to get out of the office on a nice day.

Good Grief ! It is May already !!


----------



## loonlover

Good morning.

Looks like a nice day in store except for the slight possibility of thunderstorms.

We're heading to Kansas this morning so hoping not to run into too many storms.

Hope everyone has a good day.


----------



## Andra

Good morning.
I second the "good grief" for it already being May - It was just Easter!
It looks like a dreary day for us today.  It's cloudy and we should get some rain.
Stay warm and dry!


----------



## geoffthomas

It is 69 now and the high may hit 78. Sunny and dry today.

I have some flagstone slabs that I need to move and level.


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Good Morning from Central Florida

Sunny 80s on queue....my field work for today was cancelled, so I will be stuck in the office today.

Hope everyone's week is going well.


----------



## Andra

Good morning.  It's 72 and kind of gloomy in Austin this morning.  I think we are supposed to get more rain today.  We need the rain; I just don't like driving in it.
Have an awesome day.


----------



## loonlover

Good morning.

We had an easy drive yesterday, but the arrival at the hotel didn't go so well. They had overbooked, so moved us to one of the hotels under the same umbrella. However, we had reserved at a suite hotel and where we are is not a suite hotel. We are not especially happy campers today as going from an expected suite to a regular hotel room didn't set too well. Since we were using a combination of rewards points and cash (prepaid), it really didn't allow us much choice but to take where they moved us. Oh well, maybe we'll sleep better tonight.

Thunderstorms are in the forecast for today, but maybe they'll be gone before we head home tomorrow.

Hope everyone is having a good day.


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Good Morning from Orlando, Florida

Same 'ol Cat, doing the same 'ol thing, in the same 'ol weather.....










Have a great Thursday (aka: Friday Eve !)


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Good Morning and Happy Friday

Windy 80s in Orlando. It has been a long frustrating week and I look forward to a couple of days rest.

Hope everyone has fun plans for the weekend.


----------



## loonlover

Good morning.

It was good to sleep in my own bed last night. We took the long way home via the Kansas City area in order to pick up some things from II's sister. Still, it was an easy day of driving. Caught up with the rain about 35 miles from home, but the rainbows we saw made it worth it. One of the rainbows was the brightest I think I have ever seen and we could see both ends of that one. The other one was pale in comparison.

Now, to unpack and do a few other things around the house plus some grocery shopping today.

Hope your weekend gets off to a good start.


----------



## loonlover

Good morning.

It is Saturday and we're off this weekend. Sometimes that seems like a novel idea in the arena world.

Our county seat has opened a new farmer's market this year. I think we'll go check it out this morning. Maybe followed by breakfast, maybe not.

Hope you are having a great weekend.


----------



## loonlover

Good morning. 

Looks like a nice day again with a high in the 80s. There is a slight chance of scattered thunderstorms this evening.

I planted some more vegetables plus one pot of flowers. II suggested a place to put some flowers along the fence so might get that done today. If I don't get it done today, then it probably won't happen this year.

Hope everyone has a peaceful Sunday.


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Good Morning from a very rainy Orlando, Florida

I spent yesterday walking through some beautiful gardens which had a huge Carillon Tower (BOK Tower) as a central feature and there was a live concert...Just delightful.










The performer showed a wonderful sense of humor by including an encore of La Cucaracha to celebrate Cinco de mayo !!

Today is a napping/reading day.....may go grocery shopping later.

Hope everyone is having a restful Sunday


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Good Morning

90s and very humid in the forecast for Orlando....Summer is here !
...so is Monday.....sigh

Hope everyone's week is off to a great start.


----------



## loonlover

Good morning.

Another lovely day in store, weather wise.

Looks like I can finally put away some of the long sleeved shirts and get out the summer wear. We might actually get to wear it this week.

Hope your week is off to a good start. Have a nice day.


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Good Morning

Hot and Humid in Central Florida...Most of our field work is finished, so I will be in the office quite a bit for the rest of my assignment here.....just as well......desert cats hate humidity....makes for curly fur ! Giggle

Have a great day !


----------



## loonlover

Good morning.

We'll be in the 90s again this afternoon. Window washing in my plans for the day.

Hope everyone has a good day.


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Good Morning

I spoke too soon about catching up with field work......I am off to Babson Park, FL for the next two days to inspect an entire University campus. Except for temperatures and humidity in the 90s, this should be an enjoyable project.

Have a great day


----------



## loonlover

Good morning.

66 degrees heading to 90 today. 

I did get some windows washed yesterday, but think I'll mow the front yard this morning before it gets too hot. Anything else that gets done is up in the air.

Hope you are having a good Wednesday.


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Good Morning

Humid 90s today. We worked 13 hours yesterday in Babson Park and need to return today. I am hoping to finish early as there is a SpaceX launch this evening and I would like to get to Titusville in time to see it.

Hope everyone is enjoying "Friday Eve" !


----------



## loonlover

Good morning.

Another warm day in store with a high around 90.

Mowed and trimmed the front yard yesterday and managed to do a few chores inside also. May take it a little easier today. Haircuts scheduled this afternoon with a couple of errands thrown in as well as supper out. 

Hope your Thursday is a good one.


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Good Morning and Happy Friday

Very hot and humid on queue. Thanks to a delay, I made it over to Titusville last night in time for SpaceX's launch.....which unfortunately was scrubbed at T-60 seconds......sigh 
I do not know if I can make today's attempt.

Hope everyone has fun weekend plans.


----------



## loonlover

Good morning.

60 degrees and heading to the 90s again. 

The first graduation of the season on tap tonight followed by concerts the next two nights. There is a concert at the amphitheater in the River Market tonight that will, however, be using some staff from the arena. So I may be a bit busier as my boss will be at the amphitheater. Oh well, might keep it from being quite as boring an evening.

Hope your weekend is looking good.


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Good Morning

High 80s and Overcast in Orlando today....it has been a long hard week, so I think today will be a recuperation day just hanging around the pool to catch up on reading and naps.

Hope everyone is having a good weekend.


----------



## loonlover

Good morning.

Another warm day in store, but it means my garden is growing. Now, if I could only see some blooms on the plants.
Chris Tomlin and company at the arena tonight. His is usually a pretty quiet show for me. Last night was easy with me clocking out a little after nine. Tonight will be a little later end time, but I still think I might be home by 11 which is pretty early for a Saturday night concert.

Hope you are having a great weekend.


----------



## loonlover

Good morning and Happy Mother's Day.

It looks like it will be a pretty nice day around here.

I'm heading to the arena early, though, so won't really know what it is like. Chicago in concert tonight and I'll be sitting in the lobby for most of the day before the show tonight. Oh, well, another day, another dollar and somebody has to do it.

Hope you have a lovely, peaceful Sunday.


----------



## NapCat (retired)




----------



## NapCat (retired)

Good Morning from Orlando

Heavy rain all night, expected to keep raining all week...










Hope everyone's week starts well....*Happy Monday !*


----------



## loonlover

Good morning.

It is dry here and will be for most of the week. But, we're heading to Georgia toward the end of the week and it looks like we might have rain during most of our visit there.

An easy concert last night; the daytime part allowed for a lot of reading time. I have a couple of days off, then another graduation. June and July are not busy. I'm looking forward to that.

Hope your week is off to a good start.


----------



## Andra

Happy Monday.  We are enjoying moderate temperatures here in Austin this week.  It was 72 when I got up.
I'm still working with the physical therapist on my ankle - today I am trying to wear my tennis shoes for the first time since March.
DH and I are both fighting sinus infections.  I am feeling better than he is right now, but that may not be saying much.

Have a great week!


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Good Morning

100% humidity in Orlando with rain in the forecast all day....










...there is that curly fur again.....drat !

Have a great day


----------



## loonlover

Good morning.

72 heading to 89 with the possibility of PM showers. 

Mowing on my morning agenda with the afternoon spent gathering stuff to pack for our trip. 

Hope you have a good day.


----------



## Andra

Good morning.
No rain for us so far, but the humidity is definitely higher than we typically have.
I'm updating laptops to take with me to Lubbock for our Commission Meeting next week.

Have an excellent day.


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Good Morning

Still raining in Orlando....










....have a great day


----------



## loonlover

Good morning.

The rain has been taken out of our forecast, but it does look like we may get soaked while in Georgia this weekend.

The plans for today are to do some packing and work a graduation tonight. 

Hope your day is a good one.


----------



## Andra

Good morning.
We had thunder and lightning at our house last night but no rain.
Try to stay dry everyone.


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Good Morning










...yet more rain in Orlando....

Have a great day !!


----------



## loonlover

Good morning.

Had some thunder overnight but not enough rain fell to register in the gauge.

We should be on the road by 8:30 heading to Georgia to help friends celebrate their 50th wedding anniversary.

Hope everyone is having a good day.


----------



## Andra

It's almost Friday!
Hang in there!


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Good Morning

....no surprise....still raining in Orlando










Happy Friday !!


----------



## loonlover

Good evening.

Easy trip yesterday. 

Ate out tonight for our friend's anniversary. Tomorrow will be a reception for them at their church. Sunday is going to be spent just enjoying being with our friends before heading home Monday morning.

Hope everyone has a great weekend.


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Good Morning










Water is still rising in Orlando !!

Hope everyone is having a fun weekend


----------



## geoffthomas

It may have hit 71 today here in the Wash, D.C. suburbs.  The Potomac River is now at flood stage.  And we still have rain in the future.
Frederick, MD which is just 1/2 hour North, has had the downtown flooded for a week now.
We have been fortunate.
But we have had a gas line that leaked and was replaced.  All while the water company was replacing all the water mains in the neighborhood.  This past Monday they attached the Mains to the houses on our street.  That meant a 2 man crew for each house. Lots of people and equipment for the day.
I hope things are "quiet" where you are.


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Good Morning from Orlando, FL










Looks like another week of rain......gasp

Hope everyone is having a restful (and dry) Sunday.


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Good Morning and Happy Monday










I have an interesting assignment this week. I will be spending the next five days inside a maximum security prison evaluating storm damage. The assumption is that they will release me each night ! Giggle

Yes, it is still raining in Florida !

Hope everyone's week is off to a good start.


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Good Morning

Another day of "hard time"....










100% humidity....yes that is called rain !!

Have a great day !


----------



## loonlover

Good morning.

Home again with foggy skies this morning and a possibility of scattered thunderstorms later.

Our trip was a good one, but now it is back to work with two graduations tonight and tomorrow night and a single one Thursday night. But, then they will be over for the year. Some necessary errands before that.

Hope you are having a good day.


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Good Morning

My prison sentence in Bushnell, FL continues....as does the rain.

Hope everyone's week is going well.


----------



## loonlover

Good morning.

We could have some scattered thunderstorms this afternoon, similar to yesterday.

Another double graduation tonight. Hope it is as easy a night as last night was. Everyone seems to have recovered from me actually missing 4 graduations. Some apparently were shocked that I actually took some time off.

Hope you are having a wonderful Wednesday.


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Good Morning from Busnell, FL....

....where I am still incarcerated, but the rain has stopped !!! Temperature (and humidity) is forecast in the high 90s....making it perfect for this little guy to stretch his wings !










It is _"FRIDAY EVE"_ !! Have a great day.


----------



## loonlover

Good morning.

Currently 78 degrees with a mix of clouds and sun and an expected high of around 91. We did receive about 2 inches of rain in a very short time yesterday afternoon.

The first graduation last night was delayed about 45 minutes due to the storms in the area. Buses bringing the band and some teachers had trouble getting through some flooded streets. In spite of that delay, the second graduation was only about 35 minutes late getting started. But, it did make for kind of a late night. The last graduation of the season is tonight. Little Rock's biggest high school, so no telling what time it will be over.

Hope everyone is having a great day. After all, it is Friday eve and for some, a holiday weekend is about to get here.


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Good Morning

It has been a brutal week with 50 hours of prison inspections and 25 hours of commuting. I am looking forward to spending the long weekend in Ft. Myers and The Everglades.

Happy Friday All


----------



## loonlover

Good morning.

Yay, graduation season is over. Now to do a little relaxing and catch up on some things at home. The next event isn't until June 11th.

Weather looking not too bad for the weekend with a slight possibility of isolated thunderstorms. Sure was a spectacular lightning display on my way home from work last night.

Hope your weekend gets off to a good start.


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Good Morning from Fort Myers, Florida....
....where Tropical Storm Alberto is approaching.

My weekend escape plans had been to do a mini-Safari through the Everglades, but that may have to be rethought.










I am headed to Shark Valley Range Station for expert advise.

Hope everyone is having a fun weekend.


----------



## loonlover

Good morning.

No special plans for today. Yesterday was spent being lazy, so will try to get some little thing done today.

Hope you have a good day.


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Good Morning from the jaws of _ALBERTO_...

...which right now is merely cloudy and breezy...however high wind and heavy rain is coming.

I was able to drive through part of the Everglades National Park yesterday, but all the activities I had reserved were cancelled....same for a cruise along the Gulf Coast today.

There are lots of quaint shops and restaurants to explore.....so I am sure to have an interesting day.

Hope everyone is having a restful Sunday


----------



## loonlover

Good morning.

Abundant sunshine with a high of 89 is the forecast for the day. 

II works tonight so I'll spend the morning with the newspaper and doing some food prep for lunch when he arises. Love these lazy days.

Hope everyone has a peaceful Sunday.


----------



## NapCat (retired)

_Good Morning










Don't forget to remember...

_


----------



## loonlover

Good morning.

I'll echo NapCat's sentiments this morning.


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Good Morning

Headed to rainy, mid 90s in Orlando.....
.....and I am headed into the office after nearly two weeks (...maybe they will not remember me ?! giggle)

Have a great week.


----------



## loonlover

Good morning.

We had a little rain yesterday afternoon. I was very glad I had gotten the mowing done early in the day. Today is supposed to be dry with a high of 88.

This is our old people's week with medical appointments so we will get out of the house more than some weeks. 

Hope you are having a good day.


----------



## Andra

Good morning.  I am back in Austin after having been in Lubbock for work all last week.  I am glad to be home, but I sure miss the 5-minute commute between the hotel and the convention center.  (Let's not talk about the 2-hour drive to/from Amarillo on Tuesday).  It's hot and we have mosquitoes that are bad enough that even with my Thermacell I can't stay outside very long.
Yesterday was Ginger's birthday.  She is 2 years old.
Have a great week.


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Good Morning

Rainy 80s in Orlando. I will be in the office all day writing reports from my "Prison Time" last week.

Have a great day !


----------



## loonlover

Good morning.

A thunderstorm rumbled through just a bit ago. May be more some more scattered around for a little while.

Heading out for a medical appointment shortly. Maybe we can get there between the raindrops.

Hope everyone has a good day.


----------



## Andra

Good morning.
I'm trying to fix a mess in my training room with Office not wanting to activate properly...  Honestly, I swear I checked everything in there two weeks ago before I left for Lubbock and it was fine.  Now it's just ugly.
Have a wonderful Wednesday!


----------



## loonlover

Good morning.

Cloudy and 75 degrees this morning. The problem with having multiple weather sources is they never seem to agree. We may or may not have some rain sometime today. Oh, well, I have plenty of indoor things to keep me occupied.

Hope you have a lovely day.


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Good Morning

Thunderstorms in Orlando. I finished a major project yesterday which hopefully will give me a slow day today.......and it is Friday !!

_ENJOY !!_


----------



## Andra

Happy Friday!
I am sitting in the backyard at my MIL's house watching Ginger play with Shadow the cat and Honey the lab. Feels like it's in the mid 70s.
I am enjoying a day off after last week's craziness.
Have an excellent weekend.


----------



## loonlover

Good morning.

Temps in the 70s and heading to the 90s today, but at least the high in the 100s has been removed from tomorrow's forecast.

II has a doctor's appointment this morning, then we'll head someplace for breakfast. Almost worth getting around early for that.

Hope everyone's weekend gets off to a good start.


----------



## loonlover

Good morning.

We have a heat advisory in place for this afternoon with an expected high of 96. Still better than being in the 100s.

Some errand running in the plans for this morning, other than that, we'll just stay in and stay cool.

Hope you are enjoying your weekend.


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Good Morning

It is a beautiful day in Orlando and I am having an easy day by the pool, later I am going to a nice restaurant in Cocoa Beach celebrating my 72nd birthday.










...wish I could share my birthday cake with you guys.

Have a great weekend.


----------



## loonlover

Happy Birthday, NapCat!


----------



## loonlover

Good morning.

It is a little cooler this morning and our expected high will be in the upper 80s. 

Nothing in the works for today.

Hope you have a peaceful Sunday.


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Good Morning

Heat index in Orlando is predicted to be 100.....so is the humidity....and thunderstorms. I think I may head over to the coast again.

Hope everyone is having a restful Sunday.


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Good Morning

Another hot/humid day on queue in Orlando. It is going to be a long Monday for 'da Cat as I drove over to Titusville to watch a SPACE X launch at 12:45 AM.










Night launch was spectacular !

Hope everyone's week is off to a good start.


----------



## loonlover

Good morning.

Coolish at 59 degrees this morning. Afraid that won't last, though.

Mowing is supposed to be my chore for the day. Boy, has that grass grown this past week.

Hope your week is off to a good start.


----------



## Andra

Good morning.
We are enjoying(?) muggy weather in Austin.  Temps are in the 70s but it is definitely more humid than usual.

Napcat, I hope you had a happy birthday!

Have a great week!


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Good Morning

Temperature and Humidity in the 90s today in Orlando. Yuk
...97 with 7% at home in Nevada....sigh

Have a great day !!


----------



## loonlover

Good morning.

68 degrees heading to 89. The current humidity is 84%. Glad it wasn't that high yesterday when I was out mowing.

Hair cuts followed by supper out are our big plans for the day.

Hope you have a good one.


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Good Morning from Orlando










80s with heavy rain showers and thunderstorms. We have a surprise going a-way lunch planned for one of our young IT ladies who is headed to a new job. Should be fun and a nice break from paperwork

Have a great day


----------



## loonlover

Good morning.

Just boring laundry in the plans for today.

Hope you have a good day.


----------



## Andra

Good morning.  It's already in the 80s today and we are heading towards triple digits.  June just started!  Sheesh!
Ginger is volunteering for Kid's Camp again this year.  She has forgotten what it's like to work that hard since I sprained my ankle.  She has to take a nap as soon as she gets home before she has enough energy to play.


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Andra said:


> "...She has to take a nap as soon as she gets home before she has enough energy to play..."


_Yeah Ginger !! That is the NapCat Lifestyle !_

Good Morning All

Not much change in Orlando weather..hot, humid, thunderstorms.....yesterday I had a last minute call for Field Work in Daytona Beach which was pleasant.

Have a great day (Friday Eve !)


----------



## loonlover

Good morning.

Another warm day ahead with dry conditions.

No definite plans; we'll just see what happens.

Have a great day.


----------



## Andra

Happy Almost Friday!
It's going to be another hot, humid day in Austin.  We are already in the mid-80s and are heading to high 90s...
They weren't watching Ginger closely enough yesterday and she got hold of her harness (she wasn't wearing it) and chewed one of the straps off.  Sigh, I thought she might outgrow the mindless chewing as she got older, but it hasn't happened yet.  So today I took in an assortment of harnesses for them to use during class and took the car harness off her as soon as we got there.  I'd rather her chew through some of the cheaper harnesses - not the $40 one!  And I now have an extra one in the car and one in Duane's truck.  So if she does it again, we can still pick her up and worry about replacing the harness later.  I also made sure to include one of her favorite chew toys in her bag today.  Maybe that will hold her interest...
I don't have kids, but this must be kind of similar.

Have an excellent day!


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Good Morning and Congratulations to All.

_WE MADE IT TO FRIDAY !!_










I hope everyone has fun plans.


----------



## loonlover

Good morning.

The poodle goes to the groomer today and the cat gets her annual shots. Looks like my day will be spent shuttling the critters around like I used to the kids.

But, then it will be the the weekend.

Hope everyone has a good one.


----------



## Andra

Happy Friday!
We went and watched Ginger run the agility course this morning since it's the last day of this camp session.  She did pretty good, but I had to run the course with her - she wanted to be sure that I saw what she was doing...
Not much planned for the weekend, except that I really need to catch up on laundry.
Have a wonderful weekend!


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Good Morning

Typical Florida weather....hot, humid with afternoon thunderstorms. I am headed over to the coast to fly a kite on the beach.










Hope everyone is having a great weekend.


----------



## loonlover

Good morning.

We had a thunderstorm blow through yesterday afternoon that dropped around an inch or more of rain. It included about 30 seconds of pea size hail. 

Just another quiet day in store today. Trying to find some inspiration for figuring out what we'll have for supper.

Hope you are having a great weekend.


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Good Morning from a sunny (gasp!) Orlando

Only a slight chance of rain this afternoon...all very confusing to those of us who have been driving in the rain for the past three weeks ! giggle

Hope everyone is having a restful Sunday


----------



## loonlover

Good morning.


Yesterday's isolated thunderstorm didn't stay over our house for long, but it lower the temperature nicely.

II is on his way to the big box hardware store to get what he needs to fix a leak under the sink. Since he has to work tonight, not exactly the time he wanted to get up and get going. 

Hope everyone has a peaceful Sunday.


----------



## NapCat (retired)

_Have a Good One !!_


----------



## loonlover

Good morning.

Cloudy with an expected high of 89. Maybe an isolated thunderstorm this afternoon.

WWE Raw at the arena tonight. Always an interesting mix of attendees. I'm usually busy during part of the show, but not nearly as busy as during country concerts.

Hope your week is off to a good start.


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Good Morning

Hot and Humid with Thunderstorms in Orlando. I am glad I am not in the field in this weather.....rough on a desert cat.

Have a great day


----------



## loonlover

Good morning.

Just warm and humid here with supposedly no chance of thunderstorms today.

I have a dental appointment this morning, then will be heading to the arena shortly after I'm through there. Shania Twain in concert tonight. I' ll probably be busier during the show than I was last night.

Hope everyone has a good day.


----------



## Andra

Good morning.
It's unusually humid in Austin today.  If it's going to be this humid, it might as well rain!
Ginger is doing camp again this week.  I'm not sure what happened yesterday, but she was manic for about 30 minutes when we got home, and then she calmed down.

Hope your week is going well.


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Good Morning

Not much change weather-wise in Orlando. Lots of beaurocratic paperwork keeping me in the office...

Have a great day.


----------



## loonlover

Good morning.

Sorta gloomy here but any rain will come as isolated thunderstorms. Maybe it will miss us again.

Easy night last night and nothing at the arena until the 29th of the month. Looking forward to not having to be someplace on someone else's time for a bit. Even though we do have a few appointments scheduled in the next few days.

Hope you're having a great day.


----------



## Andra

Happy Wednesday!
It's still hot and muggy in Austin.  There is supposed to be some rain coming in for the weekend.  We'll see how that goes.
I had physical therapy this morning.  I think I am almost finished.  I want to see if I can swim with my fins, and I still need to get back into my shoes with the orthotics.  But other than that my ankle is pretty steady.
Have an excellent day!


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Good Morning

No change in Central Florida weather, no change in government paperwork.....sigh
*
BUT*...it *IS* Friday Eve !!

Have a great day !


----------



## loonlover

Good morning.

A follow up doctor's appointment this afternoon, otherwise we'll just be hanging around the house. 

Hope everyone has a good day.


----------



## Andra

Friday eve - I like that!
It's warm and cloudy in Austin today.
I have an appointment with my trainer at the gym this afternoon and after that I am getting in the pool.  My physical therapist cleared me to swim with my fins, so I want to give it a try.  I'm pretty sure that I will overdo it if I'm not careful...
Have a wonderful day.


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Good Morning

Same-same for Orlando weather.

Happy Friday......I hope everyone has fun weekend plans.


----------



## loonlover

Good morning.

Grocery shopping in the plans, but nothing else has been decided on.  We are to be a bit cooler than yesterday.

Hope your weekend gets off to a good start.


----------



## LiveWell-Amy

Good morning you all. I am new and look forward to read some interesting stuff.


----------



## loonlover

Good morning.

Another warm day in store, but I still plan on finishing the mowing I started Thursday. Then, I plan on taking it easy the rest of the day.

Hope your weekend is going well.


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Good Morning and Welcome Amy

Slept in late today and am now having coffee next to the pool. I plan on gong over to Port Canaveral today to fly my kite and watch the cruise ships. Thunderstorms this afternoon will, of course, signal the beginning of Nap-Time !!

Hope everyone is having a great weekend.


----------



## loonlover

Good morning.

A nice, quiet morning in store as II is sleeping late since he has to work tonight. No plans for the day other than cooking the meals.

Hope everyone has a peaceful Sunday.


----------



## NapCat (retired)




----------



## NapCat (retired)

Good Morning

Orlando is expecting a heat index of 98 with showers....

Here we are at another Monday.....Good Luck !!


----------



## Andra

Good morning.  74 and soggy in Austin this morning.  Tomorrow is a state holiday so a lot of people took today off - the parking lot is pretty empty.  I am taking off tomorrow, but came in today to play catch-up.  There shouldn't be too many interruptions 
Have a wonderful week!


----------



## loonlover

Good morning.

Looks like another warm day in store. Hopefully the isolated showers don't show up where I am.

We're heading to Hot Springs later in the day. Will spend the night down there and just hang out a bit. It has been a while since we actually spent some time in the National Park part of the city.

Hope your week is off to a good start.


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Good Morning

Headed for 95 in Orlando.....no rain in the forecast for the first time in about a month !!

Have a great day.


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Good Morning

Thunderstorms are back in the Orlando forecast. Nothing too special going on in the job...have not been in the field for a while.

Have a great day.


----------



## loonlover

Good morning.

Rain in the forecast. Maybe I won't have to water the garden today.

Enjoyed our time in Hot Springs, even though we didn't do much. Hate to have to say this, but the downtown area could sure use some work in making it more attractive. 

Hope you have a great day.


----------



## Andra

Good morning.
It's in the mid 70s and still soggy in Austin.  We are supposed to be wet the rest of the week.
I was at my mom's yesterday to take her to a doctor's appointment, so I was driving in the rain a good bit.  I know we need it, but I'd really rather not drive in it.  I can't remember the last time I was that frustrated when I got home.
Stay dry!


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Good Morning from Orlando, Florida

Heat Index 102; Humidity 98%; thunderstorms !! and horrendous traffic !!
....sure missing my remote desert ranch today !

Have a great day, All


----------



## loonlover

Good morning.

Some clouds this morning, followed by a sunny afternoon. Not much rain fell at our house yesterday.

I have my annual appointment with the optometrist this morning. Not anticipating any problems or changes to the prescription. Then, maybe lunch out.

Hope everyone has a good day.


----------



## Andra

So today is the first day of summer and it's 88 and cloudy in Austin in the middle of the day.  My brother lives in Corpus and he has had over 15 inches of rain in the past few days.  I think Texas is pretty soggy right now.
It's also Friday eve - hope everything is going well.


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Good Morning and Happy Friday !!

I will not bore you with the Orlando weather forecast....sigh.

Some folks in the office have organized a "Summer Fling" Pot Luck, so we will all be doing the Friday Dance later !










Hope everyone has fun plans for the weekend.


----------



## loonlover

Good morning.

A lovely day in store for all, I hope.


----------



## Nate Hoffelder

uhhhhhhn

the light, it burns


----------



## Andra

Happy Friday!
I missed the morning.  Ginger had her showcase at camp this morning and she nailed the entire agility course.  She was fussing because Duane and I were there, but once she started, she actually was laser-focused on getting through the course.  I'm so proud of her!  Normally she gets distracted and ends up running through the audience.
Hope you had a great day!


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Nate Hoffelder said:


> uhhhhhhn
> 
> the light, it burns


Giggle....Welcome....the trick is to say Good Morning before sunrise.....then take a nap !!


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Good Morning from hot, humid, rainy Orlando

Yesterday's "Summer Fling" Potluck at work was a complete success and folks went all out. Lots of good food, a couple of silly office games and a steel drum band !!










Too Kool.....but alas, the shackles were reattached shortly after lunch.....sigh

I am headed over to the Canaveral Beaches to fly my kite.

Hope everyone is having a great weekend.


----------



## loonlover

Good morning.

A thunderstorm rumbled through about 5:30 this morning. Haven't been out to see the amount of rainfall yet. We have the potential for isolated storms for a good part of the day. Sounds like a good day to stay indoors.

Hope everyone is enjoying their weekend.


----------



## Guest

Good morning from beautiful Charleston, SC.

Loonlover, my favorite weather website is windy.com -- helps to know when the storms are coming. 

Napcat, love your avatar and saying about the cats.

Have a great weekend, all. Vijaya


----------



## loonlover

Good morning.

Nothing on the agenda for today. I finished the mowing last night so don't have anything that has to be done today.

Hope everyone has a peaceful Sunday.


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Good Morning and Welcome to Vijaya

Beautiful day in Orlando and I am spending a quiet day at the hotel.....finishing a wonderful book, (*The Collector of Lost Things*).

Hope everyone is having a restful Sunday


----------



## Guest

Thank you Napcat. 

It's another beautiful day here and all I have on the horizon is church and beach.

Happy Sunday all, V.


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Good Morning All










Forecast for Orlando is unchanged......Heat Index in the 100s...humidity in the 90s...and of course, thunderstorms.

I have three days of training in the office (boring).....I think I would rather be doing field work in the rain ! giggle

Hope everyone's week is off to a good start.


----------



## loonlover

Good morning.

We've got some heat and humidity, but no rain in the forecast for today.

Vacuuming and such should get done today. And whatever cooking I decide to do.

Hope your week is off to a good start.


----------



## Andra

Good morning.
It's about 80 degrees in Austin this morning and we started out cloudy and rainy. I have to walk over to the warehouse to look at a computer - I bet it's really muggy.
Here is Ginger at the camp showcase last Friday. She almost ran the entire course before getting distracted and crowd-surfing.

https://youtu.be/_kEP4BcalIs

Have an awesome week!


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Good Morning

No change in Orlando weather...and my tedious training continues.

Have a great day

_GINGER !.....Focus !!! giggle_


----------



## loonlover

Good morning.

Made myself do everything I planned to do yesterday. Plus found a couple of other things to get into. 

We'll be out today for an oil change and new tires for the car. Other than that, who knows what we'll get into.

Have a good day.


----------



## Andra

Good morning. It's hot and sticky in Austin. It just needs to go ahead and rain!!



NapCat said:


> _GINGER !.....Focus !!! giggle_


I know, right?
Seriously - she had ONE obstacle left. But she saw Papa sitting there with the video camera and had to go say hi...
But that is way better than she usually does. I have a hard time getting her to pay attention when she is off-leash, so I think she did really well.


----------



## Guest

Good morning! It's cooled off a bit with thunderstorms so it's been perfect sitting out on the porch to write.

Ginger is so cute!!!


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Good Morning

Orlando's swamp-like weather continues.....however my classes are dry. 
(What could be duller than Federal Bureaucratic Cost Analysis Procedures??)










Hope everyone's week is going well.


----------



## loonlover

Good morning.

Hot and dry here. I have to go grocery shopping but other than that plan on staying indoors.

Hope everyone has a good day.


----------



## Guest

Good morning! I confess I come here to look at a new cat picture  
I'm finally having fun with formatting now. Took a while. lol


----------



## Andra

Good morning! I graduated from Physical Therapy this morning. All I have to work on now is getting back to wearing my orthotics and upping my activity level slowly enough to not mess anything else up. I'm glad we are going into swimming pool weather 

Have a wonderful day!



Vijaya said:


> Ginger is so cute!!!


Thank you! I think so, but then again, I'm pretty sure that I am biased.


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Good Morning from Orlando

...._Happy Friday Eve_....we are almost there !!


----------



## loonlover

Good morning.

I'll be heading out to mow shortly so I can avoid some of the heat. Dang, this large yard sure was nice when the boys were growing up, and I still enjoy the distance between houses in our neighborhood.

Hope your day is a good one.


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Good Morning

I took sick day so I could drive over to Titusville to watch the launch of a SPACEX rocket.....should be spectacular in predawn light.










Have a great Friday everyone.


----------



## loonlover

Good morning.

Hot, with a heat advisory in place for most of the day.

Willie Nelson and Family at the arena tonight. Concert starts at 4:30 (really unusual) and will end when Willie leaves the stage. At the moment that is estimated to be around 11:20, but it could be later than that. Oh well, nothing I have to do early tomorrow.

Hope your weekend gets off to a good start.


----------



## Andra

Good morning. Ginger and I are enjoying the relatively cool backyard before things get crazy today. My MIL is coming and both she and her 4-year-old lab are full of energy.
Have a great weekend!


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Good Morning

Yesterday's launch was truly exciting and worth the guilt of taking a day off to see it.
Nothing special planned for today....

Hope everyone is having a fun weekend


----------



## loonlover

Good morning.

A very long, boring night last night. I wasn't busy which is always a good thing, but a 7 hour concert sort of drug on (no pun intended) at my post. And I will say that some of the artist's reputed habits might be accurate. II is working again tonight so I do have an excuse to take it easy and stay quiet today.

Hope everyone is having a great weekend.


----------



## loonlover

Good morning and Happy Canada Day.

We're not supposed to be quite as hot today. At least there is no longer a heat advisory in place. Still think I'll get my trip to the grocery store out of the way this morning.

Hope everyone is having a peaceful Sunday.


----------



## Guest

Good morning! 

A new week, a new month...and I'm so excited because I will launch my first novel this month. Today, chilling out on the porch with some good books. My family has been out of town so looking forward to having them all home. And it's Sunday, so Mass and beach time in the evening. 

A happy day to all, V.


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Good Morning from Orlando

July already !? Wow.

No change in the weather and I do not have any plans other than read by the hotel pool.
_
We look forward to your book release, Vijaya....any teasers ?
_


----------



## Guest

Thank you, Napcat. Here's my teaser for BOUND, set in the rolling hills of the Palouse (Easter WA).

Seventeen-year-old Rebecca Joshi, burn survivor and primary caretaker of her intellectually disabled sister, Joy, has one dream—to be a physician. Her traditional Indian father relies upon Rebecca to care for Joy while he buries himself in work to drown his grief over his wife’s death. Leaving home is the only way Rebecca can envision reaching her goal and so she helps Joy develop greater independence. When Joy becomes pregnant, Rebecca tussles—with her father and with herself—over who is responsible for Joy and her baby. When Rebecca discovers the truth of what happened the day she was burned, she struggles to hold onto her dreams while wrestling with questions of life, love, and responsibility.


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Good Morning

....another Monday, but at lease a short week for most of us...

Have a great day !


----------



## Guest

Good morning! 

Loving the hot weather. My family is home. I love that feeling of everybody safe and snug in their own beds. I need to get some groceries today. Dentist appts.


----------



## loonlover

Good morning.

We had a nice rain shower yesterday afternoon that cooled things down nicely for the evening. It won't last long, though as temps will be back into the 90s before noon.

Laundry and assorted chores are my plans for the day. Or, we might venture out to Home Depot. II has some new plans for building another raised garden bed. Not sure if he is ready to buy the stuff or not.

Hope your week is off to a good start.


----------



## Andra

Good morning.  It's hot in Austin today and we are heading to triple digits.  I'm glad we got the air conditioner working again last week.
We replaced the ceiling fixtures in our kitchen over the weekend.  Well - kind of.  There is a 4x4 wooden box on the ceiling and there were two flourescent fixtures mounted inside of it.  Took those down and put up LED fixtures instead.  Wow!  I can see all sorts of stuff in my kitchen now.
Ginger has the week off from camp and is hanging out with her Poppa at home.  I have to work the beginning of the week and then I'll be off for a few days.
Have a great week.


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Good Morning

Forecast for Orlando......hot, humid with thunderstorms....surprise !?
....another day shackled to my desk.......sigh










Have a great day !


----------



## Andra

Good morning. Temps started out in the 70s again this morning, but it's not going to last!
Here's Ginger at camp from last week. There is a bit of a delay at the beginning because they are raising all the jumps since she was the first of her size to run. I'm amazed that she stood quietly and waited for that. She wasn't quite as focused on the course this time, but she still did very well.
https://youtu.be/rtRFMG3s5xU

Happy Tuesday!


----------



## loonlover

Good morning.

I had to take the poodle to an early morning appt at the vet. She hasn't been eating very much.  Didn't find anything specific so don't really expect much to change. Making some decisions for the 13+ year old may be closer than we think. Not a surprise for pet owners, just never easy.

Hope your day is going well.


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Andra said:


> "...She wasn't quite as focused on the course this time..."


Oh Ginger !! It will be sooo embarrassing if 'da 'ol NapCat has to come to Texas to be your "Guide Cat" Giggle


----------



## loonlover

Good morning and Happy Fourth of July.

Not much going on around our house today. II is working the 3-11 shift so I plan on doing some cleaning while he is gone. He should have an easy, boring time of it. 

Hope everyone has a good day whether you are celebrating a holiday or not.


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Good Morning

I hope everyone is having a safe Fourth of July.....

You know what 'da NapCat is doing...










Have a great day


----------



## Andra

Good morning and Happy Independence Day!
I am at my mom's. We are fixing to head to Victoria and hole up in a hotel so she can the prep for her colonoscopy tomorrow. She wanted to be closer than an hour away this time around. I am planning on a nap, some reading, some pool time, and some games on my Switch. I can't really help her much today...
Stay safe and have a great day.


----------



## Guest

Happy Independence Day! Love the picture, NapCat. My husband's looking like that right now. Grin.

This morning I discovered my book is live on Amazon!!! I didn't think it'd happen so quickly given today. Will share links tomorrow. But so excited that I'm jumping out of my skin. Squeeee!!!


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Good Morning

Foggy in Orlando, headed to a Heat Index of 104....with, of course Thunderstorms.

Having a day off mid-week is confusing.....today feels like Monday, yet it is really "Friday-Eve" ! Yeah

Have a great day, All


----------



## loonlover

Good morning.

We have a heat advisory in place again today with the possibility of some isolated thunderstorms. Some cooling off from a storm might be welcome this afternoon.

A doctor's appt this morning and haircuts this afternoon. Guess we can handle being that busy in one day. Still debating if we will eat supper out. 

Hope you have a good day.


----------



## Guest

Good morning!!! Today is cover reveal!!!! Squeeeee!!!!

Napcat, I know what you mean about the body feeling confused by a holiday right in the middle of the week.


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Good Morning










Hope everyone has fun weekend plans


----------



## loonlover

Good morning.

Another hot day with a couple of errands to run and a husband that is sleeping as he has to work tonight. That means some extra quiet time spent reading for me.

Hope your weekend gets off to a good start.


----------



## Guest

Good morning!!! Happy first Friday!!!

It's beautiful and I don't have a migraine (past 4 days were tough). We celebrate my new book this weekend with our family and close friends.


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Good Morning

Usual weather in Central Florida....HHT (Hot-Humid-Thunderstorms).

I am off to the Cape Canaveral coast to take a bus tour of the Historic Launch Sites and Lighthouse.










Should be a fun day.

Hope everyone is having a great weekend.


----------



## loonlover

Good morning.

Def Leppard and Journey at the arena tonight. Looks like about a 4 hour show. Biggest issue is II's truck has a problem so he'll be taking me to work so he can make it back to work at 11. I'll drive home, then get up early enough in the morning to pick him up. But, we'll have time to get it fixed before both of us work again. Isn't keeping vehicles on the road fun?

Hope you are having a wonderful weekend.


----------



## loonlover

Good morning.

A rather late night plus a very busy night at the concert. Older people don't seem to hold their liquor any better than the young ones and then you throw in the heat plus other health problems. It is a good thing we have medical staff at the arena during shows. I was too busy to have any idea what songs were being performed.

Hope everyone has a peaceful Sunday.


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Good Morning

I had a fantastic day touring the historic launch facilities of Cape Canaveral and the Lighthouse. Treated myself to a nice steak dinner on the way back to Orlando.

_Napcatcatnappin' _is the only thing on today's schedule.










Hope everyone is having a restful Sunday


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Good Morning

Here it is Monday already.....reporting back to my office to be shacked to a computer for another week. 
I suppose that is better than having field work in this ungodly heat and humidity.

Hope everyone's week is off to a good start.


----------



## Guest

Good morning! I was up early today to scribble. Now to the business end of things. I'm taking baby steps toward marketing. Signed up for a free webinar this afternoon. 

Have a great week all. V.


----------



## loonlover

Good morning.

Nothing at the arena for 5 weeks so I am pretty much free to do what I want when I want. Now, to show some self discipline and actually do some things around the house during this time. II, on the other hand, is scheduled for a few more nights this July than he was last year including tonight and tomorrow night.

It is also II's birthday. We'll celebrate that Wednesday, I guess.

Hope your week is off to a good start.


----------



## Andra

Good morning from Denver, CO where it is a very pleasant 72 degrees and sunny. Everyone here has been complaining about the heat, but it is really not bad. We are visiting one of my cousins as she prepares to move to California.
Yesterday we drove up in the mountains to Silver Plume to ride a steam train! It was awesome. Today is a recovery day before flying back tomorrow.
Hope you are all well.


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Good Morning

No change in Orlando weather....no change in my office routine.....yawn

Have a great day, All


----------



## loonlover

Good morning.

We're not supposed to be quite as hot as yesterday, but don't suppose we'll really notice a difference. I've got some errands to run while II sleeps. Otherwise it will be a pretty laid back day.

It is our 47th wedding anniversary but no major plans to celebrate. We may go out to eat tomorrow - someplace a little higher on the scale than a fast or fast casual food place. 

Hope everyone has a good day. Stay safe.


----------



## NapCat (retired)

loonlover said:


> _It is our 47th wedding anniversary..._












_It is also II's birthday._


----------



## loonlover

Thanks, NapCat.

Good morning.

It is hot as expected so haven't persuaded myself that I have to mow the front yard this morning. Parts of it need mowing worse than others, then there are the places turning brown due to lack of rain. 

Nothing specific planned for the day. I kinda like days like that.

Hope everyone is having a good day.


----------



## Andra

Good morning.  We are back in Austin with our somewhat muggy air that is closer to sea level.  It was fun to visit Denver, but I don't think I'd like to live there.  The sun is too bright!  We had a fairly uneventful flight back and picked Ginger up from boarding.  She ended up participating in camp again this week, so that's good.  She didn't have too much time to get mad at us for leaving her at home.

Happy anniversary to LL and II!!


Be excellent to each other.


----------



## loonlover

Thanks, Andra


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Good Morning from Orlando

We actually had a day without rain......seems like months since we have had a dry day. (If you call humidity in the 90s, "dry"?).

Weekend is in sight ! Have a Great Day


----------



## loonlover

Good morning.

Would love to have some of your rain, NapCat. Our county judge announced a burn ban this morning. We had expected it before now.

Didn't make it out to eat yesterday as I needed to make sure I used some produce that had come my way. Heading somewhere for lunch, just haven't decided where. We really do lead a fairly leisurely existence.

Hope you are having a great Thursday.


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Good Morning

Yeah ! We made it to Friday.

Hope everyone has some fun weekend plans


----------



## loonlover

Good morning.

About the only thing going on around here is the poodle going to the groomer today. 

We have another heat advisory in effect for the day. Also, we did get a tiny bit of rain yesterday afternoon.  Cooled things off for a very short time.

Hope your weekend gets off to a good start.


----------



## Guest

Good morning!!! Well, technically afternoon, but who's counting the hours, right? 
Happy Friday the 13th. Wishing everybody a great weekend.

And belated congrats to loonlover!!!


----------



## Andra

Happy Friday!!
Ginger's showcase at camp was this morning, but I didn't get a good video because DH was at home and he's the camera person.  Apparently he rolled his foot when we were on our way out of the airport Tuesday afternoon.  So he's staying home keeping it elevated.  
Have a wonderful weekend!


----------



## *Sandy Harper*

Good morning you all. It's hot sunny day...


----------



## loonlover

Good morning.

Up early for some unknown reason. I decided there was no reason to stay in bed when I wasn't sleeping.

A couple of errands to do this morning, then the plan is to stay indoors where it is cool.

Hope you are having a great weekend.


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Good Morning from Orlando

So glad the weekend is here.....no great plans, like everyone else, I will mostly be hiding from the heat and humidity.

Have a great day !!


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Good Morning

Usual Central Florida weather.....well, I was hoping to escape Orlando traffic unscathed, but alas, they got me....I was rear-ended in a chain collision at a traffic light.










No one hurt...my car (large SUV) was not damaged too bad, the car that hit me was totaled and the car that started it (a very pretty, high-end Mercedes) was driven by a real ditz who was texting and drinking a smoothie. She claimed that someone hit her and drove off.....yet there was no damage to the rear of her car. The cop saw right through her story.

You cannot imagine the amount of paperwork to do for an accident involving a government leased rental car !! I don't know which is worse; FEMA or AVIS. Sheesh.

Needless to day I am staying in the hotel today.

Hope everyone is having a restful Sunday


----------



## loonlover

Good morning.

Glad to hear you weren't hurt, NapCat.

Another day of staying inside as much as possible. One of these mornings, though, I am going to have to mow. 

Hope everyone has a peaceful Sunday.


----------



## loonlover

Good morning.

We had a some thunder in the area last night. Alas, not enough rain fell at our house to do much for the brown spots in the yard.

II working tonight so I'll be starting my household stuff later in the day. It doesn't really matter when they get done as long as they get done.

Hope your week is off to a good start.


----------



## Guest

Good morning.

Napcat, I'm so glad you are okay but what a pain.

My husband is also thinking about the mowing...

Have a good week all. V.


----------



## Andra

Good morning!  It was very pleasant this morning in Austin - low 70s and a little cool.  That won't last though - we are headed to a high near 100.

Glad you are OK Napcat.  There is definitely something to be said for driving SUV-type vehicles.  The last time he was rear-ended, DH had no damage to the back of his truck.  I got rear-ended in the Camaro a few years ago at a stop light.  The guy who hit me was barely moving.  But my car was designed with "crumple" zones.  So almost the entire back end had to be replaced because everything crumpled up "as designed."

DH had an x-ray done on his foot on Thursday and a CT scan on Friday.  He should get the scan results back today.  I hope something useful shows up because he is not very good at managing pain.
Have a wonderful week!


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Good Morning from Orlando

Heat Index is forecast for 104....Humidity in the high 90s.










Friends in Death Valley are complaining about their "high humidity"....28% !! Ha !

Hope everyone's week is going well.


----------



## loonlover

Good morning.

We had a little more rain yesterday afternoon which cooled things off for a very short time. More heat today although I don't think we have a heat advisory in effect.

Some housework may get done today, depending on how long II sleeps. I kind of play it by ear. There is always dusting that can be done quietly.

Hope everyone has a good day.


----------



## Andra

Good morning.  It was another pleasant start to the day at 74 first thing.  When I walk out of the building this afternoon, it will probably be triple digits, but I don't think we are as humid as Orlando! We have more than our fair share of mosquitos though.
They didn't need Ginger for camp this week, so she was really confused when I left the house without her.  I am trying to find someplace where I can take her swimming after work one day.  Maybe that will help burn off some energy.  It's so hot when I first get home that I don't want to take her out for a walk - I don't want her to burn her paws.
I've picked up a few things at Prime Day, most notably, a one-year subscription for Kindle Unlimited, a harness for Ginger, and some coffee storage containers for DH.

Have an excellent day!


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Good Morning from Orlando

96% Humidity....nuf said ....

Have a great day


----------



## loonlover

Good morning. Although the early part of the morning wasn't all that good. The power went out a little after four this morning. It did come back on shortly before 8 AM. We had the generator going by then and one of the first things plugged in was the coffeemaker. Amazing how much it improved the day by getting to make a cup of coffee.

96% humidity here with the possibility of more thunderstorms in the next hour or so. Only 1/4 inch of rainfall at our house last evening, but places not too far from us received a couple of inches.

I did get the yard mowed late yesterday afternoon. I couldn't stand the look of it any longer, and with some cloud cover, it wasn't as unpleasant a chore as it could have been.

Hope your day is going well.


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Good Morning

Orlando forecast temperature and humidity is 97 %......yuk

Today is my last day on this assignment, so will be spending it closing down my office and having a good-bye lunch with friends.

I have an early morning flight on Friday.
Sure looking forward to seeing my beautiful desert again.










Have a great day


----------



## loonlover

Good morning.

Safe travels, NapCat.

We have 100% humidity this morning with some fog in the area. A heat advisory will be in effect this afternoon. Maybe it won't get to 100 before I get home from a doctor's appointment. We plan on staying indoors as much as possible.

Other than this morning's appointment, no particular plans for the day. 

Hope everyone has a good day.


----------



## Andra

Good morning.  I think I lost a day somewhere.
It's nice in Austin for the moment, but we are headed to at least 102 this afternoon.  I'm glad we are not as humid as Orlando!
Safe travels NapCat.  I hope your trip is uneventful.

It's almost Friday!  Get ready for the Friday Happy Dance.


----------



## AmyD

Good morning. It's hot sunny day.....


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Good Morning

'da Cat is on the move.....










As always, my assignment has been richly rewarding on many levels, but it is always so good to return to my home in the desert...

Have a great day


----------



## loonlover

Good morning.

It is hot. Nothing more to say about that.

We're heading out for breakfast in a bit. Other than that, just some housework in the plans.

Hope you have a good day.


----------



## Guest

Good morning, all. And happy Friday. Here's wishing everybody a great start to the weekend.

It's always good to be home.

Here we've had stormy weather and parts of our island are flooded. My husband got to work okay but he said the water was up to the tops of his tires. 
I'm going to hang out on the porch and write. I do love how it cools off instantly with the rain.


----------



## Andra

Happy Friday!
We are under an Excessive Heat Warning until Sunday at 7pm.  I don't know that I've ever heard that particular term applied here before.
I am in the process of trying to clean out my office at work.  I will be moving to a difference cube sometime in the next month so it's a good time to get rid of stuff I no longer need.  I've actually managed to stay in this nice office for almost 5 years I think.  I usually get moved around quicker than that - especially if I happen to like the current location.
Have a great day and a wonderful weekend!  Stay cool!


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Good Morning

It was a long travel day yesterday......Oh so good to be home. We have breezy triple digits on queue, so I am off to town for some basic supplies before it gets too hot. Cleaning and napping is on the schedule for the weekend.

Hope everyone is having a fun weekend.


----------



## loonlover

Good morning.

A bit of a delay accessing the web this morning. A pretty powerful thunderstorm rumbled through a little after 3AM, knocking out power until just before 10AM. Some pretty high winds blew quite a few small branches from an oak tree in the front yard and a larger limb fell off the tree outside the kitchen. It didn't appear to hit the house, just broke a bird feeder when it came to rest on the pole holding the feeders. I'll be picking up twigs and branches for a while. II started the generator as soon as the storm passed, so we were able to have some fans going so we were able to go back to sleep.

Hope your day started out better than ours. Stay safe.


----------



## loonlover

Good morning.

69 degrees this morning and supposed to only get to 94 today.

We cleaned up the branches from the front yard yesterday. It may take a couple of days to pick up the ones in the back yard. 

Hope everyone has a peaceful Sunday.


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Good Morning
NapCat News !!

Having walked this world for over 72 years, following adventures and exciting careers, I am declaring Victory and Retiring !! I have a beautiful little oasis in the desert overlooking Death Valley and hope to spend many, many years in the desert I love. I have volunteer positions lined up with the Fish and Wildlife Department and with the National Park Service.

I look forward to active and exciting times ahead !!










Have a great day all !!


----------



## Guest

Good morning! 

Congratulations on your retirement Napcat!!!

Here's to a wonderful week ahead to all. The stormy weather helps to cool things off but goodness, always the perils...Loonlover, I hope the cleanup isn't too bad.


----------



## loonlover

Good morning.

Congratulations, NapCat. You have definitely earned it.

We'll be out and about later this morning, but we're not supposed to be as hot today so maybe the clean up will continue today. We are pretty much able right now to do things as we want to.

Hope your week is off to a good start.


----------



## Andra

Happy Monday!
Two years ago today the universe decided that I needed a puppy and Ginger joined our family.  It's been a wild ride, but I am grateful every day for her.
I am still cleaning and packing my office at work.  I forgot how much I hate moving offices.

Congrats NapCat!!!  Enjoy your beautiful desert oasis.

Have a wonderful week everyone.


----------



## loonlover

Good morning.

We'll still be a little cooler today with an expected high of only 92. Our plan is to get out early this morning and finish cleaning up the back yard from Saturday's storm. Looks like we could be in for some more weather toward the end of the week. II will need to make sure he gets the propane tanks filled before then. Wouldn't want to not have enough to run the generator.

Andra, II showed me a video of a dog roller skating. Thought you might like to have a new training challenge for Ginger.  

Hope everyone has a good day.


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Good Morning from The Lighthouse Ranch

81 degrees in the desert.....sitting on my deck with a cup of coffee waiting for sunrise.

I have friends coming over later for coffee, cheesecake, gossip and giggles.

Have a great day !


----------



## Andra

OMG - Ginger on roller skates!!  I don't think I'd ever recover from that!

It has been HOT in Austin the past few days.  At 4pm when I left work yesterday, the thermometer in the car said 113!  At 9pm when I took Ginger for a last walk before bedtime, it was still 101!!
Today the high is only supposed to be 99...


----------



## *DrDLN* (dr.s.dhillon)

Good morning from sunny CA. It's cool in the morning and evening but hot during the day.....


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Andra said:


> "...Two years ago today the universe decided that I needed a puppy and Ginger joined our family..."


WOW !! It is hard to believe that Ginger has been with us for two years already...


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Good Morning from the Lighthouse Ranch'

Forecast temperature is for 111 here, it was 127 in Death Valley where a group is running the Badwater Ultramarathon. 99 people have 48 hours to run 135 miles in the hottest place on Earth....

....not 'da NapCat. I am curled up watching SHARK WEEK !!!










Have a great day and keep cool wherever you are....


----------



## loonlover

Good morning.

The high to be in the mid nineties today. Still much better than last week was. But, staying indoors during the middle of the day is our intent.

Made good progress on the yard clean up yesterday; now it is time to mow again.

Hope everyone has a good day. Stay cool.


----------



## Andra

Good morning! It was only in the 70s this morning - practically winter at this point!

Here's Ginger's anniversary picture from Monday. On the left is this year and on the right is when she suckered me. It is hard to believe that she's been with me for two years!


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Good Morning from the Lighthouse Ranch

Absolutely beautiful pre-dawn morning with 84 degrees and a slight breeze. 114 predicted in the afternoon which is cool compared to 127+ expected in the base of Death Valley.

We desert dwellers appreciate the brilliance of _THE SIESTA !!_










Have a great day !!


----------



## loonlover

Good morning.

A pleasant 69 degrees this morning, but with 97% humidity.

I have to make a run to the grocery store today. The fridge crisper drawers are too empty to delay any longer.

Hope everyone has a good day. Stay cool.


----------



## Andra

Good morning.  We had a beautiful sunrise this morning.
It was 77 and we are heading to 100 by this afternoon.  But there was a bit of a breeze so it wasn't nearly as bad as earlier in the week.

We have plans to see the new Mission Impossible movie tonight.
Have a great day!


----------



## loonlover

Good morning.

We're to be cooler today with a high only in the upper 80s. Plans are to mow the front yard right after breakfast and then finish some housework I started yesterday. Boring, I know.

Hope everyone has a pleasant day and a good start to their weekend.


----------



## Andra

Good morning. We are at a mere 75 degrees at the moment. I am in the backyard with Ginger and there are lots of birds and squirrels. Ginger is on patrol, but I am drinking my morning tea at the patio table.
Have an awesome weekend!


----------



## loonlover

Good morning.

Our highs are to be in the 80s for the next few days. Now, if the possible thunderstorms are not too severe, the next week may be enjoyable.

II working tonight and hopefully finding out his schedule for next month. We spent a couple of hours in the ER last night for him to get 4 stitches in his left thumb. Somehow, when closing a new pocket knife, he managed to slice his thumb also.

Hope your weekend is going well.


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Good Morning from the Lighthouse Ranch

Triple digit temperatures persist in the afternoons, but mornings/evenings are delightful. Stayed up all night with an astronomer friend who has an observatory. Spectacular views and good company.










Hope everyone is having a fun weekend


----------



## loonlover

Good morning.

We have a dense fog advisory in effect. I knew that as soon as I opened the door this morning. II said the foggiest place he came across coming home from N Little Rock was about 1/4 mile from the house.

The plan is to spend a lazy Sunday with the newspapers while II sleeps, then not much more on the agenda than seeing us fed.

Hope you have a peaceful Sunday.


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Good Morning from the Lighthouse Ranch

Partly cloudy and breezy in the desert which make the triple digits bearable. Just putzin' inside today.
Hope everyone is having a restful Sunday


----------



## loonlover

Good morning.

Enjoying some cooler temperatures for a few days. It is 70 at the moment with an expected high of only 82. May have some overnight thunderstorms, though. 

It is Monday, so I suppose I should do some chores at some point today.

Hope you have a good day.


----------



## Andra

Happy Monday.  We are enjoying mild temps in the 80s this morning, but heading towards triple digits by the end of the day.
I am still packing and cleaning my office at work.  It's hard to pack up when you still need to be able to function.  I don't know exactly when I have to move... 
Have a wonderful week!


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Good Morning from the Lighthouse Ranch

I spent several hours on the deck last night....cool breeze, clear skies and absolute silence.
Triple digits this afternoon with a slight chance of a shower.

Many indoor projects lined up......I will likely take a nap and think about them ! Giggle

Have a great day


----------



## loonlover

Good morning.

Another pleasantly cool morning with a temp of 69.

Even though I hate getting out early, I scheduled a mammogram at 8 AM.  Due to never knowing what traffic is like at that hour, I left early enough that I was walking out of the clinic at 7:40. So, since it was so quick and easy this morning, I scheduled an early morning appt for next year. Getting up early sure beat sitting in the waiting room for a length of time.

Now for deciding what else I want to accomplish today.

Hope everyone has a good day.


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Good Morning from the Lighthouse Ranch

Another breezy day in store for us. Cleaning and decluttering continues.

Have a great day.


----------



## Andra

Good morning!  We had cooler temps this morning and it feels rainy outside.
I started PT again today - this time for the plantar fasciitis on my right foot.  I have been trying to get it to calm down myself and decided that I needed more help.  I have a lot of stretches to do for homework.  Apparently I am losing my flexibility...
I'm enjoying my new sit/stand desk at work.  It just takes up a lot more space than I anticipated.  I'm not sure how well this will work in my new cube when I move.
Hope your day is going well.


----------



## LiveWell-Amy

Good morning you all. Have a lovely day....


----------



## loonlover

Good morning.

62 degrees and heading to a high of only 84. I did just change the calendar to August, didn't I?

It was so nice yesterday that I worked in the yard instead of staying indoors for a change. May find something else to do out there today.

Have a good day.


----------



## Andra

It can't possibly be August already - July just started...
71 in Austin this morning and the high is only supposed to be 95.  It was nice out in the yard yesterday, but of course little miss contrary Ginger decided that she'd rather be inside.
I"m not sure that I like these new stretches - they are more difficult than I expected - guess that's the point.
Have an excellent day!


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Good Morning from the Lighthouse Ranch

Yes, August indeed

Breezy triple digits for us again....I overdid it yesterday and my back is pretty sore, so I think I will stay in and tune the piano today....










....and of course take a nap or two.

Have a great day


----------



## michaelcsahd

Good morning!

It's almost noon now, but who's counting? It's been a busy morning for me so far. How's it going for you?

~ Michael C. Sahd


----------



## loonlover

Good morning.

It is 65 with us heading to a high of 90. We're really enjoying this somewhat cooler weather we are having.

As per usual, nothing much exciting going on around here. I have a doctor's appt today and we both are scheduled for haircuts late this afternoon. If the grass isn't too wet, I'm going to try to mow part of the back yard in a bit.

Hope everyone has a good day.


----------



## Andra

Good morning from Austin where it was only 69 degrees this morning!  Of course we get whiplash by getting at or near 100 degrees in the afternoon...
We had some excitement at home yesterday afternoon - apparently the hot water heater for the upstairs was leaking.  The plumber couldnt' tell for sure if the regulator blew or if the top just decided to start leaking.  They'll find out more when they pull it out Friday to replace it.  I don't feel too bad - the Google says average life on a gas water heater is 8-12 years and ours are 19 years old.  The really odd thing about it is that this water heater only does the master bathroom - not both bathrooms on the 2nd floor.  I thought that we had one that did the upstairs and one that did the downstairs.  Oh well.
I'm trying to get Ginger to daycare on Friday so we won't feel compelled to defend the house against the nefarious plumbers.
Have an awesome day!


----------



## michaelcsahd

loonlover said:


> Good morning.
> 
> It is 65 with us heading to a high of 90. We're really enjoying this somewhat cooler weather we are having.
> 
> As per usual, nothing much exciting going on around here. I have a doctor's appt today and we both are scheduled for haircuts late this afternoon. If the grass isn't too wet, I'm going to try to mow part of the back yard in a bit.
> 
> Hope everyone has a good day.


Good luck with the doctor's appointment (and the haircuts!)

~ Michael C. Sahd


----------



## michaelcsahd

Andra said:


> Good morning from Austin where it was only 69 degrees this morning! Of course we get whiplash by getting at or near 100 degrees in the afternoon...
> We had some excitement at home yesterday afternoon - apparently the hot water heater for the upstairs was leaking. The plumber couldnt' tell for sure if the regulator blew or if the top just decided to start leaking. They'll find out more when they pull it out Friday to replace it. I don't feel too bad - the Google says average life on a gas water heater is 8-12 years and ours are 19 years old. The really odd thing about it is that this water heater only does the master bathroom - not both bathrooms on the 2nd floor. I thought that we had one that did the upstairs and one that did the downstairs. Oh well.
> I'm trying to get Ginger to daycare on Friday so we won't feel compelled to defend the house against the nefarious plumbers.
> Have an awesome day!


We had to replace our water heater recently as well. It wasn't a lot of fun, but at least it's something we won't have to do again for a while. The lifespan of the water heaters really depends on what type of water heater you purchase, but no matter what kind you had, 19 years is a good amount of time for one to last. So congrats on that!

~ Michael C. Sahd


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Good Morning from the Lighthouse Ranch
Welcome Michael !!

It was a nippy 77 at sunrise, but we are headed to windy triple digits later. I am off to work outside for a few hours before it gets too hot.

Have a great day all !!


Andra: My hot water heater is 18 years old....now I am worried....thanks ! giggle


----------



## Andra

Happy Friday!
The plumbers are at the house and the old water heater has already been carried out (down attic stairs, down regular stairs).  The other 19-year old water heater is still ok.  We are starting to put aside some savings for the things that will be breaking over the next few years.  I suspect that the upstiars AC will be the next thing that goes.
We had a meeting at work yesterday and it looks like office moves are happening later and later.  I may not have to move until October.  If that's the case, I'm putting some of my pictures back up.  My office is way too boring without them.
Have a great day!


----------



## loonlover

Good morning.

We're heading out for what may be our last trip to Wichita in a bit. It will be a short trip as we are coming back home tomorrow. There are a couple of things we still need to get out of the house before II's sister gets it sold. Our trips in the future will be more concentrated toward either where our sons live, or places we still haven't seen yet. We're also going to spend a bit of time tomorrow driving around in the small town I lived in from age 9 - 13. 

Hope everyone has a good day.


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Good Morning from the Lighthouse Ranch

Headed to breezy triple digits in the desert....no surprise. A new cover for my carport showed up yesterday, but I have no ambition to install it today......we will see how it works in with today's nap schedule....giggle

I hope everyone's Friday goes by quickly.


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Good Morning

Breezy 107 on queue at the Lighthouse Ranch...I have been working outside since sunrise when it was a nippy 85, but it is heating up fast.

Hope everyone is having a fun weekend.


----------



## loonlover

Good morning.

Nice to be back home, although the drive was easy both ways.

We're to have a high in the low 90s today which doesn't sound too bad. II may get a little warm, though, as he is working 3-11 at the arena. I plan on doing some housework while he's gone. Most of the time I'm asleep when he is working so I try to do things it's easier to do when no one else is home when he works a daytime shift. I'll still probably spend some time being lazy, also.

Hope you have a peaceful Sunday.


----------



## Guest

Good morning! Liquid sunshine finally after a week of t-storms which I love but also bring on migraines.
Here's to a restful Sunday and a good week.


----------



## Saffron

Good morning to you all on the West Coast! It's already afternoon for the Flat Squirrel, but never mind, we'll catch him earlier another day! It's evening here in Blighty. Flat Squirrel


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Belated Greetings from the Lighthouse Ranch
Welcome to Saffron and Flat Squirrel !

It is relatively cool (99) but horribly smokey from the California fires, so it is hard to stay outside, although I did finally get my carport cover on.

Hope everyone is having a restful Sunday


----------



## loonlover

Good morning.

73 and heading to 93 with mostly sunny skies.

My morning began by having to remove a dead squirrel from the yard before the dog found it. Guess I've matured some since I could deal with it without having to get II up. He'd have probably been a little upset if I had awakened him earlier than normal.

Nothing on the calendar for the week until II works Saturday. I do plan on making good use of the time since I don't have to leave the house at a specified time at all this week. 

Hope your week is off to a good start.


----------



## Andra

Happy Monday.
It's muggy and 75 in Austin this morning.  We have rain in the forecast all week.  We can't really complain because we need it, but I sure hate driving in it.
I discovered a Yoga class at the gym that I like and can replicate at home.  It's called "Surrender" and you basically choose a pose and just sink into it and hold it for 10-15 minutes.  It's really helping to stretch the muscles in my legs.  It's not quite as relaxing at home because Ginger wants to help, but that's ok 

Have an excellent week.


----------



## michaelcsahd

My family and I just returned from a weekend trip to the Dallas, Texas area. We're all tired this morning, but glad to be home!

~ Michael C. Sahd


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Good Morning from the Lighthouse Ranch

Our temperature actually was in the 60s overnight, but of course back to triple digits this afternoon. Very colorful sunset/sunrise due to California smoke blowing into our valley.










Happy Monday, hope everyone's week is off to a great start.


----------



## Andra

Good morning.  It looks like today will be a repeat of yesterday - lower temps and higher humidity...  our rain chances have gone back down below 20% so we will just be uncomfortable.
I hope your week is off to a great start.


----------



## loonlover

Good morning.

We're to be in the 90s again today with possible thunderstorms overnight. The predicted highs then for the next week are to be in the upper 80s. I'll believe it when I feel it.

Had to have a plumber yesterday to clean out the sewer line from the washer. Hopefully all will work well for a while. Their last visit was for the same reason was 2 years ago.

Hope you have a good day.


----------



## michaelcsahd

Good morning, everyone!

I haven't done much more than get dressed for the day, but I think it's about time to have some breakfast. Eggs or leftovers? Hmmm . . . difficult choice. 

~ Michael C. Sahd


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Good Morning from the Lighthouse Ranch

Beautiful sunrise. 67 degrees, but 110 in the forecast so I am off to "town" for supplies and hope to get back before it gets too hot.

Have a great day


----------



## loonlover

Good morning.

We had a little rain overnight and cloud cover may give us a high of only 89. The potential for thunderstorms will arrive again late this afternoon.

Housework is my goal for the day. Plus some reading time.

Hope you have a good day.


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Good Morning from the Lighthouse Ranch

Nice day lined up for us. I have to go back to "town" again today for parts for my old '79 Ford P/U. She is a great old Ranch Truck, but usually needs TLC after sitting for 6+ months.

Hope everyone is having a good week.


----------



## Andra

Good morning.  Nothing new to report from Austin.
We are almost half-way through the week!


----------



## michaelcsahd

Good . . . afternoon?

I missed posting on here this morning because I was working on uploading my new cover and interior text formatting for Assassin Marked, but I wanted to get a late good morning in. The next thing I knew, it was 4 p.m! Time flies when you're uploading documents, I suppose. I hope everyone had a very pleasant morning and a lovely afternoon!

~ Michael C. Sahd


----------



## loonlover

Good morning.

We're getting some very welcome rain. Around an 1 1/2 inches have fallen since early yesterday afternoon and most of it has been a gently falling rain. Maybe the brown spots in my lawn will green up a bit.

Nothing planned for the day, although I am toying with the idea of going out for breakfast since I don't expect to be able to con II into fixing it two days in a row.

Hope everyone has a good day.


----------



## Andra

Morning from a grumpy person. I feel like I should be reading _Alexander and the Terrible, Horrible, No Good, Very Bad Day_.

I had to stay at work late yesterday because the hardware in our Executive Office conference room has decided to go haywire. We have a service call scheduled for today.
Then I picked up a rock on the way home and my brand-new (2 months) windshield has a chip in it. It took from March to May to get factory glass installed in the car so the Heads-Up Display would work correctly. And now I have a chip in it... grrrr At least it is way out of my line of sight, but I need to find someone who can fix it so it won't run.
I have been rearranging my office trying to decide how I want things set up when I move next month. I have a power strip that has the wide spaced outlets for the wall warts and I wanted to use it for my computer and stuff. But the stupid right-angle plug won't go between the partition wall and the desk top. When looking at Amazon I find that right-angle plugs are a cool "feature" and it's hard to find something that has a straight plug. I guess I'll have to get someone to pull the desk up to get the cable down, but that seems like more work that I want to do since I'll be moving soon anyway.

"My bath was too hot, I got soap in my eyes, my marble went down the drain, and I had to wear my railroad-train pajamas. I hate my railroad-train pajamas."
I am desperately trying to find a better mood. I have too much to do today to stay grumpy.


----------



## michaelcsahd

Good morning!



Andra said:


> Morning from a grumpy person. I feel like I should be reading _Alexander and the Terrible, Horrible, No Good, Very Bad Day_.
> 
> I had to stay at work late yesterday because the hardware in our Executive Office conference room has decided to go haywire. We have a service call scheduled for today.
> Then I picked up a rock on the way home and my brand-new (2 months) windshield has a chip in it. It took from March to May to get factory glass installed in the car so the Heads-Up Display would work correctly. And now I have a chip in it... grrrr At least it is way out of my line of sight, but I need to find someone who can fix it so it won't run.
> I have been rearranging my office trying to decide how I want things set up when I move next month. I have a power strip that has the wide spaced outlets for the wall warts and I wanted to use it for my computer and stuff. But the stupid right-angle plug won't go between the partition wall and the desk top. When looking at Amazon I find that right-angle plugs are a cool "feature" and it's hard to find something that has a straight plug. I guess I'll have to get someone to pull the desk up to get the cable down, but that seems like more work that I want to do since I'll be moving soon anyway.
> 
> "My bath was too hot, I got soap in my eyes, my marble went down the drain, and I had to wear my railroad-train pajamas. I hate my railroad-train pajamas."
> I am desperately trying to find a better mood. I have too much to do today to stay grumpy.


I'm sorry your evening wasn't the most pleasant last night, but hopefully today will be better for you. After all, "tomorrow is another day!"

~ Michael C. Sahd


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Belated Good Day from the Lighthouse Ranch

After reading Andra's post, I realized what a wonderful day I am having ! (must be the Sailboat PJs !!)

I installed a new starter, solenoid and battery in my "classic" 1979 Ford pickup.....running like a champ. Not being a mechanic, I am disgustingly pleased with myself. the reward of course; cookies, milk and a nap.

Hope everyone's day is better than that grumpy person running around in Rail-Road Train pajamas !!


----------



## loonlover

Andra, hope your day got better.

Good morning.

We're to have a high in the 90s again. Guess after a couple of inches of rain, we'll be able to watch the grass grow again.  

Hope your weekend gets off to a good start.


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Good Morning from the Lighthouse Ranch

It never got below 95 degrees overnight and we already have triple digits, so this morning's outside work was short. We may get a Thunderstorm later this afternoon which will be welcome.

Hope everyone has fun weekend plans !


----------



## Saffron

Good morning, Kindle Addicts!

And the world has turned another day. Today was overcast and rainy. The sun seems to have left us for southern climes. Let's hope it returns soon before summer also migrates to the southern hemisphere.

It's evening here in Blighty. We've had a warm and sunny day with sharp heavy showers. I kinda wish the heat wave will come back so I can carry on swimming in the sea.


----------



## michaelcsahd

Good morning everyone!

Well, not exactly morning, I guess, since lunch has come and gone. . . . Speaking of lunch, I went for a walk in the rain with my lovely wife and youngest son during my lunch break. It was invigorating!


----------



## *DrDLN* (dr.s.dhillon)

Good morning from sunny CA. Warm temperatures, dry air and fires are all bad combinations. We pray for all the fire fighters doing heroic job.


----------



## Andra

Happy Friday!

I have no idea where the morning went - well, actually I do.  I walked in this morning and got caught up in the mess that we had at work with the iphones not getting email.  (I am so glad that I am not the mobile person any more).

Yesterday I actually had something good happen that made up for most of the grumpies - Our Executive Director has an 80" NEC TV hanging from the ceiling in his conference room.  Would you believe that it's still under warranty?  It is!  The warranty expires 8/29/18.  I was shocked.  I felt sure that it was already out of warranty (especially given how everything else was going).  NEC is drop-shipping a replacement and it should be here next week.  It's still a bit of a hassle and we still have to pay for the service call and for the crew to take the old one down and put the new one up (that thing is HEAVY), but the total bill should be well under the $5,000 price of the actual TV.
I also went to a yoga class after I did weights at the gym last night.  I had forgotten how much I enjoyed yoga, but it's starting to come back to me.  Of course I am not very good at it, but this particular class encourages you to keep your eyes closed so I am not spending my time trying to see if my neighbor is better than I am.

I appreciate the kind thoughts.  You guys made me laugh.  Napcat, you have to find a pic of a kitty in sailboat pjs!!

Have an excellent weekend everyone.  I have a massage scheduled for tomorrow so that should take care of any remaining grumpies.


----------



## loonlover

Good morning.

70 degrees with sunny skies and an expected high of 93.

II working 3-11 today so I'll be doing some housework this afternoon, unless I persuade myself to expend the energy to mow. I imagine housework will win out.

Hope everyone is having a great weekend. I'll admit they don't mean the same thing to us as they once did. We kind of feel like every day is a weekend day.


----------



## michaelcsahd

Good morning!

After we all finish getting ready, I think my family and I will be going to get some breakfast (or perhaps lunch by the time we manage to get out the door . . .). I look forward to the day!


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Andra said:


> "...Napcat, you have to find a pic of a kitty in sailboat pjs!!..."


I tried to post a_ selfie_, but the Kindle Board Moderators threatened to expel me ! Giggle

Good Morning

I stayed up most of the night trying to watch the Perseid Meteor Shower, but there is too much haze and smoke. Also the launch of the Parker Solar Probe was delayed for 24 hours. drat !

I have friends coming over this evening for "Gossip & Giggles".

Hope everyone is having a good weekend.


----------



## loonlover

Good morning.

A trip to buy bird seed in the plans today, but the mowing may not get done as thunderstorms are possible again. Oh, well, I did stay busy while II was at work yesterday so it really won't bother me to stay unbusy today.

Hope everyone has a peaceful Sunday.


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Happy Sunday from the Lighthouse Ranch

Breezy and cloudy in the desert....almost feels cool ! My company stayed very late and we had a wonderful visit. Good food, Good conversation, Good friends.

Hope everyone is having a restful Sunday


----------



## loonlover

Good morning.

I didn't have to bestir myself to mow yesterday as 3/4 inch or so of rain fell yesterday afternoon. Looks like we may get a little more this afternoon. That will put us about 8 inches ahead for the year.

I need to gas up the car today and buy bread and a thing or two more. II works tonight so I'll be staying quiet this morning. 

Hope your week is off to a good start. School started here today so there has been a bit more traffic going by this morning.


----------



## Andra

Good morning.  We had rain over most of the weekend with more in the forecast, but right now it's just very muggy.
Most of the local schools start back up this week, so there will be a traffic adjustment to make.  The first few weeks are typically not fun at all.

Have an excellent week!


----------



## michaelcsahd

Good morning everyone!

So far, I've spent most of this morning updating my Author's Den page. However, it's almost noon now, so I'm thinking some Chick-fil-A is in order! How is everyone else doing today?


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Good Morning from the Lighthouse Ranch...

...where the temperature is 96 with a nice breeze. I have spent the morning sitting in the shade of Mimosa Trees, reading and watching the hummingbirds.

Now it is time for lunch and a nap !!!

Hope everyone's week is off to a great start.


----------



## Saffron

Wow, I envy you guys at the Lighthouse Ranch. Our morning in rainy west of England was overcast but warm. We think the rain will hold off. We had a dry spell for weeks and all the surrounding fields turned gold, but after a few days rain, it's all green again, now.


----------



## Andra

Good morning.  It's 76 and cloudy in Austin to start the day.  We still need rain, but it's not looking promising...

I had PT yesterday and we are now focusing on my knee since it seems to be the current problem child.  My list of daily stretches is growing (ha!).  I've been doing a yoga class at the gym, but it's only offered on Thursday and Saturday when I can get there.  So I asked one of the instructors to recommend a class on either Monday or Tuesday that I might be able to do.  She recommended a slow flow class on Mondays.  Well I went last night and my definition of slow is MUCH slower than theirs!  I couldn't keep up, but I had talked to the instructor ahead of time and she said just to go at my own pace and take a break when I needed it.  So that's what I did.  I'm pretty proud of myself because I would have typically walked out once I couldn't keep up.  And this time I just sat on my mat and focused on my breath until I could get back to what everyone else was doing.  I'm hopeful that this breathing thing might help my temper in traffic

I hope your week is off to a good start.


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Good Morning

75 at the Lighthouse Ranch, headed to around 102....starting to cool down...nice. I am off to "town" to have the car serviced, do grocery shopping, etc.

Hope everyone is having a good week.


----------



## loonlover

Good morning.

73 degrees heading to around 83, and the humidity is 100%. But, it isn't supposed to rain today.

Godsmack and Shinedown at the arena tonight. I expect a moderately busy night and a somewhat late one as the end time is to be around 11. The attendees for this kind of concert are usually not overly rowdy or quite as heavy drinkers as a country crowd. Their reason for attending does seem to be to see and hear the bands. That seems to not be the case for some shows.

Hope everyone has a good day.


----------



## michaelcsahd

Good morning, everyone!

I spent last night working on my website. I'm still having a bit of trouble with the social media image not wanting to display correctly, so I'm looking into that this morning. Wish me luck!


----------



## loonlover

Good morning.

Nice this morning at 75 and sunny skies with an expected high of 88 or so.

Heading back to the arena shortly to help get some things ready for a wing festival on Saturday. Hours have been pretty slim this summer, so I couldn't resist getting a few in today. Maybe I'll still be able to get the yard mowed this evening before more rain moves in.

Hope everyone has a good day.


----------



## Andra

Good morning and HAPPY BIRTHDAY to my Mom.  Since Daddy died we have tried to keep her from being alone on her birthday, but events conspired against us this year and we are all at home instead of at the beach.  
We have typical weather in Austin today.  We started off at 76 and cloudy and will hit close to 100 by this afternoon.  This is the time of year when I really start looking forward to the cooler weather.
Michael, I hope you got your website fixed.

Have a wonderful day.


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Good Morning from the Lighthouse Ranch

Headed to a breezy 102 and for now there is not too much smoke in the valley. I am pruning the roses and putting in some bedding plants this morning.

This is _SHARKNADO WEEK _, so I am recording every bad shark movie there ever was.....can't get enough of that stuff !! giggle










Hope everyone is having a great day


----------



## Andra

Good morning.  It's 78 and muggy in Austin.

Napcat, I am not a fan of the Sharknado movies, but we went to see one or two of them in the theatre when RiffTrax was riffing them and it was hilarious.  Every once in a while the line "When a man loves a shark" runs through my head and it came directly from there (the later part has something to do with tasting like chicken).

It's Friday eve - make it a good one.


----------



## loonlover

Good morning.

A little muggy here after the rain that fell yesterday afternoon. Think it will clear some today and take us to a high of around 94.

I need to catch up on laundry and assorted other chores today. Otherwise, not much in the plans.

Hope it is a good day for all.


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Good Morning

It is a beautiful day at the Lighthouse Ranch. Temperature just at 100, breezy and some clouds. We may even have have a Thunderstorm later. I just filled all the bird feeders. That was exhausting, so it may be time to eat something bad for me and sneak up on "First Nap" Giggle

I hope everyone is having a great day.


----------



## loonlover

Good morning.

Although my weather source says rain/thunderstorms aren't supposed to hit here until around noon, it is raining and the skies are really dark out there. Radar was showing stuff to the north of us, but it wasn't moving our direction. Just hoping it doesn't knock the power out.

I'll be working again today helping with prep for the wing festival tomorrow. Don't know exactly what I'll be doing, but I couldn't turn down the hours.

Hope your Friday is a good one and the weekend gets off to a good start.


----------



## Andra

Happy Friday!
It's sunny and hot in Austin today.  We have no specific plans for the weekend - just trying to relax and catch up a bit.
Have a great weekend!


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Good Morning

Looks like we will not even break 100 degrees today (Brrr). I am pruning and fertilizing the roses and starting to put in beds for autumn bulb planting. Lots of work, but good for the soul !

Hope everyone has fun weekend plans.


----------



## *DrDLN* (dr.s.dhillon)

Good morning. It's going to be hot day but pleasant morning and evening.


----------



## Saffron

Good morning from the eastern side of the Atlantic, when all you guys on the west coast are shutting down for the night. It's mild and calm here today and hopefully we'll get some sun. Flat Squirrel is celebrating because he's on Book Discovery Day today.


----------



## loonlover

Good morning.

Pleasantly cool this morning with fairly heavy cloud cover. We received half an inch of rain yesterday and another inch over night. Some of those claps of thunder this morning were pretty loud.

A chicken wing festival at the arena today. I'll be sitting at the receptionist's desk instead of in my usual room at the back of the arena. Some fun people watching in store more than likely.

Hope you're having a great weekend.


----------



## Guest

Good morning! This may be our cool week in August. And just in time with school beginning.
Have a great weekend all.


----------



## geoffthomas

Good Morning from Dewood, MD - suburb of Nation's Capital.
It is 83 here now with a high expected of 85 - we had a Somewhat short but heavy rainfall this morning around 2:30am.  And we have a strong possibility of rainstorm this afternoon.
Have a great day all, especially all my old friends.

Be Excellent to Each Other......


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Good Morning from the Lighthouse Ranch

_There is such a things as a "Chicken Wing Festival" ?_ Wow. I am on the next plane ! giggle

We are headed to a windless 104...evenings are delightful in the 70s Autumn is just around the corner.

Hope everyone is having a good weekend.


----------



## geoffthomas

Good Morning on a bright Sunday.
It is 68 with 80 for a high later - quite a bit cooler than it has been - the last 4 days were 90 or better and we have had a lot of those 90 days this summer.  Partly cloudy - one forcast says rain later and another says none.
Have a great day.


----------



## loonlover

Good morning.

A little foggy this morning with a temp of 75. More rain possible this afternoon but an expected high of 81. Sounds much better than the 90s we've had the last couple of days.

The wing festival went well, I guess. Just not something I can imagine attending, and I'm still not sure if it really serves a purpose other than to publicize different restaurant's wing options and make a whole bunch of people over indulge. But, I did enjoy the people watching. 

I've been promised breakfast out this morning. Plan on enjoying myself before coming home and being lazy with the Sunday papers.

Hope everyone has a peaceful Sunday.


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Good Morning from the Lighthouse Ranch

I had company stay very late last night (we had a wonderful visit !!) so I slept in late...We have another triple digit, windless day on queue which makes heavy outdoor work uncomfortable...think I will sit at the piano for a few hours.

Hope everyone is having a restful Sunday.


----------



## loonlover

Good morning.

A little more rain overnight with a few more twigs and very small limbs spread out over the yard to be cleared. One day this week, I'll get that done.

Maybe if I say I'm going to clean out the refrigerator, I'll actually get it done today. Otherwise, a trip to buy produce and a few other things is in the plans.

Hope your week is off to a good start.


----------



## geoffthomas

Good Morning all.
It is 70 now with 79 the high later and apparently it is going to be cloudy all day.
This is a real change from the very hot and humid (and wet) weather we have had for over a month.
Have a great day all.


----------



## Andra

Happy Monday!
We have typical weather on tap for this week - hot with a slight chance of rain.  Most of the local schools started back up today so traffic was more terrible than usual.  I guess it's time to move my bedtime back to 9pm so I can get up at 5am and get out of the house by 6am.  The amount of stress that I miss because of the shifted schedule is incredible!

It's good to see you Geoff!

Have an excellent week.


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Good Morning

107 with high wind is forecast at the Lighthouse Ranch. I need to dash to the Post Office, but will stay indoors after that. 
Happy Monday all !! Have a great day


----------



## loonlover

Good morning.

A pleasant temp of 67 this morning with no rain in the forecast. Our expected high is 84.

I have a doctor's appt this morning and II has a trip to the tire store planned for the afternoon. My, we lead such a routine life. But, we are contented.

Hope your day is a good one.


----------



## geoffthomas

Andra - I have missed being here on a regular basis.  This is an extended "family".
It is good to see you and NapCat have been posting regularly - that is important to people like me.
And Loonlover - I was just posting elsewhere that it would be so nice to see a visit from IntInst.
It is 75 now with 80 the high later.  It rained just a while ago and weather.com says we are going to have rainstorms sometime after the noon hour.  We have had a lot of rain this summer.
I hope everyone has a great day.


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Good Morning from the Lighthouse Ranch

A beautiful breezy desert day. Blue skies with a few clouds (the sunrise was incredible). I am pruning trees and shrubs until naptime !

Geoff; I agree with you on the importance of our little Breakfast Club. When I am traveling for work, it is a homey family anchor and I cannot starrt my day without it. (About a year ago, I was checking the daily count and well over 100 folks check in daily even if they do not post). P.S. Your historical summary of KB is excellent....thanks for sharing that !

Have a great day all !


----------



## loonlover

Good morning.

Is it really August? A temp of 66 is not the norm, but I'll enjoy it while it is here.

Looks like mowing needs to be done today. Otherwise, no plans for me.

Hope everyone has a good day.


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Good Morning

Another warm, breezy day at the Lighthouse Ranch. I have a few major outdoor projects which I hope to finish before it gets too hot.
...then of course; lunch and a nap. Evenings have been delightful with beautiful sunsets and I am getting a lot of pruning done at dusk.

Hope everyone's week is going well.


----------



## Andra

Good morning(?)...
Our Commission meets this week and I've lost track of time (and my sanity).  Oh, it's almost 1pm - oh well, it's morning somewhere, right?  (mutters - I'm getting too old to be getting up at 4:30am)
I hope you are all having an excellent week.


----------



## geoffthomas

We had rain most of yesterday. In the evening it got harder and louder and thundered.
Then around 9:15 we lost power. The electric company said this morning that it was due to down lines caused by a downed tree and that 474 residences were involved. They expected us to be back around 1:30pm today.
So we lit candles. Stayed out of the refrigerator and deep freeze. Played the radio and read until we decided to go to bed.
Today around 1pm the power came back on. When I drove down the road, they had the road with the distribution wires completely closed both sides. And just an hour ago it was still closed on one side. But the power is back.


----------



## Andra

Good morning and Happy Friday eve!
It's still hot in Austin and I'm longing for colder weather.
I'm glad you got youor power back on Geoff.  We have buried lines in our neighborhood and rarely have problems.  When we do, it's usually because something has happened at one of the transfer stations.  My mom lives out in the country and her power is fickle.  It goes out for the heck of it sometimes.  So she keeps candles and flashlights handy (and some gallons of water because the water pump is electric).  It's kind of neat out there with no power though.  The sky is really pretty without all the light.
It's the last day of our Commission Meetings.  I'll be glad to get finished.
Have a wonderful day!


----------



## loonlover

Good morning.

Also glad to hear your power came back on, although any amount of time without air conditioning seems to drag. Since we finally bought a generator a few years ago, at least we can power the fridge, freezer, and a couple of fans when the power is out.

68 degrees this morning and heading to 84. 

We got the yard mowed and trimmed yesterday. Always a good feeling to finish that project.

II has a class at the arena this afternoon so he will be getting out for a bit today. Looks like my plans need to include vacuuming.

Hope everyone has a good Friday eve.


----------



## geoffthomas

It is 67 here now with 78 the high expected.  Sunny - a nice dry day.
I hope you all have a great day.


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Good Morning from the Lighthouse Ranch

Absolutely beautiful desert morning which I have spent on the deck drinking coffee.

I very rarely have a lost of power, however a few years ago we had previous notice of a planned outage for maintenance. I put a fire in the fireplace with a book on a rocking chair....and candles on the piano. It was fun to have an "unplugged" few hours.

Happy Friday Eve !!


----------



## loonlover

Good morning.

65 degrees this morning. Sure doesn't seem like end of August lows, but I will enjoy it.

I'll be getting out shortly to drop the dog off at the groomer's plus make a couple of other stops.

II working 3-11 today so I have some housekeeping chores in mind while he is at work. Otherwise, same old routine that isn't quite a routine.

Hope you have a lovely Friday.


----------



## Andra

HAPPY FRIDAY!!!!


Ginger and I danced around the kitchen this morning.  We have a busy weekend planned with errands and things around the house.  I also have to start packing because my mom is having knee surgery on Wednesday and I am heading down there Tuesday after work to be her designated driver/dogsbody for a few days.  I really hope things go as smoothly as her doctor says they should.  But after all the stuff I've gone through with my knees, I don't know if I believe him.

Have a great day!


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Good Morning from the Lighthouse Ranch

Another lovely desert day. Congrats to all for making it to Friday. Hope everyone has fun weekend plans.


----------



## loonlover

Andra, hope your mother's surgery goes well.

Good morning.

It is Saturday and should be a lovely day, although a little warm with an expected high of 94.

Not much in the works today. 

Hope everyone is having a nice weekend.


----------



## geoffthomas

Good Morning from Derwood, Maryland.
It is 69 now with 81 the high expected later.  It is also expected to be sunny all day.  And not very humid so a great day.
I must use it to try to get more weeding, etc done.
Enjoy.


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Good Morning from the Lighthouse Ranch

Very windy with falling temperatures over the next few days....looks like the end of triple digits in the SW desert. There are some early signs of Autumn, so I need to finish preparing the Iris beds for new plantings. Who would think Iris thrive in the desert ?










Hope everyone is having a great weekend.


----------



## loonlover

Good morning.

Up a little earlier than usual today as II is working 7-3. Not quite sure how that got scheduled, but he has asked the boss not to do it again. He has never been a morning person, and, while he did it for many years while the boys were growing up, he was a much happier person when he went back to second shift. 

I've got some chores in mind for the day, then plan on taking it easy after that.

Hope everyone has a peaceful Sunday.


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Good Morning

I am also up early.....beautiful sunrise/moonset.
I am off to "town" to have brunch with friends and pick up supplies.

Hope everyone is having a restful Sunday.


----------



## loonlover

Good morning.

72 degrees heading to around 93 with a few clouds.

I guess I will do whatever I want today, as I made no plans on doing anything specific, although I still have a couple of loads of laundry that need to be done. 

Hope your week is off to a good start.


----------



## Andra

Good morning.
It's LBJ's birthday - so that means state employees in Texas have a holiday.  I'm working because I'll be out later in the week, but it's really quiet around here.
We got the travel trailer back to the shop for the last of the warranty repairs that they started in March.  We were waiting on parts and then we got busy and didn't get a chance to take it in.  I also did enough laundry for an army - not sure where it all came from...  - but I still need to finish packing.
Have a great week!


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Good Morning

Lovely day at the Lighthouse Ranch with cool (low 90s) temperatures and only a slight wind. My roses have started blooming which is a nice recovery from a very stressfull Summer.

Just putzin' today, but since Andra and LL are all wrapped up in laundry, I will do a load....just to be in the gang !!










Hope everyone's week is off to a good start.


----------



## loonlover

Good morning.

72 degrees heading to the mid 90s again. Not a bad forecast at all.

I ended up doing some yard work yesterday including mowing the back yard again. It was really nice spending time outside.

Have a good day.


----------



## Andra

Good morning.  I got a late start today because I couldn't get everything packed up last night.  I think I am more worried about my mom's surgery than I thought.  So I played with Ginger and watched TV instead of packing.  It just meant that I had to pack everything up this morning.  I really wanted to find a way to take her with me, but I also think it's good that she spends some quality time with her poppa instead of being so focused on me.
It's hot and we have some dark clouds, but no rain in the forecast.
Be excellent to each other!


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Good Morning from the Lighthouse Ranch

The "Weather-Guessers" have us in steadily dropping temperatures over the next two weeks. Yeah Autumn !!
Not much on "the schedule" ....Yesterday I was mucking around in deep dust and pollen covered vegetation and had trouble sleeping, so I took a Benadryl in the middle of the night......feels like a hangover this morning. I may just curl up with a book today.

Hope everyone is having a good day.

Andra: Hope your mother's knee surgery goes well.


----------



## Andra

Good morning from Victoria TX where is is already 95 and miserable outside.
My mom is all checked in at the hospital, but the surgeon starts with the big stuff first and then moves to the day surgeries. So she probably won't go in until after lunch. I am not patient enough for this... I did buy a new book. Maybe that will help.
Have a great day!


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Good Morning

Beautiful day at the Lighthouse Ranch with an overnight low of 61. Two more large roses to prune and I am finished until Spring. (I will need a blood transfusion for all I have lost to the roses and pyracantha ! Ha!)

Prayers are with you and your Mom, Andra


----------



## loonlover

Thinking of you and your mom, Andra.

Good afternoon.

I lost the morning due to the dreaded colonoscopy (well at least the prep is dreaded) being scheduled for today. As far as I know, all went well, but I did take a nap upon returning home.

Our temps are a little lower today, but we do have the potential for some severe weather. So far, no thunderstorms have popped up in our area.

Following doctors orders and not doing much the rest of the day.

Hope your day has gone well.


----------



## geoffthomas

It has been 94 here today for the second day - and we expect about the same temp tomorrow.
High humidity also.  So I have done just a little.  Split a round or two of wood for the buck stove in the fall.  Always better to do it before you need it.
Have a great day.  And yes, splitting wood (the lazy way) is better than pulling weeds - for me.


----------



## Andra

Good morning. It is 73 and foggy at my mom's house. Her surgery went well - thanks for the well-wishes. However she had a reaction to one of the drugs and it was 7pm before we got back last night. She slept pretty good after we got the cats out of the bedroom. She can walk on it but is supposed to keep it up as much as possible for a few days. That's going to be a problem because she is stubborn and insisting she can do stuff...
I'm just glad the surgery is over.
Hope your week is going well.


----------



## loonlover

Good morning.

Back to our semi-normal schedule, I guess. Haircuts this afternoon and housework for me.

Our expected high for the day is 88 with cloudy skies. Not a bad temp this close to the end of August.

Hope everyone has a good day.


----------



## geoffthomas

79 now with 73% humidity.  High for the day is expected to be 87.  Sunny. 
After a couple really hot, humid days this will be a get some yard work done day.


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Belated Greetings All

It was such a beautiful day here, I never came in the house until after sunset. I watched a baby hummingbird take his first flight today. He took 2 or 3 practice hovers over the nest, then dashed off at warp speed through branches thrashing about in 30 mph winds and nonchalantly sipping nectar from the mimosa trees. Fantastic intuitive flying skills !! I have been a pilot for over 50 years and still think I am an Ace if I get two tons metal _SOMEWHERE _ on a mile of concrete ! HA !

Hope everyone had a good day.

Andra; Glad "Mom" got through her ordeal OK.


----------



## loonlover

Good morning.

Pleasantly cool this morning and looks like a good day in store.

II has his quarterly doctor's appt this morning. Hoping this is the last medical appointment we have for at least a couple of weeks.

Otherwise, some shopping may happen.

Hope everyone's day goes well.

Andra, hope your mother's recovery is going well.


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Good Morning from the Lighthouse Ranch

53 on the deck this morning.....brrr, but still should be in the 90s later.

Happy Friday to all....exspecally those with a three day weekend coming up.

Be Safe !


----------



## loonlover

Good morning.

71 degrees this morning and it looks like our highs for the next week will only be the upper 80s. A possibility of thunderstorms exists for most of those days.

II works tonight so he'll be sleeping this morning. I plan on getting the grocery shopping done plus a couple of other places I need to stop also. Maybe it won't be a total zoo at Kroger.

Hope you are enjoying the weekend, and if you are one of those with a long weekend, be sure to do something fun during part of it.


----------



## geoffthomas

Good Morning from Derwood.
It is 73 with a high expected of 82.  Cloudy. Humidity of 94%.
Andra - we will keep your family in prayer and ask for complete recovery.
LL - tell II I send him my best wishes.


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Good Morning....and Happy September !!

While we have a few signs of Autumn, the desert is still in the 90s during the day. Evening, Night and Mornings are just delightful...."Settin' weather"

Hope everyone is having a fun weekend....be careful....this is a "practice weekend" for future frenzied holiday shoppers ! HA !


----------



## loonlover

Good morning.

A pleasant, though cloudy, morning with an expected high in the upper 80s. Also, a chance of thunderstorms this afternoon.

I may see if I can get the front yard mowed this morning, otherwise a quiet day planned. II will be sleeping for part of the morning it looks like.

Hope everyone has a peaceful Sunday.

Thanks for the greeting to II, Geoff.


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Good Morning

90s and no wind in the desert. I am trying to get the ambition to go to the dump and Post Office....but would much rather spend the day _napcatcatnappin'_.

Hope everyone is having a restful Sunday and safe weekend.


----------



## jlaughs

Hey, all!

It's 4:00 AM and 75 F currently. Time for my stretch and morning run followed by a nice pot of boiled vegetables.


----------



## loonlover

Good morning and, for those enjoying an extra day off, Happy Labor Day.

It always seemed a bigger deal when I was young. Maybe that was due to growing up in small, farming communities.

71 degrees heading to 89.

Nothing major is in the plans today. I mowed yesterday, might do some laundry today.

Hope everyone has a good day.


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Good Morning


----------



## loonlover

Good morning.

Cloudy and 71 this morning. Not much chance of rain today, but later in the week some leftovers from tropical storm/hurricane Gordon are expected. 

Some cooking stuff on the agenda today. I plan on making meatballs to put in the freezer, maybe a meatloaf also. Then hoping I can persuade II to make sloppy joes for supper. By the time I finish I, at least, will believe I've accomplished something. 

Hope everyone has a good day.


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Good Morning

70 nippy degrees in the desert......brrr. I am off to "town" early to have my car serviced, then do some banking and shopping.
Hope to have all the chores done by noon and head home.

Have a great day


----------



## loonlover

Good morning.

69 degrees this morning with sunny skies for most of the day. But, rain may begin this evening and there is a flash flood watch in effect for tomorrow. It has been a while since we felt the after effects of a hurricane/tropical storm. 

Doing some things around the house are my plans for the day. Might get out long enough to make sure the gas tank on the car is full.

Hope everyone has a good day. Stay safe.


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Good Morning

71 delightful degrees now, headed to mid 90s. I drove to "town" (an hour drive) yesterday only to find that my Credit Union closed the branch there, so I had to drive another hour to Las Vegas to do my banking (transaction that had to be done in person, not on-line). so that was 4 hours behind the wheel that I had not planned for....Oh well, I did a little shopping and got the car serviced. Today, I hope to wash the car and some windows. (That should bring on a major rain ! giggle)

Hope everyone's week is going well.


----------



## Andra

Good morning?
My routine is shot after being on my mom's routine for a week.  I am back at home and work.
She had her first PT session yesterday before I left.  They worked her pretty hard with stretching exercises because her calf muscles are very tight.  She can walk ok - slowly.  She just has to take breaks more frequently than she would like.
We really appreciate the prayers and good wishes.
One thing I need to remember is NOT to park the car in her garage if she offers.  All 4 of the outside kitties thought it was an excellent jungle gym so it's filthy!  I would have been better off parking in the barn.
Hope your week is going well.


----------



## loonlover

Good morning.

It is 74 heading to 79 with rain forecast for the next 3 1/2 days. A flash flood watch is in effect for the next 24 hours with the potential of 3-5 inches of rainfall. Since there has been a lot of tree trimming done by the electric company since the last time we lost power during a thunderstorm, maybe we won't lose it this time. I really don't want to have to start the generator during the night. I think I'll be an indoors person for the next little while.

II has to work tonight. He'll have to keep an eye out for leaks and will probably need to run the pumps in the loading dock part of the time so he might not have quite as easy a night as some of them are.

Hope everyone has a good day. Stay safe.


----------



## Andra

Good morning and happy Friday eve!
Not much to report from Austin except that we might get some rain.  We need it, but I sure hate driving in it.
Have an excellent day.


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Good Morning All !!

Looks like we are headed to high 90s, but with some wind. I absolutely have to do a Post Office/Dump run today as I keep putting it off....Gosh after a lifetime of being known for efficiency and productivity, retirement for me has been like running into a brick wall of procrastination !

Hope everyone is having a great day/


----------



## loonlover

Good morning.

75 degrees with cloudy skies at the moment. The flash flood watch has been extended until tomorrow morning, but so far the rain has not been as heavy as expected. The sun has even come out for short periods of time. 

II is sleeping for a few hours before we go out for a late lunch. That means no cooking on my agenda for the day. Probably means not much else will get done either. 

Hope everyone has a good day and a good start on their weekend plans.


----------



## Andra

Do the Happy Friday Dance!
It's 75 and wet in Austin this morning.  But there was a break in the rain when Ginger and I went for a walk and when I drove to work.  Last night we walked in the rain.  That's kind of fun if you do it on purpose 
It's mass chaos at the office today.  They are reconfiguring a section of cubicles near me and that of course requires that all the old stuff has to come out first.  That's not exactly something you can do quietly.
Have a great day and a wonderful weekend.


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Good Morning and Happy Friday !

The annual Harvest Festival (Craft Show) is in Las Vegas this weekend and a very dear friend of mine always has a booth (Wind chimes), so I am headed in to visit with her and see the show. It will likely be ungodly hot in Vegas.

Hope everyone has fun weekend plans.


----------



## *DrDLN* (dr.s.dhillon)

Good morning you all. It's warm day for N. California....


----------



## loonlover

Good morning.

Looks like cloudy skies this morning with the chance of more rain from early afternoon through tomorrow noon, Then, maybe we'll have a chance for some clearing skies. The rainfall has not been as heavy at our house as had been predicted.

Nothing special planned for today. Just another day of enjoying life in our own way.

Hope everyone is having a pleasant weekend.


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Good Morning

Yesterday's Craft Show in Las Vegas was a disaster. Very hot, no wind. They made you park (for $5) a mile away with no shuttle, when you got in (for $9) there was no place to sit, no bathroom, no water and no A/C. I ended up leaving in a snit ! As did many others. A shame as there were lots of goodies to buy.

Today is an official PJ Day at the Lighthouse Ranch !!

Hope everyone is having a fun weekend.


----------



## loonlover

Good morning.

A very pleasant 68 degrees this morning with an expected high of 77. Too bad it won't clear until late. We didn't receive the amount of rain some folks around us did. I'm not complaining.

I heard geese flying over a few minutes ago. That means the leaves will be falling before long. Guess I'll have another thing to keep me busy.

Hope everyone has a peaceful Sunday.


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Good Morning

High 90s with a nice breeze in the desert. I started a couple of projects in the middle of the night (replanting house plants, putting up shelves), so I will finish that today. Also I have to send off my order for Spring Bulbs. Despite our high temperatures, there are several signs of Autumn. Yeah !

Hope everyone is having a restfull Sunday.


----------



## loonlover

Good morning.

65 degrees with cloudy skies.

Working a few hours today helping set up for a meeting tomorrow. They'll be serving lunch so I'll be rolling silverware and setting tables. Don't know what else. Then I'll be working the meeting as part of my regular position plus I know I'll get lunch as part of the deal. I can't complain.

Hope everyone's week is off to a good start and those Monday blues don't last long.


----------



## loonlover

Good morning.

65 degrees so it seems like fall might be on the way.

Working a meeting this morning - that will mean lots of reading time once the event starts. 

Thinking of all those in the path of Florence.


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Good Morning










I hope everyone is having a great day.....

....but please do not forget to remember


----------



## loonlover

Good morning.

68 degrees heading to around 79 with maybe a few showers.

J Cole at the arena tonight with 4 opening acts. It is supposed to be over around 10:50 so maybe it won't be too late a night. Attendance should be around 3500. I don't really have a feel for how busy I'll be.

Make it a good day and stay safe.


----------



## Andra

Good morning.
We were in the Valley Monday and Tuesday scouting locations for our November Commission Meeting.  I am glad to be back home - even with the traffic.  My allergies are pretty bad right now.  We've had enough rain to have the mold spike, I was in the building when they tore down and rebuilt cubicles, and then I traveled to far South Texas.  I'm hosed.  I have eucalyptus oil in my vaporizer and it's helping. 
Have a good week!


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Good Morning

90s with high winds in the desert. I have enormous guilt to not be in North/South Carolina setting up an office for _FLORENCE _support. There are lots of folks there, but being an Alpha Work-a-holic, it is tough not to be involved.

Not much planned for today....still decluttering and burying myself in the results ! HA!

Hope everyone is having a good week.


----------



## loonlover

Good morning.

We have sunny skies today. Wish that were true for other parts of the country.

Laundry has to be done today. Otherwise, not much planned other than to see us fed.

Hope your Friday eve is going well.


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Good Morning All

Beautiful day in the desert.....80s with a stiff breeze.

Those of you in the path of_ FLORENCE_, please take all recommended precautions.


----------



## loonlover

Good morning.

We're heading to a high of 89 or so with partly cloudy skies.

I have my annual check up today. I'm fairly healthy so shouldn't be a lengthy doctor's visit.

Still thinking of those affected by Florence.


----------



## Andra

We made it to Friday!
I don't have anything going on today for a change (other than work).  I hope everyone in the path of Florence stays safe.


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Good Morning

Lovely Friday in the desert....thinking of those on the East Coast.


----------



## loonlover

Good morning.

70 degrees and heading to 90.

II working 3-11 today so my plans are to wait and do housework while he is at work. Nothing going on at the arena so he should have a quiet evening.

Hope your weekend is going well.


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Good Morning

Another delightful desert day, although a bit windy with gusts to 50 mph. Hope all are having a good weekend and those in the path of FLORENCE are fairing well.


----------



## loonlover

Good morning.

Not much going on today, unless I persuade myself to mow. I vacuumed and mopped floors yesterday so may take it easy today.

Hope everyone finds a little peace today.


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Good Morning

Warm and Breezy which is delightful....just prepping flower beds, pruning and getting sidetracked into all sorts of fun things. I have a couple of Spring bulb orders in that can arrive at any time.

Hope everyone is having a restful Sunday


----------



## loonlover

Good morning.

70 degrees and heading to 90. We'll be doing yard work today.

There was the possibility II would have jury duty this week, but when he called to see last night, he was informed it had been cancelled for this week. So, now I'll have help getting some things done around the house this week, after all.

Hope your week is off to as good a start as possible.


----------



## Andra

Good morning.  We had a mostly wet weekend, but we got a lot done in the house (even after spending most of Saturday playing video games).
I have to leave work early today to take my glasses to my eye doctor's office.  The new Silhoutte frames that I picked out in January are just not holding up.  They have an interesting hinge design that is not working for me.  So I am choosing a different frame today and they are going to switch them out.  That's definitely a benefit of the Silhouttes - the lens shape really doesn't matter much.

I hope you have an excellent week.


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Good Morning and Happy Monday

Breezy 90s n the desert. I have a couple of chores to do "in town" and am trying to get up the ambition to go.

Hope everyone's week is off to a good start.


----------



## loonlover

Good morning.

73 heading to 95 with sunny skies.

We mowed and trimmed the yard yesterday. Today will hopefully be spent doing some more work outside, like spreading mulch and doing some more clean up/prep work for next year in the garden area.

Hope you have a good day.


----------



## Andra

Good morning.
I've been reading the thread about the TOS in the Writer's Cafe and I'm not sure how I feel about it.  I feel like some people are my good friends even though we've never met.  I'm not sure that changes in the TOS will change the way that I interact with the boards.  But it seems like a big deal to some people...
I am having one of those weeks where everything is just a little big harder and more complicated than it needs to be.  I hope your week is going more smoothly.


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Good Morning

Temperatures dipped to 54 overnight, but we are back in the 90s this afternoon. I am catching up on indoor stuff while listening to wonderful music.

Hope everyone is having a great day.

Andra: Thanks for the pointer to that interesting TOS discussion.


----------



## loonlover

Good morning.

Looks like another warm day in store.

I have to go buy produce today. Do wish the store closest to us had fresher stuff, but one never knows what it will be like so I don't even try to buy there. It is obvious that department is not their priority.

Hope you have a good day.


----------



## Andra

Good morning!  I graduated from Physical Therapy today.  So I just have some maintenance exercises to do several times a week to keep my knee working correctly.
Nothing much to report from here.
We are almost half-way through the week!


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Good "Morning" (NapCat Time)

We had another delightfully brisk night and a surprise this morning with a colony of egrets in the Pine Trees.
I have been outside pruning and now am going to eat something bad for me and take a nap !

Hope everyone is having a good week.


----------



## Andra

Good morning. It is cloudy and muggy in Austin this morning. I am sad that the sale of kboards looks like it may be the end of a strong community. Things are getting really ugly...
Take care everyone.


----------



## geoffthomas

72 currently, 79 later. cloudy. might rain pm.
Have a great day.


----------



## loonlover

Good morning.

I am also sad that things here have gotten so ugly since the sale. This was a fun place to hang for so long and we made both virtual and real life friends here. We met with fellow members in Texas twice and had a native New Yorker take us on a couple of personalized tours of New York City twice. Fun times we remember fondly.

My morning routine was changed today by a power outage that occurred about 3 AM. I'm sure we will never know the cause, and for us it was only a minor inconvenience compared to what the folks in the Carolinas are experiencing. So, no griping, but I wasn't too awake when the power came back on. I forgot to take the lid off the travel cup before putting it under the k-cup. A nice little mess of coffee under the maker certainly gave us a laugh and a mess to clean up early. Amazingly, over half of the coffee managed to make it into the cup through the drinking spout.

Hope your day is going as well as it can.


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Good Morning

88 and not a breath of wind....so quiet, it is spooky. I have to run to the Post Office and Dump, fill the BirdFeeders and take a nap. Grueling schedule !!

I am not sure what all the chatter about KB sale and changes is about.....but I betcha' our little "Breakfast Club" will survive.

Have a great day !


----------



## Andra

NapCat (retired) said:


> I am not sure what all the chatter about KB sale and changes is about.....but I betcha' our little "Breakfast Club" will survive.




I hope you are right!
Happy Friday. It looks like we will be getting some more rain today.
I had an interesting thing happen yesterday. I got home and had no water. Further inspection revealed that it was turned off at the street side of the meter. And it looked like we had a new meter (barely 5 gallons on it). After several phone calls and a tech coming by the house, they determined that the person who installed the new meter forgot to turn the water back on - sheesh!

Be excellent to each other.


----------



## loonlover

Good morning. 

NapCat, I hope you are right, also.

We're expecting rain over the next 3 days with a flash flood watch in effect beginning this evening.

II figures he may have to turn on the pumps in the loading dock at work tonight. I'll be being quiet today as he sleeps, but do think I might find some experimenting in the kitchen to be done.

Hope your Friday is a good one.


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Good Morning

Lovely desert day....all sorts of Autumn signs around the place: Pampas grasses in bloom, falling leaves, hummingbirds are gone....

Hope everyone has fun weekend plans,


----------



## loonlover

Good morning.

It definitely felt like fall this morning. We had about an inch and a half of rain fall since early yesterday evening. More expected with a flash flood watch in effect through tomorrow morning and rain continuing through at least Tuesday.

The Comedy Get Down Tour at the arena tonight. It will be a small crowd and the type of show that is usually pretty easy for me. Over early enough that I should be home long before midnight.

Hope you are enjoying your weekend.


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Good Morning

We are back in the high 90s (blah) I am ready for flannel shirt weather !! After several months of trouble-shooting, I finally found the source of a water leak in my irrigation system. The fix should be straightforward. What a relief to finally get that off my to-do list.

Hope everyone is having a good weekend.


----------



## Andra

Good morning!
What am I doing up at this hour? Playing Minecraft with my cousin in California who is two time zones away from me. I managed to put down my new book Friday night instead of staying up to finish but lost track of time tonight.
It was pleasant here today. The low tonight is supposed to be 65 - exciting!


----------



## loonlover

Good morning.

63 degrees here this morning with cloudy skies and maybe some more rain and a high of only 67. Sounds good.

An easy night at the arena last night. A few housekeeping calls before the show began, no calls during the show. Comedy shows are a nice change from some of the musical acts with lots of reading time for me.

Hope everyone has a peaceful Sunday.


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Good (belated) Morning

After staying up most of the night (beautiful 54 degrees) I slept in and missed "First Nap"...Hate when that happens !! It is already 97 degrees, so I am staying in until sunset/full moon-rise.

Hope everyone is having a restful Sunday.


----------



## loonlover

Good morning.

67 degrees and we'll be in the 80s later today. Not as much of a chance of rain as early predicted for today.

Laundry and assorted other chores need to be done today. Otherwise, nothing much on the schedule today.

Hope your week is off to a good start.


----------



## Andra

Good morning.  It's cool and damp here this morning.  I am laughing like crazy because the ad at the bottomw of KB this morning is for the TSO concert - complete with explosions and stuff.  I can't remember the last time I actually paid attention to an ad...  I missed the TSO presale this year and am now trying to decide whether I want to see them in Austin or San Antonio.  I kind of suspect SA will win, but that date is getting really close to Christmas.
I forgot to bring breakfast with me this morning so I had the rest of the pizza that was lunch on Friday.  It was pretty good actually - just not what I think of as breakfast food.
Have a wonderful week!


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Good Morning

The coyotes are confused with nighttime temperatures under 50 and daytime temperatures in the upper 90s (broke 100 yesterday). They have come down from the mountains over the past few days. I was sitting on my deck last night and a large group came inside the fence and gave me a personalized full moon concert !!










It is a desert experience that always delights me.

Hope everyone's week is off to a good start.


----------



## loonlover

Good morning.

69 degrees and heading to 85. It will be cloudy today with the possibility of some more rain overnight. We had hoped to do some stuff in the yard this week, but guess that will stay on hold for a little longer.

A dentist appt for II and a doctor's appt for me this afternoon. Hoping II is through with his in time to meet me at my appt. Then, I think we'll just grab a bite of supper while we are out.

Nothing else much in our plans. October will be busier at the arena (more so for II than me even) so we're just kind of taking it easy the rest of this month.

Hope your day goes well.


----------



## Andra

Good morning.  It was nice when I came in, but I haven't been outside since 6:30am, so I have no idea what things are like now.  I've been trying to schedule installation of a new windshield for DH's truck.  It needs to be inspected this month and the small crack that was in it decided to go crazy when he drove over the cattle guard at my mom's.  Nothing like waiting until the last minute!  At least his is just a plain Jane windshield.
Seriously - September just started - how can it already almost be October?

I hope you are having an awesome day!


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Good Morning

Lovely desert day.....just putzin' outside. Yesterday, I put in a new garden bed with a finch feeder and birdbath in anticipation of my Iris order showing up on Thursday. I have some finishing touches to do on that today.

Have a great day


----------



## loonlover

Good morning.

72 degrees this morning with an expected high of 71. Say that again? It is also supposed to be dry but I just heard rain hit the roof. Oh, well, plenty of stuff to do inside.

Hope everyone has a good day.


----------



## Andra

Happy Wednesday!
I picked up my new frames for my glasses today (well, after they put them on my lenses).  What a relief.  I've had a headache from wearing my old pair for the past week.
I don't remember what the high was supposed to be today, but it's supposed to get down to 62 tonight!  Bring it on - I am ready for fall weather.


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Andra said:


> ....Bring it on - I am ready for fall weather.


....You and me, both !! I love my desert, but like most, can not wait for that first day with a crisp snap in the air. As I travel a great deal, I have declared September 27th, "Walter Weather Day"....so no matter where I am, I pretend Autumn has begun. I am having friends over for an traditional meal next to the fireplace (Flannel shirts are mandatory). As the weather-guessers are predicting 97 for Nevada, the A/C will be set low !!

Good Morning to all and have a great day !


----------



## Andra

Good morning!  It's a nippy 61 in Austin this morning.  It was wonderful to be outside with Ginger.  Of course then I got to work and it's stuffy in the building, but at least they haven't turned the heaters on yet.  I don't think I could live where there is ice and snow as a regular part of winter - keeping the high in the 70s and the low in the 50s is just about right for me.  And yes, I've been tempted to bring in just a few logs and have a little fire with all the windows open   When we moved into the house it was May and I had to test the fireplace so we cranked the AC down and enjoyed a little fire.

Have an excellent day!


----------



## loonlover

Good morning.

57 degrees with some rain at the moment. That is supposed to be out of here by 9AM with clearing skies later today. And maybe we'll see the sun again tomorrow.

Working a Chamber of Commerce networking event tonight. Usually a good people watching event and it won't be a late evening.

Hope your Thurday goes well.


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Good Morning

Another hot, windless day on queue. I am waiting for UPS to show up with my Iris shipment, then have a lot of planting to do.

Hope everyone is having a great day.


----------



## Andra

Happy Friday!
We are starting at 64 degrees this morning with the high expected to be in the mid-80s.  That's still a 20-degree spread which is typical for Texas weather.
It's been a long week.  I'm really going to do the happy dance when I get off work this afternoon.

Have a great day!


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Good Morning and Happy Friday

We in the desert have an even greater temperature spread than you, Tex ! (103 to 64). Looks like we are finally going to cool down next week. Iris bulbs showed up yesterday, daffodils and hyacinth should be here Monday.

I am off to "town" to get my flu shot and groceries

Hope everyone has fun weekend plans.


----------



## loonlover

Good afternoon.

It was 65 when I arose and hasn't warmed up anywhere near the predicted high of 75. Where is the sun I was supposed to see today?

I actually slept later than my normal awakening time. Then the dog had to go the groomer so after dropping her off, we got our flu shots. Our choice for lunch today was one of those places you need to be early getting there if you want to get a table, especially if you want the special of the day. So we have been out and about most of the morning.

Hope your day is going well and the weekend gets off to a good start.


----------



## loonlover

Good morning.

58 degrees and foggy. This morning's forecast doesn't show much hope for sunshine today. I'm ready for some not so gloomy skies.

It still should be possible to do some yard work today, but we may not be able to start quite as early as we'd hoped as the grass is too wet. Otherwise, not much on our agenda today.

Hope everyone is having a good weekend.


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Good Morning

We are headed for around 90 (brrr) with high winds (over 30 mph) today. I love hearing the wind in the trees.....sounds like surf.

Yesterday I went to "town" for my flu shot and some other chores....

_.....it is already Christmas in WalMart.....blah
_


----------



## loonlover

Good morning.

57 degrees heading to 80 with a dense fog advisory in place again.

We accomplished a lot outside yesterday. Not sure if we'll do anything outside today or not or if we'll decide to take a break from hard labor.

Thanks for the warning about Christmas at Walmart, NapCat. Almost amazing, I haven't been there in a couple of weeks, but will have to go this week.

Hope everyone has a peaceful Sunday.


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Good Morning

Very high winds with clouds moving in. We are going to get a light brush from Hurricane ROSA....may even have rain on Mon-Tues. Whoopie !!

I am making a nice a Italian dinner for company coming later.

Hope everyone is having a restful Sunday.


----------



## loonlover

Good morning.

Not sure why I woke up so early, but decided I might as well be up as laying in bed tossing and turning.

69 degrees this morning and heading to 82 with the possibility of thunderstorms mid-morning.

II works 3-11 today so I'll be spending the afternoon and evening doing housework. I do seem to get a lot done while he is at work.

Hope your week is off to a good start.


----------



## Andra

Good morning.  It was 70 and damp here this morning.  I was late getting to work because I had to drop Ginger off at daycare and then drive up to Round Rock to pick up DH from the dealership and take him to work.  THEN I got to drive to work.  I am glad to do this occasionally because it reminds my why I typically get up at 5am.... to avoid most of the horrific traffic.
I had good music on the radio so it wasn't too bad.  I'm glad he's getting a ride back to the dealership without involving me though - not sure I could do that twice in one day without losing my mind.

Have an excellent week!


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Good Morning

Delightful, breezy 81 under clear blue skies in the desert...supposedly we are going to feel some effects from ROSA tonight. Meanwhile I am enjoying fussing in the gardens.

Happy Monday to all

Andra: When I was working in Austin a few years ago, my hotel was in Round Rock. My 9 mile commute to the office could take up to two hours ! (each way).


----------



## loonlover

Good morning.

Foggy again this morning but should clear and have lots of sunshine later.

Pretty much a same old thing type of day in store. Neither of us were sleeping well early this morning so we may kind of drag around today.

Hope your day is going well.


----------



## Andra

Good morning.
It's 74 and foggy in Austin this morning.  I got a little under the desk bicycle to help with my activity since I can't walk as much as I used to - but I found I can't type very well when I am pedaling.  So since I get here early I watched a tv show and pedaled then started work.  I think I'm going to like this 

Have a great day.


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Good Morning

ROSA is not giving us much of a show...just a few clouds and no rain.....I am sort of disappointed. 
Nothing special on the schedule...Hope everyone is having a great week.


----------



## loonlover

Good morning.

We're to be mostly sunny with a high of 88 today. Guess I'll take it.

II has an appointment with the optometrist today so we will be out for a bit this afternoon. Otherwise, a pretty typical day of doing what we feel like doing in store.

Hope yours is a good one.


----------



## Andra

Good morning.  It's 74 and cloudy in Austin today.  We have rain in the forecast - we'll see.
By the time I left the office yesterday my monitor on my little bicycle said 47.5 miles and my fitbit registered almost 25,000 steps.  I definitely like having it under my desk.
Have an awesome day!


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Good Morning

Absolutely gorgeous day. ROSA cleared dust and smoke out of the valley leaving crystal clear skies (like the old days !). The Star Show last night was breathtaking and today the sky is deep blue with fluffy white clouds. I am spending more time just enjoying the view than working. That is OK.

Hope everyone is having a good day.


----------



## geoffthomas

Hi there everyone.
It was a delightful day.
We had some work done on the house today - get it ready for the winter coming.
Let's see how well staying here works for us.


----------



## loonlover

Good morning.

68 going to 89 with a few clouds in the sky.

I still plan on doing some raking today where one tree seems to have dropped a lot of leaves. Last year we raked often enough to not get half foot deep piles in the back yard. Probably won't be able to do that this year as things are busier at the arena right now than they were last year.

Hope everyone has a good day.


----------



## geoffthomas

Good Morning from Derwood, Maryland.
It is 68 now.  86 is the predicted high. Cloudy today with a chance of rain this afternoon.
The humidity is 94% and the dew point is 67.  We had some noticeable fog this morning.
I hope all is well with you.


----------



## Andra

Good morning.  It's nice to see you Geoff.
We have sunny weather in the 70s right now, but it looks like we will be heating up again.  I'd like to request my fall weather back again please...
It's Friday eve - happy dance!


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Good Morning (belated)

I have been outside since sunrise.....we had a line of thunderstorms come through last night. What a wonderful light show !! and just enough rain to to get the dust off the mountains leaving spectacular colors. And of course that wonderful desert "perfume" we have when it rains.

70s and 80s in the forecast for the next two weeks, so maybe our extreme desert heat is over for this year.

Hope everyone is having a great day !


----------



## loonlover

Good morning.

We're in for a sunny day with a high of around 89. Yesterday got a little warmer than that.

I raked and burned a fair sized pile of leaves yesterday. Just the beginning and they were from a very small portion of the yard. At least two of the trees in that area are mostly bare.

Enjoy your Friday.


----------



## geoffthomas

Good Morning.
It is 68 with today's high expected to be 70.  Cloudy.  It rained last night.  A nice Fall day except that it is gloomy.
Oh well, can't have everything.
Have been trying to get the house ready for the cold season.
Cleaning the Buck Stove out .
Splitting wood to be ready to use the Buck Stove.
All things in moderation though.


----------



## Andra

Friday!  Friday!  Friday!
Sorry - long week.
We are still missing fall weather in Central Texas.  It's in the 70s in the morning and we are hitting low 90s by the time I get off work.  It's definitely better than triple digits though.  We have family coming in to visit this weekend so that will be nice.
We've also discovered that apparently Ginger is VERY sensitive to flea bites.  Poor girlie.  She is getting a bath twice a week for a few weeks with a special shampoo to help stop the itching.
Have a wonderful day!


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Good Morning

Low 80s in the desert with a slight breeze.....leaves are falling, making for a delight autumn day. Not much ambition, just settin'....enjoying watching the critters.

Hope everyone has fun weekend plans.


----------



## loonlover

Good morning.

68 going to 88 with sunshine. 

Not anticipating the weather affecting me much today. II working 3-11 again so I plan on doing housework after he leaves for work. Always plenty of things to keep me occupied.

Hope your weekend is going well.


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Good Morning

58 overnight with an expected high of 72 with rainshowers ! What a treat for we desert rats. More spring bulbs were delivered yesterday, so I have plenty of "dirt diggin' " to do.

Hope everyone is having a good weekend.


----------



## loonlover

Good morning.

70 this morning and the chance of thunderstorms early has been taken out of the forecast.

Plans are to finish up some yard work before a busy week at the arena. II also has to fill in a place the poodle dug since it exposed the phone cable. We just can't leave her outside by herself for very long anymore.

Hope everyone has a peaceful Sunday.


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Good Morning

68 breezy degrees which is delightful, unfortunately the recent weather has brought in a lot of flys. Yuk
No special plans for today...Hope everyone is having a restful Sunday


----------



## geoffthomas

Good Morning from the Mid Atlantic.
It is 70 now with the high expected of 81.  Cloudy.  With a dew point of 70 the humidity is 99%.
I will split some more wood today.  Unfortunately I will be drenched in sweat because of the humidity.
But a little bit each day gets the job done.


----------



## loonlover

Good morning.

67 degrees this morning and heading to 87 with mostly sunny skies.

I need to mow today and make it over to pick up II's contacts from the optometrist. He's working the first of four nights in a row tonight as we have concerts 3 nights in a row this week. Not much going to be done around the house this week.

Hope those who get the holiday enjoy the rest of their 3 day weekend. Hope it is a good Monday for everyone else.


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Good Morning

Just hearing about Geoff and LL doing all that mowing and wood chopping, I am exhausted and think I will give the hammock a good workout !! Giggle

Lovely day in the desert.....just putzin'


----------



## Andra

Good morning.  73 and damp in Austin today.
Today is our 25th wedding anniversary.  Yesterday was my mom and dad's 52nd -  she had a rough day, but did better when trying specifically to focus on good memories.
Have an amazing day.


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Andra said:


> Today is our 25th wedding anniversary.


_HAPPY ANNIVERSARY !!_


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Good Morning

48 in the desert and crystal clear skies.....headed to mid 70s.....perfect !

I have an old college buddy stopping by today....I am sure we will have a great time trying to outwit each other.

Have a great day !


----------



## loonlover

Good morning.

Congratulations, Andra.

We may have some thunderstorms during the next 24 hours. Hoping they are few and far between, however.

The Fall Out Boy Mania Tour with Machine Gun Kelly is at the arena tonight. Not sure of the crowd size, so don't know how busy I'll be. It is supposed to be over around 10:30. Hoping that is accurate and there are no after show meet and greets. I might be out of there by 11ish that way. 

Sure glad I did some food prep over the weekend. We'll each have beef stew for our meal at home today and chicken soup tomorrow. Wish I could make myself be that organized all the time.

Hope everyone is having a good day; especially those who are having a Monday on a Tuesday.


----------



## Andra

Good morning. Thank you for the anniversary wishes. DH sent me some lovely flowers and then we went to see a movie last night - _The House With a Clock in Its Walls_. It's been a long time since I've read the book, but I really enjoyed the movie. 
It's 63 and foggy in Austin this morning. I like the cooler weather 

Have an excellent day.


----------



## loonlover

Good morning.

We're still in the 70s this morning but it won't change much as the day goes on. And by next week, we will have a couple of days with the high only in the 50s. Maybe fall is going to arrive after all. There were some thunderstorms that rumbled through last night, but didn't affect us much other than II getting a little wet doing his job after the show ended last night.

Lauren Daigle in concert tonight. I don't expect a busy night. Last night wasn't too bad. I did get some reading done.

Hope everyone has a good day.


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Good Morning

Another perfect day, crystal clear and dead quiet....I am trying to get some pruning done, but there are a gazillion birds and other critters all around me, I just keep sitting and watching. I think I am getting this retirement thing down. Giggle

Hope everyone is having a great day.


----------



## loonlover

Good morning.

A low of 52 this morning and heading to 67. It is supposed to be 48 in the morning. Of course, it won't last as it will warm up again by this time next week.

Thomas Rhett at the arena tonight. The expected attendance is double what it was each of the last two nights. I expect to be busy as country concerts tend to involve a little rowdier crowd. 

Our thoughts are with those in areas harmed by hurricane Michael.


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Good Morning

71 headed to 80 with a slight breeze in the desert. Delightful. I am planting Mums around all the birdbaths for an Autumn look.

Have a great day


----------



## loonlover

Good morning.

It was 47 when I arose this morning. May have to get the winter PJs out for tonight.

Last night was fairly easy. The show was over at 10:55, 10,000 people cleared the building quickly enough that I was on the way home by 11:35. But I am looking forward to a bit of time before the next show.

Hope your Friday is going well and you are looking forward to the weekend.


----------



## Andra

Happy Friday!!!
We were nice and nippy at 61 this morning.  
I missed yesterday because Ginger got into something she shouldn't have on Wednesday and ended up at the emergency vet overnight on fluids because she was dehydrated.  After 2 x-rays and and ultrasound they are able to say that she is clear so she must have eaten something that caused her major distress.  Let's not talk about how much distress she put her mama through...
We have tickets to the UT foolball game on Saturday so we are going to brave the crowds and attend.  I'm a little worried about being around so many people, but we can always leave early if I get too wigged out.
Have a great weekend!


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Good Morning and Happy Friday

Delightful, breezy 71 in the desert. I am working on building an embankment around a deck with a stone staircase. Hopefully this area will be a showcase for Spring flowers.

Hope everyone has fun weekend plans.

_GINGER !! You are not doing well as a "Comfort Dog"!!!_


----------



## loonlover

Good morning.

57 at the moment with an expected high of only 58. Rain will begin sometime in the early afternoon and continue into Tuesday.

II working 3-11 today so I plan on doing some housework. Nothing very exciting, that's for sure.

Hope your weekend is going well.


----------



## geoffthomas

We were lucky - most of Michael went by south of us.
It is 53 on the way to 57. Cloudy. Humidity 74%.
We had a strange problem yesterday. When I tried to call my sister in Columbus, Ohio on my AT&T cell phone, I got a busy signal....for over 3 hours. So I called her son and he called her - answer first time. So her phone was not busy. My cell still got a busy signal. So I tried my "land line" and got through. Cell still got a busy signal. I decided to wait and try this morning- cell phone got through.
So something was "wrong" in the system yesterday.
just sayin.....


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Good Morning

Still in the sixties, partly cloudy with a breeze.....perfect weather for heavy work.....but I don't wanna'

Hope everyone is having a good weekend.

Geoff: Our technology is taking on a mind of its own. Recently, my phone suddenly switched to a British Siri voice and Euros. Seems an Apple update switched the Region and County in "settings"


----------



## Jane917

I have not checked in here in a long time. We are having beautiful weather in the PNW. Our mornings are very cool, in the mid 40s, but the afternoons are in the high 60s/low 70s. Couldn't be better for this time of year. I am thinking of all of you who are in the path of the hurricane, and hoping everyone is safe.


----------



## loonlover

Good morning.

60 degrees but we are to be much warmer than yesterday at 72. We're not supposed to get as much rain today as was predicted yesterday, but more to come overnight and tomorrow. 

I'm having a medical procedure in the morning that will then confine me to the house for a week. So, grocery shopping has to be done today. But, before that we're heading out for breakfast. I got the house cleaned yesterday, so I should be good to laze around the rest of the week.

Hope everyone has a peaceful Sunday.


----------



## geoffthomas

It was 50 this morning, looking for a high of 60. And it was raining. So cloudy.


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Good Morning (NDT: NapCat time)

Sunny, Breezy 70s, my kind of weather. Tonight's forecast includes a wind-chill factor of 36 ! gasp !

Hope everyone is having a restful Sunday.

Hi Jane ! Good to see you.


----------



## Andra

Good morning.
Alexa said it was 52 at my house, but the car said it was 47 when I pulled into the parking lot at the office.  Either way it's wet and nasty with a lot of wind.  I wanted cold, not wet (pouty face).  And the weather forecasts all show wet weather for this week and next week as well...
We could have used some cold or damp on Saturday at the football game.  It was a scorcher with high humidity.  I'm glad that we had passes to the special "club" areas at the stadium.  When the crowds got too much for me, we moved to one of those and watched the rest of the game from there.  UT managed to hang on in the 2nd half and pull off a win, but it was close.
Have a great week and try to stay dry.


----------



## Jane917

We are having an incredible stretch of beautiful weather here in SW Washington. We are going for 10 days straight with sunny skies. With my new Apple Watch I have the temperature always displayed on my wrist. It is 57 degrees right now, but will be mid 70s before the day is over. Last night got down to a chilly mid 30s.


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Good Morning

We got down to 41 overnight and it is now 70....clear skies, breezy. Beautiful !! I need to run into "town" for supplies and plan to take the off road route with the sunroof open and camera at the ready.










Hope everyone's week is off to a great start.


----------



## loonlover

Good morning.

47 degrees with cloudy skies. We're supposed to get all the way up to 50 degrees with rain for most of the afternoon and evening. II emptied 3 1/4 inches out of the rain gauge this morning from over the past 3-4 days. Kind of glad the leaf cover on the ground is not as thick by this time as some years in the past.

I'm supposed to take it easy this week per the doctor, as if that is hard for me to do. With the weather what it is, snuggling under a blanket and reading sounds like perfect plans for the day.

Hope everyone's week is going well.


----------



## Andra

Still cold and wet here in Austin.  In fact, it's colder than it was yesterday!  At least I was able to find my heavy winter gear pretty easily.  I don't usually need it this early in the year!
And this is definitely stay home and snuggle weather - not get up and go to work weather...
Oh well.
Take care everyone.


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Good Morning

Another lovely Autumn day in the desert ! (This is why we live here !!). I am in the middle of planting 200 tulip bulbs.....Spring bulbs are test of patience...a lot of work, but you do not see the results for six months ! Sigh.

Hope those of you in the damp are able to get "snuggled".

Have a great day all !


----------



## loonlover

Good morning.

48 degrees this morning heading to 67 with partly cloudy skies. It will be nice to see a bit of sun.

Thinking some potato soup for lunch and I've got another slow cooker meal in mind for supper. I'm trying to do easy, simple things this week, not that I do very many complicated recipes.

Have a good day.


----------



## Andra

Good morning.  It's 49 and wet in Austin again today.  We went from summer to winter overnight - totally skipped autumn.  But we may see it in a week or two.  I am pulling my blue light out since I haven't been out in the sun since Saturday.
We are having significant flooding in the area.  It hasn't directly impacted us yet, but we still have at least a week of mostly rain ahead of us.  I am enjoying a mug of hot chocolate this morning before switching to hot tea.
I hope your week is going well.


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Good Morning

Sunny 70s with a light breeze.....Tulip planting continues.

Keep warm and dry...


----------



## loonlover

Good morning.

53 degrees heading to 63 with partly cloudy skies. It hasn't been near cool enough for the furnace, but the little electric heater has been turned on a couple of times. 

I think II is going to go get lunch from somewhere today. We take spells of eating out or doing carry out and I have made good use of the slow cooker this week. Time for a change. 

Other than that, no plans as I am still limiting my activities. 

Hope everyone's Thursday is a good one.


----------



## Andra

Good morning.  It's not so miserable here today (yet).  We are up in the 50s and it's cloudy and a little damp but not as soggy as earlier in the week.
Ginger is getting tired of all the rain also.  She goes to the door and looks out and then sighs...  poor girlie.
It's Friday eve - rejoice!


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Good Morning

Yes, another beautiful desert day....Shortly after checking in here yesterday morning, I suddenly felt very feverish, weak etc. so I ended up in bed for the past 24 hours. I very rarely get sick, so I don't know what it was, but I feel better today except very weak and shaky. Going to stay inside and take it easy.

Have a great day


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Good Morning

Sunny, Breezy 80s. I have an interview/orientation today at a nearby Fish & Wildlife Refuge where I am going to do some volunteer "work", most likely running the Visitor Center.



















Happy Friday, All....hope everyone has fun weekend plans.


----------



## Andra

Happy Friday!
Napcat, glad to hear you are feeling better.  That looks like a fun job that will keep you busy.

It's still cold and damp in Austin.  I think I am starting to grow moss.
Have a great weekend.


----------



## loonlover

Good morning and Happy Friday.

52 degrees heading to 67 with rain beginning late this afternoon.

I'm going to miss working the annual fish fry fundraiser held at the arena, but II will be working 3-11. He plans on bringing home a to go box for me to enjoy tomorrow. It is the first time he has worked that shift when an event is going on. It will be a learning experience, I'm sure.

Hope everyone has a great Friday and a good start to the weekend.

NapCat, hope the volunteer "work" interview/orientation goes well.


----------



## loonlover

Good morning.

We've had close to a couple of inches of rain since early last evening. It is supposed to be out of here and partly cloudy skies and a high of 71 is the forecast for today. My backyard certainly looks like it could use some drying out time.

Ii working 3-11 again today. Nothing going on so he should have an uneventful day.

I'm no longer restricted in my activities. Guess that means I should get some housework done while II is at work. Not sure what I'll do yet.

Hope your are enjoying your weekend.


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Good Morning

Sunny 71, headed to partly cloudy and windy 80s. Flies are very bad so we look forward to the wind.

My orientation at Ash Meadows went well and I am very excited....so much more going on behind the scenes than I ever expected and one can be involved at any level. I have committed to a couple days a week at the Visitor Center and stand-by for Special Projects.

Hope everyone is having a wonderful weekend.


----------



## loonlover

Good morning.

41 degrees heading to 58, quite a bit cooler than yesterday.

Laundry and a trip to the store need to be done today as I will be working a trade show the next two days. One of those events where I usually spend more time reading than actually working. 

Hope everyone has a peaceful Sunday.


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Good Morning

Overnight thunderstorms and showers, which is a special treat for us desert rats. Mountains and vegetation have the dust washed off them, so the colors are brilliant. And of course the desert perfume is wonderful.

Hope everyone is having a restful Sunday


----------



## loonlover

Good morning.

It is definitely a new season. The temp is 31, 33, or 34 depending on which weather source I was looking at and the furnace just came on for the first time.

I'm working 11-9 today for a trade show, then have to be back at 7 in the morning for the same thing. II is working 3-11 both days so we'll speak in passing at the arena and not much the rest of the 2 days.

Hope your week is off to a good start.


----------



## Andra

Good morning. It is 54 and cloudy to start the week. Austin is under a boil-water notice since the lakes are so full. I am glad to be at home instead of work. We had a week at the lake planned but changed our minds and having a staycation instead.
Have a great week.


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Good Morning and Happy Monday

Beautiful Autumn weather continues....Falling leaves, Pyracantha (Firethorn) orange berries are ripening, Pampus Grass has flowered, Roses are in bloom, Mums everywhere and the desert still has a wonder aroma from recent rain. The prettiest little coyote pup was on my deck last night (eating the cat's food...).

I am washing/waxing the car and just enjoying the day.

Hope everyone's week is off to a great start.


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Good Morning

Desert Autumn continues and I am playing in it !!










Have a great day !


----------



## Andra

Good morning!  It's 55 and cloudy in Austin today and we are still (again) under a flash flood watch.  I don't remember ever seeing the lakes around here this full.  It's kind of scary.  Austin is still under a boil-water notice.  I'm at work today and probably tomorrow and I brought up ice and water with me.  The water utility says that they are managing to keep up with the use, but with more rain coming I bet things get worse again.
NapCat, do you have another kitty?

Be excellent to each other!


----------



## loonlover

Good morning.

48 here heading to 65 with rain beginning sometime after midnight. The ground is still pretty saturated, but don't think it will rain enough to cause issues with flooding.

Slept in a bit this morning after 2 long days at the arena. There were a lot of attendees for a show put on by one of the major restaurant food distributors for their customers. Taking it easy today except for a couple of errands and a haircut.

Hope everyone is having a good day.


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Good Morning

Delightful weather continues in the desert...THIS is why we live here !

Hope everyone is having a great week.

ANDRA: There are three young cats (obvious descendants of my original herd) patrolling the place. I leave food and milk out for them which they take. They "help" me with my gardening, but from a distance. They will come around in time.


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Good Morning

Sunny and high 80s today.

I have friends coming to visit tomorrow, so I am off to "town" to pick up something for dinner.

Have a Great Day !


----------



## loonlover

Good morning.

It is 51 degrees heading to a high of 54 with showers expected. The dog was wet after her first trip out for the day, but all the weather widgets were saying it was just cloudy and the next time for showers was 11AM. Guess those muddy paws were a figment of my imagination. Supposedly we did received half an inch overnight.

I've been told we're going out for Mexican at lunch time today. Otherwise, no idea what I'll get up to today.

Have a good day.


----------



## Andra

Good morning.  It's 59 and damp in Austin again today.  I am at work waiting for a service call on the projector in our large meeting room.  I hope it's something they can repair - replacing the blasted thing was not on my list this year.
Have a great day.


----------



## loonlover

Good morning.

It is to be gloomy all day but supposedly not rainy. A high of 60 is the forecast.

I need to make a grocery run today and do some laundry. Otherwise, no excitement around our house.

Hope your weekend gets off to a good start.


----------



## Andra

Good morning! Today is the last day of my current vacation. Ginger and I are sitting in the backyard listening to the Cedar Park High School band practice. It's still under 60 degrees since we have a lot of trees that block the sun. So we have jackets and blankets since I don't want to mess with the chiminea right now. 
I do have some errands to run and I need to work on setting up my new phone, so we may head inside soon.
Have a great day and an awesome weekend!


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Good Morning

We hit 90 yesterday and it should be warmer today. I have friends coming to visit, so I am fussing with dinner preparations, etc. Looking forward to a good "gossip & giggles" session later !

Happy Friday All


----------



## loonlover

Good morning.

43 degrees heading to 74 with partly cloudy skies. I'm ready for some sunshine, I'll admit.

II working tonight so I'm staying quiet this morning, not that doing that is ever hard for me. A little laundry, a little cooking, and not much else in my plans.

Hope everyone is enjoying their weekend.


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Good Morning (belated)

My friends stayed late last night, so I slept in this morning...as always, we had a wonderful visit. Partly cloudy 80s today with leaves falling...looks like a Japanese painting.

Hope everyone is having a great weekend.


----------



## loonlover

Good morning.

We're to get to 80 degrees today with sunny skies.

Mercy Me in concert at the arena tonight. An early start time so should be out of there by 10 at the latest.

Hope everyone has a peaceful Sunday.


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Good Morning

85 windless degrees in the desert. No plans....just a lazy day.

Hope everyone is having a restful Sunday.


----------



## loonlover

Good morning.

46 degrees going to around 74 with sunshine. Sounds like a nice day.

Planning on mowing this afternoon for what I wish would be the last time this year. Not confident it will be. There are also a couple of other yard work chores I hope to get done today or tomorrow.

II has 2 nights off, then works 4 straight nights again, so he plans on keeping his sleep schedule as if he were working the next 2 days. Guess I'll have lots of quiet time this week. 

Hope everyone's week is off to a good start


----------



## Andra

Good morning.
We are back to more summer-like weather in Austin.  Today started at 65 and we are headed to the low 80s.  Austin lifted the boil-water restriction last night so things are slowly getting back to normal at work.  Our maintenance staff have cleaned out our water/ice machines and we are waiting for them to start making ice.  I'm glad I still have a zip-loc bag of ice in the freezer from last week.  I am starting to get things ready for our Commission Meeting on the road next week.  I didn't realize my list had gotten this long!

Have a great day!


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Good Morning

We are headed to sunny 80s. I have company showing up tomorrow and they plan to stay 2-3 days...so I am fussing and preparing meals.

Hope everyone's week is off to a good start.


----------



## loonlover

Good morning.

58 degrees heading to 79 with partly cloudy skies. 

I'm going to do some raking today. The work schedule is busier this fall than it was last year so don't think we'll keep up with the leaves as well as we did then. But my body prefers moving leaves from the same area multiple times rather than  a thick carpet at one time. Besides, I'm getting some exercise more days this way.

Make it a good day.


----------



## Andra

Good morning!
Austin's brief glimpse of winter last week (week before?) had given way to a more "normal" October for us.  We started at 67 today and will get up in the 80s by the end of the day.
I was checking the weather for the Valley since I'll be down there next week and it's supposed to be in the 90s!  Why oh why are we not having the meetings at the beach??
Have a great day.


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Good Morning

Our temperatures have dropped 30 degrees with a high of only 50 with high wind expected today. My company will be arriving in a few hours, so the kitchen is running at full speed as I try to pre cook all I can for the next three days...

Have a great day


----------



## Andra

Happy Halloween!
Austin is getting a cold front today and we already have the rain to go with it.  I still haven't decided what we are doing about trick-or-treaters tonight.  Ginger will go ballistic with all those people coming to the door, so I may go out on the driveway with the candy bucket.  If I can convice DH to help we may take Ginger outside with us.  She likes kids.
Have an awesome day.


----------



## loonlover

Good morning and Happy Halloween.

67 going to 74 with rain predicted for most of the next 24 hours with thunderstorms in the mix. Guess I better be sure all the devices are charged.

Yesterday was lovely outside. I spent the afternoon raking and burning. I'm sure it will be impossible to tell I did anything a few hours from now. But I know what I accomplished yesterday.

II working the next four nights with concerts on two of those. Guess I'll be entertaining myself and staying quiet for the rest of the week.

Hope everyone has a good day.


----------



## NapCat (retired)




----------



## Andra

How can it be November already?
We got a cold front yesterday and it was cold and wet and nasty last night.  So we left the lights off and didn't participate in Halloween.
It's 50 this morning and it's only supposed to get up in the 60s.  I like it, but that will make the 90-degree weather next week even harder to handle.
It's Friday eve - be happy.


----------



## loonlover

Good morning.

50 something and only to get a couple of degrees warmer today. We received 2 1/4 inches of rain fall since late yesterday afternoon. At one time the forecast was for rain all night into this morning, but that didn't occur. There is  a chance we will get a little more around noon today.

Keith Urban at the arena tonight. Show won't be over until 11 so it will be a late night and more than likely a busy one with a crowd upwards of 11,000.

Hope you have a great Thursday.


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Good Morning

My company is still here and we are going to take an off-road loop through a beautiful mountain pass and Death Valley. Lovely day.

Keep Happy All !!


----------



## loonlover

Good morning.

Chilly at 40 degrees with an expected high of around 62. 

I'll be taking the dog to the groomer in a bit, then have some shopping to do.  I may have to dig out a jacket.

I made it home a little after midnight last night and I wasn't as busy as I thought I would be. Major concerts that are slow are a pleasant surprise. 

Hope you have a good day and your weekend gets off to an enjoyable start.


----------



## loonlover

Good morning.

Really chilly this morning at 38 with an expected high in the 70s. Rain expected overnight.

The NF Perception tour is at the arena tonight. Attendance is expected to be around 3000. Should be a fairly easy night and maybe I'll be home by midnight. II gets to be the one to work the extra hour on the overnight shift. I'll be snoozing away.

Hope everyone is enjoying their weekend.


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Good Morning

Breezy and Sunny 70s with lots of falling leaves....My company has been very surprised that the desert has a true Autumn. This is their last day here, so I am taking them to an abandoned mining town only accessible by 4 x 4.....should be a fun day.

Hope everyone is having a great weekend.


----------



## loonlover

Good morning.

54 degrees and cloudy with a possibility of some sunshine this afternoon. Looks like we received about a quarter inch of rain overnight.

Easy show last night that was over about 10:20 so I was home a little after 11. I've been promised breakfast out so I'm ready to go as soon as II gets home.

Hope everyone has a peaceful Sunday.


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Good Morning

Sunny 70s in the desert. My company just left....whew. I love these folks to death, but feeding and entertaining 5 people for nearly a week has me exhausted. Today is definitely a PJ Day !

Have a restful Sunday and do not forget to check your clocks....


----------



## Andra

Good morning. I am in extreme South Texas for our Commission Meetings this week. We definitely left fall/winter behind us. It is 70-something this morning and the high will be in the 90s.
Have a great week!


----------



## loonlover

Good morning.

43 heading to 64 with thunderstorms possible for a good part of the daytime hours.

II working 3-11 today with me planning on a shopping trip followed by routine housework. 

Hope your week is off to a good start.


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Good Morning and Happy Monday

Sunny 70s in the desert forecast for the next two weeks....purrrfect.

Hope everyone's week is off to a good start.


----------



## loonlover

Good morning.

A dense fog advisory in effect this morning. Sure glad I don't have to get out any time soon.

Shopping trip for shoes unsuccessful yesterday. Looks like I'll be ordering online again and hope they work out.

Nothing specific planned for the day.

Hope everyone has a good day.


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Good Morning

Beautiful day. I am off to vote, then visit some friends.










Have a great day !!


----------



## loonlover

Good morning.

Cloudy and rainy with the rain to end soon. A high of around 57 for the day with it turning cold in a couple of days. 

Nothing special on the agenda for the day, although I really need to make myself vacuum.

Hope your day goes well.


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Good Morning

Sunny 70s in the desert. I have to play auto mechanic today as my (cool) 1979 Ford Pickup is not starting. I have the problem narrowed down, so hopefully it will not take too long.

Hope everyone is having a good week.


----------



## loonlover

Good morning.

48 degrees with an expected high of only 53 and cloudy skies. A possibility of a few showers overnight.

II has a hair cut scheduled today and we have plans to eat lunch out after that. Getting ready to go make some banana-blueberry bread shortly. Hadn't made any of that in quite some time. 

Hope everyone has a good day. The week is almost over, which means we get busy.


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Good Morning

54 degrees headed to mid 70s and very windy. Some very enthusiastic meteorologist has put us in a freeze warning for tonight....we will see about that.

It may be too nasty to work outside, so I think I will stay inside and tune the piano.

LL: Banana-Blueberry bread sounds wonderful !!


----------



## Andra

Good morning and Happy Friday!
It was 90 degrees when we left McAllen yesterday and it is 49 here in Austin today.
I took today off to recover from the week. I have an appointment with my trainer at the gym and then I have a massage and then I am going home and having a fire in my fireplace. It is a little too damp to sit in the backyard with the chiminea.
Have an excellent day!


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Good Morning

40 degrees, headed to sunny and breezy 70s. Today is my first day working at the _*Ash Meadows
National Wildlife Refuge*_ (part time volunteer). I am excited to be a part of this fascinating oasis.

Happy Friday to all


----------



## loonlover

Good morning.

48 this morning with an expected high in the mid 50s. We do have a freeze warning in effect for tonight.

Going to lunch with fellow retirees today, then working the Frankie Valli concert at the arena tonight. The show is over fairly early, but the Meet & Greet is after the show and may run until 11. Usually I have to stay until any after concert parties are over.

Hope your weekend gets off to a good start.


----------



## loonlover

Good morning.

28 degrees heading to 44 with fair skies.

Easy night last night. I did go in to the bowl and watch one number. The small crowd was very much into the show.

II working again tonight so I will be staying quiet. I also do have to make a produce run sometime today.The crisper drawer is looking rather sad.

Hope everyone is having a good weekend.


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Good Morning

The weatherguessers got it right.....we hit 31 overnight, but headed to sunny 70s. I had a wonderful first day at the Wildlife Refuge yesterday. My official position is Visitor Services, however there are many opportunities to be involved in various projects. It was a beautiful day and a very enthusiastic ranger dragged me through miles of back country trails, so I am a bit stiff today.

I think I have found the perfect retirement job.

Hope everyone is having a great weekend.

LL: Frankie Vallie is still alive !!?? Gasp....


----------



## *DrDLN* (dr.s.dhillon)

It's not too Sunny in California due to fires. Good morning to you all.


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Good Morning

Don't Forget to Remember ! .... and Have a Great Day.


----------



## loonlover

Good morning and please do take a moment to remember the past.

Chilly and cloudy this morning.

We went out for breakfast after II got home for work. Really strange for both of us to be out and about early. Now on to a few household chores while he sleeps awhile. He isn't scheduled to work again until after Thanksgiving. Guess I'll be doing some pushing on getting some things done around the house.

Hope everyone has a peaceful Sunday.


----------



## loonlover

Good morning.

We've reached our high of 41 for the day. It will be gloomy and rainy into the early afternoon hours. Around 3/4 inch of rain fell overnight. Looks like clearing leaves this year is not going to be easy.

I need to run an errand to pick up some prescriptions this morning, then some housework on the agenda. 

Hope everyone has a good day.


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Good Morning

Sunny, breezy 60s in the desert. I gave my first "Ranger Talk" at the Refuge yesterday, then drove to town for supplies...so no strenuous plans today.

Hope everyone's week is off to a good start.


----------



## Petra A. Bauer

Good morning from Berlin, Germany!
Summer is definitely over now. After sunny days till Nov. 8 2018, it rains nearly day and night as if to compensate all the dry days since April ;-)


----------



## loonlover

Good morning, and welcome Petra.

It is 32 degrees going to 42 for the day. The skies are still cloudy, but at least it isn't raining. 

I'm working a meeting this afternoon. I know who it is for, but do not know what time it will be over. I just take what ever hours are available as I won't work again until the 30th of this month.

Hope everyone has a great Tuesday.


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Good Morning

Nippy in the desert at the freezing mark, but warming up to the 60s later. Working on my old pickup truck and should have it back on the road today.

Have a great day and Welcome Petra !


----------



## Andra

Good morning (on NapCat time).  It's 35 and windy in Austin.  We are under a freeze warning for tonight into tomorrow.  I don't remember having a freeze before Thanksgiving so this is a little different.
We do have some sad news - I no longer have any kitties.  My 20-year-old kitty Jasmine went over the Rainbow Bridge on Sunday.  I am still sad, but very glad that I got to spend that much time with her.  Ginger is a little confused - she keeps running upstairs to check on the kitty and can'd find her.
Hope your week is going well.


----------



## Petra A. Bauer

loonlover said:


> Good morning, and welcome Petra.





NapCat (retired) said:


> Have a great day and Welcome Petra !


Thanks for the warm welcome, loonlover and NapCat!

Weather ist better today. But I don't care about bad weather, because my work out put was gigantic, yesterday, when it was raining


----------



## loonlover

Good morning.

28 degrees and a few snowflakes falling from the sky. But, you had to look close to see them. I don't remember snow in November very many times since we moved to Arkansas 41 years ago.

Housework and getting ready for a weekend trip on my agenda today.

Hope your day is a good one.


----------



## Andra

Good morning.  It was 25 degrees in Austin when I got up - 25 degrees!  Before Thanksgiving!!
Wow -just wow.


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Good Morning

Perfect day with sunny 70s. Major excitement....After replacing two fuel lines, my big old ranch truck is back in service, so I get to make a trash run to the dump ! Whoopee !!

Hope everyone is having a great day


----------



## loonlover

Good morning.

24 degrees with a little less than half an inch of snow on the ground. It won't take long to melt, tho, as we have sunny skies with an expected high in the 50s. It was rather pretty while it was falling, but it won't bother me if these are the only snowflakes we see this winter.

On our agenda today is a doctor's appt for II and packing for a short trip to Nashville to see friends.

Hope everyone enjoys their day.


----------



## Andra

Good morning.  It was up to 29 degrees this morning, but that is still weird.
Ginger gets super hyper when the weather is cold.  She get super snuggly too - she spent most of yesterday evening curled up on the arm of the recliner where I was sitting.
We are going to see the new Fantastic Beasts movie tonight.  We meant to watch the first one last night and then forgot about it.  Maybe I'll try to watch part of it at lunch time.

Stay warm and have a great day.


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Good Morning

Sunny 70s on queue as our desert Autumn continues. Lovely

I am off to work at the Refuge today.










Happy Friday Eve to all....


----------



## loonlover

Good morning.

We're to have sunny skies today with a return to some much warmer temperatures. Hopefully that will hold true for east of here also, as we are heading to Nashville for a couple of nights. We will be meeting our friends from the Atlanta area for a couple of days of visiting. 

Hope everyone's weekend gets off to a good start.

Andra, my sympathies on the loss of Jasmine and I apologize for not extending those sympathies earlier. It isn't easy to lose them at any age.


----------



## Andra

Happy Friday!
It was 37 this morning and today my car decides to tell me to be careful because there may be ice. It didn't do it yesterday when it was 29 or the day before when it was 25. It waited until today when it was 37. I'm not sure that I understand that logic.
We really enjoyed the new Fantastic Beasts movie yesterday. There were a lot of hints and nods to things that we already know about the Potterverse, and I'm sure that I didn't catch all of them.




loonlover said:


> Andra, my sympathies on the loss of Jasmine and I apologize for not extending those sympathies earlier. It isn't easy to lose them at any age.


Thanks LL. You are right. I know I was incredibly lucky to have her with me for over 20 years, but I wish I could have her back. It also feels really strange to not have any kitties at all. The is the first time in 23 years that I haven't had at least one kitty.


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Good Morning

Partly cloudy in the desert, headed to the 70s. My place looks like Oregon with lots of colorful leaves still on the trees, bright berries on the bushes and roses, mums, violets, etc in bloom. I hope to get the last of the Spring bulbs planted today. That has been a big job making up for years of neglect while I have been on the road for so many years. I had a wonderful day working at the Wildlife Refuge yesterday....I think I have found the perfect retirement "job" for me.

Happy Friday !!


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Good Morning

Sunny 70s in the desert with just a slight breeze. I should run into "town" for supplies, but may put it off until tomorrow. All pending on naptime !! giggle

I hope everyone is having a fun weekend.


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Good Morning

Sunny, breezy 38....headed to the 60s. I am off to "town" with the truck and trailer to pick up lots of fertilizer, mulch and other large items. I hope to get my Thanksgiving shopping done before the frenzied hoards.

Hope everyone is having a restful Sunday.


----------



## Andra

Good morning.
It's 45 in Austin today; at least it's not as windy as it was yesterday.  We stayed downtown Saturday night because we had show tickets and didn't plan on walking in high winds.  We only had light jackets with us...
I am glad I only have to be at work two days this week.
Have a good day.


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Good Morning

The Robins are here !! The Robins are here !!...enjoying (and getting drunk on) pyracantha berries. Their arrival usually means the end of autumn, but we still have fairly moderate conditions in the forecast and still lots of green leaves left on the trees. Not complaining in any way !!

Grocery shopping yesterday was like driving in Austin !! Gasp










This is a short week for most, so do not grieve over Monday and have a great day.


----------



## loonlover

Good afternoon.

I had an elective medical procedure done this morning. I was to be there at 6, they didn't take me back to pre-op until about 7:20, and I didn't wake up as fast as I usually do. By the time we picked up my prescriptions and the held mail, it was almost noon when we got home. But, if the procedure works like it should, it will have been worth it. I also had the presence of mind to get some beef stew out of the freezer for lunch so we didn't eat out again, or have to come home and prepare something.

Our trip to Nashville was very enjoyable except for 5 of the last 6 miles of our trip up on Friday. Due to an accident just before we arrived, it took us almost 2 1/2 hours to travel a little over 5 miles on the route to the hotel. We enjoyed visiting with our friends and took in an ice sculpture exhibit of "How The Grinch Stole Christmas" at Opryland. At the end of the Grinch exhibit, there was also a gorgeous ice sculpture nativity scene. The area was kept at 9 degrees so you did get a little chilled walking through the exhibit even wearing the big blue parkas they provided.

Hope everyone's week is off to a good start. For those getting ready for Thanksgiving,  please don't let yourself get too stressed.


----------



## loonlover

Good morning.

30 degrees heading to 53 or so with sunny skies.

After being out of town this weekend, we have to head to the grocery store today. I decided II could accompany me, even though I am allowed to drive after yesterday's procedure. I'll still probably take it easy today other than the grocery shopping. 

Hope everyone has a good day.


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Good Morning

Nippy at the freezing mark, but headed to the 60s. A breeze is whirling small yellow leaves through the branches....very pretty. Just putzin' today.

Have a great day !


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Good Morning

33 degrees headed to high 60s with increasing clouds and wind. I am off to work in the Wildlife Refuge today....far away from the maddening crowds of last minute Thanksgiving shoppers.

Be safe if you are traveling today and have a good one.


----------



## loonlover

Good morning and Happy Thanksgiving Eve.

We'll make it to the upper 50s today with some cloud cover.

I tweaked my back last night so will be taking it easy today. At least my plans for our dinner tomorrow is not a turkey and all the fixings.

Hope everyone has a good day.


----------



## loonlover

Good morning and Happy Thanksgiving.

We're to be in the 60s today. Not the temperatures for Thanksgiving of my childhood. But, we are a little south of where most of those were spent.

I'm not doing a really big meal today since it is just the two of us.

Hope everyone has an enjoyable day with family and friends.


----------



## NapCat (retired)




----------



## loonlover

Good morning.

We're in for a little rain today with a high in the 50s.

II working 3-11 today. Since my back is still bothering me, guess I won't get as much done around the house as I had planned on. Oh well, it'll still be there to do later.

Hope everyone has a good day.


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Good Morning

This is my favorite day of the year !! I stay safe and secure at home, behind locked gates and spend a great deal of time surfing the Internet watching Black Friday stampedes !! giggle










If you engage in "America's Running of the Bulls", please be careful !!!


----------



## loonlover

Good morning.

It is foggy here with a temp of 47. The forecast high for the day is 63.

II working 3-11 again today. Guess I'll putter around doing what little my back doesn't object to while he is at work. It doesn't like me doing some of the things I had planned on doing, though.

Hope your weekend is going well.


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Good Morning

Beautiful sunny day in the 60s. I am removing creosote bushes and tamarisk trees along a fence-line shelterbelt....big job.

Hope everyone is having a great weekend.


----------



## loonlover

Good morning.

55 degrees heading to 62 with some clouds in the sky.

We have to get out today to buy dog food and a couple of other items. Hoping my back doesn't cause me too much trouble getting in and out of the car. 

Hope everyone has a peaceful Sunday.


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Good Morning

Breezy and partly cloudy in the desert....headed to sub freezing tonight. I am taking a day off from heavy work. Reading, playing the piano and _napcatcatnappin' _on the agenda.

Hope everyone is having a restful Sunday.

*LL:*


----------



## loonlover

Good morning.

33 degrees with sunny skies and an expected high of 48.

Not much on the agenda. II will be prepping for a medical test tomorrow so should be quiet around here. I'll only have to feed myself so that should be easy.

Hope everyone's week is off to a good start.

Thanks NapCat. It is getting better every day.


----------



## Andra

Good morning.  I am back at work after being off for the holidays.  We've got sunny skies and temps in the 40s to start the day.
I am trying to get the pest control company to come out and spray for fleas while also trying to figure out what bulb I need to purchase to get one of my turn signals on the car working again...  The owner's manual explains how to change the bulb so I may try it myself instead of heading to the dealership - unless it's a proprietary lamp.
I hope you all had a wonderful Thanksgiving.

Have a great week.


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Good Morning

Crisp, but sunny morning in the desert....warming up to the 60s later. Still trying to clean out my office, but to too many distractions down Memory Lane make progress slow.

Happy Monday and have a great week.


----------



## loonlover

Good morning.

28 degrees heading to the 50s.

II has the dreaded colonoscopy today so we'll be leaving the house early enough to have to clear frost off the car. Don't do that very often anymore.

Hope everyone has a good day.


----------



## Andra

Good morning.  It was 31 and nippy this morning.
I was able to change the bulb in my turn signal!!  And the pest company is coming out Thursday to treat for fleas.  I do think I am getting it under control with diatomaceous earth and 2x daily vacuuming, but I'm willing to have some expert assistance.
I had my colonoscopy on the 12th.  I hope II's goes well.

Happy Tuesday!


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Good Morning

Partly cloudy 60s and I am off to the Wildlife Refuge for a lecture and field trip on the local wetlands....should be a fun day.
'
Hope everyone's week is going well.


----------



## loonlover

Good morning.

28 degrees and heading to 60 with sunny skies.

My back is much better, but I don't intend to push it so won't be attacking the fallen leaves any time soon. There are a couple of errands to be done today. Otherwise, it will just be another quiet day around the house, just the way we like them.

Hope everyone has a good day.


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Good Morning

31 degrees, but headed to cloudy, low 60s with rain this evening. Yesterday's field trip was interesting and fun, but exhausting. Today is my regular workday in the Refuge Visitor Center....should be slow.

Have a great day.


----------



## Andra

Good morning.  It's 48 and sunny today, but we are headed for the 70s this afternoon.

We've almost made it to the halfway point in the week!

Be excellent to each other.


----------



## loonlover

Good morning.

We're back to warmer weather with an overnight low of 55 and heading to 65 for a high. Possibility of thunderstorms tonight and tomorrow.

II working the first of 3 nights in a row tonight so I'll be doing quiet chores this morning. No major plans today other than a couple of loads of laundry.

Have a good day.


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Good Morning

I am headed to Las Vegas for a three day mini-vaction with two couples flying in from out of town. Cold temperatures, high winds and heavy rain in the forecast. So we will likely be doing the "Casino Crawl" to hide from the weather. StilL, it should be a fun time with dear friends.










Have a great day.


----------



## Andra

Happy Friday!  It's 67 and sunny in Austin.  We are supposed to get up into the 70s again today.
My war on the fleas may be over - I won 

Have an excellent weekend.


----------



## loonlover

Good morning.

66 degrees heading to 70 or so with the possibility of thunderstorms this afternoon through the evening hours.

Steve Martin and Martin Short at the arena tonight. I'm expecting a fairly quiet evening. II got his schedule for December last night. It looks like he'll be working a lot more this month than I will.

My back is much better although there are still a couple of things I have to do carefully. Maybe by the end of the weekend, even those things won't be a problem.

Hope your weekend gets off to a good start.


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Good Morning

I drove through two hours of heavy rain driving to Las Vegas yesterday...today it will only be in the 40s and cloudy.....snow on the mountains !! My friends and I are off for a day of frolic !

Happy Friday


----------



## loonlover

Good morning.

59 degrees going to 68 with fair skies. We received a little over one and a half inches of rain yesterday evening. We didn't have any severe storms hit where we live, but haven't checked the news so don't know about the rest of the state.

Breaking Benjamin and Five Finger Death Punch along with 2 other bands at the arena tonight. I'm sure I'll be much busier than I was last night. It will also be a much later night as the show isn't supposed to be over until 11. Oh well, come the middle of the month, I'll have almost a month off before the first show in January.

Enjoy your weekend!


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Good Morning from Las Vegas

Beautiful clear day on queue....the mountains are brilliant and snow capped after the rain/snow on Thursday. My friends and I are having a wonderful visit seeing all the Christmas displays and eating too much.










Hope everyone is having a fun weekend.


----------



## loonlover

Good morning.

Looks like a pretty day in store with sunny skies and a high near 60.

Late and busy night last night, but II did take me out for breakfast this morning before he went to bed. Our schedule at the arena this next week will be interesting as there is a 2-day trade show followed by a comedy show on Friday night. Some early mornings definitely in store for me.

Hope everyone has a peaceful Sunday.


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Good Morning

Nippy in Las Vegas and only reaching the 50s. After breakfast, I will be driving my friends to the airport so they can return to Dallas and I will be headed home.










It has been a fun visit, but after three days, I am homesick. How did I ever spend all those years on the road ? Retirement must be working !

Hope everyone is having a restful Sunday


----------



## loonlover

Good morning.

We're back to some cooler temperatures, starting out at 33 this morning and expecting a high in the upper 50s. Not bad for December 3.

The poodle has an appointment with the vet today and II working 11-7 tonight so this morning will be spent keeping quiet and then some catching up on some housework that my back will finally allow me to do this evening.

Hope your week is off to a good start.


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Good Morning and Happy Monday

Sub-freezing temperatures overnight, but headed to the 50s. Beautiful clear blue sky.

We are having a going away Pot Luck for my supervisor at the Wildlife Refuge who is transferring to Alaska. I have had chili simmering all night.....smells wonderful !

Hope everyone's week is off to a good start.


----------



## Andra

Good morning!  It was in the 40s when I got up and it's hovering around 60 with sunshine right now.
I got a slow start to the day because DH is having problems with his Achilles tendon again and can't move around very well.  Now I am just playing catch-up.  I feel like a hamster on a wheel.

Have a good day.


----------



## Andra

Good morning.  We have temps in the 40s again this morning, but I think it's supposed to end up like yesterday.
I got DH to see our regular doctor and he was referred to a podiatrist.  So now we wait for them to call.  He also sent to PT.  We don't think he's torn anything, but apparently that is a hard one to rehab...  At least the stretches are similar to the ones for plantar fasciitis.
Have an excellent day!


----------



## loonlover

Good morning.

it was 28 degrees when I awoke this morning. We're already up to 36 degrees but will only warm up another 10 degrees or so.

II worked last night, then had an 8:15 doctor's appointment this morning. I have one at 1:00 this afternoon. Not sure he'll be awake enough to go with me. I'm ready to be through with doctor visits for a little while, although I still have a dental appointment this month.

Andra, hope the podiatrist can help your husband. I swear by mine, even though I did end up having to have surgery on my Achilles tendon. Here's hoping the PT helps.

Hope everyone has a good day.


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Good Morning

Cool, cloudy and breezy in the desert. This is the first day in a couple of weeks that I do not have anything scheduled and am looking forward to a PJ Day ! May light a fire in the fireplace and write some Christmas cards....

Hope everyone is having a good week.


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Good Morning

Another cool and cloudy day in the desert....I am off to work at the Wildlife Refuge today. I do not expect too many visitors, but the birds will be there.

Have a great day.


----------



## Andra

Good morning.
Governor Abbott called for a day of mourning for former President George HW Bush today, so state agencies are running with a skeleton crew. I volunteered to work today since DH has both a PT appointment and a podiatrist appointment tomorrow. We are hoping for at least a proper diagnosis so we know what we are dealing with. He's got one of those little knee scooters to help him get around and I think that helps, but it would be nice to get the inflammation under control.



loonlover said:


> Andra, hope the podiatrist can help your husband. I swear by mine, even though I did end up having to have surgery on my Achilles tendon. Here's hoping the PT helps.


Thanks. I am hoping we can do it without surgery. But we have met our out of pocket max in medical this year, so if surgery is necessary I'd rather do it this year.


----------



## loonlover

Good afternoon.

I worked a welding trade show this morning with an early call time and will be doing the same tomorrow. Today was for welding students and I clicked in almost 1400 students and teachers. It probably won't be quite as hectic tomorrow as it is for welders and their companies. They serve lunch to all those they invite so lunch time will be the busiest time of day.  But, hey, I get fed also. It is always a fun show to work.

Hope everyone had a good day.


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Good Morning

Light rain in the valley and snow in the mountains.....special treat for we desert folks !! I will be hovering near the fireplace today.

I hope everyone's week is going well


----------



## Andra

Good morning.  It's 51 and nasty in Austin this Friday morning.  We are under a flash flood warning through tomorrow.

DH's appointments went well yesterday.  The podiatrist says that he has strained his Achilles and it will take at least three months of working hard at stretching and such to get back to normal.  That's not exactly what DH wanted to hear, but it's better than hearing that he tore the Achilles and needs surgery - so I'll take it.
PT was also good.  They are going to work more on his flexibility overall and try to get the calf muscles to loosen up.  I think that makes sense because my boss also has Achilles problems and he says that PT actually made his worse when they tried to work directly with the Achilles.  I'm hopeful for a good outcome.
We have a contractor coming out this afternoon to install grab bars in the bathroom to make it easier for him to get around.  He's pretty dangerous with the knee scooter.  We also got a temporary handicap placard so he can park closer to the building when he goes to work.

I need a nap.

Have a wonderful Friday and an awesome weekend.


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Andra said:


> I need a nap.


_
Now you are talking !!

Hope your husband gets out of the hobbling stage soon.....Is an Austinite on a scooter as scary as an Austinite in a car ! ?? Giggle_


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Good Morning

We had light, steady rain throughout the night which was wonderful. Things will be soggy for a few days, so indoor projects (including naps) will be on the agenda.

We have a new resident at the Lighthouse ranch...a young Bobcat ! Pretty critter. She was on the deck all night helping herself to cat food.

Happy Friday and don't forget to remember


----------



## loonlover

Good morning.

I guess getting up early four days in a row has me thinking I should do that everyday. I really had hoped to sleep a little longer after the over 14 1/2 hour day I put in yesterday. It wasn't a hard day; I mostly just sat an monitored traffic coming into the box office during the day, then my normal position during the show last night. It was a comedy show, so pretty easy for me, but I also wouldn't have complained if it had ended at the time they said it would end.

We're in for a cold rain all day with the possibility of some wintry mix late. We're sure hoping that the below freezing temps stay to the north of us.

Andra, hope the therapy does the trick. And yes, those knee scooters can be a little dangerous, especially if you get to going too fast. The arena was a fun place to let loose on it, I'll admit.

Hope everyone has a good weekend and stays safe if you are in the path of the storm.


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Good Morning

Partly cloudy with highs in the 60s and 30s at night....that is pleasant weather for outdoor work , Although the ground is still soggy from two days of steady rain (NOT complaining).

Hope everyone is having a good weekend.


----------



## loonlover

Good morning.

32 degrees with cloudy skies and an expected high of around 45. A couple of inches of rain fell yesterday, but we didn't get any of the ice or snow where we live. When II got off work at 11 last night in North Little Rock he said the roads were just wet as he came home.

A little catching up today around the house as both of us have a couple of days off together. I'm also planning on making a big pot of chili.

Hope everyone has a peaceful Sunday.


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Good Morning

Beautiful sunny 70s in the desert. I am off to "town" for groceries and some bedding plants.

My Bobcat (named Roberta) is still making herself very much at home...she is very tame (...but I am sure quite lethal). She really wants to come in the house, even tried to jump in a (closed) window. No sign of the cats....hopefully they are laying low somewhere.










Hope everyone is having a restful Sunday


----------



## loonlover

Good morning.

Rather chilly at 25 degrees with an expected high of 48 or so. Glad I don't have to get out early this morning as there is a rather heavy coat of frost on the car. Not something I have to deal with very often anymore 

I have some errands to run today and hope to get a little more decorating done. And there is always laundry to do.

Hope everyone's week is off to a good start.


----------



## Andra

Good morning. It was 34 when I got up. It's up to 38 right now and we have bright sunshine. That is very welcome after the dreary weather we had at the end of last week.
DH went back to work today complete with walking boot, cane, and handicap placard for truck. He left the scooter at home because it's just hard to get in and out of the truck. If he has to move around too much today he may have to rethink that plan. He's also looking for a laptop bag on wheels to replace his backpack for a while.



NapCat (retired) said:


> _
> Hope your husband gets out of the hobbling stage soon.....Is an Austinite on a scooter as scary as an Austinite in a car ! ?? Giggle_


Well - he is for sure! Ginger is quickly learning to get out of his way.

It's exciting that you have a bobcat hanging around NapCat. I think they are sooo pretty.

Have a great week.


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Good Morning

38 and cloudy in the desert...should see sun this afternoon. I need to go to the Post Office and Dump today....will probably visit some friends while I am out.

Hope everyone's week is off to a great start !!


----------



## loonlover

Good morning.

26 degrees heading to a high of 57. I plan on waiting a little while before I head to the grocery store.

More decorating than I expected was done yesterday. II also brought in some tubs of ornaments. Now to get them on the tree. We might make the place look a little more like Christmas, after all.

Sesame Street Live at the arena tomorrow for 2 performances, one at 11:30 AM and the next one not until 6:30 PM. I don't know yet if I'll be coming home between the shows or not. If I am not needed to stay and babysit the lobby, then I might just decide to go shopping instead of driving all the way home for a couple of hours.

Hope everyone has a great Tuesday.


----------



## Andra

Good morning.  34 and sort of sunny in Austin today.  We got up to 60 yesterday and are projected to be in that neighborhood today as well.  It was really nice to have sunshine after the dreary weather of last week.
We are headed to the state Capitol this morning to set up the office for our legislative liason.  I hate going downtown, but at least a co-worker is driving 

Have a great day!


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Good Morning

Sunny, breezy 60s with yellow and red leaves falling, birds singing, wind chimes chiming......just delightful. It would be a shame to ruin this setting by doing any work !!

Hope everyone is having a great day


----------



## AmyWaz

Wow this thread has been going for over 10 years! First post here.  

Cold cold cold in Milwaukee, Wisconsin! But the sun is finally peeking out!  It's 31 degrees and I see snow on the radar.


----------



## *DrDLN* (dr.s.dhillon)

Good morning you all from CA. The sun is out after few days of foggy weather.....


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Good Morning and welcome to AMYWAZ and the Doc

Right at the freezing mark in the desert this morning, but headed to sunny 60s. I am off to work at the Wildlife Refuge today. Should be delightful.

Hope everyone is having a good week


----------



## loonlover

Good morning.

53 degrees heading to 57 with rain and thunderstorms possible for the next 2 days.

Cookie baking in my plans for today. II off today but will probably sleep as he works the next Friday and Saturday nights. I have a couple of days off, then work one last event Saturday before almost 5 weeks of no events at the arena. I am looking forward to Sunday.

Hope everyone is doing well. Have a good day.


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Good Morning

We had some very high winds yesterday, so it looks like most of the leaves are now off the trees....sigh. Headed to sunny 60s today and I am off to the Wildlife Refuge.

Have a great day, all


----------



## marcuspaulobr

I'm brazilian. I live in Rio de Janeiro and it's very hot here.

Brazil is becoming a conservative country thanks to Bolsonaro and Trump, but the game will turn!


----------



## loonlover

Good morning.

It is 53 degrees and will stay that for most of the day with rain and possible thunderstorms later this morning. We received over 2 1/2 inches of rain yesterday. 

I made 3 kinds of cookies yesterday and plan on sharing some of those at work. Today, I might just get some more ornaments hung on the tree while II sleeps. We are definitely looking forward to less going on at the arena for a short time, although he will work some even when no events are happening.

Hope your Friday is a good one and your weekend gets off to a good start.


----------



## Andra

Happy Friday!!
It's 44 and very blustery in Austin today.  The winds are strong enough that I felt them even when driving the Camaro.  That is pretty unusual since it's so low and aerodynamic.
The last two days our group at work was at a retreat up near Burnet in the country.  It was really nice to get away for a bit and I really enjoyed the "commute" of walking from our bunk to the meeting hall instead of my regular drive.

Have a great day and an excellent weekend!


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Good Morning

Clouds moved in overnight which made viewing the Geminid Meteor Shower impossible...a shame is it was forecast to be spectacular this year. Overcast makes the 40 degrees feel very nippy, so I have a nice fire going in the fireplace, Coffee and Kindle at the ready.

Happy Friday....I hope everyone has fun weekend plans.


----------



## loonlover

Good morning.

45 degrees heading to 54 today with cloudy skies, but no rain in the forecast. Another couple of inches of rain fell yesterday. I'm hoping we stay dry for a few days.

Razorback basketball at the arena tonight. They've been playing pretty well so far,so I expect a near sell out crowd even for a non-conference game. They only play one game in the LR area so it does generate some excitement. And since alcohol sales will be allowed, I expect to be somewhat busy. 

Hope everyone is having a good weekend. Don't get too caught up in the rush of the season and forget to enjoy the season.


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Good Morning

An incredibly lovely day in the desert. Sunny 70s with absolute silence. Window washing and leaf raking on queue for me.

Hope everyone is having a great weekend.


----------



## loonlover

Good morning.

46 degrees heading to 61. Not sure that will happen as the sun is still not shining brightly out there. I did see the moon on the way home last night. It seems like it had been a long time since it was clear when I came home.

The Razorbacks won last night so most everyone went home happy. A fairly easy night without a lot of calls. 

Hope everyone has a peaceful Sunday.


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Good Morning

Nippy, but sunny in the desert. I slept in late after getting a lot of work done yesterday, but there are still more leaves and dirty windows waiting for me.

Hope everyone is having a restful Sunday


----------



## Andra

Good morning.  It's 48 in Austin to start the week.  We are supposed to see some sun today - that will be nice.
Traffic was worse than usual today.  It's like everyone left their brains at home.  I'm glad it's the last Monday I have to drive to work this year.  We have next Monday off for Christmas and the following one for New Year's...  Maybe things will get back to normal after the first.
Have a great week.


----------



## loonlover

Good morning.

38 degrees but we should warm up nicely to the upper 50s. Dense fog this morning. I think it will be mostly gone before I head to the grocery store.

We plan on finishing the decorating today. It won't be spread throughout the house as much as some years, but at least we will enjoy the way the living room looks.

Hope everyone has a great day.


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Good Morning and Happy Monday

Well washing windows yesterday worked....today it is cloudy with sprinkles...just enough to mess up the windows again.....sigh. It is breezy and chilly, so I will likely do some decluttering in my office.

Hope everyone's week goes well.


----------



## Andra

Good morning.  It's 37 and foggy in Austin this morning.  We are supposed to get up in the 60s this afternoon again.  That will be nice.  I'm glad we rarely have fog like this - can you imagine Austin traffic if it was frequently foggy?!?
We go see Die Hard at Alamo Drafthouse tonight.  Watching it during the holidays has become a thing in the past few years.
Have an excellent day.


----------



## loonlover

Good morning.

40 and cloudy but heading to 59. Should be a pleasant day overall.

Dental check up early this afternoon; otherwise no defined objectives on the agenda.

Hope everyone has a good day.


----------



## Rena Latch

Good morning! It's a balmy 40 here in Nashville. Partly cloudy, slightly windy... Not too cold for mid December.


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Good Morning and Welcome Rena !

Beautiful desert sunrise...37, but headed to the 60s. I am going to make a "town" run for supplies....It is such a beautiful day, I think I will take the "off road" route.










It is hard to believe I ever survived Austin traffic ! giggle

Have a great day.


----------



## loonlover

Good morning.

48 going to 52 with the possibility of rain showers this evening. 

A couple of errands to run today. Yesterday we finally brought in the rest of the tubs of ornaments and have put some more on the tree as well as finally found the ornament hooks so I could decorate the mini trees we have. I think I'm done for this year. I am going to try to organize the decorations better before we put this away in January. Then, maybe it'll be easier next year to decorate the whole house as I've done in the past.

Hope everyone has a good nday


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Good Morning

I work at the Wildlife Refuge today where we will have sunny 60s. I picked up a poinsettia for the desk and baked two pumpkin/gingersnap cheesecakes to get the Christmas spirit going a bit.










Hope everyone has a great day.


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Good Morning

Another nice day on queue and I am headed back to the Refuge....The Christmas crowds are just overwhelming us.....20 visitors yesterday !! giggle

Have a great day !


----------



## Andra

Good morning.  It's sunny and mid 50s in Austin this morning.  We are slated for highs in the 60s with "lots of sun."  This is really nice after the last two dreary days.
I just have to get through today and half of tomorrow and I'm on vacation for a few days.  I inherited maintaining our internal web pages when someone retired several months ago and this week I am working on some layout changes because the depeartment had some reorganizing changes.  This is more than I usually have to do so I am being very careful...

Have an awesome day.


----------



## loonlover

Good morning.

It is cloudy and with temps in the 50s today.

II expressed a desire for waffles so I fixed pumpkin waffles and sausage patties for breakfast. Cooked enough that there are waffles in the freezer for future meals, which might mean breakfast, might not.

The car was slightly past due for an oil change so we took care of that chore this morning. I may make a foray to the nearby outlet mall this afternoon just cause I can. Otherwise, a typical day of mostly doing what we please.

Hope everyone is having a good day.


----------



## Andra

Happy Friday!  The weather is much like yesterday.  The difference today is that I get off work early so I can get outside and enjoy it.
The big thing on my list is to get to the tax office and pay the property taxes before I run out of year.

Have a wonderful day.


----------



## loonlover

Good morning.

Looks like a fairly nice day in store with a high of 53 and some sunshine.

Not sure what mischief I'll get up to today. I'm sure I can find something, though.

Hope your Friday is a good one heading in to the start of a long weekend for a lot of people.


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Good Morning and Happy Friday

Overcast and nippy in the desert, so today's agenda is housecleaning and reading/napping next to the fireplace. Hope everyone has fun weekend plans....if you are doing last minute holiday shopping, beware of the frenzied mobs !!!










Have a great day


----------



## loonlover

Good morning.

29 degrees heading to 61 today with sunny skies. Sounds like it will be a beautiful day.

II working 3-11 today so I plan on doing housework while he is gone. Might have to step outside for a bit, though.

Have a wonderful weekend.


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Good Morning

70 beautiful degrees in the desert under sunny skies. I have been trying to do pruning, but somehow end up just sitting, watching the birds....so much better than clawing through malls packed with shoppers !










Hope everyone is having a wonderful and safe weekend.


----------



## loonlover

Good morning.

43 degrees heading to 54 with clear skies but windy conditions. Will not feel nearly as nice out as it did yesterday.

I vacuumed and mopped floors yesterday along with a few other chores. So, today will be a trip for last minute items at the grocery store and probably not much else.

Hope everyone has a peaceful Sunday.


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Good Morning

Crisp and Nippy morning in the desert with lots of colorful leaves everywhere....looks more like Oregon than Nevada........getting in the Spirit !










Hope everyone is having a restful Sunday


----------



## loonlover

Good morning and Happy Christmas Eve.

Cold this morning but we have clear skies and will warm up to the mid 50s. Very pleasant to someone who grew up where Christmas was always cold.

I'll be doing a little food prep today and we plan a quiet evening. Still following our family tradition of appetizers for the food on Christmas Eve, even when it is just the two of us.

Hope everyone has a good day.


----------



## NapCat (retired)

_....finally have all my Christmas decorations finished !!!








_


----------



## loonlover

Good morning and Merry Christmas.

We're up early for some reason, although II will have to nap later as he is working the overnight shift.

We'll have a nice dinner today and probably talk to our sons. We sort of enjoy having a quiet celebration of the season.

Hope everyone has a wonderful day.


----------



## crebel

Good morning and Merry Christmas to all!


----------



## NapCat (retired)

MERRY CHRISTMAS


----------



## Andra

Merry Christmas!!


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Good Morning

I hope Santa was good to everyone. Breezy 50s in the desert and I am off to work in the Wildlife Refuge. As Death Valley National Park is closed for the government shutdown, I doubt if we will have any visitors today, but I certainly have projects to work on.

Hope everyone has a great day.


----------



## Andra

Good morning. It is 63 and wet in Austin today. I am enjoying my last Christmas vacation day; I have to go back to work tomorrow.
We had a nice holiday. I went to San Antonio with my mom and my brother and his family. My niece and I went to see Trans-Siberian Orchestra on Sunday. They were awesome as usual. 
DH stayed at his mom's with Ginger. We were afraid SA meant too much walking on his strained Achilles. Hopefully he can go next time.
Have a great day!


----------



## loonlover

Good morning and Happy Boxing Day! One of those holidays I experienced for a couple of years while living in Canada 50 years ago.

I ventured out to the after Christmas sales this morning. No real crowds, and I did find a couple of things I wanted but wouldn't have paid full price for. 

We'll be in the 60s today with rain coming in this evening. 

Hope everyone is having a good day after Christmas.


----------



## loonlover

Good morning.

56 degrees and rain that should last until about noon. A wind advisory also in effect. Not much going on out there at the moment except light rainfall.

One grocery errand to run today, otherwise no definite plans.

Hope everyone has a good day.


----------



## Andra

Good morning.  We had nasty weather yesterday.  It was wet and dreary all day.  Then we had a line of storms go through after 10pm.  I didn't sleep very well...
Back at work today and it's quiet so far.  I hope it stays that way.
Have a great day.


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Good Morning

The forecast is for sunny, but very windy 50s in the desert for the next two days. Turns out the government is making us close the Wildlife Refuge....I am not sure why volunteers cannot work. 

Looks like a couple of days next to the fireplace for 'da Cat

Hope everyone is well.


----------



## loonlover

Good morning.

34 degrees heading to 53 or so with sunny skies.

Nothing major planned today; I'll just see what I can find to get into.

Hope everyone has a good day.


----------



## Andra

Happy Friday!  It's 40 and windy in Austin this morning.  We are supposed to be sunny today, but the temperature is only supposed to get in the high 50s.  That is quite a change from last week when we were close to 80 right before Christmas.

Have a wonderful weekend.


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Good Morning

Low temperatures and high winds are making for 25 degree chill factors in the desert......brrr.
Today will be spent near the fireplace testing the fuzzy slippers Santa brought !

Hope everyone is having a great Friday.


----------



## loonlover

Good morning.

Chilly here at 30 degrees and the expected high is to be 43. But it will be sunny.

I need to spend some time clearing leaves today, but haven't convinced myself that will happen yet. II working 3-11 so I'll be on my own whatever I decide to do.

Hope your weekend is going well.


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Good Morning

I am pretty much on the same page as LL only slightly warmer in the 50s...the past few days of wind have undone much of my outdoor work....leaves and debris everywhere, car and windows covered with dusty water-spots. But it is a lovely day with lots of birds so it will be nice working outside.

Hope everyone is having a great day


----------



## loonlover

Good morning.

34 going to 47 with rain beginning this afternoon and going through tomorrow. But at least it isn't snow.

Hope everyone has a peaceful Sunday.


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Good Morning

Brrrr 21 in the desert....the birds are ice skating on their birdbaths !!! Hopefully we will make it to the 50s under sunny skies later. I am making a nice Sunday breakfast....enjoying the fireplace and view of snow-capped mountains.

I hope to get more pruning finished this afternoon.

Hope everyone is having a restful Sunday


----------



## loonlover

Good morning.

Rain, rain, and more rain but it is supposed to end around 11. Temps will be in the low 50s this afternoon.

We have no plans for celebrating tonight. I might or might not try to be awake at midnight.

Hope everyone has a good day.


----------



## NapCat (retired)

_ ...Farewell 2018_


----------



## loonlover

Good morning and Happy New Year.

Hope it is an exciting year for all.


----------



## Andra

Happy New Year!
We stayed home last night but stayed up to ring it in. So why am I awake now? A silly doggie was ready to be awake and she is very convincing.
We had sun and 60-degree temps yesterday. Today we are back to cloudy and 40.

Have a great day to start the year off right!


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Good Morning and Happy New Year

Good Omen for 2019.....there was a Golden Eagle sitting on a branch over the deck when I got up this morning. I stayed up long enough to watch the ball drop in Times Square....gosh, those people looked cold and miserable in the rain !!

Chill Factor of 15 in the desert...definitely a fireplace and flannel PJ Day.

Hope everyone's year starts off well !


----------



## loonlover

Good morning.

39 degrees with an expected high of only 41. Rain possible for most of the day.

II's truck wouldn't start last night when he got off work so we'll be heading to the arena this morning to replace the battery. At least we are hoping that is all it will take. Vehicle shopping planned for this year but we were hoping to wait just a bit longer before it had to be done.

Other than getting his truck home, grocery shopping and some laundry might get done.

Hope everyone has a good day


----------



## Andra

Good morning.  It is cold and wet and nasty in Austin today.  We started out at 34 and are only supposed to get up to 41.  Did I mention that it was also wet?  Part of the problem with rain in Austin is that most of the older roads do not have lane markers that are visible in the dark and wet.  So you basically have to hope for the best; that's not really a good way to start the day.
I'm back at work and already planning for a fire when I get home.

Have a great day!


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Good Morning

Nippy, but a beautiful desert morning. I have some friends coming over tonight and we plan to sit next to the fireplace and solve all the world's problems !!

Hope everyone's week is going well.


----------



## loonlover

Good morning.

40 degrees and going to 43 with rain forecast for this afternoon through late tomorrow morning. I would really like the ponds in the yard to have a chance to dry up some. But, I am very thankful we aren't receiving frozen precipitation.

A new battery solved the problem with II's truck. It only took us a couple of hours to get that changed out and be back home.

I have a doctor's appointment today. Otherwise, I hope to get some more of the Christmas decorations organized and ready to put away.

Hope you have a wonderful Thursday.


----------



## Andra

Good morning.  We have another miserable start today.  It's 35 and wet, but we are supposed to warm up a little and dry out some by then end of the day.  I think it's going to take longer than that for the puddles in the back yard to dry out, but I'll take a break in the rain for a bit.
I started a fire as soon as I got home yesterday - I really enjoyed that 

Have a great day before Friday.


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Good Morning

Beautiful sunny desert day headed to mid 50s....dozens of robins have stripped all the orange berries off the pyracanta bushes....it makes them punch drunk and goofy. Funny Had a woinderful visit with my friends last night....squash soup and cornbread.

Hope everyone is having a great day.


----------



## loonlover

Good morning.

It looks we will be dry for a couple of days and maybe we'll have some sunshine today to go along with our high of 51. Sure would be nice, I'm tired of feeling soggy.

However, it does appear that the goldfinch have returned. This is the latest in the winter for me to have to start filling bird feeders daily. Up to this point, I could sometimes go 2-3 days between fillings.

My doctor's appt. yesterday was a follow up to the procedure I had done in November. I don't have to see him again until December. Very pleased about that.

Hope everyone's day is a good one and your weekend gets off to a pleasant start.


----------



## Andra

Happy Friday!
It is sunny and 51 in Austin today.  It is very nice to have sunshine instead of all the wet!

Have a great weekend.


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Good Morning and Happy Friday

Beautiful sunny desert day. I may drive into "town" for a few groceries, but mainly to do a little off-roading to enjoy the day.

Hope everyone has fun weekend plans.


----------



## geoffthomas

Good Evening (late evening).
It has been cold and wet here in the MidAtlantic.
We had a nice Christmas with family at our house.
Happy New Year.  We did not stay up for the drop of the ball,either.
Jan 3 was my 75th birthday.  Just glad for the good health that I am enjoying. My wife too.
I think of you guys all the time.  It appears that this little group is doing well.
Let's keep it up.


----------



## loonlover

Good morning.

Good to hear from you, Geoff and belated birthday wishes.

30 degrees with a fairly heavy frost on the car. Glad I don't plan on getting out this morning. We are to have sunshine today and a high around 61. 

We're trying to get the Christmas decorations put away in a more organized manner than we've managed some years. I think we've made enough progress that we might even get them put back out in the shop today. That's the plan, anyway.

Hope everyone is ready for a nice weekend, whatever their plans.


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Good Morning and Happy Birthday Geoff.....it is always a treat when you drop in. Glad things are well in your world.

The desert is nippy this morning with clouds and a chance of showers later. Think I will spend a few hours sitting at the piano working on a new Sonata I am in love with










Hope everyone is having a fun weekend.


----------



## loonlover

Good morning.

38 degrees with partly cloudy skies and a high of 65 expected.

We made good progress on organizing the Christmas decorations yesterday. Maybe I'll sort through the last of the miscellaneous stuff today. (We have way too many Hallmark ornaments series.)

Hope everyone has a peaceful Sunday.


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Good Morning

Nippy, Cloudy, Windy, Rainy......What a treat for we desert folk !

I have friends coming over later for coffee, cheesecake and gossip.

Hope everyone is having a restful Sunday


----------



## mlewis78

geoffthomas said:


> Good Evening (late evening).
> It has been cold and wet here in the MidAtlantic.
> We had a nice Christmas with family at our house.
> Happy New Year. We did not stay up for the drop of the ball,either.
> Jan 3 was my 75th birthday. Just glad for the good health that I am enjoying. My wife too.
> I think of you guys all the time. It appears that this little group is doing well.
> Let's keep it up.


Belated Happy Birthday, Geoff. Glad to hear that you and your wife are in good health.


----------



## loonlover

Good morning.

55 degrees and heading to 65 with cloudy skies. But, it looks like we aren't to have any rain until Friday. Maybe we'll be able to tackle the leaves this week.

Most of the Christmas decorations are out to the shop. Now for getting them put up in the loft. Laundry needs to be tackled to day also.

Hope everyone's week is off to a good start.


----------



## Andra

Good morning.  It's 65 and damp in Austin this morning, but we are supposed to be 74 and sunny by the time I leave the office.
We spent the weekend rearranging the exercise room at the house.  It's definitely easier to get to the larger pieces of equipment in there now.

Nice to see you Geoff.  I hope you had an excellent birthday.

Have a great week.


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Good Morning

50s and overcast in the desert....I am planning a lazy day (or at last as much as someone named _"NAPCAT"_ can plan to be lazy...giggle).

Happy Monday. I hope everyone's week is off to a good start.


----------



## Guest

Good Morning from the beautiful beaches of El Nido, Palawan, Philippines.


----------



## loonlover

Good morning. 

Welcome to kindlemewithkindness. Love your user name.

Cloudy and foggy this morning but still really warm for January. 

No plans for the day other than whatever I decide to get up to. Another week before either of us works. After many years of being on different schedules, we're enjoying our time together when we are off.

Hope everyone has a good day.


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Good Morning

Cool, Cloudy and Windy in the desert. I was cleaning out bedroom closets at 3 AM (duh...why ??) and will probably finish that up today.

Hope everyone has a great day and welcome to our new friend from the Philippines !!


----------



## Andra

I missed the morning somehow...
It was cool and foggy on the drive in.  We did have sunshine and 70-degree weather yesterday and are slated to repeat it today.  It's kinda nice to have a warm, sunny day thrown into winter occasionally.
Hope all is well with everyone.


----------



## loonlover

Good morning.

31 degrees and heading to the 50s with sunshine. I'll take it.

I missed a haircut appointment yesterday because I thought it was for today. Luckily, she could get me in this morning, anyway. I had it in my head it was for Wednesday, not Tuesday. After the appointment, I need to buy bird seed as the gold finch are finally here in an abundant number that I need to fill the feeders daily. There still aren't enough for me to have to fill them more than once daily, however.

Hope everyone has a good day.


----------



## Andra

Good morning.  50 degrees and clear in Austin today.  It was a pleasant drive without the fog 

We are supposed to stay colder today.  It's DH's birthday and he still hasn't decided what he wants to do for dinner tonight.  He is trying to get me to take him to Alamo Drafthouse to watch that animated Spider-Man movie.  I love him an awful lot, but I really don't want to go watch that movie...  We'll see what happens after work today.

Be Excellent to each other!


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Good Morning

Sunny 60s in the desert and I am fussin' in the gardens. LL: Lots of goldfinches here also. Mine go crazy over Thistle (Nyjer seed).

Hope everyone is having a great day, especially the Austin birthday boy....Enjoy the movie !!


----------



## loonlover

Good morning.

A little colder at 24 than I was expecting this morning, but it will warm up to the upper 40s with some sunshine.

My plan is to work on clearing some leaves this morning. I know I won't be able to get a lot done, but maybe I can clear them away from the back fence and move some others so they don't get washed to the fence when it starts raining again tomorrow.

NapCat, I put out nyger seed the first few years I had birdfeeders, but the goldfinch got so they ignored it. So I stick with mostly sunflower seed now. It might me time to try the nyger again.

Hope everyone is having a good day.


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Good Morning

Beautiful sunny day in the 60s and I have my pruning shears at the ready !!

Hope everyone is having a good day.

LL: Use a "seed sock" for your thistle seed and hang it away from your other feeders


----------



## loonlover

Good morning.

The rain we are to have around for the next 2 days arrived earlier than predicted. It isn't supposed to be a lot, but sounds like it could be falling on and off for both days.

We did get some leaves raked and burned yesterday, but between wet weather and work, it may be March before we get them all cleared. 

Today will have to be spent inside, but I'm sure I'll find some project to tackle.

Hope everyone has a good Friday and their weekend gets off to a good start. It will be one of a very few we'll have off until after the middle of March.


----------



## Andra

Happy Friday!
It's 48 and slightly damp in Austin today.  We are supposed to have showers off and on all day.

This weekend's project is finishing up in the front room where we have our exercise equipment.  We made good progress last weekend; we just have small things to find homes for.
Have a great day.


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Good Morning

Cool, cloudy, breezy and humid (for us desert dwellers) Rain is on the way tonight. Might be an early day for outdoor work.

Happy Friday.....hope everyone has fun weekend plans.


----------



## loonlover

Good morning.

38 degrees heading to 53 with rain for most of the day. 

We need a few groceries so will be out to get those and decided we'll eat lunch while we're out. Otherwise, we will probably continue working on the de-cluttering projects we have both started. It is nice when you see progress.

Hope everyone is enjoying the weekend.


----------



## loonlover

Good morning.

38 degrees and cloudy but we're not supposed to get more rain until Thursday.

Nothing planned for today. We'll just see what comes.

Hope everyone has a peaceful Sunday.


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Good Morning

The Weatherguessers were a bit over enthusiastic, so our forecast rainy day has turned into sunny 60s.....but wind and rain are coming tonight/tomorrow.

Lots to do outside, so I will be enjoying the day with chainsaws and hedge trimmers.

Hope everyone is having a restful Sunday


----------



## loonlover

Good morning.

38 degrees heading to 43 with cloudy skies. Looks like the leaves won't dry out much today. 

General housework and laundry to be done. And one more cabinet of Christmas decorations to put away. I leave the Santa Claus Around the World collection that my mother painted for me out longer than the other things. She really enjoyed painting them.

Hope everyone's week is off to a good start.


----------



## Andra

Good morning.  It was 36 and clear this morning.  We are supposed to be sunny the rest of the day.
Have a great week.


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Good Morning and Happy Monday








is our forecast for the next four days....looks like a lot of "_napcatcatnappin'_" next to the fireplace may be in order....








giggle.

Hope everyone's week is off to a good start.....thoughts and prayers to those who are not allowed to work.


----------



## loonlover

Good morning.

38 degrees and cloudy with an expected high of 48.

I was able to get several things done around the house yesterday. But, II is scheduled to work the next 6 nights so it will be quiet time around here until Monday afternoon. I'll only be working 3 of those days, but 2 of the 3 shows will probably be pretty hectic and I'll be ready for a rest the day after.

Hope everyone's Tuesday is a good one.


----------



## Andra

Good morning.  It is still colder here in Austin today at 46 degrees.  But rumor says we should have sunshine this afternoon.
I am impatiently waiting for 10am local time to purchase tickets to see Eddie Izzard when he comes to Austin this year (or maybe San Antonio or Dallas - depends where I can get best seats).
Have an excellent day!


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Good Morning

...more 







making for a wet, colorful desert surrounded by snow capped mountains.....just gorgeous !! The only thing prettier is a flannel clad NapCat in a rocking chair next to the fire.

Have a great day !!


----------



## Andra

Good morning.  It's 50 and overcast today.
I got my Eddie Izzard tickets yesterday.  We are going to both shows in Austin.  Those tickets were sold directly through the Long Center's website and it worked perfectly.  I had it open in two browsers on two monitors so I could get to both shows quickly.  When I finished that and went to look at Dallas and San Antonio, Ticketmaster's site was already cratering.  That happened to me in September when I tried to purchase my TSO tickets on presale.  I think they need a better system.
I have a garage door that won't open all the way and after looking at it this morning, DH and I think it's the spring.  So I have to leave work early to meet a repair person.  I need my garage door to work!

Happy Wednesday!


----------



## loonlover

Good morning.

35-38 degrees here, depending on the weather widget, with a predicted high of 54 and mostly cloudy skies. We will get a little rain this evening and early in the morning. I really am ready for my back yard to dry out, but it looks like that is a dream for now.

II will be sleeping today while I have a couple of errands to run and maybe get some work done on the taxes. Otherwise, it should be an uneventful day.

Hope everyone has a good one.


----------



## NapCat (retired)

NapCat (retired) said:


> Good Morning
> 
> ...more
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> making for a wet, colorful desert surrounded by snow capped mountains.....just gorgeous !! The only thing prettier is a flannel clad NapCat in a rocking chair next to the fire.
> 
> Have a great day !!


_DITTO !!_


----------



## Andra

Good morning.  It's 55 and damp this morning, but rumors say we are heading towards temperatures in the low 70s this afternoon.  We'll see.
One of the springs on the garage door opener did break.  We decided to have them replace the expansion springs with torsion springs on both doors.  He didn't have all the parts he needed for two doors yesterday so DH is working from home on Friday and it will happen then.

Have an excellent day!


----------



## loonlover

Good morning.

52 degrees heading to the 60s and the rain is supposedly gone. Of course, that won't be the case starting tomorrow night.

Justin Timberlake at the arena tonight.  With an anticipated attendance of over 16,000, I expect to be busy. It will also be a late night as the show won't end until at least 11. Oh well, I have enjoyed having the last few weeks off. Time to get back in the groove of working a bit.

Hope everyone's Thursday is a good one.


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Good Morning from a very wet desert !

Today should be the last day of rain for us...however it is a bit nippy with both the temperature and wind speed at 50 ! Between the government shutdown keeping me from working and the weather keeping me from gardening, I have a bit of Cabin Fever.

Friday Eve ! Have a great day.


----------



## loonlover

Good morning.

49 heading to 56 with the possibility of thunderstorms beginning about 6PM. Rain will hopefully have ended by mid morning tomorrow.

Not working today but II will be working again tonight. After this weekend there will be some downtime, but February will make up for the recent idle time.

Have a good day and hope your weekend gets off to a good start.


----------



## Andra

Happy Friday!  It was 55 and damp again this morning.  Yesterday when I left it was 76 and sunny!!  I sure enjoyed that break from the gray days.
Working today to set up for Commission Meetings next week so I don't have to come in on Monday.

Have a great day and an excellent weekend!


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Good Morning

Beautiful sunny day headed for the 50s. After a week of rain, it will take days for the desert to dry out. Perfect timing for rain.....we should have spectacular wildflowers this year.










Happy Friday !!


----------



## loonlover

Good morning.

We had thunderstorms during the night which in addition to waking me up, dropped almost 1 3/4 inches of rain with the possibility of more this morning. We have a wind advisory in effect until midnight tonight with temperatures falling as the day goes by. 

The Harlem Globetrotters are in town today for an afternoon game. I'm thinking an easy 5-6 hours for me and home in time for supper. 

Hope everyone is having a good weekend.


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Good Morning

The sunrise was a breathtaking red/orange and today will be mostly sunny 60s. Everything is still wet, so I do not know how much mulching I will get done, but it is nice to be working outside again.

Hope everyone is having a fun weekend.


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Good Morning

Nice day in the 60s on queue. I m meeting with my fellow federal non-workers for an outdoor breakfast...it has been nearly a month since we have been allowed to work and we miss each other !! Afterwards, I will run into "town" for supplies.

Hope everyone is having a restful Sunday.


----------



## loonlover

Good morning.

24 degrees earlier and we should warm up into the 40s with sunny skies.

Metallica at the arena tonight with an expected crowd of 16,000 plus. I expect to be busy.

Hope everyone has a peaceful Sunday, although I know mine won't be.


----------



## loonlover

Good morning.

It is currently 33 degrees with mostly sunny skies. Our expected high is 43 and more rain coming in sometime overnight.

Today will be a totally unstructured day, sort of recovering from a very busy and late night. The number of calls were fewer than the last time Metallica was at the arena, but it was still a long and hectic event. But, I have a couple of weeks before the next scheduled event.

Hope everyone has a good day.


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Good Morning

Cloudy 50s and very high wind in the forecast, so this may be in indoor day.

Received terrible news yesterday from my Death Valley NPS "family". A young popular couple (Rangers on furlough) rushed to the hospital expecting to have their new daughter delivered prematurely. There were complications and Mom did not survive the procedure. 4 pound 9 ounce Chloi is doing well and enters the world to hundreds of NPS "aunts & uncles"...so sad.

Happy Monday and I hope everyone's week starts off well.


----------



## loonlover

Good morning.

44 degrees heading to the 50s with rain later today and all night long.

Housework will have to be the chore option for today.

Hope everyone has a good day.


----------



## Andra

Good morning.  55 and cloudy to start the day.  We have rain in the forecast as well.
It was nice having an extra day off yesterday.  We took Ginger to a dog park and let her run around a bit, but I think she likes her backyard more.
Napcat, I'm sorry to hear the bad news from your extended family.

Our Commission meets this week so I'm fixing to get really busy.
Have a great week.


----------



## W.L. Wright

Good Morning from Las Vegas NV!

it's icy cold here for now and the US airforce is flying early this morning.   I'm at wake and bake and ready for another day of writing, promotion, writing, promotion, writing, promotion, writing, promotion, Netflix.  

Still figuring out the bells and whistles of it all so my posts lack the color the rest of you have. Nice I like it! I will get there.

Have a super day everyone!


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Good Morning and Welcome W.L.

Beautiful sunny day in the desert, but nippy with high winds. I am off to "town" for supplies as there is nothing to eat in the house and I am eyeing the cat food !!

Hope everyone is having a great day.


----------



## Andra

Good morning.  It's 37 and blustery in Austin this morning.
I am headed down the hall to load presentations for the meeting.  Have a great day!


----------



## loonlover

Good morning.

37 and cloudy, but it looks like the rain is pretty much gone for a few days. Maybe the back yard will get a chance to dry out.

Hope everyone has a good day.


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Good Morning

Headed to partly cloudy 50s.....and the wind has stopped ! Yesterday's shopping venture was difficult with gusts to 70. So I only unloaded perishables and now need to empty the rest out of the car. Putting things away and house cleaning on queue.

Hope everyone's week is going well.


----------



## loonlover

Good morning.

21 degrees heading to 51 with mostly sunny skies. It looks good out there, but I think I'll wait a while before venturing out.

We do have plans for lunch out today, at least we do if we can decide what we want to eat. Almost too many places to choose from anymore.

Hope your Thursday is a pleasant one.


----------



## Andra

Good morning.  It was only 31 here this morning, but it was not as windy as yesterday.
We are almost finished with our Commission meeting today. We had some excitement earlier when new K9 office Dexter received his badge. They had all the K9 officers in the room so think 3 hyper labs and 2 manic shepheards.  The photographer was trying to get all of them to look at the camera and he had a toy. All of them were trying to get to the ball. I was laughing...
Have a great day.


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Good Morning

Beautiful sunny 60s. I spent all morning just sitting on the deck with my coffee watching the birds and other critters. I need to get back to my pruning projects....some trees already have spring buds emerging.

Happy Friday Eve !!


----------



## loonlover

Good morning.

24 degrees with sunny skies, but we'll only warm up to around 44 today.

II working tonight so I'm heading to the grocery store shortly while he sleeps. Not really looking forward to getting out, but it has to be done as it seems we both like to eat.

Hope everyone has a good day and the weekend gets off to a good start.


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Good Morning

Sunny 60s. I have to run over to the Post Office and will stop to visit friends on the way back.

Happy Friday...Hope everyone has fun weekend plans.


----------



## loonlover

Good morning.

Mid 30s this morning heading to the mid 50s with mostly sunny skies. I should try to clear some leaves today, but haven't convinced myself that is going to happen.

We headed out for breakfast this morning after II got home from work. I always enjoy breakfast out.

Hope your weekend is all you want it to be.


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Good Morning

I am starting the day late as I have been distracted by the Government Shutdown news. Apparently we can return to work, but only for three weeks. One newscaster said "...this may be just an intermission...to the meatier second act. " _SIGH._

Meanwhile, I am in the same boat as LL _("...I should try to clear some leaves today, but haven't convinced myself that is going to happen...")_

Hope everyone is having a good weekend.


----------



## loonlover

Good morning.

Chilly at 30 or so but heading to the 50s with sunny skies again.

I did get some leaves raked yesterday and plan on spending a few hours doing it again today. I was delayed yesterday by a need to clean out the refrigerator. Something about an odd smell when the door was opened triggered that decision.

Hope everyone has a peaceful Sunday.


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Good Morning

Sunny, mid 60s in the desert. I am headed over to the Wildlife Refuge for a few hours....We are officially open again (if only for a few weeks). Spring bulbs are sprouting, so I need to put out some "Rabbit Protection".

Hope everyone is having a restful Sunday.


----------



## loonlover

Good morning.

33 degrees with an expected high of 57. Skies are sunny at the moment but will be cloudy later with a chance of rain mid-afternoon.

Not sure what the weather means in regard to the leaf clearing, but I make take it as a sign that I should find something less strenuous to work on. I am a little beat this morning. But, you can tell when looking out the back window that someone has been working. Still a long way to go, though.

Hope everyone's week is off to a good start. Happy Monday.


----------



## Andra

Good morning.  It's 46 and sunny in Austin, and we are supposed to get into the high 60s by this afternoon.
I gave up and went to the doctor on Friday.  Surprise, surprise, I have a sinus infection...  I ended up staying home Friday and napping most of the day.
We saw Brian Regan over the weekend; he is so funny!!
I hope you all have a great week.


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Good Morning

Partly cloudy with a breeze....headed to the 70s. Nice day in the desert.

Hope everyone's week is off to a good start.


----------



## Andra

Good morning.  It was 70+ degrees when I left the office yesterday.  This morning it was 36.  That's 4 degrees warmer than the predicted low.  But it is a little more windy than I expected.  I'm not planning to go out much today.
Have a wonderful day.


----------



## loonlover

Good morning.

23 degrees heading to a high of only 43

More leaves are cleared with only about a fourth of around an 80' X 100' back yard to go. I'm trying not to think about the front yard yet. The leaves out there are larger as they are from a different type of oak tree and maple leaves from a couple of the neighbor's yards. Oh well, they'll get done eventually.

Hope everyone has a good day.


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Good Morning

Breezy and overcast in the desert....should only reach 50, so I doubt if I will get much done outside.

Have a great day.


----------



## loonlover

Good morning.

It is chilly here, but I hesitate to say it is cold when hearing about what temperatures are like to the north of us. I do say thanks to II every once in a while for moving us south. We are going to have a sunny day.

Have a good one.


----------



## crebel

loonlover said:


> Good morning.
> 
> It is chilly here, but I hesitate to say it is cold when hearing about what temperatures are like to the north of us. I do say thanks to II every once in a while for moving us south. We are going to have a sunny day.
> 
> Have a good one.


  Good morning. As I type it we have an actual temperature of -18 in southeast Iowa and a wind chill of -40. I don't have a problem with you saying it is "normal" winter cold where you are, this is definitely a crazy extreme here!


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Good Morning

Beautiful desert sunrise, headed to 70....I do not miss Iowa this morning !! Good to see you at the breakfast table, Crebel !!

I am off to the Wildlife Refuge....should be busy, as folks missed us while be were shut down.

Have a great day all....Keep Warm !


----------



## loonlover

Good morning.

Crebel, good to hear from you and hope you are staying warm.

It is 21 here this morning but we will warm up nicely to 51 or so with fair skies.

Looks like we'll be working in the front yard today. Not sure if we can clear all the leaves but will do our best. Rain is a possibility tonight.

Work won't intrude for another week unless I get asked to help set up for a banquet a week from tonight. I try not to turn those hours down if offered.

Hope everyone's Thursday is an easy one.


----------



## crebel

Good morning.  We are at a balmy -9 this morning with a wind chill of -26, might even make it into single digits above zero later today!  The next crazy is that we may be in the 50s by Sunday - a 110 degree swing in temperatures in 4 days.  I don't look forward to my next gas bill, but we are staying warm. 

Schools and many businesses are still closed, folks being told to stay inside if at all possible.  Iowa was one of the 4-6 states that even cancelled mail delivery yesterday, new record cold temperatures pretty much everywhere.  DH worked from home yesterday, but he is bundling up now to head out and open the office today.  I plan to stay in my warmest jammies, socks, slippers, robe, under a blanket with my Kindle.  I'm sorry for those who have to go out, but glad to have a real excuse for a Napcattin' kind of day!


----------



## Andra

Good morning!  It's 45 and wet and nasty in Austin today, but we are much better off than the northern and eastern states.  I think I would just stay inside too in that kind of weather.  We get twitchy when we get too close to freezing.  I can't imagine staying that far below freezing for several days.
Good to see you Chris!
Have a good day and stay warm!


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Good Morning

Beautiful Sunrise in the desert with temperatures in the 60s. I am off to the Wildlife Refuge to meet a new supervisor and help out for a few hours....then run into "town" for groceries and bedding plants.

Those of you in the cold country, be careful !! I have spent many years living in the MidWest and appreciate what you are going through.

Have a great day all !!


----------



## loonlover

Good morning.

43 degrees with an expected high of 53 and cloudy skies. The rain forecast for overnight apparently decided not to fall.

The plans are for lunch out and whatever I can make myself do today. I know that has to include some laundry.

I'm wrangling with a cat while typing this. She has become much more interested in lap time and attention over the last few months. I think she decided it was a good thing after laying in my lap or on the recliner footrest in front of the electric heater. Most of the time she has lived with us (going on 11 years) she might show up long enough to get her head scratched a time or two, but never spent time laying in my lap. Always interesting creatures to share our life with.

Enjoy your Friday and your plans for the weekend.


----------



## Andra

Happy Friday!

I am busy today helhping out with support for our new Park Reservation System that went live yesterday.  I don't know the system well enough to talk to people, but I can answer emails and enter Help Desk tickets for folks who really know what they are doing.

Have a great weekend!


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Good Morning and Happy Friday to All

Beautiful desert day in the 60s, but we have a major storm moving in with high winds and 100 % chance of rain (bold forecast for the desert !). I have some bedding plants to add to my new contaner garden on the deck....then get the fireplace, rocking chair and Kindle ready for a rainy night.

Hope everyone has some fun weekend plans.


----------



## loonlover

Good morning.

44 degrees with some sunshine and an expected high of 64. I'll take it.

We should get the last of the leaves cleared today. I hope we never have to do them after they have all fallen again. It is so much easier on my back to clear the yard multiple times each year. But, we have enjoyed the shade the trees provide during the 41 years we have lived here, including that from neighbor's trees whose leaves somehow end up in our front yard.

Looking forward to more time spent on inside chores after today. Hope your weekend is going well.


----------



## NapCat (retired)

scented candles lit check
aromatic soup simmering check
wind chimes ringing check
patter of rain on the roof check
fire in the fireplace check


_READY......SET.......NAP!!_


----------



## loonlover

Good morning.

43 degrees and heading to 69 with sunny skies. Looks gorgeous out there.

A day of rest planned other than a trip to the store for produce.

II will be working the next two nights due to a fellow worker's family emergency. Then he'll have a couple of nights off before we begin the marathon of weekends with events. 

Hope everyone has a peaceful Sunday.


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Good Morning

Very windy 50s....I am meeting with my friends from the Wildlife Refuge later to get silly watching Superbowl.

Hope everyone is having a restful Sunday.


----------



## *DrDLN* (dr.s.dhillon)

Good morning you all. Some parts of CA are having lousy weather but had Sun for part of the day. It was very nice to have a walk in the Sun when weather report was so depressing. It is nice to have lot of snow in Sierra region that supplies water to most of the California.


----------



## Andra

Good morning.  It was 68 and damp when I drove in today.
We are supposed to get back into the 70s, but I don't know if we will see any sunshine.
General Motors is starting its layoffs this week.  Hopefully we will know whether DH still has a job by the end of the week.  They first announced the layoffs in November, so we have had two months of this looming overhead.  It is really getting stressful.

Have a great week.


----------



## loonlover

Good morning.

66 degrees earlier and heading to the 70s, but the skies will be mostly cloudy. It sure didn't feel like February when I got the paper this morning.

Andra, fingers crossed that the GM layoffs do not adversely affect you. II worked aircraft so know how stressful those possible layoffs can be.

II sleeping today so I plan on doing some food prep. He will be working a lot this month so it will be nice to have stuff to pull out of the freezer. Due to the Home Show and banquets that he won't be working, our schedules will not always match.

Hope your week is off to a good start.


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Good Morning

Cold wind in the desert.....staying close to the fireplace today.

Hope everyone's week is off to a good start.


----------



## Andra

Good morning!  68 and damp in Austin.  We saw the sun yesterday!  I had a really nice drive home (yes, really).
We survived another day - DH is still employeed.  He says that word around their offices is that everything should settle down by the end of the week.  Fingers crossed for a good outcome.

Have an excellent week!


----------



## loonlover

Good morning.

62 and foggy this morning, heading to a high in the 70s again with thunderstorms moving in overnight.

Not much planned for today. Some days just have to be spent doing whatever comes along.

Hope everyone has a good day.


----------



## crebel

Andra said:


> Good morning! 68 and damp in Austin. We saw the sun yesterday! I had a really nice drive home (yes, really).
> We survived another day - DH is still employeed. He says that word around their offices is that everything should settle down by the end of the week. Fingers crossed for a good outcome.
> 
> Have an excellent week!


Good news, Andra! I'm keeping you in my thoughts.

Good morning to all. Waiting for Winter Storm Lucian today (when did they start naming winter storms?). Activities around already cancelled for this evening as ice is the first wave. Yuck.


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Good Morning

Tsunami alert for the birdbaths (60 mph) and snow showers for tonight. Good Grief !!
Indoor projects on queue for today.

Hope everyone is doing well.


----------



## loonlover

Good morning.

69 degrees with an expected high of 71 and the possibility of thunderstorms beginning in the early afternoon. 

I went with the flow yesterday doing some housework. Some days it is just easier to make myself get started on something and then keep going until I accomplish more than I planned on doing. Probably won't happen 2 days in a row, however.

Hope everyone has a great Wednesday.


----------



## Andra

Good morning.  It's still yucky in Austin - temps in the 60s and wet, wet, wet.  It's not raining, but we have that low-hanging fog cloud that is almost rain.  Yuck, just yuck.  I think it offends me so much because even if I wear a hat of some sort I can' keep my glasses clean. 
DH survived another day and we are cautiously optimistic that he may be safe.  We appreciate the positive thoughts from you.  It helps.
I was pleasantly surprised this morning when I was able to wear the next smaller size jeans!  Finally a difference that I can see!

Happy Wednesday!


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Good Morning

Cold in the desert at 21 degrees....we even had some overnight snow. I am off to the Wildlife Refuge today, but I doubt if we will have many visitors.

Have a great day !


----------



## loonlover

Good morning.

71 degrees at the moment with thunderstorms possible this morning. Temperatures will fall as the day goes by, giving us an afternoon high in the 40s and an overnight low in the 20s. Quite a contrast from the last few mornings.

II working tonight so I'll be quiet this morning and no telling what I'll do this afternoon, but I'm sure I can find something.

Have a good day.


----------



## Andra

Good morning,
We are expecting a cold front, but it's not here yet.  Temps are still in the 70s and we had no fog this morning.  That was a nice change.
DH still employeed so far.
Nothing much else going on in my life.

Hope your week is going well.


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Good Morning

Nice morning in the desert.....only 50s, but the wind has stopped and skies are clear. I hope to get some cleanup done in the gardens.

Have a great day !!


----------



## loonlover

Good morning. 

It is Friday, although I'm not sure for me that necessarily means much this weekend. Luke Combs at the arena tonight. It is a sold out concert. I'm assuming the normal country crowd and on a Friday night, so expect to be busy. 

We're back to some colder temperatures, but will have sunshine for a couple of days.

Hope everyone has a good day and the weekend gets off to a good start.


----------



## Andra

Happy Friday!
The cold fronts (yes, 2 of them) hit us with a vengence last night. It was 31 with areas of sleet, snow, and other frozen stuff.
DH had dr appointment for Achilles again this morning. It is slow going on the way to healing. I decided that I needed a mental health day so Ginger and I are hanging out.
Good news in the job front - DH still employed. They got the email this morning that cuts in their area were finished. Whew! I am glad that's over.
Have a great weekend.


----------



## geoffthomas

good morning all.
It is a 50-ish day here with a little rain - we are expecting a sunny afternoon with temperature dropping.
We have had some bitter cold this winter.
I hope you are all doing well.


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Good Morning and Happy Friday

Increasing clouds through the day with rain/snow shower tonight so I will work outside until it is too cold, then head inside next to the fireplace.

Yeah Andra !! That is good news on the workfront for your DH.
Always good to hear from you, Geoff.....Keep Warm

Hope everyone has fun weekend plans.


----------



## loonlover

Good morning.

22 degrees with an expected high of around 41 and cloudy skies.

WinterJam at the arena tonight. Always a big crowd that keeps me busy. I'll be going in this morning and spending the day somewhere making sure no one gets into the building before door time. I'll move to my normal position when the other event staff start coming in.

Hope everyone is enjoying their weekend.


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Good Morning

Windy 50s in the desert with a storm moving in from the coast. Friends and I were planning an outdoor dinner, but we will have to move it indoors. No matter, a good time will be had by all.

Hope everyone is having a fun weekend.


----------



## Andra

Good morning.  It's 52 and wet in Austin today.  We had cold, wet, nasty weather all weekend.  Friday it was sleeting a good part of the day.  After DH's podiatrist appointment on Friday, I took the rest of the day off as a mental health day - I needed it!  (and I wasn't interested in driving in that mess)
Today is already warmer than it was all weekend.
Good to see you Geoff.  Stay warm.

Have a great week.


----------



## loonlover

Good morning.

44 degrees with an expected high of 55 or so. It started raining midday yesterday and will continue until early in the morning. Yuck, is all I can say.

Saturday was a 14+ hour day, then I went in early again yesterday. At least the show was an afternoon show so I did get to spend the evening with II. Today, while he sleeps, I'm heading to the arena to fold napkins for next week's banquet. Then, we'll have a couple of days off to catch up on things before the fun times start all over again.

Hope everyone's week is off to a good start.


----------



## loonlover

Good morning.

It is 49 degrees this morning and we'll warm up a little more to around 53 with partly cloudy skies. We received around 3 inches of rain over the last 2 days. My yard is a soggy mess.

II has a doctor's appointment this afternoon. Otherwise laundry on the agenda.

Hope everyone has a good day.


----------



## Andra

Good morning.  It's 48 and dry for a change this morning.  We are supposed to see the sun and a high in the 60s this afternoon.
I have been curious about the new Chevy Blazer crossover.  It may be getting close to "trade-in Camaro" time and I want to go with a small SUV.  It needs to be able to fit in parking garages easily.  But I also want a decent engine since I'm coming off an 9 cylinder with the Camaro.  The AWD version of the Blazer with the RS package looks like something I'd enjoy driving.  But it's not common around here yet.  All the dealerships have a few Blazers but the are all FWD...  
I'm not 100% certain that I'm ready to trade it in.  And I AM 100% certain that I really enjoy not having a car payment.  I hate decisions.

Have a wonderful day!


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Andra said:


> I'm not 100% certain that I'm ready to trade it in.


_
KEEP THE CAMARO !!_


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Good Morning

Nice day in the desert.....mostly sunny 50s with a breeze. I need to run into "town" for a few things, including Valentine Roses for the ladies at the Wildlife Refuge. (Have I mentioned that I am the only guy there ??...gotta keep the charm going ! giggle).

Have a great day


----------



## *DrDLN* (dr.s.dhillon)

I will say good night right now but wish you very pleasant next morning.


----------



## loonlover

Good morning.

Chilly at 29 but we will warm up to a pleasant 61 degrees with some sunshine.

I have an appointment for a haircut this afternoon. Then a stop to buy bird seed and some food for the humans also.

Hope everyone has a good day.


----------



## Andra

NapCat (retired) said:


> _
> KEEP THE CAMARO !!
> _


_

Oh lord! I spit tea all over myself when I saw this. Thanks for your support 

Good morning. We are back in the 30s this morning but heading to the 60s later today.
Our IT security people are really pushing to enable Microsoft's multi-factor authentication for our entire agency. They have some of us testing it and boy, it's ugly. The instructions are not clear and don't match what you actually see (thanks Microsoft for constantly changing things) and of course my computers are being difficult... More testing is on my plate for today.

I hope your week is going well._


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Good Morning

I am off to the Wildlife Refuge today...with another storm on its way, we likely will not have too many visitors. Looks like we may not have a government shutdown this Friday, but until it is official we must prepare......sigh

Hope everyone is having a good week.


----------



## loonlover

Good morning and Happy Valentine's Day.

We don't celebrate it too much but II did make sure I have a supply of truffles from the Lindt store on hand.

It looks like we're to have gloomy weather for most of the next 10 days. Glad I spent a little bit of time out in the sunshine yesterday. At least we won't have extremely cold temperatures to go along with the clouds.

II working tonight; i'm going to prep some food for the freezer today. Otherwise, just a normal day at our house.

Hope you have a great day.


----------



## Andra

Happy Valentine's Day!  We don't really do much at our house to celebrate either.  We've been trying to do more little things throughout the year instead of just the holidays.
It's 55 and kind of sunny here today.  It was pleasant when I had to go outside earlier.
Things are hopping at work today.  I've got four different issues at the same time and I don't multi-task any more so it's really exhausting.  I don't believe that it's only 10:30...

Have an awesome day!


----------



## NapCat (retired)




----------



## loonlover

Good morning.

We've reached our high of 48 for the day. A chance of rain during the afternoon hours and it sounds like the next couple of weeks have a chance of being rainy.

Bonnie Raitt and James Taylor at the arena tonight. I wasn't very busy the last time James Taylor was here so expect tonight's audience to be very little work as well.

Hope everyone's Friday is a pleasant one and your weekend gets off to a good start.


----------



## Andra

Happy Friday!
We started at 55 today but the high is supposed to be in the 80s with sunshine...
I've got housecleaning on the agenda for the long weekend with a focus on the closet in the master bedroom.  We'll see how that goes.  I think Ginger will go to daycare on Monday so I can work on it without her helping me.

Have a great day and an awesome weekend!


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Good Morning and Happy Friday

mid 40s with high winds and rain showers in the desert.....shucks, looks like another day of Napcatcatnappin' !










Have a great day and I hope all have fun weekend plans.


----------



## loonlover

Good morning.

34 degrees with an expected high of 44 and maybe some rain showers overnight. But, we'll be close to 60 again tomorrow.

II working again tonight so I'll be staying quiet while he sleeps. I do have one errand to run this morning, then I really must decide what I'm fixing for supper tonight. Such tough decisions.

Hope everyone is having an enjoyable weekend.


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Good Morning

At last ! A sunny day with no wind, but only for a few hours as we have yet another storm coming in from California. I will do some gardening (all the Spring bulbs are up) then have a cozy afternoon inside. Eggplant Parmesan is on tonight's menu.

Hope everyone is having a a fun weekend


----------



## loonlover

Good morning.

36 degrees when I arose and we are to get to the low 50s with cloudy skies today. The streets were wet this morning, but I don't think much rain fell in the wee hours.

Dwight Yoakum at the arena tonight. A small crowd expected, so I figure lots of reading time in store for me. It doesn't start until 8 though so it will be a late night again.

Hope everyone has a peaceful Sunday.


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Good Morning

Rain/snow and wind in the desert forecast, so an indoor day. I have been putting off polishing the piano, so I will attack that today....big job, sort of like waxing a 1953 Buick ! Giggle

Hope everyone is having a restful Sunday.


----------



## loonlover

Good morning.

It is a little chilly here this morning and we'll only warm up into the 40s today. Tomorrow will be rainy with maybe even some freezing rain early.

I'll be heading to the arena this afternoon to start setting tables for tomorrow night's banquet. It sounds like we have a fair number of people working tonight so maybe we won't have to go in very early tomorrow to finish.

Hope your week is off to a good start, or for those that have the day off, you're enjoying sleeping in.


----------



## Andra

Good morning. After hitting 86 on Friday it was a real shock to be down in the 40s again over the weekend. I kept a fire going almost all weekend. Both of my wood racks are almost empty now.
DH is at work, Ginger at daycare, and I am trying to unclutter the closet in the master bedroom. I seriously underestimated how much work this is going to take. I may need a nap!
Hope your week is starting out well.


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Good Morning

Nippy in the desert. Only 40s with a stiff wind. Sunny, crisp and clear.

I will finish polishing the piano today.....lots of work, but it is coming out gorgeous !!! Just glowing. Of course now, you can see how dusty the crystal chandelier is.....another tedious job.

Happy Monday to all. Hope your week is off to a good start.

Andra: Decluttering closets is futile !


----------



## loonlover

Good morning.

34 degrees with the chance of snow or freezing rain, followed by rain until the wee hours of tomorrow morning. Flash flood watches have already been issued for this afternoon.

We finished the tables last night so I will only be going in to work the actual banquet tonight. It's a good event for people watching.

Hope everyone has a good day.


----------



## Andra

Good morning.  We are back to cold and wet in Austin.  I am officially tired of winter weather.  I'm glad that I discovered the little bicycle for under my desk at work.  If I just leisurely pedal off and on during the day it's enough to keep my knee from getting stupid even when the weather is nasty.
I managed to get almost all of my stuff OUT of the closet.  But now I have to go through it all and decide what I need to keep.  I also should have made space in the guest room closet first for stuff that almost fits.  I don't quite have enough space for longer hanging things in the master to keep it all in there.  Now I have to find enough motivation to work on it some in the evenings.  I guess I'll let Ginger help - I won't get much done, but I'll laugh and at least make an attempt.

Stay warm and dry.


----------



## loonlover

Good morning.

40 degrees, no rain expected for the next 24 hours or so, and the possibility of a little sunshine today with a high of around 55. I'll take it after the 2 inches of rain that fell yesterday. I do need to make a produce run today so will enjoy the nice day.

The Home Show load in starts tomorrow so it looks like I'll be working the next 4 days. Those are pretty easy days for me; just long ones.

Hope everyone has a good day.


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Good Morning

Good Grief ! It is 22 degrees in the desert with rain/snow in the forecast. That is going to be hard on trees, bushes and flowers that are already budding.

I am off to the Wildlife Refuge today.....Brrr

Have a great day


----------



## Andra

It was 38 this morning, but at least it was not raining.  It's rare that I say this, but I am ready for summer (remember that except for oak pollen Texas has about 3 days of spring).
I am on my second day of a bad mood that doesn't look like it's going away any time soon.  It's hard to believe that I had Monday off.  We have had enough problems the past day and a half to make up about two weeks.

Stay warm and hang in there.


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Good Morning

There is a 1/2 inch of snow on the ground at the Lighthouse Ranch with more on the way.....there are a bunch of very confused cats not at all happy about leaving cold, wet paw prints in it !!

I was going to go grocery shopping today, but am rethinking that.

Have a great day


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Good Morning

25 sunny degrees in the desert. I am off to meet a group of folks to do some exploring. I hope everyone is having a good weekend.


----------



## loonlover

Good evening.

Had to be at the arena early the last 3 mornings so didn't post before I left for work. Found out today I need to be there earlier than expected in the morning so decided to post tonight.

We've had rain the last couple of days, but the sun came out this afternoon and should be around for part of tomorrow.

Hope everyone is having a great weekend.


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Good Morning

Lovely day in the desert and I am fussing in the gardens. Buds are out on the flowering plum trees and the first Daffodils are blooming. Yeah !

Hope everyone is having a restful Sunday.


----------



## Andra

Good morning!  It's 46 and somewhat sunny in Austin.
I had to drop Ginger off at daycare so my morning routine is a little bit out of sync.  Now I am scrambling at work to get the start of the day stuff finished.
Have an excellent week!


----------



## loonlover

Good morning.

32 degrees going to around 56 with sunny skies. And I will not be stuck inside the arena today. Hope to enjoy some relaxation and a little bit of the outdoors today. 

Hope everyone's week is off to a good start.


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Good Morning

Beautiful day in the desert with all sorts of Signs of Spring. Hummingbirds are finding early buds and Spring flowers are starting to bloom.

Hope everyone's week is off to a good start.


----------



## loonlover

Good morning.

The high will be in the 60s today but we'll have cloudy skies.

My plans are to stay at home and get a few things done around the house. I'm enjoying not having to do something at a certain time for a couple of days.

Have a good day.


----------



## Andra

Good morning.  It's icky in Austin again - 55 and damp - yuck!
My knee really does not like cold and wet, and I'd rather be at home in front of a fire instead of at the office.  I am pretty sure that fires are not allowed in the building.

Hope your week is going well.


----------



## loonlover

Good morning.

51 degrees heading to 61 with mostly cloudy skies and the possibility of some drizzle this morning and overnight. All I can say is I'm glad it is warm.

I'll need to make a run to the grocery store today for a few things and get a couple of loads of laundry done. Otherwise, not much planned. Just too few days between events to really feel like starting any major projects.

Hope everyone has a good day.


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Good Morning

Sunny, warm (70 !) but very windy (30+ mph) in the desert. I am off to the Refuge for the day.

Hope everyone's week is going well.


----------



## Andra

Good morning.  It's warmer this morning at 61, but we have heavy fog.
We are getting ready to enable multifactor authentication across our Microsoft products at work.  Guess who got involved in testing?!?  I am about ready to pull my hair out.  I am not a big fan of either Microsoft or Apple and trying to get them to talk to each other correctly is frustrating.


----------



## loonlover

Good morning.

We're at 46 degrees heading to a high of 48 with cloudy skies.

II working tonight so I'm staying quiet this morning. I will try to have lunch ready by the time he gets up. Then, maybe a little housework.

Hope everyone has a good day.


----------



## Andra

Good morning.  We were sunny and close to 70 yesterday afternoon.  This morning we are back to 39 and damp.
But I saw bluebonnets in the bar ditches on the way home yesterday.  We are getting closer to spring!

Still fighting multifactor authentication today...

Have an excellent day.


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Belated Good Morning

I took my coffee outside to watch sunrise and the day was just too pretty to come back in to the computer.

Hope everyone is having a great day (...sans Micro Soft and Apple....giggle)


----------



## Andra

TGIF!!!!  I am doing the happy dance this morning.  This week has taken a lot out of me and I am so glad today is Friday.  It's still going to be a challenge, but at least I just have to get through one more day and then I can turn my brain off on purpose instead of having it overload.
It's 42 this morning, but it's not wet (yet).
I hope you have a wonderful day!


----------



## loonlover

Good morning.

It is 38 degrees and cloudy. I think we're to have a high in the 40s but it should stay dry until sometime tomorrow evening.

PBR at the arena for the next 2 nights. My recollection is that these are pretty easy nights for me. Unless a bull gets loose again. That occurred a couple of years ago. The only thing I had to do was announce on multiple radio channels that one was loose on the lower level, then announce he had been returned to his pen. He couldn't get to the office where I sat.

Hope everyone's weekend gets off to a good start.


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Good Morning

80 degrees on the deck....lots of things starting to bloom. I am off to do some tree trimming before our next storm comes through with high wind (tonight).

Happy Friday All !!


----------



## loonlover

Good morning.

We're at 38 degrees an warming only a bit today. Rain moves in overnight and once it leaves, temperatures will drop during the day tomorrow. At least I won't have to get out to go to work tomorrow.

An easy night last night and I expect the same tonight. It also starts an hour earlier tonight so I might be home by 11.

Hope everyone is enjoying their weekend.


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Good Morning

Rain and Wind in the desert.....but should be clearing out tonight. Gosh.....guess I will have to spend the day reading and napping next to the fireplace listening to the wind in the trees.










Hope everyone is having a fun weekend.


----------



## loonlover

Good morning.

Rainy and 38 with maybe a few snowflakes falling before the precipitation is out of here. We did venture out for breakfast after II got off work.

Fairly easy at work last night. Now a few days off before Marvel Live arrives.

Hope everyone has a peaceful Sunday. I plan to spend it quietly.


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Good Morning

We have a two day break between storms and it is absolutely beautiful. 70 and sunny. All the flowering trees are in bloom along with many spring bulbs. I am taking my camera and heading out to some remote spots I know for a photo shoot.

Hope everyone is having a peaceful Sunday


----------



## Andra

Wow - just wow...  It is 28 and very windy in Austin this morning - in March!  28!  That is absolutely ridiculous.  I'm glad we postponed the shakedown weekend in the travel trailer; if we had taken it out, we would have had to winterize it again since we are supposed to have freezing weather for a few days.  I am very grateful that it is DRY.  Austin and ice is not a good combination.

Bundle up and have a great week!


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Good Morning

Sunny 60s in the desert, but with yet another rainy storm coming in from the coast. I am off to "town " to pick up bird seed, cat food and other vitals !

Have a great week


----------



## loonlover

Good morning.

Cold here at 22 when I got up. It has warmed up to 25 and might make it all the way into the 30s by mid-afternoon. I'm not holding my breath, though, as the skies appear to be mostly cloudy.

II had an early morning doctor's appointment or we certainly wouldn't have been out early today.

Some household chores this afternoon, but otherwise no definitive plans for the rest of the day.

Hope everyone's week is off to a good start.


----------



## Andra

So it was 24 when I got up.  I have no words.

Have a great week!


----------



## loonlover

Good morning.

I can't disagree with Andra this morning on the weather. At least the sun is shining.

This is the only day this week I don't have to be out early. We're taking the AARP drivers course in the morning and I agreed to work load in for Marvel Live on Thursday and be the early event staff person Friday. Late morning show times on Sat & Sun mean early call times for staff. I will certainly be ready for Monday to arrive. But, things do start to slow down for a bit after this show.

Everyone have a good day and stay warm.


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Good Morning

54 and very windy with heavy rain (flash flood warning) on the way. I am glad I went to "town" and did my chores yesterday. I have a few things to plant in containers.....but plan a quiet afternoon next to the fireplace.

Have a great day and keep warm !!


----------



## loonlover

Good morning.

22 degrees but it should warm up to 26 by the time we leave the house around 8. Not enjoying this cold spell. But it is dry, at least.

Planning on lunch out after the driving class this morning. Then, home to some chores in preparation of working the next 4 days. 

Hope everyone has a good day.


----------



## Andra

Good morning.  We are still popsicles here - Alexa said it was 25 when I got up.  But we have bright sunshine and it's already at 33 now.  The forecast claims a high near 60 for this afternoon.
I am also very grateful that it is dry.  Austin when it is freezing and wet is NOT fun.

Stay warm and have a great day.


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Good Morning

48 with heavy rain and it rained all night. Flash Floods in the desert are serious. I may not be able to get to the Wildlife Refuge today.










Have a great day, all


----------



## loonlover

Good morning.

A predicted high of 45 today with rain moving in sometime. 

I've been warned it will be cold sitting in the lobby at the arena today so will be prepared for that. But, supposedly I will be fed lunch. Today is a load in day so will only be sitting there 9 hours. I expect to get some reading done.

Have a good day.


----------



## Andra

Good morning.  We are beginning to warm up again.  We had sunshine for a good while yesterday and are only at 50 this morning.
It's supposed to stay dry until Saturday.
I am moving cubicles at work.  I've been in a nice out-of-the-way location for several years, but my boss needs my space since his is being taken over as part of a remodel for a different group.  So I get to (temporarily) move to an empty cube in our Help Desk area.  I've already ordered new noise-cancelling headphones...  It's gonna be an adjustment for sure.

Have a great day.


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Good Morning

51 degrees in the desert with high wind....but that will dry things out a bit. I made it to work yesterday, but my Subaru was more boat than car !!










Still, we had over 50 visitors.

Hope everyone's week is going well.


----------



## loonlover

Good morning.

48 degrees with fog and rain sometime. Every weather forecaster has a different start time for that rain.

Off to the arena for another day. I'll be in the lobby until mid-afternoon, then move to my normal spot as tonight is the first performance of 5 Marvel Universe shows. The press event for the show was in the lobby yesterday (not the usual spot) so I was well entertained for part of the morning. Not having kept up with any of the Marvel Universe, I did have to ask what character growled at me as he went by.  

Hope everyone has a great Friday and their weekend gets off to a good start.


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Good Morning

Breezy 50s today with some clouds.....feels chilly. I am going into Vegas tomorrow, so am going to try to wash all the mud off my car......that will likely bring on a Tsunami !!

Happy Friday !!


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Good Morning

Myself and several others working at Ash Meadows Wildlife Refuge have been invited to our counterpart in Moapa, NV (near Lake Mead ~150 miles from here) for a behind the scenes tour.....should be a nice day in the 60s and a fun adventure.










Shopping and dinner in Las Vegas on the way home tonight.










Home everyone is having a fun weekend.


----------



## loonlover

Good morning.

40 degrees with cloudy skies and an expected high in the mid 50s.

Last performance of Marvel Live at 11 this morning. Hopefully I will be on my way home by shortly after 1PM. I'm ready for a restful afternoon and evening and then a couple of days off. 

Hope everyone has a peaceful Sunday.


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Good Morning

Yesterday's adventure was both informative and fun, but for me exhausting. Today is definitely a _Napcatcatnappin' Day. _

Really exciting news at the Lighthouse Ranch...."Patches" our calico cat finally had her kittens !! She had them under the deck, so it will be a while before she brings them out, but all sounds well.

Hope everyone is having a restful Sunday (don't forget to change your clocks !!)


----------



## loonlover

Good morning.

45 degrees or so with some light rain in the area. I'm really ready for multiple dry days in a row so some of the puddles in my yard go away. It was impossible to retrieve the trash can from the street this morning without getting wet feet.

It was nice to awaken this morning and know I didn't have to be someplace at a particular time today. I will need to get to the grocery store for produce today, but it will be on my time table.

Hope everyone's week is off to a good start.


----------



## Andra

Good morning.  It's 58 and foggy in Austin this morning.  We are expecting possible thunderstorms with damaging wind and hail later today into tomorrow.  Oh fun.
I took the day off yesterday for a personal day since I hate changing time.  It just messes with me and it gets worse the older I get.  Really - pick one and leave it alone.
Be safe and stay dry!


----------



## loonlover

Good morning.

Slept in a tiny bit this morning. It was really nice not having to set an alarm last night. It'll be the same for 2 more nights before another couple of days of work. 

A thunderstorm early this morning with the potential for more over the next couple of days. But it looks like the really severe wind and rains will stay to the west of us. We'll be monitoring it, though.

Hair cuts today with lunch out after that. Not too much else actually planned for the day.

Hope everyone has a good day.


----------



## loonlover

Good morning.

60 degrees with thunderstorms expected this afternoon into the evening.

II working tonight but no other definite plans for the day.

Hope everyone has a good day and those in the path of the storms stay safe.


----------



## Andra

Good morning. 54 and stormy here today. My allergies kicked up this morning and I crawled back in bed for a few more hours of sleep. I'm pretty sure I'll be dragging all day.
Stay safe and dry.


----------



## loonlover

Good morning.

63 degrees heading to 68 with sunshine at some point. Maybe some of that inch or so of rain received in the last 24 hours will evaporate.

Toby Mac at the arena tonight. I agreed to come in early and sit in the lobby until moving to my regular post for the show so it will be a long day. Planning on reading for quite a bit of it.

Hope everyone has a good day.


----------



## Andra

Happy Pi Day!
We are back to lovely weather here in Austin.  It was really nice in the back yard yesterday afternoon - well, except for all the oak pollen.  So we will have about two weeks of allergy heck before things calm down.
Our Commission meets next week, but the dates are shifted so we are already starting to set up today.  I want to get my stuff finished if I can so the sound guys have tomorrow to work on their stuff.  They got a new computer with Windows 10 on it and this will be the first meeting they are using it.  I know I'd be nervous.
The week is almost over!


----------



## loonlover

Good morning.

46 degrees heading to 56 and mostly sunny skies. It won't be quite as warm as yesterday but won't be as windy.

Yesterday was a 15 hour day. I'm ready to loll around this morning while II sleeps. Then we'll decide if we're going to accomplish anything today. 

Hope everyone has a lovely day.


----------



## Andra

Happy Friday!
It was in the 40s in this morning and fairly windy.  I think the high is only supposed to be 60.
My MIL is coming to visit this weekend to help us move storage units.  I'm gonna be worn out by Monday.  She has way more energy than I do.
She is bringing her lab Honey along so we can get Ginger worn out too 

Have a good day and an excellent weekend.


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Good Morning

Beautiful day with birds singing and spring flowers in bloom. Sorry I have not been checking in the past few as I have been horribly sick. Very feverish, tired, weak and feeble...I may have burned off a few of those 9 feline lives ! giggle

Hope everyone has a fun weekend plans.


----------



## loonlover

NapCat, hope you continue to get better. Those bugs out there can sure lay a person low.

Good morning.

30 degrees with an expected high of 56 and sunny skies.

A group is having a fish and game dinner as a fund raiser at the arena today. This is the second time it has been there. I'm hoping things go a little smoother than they did last year.

Hope everyone is having a great weekend.


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Good Morning

Thanks for the well wishes LL.

Lovely day in the 60s...sunny and breezy. I have friends coming over the evening and am putting together a couple of finger food platters, tea and coffee,

Hope everyone is having a good weekend


----------



## Andra

Happy Saturday!
I am glad to hear you are on the mend Napcat. I was getting worried that you weren't posting.
We continue cleaning and rearranging at my house.
Hope you're having a great weekend


----------



## loonlover

Good morning.

33 degrees, sunny skies, and an expected high of 61. Sounds like a good day.

Work was easy last night and I was home much earlier than after a concert. Also was fed a pretty good dinner.

Hope everyone has a peaceful Sunday.


----------



## NapCat (retired)

_Everyone is Irish today ! Enjoy !_


----------



## Andra

Good morning.  It's 46 in Austin today and we are supposed to be dry most of the week.  This is week 2 of Texas Spring Breaks - I think Austin ISD is out this week.  Surrounding schools were out last week.
We almost got everything out of the old storage unit over the weekend.  Of course that wasn't exactly the point, but at least it's done.  I can go through clothes at the house whenever...
Things are leaving!  
Have a wonderful week.


----------



## loonlover

Good morning.

45 degrees heading to 68 and sunny skies. Looks like it will be a gorgeous day.

II has an appointment with the optometrist this afternoon. Doing some work outside is a possibility, finally.

Hope everyone's day is off to a good start.


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Good Morning

Beautiful sunny day in the 70s....lots of bees, butterflies and other flying critters enjoying new blooms. I really need to load up the old pickup and make a trash/post office/gossip run.

Hope everyone's week has started well.


----------



## Andra

Good morning.  It looks like it will be a pretty day today.  We are starting in the 40s but should get to 70 this afternoon.
Have an amazing day.


----------



## loonlover

Good morning.

It looks like another gorgeous day here with temps in the 60s again and lots of sunshine.

I plan on spending some time on yard work as well as just enjoying the outdoors.

Have a good day.


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Good Morning

Partly cloudy 60s in the desert which is delightful, but more rain and wind on the way.

Hope everyone is having a great day.


----------



## *DrDLN* (dr.s.dhillon)

It was nice day but rain on the way tonight. It is evening but happy good morning to you for tomorrow.


----------



## Andra

Welcome Spring!
The wildflowers here are really starting to stand out.  I've seen large patches of bluebonnets for several weeks, but now the paintbrush are in the mix.  The fields look so pretty with all the blue and red.
I think I have a cold or my allergies are really acting up.  If I still feel crummy tomorrow, I'm heading to the doctor.
Have a wonderful day!


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Good Morning

60s, with showers and wind. Wildflowers have not made their debut yet, but some should be showing up soon. I am off to the Wildlife Refuge today.....migratory birds are now passing through.

Have a great first day of Spring


----------



## loonlover

Good morning.

A lovely day spent outside yesterday. But, we may get some rain this afternoon, so not sure how much time I'll get to work in the yard today.

Hope everyone enjoys their day.


----------



## loonlover

Good morning.

33 again this morning but we will be in the 60s later with sunny skies. It rained for a short time late yesterday afternoon, but not enough to make me check the rain gauge.

Grocery shopping and eating out in the plans for today. I need to replenish the pantry.

Hope everyone has a good day.


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Good Morning

Light steady rain with occasional gusty winds. I finished my taxes ao am headed to the Post Office and also have to stop by the Wildlife Refuge to pick up my phone which I left there yesterday....duh

Hope everyone is having a great day.


----------



## loonlover

Good morning.

34 degrees but we'll warm up nicely again today and enjoy lots of sunshine.

II working tonight. I've started walking after way too many years of being lazy. Think I'll get my walk in before II gets up. Otherwise, it'll just be a day of little chores I feel like doing.

Hope everyone has a great Friday and their weekend gets off to a good start.


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Good Morning and Happy Friday

Lovely sunny, windless day in the desert. Headed to the 70s. Things are still wet, but I can prune some of the small bushes. Hope everyone has fun weekend plans.


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Good Morning

Nice day on queue for our annual Junior Ranger Day at the Wildlife Refuge.










Lots of events for hundreds of kids. (I will be hiding behind the Information Desk...giggle)

Hope everyone is having a fun weekend


----------



## loonlover

Good morning.

We have clouds this morning but the expected high is 72 with maybe some thunderstorms overnight.

Charlie Daniels and Alabama at the arena tonight with a crowd of around 10,000.  I'm thinking it will be an older crowd so maybe not too many drunks that get into fights. Maybe I'll be able to hear a little of the music.

Hope you are enjoying the weekend. We don't seem to be getting those anymore, but I guess when every day is sort of like a weekend, it really doesn't matter. And, hopefully, some of what we do adds enjoyment to the weekend of others.


----------



## loonlover

Good morning.

55 degrees and heading to 71 with mostly cloudy skies.  We
have the possibility of thunderstorms overnight to add to the quarter inch of rain that fell early this morning. And my yard was just about dried out.

I'm looking forward to a couple of weeks of not having to be someplace at a particular time. Nothing scheduled at the arena but I do plan on getting some things done around the house.

Hope everyone has a peaceful Sunday.


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Good Morning

Sunny, Breezy 70s and I am cleaning out flower beds. Yesterday's Junior Ranger Day was a wonderful success....a whole day of watching kids (and their parents) laughing and learning without a single cell phone in sight !! Refreshing

Hope everyone is having a restful Sunday.


----------



## loonlover

Good morning.

50 degrees with partly cloudy skies and an expected high of 68. One half inch of rain fell during a pretty good thunderstorm late last night. Although there was a lot of thunder and some heavy rainfall, it didn't keep me awake.

One errand on the agenda today, then I think I'll start organizing the drawers in the kitchen. I have way too many utensils stuffed in one of the drawers. 

Hope everyone's week is off to a good start.


----------



## Andra

Good morning.  I am back at work after taking a few days off due to a cold.  It's 68 and damp in Austin today.
It's moving day (week) for me at work.  I am moving cubicles (no I don't want to) and I've been putting it off because of the Commission Meeting last week.  I have run out of reasons (excuses) to put it off, so I am starting today.  I am moving into the Help Desk area so it will be more traffic and noise than I am used to.  I got a new pair of noise-cancelling headphones to celebrate 

Have a great week.


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Good Morning

Sunny 70s with a light breeze in the desert. Ash trees are leafing out and Tulips are up. I have a friend coming over for a "Gossip and Giggle" session, which is always fun.










Hope everyone's Monday is going well


----------



## loonlover

Good morning.

45 degrees now but we'll be in the upper 60s eventually. 

It looks like we'll be washer shopping very soon. It is leaking into the tub even with the water to it turned off. It is only 4 years old, but have decided it would be better to replace than repair. 

Hope everyone has a good day.


----------



## Andra

Good morning.  It's 53 and almost sunny today.
IT is enabling multi-factor for all of Law Enforcement today - including all the game wardens.  I sure hope they followed the instructions for registering that were sent out earlier...  we are estimating that maybe half of them did that.  So a handful of us are going to be extras on the phones for questions.  I am armed with lots of chocolate.
I got about 1/3 of the way moved yesterday.  I am still waiting for a change in one of the work surfaces before I move my primary computer over there.  But we've got so much other stuff going on this week that it may take a few days.

Have a wonderful Tuesday.


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Good Morning

Very high wind in the forecast for the next two days, so indoor projects (naps?) are on the agenda.

Hope everyone's week is going well.


----------



## loonlover

Good morning.

Down to 33 again but warming up nicely to 68.

After using the washer yesterday, it was no longer leaking so we'll just watch closely. We can't figure out what was going on, though to have a couple of inches of water in it yesterday morning. 

Nothing planned for the day. Hope your day is a good one.


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Good Morning

Cloudy 70s with high wind in the desert. I am off to the Wildlife Refuge to watch Mother Nature bash her little critters around in 50 mph winds ! giggle I do not expect too many visitors today.

Hope everyone's week is going well.


----------



## loonlover

Good morning.

The expected high for the day is 76. 

Opening day for baseball. Guess we'll be in front of the TV this afternoon for the first time in quite a while. We don't watch much TV at this house as we'd rather read most of the time.

Hope everyone has a good day.


----------



## Andra

Good morning.  It was in the 50s again today and we should get up into the 70s by this afternoon.
I was on the road yesterday - drove the LBJ State Park and Historic Site in Stonewall to look at their auditorium setup.  They have some donation money they want to spend on AV upgrades and wanted to talk to someone at TPWD before calling in a vendor.  I'll be going back in a few weeks with my AV sales guy so he can work up a formal quote.  It was a nice day for a drive 

I've kind of gotten moved into my new cube at work.  I got my computer working this morning and am trying to fit the contents of my old cube in the new one.  I went from an 8x10 to a 7x9 and things are just not fitting the way I want...  I'll get there but I suspect that a little more than I thought will be going home.

Hope your week is going well.


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Good Morning

Sunny and Breezy 70s which is delightful. I am joining some scientists in one of our facilities which is not open to the public to see the work being done there....special opportunity that I am looking forward to attending. Then a dash into "town" for some shopping.

Hope everyone is enjoying "Friday Eve"

Andra: "Cubicles" are inhumane.


----------



## loonlover

Good morning.

60 degrees and heading to 77 with cloudy skies.

I need to make a run for produce and a few other items today. Then, it will be back to whatever project I take on today. II worked outside yesterday. I might just decide outside is the place to be later since we may have thunderstorms again tomorrow.

Hope your Friday is a good one.


----------



## Andra

Happy Friday!
It's 62 in Austin this morning and we are once again headed to the 70s.  I have to make a quick run to my mom's after work today to do her taxes.  Things got weird this year and we haven't managed to get them done yet.  DH and Ginger are going to stay home.  I hope traffic outside of Austin is decent today.  I'm not sure what got into people this morning, but my drive in was awful.  DH said he had more than usual oblivious drivers too...
Have a great day and an awesome weekend.


----------



## Andra

NapCat (retired) said:


> Andra: "Cubicles" are inhumane.


Yes, but at least I am in an area where we still have 7ft walls. When they rebuild areas in the building now, they are going with "standard" walls at 5ft and those drive me absolutely bonkers. There is no room for shelves on those short walls. And if I stand up I can see too much stuff. It's distracting. I'm too old to adjust to the new "open concept" spaces people keep talking about for collaboration. I don't like collaboration - just leave me alone and let me get my work done...


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Good Morning and Happy Friday

Beautiful day in the desert....warm, sunny and breezy. I have lots of projects and ambition, but have not gotten past sitting on the deck with my coffee. Yesterday's outing was excellent and I ran to "town" afterwards for supplies, so I should be able to stay in and work on projects for a few days.

Hope everyone has fun weekend plans lined up


----------



## loonlover

Good morning.

68 degrees but may have thunderstorms later and the temp will drop as the day goes by. Sounds like a day to get the walk in early and then stay inside.

II working tonight with no event going on. He'll probably get a lot of reading or movie watching done.

Hope your weekend plans are going well.


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Good Morning

Beautiful desert day. I hope everyone is enjoying the weekend.


----------



## loonlover

Good morning.

40 degrees at the moment with sunny skies. It will only warm up to the upper 50s today and we have a freeze warning in effect for early in the morning.

We went out for breakfast this morning with plans to eat lunch out also after II sleeps awhile. I could get spoiled by this.

Hope everyone has a peaceful Sunday.


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Good Morning

We have a lovely sunny day in the 70s with a light breeze....just putzin'

Hope everyone is having a restful weekend.


----------



## loonlover

Good morning.

Right at the freezing mark this morning. Don't plan on getting out very early today. Our expected high is in the low 50s, but that will be true only for a couple of days. 

Mowing or some project in the house is what I should do today. 

Hope everyone has a good day and the April Fool's pranks aren't too bad. Can't say those pranks are really my cup of tea.


----------



## Andra

Good morning.  We are at the end of a cold front - it's 42 this morning and there are rumors of rain.
I had a hard time getting going today.  I am not sure how many times I reset the alarm.
I've gotten all my stuff out of my old cube.  Now I'm trying to figure out what needs to go home and how to arrange the stuff that stays.  I'm guessing I have at least another  week of partial chaos before I get everything figured out.
I hope you have an excellent week.


----------



## NapCat (retired)




----------



## loonlover

Good morning.

It looks like a lovely day in store even though it is currently 30 degrees. We do have  sunny skies and the expected high will be in the 60s. 

Not sure what I'll get up to today. I did some cleaning and organizing in the living room yesterday so will try to continue doing something similar in another room today.

Hope your Tuesday is a good one.


----------



## Andra

Good morning.  We were down to 37 this morning, but this should be the last of the cold weather.
In my attempt to once again stop drinking cokes, I made some herbal tea this morning at work.  I need to find a better place for my hot pot because I managed to spill half my brew mug of 190-degree water.  I splashed both of my hands.  They didn't blister, but they are sore.  I have an ice bag sitting here, but it's hard to type with and ice bag on your hands.  I'm pretty annoyed at myself - I know better.
Have a great day!


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Good Morning

Very windy in the desert (50 mph) so too dusty to do anything outside. I plan to sit at the piano for a couple of hours then work on the office de-cluttering project.

Have a great day !


----------



## loonlover

Good morning.

We're to be in the upper 60s today with sunny skies. I have to mow whether I get anything else done or not.

Have a good day.


----------



## Andra

Good morning.  It was 51 when I got up this morning.  We are supposed to end up in the 70s by this afternoon.
I got some burn gel after talking to a pharmacist yesterday.  I can highly recommend Maximum Strength Alocane if you have a first degree burn.  It definitely calmed the itching and burning enough so I could sleep last night.  I now have a tube of it at home and one at the office (not that I plan to repeat THAT stupid maneuver).
Have a wonderful Wednesday.


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Good Morning

Lovely day in the desert.....I am looking forward to my shift at the Wildlife Refuge










Have a great day !


----------



## loonlover

Good morning.

53 degrees and a thunderstorm in progress at the moment with more storms possible throughout the day. The first one came through around 3 AM.

We spent yesterday mowing and trimming the yard. Laundry on my agenda while II is sleeping as he works tonight.

Hope everyone has a good day.


----------



## Andra

Good morning.  It's 66 and damp in Austin to start the day.  But the high is projected in the 80s so that will be really warm walking outside at the end of the day.
I'm just glad most of the rain came through at night so it didn't impact the traffic very much.
Have a excellent day.


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Good Morning

Nice morning in the desert....sunny, cool and breezy......headed for cloudy, warm and very windy. For some reason, I am exhausted.....so I see a siesta coming on.

Have a great day.


----------



## loonlover

Good morning.

We're heading to the 70s today. The sun is shining at the moment, but the weather guys say we're to have mostly cloudy skies. I'll take the sunshine for however long it lasts. Especially after the drenching we got yesterday. I'd love to see some puddles dry up before they form again tomorrow.

I'll finish the laundry today and otherwise stay quiet. II working four nights in a row while I don't work until tomorrow.

Hope your Friday is a good one.


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Good Morning

Absolutely beautiful day....I am doing some off-roading looking for wildflowers.

Happy Friday !!


----------



## loonlover

Good morning.

53 this morning with an expected high of 74 or so and rain/thunderstorms for much of the next 3 days.

I got up and made biscuits this morning, then II brought breakfast home. So, I now have breakfast for in the morning, which might come in handy as I am working tonight.

Monster Jam at the arena tonight and tomorrow afternoon. I'm hoping I won't be too busy as I started a really good book last night. 

Hope you are enjoying your weekend.


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Good Morning

Mostly sunny day in the 60s with no wind....lots of little outdoor chores to do.

Hope everyone is having a fun weekend


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Good Morning

Another nice day in the desert and I am enjoying "working" in the gardens.

Hope everyone is have a restful weekend.


----------



## Andra

Good morning.  It's 63 in Austin to start the week and we are supposed to get up in the 80s.
We had thunderstorms pretty much the entire weekend.  We ended up cancelling our KOA reservation for the shakedown trip again because we didn't want to mess with the trailer in the rain (and hail and tornadoes were mentioned in the forecast).
Ginger has forgotten what a rainy weekend is like.  We spent way too much time opening the back door so she could see that it was STILL raining.
Have an excellent week!


----------



## loonlover

Good morning.

We're at 63 this morning and are to warm up to only 66. Isolated thunderstorms are still a possibility this afternoon. After the weekend's total of an inch and a half, I'm ready for the rain to be gone.

Monster Jam over for another year. Now, on to prep for a banquet Wednesday night. Today will be spent rolling silverware and tomorrow's plan is to set tables. At least, II has about 9 days off and what I will be doing is easy stuff.

Hope everyone's week is off to a good start.


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Good Morning

Yesterday was the first day we broke 90 (95) and will do the same today with high humidity (for us). High winds on the way. My project today is fighting through the Medicare system setting up a Medigap Program......yuck

Hope everyone's week is off to a good start.


----------



## williamson845120

Good Morning Everyone


----------



## loonlover

Good morning.

We're to be in the 80s today. Guess I'm ready for that.

At the moment, I am scheduled to go in to work this afternoon and begin setting tables for tomorrow night's banquet. This hinges on whether the floor will be ready for us after cleaning up the dirt from Monster Jam. If they don't have the tables ready for us today, then it will be a long day tomorrow getting everything done.

Hope everyone has a good day.


----------



## Andra

Good morning.  It was 58 this morning and we are headed to 88...  I just love these days with a 30-degree spread.  
I spent most of my time after work outside with Ginger.  I'm glad that the rain brought down most of the oak pollen.  Hopefully my allergies will settle down.  We have the flubuster people coming to the office tomorrow with B12 and B complex shots.  I am planning to try the B complex in addition to the B12 this time.


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Good Morning

75 and calm right now, but we have two days of very high winds coming, along with a 30 degree temperature drop.

As you know, I travel a great deal and I have watched tiny, little housekeepers strip and remake a King sized bed in three minutes.....Yesterday I spent hours trying to put a duvet insert in a cover...










...damn ! Rough on the manly image......giggle

Hope everyone has a great day !


----------



## crebel

NapCat (retired) said:


> Good Morning
> 
> 75 and calm right now, but we have two days of very high winds coming, along with a 30 degree temperature drop.
> 
> As you know, I travel a great deal and I have watched tiny, little housekeepers strip and remake a King sized bed in three minutes.....Yesterday I spent hours trying to put a duvet insert in a cover...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...damn ! Rough on the manly image......giggle
> 
> Hope everyone has a great day !


Same for me every darn time I wash the duvet and cover. Should be like putting on a fresh pillowcase - not so much. Frustrating!  

Oh, and good afternoon everybody!


----------



## loonlover

II figured out the easiest way to put on a duvet cover is to turn it inside out, tie the insert to the bottom, then slide it up over the insert, turning the cover right side out as you go. Admittedly, it is easier with 2 people as that saves trips around the bed.


----------



## crebel

loonlover said:


> II figured out the easiest way to put on a duvet cover is to turn it inside out, tie the insert to the bottom, then slide it up over the insert, turning the cover right side out as you go. Admittedly, it is easier with 2 people as that saves trips around the bed.


Thanks LL, I'll try that next time (although I'm one who can't fold a fitted sheet flat either no matter how many times I watch a video or someone shows me). 

Good morning to all.


----------



## loonlover

Good morning.

A little cooler at 52 this morning, but we are heading to a high of 84 with fair skies.

I'm working my normal job for the banquet tonight except sitting at the receptionist's desk to do it. So people watching is part of the fun for tonight. The purpose for the banquet is to give an update on Razorback sports for people in central Arkansas so it brings out a diverse crowd. Usually football gets the biggest discussion, but the new basketball coach is supposed to be here so there may be some variation to the talks tonight.

Crebel, II also figured out a way to fold fitted sheets flat (something I had given up on many years ago), but I couldn't begin to describe the process verbally.

Hope everyone has a good day. Stay safe if you are in the path of the latest storm.


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Good Morning

Thanks for the duvet tips everyone..

Nippy in the desert at 48 with very high winds as I head over to the Wildlife Refuge.

Hope everyone's week is going well.


----------



## loonlover

Good morning.

We'll be warm today with an expected high of 87. We also have the potential for thunderstorms this afternoon. Guess there goes the idea of mowing today. Darn.

I plan on doing some catching up around the house and maybe some shopping today. I have 5 days off so hope to make good use of part of that time.

Have a good day.


----------



## crebel

Good morning!  It's a blustery, cold, rainy day here, but at least we aren't getting the snow folks are getting just a few hours north of us.


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Good Morning

Great to see Iowa checking in !!

Cloudy and breezy desert today.....good for heavy tree trimming, however we were very busy at the Refuge yesterday (Spring Break) so I am tired.....that heavy tree trimming may turn into serious napping. giggle

Hope everyone is having a good week.


----------



## loonlover

Good morning.

43 degrees with an expected high of 71 with rain and thunderstorms arriving in the wee hours of tomorrow morning.

It rained a bit yesterday afternoon. I'm hoping not enough fell to keep me from mowing this afternoon. But, before I do that, I have to make it to the grocery store.

Hope everyone enjoys their Friday.


----------



## Andra

HAPPY FRIDAY!
It's 53 this morning, but we are heading towards the 80s by this afternoon.
I had to drive out to a park on Wednesday afternoon - that was a nice change.  And I lost yesterday because we got caught in the "Microsoft released a patch for Windows 7 that doesn't play nicely with Sophos Endpoint" mess.  Thankfully we have been trying to get everyone off Windows 7 before it goes EOL the end of the year so it didn't affect as many people as it might have a few months ago.  But it was a crazy hectic day.
I am hoping for things to be calmer today.


----------



## crebel

Good morning to all!  Another blustery, rainy day here but I don't have to get out of jammies or go anywhere today so I'm good to go with my first pot of tea ready.

Have a good one.


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Good Morning and Happy Friday

Beautiful day in the desert.....The alfalfa fields are being cut and the air is fresh. I just watched "PATCHES" (mamma cat) carry her two (very large) kittens up a tall tree and onto the roof....not sure why she wants them up there, but it was quite an impressive feat.

I know I had something important to do today, but darn if I can remember what it was......Ah retirement.....

Have a great day all


----------



## loonlover

Good morning.

It is raining and will do so all day and into the wee hours of tomorrow morning. We're supposed to get 3 inches with the possibility of thunderstorms in the mix also.

It was a lovely day outside yesterday. I spent a lot of the afternoon mowing and almost hated to come inside when I was done.  With this much rainfall, I hate to think how tall the grass/weeds will be by the time I can mow again. But, the pine pollen should be washed away after this.

Things inside the house are on the agenda today, I guess. I've forgotten how long it has been since we were both home on the weekend so trying to take advantage and get some things done. Next week we'll be back at a hectic work schedule again.

Hope you are having an enjoyable weekend.


----------



## crebel

Good morning.  Sorry we sent our weather of the last few days your way, LL.  At least the pine pollen washing away is a good thing!

A sunny, less windy, though still cool (40s) day here.  It feels more spring like, there is hope.  

We have a new critter living in our creek/somewhere on our property that has really surprised us - it is a river otter!!  According to the research I have done since spying him several times, they were more or less extinct in Iowa in the 20s.  They were then reintroduced by the DNR in the 80s and now have a population of approximately 8,000 and have been seen in all 99 counties.  I had never seen one outside of an enclosed exhibit.


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Good Morning

Sunny day in the desert, headed to the 70s. Most of the trees have leafed out and roses are ready to bloom.

Hope everyone is having a fun weekend.


----------



## loonlover

Good morning.

47 degrees with it to get to around 54 today. It didn't feel very springlike out there this morning. We received 2 1/2 inches of rain yesterday. It'll take a while for us to dry out.

The plan today is to finish the grocery shopping (I only made it to one store Friday) and a little laundry. Also try to plan for meals this week when I'll be working a lot.

Hope everyone has a peaceful Sunday.


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Good Morning

Lovely desert day. Sunny, 80s with some gusty winds. No special plans... work outside until it gets hot, then fix Pierogies for dinner.

Hope everyone is having a restful Sunday


----------



## loonlover

Good morning.

Looks like it will be a really nice day with lots of sunshine in store and a high around 74. 

My plans involve inside duties though, as I really need to vacuum and mop floors before the a busy week at the arena. I never expected 12 years ago when I hired on at the arena that I would be there this long, or as involved in things as I am. Just shows that sometimes you just luck into things that work out well.

Hope everyone's week is off to a good start.


----------



## Andra

Happy Monday!  It's in the low 60s this morning and we are going to get up in the 80s I think.  I have to leave work early today for my appointment at the gym with my trainer.  I didn't make it last Thursday so we had to reschedule.  I've also got a mile-long to-do list of stuff that must be done before the Easter BBQ on Saturday; and I'm sure my mom will be adding to it as we go along!
It's going to be a busy week.


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Good Morning and Happy Monday

I am off to town for basic shopping and set up an eye exam. Cloudy, windy day.

Titanic sank on this day 1912...times change !










Hope everyone has a good week.


----------



## Susan in VA

It's not morning anymore... wasn't there a good evening thread at one point? I can't find it anymore.

Checking in here after a long absence. I've been meaning to stop in and say hello to the many people I remember fondly, but life got more complicated, and time to play online became rare.

And this evening I'm sad at the news from Paris, and I was sure that there would be a thread here (probably started by Betsy!) where people were sharing thoughts and perhaps memories of visits... and there doesn't seem to be one of those either. <sigh>

I have no hope of catching up on all the old threads  but would love an update of major milestones if anyone feels like sending me one.


----------



## crebel

Susan in VA said:


> It's not morning anymore... wasn't there a good evening thread at one point? I can't find it anymore.
> 
> Checking in here after a long absence. I've been meaning to stop in and say hello to the many people I remember fondly, but life got more complicated, and time to play online became rare.
> 
> And this evening I'm sad at the news from Paris, and I was sure that there would be a thread here (probably started by Betsy!) where people were sharing thoughts and perhaps memories of visits... and there doesn't seem to be one of those either. <sigh>
> 
> I have no hope of catching up on all the old threads  but would love an update of major milestones if anyone feels like sending me one.


SUSAN!!!!    So, so, so good to hear from you. Many changes here at KB, not many "old-timers" left. Change of forum ownership created quite a mass exodus, but a few of us still hang around. Chat is no longer available. 

I, too, expected a Notre Dame thread, but I didn't start one. Horrifying to watch all afternoon, but sounds like it may not be as completely destructive as it looked and much was saved. Only one known injury at this point and no deaths, so that is a blessing. In all the traveling we have done, Paris is still on our bucket list, so I don't have any personal memories, but still heartbroken at the world's loss.

I guess I didn't get here for good morning today, so I'll say goodnight to all now.


----------



## loonlover

Hello, Susan. It is so very good to hear from you. As Crebel says, a lot of the "old-timers" are no longer active. There are a few of us that keep posting, but the variety of topics and frequency of posts has definitely narrowed.


----------



## loonlover

Good morning.

Looks like another nice spring day in store with maybe a little less sunshine than yesterday.

Disney on Ice loads in today for 7 shows beginning Thursday. I'll be spending today sitting in the lobby at the arena, spending most of my time reading if past experience holds true.

Hope everyone has a great day.


----------



## crebel

Good morning!  54 degrees, sunny and dry heading to the 70s - a REAL spring day.  

I have my morning pot of tea and am heading out to the 3-season room for some fluffy reading and decompression from the daily news cycle.

Everyone have a safe and happy day.


----------



## Andra

Good morning!  It's 63 and windy in Austin today.  We are gearing up for some possible bad weather again on Wednesday and Thursday.
I'll be taking some time off in the next few days for family time at Easter, so my day today is probably going to be a little busy.

It's great to see you Susan!

I was busy yesterday and didn't see the Notre Dam news until later in the afternoon.  I am glad that they were able to save part of the building and the bell towers and the stained glass windows.  I feel a great sense of loss for the wooden parts of the building that were so old - they said that the trees were 300-400 years old when they were harvested in the 1100s (?).  The cathedral can be repaired, but that part of it can't really be replaced.

Have a good week.


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Good Morning

Windy and Rainy in the desert, so I will not be planting the bedding flowers I bought yesterday.

A friend of mine has been working for a penny pinching (multi-millionaire) louse for 20 years.....He laid her off and last night was her last.....No Party, Gift or Thank You. I ran to town and had a cake made and lettered with "Congratulations". I told her to stop by later for coffee but she does not know all her friends will be here.

Poor thing has been treated so horrible all these years.
It will be nice with friends around the Fireplace on this rainy day.

Hope all is well with Everyone.


----------



## crebel

Good morning.  Spring showers and maybe a thunderstorm this afternoon, but no severe weather expected here.  I will have an umbrella with me while running errands later!

I wish a safe and happy day for everyone.


----------



## loonlover

Good morning.

We have a cloudy day in store but rain isn't expected until the wee hours of the morning.

II working the next 4 nights. I have today off, then early morning call times for 3 days and an early afternoon call time for Sunday. Ticket sales were fairly brisk yesterday, but oh, was it cold in the lobby with that ice out on the floor. I know it looked strange to anyone going by when we exited wearing jackets or hoodies with a temperature of 78 or so.

Hope everyone has a good day.


----------



## Andra

Good morning. It is 69 and damp this morning. Severe weather is in the forecast again this week - yuck.
The most annoying thing so far about all the rain is the abundance of mosquitoes that came with it.
Have an excellent day!


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Good Morning

Lovely desert day setting up with sunny 70s. We should have lots of visitors at the Wildlife Refuge today as we enter our busy season.

Have a great day all.


----------



## loonlover

Good morning.

Gee, it's early, and raining. Somewhere between 4 & 5 inches have fallen so far and it is to be rainy all day. Flash flood warning currently in place. I may have to take a different route than usual to get to the interstate.

The Disney on Ice show for school kids is this morning. It won't be fun getting them in the building. The plan is to open doors early so I'll be going in earlier than once was planned. Not sure I'll even leave the building between shows if this keeps up. 

Hope everyone has a good day.


----------



## crebel

Good morning.  Stay safe, LL!

Cooler and cloudy but dry expected here today.  We had rain and thunderstorms rolling through last night.  About 8 p.m. I was texting a friend, "It's raining, it's pouring, the old man is snoring" - all true at the time.


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Good Morning

Sunny and warm in the desert. The kittens have found their legs and mischievousness. All the pots in my container garden on the deck have been overturned ! They are having a wonderful time destroying all the flowers....

I am off to Las Vegas for an eye exam.

Have a great day everyone.


----------



## crebel

Good morning.  We are expecting a lovely spring day of sunshine with temperatures in the 60s.

Everyone have a safe and happy day.


----------



## Andra

Happy Friday!
We are enjoying a beautiful sunny day as we get ready for our Easter BBQ tomorrow.


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Good Morning

Hot and humid in the desert (read mosquitoes) with high winds on the way. Eye exam went well with 20/20, no need for new glasses and insurance paid. Cool

Happy Friday.....Hope everyone has fun plans for the weekend.


----------



## crebel

Good morning!  Currently 50, heading to 70 and sunny.  A perfect day to open up the windows, crank up the music, and do some serious spring cleaning.

Everyone stay safe and happy.


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Good Morning

80s with high winds and a possible thunderstorm. I have some outdoor projects to work on until "Nap-Time"

Hope everyone is having a great weekend.


----------



## crebel

Good morning and Happy Easter!  A quiet day with nice weather expected here.

Everyone have a safe and blessed day.


----------



## loonlover

Good morning and Happy Easter. 

Looks like a lovely day in store with sunny skies and a high in the 70s.

One last show for Disney on Ice this afternoon. I'm looking forward to a short day compared to the last 3. 

Hope everyone has a peaceful Sunday.


----------



## NapCat (retired)

_Happy Easter !

_









I hope everyone is having a blessed family day.


----------



## loonlover

Good morning.

56 degrees heading to the 80s with some sunshine.

I am looking forward to a few days off after 7 Disney on Ice performances. I ended up with almost 10 hours of overtime while the show was here. It will probably feel good to be outside mowing later today, that is if the ground has dried up enough to mow.

Hope everyone's week is off to a good start.


----------



## Andra

Good morning! I hope everyone had a nice Easter. We had 49 people and 6 dogs at the BBQ on Saturday. It was a beautiful day.
I got up early Sunday to go to sunrise church with my mom. The men of the church fix breakfast and the service is held outside. It was nice, but I needed a nap afterwards.
Today is a lazy down day for me.
Have a great week!


----------



## crebel

Good morning.  Yesterday was perfect weather and we had a lovely day with family over for breakfast and Easter baskets.  This morning is rain showers and small thunderstorms rolling through.  I have a mostly lazy day planned until heading out to grandson's baseball game this evening.

Everyone have a safe and happy day.


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Good Morning

Windy and Cloudy in the desert. Trees and bushes are flowering making the Bees and Hummers happy. Yesterday I tried counting roses and gave up at over 500 !! .....and they say you cannot grow anything in the desert...HA!

I am trying to get up the courage to make an appointment with the doctor for standard checkup. Hate doctors....sigh

Have a happy Monday


----------



## loonlover

Good morning.

58 degrees and heading to 83. Thunderstorms might move in overnight.

Mowing finished yesterday. Today will be my day of not doing a whole lot. Haircuts on the agenda followed by lunch out. A couple of loads of laundry and then, some down time.

Hope everyone has a good day.


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Good Morning

Sunny, Windy 90s. Not much on the adgenda....just putzin'

Have a great day !


----------



## loonlover

Good morning.

62 degrees with an expected high of 79. Thunderstorms move in early this evening and we have the potential for rain the next 24 hours.

Taking the car in for an oil change this morning, followed by some laundry and whatever else I manage to find the motivation to do.

Hope everyone has a lovely day.


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Good Morning

Sunny 90s for the rest of the week. I am off to the Wildlife Refuge and expect to be busy. With the warm temperatures, the whole desert is in bloom.










Hope everyone's week is going well.


----------



## crebel

Good morning!  VERY foggy here this morning, I can't see the trees in my yard out the windows.  Fortunately I don't have to go anywhere and DH is already safe at work after 20 minutes for a 5-minute drive.

Everyone have a safe and happy day.


----------



## loonlover

Good morning.

We had about an inch of rain overnight with maybe some more to come early this afternoon. After that , it will be sunny and warm up to somewhere in the 70s, depending on which forecaster to believe.

II working tonight so I plan on making it to the grocery store while he sleeps in. 

Have a wonderful Thursday.


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Good Morning

Sunny 90s...I have a few outdoor chores (repair an irrigation leak and clean up the remains of my container garden......the kittens took great delight in destroying the garden and murdering the flowers ! giggle !!)

Windless afternoon will be indoors.

Hope everyone is having a good day.


----------



## *DrDLN* (dr.s.dhillon)

Good morning everyone. It's warm in sunny N. California. But nothing to complain about.
Weather is good, but it's the most miss managed state with highest taxes, high number of homeless population, highest gas prices and plenty of crime.... We the people have to put right kind of politicians in power....


----------



## Andra

Happy Friday dance!!
It was a brisk 59 degrees this morning and we are heading to the 70s this afternoon.
Yesterday was my first day back in the office after our Easter vacation.  I am not used to getting up at 5am any more!
It looks like DH has to travel to China for work in June.  There is just one little glitch - his passport expired 5 years ago.  So now we are trying to figure out the best way to get a renewal in a timely fashion (without too much fuss).  Yeah - like that's gonna happen...
I'm pretty sure mine is expired also.  Maybe I need to go ahead and renew it now too before I need it again.

Have a wonderful day and a great weekend.


----------



## loonlover

Good morning.

Our weather matches Andra's today. And looking forward to a dry weekend.

Funny as Ish Comedy Tour at the arena tonight. Most comedy shows are uneventful for me as attendees stay in their seats for most of the show. Thus fewer spills, fights, medical calls, etc. for me to deal with. We then have a week off before the next show.

Hope everyone has a good Friday and their weekend gets off to a good start.


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Good Morning

Windless and sunny with temperatures that may break triple digits. I have to dash to the Post Office and do some irrigation repair.....but then I will be retreating indoors for the rest of the day for reading, piano and napping....

Happy Friday......hope everyone has a fun weekend plans.


----------



## crebel

Making it in for a still good morning in central time!

I wore a winter coat yesterday evening to sit in the bleachers at grandson's baseball game, the wind was freezing.  Weathercasters are using the horrible "S" word for tomorrow - in APRIL!! Sigh ...

Everyone have a safe and happy day.


----------



## crebel

My timing is a little better today for a true Good Morning in this thread!

Rain/slush mix already today, blizzard warnings to the north of us for this afternoon.  Last Sunday I had the heat off and windows open; we ate Easter meals in the unheated 3-season room. Crazy!  I'm sure I'll be moaning and groaning about heat and humidity soon.

Bridal shower to attend this afternoon, and a wine-tasting get-together tonight with a BYOA (appetizers).  I'm taking curried chicken salad and salted caramel cheesecakes, both in mini filo shells.

Everyone have a safe and happy day.


----------



## loonlover

Good morning.

It looks like we are in for a fairly pleasant day with a high around 80. But, thunderstorms predicted for the overnight hours.

Last night was a late night (I clocked out at midnight), but an easy one during the show. Lots of reading time.

II sleeping for a while, then the plans are to get some more mulch and drainage rock for our projects in the back yard. I have the feeling that now that we have started doing some work out there, we'll find plenty more to keep us busy. Should be good for us, physically, however.

Hope everyone is enjoying their weekend.


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Good Morning

Lovely warm, sunny breezy day. I plan to detail my car.....hope that does not jinx it !

Hope everyone is having a fun weekend


----------



## loonlover

Good morning.

60 at the moment and heading to 79 with mostly cloudy skies. No rain in the forecast for today yesterday's predicted rain never showed. Maybe all the puddles in the yard will be gone for a day or two now.

Some housework that needs to be done before a short trip out of town is on today's agenda. Otherwise, just hanging out around the house in the plans.

Hope everyone has a peaceful Sunday.


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Good Morning

It worked !! I washed my car yesterday, so naturally there is rain in today's forecast...giggle

Tree pruning continues and I hope to make a "dump run" today.

Hope everyone is having a restful Sunday.


----------



## crebel

Good morning!

Yesterday was a gorgeous spring day with plenty of sunshine, albeit pretty windy.  The grandkids were here all day so their parents could have a day to themselves.  Cooking (and eating), baking (and eating), organizing books (and reading), interspersed with baseball, frisbee, and sidewalk chalk artistry while BaPa was mowing made for a fun day.

Gma is worn out from yesterday and intends to be a slug as thunderstorms roll through all day.  The rain is not heavy, but expected to be persistent.  I'm good with staying in jammies with my Kindle and multiple pots of tea to keep me company.  Poor DH that has to work in order to keep me in the manner to which I wish to become accustomed ...  

Everyone have a safe and happy day.


----------



## loonlover

Good morning.

The weather looks pretty good for today here at home with a high in the 70s. We, however, are headed to Springfield, Missouri this morning where it looks thunderstorms will be possible most of the time we are there. I don't imagine rain will affect our enjoyment of the Wonders of Wildlife Museum and Aquarium, it may just make it a little messy getting inside.

Hope everyone's week is off to a good start.


----------



## Andra

Good morning!  It was 67 when Ginger and I went for our walk before work.  Today should be nice, but then we have wet stuff in the forecast for the rest of the week.
We saw the last Avengers movie on Saturday.  Wow.  I kinda expected some of it, but a good part of it came out of left field and shocked me.  I suspect we will be watching it again.  To avoid spoilers, I'll just say that I didn't leave the theatre going "what the h###" like I did after the one before...
We have a plumber coming out this afternoon to check on the newest hot water heater (which is not supplying hot water).  The old one was 19 years old when it went out.  This one is under a year.  I don't have a warm fuzzy feeling about this.

I hope you have a great week.


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Good Morning

It is raining !! ....so the desert perfume is combined with the scent of all my flowering trees and roses.....just wonderful !! Well worth washing the car again....










I am off to town for groceries and to fill the car with gas. I need to make three trips into (and out of) Death Valley this week and gas prices down there are outrageous.

Have a great day and hope you are enjoying your rain as much as I am enjoying mine !!!


----------



## Andra

Good morning!  75 and damp in Austin today.
The water heater was just a pilot problem.  Apparently we had enough wind that it blew out (Kinda scary) and tripped the failsafe.  The plumber got it working again and said if it does it again they will try to figure out how to shield the pilot better from the wind.  I'm not sure why that's a thing with the new one when it never happened with the old one, but I'm not an expert on installing hot water heaters.  No charge for the service visit so that was a nice surprise.
Have a great day!


----------



## loonlover

Good morning.

Easy drive yesterday with only a slight slow down due to road construction.

So far the rain has not materialized. Maybe we'll at least get inside our destination before it does.

We walked to a Hurt Donuts for breakfast. They are good, but not sure we'll ever try to make it to the much hyped store in Little Rock. That one is in a location with limited parking.

Hope everyone has a good day.

Hope everyone has a good day


----------



## crebel

Good morning.  Ongoing rain, thunderstorms, and potential severe weather here.  Other than the dreariness lending to moodiness for no apparent reason, all is well.

Continued safe travels, LL & II and enjoy your visit!

Andra, I'm so glad your water heater was a nimby problem - no service charge is a big plus!  I'm with you that new water heaters are not as robust as older models even if they are the same size.  My DH saw the new Avengers movie last night and he had the same reaction to it that you did.


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Good Morning

Absolutely gorgeous day in the desert. I am not doing much except enjoying the flowers, critters and the view !!

Hope everyone's week is going well.


----------



## loonlover

Good morning.

We experienced thunderstorms and tornado warnings for quite a bit of last evening, so we just hung out in the hotel room.  Did manage to get out for supper between downpours. And the Wildlife Wonders museum and aquarium were very enjoyable. We think we'll be back to do it again sometime, along with some other sights in Springfield.

It looks like we'll be driving in rain for most of our trip home. We'll take it easy and get there when we get there. And the forecast for the next few days at home is for a lot more rain.

Hope everyone has a good day.


----------



## Andra

Good morning.  I don't believe it's already the first of May!
It's 75 and muggy in Austin today.  We are expecting "severe weather" today that can include heavy rain, high winds, and possible hail...  oh joy.
I am looking for a good inexpensive pair of bluetooth headphones with active noise cancelling.  I have a pretty good pair, but it does not have the multipoint feature that I need to connect to my laptop and my phone at the same time.  I'm having a hard time finding any brands that include that feature in their product descriptions once I get away from Plantronics and Jabra (typical phone headsets and very $$).  I do have a pair of LG earbuds that will connect to both and seamlessly switch from listening to music to answering the phone.  But I really want the ANC because of a loud co-worker.  I'll keep looking 

Be safe everyone.


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Good Morning

I am off to Furnace Creek, Death Valley to attend a three day symposium. This is a gathering of scientists who have worked in this area. Interesting presentations and a great social event...we have been doing this so long, we are mostly checking on each other to see who is still alive ! giggle

Temperatures ranging from 88 to 102.

Hope everyone is having a good week.


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Good Morning from Death Valley

...beautiful day.










It is a shame we will mostly be inside a conference room. Yesterday's presentations were wonderful and the evening social was full of exaggerated stories and laughter.

Have a great day.


----------



## loonlover

Good morning.

We had an easy drive home yesterday. The rain we expected never materialized, although some had fallen at the house sometime shortly before we arrived there.

We stopped and bought a flat of strawberries at a farmer's market on the way home. So I spent my evening making a pie out of one quart and fixing the other 7 quarts for the freezer. Sure was glad I only bought one flat.

II works tonight as we have concerts Friday & Saturday nights, one small, one big. I'm waiting to hear whether I will be working all day tomorrow or not. Saturday all day will also be a possibility. Oh well, more reading time.

Hope everyone has a good day.


----------



## crebel

Good morning.  Slightly overcast with some showers this morning but supposed to give way to sunshine this afternoon.  

Everyone have a safe and happy day.


----------



## Andra

Good morning.  It's 63 and wet here today.  Yesterday's severe weather never materialized here - thank goodness.  I hope no one else got it either.
Not much new to report here.
Have a great day!


----------



## Nina Huffney

Good morning! It's 11:55am, here, and I've had a really unproductive morning. Having foregone coffee and breakfast, I'm feeling a bit hangry. But perhaps that's too venty for a 'Good Morning Thread'? So, I'll describe how I _wish_ my morning had gone...

*******​Nina had showered and shaved (her armpits, mind - her chin only required a tweezer pluck once every six weeks after all). Donning her favorite lacy negligee, she floated down the grand staircase (skillfully avoiding the accident left by Fifi) and flung open the french doors to the terrace. The sun was shining and the birds were chirping. IT WAS TOTALLY NOT DRIZZLING AT ALL.

She sat herself to the feast arrayed on the patio table - pastries, bacon, poached eggs, and fruit. And a lasagna and a Boston Cream Pie. After daintily washing it all down with a full carafe of Irish Coffee, she let out a belch. "Oops. Hehe."

Her loyal butler, Cheevers, cleared away the plates with a 'You're looking especially stunning and youthful today, Miss. Why, I would take you for twenty-nine at the oldest!'

Whipping out her laptop (from her... pocket? Negligees have those, right?), Nina drafted out a 200,000 word novel as an overhead plane sky-wrote 'Nina, you're the best!'

All before noon.
*******​
Okay, it _was_ morning when I started this. Yeeaahh... I'm beginning to see why productivity is a problem for me.


----------



## crebel

Good morning.  Sunshine and high 50s expected today, it should be lovely!  There is horrible flooding along both the eastern and western borders of Iowa, but so far we are well in our southeast corner.

I had a great time at grandson's (now 9!) little league game last night.  His team chalked up the win in extra innings in his first outing as pitcher.  Gma is a little hoarse this morning.  

Everyone have a safe and happy day.


----------



## loonlover

Good morning.

Just cloudy at the moment, but will have rain beginning early this afternoon and lasting until late afternoon tomorrow, supposedly.

I'm headed in to work - tonight's concert won't be over until 11:35 or so, thus I'm looking at possibly a 15+ hour day. Boy, do I expect to read a lot.

Hope everyone's weekend gets off to a good start. Stay safe.


----------



## A.G. Richards

Good morning everyone!

But grey skies here in the UK, sadly, and much colder than it ought to be by this time of the year. The only thing to do is remain optimistic and look forward to the sunshine that is coming soon.


----------



## loonlover

Good morning.

Cool at 62 with gloomy skies and light rain possible this morning. But, the higher amount of rain forecast for today is apparently not going to materialize. Maybe the rest of the puddles in the yard will be gone by tomorrow. I hope the forecast for sunny skies tomorrow is more accurate than that of rain today.

Yesterday turned out to be a 16 1/2 hour day. I made it to bed at 2 this morning. But I don't have to be back for tonight's concert until 4 PM.  Unlike my boss who left at 1 AM this morning and was back at 3 AM for load in for the 3rd stop of Carrie Underwood's new tour. Back to back concerts are really a pain at times.

Hope everyone's weekend plans are fun ones.


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Good Morning

Today is a Napcatcatnappin' Day of recovery after my three day symposium in Death Valley. Yesterday we visited all the STAR WARS filming locations to discuss the geology (and over course the movies)










Great fun, but I am exhausted today.

Hope everyone is having a fun weekend

Welcome to Nina, Fifi and Cheevers


----------



## Nina Huffney

*Waves at *NapCat** It sounds like you had an adventure! Hope to hear more about it, soon.


----------



## loonlover

Good morning.

We are to have sunny skies and a high around 80 today. Here's hoping it dries out the yard enough I can mow tomorrow.

Last night was not a good experience. Due to the show not being ready (stage set up, etc. was not completed until long after doors were scheduled to open), doors opened almost 2 hours late. Not good to make people stand in line as long as they did and I certainly can't disagree with the frustrated comments expressed by concert goers. In the 12 years I have worked there, this was the longest delay in opening doors I've seen. It was also frustrating for arena employees as you can imagine. 

Looking forward to the a few days off before the graduation marathon begins next Saturday. Today will not involve much more than reading the newspaper and making sure we get fed.

Hope everyone has a peaceful Sunday.


----------



## crebel

Good morning.  We have beautiful sunny weather here and DH has been out mowing for an hour already hoping to get done before rain swoops in again.  I had hopes for a do-nothing day, but pretty sure I need to make a grocery run at least.

We had a long all-day meeting yesterday, but rewarded ourselves by stopping for my mother in the big city and going out for sushi before heading home.

Everyone have a safe and happy day.


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Good Morning

Beautiful sunny, breezy 80s in the desert....I have been sitting on the deck with my coffee, but I suppose I should do something...always lots of pruning and cleanup to do in the gardens.

Hope everyone is having a restful Sunday


----------



## Andra

Good morning. It is 68 and cautiously sunny for now.  We have rain in the forecast for the rest of the week, so the unexpected sunshine is a nice start to the week.
Yesterday I was with my mom.  We went to the 125th anniversary and Decoration Day service at the little Rabke Methodist Church.  One of my ancestors founded the church and the little community around it when he came to the US from Germany.  I was really interesting to meet other relatives for the first time.  DH and Ginger stayed at home, but next year I think I will take Ginger.  There were two other pups there so she would have been ok.

LL - a 2-hour delay is pretty crazy.  I'm glad you didn't have a riot.  If you stop and think about it, I'm amazed that fewer shows don't have delays.  I've seen quite a few high-tech shows (think TSO) and it's got to take several hours to get all that set up - even with an experienced road crew.

Have a great week.


----------



## crebel

Good morning.  A beautiful sunny morning here with a temperature of 59 and supposed to climb about 10 more degrees by afternoon.  Should be great weather for grandson's baseball game tonight.

Everyone have a safe and happy day.


----------



## loonlover

Good morning.

We have cloudy skies at the moment but are supposed to get some sunshine this afternoon. It does look like I'll get the mowing done today.

Another thing about the show delay the other night, was there apparently was no acknowledgement by the show of the late start, or that both opening acts performances were going on while people were still making their way inside. Others who have worked there longer than I have said they had never seen anything like this before. And load-in had a 4:30 AM start time. So, maybe your sets are a little too elaborate or involved for touring.

Yesterday was pretty much a day of vegging out at our house. Guess we'll start catching up on chores today and figure out what we want to do the rest of the week.  

Hope everyone has a good day.


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Good Morning

Beautiful sunny and breezy day in the 70s. My new kittens are just hysterical to watch....they have learned to "fly" by climbing a 25' Mimosa tree and leaping into a Pampus grass for a soft landing.....then they run up and do it over. Funny










Not much on the agenda I may run over to the Post Office later. I have been marinating a Pork Roast since Saturday and will grill it with fresh Pineapple later.

Hope everyone's week is off to a good start.


----------



## crebel

Good morning.  Raining again and chilly.  I have exciting plans of a day of laundry and waiting for new decking materials to be delivered at no specific time.  

Everyone have a safe and happy day.


----------



## Andra

Good morning.  It's 71 and slightly muggy.  The rain that was supposed to get here by 8am fizzled out somewhere.  Now it's just supposed to be WET starting around noon.  Oh joy - driving home in Austin traffic in the rain (for the rest of the week)...  It's a good thing I have an awesome doggie at home to improve my mood 

Be excellent to each other.


----------



## loonlover

Good morning.

We're to have sunny skies and a high of around 86 today. But, rain begins tomorrow and a flash flood watch has already been issued for tomorrow. Hoping they got that wrong like the forecast for rain all day last Saturday.

Mowing accomplished yesterday and nothing on the to do list is as pressing as that was. Some shopping on my agenda today including some flowers for some container gardening I decided to do this year. 

Hope everyone has a good day.


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Good Morning

Breezy 80s with a chance of a thunderstorm.....delightful. I need to deadhead all the roses that have been blooming for the past couple of weeks. Irises are up now.









Hope everyone is having a good week.


----------



## loonlover

Gorgeous iris, NapCat.

Good morning.

Looks like we're in for rain most of the day with a flash flood watch in effect until tomorrow afternoon.

Inside chores on the agenda for today. Sure did enjoy spending time outside the past 2 days. 

Hope everyone's week is going well.


----------



## crebel

Good morning.  Another damp day here, but it isn't pouring so that's a plus.

I love the flower picture, NapCat!  Our tulips have come and gone already, but lilacs have some early blooms and the flowering trees are beautiful here.  The redbuds are my favorites.

Everyone have a safe and happy day.


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Good Morning

Sunny, but very windy today as I head over to the Wildlife Refuge....still, we will have a lot of visitors (migrating birds are passing through and the desert wildflowers are in bloom)..

Hope everyone's week is going well.


----------



## loonlover

Good morning.

64 degrees heading to 81 with mostly cloudy skies. But, only a 20% chance of rain which sounds good after over 2 1/2 inches fell yesterday evening.

I was in the midst of fixing supper when the power went out last night. We were able to eat what I had cooked, but I would have preferred not eating it by candlelight. II powered up the generator after we ate so we at least were able to have a couple of lights on, a fan going, and kept the fridge and freezer working. But oh, those things are noisy. Power was restored after just a couple of hours.

We'll do more inside chores today, I guess.

Hope everyone has a good day.


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Good Morning

We have a wet desert today.....70s with thunderstorms. Yeah. Always a treat for we desert rats !

I am off to the doctor for prescription renewal and lecture....sigh...then into "town" for groceries.

Have a great day


----------



## crebel

Good morning.  I am just home from an early eye doctor visit this morning.  Now I wait for some testing results.

Our weather is still overcast and cool, but it is not currently raining and we may get some sunshine this afternoon.

Everyone have a safe and happy day.


----------



## Andra

Love the iris NapCat!!

Happy Friday!!  We have had a cold front blow through and it's 55 in Austin this morning.  I don't mind the cooler weather, but 55 in May is a little chilly.  We have more rain coming and are under a flash flood watch until Saturday.  Poor Houston is getting pounded again.
Errands and housework on the agenda for the weekend.  And if we actually get some sunshine, I suspect Ginger will insist on being outside.

Have a great day and stay safe.


----------



## loonlover

Good morning.

We're cooler at 54 this morning with a high of only 58 forecast. Rain begins early this afternoon and continues until late tomorrow afternoon. Ugh.

II works tonight and the first graduation is in the morning. The next two weeks are going to be a very odd schedule. 

I have grocery shopping to do this morning, then I'll play it by ear after that. 

Hope you have a great day.


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Good Morning

It has been raining all night on a desert in full bloom !! Smells like a Hallmark shop ! The patio doors are open and I have a fire going in the fireplace with candles burning. I am making a long list of things to get done today.

_TO DO LIST

1. Napcatcatnappin'
2._

Happy Friday all !!


----------



## crebel

Good afternoon.  Lovely sunny day here, still cooler than usual, but that makes me happy.

Test results back from my various doctor visits.  I get to add glaucoma drops and high blood pressure medicine to my daily routine.  Sigh ...

Everyone have a safe and happy day.


----------



## crebel

Good morning.  It looks drizzly and chilly outside today, but we will be driving a few hours for a most-of-the-day meeting.  Grey weather will be irrelevant, though, as we get to spend both the drive and the meeting with friends. 

Everyone have a safe and happy day.


----------



## loonlover

Good afternoon.

Gray and drizzly here for a while longer, then the possibility of rain during the wee hours of the morning. But, it looks like dry weather in store for at least part of next week.

It was nice to leave the arena shortly after noon, knowing the first graduation is behind us, but I still didn't like the early call time. II works again tonight so he is hoping to get another couple hours of sleep. I'm enjoying the quiet and only doing what I wish to for a little while.

Hope everyone's weekend is going well. Stay safe.


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Good Morning

The rain has left the desert and we have some sun. It will take several days for things to dry out, so I will fuss with indoor projects.

Hope everyone is having a pleasant weekend.


----------



## loonlover

Good morning and Happy Mother's Day.

It looks like we will have some sunshine later today and are supposed to have dry weather for most of the next week. I'm looking forward to that.

II doesn't work tonight, but starting tomorrow will work 9 of the next 11 nights. So, he plans sleeping during the day on the days he isn't scheduled to work. I don't work again until Tuesday, off Wednesday and Thursday, then 7 straight days. Guess we'll be doing a lot of communicating by text and notes. Sure looking forward to the slower months of the summer.

Hope everyone has a peaceful Sunday. Mine certainly should be.


----------



## NapCat (retired)




----------



## loonlover

Good morning.

It was a little cool this morning at 49, but we have sunny skies and an expected high of 75 or so. Looks like it will be a nice week, weather wise.

II sleeping so my plans are some shopping this morning followed by who knows what.

Hope everyone's week is off to a good start.


----------



## Andra

Happy Monday!
It is sunny and 72 here today.  We are enjoying a few clear days before the rain starts up again.  I had a late start today due to a restless night.  We are gearing up for our Commission meeting next week.
Hope you are having a great day!


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Good Morning and Happy Monday

Humid (for us) 88 in the desert. The ground is still pretty soggy, but I should be able to get some tree trimming done.

Hope everyone has a great week.


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Good Morning

Hot and windy in the desert...I do not plan on getting much done outside today as I am off to the Doctor for a routine blood draw. By the time I get back it will be too hot to work outside.

Have a great day !!


----------



## loonlover

Good morning.

Looks like a nice day outside, although there is a slight chance of a pop-up thunderstorm for part of the day. But, I think I'll go get my walking done this morning.

I work tonight, but most of my time should be spent reading. One positive about graduations, for me, at least.

Hope your day goes well.


----------



## Andra

Good morning.  We started out at 64 this morning and it's nice and sunny.  Rain is supposed to roll in later tonight.
I think I may be heading to the Container Store for an early lunch.  I brought up some spare Skandia uprights and shelves from home and have a small bookcase started in my office.  I neede another shelf though and the store actually has them in stock! Last time I needed more I had to order and it took two months to get them in from Holland!  But the store is in a bad location for stopping on the way home.  So I'll do better to take a long lunch and stay up here a little late to make up for it.

Hope you are having a great week!


----------



## crebel

Good morning!  The sun is shining, the temperature is currently 54 heading to a PERFECT 75 and in a bit I am heading to my sister's house in the big city for a week - all is right in my world.

Everyone have a safe and happy day.


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Good Morning

Headed to cloudy, mid 80s today....our guests at the Wildlife Refuge will have to watch the migratory birds just blow by in winds gusting to 60 !!

Hope the week is going well for all !


----------



## loonlover

Good morning.

Sunny skies heading to a high in the 80s. Sure looks good out there.

Mowing on my agenda for the afternoon after a trip to Fresh Market this morning.

Hope everyone has a good day.


----------



## loonlover

Good morning.

It appears it will be another pretty day with a high of around 87 and lots of sunshine.

I finished the mowing yesterday so may do some food prep today, or I may just loll around. I do plan on heading down to the county seat to check out the farmer's market this morning. 

Hope everyone enjoys their day.


----------



## crebel

Good morning.  Another beautiful weather day here as well, sounds identical to LL.  So nice having windows open and listening to the birds sing this morning.

A farmer's market sounds wonderful, hopefully we can go to the big one here in downtown Des Moines on Saturday.  I did find heirloom tomatoes at my sister's wonderful grocery store yesterday which I bought along with some fresh mozzarella and basil.  Caprese salad will be my choice for multiple meals in the next few days (may even have it for breakfast).

Everyone have a safe and happy day.


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Good Morning








YIKES

I really need to go to town, but would rather stay home, next to the fireplace....

......or better yet join you ladies at the Farmers Market








.......hmmm

Have a great day


----------



## loonlover

Good morning.

Another sunny day with highs in the 80s. I've already been out filling bird feeders. It was really nice out there.

7 more days until I feel like a retiree again as things slow down at the arena during the summer. I have lots of plans for enjoying those days as well as getting some things done around the house.

Hope everyone has a great Friday and their weekend gets off to a good start.


----------



## crebel

Good morning. Rain, rain, thunderstorms, rain, rain, hail, rain.  Electricity/internet/satellite tv all intermittent since about 9 p.m. last night so I'll keep this short!

Everyone have a safe and happy day.


----------



## Andra

Happy Friday!!

Happy Weekend!!


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Good Morning

Cool, partly sunny day is our break between California storms. I have a lot of "kitten damage" to repair.......goodness, they are in to everything. Hysterical to watch though.

Happy Friday all !!


----------



## loonlover

Good morning.

Really nice outside at the moment, but we are expecting thunderstorms beginning this afternoon through the early hours of tomorrow morning. Maybe we'll get most of the people into the arena before the rain starts.

Hope everyone is enjoying their weekend.


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Good Morning

Cloudy 70s and high wind for the next two days.....looks like some mandatory indoor napcatcatnappin'

Hope everyone is having a fun weekend.


----------



## loonlover

Good morning.

Rather gloomy this morning and very humid. But, we are supposed to have sunshine and a high of 87 this afternoon.

A storm front was going through just as yesterday's graduation ended so we let people hang around until the storm had abated some. We couldn't let those newly graduated doctors and nurses take a chance on melting.    

More thunderstorms rolled through during the evening so we ended up with 1 3/4 inches of rain for the day.

Hope everyone has a peaceful Sunday. No telling how mine will be as we have another high school graduation this afternoon.


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Good Morning

50 degrees and 40 mph winds with a chance of showers will keep me inside today. Always lots of decluttering to do. Hope everyone is having a restful Sunday.


----------



## loonlover

Good morning.

62 heading to 83 or so with the possibility of thunderstorms this afternoon about the time I leave for work. 

Tonight's graduation is the school our kids graduated from. I won't be in any hurry to leave the arena as the attendees will be heading in the same direction as me. 

Other than some food prep, I don't plan on doing much today around the house. Plus getting my walking done early this morning.

Hope everyone has a good day.


----------



## Andra

Good morning.

It's 76 and cloudy here in Austin.  I have a sinus infection but have to be at work this week anyway since it's Commission week.
Have a great day.


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Good Morning and Happy Monday

The wind has finally eased a bit and I have some damage to repair (tree fell against a shop). Also look for the cats which likely blew into the next county.

Yesterday's decluttering project was a major FAIL...I now have a sealed cardboard box labelled: *"Junk Drawer Stuff"*....giggle

Hope everyone's week is off to a great start.


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Good Morning

47 in the desert....brrrr

I am off to the doctor for lab results and then into "town" for groceries.

Hope everyone is well and safe.


----------



## loonlover

Good morning.

Started the morning at 74 with an expected high of around 87 and thunderstorms possible for most of the evening.

A double graduation tonight which won't be easy if it is raining when one school is supposed to be exiting and another entering. Other than that, I look for it to be another evening getting some reading done.

Hope everyone has a pleasant day.


----------



## Nina Huffney

Overcast and drizzly, here. Just the way I like it! The window in this room is bare, so sunny days are screen-glare days.


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Good Morning

Yesterday's doctor visit went OK...looks like 'da ol' cat still has several of the 9 lives left.
Cold, windy and rain today....and I am off to the Wildlife Refuge today.

Hope everyone's week is going well


----------



## loonlover

Good morning.

Cloudy but a low chance of rain today. Since more than an inch fell yesterday, that is a relief. 

The double graduations went well last night, but the drive home during a heavy rain fall was not enjoyable. Especially since my drive is on a major truck route. I was very glad when I got to my exit.

Just going to hang around the house today until time to head to the second double graduation. The end is in site!

Hope everyone has a good day.


----------



## Andra

Good morning!  I managed to get through the meetings after a doctor visit for antibiotics and a steroid shot.  I still can't talk, but I don't feel like I'm going to fall over either.
Today is one of my very good friends' last day at work.  She is retiring and I am trying very hard to be happy for her without being miserable for me.
I'm off tomorrow since my MIL is coming to visit.  We are planning to work on closets and storage buildings.  I think I'm going to be worn out by Monday.
Have a great day!


----------



## loonlover

Good morning.

Looks like we'll have sunshine to enjoy for a few days, but it will be warm with highs approaching 90.

I've got my lunch and II's supper in the slow cooker. One last high school graduation tonight and then some time with very few scheduled/structured have to be somewhere at a certain time.

Hope everyone has a good day.


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Good Morning

70s with rain showers today....it rained most of the night, so everything is soggy, which is OK as I have indoor projects to work on.

Hope everyone is doing well. Be Happy, it is Friday Eve !!


----------



## Andra

Happy Friday!
We have already made some progress on the first closet and are playing with the dogs a bit before getting back to it. I am doing better at letting things go this time - so yay!
Have an excellent weekend.


----------



## loonlover

Good morning.

Yay, I feel like a retiree with a part time job again! So nice not to have an event for a couple of weeks and I can do things at the time of day I choose.

Had an early morning appointment at the dealer for a brake job. Out of there in less than an hour so freedom til the hair appointment later. And, I don't plan on cooking today.

Hope everyone has a good start to the weekend. Safe travels to those hitting the road.


----------



## crebel

Good morning!  Great weather here if you're a duck.  Our deck is being redone and we had hoped it would be ready for a Memorial Day cookout. Neither a finished deck or cookout look to be likely for a while.  On the bright side, we aren't flooding!

Everyone have a safe and happy day.


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Good Morning and Happy Friday

We are having a delightful day with 70 degree temps, light wind, crystal clear sky and a few fluffy clouds. We have new snow on the mountains....beautiful. I plan a day of light pruning, kitten watching and enjoying the views.










Be safe if you are fighting traffic or floods this weekend.


----------



## loonlover

Good morning.

It will be warm but dry today. Liking that idea.

Heading out for breakfast shortly, then doing however much I choose to do today, even if it is nothing.

Hope everyone is having a good weekend.


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Good Morning

Yet another Pacific storm moving into the desert. Warm, Humid (for us) and Windy......showers and thunderstorms later. Good fireplace and Kindle (both kittens and reader) day.

Hope everyone is having a fun and safe weekend.


----------



## loonlover

Good morning.

Another sunny day in store with it warming up to around 90.

Some laundry has to be done today, but otherwise still plan on taking it easy.

Hope everyone has a peaceful Sunday.


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Good Morning

Both temperature and wind at 60 !










Gonna' stay hunkered down inside.

Hope everyone is having a fun weekend.


----------



## loonlover

Good morning. It is a day for remembering the past.

It sounds like it will be more like June, weather wise. But it should be dry.

Enjoy the day and safe travels to those heading back home.


----------



## crebel

Good morning.  Thank you to all those we remember on this day for the sacrifices made. Do the other U.S. folks know there is an actual federal law for a minute of silence at 3 p.m. your local time to acknowledge the sacrifice of our service members?  I was not aware until this year even though the "National Moment of Remembrance" act was passed into law in December 2000. 

Weather wise, it is another dark and stormy morning.  We will be travelling a few hours for a graduation party for a nephew and are looking forward to spending some time with extended family.

Everyone stay safe.


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Good Morning
Don't Forget to Remember...


----------



## loonlover

Good morning.

Another warm day with lots of sunshine.

We may have to take a drive across the river this afternoon just to see what it looks like at this stage of flooding. It isn't supposed to crest until Thursday or Friday. We've only seen it as high as the projected crest one other time in our 40 years in Arkansas.

Otherwise, we are enjoying a few days of feeling like we are actually retired.

Hope everyone has a good day.


----------



## Andra

Good morning.  It's 74 and cloudy in Austin this morning.  I'm back at work, but still have no voice - sure makes phone calls interesting.
We finished both closets and cleaned out a storage building over the weekend.  My MIL is like the Energizer Bunny - she just keeps going...
We celebrated Ginger's 3rd birthday yesterday.  It's hard to believe that she is not a baby any more.
Have a wonderful week.


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Good Morning

Nice day in the desert...70s with a light breeze. I plan to wash and wax my car, so expect a major Typhoon by this afternoon....giggle.

Hope everyone's (short ?) week is off to a great start.


----------



## loonlover

Good morning.

Looks like some weather is heading our way this afternoon. There is a possibility of strong thunderstorms and more than an inch of rain.

We're hoping it doesn't hail as we bought a new car yesterday. We've been debating what to get for a few months and finally decided to go with another Kia Soul. We have really enjoyed the one we bought 6 years ago. Now we also have a 2020 burnt orange model sitting in the drive. It has the new safety features such as blind spot collision warning, lane keeping assist/lane departure warning and a few others. II's truck will be kept but will be used mostly for hauling things from Home Depot or taking things to the landfill. It has been a really good vehicle, but with more than 200,000 miles on it it was time for it to be replaced. 

Hope everyone has a good day.


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Good Morning

High 80s in the desert with a slight chance of showers. I am off to the Wildlife Refuge...should be a busy day.

Hope everyone is having a good week.

LL: Congratulations on the KIA. I rented one of those in Austin a few years ago....fun car !!


----------



## crebel

Good morning.  We had pretty crazy weather yesterday and all night.  I think we got 4" of rain total and were in flash flood warnings.  DH and I were up most of the night watching the creek rise and checking that the sump pump was working and keeping up.  The basement is still dry this morning and the creek is back in its banks for now.  Whew!  It sounds like we are supposed to have a dry day today.

The new car sounds fantastic, LL!  You and II enjoy.  DH's car has well over 200,000 and my van is up to 180,000.  Unless there were cracked windows, hail damage wouldn't change much. 

Everyone stay safe and have a happy day.


----------



## loonlover

Good morning.

About an inch of rain fell here last evening, but close to 4 inches fell not very far north of us. I'm sure my yard will feel soggy enough this morning. Temperatures are a little cooler this morning and we'll only have a high in the low 80s.

The plan today involves a trip to the store for produce and some sale items. Otherwise, I'm just doing what I'm in the mood to do.

Have a great Thursday.


----------



## crebel

Good morning.  I'm looking forward to a day of sunshine and drying out here.

Everyone stay safe and happy.


----------



## Andra

Good morning. It's 73 with a cool-ish breeze in Austin.  We had some rain overnight because all the streets were wet.  We also had some power problems near the office since our network was still down when I got here and the major traffic light nearby was totally dark.  I'm not sure how to handle a dark traffic light?  Do you treat it as a 4-way like you do when it's flashing red?
I missed the day yesterday because of the stupid cough that is persisting from last week.  I finally got some of the "knock you out" cough meds for nighttime and that helped a lot.  Back at work today even though my voice is not going to make it to lunchtime.
Congrats on the new car LL.  I have a friend who drives a Kia and she really likes it.
Have a great day!


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Good Morning

Another nice day in the 80s...just a few chores to do (Post Office, etc) and cleaning up my the remains of my container garden, which the kittens have completely destroyed !!

Have a great day !


----------



## loonlover

Good morning.

Sunny here with an expected high of around 83. 

I only made it to the specialty grocery yesterday, so still need to head to Kroger for some basics. Otherwise, I'm thinking I might start working on cleaning out a closet if I'm still in the mood after lunch.

Hope everyone has a good day and your weekend gets off to a good start. It doesn't quite seem like it should be Friday already.


----------



## crebel

Good morning.  Sunny weather today, currently 64 and heading to low 80s, very humid and probable "regular" rain late this afternoon.

Not much on the agenda besides laundry and GS baseball game tonight if the rain holds off.  I spent a few hours yesterday filling sandbags to help out the areas of town closer to the river.

LL, are you and II safe from the levee breaks in Arkansas?  So much flooding in the Midwest and areas of Arkansas look particularly bad on the news this morning.


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Belated Good Morning

I had trouble sleeping last night so stayed up most of the night playing the piano.....finally fell asleep around 6 AM and slept to noon......needless to say, today is a wash.

Happy Friday


----------



## loonlover

Crebel, we shouldn't have any problems with the levee breaks as we are quite a bit east of where those occurred. We also live a good distance from the river, but the pictures do show some frightening scenes. The arena is just a couple of blocks from the river, but don't believe it itself is in any danger as it sits up on a hill. We drove across 3 of the Little Rock bridges Wednesday just to see what it looked like and have never seen it that high in the parks along the river. It will get higher in those parks as the prediction this morning said the crest in LR will be a foot higher than what they said yesterday. I'm not sure how much population will be affected by the levee breaks NW of here, but I'm sure there will be more than one town with damage. Not too much has been said yet about what it will be like for the towns downstream from here, but I'm sure there will be more damage between here and the Mississippi. And more rain predicted for next week.


----------



## crebel

Good morning.  More sunshine here as of now with ongoing possibilities of rain by afternoon, very humid and sticky for this time of year.  Hopefully repairs and deck replacement can get restarted today.

LL, I'm so glad you and II are safe from the current flooding, thanks for the personal update.


----------



## loonlover

Good morning.

Sunny and heading to a high of 89.

II working 3-11 today so I plan on doing some cleaning while he is gone. Somehow, it is easier to mop floors when no one else is around.

Hope your weekend is what you were hoping for.


----------



## Annalog

Good morning. It has been a long time since I have been on here. Later this morning DH and I will be attending the high school graduation party of our youngest granddaughter. The theme will be 100 Acre Woods.

Hope your day is full of wonder.


----------



## crebel

Annalog said:


> Good morning. It has been a long time since I have been on here. Later this morning DH and I will be attending the high school graduation party of our youngest granddaughter. The theme will be 100 Acre Woods.
> 
> Hope your day is full of wonder.


Really good to hear from you Anna!


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Good Morning on this first day of June !....and the first day of Hurricane Season...

Anna ! It is so good to see you back !

90s in the desert with a chance of showers. I am off to the Wildlife Refuge to photograph a group of volunteers pulling Cattails

Hope everyone is having a fun weekend


----------



## loonlover

crebel said:


> Really good to hear from you Anna!


Ditto for me.


----------



## loonlover

Good morning.

68 degrees heading to 91 today with mostly sunny skies.

II took a picture of the river last night from the main level of the arena. He took it so I could see the gate they put across the entrance to the riverfront park on the NLR side. I've never seen the river that high. Normally, you can't see water from that vantage point. We've got a major concert Thursday night that was to have some pre-concert activities in the park. Don't know if those can be moved elsewhere or not. Parking is going to be a nightmare. Employees were going to park in a parking lot farther away and be shuttled to the arena. That lot is flooded. This week is going to be interesting.

No major plans for us today.

Hope everyone has a peaceful Sunday.


----------



## crebel

Good morning! Sunshine and 63 heading to mid 70s today with _no rain in the forecast_!!

We have no plans today other than enjoying time together for our 41st anniversary. Again, where has the time gone?

Everyone have a safe and happy day.


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Good Morning

Nice day in the desert, so I hope to putz in the gardens.

Congratulations and Happy Anniversary, Crebel....June 2 is my birthday, so I was turning 33 on the day you were getting married.

Hope everyone is having a restful Sunday


----------



## crebel

NapCat (retired) said:


> Good Morning
> 
> Nice day in the desert, so I hope to putz in the gardens.
> 
> Congratulations and Happy Anniversary, Crebel....June 2 is my birthday, so I was turning 33 on the day you were getting married.
> 
> Hope everyone is having a restful Sunday


Thanks NapCat, and a very

Happy Birthday to you
Happy Birthday to you
Happy Birthday, Happy Birthday
Happy Birthday to you!


----------



## crebel

Good morning.  I had too early a start to my day not feeling particularly well.  However, once again the skies are sunny and dry, I am sipping away on a pot of ginger tea, and things are looking up.

Everyone have a safe and happy day.


----------



## loonlover

Good morning and belated anniversary greetings to Crebel and her husband and belated birthday greetings to NapCat.

It is sunny at the moment but there is a potential for thunderstorms later.

We took a different route around the city yesterday to see the river flooding. Most of the flooding around here is in the parks at the moment. A few buildings have been flooded and it will get worse before it gets better.

Putzing around the house the order for the day. Maybe a little food prep for later in the week.

Crebel, hope you feel better soon.

Have a good day, everyone.


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Good Morning

We have a windless day in the 90s on queue and I have some fun chores and an early naptime on queue !

Happy Monday


----------



## Andra

Good morning.
I ended up back at the doctor's office yesterday.  I can't seem to get rid of the cough that came with my sinus infection that turned into bronchitis.  I ache from coughing so much.  I finally got some "knock-me-out" cough meds, but I can't take them and go to work 
We were hoping that Ginger would do camp this week, but no one needed to borrow a small dog.  Don't tell Ginger that - as far as she is concerned, she is a big dog.

Happy Anniversary Chris!  Happy Birthday NapCat!  Hi Anna!

Have a great week!


----------



## loonlover

Good morning.

Sunny skies this morning after a shower early last evening. Thunderstorms in the forecast starting tomorrow through Monday. More typical of July than June.

The river is supposed to crest today and remain at 29.4 feet all day. I think flood stage is 23 feet. More homes in NLR have been flooded. It seems to be mostly closed roads and parks on the LR side. 

II has a dental appointment this morning for crown work. He is definitely not looking forward to it. Otherwise no specific plans for the day. I ended up mowing yesterday since it looked like the day with the best window for outside work.

Hope everyone has a good day.


----------



## crebel

Good morning to all.  I'm feeling much better this morning after a full night's sleep!  I hope you get some relief soon, Andra.

Sunny skies and nice temperatures today, but the humidity is still very high for this time of year.  Many fields to be planted very late or not at all this year because it is just too wet.

A quiet day is in the schedule.  Keep yours safe and happy.


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Good Morning

....and suddenly it is summer in the desert. Triple digits, but with lingering humidity (high for us)....making it very uncomfortable except to the bugs. Yeck.

Lots to do inside.

Glad to see you sick folks are feeling better.....and all be careful around flooding and severe weather.


----------



## crebel

Good morning!  Another sunny day here with early temperatures already in the 70s heading to 90s with high humidity.  We have turned on the air conditioning and the dehumidifiers are working hard.

Copious amounts of bug spray and sunscreen will be needed at grandson's baseball game tonight. 

Everyone have a safe and happy day.


----------



## loonlover

Good morning.

Mostly cloudy here with thunderstorms possible for the middle of the day.

The flood warning for the river has now been extended to June 15th and will continue to rise a slight amount today.

II working tonight so he'll be having to watch for any problems around the arena. The city did install some pumps in the loading dock area in order to pump out storm drains if/when it rains today and tomorrow. 

Hope everyone has a good day.


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Good Morning

I am off to the Wildlife Refuge and Death Valley Visitor Centers. 105 - 115 expected temperatures...and yet folks will want to hike "for the experience". Me ? I will be in A/C until September ! giggle

Hope everyone's week is going well.


----------



## *DrDLN* (dr.s.dhillon)

Good morning you all. It's hot sunny day in N California...


----------



## loonlover

Good morning.

We have the possibility of thunderstorms for most of the day. The river didn't crest quite as high as they had predicted, but it will stay high for several more days.

Jimmy Buffet at the arena tonight. The forecast would seem to put a damper on the tailgate parties planned for the day. Maybe that will mean I won't be quite as busy tonight as people won't be quite as close to being completely drunk before they come in the door. His previous concert was one of the busiest I have worked, so expecting to spend my evening on the radio contacting medical, housekeeping, security, etc. I will be glad when it is over. This is one of those concerts I do not look forward to.
I'm going in early, but expect that part of the day to be easy.

Hope everyone has a good day.


----------



## michaelcsahd

Good morning!


----------



## crebel

Good morning, and welcome, Michael!

About half an hour after I posted good morning yesterday and spoke of no rain in the forecast, the heavens opened in a pop-up severe thunderstorm with no warning.  It only last about 15 minutes, the sky went from cloudless sunshine to pouring rain (1/2" in that 15 minutes!), dime-sized hail, and winds that left the yard littered with branches.  It stopped as quickly as it started and returned to cloudless sunshine - it was kind of weird!

Off to the eye doctor in a little bit and then a day of nominal housework.  I'll be watching D-Day commemorations as much as I can.  Even though I know my history fairly well, the heroic stories of that day are so inspiring - may the generations to come never forget the sacrifices of service members and civilians alike.


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Good Morning

100+ temperatures and 40 mph winds in the forecast, so I will be hiding inside today.

Have a great day and...

...don't forget to remember


----------



## crebel

Good morning.  If the local weather forecasters are correct, we will have beautiful weather through the weekend - no rain, lower humidity, temperatures hovering around 80.  It should give us the opportunity to finish the repairs/replacement of our deck, and maybe even the chance to enjoy it!  If it gets completed, you can all come over for grilling out on Sunday.   

Everyone have a safe and happy day!


----------



## loonlover

Good morning.

It is a pleasant 68 degrees this morning, but we are to get another quarter inch of rain today after the almost 2 inches that fell yesterday.

I was busy last night, but not as busy as the last time Jimmy Buffet was here. I'm really glad this one is over.

Hope everyone enjoys their Friday.


----------



## Andra

Happy Friday!
I ended up taking another sick day yesterday.  I kinda forgot the Albuterol makes me twitchy when I try to sleep and used it too close to bedtime on Wednesday.  But I am starting to feel better.  I am hopeful that maybe the end is in sight.
I think it rained yesterday, but I wasn't really paying attention since I didn't leave the house.  It feels really muggy out there today.

Have a great weekend!


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Good Morning

Warm, Breezy desert day....I am off to the Wildlife refuge where we are having a going away lunch for the last of our out-of-town volunteers. As the temperature rises (air temperatures in the triple digits, and surfaces upwards of 160 degrees) our visitation drops significantly until Autumn. Myself and one other local will be able to keep things going through the summer.

Happy Friday All


----------



## loonlover

Good morning.

Gloomy and 71 this morning. It isn't supposed to rain, but I'm not sure I believe that. The river is dropping and should be below flood stage by Monday evening. 

Nothing specific planned for today. It will be nice to just spend a day doing whatever comes along.

Hope everyone's weekend is going well.


----------



## michaelcsahd

Good morning, everyone! I'll be attending my wife's family reunion today and then playing board games tonight. I hope you all have an excellent day!


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Good Morning

Beautiful day in the desert. I am off to Las Vegas for a few days. My all time favorite Geology Professor, mentor and friend is retiring and there is to be a huge party for him this evening. I have been asked to speak, which is a great honor for me. Also have friends from Texas visiting Las Vegas.....so should it should be a very social weekend for me.

Hope everyone is having a great weekend.


----------



## loonlover

Good morning.

69 degrees and heading to 90 with mostly sunny skies and we should have dry weather this week. Since we are more than a foot ahead in rainfall for the year, that really sounds good.

II working tonight so while he is sleeping in, I'll head to the grocery store. Otherwise, another easy day as most of my food prep is done.

Hope everyone has a peaceful Sunday.


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Good Morning

Nice day on queue in Las Vegas, Last night's party was delightful in a beautiful outdoor venue. It was wonderful to see my friend honored.

I am meeting friends for breakfast before they leave to head home to Texas. I am going to go to Red Rock Canyon a local geological wonder.










Have a restful Sunday


----------



## michaelcsahd

Good morning, everyone!

I was up late last night playing board games, so I'm a bit tired this morning--but it was worth it! I hope everyone is having a phenomenal day today!


----------



## loonlover

Good morning.

Pleasantly cool this morning, but a little windy. Heading to a high of 81.

The last graduation of the season is tonight. It is a nursing school so we are also having a white coat ceremony during the early afternoon. So, I'll be there a while today, but not nearly as long as for a some concerts. 

Hope everyone's week is off to a good start.


----------



## crebel

Good morning.  Our weather sounds like LL's with slightly lower high temp of 75 expected.  Practically perfect in every way, as Mary Poppins would say!

The deck remains unfinished as they ran out of materials, and of course matching materials are out of stock, have to be ordered, and won't be in for at least a week.  Sigh ...

Everyone have a safe and happy day!


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Good Morning

Headed home this morning from Vegas. It was a nice stay, but I am glad it is over. 105 predicted at home.









'
Happy Monday !!


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Good Morning

I am working at the Wildlife Refuge today. Clear skies, no wind and 105+

Hope everyone's week is going well.


----------



## loonlover

Good morning.

Looks like a pleasant day in store even if it will be mostly cloudy. A high of around 80 expected.

II has a doctor's appointment this morning. Otherwise, no definitive plans for the day. Nothing going on at the arena until the end of July. Yay, I'm going to feel like a retiree again for a few weeks with intentions to do some household chores like clearing out stuff. II will be working one day of each of the next four weekends, though.

Hope everyone has a good day.


----------



## loonlover

Good morning.

58 degrees and heading to the lower 80s. Not bad for June.

Today I will be going to the revenue office to pay the taxes and get the tags for the new car. Not looking forward to the wait that is typical of that office. Thank goodness tag renewals and yearly assessments can be done online so the occasions I actually have to go there are few and far between.

Hope your day is a pleasant one.


----------



## crebel

Good morning.  It is cooler with light rain today, nothing severe expected.

Everyone have a safe and happy day.


----------



## Andra

Good morning!  It is a pleasant 65 degrees here today - that won't last 
We saw Eddie Izzard Monday evening and Tuesday evening (yes, BOTH shows).  Oh Lord, it's hard to go to a comedy show when laughing makes you cough.  Fortunately everyone around me was laughing so loud it wasn't too disruptive.  He was cracking himself up both nights.  On Monday he even said something to the effect of "It only matters if I make myself laugh."
Now I'm back at work and I suspect I am going to hit a wall around noon since I only got 5 hours of sleep last night.  The plan for today is get through work, get home safely, pay attention to Ginger, go to bed early.

Have a wunderbar week!


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Good Morning

Triple digits and no wind will keep me inside today....much overdo housekeeping on queue.

Hope everyone's week is going well.


----------



## loonlover

Good morning.

58 degrees, sunny skies and an expected high of 81. No complaints about the weather.

The big grocery shopping trip planned for today, then maybe continuing the yard work I started yesterday. Or, whatever I decide to get going on inside the house.

Hope everyone enjoys their day. It's almost Friday!


----------



## Andra

It's Friday eve 

It's a nice day today - right now it's sunny and 79.  That's good news since I just heard from a reliable source that we are having a fire drill at 10:30.

I am going back to the gym today for the first time since I got sick.  I suspect it's not going to be pretty.

Have a great day!


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Good Morning

Triple digits and no wind again. I have some friends coming over for Tea, Gossip and Giggles

Have a great day !


----------



## loonlover

Good morning.

55 degrees but mostly cloudy. No rain forecast, however. I hope to finish mowing the lawn this morning, unless I persuade II to go out for breakfast. Then all bets are off as to when I get to the chores.

Hope everyone has a lovely day.


----------



## Andra

Happy Friday!
It's a pleasant 70 degrees in Austin this morning.  I managed to take Ginger for a short walk this morning - first time since I got sick almost a month ago.
I still run out of energy really fast and the cough persists, but at least I am feeling better.

Have a great day!


----------



## Nina Huffney

A wild mass of greenery, entwined with berry bramble, has reached the window of my second story home studio/office. Lately, there have been honey bees feeding on the berry blossoms but, on this overcast morning, they're getting a late start.

A part of me likes the encroaching growth and hopes it will soon cover the entire five-foot wide window to shelter the room from the Summer sun and heat to come.

Another part shudders at an imagined hostile plant & insect take-over. I can probably thank the _Outer Limits_ episode 'ZZZZZ' and the 'Creeping Vine' segment from _Dr. Terror's House of Horror's_ for that.


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Good Morning

A nippy 98 in the desert today with a slight chance of a shower....I was going to work in the gardens until I read Nina's foliage descriptions...shudder !

Happy Friday all !!


----------



## loonlover

Good morning.

We're to be a little warmer today with an expected high of 90.

No specific plans for the day other than to head to the kitchen shortly and make use of the overripe bananas for muffins for breakfast.

Hope everyone has a wonderful day.


----------



## crebel

Good morning!  Moderate temperatures with rain showers off and on expected all day, there is already some rumbling thunder.

We are heading out shortly to a philanthropic meeting that will last until late afternoon.  I made tossed salad for 40 with all kinds of goodies in it to serve with the noon luncheon.  It will be a busy day, but we'll be out of the rain and with friends so all is well!

Everyone have a safe and happy day.


----------



## A.G. Richards

Good morning.

Here in London it is cloudy, then sunny, then rainy, then windy, then sunny again. As Bob Hope once pointed out, we tend to get all four seasons in a single day here.


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Good Morning

Triple digits and no wind in the desert...bugs love it !!

...for a retired kitty, I have been busy with something going every day for a couple of weeks......I think today will be an official "NAPCATCATNAPIN'" day. I have a fresh pineapple and a ham steak that I am going to grill for a pre-nap feast.

Hope everyone is having a great weekend


----------



## loonlover

Good morning.

78 degrees this morning with the possibility of thunderstorms for most of the day. Actually, there is a possibility of storms all week.

Got my walk in early this morning just to be sure it happened. It may be hard to get my walking done this week.

II works 3-11 today. I may try to get some things done.

Hope everyone has a peaceful Sunday.


----------



## crebel

Good morning.  An overcast and drizzly day expected here, but mostly quiet after yesterday/last night's storms, warnings, and occasional monsoon-like rains.

Iowa set a new record this week of the wettest 12-month period since official record-keeping began in 1895.  Not really one of those records you want to top.

I plan to be a slug today!  Our son and his family will be stopping by at some point to acknowledge Father's Day.  Everyone have a safe and happy day.


----------



## NapCat (retired)




----------



## loonlover

Good morning.

Cloudy with the possibility of thunderstorms this afternoon. Plans are for doing stuff inside, anyway.

Our week looks like we'll be able to work as hard around the house as we want to. Or not. 

Hope everyone's week is off to a good start.


----------



## crebel

Good morning!  We are expecting a cloudy but dry, moderate temperature day/week.

Additional materials for the deck are in and we have our fingers crossed that it may finally be completed this week, but won't be holding our breath.

Everyone have a safe and happy day.


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Good Morning

Happy Monday....I hope everyone's week is off to a great start.

Hot and windless in the desert...hate the "windless" part. I have to spend time (a lot?) today on the phone, straightening out an insurance (health) snafu. I swear I am more afraid of our health-care system than of death !!

Have a great day !


----------



## loonlover

Good morning.

70 degrees and cloudy with a little fog over the utility right of way across the street. No rain expected today.

I have a couple of errands to run, then maybe vacuuming will happen. Unless something more interesting comes along.

Hope your day is a pleasing one.


----------



## crebel

Good morning.  A warmer day is expected with possible rain showers.  Right now the sun is shining!

Tonight DH and I are going to check out a new Pho restaurant in a nearby town.  I will be excited if I can get good Pho (that I don't have to make myself) within 20 miles rather than waiting until I am in the big city 90 miles away.  Of course I will also consume several day's calories and fat content with one glass of Thai iced tea as a treat. 

Everyone have a safe and happy day!

eta:  The restaurant is closed until the 25th   nevermind ...


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Good Morning

Absolutely lovely in the desert at 68 with a light breeze.....headed to 98. I expect a good turnout at the Wildlife Refuge today.

Hope everyone's week is going well.


----------



## loonlover

Good morning.

71 degrees with an expected high of 88 and the possibility of thunderstorms. It stayed dry yesterday so maybe it won't be too bad today either.

II said we should go out for breakfast today. I'm always up for that. I have some things I need to send to each son. Going to try to get it ready to go today. Then, eventually we'll get it shipped.

Working all day tomorrow for a meeting. Figure that will involve lots of reading time as it is a group that gets greeted and counted in upon arrival, then not much other interaction is required.

Hope everyone has a good day.


----------



## Andra

Good morning.  It's already warm in the mid-70s in Austin.  Today is a skeleton holiday for us, but I am at work since I want to take some time off later this summer for a Schlitterbahn trip 
Hopefully it's a calm day.  I have some web stuff to work on and it's hard to do that when I am frequently interrupted.
Hope your week is going well.


----------



## crebel

Good morning.  It is a cooler 68 degrees this morning and we have some rain showers.  Possible stormy weather early this evening.

Nothing on my agenda today besides a little housecleaning and a couple of loads of laundry.

Everyone have a safe and happy day.


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Good Morning

I am in the Refuge Visitor Center early today to set up a conference room for a Training Workshop for Rangers from other Parks.

Forecast is for 105 here and 118 in Death Valley....folks travel here from around the world to "experience" this....

Have a great day !


----------



## crebel

Good morning.  It is currently sunny and a mild 63, heading to cloudy and still mild 70s with possible rain/storms again tonight.  

No particular plans for the day other than cleaning floors where DH tracked muddy umpire shoes through the entire house when he got home at 11 p.m.  

Everyone have a safe and happy day!


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Good Morning

105 and windy.....good day to stay inside.

Hope everyone is have a great week....almost over !


----------



## loonlover

Good morning.

We will have our first heat advisory for the summer later today with a heat index of 105.

I did my walking early this morning. Looks like I'd better make that part of the plan for a while.

The meeting yesterday was cancelled (after I made it to the arena of course). The attendees for the energy company holding it were called out the night before due to multiple power outages in the area. Some people's power was off for at least 24 hours. Not sure if all has been restored or not. Realized we were lucky as I got close to home yesterday morning. A tree at a house around the corner was blown over, taking out 3 vehicles in the yard of that house, and almost getting one of their neighbor's trucks. It didn't appear to hit the house. We heard quite a few chain saws in the area yesterday.

Haircut and lunch out today. Otherwise, just trying to stay cool.

Have a good day.


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Good Morning, Happy Friday.....and....










Hope everyone has fun weekend plans


----------



## loonlover

Good morning.

It is Saturday! But we have a heat advisory in effect again. Darn, guess I won't try to work outside.

II working 3-11 today so I'd better be busy inside while he is gone. I really do need to accomplish something today.

Hope everyone is enjoying their weekend.


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Good Morning

Beautiful day in the 80s with a breeze.....at the risk of bringing on the Apocalypse, I may wash the car.

Have a great weekend.


----------



## loonlover

Good morning.

Thunderstorms are forecast for this afternoon into the overnight hours with maybe 2-4 inches falling. Flash flood watch in effect until tomorrow morning. Oh, joy. Getting my walk in today may be fun since I couldn't make myself go as soon as I got up.

No plans for the day. So nice.

Hope everyone has a peaceful Sunday.


----------



## Nina Huffney

Browsing through recent posts, here, my head is swirling with a melange of disturbing events...

- skeletons visiting for holidays
- fog and floods
- chain saws tearing through laundry
- apocalyptic temperatures
- power outages and insurance snafus
- umpires tracking mud through clean houses and over cars, kicking down trees, and throwing ham and pineapple on everyone's grills

But, most alarming of all (in my mind at least) is being denied an anticipated Pho!

In contrast, the most upsetting thing about my morning is knowing there's a fly carcass on my window sill. But since this was our 'donuts for breakfast' day, it's not bugging me all that much.


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Good Morning

Lovely desert day in the mid 90s. "Mama Cat" had her kittens yesterday....she has them well hidden somewhere, so it will be a few weeks before the debut.

Hope everyone is having a restful Sunday.


----------



## FullLiving

Good morning for tomorrow. Have nice day. Good night now.


----------



## crebel

Good morning!  As you can see, I am getting an early start today and the weather report is for a lovely, not too hot, early summer day.  

No personal horrors to recount for Nina today!  Her post really made me giggle at some of the things we share in this thread.  We do commiserate often, but it has been a wonderfully supportive group through the years when there have been great joys to celebrate, as well as when true tragedy strikes. 

Everyone have a safe and happy day.


----------



## Andra

Good morning.  Nothing scary here either unless you count the typical Austin traffic.  It was 67 and damp when we got up.  I had to dop Ginger off at daycare - we don't know if she is doing camp this week or not.
My mother's suggestion of a hot toddy with brandy to help my throat and the coughing met with some success, but only after I switched to rum.  
During the day at work I am having hot tea with honey and lemon.  Since I don't particularly like honey and lemon in my tea, I am making faces as I drink it.  But it IS helping to keep the cough under control better than anything else I've tried.
I may finally be getting over this mess.

Have an excellent week!


----------



## loonlover

Good morning.

It was pleasantly cool at 67 degrees when I went walking this morning. We did get between 2 1/2 and 3 inches of rain from early yesterday evening until sometime in the wee hours of the morning. 

II has his 9 year knee replacement post-op visit with the orthopedic surgeon this morning. Don't anticipate anything but a routine visit.

Hope everyone has a good day.


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Good Morning and Welcome to "Full Living"

Breezy 99 in the desert. I should run into "town" for groceries....but really do not have the ambition.
I may need to take a nap and think about that.

Hope everyone's week is off to a great start.


----------



## crebel

Good morning!  My weather bug says it is sunny and fair at 72 degrees already and will be climbing to a warmer 84 (humidity increasing as well  ) with possible thunderstorms tonight.  Pretty typical Iowa weather for the end of June.

There is nothing more exciting than laundry on my agenda today.  We thought last night's baseball game marked the end of the season for 9-year old grandson, but he made the All-Star team and will have a weekend tournament sometime in July.  That is definitely exciting for us!  

DH and I leave this weekend for an annual week-long meeting we are looking forward to.  This year it is being held within easy driving distance and I'm packing for myself already as I fold laundry today.

Everyone have a safe and happy day!


----------



## Andra

Good morning.  We are having unusually cool weather in Austin this week.  Seriously - my weather apps all claimed highs would be in the 90s yesterday, but it was 67 when I left the house and 70 when I left the office.  I kinda like rain that I don't have to drive in.
Ginger is doing camp this week.  It's her first time this year and she came home exhausted.  Poor girlie.  She hasn't been getting enough exercise since I've been sick.  But she was her boingy self when I dropped her off this morning, so I guess the 12-hour nap helped 

Napcat, I get groceries early in the morning on the weekend before I have time to think about it.  But then I have to take a nap when I get home.
Have a great week!


----------



## loonlover

Good morning.

They've pretty much taken the rain out of our forecast for the next few days and it shouldn't be terribly hot either.

Dentist appointment this morning for cleaning and checkup. Then a couple of errands before heading home. After that I may try to pick up all the twigs and branches out of the yard so I can make myself mow tomorrow.

Hope everyone has a good day.


----------



## loonlover

Good morning.

71 degrees heading to 90. Sure hope the humidity drops some before I get around to mowing the front yard. I picked up the bigger clumps of leaves and twigs out of the front yard yesterday. The cart we use was pretty well filled. II did part of the back yard, then mowed that part. But there is still a cart full to be gathered up out by the back fence. 

II has an appointment at the dentist this morning for crown work. Apparently the temporary ones have worked well as he hasn't said anything about them. Otherwise, above mentioned yard work and doing some cooking are all I plan to do today.

Hope your Wednesday goes well.


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Good Mornings.

Beautiful desert morning....headed to breezy mid 90s I look forward to a busy day a the Wildlife refuge.

Hope everyone's week is going well.,


----------



## Andra

Good morning.  It's 75 and overcast here this morning.  We should probably be muggy and hot by the time I'm off.
It looks like I get to be a Help Desk person at least part of the day; it's a good thing that my cough is not so bad any more.
We almost made it halfway through the week!  Keep it up!


----------



## crebel

Good morning!  Sunny and muggy here today as temperatures and humidity continue to climb.  Had some wild thunderstorms last night with one town nearby getting golf-ball sized hail.  Thank goodness we were spared that!  With all the wetness here and now the climbing temperatures of summer, the mosquitoes and gnats are here in the billions and billions and billions ...  Bug spray before you go out for anything is almost more necessary than sunscreen this year.  

No big plans for the day besides minor housework, more laundry and getting ready for our trip.  Everyone have a safe and happy day!


----------



## loonlover

Good morning.

71 degrees with sunny skies and an expected high in the low 90s.

A trip to the specialty grocery store on the agenda for this morning. Their specials I will take advantage of will then  require some food prep later in the day. Other than that, maybe I'll get back to what I started work on in the spare bedroom before yard work took precedence.

Hope everyone has a great Thursday.


----------



## Andra

Happy almost-Friday!
I am ready for the weekend for sure.
I hope you are all having a wonderful week!


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Good Morning

Sunny, Windy 90s in the desert. I have a few outside chores, then need to finish unpacking groceries I bought last night. The piano and a nap are calling to fill out the afternoon.

Happy "Friday Eve"


----------



## crebel

Good morning. It is Hot, Muggy, and Buggy (repeat as necessary for the foreseeable future).

Everyone have a safe and happy day!


----------



## loonlover

Good morning.

We're to be slightly cooler today with a predicted high of only 88. Doubt I'll notice.

Errands to run this morning. Maybe after today I won't have to get out for a few days. Seems I get less done on days I leave the house. Not really interested in doing much after I get home.

Hope everyone has a good day. Safe travels, Crebel.


----------



## Andra

Happy Friday!
It is sunny and warm in Austin.
Ginger did her showcase at camp this morning. DH got a video so I'll link to it. You can tell that she is tired. Normally she would haul through that course at full speed. This time she actually took her time. I found out that she has a new friend up there - a young boxer who has not been socilaized. Apparently Ginger can keep up with him during the day to run out some of his energy. But she is also exhausting hers. She will get a break next week since DH is off a few days and will be home with her.

https://youtu.be/gKI-CulaE


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Good Morning from a hot and windy desert

I stayed up most of the night playing piano, so slept in late. Wind is up to 40 mph...no outside work today.

Happy Friday to All !!
_
GO GINGER, GO !!_


----------



## loonlover

Good morning.

It was a pleasant 67 degrees when I took my walk this morning. It will warm up to around 90 before too long.

II working 3-11 today. I really ought to get some work done while he is gone, but the Braves game will start about an hour after he leaves for work. What I do may depend on how Teheran pitches today.

Hope everyone is enjoying their weekend.


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Good Morning

Lovely desert morning with a slight breeze and a few clouds.....good gardening day. It is time to mulch over the gardens as triple digits are almost here.

Hope everyone is having a fun weekend.


----------



## loonlover

Good morning.

70 degrees heading to 90 with the possibility of isolated thunderstorms. We'll see.

I've been told we're going out for breakfast. I never complain about that.

Hope everyone has a peaceful Sunday.


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Good Morning

Another hot, breezy day in the desert (surprise !). Filling the bird feeders may be the highlight of the day....
Hope everyone is having a restful Sunday.


----------



## loonlover

Good morning and Happy Canada Day to our friends in the north.

It looks like we'll not be quite as hot as we usually are for the first week of the month. Highs in the upper 80s to lower 90s sound pretty good for this time of year.

Not much planned for today other than laundry. 

Hope everyone's week is off to a good start.


----------



## Andra

Yikes!  It's already July...
It's a short week for me, but I'm doing it backwards.  I am taking off Wednesday and working on Friday instead.  I should get a lot done on Friday since most people will take the day off.

Have a great week!


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Good Morning

I agree with Andra "Yikes ! It's already July..."

Have a great day !!


----------



## Andra

Good morning.  It's only 77, but we have clouds and it is really muggy.  Forecast is calling for rain later today - right about the time I'm supposed to leave work - fun!
I moved my gym day to Tuesday during July because of holidays, trainer being out of town, DH being in China etc...  I'm pretty sure I will forget and be almost to the house before I turn around and go back to gym.
Have an excellent day.


----------



## loonlover

Good morning.

77 degrees with some clouds when I woke up earlier than usual. Started to go walk, but decided to bake the muffins I had planned for breakfast first. Very glad I did as it started thundering about the time I was ready to put them in the oven. Of course, as II said, I might have set a record pace if I had gone walking first thing. Anyway, it looks like my walking today will have to be done this evening to avoid the thunderstorms. I'm not hearing much thunder at the moment, but it is raining.

Plans for today are to continue sorting through some stuff while doing some more cleaning in the spare bedroom. I do get slowed down at times, though, when I'm trying to decide what to do with old yearbooks and photographs. 

Hope everyone has a good day.


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Good Morning

Triple digits...breezy with a few clouds. Nice if you stay in the shade. I was going to go grocery shopping after work tomorrow, but being the evening before the 4th, the loonies may be loose, so I am headed into "town" today for basic supplies.

Hope everyone is having a good week


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Good Morning

The desert sunrise is absolutely beautiful at 60 degrees....but headed to 100. I do not expect too many visitors at the Refuge.

Have a great day....be careful if you are traveling for the holiday


----------



## loonlover

Good morning.

It was fairly pleasant walking early this morning, but the current temp is 84 with a heat index of 96. Sure glad I went early.

Made some progress on sorting out stuff in the spare bedroom yesterday. Maybe I'll make some more today.

Hope everyone has a good day. Stay safe.


----------



## Nina Huffney

Several days ago, a local paper warned of "possible weather drama" early in the week.  I hadn't heard that phrase before and it made me laugh. The next couple of days, I'd worried about my reaction - what if we were in for something truly alarming? Flood? Lightning storm? Tornado?  

Yeah... no. It's been humid with temps in the 80s, and it's rained a few times.  That's it. But I still like that phrase, "possible weather drama" - if only for how it stirs my imagination.


----------



## loonlover

Good morning and Happy Fourth of July!

Not much in the way of news around here. We're not supposed to be as hot as usual today and, as usual, we have the possibility of isolated thunderstorms.

Hope everyone enjoys their day.


----------



## DD

Happy Independence Day! 🇺🇸♥🇺🇸


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Enjoy the day !
Be Safe


----------



## loonlover

Good morning.

71 going to 94 today with partly cloudy skies.

I have to make myself go to the store today for a few things. And I don't care how thorough I think my list is, I'll discover something I should have bought the next meal I cook. I also need to mow, but that option isn't appealing either. Guess we'll see how much I can talk myself into today.

Hope everyone is having a good day and enjoying a long weekend if that applies.


----------



## geoffthomas

Hi gang.
I have been away from kboards for several months.
I will soon put a link here to explain what has been eating my time (not a bad thing).
It is 88 now with a high of at least 90 later.  Cloudy and humid.  We had quite a bit of rain yesterday.  If you were watching the PBS "Capital Fourth" you might have seen some.  It rained until just before the show and then rained a lot afterwards.


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Good Morning

Triple digits with a slight breeze. You may have heard of an earthquake in the Mojave Desert yesterday....only about 80 miles from me and rattled my place pretty good (no damage).

Have a great day, all

Good to "see" you Geoff


----------



## loonlover

Good morning.

75 degrees heading to 93. Might be slightly cooler for this time of year than what we think it usually is.

I mowed the whole yard yesterday, Intinst did the trimming. I also made it to Wal-Mart. So I figure I can do as little or as much as I want to while he works 3-11 today. Although, I do believe I need to do some laundry.

Hope everyone is enjoying their weekend.

NapCat, I had wondered how close you were to the earthquake. Glad to hear you didn't have any damage. Hope the second one didn't cause you any harm either.


----------



## crebel

Good morning.  We are home again after a busy week at the conference in St Louis.  It was muggy and hot there with a couple of really stupendous thunderstorms and one night without water in the hotel    Catching up with around 400 friends from around the world was great as well as making some new friends.  Next year the conference is scheduled in Portland, OR.

Still hot and muggy here at home and not likely to change anytime soon.  It was good to sleep in my own bed last night after unpacking and a trip to the grocery store. Today will be spent doing laundry.  I believe a t-bone and corn-on-the-cob on the grill along with homemade potato salad is on the agenda for later - certainly looking forward to that after a week of hotel meals with the conference.

Great to hear from you Geoff! I'm glad everyone stayed safe while I was gone and I wish you all another safe and happy day.


----------



## geoffthomas

Good Morning from Derwood, Maryland.
It is 87 now on the way to low 90s.  Partly cloudy. 65% humidity.
This has been a very humid week.


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Good Morning

100 degrees with high winds and occasional earthquakes ! We had another last night (7.1). I was outside and it was really spooky with tree swaying, birdbaths throwing water straight up, wind chimes jangling and some very confused cats (including 'da NapCat). No damage, but strong enough that you could not stand. I cannot imagine how terrifying it must be to get caught in a major earthquake in a city.

Not much planned for today. The piano is due for a tuning, so I may tackle that later.

Hope everyone is having a great weekend.


----------



## crebel

Good morning.  It is currently 72, heading to low 80s and we have a slight breeze which is lovely.

NapCat, I remember "small" earthquakes when we lived in southern California.  I thought those were scary enough, it's hard to imagine strong enough to be unable to stand.  I'm glad you're okay and there was no damage where you are!  Will/does an earthquake throw your piano out of tune more quickly?  Wish you lived closer, there is no longer a piano tuner nearer than 90 miles away and mine hasn't been tuned in over 3 years   I should have learned to do it myself years and years ago.

Everyone have a safe and happy day.


----------



## loonlover

Good morning.

It is up to 83 degrees and supposedly feels like it is 92. It was 76 degrees when I went walking earlier, but with a humidity level of 86% it wasn't all that comfortable.

Not much in the way of plans for the day. Chicken quesadillas for supper, but haven't decided on what we'll have for lunch.

Hope everyone has a peaceful Sunday.


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Good Morning

Very windy triple digits. I did my watering and sat out with the cats for a while, but am in for the rest of the day.

Hope everyone is having restful Sunday.

Cebel: The earthquake likely did not affect the piano, it is just due. Becoming a registered Piano Technician requires years of apprenticeship, classes and a three day testing on a par with the Bar Exam. When I was younger I used to take in unwanted pianos, restore them and give them to senior centers, churches and folks who could not afford one.


----------



## Andra

Good morning.
I am back at work after a few days off for the Fourth.  We wend to Schlitterbahn on the 3rd and 4th and stayed in their TreeHaus for the night.  It was pretty cool.  I spent most of my time in a tube going around either the FAlls or the Kristal River.  I left the big rides to my cousin.  There were not too many people on the 3rd, but we were definitely ready to leave by 3pm on the 4th.  DH fired up the pit and cooked hamburgers and hot dogs and my cousins came over to eat.  Then we watched fireworks streamed from Walt Disney World in Florida.  That was pretty cool.
Yesterday we watched the World Cup final.  That was pretty neat, even though I know nothing about soccer rules.
Have a great week!


----------



## loonlover

Good morning.

Beginning to get a little warm out there. I'm trying to get my walk in between 7 & 8 each morning, even though I don't really like getting around that early.

Going to try to clean out the closet in the spare room today. Then most of that room will at least have had some attention recently. My clothes in the closet don't need to be sorted through. I did that not too long ago. The shelf and what is laying on the floor are what I am not looking forward to doing.

Hope everyone has a good day.


----------



## crebel

Good morning!  It is a very pleasant low 80s here today with MUCH lower humidity and a slight breeze.  If this weather pattern continues for a few days I will be quite happy.

NapCat, I am aware of the years of training and classes a piano tuner needs.  I tried to start in my much younger years (thinking it would always be a  source of side income and for personal use), but DH's career with the Marine Corps and the frequency of our moves made it difficult to accomplish.  I am always impressed with the talents and dedication of those who were able to get through it.


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Good Morning and Happy Monday to All

Nice day in the desert...90s with a nice breeze. I have been putzin' outside (under the supervisory eye of the cats !).

Hope everyone's week is off to a good start,


----------



## crebel

An early good morning to all!  Heat and humidity return to our neck of the woods today after a darn-near perfect weather day yesterday, with storms expected this evening.

I have no special plans today except to watch the All-Star game after getting home from a regular 2nd Tuesday meeting tonight.  Loonlover, please give my birthday buddy, Intinst, my best Happy Birthday wishes and tell him we still miss him around here.

Everyone have a safe and happy day.


----------



## loonlover

Crebel, birthday wishes passed on and he says thanks and Happy Birthday to you also.

Good morning. 

I took the birthday boy out for donuts this morning. That was his choice for breakfast. He still hasn't told me where we are going for meals the rest of the day.

We have a heat advisory in effect until 8PM this evening. Glad I got my walk in this morning when it was a cool 72 degrees.

Enjoy your day.


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Good Morning

Nice breezy day in the 90s. Post Office/Dump run on the agenda today.

Birthday Wishes !!


----------



## loonlover

Good morning.

We have a heat advisory in place again today. It looks like those may continue for most of the week. The humidity level is 94% this morning. Glad I decided this would be my day off from walking.

Today is our 48th wedding anniversary. Where has the time gone! II picked the eating place last night, I get to choose tonight. 

Hope everyone has a good day.


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Good Morning

Triple digits and breezy in the desert. I am off to spend the day at the Wildlife Refuge Visitor Center. I expect it to be slow.










Hope everyone's week is going well.


----------



## NapCat (retired)

loonlover said:


> Today is our 48th wedding anniversary.


_Congratulations !!_


----------



## William Meikle

Good morning from a damp and gloomy Newfoundland. 10C and no summer here yet this year.


----------



## crebel

HAPPY ANNIVERSARY to LL and II!!  I know exactly what you mean wondering where the years have gone, it hardly seems possible.  Congratulations.

We are also in a heat advisory today and I plan a quiet day inside in the air-conditioning.  Poor DH will spend the day in suit and tie in a no air-conditioning room for a trial that has been moved out of the courthouse because the elevators are under maintenance and thus the building has no disability access to the courtrooms. UGH.

I had a wonderful birthday yesterday, thank you everyone for the wishes.  MIL made me a crumb crust apple pie, I heard from or saw our kids and grandkids, the folks at last night's meeting turned refreshments into a party and gave me flowers and a card shower.  It was all special and made me feel great.  Turning officially "old" wasn't so bad (and sure beats the alternative )!


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Good Morning

Triple digits in the desert, but with a breeze. I am waiting on a call from an AARP insurance advisor to talk about Medicare/Medigap coverage....yuk

Hope everyone has a great day


----------



## crebel

Good morning.  The weather report is on repeat.  Everyone have a safe and happy day!


----------



## loonlover

Thanks for the well wishes. 

Good morning.

Ditto on Crebel's weather comments. I don't really enjoy making sure I get up at a certain time, but am trying to do that most days so I can get my walk in before it gets too hot. 

After not doing very much the last 2 days, I have to make myself do something today. Just not sure what that is going to be yet.

Hope everyone has a good day.


----------



## William Meikle

Still under 10C, and a cold wind from the north to go with it today. Still no summer in Newfoundland. Just as well I'm not a big sun lover.


----------



## loonlover

Good morning.

71 heading to 91. Not going to complain.

Ended up mowing last night. By the time I did it the yard was in the shade. 

II working 3-11 today so I plan on spending some time doing house work while he is gone. The Braves are playing on the west coast so I'll be ready to sit down and enjoy the game by the time the game starts.

Hope everyone enjoys their Friday and their weekend gets off to a good start.


----------



## Andra

Happy Friday!
Weather is hot and muggy here.
DH made it to China safely - yay!  So Ginger and I are holding down the fort with some help from friends and neighbors.
Happy late birthdays and anniversarys to evryone I missed the past week.


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Good Morning

92, headed to 108 with no wind. I am roasting a fresh batch of coffee (YEMEN Mocca Burri) which always makes the house smell wonderful !! I have to go to the Post Office later and may run into "town" for supplies, then will hibernate for the weekend.

Happy Friday to all.


----------



## crebel

Good morning, another hot but not quite as humid day on the way.  We are heading to the ball field in about an hour to watch grandson's all-star games.

The Des Moines river which flows through the middle of our town is finally below flood stage for the first time since May.  Everyone down south in the hurricane/tropical storm areas, stay safe.


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Good Morning

We should reach 108 again today, but at least there is some wind. Other than to fill the bird feeders, I have no intentions to leaving the air conditioning.

Hope everyone is having a good weekend.


----------



## crebel

Good morning!  We are off to a family gathering summer pool party in just a bit, should be a fun day!  I will be socializing from the shade.   Cowboy Beans and a fresh fruit platter are my contributions to the potluck.  We also had a great time at the baseball tournament yesterday.  While our grandson's team got beat, they (and he in particular, of course) played well against and older and bigger team - great experience and sportsmanship.

My allergies are not happy with me after spending so much time outdoors yesterday and today will be more of the same, but spending time with family is worth it.

Everyone have a safe and happy day!


----------



## loonlover

Good morning.

We will have cooler temps with a high in the 70s today, but we will have rain, lots of rain supposedly. Flash flood warnings in effect until Tuesday morning.

I did the grocery shopping yesterday as well as a couple of other errands. II worked 11-7 last night so he'll be sleeping part of the day away and doesn't work again until Thursday afternoon. So we can stay in and watch it rain, but also monitoring the drainage ditch on the other side of the next door neighbor's house.

Hope everyone has a peaceful Sunday.


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Good Morning

We hit 112 yesterday and it looks like we may break that today. Needless to say, this is an indoor day. Poor cats....the two kittens can find cool spots under the overflowing birdbaths (drip lines keep them full of clean, cool water), but Mama is nursing a litter under a stone porch....she looks awful when she comes to the door for food and water.

Hope everyone is having a restful Sunday


----------



## crebel

Good morning.  It has been hot, it's going to get hotter, it's going to stay hot.  

Everyone stay safe and happy.


----------



## loonlover

Good morning.

So far we haven't received as much rain as originally forecast. That doesn't mean the yard isn't getting pretty soggy, however.

Not much on the agenda today but continuing to monitor the weather and staying inside where it is dry.

Hope everyone's week is off to a good start.


----------



## Andra

Good morning.  It's hot and humid in Austin today.  I don't think we have any rain on tap though.
I had a crazy morning - just can't seem to get things together.  I think I need a vacation! 
I hope you are having a great day.


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Good Morning and Happy Monday to All

It is a nippy 105 with a breeze in the desert. I have lots of ambition today, but not sure what to do with it.....perhaps a nap will help me make a decision !!

Hope everyone's week is off to a good start.


----------



## loonlover

Good morning.

It is darker now than it was when I awoke. And the thunder is getting louder. We are to have thunderstorms all day with a flash flood watch still in effect. So far, we've gotten 2 1/2 inches of rain from the remnants of Barry. Not nearly as bad as was originally predicted.

The power company meeting that was canceled 4 weeks ago due to the people involved having to deal with storm damage from the night before is to be held tomorrow. Hoping today's thunderstorms don't cause more trees to topple due to saturated ground.

We plan on staying in again today. I did plug in devices after I got up to be sure they are fully charged. 

Hope everyone has a good day.


----------



## Andra

Good morning.  It's already hot and sticky here.  Ginger and I had more of a meander than a walk this morning (can you use meander as a noun?).  
We are supposed to stay dry all week.

Be excellent to each other!


----------



## crebel

"It was a dark and stormy morning ... "  Good morning to all!  It is slightly cooler (90s ) because of the rain clouds, but very steamy.  Heat warnings for the rest of the week.

Staying in the much cooler than the rest of the house mancave in the basement is a great excuse to keep laundry caught up.  I will be staying in as much as possible this week.

Everyone have a safe and happy day.


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Good Morning

Sounds like we are all staying in today due to heat....needless to say, our desert summer continues. I plan to do a decluttering attack in a closet in a guest room....should be fun; lots of cool toys in there.

Keep Well and Safe


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Good Morning

I am up early and on my way to the Wildlife Refuge...nice day ahead. Beautiful Sunrise/Moonset.

Have a great day.


----------



## Andra

Good morning.
I've been up since 2am.  None of my usual tricks for getting back to sleep worked.  I plan to spend most of the day hiding quietly in my cube so no one will notice that I am only half awake.

Have a wonderful day!


----------



## Nina Huffney

Having a fantastic morning, here. 

Partner seemed a little droopy as he got ready for work, so I decided to perk him up. I told him all about the exciting dream I'd just had where my eyeglasses kept sticking to my face and I'd had to literally peel them off until one time they were stuck so hard that they snapped in half so someone (him possibly? - don't know - dreams can be so vague) taped them together and put them back on my face then poured superglue over my forehead so that the next time I removed the glasses some layers of flesh came off as well leaving a bloody wound on my brow!

Let me tell you, that energized him real good. He sprinted out the door with such enthusiasm - he must really love his job!


----------



## loonlover

Good morning.

It will be hot for the next few days. Nothing more to say about the weather.

Work was boring yesterday as there were a small number of attendees. Even box office traffic was slow so there wasn't much in the way of people watching to be done. 

I have a hair appointment today and II will be working 3-11 so maybe I'll make myself do something this afternoon/evening. No promises, though.

Hope everyone has a good day.


----------



## Andra

Good morning.  It's hot here too 
I slept better last nigh - good for me and everyone else around me.  I am leaving work early to run errands though.  I need to get the registration for the travel trailer and a few other things that need to happen during normal business hours.  
I got a new pair of pool fins on Prime Day and they were delivered yesterday.  So I really want to get to the pool some time today to try them out.

Have a great day!


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Good Morning

We are only going to be a frigid 100 today....I need to work outside for a while and soak some areas. Momma-cat has moved her kittens under the deck...I can hear them, so the big debut will be soon.

Hope everyone is having a good week.


----------



## loonlover

Good morning. It's Friday.

It will be another good day to stay inside. I'll surely find something to do. Whether it will be of benefit or not we'll just have to see.

Hope everyone has a good day. Stay cool.


----------



## Andra

Happy Friday!!
It's already hot in Austin.
I did manage to get to the pool yesterday.  I manged 5 laps (down and back) with my fins before my legs started complaining.  So I decided to be prudent and stopped.  Maybe I can do 6 laps next time!  Even with the heat, it was really nice sitting poolside with my Kindle and iced tea.
Have a great day!


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Good Morning and Happy Friday

Breezy 100s which is nice....putzin' outside for a while.

Hope everyone has fun weekend plans


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Good Morning










July 20, 1969

Airman Napcat was in Basic Training at Lackland AFB, San Antonio, Texas. We were allowed to stay up to witness this incredible moment in history.

Where were you ??


----------



## loonlover

Good morning.

Watching some of the coverage at an auditorium in Eaton's Department Store in downtown Toronto, Ontario. I think we took multiple breaks that day to head over there.

Everyone, have a good day.


----------



## Nina Huffney

Since I went to bed at 6am* and got up at noon, my day feels messed up. I still made us 'breakfast' though: scrambled egg, sausage, and cheese biscuit sandwiches.

Have to say... as much as I like Constant Comment, it's just not working for my current state. Is there a word for being both cranky and groggy? Croggy? Granky?

* Not for a fun reason, unfortunately - just baby-sitting.


----------



## loonlover

Good morning.

Hot and dry, but so far no heat advisory issued.

II working 3-11 today so I am going to try to make myself focus on doing a particular project. We'll see how that goes.

Hope everyone has a peaceful Sunday.


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Good Morning

Hot and Breezy. Other than some watering and filling the bird feeders, I do not have much planned.

Hope everyone is having a restful Sunday


----------



## loonlover

Good morning.

We have the possibility of isolated thunderstorms this afternoon. But the highs are to be in the 80s this week. Maybe we'll get some outside stuff done after today.

Nothing on the calendar until next Sunday. Maybe we'll find enough stuff to do to keep us busy.

Hope everyone's week is off to a good start.


----------



## Andra

Happy Monday!
Ginger and I went to visit some retired friends on Saturday.  They have several dogs and they played and played.  I am lucky that Ginger is pretty easy-going and tries to get along with everyone.  She is doing camp again this week, which is really good for her and a little more work for me.
I also discovered that 5pm on Sunday is too early to go swim at the gym.  ALL of the lanes were full and there were enough people on the "leisure" side of the markers that laps were impossible there too.  I managed to share a lane long enough to do my 6 laps (15 minutes), but it was awkward.  I asked one of the life guards and he said either before 1pm or after 6pm on Sunday is a better time for laps.  Or I guess I could have gone to one of the indoor pools, but I really wanted to be outside.
Have an excellent day!


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Good Morning

108 before noon....sigh.....Today is my one year anniversary of retirement. I am going to celebrate by doing nothing !!










Happy Monday !


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Good Morning

Overnight low was 92, headed to 103 with showers.

Big news at the dinner food bowls last night.....six (!) new kittens ! No wonder poor Momma-cat has been tired and thin. All are healthy and happy.

I am working at the Refuge today...should be very slow.

Have a great day


----------



## loonlover

Good morning.

68 degrees this morning with an expected high of 84. It should be much more comfortable out there mowing than it has been for a while.

Hope everyone has a good day.


----------



## Andra

Good morning! It's cloudy and pleasant at 80 degrees here this morning. There is no rain in the forecast, but I definitely got wet walking in from the parking lot.
Today is Ginger's three-year adoption anniversary!! It seems like just yesterday when that silly girl decided to come home with me.
I don't know if I remember how to post photos any more. Let me try.










OK - that was way harder than it needed to be...


----------



## loonlover

Good morning.

It was 60 degrees when I awoke. Check the calendar - it is still July, isn't it? A high of 84 is expected.

It was more comfortable mowing and trimming yesterday than is normal for this time of the year. The shelves over the washer need attention. That might be my chore for the day.

Have a good day.


----------



## Andra

Good morning (well, it's morning somewhere).
I got busy as soon as I walked in this morning and am taking a quick lunch break before another meeting at 12:30.  I'm glad I don't have to sit in meetings all day very often!
It was cooler this morning, but I bet that doesn't last.
Have an awesome day!


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Good Morning

105 with a chance of a thunderstorm later. I spent a couple of hours this morning drinking coffee on the deck and watching all the new kittens playing. The whole world is a cat-toy....wish I could be more like that ! giggle.

Have a great day.


----------



## crebel

Good morning!  I got tired of repeating the same yucky weather reports, but I ought not to have stopped saying Good Morning!  The heat wave did break and we are back to 'normal' summer temps ranging from very pleasant 70s to tolerable 80s.  It's still Iowa, so the humidity remains high, but the skies are dry.  

During the heat wave/extra high humidity, our forecasters described it as "weather you can wear".   The great outdoors was everyone's sauna!

Have a safe and happy day.

NapCat, watching new kittens play is one of my favorite activities.  Any pictures?


----------



## loonlover

Good morning.

We are to have pleasant temperatures again today.

Instead of working in the utility room, I started on our bedroom yesterday. So far I have cleared a few more books off the shelf to hopefully be donated, thrown wrapping paper rolls away, and cleared quite a few dust bunnies. More of those to be eradicated today by moving the dresser and cleaning behind it. But we don't seem ready to get rid of a bunch of accumulated stuff yet.

Hope everyone has a productive day, whatever their aims.


----------



## Andra

Good morning.  It was 64 in Austin this morning - talk about whiplash!  I am not used to a 30-degree temperature difference in July!  It was even cool yesterday afternoon.  I went to the gym and swam a few laps and when I got out it was positively chilly in the shade.
Ginger has her camp showcase tomorrow morning.  I hope we keep the cooler weather until then.
Have a great day!


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Good Morning

It is an absolutely chilly 86, cloudy with the smell of rain in the air. Delightful !! This may be another day of kitten-watching (hard to get good photos.....seem like they are on wheels and all over the place !)

Hope everyone is having a good week.


----------



## crebel

Good Morning!  I'm up waiting for the grandkids to come for just half a day.  Blueberry pancakes are on the breakfast menu and ready to start cooking when they arrive.  Birthday party for granddaughter tomorrow and then I'm heading to my sister's house for a few days.

Everyone have a safe and happy day.


----------



## loonlover

Good morning.

We are enjoying the cooler temperatures and it does look like they will last a little longer.

Cleaning out the closet on today's agenda plus some dusting of bookshelves that for some reason will remain full. Then tomorrow vacuuming under the bed when we turn the mattress. I think next week will be a week of taking it easy and being retired.

Hope everyone has a good day. After all, it is Friday.


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Good Morning

Triple digits and humid (for us)....very uncomfortable. One of my retirement "goals" is to build a model railroad. Over the years I have bought all the scenery, buildings, track and rolling stock. I have an RV which I am repurposing as a "train room" .... so today I am going to set up a hobby area and start assembling some of the components. Love being 14 again !!

Perogies for dinner !

Hope everyone has fun weekend plans.


----------



## loonlover

Good morning.

Walked early today is the expected high is 90 again.

I still have a bit to do today in the bedroom, but with a little help from II, I should finish today. It does feel good to have one of the things done that I wanted to accomplish while I was working so little.

Hope everyone is enjoying their weekend.


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Good Morning

105 with no wind.....very much like a pizza oven !! Indoor day for me.

Hope everyone is having a fun weekend.


----------



## loonlover

Good morning.

It is slightly warmer this morning at 68 and the humidity level is back to over 90%. The mornings of under 50% humidity will be missed.

Today will be a day of leisure other than a trip to to grocery for produce and making sure we are fed. II working 11-7 tonight so he'll be sleeping for a while longer.

Have a peaceful Sunday.


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Good Morning

Headed to 108, humid and no wind....very uncomfortable for we desert rats...

No special plans....Hope everyone is having a restful Sunday.


----------



## loonlover

Good morning.

76 degrees with 91% humidity and the possibility of thunderstorms later in the day. Maybe I'll get a walk in before they arrive.

WWE RAW at the arena tonight. Usually a fairly large crowd for this show so I might be a little busier than for some WWE shows. 

Hope everyone has a good day.


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Good Morning

Windy 110 degrees....needless to say this is an indoor day !

Happy Monday to All, Hope everyone has a great week !


----------



## loonlover

Good morning.

A high of 88 expected so shouldn't be too bad out there. Still haven't convinced myself to be really active today.

A pretty easy night last night. They did have some action in the loading dock area as part of the show so I did "see" a portion of it for the first time in years. I texted my son to see if he was watching. His reply was to ask if we were warned there would be scenes shot out in front of where I sit. I told him fortunately, yes, as it might have been startling to hear the ambulance siren if we hadn't been warned of what was coming. And, for once, it was a good vantage point for seeing well built males strut around. Usually, it is female dancers, skaters, etc. I see out the window. I know, you didn't need to know that.  

Hope everyone has a good day.


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Good Morning

Breezy 106. I need to make a dump/Post Office run, then retreat to the A/C for some indoor fussin'

Have a great day !!


----------



## Andra

Good morning!  It's hot in Austin again (what a surprise!).  DH got back from China on Sunday afternoon.  Now he's trying to get back on our time instead of China time.  So things are interesting at our house right now.
Ginger rocked her showcase on Friday.  I have a video, but I don't have it up anywhere that I can share.  That's one of the things I need DH to do once he gets more coherent.  
I've gotten in the habit of going by the gym on the way home 2-3 times a week to swim - well kick with my fins.  I'm only up to about 20 minutes, but the first day I was barely in the water 5 minutes.  So that's an improvement.
Have a great week!


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Good Morning

We are having a truly spectacular and colorful desert sunrise. Headed to triple digits and high winds, so I suspect a slow day at the Wildlife Refuge.

Hope everyone is having a good week.


----------



## loonlover

Good morning.

We'll be back to a high in the 90s today. I made myself get out and walk early while it was in the low 70s. 

Some minor housework on the agenda today and probably a couple of loads of laundry. Otherwise, we'll be playing it by ear.

Hope everyone has a good day.


----------



## loonlover

Good morning.

72 degrees with an expected high in the upper 80s. Sounds good.

Up early due to an early morning mammogram appt. I don't really like being up and about this early, but it is nice to get the procedure over and done with and still have the day to to whatever I feel like doing.

Hope everyone has a good day.


----------



## Nina Huffney

This morning is cloudy and muggy and it's making me feel ugh-y. Actually, I think 'suggy' should be a word and its definition would be: adj, unpleasantly sweaty due to muggy conditions. Example: _While visiting my sister in Swampland, I refused to hug her because she was *suggy * -- and she called me a ***** and flirted with my boyfriend, but mostly it was the *sugginess*._


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Good Morning

No " sugginess" here in the desert !! 105 and no wind.

I only had one customer at the Refuge yesterday and he spent three hours telling me his life story. This is one of the real benefits of working a Visitor Center.....people from around the country and world come to chat with me. Great Fun !!

I have several Amazon deliveries at the Post Office, so need to make a trip over there. The rest of the day will be devoted to what 'da NapCat does best....

August ! Gasp ! Have a great day.


----------



## loonlover

Good morning.

71 heading to 90 so won't be too bad out there.

Shopping in store this morning while II sleeps in since he has to work tonight. Then mowing in the plans for this evening. 

Enjoy your Friday.


----------



## Andra

Happy Friday!
It's been a long week with DH still trying to adjust back to Texas time from China.  I'm looking forward to a few unstructured days 
Have a wonderful day.


----------



## Nina Huffney

Here it is, Friday again, and I'm still thinking about the *blueberry pancakes* and *pierogies* that were mentioned _last _Friday. Unfortunately, I have nothing drool-worthy here, just some *banana-craisin-oatmeal cookies*. Don't get excited, they were a big fail. The bananas were too far gone, I was out of cinnamon, and since I was doubling the recipe I may have forgotten what I was doing miscalculated on some of the measurements.

*NapCat*, '105 and no wind in the desert' reminds me of the time I visited the Hoover Dam. That was the closest I ever came to passing out from heat exhaustion. Got good pictures, though.


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Good Morning and Happy Friday to All

Desert summer continues. It was delightful last night and not being able to sleep, I spent several hours on the deck, "kitten-watching". They had me giggling out loud several times.

Hope everyone has fun weekend plans.

Nina: I have a small ranch about 150 miles NW of the Hoover Dam, on the California/Nevada border (Nevada side) overlooking Death Valley and have spent 30 years working as a geologist in this region.....I have worked in temperatures over 130. Now retired, I cannot imagine how I managed that !


----------



## loonlover

Good morning.

72 degrees and the expected high will be in the upper 80s. Sounds like a mostly pleasant day.

But I will be sitting in the arena during the middle of the day. It is the annual chicken wing festival. I still don't understand the attraction of this event, but it is some hours during a rather slow summer and a good people watching event.

Hope everyone is enjoying their weekend.


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Good Morning

100 and headed to 115. At least I do not have to shovel or mow the heat ! giggle.

Hope everyone is having a great weekend.


----------



## crebel

Good morning.  Today's weather is mid-80s, fair, and only 52% humidity - a lovely summer day.

A week or so ago when I visited my sister for a few days, I packed my laptop but forgot the power cord so I was effectively without internet access.  You know what? It was great! I did not realize how much time I was spending glued to my computer, and I am actively avoiding getting back into that rut.

Everyone have a safe and happy day.


----------



## loonlover

Good morning.

We'll have a little warmer day with an expected high of 91, but the humidity is not nearly as high now as when I walked early this morning. I will be glad when it cools down enough that I can walk mid-morning instead of being out so early.

Hope everyone has a peaceful Sunday.


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Good Morning

Our overnight low was 95 with 115-117 expected today...needless to say, me and the cats are battened down for the duration.

Hope everyone is having a restful day.

Cebel: I agree that it is important to "disconnect"; however now that I am retired, the Internet has become my favorite bookstore/library with unlimited adventures in browsing.


----------



## Nina Huffney

In the nineties here today and, yes, I am a total heat-wuss. But my partner is even worse than me! The other night he was rambling: "It's cold. I mean, it's hot. I don't know what the h*** this is."



> I have a small ranch about 150 miles NW of the Hoover Dam, on the California/Nevada border (Nevada side) overlooking Death Valley and have spent 30 years working as a geologist in this region.....I have worked in temperatures over 130. Now retired, I cannot imagine how I managed that !


*NapCat*, that sounds alarmingly close to Graboid* country. Between those temperatures and underground man-eating worms, I wouldn't stand a chance. 

* for those unfamiliar with the term (warning: profanity):


----------



## crebel

Good morning.  Expecting a somewhat steamy, rainy day today.  A trip to the grocery store and routine housework are on the agenda.

Everyone have a safe and happy day.


----------



## loonlover

Good morning.

Looks like it will be warmer again today with humidity of 94% and a high in the lower 90s. Still better than it is a lot of time in August. Even though we are well over the normal rainfall for the year it has been awhile since we have seen any rain. I will be watering shrubs tonight.

I have a couple of weeks before I work again so will be trying to sort through some stuff as well as some routine housework today. Having a lot of free time this summer hasn't been bad.

Hope everyone's week is off to a good start.


----------



## Andra

Happy Monday!
We had a little rain over the weekend - just enough to make things sticky...
DH has mostly gotten back on our time after his time in China.  Now if I can just get him to really finish unpacking instead of having all his stuff strewn over the bed in the guest room.

Have a great week!


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Good Morning and Happy Monday

Another windless day around 115....There is a huge and beautiful Cooper Hawk just standing in one of the bird baths, cats are all sleeping on drip line emitters and 'da NapCat has no plans to go outside.

Hope everyone's week is off to a great start.

Nina: Community Graboid BBQ is on the first Sunday of each month, right after church !! Giggle


----------



## Andra

Good morning.  It's 77 here today, but it already feels much hotter.  We actually got an email from work about heat index warnings today.  Apparently the National Weather Service has issued special warnings on the head index in many parts of Texas today.  We should see heat indices of 104-107 this afternoon.  Yikes!
Stay hydrated and stay cool!


----------



## loonlover

Good morning.

The weather will be the same as yesterday - dry and fairly warm.

Some grocery shopping on the agenda today. Otherwise, just trying to stay cool. I've got to do some recipe organizing. Maybe that will happen today.

Hope everyone has a good day.


----------



## crebel

Good morning.  Our weather sounds like LL's, dry (meaning no rain, but higher humidity again) and fairly warm.

Nothing special planned for the day.  Everyone have a safe and happy one.


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Good Morning

We have some wind and clouds today....and the high temperatures is plunging to a mere 110 with ungodly humidity of 15 % !! Time to break out the sweaters ! giggle. Big adventure today will be the dump/post office run.

Have a great day


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Good Morning

I am off to the Wildlife refuge today....should be lovely with temperatures a mere 100...wind and clouds.
A herd of Bighorn sheep (13, including lambs) showed up at one of the springs the other day. Visitors are thrilled.










Hope everyone is having a good week.


----------



## loonlover

Good morning.

We have a heat advisory in effect today with an anticipated high of 98. I made sure I walked this morning.

Heading out for breakfast shortly. After that we'll stay indoors today.

Hope everyone has a good day.


----------



## crebel

Good morning.  Mid to high 80s today, moderate humidity, partly cloudy, no rain - we're good!

Other than some paperwork to catch up on for a Saturday meeting, I have no plans for the day.

Everyone stay safe and happy.


----------



## crebel

Good morning!  Last to report in yesterday, first today.  We are expecting a pretty perfect weather day; high of 80, slight breezes, lower humidity, no rain.  I'm looking forward to continuing paperwork in the screened-in veranda.

Everyone have a safe and happy day.


----------



## Andra

I think I missed a day...
Good morning!  It's already hot here, but Ginger and I walked through several of our neighbors' sprinklers this morning.  It was refreshing!  We need to dump out her little pool in the yard and refill it.  I've been tempted to put a lawn chair right next to it so I can keep my feet cool!
Have a wonderful day.


----------



## loonlover

Good morning.

Another hot day expected with a chance of thunderstorms around noon. We did have a storm pop up early yesterday evening, but it just rumbled a lot and dropped just enough rain to get the pavement wet.

Nothing specific planned for the day. 

Hope everyone has a good one.


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Good Morning

We may not break 100 today, light wind and a few clouds...what a relief from the very high temperatures we have been having. It is good to be able to work outside again as "cabin fever" is setting in.

Have a great day.


----------



## loonlover

Good morning.

76 degrees with light rain. I had gotten up intending to walk this morning, but, oh well, I do welcome the rainfall. Maybe it will be cool enough to walk this evening.

Nothing planned for the day, but maybe I'll finish up the recipe organization I started yesterday. I'm almost to the point where I have so many recipes it is hard to make a decision on what to fix. That probably won't make me stop looking at new ones, however. Just so many sources out there.

Hope everyone enjoys their Friday.


----------



## Andra

Happy Friday!
Nothing new to report weatherwise from Austin; it's still hot and sunny.
We have a lot of little jobs around this house on the list for the weekend.  It's a good thing that most of them are inside jobs.
Have an excellent day!


----------



## Nina Huffney

Andra said:


> Nothing new to report weatherwise from Austin; it's still hot and sunny.


 *Andra*, sometimes I'm tempted to report a Sharknado just to mess with people.

*loonlover*, I hear you - the recipe-glut struggle is real. Even with cards and cookbooks aplenty, I'm often searching for more online. Some might call it indecision or obsession, but I prefer to think of it as 'dedication'. Like my 'dedication' to handbags and Moscato.

*NapCat*, barely 100? You may need to break out a sweater! We have a phenomenon here in the PNW where once it hits 60, people are down to flip-flops and bikini tops. For some PNW humor, check out this old Henry Weinhard's commercial: 




Today's Mood = envious of *crebel's *screened-in veranda.


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Good Morning and Happy Friday

Looks like another nippy day in the 90s. Sunny and breezy, so I will be able to work outside again....the place is a mess with two+ inches of needle-fall from the pine trees.

Hope everyone has fun weekend plans


----------



## crebel

Good afternoon!  Grandkids were here this morning so I am just now turning on the laptop.  My Mary Poppin's weather (practically perfect in every way) forecast yesterday was downgraded pretty quickly with rain showers most of the day, sigh.  Today is back to hot and humid, so nothing new.  I did spend time in the screened veranda yesterday because the temperatures were pleasant and the rain was relaxing to listen to.  

I finished most of my paperwork. Just one more thing to get done tonight and the grandkids helped me fix cowboy beans for the potluck luncheon during tomorrow's meeting break.

Hope everyone is having a safe and happy day.


----------



## loonlover

Good morning.

We're in the midst of a thunderstorm that should be ending shortly. Also have a flash flood warning in effect although we've received less than 1/2 inch at our house. Apparently much more has fallen a little to the NE of us. This storm is supposed to be gone shortly, but more may roll in around noon.

II working tonight so I'll stay quiet this morning and maybe get something done this afternoon.

Hope you're enjoying the weekend.


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Good Morning

Sunny, breezy 90s in the desert....nice. Overnight low was 67 which was wonderful and I spent several hours outside star gazing. The Perseid meteor shower has begun, but will be hampered by a bright moon.










Hope everyone is having a great weekend.


----------



## crebel

Good morning.  It is a steamy, rainy day today.  Nothing interesting on the agenda and I'm probably going to be a slug.

Have a safe and happy day!


----------



## loonlover

Good morning.

Heavy fog this morning with a heat advisory in effect for the rest of the day. We did receive an inch of rain yesterday which was unexpected. So, mowing will now have to be on the agenda for the first part of the week.

I will probably join Crebel as a slug today. II sleeping for a while so I don't really feel a need to stir myself much. He brought breakfast home and the other meals today will be simple.

Hope everyone has a peaceful Sunday.


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Good Morning

Absolutely delightful in the desert with 68 overnight headed to low 90s....I woke up with lots of ambition, but as this seems to be "Slug-Day", I will do that instead ! Giggle

Have a great day/


----------



## crebel

An early good morning from me. I've been awake since 2 a.m. for no apparent reason, maybe I was too much of a slug yesterday and my body refused more rest!  

Rain and thunderstorms are expected off and on all day.  I stepped out on the veranda for a few minutes with a cup of tea and it is really muggy out there.  It is definitely a day to remain inside with the air conditioning!

Have a safe and happy day.


----------



## loonlover

Good morning.

It looks like we are making up for those cooler temps in July. Another day with a heat advisory in effect.

Oh, well, I have some inside chores to keep me busy.

Have a good day.


----------



## Nina Huffney

I do hope those experiencing extreme temperatures manage to stay safe and comfortable.

~​
I was caught red-handed this morning. My partner unexpectedly returned ten minutes after leaving for work since he was feeling unwell. And our dog, the slowpoke, hadn't yet finished the turkey slices I'd snuck into her bowl. 

All is well, though, as Partner admitted to sneaking her a slice of cheese earlier. Sheesh!  Some people just can't resist a begging beagle.

All she needs now is someone to drop a roll and she'll have the equivalent of a whole sandwich!


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Good Morning

We should just hit 100 this afternoon....sunny and no wind. Nights have been delightful in the 60s-70s...that is a sign of Autumn weather coming....Yeah.

Bill paying and house cleaning on today's agenda.

Keep Kool !!


----------



## loonlover

Good morning.

No change in the weather forecast. I'm trying to get laundry done early this morning.

I have a haircut scheduled for late this morning, then hopefully lunch out. Then, I'll just see what I'm in the mood to do this afternoon, if anything.

Hope everyone has a good day.


----------



## crebel

Good morning.  I am trying to jump start my brain cells this morning with a big pot of tea.  I went to sleep early and slept hard after not sleeping much the night before, now I am groggy.  

I haven't heard any official weather news, but it appears dreary and rainy out my windows at the current time.  There is nothing specific on the agenda today but a trip to the grocery store at some point.

Everyone keep it safe and happy!


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Good Morning

Today's big adventure is the weekly trip to the dump and Post Office. We are back in triple digits, so putzin' and nappin' will fill out the day.

Keep Well All


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Good Morning

106 expected today...no clouds/no wind. I am working the Visitor Center at the Wildlife Refuge today....should be slow.










Hope everyone is having a good week.


----------



## loonlover

Good morning.

We're to be a little cooler today with a forecast high of only 93. There were thunderstorms in the area late yesterday afternoon that cooled it off enough to allow me to walk last night. No rain fell in our immediate area, however.

Mowing should be in my plans for the day. Not sure that will happen, though.

Hope everyone has a good day.


----------



## crebel

Good morning!  I haven't heard any local weather forecasts this morning, but my weatherbug app on my phone is obviously screwy as it says our high for the day is supposed to be 75, but shows the current temperature as 86    Oh well, I have no out-and-about plans so I will enjoy my steady 76 degrees in the house.    If I look out the windows the sun is shining and it is not raining - I'm good.

Everyone stay safe and happy.


----------



## Andra

Good morning!
Still hot and ugly in Austin.
I went to the gym and swan after work yesterday.  At least I can pretend it's cooler at the pool.
We are almost halfway through the week AND halfway through August... unbelievable!

I hope your week is going well.


----------



## crebel

Good morning.  A pleasant day is expected weather-wise and I think some weed control in the yard is on my schedule.  One of my least favorite chores.

Tomorrow is my last summer Friday with my grandkids before school starts again next week.  

The extended forecast says warmer weather and possible rain on Saturday, but I don't care!  Nothing is likely to stop us from spending the day at the Iowa State Fair and we have tickets to see the Pentatonix Saturday night at the Grandstand.  WooHoo!


----------



## loonlover

Good morning.

Another warm day in store. I'll be out mowing anyway.

Crebel, enjoy the show. Pentatonix hasn't been booked here yet, but there have been rumors a couple of times. Hoping it happens sometime. I would still work, but might be able to hear a bit of the show.

Enjoy your Thursday.


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Good Morning

Oooo....the Iowa State Fair !! Many happy and fun memories. Butter everywhere !

Meanwhile in the desert, hot and windless.

Have a great day


----------



## loonlover

Good morning.

Down to 69 degrees this morning but it will be heating up to around 97 again. 

II working tonight so I plan on taking it easy this morning. I'm ready for that after getting the yard mowed and trimmed yesterday. 

Hope everyone has a good day and your weekend gets off to a good start.


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Good Morning and Happy Friday

Another very hot and windless day...obviously an indoor hobby day.

Hope everyone has fun plans for the upcoming weekend.


----------



## Andra

Happy Friday!!  It's still hot in Austin.

Schools started back up this week, so the already horrible traffic got worse.  I am not looking forward to the drive home.

Have a wonderful weekend.


----------



## loonlover

Good morning.

Another typical August day in store - hot and somewhat muggy.

Charlie Wilson at the arena tonight. The show starts at 7 and doesn't end until 11 so I guess it will be a late one. But, if I remember correctly, I wasn't very busy with calls the last time he was here and the music is pretty mellow. So, I should get a lot of reading done.

Hope everyone is enjoying their weekend.


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Good Morning

A mere 102 expected today with a nice breeze...the Mimosa Trees are reblooming and dozens of hummers are here.










Hope everyone is having a fun weekend.


----------



## loonlover

Good morning.

Another warm day in store. I'm heading out to walk shortly or I know I won't make myself get out there.

An easy concert last night. I had a few calls, but it was quiet enough I read over half of the book I am reading. Not bad to get paid while doing something you enjoy.

Hope everyone has a peaceful Sunday. Those are my plans, anyway.


----------



## crebel

Good morning!  I am spending the day recovering from overload at the Iowa State Fair yesterday.  We had a great time, but I feel very curmudgeonly saying it was extra-crowded (always the case in election/campaign years), extra-hot, extra-humid, and extra-loud.

We didn't go too overboard on fair food.  I tried 3 new foods:  dessert poutine - waffle fries made from funnel cake batter, chocolate sauce for "gravy" and marscapone creme for the cheese, verdict was delicious; a Mediterranean lamb taco - soft shell, thinly sliced lamb, and a mango/cucumber/sweet peppers salsa, verdict was "okay" (lamb was not very seasoned, overall fairly bland); Mexican street corn in a cup - grilled corn cut off the cob, lime/chipolte seasoning, and crumbled queso fresco, verdict was buy and eat two more servings ...

Hopefully we walked and sweated enough to counter most of the calories consumed.  The Pentatonix concert was absolutely wonderful once the opening act boy band got done.  They sang all their hits, new songs, asked the 10,000+ sold-out crowd to sing along, we had a lot of fun!  We were up in the rafters, but were absolutely center stage and the sound systems were great.  10/10

Have a safe and happy day!


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Good Morning

Windy, triple digits in the desert.

I am feeling a little under-the-weather (very unusual for me), so I am going make a pot of tea and curl up in front of the television...I have over 30 hours of those horrible SciFi Shark movies recorded...









_
Go Sharktopus !!_

Have a restful Sunday


----------



## crebel

Good morning.  DH dropped me off at my sister's home after the fair and will be back to pick me up some time in the next week.  

Today my plans are to avoid the outside heatwave and enjoy some reading and jigsaw puzzle time.

Everyone have a safe and happy day!


----------



## Andra

Happy Monday!  It's hot and sticky in Austin (I can just put that on a repeat loop...)
We were at my mom's over the weekend to celebrate her birthday.  It was nice to hang out with my niece for a bit.
I got the email from TSO to sign up for the Ticketmaster Verified Fan Program so I can try to get presale tickets for the show in December.  I'm not holding my breath.  Ever since TSO went to the Ticketmaster thingy it's gotten very difficult to get tickets.  Last year we just gave up and sat in nose-bleed because I couldn't get into Ticketmaster's website even with my code...
Commission Meeting this week so I will be busy.  I am actually getting my 20-year service award on Thursday.  Some days it feels like just yesterday when we moved up here - other days it feels like the full 20 years 

Have an excellent week!


----------



## loonlover

Congratulations, Andra. 20 years is definitely an achievement.

Good morning.

Another heat advisory in effect today. The plans are to stay indoors as much as possible.

I wasn't feeling well when I awakened but seem to be perking up some after coffee and oatmeal (not sure the oatmeal had anything to do with that).

II off tonight, then works tomorrow night, Thursday and Friday nights this week. His schedule the next couple of weeks is crazy. At least his isn't that way every week. A couple of the guys that have the same position do weird schedules every week, including sometimes working a 3-11 shift, followed by a 7-3 shift the next day. He isn't that interested in getting the number of hours some of the others work. He'll do it when shows are scheduled, but not at other times. 

Hope everyone has a good day.


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Good Morning
Nice desert day......breezy 100

I have a couple of friends coming over for "Tea Time" (read: "Gossip & Giggles")....always fun.










Hope everyone's week is off to a good start.


----------



## crebel

Good morning.  

The skies were rocking and rolling about 4 a.m. here, tornado warnings, hail, 3" rain in an hour (streets flooded), short power outage at my sister's, but some still without across the metro.  We are fine-n-dandy now, but I hope to hear from DH checking in from home after the storms finish moving southeast.

It's going to be quite tropical this afternoon, hot and steamy.  Supposedly it's the high dewpoint + temperature that is going to be oppressive today. Can anyone explain to me in easy terms the difference between humidity and dewpoint?  I've researched it a bit, but I'm not comprehending very well!  

Have a safe and happy day.

eta:  I completely forgot to congratulate Andra on her 20 years of service award - very, VERY impressive. *throws confetti*


----------



## loonlover

Good morning.

We're in for what looks like another hot, dry day.

I've developed a cough so will be heading to the doctor shortly. Not sure there is anything they can do, but didn't want it to get worse before being seen.

Hope everyone has a good day.


----------



## Nina Huffney

Deep thought for the morning: a plate of Ritz crackers, with strawberry and salmon cream cheese spreads, is _not _a bad breakfast.

~​
*crebel*, your state fair adventure makes me excited for ours coming up. I haven't been in years. And if there's no Mexican Street Corn (*drool*) I'll be extremely pouty.

Oddly, I don't recall hearing the term "dewpoint" before. It sounds like a fairy name rather than something associated with icky humidity.

~​
*Andra*, I don't know what you do but 20-years-service is impressive in any vocation. Congratulations!

~​
*loonlover*, do take care of yourself and hopefully your doctor visit leads to improvement.

~​
BTW, I'm blaming the recent nightmares about a villainous kitty & shark duo (First they scratch you - then they eat you!) entirely on *NapCat*.


----------



## Andra

Good morning.
We had an adventure with the air conditioning last night. We had to replace the motor in one of the condenser units (at after hours rates!). Hopefully it bought us another year. We know that we need to replace the units, but were hoping to wait a little longer. They are 20 years old after all.



crebel said:


> It's going to be quite tropical this afternoon, hot and steamy. Supposedly it's the high dewpoint + temperature that is going to be oppressive today. Can anyone explain to me in easy terms the difference between humidity and dewpoint? I've researched it a bit, but I'm not comprehending very well!


I found this explanation at the Chicago Tribune website:
Relative humidity and dew point are indeed concerned with the amount of water vapor in the air, but there are differences. Dew point is the temperature at which the air is saturated (100 percent relative humidity). It is dependent on only the amount of moisture in the air. Relative humidity is the percent of saturation at a given temperature; it depends on moisture content and temperature. As air is heated, its ability to hold water vapor doubles with about every 11 degree increase in temperature. If air is at 100 percent relative humidity at 60 degrees but is heated to 93 degrees, its relative humidity decreases to about 33 percent. Its dew point remains at 60 degrees.
This explanation kind of makes sense to me until I stop and think about it.

Nina, I work for Texas Parks and Wildlife. It's hard to describe what I do, but it's basically different types of computer support with an emphasis on software. Our agency is spread out across the entire state and when I was first hired I spent a lot of time on the road. But now I mostly stay in Austin.


----------



## crebel

Andra said:


> I found this explanation at the Chicago Tribune website:
> Relative humidity and dew point are indeed concerned with the amount of water vapor in the air, but there are differences. Dew point is the temperature at which the air is saturated (100 percent relative humidity). It is dependent on only the amount of moisture in the air. Relative humidity is the percent of saturation at a given temperature; it depends on moisture content and temperature. As air is heated, its ability to hold water vapor doubles with about every 11 degree increase in temperature. If air is at 100 percent relative humidity at 60 degrees but is heated to 93 degrees, its relative humidity decreases to about 33 percent. Its dew point remains at 60 degrees.
> This explanation kind of makes sense to me until I stop and think about it.


Thanks for trying, Andra!


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Good Morning

Lovely morning and sunrise....headed for 105 later.

Dewpoint temperature is a rough indicator of the moisture content of an air-mass and remains relatively stable. Actual Temperature fluctuates considerably. The closer the temperature and dewpoint are, the higher the humidity. Today the dewpoint in my part of the world is 25, so when the temperature is 105 there is an 80 degree wide spread and we will have our famous "dry heat". If the dewpoint in Des Moines is 66 and the overnight temperature drops to 70, the temperature/dewpoint spread is only 4 degrees and the air is very moist (hence morning dew on the cornstalks !!).....as the temperature warms during the day, the spread widens and it does not feel as humid.

Hope everyone has a great day.


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Good Morning

Up early and on my way to the Wildlife Refuge.....warm, but nice day on queue. As always, I am, looking forward to chatting with our guests.

Have a great day.

Crebel: Check out my post from yesterday about dewpoint....hope it helps


----------



## crebel

Good morning.  Another rainy morning, and sounds like it is expected to carry on most of the day.  

NapCat:  Thanks for the additional explanation.  Dewpoint which is higher than normal relative to temperature is what creates the oppressive humidity that we often refer to as "feels like" temperatures which are much higher than actual temperature.  Am I closer in understanding now??

Nina:  Sounds like Breakfast of Champions ...  although the strawberry spread and salmon cream cheese were on separate crackers, right?   I hope you find Mexican Street Corn at your fair, let me know if you enjoy it as much as I did!

LL:  Feel better  

Andra:  I'm happy your air conditioning is at least temporarily fixed.  Is it a whole house unit or window air?  I'm sure you're aware you'll get a better deal on replacement in another 6 months (during the "winter") than waiting until it's so bloody hot again that you'll pay just about anything.  When we had to replace the whole house unit after the floods, we were also pleased at how quickly the new unit paid off in energy efficiency rebates and lower electricity bills than our almost 20-year old system.


----------



## loonlover

Good morning.

No change in the weather. No surprise there.

Thanks for the well wishes. The diagnosis is bronchitis. I have a z-pack and some pills for the cough which make me sleepy. The cat is loving the amount of time I'm spending on the couch.

Hope everyone has a good day.


----------



## Andra

Good morning?
I got busy with the meeting as soon as I got to the office and forgot everything else.

Chris, they are the big units - one for downstairs and one for upstairs.  We are trying to hold off until the spring, but I didn't think about the possibilty of lower prices in the winter months.  We may have to rethink our strategy.

LL - feel better!  My last bout of bronchitis was ugly.  I finally kicked the last remains of the persistent cough with hot tea and honey and lemon.


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Good Morning

Nice breezy desert day with a few clouds. I have been sitting on the deck, "Kitten-watching"....the whole world is a cat toy !!

Hope everyone has a great day


----------



## loonlover

Good afternoon.

Guess I'm still a little fuzzy headed as I thought I posted this morning. Getting better, but it is slow. Did make it out to do some shopping this morning, but probably won't do much else today besides fix supper.

Hope everyone is doing well.


----------



## crebel

Good morning.  I am once again home from the big city, DH came to get me last evening.  Laundry to catch up and a grocery store visit - back to the daily grind 

Everyone have a safe and happy day.


----------



## loonlover

Good morning.

A thunderstorm rumbled through a little before midnight dropping about an inch of rain at our house. Other areas of the state received more. We now have the possibility of scattered thunderstorms for most of this afternoon and evening.

Chris Stapleton at the arena tonight in a mostly sold out concert. I will be going well stocked with cough drops as talking still leads to coughing fits at time. And don't make me laugh. Hopefully, I make it through the evening without too much trouble. If it gets too bad, I may have to request someone come man the radio while I do the reports. We really need to have enough event staff, that someone can be ready to step in when needed without causing issues of being too short of staff elsewhere. While the pills the doctor gave me for the cough work, they also cause drowsiness. 

Hope everyone's weekend gets off to a good start. I will most likely be glad to see the end time of 11:05 tonight and not worry much about the rest of the weekend.


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Good Morning

Sunny and breezy with temperature just touching 100...cool enough to do a little outdoor work.

Happy Friday all.


LL:


----------



## loonlover

Thanks, NapCat. I am much better today.

Good morning.

We're supposed to be a bit cooler today with highs only in the upper 80s. We also have the potential for thunderstorms for the next 24 hours or so. 

A busy show last night, also a late one. But I didn't cough much and had no trouble doing my job. Looking forward to several days off again before Weird Al hits the stage on September 1. II will be working tomorrow, however. 

Hope everyone is enjoying their weekend.


----------



## crebel

Good morning.  I was up early today to see DH off to pick up DS and they are heading to Indianapolis for the Bears/Colts football game tonight.  They are pretty excited.  I intend to follow a NapCat schedule today.

I'm glad you are on the mend, LL!

It is almost fall-like weather this weekend.  Overnights in the 60's, daytime highs in the mid 70's and sunny.  It's lovely and a welcome relief!

Stay safe and happy everyone.


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Good Morning

Hope everyone is having a pleasant weekend !

_Crebel: 

NapCat Schedule..."Don't do nuthin', and don't do that until afternoon" _


----------



## loonlover

Good morning.

Yesterday's thunderstorms pretty much went around us, although I drove through a downpour while I was out. We have the potential for storms again today.

II working 3-11. I might get some laundry done.

Hope everyone has a peaceful Sunday.


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Good Morning

Beautiful and cool (for now)....sitting on the deck with my coffee. Lots of birds at the feeders and kittens frolicking everywhere !! Lots of things I should do, but likely won't !! (See "schedule" on previous post...)

Hope everyone is having a restful Sunday.


----------



## crebel

Good morning.  No rest for the wicked today.  Just finished making pimento cheese and ham salad then preparing 6 dozen tea sandwiches for a 90th birthday celebration of a friend this afternoon.  I will be on serving duty from 1-4.  DH should be home from Indianapolis by the time I get home from the celebration.

Our weather remains cooler and dry with partly cloudy skies. Everyone have a safe and happy day!


----------



## crebel

Good morning.  Another cooler day is in store with some possible storms late this afternoon.  It seems we have gone from summer to fall literally from one day to the next; no gradual cooling, decreasing humidity, etc., just *bam* heat index warnings to perfect fall weather - in August - in Iowa  .  I'm absolutely loving the current weather, but it is the most abrupt change I can remember!

Everyone have a safe and happy day.


----------



## loonlover

Good morning.

We'll have a high in the upper 80s today with the possibility of thunderstorms overnight. An inch of rain fell yesterday afternoon so while mowing needs to be done, I'm not sure when it will be dry enough to get it done. Although it is cooler, I'm not sure summer is through with us down south.

Grocery shopping on the agenda today; not sure what else. 

Hope everyone has a good day.


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Good Morning and Happy Monday

Looks like a full week of triple digits in the desert. I am working a few extra days at the Wildlife Refuge to cover for other folks, which of course, I enjoy.










Hope everyone's week is off to a good start.


----------



## Nina Huffney

It was so pleasant this morning that I would have sat on the back deck if not for the spider's web strung from umbrella to chair. Talk about having eyes bigger than your stomach! 

I wonder if our Beagle somehow knew that today is _National Dog Day_. She's not as sharp as she used to be - often stumbling in the dark and sometimes forgetting why she went outside - but she insisted she was entitled to something special this morning. So I pulled an _Amazing Mumford_. Only, instead of 'ala-peanut-butter-sandwiches', it was ala-chopped-ham-n-turkey.

Although we're still in for eighty-degree temps this week, the drop in humidity has made all the difference. I believe this to be our last week of summery weather here, and I'm absolutely fine with that because my head is already in autumnal mode.


----------



## loonlover

Good morning.

We have rain and thunder again this morning with a chance for some during a good part of the day, then again early in the morning. 

The first oil change on the new car is on the agenda for this morning. Then tonight we will be attending a session on crowd management at the arena. We don't know how long that will last, but they are supposed to be serving us pizza for supper.

Hope everyone has a good day.


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Good Morning

Beautiful sunrise (...unfortunately, thanks to smoke from forest fires...). Headed to high temperatures again (We reached 108 yesterday...yuk. Like Nina, I am ready for Autumn.

Hope everyone has a great day.

LL: New car !? Whatcha' get ??


----------



## loonlover

LL: New car !? Whatcha' get ??
[/quote]

A 2020 Kia Soul S model. We were happy with the 2013 model we bought 6 years ago (II driving it now) so we decided why not get another one. It has some of the newer safety features that they say are beneficial for older drivers like blind spot notification and lane keeping assist. I also appreciate the warning that a vehicle or pedestrian is approaching when backing out of a parking space. Anyway, we've been really happy with it.

Of course, we're now the beneficiaries of the line that there is a lot of soul at our house.


----------



## Andra

Good morning.
I've missed a bit because of company and then an unexpected trip to the dealership with the Camaro.  Everything was fine Monday morning when I took Ginger to daycare.  I got back in the car and my seatbelt would not latch.  I drive across Austin twice a day and I think a properly functioning seatbelt is necessary   I messed with the buckle with a screwdriver and got it to latch so I could take it in.  Long story shot - the buckle was failing and needed to be replaced.  Of course they didn't have the part, so I didn't get it back until about 8:00am on Tuesday.  At that point all of the routes across town were parking lots, so I went next door to Cracker Barrel for breakfast.  Then I drove in relatively light traffic (on the toll road) to get to work.
I was also scoping out the 2020 GMC trucks for DH.  We are looking to replace his truck this year or next.  I finally managed to convince him that I wasn't ready to give up my Camaro!
Our weather has cooled down a bit, but it's still definitely summer.  We sure enjoyed our walk this morning with the temp only 75.
I hope you are all having a great week.


----------



## loonlover

Good morning.

II arose earlier than normal and offered to take me out for breakfast. As you have all heard before, I don't turn breakfast out often.

Laundry and, if the grass dries out enough, mowing on the agenda for today. I'll also have to get the stew I made yesterday put in the freezer. I'm trying to get some meals ready for easy days when we start working more again next week. 

The training last night wasn't much different than an on line series I took a few years ago. But, maybe it will cause some people who didn't take that training to be better prepared.

Have a good day.


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Good Morning

I am at the Refuge early this morning to set up our Conference Room for a visiting scientist.......Temperature today is going to plummet to around 108.....sigh

LL: I rented a Kia Soul in Austin, Texas a few years ago....and was very impressed. Congratulations
Andra: So glad we are keeping the Camaro !!

Have a great day all.


----------



## crebel

Still in time for good morning!  I guess I didn't post earlier after I fussed with the KB Link-Maker; it sure is being wonky these days.

Our weather remains mild with a high of only 73 today, sunny, and 50% humidity.  I could be happy with this weather pattern forever.

Have a safe and happy day!


----------



## loonlover

Good morning.

62 degrees this morning and heading to 88 or so with sunny skies. I'll take it.

II mowed the back yard and I did the front yard yesterday. Nice to have that out of the way. I'm doing food prep this week so I won't have to do much when we are working more over the next few weeks. Sometimes, I really wish I'd figured some of this out much earlier in my life. It used to seem that there was too much to do just on a daily basis to ever consider doing extra cooking. I've still got to make some egg cups and maybe some kind of breakfast casserole that can then be frozen in individual portions. 

Hope your day is all that you anticipate it being.


----------



## crebel

Good morning!  A return to hot and steamy today in the high 80s with storms predicted for afternoon and evening.  

LL, I know exactly what you mean about extra meal-prep when we were cooking for families. I don't know where I found the time to get one meal on the table! It seems easier for me now because I can't seem to adjust to cooking quantities for just the 2 of us. So I end up with full meals I package for the freezer from "leftovers" and just need to add a salad/fresh veggies instead of cooking from scratch again.

Everyone have a safe and happy day.


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Good Morning

I am going to optimistically refer to our temperature drop from 110 to 108 as a "cooling trend"...giggle

I worked three days in a row, then went to "town" last night for groceries, so today is a Napcatcatnappin' Day.

Hope everyone's week is going well.


----------



## loonlover

Good morning.

67 heading to 91 with 93% humidity. I should have made myself go walking this morning but somehow, I just couldn't make myself get out the door.

A couple of errands today and we've decided to go out for catfish for lunch. It is definitely a thing in this part of the country to run catfish specials for lunch on Friday. 

Hope everyone's weekend gets off to a good start. We're back to working on the weekend again.


----------



## Andra

Happy Friday!!
It's too hot to do the Friday dance, so I'm mentally doing it instead.  Things have just been slightly more complicated this week than necessary.  I'm glad to see the end of it.
Have a great day and be safe if you are on the road for the holiday.


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Good Morning

We had a beautiful sunrise in the 70s, but headed to a windless 105...I enthusiastically plan to do some "deep cleaning" throughout the house today...we will see...

For those of you traveling this Labor Day weekend, have a great time, but be careful and of course give Hurricane Dorian a wide berth.


----------



## loonlover

Good morning.

No change in the weather. We had a pop-up thunderstorm go through early yesterday evening. I assume the same could happen today.

II works the first of 6 nights in a row tonight so I'm staying quiet this morning. I'll be working every other one of those dates starting tomorrow. Guess we'll be communicating over the breakfast table and via text for the next few days.

To those in the path of the hurricane, stay safe.


----------



## crebel

Good morning.  No big changes in the weather here, either.  We plan to grill out with MIL tonight and tomorrow heading to St Louis for a baseball game.  Today's game has already been postponed because of inclement weather to a double-header tomorrow and the 1st game we have tickets for has been moved up.  DH is checking into tickets for the 2nd game and hopefully the weather will cooperate.

Everyone stay safe and happy and get your hurricane preparations done where needed!


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Good Morning

Hot (105) and humid (for the desert) and no wind....I will not be spending much time outdoors today, but as always, have plenty of fun projects indoors.

Hope everyone's long weekend is off to a good start.


----------



## loonlover

Good morning.

71 heading to 91 with sunny skies.

"Weird Al" Yankovic with an orchestra at the arena tonight. II attending, then working after. I'm not expecting to be very busy. The show ends at approximately 10:15, but there is a meet and greet scheduled for afterward so it'll be late when I get out of there. Oh well, no plans for tomorrow and after the 3 events this week, it'll be slow again for a couple of weeks.

Hope everyone has a peaceful Sunday.


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Good Morning

SEPTEMBER !! That mean falling leaves, apple cider and flannel shirts !! Meanwhile we still have triple digits in the desert, but the long range forecast is encouraging.

Hope everyone is having a fun (long) weekend.


----------



## NapCat (retired)




----------



## crebel

Good morning! The weather is sunny and heading to 80 today.

We had a wonderful time at the ballgame yesterday, lots of fun.  I did think I was going to fall over from heat stroke when we left the stadium in the wrong direction and after trying an alternate route had to walk a couple of miles around to get to our vehicle.  That's what happens when you're overweight and very out of shape 

Everyone have a safe and happy Labor Day.


----------



## loonlover

Good morning and Happy Labor Day.

We're going to be hot and dry for the next several days. I do remember having to grab a sweater when out camping Labor Day weekend in years past.

Last night was an easy show, but I didn't get home until 1 AM. Sure hope the people attending the M&G were pleased. It was rather boring for the staff. I did get a peek inside one of the tour's buses, though, as it pulled off the lot. About as swanky as I expected. A day of rest for me, then an unusual event tomorrow night, complicated by the fact my boss is having heart surgery Wednesday, so won't be there tomorrow night or for an unknown length of time.

Hope everyone has a safe holiday, knowing that those on the southeast coast are under considerable stress.


----------



## crebel

Good morning.  Clear skies and fair weather here.  Daylight is certainly getting shorter and we are awakening in the dark already.

Everyone have a safe and happy day.


----------



## Andra

Good morning!  It was a pleasant 72 degrees this morning.  Ginger and I heard an owl when we were on our walk this morning.
Yesterday was Daddy's birthday.  He would have been 74.  I've had a rough time leading up to it this year for some reason.  I think I'm still mad at the Universe because he's gone.  We spent the weekend at the farm with my mom.  We had a good time, but I'm glad to be back home.
I hope you all have a great week.


----------



## loonlover

Good morning.

No change in our weather in the near future. Sure makes me appreciate those cooler days we had in July.

Ruth Bader Ginsberg giving a speech at the arena tonight with Bill Clinton handling the introduction. It will be a different type of crowd than the usual. Around 18,000 are expected. I certainly don't have a feel for how things will go. We've had both Clintons there for speeches at banquets before so I'm used to the Secret Service being all around, including sitting in the office with me. Still, I think I'll be glad when it is over which at least will be earlier than concerts end.

Hope everyone has a good day.


----------



## Betty Blast

Good morning! 

Summer is sticking around, it's going to be a hot and sunny week. I'm ready for all things fall: pumpkins, hot apple cider, a cozy throw and a good book.


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Betty Blast said:


> I'm ready for all things fall: pumpkins, hot apple cider, a cozy throw and a good book.


Welcome Betty !!

What you are describing is known as "Walter Weather" and I cannot wait !! Looks like we have another week of triple digits in the desert.

Hope everyone has a good (short) week.


----------



## crebel

Good morning.  Another pleasant and dry day on schedule here.

I will be taking my MIL to the Des Moines airport this morning and then stopping at my mom's to take her to lunch before heading home later in the afternoon.

Everyone have a safe and happy day.


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Good Morning

Crisp, cool (sortof) in the desert with a spectacular sunrise.....We are changing are Refuge hours to accommodate the changing sunrise/sunset times....so I am going in an hour earlier. Also will be training our first volunteer arrival....should be a fun day.

Hope everyone's week is going well.


----------



## loonlover

Good morning.

Being a little lazy this morning even though I was home early last night. A little different event as the Secret Service did lock down the loading dock area so once I was in the office, I couldn't leave until the guests and their security detail exited the building. Other than early on when people standing in line became overheated and our medical staff received multiple calls, it was a quiet evening spent reading on the job.

I have errands to run and laundry to do today, but I don't have a set time table for getting that done. That will allow me to rest up before tomorrow's concert.

Hope everyone has a good day.


----------



## crebel

loonlover said:


> Good morning.
> 
> Being a little lazy this morning even though I was home early last night. A little different event as the Secret Service did lock down the loading dock area so once I was in the office, I couldn't leave until the guests and their security detail exited the building. Other than early on when people standing in line became overheated and our medical staff received multiple calls, it was a quiet evening spent reading on the job.
> 
> I have errands to run and laundry to do today, but I don't have a set time table for getting that done. That will allow me to rest up before tomorrow's concert.
> 
> Hope everyone has a good day.


Can you listen from your office if you want to? Did you if you could? I would love to hear RBG, she is such an impressive woman.


----------



## loonlover

crebel said:


> Can you listen from your office if you want to? Did you if you could? I would love to hear RBG, she is such an impressive woman.


Some concerts I can hear better than others. The sound for last night's event didn't carry that far. It was being streamed live by one of the local TV stations so the EMT had that going on his phone so I heard part of it. I was able to see her in the SUV as she was driven by my window to the world. I figure this'll be the only opportunity I'll ever have to see a Supreme Court Justice so I was glad the windows on the SUV weren't tinted so dark you couldn't see in them. I would have liked to have gone into the bowl (as I do sometimes during some shows), but the Secret Service had everything locked down so I couldn't get out there.


----------



## crebel

Good morning.  It is currently a cool 55 degrees headed to 80 by mid-afternoon, sunny and high humidity (83%!).

I enjoyed visiting with MIL on the way to the airport yesterday (will go back to pick her up Sunday morning), and had a wonderful long lunch with my mom at a seafood restaurant.  Today is an eye doctor appointment and running errands - not nearly as much fun!

LL, I'm glad you at least caught a glimpse of RBG, that is very cool.  I thought maybe you had monitors in the office that would let you see/hear the goings on.  I've not personally met a Supreme Court Justice, but DH has and I've always been jealous.


----------



## Andra

Good morning.  We are enjoying cooler temperatures in the mornings before we climb up to the high 90s.  Fall is trying to start.
I did something stupid to my back on Monday.  Yesterday it was bad enough that it was hard to walk.  Fortunately my massage lady is awesome.  She got me mostly fixed up.  I still have to be careful, but the pain is greatly decreased.  It's a good thing because Ginger and I have a training class on Sunday.
Hope your week is going well.


----------



## Annalog

Good morning everyone! It has been awhile and I haven't caught up on any KB news. Hopefully my life will be less crazy soon, or at least only happy crazy. I will be retiring by March, hopefully sooner.

I just finished eating breakfast with my dear husband.

May your day be filled with joy and wonder.


----------



## loonlover

Good morning.

Crebel, feel free to send some of that cooler air this way. We'll be back to the upper 90s by the weekend.

KISS at the arena tonight on supposedly their last tour (again). I expect to be busy - at least the last time they were here on a farewell tour it was pretty hectic.

Have a good day. Stay safe.


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Good Morning

If the weather-guessers are right, we have seen the last of triple digits for this year !! High 90s for the next couple of days, then dropping into the 80s Yeah ! We even have a chance of a shower today.

I had a fun day at the Refuge yesterday training a new volunteer (a women from Illinois)....after being alone in that big building for several months it was great to have someone to "Gossip & Giggle" with.

Hope everyone has a great day

So great to "see" you Anna...hope the crazies calm down soon


----------



## crebel

Good morning.  We are fortunate to have another lovely weather day in store.  It is currently 64 on its way to high 70s by afternoon with sunny and dry skies.

I have no particular plans for the day.  Everybody have a safe and happy one.


----------



## loonlover

Good morning.

It still feels like July or August here and expected to stay that way for at least the next week.

II off today before working 3-11 tomorrow. He is sleeping for a bit this morning, then promised we'd head out for Mexican for lunch. There isn't another event for me to work for 2 weeks so I plan on enjoying some more time off. I have no plans to do much today, however and his schedule does not match mine.

Hope everyone has a good day and their weekend gets off to a good start.


----------



## Andra

Do the Happy Friday dance!!
I don't know what it is about weeks where Monday is a holiday, but they seem to take F O R E V E R...

Have a great day and an awesome weekend!


----------



## Nina Huffney

Good morning' to all!

I fell into a 'trying-to-be-productive' rabbit hole and am now popping my head out. A lot has been happening here, I see. Some good - like *NapCat*'s temps going from 100s down to 90s (or 'really frickin hot' down to just 'frickin hot'). Some not good - like *Andra*'s back issue which, by the way, was _never fully explained_ *raises eyebrow*. I'll bet there's a story behind that!

After criminally neglecting our Beagle's hygiene for months, we now have a clean doggie this morning. Apparently, last night she'd gotten Partner to let her into the bathroom where - all on her own, mind - she walked into the shower stall. Is there anything more guilt-inducing than your dog telling you 'Fine! I'll do it myself!'?


----------



## Annalog

Good morning,
DH and I are alternating our time between our house and mom's house. We are trying to get mom's house ready to sell after the holidays. We still haven't finished going through all the stuff mom and dad accumulated since the house was built in 1963. Also, DH is fixing the problems that should be fixed before it can be sold, or at least the ones he can. Mom's house has no internet service and cell phone access only in the front half of the house. (The most reliable cell phone usage is either in the front yard or at the kitchen sink.) We will have one last holiday season where out of town family can stay at the house (four bedrooms) and a final Thanksgiving dinner there.

May your day be filled with joy and wonder.


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Good Morning

I was awakened by a tremendous clatter on the roof (No...no reindeer or fat men).

...Was it a crashing military jet ?
.......Was it a runaway train ?
.........Was it an alien UFO ?

No, it was just 6 kittens chasing leaves !! Giggle

Sunny and bitterly cold at 95 !

Happy Friday...I hope everyone has fun weekend plans


----------



## loonlover

Good morning.

Another hot day in store, but I have plenty of inside chores to keep me occupied while II works this afternoon. He'll be the one suffering in the heat today.

Hope everyone is enjoying the weekend.


----------



## crebel

Good morning.  Currently 63 degrees here heading to 77 with some rain showers tonight.

I'm on the road back to Des Moines sometime today.  I will stop at my mother's to drop off some shopping requests, head to the tea store to restock a couple of things, then to my sister's to spend the night before picking MIL back up at the airport tomorrow morning and home again.  I don't really need to go until tomorrow, but my eyeballs appreciate splitting the driving back and forth into 2 days and I get to spend a little time with my sister!

Everyone have a safe and happy day.


----------



## Betty Blast

Good morning! Fall festivals kick off today, but it's still steamy and in the 90's.


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Good Morning

Delightful 77, headed to breezy 90s. I am having my coffee on the deck, watching a gazzion birds at the feeders.
Hope everyone is having a fun weekend


----------



## loonlover

Good morning.

Not much on the schedule today. Maybe a little laundry and I will make sure we're fed.

Have a peaceful day.


----------



## Annalog

Good morning from cloudy and rainy Tucson! I have just enough time to post before clocking in at work.

After work I am going to my sister's house to visit with out-of-town relatives. <3

Yesterday I made significant progress on DH's Merlin costume for going to Oogie Boogie Bash in a couple weeks. I am going as Mad Madam Mim.

Hope your day is full of joy and wonder.


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Good Morning

Sunny 70s headed to low 90s in the desert....just putzin' today.

A Roseate Spoonbill has stopped by our Wildlife Refuge....rare for this part of the country. Folks are driving hundreds of miles to come see him.










Hope everyone is having a restful Sunday


----------



## crebel

Good afternoon.  I'm home again with MIL, have a fresh pot of tea brewing, and plan on making the rest of my Sunday as restful as possible!

It's a drizzly, grey day here with temps only reaching high 60s.  Next week is supposed to heat back up and be steamy with rain chances most days.

Everyone stay safe and happy!


----------



## Andra

Nina Huffney said:


> Some not good - like *Andra*'s back issue which, by the way, was _never fully explained_ *raises eyebrow*. I'll bet there's a story behind that!


Not really a story - I'm just getting old and stupid little things cause problems. I must have twisted wrong when we were loading the truck to come home after Labor Day, and then sitting in the truck for several hours just made it worse. I'm lucky that my massage lady is really good. I've also followed my MIL's advice and gone to the pool and just hung from a noodle in the deeper water. It stretches you out nicely.

Ginger had a series of workshops yesterday. They billed it as a Dog Sports Sampler. We got do to 30 minutes of Agility, Nosework, and Rally-O. She's done agility in the past of course so trying to slow her down in a basic setting was interesting. She wasn't that interested in the Nosework. She kept looking at me like "What am I supposed to do?". I think it would be good for both of us, but we are putting that one on the back burner. I think the most promising session was the Rally-O. It's like a combination of obedience and really slow-motion agility. She has to stay in a heel position, so I don't have to try to catch her. There is a class starting in a few weeks, and I think we might be joining it.

Happy Monday!!
I have to pick up groceries on the way home today because Ginger's class yesterday messed up my schedule. Have an excellent week!


----------



## Andra

Annalog said:


> Yesterday I made significant progress on DH's Merlin costume for going to Oogie Boogie Bash in a couple weeks. I am going as Mad Madam Mim.


Please post photos of you guys in costume! I bet you will be a wonderful Mad Madam Mim!!


----------



## crebel

Good morning.  At 95% humidity this morning it is wet outside even though it is not/has not been raining.  Morning temperatures are in the mild 60s, but are heading to the upper 80s - should be steamy this afternoon!

I also need to make a grocery store run some time today.  I've managed to let us run out of the basics of milk and bread!


----------



## loonlover

Good morning.

Hot weather in store again. At least I'll be home with access to AC. II working 3-11 again. It'll be warm since no event going on.

I made a list Saturday of some of the things I planned on doing this afternoon. We'll see if I follow the script or not.

Hope everyone has a good day.


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Good Morning

We made it to 59 overnight....it was delightful sitting on the deck under a bright moon. Only 87 for a high is in the forecast along with high winds. I have a long list of things I did not do over the weekend that I should try to get done today !

Happy Monday.....hope everyone has a great week !


----------



## Andra

Good morning!
It was only 79 here this morning, so it was nice when Ginger and I went for our walk.  There's not much else to report.
Have a great day!


----------



## loonlover

Good morning.

It is a pleasant 69 at the moment, but we're heading to a high of at least 93. A surprise thunderstorm blew through around 10 last night leaving a little over half an inch of rainfall behind and some small limbs laying around. It apparently surprised the local weathermen. Sure was glad I had gotten the back yard mowed. The grass had gotten tall enough I had to do half swaths through part of it.

A haircut and lunch out on our agenda today. And, if it dries out enough, the front yard still needs to be mowed.

Hope everyone has a good day.


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Good Morning

Another delightfully cool evening. Today will be breezy 80s. At last a "Pruning Day"...one of my roses has exploded with blooms and needs attention.

Have a great day !


----------



## Annalog

Good morning from overcast Tucson.

I am spending most of my non-working time away from internet. That is helping me with focusing on finishing the costumes and getting ready for our trip to Disney.



Andra said:


> Please post photos of you guys in costume! I bet you will be a wonderful Mad Madam Mim!!


I will post photos. I have run/walked at least two half marathon races as Mad Madam Mim at Disney. The main change this time is that I will be wearing a wig instead of a visor with hair added to it.

Hope your day is full of joy and wonder. (I am wondering if I will finish Merlin's beard and wig done in time.


----------



## NapCat (retired)




----------



## crebel

Good morning.

On this day of remembrance, I wish you all peace.


----------



## loonlover

Good morning.

I have nothing to add to the above sentiments.


----------



## loonlover

Good morning.

I finally made it out walking again this morning. It sort of felt good after too long a layoff. And it would sure be easier if the weather would cool off a bit.

Not much in the way of plans today other than some laundry.

Hope everyone has a good day.


----------



## crebel

Good morning.  Warmer with rain off and on expected all day.  I'm glad I don't have to go out and about.  Routine housework on the agenda with some reading time available by afternoon.

Everyone have a safe and happy day.


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Good Morning

Absolutely beautiful desert day. Frolicking kittens, birds at the feeders, roses re-blooming....NapCat slurping coffee and thinking (only) about all the needed work...giggle

Have a great day !!


----------



## Andra

Good morning (?)
I got busy as soon as I got to the office this morning.  Normally that makes the day go faster, but today seems to be crawling.
It was only 74 this morning so that was very nice.  It seems like the cooler weather is trying to get to us.

I hope you are all having an excellent day.


----------



## Nina Huffney

I don't have coffee every day, but I was recently gifted a neat mug so I've been sipping away on sweet & creamy stimulation this morning. 

I'm failing to corral tumbling thoughts of my bizarre time-travel/reincarnation dream last night and recent doubts about my snark game (might be too subtle).

*sips more coffee*

I haven't felt this wired in months!


----------



## NapCat (retired)

_FRIDAY THE 13TH










ENJOY !!!_


----------



## crebel

Good morning!  It's a cooler and (maybe) drier day here with current temperature at 61 and heading up to 71 at some point; humidity is still high.

The excitement of laundry is on today's schedule and already started.  Everyone have a safe and happy Friday the 13th!


----------



## loonlover

Good morning.

69 degrees but still heading to a high of 94. 

II working 3-11 three of the next four days. Don't think I'll have any trouble coming up with things to do while he is at work. Actually doing them might be another story.

Enjoy your day.


----------



## Andra

Happy Friday the 13th!
My boss has his birthday today, so cake and ice cream are on this afternoon's agenda 
Spending time this morning tracking down things that are automatically renewing and deciding if I really need them.  Laundry is also on my list once I get home from work.  Although I have to take off Monday and possibly Tuesday for tree trimming at the house, so it's not such a big deal to have work clothes clean by then.  I do think my t-shirts are getting critical.
Have a great day and an awesome weekend!


----------



## Betty Blast

Good morning and Happy Friday the 13th! It rained last night so its much cooler today. There's a full moon tonight.


----------



## loonlover

Good morning and it is Saturday.

I made myself get up early to go walk. It was fairly pleasant at 7 AM, but I still don't like getting up early enough to get out then. I'm just ready for some cooler temperatures.

A couple of errands to run today. Otherwise, I'll just play it by ear to see what kind of mischief I can get into.

Hope your weekend is going well.


----------



## Annalog

Good morning!
I had yesterday, Friday the 13th, off so I spent most of the day sewing. Merlin's hat and robe are finished. I am still working on his beard and wig. I will work on making yarn wefts at lunch today but I can't brush and iron them until I get home after work. I work the next four days and the next day we pack to drive to our daughter's house. I can sew the wefts to the wig base in the car if I get them all made before we pack. I will have a full day at our daughter's house to sew before we leave there. I hope to have time to make a cell phone belt pouch for his oversize phone. The case he has makes his waist too large for the robe. I figure that a slimmer case is faster than him dropping enough pounds.  

Hope your day is filled with joy and wonder. (I wonder if I will finish everything before we leave for Disney?)


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Good Morning

Beautiful Sunrise/Moonset over a cool desert....headed for a windless warm day, so I may not spend too much time working outside.

Hope everyone is having a fun weekend. 

Good Luck in Disney, Anna


----------



## crebel

Good morning.  It is college football Saturday with arch rivals U of Iowa/Iowa State game coming up.  GO HAWKS!!!!

Everyone have a safe and happy day (well, maybe not as happy for Iowa State fans   ).


----------



## crebel

Good morning.  I've been up since 4:30 a.m. when I was awakened by the first of several thunderstorms (nothing severe though, yay), so our weather today is "wet". 

Yesterday's college football game was crazy, with long lightening/rain delays, and a game that started that 3 p.m. did not end until after 9 p.m.  DH was not among the die-hard fans who stayed and was home by 6 to watch the 2nd half on our big screen in dry comfort.  While our beloved Hawkeyes did get the win according to the final score, Iowa State really played better almost the entire game and beat themselves at the end.

I'm really, really sure there will be napping today and not much else accomplished!  Everyone have a safe and happy day.


----------



## loonlover

Good morning.

Managed to get up and walk this morning while it was 70 degrees. Fall is 8 days away; I'm not sure our weather will reflect that by then even.

Not much planned for the day. The Braves have an afternoon game so we'll spend the middle of the day in front of the TV. Then, who knows.

Hope everyone has a peaceful Sunday.


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Good Morning

It is good to know that my meteorological skills are still honed...when I woke up, I thought this would be a good day to wax the car and wash windows. Within two hours, our forecast went from cool and sunny to hot and cloudy with blowing sand and dust ! Ha

Hope everyone is having a restful Sunday


----------



## loonlover

Good morning.

Upped my distance and pace on the walk this morning. I took it slow getting back into it after the layoff due to the bronchitis.

A doctor's appointment this morning followed by housework this afternoon. II does his next to last 3-11 shift for the month today.

Hope everyone's week is off to a good start.


----------



## crebel

Good morning.  Hot and muggy here today but early morning fog is dissipating.

Some sort of teacher training workshops are going on today so there is no school and I have the 2 grandkids for the day.  We've already cooked blueberry pancakes and maple sausages and blended fruit smoothies for breakfast.  Science experiments are on the later schedule ...


----------



## loonlover

Good morning.

Our statewide newspaper is going to a digital replica edition only except for the Sunday paper. They are providing all subscribers with an IPad to use to read it. So today, we go get the IPad and training on using it. I don't think we'll have any issues adapting to reading it digitally (we already do some of that online anyway and have been reading the Washington Post on our Fires for a long time), but it was a big change for a lot of subscribers. I do think it will seem strange not to go get the paper every morning. 

Hope everyone has a good day.


----------



## Andra

Good morning!
I am at home with the tree trimming crew for the 2nd day in a row. We have 6 oak trees that desperately needed haircuts, especially the 3 that are closest to the house. We also had a mountain laurel that died last year, so they took it out. I think I want a bottle brush tree in its place.
It is almost 10am and it is only 76 degrees!! How lucky since I will be outside when they are working. Daddy picked out several of my trees and I want to make sure they don't get scalped!
Days like today make me think that perhaps we have seen the last of triple-digit temps for this year.
Have an awesome day!


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Good Morning

After two days of 50 mph winds, today is clear and calm with a high of 85, low 70....long range forecast has the same for the next two weeks !! Pruning shears at the ready...._CHARGE !_

Have a great day !


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Good Morning

Beautiful desert morning headed to a high of only 85...I am hoping to give an outdoor presentation at the refuge today.










Hope everyone is having a great week.


----------



## loonlover

Good morning.

Another hot day in store here. There is a possibility Friday will be very pleasant temperature wise, but we will have rain. The lower temps won't last for long, though.

II working tonight so I'm being quiet this morning, but have some chores to do this afternoon. I didn't make myself do nearly as much as I could have yesterday. 

Enjoy your Wednesday.


----------



## Andra

Good morning.
It's still kind of pleasant here today, but it is muggier than it has been.  I'm really glad that the trees were done Monday and Tuesday.  It was very nice sitting outside both days.
I am back at work today, but we have to go pick up the Camaro later.  DH heard the brakes squealing (I didn't).  Yup - need brakes again.  Again one set of rotors.  I swear this is the first car I've had where I don't hear the wear indicators on the brakes.  We now have a new rule - brakes are checked EVERY SINGLE TIME the car goes in - doesn't matter what it's for.  I mean really - it was in about two weeks ago for the seat belt.  So not happy about the unexpected expense on top of the tree expense, but at least I'll have good brakes.  That's a pretty big deal for driving in Austin.
And we are grateful to not be in Houston because they are probably going to flood again.  Makes my petty complaint about the brakes pretty insignificant.
We are almost half-way through the week.  Hang in there!


----------



## loonlover

Good morning.

We are expecting a high of 97 today but thunderstorms are a possibility beginning this afternoon and ongoing through most of tomorrow. A much welcome change temperature wise will also occur tomorrow. But it doesn't appear a pleasant high will be here for more than one or two days.

A Chamber of Commerce Taste for Business networking affair is at the arena tonight. I will actually be working upstairs and mingling with the people attending. And it is a great people watching event. I'll only be there 4 hours or so; might even get to sample some of the food.

Have a good day.


----------



## Andra

Friday eve!
There are scattered thunderstorms in the forecast, but I think it's just CYA because of Imelda pounding the Texas coast.  We still don't show anything on the radar.  I bet if it does rain, it will be at 4:00pm when I am leaving work.
Have an awesome day!


----------



## Annalog

Good morning from sunny Gilbert, Arizona. My vacation started yesterday with a full day of organizing, packing, working on Merlin's beard, and then driving to our daughter's house in Gilbert. I have my annual physical this morning and will spend the rest of the day finishing, I hope, Merlin's beard and wig. Tomorrow morning we head to California with Disney Saturday and Sunday. It will be a wonderful family vacation!

Hope your day is filled with joy and wonder!


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Andra said:


> "...have good brakes. That's a pretty big deal for driving in Austin..."


_understatement..._


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Good Morning

Sunny, breezy 80s in the desert...Perfect. Diggin' in the dirt weather !

Have a great day !


----------



## Susan Alison

Good Morning - things are definitely cooling down here now - this morning is really quite 'brisk'.

That's okay. I like autumn.


----------



## loonlover

Good morning.

Supposedly we are to be a little cooler today with a forecast high of 82. But, since it looks like we won't get as much rain as earlier predicted, I'm not counting on it being cool. 

I woke up early and couldn't go back to sleep. I decided I might as well get started on the laundry and since the cat decided I needed to clean up after her, her bed was the first load.

II will sleep a while this morning, then we'll see what mischief we can get into. Probably not a lot, though, as he works 3-11 again tomorrow. Next week will be busier for both of us.

Hope your weekend gets off to a good start.


----------



## crebel

Good morning.  70 degrees with 93% humidity (but no rain!) and foggy, warming up to 90 later.  I wish to return to the fall-like weather of a couple of weeks ago.

I'm taking my wonderful son to lunch today for his birthday.  I do know what I was doing and exactly where I was 36 years ago today!

Everybody have a safe and happy day.


----------



## Annalog

Good morning. 

Happy birthday to Crebel's son!

I woke up way too early but I cannot get back to sleep. So, weather reports while I listen to DH's CPAP machine. Benson, Arizona, (home) is clear and 62°F with an expected high of 91°F. Gilbert, Arizona, (current location) is clear and 70°F with an expected high of 99°F. Anaheim, California, (destination) is mostly cloudy with an expected high of 84°F. Tomorrow at Disneyland is expected to be sunny and 90°F while Sunday's forecast is mostly cloudy and 93°F. 

Flagstaff, Arizona, (current location of youngest granddaughter) is clear and 50°F with an expected high of 71°F. She has a train ticket to Anaheim but the train that started from Chicago was running very late. We might be driving to Anaheim by way of Flagstaff to pick her up also.

It was late last night when all the costumes were finished. We were all working on costumes at some point. My husband got to spend much of the day untwisting yarn so that I could finish his beard and wig. My daughter pointed out that the beard may violate the "no mask" rule at Disney so I will be making a couple yarn chains during the drive so that Merlin's beard can hang below his chin except during photos if someone at Disney complains.

My annual physical went well. I weighed 5 pounds less than last year and was told to keep doing what I was doing. I now have one fewer medications to take (the one that slows my heart rate) so I am down to only 3 prescriptions (one for thyroid and two for blood pressure). Hopefully the blood work will come back with no surprises. A full thyroid panel was ordered just to confirm that the amount of thyroid medication that I am taking is still correct. My goal is to lose enough weight that in a few years the only prescription will be the one for thyroid.  

I think that I heard my daughter up and about so maybe it is not too early to get up. My clothes for today were laid out last night and the only thing I have left to pack is my pjs. I am so ready for this family vacation. 

May your day be filled with joy and wonder. (The predictive text kept suggesting ginger. Maybe it knows that I like ginger. If you like, may your day be filled with ginger.  )


----------



## Andra

Happy Friday!!!
I drove through a little rain on the way to the office today. We still don't have much in our area - Houston got hit pretty bad from Imelda the last few days.

I've got an oil blend in my vaporizer that I just don't like. I think it's the wintergreen. I've added some other oils to it, but I am ready to give up and start over.
When we picked up the Camaro after the brake job on Wednesday, DH got to drive one of the 2020 GMC Sierra trucks. It is really smooth and the 10-speed transmission shifts nicely. It looks like a replacement for the 2007 truck will be in the works next year.



Annalog said:


> May your day be filled with joy and wonder. (The predictive text kept suggesting ginger. Maybe it knows that I like ginger. If you like, may your day be filled with ginger. )


Ginger is my puppy! I'll gladly take a day full of Ginger!


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Good Morning

Goodness, everyone is up early and energetic this Friday morning !!

Beautiful day here in the desert with a light, cool breeze under a sunny sky. Nothing special planned other than deadwooding trees and general cleanup. This is the beginning of a second growing season and the most wonderful time in the desert.

Happy Friday....looks like folks have fun weekend plans


----------



## loonlover

Good morning.

The sun is back and so are warmer temperatures. The one day with a high in the 70s was nice; just ready for more but that isn't going to happen.

One errand and then some housework while II is at work this afternoon. Otherwise, a quiet Saturday at this house.

Hope you are enjoying your weekend.


----------



## crebel

Good morning.  I awakened to a pouring rain thunderstorm about 6:30.  It is quiet now, but more rain and storms expected throughout the day.

I had a wonderful time with my son yesterday and don't intend to wait for a special occasion to do it again!

Everyone have a safe and happy day.


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Good Morning

Another lovely day on queue and I am off to play in the gardens. Hope everyone is having a great weekend.


----------



## loonlover

Good morning.

Somewhere around 70 degrees this morning and partly cloudy. A high of 88 with rain possible overnight and tomorrow. But it won't be cooling things off much.

I'm heading out to walk as soon as it gets a little lighter out. Some cooking and some laundry in the plans today. Although I could do some raking already.

Hope everyone has a peaceful Sunday.


----------



## crebel

Good morning.  It rained/stormed off and on all day yesterday, last night, and expected to continue throughout today.  Lots of flash flood warnings around, but our creek remains within its banks, thank goodness.

DH accompanied me to the grocery store yesterday.  That's always fun, but generally results in purchasing WAY more stuff than I do by myself.  This remained true ...   At least I had someone to carry it all into the house!

Everyone have a safe and happy day.


----------



## Betty Blast

Good morning! Yesterday was a fall festival day, but today is a lazy rainy Sunday.


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Good Morning

Beautiful day in the desert.

If you have been following the "STORM AREA 51" event.....that was supposed to be thousands of UFOologists headed to this part of Nevada this weekend.










It was taken seriously enough that the County had declared an emergency.....well, it fizzed out with maybe a dozen or two idiots wandering around the desert.....giggle

Dead wooding and debris cleanup continues.

Have a restful Sunday


----------



## crebel

Good morning!  After a weekend of rain, the sun is shining and the temperature is a mild 57 going to 75.  A beautiful start to the week.

Everyone have a safe and happy day.


----------



## loonlover

Good morning.

We're at 75 degrees this morning heading to around 89 with the possibility of thunderstorms, followed by just rain tomorrow. We can use the rain but I wish the expected temps were more fall like.

I cleared leaves and burned some of the branches/twigs that had fallen over the past several months. But now my back is bothering me. I'm supposed to work a meeting today. Need to make a decision shortly on whether I'll be there or not.

Hope everyone's week is off to a good start.


----------



## Andra

Good morning!
Is it really the first day of fall?  Last week it was starting to feel fall-like.  This morning it was 75, but it still felt hot like summer.
We are starting to put things together for our upcoming trip to California.  Apparently the weather is cooler out there, especially in the Yosemite valley where we are spending a few days.  I am trying to find a balance between taking enough layers to stay warm if needed while still keeping luggage down to a carry-on.  I'm not very good at packing light to begin with so this is extra challenging.
I also didn't need to know that Duluth Trading Company has a physical store in Austin.  DH needed pants, so we went up there yesterday.  Their long-tail tshirts are awesome.  I got one more in a long-sleeve version for our trip.  I also walked out with a small leather travel bag.  I certainly didn't need it - but it's gorgeous and the leather smells so good!  Now I need to figure out the best way to pack it in a backpack until I get on the plane.
Ginger and I also had our first Rally-O class yesterday.  We have homework to do this week that includes heel and targeting for treats.  I think she did great in class - any confusion was definitely caused by me not telling her what I wanted her to do clearly.  DH says he is going to take the video camera next time so I can watch it back later.  It's a small class - just Ginger and one other pup, so we had lots of time to practice and plenty of individual attention from the instructor.  The pace is definitely more my speed than Agility.
Have an amazing week!


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Good Morning and Happy Autumn !!

I sat outside on the deck for a few hours in the middle of the night to welcome in Autumn......definitely "Fall-like". It was in the low 60s with crisp air....today we are headed to low 80s....delightful.

Hope everyone's week is off to a good start.

Andra: You picked a good time to visit Yosemite....should be beautiful. Have fun and safe travels.


----------



## loonlover

Good morning.

72 degrees and we will be slightly cooler today with a high around 82. The chance of rain is less than previously predicted.

I managed to do in my back raking Sunday so I'm taking it easy for a second day. II has an appointment with the optometrist. Otherwise, we'll be pretty laid back today.

Have a good one.


----------



## Andra

Good morning.
It's still hot in Austin - I think we have had a record-breaking number of days over 100 degrees in September - and the month is not over yet!
Ginger and I are working on the "heel" command for homework.  I'm not sure which one of us is struggling more.  She is not quite tall enough for me to hold a treat right in front of her nose without slouching.  Maybe I need to get DH to fix a little platform so she is up higher when we practice...

Have a great day!


----------



## Andra

NapCat (retired) said:


> Andra: You picked a good time to visit Yosemite....should be beautiful. Have fun and safe travels.




I hope so! We were trying for slightly cooler weather with slightly fewer other people. I think we may miss the big waterfalls since (according to the guidebooks) those tend to run more in the spring, but that's OK.


----------



## Annalog

Good morning from central Arizona. Vacation was wonderful!

Later this morning DH and I will drive home, hoping to make it between rainstorms. Yesterday afternoon my daughter drove us from Anaheim to her house. We left sunny California for downpours in Arizona. All the phones in the car were sounding off with flash flood warnings. Fortunately there were no incidents and we arrived at her house when it wasn't raining.

Saturday at Disneyland:










We stopped for a group photo after our first ride of the day -- Smugglers Run. Wished we could have done it a few more times. The granddaughters were the pilots, DH and Elizabeth's boyfriend were the gunners, and my daughter and I were the engineers. We had a successful trip and had some profits left over after ship repairs. 










Group photo at dusk. We stayed until midnight closing.

Sunday - Oogie Boogie Bash at California Adventure:










We rode the river raft ride before changing into our costumes. My daughter's running friend joined us as Drusilla.










Merlin's beard turned out fine. However he was occasionally misidentified as Santa Claus and Gandalf. 

We are already thinking of doing this again next year. My daughter is thinking we might be in one theme instead of three. It was fun dressing as Mad Madam Mim as she is not a common character but those who recognize her are enthusiastic.

Hope your day is filled with joy and wonder.

OK, I corrected the photos after I got home but before lunch and unloading the car. It rained from Picacho Peak through Tucson all the way to Benson and home. It is still raining. We did get home before the road flooded too much for me to drive the Prius through. DH took his pickup truck out to take the cat sitter out to lunch. I will now fetch the stuff from the car and then do laundry.


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Good Morning

Disaster at the Lighthouse Ranch....my conical coffee grinder has stopped working (after only 15 years...) I will be overnighting a panic order of a new one. 'da Cat is a coffee snob and cannot survive without freash roasted, fresh ground coffee.










Beautiful weather in the forecast for the next two weeks....at the risk of an apocalypse, I am going to wash the car and some windows.

Have a great day !

It is great to see Anna's "Disney Reports" again !


----------



## crebel

Morning.  After a not-so-restful night, I may consider it "good" later.

Hopefully NapCat has survived until his new coffee grinder/roaster arrives.  Best I can do to help is *pass teapot of fresh Wuyi Rock tea (unsmoked lapsang souchong)* to tide him over.  

Great pictures, Anna.  Love hearing from and seeing you again.

LL, also sending good thoughts to you and hope your back is getting better quickly.

Everyone stay safe and happy.


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Good Morning

I am off to the Refuge early as we are busy with all this wonderful weather....visitation went from ~12/day to over 100/day this week. Fun !!

Thanks for the tea Crebel.....I fixed my grinder, but will order a new one anyway.

Have a great day all.


----------



## loonlover

Good morning.

70 degrees heading to 88 with the possibility of thunderstorms this morning.

My back is better although getting in and out of bed presents a challenge without causing some acute pain.

II works the first of 4 nights in a row tonight. The next week will be busy.

Hope everyone has a good day.


----------



## Andra

Good morning!  Austin is still enjoying mild mornings and hot afternoons - perfect swimming weather.  I am going to stop at the pool on the way home today.
It's also cooling off a little earlier in the evening so Ginger and I can work on homework in the backyard without melting.

Ana - love the pictures.  Your husband is obviously Merlin!!  I don't understand why Disney's Sword in the Stone is not more popular.  It has always been one of my favorites.
LL - glad to hear your back is doing better.  I am still using a heating pad on mine when I get home from work to get it to settle down.  It's weird how it just takes a tiny motion to mess it up and then it takes weeks to fix it...

Have an amazing day everyone!


----------



## Annalog

Good morning from overcast Tucson, Arizona.
I am back to work after my vacation in 15 minutes. I am still in a Disney mood and I am wearing a purple mouse ear bun cover that I made on the long drive, as a passenger, from Gilbert to Anaheim via Flagstaff.

LL - good to hear your back is getting better. DH had some back issues on vacation. That is why he bought a cane for day two. He was going to borrow one of Elizabeth's but the one he saw at Disney was more fun!



Andra said:


> Ana - love the pictures. Your husband is obviously Merlin!! I don't understand why Disney's Sword in the Stone is not more popular. It has always been one of my favorites.


It is one of our favorites as well! This is at least the third time I have dressed as Madam Mim. The first two times were for runDisney half marathons.

Hope your day is filled with joy and wonder.


----------



## loonlover

Good morning.

We'll be a little cooler today with an expected high of 80. 

Hall and Oates at the arena tonight. I don't expect to be terribly busy during the show. I will be going in early to do some paperwork as the boss is still out on medical leave.

Hope you have a wonderful day.


----------



## Annalog

Good morning from southern Arizona. Today is predicted to be partly or mostly sunny with thunderstorms and a high in the low 80s.We can certainly use the rain.

I work today and have tomorrow off. I am looking forward to a quiet day at home. Need to get ready for a trip soon to Flagstaff to visit our youngest granddaughter at NAU.   I am looking forward to retirement when I won't have to squeeze trip preparations into limited days off.

May your day be filled with joy and wonder.


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Good Morning

Cool 70s and partly cloudy in the desert....delightful. No special plans....cleaning and putzin'

Have a great day/


----------



## Andra

Happy Friday!!

Be excellent to each other.


----------



## crebel

Good morning.  We have weather-appropriate Garth Brooks music playing to start our day, "and the thunder rolls, and the thunder rolls ..." 

Everyone have a safe and happy day.


----------



## loonlover

Good morning.

We were slightly cooler this morning but the highs for the next week will still be in the 90s. I'm not crazy about cold weather, but a change to maybe needing long sleeves in the morning would certainly be nice.

Performances of Paw Patrol Live will be at the arena for the next 3 days. These are short shows so I'll be home before II leaves for work tonight. Most of my calls are about spills during this kind of show.

Have a good day and enjoy the weekend.


----------



## Annalog

Good morning. A beautiful morning at home on a day off to spend with DH after he wakes up. 

Hope your day is wonderful. Be excellent to each other.


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Good Morning

Our local Fall Festival starts today.....and so do three days of high winds (50 mph)...sigh. I am working two booths (National Park Service and U.S. Fish & Wildlife Service). Hopefully the wind will not ruin things...this is a big deal for a small town (Carnival, Craft Booths and a serious Rodeo)

Have a great weekend.


----------



## Nina Huffney

I've been distracted by autumnal things and neglectful of the 'Morning' crew, here. And because I've been having sleep-in mornings lately, I'll insert a 'Good Afternoon' while I'm here.

I must announce, *crebel*, that I failed in the quest for Mexican Street Corn at my state fair. I consoled myself, however, with a beef and cheese piroshky. I hadn't had one since the last time I was there ten years ago, and I wondered... would it be as good as I remembered? Better, actually. It was one of those piping hot lava bombs that you just can't stop snarfing down while it blisters the roof of your mouth. It was _that_ good.



NapCat (retired) said:


> Disaster at the Lighthouse Ranch....my conical coffee grinder has stopped working (after only 15 years...) I will be overnighting a panic order of a new one. 'da Cat is a coffee snob and cannot survive without freash roasted, fresh ground coffee.


Somehow, I'm picturing *NapCat *as the coffee-version of 'The Most Interesting Man In The World' - relaxing at an Italian cafe with biscotti and espresso. Definitely not as the 



 guy.


----------



## Annalog

Good morning. It is currently in the mid 50s and clear at home but almost ten degrees warmer in Tucson. Tucson is expected to reach a sunny 90°F today while Benson should make it to the high 80s. I will be leaving for work before sunrise and should make it back home before sunset so I will be inside for most of today. Inventory is in a few weeks so we will be busy. I will be working nights after next weekend in order to measure all of the material that is on bolts in the fabric department. I am NOT looking forward to measuring the tulle, especially the glitter tulle! I plan on leaving that to nearly last. Last will be the rolls of vinyl.

Hope your day is wonderful. Be excellent to each other.


----------



## Betty Blast

Good morning. It's dark and rainy day today. I have a lot on my to do list, but it seems like the perfect day to bake some pumpkin bread.


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Good Morning

50 mph winds are playing havoc with our Fall Festival....darn










Have a great weekend


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Good Morning and...










Hope everyone is having a restful Sunday


----------



## Andra

Good morning!  It is damp in Austin today.  Ginger and I only made it to the mailboxes before we turned around because I don't like water on my glasses.
We did our second Rally-O class on Sunday.  Ginger was awesome.  Momma still needs some work on the hand gestures so she doesn't get confused.
Have a great week!


----------



## loonlover

Good morning.

It looks like we might have some cooler weather by the end of the week. Yay! And I know, if it gets really cold I'll be complaining then too.

I'm going to try to catch up on a couple of things around the house after working the last 4 days. Grocery shopping the first order of business. I ended up going in really early the last couple of days. Since I had to be there about the time II left on Saturday, I stopped and got breakfast for both of us on the way in. It had been a long time since I was out of the house that early. I am definitely spoiled by having lazy mornings even on most days I work.

Hope everyone has a good day.


----------



## crebel

Good morning.  It was a weekend of rain, rain, and more rain.  Today is supposed to be dry and warmer again.

We still had a fun sports-watching weekend attending the Hawkeye football game on Saturday, then yesterday the St. Louis Cardinals limped to the Division Championship and the Chicago Bears won as well!

Everyone have a safe and happy day.


----------



## Annalog

Good morning from southern Arizona. It is sunny and 63°F and headed to 90°F in Benson (73/91 Tucson). I head to work later this morning after breakfast with DH.

Hope your day is wonderful. Be excellent to each other.


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Good Morning

Our Fall Festival was a success despite very high winds. Today is perfect...Sunny 70s with a breeze. Either the wind or the cats broke one of my Terra Cotta Bird Baths, so I will see if that is repairable.

Happy Monday ! Hope everyone's week is off to a good start.


----------



## crebel

Good morning.  Another day of mostly rain expected but no storms; with higher temperatures it's likely to be pretty steamy.  A cold front is behind the rain and it is predicted a week of temperatures in the 60s is to follow!

Today will be spent doing last-minute paperwork and packing to leave tomorrow for our annual state philanthropic meetings.  I'll likely check in here tomorrow, but won't be around much until Sunday/Monday after that.

Everyone keep your days safe and happy.


----------



## Andra

Good morning.  We are still have summer weather in the heart of Texas (what a surprise), but at least we are not hitting triple digits any more.  I'm getting more and more excited about going somewhere where the expected high is in the 70s.
It only rained two times yesterday that I know about - one when Ginger and I were walking at 5:30am and one when I was walking out of the grocery store at 5:30pm.  These were light showers with enough wet stuff to make my glasses streaky.  I think we are supposed to be dry the rest of the week and there are rumors of a "cold" front pushing the highs into the 80s.  I'll believe that when I see it.

Be excellent to each other!


----------



## loonlover

Good morning.

It'll be hot here again today, but the forecast is showing highs in the 80s by Friday and only in the 70s early next week. Oh, do I hope they are right.

Heart and Joan Jett at the arena tonight. The show is to end at 10:55. Maybe I'll be home by midnight. Also, the arena's name is changing. After 10 years of it being Verizon Arena, it will be different to say Simmons Bank Arena. One more show this Sunday, then I'll have almost 3 weeks off, but we don't know what II's schedule will be yet. Since they are short handed in his department we are assuming he'll be working some.

Hope everyone has a good day.


----------



## Annalog

Good morning from southern Arizona. Today is sunny with lows in the mid 50s to low 60s and highs in the mid 80s to low 90s. DH and I need to pack today for a trip via central Arizona to northern Arizona for family weekend at NAU where the lows will be in the 30s and the high might reach 70°F if we are lucky.   We won't be leaving until tomorrow immediately after I get off work. I am looking forward to seeing my daughter and granddaughters again!

Hope your day is wonderful. Be excellent to each other.


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Good Morning

After an overnight low of 44, we are headed to sunny 70s with a light breeze.....this is why we live in the desert ! Delightful.

Have a great day


----------



## Annalog

Good morning from southern Arizona. Early day at work.

Hope your day is wonderful. Be excellent to each other.


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Good Morning

42 in the desert, heading to sunny 70s.

The kitties brought me breakfast....enough parts and pieces to build a whole rabbit !!! Sweet !

I am off to the Wildlife Refuge...we are pretty busy with the lovely weather.

Have a great day.


----------



## crebel

Good morning.  Time to hit the ground running!  Everyone have a safe and happy rest of the week.


----------



## loonlover

Good morning.

Late night last night and I was somewhat busy doing some paperwork for my boss and calls during the show. But, I have 4 days off. Also, it looks like the boss will be back at work by next week.

Just catching up around the house and a couple of appointments on the agenda for the rest of the week.

Safe travels, Crebel.

Hope everyone has a good day.


----------



## Betty Blast

Good morning! Looks like we'll be having fall weather in less than a week.


----------



## loonlover

Good morning.

Another warm day in store but tomorrow looks promising for some cooler temps and it looks like we'll even have some lows closer to fall temps by next week.

II has a haircut today which means we'll have lunch out afterwards. Otherwise, just whatever we get up to. I mowed yesterday so maybe it won't have to be done for a couple of weeks again.

Hope everyone has a wonderful day.


----------



## Andra

Good morning.  It's sunny and 76 this morning and we are heading to a high of 96.
Ginger and I had a make-up Rally-O class yesterday since we will be missing a few.  We managed to fit two whole classes into 90 minutes.  Both of our brains were mush by the time we finished.
We are going to see the comedian Ron Funches tonight!  I'm very excited about that.

Be excellent to each other.


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Good Morning

44 brrr.....but headed to mid 80s. We are having a Staff Meeting/Pot Luck at the Refuge at noon and I plan to do some hiking and photography afterwards.

Hope everyone's week is going well.


----------



## Annalog

Good morning from sunny southern Arizona. We decided to leave later this morning instead of late yesterday afternoon. The extra sleep will be worth it, especially as I learned that there is a free 5K race in addition to the walk around campus. Just my daughter and I will be doing the race. The other three know that we are crazy!  

Hope your day is wonderful. Be excellent to each other.


----------



## Nina Huffney

Hello, Morning Crew! Just sipping some black coffee here and hoping I don't get too hyped. Though I expect there's not enough caffeine to get me to do a 5k race. 

*Andra *and *Annalog*, I do like a "Be excellent" sign-off. Not only does it remind me of 



, it reminds me of what's important in life.

*Annalog*, looking over your Disneyland photos... what a great costume pairing! Partner and I attended a _Mickey's Halloween Party_ last October in Disneyland and had a great time. Although I'd initially grumbled at the cost, we both felt it was well worth it. Looks like it's extra special now that it's moved to DCA and become the_ Oogie Boogie Bash_.


----------



## loonlover

Good morning.

Slightly cooler at 68 this morning with an expected high of 82. A pop-up shower came through yesterday afternoon and cooled things off for a short time. The cooler temps didn't last long and then it was just steamy out.

I'm headed to the arena to help get our new shirts ready this morning. Nothing like waiting until the last minute as we have a show Sunday. Since my boss is still out, I agreed to help. Whatever else gets done today will depend on how long I'm at the arena.

Hope everyone has a good day.


----------



## Annalog

Good morning from central Arizona.

We got to our daughter's house yesterday afternoon. Our oldest granddaughter was home and working on her homework. She let us know that she would be staying home this weekend to finish it.

Yesterday evening, after dinner, my daughter and I took two of the dogs for a walk. One is a younger dachshund (my youngest granddaughter's dog) and the other is an older Yorkshire terrier (my daughter's dog). The beginning of the walk to the park was great. When we got to the neighborhood park, my daughter and the doxie ran back and forth across the park a few times while the yorkie and I walked more slowly around the park. We then continued around the block to return to my daughter's house. Just before turning the last corner, a person across the street was returning home. Their two large dogs, pit bulls or boxers, got out and saw our dogs. They ran across the street to attack our dogs. The doxie was able to tell the dog after her NO and get away. I couldn't pick up the yorkie in time and the other dog got him in his mouth several times and was shaking him. I grabbed the big dog and, as one of the guys from across the street finally came to help, my daughter was able to reach into the big dog's mouth and get the yorkie out. By this time one of the other people from across the street had the other dog under control as well. My daughter handed me the yorkie so that she could pick up the doxie as the doxie is not yet comfortable with me. We got around the corner and stopped under a street light so that we could check out the yorkie. He was shaking but was pretending to be fine. There wasn't any blood but he was soaked, especially around one shoulder and front leg. The lady from the house came to apologise and gave her cell phone number to my daughter. We got home and gave the dogs treats. My daughter and grand daughter examined the yorkie and determined that all his bones were ok and that his skin had not been broken. (My daughter did find that she had a small cut on her hand.) However the yorkie started limping as he relaxed and would try to keep weight off that leg. My daughter decided to not take him to the emergency vet as he would get stressed again and try to hide his injury. It was decided last night that the granddaughter would take him to his regular vet later this morning. I feel badly that I didn't react faster to pick up the yorkie but my daughter says that it isn't my fault. This morning he is still limping but he was at least wagging his tail and his ears were up.

This is not how we thought the weekend trip to visit the youngest granddaughter at would be starting. 

Hope your day is wonderful. Be excellent to each other.


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Good Morning

Desert Autumn continues ! After our staff meeting yesterday, I did some serious off-roading....colors and flowering foliage is breathtaking. Today I hope to wash the car and windows without bringing on monsoon....company coming tomorrow, so need to do some cooking.

Happy Friday All.....Hope there are fun plans in the making.

Anna: Your dog-fight experience sounds horrible. I never understand why people keep untrained dogs as pets....in my travels, I see so many people spending 100% of their time trying to control dogs in public areas. Doesn't look like fun for either the people or the dogs.


----------



## Annalog

NapCat, it was horrible. Both the yorkie and the doxie had obedience training. Both were also rescue dogs. My daughter had rescued the yorkie about 10 years ago from a breeder who had had him debarked. That little dog probably weighs about 5 pounds, was on a leash, and  didn't have a chance. The doxie weighs about 25 pounds and was rescued from a situation a couple years ago that made her fearful of strangers. She used to show her fear by barking and being defensively agressive. She had training, along with my daughter and granddaughters, to help her be calmer and know how to handle different situations. The doxie did all the right things and was too big to be picked up by the bigger dogs.

I don't know if those other dogs had any training. They were certainly not good representatives for how well behaved and properly trained boxers and pit bulls should act.


----------



## loonlover

Anna, sorry to hear about your scare with the dogs. I don't understand how people can have dogs and not have them trained. 

Good morning.

61 degrees per one weather widget, but we'll be in the upper 80s before the day is out. Sure looking forward to some highs in the 70s next week.

I woke up early again this morning. Oh, well, I'll get the grocery shopping done early this way. II working tonight so I thought I'd get the errands run while he sleeps in.

Hope everyone is enjoying their weekend.


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Good Morning

Beautiful desert morning...Headed to mid 80s with a light breeze. My best friends have had a lot going on and have not been here in a long time, so I am really looking forward to dinner and a "Gossip & Giggle" session.

Goldfinches have arrived !!

Hope everyone is having a great weekend.


----------



## Betty Blast

Anna, sorry to hear about your Yorkie! Hope he's okay. Today is our last 80 degree day and tomorrow fall weather moves in. I bought my first pumpkin yesterday, hopefully it will make it to Halloween.


----------



## loonlover

Good morning.

Pleasant at 66 degrees this morning. Thunderstorms possible this afternoon with a chance of rain overnight. Tomorrow's low should be in the 50s. Yay!

for King and Country at the arena tonight. A Christian concert but they are selling beer according to the info sheet. Seems a little strange to me. I will be going in early to do paperwork again. Plus there are meet and greets after so, even though the show ends at 9, I may not be out of there before 11. The boss is supposed to come back tomorrow.

Hope everyone has a peaceful Sunday.


----------



## crebel

Good Morning! We are home after our 4-day convention. It was long and tiring, but we thoroughly enjoyed spending time with many friends from around the country who came in for our state meetings. Our small group raised almost $10,000 for diabetes research in those few days, so I am proud of that!

What a horrible dog fight story, Anna!! Like NapCat, I am appalled that people keep aggressive attack dogs (with and without training) as pets. Hopefully the vet gave you good news about any injuries.

I may start laundry yet today as we have already unpacked suitcases, but don't hold your collective breath that I really will accomplish anything of substance for the rest of today.

Everyone stay safe and happy.

eta: I forgot to mention it has been chilly and rainy since Wednesday when we left. We got home and the temperature was 63 _INSIDE_ the house! Our heat is now on for the first time this fall, *sigh* , that seems really early to me.


----------



## Annalog

Good morning from northern Arizona. I typed a long post and lost it just before posting. Quick note before I try to recreate: The yorkie seemed better after we left so the oldest granddaughter didn't take him to the vet on Friday. He had apparently stopped limping on Saturday and doesn't seem to be in any pain. Update on him tomorrow morning.

Hope your day is wonderful. Be excellent to each other.

Updated recreation of lost post:
We are in Flagstaff in northern Arizona where it is currently a sunny 48°F (it was 32°F) and headed to a sunny 68°F. My daughter is out on her morning 3 mile run and DH just woke up. (He was asleep during initial version of this post.) After a brunch with our granddaughter, we will be headed back to Gilbert (central Arizona) where it will be a partly sunny 95°F. We will probably drive home tomorrow morning.

Early yesterday morning my daughter woke me up so that we could do the free NAU Campus Recreation Annual Family 5K Run. We were early enough to get the free race shirts.  The shirts are yellow with navy print. The front says "REC with Altitude!" and the back has the race name and a circular logo with a pine tree with roots in the center and text around the perimeter. The upper text is the family weekend dates and the lower text is "Lumberjacks roots run deep". My daughter and I walked the 5K course around the campus as we are not used to the 7000 foot altitude. (There was also a 2 mile walking course.) My bad knee complained on the downhill parts of the slightly hilly course. I was very glad that I taped my knee while getting dressed! I finished last while running across the finish line. Louie the Lumberjack mascot and photographer were there. Photos might be posted on the NAU Campus Rec instagram page but currently there is just a short movie and a single photo. We learned that there were other families running while their lumberjack was sleeping.    Our granddaughter finally answered her mom's texts as we finished the race. We met her for a quick breakfast at the campus Starbucks before heading back to our hotel room to shower and change. On the way we picked up breakfast for DH at the McDonald's drivethru. DH was still asleep when we got there.

We met our granddaughter and family friends at a family rec and game spot on campus. In addition to jumping castle, slides, and other kid friendly games, there was a climbing wall. I had always wanted to try that so I signed up. When I got to the front of the line, I asked which side was the easiest. I went to that section but the attachments were not close enough together on the side of my left knee to get too far up. I will try again after I have lost more weight.

Next was the family weekend barbeque by way of the shuttle. I had the nachos with shredded chicken and coleslaw on the side. I also had elote (roasted corn on the cob with shredded Mexican cheese and spices. (I skipped the mayo.) Then we rode the shuttle to the stop closest to our granddaughter's dorm. Then we visited the current exhibit in the art gallery in the original old main building. Thay was followed by dinner and an early night.

I finally finished this update after we returned to my daughter's house and reliable wifi.


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Good Morning

Repeat of yesterday's lovely weather. Had a nice visit with friends last night (first fireplace fire for the season), but we stayed up late "...solving all the world's problems...", so I am pretty lethargic today.

Hope everyone is having a restful Sunday


----------



## loonlover

Good morning.

A little closer to fall temperatures this morning at 56 with an expected high of 75. Some thunderstorms moved through last night. Some really spectacular lightning displays that I could saw on the camera monitors at work. More on the drive home. A quiet night for me during the show so I got some reading done.

The next concert isn't until the 24th so we we looking forward to being off and doing some things around the house. And it looks like the temps will make doing that more comfortable. Also have a weekend trip planned during this time.

Hope everyone's week is off to a good start.


----------



## Annalog

Good morning from sunny central Arizona. DH and I are headed home. I am planning on a day of laundry and napping. I will be up as much as possible tonight as tomorrow I start four nights of working nights.

My daughter confirmed that her Yorkie is OK.

Hope your day is wonderful. Be excellent to each other.


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Good Morning

Sunny, mid 80s with a light breeze. I have several projects in progress that I intend to ignore and just enjoy the day.

Happy Monday to All !


----------



## loonlover

NapCat (retired) said:


> Sunny, mid 80s with a light breeze. I have several projects in progress that I intend to ignore and just enjoy the day.


Ain't retirement grand?


----------



## loonlover

Good morning.

47 degrees - looks like fall is finally here. Our expected high is 75 so should be pleasant out running errands today.

Not much in the works today except for those errands. We have leftovers for meals so I won't even have to do much in the kitchen today. 

Have a good day.


----------



## Annalog

Good morning from southern Arizona. It is currently a sunny 61°F in Benson and headed to 91°F (95°F in Tucson).

I didn't do well at staying up late last night or in sleeping in late this morning.  Now my plan is to get up and do something physically active this morning so that I can then take a long nap before getting to work at 10 pm tonight. Work for the next few nights will consist of counting and marking how many yards of material are left on each of the bolts. From now until inventory, every time material is sold the new remaining quantity will need to be marked on the bolt. Fun times! At least I will be able to listen to upbeat music on my phone from midnight to 6 am while the store is closed.   i will be staying at my mom's house while I am working nights so that I can avoid a long drive on the freeway while sleepy.

Hope your day is wonderful. Be excellent to each other.


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Good Morning

We are headed to sunny, high 80s, just ahead of a major storm moving in....tomorrow's weather will be very different.

I thought I was going to have to buy a new washer, but with the help of the Internet, was able to repair it myself...I am insufferably pleased with myself !!

Off to a Post Office/Dump run

Have a great day.


----------



## loonlover

Good morning.

An expected high of 80 today with partly cloudy skies. 

II has a dentist's appointment this afternoon so we'll be out and about again. I plan on going by the courthouse and paying taxes (due the 15th) while he is at the dentist. Boy, have I changed a bit since I don't think I've ever paid the taxes early. Otherwise, we'll play it by ear whether we get anything else done.

Enjoy your day.


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Good Morning

High winds with blowing sand and dust today.....that will sure put a damper on our scheduled "Walk & Talk" to see Monarch Butterflies.....sigh

Have a great day.


----------



## crebel

Good morning.  I woke up with a hideous cold on Monday and have been pretty down for the count the last few days.  I went to the Dr. yesterday after it seemed to have moved into my chest.  Bronchitis was the verdict, and after 24 hours of antibiotics and OTC cold medicine, I feel somewhat better today.  I have been awake since 2 a.m. when I had a coughing, sneezing, snotting fit so I'm thinking it's already nap time!  DH fixed a pot of chicken and dumplings and I'm sure that was as much as factor in being on the mend as prescription medicine.    He does take good care of me and is a keeper.

I am completely ignoring the end-of-week weather reports that say we may have a winter storm watch.    The poor farmers are working extra hard to get harvest in after late planting due to rain.  

Everyone please stay safe and happy.


----------



## Annalog

Good morning from sunny Tucson, Arizona. I am sitting in McDonald's eating two sausage burritos without the tortillas but with four picante salsa packets (2 hot and 2 mild), drinking ice tea, and thinking about eating the fruit and yogurt parfait before I drive to my mom's house to sleep after working from 10 pm to 7 am counting the  yards of material on bolts. DH will phone me to wake up about 1 pm so that I can an drive him to a retinologist appointment and then both of us back to mom's house for hopefully some more sleep before going back to work tonight. I am feeling ok after finishing the scrambled egg, sausage, cheese, salsa breakfast. The parfait is more than half fruit. I probably bought the two healthiest items at McDonald's.  

Hope your complete recovery is quick, Crebel.

Hope your day is wonderful. Be excellent to each other.


----------



## Nina Huffney

I am intent on getting things done, today. It's started well - I've already cleaned the kitchen! After last night's impromptu dinner party, it was a wreck. The dog should be good for the next couple of hours* and I've got a mug of hot Pumpkin Spice Black Tea (Bigelow).

* Since she just pooped in the hallway.  The poor thing is like a hundred years old, so I can't get _too _mad at her.


----------



## Annalog

A very early good morning from dark and clear Tucson, Arizona. It will be a sunny day later. It is my second night of inventory prep. I am currently covered with glitter due to measuring all the glitter tulle. After break I will measure all the regular tulle and then the vinyl rolls.Then I get to do more interesting stuff.  

Yesterday we got good news from the retinologist; DH's eyes are not any worse than before. He did an ultrasound of DH's left (non functional) eye with the mature cataract and there is no tumor hiding there. However, we should return yearly for check ups.

Hope your day is wonderful. Be excellent to each other.


----------



## crebel

Good morning!  Anna is covered in fairy dust!!  I'm sure you know you'll be finding evidence of it for weeks regardless of the number of showers, baths, and loads of laundry you do. 

What a night of playoff baseball!  Sorry/not sorry to the Braves and Dodgers fans.  My throat is thankfully no longer sore, but I sure am hoarse this morning.  I'm looking forward to the NLCS with my Cardinals against Ann's Nats, friendly rivalrys are the best!

Everyone have a safe and happy day.


----------



## loonlover

Good morning.

Have to say baseball season is over for this household. Or, maybe we become a little more supportive of the American League.   I'll admit my support for different teams has changed multiple times through the years, partly due to where I lived at the time. But for some reason, I never did become a Cardinals fan, even though they are  the team most closely followed where we now live. 

We're in for some rain tonight and tomorrow so plan on doing a few things outside today. 

Make it a good day.


----------



## Andra

Good morning from Monterey, California. It is 49 degrees at 8am! But this is warmer than it was at Yosemite!
Yesterday was our anniversary and we spent it at the Monterey Aquarium.  I love watching the fish swim in the large tanks - it is mesmerizing.

Be excellent to each other.


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Good Morning

More high winds today, so it will be indoor putzin' and napcatcatnappin'.....it is nippy enough I may even light a fire in the fireplace.

Have a great day everyone !


----------



## Annalog

crebel said:


> ... Anna is covered in fairy dust!! I'm sure you know you'll be finding evidence of it for weeks regardless of the number of showers, baths, and loads of laundry you do.
> ...


Yes, I do know! While we cut and sell glitter tulle all year for birthdays and baby showers, the main glitter season starts a month and a half before Halloween and continues through Thanksgiving, Christmas, Valentine's Day, until Easter.  I often let customers know that I cannot promise that they won't get free glitter. I have found glitter under the insoles in my shoes.


----------



## Betty Blast

Good morning! It's a stormy day, and fall/winter weather is on its way. I'm a huge cardinals fan too, and I can't wait to watch them in the NLCS.


----------



## Nina Huffney

Fueled by a Carrot Cake Oreo*, I'm ready to get cracking on my day! It may be a late start this morning, but that's what happens when - against your better judgment - you eat the ?-days-old leftover tuna salad and end up paying the price later that night, again and again.

I love being able to wear cool weather clothes: sweaters, hoodies, microfleece leggings. Considering I get too hot to wear flannel PJs in bed, I call them what they really are - 'loungewear'. Yay for PNW fall!

*I'm not a fan of Oreos and their excessive sweetness, but I do love carrot cake. So, just the one cookie washed down with hot tea.


----------



## Annalog

Good evening/morning! I am eating dinner for breakfast before starting my third day of working over night. I feel as if it is 4 am instead of nearly 9 pm. My internal clock is definitely shifting. Well, it will need to shift back during my day off on Saturday. 

Hope your day is wonderful. Be excellent to each other.


----------



## loonlover

Good morning.

It is 60 degrees with it only warming up a few degrees and tumbling into the upper 30s overnight. Not as much rain predicted as there once was.

Yesterday afternoon, I wasn't sure I would see those lower temps. I went into anaphylactic shock after being bitten by an insect (possibly a fire ant) mid-afternoon. After spending a few hours in the ER, I was sent home with a steroid dose pack and am to continue taking benedryl for a couple of days. I did not know when the ambulance arrived, but shortly after they started working on me, I roused enough to realize the paramedic was one I know that works at the arena. I did feel a bit relieved to see him. I think I also know the EMT that was with him, but I never really got a good look at her. Anyway, I seem to be all right now, but II and I both were not sure there would be a good ending. The benedryl and prednisone seem to be battling each other to see if I sleep or stay awake. Can't wait until the increased appetite from the steroids kicks in. Garden boots will be forthcoming and II will be dealing with all the ant hills in the yard he finds. I hadn't seen any I identified as fire ants in a couple of years, but I guess all of them in the yard will pay.

So, back to your lives. Hope today is a good one.


----------



## Andra

Good morning. It's 57 degrees in San Francisco this morning. We got to the balcony of our hotel room yesterday just in time to catch the Blue Angels flying their practice run before the air shows start for Fleet Week. What an awesome bonus! We have tickets for the show Saturday, but we were up much higher and got a really neat perspective on the planes.
Today we are going to be rubbernecking tourists.

Gosh LL, glad you are OK. Those reactions are scary. Sleep is probably good right now.

Be excellent to each other.


----------



## crebel

Good morning.  How scary, thank goodness you got treatment in time, LL!  I do know about the insomnia that comes with steroids even if you are taking high dose antihistamine at the same time.  On the bright side, the appetite increase, in my experience, hasn't been too bad with the the 5-7 day pack dosage.  The return to hot flashes were the worst part for me, hope you avoid that as well and feel way better SOON.  

It is outright cold here.  We've already had our high of 39 for the day and it will keep dropping to hard freeze temperatures by late afternoon.  DH has pulled out the long johns for referring high school football tonight.  I just got home from the grocery store and there is already a little sleet in the light rain coming down now. Yuck.

Everyone stay safe and away from fire ants and be happy.


----------



## Annalog

Good morning.

LL, I hope your recovery goes well. Scary experience.

Stay safe everyone.


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Good Morning and Good Grief LL (not what I expected to read this morning.....speedy recovery)

We had a special treat in the Valley last night with a scheduled power outage (Nothing to do with the PG&E nonsense in California). We have a new solar farm being built and the power company was tying it into the main grid.....so for three hours there was absolutely dark and silence....I sat outside enjoying what the world was like before our technology.

I am off to another of our Fish & Wildlife Refuges where my old geology mentor is giving a talk. I have known him for 45 years and he had a huge impact on my life. Always a treat to visit with him.

Happy Friday all


----------



## loonlover

Good morning.

Thanks for the concerns. I am feeling much better today, at least until I take the first dose of Benadryl. I slept well last night, even slept a little later than usual. 

Not sure what my plans for today will include other than laundry and making sure we're fed.

Hope everyone's weekend is off to a good start.


----------



## Annalog

Good morning. LL, glad that you are feeling better!

I am eating breakfast before heading to my mom's house for my day off. It is literally 24 hours between when I clocked out of work until I need to clock back in Sunday morning.   My plan for today is to sleep for a few hours until I wake up (no alarm). Then i will stay awake as long as possible. I have a yarn craft project that I can work on. I also might go walking while playing Pokemon Go and Wizards Unite. When I get tired, I'll read a while and then hopefully sleep until I need to wake up to go to work. 

I am definitely looking forward to retirement!

Hope your day is wonderful. Be excellent to each other.


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Good Morning

Cool, Sunny day in the desert. I am a little tired after yesterday's trip into Las Vegas. Had a wonderful visit with my old Professor after his (fantastic) presentation.

I picked up some houseplants, so need to put those in pots and replant some others.

Hope everyone is having a great weekend.


----------



## loonlover

Good morning.

Cool at 35 degrees and heading to a high of 75 with sunny skies. We have had the furnace on the last two mornings.

The plan today is make myself do something around the house. I'm hoping this is my last day for the Benadryl as I am tired of feeling hazy in the head. I see my doctor for a follow-up visit in the morning. I had a message from the doctor's office stating they had received the report from the ER. I'm hoping he will have input on me carrying an Epi-pen or not. 

Hope everyone has a peaceful Sunday.


----------



## Annalog

Good morning from southern Arizona. It is just before sunrise in Tucson with clear skies. Yesterday's plan worked and I am well rested and alert for today at work.

Hope your day is wonderful. Be excellent to each other.


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Good Morning

After an overnight low of 35 (Arkansas weather) we are headed to sunny 70s. Looks beautiful with trees showing lots of yellow and reds.....ground cover is beautiful, more like an Oregon forest than a desert.

Hope everyone has a restful Sunday.


----------



## A.G. Richards

Good morning, everyone!

It's cloudy, windy and fairly grim here in London, England, but I'm still in a good mood and looking forward to working on some brand-new fiction.

I wish you all a good day, whatever you're doing.


----------



## crebel

Good morning.  We have a hard frost on the ground and vehicles today.  It looks beautiful everywhere except the car windows!

I must be getting old, I can't seem to stay awake for entire baseball games and keep missing exciting endings to playoff games.  Tonight I expect the Nationals to sweep the Cardinals away.

Everyone have a safe and happy day.


----------



## loonlover

Good morning and Happy Thanksgiving to our Canadian friends.

We're at 46 degrees and heading to 74 or so with mostly sunny skies.

A doctor's appointment and some grocery shopping are the first two orders of business for the day. We'll decide what else gets done later.

Hope everyone has a good day.


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Good Morning

Headed to sunny 80s in the desert.

Enjoy the day !!


----------



## Andra

Good morning (my time zones are still messed up).
It was 70 here in Austin when I got up the first time.  Then I promptly went back to sleep.  I am glad to be home, but I had trouble sleeping...  Now I'm back at work trying to play catch-up.
I hope you are all having a great start to the week.
Be excellent to each other.


----------



## Annalog

Good morning from southern Arizona. Mid 50s and clear here in Benson (10 degrees higher in Tucson) headed to a sunny 84°F (88°F Tucson). I head to work in an hour.

Yesterday I went with DH to the doctor to see about a refill on his anxiety medication and set up an appointment for his annual physical. On the drive home there were two young men waving their arms with one waving an orange tow strap. They were near a dirt road that went down to the San Pedro river bed under the railroad bridge. We stopped and learned that they had gotten an older Jeep (new to them) stuck in the sand. The owner learned, after it was stuck, that it didn't have 4 wheel drive. Since they said that it was near solid ground and DH was driving his truck, we went to try to help them get their car out. They had said that there was room to turn the truck around by the riverbed. There were a few places where the dirt road had deep gullies on one side or the other and a tight turn around the bridge support. They had buried the rear passenger wheel (the main powered one) nearly to the axle. It took finding a few flat stones and sturdy branches and about an hour, to get the Jeep on to solid ground. (It didn't help that DH was driving up a dirt hill.) We left them packing up their stuff and got home needing to change clothes, start laundry, and take a nap. Other than the laundry, not quite what I had planned for my day off.

Hope your day is wonderful. Be excellent to each other.


----------



## loonlover

Good morning.

We're a little warmer today with a chance of thunderstorms this afternoon.

Doctor's appointment went as expected other than my insurance won't cover an Epi-pen. So we're waiting to see if the doctor can get a prior authorization approved for one. Otherwise, I just need to avoid fire ants. Of course, if you don't realize they are there that is kind of hard to do. 

We're taking a trip this weekend so will be working on getting things ready for that today. 

Hope everyone has a good day.


----------



## Jennifer R P

Won't cover life saving medication? Ridiculous.

I'm awake, which is about all i can say so far.


----------



## Nina Huffney

Greetings, all! What a comfort to know that, regardless of what happens in daily life, one can always find a friendly word and an interesting tidbit to nibble on, here.

*crebel* snoozing through the good parts of MLB playoffs.
*Annalog*'s medal-worthy dirt-road good deed.
*loonlover*'s sneaky fire ants.

Not a bad breakfast, I say. Okay, actually my breakfast consisted of instant soup and toast (the ends, of all horrors) but it wasn't as exciting.


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Good Morning

85 and sunny in the desert...trees are lovely in autumn colors and the ground is covered in red and yellow...

Hope everyone is having a great day.

Anna: You and your husband have hearts of gold, but these days going to a remote location with strangers may not be the wisest thing to do.

LL: I can tell you some horrid insurance stories...I am more afraid of our health care program than I am of death !


----------



## crebel

Good morning to all!  It is lovely that conversation takes place in this thread and we know people read daily posts because they respond.

Our Cardinals had an ignominious end to their season last night and were swept away by far superior National's pitching.  I will now cheer for good baseball between the remaining teams and for anyone but the Yankees.    I did manage to stay awake to the bitter end.

LL, I remember years ago when our son was young and had a shellfish reaction, we were prescribed an epi-pen.  We had what we thought was really good health insurance, but the pens were not covered.  It was $600 for something you hoped never to use, stored in the refrigerator and thrown away and replaced every six months.  Horrible. 

Anna and her DH win good deed of the week recognition!  I'm glad you were safe.  

Back to the grind, Andra. Do you need a vacation from your vacation?

We have a little rain this morning, temperatures in the 40s-50s, and DH hopes he has completed his last mowing for the year.

Everyone have a safe and happy day.


----------



## NapCat (retired)

crebel said:


> Good morning to all! It is lovely that conversation takes place in this thread and we know people read daily posts because they respond.
> 
> _About a year ago I was curious and kept a spreadsheet on this forum's daily attendance. At that time, well over 100 people a day were checking in....._


Good Morning

Beautiful desert morning with a bright moon...I am off to the Wildlife Preserve which is beautiful with autumn colors and lots of migratory birds...should be busy.

Have a great day all !


----------



## loonlover

Good morning.

We'll have what appears to be a pleasant day with a high around 65. Yesterday's rainfall amounted to around 1 1/2 inches. That will mean at least another mowing once we return from our trip. I'm thinking II will be doing it this time around.

NapCat, I worked for the Medicare contractor for 22 years. We use to wonder how some decisions were made on coverage when the instructions came in from CMS. Sometimes they went so against how the nurses would see a situation. Our current doctor says he sometimes thinks the plan is to not keep older people continuing to live productive lives.

Today will be spent getting ready for a weekend trip. Looking forward to meeting friends in Nashville. 

Hope everyone has a good day.


----------



## Annalog

Good morning from southern Arizona. Today is inventory day at work. I will probably breath a sigh of relief after the inventory crew passes through the celebration, fabric, and crafts departments.

NapCat, your warning is a good one and appreciated. I left out of the story that both DH and I were looking for signs of alcohol or drug use while talking with the guys before deciding to drive off the main road. We also kept lookout for possible ambush while driving to the location under the bridge. We both had our cell phones and stayed in the truck until we were certain that the situation was as described. We both know that we tend to believe and trust others more than is sometimes deserved so we try to be careful.

Heading to work.

Hope your day is wonderful. Be excellent to each other.


----------



## Betty Blast

Anna, great job on your good deed. I'm disappointed that the Cardinals didn't make it to the World Series, but I'm happy for the Nationals. They were the better team and I hope they win it all. Fall is in the air. Each morning when I look outside more sections of trees have changed colors. The walnut collectors have been busy.


----------



## loonlover

Good morning.

41 degrees this morning and it will warm up to the upper 60s.

We're heading out at some point today to spend tonight in Jackson, TN. We decided we wanted to get to Nashville fairly early tomorrow so we'd drive part way today and we wouldn't have to get out and about terribly early either day. Plus, we haven't done much of anything this year so why not do it differently than in the past. I still have to pack the suitcases, but most everything is laid out.

Hope your Thursday is a good one.


----------



## Annalog

Good morning from southern Arizona.  Two seperate inventory groups hit fabrics from opposite directions, one from crafts and the other from celebrations. I had spent the morning checking that all the fabric had been counted with stickers with whole number of yards. I found a few with fractional yards and several with no stickers (some had fallen off and some were new bolts that hadn't been marked). I counted and fixed those and then spent most of the time making the departments as neat and organized as possible to be ready for the inventory teams. We couldn't put product from other departments away and had to put it in empty spots in our department because those other departments might have been counted already. So when the counting teams went through there was a doll and a doll stroller in with the artifical flowers, some clothing and a couple toys in with the notions, and a baseball cap in celebrations. After the teams went through, we could neaten any messes made but could not move any product outside of the 4 foot section that it was in so that any random recounts would match what the teams counted (less any possible customer purchases). A few people bought fabric right before the counting teams arrived and one person bought fabric from the last fabric section while it was being counted. Each of those bolts got new stickers. This year, no one in the counting team had to wait while an unmarked bolt was counted.  

I work the afternoon/evening shift today and woke up hours before I wanted to. I have tomorrow off.  

Hope your day is wonderful. Be excellent to each other.


----------



## crebel

Good morning.  It is a quiet day here and I am mostly listening to news.  RIP Representative Elijah Cummings, an American hero and civil rights icon.

Safe travels LL and II and have fun!


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Good Morning

Sunny and breezy, headed to mid 70s. The pyracantha berries are turning orange, a sure sign of autumn and "setting the table" for the arrival of robins. I plan a "domestic day" to catch up on laundry and house cleaning.

Hope everyone is enjoying"Friday Eve".


----------



## Andra

Good morning (well, it's morning somewhere).
It was a brisk 52 degrees in Austin this morning. My weather app shows sunny and 67 for this afternoon. NICE!! But we will be going back to 80s in the next few days if the forecasts are accurate.



crebel said:


> Back to the grind, Andra. Do you need a vacation from your vacation?


It wouldn't be so bad if I could find my brain. It's taking me longer than it should to do just about anything this week.


----------



## crebel

Good morning.  A sunny, clear, going to mid-60s temperatures, beautiful fall day here.

I have nothing exciting on my agenda today.  There is laundry already started and I will make a trip to the grocery store at some point as DS and his family are coming for supper and an evening of pumpkin carving with the grandkids tomorrow.

Everyone stay safe and happy.


----------



## Andra

Happy Friday!!


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Good Morning

Sunny 70s....birds are singing, kittens are frolicking. I am going to wash/wax the car today. Heaven knows what weather I will report tomorrow ! Giggle.

Happy Friday...I hope everyone has fun weekend plans.


----------



## Annalog

Good morning from southern Arizona. Partly cloudy, breezy, and mid 80s predicted. Beautiful day for a day off.

Hope your day is wonderful. Be excellent to each other.


----------



## loonlover

Good morning from Nashville, Tn.

We had a couple of easy days in making our way here with short drives both days. I hadn't driven since last Thursday but did drive from Jackson to Nashville. Feeling pretty good so maybe the effects of the massive steroid dose are finally pretty much gone.

So far we have spent time with our friends, visiting and eating. We are staying in a suite hotel so did make it to a grocery after supper to get something for breakfast. We've eaten, waiting to hear from them that they are up and ready to see what mischief we can get into. Maybe the zoo, maybe not.

Hope everyone is enjoying the weekend.


----------



## crebel

Good morning!  We are already at our 55 degree expected high of the day and currently a light rain shower.  This evening should be great for a fire in the outdoor pit while carving pumpkins with the grandkids and fixing s'mores after supper.

LL, that sounds like a perfect "vacation" to me; your own space with cooking availability (not having to dress for and decide on a restaurant for every meal - yay!), and spending casual time and potential "mischief" with friends.

Everyone have a safe and happy day.


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Good Morning

Another beautiful desert autumn day. Sunny 70s. I was supposed to meet a dear friend in Shoshone, CA for lunch, but she just got called into work.....so we postponed until next week. Now I have the day free to putz in the gardens.

Have a great weekend all.


----------



## crebel

Good morning!  It was frosty and foggy earlier but it has all burned off already heading to a sunny mid-60s fall day.

We had a wonderful time with DS and family last night.  There were no leftovers from supper, Halloween movies were watched, pumpkins were carved, s'mores were delicious, and grandkids zonked out while adults watched Game 6 of the ALCS until 11 p.m. local time - what a game!

Pot roast and veggies are already cooking this morning and should be ready for lunch or supper, come on over any time.  Everyone have a safe and happy day.


----------



## Annalog

Good morning from southern Arizona. Love hearing about restful and fun weekends. My two days off this week will be Monday and Tuesday.

Even though I worked yesterday from 1 pm to 10 pm, DH and I woke up early so that we could eat breakfast, park in the parking lot of the Benson Public Library, and then walk to the railroad tracks early enough to be there in time for the scheduled arrival of the Union Pacific 4014 steam locomotive. It was late leaving Tucson so we had fun waiting with the thousands of others waiting for it to arrive. From Wikipedia: "Union Pacific 4014 is a four-cylinder simple articulated 4-8-8-4 Big Boy-type steam locomotive owned and operated by the Union Pacific Railroad. Built in 1941 by the American Locomotive Company (ALCO) of Schenectady, New York, No. 4014 is the only operating Big Boy of the eight that remain in existence." We had a great time talking with others while waiting for it to arrive. DH and I were separated while I was getting the email address of an older couple so that I could send them photos after it arrived as it stopped a block earlier than we were led to believe it would stop and the couple would not be able to walk that far, especially through the crowds. I got some pretty good photos and short movies from just behind the temporary barricades. The engine was stopped for well over half an hour while refilling with water so I think everyone got a chance to get the photos that they wanted. I walked back to almost where DH and I had started by the old train station (now a visitor's center) to where I could take a movie of it leaving town. I was able to film the entire train, as well as capturing both the bell and the steam whistle. After it was gone, I phoned DH to find out where he was. He had stayed out of the crowd and got some good longer distance photos of the engine and the train. We walked back to our car and avoided most of the traffic in town because of where we had parked. Police officers were directing traffic at all of the main intersections. I drove DH back home with just enough time to eat lunch and get to work without being late. 

I work the same shift today but woke up too early. I am planning on sleeping in tomorrow.

Hope your day is wonderful. Be excellent to each other.


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Good Morning

Sunny 70s with a light breeze....this is the desert weather that makes all the triple digits in Summer worth it !! A gazzillion birds at the feeders and the trees are in Autumn colors.

Hope everyone is having a restful Sunday.

Anna: Thanks for sharing your Big Boy story....I have seen her run twice....what a thrill. Model railroading is one of my hobbies that I have time for in retirement. I have an N-gauge Big Boy that cost almost as much as the real thing, but its a delight to run and show off.


----------



## loonlover

Good morning.

We are certainly not cut out to be world travelers. It was good to sleep in our own bed last night.

Our trip home was uneventful (you never know what I-40 in eastern Arkansas will be like with all the truck traffic). We had a really good visit with our friends, the zoo was a pleasant excursion Saturday afternoon, and we enjoyed the food at the eating places close to the hotel. We may try to meet again in the spring.

Now, back to the norm with laundry and other associated chores on the agenda. Some thunderstorms have rumbled through during the wee hours; haven't tried to see how much rain has actually fallen. The rain is supposed to be out of the area by 9 AM and a pleasant fall day in store after that.

Hope everyone's week is off to a good start.


----------



## crebel

Good morning.  We are expecting a blustery day here - very windy, heavier rains, temperatures remaining in the 50s.  I'm glad I don't have any reason to be out and about today.

Welcome home to LL and II.  I'm happy you are safe and sound, enjoyed yourselves, and seem recuperated from the scary anaphylaxis.

Everyone stay safe and happy.


----------



## Betty Blast

Good morning! We had wild weather late last night so I'm getting a late start today. It's blustery today. Hope everyone has a happy and productive week.


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Good Morning

....so I suppose all you folks living in "blustery" weather are getting tired of me gloating about our beautiful autumn weather....but yes, another lovely day in the desert. One ugly chore is to straighten out an insurance (health) mess....sigh.

Happy Monday, hope everyone's week is off to a great start.



EpiPen users: I was talking to a women the other day who claims she is getting a very inexpensive ($12) generic EpiPen, but the doctor must prescribe it by name. Worth some research....


----------



## Andra

Good "morning."  Apparently my morning routine still needs some work after vacation...
It was 65 and wet this morning, but the sun is shining now and the weather app says 75 degrees.
I've been able to get some work done today without quite as much effort as last week - thank goodness!
Have an awesome week.


----------



## loonlover

Good morning.

48 degrees heading to a high around 68. It looks like we'll have a few more days in the 70s later this week. Our rainfall Sunday night was a little over 2 1/2 inches. 

Service on II's car on the agenda this morning, then who knows after that.

NapCat, thanks for the info on the Epi-pen. We did find some info yesterday that may prove helpful. I have also put in a request for a referral to an allergist, figuring they would have more info on whether there is a possibility of cross-allergens and a few other questions that have crossed our minds. I had allergies as a child, but have had so few problems the last 20 years or so, I feel sort of behind the times on the subject.

Have a wonderful day. Stay safe.


----------



## Andra

Good morning.  It was a nippy 49 degrees when Ginger and I went for our walk this morning.  We are supposed to get back up in the 80s later today.  There is a front coming (Thursday) that should bring cooler temps and wetter weather.  We'll see.  We need to move the chiminea in the back yard so it's closer to the chairs again.  Ginger is not a fan of woodsmoke so we can't get it too close...
Have a wonderful day.


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Good Morning

Sunny 80s with a light breeze....my place looks like a Japanese painting with colorful falling leaves.

Today is my Post Office/dump run day...not much else planned.

Have a great day !


----------



## crebel

Good evening.  My eyes have recovered from ophthalmologist visit this morning to where I can focus on the laptop screen for a few minutes.  Status quo, my bad eye is still mostly blind, and a new round of glaucoma drops did absolutely nothing to decrease the pressure (but it didn't get any worse, either!).  Come back in 6 weeks so we can repeat the results before changing to a third medication ...

Looking forward to game one of the World Series tonight!

I hope everyone has had a safe and happy day.


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Good Morning

Headed to sunny mid-80s, but with high winds on the way. I am off to the Wildlife Refuge to help prepare for the Night Sky Program we are hosting this weekend. Always a big hit.










Have a great day.

Crebel: Hope the Docs find a solution...scary stuff


----------



## loonlover

Good morning.

39 degrees according to Weather Underground. Other weather apps show a low of only 42. But, the high will be a pleasant 72 with sunny skies. Too bad I don't feel comfortable going out and doing yard work.

A trip to the grocery store is a must today. Crisper drawers look pretty empty. Plus we work this weekend so need a few things that make packing lunches a little easier.

Hope everyone has a good day.


----------



## crebel

Good morning.  The air is still brisk here at only 47 degrees, but should be in the pleasant high 50s by later this afternoon and the sun is shining.

Thanks, NapCat.  I am at a pretty "it is what it is" attitude with my poor eyesight in one eye and just tired of repeat visits/tests/medications to tell me nothing has changed.  My vision in that eye will always be uncorrectable, but getting ahead of glaucoma changes would keep it from getting even worse or losing it altogether over time.  Thank goodness for no problems in my other eye and its ability to compensate for the "bad" eye!

Everyone have a safe and happy day.


----------



## loonlover

Good morning.

We only got down to 47 this morning and will have a high in the 70s. Tomorrow will be a different story as it will be rainy and cool with a high in the 50s. At the moment, our first freeze is predicted for the night before Halloween.

II will be working the next 3 nights. So I have an excuse to be quiet the next 3 days. 

Hope your day meets all your expectations.


----------



## crebel

Good morning.  Our weather forecast is cool and only partly sunny today, high temperatures will be in the 40s.  

I have no particular plans for today's agenda.  A nap may be in order this afternoon after staying up late to watch baseball.

Everyone stay safe and happy.


----------



## Annalog

Good morning from southern Arizona. The low was in the 40s and the high will be in the sunny 80s. I will need to bring in my Owl Eyes cactus today as it might freeze tonight and this cactus is frost tender. It will have another winter inside collecting cat hair.

Hope your day is wonderful. Be excellent to each other.


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Good Morning

Sunny and windy in the desert. I worked a long day yesterday and am achy & tired this morning.....perfect set up for a Napcacatcapnin' Day !!

Hope everyone's week is going well


----------



## Andra

Happy Friday!!
We had a front blow through last night complete with wind and rain.  It was 44 this morning when I left the house.  It wasn't too windy there, but when I got to the office it was a different story!  The wind was blowing through my jacket and it pulled my hat off.  I think it's time to put the heavier jacket in the car; I just have to find it because I took it to California the other week and I haven't completely unpacked yet.
Have a great day and be excellent to each other.


----------



## loonlover

Good morning.

Rain here with it only warming up about 3 degrees to a high of 55. Think I'll be wearing long sleeves to work tonight.

Eric Church in concert tonight. A crowd of around 14,000 on tap and I do believe all his fans come to see how drunk they can get. Last time he was here I didn't finish my reports until long after the concourse was cleared as I was too busy receiving and dispatching calls to keep up with the report. Concert won't be over until 11:30 so no telling what time I'll get home. I am really glad the concert originally scheduled for tomorrow night was canceled.

I may get to sleep in tomorrow, though, as II is meeting fellow retirees for breakfast after he gets off work in the morning. Apparently this group has been meeting for a while, but they didn't have his contact info until recently. Hoping he enjoys himself.

Not much going on except the show tonight and recuperation after that.

Hope your weekend gets off to a good start.


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Good Morning

Sunny 80s and I am off to putz in the gardens.

Happy Friday all !! Hope everyone has fun weekend plans.


----------



## Annalog

Good morning from southern Arizona. Sunny and mid 70s today.

Rant following: I know that it is only a small percentage of people that deliberately destroy or damage the property of others but it makes me angry. Yesterday, as I was putting away displaced product (go backs) after my meal break (about 6:20 pm) I found that someone had taken the cap off a 16 oz bottle of red washable paint for children. That person then propped the bottle upside down at an angle on a shelf so that it would pour down on that shelf and the three shelves below it as well as on the large coloring books and poster paper beside it. It got on the floor as well. I guarded the spill and phoned to call for maintenance. Besides getting paint on our clothing, this took over 3 hours of combined time to deal with. I still have to claims the damaged product. Pointless destruction of time and stuff. End rant.

I did have many great customers and helped some getting material to create Halloween costumes.

Hope your day is wonderful. Be excellent to each other.


----------



## loonlover

Good morning.

Or at least it is later in the morning than it was when I got home from work. The concert didn't end until 11:45, then there were a couple of extra things I had to do before I left so, yes, it was a long night. However, I didn't have as many calls as his last concert and was able to actually get some reading done. But glad the next show isn't until November 7.

It looks like the rain may not stick around as long today as they originally said it would. But, skies will remain gloomy and the temp won't rise much from the current 55. But, tomorrow will be sunny and in the 70s.

Going to spend a lazy day as II will head to bed when he gets home. He still has to work tonight.

Hope your weekend is going well.


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Good Morning

Headed to sunny 80s...and I am headed to Shoshone, CA to meet a NPS Ranger friend. She is my age and temperament. (We created a lot of mischief when we worked together ! Giggle) I am looking forward to our visit.

Hope everyone is having a fun weekend.

Anna: Rant Away...It would break your heart to see the (irreparable) vandalism in the National Parks...


----------



## loonlover

Good morning.

A dense fog advisory in place until 10AM this morning with skies clearing after that. Temps in the low 50s and warming up to the upper 60s with a current humidity of 99%. Not sorry I don't have to go anywhere.

II brought breakfast home from the donut shop this morning. I am always appreciative when that occurs. He is sleeping at the moment so this morning will be spent reading the Sunday paper. We'll be back to a more normal (well, normal for us) schedule for the next 10 days or so.

Hope everyone has a peaceful Sunday.


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Good Morning

I had a wonderful visit with my friend yesterday, then came home via "town" and did some shopping. Our Night Sky Program went very well last night, but it was late when I got home, so I am a bit tired this morning. Looks like a PJ Day is on queue.....

Partly cloudy today with high winds and a freeze warning for tonight. I better clean out the fireplace so I can have a cozy fire later.

Hope everyone is having a restful Sunday.


----------



## crebel

Good afternoon.  I am home after a morning meeting, pot-luck luncheon, and afternoon meeting.  

As soon as DH and I returned home and changed into comfy clothes, we got the walkway storm windows out of storage and up for the winter.  Why so early you may ask?  Because the forecasters are predicting evil, measurable amounts of white stuff falling from the skies tomorrow night and also Wednesday!  Bah humbug.   WAY too early and a probable indicator of a pretty nasty winter.


----------



## loonlover

Good morning.

Looks like we'll have a gloomy, but dry day with a high in the mid 60s.

The hoses need to be put away for the winter so hopefully II gets that done today. Don't know what else may happen. I've got almost 2 weeks off again and he doesn't work until Saturday. The possibilities are endless, it is just the execution of them that requires some effort that we don't always put forth.

Hope your week is off to a good start.


----------



## crebel

Good morning.  It is chilly with a hard frost overnight.  Tomorrow morning I will let you know how accurate weather persons have been about the first significant snowfall of the season!  I guess I need to make an obligatory grocery store stop some time today.

Everyone stay safe and happy.


----------



## Andra

Good morning.  We are back up to 55 this morning heading to the 70s by day's end.
I got my birthday present on Saturday.  On our California trip I got frustrated with my point and shoot camera since it seemed like my phone took better photos.  So we did a lot of reading and comparing and I got a Canon SX740.  Now I'm trying to learn all the new features.  My previous one was an Elph and it was much simpler...  But this one has a 40x optical zoom - it's crazy.
Ginger and I graduated from the Novice Rally-O class yesterday.  We did an actual course and the instructor graded us like they would in competition.  You start with 100 points and deductions are taken for errors.  We got a 90 the first time and a 93 the second time.  She was so awesome!  We start the Intermediate class next weekend.

Be excellent to each other!


----------



## Betty Blast

Good morning! It's chilly and we may have snow on Halloween. Squirrels have been going nuts over the walnut tree in my backyard.


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Good Morning and Happy Monday !!

We made it down to the freezing mark (chill factor 27) overnight, but the wind stopped and it is warming up fast. Beautiful desert morning. I have a bookcase that is solely flower, tree, butterfly guides, atlases, history and geology books that I have bought during my travels and I plan to relive some past adventures going through them.

Have a great day and week


----------



## crebel

Good morning.  It is 3 a.m. and I am awake already because my joints are unhappy with the change in weather.  It's a **@@#$%!! winter wonderland outside my house -- on the 29th of October.  This is nuts.


----------



## loonlover

Good morning.

We're to be gloomy again today with rain moving in this evening and continuing until early Thursday morning. Shortly after the rain ends, it is supposed to drop below the freezing mark. But snow this early? Ugh!

The allergist's office finally called yesterday about my referral to them. I have an appointment next Tuesday. It has been many a year since I had allergy tests. I was treated by an allergist in Kansas, even while living in Nevada and Ontario. But when I told him I was moving to Arkansas, he said he could give me some recommendations for a doctor here, but he would no longer provide treatment as that was one of the worst places I could move. But I have had fewer problems here than anywhere else I have lived. I am going no to hopefully get more info about the reaction to the insect bite and whether there are things I can do to avoid further issues. Other than stay out of the yard completely, that is.

Must get out today to get a few groceries. Other than that, just normal household chores on our agenda.

Hope your day goes well. Stay warm and safe.


----------



## Andra

Good morning.
It was 52 and wet this morning. We have thunderstorms in the forecast for the next two days. I am hoping that we don't get a whole lot of ugly weather tonight. We have tickets to a special showing of _Hocus Pocus_ with special guest Kathy Najimy. I usually watch that movie on Halloween while hiding upstairs from trick-or-treaters. Guess this year I'll watch _Nightmare Before Christmas_ instead.

Stay warm and dry everyone.


----------



## Annalog

Good morning from southern Arizona. It is currently a sunny 47°F and headed to 75°F. The weather forecast for the next two weeks is lows around freezing and sunny highs in the mid 60s and 70s.

Yesterday DH and I each received great reports from the dentist. We have appointments again in six months. After leaving the dentist, I phoned to see if my new glasses had arrived. (DH got his last week.) I was told that mine had just arrived and needed to be checked out before I could pick them up. DH and I stopped a Michael's but didn't find anything we wanted. I was looking for a Christmas ornament for our family's Thanksgiving ornament exchange but I think that I will be making one instead. DH and I bought some great ones last week at JoAnn's and another store but came up one ornament short.

I will be working 1pm to 10 pm on Halloween. I will be looking for the plastic totes that we packed our costumes in. I think that I will be Mickey Mouse as the Scorcerer's Apprentice this year. I will probably wear the newer one that I made for running in instead of the older felt one from when I worked a desk job. The newer one is cooler to wear and easier to clean.



NapCat (retired) said:


> ...
> Anna: Rant Away...It would break your heart to see the (irreparable) vandalism in the National Parks...


NapCat, you are correct. That kind of vandalism is truly heartbreaking. The vandalism where I work is just replaceable stuff. I don't understand why some people do the awful things that they do.

Hope your day is wonderful. be excellent to each other.


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Good Morning

Winter has come to the desert. Overnight temperature was 27 with chill factor around 20....brrrr, we are headed to sunny 60, but also some high winds meaning more brrr. The robins usually show up with the first freeze...I have lots of juicy berries in the trees and bushes for them,

Keep warm and have a great day


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Good Morning

Pretty much the same weather as yesterday....and I am off to the Wildlife Refuge, doubt if we will have many visitors, but I have some projects to work on.

Have a great day


----------



## Andra

Good morning!
44 and damp in Austin right now.  We have more rain in the forecast, but at least it wasn't raining when I drove in.  The event last night was pretty awesome.  But we didn't stay for the whole movie.  We got through my favorite two parts and then called it a night.  I can finish watching it later.  
I think today will be a little rough after only 6 hours of sleep last night.
Be excellent to each other!


----------



## loonlover

Good morning.

Moving a little slow this morning as the sinuses decided to make their presence known. II is just about over his bout, so guess it was my turn.

Over 2 1/4 inches of rain fell overnight. Funny, the prediction was for less than an inch over the period of time it was to rain. We're in the 50s today with a slight respite from rainfall for the rest of the morning. Supposed to starts again around 1 PM through around 1 AM. Looking forward to some sunshine tomorrow.

Not sure what we'll do today since neither of us are feeling our best. But, I did at least plan simple meals for the day. 

Hope everyone has a good day.


----------



## loonlover

Good morning.

38 degrees heading to a high of only 45 or so with partly cloudy skies. We have our first freeze warning in effect for tonight. 

II has a dental appointment this morning, then I think we'll have lunch out. Other than that, no definitive plans for the day. 

Hope your day is wonderful.


----------



## Betty Blast

Happy Halloween! It may be the coldest Halloween ever here. The squirrels are still out and about.


----------



## crebel

Good morning and Happy Halloween!  I can recall lots of cold Halloween/Trick or Treating nights.  I don't recall any with snow on the ground.

I think I'll dress up as an old, grey-haired, fat woman.  Easiest costume ever ...

Everyone stay safe and happy.


----------



## Andra

Happy Halloween!
It was 34 in Austin this morning, but at least it was dry.
I've been on the phone with Amazon regarding my new Fire 10 that was delivered yesterday.  You know it didn't go well when the outcome of the call was "We'll send a replacement."  I don't remember the last time I was this frustrated with a piece of hardware.  But I can't whack it with a hammer because I have to send it back...

Stay safe and warm.


----------



## NapCat (retired)




----------



## Nina Huffney

Turned in early last night and got started on party prep right after waking & abluting. Just realized it's after 1 in the afternoon and I've yet to eat today. This may not seem like a big deal, but Partner says my 'hangry' state can be terrifying!

Whatever your plans, I hope you all have an enjoyable All Hallow's Eve.


----------



## loonlover

Good morning.

28 degrees but we're heading to 55 with sunny skies.

I was up really early (4 AM), unable to breathe due to the worst allergy attack (with respiratory issues) I've had in 2-3 years. May be an interesting weekend as I am not supposed to take an antihistamine for 72 hours before the appointment with the allergist. He may decide I need to be checked for more than just questions about the insect bite reaction. 

I know we went out for lunch yesterday, but I think we're going to do that again today. It has been awhile since we went out for catfish on a Friday. Didn't get any argument from II when I mentioned doing it today.

Hope everyone's weekend gets off to a good start.


----------



## crebel

Good morning!  It looks to be a dreary day, but it will warm up enough (40) that the precipitation will be rain and not more snow.

Catfish - YUM!  I love it for breakfast, lunch or supper.

Everyone stay safe and happy.


----------



## Andra

Happy Friday!!
Alexa said it was 31 when I got up at 5AM.  All the cars at the office that were in the parking lot overnight had frosty windows.  The sun is shining though - it might warm up.  I haven't looked 

Be excellent to each other!


----------



## Annalog

Good morning from southern Arizona. The photos below were taken after 9 pm at work last night near the end of a very long day.

















Substitute black running leggings and add white gloves and this is the outfit that I wore for my first RunDisney race (Tinkerbell Half Marathon 2014 at Disneyland) and my first RunDisney race at Disney World (5 K of Dopey Challenge 2016). This is a streamlined version of a costume that I made many years earlier when I worked at a desk job and wore again at work at Walmart on Halloween 2016, shown in the photo below.










Hope your day is wonderful. Be excellent to each other.


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Good Morning

Wonderful fall weather for the next two weeks....nights in the 40s; days in the 70s. Hopefully I will get lots of deadwooding done. Goodness, it is November already. Prepare for the "Advertising Season"...Blah.

Hope everyone has fun weekend plans.

Anna: You are looking wonderful ! Thanks for sharing those photos.


----------



## loonlover

Good morning.

We're at 30 degrees this morning with an expected high in the 50s and sunny skies.

II working 3-11 today. Not sure I'll get much housework done while he is gone. I'm feeling better, but I'm still pretty congested. Spent most of the night on the couch so I could breathe. But, I do think I'm on the mend and maybe I'll at least get the vacuum out.

Hope you're having a good weekend.


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Good Morning

Beautiful day in the desert....nuf said !!

LL: Skip the vacuuming and take care of yourself


----------



## loonlover

Good morning.

Looks like another lovely day in store once it warms up.

No plans for the day even though there are lots of things I could be doing.

Hope everyone has a peaceful Sunday.


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Good Morning

Beautiful in the desert today

Hope everyone is having a restful Sunday.


----------



## loonlover

Good morning.

A little chilly this morning but will warm up to be fairly pleasant this afternoon.

We have one errand to run today, and I have some laundry to do. Otherwise, no particular plans. Maybe II can get out to his shop again for a while.

Have a good day.


----------



## Andra

Good morning!  It was 54 this morning and the high is supposed to be in the 80s.  THIS was the kind of weather I was expecting back in October - not the freezing stuff.
I've got Commission Meetings this week so I'll be busy until Thursday afternoon.
Have a wonderful day.


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Good Morning

The robins are here !! The Robins are here !!










I am spending the day trying to straighten out a health insurance application for MediGap....evil people, evil company.

Hope everyone's week is off to a good start.


----------



## Andra

Good morning.  We are starting out the day kind of cloudy and 66.  There is a 40% chance of rain later today.
I had to put tires on the Camaro yesterday - not really what I planned when I went to have them balance the old tires.  I've gone back to Pirelli and this tire is supposed to be better on wet roads than the Nitto Motivos that were on there.  The Nitto tires were supposed to get 60,000 miles and I barely got 40,000.  Luckily Discount Tire is really good about giving credit when the tires don't perform per the manufacturer's warranty.

Have an amazing day!


----------



## loonlover

Good morning.

We're supposed to have sunny skies today, but I'm not seeing them yet.

Finally the day for the allergy doctor appointment. I have my list of questions and the denial for the Epi-pen that says I must try 1 other drug for the condition that is covered under my plan. So I'm hoping the allergy doctor will be able to prescribe the other epinephrine auto-injector they cite and we'll go from there. I'm also going to be so glad to be able to take antihistamine again. This not being able to take it for 3 days before the appointment has sure slowed the recovery from this allergy attack. 

NapCat- hope you were able to get your problem resolved. Having worked for the Medicare contractor and still having trouble interpreting parts of Medicare, I really wonder how those with less exposure are ever able to navigate the system.

Hope everyone's day goes well.


----------



## crebel

Good morning.  It is a cool but sunny day here.  I have already been to the grocery store, pharmacy, sub sandwich shop, and also stopped to vote.

It is time to relax for a bit and enjoy my sub for "brunch".

Everyone have a safe and happy day and VOTE in any local or state elections happening in your area!


----------



## Annalog

Good morning from southern Arizona. The weather is beautiful. 

DH had his Medicare Wellness Check (annual physical). He is feeling well and all his blood work tests came back normal. However, he needs to go in for a sonogram due to blood cells seen in the urine test and they are making an appointment for a colonoscopy due to blood identified in the stool test. There is probably nothing serious but it is good to catch problems early.

Hope your day is wonderful. Be excellent to each other.


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Good Morning

Gotta' brag about our lovely weather....just gorgeous and the roses have re-bloomed !! Gardening and Napping is on the agenda.










Hope everyone is having a good week.

No LL, it did not go well with AARP: After three months of "processing", without my knowledge or permission, they tripled my quoted premium which was deducted from my checking account. They also backdated the effective date, sending me an "overdue" bill for $1400.00 A very kind and sympathetic agent helped me cancel out of the whole thing and supposedly my money will be refunded. Sheesh...Our Healthcare system is genocide for the Baby Boomer Generation.....


----------



## Andra

Good morning!  We have temps in the 60s with dampness hanging around...  It's kind of ugly.
I am off to an early start because of our meetings.
Big news for Texas Parks and Wildlife today - Prop 5 passed!!  That will allow the Texas sporting goods sales tax to come to us instead of being used to balance the budget.  We might actually be able to get out in front of some small repairs before they turn into large repairs.

Have a wonderful day.


----------



## loonlover

Good morning.

We're heading to a high of 70 today with a little rain (the thunderstorm has arrived) this morning and more arriving late this evening. That will stick around until mid-afternoon tomorrow with temps dropping during the day tomorrow. At least the rain should be gone before the freezing temps arrive early Friday morning.

II working tonight. I have a haircut scheduled this morning.

A good visit with the allergist yesterday, although it is too early to do testing yet. That is scheduled for mid-December, then allergy shots may be part of the plan. I'll be able to do yard work as long as I protect my feet. Ankle and mid-calf high gardening boots have been ordered. And, if the prescription ever gets to the pharmacy and is written correctly, I will have a generic auto-epinephrine injector pen in hand with a copay of $7. So much to go through these days to get what you need. If my PCP had written the prescription stating a generic could be substituted I would have had one the first time.

Now all I have to do is hope my head clears a little more before tomorrow night's concert.

Hope everyone enjoys their Wednesday.


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Good Morning

I am off to the Wildlife Refuge where we have a perfect day on queue. If I have backup, I hope to do some "roaming". (Travel throughout the Refuge chatting with visitors). Great fun for all !

Have a wonderful day.

Andra: Congratulations on Prop 5 !!


----------



## crebel

Good morning and brrrrrrrrr!  It is a brisk 19 degrees this morning on its way to a balmy 30 ...

DH and I were outside watching a fairly large buck just laying in our yard.  We were concerned he was hurt because he just kept looking at us and did not run off even after DH started his car.  DH got one picture with his phone, then we watched from inside while the car was warming up.  About ten minutes later the buck did stand and DH got another picture and just a minute or so later, the buck finally turned and bounded over the fence into the pasture.  I no longer have a photo account to share the pictures, darn it!  He was so majestic, calm, and was practically posing!  A great start to the day.  Watching wildlife is one of the joys of living with a large yard next to cornfields on the outskirts of town.

Everyone have a safe and happy day.


----------



## loonlover

Good morning.

We're in for a wet day but at least the temperatures are not supposed to drop until after the rain has left the area. It will be cold in the morning at 29, but that beats the above mentioned of 19.

Casting Crowns and 2 other bands in concert tonight. End time should be around 10:30 so I should be home before midnight. Then, I'm off for another 3 weeks.

Not planning on doing much today except getting ready for work.

Hope everyone has a lovely day.


----------



## AshleyOw

Good morning!

Today I overslept and had to RUN to my work. Hope you had a slower morning  

But I am full of optimism that this day will be wonderful.


----------



## Nina Huffney

This gray November a.m., as I stood on the front stoop watching Partner head out for the day, I felt the urge to bust out a verse of _



_. But I contained my warblings because I'm considerate that way. 

For breakfast, I nibbled on some club crackers with summer sausage and Trader Joe's 'Pub Cheese' spread. I'm kicking myself for not taking it outside to enjoy on the deck since it was so picnic-able. Then again, I might have had to fight off the squirrels!


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Good Morning and Welcome to AshleyOw

I had a wonderful day at "work" yesterday, then ran into "town" for groceries. I also picked up some bedding plants, so today I will be digging in the dirt. Absolutely beautiful weather.

Hope everyone is having a good week.


----------



## loonlover

Good morning.

30 degrees with an expected high of 48. 

II staying a little longer at work this morning. His relief is taking radiation treatments and had one scheduled for early today. So II will sleep for a while once he gets home, then is off tonight but works tomorrow night. Sounds like some quiet time for me.

I need to make a trip to Fresh Market to take advantage of one of their sales. Otherwise, I plan on doing only what I feel like doing.

Easy show last night. I got lots of reading done and was home by a little after 11:30.

And I picked up my prescription for the generic Epi-pen yesterday so I do have some protection now. I still plan on being very careful and properly shod when venturing into the yard.

Hope your day goes well and your weekend gets off to a good start.


----------



## Annalog

Good morning from southern Arizona. 

The following is happy for a sad reason. Yesterday I received, completed, and turned in the final paperwork to receive my portion of the inherited IRA that was from my mom. I was told that it would be in my account inside a week. Today, when I arrive at work I will be giving my 2 week notice. I will NOT be working another Thanksgiving at Walmart. I WILL be able to attend the final Thanksgiving dinner at my mom's house. We will be thankful for having had such a wonderful person in our lives for as long as we did. We will be thankful that she is no longer in pain and died as peacefully as she did and on her own terms.

Currently, November 22nd is my last scheduled work day. I will be retired on November 23rd. I don't have to wait for Social Security that starts in March. I will be able to help my sister get the house ready for the arrival of family for Thanksgiving. I will be able to run the 5K Turkey Trot race in Gilbert with my daughter and youngest granddaughter. I will eat Thanksgiving dinner with all the family that can make it to Tucson. I can help my husband deal with things on his side of the family. I can help my sister prepare for and recover from her knee replacement surgery scheduled for mid December. I can help get my mom's house ready to go on the market in . DH and I will get ready to sell our house as soon as possible. We will be moving to Gilbert as soon as possible, probably before our house is sold. The next chapter of our lives together will begin.

Hope your day is wonderful. Be excellent to each other.


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Good Morning and Happy Friday to all.

Another beautiful day and I have been outside since sunrise.

Have a great day and I hope everyone has fun weekend plans.

Wonderful news Anna...Happy Retirement !


----------



## loonlover

Congratulations, Anna. Hope you enjoy the next phase of your life.

Good morning.

Cold again but we'll warm up more today and the overnight temps will not be quite so bad for the next couple of days. That will change by Tuesday, however.

II working tonight so feeding us is about all I have in the plans for today. He'll have a few days off after tonight so maybe we'll get back into a routine again for a few days. I certainly need to do a whole bunch of routine chores. 

Hope you're spending your weekend relaxing, having a little fun, and enjoying friends and family.


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Good Morning

Sunny 80s with no wind....it is so quiet it is eerie. I got some windows washed yesterday and hope to finish today.

Hope everyone is having a wonderful weekend.


----------



## Andra

Good morning! It is 50 degrees and sunny in Marble Falls where we have been camping since Friday. It should be another beautiful day. 
We don't really have any firm plans, but I want to wander around and experiment with my camera. We are right on the edge of a lake and have some lovely scenery.
I also need to finish moving some things around in the trailer. We don't use some items, so they are coming out. And some rarely-used kitchen items are being relegated to the cabinet in the bedroom.
Have an awesome day.


----------



## loonlover

Good morning.

We'll be a little warmer today with an expected high of 68. And, of course, I decided today would be the day to fix a big pot of chili. Oh well, those are still my plans.

I'll be making a grocery run while II sleeps this morning. Neither of us are working the next 3 days so hopefully we can get caught up on some things around the house. Between my episode a few weeks ago, a weekend trip, then both of us dealing with allergy woes, the house could sure use some attention.

Hope everyone has a peaceful Sunday.


----------



## crebel

Good morning and Happy 244th Birthday to the United States Marine Corp!

We had our high temperature of 43 degrees around 8:30 this morning and have dropped to 36 already.  An inch or so of snow is predicted for tonight.  I'm looking forward to a few days of warmer weather in Las Vegas next week with DH!

Everyone have a safe and happy day.


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Good Morning

Our delightful weather continues ! I finished washing windows yesterday and plan to wash/wax the car today....sure hope I do not bring on a storm !!

Hope everyone is having a restful Sunday


----------



## loonlover

Good morning.

51 with rain this morning. A slight chance of a wintry mix this evening before turning partly cloudy overnight.

Laundry and other assorted chores are what should happen today. All I have to do is make myself get up and get doing.

Hope everyone's week is off to a good start.


----------



## crebel

Good morning.  Thank you to all veterans for their service.

It is snowing here as I type.  The ground is not covered yet, but it is coming down at a pretty good clip.  I'll see what the roads are like when I leave for a routine Dr. visit in about an hour.

Everyone have a safe and happy day.


----------



## Betty Blast

Congratulations on your retirement, Anna! Thanks to all of the veterans for their service. It's a dark and icy day here.


----------



## Annalog

Good morning from southern Arizona. 

Thank you for the retirement congratulations. This final two weeks at work will probably go both quickly and very slowly. 

Saturday I took my GF butterscotch brownies to the IFS reunion of people who worked at the Tucson office of IIS / Avalon / IFS. The reunion was triggered by the closing of the Tucson office. I was happy to learn that no one was laid off in the office closing. The people still working there will be able to work from home when not traveling. It was great to see people who I hadn't seen in a long time.

Sunday I walked the 5K at the Everyone Runs / Everyone Walks Veterans Day Half Marathon. Last year, a group of soldiers stationed in Iraq ran the half marathon virtually with us in Tucson. Yesterday, one of the captains from that group came from Georgia to run the half marathon here. He presented a framed memento to the race director who will have it on display at the future races. I was fortunate to have a chance to chat with this young gentleman after the race. He said that our course from the Old Tucson Studios parking lot toward the Desert Museum and back was much tougher than the course they set up in Iraq (multiple laps around their base).

The first three finishers in this half marathon were women. The first two had previously qualified for the Olympic trials February 2020. The first male finisher was one of several runners who ran a trail half marathon on Saturday and had the shortest total time for the two half marathons that were part of a new challenge, Trail to Tarmac. Team Hoyt was also there. It was a wonderful event.

Hope your day is wonderful. Be excellent to each other.


----------



## NapCat (retired)

_Don't forget to remember_


----------



## crebel

Good morning!  It is a downright COLD 1 degree here this morning and will warm up to 20.

My small carry-on bag is packed already to leave for a few days in Vegas tomorrow morning.  I'm looking forward to the short get-away while DH is in meetings.  One of our restaurant stops this time is an all-you-can-eat conveyor belt sushi bar called Konbea Belt Sushi - anyone been there?  I'll try not to get too carried away!

Good reports at the doctor yesterday and my home blood pressure cuff I took along to check calibration was only 1 point different from the office equipment.

Everyone have a safe and happy day.  I'll report back in this weekend.


----------



## loonlover

Good morning.

We're positively balmy compared to Crebel this morning. The lowest I've seen is 20 and our high will be clear up to 38. One inch of rain fell yesterday. We're sure glad the temps didn't fall until it was out of the area.

II has a haircut this afternoon. It is the only reason either of us will be getting out. There is a package coming that has to be signed for so it depends on what time the mail gets here whether we both get out. Otherwise, the only thing I'll do is some more housework.

Crebel, safe travels and enjoy yourself.

Everyone, have a good day, even those who are having Monday on a Tuesday.


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Good Morning

We have perfect weather lined up in Southern Nevada for CREBEL's visit. Sunny, Mid 70's with light wind. Autumn colors in the mountains. Enjoy !!

I am off for my weekly Post Office/Dump run, then putz in the garden a bit...small brightly colored leaves falling...very Zen.

Hope everyone is having a good day.


----------



## Annalog

Good afternoon from southern Arizona. Shortly before I left work last night I checked the schedule for Thanksgiving week and it appears that someone forgot to take me off of it before approving it. My first activity after I clock in will be notifying management of that mistake. I guess they were sincere in not wanting me to go! 

I hope your day is wonderful. Be excellent to each other.


----------



## loonlover

Good morning.

16 degrees with an expected high of 46 with mostly sunny skies. It looks like this will be the only morning for temps this cold.

We have no plans to venture out today. Lots of things to keep us occupied here at home.

Hope everyone has a good day.


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Good Morning

I am off to the Wildlife Refuge where we are expecting a beautiful day and hopefully lots of visitors.

Safe Travels, Crebel, warm weather awaits you !!


----------



## loonlover

Good morning.

We stayed above freezing last night and have an expected high in the mid 40s today with sunny skies.

I have a doctor's appointment in Hot Springs this morning. I gave up on the huge specialty clinic in Little Rock, it always felt like you were part of an assembly line when seeing a physician there. Hoping a little smaller clinic will be a better fit.

II then works 3-11 today. I'll spend my time on housework.

Enjoy your day.


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Good Morning

Lovely day with a few clouds and temperatures heading to the 70s.....should be delightful for visiting Iowans !! I have not given too much thought on chores after filling the bird feeders. Maybe I will take my Kindle, sit outside and not do any chores....hmmm

Have a great day !


----------



## Andra

Happy Friday!  It's 38 in Austin this morning, but the sun is shining and we are heading to the mid 60s by the end of the day.
I've had one of those weeks where everything is more difficult than it should be - and some major stuff has messed up at work.  I'm even more glad than usual that it's Friday.  I plan to turn my brain off at the end of the day and not turn it back on until Sunday.
I hope all of you in colder climates are staying warm.
Have a great weekend!


----------



## loonlover

Good morning.

We're at 29 degrees and heading to the mid 50s. I'll take it.

Yesterday's doctor's visit went well. The drive down takes about 45 minutes. I checked in, they called me back and the nurse took my history. We waited no more than 5 minutes before the doctor came in. I never even opened my Kindle while we were there. So you'd have to say we were pleased with the way the clinic was run and with the physician.

Not sure what we'll get up to today. Yard work needs to be done, but, so far I haven't been able to make myself do any.

Hope your weekend gets off to a good start after having a wonderful Friday.


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Good Morning

Sunny 74 and no wind in a colorful desert-scape....this time of year makes those triple digit summers worth while. My Christmas cactus are in bloom which is always a thrill for me...










...and I am roasting some coffee (Blue Bali Moon) in anticipation of having company this weekend.

Happy Friday All !!


----------



## loonlover

Beautiful cactus, NapCat.

Good morning.

Frost on the windshield this morning. So glad I don't have to be out early very often anymore.

We have tickets to see Tedeschi Trucks at Robinson Center in Little Rock tonight. I don't think I have attended a show since going to Memphis to see Straight, No Chaser 4 years ago. Although we're going because II wants to see this group, I am looking forward to actually sitting in an audience, for once, and not at the arena.

Hope your weekend is going well.


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Good Morning

Clear 70s with the wind chimes just barely ringing. The ground is covered with red, yellow and green leaves.....not very desert-like, but beautiful. In-between dead-wooding, I hope to start a little production line for holiday cheesecakes (Irish-cream/Cappuccino).

Hope everyone is having a great weekend.


----------



## loonlover

Good morning.

Enjoyed parts of the show last night. It isn't my favorite genre so some numbers didn't do much for me. And, there were those who decided it didn't matter if other people couldn't see the stage, they had the right to stand up and act the fool. I know I've become an old fuddy duddy, but I also don't comprehend the people who arrive after the show starts. And then, have to go back out 5 minutes after they get to their seats. So, the highly touted remodel of the venue didn't impress me much, the spot lights from the back of the stage that shone in my eyes every time they were used made me realize I'm probably better off making a little money while working shows than attending. But, I think II really enjoyed himself. And the female trombonist was really amazing. At least I did get to watch all of her solo.

A few routine chores need to be done today, otherwise no major plans.

Hope everyone has a peaceful Sunday.


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Good Morning

Sunny 80s with a light breeze. Just putzin' in the gardens and still baking cheesecakes.
Hope everyone is having a restlful Sunday 

LL: No you are not a "fuddy duddy" audiences are so inconsiderate these days, that a live performance is no longer a special occasion


----------



## crebel

Good morning!  We got home from our wonderful Vegas get-away Saturday night around 7 p.m.  After a quick change of clothes, I immediately began cooking for a Sunday potluck and all-day meeting.  A friend from out of town who had been visiting family in Missouri and was also coming to the Sunday meeting arrived at 8 p.m. to help and spend the night so she wouldn't have hours of driving early the next day.  We made it to our beds around 1 a.m., back up at 6 yesterday morning, out the door by 8 a.m., to back home at 5:30 p.m. and friend on her 2-hour drive to her home.  Whew ...  I was sound asleep in my own bed by 8.

We had such a fun time in Vegas.  As NapCat promised, the weather was perfect!  I did lots of walking when DH was in his conference and more walking with him when he was not.  We ate way too much good food that was hopefully somewhat offset by all the walking.  I normally spend a fair amount of time at the blackjack tables while there, but only spent about an hour over 3 days this time.  I didn't lose any money, but the casino lights were hard on my eyes with my chronic issues and it just wasn't fun as a result (won't stop me from trying again next time!).  We did a little Christmas shopping at some fun stops and I did a lot of reading for pure enjoyment while relaxing in a very comfortable room.

It's good to be home.  The weather here is not as cold as when we left last week, and is more typical November 40s; we even had a little rain yesterday instead of more snow.

Everyone stay safe and happy.  Thanks for all the safe travel good wishes - they worked!


----------



## Annalog

Good morning from central Arizona. This is the first of my two days off from work of my last week before retirement. DH and I arrived at our daughter's house yesterday so that we can do an errand elsewhere in Arizona for DH's sister today. DH drove in his truck and had time to visit. Our daughter gave him the T-shirt quilt that she made from some of his favorite shirts from the past 40 years. It is beautiful and is full of memories. After I clocked out of work yesterday, I first drove to my sister's house to water her plants before eating dinner and then driving here in my car. I had time for a short visit with everyone here. I am looking forward to not having to arrange  things around my crazy work schedule!

I work Wednesday, Thursday, and Friday and then I am retired. The schedule at work no longer has me on the schedule for Thanksgiving week! I will miss most of my coworkers and many of the regular customers. I will miss helping people find what they need for various projects. I will not miss cleaning up messes or creating claims for stolen, damaged, or deliberately destroyed products.

I am looking forward to an equally busy, but more fulfilling and satisfying, retirement.

Hope your day is wonderful. Be excellent to each other.


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Good Morning

Sunny 70s on queue. I got a call late last night asking if I would cover for someone who was sick.....so I am off to the Wildlife Refuge. Whoopee !! It is beautiful in desert autumn colors and lots of migratory birds passing through.

Hope everyone's week is off to a good start.

Anna: I love the T-shirt quilt ! Years ago, when I left the National Park Service, a friend made me a quilt made of NPS Uniforms !! What a special gift of memories !!


----------



## Annalog

Crebel, glad your trip was fun. NapCat, memory quilts are wonderful.

We are having perfect weather for our central eastern Arizona drives. The scenery is gorgeous and we will be taking a different scenic route back. 

Enjoy the day!


----------



## loonlover

Good morning.

We're to hit 70 degrees today with sunny skies.

I could have used a little of that warmth yesterday. Some construction is going on at the arena due to the naming rights change. I sat all day monitoring the main entrance so construction workers could come and go freely. A very easy day spent reading with being cold my only complaint. That decreased once my boss found an electric heater. I signed up to do the same thing Thursday. Not sure how long the project will take, but I figured it wouldn't hurt to do a couple of days this week at least. The worst part of the day was having to be there by 6:30.

II finally got some leaves cleared yesterday. Not sure if we'll work on those again today or find something else to occupy us. I certainly should spend some time being physically active.

Hope everyone has a good day.


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Good Morning

I am headed back to the Refuge again today. Deteriorating weather as a storm heads our way....may even have rain tomorrow.

Have a great day.


----------



## Andra

Good morning!  It's 48 and sunny in Austin right now.  We will get back up in the 70s today.  THIS is the kind of weather we expect to see in November, not that freezing stuff 
DH got a flu shot on Saturday and he is having a reaction to it.  That figures.  I got mine in September and didn't notice anything except a little soreness in my arm.  But he's got the body aches and chills.  I think he plans to stay home with Ginger today.  If that doesn't help him feel better, I don't know what will.

Be excellent to each other!


----------



## crebel

Good morning.  It is a pleasant, sunny, 50s here today.

I did 7 loads of laundry yesterday and have some errands/grocery shopping on the afternoon schedule.  Back to the mundane after vacation!

Everyone have a safe and happy day.


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Good Morning

Cold, Windy and Rainy in the desert, which is really annoying the cats !! (They have never seen rain....HA !).....doubt if I will have many (if any) visitors at the Refuge today. After work I need to run into "town" for groceries and gas for the car. Can't wait for tomorrow, curled up next to the fireplace.

Have a great day.


----------



## loonlover

Good morning.

35 degrees heading to 72 with sunny skies. Rain forecast for tomorrow and into Friday with thunderstorms possible tomorrow evening. I guess it will be a little gloomy sitting at the arena tomorrow. 

II has a dental appointment for prep work on a crown. A stop at one of the grocery stores is planned on the way home. And we'll bring lunch home from somewhere. This grocery store sometimes has barbecued brisket available in their deli. I'm hoping this will be one of those days.

Here's to a good day.


----------



## Andra

Good morning.  It's 62 and foggy in Austin this morning.  We are looking forward to having our already terrible traffic made much worse by a presidential visit this afternoon.  The Secret Service waits until the last minute to post the road closures so planning ahead of time is interesting.
Have a great day!


----------



## crebel

Good morning!  It is currently fair, 48 degrees and heading to 57 before it starts pouring rain late tonight and tomorrow.  At least it's a lovely start to the day.

Everyone stay safe and happy.


----------



## Andra

Good morning.  It's almost 80 degrees in Austin right now.  The rain that was in the forecast has been pushed out again.  Now it's supposed to start tomorrow morning.

I'm glad to report that I was able to get home yesterday without running afoul of the motorcades.  I saw part of it on the toll road, but they were heading south and I was heading north so all was well.  I suspect that things were pretty bad in different parts of the city though.

Have a great day!


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Good Morning

Partly cloudy 50s after our storm yesterday...the desert smells wonderful and colors are brilliant with the dust washed off. I have company coming tomorrow, so will be fussing in preparation.

Hope everyone is having a good week.


----------



## loonlover

Good morning.

50 degrees with rain expected for most of the day.

Construction at the arena may last until March. I was told yesterday I was free to decide what days I wanted to work. I figure I'll come up with some sort of plan for no more than a day or two a week. 

We thought about going out for breakfast this morning, but not really interested in going out in the rain. So, once I've fed  us, we'll decide what chores we might attempt.

Hope everyone has a good day.


----------



## Andra

Happy Friday!!  It's 69 and a little damp this morning.  But the forecast used to say thunderstorms all day, and now it says scattered showers and is down to a 30% chance.  Of course now we are supposed to be wet at Thanksgiving next week.  I'm going to ignore that until we get closer to the day.

Have a wonderful day and a great weekend!


----------



## crebel

Good morning.  It is cloudy and cooler here in the 30s today, but rain has moved out of the area and we should have some sun by afternoon.  I plan a quiet day in anticipation of having the grandkids most of the day and overnight tomorrow.  We may put the Christmas tree up early so they can help decorate and we will make some sort of new craft ornament for this year's addition.

Everyone have a safe and happy day.


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Good Morning

Nippy day with highs only in the 50s, but crystal clear and snow on the mountains !! Beautiful...

I have folks coming over later for G & G (Gossip & Giggles), so am fussing a bit around the house,.

Hope everyone has fun weekend plans.


----------



## Annalog

Good morning from sunny, wet, and snowy Arizona. This morning I drove up out of fog to eat a sunny breakfast with DH. Yesterday my granddaughter sent a photo of a snow angel she made in Flagstaff. Yesterday was the first day of the holiday discount on food for Walmart associates. I did a large food shopping trip for food for our last family Thanksgiving in my mom's house as well as for DH and myself. It was a full shopping basket and the discount came to about $30. I did not buy the turkey or perishables that wouldn't last until Thursday. Today is my last day of work at Walmart. After 10 pm tonight I will be retired! 

Hope your day is wonderful. Be excellent to each other.


----------



## loonlover

Way to go, Anna.  Enjoy your retirement.


----------



## loonlover

Good morning.

The cloudy skies are supposed to clear later, but we'll only warm up to about 49. We received 2 1/4 inches of rain Thursday-Friday.

I vacuumed and mopped plus did some laundry yesterday. Felt like it atoned a little for being lazy earlier in the week. Not sure what we'll do today, although going out for breakfast is enticing.

Hope your weekend is a good one.


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Good Morning

I am off to the Wildlife Refuge. We arranged a field trip for staff and volunteers for a behind-the-scenes tour of Scotty's Castle in Death Valley.....so I will be working alone while the rest are off on an adventure.










Cold this morning and only headed to a high of 50, so I doubt if I will be very busy.

Hope everyone is having a fun weekend.


----------



## loonlover

Good morning.

We are supposed to have sunny skies with a high of around 60.

Hope everyone has a peaceful Sunday.


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Good Morning

Near freezing in the desert this morning and only headed to the 50s, but sunny with only a light wind. I have a couple of leaks in the irrigation lines that I need to fix. It has been a long week, so I plan to spend the rest of the day reading, playing the piano and napping...

Hope everyone is having a restful Sunday.


----------



## loonlover

Good morning.

32 this morning but should warm up nicely into the upper 60s. But rain will arrive during the night.

A couple of chores to finish around the house this morning, then I have to make myself go buy a few groceries and take care of a couple of other errands. I allowed myself to be lazy the last two days, now I must make up for it.

Hope everyone has a good day.


----------



## Annalog

Good morning from southern Arizona. I stayed at my mom's house after my final work day so that I could clean the refrigerator and do a few small tasks to finish getting the house ready for our last Thanksgiving there. I noticed a can of paint and other painting items and realized that DH and I hadn't painted the porch and steps since DH made new steps earlier this year for the 30 year old porch. Yesterday I put the first coat of paint on the steps while DH did repairs on the rest of the porch. Today we will paint the porch and put the second coat on the steps. I also worked on craft activities that need to be completed by Wednesday (Thanksgiving apron for 5K Turkey Trot on Thanksgiving morning and Christmas ornament for ornament exchange after Thanksgiving dinner). I want to finish both craft projects today after the painting project so that I will have Tuesday for food preparation activities while visiting with my sisters.

Hope your day is wonderful. Be excellent to each other.


----------



## crebel

Good morning to all and Congratulations on your retirement, Anna!!

It was a busy weekend with beautiful mild weather. No pre-Christmas decorating was accomplished as other outside jobs were completed and the grandkids "helped" PaPa outside while working off lots of energy that I envy now. It sounds like we should have kept pushing and gotten outside decorating done as we are now expecting a White Thanksgiving, a _really, really_, white Thanksgiving.

I am already thankful we are not travelling, nor is anyone travelling to us for the holiday.

Everyone have a safe and happy day.


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Good Morning

After an overnight low of 27, we have a sunny morning, however there are very high winds in the forecast. Reading next to the fireplace seems to be a good plan for the day.

Congratulation Anna !!


----------



## loonlover

Good morning.

60 degrees heading to 69 with thunderstorms in the forecast. The overnight storms may contain damaging winds. 

I finished my planned chores yesterday. Plus we cleared out some items that had to be moved to fix a problem. Instead of putting them back where all they were doing was taking up space, we donated them. I'm sure we'll find something to fill up that space.

Not much planned for today. Hope everyone has a good day.


----------



## Andra

Good morning. 65 and sunny in Austin today. DH has a doctor's appointment this morning for some back and neck pain. Since he's taken pain meds he can't drive, so I am playing chauffer.
This is going to kink our Thanksgiving plans - not sure how badly yet. I hope it's just a pulled muscle.

Anna, glad to hear retirement is treating you well so far.

Have a great day.


----------



## crebel

Good morning.  It's rainy and not yet cold enough to change to snow.  I'll call that a plus for now.

I have another eye doctor appointment later this morning, I expect another medication change to try and find something more effective.  I already have split pea and ham soup in the pressure cooker and cornbread batter mixed and ready to bake in the cast iron skillet.  Since my sight is affected for hours after a doctor visit and the bright lights of the exam piercing into my brain usually leading to a headache, all I have to do is turn on the oven to complete supper. 

Everyone have a safe and happy day!


----------



## Annalog

Good morning from an overcast and soon to be rainy southern Arizona.

Thanks, everyone!

Crebel, hope the eye exam goes well and the headache isn't too bad. DH dreads his eye exams.

We spent longer painting than planned but the first coat was completed and will be completely dry before it is rained on. Second coat will need to wait until next week. We had an extra errand to run before coming home from Tucson and arrived home after sunset. I went into the craft room to work on the Thanksgiving apron for the Turkey Trot 5K. Over 5.5 hours later, less than halfway through gathering the ruffle, I realized that it was nearly midnight. Why did I decide to add a ruffle? I don't know! At least I know that I can still be a night owl with no sense of time. 

Crafting is on the agenda for this morning and food preparation this afternoon.

Hope your day is wonderful. Be excellent to each other.


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Good Morning

Ice on the birdbaths this morning and cats at the door waiting for warm milk !! Sunny so far, but there is a major storm headed our way bringing snow (gasp) to the desert. I am headed over to the Wildlife Refuge for a going-a-way party for one of our volunteers, then a quick dash to "town" for supplies before the holiday loonies get loose.

Have a great day.


----------



## crebel

Good morning.  It is cloudy and very windy today with gusts up to 50 mph making the temperature feel much cooler than it really is.  We are in this high-wind warning for the rest of the day, but it is dry and we did not get any of the snowstorm that hit the upper part of the state overnight.

My eye doctor appointment went well in that it was purely a pressure check and not the whole boring into my skull with lights check, so no headache and hurrah for that!  Not as great that the 2nd eye drop they had me trying again had zero effect in decreasing the pressure, so on to a 3rd medication for the next 2 months and then check again.  Fingers crossed that Plan C works!

Everyone have a safe and happy day and safe travels if you're heading out for the holidays.


----------



## loonlover

Good morning.

We're at 42 degrees this morning and heading to 55 with some sunshine expected for part of the day at least.

Although I'm not fixing a turkey and dressing meal tomorrow, I do have some food prep planned for today. II works the next 3 nights so we will be having our main meal for supper tomorrow. Otherwise, I'll just be planning on staying quiet this morning and making sure we get fed today.

Safe travels to all those heading out to visit family and friends the next couple of days. 

Enjoy your day.


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Good Morning from the SW desert...

Chill factor of 26, rain/snow and winds to 36 !! Yipe

I am headed to the Refuge where I expect no visitors today.

Those of you traveling, please take care !!


----------



## Andra

Good morning. It's about 50 degrees here today since we had a front blow through last night.
DH has managed to strain/sprain/inflame a muscle in his back and is not interested in sitting in the truck for 3 hours today. So we are staying home for Thanksgiving.
Everybody stay warm and safe.


----------



## Annalog

Good morning from southern Arizona. 

Crebel, hope med 3 works! Andra, hope DH's back feels better soon.

Granddaughter at NAU got a ride to Phoenix yesterday since her Wednesday class was cancelled instead of taking the shuttle today. She got out of there before the storm scheduled to hit today. I finished my apron and the ornaments yesterday and DH and I are eating at McDonald's on our way to our daughter's house. I premeasured and packed most of the ingredients to make GF butterscotch brownies. We need to buy a couple dozen eggs. I also packed my GF flours as I will be making GF Pecan Pie Bars from a recipe I found on the internet. I am hoping that it will become a new traditional family desert. After the 5K tomorrow, we are all driving to Tucson for Thanksgiving dinner.

For those traveling, hope you enjoy the journey and arrive safely. Everyone, enjoy the holidays.

Hope your day is wonderful. Be excellent to each other.


----------



## A.G. Richards

Good morning, everyone!

It's cold but bright here in London, which is the kind of winter's day I like and fine by me. Much, much better than the heavy gloom and rain that we've been having recently.


----------



## Annalog

Happy Thanksgiving!

Good morning from Arizona. It is cloudy and rainy in central and southern Arizona with temperatures in the 50s and headed to the 60s. It is currently not raining in Gilbert but there is predicted to be rain during the Turkey Trot 5K. I brought enough clear ponchos for the entire team. I bought them on clearance for 50 cents each. After the race I will make GF pecan pie bars to go with the GF butterscotch brownies that I made yesterday.

I didn't get to make them last night because our daughter took us to both get new phones! My old phone was new enough to get a rebate.

After the race and cooking, we are driving in a couple cars for various family gatherings. We have a lot to be thankful for, most especially family and friends.

I hope everyone has a wonderful day. Be thankful for and excellent to each other.


----------



## crebel

Good morning and Happy Thanksgiving to all from America.  May the blessings for which you are thankful be too many to count.


----------



## loonlover

Good morning and Happy Thanksgiving. 

Amidst all the turmoil in the world it is good to spend a day appreciating all the good things in life.


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Good Morning

Near freezing in the desert with rain/snow/wind in the forecast....brrr

I work at a Fish & Wildlife Refuge. Many of our volunteers stay on site in RVs and we have a "Bunkhouse" (actually a very nice 5 bedroom manufactured home) where visiting scientists stay. We are planning a full dinner with all the trimmings. Should be over a dozen folks.

At home I rarely cook a large meal for myself anymore, however, I do roast a small, cheap turkey (so the house smells festive), stuff it with tuna fish and serve it to the cats (outdoor cats) in thanks for all the enjoyment they give me throughout the year !!


----------



## loonlover

Good morning.

We're at 44 degrees heading to about 52 for a high. Rain during the day taken out of the forecast, but supposed to be rainy overnight with thunderstorms tomorrow.

WWE at the arena tonight. It is one of the house shows so a crowd of only 3,000 or so is expected. I shouldn't be very busy and should be home no later than 11:30.

I don't plan on doing much today until time to get ready for work. 

Don't let the shopping frenzy get too out of hand today. Have a safe and pleasant day.


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Good Morning

Chill factor of 27 with rain/snow in the desert. We had a delightful Thanksgiving meal last night with lots of good conversation and laughs.

Today is the goofiest day in all of mankind's stay on this planet.....that, of course is Black Friday ! I will not venture past my gates, but will follow the absurdity on-line.

Hope everyone had a wonderful Thanksgiving


----------



## crebel

Good afternoon.  You couldn't pay me to shop today *shudder*.  There is some ice outside, but roads are fine (DH went in to work for a bit).  Getting started on the Christmas decorating but not pushing too hard.  Watching Hawkeye football at the present time and being thankful we are not at the game this year in Lincoln, NE - the weather is kind of nasty there.

Everyone stay safe and happy.


----------



## loonlover

Good morning. 

It warmed up overnight which was supposed to bring thunderstorms, but the window for those occurring has narrowed. Maybe we'll get lucky and they will bypass us.

Keeping quiet this morning so II can get a little sleep. I really have no plans even after he arises. Last night was an easy night with only 2 calls. A small crowd contributed to that, I'm sure. I have 4 days off, then work a welding trade show. 

Hope everyone is having a good weekend and has recovered from the food and shopping frenzies of the past couple of days.


----------



## Andra

Good morning!
After decent weather in Austin for Thanksgiving, yesterday was cold and wet and icky. We sat in front of the fire all day! Today we are back in the 70s but it is still damp. I have flannel sheets on the bed, but they are too warm for me when the days are 70+. I am going back to regular sheets and will just add blankets as needed.
DH is starting to feel better. He's been careful to sit with his back straight and we have rearranged his desk here at home so he's closer to his monitors and does't slouch. I think his chair still needs some adjusting though.
I've got a snuggly puppy on my lap and a new book on my Kindle. Life is good.
Everyone be safe and stay warm.


----------



## crebel

Good morning.  It is drizzly here but supposed to warm up to the 50s with a little bit of sun this afternoon.

Holiday decorating continues, meals are still pick-your-own leftovers from the fridge or freezer, and I'm still avoiding the ravening hordes and all shopping until sometime next week.

Everyone stay safe and happy!


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Good Morning

The desert is stunning with bright sun and blue skies !! The recent rains have washed all the dust off the mountains and vegetation making them bright and colorful !! Snow on the mountains !!

Now if only that 18 degree chill factor would rise.......

Hope everyone is having a fun and safe weekend.


----------



## Nina Huffney

Barreling in to say 'Good Morning' just in the nick of time as it's 11:45 am here.  

Today's breakfast was a turkey sandwich I slapped together, myself, since Partner was wrapped up in watching Elf. In fact, he was so distracted, I was able to wash it down with the tumbler of coffee he'd carefully prepared then promptly forgot all about. WIN FOR ME!

I hope all here are having a fine post-Thanksgiving day.


----------



## loonlover

Good morning.

42 degrees with an expected high of 49. We'll be down to freezing overnight.

II working 3-11 today. I plan on putting out some Christmas decorations and a couple of other household chores. I never lack for something to keep myself occupied while he is at work.

Hope everyone has a peaceful Sunday.


----------



## crebel

Good morning.  There's a little sleet out there today, a lot of wind, and we have already had our high of 36 for the day and will be dropping into the 20's.  There is supposed to be some sunshine this afternoon!

This morning I have been watching a little field mouse run back and forth in the basement man cave.  *sigh*  It's one of the disadvantages to no longer having a house cat.  A live trap with peanut butter is now set and once caught it will be released out in the neighboring field.

Everyone have a safe and happy day.


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Good Morning and










Cloudy and 40 in the desert. I have some outdoor work that has to be done, but once finished, I will spend the rest of the day curled up next to the fireplace.

Hope everyone is having a restful Sunday


----------



## crebel

Good morning.  Partly sunny, dry, and hovering around 30 degrees for the day.  Typical December weather!

Everyone have a safe and happy day.


----------



## loonlover

Good morning.

It was 30 degrees when I awoke. Has made it up to 42 with an expected high of 52. The winds are not nearly as strong as they were yesterday.

We went out for breakfast this morning. The day may or may not be productive, but it will be a sad one. We will be taking the 12 year old cat to the vet later to have her put down as here health problems have become more severe. We have had a cat in the house constantly since 1981 or 1982. There will be some adjustments to be made.

Hope everyone has a good day. Ours will be bittersweet, I'm sure.


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Good Morning

Partly cloudy 50s in the desert. It smells wonderful outside as everything is still wet, but as I do not like soggy paws, I will stay inside working on de-cluttering projects.

Have a great week !


----------



## Annalog

Good morning from southern Arizona. It is currently 37°F outside and is headed to a sunny 66°F.

LL, many hugs to you and II. It is so difficult to make that decision. 

Very long post covering Thanksgiving through yesterday. I had tried to post a couple days ago but lost what I typed and gave up.

After a fun Turkey Trot race that had great shirts and an amazing finisher medal, I made the GF pecan pie bars and then we drove to Tucson. DH and I drove to my mom's house. My daughter did as well but then her daughters drove to their other grandmother's house for a mid-day Thanksgiving dinner. My nephews families also attended other earlier Thanksgiving celebrations.

My daughter and I helped my two sisters and brother-in-law with remaining meal preparations such as peeling two bags of potatoes for enough mashed potatoes for 23 people. The turkey was done over an hour early. My daughter looked on her phone what to do (let turkey cool for 20 minutes while continuing to baste it and then cover with foil and wrap with towels to keep it warm - it worked perfectly!). She then kept us all entertained by reading about other possible Thanksgiving disasters that we were thankful we didn't have. 

Those adults who weren't involved in the meal prep were either moving furniture in the living room and setting up the three tables to make one long table that ran from the dining room wall well into the living room or keeping an eye on the younger kids and alternating which dog got to be out with the people. (My sister from California had brought her long haired Chihuahua and my nephew from Las Vegas had brought their older poodle.) The long table was set for 18 and a small folding kids table was set for 3. (It just fit next to the picture window between the sofa and the long table.) That totals 21. The one year old either sat on a parents lap or wandered around practicing her newly acquired walking skill. The final adult had to work until 7 pm and arrived after the table had mostly cleared and many had moved to the sofas. 

There were video phone calls from remote family members who could not make it this year. These were from California, Canada, and Scotland.

We did our traditional Christmas ornament exchange where we each bring a wrapped ornament. Number cards that my mom had made years ago were passed out by one of the younger kids. We each picked a wrapped package, either from the table or stealing one from someone holding one. The person whose package was stolen either stole another one or took one off the table. Little kids were given the opportunity to be safe from theft but none of them chose that option this year. No package could be stolen more than twice or the activity would never end. Some people had a couple numbers as they were participating for someone remotely or for the one year old who was having more fun wandering around. After the last package was chosen, we opened them, again in number order, and recording photos were taken. One three-way ornament exchange occurred and everyone was happy. It was amazing how many people received an ornament that had special meaning for them. For example, my youngest granddaughter brought a NAU ornament and it somehow ended up with the only NAU graduate in the room. I made the ornament that I brought as I couldn't find one that I was happy with but I found some holiday animal buttons that I loved. I used nalbinding to make a white flat disk and croched a green evergreen tree for each side and added the buttons to each side for two different scenes. My youngest granddaughter ended up with that one and she was thrilled. 

My sister then handed out special packages, one for everyone and an additional one for each of the sisters and the widow of our brother. The first were memory angel ornaments with photos specific to the receiver. Most were of the receiver and mom (grandma or great grandma) but my husband received one of his parents who both passed away last year and my sister-in-law and her son had photos of each of them and our brother. Everyone in the room, except for the very young ones, had tears in their eyes. The additional ones were ornament plaques with different photos.

The desserts were wonderful and all homemade. Pumpkin pie, apple caramel pie, lemon meringue pie, macarons in three flavors, GF butterscotch brownies, and GF pecan pie bars. I was told that the pecan pie bars need to become traditional. I need to make some changes to the bar part as it was way too crumbly and didn't work as a bar but it was referred to as "ooey gooey goodness." (Edited to add: I looked up the recipe so that I could add it to Lose It! in order to appropriately track my food over Thanksgiving weekend. "Ooey gooey" was part of the description online as well. Also, after all that I ate that day based on photos of my plates, I figure that I only ate twice as many calories as recommended for me on Thanksgiving and about half that much over the next two days.  I was back to normal eating patterns by Sunday.  No regrets on my eating choices for the feasting holiday! I suspect that my next PAW report will be all NOs.  )

The next day my sister had planned to have all the kids play in her back yard. Since it was rainy, I packed up some origami paper and an old book with fairly simple folds and drove to Tucson. I phoned on the way and learned that the gathering had moved back to my mom's house as there was a lot more room there. I folded with one of the kids and folded flapping birds and other items for the others. Not everyone had gotten lemon meringue pie so my sister from California and one of the kids made another pie. Much dessert and leftovers were eaten and much conversation and fun was had. 

I hadn't intended on going into Walmart on Black Friday but while I was driving into Tucson I thought that I smelled oil. My 2007 Prius has over 324,000 miles on it and is using more oil. I checked my oil before leaving that evening and it was over a quart low. At least I could still see some oil on the dipstick.   I headed to Walmart and parked under the parking lot security lights and cameras. I went in, picked up two quarts of oil for high mileage vehicles, walked around the displays of what was left, didn't find anything that I wanted, and bought the oil. I put one quart in the car and it was good.  

Saturday morning DH and I chopped some of the larger pieces from the pile of mesquite trimmings and loaded the back of my Prius with firewood for my sister's new fire pit. There was a barbeque planned at her house for those still in town. My sisters and I went to Walmart! My sister from California needed an ice chest in order to take home 4 dozen frozen tamales that her husband was picking up from the Tucson Tamale store. My other sister needed stuff for the barbecue. However, most of the time was spent in the fabric department looking at what was left of Christmas material (mostly fat quarters) as it had been decided that I was making each of the sisters Christmas aprons. The Thanksgiving apron that I had made from 8 fat quarters for the Turkey Trot race had been a big hit. It took a while for my sisters to pick what they wanted, especially as one sister asked if she could also have one for year round use. I picked up some material for myself and my sister in Canada but there wasn't quite enough for what I really wanted. 

The barbeque was fun. All the remaining out of town family was headed back Sunday morning. On my way home from the barbeque, I stopped at the Benson Walmart to see what Christmas fabric they had. Much fabric was purchased as they had fabric for making Christmas cat and Christmas dog aprons. I added my daughter and granddaughters to my Christmas apron list. I organized the material by each apron so that I would remember what went together for each apron so that I could see what was left for the remaining sister. I wasn't completely satisfied but I saw that there was enough for a perfect apron for her daughter. I headed back to Walmart for more material. I spent the rest of the day working on the apron for my sister in Canada. I had to send DH to Walmart for more thread as I didn't have two colors that I needed. Today I will finish that one and the one for her daughter so that my sister in Tucson can send them with other stuff in a single package.

Many trips to Walmart when I hadn't planned any! At least there was no trip on Thanksgiving Day! (Edited to add: 5 Walmart trips in 3 days, counting the trip by DH.)

Hope your day is wonderful. Be excellent to each other.


----------



## loonlover

Good morning.

34 degrees heading to 58. Sounds like a decent day.

II working 11-7 tonight so I'll be doing my one errand today while he is sleeping. I work a welding trade show the next 2 days so he'll be who lets me in the gate in the morning. He doesn't work tomorrow, but works 3-11 Thursday. So, I'll see him for a few minutes as I head home on Thursday. It appears our schedule will be even more unusual this month.

We'll be working on Christmas decorating as we can, I guess.

The veterinarian and his staff were very nice yesterday. We came home with a clay paw print made yesterday. In the past they have sent a card signed by the office, and a couple of times have even sent flowers. The decision was for the best, but that is part of having pets. And I would not want to have missed out on the joys they have brought to our lives.

This afternoon we'll get the Christmas trees out, but I think decorating them will have to be done intermittently with the work schedule as it is. 

Hope everyone is having a good week.


----------



## Annalog

Good morning from southern Arizona. It is currently 36°F and clear while later today it is predicted to reach 67°F and cloudy.

More hugs for you, LL and II.

I finished my sister's apron and started cutting out the pieces for her daughter's apron. Unfortunately, those fat quarters were more crooked than usual. I have cut out everything except for the main front and back pieces. I left that for this morning as I will need to make those abit narrower. I was too tired and frustrated to risk cutting those pieces last night. I will finish that one today so that my other sister can send them tomorrow.

Hope your day is wonderful. Be excellent to each other.


----------



## Andra

Good morning.  It's sunny and 38 in Austin, but we are supposed to be getting up into the 70s by this afternoon.

Hugs to LL and II from me and Ginger.  We had to let my last kitty go last November at the ripe old age of 20.  I agree, it's hard, but I wouldn't have missed having her or any of the others.  It's still weird that I have no kitties - instead I have a puppy.

Most of the IT division is leaving this afternoon for a retreat.  I offered to stay back this year since we had a lot of new team members who hadn't been able to attend a retreat before.  I'm hoping it's a quiet week - I don't really think I'm a good substitute for 6 desktop technicians, but I'll do my best.

Be excellent to each other.


----------



## crebel

Good morning.  A nice weather day is on tap with sunshine and temperatures expected to climb into the 50's.  However, after a day of Christmas decorating and shopping yesterday, I mentioned in another thread I intend to commune with my spirit animal, the sloth, today. 

{{{hugs for LL and II}}}  Losing fur babies is so hard, I'm sorry.  We haven't had a pet for over a year now since my last kitten was killed and it is an adjustment after having at least one pet for 30+ years.  The loss of cuddling and unconditional love is the adjustment; the responsibilities of care, not so much.

Everyone have a safe and happy day.


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Good Morning

Cold, cloudy 50 in the desert with rain on the way. December 3rd already....gasp I better get the Christmas cards done.
_
LL & II: Prayers and Sympathies from all of us at the Lighthouse Ranch_


----------



## crebel

Good morning.  Our weather looks to be a beautiful repeat of yesterday.

No more lollygagging today; places to go, people to see, things to do!

Everyone have a safe and happy day.


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Good Morning

Heavy rain expected all day today....I have 1/2 mile of deep water/mud to reach a paved road and I expect the roads (dirt) in the Wildlife Refuge to be washed out. BUT, my mighty Subaru will make it !

Have a great day


----------



## Andra

Good morning!  It's 48 and sunny here today.  We are again heading to temps in the 70s for this afternoon.
Most of our IT division are at a retreat for the rest of the week.  I volunteered to stay back since my group had a bunch of new people who had not gotten to go to a retreat before.  So now I am being me plus the 6 desktop guys.  (I'm not very good at being them.)

Have a great day.


----------



## Annalog

Good morning. Another beautiful day. Today I drive to Tucson to deluver the finished aprons to my sister to send with other stuff. Then I will do other errands in town.

Hope your day is wonderful. Be excellent to each other.


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Good Morning

Very unusual forecast for the desert....94% humidity and dense fog ! I have been called in to the Refuge to cover for someone until Noon....I will likely head into "town" after that to have my car serviced.

Hope everyone is having a good week


----------



## Annalog

Good morning from sunny southern Arizona. It is currently in the mid 40s and headed to the mid 60s. I think that today is the day to tackle some tasks that we have been putting off.

Hope your day is wonderful. Be excellent to each other.


----------



## Andra

Good "morning" and happy day-before-Friday!
I hit the ground running again this morning.  I'm going to be glad when the guys get back.  I knew we got a lot of unusual questions, but I didn't realize quite how many could come in during the course of a single day.  At least I've fixed a few things today - yay me!

Hope you are having a great day!


----------



## loonlover

Good morning.

It's Friday and I don't have to be anywhere early this morning. We'll have cloudy skies but the temps will be mild and most, if not all of the rain is out of the area.

I'm off for the next 3 days but II will be working 3-11 again today and 11-7 tomorrow night. Hopefully I'll be able to get a little housework done and some more of the Christmas decorations displayed as next week will be another busy one.

Hope everyone is ready for the weekend.


----------



## Andra

Happy Friday!!
Today is my last day running solo at work.  I can do it!

Have a wonderful day and a great weekend.  And be excellent to each other!


----------



## Annalog

Good morning from sunny southern Arizona. Today we are planning on putting the second coat of paint on my mom's porch.

Hope your day is wonderful. Be excellent to each other.


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Good Morning and Happy Friday

We are finally having a sunny day, but the desert is soggy and muddy and we have another storm moving in tonight. I put off going into "town" yesterday, but must go in today for basic supplies (read: catfood, cookies & milk).

Hope everyone has great weekend plans.


----------



## loonlover

Good morning.

A sunny day in store with a high in the 50s.

I have an errand to run while II is sleeping in as he works tonight. Then, more decorating in the plans for this afternoon. 
Otherwise, not much going on around here.

Hope you're having a good weekend.


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Good Morning
_
Don't forget to remember...
_










Overcast with showers and headed to the 50s with rain and wind. Despite that, the desert is beautiful and of course smells like perfume. Some deciduous trees still have green leaves. There are colorful leaves on the ground and lots of bright orange berries on the pyracantha bushes. The birds are gorging themselves.

I went to town yesterday and did some chores I have been putting off, like having the car serviced (hate sitting in a waiting room) and did some grocery shopping....the store was like a war zone !

Today I am staying in with a fire in the fireplace, coffee roasting, candles burning, soup simmering. The house smells wonderful...hopefully I will finish the Christmas cards today.

Hope everyone is having a great weekend.


----------



## crebel

Good morning.  We have had multiple days of just beautiful, mild, December weather and I have thoroughly enjoyed it.  An arctic blast is headed our way this week and I'm not looking forward to that quite as much. 

Everyone stay safe and happy.


----------



## loonlover

Good morning.

Really foggy here followed by cloudy skies with a high around 55. Yesterday was a pretty day but I will miss the sunshine today.

Some more decorating in the works and some laundry needs to be done.

Have a peaceful Sunday.


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Good Morning

Partly cloudy 50s and it looks like the end of rain for a while...it will be good to have things dry out.

"Mama Cat" (Patches) who has been very pregnant, showed up at the breakfast bowl, skinny !! So we have some new kittens out there.....it will be about six weeks before she brings them around for introductions.

Hope everyone is having a restful Sunday


----------



## Annalog

Good morning from southern Arizona. It is currently 52°F with lightning, thunder, and rain. It is predicted to rain most of today. The low tonight is predicted to be 38°F.

Saturday was DH's birthday. We went out for breakfast. I then went to the first Tucson origami club meeting that I have been able to attend in a couple years since I am not working Saturdays any longer.   Yesterday we helped move the refrigerator, three beds, and some furniture out of my mom's house to give to a family in need. Fortunately it wasn't raining yet in Tucson. Mom's house is starting to look empty.

Today I will probably spend sewing since it doesn't look like it will be a good day to restart training for running. I need to start run/walking again since I am no longer walking miles each day at work. This is starting to show on the scale! 

Hope your day is wonderful. Be excellent to each other.


----------



## loonlover

Good morning.

Warm this morning and heading to a high of 70! Then rain moves in overnight with the possibility of some wintry mix tomorrow morning although temperatures are supposed to stay above freezing.

One of the health schools will have a White Coat Ceremony early this afternoon, then we'll clear the building with their graduation taking place this evening. This school's graduation usually doesn't last too long. I expect to be home an hour or more before II leaves for work. It will be somewhat of a long day, but a pretty easy one.

Hope everyone's week is off to a good start.


----------



## crebel

Good morning.  It is currently 45 degrees and foggy here.  Winds are supposed to pick up by noon with temperatures dropping into the 20's and a wintry mix likely.  Yuck!  I'm glad I got my running around done while the weather was beautiful over the weekend.  I'm set to stay in, watch Capitol Hill hearings on t.v., and get various things done around the house.

Everyone have a safe and happy day.


----------



## Andra

Good morning.  We are on tap for another summery day here in Austin.  We should get up in the 80s this afternoon before a front blows through.  It's supposed to wet and colder tomorrow.
The rest of my group is back today so I spent half an hour sending stuff I couldn't fix last week back to them.  My list looks much less scarey now.
Have a great day!


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Good Morning

At last !! A bright sunny day...we had some violent thunderstorms last night and my well stopped pumping during it... A fairly easy fix and I had the parts on hand, but nasty working in the wind, rain and dark.

Hope everyone's week is off to a good start.


----------



## loonlover

Good morning.

It is currently 37 degrees and we might make it to a high of 42. There is still a slight possibility of some snowfall late this morning, but no accumulation is expected.

I'm certainly hoping the snow is minimal as we have 2 Sesame Street Live performances later today. It will be another longish day but with a small number of tickets sold for both shows today as well as tomorrow's, I shouldn't be busy. Tonight's performance ends at 8:50 so I should be home before II leaves again. Tomorrow's show is at 10:30 AM so it will be a short day, even if it will be a fairly early call time. 

Hope everyone has a good day.


----------



## Annalog

Good morning from southern Arizona. It is currently 40°F with dense fog and headed to a sunny 61°F with a low tonight of 37°F. The long term forecasts predict about the same for the next two weeks but with the lows sonetimes dropping below freezing. Rain is predicted on the 26th and snow flurries are predicted on the 28th. We will see if that actually happens. 

DH and I ran errands in Tucson all day yesterday so sewing was postponed to today. I plan on going on a run/walk today.   Tomorrow, if it is sunny all the way to Gilbert, we are planning on moving some nearly finished furniture that my dad built in the late 60s or early 70s. The two pieces are storage units of different lengths but the same heights.The frames are unpainted chipboard with metal L brackets to support solid wood drawers. The shorter one was stacked on top of the longer one and both have been in continuous use storing stuff and are still very sturdy. DH has added backs on both and a top on the shorter one. These will stay at our daughter's house to be completely finished after we move to the house we get after we sell our current one. We will use them for storage under the model railroad. We will paint them when we know what color that room will be. In the meantime, they will still be used for storing stuff. 

Hope your day is wonderful. Be excellent to each other.


----------



## Andra

Good morning!  Austin returns to winter weather today with wet and cold conditions.  It was 41 this morning and that was supposed to be the high.  There are freeze warnings in effect for tonight.  But I think this is the only wet day in the forecast this week - so that's not too bad.
We are scrambling to get all of our Christmas shopping finished so things can be delivered before Christmas.  It kind of snuck up on me this year.
Have a great day!


----------



## crebel

Good afternoon!  It is cloudy and chilly here at 23 degrees with wind chill taking it down to 10, brrrrr.  A few flurries in the air, but nothing on the ground other than frost.

I have a meeting this evening and refreshments will be our annual cookie/candy exchange.  I'm looking forward to it as it is our first holiday event of the season.

Everyone stay safe and happy.


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Good Morning

Partly cloudy 50s in the desert....pretty, but still feels damp and chilly. I have to make a run to the Post Office and the dump, after that will just be putzin' around the house.

Have a great day and keep warm


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Good Morning

The desert will be partly cloudy today with chill factor of 27 this morning.....brrr

I am off to the Refuge today....slick, muddy roads will likely keep most visitors away. I have lots of projects in the Visitor Center to keep me busy..

Have a great day.


----------



## Andra

Good morning!  We were down to 34 this morning.  No rain or fog, but the air still felt damp.  It's supposed to be sunny in the 50s by this afternoon so that will be just about perfect.
I had a little 2-stick fire last night (well, about 6 really).  I only kept it going until about 7:30pm since I had to come to work today.  I sure enjoyed it - at least when Ginger would just let me sit in front of it.  She was a little hyper last night and wanted a lot of undivided attention.  I need to take her for a walk as soon as I get home to work some of that energy out.
Nothing special planned for today.

Be excellent to each other.


----------



## crebel

Good morning!  A slightly warmer day in the 40's is on tap with no precipitation, so YAY for that!

I'm about half-way through wrapping presents and getting them under the tree.  I'm much happier doing some every day than waiting until the night before everyone gets here (like I have done many years).  I'm not quite sure how wrapping became solely my job over the years, but that's the way it goes!

Everyone have a safe and happy day.


----------



## loonlover

Good morning.

It is frosty this morning but should warm up nicely into the 50s with a mix of sun and clouds.

Some errands on the agenda so maybe lunch out. I don't work for over a week so looking forward to doing things as I want to do them.

Hope everyone has a good day.


----------



## Andra

Good morning!  It was 35 this morning, but the sun is out and we are heading to the mid 60s.
There is an elementary school near my office and every year the kiddos come over with their handmade ornaments and decorate our tree in the lobby.  Then they go down the halls singing Christmas carols.  Honestly, it's one of the high points of my December.  They just came by and I'm still smiling.  I will wait a bit and then go down and look at the tree.

Have a wonderful day.


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Good Morning

Nippy morning, but we should warm up to 50s under partly sunny skies. If things dry out, I hope to get some outdoor clean up started.

Hope everyone's week is going well


----------



## NapCat (retired)




----------



## crebel

Good morning.  It is currently foggy and 23 degrees.  We might make it all the way up to 30 with mixed precipitation later - yuck.  However, I don't have to go anywhere today and will be awaiting the plumber/installer to replace the dishwasher (no, not replacing me ) which died about 5 years ago.  I don't expect the new one to get much use when it's just the 2 of us around most of the time, but I guess it will occasionally be nice to have a working appliance.

Everyone stay safe and happy.


----------



## loonlover

Good morning.

We also have fog this morning, but will warm up to around 53 with cloudy skies.

We finally shipped some stuff to our sons yesterday that we had been saying needed to go to them for some time. Nice to have that corner of the spare bedroom empty. Ate lunch out, then came home and made progress on hanging ornaments. II decided using gold and silver string would look better than the ornament hooks, so we still have a ways to go as he got tired of tying the strings. He plans to spend some time sitting at work tonight tying some more.

Since he is working 3-11, I plan on making a Walmart run followed by some housework. I've also been remiss on getting Christmas cards ready, so will try to take care of that also. We don't send very many anymore so shouldn't take me very long.

Enjoy your day.


----------



## crebel

Good morning.  Every little bit of downsizing/reorganizing helps you feel like you really accomplished something, doesn't it, LL?

I haven't heard or read any weather reports this morning.  I have been awake since pretty early for no apparent reason, and decided to get some candy and cookie making done already.  I think we lost a week of getting ready for Christmas with Thanksgiving being so late this year.  If I can get a few things made each day between now and the 24th (when we're having our family day), maybe I won't be so frazzled on the 23rd! Present wrapping is done and under the tree, so now food preparation and general cleaning are on my lists.

Grandson's archery tournament is this afternoon.  Other than that, putzing around, trying to get things done and still enjoy the season.  Everyone have a safe and happy day.


----------



## loonlover

Good morning.

It was foggy again this morning but no advisory in place. We are to have sunshine and a high in the 50s again.

We'll be hanging ornaments today, might even get them done. Not sure what else we'll spend time on.

And yes, Crebel, getting those boxes sent on there way did feel good. Now if we keep working at clearing out other items that we no longer use or we know the boys will not have a need for.

Hope your weekend is going well and you take time to enjoy the season amidst all the chores.


----------



## Annalog

Good morning from southern Arizona. 

DH and I celebrated Friday the 13th by visiting family and eating Mod Pizza.  While their original GF pizza crust was one of the few that did not cause me intestinal issues, their GF cauliflower crust tastes even better andhas fewer calories! I offset that however by trying all 5 cheeses on the same pizza. I now know that adding both feta and ricotta was not an improvement. In future I will stay with mozzarella, parmesan, asiago, and gorgonzola as well as my other regular toppings (three meats and three or 4 veggies). I was so full after eating half of the regular size pizza that I did not eat again for the rest of the day. (I usually eat half for one meal and half for another meal. Most people eat the entire regular size at one time but they also don't get as many toppings. Since Mod pizzas are priced by the crust and not by the toppings, I get the toppings that I enjoy.) I will be eating the other half of my pizza for lunch today. DH also ate only half of his pizza but he ate glazed donuts whule visiting family earlier and wasn't as hungry as usual. 

I spent the rest of the day sewing. One of the family visits added another apron to my Christmas apron sewing list! 

Hope your day is wonderful. Be excellent to each other.


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Good Morning

90 % humidity in the desert !! Good Grief that will kill us. Partly cloudy with fog and a chance of rain later.....sheesh

I am headed over to a small historic town in California to meet a friend for lunch and giggles.










....I will likely return through "town" and stock up so I do not have to return until after the holidays.










Hope everyone is having a great weekend


----------



## loonlover

Good morning.

Rain in our forecast today with a high of around 46.

No particular plans for the day. Sounds like staying indoors might be a good idea.

Hope everyone has a peaceful Sunday.


----------



## crebel

Good morning.  It is a brisk 12 degrees this morning and snow expected by evening.

I feel like I'm running out of time for the holidays!  I pretty much have to have anything and everything I want to get done finished by this coming Friday.  Plugging along.

Everyone stay safe and happy.


----------



## Betty Blast

Good morning! It's a cold wintry day. I'm staying in to avoid the ice and preparing for a busy week ahead. Can't wait for some downtime!


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Good Morning

Sunny 50s with 30 mph winds...hopefully that will dry things out some....we desert rats do not do mud too well ! giggle ! Still pretty though with falling leaves, autumn flowers and wind chimes, chiming,

I had a nice visit with my friend yesterday and then did a quick shopping run. The supermarket was like a war zone.

Hope everyone is having a restful weekend.


----------



## Annalog

Good afternoon from sunny southern Arizona.


crebel said:


> ... I feel like I'm running out of time for the holidays! ...


Me too! I have 9 more Christmas aprons to finish sewing before the day before Christmas Eve. The main problem is that the aprons that I have made so far take just over a day to make. Also, my sister in Tucson is having knee replacement surgery on Tuesday and I will be taking her to some of her PT appointments as well as getting everything ready for Christmas Eve at her house. (My daughter will help with the cooking.) I suspect that I will finishing the one that I need to mail late tonight or early tomorrow. I have errands to run in Tucson tomorrow and will finish prepping as much as I can so that I can sew at my sister's house. I will be doing the ones for my granddaughters and niece next to last as those could be for Christmas Day. Mine will be very last as I can wear the Thanksgiving one. (Obviously being retired has not stopped me from over commitment and underestimating!) I am not even sure if I have enough Christmas material for the last two that I added to the list! At least I finished two last night. (And learned that an attempted "shortcut" wasn't a good idea.)

Hope your day is wonderful. Be excellent to each other.


----------



## loonlover

Good morning.

An 80% chance of rain today with some thunderstorms. So far, we haven't seen much sign of either one yet. Our high of the day will only vary by 1 or 2 degrees from the morning low.

II has a dental appointment this afternoon, otherwise our day will be pretty unstructured.

Hope your week is off to a good start.


----------



## Andra

Happy Monday!
It was damp and nasty this morning.  The sun is supposed to come out later though.
We are trying to get things ready for Christmas too.  I keep thinking we are close and then other things come up.
Ginger and I graduated from our Intermediate Rally class on Sunday.  We only got an 85 the first time through the course - neither one of us was paying close enough attention.  We made a 94 the second time and it would have been higher if Ginger hadn't been fixated on stuff outside the course right at the beginning and end.  But part of the reason we do the courses outside is to learn to deal with distractions.  At least the squirrels and kitties didn't mess with her concentration in the middle.  We are supposed to start practing without leashes.  In some ways I think that will be easier - as long as she doesn't decide to go run around (definitely a possibility).
DH is making a run to Hamilton for bacon today.  YUMMY!  Some folks are going to end up with bacon as a gift.

Have a good week.  Be excellent to each other!


----------



## crebel

Good morning!  We woke up to a couple of inches of snow on the ground this morning, it was very "dry" and brushed off the vehicles easily.

I've already been to the grocery store to get a couple of things for ongoing baking and candy making.  One last big run on Friday or Saturday morning to get the fresh stuff I need to complete everything for the 24th which has become our Christmas day with the family here instead of the 25th.

Everyone stay safe and happy.


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Annalog said:


> "...Obviously being retired has not stopped me from over commitment and underestimating!..."


Anna, Your energy and productivity has always amazed me !! My Christmas preparations are complete, having bought a large Poinsettia and several tins of cookies for the Refuge Visitor Center.

Good Morning and Happy Monday to all

Overnight chill factor of 23 in the desert. We are headed to partly sunny 40s with a breeze...just a bit too chilly to do serious outdoor work, but I have plenty to keep me busy indoors.

Have a great week !!


----------



## loonlover

Good morning.

We're to be a little warmer today after not making it out of the 30s yesterday. Should have some sunshine along the way also.

II working 3-11 today so I'm going to try to get the grocery shopping done. That will be followed by whatever I make myself do.

I go for allergy tests early tomorrow morning. It has been 50 years since I had any done. But, hopefully this will result in making me more comfortable with enjoying the outdoors. It may mean allergy shots, something I haven't taken since we moved to Arkansas 42 years ago.

Hope your holiday preparations are going well. Enjoy your day and the season.


----------



## Andra

Good morning!  We had a cold front so it was only 34 this morning (wind chill 26).  We are supposed to get up in the 50s this afternoon.  Repeat for the next few days, adding in some rain on Friday and Saturday.  I don't mind the cold, but I'd rather not have to deal with wet on top of that.
I was taking cardboard out to the recycle bin yesterday after work when I stepped wrong, twisted my foot, and ended up on the ground.  I've been keeping it up and iced as much as possible, and it's not nearly as bad as it could be.  I can still get a shoe on, and I can walk normally - kinda.  I have my boot in the trunk in case I need it by the end of the day.  And yesterday was the first time in a few weeks that I actually got to my 10,000 step goal - bet that's the only day this week.
Be excellent to each other!


----------



## Annalog

Good morning from sunny southern Arizona where it is currently 28°F and headed to 52°.

Andra, I hope you recover quickly!

Yesterday did not go as planned. My sewing machine decided to drop lots of hints that it needed a thorough cleaning and oiling. I had done the periodic cleaning but it wasn't enough. I missed the early hints but finally realized the problem. I couldn't find my book but I found one online. Unfortunately it did not cover oiling. I then found a great video on cleaning and oiling my machine. Areas of that machine that hadn't seen the light of day since assembly have now seen the light of evening lamps.  Test sewing verified that no remaining oil will get on the fabric that I sew. Also, the sewing machine is humming happily at all speeds. 

This morning I will wash and dry the rest of the material and then pack up my sewing machine, ironing board, iron, cutting board, ruler, all the other stuff that I need for sewing, as well as clothing and toiletries for four days at my mom's house where I will focus on sewing while being available for my sister after she gets out of the hospital after her knee replacement surgery. (How is that for a long and wandering sentence? ) Mom's house, in addition to only being 15 minutes from my sister's house, has no distractions (TV, Internet, refrigerator, washing machine, etc.). It does have a table, a couple chairs, electricity, a microwave, a bed, and other necessary items. I hope to be home for the weekend for final baking and wrapping before heading to Tucson and Gilbert with DH for family celebrations.

Hope your day is wonderful. Be excellent to each other.


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Good Morning from a very cold desert...

The gold finches are ice skating on the bird bath and 'da cat has a fire going in the fireplace ! Looks like only 40s later, so I expect the Post Office/Dump run will be the only outdoor activity for me.

Hope everyone is having a great week and enjoying all the Christmas preparations.


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Good Morning

Another very cold morning (23 degrees). I am off to he Wildlife Refuge....wonder if there will be snow geese frozen in the lake....giggle

Hope everyone is having a good week.


----------



## loonlover

Good morning.

Still a little chilly but should warm up into the low 50s. It was 27 degrees when we left the house this morning.

I did test positive for being allergic to fire ants. The sensitivity is so strong that the allergy shots will be be weaker than they usually start out. So it looks like weekly shots for 6 - 12 months, then every 2 weeks, and hopefully in 2 years time no longer susceptible to their bite. At least the clinic has a branch office closer to where I do most of my shopping so I won't have to go into Little Rock for the shots. 

Since the allergy clinic is close to Trader Joe's, we made a stop by there on the way home. We'll shop there some, but it is farther than I want to drive every week. We have become spoiled by finally having a lot more shopping and dining options closer to the house than when we first moved here.

A few chores around the house before II has a haircut scheduled followed by eating supper out.

Hope everyone has a great day.


----------



## Andra

Good morning.  It was 29 when I left the house.  Now the sun is out and it's up to 45.
I am leaving work early today so we can go pick up the trailer from the storage lot and talk to the folks who did the repairs on it a few weeks ago.  I want to be sure we know what they did before we take it out camping again.
Have a wonderful day!


----------



## loonlover

Good morning.

Frosty at 22 this morning but will warm up nicely to around 54 with sunny skies.

They are having some sort of press event at the arena today for the Razorback game being played there Saturday. So, I'm going in to work for I don't know how long. 

I've made a batch of cookies each of the last 2 nights, plan on making another variety tonight. I've decided it is kind of nice to do just one kind at a time instead of a marathon session of cookie baking. I don't make cookies except at Christmas time anymore. We just don't need the temptation around on a regular basis.

Hope everyone has a good day.


----------



## Andra

Good morning!  It was 32 this morning, but once again, the sun is already bright and we are headed to pleasant temps this afternoon.
Today is my last day at work before Christmas.  I am taking a few extra days to do some family things (including TSO with my niece).
I am planning a few days of baking right after Christmas since I really won't have time to do it beforehand.  And most people will enjoy something after coming back as a change.  I also need to add some snack mix to the list to have something savory in with the sweet.
Be excellent to each other!


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Good Morning

Brrr....Chill factor of 16 in the desert. But it is sunny and we should reach the 40s later. Unless something comes up at the Refuge, I do not have to leave home for the next two weeks. I have many fun indoor projects to keep me occupied.

Have a great day.


----------



## Annalog

Good morning from sunny Tucson in southern Arizona. 

My sister's knee replacement surgery went well day before yesterday. She went home yesterday and I helped with setting stuff up. I will be headed there soon so that she is not alone while her husban runs errands and picks up grandkids after school. I will be cutting fabric there for most of the remaining holiday aprons.

Hope your day is wonderful. Be excellent to each other.


----------



## loonlover

Good morning.

Sunny morning and will be warming up so should be a nice day.

The event I worked yesterday turned out to be a promotion for a high school basketball tournament held in Pine Bluff each year. The bank with the naming rights to the arena also sponsor the tournament and wanted to make use of the basketball court currently in place. It was kind of fun as TV sports reporters were there and players, coaches, and cheerleaders from 3 of the high schools participating in the tournament. One of the coaches is a former Razorback basketball player who also happened to play in the NBA for a little while. (Being a Razorback is probably more of a big thing to people around here than the NBA time.) The kids were having fun and everyone seemed appreciative of the efforts arena staff put forth. 

A couple of errands to run this morning while II sleeps in getting ready for working the next 2 nights.

Hope everyone enjoys their Friday and the weekend gets off to a good start.


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Good Morning and Happy Friday

Last shopping weekend....and I am secure behind my locked gates away from the maddening crowds.
We should reach the 50s today and things are starting to dry, so hopefully I will get some leaves raked off the paths.

Hope everyone has fun weekend plans. Be safe out there


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Good Morning










Keep Warm !!


----------



## Annalog

Happy Solstice from sunny southern Arizona!

I took my sister to her physical therapy evaluation appointment yesterday. She apparently is above the middle of the range of motion scale with her knee so she will be starting with two appointments a week instead of three.  She attributes this to listening to and obeying the orders of not putting any pillows under her knee after surgery, no matter how good it feels. Her goal is to be able to go hiking again and to walk in races with me.

I am back to sewing and am certain that at least two aprons will be finished after Christmas!

Hope your day is wonderful. Be excellent to each other.


----------



## loonlover

Good morning.

Long day yesterday but nothing on the schedule for almost 3 weeks. II will continue to work some, but I am looking forward to not having to be somewhere at a particular time for a while again.

Hope everyone  has a peaceful Sunday.


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Good Morning

Overcast and rainy in the desert, but I am cozy next to the fireplace with eggnog in my coffee !!










Have a restful Sunday


----------



## loonlover

Good morning.

We're expecting sunny skies with a high in the 60s today.

Since II will be working Christmas Day we will be doing Christmas tomorrow. Our tradition is appetizers instead of supper on Christmas Eve so I have those to make for tonight. Plus the pumpkin pie for our dessert tomorrow. I froze rolls after Thanksgiving so don't plan on making more of those. Not a lot of work but enough to keep me busy and make me feel like I did something a little more special for our holiday celebrations.

Enjoy your day.


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Good Morning

Looks like we are in for a soggy Christmas with four days of rain in the forecast....Fire in the fireplace, candles burning, apple pie in the oven....sensory overload !! Add some flannel PJs and it is the perfect setting for Napcatcatnapin'

Have a great day !!


----------



## Annalog

Good morning from cloudy southern Arizona. After a day of errands yesterday, I am back to sewing full time today. Two aprons are definitely postponed to after Christmas.

Hope your day is wonderful. Be excellent to each other.


----------



## loonlover

Good morning.

We'll be in the 60s again today with partly cloudy skies. I went walking yesterday; hope the warmer temperatures this week make me get back into the routine.

I decided I wanted some of the holiday coffee from Fresh Market yesterday so we ventured out to get that and also went to Trader Joe's. Both were busy, traffic was horrible between the 2 places, but it was still kind of fun to be out amidst the hustle and bustle. Maybe because I didn't have to be out there.

We'll have our Christmas dinner late this afternoon, probably go ahead and open gifts at some point. It will still be one of our mostly laid back days.

Hope everyone has a pleasant Christmas Eve.


----------



## Annalog

Good morning from southern Arizona. It is currently 46°F and cloudy and headed to 53°F and rain.

I am packing for 3 days away from home. DH and I will be spending tonight and Christmas Day at our daughter's house. I am packing for an extra day so that the weather will not get bad. 

Hope your holidays are wonderful. Be excellent to each other.


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Good Morning

I hope Holiday planning is over and everyone is enjoying festivities with family and friends.


----------



## NapCat (retired)




----------



## loonlover

Good morning and Merry Christmas.

70 degrees is our expected high today. Sure won't feel like Christmas around here.

Have a lovely day.


----------



## Andra

Merry Christmas!!
My niece and I thoroughly enjoyed TSO on Monday. They played the album Christmas Eve and Other Stories. They haven't done that one in some time and it was the first time she'd heard some of those songs live. According to Al they have been in the studio working on a new album - yay!!
Enjoy your day.
Be excellent to each other!


----------



## nightfire

Good Morning and Merry Christmas!

I started the day with a smile on my face in beautiful NYC. Where are you spending your holiday?


----------



## loonlover

Good morning and Happy Boxing Day.

For some reason my awakening time has become 6:30 instead of 7:00 or a little later. 

We're sitting at 55 degrees this morning and heading to 65. May be back to some lows in the 30s by the first of the week.

II working 3-11 again tonight. I plan on cleaning house while he is gone. I'll admit I still pretty much treated yesterday as a holiday while he was at work. Both sons called last night so that was nice. 

Hope everyone has a good day.


----------



## Annalog

Good morning from central Arizona. It is currently 39°F and cloudy and headed to 61°F and showers in Gilbert. We will be driving around Arizona today on errands. We hope to get done in time to make it home but might make it only as far as Tucson.

Hope your day is wonderful. Be excellent to each other.


----------



## crebel

Good morning!  We had a wonderful family day on the 24th and Santa had no problem finding our house a day early.  Our weather for yesterday was sunny and 62 degrees which smashed all historical records to pieces.  I never dreamed we would have tropical (for Iowa) weather on Christmas day after we had 4 inches of snow for a white Halloween!

DH brought me to my sister's home yesterday and I will be happily ensconced with her while she is on vacation.  Good food, great conversation, working on puzzles, reading, maybe some shopping, and relaxing until the 4th of January.  I have really looked forward to this mini get-away.

Everyone stay safe and happy.


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Good Morning

Rain, Snow and 40 in the desert...Very pretty (from_ this _side of the windows) with colorful wet leaves on the ground and bright red/orange berries on the bushes....the birds are loving it !! Lots of snow in the mountains.

I hope Santa was good to everyone !


----------



## Andra

Good morning!  It's 54 and foggy in Austin this morning.  I had to come back to work today.  DH and Ginger are still on vacation.
Have a wonderful day!


----------



## loonlover

Good morning.

44 degrees but heading to the 60s again. Rain may begin falling late this afternoon. Then it looks like it could be wet until early Sunday morning. Yuck.

II working 11-7 tonight. I really do need to make a produce run at some time. Still not sure when that will happen, though. 

Hope your weekend to recover from one holiday and get ready for the next one is good.


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Good Morning

Breezy 29 in the desert; headed to sunny 50s which should be pleasant. I am off to "town" for a supply run.

Have a great day


----------



## crebel

Good afternoon!  Have been "busy" on vacation since I got here Wednesday afternoon; three 1000 piece puzzles already completed with my sister and her spouse, and we took our mother out for lunch yesterday. The Iowa Hawkeyes are in the Holiday Bowl football game tonight so we will be watching that.

Weather is sunny and in the 40s, rain coming in overnight, but it sounds like it will stay warm enough to avoid it turning to snow, YAY!

Everyone stay safe and happy.


----------



## loonlover

Good morning.

It is a foggy day in central Arkansas with rain at some point. No one seems to be in agreement on when the rain will start falling. I'm thinking about getting a walk in shortly.

I'm doing laundry while II sleeps. Then he says we're going out for lunch. I have no problem with that option.

Hope your weekend is a good one.


----------



## crebel

Good morning.  A little foggy here as well with more rain coming in at any time and for most of the day.

DH will be coming to the big city to drop his mother off at the airport for her return to Florida until April.  He is stopping by to take us to Outback for supper before returning home.  Yum.

Everyone have a safe and happy day.

eta:  Forgot to add the Hawkeyes won the Holiday Bowl last night over USC, 49-24.  It was a really fun game for the Hawkeye fans!


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Good Morning

Sunny 23 in the desert, headed to the 40s. No special plans today.

Hope everyone is having a good weekend


----------



## loonlover

Good morning.

We're to have more rain at some point today with temps rising just a few degrees from the overnight low. We did have some strong winds shortly before bedtime last night, but haven't looked to see how much rain fell at that time. I never did hear any thunder.

No particular plans for the day. I might start putting some Christmas stuff away.

Hope everyone has a peaceful Sunday.


----------



## Annalog

Good morning from southern Arizona. It is currently a sunny 27°F and headed to 46°F and mostly sunny with possible snow flurries in a couple hours. (Update: Snow flurries didn't happen. It wasn't possible with no clouds in sight!) Yesterday morning miniature snow balls fell on me. 

The Arizona errands were slightly delayed by various issues so we left north eastern Arizona later than planned. We decided to take the northern route to avoid a winding road in the dark with a loaded truck. As dusk approached, we learned that the driver's side low beam light was out. Replacing the bulb and checking for loose wires didn't work. DH drove as carefully as possible while I watched our vehicle's position in the lane. We used high beams, which were both working, when possible. A light rain started which then turned to snow. Snow, of course, made use of the high beams impossible. We followed a truck pulling a camper much of the way to Payson where we pulled off at a McDonald's to use the facilities, eat, phone our daughter, and decide what to do. By this time the snow had turned back to rain. Our daughter let us know the weather from Payson to Gilbert wasn't bad. We decided to continue to Gilbert and spend the night at our daughter's house. It was a good decision. We left the next morning to take the stuff in the truck to our niece's house in Tucson and made it to our house before dusk.

The next day, DH had a full blown cold. I went to the store for cold medication for him and got snowed on. We both spent yesterday taking it easy. He still has a cold and I don't. I will do errands here and have errands to do in Tucson tomorrow.

Hope your day is wonderful. Be excellent to each other.


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Good Morning

Overnight 27...sunny now, but headed to cloudy 40 with a slight chance of rain/snow. Not sure what, if anything, I will get done today.

Hope everyone is having a restful Sunday.


----------



## loonlover

Good morning.

We're back to some freezing temperatures for a couple of days. But we'll warm up into the 50s with sunshine, at least for today.

II working 3-11 today. More household chores on my agenda for the afternoon.

Hope everyone's week starts out well.


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Good Morning

Partly sunny 40s in the desert....still pretty soggy, so outdoor work is not possible, making for another indoor day. I am starting to get "Cabin Fever"

Happy Monday to All


----------



## Andra

Good morning and Happy New Year's Eve!
It's a brisk 34 degrees here in Austin today, but the wind is not nearly as bad as it was on Sunday.  We got everything back from vacation - just need to spend some time unpacking and putting up the luggage.  Pretty much everything worked correctly in the trailer this time.  We just noticed on Sunday that the inverter is not powering the fridge.  So we had to talk to the folks who worked on it last because I need that feature to work also.
I hope you have a great day!


----------



## loonlover

Good morning.

Chilly here at 28 but we'll warm nicely into the 50s with sunny skies. I'll probably wait until afternoon to go walking.

I made a cranberry gingersnap pie yesterday that my son recommended. Cranberry filling with a gingersnap crust. Very tasty but not the kind of work in the kitchen that I particularly enjoy. Crumb crusts are not my thing, nor is standing and stirring multiple times for the filling plus cleaning up the blender after pureeing the cranberry curd. 

II working 11-7 tonight and tomorrow night so I'll have a couple of quiet days. Then he has 10 days off. Maybe the weather will allow him to spend some time in his shop. The work schedule hasn't allowed much of that lately.

Happy New Year's Eve. Be safe out there.

ETA: changing gingerbread to gingersnap.


----------



## NapCat (retired)

New Year's Eve










Let's party this year out of existence !
Have fun, but be safe...


----------



## Annalog

Good morning and Happy New Year from cloudy southern Arizona. It is currently 48°F and headed to 54°F. DH still has a cold and I am still trying to avoid it.

Hope your day and new year is wonderful. Be excellent to each other.


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Good Morning

27 in the desert, headed to 50-ish. I am opening the Visitor Center at the Wildlife Refuge today.....not sure if we will be busy or not.....Folks may just stay home to watch football.

Happy New Year !! 2020 Gasp ! ( I remember Truman.....sigh)


----------



## Andra

Happy New Year!!
I gave up and went to bed around 11 last night. It's cool here and we are supposed to have showers. It's a good day to be at home in front of the fire with my doggie and a book!
Be excellent to each other!


----------



## crebel

Good morning and Happy New Year!  We didn't think we were going to make it to Central Time New Year's, but we did.  A quiet evening with my sister and sister-in-law working on a puzzle and watching tv celebrations.

Everyone stay safe and happy and may 2020 be your best year yet.


----------



## loonlover

Good morning and Happy New Year.

I was awakened just before midnight by all the fireworks being set off around here. Not a fan of that activity. However, that did allow me to hear II's text wishing me a Happy New Year come in. The fireworks finally tapered off sometime after 12:30 and I slept very well after that.

I'll be taking it easy today while II sleeps. Nothing really different about that, even if he weren't sleeping. 

Hope you have a wonderful day.


----------



## loonlover

Good morning.

40 some degrees with rain off and on until late tomorrow afternoon. Sounds really yucky, but at least it is rain and not snow and it will warm up some today.

Haircut on the agenda today. Otherwise, I plan on continuing with putting away the Christmas decorations. II will sleep a few hours this morning, then he has 9 days before he works again. I don't know which of us is the most pleased about some time off.

Hope everyone's Monday on a Thursday goes well.


----------



## Andra

loonlover said:


> Hope everyone's Monday on a Thursday goes well.


Today definitely feels like a Monday! But I've worked such odd days lately that I'm all confused.

Good morning. It was 52 and damp when I got up today. I can definitely feel the damp in my joints. Ginger and I got wet on our walk.
Trying to get caught up at work.

Have a great day!


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Good Morning

Sunny 50s on queue for today....nice. Had a terrible thing happen at the Visitor Center yesterday....the woman I was working with, suddenly fell ill and we took her to the hospital in a nearby town. Turns out she was having a heart attack and was taken by helicopter to Vegas. I have not heard anything today, but she is in good hands. Prayers for a delightful lady.

Have a good day, all


----------



## loonlover

Good morning.

56 degrees with cloudy skies and only a small time frame for it to actually rain. 

Progress made yesterday on undecorating. Not sure what we'll get into today, though. We don't lack for projects to be done.

Hope everyone has a good day.


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Good Morning

Lovely day in the desert and I hope to get out with my camera. My friend is doing well having had surgery on Wednesday and another scheduled today. She is expected to recovery quickly and completely and be home next week.

Enjoy our second Friday...Hope everyone has fun weekend plans.


----------



## Andra

I missed the morning, but Happy Friday!
Napcat, I'm glad to hear your friend is recovering.  She was lucky to be somewhere she could get to help quickly.

Have a great weekend!


----------



## Annalog

I also missed the morning. NapCat, I am glad that your friend is expected to make a complete recovery.

I went to a family lunch at a wonderful Mexican restaurant on the 1st while DH stayed home to recover from his cold. Yesterday, DH and I saw The Rise of Skywalker and enjoyed it very much. This morning I woke up to find that I now have a cold. It is following the same progression as the one DH had. (Not a surprise. ) The best thing about this first illness after my retirement is that I don't need to even have to figure out how to go to work while sick. Instead, I can stay home, take care of myself, and get well faster. 

Hope your day is wonderful. Be excellent to each other.


----------



## loonlover

NapCat, good to hear your friend is on the road to recovery.

Good morning.

Cool and sunny at the moment and should warm into the 50s today.

I'm hoping we'll get the rest of the Christmas decorations taken down today and maybe at least get them out to the shop. Otherwise, no telling what we'll find to do around here.

Enjoy your weekend.


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Good Morning

Thank You everyone for the Well-Wishes, Becky is doing well.

Sunny 60s expected today. I tried to do some outdoor work yesterday, but the leaves are still to soggy to rake. I will try again today.

Hope everyone is having a great day.


----------



## Annalog

Good afternoon from southern Arizona. DH says that it was a beautiful day outside today. I have been in bed napping most of today. This is either the worst cold that I have had in years or the mildest flu I have ever had. DH said the same but we are both figuring that it is a bad cold. We both had our flu shots about 3 months ago. Neither of us had fever or chills. I haven't wanted to curl up into a ball. Emergen-C and zinc seems to be helping me which, for me, also points to a cold. 

I learned the saying as "starve a cold and feed a fever" which always made more sense to me than the other way around since the body uses more energy with a fever and the fever is the immune system attack on the virus. With no fever, why burden the digestive system with extra food. However, I eat either way, especially if I feel hungry. If I have no appetite, I might skip one meal or eat small amounts frequently.

Hope your day is wonderful. Be excellent to each other. Be excellent to yourself.


----------



## loonlover

Good morning.

28 degrees with sunny skies and a predicted high in the 60s. Guess it should be almost pleasant walking this afternoon.

A trip to the grocery this morning and then, maybe, some laundry.

Hope everyone has a peaceful Sunday.


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Good Morning

Headed to sunny 60s and I have this notion to wash/wax the car...it has been covered in mud for weeks....of course that will bring on an apocalypse of some sort....giggle

Hope everyone is having a restful Sunday.

Keep Well, Anna


----------



## Andra

Good morning.  It's 43 in Austin this morning, but we are supposed to be in the 70s and sunny again later today.  The weekend was lovely.  We spent a lot of time outside despite the cedar.
Have a great week!


----------



## loonlover

Good morning.

Looks like another nice day in store, although it won't be quite as warm as yesterday.

A dental appointment for II this afternoon. Hopefully this crown fits better than the one he was supposed to get last month. I know he is tired of the temporary.

Otherwise, the laundry I didn't do yesterday has to at least be started today. But it looks like we'll eat out after the dental appointment so I won't be doing much cooking today.

Hope everyone's week is off to a good start.


----------



## Annalog

Good morning from southern Arizona. It is currently a sunny 31°F and headed to a sunny 65°F. 

I am feeling much better today.   This is especially good as there are errands to run in Tucson today and tomorrow. 

Hope your day is wonderful. Be excellent to each other.


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Good Morning

Sunny 60s on queue. I have to make a way overdue appointment at the clinic for annual blood work and will run into "town" for supplies. I am covering for my friend at the Refuge in addition to my own schedule. With beautiful weather in the long-range forecast, I expect to be busy.

Have a great week !!


----------



## loonlover

Good morning.

Looks like another nice day in store with a high near 60 and sunshine.

I have a dental appointment this morning for the semi-annual cleaning. Don't anticipate any issues. Other than that, no specific plans in mind.

Hope everyone has a good day.


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Good Morning

27 this morning in the desert, but headed to the 50s later......should be a lovely day for all our critters at the Refuge.










Have a great day.


----------



## Andra

Good morning!  41 and sunny in Austin heading to mid-60s.  It's definitely pretty outside.
I learned something yesterday - tea leaves should not go in the garbage disposal (even though I've been putting them down there for years).  I managed to clog up the sink/disposal.  Guess who gets to head home early today to meet the plumber?  I'm not sure what to do with Ginger when the plumber is in the house.  We usually try to schedule appointments when we have her at daycare.  She tends to get a little protective of her house and her mommy...  It should be an adventure.

Be excellent to each other!


----------



## loonlover

Good morning.

Frosty out there but we're supposed to reach 64 this afternoon.

We don't have to be anywhere today. No telling what we'll get up to, though.

Have a good day.


----------



## Andra

Good morning!  It was a nippy 37 this morning when I drove to work.
We got the kitchen sink fixed yesterday.  He did have to use the auger and clean it out towards the main.  Ginger was actually pretty good.  She just didn't understand why he couldn't stop what he was going to pet her. 
Nothing but work on the agenda today. 
Have a wonderful day.


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Good Morning

The birds are ice skating on the bird baths this morning.....










27 degrees, but headed to the 50s later.
I am off to the Wildlife Refuge...our pleasant afternoons are bring folks (and critters) out.

Have a great day.


----------



## Annalog

Good morning from southern Arizona.

Good stuff first. Yesterday I had lunch at a good Greek restaurant with a group of friends I used to work with. Also yesterday, my daughter flew to Florida for WDW Marathon Weekend. She will be doing her second Dopey Challenge and her third marathon. Today, she and some of her running friends are having fun at Walt Disney World and picking up their race stuff. 

Day before yesterday I went with DH to his pre-procedure meeting with his gastroenterologist. (At his last annual physical, his stool and urine tests both found small amounts of blood. This is one of several follow-up tests.)  Yesterday, DH was on the limited fiber portion of the prep as fortunately he hadn't eaten any seeds  or nuts the day before. Today is the liquid diet portion of the prep after a very light breakfast. Later this afternoon DH gets to drink a half gallon of a variation of Golytely with the rest of the gallon a few hours before the drive to Tucson and the colonoscopy. What fun! The part that neither of us is looking forward to is the hour drive from our house and the 11 AM appointment! We are, of course, hoping for good results.

All that is left of my cold is a lingering cough and a little congestion.

Hope your day is wonderful. Be excellent to each other.


----------



## loonlover

Annalog, thoughts going out that things go well today.

Good morning.

We'll be warm today with the possibility of rain beginning around noon and continuing for the next 48 hours or so. 

I finally caved and scheduled a grocery order for pickup. I can't see myself doing that for all purchases, but the checkout process when I do it myself almost always frustrates me. So, maybe I can do staples this way and just go in to buy the produce and meat that I prefer to choose for myself. Anyway, I'll pick that up this late this morning. I also have some things to drop off at the Humane Society so will try to get that done also while I am out. Then the plan will be to spend the rest of the day indoors.

Hope everyone has a good day. Stay safe from any storms headed your way.


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Good Morning

Nippy at sunrise, but warming up to a lovely day....I hope to spend most of the day outside.

Hope everyone's week is going well.


----------



## loonlover

Good morning.

61 degrees with the possibility of thunderstorms from now until sometime tomorrow. A flash flood watch in effect from this afternoon through early morning, but who knows whether it will really go through here.

I go for my first allergy shot this morning for the fire ant allergy. Have to admit I am a little more nervous about these shots than those I took more than 40 years ago. Those weren't for something that almost killed me. I will have no problem sticking around the doctor's office for the 30 minutes after the shot.

Hope everyone has a good day and their weekend gets off to a good start.


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Good Morning

Sunny 50s as far the the Weather-Guessers can see...nice

"Momma-Cat" brought her kittens around yesterday....five, cute, bundles of energy....let the games begin !!

Happy Friday All


----------



## loonlover

Good morning.

Lots of thunder overnight. Since there is water standing in the yard, I'm guessing we got quite a bit of rain also, but haven't traipsed out to the gauge to check. A chance for more rain this morning followed by dropping temperatures. Glad I get to stay in today.

No problems with the allergy shot, but one hopes with a strength of 1:1,000,000 there wouldn't be. I'll be getting them twice a week for a while with the strength very gradually increasing.

II working 3-11 so I'll get some housework done this afternoon along with whatever else I can get into.

Hope your Saturday is a good one.


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Good Morning

Nippy in the desert but headed to sunny 50s....it is good to be able to work outside again.

Hope everyone is having a fun weekend.


----------



## Annalog

Good morning from cool, breezy, but sunny southern Arizona. It was in the high 20s this morning but the sun rose and it is now in the high 30s.

LL, glad the first allergy shot went OK. DH's colonoscopy went well. All looked good and they removed a small (5 mm) polyp which has been sent for testing. My persistent cough has been bad the past few days but I feel well. This has been a recurring issue since my past boughts with pneumonia. However, when I see the doctor on regular visits, my lungs sound good so I am not worried. 

I don't really mind this week that my coughing keeps waking me up as my daughter is at Walt Disney World and doing the Dopey Challenge races. I check for posts when I wake up and then go back to sleep smiling. She has been having fun and finished the half marathon this morning (3 of 4 races). The full marathon is tomorrow which will be her third full marathon and second Dopey.

Hope your day is wonderful. Be excellent to each other.


----------



## Betty Blast

Good morning! It's very slippery here. Snow and ice are falling together, and I'm in for the day.


----------



## crebel

Good afternoon.  I don't think I have posted since coming home from my sister's house last Saturday!  DH took care of his domain in taking down and putting away outside holiday decorations, but everything inside was still up.  Everything is now reorganized and put away in their properly labeled boxes until next year.

Thursday morning my 9-10 year old laptop completely croaked and I now have a new one.  I don't need any functionality besides wandering around the internet and some minor word processing (no streaming, gaming, etc.), so I was able to replace the dead laptop with a pretty inexpensive HP.  My deciding parameter besides price and screen size?  It's RED! 

We were told to expect 5-8" of snow yesterday/last night.  Instead we have about 2" of ice coating everything - I'd rather have had the snow, but no electrical outages, so all is well.

Everyone stay safe and happy.


----------



## loonlover

Good morning.

Some sunshine today with a high around 48. After the 3 1/4 inches of rain we received Friday night, I'll take it. 

I made pumpkin apple muffins yesterday to use for breakfast today as well as freezing some for future use. Pulled something out of the freezer for lunch yesterday and today, so am enjoying the previous time spent in the kitchen without a lot of time spent there this weekend. If only I were that efficient all the time. 

Hope you have a peaceful Sunday.


----------



## crebel

Good morning.  It is chilly but dry here today, temperatures will stay in the 20s.

Pumpkin apple muffins sound yummy. Wish I had one right now with my tea!

Everyone stay safe and happy.


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Good Morning

Sunny 50s in the desert with lots of birds at the feeders and our five new kittens exploring their new world....always fun to watch.

I am fasting today for blood work tomorrow morning....yuk

Hope everyone is have a restful Sunday.


----------



## Annalog

Good morning from southern Arizona.

My daughter has less than 4 miles left in her marathon race as I write this. The race was red flagged for heat around the time I received tracking notification that she passed 20 miles. The section going through Blizzard Beach was cut. That section is just after 20 miles. I received a snapchat image of her with a can of coke in her hand, a bag of ice on her head, and a serious look on her face. The text said "Park 4" so I am assuming that she didn't get to go through Blizard Beach and was in Hollywood Studios. The next was a video clip saying she was on the boardwalk into Epcot. I am sure that she is ok.

UPDATE: She finished the race. The course was shortened 1.6 miles so she did not run through Blizzard Beach. She still ran the distance in record time for her so she had PR engraved on the back. She said that even if the additional time at her pace for another 2 miles was added, it would still be her fastest time. She says, however, that she never wants to run in Florida again because the weather is too unpredictable. She was happy with how well she did and is looking forward to more fun and park time. She stopped for some character photos, especially with the Grave Diggers! They wouldn't let her lie down this time due to mud. This time it looks as if she is about to be attacked while under a trance.  My daughter is doubly Dopey and Goofy!

Hope your day is wonderful. Be excellent to each other.


----------



## loonlover

Good morning.

It stayed chilly yesterday, never getting to 40 degrees. We should be a little warmer today with a high around 50. 

II working 3-11 again today. Since I did some cooking while he was gone Saturday, guess I'll find something different to do today. 

Hope your week is off to a good start.


----------



## Andra

Good morning.  It's 52 and wet in Austin this morning.  We had pretty heavy fog even as far north as my house.  Usually I don't run into fog until I come south and cross the river.
I went to the doctor on Friday and got a steroid shot to help me combat the cedar fever.  I've also got a different nose spray and expensive totally awesome eye drops.  I've finally been able to sleep and that makes things much better.
My MIL was here this weekend for DH's birthday.  We did a lot of cleaning and sorting to follow up on what we started over vacation.  We can now get to all the equipment in our gym and we got the TRX system mounted.  Now I need to find my spare pair of gloves...
Hope you are having a good Monday.  Be excellent to each other!


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Good Morning

21 (Brrrr) but headed to partly cloudy 50s later. I am off to the Wildlife Refuge and expect to be busy this afternoon.

I hope everyone is having a good week.


----------



## Andra

Good morning.  It's still foggy in Austin, but at least we are at 60 degrees.  It looks like we are going to be wet all week.  I like the rain - I just don't like driving in it!
I have a follow-up doctor's appointment this afternoon and then a haircut.
Be excellent to each other!


----------



## loonlover

Good morning.

We have a dense fog advisory in effect for a little while longer. Rain moving in this evening with it staying fairly warm overnight.

Second allergy shot this morning, then a trip to Trader Joe's. I'll admit we are fast becoming converts to shopping there occasionally. I'll also go to Fresh Market while I'm over on that side of town.

Hope everyone has a good day.


----------



## crebel

Good morning. We are already at our predicted high of 34 this morning. The expectation is for the temperature to go down slightly throughout the day until we reach levels for more sleet/ice/possible snow overnight.

Today is our daughter's 39th birthday. Why does that makes _me_ feel old??


----------



## Annalog

Good afternoon from southern Arizona. My cough is much reduced today!

Earlier today I saw a group of at least three javalina this morning when I was driving home from errands. It was a place where I could stop the car. I rolled down the window and took some photos and then continued home. I hadn't seen a calmly feeding group here the 20 years I have been here. I used to see them all the time when I lived in Tucson.



crebel said:


> ...Today is our daughter's 39th birthday. Why does that makes _me_ feel old??


For the same reasons that my mom would say that she never felt old on her birthday but felt old four days later on my birthday and said, "I have a daughter who is HOW old?"  My daughter will turn 40 in a couple months. When I remember that we waited 7 years for her to arrive, I remember what my mom said! I also remember that I have a granddaughter who is 22 when I hear people around my age talking about their little grand babies. I then feel both der and so very fortunate to have the family that I do.  <3

Hope your day is wonderful. Be excellent to each other.


----------



## loonlover

Good morning.

Foggy at 55 with a 40% chance of thunderstorms this afternoon. Followed by the possibility of rain until about midnight.

II working 11-7 tonight so I'm staying quiet this morning. The fluctuation in temperatures sure makes it fun trying to keep the right selection of covers on the bed. The down comforter is too much, but the quilt we used last night wasn't enough to keep me warm. I've decided we need some kind of framework where we can rotate the covers from one kind to another without completely remaking the bed. I know, first world problem.

Hope your day is a good one.


----------



## Andra

Ick. Ick. Ick.
I am tired of this dreary weather (that's supposed to last all week). It's affecting my mood and energy - as if the cedar wasn't already doing enough of that!



loonlover said:


> The fluctuation in temperatures sure makes it fun trying to keep the right selection of covers on the bed. The down comforter is too much, but the quilt we used last night wasn't enough to keep me warm. I've decided we need some kind of framework where we can rotate the covers from one kind to another without completely remaking the bed. I know, first world problem.


LOL - let me know if you find a solution. I ended up turning on the window AC last night for a bit, but still pushed off covers around 2am.

Have a great day and be excellent to each other!


----------



## crebel

Good morning. 30 degrees with icy fog here this morning.  None of it bad enough to affect schools/bus routes even though we are still in an advisory.  Temperatures are expected to continue falling into the teens and then single digits by tomorrow - brrrr.

An exciting day of laundry and cooking ahead ...  Everyone stay safe and happy!


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Good Morning

Another below freezing night to be followed by a 50 degree afternoon....we were busy yesterday at the Refuge and I expect it to be busy again today......this is perfect weather for hiking, birding, photography....

Hope everyone's week is going well


----------



## jakecrew

Good evening form here.


----------



## crebel

Good morning!  Yesterday was chilly, today is downright cold at 1 degree (-17 wind chill).  Supposedly we will climb all the way to 12 degrees by this afternoon.  Of course another snow/ice storm is predicted for the weekend, sigh.  I prepared for last weekend with extra batteries, etc., and it wasn't nearly as bad as was forecast so I'm already set if it gets ugly this time.

Everyone stay safe and happy!


----------



## Andra

Good morning.  We are still damp here, but at least it wasn't that heavy fog again.  Supposedly we are going to get real rain today, and the temp should drop into the 50s.  It was all the way up to 80 yesterday which was nice in a way, but weird even for us.  My car is filthy.  Hopefully we will get a nice day soon so I can get it washed.
Have a wonderful day.


----------



## loonlover

Good morning.

Our high for the day was at 7 this morning although the temp will drop slowly as the day goes by. At least no rain is being predicted.

PJMasks at the arena tonight. It starts at 6 and ends at 7:25 so I'll be home before II leaves for his shift. Then a few more days off. 

Hope you enjoy your day.


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Good Morning and Hello Jakecrew !

27 in the desert, headed to sunny, but very windy 60s.

I have a doctor's appointment this afternoon to review my annual lab tests...I am dreading this.

Keep Warm and have a good day.


----------



## Annalog

Good morning from southern Arizona. (At least it was morning when I started typing. )

Hello Jakecrew!

NapCat, I hope there is nothing to dread.

It is overcast and raining lightly here. I will probably spend today at my sewing machine playing with my new presser feet.

Hope your day is wonderful. Be excellent to each other.


----------



## crebel

Good morning.  We are a warmer-than-yesterday 18 degrees today and expected to rise another 10 degrees or so throughout the day so the snow (which has begun in earnest) can switch to icy rain by evening, YUCK.

NapCat, I'm still thinking good thoughts for you and hope your dread was completely unfounded.  

Everyone have a safe and happy day.


----------



## loonlover

Good morning.

Chilly here but dry until later. It rained more than I expected during the show last night and it is supposed to rain overnight. But it looks like it will be dry by mid-morning tomorrow.

Got out early to get my allergy shot, followed by breakfast at a little coffee shop near the doctor's office.  I guess that might become a perk for having to get out each Friday morning. I have an appointment for an oil change on my car early this afternoon. Probably won't be doing much of anything before then.

NapCat, hope your reports yesterday were good.

Have a good day, everyone.


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Good Morning

Partly cloudy 50s in the forecast and low 20s tonight.

Thanks everyone for concerns. My test results were not as bad as I had expected. Thanks to a hassle with insurance and medicare, I had been off medication for several months. At any rate, we got everything straightened out and I am off to town to pick up new meds. Looks like I will be around to support our healthcare system for quite some time. There are Pharma Execs out there who need new boats and are counting on me ! HA !!

Happy Friday All


----------



## Andra

Happy Friday!
I got busy this morning and am just now catching my breath.  I certainly have not been bored today!

NapCat, glad things went OK at the doctor.

Have a wonderful weekend!


----------



## Annalog

Good afternoon from southern Arizona. It was foggy this morning after a rainy yesterday. Currently it is a beautiful sunny day.

NapCat, glad the doctor's visit was OK. Reading your post has reminded me to check on my latest test results that were to verify if I really needed a med that insurance would not pay for. (Update: My test results showed that taking an over the counter potassium supplement when I could not get the prescription my results are now normal and I do not need the new med. )

Somewhat related comment. I am currently on hold with Medicare to verify account status. I have been on hold for nearly an hour. I love cell phones on speaker during this. I have been gathering ruffles, pinning ruffles, and posting to KBoards. Not nearly as boring and annoying that way.  (Update: I am no longer on hold with Medicare. )

Hope your day is wonderful. Be excellent to each other.


----------



## loonlover

Good morning.

We've reached our high of 59 for the day but temps won't drop a lot before late evening. Raining at the moment but sunny skies are to arrive before much longer. Really looking forward to some sunshine and will be disappointed if we stay cloudy today.

No specific plans for the day. I need to do some laundry and the vacuum might get run. II needs to spend some time straightening up in his shop. I may encourage such an endeavor. Otherwise, we'll just enjoy spending the day together.

Hope everyone is enjoying their weekend.


----------



## Annalog

Good morning from southern Arizona.

A couple weeks ago, DH felt a small lump by the jaw of our smal long haired cat, Snowflake. Yesterday when he checked, the lump was much larger. He called the vet and got a same day appointment. The vet tried to get fluid out of the lump but the lump was hard all over. The most likely diagnosis is cancer of the salivary gland. The location is hazardous for surgery. The vet gave her an antibiotic shot and started her on prednisone. We will be giving her the prednisone twice a day for 5 days, then once a day for 5 more days, and then a half dosage once a day for life. Hopefully the prednisone will reduce the swelling and make it softer. We take her back to the vet after the 10 days to decide what to do next. I suspect that the decision will be based on quality of life for our 11 year old queen of the household. In the meantime, we will get various canned foods to see which she likes best and let her have the cereal milk that she loves so much, even though it is not really good for her. When the vet suggested that it was ok to give her whatever treats she wanted, we mentioned how she really liked milk but that we limited it, the vet gave us the ok. Extra pets, cuddles, and treats for our old rescue kitty.

Hope your day is filled with wonder. Be excellent to each other.


----------



## geoffthomas

Good Morning from the Maryland suburbs of Wash, D.C.
It is 27 here today with a high maybe of 36 later.
There is a dusting of snow out there. Around us there are some treacherous driving conditions.
I have a nice fire going in the Buck Stove.  Had to split some of the wood so that I could keep a "small" fire going.
Have a great day all.


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Good Morning

Lovely desert morning...partly cloudy in the 60s and absolute silence. I have been drinking my coffee on the deck and watching the latest batch of kittens discovering the world !

Hi Geoff ! Always good to "see" you.

Anna: All of us at the Lighthouse Ranch send best wishes to Snowflake.


----------



## crebel

Good afternoon.  Lots of ice and a few inches of snow here today, now it is windy.  The wind is snapping the ice off of our metal awnings and sounds like firecrackers.  It was not conducive to sleeping in!

DH made a big pot of chili, I made a pan of cornbread.  We are set to stay in an hunkered down for the rest of the day.

Geoff, so good to hear from you!  Everyone stay safe and happy.


----------



## crebel

I was late and the last person to check in yesterday, so today I'll be first to say Good Morning!

It is pretty cold today, actual temperature right now is -2 with a -20 wind chill.  It won't change much throughout the day since our high is expected to be +4 - another day of staying in and hunkering down, even churches are cancelling services so folks will avoid going out.  

If the man who plows our driveway is able to make it some time today, I may try to go to the grocery store.  Or I'll just stay in my jammies all day, drink hot tea, and hope for more reasonable winter weather tomorrow!  Everyone stay safe and happy.


----------



## loonlover

Good morning.

We're quite a bit warmer than Crebel at 27 and are supposed to have sunshine today, although we won't be as warm as we were yesterday.

We're going to attempt making a cheesecake in the Instant Pot today. Also have meat thawing for II to make sloppy joes.  Other than that, no major plans.

Hope everyone has a peaceful Sunday.


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Good Morning

Sunny, Breezy 60s in the desert...."Plans" are putzin' in the gardens and kitten-watching....yesterday they discovered tree climbing and look like a bunch of flying squirrels !

Hope everyone is having a restful Sunday


----------



## crebel

Good morning.  Woohoo, we're at a balmy 7 degrees and going up to 10 today!  At least it is dry and our driveway was finally cleared.  DH will be heading to the office this morning to get work done while most offices and the court system is closed.

Everyone have a safe and happy day.


----------



## loonlover

Good morning.

We're at 26 degrees heading to around 40 with sunshine. 

The sloppy joes and the cheesecake turned out well but following the recipe's instructions for making the filling did not work for us. It may have been my blender not being a very good one, but the next time we'll just start with the stand mixer. And, it is a whole lot easier to clean.

II has a doctor's appointment this afternoon so we'll try to combine that trip with another errand, then probably have an early supper out.

Hope your week is off to a good start.


----------



## jakecrew

Good Morning


----------



## Annalog

Good morning from southern Arizona. Plumbing on today's tasks.

Hope your day is wonderful. Be excellent to each other.


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Good Morning

Overcast 50s with a slight chance of rain....feels cold....of course, Iowans would think this is beach weather.

Enjoy the day and don't forget to remember...


----------



## crebel

NapCat (retired) said:


> Good Morning
> 
> Overcast 50s with a slight chance of rain....feels cold....of course, *Iowans would think this is beach weather*.
> 
> Enjoy the day and don't forget to remember...


Shorts and flip-flops weather!


----------



## Andra

Good morning.  It was 42 this morning and I think the high is supposed to be 60 this afternoon.  We'll see.  We have actually seen the sun the past few days!!  That was a joy after all the gloomy grey weather last week.
Our travel trailer is at McKinney Falls State Park for the week.  Since the park backs up to Headquarters, I will be staying there a few nights so I can get here easier in the mornings for the Commission Meetings.  I did get to the office and discover that I had left my lunch box at home.  So hopefully that's the only thing I forgot.

Happy thoughts for Snowflake.

Have a great day.


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Good Morning

Partly cloudy 50s with a light breeze on queue....should be a nice day at the Refuge. Three volunteers from last year have arrived and my friend who had the heart attack is back.....so we are back up to a full staff.

Have a great day all


----------



## Jennifer R P

Morning, all.


----------



## loonlover

Good morning.

Welcome, Jennifer.

28 this morning with cloudy skies again. Supposedly we will see some sunshine later today.

Some errands to run this morning so not sure what else will get done.

II is scheduled for shoulder replacement next month so we decided we'd better get his new glasses ordered. Putting contacts in would be difficult for a bit after the surgery. Off work time will be about 4 weeks, we figure. Getting him to therapy should be a little easier than it was after the knee replacement. 

Hope everyone has a good day.


----------



## crebel

Good morning!  We are at zero degrees right now with a wind chill of -15 but are supposed to make it into the 20s today - a heat wave!  

I was awake too early this morning and already have the last of 3 loads of laundry in the dryer.  When that load is done I can commune with my spirit animal the rest of the day. 

Everyone stay safe and happy.


----------



## Annalog

Good morning from southern Arizona. It is currently in the mid 40s and raining and headed to the mid 50s and mostly cloudy with showers.

Snowflake doesn't seem to be in pain. She moves between her favorite places and frequently gets up on the cat tree to look out the window. She is drinking water but is not eating much, not even the baby food or nearly liquid prescription cat food. Hopefully the prednisone will start helping soon.

Hope your day is wonderful. Be excellent to each other.


----------



## Andra

Annalog said:


> Snowflake doesn't seem to be in pain. She moves between her favorite places and frequently gets up on the cat tree to look out the window. She is drinking water but is not eating much, not even the baby food or nearly liquid prescription cat food. Hopefully the prednisone will start helping soon.


Anna, when my Figaro decided to stop eating one of the vet techs recommended Purina Pro Plan FortiFlora Cat Probiotic Supplement.  She called it "kitty crack." He really did seem to like it and ate just about anything if we sprinkled some on top. It's expensive, but I only used half a packet for each meal so a box lasted about a month. I ordered it from Amazon.


----------



## Andra

Good morning.  It's 47 and wet in Austin today.  My commute from the park to the office took under 10 minutes - and most of that was driving slowly and carefully out of the park!  I did decide to wear jeans and bring my nice clothes in a bag.  I'm getting presentations ready and having breakfast.
Have a great day!


----------



## crebel

Good morning.  It is 27 degrees here this morning so it has warmed up enough to bring more snow, yippee.

I have an eye doctor appointment later this morning.  DH will be coming home from work to take me.  I'm pretty sure this is the day I will hear, "Driving is no longer recommended."  That is fairly depressing, but just another bump in the road of life to which I will have to adjust.

Everyone stay safe.


----------



## loonlover

Good morning.

We're just slightly warmer at 30 degrees. A possibility of some wintry mix before rain moves in and stays until sometime tomorrow afternoon.

Crebel, good thoughts headed your way. Adjustments in life are necessary, but some are easier to deal with than others. 

II working the next 4 nights. It looks like tomorrow night's show will definitely be loading in while it is raining. At least there is a night between the 2 concerts this week.

I'm staying quiet this morning with no plans to leave the house. 

Hope your day goes well.


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Good Morning

Beautiful day at the Refuge and we should be busy...

Have a great day.


----------



## Andra

Good morning!  It's 50 degrees and damp here today.  It's not raining exactly, but occasionally I could hear water drops on top of the trailer.  I saw deer on my way out of the park - that was pretty cool.
Second day of Commission Meetings - hope it's relatively calm.
I am off tomorrow since I have a dentist appointment and a few other things.
Have a wonderful day.


----------



## crebel

Good morning.  It is 32 degrees and foggy enough to have a 2-hour school delay.  We are supposed to stay within a couple of degrees of the current temperature with a little more snow late this afternoon.  Must be winter in Iowa. 

My eye appointment went about as expected.  I still have my license, but have only driven once since before Christmas and the ophthalmologist doubts I will be able to pass the DOT eye exam in July.  On the bright side, we'll certainly save money if I don't have a vehicle or have to carry insurance!  I'm exploring options now to find someone willing to drive me to the grocery store, doctor appointments, etc. on a regular basis since there is no public transportation out where we live or uber, taxis and the like. Something will work out.

Everyone stay safe and happy.


----------



## loonlover

Good morning.

38 degrees heading to 43 with the rain supposed to end about the time I head to work. Looks like rainfall has been at least 1 1/2 inches in the last 24 hours.

Miranda Lambert at the arena tonight. End time around 10:40 so I would think I'd be home by 11:30 or so. Projected attendance not quite as high as I had expected so maybe I won't be too busy.

Hope everyone has a good day.


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Good Morning

The weather-guessers say we will have sunny 60s for at least the next two weeks ! Of course I can change that with a clean Subaru ! Ha !

I have a doctor's appointment this afternoon to follow up from last week...should be no surprises there. I have been invaded by hundreds of Ringneck Doves....that many make the most amazing sound. Not the brightest bird, they make easy pickings for the cats...we have drifts of feathers everywhere.

Crebel...I also live where there is no public transportation, so our Senior Center runs a van into town so folks can do their shopping and chores.


----------



## Annalog

Good evening. RIP Snowflake.


Spoiler



Today we had to take Snowflake to the vet to be put to sleep. For the past couple days she could only drink water or milk. We had to add liquid to the prescription cat food and give it to her using a syringe. She cried everytime we gave her the medicine or the food. Last night she seemed to be in more pain and we could not get her to swallow anything. This morning, even the milk she tried to drink came back up. She had a difficult time moving and would cry out. We phoned the vet and got an afternoon appointment. Apparently the cancer had grown to nearly close her throat. We made the only decision that was fair to Snowflake.


 We will miss her so much. She was such a sweet and loving cat.


----------



## crebel

Good morning.  Anna, I am so sorry Snowflake has crossed the Rainbow Bridge, bless you for the decision you made out of love. {{{hugs}}}

I went to bed around 10 last night with a dusting of snow on the ground and maybe an inch expected by morning.  Right now it is still snowing and we have over 5 inches! School is closed here and our small town was apparently in some unexpected weather pocket with the highest snowfall in the state. Towns within 10-20 miles only have an inch or less.  I definitely wouldn't be out and about today even if I could!

Everyone stay safe and be happy.


----------



## loonlover

Hugs, Anna. You made your decision based on love and what was best for Snowflake. That doesn't make it any easier for us.

Good morning.

We'll be somewhere in the 40s today for a high with what is looking like gloomy skies again. But, supposedly rain is not in the forecast.

I didn't get home until about midnight last night. They delayed the start of the show so it wasn't over until almost 11. I wasn't really busy until the last 25 minutes or so, then people had to get crazy.

WinterJam is at the arena tomorrow. I'll be going in around 8 in the morning for a 15+ hour day. The boss won't be there so no telling what I'll end up being involved in.

Hope everyone has a good day and their weekend is a good one.


----------



## Annalog

Thank you Crebel and Loonlover. It was definitely the best decision for Snowflake. It helped that the vet agreed that it was time. This morning Dusty, our other inside cat, is acting extra needy. We got him a few months before Snowflake. I am sure that he is missing her also.

Good morning from southern Arizona. It is going to be a sunny day. I am not sure what we will be doing today. Maybe I should work in the garden since it is sunny. 

Hope your day is wonderful. Be excellent to each other.


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Good Morning

Sunny 70s in the desert with early Spring green showing already. I hope to spend the day getting dirty in the gardens.

Happy Friday all.

Anna: Sympathies from all of us at the Lighthouse Ranch


----------



## Annalog

NapCat, thank you to all of you at the Lighthouse Ranch.


----------



## Andra

Hugs from all of us too Anna. That's always such a hard call. RIP Snowflake.

Good morning. It's 40 and a little damp this morning. Ginger and I have already been on a walk around our camping loop. It's a little over half a mile. I'm pretty sure she is going to wear me out today.
We do have to make a run out to a grocery store. Despite all my lists I still managed to forget a few things.
Be excellent to each other!


----------



## Annalog

Thank you and hugs to all of you. Give an extra hug to Ginger. It helped that the vet said that we made the right decision after examining Snowflake and hearing our description of the last day and a half.

Good morning from southern Arizona. Another sunny day and we will work more in the garden. Also, I hope to finish another Christmas apron. Only five more after that one. 

Hope your day is wonderful. Be excellent to each other.


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Good Morning

Another gorgeous day in the desert...I am off to the gardens with my trusty pruning shears.

Hope everyone is having a wonderful weekend.


----------



## loonlover

Good morning.

46 degrees and cloudy but it isn't supposed to rain as much today as was predicted earlier.

A very long day yesterday, but a lot fewer calls during the concert than in the past. But, we're all glad that one is over for another year. A couple of odd things throughout the day made for an interesting night for II. One of the buses backed into an electrical hookup, killing power to the guard shack and the gate. That made it a little cold in the shack and the gate had to be manually opened and closed. He was really glad to see the last bus leave.

We're off for a few days again with nothing but a couple of appointments scheduled. Need to get a couple of things done before his surgery. Looks like the weather may even cooperate and let us get them done.

Hope everyone has a peaceful Sunday.


----------



## Annalog

Good morning from southern Arizona. The weather was so great yesterday that we spent most of the day in the garden. While leveling soil in one bed, I uncovered a young tarantula, about 3 inches across. I carefully got it standing on the tines of the rake and carried it near the edge of our property. I set it down near where I could loosen some soil. I carefully covered it as it had been before I disturbed it. Hopefully it made a comfortable den before evening. DH then said that he had found an adult and another juvenile earlier in the week. He moved them to the brush pile on the other side of the fence by the garden. Years ago he rescued a tarantula from the chickens. Not bad for someone with arachnophobia. He hates taking a life more than he is afraid of spiders. <3 I also saw two different young lizards but they moved too quickly for me to get a photo.










I did get some sewing done but did not finish an apron.

Hope your day is wonderful. Be excellent to each other.


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Good Morning

Another Spring-like day in the desert ! I did quite a bit yesterday so am sore and tired today, but still anxious to do more....good to be outside putzin' again.

Hope everyone is having a restful Sunday.


----------



## loonlover

Good morning.

Really foggy and 43 degrees with an expected high around 58. More rain expected tomorrow.

Nowhere I need to go today so hope to get some housework done. We've got a couple of things that we really need to do before II's surgery so maybe we'll get some of that done.

Hope your week is off to a good start.


----------



## Andra

Good morning. It's 47 and damp here. Ginger and I have already walked part of the camping loop and are now enjoying the electric fireplace.
We pack up to go home today but first detour to Crestview RV to drop off the trailer. I thought Jayco had a pretty good reputation. But my 2-year-old trailer has spent way more time in the shop than the 9-year-old Dutchman Denali that I used for a trade. Hopefully this will be the last time for a while.
Have a wonderful day.


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Good Morning

You all (all-ya-all for Andra...) must tired of me bragging about our lovely weather....but triple digits will be here before long. Unfortunately I will doubt if I will get much done as last night I managed to twist my knee....excruciating pain. Hopefully heat/ice and stretching will get me mobile today.

Happy Monday....Hope everyone's week is off to a good start.


----------



## Annalog

NapCat, hope your knee heals well and quickly.

Good morning from southern Arizona. I woke up in the middle of the night and couldn't get back to sleep for a few hours. When I did, I slept like a rock and woke up shortly before noon.

Hope your day is wonderful. Be excellent to each other.


----------



## loonlover

Good morning.

33 degrees, foggy again, and rain expected around noon. If that holds true, I should make it out for the allergy shot before the rain begins.

Accomplished one of the things I wanted to get done yesterday and made progress on others. 

NapCat, hope your knee is better today.

Enjoy your day.


----------



## Andra

Good morning. It's 53 and foggy in Austin today. I got a bonus day off today. Our office building is closed because the water is turned off to fix a leak. So Ginger and I are hanging out.
I'm sorry about your knee NapCat. You probably know the drill of keeping it iced and elevated and staying off it for a day or two. The last time I did something stupid to my knee the physical therapist showed my how to use physio tape on it. I don't know if that would help in your situation, but it sure helped me.  The tape acts as a brace but is more customizable.

Have a wonderful day and be excellent to each other!


----------



## Annalog

Good morning from southern Arizona. I woke up early enough to eat breakfast today.  The ast few nights I have woken up around 3 a.m. and didn't fall back to sleep until shortly before a more normal time to wake up for me. Since we are both retired, DH let me sleep until I woke up. While that was great for me, it will be better to get my sleep pattern back to normal. The past few days I guess I did some accidental intermittent fasting as I essentially ate a largish early lunch and a light early dinner. 

It was way too windy yesterday to dig in the garden. Hopefully it won't be as windy today.

Hope your day is wonderful. Be excellent to each other.


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Good Morning

Thanks for the Get Well Wishes....still not showing my cat-like stealth, but getting around. Being all gilliwompus.... now everything hurts !










We have some special events (Junior Ranger Day, Ranger Walk & Talks, Going Away Party, etc) coming up at the Refuge and I really want to be there...so am taking it easy for a couple of days.

Keep Well All


----------



## loonlover

Good morning.

41 degrees with cloudy skies. It looks like the rain has left the area, however. 

I have an eye doctor appointment this morning, then both of us get haircuts this afternoon. A stop at Trader Joe's hopefully occurs between the two as it is really close to our eye doctor's office. Otherwise, not sure I'll get much done.

Hope everyone has a good day.


----------



## Annalog

Good morning from southern Arizona. It is currently 31°F and dark but is headed to 63ºF and mostly sunny.  It is supposed to be windy later in the day so I will try to get out to the garden as soon as possible. 

Yesterday I turned the soil in five 4'x 4' beds and pit compost over one 4'x8' bed and two 4'x4' beds. This morning I will try to get the rest of the soil moved from the beds that are too full to those not full enough. I doubt that I will get any compost moved before the winds arrive. That will probably be all the gardening that I will get done before Sunday.

Thursday I will be driving to my daughter's house in Gilbert. On her way to work Friday she is going to drop me off at the Quilt, Craft & Sewing Festival that will be at the Arizona Exposition & State Fair area nearby. We will both go together on Saturday. Neither of us has been to one of these but my impression is that it is like the Great Train Show but for quilters instead of model railroaders. Hopefully it will be as much fun.  l suspect that it might be almost as difficult to not spend too much money.

Hope your day is wonderful. Be excellent to each other.


----------



## Andra

Good morning (barely).  It was 42 and very windy this morning.  We now have sunshine and might make it up to 60.  But if the wind keeps up, it will still be too nippy to spend much time outside.
I ended up doing my holiday baking yesterday.  I did two batches of snack mix, two pans of shortbread, and one each of two different bar cookies.  I then packed it into tins to give away.  I still have some shortbread and snack mix for myself.

Why do my smoke detectors only make noises about low batteries at 2am?!?!?!  My sleep was really messed up last night thanks for a search for 9-volt batteries.  I've got enough on the shopping list to change all the rest of them today so hopefully tonight will be quiet.

Have a great day.


----------



## loonlover

Andra said:


> Why do my smoke detectors only make noises about low batteries at 2am?!?!?! My sleep was really messed up last night thanks for a search for 9-volt batteries. I've got enough on the shopping list to change all the rest of them today so hopefully tonight will be quiet.


Our smoke/carbon dioxide detector decided to tell us it was time to replace it at 3AM a couple of weeks ago. We at first thought a battery change was needed, but it continued to chirp after changing them (it at least took AAs). We knew there wasn't a fire and weren't concerned about carbon dioxide since it also chirped when II took it outside. We found one at Lowes the next day that has a 10 year battery so maybe we won't be awakened for a battery change in the wee hours of the morning again.


----------



## loonlover

Good morning.

38 degrees with an expected high of around 43 with cloudy skies. I'm definitely ready for some sun.

Nowhere I have to be today. Looking forward to staying in all day. II working tonight so quiet time this morning, then I really need to vacuum once he wakes up.

Hope your day goes well.


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Good Morning

Headed to sunny 60s. I have to drop some paperwork off at the Clinic, then going to "town" for supplies. Despite very high winds we were busy at the Refuge yesterday. I am hurting today but overall feeling better...at least I can walk...sort of "duckish", but walking !

Have a great day !


----------



## Annalog

Good morning from southern Arizona. We got more done on Wednesday in the garden than we planned but also were more tired and achy afterwards than we hoped.  I was hobbling a bit yesterday packing for my visit. I then learned that my plans for this visit have changed a bit.

My granddaughter at NAU is visiting home this weekend. Therefore my daughter is taking today off from work so that we can go to the Quilt, Craft & Sewing Festival  together today and not go on Saturday. I am not sure what the weekend plans are other than family is involved. 

Hope your day is wonderful. Be excellent to each other.


----------



## loonlover

Good morning.

Another mostly cloudy day but the high will be in the low 50s.

Allergy shot day plus picking up prescriptions from the pharmacy are my errands for this morning. The Harlem Globetrotters are at the arena tonight so should be a fairly easy and early night for me. I figure II and I will pass each other somewhere on the road as I head home tonight.

Hope everyone's Friday is a good one.


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Good Morning

Beautiful morning in the desert and a busy day. Tomorrow is "Junior Ranger Day" at the Wildlife Refuge, where young folks get to "work" through a series of projects and demonstrations culminating in an awards ceremony.










A fun day for all, but a lot of work. I am helping set up displays, running the Information Desk and doing a whole lot of cooking for the "Backroom Potluck" We are expecting over 200 and parents....gasp ! (Keeps ME young...HA)

Enjoy your Friday !


----------



## Andra

Happy Friday!!
Nothing much to report from Austin.  It's cool in the mornings and slightly less cool in the afternoons.
We are planning to work in our gym this weekend and get the taxes finished.  Sounds thrilling...

Have a wonderful weekend.


----------



## Annalog

Good morning from southern Arizona. Had a great time yesterday with my daughter. Somehow, we only spent mone at one booth each! We will also be able to share the use of our purchases as we bought useful tools. 

I will be spending today with activities with family.

NapCat, I hope that Junior Ranger Day is fantastic!

Andra, taxes is next on my agenda after I return home!

Everyone, hope your day is wonderful. Be excellent to each other.


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Good Morning

Beautiful Morning in the Desert and we are all ready for the onslaught of the "Rangers-in-Making"

Hope everyone is having a good weekend.


----------



## loonlover

Good morning.

It looks like we have a lovely day in store. Sunny and heading to the 50s. I'm going to try to get out and walk this afternoon. I haven't been very good about going with the gloomy, damp days we've been having.

The arena paid me to read last night. I had no one in the office with me and only had 3 calls. II asked me how I was going to keep from getting sleepy. My response: I'm reading a good book.

I managed to get the taxes done early this year. Glad to have gotten that out of the way. 

Our boys did the Junior Ranger bit during a week we spent camping at one of the state parks. They still talk about how much fun that was. Since they were the only kids doing it that week, they received a lot of individual attention from the ranger. It didn't hurt anything that the ranger liked to come by our camp site to play with our Great Dane, either.

Hope everyone is enjoying their weekend.


----------



## loonlover

Good morning.

Our expected high is 71. Is it really February?

Nothing in particular on the agenda for the day so it may be another day of only doing what needs to be done to feed us. 

Have a peaceful Sunday.


----------



## Annalog

Good morning from central Arizona. It is currently 43°F and sunny in Gilbert and headed to 80°F. In Benson it is currently a cloudy 37°F and headed to 73°F.

I will be driving home today after a little more time.with my daughter and granddaughters.

Hope your day is wonderful. Be excellent to each other.


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Good Morning

Our Junior Ranger Day was a sucess with over 300 enthusiastic young folks so involved in our activities that there was not a single cell phone in sight......_Mission Accomplished !! _

High Winds with blowing sand/dust in the forecast for our Superbowl Party....

Good Luck to your team !!


----------



## Andra

Good morning.  It's 57 here in Austin this morning.  I am heading down to Corpus for work today.  It's supposed to be rainy and in the 70s.  

I should get to have supper with my niece after I get finished with work.  That's a good thing 

Have a wonderful day.


----------



## loonlover

Good morning.

53 degrees heading to the 70s again. But rain moves in early this evening and sticks around through most of Wednesday. We might see a little sun again on Friday.

II has a doctor's appointment this afternoon. I've always heard old people talk about their doctor's appointments. I guess we classify as old as it seems we have a lot of them.

Nothing else specific in the works today.

Safe travels, Andra.

Hope your week is off to a good start.


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Sunny, windy 40s in the desert today.

Our Superbowl Party/Dinner was delightful, but went past the ol' Cat's bedtime....seems like I have had a lot going on lately and my leg is still bothering me, so today will be an office PJ Day

Hope everyone's week is off to a great start.


----------



## Annalog

Good morning from southern Arizona. I got one more 5'x5' section before the wind got too windy. Taxes are next on the list.

Hope your day is full of wonder. Be excellent to each other.


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Good Morning

Good Grief....chill factor of 22...brrr. Indoor day for sure...maybe a few hours sitting at the piano.

Have a great day.


----------



## loonlover

Good afternoon.

II had his pre-op check-in and tests at the hospital this morning so we're all set up for the surgery next Tuesday. Got the scoop on all the things that need to be done beforehand. 

We stopped at the allergy clinic for my shot, then ate lunch out. I'm getting kind of spoiled eating out more than we usually do. Guess that will change after the surgery, although I might swing doing takeout, especially after therapy sessions.

Hope your day is going well.


----------



## Annalog

Good afternoon from southern Arizona. It has been a cold and windy day.

I didn't get the taxes done yesterday as I spent the day updating DH's laptop as the Windows version on mine was too old to install the software. I finally finished the tax software installation on DH's laptop late last night. This morning was spent with a plumber from Mr. Rooter. It was a very successful (and expensive) morning. We learned that over the past 20 years, the main pipe to the septic tank developed a bad sag or low spot where the kitchen connects to it, resulting in blockages. (For some reason, water does not carry stuff uphill very well. )  The plumber cleared the blockages, giving me a functioning kitchen sink and a usable dishwasher.  This afternoon DH put blocks underneath the line and raised it back to its original location. When it is a bit warmer he will go back under the house to replace the broken straps and tighten the sagging ones.

I am leaving the taxes for tomorrow as I spent all my energy for the day working on the kitchen and dealing with the cleaning backlog.

Hope your day is wonderful. Be excellent to each other.


----------



## Annalog

Good morning from southern Arizona. It is currently 19°F and dark and headed to 48°F and sunny. I think that I might wait until it warms up a bit before planting seeds. 

Hopr your day is wonderful. Be excellent to each other.


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Good Morning

Chill Factor = 16 !! Yipes I am headed over to the Wildlife Refuge, but I do not expect many visitors. Lots of indoor projects to work on.

Hope everyone's week is going well.


----------



## loonlover

Good morning.

We're at 41 degrees, expecting to warm up to only 43 today with occasional rain expected throughout the day. Still haven't had any thunderstorms rumble through. 

Some housework on the agenda and one of the next few days will require a trip to WalMart. I am thinking of making it a pickup order for most items on the list and then going in for the few items I prefer to pick out myself. 

I sort of feel like we are in some kind of holding pattern until the day of II's surgery. Need to get myself motivated to actually do something as I don't really know exactly why or what I am waiting for.

Hope everyone has a good day.


----------



## Andra

Good morning.  We got back from Corpus around 8:00pm yesterday.  I did NOT get up at 5:00 this morning, so I came in to work at 9:00am instead.  It was in the 80s in Corpus yesterday afternoon when we left.  When we got back to Austin it was in the 50s and it was 36 this morning.  I'm getting temperature whiplash!
Hope everyone is having a great week.


----------



## loonlover

Good morning.

It will be chilly and gloomy again today. Snow flurries possible but not very likely at our house. What there is will be slightly to the north of us.

Not sure what I'll get up to today. Not that there aren't things I should do, just haven't been finding the motivation lately.

Hope your day is a good one.


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Good Morning

We have a nice afternoon on queue with sunny 70s and light wind. I am headed over to the Refuge to a Going Away Party for our Volunteer Coordinator who will be dearly missed....then I will go into town for supplies and check out Home Depot for stoves...after twenty years my glasstop cracked.

Hope everyone is having a good week.


----------



## loonlover

Good morning.

Frosty here at 28 and an expected partly cloudy day with a high of 50.

I'll be heading out for my allergy shot later and by the time I'm through with that my pickup order at WalMart should be ready. I've decided pickup orders may come in handy at times.

II working 3-11 tonight. Mopping floors and other housework are on my agenda while he is working.

Hope your weekend gets off to a good start.


----------



## Andra

Happy Friday!!  It was 35 this morning (up 4 degrees from yesterday morning), but we are supposed to get up in the 60s this afternoon.  I can already see the sun through the windows across the hall.
I have a hard time getting moving on cold mornings now.  I think I'd rather stay in bed where it's warm.  I have to babysit a meeting this morning - it's a celebration of the Buffalo Soldiers.  It should be pretty cool.  But I'm also trying to track down a weird Excel problem with the latest version doing something differently than it did before and messing up our money people's systems...  Not having much luck on that one yet.
Have a great day and a wonderful weekend.


----------



## Annalog

Good morning from southern Arizona. It is currently 35°F and headed to a sunny 66°F. If it is not too windy I will dig in the garden.

Hope your day is wonderful. Be excellent to each other.


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Good Morning

Headed to a sunny afternoon in the 80s. Yesterday I took the off road route to town with the windows down and the sunroof open....just beautiful. Another great day coming up.

Hope everyone has fun weekend plans. ENJOY !!


----------



## loonlover

Good morning.

28 degrees with sunny skies. I plan on enjoying the sunshine today with a high around 55.

We need to get a couple more things done before II's surgery. Otherwise what we do is up in the air. 

Hope everyone is enjoying the weekend.


----------



## Annalog

Good morning from southern Arizona. It is currently a sunny 38°F and headed to 75°F. I hope to get more digging done in the garden today.

Hope your day is wonderful. Be excellent to each other.


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Good Morning

Headed to sunny 80s in the desert and like Anna, I am off to "dig in the dirt" and by golly I am going to wash the car which keeps getting put off.

Have a great day !


----------



## loonlover

Good morning.

We're to have a high of around 65 with rain beginning late this afternoon and possible for the next 4 days. Yuck is all I can say.

Not much in the plans today but to make sure we get fed.

Hope everyone has a peaceful Sunday.


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Good Morning

'da Cat's superpowers still work !!! I washed the car yesterday afternoon under beautiful warm, sunny skies (with forecast for more). Today's forecast includes sub freezing chill factors, high wind, low temperatures, blowing dust, rain and _snow_ !!!!

I just started a fire in the fireplace and will spend the day in flannel PJs, Internet shopping (still looking for a stove compatible to my counter).

Hope everyone is having a restful Sunday


----------



## Annalog

Good morning from southern Arizona. It is currently a partly sunny 55°F and headed to a cloudy 70°F. I got the garden ready to plant yesterday. However the forecast shows lows of 25°F week after next. I checked and it will be ok to plant before the rain over the next few days and the freezes next week, especially if I remember to cover the cold frame. Until then I will leave the cold frame cover off.

Hope your day is wonderful. Be excellent to each other.


----------



## loonlover

Good morning.

59 degrees this morning. Cloudy skies but we aren't supposed to get as much rain today as earlier predicted. Temperatures will drop during the day and we'll be in the 40s tomorrow.

We will find out this afternoon what time we have to be at the hospital tomorrow for II's surgery. I'm hoping it will be early, but not quite as early as 5 AM. The norm for this surgery is one night in the hospital. We're hoping he follows the norm.

Just a few little chores in the plans today. II worked 11-7 last night so he'll probably sleep for a little while. I think he feels like he'll be nervous enough tonight to not sleep well.

Hope everyone has a good day.


----------



## crebel

Just popping in to say a quick good morning and I will be keeping II and LL in my thoughts tomorrow for a successful surgery and uneventful recovery/rehab.


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Good Morning

Sunny 60s in the desert, but still very windy....it is hysterical watching the kittens chasing blowing leaves and feathers.

Hope everyone's week is off to a good start......prayers to Arkansas.


----------



## Annalog

Sending positive energy and goid thoughts to II and LL. 

Good morning from southern Arizona. It is currently 39°F and headed to a cloudy 50°F. Day before yesterday I only got one 4'x8'garden bed planted as the wind blew away a couple of my lettuce seeds, even when I was planting them one at a time. 

Yesterday my sister and I went to mom's house. We cleared a closet, organized the remaining stuff to go through, and my sister made a room by room list of remaining stuff and what to do with it. All the personal stuff to sort through is now in one walk in closet. The furniture in one bedroom, the living room, and the stuff in the kitchen will stay until mid April after another sister and her husband come for a visit. By then everything remaining that we want will be cleared out and the house goes on the market. We then ate lunch followed by a visit to the cemetery. It was the 32nd anniversary of our dad's death. Mom was without him for over 31 years. We put red and white flowers in vases on both sides of their headstone and I cleaned the marker.

It rained on my drive home but had stopped raining by the time I got there. I was able to unload the stuff in the car without it getting wet. Another storm was coming but I had time to add a light layer of compost to the planted bed. I think that it was good that I did as it rained fairly heavily for most of the night.

Hope your day is filled with wonder. Be excellent to each other.


----------



## Andra

Good morning!  It was 42 with damp stuff this morning.  It's supposed to stay wet most of the week.

Sending good thoughts to II and LL today.  I hope everything goes smoothly and uneventfully.

I am trying to track down a weird Excel problem at work.  I've about decided to just call Microsoft and get them involved since I am no where closer to a solution than I was on Friday.
Have a great day.  Be excellent to each other!


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Good Morning

Lovely day in the desert.

Thoughts and Prayers from all at the Lighthouse ranch to LL & II.


----------



## loonlover

Good evening.

We left the house at 5 AM this morning and I got home just after 6 PM. The surgery went well, but there was a shortage of beds. I left the hospital as II was getting moved to a room about 5:30 PM. The staff in outpatient surgery were wonderful, but it certainly wasn't a restful place. Hopefully II will get to come home tomorrow. That all depends on how the pain management goes. He opted to have a nerve block so he still wasn't feeling much pain when I left, but he said it did feel odd to still not have feeling in his thumb & forefinger. After such a short night last night, I may be in bed by 9 tonight. 

Thanks for all the thoughts sent our way. 

Hope your day was a good one.


----------



## Andra

Ick. Ick. Ick. 43 and wet in Austin this morning.  I just got to office and already feel like I've run a marathon.  It's hard to drive in the dark and rain because a lot of the roads don't have clear lane markers - it's actually easier in the construction zones because they use those reflectors.  Of course then you have puddles.  I should have stayed at home.
(OK - whine and gripe session over)  I'm going to eat breakfast and try to convince myself that I'm in a good mood.

LL - glad to hear things went well.  Hope you got some sleep.  Hope II did too - hospitals are definitely NOT good places to rest.

Stay warm and dry everyone.  Be excellent to each other!


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Good Morning

LL/II Glad things went well and hope you get to go home soon.

I am off to the Wildlife Refuge today......beautiful sunny 70s. Yesterday I noticed trees and roses starting to bud and Spring bulbs starting to come up. Yeah !!

Have a great day all


----------



## Annalog

LL, happy to hear that II's surgery went well.

Good afternoon from southern Arizona. I planted more seeds in the garden this morning after two days of rain.

Hope your day is wonderful. Be excellent to each other.


----------



## loonlover

Good evening again.

II decided it would be better if he stayed in the hospital another night. It was really hard to decide what to do as communication with patients is not what it once was. We both got some sleep, one of us last night, and the other one during the day today. I plan on being there by seven in the morning so maybe we can be checked out by 11 AM. My recollection of that process is that the patient is always more in a hurry than the hospital.

Hope everyone had a good day. At least today mine was spent in a hospital room, not the recovery area. It was much quieter than yesterday.


----------



## Andra

Good morning.  It's still cold(ish) in Austin today, but at least it's dry.  Ginger practically drug me out of the house for a walk this morning.  That was a major change from the last two days when she stuck her head out and went "no way" and came back inside.
It's Friday eve - celebrate.


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Good Morning

Looks like we have a couple of weeks of nice weather ahead with temps in the 50s/60s and sunny skies (unless I wash the car and/or windows). I am seeing small buds on trees and roses at home and lots of desert life waking up at the Refuge. Beautiful time of the year in the desert.

Friday Eve indeed !! Enjoy !


----------



## Andra

Happy Friday!!  Happy Valentine's Day - be nice to yourself today!

We are back to lower temps in Austin - 32 this morning (but still dry).  It looks like warmer temps are on the way.  And more rain is in the forecast starting on Monday.

Have a wonderful day.  Be excellent to each other!


----------



## loonlover

Good morning.

See Andra's post for the weather other than our low this morning was 22.

We got home about 2:30 yesterday afternoon. Things have been going well since then. Since the surgery was on his dominant arm, he is a little slow doing some things, but is managing, and even do some texting with one of our sons. He just says it takes a while. The arm is in a sling, but he is allowed to use his fingers and move the arm somewhat below the elbow. Return appointment with the doctor is next Wednesday.

I will be working the Home Show the next two days. I am sure II will be bored, but I'll have food ready for him that he can easily heat and eat and he can use most of his gadgets, plus read. We both felt a lot better once we got home yesterday.

Hope everyone's weekend is off to a good start.


----------



## NapCat (retired)




----------



## Annalog

Good morning from sunny southern Arizona. Yesterday I planted more seeds in the garden and worked on my turtle pin cushion. Today DH and I get ready to go to our daughter's house for the weekend. We are moving our headboard to the room we stay in and some buckets of compost to her garden. I think that it is important to move important items first.  (Two other pieces of the bedroom set are already there. ) We are also taking enough clothes and toiletries so that packing for future weekend trips will be greatly simplified.

This weekend trip will be filled with converting the spare bedroom and working on our daughter's vegetable garden. The goal will be to get it so that both gardens will be able to be maintained with very little time and effort. Looking forward to many weekend trips before the final move.

Hope your Valentine's Day is happy and full of wonder. Be excellent to everyone.


----------



## Annalog

Good morning from southern Arizona. It is currently 37°F and almost light enough to move the headboard into the truck. Then we fit in the buckets  compost and whatever else can fit safely under a sheet of plywood to keep anything from blowing out. We will then pack the stuff that must fit into the truck cab. I will probably be buried in pillows since I am taking my second best bed pillows. DH has had his second best pillow there for a long time.  Then we will have breakfast and hit the road. We will probably arrive at our daughter's house at bit after she gets home from hiking.

Hope your day is wonderful. Be excellent to each other.


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Good Morning

Sunny 70s as far as the Weather-guessers can see...wonderful. I have some new roses to plant and continue deadwooding/pruning/cleanup. Lots of things starting to bud out and all my indoor Christmas cactus have flowered together....must be a thousand blooms !!

Hope everyone is having a fun weekend


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Good Morning

Lovely day in the desert.










Hope everyone is having a restful day.


----------



## Annalog

Great plan, NapCat! I am going to write this post and then nap until I am hungry.

Good afternoon from sunny southern Arizona. 

DH and I just returned from a busy day and half at our daughter's house. Yesterday we cleared most of the non-bedroom stuff (granddaughter's canvases and painting supplies, printer, desktop computer, etc.) from the spare room and moved in our headboard and a camping cot. There was already a twin XL adjustable bed and some bedroom furniture in there. (I will be sleeping on the camp cot when both DH and I go up for trips since my back is better than his.) My daughter had to sort through the stuff and find new locations for it. A large box of old games will be donated. It was fun to watch my daughter on a video call with the granddaughter away at college discuss which things stayed and which didn't. It was even more fun to see how excited the granddaughter was that we brought her an old 10 inch diameter Edison record with a single song on each side.

I was surprised to see how wet the soil in my daughter's backyard was. She even has moss growing. I combined the contents of two compost bins into one and added four years of leaf litter from the raised bed vegetable garden. The garden has lain untended for the past four years. I turned and heaped up the soil in about half of the garden to dry while DH and our daughter tracked down plumbing issues and removed long outgrown supports for trees and really large bird of paradise trees. This morning before breakfast I finished turning and moving the rest of soil in the garden.  After breakfast I put the 24 gallons of compost that I had brought from home in the cleared northeast corner of the U shaped garden. Next week I will be back with more compost and will mix the compost with some of the hopefully dried original contents of the raised garden. I estimated that it will take and additional 40 gallons of compost to get the garden bed level to where I think that it should be. It is good that I have even more than that in my compost beds at home. I will find out how much I can fit into my Prius on my next trip.

Hope your day is wonderful. Be excellent to each other.

Now it is nap time!


----------



## loonlover

Good morning.

53 degrees, cloudy skies, and rain moving in later in the day.

I survived sitting at the arena for most of the last two days. Now a couple of days off where I can do things when I want to, not when I have to because I have to be somewhere else at a certain time.

Hope your week is off to a good start.


----------



## Annalog

Good morning from southern Arizona. It is currently 41°F and headed to a mostly sunny 74°F. Wow, yesterday's nap was 5 hours long. I woke up long after sunset but early enough to fix dinner for DH and me. DH asked for beans and franks so it was easy enough for my sleepy brain to handle: open a can of Bush's baked beans and put it in a saucepan, defrost a baggie of 4 all beef Nathan's hot dogs and slice 2 into the beans (remaining 2 went into the fridge), heat on the stove for a few minutes, divide into 2 bowls and a storage container, add a slice of Tillamook sharp cheddar cheese to the bowls and put the storage container in the fridge, and then eat.  After dinner DH went to bed but I stayed up until a little after midnight. I then went to sleep and slept until 7 am. I am feeling well rested. DH is still asleep.

Today I hope to organize enough of my paper supplies to find enough to pack for Matsuri weekend and Post-Matsuri Folding Fest. Since Matsuri is in a new location in Phoenix this year, the organizer of our standard booth, who is also a main Matsuri organizer, had too much to do to organize the origami folding booth. Some of the other members of the Arizona Origami organization have gotten a folding table arranged and I am not sure if we will have a booth for shade. I will need to remember to email to find out as my daughter told me yesterday that Steele Indian School Park has no shade. In addition to paper, I am taking my summer hiking stuff for me and a case of water to share.

I will also be working in the garden as I need to have it ready so that DH can easily water it while I am away for almost six days. I wonder how many 5 gallon buckets of compost will fit in the back of my Prius to take up to my daughter's garden on Thursday?

I have a busy three and a half days ahead followed by another busy five and a half days. I knew before I retired that I would need to start using a planning tool again to stay organized.  While watching quilting videos while working on my turtle pincushion, I saw a video on bullet journaling for quilters. I watched a couple more videos on bullet journaling for quilters. I started making notes on my phone of the elements of bullet journals and the categories of interests and life activities that DH and I need to balance. On the drive up to our daughter's house Saturday morning, DH and I discussed our plans for the year. While at our daughter's house, I learned that she has been using a bullet journal at work for a couple years but that her bullet journal stays at work on the weekends. (My daughter learned to keep work at work. She is smarter than her mom was.) She asked me which style I was leaning towards, practical or artistic, and I said practical. She then pointed me at two resources (Ryder Carroll's bulletjournal.com and Boho Berry's website). On the ride back home I looked at the bulletjournal website and added to the notes on my phone. I will be starting a bullet journal today. I have always loved outline and bullet formats. Even though I am a computer geek, I have always done my best thinking, planning, and creating using analog tools. That should not be surprising for Annalog. 

Hope your day is wonderful. Be excellent to each other.


----------



## NapCat (retired)




----------



## Andra

Good morning. It's 68 and muggy here in Austin today.  We are supposed to get colder and wetter as the day goes on.  I'm glad I had some sunshine yesterday when I was off.  Ginger and I spent part of the day in the back yard.
Have a wonderful day.


----------



## loonlover

Good morning.

We have thunderstorms this morning and rain will continue for much of the day and temperatures will drop as the day goes by. 

I have to get out to get my allergy shot, then think I'll make a run over to Trader Joe's. Otherwise, no major plans for the day.

II said he didn't sleep well last night, but seems to be sleeping now. So I guess breakfast will wait a little longer.

Have a good day.


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Good Morning

Partly cloudy 60s today which is great for working outside. I have two new roses to plant. Spring flowers are coming in already.

Finally found a glass cook top with the necessary dimensions to fit my counter and has all the newest technology. I have an open island kitchen (overlooks a sitting area with a fireplace and two story view of the mountains) so appearance is important....and I am a good cook, so all the gadgets are important to me. It was a little "spendy", but I was able to buy it with some of my Hilton Points ! Yeah ! Should be here in a week.

Hope everyone's week is going well.


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Good Morning

Beautiful day lined up for tours at the Wildlife Refuge, followed by stargazing and homemade pizza tonight.

Hope everyone's week is going well.


----------



## loonlover

Good morning.

We're a little chilly this morning but will warm up to the 50s with some sunshine along the way.

II goes back to the doctor today to have the staples removed and determine where we are regarding therapy. He is really ready to get out of the sling. That probably won't happen today, but maybe he'll be allowed to take it off to do a few exercises.

Hope everyone has a good day.


----------



## Annalog

Good morning from partly sunny Arizona. It is currently 46°F and headed to a partly cloudy 75°F. DH and I have gotten a lot done over the past couple days. We can see progress on sorting through the stuff in this house, even if no one else could. We have decided that a china hutch, stacks of jigsaw puzzles, and a bunch of other stuff can go to our daughter's yard sale next month. We will get this house ready to sell eventually!

This morning will be dedicated to working in the garden packing compost to put in the car tomorrow. Then it is shower, laundry, and packing clothes. My paper is already packed for Matsuri weekend. I am excited to see my Phoenix origami friends again.

Hope your day is wonderful. Be excellent to each other.


----------



## loonlover

Good morning.

35 degrees with a few snow flakes falling. It won't stick and precipitation is supposed to be out of the area by 9 AM. We'll see.

II has his first PT appointment at 9 this morning. His doctor's appointment went well; staples removed, and he can be out of the sling part of the time. He did use the arm slightly more last night than he has been able to.

A banquet at the arena tonight so I'll be working for 5 hours or so. One of those easy gigs where I don't do much but people watch. Depending which other event staff person is in the lobby with me, I also may spend more time in conversation with others than normally occurs during an event.

Enjoy your day.


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Good Morning

Desert "Pre-Spring" continues and the Gold Finches are here !! Last night's pizza/star gazing part was fun with a spectacular view of the Milky Way.










I am planning to shred a few months of junk mail for the compost piles and continue cleaning/planting the gardens.

Hope everyone is having a good week.


----------



## Andra

Good morning.  It's 36 in Austin this morning, but at least it's dry again.  Those cold temperatures plus the wet really affects my joints now.  I just ache all over.  The hot tub helps, but when it's so cold outside, getting out destroys any benefit...
Have a great day!


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Good Morning

Happy Friday All !!

Looks like we have a nice day on queue in front of a storm coming in tonight. Nothing much planned, just putzin'

Hope you folks have fun weekend plans in the making....

Andra: I am with you on the joint pain. Living in the desert helps, but all those years of traveling and working in humid parts of the country, took its toll. Tylenol 8-hour works well for me


----------



## loonlover

Good morning.

It was 25 when I awoke this morning, but the sun was shining. Still, it was cold when I left to get the allergy shot and even colder standing at the gas pump filling the car.

Errands completed; lunch to be fixed at some point, then working a Brantley Gilbert concert tonight. I am looking forward to the rest of the weekend off. It's a country concert so no telling how busy I'll be, even with a smaller attendance. I also have to catch up some of the paperwork that my sub wasn't able to do when I missed the Korn concert.

Hope your weekend is all you wish it to be.


----------



## Annalog

Good afternoon from central Arizona. I went canvassing with my daughter and one of her fellow students collecting signatures for getting a congressional candidate on the primary ballot. It was interesting and I am proud of my granddaughter's knowledge and passion to make a positive difference in the world. Now I need a nap. 

Hope your day is wonderful. Be excellent to each other.


----------



## Annalog

Good morning from central Arizona. It is currently 51°F with showers and thunderstorms predicted for all day today. Not necessarily a good start for a mostly outdoor festival but I have been there with rain and wind on previous events and the turnout was still ok.

Hope your day is wonderful. Be excellent to each other.


----------



## loonlover

Good morning.

30 degrees this morning but the sun is shining and our high is supposed to be in the 50s.

The concert didn't end until 10:45, then there was a M&G afterward so I didn't clock out for another hour. I did sleep until 8. Don't remember the last time I did that. Today is going to be a day of little activity, I believe, maybe even a nap.

Hope your weekend is a fun one.


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Good Morning

A special treat for we desert rats...a full day of steady (sometimes heavy) rain. Excellent timing for wildflowers.

Lots happening on the Political Front; with the Democratic Debate, the President's arrival for a Republican Rally and today is the Democratic Caucus. I have friends coming over tonight and we plan to sit next to the fireplace and solve all the world's problems that the politicians can't....giggle.

Fresh roasted coffee and homemade cheesecake (Tiramisu !) should keep the conversation mellow.

Hope everyone is having a great weekend.


----------



## Annalog

Good morning from central Arizona. It is currently 46°F and is headed to a sunny 64°F.

The turnout yesterday was ok. The biggest problem was the puddles that formed in the low spots in the grass areas where the tents were set. Fortunately there were only a few bad puddle areas. The feature origami craft this year was Baby Sharks created with a pre printed paper and the classic fortune teller/cootie catcher fold. Optional fins could be glued on. The younger kids loved them. We also taught a modular flower, masu boxes, flapping birds, cranes, etc. for those who didn't want baby sharks. I folded boxes as well for some to put their baby sharks in. As always, there were young kids who were especially memorable and adorable. My favorite was a very young boy who accidentally tore a paper when he took it from a notepad stack. His mom was concerned but I took the torn piece and put it in the little fish net that he had. (They had been at the booth that sold fried pastries in the shape of fish and sold them in the nets.) I put the torn piece in his net and said that it could be food for his baby shark. He then happily tore the rest of the square and added that to his net for his baby shark. It was early in the day and raining, so that was when I had the idea of offering boxes to hold the shark. I handed a box to the mom while I folded a slightly larger box for the cover. It was a great start to the day.

Today will be sunny and there will be more of us in the booth so I should have time to see the festival as well.

Hope your day is wonderful. Be excellent to each other.


----------



## loonlover

Good morning

45 degrees heading to 54 with rain beginning around 2. The possibility of rain lasts until around noon tomorrow, but the rest of the week looks like it might be dry.

We spent a quiet day yesterday except for going out for a plate lunch. I really enjoyed not having as many dishes to do as well as come up with something to cook.

Some laundry to do today but otherwise we'll spend another quiet, relaxing day together.

Hope everyone has a peaceful Sunday.


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Good Morning

My friends stayed very late last night and we had a wonderful visit, but I am sure sleepy this morning. Rain is gone and the air is heavy with desert perfumes. My Flowering Plum trees are putting out pink flowers already.










It is is little too wet to work outside, but it is just right for napping on the deck !!

Have a restful Sunday


----------



## Andra

Good morning!  It's 61 and sunny.  We are supposed to get up to 70 this afternoon.
We are hoping that our travel trailer repairs will be finished this week.  They were still waiting on parts to arrive from Jayco.  I'm still annoyed that my new trailer has spent more time in the shop than the 10-year-old trailer that I traded it for it.  Grr...
Have a wonderful week!


----------



## loonlover

Good morning.

60 degrees heading to a high of 64 but we'll still have clouds for most of the day. But the rain has been removed from the forecast. Maybe some of Andra's sunshine will be here by tomorrow.

Household chores on the agenda today. I've even already done some of them. The rest of the week will be busy with various appointments followed by Monster Jam at the arena over the weekend.

Hope your week is off to a good start.


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Good Morning

Beautiful day in the desert....sunny, breezy 70s. Looks like my stove is going to be delivered today (a day early...cool), so I will do my deadwooding near the gates so I do not miss the UPS driver.

Happy Monday all !


----------



## Andra

Good morning!  Welcome to the yo-yo weather of Texas.  It's only 48 this morning and the high should be mid-60s.  But we are supposed to get another cold front blow through this week and get back near freezing.
We are tentatively planning a trip to Hawaii in the September/October timeframe.  Have any of you been?  Any advice or recommendations?  I think we are looking at Maui.
Have a great week!


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Good Morning

Sunny, breezy 70s on queue. I am going to install my stove today. Hopefully I can do it myself, but I may need help getting under the counter and lifting the heavy unit....

Yesterday as I was leaving the Post Office with a pile of packages and loose mail, a gust of wind blew my hat off and away acros a field. I fought the wind back to my car and was going to "donate" the hat to the desert, however a young fellow had leaped out of his pickup, ran across the parking lot and retrieved it. When I turned around, he was standing there with the hat and said "Here you are, _SIR_"  I was so touched....My generation is very critical of "millennials", but there is hope !!

Hope everyone's week is going well.


----------



## loonlover

Good afternoon. I almost made it before noon.

Errands of allergy shot and grocery shopping taken care of this morning. II has therapy this afternoon. I will be glad when he can drive again.

Hope your day is going well.


----------



## Andra

Good morning!  It's 38 this morning and our high should be in the 50s.  It's really nippy out there!
We opened our Christmas box from our German kiddo yesterday.  DH was very excited to find several bags of coffee beans.  I got a bag of licorice and some Kinder chocolates.  I brought the chocolate to the office to put it in my super secret "I'm having a rotten day" chocolate box.
We have not heard anything about the trailer yet this week.  I hope it's ready by the weekend.
Have a great day!


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Good Morning

I am off to the Wildlife Refuge to what should be a busy day. Sunny 70s and the desert is coming to life !!

Have a great day


----------



## loonlover

Good morning.

It is 42 here with an expected high of only 45 and mostly cloudy skies. I am really tired of gloomy weather, but we'll be back up in the 60s this weekend. Of course, I'll be working so even if it is partly sunny, I'll not see much of it.

Hair cut today and some shopping after that. II might finally be getting a little stir crazy. The therapist was pleased with his progress and he figures he'll probably be able to drive himself to therapy next week.

Hope your day is a good one.


----------



## Annalog

Good morning from southern Arizona. Another sunny day. Today I will be driving my 2007 Prius for possibly the last time. This wonderful car has over 326,000 miles on it. A week ago I received a letter from the Toyota dealership with an offer that is difficult to refuse. Hopefully we will be coming home in a new Prius.

Sunday was a great day at Matsuri. I got to walk around the festival, see all the booths and exhibits, and buy some stuff before spending the rest of the day teaching origami. Monday was a day spent learning origami models from others and shopping at Cutie, a Japanese concept Diaso $1.50 store, for the first time. Tuesday was spent driving home, emptying the car, and getting all the paperwork ready for today's appointment at Toyota.

Hope your day is wonderful. Be excellent to each other.


----------



## Josette

Be excellent to each other and party on!


----------



## Annalog

Good morning from southern Arizona. It is currently clear and 30°F. It is supposed to drop to 29°F before sunrise and then head to a partly sunny 70°F. I hope to work in my garden later today.

Yesterday went a bit differently than planned but I still came home with a new-to-me Prius.  The trade in amount offered for the 2007 was too low, due to the mileage, to be worthwhile so DH drove it home. We might sell it but I think that it is more likely that we will donate it to our local public radio station. It is still in good shape and the main battery was replaced four years ago.

The Prius that I drove home is a pre-owned 2018 Sea Glass Pearl (green) Prius Two with a certified pre-owned warranty and less than 10,000 miles on the odometer when I purchased it but 10,032 miles on it by the time that I got it home. The two color dash and seats (very dark grey and very light grey/pearl/white) made me think of killer whales. I had read that the 2018 style changes were polarizing but I found that it didn't bother me. I had named my earlier Prius Toy Turtle. During the phone call with my daughter when I was describing the car and how I had found myself humming Baby Shark while thinking of killer whales, she said that I should be singing Baby Beluga by Raffi instead. I hadn't heard it so she sang a bit for me. This Prius, with its sea green exterior, is now named Baby Beluga. 

Today we drive back to Tucson to pick up the paperwork at Toyota that I forgot and to take my W-2 to Social Security to hopefully finalize that. I still hope to get gardening time in. Tomorrow we decide what to take and pack for another weekend in Gilbert with our daughter and granddaughter.

I hope your day is wonderful. Be excellent to each other.


----------



## Andra

Good morning.  It's 28 in Austin this morning and we should get up to the low 60s this afternoon.  I think this is the coldest it should be this week.  I can already see the sun coming through the windows on the side of our building.
I'm starting work early so I can leave a little early for my gym appointment.  If I stay until 4:00pm, there is no guarantee that I can get to the gym near my house by 5:00pm.  If I leave at 3:30, I have a better chance of getting there in a timely manner (without being totally grumpy).

Congrats on your new Prius Anna.  We are still going back and forth about trading in one of our vehicles in the next two years or so.  I still don't know that I am ready to give up the Camaro, but the new Blazer is calling to me.

Have a wonderful day and be excellent to each other!


----------



## loonlover

Congrats on the new car, Anna.

Good morning.

28 here but we'll only make it to the mid 50s today as a few clouds will roll in this afternoon.

Some cooking on my agenda today. II has PT this afternoon.

Hope your day is wonderful.


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Good Morning

Sunny 70s with several trees budding and blossoming, cats and birds frolicking and bedding plants in blooms.....Looks like a scene from Disney's_ Song of the South_. Unfortunately I doubt if I can go play outside. Tuesday I prepped everything I need to install the new stove and got the old one out; Today I should be able to install the new one and clean up the mess I've made. The task is going fine, but as always takes so much longer with one person doing a two person job.

Anna: Congratulations on your shark adoption !


----------



## Andra

Good morning.  38 heading to 72 today.  The next few days we are supposed to get up in the 70s - so the AC may need to come on at night.
We had a water line break at work yesterday and they sent us home around 11am.  Today the ice machines are still down - no indication when they will be back up.  I thought it would be fine and didn't bring ice with me - silly me.  If it gets too late in the morning, I'll have to go out for ice.  Oh well.  If that's the worst thing I have to deal with today I am in good shape.
Have a great day.


----------



## William Meikle

Andra said:


> Good morning. 38 heading to 72 today. The next few days we are supposed to get up in the 70s - so the AC may need to come on at night.
> We had a water line break at work yesterday and they sent us home around 11am. Today the ice machines are still down - no indication when they will be back up. I thought it would be fine and didn't bring ice with me - silly me. If it gets too late in the morning, I'll have to go out for ice. Oh well. If that's the worst thing I have to deal with today I am in good shape.
> Have a great day.


Whiteout conditions in a snowstorm here in Newfoundland this morning. If you want some ice, we have plenty.


----------



## loonlover

Good morning.

We're headed to a high of 59 with fair skies. It'll be Monday before we make it to the 70s.

After I drop II off for his PT, I'll drive a little further to get my allergy shot. Guess those two things will be the highlight of our day. Although, we are planning on going out for catfish for lunch. II's therapy is going well; he slept in the bed last night for the first time since the surgery. He was getting really tired of sleeping in the recliner.

Hope your weekend is off to a good start.


----------



## Annalog

LL, glad to hear that II's PT is going well. 

Thanks, everyone, for the new car congratulations. NapCat, Baby Beluga actually has a shark fin antenna so I suppose that it could also be a baby shark. 

Good morning from southern Arizona. It is currently 47°F and mostly cloudy and headed to a high of 74°F. The Tucson activities took longer than expected but we did get a lot accomplished. Except for the three day waiting period, all the paperwork is complete for my Social Security payments to start in March. Also, all the paperwork is complete for DH's Social Security payments to be changed to be based on my past earning history instead of his. Since my payments for Medicare will now be taken out of my Social Security payments, Medicare will owe me for one month that I paid in advance. Overall, it was a very pleasant trip to a government agency. 

While reading the car manual the day before, I learned that my car was missing the flip cover over the USB and audio in ports. I asked about that when our car salesman met us as we parked so that we could pick up the loan and sale papers. He went to check on that while DH looked around the showroom and I got the paperwork. I had a short chat with the finance guy and came out to find that Raymond had already installed the little cover in the car. This made another similarity between Toy Turtle and Baby Beluga. Toy Turtle was missing the two hooks that hold the driver's floor mat from slipping. I drove in after work the next day after buying the car and arrived as the service center closed. Terry, a service rep met me as I was getting out of Toy Turtle. I said that I read in the manual that there were supposed to be two hooks. He looked in my car, went into the service area, came back with two hooks, clipped them in place, and those hooks are still in place today. Again, today was another pleasant trip to that car dealership. I can highly recommend Desert Toyota of Tucson based on all of my experiences there.

I also needed to go to my credit union to stop the automatic withdrawals from the inherited IRA since I will now be getting Social Security. That was another pleasant experience and I will be refinancing Baby Beluga as soon as the tags arrive for a slightly lower payment over a slightly shorter term.

The errands took so long that I only had a short time in the garden to water the seedlings that have appeared: 14 peas and 2 cauliflower so far.  Overall, a wonderful day!

Hope your day is wonderful. Be excellent to each other.


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Good Morning

Mostly cloudy and headed to the 70s which is nice. The stove top is in and looks great....the installation went smooth. I will have to cook a big meal to celebrate.

I have been inundated by hundreds of doves for that past few weeks...very stupid birds and I have very smart hunting cats. Every morning my deck is covered with the body parts of 4-5 birds...the kittens are having a ball with feathers everywhere. Every time I open the door, a snowdrift (featherdrift?) swirls into the house. Sweeping is futile....maybe a leaf-blower ?

Happy Friday All


----------



## loonlover

Good morning.

We're to have sunny skies and warm temperatures today, but rain moves in again tomorrow.

Monster Jam at the arena tonight and tomorrow afternoon. I should only be moderately busy and it'll only be extremely noisy where I am when the trucks are being moved in and out of the arena.

Hope your Saturday is a good one.


----------



## Annalog

Good morning from southern Arizona. Currently it is a sunny 45°F and headed to 75°F. I am looking forward to gardening this morning.

Yesterday afternoon I posted on Facebook that I was looking for a home for Toy Turtle along with a photo of Toy Turtle and a couple of photos from other angles of both Toy Turtle and Baby Beluga. In less than an hour, two people expressed interest in Toy Turtle. Both were coworkers from when I worked at Walmart. This afternoon DH and I will be driving both cars to the Walmart where I used to work so that the one who replied first and has the greatest need can test drive and decide is the car is right for her. This looks to be the easiest and quickest car sale ever for me, especially if the bank inside the Walmart has a notary public. I will get the license plate back after she gets it registered on Monday or Tuesday if she decides to buy the car.

Hope your day is wonderful. Be excellent to each other.


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Good Morning and Happy Leap Year Day !


----------



## loonlover

Good morning.

Temps will be pleasant today but thunderstorms may move in this afternoon followed by the possibility of rain for the next 4 days. All I can say is yuck.

Another day of Monster Jam in store. Last night was uneventful and I read about 75% of the book I'm reading. Can't see how I won't finish it today.

Hope everyone's Sunday is a peaceful one. Guess it is obvious mine won't be.


----------



## Annalog

Good morning from cloudy southern Arizona. It is currently 54°F and headed to 68°F. I hope to spend lots of time outside today.

Yesterday I sold Toy Turtle. I hope that car will be as wonderful to its new owner as it was to me. I am loving Baby Beluga the more I drive it. Yesterday I was able to see a few more of the safety features in operation. While stopped waiting to exit a parking lot, a car drove past the left rear corner of my car which triggered the cross traffic warning. I used cruise control on the freeway and was able to see the automatic warnings and adjustments due to slowing vehicles ahead, cars pulling in front of me, and space opening back up in front of me. I like the default triggering distance (the longest one), the default volume of the warnings, and the response. My normal response in freeway driving is a bit more conservative but the default is not much different. I was able to test the lane detection on the final part of the drive home when there was no one else on the road. I like the defaults on that also. I will probably use cruise control more often than I did in the past as I won't need to adjust the as often as I needed to when I used it on previous cars. I hope to find my grey felt today so that I can make a dashboard cover.

Hope your day is wonderful. Be excellent to each other.


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Good Morning

March has come "in like a Lion" in the desert with very high, gusty wind. Rain expected later. Good day for Napcatcatnappin'...

Hope everyone is having a restful Sunday.


----------



## Annalog

Good morning from southern Arizona. It is currently 48°F and clear. The high is predicted to be a cloudy 63°F with possible showers tonight.

I found the grey felt and made a dashboard cover that looks OK. DH bought two toy sharks, one a hammerhead shark, that are currently on the dashboard cover.  I bought a couple car insulated bags on clearance that hang from the headrests. They each also hold a box of facial tissues. No more boxes ending up on the floor!  

Hope your day is wonderful. Be excellent to each other.


----------



## Andra

Good morning and Happy Texas Independence Day!  It's 66 heading to 80.
Since I work for the state we have a holiday today.  But I decided to work since I'm planning to take next Monday off - I hate the Spring time change with a passion.  Honestly - just pick a time and stay on it.  We'll adjust.
We made a run to Hamilton and the meat market on Saturday.  We have turned into bacon snobs since having their house-smoked bacon.  We stopped in Lampasas on the way home for lunch at Eve's on the Square with wonderful German food.  I just finished leftover spaetzle for breakfast 

Have a great day.  Be excellent to each other.


----------



## loonlover

Good morning.

61 here when I awoke and heading to 72. It will be cloudy but the forecast for rain has decreased since yesterday.

II has PT today; not sure yet what else we'll get around to doing, although laundry should be part of that picture.

Hope everyone has a good day.


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Good Morning

Absolutely gorgeous desert morning....sunny, breezy 70s. Several of the Ash trees have put out leaves and the Daffodils are just about ready to open. Leaves and feathers blowing everywhere makes the whole world is a cat toy.

Happy Monday....Hope everyone has a good week.


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Good Morning

A repeat of yesterday's beautiful weather. I am off to the Wildlife Refuge to train a new person which should be fun.

Have a great day


----------



## loonlover

Good morning.

52 degrees heading to 68 which is not quite as warm as it was yesterday. Heard some thunder during the night, but can't tell it rained at all.

Allergy shot and a couple of other errands this morning. Then, I'm looking forward to maybe not leaving the house until Thursday afternoon.

They did wear II out at therapy yesterday working on strengthening and retraining the muscles in that arm. Estimate for therapy is at least another 4 weeks.

Have a nice day.


----------



## Annalog

Good morning from southern Arizona. It is currently 32°F and headed to a partly sunny 54°F. It has been raining off and on this morning so I won't need to water the seedlings today.

Hope your day is wonderful. Be excellent to each other.


----------



## Andra

Good morning.  It is 65 here in Austin and I ran into fog once I crossed the river.  We have rain in the forecast, but it's starting later tonight.  That works for me.  I'd rather not drive in it 

Our trailer repairs have been completed.  Now we are figuring out when we can go pick it up.

Have a great day!


----------



## loonlover

Good morning.

53 degrees and heading to 61. A little rain fell overnight but is supposed to be just cloudy the rest of the day.

I intend to stay home today and get some housework done.

Have a great day.


----------



## Andra

Good morning.  It's 64 and wet here today.  We had some heavy weather blow through around 8am, but things have calmed down a bit now.  It's supposed to rain all day though...  so much for not driving in it.
Stay warm and dry!
Have an excellent day.


----------



## Annalog

Good morning from southern Arizona. It is currently a sunny 41°F and headed to a sunny 69°F after a moderately rainy day yesterday. I am planning on staying home today to get stuff done that was put off by the past several days requiring trips to Tucson. I will drive into Benson to see if the early voting ballot box is available for my already completed ballot. I will probably stop in at our local public library as well as stop at the grocery store.

Hope your day is wonderful. Be excellent to each other.


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Good Morning

Another beautiful day at Ash Meadows Wildlife Refuge...Spring is springing everywhere !










Have a great day.


----------



## loonlover

Good morning.

A high of 71 degrees and abundant sunshine in store for us today. Yay!

PT for II this afternoon followed by supper out. He has been promised they'll add a couple of things to the routine today. He sort of welcomes that as he is a little tired of inactivity.

Hope everyone has a good day.


----------



## Annalog

Good morning from southern Arizona. It is currently a sunny 47°F and headed to 76°F with intermittent clouds.

I put my ballot in the early voting box yesterday but skipped the library. I have a couple errands in Benson again today so I might go to the library after lunch.

Hope your day is wonderful. Be excellent to each other.


----------



## Andra

Good morning.  It was 48 when I got up today and we have climbed to 61 with sunshine.  High today is supposed to be mid-70s.
I twisted wrong getting out of the car yesterday and my low back is not happy with me.  I brought my massage pillow up to the office today and it's helping.  As long as I move slowly nothing hurts.

Have a great day.


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Good Morning

Sunny and mid 80s in the forecast, so I will be outside all day.....beautiful. I have worked the last two days with a 22 year old fellow. Nice enough, but no motivation or life skills....I think he has a dull life ahead....poor puppy.

Have a great day everyone.


----------



## Andra

Happy Friday Everyone!!  The sky was lovely when I pulled into the parking lot - all pinks and purples.  It's going to be hard coming in when it's totally dark again.  I hate the time change.
We are in the mid 50s now and are only supposed to get about 10 degrees warmer by this afternoon.
Nothing other than work on the schedule today, but tomorrow we go pick up the trailer!
Have an amazing day and be excellent to each other!


----------



## loonlover

Good morning.

47 degrees, sunny, and heading to around 62.

PBR at the arena tonight and tomorrow night. Looking forward to some reading time as I'm not usually very busy during this show.

Hope your weekend is off to a good start.


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Good Morning and Happy Friday

Another nice desert day in the 80s, but with wind and clouds moving in tonight. I love this time of year when everything is coming to life.

Hope everyone has some fun weekend plans.


----------



## Annalog

Good morning from southern Arizona. It is currently 58°F and headed to a mostly sunny 77°F. Today I will finish packing the contents (various items collected over the years) of the china cabinet so that we can take the cabinet to our daughter's house for a yard sale later this month. Slowly, but surely, we are getting our house ready to sell. We will take the cabinet and other large stuff up in a week. Tomorrow I will take small stuff (jigsaw puzzles, games, etc.) to sell as well as some small stuff we are keeping such as Mom's Wii.

Hope your day is wonderful. Be excellent to each other.


----------



## loonlover

Good morning.

Sunny skies and in the 60s again today.

PBR again tonight. Hope it is as easy as last night was. Did have a bull get loose from the pens, but he didn't get as far as the one that got loose a couple of years ago. I was able to watch it on the cameras so knew it wasn't heading my direction.

Enjoy your Saturday.


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Good Morning

Cool, cloudy with very high winds. Doubt if I will get too much done outside today....I may just sit at the piano for a few hours and take a nap next to the fireplace. It is a tough schedule, but someone has to carry the load ! Giggle

Hope everyone is having great weekend.


----------



## Annalog

Good morning from central Arizona. It is currently 57°F in Gilbert and headed to a mostly cloudy 73°F. 

In about an hour my daughter and I will go on a run/walk. I will go at my usual turtle pace with run intervals about 15 to 30 seconds and my daughter will speed ahead and run back to wherever I am. We will do this for about an hour. She is in training for a half marathon and I am finally starting training for the Catalina State Park 5 Mile Trail Race next month. I had already left for my daughter's house yesterday when she texted me that she would be running in the morning and that I should bring running clothing if I wanted to go with her. I already had running clothes and my old Nathan's hand held water bottle at her house but I didn't have running shoes. No problem! I decided to go to the Fleet Feet running store and buy new running shoes and inserts so that my other running shoes would be my "old" ones to wear during the trail race.  I had my feet retested and learned how much my left arch (originally high like my right one) had fallen. I tried a different insert and decided that would be better. I also tried four different brands of shoes and decided on a style of Hoka One One shoes that I hadn't bought before. My feet felt so happy that I ran twice in the store. (I didn't want to run with the first two pairs but the third pair made me want to run once.) If a running shoe does not make my feet want to run, it is the wrong shoe. 

After we run, I hope to find a place to buy fresh mochi to replace the mochi that I ate a couple weeks ago not knowing my granddaughter was saving it.

Hope your day is wonderful. Be excellent to each other.


----------



## loonlover

Good morning.

The older I get the more I hate the time change. I am certainly slow moving this morning.

A day of ease planned for today before a week with something scheduled each day. At least there isn't anything at the arena until Friday night.

Hope everyone has a peaceful Sunday.


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Good Morning

Sunny 40 in the desert, headed to partly cloudy 60s.










I hope the time change does not upset my nap schedule !

I ended up driving into town yesterday for groceries and picked up some bedding flowers to plant today, so this will be a fun gardening day.

Hope everyone is having a restful weekend.


----------



## loonlover

Good morning.

You'd think with Saturday night being a short night, I'd at least slept close to my normal awakening time, but no, I was up at least an hour earlier than usual. 

It is 57 heading to 63 with rain beginning this morning and falling for most of the rest of the day. 

II has a post-op visit this afternoon. He and the therapists think he is doing great. Hope the doctor agrees.

No other definite plans on the agenda, although I really need to spend some time doing housework. 

Hope your week is off to a good start.


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Good Morning

Cloudy 40s with a storm moving in that should bring us rain. I hope to finish a project I started yesterday before that....then curl up next to the fireplace with my Kindle.

Happy Monday. I hope your week goes well


----------



## Annalog

Good morning from sunny central Arizona. Yesterday I woke up early to go running with my daughter along one of the canals in the Phoenix valley. It was a cloudy morning. (I am not sure if we were in Gilbert, Chandler, Mesa, etc. I did just over 5K while my daughter ran almost a mile farther by running ahead and running back. The canal had fish and ducks.  Some of the back yards along the canal had horses. It was a fun run. My husband texted that I should stay away an extra day as it was raining buckets and there was a flash flood warning into the afternoon. Since the road between the highway exit and our house stays flooded a while, I agreed that not driving the new car through that was a good idea. I got to spend more time with our daughter and also stay with her dog, Ricky, who recently had surgery for his CCL (similar to ACL). He will be wearing an inflatable collar for weeks. It will be months before all of his activity restrictions are gone. Poor little guy, but he is doing well. The surgeon said no sign of arthritis or other joint issues.

I am posting from a McDonald's on the drive home. I stopped for breakfast and a tea to drink on the drive. Waze says that it will take me an hour and a half to drive home but I am going to stop in Tucson to visit my sister.

Hope your day is wonderful. Be excellent to each other.


----------



## Andra

Good morning.  It's 61 and foggy in Austin to start the day.  Our high is supposed to be around 80.  That is good news for the schools that have Spring Break this week.  Next week the forecast is showing thunderstorms at least through Thursday.  That is probably the big week.  Spring Break is always "iffy" in terms of weather.  I took the day off yesterday to recuperate from the time change.  We'll see if it worked.  I'm still planning to keep a low profile and not talk to many people just in case.

We ended up running errands yesterday.  I got the oil changed in the car and got it inspected.  Then I went to the tax office to get the new tags.  DH took the truck in for an oil change and tires (yikes!).  Hopefully we are set for tires for a while since I got new ones on the car in November.

Anna, I love my Hokas.  I've been wearing them since 2016 or 2017 when they were recommended to my by my physical therapist.  I originally had a pair of Arahis and Bondis.  This year I bought a Bondi 6, Arahi 4, and Gaviota 2.  The Arahi and Gaviota are tied for most comfortable shoe I've ever worn.  I had to order from Hoka's website because even here it's hard to find a reasonable selection of the ladies shoes in wide width.  Most shoe stores carry one model in wide - in one color.  The Bondis are good, but I like the stability of the other two better and I could not find them in my size locally.  The only problem with the Gaviota is that the shoe laces are 48" long and when they are tied, both the bow end and the loose lace end touch the ground.  I had to get creative with the lacing pattern to shorten the laces.

Have a great day.  Be excellent to each other.


----------



## loonlover

Good morning.

53 heading to around 70 with cloudy skies. But, we have rain in the forecast for the next 9 days. Yuck is all I can say.

I'll get my allergy shot this afternoon while II goes to PT. I also will head over to Fresh Market this morning. No other plans for the day are definite.

Hope everyone has a good day.


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Good Morning

Overcast with rain....a real treat for we desert rats ! All the dust has been washed off the trees leaving the new growth bright green...and wet roses always looks spectacular.

Looks like a serious napcatcatnapin' PJ day on queue......grin

Have a great day


----------



## Annalog

Good morning from southern Arizona. I was awake way too early but then fell asleep again. I just woke up again. The joys of retirement. It is currently cloudy and 62°F and headed to a mostly cloudy 72°F. Mostly hanging around the house today after a long drive home yesterday.

My sister got home from visiting her youngest son and his family. During the visit she tripped and broke a toe. Fortunately she did no serious damage to her knee that was replaced in December. She went on her usual monthly trip to CostCo and learned that they were sold out of toilet paper and alcohol. She phoned me to ask what had happened and that her foot was too painful to look other places. I said that I was driving home from Gilbert and would check the large stores along I-10 but that the stores had been normal when I left home on Friday. Then everyone went crazy. The first Walmart was completely out but I did find some nice clearance fabric.  My sister phoned and said that she was going to try a pickup order at the Walmart where I used to work but that it wouldn't be ready until 4pm. I ate lunch and stopped at that Walmart anyway as I needed some regular Ricola cough drops. I picked those up and checked the TP. They were out of all but the really cheap small rolls but while I was picking up some facial tissues I overheard an older couple asking for toilet paper. The associate said that every thing they had was on the shelves. Another associate came through the doors and said that a truck just arrived and that there was a pallet of paper products. The first associate showed the couple where he would bring the pallet and suggested that they wait nearby. I shopped for some groceries and came back while the associate was unloading the pallet and got one large package of TP for my sister in case they were out again before her order was picked. I visited with previous coworkers and was glad that I am retired. I made my purchases, texted my sister, and stopped at a Wizards Unite fortress to wait for my sister's response. She phoned me after she got out of her PT session for her knee. She said thanks and to put it in her house. I finally got home, unpacked the car, and had leftovers for dinner after a phone call from my daughter checking to see if I had gotten home ok. We both commented that there were no shortages on regular hand soap which is more effective than the hand sanitizers and alcohol.  

Andra, I have been loving my Hokas for years, maybe since 2011 or 2012. I was wearing worn Claytons when I went into Fleet Feet. They make my feet so happy that I don't notice my Morton's neuromas until I need new shoes or insoles.

Hope your day is wonderful. Be excellent to each other.


----------



## loonlover

Good morning.

50 degrees heading to 70 with the possibility of thunderstorms later this afternoon and overnight. And rain is in the forecast for the next 10 days.

II has a haircut scheduled this afternoon and we'll do our usual eating lunch out after that. Otherwise, a routine day with bills to pay and anything else I make myself do.

Hope your day is a good one.


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Good Morning

Steady rain all night and it looks like it will continue for several more hours. I work at the Refuge today and suspect most, if not all, of our dirt roads will be closed. I will be able to get to the Visitor Center in my Subaru, but the general public will not make it. Lots to do indoors though.










Have a great day !!


----------



## Annalog

Good morning from cloudy and wet southern Arizona. It is currently a cloudy 54°F and headed to 72°F with showers throughout the day. Today I plan to reseed the areas of the garden that I have already seeded but did not sprout. About a quarter of the peas sprouted, a couple of the cauliflowers, and some of the carrots. I will not worry about the carrots yet as they do have a longer germination time. Indoor tasks are also on the agenda. DH will be driving to Tucson to finish installing a dishwasher for his niece.

I finally did the taxes yesterday. I will not be filing until the week they are due as we owe lots more on Federal than we will get back on State. At least we do not have a penalty for under payment.

Hope your day is wonderful. Be excellent to each other.


----------



## Andra

Good morning(ish).  It's already 72 here and we should get up into the 80s again - I wonder how long it will be before the outdoor pools at the gym are comfortable?  I got a late start today.  The time change, oak pollen, and my insomnia all conspired against me last night and I didn't sleep worth a darn.  The alarm went off at 5am, I took Ginger outside, and then we crawled back into bed.  Since it stays dark longer in the morning she let me sleep until almost 8am.  So I'm at work hoping no one asks me any hard questions.
We did our taxes really early this year and already have the refund in the bank.  My mom got a little back, but she still has to make estimated payments since they don't hold out enough from her retirement accounts when she takes her distribution.  Personally I think they should hold taxes out for things like that.  The first year she had to take the distributions she almost had a penalty because of the amount, but she had nothing to do with it.
I hope your day is going well.


----------



## loonlover

Good morning.

I awakened a little earlier than I would have liked. Decided I might as well be productive, so started a load of laundry.

We're at 57 degrees this morning and heading to a high of around 77 with the possibility of isolated thunderstorms. We'll see what happens.

II has PT again today. Looks like he will be doing it until some time in May. They started more strengthening exercises on Tuesday so he feels like he is on track to reap the rewards of the surgery.

I plan on doing some grocery shopping while he is at the therapy. Otherwise, just hanging around the house today.

Hope everyone has a good day.


----------



## Andra

Good morning.  It's 68 right now and we are once again headed to the 80s for this afternoon.
I've already wiped down my cube and the microwave and the door handles near me.  Cleaning piles of paper off my desk is on my list for today.  I've had to start carrying lotion around with me since I wash my hands so frequently...
Have a wonderful day.


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Good Morning

Beautiful sunny skies with a light wind. We may have some showers later. The trees loved yesterday's rain and are putting out full size leaves today. No special plans, just putzin'

Have a great day.


----------



## Andra

Good morning.  It's 68 now and we are once again heading to spring temperatures in the 80s.  There were folks at the outside pool at the gym yesterday!  I packed my bag with my fins and if it's warm this afternoon I may drop in for a few laps.  (Yes, I know the water will probably be cold.)
It also looks like this is going to be the last nice day we have for a while.  There are thunderstorms in the forecast through Sunday the 22nd.  I am pretty sure that next week is the main Spring Break week in Texas - just based on the weather   We never had decent weather for Spring Break when I was in college lo these many moons ago.
No plans for the weekend other than laundry and naps.  I am doing better with the time change this year, but I am still wiped out at the end of the day.
Have a wonderful day and be excellent to each other!


----------



## loonlover

Good morning.

We're to stay at about the current temperature of 58 all day with rain quite a bit of the time. Rain is forecast for almost every day next week. 

Toby Mac in concert at the arena tonight with an attendance of between 3,000 and 4,000. I'm sort of surprised it is going to happen, but I've seen nothing about it being canceled. Cher's concert for tomorrow night has been postponed until September. 

All schools in the 4 central Arkansas counties are closed for the next 2 weeks. I have a good supply of food in the house. Going grocery shopping yesterday was interesting, to say the least. Not really much will change for us.

Hope your weekend gets off to a good start.


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Good Morning

Cold, Windy and Rainy in the desert...needless to say I will just be wandering from one cozy spot to another today.

Keep Well and Happy


----------



## Annalog

Happy Friday the 13th! It is currently 49°F and mostly sunny. It is headed to 62°F and mostly cloudy. DH and I will be going out for.breakfast this.morning to celebrate Friday the 13th. We might stop to see if some toilet paper is available for me to take to our daughter's house tomorrow as they are almost out and have not found any. Otherwise, I will take half of the one package that we have. Other than that, we are taking it easy today. My clothes are packed and the next load of stuff to take for her yard sale later this month is ready to load into.my car.

Hope your day is wonderful. Be excellent to each other.


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Good Morning

Partly cloudy in the desert gave us a beautiful sunrise, but with very high winds making for near freezing chill factors....so another indoor day playing with my toys. I converted my home office into a "Hobby Room" and have all sorts of fun projects going.

Hope everyone is having a safe and fun weekend.


----------



## loonlover

Good morning.

48 when I arose and we're supposed to get close to 60 today with possible rain this afternoon and overnight.  Ho, hum at this point, I guess.

Last night's concert was canceled, but not until 4PM.  I was already there as were several others. As near as we could tell, the national emergency declaration was what finally caused the show to make the decision to cancel. Since I don't interact with patrons or very many employees, I was not uncomfortable working. But I did feel like cancellation was the appropriate response. 

The allergy clinic was screening patients as they arrived yesterday. The PT clinic was still figuring out any changes they may make when II was there Thursday. They already have a pretty stringent cleansing process in place. I suppose they may initiate the screening like the allergy clinic has done (questions and temperature check). 

Hoping your weekend goes well. And, I guess, enjoying some down time with family may be the best way to spend the weekend.


----------



## Annalog

Good morning from southern Arizona. My trip to my daughter's house was cancelled yesterday while I was in Tucson. Apparently her house was invaded the day before by several earnest young people who had been grounded from political canvassing due to COVID-19. They were discussing alternative activities. My daughter said one was coughing and that I shouldn't come until after she thoroughly cleaned the house. Also, since the older granddaughter will be doing stuff from home, she will be there to take care of the dog who is recovering from CCL surgery while my daughter drives to NAU to pick up the younger granddaughter for spring break. The spring break sessions for both granddaughters have been extended a week followed by online classes. DH and I are still planning on a visit while both granddaughters are home.

I had been looking forward to attending the Tucson Festival of Books for the first time this year. In the past I was either out if town on business trips or working weekends. It was cancelled of course. However Bookmans, a local new and used bookstore, is putting on Second Chance Book Fest with authors already in town. Yesyerday the midtown store had their session from 5 pm to 7 pm. I went and listened to four author readings, talked with three other authors. One of those was also an artist and crafter. I bought two coasters from her featuring Book Wyrms. I bought a book and had it autographed by one of the other authors that I talked with. I also bought some used books including the first three volumes of Michael Palin's diaries. I had a good time. I also brought back more stuff from my mom's house.

I hope your day is wonderful. Be excellent to each other.


----------



## loonlover

Good morning.

43 degrees heading to 58 with cloudy skies. Nothing new there.

I awakened way too early this morning, but couldn't see any sense in just laying there staring at the ceiling. Not that I have made myself do anything so far. Waffles are the plan for breakfast. Maybe I'll make myself at least assemble the ingredients to be ready to make them as soon as II arises.

Hope everyone has a peaceful Sunday.


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Good Morning

Beautiful day, but very windy...too windy to work outside. No great plans, but now that LL has put the notion of waffles in my head, I may just make some.










Hope everyone is having a safe and restful Sunday


----------



## Andra

We got up to get to HEB when it opened at 8am. Big mistake. There was a line - to get in the grocery store! I didn't need anything badly enough to stand in line in 53 degrees with damp mist. So we went to Target instead.  That is one of the few places that carries Ginger's wet food.  We got everything on the list except eggs.  Went back to HEB so DH could fuel up truck.  No line - so I went in for eggs.  This is nuts.  I don't remember ever having totally empty store shelves. 
DH working from home indefinitely.  I am still going in at least the beginning of the week.  We'll see after that.  Not sure both of us working from home is a good idea...
Hope you are having a great weekend.
Be excellent to each other!


----------



## loonlover

Good morning.

Rain all day with temps in the 50s.

II has a doctor's appointment this morning, then PT this afternoon. I'll go to the appointment this morning, but think I'll let him drive himself to therapy. Maybe that way I'll get some chores done once I'm home for the day.

Be careful out there and be kind to one another. Looks like we're in for some stressful times.


----------



## Annalog

Good morning from southern Arizona. It is currently a sunny 39°F and headed to 77°F. DH and I will be staying home as much as possible for the near future. Gardening, crafting, and getting the house ready to sell are activities that will be on the agenda. We will also check with our older neighbors to see if they need us to run errands for them.

I will be driving to my sister's house in a couple days to deliver a bottle of ibuprofen to her. She recently broke her toe and is still recovering from knee replacement surgery. Her husband also takes ibuprofen on a daily basis. She was not able to get any yesterday and their supplies are getting low. She will be ordering some online but the bottle I found will cover the time between when they run out and when the order arrives.

My three sisters and I had been planning to get together for the week around the Catalina State Park race originally scheduled April 5th. We had started wondering if the race would be cancelled or rescheduled. Yesterday evening we learned that it is now postponed and two possible new dates have been identified. We don't know yet whether we will be getting together as one of us is in Canada and another in California. Fortunately we are all currently well. 

However, my brother-in-law in Canada has a high risk job as an EMT. He is due to retire soon so I don't know if they will be changing his activities. My sister plays violin in the Montreal symphony. Of course their performances have been cancelled. My sister in California is a school principal. Although school is currently cancelled, she says that the principals are still at work. I have a niece who is a doctor. I am concerned for her as it is clear that the protective equipment is in short supply and has been rationed at the hospital where she works in northwest US. Hopefully people will do what it takes to flatten the curve.

I hope your day is full of health, joy, and wonder, as well as hand washing and social distancing. Be excellent to each other, even if from a distance.


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Good Morning

Cold wind with a chance of rain....

Like Black Friday, I am not even considering going into "Town". I suspect after a couple days of panic shopping, things will calm down. "Social Distancing" is the norm for this old xenophobe, so no problem there....I have always been able to entertain myself and I enjoy my own company.

So far the Visitor Centers at Ash Meadows and Furnace Creek are open, so I expect to work my normal hours and cover anyone not comfortable working. Our Volunteer Appreciation Dinner (In Vegas) was cancelled though.

Keep Well and Safe


----------



## Andra

Good morning (barely!).
I hit the ground running again today.  As things change, we (me) are having to update the web pages and the information on them.  We are also helping folks get their computers set up to work from home.  I suspect that they will close us down at some point, but until then I am still coming in.  The rules/restrictions they have on teleworking are crazy and I don't want to mess with them until necessary.
It was 60 and damp this morning.  That should be the normal for the whole week.
Wash your hands!  Have a wonderful day.


----------



## loonlover

Good morning.

49 degrees, heading to 60 with a dense fog advisory until 10 AM and cloudy skies all day. Not helping energize me, that's for sure.

Allergy shot will get me out of the house today for a bit. At least, I consider that an essential need. 

Hope everyone has a good day. Stay safe.


----------



## Andra

Good morning.  It was mid-60s and cloudy this morning.  Building is pretty quiet as most folks transition to working from home.
Stay safe!


----------



## Annalog

Good morning from southern Arizona. It is currently 50°F and headed to 73°F with intermittent clouds. Gardening and working in the craft room are the main activities for today.

Medications, allergy shots, and required doctor visits are definitely essential needs. Our only trip out today is to pick up DH's prescription at Walmart. Since this is a rural Walmart in a county with no reported cases yet, it will not be crazy. I will need to drive to Walgreens in Tucson in a week or so to pick up my prescriptions.

I checked with our most elderly neighbors and at both places I stepped back to the farther end of the porch after knocking on the door. Each time, the person answering the door said that they were doing well and did not need us to run errands for them and let me know to call them if we needed something. One said that we probably lived on the happiest street in the area. I agreed and we talked a bit about the great gardening weather and what was growing already.

Tomorrow, after the primary today, my daughter and I will set up some type of video call so that we can visit with her and the granddaughters. It will be good to talk with all of them at the same time since it will be a while before we can visit in person. My daughter said that she is working from home and that all of her tasks relate to COVID-19 response activities. I am most concerned about my oldest granddaughter. She was out canvassing before that was stopped. Also, she is on pain medication (not an opioid) that is limited to 30 day supplies and requires a doctor visit each month. That will be very soon.

I hope your day is full of health, joy, and wonder. Be excellent to each other, even if from a distance.


----------



## NapCat (retired)




----------



## loonlover

Good morning.

We're at 53 degrees with rain.  Expected rainfall for the day is 3/4 inch with highs in the 70s. Sure would like to see a whole lot less rainfall than predicted. I can at least dream. It didn't rain as much Monday as was predicted.

Nowhere we have to go today. I really must make myself do some things around the house. I have gotten way too lazy.

Hope you have a good day.


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Good Morning

Beautiful sunny morning and the wind has finally stopped. Chill Factor of 27 is a surprise and we will only reach around 50 today. Still I should be able to get some pruning done later. Sadly, we were told to close the Visitor Centers at Ash Meadows and Death Valley...this is our busy season with Spring Break and Wildflower blooms, but visitors can still hike the trails.

Hope things are not too crazy in your part of the world.


----------



## Annalog

Good evening from southern Arizona. It is currently 48°F after a windy and rainy day with a high of 58°F. Tomorrow morning the low should be 42°F with a high of 60°F. I probably will not have time to post tomorrow morning.

Somehow I got a good night's sleep last night and slept in this morning. That is good because DH and I will be getting up early tomorrow morning to drive to Tucson in seperate vehicles. We will go to my mom's house to put the stuff that I was going to take to my daughter's house and bring it back home. Also, DH will put a wheelbarrow with a broken frame in his truck and possibly some other stuff in his truck and drive back home with that. I will drive from my mom's house to the Red Cross for a morning appointment to donate blood. Hopefully that will go well as it has been almost two years since my last blood donation. I was pushing fluids today but I don't know how the BP and hemocrit (iron) tests will go. Then, after a drive through or curb pickup lunch somewhere (hopefully Mod Pizza), I have an early afternoon appointment at the credit union to refinance the new to us 2018 Prius since the new plates and registration arrived in the mail today. Then I pick up my prescriptions at Walgreens that I was able to refill this morning. I will go through the drive thru pickup. Then I stop at my sister's house to drop off the ibuprofen that I found for her as well as a gel wrist rest that DH used to use for my sister's daughter-in-law to now use while working from home. So much for a quiet day at home. I will maintain as much personal distance as possible and will be using my alcohol spray bottle as needed.

DH will unload my car after I get home as I am not supposed to do lifting for a couple days after donating blood.

I hope your day is full of health, joy, and wonder. Be excellent to each other, even if from a distance.


----------



## loonlover

Good morning.

Warm at 67 this morning and heading to a high of 77 with the possibility of thunderstorms this afternoon and evening. We did get 1/2 inch of rain yesterday. Our yard is so soggy I am grateful for the rubber boots even when filling the bird feeders.

Speaking of bird feeders, I am going to need to get seed by the weekend. Guess when I get my allergy shot tomorrow I'll be heading to TSC while I am out.

II has PT today. Otherwise, we'll just stay at home (not much different than our normal routine when no events are scheduled at the arena). It does seem quiet, though, without quite as much traffic going by and no kids on their way to the school near us.

Stay safe.


----------



## Andra

Good morning and Happy Spring!
It's 74 in Austin right now and we have rain coming later.
I am still going to the office for now.  Boy I never thought I'd say this, but I had a pleasant drive home yesterday.  I got home in under 45 minutes including a stop at CVS where I waited behind two cars for my turn.  It seems most folks are staying off the roads.  I suspect that they are going to shut our building down at some point.  I think there are 20-30 people up here (maybe).  I am spending most of my time getting up to speed on the loaner Cisco Webex Room Kit that we got earlier this week.  My brain is mush.
Hope you all are doing well.
Stay safe.


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Good Morning

Cold and windy this morning with rain and snow (gasp) showers in the forecast. I foresee napcatcatnappin' next to the fireplace later.

Hope everyone is doing well with our imposed lifestyle changes.


----------



## loonlover

Good morning.

We'll get up to just 66 degrees today with mostly cloudy skies. Yesterday's rain/storms bypassed us and there isn't as much rain in the forecast for the next few days as was predicted earlier in the week.

Allergy shot on the agenda this morning with a stop at the pharmacy on the way home. Still debating about whether a stop at the grocery is necessary.  Laundry is a must later in the day.

Hope everyone has a good day, knowing that is kinda hard right now. Stay safe.


----------



## Andra

Happy Friday!  It's 56 and wet in Austin this morning.  I am ready for the weekend and a break from thinking so hard.  Too bad I'm still on call until the end of the month.
We placed a grocery order on Sunday and it should be delivered today.  DH also ordered a water filter to put under the kitchen sink so I can quit trying to find bottled water at the stores.  I have to stop at Home Depot to pick it up (before 6pm when they close).  It's so weird to need to check hours before going to a store.  We have gotten really spoiled with every so accessible that now when it's harder we forget how to function.
I ordered some mosquito repellant from Amazon today and even with Prime deliver it won't be here until next Thursday.  I guess that is not essential.

Stay safe.  Do something nice for yourself (and someone else).  It will give you a boost


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Good Morning

Sunny morning in the desert, however showers are in the forecast. Everything is still too soggy to work outside, but it looks just beautiful through through the windows. Nothing special on the agenda.

Have a great day and Keep Well, All


----------



## Annalog

Good morning from southern Arizona. It is currently a sunny 51°F and headed to a mostly cloudy 69°F.

Although I had a lot of errands out yesterday, they were all accomplished with appropriate personal distance. The blood donation at the Red Cross was one of the best in my 14.5 gallon history so far. It might have been the quickest overall as I filled out the questionnaire on the Blood Donor app in advance and I was definitely well hydrated. My hemocrit was 17, the highest it might ever have been. It is usually around 13 and occasionally has been too low to donate. I probably won't need to worry about my iron levels for a while. 

I ordered my Mod Pizza online from the Red Cross parking lot and then drove to Mod Pizza. From there I drove to Sprouts and ate lunch in their parking lot. I went into Sprouts and picked up Seventh Generation unscented dishwasher detergent. They were out of the Seventh Generation unscented laundry detergent, my favorite, so I will continue to use another brand that I can get locally but it doesn't clean clothes quite as well. I then went to the credit union, picked up my prescription medications via the Walgreen drive thru, and drove home. DH and I now have three months of all our prescription medications and at least a month and a half of the rest. No more shopping trips in the near future except for milk and other perishable food. I am guessing just a single trip a week during the senior/special needs shopping hours at either Safeway or Walmart. Neither of our two local stores are set up yet for pickup orders but since Benson is a small town, it isn't a problem.

I don't buy bottled water but I am going to start using my Zero water filter pitcher again as I do like the taste better than our tap water. I was going to take it to Gilbert as the tap water there tastes terrible to me. However, since I won't be visiting my daughter and granddaughters for the foreseeable future, I may as well use it here.

While organizing the pantry and planning meals, I found that I had inadvertently bought too much of some staples. One of those was popcorn. I have 3 two pound bags and a container with about a pound. Seven pounds of popcorn kernels will keep my hot air popper busy, at the rate we eat popcorn, for longer than the current situation will last!

Gardening, crafting, and watching movies with DH and popcorn will probably be the main activities around here.

I hope your day is full of health, joy, and wonder. Be excellent to each other, even if from a distance.


----------



## loonlover

Good morning.

Quiet out there with a temp of around 43. We'll be in the 50s today with partly cloudy skies. I'll be pleased if we see even a hint of sunshine.

Nothing on our agenda today. II got his schedule for working next month. The box office and administrative offices at the arena are closed until further notice, but building security still has to be there 24-7. 

Hope everyone enjoys a quiet, safe weekend.


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Good Morning

Nice morning in the desert which still has that wonderful perfume aroma from our recent rains. I am headed out for a Post Office/Dump run today and may take a drive through the Refuge. I already miss being there.

Hope everyone is doing well this weekend


----------



## Annalog

Good morning from southern Arizona. It is currently 61°F and headed to 72°F

Yesterday I said that gardening, crafting, and watching movies with DH and popcorn will probably be the main activities around here. Well, yesterday Sean Astin posted his audition for Goonies 35 years ago. DH and I watched it. This morning DH decided that we should watch Goonies for breakfast. Oatmeal for movie munchies instead of popcorn. 

I hope your day is full of health, joy, and wonder. Be excellent to each other, even if from a distance.


----------



## spotsmom

Hello from Spotsmom! It is just wonderful to find some of you here in our time of crisis. All is well at our house. We live in a rural area, so it's almost impossible to believe that all this is going on. Weather has turned beautiful and I'm doing knitting and lots of reading outside.

Hope you all are staying well, and I'm planning to keep participating on Kboards.


----------



## crebel

spotsmom said:


> Hello from Spotsmom! It is just wonderful to find some of you here in our time of crisis. All is well at our house. We live in a rural area, so it's almost impossible to believe that all this is going on. Weather has turned beautiful and I'm doing knitting and lots of reading outside.
> 
> Hope you all are staying well, and I'm planning to keep participating on Kboards.


Good morning to all and a special "Welcome Back!" to Spotsmom. Great to hear from you.


----------



## loonlover

Welcome back, Spotsmom. Good to hear from you.


----------



## NapCat (retired)

_SPOTSMOM !!_


----------



## loonlover

Good morning.

We're at 43 heading to 49 with rain forecast for much of the day. We'll see about that although it sounds like a fairly steady rain falling at the moment.

No plans for the day. We talked to our oldest son who's in NY (on Long Island) yesterday. His bosses say their business is classified as essential so for now it looks like he'll be continuing to work.

Stay safe. Have a peaceful Sunday.


----------



## Annalog

Welcome back, Spotsmom!

Good morning from southern Arizona. It is currently 59°F and headed to 74°F. Breakfast oatmeal as movie munchies as DH started watching Jabberwocky while was on a nearly hour long 4 way video call with my sistes in Tucson, California, and Quebec. It was a wonderful chat.

I hope your day is full of health, joy, and wonder. Be excellent to each other, even if from a distance.


----------



## spotsmom

Well, somebody has to be late posting!! Hello to my friends! I even tracked down The Hooded Claw and he is doing well.

Annalog do you still have those gorgeous chickens

All continues to be well in my little patch of the world. Someone brought over some apples and carrots for the donkeys and horse and I had to be concerned about the bags they came in. Things could be worse.

Temps into the high 50's today and blue sky. Maybe snow later this week, if you can believe it.


----------



## Annalog

Spotsmom, we no longer have any chickens. We miss them a lot. A couple years ago, when we knew that we would be moving to where we could not have chickens, we found good homes for most of our chickens, with each rooster and his hens going to a new home together. That left the older chickens together. The older chickens eventually passed away. We also had one of our cats pass away. So we are down to an inside cat, Dusty, and an outdoor cat, Sylvester. We are trying to get them to be friends and to get the outdoor cat to be an indoor cat. That is slow going. We had hoped to put our house on the market early this summer. That has been postponed, of course, but we are still getting the house ready to sell and trying to downsize our stuff.


----------



## mlewis78

Greetings from the epicenter of the COVID-19 crisis -- Manhattan, New York, NY. Each day I set a very simple goal. Saturday it was an early evening walk on the west side to Riverside Park. Sunday it was to drop off laundry to be done for me at the laundromat. Essential services! Stopped on the way home for a bottle of wine, milk and soda. I've been wearing disposable gloves out there (no mask but I see a lot of people wearing them).

37 degrees here and it will be a rainy day. Will probably stay in. I've been watching too much news but also a lot of streaming entertainment:  Inspector Lynley on Britbox, a 6-part documentary about the Royal Family that I finished today on Netflix and two episodes of Grace & Frankie. A new Fire TV Cube arrived today and HDMI cable. My fire tv box wasn't allowing the gen 1 Echo to pair with it and it no longer plays the audio on my TV speakers. When I was pairing the Show 5 to it, it would not do the sound on Netflix. Now the gen 1 echo is paired and it's working with the Fire TV Cube for all streams, for now. Won't play sound through the TV though.

GOOD MORNING and stay well!


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Good Morning and Welcome mlewis78....please be cautious in Manhattan where "Social Distancing" must be a challenge...

Heavy rain in the desert this morning as I head to "town". Our supermarket there is offering "Senior Hour" which sounds like a good deal. Unfortunately it is from 6:00AM - 7:00AM, add an hour+ drive time has me leaving before 5:00AM.

Happy Monday to all and for those of you teleworking....time to change to formal PJs !

Have a safe day, All


----------



## loonlover

Good morning.

Good to hear from you, mlewis78.

We'll have cloudy skies again today, but maybe no rain with highs in the 60s.

II has PT this afternoon. And he is going to bring supper home from somewhere. Thought we might help keep someone in a job if we do get take-out a time or two. I scheduled a pickup order from Kroger yesterday. The first available slot to actually get the groceries was Wednesday. I went with it. Later in the week I may take advantage of the early shopping time for seniors as there are some things I prefer to pick out myself.

Hope your day is a calm one. Stay safe.


----------



## Andra

Good morning (ish).  It was foggy and 65 this morning.
DH is still working from home and I am still at office.  Traffic in Austin is amazing - or lack of traffic.  I can get home in about half an hour without too much cussing.  Got to look on the bright side of things.
Stay safe everyone.


----------



## Annalog

Good morning from southern Arizona. It is currently 63°F and headed to 73°F.

Good to hear you are doing ok, even in the epicenter. Take care and stay well.

On a silly note, I have started a home experiment to determine our household TP roll usage rate. My daughter had said that a regular roll of TP should last a person 18 days. I do not know her source or what constitutes a regular roll. I put a fresh roll of TP on the holder in the master bath on the morning of the 20th. The spare bath had a nearly new roll. This morning it looked as if we had used about 1/3 of the roll. Since there are 2 of us here, that would be 6 person days so far or 18 person days for the entire roll if my estimate is correct. However, there was some slight usage of the secondary bath. So I plan to replace empty rolls in the master bath from the secondary bath and put new rolls in the secondary bath. We still have 9 fresh rolls so, if all goes as hoped, we shouldn't need to buy TP until June. Since I had put the TP in the cabinet above the toilet, the outer packaging is long gone. It was either the Safeway brand with ducks on the package or the equivalent from Walmart. In a couple weeks I will have a better estimate. I wonder how many kids might use data collected from their time at home for future science experiments? 

Other than that, DH are still gardening, downsizing our stuff, getting the house ready to sell, crafting, gardening, and watching movies on DVD or shows via Netflix, Prime, or Disney +. The actual putting the house on the market is delayed of course.

I hope your day is full of health, joy, and wonder. Be excellent to each other, even if from a distance.


----------



## spotsmom

Good evening. Late again. I'm not in the habit of writing, but am working on it.

Overcast day today. Snowed on and off.

Still not much going on here locally. The local resort and ski area has shut for the season and this is Oregon's Spring Break week. Pretty much of a ghost town which is good so that perhaps the locals can get the groceries we need. I hear that Costco still doesn't have TP.

Annalog, I read an article saying that most people use a half to a whole roll of TP a week. Will be interesting to hear the results of your official study! I did see a cartoon of a roll of tp on a holder saying 2050: Just putting on the last roll from my parents hoarding of 2020.

Stay well!!


----------



## loonlover

Good morning.

Foggy and 55 this morning with the possibility of more thunderstorms this afternoon. I did hear thunder once during the night, but don't think it rained much or lasted very long.

Allergy shot this morning with maybe a grocery expedition after that. Friday they told me to wait my 30 minutes after the shot in the car. II wasn't too pleased with that so he will be going with me. I've had no reactions so far, but as the strength of the injection goes up it is a little worrisome to not be in the office with medical assistance right there.

Hope everyone has a good day. Stay safe.


----------



## Andra

Good morning.  It's 69 and sunny in Austin.  I am at the office, but it may be the last day for a while.  We are expecting to hear a stay-at-home order this afternoon.  I am not sure if I am essential or not   I think it depends on who you ask.
Glad to hear everyone is doing well.
Have a wonderful day.


----------



## Annalog

Good morning from southern Arizona. It is currently a sunny 44°F and headed to 76°F.

LL, glad to hear that II will be waiting in the car with you.

Yesterday did not go as I expected but that was very good. One sister sent a group message to our four sisters group that her tax preparer said that the 1099-R from the credit union stating that she had received a full disbursement from her inherited IRA was incorrect. It turned out that three of us had received forms with incorrect numbers. (The fourth sister actually did take a full disbursement.) My sister left a phone message with the credit union. Hopefully she will hear back today. I checked mine and the numbers on mine are even more incorrect. I will also be contacting the credit union today. It states that I received much more than my share of the inheritance which is not right. I figured out what my numbers should have been and entered those in my tax program instead. I am very glad that I haven't filed yet. Instead of paying a couple thousand dollars to the IRS, we will be getting a refund similar to last year. We will also be getting a refund from the state. This is a great relief to us as we did not have that couple thousand dollars without taking it out of my retirement account and the reason I hadn't filed early. Now, instead of waiting until the last minute, I will file as soon as we receive the corrected form. 

Also, after hearing from my daughter that our local hospital probably had only a dozen beds, I checked our local hospital website. They have 22 beds. I also read their COVID-19 info. They are accepting homemade fabric mask donations made from one of two patterns. 

A.B. Mask for a Nurse by a Nurse on Instructables. This one is free and is similar to the ones seen with pleats on the sides. It ties on and is folded so that the lining and outer fabric are the same.
Properfit Clothing® PM 2.5 face mask. This one is $2.99 for the downloadable pattern to print on a home printer. There is also a YouTube video. This one has a pouch to hold a disposable filter and incorporates the use of a twist-tie in the binding at the bridge of the nose. It is designed for elastic around the ears but the hospital website states that the fabric ties described in the first pattern may be substituted instead. This one allows for different fabric for the outer layer and the lining. The hospital website suggested denim, duck, twill, or similar tightly woven 100% cotton fabric for the outer layer and softer non stretch 100% cotton for the lining.
The second one is the pattern I have chosen to make. I purchased it, printed it out, and have cut pattern templates from a flexible cutting mat that I had previously purchased for quilting templates. DH helped me get down the boxes of fabric from my retirement crafting account (i.e. stash) that I had not yet sorted. I pulled out the appropriate 100% cotton fabrics and DH put the boxes back up with the inappropriate material. I then went through the material and selected coordinating lining and outer layer combinations. Finally, I wrote an email to the hospital donation coordinator asking a few questions. For example, could I substitute soft pipe cleaners or coated floral wire for the embedded twist-ties? Are dark fabrics acceptable or only light colors? Is the need immediate or should I sew for a few days before donating a larger batch of masks? While waiting for an answer, I will sew a few of the masks in the darker colors (maroon and blue) with pipe cleaner nose bridges. If these are not acceptable, then DH and I will have reusable dust masks for the various tasks where these are needed. They will certainly be more comfortable than the ones from the hardware section for spray painting and wood working. 

I hope your day is full of health, joy, and wonder. Be excellent to each other, even if from a distance.


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Good Morning

Beautiful morning in the desert, sunny, breezy with both native and domestic flora in bloom.

Yesterday's expedition into "town" was quite an adventure. Heavy Rain, Thunderstorms and Rainbows driving through the mountains at sunrise. Spectacular ! No trouble buying gas ($2.35/gal), The supermarket had opened an hour early for Seniors only and a cheerful, well organized staff served us well. High demand items were limited to "one only" which I thought was a good idea. Lots of fresh produce and most essentials. I was able to get everything on my list except rice and eggs. Attire was hysterical. "Old-People early morning garb" is truly frightening ! Giggle.....One fellow wore a full HAZMAT suit, many wore masks, most wore gloves....but some were wearing shorts/tank tops and "visiting" with friends with handshakes and hugs !! When I checked out, I asked the cashier how she was holding up and she said "Just Barely" I Thanked her for being there and told her how much I appreciated her efforts. She got very emotional and said that meant so much !!

We have two grocery stores in town, so I stopped at the other one also....hardly anyone in the store and about the same selection. All and all I got my chores done and was home by 9:00AM.

We closed the Visitor Center at our Wildlife Refuge, but left everything else open so folks could enjoy the Boardwalks, Hiking Paths and Viewing Overlooks....we also left well cleaned and stocked Restrooms open....sadly we have had to close the entire Refuge do to vandalism.....sigh

I remain ever so grateful to be in a comfortable position (both lifestyle and financial) during these strange times....so many are having a truly difficult and frightening experience.

Keep well all and remember to Thank the folks on the "Front Lines"


----------



## spotsmom

Good morning! If you can call waking up to snow on the ground a good morning. Not much though. Should melt off. In the 40's today and overcast so far.

Annalog that is so terrific of you to make masks! One of the quilt stores here in town has actually cut out the patterns and are giving them away to sewers to put together. If they wanted knitted masks I'd be all in! I do spend a lot of time knitting cat blankets for our local shelter to give away with new adoptions.

All the state parks are now closed. I feel so fortunate to live on the edge of national forests and wildlife areas and can continue taking my bouncy dogs out for beautiful, uncrowded walks.

Not planning to venture into town today but we may order some take out from one of the restaurants to help keep them going.

And, in my boredom I decided to upgrade to a Kindle Oasis. I have missed those page turn buttons since my old keyboard!

Stay well and healthy!


----------



## loonlover

Good morning.

51 degrees heading to 71 with sunshine this afternoon. We're not supposed to get rain again until Saturday, but that won't be enough time for the ground to dry out much. Had one pop-up storm yesterday afternoon that dropped at least 1/4 inch in a very short time. 

We went to Trader Joe's yesterday. Not too crowded, and pretty well stocked. They even had TP. I did notice there was only one bag of orange chicken, tho. We stocked up on produce and a few frozen items. Today is pickup day at Kroger. The decision on whether I got my hair cut today was made by the governor as he closed barber and beauty shops, nail salons, and tattoo and massage parlors. I was leaning toward canceling anyway. But our barber is a sole proprietor, so I do fear for her business. Tough times for so many.

Enjoy your day as best you can. Stay safe.


----------



## Andra

Good morning.  It's a nippy 58 in Austin right now, but I think we are headed to the low 90s by this afternoon.  I am in the office today.  We are playing it by ear - for now I am essential.
Nothing much to report.
Stay safe!


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Good Morning

Nippy with very high winds in the desert and rain coming tonight. No special plans, just playing with my toys and napping next to the fireplace.

Keep Well All


----------



## spotsmom

Good morning! A little bit of snow on the ground again. March is a crazy month here.

We have a local Facebook group here for people to post what they need, and we've volunteered to take some hay and straw over to someone who needs it for their chicken coop. Thinking of you Annalog!! Other than that, not much going on here.

Stay calm and carry on.


----------



## Annalog

Good morning from southern Arizona. Same weather as usual for this time of the year.

I finished only one mask yesterday. First, I need to be faster making homemade binding as that, as well as elastic, has been bought out locally. Second, I spent time on the phone with our helpful credit union contact explaining the problems with our 1099-R forms. She then called operations and got it straightened out and then called me back. We will have corrected forms in 3 to 5 business days. 

I got an email reply from the hospital donation coordinator answering all my questions. Today I will try to set up a mini production line now that I know what I am doing. I have a cutting station set up in our office/library where I have elbow room. I have my ironing board set up by my sewing machine where I can access both from my swivel office chair.

I hope your day is full of health, joy, and wonder. Be excellent to each other, even if from a distance.


----------



## loonlover

Good morning.

Woke up way too early so a nap may be in order this afternoon.

We're to have highs in the 80s today. If only I could work outside, although it is probably too wet to do much of anything. 

II is supposed to have PT today. We haven't heard anything about them closing, but figure that isn't far off. They'll give him a list of things to do at home, but it won't be quite the same. The biggest concern is being able to reach behind his back if he doesn't get to complete the therapy. They are still limiting him on some of the motions involved in that reach.

Pickup order at Kroger went smoothly. I might get so I like doing that, yet. Although, I thought I was okaying one substitution and saying no to another. That didn't go so well as I now have 4 lbs of powdered sugar. Not sure what I'll do with that. Not something I use often.

No definite plans for the day. I have become addicted to a color-by-number app on the Ipad. Guess I may waste a little more time on that this morning.

Have a good day and stay safe.


----------



## Andra

Good morning.  It's 69 and sunny in Austin right now.  Our high is supposed to get close to 90.
I know I shouldn't get frustrated with some of the calls we are getting right now, but honestly, if you are working from home instead of at the office and you've never done it before - of course some things are going to be different!!  And if I painstakingly wrote instructions for something, please at least try them before calling us.  sigh

Stay safe.


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Good Morning

Cold, Wind, Rain and Snow (gasp) in today's forecast....unusual desert forecast for late March. Right now I have a great deal of ambition for several projects, but I suspect that will go away !

Keep well and happy


----------



## Annalog

Good morning from southern Arizona. It is currently in the mid 60s and headed to the mid 70s with cooler weather tomorrow and the next day.

LL, if the sugar gets melted or dissolved in the recipe, it can be possible to use powdered sugar in place of granulated sugar. The ratio usually listed is 1.75 to 1 but I also have seen 2 to 1. Or substitute by weight. There is some corn starch in powdered sugar so that is a consideration.

Yesterday, while I was cutting fabric in the office, DH started organizing my craft/sewing room. He has been checking out craft storage ideas on Pinterest. I only checked on him if I heard strange noises or expletives. So far the changes have been amazing and NO Pinterest Fails.  Today I will be sewing and there is NOW room for both of us in there working at the same time!

I hope your day is full of health, joy, and wonder. Be excellent to each other, even if from a distance.


----------



## spotsmom

Good morning from central Oregon where at 6 am it was 13 degrees with a light coating of snow. But Monday it's supposed to be up to 70. I hope!

We were blessed by the visit of a herd of about 50 Rocky Mtn Elk (the big ones) last night in our pasture. There's a large herd that roams this part of Oregon and we're always happy to see them. They are huge!!

Might have to go into town today as I'm running out of a few things. Otherwise, I've decided not to watch or read the news online for today. Reading books and knitting is in order!

Hope you all stay well!


----------



## telracs

it's all crebel's fault....

I'M BACK!!!

Greetings from locked down NYC.


----------



## mlewis78

Good morning, Telracs and everyone else! I have to get some sleep now. Stay well!


----------



## crebel

Good morning!  It is so wonderful to see KB "old-timers" communicating again here!!!

I really, really, REALLY wish we still had a working chat function.  I'm pretty sure it would be used non-stop during these social distancing times.  Maybe I'll start a "chat" thread here in NQK just for random conversation.  

I have been pm'ing with telracs and Claw recently, but I am concerned that when I move from various boards here in the forum into the messaging area the site changes from secure to not secure (Chrome browser/Webroot anti-virus).  It happens consistently, should I worry? Is that occurring for anyone else?


----------



## Annalog

Greetings telracs!

Good morning from rural southern Arizona. It is currently 45°F and headed to a high of 57°F with intermittent clouds. I didn't get much sewing done yesterday as we needed to drive to Tucson to run some necessary errands. However I did get some masks partly assembled. Today I will be making double fold tape for binding and ties so that I can finish those masks. It is good that the local hospital does not yet need them. While we are not on lock down yet, DH and I are both over 65 and taking this situation very seriously.

After yesterday's errands and his Pinterest organizing efforts the day before, DH was exhausted and spent the rest of the day in his recliner with the cat. I suspect that he will be more active today. I might even see him in the craft room again. However I wouldn't be surprised if he decides to work outside if it is not raining. 

I hope your day is full of health, joy, and wonder. Be excellent to each other, even if from a distance.


----------



## Andra

Telracs!!  I was wondering if the madness in NY was getting to you.  I hope you are safe.

We made it to Friday.  I swear, this week was a month long...
We got word yesterday that DH will be taking a 20% pay deferment for a while.  He will get it back (hopefully this calendar year) with interest.  At least he's still employed and we can manage OK.  He's just wigging out.
I start working from home on Monday.
That is all.

Take care.  Look out for each other.


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Good Morning

It has been a long time TELRACS...hope you are doing well in NYC. I cannot imagine the streets of New York empty...Las Vegas is eerie enough.

Cold morning in the desert with a chill factor of 29. Sunny and Windy on queue. No special plans other than putzin'

Keep well, All


----------



## loonlover

Welcome back, Telracs. I had been wondering how you were doing during the lockdown.

Thanks, Anna for the suggestion about using the confectioner's sugar in place of granulate. Some things might not be affected that much, not sure about cookies and bread though.

Good morning.

We did an early morning run to a regional chain grocery store this morning. The good news was they had granulated sugar and everything else on my list. Maneuvering through the aisles was easy also. Think we're good to go on the grocery front, now. Maybe too good when it comes to paying attention to the dieting part of eating. 

Allergy shot after the grocery stop. I've made it to the next step - time to order the next dosage level. II will definitely be going with me when that dosage begins.

Looks like we shouldn't have to leave the house the rest of the weekend. Especially good since thunderstorms are predicted for most of tomorrow. 

Stay safe, everyone.


----------



## spotsmom

Hello, telracs and special hi to crebel! Sure would be great if we had a chat room again.  Telracs, tell us what it's like in NYC.

I ended up at 2 grocery stores yesterday (STILL no toilet paper!). It's amazing to walk the aisles and see what people are stocking up on.

All our state parks are closed now, and the city council and visitors bureau have asked tourists to stay away. Fantastic news for us old timers who have lived here a long time. Maybe we can get TP...

Annalog, our hospital has ok'd homemade masks (so have the veterinary offices) and last I heard our locals have made over 1,000 masks out of very clever fabric. Keep on sewing!

If you haven't seen it, highly recommend watching the Bill Gates section of CNN's Town Hall from last night. The guy is beyond smart.

Anxiously awaiting for tomorrow and the arrival of the new-to-me Kindle Voyage.

Love seeing you all again!


----------



## telracs

it was in the 60s today, so i decided to go to the grocery store. 

the last time NY felt this empty was after a big blizzard.  it's pretty eerie.  about 1/2 mile walk to the grocery store.  a lot of businesses are closed, more so than when i went out last week. and a lot of the people walking the streets are wearing masks (some even wearing them correctly). 

i like this grocery store because they have nice wide aisles, making it easier to stay the advised 6 feet from people.  store is limiting water (but they had a good amount on the shelf), but was completely out of toilet paper.  the salad/hot bar had only prepackaged food.  the lobby of my apartment building looks like an amazon depot.


----------



## Annalog

LL, what I remember reading was that confectioner's sugar is great for whipped cream, ok for wet batters such as brownies, and not good for baked goods from drier doughs such as cookies or breads.


----------



## mlewis78

Good morning!

I'm in NYC. I had been a regular at Whole Foods at Columbus Circle and it was OK there until this week. I saw a line outside the building early this week. I did not get in line. Found out later they were limiting to 50 people at a time. Door was locked and guard was there.

The past couple of days Whole Foods has been closed. I heard rumors about it and asked them on facebook and looked at their website. They have not answered. I walked by there at 8:30 (they have been closing at 9 lately and 11 in normal times) Friday. It was locked up with barricades out front. There were signs on the doors that I could not read. Asked again on their facebook page. Some of the Trader Joe's stores in Manhattan also closed temporarily.

I shopped at Morton Williams on West End Avenue at 60th on Thursday. It's a new store that opened last year. Much larger than their store on 9th Ave. in the neighborhood. It was not crowded and they had pretty good stock of food; no TP or paper towels or cleaning products. Expensive store though (worse than Whole Foods).

Hope you all stay well.


----------



## crebel

Good morning.  We expect temperatures in the 60s today before rain/thunderstorms start late afternoon.  We are looking forward to some time just sitting on the deck in the fresh air.

After making the decision to no longer drive at the end of 2019, and having no public transportation out where we live plus no neighbors, I have been in self-isolation before it was required and only out of the house, once to the eye doctor, and at the grocery store 3 times since January.  Due to the closures of court buildings, DH has changed his office hours to 3 hours a day, M/W/F, by appointment only when paperwork needs to be signed.  The doors are locked even when he and his office manager are there to prevent walk-ins.  So far they are able to maintain the rest of the work needed by computer from home.

It's a pretty crazy world out there right now, stay safe, stay healthy, stay in touch with your virtual friends.  Anyone heard from Geoff or Susan in VA recently?


----------



## loonlover

Good morning.

72 degrees this morning with only a warm up of a couple degrees. Thunderstorms forecast for the afternoon hours.

I used to make almost all of our bread. Quit because we were eating more of it at a faster rate than we should (warmed in the microwave became our go to snack too many times). So it has been a couple of years since I made any. Decided I better see if I can still make it today. I had flour and yeast, but II did say he noticed there wasn't any yeast on the shelf at the store yesterday.

No other plans for the day.

Stay safe.


----------



## Annalog

Good morning from southern Arizona. It is currently 35°F and headed to a mostly sunny 66°F.

Yesterday morning I cut strips of fabric for making double fold non-bias tape for use as mask ties and binding on the top and bottom edges. Then I participated in my first Zoom meeting in place of the lunch meeting of previous coworkers that had been cancelled. The Zoom meeting was wonderful and it appears that we might do this on a weekly basis for a while. (This has evolved from a yearly Old Ladies Christmas party to adding an Old Ladies Lunch mid year to a cancelled lunch followed by emails with updates we would have given at the lunch to virtual lunch.) I think that I was the only person eating during the lunch meeting. I have to remember to not take things so literally!

I took my cut fabric strips to the craft room and learned that DH had been quietly rearranging my craft room while I was busy in the office/library. As I walked in, he was moving my sewing table about a half a foot to the right. More stuff had been piled on my sewing table. The craft table was  turned 90 degrees and in the middle of the room instead of along one wall. From under the sewing table, DH asked, "Well, what do you think?" The sewing table, ironing board, and craft table formed a U with my swivel office chair in the center. I told him that it was great. We spent the rest of the afternoon reorganizing the rest of the stuff. If it wasn't craft related it left the room. While I was reorganizing the storage space under the craft table to only craft kits, tools, and related things in boxes, DH reorganized the stuff along the walls. Somehow, while having more usable space, we moved in 18 plastic totes, 4 large boxes of fabric, several large bolts of fabric too large for boxes, and a roll of batting that had preciously been in another room where we have been staging stuff for our eventual move. Two boxes and three totes, the part of my Retirement Crafting Account not currently in my craft room, will probably be moved in after I find places for the stuff still piled on my craft and sewing tables. We stopped for dinner when my brain got tired. After dinner I went back to sewing masks and then sewing the strips for the double fold tape. I have a tool for 1/4 inch tape but not one for 1/2 inch tape so I made one from part of an empty oatmeal box. I used it and it worked great. I made over 11 yards of what is sold as extra wide double fold tape at about $2 for each 3 yard package. The fabric that I used cost me about 60 cents since I bought it on clearance. This morning I will make the 1/4 double fold binding for ties and then finish my first batch of masks.

I hope your day is full of health, joy, and wonder. Be excellent to each other, even if from a distance.


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Good Morning All

Beautiful sunny morning in the desert, headed to the 60s. Good day for gardening, pruning and "kitten-watching". We have a good cross-section of the country on this thread right now and it sounds like we are all adapting to the current situation well. Other than not being able to work at the Wildlife Refuge, my lifestyle has not been impacted....sort of an extended "Staycation". I am ever so grateful, I know this is so difficult and frightening for so many.

Keep Well and Happy


----------



## spotsmom

Good morning! Currently 45 degrees and not expected to get much warmer. I'm planning to meet a friend at her house and we'll walk our dogs out in the hinterlands near her place. Someone on our local area NextDoor app has asked for a delivery of cat food so I shall go pick up a bag after the dog walk.

Otherwise, all remains the same. Just glad I live in more open country than those cooped up in cities.

Keep safe!


----------



## telracs

spotsmom said:


> Good morning! Currently 45 degrees and not expected to get much warmer. I'm planning to meet a friend at her house and we'll walk our dogs out in the hinterlands near her place. Someone on our local area NextDoor app has asked for a delivery of cat food so I shall go pick up a bag after the dog walk.
> 
> Otherwise, all remains the same. Just glad I live in more open country than those cooped up in cities.
> 
> Keep safe!


Even though you are in the country, you should still stay 6 feet away from people.

It's grey and gloomy here today and I'm grey and gloomy also.


----------



## loonlover

Good morning.

We'll be in the 70s with sunny skies.

II working 3-11 today. This will be his first time to work since his surgery. He's expecting a very boring night and very little traffic coming home since LR has an overnight curfew.

I put off the bread baking until today so I have something to occupy me while II is at work.

On a more somber note, one of the event staff at the arena died yesterday from Covid-19. She was 42. I didn't know her well, but we worked together at some of the non-concert events.

Hope everyone has a peaceful Sunday.


----------



## crebel

Good morning.  Decent temperatures expected in the 50s today and we avoided severe storms last night, but the wind warnings are real - Holy Cow!  We rescued deck chairs and a garbage can across the yard yesterday far from their usual places (we have a little over 2 acre yard).

LL, I'm sorry for the loss of your co-worker.  My mother who is 84 with zero health issues besides a little arthritis and living in a senior apartment building was not well yesterday and it really scared my sisters and me.  Maintaining phone conversations and being unable to go to her, wondering whether an ambulance should be called was nerve-wracking.  She has been following the stay-at-home, social distancing, upping the cleaning and hand washing, etc. better than anyone else I know.  But she passed out yesterday morning and hit her head on the way down.  We have no clue why she passed out, but our main concern was a concussion so one of us was speaking with her by phone every hour.

She seems to be doing quite well today, still did her morning chair exercises, and is eating and maintaining hydration, no fever, etc.  Concern, with good reason, is so amplified right now!  Stay safe and stay home if you can everyone.


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Good Morning

Cloudy with showers in the desert. I have a pot of coffee on and a fire going in the fireplace. No special plans.

Everyone, Keep Well and Safe


----------



## Annalog

Good morning. Weather here is about the same as yesterday.

LL, I'm sorry for the loss of your co-worker. Crebel, hope your mother stays well. Telracs, I wish I could send you some sunshine.

Yesterday I spent half the day sewing and the other half doing more sorting and organizing in the craft room. I was able to clear the craft table and move my cutting area out of the library/office and into the craft room. Today I hope to finish another batch of masks for the local hospital.

I hope your day is full of health, joy, and wonder. Be excellent to each other, even if from a distance.


----------



## spotsmom

Good morning. Another overcast day forecast with rain and snow showers (known as "snain").

No plans for today except reading and knitting.

Everybody stay healthy. Cheer up, Telracs!


----------



## telracs

another grey and gloomy day, so i stayed in bed and listened to an audiobook until my back started hurting making me get up.  tomorrow should be warmer, so i'll probably head out for a bit then and see if there's any toilet paper at the supermarket.


----------



## loonlover

Good morning.

53 degrees heading to 61 with the possibility of 1 1/2 inches of rain over the next 24 hours. Can you tell I'm really tired of gray, drippy skies? 

II has PT this afternoon. He is supposed to start some weight training this week. The therapist told him last time that he is ahead of schedule on his PT. What he has to do at work apparently didn't bother his shoulder. 

Other wise we'll just keep on doing what we've been doing.

Stay safe.


----------



## crebel

Good morning.  We have sunshine this morning and temperatures expected near 60.  I'm thinking the sunshine will improve my attitude for at least today!

Stay safe.


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Good Morning

A beautiful sunny morning in the desert, heading to the 70s....and the same forecast for the next two weeks. Spring ! Me and the cats are planning a productive day in the gardens.

Keep well, safe and happy


----------



## Annalog

Good morning (nearly) from southern Arizona. It was a sunny 54°F this morning when I started my virtual RUN3rd 5K and 61°F when I finished. DH took the race photos at the start and finish and also handed out the finisher shirt and race medal.  I showered, changed, and answered Isolation Birthday messages from family via phone, text, Messenger, and Snapchat.

Now I am headed to Tucson to pick up a prescription, do some banking at two different drive through windows, and finally order and pick up a couple Mod Pizza for birthday dinner. I am not sure if I will have time to make my GF butterscotch brownies today. If not, it is first on the list for tomorrow.

I hope your day is full of health, joy, and wonder. Be excellent to each other, even if from a distance.


----------



## Andra

Well I missed the morning...
It's a little cooler and damp in Austin today.  I am working from home part of this week.  So yesterday was spent cleaning up around my desk and making sure I could get to everything.  Probably an hour was spent today troubleshooting things that went wrong with either desk setup or internet connection.  It was nice not to drive, but my day got away from me very quickly.  I don't know that I'd want to do this full-time.

Take care everyone.


----------



## telracs

Annalog said:


> I am not sure if I will have time to make my GF butterscotch brownies today. If not, it is first on the list for tomorrow.


if you make brownies, i have gluten free, dairy free ben and jerry creme brulee frozen dessert. it's made from sunflower butter....


----------



## loonlover

Happy Birthday, Annalog.


----------



## telracs

loonlover said:


> Happy Birthday, Annalog.


darn... i missed a BIRTHDAY?


----------



## mlewis78

Good morning. I am going to sleep soon. We have had rainy and cloudy 3 days in a row. I just asked Alexa the weather and she says cloudy. I think she is wrong. We are do for some sun. It's 42 degrees now.

I stayed in Monday. Got some good flute practice in, watched news and streaming W1A and Inspector Lynley.

Hope you all stay well.


----------



## loonlover

Good morning.

Still raining, supposed to be gone by 11 AM. Certainly hope so as we've received over 2 inches since yesterday morning. We are supposed to have a high in the 60s.

Allergy shot on the agenda today. II working 11-7 tonight so we'll wait until after he has slept late before heading down to the allergy clinic. His work schedule will be a couple nights a week for this month at least.

II brought supper home last night, but it wasn't from our original choice, a carryout Chinese place. They have closed due to the virus precautions. I fear they are the kind of place that will not make it through the crisis.

Stay safe.


----------



## crebel

Good morning.  It is shaping up to be a mostly sunny, mild temperatures, I-think-spring-might-be-here-after-all day!

My 5-year old granddaughter sent me a construction paper heart yesterday which really brightened my day.  It is now taped to the window beside my most frequent sitting place in the house where I can see it all the time.

I am going out for the first time in 3 weeks to the grocery store.  Hopefully it will be a fairly quick trip in and out. I did not anticipate doing a load of laundry every day as hubby strips clothes at the door (woohoo!) and hits the shower when returning from locking himself in his office for a few hours every day.  I did not adequately stock laundry detergent.

I probably should just give him the small list since he will already have been out, but have to admit I'm looking forward to any outing and will take all precautions.


----------



## Jane917

Good morning from SW Washington state. It is a chilly 41 and cloudy morning. Rain and drizzle is predicted for several days. I have not checked in here for a while, but hope everyone is well. We pretty much keep in the house, with a weekly trip out to pickup groceries, which they bring to our car. Four of our kids are front-line health providers, so of course, we worry about them. They have done creative juggling to cover the grandkids, who are all under 7. It is so hard not to see them. The bright spot in our day is our 12 week old puppy. We have certainly had plenty of time for training. The consistency pays off. We picked her up just in the knick of time before everything closed down in Washington and Oregon. Other than that, reading, sewing, watching TV has consumed our time. Take care, everyone.


----------



## Andra

Good morning from my home office.  I have a puppy on the chair next to me.  She is pretending to sleep, but every so often she rolls her eyes at me.
It's in the 50s with a stiff breeze here.  We have been out for two walks so far.
I guess that's another advantage of working from home.
Stay safe!


----------



## Annalog

Good morning from southern Arizona. It is currently 45°F and headed to 82°F with intermittent clouds. 

Thank you for all the birthday wishes. 

My posts are usually long but today's is extra long as I tend to over communicate more as my stress level increases. DH is currently asleep so this thread is my outlet. All is OK here so feel free to skip to the end.

Yesterday was a good, if busy, birthday. I didn't have time to make the brownies yet. Yesterday's trip to Tucson went well as all of my errands, except one, either involved drive thrus (banking and prescription) or delivery to the car (Mod Pizza). However, on my way between two banking stops, my daughter texted me that our Governor announced a Stay at Home order. (Actually a fairly wimpy one that won't change what I am already doing.) I phoned my daughter while waiting in the drive thru at the second credit union to get more details. I phoned my sister while driving from the credit union to Walgreens to make sure she learned of the Stay at Home order. (I really like how the phone Bluetooth integration in my new car works.) My one stop where I needed to get out of the car was to be at her house to drop off six of the masks that I have sewn. (She has underlying health conditions and still might have to take care of grandchildren. I so hope her daughter-in-law figures out something else as my sister's son cannot work at home.) My sister also had prescriptions to pick up at the same Walgreens so we arranged to meet in that parking lot instead of her house. She actually pulled into the drive thru line right behind me! After I got my prescription, I parked my car. I took the masks, already in a net laundry bag, and walked over to her car at the drive thru window. She rolled down her passenger window and I dropped the bag inside her car. Our transaction was completed before her prescription one was. I stopped to fill the gas tank and place the pizza order. I ordered double what I had planned so that I could freeze two of the pizzas.

On the drive home, I phoned DH and told him that I was going to do the weekly shopping trip a few days early but it would be for two weeks instead. I asked him to think of whatever he might need. After I got home, we each ate a third of our pizza. I refrigerated the partial pizzas and froze the other two. I then went shopping shortly before sunset and returned after sunset. Since we have no garage, I set up an area in the laundry room as our staging area for shelf stable goods to wait before entering the rest of the house. We were already using the laundry room as a way to keep the inside cat from escaping.  I went to bed early as it had been a long day.

I woke up before midnight with watery eyes and more of a cough than usual. I normally cough in the evenings and mornings this time of year due to allergies, especially since the first time I had pneumonia. I suspect that it has gotten worse with each occurrence of pneumonia. I am grateful that I have had both pneumonia vaccinations and am current on my flu and other vaccinations.

I took another cough drop from beside the bed and used my phone to check my heart rate and blood oxygen %. All was ok so I kept trying to tell myself that is just bad allergies due to the extra time outside around both sunrise and sunset which are the bad times for me. However, I was also having muscle aches in my neck and shoulders. Unfortunately, it was feeling more like cold symptoms so I got up to take a zinc tablet, my standard cold treatment, and planned to drink an Emergen-C at lunchtime. I had my Kindle read Night Watch to me and fell asleep again.

I then woke up extra early with my eyes still watery. I got up, washed my hands, washed my face, and washed my hands again. I then washed my glasses for about a minute and washed my hands again. I then cleaned my phone (now a daily activity) with alcohol and a dedicated microfiber cloth. I stripped all my bedding, without waking DH who uses a CPAP, and started a hot load in the washing machine. I washed my hands again. I took the spray bottle of alcohol with me and cleaned every door knob between the bedroom and the office/library where I had tested our digital thermometer after putting in new batteries. My temperature was my normal 98.0°F.  I took my pulse and oxygen levels again: 69 bpm and 94%. Now that I have been vertical for a while and sunrise is long over, my symptoms are again gone. It is definitely just allergies. However, I will continue to be especially careful. 

DH is finally awake. As soon as he is out of bed, I am doing his bedding. I am grateful that my in-laws got side-by-side adjust beds for all of their kids. It is so helpful when either of us have acid reflux or get sick.

Today will be a quiet day with the main activities planned to be making brownies, gardening, and sewing.

I hope your day is full of health, joy, and wonder. Be excellent to each other, even if from a distance.


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Good Morning

Absolutely perfect desert morning...sunny 80s with a "Super-Bloom" in progress....I am going to take my camera and do some serious off-roading later.










Hope everyone is doing as well as possible during these strange times....I cannot really wrap my head around billions of people world-wide cloistered in their homes....this is the stuff of bad science fiction movies.

Keep Well, Happy and Safe
_
Belated Birthday Wishes, Anna_


----------



## telracs

mlewis78 said:


> Good morning. I am going to sleep soon. We have had rainy and cloudy 3 days in a row. I just asked Alexa the weather and she says cloudy. I think she is wrong. We are do for some sun. It's 42 degrees now.
> 
> I stayed in Monday. Got some good flute practice in, watched news and streaming W1A and Inspector Lynley.
> 
> Hope you all stay well.


no sun until tomorrow, i think. and it sounds like it's actually raining in Brooklyn.

i have reverted to a night owl schedule and didn't get to bed until 4 AM this morning. I want to go out tomorrow, so I'm trying to go to bed at a decent hour today!


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Good Morning and Happy April Fool's Day

Another beautiful desert day in the 80s. I had a wonderful drive yesterday....snow-capped mountains surrounding flower covered valleys. Spent about 5 hours and never saw another soul...

Hope everyone is doing well.


----------



## loonlover

Good morning.

We are to have sunny skies and a high around 74. Yay! Maybe that will help dry the ground a bit from the 2 inches of rain rec'd Monday.

I started the day by fixing biscuits and gravy in the Instant Pot for breakfast. Started it early enough it didn't take long to finish after II got home from work. It makes enough for 4 so will have the other 2 servings another day as it refrigerates well.

Nowhere we need to go today. II will sleep for a few hours, then we'll decide if we get anything done around here. 

Hope everyone has a good day. Stay safe.


----------



## crebel

Good morning.  Cloudy day here with rain showers now and then, nothing drastic.

I was pleased with my quick trip to the grocery store yesterday.  Carts were being cleaned, wipes were available at the door, store workers were keeping their distance as anyone moved down an aisle, and only one customer at a time were allowed to put things on the conveyor belt to check out so the belt could be wiped down between each customer and anyone behind you in line had to keep their distance before moving up to place their items on the check-out.  

Fresh fruits and vegetables were plentiful in their availability.  Shelf items were "ok", but prices have doubled on lots of things. The cleaning, paper products aisle was pretty wiped out from the overnight stocking by the time we went in early afternoon, but I was able to get one each of the last few laundry and dishwasher detergents of the brands I prefer.  Less optimal choices were still available if I were desperate, toilet paper was gone but we have sufficient supplies so I wouldn't have purchased even if was there.

Commercial bread products seem to be the most difficult thing to keep in stock (after toilet paper) for our store.  No worries, I used to make most of our own bread and have enjoyed doing it again.  I was able to get sugar, a.p. flour, bread flour, and jarred yeast which have not been there on DH's previous stops.  I found everything on my list, we paid what we had to for fresh fruit and veggies as long as we were there and they were available.  The price of eggs was my most OMG moment, $3.99 for a dozen!  

Anyway, we are set to continue hunkering down for the next month at least.  Stay safe everyone!


----------



## telracs

hello...
i am going to get my act together and go to the grocery store today.  
if i don't post again today....
worry.


----------



## Andra

Good morning.  We started today in the 50s and are heading to the 70s.  I am at the office for the day so I can hand off the on-call phone.  I love my old wooden desk chair at the house, but it's not nearly as comfortable for working all day as my desk chair at the office.  I wish I had been thinking about that this morning - I could easily have brought the truck.  But I don't think I can get this chair to fit in the car.  If it gets too bad I'll make an extra trip next week to pick up the chair.
We are still holding steady.  I am trying not to worry since it doesn't help anyway and one worrier in the family is plenty.  Hang in there.


----------



## Annalog

Good morning from southern Arizona. 

I have been up cutting fabric and sewing for three hours already this morning. DH is currently eating breakfast and I am going for a walk before I have second breakfast.  More sewing on the agenda for today.

I hope your day is full of health, joy, and wonder. Be excellent to each other, even if from a distance.


----------



## spotsmom

Hello from Oregon, and I am glad to hear you are doing well. The news keeps getting more frightening each day, but I'm glad we know what's going on (I hope) and can plan ahead.  I have a big stash of yarn and am knitting and reading.

Going to go for a drive today just to get out of the house. And got a tele appointment with my doc! A new way to do medicine!

Stay safe and healthy.


----------



## mlewis78

Good morning. Wednesday we finally got some sunshine, but I stayed in. Tuesday night I did some grocery shopping in the evening. The stores are closing earlier. The 24-hr. CVS closes at 8pm now. There were more closed restaurants that decided not to do take-out after all. I haven't taken out yet.

Perhaps you've seen this. It happens each weeknight at 7:00 to show appreciation to all the people on the front, especially hospital workers: https://youtu.be/-5XqjyfI68c

Hope everyone is well and stays well.


----------



## loonlover

Good morning.

We're at 51 degrees heading to 75 with partly cloudy skies. Rain will move in overnight and we have the possibility of rain for the next 9 days. My poor yard. 

II has PT this afternoon, otherwise we'll be doing whatever we choose to do around the house. I just can't get myself motivated to do much.

Stay safe.


----------



## Andra

Good morning.  I am back at home for the rest of the week.  Turns out it's a good thing today.  My allergies are horrible.  I've got a vaporizer with eucalyptus oil in it right in front of my face, and I put a lot more oil in it than I do the one at the office 
We have thunderstorms in the forecast for the next few days.  It's 60 and cloudy right now.  Ginger does not understand why I am at home but not giving her my undivided attention.
I am glad all of you are checking in - I like to know what's going on, but I am tired of the news.
Stay safe.


----------



## Annalog

Good morning from southern Arizona. It is currently 53°F and headed to a sunny 81°F. I suspect that we will have a long and hot summer.

This morning I will finish sewing ties on my current batch of masks and will deliver them to the hospital when I get the delivery instructions. I plan to spend much of today outside while it is not too hot. I can now plant more vegetable seeds as we are not expecting any more freezing nights. DH  is converting an old multi-level nesting box we made out of PVC into a cut wood holder for my sister. After we cut up some of our dead wood, we will deliver it to my sister in Tucson in the next few days. The truck needs to be driven more often as DH had to get out his battery charger for it yesterday. My Prius is getting a 30 minute daily drive as I am playing Wizards Unite while parked in various parking lots. I don't get out of the car unless I am also on an essential errand. I hope that today will have the essential errand of delivering the masks. No other essential errands are on the agenda so maybe DH will drive his truck and I can play Wizards Unite as a passenger. 

I hope your day is full of health, joy, and wonder. Be excellent to each other, even if from a distance.


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Good Morning

Sunny 60s in the desert...just putzin'. I may wash/wax the car this afternoon. I plan to go to "town" in the morning for the "Senior Hour" at the grocery store. That worked out pretty well two weeks ago. They open at 6:00 AM which means I have to leave here around 4:45 AM !! But that gets me back home in time for "First Nap" giggle.

Keep Well and Happy

I found a short article buried in all the Doom & Gloom saying that the Social Distancing and Sanitation Awareness is having a positive effect on projections....we need to hear more positive news like that.


----------



## crebel

Sneaking in for an almost late Good Morning!  Our weather matches Andra's.  Tomorrow, however, temperatures are supposed to drop with freezing rain possible and winter weather advisories for the northern half of the state.  Bah humbug.

I am generally a news junkie, but I find myself turning it off more and more trying to maintain a more positive attitude.  I have been up since 1:30 a.m. as I find my mind just spinning trying to process what is happening in our world.  I certainly understand LL about motivation to do much of anything.

Yesterday on t.v. I saw some kids in a yard holding up a sign they had made saying, "Distance is a test to see how far love can travel."  I'm taking it to heart.


----------



## spotsmom

Good late morning to all. It's currently 36 degrees but the sun is out for the first time in a few days. Snuck into a grocery yesterday. STILL no toilet paper. This just amazes me.

Our local hospital has asked for another 3500 masks and I know our local sewers are taking up the challenge. They already made over 2000 earlier.

I'm monitoring my family in Bavaria, and so far they are all well though they went into more of a lockdown mode much earlier than much of the US. I try to stay away from hearing about the situation in New York, but Telracs I am thinking of you and hoping you're hanging in there.

More reading and knitting on tap for today and getting the dog some exercise.

You are all in my thoughts.


----------



## telracs

the outing to the grocery store went well yesterday.  as mlewis stated, a lot of stores are closing earlier and in my neighborhood most of the restaurants have closed.  on my way home, i noticed that the bagel store was open, so i went in and got a toasted bagel with cream cheese and sat on a bench on the corner enjoying it and the sunshine.  

the grocery store was crowded, but not crazy.  they have now put lines on the floor so that people are not crowding the check out lines (although the people behind me did not seem to get the message).  i managed to get water, and didn't even look at the paper goods aisle.


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Good Morning

I am off to "town" on a shopping expedition.










The drive should be pleasant with a sunny day in the 70s on queue and wildflowers in bloom. Just hope to get basics like produce, milk and cat food.

Wishing you all well.


----------



## loonlover

Good morning.

Currently 55 degrees and heading to a high of 68. No rain yet but still in the forecast for later than predicted yesterday. 

Allergy shot this morning along with a pickup order at Walmart. I had to place my order early yesterday morning to get a slot for right after my injection. May pick up a to go order for food before we head home.

Since it looks like wearing a mask when out will be recommended shortly, I guess II may try to figure out how to make something that will work. My poor sewing skills certainly won't be involved in this project.

Enjoy your day as best you can. Stay safe.


----------



## crebel

Good morning.  It will be a much cooler (40 degrees) and rainy here today, but so far not cold enough for the freezing rain that is a possibility - YAY!

I slept great after our cable went out in a thunderstorm last night.  Slept from 11 p.m. to 6 a.m., I feel good today!

Some time today, telracs and I are going to watch the final episode of the Food Network's Tournament of Champions "together".  I have it on DVR, she's getting it on her laptop, and we will text while watching at the same time.  A fun way for us to stay connected across the miles.

Stay safe and happy.


----------



## Andra

Good morning.  It's 67 and wet in the Austin area this morning.  We are expecting a cold front to bring in some potentially nasty weather later today.  Since my commute is now walking up the stairs I don't mind the wet so much.  DH and I took Ginger for a walk before I had to come upstairs.  She is curled up in her chair next to me.  Hopefully she is getting the message that when Momma is upstairs she needs to settle down.  We'll see.
We ordered and picked up a mat to put under my chair yesterday.  I kept getting hung up in the carpet.  This one looks like a rug.  It's pretty neat.  I placed a wal-mart order for pickup on Saturday.  It's still hard to find bread, eggs, butter (and I didn't even look for paper towels or toilet paper).
DH found a pattern for masks yesterday so we may see about making one each the weekend.  That should be interesting.
Have a great day and stay safe.


----------



## telracs

crebel said:


> Good morning. It will be a much cooler (40 degrees) and rainy here today, but so far not cold enough for the freezing rain that is a possibility - YAY!
> 
> I slept great after our cable went out in a thunderstorm last night. Slept from 11 p.m. to 6 a.m., I feel good today!
> 
> Some time today, telracs and I are going to watch the final episode of the Food Network's Tournament of Champions "together". I have it on DVR, she's getting it on her laptop, and we will text while watching at the same time. A fun way for us to stay connected across the miles.
> 
> Stay safe and happy.


well, i'm awake and waiting for crebel to answer my text so we can watch the show....
very windy here today, can hear it blowing in the back courtyard, but it looks like it's kind of sunny.


----------



## Annalog

Good morning afternoon from southern Arizona.

This morning we took Sylvester, our outside cat to the vet. It turned out that he has urinary tract issues and needs to stay at the vet with a catheter and meds until the blockage clears. Then it is special prescription food forever.









A video by Jeremy Shafer DIY Face Masks ANYONE can make! NO SEWING! has a few different face masks that can be made without sewing. Most are serious but a couple are silly and fun. My favorite is the bandana one which shows how to get a bandana to fit comfortably and also close under the chin. Adding a pipe cleaner in the first fold for a nose pinch and a coffee filter between the cloth layers would make it a bit more effective.

I hope your day is full of health, joy, and wonder. Be excellent to each other, even if from a distance.


----------



## loonlover

Good morning.

We're supposed to have rain this morning and the possibility of thunderstorms this afternoon. We're never going to be able to get the yard mowed at this rate.

A wasted trip to the allergy clinic yesterday. They didn't have the new vial of extract I was supposed to start. I will confirm they have it before making the trip Tuesday.

I have a cleaning project in mind for the day. Now if I can just make myself get started on it after breakfast.

Enjoy the day. Stay safe.


----------



## Annalog

Good morning from southern Arizona. It is currently 46°F and headed to 80°F. I have switched to sewing the other pattern requested by my local.hospital. I will be testing a couple minor modifications to hopefully make it faster to sew.

Facebook reminded me this morning that I took the photo of Mr. Milquetoast standing on my shoulder nine years ago today.

I finally downloaded a podcast player on my phone specifically to listen to Levar Burton Reads while I am sewing. The app is named Stitcher.  I am definitely enjoying this podcast!

I woke up much earlier than I wanted to this morning, again. What was unusual was that I woke up from a dream with an ear worm stuck in my head concerning dreams. The cause was that I watched a show that I had not seen before that was filmed in 1999 of a musical from more than 20 years earlier. The source was The Shows Must Go On YouTube channel streaming theater for free for a limited time. The song stuck in my head in the dream and after I woke up was "Any Dream Will Do" from *Joseph and the Amazing Technicolor Dreamcoat"* with lyrics by Tim Rice, music by Andrew Lloyd Webber, and sung in the film by Donny Osmond. After I woke up, the song kept playing in my head in the background without being annoying. It eventually faded on its own without me trying to get rid of it.

I hope your day is full of health, joy, and wonder. Be excellent to each other, even if from a distance.


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Good Morning

Yesterday's drive into town was delightful...without Las Vegas and Southern California pumping pollution, the skies are crystal clear as they were years ago. The snow capped Mt. Whitney in the Sierra Mountains is clearly visible (127 miles). Wildflowers everywhere !!

The "Old Folks Hour" went well with the store being well stocked (with some limits). Again the staff was very friendly and helpful. They now have plexiglass barriers between the customer and the cashiers. I was glad to see this. People were respecting the 6 foot "personal space" (except one devious woman who kept sneaking up on my chocolate cupcakes ! giggle) The second store was also well stocked with no crowds and no limits. Fresh produce, rice, eggs, paper products (and most importantly...garlic stuffed olives !) in both stores.

Lovely morning here, but with high winds later and rain tomorrow. I have some letters to write to a few friends who have managed to stay "unplugged" in today's connected world.

Keep well my friends


----------



## crebel

Good afternoon.  I was here earlier typing a good morning post when our electricity went out.  It was "only" out about an hour and 15 minutes, but sure made me realize how much more difficult staying at home/social distancing would be without power for any length of time.  

I try to be prepared since extended power outages are not overly unusual in winter weather or even after a severe warm weather storm, but it seemed much more scary in these pandemic days. Normally, having no tv/internet/phone for even days is downright enjoyable, but right now the thought of things in the freezer and refrigerator being ruined with limited access to more, the outdoor grill being our only cooking option, no house phone, no internet to order supplies or connect with the outside world, no wifi for the Kindles, no fans or heat, no hot water or washing machine seemed apocalyptic today. 

Deep breath!  We are fine, it was temporary, all is well - repeat, repeat, repeat 

Everyone stay safe.


----------



## spotsmom

Good afternoon! It's currently 37 and snowing lightly (but not sticking). Supposed to be gloomy all weekend.

Glad you got to the store, NapCat. I still laugh when I walk down the paper products aisle and see no TP. Where are people putting all this stuff? I don't go until afternoon, but there's never any rice, beans, and very limited canned foods. But chocolate is still around!

More reading today. Got DH to finally try a Kindle and he is reading madly on it now. Wow, he can get all the Jack Reacher books (he is easily entertained). A smartphone and a Kindle in the span of about 6 weeks. 

Hope you are all staying sane!


----------



## loonlover

Good morning.

We'll be in the 70s this afternoon with partly cloudy skies. The rain earlier forecast for most of the next week is no longer in the forecast. Hope they got it right this time. We really do need some time to dry out.

II is working 11-7 tonight. He is expecting to be very bored other than when he makes rounds. He will probably be making use of downloaded music tonight.

We did complete the project of cleaning and organizing the shelves above the washer yesterday. Now I just need to keep making myself do something each day, although I don't plan on doing much on a Sunday.

Hope your day is peaceful. Stay safe.


----------



## Annalog

Good morning from southern Arizona. It is currently 46°F and headed to a mostly sunny 80°F. Yesterday I worked in the garden when not sewing masks. I am now sewing an even simpler mask for a Tucson hospital. They currently have a greater need than the local hospital. I have an essential errand in Tucson in a couple days so I will see how many I can make before then.

We have decided that when Sylvester gets to come home from the vet, we will keep him in the main part of the house and Dusty in the master bedroom and bath. That should make it easier to keep an eye on Sylvester and make it more difficult for him to get outside during his recovery. Today we will move Dusty's favorite cat tree from in front of the living room window to in front of the bedroom window. It has been years since we have let a cat spend the night in the bedroom. I hope the change in routine will improve the relationship between Dusty and Sylvester.

I hope your day is full of health, joy, and wonder. Be excellent to each other, even if from a distance.


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Good Morning

50 mph winds and gusts makes going outside like walking in front of a sandblaster !! Rain will be coming later. I plan to spend the day doing some (RR) modeling and curl up in front of the fireplace when rain comes.

Keep Well, Everyone


----------



## telracs

may i just say how envious i am of people with back yards, or front yards or even porches?  you do not realize how claustrophobic 4 rooms can get when you are told not to go out.  i don't even have a decent VIEW!

i had to escape today (and since i hadn't checked the mail in a few days, wanted to do that....)
so, i left home.  the pizzeria around the corner is still open, so i placed an order with them, then took a walk to a different grocery store than the one i've been going to.  i had been avoiding this one, because it has really narrow aisles, but i wanted to check out their stock. i had a tote bag with me, but didn't take my shopping wagon, so while i did (finally) score some toilet paper (thank you tall guy), i didn't pick up any more water because I couldn't carry it.  
and although the TP was the most important thing, i also got a new flavor of ice cream....


----------



## spotsmom

Late again! Telracs, I can't even fathom your experiences. I was actually thinking about you today, sitting out in the middle of our 10 acre field watching my dog run around and looking at the snow on the mountains. I really can't imagine your situation if you had a roommate! I'm glad you found some TP- still none to be found in my journeys. At least, I HOPE, you found chocolate!

Windy and a bit of rain/snow here today. It was mid 40's when I went out with the dog and the weather is supposed to improve over the next few days. Our local trails and dog parks are still open so people can get out and wander some. We don't have the vast populations other places have, so it's very manageable.

The next few days aren't supposed to be pleasant, and I'm hoping places like NY can hang on tight. Proud of Oregon for sending NY some ventilators!


----------



## telracs

spotsmom said:


> Late again! Telracs, I can't even fathom your experiences. I was actually thinking about you today, sitting out in the middle of our 10 acre field watching my dog run around and looking at the snow on the mountains. I really can't imagine your situation if you had a roommate! I'm glad you found some TP- still none to be found in my journeys. At least, I HOPE, you found chocolate!
> 
> Windy and a bit of rain/snow here today. It was mid 40's when I went out with the dog and the weather is supposed to improve over the next few days. Our local trails and dog parks are still open so people can get out and wander some. We don't have the vast populations other places have, so it's very manageable.
> 
> The next few days aren't supposed to be pleasant, and I'm hoping places like NY can hang on tight. Proud of Oregon for sending NY some ventilators!


i have enough chocolate to last a while yet. i had hit the godiva store the day before we were told to shelter in place and also have some lindt's truffles and a couple of high end candy bars as well as some non-chocolate yummies. and i have ice cream which makes me happy.

i am trying to keep my calm and not snap at friends (not in NY) who still have jobs and are caught up in their own issues and are not quite understanding the situation here.


----------



## mlewis78

Telracs, I identify with your not having a yard or balcony. I live on the back of this building. 

I went to CVS yesterday with my cart for soda and other goodies (the almonds are nutritious). I know they are not essential, but I had missed them and I am very isolated here. Wore a thing over my nose and mouth that is not a real mask. It's a convertible tubular thing that can be worn many ways, including as a mask.

I am so tired that it is hard not to make a snarky comment on some of the facebook posts I see, but there is the up side of facebook in that I am in touch with many people.

My niece set up a Zoom call to be today. I thought it was for 5:00 and found out at 3:30 it was for 3 and I missed it. It was my brother and his grown kids and some of their kids. I feel like the black sheep. It clearly said 3:00 but my eyes played tricks on me when I got up on Saturday. I called my niece at 4:30 today and left voice mail, but she has not been in touch. Oh, well. I am not in close touch with any of my family now and most of them are dead.

One of my closest friends, Roberta, fell yesterday, broke femur and is in the hospital near Great Neck. Can't be in touch as her phone isn't charged and usually when things like this happen she doesn't check email. Her daughter let me know. Roberta has Parkinsons, can't walk (has a walker that is very difficult for her so she also has a wheelchair) and is in assisted living at an Atria. At the hospital she was tested for COVID-19 and that resulted in negative.

Please stay well and be careful out there.


----------



## loonlover

Good morning.

A nice, spring morning out there. We should get to a high of 78 or so with partly cloudy skies. Thunderstorms may roll in during the wee hours tomorrow.

We managed to get a lot of the yard mowed yesterday (me in my calf high rubber boots). It is much nicer to look at this morning. We still have piles of leaves in places, but have a little more hope we will eventually get them cleared in some manner. I did spot a huge anthill around the base of the dogwood. I stayed far away and II poured ant killer on it. I am very observant about where I walk when I am outside.

II has PT this afternoon. Since he will be short on sleep after working last night, I plan on driving him down. I will sit in the car and read, though, rather than adding another person inside the clinic.

Hope you have a good day. Stay safe.


----------



## telracs

good (early for me) morning.
today is a good friend's birthday, so i got up to call her and text her and figured i'd check in here before crawling back below the covers with my kindle.

since i went out yesterday i'll be staying in today.  i have 1/2 of the chicken roll i bought yesterday, plus a bunch of dole salad kits, so i am set for food to go along with some binge watching of Perry Mason.


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Good Morning

50 rainy degrees in the desert....which is of course a treat for us. Coffee is on, candles are lit and a fire going in the fireplace. I have many years of WOODEN BOATS magazine to browse though, so today will be a Napcatcatnappin' Day.

"Listening" to Telracs and mlewis78 discussion on apartment claustrophobia, I cannot imagine what this is like for so many around the world living in substandard and crowded conditions....imagine being in small confines with dogs, children and a spouse you do not like......an inside cabin on a cruise ship must be worse than prison. Not to mention the fear of what the future will bring.

I am ever so grateful to be retired, alone and remote....

Keep Well and Safe, my friends


----------



## Andra

Good morning.  We had a wet, cold weekend and are heading to sunshine and warmer temps before having more rain the end of the week.
Austin is now recommending wearing a mask when you are in public.  Anna, thanks for mentioning the "no-sew" options available.  I have a sewing machine, but my skills are rudimentary at best.  I tried using a Buff head wrap over my now and mouth when we went out yesterday, but my glasses kept fogging up so that was not terribly helpful.  I think reaching up to adjust the mask or glasses kinda defeats the purpose...
I can't imagine folks stuck in small apartments with other people.  Our two-story house feels too small right now.  And I could happily stay at home reading or doing nothing if it was MY idea.
Stay safe everyone.


----------



## crebel

Good morning.  We had beautiful weather yesterday and spent some time in the yard picking up lots of sticks and wind debris in preparation for the first mowing of the season which won't be too far away.  Today we are at "Rainy days and Mondays ..."  

I stuck my fingers in my ears and did a la-la-la this morning when the forecaster started talking about snow for Easter!   

Stay safe and well everyone.


----------



## telracs

crebel said:


> Good morning. We had beautiful weather yesterday and spent some time in the yard picking up lots of sticks and wind debris in preparation for the first mowing of the season which won't be too far away. Today we are at "Rainy days and Mondays ..."
> 
> I stuck my fingers in my ears and did a la-la-la this morning when the forecaster started talking about snow for Easter!
> 
> Stay safe and well everyone.


the way our weather was at christmas, i predicted a white easter... looks like YOU are getting it....


----------



## spotsmom

Good afternoon. If only I could get kboards to work on my tablet- then you'd hear from me much earlier.

A nice day here today. High 40's, and then the rest of the week is supposed to climb into the 50's and 60's. No rain in sight.

Took the dog out into the field today and walked down to the river. Ducks are hanging out there now so ducklings could be on the way!

Glad you have Perry Mason, Telracs. In the chocolate department, have you checked out Edwards or Marie Callendar's chocolate pies? They are heavenly!

Back to the Kindle. Stay healthy!


----------



## telracs

spotsmom said:


> Good afternoon. If only I could get kboards to work on my tablet- then you'd hear from me much earlier.
> 
> A nice day here today. High 40's, and then the rest of the week is supposed to climb into the 50's and 60's. No rain in sight.
> 
> Took the dog out into the field today and walked down to the river. Ducks are hanging out there now so ducklings could be on the way!
> 
> Glad you have Perry Mason, Telracs. In the chocolate department, have you checked out Edwards or Marie Callendar's chocolate pies? They are heavenly!
> 
> Back to the Kindle. Stay healthy!


i've never seen/heard of Edwards, but i have seen Marie Callendar stuff, but they are frozen, right? i don't buy much frozen stuff, except for ice cream, and that's an occasional buy. i did pick up a two pack of Cheesecake Factory "black out" desserts, chocolate mousse over a rich chocolate sauce. had one for a mid morning snack, it was pretty good.


----------



## loonlover

Good morning.

62 degrees heading to 80. A chance of thunderstorms for a few more hours this morning, then cloudy skies.

We did get some very simple masks made last night. Didn't require any sewing. Have to adjust them just right, though, to prevent fogging up the glasses. Guess we'll figure it out. We aren't getting out that much anyway, but figure they will be better than nothing.

I'll be calling the allergy clinic this morning to be sure my new vial of extract is there. I don't want to make the trip and have the exposure unless I am actually going to receive the injection.

Make your day a good one. Stay safe.


----------



## Andra

Good morning! It's 69 here in Cedar Park today and we are heading towards 88 for the high. Today and tomorrow are supposed to be dry. Ginger will like that - she gets walks when we take breaks if it's not raining.
DH found this link for me about wearing a mask without fogging your glasses: https://nerdist.com/article/wear-masks-without-fogging-glasses-quarantine-covid-19/ 
Hopefully it helps.
I have two new books out today by favorite authors. But they are both big publishers and one is $11.99 and the other is $13.99. I'm trying to decide which one to buy first. Decisions, decisions...

Stay safe.


----------



## crebel

loonlover said:


> Good morning.
> 
> We did get some very simple masks made last night. Didn't require any sewing. Have to adjust them just right, though, to prevent fogging up the glasses. Guess we'll figure it out. We aren't getting out that much anyway, but figure they will be better than nothing.


A pipe cleaner, unfolded large paperclip (my least favorite option), floral wire, not-too-wide wired ribbon (I had quite a bit of this in Xmas wrapping supplies) placed inside the fold at the top of your nose will allow you to "mold" the mask to your face across the bridge of your nose and works really well to stop the fogging.

Good morning everyone. It is a little foggy this morning, but it will be burning off as our temperatures go up to high 70s by afternoon! Stay safe and well.


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Good Morning

Steady rain all night...love that patter on the roof ! Looks like rain for the next three days which is a special treat for we desert rats. Birds chirping at the feeders, crackling fire, wind chimes ringing softly and rain on the roof. I think for today, I am just going to let the world take care of itself....

Keep Well my friends


----------



## Annalog

Good morning.

Telracs, I am glad that at least you have your Kindle and chocolate. No porch or yard has to be difficult.

I hope all who have friends or family injured, ill, or at risk hear good news.

I have temporarily switched from sewing masks for donation to the hospital to quicker to sew masks for my nephew who works as a prison guard. They are wearing masks to limit spread to the prisoners. However, they were each issued one paper mask and told that there would be no more masks available. My plan is to finish sewing a half dozen for him for delivery tomorrow before he returns to work. Then I go back to sewing hospital masks. All the masks that I make have a pipe cleaner nose pinch.

Yesterday the news from the vet was not good. The catheter is draining much too slowly, even after repositioning. His bladder is still too full. X-Rays show nothing else wrong. If the meds and other treatments haven't started working by later today, the vet told us that we will need to consider taking him to a specialist in Tucson. Our excellent vet is baffled as she hasn't seen this response in her many years as a vet. Sylvester is only 6 years old.

I hope your day is full of health, joy, and wonder. Be excellent to each other, even if from a distance.


----------



## spotsmom

Good morning. Annalog, I'm sorry to hear about Sylvester! I hope you can find the problem. Is there a vet school nearby? Sometimes they know the latest and greatest.

Telracs, yes both Edwards and Marie Callendars are frozen pies. BUT, you can thaw just one piece at a time! I love 'em!

Going to be in the 50's today with clear skies so I may get to read/knit outside for a change. Read that Oregon may peak later than other states which seems to be weird, seeing as how we're sandwiched between Washington and California. Oh well, here we sit.

Thanks to everyone sewing masks! And thanks for social distancing. Enjoy your day, however you can.


----------



## mlewis78

Good morning. It is raining now. We may get some sun in the afternoon. Not sure. I stayed in Sunday and Monday and went out Tuesday evening to 24-hr. Morton Williams on 9th Ave. with cart. It was 9:30 and not crowded. By that time all the other stores are closed except for the other Morton Williams further west. We've been advised not to go to stores this week (unless necessary) because of increasing risk.

Monday after the 7pm applause for healthcare workers (#clapbecausewecare), someone in the next building played New York, New York on amplified piano. It started to bring tears to my eyes and then I got out my phone to record. Hope you can see it on one of the two links:

https://twitter.com/mlewis78/status/1247400394197794817

https://www.facebook.com/marti.lewis/videos/10222542309212466/

Rear Window!

Last night they played New York State of Mind. I think everyone is burned out and it was a more subdued response, so I could hear cheering further off, maybe on 10th Ave. or W. 57th.

Hope you stay well.


----------



## loonlover

Good morning.

69 degrees this morning heading to a high in the upper 80s. A dense fog advisory in effect at the moment although it doesn't look foggy out there to me. This weather is crazy as we'll be back to lows in the forties later in the week.

I did get my allergy shot yesterday with no issues from the stronger extract. I guess I'll be a little apprehensive about it until I see the doctor in December for skin tests again. Not sure if or when I might be cut back to a once a week injection.

Thanks for the suggestions of using a pipe cleaner in the masks. That worked great.

I may try to go to Kroger in the morning during senior shopping time. Some things I just don't like to have someone else pick. Also, if they don't have an item I need, I can make adjustments that fit my requirements. We'll see how it goes. 

Hope everyone continues to keep a positive attitude. We try not to sit and stew, but it isn't always easy. Stay safe.


----------



## Andra

Good morning.  73 and sunny here heading to a high in the low 90s before we have another wave of storms pass through.  That's going to push up back into 50s at night for a few days.
Nothing new to report here.
Stay safe.


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Good Morning

Wind and rain today in the desert which makes for another day reading next to the fireplace.

Keep Well my friends

mlewis: Thanks for the cool music clip.


----------



## crebel

Good morning.  It is a lovely weather day here with milder temperatures to climb near 60 and MUCH less humidity than yesterday.  I did have windows and doors open yesterday with a couple of fans going even though it was sticky just to get fresh air circulating.  Apparently starting tonight and through the weekend we will be returning to more winter-like weather. 

I'm glad the pipe cleaner suggestion worked, LL (and that you had some around)!  My project today and tomorrow is to find what I have in crafting bins and hidden candy supplies, etc. to see what kind of Easter baskets I can put together for the grandkids and leave on their doorstep early Sunday morning.  For me, the most difficult part of our restrictions is not seeing the grandkids.

Everyone stay safe and well.

eta:  I should have said searching for Easter basket fillers without going out to any stores.


----------



## Jane917

Annalog, sorry to hear about Sylvester. We had a concern last night about our 13 week old puppy, Jovi. She was acting very lethargic, but this morning is full of the dickens again. We also have a 14 year old Brittany, so we are at both ends of the spectrum. Jovi has not finished all her shots, so we are unable to take her out. We have a large yard for her to play in, but I am looking forward to the day in a couple of weeks that we can take her for walks in the neighborhood, social distancing of course. 

It is supposed to get up to 70 degrees today, which will be the warmest all year. A few days of sunshine and our trees and bushes will finish leafing out. 

I am continuing to catch up on sewing projects. I have restarted a bag that i started way over a year ago. It is quite complicated, lots of zippers and hardware. I have both written and video instructions. 

Stay healthy.


----------



## Annalog

Good morning from southern Arizona.

We didn't get an update from the vet yesterday. I phoned this morning but the vet wasn't in yet. The person on the phone said it was very late after the vet examined Sylvester again. That person did say that Sylvester is very grumpy and understandably so. I am hoping that we will hear better news soon.

I broke my sewing machine yesterday and it is no longer making stitches. I did hit a clip but didn't break the needle. I suspect a timing problem as all the visible parts are moving properly. I will be watching timing repair videos and disassembling my sewing machine. I am glad that it is a mechanical one and not electronic. If I cannot fix it, my sister has offered to meet me with the Singer sewing machine that is older than me that my sister inherited from our mom.

I hope your day is full of health, joy, and wonder. Be excellent to each other, even if from a distance.


----------



## spotsmom

Good morning, everyone. Going to be a nice day today up around 60 and plenty of sunshine.

I've been spending the morning listening to John Prine on Amazon Music. He was one of the greatest songwriters. I had hoped he'd rally from coronavirus, but he didn't. The loss of a great talent.

Trying to think of something new to do today other than reading and knitting. I'm bored, but still grateful for where I live.

Stay safe!


----------



## crebel

An early good morning to all.  I was awakened early by wind gusts up to 45 mph. Temperatures are below 30 and a wintry mix is expected this afternoon.  It's hard to believe I had the house opened up to fresh air for the last 2 days, we worked in the yard, and now a return to this, YUCK.  At least most people will stay inside like they are supposed to!

Our weekly garbage/recycling pick-up schedule has been changed to every other week with today being our now 2-week pick-up day so it HAD to go out since there is no way either bin would hold a month's worth if we missed it.  The garbage bin is at least a closed system, but the recycling bin is open-topped.  I have a feeling the recycled goods are now all over the highway ...  We'll do our best to clean up after it is light enough to see.


----------



## Andra

Good morning.  It's 72 and clear this morning.  We didn't get any bad weather last night.  I'm not sure where it went, but it was not in my neck of the woods.
I have a big practice Live Event with our division at work this morning.  We are practicing in case we have to do our May Commission Meeting remotely.  I am sure hoping that things get close enough to normal by then that we can just have a regular meeting.  This stuff if really cool, but there are an awful lot of places where things can go wrong.
I had to go to Target yesterday in search of my Heritage Dr Peppers.  I had stopped drinking them and then when this all started up, I started drinking one a day again.  It was the first time I wore a real face mask out in public.  It felt weird.  But the worst part was that I felt like I needed a smiley face on a stick or something since nobody could tell that I was smiling at them.
Take care and stay safe.


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Good Morning from a very soggy desert.

More rain overnight and more coming...when the sun does return, wildflowers are just going to explode. My attempts at "decluttering" have been futile (although, I am particularly proud of the large box labelled "Junk Drawer"...giggle), but I am enjoying reliving many of my travels as I go through book shelves.

Keep Well My Friends


----------



## loonlover

Good morning.

We're to be in the 70s with sunny skies today. We thought we heard thunder once last night, but nothing came of it.

We made the early morning foray to Kroger. The only aisle that was difficult to maneuver was due to the carts of two pickup order fillers that decided to stop and talk. The only thing we didn't get from our list was bread. But I did find yeast and flour, so we're good. Most customers were wearing masks, but I was a little surprised at the number of employees who were not. Also, most of the stocker/delivery people were not masked. When we were unloading the groceries I spotted a bag that didn't look like any I had in the back of the car (we aren't currently taking our reusable bags in with us). It was a goody bag of a variety of items that apparently was given to us with our last pickup order from Walmart. 

Stay safe.


----------



## Annalog

Good morning from southern Arizona.

During a phone call concerning Sylvester, quality of life, specialist options, etc., the vet mentioned one "last attempt" treatment option that was available. She could put him under anesthesia again and attempt to empty his balder via a syringe. There is a possibility that just getting his bladder spfter and relaxed could let it flow again. We decided on that option as the possibilities left if that doesn't work would not result in a quality of life that we think would let him be happy. We will have an idea later today.

I did get my sewing machine working well enough for straight stitching. I finished sewing the pleats into the nearly completed masks by hand. After snapping a hand needle in two, I didn't know my own hand strength , I got a pair of pliers to pull the needle through the many layers of fabric. This batch of masks had 5 layers of fabric to breath through as I had added a filter pocket. That meant 10 layers inside the side seams and 30 layers at the pleats. No wonder my sewing machine was upset and complained! I am going back to the fitted and slower ones as they are safer for my machine.

Today I deliver completed masks and start on the next batch while waiting for news about Sylvester. Glad that I have something to keep me busy.

I hope your day is full of health, joy, and wonder. Be excellent to each other, even if from a distance.


----------



## loonlover

Annalog, hope that treatment helped Sylvester.

Good morning.

48 degrees heading to 62 with sunny skies again. I am enjoying the extra light coming in through the windows.

Allergy shot for me this morning and II working 11-7 tonight. Otherwise no particular plans for the day.

Stay safe everyone.


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Good Morning

We have another cloudy/showery day in store. I am going to venture out to the Post Office as there was a small item delivered yesterday and put in a lockbox. Not something I need urgently, but I do not want to tie up the lockbox during these busy times. While I am out, I am going to check out a new gas station that was built on the California/Nevada border (Nevada side)...only 15 miles away as opposed to the 50 miles we have to drive for gas now. I am sure I will do some off-roading to see wildflowers.

Hope things are well in your world.


----------



## Jane917

Annalog, sending good wishes to Sylvester for a recovery. Sorry your machine isn't doing well with the layers. I made more masks yesterday for yesterday. I am happy to report my machine goes through all the layers like a champ. I don't even use the walking foot. 

It got up to 70 degrees yesterday in the PNW! It was a beautiful day and I took several short walks. This morning one of our neighbors is delivering fresh cinnamon rolls from a local bakery to the neighborhood, just to lift spirits. 

I think I can pronounce our puppy, Jovi, completely housebroken now. She is 13 weeks old. By 10 weeks old she was 80% housebroken, but then would surprise us with a treat. She has been such a pleasant diversion through these long days. My regret is that the grandkids have not been able to see yet. 

Stay well!  Jane


----------



## Annalog

Good morning from southern Arizona.

We are waiting for the latest news on Sylvester.

I delivered masks yesterday and didn't get to sew until late in the day. My machine still needs more work to be able to sew at normal speed. I finally got a mask modified to fit DH without driving him crazy. Now to find wide elastic to go around his head.

I hope your day is full of health, joy, and wonder. Be excellent to each other, even if from a distance.


----------



## telracs

may i admit to being a bit confused?  i was convinced today was Saturday!


----------



## Annalog

telracs said:


> may i admit to being a bit confused? i was convinced today was Saturday!


Absolutely!


----------



## Annalog

Wonderful afternoon from southern Arizona.

We just had a phone call from the vet. The last treatment seems to have worked! Sylvester has peed all on his own today. The vet wants to watch him over the weekend to be sure that he can urinate consistently. We will get to bring him home Monday.

I hope that your day is as happy as ours!


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Annalog said:


> We just had a phone call from the vet. The last treatment seems to have worked! We will get to bring him home Monday.












YEAH !! Sylvester !!


----------



## telracs

Annalog said:


> Wonderful afternoon from southern Arizona.
> 
> We just had a phone call from the vet. The last treatment seems to have worked! Sylvester has peed all on his own today. The vet wants to watch him over the weekend to be sure that he can urinate consistently. We will get to bring him home Monday.
> 
> I hope that your day is as happy as ours!


glad to hear that!


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Good Morning

A beautiful sunrise in the desert....40 headed to breezy 70s which should dry things out some. I hope to get out today to "dig in the dirt".

As if the news were not ominous enough these days, about three dozen vultures have come to roost in the 50 foot Pine Trees around my house, spending all day circling.










You can almost hear them saying "Watch the fat guy, he is ready to drop !" giggle They are wonderful flyers and actually play in the wind. I can watch them for hours...

As this is traditionally a family oriented weekend, I know it is hard on many....

Hang in there !


----------



## loonlover

Good morning.

Nothing new on our front. It looks like today will be pleasant weather wise, but rain on the way overnight followed by the possibility of severe weather including tornadoes tomorrow afternoon. We'll just wait and see.

II sleeping this morning. Maybe I'll bestir myself to make some kind of dessert this morning.

Stay safe. Enjoy the day as best you can.


----------



## Annalog

Good morning from southern Arizona. It is currently 54°F and headed to 63°F with partly sunny skies and intermittent showers.

Thank you for your concern for Sylvester. It will be good to have him home on Monday.

An easy fix, sticking a piece of scrap cloth on the spool spindle to slow the spool spinning, has let me sew st normal speed again. 

We will be delivering some stuff to my sister in Tucson today. The long drive will be good for DH's truck battery. He has had to get out the plug-in charger twice in the past couple weeks.

I hope your day is full of health, joy, and wonder. Be excellent to each other, even if from a distance.


----------



## loonlover

Good morning and Happy Easter.

Have a peaceful Sunday. Stay safe.


----------



## crebel

Good morning and have a blessed day however you spend it.

I have a garlic-studded lamb roast, potatoes, carrots, and rutabaga in the crockpot on low and slow already. Pea salad and scalloped pineapple will round out our Easter feast for two this year.  DH did leave baskets on the doorstep of our grandkids this morning.  

We are expecting snow this afternoon.   It has been lovely to see blooms on our tulip tree for a few days.  I imagine between wind of the other day and snow today, that's about all the bloom we will get to see in 2020.

Be well and stay safe.


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Good Morning

Have a Peaceful and Safe day, wherever you are.


----------



## Annalog

Good morning from southern Arizona. It looks to be a sunny day after a cool, rainy, windy day yesterday.

My main task today will be Dusty proofing the master bedroom, aka cat proofing for a large and high jumping cat who will figure out the most annoying way to get attention. After we bring Sylvester home tomorrow, Dusty will be restricted to the master bedroom and master bath whenever we cannot closely supervise the two of them together. 

I hope your day is full of health, joy, and wonder. Be excellent to each other, even if from a distance.


----------



## loonlover

Good morning.

40 degrees heading to 55 with some sunshine later. We received 2 inches of rain Saturday night into late Sunday morning. The sun shone for a couple of hours before more storms moved in. Those blew through rapidly without much rain falling at our house. But there are people to the south of us that are probably still without power this morning.

II has a postop visit with the surgeon today. We're still debating whether I'll go with him or not. Otherwise, just doing our norm around the house.

Hope your day goes well. Stay safe.


----------



## crebel

Good morning.  We ended up with some rain yesterday, no snow and no severe weather - YAY!  This morning the sun is shining even though it will be a cool day with temperatures in the 30s.

No interesting plans for the day.  Everyone stay safe and well.


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Good Morning

Sunny 80s in the desert and I plan to spend the day outside, putzin'. With all the rain and wind we have had the place really needs tidying up.

Stay safe and healthy


----------



## crebel

Good morning.  I'm checking in early today.  Nothing new to tell here; still cold, mostly sunny expected, maybe some rain, maybe some light snow later in the day.

Stay safe and well.


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Good Morning

I am up early and full of energy.....already have vacuumed, cleaned the kitchen, loaded the dishwasher and started the laundry. Gasp ! I suspect it was my new tea shipment that I had to sample at bedtime......duh

Two beautiful days on queue. Sunny 80s..two of my rose bushes are almost 8 feet high (I need a ladder to prune them) and are starting to bloom, the flowering plums are putting out fruit and other flowering trees are blooming. Hummingbirds and Goldfinches are back !!

Lots to keep me busy

Keep Well and Happy everyone. 

Welcome Home, Sylvester !!


----------



## Andra

Good morning.
Anna, I'm glad to hear that Sylvester is doing better.  When my male kitties had problems with getting blocked, I switched to using distilled water for their drinking bowls.  Since they didn't go outside I could make sure that was all they drank.  It seemed to help.
We have a return to cooler weather in Central Texas.  It's 42 degrees this morning and we aren't even supposed to break 60.  That's a big change from the 90+ temps we saw last week.  I did laundry wrong.  I washed all my shorts, but didn't do the sweats.  Guess what's in the washing machine right now?
I hope you all had a good weekend.  Have a great day.
Stay safe.


----------



## loonlover

Good morning.

We'll be a little cooler today with an expected high of 53 and are supposed to get down into the 30s the next couple of nights.

The surgeon told II he was doing well and could do anything he would normally do. The shoulder will tell him if he pushes it too hard. Strengthening is now the goal at PT.

Allergy shot and bread baking on the to do list today. At least having to go to the allergy clinic and therapy helps us keep track of what day it is.

Enjoy your day. Stay safe.


----------



## Annalog

Good morning from southern Arizona. It is currently 48°F and headed to a sunny 75°F. 

LL, glad that the surgeon told II that he has no restrictions and is doing well!

Andra, thanks for the tip! We will start filling the kitty drinking fountain with distilled water. UPDATE: Our vet told us to not use distilled water.

NapCat, Sylvester says thank you for the Welcome Home!

We phoned the vet in the morning, heard that Sylvester was doing great, and that we were to pick him up at 4 pm so that they could go over discharge instructions with us. Later, while we were waiting, they put Sylvester in his carrier and set him behind the reception desk where he could not see us. Shortly after he heard our voices he started meowing loudly and with a lot of vocal variety. He was telling us that he wanted to come home and how he felt about the whole situation. At one point between patients, the vet walked past and stopped in shock. "Is that Sylvester? He didn't make a sound the whole time he was here! I didn't think that he was a vocal cat." We assured her that he was when he had something to say.  We bought the special food, both dry and canned, and were told that we should transition him to entirely prescription canned food. We will be giving him an antibiotic each morning and a pain medication every three days until the meds are gone. Sylvester was quiet during this time but complained during most of the drive home. 

After we were home, DH put Dusty in the bedroom and we let Sylvester out in the dining room, which we never use for dining, where we had set up his litter box on one side and his food and water on the opposite side. After a very short exploration, Sylvester went to the kitchen door where he could see the door to the back yard, his domain, and started meowing to be let out. After we told him a few times that wasn't possible, he laid down while looking longingly at the outside door. He got up periodically to drink water, use the litter box, and investigate his part of the house. Meanwhile Dusty would be on the other side of whichever door, kitchen/laundry or bedroom/living room, was closest to Sylvester. We kept going between the two sections. Twice Dusty got past DH and hissed at Sylvester. The second time, while I had Sylvester on my lap and was petting him, Dusty hissed and growled at Sylvester until DH came to get him and give Dusty special attention.

This was the first night we let Dusty sleep in our bedroom. It went surprisingly well with only three or four zooming periods.  Five or six other times Sylvester would call loudly to say that he really wanted to be in his outdoor coop and pen. Didn't we remember that was where he should be? Both cats are currently quiet. This will work out OK.

It is now time for Sylvester's morning meds.

I hope your day is full of health, joy, and wonder. Be excellent to each other, even if from a distance.


----------



## telracs

Back from my weekly excursion to the outside world.  Picked up a prescription and am a bit depressed because the very cute (and nice) pharmacist wasn't even born when I graduated from college!

Good news is that the shelves at the grocery store were pretty well stocked.  In fact, there was a HUGE display of paper towel and toilet paper (although there was a limit of 5 rolls of TP), plenty of water on the shelves.  However, there seemed to be a shortage of prepared meats and packaged cold cuts.  

But, I did score a new "frozen dessert".  Haagen Dazs amaretto black cherry almond.


----------



## spotsmom

Late again! Sounds like a great ice cream flavor, Telracs. You deserve it! We have no dessert in the house today.  

And a big WELCOME HOME TO SYLVESTER! Yay! Glad he's home where he belongs.

Not much going on here. People seem to be (or want to be) complacent about distancing. I'd say only about 20% of folks in the grocery store late last week had masks. But it seems to be working as Oregon is looking good.

Stay safe and watch out for the crazy people.


----------



## telracs

spotsmom said:


> Late again! Sounds like a great ice cream flavor, Telracs. You deserve it! We have no dessert in the house today.
> 
> And a big WELCOME HOME TO SYLVESTER! Yay! Glad he's home where he belongs.
> 
> Not much going on here. People seem to be (or want to be) complacent about distancing. I'd say only about 20% of folks in the grocery store late last week had masks. But it seems to be working as Oregon is looking good.
> 
> Stay safe and watch out for the crazy people.


i have LOTS of desserts to share! 
Haagen Dazs amaretto as noted above.
Haagen Dazs vanilla/caramel trio ice cream
Ben and Jerry's almond milk based almond brittle caramel crunch
i also have a couple of chocolate bars (dark chocolate with raspberry or hazelnut butter, and a lindt dark chocolate/chili bar)
oh, and i still have one of the cheesecake factory decadent dessert single serve.

i finally finished the godiva cube truffles i bought before the quarantine. 
i'm considering ordering something from godiva on-line.


----------



## loonlover

Good morning.

A little chilly here at 33, but we should get to a high of 64 or so with lots of sunshine.

I took a Benadryl last night as that is supposed to relieve some of the itching around the injection site. I think I'll just put up with the itching. Don't really need the additional sluggishness it causes two mornings a week. I'm already sluggish enough.

II working tonight so I'll be quiet this morning. I should get the mower out this afternoon, but can't say that really appeals.

My oatmeal bread turned out well. Guess I'll put that recipe into the keeper file.

Have a good day. Stay safe.


----------



## crebel

Good morning.  We are in a winter wonderland this morning with a couple of inches of snow overnight, sigh ...

I made a loaf of wheat bread yesterday with a new recipe.  It did turn out softer than my wheat breads have been in the past when using all wheat flour, but I'm not wild about the taste of the honey I used (and only the 1/4C that the recipe called for) coming through for a sandwich bread.  I'll try it next time with a different sugar.  

LL, I'd love for you to share your oatmeal bread recipe (here or in PM).

Everyone stay safe and well.


----------



## Andra

Good morning.  41 and sunny in Central Texas this morning.  I am sitting in my office with a heating pad on my back.  I twisted wrong when I got up yesterday and it is not settling down like it should.  Normally at this point I'd get a massage, but that's obviously out of the question...  I balanced the chemicals in the hot tub last night so I can get in it today.
Welcome home Sylvester!  Anna, he may never get over wanting to be outside.  One of mine was like that.  He was about 13 when he finally decided that he liked being inside.  You can google "cat run" to see some ideas of making him an outside "pen" where he is more controlled.  Something like that might help.
I saw a t-shirt yesterday from Alamo Drafthouse in an email about a new Bill and Ted movie - really!  The front of it said "Be Excellent to Each Other."  I am seriously thinking about ordering one.

Stay safe.


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Good Morning

Beautiful day in the desert, headed to sunny 80s. I got a text from CVS that prescriptions are ready, but I really do not feel like driving the 100 miles today. I have plenty so will likely put the trip off.

I saw a baby roadrunner by the gates yesterday....too cool










Everyone keep well and happy !!


----------



## Annalog

Good morning from southern Arizona.

Thanks for the Welcome Home messages for Sylvester. Yesterday and last night went even better than the day before. Andra, we already have two pens outside where we would put Sylvester at night in the past. However they are not connected to the house. When we move, eventually, we will take one of those pens and connect it to the house we move to. 

Telracs, thanks for sharing your desserts.

NapCat, congratulations on seeing the baby roadrunner!

I see that I didn't post on the 13th and on the 14th I focused on Sylvester and Dusty. What I left out was that DH took me out to breakfast (drive thru window at McDonald's) for our 47th wedding anniversary! For our anniversary dinner, I pulled a couple Mod pizzas out of the freezer and put them in the oven. Our anniversary gift was getting Sylvester back and it cost less than the state tax refund that was automatically deposited that morning! It may not have been our most exciting anniversary but it was a very good one!  

Today I am back to making masks and fiddling with the sewing machine.

I hope your day is full of health, joy, and wonder. Be excellent to each other, even if from a distance.


----------



## telracs

Hey, Annalog.... if you have an extra mask, can you mail one to me.  I felt kind of naked without one yesterday, but i REALLY hate them.  And happy belated anniversary.

Today is my weekly online unemployment claim day, so i took care of that, and as a friend had texted, there was an extra payment last week, so with that and my state income tax refund posted, i'm not stressing bill paying as much this month.  

I seemed to have overdone yesterday and pulled my back and am now in pain.  I have one last thermacare wrapper, i may use it later.


----------



## spotsmom

If I say good morning you may not catch exactly when I wrote this.

Hey, NapCat, CVS should be willing to mail those at no charge. Won't hurt to ask.

Annalog, if my DH was younger I would ask him to construct a "catio" for my indoor cat. There are lots of plans online. My cat has never been out, thankfully. Where we live that would not be a good thing.

Went and got cat litter today. The Petco guy brought it right to my car after I ordered and paid online. Then 100 lbs of sunflower seed for the birds. I did go in the store and things were more stocked than ever before. Even got Udderly Chocolate ice cream!

Crebel, you can have the snow. Nothing like spring weather.

Onward and upward.


----------



## loonlover

Annalog, belated anniversary greetings. Glad you had a good day.


----------



## mlewis78

Good morning. At 4:20 AM it is 46 degrees, going up to 51. It's been cold inside for me. No heat. 69 inside according to my digital clock. It was cold even when I played flute for 15 minutes last night, so I put a fleece pullover on.

Got my stimulus money by direct deposit on Wednesday. They are not going out all at the same time and the checks . . . well you know the story about the checks and the name on them.

I stayed in on Wednesday, except to take out garbage. Picked up mail and was happy to receive the New Yorker magazine almost on time. I went out Tuesday to drop off laundry. Will pick up tomorrow. Each errand now is a big deal and I do no more than one per day. I did stop off at CVS and wine store after I dropped off the laundry. The 7pm #clapbecausewecare went off when I got out of the laundromat on 10th Ave. Lots of pots and pans, maybe some were cow bells.

Last Saturday felt like Sunday. This was the 2nd Sunday in a row that my brother and his kids were going to do a zoom call with me, but there was none on Easter after all. Nephew Hunter in Birmingham was going to initiate it. His two girls arrived in the afternoon (after a stay with grandparents in NC for a few weeks), so I think he had his hands full. I missed the previous Sunday's zoom call that niece Nancy set up because I misread the text and thought it was going to be at 5:00. It was at 3:00. Felt stupid! Called my niece later and left message, but she never called back.

Hope you all have a good day and please stay well.


----------



## crebel

Good morning. We have cold temperatures this morning of 28 and dropping.  Yesterday's 2" of snow melted by late afternoon.  It is now snowing again, real snow, not flurries.  There is already a new inch of snow on the ground and we are in a winter weather advisory with 6-8" of snow expected by morning.  This is crazy and I am more than ready to jump into a new timeline.  

On the bright side, everything will look beautiful through the windows and folks will be less anxious to congregate outside.

Stay safe and be well.


----------



## Andra

Wow Chris!  I thought we were unusually cold in the 40s.  At least we don't have snow.  Although, come to think of it, now would be a perfect time.  We wouldn't need to shut down the city because we are already shut down.
The sun is already shining and it looks like it will end up being a pretty day.
I still have the heating pad on my back.  At least it didn't bother me last night.  I think I'm going to purchase a gift certificate from my massage therapist.  That way I have it ready once I can use it.
Happy Anniversary Anna.  You keep mentioning Mod Pizza - I think we have one of those near the Target by our house.  I may have to check them out.
Have a wonderful day.  Stay safe!


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Good Morning

Beautiful sunrise in the desert, but with clouds and rain showers moving in later. I may run into "town" to pick up my prescriptions and any basics (read "catfood") I may be running low on.

Be Careful and Keep Well, My Friends


----------



## loonlover

Good morning.

We were chilly again this morning at 38, but will warm up nicely into the 70s.

II just went to bed; I'm to get him up at 1:00 so he can make his PT appointment. I plan on driving him again so will get in some reading while I wait. We'll probably bring supper home. Then I'm going to try to make myself do some mowing. The yard wasn't dry enough yesterday to attempt it.

Have a good day. Stay safe.


----------



## Annalog

Good morning from southern Arizona.

Andra, Mod Pizza is one of the few places where the GF pizza crusts did not cause me intestinal upset. They have regular crusts, GF crusts, and now GF cauliflower crusts. They have nutrition and allergen info online. The pizzas are priced by the size and crust option. Then you choose the toppings, as many as you want, with no additional change to the price. They have a nice online ordering app. I have been impressed by how they started dealing with the current situation before it was mandated. The first time that I ordered a double set of pizzas, I asked how best to freeze them. I was told to let them cool in the box, then freeze them in their boxes, and follow the reheat instructions on the side of the box. The instructions said to preheat oven to 550°F, put pizza on a baking sheet, and bake for 3 minutes. My oven only goes to 500°F and I bake them for about 5 minutes. My husband gets a more normal pizza with regular 11 inch crust, red sauce, mozzarella,  parmesan, pepperoni, and mushrooms. I go overboard with 11 inch cauliflower crust, garlic rub, red sauce, asiago, gorgonzola, mozzarella, parmesan, grilled chicken, pepperoni, spicy chicken sausage, roasted corn, roasted garlic, red onion, tomato slices, and roasted broccoli, if it is in season. That 11 inch pizza can be two or three meals for me, although I have been known to eat the entire pizza for a single meal.

I will be watching more sewing machine repair videos today. Now my machine is jamming every few inches while sewing masks but not when sewing two test pieces of fabric. I will pick up mom's machine from my sister on Saturday when DH and I go to Tucson to help my sister with moving stuff out of mom's house in preparation for a nephew and his family moving in. They are moving back to Tucson after being away for many years. We will be focusing on making the house safe for an inquisitive and active two year old. In other words, moving household chemicals to the storage room and breakable stuff elsewhere.

I hope your day is full of health, joy, and wonder. Be excellent to each other, even if from a distance.


----------



## telracs

*staggers in*
okay, i just managed to pull myself out of bed... i did something stupid yesterday, around 10 PM I started reading a new anthology of short stories....
and reading... and reading....  and reading....
finally went to bed at 7:30 AM.  oy... i'm going to pay for this later.


----------



## crebel

Good morning.  We have 8" of snow already on the ground and it is still snowing this morning!    I can remember being in the family car during a blizzard in early April of 1973.  A normal driving time of 90 minutes took my dad over 6 hours to get home.  I don't remember there being this much snow when that one was all over.  Judging from tree and bush branches bent to the ground, it is a heavy and wet snow.  No electric outages, though! *knock on wood*  I should go back through my good morning posts since 2010 and see if I mention April snow any other time, maybe I've blocked it from my memory banks.   

Even crazier, the weather persons say the snow is likely to be completely gone some time tomorrow with temperatures climbing to almost 70.  It does not sound like flooding is a concern this go round, so that's another plus!

Stay safe. Be well.


----------



## Andra

Happy Friday!!!  (Yes, it's really Friday.  I checked several sources that verified it.)
It's 61 and sunny here this morning.  I have meetings all day - what a surprise - and then a grocery order to pick up between 3-4pm.  We'll see how that goes.  They cancelled my last order an hour before I was supposed to pick it up.  If that happens again, I'm boycotting Walmart's grocery service until all this virus mess is over.  Governor Abbott is supposed to have a conference at noon to talk about opening the state back up.  I'm curious to hear his plan.
Have a great day and stay safe!


----------



## loonlover

Good morning.

48 degrees heading to 68 with maybe some rain this afternoon and evening. 

Sure glad I made myself mow last night. Don't think the yard will ever look very good this year but at least for the moment the weeds aren't quite as tall.

I mailed a package on 4/7 via guaranteed overnight delivery to our youngest in Texas. It was supposed to arrive on Tuesday, but didn't get there until Thursday. I knew it was in trouble when I saw it went to Shreveport instead of Dallas. So, yesterday I went back to the Post Office and got a refund. Much easier process than the actual mailing had been. We are in close proximity to 3 Post Offices - don't think I will use this one again.

No specific plans for the day except the allergy shot. I'm sure I can find something to do, however.

Hope your day goes well. Stay safe.


----------



## Jane917

It is 40 here in the southwest WA, but heading into the 70s today. I have bread ready for the oven soon so that I don't heat up the house later today. Tomorrow the rain is supposed to start again, and I will go back to mask making. Today I will try to be outside and get some exercise. I am grateful for very good walkability and little traffic where I live. Stay well and be excellent to one another.


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Good Morning

Partly cloudy 60s with high wind in the desert. I am glad I went to "town" yesterday and got it over with. I drove through the Wildlife Refuge which is beautiful in Spring bloom, but it was sad to see all the Trailheads and Boardwalks chained closed with warning signs. There was NO line at the CVS drive up which surprised me and shopping in the grocery store was pretty much normal. Gas is under $2.00/gallon !

Coming home was beautiful with the snow-capped Sierra Nevada Mountains clearly visible and wildflowers in the valleys.

Judging from the variety of protective garb folks are wearing, we are still very much afraid and confused...hopefully our leadership is on the right track with "reopening" plans.

Keep Well and Happy, My friends


----------



## Annalog

Good morning from southern Arizona.

Sylvester is becoming more adjusted to house cat life but still wants outside. Isolating him inside and separated from Dusty when they are not very closely supervised is letting us verify that he is definitely not blocked, drinking plenty of water, and eating the correct food. Dusty still is hissing at Sylvester and Sylvester is his stoic self. Dusty is a drama king and a bit more needy than usual. All is going well.

Readjusted the needle bar a bit lower, oiled my machine, and changed the needle again. My sewing machine much closer to normal! I am hoping to get a full day of sewing in today.

I hope your day is full of health, joy, and wonder. Be excellent to each other, even if from a distance.


----------



## telracs

l wanted to check my bank balances, mail a check and pick up some goodies, so I went out for a bit of a walk to a different store today.  
Looks like my stimulus check posted, and my not doing something last year is actually working to my advantage this year...

Store I went to did not have the two things I wanted, so i was a bit disappointed.  and fortunately, i had a scarf with me, so I could "cover" my mouth and nose and be allowed in the store.  The "Arab" supermarket had a LOOOOOOONG line outside, since they are only allowing 15 people in their store at a time.  But people.... if you are waiting on line, you need to stay apart from each other.  

Looks like the bank near me has reopened the branch, and taken one of the ATMs out of service, but allowing multiple people into the ATM lobby.


----------



## mlewis78

telracs said:


> *staggers in*
> okay, i just managed to pull myself out of bed... i did something stupid yesterday, around 10 PM I started reading a new anthology of short stories....
> and reading... and reading.... and reading....
> finally went to bed at 7:30 AM. oy... i'm going to pay for this later.


I've been doing a lot this -- getting to bed between 6-8AM. The worst thing is when I still cannot get to sleep! That happened Friday morning and I had to look at the phone for a while. Got up at 5:00. Colored my hair. I was growing out for 2-1/2 months and I thought I might leave it until this time of unpleasantness is over. Something came over me when I got up that this would be a very easy thing to do for myself, and it was.

44 and rainy here now. I did not get out at all on Friday and that was fine. Thursday evening I picked up laundry and with my face covered felt short of breath walking uphill and up the 4 flights of stairs.

Received a few group texts from family. Nephew had a tailgate pizza party with his two daughters and posted a photo. Niece was having hot dogs and chicken with her daughter.

Good morning and hope everyone stays well. Thanks for being here!


----------



## crebel

Good morning.  We ended up with a final total of 10" of snow yesterday.  After temperatures made it into the 40s, much of it is already gone.  Today it's supposed to be sunny and 70 so what's left will disappear shortly.  

I can hear the spring songbirds this morning - I think they were pretty confused yesterday.  I did put out extra birdseed yesterday and the feeder stayed very busy.  That was enjoyable to watch through the windows.

No interesting plans for the day.  Everyone stay safe and be well.


----------



## loonlover

Good morning.

We should have a pleasant day with sunshine and a high around 64. I haven't checked the rain gauge to see if what rain fell late last evening was even measurable. Thunderstorms move in tonight and may be possible for most of tomorrow.

I'm trying to figure out how much work I want to do to fix breakfast. I may just bake a couple of biscuits and say that's enough for this morning.

No plans for the day.  This was a weekend where a show had been scheduled all 3 days. Really seems strange to not be going to work when April and May are usually the 2 busiest months at the arena.

Everyone stay safe.


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Good Morning

Cloudy with rain showers in the desert. The creosotes have bloomed putting out a wonderful perfume. The humidity is over 95% which is rough on this old arthritic desert cat...so I will likely spend most of the day in front of the fireplace.

Hope everyone is doing well this weekend


----------



## telracs

mlewis78 said:


> I've been doing a lot this -- getting to bed between 6-8AM. The worst thing is when I still cannot get to sleep! That happened Friday morning and I had to look at the phone for a while. Got up at 5:00. Colored my hair. I was growing out for 2-1/2 months and I thought I might leave it until this time of unpleasantness is over. Something came over me when I got up that this would be a very easy thing to do for myself, and it was.
> 
> 44 and rainy here now. I did not get out at all on Friday and that was fine. Thursday evening I picked up laundry and with my face covered felt short of breath walking uphill and up the 4 flights of stairs.
> 
> Received a few group texts from family. Nephew had a tailgate pizza party with his two daughters and posted a photo. Niece was having hot dogs and chicken with her daughter.
> 
> Good morning and hope everyone stays well. Thanks for being here!


i went to bed around 1 this morning. Well, i got INTO bed, but tossed and turned until 4 AM...

staying in today, as my allergies are acting up and today's weather is yucky.


----------



## Annalog

Good afternoon from southern Arizona. Today DH and I went to Tucson to help my sister move some heavy boxes from mom's house to a storage unit. 

I volunteered to reassemble bowling trophies that my mother and father received when we were kids. Both my parents had bowled perfect games in their time. (Mom, in her early seventies, still bowled a great game. I could never bowl that many strikes and spares in a row! I could rarely turn a split into a spare!) The decades have not been good to the adhesives. When they are repaired, they will be distributed to various interested family members. 

While we were in Tucson, I stopped at Sprouts to get some items not available in Benson. We also stopped at a Mod Pizza restaurant to pick up two pizzas each (6 meals for each of us). We find ourselves splurging on foods that we enjoy. I am just glad that my weight is staying fairly stable. 

We got home just after the predicted hot, dry winds arrived. DH's allergies are acting up while mine have subsided. (Mine are more affected by damp air.)

Now that I am home, I am back to sewing masks. I am so glad for Phantom of the Opera available from The Shows Must Go On! this weekend. Wonderful for making masks to. I can move my Fire easily from cutting table to sewing table as needed. I suspect that I will see it at least 5 times before it is unavailable for free or donation.  

I hope your day is full of health, joy, and wonder. Be excellent to each other, even if from a distance.


----------



## telracs

Annalog said:


> Good afternoon from southern Arizona. Today DH and I went to Tucson to help my sister move some heavy boxes from mom's house to a storage unit.
> 
> We got home just after the predicted hot, dry winds arrived. DH's allergies are acting up while mine have subsided. (Mine are more affected by damp air.)
> 
> Now that I am home, I am back to sewing masks. I am so glad for Phantom of the Opera available from The Shows Must Go On! this weekend. Wonderful for making masks to. I can move my Fire easily from cutting table to sewing table as needed. I suspect that I will see it at least 5 times before it is unavailable for free or donation.
> 
> I hope your day is full of health, joy, and wonder. Be excellent to each other, even if from a distance.


I tried watching POTO, but I hate being forced to watch where the cameras are pointing. And some of the camera work/backgrounds were making me dizzy.
As per the comment, you have until 11 am Pacific time Sunday to watch it....


----------



## Annalog

telracs said:


> I tried watching POTO, but I hate being forced to watch where the cameras are pointing. And some of the camera work/backgrounds were making me dizzy.
> As per the comment, you have until 11 am Pacific time Sunday to watch it....


Maybe it was good then that I spent most of the time watching my cutting and sewing and just listening to the music.


----------



## loonlover

Good morning.

Had some thunder during the night, but don't think much rain fell. It is supposed to start raining again this afternoon. An expected high of 63 for the day.

Just a normal Sunday in store for us.

Have a peaceful Sunday. Stay safe.


----------



## crebel

Good morning.  The snow is gone and things should start drying out today.  A quiet day on the agenda here too.

Did anyone watch the One World concert last night?  I thought the final number of The Prayer with Celine Dion, Andrea Bocelli, Lady Gaga, Lang-Lang, and John Legend was magnificent.  I could listen to it over and over.  Someone with better YouTube linking skills than I have should link it here.

Stay safe. Be well.


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Good Morning

We have a beautiful day in the desert...sunny 80s. I am going to do some off-roading with my camara and try to capture the Spring desert bloom. I may wash the car when I get back (of course, that will bring on a typhoon !!)

Keep Well and Happy, my Friends


----------



## loonlover

Good morning.

We ended up getting another 3/4 inch of rain yesterday evening. Back to soggy ground. But,once the morning fog lifts, we're to be in the 70s with sunny skies today.

II has PT this afternoon and he is working tonight. I'll be heading to Kroger while he has therapy for a pickup order. I was sort of surprised Saturday that I was able to get a slot for when I wanted it this afternoon. Anyway, it'll combine the trip with another necessary one, and II won't have to drive home after they wear him out at therapy. 

Hope your day is a good one. Stay safe.


----------



## Andra

Good morning.  It's 62 and cloudy this morning and we are heading to temps in the mid 80s this afternoon.  We got some rain over the weekend, but none of the storms that were predicted for our area.  I'm fine with that.  Things are weird enough now without throwing bad weather into the mix.
I have definitely come to the conclusion that I don't want to work from home full-time.  I think it might be good occasionally and I don't miss my daily drive across Austin, but I miss being around other people.
Stay safe.


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Good Morning

Nice desert sunrise but with some clouds, wind and rain moving in later.

One of the problems with knowing no one is going to drop by, is a case of the "Why Bother"s (why bother putting the vacuum away?, why bother folding the laundry?, Why bother rolling the garden hoses up?, Etc...). So today will be a catch up cleaning/de-cluttering day both in & out.

Hope everyone is doing well as we enter another week of strangeness....


----------



## Annalog

Good morning from southern Arizona. We are headed to a sunny day in the low 80s with a fire alert warning.

I spent yesterday sewing masks and will be doing that for as long as necessary. Crebel, I will see if I can find the One World program to listen to. Most will be for the hospital but some will be for others. Yesterday I saw a pattern for a quilted Plague Doctor mask. I plan on making one of those after I stop making practical ones. I am saving all my fabric scraps from mask makiing for projects after this is over, many of the scraps are shaped like leaves, petals, or stems. Maybe one of the projects will be a flower quilt.

Sylvester is doing very well inside. He is mellow and seems to want to be friendly with Dusty. Dusty,  however, still hisses and growls at Sylvester. We are still on supervised visits between them.

I hope your day is full of health, joy, and wonder. Be excellent to each other, even if from a distance.


----------



## Andra

Good morning.  It's 67 going on 85 in Central Texas today.
We just got back from taking Ginger for a walk around the block.  I haven't been walking because of my back, so this was the first time in a week that I've been any distance from the house.  I am tired...  My back is better since I started using the doclofenac patch during the day and stretching in the morning and evening.  I swear, the next time I go up to the office, I'm taking DH's truck so I can bring my desk chair home.  
Have a wonderful day and stay safe.


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Good Morning

Cloudy with rainshowers in the desert....we had heavy rain overnight so everything is soggy again.

I hope everyone is doing well...


----------



## loonlover

Good morning.

We're to have a high in the 80s today with lots of sunshine and more rain moving in overnight.

Pickup ordering and I don't seem to do well together. After sitting for an hour waiting for my order, I called and asked how much longer it might be. She checked, said it shouldn't be much longer so I asked if I left to pick up my husband from PT, would I not lose my order. She stated it should be waiting by the door when I got back. We still waited for a few minutes, then were told the delay (by this time almost 1 1/2 hours since my arrival) was due to not being able to find the gatorade that had been pulled for the order. It seems to me pulling another item would have been better than making customers wait while they hunted the original one down would have made more sense. (I know, inventory control and all that enters in.) But, there weren't that many people there, but it was usually 10-12 minutes between orders being brought to cars. I just can't see this being the way most people will continue to shop.

But, this morning I ventured to Fresh Market and Trader Joe's with much speedier results and only one thing on my list wasn't available. I also stopped for bird seed at TSC. Everyone at all 3 places was being pretty good about social distancing and we should be in good shape for quite a while. Now, the only thing left to do is venture out this afternoon for my allergy shot once II wakes up.

Hope everyone is having a good day. Stay safe.


----------



## Annalog

Good morning from southern Arizona. It is currently sunny and in the high 50s and headed to the low 80s.

Something upset Sylvester and he spent most of yesterday in various hiding places. I am not sure if he is upset with me giving him meds every day, stopping him from going outside through a window that DH left open about 3 inches, or if he is in pain. He gets his pain meds today (every 3 days). He was in one of his hiding places this morning. I laid down on the floor nearby where I could just reach in to pet him. He started purring. When I stopped and got up, he left that hiding place and is now up in his cat tree, staring out the window. He is eating and drinking ok but he didn't eat or drink much yesterday. Maybe he is just tired of his enforced Stay at Home Inside.

I listened to many performances from One World: Together At Home on the Global Citizen channel on YouTube while sewing. I started crying during the video of Taylor Swift performing "Soon You'll Get Better" as I was thinking of my own mom's fight with cancer. Then I thought of my brother's battle with anaplastic thyroid cancer, my dad dying of undiagnosed Epstein Barr virus, and all the other friends and family who have died over the years. The loss of them all still hurts. I am more determined than ever to ensure that my actions help others as much as possible. Even more, I do not want any of my actions to cause grief for others.

I hope your day is full of health, joy, and wonder. Be excellent to each other, even if from a distance.


----------



## loonlover

Good morning.

Rain and a high of 70 is the forecast for the day.

Some food prep and laundry on my agenda for today. At least we don't have to go anywhere in the rain.

Make your day a wonderful one. Stay safe.


----------



## Andra

Good morning. 69 and cloudy here with an 80% chance of thunderstorms today. If the forecast is correct, we may have some decent weather this weekend. That would be nice because we are still trying to get stuff together to go over to the storage unit.

When we were in California last October, one of the highlights of our trip was the Monterey Bay Aquarium. I don't usually like aquariums, but I could have spent all day in the room with the jellyfish tanks. Yesterday we discovered that they now have live cams in the aquarium, including one of the jellies! It's only live 9am-8pm (Pacific time), but they do have a shorter pre-recorded look that they play after hours. If you need something to help you relax, give it a try:
https://www.montereybayaquarium.org/animals/live-cams/jelly-cam

It's also available on YouTube during live hours:





Have a great day and stay safe.


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Good Morning

Well, the "Weather-Guessers" were not even close yesterday as we had some heavy rain...now they are calling for sunny 80s-90s for the next week....we will see...if true I hope to wash the car and windows.

I hope everyone is doing well.
Be safe

Andra: I could not agree more about the jellyfish tanks (sort of like huge Lava Lamps). I have been to the Monterey Bay Aquarium several times and surprisingly, the Mandalay Bay Hotel in Las Vegas has an excellent full sized aquarium with a jellyfish room.










Thanks for the link.


----------



## Annalog

Good morning from southern Arizona. Same forecast as yesterday: sunny in the low 80s. At least the fire alert is gone.

I hope to do some gardening and food prep today.

I hope your day is full of health, joy, and wonder. Be excellent to each other, even if from a distance.


----------



## telracs

afternoon.  i had planned to do my weekly shopping yesterday, but by the time i was ready, the rain had moved in....

got up at a decent hour today, put myself together and started to go out.  got downstairs and saw a big box with my apartment number on it.  also checked my mailbox and there was a nice envelope in it (thanks Anna).  took my candy delivery and new masks upstairs then went out to the supermarket sporting my new Frozen face mask.

market was well stocked and not too crowded.


----------



## loonlover

Good morning.

53 degrees and heading to the 70s with hopefully some sunshine this afternoon. Between 1 1/2 and 2 inches of rain fell yesterday. I need my boots out in the backyard for more reasons than avoiding fire ants right now.

II has PT this afternoon. Haven't decided yet where he'll get our supper from.

Otherwise, no particular plans. I really need to change that mindset, just haven't been successful.

Have a good day. Stay safe.


----------



## Andra

NapCat (retired) said:


> Andra: I could not agree more about the jellyfish tanks (sort of like huge Lava Lamps). I have been to the Monterey Bay Aquarium several times and surprisingly, the Mandalay Bay Hotel in Las Vegas has an excellent full sized aquarium with a jellyfish room.
> Thanks for the link.


NapCat, I've been to Mandalay Bay in Vegas, but I don't remember jellyfish. I'll have to put it on the list if we ever get out that way again. There was a method to our madness last year in CA, but if we go back I want to spend more time in Monterey.

Good morning. It's 59 right now and we should be sunny and mid-80s by this afternoon. We got lucky yesterday and the bad weather missed us. We stayed under a tornado watch until 5:00pm, and I was really glad when it ended.
We are actually making some small steps towards some of the cleaning up that we wanted to do. We are going to hang the bicycles in the garage and put DH's big BBQ pit in the garage where they were sitting. He has decided that he wants a small propane grill to keep on the patio instead. I have to admit that I think he'll use the propane more since it's faster. Using wood or charcoal is a more time-consuming process.
I have to make a run out to the pharmacy today to pick up a prescription that was filled locally instead of mail order for some reason. I don't really care how they fill it as long as I get my 90-day supply, but it's curious and I really need to find out what happened.
Work is going well, but I am ready to be back in the office.

Stay safe.


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Good Morning

Yesterday we reached 97 ! Went from Fireplace to Air Conditioning in less than 12 hours. It felt good to work in the sun and dry out these old bones. I am restoring a rock garden slope that the cats have been digging in chasing lizards, so that is today's project.

Take Care and Keep Your Spirits Up, my Friends


----------



## Jane917

It is 48 now, working its way up to mid 60s later today. No rain in the forecast, but I expect it will be cloudy all day. Our puppy Jovi gets to go on her first walk in public, staying off grass and soil. She has one more booster shot to go. Fortunately we live in a quiet neighborhood in a semi rural area. Next to our housing area is an undeveloped housing area. The streets are in, but no houses or people yet. It is backed up to green space (forested), so it is a very quiet and serene area to walk. That will change as soon as houses are built, but it is perfect now for walking dogs. 

We have FaceTimed kids and grandkids. Just not enough contact.  Have a good day. Hope you can all get outside a bit to breathe the air. My brother and I were talking about the first Earth Day yesterday, and he commented that the Los Angele (where we were 50 years ago) skies were more clear now than they were 50 years ago for the first Earth Day.


----------



## Andra

Happy Friday!  This weeks feels like it was a month long!  It's 62 now, but our high is supposed to be in the 90s this afternoon.

Jane, I've heard news reports from all over the globe that things are much less polluted since so many people are staying at home.  I think the one that impressed me the most was watching a jellyfish swimming in the canals of Venice.  (I think I'm on a jellyfish kick for some reason)  There's a lesson in this for all of us, but I don't know how we can keep things cleaner once we go back to work.  There is too much of my job that depends on in-person interactions for me to work at home full-time.  And with summer coming, my 2nd floor office will get harder and harder to keep comfortable in the afternoons.

I've got an appointment for someone to look at my back today since it's been almost two weeks and I'm still not completely out of pain.  Other than that, it's just one meeting after another.
Have a wonderful day.
Stay safe.


----------



## loonlover

Good morning.

We're heading to a high around 75 with the possibility of more thunderstorms late this afternoon and overnight. I really need to mow. Maybe it will dry out enough to get that done by Monday before more rain rolls in.

Allergy shot this morning. Depends on what time we go whether we might bring something home or have our leftover homemade pizza for lunch. We have discovered that putting two slices together and reheating them on the Griddler makes a sort of panini style sandwich.

No matter what we do, though, bread baking needs to happen today.

Have a good day. Stay safe.


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Good Morning

Beautiful desert sunrise.....headed to the 90s.

I know I am not the only one old enough to remember the days of the Friday Afternoon Office Party...where as closing time approached, work started disappearing from desks to be replaced by paper cups of wine, cheese trays appeared and the boss's special scotch arrived with good cigars!! Of course modern rules do not allow such frivolity, however, those of you working at home these days do not have HR and Safety looking over your shoulder, so PARTY ON ! and HAPPY FRIDAY !

Keep Safe and Happy this weekend.


----------



## loonlover

Good morning.

It looks like it will be a pretty day with a high in the 70s again. Had a thunderstorm roll through late last night, but the worst of it stayed to the south of us. Maybe we'll dry out a bit today.

II working tonight so not much in the works for today. The bread recipe I used yesterday was the one I used almost 50 years ago to catch a husband. Where has the time gone. It still worked well except now I let the stand mixer do the kneading.

Hope your weekend is a good one. Stay safe.


----------



## Jane917

NapCat, I am also old enough to remember the Friday afternoon office parties. I was an educator and no one gave another thought to the bottle that was poured in the punch. We also had occasional staff breakfasts with spiked punch. What were we thinking?

loonlover, I am also a bread baker, but have switched to sourdough starters and long ferments. I don't knead anymore, but do a few stretch and folds. My last grocery trip even scored me some flour. I was running low and too many people are hoarding it. 

It is a drizzly 53 in Ridgefield (just north of Portland, but on the WA side of the river). We will have temps in the 60s all week with showers periodically. We are breaking in a new puppy, so are doing our best to wipe off wet paws. The paws are winning. 

Stay safe and be excellent.


----------



## NapCat (retired)

loonlover said:


> The bread recipe I used yesterday was the one I used almost 50 years ago to catch a husband. It still worked well....
> 
> _...another husband ?_


----------



## Annalog

Good morning from southern Arizona. Another sunny day.

Early Thursday morning, DH and I drove to Kartchner Caverns State Park so that I could do a virtual Everyone Runs/Everyone Walks Catalina State Park 5.3 mile trail race. DH came as race assistant. I used the change from cement to trail at the parking lot as the start and finish line. We took trails to the trail head of Guindani Trail #398 in the Coronado National Forest. We did that loop trail and returned to the finish line. I apparently picked a more difficult trail than the usual race trail as it took me 5:27:54 to cover 5.54 miles. My usual time for the race is around 2.5 hours. We had a wonderful time. I made my Facebook post with photos public and it should be at https://m.facebook.com/story.php?story_fbid=10213986605013911&id=1674040643.

Yesterday I woke up early and had a shower followed by a long Epsom Salt bath. Then I sewed masks. I will be sewing more today.

I hope your day is full of health, joy, and wonder. Be excellent to each other, even if from a distance.


----------



## telracs

60 degrees and sunny here, and i just could not stay in another day.  decided to walk in a slightly different direction today and see if a local bakery was open and support them.  well, they were open, but because they are a small store, they were only allowing a couple of people inside at a time.  i sat on a bench for a while to wait, but the line got longer and people were slow, so just decided to head home.  maybe i'll try again during the week, should be fewer people then.

on the way there i walked on the avenue where all the (mostly closed) stores are, but on the way back, i went along the residential streets.  saw lots of pretty tulips in bloom, and a gorgeous magnolia tree.


----------



## loonlover

Good morning.

Sunny skies and a high in the 70s again. 

II will sleep awhile this morning, then we'll do whatever interests us later in the day. Nothing particular in mind at the moment. He is only scheduled to work 3 days next month. Maybe that will mean we'll get some things done since we won't have the sleep schedule interrupted every 4-5 days.

Hope you have a peaceful Sunday. Stay safe.


----------



## Annalog

Good morning from southern Arizona. It is going to be hot here soon.

Today I am going to help my sister clean the floors at mom's house and deliver some masks in Tucson. Then I will come home and sew more masks that I hope to mail tomorrow. I will do what I can to help keep our postal workers busy and employed.

When I worked as a computer programmer, we had Pizza Fridays at work. No alcohol was involved and lunch was followed by even more programming! We enjoyed the pizzas and they were eaten throughout the day. Happy memories!

I hope your day is full of health, joy, and wonder. Be excellent to each other, even if from a distance.


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Good Morning

Mostly cloudy and dead calm in the desert....it is so quiet you can hear the lizards walking in the sand ! Headed to the 90s. I am roasting a couple batches of coffee and the house smells wonderful !!

I plan to putz in the gardens until it get too hot.

Hope everyone is having a good weekend.

Keep Well and Safe my Friends


----------



## mlewis78

Good Morning! 41 and cloudy in NYC at 4:45 AM. It was very rainy on Sunday, so I stayed in. Telracs, 1am is an early to bed time for me and I haven't seen that in a long time. But Friday was a sick day for me. Couldn't sleep early in the AM and my throat was so sore. I had a lot of anxiety thinking it could be the virus. Got up during the morning to sign tax return PDF, but it was not fillable. Called the CPA office and they will send it to me in the mail to sign and send back. They are only an hour away in NJ, but I was warned that the priority mail would take about a week due to all the problems at USPS.

Same Friday, I went back to bed at noon and got up at 5, went back to bed from 8pm-midnight and got up and watched TV and went online. Felt MUCH better. Was drinking tea with real ginger. Felt well on Saturday but woke up with earache Sunday (been stuffy for weeks), dry throat, so I stayed in and drank a lot of tea. Made chicken noodle soup in the evening. Had to text the super about there being no heat while 49 degrees outside. Some heat came up later. Never any heat overnight, so it's cold cold in the AM.

Saturday I went out to shop at Westerly Natural Market on 8th Ave. 54th St. (Telracs, do you know this one?). I took a walk first down 9th Ave. as far as 51st and it was very strange. There were more people out than I've seen in a while and several not wearing masks. Seems that all Chinese restaurants are completely closed, no take-out, same for diners. Route 66 Cafe, Harachi (Indian), Won-Dee Siam (Thai)  and a few other places are open for take-out. I have only cooked at home, just as I've done almost every day since retirement two years ago. My favorite Thai place, Yuqi, is shut down.

At Westerly there was a line outside, about 6 people, very well spaced with markers (yeah, stand on markers where others before me have coughed and sneezed). About a 10 minute wait, not bad, but i was surprised at how many people were inside. They have narrow aisles. I was very clumsy scooping almonds into a produce bag and lost some on the floor. They were prompt in sweeping it up. Embarrassing. I'm used to the pre-packaged almonds at Whole Foods (a place I've been avoiding for a month). Bought some groceries and some nice verbena bottled hand soap for $3.

I'm using some dust masks I had under the kitchen sink. Still waiting for disposable masks and one cloth mask that I ordered a month ago (Amazon Prime) that shipped two weeks ago. The disposable ones were scheduled to be here between April 24-mid May and now it says May 15th. How could anything be in the mail that long, even if it is from Asia? The cloth mask to arrive between May 15-28th. Ordered at the same time and that also shipped two weeks ago.

Hope you all stay well and calm.


----------



## loonlover

Good morning.

Around 50 degrees and heading to 77 with cloudy skies.

I got most of the yard mowed yesterday, but had to avoid one area when I saw ant hills. I'm thinking II may be the one to mow the front yard since that is where we're seeing ants more frequently. I'm sure we're going to have to venture out to get ant killer before long. We'll probably get something to treat the whole yard as well as some more of the spray for individual ant hills. It has been so wet, though, that spreading anything over the yard hasn't seemed feasible.

II has PT this afternoon. I'm thinking he may be through with it in another couple of weeks.

Hope your week goes well. Stay safe.


----------



## Andra

Good morning.  It's 63 and cloudy this morning and our high should be in the 80s.
We had a decent weekend - finally made a run to the storage unit.  The masks that DH ordered from Etsy arrived.  They fit me, but are too small for him (they have elastic loops for the ears instead of ties and they just aren't long enough).  So I need to see if I can possibly put ties on his instead...
I am the designated shopper for our family so I ended up in HEB and Target on Sunday.  HEB actually had hand sanitizer - so that was something different.  I only got two bottles since we are not leaving the house much.  But we can use these to fill our little bottles that stay in the vehicles.
Have a great day and stay safe.


----------



## Jane917

52 now headed up to mid 60s. Yesterday we took a drive up the Kalama River (feeds into the Columbia). It was a beautiful drive. We took our own sandwiches, knowing we would not be able to find food available. The Port of Kalama (on the Columbia) has a very nice waterfront park. The playgrounds and bathrooms were closed, but lots of people walking the paths, most with dogs. It was a beautiful day in the low 70s. I love this port because there are a lot of freighters lined up waiting their turn to exit the Columbia at Astoria and journey on to where ever they are headed, mostly to Asia. We did not get out and walk the puppy because she is not yet finished with all her puppy shots. 

Today I am zooming a San Francisco Asian Art Museum docent tour. My brother (now in Hawaii.....can't get back to SF) is the docent. Last night I zoomed with my cousin in San Jose. 

Have a good day and be excellent.


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Good Morning

Beautiful desert day on queue with sunny 90s and light wind...me and the cats will be putzin' in the gardens.

Hope everyone has a good week


----------



## Annalog

Good morning from southern Arizona.

Our house cleaning (floors, bathrooms, etc.) at my mom's house was to get it ready for my sister's youngest son and family to move back to Tucson from Las Vegas. They had been wanting to come home for a few years and a job opportunity opened up. There was only the kitchen floor left when my nephew texted his mom to let her know that he had hired a cleaning person to come on Wednesday.  She phoned him to let him know what we had done. He said he would still have her come to do the windows and whatever else as she cleaned for his mother-in-law, was a good person, and needed the extra money. He also said, "Mom! I told you that we would take care of cleaning! You don't need to be doing that with your knee replacement and broken toes!" We also moved most of the rest of the stuff that they wouldn't be using out of the house.

I finished more masks, mailed them, and will sew more. My next big batch will be going to the Navajo Nation.

I hope your day is full of health, joy, and wonder. Be excellent to each other, even if from a distance.


----------



## Annalog

Andra said:


> ... The masks that DH ordered from Etsy arrived. They fit me, but are too small for him (they have elastic loops for the ears instead of ties and they just aren't long enough). So I need to see if I can possibly put ties on his instead...


If you have something to use for ties (3/8" grosgrain ribbon works well), an easy way is to cut two pieces 36" to 38" long (twice as long as a tie plus the height of the mask where the ties are attached.

If the mask has an opening where the elastic slides, thread a tie through that opening and center it. Sew in place. Repeat on the other side.

If not, put the center of a tie at the center of one side sew the center section of the tie along the side of the mask. It should be sturdy enough that when you tug on the ties, they stay put. Repeat on the other sides.

If the ends of the ties can unravel, tie an overhand knot near the end of each tie.


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Good Morning

Sunny and it looks like we are going to make our triple digits today. I have to go to the Post Office to pick up two fairly large packages....I am debating whether to run into "town" while I have the car out...not desperate for anything, but I opened the last gallon of milk yesterday and am out of produce.

I hope everyone is doing well.


----------



## loonlover

Good morning.

We're to have thunderstorms this evening, but at the moment it is very pleasant outside.

We were up and out early to make another grocery run. I kept telling myself I really didn't need to go, but it was sale day at Fresh Market for a couple of things we use a lot of and we did need produce. While some things we purchased cost a little more than I usually pay, we preferred to get everything in one stop. And I am stocked up on yeast now.

Allergy shot the next thing on the agenda. We'll take II's car for that since he needs to fill his gas tank. Then, I really need to make myself vacuum today. I haven't been very good at keeping that done.

Hope your day goes well. Stay safe.


----------



## Annalog

Good morning from southern Arizona. Forecast sunny and hot for the foreseeable future.

Went shopping during the Senior Shopping Hour (6 a.m. to 7 a.m.) at our local Walmart. I hadn't been at that time before and arrived at 6:30. I bought toilet paper for us for the first time since before the shortages began. We were down to the last four rolls and I bought a 12 pack of Scott brand. That should hold us for another three months.  I did a regular grocery trip and found what I needed.

I then went to the craft section. Craft pipe cleaners, narrow grosgrain ribbon, seam binding, and most large spools of thread are still out of stock. However there was some cotton material! I bought about $80 in solid colors and gender neutral prints. I plan to use my Stimulus money on craft materials for donated items, whether that be masks now, or chemo hats, premie hats, blankets, etc. later. (That was one of the reasons for my Retirement Crafting Account, i.e. stash, pre pandemic and it will continue to be a  major retirement crafting goal in the future.) Now I can make a variety for my next big donation. I will be trying a simpler pattern my sister uses to see if my machine can handle the pleats on that one. If so, then I will be faster.

I hope your day is full of health, joy, and wonder. Be excellent to each other, even if from a distance.


----------



## telracs

*wanders in and passes out baklava and greek easter bread*
i took a walk today and managed to get to the local greek bakery, then grabbed a few things at the grocery store.  a lot of people out and about, and while most are wearing masks, a lot of people are not keeping their distance.


----------



## mlewis78

Good afternoon!

Telracs, I saw a number of people without masks walking dogs on 10th Ave. yesterday. I'm not judging but can't help but wonder sometimes if they couldn't get a mask or they don't care.  I am so glad to have sunshine today.

I wish everyone well.


----------



## Josette

My hubby and I took an evening stroll, enjoying the "warmer" evening temperature.  We didn't see a soul but we still wore our masks.  

Happy Spring everyone!


----------



## loonlover

Welcome, Josette.

Good morning.

Lots of thunder, lightning and wind as a thunderstorm roared through late last night, dropping close to 2 inches of rain. It looks like today will be a nice day, however.

Nothing specific on the agenda for today. Shouldn't have to venture out anywhere.

Hope your day is a good one. Stay safe.


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Good Morning and Welcome Josette.

Sunny triple digits and wind today...

I went to the Post Office yesterday then decided to run into "town". I was surprised how much traffic there was. Gas was $1.79/gallon. The parking lot in Home Depot was full. Home Depot is "pet friendly", so people have turned it into a dog park...very annoying. The supermarket was not crowded and was well stocked. They made all the aisles one-way and have 6-foot marks on the floor. Excellent idea ! Took all the congestion out of the entire store. No line at the check out. Most people were wearing masks....about half were home made.

The desert is in full bloom and is breath-taking.

Have a good day. Take Care and be safe my Friends.


----------



## Jane917

A sunny day starting in the low 50s and heading to low 70s. I must get out for a walk today. Yesterday we had an unexpected visit to the vet with our 16 week old pup, Jovi. On Monday she apparently stepped in a hole or jumped off a wall and hurt her shoulder. She made a fuss for a while, then seemed better. Yesterday afternoon she started fussing again. A trip to the vet, X-rays, blood work, all confirmed that she probably pulled something. She is still plenty sore, but is now on inflammatories. This is her second month with pet insurance, and we are mighty glad we purchased it. The reimbursement we will get back from this one trip will cover most of this years premiums. 

Have a wonderful day!


----------



## Andra

I missed a whole day!
Good morning.  It was 62 and stormy when we got up this morning.  Ginger was very upset that there was thunder and lightning keeping her in the house.  She rousted both of us out around 9am for a walk since things cleared up.  It was really nice out and we only saw two people at a distance.  We don't wear the masks in the neighborhood since it is easy to maintain distance.  Anna, I'll try your suggestion on DH's mask.  I think I have ribbon in one of my boxes.
Nothing much to report from here, except that the governor is going to let our stay at home order expire tomorrow.  I don't know exactly what that will mean for us, but I expect it will be smart to keep practicing the social distancing thing for a while yet.
I have a meeting - gotta go.
Have a beautiful day and stay safe.


----------



## telracs

glad i went out yesterday as today is grey and gloomy.  got my godiva chocolate delivery yesterday, so i now have plenty of yummy snacks (chocolate from godiva and assorted gummies and caramels from sugarfina).  

as has been happening a lot, after a day out, my allergies are acting up and i'm sneezing and my eyes are tearing...


----------



## Andra

telracs said:


> as has been happening a lot, after a day out, my allergies are acting up and i'm sneezing and my eyes are tearing...


When I picked up prescriptions the last time, the pharmacist told me that my allergy eye drops are available over the counter now. I don't know if they would help you, but I can't do without them during cedar and oak pollen seasons. They are callled Pataday if you want to look into them.


----------



## telracs

Andra said:


> When I picked up prescriptions the last time, the pharmacist told me that my allergy eye drops are available over the counter now. I don't know if they would help you, but I can't do without them during cedar and oak pollen seasons. They are callled Pataday if you want to look into them.


thanks, but i'm not big on eye drops, they usually actually make my eyes tear more.
(yes, i'm weird)


----------



## Annalog

Andra, I remember seeing in one video how if the elastic is too short on a mask, try adding a rubber band to each side by looping it over the elastic and then pulling through itself to connect it. Then loop rubber band over ears instead. Worth a try if you don't find the ribbon.


----------



## Annalog

Good afternoon from southern Arizona. DH let me sleep late. We have been to Tucson to look at mom's house for the other garage remote that was there 20 years ago when DH installed a used garage door opener that his parents had taken out when they installed a new one. They had gotten the original garage door opener from Sears in 1977. It is still working fine at my mom's house but the switch on the remote is now broken. We did not find the spare. I suspect that it broke and mom was using the spare.

Now I will be looking for how to repair the remote if we cannot find a replacement.

I hope your day is full of health, joy, and wonder. Be excellent to each other, even if from a distance.


----------



## loonlover

Good morning.

We are to have abundant sunshine today with a high around 77. I'll take it.

II has PT today; otherwise not much going on. He did spend some time out in his shop yesterday. A good thing as he hasn't been inclined to do that since quite a while before the surgery.

Nothing else on the agenda. I've been enjoying all the birds at the feeders this spring. There are still quite a few goldfinch hanging around and the indigo buntings and rose-breasted grosbeaks are making their annual appearance. A few days ago a summer tanager visited. That was the first time I'd seen one of those in our yard. 

Hope your day goes well. Stay safe.


----------



## Andra

Good morning.  It's a nippy 56 here in Central Texas.  It's already a little sunny and we are heading to the mid 80s again.
I am dragging today.  My fitbit claims I got over 7.5 hours of sleep last night, but I am pretty sure I was waking up every couple of hours...  So I don't feel very rested.  So far my day is pretty light on meetings, so that's a good thing.  Maybe I can grab a cat nap at lunchtime.
Thanks for the additional suggestion for DH's masks, Anna.  I think he said something about getting his sewing machine out over the weekend to see what he can do.  He is much better at patterns than I am, so maybe he can either fix one that we have or make one himself.  I have trouble with my sewing machine now because of my eyes and glasses.  I can't get it the right distance away so my glasses work, but I also can't get close enough to use it without them...  I am afraid that this year's visit to the eye doctor is going to make me go to bifocals.
Have a wonderful day and stay safe.


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Good Morning

Partly cloudy 90s in the desert today. I have a few outdoor projects and a trip to the Post Office and Dump planned for this morning, then Napcatcatnappin' this afternoon.

Today I celebrate 31 years without a drink or cigarette. Of course I do not celebrate the 50+ pounds I have gained.....giggle

I hope everyone is doing well...Be Safe my Friends


----------



## loonlover

Good morning.

I woke up way too early this morning, but decided there was no reason to stay in bed, just looking at the ceiling and trying not to disturb II so I finally got up about 5:20. That doesn't mean I dove into the day by accomplishing anything.

Today's allergy shot is the last one of getting them twice a week. Maintenance mode will mean only getting stuck every 2 weeks. Progress, but I don't see the allergist or get re-tested until December.

Nothing else specific planned for the day. 

Be good to yourself and enjoy the day. Stay safe.


----------



## Andra

Happy Friday!  This has been a long week.
It's 64 in Austin right now and we are going to end up in the 80s later today.
I am planning to go back to the office at least a few days next week.  We are getting into more complex testing of the platform we want to use for May's Commission Meeting, and I just can't do that from the house.  There are too many distractions and with both of us working from home, the network is not as stable as I'd like.
I can't believe it's May...

Have a wonderful day and stay safe.


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Good Morning

Lovely, sunny, breezy 80s in the desert. I plan to do some wandering with my camera.

Those of you working from home, don't forget to shut down early for the three o'clock office party !!

Hope everyone is doing well this weekend....
....Stay Safe. My Friends


----------



## Annalog

Good afternoon from sunny, hot, and windy Arizona.

The remote had a broken spring on the brass piece for the momentary contact for the push button. DH replaced that by bypassing the button and broken switch with an Alco switch from his model railroad parts. We took it to mom's house this morning to test. It is still not working. DH then tried a direct manual contact. Still not working. It appears that when the original brass spring broke there was a short and a component on the circuit board burned out. At least at two wired switches inside the garage work. Those can be used until either an alternate remote is found or the entire garage door opener is replaced. That last option would need to wait until the house is officially sold as it would make no sense to replace the garage door opener if the entire garage is to be remodeled.

My nephew and his family should be arriving late tonight from Las Vegas. We will be back there in the morning to help unload the U-Haul.

Yesterday I made a few masks using the pattern that my sister uses. It is simple and has an opening for adding a filter. My sister modified the pattern slightly to have a different fabric on the inside than outside. That modification also makes it easy to add a non-woven inner layer. It is pleated but my machine did okay. I will make a few today using quilting cotton instead of the heavier cotton for the outer layer. If that goes faster, then this is the style that I am switching to for large quantity donations for donations that don't request specific patterns.

I hope your day is full of health, joy, and wonder. Be excellent to each other, even if from a distance.


----------



## loonlover

Good morning.

We'll be in the 80s today with fair skies. 

Little household chores to be done today, but no major plans. That seems to be the pattern of our days at the moment. It will really be strange not to be busy at the arena this month. Graduations always meant a busy couple of weeks in past years.

Hope your weekend is a good one. Stay safe.


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Good Morning

Another beautiful desert day to work outside. I hope to finish a major landscaping job today.

I choked up reading LL's post...the kids are not going to get their graduation ceremonies this year.....that is awful !! I hope parents and teachers will be able to come up with something special to recognize student's achievement. It is so important to walk across that stage after four years of hard work.

Have a fun and safe weekend my friends


----------



## Annalog

Good morning from southern Arizona.

Our nephew said "Thank you for the offer but stay home." He said that since he was able to load the U-Haul all by himself, he could unload it without help. I phoned my sister this morning to verify and heard that he hadn't started unloading yet but that high speed internet had just been installed and my nephew was setting up the kids tablets so that they could do their school work. Apparently their teachers said that since all school work was online, the girls could finish their school year at their current school. 

My sewing machine really doesn't like pleats. I needed to adjust my machine again yesterday after starting on the new masks but before I even got to the pleats. After the adjustment, I was able to finish the masks. Hopefully I will be able to get through today without more machine adjustments. I will see how many I can finish by noon on Monday. Then I will head to the Post Office.

I hope your day is full of health, joy, and wonder. Be excellent to each other, even if from a distance.


----------



## loonlover

Good morning.

We're to be in the 80s again today, but it will still be dry. 

Have a peaceful Sunday. Stay safe.


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Good Morning

We have a beautiful Spring day on queue. (The windshield wipers I ordered 6 months ago arrived yesterday....so we will not see rain for the next ten months ! Ha !)

I have been doing alot of heavy lifting and digging the past two days and am a bit sore, so I think I will take it easy today...maybe go hunting wildflowers with my camera.

I hope everyone is doing well and being safe.


----------



## Annalog

Good morning from sunny southern Arizona. It is currently 79°F and headed to 96°F. A few days ago, in Tucson, the ice broke on the Santa Cruz river (100°F). It has cooled down a bit from then.

More mask sewing today. Slow going with fiddly machine issues. I now need to use receipt paper under the ends of the 3/8" ties as my machine is hungry and tries to eat them. (The center section of the plate is bent.) Back stitch is once again occasionally unreliable. I am going to deal with it when I am done sewing thick pleats. Even with the delays, these masks are faster to sew.

I hope your day is full of health, joy, and wonder. Be excellent to each other, even if from a distance.


----------



## Jane917

Annalog said:


> Good morning from sunny southern Arizona. It is currently 79°F and headed to 96°F. A few days ago, in Tucson, the ice broke on the Santa Cruz river (100°F). It has cooled down a bit from then.
> 
> More mask sewing today. Slow going with fiddly machine issues. I now need to use receipt paper under the ends of the 3/8" ties as my machine is hungry and tries to eat them. (The center section of the plate is bent.) Back stitch is once again occasionally unreliable. I am going to deal with it when I am done sewing thick pleats. Even with the delays, these masks are faster to sew.
> 
> I hope your day is full of health, joy, and wonder. Be excellent to each other, even if from a distance.


As I read your post, I wondered if you have a set of hump jumpers. They came with my machine, but are available on the market. It helps sew along when one edge is higher or lower than the next. Hard to explain. My Bernina sews like butter through several layers and I have never had to use them. If I did need to use them I would probably try my walking foot first, then the hump jumpers.


----------



## Annalog

Jane917 said:


> As I read your post, I wondered if you have a set of hump jumpers. They came with my machine, but are available on the market. It helps sew along when one edge is higher or lower than the next. Hard to explain. My Bernina sews like butter through several layers and I have never had to use them. If I did need to use them I would probably try my walking foot first, then the hump jumpers.


No, my machine doesn't have hump jumpers but I suspect that I made something this morning that may be equivalent. I took some inch wide double fold binding that I then folded back and forth a few times and clipped it. I am using these as supports at the beginning and end under my presser foot to level it. This is helping a lot. Back stitch I am turning the wheel by hand. With these, sewing is going much faster. I have a walking foot but what I am sewing is actually easier without it due to lack of space.


----------



## loonlover

Good morning.

Warm already with an expected high of around 84 and a very slight chance of a thunderstorm overnight.

II has PT this afternoon, then works tonight. It is one of only 3 he's scheduled for this month.

Re graduations, schools are hoping they might be allowed to have some sort of ceremony in July at another venue in the area. One (a very small school) is being creative, by having the graduates drive through the school grounds, get  out of their car to get their diploma and have a picture taken in their cap and gown. It will be streamed for relatives to watch as no one will be allowed to stand along the parade route. Graduates and their chosen family member(s) will be the only ones allowed in the vehicles. 

I'm going to be calling our insurance agent later this morning. Received the tag renewal notice on one of the vehicles and it shows us not having a record of current insurance. Aarg! We just received the new proof of insurance cards and the renewed policy last week. The tags don't expire until the end of June, but it would not be good if one of us were stopped. Also, the notification of no insurance is being expedited to law enforcement now so we don't want to take any chances.

A little housework on my agenda for the day.

Have a good day and stay safe.


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Good Morning

Sunny 80s in the desert. No special plans, just being grateful for what I have as we going through these awful times....so many are in terrible and frightening conditions....

Be safe my friends


----------



## Annalog

Good morning from sunny southern Arizona. 

Same plans as usual with a trip to the Post Office added.

I hope your day is full of health, joy, and wonder. Be excellent to each other, even if from a distance.


----------



## mlewis78

Good morning. Hope you are all well.

Friday I called my doctor and got a teleconference appointment. This because my left ear has been feeling stuffy for weeks and aching recently. She prescribed an antibiotic pill and ear drops. I will have the last pill later today. Stayed in the past three days, despite the great weather we had here (79 on Sunday). It was nice to open the windows and let in the warm air. This morning it is 46 and will go up to high of 62. Of course our heat has not come on today. Once we get a little warm weather the landlord tries to get away with giving no more heat. But it isn't really cold inside yet.

Wishing everyone a good day.


----------



## loonlover

Good morning.

We will be slightly cooler than yesterday with an expected high of 77 and sunshine eventually. At least the thunderstorms missed us.

What I get done today depends on whether II tries to get a little sleep this morning. Apparently his night at the arena was uneventful. He doesn't work for the next couple of weeks so now we need to make ourselves get some things done outside. 

Hope everyone has a good day. I realize that is easier some days than others. Stay safe.


----------



## Annalog

Good morning from sunny southern Arizona.

Mlewis, I hope that you are feeling much better today.

Yesterday, after mailing my first batch of masks to the Navajo Department of Health, I saw a post from the Maricopa County Department of Health listing what they would and could not accept as donations. One thing that the Maricopa County would not accept was fabric masks. There were two comments complaining about this. I don't understand some people sometimes. To the first one, the Maricopa County Department of Health identified a couple places that would accept fabric masks as donations. I added a separate comment saying that if someone had made masks to donate, they could send them to the Navajo Nation and provided their Official Navajo Nation COVID-19 Relief Fund link. However, someone else liked my comment so I continue to believe that most people will continue to help others in need when they are able to do so.

I hope your day is full of health, joy, and wonder. Be excellent to each other, even if from a distance.


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Good Morning and Happy Cinco de Mayo









Sunny, Breezy 90s in the desert....purrrfect !!










...social distancing is no problem here !

Keep Well and Safe, My Friends


----------



## Andra

Good morning.  I think I lost a few days...  It's 62 and sunny in Central Texas this morning after a "cold" front came through yesterday.
I had to go up to the office for a test meeting yesterday morning.  It was really weird to get up and drive across town after four weeks of working from home.  But it was nice to get out for a bit.  Our test went well and showed a few places where we need more clarification on process and more practice before May 20th.
That also caused me to get confused - I thought yesterday was Monday.  Just go with my cousin's theory - "It's Blursday."
Stay safe.


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Good Morning

I stayed outside most of the night as the temperature was perfect with a Full Moon and a Meteor Shower. Delightful, but I did not sleep much....so I suspect today will mostly be Napcatcatnappin'

Keep Well and Safe, My Friends


Andra: "Blursday"...I like that ! I would also like to drive in Austin while there is little or no traffic...grin


----------



## loonlover

Good morning.

Missed yesterday as II had an early morning medical appointment. Now we have to wait to hear to from the doctor for the results of the stress test. 

The weather looks good today with sunny skies and a high of 73. But we have the potential for an more than of inch of rainfall overnight. But it least the rain will fall while I am asleep.

Today will probably be II's last PT session. At least his therapist thinks the doctor will release him when after next Monday's visit. 

We tried Chick-Fil-A's Chicken Parmesan meal kit Tuesday. It was easy to fix and pretty tasty.

Hope everyone's staying as stress free as possible in these times. Some days it is easier than others. Stay safe.


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Good Morning

Sunny, breezy 90s in the desert

We have had a blessed event at the Lighthouse Ranch;
MommaCat (Patches) who has been waddling around very pregnant for a while, showed up at breakfast very skinny. She will raise them in private somewhere for about 5 weeks, then bring them to the porch and introduce them to their siblings and solid food.

Hope everyone is doing well.
Keep Safe my Friends.


----------



## telracs

60 and sunny in Brooklyn today.
i did my weekly walk to the grocery store today.  am calling this my protein run, because i picked up fried chicken, and jack daniels pulled beef and bbq brisket and a couple of pints of hummus.  (along with some TP and salad mixes....)


----------



## Annalog

Good afternoon from hot and sunny southern Arizona.

I am inside sewing masks as quickly as my machine will allow while DH is outside getting the large shed ready to jack up and move forward. He has it empty except for a few power tools. After we roll it forward, we will fill to raise the level a little less than half a foot and then completely pave the area before moving it part way back. Currently only the area under the supports had pavers and the rest is filled with rodent tunnels. Those will be compressed. The shed will end up about four feet further south than it is currently. We hope to be done before it decides to rain. If not, some work benches currently in the yard may end up under the awning.

I hope your day is full of health, joy, and wonder. Be excellent to each other, even if from a distance.


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Good Morning

I had trouble sleeping, so am up and about early. I need to do some deep cleaning of carpets and floors, do laundry, etc...The weather is so lovely, I will spend time outside before it gets too hot, then the chores followed by an early nap.

Hope everyone is doing well.....be safe, my Friends


----------



## loonlover

Good morning.

It sounds like the thunderstorm has moved on. It is still raining, though, and is still too dark to see the rain gauge to know how much of that predicted inch of rain actually fell. It should be nice later with some sunshine and a high around 63.

We're heading to Trader Joe's this morning and did go ahead and schedule haircuts this afternoon. I did a pickup order at Walmart yesterday while II had PT so once we've made the trip this morning, we should be good for several days. We've been bad this week and eaten take-out at least once every day so I have to get the brain working on meals for next week.

Hope your day goes well. Stay safe.


----------



## Annalog

Good afternoon from southern Arizona.

DH decided to not move the two work benches but to cover the one that he inherited from his dad with a tarp. (Of course, as soon as he covered it, it stopped raining.) The other one was an old office workstation and a bit more waterproof. The entire shed is now up on rollers (8 foot logs sold as fence posts that we bought about 20 years ago but that we use as fence rails between fence posts made of cement blocks stood on end). We can currently roll the shed forward about 8 inches at a time before we have to put in a couple more logs before a couple other logs roll off their 16 inch long supports. Then those two logs get moved to the next support. DH uses a long metal bar as a lever to move the shed a few inches while I push and then hold it from rolling back. It is a good break from sewing masks, at least until it gets too hot outside. 

Update: We have moved the 14' x 12' shed 7 feet forward so far. We have another 5 or 6 feet to go before we can prep the area under the shed. However we only have another 4 feet paved in front of the shed before there is a couple foot drop off. He is currently digging out the old support blocks while I am back to sewing until the next shed moving session. About half of the top rails of our front fence is under the shed. 

For the past few days, DH has been drinking ice water about as fast as the ice maker can make ice. He fills a 40 ounce plastic Subway cup with ice, adds water, lid, and straw first thing in the morning and goes outside. I check just before lunch and refill the cup. I can sometimes get him to break to eat. I refill the cup a couple more times in the afternoon. The ice bin is usually empty by then. 

I hope your day is full of health, joy, and wonder. Be excellent to each other, even if from a distance.


----------



## loonlover

Good morning.

43 degrees with an expected high of 68 and there will be lots of sunshine so the yard will get dried out a bit. I didn't get to see how much rain fell Thursday night as the rain gauge fell off the fence before I got it checked. It has been reinstalled using longer screws. 

It is Saturday - not much planned except some laundry. Haircuts went well and our barber was able to cut our hair while we were wearing our masks. Only one customer in the shop at a time unless you are family members or rode in the same car. Everyone seemed to be following the guidelines laid out by the governor. I'm not sure we will ever feel as safe as we once did dealing with the routine of life, however. We were at Trader Joe's during seniors hour and they were enforcing it. We left right as that hour ended and there were probably 15-20 people lined up waiting to get in. When we went in a store employee had told the person just ahead of us (obviously not 60) that the time slot was reserved for those over 60 so she turned around and went back to her car. I'm assuming he was also counting the people as they went in. It was busy, but easy to follow social distancing guidelines. 

Hope your day goes well. Stay safe.


----------



## Annalog

Good morning from southern Arizona.

Well, the shed is staying put until we get the truck into the back yard to pull it the rest of the way. The ground is too soft for the lever to get purchase. There should be just enough room for this new plan to work.

Meanwhile, I am sewing.

I hope your day is full of health, joy, and wonder. Be excellent to each other, even if from a distance.


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Good Morning

Sunny 90s with high winds on the way. I have to do some indoor hunting today. This time of the year when the temperature starts hitting triple digits, several multi-legged creatures feel they can move in with me....when I built this house, we made an agreement; I would not disturb their homes or kill them, but if they come inside, THEY DIE !

Nevada's governor has released the plan for phase 1 of reopening the State. Very slow and reasonable (with which I agree). Obviously, Casinos and Arenas are staying closed. Nevada's economy is based on gaming and culinary industries, therefore our workers and their families are hit hard.

Hope everyone is doing well. Be safe my Friends


----------



## Annalog

Good late morning. I was sewing when DH's truck went driving past the window, headed for the side gate. By the time I got outside,  he was through the gate. I directed him to help avoid the barrel cactus an the fence but he is currently stopped by tree branches. He needs to cut three more branch stubs before he can continue. However the barrel cactus is safe.

Update: The truck is in position to move the shed. Small dents on truck from branch stub. Small dent in awning downspout from truck rear view mirror. Plants and septic tank are safe.

Next update: DH used the truck to pull the shed about 4 more feet forward. Now he has decided to lay another  4 feet of pavers in front of the shed. That will probably take a few days.


----------



## loonlover

Good morning and Happy Mother's Day.

I plan on spending a quiet day (nothing new about that). Will probably talk to at least one of the sons.

Have a peaceful Sunday and stay safe.


----------



## NapCat (retired)




----------



## Annalog

Happy Mother's Day from southern Arizona. It will is predicted to only get to 88°F today!

This is my first Mother's Day without my mom. I will honor and celebrate her by being the person she and Dad raised me to be. My daughter has already sent me a SnapChat video. 

Today I will be sewing more masks and DH will be laying pavers prior to moving the shed forward four more feet so that the area where he shed was can be laid with pavers. Then the shed will be moved back and we can get the truck out of the back yard. We are definitely keeping busy.

I hope your day is full of health, joy, and wonder. Be excellent to each other, even if from a distance.


----------



## loonlover

Good morning.

Looks like fair weather for the day with showers moving in overnight.

II sees the surgeon this morning. We're anticipating he will be released from care with a follow-up visit either 6 or 12 months from now. I don't plan on going with him today as any instructions should be straight forward. Most of the time I go just to bring a second set of ears to hear those instructions.

Otherwise, just same old, same old, as to what we get ourselves up to for the rest of the day. I did have a nice visit with both sons yesterday.

Make your day a good one while staying safe.


----------



## Andra

Good morning.  It was 57 when I got up this morning.  I am back in the office most of the week trying to get ready for our big meeting next week.  It's nice to be back at my desk at the office.  My desk at home is starting to get set up really well; I am just more comfortable up here for some reason.
We had to make a grocery store run this weekend.  There were more people in the store - and some families were back to bringing the whole crew - but it was still pretty easy to stay away from other people.  DH and Ginger waited in the truck while I went inside.  I need to run through an HEB on the way home to see if I can find my sugar Dr Peppers...  They are the only ones who carry it locally and their stock has been pretty erratic.
I have an appointment for a haircut tomorrow.  Not sure how she is going to cut my hair if I have a mask on, but I guess she will figure it out.
Stay safe.


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Good Morning

Sunny 80s and very windy in the desert.

I made a "Town Run" yesterday. Gas was $1.75/gallon and the store was not crowded and was well stocked. About half the people were wearing masks and no one was wearing gloves. The staff of course was wearing full PPE and once again I was so impressed with the wonderful job they are doing. There was a full army of young folks with carts full of cleaning and disinfecting supplies constantly cleaning all surfaces....looked sort of like the "Scrubbing Bubbles" commercial.










Today I have to fix a section of drip line that has stopped flowing. I know what and where the problem is.....but it is going to take a fair amount of vulgarity and personal injury to get to it.....

Hope everyone's week is off to a good start.
Be Safe, My Friends


----------



## loonlover

Andra said:


> I have an appointment for a haircut tomorrow. Not sure how she is going to cut my hair if I have a mask on, but I guess she will figure it out.


Our barber did a really good job on both of us while we were wearing our masks. I was impressed.


----------



## Annalog

Good morning from southern Arizona.

I trimmed a couple inches of split ends off the end of my ponytail.

I am off to see if I can find any thin elastic for my sister to make masks for her son who just moved back to Tucson. He can't wear masks with ties at work due to machinery hazards. He only has one with elastic and it is only a single layer of fabric. I a m combining the search with my other shopping needs that I had been putting off.

When I get home will probably be shed moving time followed by mask making.

I hope your day is full of health, joy, and wonder. Be excellent to each other, even if from a distance.


----------



## loonlover

Good morning.

We will be much cooler today with a predicted high of 59. Gloomy skies with some rain possible.

II's report from the doctor was good. They want to see him again in 3 months but said it would be very difficult for him to damage that shoulder. 

No definite plans for the day. I was organized for once and remembered to get items out of the freezer for all 3 meals. 

Hope your day goes well. Stay safe.


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Good Morning

Another sunny and windy day in the desert, but quite a bit cooler in the 80s. My irrigation repair went smoothly yesterday and it was not necessary for me to scare the kitties with foul language....

No special plans, just putzin'

Hope everyone has a good day.
Be careful, my Friends


----------



## Annalog

Good morning from southern Arizona.

Yesterday we moved the shed as far forward as it needs to go. The back of the shed is now a foot in front of where the front of the shed was. DH has started burying 8x8x16 blocks level and in line with the floor joists of the shed. Then he will fill and level the ground in between and cover the entire area with pavers. Take that pesky rodents! Then we roll the shed back to be even with the old coop. This will have the shed four feet ahead of where it was. The trees behind it will no longer scrape the roof and there will be room to put in a lower paved area big enough for a picnic table in the shade of the trees and on the north side of the shed. 

I hope to finish enough masks to mail today.

I hope your day is full of health, joy, and wonder. Be excellent to each other, even if from a distance. Remember to be excellent to yourself as well.


----------



## telracs

nice day today.  got up early(ish) to go to the grocery store.  when i got down by the elevator, i saw that my hint water order had arrived, so i didn't have to pick water up at the store!  Most of today's shopping was non-essential snacky stuff (i did get some meat and potatoes). in other good news, as i was walking to the store, i saw that the sushi place i like has reopened for take out.  

and then later today, my sugarfina candy order arrived, so i am REALLY set for sweets.


----------



## loonlover

Good morning.

Our high is to be in the 80s today. Guess the yard will dry out quickly from the rain that fell yesterday.

We ventured out yesterday to buy a couple of greeting cards. I had been making do with what I had around here for a couple of things, but wanted a card for the occasion for a couple of events coming up. I bought the second anniversary card I looked at and the first birthday card I picked up. Just didn't want to handle very many items. I was wearing a mask as did the store clerks, but neither of the other customers had masks on. 

We need to pick up a prescription today; it will be through the drive-through. Otherwise, there are a couple of projects in the yard II mentioned he thought he could take care of now. The recovery from the shoulder replacement has certainly been much easier and much faster than we anticipated.

Have a good day. Stay safe.


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Good Morning

We had winds gusts up to 70 mph yesterday which scared the cats, but also put lots of dust in the air making for a spectacular sunset. Nice day on queue today.

I am off to the Clinic to pick up some medications, then to the Post Office. As long as the car is out and I have no reason to go to "town". I think I will do some off-roading on a Wildflower Hunt.

Hope everyone is Well and Happy.
Be safe my Friends


----------



## Annalog

Good morning from southern Arizona.

I mailed masks yesterday just in time for the package to make it onto the truck. Just a few minutes later and it wouldn't have gone until 4 PM today.

While I was on my Post Office trip, DH decided to use the truck to push the shed back three feet over the pavers he had laid so that he could take out the front 8x8x16 blocks to bury in the back. It is amazing how much faster this goes with soft ground. It also helps that he is now working on the north side of the shed instead of the south side.

After the shed is back in place, DH should have just enough time to build a requested piece of furniture for our daughter's birthday near the end of this month. Our current plan is to deliver it the weekend immediately after her birthday and hopefully spend a couple nights there. Our daughter doesn't know this yet. We will verify with her whether this will be ok when we know that the gift will be finished in time. Everything will be dependent on household health status and her approval.

After I finish the dozen more masks currently cut out and send them, my next project will be making masks specifically for the weekend trip to our daughter's house. Those masks will be specifically designed for generating smiles. They will be silly but functional. 

I hope your day is full of health, joy, and wonder. Be excellent to each other, even if from a distance. Remember to be excellent to yourself as well.


----------



## Andra

Good morning.  We had some ugly weather in Central Texas yesterday, but the tornadoes were not very close to my house.  It's cooler and still cloudy today.  We continue to practice our meeting.  I will be very glad when they gavel out on Thursday.  One way or the other it will be over then.
I had to hold my mask when my hair stylist cut around my ears because she uses a razor and didn't want to accidentally cut the straps.  It is nice to have my hair out of my eyes again.
Stay safe!


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Good Morning

"Nippy" morning in the desert (54) and only headed to low 80s.

Oleander, Mimosa, Chitalpa, Red Yucca have blossomed together and all have "Hummer-Happy" nectar. So I have dozens of hummingbirds around the house. If you sit quietly with a hose on fine spray, they will hover in the water for a bath....Too Kool !!

No special plans....Me and the cats are just going to enjoy the day outside.

Keep Happy and Safe, My Friends


----------



## loonlover

Good morning.

62 degrees heading to 83 with a slight chance of a pop-up thundershower this afternoon.

Most of my lilac bush died this spring. It had started leafing out and had lots of buds, then they shriveled up. So, yesterday we cut out all of the dead canes but did leave the new ones from last year. It is a little scraggly looking, but we decided to see what it does. We still think part of the problem was too much rain. I can't remember when we planted it. 

Errands to run - prescriptions and bird seed to pick up. At least, I hope I get the notification that TSC has the bird seed I use in stock. We'll do the drive through at the pharmacy and have TSC bring the order to the car. Guess I could get used to that, although II always likes wandering around in the store just to see what he can find. Not comfortable doing that right now, though. We will probably support a food place while we're out. 

Have a good day. Stay safe.


----------



## Annalog

Good morning from southern Arizona.

My mom passed away a year ago today. Yesterday I set out my special items to wear today: owl hair bun cover that my mom requested that I make for myself, and a T-shirt with image drawn by my niece with imagery representing mom (roadrunner), dad (phainopepla), my brother (stuffed monkey he gave mom before cancer surgery), and togetherness (cristate saguaro). I will be working in the garden, sewing masks, and thinking about mom, dad, and my brother. DH and I will probably push the shed to its final location.

I hope your day is full of health, joy, and wonder. Be excellent to each other, even if from a distance. Remember to be excellent to yourself as well.


----------



## loonlover

Good morning.

We'll be warm again today at 83 but it looks like the rain will get here later than expected. 

II works tonight, then will be off for a couple of weeks. As usual, not much in the plans today. Errands yesterday went smoothly; brought barbecue home for lunch which meant supper didn't have to require a major effort. 

Hope your day goes well. Stay safe.


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Good Morning

Beautiful desert sunrise to be followed by a beautiful day. Dare I wash the car and windows ??

Hope everyone is doing well and being safe


----------



## Annalog

Good morning from southern Arizona.

We moved the shed to what we hoped would be its final location. DH moved the truck to be ready to remove from the back yard. However, while trying to remove one of the logs used as rollers (our fence rails), the shed decided to roll and pivot. This meant that we would need the truck again to move the shed. DH got the truck close to the correct position. He hopped out of the truck to check but forgot to put it in park.   The truck started forward and hit an awning support before DH could get back in and stop it. Fortunately that was the only damage done.

Today we will try to correct the position and lower it to sit on the pavers.

I hope your day is full of health, joy, and wonder. Be excellent to each other, even if from a distance. Remember to be excellent to yourself as well.


----------



## Andra

Happy Friday!
I've been at the office the last several mornings running mock meetings to practice for next week's real Commission Meeting.
I am ready for it to be over.
Take care everyone.


----------



## loonlover

Good morning.

70 degrees with some rain expected for the next couple of days.

Enjoy your day. Stay safe.


----------



## Annalog

Good morning from southern Arizona.

The shed has landed on the pavers. Yesterday morning Raymond decided that the best thing to do was to park the truck backed up against the one corner of the shed that was still in the correct position and use the lever on the opposite corner to move the shed back to where it belonged. That worked! Then he got supports under all four corners. Then I used the lever at a spot closest to a roller that needed to be removed and Raymond removed the roller. We then moved to the next roller and repeated the process. Raymond was able to use a hydraulic jack in the back to lift the shed and get the back corner supports out. Then I used the lever near one front corner support so Raymond could remove it. Then Raymond used the lever by the final corner support so that I could remove it.  Finally, Raymond lowered the final shed corner. We were done with that stage of the project. Raymond and I got one workbench into the shed and stopped for lunch. After lunch the other work bench went in and Raymond started moving the rest of his stuff back in. 🙂 Not too bad for a couple 66 and 67. 😉

I sent more masks to the Navajo Nation yesterday. I  was able to fit 22 into the large flexible envelope. Once again I  arrived at the post office with just a few minutes to spare. 

I am hoping to take it easy today.

I hope your day is full of health, joy, and wonder. Be excellent to each other, even if from a distance. Remember to be excellent to yourself as well.


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Good Morning

I could not sleep last night (Trying to solve the world's problems...sigh) so I made a pot of coffee and went outside. The temperature was just right with crystal clear starry skies and so quiet you could hear the insects crunching in the undergrowth.










After a few hours, I remembered that there is a Power much greater than me taking care of things.

Hope everyone is having a healthy and safe weekend.

Be careful, my Friends


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Good Morning

Partly cloudy with 50 mph winds in the desert. (remember the windows I was going to wash ?) Obviously an indoor day.

Hope everyone is doing well.
Be Safe my Friends


----------



## loonlover

Good morning.

There is at least 3 inches in the rain gauge this morning with more to come later this morning. I am looking forward to drying out for a few days.

Nothing specific planned for today. I'd love to go out for breakfast, but not quite comfortable with the idea yet.

Hope your Sunday is peaceful. Stay safe.


----------



## Annalog

Good morning from southern Arizona. 

Not only did I take it easy yesterday, I took a three hour nap instead of having lunch.  Meanwhile, DH took the evaporative cooler that used to be on the chicken coop and put it on the west end of the shed. It will be a welcome addition in the summer heat after the water and electricity are hooked up. 

While fixing dinner last night I found some potatoes that had sprouted. Those are getting planted this morning. 

I hope your day is full of health, joy, and wonder. Be excellent to each other, even if from a distance. Remember to be excellent to yourself as well.


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Good Morning

Another very windy day in the desert....beautiful sunrise, but going outside is like walking in front of a sand-blaster.

Happy Monday...I hope everyone's week is off to a good start.

Keep Well and Safe, my Friends


----------



## loonlover

Good morning.

Looks like a nice day in store with sunny skies and a high of around 80. That should allow the yard to dry some after the 3 1/4 inches that fell this weekend. We were planning on trying to do some work around the bird feeders today, but it will probably be too wet to do anything before tomorrow. Yesterday morning I sunk in 3-4 inches one of the places where I stepped near them.

Not sure what else we might get up to today. Tomorrow will be my first maintenance allergy shot preceded by a pickup order at Kroger. It is a good thing they allow you to modify orders after placing them as I always think of something else I need.  

Hope your week is off to a good start. Stay safe.


----------



## Andra

Good morning.  It's 65 and sunny here today.  We are heading to highs in the 90s all week.
Yesterday we pulled the travel trailer to McKinney Falls SP so I can stay near the office during the craziness of this week.  We had to get creative to get it level and I'm not sure exactly how we are going to get it back on the truck - but that's a worry for Friday.  We also discovered one of the slide seals that was replaced during the last large maintenance has slipped  off the track again.  Sigh.  I know Jayco is a good brand, but we didn't get one that was put together worth a darn.  I'm going to think really hard about switching brands if there is a next time purchasing a trailer.
Stay safe.


----------



## Annalog

Good morning from southern Arizona.

I spent yesterday sorting through boxes of craft supplies and emptied three totes. One is ready to be filled with costumes as I sort through costume totes today to get them more organized. The craft/cutting table is filled with fabric from the emptied and consolidated craft totes from yesterday. Then I will start on masks again. Some personal masks will be made to go with the costumes for an upcoming activity.

I hope your day is full of health, joy, and wonder. Be excellent to each other, even if from a distance. Remember to be excellent to yourself as well.


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Good Morning

Brrr...Me and the cats had breakfast on the deck at 47 degrees with high wind.....this is the fourth day of wind around 50 mph (Honest ! I only washed four windows !) We could get some rain later.....I may have to do some Napcatcatnappin' next to the fireplace.

Hope everyone is doing well.

Be safe my Friends


----------



## loonlover

Good morning.

53 degrees heading to 78 with sunny skies. 

We tried combining errands yesterday - made it to a regional grocery that carries the salad dressing I prefer. We were able to buy that and some meat. Made the stop at Kroger for the pickup order followed by my allergy injection. 5 minutes after we arrived home, CVS sent a text stating a prescription was ready. So, I ended up making another trip. Sometimes you can't win. 

Maybe some yard work today, maybe not. I really need to be more willing to plan the day so things actually get done.

Have a good one. Stay safe.


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Good Morning

40 degrees !...but the wind has stopped. New snow on the mountains on May 20th ! Good Grief...

No special plans...

Keep Well and Safe, my Friends


----------



## Annalog

Good afternoon from southern Arizona. It has been hot and windy here.

Day before yesterday DH finished building the long narrow table to go behind one side of our daughter's sofa between it and the wall. I will be the one to do the sanding, staining, and finishing after he gets the cooler working. We still need to choose an outlet/USB desktop power grommet to add to the center of the table. The main purpose of the table will be charging electronics, as well as holding food and drinks. DH needs to find a quad junction box before he can finish adding electricity to the shed so that we can use the cooler he added. Therefore, we are headed to Tucson tomorrow to go to Home Depot as today we checked all the places in Benson (Ace Hardware, Walmart, Tractor Supply, and the lumber yard) with limited success. We will also stop at PetSmart to get our favorite kitty litter, Dr. Elsey's Precious Cay Ultra Unscented Clumping Clay Cat Litter, Multi-cat Strength, in the 40 pound bag. 

Next weekend we will take the table to our daughter's house as a slightly late birthday present. We are planning on staying the weekend. We will be expanding our exposure bubble temporarily but our daughter and granddaughters have about the same risk tolerance as we do. I will be making extra masks for us so that we can be masked all day, each day, if it seems appropriate. These masks will be more fun than most of the ones I make. I am going to attempt ones that look like faces, characters, or animals.

I hope your day is full of health, joy, and wonder. Be excellent to each other, even if from a distance. Remember to be excellent to yourself as well.


----------



## loonlover

Good morning.

It looks like another nice day in store with the slight possibility of a thunderstorm overnight.

Mowing on the agenda today. Hoping II will be able to do some trimming while I mow. I feel like I look like the eccentric old lady now while mowing in my rubber boots. But I will do whatever it takes to not encounter another fire ant.

Hope your day goes well. Stay safe.


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Good Morning

Beautiful sunny day in the 80s with a light breeze. I am off to "town" to get basic supplies then scramble back home. I have to stop reading the news....not sure what scares me the most now....global killer virus or absolutely insane people.

Keep Well and Safe


----------



## Annalog

Good morning from sunny southern Arizona.

We ended up going to Tucson yesterday to get the needed electrical supplies. I went in PetSmart to get the kitty litter which was on sale (buy two 40 pound bags and save $4!). I drove back to the neighboring Home Depot to stand in line to get in to join DH. We got the rest of the supplies. So, DH is wiring the shed today.

Creative mask making for me until it is cool enough to sand and stain.

I hope your day is full of health, joy, and wonder. Be excellent to each other, even if from a distance. Remember to be excellent to yourself as well.


----------



## mlewis78

Good Morning. 

55/sunny now, going up to 73 possibly and will cloud up during the afternoon. I haven't been out at all since Tuesday. Saturday I foolishly injured my upper right arm by walking up to Fairway, forgetting my shopping bags and carrying two plastic bags home with my hands (a no-no for me) from 74th St. to 56th St. The bags were not that heavy but the distance and carrying with hands did me in. Sore on Sunday but figured I'd be well by Monday. No. Tonight I used a heating pad on it. 

Also used the heating pad for my sore ear. I still have an ear infection or something after two rounds of antibiotics from phone calls with internist. I have an appointment with ear nose throat doctor Tuesday afternoon. I made the appointment Tuesday. It will be in person, which is something these days in NYC. My doctor referred me to an ENT practice that doesn't take my insurance. Had to ask around and search internet to find the one I'm going to. Online reviews say she treats opera singers. 

Hope you all have a nice, safe day.


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Good Morning

Beautiful sunrise in the desert...we are expecting partly cloudy 80s, but the wind is back...40+ mph. I drove into "town" yesterday around mid-morning. Gas is $1.97/gal. Both grocery stores were well stocked, people were polite, and most were wearing masks. Other than employees, no one was wearing gloves. No check-out lines at either store.

Hope everyone is doing well (mlewis, take care of yourself and get well soon. When I work in cities I see a lot of folks using two-wheel shopping carts and even rolling suitcases to carry groceries...when your doctor is through with you, will you be able to sing us an Aria !? giggle)

Keep Safe, my Friends


----------



## loonlover

Good morning.

We're looking at the possibility of thunderstorms for 9 out of the next 10 days. Sure hope they have it wrong and glad we got the mowing done yesterday.

Mlewis, hope you get to feeling better.

We're fully stocked (probably overstocked) with groceries after our ventures out this week. Nothing on our agenda until the middle of next week. So surely I will get some things done inside the house.

Hope your day is a good one. Stay safe.


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Good Morning

We have a beautiful day in the 80s on queue and I have a couple of fun outdoor projects planned.

With health restrictions loosening up a bit, I hope you all have fun weekend plans....but please be careful and continue taking precautions.

Keep safe, my Friends


----------



## loonlover

Good morning.

It has been raining since 1:30 AM or so and will continue until mid-morning. Then we'll only have a slight possibility of a pop-up thunderstorm for the rest of today. Then we'll go back to a forecast of thunderstorms for the next 8 days. I do hope the forecast is not all that accurate this time around.

There isn't a lack of stuff we can find to do inside, however. But sometimes it is nice to have some sunshine coming in while doing those chores.

Hope you do have something fun/special planned for the weekend while continuing to be safe.


----------



## loonlover

Good morning.

We'll be warm today with an expected high of 88. A possibility of thunderstorms again this evening. 

I woke up way too early this morning (a little after four) so a nap may be in order this afternoon. Planning on making biscuits for breakfast. 

Have a peaceful Sunday. Stay safe.


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Good Morning

Sunny desert day in the 90s here. No special plans, just enjoying the day.

Hope everyone has a peaceful Sunday

Be safe my Friends


----------



## Annalog

Good morning from southern Arizona. 

I am still making masks but now I am sewing several for DH and myself so that we will have plenty for our trip next weekend to deliver my daughter's 40th birthday gift, as well as to spend some time with her and the granddaughters. My daughter and I will do a final family health update before we leave home but, as of now, we are all looking good. 

Yesterday afternoon, DH got the cooler working in the shed so I that I could start finishing the sofa table. Then he decided to clear the massive weeds, mostly green tumbleweeds, that had taken over the neglected vegetable garden. I went out to check on him and joined in on the garden cleanup. I focused on the planting beds while he worked on the aisles. I also harvested the peas and some carrots.  We had those for dinner, along with some chicken nuggets. We continued in the garden this morning. I focused on filling an end of a long bed with partly finished compost with the new compost material while DH focused on providing me with more weeds and some tree trimmings. Now it is nap time!

I hope your day is full of health, joy, and wonder. Be excellent to each other, even if from a distance. Remember to be excellent to yourself as well.


----------



## loonlover

Good morning.

We have a flash flood watch in effect until Wednesday afternoon. Doesn't make the next couple of days sound like much fun. 2-4 inches of rain predicted on very saturated ground.

Three day weekends don't have quite the same meaning as when we were working full time. I've had to remind myself this is one all weekend long. That may be partially due to my May routine of the past 13 years working graduations not occurring. You knew that marathon was over when Memorial Day weekend arrived.

Let's do remember the reason for the holiday. Stay safe.


----------



## NapCat (retired)

_Good Morning....
.....Don't Forget to Remember !!
_


----------



## Annalog

Good morning from southern Arizona. Remembering those no longer with us on this Memorial Day.

Sanding and staining today followed by mask making.

I hope your day is full of health, joy, and wonder. Be excellent to each other, even if from a distance. Remember to be excellent to yourself as well.


----------



## loonlover

Good morning.

Cloudy but it isn't supposed to rain much until early evening. Then there is a chance of rain overnight and for most of tomorrow. We still have a flash flood watch in effect until tomorrow evening.

Nothing specific on the agenda today.

Have a good day. Stay safe.


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Good Morning

Clear sunny skies will give us temperatures over 100 today and the rest of the week. 
I need to start mulching over the gardens and get a good coat of wax on the car.

Hope everyone is doing well.

Keep Safe my Friends


----------



## Annalog

Good morning from southern Arizona.

Staining went well so today gets the finish coat. Made a mask with t-shirt yarn in place of ties. It works for me. Now to test it on DH! So much faster if it works on him also.

I hope your day is full of health, joy, and wonder. Be excellent to each other, even if from a distance. Remember to be excellent to yourself as well.


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Good Morning

We reached 102 in the desert yesterday, could make it to 108 today....

The more important weather to watch today is Cape Canaveral, FL where SPACEX is standing by with the first US manned rocket since the Shuttle Fleet was grounded.










Weather is marginal with possible thunderstorms at launch time (1633 EST).

Meanwhile, everyone keep well and safe.


----------



## loonlover

Good morning.

We haven't received the amount of rain predicted. Yay! The flash flood watch no longer exists and only scattered and isolated thunderstorms predicted for another couple of days. Then some dry weather to look forward to.

I have a doctor's appointment in Hot Springs today. Should be an easy drive unless we run into one of those isolated thunderstorms. Our original plan had been to spend a couple of nights in Hot Springs but decided we weren't quite ready to stay in a hotel and figure out where to eat while not at home.

Hope your day goes well. Stay safe.


----------



## Andra

Good morning.  It's up to 71 here in Central Texas.  We've had cooler weather over night for a bit since we've had so much rain.  We have a chance of severe weather again this afternoon.
Our Commission Meeting went really well last week.  By the time we were finished, my brain was toast...  I can't remember the last time I've had to learn so much so quickly and in a very public manner.  We had problems with the phone bridges during the public meeting on Thursday.  And I had a presenter share his desktop over what I was sharing...  I have a laundry list for our Microsoft rep about things that would make Teams Live Events much more user-friendly in a public event.  I don't know that I think they are going to listen, but I've got a list anyway.
Our group also had to proceed as if the August meeting will also be remote.  There were some issues we need to look at closer.  If we switch to an in-person meeting, we can all do that pretty easily.  So it's better to continue working on the remote meeting option in case it's needed.
We celebrated Ginger's 4th birthday over the weekend.  We don't know her actual birthdate, but she was about 8 weeks old when we got her.  Counting backwards, she was born around Memorial Day.  So that's when we celebrate.  She will have a cake and treats next Monday to share with her friends at daycare.

Stay safe.


----------



## Annalog

Good morning from southern Arizona. 

DH loved the adjustable t-shirt ear loops! I no longer have to make special masks for him with a 1" parachute buckle (connectors like those on waist packs and back packs) that have to be removed and washed separately.  

I just finished putting the third coat of Minwax Water Based Helmsman Indoor/Outdoor Spar Urethane on the top and front section of the sofa table that we are taking to our daughter's house on Friday for her 40th birthday (which is tomorrow). The can says to use three coats. However, since this table will be between the back of the sofa and the wall and will also have one end in a corner with a half wall, I only put one coat on the bottom supports and two coats on the legs on the end by the hals wall. Depending on how this coat looks when it dries, I might put a fourth coat on the top and top edges. When we get it to her house we will add button feet and drill a 3" diameter hole in the top one third in from front end section to drop in a power and USB port. 

Now back to mask sewing.

I hope your day is full of health, joy, and wonder. Be excellent to each other, even if from a distance. Remember to be excellent to yourself as well.


----------



## spotsmom

Hi folks,
Not much to report from the cool Pacific Northwest except that the temps are finally moving upwards into the 80's for a few days. The Memorial Day weekend certainly brought out a whole lot of Covidiots, but nowhere near what I see in other parts of the country.

Still reading and knitting to pass the time. Our local library finally opened on Tuesday just for the drop off of books that people have had since mid March. Over 80,000 of them were out! People still like to read and I'm glad. I was especially grateful for the opportunity to download some new authors and ebooks during the closure. Not sure when we'll be able to actually walk in the doors again, but they will next start distributing the books we had on hold. It's a start.

Hope you all stay well, and that Gandalf got a good waxing!


----------



## Andra

Covidiots - what a perfect description!!

Good morning.  It's 62 in Austin this morning after a few stormy days.  We had thunderstorms, but I don't think we had hail or the high winds that were expected - that all went to one side of us.
The problem with taking a few extra days off is that going back is hard.  My brain does not want to stay focused for more than 10 minutes or so.  Since I am trying to transcribe my notes about what happened right before, during, and after the meeting, I need more than 10-minute chunks...  I think I'll take a break and take Ginger for a walk and then try again.  That's a nice option that I don't typically have when going to the office.
I've also just realized that the last time I got a steroid shot was back in January and the last B12 shot was in February.  We have a nurse who comes to the office monthly for the B12 - but that's not happening now.  I wonder if it's worth the trouble of going to the doctor to get one?  My allergies have been acting up some, but are still manageable, so I don't need the steroid shot yet.  That's a record for me.  Normally I am miserable while waiting to pass the 3-month mark so I can get a small shot.  I guess there are a few other benefits of mostly staying at home.
They asked DH yesterday when he would feel comfortable going back to office.  We both agreed that the middle of June should tell us how things are going since most of the state has reopened.  We'll see how that goes.  I talked to my trainer at the gym yesterday - he is still furloughed and he wanted to know if anyone else had contacted me about training sessions.  I told him I didn't think I was ready to be at a gym quite yet.  Although when they get the outdoor pool open, that will be harder...  I am not good at it, but I really like going up and swimming.
Have a great day and stay safe.


----------



## loonlover

Good morning.

Dark clouds overhead at the moment but it hasn't started raining yet. Thunderstorms possible for most of the day with a possibility of 1/2 inch of rain. 

The drive to Hot Springs was uneventful. It is always nice when the doctor tells you to come back in a year. Maybe we'll spend a couple of days there next year.

Some housework to be done today. Don't think we need to get out at all.

Hope your day goes well. Stay safe.


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Good Morning

We hit 110 degrees yesterday and will top that today. I think I will fill the bird-feeders, then call it a day !!

COVIDIOTS ! Yup.....but what if they breed with TOURONS (tourist-moron)

No SPACEX launch yesterday, which was a disappointment. Next opportunity will be this weekend.

Please stay careful out there, my Friends


----------



## Annalog

Good morning from southern Arizona. 

I put a fourth and fifth coat on the top of the table. It certainly will be spill proof. It looked good this morning so the table was finished before my daughter's 50th birthday (today). We deliver it tomorrow. Her daughters have organized a small themed party for Saturday. I have made 10 themed face masks (one each for DH and myself and 8 unused ones). There will be 6 or 7 max people in attendance: my daughter, my two granddaughters, DH, me, and one or two close friends of my daughter. All have been very careful. I suspect that most of the celebration will be outside with just the food serving inside the house. We will be careful, masked, and maintaining social distancing during the party. We might not be masked when family only.

The party will be during the next SPACEX launch attempt so I might miss it. Florida weather is unpredictable. 

I will be driving to Tucson after I post this to pick up gluten free flours for themed birthday party desserts.

I bake today and we drive tomorrow.  We plan to return home Sunday after breakfast. We have arranged for someone to feed our cats.

I hope your day is full of health, joy, and wonder. Be excellent to each other, even if from a distance. Remember to be excellent to yourself as well.


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Good Morning

We made it to 112 degrees yesterday, but today we are in a "cooling trend" expecting a mere 106 with wind. The only important thing on my agenda today is a Post Office run.

Happy Friday 
Be Safe


----------



## Andra

Happy Friday!
It was 67 here this morning and highs should be mid-80s.
We had a meeting this morning about opening our buildings back up and going back to work in the office.  We are authorized to work from home through the end of June at this point.  But we have new computers coming in that need to be distributed, so we are going to take turns going in to help with that.  I hope by the middle of June we can tell what's happening from opening up the state again.  I am now seeing entire families at the grocery store again - adults wearing masks that don't cover their noses or wearing no masks at all, kids without masks etc - I'd rather go to the office than the store.
Today's project is taking the cable modem in to Spectrum for a replacement.  We got a letter saying that there were going to send us a new one and if we didn't replace it, they promised disruption in service around June 7th.  Of course that letter was dated over a week ago and we have heard nothing about a replacement.  So we made an appointment and will do it ourselves.  If we are lucky it will be plug and play, but that rarely works around here...
A trip to the meat market in Hamilton is also on the books for the weekend maybe.  We are on our last package of good bacon and it will be easier to go get more than to deal with DH trying to cook grocery-store bacon again.  I did that in January and it was not fun.
Stay safe and have a wonderful weekend.


----------



## loonlover

Good morning.

We're heading into the 80s today with hopefully enough sunshine to dry out the yard from the 1/2 inch of rain that fell yesterday. Maybe it'll be dry enough to mow by tomorrow afternoon.

Laundry and other chores in my future.

Stay safe.


----------



## Annalog

Good afternoon from southern Arizona. 

We will finish packing the car and the truck in a few minutes. We couldn't get everything in the truck safely so it will be a two vehicle trip. 

I hope your day is full of health, joy, and wonder. Be excellent to each other, even if from a distance. Remember to be excellent to yourself as well.


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Good Morning

Our temperature has dropped from 112 to 80 with lots of wind. The first thing I did this morning was drop my Bodum French Press which shattered into a million pieces....not the end of the world as I have others, but still.

Looks like we will have high wind for the next few days so will be working on indoor projects

Cape Canaveral's weather does not look too good for launch this weekend...awww

Have a good, but safe weekend


----------



## loonlover

Good morning.

We're looking at sunny skies with a high around 83. Should be able to get some mowing done. Think I'll set the mower a little lower than II had it set the last time. Maybe I'll be able to go a little longer between mowings that way.

II working tonight. With no events going on and 2 new Building Security staff hired in March, he isn't working nearly as much. We're enjoying not having to follow a schedule most of the time. 

Have a good weekend. Stay safe.


----------



## Annalog

Good morning from central Arizona. 

We are celebrating our daughter's 40th birthday with a Disney-At-Home. Breakfast was Mickey waffles, scrambled eggs, egg bites, and fresh fruit outside at the Jolly Holiday.  Lunch with be Jungle Skewers at Bengal Barbeque. Dinner will be Monte Cristo sandwiches from Blue Bayou. My youngest granddaughter is the main chef for all the meals. Desserts at Pooh Corner include homemade churros, Tigger tails, Mickey apples, Mickey blondies, and some other stuff. Games will include Buzz Lightyear's Astro Blaster.

I hope your day is full of health, joy, and wonder. Be excellent to each other, even if from a distance. Remember to be excellent to yourself as well.


----------



## telracs

*wanders over to Pooh Corner (singing Kenny Loggins) and snitches some goodies*

yesterday started out great, nice weather, went for a walk to the greek bakery and got some greek bread, baklava and cookies (they call them sugar cookies, but that are long oval sandwich cookies with raspberry jelly inside and dipped in chocolate and sprinkles).  

day went downhill when i got home, thanks to a couple of e-mails.  my endocrinologist is moving from a location that i can walk to, to one that is NOT easily accessible at the best of times, and is really not where i want to go right now.

AND.... fraud alert e-mail on my amazon credit card.  FOUR charges (fortunately declined), and now i have to wait for the new card.

and.... my godiva chocolate has been out for delivery for 2 days in 77 degree weather.  hope it's not soup by the time i get it.


----------



## spotsmom

My day was highlighted by backing up my car and sideswiping a tree. Proximity alarm didn't work. Then a big black sky and a thundering storm. I think I'll just stay in and hope for a better tomorrow.


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Good Morning

Sorry to hear about bent fenders and melting chocolates...hope things improve. I know the cookies you are talking about TELRACS, I used to get them in a bakery in Rockaway Beach as a kid....found them a few years ago while working in Jersey.....yummmm

Nice day in the desert. I plan to putz outside until the wind kicks up, then it will be NapTime.

Hope everyone is having a restful Sunday.

Be careful out there, my Friends


----------



## loonlover

Good morning.

Looks like a pleasant day weather wise. I was able to get the mowing done yesterday except for a couple of places II had to spread more fire ant killer. I am ever vigilant anytime I move around the yard.

Hope you have a peaceful Sunday. Stay safe.


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Good Morning

Partly cloudy, windy 90s in the desert. Actually very pleasant.

I have a few friends around the world who have resisted Internet, so today I am going to stay connected by writing some actual letters. While I am in "manual mode", I will finish my absentee ballot. Tomorrow I will drive over to the Post Office and get all OF that going in "snail mail".

Hope everyone's week is off to a good start.

Be Safe my Friends


----------



## Annalog

Good morning from southern Arizona.

Telracs, glad you stopped by for goodies. We had plenty. Hope the rest of your day and yesterday was better. 

Spotsmom, I hope your yesterday was better as well.

No one touched the medjool dates or the little cups of Jelly Belly jelly beans. The order of disappearance was Tigger tails, Mickey apples, churros, and Mickey blondies. So much food was eaten and so much fun was had that the Blue Bayou Monte Cristo sandwiches were put off until Sunday and dinner was Pizza Planet pizza instead while I ate leftovers from the Bengal Barbecue.

Yesterday, after breakfast, we packed the car and the truck. We loaded the treadmill that my daughter had hoped to sell at the cancelled yard sale and delivered it to her best friend in Tucson. We then ate lunch and drove home. I took what I thought would be a short nap but I slept for over four hours. I was still able to get a full nights sleep after that!

Today will be laundry and other home stuff.

I hope your day is full of health, joy, and wonder. Be excellent to each other, even if from a distance. Remember to be excellent to yourself as well.


----------



## loonlover

Good morning.

We'll be a little warm this afternoon with an expected high of 86 and sunny skies.

II had a heart cath yesterday. Not enough blockage to require a stent. He is supposed to make dietary changes, take a cholesterol drug, and a low dose aspirin every day. Those dietary changes will have to happen gradually since there are things he just really doesn't want to give up. I plan on taking it one day, maybe even one meal, at a time. 

Allergy shot day so I scheduled a Walmart pickup for while we are out. Their pickup orders must be slowing down as I didn't schedule it until yesterday afternoon. We did actually go 2 weeks between grocery purchases, but I really should have gone somewhere for produce before today. Traffic was certainly up when we were out yesterday. I fear people are rushing back to normalcy too quickly. We plan on continuing to be cautious.

Hope your day goes well. Stay safe.


----------



## NapCat (retired)

_
Good Morning










Please join 'da old NapCat for a Birthday Cupcake and enjoy the day with me.

_


----------



## loonlover

Happy Birthday NapCat! Have a wonderful day.


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Good Morning

Partly cloudy and Triple digits for us today. I was sitting on the deck in the middle of the night when MommaCat brought two of her latest kittens around...I expect to see the rest soon.

Hope everyone is doing well in our troubled times.

Be safe out there, my friends.


----------



## loonlover

Good morning.

A high of 89 expected with the possibility of a popup shower.

Walmart canceled my order yesterday a little over an hour before scheduled pickup. They said the demand was too high to fulfill the order. Please reorder and pick a different time slot. So we'll see if I get to make that trip today. If not, a trek to Trader Joe's will occur and we'll do without the items I normally order from Walmart a little longer.

What else I do today will depend on where I end up going when I get out.

I also need to respond to the bosses email about whether I will return to work once concerts are allowed. I'm still undecided, and do have a couple of concerns I'll mention in the email. II's niece works in marketing at an arena in another location and has heard concerts may not occur until at least late next year. We've been saying we think it would be sometime next year before people would feel safe attending. We'll see. He is continuing to work because of the limited contact he has with people.

Have a wonderful day. Stay safe.


----------



## Andra

Good morning.  It's 75 and sunny in Austin today.  I am at the office for the day to help with setting up some new computers.  It's a nice change.

NapCat, I hope you had a wonderful birthday!

I understand the need to open things back up, but I think people are not being as cautious as they should.  Entire families are going to the grocery store again.  Parents are wearing masks that don't cover their noses and the kids don't have masks at all.  I don't know that I'm quite ready for that.  We still have just one person go in if we can't get a pickup order for what we need.

Stay safe everyone.


----------



## telracs

good news on the chocolate front, my order finally arrived yesterday and although the ice packs were now water, none of the chocolate seems to have melted.  
*passes assorted godiva cube chocolates.... *

it is high 70s and thunderstorms forecast for today, so i will be staying in and trying to catch up on e-mails and earn some swagbucks.


----------



## Annalog

Good afternoon from southern Arizona.

Happy belated birthday Napcat.

Glad the chocolate wasn't melted, telracs.

LL, I hope that II's health and dietary changes go well.

I do wish that more people wore masks and took the appropriate precautions. The stores in this rural location do not have pickup orders as a possibility. I went to Walmart early yesterday at the end of senior shopping and got everything that I needed and most of what I wanted. I had wanted to make a version of the Bengal Barbecue but beef wasn't available. I will make it with chicken instead.

Edited to add: At Walmart, I was able to buy the brand and size of the toilet paper that we usually buy. For our weekend visit for our daughter's birthday, we took a house guest gift of our last full roll of Pre-COVID-19 toilet paper. Even if I hadn't bought a package of Scott brand TP last week, we would have been able to just make it to yesterday. 

We will be waiting to see when we can visit our daughter and granddaughters again, but I know that it will be at least two weeks away. 

Edited to add: I am back to sewing masks for the Navajo and Tohono Nations.

I hope your day is full of health, joy, and wonder. Be excellent to each other, even if from a distance. Remember to be excellent to yourself as well.


----------



## mlewis78

Belated Happy Birthday, Napcat. Hope you enjoyed your day.

I am glad that Telracs got the chocolate and thanks for offering it around.

I didn't get out in time to get a few necessities at CVS. Due to 8pm curfew, they'd closed at 6:30. D'Agostino's food market was still open until 8 and I got some things for dinner. Checked on the Duane Reade, also on 10th Ave. and they'd closed at 7. I'm a night person and not cut out for this. Will have to get out earlier today if I go out at all. Looters go out past curfew, so I do not know what the point is. My friend in Portland, Oregon told me last night that they cancelled the curfew there because it has been ignored.

68 degrees now and going up to 85. I suppose it will continue to be humid.

Good Morning, everyone. Hope everyone is well and be kind to one another.


----------



## loonlover

Good morning.

Warm today with a high of 90.

Walmart pickup went well yesterday. Only one item I didn't get so guess I'll be making bread today. A family in the area sets up a produce truck on one of the roads we travel. I think it must be great grandchildren of the couple that owns it doing the selling now, we've been buying from them for so long. They were set up yesterday so I was able to add to my varieties of fruit and vegetables. It isn't always locally grown, but is fresher than what is in the grocery stores. I know the originator does sometimes drive to Texas to stock the stand.

I don't plan on going anywhere today. A second trip to the pharmacy had to be made yesterday as the cardiologist didn't order II's cholesterol medicine until II emailed a reminder. Of course I didn't receive the notice it was ready until long after we were home from an earlier stop there.

I do feel people are abandoning social distancing too quickly and too many are not wearing masks. There have been enough new cases the governor has not authorized moving to the next phase of reopening. Thus I don't intend to head into some stores for quite some time. 

Hope your day goes well. Stay safe.


----------



## Annalog

Good morning from southern Arizona.

Today we will be driving to Tucson to pick up an old, but working, dishwasher from my sister's house and take it to my mom's house to replace the broken one there. DH will also replace the shutoff valves under the sink that are stuck open. We will be wearing masks the entire time even though I am sure that my nephew and his family will not. We are taking every clean mask we have so that DH can change to a fresh mask every time he leaves Home Depot.

My daughter, who is diligent about mask wear and distancing, is saying that she even sees mask fatigue in health care workers. It is sad.

I hope your day is full of health, joy, and wonder. Be excellent to each other, even if from a distance. Remember to be excellent to yourself as well.


----------



## telracs

mlewis78 said:


> Belated Happy Birthday, Napcat. Hope you enjoyed your day.
> 
> I am glad that Telracs got the chocolate and thanks for offering it around.
> 
> I didn't get out in time to get a few necessities at CVS. Due to 8pm curfew, they'd closed at 6:30. D'Agostino's food market was still open until 8 and I got some things for dinner. Checked on the Duane read, also on 10th Ave. and they'd closed at 7. I'm a night person and not cut out for this. Will have to get out earlier today if I go out at all. Looters go out past curfew, so I do not know what the point is. My friend in Portland, Oregon told me last night that they cancelled the curfew there because it has been ignored.
> 
> 68 degrees now and going up to 85. I suppose it will continue to be humid.
> 
> Good Morning, everyone. Hope everyone is well and be kind to one another.


you and i are in the same boat.... i am definitely NOT a morning person, and trying to figure out how to do things early is not in my wheelhouse.

i got another delivery yesterday (surprisingly not left in the lobby but actually delivered to my door) of goodies. this time it's from sugarfina, a bouquet candy place. i got A LOT of stuff from them, about 3/4 of it free or discount without knowing exactly what i'd be getting.

they seem to have had a partnership with pressed juicery for a while and must be overstocked with the pressed juicery gummies, because i got five different bottles of them. also got 3 packs of their coffee gummies (which are actually caffienated) which they made in connection with Alfred's coffee. Anyone ever hear of them? I also got a bunch of caramels, fuji apple flavored, maple bourbon flavored, and sea salt caramel. one of the freebies was their "gin collection." nothing alcoholic in that, it's more gummies (gimlet flavored and gin fizz bears) and a pack of gin and tonic filled chocolates.

there WAS one alcoholic treat in the two boxes i got, vodka filled chocolates.

i hadn't realized how much candy i still had from my last order, so now i have enough for quite a while and an willing to share all these virtually....
(BTW, this even a full list of everything i got...)


----------



## Andra

Well apparently I didn't hit Post this morning...
We started out warm and humid today.  It's 90 now, but I haven't been outside for a while.  In normal times, this would be a good day to go to the pool.
We have a Target order to pick up after work  For some reason I can get a wider variery of things for Ginger there than I can at HEB or Walmart.
Our meat market run last weekend was a partial success.  DH got steaks and hamburgers, but they were out of bacon!  So yesterday we called and paid for some and our friends in Hamilton went and picked it up.  Guess what we are doing Saturday?  They have a large enough backyard that we can sit on opposite sides and still have a nice visit.

Stay safe.


----------



## Annalog

Good morning from southern Arizona.

As I expected, DH and I were the only ones masked during our time at mom's house to replace the dishwasher. DH had put the tools he thought that he would need in a wooden tool tote that he had inherited from his dad. (His dad had built a set of these tool totes back when he was foreman for the electrician crew building a power plant last century [1980s?]. At the beginning of the day, he would fill a tote for each person in his crew with the tools and materials that person would need for the tasks for the day.) DH has always thought of it as the task toolbox. The nephew living in the house asked DH to teach him to install the dishwasher. Over the course of the morning, the nephew needed to fetch his own toolbox, and then later a tool set that had beloged to my dad. The two great nieces and the great nephew were fascinated with the sight of the kitchen floor covered with toolboxes, tools, and towels! There were a few issues involving water, leveling, and old wire pipe clamps. DH did not make any trips to Home Depot! However, when we left, the drain line connection was not finished because they had to scavenge that pipe clamp to replace a leaking one under the dishwasher. The nephew took the job of going to buy a new pipe clamp and installing it after lunch. Since I need to be gluten free, DH and I left to get lunch on our way home. We received a text about the time we got home that the dishwasher was working perfectly. While the old broken dishwasher was removed and the old working dishwasher was being installed, I visited with the family while working on making a hair bun cover. Nalbinding, like crochet and knitting, is a great way to keep hands occupied and maintain a bit of social distancing. Air hugs were exchanged. Sometimes the kids would stand beside me but all was ok. One of the great nieces requested bun covers for herself (mermaid), her sister (unicorn), and her brother (unspecified). I suggested that I make a belt with pouches for his toy vehicles. Their mom agreed that would be good. I wrote down the requests and favorite colors for each in my bullet journal. The mom and I talked while she was sitting on one side of a table working on a jigsaw puzzle and I sat on the far end working on my bun cover. The kids, of course, were all over the house. I did do a quick tour of parts to the house seeing how they were making it their own. It would be nice if they decide to buy and remodel it. In the meantime, they seem comfortable there.

Today my plans are laundry, working on masks and bun covers, and cooking.

I hope your day is full of health, joy, and wonder. Be excellent to each other, even if from a distance. Remember to be excellent to yourself as well.


----------



## Andra

Happy Friday.
It's hot and steamy in Central Texas today - looks like that is the trend for the next few days.

Nothing new to report here.
Stay safe.


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Good Morning

105 with wind in the desert, but cooling significantly over the next few day (70s !). I sat outside for a couple of hours before sunrise on the front porch. MommaCat brought her 4 new kittens out and let me hold them. 3 Calicos and 1 Yellow tiger. I built the porch with very large red sandstone slabs, so they all stay under there in the heat of the day.

My grand adventure today will a trip to the Post Office.

Happy Friday. I hope fun, but safe plans are in the making...


----------



## loonlover

Good afternoon.

We made a run to Trader Joe's during senior hour this morning followed by a haircut for me. I brought lunch home after that.

It is 91 degrees at the moment. Think we'll stay inside the rest of the day.

Hope you have plans that will make the weekend seem a little different than the previous weekdays. Stay safe.


----------



## mlewis78

telracs said:


> you and i are in the same boat.... i am definitely NOT a morning person, and trying to figure out how to do things early is not in my wheelhouse.
> 
> i got another delivery yesterday (surprisingly not left in the lobby but actually delivered to my door) of goodies. this time it's from sugarfina, a bouquet candy place. i got A LOT of stuff from them, about 3/4 of it free or discount without knowing exactly what i'd be getting.
> 
> they seem to have had a partnership with pressed juicery for a while and must be overstocked with the pressed juicery gummies, because i got five different bottles of them. also got 3 packs of their coffee gummies (which are actually caffienated) which they made in connection with Alfred's coffee. Anyone ever hear of them? I also got a bunch of caramels, fuji apple flavored, maple bourbon flavored, and sea salt caramel. one of the freebies was their "gin collection." nothing alcoholic in that, it's more gummies (gimlet flavored and gin fizz bears) and a pack of gin and tonic filled chocolates.
> 
> there WAS one alcoholic treat in the two boxes i got, vodka filled chocolates.
> 
> i hadn't realized how much candy i still had from my last order, so now i have enough for quite a while and an willing to share all these virtually....
> (BTW, this even a full list of everything i got...)


Good morning at 3:50 AM on the east coast. It is 72, cloudy with 96% humidity. Forecast says high of 87 today. Guess I will have to remove the covers on the AC that helped to block cold air during the winter.

Telracs, I am familiar with Sugarfina stores but never thought of ordering online from them. I am having a lot of hard candy (Werther's Original hard caramels) and ginger candy (lately soft kind -- ginger chews) that I buy from Amazon. I do not know where to buy ginger candy around here, except maybe in Chinatown.

Reason for sucking on candies is that it has relieved the pain of the ear infection that I've had for so long. Two rounds of antibiotics did not cure it and the ENT doctor I spoke with on the phone with last week said the ear problem should go away on its own now and if not to call his office in two weeks (next Friday) to schedule an audio hearing test. I had one of those 4 years ago and my hearing was fine and that doctor couldn't find anything wrong except for bubbles in my nasal passage, so she prescribed an antibiotic.

I have a stash of sweet goodies in my refrigerator. I figured if I kept the peanut-butter pie Oreos in the freezer and don't eat them, I would not buy more. They were on sale at D'Agostino's recently, so I bought more. Now i have two packages of them and one small package of chocolate covered Oreos in the freezer (the freezer does not deter me from eating them, but my consumption of hard candies and my recent weight gain does). Thursday I added to that two small boxes of Raisinettes and one box of malted milk balls that were 3 for $3 in Rite-Aid.

My main reason for going out Thursday was to buy Vicks Vapo Rub (CVS) which is pretty amazing for my earache, but I also needed hard candies and ventured over to Rite-Aid on 8th Ave because their selection and prices are better than CVS. Also got some $5.00 8-oz. hand sanitizer at CVS. I haven't been using this even though I have a small bottle purchased in January. I wear disposable gloves when out, but now that the weather is hot, the sanitizer might be a good substitute. I took out two slices of plain pizza from Justino before I went home. Ate one Thursday and one on Friday. I stayed home on Friday. Got up too late to accomplish anything outside while we have the 8pm curfew.

Interesting that on 10th Ave. very few stores are boarded up (only independent Bowen Pharmacy which I found out later was looted). They only had the plywood boards on the part that was broken and the rest of the glass is still exposed. Over on 9th and 8th Avenues, a lot of stores, shops and restaurants were boarded up, even the ones that were open. Rite-Aid was boarded up too but the doors on 50th Street were not.

Wishing everyone a safe, happy and satisfying day and much kindness.


----------



## loonlover

Good morning.

Summer weather does appear to be here. A high in the 90s again after a couple of thunderstorms blew through last night. Looks like over an inch of rain in the gauge from the two of them. That will put us well over 10 inches ahead in rainfall for the year.

II works the next two nights so I'll be staying quiet this morning and most of the day tomorrow while he sleeps. Never hard for me to do, it seems. 

Hope your weekend is a good one. Stay safe.


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Good Morning

Don't forget to remember...










Very high winds and rapidly falling temperatures in the desert today. My water well stopped pumping in the middle of the night, so I had to make a temporary repair. While I was out I was treated to a beautiful sight as the blowing sand/dust gave the full moon an orange/peach color. After I replace the pressure valve (easy fix) I plan to stay inside out of the wind.

I hope you have some fun weekend plans.

Be Safe, my Friends


----------



## telracs

mlewis---
thanks for the update on life near where i used to work.  glad justino's is still in business, it's so small that they probably only let one person in at a time.  

i used to go to the sugarfina in the Time Warner center when i worked up there.  since i'm part of their rewards program, i still get free stuff on line.  they are expensive, but when they do sale stuff, it works out well.

last night i watched the Stratford Festival's Love's Labours Lost on youtube, and today i am watching The Tempest.  Their filmed stuff is done well, although i admit to fast forwarding a bit, since LLL seemed a bit bloated.  

i am managing to walk a mile a day without leaving the apartment.  Motown is fun to move to!  but i have been using my earphones too much, i have an annoying earache.


----------



## mlewis78

telracs said:


> mlewis---
> thanks for the update on life near where i used to work. glad justino's is still in business, it's so small that they probably only let one person in at a time.


Good morning. 2am here. 72 degrees; humidity 43% which is great considering how humid it was on Friday. I couldn't sleep so I had to sleep off and on for a long time on Saturday. Missed the 87 degree weather. Windows open, fans on, AC is still off and covered. Temp going up to 80 today. Sounds good to me!

Hope you are all well.

Telracs, Justino's pizza used to be just take out but they built next door and they were doing a lot of business pre-Covid. I used to go in there to eat a slice there. Now has to be only take out for a while. Have you been in there since they added all the space? (the old space is empty now). I think they are doing OK considering this great unpleasantness started because people like to get pizza delivery. A lot of places in the area closed temporarily and then re-opened a few weeks ago for take-out. I think more of the pizza places stayed opened and Chinese closed. Some of the Chinese ones have re-opened. Mee Noodle Shop on 9th and 53rd re-opened recently for take-out.

I had been going for years to Mariella's on 8th Avenue for my pizza. They moved into Bread Cafe on 8th between 55th/56th and I was going there, but last year they put in a different pizza brand. They were OK but that was when I started getting slice of pizza at Justino's. There is a new Paris Baguette that opened on the corner of 58th and 10th that replaced the deli that was there. I haven't been in but have heard that they do a lot of business with Mount Sinai West hospital just across the street. I think they gave medical workers some free stuff earlier during this unpleasantness. I want to go and see if they have good bread. I think they have a lot of pastries. There is another smaller Paris Baguette at Columbus Circle on 8th between 57th/58th.

Napcat, I love, love, love your cat images.

Hope you all have a safe, healthy, kind day.


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Good Morning

I had trouble sleeping, so made a pot of coffee and have been sitting outside. The bright moon has the whole valley and mountains glowing and a slight breeze has the wind chimes singing softly. I wish our whole poor world could stop being sick and angry and find this serenity.










Forecast is for sunny, breezy 80s which is actually very pleasant, so I may do some dead wooding and rose pruning later.

I hope everyone has a peaceful Sunday.
Be careful out there, my Friends


----------



## loonlover

Good morning.

Quiet here at the moment. Unfortunately, I will be one of those breaking the silence later by mowing. I feel like I can see the grass growing this morning and it must have grown a couple of inches overnight. A flash flood watch has been issued beginning at 7 AM tomorrow due to Cristobal. They are predicting we'll receive 2-4 inches.

II said there is some kind of meeting being held at the arena today. He said there are signs indicating everyone has to wear a mask and distance markings are on the floor of the meeting room hallway. I would not have worked it even if I had been asked. 

NapCat, your early morning experience sounds wonderful. 

Hope everyone has a peaceful Sunday. Stay safe.


----------



## Annalog

Good early afternoon from southern Arizona. 

I have been feeling lethargic the past few days. However, this morning DH said that the high temperature today was predicted to be in the low 90s. We rushed outside after breakfast to work in the backyard and the garden. I harvested the last of the carrots  and weeded, turned, and raked most of that bed. I didn't touch the south edge of the bed where young luffa plants are growing.  I plan to plant the rest of that bed this afternoon. 

I hope your day is full of health, joy, and wonder. Be excellent to each other, even if from a distance.


----------



## loonlover

Good morning.

Weather wise, it looks like a good day to plan on spending indoors. 2-4 inches of rainfall with a possibility of locally heavier accumulations possible with gusty winds. A flash flood watch is also in effect. Devices are fully charged in case of a power outage. With the ground already saturated there is always a danger of trees being blown over and taking out power lines.

II will sleep a while this morning as he doesn't work the next two nights. He said the only ones not laid off at the arena are salaried staff and building security. Some of the salaried staff has done the mowing recently. Wouldn't have minded seeing that.

Hope your week is off to a good start. Stay safe.


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Good Morning

It is downright nippy in the desert with 40 degree temperatures being pushed around by 40 mph winds....brrr The weather-guessers are saying that this afternoon should be very nice. Guess I will take a nap and wait for that to happen...

With some of the major venues opening (Casinos are open in Nevada), there is quite a bit of confusion as to which health measures should be taken....if in doubt, do it.










Be careful out there my Friends


----------



## spotsmom

It was down in the low 30's this morning but at least it didn't snow! Not much good or bad news from here. The tourons are coming back to the resort so the grocery is full of non-masked people. Otherwise, it's same-old, same-old.

Stay well!


----------



## telracs

i haven't been up to the 10th ave/57th street area since February 2018.  i used to patronize the Paris Baguette in Columbus Circle.  the new one is where Strokos' was?  or next to that?  i heard the Greek Kitchen went out of business, is there anything on that corner?  I also love Maison Keyser in Columbus Circle, they have this great white chocolate bread.  

after a day of reading and staying off-line and inside yesterday, i went for a walk and hit one of the grocery stores today.  NYC is in "Phase One" of re-opening, but i didn't really notice anything different.


----------



## loonlover

Good morning.

We have a wind advisory in effect today with a slight chance of thundershowers overnight. At least the wind should help dry up some of the puddles in the yard and the sun is supposed to come out sometime today. Rainfall yesterday was well over 2 1/2 inches before 7:30 last night. Not sure how much more fell after that. Still too gloomy to see the gauge from the house and I don't feel like going wading yet.

No particular plans today. II works again tomorrow. His schedule for the next couple of weeks will mean his sleeping pattern will be very erratic so I don't imagine we'll be doing much.

Hope your day goes well. Stay safe.


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Good Morning

Beautiful sunny day in the desert....80s with light wind. I plan to spend most of the day outside; enjoying, more than working.

Glad to see folks getting out and about, but don't forget that under all the distractions, COVIDS is still there and lethal.

Be careful, my Friends


----------



## Andra

Good morning.  It's going to be a scorcher in Central Texas today.  It's already 78 and extremely humid.  The high is supposed to hit triple digits with a heat index over 110.  We've already gotten an email from our Safety folks at work about being careful if you have to be outside today.  I'm going to see if I can convince Ginger that she doesn't really want to be outside.
This morning I have to drive DH to doctor for a sinus infection.  He has one side stopped up along with an earache.  He's not a great patient.  I hope that they can do something to help with the ear at least.
Traffic is starting to return to pre-March levels in Austin.  I have to go to office on Thursday, but I think I'll try to leave before 4pm...

Stay safe.


----------



## mlewis78

telracs said:


> i haven't been up to the 10th ave/57th street area since February 2018. i used to patronize the Paris Baguette in Columbus Circle. the new one is where Strokos' was? or next to that? i heard the Greek Kitchen went out of business, is there anything on that corner? I also love Maison Keyser in Columbus Circle, they have this great white chocolate bread.
> 
> after a day of reading and staying off-line and inside yesterday, i went for a walk and hit one of the grocery stores today. NYC is in "Phase One" of re-opening, but i didn't really notice anything different.


Good morning.

Yes, the Paris Baguette replaced Strokos (on the corner, right?). I was surprised when Strokos closed. Greek Kitchen was still open before the pandemic. I'll take a look to see if it's still there.

Andra, I hope your husband gets well soon and that the doctor did something for him. I am still not completely over an ear infection that came out of nowhere mid-April. It was stuffy ear with a little ache and that got worse; took one antibiotic that didn't make it go away and then another two weeks later through internist. Well, I may have already talked about this here. The ENT doctor thinks it will go away on its own and I've been feeling much better late at night but not upon getting up after lying down sleeping. Some of the little things I've done for relief and comfort: used heating pad periodically, used Vicks Vapo Rub and I am still sucking on hard candy at night. Haven't used the heating pad since it got warmer here.

Tuesday evening I shopped at Whole Foods for first time since March 17th. I stayed away because of their shortened hours, lines outside and because on a few occasions they were closed. Our curfew ended early Sunday morning, but Whole Foods didn't get the memo or didn't want to upset their curfew schedule. Walked over there and found out they's closed at 6 (9pm is their covid schedule closing time; 11pm during normal times). Tonight at 8:00 there was no line outside and they let me right in. There were more people there than I've been used to lately, but there was no line when I went to pay. Seems that customers there have reverted to aggressively rushing around, city style. It's a good sized store and they limit it to 60 customers at a time. They still do not have dry beans, so I settled for a can of garbanzos.

The applause (#clapbecausewecan) for healthcare and other essential workers has gone to almost nothing behind my building. Monday I was walking on West 51st between 9th and 8th Avenues when 7pm hit and it was pretty lively. There was a tuba-playing man outside his building performing _The Band Played On_.

It was very hot Tuesday. I uncovered my AC unit and used for an hour or so before I went out.

At 4:20 AM it is 73 and comfortable with windows open and fans on. Going up to 84 later, more humid than yesterday, they say.

Hope you all stay well.


----------



## loonlover

Good morning.

Woke up earlier than normal so just went ahead and got up. II working tonight so figured that way I wouldn't be disturbing his sleep. 

Hospitalizations for Covid-19 have increased in Arkansas since Memorial Day. We plan on remaining vigilant about being out and about very much. If concerts were still occurring I would be going to work occasionally, but otherwise we don't really spend that much time going places.

Andra, hope the doctor was able to provide some relief for your husband. 

Have a good day. Stay safe.


----------



## Andra

Good morning.  It was 65 when Ginger and I walked outside at 5:30 this morning.  It was MUCH nicer than the past few days.  We are still supposed to get pretty warm today, but not triple digits.
DH got a steroid shot and a round of antibiotics.  The steroid was kicking in by the time I went to sleep last night.  He's not nearly as grumpy   He said that the ringing in his ears was muted until he tried to sleep...  So I'm working and he's taking one more day off so he can sleep on and off throughout the day.  That certainly works for me.  I think sleep is one of the best things you can do when you are sick.  Oh - he also is using the same nose spray that I got back at the beginning of the year when I was miserable.  It's regular fluticasone with astelin (an antihistimine).  It really seemed to help me.
We are still pretty cautious about going out.  There are a lot of folks wandering around without masks and it makes me nervous.  My mom is really wanting us to come visit, but I'm really afraid to do that yet.
Hang in there.  Stay safe.


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Good Morning

Sunny, windless triple digits today, so I will likely stay indoors most of the day....I opened my last gallon of milk yesterday, so I will have to go to "town" soon.

Keep Well, Happy and Safe


----------



## Annalog

Good afternoon from southern Arizona.

Slightly scary to live in the state with the fastest growing rate of COVID-19 cases. Despite the next paragraph, I am being extremely careful.

My daughter and I have signed up for this year's Everyone Runs/Everyone Walks Run With The Roosters 5 mile race. This is planed to be an in-person race on 12 July with a virtual option. It is the first such event to be approved by Pima County. There will be strict enforcement of social distancing, including at the start line. 15 feet or more between runners except when passing. Passing can be done 6 feet apart. Participants are encouraged to stay in their cars until shortly before the start. Awards will be online after the event. Water stations have been replaced by a table of water bottles at the midpoint and the finish. We are expected to carry all water and fuel we expect to need. My daughter and I will be staying at a hotel in Tucson the night before in order to get to the race site before the roads are closed around 4:30 a.m. I did my first training run/walk this morning. I wore a mask except when I was either drinking from my water bottle or wiping sweat from my face. I did 3.19 miles at about the race pace that I had entered on my registration form. They will have the fastest runners start first followed by slower groups. I will be in the last group. Since the race is chip timed, it doesn't really make any difference except that it will be easier to maintain distance. Running in a mask didn't cause me any additional problems. Masks are not required while running but are when not running. However, I plan to wear a mask except when drinking or wiping my face.  More details, and a photo of me in a mask, can be found in my training Facebook post.

I hope your day is full of health, joy, and wonder. Be excellent to each other, even if from a distance.


----------



## loonlover

Good morning.

We're looking at sunny skies for the next 10 days. Sounds good to me.

Since I was up early yesterday I went to Kroger during their senior hour. Arriving just after they opened, I made it down several aisles before encountering another customer. I wanted to check out some of the white meat selections in person, but otherwise I didn't spend much time just looking. Picked up the things on my list, went through the check out aisle instead of self-checkout as there was no one in line. If I had't had to wait on a train on the way home I would have been gone just over an hour. Something unheard of before the pandemic as I enjoyed wandering the aisles, checking out new items and just what was available. Unfortunately, I don't think shopping this way has contributed to our eating better.

Phase two of reopening the state will begin next Monday. Not sure the state is really ready for it; I know we will continue to be very cautious. Restaurants will be allowed to open to two thirds of their capacity instead of one third. Dentists and theaters will be reopening. Not sure what other changes are included.

II works again tonight. He was told the salaried staff come in most days for 4-5 hours; otherwise building security is the only one in the place. I couldn't do it. I'd be intimidated by all the noises I heard.

Hope your Friday eve is a good one. Stay safe.


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Good Morning

100+ with wind. It was lovely last night, so I spent most of the night outside and did not actually crawl into bed until sunrise. Needless to say I did not wake up in time to go to "town"....maybe tomorrow.

Hope everyone is doing well.
Be Safe, my Friends


----------



## Annalog

Good morning from southern Arizona. Sunny, hot, and a bit windy. Not good for the fires in the Catalina Mountains.  DH and I are back from a morning trip to Tucson  to pick up tree and yard trimmings from my sister and to get shoes for DH and other stuff at the Walmart where I used to work. The smoke in town bothered DH so much that we skipped the planned trip to Home Depot. We were masked, store employees were masked, and maybe a third of the other customers. At least four associates recognized me in my silly Piglet mask and asked if I was coming back to work. Others asked me how I was enjoying retirement. While I miss many of the associates and customers,  I am so very grateful that I was able to retire in November instead of needing to wait for Social Security to start in April!

I hope your day is full of health, joy, and wonder. Be excellent to each other, even if from a distance.


----------



## Andra

I missed the morning...
It was 64 when I went outside for the first time.  I've been at the office today working on a new computer for a director.  We just did the hand-off about half an hour ago - there were a few unexpected complications that I had to get someone smarter than me to fix.
Starting next week they want each of us to come in one day a week.  Right now my day is Monday.  We'll see how that goes.
I hope you all had a good day.
Stay safe.


----------



## loonlover

Good morning. 

Looks like another pleasant day in store with a high around 88 and sunny skies. Not sure I believe it, but no rain in our forecast for the next 9 days.

We have been hearing owls again. When we moved here we heard them every spring. Then they built on the 3 empty lots to our north and we hadn't heard them in years. But this year started noticing owls were calling on an almost nightly basis. Heard one when II opened the door to take his stuff for work out to the car so I stepped outside and just stood there listening for a bit. We believe it is a barred owl. Love being able to hear the birds. Now, if we could just get quail back. When we moved here we could watch as well as hear them.

No major plans for the day. II doesn't work again until Monday. He hasn't gone to bed yet, but that doesn't mean he won't crash some time during the day.

Hope you have plans for the weekend that involve doing something a little different than the weekday thing. Stay safe.


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Good Morning

High 90s with very high winds. I am just out the door to head into "town" and hope to make a quick trip of it.

Keep well and safe


----------



## Andra

Happy Friday!
It was 63 this morning and I really enjoyed it.  We probably won't see much more of that for several months now.
We have some yard work on the agenda for the weekend along with defrosting our big freezer.  We should be able to manage several small projects, even if DH is still puny from a sinus infection.  We'll see.
I think laundry is also on the agenda.
Stay safe.


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Good Morning

Beautiful pink-orange sunrise due to dust/sand in high winds. I went to "town" yesterday. Very windy with blowing dust/sand. The mountain snow is gone except for the Sierras and Mt. Whitney. The traffic was heavy (for a small town) and drivers seemed impatient. Gas was $2.09/gallon. I only went to one grocery store which was not overcrowded. About half of the customers were wearing masks (mostly older folks), those not wearing masks were the tough guys, a couple of family groups with kids and one young couple carrying a 3-day old infant (gasp!!). The store was well stocked with the butcher shop and bakery now opened. There was no line at the check out.

Lazy day planned going through back mail/magazines and some napcatcatnappin'.

I hope everyone has some fun weekend plans, but be careful, Mother Nature is not finished with us.


----------



## loonlover

Good morning.

Another warm, sunny day in store with a high around 90. Nights have been cooling down to the lower 60s.

I'm trying to gear myself up to mop floors today. May or may not happen, but at least the idea is out there.

Hope your Saturday is a pleasant one. Stay safe.


----------



## Annalog

Good morning from southern Arizona. Hot and windy. Not good for the firefighters fighting the fires in the Santa Catalina mountains near Tucson. Tucson city temperature of 107°F was not helping. At least 60 homes were evacuated yesterday. The fire had burned 8,950 acres as of Friday night and remains 10% contained. The fire is a week old and they have been using DC-10s to drop fire retardant to help the firefighters. 

I am driving to Tucson today for banking and some shopping, but primarily to donate blood at the Red Cross later this afternoon. My stop after the Red Cross will be to buy Mod Pizzas. This time it will be 3 for me and 2 for DH as I expect to eat most of one before driving home.

I will be wearing a pink Catalina State Park race shirts today. I might wear my Piglet mask to match. I will be taking multiple masks in case I need more than one over the course of the day.  I expect to spend most of the time in my car as the shopping won't take long but the banking will be via the drive thru and must be early as it is Saturday. I am taking crafts and other activities for waiting in the car.

I hope your day is full of health, joy, and wonder. Be excellent to each other, even if from a distance.


----------



## telracs

Evening...
it's been hot and humid here for the last couple of days.  went shopping yesterday, then watched Stratford Festival's production of Hamlet on youtube.  I enjoyed it, but still think the David Tennant/Patrick Stewart version is my favorite.

today, i've been watching a bunch of videos by the British Historian Lucy Worsley.


----------



## mlewis78

telracs said:


> Evening...
> it's been hot and humid here for the last couple of days. went shopping yesterday, then watched Stratford Festival's production of Hamlet on youtube. I enjoyed it, but still think the David Tennant/Patrick Stewart version is my favorite.
> 
> today, i've been watching a bunch of videos by the British Historian Lucy Worsley.


Oh, I like Lucy Worsley. Have mostly seen her on PBS.

The humidity on Thursday was crushing me. Walked a mile to the dentist for cleaning and exam. It was a rainy afternoon. They just allowed dental offices to open for regular business with precautions on Monday. It went well, but i have to go back next Wednesday to have old silver fillings replaced. He said he could tell they were at least 30 years old. Yes, they are. Asked how long I might put it off and he said don't. They replaced one last December. My doctors are still not seeing patients in person.

Office of my internist/primary care doctor called while I was at the dentist, so I got the message after I went out. I was breathing hard, so I told them that I needed to talk to a doctor if they weren't going to see me soon. We rescheduled the annual physical to September. They had a nurse call me and she thought I should have a video visit with my doctor. Missed their call on Friday (slept in and didn't hear it), so I will call them Monday.

Friday I took a walk in Central Park in the evening before I did an errand at Rite-Aid on 8th Avenue. Police had Central Park West closed to vehicles AND pedestrians for two blocks. It is where the Trump International Hotel.is. When I got out of the park at 64th St and walked down Central Park West, it was closed off at 62nd Street. I asked a policeman why it was blocked. One said "I don't know." When I suggested that it looked like it was to protect Trump's hotel, another said "That's Not True!" and one said it was to protect the Columbus statue on Columbus Circle. I said yes, but that's way down there. I said I was glad I asked because otherwise I would think it was for the Trump hotel and thanked them. Walked over to Broadway past the back of the Trump hotel and took photos and posted to facebook, also took a few of the circle park where the statue is. That little park has been off limits for days. People like to go in and sit and many guys skate board in there, normally.

Telracs, they are opening a Chipotle on 10th Avenue where the Boston Market used to be. I stopped going to Chipotle near work on Maiden Lane after several visits where they gave me cold hot sauce. I would ask for it separately and they would pull a little container out of the refrigerator. When I asked for it directly on the food, it was also cold and made the whole dish cold.

Weather has been nice and low humidity for two days now. Much easier to walk around. I only went two blocks on Saturday to buy wine. Came back and practiced flute for first time in two weeks. Feeling better (after ear problem) but not feeling cured completely. Taking things slowly.

At 3:45 AM it is 57 degrees, going up to 75 later. Good morning, have a good day and be well.


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Good Morning
Enjoy the Day


----------



## loonlover

Good morning.

Another sunny day in store.

Chores done yesterday so plan on idling today.

Have a peaceful Sunday. Stay safe.


----------



## Annalog

Good morning from southern Arizona. The weather is still hot and dry but some clouds. Hoping for a good rain in Tucson to help the firefighters.

Successful trip to Tucson. Could see red fire retardant lines on the Catalinas and smoke coming from the far side of the range. Was able to get unscented cleaner and disinfecting wipes at Sprouts. Called my sister before going into JoAnn's. My sister was so happy that I called as she has a list of patterns that were on sale ($1.99 instead of $14.95 - $18.95) and she wasn't going to be able to go shopping. I bought 20 patterns and 2.5 yards of material for her (Christmas koalas that I saw and sent a photo to ask if she was interested) and a couple yards for me (blue green cotton for my running face masks) and a large spool of cotton yarn on clearance for me. With the sale, 20% off clearance yarn and 20% off total sale coupons, the receipt said that we saved $165 while only spending $65. I stopped in at Sally's Beauty Supply for a satin sleep bonnet to use in place of the non-satin scarf that I have been tying on. (The reduction in hair breakage has been very helpful.) I filled my tank with gas and me with drive-thru food before heading to the parking lot at the Red Cross to wait over an hour for my 5:45 appointment. The donation went very well. My hemocrit was 15 which is great for me! I ordered 5 Mod Pizzas and drove to their parking lot to wait for curbside pickup. I then drove to a shady spot and ate half a pizza before driving to my sister's house to deliver her patterns and material. I got home long after sunset. DH had a couple slices of his pizza. I froze two pizzas and packed up meal portions of the rest of the pizzas.

I plan on a quiet and restful day sewing more masks.

I hope your day is full of health, joy, and wonder. Be excellent to each other, even if from a distance.


----------



## telracs

i've stayed in this weekend, but have still managed to get about 1.5 miles of walking/dancing done in the apartment.  

mlewis--  i liked that boston market (especially their pot pie and sweet potato stuff).  i am not a fan of chiptole, there's one "near" me, but i never go into it.


----------



## mlewis78

Good morning. Almost 5 am. My weather app says 63 and my Echo speaker says 59. Going up to 75. What a gorgeous few days we have been experiencing lately. I squandered most of the day but played flute for a while and then headed out for some groceries at Morton Williams on 9th.

Telracs, I walked on 10th and noticed that Greek Kitchen is still open. They may have closed for a while early in the pandemic. A light was on and someone was sitting in the back, so they were probably getting ready to close (around 9pm). Someone on my NextDoor social network said they have very good food. Haven't been myself. The Boston Market closed about a year ago.

Hope everyone has a safe and enjoyable Monday.


----------



## Andra

Happy Monday!
It was 71 this morning, but we are heading to the 90s later today.  I had to drop Ginger off at daycare and then come to office.  It looks like Monday is going to be my "go to office" day for a while.  I think that's better than in the middle of the week, because I don't have to remember as much.
We are still having trouble finding disinfectant wipes in the stores.  Hand sanitizer and paper products are making a comeback, but not the wipes...  I am getting faster at navigating through Target.
DH has no stamina since he's had the sinus infection.  We worked in the backyard a bit this weekend setting up a new offset unbrella to provide some shade to the lawn chairs in the evening.  I think it's in the right place now, but we still have to move some pavers to give it a little more stability.  We also filled up Ginger's pool.  If it keeps getting so hot and humid she may have to share.
Have a great day.
Stay safe.


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Good Morning

I had trouble sleeping and spent half the night walking around outside. It was dead quiet, so you could hear all sorts of small creatures bustling about their business in the under growth. I finally went back to bed at sunrise and am just getting up now. Already 95 and breezy.

Hope everyone is adapting to changing schedules.

Please be careful out there, my Friends


----------



## Annalog

Good morning from southern Arizona. 

Mask sewing on today's agenda. 

I hope your day is full of health, joy, and wonder. Be excellent to each other, even if from a distance.


----------



## telracs

mlewis78 said:


> Good morning. Almost 5 am. My weather app says 63 and my Echo speaker says 59. Going up to 75. What a gorgeous few days we have been experiencing lately. I squandered most of the day but played flute for a while and then headed out for some groceries at Morton Williams on 9th.
> 
> Telracs, I walked on 10th and noticed that Greek Kitchen is still open. They may have closed for a while early in the pandemic. A light was on and someone was sitting in the back, so they were probably getting ready to close (around 9pm). Someone on my NextDoor social network said they have very good food. Haven't been myself. The Boston Market closed about a year ago.
> 
> Hope everyone has a safe and enjoyable Monday.


i got the info about greek kitchen way before the pandemic, so i think my source (not the most reliable) was mistaken. their food is good and decently priced, but i would always do take out from them, as their service was terrible.

I had a bad day today and didn't do much. i wanted to do a bakery run, but had no energy.


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Good Morning

Headed to sunny, but windy 95. I am in the middle of a few chores outside and hope to finish them before it starts feeling like a furnace. Watering/pruning indoor plants later.

Hope everyone is doing well.

Be safe my Friends


----------



## Annalog

Good morning from southern Arizona. 

More mask sewing on today's agenda. 

I hope your day is full of health, joy, and wonder. Be excellent to each other, even if from a distance.


----------



## telracs

managed to get myself together today and did a nice long walk and hit the bakery and then one of the grocery stores.  passed a couple of liquor stores, but didn't go in to either...


----------



## loonlover

Good morning.

A little cooler at 58 this morning and heading to 88 with sunny skies.

Missed the last couple of days due to II being in the hospital. Went to ER Sunday night which turned out to be a very good decision as he was diagnosed with a pulmonary embolism. Monday night he began a process to dissolve the clot, completed that early yesterday morning. He had to lay flat while undergoing that procedure, but was finally allowed to sit up late yesterday afternoon. Spirits were much better when I left the hospital yesterday evening. I'm sure he will be on blood thinners after this. And making sure he doesn't spend quite as much time just sitting.

I'll be heading to the hospital for the day as soon as I fix myself some breakfast. At least the hospital is now allowing one visitor per patient.

Hope your day is a good one. Stay safe.


----------



## Andra

Good morning.  71 and pleasant in my neck of the woods this morning.
LL, I'm sorry about II's pulmonary embolism - how scary!  So relieved that he is doing better.  Also glad that you are able to go visit.  Stay extra safe until you can get him back home.  Tell him that we are thinking about him.

Nothing much to report from here.  I have Friday as a Skeleton Holiday and am going to take it off.  But I'm just going to stay home.  The local papers are reporting a protest in Cedar Park that day and I just don't want to be around crowds yet.  I'm looking to see if there is an online petition or something that we can sign to show our support without having to get out.

Take care.  Stay safe.


----------



## crebel

I check in to read this thread every day but haven't been posting much because my negative attitude keeps sneaking in to what I type.  You all don't need to hear/read my grumpiness with everything else going on!!

I sure want to post today to send good thoughts and whatever positivity I have to LL and II.  I care.


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Good Morning

Sunny, Breezy 90s in the desert....very pleasant.

LL: Sounds like you had II at the right place at the right time. Glad he is on the mend. If exercise is part of the cure...put him behind that lawnmower of yours ! giggle !

Crebel: "Grumpies" at the breakfast table are OK once in a while...and with all that is going on in our sad country who is not upset these days. TIP: Rag Time piano and cheesecake...solves _EVERTHING _

Everyone have a good day and be safe


----------



## Annalog

Good afternoon from southern Arizona.

LL, I am so glad that II is getting better after you got him to the ER in time!

Crebel, NapCat's suggestions are good ones. I have decided to post pictures of me in silly masks that I been working on to hopefully provide some levity.

Grrr! Facebook has changed photo linking again! Full post is now public on Facebook. 

I hope your day is full of health, joy, and wonder. Be excellent to each other, even if wearing a silly looking mask. It usually makes them smile.


----------



## loonlover

Thanks for all the well wishes. They must have helped as he got to come home today. Now some recuperation time to gain some strength after laying around for a couple of days and only one meal while he was there.

Can't serve him cheesecake anymore, though. Too high in fat. Looks like an angel food cake might be in order.


----------



## telracs

well, we all know what i recommend...

CHOCOLATE!

and i've got plenty to spare if you want to slip some to II, loonlover.

and personally, i'm more into Motown than Ragtime....


----------



## loonlover

Good morning.

Another sunny day in store so looking good out there.

Amazing what a good night's sleep in your own bed does for a person. II pretty chipper this morning after going to bed shortly after eight last night. He says he is feeling a lot better and even the tenderness where the catheter to infuse the medicine was placed is not bothering him nearly as much.

Hope your day is a good one. Stay safe.


----------



## crebel

Good morning.  I'm happy to hear the positive reports for II (we have a birthday to celebrate soon, after all!).  Take care of yourself while you are taking care of II, LL.

Everyone stay safe, be well.


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Good Morning

....happy to hear the good news from Arkansas !

We have a good forecast for the desert with sunny, breezy 90s. I have several chores I need to do, but do not want to...and a major project that I have not figured out how to approach yet.

Have a good day and please be safe my Friends


----------



## Annalog

Good morning from southern Arizona.

Happy to read that II is feeling much better. I recommend Medjool dates as a yummy snack and listening to any music that you love or that makes you happy.

Activities for me today involves food prep (chopping, cooking, and freezing) and making more masks. After sewing, I will be decorating some masks with fabric markers.

I hope your day is full of health, joy, and wonder. Be excellent to each other, even if wearing a silly looking mask. It usually makes people smile.


----------



## telracs

did a grocery walk this morning.  more humid than i expected, and got caught in a sunshower on the way home.  didn't get the dairy stuff i wanted, too many people lined up in the aisle right in front of the yogurt i was interested in.


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Good Morning and Happy Friday

Triple digits in the forecast for the next week or so. Not much planned for outside. I have some on-line training for the Fish & Wildlife Service...ominous title of "Conflict De-escalation" It is a sad reflection of our times how many security measures we have to take in a small Visitor Center...sigh

I hope everyone has fun, but safe plans for the weekend.

Keep Well, my Friends


----------



## loonlover

Good morning.

We're to be in the low 90s today with some sunshine. Do have an ozone alert in place. 

Nothing on the agenda in particular although I should mow the back yard. If I do, guess it will be late this evening.

Stocked up on fresh vegetables and fruits yesterday so now I'm working on fixing them in non-boring ways. I think we'd get as tired of roasted vegetables as we do just steaming or boiling. I have found some spice combinations at Trader Joe's that really add flavor to whatever it is used on.

Hope your Friday is a good one and the weekend gets off to a good start. Stay safe.


----------



## crebel

Good Afternoon.  Our electricity was off from 4-5 a.m. today, but when it came back on there was a pretty wide area outage of our cable company.  Therefore I had no digital landline phone, television, or internet/wi-fi until just about 5 minutes ago.

I spent the morning in the 3-season room reading on my Kindle and drinking a pot of tea.  The only irritation of everything being out was being unable to buy and download book 5 of a series I am binge reading when I finished book 4.  Nevermind that there are 100s of other books already downloaded on 2 different Kindles I could have started on!   

Everyone be safe and well.


----------



## mlewis78

Good morning! 72 at 4:50 AM, going up to 82. 74% humidity.  

I stayed in on Friday. Played flute a little in the evening. On Thursday I had a video visit with internist. Talked about my concern about breathing heavily with mask in humid weather, particularly. I saw an article in the Times after that about exercising with a mask and that it makes your heart beat faster. Makes sense. I have an oxy/heart meter and used it when I got home two days in a row after walking up the four flights and felt winded. Oxy was normal at 98.

I did get out for short walks 12 days in a row.

My ear has been bothering me again. Thought I was much better last week. I will have to call the ENT doctor again (he told me 3 weeks ago it should get better on its own). 

It's hard to believe that NYC will enter phase 2 on Monday. This includes hair salons opening up if they choose to do so. I am not rushing for an appointment but will walk by to see if they are open yet next week; also want to check to see if they are taking precautions. Restaurants can open Monday for outdoor table service if they have room outside. I have seen a few already doing that on 9th and 10th Ave. Bunches of unmasked people drinking and sitting at bar tables outside of Route 66 Cafe.

Wishing everyone a good day. Stay safe.


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Good Morning

I could not sleep (still trying to solve all the world's problem by myself...) so I made a pot of coffee and went outside. 73 with no wind...the new kittens have found their feet and are all over the place ! We will be well over 100 by noon and 108 by sunset, so I hope to get some chores done early.

Have Fun, Keep Well and Be Safe !!


----------



## loonlover

Good morning.

We're to have a high of only 89 today, but then the possibility of thunderstorms moves in this afternoon and lasts until a week from Sunday.

Mowing the back yard as soon as the dew dries enough is my priority for this morning. Probably won't do much but make sure we're fed the rest of the day.

Enjoy your day. Stay safe.


----------



## crebel

Good morning.  High humidity but fairly pleasant temperatures expected here today, possible showers and a late afternoon storm.

DH is smoking a brisket today and I look forward to that this evening along with some grilled corn turned into Mexican street corn.

Everyone stay safe, be well.


----------



## mlewis78

Good morning. 73, clear and humidity at 76% at 5:15 AM. It will go up to 85 today.

Napcat, you have kittens! How many? How many adult cats do you have (if any). I had cats from 1981-2016.  For months now I walk on the other side of the street on my block (due to junk and equipment for 9th Avenue watermain renovations and scaffolding on my side of street) and always check to see if the deli cat can be seen. She's a small gray tabby. Recently i saw her after the store had closed. She came up to the window and I talked to her. She was watching me. They sometimes leave the door open and she walks around nearby and knows not to go out into the street. Another spot I look out for is a ground floor window where a man has his cat. When the cat is in the window its eyes follow me as I walk by slowly. Also a gray tabby.

I wish you all a good day.


----------



## loonlover

Good morning and Happy Father's Day.

We might or might not have a thunderstorm or two today. The predicted amount of rainfall is miniscule.

Back yard mowed and trimmed early yesterday. I was glad to get that out of the way.

II is still improving. I keep reminding him his body underwent trauma and it will take a while to gain strength. Also, his blood pressure is still on the low side. That is being blamed on how dehydrated he was while in the hospital. I'm still surprised at how little liquid they pushed after he was allowed to be up on Tuesday.

He says he wants a real breakfast this morning (meaning something besides oatmeal). Guess I'll fix some pancakes. I can limit intake on that by how many I make.

Hope you have a peaceful Sunday. Stay safe.


----------



## NapCat (retired)




----------



## Annalog

Good afternoon from southern Arizona. We have been having cell phone and internet issues the past few days. One of the few times we have been using our landline phone.

I have been sewing masks and also helping DH on activities outside on the yard. He has significantly reduced the fire load in the yard while keeping all perennial and green plants. I don't remember if I said earlier that we learned that the watering system was broken due to the dead leaves all over our Arizona Ash tree. Only the lowest branches had limp green leaves. DH replaced the controller and I have been moving a slow running hose over various parts of the area uphill of the tree. Today we saw green leaves at the tips of all the highest branches. We can hope that the tree will survive.

Yesterday I drove to Tucson to pick up my prescriptions and run a couple other errands. I phoned my sister my sister on the drive in and added her errands to mine. As a result, I spent most of the day there. By the time I drove home my throat was sore and my head hurt from the smoke. This morning my sister can not even see the mountain range. Friends who live closer have posted that they can now see the flames during the day, not just the mountains lit up in red at night. I read that the fire has reached Sabino Canyon. I wonder how long recovery will take and what that will look like. While mask usage has become mandatory in Tucson and Pima county when in public around others, my sister is now wearing her mask any time outside just to try to reduce the smoke she breathes in. I live on the other side of the Rincon mountain range, which is not on fire, and I can see the smoke from the fires in the Catalina mountains above the Rincons and trailing to the east. Even here, looking up the sky is grey.

I received a jury duty summons for a trial scheduled to last for two weeks. I report for jury duty Tuesday 7 July. If selected, I need to plan to be in Bisbee Tuesday thru Friday 17 July. I am certain that my masks with silly prints or drawings will not be appropriate. I will be making 8 masks for me from subdued prints so that I can put on a fresh mask each morning and after lunch.  The courthouse is over 50 miles and about an hour from my house. I cannot count on time to do laundry until the weekends so I will be laying out a week of outfits at a time. I will need to check the nearby food options to see if I will also need to pack a GF lunch or just snacks. Fortunately I am well and able to be available for jury duty.

I hope your day is full of health, joy, and wonder. Be excellent to each other, even if wearing a silly looking mask or a somber one.


----------



## loonlover

Good morning.

Wishing I could send some of our expected rain to the west. Ours isn't going to last all week as earlier forecasts show. Should be over by noon tomorrow.

Discharge instructions stated II should see his doctor 3-5 days after hospital discharge so that is on our agenda for this afternoon. His blood pressure is getting closer to the normal range and he is not feeling quite as tired from the low blood pressure. And the more he does, the more energy he does have. 

Otherwise, haven't really made any plans for the day.

Hope yours is a good one. Stay safe.


----------



## Andra

Good morning.  It's a muggy 79 here in Austin today.  We have scattered thunderstorms in the forecast starting tomorrow for ten days at least.  Part of me hopes that is wrong since I just had the car washed for the first time since March - I'd like it to stay clean a little while longer.  Part of me says that if it's going to be this uncomfortably humid, it should go ahead and rain!
Nothing special planned for us this week except haircuts.  I'm in the office today.  My job for today is to clean out my training room and take out half the computers to allow for distancing when folks get back to the office in higher numbers.  It's easier to disinfect an empty tabletop than an unused computer, so I have to find a place to store them temporarily.  I am trying to make room in my storage closet, but I need more shelves...  This will probably take most of the day.

Stay safe.


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Good Morning

Sunny 107+ expected in the desert today. I have a couple of outdoor chores that I should get finished before noon, then scamper inside for a cool afternoon nap !

I hope everyone's week is off to a good start.
Be safe out there....Mother Nature is still not too happy with us.


----------



## Annalog

Good morning from southern Arizona. We woke up early this morning so that I could get in a training run and DH could do some yard work before it got too hot.

Thanks for the offers of rain. These fires are bad.

Glad to hear that II continues to feel better. 

I hope your day is full of health, joy, and wonder. Be excellent to each other, even if wearing a silly looking mask or a somber one.


----------



## telracs

we hit 90 in NYC today.  i went for a walk late in the day, going a slightly different route than i had been.  walked over the highway and had to stare at the traffic.  where DID all those people come from?


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Napcat, you have kittens! How many? How many adult cats do you have (if any). I had cats from 1981-2016. For months now I walk on the other side of the street on my block and always check to see if the deli cat can be seen. She's a small gray tabby. Recently i saw her after the store had closed. She came up to the window and I talked to her. She was watching me. They sometimes leave the door open and she walks around nearby and knows not to go out into the street. Another spot I look out for is a ground floor window where a man has his cat. When the cat is in the window its eyes follow me as I walk by slowly. Also a gray tabby.


That is so cool that you have a walking route to visit cats&#8230;rest assured they know you and your schedule. I live in a very remote part of Nevada and have a small herd of semi-Feral Cats. "Momma-Cat" had 5 kittens about 6 weeks ago and has just brought them out. They are at that stage where the whole world is a cat-toy and are a riot to watch. I have a metal bin with a spring door, so there is always a dry food available and I have a few cat-accessible bird baths with clean, cool water from the irrigation system, so there is always fresh water for them. CAT HEAVEN ! with blowing leaves, pine cones rolling around. Lots of trees to climb and lizards to chase. I feed them to keep them close to the house catching rodents&#8230;(No Rodents = No Snakes).

Nature maintains the herd at around a dozen. Some move on to their own territory and some stay near the deck&#8230;I used to travel for work and amazingly they would stay and wait for me. One guy stayed for over 15 years !


----------



## mlewis78

Good morning. 75, going up to 85. 76% humidity. AC was on a lot on Monday and now.

Sunday evening I had a nice walk up far west side through Riverside Park South along the Hudson and Riverside Park from 72nd to 79th Streets. Walked back via West End Avenue and Broadway. Monday evening I went out at 9:15pm (cooler then) and walked across 57th to just past 6th Ave. and turned around. I think this was the first time during pandemic that I walked in midtown and it was rather empty. Now and then cars went by. Passed by dark Carnegie Hall. Bought two slices of pizza to go from Justino's on 10th (one for Tuesday).

I made an appointment for in-person visit to ENT doctor on Thursday.

Nice cats, Napcat. Now I have a better idea where your kboard identity comes from.

Anna, they make you work pretty hard (traveling, etc.) for jury duty. I had a summons just before the pandemic for March 23rd. The courts closed, so I didn't have to go but they let us know that we could get another summons soon after they re-open. I am concerned because jury duty means sitting in a big crowded room. They will probably set some new rules for distancing. But I don't know how they will do that for being on the actual jury. I haven't been picked for a jury in years. I was on two criminal cases in the '80s. If I get summoned it also means taking the subway downtown to Canal or Chambers Street.

Edit: this just came up in an email from the NY Times about the courts: https://www.nytimes.com/2020/06/22/nyregion/coronavirus-new-york-courts.html?campaign_id=2&emc=edit_th_20200623&instance_id=19626&nl=todaysheadlines&regi_id=20161722&segment_id=31598&user_id=efd8db0ca55f5a298f29ebbb22b29b04

Everyone stay cool and safe.


----------



## Andra

Good morning!  It's 72 and stormy here today.  Ginger and I went outside when we got up and it was thundering.  The rain was just starting.  Now everything is pretty wet.  It's supposed to rain most of the day (week).
We have haircut appointments after work today.  We are both getting shaggy again.
It took me all day yesterday to get things in the training room cleaned out.  That was mostly because I first had to clean and make room for the extra stuff in my closet.  I think it would be good to add some shelves higher up, but we don't have anything sitting around in our surplus stuff, and I hate to ask for new things right now.  I am pretty sure more budget reductions are in our future.  So far they are not talking about losing people, but that's always on the table when things get tight (and the Leg says to cut).
Take care and stay safe.


----------



## loonlover

Good morning.

Rain possible today. Not much materialized during the day yesterday after almost 3/4 inch fell overnight. It won't bother me if we don't see any today.

Doctor's appointment yesterday was uneventful. Not much else going on around here. 

Hope your day goes well. Stay safe.


----------



## Annalog

Good morning/afternoon from southern Arizona. Got up early for senior shopping hour, did some work in the garden, and DH and I just finished paying the monthly bills.

Mlewis78, travel for jury duty is a side effect of living far from the county seat in a rural county. I look forward to visiting the Bisbee Courthouse as it is a beautiful Art Deco building built in 1931. 

I doubt that I will get chosen for the jury as decades ago I was on a jury that returned a guilty verdict. It was the only time that I was selected. I hadn't realized that evidence in drug trials, at least in those days, was brought to the jury deliberation room. The bailiff asked us if he needed to bring in the several large garbage bags of marijuana. 

If I am chosen, I am not too concerned as the courtroom was spacious the previous times that I was called for jury duty in Bisbee. Much bigger than the courtrooms that I saw when on jury duty in Tucson. Although Arizona is in the news for rapid rise in cases of COVID-19, Cochise County has a fairly low number of cases. We must wear face masks and will be quizzed concerning health and possible exposure. The paperwork did not mention taking our temperatures but I wouldn't be surprised if they do.

After lunch, I will work on chores and masks.

I hope your day is full of health, joy, and wonder. Be excellent to each other, even if wearing a silly looking mask or a somber one.


----------



## telracs

mlewis....
i also got a jury duty notice right before the shut down (i was scheduled to call on the Monday after we completely shut down).  in Brooklyn, we have to call the night before, not just show up.  Is it the same in Manhattan?

thanks for outlining your walks, i can see it in my mind and virtually walk along with you.  the associated near Carnegie Hall used to be my go to grocery store, i would stop off there after work then hop on the subway.

i went to the grocery store today and am now going to go take a nap in the coolest room in the apartment.


----------



## mlewis78

telracs said:


> mlewis....
> i also got a jury duty notice right before the shut down (i was scheduled to call on the Monday after we completely shut down). in Brooklyn, we have to call the night before, not just show up. Is it the same in Manhattan?
> 
> thanks for outlining your walks, i can see it in my mind and virtually walk along with you. the associated near Carnegie Hall used to be my go to grocery store, i would stop off there after work then hop on the subway.
> 
> i went to the grocery store today and am now going to go take a nap in the coolest room in the apartment.


Telracs, I did pass that Morton Williams near Carnegie Hall. I have not gone in there in a few years, but it's a nice one. It replaced the one that was on 57th near Broadway and then closed to make way for Nordstrom's new store.

Tonight I walked over to the Hudson and they had the entrance at 59th Street to the park fenced off. However, the bike/running path was open so I took that and after a few blocks got into the part of Riverside Park South by the water. I was so taken with the moving water that I made a few short videos and posted to facebook. The sun was setting. I walked up to 72nd St and took the long flight of stairs to get out of the park. Walked up to 78th on Riverside Drive and came back via West End Avenue. Just needed one thing, lemon juice, at Morton Williams on West End but ended up also buying onions, crackers, balsamic vinegar and plain yogurt in case I run out before I make more yogurt. It only came to $16 but was heavy for the walk home. It was hot and the AC at the grocery store was wonderful.

At 3AM it is 77 degrees, going up to 87 later. 77% humidity.

Wishing you a happy, safe and healthy Wednesday.


----------



## loonlover

Good morning.

Foggy here but no rain in the forecast for the next 6 days. We'll see about that.

Had a thunderstorm blow through (more wind than rain) midday yesterday. Knocked the power out for about 5 hours. We finally started the generator and plugged in the fridge and the freezer so we didn't lose food. It is the first time II did something that really tested out the new shoulder. But it didn't bother him when starting the generator or pulling the refrigerator out so we could get to the plug. 

II sees the cardiologist today. We're hoping to find out if there are any limits on activities. 

Hope your day goes well. Stay safe.


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Good Morning

We reached 112 yesterday and did not "cool off" to 100 until midnight....We have a cooling trend for the next couple of days....should only be 105 !! Late nights and early mornings are of course, delightful.

Nothing special lined up for today: putzin' in the gardens; kitten-watchin' and napcatcatnappin'

Have a good and safe day


----------



## Andra

Good morning.
I am pretty sure that the weather folks are just crazy right now.  The rain stopped yesterday around lunchtime and then it stayed dry the rest of the day.  We even had a little breeze and temps in the low 80s by 6:30pm.  This morning it's 72 and dry.  I'm going to ignore the forecast for the rest of the week since they will probably be wrong anyway.
The only special thing on my list today is bringing up a few more of Ginger's toys to my office.  DH has a lot of meetings on Wednesday and I am going to see if I can keep her up here with me so she doesn't go in and disturb him.
Stay safe!


----------



## telracs

it's 85 in brooklyn right now.  Wednesday is my "unemployment" day, so instead of getting dressed and heading out for a walk, i'm on the computer for a while.  the forecast had said rain, but now it seems to just be humid.  a couple of restaurants i like (within walking distance) have re-opened, but i have a stocked fridge and am unsure if i want to spend money on take out right now.  but i do want to patronize my friends.

mlewis's talk about the water makes me think about walking towards the water by me.  but i'm not sure if the pathways are open, and it's long walk (and a long walk back uphill) if they aren't.  

i'm doing better with the heat this year than last, but am still leery of heading out too far if it's hot and humid.


----------



## Annalog

Good morning from southern Arizona. It is only 97°F now but headed to 102°F. It might drop below 100 an hour before sunset. No rain in sight. Plenty of smoke from fires elsewhere in the state.

Did some gardening this morning and more planned for late afternoon. I hope to plant my monsoon garden in the next couple days in hopes we will eventually get rain. However, there is none in the forecast for at least a week.

My main tasks for today and tomorrow include clearing my desk and nearby table for collecting and organizing my origami paper supplies in preparation for
*OrigamiUSA UnConventional (Online) Convention 2020*.​
The convention is scheduled with sessions for Friday June 26 from 3:00 pm to 10:15pm EDT (1:00 pm to 8:15 pm MST) and Saturday June 27 from 11:00 am to 9:45 pm EDT (9:00 am to 7:45 pm MST). There are 15 minute breaks between sessions with three longer breaks (30, 45, 45) on Saturday for meals. The two-day event is $30 and includes a link to the recorded sessions for viewing after the convention closes as well. I am so excited as I have not been able to attend the New York conventions in years! I also joined the private Facebook OrigamiUSA so that I can attend the "after hours" folding sessions. 

I have some meal prep done and will do more grocery shopping tomorrow morning so that both DH and I will have easy food access.

I hope your day is full of health, joy, and wonder. Be excellent to each other, even if wearing a silly looking mask or a somber one.


----------



## loonlover

Good morning.

We're to be in the 90s again today with sunny skies. Not sure whether to believe the forecast or not. 

II is allowed to do whatever he feels like doing as long as he watches what he does so he doesn't fall. He'll go ahead and go back to working at the arena when he is next scheduled.

II has a haircut today. I had to cancel his appointment last week and was kind of surprised she could get him in this week. He says he is tired of being shaggy. Otherwise nothing particular planned for the day. 

Hope your day is a good one. Stay safe.


----------



## Andra

Good morning.  71 and foggy right now and who knows what it will be later today?  It ended up really nice in the back yard around 5:30pm yesterday.  Ginger and I sat outside off and on (and off and on) for a couple of hours.  I have some meetings today, but my brain is fuzzy - not sure how well that's going to work.
I've been talking to my trainer at the gym since I've pretty much not been exercising since March.  I don't really want to be around people at the gym so we are going to try doing a virtual session since I do have equipment here (I just don't use it).
I think I'm going to rustle up some caffeine.
Stay safe.


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Good Morning

A little of everything in the desert. 104+ temperature, high wind and even a chance of a shower.

I ordered a new computer on Monday and it arrived yesterday (Yeah Amazon). I will spend today setting up the new one.....lots of changes since I bought my last laptop (200.

Hope everyone is doing well....be careful out there, my Friends


----------



## crebel

Good morning. Sunny skies, mid-80s with high humidity today. Pollen counts remain high - yuck, and thank goodness for daily antihistamines!

I have my first ophthalmologist appointment since January this afternoon, MIL will be taking me. Even though I am supposed to see him every 6 weeks, I really don't expect there to be any change to the status quo -- my right eye will remain fubar  A possible quick trip into the grocery store/pharmacy after the appointment and then home again to continue self-isolation.

Everyone stay safe, be well, wear a face covering if out in public. As far as I am concerned, face coverings are the easiest, least expensive way to help others and yourself stay safer. I truly don't understand the backlash against wearing _something_ over your nose and mouth if you have to be out and about.


----------



## Annalog

Good morning from hot and sunny  southern Arizona. 

LL, glad to hear continuing good news about II.

NapCat, I hope your laptop setup goes smoothly. My first updates to my laptop in preparation for the 2 days of Zoom sessions for OrigamiUSA UnCon went well yesterday. I started the download for another Windows update before going to sleep. I woke up to find my internet was out and the router needed rebooting. Over 2 hours and only at 5% downloaded.  I hope I have stable internet during UnCon. I guess I will run errands in Tucson to not be impatient. I may be hooking up DSL cables when I get back. 

I hope your day is full of health, joy, and wonder. Be excellent to each other, even if wearing a silly looking mask or a somber one.


----------



## Andra

crebel said:


> Everyone stay safe, be well, wear a face covering if out in public. As far as I am concerned, face coverings are the easiest, least expensive way to help others and yourself stay safer. I truly don't understand the backlash against wearing _something_ over your nose and mouth if you have to be out and about.


I felt really stupid the first time I wore a mask because not many people were wearing them. Now it's automatic. I still don't like it because my glasses fog sometimes no matter what I do, but it is certainly the easiest way for each person out there to do their own little part to help.


----------



## mlewis78

Good morning.

I went to ENT doctor (in person!) Thursday afternoon. He didn't do much. Talked at a distance and took a quick look at my ear and said I had no fluids in it. I had my mask on the whole time. He doesn't want to do anything until I have an thorough audio test. When I set up the appointment I told the appointment taker that he'd wanted me to have a hearing test but that I didn't want to do it at the 14th St. place (which was the only one open a month ago). She said there was one at this office (57th St) but that they might not take my insurance. The audiotest people were not in Thursday, so the doctor gave me the paper with the phone number to call tomorrow to set up appointment. I've had it with this perpetual earache. I suppose that once I have the test that I will have to set up an appointment with the doctor again. 

When I left there I was heading to RiteAid on 8th Ave., but decided to walk down Broadway because there were nice breezes there. I took some photos of the empty streets and deserted theaters and TKTS area of Times Square. There were some people sitting at tables and signs saying "6 Feet Apart." The cowboy man with guitar was out there. Turned at 46th St. to see the Richard Rogers (Hamilton), also the one where Tina Turner show had been and Ain't Too Proud. I saw how several restaurants have put tables outside even on street lane. The night before I took pictures of diners eating outside on 9th Avenue, a bit crowded and no masks on.

It was hot. Now it is 72 at 5:00 AM, going up to 87. Humidity 72%

Hope everyone stays safe and kind today.


----------



## Andra

Happy Friday!  It's 73 and cloudy at my house today.  Weather predictions say more rain moving in later this morning and it's supposed to stay soggy the rest of the day.  I have a little doggie taking a nap on the futon in my office right now.  Hopefully she stay there for a while.  If she left me any room I might snitch a cat-nap on my next break.  This overcast muggy weather makes me want to nap.

Stay safe!


----------



## loonlover

Good morning.

We have thunderstorms in the forecast - don't remember seeing that possibility in yesterday's 10 day forecast. Storms could be severe and drop over 1/2 inch of rain. I was hoping II could finally get the bird feeders moved today, but doesn't look likely now.

Oh, well. If the power doesn't go out again, guess I'll have to do some house cleaning.

Hope your weekend plans are to do something a little different, but be careful out there. Stay safe.


----------



## crebel

Good morning.  We already had a small rain shower with thunder, not really a thunderstorm, early this morning.  Possible "real" thunderstorms late this afternoon. Very muggy and temperatures climbing into the 90s.

Eye doctor appointment went about as expected yesterday.  Pressure still climbing in my bad eye, but no additional damage or change to what visual acuity I do have in that eye.  Trying a 4th different eyedrop, see him again in 6 weeks.  I did get to do a little grocery shopping while waiting for the new prescription to be filled.  Shelves continue to be sparsely filled, cleaning products still hard to come by, but eggs are available again and seem to have returned to more "normal" pricing.  I'd say less than half the folks in the grocery store were wearing masks and not following the directional arrows, though everyone did seem to maintain distancing.

Everyone stay safe, be well.


----------



## Annalog

Good morning from southern Arizona. It is currently 70°F and headed to a partly cloudy 102°F. 

Crebel, I hope that the new eye drops help.

I spent most of yesterday at my sister's house in Tucson. I took my laptop to her house and used her high speed reliable WiFi to update my computer. At the same time, I did maintenance and update activities on my mom's computer as my sister, as executor, had not been able to access mom's email accounts. While both computers were running, my sister was using her own laptop and I was tracing two different sizes of the same pattern on to tissue paper. The room at my sister's house where my mom had stayed has become a combination office, sewing, and memory room. It was a good day with my sister. On the way home, I picked up four pizzas at Mod Pizza. Meal prep is complete.

I will be at my desk most of today folding paper, from before noon until at least 7:30 tonight. Tomorrow will be from before 8:00 am to probably after 9:00 pm (or whenever the after party ends). I am hoping for reliable internet connections during OrigamiUSA UnConventional (Online) Convention 2020. I will spend some of this morning looking for where I put the Ethernet cables so that I won't need to rely on WiFi. I don't think that I will find one.

I hope your day is full of health, joy, and wonder. Be excellent to each other, even if wearing a silly looking mask or a somber one.


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Good Morning and Happy Friday

Headed to 105 with wind and a possible shower this afternoon. I am setting up my new computer and am delighted with the machine (ASUS), but of course all the interconnected, preprogramed bloatware is maddening. I may dash into "town" for milk, etc.

Hope you all have some fun weekend plans, but still be careful.


----------



## mlewis78

Good morning.

I couldn't reach anyone at the audiologist office today. I left two voice mails. Their outgoing message does not say what their days and hours are. Only that it is by appointment only and no "drop-ins" allowed (not that I would do that). So I will have to try again on Monday. What a saga with my ear infection/aches that began in mid-April.

I stayed in all day Friday. Looked like a nice day but hot (85). Not very humid. Played flute for 30 minutes and talked on the phone with college roommate who now lives in a small city well outside of Atlanta. I am listening to music from Hamilton on my stereo.

Hope everyone has a good day. Stay safe.


----------



## loonlover

Good morning.

I'm going to give up on the weather forecast. By the time II got up yesterday rain had been taken out of the forecast for the day. But it came back with a vengeance around noon and about half an inch fell in a very short time. But it did keep things cool for the rest of the day. Today we'll be back up in the 90s. At the moment rain possible for most of next week. Think I'll just check the weather by sticking my head out the door.

No plans. I miss going out for breakfast on Saturdays, but we're not ready to take the risk. None of our breakfast places have patios or decks that might make us feel safer.

We're going to try adjusting our eating schedule and move our big meal to the middle of the day. We'll see how that goes with food prep and all.

There were four letters to the editor in yesterday's newspaper asking people to please wear masks. They were from different parts of the state so I guess Arkansans all across the state are refusing to wear them. Little Rock and Fayetteville have implemented their own requirements, but it will be challenged, I'm sure.

Hope your weekend is going well. Stay safe.


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Good Morning

We are headed for 110+, so this will be an indoor day. I am still setting up my new computer...seems like Microsoft goes out of the way to make things difficult.

I went to "town: yesterday. Gas is $1.05/gal. I only went to one grocery store, it was not crowded and very well stocked. There were lines at the check out, but a "three's a crowd" call cleared it quickly. Seemed like most were wearing masks. (The older crowd patronize this store).

Have a great weekend, but be careful...and don't worry about what you look like....wear the mask.

Anna: If you want out of that Jury Duty, make 9 masks for your fellow jurors that all say '_"GUILTY"_....giggle


----------



## Annalog

Good morning from southern Arizona. It is currently overcast outside but I will be at my computer most of today. I have started a public folder of photos of me and my folding progress at UnCon which is starting day 2 in a few minutes. (3 minutes at post time) https://m.facebook.com/story.php?story_fbid=10214448234794367&id=1674040643

Edited to add: First class wonderful. Photos ofc my attempt at Orchid for Susie posted at link above. Using breaks between classes to stretch my legs and eat pizza. 

NapCat, I could wear my silly masks. My daughter suggested ones with political statements. A blue mask with VOTE in large white letters is a possibility. &#129300;

Edited to add: I will make and wear nice, but unremarkable, masks for jury service. I may make some VOTE ones for afterwards.

I hope your day is full of health, joy, and wonder. Be excellent to each other, even if wearing a silly looking mask or a somber one.


----------



## telracs

i have been going out for about 1/2 hour walk each day this week, and varying my routes.  in my neighborhood the avenues alternate between business and residential, and while i've been sticking to the residential areas with pretty flowers, the other day i walked along one of the business streets which has a bunch of restaurants.  most of them were now open, with outdoor seating, but the seating looked to be closer together than 6 feet, and i don't feel comfortable eating at any of them yet.

had a bout of insomnia last night, so i think i'll stay in today.


----------



## mlewis78

Good morning. 73, clear, 84% humidity, going up to 87 degrees F. It sure was humid when i went out in the evening to drop off laundry. There is a restaurant on 10th Avenue at 52nd that has just come back. Crispins (accent on the second i). They closed a few years ago and were replaced with Decimo. Decimo closed more than a year ago. There was a for sale sign there for months (unusual because there are usually for lease signs after a business moves out). Crispins started renovating it early in the year until the virus closed everything. They have a nice looking arrangement with outdoor tables, but still too close for me. Might take-out some time.

There is another restaurant on 10th, near 54th/55th, that has outdoor tables and was crowded a few days ago. They even had hookahs that people were using at the tables. What a site to see any time but crazy to see it now. They had no one there and tables were empty when I passed by there today (Salls'). There is a place on 10th and 55th corner that used to have outdoor tables and hookahs for vaping (Gardenia) but they have not re-opened at all. Perhaps gone for good.

Anna, the origami sounds like fun. I had an origami kit when I was a teen.  My cousin's wife is artistic and used to make things with paper. So long ago. She is also a singer. Lives in Buffalo, NY.

My mother's birthday was Saturday, the 27th. She died in 2014. She would have been 98! 

Hope everyone has a good, kind and safe day.


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Good Morning

Our temperature is forecast to only be about 100, but very high winds are back. I was going to do a "Dump Run", but will put it off to a calmer day. House cleaning on queue....with no company, it is easy to fall into "Why-Bother" mode. I hate that....I am one of those "everything in its place" kind of guys.

Hope everyone has a pleasant day...keep on top of the news....scary things happening out there


----------



## loonlover

Good morning.

Supposed to have a high around 91. One weather app says it will be sunny, another says it will be cloudy. Well, at the moment it is cloudy. Mowing may or may not happen at some point today. 

We went from worrying about the oldest (in NY) who continued to work during the shutdown, to now having to worry about the youngest (in TX). Neither are the partying kind or ones who consider themselves invincible. They do take precautions, at least.

Take care, stay safe, maybe tune out the world for a little while and have a peaceful Sunday.


----------



## Annalog

Good morning from southern Arizona. Yesterday was overcast all day and we could see verga (rain that evaporates before it reaches the ground) in the distance. This morning was clear with one small lonely cloud. I hope its friends come to visit.

The OrigamiUSA Unconventional Convention ended yesterday. However, I learned that OrigamiUSA is hosting a Zoom site where they let people or groups schedule Zoom meetings. This afternoon I will be attending a Zoom meeting of the Pacific Ocean Paperfolders (POP).  An origami friend of mine who I met in Tucson, Arizona but who now lives in Nebraska is also planning on attending. We haven't been at the same origami meeting in over a decade. This will be fun! Meanwhile, I am working on finishing the Star Flower modular that I learned Friday afternoon. Happy Folding!

I will probably go back to mask sewing on Monday or Tuesday. 

I hope your day is full of health, joy, and wonder. Be excellent to each other, even if wearing a silly looking mask or a somber one.


----------



## telracs

i stayed in yesterday, but still managed to get a little under a mile of steps in dancing around the apartment.

i watched a National Theatre broadcast of a very weird version of Midsummer Night's Dream (they kind of switched Oberon and Titania's lines), then i watched the Stratford (Ontario) stream of The Adventure of Pericles.  I mostly enjoyed that, although I wish the main male had been a bit younger and i did not like the female lead.  

today i had to go out to mail my rent check, so i decided to order from the Japanese Hibachi restaurant that I love that has just reopened for take out.  it was 87 degrees and pretty humid, but my dinner (and tomorrow's lunch) are worth it!


----------



## Jane917

Annalog said:


> Good morning from southern Arizona. Yesterday was overcast all day and we could see verga (rain that evaporates before it reaches the ground) in the distance. This morning was clear with one small lonely cloud. I hope its friends come to visit.
> 
> The OrigamiUSA Unconventional Convention ended yesterday. However, I learned that OrigamiUSA is hosting a Zoom site where they let people or groups schedule Zoom meetings. This afternoon I will be attending a Zoom meeting of the Pacific Ocean Paperfolders (POP).  An origami friend of mine who I met in Tucson, Arizona but who now lives in Nebraska is also planning on attending. We haven't been at the same origami meeting in over a decade. This will be fun! Meanwhile, I am working on finishing the Star Flower modular that I learned Friday afternoon. Happy Folding!
> 
> I will probably go back to mask sewing on Monday or Tuesday.
> 
> I hope your day is full of health, joy, and wonder. Be excellent to each other, even if wearing a silly looking mask or a somber one.


This post reminds me of a book I read recently with my book club. The Paper Magician by Charlie Holmberg. You might really like it.

I have not reported weather in the PNW in a while. We have had a little bit of every thing, but today is partly cloudy, 67 degrees, a slight breeze. I am practicing a new binding foot for my Bernina. I am not as proficient as many and usually go back to hand stitching for my bindings. I have not been very productive with my sewing since COVID. I can't get motivated.

My county in Washington is in Phase 2, and is preparing to apply for Phase 3. Not sure it will change much of our behavior, as we are basically staying at home. We have seen grandkids only twice since the beginning. That was a backyard visit on a nice day. We did not wear masks, but stayed at least 6 feet apart. Our kids are all medical providers and very protective of us. I guess that is a good thing, but we miss them.

Stay safe and healthy. Jane


----------



## loonlover

Good morning.

Thunderstorms rolled through yesterday afternoon so the mowing didn't get done. And more storms forecast today from mid-morning to early evening. So maybe it will be dry enough again by Wednesday.

A couple of prescriptions ready for pickup and a grocery order pickup on the agenda this morning. II's car goes in for an oil change tomorrow so I imagine it could use some clearing out sometime today. Otherwise, just the same old, same old.

Hope your day is a good one. Stay safe.


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Good Morning and Happy Monday

Yesterday's high winds did some damage in the valley including knocking over an 80' tree on my place (no damage, firewood supply).

A very large fire has started on Mt. Charleston (highest mountain between my valley and Las Vegas). Firefighters are having a hard time getting it under control.

My nearest neighbor called yesterday saying her well had stopped and would not restart. My well has had low pressure for about a week and I have been trouble-shooting it. I have a wonderful well company and they will be out today to look at things. I suspect we will have to deepen our wells (read: "deepen our pockets".....giggle)

Cooler temperatures today which will help working outside.

Hope everyone has a good week...be safe !!! COVIDIOTS are warming up for the Fourth of July....sigh


----------



## Andra

Good morning.  It's still muggy in Austin.  Right now it's 76 and we are heading towards mid 90s.  It's gonna be ugly out there unless we get some breeze to go with it.  We had one brief shower yesterday evening - just enough to get the yard nice and muddy.
Work is temporarily suspending to "actually go to office" plan that they started a couple weeks ago.  There is a rumor that someone in our building tested positive and they want us to stay home until they figure out what's going on.  I'm getting used to working from home.  I really enjoy the short commute, but I miss seeing other people.  With the number of cases in Texas sky-rocketing again, going to see my mom on the 4th just got a lot less likely.
Oh - on the good news side of things - I went to HEB and Sprouts on Saturday morning.  For the very first time since this whole thing started, every single person in both stores was wearing a mask.  It was amazing to see. 
Stay safe.


----------



## Annalog

Good afternoon from southern Arizona. It was clear, sunny, hot, and windy this morning. It is still windy and hot but some clouds are forming. Definitely early monsoon here. Looking forward to rain!

Early this morning I was digging in the garden for planting my monsoon garden. Then, DH and I got breakfast via the drive-thru from MCD prior to me going in to Walmart to buy some snacks and soda for DH and office supplies, fabric, and plants (2 tomato and one banana pepper) for me. DH stayed out in the truck as I am the designated shopper. I watered the plants after we got home and put them in a shaded area of one of the chain link pens remaining from when we had chickens. I will plant them in the garden this evening along with seeds for other vegetables. Our apple tree has at least 6 apples on it. The luffa vines had their first bloom this morning. The Arizona Ash that we thought might die due to watering system malfunction is now covered with new green leaves.

I hope your day is full of health, joy, and wonder. Be excellent to each other, even if wearing a silly looking mask or a somber one.


----------



## mlewis78

Good morning.  I vented on facebook about some phone calls today with my insurance and some audiologists that won't take me (insurance), so I won't go into that. I have a follow up visit today with dentist because I've had pain from the 3 new fillings. I don't know why. Advil helps! Heating pad also helps. I have an appointment Thursday with an audiologist on Thursday and then should be seeing ENT doctor again soon after that. The audiologist is near Grand Central, so at least a 45 minute walk. I will allow an hour at least. The one in my zip code is the one that doesn't take my insurance. This is to see if my left ear is working properly. Most people go for hearing problems and to get a hearing aid, I think. (So as not to dwell on this  . . . that is all for now on that).

I bought a new camera with stimulus money. Ordered Sunday from B&H Photo and picked it up at the store today on 9th and 34th Street. Nikon had a sale that ended on Sunday so it was a matter of buying then or paying more later. Took some pictures with my iphone on the way. This was my first time walking down that far since my health club closed (pool is at 43rd and 10th). The store is closed except for pick-up. It was very efficient. When I came out a thunder storm was starting and then the rain got very heavy. It was over by the time I got up to 46th where I ordered take-out at Galaxy Diner. Tender chicken wrap with sweet potato fries. My first take out (except for pizza slices) since Christmas. It was so good. Seemed to take me a long time to walk home. I have not opened the box with the new camera in it yet! I was too tired and overwhelmed by the time I got home. Also there was an Amazon box waiting for me on the 1st floor. I had to take my camera and food up first and go back to get it. One of those shipments where I bought three small things but the box was so big. 

Wishing everyone a good day with happy vibes. 72 degrees now and may go up to 80 with possible thunder storms.


----------



## loonlover

Good morning.

Already feeling a little uncomfortably warm and humid this morning when I went out early to fill the bird feeders. I am seeing multiple young cardinals, house finches, and woodpeckers this year. Have to fill the feeders a couple of times a day. 

Our tornado sirens went off yesterday afternoon during the thunderstorm that dropped almost 2 inches of rain. It has been a long time since we heard the sirens other than during testing at noon on Wednesdays. There was only about 15 minutes left of the warning when they went off. Turned the TV on and found that the potential for tornadoes wasn't really very close to us. 

My grocery pickup yesterday was the smoothest one yet. I was back on the road about 5 minutes after I let them know I was there. Only two items not available and neither one of them was something that I needed to scramble and find someplace else.

Today we're dropping II's car off in Little Rock for an oil change, then heading down to Bryant for my allergy shot. Decided we would pick up lunch after that. As usual at this time of year we have the potential for isolated thunderstorms most days.

Not sure what else might get done. We don't seem to be very ambitious on days we leave the house for very long.

Hope your day goes smoothly. Stay safe.


----------



## Andra

Good morning.  Just back from a walk around the block with Ginger and it's already icky out there.  It's only 78, but it's so muggy.  I'm glad we only have a few weeks of that kind of weather up here.  It's usually very dry.
Ginger has a check-up this afternoon.  We've been putting it off, but decided maybe that wasn't fair to her.  So we'll don masks and go to the vet and follow their "wait in your vehicle" protocol.  Hopefully it's an uneventful visit.
I can't believe that June is already over.  It seems like just yesterday it was February and I was going to the office like everything was normal.

Stay safe.


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Good Morning

Delightful day in the desert with temperatures in the low 90s and light wind, I have some wind damaged trees to trim and one very large tree too cut up.

Yesterday's visit for our water wells was good news for everyone. WE have a very large dairy in the valley that has been expanding for 20 years and we feared that their high water usage had lowered the water table for we domestic users. Turned out that my pressure tanks needed readjustment and the other two needed new pumps (both were 20+ years old). Good news for all.

I hope to make a dump/post office run later, then putz outside for a while.

Still setting up my new computer which I am very happy with, but the pop-up ads are unbelievable and it has been difficult to get settings and formats that I am comfortable with....I am ready to go back to a pencil and yellow legal pad ! giggle

Keep happy and safe, My Friends


----------



## Andra

mlewis, do you walk past the New York Public Library?  CNN has an article that the lions are wearing face masks.  That would be pretty cool to see.


----------



## Annalog

Good afternoon from southern Arizona. Still hot and windy here. The clouds come and go.

I planted the three plants late yesterday afternoon. However, I did not get any seeds planted last night or this morning. 

Instead, I was and am preparing for my first Zoom meeting where I will be teaching an origami model. I will be teaching how to fold the modular unit and initial assembly of Robert J. Lang's Star Flower Modular. It takes 30 modular units to complete and I know that we won't be able to finish in one or two of the 45 minute Zoom sessions available on the free Basic Zoom plan. The session will start in about 90 minutes from when I post this. 

I hope your day is full of health, joy, and wonder. Be excellent to each other, even if wearing a silly looking mask or a somber one.


----------



## telracs

Andra said:


> mlewis, do you walk past the New York Public Library? CNN has an article that the lions are wearing face masks. That would be pretty cool to see.


from reading her post, i'd say no.... the library is on 5th Ave and 42nd street, and she was far west of that. Manhattan is some 2 miles wide at its widest point. And in NY, avenues run north/south and streets run east/west and 5th Ave is the center avenue between east and west.

i didn't quite beat the rain today, got caught in a shower a couple of blocks from home.

Edited to add: she'll probably go near the library when going to the audiologist. depending on what route she takes...


----------



## loonlover

Good morning.

Cloudy with clearing skies later. A heat advisory in place with en expected high of 91. Mowing still has to be on my agenda. I'll just take more breaks.

A plumber coming today to clear the sewer line from the washer. Always something that needs to be done.

Our boss at the arena was furloughed last Friday. His boss called II yesterday to talk about when/if he would be able to work in July. He was already scheduled for Saturday. It will be interesting to see how many nights II is on the new schedule.

Have a good day. Stay safe.


----------



## Andra

telracs said:


> from reading her post, i'd say no.... the library is on 5th Ave and 42nd street, and she was far west of that. Manhattan is some 2 miles wide at its widest point. And in NY, avenues run north/south and streets run east/west and 5th Ave is the center avenue between east and west.
> 
> Edited to add: she'll probably go near the library when going to the audiologist. depending on what route she takes...


I looked at the Google map and couldn't tell if it was reasonable to think it was in walking distance.

Good morning - Happy July!?!? 78 heading to 94 or so. 
Ginger got a clean bill of health yesterday. Doctor says her teeth are in really good shape for a 4-year-old. That's a relief. I didn't have to worry about teeth so much with the kitties...
Today's agenda includes trying to get all end-of-month/beginning-of-month tasks finished since I am taking Friday off. Right now I am watching a file compress - connect to network with VPN - it is painfully slow. And I don't dare do too many other things or I might mess it up and have to start over.

Stay safe.


----------



## crebel

Good morning.  It is steamy hot here as well, but at least the rain has supposedly stopped for a few days. Our creek is way, WAY out and not going down very quickly, but no water in the basement via drain back up -- hallelujah!

MIL drove me to the grocery store early while it was still raining, very few people there so that was a great time to go.  Quite a few things on my "hope to find but has been out of stock a long time" list were there and everything else on my list was available (as long as I ignored prices) except chicken livers and most cleaning products.  I was in and out in about half an hour, even with lights going out in the store for about 2 minutes before their generators kicked in.  It was really dark in the middle of the store, lol.  I just stood there hanging on to my cart until the lights returned.  Such excitement for my July outing ...


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Andra said:


> CNN has an article that the lions are wearing face masks. That would be pretty cool to see.


----------



## telracs

Andra said:


> I looked at the Google map and couldn't tell if it was reasonable to think it was in walking distance.


depends on your definition of "reasonable". from her place (around the corner from where I used to work), it's about 1.5 miles (that's as you walk, not as the crow flies), and back in the day i would consider that a reasonable walk. these days, i would only do it if i needed to be somewhere in that area, as i think she will with the audiologist.

just had a thunderstorm here. i would have gone to watch the lightning, but was on the phone with a friend whose birthday was yesterday. we hadn't talked in a while, so it was a loooong conversation.

wednesday is my do stuff on the computer day, and there is supposedly some pro-Palestinian gathering in my neighborhood this afternoon, so i am definitely staying in today.


----------



## mlewis78

telracs said:


> from reading her post, i'd say no.... the library is on 5th Ave and 42nd street, and she was far west of that. Manhattan is some 2 miles wide at its widest point. And in NY, avenues run north/south and streets run east/west and 5th Ave is the center avenue between east and west.
> 
> i didn't quite beat the rain today, got caught in a shower a couple of blocks from home.
> 
> Edited to add: she'll probably go near the library when going to the audiologist. depending on what route she takes...


As Telracs said, I have not walked by the main Library. I had posted this to facebook: https://gothamist.com/arts-entertainment/nypl-lions-patience-and-fortitude-are-now-wearing-masks-good-new-yorkers?utm_medium=social&utm_source=facebook&utm_campaign=shared_facebook&fbclid=IwAR0N8o8W59SjdbdJCFmHg-VsPGpKa73sleR-48oKJ_-hYjmnwPxayuVfFt4

That would be a nice goal for a walk though and with my new camera that I haven't taken out of the box yet!

My local branch of the NYPL is on 10th Avenue at 51st and there is another on Amsterdam near 65th (?) by Lincoln Center.

I had an appointment for audiologist Thursday afternoon, but they postponed me and called just before they closed Wednesday. I missed the call and the voicemail said that the doctor decided to take Thursday off and I could be in touch with them Monday to reschedule. I tried calling them back, but they must have been gone for the day. I wanted to reschedule right away. Now I want to find another place, something around here. It was scheduled by my insurance. Humana has a subcontractor TruHearing that takes care of the audiologist appointments. I searched a little while ago and found two places nearby but I don't know yet if they take my insurance. Since my plan is a PPO I should be able to see out of network providers, but if they don't want to see me . . .

I also had pain where some dental work was done and saw the dentist again Tuesday. He didn't see anything wrong (took an x-ray too). Surprised he didn't recommend something in addition to what I'm doing (Advil) to ease the pain. I asked if I should get Anbesol and he said no. I went to Rite-Aid Wednesday evening and bought Sensodyne toothpaste. It has already eased the pain so far. About 30 years ago another dentist suggested I use it but also just dab some on the sore or sensitive area. That is what I did after I got home with the stuff. I also stopped at Gristedes because they have Edy's ice cream this week for $5. I bought vanilla this time. And then I got a slice of pizza at Justino's to take home.

Now 70 degrees at 5:35AM with humidity in the 80s, going up to 91 degrees today.

Hope you all have a good and hassle-free kind of day.


----------



## Annalog

Good morning from southern Arizona. It is currently 69°F and is expected to drop a couple more degrees in the hour before sunrise before climbing to 90°F with intermittent clouds all day. It was cloudy yesterday with attempts at rain. It is definitely monsoon.

I still haven't gotten my monsoon garden planted so my current plan is to do that shortly after sunrise if I can't get back to sleep soon. 

The origami Zoom session went well with three different models taught by a couple of us. I have scheduled another session for next week and we hope to do this weekly. I plan to teach Michael LaFosse's F-14 Tomcat, a paper airplane that both flies and is recognizable.

In June, Max Hulme, a designer of origami since the 70s, passed away. When I was in high school I attempted to fold his famous Jack-in-the-box action model. I will attempt it again today or tomorrow.  Monday I attended a Facebook Live folding session where Nick Robinson, in the UK, taught a couple of Max Hulme's models.

Yesterday I went to my sister's house again, this time to work on her laptop while she was using mom's computer. Hopefully we now have both of them working reliably. Before driving back from Tucson, I stopped at Sprouts for items not available in Benson and also picked up 4 Mod pizzas.

I hope your day is full of health, joy, and wonder. Be excellent to each other, even if wearing a silly looking mask or a somber one.


----------



## loonlover

Good morning.

We're at 75 today, heading to 91 with a heat advisory until 7 PM again. Thunderstorms possible this afternoon.

I got the mowing done yesterday. II did some trimming, but didn't try to overdo it. Says it felt good to be active.

Nice to have the washer draining normally and not have to stop and start during spin cycles. 

Nothing particular on the agenda today. 

Enjoy your day. Stay safe.


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Good Morning

Lovely desert day ! Sunny and breezy in the 90s. I don't know how I managed to run out of milk and a few other basics, so I better run into "town" today. I do not want to get caught up in the Fourth of July nonsense. It is such a pretty day, I think I will take the Off-Road route.

Thanks for pointing out the Masked Lions....I played on them as a kid....that gave me a giggle and brought back good memories in these strange times.

Hope everyone is having a good week. Be happy and safe out there.


----------



## Andra

Good morning.  It's 84 and muggy here (I can definitely see a pattern).  It finally got nice in the back yard around 7pm yesterday.
Things are getting even more scary around here since number of cases are going crazy.  The city of Austin was cold-calling people yesterday to tell you to stay home.  
We've got an HEB order to pick up tomorrow morning.  They let me order chlorox wipes - hope I actually get some.
We are both off Friday and Monday - but are just going to stay home.  I hope the neighbors go easy on the fireworks.
Stay safe.


----------



## loonlover

Good morning.

Mother nature put on her display of fireworks last night. A storm with lots of lightning and thunder, some rain, and some wind went through late evening into early morning. More forecast for today with a possibility of thunderstorms in the forecast for the next 7 days. Hope they're wrong again.

Finally made an angel food cake yesterday. II was disappointed when I didn't also make the cake using the egg yolks. Figured I'd not add the cholesterol to the diet this time around.

Hair cut on the agenda but not much of anything else actually planned out. Lunch may or may not come home with me after the haircut.  

Enjoy the day. Stay safe.


----------



## crebel

Good morning. Still hot and steamy here, not likely to hear me say anything different for the next week at least.

A seafood "boil" is on the evening agenda while DH, MIL, and I play cribbage - smoked sausage, corn on the cob, potatoes, shrimp, and mussels with some Cajun seasoning. A no-bake cheesecake decorated like a flag with whipped cream and cherry pie filling stripes and blueberry pie filling in the corner for dessert. We aren't going to any gatherings and won't have anyone else here for the holiday weekend.  Such is life for the foreseeable future.

Everyone stay safe and be well.


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Good Morning

Sunny with light wind....hopefully it will stay that way while folks are playing with their fireworks. The desert is just dry kindling, making for high fire risk. Fourth of July celebrations very scary.

I made a quick trip to "town" yesterday. Gas was $ 2.18/gallon. Home Depot was crowded, so I only went in the garden center for bird seed. All they had was open and broken bags of off brand. The grocery store was also crowded so I just did my list and got of out of there ! Nevada has now mandated mask-wear in all buildings and only one or two were balking...one fellow was trying to start trouble by being crude and offensive, but he was so drunk that it came off comical instead.

Be safe this weekend


----------



## Annalog

Good morning from southern Arizona. 

Watching Hamilton is on the agenda for today. Fortunately, laundry can easily happen at the same time. I really need to stop folding paper and work on making masks for Jury Duty next week.

I hope your day is full of health, joy, and wonder. Be excellent to each other, even if wearing a silly looking mask or a somber one.


----------



## NapCat (retired)




----------



## loonlover

Good morning and Happy 4th of July.

Thunderstorms in our forecast - not sure I believe it.

A quiet morning as II works tonight.

Enjoy your day. Stay safe.


----------



## Jane917

Good morning and Happy 4th from the PNW. It should be a lovely day here, partly cloudy and temps in the 70s. We are forgoing our annual party with kids and grandkids....all sticking home this year. I plan to make a shrimp boil later in the day. Apple pie and peanut butter cookies are on the menu. At some point we will watch Hamilton this weekend. Bought a new Roku just so we could get Disney+ on our smart tv. Apparently our TV was only smart enough until 2015, but Disney+ takes 2016 smartness. Oh well....I saw Hamilton on stage in Chicago last Fall. I will appreciate having a better seat and better acoustics. I might even turn on closed captions. Have a great weekend, everyone!


----------



## Annalog

Good afternoon from southern Arizona. Looking out my window, it is partly cloudy. The weather app on my phone says sunny all day and clear tonight. High temperature around 100.

This evening, DH and I plan to watch the Benson firework show through our living room window from our recliners. Until then, I will be working on masks for jury duty and the Run With the Roosters race.

I hope your day is full of health, joy, and wonder. Be excellent to each other, even if wearing a silly looking mask or a somber one.


----------



## telracs

happy July 4th.

i'm staying in today because i jut don't want to be around people.  i got a massive candy shipment yesterday, so i kind of want to organize it a bit.

anyone want some chocolates or gummy candies?  i've got loads...
(and some even have alcohol in them....)


----------



## mlewis78

Happy 4th of July!

I have not been out since Wednesday, but I must go and buy a few essentials now. I have no vegetables, diet Pepsi or wine. This morning I finished reading the John M. Barry book The Great Influenza. It was good but almost more of a bio of the scientists who researched viruses and pneumonias. They came out with effective vaccines for pneumonia, but the ones for the flu did not work. There were, I think, a total of 3 rounds of often-deadly flu. 1918-1920. I just need to finish looking at the pictures and some notes and will send it electronically back to the library. Another book (a novel) came through on my holds yesterday.

I am still consuming Prince of Peace Ginger Chews and Werther's hard caramels as therapy for my sore ear. Also a few cough drops, but I am not coughing. I just ran out of the ginger candy but expect a delivery from Amazon Monday.

Hope you are enjoying this day. It is not as hot as the two previous days here when it was 91. 80 degrees now at 7pm.


----------



## Andra

Happy Independence Day!
It was pretty much just another day for us. We have gone upstairs early and turned on the noise boxes to mask the sounds of the neighbors and their illegal fireworks. They don't really "bother" Ginger but she barks at them - and she has surprisingly loud pipes for a smallish pup.

Telracs, I'll try a chocolate please - nothing with fruit or alcohol 

It was pleasant in the yard this morning when we still had a breeze. By the time DH fired up the grill at 5pm it was pretty still and hot.

We watched a movie called My Spy. It was entertaining.

Take care and stay safe!


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Good Morning
Last night was beautiful under a bright full moon. Headed to triple digits with wind today.
Laundry, vacuum, reading and napping is on the agenda.

Keep well and safe


----------



## loonlover

Good morning.

Yesterday's thunderstorms did not materialize, hope the same goes for today. A high only in the upper 80s, which is nice.

I made an early morning run to a store for guacamole ingredients. We suddenly had a desire to make some so I chose a store I feel more comfortable actually going into. Then some laundry while II takes a nap. He said work last night was not the chore the last few times were. He is on the schedule for 7 nights through the first of August so he shouldn't feel  overwhelmed by his schedule.

Hope your Sunday is a peaceful one. Stay safe.


----------



## crebel

Good morning.  Another hot and steamy day in southeast Iowa.  No plans for in or outdoor projects today.  Laundry and minor cleaning were accomplished yesterday by me, partial installation of gutter guards (still waiting for materials to complete) and mowing were accomplished by DH.

No fireworks were seen, some were heard.  DH, MIL, and I enjoyed a meal of steak, baked potatoes, Caesar salad, and flag-decorated cheesecake while watching Hamilton on Disney+ as our stay-at-home/no visitors tribute to the 4th.

Everyone stay safe, be well.


----------



## mlewis78

Good morning.

Late Sunday after I used my indoor bike (Lifecycle) for first time in over two months. I am hoping to regain my fitness level that I'd lost from not swimming for 3-1/2 months. The last time I attempted to use it I got out of breath at 4 minutes. That scared me off of it. I wasn't using it much since retirement two years ago but used to do 20-30 minutes before getting ready for work. Retirement brought with it easier access to lap swimming at the pool. You know the rest. I was also thinking about my annual cardiologist visit coming up Tuesday afternoon. i did 28 minutes and took a lot of breaks. Did some reading and listening to music during it.

I found that I could leave my apartment at 8:30pm and still make it to Whole Foods and shop before they close at 9. I did that tonight. I went Saturday but they'd closed early for the 4th and put no sign outside. There were other disappointed people who showed up when I did at 8:30.

At 4AM it is 79 degrees, 63% humidity and going up to 89 later today.

Have a safe and kind day.


----------



## crebel

Good morning.  With temperatures in the high 80s to mid-90s and humidity levels the same, muggy is the best descriptor for our current weather.  I have no plans for the day other than staying in the basement man cave where the temperature remains pleasant.

mlewis, good on you for getting back to the indoor bike!  I had been pretty faithful about using our treadmill to try and maintain/build up some sort of exercise level, but stopped when we had the minor water back-up in the basement that took a week to clean up.  I really need to start again, but my apathy level keeps getting in the way.

Everyone stay safe, be well.


----------



## loonlover

Good morning.

We're at 78 and heading to 90 today. As always in July, a popup thunderstorm is possible.

Laundry and vacuuming are possible chores that get done today. 

I've got to decide this week if I am ready to go to the dentist. Lots of opinions out there on whether to proceed with routine appointments or not. One of the reasons I feel safe getting a hair cut is it is a one person shop and she only allows one client in at a time. I've also seen her sanitation routine. The dentist has multiple hygienists and the stations are not completely enclosed which would seem a little more risky. I know they would be doing everything they can to keep everyone safe.

Hope your week is off to a good start. Stay safe.


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Good Morning

Almost chilly on the deck this morning at 60 degrees, but 105 is predicted for this afternoon. Maybe I can putz outside for a while before it gets too hot. Hope everyone has a good and safe week.


----------



## Annalog

Good evening from southern Arizona.  It was 105°F at home and over 108°F in Tucson.

I had an unexpected trip to Tucson to help my sister with activities related to the memorial service for her husband's brother. My sister is making the programs and 15 memorial masks for family members. Her computer was having issues with opening some files and printing. Also, I had sheets for printing on an ink jet printer and ironing on dark material. I fixed the printing problems, wrote down the procedure for converting corrupted Word files, and set up and printed the mask labels while she was sewing masks. 

I got home in time to do the last two loads of clothes needed before jury duty in Bisbee tomorrow. (The last load will go in the dryer soon.) I didn't get as many masks finished as I wanted but I have enough for at least a couple days.

I hope your day is full of health, joy, and wonder. Be excellent to each other and stay safe.


----------



## mlewis78

Thanks, Crebel. I used the bike again on Monday. 28 minutes on Sunday and 26 on Monday but with many breaks. I feel much better tonight. Good luck in getting back to your treadmill. I thought that outdoor walking would be enough for me, but I lost so much fitness by not swimming and before all of this I was swimming a mile or 6/7 of a mile 4-5 times a week.

We had very dark thunderstorms late in the afternoon Monday. I did not go out at all. My weather.com app is telling me that there may be more of t-storms soon.

I got an Amazon delivery of 3 separate packages today, as scheduled but missing are the Prince of Peace Ginger Chews. Then I saw on Amazon site "delivering by 8pm today" when it was already 9. Clicked on the tracking and it said it wasn't shipped yet. Delayed. Should get an email when it ships. I love those ginger chews and ran out Saturday night. The packages I received were a bit wet from all the rain but not damaged.

I am watching Lucy Worsley from Sunday evening about Marie Antoinette.

Thinking about getting Disney+ for Hamilton for a month but have been hesitating. I have much more than I can watch. I saw the show in 2018. The friend who I saw with it emailed me today that she has been watching it. She is pushing me towards the edge of signing up for it.

Now at 12:45 AM it is 73 degrees F with 84% humidity. Going up to 82 later today and possible thunderstorms. I heard that it had gotten up to 96 degrees on Monday before it clouded up and stormed.


----------



## loonlover

Good morning.

73 degrees, heading to 87 with maybe some thunderstorms midday.

II working tonight so don't imagine I'll do much but feed us today. I don't seem to get motivated to do much by the time lunch is cooked and eaten.

I noticed our county's virus count has risen by 48 over the last couple of days. Certainly encourages me to keep on doing what we're doing. Leaning more and more toward postponing the dental appointment next week and the mammogram scheduled for early next month. 

Stay safe, everyone.


----------



## crebel

Good morning.  My weather comments are on repeat, hot, muggy, heat index around 100.

I'm with LL about keeping on with a reclusive life to stay as safe as possible.  I'm very thankful I do not have to go out to work to keep food on the table and bills paid.

Stay safe, be well, wear a mask if you have to be out, keep washing your hands, and keep social distance as much as possible.


*edited to add a missing word


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Good Morning

Another hot and windy day on queue. Nothing special on the agenda and grateful that I do need to go out in "the world". 
Be Safe, My Friends.


----------



## telracs

i managed to do about 2 miles today, walking past the grocery store for a bit, then heading back and getting a few things.  then i came home and collapsed in front of my fan to cool off from the heat and humidity.  tomorrow i am going to actually see my sister (i think the last time we were face to face was February...), since she has an appointment within my current walking radius.  

we had eye doctor appointments scheduled for next Monday, but i am not yet comfortable getting on a NYC bus, and the weather forecast is for temps in the 80s and the office is 4 miles away, to far for my liking for the current moment.


----------



## crebel

Good morning.  Repeat previous weather news with today's only change being to expect our hottest day of the year so far.  

I received a fun and tasty Sugarfina "bento box" of candy yesterday from telracs.  She tells me I should have waited until my birthday to open it -- pfft, that didn't happen.    Definitely an attitude pepper-upper from a good friend (whom I would have never even met without KBoards)!

Stay safe, be well.


----------



## Andra

Good morning.  I think I missed a few days.  Nothing special over the weekend.  We were off on Monday.  I had to go in to office yesterday to help one of the executivie staff move offices.  That wasn't too bad.  I also got to eat lunch with a work friend that I hadn't seen since March.  We were in the canteen with one of us on each end of a long table.  Now I'm home again for the foreseeable future.
We are on track for some pretty high temps this week.  It was 98 when I got in the car at the office yesterday afternoon.  By the time I got home it had dropped to 82 since there was rain near my house.
It's 77 and muggy already today.  We will be taking Ginger for a walk shortly and then I have meetings throughout the day.  We are starting to plan for another remote Commission Meeting in August.  You'd think it would be easier the second time around, but I keep thinking of things we could have done better the first time and my lists are growing.
My kiddo in Germany offered to send me some masks (and chocolate).  I will probably take her up on the masks, but anything chocolate that she tries to send now will be a melted puddle by the time it gets to me.  I'll just go to the Asian market near the house.  For some reason they have imported German candy...
My mom's cell phone has died.  It's a Nexus 5 that is stuck in a boot loop.  I ordered a Moto G7 for her from Amazon and it's already arrived.  But the Nexus still uses a Micro SIM and the Moto needs a Nano SIM.  I've ordered one from AT&T but the order still says processing.  If she doesn't get it by the weekend I will probably bite the bullet and go see her to set the phone up.  She dropped the long distance on the land line and is also going a little crazy without the cell - I would never have guessed that.  My niece is there this week and she can help if AT&T would just get their act together.

Stay safe everybody.


----------



## loonlover

Good morning.

Foggy here, but once it clears we're to have sunny skies and a high around 89. We'll be back in the mid 90s the rest of the week.

I feel like I can see the grass growing so I think I will mow today while it remains slightly cooler. II will probably sleep for a while after he gets home. His relief needed to be a little late this morning so he will be there around an hour longer than normal. It will be interesting to see what he says traffic is like at 8 AM. 

Hope your day is a good one. Stay safe.


----------



## telracs

*takes candy from crebel and hides it*

i'm up a little early for me today because i'm waiting for my sister to text me and then head out to socially distance visit her....  (and get a bunch of biscoff cookies from her!)

it's 86 and humid already.


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Good Morning

Triple digits and no wind in the desert....very much like a pizza oven !! I am still tweaking my new computer....wonderful machine but it seems like Microsoft has gone out of its way to make everything difficult Frustrating...

I sat outside for several hours last night....beautiful.

Keep Well and Safe, My Friends.


----------



## Annalog

Good morning from southern Arizona. Hot and sunny and waiting for the monsoon rains to arrive.

The best thing about yesterday was buying and eating Pho with chicken and a vegan fresh roll (giant spring roll). It was yummy and enough for two hungry adults. I ate all but maybe a third of the rice noodles. I found out while driving home yesterday that I have been selected for the jury.  I will be leaving in an hour for the hour-long drive to the courthouse. 

I do not understand how someone can think that a single layer of open lace tied around the face is an appropriate face covering in place of a mask for wearing inside during jury service.

After today, I will be away from home from about 7 am to 7 pm most days except Saturday, Sunday, and Monday, until the trial is over. 

I hope your day is full of health, joy, and wonder. Be excellent to each other and stay safe.


----------



## mlewis78

Good morning. It is very humid here. I waited until the evening to go out, about 7:15, and I think it felt like the most humid so far this year. When I got home it was just 79 degrees and it is still 79 now. I didn't have any problems breathing though (with mask on).

Tuesday I called TruHearing (a referral service for hearing tests) that Humana had referred me to. Told them that the audiologist last week cancelled me, was closed due to a staffer's illness and that I wanted to go to a different place. They were very unhelpful. At first they started giving me the name of a place that was out of town and probably several states away (from the sound of the address). Told them which zip codes I could walk to. Then they told me they only work with getting hearing aids! Told them no and said I would call Humana.

I called Humana and a helpful person there gave me a few names and numbers and sent me a PDF by email with list for my area. Today I set up an appointment with one on West 67th Street. This is a place where I visited an ENT 4 years ago for a similar ear problem. I have an appointment Thursday afternoon. Hallelujah!

Wednesday afternoon i had an annual visit with a cardiologist (due to family history). I was going to get a Covid-19 test at City MD on W. 57th Street afterwards, but there were at least 25 people waiting in line outside. It was too hot and humid to wait. This evening when I was out there were only three people outside, but I was feeling too sweaty and humid. I might go one evening when that is the only thing I am setting out to do.

While using my exercise bike this evening, I rediscovered some music by Arianna Savall on my ipod. Here is one song on youtube. She sings and plays harp. Early music. A friend I used to work with at a law firm introduced me to her music and loaned me a CD.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tiF2qeY2pEQ


----------



## crebel

Good morning.  Slightly cooler with rain expected off and on today.  No special plans.

Everyone stay well and be safe.


----------



## loonlover

Good morning.

Happy Birthday to Crebel.

It is also II's birthday so we will venture out for a curbside pickup from a place we go to occasionally for a special occasion. Otherwise, I'll let him laze today if that is his choice.

We may have to dodge thunderstorms while we are out as they are predicting the possibility of some heavy ones this afternoon. 

Enjoy your day. Stay safe.


----------



## Annalog

Happy birthday wishes for Crebel and II!

Good morning from southern Arizona.

I hope your day is full of health, joy, and wonder. Be excellent to each other and stay safe.


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Best Wishes to our Birthday Kitties from all at the Lighthouse Ranch...


----------



## Andra

Happy Birthday crebel and II!
It's windy here today, so the humidity is not too bad.
I'm having a very slow day today - just didn't sleep well last night.  

Anna, I'm sorry you got picked for the jury.  I hope things move along briskly.

Stay safe.


----------



## telracs

*wanders in with streamers, balloons, cookies, virtual cake and candy for both the birthday people*

LL, make sure you give my love to II, and know that i'm keeping your NY son in my thoughts.

yesterday was a long slog of a day, but ultimately worth it.  as i mentioned, my sister had an MRI appointment, so i left the apartment when she was going in to the changing room, walked to a park close enough to the MRI place and read until she texted me she was done. there was nobody else on any of the benches, and people passing me stayed far enough away.  my sister brought be a WHOLE LOT of biscoff cookies (help yourselves) and then we took a longish walk to where she could catch the train home (actually, we walked from the stop where she got off to the stop before it).  after leaving her, i walked back home, stopping off at a candy store/deli that i used to frequent.  they have reorganized the place, making it a bit less crowded.  and i did something that i hadn't done in months.  I GOT A BURGER.  it was yummy.  all in all, i did about 3 miles.

today i went to rite aid to pick up my prescription.  i was going to order from the japanese place near them, but instead opted for ordering from a vegan asian place 1/4 mile away to get my walking in.  curry stew for today, black pepper seitan and soy for tomorrow.  and 2 free spring rolls.  and they even put in a free disposable mask.


----------



## mlewis78

Happy Birthday, Crebel and II!!!  It is also my grand nephew Fletcher's 1st birthday. My brother visited with him Tuesday and texted some photos to me.

Had my hearing test this afternoon. It was pretty quick and I have a sheet of paper to give to my ENT, but I just made that appointment and it's a week from Monday, 7/20. There is some hearing loss, but what does that have to do with all the pain? I still hear more than I want to around here (neighbors, loud people on the street, loud music coming out of cars), so it is not time for a hearing aid just yet. Just want to lose the pain.

I stopped at a farmer's market across from Lincoln Center after that. Bought a curried chickpeas turnover (or empanada) and heated it up when I got home. Also got a quart of cherries. Bought blueberries and bananas from the street vendor who is always there on Broadway.

Telracs, the Sugar! place on Broadway near Best Buy (near 61st) is going to open Saturday. They had a sign. However, I realize this is probably not your cup of tea. I don't shop there because I could get the same things discounted in drug stores. There will some day be a Target opening on Broadway at 61st. It was going to open in 2019 but never did. A local online paper said it was opening some time in July but it only says on it "Coming Soon."

Alexa told me that there is a flash flood warning for tomorrow. Another notification says Tropical Storm Fay is here tomorrow. Now I see it on a local TV station weather report. 

Hope everyone is staying cool and healthy.


----------



## Annalog

Andra said:


> ...
> Anna, I'm sorry you got picked for the jury. I hope things move along briskly.
> ...


Someone needs to be part of the jury and I am able to do it. Fortunately, it has been interesting so far. However, I am also sure that it will last until the 17th. The judge has been very careful to make sure that we are all as safe as possible.


----------



## crebel

Good morning.  Heat warnings continue, so at least right now not leaving the house is what I would be doing anyway!

Thanks for all of yesterday's birthday wishes.  I think it was the first year I was on KB (2009!), when Geoff had a running birthday thread, that I discovered II was my birthday buddy.  We have acknowledged that connection every year since then, even when he quit posting to KB.  It is good to stay in touch.

Everyone stay safe, be well.


----------



## loonlover

II says thanks for all the birthday greetings. 

Telracs, thank you for thinking of our son. 

Good morning.

Today is our 49th wedding anniversary. II always figured he couldn't forget it if it we married the day after his birthday. He was right. Hard to believe it has been that long and, according to a few people all those years ago, hard to believe we made it this long. Sure glad we did. Can't imagine spending my life with anyone else.

We'll be hot again today. No storms forecast at this time, but it is July in Arkansas.

Our plans are to enjoy the day, bring home a nice meal for supper after eating leftovers from yesterday's Hibachi Grill meal for lunch, and whatever else we decide to do. 

Hope your day is blessed. Stay safe.


----------



## Annalog

Congratulations and enjoy your day, LL and II.

Good morning from southern Arizona. 

Yesterday I ordered the fried rice with chicken and vegetables from the Vietnamese noodle shop across from the courthouse.  Once again, the food was yummy and plentiful.  I will order the same again today but will know to take a container to fill with leftovers before I start eating. 

Hope your day is wonderful. Be safe and be excellent to each other.


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Good Morning

We are headed back into higher triple digits, but hopefully there will be a bit of a breeze. This time of year in the desert we do not really need virus motivation to stay inside. I am in a bit of a rut, routine-wise. So I need to make some changes, lest I start suffering from "Cabin-Fever".

I love that our little breakfast group is sharing their Covid-limiting adventures from various regions of the US. Maybe some folks from other countries would like to join in.

Keep Well and Safe, my Friends


----------



## Andra

Happy Friday!
I have to tell you that I love my mother dearly, but trying to set up a new cell phone for her when we are 3 hours apart was a nightmare.  The only reason we mostly got it done without harsh words is my niece.  She is staying with my mom until Saturday.  So I was really glad that the SIM card I sent arrived today.  I swear, the very first time that this phone messes up I am ordering a backup and keeping it on hand.
They sent out notices this morning about being aware of the heat over the weekend.  It's supposed to be brutal.  I've already told Ginger that she may need to share her swimming pool.
Happy Anniversary LL and II!!  I like II's thinking about the date.  We did something kind of similar.  Our anniversary is the day after my parents' anniversary - putting it on the 9th of October.  DH's birthday is the 9th of January so all he has to do is remember the month.

I like hearing about all the walks in New York.  All I do here is walk around the block.  I'm not interested in going to downtown Austin right now.  Our Covid numbers are horrible so we just stay home and don't talk to anyone unless they are all the way across the street.

Have a good weekend and stay safe!


----------



## mlewis78

Happy Anniversary, Loonlover and II.

We have tropical storm Fay here, although I am not aware of a strong wind. I've stayed indoors. Slept most of the day and used the exercise bike. Weatherman on TV said it rained more today than in the entire month of June and that this is the earliest that they've used the letter F for a tropical storm (or hurricane).

75 and cloudy now. My phone app shows T-storms coming up in the afternoon.

My Echo app has been giving numerous notifications (yellow ring) Thursday and Friday. They are all about the tropical storm watch and it keeps moving the watch time later.

I hope you enjoy the day.


----------



## loonlover

Good morning.

Thanks for the anniversary well wishes. We had a nice day with supper from Texas Roadhouse at our kitchen table. It was certainly much quieter than eating in the restaurant. 

I too enjoy the walks in New York. It brings back memories of a couple of personally guided tours from a fellow Kboarder we had when visiting there. 

A couple of errands this morning, then back to the what do we want to get done today. Also, after eating celebratory meals the last couple of days, getting back on the healthier foods.

Hope your day goes well. Stay safe.


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Good Morning

I sat outside for a few hours in the middle of the night (still high 90s at midnight) The kittens were full of energy and a riot to watch.
Colorful sunrise with just a few small clouds on the horizon,

We hit 112 yesterday and expect higher today. With all the wind we have had lately, the house is dusty, so I plan to tackle that and laundry.

Hope everyone has a good weekend....Be Safe my Friends


----------



## loonlover

Good morning.

I've been awake since about 4 AM except for a short doze on the couch. Wasn't sleeping so figured I might as well move to the living room so there was less chance of disturbing II. I've read the Washington Post, brought the local papers in, and played my daily word games on my Fire. 

It will be hot here with the chance of thunderstorms this morning. We must have had some wind during the night as there are small branches down in the front yard.

I've got to spend some time today doing a Walmart pickup order. Hoping to get a pickup time Tuesday when I get my allergy shot. I should have done it yesterday, but just couldn't come up with the right motivation to get it done. 

Should be another quiet day around here. I think I have heard one car go by this morning. I noticed yesterday on the sign for one of the big churches near us that they are holding an outdoor service at a softball/baseball field complex as well as an online service. Not sure if they are using the parking lot (which wouldn't be any bigger than the one at the church, just laid out differently), or would be able to social distance enough using the bleachers of one of the bigger fields.

Have a peaceful Sunday. Stay safe.


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Good Morning

Another ungodly hot day in the Mojavi....hopefully we will have some wind this afternoon.
Keep Well and Safe everyone and have a restful Sunday


----------



## Annalog

Good afternoon from southern Arizona. Hot here but we actually got rain late yesterday afternoon. The clouds dropped just over an inch of rain in about 20 minutes. It cooled off for a bit but it is back to hot again today.

I did laundry yesterday and started sewing masks again. I need to finish a few more so that I can deliver them tomorrow after a scheduled maintenance service on my Prius. I will also be delivering a couple bottles of 70% alcohol to my sister who hasn't been able to get it on her pickup grocery orders. Since there is no grocery pickup in Benson, I stop by the locations for alcohol, disinfecting wipes, hand sanitizer, etc. each time I am in the store. Hopefully my sister's grandkids will be able to get enough of those supplies before school starts.

Laundry, mask sewing, and other tasks at home so that I can be ready for another four days of jury service. 

I have a Zoom origami meeting about 15 minutes after I post this. It may be the fun highlight of the week.

I learned late on Friday that my ex-son-in-law (father of my granddaughters) has tested positive for COVID-19. As far as I know, he is isolating at his home. Hopefully he will recover soon. While he is relatively young, early 40s, he does have some health issues that could cause a problem.

Hope your day is wonderful. Be safe and be excellent to each other.


----------



## mlewis78

Good morning.

I think it was sunny all day Sunday but cloudy when I went for a walk in the evening before sundown. It was supposed to be a Manhattan Henge evening with the sun being exactly between streets to the west before sundown, but the sun was hiding. I took my new camera with me. I don't know it very well but I took more than 80 pictures on auto, some with flash and with the 16-50 mm lens that I adjusted on each photo. I found out that I don't even know how to start a video. There is a switch to do video or still photo but after that there must be a way to start and stop the video. I wanted to get the moving water of the Hudson River. Have to sit down with the manual and Nikon videos. It is a Nikon Z50. I have had it just about two weeks and this was the first time I have taken any pictures. 

The weather held out nicely until after dark while I was in CVS getting a prescription at 8th and 57th Street. It was pouring so hard when I wanted to leave. A lot of us waited a while. I left while it was still raining but bearable. Forgot to take an umbrella.  

I watched two episodes of Beecham House and one of Grantchester last night. Both on PBS. I will catch up on Perry Mason (HBO) tomorrow.

Hope your day is kind, safe and  . . . fulfilling.


----------



## loonlover

Good morning.

Another warm day in store with mostly sunny skies and a high around 91.

I'm filling the bird feeders twice a day most days. Lots of young ones this year, it seems. I'll be making a trip to TSC for bird seed again this week. 

No plans for me to go anywhere today. II is hoping to replace the battery in his old truck. Don't know if he'll go to Walmart or to the auto parts store closest to us. Wherever he goes, he will wear a mask. 

Hope you find some joy in your day. Stay safe.


----------



## Annalog

Good morning from southern Arizona. The high at home yesterday was 108°F and is expected to only be 103°F today. I am headed to Tucson for various errands. Yesterday Tucson set a new high record for the date at 113°F, breaking the previous high of 110°F. Today it is only expected to get to 108°F there. 

I don't think that I will spend my waiting time walking around outside while my car is being serviced.  I will be wearing a new mask that I made from a slightly smaller pattern size using the same pattern that I was testing for running. I am hoping the fit is slightly tighter. After the car is serviced, a couple of the errands will be delivering masks in three different sizes. I really like the free PDF Jessie Mask pattern that has patterns based on face size using bridge of nose to ear and bridge of nose to chin measurements. Four masks, two each in two sizes, will be delivered to the wife of the race director of Everyone Runs. I added this year's Rooster to a couple of the masks. The other two masks are plain so that they can verify the fit before the Run with the Roosters race in late August. Another two masks are going to my old department manager at the Walmart where I worked. She has a small narrow face and hasn't found any masks that fit properly. She also has some breathing issues so I made one mask with the filter layer and one without. I will make her more masks after she lets me know if the fit is ok and whether she can breathe ok with the filter layer. I made a special pattern combining the nose to chin measurement of the smallest pattern and the nose to ear measurement of the next larger pattern.

I learned some nice models during the origami Zoom meeting. My favorite was "Blue Bird of Happiness" which I happened to fold using blue paper. 

Friday DH took both cats, Dusty and Sylvester, to the vet for vaccinations and checkups. The vet was very pleased to see Sylvester in perfect health after his urinary tract blockage earlier this year. She told DH that, if Sylvester hadn't responded to the last treatment attempt, she was going to recommend euthanasia. She was delighted to see he was now a strong, vigorous, and happy cat. Dusty, on the other hand, is an aging cat. We had noticed that he was not as nimble as usual and had started deferring to Sylvester. The vet records showed that he had lost some weight. She thought that he appeared to be a bit dehydrated but nothing else specific was visible. She took blood for a full panel workup and gave him fluids. (DH didn't say if that was IV or subcutaneous.) Dusty seemed more energetic the past few days. Yesterday, DH told me the vet phoned Saturday with the test results. Dusty is fine except that he needs some supplements.  DH will go in to the vets office to learn the details and pick up Dusty's supplements while I am in Tucson.

Hope your day is wonderful. Be safe and be excellent to each other.


----------



## Andra

Good morning.  It's 80 degrees here this morning and we have an excessive heat warning in effect until 8:00pm or so.  I think we hit 104 yesterday - it certainly felt HOT in the back yard even with a fan blowing right on me.  We got some yard work done in the morning before it got too bad.
Today Ginger is at daycare and the only thing on my list is calling my mom at lunchtime to go through some of the settings on her new phone.

Anna, all my kitties needed some sort of extra supplements when they got older.  Cosequin for joints was the most common.  It's good to hear that Sylvester is doing well.

We went ahead and cancelled our flight to Hawaii in September.  I just don't think I want to be on an airplane any time soon.  I was shocked to discover that even two months before our flight we can't get an actual refund.  Our only choices were two different types of flight credit.  We went with the one that gave us two years to use it.  I know it's the right decision, but I'm still bummed about it.

Take care and stay safe.


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Good Morning

We hit 116 yesterday, but our overnight *LOW* was 96 !! That is unusual. Long range forecast has us in triple digits for at least the next two weeks. I am moving hoses around to help the drip lines. I hate to see everything so stressed in these high temperature and winds. I need to do a Post Office run and go into town either today or tomorrow. I will mostly be tweaking the settings on my new computer and following the COVIDIOT news. ( Andra: I think you made the right decision canceling your trip.)

Have a Good Day, be Happy and be Safe my Friends.


----------



## telracs

I've been off line a few days, just feeling blah and not wanting to talk to anyone (except occasionally crebel).

mlewis-  i know that It's Sugar! store well.  it used to be closer to Lincoln Center, then moved to near the TW building.  I just to patronize it for some specific chocolates, liquor filled ones (baileys, kahlua, jose cuervo) that i could only get at that chain.  unfortunately, their credit card readers were idiotic, and i had my credit cards declined and then locked a few times.  There's also one down near NYU.  I actually walked there a couple of times after work back when i was in my hiking mode.  the last time i went into one of the stores (the 3rd one i know in Coney Island) i was told the alcohol chocolates were seasonal.  and i just haven't gotten back to one of their stores since last year.  

and where was the farmers market?  in the triangle across from the LC stairs?  and are there any statues in the triangle now? there was a hippo from fantasia there the last time i remember.

i never managed to get a decent view of Manhattanhenge

i had to laugh at your comment about Humana giving you doctors that weren't anywhere near you.  After Superstorm Sandy, my friend called her insurance company trying to get a rental car.  Guess the person had no clue about NY, because the closest they told us was in Albany.....

LL- three words... "Artichoke Basil Pizza".  and no one ever thinks of Manhattan as hilly until they start walking it, am I right?

Andra-  i was surprised to find that a friend of mine actually flew to Florida a few weeks ago.  i can't contemplate getting on a bus in NYC, and definitely not getting on a plane or dealing with an airport.  but i am sorry you have to cancel Hawaii.  it is somewhere i want to go, but now doubt that i ever will.

i went on an Alexandre Dumas movie watching binge this weekend.  The Richard Chamberlain "Count of Monte Cristo" and "Man in the Iron Mask," then the Leonardo DiCaprio "Man in the Iron Mask," then the Charlie Sheen/Keifer Sutherland/Oliver Platt "Three Muskeeteers".  Finally, for a little variation, "Robin Hood, Prince of Theives".  I'm thinking "LadyHawke" or "Princess Bride" for my next treats...


----------



## mlewis78

Andra, as I read your post, I thought how nice it would be to go to Hawaii after this covid business is "over." 

My plans for this year (before Covid) were to visit a friend in Portland, Oregon and go to the flute convention in Dallas. the convention was cancelled early on and the next one will be in DC in August 2021. That is where it was to be in '21 anyway. Dallas won't get the flute business for a while. When I go to the flute conventions in DC, I go by Amtrak train.

Telracs, you really know your candies. I have often looked into Sugar's windows (before they closed). The used to have plush Grumpy Cats. I have one of those that a friend gave me a while back. Lately I am still eating Prince of Peace Ginger Chews and Werther's hard caramels (good for ear pain, believe it or not). I have also recently discovered Werther's sugar-free chocolate/caramel hard candies, but I have not seen them in big bags. I went to Rite-Aid on 8th Avenue tongiht specifically for Werther's hard caramels. They had a sale, two 12-oz. bags for $5. Second time I have caught that sale. I get the Prince of Peace Ginger Chews at Amazon, but saw them in a store Saturday for the first time. Amish Market on 9th Avenue at 49th/50th Streets.

I have been recording old Seinfeld episodes to DVR on Channel 11 (syndication). I have watched two of them tonight. I just realized that I always have 7 episodes and that is because the DVR saves only 7! it has been deleting the oldest of 7 while it continues to record the newest ones. I am enjoying these and sometimes laugh out loud. When I was at the dentist last month, he had Seinfeld on Hulu in the room where I was getting fillings. He said that when he played some Seinfeld on his TV at home recently, his kids did not find it funny. Generational thing, I guess, but his kids must be very grown up. My dentist is around my age (late 60s). Perhaps he meant grandchildren.

Anna, I have not been to Arizona yet, but the one time I visited Las Vegas, it was for an August flute convention, and the temp got up to 108 almost every day. I am sorry that I missed the convention that was held in Phoenix in 1998. I went to Malta and London that year and thought that was enough for my budget. One of my great flute friends lived in Tucson for 30 years and then moved to Portland, OR. She didn't like the summer heat, and her daughter and son-in-law are in Portland.

Hope you all enjoy your day.


----------



## loonlover

Good morning.

We have a heat advisory in effect today. Heat index may make it to 113. Staying indoors looks like a good plan for the rest of the week.

I made an early morning run to Fresh Market. Hardly any shoppers there during senior hour. Wonder if more people are braving it later in the day or I just went at the right time. Tuesday is 2.99 ground chuck and chicken breast day so I'm used to it being busy no matter what time of day you go on a Tuesday. Walmart pickup went very smoothly yesterday. II did the pickup and said he didn't wait more than a minute before they were bringing it out the door. We should be set for food for a couple of weeks at least except for maybe produce. When I need that, I'll try to find one of the farmer's market type stands. 

Allergy shot next up on the agenda. 

Hope your day is a good one. Stay safe.


----------



## telracs

i'm trying to deicide if i'm being a scaredy-cat or cautious.  my sister wants to go to Brooklyn Bridge Park tomorrow.  that means a 30 minute train ride, then a lot of walking.  to go to a public park.  granted, it's a nice park, but if all we are going to do is walk, i can do that here, without getting on a train.  

all opinions greatly appreciated.


----------



## Andra

Good morning?
I thought I posted earlier, but I guess I didn't hit the button before I had to restart my computer.  My thermometer shows 100 right now.  It was 80 this morning.  
Today's activity after work is clearing a path into the game room (dining room) so we can replace the AC filter.  If I keep saying that I am going to straighten my house out, do you think I'll really do it?  I don't...

telracs - fwiw I think you should skip the train ride for now.  I am hearing good things about cases going down in NY, but it's still out there.  It looks like we may be headed towards another partial shutdown - at least in Austin and the surrounding counties.  If I had to use public transportation, I would definitely be staying home.

Stay safe everybody!


----------



## mlewis78

Telracs, are there any places close to nature or water in walking distance from where you are? Brooklyn Bridge Park sounds nice, but I haven't taken any trains yet either. Not even a bus. I realize that essential workers have had to take them all along. I saw a feature last week on NY1 about some new things added to Brooklyn Bridge Park, including water sprays.

I didn't get out at all on Tuesday and didn't use the indoor bike either. Got up pretty late and got a surprise call from a high school friend who lives in Seattle. I let the conversation go on too long, more than 2 hours. Even while using the speaker phone this is hard on my ear. I took more Advil when I finished and did not have time to play flute at a reasonable hour.

My brother Stan (lives in GA) had new stents put into his bladder on Monday. He had stage 4 bladder cancer last year and has been in remission since the chemo treatments that he finished up late fall '19. He had clots in his leg before Thanksgiving (cancer can do that). On Tuesday he sent a text to his grown kids and me that his recent hip problem that was thought to be a bruise is more serious and he needs a hip replacement. This sounds like a lot for one man to go through! He sounds very optimistic and says he feels great. He was going for physical therapy for the hip. His companion O. (who doesn't seem to have a last name!) had two hip replacements in 2018-19 and stayed at his place for recovery. He is going to have the same surgeon. O. is much younger by about 25 years. Stan is 73.

72 now, going to 80 degrees later, 78% humidity. I have had my AC on and off. I get cold and turn it off. Then put it back on when it feels too humid. Hope everyone has a good day.


----------



## loonlover

Good morning.

As expected a heat advisory in effect from 11 AM to 8 PM. Probably going to be that way for a while. II turned the air conditioner on in his shop yesterday morning. That plus a fan allowed him to spend some time out there except when the sun was shining directly on the front of it. 

Virus cases continue to climb in our county although not as rapidly as some others. I heard a woman at the allergist's yesterday say we should just abandon masks and let it run its course so we could attain herd immunity. I bit my tongue because I wanted to ask how many deaths she was willing to accept so that might happen. Oh well, all I can do is try to protect myself. I can't answer for other people.

No plans for the day. 

Hope your day goes smoothly. Stay safe.


----------



## Andra

Good morning. 78 here and I think the high is only supposed to be 99 - we'll see.

I'm pretty sure that I've seen articles talking about herd immunity for Covid-19 and they didn't seem to think that was going to be a thing. This was just an opinion piece and may not be totally accurate, but I also don't think anyone really knows a lot about this version yet. It's still so new.
https://www.cnn.com/2020/07/13/opinions/herd-immunity-covid-19-uncomfortable-reality-haseltine/index.html

No major plans for today except maybe a little cleaning in my office. I'd like to get my little fridge closer to my desk and move my fans around to be more effective.

Stay safe.


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Good Morning

It has cooled off a bit (78 overnight) but still triple digits in the afternoon. I went to the Post Office and dashed into town yesterday. A fair amount of traffic; gas is now 2.19/gallon. I only went into one supermarket which was not very crowded. Everyone was wearing a mask.

No special plans, just putzin' in the gardens.

Everyone have a great day and Be Safe my Friends


Telracs: Scardy Cat. Scardy Cat !! That is me ! I am in the high risk group and am not taking any chances....Public Transportation looks like tubes of death to me right now.


----------



## crebel

Sneaking in for a good morning with 10 minutes to spare in Central time!  Lots of storms and rain throughout the state overnight, but we just got some rain (there was thunder and lightening north of us).  There is no creek in my yard, so I am happy today.

We're supposed to have this one day of temperatures in the 70s before the heat wave returns.  I have the a/c off and the house opened up to air out, it is wonderful.

Everyone stay safe, be well.


----------



## telracs

NapCat (retired) said:


> Telracs: Scardy Cat. Scardy Cat !! That is me ! I am in the high risk group and am not taking any chances....Public Transportation looks like tubes of death to me right now.


Thanks NapCat. I will wear my Scardy Cat badge with honor. 



mlewis78 said:


> Telracs, are there any places close to nature or water in walking distance from where you are? Brooklyn Bridge Park sounds nice, but I haven't taken any trains yet either. Not even a bus. I realize that essential workers have had to take them all along. I saw a feature last week on NY1 about some new things added to Brooklyn Bridge Park, including water sprays.


My daily-ish walks are in residential areas, so i'm not starved for nature or flowers or such. i'm about a mile (downhill going, uphill coming home) from the Narrows (that give the Verrazano Narrows Bridge its name) and the pier for the NYC ferry. there's a walking path between the water and the Belt Parkway, but once on it, you're kind of stuck for a while. i have walked almost all the way to the pier but haven't been on the pathway because it's been too hot and there is no shade. and because when i've usually been going in that direction i have my shopping cart with me. (the grocery store is along the way there, or on the way back if i go past the store to get in my steps).

i'm not sure if i am technically in a high risk category, but as a cancer survivor with a weird immune system, i'm not doing anything non-esential.

you mentioned getting the antibody test. i thought about it, but as i said, i have a weird immune system. i just don't titer. Meaning, even after multiple mumps/measles/rubella vaccinations, and 2 series of hepatitis vaccinations, i don't show antibodies.


----------



## crebel

Good morning.  Back to heat warnings and high humidity here.  It was so nice (even with multiple rain showers) to have the house opened up all day yesterday and overnight.

I have no plans for the day, but some time soon DH needs to take me to the driver's license station to renew my verified license for ID only.  It will be the first time I haven't had a license to drive in 45 years.  

Everyone stay safe, be well.


----------



## Andra

Good morning.  Today seems a carbon copy of yesterday weatherwise - 75 now heading to a high of 99...

We had the AC guys come out yesterday to check the units since it's been so hot.  The house is 21 years old and those are the original AC units.  For the last two-three years we have been talking about replacing them, especially the upstairs one.  It looks like this may be the year we go ahead and do it.  I have to call and talk to a sales guy this morning.  They sent a quote over yesterday, but there are some things on there that are not clear to a non-AC person.  I also want to see a better breakout of parts vs labor...  They offer zero percent financing for 48 months, so I think we can manage.  I just didn't want to make any major purchases right now.  Here's where that refund from United Airlines would have come in very handy.
I spent some time talking to a friend of mine who is a retired AC person.  He strongly suggested we go ahead and replace both of the units - so we can pick the time and get it done.  Otherwise one or both will decide to spazz out when it is most inconvenient.  I know he's right, but I still hesitate.  I guess we'll see what happens when I make the call today.

I hope you are all having a decent week.  Stay safe!


----------



## loonlover

Good morning.

Repeat of yesterday's weather with heat advisory, etc. 

II working tonight and tomorrow night. He did buy some shorts to wear to attempt to keep cooler when he makes rounds. I don't think they are even air conditioning the administrative office area right now. They do have a portable air conditioner they use in the security office (at least it was in use the last time he worked). Hopefully he will do rounds on one level, then take a break before doing the other level.

No plans for me but keeping quiet this morning and making sure we are fed. 

Hope your day goes well. Stay safe.


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Good Morning

No surprise in the desert weather with no change in sight.....but gosh we are half way through July already !! I am digging through some bookshelves looking through books, pamphlets, etc. from some of my travels...wonderful memories !!

Hope everyone is having a good week.

Be safe, my Friends


----------



## Annalog

Good afternoon from southern Arizona. I am glad that my windshield wiper blades were replaced on Monday. When we left the courthouse on Tuesday, it had just finished raining. I stopped at the Boothill parking lot in Tombstone on my way home from Bisbee to eat yogurt that I had brought and to drink a can of Squirt. I had a headache and needed a mid-drive break. I also played Wizards Unite for a bit as there were a couple inns and a fortress there. I finished sewing a couple more masks that I added iron-on turtles that I had printed on my ink jet printer. I wore one in court yesterday and am wearing the other today. I am doing laundry as soon as I get home today.

It turns out that both of Dusty's supplements are medications. One specifically for his joints and the other for general pain and inflammation. His blood calcium levels were elevated which could be from a multitude of possible problems. 

Hope your day is wonderful. Be safe and be excellent to each other.


----------



## mlewis78

telracs said:


> Thanks NapCat. I will wear my Scardy Cat badge with honor.
> 
> you mentioned getting the antibody test. i thought about it, but as i said, i have a weird immune system. i just don't titer. Meaning, even after multiple mumps/measles/rubella vaccinations, and 2 series of hepatitis vaccinations, i don't show antibodies.


Telracs, not sure if you were referring to me, but I meant I was thinking of getting the Covid-19 test. I don't trust the antibody test since I've been hearing there are a lot of false results. I still haven't gone for it. Since it is not required and none of my doctors have even mentioned it, I don't feel a push towards it. The line I saw once discouraged me from going.

I used the Lifecycle today and had intended to get in a short walk outside and some flute practice. I didn't do those. I slept more than usual, since I got sleepy earlier than usual last night. I have pulmonary appointment Friday afternoon. I asked for it and want to find out if I am deficient in some way from the pulmonary embolism two years ago or otherwise. I've been told there was no damage. Also want to find out why I don't have as much air to get through a musical phrase in my flute playing. I have to wait until Monday to see the ENT doctor.

My father's birthday was July 16, so I've been giving some thought to him and posted a photo on facebook of him at work when he was a draftsman before WWII. He got his architect's license in 1954 (according to my brother in a text today). He was born in 1918, so he would have been 102. Died on the same day 30 years ago (1990). He was 72. My brother Stan was the first man in our family to make it to 73 (this April). Actually the first of any of us siblings, since I am now 68. Our great uncle (grandfather's brother) made it to 81, which was pretty good considering he smoked almost all his life. Short Camels. He was single. We lived with him in his house. My grandfather was 65 when he had a fatal heart attack. I was 6, so I didn't get to know him that well. He lived two blocks from us.

We had great weather today, in the 70s, and I did not have the AC on all day. Heat wave is predicted for the weekend and beyond. Hope everyone has a good, kind and safe day.


----------



## crebel

Good morning.  Continuing hot and sticky here.  

The last few weeks we have spent Friday evenings having supper with MIL (she lives with us) and playing three double rounds of cribbage on a 3-person board.  We are maintaining running scores, and so far I have stayed in the lead, woohoo (not a competitive bone in any of us ...  )!

Yesterday DH got a hold of some fresh trout fillets to grill.  I am very much looking forward to tonight's supper.

Everyone stay safe, be well.


----------



## Andra

Happy Friday!
It's 77 in Austin this morning once again heading to 99.  There is the potential for some rain south and east of us, but apparently we have a "heat bubble" over us that will keep things dry.
I've been cleaning under my desk this morning.  My little Cubii elliptical that I keep under there has been very noisy lately.  I got an email today from Cubii support about lubricating and cleaning it, so I thought I'd give that a try.  I also grabbed the vacuum cleaner since I am pretty sure it's been a while since I vacuumed under there.  I had success.  The noise level is pretty much back to normal - that is, very quiet with an occasional squeak.

My talk with the AC folks went well yesterday, but talk about sticker shock!  Now we are debating whether to just replace the upstairs or do both.  The quote only saves $500 for doing two units instead of one.  The total for both is around $14,000 - yikes!  We have some savings, but we don't want to clean that out.  DH works for GM and he's already had to take a pay deferral; he's worried that layoffs are coming if the Covid stuff doesn't turn a corner soon.  And I work for a state agency who has already been asked to submit cuts for the rest of this year (through August) as well as the next two years.
Turns out that our original units were SEER12.  The replacement ones will be SEER16, so they will definitely be more efficient and much quieter - not that I've ever thought the current ones were loud.
I guess our next step is to look into the financing options.

Have a great weekend!  Stay safe.


----------



## loonlover

Good morning.

No heat advisory - yet. But it will still be hot with a forecast high of 92.

Some laundry this morning and a couple of errands after that while II is sleeping. He said they are using the portable air conditioner in the security office so he at least gets to cool off some after making rounds. And he is taking a break between doing each level. 

Another quiet weekend in store, I'm sure. Not much change there for us. Hope yours gets off to a good start.

Stay safe.


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Good Morning

No change in our desert weather, although the evenings have cooled off again and are delightful. I got a text from my pharmacy that two prescriptions are ready...drat, I really did not need to go to "town". Oh well, I am sure I will find something to spend my money on (Cookies!!).

Happy Friday I hope everyone has some sort of fun plans for the weekend, but please be careful. COVID is still out there and there are some people doing some truly stupid things.

Have Fun, Be Safe

Andra: That is a pretty high quote on your A/C units. Unless you have an emergency, I would keep shopping. If you can wait until winter, you we get better "off-season" prices.


----------



## Annalog

Good morning from southern Arizona. Today is the last scheduled day of my jury service. I hope that schedule remains accurate.

Hope your day is wonderful. Be safe and be excellent to each other.


----------



## Andra

NapCat (retired) said:


> Good Morning
> Andra: That is a pretty high quote on your A/C units. Unless you have an emergency, I would keep shopping. If you can wait until winter, you we get better "off-season" prices.


A good bit of that is labor since both of the inside units are in an attic - not the same attic, mind you, two different attics. I am checking other places to see how much prices vary. The Googles said to get at least three quotes...


----------



## telracs

afternoon--

didn't go out yesterday even though it was the coolest day in a while thanks to a tummy ache.  am feeling better today, so i decided to go for a nice long walk.  proved to myself that i could get 1/2 way to outback with no issues (turned back home after that point), so if we ever have a day that is highs in the low 80s, i may order from there (i have a 25 dollar GC to use).  

annoying thing about walking.  well, not actually walking, about when i get home.  i am cool enough while walking, but the moment i get home and stop moving, it feels like all the sweat in my body comes pouring out.  does that happen to anyone else?

i'm planning on staying in this weekend, i'm going to binge some more versions of the man in the iron mask and the count of monte cristo.


----------



## mlewis78

Telracs, yes I am more sweaty after I get home, or after I arrive somewhere else (today it was an appointment at pulmonary doctor). I kept wiping my forehead with a bandana while waiting to see the doctor, all while keeping the mask on. I was thinking that at home it was because of all the stairs in an unventilated hallway. But now I recall that when I worked on Broadway and 56th that I used to arrive sweaty there. Had to rush and it was the 2nd closest job to my apartment.

I am going to have a breathing or pulmonary test at Mount Sinai West soon, but I have to have a Covid-19 test first in order to do it. Doctor didn't find anything wrong and says I had no damage to lungs or heart from the pulmonary embolism two years ago. I went because of occasionally getting short of breath while walking uphill and always on the 3rd and 4th flights to my apartment, especially now with mask on. Also noticed right after the pandemic got going that i don't have as much breath to get through musical phrases on my flute. He said those were two very different things. I should find out something about breath capacity for flute when I have the test and see him again after that. He said that the lack of conditioning since I stopped swimming in March and the weight gain contribute to the shortness of breath. Had to get on the scale there. I told him that I started using the Lifecycle last week. 

Stopped at Whole Foods after the doctor. It is better to go there in the evening just before their 9pm close. I waited in line outside. It was more crowded in there than it ever is (lately) at the Morton Williams store. I also noticed this evening that the Amish Market, which is smaller even than Morton Williams was not at all crowded. The restaurants along 9th Avenue were busy with outdoor tables. Friday night madness. Some of these places only have two tables outside. It was so humid out today. I ate at home.

It will get into the 90s the next 4 days and then 87 the day after that, according to phone weather app.

Anna, I hope you finished at jury.  Wishing everyone well for today.


----------



## loonlover

Good morning.

We're to be around 95 again today. Current humidity is 84%.

Mowing on the agenda for today. Plan on starting shortly 'cause it certainly won't get any easier to cut.

II is asleep at the other end of the couch. I don't think he planned on sleeping this morning, but looks like he didn't have a choice in the matter.

Hope you are enjoying your weekend. Stay cool, stay safe.


----------



## Annalog

Good morning from southern Arizona. Today's forecast is partly sunny with thunderstorms in the evening with a high of only 98°F; it is currently 81°F and it isn't even 8:30 yet.

The trial is over. We started yesterday with closing arguments, followed by ordering lunch, final instructions from the judge, and the drawing of juror numbers to see which two jurors were the alternates. The alternates were told that they could wait for their lunch but were free to go. They would be notified by phone to be told when they were free of their admonition or needed to return. The rest of the jury was given the courtroom to deliberate in after everyone else was cleared out and the audio visual system was shut off. We deliberated to resolve juror uncertainties until we had a unanimous decision. Our decision was guilty. I felt most at risk of infection during deliberations after lunch as most jurors did not put their masks back on. I stayed near the under window air conditioning unit as it was getting outside air. Other than that, the jury service experience was as good as it could have been considering that the case involved a young girl who had just started kindergarten at the time of the event. By the time of this trial, she was 9 years old and seems to be a happy and well adjusted child.

Today I have an origami Zoom meeting which will help me take my mind off the past two weeks.

Hope your day is wonderful. Be safe and be excellent to each other.


----------



## telracs

afternoon-

mlewis, i hope the breathing tests go well.  i hate having to do them, as i always start coughing in the middle.  i wouldn't want to walk along 9th ave if all the restaurants have outside seating, i think it must get kind of crowded.  or are they doing what some of the Brooklyn restaurants are doing, seating in the STREET as opposed to seating on the sidewalk?

and it's funny, my phone app has 90s for the next 2 days then high 80s after that.  i'm hoping for low 80s on Tuesday.

anna-  glad the jury duty stuff is over and that it seems to have gone pretty well. 

my weird body thermostat is acting up today, and even though my phone claims 92 degrees out, i'm shivering.  so i think i'll do a little motown dancing to get my steps in while my body thinks it's cool.


----------



## telracs

yes, it is 6:25 am and i am posting.....

went to bed around midnight, tossed and turned for an hour, then fell asleep for a couple of hours, then was up again, tossing and turning.  finally just gave up and logged on to do my daily swagbucking.  hopefully i'll be able to go back to sleep for a couple of hours shortly.

really want to go to Papa John's today, (i have a 25 dollar GC to use and they have a couple of 6 dollar deals), but we're going to be close to 90 with 85% humidity and it's about a 1/2 mile walk each way.


----------



## loonlover

Good morning.

Another sunny day in store with a high of 95. At least triple digit temps aren't in the forecast - yet.

Dew wasn't very heavy yesterday morning so got started on the mowing early enough to finish before noon. With no rain  in the forecast in the near future, maybe I can go close to 2 weeks before the chore has to be done again. 

Maybe someday breakfast out will be an option again. In the meantime, I'm thinking oatmeal-pecan pancakes might be just the thing. And the recipe makes enough to freeze another day's worth. 

Hope you have a peaceful Sunday. Stay safe.


----------



## crebel

Good morning.  I about fell off my chair to see a post from telracs so early in the day!   

There are some minor thunderstorms happening right now, nothing severe is anticipated.  Temperatures will eventually reach the high 80s with lower humidity.  That will feel positively balmy after the last couple of weeks and I'm looking forward to it.

Our DS called yesterday to report he is back to work-from-home for the next two weeks after after 2 co-workers tested positive for Covid-19 and they shut down his offices again on Friday.  He has his own enclosed office and mask wearing has been required since they returned, but he has still had contact.  It is frustrating that he made calls to multiple health resources in the area and he is unable to be tested because he personally has no symptoms.  We had planned to have the grandkids here for a while on Monday for DH's birthday.  Obviously that won't be happening at all now.    I just can't imagine what is going to happen here when our Governor has announced schools will re-open as usual in August with pretty much no mitigation plans in place.

Everyone stay as safe as you are able and be well.


----------



## Annalog

Good early afternoon from southern Arizona. It is currently hot (95), humid, and overcast with a high of 97 predicted. We did not get rain yesterday and only 10% chance tonight.  If we are lucky, we will get rain Thursday or Friday.

I spent yesterday in two different origami Zoom meetings for a total of a little over 5 hours of paper folding. 

I live in a state, county, and city with no required mask ordinance. DH and I needed to go to Walmart for food, medications, and hardware items. I had not seen the store so crowded in months! It appears that everyone came to get in some shopping for the last day before the Walmart mandatory mask wearing requirement takes effect tomorrow. I stopped counting people not wearing masks or wearing them incorrectly at 24 instances. After 5, I started counting the people out loud as I was getting irritated and passive aggressive. Fortunately, about 80% of the people were properly masked.

DH was recently notified that a close relative has undergone hereditary cancer genetic testing and has been diagnosed with PALB2-related hereditary cancer. It has been recommended that DH get tested and/or screened for this condition. The email implied that the PALB2 test would be free if done prior to September. I am looking today to see if he can be tested tomorrow or Tuesday. We would like to know the results in time for our daughter and granddaughters to be tested prior to September if DH tests positive. 

I will also be looking to see if there is a place with free testing for COVID-19 for me. After speaking with my daughter and letting her know about my concern about exposure Friday during jury deliberation, she said that if I had been infected then, the test would be positive on Monday, even if I am not showing any symptoms. After I find out the various testing possibilities, I will spend the rest of the day setting up my craft room so that I can sleep in there if necessary. The room is right next to the hall bathroom and on the opposite end of the house from our bedroom, kitchen, and living room. I do not believe that I was infected but I do believe in being proactive and prepared.

Hope your day is wonderful. Be safe and be excellent to each other.


----------



## crebel

Update that a third person in DS's office has tested positive.  After that news, he was able to get in for a test at a local walk-in clinic at noon today.  Results will supposedly be received by Wednesday.  Hopefully the personal precautions he has continued to follow will result in a negative test - the 3 who have tested positive already, though, had determined masks were no longer "necessary" in the work space so he has had his mask-to-their face contact with each of them.

Anna, we are in the same boat you are (and I hope you are able to quickly get a test).  No state, county, or city mask ordinances (and individual cities are not allowed to supercede the Governor's no-mask mandate).  If Walmart does enforce their national mandate here, I will start doing my once-a-month grocery shopping there instead of the closer local grocery store that has stopped senior shopping hours and does not require masks for anyone but employees (even those are not properly worn by maybe 20%) and the aisle directional/spacing arrows are ignored by almost all.

Online ordering and curbside pick-up has been lousy here, but I may try again next month to see if they have improved. I can deal with a "new normal" of rules.  I have a much more difficult time wrapping my mind around having to adjust to so many people who only care about their own needs and wants and not those of others.

/rant over


----------



## Annalog

Update: I have an appointment to be tested for COVID-19 on Friday at 2:30 pm in Tucson. Not as soon as I wanted to be tested, but better than nothing. 

I have not yet been able to determine how best to get DH tested for the possible genetic variation that he might have inherited. I have sent emails to get clarification.

I did not get around to reorganizing the craft room.

Tomorrow is another day.


----------



## loonlover

Good morning.

75 degrees and 95% humidity with an expected high of 95. 

II working 3-11 today. That arena will be rather warm. House cleaning is my assignment while he is at work.

Otherwise, we'll just keep on avoiding people as much as possible. 

A deputy sheriff for the county Little Rock is in lives a couple houses down and across the street. Saturday night 12 sheriff's department vehicles lined up out in the street (startled us, to say the least, when so many vehicles with lights and sirens started arriving and parking in front of our house) to deliver a cake. People got out of the vehicles, children included, went over to the deputy's house, stayed a few minutes, then drove off. One or two cars might have been out there as long as 10 minutes. It sure made it fun for people driving by to get through and we would not have been able to get out of our driveway. No masks in sight on anyone. It was obvious a party of some sort was being held. I just don't understand people gathering like that, even if some of it is done outdoors. I suppose some of that is due to our being at a higher risk age. I guess you'd say we had a slight adventure this weekend, but didn't really appreciate the sirens. We did relax a bit once we realized it wasn't deputies from our county.

Yesterday at least was quiet. 

Hope your week is off to a good start. Stay safe.


----------



## Jane917

Annalog said:


> Update: I have an appointment to be tested for COVID-19 on Friday at 2:30 pm in Tucson. Not as soon as I wanted to be tested, but better than nothing.
> 
> I have not yet been able to determine how best to get DH tested for the possible genetic variation that he might have inherited. I have sent emails to get clarification.
> 
> I did not get around to reorganizing the craft room.
> 
> Tomorrow is another day.


Just piping in with a few comments. First, sorry you may have been exposed to COVID and that your testing is not convenient. All our hospitals and clinics have free drive-up testing. Is that not common every where? A few months ago I had symptoms, and was screened on-line, then sent to my provider's testing site, where all was completed in the car. The test was negative, fortunately, and I was diagnosed with a cold/cough.

As far as genetic testing, can your DH contact his medical provider? My husband's brother was diagnosed with Lynch Syndrome after completing years in a clinical trial for Stage 4 colon cancer. We had never heard of Lynch Syndrome, but apparently it occurs in 1 out of 300 people. The syndrome predisposes you to several types of cancer, and usually in the fiercest of forms. All DH's siblings were tested. One sister has it, one doesn't. You cannot be a carrier and pass it on to your children without having it yourself. The sister who is positive has two sons who were tested (both adults) and they were both negative. DH has 3 sons, 1 is negative, 2 have not yet been tested. DH is positive for the syndrome and under the care of a genetics counselor, and also gets some cancer screenings more often now. He should have had his colonoscopy last Spring, but of course that was canceled. It will be rescheduled soon, but obviously the backlog to reschedule is long. One son who has not been tested has 2 boys, but they are both adopted. The other son who has not been tested has a son and a daughter. This syndrome is especially critical for girls, as the incidence of ovarian cancer at a young age is high. We assume DH's father had it also because he had several cancers in later life, and died from melanoma (not one of the critical cancers of the syndrome).

Anyway, as far as screening, he should be able to contact his provider who will refer for screening. DH received a kit in the mail, which I think was a swab. There are companies that keep track of all this data and contract with health agencies. I wish you luck finding the right person to contact. The agency who did the screening of DH's brother initially, contacted all his siblings.

Might as well tell all that it is in the 60s in the PNW, heading into low 80s today. We are having beautiful weather, cooling down nicely at night. Our state requires masks and from what I see everyone around here is in compliance. I rarely step inside a store and have groceries delivered right to the back of my car. Pickup groceries are quite easy here, though I find some strange things when I get home.

Stay safe and well, everyone! Jane


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Good Morning

We are having a wonderful treat in the desert....Clouds and Rain !! Still hot, but it looks so refreshing.

High Adventure in the Lighthouse Ranch over the weekend. I was going out on the deck with my coffee and when I opened the door, one of the kittens ran in with a "present" for me....a snake ! a very live snake !! He was small, but spry and without my glasses, I could not ID him.....after chasing him for an hour or so, he scampered under the floor in the kitchen under the sink. Figuring he would find his way out, I didn't worry much, however next day he showed up again investigating kitchen garbage....Got him ! and released him outside.

Not too much planned, just enjoying a shady day.

Hope everyone's week is off to a good and safe start


----------



## crebel

NapCat (retired) said:


> High Adventure in the Lighthouse Ranch over the weekend. I was going out on the deck with my coffee and when I opened the door, one of the kittens ran in with a "present" for me....a snake ! a very live snake !! He was small, but spry and without my glasses, I could not ID him.....after chasing him for an hour or so, he scampered under the floor in the kitchen under the sink. Figuring he would find his way out, I didn't worry much, however next day he showed up again investigating kitchen garbage....Got him ! and released him outside.




       I don't know what I would have done, but it would probably have involved screaming, and never sleeping in my house again until someone (else) was able to determine it was gone ... even a garter snake. *shudder*



Jane917 said:


> Just piping in with a few comments. First, sorry you may have been exposed to COVID and that your testing is not convenient. All our hospitals and clinics have free drive-up testing. *Is that not common every where?* A few months ago I had symptoms, and was screened on-line, then sent to my provider's testing site, where all was completed in the car. The test was negative, fortunately, and I was diagnosed with a cold/cough.
> 
> Stay safe and well, everyone! Jane


Very unfortunately, the answer is NO.

Another positive this morning among DS's co-workers as we still await his results. 

Nice weather here today. Moderate temperatures in the 70s (my idea of perfect) and lower humidity.

Stay safe all and be well.


----------



## Andra

Good afternoon.
We spent a good bit of time this weekend cleaning and straightening to make room for the AC installers who will be coming on Friday.  DH didn't want to chance the units giving out on us in the heat of the summer (yes, I know we have already hit triple digits this year).  It's easier to not argue once he gets his mind set on something.  They are supposed to get both units replaced in one day.  I sure hope they are right.  It's also not supposed to be as hot on Friday, but there is rain in the forecast.
I still hurt from my workout on Thursday, even with all the going up and down stairs that I did on the weekend.  I figure about the time I stop hurting it will be Thursday and time for another torture session.

Anna, I'm glad your trial is over.  Hope your precautions in the jury room were successful.
Crebel, I hope your son's test is negative.
NapCat, my kitties used to bring me lizards and birds.  

Everybody stay safe and be smart - even if you are surrounded by Cov-idiots.


----------



## mlewis78

Good morning. I hope everyone is well and that all covid tests come out negative. I haven't had mine yet but need to get on the stick for it so I can have the breathing test at Mount Sinai West.

I went to see ENT doctor Monday with my audiology test in hand. He explained how much hearing loss, although he didn't use numbers and I don't see them on the report. Just that my hearing is probably fine in the activities I'm doing now, but if I went to a party or noisy indoor restaurant I might not hear a conversation a few feet away. I guess it was good to know this, but I was there about ear pain and had to let him know that. He was the one who wanted the hearing test and I only got it so that he would treat me for pain. Now he says for first time it is TMJ syndrome. I was incredulous but polite. I told him then why if I let too many hours (say  go by without 2 Advil,I have ear pain, sometimes 6 hours or less. He said that shows that it is TMJ if Advil helps! He suggested that if it doesn't improve or gets worse that I see an oral surgeon and he gave me a name. I am trying to believe it now in the hope that I can find something online. A few months ago I saw a video for musicians about massaging the jaw for TMJ. Maybe there are more. My jaw doesn't hurt though. He did see a bit of ear wax and he removed it (from the "bad" ear), and that also gave me some hope that I'd feel better, even though it was very unpleasant. It's been years since a doctor had to remove wax.

Telracs, the outdoor table configurations on 8th, 9th and 10th Avenues are all different. They are using the street now (even while traffic goes by and 9th Avenue has the water main equipment pens out there in the street. So you can get a table almost flush up with an equipment pen chain link fence. Some have the street tables and sidewalk tables. Most of the ones that have both have the sidewalk tables up against the restaurant. The Chinese restaurant Mee Noodle Shop at 53rd/9th only has takeout and no tables outside. This leads me to believe that the table service is not all that profitable, since there are not as many tables out there as they used to have inside.

When I got home this afternoon, there was the jury summons in the mailbox. I was thinking all the way upstairs about the sore throat or sniffles I am going to have on whatever the date is. Then I saw that it's August 12th at 1:30pm and started to consider it more realistically as maybe I could do this. But it's GRAND JURY. That could be a long time, and they are backlogged from being shut down so long. I have never been on grand jury duty. I would need to take the subway, which I have not done yet. 

I've been hearing that the subways are the cleanest ever now.  A friend from my neighborhood on facebook told me today that she took it to Brooklyn for first time. She said that it's the cleanest she has EVER seen it and she is in her 50s. I also saw a thread in NextDoor about it and others say the same although some have said that there has been litter on the platforms. But so far the homeless are not living on the trains, since they close it from 1am-5am for cleaning. When the time comes for me to go on it (not this week), I plan to wear mask, gloves, stand up and when I get out of a station, I will toss the gloves in the garbage and use hand sanitizer.

It is 81 degrees at 5:15AM, humidity down to 51% and the temp is going up to 91 later. I am not sure how high the temp was when I was out Monday afternoon because I was too concerned about other things to check, but I knew it was in the 90s. Here they always count the number of days it's 90 or above and call it a heat wave. I realize that in the south and southwest that 90s is just summer.

NapCat, I do not know how you pulled that off. Any method to catching a small snake? Did you hold it or trap it in a box or something. I'm with Crebel about this! The closest to sheer terror like this for me in the past year was last fall when I went to the 181st St. subway station at 1am after visiting a friend up there. There was one woman on the platform sitting down on a bench and there was a rat scurrying around on the platform. I froze and just stood where I was and eventually it ran past me and over to the tracks. I decided never to go in there that late or stay that late visiting or take a shared car service (this before covid) home.

Have an excellent day.


----------



## crebel

Good very early morning.  I have been up for a while already - eating pizza DH brought home at 9 p.m. last night was a really bad choice.  Serious heartburn woke me up around 2 a.m., but I think it is now under control.  There may be a nap in my afternoon schedule.  

We had a few rain showers yesterday and may have a few today, but the temperatures, humidity, and weather overall have been very pleasant so far this week.  The farmers need the rain so I have no complaints!

On multiple occasions we have had live birds, bats, mice, squirrels, and frogs in the house.  I can handle all of those (although I do a fair amount of screeching/screaming when birds are swooping as you try to funnel them out an open door), but snakes of any kind in the house are where I draw the line.  I don't care how harmless they are, my aversion is strong.  

I much, much, MUCH prefer to see wildlife outside through my windows.  We frequently have deer and raccoons to watch.  We have had fox, huge snapping turtles, a river otter in our creek, and even once a mountain lion in our yard.  We do trap and relocate or dispose of nasty possums and destructive groundhogs.  Once in a great while, brown snakes will sun themselves in our driveway or be seen around the creek.  Outside I give them a wide berth, but in the house ... nope, nope, nope!  

DS is still waiting for results, staying quarantined, and is still asymptomatic, so thanks for the good thoughts from all.  

Everyone stay safe, be well.


----------



## loonlover

Good morning.

Scattered thunderstorms might appear after midnight and into tomorrow morning. Otherwise, nothing different on the weather front.

Another person hoping everyone's tests are negative. 

Our youngest son lost his 13 1/2 yr old dog yesterday. He has had some rough times recently; his dogs certainly helped him through them.  

I have discovered I am not really good at organizing grocery purchases for the long haul. So, a pickup from Kroger will be my errand of the day. I did better at the beginning of this ordeal than I have done lately, that's for sure.

Make a part of your day special in some way. Stay safe.


----------



## telracs

*wanders in, hands out assorted popcorns, wanders out*


----------



## Andra

Just a brief check-in after taking popcorn from telracs...
79 and humid in Austin with a tiny chance of rain.  
Testing with AT&T at work today to try their managed phone bridge to see how it works - our August Commission Meeting will more than likely be remote.
Still cleaning in my office and taking things to storage and/or goodwill.

Take care.


----------



## telracs

Andra said:


> Just a brief check-in after taking popcorn from telracs...
> 79 and humid in Austin with a tiny chance of rain.
> Testing with AT&T at work today to try their managed phone bridge to see how it works - our August Commission Meeting will more than likely be remote.
> Still cleaning in my office and taking things to storage and/or goodwill.
> 
> Take care.


actually, it seems my popcorn came from Austin. cornucopia popcorn, ever heard of it?


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Good Morning

Our forecast is 112 and no wind, so after filling the bird feeders and a couple of small outdoor projects, it will be an indoor Napcatcatnappin' day...the piano is calling to me, so I may spend a few hours working on a beautiful Sonata that has been sitting in the music desk for a while.

LL: Long term shopping is an organization art ! Lists are important, so set up your phone with a list for each category/store i.e.: Home Depot, Grocery, Walmart, Auto etc. Except for perishables, buy double what you need. For repair parts, TAKE A PICTURE ! so the salesperson can get you the right part.

On-Line shopping is becoming more convenient and AMAZON'S Prime free delivery is a good deal for folks like me. (100 miles to the nearest town, 350 miles if I have to go to Vegas) Unless storage space is a problem, stockpiling essentials is a good idea.

CREBEL: For living in a very remote area, I really do not get too much wildlife in the house. I spray around the doors and windows, so anything that comes in, dies shortly. I leave a Shop Vac out to clean up the bodies often, otherwise my light colored carpet looks like a Dalmatian ! I can handle snakes, rats and ugly women, but spiders make me turn into a screaming little girl and you will find me in the next county ! giggle. We have a tarantula migration in the Autumn.

I am on a major migratory route, so see a wide variety of birds year-round. Coyotes, Bobcats, Wild Burros and Horses, Mountain Sheep come to visit fairly often. A couple of years ago a young Peacock wandered in a stayed for two years (he thought he was a cat and was amazingly gentle with kittens !) He liked classical music and would stay next to open windows listening for hours....naturally I named him MOZART.

MLEWIS 78: I sucked up the snake with the Shop VAC, then put the filter outside...he made a timely escape (avoiding several curious cats).

Hope everyone is having a good and safe week.


----------



## crebel

By the way ...

HAPPY BIRTHDAY!!!

to telracs!


----------



## loonlover

crebel said:


> By the way ...
> 
> HAPPY BIRTHDAY!!!
> 
> to telracs!


A second of this from your friends in Arkansas!


----------



## Annalog

Happy birthday, telracs!

For everyone getting tests, may the results be good.

Good evening from southern Arizona. I have finally cleared a section in my craft room where I could sleep if I either start showing symptoms or test positive for COVID-19. Since this is just four days after the day that I am concerned about, tomorrow is the earliest that I would expect symptoms although yesterday is the earliest that I could expect to test positive or possibly be contagious.

Yesterday, an alarm on my phone reminded me of another scheduled Zoom meeting. This time it was a meeting with past coworkers from where I worked almost 10 years ago. At least one of those people is still needing to fly to customer sites. The others are either retired or able to meet with customers, or prospective customers, electronically. I am happy to be in the retired group!

Today, DH discovered a water line leak in the area where we have been working for some years to put up a greenhouse. Fortunately, we won't need to disassemble much to fix the leak. Tomorrow DH will go to Ace Hardware to get the parts he needs for the repair and also for a water shutoff valve specifically for the line to the greenhouse. We don't know when the leak started but there was standing water and mud today. Something had to have hit the above ground faucet and neither of us remember having done that.

Hope your day is wonderful. Be safe and be excellent to each other.


----------



## crebel

Good morning!  My baby boy (38 years old   ) had a NEGATIVE test!  We know that doesn't mean any of us still can't get sick, but we are much relieved this morning.

We did have a little more rain yesterday and it is a little foggy out there this morning.  While having my first cup of tea on the veranda around 6 a.m., I was still able to watch a doe and her fawn in our yard.  A really nice start to my day.  No special plans for the day.

I did find a box of gourmet truffle mac-n-cheese in my cupboard and I have half a bag of langostinos from Trader Joes in my freezer.  I'm thinking that will make a pretty snazzy home version of lobster mac-n-cheese for supper.

Everyone stay safe, be well and keep those negative test results coming!


----------



## loonlover

Good morning.

Glad the test was negative. Hopefully any others waiting to be tested will be the same.

Making frozen cole slaw on my to-do list today. Dinner (midday for us now) will be an easy sweet and sour meatball stir fry served with rice and either egg rolls or pot stickers from the freezer. Not much to prep there.

Thunderstorms are in the forecast with an expected high of 88. 

Hope your day goes well. Stay safe.


----------



## Andra

telracs said:


> actually, it seems my popcorn came from Austin. cornucopia popcorn, ever heard of it?


No, but I'll have to go look it up now 

And I hope you had an excellent day for your birthday!


----------



## Andra

Good morning.  It's 76 and muggy in Austin.  We have a 30% chance of rain today - I'll believe it when I see it.
Today is Ginger's 4th adoption anniversary.  It doesn't seem like it's been that long, but sometimes it seems like she's been with me forever.

Crebel - so glad to hear the test was negative!

Stay safe.


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Good Morning, All

We have added very high wind to our triple digit temperatures...really stresses the trees.

Have a great day, but be safe, my Friends

Belated Birthday wishes, Telracs
Glad the test results were negative, Crebel


----------



## Annalog

Good morning from southern Arizona. 

Crebel,  glad to hear good news! 

Happy Adoption Anniversary,  Ginger!

Hope your day is wonderful. Be safe and be excellent to each other.


----------



## telracs

*wanders in, hands out enteman's rainbow cookies and more popcorn*

thanks for all the birthday wishes.  the popcorn was a gift from my niece and her husband, it  is a 6 pack variety pack.  i tried a couple of the flavors (the savory and the original) and they are good, but a bit salty for my taste.  the selection also includes smoky barbeque, kettle corn and pink lemonade.  checking out the website there are a couple of flavors i wish they had picked instead, and i might think of buying, since there are coupons included.  

i actually took TWO trips outside yesterday.  early afternoon trip to the grocery store for some liquid treats (soda and a hard lemonade) and picked up the rainbow cookies and then on to the greek bakery, since i wanted something cake like for my birthday.  got a slice of chocolate almond cake.  in the evening, i placed a take out order for hibachi and hiked (it's about a mile each way) to my favorite japanese place.  as happy as i was to get the food, i  have to admit that eating at home while texting friends is no replacement for actually eating with them and then hanging out at starbucks playing scrabble.....

i got a lot of food (hibachi steak which comes with vegetables and bean sprouts and salad and soup and white rice, an order of hibachi noodles and a quart of their fried rice).  normally when you dine in and order fried rice with your entree you don't get white rice, but in the take out, they still give the white rice.  i ate half my noodles and half of my entree last night, and figure i have 3 more meals from everything else.  

all in all, while it was not my best birthday ever (that goes to being on a cruise ship looking at glaciers) it was definitely not my worst.  

i'll be taking it easy today, as it's already 92 here and my legs and back are not happy with yesterday's excursions.  forecast is for thunderstorms, but hopefully i'll be able to go out tomorrow.


----------



## mlewis78

Happy Birthday, Telracs! Sorry that I did not realize it on the day (the 21st?). I have 3 friends whose birthdays are July 22nd. One of them in NYC I called last night (Tuesday) although I was not feeling well. Felt better during first part of conversation. (I have trouble now with long phone calls because of my earaches). I had not called her for 2 months, because i cannot get off the phone with her until I say I HAVE TO GO!!! Decided to call to say happy birthday and limit to 15 minutes. Talked 3 hours. I had said I have to go a number of times during the time we were on the phone. Finally, my phone conked out, battery very low. Last year we went to a Broadway show after going through standing room line (Book of Mormon a week before I went to Salt Lake City for flute convention).

Cheers to Crebel for your son's negative covid test.

I stayed in two days in a row. Used the Lifecycle. We had a tremendous thunder storm Tuesday evening and it lasted a long time. It was so dark out at 6:45 and never got light again. I didn't even check mail downstairs. Played flute for 45 minutes tonight.

Napcat, I have a shop vac that I bought this year. I saw it online as a remedy for pulling something out of the sink. There was a moisturizer clear cap that fell down there and was still there after a year! It worked and came right out. It could use a longer electrical cord and extension wand (they have the wands on Amazon). Now I know how to handle a very small animal if necessary. In 2018 after a lot of May rain there was a mouse in my apartment and it didn't leave until months later. Now and then I would see it run across the room at 4am and then do the run along the wall. I used sticky traps but should have laid them flat. I made the boxes and then I heard that they just run over them. My super told me to make a tent of them, and that did not work. Later I put out snap mouse traps with peanut butter. An exterminator came and set his traps with bread but I never caught it. He told me the sticky traps only work flat. I put two out in corners and never saw it again after 10/18, so it must have left. I was a mess from that, very edgy and lost sleep (usually saw it before I went to bed). It was at the time I had a pulmonary embolism and I was nervous anyway. One thing good in this unpleasant time is that there have been no rodents or other creatures so far. I still keep two sticky traps out and change them now and then, just in case.

Monday early AM (before bed) my slow drain in the tub backed up when I used the bathroom sink. I was upset and had my ENT doctor appointment later that day. Had to bail out the tub after a shower. I called the super Monday. He came and fixed and I got him to change the shower head. I bought a new one in January and never put it in. Now I love my shower. These days supers are not doing anything in apartments except for emergencies. This was one.

It got up to at least 94 on Tuesday. Now 75 degrees, humidity 87%. Going up to 91 later today.  Have a good day, everyone.


----------



## crebel

Good morning.  We have a very pleasant 68 degrees right now and dry skies.  Temperatures will reach low 80s and are expected to remain dry.  DH will be mowing today.

Napcat - I think we agree that the amount of wildlife we get to watch in our rural/remote areas is an advantage that far outweighs the occasional critter in the house!

mlewis - I'm glad you are getting some answers about your ears (TMJ sounds completely logical to me as a reason) and that maintenance problems are being taken care of.

Tonight - BASEBALL!!!!! The pessimist in me does not think the MLB will be able to complete even a short season, but the optimist in me is happy they are trying and I am very excited there will be 2 games on tv tonight.  I was reading the new rules and saw official scoring will be done remotely.  Well, duh ...  I've been doing it that way for years!   

Everyone stay safe, be well.


----------



## loonlover

Good morning.

74 degrees heading to 90 with possible thunderstorms around 11 AM. As dark as it is outside, I would think it could rain at any time. It stayed cloudy all day yesterday so it was fairly pleasant most of the day.

A trip to the Post Office for stamps planned for today. I'm not sure how long the last book purchased lasted, but I'm sure it was well over a year. Most of the stamps I use are on greeting cards. And I don't send nearly as many of them as I once did.

II will probably spend some time out in his shop. The clouds do allow it to stay cooler for him and I am really glad to see him feel like going out there.

Hope you have a pleasant day. Stay safe.


----------



## Andra

Good morning.  It's already 82 here and it was already steamy outside at 6am...
I sure hope they can get the AC units changed out quickly tomorrow - it's going to be uncomfortable without them.  Our next-door neighbor offered to let us come over and cool off if needed.  I thought that was really nice, especially since she's a new neighbor.  I think she moved in two weeks ago.
I tried to change my profile picture to Ginger's anniversary picture from yesterday, but it's been too long since I've changed it and I can't remember how to do it.  I finally found the place after about 10 minutes of clicking around, chose upload, and then got stuck.  I may try again later (or not).
We have a proof-of-concept test with AT&T this morning.  I hope it goes well since we are probably using their service for our August meeting.

Stay safe!


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Good Morning

The weather-guessers are saying we will stay under 100 today...we will see. Nothing much planned...I may run over to the Post Office later.

Keep well and happy, my Friends


----------



## Annalog

Good afternoon from southern Arizona. Woke up this morning to rain and thunder. D) Still overcast. 

Now that I have cleared a space to sleep in the craft room in the unlikely event that I test positive, I suppose that I should now organize the rest of the room. Especially as DH dumped a bunch of stuff on my cutting table when he was "helping" me while I was shopping for necessities at Walmart.  I can't currently cut material for more masks. 

Hope your day is wonderful. Be safe and be excellent to each other.


----------



## crebel

Good morning.  Temperatures and humidity are rising again, heat warnings are out and expected to remain through the weekend.

For being excited that baseball has returned for now, I have to say the games last night were pretty boring.  I guess the "roar of the crowd" affects me more than I thought it did, even watching from home.  Topped off by a rain delay in the first game ... sigh.

Happy news for the day is that after 4 months of no freezers being available from anywhere in the state and being on multiple waiting lists, DH will be doing curbside pick-up of a 7 cubic foot freezer from a Best Buy in Des Moines.  We have half a beef coming around the 1st of September and I have been a little concerned about finding room for it.  No worries now!

Everyone stay safe and be well.


----------



## Annalog

Good morning from southern Arizona. We had a slow, gentle rain most of yesterday. The sunset last night was beautiful.  However, due to monsoon cloud cover, I have not yet been able to see the comet.

Last night, an hour or so after going to bed, I got up to go to the bathroom. I had an upset stomach but not too bad. I started feeling worse as I was washing my hands. I remember thinking that I shouldn't worry and should just go back to bed. The next thing I remember is DH asking me if I was OK. I told him that I was fine but then realized that I was laying on the floor. Apparently I had passed out. 

Fortunately I knocked something off the counter, the sound of which woke up DH. He called to ask if I was OK but I didn't answer. He got up to check on me. After he got me to respond, I stayed laying on the floor while we tried to figure out what happened and if I was really OK. I asked DH to get my phone so that I could check my heart rate and O2 levels. The phone showed that I had a prolonged irregular heartbeat. The phone could only occasionally show my O2 as my heart rate was so irregular but when it did, it was OK. I have had arrhythmia before but usually only for short periods of time. It runs in the family with my mom having had issues with tachycardia and arrhythmia most of her life. 

I stayed on the floor while DH cleared the space around me while I kept checking my heart rate. Our plastic wastebasket is cracked due to it doing a good job breaking my fall. I googled irregular heartbeat and one of the causes can be imbalance of electrolytes, especially potassium. I tested with low potassium levels early in the year but got it under control with occasional potassium supplements and taking a multi vitamin with minerals. After getting up, I took an electrolyte supplement but we couldn't find the potassium one. DH and I discussed if we should go to the emergency room but I decided that, since I felt OK and he didn't see any signs of concussion or abnormalities in my responses, it would be best to stay home. Also, the potassium level issue made sense to me, especially as I haven't been eating  properly this past week. 

We both went back to sleep more than an hour after the incident. I woke up again about 4 hours later and my heartbeat and heart rate are back to normal. I will be emailing my health care provider later this morning before I head to Tucson for my COVID-19 test. I am sure that she will order blood tests for me again and probably an online appointment. The my neck, shoulders, and back of my head are a bit sore. Otherwise, I feel fine. Now back to sleep until it is time to wake up for the day.

Hope your day is wonderful. Be safe and be excellent to each other.


----------



## loonlover

Good morning.

73 heading to 92 with a slight possibility of thunderstorms. No storms yesterday, I hope it remains that way today also.

I didn't make it to the Post Office yesterday so will be going this morning while II sleeps in preparation for working 11-7 tonight. Also plan to see if the little pop-up farmer's stand is open in the normal place while I am out. 

Anna, take care of yourself and fingers crossed here for a negative Covid-19 test.

Everyone, have a pleasant day. Take time for yourself. Stay safe.


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Good Morning

We had a delightful sunrise with cool temperatures (69), so I stayed outside longer than usual. Dishwasher and Laundry are running now. 
So it is time to eat something bad for me and take a nap.

Keep Well All.

Anna: You run a pretty fast pace...maybe slow down a bit ?


----------



## Annalog

*Happy News!*​
I have my COVID-19 test results back already: NEGATIVE 

I had a video appointment with my health care provider this morning and she has ordered lab work and gave detailed instructions as to what to do if this happens again: Go to ER if either a single episode over 10 minutes or multiple short episodes in a single day. DH to phone 911 if I pass out again. Since waking up this morning, I have been feeling fantastic!

My stiff neck has been loosening up all day. The back of my head doesn't hurt any more but I found a sore spot on my right elbow where I might have hit the floor first. That is the direction that I was planning on turning before I passed out.



NapCat (retired) said:


> Anna: You run a pretty fast pace...maybe slow down a bit ?


The problem might be that I haven't been running for the past three weeks due to jury duty and extremely hot weather. I also haven't been eating properly and have gained a few pounds over that time frame as well. Back on the healthy wagon for me!!


----------



## crebel

Good morning.  

Fantastic news, Anna!  Do take care of yourself, I'm so glad you are feeling better.

Everyone stay safe, be well.


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Good Morning and Yeah, Anna !

I have a giddy feeling like I am going to have a fun adventure today, but I will darned if I know what it is...

Hope everyone has fun and safe weekend plans


----------



## Annalog

Thanks, Crebel and NapCat! 

Good morning from southern Arizona.  It is currently 68°F and headed to a high of 86°F. Thunderstorms are predicted throughout the day. This is the coolest day in a long time and higher temperatures are predicted for the next three weeks. We are expected to be back to triple digits by Thursday. 

Since my fainting incident, I have been checking my heart rate and rhythm fairly frequently. I checked my blood pressure after I got home. All checks have been good. I emailed my COVID-19 test results and blood pressure numbers to my health care provider. 

Since this will be the coolest day for a while, I will go for a training run/walk this morning before it gets too soggy. In addition to paying attention to my knees, I will be tracking my heart rate and rhythm.  I was thinking back to 2004 when I was much heavier and had a stress test to check on my heart health prior to a business trip to Sri Lanka. My reversed T waves on my EKG had looked worse to my doctor and he wanted that checked out by a specialist.  The specialist was surprised that the irregularities disappeared during the stress test. He said that rarely happens but that the electrical signals to my heart appear to get better with stress from exercise. I am hoping that is still the case and exercise will improve my electrical signals. I am grateful that my smartphone can provide the ability for me to see my heart rhythm in an easy to understand way. 😀 DH just looked out the window and said that I might get soggy if I delay for too long. 🤣 I will be careful and will stay in our neighborhood.

Everyone, have a pleasant day. Take time for yourself. Stay safe.


----------



## loonlover

Good morning.

Yay, Anna!

Slightly cooler today, maybe. Depends on how long the clouds stick around. Very slight possibility of a thunderstorm.

Not much planned. Even if II doesn't go to bed, he'll probably sack out on the couch for a while. 

Hope your weekend is going  as planned. Stay safe.


----------



## Annalog

Yay! is how I feel as well, LL!

It started raining before I was ready so I waited until the rain was over for a bit. Since it was extra humid due to the rain, I decided to just walk and not run. That way I could easily play Wizards Unite and check my heart stuff at the same time. It was probably my slowest neighborhood loop time to date (about 38 minutes per mile) as I spent a lot of time collecting Hogwarts foundables for the weekend event. All my heart checks were normal!

I am preparing for another origami Zoom meeting this afternoon and then sometime this weekend I will be transferring my Google Play music account over to my daughter's Google Family Group account.

Enjoy the day and the weekend!


----------



## crebel

Good morning.  Hot. Humid. Heat index warnings. Storms later. YUCK

Anna, just reading your schedule wears me out, but I'm so glad you're feeling better and keeping track.  Napcat, I hope your fun adventure panned out!

Everyone stay safe, be well.


----------



## loonlover

Good morning.

We're to be hot but supposedly no storms today. That may or may not happen later in the week.

Mowing might get done today. It didn't feel like the dew was very heavy so maybe I can get out early (at least early for me). Otherwise, we're planning on grilling chicken wings and legs. Eat some today, freeze the rest for heating in the air fryer another time. 

Have a peaceful Sunday. Stay safe.


----------



## Annalog

Good morning from southern Arizona. It is already in the low 80s and headed to the low 90s with rain in the afternoon. The same is predicted for tomorrow. 

Today will be laundry and an origami Zoom meeting after lunch. I will just be learning in today's meeting so no prep other than having paper and a beverage ready.  I will figure out how to transfer my music from Google Play to YouTube Music on the family group account. 

Crebel, yesterday's schedule probably sounded like more work than it was. Alternate description: Eat breakfast. Amble around the neighborhood playing a game on my phone. Sit at my desk having fun folding paper and video chatting with friends with breaks to get food and drink. Talk with my daughter on the phone. Eat and go to sleep.   Today is the same but replace amble around the neighborhood playing games on my phone with laundry while playing games on my phone.  

Hope your day is wonderful. Have fun safely and be excellent to each other.


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Good Morning

No wind at all making our 103 feel ungodly. I drove to one of the highest viewpoints in Death Valley (Dante's View) last night to see the Neowise Comet. With the moon roof and windows open, it was nice and cool and of course spectacular views.










It is a three and a half hour drive at night and in the mountains....so I am tired this morning, so I do not plan on doing much today.

Have a restful Sunday


----------



## loonlover

Good morning.

71 degrees with 94% humidity and heading to around 92 with sunny skies.

Had the mowing done by noon yesterday. II spent a good part of the day straightening up his shop. It was in dire need of some attention. He works tonight but hopefully he can spend some more time out there on the days he doesn't work.

I woke up way too early and that seems to be happening too often recently. It is like the brain decides it can only go so many hours without thinking of issues it can't solve.

Laundry on my agenda for the day. And I'm still trying to figure out how to fix the ground turkey I thawed for dinner. Too many options sometimes. 

Hope your week is off to a good start. Stay safe.


----------



## Andra

Good morning.  It's 78 and foggy at our office building today.  I am up here because we are having some new network drops installed in our big meeting room before our August meeting.  I was pleasantly surprised when I walked in - they actually have the AC on.  Usually it's hot because there are not many people up here.

Great news about the negative COVID test Anna!

Let's see...  We have two new AC units at the house.  It took them from about 7:30am to 6:30pm to get them both done.  They had quite an interesting time with the tight spaces in the attics.  But the installers said that was pretty typical.  Oh wow - they are QUIET.  I never thought the old ones were particularly loud, but you can barely hear these even if you are outside standing right next to the condensers.
Hurricane Hanna went into South Texas on Saturday.  My brother and his family are in Corpus and they had wind and rain at his house, but they had already boarded up windows and stuff the day before so they were OK.  They still have power also.  Saturday was also my brother's birthday...
After having to replace my mom's cell phone without going down there - my MIL has decided that her iphone is not holding a charge and maybe she needs a new one.  I can't win.  I rarely use my work iphone - it's more for troubleshooting and stuff than actual use - so it's hard for me to answer questsions about it.  And she acts like she has never had to change out a phone.  sigh

Have a wonderful week.  Stay safe.


----------



## crebel

Good morning. Heat index warnings are gone here with humidity down, temps in the 80s, a few rain showers, dry by afternoon. Much better.



loonlover said:


> Good morning.
> 
> I woke up way too early and that seems to be happening too often recently. It is like the brain decides it can only go so many hours without thinking of issues it can't solve.


Great way to put it. I am the same. I wish we still had chat here so we could "meet" in the middle of the night.

Andra, my mother and MIL are the same way any time they think something is screwy with their Kindles. They call me in a panic so I can once again walk them through the same fixes they have done before but haven't "learned" for themselves. Frustrating. They both even refuse to order anything from Amazon for themselves anymore. They tell me what they want, have me order it from my account and shipped to them and send me a gift card to cover. At least I finally convinced one of them they can peel off the strip on the back of the card and read me the code to enter and they don't have to physically mail me a card. 

Everyone stay well, be safe.


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Good Morning and Happy Monday to those of you on some sort of schedule...

Not of breath of wind which make for dead silence, but also accentuates the heat...it was uncomfortable just to fill the bird feeders, I have many indoor plants which need dusting....Boy ! Isn't that the epitome of retirement ?? "Polishing the Philodendrons" Ha !

Hope everyone has a great and safe week.


----------



## Annalog

Good morning from southern Arizona. 

My lab work appointment is for 11:30 am. I am trying to decide if I should go in fasting or not. I forgot to ask.. It is already after 9 and I am not yet hungry. The drive to the lab is a bit over an hour since if I am going to eat, it should be soon. I think that I am just going to drink a few glasses of water and take a water bottle with me. 

Hope your day is wonderful. Have fun safely and be excellent to each other.


----------



## telracs

after the mostly fun day last Tuesday, i kind of crashed the rest of the week.  didn't go out of the apartment, but managed to get in about a mile of "walking" every day through Saturday.  But Saturday night into Sunday i just hit bottom.  didn't get out of bed at all on Sunday, and barely ate or drank anything.  didn't even text crebel!

i was bound and determined to do something today before it got to hot and humid.  so i set a goal for myself.  today i was going to see the Statue of Liberty (not visit her, just see her).  The Statue is one of my personal touchstones.  during the 5 years i was not in NYC, whenever i would come for a visit, i had to see her at least once.  

it's about a mile walk from my apartment to the brooklyn ferry pier where i can see the Statue, New Jersey and lower Manhattan in the distance.  walk there was okay, but hot.  on the walk back, i stopped at the grocery store.  the walk back is uphill and by the time i got to the store i was definitely feeling it.  and by the time i got home, well, i'm guessing it was a bit of heat stroke and dehydration that led to the blurry vision and dizziness....


----------



## loonlover

Good morning.

We're to be warm today with sunny skies again. Then thunderstorms possible for the next 3 days.

You know how the more features a car has, there are more things to go wrong. The mirrors on II's car are motorized and the motor quit shutting off when he got to work last night. So it went to the dealer this morning. We are buying a new driver's side mirror, but at least they were able to turn the motor off so it won't drain the battery. Part has been ordered, they'll paint it once it gets here, then let us know when it is ready to install. We had already replaced the passenger side mirror after I hit a reflector sign with it pulling away after pulling over for an emergency vehicle. So we already know with labor and the paint job it will be around 500 dollars. Maybe I should be glad the new car doesn't have that same feature.

After we dealt with the car I got my allergy shot. We also stopped at the pharmacy and the produce stand, thus allowing me to put off the trip to Trader Joe's until tomorrow. I was able to find supposedly USA made hand sanitizer at CVS. I was correct about not finding disinfectant wipes.

Some more laundry, II resting after working last night, then seeing if the Braves look as bad as tonight as they did last night.

Hope your day is going well. Stay safe.


----------



## Andra

Good morning/afternoon.
It's only 89 here right now but feels hotter than that to me...
We had an entertaining night last night.  One of the smoke detectors chirped yesterday morning around 4:30.  I couldn't figure out which one it was and it stopped, so I let it go until after work.  After supper we changed out the batteries in all 8 smoke detectors in the house.  And one or more of them kept chirping.  Personally that chirping noise just doesn't do it for me.  We have 4 of them in a cluster on the upstairs landing (one in eadch bedroom and one on the landing itself).  I find it impossible to tell which one is the culprit...  Well for some reason that noise set Ginger off.  She was terrified.  I've never seen her so scared.  She was shaking and hiding between the ottoman and the wall.  So DH was a mess because the pup was a mess.  We ended up taking all of them down - and even with the batteries out and them disconnected from the house wiring one or more were still making noise.  We ended up taking Ginger for a ride to get her settled down.  (Stopping at Dairy Queen so she could have a little ice cream helped too)
So it was late to bed and none of us slept well.  I've been reading about smoke detectors and we are just going to call an electrician and ask about recommendations.  Supposedly the ones we have are pretty good -  I just need a better way to tell which one is being noisy.  We also found out that they are over 10 years old and should be replaced anyway.  So maybe the noise was just one of them trying to tell us that we need new ones.  I don't know for sure.  I'm still cranky about it.  Good thing I don't have to talk to people today 
Hope your day is less eventful.
Stay safe.


----------



## loonlover

Andra, ours started chirping like that a few weeks ago. Changing the battery didn't stop the chirping so we ended up buying a new one. I'm sure it was time anyway. We found one that is not supposed to need the battery changed and they say it will last 10 years. We'll have to see about that. I can see the pitch of the chirp being at a frequency hard on  Ginger's ears. Lucky dog - her owners know how to treat her right. Ice cream soothes lots of issues.


----------



## mlewis78

Good morning.  Our heat wave has been going on two weeks, although there was a break last Saturday when I could open the window but still used the AC. 

I had to change the battery in my smoke detector last year because of the chirping, but then it chirped some more. I bought new batteries, but it still chirped. Showed it to the super. It didn't chirp for a few minutes while he was here and after he left it started again. The managing agent provided the smoke detector (this is the 2nd one I've had) but won't buy another. I turned the battery around and it was quiet, but it is probably not working. I cannot handle that noise. Once a long, long time ago (in the '80s) the one in my parents' house was chirping and my father refused to take the battery out until he got around to buying a new battery and he was not in a  hurry to do that. I wanted to scream.

I stayed in Sunday and Monday. Got up very late those days and used the exercise bike. I needed a walk though to stretch out my legs. I got a walk in Tuesday evening to go to Whole Foods. Needed more things at Rite Aid but brought the food home first so the milk would not go bad from the heat. I got in 3 miles just doing those errands. Used the indoor bike earlier.

I still have not gone to CityMD for covid test. I'm hearing there is a long wait, more than a week, for results, so I don't want to go. I needed it to schedule my breathing test at the hospital, but I could put that off. 

I've been watching some baseball. I was a good Mets fan in the '80s (easy when they were good). Went to a lot of games then. When watching on TV, the announcers help to make it good. ESPN the other night was boring and they were losing by a lot. When they are on SNY, Keith Hernandez and Ron Darling are on with Gary Cohen. I am trying to watch more now in case we don't have it soon, considering all the Covid cases on the Florida Marlins.

When I was working on Maiden Lane (2014-1, we could see the Statue of Liberty from the offices on the west side of the floors. Our word processing office had no windows though. The best views were of the Brooklyn Bridge on the East River from a conference room. We were on the 39th Floor.


----------



## loonlover

Good morning.

An expected high today of only 84 with the possibility of thunderstorms starting around noon and possible for the next 3 days. It is dry, but worry about power outages if the storms become severe.

I awoke with a headache; it is easing now that I've had some coffee. I am addicted to caffeine and didn't even drink 8 ounces of coffee yesterday. Could have been a contributing factor. I usually drink from 12-16 ounces in the morning, then just water the rest of the day. Back when I drank sodas I was staying with my mom after she had surgery. She wasn't supposed to have caffeine so I was drinking all decaffeinated beverages for a couple of days. I woke up nearly non-functioning the 3rd morning. She dug around until she found some M&Ms she had used in a recipe. I got enough caffeine from them I was able to make it to a store for some regular Pepsi. I would have a hard time if I ever had to quit caffeine cold turkey. 

Heading to Trader Joe's later this morning. I do have a fairly long list. Still one of the places I feel the safest spending time in.

Hope your week is going well. Stay safe.


----------



## crebel

Good morning.  When I got up at 5 a.m. it was raining in my back yard, but not in my front yard.  That's happened a few times over the years, but it always surprises me!  It is now sunny, going to 86, and then rain with possible storms late this afternoon and evening.  The farmers are begging for rain across much of the state.

For those who want easy, quick relief of a caffeine headache, always keep Excedrin (or it's generic equivalent) around.  The active ingredients are acetaminophen, caffeine, and aspirin.  Works like a charm.

In looking through old pictures on my phone last night I found a couple of fun things my sister sent me so I thought I would share.

"I've been to a lot of places, but I've never been in Cahoots.  Apparently you can't go alone, you have to be in Cahoots with someone.
I've never been in Cognito, either.  I hear nobody recognizes you there.
I have, however, been in Sane.  They don't have an airport, you have to be driven there.  I have made several trips."    

and

"I started a new daily workout routine!  Every day I do diddly-squats."  

Everyone stay safe, be well.


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Good Morning

Yesterday, I had one of those days where the "wheels fell off" anything I touched.....maddening. The worst was; Monday night we had a rare power outage which apparently damaged the pump in my water well. The damage is beyond my abilities to repair, so the Well Company is sending a crew out this morning.

110+ in the forecast as far as the "weather guessers" can see...Be Well and Safe my Friends.

Crebel: Thanks for the giggles....those are cute.


----------



## Andra

Good morning.  It's 77 and muggy in Austin this morning.

I have talked to a master electrician this morning about the smoke detectors and we have decided to replace all of them (big surprise) since they were manufactured in 2009 and that is old.  There is a strong probability that age is a contributer to the chirping that won't stop.  We also decided to add a motion-detected security light to the front of the garage in addition to the lights on either side.  It won't stop someone from breaking into DH's truck, but it might surprise them 

Take care and stay safe.


----------



## telracs

it's 88 degrees with 60% humidity here, so i think i'm going to crawl back into bed with my fan on and read romance novels.

i am thinking of getting something from the pizzeria later, and i have to remember to ask them if they want payment in quarters, because there seems to be some kind of coin shortage.


----------



## crebel

telracs said:


> it's 88 degrees with 60% humidity here, so i think i'm going to crawl back into bed with my fan on and read romance novels.
> 
> i am thinking of getting something from the pizzeria later, and i have to remember to ask them if they want payment in quarters, because there seems to be some kind of coin shortage.


My mother's building still has quarter-only washers and dryers. I spent the postage to mail her 2 rolls of quarters from my change jars because of the coin shortages here! Stores will only take exact change or round up to the nearest dollar if you try to pay for anything in cash. Supposedly round ups are going to the local food bank, so that's not too bad.


----------



## mlewis78

I think paying with cash is going out and rushed by the virus. I noticed a small bakery today that had a sign in the window "no cash."

Crebel, you made me laugh.

Loonlover, my caffeine of choice is Diet Pepsi. I gave it up two years ago for a while. Then I was careful about how much I drank. Now I don't care. I just don't drink it at night. I never owned a coffee maker. Used to keep instant coffee in the refrigerator in case it was needed. Main reason is that I don't drink it often and a lack of counter space. There is one other reason from pre-2000 that I won't mention.

I just tried to open a jar of Talenti gelato (Belgian Chocolate). In the past when I couldn't open it, I ran the top under water (warm or cold, didn't matter). I tapped on the side of the top and ran water several times and gave up. My wrist is unhappy with the effort. I wrote on their facebook page to ask for help. Once in the past, they sent me a coupon when this happened. The consolation tonight was that I had some vanilla Edy's. I was going to have them both in a mug.

Heat wave goes on. It just made it up to 90 today. My AC worked better today because I left it on while sleeping. It was in mid-80s when I went out at 7:30. Just awful. I did a few errands and went home. Wine store on 10th Ave. and Amish Market on 9th. 9th was rocking. Wednesday night. Not only the outdoor tables of restaurants, but people walking there like they did pre-Covid. At one point I stopped to let about 8 people by and said something about the crowd.

81 degrees now at 3:30, going up to 91 later. Today Echo told me to enjoy the sunshine (after I asked for the time). I said "Alexa, it is too hot out" and she said "I don't know that one." I said "you don't know much."

I wish you all a good day.


----------



## AllisonHarper

Good morning! Happy Thursday to all!


----------



## crebel

Good morning.  The expectations are for it to be both cooler (staying in the high 70s) and drier here for the next few days.  I am looking forward to opening up the house to fresh air.

mlewis, I probably would have gotten a hammer out and just broken the plastic, screw on top of the Talenti! It has that plastic film after you get the top off, doesn't it?  You wouldn't have to worry about getting in plastic bits in the gelato. Then you have an excuse you eat the whole thing so you don't have to put some other covering on it when you're done. 

telracs and I have seen and recognized each other at our current location of in Sane and waved across the way while being attended to by our virtual cabana boys.  

Everyone stay safe, be well.


----------



## loonlover

Good morning.

A high of 92 expected today with a mixture of sun and clouds with thunderstorms possible overnight. Yesterday's didn't amount to much. Highs after today are to be only in the 80s for the next several days.

Haircuts on the schedule for this morning. No definite plans after that.

We shouldn't have to go back to Trader Joe's for at least 3 weeks after yesterday's trip. 

Sounds like they are starting to dig across the street for the sidewalk being put in. At least it isn't a day II will be trying to sleep.

Hope your day goes well. Stay safe.


----------



## Andra

Good morning.  It's a very muggy 74 here today.  We have only gotten a few little showers in the last few days - so I'm not sure where the moisture in the air is coming from.
We ran errands yesterday to pick up a security camera and motion-light for the front of the garage.  Of course, now that means we ordered the items and went a waited in parking lots for someone to bring stuff out to us.  I could get used to this part - not a fan of crowds any way.  We decided that if an electrician was coming out for the smoke detectors we would have him install the camera and light.  Neither one of us wants to deal with mounting something on brick.
Today is just meetings - not a fan.

Stay safe.


----------



## Jane917

Good morning! It is a beautiful morning here early in the morning, heading up to low 90s in the afternoon. We have to get out a couple of times today. This morning I have an audiologist appointment while DH will go across the street to Kaiser for his blood labs. Later we have our regular Thursday CSA pickup.

I enjoyed reading the comments about smoke detectors. We have very high cathedral ceilings in the living room. Of course, that is where the smoke detector is that regularly beeps once/year. We are past the age where we should be getting up on ladders, and we don't have a ladder that tall anyway. Last time it happened we had to hire a handyman to change the battery. Ridiculous. Neighbors would be glad to help, but most are not much younger than we are, and accessibility to a ladder that tall is slim. The system is 6 years old and I want to change them all out, but leery of having anyone, including an electrician come into the house. I guess it will have to wait, and keep my fingers crossed that the battery lasts longer than COVID. What kind of recommendations have you had for new smoke detectors?

We start obedience training with 7 month old Jovi next week. Should be interesting. 

Stay healthy and cool.  Jane


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Good Morning and Welcome to Allison !

Another day of 112+ in the Mojave desert. I spent a good deal of yesterday working outside trying to track down my illusive low water pressure problem and am sore and tired today. There is still a problem, but I have something workable for the time being.

Yeah NASA....Mars Rover is on its way.

I am on my way to "town" for essentials and hope to be back before the real heat sets in.

Keep Well, Happy and Safe


----------



## mlewis78

crebel said:


> mlewis, I probably would have gotten a hammer out and just broken the plastic, screw on top of the Talenti! It has that plastic film after you get the top off, doesn't it? You wouldn't have to worry about getting in plastic bits in the gelato. Then you have an excuse you eat the whole thing so you don't have to put some other covering on it when you're done.


Crebel, I like the way you think!

It is 90 degrees here now. I got very little sleep (left the AC on but was uncomfortable anyway) and had a 2pm call with an advisor. I had John Lewis's funeral on the TV with the sound off and turned the sound on after the call was over. I was surprised that it was still on and thought it had started at 11am. I have recorded from 11a-1p but haven't looked at it. I have Mets baseball on now. Might have to take a nap.

Hope everyone is doing well today.


----------



## telracs

i agree with crebel.  just break the talenti jar and if there is any left over, put it in the box/container with the other ice cream you have.  i probably would not break the top, but would cut through the bottom of the container itself if possible.  

as mlewis has said, NYC is in a heat wave.  i did not leave the apartment (in fact barely left my bedroom) tuesday and wednesday.  today i had to go out and mail something, so i walked to the pizzeria, paid for my food in quarters and exchanged 40 dollars in coins for bills.  then i walked the long way home so that i managed to get 3000 steps in. 

it's weird however.  today i did 3099 steps and it's calculating as 0.98 miles.  yesterday when i did 2851 steps, it says 1 mile.  why does my iPod want to confuse me?  with my minor need for order, i know that at some point tonight i will find myself pacing around the apartment so that i get it to read 1 mile.


----------



## Annalog

Good afternoon from southern Arizona. It is sunny and hot, currently about 106. We were under a heat advisory but the temperatures are now dropping. It will be down to 102 by Saturday. 

DH and I have been taking it easy the past few days due to the heat.

Hope your day is wonderful. Have fun safely and be excellent to each other.


----------



## mlewis78

Thursday Talenti responded to my message on facebook. They said they were sorry that I couldn't open the container and asked me to give them the bar code #, the name of the store and the sell by date and my address. I tried again before I responded to them with the information. I couldn't turn it and once again ran the top under warm or hot water and then I opened it. I told them that I opened it but that I'd given it a good try the night before. Maybe they will send me a coupon for a free or discounted one.

This evening I went out around 10pm, since I had not been out all day. Bought blueberries, raspberries, ginger and cherries at a street produce vendor on Broadway and 63rd Street. Broadway was closed to vehicles, because they were paving the uptown side. On the way home I stopped at CVS and bought a container of Edy's chocolate chip mint. I've been noticing lately that some stores sell certain flavors for $1.20 less (vanilla, for example). There was no sale on Edy's, but I got 35% off with coupon they'd sent me online. The store was nice and empty, almost 11pm. I saw the deli cat on the way home (she was inside the closed deli) and the palm reader's cat. On my block there is the deli, barber shop and palm reader are in a row one after the other. The rest of the block is all residential and there are apartments over those businesses.

We have been promised by weathermen that the heat wave will break and the high on Friday will be 81 in New York City. Supposed to be good for a week.


----------



## crebel

Good morning.  The forecasters were correct on temperatures staying in the 70s yesterday, but they were wrong about the drier part, it rained off and on all day and evening.  I'll look out the windows later to see what is true for today ...

I'm trying a new creation for an eat-with-your-hands dessert tonight.  It's basically making a no-bake cheesecake filling, putting it in an eggroll wrapper, fry it and dust with powdered sugar when cooled.  Any toppings you like can be served on the side for dipping.  I thought it sounded easy and fun (and I have all ingredients without a trip to the store).

Everyone stay safe, be well.


----------



## loonlover

Good morning.

One weather app says thunderstorms possible for most of the day; another says only at certain times. I'll definitely be just looking out the window to see what is happening as the day goes by.

II working 3-11 today and tomorrow. The person scheduled for tomorrow has been exposed to Covid-19 so others are filling in for him. A little concerning although the last time the other guy worked was last Sunday. II always disinfects the office when he gets there. Don't know yet how many days will be added to II's schedule for the next couple of weeks.

I'm thinking I might do some food prep while he is at work one of the two days. Other option is some cleaning projects. There is never a shortage of things to be done, just motivation to do them sometimes.

Hope your Friday is a good one. Stay safe.


----------



## Andra

Happy Friday!  It's 79 and very humid here right now.  All of my devices claim that we will have thunderstorms this afternoon - they just don't agree on the timing or the percent possibility...
The electrician comes out this afternoon to do the smoke detectors and add stuff to the front of the garage.  Do electricians work outside if it's raining?  If it's a thunderstorm?  I guess I will find out.
Oh - I got a curveball thrown at me yesterday.  Apparently somebody has decided that maybe we should do our August Commission Meeting partly remote, but allow people to still come in to the building for their presentations if they want.  I have no idea how something like that would work and we have less than a month to figure it out.  I also don't want to be up there if we are letting a bunch of people in - honestly - things are worse now than they were in May.  Why would you want folks in person?

Other than that - nothing new going on here.
Stay safe.


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Good Morning....goodness, not only Friday, but the end of July also !

Another desert day with temperatures over 112 on queue.

I have already done my necessary outdoor chores (bird feeders, watering, etc) The rest of the day I am going "where no one has gone before"....my office desk drawers....gasp

I had a productive trip to town yesterday. Fairly light traffic going down, gas is $ 2.15/gallon. I stopped at Home Depot....signs EVERYWHERE that masks MUST be worn. CVS texted while I was driving down that prescriptions were ready, which was great, saving a trip. The grocery store was uneventful and I was home by noon.

Hope everyone has something special planned for the weekend.

Be Happy and Be Safe, My Friends


----------



## telracs

we had a thunderstorm at 1 AM that had me in the living room watching sheet lightning for an hour.  and then i just decided to start my swagbucks day (they are on pacific time, so the switch over to the new day is 3 AM my time) and ended up staying up all night and going to bed at 7:30. 

so now i am very confused and just want to go back to sleep for a whole day.


----------



## Annalog

Good evening from southern Arizona. It got up to 106°F today and it is currently down to 94°F with a low of 72°F in the morning.

I will be teaching origami in a Zoom meeting tomorrow. Then we will be packing for a two day trip to visit our daughter and granddaughters.

Hope your day is wonderful. Have fun safely and be excellent to each other.


----------



## loonlover

Good morning.

72 degrees heading to 86 with a mix of clouds and sun expected today. No rain in the forecast and highs in the 80s for the next 7 days or so.

II working 3-11 again today. He is on the schedule to work 14 days through early September. It has been quite a while since he worked 4 days in one week as he will next week. Oh well, a little extra income shouldn't hurt anything.

I made lemon poppy seed muffins yesterday afternoon so breakfast will be easy this morning. Going to do a couple of other food things this afternoon, but anything else that gets done will be decided just before I do it.

Hope your weekend is a little bit different than the rest of the week. Stay safe.


----------



## crebel

Good morning.  I'm too lazy today to listen to or look up the weather forecast.  It appears to be sunny.

I'm watching the Food Network shows this morning and hoping for some inspiration.  The cheesecake eggrolls last night were excellent and only took about 15 minutes to complete.  10/10, will make again.

Everyone stay safe, be well.


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Good Morning

We hit 121 degrees yesterday and could again today...it is hard to love the desert when this happens. I always wonder how the early pioneers crossed this land back in the day...I think I will ponder this further from my air conditioned house.

Keep Well and Safe. Hope everyone finds something special to do this weekend.


----------



## mlewis78

I had a strange day on Saturday. The super called after 11am and I did not pick up. Forgot to turn off the ringer when I went to bed a few hours earlier. I called him back much later on. I kept dreaming or was half asleep thinking his last name. Weird. He said that 4C next door had bedbugs, had their apartment treated for it but the place is coming back Tuesday morning to inspect it and they want to look at my apartment.  Yuck. I have not seen or felt any indication of bedbugs. Been lax with housecleaning though and no one comes by normally. I did some super cleaning in the bedroom this evening. It knocked me out. Mostly swiffering and using wet wipes to go over the floor and other surfaces. Before that I vacuumed the carpet in living room with small shop vac. Just don't feel like taking out the big vacuum. 

Thinking that  should pull out the sofa in the living room tomorrow and clean behind it. Haven't done it in some years. 

When I had a mouse two years ago, I was afraid to move the sofa because I had the idea he was living back there. He'd come out from that side of the room and run across to the other then run along the brick wall. I told the super I didn't think there were any bugs, except for one waterbug (yuck again) the other night that walked onto a sticky trap -- DEAD. I had run after it but was too slow and after a few minutes he walked on the sticky trap. Super said "that's different." I keep two sticky traps flat on the floor on the windows side, just in case of a mouse (mice). The last time I saw the one two years ago (who stayed for months) i had an encounter after I sprayed peppermint spray near baseboards. While I did that it ran out from the side of the stove and I went after him with the peppermint spray. Never saw him again, so I think he left. A friend told me if there is one that there are more, but I'd only seen one. I had also set regular traps and didn't catch it (had the sticky ones made into little boxes, and that's no good, they hop over them). Exterminator came and set up new traps that it never went into, but by that time I never saw it again.

In addition to this stress, I saw a link to two NY Times stories in May about rats. One was about an increase in rats all over the country going after each other because their restaurant garbage was not available. They might have just attacked the garbage in front of residences. My super told me there was much more garbage and recycling during these months. The other rat article was about NYC. I already knew that they are everywhere here if you go out walking at 1am (which I no longer do since retirement) and particularly in the subway.

Last night I had some of the Talenti gelato that I wrote about a few days ago and it was delicious. Belgian Chocolate.

If you got this far, thank you and I'm sorry about all the gross. I write things here that I would never write on facebook!  Have a good Sunday. Storms are predicted here.


----------



## loonlover

Good morning.

65 degrees heading to a high of 88 with mostly sunny skies.

They started building a house more than 18 months ago that is visible out my kitchen window. Work on it has been sporadic to say the least. Nothing but foundation for months, then finally walls, and eventually windows and doors were installed. Then, no activity for months again. I noticed there were workers there yesterday, but apparently most of the time I looked out the window yesterday, all I looked at were my bird feeders. This morning I noticed brick had been installed, at least on the side facing me. Can't believe I didn't notice either the workers or the results of their labor at some point yesterday.

Nothing specific in our plans today. May go for a drive to see a new building downtown II has mentioned. I don't think I've been that direction since the last time I went to the arena in March. I think the building is a hotel - at least if I understood the location correctly. Also, even with the trips we do make for groceries, allergy shots, etc. I don't think we get out for a change of scenery as much as maybe we should.

Hope your Sunday is a peaceful one. Stay safe.


----------



## Annalog

Good morning from southern Arizona. 

Mlewis, I understand about writing here what I would never write on Facebook! (Corrected darn Autocorrect.)

We got up early as we will spend today driving a loop around 2/3 of the eastern half of Arizona picking up and delivering stuff for family because we have a pickup truck. 

We wanted to leave extra early but were delayed by over 45 minutes because I couldn't find my glasses. DH was busy tearing the bedroom apart when I stopped looking to feed the cats. I decided to check the my desk in the library.  That is where I found them! I am very nearsighted and apparently took them off to crop a photo before sending it. Since it was nighttime and I was tired, I then just went to bed.  Silly Anna!

Hope your day is wonderful. Have fun safely and be excellent to each other.

UPDATE: We walk out the door and I glance at the garden wondering if I should turn on the water as we had a storm last night. I guess lots of wind and not much rain as the PVC box frame we made came apart and collapsed. Fortunately the wall of luffa plants fell toward the walkway and not on top of the two tomato plants. We removed framework pieces over the tomatoes, staked tomatoes,  and left it at that. The luffa plants are fine and we can reassemble when we get back. The bees were happily pollinating the flowers.


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Good Morning

We only reached a brisk 114 yesterday...should be about the same today. It was delightful on the deck predawn in the 70s. I am still attempting to clean/reorganize my office, but it is slow going (no need for rush, I suppose). I have been fortunate to have had some fascinating careers with adventures around the world, so that room is full of so many memories.

Hope everyone is having a restful Sunday.

mlewis: Thanks for sharing your apartment safari and wildlife tour !!


----------



## mlewis78

Hi and good morning.

I did not pull the sofa out. Got up so late and used the exercise bike and soon after went to the market (Morton Williams on 9th) to get some necessities. I seem to run out of bottled lemon juice a lot these days. I watched Perry Mason. I'm in the homestretch of a book about my father's WWII fighter group (359th in Europe). Going to go read now.

In our area we are anticipating the arrival of tropical storm Isaia (how did they pick that name and the pronunciation on the TV had me stunned). Expecting it early Tuesday, just before the bedbug man comes (from my previous post and I don't see or feel any!) It was quite humid and hot Sunday evening but below 90.

Have a good day


----------



## loonlover

Good morning.

It appears another pleasant day is in store with sunny skies and a high in the 80s. Almost unheard of in Arkansas in August.

I was awake around 3 and couldn't get back to sleep so came out to the couch and read awhile. Was up for about an hour and a half, went back to bed and went right back to sleep until my normal rising time. I was hungry so ate some protein and drank a little water. Don't know if that was the problem causing the wakefulness or not, but I'm suspicious it was.

I need birdseed so I think we're headed to TSC today. II mentioned he really wanted to go someplace and just look around a bit so decided that might be the easiest/safest place to go. Now all I have to do is hope the seed is in stock.

They dug out for the sidewalk across the street yesterday. We're figuring they'll be here this morning to put forms in and will be pouring concrete today or tomorrow. Hopefully they get some of it done today as II will be sleeping in tomorrow morning.

Hope your week gets off to a good start. Stay safe.


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Good Morning and Happy Monday

Temperatures are slowly dropping (from 121) and we should only be 104. I have so much to do outside, but just cannot take the heat the way I used to when I was younger. Sigh

Hope everyone has a great week.

Have Fun and be Safe.


----------



## Andra

Everybody on the east coast - stay safer than usual!


----------



## loonlover

Good morning.

Another day in the 80s in store for us. I noticed there is a tornado watch in effect where our son is on Long Island. Usually it is him checking on us after the possibility of that kind of weather.

II working 11-7 tonight. My car is due for an oil change so I plan on dropping it off early in the morning so II can pick me up on his way home. I used to sit and wait during service, but figure it is safer to drop off these days.

Mowing in my plans today, along with making sure we are fed. They framed the sidewalk across the street yesterday so figure the cement trucks will arrive shortly. I am, however, hoping for late rather than early this morning so II isn't awakened too early.

Stay safe. Thinking of those in the path of Isaias.


----------



## Andra

Good morning.
We had a "cold" front yesterday that brought a thunderstorm and temps in the low 70s by 5pm.  Today we are still slated to go up to the 90s...  not really my definition of a cold front, but the cooler weather yesterday evening was nice.
Hope everyone in the path of Isaias is staying safe.


----------



## Annalog

Good morning from southern Arizona. The forecast for the next two weeks shows lows around 70°F and highs around 100°F with varying amount of cloud cover and no rain. We need rain. 

Hope people are staying safe in the path of Isaias.

Driving around Arizona on one of the hottest weekends of the year was not a good idea. The Transmission Hot Idle Engine light came on while we were driving a long uphill climb over one of the mountain ranges. We pulled off the road at the next pullout and idled the engine as requested. The light went off. The manual also mentioned a chime for very high temperatures but that chime did not occur. The truck no longer could go into high gear (4th). DH focused on watching the road, keeping the RPMs and engine temperature in normal ranges, and turning on the emergency flashers when appropriate. I watched the accumulation of cars behind us and identified safe locations ahead to pull over to let the cars pass. (A fairly high percentage of turnouts, compared to normal, also contained stopped vehicles on this trip.) We stopped in the next town big enough to have a place to buy transmission fluid. DH checked the level and it was definitely low. He bought two quarts and added half a quart at first and later added the other half. The second quart wasn't needed. The shifting was smoother but we still didn't have 4th gear. We made it to where we needed to pick up stuff but only took the necessary items and left the unnecessary heavy items. We changed our return route to one with fewer changes in elevation. As we approached Payson, there was a long line of stopped cars on the road due to an earlier accident being cleared, as well as the normal high volume of people heading back to Phoenix on Sunday after spending a cooler weekend in the mountains. We reached our daughter's house after 8 pm due to crossing Phoenix on surface streets and avoiding the highways since the truck couldn't go faster than 45 mph unless going downhill. We put the stuff we had picked up in our daughter's garage to get it out of the truck.

While eating, we discussed our options. The truck has over 100,000 miles on it. We had intended to sell it after our move to live near our daughter anyway, although COVID-19 has delayed that move. The next morning we completely emptied the truck of all of our personal stuff as we had agreed on a limit that we would spend to fix it. Depending on what needed to be done, we might just sell it to the dealer. We took the truck to the Chevrolet dealer closest to our daughter's house. Our daughter drove her car there as well.  We arrived soon after the service center opened to a line of vehicles. Since we didn't have an appointment, the estimate was that it might be two days before they could look at it and maybe another two days to fix the problems found We left the truck and our daughter took us back to her house. She started her work day from home and we waited until 9 am to wake up the youngest granddaughter who had offered to drive us home in her car. 

We had a nice drive home, stopping to get lunch and groceries for dinner and breakfast. We had a wonderful visit and she spent the night. Sylvester enjoyed the extra petting and spent most of the time with our granddaughter. She will be going home later this morning. When we hear what needs to be done concerning the truck, I will drive us back to Phoenix. It is possible that we will be doing periodic hourly or daily truck rentals between now and when we move.

Hopefully our next few days will be uneventful and we will hear good news about the truck.

Hope your day is wonderful. Have fun safely and be excellent to each other.


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Good Morning

We are headed to a nippy 104....brrr Hazy, with a few small clouds, Like a lot of guys during lockdown, I have experimented with facial fur....Many of us are looking really sharp.....unfortunately, 'da NapCat looks like Chewbacca and it is coming off today. Giggle.

Hope everyone is having a good and safe week.


----------



## telracs

well, it's noon, but i managed to take care of the two things i needed to today.

had to call the credit card company, another fraud alert on the NEW credit card, so now they have to send me ANOTHER one.  

and i made an appointment to see the endocrinologist next week.  this will be my 4th one in 6 years. my last one moved his office and so i delayed my appointment with him, and then got an e-mail that he is on "extended leave"  he is elderly and i think he is gearing up to retire.  fortunately, the new one is slightly more accessible then the office my old one moved to, but it will still require getting on the NYC subway for the first time in months.


----------



## mlewis78

Good morning.

Loonlover, is TSC Tractor Supply Company? (I did a google search and that looked like it might fit).

Andra, thanks about staying safe on east coast. We survived. It's hard to tell how bad it was from here and I did not go out all day. I heard it start raining at 11:30am and then poured for just a while. I looked out back at the trees that were blowing but not as hard as it was out in the open. These trees are between our building the taller one behind us (about 12 stories).

I think I mentioned that my super had told me Saturday that a next door couple had bedbugs, had the apartment treated and an inspector was coming to check it on Tuesday and that they were going to check my place as well. I was nervous about it but it worked out fine. I'd had little sleep when the woman came with a black bedbug detector dog! She was wearing a mask and I put one on too. The dog sniffed around myi apartment and did not find any. He only looks for bedbugs, not anything else (I told the inspector that I'd had a water bug a few days ago but it walked on a sticky trap, so that was the end of him.) Then she said. you're find, no bedbugs. I asked her what he would have done if there were any and she said "he sits down." They left, I was relieved but could not go back to sleep. 

At noon I watched a little TV. The Mayor was having a press conference about the resignation of the health director, Oxiris Barbot. Watched some updates about the storm Isaias. Went back to bed at 1 and that was it for the day. Got up the latest ever:  7:45PM. Used the bike.  Stayed in for 2nd day in a row.

I wish you all a safe, good Wednesday. (Tuesday seemed like Saturday to me. Some of our recent big storms have been on Saturdays.)


----------



## loonlover

Good morning.

Anna, good luck with your truck. It seems like there is something that always alters our plans.

Yes, mlewis, it is Tractor Supply Company. 

Very pleasant out at 66 this morning. Still to only get in to the 80s today.

Mowing could have waited a couple of more days but it was a whole lot nicer mowing yesterday than it will be once it climbs into the 90s. And, since the fire ant incident, I don't spend much time outside if II isn't home and he is working some of the weekend.

Car at dealership for oil change and a software update. II trying to get a couple of hours sleep, and I have some laundry today. 

They finished pouring the concrete directly across the street yesterday. Sounds like they are moving on down the street digging out in front of the next few houses. Not sure what the plans are for crossing the little creek a couple of houses down. Several years ago they redid the culverts under the street for it, but they certainly didn't leave any extra room for connecting to the sidewalk for walking. They built a walking bridge across the creek when they put sidewalks in another location in our community. It'll be interesting. I am pretty much glad, though, that they are putting it across the street instead of going through our yard.

Our son let us know about 6:30 our time that the storm was past him, but he didn't have any power. Food loss is his worst fear. He does keep his freezer well stocked.

Hope your day goes well. Stay safe.


----------



## Annalog

Good morning from southern Arizona.

LL, glad that the storm is past your son and hope his power is back on soon.

Thanks for the good luck wishes for the truck. We are hoping that it is just a fluid issue because that would certainly fall within our budget. Keeping the truck until after we move is certainly what we prefer. DH received a phone call from the dealer yesterday saying that they had not yet been able to look at the truck. The heat wave apparently resulted in a crazy amount of vehicle issues and the service center was very busy. When we dropped off the truck, we made sure that the service center knew that we had another transportation option so that they could prioritize vehicles for people who didn't. 

I modified the mask pattern that DH prefers so that it doesn't need me to use seam binding. The result fits me fine but rides up too  high below DH's eyes. I will modify the pattern and try again. Meanwhile, my collection of masks grows. Fortunately DH does does not need to go out as often.

Hope your day is wonderful. Have fun safely and be excellent to each other.


----------



## Andra

Good morning.  It's 83 and muggy here today.
Apparently I have been at my desk for too long and Ginger says we need to go outside. 
Glad to hear from mlewis and telracs - reports of wind were pretty bad there for a while.
Anna, hope the truck repair is a small thing.
I have to go now.  Hi from Ginger.


----------



## Jane917

Good morning from the PNW. Another beautiful morning here. It is in the 60s, anticipated to get up to low 80s, then back to 70s tomorrow. I can have no complaints about the weather, except it sure makes everything in the yard grow too fast. Hoping that those on the east coast are making it through the storm and power surges. 

Yesterday I completed a 30" quilt top which is part of a Bernina Quilt Along. The piecing was quite easy and not complicated. Coming up is the ruler work, which is always quite challenging for me. I am doing this along with a neighbor, but of course, though we text and talk over the fence we don't get to see each other face to face. I have several projects that need finishing but have had lots of motivation issues the last few months. I am happy to be in my groove again. 

Stay safe and healthy!  Jane


----------



## telracs

i have to admit to turning into a off line hermit/slug and not really paying attention to things. i have no view of the street or much of a view of the surrounding area, so it's easy to just coast.

i didn't know NYC was in the path of a storm until crebel told me.  i slept in yesterday since i knew we had thunderstorms in the forecast and when they hit they didn't really sound too bad to me (the storm a few days ago sounded worse).  we did get some high winds and i know from some text alerts that there were transit issues.  oh, and i found out about power outages because a friend in Phoenix asked if i'd lost power.


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Good Morning (Afternoon, actually)

My streak of rotten luck continues as my Air Conditioning went out yesterday. Fortunately I know someone who is very competent and able to come the 100+ miles. He is working on it now and things should be up and running within the hour.

Sounds like the rest of you are keeping up on daily challenges.

Be Happy and Be Safe


----------



## mlewis78

I just finished an audio book. I haven't listened to many of those but started an Audible account in February. I prefer reading on kindle though.

Telracs, it would have been hard for me not to know we were in Isaias' path with the Echo speaker having the yellow ring light notifications too many times. I have to ask what my notifications are in order to turn off the yellow light. It kept moving the tropical storm watch 30 minutes further on for the start and finish of the storm. I ended up unplugging the two Echoes. I didn't want to turn off notifications, because they tell me if something is being delivered that day (from Amazon, of course) or if it has been delivered (then I know it is downstairs and I can pick up). I also watch some local TV on NY1 (all news and weather) and listen to the radio.

Got up very late again on Wednesday because I'd gone to bed at 9am. I was so glad to get outside this evening while it was still light, because I'd been in since Sunday. I went to the wine store, Amish Market and Westerly (Westerly for wipes, which I never needed but found them to be convenient for quick cleaning). I saw a white deli cat on 9th Avenue between 51st and 52nd. Are you familiar with the sidewalk openings to a store's cellar? This white cat likes to sit either on the top stair or just outside of it. Hadn't seen her for months. There was an article in a local W42St.com, which is a magazine for Hell's Kitchen, that was about the sidewalk repair policy in the city. There was a photo in it with the same 9th Ave. white deli cat. I took a couple of pictures of the cat when I saw it tonight, posted to facebook. The article stated that the city had been responsible for doing sidewalk repairs and replacements until Bloomberg changed it so that private establishments had to do the work, so it's not getting done as often. It was more about it creating a worse situation for commuters who walk or use public transportation as opposed to having cars or car service. I never would have thought of that. I opened the article for the picture of the cat. In case anyone is interested, I'm posting links. I just noticed the white cat has some gray on his head. Hope this link will open the photo from the magazine:
https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=10223829645835077&set=a.1070980780747&type=3&theater

and this one opens one of the photos I took of the same cat:
https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=10223837081580966&set=a.1070980780747&type=3&theater

This is the article in W42ST.com:
https://www.w42st.com/post/maintaining-the-sidewalks-a-plea-for-equity-dot-hells-kitchen?fbclid=IwAR1X8sVZJmMMuie4L_vnTvtrRC0SZBVP-civln072_6ssQoHlNOHQcnmts0

I will check to see if the links work after I post.

It is nice and comfortable now at 75 degrees, with windows open, fan on and no AC. I hope Napcat's AC is working well now! Have a great, safe day.


----------



## Annalog

Good morning from southern Arizona.

The dealer phoned yesterday and notified DH that the truck transmission needed to be replaced. DH replied that he needed to think about it. The cost is 4 times the limit we had decided ahead of time. I suspect that DH was just too tired to think. We need to ask what the dealer will offer for the truck and then decide if we want to try to sell it on our own. Our daughter knows someone who buys, repairs, and sells vehicles. We could do 100 daily truck rentals for the cost of the new transmission. I am ready to let go of the truck but DH might need a day or two to reach that decision.

Today I will be driving to Tucson for shopping that cannot be done in Benson. I will be shopping with my sister so that we can visit at the same time. She has some shopping that may require help with lifting or carrying.

Hope your day is wonderful. Have fun safely and be excellent to each other.


----------



## NapCat (retired)

mlewis78 said:


> I hope Napcat's AC is working well now! Have a great, safe day.


Oh Yeah ! I woke up dreaming of snowdrifts in Omaha ! as Roberto left the thermostat all the way down ! Brr&#8230;

Good Morning All

We are actually supposed to stay below 100 today and I hope to work outside. Hope everyone has a good day.

Be safe


----------



## loonlover

Good morning.

NapCat, glad to hear your AC is up and running.

It is 62 degrees here this morning. It is August, isn't it? A high of 88 expected with sunny skies.

II working 3-11 the next 3 days. He hasn't worked 3 days in a row since January.

My plan is some chores and maybe a trip to Target, then a stop somewhere for some supper.

Have a good day. Stay safe.


----------



## telracs

i was going to wait until after midnight to post so it would be "morning", but i got all the points i needed on swagbucks and my day is catching up to me, so i'm heading to bed.

i had to go to the bank to deposit a birthday check, so i headed out around noon, hit the ATM then started off on a nice hike.  i had planned on walking along the path by the bay, but i couldn't get across the highway from my starting point, so i started walking through a park on this side of the highway.  i guess there was more storm issues than i thought, as there was a lot of debris on the path, and there was a tree that i had to duck under at one point.  

the thing about going for a walk is that you have to WALK BACK....  i was hoping to avoid some hills (don't let anybody tell you NYC is flat), but i miscalculated and ended up on one annoying uphill slope anyway.  but, i eventually got to the grocery store and picked up some goodies i wanted, then went to a new coffee shop and got a frozen coffee drink.

my evening plan had been to order from papa john's and have stuff for a few days (we have rain and a protest in the forecast for tomorrow),  but their website wouldn't accept my GC and then said my credit card was no good either (BS, I had just used it twice a couple of hours before).  then when i went to check my GC balance, it said it was zero.  i will calling them tomorrow. 

i finally gave up with them and ordered from my local pizzeria.  since they had to make my chicken roll, i went for another walk to kill time.  in total, i did just over 5 miles today.  

my hope is that if we have another "cool" day soon, i will hike to outback.


----------



## telracs

it's all crebel's fault i'm posting back to back, she made me do it.

i went to bed around midnight, but never fell asleep.  so around 5 AM i texted crebel and woke her up.  

i decided to get my swagbucking in and then i'm going back to bed and hopefully to sleep.

it's in the 70s and rainy here, so it's a good day to sleep, i think.


----------



## loonlover

Good morning.

70 here going to 90 with a slight chance of a popup shower or thunderstorm. Most of the time neither has materialized after being forecast. Of course they do show up when none are forecast - it was sprinkling a bit when II got home around 11:30 last night.

Didn't go anywhere yesterday after all. II's new Paperwhite was out for delivery a day earlier than expected. I wasn't about to leave until it arrived. UPS did deliver a little earlier than they usually do, but I wanted to get to Target earlier than that would have allowed. Not a big deal - no dire need to go shopping.

Nothing specific in my plans for today. A little back pain so will refrain from doing any chores that would be considered heavy chores.

Hope you have plans to slightly change up your weekend days. Stay safe.


----------



## Andra

Happy Friday!  It's surprisingly pleasant outside right now - only 75 and not terribly humid.
I had to make an emergency run to HEB yesterday morning - DH ran out of creamer - and he is a bear without coffee...
We had the electrician come back yesterday afternoon and install a Nest doorbell and two Kasa 3-way light switches.  The doorbell has been broken for years so this is kinda weird.  But I love having the light over the kitchen island and the one in the stairwell voice-controlled.  One major thing we messed up was the 3-way for the stair lighting.  There is no way to turn it on or off from my office.  The only switches are at the bottom and the other side of the upstairs.  So now that problem is fixed.  Yes we could have done it ourselves, but it would have taken much longer and we probably would have come to blows.  We are spending too much time together and are starting to annoy each other.  I go to the office a few days next week as we get ready for Commission meeting, so that will help.
No major plans for today.  Tomorrow I have to help my MIL set up her new iPhone - good thoughts, wishes, and prayers encouraged please.  I am not looking forward to this.  If I manage to get through it without losing my temper or my patience, I am buying myself at least one new release by a favorite author (at $13.99 I rarely purchase them when they first come out).
Stay safe.


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Good Morning

Yesterday was delightful with temperatures in the mid 90s and a breeze...today should be the same. I am off to "town" as I got a text from CVS.
I think I will drive down on the off-road route and see if there are some wildflowers.

Hope everyone has some fun, but safe weekend plans !!


----------



## mlewis78

Good morning. It is nice in here with the windows open, AC off and fan on. We had some rain and thunderstorms Friday evening. This was after I'd used the exercise bike and gathered my laundry together with the intention of dropping it off at the laundromat. They are open until 10pm but I didn't want to get it wet. The thunder started while I was in the shower.

I waited until 11pm to take the garbage out. There were at least 8 people outside without masks, some with drinks and appearing to be at a party. The super was also out there gathering up garbage and recycling. I gave them the evil eye. My building is not a bar or restaurant.

Received 3 Talenti coupons in the mail today. Each one is for a free pint (maximum value 5.99). I'll use one at a time at Whole Foods. They have the lowest prices on Talenti and a good variety. They expire in November. Good excuse to start buying now. This was the only good mail of the week. I'm missing two New Yorker magazines. They usually came on Tuesdays. Something going on with the mail, worse than it was a few months ago when so many carriers were getting sick.

Hope you enjoy Saturday and stay safe.


----------



## loonlover

Good morning.

Highs will be back in the 90s for a few days, but it is only 67 at the moment.

Walmart didn't have the Gatorade I ordered the last time I did a pickup order so decided to go ahead with a Kroger pickup yesterday. With a couple of substitutions, they had everything I ordered. Noticed there was recall information on the receipt about earlier purchases. Apparently a lot of the onions I had purchased over the last few months were from those being recalled. All had been consumed, some of them possibly months ago. Not something I can do anything about now. I'm not going to stop buying produce. Will continue to be as diligent as possible when washing produce and making sure kitchen surfaces are wiped down frequently when doing food prep. 

Have an enjoyable Saturday. Stay safe.


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Good Morning...

...and _HAPPY INTERNATIONAL CAT DAY !!!_

...all of us will be rolling in catnip today with lots of Napcatcatnappin'

Have a great day !


----------



## Annalog

Happy International Cat day!

Well, Thursday did not go as planned. Somehow my mind got confused about time and I left nearly an hour late to go shopping with my sister. She phoned while I was still in the Benson area asking how soon I would arrive. It was just as well as she wanted to postpone anyway. 

I drove home, DH phoned a transmission place in Gilbert for an estimate on the truck, we fed the cats, packed for an overnight stay, and drove to the dealership where we had left the truck, picked up the truck and drove it a mile down the road to have the transmission repaired or rebuilt instead of being completely replaced.

We spent the rest of the afternoon and night at our daughter's house. We drove home the next morning by way of my mom's house which is being repaired and remodeled by a company hired by the nephew and his family who are in the process of buying the house. The repair/remodel work started this week and is moving well and quickly. Everyone is happy that the house is staying in the family!

I will be teaching a couple models and learning a few more in an origami Zoom meeting starting in less than half an hour. A couple hours after the Zoom meeting, I will be on Discord with some fellow Wizard Unite players to play the higher level Chambers during the Community Day event. Tomorrow is another origami Zoom meeting where I will be learning, not teaching. 

Hope your day is wonderful. Have fun safely and be excellent to each other.


----------



## loonlover

Good morning.

A high of 96 expected today with sunny skies.

Nothing in the plans. 

Hope you have a peaceful Sunday. Stay safe.


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Good Morning

Delightful morning in the 70s with lots of birds at the feeders Low 100s later. I have a couple of projects lined up that I suspect I will ignore...

Have a restful Sunday.


----------



## Annalog

Good evening from southern Arizona. 

I attended the Origami Zoom meeting. Otherwise, it was a quiet day. 

Hope your day was wonderful. Have fun safely and be excellent to each other.


----------



## loonlover

Good morning.

An expected high of 97 with a heat advisory in effect from noon to 8 PM. 

II has his six month checkup with the orthopedic surgeon this morning. Has it really been 6 months already? We're also dropping his car off this morning for them to replace the mirror. So we'll be out and about a bit today, but certainly nothing strenuous on the agenda.

Hope your week gets off to a good start. Stay safe.


----------



## Andra

Good morning.  77 and muggy here in Austin today.  We just got back from dropping Ginger off at daycare.
I have to go in to the office a few days this week - at least two, maybe three.  It depends on how much I get done tomorrow 
Good news on my MIL's new iphone.  One of their neighbors was over helping them with something else and she must have mentioned how worried she was about setting it up.  He helped her out and I didn't have to do anything.  I still bought my new books because Amazon offered $8 off if I purchased $30 worth of Kindle books between certain dates.  So I bought several lower-priced books, kicked the $30 over the top with my $13.99 book, and then used the $8 on the other $13.99 book.  Sigh - I've already read both of them.  That's why I don't like to spend that much on a single book - it just doesn't last.  But they were both pretty darn good.
I hope you have an excellent week.
Stay safe.


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Good Morning

We are back to cool evenings and warm afternoons which is nice . Goodness August 10th already. We will be starting our Autumn growing season in about a month.....yeah !

Hope everyone's week is off to a good and safe start.


----------



## mlewis78

Good morning. I'm up way too late considering I have an appointment at cardiologist for eco-cardiogram at 2pm.

Update on grand jury duty: I called the Court this afternoon and the recording said that if we were summoned for August 12th that they will send another summons in six months. So I'm free. i'd had anxiety lately about telling them my recent ailments and/or getting note from doctor tomorrow. Now I don't need to.

I did look up the Court's website and they swore in the first grand jurors Monday since before covid shut-down. I posted on facebook and my court clerk friend chimed in (which is why I wasn't posting there earlier). She said she has only worked two days at the court and the rest at home since the shut-down. I mentioned my age and that for 70+ jury service  is optional (thought I read that recently on the court page). That's one year from now for me. She said no, not true, they can keep summoning me. She thinks I was reading from the Federal Court page.

We are back to 90+ temps during the day. I picked up laundry around 6pm, brought it home and went out again. Went to Amish Market on 9th and then to Rite Aid on 8th Avenue. I took the shortest route home after that, because my back was aching from carrying stuff. It wasn't as much as when I went to Whole Foods Sunday. My phone told me it was only 2.5 miles altogether but it was so hard.

Stay cool and safe and enjoy Tuesday.


----------



## loonlover

Good morning.

72 degrees and heading to only 93 today. No heat advisory in effect but there is a possibility this afternoon and during the overnight hours for thunderstorms. Nothing new about that.

Allergy shot day. Also hoping the family with the produce cart will be in their normal place today. I'd much rather buy from then than to have to go inside a store. 

Otherwise, not much in the plans today. It looks like they are pretty much through with laying the sidewalk in our block. Guess we might hear them digging for it in the block south of us so it won't be quite as noisy.

Enjoy your day. Stay safe.


----------



## Andra

Good morning.  I am at the office today and it is messing up my routine...
86 in Austin right now.
I am getting things together to go down the hall to our meeting room and run cables all over the place - should be fun.
Any word from crebel?  I saw something about massive wind storms in Iowa in the news.

Stay safe.


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Good Morning

Another warm afternoon/cool evening...no wind and clear skies, which will be perfect for viewing the Perseid Meteor Shower tonight. 
I am enjoying the day (haven't read the news yet....giggle) and hope you folks are also.

Be Safe

mlewis: The last time I was called for jury duty, there was a box which could be checked to decline duty due to age. That is in Nevada and I am 75.


----------



## crebel

Andra said:


> Good morning. I am at the office today and it is messing up my routine...
> 86 in Austin right now.
> I am getting things together to go down the hall to our meeting room and run cables all over the place - should be fun.
> Any word from crebel? I saw something about massive wind storms in Iowa in the news.
> 
> Stay safe.


Thanks Andra, I haven't been posting much because of my ongoing crummy attitude. 

The derecho storm that tore through much of Iowa yesterday missed our town by about 15 miles to the north. We had a downpour and some thunder, but not the winds here. Hundreds of thousands still without power, buildings literally blown apart, 100 year trees uprooted, roofs gone, semis overturned, etc. across the middle of the state. Thankfully no injuries are being reported!

My sister in Des Moines had her power restored after 15 hours. 100 mph winds were recorded at the airport a half mile from her house. She said she has never been so terrified, even during tornados. My other sister is still without power and likely not to get it back for another 24-48 hours. My mother's power flickered but never went out in her suburb, but they did have to spend several hours in the first floor hallway of her senior's building.

I feel really bad for the folks who are going to lose everything in their freezers that tried to stock up before running out of money from losing their jobs and avoiding going to the grocery stores because of Covid.


----------



## Andra

crebel said:


> Thanks Andra, I haven't been posting much because of my ongoing crummy attitude.


You know we won't judge attitude.
I'm glad to hear you and your family are ok.


----------



## mlewis78

Hi a little earlier than usual. Going to get to bed soon for a change.

Had a visit with cardiologist for an ecocardiogram and visit with the doctor. While waiting for the doctor I caught up on reading email, and there was a disturbing one from the someone in the management of our building. It think that was the reason that my BP was much higher than usual. The top number was in 160s and when the doctor took it again later it was in the 150s. It is usually about 128 / 70. I walked over to Broadway afterwards and bought blueberries, strawberries and cherries and some bread from Breads Bakery. It seemed so nice out, not as hot as expected, but the thunder started and on the way home it rained hard. I had no umbrella, but the baseball cap helped a lot and it was too warm out to get chilled. It never rained or stormed again after I got home.

The building sent around the inspector with the bedbug dog again early this morning. Woke me up at 9. The dog sniffed around (same one with different person -- the husband of the previous one) and they took longer, but he did not find anything. If there had been a bedbug, he would have "sat down." I asked to be sure and it was OK. I thought that was the end of that. I could not go to sleep after that and my alarm was set for noon for my doctor visit.

Then the email was that this Saturday, they are going to have "preventive" treatment against bedbugs in every apartment. I hope they get 4C again since their problem is what started this. We won't have to wash clothes, but we have to put all clothing into plastic bags (from closet and drawers, pull out all furniture and vacuum very thoroughly, including behind everything and be out of there for four hours. They want us to take down any wall hangings and clean there too. I don't remember everything they want but it's going to be a lot of work. I emailed them back and said "this sounds more like you think someone has bedbug and want to treat it rather than a preventive. 

I will look preventive treatments up online. I also asked where we would put all the plastic bags full of stuff and where are we supposed to go for four hours if it's 90 degrees out and/or stormy? We can't go anywhere and be inside, except for essential stores and we aren't going to hang out in a store for hours. They did not answer that one. They said plastic bags would remain inside apartment. I also asked how we prevent theft, since we have to go out for 4 hours? They did not answer that either.

I emailed a neighbor who is a few floors down from the 4C people. She had not told me she got the same inspections. She did and she will have to do all this too and she's been here as long as I have and has a roommate. She did not know about 4C and thanked me for the info and then realized that since she is also in a C apartment it made sense to stop the spread. So could it be that 4C's treatment didn't take? 

I am looking forward to when this is all completed, say by Sunday when I put everything back in its place. i think there will be a lot of junk downstairs from people sorting out clutter. Whenever we saw a lot of stuff downstairs and outside during the pandemic it was usually about someone moving out. There have been at least 3 who have moved out and some new people have moved in. I've been seeing several dining chairs that were put out front of the building. I have a large mirror on a wall between two windows that I am not going to move. If I do, it may never get back in place. One of my brothers put it up for me and he's not around any more.

I thought my brother in GA was having his hip replacement today (8/12) but after I didn't hear from him for a while and told him so by email, he let me know that he was pre-occupied about it but that it will be on 8/18 next week. He is 73.

Oh, i did it again: wrote a lot of words.

Enjoy your day.


----------



## loonlover

Good morning.

mlewis, sometimes it feels good to write a lot of words. Glad you feel comfortable doing it here.

Our expected high will only be 81. Supposed to be rainy off and on with the possibility of thunderstorms. It isn't currently raining, but it sure is dark out at the moment. Had a short spell of rain yesterday afternoon that did drop the temperature so the evening was pleasant.

Nothing on our agenda today. If the rain isn't heavy I imagine II will spend some time out in his shop.

Hope your day is a good one. Stay safe.


----------



## Andra

Good morning.  76 here to start the day.  Something is setting my allergies off pretty bad this week.  I have the itchy eyes and the stuffy nose and the tickle in the back of my throat that says "you might lose your voice in the next day or two."  I wonder if it's because I had to go to office yesterday?  

mlewis, that does sound like an awful lot of work and a plan that hasn't been thought out all the way.  Sounds more reactive than proactive.  I hope everything gets sorted out.  I guess libraries are still closed so that won't help.

How can my pup have four different hidden treat dispensers in this house?  I can't find a single one of them.  I don't know where she has carried them off...  Guess that's the project for lunchtime - look under all the furniture and in all the corners.

Stay safe.


----------



## Annalog

Good morning from southern Arizona. 

I have an appointment to donate blood to the Red Cross later this morning.  I will check with my sister to see if she wants anything from the JoAnn's near the donation center. Afterwards I will stop at my sister's house to drop off some stuff that I have got her, inclusive doggy blankets I made for the dog she is dog sitting.  These blankets are my first free motion quilting experiments. Tons of mistakes but the doggy won't care. 

Update: I posted photos of the dog blanket online and a friend requested one. I will be stopping at Walmart to get a few more of those fleece throws at $2.50 each. I can make two small dog blankets out of each fleece throw. I will be getting a lot of practice in free motion quilting! 

Hope your day is wonderful. Have fun safely and be excellent to each other.


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Good Morning

The weather was perfect last night/this morning for watching the Perseid Meteor Shower which was a great show. After "the show" I made a nice breakfast which I ate outside , I did a couple of light chores (paid bills, straightened out a coffee order snafu, vacuumed, etc ) and now headed for "NAP #1"...

Crebel: With what is going on in the world, a crummy attitude once in a while may be healthy venting. 
Mlewis: Your adventures with bedbugs sounds awful and very intrusive to your privacy.

Keep well everyone/Keep safe


----------



## telracs

mlewis...  if you are ever near the maison kayser by columbus circle, think of me and my yen for their white chocolate bread and other stuff.  i miss them and paris baguette, there aren't any near me.  however, there seems to be one of each near the endocrinologist so i might try and stop off there on friday.

it's hot and humid here today and i'm in a bad mood, so i just want to curl back up in bed.


----------



## mlewis78

Good morning.

I got to bed earlier last night. Stopped reading and turned off light at 2am. Plan to get to bed by 3 (in an hour). While I didn't do as much as planned today, I did go through papers and recycled much of it. Cleaned one shelf of the bathroom cabinet, which is not part of the prep for Saturday AM invasion of the exterminator and my expulsion from the building for 4 hours. Every apartment is getting it. Tomorrow I will buy a lot of giant clear recycling bags to use for the clothes. I checked with Bed Bath and they have them. Might stop at a hardware store first to see if they have them. I went to Westerly Market today for more wipes and peanut butter.

It was so humid tonight when I went out after 9. Walked in the street several times because of the people out there heading towards me, some without masks.  We had T-storms this afternoon and there may be more Thursday afternoon.  i was just thinking today about last year when it would storm and I would wonder whether I could get to the pool to swim. Usually if I went, it was OK and didn't storm again. Now all the health clubs are still closed. We don't know when they will open. They were originally part of Phase 4 which I think we are in, but then it was thought too risky. I saw on my Citizen app last night that the Covid cases are up  now -- not enough for the politicians to mention it though.

Hope you all have a good day.


----------



## loonlover

Good morning.

68 degrees heading to 92 with thunderstorms possible overnight. Hopefully I'll sleep right through them.

II working 11-7 tonight. Guess he'll have fun watching the lightning on the security cameras.

Discovered we didn't have a couple of items II likes to have around to pack in his lunches so scheduled a small pickup order for Walmart later today. I am still uncomfortable going in for just a few items, but it still feels odd to have someone else do the shopping for no more than a dozen items. New virus cases in the state seem to be decreasing, but there are still enough new ones in our county each day that I feel the need to continue to be cautious. Dreading school starting next week.  

Decided to go with breakfast for dinner today. Always seems a good idea to me and since it will be II's first meal of the day, sorta seems logical.

Enjoy your Thursday. Stay safe.


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Good Morning

Nice cool morning with a few clouds, making for a colorful sunrise. Looks like a warming trend for the next week or so....Hopefully this will be the last "heat wave" of the season and we can start opening up the gardens again.

Hope everyone is doing well and staying safe.

_DEATH TO BEDBUGS !!_


----------



## crebel

Good morning.  Sounds like our weather is much the same as others; hot, humid, possible thunderstorms.

DH took me to Walmart yesterday for monthly grocery shopping.  It was not crowded, social distancing was pretty good and mask usage was definitely the majority ("naked" noses are still pretty common, though).  That made me feel better about being in there for an hour. I too dread the start of school with our community spread creeping up again.  I just hate this wait-and-see-everything's-fine attitude.  The Big 10 cancelled fall football, but high school football is a go.  

Walking from groceries to the personal care aisles we passed the women's sleepwear section.  DH noticed a pair of SLOTH jammies in my size and put them in the cart since I have talked about sloths being my spirit animal after the start of all this mess.    They are cute and comfortable, and it was fun that he saw them.  Most things were in stock except cleaning products, but I did get the last package of paper plates! I was also excited to get fresh plums, peaches, and a papaya!

Everyone stay safe, be well.


----------



## telracs

well, i did the stupid last night.  i started watching star trek discovery, then switched to Enterprise and then to Next Gen.  next thing i knew, there was sunlight in the window and it was 8 am.....

i have to get myself together, since i actually have to be somewhere at a certain time tomorrow.  not used to that.... and hoping that the rain doesn't come in while i'm out.


----------



## Andra

Well I missed the morning...
I was at office for some tests before our meeting in two weeks.  All went pretty well.  I have my stuff set up in the far back corner of the conference room.
It's hot.
That is all.
Stay safe.


----------



## mlewis78

I could not sleep (about 4 or 5am) this morning. I'd just finished my book and was not thinking about the book. Ended up getting up at 3pm. My big plan was to buy huge transparent bags. 

Went to Bed Bath where they had them but I had to ask for see-through ones. Told the man about the "bedbug prevention" coming up Saturday. He thought these were too much for me to pay for for that purpose and suggested I buy them in a supermarket and they would cost less. The thing about this is that NYC supermarkets do not carry things that they don't sell a lot of. They don't have the space. I bought some other things in Bed Bath. Went to CVS and Morton Williams, but their largest plastic bags were kitchen size.

A few hours after I got home, I started vacuuming and pulling out furniture. I even managed to move the sofabed, which is very heavy. It had been years. It wasn't as bad as I expected though. Lots of dust on the back of the sofa and some on the wall and floor. There were a few old magazines -- Cat Fancy (which I have not bought since not having cats any longer) and LL Bean catalogs. I vaccumed back there, then used swiffer and went over it with a wet rag and soap. Moved the sofa back but not all the way because they told us to leave furniture pulled out. 

I noticed in Bed Bath that they have made more space and don't have quite as much merchandise in the centers of floors. Part of the anti-covid spreading measures. They were not crowded and no one was in front of me when I went to pay. That is very unusual.

I still have a lot yet to do Friday with this project but felt that I'd accomplished a lot. 

At Morton Williams they had Edy's ice cream 2 for $7. I bought one. Now my freezer is the fullest it has ever been. There is one Edy's container that has little left in it. I took out a slice of pizza just before I got home, first in about a month.

It was humid Thursday but otherwise very comfortable for walking. The toughest thing was breathing (with a mask). 

Hope Friday is good to you.


----------



## Andra

Happy Friday!
76 heading to 104 this afternoon.  I hope I can convince Ginger that running around in the yard when it's that hot is a bad idea.  
I am rearranging my office at home this morning to get a fan plugged in closer to me.  I have one in each corner of the room basically to keep the air moving (plus a ceiling fan), but I'm too cheap to keep the AC kicked way down just so it's cold over here.  If I get a fan that blows right on me that will work.
Hopefully the other thing for work today is checking stuff off my lists.  I need to get some more tests scheduled before our meeting.  I've been procrastinating since management keeps changing things.  I think we have some solid decisions now so it's safe(ish) to proceed.
Have a great day.
Stay safe.


----------



## loonlover

Good morning.

When I awoke the air had that eerie green tinge and I thought, oh no, I don't remember the last time I saw the air this color. It didn't last very long but it did get darker than it was when I got up. Some thunderstorms in the area, but rainfall has been fairly gentle and we haven't had the wind that was possible. II said he was over halfway home before he ran into rain. The lights did flicker once as I was fixing breakfast. The eggs were done, but I hadn't heated the tortillas yet. Guess we would have eaten breakfast burrito filling by itself if the power had gone out. Most of the storm was to go to the south of us, but it is still quite dark out and it is still raining. Supposed to be gone by 10 AM.

II will sleep for awhile this morning. Meals are leftover pizza fixed as a panini on the Griddler and already prepared filling for chicken fajitas. Should be an easy day for food prep.

Easy pickup from Walmart yesterday. I also stopped at the produce cart, but it was late enough in the day not everything I wanted was available. Oh well, it gives me a reason to get out another day and I do feel I should get out and drive somewhere on a regular basis.

Hope you have something slightly different planned for the weekend. Enjoy today. Stay safe.


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Good Morning

Yesterday stayed cloudy and cool, so I spent some time outside planning a major project I was going to do when things cooled off. In my investigation, I solved the problem ! Needless to say I am disgustingly pleased with myself !! The heat is back today, hitting 100 before 9:00. I have a baby roadrunner that came right over to me, (Mamma did NOT like that at all !!) Cooper Hawks are circling the bird feeds.

Happy Friday....I hope some fun, but safe, weekend plans are in the making.


----------



## Annalog

Good morning from southern Arizona.  (Well, it was morning when I started typing.   )

Wednesday when I went to the Red Cross my pulse was a bitt to fast. Then my recent episode that was possibly atrial fibrillation resulted in a six month deferral from donating blood. Now I need to make an appointment with my cardiologist, if he is still around. 

Thursday morning we drove to Gilbert to pick up our truck with its rebuild transmission. On the way home, we stopped at mom's house, soon tobe our nephew's house, to pick up the old porch deck to take ho.e to be turned inot our front porch.  Today we picked up the rest of the wood for the porch.
a lot of practice in free motion quilting! 

Hope your day is wonderful. Have fun safely and be excellent to each other.


----------



## telracs

today was a big adventure!  first time on the subway since February.  got to the station and there was a train in 1 minute, but when i swiped my fare card it was expired, so i ended up missing that train while exchanging the card.

ten minutes sitting on a stifling hot platform (my train is underground) with a mask on and sweat streaming into my eyes was not my idea of fun.  train itself was fine, people sitting far away from each other and cool.

i had left a ridiculous amount of time to get downtown, so i sat on the courthouse steps for a while watching idiot children (and one idiot adult) skateboarding and trying to skateboard on the steps.  finally had enough and started walking around the area.  one of the bakeries i wanted to go to was closed, and the other was crowded, so i just walked around the residential area before circling back to my new doctor's office.

after the appointment i was still antsy and didn't want to get back on the train/mask up again, so i decided to walk to trader joe's.  well, i didn't get in, the line was around the block, so i walked to whole foods which was not crowded, but doesn't have all the stuff i like.  i DID go to the vegan burger place and also picked up some empanadas.

train delays on the way home meant another 10 minutes standing on a hot platform.  i was so sick of the whole thing that i got off a stop early and walked home.

all told, i did 4.5 miles.  and the tech did such a nice job pulling my blood that i can't even see where she poked me.


----------



## loonlover

Good morning.

We'll be a little warmer today with an expected high of 95 and abundant sunshine. We received a little over quarter of an inch of rain during yesterday morning's storm, but other parts of the state got a lot more. We never did have any heavy rainfall or the wind that had been forecast. 

Baking bread is supposed to be on my agenda for today. I found a recipe that hopefully will be similar to the kind we buy that has nuts on the outside as well as baked into the bread. I was going to make it last weekend, but Kroger didn't have sunflower seeds. Walmart had them so will see how it goes today.

Otherwise, no specific plans. I know II is feeling much better because he spent time in his shop yesterday. It had been a long time since he went out there after working the night before. 

Hope your weekend is going well. Stay safe.


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Good Morning

We hit 115 yesterday and may go higher today. I went to the Post Office yesterday to pick up my coffee order. On the other side of the valley was a wall of dust that almost looked like a range fire. Turned out this weekend is of one of the off road races. Starts just north of Vegas goes to Carson City and back. Very high dollar equipment and extremely well organized....How they stand the heat, I will never know. Skies will be hazy this weekend from disturbed dust.

With heat and dust, I will stay inside after moving some hoses to sensitive trees. Think I will make a plate of finger food and curl up with an old, non violent, non vulgar movie. (African Queen ?)

Hope everyone has a good weekend.....Be safe my friends.

Telracs: Congratulations on your adventures....The last couple of times I was in Manhattan the subway cars and platforms were so crowded with people pushing each other that I was imagining keeping distance now would be difficult...Sounds like it was not too bad. Be Safe


----------



## Annalog

Good morning from southern Arizona. 

Glad that you survived your adventures, telracs!

I ate lunch food for breakfast this morning. When we were getting ready to drive to Chandler Thursday morning, we were delayed by about an hour cleaning up about 5 gallons of water from the kitchen floor and the bottom of the freezer. The ice maker had sprung a leak. Fortunately, all the food in the freezer was still frozen solid. We turned off the water to the house and left. After we got back home we were able to turn off just the water line to the freezer. Our goal is to eat as much food from the freezer as possible before DH attempts to fix the ice maker. We finished the ice cream last night!  Lots of vegetables, food in meal prep containers, and a couple Mod pizzas on the menu for the next few days.

I will be teaching a couple classic origami models in today's origami Zoom meeting. 

Hope your day is wonderful. Have fun safely and be excellent to each other.


----------



## telracs

NapCat (retired) said:


> Telracs: Congratulations on your adventures....The last couple of times I was in Manhattan the subway cars and platforms were so crowded with people pushing each other that I was imagining keeping distance now would be difficult...Sounds like it was not too bad. Be Safe


believe me, i was worried about crowding. i made sure my appointment was for an off-hour time, and that i was headed home pre-rush hour. the platforms all had decals on the floor showing the 6 feet distance, and most people seemed to recognize how to sit apart or stand apart if the only seats were too close to people.

only ones not being good were a couple of teenage girls who sat down together between two other people.

it looks like it was nice weather here today, but i don't seem to do good the day after a long walk and am just zoning. and of course, tomorrow shows rain. but Monday looks nice, so i will do a grocery run then.


----------



## mlewis78

The exterminator (for "bedbug prevention treatment") came this morning 2-1/4 hours late. If I had only known, I could have gotten 2 more hours of sleep.  I finished bagging clothing from closet, dresser and platform bed drawers at 3am. Went to bed at 3:30 and set alarm for 6:30 because there were a few more things to do -- strip the bed and see if there was anything that needed cleaning on the platform under the mattress.

The instructions had said not to be in there during the treatment and stay out for 4 hours. This added lots of planning, what to take,  and be ready to leave. I asked him about it and he said I could safely stay inside and I did. Spent a lot of time putting things back from those bags. It's a bit of a walk from the living room to bedroom. I hope that I never have to do this again and I thought it was a waste of my time and energy. The man said my apartment was clean. That's what the dog said -- twice in a week. I don't usually use the word hoax, but this was a hoax. Now I have a lot of clear plastic bags and will use them whenever I take out garbage and recycling. I threw out two black garbage bags full of stuff, but when I was putting clothes back in place, it was too much.

Hope you have a great day. I just hope to get out for a walk, drop off laundry, play the flute.


----------



## loonlover

Good morning.

mlewis, hope today goes much better for you. I'd be treating myself to something really decadent after that experience.

An expected high of 92 today. I keep telling myself the yard needs mowing, but I don't think I've convinced myself today's the day it gets done. Guess we'll see after breakfast.

Otherwise, the normal Sunday - reading newspapers and talking to our oldest and doing whatever else we find interesting.

Have a peaceful Sunday. Stay safe.


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Good Morning

We hit 117 degrees yesterday and it was still 100 at midnight with no wind. Could be hotter today. I have lots of food and cool water out for all the critters. I feel for the parts of California that will have rolling power outages today.

Have a restful Sunday and be safe


----------



## crebel

Good morning.  Much milder temperatures and humidity here today which are expected to continue for the next week.  A blessing for the tens of thousands throughout the state who still do not have electricity after last week's derecho storm.

mlewis, I imagine not having to leave your apartment during the treatment was a big plus.  I know it was a pain in the arse for you to pack up and unpack everything, but bed bugs are insidious, evil little creatures and if they were in the building, I would be very pleased management was being proactive to treat even the clean apartments.  The other plus is the amount of exercise you got just doing the work to get ready and then putting everything back!  AND your apartment got an extra deep clean as well!!  Many brownie points for you!  

Speaking of brownies ... pretty sure that's now on my agenda for the day.  Our son made his first attempt at beef pho from scratch and stopped by long enough yesterday to bring us his broth and all the additions which we will have today.  I have the broth reheating in a small crockpot now and it smells wonderful.  He said he and his wife were very pleased with the end results.

Everyone stay safe, be well.


----------



## Annalog

Good morning from southern Arizona.

I went on a 3+ mile walk this morning in preparation for the 5 mile race next Sunday. Last night my daughter reminded me that Run with the Roosters is only a week away. NAU changed my granddaughter's move in time to the afternoon of Friday before the race. My granddaughter also has a remote class that morning so my daughter and granddaughter will be leaving their house in central Arizona as soon as the class ends to drive to northern Arizona and hopefully arrive just before check in time. My daughter will spend the night at a place in Flagstaff and leave after breakfast to arrive in Tucson mid afternoon for check-in to a hotel where we will spend the night before the race. Tomorrow I will drive to Tucson to pick up our race bibs. Because of the added safety precautions for this in person race, there will be NO registration or bib pick up at the race. There will be race wardens to make sure everyone follows the safety precautions. I am looking forward to this race and hope it goes well.

Hope your day is wonderful. Have fun safely and be excellent to each other.


----------



## crebel

A way too early good morning from SE Iowa.

Napcat, I'm hearing on the early national weather that temperatures are expected to be 130 in Death Valley today!      Is your cooling system able to mitigate that to somewhat tolerable?

I never did get around to making brownies yesterday and I'm not making any promises for today.  Even though days of the week are blending into each other these days, my system still manages to recognize Mondays as a do-as-little-as-possible day.   I'll stay busy and worn out vicariously just reading Anna's schedule.

Stay safe, be well.


----------



## loonlover

Good morning.

63 heading to 93 then we'll be slightly cooler for a few days.

Mowing accomplished yesterday but not by me. II did almost all of it with me doing the trimming. And he still had some energy when he finished. I really don't remember the last time he mowed that much of the yard. Not being in constant pain from the shoulder is really beginning to make a difference, and that doesn't take into consideration the other issues experience this summer that seem to be resolved.

My bread baking Saturday was disappointing and I'm not exactly sure why. It was more like a quick bread than bread that could be toasted or used in a sandwich. I'll keep looking at recipes until I find another one I'd like to try. 

II working 3-11 today and Thursday. And I somehow did not have it in my head he is working 7-11 Friday. I'll have to do a slight re-figuring of meals is all. I haven't decided just which chore I'll tackle while he is at work tonight.

NapCat, stay cool.

Hope everyone's week is off to a good start. Stay safe.


----------



## Andra

Well, it's still morning here - so Good morning.  I am at the office today and tomorrow finishing up the hardware setup for our meeting next week.  Today I've had fun trying to troubleshoot my bluetooth headset.  I usually have static when I'm at home and a restart tends to fix things.  Today I had two headsets that were full of static when I tried to use MS Teams.  I could listen to music just fine - Microsoft hates me.  So I got it working with a wired headset, but I hate it.  There is not enough padding on the earpads to make wearing it comfortable for long periods of time.  I have a Jabra for my phone and it does something weird where the base connects to the computer with a USB cable and then the wireless headset talks to the base.  It's still not as good as my big headset, but it will do.  Hopefully once I move my computer down the hall to the meeting room things will straighten out.

mlewis - glad you made it through the weekend.  It was good that you didn't have to leave.

Anna's schedule does leave me tired - and I'm still working.

Stay safe everybody.


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Good Morning from the Lighthouse Ranch where our overnight _*LOW*_ was 97! I would not be surprised if we top 120 here and yes Death Valley recorded 130 yesterday. Surface temperatures can be well over 160. When I set my place up over 20 years ago I installed an A/C unit with twice the capacity required. Also I had it serviced last week.....so I practically have light coating of frost on my furniture !!

Obviously, me and the cats are laying low....

Hope everyone's week is off to a great and safe start.


----------



## mlewis78

Good . . . early evening.

I am starting to feel more normal today. I was very sore for two days in the back knees and feet from the bagging and carrying bags (the apartment is long and I took things from the bedroom to the living room) first one way and after the exterminator visit taking them back and hanging up and putting into drawers. I was somewhat mentally traumatized too. Didn't do my happy things while preparing for this. I started using the Lifecycle again on Sunday and again today. Dropped off laundry Sunday and picked up today. On the way into the building someone was moving into the building. Moving van outside and one moving man and the new neighbor. Spoke with him but didn't get his name He asked what apartment I'm in. Seemed nice. I probably won't run into him much. He's on the 2nd floor in the front.

It was only 70 degrees Sunday and cloudy. It rained but when I went out it wasn't. It got down to 66 this early AM. 77 now and nice breeze. Cool enough to have AC off, windows open (fans on). I am listening to the Cicadas that only appear and make their noise in August. They just started a few days ago.

I started thinking about making a hair cut appointment. Not sure if it is wise. The salon I went to does distancing and masks. It's been six months since my last one.

Enjoy the rest of the day/evening!


----------



## Annalog

Good evening from southern Arizona.

I drove to Tucson, as planned, after breakfast with DH. Since he was driving to Ace Hardware in Benson and I was driving to Tucson, breakfast was in the parking lot at McDonald's, after which we drove our separate ways. (DH actually likes those McGriddle breakfast sandwiches with round egg substituted for the folded egg. I get sausage burritos without the tortillas which is essentially scrambled eggs with sausage and salsa.) 

After picking up the race bibs at Fleet Feet (and buying a couple pair of Balega Hidden Comfort socks and some packets of huma energy gels), I drove to Sprouts for food items that I cannot get in Benson, and then JoAnn's to buy some fabric with koalas on it to make a birthday present for my sister. While there, the "buy two, get one free" sale on quilting rulers resulted in me getting rulers (8.5" square with internal 4.5" square, 6" 60° triangle, and Quilt Sense Wonder Triangles), the 40 and 50 percent off coupons resulted in a pack of machine quilting needles and a set of tube turners. I ate lunch from a drive thru in Tucson.

After I got home, I spent most of the rest of the day in my craft room with a short break to hold wood for DH who is building a front porch from Mom's old back porch.

Dinner will be something out of the freezer.

I keep reading that my schedule is exhausting! I do very little involved cooking (except on rare meal prep days) or cleaning. DH does most of the cleaning as a holdover from my full-time working days. Both of us spend most of our time doing the "fun stuff," so it doesn't feel exhausting!  

Hope your days are wonderful. Have fun safely and be excellent to each other.


----------



## loonlover

Good morning.

A pleasant 66 this morning and we're to stay in the 80s for the next few days.

A trip to Fresh Market in the plans for this morning. We do go through a lot of chicken, it seems. There are a few other things we like from there so will stock up on some of those. Getting there will be interesting for the next couple of years, however, as construction has begun on some major changes to the street it is on. There is a way to come in from the back of the shopping center. I figure I will be using that access point as will a whole lot of other people, I imagine.

I finished everything I had planned for yesterday. Now to keep the momentum going on some projects around the house, not just giving it a lick and a promise.

Have a good Tuesday. Stay safe.


----------



## crebel

Good morning.  Beautiful weather here in SE Iowa and it's nice having the house opened up.

One-third of the state is still in horrible condition after the derecho storm.  I'm surprised there hasn't been more national coverage, it's like a stage II hurricane landed and moved across the middle third of the state. There are still more than 100,000 homes which have been without electricity for over a week.  Much of one of our larger cities, Cedar Rapids, has been destroyed.  Our governor finally requested a federal disaster declaration just yesterday and, so far, it sounds like all that is going to be approved is money to farmers, no individual relief.  As I type this a short story did just cross on a major cable news station, I guess because the president has said he will visit some time today. /end of today's rant on one more major sucky thing of 2020.

Be well, stay safe.


----------



## Annalog

Good morning from southern Arizona.

Crebel, it sounds like the relief effort is dreadful. I hope that it changes for the better.

Here, the main items on the agenda are bill paying and laundry.

Hope your days are wonderful. Have fun safely and be excellent to each other.


----------



## Andra

Good morning.  I am in the office again today.  Hopefully it is the last day this week.  The network guys just traced out the problem with one of the network jacks that I was trying to use in my meeting room.  It worked fine in May, but sometime since then it got unplugged somehow.  No one will admit to doing it...  But I don't care - It works!
Now to finish the updates on the laptops, and then I can go home for the day.
It's hot.
Nothing else is new.
Stay safe.


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Good Morning

I set a speed record this morning.....the cats were worried that we were low on milk and made me go to town....Left home at 5:30 AM and was back by 8:30 AM...so much haze and smoke you cannot even see the local mountains. Gas is $2.09/gallon. The supermarket was empty....maybe 5-6 people shopping and the staff had the place looking pristine !! I scampered back home in plenty of time for "First Nap". Another hot day on queue.

Crebel: FEMA declared Iowa's disaster overnight (which means Trump approved it) Should be for both PA & IA (Public Assistance and Individual Assistance.


----------



## crebel

NapCat (retired) said:


> Good Morning
> 
> I set a speed record this morning.....the cats were worried that we were low on milk and made me go to town....Left home at 5:30 AM and was back by 8:30 AM...so much haze and smoke you cannot even see the local mountains. Gas is $2.09/gallon. The supermarket was empty....maybe 5-6 people shopping and the staff had the place looking pristine !! I scampered back home in plenty of time for "First Nap". Another hot day on queue.
> 
> Crebel: FEMA declared Iowa's disaster overnight (which means Trump approved it) Should be for both PA & IA (Public Assistance and Individual Assistance.


Thanks, Napcat, but as of right now (1:36 p.m. Central Time) only the agricultural assistance has been approved and the rest is still "under review". Maybe that will change since the president made a stop at the Cedar Rapids airport and met with a few officials before taking off again without leaving the airport to survey any damage. His statement last night that he signed the whole package is simply not true at this point.


----------



## mlewis78

I hope that they do more for Iowa. I saw this in the NY Times: https://www.nytimes.com/2020/08/18/us/iowa-storm-derecho.html

My brother Stan had hip replacement surgery very early Tuesday morning. He texted to me at 4:45am that he was leaving for the hospital and by 8:30 he texted again to his kids and me that the surgery was done. He was home by noon and said that he "felt great." He is 73. He'd been having pain and a doctor thought it was an internal bruise, so he had PT for a while and then about 6 weeks ago they decided his hip was damaged and they scheduled the surgery.

When my other brother Paul had hip replacement in 2012, he stayed in rehab for a week before going home. I am sure Stan will need physical therapy. He didn't mention it.

In the evening I walked to the UPS Store nearby to have the first page of my lease renewal copied and left the package to be sent to the managing agent from there. The weather was nice, although a little warm for me compared to the day before. I took a walk up Broadway as far as 82nd Street and turned around. The plan was to get a good walk in and get a few food items in Fairway, so I did that on the way back from 82nd (Fairway is at 74th). Was only going to buy baby spinach and some cheese (to keep the weight of the bag low) but I got a few other things as well. Bought blueberries from a street vendor. They were $1 a box. I bought 2.

Another purpose of my walk to to check out the situation on Broadway between 77th-79th Street. There has been a lot of local gossip and press about upper west siders complaining about the men (homeless and possibly Rikers inmates who were released because of Covid) staying at the Belleclaire and Lucerne Hotels. I thought the Belleclaire was an apartment building. The Mayor says they are going to move them out of the hotels (there are 12 in my area, Hell's Kitchen) soon. I did not see anything going on by the Belleclaire. Looked like some of them were sitting on the benches on the island at the center of Broadway at 77th-80s, but nothing unusual going on. Guess I am blessed. On the way back there were men hanging out near the Belleclaire entrance on 77th (but I only walked on Broadway). A staffer was taking out garbage and the men I saw could have been other staffers or homeless residents.

It is quieter up that way in the evening. This was about 8pm. Upper west siders are staying in more than people are in my area in the West 50s. It was downright crowded when I walked on 8th at the beginning of my walk. It wasn't that way a few months ago.

Anna, your husband building a porch only confirms the busy schedules that you and he have. I think you are happier staying busy and enjoy it. I have two friends who live in the Poconos (PA) who had front and back porches added on to their home in June.

Hope you all have a great day.


----------



## loonlover

Good morning.

66 and headed to 88 today. We are enjoying the lower than normal August temps.

We are stocked up on groceries. II decided while we were out yesterday we might as well stop at Trader Joe's also. So yesterday afternoon was spent re-packaging items for the freezer. Stir fry for dinner today with some of the fresh veggies we bought. 

No plans to leave the house today. Just haven't decided exactly what project I'll do once breakfast is over.

Enjoy your day. Stay safe.


----------



## Andra

Good morning!
I am working from home today and starting out with my breakfast in the back yard. It is 73 and downright chilly when the wind blows. I love it!
Our project for the day is cleaning off the back porch. There are leaves accumulated under the steps to the hot tub and Ginger is fixated on them. We are not sure what all is under there, but it's probably not something the pup needs to eat...
Enjoy your day. Stay safe.


----------



## crebel

Good morning.  Our temperatures also remain mild for August and we are enjoying the house remaining open.

I did finally make brownies yesterday.  Today's project is continuing to remove a wallpaper border from a small bathroom in preparation for re-painting.  The border is being extremely stubborn even with steaming and DIF wallpaper remover, but I'll keep plugging away.

Stay safe, be well.


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Good Morning

We are headed to 112+ with a chance of a dry thunderstorm (scary range fire hazard). Looks like we may be getting out of our insane temperatures next week. Amazingly life goes on in the desert....several very small wildflowers hiding in crevasses. My pyracantha are starting to put out small fruit and Chase Trees are blooming !! Miracles of life!

I hope everyone's week is going well.
Stay safe, my Friends 

Crebel: 16 counties are being assessed for PA/27counties are being assessed for IA


----------



## telracs

well, it's morning somewhere, so....

after doing 4.5 miles on Friday, i took the weekend off.  Monday i decided to walk a mile to a supermarket that i haven't been to since the shutdown.  the last time i was there, they had some yummy pre-made teriyaki chicken breast, so i was hoping they had it again.  no luck, but they had chicken marsala breasts, so i got that and a couple of salad kits (apple gouda and a strawberry harvest one).  they didn't have the edwards pie that crebel had recommended, and although they had edwards cheesecake, i didn't want to carry it home for a mile and figured i'd check a closer store on tuesday.

so, tuesday i went to my normal grocery store.  i did my normal "walk past the store to get extra steps in" before shopping.  i had planned to just pick up some water and look at the pies, but ended up picking up a bit more stuff then i expected (jack daniels brisket, a parmesan/asiago cheese dip and naan as well as my water).  they didn't have either the apple cream pie or cheesecake but i did get key lime and lemon meringue slices.

today it rained early, but then it was nice and cool, so i decided to go for a stroll.  went along a different avenue so i got something different to look at, then sat in a park for a while.  and wanted to yell at a woman to stop looking at her phone and watch the toddler that almost ran into the street. sigh....


----------



## Annalog

Good morning from southern Arizona.

Mlewis, glad to hear your brother's hip replacement surgery went well.



mlewis78 said:


> ...
> Anna, your husband building a porch only confirms the busy schedules that you and he have. I think you are happier staying busy and enjoy it. I have two friends who live in the Poconos (PA) who had front and back porches added on to their home in June.
> ...


You are correct. DH and I do like to stay busy working on projects. We also like napping in between activities. Our naps seem to be directly correlated to how strenuous the activities are. 

I spent yesterday in my craft room making my sister's birthday present, a fabric container sized for holding sewing patterns. It is 8 inches wide, high, and deep with a different koala from the fabric centered on each side and lined with a dark blue material. While ironing, cutting, and sewing, I watched or listened to various YouTube videos on crafting, Wizards Unite, or songs by the Holderness Family. I also took breaks to continue organizing parts of my craft supplies. I finished my sister's present and wrapped it for delivery today. No naps!

DH continued working on the porch between naps.

I hope your days are wonderful. Have fun safely and be excellent to each other.


----------



## loonlover

Good morning.

62 degrees this morning with a high of around 87 forecast. Not expected to be quite this cool again for a few days.

I live in a bedroom community that was developed in the '70s. Not much of a tax base for a lot of city niceties in the older part of town. The major street has had a sidewalk on it for 8-10 years and we do have a nice park with a walking track on that street. The addition of a sidewalk on our street is welcome. It is already being used by multiple people, including moms out with their kids on their trikes. It will also be nice to have sidewalk all the way to the park.

II working 3-11 today so I'll be spending some time this afternoon doing household chores or whatever strikes my fancy.

Have a pleasant day. Stay safe.


----------



## Andra

Good morning. We have another pleasant morning today. I am definitely enjoying it! It will be warmer again next week and I'll be at the office anyway...
Stay safe.


----------



## Jane917

It has been beautiful weather in the PNW. My neighbor is having her backyard professionally landscaped and it is fun watching the progress. She recently bought the house, but the original owner never did a thing with the backyard. The developer put in the sprinklers and sod, but nothing else. The houses in our development are 4-6 years old. 

The outing today is to pick up our CSA. We have to scramble each to actually finish all the produce we get each week. Corn is abundant right now, and as sweet as it gets. 

In a couple of weeks the I5 bridge over the Columbia River that connects Oregon and Washington via Vancouver and Portland, will close for almost 2 weeks for much needed repair and update. It is a draw bridge (a really big one!), so when it is up, no traffic. People are planning to work from home, since most of Vancouver actually works in Portland. I am so glad we don't have to commute, but the kids and the grandkids are on the Oregon side and we are on the Washington side. In current circumstances we aren't  seeing them anyway, and traffic is quite light because people are either unemployed or working from home. There is another bridge to get across the Columbia River, but in normal times both bridges are crowded. Enough bridge talk. 

Jane


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Good Morning

A beautiful morning in the desert at 77 degrees, afternoon temperatures will still be well over 100, but coming down slowly over the next two weeks.
Hope everyone is having a good day.

Be Safe


----------



## mlewis78

Today we had the the 4th day in a row of beautiful weather. It is going to start getting hot tomorrow and hotter over the weekend. I went for a walk this evening starting before dark to mail a check for $7.40 to the managing agent of my apartment.  I mailed in the lease renewal Tuesday and forget to enclose or even write the check. I emailed her and today there was a message from the assistant in her office that they would wait to process my lease renewal until after they receive the check. There is no increase in my rent the first year and the second year it goes up by $7.40. That is what the check represents. I think it is a 1% increase. Rent stabilization rate for this year.

I also stopped at Amish Market for tomatoes and Brad's veggie straws snacks. The post office is on 52nd on the way to 8th, so I walked over to Broadway to increase the number of steps. it is quieter over there than on 9th and 8th. There area  few outdoor restaurants and the Ed Sullivan Theater that is currently all lit up with twinkly lights. I took a video and a still photo. i bought milk and a few other things at Morton Williams on 9th Ave. and the last stop was Justino's Pizza, but they said it was a 10 minute wait for plain slice (I was carrying heavy bags), so I said I'll be back tomorrow. I was out for 90 minutes but phone tells me it was just 2.3 miles. I was pleased though to have gotten in a walk on the same day as 30 minutes on the Lifecycle at home.

Hope everyone has a safe and great day.


----------



## loonlover

Good morning.

No change in the weather from previous days.

II working 11-7 tonight. Don't think he has ever worked 3-11, then 11-7 the next day before. Much easier than working 11-7, then 3-11. That doesn't allow for much time to get some sleep. 

I've got most of dinner in the slow cooker, a fruit salad will be made sometime this morning. Leftover pizza from last night will be supper with probably some watermelon for dessert.

I need to go buy a birthday card and mail it today. Hoping it doesn't take too much longer for it to arrive than what we've experienced in the past.

It's Friday. Enjoy today and I hope you have something planned for the weekend. Stay safe.


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Good Morning

Our whole valley is lit up in bright orange as the sun struggles to rise through all the haze and smoke from California....sigh

We are headed to a high of 110 with no wind again....

Happy Friday All. I hope you have some interesting weekend plans.

Stay Safe


----------



## Andra

Happy Friday!  Muggy and 89 here today.  All eyes on multiple storms that will be in the Gulf next week...
We are looking for our hammocks that were obviously put in a safe place a few years ago.  We want to put the stands up in the yard hoping for cooler weather.

Stay safe.


----------



## crebel

Good afternoon.  Just checking in today -- be well, stay safe.


----------



## mlewis78

I had a typical day -- used the bike inside, took a walk to Whole Foods, took out a slice of pizza. discovered that my dvr is not recording my shows (will call Spectrum Saturday or Sunday and reboot the cable box).

My heart goes out to everyone who lives near the fires and on the Gulf coast where two tropical storms (or hurricanes?) Laura and Marco are threatening.

Had a nice talk on the phone with my cousin Bev in San Francisco.

My brother Stan is doing well and texted on Day 3 (Thursday) following hip replacement surgery. One thing is troubling though:  his woman friend Oleta tested positive for Covid-19 on Tuesday. She still goes over there every day. I did not ask, but I wonder if they are wearing masks. Didn't have a real conversation, he sent texts to his kids and me. I think she has no symptoms, but still . . . they live in northern Georgia, where I don't think this has been taken seriously enough.

Hope you all have a great day. It's my 69th birthday! My cousin told me to enjoy my 60s. She is 76.


----------



## NapCat (retired)

mlewis78 said:


> It's my 69th birthday!


_Happy Birthday, Young'un !!_


----------



## Andra

Happy Birthday mlewis!

We had a storm come through last night.  The thunder and lightning woke me up at 6am, but Ginger decided she wanted to sleep more - I got to stay in bed until 8am!  It's only 67 degrees outside.  We must have had some wind - a few branches are down and some lightweight plastic yard furniture has blown over.
It is weird thinking of 2 storms in the Gulf at the same time.  That has never happened before.  I think the big problem is that the storms are harder to track since they will interfere/influence each other.  I guess we will wait and see what happens.  It would be nice if we had some rain to help break up the triple-digit heat.
Stay safe everybody.


----------



## loonlover

Good morning.

Happy Birthday mlewis!

Almost felt Septemberish at 66 this morning. But we'll be back in the 90s for highs the next few days.

Found another seeded bread recipe to try. May get that done today. Also I think the bananas are at the right stage of ripeness to try in a 3 ingredient cookie recipe I found. Not sure how those will turn out, but found it intriguing.

II will probably sleep a while this morning - then we'll go from there on what gets done today.

Hope your weekend is going well. Stay safe.


----------



## crebel

Good morning.

HAPPY BIRTHDAY!!!

to mlewis!


----------



## mlewis78

Thank you for the birthday wishes, NapCat, Crebel, Loonlover, and Andra. It was a pretty good day after a slow start. I stayed up late again as usual, so I had to sleep in. There was a text from my brother Stan to his kids: "Hey Gang, Time to wish Aunt Marti a very happy birthday [some emojis] today!" and they responded briefly, one of them "Hbd, Marti." Which was all good, but I was in my getting up grumpy mood. Then I saw all the facebook birthday greetings and talked with a friend for a long time until I said "I've got to get out for my walk while we stil l have daylight." I could have gone up to visit her in Washington Heights and sit on her terrace facing the GW Bridge and Hudson River, but I'm still isolating.

I walked over to Riverside Park South by 7:15, a good 35 minutes before sunset. Here is a link to a iphone video on facebook:
https://www.facebook.com/marti.lewis/videos/pcb.10224003495141201/10224003493581162/?type=3&theater

Hopefully this link goes to still pictures:
https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=10224003493901170&set=pcb.10224003495141201&type=3&theater

I walked away from the river at 73rd St. and went up the stairs (there was a photo of hte stairs after I reached the top) that lead to another section of the park and then out to Riverside Drive and walked to 79th Street. Came back via Broadway. I hadn't planned this, but there was a Pinkberry on Broadway near 70th, so I used my Pinkberry card to get a medium pomegranate frozen yogurt. It was so refreshing. Long time ago I lived right by there at 70th and Amsterdam Ave. It was not crowded, but they allow just 3 people at a time, so there was some waiting outside.

I got back to my neighborhood where the outdoor diners sound like they are having a party. Live music outside of Bar Nine. I crossed over to get take-out at Tacuba Cantina Mexicana. Took some pictures out there while waiting for my order. It was very loud and noisy, but it was nice to get home with my food. Chicken burrito and an order of guacamole and chips. I had been aiming for another newer place that is more casual and closer to home, but they had closed at 9. I watched "Love With the Proper Stranger" (Natalie Wood and Steve McQueen) and Gypsy on TCM.

Hope everyone has a good, safe 8/23 Sunday.


----------



## loonlover

Good morning.

Pleasant at 64 degrees when I went outside to get the papers around 6:30. Not going to last, though, as the expected high is in the mid 90s.

A few household chores on the agenda today, but nothing really heavy. 

Hope everyone has a peaceful Sunday. Stay safe.


----------



## crebel

Good morning.  It is currently pleasant out, but temperature and humidity will increase to less desirable levels this afternoon.

Our son and his family are coming early this afternoon for our last-for-now outside, socially distanced cookout before the grandkids go back to school tomorrow.  Future visits with us, even distanced, will be curtailed until we see how things shake out with in-person classes here.  I am less optimistic than others.  Our community spread is already at 13%, but masks will be required for all staff as well as students.  At least our two grandkids (10 and 6) see masks as a fun fashion accessory and they live close enough to walk together to and from the same school building and don't have to get on a bus.

Menu:  grilled honey bbq chicken drumsticks, green beans with potatoes, and a monster fresh fruit platter.

Everyone stay safe, be well.


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Good Morning

There was so much haze/smoke from the California fires that you could not see sunrise nor the mountains 7 miles away.....those poor folks. It is too smoky to go outside, but fortunately the SciFi Channel is running every single bad Shark movie ever made !!










Hee hee....so with a platter full of "movie food", I am in heaven !!

Have a great Sunday


----------



## mlewis78

I enjoyed my walk in the park so much on Saturday that I went back this evening, a little bit later, so a rush trip. It is nice to walk by the water. Took some pictures of Canada geese. Played flute for just 25 minutes after I got home. 

Tomorrow I need to do something about renewing my driver's license. It expired on the 22nd. I think the DMV is still closed, but I saved a link to instructions for renewing online. We had always had to take a quick vision test at the DMV. I have not driven in years but like to keep up my license. If there is a problem, I'll just get a state ID, which is what I had when I used to renew my driver's license in NJ with my parents; address when we had a house there.

Have a great and safe day.


----------



## crebel

Good morning.  Heat advisories are in effect today with actual temperatures expected to hit triple digits.  I won't be doing much in the way of exertion even inside in the air-conditioning.

We enjoyed about 3 hours with DS, DIL, and 2 grandchildren yesterday.  I confess, I did not maintain social distancing when they were ready to go home.  I felt like it is a possibility it was the last time I will see them for many months and I couldn't stand not holding them close for a few moments while telling them how very much I love them.  I am choked up again this morning just typing that out.

Be well, stay safe.


----------



## loonlover

Good morning.

We're to be a little warmer at 95 today. It looks like Thursday is when we'll get hit with remnants from the hurricane(s).

We accomplished our chores yesterday plus a couple of things I hadn't planned on doing. I didn't object when II said he was definitely going to get the bird feeder pole moved (something we've said we would do before, but somehow it never happened). Now all we have to do is hope that we did move it far enough that the squirrels can't continue to jump to it from the roof. He may be a little sore today, but he felt good about being able to get it done without his shoulder hurting. The ground was hard enough it took a little work to pull the pole out of the ground, then get it back in the ground. 

I didn't get around to making bread the other day. Today I have no choice. Already started the laundry; those will probably be my main chores for the day.

Thinking of those in the paths of the hurricanes. Stay safe, everyone.

Crebel, understand your feelings. It is such a scary time. School starts here today. I feel like that means we need to lessen our interactions even more, although that would be difficult since they are already so limited.


----------



## Andra

Good morning.  It's 75 in Austin and we are heading to upper 90s.  We are not supposed to hit triple digits again until Friday.  But with two weather systems in the Gulf and the projected paths putting them more to the east of us - we are going to be on the dry side.  I am worried about New Orleans - they still don't have a decent drainage system even after being hammered by Hurricane Katrina way back in 2005...  If they get two storms landing that close together, they are going to be overwhelmed.
I have to go down the hall and finish checking all the cables and computers for the meeting this week.  Then I get to crawl on the floor and make everything safe - I'm the person who would trip, so it's in my best interest to fix that beforehand.
Have a great week.  I may get busy and not check in much.
Stay safe.


----------



## spotsmom

Smoky up here too, and it breaks my heart knowing that many of the Redwoods have suffered greatly.

Otherwise, we're all safe and sound here. Knitting The Big Pink Sweater and working on the 2nd sleeve. Don't think I'll need it for awhile.

Glad you all are staying safe. Too hot down there, NapCat!!


----------



## loonlover

Good morning.

Mid 90s for our high today with thunderstorms moving in overnight and into tomorrow. But the amount of rainfall won't be as great as earlier predicted. That doesn't happen until Thursday.

II working 11-7 tonight. And it is allergy shot day. I'm going to try to get there at the time of day kids should be in school. We're thinking that with school starting leading to more cases, going to the allergy clinic might be where I would have the most risk of exposure to covid-19. They screen patients, I don't touch anything, and I almost always stay standing while waiting my turn. My 30 minutes wait time is spent out in the car. 

The recipe I used for the seeded bread yesterday worked much better than the first one I tried. I've already thought of a couple of tweaks I want to try the next time. And the recipe did lack a couple of bits of information that would have been helpful to the first time bread baker. I pretty much used the recipe for the ingredients, then followed my normal procedures for mixing, kneading, and rise time (allowing the amount of time as written would have been way too long).

Hope everyone has a good day. Stay safe.


----------



## mlewis78

Good morning. It was hot and humid here Tuesday. I didn't do much, slept late. Went out after dark (dark is 8pm now) to buy some food -- potatoes and snacks. Went to Amish Market, Rite Aid and Gristedes. Got home too late to play flute. I watched the movie Harriet about Harriet Tubman.

Finally asked my brother Stan if he and his girl friend are distancing and wearing masks since she tested positive for Covid-19 last Tuesday on the day he had hip replacement surgery. She was over on Wednesday and they wore masks, but after that she stayed home because she got very sick. He says she felt better yesterday. He has been taking breakfast over but not seeing her, just dropping it off.

My driver license expired Saturday, 8/22. I finally looked at instructions online for renewing online since the DMV was closed and only open now for a limited appointments. It says that licenses that expired since March have been extended by executive order. Looks like they are good until October 1, 2021, but it's worded a little oddly, so I'm not sure. I would go ahead and renew online, but I have to get a vision test and form filled out by doctor to prove I passed it. I'm due for an exam with opthalmologist in October, so I will take care of it all then.

I got word on facebook today that another high school classmate has died. Andrea. She'd had cancer for a few years and was going for weekly chemo last year and the year before. Another classmate (year younger) died two weeks ago, suddenly. I guess this goes with my getting older. I saw on the birthday week on facebook that 3 friends had birthdays this week who had died at least a year or more ago. One was from my home town, another was a flute friend I used to see at the flute conventions and the third had been a proofreader at the last firm where I worked. He was only in his 50s and had had open heart surgery the year before.

Hope you all have a good and safe day. Stay well.


----------



## loonlover

Good morning.

A high of 90 with isolated thundershowers is our forecast for the day.

If we get out today it will be to get the propane tanks used with our generator filled in anticipation of possible outages once the rainfall from Laura makes it here. Otherwise, a few household chores might get done. II will sleep awhile this morning, I'm sure.

Keeping those in the path of Laura in our thoughts. Everyone, stay safe.


----------



## mlewis78

Loonlover, I wish you good luck that Laura doesn't hit so badly in your area. It's looking very bad now for LA and TX.

We had great weather on Wednesday. I saw later on the weather that it did not get above 77. Low humidity. Very nice breezes when I went out at 8 tonight to drop off laundry. It's going to be hot and humid on Thursday. We may get the rain from Laura on Saturday.

I had a bit more time with the flute tonight, an hour instead of 30 minutes. I've mostly been practicing Kohler etudes, but I had time tonight to play through Ennio Morricone's "Gabriel's Oboe" (I have a piano version that has the line for the oboe that I play with flute), Rhonda Larson's Be Still My Soul and a Bach Cantata flute part.

I watched part of the Mets game (and they won against the Marlins). it has been liberating this week not to watch news in prime time.

I am thinking of people on the Gulf Coast and wish you well. Hope you all have a good, safe Thursday.


----------



## loonlover

Good morning.

We have a tropical storm warning in effect. I don't remember the last time for one of those, but do remember how surprised we were by the first one after moving here. Anyway, rain supposed to begin around noon with a possibility of 3-5 inches over the next 24 hours or so, winds 40-45 mph, and the worry of trees falling on power lines. But still nowhere near the destruction occurring to the south and west of us. I can't imagine being there.

Haircuts midday for us; otherwise we'll hunker down and watch it rain, I guess.

Everyone, stay safe, whether from hurricanes, fires, or Covid-19.


----------



## telracs

i stayed in all late last weekend and early this week, but took advantage of the break in the heat yesterday to explore a new super market. should have been a simple outing, a straight one mile walk each way (literally straight, left out of my apartment building walk one mile, make a right turn and be there).  each block along my way was about 1/5 of a mile, but what i forgot is that each block is up or down hill, with no level stretches.  and i left at noon, so no shadows... 

today is too hot to even think about going out and it looks like thunderstorms.  tomorrow i plan on going out to pick some prescriptions, and maybe some vegan malaysian curry.

mlewis- i switched to a US passport card for my ID since i don't want to deal with NYS...


----------



## Annalog

Good afternoon from Arizona. 

A very belated Happy Birthday, mlewis! 

I hope everyone is staying safe from the weather, COVID-19, and everything else.

Last week I finished my sister's birthday gift and delivered it early. 

On Saturday, I drove to Tucson with my race gear and met my daughter at the hotel where we would be spending the night and returning post race to shower and change before checking out. The Run With the Roosters race was great! I believe that this was the first in person race in Arizona in 5 months. Everyone followed the safety precautions. We waited by our cars until a few minutes before our starting wave of 12 people was to be called. I was impressed by the sight of all but the first 12 runners and the 12 of the second and third waves standing by their cars facing the sunrise and the flag while the national anthem was played. My daughter and I were in wave 14 out of 16. Everyone wore masks while we were in the parking lot. People could take off their masks while running on the road where they were to maintain at least 12 feet distance except while passing, when the distance needed to be at least 6 feet. Masks were to be put back on when entering the parking area for the end of the race and crossing the finish line. I was masked except when drinking water or consuming race fuel. I changed to a clean dry fabric mask about every mile or so. I started with my IceSkullz on my head filled with ice. The last of the ice melted a little after the 3 mile marker. By the time I crossed the finish line, the next to last runner to do so, I had 3 masks and my empty hand held water bottle hanging from my waist pack belt. After we crossed the finish line we were handed our race shirt, bottle of water, breakfast burrito and went back to our cars. Our race times were texted to our phones and the awards ceremony was done via Facebook live video. I  took second place in my category,  Women between 65 and 69, because there were only two of us! The person who finished after me won a first place in her category,  Women 75+. It was nice to be able to watch the Rooster cheer her on by running an appropriate distance behind and to the side of her. The race photos seemed to have a higher percentage of people smiling, beaming, or grinning at the camera. Everyone Runs has also been approved for a live race in September.  I have registered for that one as well.<3

DH and I are driving home after another trip to north eastern Arizona for handling family matters. Hopefully only a few more trips will be needed.

I hope your days are wonderful. Have fun safely and be excellent to each other.


----------



## mlewis78

Thank you, Annalog.

Telracs, I still have a good U.S. passport. It is valid until some time in 2022. I used it when I picked up the camera I ordered online at B&H Photo. The man struggled with it and asked me if I had something smaller, so I pulled out my driver's license. I guess they scanned it.

We had a thunderstorm tonight about 8pm. I got back from picking up laundry 15 minutes before it started. I saw so many people eating outside at restaurants on 10th Avenue and it was evident that the storm was brewing. It was very hot and humid but quite breezy on my way home. More heat and humidity is predicted for Friday.


----------



## loonlover

Good morning.

Although we received between 3 and 4 inches of rain yesterday, the worst part of the tropical storm did not affect us. Not nearly as much wind as had been predicted in our area so we only have a small amount of debris to clear from the yard. One fair sized limb fell from the top of one tree in the middle of the yard, but the rest of it are small clumps of leaves. The power went off for about 30 seconds one time, just long enough that clocks and devices had to be reset. Others to the south of us were not so lucky. Haven't seen a report yet of how many are without power this morning.

II works 3-11 today - skies should be clear by the time he heads to work. I'll find something to keep myself busy this afternoon. Sometimes the hardest thing for me is to decide exactly what I want to accomplish.

Hope your day goes well. Stay safe.


----------



## Andra

Happy Friday! It is already in the low 80s here and is supposed to get up to 103.
We made it through our meetings. We kind of shot ourselves in the foot though - I was hoping to hire out the next one, but the Commissioners were pleased enough that we get to do it again next time...
The storms did not have any effect on us here. Marco fizzled out and Laura turned enough to mostly go into Louisiana.  There are parts of East Texas under water, including state parks and wildlife management areas.
I am glad you are all well.
Stay safe!


----------



## loonlover

Good morning.

An expected high of 97 today with a heat advisory in effect. 

Banana-blueberry muffins for breakfast this morning (made yesterday afternoon). Otherwise, we'll just have to see what the day brings.

Stay safe.


----------



## mlewis78

This afternoon on NY1 (TV) they kept saying that we would get a lot of rain on and off from the tropical storm (Laura, I think), but we never had any. I felt lucky to get out to Whole Foods early in the evening and get back while the sun was still shining. I went out again to walk near the Hudson River. It gets dark earlier now and the sun set at about 7:35. It was getting dark, but there were a lot of people. I just went down for a few minutes to look at the water and came out at 68th street where I went in.

I went back to Pinkberry for a frozen yogurt. I got a free birthday one last Saturday. They told me I still had a birthday bonus, I told them I got it last week and they told me I still have one, so I got a medium pomegranate, no toppings. I got home at 9pm and it never rained.

I realized a few days ago that I have misplaced my umbrella. Lost it somewhere in here when I did all the bagging of everything in plastic two weeks ago. I keep it on a hook near the door. I looked at other hooks and other places but can't find it. It was a nice one that I bought in Salt Lake City a year ago. I have to remember to buy another one (then I will find it).

Hope you enjoy Sunday.


----------



## loonlover

Good morning.

Thunderstorms in the forecast for the next 5 days. I'll believe it when I see it, although we did have a couple rumble through yesterday. Today's best time is around noon. 

I'm sure the yard will need to be mowed as soon as it dries out enough, but don't think that is a possibility today. Not sure what we'll get up to today, but I doubt that it will be too strenuous.

Have a peaceful Sunday. Stay safe.


----------



## telracs

i got up early (for me...) to pick up an RX and do some grocery shopping.  BUT..... when i got to the pharmacy, the RX that i was told was sent in 2 weeks ago wasn't, and my old RX was cancelled, so i can't refill.... and when i got home and e-mailed the new MD, i got an out of office message.  

but i did go grocery shopping and got a nice chicken and some other stuff.  and my amazon order came today, so my hint water is here.


----------



## mlewis78

We had beautiful weather on Sunday, but I did not get outside. Had trouble getting to sleep, so I turned on the light and read this morning. Had to sleep quite late to get my needed sleep. I used the exercise bike for 34 minutes. Didn't feel too well later. Going to bed shortly. 

I have an appointment with internist for annual this Wednesday.

I watched part of a documentary about Frank Sinatra on Netflix. Didn't know there was more than one episode (2 hours each ep) until the 2nd episode came on. I had watched the first hour of E1 the night before. Saving E2 for another time. I watched an Inspector Lynley episode but didn't quite finish, so I have that for another day.

Hope you are all well and enjoy Monday. I love Mondays since retirement!


----------



## sebaz87

good morning from finland.

Lähetetty minun SM-G960F laitteesta Tapatalkilla


----------



## Annalog

Good afternoon from southern Arizona. All is well here but life has gotten too busy to post frequently. Also, we are having issues with our internet and I am rebooting our router frequently. I will probably phone CenturyLink Wednesday. 

DH and I are headed to northeast Arizona again today for a short trip helping family.

I hope your days are wonderful. Have fun safely and be excellent to each other.


----------



## loonlover

Good morning.

Prescriptions were ready at the pharmacy plus a couple of other errands in the same direction so I left the house a little before 8 AM. Didn't make it home before the heavy thunderstorms hit, but got back in the car at the last stop just as it was starting to rain. Drove home at a slower speed than normal on the back roads instead of taking the interstate. Got pretty damp on the dash to the house, but at least I was home. I'd say at least 3/4 inch fell already with more coming. The thunder is getting louder again and the skies have darkened again. I anticipate more heavy rainfall any moment.

II working 11-7 tonight. Looks like he'll be going to and from work between storms tonight as they are in the forecast for the next 3 days.

Nothing else I have to get done today except feed us. Glad to get the errands run, but don't really like getting out that early, especially on a Monday. I'm with mlewis, Mondays aren't bad since retirement.

Hope you have a good day. Stay safe.


----------



## Andra

Happy Monday!
It's hot.
I got some wonderful news today.  A good friend of mine who retired last year is coming back to work for a while as a contractor.  She does purchasing and we have been hurting since she left.  So maybe now they will be able to get caught up.  (State purchasing rules are very complicated and sometimes rather silly.)  Of course I won't see her since we are all teleworking, but we can chat more easily.
We got new hardware to hang the hammocks.  Of course, now we have to wait a while for it to cool off enough to be pleasant outside...  But at least we have what we need.
Stay safe.


----------



## Annalog

sebaz87 said:


> good morning from finland.
> 
> Lähetetty minun SM-G960F laitteesta Tapatalkilla


Welcome and Good Morning!


----------



## Annalog

A very early good morning from northeastern Arizona. The skies are mostly clear and I can see the stars. 

DH and I are helping get some property ready to sell for a relative who cannot travel. Due to road closures it now takes us over 4 hours, one way, to get here. Therefore, instead of our usual drive up and then stop at our daughter's house on the way back home to spend the night before finishing the drive the next morning, we figured that we would get more accomplished by sleeping in the car on the property. 

Our daughter was a bit skeptical of our plan. "Mom and Dad, you are no longer 19. Wouldn't you be much more comfortable in a hotel, or even a nearby campground?" Well, both DH and I figured that it would be fun to see if we could make it work. Besides, it would be much cheaper and we would have more time to get stuff done.

Fortunately, we decided to take both vehicles, DH's pick-up truck for transporting stuff and my Prius for trips to the local town and for sleeping in. We figured that we could probably both fit in the back of the Prius with the back seats folded down. If that didn't work, because DH is taller than I am, then DH could recline in the front passenger seat. Well, DH is too tall to fit in the back and the dashboard has a blinking red light when the car is off. So, he is sleeping in the cab of his truck and I am in the back of the Prius. We went to sleep not long after sunset. I woke up a bit after midnight and spent some time admiring the stars and the moon. Then I decided that this would be a fun time to post. 

I am going back to sleep. I am sure that the sun will wake me up so that I can get an early start pulling more weeds and doing more cleanup before we leave here this afternoon. DH will be taking stuff to Tucson in the truck while I will be headed to our daughter's house to deliver a monitor stand DH made and also check out the patterns for the Journey to Nebula  sew-a-long that my daughter and I are both doing. The first video is being released later today but I won't be cutting fabric until I get back home tomorrow. 

Update: Just woke up to bright pre-dawn sky. The sun will rise behind a group of pinyon on the hill.  I like watching sunrise but, as a night owl, I don't do it often. 

I hope your days are wonderful. Have fun safely and be excellent to each other.


----------



## loonlover

Good morning.

Thunder in the area although the weather widgets say rain not expected until later in the morning. We have the potential for thunderstorms for the next 3 days with a flash flood watch in effect until sometime Thursday. 

II's relief was to be late this morning. Don't really know exactly when he'll get home. I do know he will sleep most of the day as he works again tonight.

I'm headed to Trader Joe's shortly. Maybe I'll make it between storms. Otherwise, a day spent being quiet with maybe a load or two of laundry to be done.

Hope you have a good day. Stay safe.


----------



## loonlover

Good morning.

Flash flood watch still in effect until tomorrow. Thunderstorms likely today with the possibility of another inch and a quarter of rain or so. There is hope that some of this will not occur. It was supposed to storm overnight but I haven't seen any evidence that it did.

I awoke way too early this morning. Counting on the coffee to make me a little more alert.

Definitely getting a little lonely in this corner. 

Have a good day. Stay safe.


----------



## crebel

Morning.  I'm still in an almost daily funk and don't really see it changing anytime soon, but I'll try to check in a little more often.  

LL, this corner is getting a little lonely!  I still read this thread every day even if I don't post and there are definitely some missing "regulars".

Stay safe, be well.


----------



## mlewis78

Good morning.

I went to internist/annual physical doctor appointment Wednesday afternoon. I'm pretty good except for having gained 20 pounds since late March. The scale there weighs heavy! I should not have told her what has happened with my brother over the past year, because she focused in on his having clots in November. This was after he had stage 4 bladder cancer and he'd stopped taking X anticoagulant the summer when he thought his cancer symptoms were side effects. He told me the clots were from the cancer (and it is a frequent risk after cancer). My doctor is also an oncologist. So then I told her "he always drank too much, seriously!" and my other brother who died in 2016 did too. I told her I was more concerned about whether I would take after my mother who'd had dementia in her last 8 years. Maybe it's because they don't have a medical prevention for that while they have drugs for heart and artery problems.

Her office is on Broadway almost to 74th Street, and there is Fairway, so I made an unplanned visit there. They had out front with the produce bags of peanuts in the shell for baseball games. I bought the New York Mets ones. They also had the Yankees. I shlepped two shopping bags on my shoulders to walk home. Later I went out again to buy wine and headed over to Amish Market and just to get more steps in to Broadway. My phone has a total of 4.7 miles for the day.

Tom Seaver died! Wouldn't mean much unless you grew up with the Mets. I started watching them in 1968 and he was a rookie in '67. Our Mets channel (SNY) had commentary about it for a few hours with phone calls to Mets from that era and baseball announcers who had worked with him. He made the Hall of Fame in 1992. Mets traded him away in 1977 (?).

It is becoming more humid but high temp was 79. Sweaty day for me.

Health clubs in NYC started opening Wednesday. Mine hasn't announced a date yet, but the pool cannot open (no classes either). This is beginning to look like it will go on forever, and I will have to keep using my Lifecycle and take long walks. Two evenings this week I managed to do both cycling and walking. Tuesday evening I was in Riverside Park South just as it got dark. The pier is amazing then. When you get to the end you can look back and the water movement is very cool. I couldn't take any pics though. Phone was full and I need to learn more about using my new Nikon. There are some exits from that park that do not seem at all safe to me after dark, so I stick with the W. 68th Street ramp or stairs. Lots of people were leaving when I was. I didn't stay in there for long.

Hope you all are well for Thursday.


----------



## loonlover

Good morning.

We were lucky yesterday to not get the amount of rain predicted. When the ground is as saturated as it is right now, we worry about shallow rooted trees falling over and taking the power lines down with them. Still a possibility of isolated thunderstorms today and tonight, but not much accumulation. At least sunshine is in the forecast for the weekend.

II working 3-11 today. I have a couple of projects in mind while he is gone. I need to get inside stuff done today as I will really need to mow as soon as it dries out enough.

I ventured out yesterday to bring lunch home, then we did homemade pizza for supper. Chicken pot pie soup (cooked in the slow cooker yesterday) for lunch so food prep should be at a minimum today.

Hope your day goes well. Stay safe.


----------



## crebel

Good morning.

mlewis, Tom Seaver was a legend no matter which team you cheer for, RIP.  I particularly like the story I've heard of when he was traded to the Red Sox and the catcher asked him about going over the signs before the first game he was pitching.  Paraphrased, but Tom Terrific told him, "No signs.  You hold up your glove and catch whatever pitch I throw."

Everyone be safe, stay well.


----------



## Andra

I'm in a funk this week.  Yesterday would have been Daddy's 75th birthday and that has knocked me down.
Glad to hear everyone is well.


----------



## mlewis78

crebel said:


> Good morning.
> 
> mlewis, Tom Seaver was a legend no matter which team you cheer for, RIP. I particularly like the story I've heard of when he was traded to the Red Sox and the catcher asked him about going over the signs before the first game he was pitching. Paraphrased, but Tom Terrific told him, "No signs. You hold up your glove and catch whatever pitch I throw."
> 
> Everyone be safe, stay well.


Good one, Crebel. Thanks.


----------



## telracs

i'm actually old enough and enough of a Mets fan to remember Seaver during his second stint as a Met. for all i know (memory is not great), i might have even seen him pitch.  

tuesday i used my outback GC and ordered on line and hiked there.  it's about 2 miles each way, and annoyingly hilly.  but i bought 2 steaks and a baked potato and a sweet potato and soup, so i have enough food for a few days.  

yesterday i went to the pharmacy to pick up my prescription.  i was going to walk to the grocery store after that, but the pharmacy had water on sale, and i had my backpack so i could carry it home, so i just got that and TP there.  i was going to go out today, but it's too hot and humid. 

so instead, i started reading the Lord of the Rings.  Kindle says it should take me 25 hours....


----------



## mlewis78

I dropped off laundry Thursday evening. What an exciting life! I brought the cart home and went out again to get some things at Rite Aid on 8th Avenue. Just now I saw two photos posted from a friend who lives on 8th near 55th Street of protest march about 9pm. I was there an hour earlier. It started raining when I went out the 2nd time. I've lost my umbrella (I think when I had to do prep for the exterminator's bedbug prevention 8/15), so I bought a new one at Rite Aid. It's very small though, so I should buy a larger one.

After I got home again, I used the exercise bike. Didn't finish in time to play flute (don't want o bother neighbors late). i was reading Hilary Mantel's Mirror & the Light and listening to the Wolf Hall soundtrack while using the bike.

Hope everyone is well and enjoys Friday.


----------



## Annalog

Good morning from southern Arizona. 

Yes, this corner is a bit lonely. I hope that those who are not currently posting are safe and well. 

Tuesday morning, after watching sunrise, I got out of the car, used the restroom in the trailer, and started pulling more weeds while DH kept sleeping in the cab of the truck. After he woke up, I drove to the nearby town to buy breakfast and get supplies (a couple plastic totes and more gallons of water for flushing the toilet in the trailer). I ate my breakfast while in town and picked up food for DH on the way back. It started raining as I was driving back. While DH ate, I finished packing the last of the personal stuff in the totes and put them in my car. After DH ate, we loaded some heavy stuff in the truck and some more stuff in my car. The light rain had stopped but the clouds were looking worse. Someone came by and made an offer on the trailer which we accepted but will need to return to complete when we have the title with us and he has the cash.  We left a little after noon with DH headed to Tucson to drop some stuff off before heading home and me headed to our daughter's house to shower, visit, and spend the night. Wednesday morning I headed to Tucson to drop off other stuff before heading home.

Just before leaving the lot on Tuesday, I was bitten by what was probably red ants as they were active during the rain. I have three bites on the front of my right hip that were very painful and swelled quickly. I headed to the Safeway in the town closest to the lot and bought CamphoPhenique and Benadryl Gel to put on the bites. That helped a lot on the drive! I reapplied as necessary. At its worst the inflammation and swelling area was the size of my hand with the fingers spread. Now the swelling is gone and the inflamed area is about the size of my palm. I only had local reactions, not systemic ones. I only needed the CamphoPhenique the first day and I hope today is the last day for the Benadryl Gel. This has been typical for when I get red ant bites. Now I have the CamphoPhenique and Benadryl Gel in the overnight bag with my meds instead of just in the medicine cabinet.

Tuesday afternoon and Wednesday, messages and phone calls with the realtor and us occurred. A potential buyer had made an offer on the lot Tuesday afternoon that we had to respond to by Wednesday afternoon. (DH has POA for his relative.) It was an extremely low offer and we rejected it but I had to get home in time to help DH with the printing, scanning, and transmission of the rejection paperwork. Laundry and more text messages and phone calls transpired. I got to spend some time in the garden and my craft room.  

Thursday was more of the same: laundry, phone and text messages, garden, crafts. We also did some packing for another trip to northeastern Arizona again today, this time with the title for the trailer. Today we are just taking my car and I will be driving. We should only be at the lot for less than an hour before leaving to visit with our daughter and spend the night before driving home tomorrow. 

I did pack a craft project to work on this evening at my daughter's house since it is part of a sew-a-long that she asked if I wanted to do with her and a few thousand other people around the world.  The Journey to Nebula officially started on Tuesday with the Seaside table runner.) I expect that we will have fun laying out pieces of fabric in various arrangements to choose which will work best. I am also taking some material from my stash that my oldest granddaughter would like. I think that it will be for some masks and she didn't say how much she wanted. (Organizing my fabric stash on bookcase shelves and then having photos on my phone has been so very convenient.  )

I hope your days are wonderful. Have fun safely and be excellent to each other.


----------



## crebel

Good morning.  Another day with no specific plans, but weather should be lovely and no rain in the forecast before next Tuesday.  I may ask MIL to take me to the grocery store so I can pick up some fresh fruit and veggies myself.

Everyone stay safe, be well.


----------



## loonlover

Good morning.

mlewis, boring is fine with me right now, although I really would like to feel comfortable traveling a bit or at least make some plans for travel. 

A high of 85, the possibility of isolated thunderstorms this afternoon, and overnight lows in the 60s for the next few days. It might be September, after all.

News on Covid-19 continues to be depressing but I find it impossible to totally ignore. I prefer to make bread when it isn't quite as humid as it has been. Making some today or tomorrow might be therapeutic. Not sure what we'll get up to today. II is off, then works 11-7 tomorrow and Monday. That schedule makes it hard to do anything major around the house. I think I'd rather he had been scheduled to work 2 nights in a row over the weekend.

I will say this week has flown. It doesn't seem like it could be Friday already. Hope your day is a good one and you have a little something planned for the 3-day weekend. Stay safe.


----------



## Andra

Happy Friday! It is 73 and rainy here today. It is a nice change to have some cooler weather again. I am enjoying the rain since I don't have to drive in it.
Have a great day. Stay safe.


----------



## Jane917

I enjoy reading your posts every morning and learning how people are coping with all this strangeness in the rest of the country. It shows how resilient we can be. I have lived in the west all my life, and hearing about everyday NYC living is entertaining. Visiting NYC is on my bucket list (it is a long list). For now I am not even visiting our beautiful Oregon and Washington beaches that are only an hour away. However, I manage to get out everyday, even if only to take a drive. I have kids and grandkids 30 minutes away, but we rarely visit, and only in the backyard with social distancing. The grandkids have started school (K, 1st, 2nd grades), but are in learning pods at home with hired teaching assistants, who are all not employed with the school district due to remote teaching. I feel very fortunate that they all have their devices, good internet connection, and are very smart kids. If they skip the whole year of school, they will still do well. As a former educator, I know this is not true of all families, perhaps most families. 

Stay healthy, stay safe, and if you are in the west/SW, stay COOL! I talked to a friend in Sacramento today who expects the temps to rise to 113 this weekend......and the skies are still smokey due to all the fires.  Jane


----------



## mlewis78

Good morning. 

Hi Jane. One of two trips that I was going to make this year was to Portland, OR to visit a friend from high school. She was in Tucson for many years and moved up there about two years ago. The other trip was going to be the flute convention in Dallas. Next year it will be in Washington, DC.

Instead of picking up laundry, I took a walk in Riverside Park South. Got there just at the time of sunset (7:22) and there was a nice pink sky. Took some photos with the phone. There is a pier that goes out into the river that lines up with 70th St. I walked out there after dark (lighted and enough people around). I do not know how long the pier is but it seems like it's about 1/4th of the way to New Jersey. I observed the outdoor tables and people on West 72nd Street after I left the park.

Earlier I used the indoor bike and later i played my flute. Had the Mets game on for a few minutes. 

Although it has been quiet here, I think this is the most consistent ongoing thread on kboards. On second thought, maybe not. "Change one word" is busier, but of the ones I follow it has always been here for me.

Hope everyone is well.


----------



## loonlover

Good morning.

67 degrees with an expected high of 87 and some sunshine. Probably not enough to dry out the yard enough for mowing, though. Maybe by tomorrow.

Tweaked the seeded bread recipe a bit more yesterday. Much closer to what I was wanting in consistency. The first two tries resulted in slices that fell apart in the middle when you spread butter or mayo on them. I changed the wheat and white flours to be equal amounts and that seems to have worked. I don't mind soft bread, but I do prefer it staying in one piece as I eat it. Guess I might continue to make bread a little more often. I do plan to throw in a loaf of white bread on occasion, also.

II working 11-7 tonight so there won't be much activity around here. Food will be some of those items I froze for future use. Now to decide on what we're eating tomorrow. I think I have too many choices. 

Hope your weekend is going well. Stay safe.


----------



## Jane917

mlewis78, I do hope you get to visit Portland some day. All the reports you read about Portland being a mess right now are not really true. The protests are in about  4 block area downtown. I would not venture downtown right now, but the rest of the area is peaceful and beautiful. We live about 20 miles from downtown Portland and our kids live another 10 miles south of downtown. There is no disruption to their lives, other than COVID. 

loonlover, I am also a bread baker, but have eased up in the hot weather. In recent years I have resorted to No Knead Bread because it is pretty idiot proof. However, I started making bread back in the 70s and moved on with Tassajara bread (even grinding our own wheat). We lived in Montana at the time, so sourcing whole wheat grains was not an issue. 

Have a good weekend all, and stay safe. We usually have large family gatherings, sometimes out of town, on Labor Day weekend, but that is a moot point this year.


----------



## crebel

Good afternoon! Last load of laundry is in the dryer and pork tenderloin chops are thawing to grill this evening while having our weekly cribbage games with MIL.

I did get to the store yesterday, in and out in 15 minutes with no shopping expect down the produce aisle which ends at the specialty cheese case. Exciting stuff -- 2 onions, 2 cucumbers, 2 zucchini, 2 avocados, 1 yellow squash, a bag of baby spinach, 2 pears, a bag of grapes, already cut watermelon, fresh mushrooms, and corn on the cob, so I also picked up cohita cheese to make street corn.

I'm not sure why right now, but the pickings were slim in the produce - no asparagus, tomatoes, or lettuce of any kind (except the spinach). No garlic except minced jarred . There was only one choice of apples, no melon besides the watermelon, peaches were gone, no oranges, etc. Maybe the truck did not come in, I didn't ask, just got what was available and high-tailed it out of there.

Our daughter, who is the athletic director at a Division 3 school in the midwest is in home quarantine until September 15th. Her test came back negative, but her whole staff along with the men's soccer team and women's volleyball team had to go into quarantine after contact with several students who tested positive and came in _before_ getting their school-given-and-required test results. Sigh ...

For months in setting up protocols, she tried to get administrators to require test results before letting students move into dorms, but she was overruled. They didn't even make it to the first day of classes before quarantine. At least she and the now-quarantined students are already set up and prepared to teach and receive instructions via Zoom.

Stay as safe as you can, be well.


----------



## Annalog

Good morning from southern Arizona.

The trip to northeastern Arizona went as expected. We arrived at our daughter's house in time to eat dinner and visit. My granddaughter had wanted the fabric for masks so I left 1/3 yard of each one which will be enough for 8 mask fronts.

Our cats were happy to see us when we got back home yesterday afternoon. Dusty got caught up with petting, and Sylvester ate his canned cat food eagerly. Fixing his canned food was my first activity after entering the house. Sylvester deliberately ate dry cat food while watching me prepare his canned food. I am not sure exactly what he was trying to tell me. "I survived eating this dry stuff." "Can you hurry? I waited for you but I'm still starving!" "I will believe that you fixing the good food for me only when you place it in my regular eating area." "I am not letting you out of my sight until real food is placed in front of me!" Later in the day, Sylvester napped with DH in his recliner. That was unusual for Sylvester as he usually prefers to nap on his cat tree or on an empty chair.

I worked in my craft room a bit but was tired from all the driving and went to bed early.

Laundry, gardening, mask making, and other crafting is on today's agenda.

I hope your days are wonderful. Have fun safely and be excellent to each other.


----------



## loonlover

Good morning.

A very pleasant morning at 67 degrees, but it is supposed to be in the 90s this afternoon.

II going to try to sleep for a few hours this morning, then he'll stay up until around 3 AM as he works 11-7 again tomorrow. I'd still rather he have worked 2 nights in a row, although I imagine the guy who made up the schedule thought he was doing him a favor by giving him a day in between. 

Crebel, I have noticed the produce stock at the different stores varies from trip to trip, even if I am there on the same day of the week. I assume that the stores may be having to vary their sources more than has been normal in the past. And sorry to hear about your daughter's quarantine. I know a lot of the places seeing a rise in cases here in Arkansas are the college towns.

Jane, I'm not sure I would ever go to the work of grinding my own grain, but I can see the appeal. I began baking bread in my teens with assistance from my father and both grandmothers. I still use one of the big crockery bowls that was a wedding present to my grandmother in 1915. Do wish I could find a recipe for cracked wheat bread like that we bought in Canada when we lived there. Still the best whole grain bread I remember eating.

I have no plans for the day other than being lazy, reading the papers, and doing the usual cooking.

Do enjoy the day. Stay safe.


----------



## crebel

Good morning.  I was up before sunrise and am on my 2nd pot of tea already, but still not feeling very awake.  There may be an early nap in my future.

DH and MIL are on the golf course this morning.  When they return, and before it gets too warm, we will be out painting newly replaced wood in our walk-way on the front of the house.  Nothing else planned after we are done with that, every person for themselves with leftover food, no cooking.

Tomorrow the 3 of us will have an extra cribbage games day.  Ribs, potato salad, spinach salad, and watermelon will be the Labor Day menu.  After last night's meal and cribbage we enjoyed grilled pears which I had marinated in a butter/cinnamon jelly mixture, then sliced and drizzled with salted caramel sauce.  That was a new experiment which was delicious, easy, and will be made again.

LL, yes, most college towns are huge hot spots right now.  I do feel blessed that both of our adult children have tested negative after close contact with positive testers.  A couple of weeks quarantine for each of them is a small price to pay for safety and avoiding more spread.  I am also thankful they are each able/were able to work from home during their quarantines.

Everyone stay safe, wear a mask in public, keep washing your hands often, and be well.


----------



## Jane917

loonlover, I use my grandmother's crockery bowl when making bread also. Grinding wheat is an easy task when you have the right grinder. We had a Retsel grinder in our basement and ground wheat once/week. We bought 50 pound bags of wheat from Great Harvest. 

Since we are unable to travel or be with our family this weekend, we have overplanned our eating at home. Last night was King Crab Legs. Tonight will be more moderate, but I have started some baked beans. I am a real fan of Rancho Gordo beans, and belong to their bean club. I get four shipments of 6 different beans/year, and they quickly stack up in the pantry if I don't keep making beans. I will never buy canned beans again. Today my beans are cooking in the Instant Pot, then they will get mixed with all the goodies and go in the oven for several hours. I have also made potato salad and bean salad for the weekend. Our weekly CSA box makes me plan ahead so I don't have a ton of produce still in the refrigerator when the next one arrives. 

One of the excitements for the week was getting a new table for my sewing machine. I got a new machine 4 years ago (a Bernina 770 for those of you who know machines) and it weighs 42 pounds. My previous machine, also a Bernina (bought in 1992), weighs 21 pounds. I was using the same table, which was substantial, but really not up to the weight. Home Depot has a great Husky work table that fits my requirements, which include height adjustable. I am still tweaking with it getting it to that perfect point, but I feel assured it will not collapse on me.


----------



## telracs

i'm on a very weird wake/sleep pattern.  i'm up at 3 or 4 am and getting to bed around.... now.....

then up again at 2 for a while. 

sigh....


----------



## crebel

Good morning.  There are wild changes predicted for our weather today.  Temperatures are expected to only rise to the 70s before starting to drop this evening and rain coming for the next 7 days with temperatures not getting out of the 50s.  So, Fall is falling overnight??

I personally am pleased with cooler temperatures and the rain is much needed over most of drought-stricken Iowa.  However, we have not finished the outside painting of our front walkway and deck.  That is definitely a problem for now, but I'm sure weather will have at least one more warm up and dry spell before winter so we can get that done.

Everyone stay safe, be well, enjoy any personal and distanced holiday plans you may have.


----------



## loonlover

Good morning.

Last week's forecasts was for some cooler temps by tomorrow, but the cold front apparently isn't coming our direction after all. We'll still be in the 90s most of the week with lows hovering around the upper 60s or lower 70s. I really was looking forward to some early morning temps in the 50s.

Mowing has to be on my agenda today. Lunch will be breakfast as II will be sleeping until 11 or so. Supper will come out of the slow cooker so it should still be an easy day food wise.

Hope you have a pleasant day. Stay safe.


----------



## Andra

Good morning. It is 75 and sunny right now. My plans to sleep in were foiled by a little doggie...
We were supposed to be getting cold weather tomorrow, but now the forecast says lows will only be high 60s - darn. 
We have been doing household cleaning this weekend. We have decided to have someone come out and give us an estimate for replacing some of the carpet downstairs. Of all the little mistakes we made when the house was built, going with carpet turned out to be a very bad idea. I doubt I will end up with real wood - too expensive and hard to care for. But my friend Rose has ceramic tile that looks like woid planks. I think that might be nice. We'll have to see what kind of estimates we get.
Nothing special on the agenda today except DH fixing fajitas on the grill.
Enjoy your day. Stay safe.


----------



## Annalog

Good morning from southern Arizona. It is currently a sunny 72°F and headed to 101°F with a low of 68°F tonight.

Last night I finished the cutting of material scheduled for week 1 of the Journey2Nebula sew along that I joined with my daughter. The material for two Seaside table runners is now in a project tray waiting for Tuesday and the next video.

On the agenda for today is making some requested Halloween themed masks from material in my stash, continuing quilting practice on a dog blanket, cleaning my sewing machine, putting in a fresh needle, choosing thread for the Seaside sewing project, continuing sewing/craft room organization, working in the garden, and any household chores that are absolutely necessary. Those last two items are intended to get me moving and out of the craft room for at least part of today.  

On the agenda for tomorrow is delivering the masks, DH and I getting our flu shots, watching the video for week 2, and me spending as much time as possible in the craft room sewing on my first sew along.   I am excited to be working on my first purchased quilt pattern. 

I hope your days are wonderful. Have fun safely and be excellent to each other.


----------



## LiveWell-Amy

It's very hot in CA and we have another hot day tomorrow before it cools down to under 100F.


----------



## mlewis78

We had a nice holiday weekend for the weather. Now it is becoming more humid, but I still have the AC unit off. I took a walk again in Riverside Park South and up into the actual Riverside Park (above 72nd St.) to 80th and back. I was going to take my new Nikon (bought late June), but the battery needed charging.

On the way home I saw a phone booth (West End Ave. at 66th St.) and took a photo. The phone booth is between a mailbox and a bus stop shelter. I don't see those very often now.

https://www.facebook.com/photo?fbid=10224163498501185&set=a.1070980780747

Hope you all have a good and safe Tuesday.


----------



## crebel

Good morning.  It is 54 degrees (also expected high for the day) and a thunderstorm is happening.  We received a couple of inches of rain overnight, starting around 9 p.m. yesterday. I'm am working really hard to convince my husband and MIL we do NOT need to turn on the heat yet ...

We did get out not long after I typed yesterday's good morning and finished the painting in the walkway, so at least that job got done in time.  YAY!

RIP to another baseball legend, Lou Brock. I have multiple Cardinal's #20 jersey and t-shirts in my closet.  

Everyone stay safe, be well.  Welcome, LiveWell-Amy.


----------



## loonlover

Good morning.

It was 70 when I got up this morning. Now it is 81 degrees and heading to 91 with 69% humidity. No rain in the forecast for the next 10 days and they are saying lows in the 60s by next week. Not convinced since last week the forecast was for lows in the 50s by the end of this week.

Mowing was accomplished yesterday in a fairly short time. But it did make me want to get out and rake. But, it will be December before I find out if the allergy shots are effective and whether I will ever be able to dig/play in the dirt again. I feel safe mowing because it's not hands on, I wear calf high boots with the pant legs tucked in, and am ever watchful for ant hills. I do feel like the crazy old woman in the neighborhood in her costume at times, especially during the hot months.

Made a run to Fresh Market while II slept this morning. We do go through a lot of chicken breasts and I like taking advantage of their weekly special. Allergy shot and lunch from somewhere after he sleeps 3-4 hours.

Enjoy your day. Stay safe.


----------



## Andra

Good morning.  We started at 75 and are heading to the mid-80s with rain this afternoon.  Feels like a Monday for some reason...

After dropping Ginger off at daycare this morning I had to pick up DH from the dealership.  He needed to leave his truck for an oil change and state inspection and didn't want to sit there all morning.  We'll go get the truck before picking Ginger up after work.

Have a great week and stay safe.


----------



## telracs

afternoon.

i seem to be cycling into a pretty down/apathetic mood and just don't want to do anything but make my 1 dollar per day swagbucks and sleep...

so i am going to force myself to get off line and go for a walk.  it's 80 degrees, but i want to head down towards the water and this time i'll take my kindle and read for a bit, i think.


----------



## loonlover

telracs, I hope your venture outside was a good one.

Good morning.

Another day in the 90s with a few periods of cloudiness. No rain predicted.

Nothing specific in the plans other than a trip to the post office. II wants to send some straps he made for keeping masks from pulling on the ears so much to our sons. 

We actually got out after supper last night and went for a walk. Finally checked out the new sidewalk. It sure is better than walking in the street as we were doing previously. Hopefully, they will come up with the money to extend it on down the street. It seems like a little thing, but I have seen more people walking by since it was put in.

Hope your day goes well. Stay safe.


----------



## crebel

Good morning.  "Record cold highs" is the oxymoronic phrase local weather forecasters are using for our temperatures. So, the coldest high temperatures for today and yesterday ever recorded in the state.  Rain showers continue, no deluges, much needed by the farmers, with today's temperature hoping to top out at 50.

I'm thinking chicken and noodles sound like perfect comfort food in dreary, cold, wet weather.  After I post this, I will go make egg noodles and get thawed chicken and broth simmering.  If I get ambitious I might start a loaf of bread as well.  I think I posted a couple of months ago about finding a fairly soft white bread recipe that you braid before 2nd rise and top with egg wash and Everything Bagel Seasoning. It would be delicious for sopping up chicken and noodles!

I better get in gear ...  Everyone stay safe, be well.


----------



## Jane917

Our great summer in the Pacific NW has turned to smoke, wind, fire. Both Oregon and Washington have fires all over the state, and we are covered with smoke. As I am sure you are aware, CA is also suffering one of its worst fire seasons. My friends living on the coast are covered in smoke. Usually the winds blow east, but this year they have changed and are blowing west. In Oregon whole counties are being evacuated, and yesterday I had friends who were out rescuing horses so their owners could evacuate the property. In WA a whole town burned to the ground. Some people in my small town have been without power for a few days. We have not even had flickers, but we live in a newer area and the utilities are underground. However, if the transformer goes out we are in the black. My grandkids in Portland have just started school (virtually) and now their internet connection is down. We just sit tight, count our blessings, and do what we can for those less fortunate.


----------



## Andra

Good morning.  79 and rainy in Austin today.
I took an early lunch to get a haircut before our vacation.  So that's good.  But my mood is better because I stopped at the Dairy Queen next to the salon and got a tiny little blizzard - my most favorite flavor, french silk pie.  They can't make them all year because the pie pieces are seasonal.  But they have pumpkin pie blizzard right now, so I can get the french silk - as long as the person in the store knows how to make it.  Yesterday we went through the drive-thru after picking up Ginger and I couldn't convince the lady taking my order that YES, you can make a french silk.  Because I forgot exactly what goes into one.  The manager today said to ask for a brownie supreme and sub the pie pieces for the brownie pieces.  It was so yummy.
(Having said that - I don't know if you know what Dairy Queen is.  It may be a Texas thing.  But it's been a treat for me since I was little.  One of my aunts used to have a Dairy Queen franchise in the little town where my grandma lived.)
I hope you are all well.
Hang in there telracs.  
Stay safe.


----------



## telracs

DQ is most definitely not just a Texas thing, Andra..... (when i lived in the middle of nowheresville in upstate NY, it was the only ice cream place in town, and only open seasonally)

i'm feeling a bit better mentally today, but a bit off physically.

yesterday's walk ended up being a total of 4 miles, a bit more than planned because i always forget where the crossovers for the highway are and so to get to the water i had to go a 1/2 mile or so extra.  but it was worth it, i walked a bit, then sat and read and watched the sun set over staten island, then walked a bit more, sat a bit more, read a bit more, then walked along the pier to see the NYC skyline light up then hiked up the hill home.  

it's cloudy here now, and temps will be hovering around 80 degrees, but i'm thinking of doing another similar walk today and hitting the grocery store for a few things on my way home now that i know it's open until at least 8:30.

rain in the forecast for the next couple of days, which may curtail my walking.


----------



## Annalog

Good morning from southern Arizona. 

Hoping for safety for those impacted and an early end to the fires on the west coast. The smoke from the California fires have covered the skies here, resulting in the sun and moon appearing red. 

DH and I got our flu shots yesterday. We were the first ones to show up for the first of two half hour windows at our local rural Walmart when they have two pharmacists on duty at the same time.  Due to family obligations, we cannot guarantee that we will be available when the Flu Vaccination Fair is scheduled. I believe that this was the first time that I got the extra strength version intended for those of us over 65, when the immune system is supposed to be weakening. As expected, yesterday my arm became sore around the injection site and this morning I am feeling achy. I have a slight headache and sore throat. What I didn't expect is that I have a temperature of 99.4°F, which is 2 degrees above my normal 97.4°F. Also, my overactive immune system seems to be happily attacking all of my joints,  not just the ones in the arm where I had the injection. Other than that, I feel fine but tired. I will be taking it easy today.

Take care and be safe!

I hope your days are wonderful. Have fun safely and be excellent to each other.


----------



## loonlover

Anna, too late for you this year, but the nurses I worked with always recommended taking a dose of Tylenol shortly after getting a flu shot. Don't remember experiencing any effects from the shot after I started following that advice. I also saw them practice what they preached.


----------



## Annalog

loonlover said:


> Anna, too late for you this year, but the nurses I worked with always recommended taking a dose of Tylenol shortly after getting a flu shot. Don't remember experiencing any effects from the shot after I started following that advice. I also saw them practice what they preached.


Thanks! I will remember that for next year!


----------



## mlewis78

Jane, pictures in San Francisco and the Northwest of red and orange skies were all over the news today. How awful. I hope the situation improves.

Heard that there was an earthquake in the Monmouth County, New Jersey area (where my hometown Long Branch is). People on facebook attributed it to more badness of 2020 and asked, "what next, locusts?"

Wednesday afternoon I went for my annual mammogram and semi-annual DEXA test to measure bone density. The radiology place drove me a little nuts two years ago and last year they didn't take my insurance but referred me the same day to a place two blocks away (and I'd been there before). The one that took my insurance was so much calmer and a quick and easy experience. Two years ago at the hectic place, I was called back by letter and I was there for four hours, including waiting time and numerous pictures they took, then an unplanned sonogram and yet more pictures on the mammo machine again!

So I was back at the crazy place Wednesday and the one good thing about going during this crisis is that they couldn't overbook. They were all very nice and tried to do the right things. They were running an hour behind on the mammos, but I passed some of that time getting the DEXA. They only took 4 standard pics on the mammogram. Please don't call me back there!

While I was waiting I tried to read my book but was distracted by all the chatter that I have become unaccustomed to and later I was nodding off. So I stopped reading and looked at facebook until my phone went to 20% charged. I was thinking about what I would eat when I get home, since I'd only been drinking water and used the exercise bike beforehand.

I had a very good chicken sandwich at home. I'd also been thinking about taking a walk by the Hudson, but I never went out again. I did play flute for 40 minutes. 

There is a group on facebook called "Etude of the Week" where we all work on the same etudes/studies and post one recording of the same one each week. I only posted a few times in summer of 2019, but I still work on the same etudes they do and find it motivating. They voted on a new book last week. It's one that I have, but I wasn't sure where it was. Had to go through 3 piles of music to find it Wednesday night. It is pretty easy, so I should start recording again and post. Probably it will be easy until I start recording and then I will discover all the things I didn't quite get and need to work on. These etudes are by Drouet (French). My book is so old. I bought it in college, around 1970-72. At the time, I was sick of working on Andersen etudes and told my teacher I wanted to work on Drouet. I think he made me do both Drouet and more Andersen. In those days, the French publisher Leduc printed on very large pages on very cheap degradable paper. The back cover tonight is partially disintegrating. Leduc editions have always been more expensive than Schirmer, Southern Music and others. Now Leduc prints on standard size, better-quality paper. The prices have quadrupled or quintupled since the old days. Remember when mass-market paperbacks were 35 cents? If not, you are younger than I am.

I got results from last week's blood work on Tuesday. What a relief that despite my overeating and massive weight gain, my A1C level is still normal. Other things are also normal.

I hope everyone stays well and that Thursday brings some good news, for a change.


----------



## crebel

Good morning.  I sure wish we could send some of our cooler, wet weather west to help out with all the fires.  Seeing the destruction on tv is heartbreaking and I pray relief/control comes soon.

I did make bread yesterday and it was delicious along with the homemade chicken and noodles.  Of course we always have chicken and noodles over mashed potatoes, so the meal is a carbohydrate dream/nightmare depending on how you look at it.   

Tonight we will mask up and go to watch granddaughter's softball game from a distance if it does not get rained out.

Everyone stay as safe as you can, be well.


----------



## loonlover

Good morning.

Thinking about all those affected by the fires. Can't imagine what the air must be like.

Another day of mostly sunny skies with temps in the 90s here. Not going to complain.

I don't think we have anywhere to go today. Always subject to change, though. 

Stay safe.


----------



## Andra

loonlover said:


> Anna, too late for you this year, but the nurses I worked with always recommended taking a dose of Tylenol shortly after getting a flu shot. Don't remember experiencing any effects from the shot after I started following that advice. I also saw them practice what they preached.


We have not gotten our flu shots yet this year, so hopefully I will remember this advice. Thanks!

Good morning! The weather folks were wrong! It's been abaout 56 since I got up this morning and it is wonderful. It is still pretty damp. I too wish we could send some of the blessed wet over to the fires.
I have some errands to run today, but other than that and work, nothing special is happening here.

mlewis - glad your A1C was good. My mom was very excited that hers was at a good place even after not really paying attention to what she was eating for the last few months.

Stay safe!


----------



## telracs

it's cooler here today, but way too humid.  i wasn't going to go out yesterday, but with rain in the forecast today, i decided to do a brief grocery run with some added steps.  picked up 2 new ice cream brands/flavors, sweet cream caramel brownie from mcconnell's and a cinnamon double dark chocolate from blue marble.

tasted the caramel brownie.  it was way sweet, and it was a salted caramel so i like it but don't love it.  will try the other flavor later.

today i am being a slug and staying home watching guy's grocery games while waiting for texts from my niece about my sister's knee surgery.


----------



## mlewis78

I stayed in today. Slept so late because I went to bed so late.  It's been so humid with some rain. I used the exercise bike 30 minutes and di not turn on the AC until later on after that. Played flute this evening for a while.

Hope everyone is well. I wish we could do something about the fires and bad air on the west coast.


----------



## telracs

my sister was scheduled for surgery at 10 am, but apparently they didn't take her until after 2 PM, so i spent most of my day watching food network and doing my steps around the apartment.  

i enjoyed the cinnamon dark chocolate ice cream and was a bad girl and ate the whole pint.  then i started not feeling well, so i went to bed around 9:30, and found myself up at 3 am....  

so i'm swagbucking for a bit, then going back to bed.  i am planning to go down to the pier around 6 PM to watch the sunset and wait for the Twin Tower lights.


----------



## loonlover

Good morning.

A somber day for multiple reasons this year as we remember the past and are concerned about the future.

Warm weather continuing here with an expected high of 90.

II working 3-11 tonight so I plan on spending some time in the kitchen adding to the stash of prepared food in the freezer.

Stay safe.


----------



## crebel

Good morning.  "A somber day for multiple reasons this year as we remember the past and are concerned about the future." What a perfect sentiment, LL, thank you.  

In particular I am holding telracs in my heart today in remembrance of her brother, a first responder lost in NYC on 9-11.

Stay safe, be well.


----------



## mlewis78

I had intended to look out for the two columns of light downtown this evening when I did some errands, but I forgot and then remembered when I saw them on TV later. I took pictures of them after work in 2016 from Wall Street.

Telracs, if you are reading, hope you are well. I did not realize that you lost your brother on that day 19 years ago. I am sorry.

Hope you all are safe and well. Wishing Oregon and northern CA people well. A friend who lives in Portland wore a heavy mask inside yesterday.


----------



## loonlover

Good morning, although it seems a little callous to use that phrase at times with all the ills befalling us humans. 

Going through the normal routines seems a little off. 

Stay safe.


----------



## Tip10

G'Morning from the center of the country. Bit foggy this morning. Praying  hard the "spotty drizzle may occur" in the forecast would turn into moderate rain showers throughout the day but alas fearing that won't be the case. Things are way too dry here and beans and corn need the rain to fill. But this is 2020 so won't likely get any rain till the monsoons hit at harvest time..... 

Be blessed everybody
And remember: Today is a Good Day for a Good Day!


----------



## crebel

It is morning, we're still here, life continues its almost unfathomable twists and turns.

Be well, stay as safe as you can.


----------



## telracs

thanks all for the good wishes.  i was off line most of yesterday.

i walked down to the water.  to be clear, when i say the water, i mean the verrazano narrows strait between brooklyn and staten island.  the belt parkway runs along the narrows, and there is a park on one side of the parkway and a path on the side near the water.  there are ways to cross the highway about every 1/2 mile, so once on the path, you are kind of stuck.  i am at the lower end of the path, but i walk up to a further entrance then walk back down to end up by a pier (google bay ridge ferry for photos) where there was a memorial ceremony last night.  i didn't stay for the whole thing, as it got really cold when the sun went down.


----------



## mlewis78

Telracs, I will look up that area online. I think I have seen pictures of benches near the V-N bridge, but it's been a while.

Talk about twists and turns: I tripped while crossing my street on the way to going to laundromat with cart to pick up laundry. I didn't get there and I called and had it delivered. Last time I tripped and hurt myself was 3 years ago later this month. This could have been much worse than it was. I think the cart must have hit my heel, but it happened so fast that I didn't know what happened. I was face down on the ground, glasses knocked off. Two men helped me up and stayed with me until I got my bearings and my shoe back on. They told me my nose was cut near the top and I was bleeding. I went right back home and cleaned up. Lots of blood. Cut on the nose, bleeding out of the nose (I'm not accustomed to having a bloody nose). Also hit my better knee (the left) and left hand (it's good now), got a scrape near left shoulder. 

I put ice on everything that was affected. Put a band-aid across my nose so that I wouldn't touch it or look at it any more. My eyeglasses have a lot of scratching on them. Looks like lenses have to be replaced. Luckily I have another pair, same progressives prescription in rimless frames, and I use various eyeglasses at home -- readers and separate computer glasses. The ones I scratched were my favorites but not the most expensive (rimless ones are).

I was lying down for over an hour, reading, then got up and had some food, listened to Traditions in Swing (a re-run on WKCR Columbia U. -- during covid crisis they are all re-runs because no one has been going in to the station); my cousin Bev in San Francisco called me and we talked a long time. Been watching Peaky Blinders. Going to stop after this 2nd episode of the night. It's very violent. Will go to sleep soon, I hope.

Bev lives in the Tenderloin neighbohood. She said that last Wednesday she was woken up by a phone call and looked at the clock. 10:00. She thought it was night because it was so dark inside and out. It was effect of the fires. She said it was better the next day and improving since then. Worse in Oregon. My friend Emily told me tonight that she has stayed in (Portland) since Thursday.

Weather is beautiful here, cooler than usual, and my plans to walk by the Hudson were squashed. Maybe tomorrow, but I'm not pushing at anything for a few days.

One more thing. It's 9/13. My late brother Paul's birthday who died in 2016. He would be 71 but left this world at age 66.

Hope everyone stays well and that Sunday is good for you.


----------



## loonlover

Good morning.

Take care of yourself, mlewis. Falls are so scary.

We'll be a bit cooler today with highs in the 80s and a slight possibility of scattered thunderstorms. Just continuing to do what needs to be done to keep us going.

Hope everyone has a peaceful Sunday.


----------



## telracs

mlewis, be careful and take it easy for a bit.  as LL says, falls are scary.  they are even scarier now.....

i did 5 miles today.  i walked along one of the avenues (one that is mostly residential) for 2 miles to get to the Verrazano Narrows Bridge and then walked back along the pathway.  i will admit that i stopped a couple of times and sat and read for a bit (short stories come in handy that way).


----------



## mlewis78

I only walked half a mile. Went out to buy diet soda and get cash back at CVS and then a bottle of wine. I passed by the spot where I fell yesterday. My nose feels better, but I woke up with it stuffy and blew it more than usual today. I am glad that no one can see this and that I wear a mask outside. It felt good being out walking on the way to the stores. It was heavy to carry back though.

I had told a friend last night about the falling and today her sister in San Francisco fell but said it wasn't too bad. She was at a farmer's market. Both of them were in touch with me today to check on me.

My left hand has been swollen. There isn't anything I can't do with it, but it is not good to put weight on it.

Take care everyone.


----------



## loonlover

Good morning.

We're to have highs only in the 80s this week with lows dropping down into the 50s by the end of the week. At least I hope this week's forecast turns out to be accurate.

I have finally started walking again each day. Distance varies and due to dogs attacking me at the deputies house the other night, I only go one direction from the house on the new sidewalk. The dogs frequently escape the fenced yard and I have encountered them in our yard before with no problems. But they did not like me walking by their territory. One jumped on me, apparently managed to tear a hole in my shorts with a toenail, and leave a scratch. Probably should have called the police, but at the time did not want to escalate any issues. (They also park across the sidewalk which may have contributed to my surprising the dogs.) We talked to our city councilman who has complained to the owner about the dogs before. Not sure he can accomplish anything, but he will try. We do have a leash law, but hard to enforce with just a small police force. Dogs running loose are not really much of a problem most of the time except for these two. Anyway, for the moment I don't walk past that house, but others do so something really needs to be done. May just start calling the non-emergency police number every time we see them out. At least that way there would be a record of how often they get out. We have a 6 foot privacy fence because we couldn't keep the poodle from jumping the four foot chain link to chase the neighbor's cats.

Enough about my little woes. Nothing that can't be avoided for now.

Nothing specific planned for today. May clean the full view storm door. I was noticing how dirty it is while watching a walking stick insect that stayed on it for most of Saturday and decided I shouldn't ignore it much longer.

Hope your week gets off to a good start, knowing that isn't going to happen for some. Stay safe.


----------



## crebel

Good morning.  Our weather has returned to lovely with sunshine most of the day and temperatures in the high 70s. We do have fog today that should go off fairly quickly.  Smoke from the west coast fires is showing up even here, though.

DH took me for a big grocery trip yesterday, most everything I wanted was in stock and Holiday Grapes were here already!!!  That really made me happy, they are particularly sweet and juicy this year and I will gorge on them as long as they are available.  Definitely worth a masked pandemic trip! 

I needed to get shampoo yesterday as the kind I have been using a long while is no longer available, even through Amazon.  I spent a fair amount of time trying to read labels and find something comparable at the grocery store.  Then, when I took a shower last night, I discovered I purchased a conditioner, not shampoo. Sigh, thanks crummy eyesight and not asking DH to help ...

Yikes on avoiding aggressive dogs, LL, is there an animal control office you can call?.  I do hope something can be done before anyone gets seriously hurt.  mlewis, keep being good to yourself, I'm glad you were not badly hurt in your fall.

Stay as safe as you can, be well.


----------



## mlewis78

Thanks, Crebel, for your concern.

I slept during the day (as usual but longer). Used the exercise bike for 30 minutes and later took a walk to Whole Foods for groceries. I realized while putting things away that I probably buy too much. I found a bag of cherries in the refrigerator and had to toss them. Bad smell. Must have bought them a month ago at an outdoor produce vendor.

I didn't notice my left knee is bruised until today. It doesn't hurt much as long as I don't touch it. I am using some ice on it.

I know someone in the Poconos, eastern PA, who wrote on facebook that they were starting to get the smoke from western fires. I wonder if that is true. She's about a two-hour car ride from us on the east coast.

It is 59 degrees at 2am and going down to 55 by dawn. High tomorrow should be 69. This is quite cool for us in September. When I was growing up in New Jersey it was like this. Now it it often like summer until October. I think it will get hot again. Hope you are all well and enjoy Tuesday.


----------



## loonlover

Good morning.

68 degrees heading to 88 with a slight chance of isolated thundershowers. Not bad for September 15.

A trip to TSC to pickup birdseed and suet cakes today. I must admit I am enjoying pickup orders for the bags of sunflower seeds. But I am having to drive to the North Little Rock store this time as neither of the stores closer to me had the seeds in stock. But, I haven't driven that direction since the last time I went to the arena in March so it will be nice to see the few changes along the route II has spoken of. As things built up in the western part of Little Rock, then our county, we seldom head to the areas we used to frequent to shop. 

All of II's shifts this week are 11-7 with the first one tonight. I'll make my trip while he is sleeping, but there isn't any point in leaving too early or I would have traffic to contend with going and coming back.

Hope you find some joy in the day. Stay safe.


----------



## Annalog

Good morning from southern Arizona. 

MLewis, I hope you heal quickly from your injuries. Falling is no fun. Continue taking good care of yourself. 

LL, glad you only had a scratch and torn shorts but mad that people let their dogs be a danger to others.  Glad that you are being careful to avoid them.

DH and I are driving to Tucson today to help my nephew and family move the rest of the stuff out of Mom's house,  soon to be his house. The remodeling has gotten to the point where there is no water, no electricity,  and, in some places, no walls or ceilings. We will have a busy two days.

Stay safe, everyone!


----------



## telracs

afternoon.  it's cool here today, so i'm thinking about another trek to the water and some brief grocery shopping.

mlewis, i understand about buying too much.  i stack stuff in my fridge by expiration date so that i use older stuff first and still end up skirting some expiration dates....


----------



## mlewis78

Thanks, Annabelle. I'm feeling better today than yesterday. Took my first substantial walk after I used the exercise bike. I walked to the park on the Hudson and took a lot of pictures. Some are not pretty, because of the haze from the western fires. I heard about it on TV but when I my view out my windows was sunny. Went out with my sunglasses on, but it was hazy, didn't see any sunshine. Couldn't see the sun until I got to the Westside Highway.

I took my Nikon out for only the 2nd time. Couldn't stop taking pics, starting with the sun disc that was almost all the way down. It disappeared before the official sunset time, at least 15 minutes. I took a lot of flash pics.

I saw the deli cat on my block on the way home. Have I mentioned this adorable little gray tabby? First I saw one of the deli owners outside. He knew that I'd been looking in almost every day to see the cat if she was out. While we were talking, the cat came outside. I never get great pictures of her, because it's hard for me to get down to her level. Cats always move on me when I think I'm about to get a good shot. While we were talking, the cat came over and stood right next to my legs. Closest yet. Found out her name is Tiger.

Hope everyone is well, stays well and that you enjoy Wednesday, which starts in 4 minutes.


----------



## Annalog

Good morning from southern Arizona. 

I need to unload my car before we both drive to Tucson today for another day of moving stuff. DH and I are the only ones wearing masks but lots of social distancing and air movement. 

Stay safe and well.


----------



## loonlover

Good morning.

A slight potential for thunderstorms this afternoon. 

Made a trip to Whole Foods early this morning. It will never become a store I frequent, but my sons keep telling me I need to make better use of it. Still not convinced it fits my needs.

Thanks for the concern about the dog incident. Our little community will never have the resources to have any kind of official animal control, I'm afraid. The county has tried numerous times to implement a county wide animal control office, but has never been successful in finding or appropriating funding. There is a county Humane Society, but it is run strictly on donations so isn't able to assist with control. These dogs have come up to me in our front yard and over by the mailbox and have never been aggressive. There was a vehicle blocking the sidewalk (guess which house is the only one that parks vehicles blocking the new sidewalk) and I walked around it. The dogs would not have seen me coming and I could not see that they were in the front yard. So I'm hoping it is just a bad timing thing.

II sleeping this morning, laundry started. I'll be monitoring the hurricane situation and the wildfires. 

Enjoy the day as well as you can. Stay safe.


----------



## Andra

Hi!
We are on vacation so mornings are iffy 😀
So far we are staying busy, but taking time to relax when we can.
Stay safe!


----------



## loonlover

Good morning.

Andra, enjoy the vacation.

Partly cloudy with a high of around 86 today. We are to continue to stay dry.

Bread baking in my plans for the day. Did find millet at Whole Foods so will be adding an additional seed to the mix.

The yard needs to be mowed again, but that may wait until tomorrow.

Hope you find something to enjoy about the day. Stay safe.


----------



## Annalog

Good morning from southern Arizona. 

For the second morning in a row I have not woken up between 2 and 4 in the morning. I attribute this to spending two full days carrying stuff, especially downhill to my car and then walking back uphill to get more stuff. That hill seemed to get steeper each time. DH has also slept well. He, and others, kept busy loading stuff into his truck, driving away, unloading, and then driving back. I guess sustained physical activity can reset sleep cycles.      

Yesterday I was also going up and down a step ladder taking down curtains. The curtains were sorted into three groups. The largest group was for donation. The smallest group, the kitchen curtains, are going to be focus panels in my sister's kitchen. The last group are the ones that are cotton or cotton blends. I will wash this group and use to make various memory items for family members.

Just about everything is out of the house except for the refrigerator, the washer, and the piano. Those they can work around. The piano is wrapped in padded moving blankets and in the middle of a very large room. Since it is on wheels, they can move it when necessary. Everything else is in the garage, the storage room, moving pods, various family houses, outside on the back porch, outside on the patio, or donated. Today they take out the old asbestos backed flooring. Nearly all of the electrical wiring is being replaced to bring it up to current standards. The vent work is being completely replaced. Insulation is going to finally be added to the attic. Plumbing to the septic tank has been rerouted. The roof has been repaired. When the work is finished, the house will be better than new. We are going back today to help deliver the stuff outside to various locations. We will also take what is left of the old kitchen cabinets that are outside to reclaim the finished sides and other good usable wood. Two are usable as is. I already have most of the cupboard doors and shelves at home from previous trips. This time we are both going in the truck and I can leave my car at home. I do have to finish unloading my car before we leave this morning.

We are all positive that Mom and Dad would be so happy to see this home being prepared to start a second stage of existence as a home for one of their grandsons and his family. Three of their great grandchildren will now grow up in this house.  

May your day be full of wonder. Be excellent to each other. Stay safe and healthy.


----------



## loonlover

Good morning.

66 degrees this morning and a low of 57 forecast for tomorrow morning. Is September weather on the way finally?

II working tonight and tomorrow night. So sleeping late this morning, then most of the day tomorrow are his plans. I'll find something to keep myself occupied, I'm sure, but I think the mowing will wait until tomorrow.

Yesterday's bread baking was a success. I don't think I need to make any more tweaks to the recipe. Of course, success leads to me going back to making a lot of our bread. 

Hope you have some special plans for the weekend. Stay safe.


----------



## mlewis78

Good morning.

I stayed in today. Looked like a nice, sunny day with a high of 70 or 69. It may go down to 49 overnight.

I used the exercise bike today. I was planning to get out to Rite Aid, but after I heard the news that Ruth Bader Ginsberg died, I was feeling even more tired than when I'd gotten up. Just managed to get in a little flute practice.

Thursday I took a walk to a different part of the Hudson River, at 44th Street, This is one pier next to the Intrepid (which is Pier 86). I went to Pier 84. Just below that pier is the Circle Line Pier 83. It was nice to see a different place. This pier was redesigned and renovated about 15 years ago. it's not as nice as Riverside Park South. Glad I got to see something different. They have a boathouse there with kayaks. People were using the stand-up paddle ones in the cove between Pier 84 and 86, with the Intrepid right there

The Intrepid and its museum have been closed for months, but it is re-opening on the 25th. The size of it when standing on shore near it is awesome and a bit overwhelming for me. It has a lot of planes (looks like fighter planes to me) on it.

The weather was cloudy for that walk and I decided not to take the Nikon but took phone photos. This link should go to a video of the water fountain, the kind that kids can play in on hot days:
https://www.facebook.com/marti.lewis/videos/10224251835149546

On the way to 12th Avenue in the West 50s, I walked through DeWitt Clinton Park, which has a large green athletic field. This was an exercise class:
https://www.facebook.com/marti.lewis/videos/10224251807028843

Still photos from Pier 84:
https://www.facebook.com/photo?fbid=10224251871990467&set=pcb.10224251875910565

One more video of the water, kayaks in the distance and the Intrepid:
https://www.facebook.com/marti.lewis/videos/10224251951912465

I would like to explore some of the other piers along the Hudson. The next ones south of this are near 23rd Street and Chelsea piers.

When I finished and it was starting to get dark, I walked on 42nd Street past some relatively new high rises. On 11th Avenue I went to the Gotham West food hall. Rest rooms! Bought a slice of pizza and ate at one of the outdoor tables. It was easy to keep a distance there. After that I walked on West 46th over to 10th Avenue and down to 43rd to walk past my health club, which is still closed. Strange to see the entrance all dark. They have not announced a re-opening date, but it may be next week. A local magazine 42St.com wrote this week that it opens next week. The pool will not open, so I will freeze my membership. There will be no classes, jacuzzi or steam room open.

From there my walk was just like my post-swim walks home -- over to 9th Avenue and up to 56th St. There were a lot of open restaurants with outdoor tables.

Hope you all stay well and have an enjoyable Saturday.


----------



## Andra

Good morning. It is 67 here right now and I am actually a little chilly. I am sitting down at the mailbox hoping to get my mom's packages from the mailman. She lives in the country so if stuff doesn't fit in the box we have to go to town and pick it up. But the post office is closed on Saturday...
I've had a pretty good week. But I had a crown come off yesterday and that has messed with my mood. Fortunately there is no pain, but I am worried about whether it can be fixed. So I kept waking up last night from dental nightmares.
We have another storm threatening the Texas coast. It is still too early to tell where Beta is going. But I think a good chunk of the coast is in for a significant amount of rain.
Hope you are all well. Stay safe.


----------



## loonlover

Good morning.

mlewis, I do enjoy the walking tours of your city. I think one of the things I miss about working at the arena is the people watching. 

67 degrees here this morning also and our high will be in the 70s. No excuse for not getting the mowing done. Still doesn't mean it will happen.

Hope you got your packages, Andra and your vacation time was enjoyable.

II works again tonight. The interstate through downtown Little Rock is going to be redone. Closings of roads, bicycle paths, and parking lots begins today. Some exits will be closed starting next week and be closed for at least a year. I think the time frame to complete all work is 4 years or so. Getting to the arena will become a challenge. Coming home probably won't require as much of a change in the route. Not sure what it will be like for attendees if the arena does ever get to start having shows again. Not much of the public is really in favor of the redesign the highway department chose, but it appears all attempts to stop it have been denied by the courts. Thus, fun time driving in parts of our state for a while. So glad I'm not still commuting on a daily basis.

Hope you are enjoying your day. Stay safe.


----------



## mlewis78

I fell in the living room Saturday 2AM. I was cleaning up some lint on the carpet and was suddenly down. Hands and knees. Decided to wait a few minutes to get up but then had to get up so I dragged myself over to the sofa (could not put weight on my right hand).

I went to ER Saturday around 8pm and got the hand and wrist x-rayed. I have a wrist fracture, not dislocated. They put a splint on it. Had to wait quite a while to be released. Left at 11:20. It was strange walking outside after the restaurants had to close (11). Reminded me of the lockdown in the early months of the pandemic. I stopped at CVS. They did not have the waterproof cover for my arm that I need for taking a shower. Will look online. I managed to buy and carry milk, bottle of soda and an Edy's ice cream home. I won't have to go out tomorrow unless I can figure where they have the splint cover.

In texts with my brother Stan and his kids (nephew John's birthday was then 19th --he is 3 I learned that Stan's Oleta fell on the carpet in her living room and the floor hit her face. I did that outside one week ago.

Very cool here. It was 59 at 8pm. Colder now. Hope you enjoy Sunday.


----------



## loonlover

mlewis - be careful and take care of yourself.

Good morning.

Pleasantly cool this morning with a temp of 57 or so. We'll be back up in the 80s this afternoon.

Mowing accomplished yesterday. It wasn't too bad since it only warmed up to 77 yesterday.

Nothing going on here today. II will sleep for a while this morning and we've already decided on getting takeout from Tacos for Life for one of our meals today. The other one will be something out of the freezer and heated in the air fryer. 
I heated waffles I had previously frozen for breakfast. Some days I am rather lazy when it comes to cooking.

I'm working on figuring out an inventory system for the freezer and pantry.Maybe that will then push me into being more disciplined when it comes to meal planning. At least, one can dream they will improve.

Hope you have a peaceful Sunday. Stay safe.


----------



## loonlover

Good morning.

We have rain in the forecast starting tonight and continuing for the next couple of days, but nothing like the amounts those to the southwest of us will be getting. Looking forward to the cooler temps.

Busy week as II has 2 doctor's appointments, works 2 shifts and we both have haircuts scheduled. I'll be manning the home fires, cleaning, cooking, etc.

Take care, everyone. Stay safe.


----------



## Andra

Good morning. Wet weather here in Dewitt county courtesy of Tropical Storm Beta. We are staying put for the day and I am going to start packing up a little. We are scheduled to drive home Friday, but that may change after I talk to the dentist's office today.
Stay safe everybody.


----------



## spotsmom

Mlewis! Sorry to hear about your fall! I hope it wasn't your dominant hand. Isn't it amazing how we can hurt ourselves in our own homes? Take care!

I wish you folks would send your rain out to Oregon. We got just enough last week to clear the smoke away from where I live, but not enough to get us out of the Extreme Fire Danger category (so we can mow our field). It's just been awful out here with the smoke. And add in the people who decided to fly drones up to see if there was really was fire. Which grounded the firefighting copters and planes.

Hope you all are keeping of good cheer.


----------



## mlewis78

Thanks for the good wishes. I got out today and did some short errands. 1st one was to buy bottle of wine 2 blocks away and bring it home (priorities!). Tben I went to CVS, where I got an easy-open cap for a scrip that I could no longer open (who promoted the childproof caps?). I got a few things at Morton Williams and headed home. Can only carry a little.

Feeling pretty good on the sofa with two extra pillows to elevate my hand.

Stay well, don't fall, and have a good Tuesday.


----------



## loonlover

Good morning.

A couple of rainy days in store for us. Not unusual for September and the amounts predicted are minimal compared to what the hurricanes have brought to other areas.

Allergy shot day and II sees our PCP this afternoon. Probably not going to get much else done today. Sort of wore myself out yesterday mopping floors and other housework.

Hope your day goes well. Stay safe.


----------



## Annalog

Good evening from southern Arizona. DH and I just got home after being gone for two days driving around the state on family errands. Glad to be home. Going to sleep soon.


----------



## loonlover

Anna, hope you got some rest.

Good morning.

Rainy and in the 60s at the moment with not much change in the temperature forecast for the day. Not sure how much rain we've gotten yet. Haven't been willing to traipse out to the rain gauge.

Haircuts and bringing lunch home are the only plans we have for today. We lead such boring lives, it seems.

Have a good day. Stay safe.


----------



## spotsmom

Mlewis, glad you DO have your priorities in place. When I broke my ankle the urgent care doc wouldn't give me pain pills (?) so I went home and polished off a bottle of Scotch.

Waiting and hoping for rain here in Central Oregon. Cooling down and quite windy, but going to be in low 80's early next week.

Stay safe everyone!


----------



## mlewis78

Loonlover, I am thinking about getting a haircut. Just an inch or two would make my showers and hair washing easier. I have to wear a plastic bag-like thing on my arm to keep the splint and bandages dry. 

I had a nice walk over to Clinton Cove park on the Hudson just as the sun was setting. This is a grassy park between 55th-57th Streets. I thought it was gone earlier this summer when I saw a santitation structure around 58tn St. I couldn't see the park. I did not take my Nikon. Too bad, because my phone kept saying it was full, even though I deleted a lot of podcasts and almost all photos. I deleted more and it seemed to work. I took at least 10 pics. When I tried to see them, they were not there. Will take the Nikon next time. Clinton Cove is part of Hudson River Park.  

On the way home I managed to buy and carry a big bottle of soda and a slice of pizza.

Weather was warmer, good for wearing shorts and tank top. It was like summer again, about 80 degrees.

Hope this is a good day for you.


----------



## loonlover

Good morning.

As I was reading the weather widget stating a low chance of rain today (10%), I heard raindrops hitting the roof. Still hearing it intermittently, but hoping it ends soon. Yesterday afternoon we could tell there was over 2 inches in the gauge, but not sure how much might have fallen after that. Neither one of us was interested in actually going out to check the amount.

II working 11-7 tonight so I guess I'll do a produce run while he sleeps in. Don't really need anything but the produce, but still haven't made a decision on where I'm going. 

mlewis, it is amazing how getting a haircut after months improves one's outlook. Who knew something so basic would be missed so much. We felt secure going for haircuts fairly soon after barber shops were allowed to open as our barber is a one-person shop, she follows all the protocols the state health dept. laid out, and most of her clientele are of an age demographic to be as cautious as we are. Our son on Long Island said he finally got a haircut a couple of weeks ago. He had been hesitant prior to that.

I, too hope this is a good day for everyone. Stay safe.


----------



## spotsmom

Wow. There are small puddles of water on the driveway this morning, so it must have rained at some point last night. We need much much more.

I have finally decided, well about a week ago, to not follow the news anymore. It was all taking a bad toll on my mental health. I know it's something I should be doing but at this point I feel that all I can do is vote. At least the baseball playoffs start next week, such as they are!

Hope you all stay well and safe today.


----------



## loonlover

Good morning.

We'll be a little warmer today with an expected high of 79. Still cloudy but supposedly very little chance of rain.

II has a follow-up appointment with the cardiologist this morning. We believe it will be a routine visit. Since he worked last night the worst thing about it may be trying to stay awake.

Hope you have something planned for the weekend so it isn't just exactly like a weekday. Stay safe.


----------



## Annalog

Good morning from southern Arizona.

We didn't rest on Wednesday. Instead we drove to Tucson in the pickup to take old furniture to Benson for donation or disposal. That first trip was box springs, mattress, and bed frame. These ended up at the Benson Transfer Station instead of a Tucson landfill for several reasons, primarily due to the ability to separate based on recycling options, but it was also less expensive and a nicer experience. On the second trip to Tucson I drove my car and DH drove the pickup. I filled my car with the smaller items for donation and the pickup was filled with bedroom furniture for donation. We arrived back at Benson after the donation places were closed. However, my sister's large covered back patio is now cleared and will be ready for a very small outdoor birthday party for one of her granddaughters. My sister has made masks with mermaids for the girls who will be in attendance, her four granddaughters and one guest, and a mask with something else on it for her grandson. We will not attend. 

We were going to take the furniture for donation yesterday but DH woke up with a pain in his abdomen on the right side. This was followed by dry heaves and loose stools. We knew it couldn't be appendicitis as DH hasn't had an appendix for over 56 years. I phoned his doctor's office and was able to get a morning appointment. About an hour later, his symptoms were gone in time to go to the appointment. We learned that it was not likely to be diverticulitis due to his relatively recent colonoscopy. We also learned that pain for that is usually on the left side. This made DH relax as both his father and an uncle had serious issues with diverticulitis. The diagnosis was a delayed stress reaction due to issues that occurred on Tuesday. DH was given instructions to follow to improve his gut health. Some of these have matched what my daughter and I have been telling him for awhile. This time he is paying attention.  He took it easy the rest of the day while I picked up a probiotic and some recommended foods for DH.

This morning, after breakfast, I will be driving to Tucson to pick up my race bib and state park parking pass for my race on Sunday. DH hopes to get the furniture delivered as it has been sitting in the pickup for awhile. I hope to get to spend some time in my craft room sewing. I have a couple masks to make and a Halloween pillow cover to assemble.

Tomorrow I will be driving to Tucson in order to spend the night on the futon in my sister's sewing room in order to drive to the Everyone Runs 5 mile trail race at Catalina State Park. I want to be parked by 6 AM. The race starts at 6:35 with a wave of 12 runners starting every minute. My wave starts at 6:44. There are only two waves after mine. All participants are required to wear a mask except while on the trails. I will be wearing a mask on the trails as well, only removing it when I am drinking water or eating. I will be taking at least 6 masks so that I can change masks when they get damp. I will be walking and expect to finish after at least half of the 10 mile runners have passed me on their second lap. I know that the area will look different from previous years due to the fire this year that went from one end of the Catalina mountain range to the other.

May your day be full of wonder. Be excellent to each other. Stay safe and healthy.


----------



## loonlover

Good morning.

Foggy here and 55 degrees.

Expected results from the cardiologist. Another visit in 3 months and II should be able to quit taking the blood thinner after that.

Still deciding what project we might get around to doing today.

Hope your Saturday is a good one. Stay safe.


----------



## Andra

Good morning!
We are back home after vacation. Tasks for the next two days include unpacking, laundry, and grocery shopping.
It was 67 the furst time Ginger got me up and it is only 70 now. If the mosquitoes were not so bad it would be really nice outside.
Hope everyone is well. Has anyone heard fron napcat?


----------



## Betty Blast

Good morning and happy Saturday! Fall weather is returning this week. Walnuts have started falling and some leaves are changing. I've decorated the house and am trying to get everything organized for winter.


----------



## *Sandy Harper*

Good morning. Weather is not bad but fires on west coast are causing pollution worst than big cities in China and India....


----------



## loonlover

Good morning.

Foggy at 55 this morning and heading to a high of 84 with rain expected overnight. I imagine I'll sleep through that.

Bread baking on the agenda for today. Otherwise, no specific plans.

Hope you have a peaceful Sunday. Stay safe.


----------



## crebel

Good morning.  It is currently a cloudy 64 degrees here which will be our high for the day. Some rain showers are expected this afternoon and temperatures falling into the 40s.  Fall is definitely here, leaves are changing color and lots of leaves on the ground already! I'm hoping rain does not stop our chance to see our grandson from afar playing football this afternoon.

Nothing new happening, hanging in there.  Everyone stay safe, be well.

eta:  Silly me, football games don't get cancelled or postponed unless there is lightening!  We sat in pouring, COLD rain for 2 hours to see our grandson on the field.  At least umbrellas created social distancing that may not have been there otherwise.  My jeans were absolutely soaked when we returned to the car.  All better now; home, hot shower, warm jammies, tomato soup and grilled cheese.


----------



## Andra

Good morning.  It was 62 and windy when I got up.  I actually had to put a jacket in the car.  I am at the office today playing catch up after two weeks of vacation.  I am already tired...
We are supposed to get colder tonight with lows in the 50s and highs in the 80s most of the week.  For this part of Texas that counts as fall weather 

I hope you all have a wonderful week.  Stay safe.


----------



## loonlover

Good morning.

We were at 58 degrees this morning and heading to a high of 72. Sunny skies forecast for most of the week after a few raindrops fell overnight. 

II working this afternoon. Dinner in the crock pot; now I need to make the bread I didn't get around to making yesterday.

Hope your day is a good one. Stay safe.


----------



## Annalog

Good morning from southern Arizona.

I slept in a bit on Saturday. While I was packing for the overnight stay at my sister's house before the early morning trail race Sunday morning, I remembered that I had promised to teach a recently learned model for our Saturday origami Zoom meeting. I rushed to create a scheduled Zoom meeting so that I could send it in an email to the group. I also notified the group via Messenger. It was only 2 hours until the meeting. I got my 12 sheets of paper needed and started folding about half of the units and assembling part of the modular cube so that I could be sure that I taught it properly. I phoned my sister to let her know that I would arrive later than planned. I ate a late lunch and finished it a few minutes before the meeting was to start. The zoom meeting went well and we had fun. After finishing my packing, I left for my sister's house and arrived in time to share dinner.

I was up before 4 AM Sunday morning in order to arrive at Catalina State Park early enough to be sure I would be able to park in the area near the race start/finish line. The 10 mile runner waves started at 6 AM. The 5 mile runner waves started at 6:35 AM to give the 10 mile runners time to complete the birding loop of the trail course so that there would be no crowding on the course. My wave of 12 runners started at 6:44 AM. I ran for about 50 yards before I started walking. I know that this particular trail has sections that my knee does not like so I wasn't going to put any unnecessary stress on my knee. I was slower than all of the 5 mile runners and finished after all of the 10 mile runners as well! I did run the last 30 yards to cross the finish line.  Since there were only three runners in in my age/gender category in attendance at this race, I earned a 3rd place award in that category.   I had a wonderful time!

I drove home and took a 2 hour nap.   After my nap, I hobbled to the craft room to do some sewing. I stopped hobbling by the end of the day.  

More sewing is on today's agenda.  

May your day be full of wonder. Be excellent to each other. Stay safe and healthy.


----------



## mlewis78

Good morning. 70 here now and going up to 75 during the day. It feels like summer for a few days now. Still wearing shorts and sleeveless top for walks. Using the AC often because if I get my living room window open with the portable screen in, I am afraid I won't get it shut when it rains hard or gets cold. Not even sure if I can open and close the window gate, which is on the inside. I the air shaft windows in the bedroom and bathroom open with screens in.

Monday was Day 10 of wrist fracture (I suppose if a fracture takes 6 weeks to heal then there are a total of 42 days plus hand therapy). I am tired of this but managing pretty well. Not in pain but need to pop Advil 2-3 times a day. I stayed in Sunday but got out Monday for a walk and a stop at the store for milk. My walk was over towards the river but didn't go into the park (it got dark by then). Walked up to 70th St. on Riverside Blvd and headed over to Broadway to head home. 

I passed by my first NYC home at 70th & Amsterdam (1973-77) where there is an expensive Cafe Luxembourg with outdoor tables (for past 15 years). They get to serve inside at 25% capacity starting Wednesday. I have passed this one other times, and I think that now they have more outdoor tables with small plexiglass partitions. Looks crowded to me. The lobby of the building looks the same as it did when I lived there, with the doorman not at the door but at a desk close to the elevator.

Hope everyone is well and that you enjoy your day.


----------



## loonlover

Good morning.

Down to 46 degrees this morning and heading to the 70s with sunny skies. Temperatures during my walks have certainly been more enjoyable the last couple of days. 

And why is it that the later you go to bed, the earlier it is when you wake up. Went to bed about midnight and have been awake since a little before 5:30. Finally got up a little before 6. At least I apparently did not disturb the spouse.

Nothing on the calendar for today. I do have ideas about having II move the couch out from the wall so I can vacuum behind it and wash the window. We'll see if I am still that ambitious after breakfast.

Enjoy your day. Stay safe.


----------



## Louise Bates

Good morning from southern Maine, where it is unseasonably warm today and the leaves are putting on the most spectacular show. Went for a jog with my husband (ok, mostly walking, but I'm working on it) after school dropoff, and if the jogging hadn't been leaving me breathless the colors surrounding us certainly would have.

Plans for today involve writing, knitting, laundry, and taking care of the mountain of clothing that has magically appeared on the chair in my room (where does it all COME from? I didn't even think I owned this many clothes). Hope today is wonderful for all of you no matter where you are!


----------



## mlewis78

Loonlover, from what you have written about the weather recently, I am wondering what part of the state you live in. If it is northern Arkansas, is cooler weather this time of the year the norm? 

It is currently 72 degrees with showers here (11:20pm Tuesday). I cannot say mucn because of what I just watched on TV that went 9 minutes over.

I went out only to buy wine, brought it back and went out again to Rite Aid. When I left it was pouring rain. I had my new umbrella. It is hard to rely on my left hand though.

Hope everyone is well and has a good Wednesday. We miss Napcat. Hope he is well.


----------



## loonlover

Good morning.

Welcome, Louise.

mlewis, we are in the central part of the state, just barely outside Little Rock. Cooler daytime temps at this time of year are mostly normal, although lows in the 40s don't usually arrive until October. The Ozarks (north and west of us) and the Ouachita Mountains (slightly south and west of us) usually see lows in the 40s in September. We don't usually have frost warnings until late November. 

Chores accomplished yesterday. Some laundry and assorted other little things might get done today. I haven't been out since Friday so may make a trip to fill the car's gas tank. I think it is beneficial to not go too long without driving somewhere.

Enjoy your day. Stay safe.


----------



## Andra

Good morning.  It was lovely in the 50s first thing this morning.  Our high should only be in the 80s.  Yesterday was much the same - except that I was on the road.  I had to drive out to our Game Warden Training Center to look at some problems with the AV equipment in the classroom.  I found a workaround for their main problem.  But they have a piece of hardware that appears to be non-functioning.  And the main switching component of the system is original from over 10 years ago, so it really needs to be replaced at some point.  With a new class of cadets starting tomorrow, I doubt it will happen this calendar year.  But it was a gorgeous day for a drive.  I need to get back out real quick this week to fill up the  Camaro's gas tank.  I don't like letting it sit too close to empty.
Today is dentist day - yikes.  I was up quite a few times last night worrying about it.
Stay safe everybody.


----------



## loonlover

Good morning.

55 degrees and we'll have sunny skies and a high in the 70s. 

Not much going on around here. II works 3-11 today. No clue what I might do while he is gone, not that there isn't plenty to keep me occupied.

Do take some time to enjoy your day. Stay safe.


----------



## Andra

Happy October!
It was in the 50s again this morning and we have warmed up to 86 this afternoon.  It would be lovely in our yard if I didn't get bombarded by mosquitoes as soon as I walk out the door.
Visit to the dentist was about what I expected.  There is nothing they can do with what's left of the tooth.  Apparently after a root canal, the roots can get brittle and crack over time.  That particular root canal was done 22 years ago before we moved to Austin.  So we are waiting to schedule and appointment with an oral surgeon to remove it.  
Stay safe.


----------



## mlewis78

Andra, good luck with your tooth and getting the work done by the oral surgeon.

Didn't do much Thursday. Weather was good later in the day. 66 degrees. 61 now. I walked to Amish Market on 9th Avenue below 50th Street.  I passed a lot of restaurants that were serving outside but also on the 2nd day they can operate at 25% capacity inside. Most of them had no takers for inside, but one (the Shaking Crab) was more than half full of people at inside tables. That will not be for me to do. Cases are up in some zip codes in NY (state and city). My zip is OK, but it had very high numbers in March-May.

Hope you all have good, healthy Friday.


----------



## loonlover

Good morning.

Andra, good luck with the dental work.

42 degrees heading to 70. I believe fall may have arrived and a slightly warmer blanket may soon go on the bed.

Pickup order at Kroger on our agenda today. Still don't like grocery shopping this way. I enjoyed browsing most of the time and, that did get me out of the house a little more often. While II is getting the pickup order, I'm going to quickly go in and buy a few items that I prefer to pick myself. I'm hoping to then stop by Chicken Salad Chick and bring lunch home.

No other plans on the agenda today other than being sure I get my walk in this afternoon.

Hope your day goes well. Stay safe.


----------



## crebel

Good morning. hunting and pecking w my left hand to check in. Wednesday I was stupid enough to climb on a blanket chest to change the battery in a smoke alarm, lost my balance and fell hard. Laid on floor for 90 min until dh got home from work. Had no choice but e.r. trip as i knew right arm was broken, 7 hours. Not fun. No ortho appt til Monday. Huge splint/cast, fairly painful. no meds provided after e.r., so making do with tylenol and ibuprofen. 

Need to follow my own advice of stay safe and be well.


----------



## Andra

Happy Friday!  We have another beautiful day here today (even with the mosquitoes).

Thanks for the well-wishes on my surgery.  I have made the appointment for October 13th - that was the soonest I could get.  I'd rather have it next week so I don't have as long to fret about it, but it's better than waiting until the beginning of November (my other choice).

crebel - I'm sorry about your arm.  Hopefully the ortho will give you some better pain meds.  

Stay safe everybody.


----------



## mlewis78

Crebel, I am sorry.  Sounds awful. 90 minutes! Good luck and hope your visit with the doctor is productive. I've been doing well with Advil.

When I fell 14 days ago, I decided I would wait a few minutes to get up. Could not put weight on my broken wrist (didn't know then what was wrong). But then suddenly I need to get to the bathroom, so I had to get up.

I had made first appointment since the ER (which was 2 weeks ago), for this Monday, the 5th. I thought they were taking my insurance. They confirmed with texts this week, a phone call at noon Friday and then at 4:30 they called to cancel and said they don't take my insurance. I never had all this trouble before I retired and had insurance through work. I told them that they put me in a bad way by waiting two weeks to tell me and I'm stuck until I find another doctor and get an appointment. I tried their other office in Union Square, but they had no time for me until end of the months. How can I keep wearing the same dirty splint? I called Humana and they sent me a PDF with only 4 hand doctors in Manhattan. 

But I emailed a friend I needed to get in touch with anyway, and she recommended a surgeon she had for her hand. His office address matches a hand place on my list. Even if I can't get him, I should be able to get someone. Would have take two buses or a train and a bus to 1st Avenue by the East River and 30th. Will call various places on Monday. I was very upset about this whole thing. Humana also gave me the phone number of orthopedists whose office is in the hospital where I went to the ER. They should have referred me to them, so maybe that won't work. Going to do some more research. There is an NYU Langone practice on W. 52d near me, but they aren't on the PDF list.

I was going to try to change the bed sheets today, but the other stuff got in the way. I stayed in.

Hope everyone stays safe. No falling!


----------



## loonlover

Good morning.

Crebel, take it easy and hope you can find a way to stay comfortable until Monday. 

mlewis, hope you are able to find a doctor soon. 

Nothing much going on here. Weather looks like it will be pleasant for the next several days. 

Take care and stay safe.


----------



## loonlover

Good morning.

Have a peaceful Sunday. Stay safe.


----------



## crebel

good morning. doing ok, thanks for well wishes. i did finally get some meds and havent had to use much at all. think i felt better just knowing they were available!

main issue now is figuring out use of only 1, and my non-dominate hand, for every day stuff. think i have provided dh with some excellent entertainment, but he is taking very good care of me.

my intent has been to mask up and vote early in person on our first day tomorrow. now im not sure i can fill in the ballot! AGGGGHHHHHH.  Here is hoping ortho will be redoing splint/casting to something a little more comfortable tomorrow afternoon.

stay safe, be well, dont do any silly climbing, especially if no one else is around.


----------



## Annalog

Good morning from southern Arizona. 

Oh no, Crebel! Glad you now have some meds and that they are working! I hope your appointment Monday goes well and that you heal well and quickly.

I hope you get an appointment soon with a good doctor, mlewis.

Andra, may your surgery go well with no complications.

Everyone, stay safe!

My week has been busy but fortunately relatively uneventful. Sorting through stuff, moving furniture, sewing, folding paper, gardening, laundry and other housework have been the main activities. The sale of mom's house to my nephew and his wife is now complete. My oldest granddaughter is now 23 years old. DH is currently at our daughter's house watching the dogs while our daughter and oldest granddaughter are on a birthday weekend trip to visit the youngest granddaughter in Flagstaff. DH is also working on a remodeling project at our daughter's house. He has removed the pantry door and door frame in order to widen the opening on one side. Then he will be building and hanging a sliding door to look like a barn door. This will give much easier access to the entire pantry and will hopefully look great. He now has his table saw and several tools moved to our daughter's garage. Our daughter has a list of various projects to keep him busy. Meanwhile, I am home watching the cats and working on projects here.

May your day be wonderful. Be excellent to each other. Stay safe and healthy.


----------



## mlewis78

Crebel, I have been concerned about the ballot writing too. Ours has the little circles that we fill in. Good luck. I think it's going to be OK, and early voting starts here on October 24th, just a week of it. I will go 2nd or 3rd day in case there are a lot of anxious people going the first day. Tomorrow I am going to write my rent check. It's been due on the 15th instead of the 1st since April. 

My rent bill came with an error. My new lease renewal just started with no increase the first year and $7.40 in October, 2021. The bill has the small increase starting now. Going to send an email to the agent and tell her it's an error and that my check will be for the lower amount.

When I took phone numbers down on Friday, I had a harder time writing with left than the damaged right, so I think I'll write the check with my right and not bear down on it. It will look different though. When I wrote numbers with the left, it wasn't coming out well and lines and curves were going wrong. In the ER they had me sign on an electronic slate, and I automatically did it with right (it looked pretty bad).

Will let you know after I get a doctor appointment.  It's too bad about the insurance, but there are a lot of good doctors in this city. I should shop for a new medicare supplemental. I have an advantage plan now. My brother emailed me, "I know you like the free monthly premiums, but . . ." He has an expensive supplemental and separate prescription plan. He's needed to use it a lot. We never know when we have to go to a different specialist.

Hope this day will go well for everyone. Where's Napcat?


----------



## loonlover

Good morning.

It looks like we'll have another nice fall day today. Still itching to get out and do yard work but I will follow the allergist's orders and continue to ignore the itch.

A couple of errands to run today but no particular time frame in mind.

Crebel, hope your doctor's appointment gets you the treatment you need. 

mlewis, hope you are able to find a doctor quickly.

Hope everyone's day goes smoothly even with the doctor issues. Stay safe.


----------



## mlewis78

Good morning. Hope you are all well. Crebel, let us know how you are doing. I learned earlier about a friend (Ed. next door neighbor/great friend to my late brother Paul in New Jersey) who was riding his bike Monday morning and was hit by a car. He posted to facebook with a photo. He's in the hospital overnight for observation. 

I called one hand doctor's office on the east side. Didn't reach a person on the phone. Assistant's voice mail asked for a message and gave her email. She is still working from home. I did not hear back for well over an hour and I did send an email to give details and photo of my insurance card. She sent email through their secure site that they were checking on the insurance (so I wouldn't go through that again). Haven't heard back yet, so it's pending with the earliest possible appointment on the 13th.

I went to the ER to see if they would look at my wrist. One doctor looked at it but it had the splint and wrap on it. He checked on how well my fingers are moving. Thought it was OK. Then I waited for someone else. Another ER doc told me the hospital has an orthopedic clinic Thursday and Friday mornings (morning!!!!!). Told me to call them for an appointment tomorrow. Will see how that goes. Maybe I'll get a cast.

They offered me the senior flu shot and I took it. Had to wait again for it. Good that it's done, because some drugs stores are short on the high dose one. I stopped on the way home at CVS for diet pepsi, Nips and Raisinets (on sale) and the Flame diner for take-out matzoh ball soup. I had not been in there for years. They were nice. They'd closed this year until outdoor tables were allowed. Now they have some plexiglass partitions for the inside booths. No one was eating inside.


----------



## telracs

crebel will probably be off the boards for a few days.  she apparently displaced every bone in her wrist and is scheduled for outpatient surgery on Tuesday afternoon. 

will update as i get more info.

and mlewis- i was never really a fan of the flame diner.


----------



## loonlover

Good morning.

A little cooler here this morning at 40 degrees but will warm up to the upper 70s.

Allergy shot day and II working 11-7 tonight. We'll head to the allergy clinic shortly after II wakes up. 

Hoping to do some baking once we get home. I've got eggs that might not get used in a timely manner if I don't make an angel food cake. 

Swift healing to those with broken bones. 

Stay safe.


----------



## Andra

Good morning.  It was mid-60s and foggy this morning.  After having to go in to office yesterday it was a pleasure to just walk upstairs this morning.
I hope everyone with injuries gets better soon.  Telracs thanks for the update on crebel.
Nothing new to report from Austin except the traffic was ugly yesterday morning and not so bad at 5:30pm.  I think some of the schools started in-person learning yesterday so there was extra traffic in the morning (People forgot how to drive!).
I am trying to get an appointment to renew my driver's license since it expires the beginning of November.  
Stay safe everybody - no more falls, OK?


----------



## telracs

Update--- 
crebel's surgery went well, she has a 4 inch plate and 6 screws. she's in a splint until the 19th when she goes back for staple removal.


----------



## mlewis78

telracs said:


> crebel will probably be off the boards for a few days. she apparently displaced every bone in her wrist and is scheduled for outpatient surgery on Tuesday afternoon.
> 
> will update as i get more info.
> 
> and mlewis- i was never really a fan of the flame diner.


The last time I ate in the Flame was in the '80s, after two Mets' baseball games. I went with one friend who had a ticket plan with me for all Tues/Fri. home games and once when she gave her ticket to a friend (a guy) because she was in the hospital. I remember when a certain Mets' player was getting injury care at Roosevelt Hospital next to the Flame ordered in from the Flame. In recent years I walked past the Flame many times and noticed that on the slate in the window they always had matzoh ball soup. It was very good (not as good as mine but I'm not going to make it any time soon). BTW, the Flame has been there longer than I have lived here (which is 43 years). I cook for myself 98% of the time. Used to take out a lot at a place that closed at 53rd and 9th, although now they are located in a diner on 9th/46th.

I am sorry about what happened to Crebel. My heart goes out. This sounds so painful or at least very debilitating. If you are reading, Crebel, good luck and prayers.

My friend who was hit by a car Monday posted a photo of himself in hospital with terrible black eye. Looked more like he'd been in a fight than a bike accident. When I had such an accident in '91, I fractured a clavicle and it took many months to heal. They cannot set it so it was just a flimsy brace and sling.

I called the Mount Sinai orthopedic clinic today (as directed by the ER last night). The person I talked to saw my record and thought I should be seeing the doctor at 425 W. 59th. "No," I said. "That is the doctor who turned me down for my insurance after 2 weeks." She couldn't give me anything until 10/22. Said she would check to see if they could overbook this Th or Fr and would get back to me tomorrow. In the meantime, an east side doctor's office offered me next Tuesday afternoon, so I'm going there. Will make do with the old ER splint for one more week.

I am concerned about where Napcat is but hoping he was just sick of my long notes and is very well. Hope you are all well. Prayers, Crebel!!! Hope you cope well. Best to everyone.


----------



## telracs

i was jonesing for a burger last week, so when i went to the grocery store i stopped at a restaurant that i've never tried before and got a burger to go.  while i was waiting the waitress was taking an order from one of their outside tables recommended their hot honey wings.  so today when i did a drug store run, i walked over and ordered the burger and wings and truffle fries.


----------



## loonlover

Good morning.

telracs, thanks for the update on crebel. 

Crebel, thinking of you and hoping for a speedy recovery.

Nice weather day with a high in the 80s again. Looks like we should enjoy the next couple of days as rain predicted starting early Friday morning through Sunday morning.

Made a lemon flavored angel food and what my grandmother called a Golden Glows cake (uses up the egg yolks left over from the angel food) yesterday. I'll freeze slices later today. Plan on starting a batch of chili shortly. Other than that, no specific plans for the day. 

Enjoy the day as best you can. Stay safe.


----------



## Andra

Good afternoon...
It was 61 here this morning and now it is 83. It would be lovely to take breaks in the backyard except for the mosquitoes and the neighbor who seems to come outside and smoke every time I go outside. I need to get on a different break schedule and make sure my thermacell is by the door.

Take care everyone.


----------



## crebel

Afternoon. Thanks for caring everyone and special thanks to telracs for keeping folks updated.

I'm doing pretty well! Staying on top of pain, DH and MIL faithfully waiting on me. Monday I had hair to my waist which I kept in a ponytail/bun/french roll. To prepare for surgery and months of "one-handedness" I had it chopped off to an over the ears boy cut. I hate it, but it will grow back and I'll eventually be able to style it to something more feminine looking.  In the meantime, WAY easier to get up and run a damp washcloth over it to smooth it out! No tangles for sure.

A couple of more do nothing days and then I can start trying to accomplish a little more for myself.

Everyone stay safe and be well. mlewis and Andrea,  I hope your ortho and dental issues are cleared up soon.


----------



## Andra

Good morning.  It's 62 here and looks like another pretty day. 
My allergies are driving me crazy right now.  I am stuffed up and am sneezing more than usual.  I love the cooler weather, but the first few weeks are agony.  At least my knee has stopped aching.  I have doterra's Breathe blend in the vaporizer right now to open my head up.

Take care and stay safe everyone.


----------



## loonlover

Good morning.

A high in the 80s again today but 57 at the moment. 

We have appointments for flu shots this morning. Dinner going in the slow cooker so it will be ready when we get home. Besides getting the chili I made yesterday put in the freezer, maybe mowing this afternoon. 

Stay safe.


----------



## telracs

i was going to do a bakery run yesterday, but by the time i got ready, it was raining, so i communed with richard simmons for a bit of an exercise change.

it's 61 now, going up to into the 70s.  so i'm going to have breakfast then head out for a walk to the park and loop back by the bakery (and maybe a small grocery run, i want ice cream), so i'll share my goodies later.


----------



## mlewis78

Weather has been very good, but I get up so late and it takes a long time to shower and dress, so the past two days I've only walked to do small grocery errands. This evening I bought wine and brought it home before going out again to Amish Market and Rite Aid. Rite Aid run was for Werther's, Nips and Entenmanns mini-frosted donuts. Bought a little more than I should have. The Rite Aid bag didn't want to stay on my left shoulder, so I had to hold it with left hand. Made it home.

I did not see the deli cat at the deli, but a few hundred feet later, she came our from under a car that a woman got into. I said "hi" and she went on back to the deli. A few days ago I saw her sitting outside the deli like a watch cat. So funny.

Crebel, keep getting well. Glad you have people to help. Hope everyone stays well. We're having some rocky times with current events!


----------



## loonlover

Good morning.

Looks like we may only have one rainy day this weekend. At the moment the forecast says it will start about 1 AM in the morning and end about 24 hours later. Highs the next couple of days will be in the 70s.

II did the mowing yesterday afternoon. Another really good sign he is feeling better than he has in a long time. He works 3-11 today. 

Flu shot trip was uneventful, although even with taking Tylenol, my arm was tender enough I couldn't lay on that side much so didn't sleep particularly well. The injection site was lower than in the past several years and I don't anticipate the soreness lasting very long. It would appear that CVS has hired someone to give shots only.

Everyone, take care of yourself. Do something different for the weekend. Stay safe.


----------



## Andra

Happy Friday!  It is 71 and a little cloudy here in Austin right now.  Today is our 27th wedding anniversary.  Guess we'll do something fun and spontaneous like ordering dinner (like we do every Friday).
We are planning to get flu shots, but I want to wait until I go to the oral surgeon.  They have so many questions about how you are feeling that I didn't want to throw a flu shot in the mix when I already have the stuffy nose from allergies.  If I remember to use my nose spray twice a day I am less miserable.
Glad to hear most of you are on the mend.  Take it easy.
Stay safe!


----------



## loonlover

Happy Anniversary from both of us. Yes, doing something to celebrate an anniversary is rather difficult this year.


----------



## telracs

i ended up doing about 3 miles yesterday, reading "the haunting of brynn wilder" in the park then spending way too much money at the bakery (*passes baklava, sugar cookies and rainbow cookies*) then taking the long way around to the grocery store (*passes hagen daaz whiskey hazelnut latte ice cream*) then taking another long way home.  today is kind of grey and gloomy and i'm feeling the same, so i'm staying in and moping.


----------



## spotsmom

Yikes, crebel!! What did you do to yourself? I hope you are resting well.

The weather is turning to Fall tomorrow and I've had a lovely past couple of days enjoying the low 80's and knitting outside and taking my dog down to the river to do zoomies. But hopefully tomorrow will bring RAIN!!! It's still smoky here, so rain will be quite welcome.

Stay safe, everyone!


----------



## mlewis78

Happy Anniversary, Andra.

I am afraid my phone is going bad. I missed 3 calls between 5:30-6:30pm. Didn't hear it ring. Then I discovered that while the ringer was on, the volume almost all the way down. I have been keeping it turned up because of other calls I have missed lately. It goes down by itself. I missed an Amazon delivery (buzzer downstairs goes to my phone), a doctor confirmation auto-call and another Amazon delivery. But the 2nd delivery was left for me. Someone else must have let them in. The battery goes down quickly and the phone fills up often despite all my deleting of files and apps. I bought it in March, 2016 and had a new battery put in in 2018. It's the iphone 6s. 64 GB.

Then after I walked to CVS on 9th and back last night, the the phone heart app read .04 mile. It would have been between .5 and .8 mile. I should get a fit bit or some other health watch. Then I could include my indoor steps.

I saw a pretty cool youtube video of a walk through the Arthur Ave. area (Little Italy) in the Bronx. The youtube channel is ActionKid. He does walks and bike rides around the city. He had a sports writer Rich Mancuso talk through the walk. Besides some of the restaurants, they walked on Mancuso's childhood street and he recalled playing stickball, school days and his family and friends. The walk starts 13 minutes in after an interview with Mancuso and another older man.

Hope you enjoy Saturday and stay safe.


----------



## loonlover

Good morning.

66 degrees and heading to 77 with rain until early afternoon. The rain has been gently, mostly with an occasional slight gust of wind blowing it against the windows.

Slept a little later than usual this morning. Figure that was due to how dark it stayed after sunrise.

No goals for today. Will be using some of the food stash from the freezer so meals should be easy.

Hope your day goes well. Stay safe.


----------



## Jane917

Good morning from the PNW! Rain and clouds have finally returned to us here in SW Washington. It is 57, drizzly, cozy by the fire. I is expected to get up to 60 today, about the same as it is now at 9am.

Best wishes for healthy healing for those who have broken bones lately. Seems like a common occurrence here the last few weeks. 

mlewis, I have an iPhone 8, considering to upgrade to the SE. My husband has my old 6s, and it is also wonky. I don't know if I will pass down my 8 to him, or just order us both the SE. The 11 looks like overkill for my needs and has the same processor as the SE. However, that upgrade is on the back burner right now because I have just ordered a new Apple Watch 6, an upgrade from my series 3. It is expected to arrive Monday. I have already received the packaging to send in my series 3 as a trade in. 

DH and sons cleaned out 2 storage units this weekend and packed everything on a Haul that is on its way to Montana. The units held all the belongings of a son we lost 4 years ago. After the house was sold we put everything in storage because we all already had full houses. Now it is on its way to Bozeman with a friend of all the boys who just bought a new house and has no furnishings. We couldn't be happier about where everything is going. 

My county in Washington is still on phase 2, and a long way from moving to phase 3. We are pretty much staying home, though we have had a few visits with children and grandchildren, wearing masks and socially distancing outside. 

Stay safe everyone!  Jane


----------



## spotsmom

Oh my friends, I am afraid I have bad news to pass along. I have been trying to reach the NapCat for several weeks and finally resorted to posting on his Facebook page looking for news. His neighbor replied "Rest easy, Walter Slack. Thank you for your friendship. I will certainly miss you, my friend."  An online search indicates that he died on September 25.

He was such a big part of KBoards for so long, especially here in this thread. I will miss him.


----------



## crebel

spotsmom said:


> Oh my friends, I am afraid I have bad news to pass along. I have been trying to reach the NapCat for several weeks and finally resorted to posting on his Facebook page looking for news. His neighbor replied "Rest easy, Walter Slack. Thank you for your friendship. I will certainly miss you, my friend." An online search indicates that he died on September 25.
> 
> He was such a big part of KBoards for so long, especially here in this thread. I will miss him.


Oh damn. I have been googling him faithfully for weeks and was heartened that I never got an obit or death notice. This is another tremendous KB loss. Thanks for letting us know the outcome, spotsmom, it at least provides some closure.

RIP Napcat/Walter.


----------



## Atunah

Oh no. Such a big part of the KB family for so long. His avatar always brought a smile to my face. 

I like to think he is now surrounded by kittens napping in a hammock smiling over at the rainbow bridge.


----------



## Andra

spotsmom said:


> Oh my friends, I am afraid I have bad news to pass along. I have been trying to reach the NapCat for several weeks and finally resorted to posting on his Facebook page looking for news. His neighbor replied "Rest easy, Walter Slack. Thank you for your friendship. I will certainly miss you, my friend." An online search indicates that he died on September 25.
> 
> He was such a big part of KBoards for so long, especially here in this thread. I will miss him.


Thank you for letting us know. Rest well my friend. We miss you.


----------



## loonlover

Thank you, spotsmom, for letting us know. His posts and his love for cats will be sorely missed around here.


----------



## mlewis78

I am so sorry that Napcat is gone.  I did not know his real name, so I didn't search. RIP.

Jane, thank you for the information about upgrading iphones. So the SE would be better than the 8, but smaller? I will take a look at Apple's site. I keep forgetting, because I was very satisfied with my 6s until now. Today I took it off the charger to go out and was going to listen to a podcast while walking to Whole Foods. It reloaded the podcast app but wouldn't turn it on, so I went to an audiobook to listen to and after one minute the power went down to 2%. I put it on the charger for a few minutes but it would not go above 12%. 

When I was paying in Whole Foods, I could not turn the phone on to show them the app. Gave them my phone number.  I think that joining Audible did not help and only filled up my phone more. I couldn't figure how to send books I am not listening to back to the cloud.

Hope you all stay well and enjoy Sunday.


----------



## loonlover

Good morning, although the heart is a bit heavy this morning and I didn't sleep well. I've been up since around 3:30.

Sometimes it was a surprise to see NapCat had posted before me. That usually meant he was off on a bit of a venture that day, whether to a new assignment, a trip to town, or to volunteer at the wildlife refuge. He will be missed around here. RIP, NapCat.

Looks like a warm day in store with an expected high in the 80s.

Our main goal for the day is to drive into Little Rock and figure out the best way to get to the arena. The construction on redoing I-30 through town has begun in earnest and all theexits used in the past will be closed by Wednesday. I have one path in mind, but not sure II agrees with it. This is going to be a real mess for a long time. The choices are exiting the interstate really early and meandering through parts of Little Rock, or staying on the interstate past the normal exit, and backtracking to the arena. Neither one really appeal. Traffic will be an issue on 3-11 days. Another reason I'm not really bothered by not working.

Have a peaceful Sunday. Stay safe.


----------



## Jane917

mlewis78 said:


> Jane, thank you for the information about upgrading iphones. So the SE would be better than the 8, but smaller? I will take a look at Apple's site. I keep forgetting, because I was very satisfied with my 6s until now. Today I took it off the charger to go out and was going to listen to a podcast while walking to Whole Foods. It reloaded the podcast app but wouldn't turn it on, so I went to an audiobook to listen to and after one minute the power went down to 2%. I put it on the charger for a few minutes but it would not go above 12%.
> 
> When I was paying in Whole Foods, I could not turn the phone on to show them the app. Gave them my phone number. I think that joining Audible did not help and only filled up my phone more. I couldn't figure how to send books I am not listening to back to the cloud.
> 
> mlewis, the SE is an upgrade to the 8. I think it is the same size as the 8. The 11, $300 more, has a more sophisticated camera and is larger. I don't think I want anything larger than my 8. I have small hands and like throwing it in my pocket. It is easy to do a comparison on the Apple site.
> 
> RIP, NapCat.


----------



## spotsmom

I just bought an iPhone SE because for $250 it's a steal. I hear it's the same size as a 7 or 8.

My heart is heavy too at losing the NapCat. It just doesn't seem real. I am going to make a donation to the Ash Meadows NWR which is a place near his home and his heart. He will be missed.


----------



## mlewis78

spotsmom said:


> My heart is heavy too at losing the NapCat. It just doesn't seem real. I am going to make a donation to the Ash Meadows NWR which is a place near his home and his heart. He will be missed.


Amen.


----------



## Andra

spotsmom said:


> My heart is heavy too at losing the NapCat. It just doesn't seem real. I am going to make a donation to the Ash Meadows NWR which is a place near his home and his heart. He will be missed.


Is that the Refuge where he so gleefully volunteered? I think that would be an excellent tribute.

Morning all. Weather starting out nice and cool, but hotter afternoons are in store for us.
We ended up ordering breakfast on Saturday to do something different for our anniversary. I don't get French toast very ofter so it's a real treat.

Take care. Stay safe.


----------



## crebel

https://www.echovita.com/us/obituaries/nv/pahrump/walter-john-slack-11553520#events

Here is a link to the only obituary I found in the Pahrump NV paper.

My arm is doing well. Some digestive issues from various medications have finally started to resolve and I hope to feel more "normal" and less exhausted after today.

Belated Happy Anniversary, Andra! I'm glad you found a way to celebrate in these unique times.

Stay well, be safe.


----------



## Atunah

crebel said:


> https://www.echovita.com/us/obituaries/nv/pahrump/walter-john-slack-11553520#events
> 
> Here is a link to the only obituary I found in the Pahrump NV paper.
> 
> My arm is doing well. Some digestive issues from various medications have finally started to resolve and I hope to feel more "normal" and less exhausted after today.
> 
> Belated Happy Anniversary, Andra! I'm glad you found a way to celebrate in these unique times.
> 
> Stay well, be safe.


I hope you aren't in too much pain. . Here is to healing fast.


----------



## loonlover

A donation to Ash Meadows seems apt. I had thought of doing that and now I know the name of it.

Good morning.

I slept better last night, even waking up later than normal.

Breakfast eaten, laundry started, and bill paying yet to be done. I lead such a boring life, but I don't mind.

Hope everyone is doing well. Stay safe.


----------



## spotsmom

Where some of you are, it IS morning! Thanks, crebel, for that link. I am feeling down in the dumps about losing him. I did write to Ash Meadows asking how to make a donation in his memory and will let you know what I find out.

And the Dodgers lost tonight, but the Rays have defeated the cheating Astro's 2 straight games so that makes my baseball self happy.

Tuesday is take hubby to the surgeon for a follow up visit and it's supposed to rain a lot of the day. Yay!!!

Hope you're better, crebel!


----------



## crebel

Good morning. Woohoo! I made a cup of tea and left-handed buttered a piece of toast _all by myself_ this morning!  A small but satisfying accomplishment.

Everyone stay safe, be well, be good to yourselves and others.


----------



## loonlover

Good morning.

Crebel, progress! 

Cool at 44 this morning and climbing to 77 or so.

II works 11-7 tonight. While he sleeps in this morning, I'll make a produce run. I've been out of lettuce for several days. Need to be able to make salad again. 

We did figure out the best route for II to get to the arena. His commute time won't change much when he goes in at 11 PM, but the traffic will probably increase it when he goes in at 3 PM. There may be a slight change when he comes home, but he won't have to go through as much of the downtown area to be able to hit a freeway entrance. Still not bad for us, but I do feel for the current commuters looking at 3-4 years of this.

Hope your day goes well. Stay safe.


----------



## mlewis78

Crebel, I am glad you are on the mend. 

I went to the orthopedic doctor on E. 64th. The trip was OK. I was hoping to walk but this was 2nd day in a row of rain and holding the umbrella with the left hand the entire way was not a good idea. Turned out that by the time I left, the rain stopped but left too late to walk. I took the subway for first time since 2/28 from 7th/57th to Lexington/59th. The exit was on 3rd Ave. So much the better. The east side looked good to me today. It is cleaner than my area and everyone I saw wore masks. 

I got a cast -- hot pink. I had the option of leaving the splint on or get a cast (since i am more than 3 weeks in). This feels better and does not cover as much of my arm or hand. So far i have done no harm to the fracture. The doc said this kind of fracture (radial distal?) only happens to those with osteoporosis. My arm was found to have it 4 years ago, but so far no osteoporosis in my spine or hip. They x-rayed my good hand and the tech told me I have arthritis in that wrist. I am not surprised. I think I have it in fingers too.

Healing takes 6 weeks and then hand/wrist therapy. My goal is to play flute again, but we need our wrists to be good for everything we do with our hands.

Our weather should be better tomorrow. It's been in the 50s, damp and very early in the morning it was 49. 68 inside when I got up. No heat yet. 

I stopped at Mee Noodle Shop for dumplings to take out on the way home.

Take care, everyone.


----------



## mlewis78

crebel said:


> https://www.echovita.com/us/obituaries/nv/pahrump/walter-john-slack-11553520#events
> Here is a link to the only obituary I found in the Pahrump NV pape
> Stay well, be safe.


Thank you, Crebel, for posting this. I didn't see much in the obit, but i left a guest note. I saw the photos that a friend of his added.


----------



## loonlover

Good morning.

mlewis, glad the doctor's visit went well. Continued healing vibes sent your way.

44 degrees again this morning with a forecast high of 80 with sunny skies. Might try to get my walk in this morning while it is a little cooler.

Nothing special planned for the day. Guess that will be the norm for a while. II says they are hoping to begin having events at the arena after the first of the year. I'm not convinced that it will happen that soon.

Enjoy what you can today. Stay safe.


----------



## Andra

Well it's morning somewhere.
My tooth extraction went well yesterday. I was on pretty strong pain meds through bedtime yesterday, but today am getting by with ibuprofen and ice packs. Now I have an excuse to eat ice cream for a few days 

Stay safe.


----------



## crebel

Good evening. It's good to hear positive health updates from mlewis and Andra!

I managed to make a pot of bean soup and cornbread muffins one-handed today after DH pulled the IP out for me! I think he is relieved he may not have to continue doing all the cooking and cleaning after he gets home from work every day. It will be a while before I can use the can opener or open a new/tight jar of anything, so MIL says she will open anything I have sitting on the counter when she gets back from her walk every day. I think I said it before, but I have no clue how I would manage living alone. Blessings for you, mlewis.

Be safe, be well.


----------



## mlewis78

Thank you Crebel, Loonlover and others for your good wishes. Andra, wishing you the best.

Crebel, I looked at a few youtube videos about doing things with a cast on the arm a few weeks ago. There was one woman who had a few videos, because she had a wrist fracture from a snowboard accident. Some of it helped, but we do figure out on our own what we can do with the other hand. I've been cooking and prepping but took out a slice of pizza tonight. There are some dishes I cannot do. I don't think I can open a jar of marinara sauce, so I'm not making the Instant Pot spaghetti with meat sauce. I do not use the grater for cheese when I make an omelet but cut the cheese up.

I slept in today and went out this evening to take out garbage and visit CVS for soda and taking out that slice of pizza.  It was after 9 and no one else was in the pizza place. They had a sign-in sheet for people who are eating in. I've heard that when you eat in here in NYC that the restaurant has to take your contact information in case they have to do a tracing after someone gets Covid. Some places take your temp (not sure if that is required).

I still have not shopped for a new phone. I think one of the problems I am having is that it won't take the iphone update because of space and it isn't supporting all the apps. My health app today only recorded 6 steps and i walked at least .8 mile. I ordered a fit-bit versa watch tonight that was $50 off for prime day. It's not the latest model, which is $230. The one I'm getting is $128 after the discount. There was no discount on Prince of Peace Ginger Chews, but I ordered them. Yesterday I ordered 2 long-sleeve v-neck tops and a nightgown (some discount) and used the $10 they offered for spending that amount at Whole Foods last week.

Wishing you all a good evening and tomorrow morning (Thurs).


----------



## loonlover

Good morning.

Cloudy skies and a high of 64 today with a slight possibility of a rain shower.

Andra, glad to hear your procedure went well. 

mlewis and Crebel, glad to hear you are adapting. I was always amazed at how my mother managed when she broke her upper arm in her eighties. She did get some occupational therapy before she left the hospital, though, that gave her suggestions on how to do things that would make life easier for her.

Nothing going on here today. We might make it to TSC for bird seed. I'm not going through a lot of seed right now, but might as well get some stocked up for when the gold finch arrive. Plus, I have a discount to use.

Hope your day goes well. Stay safe.


----------



## crebel

Had a long post typed and managed to delete instead of post, so shorter version is: Good morning, cold and blustery here; one-handedness would be easier to adapt if the usable arm/hand was my dominant arm.

Stay safe, be well. Where's Anna? I don't want any more missing persons.


----------



## spotsmom

Hello! I hated to ask where is Anna also, but I see she hasn't posted for awhile.

Glad you ladies are adjusting to your injuries. I only have one thing to say about the time I broke a finger on my dominant hand. Tampax. Hopefully you won't be affected!!

Got my new iphone SE today and boy do I like that smaller size (same as 6s, 7 and . I just don't need to carry around a jr tablet in my pocket. Easy peasy transfer from my old phone too.

Beautiful day here today.30 this morning. Loonlover do you get goldfinches in the fall? I am lucky if they come in the summer. I adore them. They are the state bird of Washington. So petite. Enjoy them.

Stay well everyone.


----------



## mlewis78

A friend suggested that I take my iphone 6s to an Apple store (will need an appointment) to be evaluated for what the problems are. He said they are likely to recommend buying a new one.

Thursday was the second nice day in a row, and I didn't get out until after dark both days. I walked to Amish Market just before they closed tonight. We are getting rain all day today. 66 now, I thin (6:30 am).

I have seen Anna on facebook on the 13th.

I like goldfinches too.

Hope everyone is well and enjoys Friday.


----------



## crebel

Good morning.  We had a hard frost overnight and they are using the S*** word (no accumulation) Saturday night into Sunday morning!  

This afternoon DH will be picking up half a beef we ordered in June from a local locker, so we will be set for a long time with fewer trips to the grocery store.

mlewis, thanks for the FB sighting of Anna.

Stay well, be safe.


----------



## Annalog

Good morning from southern Arizona. DH and I are alive and well. I apologize for not checking in here earlier and causing concern. We have been busy and time seems to fly by. This morning I woke up at 3 AM and had time to catch up.

The news about NapCat's passing is so very sad. I will miss him, especially here and in the Pound-A-Week Club thread. He was so helpful and encouraging. I will miss the stories about the cats and the Lighthouse Ranch. RIP NapCat (Walter) 

Mlewis, glad your wrist seems to be healing well and hope the osteoporosis does not get worse. 

Crebel, glad your wrist surgery went well and that you are able to do a bit more.

Andra, a very belated Happy Anniversary to you and your spouse. Glad your tooth extraction went well.

The sale of my mom's house to one of her grandsons (my nephew) was completed. My sister, who is the estate executor, caught several mistakes in the paperwork and got them corrected. Then there was trouble getting an appointment with the credit union to get the funds distributed. I provided support to my sister via phone and in person. I went with her to the credit union appointment, took her shopping at JoAnn's, and then we bought food at Pei Wei's to take to her house to eat with her and her husband.

DH has been busy rebuilding some of the cabinets and other items that we rescued from going to the landfill during the demolition portion of the remodel on mom's/nephew's house. 

I have been busy with origami Zoom meetings and trying to keep up on the Journey2Nebula sew-along that my daughter suggested that I do with her. As a beginning quilter, I am learning a lot. I have also been sewing more masks. However, as with many things, I tend to go at turtle speed.  

We also are continuing to sort through and organize our stuff in preparation for an eventual move in with our daughter.

Something has been eating some of the luffas growing in the garden. A few days ago, DH called me out to identify scat in the back yard. It appeared to be coyote scat to me. That was a lot less worrisome than either the bobcat or mountain lion that DH was worrying about. Yesterday I saw the family flock of about two dozen quail that stay around our acre. I suspect that they are what has been eating the luffas. I know that the chickens loved eating the young luffas. I am happy to think that the quail are enjoying them also. There are more than enough for all of us.

I have signed up for the Everyone Runs Veterans Day 5K. I definitely need to start run/walking regularly as sitting at a sewing machine for long hours is not helping me lose the weight that I have put on this year! The cooler weather will help me be more active outside.

Four days ago we had the power go out at about 2:30 AM. Since DH uses a CPAP, it woke him instantly. I woke about an hour later due to overheating with the ceiling fan off. I checked our power company's website via my phone. Most of our county was out of electricity. It was still off at 8 AM, so we drove to Tucson to eat breakfast, deliver some stuff to my sister, and run some other errands. We headed home after the website said that power was restored. Fortunately, very little from the refrigerator needed to be tossed out.

DH and I completed our early ballots and deposited them in the local official ballot collection box inside the local county services building, as we have done for the past several years.

My granddaughters are Tohono O'odham. In the past few weeks, my oldest granddaughter has driven down to the area by Quitobaquito Springs. Once was to participate in a protest over the destruction caused by wall construction through O'odham land. Once was to participate in a healing ceremony before the roads were closed. She is an active member of VOSA (Voices of O'odham Students at ASU). I attended a very interesting Zoom meeting that VOSA had in preparation for Indigenous Peoples Day. I am grateful that she was not at the protest on Indigenous Peoples Day when tear gas and rubber bullets were used against peaceful protesters. What our government is doing there is dreadful.

I am going to try to get a few more hours of sleep before I get up. I will be packing and then driving to my daughter's house for the weekend and to go to my doctor's office early Monday morning for my annual physical exam. I will be taking some of DH's power tools so that my daughter and I can finish the remodel project DH started a week and a half ago. I will also take some framed photos and other stuff that can move there early.

May your day be filled with wonder. Stay safe and well. Sending healing energy to all who need it. Be excellent to each other.


----------



## crebel

Anna!  I am so happy to read your busy update and know that all is well.


----------



## loonlover

Good morning.

Anna, good to hear from you. We were all a little worried, I admit.

spotsmom, gold finches arrive here between Thanksgiving and Christmas and usually stay until April. This year I had a couple of pairs through most of the summer. There are more than I can count at the feeders some days once they arrive.

Snow? And here I was thinking I wasn't ready for a low of 41 tonight. Always been glad we moved south as the older I get, the more I dislike being cold.

We didn't leave the house yesterday, after all. It stayed gloomy all day and we just didn't stir ourselves to do much of anything. Need to change that feeling of ennui, somehow. Maybe sunshine today will help with that.

Enjoy your Friday. Do something a little different to mark the weekend. Stay safe.


----------



## Andra

Happy Friday!  It's a very nippy 64 here this morning since we have a lot of wind.  I had to put on a jacket to walk from the car to the office.  We are setting up for a meeting next week.  I haven't quite figured out why I have to be at the office when we are having a remote meeting, but I guess it's job security.  At least I should be able to head home earlier than 4pm.

Glad to hear from you Anna.  I think we are all a little on edge from NapCat.

I am still eating ice cream for breakfast.  I suspect that will only be a few more days.  I will also be glad when I can use a straw again.  Apparently I forgot how to drink out of a cup without one - even with a nice lid with a drinking hole in it.  I have made more messes with drinks in the last few days than in the last few years...

Yesterday we discovered that my dishwasher is not really doing its job.  All the dishes had spots of dried stuff on them.  I had to rewash the entire load by hand.  I suspect it has something to do with the dishwasher also being 22 years old.  To the best of my knowledge it's never been cleaned or anything.  Project for this weekend is trying to clean it out.  If that doesn't work I guess I am getting a dishwasher for my birthday.  I am already paying for two new AC units - not ready for the rest of my appliances to give up on me!

I have a stack of things to go to Goodwill that need to leave the house soon.  They are stacked on the hearth and if the colder weather continues I want a fire 

Take care everybody.  Stay safe.


----------



## spotsmom

Hard frost here overnight as well, but it's supposed to be 75 today before going back down to the 60's again. My dog and I are going to a local small lake where the other day I discovered about six LOONS! I was so excited to see them, and they even made loon noises for me. I've only heard them once before in my life so it was very special. Hopefully they'll still be there for me and my spotting scope.

Anna, I'm so glad you're back! Glad to read that your granddaughters are sticking up for their heritage. It is dreadful.

Tonight I hope to finish my "Dissent Toque" which is a hat knit in memory of Ruth Bader Ginsberg and her wonderful collars! Also doing a cowl as well.

OK, off to the lake! Stay well!


----------



## mlewis78

I got my first hair cut since early February Friday evening. I looked at the salon's online site late Thursday night and was able to book a 7:30pm appointment (latest I've done). They called this morning to say there were some cancellations and could I come in at 2:15. I had gone to bed at 7am, so I said no, but they had a 6:30pm, which I took. It's a rainy day, hence the cancellations. The stylist told me that the client uses a walker and doesn't iike to use it in the rain.

I kept putting off the hair cut, but it is always easier to shampoo and condition in the shower after one. I've been taking so long to do it all with my left hand. She cut 3 inches off.

The weather should be nicer today. Planning to do more walking, at least 3 miles. Today I did about  a half a mile for the salon visit. My iphone app won't tell me the correct distance now. It also dips in power from 100% to 10% as soon as I unplug from charging. I might as well not even take it with me when I go out. I ordered a Fit Bit Versa 2 watch on prime day.


----------



## crebel

Good morning. Milder weather today. 52 now going to 60 by noon before dropping into 20s with wind and "precipitation" overnight.

Let me say, a side of beef and small pork bundle may have been an overreaction to shortages/hoarding. Holy Cow (pun intended), our 2 small chest freezers, our and MIL's fridge freezers are packed and DS is swinging by today to take an insulated bagful of beef home. There were 126 one-pound chubs just of hamburger!!    It all worked out to only $2.86/lb, so that's a wonderful bargain with all the roasts, t-bones, ribeyes, etc. now awaiting our eating pleasure. Still, it's an awful lot of meat ... We'll keep sharing with son's family as they have room.

Spotsmom, I think seeing/hearing the loons would be amazing! I'm sure LL will be happy for you.  

Stay safe, be well, and be good to yourselves and others.


----------



## loonlover

Good morning.

Sure hope you were able to see and hear the loons, spotsmom. Watching and listening to them was one of the enjoyments of our vacations in Minnesota.

Chilly here at 40 degrees this morning, but the next few mornings won't be that cool and highs will be in the 70s for the next few days.

II working 3-11 today. I have lots of things to do that will keep me busy.

Hope you enjoy your Saturday. Stay safe.


----------



## spotsmom

There were 3 goldfinches at my thistle feeder this morning! I had to just sit down and watch them. I adore them. Probably on their way somewhere warmer.

The loons were still at the lake and I was able to zoom in on them. They are in their non-breeding plumage now, but I was able to see a faint trace of one's "necklace". They were very silent. But last Monday they did let out a couple of spine tingling loon noises. Still quite the treat.

Crebel, I wish I was nearby and could score some bones for my dog. That's a LOT of meat you have there!

I am off to visit my small knitting group today and then baseball this afternoon. If the World Series is the Braves vs the Astros, you can count me out!

Stay safe and be happy!


----------



## mlewis78

Good morning.

It was in high 40s overnight and at 7 Saturday morning. No heat inside yet. I do not like that I have to call the super every year and every time we don't have heat. There are 20 apartments in the building. This happens every year the first time it gets cold. It has been 67 inside and it goes up a degree from the steam of my shower. I think it got up to almost 70 on Saturday afternoon and back to 54 by the time I took a walk at 8pm.

I took out Thai food for dinner and it wasn't what I was expecting. Chicken basil should be sliced chicken, but it was ground meat. Won Dee Siam on 9th and 53rd. My fave place closed when the pandemic started. I had spring rolls too. It came with 3. I think 4 was the standard serving. There is a new Thai place two doors from Won Dee Siam. Might try that next time I want Thai food.

Crebel, you get quite the weather if it went to 20s.

Take care, everyone. Be well.


----------



## crebel

Good morning. It only got down to 31, and it is snowing, but not sticking at 34 degrees now, hopefully rising to 45 by noon.

mlewis, I sure thought I mentioned your haircut yesterday, but I keep touching something in my left-hand one-finger typing now that jumps my cursor and deletes stuff. I am getting used to my much shorter hair and like it better than I did. You're so right about how much easier it is to take care of during our one-handedness.  I'm sure you miss your flute, too. I can't do anything on my piano yet.

Everyone stay safe, be well.


----------



## loonlover

Good morning.

Enough rain overnight to wet the pavement and leave a few drops on the cars. Supposed to be cloudy and 78 today with rain moving in overnight.

I have the feeling I'll be pulling for the Rays (although it has been a few years since I followed an AL team) as I don't have a lot of confidence the Braves will win today. Was glad to see the Astros lose. Been thinking about how team loyalties sometimes change as we go through life, but one consistent dislike for me has been the Dodgers. All because of a rivalry with cousins who moved to southern California about the same time we moved to Reno. At that time at least, Reno followed the Giants. Even though we now live in Cardinal country, we became Braves fans when we could watch most of their games on TBS. The fact that our newspaper's sports editor does not like baseball also made it hard for us to get much more baseball news than the scores before the internet.

Nothing in the plans today except some laundry.

Hope you have a peaceful Sunday. Stay safe.


----------



## loonlover

Good morning.

Warm this morning and heading to around 79 with thunderstorms likely this afternoon.

II has a doctor's appointment this morning and then works 3-11. Haven't decided what I'll get done while he is at work.

Looks like sports are off my agenda until spring training. Oh well, there is always next year. We no longer follow any sports but baseball, and since I'm not doing any socializing right now, I don't even have to pretend I know if the Razorbacks won or not.

Hope your week is off to a good start. Stay safe.


----------



## Andra

Good morning.  Overcast, foggy, and 74 here this morning.  Forecast calls for about a 10-degree increase for the day.  I am at the office doing some last-minute testing before the meeting tomorrow.  But I hope to head home around noon and finish up from there if things are going well.
We had a friend help us with the dishwasher and got a part ordered on Saturday.  If $14 buys me a little time, that works for me.  We just have to see if we are able to get the inside cleaned out really well.  So far I am not having any ill effects from washing dishes by hand 

Have a great week.  Stay safe.


----------



## crebel

Good morning. We won't make it out of cloudy 30s today with some probable more snow/rain mix, but nothing significant.

I have found an old coat that my splint will fit through the arm for Dr visit in just a bit. We made a quick trip to the grocery store yesterday afternoon and got our flu shots at the pharmacy while there. There were disinfectant wipes in stock (limit 1)! The things that excite me these days ...  

Stay safe, be well.


----------



## Annalog

Good evening from southern Arizona. This morning, when I was in central Arizona, I had my annual physical exam. Everything was ordinary and mostly normal (cholesterol slightly elevated, exercise more, lose weight put on during this crazy year). My doctor said, "Boring annual physical exams are the best kind!" I agreed.

Over the weekend, my daughter and I worked on her home improvement project and cut fabric for out next sew-along project. Much progress was made. 

May your days be filled with wonder. Stay safe and well. Sending healing energy to all who need it. Be excellent to each other.


----------



## crebel

Good morning. How wonderful to have a boring physical, Anna!

Did you hear the crazy Iowa weather on the national news yesterday?? We just had a little rain with some snow mixed in down here, but 90 miles north where my mother and sisters live they had an unexpected snow "squall" and got 7-9" in a couple of hours! Earliest measurable snowfall since they've been keeping records. I know I posted last year about the kids trick-or-treating in the snow with a couple of inches and I thought that was nuts. This is a whole other level of  

After Dr visit yesterday stitches (not staples like I thought) are out and a cast is on. The amount of repeated compressions to mold the cast in the position they want my arm for the next month was not fun and will remain pretty owie for the next few days. Fingers, thumb, and part of my palm are free, but the arm is locked in a karate chop position to prevent being able to rotate my wrist so the bones won't slide over each other. So continued zero use of this arm for another month except squeezing a soft stress ball. I have a feeling rehab will be a longer slog than I was hoping for. Ah well, one day at a time.

I will be watching the World Series because it's baseball, but I have no team preference this year.

Stay safe, be well, be kind to yourself and others.


----------



## loonlover

Good morning.

Boring physicals are the way to go. I suppose I should schedule one, but haven't really felt the need this year.

Crebel, sounds like progress for the wrist, but the position sounds tiresome as well as painful for a bit, at least.

Dental checkups on our schedule for today. II's scheduled one in May was postponed and I postponed mine from July. At least, now we'll be back on going at the same time again. After the dentist, we'll be stopping at CVS to see if the steroid prescription for II's tennis elbow is ready. I got the notification that one the doctor sent over for me was ready yesterday, but no notification for his. We also are to buy one of the bands for him to wear. By then, we'll be ready to get some lunch somewhere.

Hope you find some beauty in the day. Stay safe.


----------



## Annalog

Good morning from southern Arizona. It is currently 48°F and headed to a sunny 92°F.

Today my plan is to return all the fabric in the containers that I took with me to my daughter's house back to where it belongs in my craft room. I will cut out and start sewing some requested masks with the Disney fabric that I have. DH and I will both be going to our daughter's house for this weekend. He will be working on the dog gates while I have a Saturday appointment for a mammogram and a bone density scan.

The most important normal and boring part of my physical exam yesterday was, along with normal pulses in both ankles and my doctor very happy with all she heard through her stethoscope listening to my heart and carotid artery, a completely normal EKG showing no sign of the atrial fibrillation that was the cause of me passing out and falling back in July. In addition, my T wave is still normal and not inverted or reversed. My T wave had been reversed for many years before 2015 when the results of taking up running and the loss of weight had possibly corrected it. This means that I can return to donating blood to the Red Cross in January (6 months after my previous AFIB incident).  I also need to schedule a colonoscopy exam. I am not looking forward to the prep for that.  

I hope that your day is wonderful. Be safe and be excellent to each other.


----------



## mlewis78

Boring exam results are good. Considering that I gained 20 pounds since March, mine were quite good on Sept. 2nd. I was afraid that my blood sugar would be high, but it was normal. It has not been high yet. 

When I visited the hand doctor last week, he told me that my fracture is seen almost exclusively in people with osteoporosis. I do have osteoporosis in the arm, but have fallen before without fractures. From what I read online, a distal radius fracture is very common (that is what mine is). the doctor suggested that I work with my GYN about bone density. I explained to him that I'd taken Evista 6 months, which led to a pulmonary embolism. I don't want to trade the osteo problem for possibly fatal other ones. He thought that maybe in 10 years I'll fall and fracture my hip. (So far i don't have osteoporosis in hip or spine). One of the heavy-duty treatments for bone density is Prolia, which has a list of awful possible side effects.

Crebel, I hope you are doing well. I am also concerned with how long the therapy will be. I think my doctor said about two months. I am determined to get back to the flute when it's OK.

I had an appointment at the Apple store on 5th Avenue Tuesday night. I was leaning towards just getting a new battery, but I bought a new SE phone. The diagnostics showed a bad battery and phone being too full. I bought a phone with 128 GB instead of 64. This Apple store is open 24/7. I used to go to this one after work at 1am to look at stuff when I worked in that building (until 2009). The Lincoln Center location is closer to me but closes at 9 and didn't have any appointments available at genius bar until next Monday.


----------



## loonlover

Good morning.

Foggy this morning and heading to a high of around 85 again.

mlewis, I agree with worrying about the side effects from the osteoporosis medications. I quit taking them also as I viewed the alternative better than dealing with the drugs.

My dental exam was routine, but II will be getting another crown. Appointments scheduled for next month to take care of that.

Haircuts today. Somehow we seem to schedule multiple appointments in a week, then have nothing for a span of time. Oh well, looks like lunch out again today. Always agreeable to that. Also have a Walmart pickup scheduled for after the haircuts. And, another stop at CVS as one of II's prescriptions wasn't ready yesterday. At least errands get us out of the house some. 

Hope your day goes well. Stay safe.


----------



## Andra

Good morning.  It's 70 and overcast here this morning.  I am sitting on hold trying to determine if I actually have a mammogram appointment this morning.  I've been on hold forever it seems.
Oh well, I guess I am taking off early either way.
I have gotten into a funk so don't be surprised if I am out of pocket for a bit.
Take care and stay safe.


----------



## loonlover

Good morning.

Another warm day expected with cloudy skies. I really think I might be ready for some cooler temps. Maybe that would also calm the seasonal allergies down a bit.

Errands accomplished yesterday, and then I was lazy after we got home. 

II works 11-7 tonight. Otherwise, no particular plans.  

Andra, hope things get better. This year has not lent itself to allowing us to stay upbeat in too many ways.

Stay safe.


----------



## crebel

Morning. Storms all night, in 50s this morning going to 70s which has created very dense fog. More storms tonight as cold front rushes in. Gloomy weather is not conducive to keeping a positive attitude along with everything else. Hang in there, Andra.

I hope the fog lifts enough later for MIL to take me to early vote. The auditors office has said they can help accommodate my current inability to write. Also hoping to see grandson's final football game if not cancelled for storms.

Stay well, be safe, U.S. citizens VOTE!


----------



## mlewis78

We had gloomy weather Thursday too. No rain though, as far as I could tell. More of the same weather Friday. It feels warm because of high humidity. 64 now going to 67 later today. I thought it was 3:15 when I got up but it was an hour earlier. I didn't realize until later when it was only 3:00. Friday afternoon I have an appointment to see the hand doctor.

When I went out to do a short run to CVS tonight, I saw the cat that lives across the street on the ground floor in her window. I had not seen her there for a long time. Here's a link to her. Not in good focus, but when I spread the iphone screen (even though I touched on the center to focus), this happens. I didn't notice the pumpkin and orange cup until after I posted to facebook:

https://www.facebook.com/photo?fbid=10224532460004992&set=a.1070980780747


----------



## loonlover

Good morning.

Rainy here with a forecast of close to 3/4 inches. It is raining hard enough right now to think that is underestimating the amount.

Crebel, hope you were able to vote yesterday. We were able to vote absentee. Requested our ballots the first week we could do so and they were sent to us in one of the first batches mailed out by the county clerk. We mailed them back at the Post Office in the county seat and tracking showed they had been accepted 3 business days later. Easy from our view point, but know it doesn't work that way in all states.

Nothing on our agenda for today. I imagine II will sleep a while this morning. He doesn't work again until Sunday.

Hope you are looking forward to doing something slightly different for the weekend. Stay safe.


----------



## crebel

Good morning. Yesterday turned into a beautiful weather day here reaching a high of 80. We were able to attend the football game in shirtsleeves and rain and falling temperatures didn't start until after we got home. Today we won't make it out of the 30s and snow is expected Saturday and Sunday. Just crazy swings from day to day.

Thanks, LL, I was able to vote yesterday! Workers at the auditor's office were so kind and helpful filling out forms for me and I could initial with a left-hand scrawl. They even filled out forms to verify my MIL to fill in my ballot at my direction. It was awesome and we were in and out in less than 20 minutes with no worries about it being counted now. YAY!!

Those events did mean 2 outings in one day for me, I was really tired and ended up taking pain meds last night for the first time in a week. That's what being an injured, 9-month recluse will do for you.   

Stay safe, be well, and VOTE if you are a U.S. citizen.


----------



## spotsmom

Good morning. Glad to know you were able to vote yesterday, crebel. A cold front is headed our way with the high this weekend only being around freezing. Snow up on the mountains. We started our woodstove yesterday which usually stays lit until April... That's a lot of wood!

Taking some stuff to the thrift store today but that's about it. Waiting for the ball game tonight.

Stay safe and well!


----------



## mlewis78

I am glad to hear about successful voting. Not to be political, but I heard today that a certain person has been suing battleground states in order to suppress voting.

I went back to the hand doctor this afternoon. They took another x-ray that looks good. This is Day 35 (one day short of 5 weeks) and the doctor said he sees a lot of bone there where the fracture was. Not completely healed, but there is another week for that. They removed the cast. A therapist made a removable splint that I am wearing most of the time. I should take it off for showering and two or three time a day to move my wrist and do some simple exercises. I'll see doctor in two weeks and he will decide if I need therapy (which I expect I will).

I left a little late and got there 5 minutes before my appointment. It's a two-mile walk. It was cloudy out with rain forecasted, but before I left the sun came out. I wore sunglasses. Had to walk fast. Afterwards the sun went in. I took photos of the East 64th, 5th Avenue and Central Park South. There are some pretty mums on the islands in the middle of Park Avenue. I took out a slice of pizza on the way home.

I am thinking about flute playing, but I know to wait at least 2 weeks. After another week, I might take it out of the case to see what it feels like to hold it. The doctor and therapist did not comment on it. The New York Flute Club is doing online programs in lieu of in-person concerts. Last night they had the first webinar with a well-known member. She compared Debussy Syrinx and another unaccompanied piece. It went on for 20 minutes and cut off and I could not get it back. It was on Zoom. I did try to get it back. Nothing has been said about it cutting off or how it went. I had other things to do anyway. There is a program this Sunday. During normal seasons, they have concerts, about once a month, on Sundays at a recital hall at Baruch College.

It's been warm with all the humidity. In the 60s today, but I sweated a lot outside.


----------



## loonlover

Good morning.

We're to be cool today with a high of 52 or so and cloudy skies. About an inch of rain fell yesterday morning and another inch yesterday afternoon. Should be caught up on rainfall for the month and still way ahead for the year.

Fixed biscuits and gravy for breakfast; then put dinner in the slow cooker. Today was the day to clean the Keurig and change the filter in it and the Brita. Easy chores but it kept me busy this morning. Probably a good thing.

Need to make a trip to the Post Office by 2 PM and II needs to fill his gas tank. I'm hoping he might be willing to do that shortly.

Hope you are enjoying the day. Stay safe.


----------



## Annalog

Good evening from southern Arizona. I am spending the weekend at my daughter's house. 

This morning my daughter and I went for a run/walk. She did the running and I did the walking.

This afternoon I had my overdue screening mammogram and bone density scan tests. I am hoping for boring normal results. 

The pantry remodel continues.

Keeping busy as always.

I hope that your day is wonderful. Be safe and be excellent to each other.


----------



## mlewis78

Anna, I hope you get good and boring results on those things.

After my big day on Friday (doctor and walking 4.1 miles) and staying up too late, I could not get up today until . . . 5. It was a dreary day outside, but tonight I watched a walking video of ActionKid in Central Park at 2pm and a lot of people were out there in the gloom. Lots of people picnicking and playing in Sheep Meadow.

I went out to get a few things at Amish Market. Got there 15 minutes before they closed (9pm closing). Then I took out from a new Thai restaurant called Three Roosters, which is next to the Thai place I took out from last Saturday (Won Dee Siam). They only have chicken dishes. I'd read in Gothamist about the fried chicken with fries and got that. It was SOOOOOOOOO spicy. I think it was all in the outside. I hope it didn't have that much salt, just other hot spicy herbs. I finished the fries, since I knew I wouldn't want to reheat them and I left about half of the chicken for another day. It was that hot. Something about spicy Thai though is that if you drink water it helps to make the hot feeling go away. It was even hot on my lips.

There were a lot of people out on 9th Avenue tonight, mostly for outdoor dining or walking. The temp was lower today, about 55 when I went out. It's 46 now and only going up to 54 at most today. I wonder if the heat will finally come on in my building? It's almost 6am, so it should, but I bet it won't.

Early voting started in New York throughout the state on Saturday. There were long lines and I saw a comment on facebook from a woman who waited 4 hours and said it was worth it (same voting place as mine). My voting place is Madison Square Garden (for early voting) and my plan is to go Monday with a back-up plan of going Tuesday (when it is open until 8 instead of 3pm).

Have a good, safe Sunday, everyone.


----------



## loonlover

Good morning.

We're looking at a slightly warmer day with a high of 58. Gloomy skies forecast until late in the week.

II working 11-7 tonight. I might decide to put flannel sheets on the bed today since I was a little cool last night.

Hope you have a peaceful Sunday. Stay safe.


----------



## Annalog

Good evening from central Arizona. Strange weather for Arizona is predicted for tomorrow. Benson, in southeastern Arizona,  is predicted to have a high of 66°F with a low of 32°F. Gilbert, in central Arizona, is predicted to have a high of 64°F with a low of 43°F. Flagstaff, in northern Arizona, is predicted to have a low of 27°F tonight with high of 30°F with a low of 16°F tomorrow. I was dripping sweat in my daughter's garage today painting a faux barn door. I was in the shade with the garage door open. Painting the back of that door will be a lot cooler tomorrow!

In addition to door painting, I also did some sewing along side my daughter. I brought my sewing machine from home and she was sewing on her machine. We were both working on Rock Candy table toppers for the Journey2Nebula sew along. Hers is in winter prints with snowflakes and mine is in fall and harvest prints.

I hope that your day is wonderful. Be safe and be excellent to each other.


----------



## loonlover

Good morning.

A low of around 50 this morning with cloudy skies and a forecast high of 53. Also a possibility of some rain showers around noon.

A produce and prescription run in my plans for the morning followed by laundry. Think it's time to swap out the wardrobes. II might just want more long sleeve shirts available.

Hope your week started well. Stay safe.


----------



## crebel

Good morning. I've been in kind of a blah mood the last few days. We've had cold weather, rain, and snow. It may warm up to high 50s this weekend.

Sunday my MIL is returning to Florida until April. I'm not sure how I feel about that, but suppose with the precautions she takes she will be as safe there as she is here right now. I will be riding along to take her to the airport and then we will stop at my mother's building for a few minutes. My sister will also meet us there and we will see each other, masked, outside, distanced. It will be the first time I have seen them since last Christmas.

Stay safe. Be well. U.S. citizens, VOTE!


----------



## loonlover

Good morning.

Thinking of you, Crebel, and safe travels for you and your MIL. 

46 and foggy here this morning with a forecast high of 50. Accuweather says it will be dreary today. Must make myself do something besides sit around all day. And there are things that need to be done, I just don't always push myself to get them done.

Amazon has opened a last mile distribution center about 3 miles from us. It has been interesting to watch as they remodeled the building and enlarged the parking area. We've been observing the arrival of dozens of Prime delivery vans over the last 3 weeks or so and one day last week saw multiple ones heading in all directions around noon. So we assume they are now using the facility. Part of my subscription order did arrive a day earlier than the shipping notice stated it would but don't know if this distribution center will have much effect on speed of deliveries. Amazon is also building a 5-story distribution center at the river port. Not sure when it will open.

Hope you find some inspiration in the day. Stay safe.


----------



## mlewis78

I found some inspiration today by voting! It was more exciting than I expected. I had been anxious about whether to walk to Madison Square Garden or take the train. Figured that if I took the train I wouldn't be out as long and wouldn't need a bathroom. I walked and it was fine. I heard from some people on FB (neighborhood page) that they waited 4 hours in line on Saturday, the first day of early voting. A friend in my nabe went Sunday and waited two hours. My wait (from getting in line to finishing voting) was an hour twenty minutes. I got in line on 8th Avenue near 34th. The line went south to 32nd and a long block to 7th Avenue to the front of MSG.

I never thought it would take so long to vote where I am, but I am glad that so many people are voting. The longest it took for me previously was in 1992 on a raining morning at John Jay College on West 59th Street. There was a big turn out for change.

There were a lot of chalk messages on the sidewalk during the wait about how important voting is. I took a few photos but they are not among the ones I posted below.

i wore this sticker afterwards and then stuck it on my kindle fire cover:
https://www.facebook.com/photo?fbid=10224572709051193&set=a.1070980780747

They gave me another sticker:
https://www.facebook.com/photo?fbid=10224572696050868&set=a.1070980780747

This was what I saw after I got to 7th Avenue in the front of MSG (I think you can also see there the front of the NY Times on 8th Avenue and the photos I took on West 46th Street, Restaurant Row between 8th and 9th, and it goes from there to some Columbus statue and Central Park South photos from last Friday):
https://www.facebook.com/photo?fbid=10224571861870014&set=a.1070980780747

I walked home by way of 34th St. to 9th Avenue and up to 54th (had to go over to 10th to my wine store to get a bottle). I stopped at Manganero's on 9th near 37th and took out a chicken parmesan hero. I saw a deli cat on 10th Avenue that I had never seen before. There is a deli next to 4 restaurants with outdoor tables. The cat was outside under some empty tables. She looks like a big kitten. She was very skittish and eventually made a run back to her deli. I did not try to get a picture.

Hope everyone is well. Wishing you a safe and nice Wednesday.


----------



## mlewis78

Earlier today I heard that the elementary school that is my voting place on election day was closed because of a certain number of Covid-19 cases. Some of the people on my neighborhood FB page were in a panic over whether they can vote there next Tuesday. I think it will be open, or if not, they will direct people in our district to another voting place. They might even have the school re-opened for classes by that time. It's PS 111 on W. 52nd Street near 10th Avenue.


----------



## loonlover

Good morning.

48 this morning heading to 54 with the possibility of a couple of inches of rain over the next 24 hours. But, sunshine is in the forecast for several days starting Friday. Lows in the 30s by Saturday.

Nothing going on here today except trying to stay dry. Over 60 new Covid cases in our county yesterday. So glad we decided early on to vote absentee. 

Enjoy the day as best you can. Stay safe.


----------



## Andra

Good morning.  It's 38 and nasty here in Austin for the second day in a row.  I thought we were getting something with temps in the 50s - not 30s!  I'm glad I have been working from home the last few days.
I really miss Daddy right now.  I have an empty wood rack and really want a fire.  I betcha he would have brought me some wood.  DH found a place here that will deliver split, seasoned oak.  The prices are pretty high considering I used to get my wood for free.  But I'd rather have expensive wood than no wood.

Let's see, what has happened since I've been in exile?
I had my annual screen mammogram.  It was fine.
My gum is healing pretty well from the tooth extraction.
I was exposed to someone with Covid at the office last week.  I took a test on Saturday and negative results came back on Monday.  So that's good.
We got flu shots yesterday.  I took a Tylenol afterwards - no pain or swelling that I have noticed so far.
I put dinner in the crock pot yesterday morning.  The whole house smelled more and more yummy as the day progressed.  It tasted pretty good too.

Hope all of you are hanging in there.  The time change is coming up and more light in the morning may help my mood.  I did get a second therapy light like the one I have at the office to keep on my desk here.  I am pretty good at using it when at the office.  It's not a part of my routine here yet.  I'm working on that.

Stay safe.


----------



## Annalog

Good afternoon from southern Arizona. We had a hard freeze last night (28°F). Yesterday I moved my tender potted cactus inside the workshop by the southern facing window and then put temporary Styrofoam over the window. We covered the luffas, tomatoes, and peppers in the garden. This morning we removed the coverings and the Styrofoam. The parts of the garden plants look ok but most looks very wilted. The low tonight is predicted to be 37°F with today's high at 64°F. Then we should have at least a week with the highs in the high 70s to low 80s with the lows in the high 40s to low 50s. Hopefully the nearly ripe luffas will get a chance to ripen. If the pepper plant looks ok in a week, I will pot it and bring it inside. The quail will get anything that doesn't ripen.

Laundry and sewing are on today's agenda. Tomorrow I go to my sister's house to sew sofa cushion covers. I will be masked if her grandkids are there. Windows will be open as the weather is currently wonderful. 

Stay safe. I hope your day is wonderful. Be excellent to each other.


----------



## HlthyAnita

Good morning you all. Stay safe. Wear mask, keep distance and wash your hands without anyone telling you.  This is not a political issue that media seem to be making. 

It's nice sunny morning and warm temps for walk....


----------



## mlewis78

We had another cloudy no-sunshine day today. (The sun was out for a short period on Tuesday, but by the time I went out it was cloudy again). I needed to do something to get a boost, so I used my Lifecycle. I'd only used it once since my wrist fracture 5-1/2 weeks ago and that was for 12 minutes. I was nervous about getting on and off the bike without putting my right hand down. I'm a bit more confident today. I used it for 24 minutes in sets of 12, 6, 4 and 2 minutes. I'm finding it OK to put my right hand down on the towel on the handlebar, but not to put weight on it. Part of the time, I put my elbow on it and tried to occasionally raise my right arm. While I was on it, I watched some Great British Baking Show on my kindle fire. I usually read while doing this, but I thought watching the show would make it easier.

Didn't get outside at all today.

I've been wearing my new Fitbit Versa 2 for a few days now. I am not sure, but I think it recognized my biking as a walk. I logged the bike 24 minutes in and will look at the app tomorrow to see if it shows as anything. I am not learning how to read this intuitively and have inquired a number of times on Fitbit's twitter page. I even had to use the chat to find where to set up the watch, because a set-up option did not show up until they told me to go to "profile."

I wasn't planning on tracking my sleep, but I've done it 3 nights in a row and find it interesting. All 3 days it rated my sleeps as "fair," but the best was last night (today, actually) with a 79 score compared with 70 and 72 the previous sleeps. I had 60% light sleep, a few deep ones and REM. I wake up a lot. (I knew that.)

We are in for another cloudy day Friday (maybe rain too) and sunshine on Saturday.

I texted the super about continuous lack of heat this morning. He must have done something, because we had heat for a short while. Temp went above 55 (to about 57), so we've had none since then.

Hope everyone has a safe and satisfying Friday. Welcome, HithyAnita. Where do you live (general area, at least)?


----------



## Andra

Good morning.  44 and clear in Austin today.  I am at the office starting to set up the hardware for our next Commission Meeting.  I want to get it done and out of the way.

mlewis - I think the sleep scores on the fitbit are very interesting.  There are mornings when I swear that I didn't sleep well and it will claim that I got somewhere in the 80s - so I don't know what that means.  What I find most interesting is that I don't get much REM or deep sleep.  On nights when those scores are higher I feel more rested in the mornings.  If I could find something that kept me getting more REM and deep sleep, I bet I'd feel better overall.

Have a wonderful day.  Stay safe.


----------



## loonlover

Good morning.

46 degrees heading to 51 and the likelihood of more rain has decreased. Yesterday's more than an inch was sufficient as far as I am concerned. The low tonight is to be around 37. Just heard a small limb come down from the tree by the kitchen. Guess I'll be checking that out once it gets a little lighter out.

I think bread baking will be on the agenda for today. Not sure what else we'll get around to doing.

Hope your day is a positive one. Stay safe.


----------



## Annalog

Good morning from southern Arizona. I will start packing my sewing machine, cutting mat, and other stuff in the car to head to my sister's house for a day of sewing. If the weather stays nice, I will set up a table on her back porch and sew outside. 

Hope your day is wonderful! Be excellent to each other. Stay safe and well.


----------



## loonlover

Good morning.

36 degrees heading to 60 with sunny skies. I am looking forward to something besides dreary skies.

II working 3-11 today so I plan on doing some house cleaning this afternoon. I've been too lazy this week. 

Used a different bread recipe yesterday - one I had not used in a long time. Wondering now why I quit making honey wheat bread. It will be put into the rotation, that's for sure.

It's Friday so I'm hoping you have something in mind to make the weekend different. Stay safe.


----------



## Andra

Happy Friday!
LL, I can send you some of our sunshine. We had a pretty day yesterday, and today looks like it is heading in the same direction.

We are planning to follow our recent Halloween tradition and hide in the house pretending we are not home. I really don't think trick or treating is a good idea this year.

Stay safe.


----------



## crebel

Good morning. Dry skies here and headed to 50s/60s for the weekend; a nice break.

DS and family were coming for a short, masked visit this evening and I was really looking forward to a few minutes with grandkids. That visit was cancelled yesterday after DIL had lunch with a coworker on Wednesday and the coworker tested positive on Thursday. I was discouraged, but now is not the time to become complacent about mitigation measures!

They will still bring the grandkids in costume to our driveway Saturday evening and get their bags of treats out in our yard by decorations we will put out and we can wave, watch, and blow kisses from the walkway. They will do the same thing at their other grandparents' in town and that will be the extent of their trick-or-treating this year. Since we don't live in a neighborhood, we won't have any other kids even trying to come by, thank goodness!

Andra, good to have you around again and in better spirits after your short break.

Stay safe, be well.  U.S. citizens, VOTE!


----------



## Annalog

Good morning from southern Arizona. If you are a U.S. citizen and haven't voted already, make sure you are planning on voting! If you have voted, verify the status of your ballot if possible. The ballots for DH and myself have been received and accepted.

It was too windy yesterday to sew outside. Instead the windows and front door were open with the front screen door closed and locked. Social distancing with my great niece was maintained. One cushion cover was completed and five more are cut out. After that, we will need to determine the patterns for the remaining cushion covers.

As usual, we have bought our favorite candy in the remote event that we will get Trick or Treaters. I think that has happened 5 times in the past 20 years.

Hope your day is wonderful! Be excellent to each other. Stay safe and well.


----------



## loonlover

Good morning and Happy Halloween. 

Weather looks good - sunny and a high of 65.

Enjoy your day. Stay safe.


----------



## loonlover

Good morning.

41 degrees heading to 64 with sunny skies.

No specific plans for the day. Might mow in order to mulch leaves. We'll just see if I'm ready to be active this afternoon or continue to vegetate inside.

Have a peaceful Sunday. Stay safe.


----------



## Annalog

Good morning from southern Arizona. Yesterday, for Halloween,  I wore my mask made with fabric printed with candy corn images and my Legend of Zelda shirt with the chicken-like bird standing on Link's skull. 

Today will be the fourth day in a row sewing sofa cushion covers at my sister's house. So far, the three covers for the bottom cushions for the sofa are complete. The  material for the matching seat cushions for the chairs are cut and ready to sew. The material for all 5 back cushions, 3 for the sofa and 2 for the chairs is cut and one of those is mostly sewn (one for the sofa). After we finish those, all that will remain is the cover for the foot rest cushion and two throw pillow covers.  We are guessing another week of sewing. So far, my sister and I have each broken one heavy duty sewing machine needle. The material is too heavy for my sister's electronic machine to sew more than two layers so most of the sewing is being done on my heavy duty mechanical machine. We have poked ourselves several times with pins. We are mostly using binder clips but need pins for placing the Velcro closures. We are having fun spending time together, usually at opposite ends of a well ventilated room. When we are both sewing at the same time, the sewing machines are 6 feet apart. 

In addition to sewing today, we will meet my DH at Home Depot to buy wood, paint, and other supplies to build a loft bed for my sister's grandson. (He is returning from our daughter'shousewhere he was helping with her remodeling project.) I will probably stay home Monday through Wednesday helping DH build the loft bed. I will be mostly sanding and painting.  I can sew while paint is drying.

I hope your day is wonderful. Be excellent to each other.  Stay safe and well.


----------



## spotsmom

Good "early afternoon" here from Oregon where I'm anxiously awaiting the start of the Seattle Seahawks game! Cold nights and warm days here; just perfect fall weather. We're enjoying it while we can!

I echo Annalog urging you to vote if you haven't. I have DH's ballot to put in the box tomorrow but I voted last week. I think I'd like to visit a place with no contact for the next few days...

Stay well!


----------



## mlewis78

A quick hello! Cold inside. 66 now. I had to text the super Sunday at noon about the total lack of heat. It was 52 outside. He did something, but it went off for a few hours and came back in the evening. Other winters it has started up very early in the AM, but now at 6:12 there is nothing. Super lives in the building next door.

Day before election!!!! Hope you have voted or are planning to vote. Our early voting ended Sunday. It was very rainy and I heard that the lines were short at Madison Square Garden. Not sure about the other 87 places in the 5 boroughs of NYC.

I didn't leave the apartment Sunday. I did use the exercise bike for 30 minutes. 

Happy and safe Monday, everyone!


----------



## loonlover

Good morning.

We put the down comforter on the bed yesterday. Good timing as it got down to 32 this morning. A high of 61 is expected.

Seemed like about all I did yesterday was cook and do dishes. We had banana pancakes for breakfast and I made chicken spaghetti for dinner. I now have a couple of more things to pull out of the freezer in the future. 

Pickup at Kroger today. My plan is this will be the only one this month. Still trying to get more accurate with purchases on more of a monthly schedule. I'm sure there will be a pickup from Walmart at some point.

I realized when we went to pick up supper Saturday that I had not been anywhere since Monday. Going to try to get out a little more, even if it is only a short drive with no particular destination in mind. Even after all these months, I'm still not totally used to not having some place I need to go multiple days a week.

Hope your week is off to a good start. Stay safe.


----------



## crebel

Good morning. Mild weather in thev50s/60s expected for the week here which will be pleasant.

We managed to decorate a stand of small walnut trees in our front yard for Halloween, including hanging bags of candy on the low branches among the motion-activated witches and ghosts (both light and sound). Since it was fairly windy, the flashing eyes, cackling and screeching were already happening as the 2 grandkids arrived. I think they had fun as we watched and took pictures from the walkway. It was great to see them and their parents from afar for about 15 minutes.

On Sunday we got MIL to the airport and she is safely returned to her winter abode. She plans to come home again on her regular schedule next April. After dropping her off, we went to my mother's and spent another masked and distanced 15 minutes with her, my sister, and sister-in-law. It was wonderful to see them even for a short time! First time since last Christmas. We also got to meet sister's new chihuahua/terrier mix puppy, "Baby". She's a dinky cutie patootie.

All-in-all, a great ending to last month and start of this month for me. Now back to hiding in my house and trying to regain some finger movement in the broken arm. 

Stay safe, be well. VOTE!!!


----------



## Annalog

Good morning from southern Arizona. For those registered to vote in the U.S. and haven't yet voted, VOTE.

DH was at our daughter's house to help with pantry door remodeling. All that is left is mounting the sliding faux barn door but that won't happen until weekend after next. However, she can move the food back into the pantry from tables set up in the living room. They moved all the work tools and stuff out of the kitchen and into the garage where it belonged. As that was Halloween evening, they kept the garage door open in order to watch the few kids Trick-or-treating and be sure that the bowl of prepackaged treats on a table set up at the sidewalk was not empty. Shortly before 8 PM, DH saw a fairly big group appear around the corner. He called to our daughter for more candy. There weren't any more prepackaged bags so he dumped all the rest of the candy not yet bagged into the bowl, yelled at the distant group to take a handful each, and headed back into the garage. With about 10 pieces of candy left at 8 PM, he brought in the table and bowl, closed the garage door, and turned off the outside lights. As usual, there were no Trick-or-treaters at our house. 

Yesterday my sister and I got to a point where she could do the finishing details on a couple cushion covers, and I could do the heavy-duty sewing on four cushion covers that she had done the lighter sewing on. I brought my sewing machine and those covers home to work on between helping DH building the loft bed.

On my way home from Tucson yesterday, I stopped to eat a late lunch. While eating parked in a parking lot near a road that went from an I-10 off ramp to an I-10 on ramp, I saw part of a Trump caravan go past three times. 

I will be staying close to home for the next few days. If I drive to Tucson it will only be to exchange cushions, covers, and material with my sister. 

Stay safe and well. I hope your day is wonderful. Be excellent to each other.


----------



## spotsmom

An election eve report from here in Oregon. I plan to take the dog and get out of the house most of the day tomorrow while DH watches non-stop election stuff on tv. Fortunately, our weather has been really nice during the day- mid  to upper 60's- so I might get some afternoon deck time knitting on the Vest From Hell (a long story).

I'm hoping for quiet here in Central Oregon the next few days but there seem to be a lot of crazies out there. Glad I'm not in Portland, regardless of what happens!

Stay safe, warm, and VOTE (if you haven't already)!!


----------



## loonlover

Good morning.

36 degrees here and heading to 70. 

II works 11-7 tonight so he is sleeping in. I'm headed to Fresh Market shortly.

The Kroger pickup yesterday was not enjoyable. 2 hours and 20 minutes after my schedule pickup time we were finally headed home with our groceries. No call made to tell me they were running behind; different stories of how long before our order was ready each time I called. We finally got them after the guy bringing orders out stopped to see what our time slot was as he had noticed we had been sitting there for a long time. He was able to find the order almost immediately. By the time we got home and put the groceries away, we weren't interested in doing much else. I'm not sure our society could go to grocery pickup only as I have seen suggested a few times. At least I'm now stocked up on most of the items I prefer to buy at Kroger. And, I know, I'm still luckier than a lot of people in this world.

Please vote if you haven't already.

Try to find some way to de-stress the day. Stay safe.


----------



## crebel

Good morning.

Spotsmom, like your DH, I too will be watching election coverage non-stop today and on into tomorrow!

Everyone stay safe and be well. U.S. citizens, like LL said, if you haven't already ...

VOTE


----------



## Andra

Good morning (somewhere).

I am at the office today working on final setup for the Commission Meeting next week.  Traffic was pretty light this morning, but I had to detour by Shipley's Do-nuts.  I needed a bribe for one of the desktop guys to stop what he was doing and fix a stupid problem with my computer.  He fixed it so it was definitely worth the extra stop.

I am trying not to watch voting coverage yet.  I doubt we will know anything for sure today - maybe not even this week.

Stay safe everybody.


----------



## loonlover

Morning. That's all the greeting I can muster right now.

We'll have a lovely day in the 70s with sunny skies. I plan on spending part of the afternoon mowing and mulching leaves. I noticed yesterday when I was out that a lot of the trees are really late changing colors. Probably means they won't be very showy.

Find something blessed about the day. Stay safe.


----------



## Andra

morning

I started the day at the dealership with the car.  After I got home yesterday I had to go back in the garage to put masks in the car.  The garage stank of gasoline and my car is the only thing in there that runs on gas.  So oops.  It's not a leak in the traditional sense because there is nothing under the car.  And if you look underneath when it's running there are no drips.  But something is not right.  I'm just hoping that it's a small something instead of a huge something.  sigh
At least DH is working from home and I can use the truck for a few days until we figure out what to do with the car.

I didn't think the election would be this close - I really thought it would be different...

Hang in there.


----------



## Annalog

Early afternoon in Southern Arizona. A sunny 84°F headed to 86°F with 52°F predicted for tonight. Frost by the weekend.

I spent yesterday filling dents and irregularities in the lumber and plywood followed by time in the craft room. Today I am sanding that same wood followed by painting it. If I am lucky, I will get to spend some time in the craft room.

I have been and will periodically checking the news. I was happy to see that Arizona went blue. I have friends in Nebraska who are happy that at least the district with Omaha went blue. I am not happy with how close this is. 

Be safe. Be hopeful. Be kind. Be excellent to each other.


----------



## mlewis78

On election night I turned off the election coverage at 1am (Eastern) because I knew they weren't going to finish counting the votes. Watched some of it Wednesday evening. Took a walk to buy wine, a few things at Amish Market (tomatoes, potatoes and more tortilla chips to go with guacamole I'd bought at Target the night before). Went to CVS on 8th & 57th to pickup a prescription. It was a little strange there. They have all their frozen foods behind locked freezer doors and I just noticed the same for their cleaning products. i do not think this had anything to do with all the boarding up of stores around the country (and here), but I suppose they've had some shoplifting problems. There was almost no one on the 2nd floor where the pharmacy area is. It was only 8:15 PM. 

9th Avenue was more alive and there is still some outdoor dining going on. It was warmer that night (57 compared with 40 in the days before).

Since it was in the 50s and got up to 60 Wednesday, there was no heat. It has been cold in here. 66-69 inside. I was not cold outside when it was 57 and just wore long sleeves and a down vest.  I think wearing a mask has kept me warmer.

52 now, might go up to 66. Friday I go back to the hand/wrist doctor. I see a forecast of weather going up to 70 on Friday.

Have a good day and stay safe.


----------



## loonlover

Good morning.

Trying to be a little more upbeat today, but it is probably a good thing I am not working and having to wonder how people voted the way they did. With Covid-19 cases continuing to rise at a rapid rate, my brain just doesn't comprehend.

Mowed the back yard yesterday. It looked good for a short time; I'm sure a lot of the leaf cover is back this morning. Now to get the front yard done today. While I was doing that, II was cutting down our dogwood. Enough of it had died that it had become rather ugly looking. Haven't decided if we'll replace it or not.

On a more somber note, II learned last night his brother-in-law had a stroke Tuesday. They still don't have his blood pressure completely under control. When he is able to leave the hospital, he'll be in rehab for quite some time. II's sister has lots of health problems so really tough times for their family. At least their kids live close by.

I wish each of you a good day. Stay safe.


----------



## crebel

loonlover said:


> Good morning.
> 
> Trying to be a little more upbeat today, but it is probably a good thing I am not working and having to wonder how people voted the way they did. With Covid-19 cases continuing to rise at a rapid rate, my brain just doesn't comprehend.
> 
> Mowed the back yard yesterday. It looked good for a short time; I'm sure a lot of the leaf cover is back this morning. Now to get the front yard done today. While I was doing that, II was cutting down our dogwood. Enough of it had died that it had become rather ugly looking. Haven't decided if we'll replace it or not.
> 
> On a more somber note, II learned last night his brother-in-law had a stroke Tuesday. They still don't have his blood pressure completely under control. When he is able to leave the hospital, he'll be in rehab for quite some time. II's sister has lots of health problems so really tough times for their family. At least their kids live close by.
> 
> I wish each of you a good day. Stay safe.


Morning. Sending healing thoughts for II's sister and BIL.

I am in 100% agreement/empathy with your first paragraph. Covid-19 is exploding in our little neck of the woods and most people seem indifferent. Our entire county only has a population of 35,000 and only 7,000 votes were cast. The lack of awareness and personal responsibility is horrifying to me.

Hang in there everyone.


----------



## Andra

Good morning.
I have no words.  This situation is surreal.

Sending happy thoughts and healing energy to II and family.

They are starting to talk about bringing more folks back to the office in the next months.  Um - hello?  Cases are spiking and you want MORE people in enclosed spaces...  Not sure that one was thought all the way through.  I think as long as you are able to work remotely and get your job done, you should do it for a while longer.  I know I have to go in more frequently than some folks, but on any given day I see fewer than 20 people in a building that houses 500-600 during normal times.

Stay safe!


----------



## Annalog

Good afternoon from southern Arizona. 

Sending healing thoughts and energy to II's sister and brother-in-law.  Sending LL, II, and family hugs and energy. 

I didn't get to painting yesterday. This morning was hand sanding and filling some missed holes. After lunch I will finish sanding the spots I filled and start painting.  Hopefully I won't fall asleep after lunch as I did yesterday.


----------



## loonlover

Good morning.

Thanks for the words of concern. The siblings don't communicate on a regular basis so don't know how often we will get updates.  

It appears we should have another good day weather wise. 

II working 3-11 today and tomorrow. I don't think he has ever worked that shift 2 days in a row. Would have worked 3 this time if it weren't for a guy who only works that shift on Sundays. Two of the other regulars wanted off this weekend. One to celebrate his 50th wedding anniversary and the other to go celebrate Thanksgiving with family in Oklahoma. We can only hope that social distancing is practiced. 

It's Friday - do something positive for yourself. Stay safe.


----------



## Andra

Happy Friday!
I am in a good mood today for some reason.  I'm not sure why, but I'll take it!  It's very draining to be down all the time.

We are hoping to pick up the car this afternoon.  So far they can't find anything wrong...  But if I get it home and smell gasoline again that will be a BAD thing.

Stay safe!


----------



## Annalog

Good early afternoon from southern Arizona.  I woke up in the middle of the night sneezing with lots of sinus drainage. It  took a while to clear enough to return to sleep. I expect it was due to standing directly in front of the output of an evaporative cooler that was blowing the sawdust out two open windows in the workshop/shed. The problem was gone this morning so I expect it was completely due to my allergies. 

Today is painting without the cooler blowing on me, followed by sewing and packing for staying at my sister's house in Tucson Saturday for the race early Sunday morning.

Hope your day is wonderful. Be safe. Be excellent to each other.


----------



## loonlover

Good morning.

48 degrees and heading to a high of 77 with some clouds in the mix.

I rearranged some kitchen cabinets yesterday. Hoping it will be a more efficient use of space with easier access to a couple of things. If it doesn't work, it won't be hard to put it back like it was. I'll find something else to work on today while II is at work.

Make it a good day. Stay safe.


----------



## mlewis78

Wishing all the best for Loonlover's family.

Learned last Monday (hope I'm not repeating) that a high school classmate died of Covid. She lived in Flint, Michigan and had lived in Brooklyn for 30 years. Heard that she got it early in October. Her 69th birthday was on the 19th of October. There was a memorial on Zoom Saturday afternoon. I joined the facebook group about it but missed it (was asleep).

Woke up Saturday at 11:18 (per FitBit) to the sounds of cheers out back (and all over Manhattan, I learned). I got up to check it out and turn on the TV for news and went back to bed at 1pm. I had gone to bed at 9am, so I needed that sleep.

Friday afternoon I visited the hand doctor. He told me to go without the splint as much as I can and to be done with it in two weeks. Since i got home Friday, I've left it off and even went out to get a few groceries Saturday night without it. Doctor suggested I use it for subway or other situations where I might get shoved. I took the subway to the doctor and once again it was sparsely populated. I walked home. My hand and wrist hurt Friday evening. It was a little scary. I am occasionally using a cold pack or heating pad. It was much better on Saturday.

They gave me a list of hand therapists, so I will make calls on Monday to schedule appointments, It will be up to 8 weeks, 2-3 times a week. When I reminded the doc that I play flute, he said that would be good therapy for my wrist. I did pick the flute up tonight for 5 minutes and noodled around a bit. It was better than I expected, but the low notes where the pinky reaches down on the foot joint for D flat, C and B hurt. It's too much of a stretch for now. I will discuss with the therapist after I meet them. 

Nice and sunny today, 61 and going up to 77 maybe. Or 75. Hope you all enjoy Sunday and stay well.


----------



## Andra

Good morning. 63 and a little damp here to start the day.
We picked the car up yesterday. I got it in the garage and had the same problem. My master mechanic brother thinks the problem may be with the injectors, so he had me put Techron in the gas rank and drive it for a few hours to see if it would help. While it was amusing to floor it regularly, I still had gasoline smell in garage. So it is on driveway and we are trying to decide whether I take it back to the shop here or take it to my brother in Corpus. I slept on it but still don't have a decision. 

Fun times.
Take care and stay safe.


----------



## loonlover

Good morning.

Foggy here and will be mostly cloudy here with an expected high of 75.

Andra, hope you figure out the car issues. They can be so frustrating.

We're planning on going for a drive at some point today. I didn't follow through with getting out more very well this week so need to make up for it. Bread making also needs to happen.

Have a peaceful Sunday. Stay safe.


----------



## loonlover

Good morning.

A little gloomy outside with temps in the 60s. Cloudy skies and a high of 77 forecast for the day.

II has a dental appointment this morning. That may be the extent of our doings today.

The fall colors are finally here. A lot of trees had turned since I was out early last week and they are prettier than I was expecting. Thought it was going to be a so-so year for a while. We'll try to head a different direction in a couple of days for more leaf watching.

Hope your week is off to a good start. Stay safe.


----------



## Annalog

Good morning from southern Arizona.

Yesterday morning the weather was perfect for the Everyone Runs TMC Veterans Day Half Marathon and Fleet Feet 5K. I hadn't done any training recently so I was not surprised that I was last in the 5K race. The half marathon runners started about half an hour before the 5K runners. Two half marathon runners finished their 13.1 miles before I finished my 3.1 miles. As I was approaching the finish line, trying to decide where I could start running to cross the finish line without having to walk, I heard the announcement that the third half marathon runner was approaching. I looked back and saw him gaining quickly. I started running immediately, about 20 yards earlier than my plan. I ran all out, crossed the finish line and kept running to clear the area and stopped over to the side. I had enough time to turn and see him cross the finish line. He kept going and stopped about 20 yards past where I was. We were both wearing masks and catching our breaths. After a bit, I was recovered enough to check that no one else was approaching so that I could walk across to the table with water bottles, take one, and then go to the table to pick up my finisher T-shirt. I was happy to see that this year's shirt is short sleeved.  I drove to my sister's house so we could finish sewing more sofa cushion covers. I watched the Facebook Live awards announcement and learned that I was first (and only) in my gender/age category! I drove to Fleet Feet to pick up my First Place award banner and then drove home. All race photos My photo

Today I will be working around the house and catching up on laundry, etc.

I hope your day is wonderful. Stay safe. Be excellent to each other.


----------



## Jane917

Good morning from SW Washington State. Fall is in full progress here. Last night we had our first hard frost, proven by all the white roofs. Our yard is covered with yellow/gold/leaves. We were completely raked last Thursday, but you could not tell it today. Our raking on this Thursday should be the end. We have huge maple trees that just keep on dropping leaves. We have a service that blows them, then scoops them up, all in about 10 minutes. It would take us hours, then we would have to figure out how to dispose of them. 

We have been discussing our Thanksgiving dinner, usually shared with 3 sons and their families. In a normal year we share in the preparations, but that won't happen this year, as we will not be gathering as a group. However, it would be too sad to miss out on the foods we love. I have the turkey and mashed potatoes covered for the two of us, and will be filling other sides from a local restaurant. We will FaceTime and zoom with family members throughout the day. 

Anna, it is not when you finish a race, but that you finish at all. Congratulations on your finish. I envy your determination.

Be excellent to one another.

Jane


----------



## Annalog

Thanks, Jane. I am glad that my knee lets me run at all!

Anna


----------



## mlewis78

Congratulations on your race, Anna. 

I wish I had the knees to run (I did run from age 26-46 until my knees promised me I might not walk one day).

I start hand therapy on Wednesday. I made several calls Monday to get an appointment. I have a list from the doctor and got one via email from Humana to see if there were any matches. I called one place on the doctor's list that some in my neighborhood NextDoor network recommended, but they didn't take it. Humana told me I can go out of network but that the co-pay would be $10 more. That would be OK, but when they turn me down at these places, I can't even get an appointment. The one I got said they have to check and I should call Wednesday morning. I called Humana again to check and they had the name of the chain covered, but they didn't have a record of that address. I had called the Columbus Circle one first (from Humana list) and that one doesn't have a hand therapist, but they referred me to the one on West 52nd Street.

I took a walk Sunday in Riverside Park South. I left my apartment just before sunset, so by the time I got there it was dark. I walked quickly and came out at 68th Street. The sky still had pink in it when I got there. Today I walked in Central Park. Enjoyed the leaf colors and took a lot of pictures.

It was still warm/sunny on Sunday and Monday. In the 70s during the afternoon. 63 now. Will go up to 72 over the next two days and then in the 60s on Thursday. Rain for Wednesday.


----------



## crebel

Good morning and Happy 245th to all Marines. Semper Fi.

Stay safe, be well everyone.


----------



## loonlover

Good morning.

We'll be warm again today with a possibility of showers early this evening. 

Enjoy your day. Stay safe.


----------



## mlewis78

It was another warm day on Tuesday, so I took a walk to Riverside Park South. I'd heard there was a new section of it open. I went in at a new entrance at 65th St. It was quite nice, lots of places to sit, the trees had a lot of fall color. They have two small dog runs. One is for small dogs. There were a lot of kids with their parents, but they suddenly disappeared at 5:30. There are two new staircases that go down to the river level. The bike path is on that level.

The PT place called me while I was getting ready to go out, so my walk was delayed. They kept saying the co-pay is $50. We were talking in circles, as I kept telling them it's $40 and that Humana told me that the day before. Turns out they are out of network, so the co-pay is $50. Humana had sent me their PT list without consideration that I am on their Medicare Advantage plan. The PT place takes Humana, but not the plan I am on.

It is 61, going up to 72, with a 90% chance of rain.

Have a good day and stay safe.


----------



## Annalog

Good morning from southern Arizona. It is currently 34°F and headed to a sunny high of 72°F. There was frost on the cars when we were packing the truck for another trip to northeastern Arizona  where it us currently 23°F headed to a sunny 50°F where we will spend a couple hours locating and uncovering the lid to the septic tank in preparation for inspection and pumping prior to sale of the property. I will be glad when we don't need to visit that property again!

Mlewis, hope your PT arrangement efforts work out. Thank you for the congratulations.  

I usually only run in 15 to 30 second increments. Sunday I ran for probably just over a minute over the span of an hour with most of that during the last 60 seconds. I am very careful to do my best for my knees so that I can keep hiking and walking in races for as long as possible. I put fresh  KT tape on my knee before the race to help keep my kneecap stable.

Stay safe, everyone. Hope your day is wonderful. Be excellent to each other.


----------



## loonlover

Good morning.

We're at 49 with an expected high of 65 and sunny skies.

Mowed the back yard yesterday in order to mulch leaves. Not sure but what it will be covered again by this afternoon. Eventually weather will keep me from mowing and the accumulated amount will be too heavy to mow, but for the moment I am going to try to keep it the yard from getting knee high in leaves. Still hoping the allergist will say I have achieved a level of immunity that we will be able to clear the yard of leaves before next spring. Strange, I know with the amount of work involved, but I really like the feeling of accomplishment and the look of the yard after clearing it of leaves. I hope to get the front yard mowed today. 

For some reason our wi-fi went out about 1 this morning. I was awakened by a strobe light effect from one of the Alexa controlled plugs searching for the mother ship plus no sleep sounds coming from the Echo device. I found something to cover up the light and finally went back to sleep. Do not know what time the wi-fi came back up, but it was a weird experience. (Also makes me realize I need to learn more about how II has some of these items set up). Guess any other time the wi-fi was out the power was also out so had never seen that light blink like that before. 

Hope your day is a good one. Stay safe.


----------



## Annalog

Good morning from central Arizona. It is currently overcast and 45°F and headed to 73°F. We are headed home (39°F to 70°F) by way of Tucson (43°F to 73°F).

We were not successful locating the septic tank and stopped looking after cracking the handle of one of our shovels. The rain and melting snow made the rocky clay soil under the cinder cover difficult to dig in. We also gained inches of clay on the bottoms of our shoes that we had to scrape off frequently. We decided the $80 per hour to locate and uncover the septic tank lid was worth it, refilled the holes, headed to our daughter's house, and arrived after dinner time. Fortunately there were leftovers! 

We are stopping at my sister's house in Tucson to drop off Thanksgiving ornament exchange packages. Our family tradition of the ornament exchange will continue despite not having the big family gathering. This time we drew names instead of drawing numbers to choose or steal wrapped packages as a means of distribution. We will open the packages on a Zoom (or equivalent)  meeting connecting the 7 or 8 locations spread over two countries and three states.

I am looking forward to getting home and working on our many projects in progress. 

Hope your day is wonderful. Stay safe. Be excellent to each other.


----------



## mlewis78

Anna, interesting about your ornament exchanges in your family. When I went to Christmas Bazaars in the city, I would look at ornaments and consider buying for my brother Paul, since I do not have a tree for Christmas in this little place of mine. My brother Stan has a tree as well. I have an ornament that commemorates the church I went to growing up for an anniversary that they gave out at a luncheon. It is still in the box with cellophane wrapper, and I kept it on my mantel for years. Now it is over to the side on top of my Peaches crates next to a digital clock. The church still exists but has changed a lot due to diminishing numbers of its congregation. They now have services in English and Portuguese. It is the Asbury United Methodist Church in Long Branch, NJ.

I had my first hand therapy session on Wednesday. I did not get there 15 minutes early (as advised) but just 5 minutes early and I had all the forms to fill out. It was on an ipad. So I started late and two other patients of the therapist came in while I was there. 

On Thursday I got back to my going to bed late/getting up very late schedule. Used the exercise bike and went out to buy milk and other things at Morton Williams. Since they are no longer allowed to use plastic bags, they are selling bunches of 25 bags for $1 each and I got one. They are good for bathroom garbage and for taking out bottle/can recycling or small amounts of garbage.

I saw a mouse last night at 1:45 AM in my apartment for first time in 2 years. Horrors. It came out of below the sink cabinet in kitchen area and ran behind a bookcase in the living room. I sprayed some peppermint oil around to try to discourage it from staying. It's probably still here, but I do not now where. I already had 3 sticky traps (flat) out over by the windows. I will probably get some more. I am not as afraid of it as I was two years ago, because I saw it a bit earlier. Back then I would see it at 3 or 4 in the morning run across the living room. It messed up my sleep because I was just getting ready to go to bed. I suppose that it is fitting for 2020 to have another visit from one. Haven't seen anything tonight yet. I had cats for 30 years, so this was not a concern. Maybe I'll get another cat yet. I miss them but have managed pretty well alone.

Our Indian Summer ended Thursday morning with temps in the 40s. I was so glad that the heat came on and that I didn't have to call or text the super. It rained Thursday all day for 2nd day. 48 now and going up to 52 on Friday.


----------



## loonlover

Good morning.

It is cloudy and 55 at the moment with an expected high of 64. No rain forecast for today but we could have some showers tomorrow.

II was notified yesterday morning that one of his fellow 11-7 shift worker had quit. So, he had a few more days added between now and Thanksgiving, including Thanksgiving night. He will still work the 3-11 shift occasionally (that shift for today was added and tomorrow's 3-11 shift already on the schedule changed to 11-7). His boss assured him he would hire someone ASAP as he knows II doesn't want to work more than a couple of nights a week and would probably also quit if he is scheduled for more than that for very long. A little more extra money won't be turned down, but it isn't worth it for a long period of time.

Made a Target run Wednesday. Found name brand disinfectant wipes for the first time in forever. They had a good supply of paper goods so I guess people here haven't started panic buying yet. I look for that to happen before much longer.

A little cooking and some cleaning on my agenda for today. I'm still considering getting another cat as I would like the companionship when II is at work. But I don't want a kitten and so far none of the cats I've seen on Petfinder have struck my fancy.

Hope your day goes well and your weekend plans include something slightly different than the weekdays. Stay safe.


----------



## loonlover

Good morning.

We have the potential for rain this evening. Our expected high is 73 so I suppose thunderstorms might occur.

II working 11-7 tonight so not much in the way of plans for today. I plan on staying quiet this morning with some food prep to be done later on.

Enjoy your weekend. Stay safe.


----------



## Annalog

Good morning from southern Arizona. 

My old Fire has lost its spark.   I will need to decide what to replace it with. I miss it reading me to sleep. 

The remodel of my mom's house was supposed to be finished a couple weeks ago. It is still ongoing but is far enough along for my nephew to start moving furniture in. DH and I were helping yesterday, primarily in taking stuff away in our truck. The first focus is to get the two PODs that they used to move from another state empty. One is now empty. We will go over on our nephew's next day off which will be later in the week as he works weekends. We will take stuff out of the garage that no longer needs to be in there, organize what remains, and empty the second pod.

Today is working on the loft bed for grand nephew, sewing, and household chores.

Hope your day is wonderful. Stay safe. Be excellent to each other.


----------



## Annalog

Good morning from southern Arizona. 

My new Fire, case, and screen protector should arrive at my sister's house Monday. I chose delivery there as it is faster and I will be in town on that day.

Same activities today as yesterday.

Hope your day is wonderful. Stay safe. Be excellent to each other.


----------



## loonlover

Good morning.

We had some wind and a slight amount of rain overnight. Temps stayed at around 70 degrees until the wind brought slightly cooler air our way. A high of 63 today with sunny skies. Unfortunately, the wind also brought a lot more of the neighbor's leaves our way. Most of the leaves that accumulate in the front yard are not from trees in our yard.

II sleeping this morning. He is off today so can just take it easy once he awakens. I've got easy meals planned after cooking sausage patties and heating waffles I had previously frozen for breakfast. Now if some dish fairy would only come and do the dishes.

Have a peaceful Sunday. Stay safe.


----------



## Andra

Good morning.  It was 39 when we got up this morning.  It's already up to 44 with some bright sunshine.
We spent the weekend camping for my birthday.  I am not sure who decided that I wanted to hassle with the trailer instead of just finding a nice place to stay, but that's what we did.  Current plan calls for us to take trailer to MIL on Saturday to stay for Thanksgiving.  I have to come back to Austin to work at least part of that week, so it should be interesting.
My car is still in the shop.  No word yet on anything that could be causing the gasoline smell.
I'm glad this year is drawing to a close.  Please let next year be better.
Stay safe!


----------



## Annalog

Good morning from southern Arizona. It is currently a sunny 57°F and headed to 82°F and windy. The low last night was 39°F and it should be at least a week before we have freezing temperatures or rain again. Rain would be nice.

Another day of working on the loft bed and sewing. I will make a short trip to Tucson after my new Fire arrives at my sister's house.

I hope your day is wonderful. Stay safe. Be excellent to each other.


----------



## spotsmom

Good evening from Central Oregon where we are clearing out about 6" of wet slushy snow. At least the nearby mountains got a ton of it, all of which we need.  The governor has put us back on lockdown starting Wed. for 2 weeks trying to get the surge in COVID cases under control. We live in a small rural area that has had virtually no cases, so of course nobody wants to comply with any restrictions. I put on my mask, get in the store, and get outta there!!

Hope you all are staying safe and warm!


----------



## mlewis78

Good morning. Hope everyone is well and stays safe.

I had my second hand therapy session Monday afternoon. I've had a few days experiencing pain, but today was good. I took a walk in Central Park after the therapy and took more pictures.

https://www.facebook.com/photo?fbid=10224728532026670&set=a.4483915261976
The park was not as empty as it appears in my pictures.

I took these early Saturday evening on Columbus Avenue for the just-installed snowflake street ornaments. Some of these were in back of the Natural History Museum:
https://www.facebook.com/photo?fbid=10224714676360287&set=pcb.10224714683760472

It is 45 now, going up to 48 with a low of 34. It will be cloudy. Monday was sunny. Just realized today that Thanksgiving is next week!


----------



## loonlover

Good morning.

36 degrees and heading to 66 with sunny skies and supposedly no chance of precipitation.

II worked 3-11 last night and works 11-7 tonight. I keep having to check the calendar to be sure I have his schedule correct for the next couple of weeks. What I fix for meals a lot of times is based on his work schedule.

The allergy clinic called yesterday. My doctor is cutting back on his patient load and will not be in the office on the day I was scheduled for a review. We thought they were going to retest on that day, but apparently really misunderstood a lot of what he said. The earliest I could get in to see him was February, so I asked to see another doctor. So, in January, I'll see the backup physician I am assigned to for the review, then we'll go from there. The review will pretty much be a discussion of how I have reacted to the shots and I'm not sure what else. II and I both understood that I would be retested in December to determine if the injections are doing anything. Guess I'll give up on the idea of being able to help with leaf clearing and planting flowers for another year. I was a little disappointed, to say the least. I've also been unable to get a refill on the Epi-pen so will be discussing that prescription while I am there. My current one is supposed to expire in March. I was told that if I have an encounter with a fire ant, use the Epi-pen, then they will work me in for further evaluation. Not as much help as I wished for. 

Speaking of allergy shots, that is on the agenda after II awakens, followed by getting lunch to bring home.

Hope you have a good day. Stay safe.


----------



## Annalog

Good morning from southern Arizona. It is currently a sunny 54°F and headed to 86°F. 

The Fire didn't arrive at my sister's house until mid afternoon yesterday so I stayed home. I go later this morning instead. While there, my sister and I will go to Lowe's to pick up material to build a slide for the loft bed. We will have them cut the material for width so that it will fit in my car. I will be masked the entire time except while driving alone.

I talked with my daughter yesterday to finalize Thanksgiving plans. DH and I will stay at our daughter's house as we have been one or two weekends a month for the past few months. Our youngest granddaughter will be coming home from NAU as early as possible. She has been very careful there and has tested negative on all of the random tests that the school has been giving. I believe that she will be getting another test before my daughter drives up to get her. Other than our youngest granddaughter, DH and I will only be with family members we have been with in the past two weeks and all of us have been staying masked and distanced from others. I will cooking at home the two dishes that I am bringing. My daughter will be getting the smallest turkey that she can find. Because the weather is predicted to be in the 70s, we will be eating outside and spending as much time outside as possible. Of course, any suspected exposure or sign of symptoms will change our current plans. We will all be careful.

I hope your day is wonderful. Stay safe. Be excellent to each other.


----------



## Annalog

Update: I met my sister at Lowe's  and she brought my Amazon box with Fire, case, etc. We bought one item there and then drove in our separate cars to Home Depot for lumber. I drove home from there.

My new Fire is currently restoring last update from the Fire that stopped working around the end of last month. The time for downloading that keeps going up! It was an hour, then 90 minutes,  and now it says 2 hours. I am going to leave it as I suspect that a watched Fire never finishes downloading! I am glad that that update was there. I won't lose anything!   This Fire is just a bit longer than the one that died. I like my Sage Green case. I meant to get the non-glare screen protector but this one captures finger prints. At least it went on with no bubbles in the viewing area.  

Update: The above was written at 4:30 PM. At 9 PM it was down to an hour. I moved the Fire to a safe spot that I could reach from bed. A bit later it beeped. I woke the screen and it said 5 minutes left. It rebooted and went into download/update mode again. The time remaining varied from an hour to over two hours. 

A game I was playing on my phone lost server connection so I got up to check the router. On the way, I accidentally hit my little toe on the heavy wood and wire covered cat carrier that DH had moved. I continued to the router and it was working correctly. I checked my toe and it was covered with blood. I washed my foot and tried to examine my toe. Once I washed it, it wasn't bleeding much so I knew it would be ok. I couldn't see exactly what had happened so I slathered it in triple antibiotic cream with pain relief added, put on two different band-aids at right angles to each other, wrapped the toe with waterproof bandage tape, and added a sock over that. I went back to bed and eventually to sleep. 

I woke up a bit after 4 AM and checked on the Fire. It had reached the next stage. I completed the remaining screens and setup was complete at 4:31 AM. During this process DH woke up. I downloaded some books, checked out the volume and the text-to-speech feature. Around 5:30, DH decided that he was hungry. He is in the living room eating cereal and watching one of the Diskworld videos. I am going to try to go back to sleep for a bit listening to Night Watch. Later I will have DH look at my toe.


----------



## Andra

Good morning.  It's 44 and sunny in Austin today.  I had to drive in to the office to set up some stuff for a Town Hall meeting on Monday.  Honestly - who thought a big meeting the Monday before Thanksgiving was a good idea?  At least everyone is going to be at his/her own desk so I only have to worry about my stuff and I don't have to be around other people.  So that's good since we are supposed to be at my Mom's on Friday after Thanksgiving.  I don't know if I think that is a good idea either - but I was outvoted...  I have most of my masks in the laundry basket to be washed.  I guess that's on the agenda for today.
I also need to call and check on my poor car.
Stay safe!


----------



## loonlover

Good morning.

Another nice day weatherwise. II sleeping for a couple of hours before haircuts at noon. He doesn't work tonight but I still foresee him sleeping some more this afternoon, staying up really late, then trying to sleep most of tomorrow morning before working the next two nights. The boss says he is close to hiring someone, but that will put II into closer proximity to someone for a longer period of time than has occurred in months since he will be doing some of the training. Mixed feelings about that but he really doesn't want to work 3-4 nights every week either. 

Looks like I will be having to stay quiet the next few days, as if that were difficult. I have no trouble keeping myself occupied.

Hope your day goes well. Stay safe.


----------



## Annalog

Good morning from southern Arizona. 

Inspection by DH followed by photos with phone have verified that I just tore the outer third of the little toenail. One fingertip Band-Aid is all that is needed today. 😀 However, I will be limiting standing and walking, for today at least. 😐 Fortunately, I have the new Fire and lots of sewing, pressing, and cutting of material that can all be done while sitting in the swivel office chair in my craft room. 😄

Hope your day is wonderful. Stay safe. Be excellent to each other.


----------



## loonlover

Good morning.

No change to our weather yet. Lows vary just enough we seem to have to decide nightly what type of covers to use. 

II working tonight so I figure I'll do some laundry while he sleeps. Meals will depend on how late he is able to sleep.

I may try to mulch leaves one more time this afternoon.

Have a good day. Stay safe.


----------



## Andra

Good morning.  It's 60 and foggy here and we are heading to the high 70s.  We picked up my car when the shop opened this morning.  I need to go down and see if the garage still smells like gas.  I am afraid to go check, but Ginger is wanting to go out, so I am out of excuses.

Hope everyone is well.  Stay safe.


----------



## Annalog

Good morning from southern Arizona.

I finished sewing some new masks for Raymond and me. &#128567; I had made two Mickey Mouse masks the first time I used the 3D mask pattern from 



 following the smaller size. It fit well except when we opened our mouths wide, such as when yawning. I made this set from a pattern I made just a half inch taller and they fit perfectly. My sister gave me a fat quarter of the Minnie Mouse material after seeing me in a Mickey Mouse mask. &#129315; I can get six outer mask pieces from a fat quarter. The nose and chin pieces are black with white Mickey icons. The lining is plain black polycotton and the ear loops are T-shirt yarn made from some black polyester T-shirt like material made to look like suede that I found in the value material bins at Walmart. So far, of all the masks that I have made so far, these are the most comfortable and easiest to sew with no pleats or curves, easy to make patterns to size, and very little fabric wastage when cut from strips the height or width of the pattern piece. &#128512; I added a nonwoven filter layer and modified the tube for nose clamps to be 6 inches long for adding a fuzzy stem (soft pipe cleaner) folded in half and twisted. Timothy Totten made some 3D mask videos after seeing Marcy Harriell's videos with his most recent one showing modifications for a see thru 



. I will be checking with my nephew's partner who is a sign language interpreter to see if those are needed. My list of projects is getting longer than when I worked full time!

Andra, I hope your garage doesn't smell of gasoline!

Hope your day is wonderful. Stay safe. Be excellent to each other.


----------



## Andra

Annalog said:


> Andra, I hope your garage doesn't smell of gasoline!


Alas! The problem is still there. Now I am trying to coordinate getting the car down to Corpus so my brother can look at it. He's a natural mechanic and has been working for GM dealerships for over 30 years now. He also has the highest certification that they offer - World Class. If he can't fix it, nobody can.


----------



## Annalog

Andra said:


> Alas! The problem is still there. Now I am trying to coordinate getting the car down to Corpus so my brother can look at it. He's a natural mechanic and has been working for GM dealerships for over 30 years now. He also has the highest certification that they offer - World Class. If he can't fix it, nobody can.


Hoping for the best for you and your car.


----------



## mlewis78

Andra, hope it all works out with your car. 

Anna, I am sorry that happened with your toenail and hope it heals quickly. I got a new blister under the 2nd toe on the left foot (never had problems with that foot before) after a 4-mile walk last Saturday. I think it's getting better. I've taken shorter walks since then, except for Monday when I walked 3.5 (part of it was Central Park).

I had my 3rd hand therapy session Thursday afternoon. Therapist told me I'm doing well except when bending the fingers down, it's not going very far yet. The other direction is good. Sometimes the back of my hand hurts. I'm in my 9th week of this. My right knee, already a problem for years has been pretty bad since that walk on Saturday. It doesn't like my walking a lot in cold weather. It was in the 30s today until afternoon when it was 40.  

I sent texts to the super four times today, because the apartment temp was 64 at 6am and 9am (first text I sent was at 9). It was 66 inside when I got up at noon, maybe 65. When I got home from therapy and food shopping it was only 67 and I thought surely the heat would come back on after 5, but it didn't, so I had to contact him again. Nothing for two hours. When it finally came on it was only 2 hours from when it would go off at 10pm. It's 65 in here now at 5:30. The temp drops quickly after it goes off and the high in here last night was just 70. I did cover the AC unit Thursday with a standard quilted cover, two throws and a blanket. So that shouldn't be the problem. I used a heating pad a lot over the past 8 hours, because I would not use a cold pack on my hand while it's this cold in here, and it helps keep me warm. I used it on both hands.

It's 46 outside now, and my app tells me the high will be 63, but if you look at the hour by hour it doesn't go above 61. Of course there will be no heat as the temp rises outside. I can't imagine that the super would let his place next door get like this. I may have to email the managing agent and tell her that I've been letting the super know and the next step would be to call 311.

Hope everyone stays safe and enjoys Friday.


----------



## Andra

mlewis, hope you get your heat situation straightened out.

It's a sticky 65 degrees here this morning.  We are going to take a long lunch and go pick up the trailer from storage so we can get packed for the Thanksgiving trip.  
I will be driving my car to my mom's and my brother will take a look at it once he gets there next Friday.  Hopefully he can at least make a diagnosis even though he won't have all of his tools with him.  Then we can decide what to do.
One of our cousins will ride with DH while he is pulling the trailer, since he'd rather not be the only human in the truck for a long drive.  Then she will come back to Austin with me on Sunday.

Nothing much else going on here.  Take care and stay safe.


----------



## loonlover

Good morning.

Andra, hope you are able to get something worked out on the car. Car ownership can be so frustrating.

mlewis, hope you get some heat soon. I don't know how you manage with it that cold in the apartment. I'm one that just kind of shuts down, huddling under blankets if the house gets too cold.

I've spent time this morning hurriedly putting together a pickup order at Kroger after my Walmart delivery did not happen. Very disappointed that I received no communication from them that the delivery would not be made. I made contact via the call center late yesterday afternoon and was informed that the driver had not shown up. Had I not called I wouldn't have even known that last night. I chatted with a rep this morning with not much satisfaction. The time frame for someone from the store to contact me would be 24-48 hours, or she could just cancel the order and I could reorder. My response was for her to cancel the order and I would take my business to Kroger and Amazon. The only communication I had from them yesterday was about substitutions on a couple of items. When I checked the order on line after that it stated they were preparing the order. No further communications from them about a delay in delivery. I went ahead and canceled my membership also. That might not have happened if they had just kept me informed about problems. Keeping the customer aware of what is going on goes a long way toward keeping them. Anyway, hopefully the pickup order goes better at Kroger. I really don't want to have to go into the store on a weekend.  

I mulched leaves in the front yard yesterday afternoon. At least for the moment there are not leaves several inches deep out there. I wanted to get some of them cleared before rain possibly moves in next week. Once they get wet, mulching is really hard to do. Hopefully I can get the back yard done this afternoon. We have fog at the moment, but it is supposed to clear later with the afternoon high in the 70s.

Hope your day goes well. Stay safe.


----------



## Annalog

Good morning from southern Arizona. It is currently 48°F and headed to a sunny 82°F.

mlewis, I wish I could send some of our heat. Hope your heat situation gets better.

My toe is healing very well. There is a tiny blood blister on the tip and the fingertip bandaids that I use protect the nail bed while the nail grows back. I am glad that my shoes have a wide toe box.  

The septic tank inspection passed and the sale paperwork has been signed on the relative's lot in northeastern Arizona. Hopefully that means no more trips there for us!

Yesterday I mailed a fleece doggy poncho to my youngest sister for her new puppy, an 11 week old long haired Chihuahua. She bought him the smallest doggy sweater that she could find and he walked right out of it. I had her send me measurements and sewed a poncho that should fit. I used two layers of fleece and a layer of White & Warm batting. It should arrive Monday. Next I will try little boots for him to send with the next poncho after I hear if the first one fit.

I hope your day is wonderful. Stay safe. Be excellent to each other.


----------



## loonlover

Good morning.

The early morning fog had burned off and it looks like a lovely day with a high of 70. Rain probably moving in overnight into part of tomorrow. I know we are behind for the month. November is usually much wetter.

My pickup order at Kroger went very smoothly. I shouldn't have to buy much but produce for a couple of weeks, at least. 

II doesn't work tonight, but does tomorrow. So, he is getting a little sleep this morning, then will stay up late tonight. They have hired a new person, but he'll still be working a lot of shifts in December with most of them being 11-7. 

Enjoy your weekend. Stay safe.


----------



## mlewis78

With it being cold in here today (and warmish outside at 60), I should have taken a walk, but I retreated and stayed in except to go downstairs to pick up an Amazon package. I had bought a ticket for an online concert (a chamber group I know) for 3pm and I got up at 1:30. I knew I could just catch the concert later, but I thought maybe I should watch it live. Also watched some walking videos on youtube. There was one by Urbanist with a livestream Sex & the City tour in the West Village and SoHo.

I ordered a new battery for my landline phone a few weeks ago and put off putting it in until my hand could manage to get the back off the phone. The battery looked like the old one, but the plug was a different size, so I sent it back and ordered the right size. Got the batteries today and it turns out that the phone still won't work. Something perhaps to do with the base on the phone. Never had that problem before. In the past, I just bought a new phone instead of changing batteries, but now I'm retired and more sensible. I guess I have to buy completely new set now. I looked on Amazon -- so many different prices and few of them with answerer and call blocking.  I've been without the use of the landline for about 2 months now and it is more peaceful (especiall the week of the election). Maybe I should let it go.

46 now, going up to about 55 later. Maybe I'll get some heat and if not, I will send text again to the super. The temp inside ranged from 65-67 (67 now) today. I used the heating pad on my hand often! more to get warm.


----------



## loonlover

Good morning.

We're at 59 at the moment; 63 expected before the morning is over, then temps will start falling midday back to in the 50s. 70% chance of rain this morning, but I haven't seen any yet. An overnight low of 38 is forecast.

II working tonight, then he'll have 3 days off. Then his schedule will be erratic through the end of December with 14 days scheduled. They did hire another person so hoping by January he is back to only a couple of days a week. We're still thinking it will be toward the end of next year before concerts could possibly be scheduled.

I made butter pecan cookies yesterday afternoon. Going to freeze them in individual portions. I'm the one that made a hog of myself yesterday so really need to get them out of sight and if they are frozen, it makes it a tiny bit harder to pig out on them.

Hope you have a peaceful Sunday. Stay safe.


----------



## mlewis78

We just had two cloudy days and some rain Sunday evening. We got a little heat on Sunday. Drizzly now with 80% chance of rain on Monday. I used the indoor bike. I have my 4th hand therapy session Monday afternoon and another one on Wednesday. My phone app shows it will only be sunny on Tuesday and next Sunday.

Hope you all have a good, safe Monday.


----------



## loonlover

Good morning.

There was frost on the top of my car when I arose. Google said it was 35 degrees while Accuweather said it was 33. All I know is it was cold enough I didn't venture outside when II got home. 

No specific plans for the day. I might manage to get some dusting done while II sleeps a while. He doesn't work again until Thursday night.

Hope your short work week goes speedily, or if you are on vacation, it doesn't go too fast. Retirement means weeks don't have quite the same impact they used to. Stay safe.


----------



## mlewis78

Woke up at 8am after 3 hours of sleep and noticed it was cold inside. The temp on my phone was 57 but Alexa said it was 55. After an hour went by, I sent a text to the super. We had heat later. I reset my alarm from 12:15pm to 1:55pm. Just made it to my hand therapy. It's in my neighborhood but always takes longer than I expect.  Before I left home, the temp was 49, so considering recent experience, a long-sleeve T with down vest. It felt much colder than expected because the wind was blowing hard. Nice and sunny though after a rainy morning.

I worked my hand and wrist so hard at therapy that I didn't want to do any more of it this evening. Same as last Thursday. I have my next session Wednesday, so only one day in which to do those exercises. She gave me a few new ones today.

Mostly cloudy now at 43 degrees. Tuesday will be sunny, high of 50 and low of 41. Enjoy your day.


----------



## loonlover

Good morning.

37 this morning and warming to 65 with rain moving in late this afternoon. There is a possibility of thunderstorms overnight.

Some dusting and a slight bit of decluttering was done yesterday. More of same today, I guess.

Hope your day goes well. Stay safe.


----------



## Annalog

Good morning from southern Arizona. 

DH is driving to central Arizona after breakfast for what will hopefully be the last task for the sale of the relative's lot in northeastern Arizona. He will stay at our daughter's until after Thanksgiving.  I will head up tomorrow. I am thankful that our daughter and granddaughters are in our bubble.

Hope your day is wonderful. Stay safe. Be excellent to each other.


----------



## Andra

Good morning (somewhere)
DH and Ginger are at my MIL's with the trailer.  I had to come back to work through Wednesday.  I am enjoying having the house to myself.  I've actually gotten a lot of stuff done.  Not sure I'll get around to cleaning the carpet in the entry and on the upstairs landing, but I have good intentions.
I also ran a load of dishes through the dishwasher for the first time since cleaning it and replacing some little part.  Everything came out nice and clean, so I am off the hook for a new one right this minute.
The car is at my mom's; my brother will look at it on Friday.  He will also change the thermostats in DH's truck (a little excitement there - the check engine light came on when I was driving home from work yesterday).  I bought the thermostats today at lunch.  Apparently the truck is running cold - the coolant temperature is lower than the thermostat can measure.  I had no idea that was a thing...  I am learning all kinds of stuff this year.
I ordered from la Madeleine for lunch today.  I ate the avocado toast and salad earlier and will have the soup and quiche for supper.
I am doing a 60-day challenge at the gym (remotely).  The first week the extra "thing" was to hit 10,000 steps a day.  Week 2 was "eat protein at each meal."  Week 3 is "write down three things for which you are grateful."  I am grateful for all of you.
Stay safe!


----------



## Annalog

Good morning from southern Arizona. 

After I bake a single batch of GF butterscotch brownies and pack, I am driving to central Arizona to be with DH, our daughter, and granddaughters for Thanksgiving. I will try a recipe for apple cobbler and substitute the same combination of GF flours that I use for the brownies (1 cup brown rice flour, 1 cup sorghum flour, and 1/4 cup millet flour).

The lot sale is final but it appears that a couple things may have been paid for twice (septic inspection fee and property tax). Fortunately those should be easy to resolve from central Arizona without heading to northeastern Arizona. I am thankful the lot is sold and the relative has one less thing to worry about. I am thankful that all the travel, starting last year pre-COVID, related to this lot sale resulted in us creating a bubble with our daughter's household. I am thankful that the result is that the five of us get to spend Thanksgiving together. I am thankful that our large normal Thanksgiving gathering will be able to meet via Zoom from more than half a dozen much smaller gatherings in different locations across North America.

I hope your day is wonderful. Stay safe. Be excellent to each other.


----------



## Andra

Good morning.  52 and partly sunny here to start the day.
I am hoping for a rather boring uncomplicated day.
Stay safe.


----------



## loonlover

Good morning.

The sun is supposed to be out around noon with a high of 65. Close to an inch of rain fell overnight. We heard thunder a few times and there was a little wind, but at least around us it appears no severe weather involved.

I'm going to try to vacuum and do a few other little chores today. Otherwise, it should be quiet around here.

Hope your holiday preps go smoothly. Make it a good day. Stay safe.


----------



## mlewis78

Happy Thanksgiving!

It has started raining and will keep on with that today. 57 degrees, possibly going up to 61, so there will be no heat in my apartment today. I sent a text to the super Wednesday at 6:30pm to let him know there was no heat, despite it being only 52 degrees outside. The heat did not come up until about 8:15 and it stopped at 10:00.

Wednesday after my hand therapy I took a walk over to Rockefeller Center and saw the undecorated tree and the ice skating rink. Saks Fifth Avenue had impressive lighting all over the front. I didn't go across 5th Ave. to see the individual windows but saw them later on a youtube video.

https://www.facebook.com/photo?fbid=10224793197603269&set=pcb.10224793210723597


----------



## crebel

Good morning. May we all find something to still be thankful for on this unique Thanksgiving day.

Stay safe. Be well.


----------



## loonlover

Good morning and Happy Thanksgiving. 

As Crebel says, it is a unique one and hopefully we can still capture a part of what the day means.

II works tonight and tomorrow night so we decided to have our Thanksgiving dinner on Saturday. There have been times in the past when we didn't do our eating on Thanksgiving Day. This year my menu isn't going to be the traditional turkey and fixings, but it will still be special.

Make your day special. Stay safe.


----------



## Annalog

Happy Thanksgiving from central Arizona. 

I have many things to be thankful for this Thanksgiving. The most unusual is that Roxie, the rescue dachshund that my youngest granddaughter adopted about 2 years ago, came up to me to let me pet her. She has been afraid of me from the beginning as I apparently remind her of the older woman who abused her. She has had behavioral training to help her not be terrified of, and aggressive towards, strangers. About 6 months ago she stopped barking every time she saw me. A few weeks ago, she stopped shaking when she saw me. This morning, she approached me while I was sitting on the sofa. I told her that she was a good girl. My daughter said that I could pet her. Roxie let me pet her for a couple minutes and then left. I told my daughter that Roxie deserved some treats. After my daughter gave Roxie a couple treats, I was able to give Roxie some treats. 

I hope your day is wonderful. Stay safe. Be excellent to each other.


----------



## Andra

Happy Thanksgiving!

Anna, that is great about Roxie.


----------



## loonlover

Good morning.

Cloudy today with a high around 61. I'll be spending some of my time in the kitchen preparing a couple of things for our slightly special Thanksgiving meal tomorrow. That should override the gloom outside a bit.

Anna, glad to hear you are winning Roxie over. Having had a dachshund I can understand it being a slow process. 

The gold finch have arrived. They had been showing up over the last 2-3 weeks. I have 3 quart jar chicken feeder style feeders that are now being filled twice a day due to the number of birds using them. During the summer I had only 2 feeders hung and sometimes only filled them every other day.

Hoping your day is a restful one. Stay safe.


----------



## Annalog

Good morning from central Arizona. 

Roxie has made it clear that she can make the advances but that I  cannot yet. I am glad that she feels comfortable with me around as long as she controls the distance.

Delicious leftovers for breakfast and also planned for lunch. I will drive home this afternoon. DH headed home early this morning  to feed the cats.

I hope your day is wonderful. Stay safe. Be excellent to each other.


----------



## Annalog

Good evening from southern Arizona.

I worked on a poncho for a dog and taught an origami model on Zoom. DH worked on the loft bed.

Hope your day is wonderful. Stay safe. Be excellent to each other.


----------



## loonlover

Good morning.

We're in for a rainy day with an expected high of 45. Looks like we'll be having close to wintry temps this week.

II lugged all the tubs of Christmas decorations down from the loft in the shop last week. So I started decorating the house Friday and did some more yesterday. Also got the Santas my mother painted displayed yesterday. A long way to go, but I am determined the house will look festive this year. Not sure I'll get much done today. Don't really have a desire to traipse out to the shop in the rain.

Hope you have a peaceful Sunday. Stay safe.


----------



## Andra

Good morning. It is 53 and sunny in Victoria this morning after several rainy days. We were supposed to head home yesterday but decided to try for better weather today. We are leaving the trailer since we will have go come back for my car in December. My brother says one of the injectors is leaking. So he is going to see where he can get them for the best price. Apparently you don't really replace just one - because they will fire differently - so I need 8 of them!
Take care and stay safe.


----------



## Annalog

Good morning from southern Arizona. We finally turned the heat on yesterday as we have had multiple nights in a row below freezing. DH was up to three blankets and a snuggle sack, in addition to his thermal underwear. As for me, I had just stopped turning on the overhead fan and was no longer throwing off my single blanket.    

More sewing for me as well as sanding, filling,and painting what DH did on the loft bed yesterday. Today he starts on the steps and the slide. 

I hope your day is wonderful.  Stay safe.  Be excellent to each other.


----------



## loonlover

Good morning.

Anna, the temperature extremes between spouses sounds like ours, only in reverse. 

It was 32 when I got up this morning. The thermostat was definitely raised once I arose.

We had to get out this morning to take II's car in for service this morning. He has a tire with a slow leak. Hopefully it can be patched. Once upon a time he would have just taken the tire to the shop. He has decided it is now worth paying to have all of the work done. Later this morning he goes to the dentist to get the permanent crown put in. He's counting on it fitting tighter than the temporary one. 

More Christmas decorating on the agenda for this afternoon. We really have too much, but I haven't found anything that I am willing to get rid of yet.

Hope your week is off to a good start. Stay safe.


----------



## Andra

Good morning!  It was 36 this morning and should freeze tonight.  We had a fire when we got home yesterday, and I suspect that might be the case this evening as well.

Anna, that sounds just like us.  I just turned off the ceiling fan (and the other three fans) in my office this morning.  I had a thicker comforter on the bed last night and had to go back to the thinner one after about an hour.  Of course, Ginger is a good bed warmer too and she tends to sleep right next to me.

Have a wonderful week.  Stay safe.


----------



## mlewis78

My brother in Dahlonega, GA told me that he has his fireplace going because it is cold there. It was 63 this afternoon in NYC, but rainy. It was very cold (still is) in my apartment. I prefer for it to be colder out with the heat on in here!

I had a bad time with my right knee late Friday night. I couldn't walk. My knee was locked so that it would not straighten and it was painful to try to walk. I was sliding my feet and not lifting my left foot, it was so bad. I was reaching out to put my hands on anything for support (reminded myself of my mother years ago). When I got up Saturday it was fine and I could walk. Saturday night it went out again, but not as bad. I was walking but very slow and painful. I was good Sunday and Sunday night through now. I have an appointment this Wednesday with a knee doctor. I started looking for one Friday afternoon and got a list from Humana. Their list was 200 pages and many of the doctors were primary care, not orthopedic. I asked for and got some recommendations on NextDoor.com and a friend who is a runner. While I was at hand therapy today, I met another therapist who gave me a recommendation and called the doctor's office to get me in. They called me back and we made the appointment.

Told my brother about it and he said I should get a cane on Amazon for times when this happens. He has experienced the knee going out. He hasn't had a knee replacement, but he had a hip replacement this year.

So counting my hand therapist appointment Monday, I have 4 appointments this week -- one more for therapy, one for knee doctor and on Friday I go back to the wrist doctor.

A friend of my brother's (who I know) in Eatontown, NJ has Covid. Getting better but went into the hospital as a precaution and had the two drugs (Remdesivir? and the big steroid drug that Trump had). He is 73.  I hope he gets well. Prayers welcome. His name is Phil.

Hope you are all well and safe. Have a good Tuesday.


----------



## loonlover

Good morning.

21 here this morning. I am definitely not ready for temps that cold. We'll have sunny skies today and the high is supposed to be 55.

mlewis, sorry to hear you are having trouble with the knee. Having a cane to use seems like a good idea.

There was a screw in one of the tires on II's car. The machine damaged the tire when they were taking it off the rim so we ended up with a new tire at no cost to us. The battery was also showing it was weak when they did their 15-point checkup and since II was suspicious it was going to need to be replaced sometime in the near future, we had them go ahead and replace it. Once upon a time, he would never have paid someone to do that chore. We're either getting old or lazy, I guess. But it seemed worth it to pay someone this time.

More decorating in my plans for today. II works the next two nights so it will probably be Thursday before he gets the trees up. I have plenty to keep myself busy in the meantime, and once he gets them up, that is all I will have left to do.

Hope your day goes well. Stay safe.


----------



## Annalog

Good morning from southern Arizona. 

mlewis, having a cane handy is definitely a good idea! DH has a cane handy for when he has his rare dizzy spells and I have had one since I got the minor tear in my meniscus back in 2016. I haven't needed it since then but it is good to have a cane the right height handy. (DH's cane is a bit too tall for me. Sending healing energy.

We have the usual items on the agenda today,  so another day doing crafty stuff around the house. 

I hope your day is wonderful. Stay safe. Be excellent to each other.


----------



## Andra

Good morning!  It's practically balmy at 45 this morning after yesterday's 31...  We have had a fire for the last few nights.  I just really enjoy sitting in front of the fire with my Kindle.

mlewis, prayers for your friend Phil.  And I'll add my two cents to the cane discussion - we have kept two canes in the house since the first time I really messed up my ankle about 10 years ago.  One is upstairs and one is downstairs.  I replaced one of them last year so I could get the more stable base instead of just the cane stick.  (of course, we also have walking boots, crutches, a knee scooter, etc)  They don't get used very often, but are good to have around just in case.

I am running dangerously low on tshirts - in other words, I haven't washed tshirts in at least a month.  I am down to my least favorite ones until I get my act together and do laundry.

Have a wonderful day and stay safe.


----------



## loonlover

Good morning.

We were at 30 this morning with an expected high of 54. May rain start around 4 PM and continue until about 10 AM tomorrow.

II works again tonight so will sleep most of today. He managed to lose his glasses at work last night (at least he can see to drive without them). Fortunately I knew where to find his previous pair. He already had a vision exam scheduled for next Monday. Looks like new glasses as well as contacts (he is out of those also) will be part of that visit.

One of the trees is up so I'll try to spend some time decorating today. Maybe some laundry will make it's way to the washer also.

Have a good day. Stay safe.


----------



## mlewis78

I went to the knee doctor this afternoon. He seems good and listens and he didn't push getting replacement knee surgery. I had an x-ray that only showed the space where bone should be (arthritis). I got a cortisone shot. Had two in 2010. He also gave me a cane for those moments. I had another moment a while after I got home. Then I started cooking dinner and realized that the longer I stood up, the better it seems to be. I have no follow-ups scheduled, but I could call if I have a problem. He gave me a sheet with home exercises. 

He offered to prescribe physical therapy. I said I might go for it when I complete my wrist therapy. Also, my freeze on my membership at the pool ends in January, so if I start swimming it would help. I'm a bit wary because we have to schedule the lane in advance, limit of 30 minutes and they close the pool two hours earlier than pre-covid times. I am convinced that not swimming and gaining weight has caused this.

Did I mention that on Tuesday morning at 8am, workers started work on renovation of the apartment just below mine. Oh boy. It was so noisy. I was half asleep and wasn't even in a good enough state of mind to put in earplugs. I was ready today and put them in when they started in at 5 minutes to 8am. The super came by Tuesday to look at my radiator because I keep telling him we have no heat or little heat. It has been better (I think he also upped the heat for now). He came back later and changed the valve and the screw thing. Now I occasionally hear the sssshhhhhhh of the radiator and the click that tells me it's working.

I didn't know that the neighbor below me had left, but she wasn't there much even before covid. Now another neighbor tells me that she left in September. There are a few other empty apartments in here. People are either finding better deals in the city or moving away. I've even looked at some listings. I could find something in a better neigborhood for what my neighbors are paying, but I've been here 43 years and have a very low rent stabilization rate. They are all stabilized in this building, but other apartments have turned over so many times and been renovated as well (many times). They are starting to put dishwashers into newer renovations. I would rather have a washer/dryer. They knock out the closet in the hallway and extend the kitchen. Then they add a closet to the living room, I think.


----------



## loonlover

Good morning.

Foggy this morning but the rain did not last as long as expected. Not sure how much actually fell as I haven't traipsed out to the gauge yet.

Making a run to CVS this morning while II gets a couple hours of sleep. At least with an errand to run, I'll not go too many days without getting out. We both feel like we are better off if we drive somewhere on a regular basis.

Hope everyone has a good day. Stay safe.


----------



## Annalog

Good morning from southern Arizona.

I spent much of yesterday on the phone with my cell phone company trying to find out why our cell booster wasn't working only to find out that the problem is probably our internet supplier. I guess today I will be on the phone with that company.

While I was waiting on hold, I did some hand sewing on a extra small dog hoodie that I made from half of a blue polo shirt using a printable pattern. My hand sewing was to make the length and neck size even smaller. I used a tan thread to make it easy to remove as the puppy grows. I took photos, added yellow markings to indicate additional places to make the hoodie smaller. I texted those to my youngest sister and then went to the post office to mail the hoodie. Yesterday she received the last package and sent photos of the puppy wearing one of the used sweaters. It was too big but he kept it on.  

I heard that our local hospital (22 beds) is full and is now sending patients out of town. We will continue to wear masks and limit exposure.

I hope your day is wonderful. Stay safe. Be excellent to each other.


----------



## mlewis78

Welcome, tomalexender. I worked 2nd shift (usually 4 or 5pm - 11:30 or 12:30) for several years before I retired. It suited my natural sleep patterns. I had worked days for 23 years before that.

When I got up today it was hard to walk, because my knee went out again. Now I never know when this will happen. It is good now. I took my new cane with me to walk to hand therapy, which is a half-mile walk from home. After I left hand therapy my knee was much better and hasn't gone out since. Tomorrow I go to see the wrist doctor for the first time in four weeks. If I leave early enough I could walk. It takes an hour to get there. Otherwise, I can take the train from 7th Avenue and get out at 3rd Avenue. It's 45 minutes altogether if I do that.

I might start knee therapy but after I finish my wrist therapy. Too much work to do both and all those home exercises.

Did anyone watch the Rockefeller Center tree lighting last night? (Wednesday). I watched for a change. They light it at the very end of the 2-hour show (there was an extra our before that started on local NY tri-state TV). I walked over to see the tree last week, but I probably won't go back while it is lighted, since there are very strict rules, getting in line, etc. for a chance to see it for 5 minutes. But I would like to see the Saks windows. They are on youtube. Back in the 1970s-80s, they lit the tree at 6pm and had the songs afterwards, as well as some professional skaters. They don't have the skaters now. It was almost 10pm Eastern when it was lit last night.

There is a tree at Lincoln Center, but in my online search the lighting event was cancelled. I think there might be a tree there. They usually have a night the first Monday of December when they light the tree and have a lot of activities in the neighborhood, with lots of food trucks. It's called "Winter's Eve." All of the theaters at Lincoln Center have been closed. All the theaters in NYC.

It is 48 here now and will be between 46-48 on Friday with rain (80% chance of rain).

Hope everyone is well and that you have a good Friday.


----------



## Annalog

Good morning from southern Arizona. It is currently 28°F and headed to a sunny 59°F. I hope that it isn't as windy as yesterday. 

Welcome tomalexender. I hope your internal clock adjusts as you need it to. 

mlewis, I hope your knee and wrist recover well and quickly. Sending best wishes and healing energy.

Yesterday I moved our router to our bedroom as that is the phone outlet closest to where the line enters the house. I also set up my laptop on my bedside table with a cable connecting it directly to the router. Fortunately we had a cable long enough!  I then did the online troubleshooting checklist on the CenturyLink web page. It identified line problems so I opened the chat window and reached a service person quickly. Diagnostics were run by the service person that confirmed line problems. An on-site service call was arranged for today before the service person ran a reset procedure that might correct the problem but would cut our connection. If the problem was resolved, then I would cancel the service call. The problem was not resolved, so a technician will be arriving sometime today. While our service plan includes correcting problems on the house side of the line, COVID-19 restrictions at CenturyLink prevents their technicians from entering houses. Fortunately the phone outlet is near a window. The technician and I can talk through the open window while maintaining appropriate physical distance.   I might remove the screen if we need to exchange the router or cables.   Hopefully this will result in a reliable data transfer speed closer to 10 Mbps than the current 0.7 Mbps! Maybe my Origami Zoom meeting tomorrow will not be plagued by low internet speeds and disconnections.  

My daughter's 11 year old Yorkie, a rescue dog named Ricky, has been having daily seizures for the past several days. She took him to the vet, tests were run, and a temporary anti seizure medication was provided. The tests results came back negative for diabetes and Valley Fever. That leaves neurological issues. Yesterday Ricky developed a tic which also points to a neurological problem. My daughter videoed both the tic and a seizure and sent that to the vet. The vet prescribed a new anti seizure medication since the first one wasn't working. Ricky started that last night. We are hoping that the new medication works. Ricky is an otherwise healthy and active dog with a very friendly disposition. My daughter's dog Lucy, her first rescue dog, passed away a couple months ago. Lucy was older, had become blind, and had other health issues. It would be very sad to lose Ricky as well so soon. Healing energy and best wishes appreciated. 

I hope your day is full of wonder. Stay safe. Be excellent to each other.


----------



## Andra

Good morning.  We had a chilly start to the day again at 32, but we are already up to 45 and it's sunny.  I am taking the afternoon off.  I may bundle up and sit in the yard with Ginger since she loves to be out in the sun.
I had virtual training session with my gym trainer yesterday.  My left knee decided to be stupid when I got up right before we started.  I pulled out the k-tape and taped it up.  Got through the session OK with the tape and being very deliberate in my movements.  I will probably leave the tape on until it starts pulling off itself.  I've been wearing my brace at night on my right foot to keep my right knee in order.  Guess I need to dig out the other brace and wear it on the left for a while.  I had purchased a set of kettlebells over Thanksgiving (5, 10, 15lb).  He had me do deadlifts with the 15 pound bell and it was way too light.  This afternoon I am going to Academy to see what weight I need to get instead.  He said that my chart from before Covid showed me lifting 15kg (a little over 30 pounds).  So I will try a 30 pound and see how it feels.  At least I can still use the lighter ones for different exercises.
mlewis - walking, standing, riding a bike - all things my PT person said were good for knees.  But you already know that.  I tend to use the bike or a seated elliptical when my knees are being stupid.  That way I can work them without the stress of all my weight on them...  I missed the entire swimming season here this year and I can really tell.

Good thoughts to Ricky Anna.  I hope they can get a medication that works well for him.

I forgot all about the tree lightings - going off to google.

Have an excellent day and a wonderful weekend.  Wash your hands, wear your mask, stay away from people, and stay safe!


----------



## Annalog

Thanks, Andra. We are certainly hoping the new medication helps. My daughter got it using an online coupon at a regular pharmacy. She looked for a good price after calling Walgreens and was told the prescription would be $1000. She found a coupon that would let her get it at another pharmacy for $18. (The coupon would make it $50 at Walgreens.)

The CenturyLink service man has been and gone already.  The school about a mile away is having problems as well. The service man said the main cable has bad spots. He disconnected both our lines to check them. They are both bad. (We stopped service on the second line when I got laid off about 10 years ago since I no longer needed a dedicated phone line.) He said that the main cable guy has been notified and can hopefully work on it today. Our service man said that he would reconnect the line for the phone. However, our phone still isn't working. 

Update: As soon as I posted, a service truck pulled up. A guy carrying tool boxes walked to the junction box by the road. Maybe we will have phone service, at least, soon. 

Second update: I now have speed of 1.25 Mbps which is apparently the fastest we can get on our rural 2-wire phone line. On our street, only 4 phone lines go to each junction box which is shared by two houses. Both of our lines were bad and one of lines for our neighbor was bad. Fortunately for us, our neighbor discontinued land line phone service so the service man gave us the only good line in the junction box. The call for the main cable line guy has been cancelled until there is a future problem.

The joys of the rural life. The service guy did say that if we were in town, then we could get 10 Mbps or faster service.


----------



## loonlover

Good morning.

29 degrees and heading to 62 with sunny skies. Sure glad I do not need to be out early.

Yesterday I got the Corelle Christmas dishes out. They are stored in the cabinet above the refrigerator so a bonus to getting them down is the top of the refrigerator and the cabinet above it have been thoroughly cleaned. It has probably been at least 4 years since we used them. This seemed like a good year to change that. I also put a festive red table cloth on the table. Definitely looking like Christmas around here.

II still has to put one of the trees together today. Hanging the ornaments will then be all we have left to do. I'm planning on that happening today. I believe he will cooperate.

Hope you have plans for the weekend to make it slightly different from all the other days. Stay safe.


----------



## Annalog

Good evening from southern Arizona.

It has been two days since Ricky started on the new medication and he hasn't had a seizure since he started it. He has had a couple episodes of pre-seizure twitches but no seizure. My daughter said that the vet said that it takes about a week for the medication to be fully effective but that this is a great sign. Hopefully the pre-seizure twitches will stop happening as well.

I didn't get thrown out of my origami Zoom due to slow internet speeds today.  Apparently racing turtle speeds are sufficient.

I hope your day is wonderful. Stay safe. Be excellent to each other.


----------



## loonlover

Good morning.

We'll be a little cooler than yesterday with an expected high of only 53. It is currently 36 with mostly sunny skies.

II works tonight, has tomorrow off, then works again Tuesday night. It may be a little crazy around here the next few days. We might finish getting the ornaments on the trees today. If we really work at it, anyway.

Hope you have a peaceful Sunday. Stay safe.


----------



## Andra

Good morning(ish).
Yesterday was ugly here. It was cold and damp all day. But we kept a fire going so it was pretty nice to be a bum on the couch with the pup. This was the first fire from our new wood delivery. It is well-seasoned and it burned very clean. But wow! Post oak burns a lot faster than live oak. It felt like I was constantly adding wood. I think I went through three carriers full - even trying for larger pieces or ones that were not split. I guess new project is looking for somebody who delivers split, seasoned LIVE oak...
Ginger gets nails trimmed today.
When we get home I will dig out my Christmas dishes. I knew I was forgetting something.
Nothing much to report.

Glad to hear promising news for Ricky.

Stay safe.


----------



## mlewis78

Good morning (3:30AM here). 34 degrees here now. It will be between 32-43 today (Monday). I wore my down coat for first time this season when I did some errands early in the evening. It was 36 then.

On Friday my knee went out a bit about 10 minutes before I needed to leave for my appointment with the wrist doctor. I took the cane and used it part of the time. I started thinking that the cortisone shot I got Wednesday didn't do anything, but since around the time I left the wrist doctor my knee has been good. I wanted to visit the Saks Fifth Avenue windows and wasn't sure if I would make it on my legs (Friday after the doctor visit on E. 64th St.). I made it. There was one window in particularly that I loved that has a food truck and 5 characters. There is the man in the truck with a rotisserie shwarma. There is a woman sitting high up playing guitar or uke and the three main kids are a boy with a a hot dog, a girl (or woman) with a tray of drinks and a very cute kid on the right holding one of those drinks for himself. Here he is:

https://www.facebook.com/photo?fbid=10224862104085888&set=pcb.10224862105685928

Here is a video that shows them all:

https://www.facebook.com/1412943647/videos/pcb.10224862105685928/10224862101565825

From there I could see across 5th Avenue the lighted tree in the distance. I walked across and was surprised there was room. Then the light show started on the front of Saks with music. This is most of it (didn't have a wide angle lens and used my phone):

https://www.facebook.com/marti.lewis/videos/10224860904935910

There are more videos of the Saks light show on youtube by ActionKid and Urbanist, among others.

They let us walk on the promenade off of 5th Avenue to see the tree closer. This is not the official line on (that's on 49th or 50th Streets that accommodate the lines to get up close to the tree with a 5- minute limit to watch it). I took a lot of pictures of the tree. It was raining, so after I got home I stayed in to warm up and rest.

Here is a video with the tree. The music is from Saks:

https://www.facebook.com/marti.lewis/videos/10224860873015112

More tree pictures:

https://www.facebook.com/photo?fbid=10224862139966785&set=pcb.10224862144206891

I slept quite late on Saturday and stayed in. Used the bike inside. Today it was sunny. I used the bike and later made two trips out (without the cane), one to wine store and CVS and the other to Amish Market for spinach for salad and various chips and guacamole, tomatoes and potatoes. My eyeglasses got so steamed up while walking down 9th Avenue but they cleared up before I got to the store.

Hope everyone is well and has a good Monday. I'm going back for my hand therapy Monday afternoon.


----------



## loonlover

Good morning.

It was 33 when I arose this morning and we should warm up to the mid 50s today with sunny skies.

II has an appointment with the optometrist this afternoon. He'll get a few hours sleep this morning, then will probably take a nap after we get home. He is off tonight but works again tomorrow night. He is past due for an eye exam so was glad we could get it in this week. Someone did find his glasses after he lost them at the arena so all we should have to purchase today is contacts. Of course, if he had not run out of contacts, he probably wouldn't have been wearing his glasses the night he lost them. 

I was awakened twice early this morning by more sirens than I have ever heard at one time in our community. The second time I heard them (and don't know how much time elapsed between the two occurrences) I did get up and look out the window. It appeared someone was being chased by at least 3 patrol cars with a fourth one coming toward them. After the non-emergency vehicle and the 3 chasing it passed, the fourth one made a u-turn and got in line. After I went back to bed, I heard another siren coming from the other side of town. As near as I could tell, that car made its way down what passes for the main street in town, and turned in the direction of the vehicles I had seen. I'll probably never know what happened as we aren't considered very newsworthy by the county-wide or state-wide newspapers. I assumed fire trucks when I heard the sirens the first time, so when I heard them again, I figured it was a bad fire, and they had called for assistance from one of the other fire departments around. Was a little surprised when I saw blue lights instead. As far as we can tell, we still live in a low crime area.

Not much else going on around here. I do kind of like it that way.

Hope your week is off to a good start. Stay safe.


----------



## Andra

Good morning.  It's 49 and sunny here.  We should get up to the 60s this afternoon.
I got out my Corelle Christmas dishes yesterday and washed them.  They are the ones with the ivy trees and red birds.  We will probably use them for a few months for a change.  My regular dishes are the Shadow Iris pattern and I love them, but I like a change occasionally.
I keep reaching for my drink glass and it's still downstairs.  I need to just go get it. 
My allergies are not happy with something that is blowing here.  I may have to resort to a decongestant to get some sleep tonight.  Too many nights of not good sleep makes a very grumpy Andra...

Have a great week and stay safe.


----------



## Annalog

Good evening from southern Arizona.

Today was DH's birthday. We had a nice quiet day at home. Now that our internet connection is faster, we finally got around to watching the first episode of the second season of The Mandalorian. 

So far, Ricky still hasn't had a seizure since starting the new medication. 

I hope your day is wonderful. Stay safe. Be excellent to each other.


----------



## mlewis78

Anna, Happy Birthday to your DH!


----------



## loonlover

Good morning.

A belated Happy Birthday to Anna's DH!

30 degrees this morning heading to 62 with sunny skies. I don't mind the cooler temps in the mornings when I don't have to go anywhere very early.

II's appointment went well yesterday. No changes to his prescription and he now has contacts again. Bet he makes sure he sees the optometrist when he is due next year.

Laundry started. II works again tonight. Not sure what else I'll get up to today.

Enjoy the day. Stay safe.


----------



## Annalog

Good evening from southern Arizona.

DH says thank you for the birthday wishes!

The loft bed is nearly finished with just some minor work left. Then we will wait for the recipient's bedroom to be ready for delivery. 

I hope your day is wonderful. Stay safe. Be excellent to each other.


----------



## loonlover

Good morning.

We're to be in the 70s the next couple of days. Reminds me of our first December in Arkansas where I went to the store on Christmas Eve in shirt sleeves. That was unheard of in any of the places I lived while growing up. 

Need to get the Christmas cards done. You'd think with nothing on my agenda, I'd get them done on a more timely basis. The list has certainly shrunk a bunch the last few years, but I still like doing it for our best friends, our sons, and the last surviving sibling or sibling-in-law of each of my parents.

Hope you have a good day. Stay safe.


----------



## Andra

Happy Wednesday!
It was 42 this morning and rumor has it the high will be close to 80.
I am at the office for the last time before Christmas.  I had to babysit a meeting, help a new director with computer stuff, put an office back together, and have my laptop re-imaged.  Oh - I am also being a Help Desk person since they are short-handed today.
I managed to forget how much I hate setting my computer back up.  It's been well over a year since the last time I had to do it.  I have most of the big stuff fixed.  It's the little things that will take a while to put back that are annoying.
Happy b-day Anna's DH!  Glad you had a nice day.

Stay safe.


----------



## loonlover

Good morning.

Our forecast high is 73. Still not what I expect in December, but I guess we should get used to it.

The Christmas cards are ready to go to the post office, so that will get one of us out of the house today. And, I'm thinking we're going to do take out for one meal, also. I fixed a chicken and acorn squash sheet pan dinner last night. I always refused to eat squash when I was growing up, and I don't think II's mother ever fixed it, but I will be adding another variety of squash to our meal plan when it is available. 

Hope your day is a good one. Stay safe.


----------



## Annalog

Good morning from southern Arizona. It is a rainy day today in southern Arizona. It is currently a dark 46°F and it just stopped raining a short while ago. The high should be around 60°F with rain off and on all day.

Of course, with today being the only rainy day in the week, we are delivering the loft bed today. We have minor details left but today is my nephew's day off from work so we won't wait for a dry day. Everything that will be in the back of the pickup truck is painted wood or dry erase board and won't be damaged by a little rain. The remaining details, such as felt added to all parts that will touch the floor, can be done after the bed is delivered. If any touch up is needed to the paint job, that can be done later as there is almost a half gallon of paint left. I know that my grand nephew is eager to have a bed with a slide. DH and I will be masked during the delivery. 

DH and I will focus next on finishing projects at home. We are hoping to have our house ready to sell as soon as possible. There are still a few family issues that may need our assistance in southern Arizona, but with the likelihood that DH and I will be able to receive the vaccine in early spring, I am looking forward to moving in with our daughter as soon after that as possible. Our daughter will probably get the vaccine before us as she is at the end of the priority group before our priority group. We will miss our current location with its great garden and cooler weather but moving before the summer heat hits and with time to start a spring garden there would be ideal.

Our daughter is looking into the city/county regulations and HOA requirements for having a structure, essentially a backyard studio, added to her back yard. That would add the additional space for DH's model railroad and crafting space for the two of us, while still having a spare room in the house for when the youngest granddaughter comes to visit. (We would be taking over her bedroom. We have already moved some of our bedroom furniture there since, while she is away at college, we have been staying there more often than she has.)

I hope your day is wonderful. Stay safe. Be excellent to each other.


----------



## mlewis78

I had four very good days in which my knee didn't bother me and I didn't need the cane. Wednesday afternoon it went out again. I stayed in. I'd wanted to walk to Bryant Park to see the Winter Village (market) and skating at the rink. The rink is larger than the one at Rockefeller Center.

I needed the cane to walk to hand therapy Thursday afternoon. I was still hoping to go to Bryant Park afterwards. The weather was nice, sunny and got up to 50 degrees. I did not walk down to Bryant Park but walked up to Target on Broadway and 61st to buy some food. The walk home is at least half a mile, and I was doing well with the bag and the cane. Got inside my building an there were two Amazon packages to add to my walk up the stairs. I figured I could get up at least one flight with them.  A young neighbor came along as I got to the 2nd flight and I told her she could go ahead. Then I wondered why she hadn't offered to help carry something. She just ran up one flight to her place. I had 3 flights to go. Eventually made it. I left the groceries on the 4th floor and came back to get them after I took the Amazon packages up.

39 degrees at 2:30 AM. Going up to 57. Low of 45 (I guess the temp right now doesn't count towards the "low.")

Hope everyone stays safe and enjoys Friday.


----------



## loonlover

Good morning.

47 heading to 61. Rain is to begin early this afternoon and fall until the wee hours of tomorrow morning.

II working 3-11 today so housework on my agenda for this afternoon. Hopefully the predicted thunderstorms won't be too severe. Guess I should be sure all the gadgets are fully charged.

PBR was scheduled for February at the arena. They sold 6-seat pods for about a week, then I noticed it had been postponed and refunds were available. We couldn't imagine it taking place when we saw the listing so weren't really surprised it had been postponed. Don't really understand what the arena or PBR were thinking when they scheduled it.

Hope your Friday is a good one. Be kind to yourself. Stay safe.


----------



## Andra

Happy Friday! 63 and a chance of rain today.  I covered both of the wood racks yesterday just in case.  I don't like trying to get a fire going with wet wood.
We are piling stuff in the garage for our trip back to my MIL's for Christmas.  I am glad we left the trailer down there.  It is nice to have our own space, especially since I have to work two full days when we are there.  And I am on-call all month.
I don't want to start a political thing, but right now I am embarrassed to be a Texan.
Take care and stay safe.


----------



## mlewis78

It's a good day, because we had sunshine and my knee has been good. Went out to buy wine and soda and didn't use the cane. I realize this could change at any time. I was going to go out again to buy some healthy food, but it's getting late and I want to play my flute. Temp did get up to 57, so the heat went off and it did not come back on after the temperature dropped back.


----------



## Annalog

Good morning from southern Arizona. It is currently a sunny 32°F and headed to 64°F.

mlewis, glad your knee was happy yesterday.

The loft bed with slide delivery had some issues but ended well. The bed was about an inch too wide to come in the front door but was able to be lifted over the deck railing to come in via the sliding glass door. The bedroom door had to be taken off its hinges but there was just enough room to get the sets of legs around the wall while the bed was carried sideways through the opening. The kids had a great time going up the stairs and sliding down the slide. 

Tomorrow we will drive to our daughter's house, spend the day and night, and then pickup what should be the final paperwork for the land sale for a relative. This will probably be our final trip to our daughter's house this year. We had planned for a trip to celebrate Christmas but that is likely to be cancelled. My daughter works in planning for a hospital group and has been able to do most of her work from home. However, due to Arizona once again leading in COVID-19 spread, she is likely to be temporarily deployed to one of the hospitals to fill a non-medical support position such as EVS, food service, etc. If so, she will need to decrease contact and increase distance with the older daughter living at home and the younger daughter at NAU might stay at college over the break. We would stay home and participate via phone or video calls. The best gift that any of us can give this holiday season is to stay well, limit possible spread, and be around next year. DH and I have lots to do at home to prepare for moving there when it is safe next year after everyone in our household and our daughter's household is vaccinated. We have already figured out how we can fit my crafting, his model railroad, and both of our desks into a backyard studio.

I hope your day is wonderful. Stay safe. Be excellent to each other.


----------



## loonlover

Good morning.

We're to have rain again today with a high in the mid 40s. Not going to complain - it is rain instead of frozen stuff.

Anna, I like your idea for the best gift this year. 

Hope everyone has a peaceful Sunday. Stay safe.


----------



## Andra

Good morning! It is rainy here too. My next task is cleaning out the fireplace so we can have a fire.
My car is fixed! My brother replaced the injectors Friday night and it did not make my mom's garage smell like gas. So yay!

We also has some not great news. My FIL had a heart attack on Friday. He was having chest pains and ended up in the ER. Tests for covid and flu were negative. They got him stabilized with nitro and he went home late yesterday. DH is packed in case his mom needs him. I am really glad we left the trailer there.

Stay safe!


----------



## loonlover

Andra, thinking of you and DH. Hugs also headed your way.


----------



## loonlover

Good morning.

31 here and an expected high of 45 with some sunshine. Still too dark to see the rain gauge, but last night we figured at least an inch of rain fell yesterday.

I managed to no do any grocery shopping last week. Did stop for produce yesterday after venturing out to buy bird seed and I figure it will be better to do a pickup order sometime this week rather than waiting until next week. There are a few things we might need for this week and I know I need a few things for Christmas Dinner. Most of those can be purchased this week.

Hope the week is off to a good start. Stay safe.


----------



## mlewis78

Andra, hope your FIL will be OK. And you too.

It rained a lot today. They thought it might snow, but that's coming Wednesday. I had an afternoon appointment at the dentist, first time since June. Was expecting just cleaning and exam, but I had some bonding that came off and the dentist worked on that. Felt much poorer ($$$) afterwards. The rain didn't seem too bad when I came out, but not nice enough to walk down to Bryant Park on 42nd/6th and 5th to go to the Winter Village. Been wanting to go there. I've seen it a few times on youtube.

The building where my dentist is has two small elevators. It's the one place where I can't go in until they tell me by text it's OK. And then there was a line of about six people for the elevator.

I stopped at Target to get some food on the way home. It was even nicer out when I came out of there. It was around the time of sunset and there was a little blue in the sky and yellows over where the sun was setting. But around 10pm I took garbage out and it was very wet outside.

My mouth was numb for 6 hours after I got home. I read a little of my book and needed to go to sleep for a little while. Didn't do anything tonight but later made dinner, much later when I wasn't numb in the mouth.

Tomorrow I have hand therapy. Maybe another chance to walk down to the Winter Village afterwards? Hope everyone has a good Tuesday. Stay safe.


----------



## loonlover

Good morning.

29 degrees and we will warm up to only 37 degrees. 

Allergy shot day so figured that was a good time to also schedule a grocery pickup. Didn't want to wait until next week to get the staples I need for Christmas dinner. As usual, we will probably get lunch to bring home after the two errands. We try to do our part of keeping some of the eating places open. I feel that the options for restaurants will have changed dramatically once this is over.

I do hope your day goes well. Stay safe.


----------



## mlewis78

Just checked and it's only 28 degrees at 4:45 AM. We expect a big storm today. This is the coldest so far this winter (and winter starts next week). High today: 36.  It was 39 when I walked from hand therapy down to Bryant Park's Winter Village. It's an outdoor Christmas market. Skaters wre on the ice rink. They have three Christmas trees together. I put up pictures and a few videos on Facebook and Instagram.

My knee was a little off after I got up Tuesday, but I didn't need to use the cane. My joints were feeling cold when I finished at Bryant Park, so I took the subway back to Columbus Circle. I am amazed that even though it was rush hour, the trains and platforms were not crowded. We were all well spaced. There are seat groups of 2 and 3 on this train line and no one had to share. Some of them were empty. A man got on with a saxophone and I thought "oh no, he's going to breath all over the train car while playing," but he did not play. Just sat and rode while carrying his sax. It was also something to see my Columbus Circle station not crowded at 6pm.

I will probably stay in today because of the weather. Hope everyone stays safe and warm.


----------



## loonlover

Good morning.

32 degrees this morning which is the same temperature as it was when I went to bed at 11 last night. A dusting of snow fell last evening. Tops of cars and stationary objects are white this morning, but I don't think enough fell to even get the streets wet last night. We had seen a few snow flakes while out yesterday morning, but they were so tiny, you had to have the right object in the background for them to be seen.

Haircuts on the agenda today. At least it is supposed to warm up into the 40s today.

Thinking of those in the path of the snowstorm in the east. 

Make it as good a day as possible. Stay safe.


----------



## Andra

Good morning. 32 in Austin to start the day, but we already have sunshine.
FIL back in hospital Monday. He had a stent put in yrsterday to open mostly blocked artery. Should be going home today.
Stay warm everybody. It looks like that storm in the NE is going to be a doozy.
Stay safe.


----------



## Annalog

Good morning from southern Arizona. It is currently a sunny 40°F and headed to a high of 59°F. 

Andra, hugs to you and your family. Healing energy for your FIL.

Our visit with our daughter and oldest granddaughter was very nice. Our granddaughter was busy with her college homework. One of her assignments was to write a picture book in O'Odham using two examples each of several different sentence constructions. In addition to enjoying the completed story, we had a very interesting conversation about world views, language, and the impact on thoughts, communication, and culture, even across generations.

We measured space in our daughter's backyard and determined the best location for a backyard studio. We researched county and HOA requirements and restrictions. We won't need a building permit unless the structure is 200 square feet or larger. We then priced a 12' x 16' structure using an online tool from a local company that builds sheds and other structures. We priced all the other components for finishing the structure including low energy AC, foundation slab and driveway parking addition, insulation, drywall, and flooring. We can afford to build the structure from what I have inherited from the sale of my mom's house so we won't need to sell our house before we move. That is, of course, assuming that our daughter can get the HOA approval. Nothing will be done until after the New Year in any case.

Our daughter has signed up for a hospital work shift for the 26th. The assignments for after that are not yet available. She is waiting to hear the results of the COVID-19 tests for her youngest daughter and her roommate before signing up for any work shifts before Christmas. (Roommate had exposure to a person later found to test positive for COVID.) The daughter and roommate have been staying quarantined. 

Hoping everyone stays warm, safe, and well.


----------



## Andra

Good morning!  It's 30 degrees here this morning.  It's days like today that make me really appreciate my "climbing up the stairs to work" commute.
DH is downstairs testing my login information for the TSO livestream tomorrow.  Looking at the preview, it appears to be the same group that comes to San Antonio each year.  So that will be really great.  I have seen the other group, and while I think the musicians are just as good, we have a better narrator and better singers.  I am not trying to start an argument, that's just my opinion.  So far Ginger is not impressed with Christmas Eve/Sarajevo 12/24 playing full blast.  Maybe she will have to come upstairs with Poppa and hide out during the show.  
I have to run out to Lowe's for a pickup later today.  I need a new filter in my air purifier in the bedroom.  This is a new device and the HEPA filter needs to be replaced more frequently than my old one.  I am glad they are doing curbside.

FIL back home with new meds.  MIL hid all smoking stuff.  Things are gonna get ugly.

Stay safe!


----------



## loonlover

Good morning.

Andra, hope your FIL continues to improve.

We're at 24 degrees but we will warm up nicely into the mid 50s. Rain moves in around midnight and continues for most of tomorrow.

II working 11-7 tonight. His schedule the next two weeks is crazy. But we knew it would be that way at times when he started working there 5 years ago. Where did those 5 years go.

I had an email from the new boss yesterday. He is trying to find out who is still interested in working once shows can be scheduled again. Management is supposedly making plans for how to safely reopen at some point next year. I didn't burn my bridges yet and flat out say I was not interested in coming back. I kind of want to stay in the loop and see how things play out. 

Our son said they got around 8 inches of snow where he is on Long Island. II texted him to be careful shoveling (he does the shoveling for his landlady including a huge deck that he has to cross to get to his apartment). His response was that was no longer a worry. The landlady bought a snowblower this year.

Hope your Friday goes well. Stay safe.


----------



## crebel

Good morning. Just checking in, but have been here every day to keep up with those still posting.

I'm sort of typing this with both hands. Rehab on the broken wrist is very slow, but I am being faithful to my daily exercises and made some decent progress before things have kind of gotten stuck half-way. Had another eye appointment yesterday and the 5th different drop I was trying to reduce pressure in my bad eye has also had zero effects.  However, Dr. sees no sign of progression of damage or deterioration in the optic nerve (I'll call that good news!) and has decided to discontinue meds and see me again in 6 months in "watchful waiting" mode.  I'm quite happy with that decision.

I have hope for a better 2021 when the vaccine is more widespread.  I will be grateful to get the vaccine as soon as it is available to me.  Personally, I won't consider this "over" until I can see and spend time with my family again, especially snuggling with my grandchildren! I pray for many more birthdays and holidays together in the future to make this year of isolation worth it.

Stay safe. Be well. {{{{virtual hugs to everyone who needs one}}}}


----------



## loonlover

Thanks for the update, Crebel. I had been wondering how your therapy was going. Based on our experiences with II's joint replacements, it can be a bit frustrating at times.

Good morning.

Rainy here with a high in the 40s, but we'll have sunshine for a few days after this and highs going back up to the 60s.

Not much going on here today. At some point II will probably try to get some sleep. He works again Monday night. I have meals planned for today so shouldn't have to get out.

Enjoy your weekend. Stay safe.


----------



## Annalog

Good morning from southern Arizona.

Good news: My youngest granddaughter and her roommate both had negative COVID-19 test results.

I will be working on origami fabric ornaments today so that I can include them with gifts for my great nieces and great nephew living in Tucson. I will deliver the gifts to my sister in Tucson in time for their family celebration Tuesday to work around work schedules. 

DH and I will be staying home. We will have a Zoom meeting with our daughter and granddaughters. If there isn't a time conflict, I will also have a Zoom meeting with origami friends.

DH and I have started moving the contents of my craft room to a smaller space. We have lots of ideas to fine tune before our eventual move. 

I hope your day is wonderful. Stay safe, healthy, and warm. Be excellent to each other.


----------



## mlewis78

I went to hand therapy the day after the blizzard here. Took my new cane and it wasn't so bad out there. However, Saturday evening, after some of this melted there was a long bad spot on my block where the building owners did not shovel at all. It is next to a restaurant on 56th and 9th that closed about 2 months ago. I thought the building owners were responsible for shoveling. They did the part near the doorway where they have tenants but the rest of it is a mess. Someone came along and helped me Saturday night. The rest of the walk to Amish Market was fine. On the way back, I walked in the street to avoid the snow/ice bad spot.

Tonight I went out to another market for different basic things and walked around 10th Ave. to 57th St. to get there (to avoid that spot). So much had melted that I thought there were no bad spots, but on the way home, I walked on my street. I took baby steps over that snow/ice. Once again that was the only bad spot. If I had fallen tonight there would have been no one to help me get up.

I started listening to my Christmas CDs yesterday. For a while I could not find them.

More hand therapy Monday and Wednesday afternoons. I am rather sick of it and bored with these exercises, but I have to do it to end up with a good wrist and hand. 

Hope everyone is enjoying this holiday week.


----------



## loonlover

Good morning.

Frosty here this morning but we're heading to a high around 66. Supposed to be clear all day.

I have one last run before Christmas to the grocery for produce in my plans for the day. II working 11-7 tonight so hope to get it done while he sleeps in. Looks like it will be a quiet week around here with his work schedule the only thing that will keep us doing things at a particular time. He'll be off tomorrow, then work the next two nights, then be off Christmas Day and the day after. 

Enjoy the week. Maybe we'll realize this year we don't always have to make this such a frenetic time of year; that we can sit back, relax, and reflect. Stay safe.


----------



## BTackitt

Good Morning from *nearly* the heart of Texas..


----------



## crebel

BTackitt said:


> Good Morning from *nearly* the heart of Texas..


*waves* at BTackitt!! Good to hear from you. Hope all is well with you and yours.

Good morning everyone.


----------



## BTackitt

crebel said:


> *waves* at BTackitt!! Good to hear from you. Hope all is well with you and yours.
> 
> Good morning everyone.


Hiya Crebel! We are at least all healthy. =) and have our jobs still unlike so many. Never stopped reading or drinking tea, but then, who could?


----------



## loonlover

BTackitt said:


> We are at least all healthy. =) and have our jobs still unlike so many. Never stopped reading or drinking tea, but then, who could?


Good to hear from you and to know that your family is well.


----------



## loonlover

Good morning.

We were at 49 this morning and heading to 64 with the possibility of thunderstorms mid-afternoon. Then get cold again tonight with an expected low of 28. 

I realized my blood pressure was really high on Monday. I was able to see the nurse practitioner at our medical clinic yesterday and am now on a blood pressure med. It was already lower this morning. Now I've just got to eat a little better and make myself get more exercise. It should be simple to do, but somehow some of us humans still don't seem to do it the way we should.

II works tonight, and since I kept him from getting as much sleep yesterday since he drove me to the doctor's office, I anticipate him sleeping a little later today than usual.

Enjoy your Christmas Eve eve. Stay safe.


----------



## mlewis78

Happy Christmas Eve!

Wednesday after hand therapy I walked up to Breads Bakery on Broadway near 63rd to buy a chocolate babka, but they were sold out of it for the day. They will have it tomorrow, but we are expecting a storm in the afternoon. I won't get up early just to buy something. I did buy blueberries and ginger from the produce vendor on that block. It was nice out Wednesday, but we will not have that for the 24th/25th.


----------



## loonlover

Good morning.

30 degrees this morning with an expected high of 43 with sunny skies. A thunderstorm roared through early yesterday evening, dropping almost 3/4 inch of rain. The storm blew in from the southwest and was followed by fairly strong winds from the north. At least they didn't collide to leave a coating of white behind.

My family always opened gifts on Christmas Eve so I think we will follow that tradition this year. II works again tonight so he will be ready to head to bed again early in the morning instead of opening packages. I'll then try to have Christmas dinner ready when he awakens.

I need to make a pharmacy run this morning, but don't expect that to be much of a problem.

Take some time to enjoy the day. Stay safe.


----------



## mlewis78

57 degrees outside, so it's cold inside. Going to go outside while it's still not raining. Maybe I can find that babka. I need a few other things.

I vacuumed the whole apartment yesterday. Didn't seem to hurt my hand while I was doing it, but I was sore the rest of the evening, so I skipped playing flute. Used a cold pack for a while and later used heating pad. Slept with the splint on. A little stiff today but not sore (thank goodness).

Hope everyone has a happy Christmas.


----------



## Annalog

Happy Christmas Eve and good afternoon from southern Arizona. It is gray, cloudy, and cool

DH and I went to Ace Hardware for some lumber for a home project. We stopped at McD to get lunch and free chocolate chip cookies for DH. We drove past A running water fountain in front of a hotel. It had icicles hanging from the rim, some over a foot long. We also saw A family of javelinas.

I will be making GF butterscotch brownies and hamburger goulash for our holiday meal, as requested by DH.

Tomorrow we will be opening gifts with our daughter and granddaughters on a Zoom call.

I hope your day and your holidays are wonderful. Stay safe, healthy, and warm. Be excellent to each other.


----------



## Andra

Merry Christmas!
I am at my mom's quarantining with her since she had a positive covid test last Friday. She had an antibody treatment yesterday and that seems to have helped a good bit. She still takes Tylenol to keep the fever at bay. She stays in her house and I am in the guest house unless she needs me for something. 
DH and Ginger are at my MIL's in our trailer. It is just an odd situation all the way around. I am very glad to be here though. I don't worry quite so much when I can keep an eye on her.
We have no idea where she picked this thing up. Our best guess is the doctor's office about two weeks ago. 
Stay safe everybody!


----------



## mlewis78

Andra, I hope your mother will be fine.

I went out at 4:30 Thursday afternoon and it had just started raining but was not windy yet. Had my umbrella, but I didn't use it. It's rather awkward with the cane and having a shoulder tote with my shopping bags. I knew that by then that Breads Bakery probably wouldn't have the babka. I'd wanted to walk up there anyway but with the rain, so I just went to a market on 9th for some necessities. I found some chocolate covered graham crackers. Haven't seen them in a while, so I bought them for Christmas eating.

I haven't seen any one-or two-pack of paper towels in a while. Morton Williams has only been carrying the big 8 packs. Too much for me to handle unless that is all I buy.

Anna, sounds like good comfort food for Christmas.

I watched the 1951 Scrooge movie tonight on youtube. Now watching Inspector Lynley mysteries. We usually watched Scrooge on TV when I was a child and I've watched it many times since then.

Pouring rain now, probably windy. I hope it clears up Christmas afternoon.

Wishing you all the best for Christmas.


----------



## crebel

Merry Christmas KB friends.  We did have a Zoom get-together yesterday with our kids and grandchildren.  It really was the next best thing to being together and made me happier than I've been in a while. Other than not getting to touch each other, the laughter, package opening one-by-one, etc. was more relaxing than the whole getting ready, cleaning, cooking food for an army, and then the clean-up after!

DH and I will have a quiet meal together later - ham, scalloped pineapple, and 7-layer salad. I made mini caramel monkey breads out of canned biscuits for this morning.

Stay safe, be well, and find some joy in the solitude this year.  Andra, I'm especially keeping you and your mother in my thoughts.


----------



## loonlover

Good morning and Merry Christmas.

We'll have a quiet day with me fixing at least the turkey and dressing part of a normal Christmas dinner. I'll add the traditional family fruit salad, some cranberry sauce, and some kind of vegetable, but I'm not fixing quite as much as I used to. Will probably talk to both sons. I assume II will nap at some point.

Andra, thinking of you and your mom. 

Hope everyone finds some peace and joy today. Stay safe.


----------



## Annalog

Merry Christmas from southern Arizona!

Andra, I hope your mother recovers completely.

mlewis, I am definitely cooking comfort food today. Yesterday my daughter sent a link, https://pin.it/5S12AiN, to the breakfast she is fixing this morning, Tater Tot Sausage Breakfast Casserole. We might not be eating together but we will be sharing a recipe. I am going to make that as soon as I get up. I will be using hamburger instead of sausage as sausage does not agree with DH. I will also use fresh onion and garlic. I will be cooking the hamburger for the hamburger goulash at the same time as I had planned on cooking 3 pounds of hamburger and then freezing most of it to use in future meals. 

DH and I hadn't put up a tree for a few years, partly because of the cats and partly because we started driving to our daughter's house Christmas Eve to spend Christmas Day there. A few days ago, we decided that we would put a small tree up on the small desk I use in the bedroom to use as a background for our Zoom call today. (A cat safe location!) Yesterday I took the middle size tree of a three tree set that we bought years ago. I decorated it with the ornament exchange ornaments that we had received in the years since we last decorated and that hadn't been put with our other ornaments. Then I found the bag from our 2019 ornament exchange. I opened it and started crying. It had the memorial ornaments one of my sisters had made for each of us with photographs of family members who are no longer with us. We had each received one with a photo of Mom and Dad (Grandma and Grandpa for all the grandkids) and we each received a unique angel ornament with a more personalized photo. I received one with a race photo with me and my mom. DH received one with a photo of his parents, both of whom passed in 2017 (his dad passed in February and his mom on Christmas Eve). Those ornaments have now been hung on a tree for the first time and are in special places on the tree. This tree is filled with memories of family, both those alive and those who have gone.

It is now time for me to get up and start cooking. DH is still sleeping. If he is still sleeping, I will wake him up when I put the breakfast casserole in the oven. I should have time to make the GF butterscotch brownies after breakfast and before the first Zoom call. Hamburger goulash will probably be made after the second Zoom call.

I hope your day today is filled with wonderful memories and that you can make more wonderful memories while staying safe. Be excellent to each other and also to yourself. Love, peace, and joy to all. ❤&#129505;&#128155;&#128154;&#128153;&#128156;&#129294;❤


----------



## loonlover

Good morning and Happy Boxing Day.

Hope your day goes well. Stay safe.


----------



## Annalog

Good morning from southern Arizona.

Cooking on Christmas did not go as planned.   I planned to make a half recipe of Tater Tot Sausage Breakfast Casserole substituting hamburger for sausage. When I went to the freezer for the tater tots, I only found hash browns so I used those instead. I realized that I should have made a quarter recipe as by the time the casserole was finished, DH had already eaten cereal! We ate the breakfast casserole for lunch, dinner, and then lunch the next day. I also ate it for breakfast while DH ate cereal. We will finish it today. I did make Hamburger Goulash for dinner last night. We will finish it today. Today, I will finally get around to making the GF butterscotch brownies!

Around noon on Christmas day we had a Google Hangout call with our daughter and granddaughters. We watched their two cats and two dogs open and enjoy their presents. Then our granddaughters and daughter opened their presents. Our granddaughters created a wrapped present shaped as if it was a wrapped large stuffed Mickey Mouse for their mom. It was several wrapped presents arranged inside. The arms were packages of Rolo candies inside toilet paper tubes. The head was bags of her favorite running treats, including Swedish Fish. The lower body and legs were comfy boot-like slippers with non-slip soles suitable for outside as well as inside. Then we opened our presents which were new PJs, warm ones for DH and cool ones for me. After the call, we kept our Christmas afternoon tradition of watching a new movie together. However, instead of going to a movie theater, we watched Soul on Disney+ in our separate houses. All three generations agreed afterwards that Soul is a wonderful movie that we will watch multiple times!

The late afternoon origami Zoom call was fun. We folded units for a Christmas tree and origami decorations. One of the group couldn't attend, so yesterday we folded the tree units again and a different ornament on our regular Saturday Zoom meeting.

I hope to spend most of today sewing and working on organizing my new crafting space so that I can finish moving the rest of the stuff out of the old space. I suspect that I will be working on that for a while.  

I hope your day is wonderful. Stay safe and healthy. Be excellent to each other and also to yourself.


----------



## loonlover

Good morning.

We're in for a sunny day with an expected high around 55. Look out for later in the week, though, when we might get close to 4 inches of rain.

II worked 11-7 last night and has to be back to work 3-11 today. Hopefully he'll get 5 hours of sleep between now and then. He gets to do the same on Thursday and Friday so he will really be glad when this week is over. The schedule had already been changed a couple of times so he didn't insist it be changed to keep him from having such a short turn around time this week. I believe he will request it be changed if he is ever scheduled like this again. He doesn't do well with that little sleep. I worry mostly about the drive home tonight so I may be taking him to work today. 

Nothing particular in my plans today. Whatever I do will be done while he is at work later. I'm thinking dealing with the Christmas decorations won't begin until next week.

Enjoy your day. If you had to go back to work today, don't work too hard. Stay safe.


----------



## Andra

Good afternoon.
I drove to Victoria for a covid test today just to be safe.
My mom is doing better, but she is impatient since she still gets tired and runs fever if she doesn't take Tylenol.  Have I mentioned that she is not a good patient?  She has a follow-up appointment with her doctor tomorrow.  She has a list of questions to ask - including "how long am I contagious?"
I thought I learned how to be flexible a few years ago, but 2020 has shown me new levels of flexibility.  I really hope 2021 goes better for everyone.
Thanks for all the good thoughts!
Take care and stay safe!


----------



## Annalog

Good afternoon from southern Arizona. 

Good news in my family: This morning my daughter received her first dose of the vaccine for COVID-19. Since she has been picking up open hospital shifts in addition to her office work, she qualified for group 1A. She probably has a couple more hospital shifts before initial immunity starts to build, but this is a happy day!

Not so good news in my family: Yesterday my sister was notified that essentially the entire family of one of her daughters-in-law probably has COVID-19. The first two tested have positive test results. The others have had symptoms and have now gotten tested and are awaiting results. My sister's youngest son, his wife, and kids have all been exposed. My sister and her husband are at risk and were in contact with their son and daughter-in-law 5 days ago, a couple days before they knew of the family infection. Fortunately, it appears those in the infected family all had mild symptoms, including the elderly parents. I hope they recover quickly. Hopefully my sister and my brother-in-law are not infected as they both have pre-existing conditions (asthma for my sister,  diabetes for her husband). Keeping my fingers crossed for them.

Andra, I hope your test results are negative. I hope your mom is well soon.

Sewing, craft room organizing, and cooking are on my agenda. DH is out in his workshop rebuilding his model railroad to be more portable, on large casters, and ready to moved when we move.

I hope your day is wonderful. Stay safe and healthy. Be excellent to each other and also to yourself.


----------



## loonlover

Good morning.

Rain, rain, and more rain in our forecast for the next 2 days. It was 55 when I woke up this morning with an expected high of 60. Tomorrow's forecast high is only 39. We are under a flash flood watch through tomorrow evening. Sounds like staying in will be advisable. Rainfall is expected to be 3-4 inches in all.

Allergy shot was yesterday so we also made a produce run to Kroger. That was the busiest part of the store but we were still in and out in a very short time.

Thinking of those with ill family members. Wishing for speedy recoveries for all.

Everyone, stay safe.


----------



## Andra

Good morning.  It's 67 and kind of cloudy here right now.  My mom is disappointed that the rain did not happen (yet).  I don't mind too much because I had to take the dumpster down to the highway this morning and that is a pain in the neck when it's raining.
Still no symptoms for me, so hopefully I didn't catch anything from my mom.  She had a follow-up call with the doctor yesterday and that went pretty well.  The only symptom she still has is the cough - and coughs tend to stick around no matter how you get them.  She can start taking antihistamines again and that may help since mountain cedar has been very high lately.

Anna, if any of your family meets the criteria for having the antibody treatment, it might be worth looking into.  My mom didn't see the dramatic results that some folks did, but it helped get her ears cleared up and she was able to taste food again.  The criteria are probably different in different places, but it has to do with age, risk factors, and time since a positive test.  Here it had to be within 7 (or maybe 10) days of the positive test.

Stay safe!


----------



## Andra

Good morning.  43 and very wet here.  We are waiting for a break in the rain to run into town and pick up prescriptions for my mom since the pharmacy closes early today.
My covid test came back negative - so yay there.  Looks like I will get to spend New Year's with DH and Ginger after all.

Nothing else to report here.
Stay safe everybody.


----------



## loonlover

Good morning and Happy New Year.

Here's hoping this one gets better and better as the days go by.

At least 3 1/2 inches of rain in the gauge (I haven't been willing to wade out to it yet this morning) that fell over the last 2 days. There are large puddles still in both the front and back yards. If we're lucky we'll have sunny skies by Sunday and just cloudy skies predicted for today and tomorrow.

II worked 11-7 last night; has to be back at 3 this afternoon. I will be glad when he gets home tonight and at least he has the next 4 days off.

Hope you didn't party too much last night. Enjoy the day, but most of all, stay safe.


----------



## Annalog

Good afternoon and Happy New Year. It is sunny and cool here.

A couple days ago, my sister's oldest son was phoned by his supervisor to let him know that his work partner has tested positive with COVID-19. My sister figures that means that 7 days ago, she and her husband were exposed and she has started another countdown waiting on test results. So far, the family of her youngest son all appear to have caught the virus and all that she gets updates on are recovering quickly. No clue on how many have been tested.

DH and I are staying as far away as possible from everyone. I am the designated shopper and only go at non busy times.

We celebrated at home with Tillamook Mudslide Chocolate ice cream and watched The Secret Life of Pets with our two cats. Somehow, they were both on his lap without fighting. Also, yesterday my daughter saw a bald eagle on her morning run and, when she stopped at a drive thru for coffee on her way home, an Anna's hummingbird flew low by her car and perched on a bush where she could watch it. Are the animals giving signs that this year will be better than the last one? In any case, the past few days have had much to be grateful for.

I hope that everyone who is sick or hurting recovers quickly.

I hope that this year brings you joy, health, happiness, and wonder. Stay safe. Be excellent to each other.


----------



## crebel

Annalog said:


> I hope that everyone who is sick or hurting recovers quickly.
> 
> I hope that this year brings you joy, health, happiness, and wonder. Stay safe. Be excellent to each other.


Good morning to all. Anna, you said it so well, I will repeat your sentiment.


----------



## loonlover

Good morning.

A dreary day in store with a high of 41 or so. A little more rain is possible mid-morning.

II has 4 days off so we will enjoy the time together without the disruption of us sleeping at different times of day. Christmas decorations might start to come down today, but we'll take our time getting that done.

Find some time to enjoy the day. Stay safe.


----------



## mlewis78

Hello. The New Year's weekend went by so quickly. I had hand therapy this afternoon and could have called it the last one, but I am going one more time on Wednesday. It's not perfect by any means and the therapist has advised that I should keep doing the stretching in different directions (and pushing) permanently.  My hand has been fine for flute playing and doing most things though. My knee not so good.

Hope everyone is well!


----------



## loonlover

Good morning.

We'll be in the fifties today with sunny skies. But more rain predicted for tomorrow into Thursday.

Good news from the new allergy doctor yesterday who did a retest. It showed the shots are working and he said I should be able to do a little yard work now. I'll also go to getting the shots every 3 weeks. Of course, I may have to take them for up to 5 years. Liked the doctor I saw yesterday so decided since changing was inevitable (the original one I saw has cut his office hours) I might as well do it now. We had to drive to North Little Rock for yesterday's appointment, but he will be in the office closer to us by my next visit.  

II has an appointment with the cardiologist later today. Hope it goes as well as yesterday's did for me.

Hope everyone is doing well. Stay safe.


----------



## Annalog

Good morning from southern Arizona.

LL, mlewis, and others, I hope all doctor visits go well!

My daughter received her first vaccine dose on 29 December and her second dose is scheduled for 19 January. On 2 January she filled her second open hospital shift assignment, this time as a HUC (health unit coordinator) on a COVID unit in a hospital nearly entirely dedicated to COVID. When she got home, she changed in the garage, clothes went into the washing machine immediately, her daughters followed her with Clorox wipes wiping down everything touched on her way to shower and change again. The clothes she wore through the house went into the washer. She did not have any direct or near contact with patients but was at communication central for those working with patients. She was very busy the entire time, either on the phones with doctors, nurses, patients, family of patients, etc., or she was running items between one place and another. She was often on two phones at once relaying information. I suspect that she will be covering open shifts every weekend, if not more often, for quite a while. I hope the vaccination delivery process speeds up quickly and more people take the necessary precautions to stop, or at least slow, this pandemic. I don't understand how so many people still don't see this as a crisis. 

Meanwhile, DH and I have been staying busy at home. DH is very happy with how the rebuild of his model railroad bench work/storage/work bench to fit the space available after our move is turning out using mostly reused or repurposed material. All of this fits in a 4 foot by 9 foot space and is on wheels so that access can be possible from all sides and can be adjusted based on need, such as for post COVID visits by others. It can be easily disassembled and reassembled for ease in moving to Gilbert in the hopefully not too distant future. Permanent scenery will wait until after the move. When not working on the layout, he is going through his decades of railroad magazines to determine which to donate and which to keep. The majority is getting donated to the club that he hasn't been a member of for a couple years.

I have been crafting and organizing when not cooking and cleaning. I misplaced my ruler for cutting out equilateral triangles, so I started my first fabric origami quilt based on a star ornament that I learned on Boxing Day from a British Origami Society live Facebook video. I have now realized that 2" wide strips results in too much hand sewing so any future projects using this particular model will be made at least twice as large. I used the remaining strips that I had cut and ironed to try some fabric weaving. I need to find my cutting ruler as today is the start of the Nebula Block of the Month program.

Since moving my craft room, we are in the process of setting up the previous room as a spare bedroom. As we are storing a queen size bed for a relative, we thought that if we set it up as a possible in home quarantine room, then we wouldn't need it for that purpose.  

I hope your day is wonderful. Stay safe and healthy. Be excellent to each other and also to yourself.


----------



## spotsmom

Hello, friends. Just checking in to say hello with hopes that you are all doing as well as you can be!


----------



## mlewis78

Hi, Spotsmom!

This would normally not be worth mentioning, but I had my second haircut Tuesday since Covid started. Everything like this is now a big event. The salon is close by in my neighborhood. 

We are having blah weather, typical for January. Sunny for a few hours and then cloudy the rest of the day. Wednesday should be sunnier.


----------



## Andra

Good morning!  We have had an interesting start to the new year to say the least.  I ended up in the ER on New Year's Day with a high fever and nausea, and because of my mom they immediately suspected covid.  So I got swabbed for ANOTHER test - and the ones in the hospital were more like the flu swabs where they try to pull your brains out through your nose!  Got a steroid shot and something for the nausea.  Went back to trailer to take nap since I didn't sleep at all the night before.  Then we just packed up clothes and Ginger and DH drove us all back home.  I think he actually tied my best time between his mom's house and our house - 2.5 hours.  Since it typically takes us close to 4 hours to make the trip with the pup and not the trailer, this was pretty amazing.  I don't remember any of it.  Somehow I managed to sleep all the way home.
That test came back negative yesterday.
So after a follow-up with my doctor here, we have decided that it is flu or a bad sinus infection.  It's too late for flu meds, so why bother with yet another nose swab?  So standard stuff for January applies - lots of water, rest as much as you can, etc.  I do have an 10-day dose of an oral steroid that should help me feel better if it lets me sleep.
There is never a dull moment around here!

My mom is doing much better.  She is pretty much her old self, and her stamina has mostly returned to normal.
Glad you are all doing well.
Stay safe!


----------



## loonlover

Good morning.

Hi, spotsmom.

Andra, take care of yourself. Hope you get better soon.

30 degrees this morning with rain beginning early this afternoon and, at the moment, forecast to last until tomorrow evening. We'll see. At least temps are not supposed to fall below freezing during that time.

The cardiologist took II off the blood thinner he's been on since the pulmonary embolism in June. He is to continue to take a low dose aspirin daily. His blood pressure was good so he'll continue on with just the one medicine for that. I was really surprised when the doctor asked how I was doing. I told him I had started taking BP medicine and he took time to go over the details and give some encouragement. He'll see II again in 6 months. We sort of felt we had a 2-for-1 visit yesterday.

II working tonight. His schedule for the rest of the month is 2 nights a week. He was glad to see it a little lighter this month.

Enjoy your day. Stay safe.


----------



## The Hooded Claw

It is 12:46 AM, so that counts as morning! Good morning everyone....

I am just checking in briefly, doing as okay as possible during the pandemic. I was able to register to get a vaccination this morning. Mind you, that is register, not get an appointment! They are not to my group yet, but For once, being overweight with dubious blood pressure is to my advantage, plus my job is considered critical in our state, so I hope to be able to get the first shot soon. I am still working, but 90% of it is done from home. My mother is in a nursing home, and is supposed to get the first shot on Saturday or Sunday. Several people in her part of the place have already been infected with the virus, so I will be glad when she gets it!

I recently watched for the second time one of my favorite classic movies, M by Fritz Lang. First major film appearance of Peter Lorre! That is about as exciting as my life gets now.


----------



## loonlover

Claw, good to hear from you. Thanks for the update. 

Good morning, although the good part is hard to say today. Never did I expect such rancor and discord in this country in my lifetime.

Our governor has announced who will be eligible for the vaccine in the next phase which will begin in February. Our state will be lowering the CDC recommended target age to 70 from 75. I'll be a month shy of that age when it begins so we'll have to see if I can at least receive it in March. II has more underlying conditions, but it looks like he will have to wait until the third phase that begins in April to be eligible. I'm still afraid it is going to be a bit of a hit or miss on getting it. But I will be monitoring the state health department's bulletins with the latest information.

II just went to bed. He sat on the couch and nodded of almost immediately so decided he might as well give up and go to bed.

It looks like at least 1 1/2 inches of rain in the gauge so far in the last 18 hours or so. It is supposed to stop raining early this afternoon. Temps will stay in the lower 40s today. I do have one errand I'd like to run today, but will put it off as long as I can.

Find something good about the day and enjoy it. Stay safe.


----------



## Jane917

Good morning. It is cloudy and drizzly in the PNW. We continue to shelter at home, rarely venturing out. The state of Washington announced the vaccine "plan" yesterday. Seniors over the age of 70 (that would be DH and I) should be able to be vaccinated in January. No word yet how that will be done, but we belong to Kaiser, so I imagine they will contact us when it is our time. Previously, according to national guidelines, we would not be vaccinated until Spring because we are not over 75. So far our kids who are medical providers, both in Oregon and Idaho, have received their first vaccine. 

Anna, you will be pleased to hear that I have been organizing my sewing room, after a long hiatus away. Yesterday I made a sewing machine mat, totally not needed, but it got me sewing, quilting, and binding again. I finished in a couple of hours, distracted only by yesterday's horrendous activities in DC. What a disgraceful and disgusting turn of events. Today a tall, narrow chest of drawers is arriving to organize all of the "stuff" I have in baskets, boxes, etc. Only another quilter would know what I mean be "stuff." All those items you know you have, but can't figure out where it is. I also have an acrylic box on order from The Container Store to organize my machine feet, needles, bobbins, machine tools, etc. The storage box that comes with the Bernina (fondly called a Barbie Box) is wobbly at best. In addition, my machine feet have outgrown the spaces provided. In a couple of weeks I will be getting my first order for a 2021 BOM, so I should be ready to go with some sense of organization. This BOM is only 6 months long, so it stands a chance to get completed. I have no end to the number of projects I have started that still need to be completed, in addition to the number of projects I have that have not even been started yet. 

Here's hoping for a healthy 2021. I am glad to hear those who have been ill are recovering.  Jane


----------



## Andra

Just checking in - I am getting a slow start to the day after resorting to sleeping meds last night.  I have no words that are printable for what happened yesterday, but it is shameful that things have gotten this bad.
Here are my good things for the day:  It's 50 degrees and the sun is shining.  A mask outside helps keep the cedar fever down.  There is a little doggie on the ottoman right beside my desk.  I accidentally discovered a new-to-me author (Garth Nix) and am galloping through his older books.

Hi Claw!

Take care everybody.


----------



## spotsmom

Checking in also. Jane, it's gloomy here in Central Oregon too. We've had almost no snow this year which is very very unusual. I say bring it on. Bring something pretty into my world for a bit.

Can't believe what happened in DC yesterday. Just can't believe it. I don't know if the country is ever going to come back together.

Today I took my dog out into the pasture for zoomies . Finished knitting a Gryffindor scarf for a friend's granddaughter and got it mailed. Other than that, just making it through the day.

No word on vaccinations for me or DL. He's a veteran, so we thought the VA might come through sooner but nothing yet.

Have a pleasant and safe day.


----------



## Annalog

Good evening from southern Arizona.

Hi Claw and Spotsmom!



Andra said:


> ... I have no words that are printable for what happened yesterday, but it is shameful that things have gotten this bad. ...


Some of the words at our house yesterday also would not be printable.

Jane, I do understand "stuff" as mine seems to move when I am not looking.  Wait, it does move when I am not looking as DH "helps" when I am occupied elsewhere! The good news is that all the crafting stuff has been moved out of the new spare bedroom. I still haven't found my ruler and now I need to organize and put away what has been added to the surface of my cutting table. Also, I now need to research "sewing machine mat" to see if I should add that to my list of protects to make. (Portable design wall, project bags, ...)

Last year in early February I started a bullet journal. In early June I stopped keeping it current except for the bills and budget pages. I decided to start it up again. Last night I decided to continue in the same journal as I had written in less than a quarter of it. Starting with the next blank page, I created a single page for the months for July through December. I followed this with the Future Log for 2021 and the page spread for January. As I reflect on the past year, I will fill in those past monthly pages with what I want to remember about 2020 and the future pages will help keep me focused on what I want to accomplish.

I hope your day is wonderful. Stay safe and healthy. Be excellent to each other and also to yourself.


----------



## Andra

Good morning.  35 and sunny in Austin to start the day.
I am almost feeling back to myself again.  I will be glad when I finish the steroids - they are really messing with my sleep.  I'll also be glad when a little more of my stamina is back so I can start walking with Ginger again.  Right now we are doing playtime in the living room instead, and even that wears me out in about 15 minutes.
We may be getting some wintry mix on Sunday.  Part of today's project will be getting some more wood in the house for a fire   I do have covers over both the outside racks, but it's really hard to make myself go out there when the weather is nasty.
DH's birthday is tomorrow.  I think we are doing take-out from the local restaurant around the corner to celebrate.

Be excellent to each other.  Stay safe.


----------



## loonlover

Good morning.

35 and cloudy here. We might have see some sunshine this afternoon. Snow showers possible here on Monday. At least we don't have to get out that day, although it doesn't sound like it will amount to much.

A pickup order at Walmart on our agenda. I timed it so we could pick up lunch while we are out. I rationalize that by saying we are maybe helping to keep a restaurant in business.

I keep telling myself to avoid spending so much time on the news, but I'm not very successful.

Birthday greetings to Andra's DH.

Try to do something positive for yourself today, admitting that some days I am better at doing that than others. Stay safe.


----------



## Jane917

Annalog said:


> Good evening from southern Arizona.
> 
> Hi Claw and Spotsmom!
> Some of the words at our house yesterday also would not be printable.
> 
> Jane, I do understand "stuff" as mine seems to move when I am not looking.  Wait, it does move when I am not looking as DH "helps" when I am occupied elsewhere! The good news is that all the crafting stuff has been moved out of the new spare bedroom. I still haven't found my ruler and now I need to organize and put away what has been added to the surface of my cutting table. Also, I now need to research "sewing machine mat" to see if I should add that to my list of protects to make. (Portable design wall, project bags, ...)
> 
> Last year in early February I started a bullet journal. In early June I stopped keeping it current except for the bills and budget pages. I decided to start it up again. Last night I decided to continue in the same journal as I had written in less than a quarter of it. Starting with the next blank page, I created a single page for the months for July through December. I followed this with the Future Log for 2021 and the page spread for January. As I reflect on the past year, I will fill in those past monthly pages with what I want to remember about 2020 and the future pages will help keep me focused on what I want to accomplish.
> 
> I hope your day is wonderful. Stay safe and healthy. Be excellent to each other and also to yourself.


Analog, here is the link to the sewing machine mat I made. Ridiculously easy, which is what I needed.

https://weallsew.com/quick-and-easy-sewing-machine-mat/

Yesterday a chest of drawers arrived from Joann and I put away some items that were hanging around in baskets with no organization. Now I just have to remember what drawer they went in because I am sure it will be a while until I get around to labeling the drawers. During the organization I found some 1/4" Steam Tape that I ordered the day before from Amazon because I could not find mine. Oh well. One bonus is the the chest of drawers is about the same height as my sewing table, so can act as an added extension of about 12". I pulled out a project for a travel bag that I started 2 years ago and made a little bit more progress.

Today's outing is a scheduled appt for yearly check for 15 year old Brittany. He is pretty arthritic, but otherwise seems in good health. At least, that is what I hope the vet report is. Our aussiedoodle puppy turned 1 yesterday.


----------



## Annalog

Good morning from southern Arizona. 

Andra, I am glad that you are feeling better! Happy belated birthday to your DH.

LL, that is good advice about the news. I think my dreams this past week are telling me the same thing. I don't remember previously having dreams concerning lawyers, politicians, and police interviews.  Although the interview dream this morning did remind me a bit of when, over 25 years ago, a couple FBI agents knocked on our door to question DH to see if he could provide any tips on an incident concerning actions that deliberately derailed a train. A local model railroad newsletter had printed an article on a long ago deliberate derailment that appeared to have influenced someone to emulate it. The FBI was interviewing local model railroaders. I hadn't thought about that for years.

Jane, thanks for the link! Organizing my craft room, crafting, and thinking about projects help distract me from focusing on events that I can do little to directly impact. The link led me to also think about making a sewing machine carry bag. Now I am wondering if I can combine both functions. I don't know why my mind enjoys taking simple concepts and making them more complicated! However, it does keep me entertained and occupied.   

I hope your day is wonderful. Stay safe and healthy. Be excellent to each other and also to yourself.


----------



## Jane917

Annalog said:


> Good morning from southern Arizona.
> 
> Jane, thanks for the link! Organizing my craft room, crafting, and thinking about projects help distract me from focusing on events that I can do little to directly impact. The link led me to also think about making a sewing machine carry bag. Now I am wondering if I can combine both functions. I don't know why my mind enjoys taking simple concepts and making them more complicated! However, it does keep me entertained and occupied.
> 
> I hope your day is wonderful. Stay safe and healthy. Be excellent to each other and also to yourself.


Anna, I am not sure about making a sewing machine carry bag. My machine weighs 41 pounds, and I have a wheeled tote when I have to take it somewhere, very rarely. When I am not using the tote, it stores quilt batting.

Still drizzly and damp here in the PNW. It is a long time to Spring.

I am glad to hear everyone is healing and doing well. I will be spending the day in my sewing room....no events to distract me, as usual.

Be kind. Jane


----------



## Andra

33 and snow here today. It's a good thing we don't get snow very often, since we have no desire to go outside. 
We also have a mess to clean up on the back patio. We did not think to put down the umbrella in the patio table and bad stuff happened. The table had a glass top...
I am enjoying the fire and being a bum. We'll clean it up later.
Stay safe.


----------



## Andra

Good morning.  It's still just 33 here.  The snow stopped yesterday afternoon between 3pm and 4pm.  But it has stayed cold enough that we still have several inches on everything.  I enjoyed the fire enough yesterday that I may take my laptop downstairs and work down there for the day.  We hope it clears enough to at least start cleaning up the glass on the back patio from the shattered table.  Miss Ginger is not a fan of going in the back on a leash.
I accidentally ordered a huge roast on last week's grocery pickup.  It's going in the oven today.  DH says it will take about 6 hours to cook (at 300) - something about using a reverse sear to cook it slow first then crank it up to get the crust on it.  
The steroids are still messing with my sleep.  I'm glad I take the last one on Thursday.  Maybe I can get straightened out again over the next weekend.
My MIL and FIL got the first dose of the Moderna vaccine today.
Take care and stay safe.


----------



## loonlover

Good morning.

We had a dusting of snow during the early morning hours. Not enough to even get the streets wet. The rooftops and other solid objects, such as the black grill cover showed the most evidence of snow when I awoke. We'll stay chilly today with a forecast high of 41.

Maybe we'll get the rest of the Christmas decorations put away today. It does seem like a good day to stay home. Bread making should be on the agenda, but not sure that will happen.

Take care of yourself. Stay safe.


----------



## A.G. Richards

Good morning, everyone. It's _freeeeeezing cold_ here in London!


----------



## mlewis78

Hope everyone is well. We've been having pretty decent weather, although sometimes clouding over. Mostly about 37 during the day, colder early in the morning. I am just glad we haven't had snow. My knee is keeping me from walking far, but I try to get out once a day. Been using the indoor bike 30 minutes at a time.


----------



## loonlover

Good morning.

19 degrees here this morning. That's about the coldest it has been this winter. Heading to a high in the 50s, though, with sunny skies. Weather Underground said it was foggy, but I didn't see any sign of fog. 

We did get most of the Christmas decorations boxed up yesterday, but didn't get them all up to their storage location in the loft of the shop. Hopefully we'll get that done this afternoon so II's workbench will be usable again.

Routine laundry and cooking the only other things on the agenda.

Hope you have a good day. Stay safe.


----------



## Andra

Good morning.  It was 33 when I walked out of the house the first time.  I had to drive in to work to get ready for our big meeting next week.  I suspect I am going to run out of steam by lunchtime since I was up for several hours in the middle of the night again.
Take care and stay safe.


----------



## Annalog

Good morning from southern Arizona. 

Hope your day goes ok, Andra. Stay safe.. May you sleep well tonight.. This was my second night in a row awake too much during the night. Fortunately I don't have to drive to work!

Once again, dreams have woken me up way too early. Hopefully, after posting this then I can get back to sleep.

Monday I started the Decluttering Challenge from Just Get it Done Quilts. #jgidqdeclutter2021 I was already reorganizing and decluttering after my craft room move but this has added more focus for me, especially as I have a high tolerance for clutter. After yesterday's activities, I had cleared half a bookcase of stuff. I then set up the shelves for my current projects. The top shelf has the fabrics that I have pulled for the Nebula BOM and the complementary Gravity quilt that I will be making at the same time. Pat, my memory turtle pincushion, also fits on that shelf in a basket that I can move to my sewing table when I need her. She is still waiting for me to finish her with a green fabric skin. I will do that when I find the misplaced pattern. (Finish goal date is Mother's Day in memory of my mom who was known as Pat.) The second shelf has project trays and the patterns for Nebula and Gravity. (The Gravity pattern arrived yesterday.) There is also a tray with cut fabric strips from previous projects that might be able to used on the current projects. The third shelf has project trays containing the Journey2Nebula projects that are not yet finished. One is a quilted pillow cover that just needs binding, a couple are finished quilt tops that that need to be sandwiched with the backing, quilted, and bound, one is a fussy cut pillow cover that needs more pieces cut (Day of the Dead theme so planned for early fall), one is all the pieces cut for a table runner that hasn't had any of the sewing started, and the last is the Infinity Stones quilt  that I was in the middle of when we moved the craft room. I will probably work on Infinity Stones while working on Nebula and Gravity as all three use the same fabrics and will be used together. The other projects will be worked on after the room organization is done and I have time waiting for the next Block of the Month posting. (I am guessing I might be caught up in March.) My cutting table is completely clear except for the cutting mat and the rulers.  

Jane, I do have a wheeled tote that I use when I need to transport my sewing machine, such as when I was sewing sofa cushion covers with my sister. I am thinking of using the carry bag for when moving my sewing machine and the associated tools and accessories within the craft room. My sewing/craft table will also be used for weaving, model building, paper making, and lots of other crafts. I will probably make dedicated tote bags for a few of my craft hobbies that don't already reside in tool boxes or baskets. (Note to self: Add roll up tool cases to future project list.) 

Maybe now that is recorded, my brain will let me sleep a couple more hours. Starting Relax Melodies again. 

I hope your day is wonderful. Stay safe and healthy. Be excellent to each other and also to yourself.


----------



## loonlover

Good morning.

28 degrees this morning with a heavy frost. I was sure glad I didn't have to go anywhere early. I don't enjoy scraping the car. We will be in the 50s again this afternoon. 

I can't seem to find a project to settle on, even if it is just re-organizing the kitchen cabinets. I know there are some items I use that could be made more accessible. 

II is trying to get a couple of hours of sleep before haircuts at noon. We'll then either get something for lunch to bring home or come home and eat leftovers. Knowing us, we'll probably stop somewhere on the way home. 

I'm still waiting on CVS to get me the epi-pen the new allergist ordered last week. Guess if it doesn't come in the order today, I'll be contacting the doctor's office to see if there is a different kind he can prescribe. I hadn't heard there was a shortage and the person I talked to at the pharmacy yesterday didn't know the reason they hadn't received it. Guess that may be a stop while we are out, also. It seems easier to get info in person than over the phone. The one I have is close to the expiration date so I would really like to get a new one.

Andra, hope your day improves.
Anna, hope you were able to go back to sleep.

Hope everyone finds a something to enjoy about the day. Stay safe.


----------



## Annalog

Thanks, LL, I did go back to sleep and was probably asleep for 3 hours before another dream woke me up. This one was much better as in the dream I was able to have a conversation with my mom and hear her voice again. That kind of dream doesn't happen often.

I hope your epi-pen arrives and you find a good project to settle on.


----------



## loonlover

Good morning.

33 degrees with partly cloudy skies and heading to 59 degrees.

The epi-pen did arrive yesterday, but of course the notification it was ready came after we got home from our haircuts. So, we actually were out twice yesterday. 

II's car going in for an oil change today. Since we'll be halfway there when we drop it off a run to Trader Joe's seemed in order. 

Any trips out of the house are probably good for the mental health. I realized when we left yesterday I hadn't been anywhere since last Friday. It seems I either have lots of trips to make in a week, or almost none but there isn't any reason we can't just go for a drive (other than laziness) just to keep those skills in use.

Hope you have a good day. Stay safe.


----------



## crebel

Good morning, just checking in.  It was good to see posts from Claw and Spotsmom!

My hand/wrist are making very slow progress, but there is still progress.  I maintain my recluse status, but have spent the last week glued to the tv in disbelief and horror at current events.

Weather-wise, it has been pretty mild here for January in Iowa. There may or may not be a blizzard coming in some time today.  Since I have maintained staying stocked up, I do not need DH to make the obligatory run to the store for milk, bread, and t.p.    On a store run last week he was able to get 2 bottles of toilet bowl cleaner which has been out of stock in our stores for months, and just as I was running out of previous stock (we have 3 bathrooms in every day use).  For what once seemed like a small thing to have access to, I was pretty darned excited!  

Both of our adult children and one of their spouses have received their first vaccination, my mother is scheduled to get hers on the 23rd, so I feel blessed by that even though DH and I may not get ours for months yet. I keep hoping DH will be eligible sooner because criminal trials are restarting here in February and the prisons and jails are ongoing hotspots.

Be well, stay safe.


----------



## Andra

Good morning.  45 and sunny to start the day.  I didn't even have to speak sternly to DH's truck before driving to office.  For the first time in a long time I was belting out tunes with the radio - I can't remember the last time I did that.  I have to sit in front of a computer most of the day, but I keep sneaking outside for little bits of sunshine.  I should be driving home between 2-3 so I can finish my last meetings from the house since they run almost to 5pm.
Not much else going on here.  We still need to clean up our mess from last weekend's snow problems.  Hopefully we get at least one nice day over the weekend.
Stay safe.


----------



## loonlover

Good morning.

32 this morning and we'll warm up to 44 or so with mostly sunny skies. And yesterday's gusty winds are gone.

When we picked II's car up Thursday we left mine to have a tire that kept losing pressure checked out. We were home in time for me to go walking. That was not a good idea as, on a stretch I have walked countless times, 3 dogs came out from behind cars parked in a driveway and attacked me. (Do I look enticing or do I look like an enemy, or what?) Two bites on the back of my calf. No way to know which of them actually got me. One area of pretty good bruising also. There were no holes in my jeans or the long underwear I was wearing which was a good thing. I couldn't get in with my doctor yesterday so I ended up in the emergency room mid-morning yesterday. The doctor didn't think rabies shots were necessary, partly due to the fact that it wasn't a lone dog, partly due to the fact the wounds were not deep and the pants were not torn. I was comfortable with his evaluation and all I can do is hope we made the right decision. I will be taking antibiotics to prevent infection at the site. When I talked to the police officer Thursday evening, he said he thought he knew which dogs they were based on my description. They have had calls before about them running loose, but of course, no one really claims them. We don't have animal control in our town, do have a leash law, but it does prove to be very hard to enforce if you have nowhere to take dogs even if you picked them up. But, now I don't really want to get out and walk. They were small dogs, I didn't have any advance warning they were around, and not sure I'd have been able to fend them off even if I had been carrying a stick. Still trying to decide if I'll feel safe walking anywhere around here or not. Another example of how others don't accept responsibility when they let their animals run loose. 

II worked last night, is off tonight, then works again tomorrow night. He decided he will sleep as long as he can today, stay up late tonight, and sleep late in the morning. I still think it would be easier for him to work 2 nights in a row than have one day off between. The arena has furloughed 3 more people until mid-March. Not sure how much basic maintaining of the place can occur with the few people still working. I'm sure there are lots of buildings everywhere that are being terribly neglected and will take some work to get back to "normal".

Do something that makes the weekend feel a little special. Stay safe.


----------



## crebel

How scary, LL! I'm glad you're _mostly_ okay and hope the wounds heal quickly. I can understand your safety concern about continuing to walk, what a shame. 

We didn't get hit too hard with the blizzard/snow accumulation in our corner of the state, folks not very far north of us were slammed pretty good.

No particular weekend plans except playing cribbage with DH some time each day. We are having fun keeping cumulative round wins (although he's ahead of me 23 games to 22 after last night). No, no, neither of us is competitive -- all strictly for fun ... 

Everyone stay safe, be well.


----------



## mlewis78

Oh, I'm sorry that happened Loonlover. Hope you are not in pain.

I'm watching Nationals ice skating (ice dancing). I completely missed the women's (ladies?) that had the finals Friday night. I saw the result on facebook when it was over. Saw some of the pairs earlier this evening.

We had a lot of rain last night from the storm that came across the country. It was over mid-morning. Not bad at all when I went out this evening to Whole Foods for basic stuff. It was in the low 40s. 39 now. It will be between 36-45 and sunny on Sunday.

Hope you are all well.


----------



## loonlover

Good morning.

We're to have a high around 60 today with mostly sunny skies. Rain in the forecast later in the week, but it has been cut from 6 out of 7 days to 4 out of 7 days. 

The pain has been minimal from the bites and the wounds look like they are healing nicely. I did fill the antibiotic prescription Saturday as there was a little more redness around one of the spots than there was on Friday. Figured it was better to be proactive against any infection.

Crebel, your remarks about your cribbage "rivalry" remind me of when II and I were more flexible and could sit on the floor and play double solitaire. We played almost daily for several months until I improved enough to win consistently. Then II decided it just wasn't as much fun. I don't think I was overly aggressive or bragged about it excessively. It was a long time ago.

After working last night, II doesn't work again until Friday. Hopefully we'll get a couple of things done around the house with three days of him not having to sleep all morning. The only other thing on the agenda this week are my allergy shot and a follow-up visit for me on the blood pressure issue. 

The state added people age 70 to the eligibility list for covid vaccines starting today. So, maybe I'll be able to get a slot once I turn 70 next month. But there is still such a limited supply and no one seems to be doing mass clinics anywhere in the state. I remember lining up at the high school (small town) for polio immunizations on a Sunday afternoon in the mid-fifties (the one I took was given on a sugar cube). It seems we are less able to figure out a workable plan in this age than someone managed back then.

Find something enjoyable about today. Stay safe.


----------



## telracs

*wanders in with chocolate, assorted candy and good news*

hello all. yes, i am alive and have been monitoring things, but since mlewis was handling our weather updates i didn't really have much to say, but now i have news.....

TL/DR version-- i've been thinking about people and sending good thoughts when people hurt their wrists, get ill or get bitten by dogs, and cheering when good things happen.
and i now have job....

as some of you may recall, 2 years ago on Valentine's Day was my last day at work for the same company (with different names, but i never moved from my office) after 18 years. well, in 2019 i was depressed and recovering from the job and lived on my severance package and savings. just when i started to feel better about things later in the beginning of 2020, covid hit and we went into lockdown, and i started living on unemployment (i applied for it two weeks before the shutdown and mass filings, so was fine getting in, and getting all the related extra money) and my savings.

then in September i got a notice for jury duty. but not regular duty, for grand jury. i'm not being sarcastic, i love doing grand jury. it's interesting, varied, and you're not voting guilt or innocence. my first report date was the day after Columbus Day. they announced they were seating 2 juries one for month and one for 3 months. and that it would be a random pick because nobody wants to serve 3 months. i raised my hand and voice and said i wouldn't mind it.... so i got on the 3 month jury. it pays terribly, 40 dollars per day, and not weekly, BUT in NY state, you can still collect unemployment while on duty. it got boring and depressing at times, and i'm glad that i was not on a trial jury with some of these people, but at other times it was interesting and mind opening [Big Brother really is watching everywhere, and people are stupid]. and there were some nice people, who i enjoyed listening to when they did their work meetings on their phones or tablets at lunch time.

the other good thing about it was that i would get a lot of walking in, by choice walking a mile to the subway most mornings, and a half mile in the evening. and i would pass trader joe, and if the line wasn't bad, i could pop in. i will miss that....

and then the best news... out of the blue in mid-December, i got a text from a friend/former co-worker asking if i would be interested in a remote data entry job. he'd been trying to get me in the door for a while, but things finally fell into place. they were supposed to send me the set up the week between Christmas and New Year's but it got delayed, so i didn't get everything until after i finished jury duty on the 8th. literally. i got the computer on the 9th...

i set up the work stuff in a different space from my home computer, so it is definitely helping to get into the "going to work" mindset. we had training on Thursday, and i started working Thursday night. on my second day i work i got an e-mail saying that i was being given the rush/sensitive clients to work on and we're setting things up so that they text me when there is work and i start my "day" then. and i am answering to someone who i also used to work with, and the person texting me that work is to be done is a 3rd person i used to work with. they all left the company i was at to move to this one years ago, while i stayed behind.

it's boring, repetitive data entry, but hey, it's an easy commute (i do miss my forced daily walks, though) and it's money.


----------



## loonlover

telracs, congratulations on the job and thanks for the chocolate.

Good morning.

We will have cloudy skies for quite a bit of the next few days, but there is less rain in the forecast than was previously predicted. Highs will be in the 50s for most of the next 10 days.

Allergy shot on the agenda today. Going every 3 weeks will take some getting used to, I guess. As usual, we will bring lunch home from somewhere. Just haven't decided what sounds good. 

We still have some tubs of Christmas decorations to be put away in the loft. Think I'll push for getting that done this afternoon so II's worktable gets cleared off.

Hope your day goes well. Stay safe.


----------



## telracs

i vote chicken wings for lunch, LL....

that's my plan for the day, i'm going to order from buffalo wild wings on line, get dressed, take a nice walk to the train, pick up my wings and head home and then start my work day at 6 PM


----------



## Annalog

Good morning from southern Arizona.

Congratulations on the new job, telracs!

LL, glad the dog bites are healing well but sad that dogs bit you.

My best news is that, after over an hour on the computer, DH and I now have confirmed appointments for our first COVID-19 vaccinations! Our appointments are three weeks away at 6:39 AM about an hour drive from our daughter's house. Our daughter received her second vaccination shot earlier this morning and can already tell that her reaction is going to be stronger. She is working from home and is trying to get as much done as early as possible. She deliberately scheduled for an easy day tomorrow. Our oldest granddaughter also has an appointment for her first shot due to where she works. I don't know the date. That leaves my youngest granddaughter at NAU as the only one in my daughter's immediate family without at least an appointment.

I have been working on organizing and decluttering my sewing/craft space and slowly working on the Nebula quilt BOM and the Gravity quilt.

I hope your day is wonderful. Stay safe and healthy. Be excellent to each other and also to yourself.


----------



## Andra

Good morning?
I am at the office today getting some last-minute stuff ready for our big meetings Wednesday and Thursday.
Happy to hear from telracs - I was just thinking that she hadn't passed out chocolate in a while.
It's terrible about the dog bites LL.  I am glad that they seem eto be healing well.  I was bitten when I was a little girl and I was terrified of dogs for quite a while after that.  Note to self - don't fall off the bike when the dog is chasing you - pedal faster.
Good news on the vaccination front for everybody.  My mom is not in a big hurry for hers yet since she has some immunity from having it plus the antibody treatment.  She knows that if she gets an opportunity she should get the shot.
I had to take DH to doctor this morning.  Guess who has a sinus infection?  I am annoyed that mine is not totally gone yet and it's almost been three weeks.
Hoping everything goes well tomorrow for our country.
Stay safe.


----------



## telracs

*wanders back in and passes out teriyaki and salt/vinegar wings and fried pickles*

as i was doing my hike to the train, i pass 2 Covid testing sites and thought... "more work for me"

andra- i have a question for you.  do you know where TSO did their streaming show from?


----------



## Andra

telracs said:


> andra- i have a question for you. do you know where TSO did their streaming show from?


I think I saw Nashville mentioned somewhere - I have no idea if that's accurate or not...


----------



## telracs

Andra said:


> I think I saw Nashville mentioned somewhere - I have no idea if that's accurate or not...


that's what my friend who watched it thought, so i'm going to believe the two of you are correct

*passes more chocolate*

off for a nap before starting my work "day"


----------



## mlewis78

I am so happy to hear from you, Telracs, and that you have a job. My last jobs (since 2003) were evenings, but not from home. All that jury duty!!! I had a summons for grand jury for August and then when I called in to check, they said all of us will get a new summons in March.

Also thanks for chocolate and wings, Telracs! I just had a slice of chocolate babka. It's not quite Breads Bakery babka, but about half the price from Whole Foods. In the past few weeks I've had the two cinnamon ones and now working on a chocolate one. I thought I would prefer the chocolate, but the cinnamon is better.

We learned a week ago Monday that age 65+ could get the covid vaccine, but I have been unable to schedule an appointment. I've tried a few different sites, including a city one. The city one requires filling out a detailed form that self-erases after you go offline and it resulted in no appointment. I had to put in all my insurance information and post front and back picture of my insurance card. The city site showed two high schools in Manhattan and I tried for those plus one in Sunnyside, Queens (not too far into Queens). The Manhattan schools are in Harlem and lower east side. I have also tried two places that are in walking distance, but they never got back to me.  I'm 69. Will be 70 in August, so that shows I was born in the same year as Loonlover.

I thought the federal government had stated age 65+ on the day that New York did, but then they ran out of vaccine, or they weren't sending any more to our state for a while. Bad trick.

39 degrees F now and will between 27-39 tomorrow. I see a 50% snowflake for Wednesday on my weather app. Hope everyone is well!


----------



## telracs

i am working for a bunch of people i know who have this image of me as a night owl, so i'm going along with the overnight for now, especially since my commute is 2 minutes.


----------



## loonlover

Good morning.

Some sunshine this morning and rain moving in this evening. The rain is supposed to end in the wee hours of the morning.

We settled on sandwiches from Chicken Salad Chick yesterday. We've never been disappointed with our orders there. I messed up on supper last night and managed to turn the oven off so the casserole wasn't done when the timer went off. Sometimes I really wonder about myself. My intent was to turn off the induction burner, but somehow reached too high and turned the oven off and even though I realized I hadn't turned the burner off, it didn't register that I had actually turned something else off. We finished baking the casserole, but scrambled to fix something else for supper. We'll see if the casserole is worth eating at lunch today.

Just housework on the agenda for the rest of the day. II was asked if he would work this afternoon, but he declined. He really doesn't like to go in on short notice like that.

Hope your day is a good one. Stay safe.


----------



## Andra

Good morning.
We had a crazy day yesterday - all kinds of stuff went wrong.  We managed, but I had to think way too hard all day.
So far things seem to be calmer today.
Glad to see everything went off without a hitch with the inauguration.
Stay safe everybody.


----------



## telracs

afternoon.....

i’m having a good day.... .7 hours of sleep after a productive night at work...  i had a check to deposit, so i decided to go to the bank and the drug store.  for some reason, i checked my mailbox before heading to the bank  and there was another jury duty check... not expected.

then i passed a young girl playing and told her i liked her boots.  she was polite and said thank you but she wasn’t supposed to talk to strangers.  good girl.

then on my roundabout walk to the drug store, passed a young couple sitting on a stoop looking very much in love.  it made me happy and we wished each other a happy new year.


----------



## mlewis78

I haven't been out since Monday. Wednesday I didn't even go downstairs to check mail. No particular reason except that I know my walking isn't so great with my knee and I've had enough food here not to have to go out. Weather hasn't been bad at all.

39 and clear now. It will be between 27-45 F on Friday. Hope you are all well.


----------



## loonlover

Good morning.

41 going to 53 today with sunny skies. Rain to move in overnight tomorrow with showers for most of Sunday.

We ran errands yesterday. Had the easiest pickup at Kroger, yet. 

II working tonight, and due to one of his co-workers being exposed to Covid, he picked up an additional shift next week. At least it is a week where we have no appointments; it just means he will be sleeping late every weekday. And we're hoping his co-worker avoids becoming ill. He is older than either of us and does have some underlying health conditions.

I have my follow-up appointment with the nurse practitioner for the blood pressure issue. I don't think it has come down enough; we'll see what she says. She also said she would do blood work this visit and I intend to have her look at the bite wounds. They are healing nicely. II walked with me yesterday. It looks like the deputy has reinforced the fencing in his back yard so I think I will feel comfortable traipsing the complete distance of the sidewalk on our street again. I haven't seen his dogs out recently. 

Hope your day goes well and you find something to enjoy this weekend. Stay safe.


----------



## telracs

afternoon.

i'm glad i had a good day yesterday, because my evening was an exercise in frustrated patience.  

call me silly (or anything else), but i would like consistency in my work schedule.  i hate that i am reliant on people in new jersey scanning things so i can then do the data entry, and to a lesser extent, i dislike the fact that there are bunch of people all waiting to pounce on the work when it is scanned.  so last night, i logged in at 6PM, grabbed some work did it.  

when i got close to finishing, i e-mailed for more... no response.  when i finished, i e-mailed again.  no response.  third e-mail.  no response. so i texted my boss's boss.  he said to call, but for some reason my phone and their extension system weren't compatible, so it wouldn't connect.  i thought that maybe the evening supervisor was out, so i looked for a group e-mail for the people who i figured would be doing the scanning and shot off another one.  guess what, no response.  so i finally gave up.  i left the computer in sleep mode so that i check occasionally and after 2 hour there was a dribble of work.  POUNCE!  and then other people pounced, and by the time i finished, no more work.

but.... at 11:45, just as i was going to clock out for my lunch break (clocking out before midnight and back in after midnight avoids a potential issue with time rollover), i get an e-mail there will be more work in 15 minutes.  so i clock out and and start playing word cookies, but stay by the computer so i can compete with whoever else is there...


----------



## mlewis78

I did get out tonight to shop for mostly junk food and some spinach at Target. Left a bit after 8 from home and got home at 9:35. I don't know why it took so long. Probably slow walking. 

I experimented a bit with using the other hand on the cane. I'd been told by the assistant at the knee doctor's office to carry the cane by the hand on the same side as the bad knee. I've been doing that. Looked it up online last week and every site said to use the hand on the other side. I tried that tonight. Couldn't decide which works better. Part of the time I don't use it.

36 degrees F at 2am. Saturday it will be between 34-25 which is colder than it has been. I haven't felt cold outside at all this winter. The mask adds warmth and I usually wear my jacket or coat open. 

Telracs, do you know of an Italian chocolate called Venchi? They opened a shop on Broadway above 58th to replace the Grom (gelato) place. I haven't been there yet. Looks expensive, but maybe I'll get a bar of it some time.

Hope you all stay well.


----------



## telracs

no, i've never heard of them, mlewis....

i was planning on going out today, but not only did it look like it was cold outside according to my phone, it SOUNDED cold because the wind was blowing so hard.

and then i made the mistake of checking my work e-mail and looked at the work queue and ended up doing 5 hours.

does anyone have an idea of how to turn off (or at least turn down) my work ethic?  i could have easily not look at the queue and gone on my happy way, but no, i had to look.  and then when i saw that there was stuff further down the line that needed to be scanned, i had to ask about that and give myself more work..


----------



## mlewis78

I heard the wind very late in the afternoon. It is 25 now (11pm). I didn't get out today, but it was more because of getting up late than the cold weather. I tend to waste a lot of time while having the first meal while online and/or the TV on. I wanted to be sure to get in some flute playing. I missed playing last night, because I got home from food shopping at 9:35pm and still needed to put things away. I watched a walking video ("Urbanist" on youtube) where he walked from the East Village to the West Village almost to the Hudson. He said he was very cold. Lots a jokes about his mittens because of the recent Bernie memes.

I did go downstairs to check mail about 10 tonight and the vestibule was very cold. There was no mail.

I've been retired three years now (since 1/1 but still have dreams about work. It's awful. It's more to do with when I did legal secretarial work from 1987-2003. I also did a little of that in 2011 for 8 months, but that was more like personal assistant.

Tomorrow (Sunday) will be sunny between 27-36.  Hope you are all well.


----------



## crebel

Good morning.

Telracs, after knowing you for over a decade now, I don't think it's possible for you to "turn down" your work ethic, especially after being unemployed for almost 2 years and wanting to be on dependable, stable footing again. You may be able to learn to go with the flow! Be good to yourself while you're adjusting to the ebb and flow of the new job. 

Our weather has been pretty typical Iowa in January, COLD with some snow ... We got a dusting of snow yesterday, but the weather forecasters are telling us _we will_, not the usual _possibly_, be getting 8-12" tomorrow. YUCK. DH *is* making the obligatory milk and bread run this time. 

My mother got her first vaccination yesterday (she's 85 in a seniors only living facility) - WOOHOO! After the U.S. events of last Wednesday, I feel more hopeful than I have in a long time. My arm and wrist continue to slowly improve, though I think "pretty achy" during severe weather is likely to be the norm from now on.

Stay safe, be well, and be kind to others as well as yourselves.


----------



## telracs

crebel and i are experimenting to see if we cause the world to explode by posting back to back here....

i put in a few hours of work during the day on Saturday, but when i went in to check for work around midnight, there wasn't much in the queue, although again, there definitely appeared to be a backlog to be scanned on the office end.

so i did 2 hours and then went to bed. 

plan for the day is breakfast, one episode of GGG, quick grocery run.  i am hoping for a phone call from a friend in Arizona around 3 PM, but this guy has a habit of getting caught up in stuff and missing our call times.  i plan on stopping at the bank to try and see if my first paycheck went in and hitting the local bakery for apple turnovers.


----------



## Andra

Happy weekend.
It has been damp and dreary here the past two days. I have been cleaning and doing laundry.
I am also trying once again to get a better fitness routine in place. I was doing really well last year until everything went to heck and I stopped caring.
We got through another Commission meeting. I have 8 weeks before the next one.
Glad to hear you are mostly doing well.
Telracs, I can't help with the work ethic problem. The only advice I have is that you should not check on your queue if you would rather not work.
Stay safe.


----------



## telracs

i might not have explained it well.  i WANT to work.  the problem is that people in the office are not putting stuff in the queue for me to do. if they had done their part and scanned stuff, i would have been able to do them.  but if they aren't there, i can't do them.  

and i don't want to be the person constantly complaining to the boss that there's no work for me to do.


----------



## Annalog

Good evening from southern Arizona. It rained today.   It is supposed to rain and snow tomorrow.   Tuesday we are supposed to get 1 to 3 inches of snow!   I will believe it when I see it. At least I know where my warm coats and jackets are as I had DH take a photo of me so that I could post a cosplay photo of me as Bernie. Costumes and dress up -- how could I resist! I didn't have mittens so I wore a pair of oven mitts. DH said, "Of course his mittens are oversize! How else are you supposed to wear them over your gloves when it is COLD outside?" Clearly DH grew up where winters are cold!

Today was day 14 of a three week sewing room declutter sewing room challenge. I have been making progress but it is definitely going to take me more than three weeks! I have also been working on the Gravity and Nebula quilt blocks.

DH has been having problems with headaches on his right side as well as with the BPPV which are both related to his seasonal allergies. He wondered if maybe sleeping on his left side instead of his right might make a difference. He has slept on his right side for as long as we have been married. A few days ago we switched our bedroom to make that possible. It took over three hours. That may seem excessive but we have adjustable twin XL beds with different mattresses so we had to physically switch the beds. We also had to move my desk, his CPAP, and other stuff. Yesterday we moved the bookcases and my dresser. Fortunately, the move seems to be working! His headaches aren't as bad and he hasn't had another vertigo incident.  

I hope your day is wonderful. Stay safe and healthy. Be excellent to each other and also to yourself.


----------



## mlewis78

I just posted (maybe a minute later or the same time as Anna), and the post disappeared. Nothing important, just about going on a short errand for wine and a few things at D'Agostinos, a very overpriced store that I avoid. But they do have better boxes of tissues. Since the pandemic all the tissues in stores here have too few tissues. The store brand at D'Ags is better, but they are $4 per box and I bought two of them. They are right across the street from the wine store on 10th Avenue, so it was convenient. It didn't feel too cold out with my down coat on and two masks. There was no wind. Yesterday the wind was howling.

Hope everyone is well.


----------



## telracs

just a brief check in while i take care of some other stuff on the computer.

i belong to swagbucks and usually manage to get about 50 dollars in amazon GCs per month (no this is not a plug, but is anyone is interested in joining, let me know so i may be able to snag more points).....

over the weekend, i got an outback e-mail that they have a new special peppercorn short ribs. so i decided i want that.  now, outback is a HIKE from here, just under a 45 minute walk.  but i think my getting lots of points towards GCs makes it worthwhile.  
when i order form  mygiftcardsplus i get points for both my amazon Visa and for swagbucks.  and they were having an offer on mygiftcards, so on a 50 dollar outback GC, i got $2.75 towards my next amazon GC on swagbucks. 

i wasn't sure how long it would take my outback GC to post, that's why i did it now when i woke up briefly.  later i'll go back on line and pre-order my short ribs and other stuff (50 dollars can get me enough food for the rest of the week), and then later i'll hike to Outback and back.


----------



## loonlover

Good morning.

Temperatures rose overnight with the low of 50 occurring about midnight. It was 63 when I arose with dense fog. Heavy rain fell several times during the night with some thunderstorms mixed in. Our high today is to be in the 70s with sunny skies this afternoon. 

Friday was my recheck of the blood pressure issue. It is still too high so the medicine dosage was increased. I saw the nurse practitioner for both recent visits. She has already called this morning to let me know all of the lab results were normal other than the vitamin D level being slightly low. She had already advised me to start taking a vitamin and vitamin D daily. Amazing, the dosage of vitamin D I bought Saturday was what she recommended this morning.

We started out Saturday thinking we had an appointment at the Humane Society to see about adopting a cat. Mid-morning they called to cancel as they decided the cat I was interested in wasn't ready for adoption after all. They asked if there were other cats I would be interested in; there was, we set a new appointment for yesterday afternoon, and we now have a new member of the household. (No telling how long it will take her to come out from under the spare bed, however.) Mystic weighs no more than 7 pounds, is black with white paws, chin, and some white on her chest. I'm going to try to lure her out after breakfast and see if I can hold her like I did while at the Humane Society. This is the first time I have brought a cat into the house and not had at least one other cat since 1982. We have plenty of time to allow her to adjust to new circumstances. II works Monday, Wednesday, and Friday this week so it will be quiet around here most of the time. That should help.

Hope your day goes well. Stay healthy. Stay safe.


----------



## Andra

Good morning.  We have sunshine!  I am going to eat lunch on the back patio.
Congrats on the kitty LL.  I had to promise DH that I wouldn't go looking for another cat after we lost Jasmine in 2018.  It is still very weird to not have a cat (or two).  Maybe when we go back to working in an office that is not at the house, we can get Ginger some kitties to keep her company during the day.
Stay safe.


----------



## mlewis78

Telracs, enjoy your Outback food.

Loonlover, congrats on getting your cat. The last two I had came together and both were black and white tuxedo cats. I bonded with the smaller one first, because big Pumpkin went into hiding behind my platform bed for 24 hours. Pumpkin was the longer living cat and she was the older one. She was tough and seemed very well until the last few days (2016).

34 degrees F at midnight. We are expecting snow for Tuesday. This will only be our 2nd substantial snowfall, but I don't know how much it will be. I went out tonight to Target to replenish crackers and soda stash. Before that I played flute for a while.

Hope you all stay well.


----------



## loonlover

Good morning.

We had a high of 73 yesterday. Sure didn't feel like January. Today we have sunny skies with an expected high of 60.

Mystic has found multiple places to hide. I think we finally have it fixed so she can't get under the couch. It is scary if she gets under it as it is a double reclining couch. We also thought we had it so she couldn't get under the spare bed, but I believe she figured out a way as I haven't seen her in a little while. She did clean up her food overnight so that made me feel better. She sat by me on the couch multiple times yesterday and did do some exploring of the living room and kitchen last evening, even going up to II and letting him pet her. All good signs she'll get more comfortable with her new home over time.

II decided to sleep as long as he could today, stay up really late tonight, then sleep late tomorrow in preparation for another slow night at work. He did some extra walking last night, getting in almost 14,000 steps while he was there.

I have an appointment with an orthopedic surgeon in the morning for the pain in the shoulders. I'm thinking an injection might be in my future. I am not in nearly enough pain to contemplate surgery, but would like to be able to lie on my right side without it hurting so much I.

Do something enjoyable today. Stay safe.


----------



## telracs

afternoon.

i was worried about how cold my hike would be, so i overlayered, and ended up sweating on my way to outback.  but i timed it well, they were just packing up my food when i got there, and as i walked out, there was a bus coming down the street, so i actually hopped on the bus and cut off the annoying up hill portion of my walk home.

the short rib was good, but not great, i won't get it again.  but the mashed potatoes were good (i don't usually get them), and i now have 3 sweet potatoes and my bloomin' chicken for a few meals.

staying in today, as i'm really tired and it's grey and gloomy and snowy...  

mlewis, are your bad wrist and bad knee on the same side or opposite sides?  i have friend who is a PT, and i was going to ask her opinion, but wanted that piece of info before asking.


----------



## mlewis78

Telracs, the wrist and knee are on the same (right) side. I'm right-handed. Wrist is much better but I need to continue doing flexibility and strength exercises. Flute playing doesn't hurt either.

I am not sure what to do for my knee other than taking the cane when I go out. It takes a lot of effort to stand up from the sofa, although I can always do it. I extend my leg out when I sit (if I'm thinking about it).

Been trying the cane on left but sometimes still use the right hand, which feels more normal to me. I don't see much difference.

I have not seen any of the snow that we are getting. When I look outside, the fire escape is just wet from rain. The snow watch goes on until midnight. 36 degrees now. I see a snowflake icon on 10:00PM tonight on my phone app.


----------



## telracs

i saw a dusting of snow on the garbage cans in the back courtyard, and on the roof across the way.

the good part about living alone is that the TP lasts quite a while.  but i'm down to my last roll, so i think i'll go for a walk tomorrow.


----------



## mlewis78

I had some trouble finding this thread. Not sure if I will find it next time! I ended up searching a person (Anna) and Not Quite Kindle and it started with the first one way back. The new format looks very nice, but I'm lost.

Going to go out in a few minutes for some necessary food items, including eggs and milk.


----------



## mlewis78

Just found the page with the list of list of discussions. Maybe I'm getting there in finding my way around.


----------



## Annalog

An extremely early good morning or a very late good night from southern Arizona. I tried to post Wednesday morning but the site was down for this update. I no longer remember what I was going to write.  I am heading to bed. Maybe I will remember when I wake up later this morning.


----------



## Andra

Good morning. We are hovering in the low 30s this morning. But the sun is out and things should warm up a little.
Today I have several meetings and then an appointment with my trainer at the gym. They have switched to virtual training, so it's a good thing I have some gym equipment at home.
I bought a ring light a few weeks ago to let my web cam have better light in my office without having to turn on the overhead light. I also brought in a humidifier. Today I got them both set up. I will use the camera for my 10am meeting to see how it goes, but it looked ok in the preview.
I don't do change well, so the new forum software is giving me fits. Has anyone firgured out how to do the book cover links to Amazon?

Stay safe.


----------



## loonlover

Good morning.

It was cold this morning but we do have sunny skies with an expected high of 46.

The orthopedic surgeon wants to try a different pain medicine. If it helps I'm good to go. If it doesn't help, then he wants to do a CT scan to check for possible nerve problems. But, he didn't date the prescription so I'm still waiting for CVS to let me know they have been able to fill the prescription. Thought I would call them if I haven't been notified it was ready by 10 AM or so. 

I decided I would like to use a veterinarian clinic closer to us when/if I did get another animal. I was able to get an appointment for Mystic with a closer clinic on Monday. It will be a curbside visit. Should just be a wellness visit, get paper work filled out, and answers to a couple of questions. She is adjusting well, although it looks like the spare bedroom is going to be her refuge. She has also adopted the rocker in the front room for napping during the evening. So far, it looks like she is a good fit for us.

II worked last night so is sleeping for a few hours this morning. He works again tomorrow night so the sleeping patterns this week have been a bit strange.

Getting used to the new layout will be strange.

Hope you have a good day. Stay safe.


----------



## crebel

Good morning. Being resistant to change, I am not thrilled with the new layout. Navigation is okay. The "conversation" system for _private messages_ is dumb IMO. I'm disappointed there is still no chat. I'm sad we lost our "status names" system we had so much fun working on. I am disgruntled there is no way to link a book cover to Amazon without going through a multi-step process of saving the code from an old linked cover and then finding the new cover information to plug in yourself. Bah humbug. I'm not likely to be around much, but will stop by occasionally. And I sure as heck am not paying $20 for a Premium Membership after being here since 2009!

It was fun while it lasted, wasn't it? I have made some wonderful friends here during the last 12+ years and will stay in touch with them outside of KB.

Be well. Stay safe. Be good to yourselves and others.


----------



## telracs

okay, i admit i hated the changes when i first logged on, and i still feel that there is too much real estate devoted to ads (which i will never click and are distracting me when they change). however, night mode is fine for me and i'm not really finding it all that difficult to navigate. it may just be that i'm so tired that i'm just going with the flow.

the plan for yesterday had been to do a drug store run, but by the time i got into gear, it was dinner time, so i decided to do a take out run instead. i wanted chinese food, but the restaurant around the corner was dark, so i hit the pizzeria instead and had them make me a chicken roll. while that was being made, i took a walk and managed to pass a different chinese place and got some chicken soup. 

today is another cold day, so i'm thinking i'll just stay in and hopefully do some sweating to the oldies later.


----------



## mlewis78

I went out only for a little while to buy wine and soda on 10th Avenue. It was 27 degrees and windy. I didn't get cold, but when the wind started up on 10th Avenue it reminded me of when I had walked down to the health club on 43rd and wished I'd taken a different route. It was tough going up the stairs when I got back (with heavy bag). Sweated a lot when I got up here. Felt old.

I just checked my phone and the temp is down to 23 and will be at 19 by 6am. Might stay in Friday.

Later: forgot to mention that on the one block I walked on with restaurants, the hookah bar/restaurant had a number of outdoor customers. It is somewhat sheltered. The Mexican place next to that had no customers at their outdoor tables. It was 27 degrees on 10th Avenue, so I was surprised to see anyone eating outside (maybe just smoking hookah, which I don't get at all).


----------



## The Hooded Claw

It is 2:09 am, so good morning! I came here t check in and discovered the new format, I missed the announcement it was coming. This appears to be the same forum software used by a Jeep Forum I’ve been participating in lately, and I found it okay to use, so CRebel and others, an urge you not to make any hasty decisions! I am basically doing okay except that taking care of my elderly mother is becoming more and more stressful. I keep reminding myself of what a pain in the arse clawlet I was and how she took care of me no matter what!  I am still hopeful about getting vaccinated, but my number hasn’t come up yet....Everyone take care of yourselves!


----------



## loonlover

Good morning.

The sunrise was beautiful this morning when I raised the blinds at the back door. I need to time my looking out that door better apparently as I hadn't seen it quite that lovely coming through the trees. I know I complain about clearing the fallen leaves, but I am so glad they didn't cut down all the trees when they built up the area.

We'll have highs in the 50s for the next few days, but tomorrow will be rainy. II working 3 out of the next 4 nights so I guess it will be quiet around here. Looking forward to the 5 days he'll be off after that.

Nothing definitive on my agenda today, other than to make sure I get out and walk. I haven't encountered any dogs recently, but will continue to carry a stick with me. 

Have a good day. Enjoy the weekend. Stay safe.


----------



## Andra

Happy Friday! It's 38 and sunny in Austin this morning. We are supposed to have a pleasant weekend. But that's when I like the colder weather so I can have a fire 
Hi Claw!!
I got an email from Eddie Izzard (well, you know - the mailing list). It seems he has been running marathons and then doing a livestream performance afterwards - all Month!! Why am I just discovering this? We are going to see about tickets for tomorrow since London is 6 hours ahead of us. A good dose of Eddie will help to shake off any remaining holiday blues..
Stay safe.


----------



## telracs

i thought the lyric was "where the winds come whistling down the plains" (hi claw), but NYC is under gale alert, and due to the way my building is (kind of a flat bottomed U shape), the wind sort of swirls around and just gusts and howls and makes everything SOUND cold.

and it is so cold here, 24 degrees according to my phone, that the normal hyperactive heat in the building just can't keep up and i'm actually cold.

i'll tell you cold it is! the chocolate i left on the table last night is still hard. normally, it would be a really soft melt after being out all night.


----------



## The Hooded Claw

The winds come sweeping down the plains here, but I understand they can get pretty bad in the canyons of New York! Stay warm out there.


----------



## telracs

The Hooded Claw said:


> The winds come sweeping down the plains here, but I understand they can get pretty bad in the canyons of New York! Stay warm out there.


correcting Broadway quotes is NOT the way to get on the good side of someone who just got up after working 8 PM to 5 AM this morning....
(and go check your conversations, i'm sending you a message)


----------



## telracs

evening. another cold day, but not as windy. i worked until 5 AM, in bed at 6 AM, up at noon. watched some food network TV then took a nap and then ordered an open brisket sandwich, corn and mashed potatoes and picked it up. huge portion, so 1/2 of it will be eating tomorrow. trying to decide when/if i want to check on work.


----------



## crebel

Good afternoon. I thought everyone else was going to keep posting and getting used to the new system and it was just me who wouldn't be around much!

Nothing much new going on here. Just finished a round of cribbage with DH. The last snowstorm (this weekend, not the 11" once last weekend) mostly missed us and we got less than an inch. Looks like the east coast is going to get hit hard in the next day or so - stay safe!


----------



## The Hooded Claw

Good evening! We actually got to almost 70 F on Saturday! Ridiculous! I went out to the wildlife refuge and saw Longhorns and some nice scenery. But back to work tomorrow! Still fantasizing about the car trip I will take to Colorado when I feel safe about it...


----------



## telracs

you're at 70, and i'm getting 6 to 9 inches of snow.....


----------



## crebel

Good morning. All quiet but gloomy and cold here.



telracs said:


> you're at 70, and i'm getting 6 to 9 inches of snow.....



Telracs, listening to national news this morning, it sounds more like 12-24" for NYC! _shudder_

Everyone stay safe, be well.


----------



## Cherise

Morning! Aw, we are getting some relief from snow here in Eastern WA. I was hoping for an early spring.


----------



## loonlover

Good morning. 

A little gloomy here this morning but our high will be in the 50s.

Our eldest is expecting around a foot of snow where he is on Long Island. He is used to 4 day work weeks in the winter, but it looks like this week will be even shorter than normal. He was thinking last night that he might be using a day or two of vacation this week.

Mystic's first vet visit is this afternoon. She is settling in, spending the normal amount of cat time awake and exploring, and has settled down in my lap for short naps a few times. So glad I finally did what it takes to have another pet come live with us.

II worked last night, works tonight, then has 5 days off. Both of us are looking forward to that, I think. Some chores might get done.

Hope your week is off to a good start. Stay warm. Stay safe.


----------



## telracs

due to where my apartment is, i can't see what is happening on the sidewalk/street. and the new guys seem pretty good at cleaning the back courtyard, so i can't judge from there either, but looking at the roof across the way, the snow on the edge looks knee deep.

in a way, the snow will effect everything less than usual, because so many people are already working from home/not working. i'm glad i put in some hours yesterday, as i don't know if there will be work for me tonight. or tomorrow night for that matter.


----------



## Andra

Happy February!
It was a nippy 41 this morning after hitting in the 70s over the weekend. Whiplash!
I have now been dealing with this sinus infection for an entire month. So I gave up and went to dr this morning. I got ANOTHER covid test to make sure I was negative before they let me in the building. But I got a steroid shot so I'm happy. Hopefully that will be enough to help me kick this thing.
I had trouble with the new site when I alternated between my computer and my phone, so I didn't check in over the weekend. I am getting used to it, so maybe I'm not as stuck as I think.
I don't know how you folks on the east coast are going to deal with all that snow. We only had a few inches the other week and it pretty much shut us down. But we don't get snow very often, so that is probably part of it.
I hope you are all having a great day. Stay warm. Stay safe!


----------



## telracs

this is just a test for crebel....


----------



## crebel

telracs said:


> this is just a test for crebel....


Test. I got it ...


----------



## telracs

telracs said:


> this is just a test for crebel....





crebel said:


> Test. I got it ...


sorry, maybe i shouldn't have used the word "test"?


it's actually warmer here than it was over the weekend. which is kind of a bad thing, since if it had stayed so cold, the snow would have frozen before falling. although actually then it might have been ice.
the MTA is closing all outdoor stations at 2 PM. part of me is wondering how they would have handled things last year, when they probably would have had more staff to deal with things and thinking more people would be out and about than are this year.


----------



## The Hooded Claw

I thought I was going to have some real excite,ent, but it ended up not to be. I have a balcony in my apartment, though not a great view. A few minutes ago, I saw a pillar of smoke coming from a building. I could hear a fire truck, so grabbed my camera. I saw the fire truck roll up and thought I might see and photograph something exciting. But two guys went into the restaurant and the pillar smoldered out. I guess just a little kitchen fire...


----------



## mlewis78

I took two short videos from my window Monday at 1:00 PM. The still photos I took didn't show much that it was snowing.









Facebook







www.facebook.com





These are the photos from the same time:




__





Facebook







www.facebook.com





When I took recycling downstairs about 11 Monday night, I took these from the front doorway. Looks slippery. It was raining then, but now it is only 30 degrees, so if we get more of anything this morning it will be snow.





__





Facebook







www.facebook.com


----------



## loonlover

Good morning.

Would love to send some of my warm temperatures and sunshine to the northeast. II asked our son last night if he was going to build an igloo or a snow cave. Don't think our son was amused, but did reply the snow was too dry for doing either one.

Mystic's visit to the vet was uneventful. Curb side service probably speeds up the process. She weighs 6 lbs, 9 oz. 

Grocery pickup at Kroger this morning. I didn't need a lot, but do feel safer not going in to the store. The number of new virus cases in the state is dropping dramatically. Hopeful that continues until more vaccination occurs.

Take care, everyone. Stay safe and warm.


----------



## telracs

the new "building maintenance" guys seem to be doing a really good job. they cleaned the back courtyard this morning, so i have no clue how much snow there is. and since i don't plan on leaving the apartment today, i don't really care.


----------



## Andra

64 and sunny in Austin this afternoon.
There is not much going on here out of the ordinary - except Ginger really likes going outside when it's sunny. I've had to take my computer out on the patio a few times when I was in the middle of something. That would be a lot easier if we had a full top on our patio table. But we have not done anything about it since the snow took out the umbrella and the table.
I am watching the Monterey Bay Aquarium's jelly cam on my chromebook over to the side of my main monitors. It's so relaxing. (link to youtube is in the Happy thread)
Stay safe.


----------



## mlewis78

Feb 2nd was my 3rd day in a row not going out. I went downstairs to check mail, just as I did on Monday. No mail. The sidewalk looked well cleared. Since there are piles of snow on either side of the street, it is hard to cross the street in the middle, unless someone clears a path. I don't walk on my side of the street since they put up an equipment pen up and scaffolding there, now about 3 years. Can't wait for this to come down. I see it as a vermin magnet. There is a homeless encampment under the scaffolding, so not much room to walk around it. If they would tear down the scaffolding and the pen, there would be an open sidewalk.

I hope to get out tomorrow. I have enough food to get by, but i want the food and snacks that I want.


----------



## Andra

Morning all. We are up to 49 here and the sun is shining. We have plans to take Ginger on a short walk around lunchtime. We did that yesterday and I slept much better last night. DH also said that his hips didn't hurt when he went to bed. I guess we have to start being more active after a year of doing mostly nothing.

Stay safe!


----------



## telracs

well, like the ground hog (yes, i know i'm a day late), i stuck my head out of my hole today. i went down to the lobby and actually then went out on to the sidewalk. looks like narrow paths have been shoveled on my block, but i am sure the corners are still a mess, so i'm not actually going out. 

then i took the elevator up to the 6th floor and walked back down to my apartment on the second to get some steps in. and now i think i'll do some sweating to some oldies.


----------



## mlewis78

I only went out to go next door to leave my rent with the super. Normally we mail it to an office, but since the pandemic they don't trust the mail and want us to put it in the super's hand. It seemed pretty nice out (after dark). I gathered up laundry and had someone pick it up to be done at the laundromat. Maybe I'll get out tomorrow. Forecast is for sunshine for a change. 32 degrees now.

Hope you are all well.


----------



## loonlover

Good morning.

It was 52 when I got up this morning and we're to have a high of 58. Rain expected mid-day, but it isn't expected to last very long.

II has his annual appointment with the dermatologist this afternoon. Should be just a routine check-up. We'll bring something home for lunch after that and continue on with doing whatever we decide gets done today.

Hope everyone's day goes well. Stay safe.


----------



## telracs

i got a good and long morning's sleep and didn't get up until noon. i really want to go out today, hoping that the corners are clean enough to cross the street so i can get to the grocery store.


----------



## Andra

Good afternoon. We are enjoying sunshine and 80-degree weather ahead of a cold front the weekend. The really cold stuff (below freezing) is expected around Valentine's Day.
Big new of the day here is that I got my Driver's License renewed! I made an appointment online and it was pretty easy even with all the extra requirements for the "Real ID" thingy. I was amazed at how many people were standing outside the building without an appointment. I got jumped to the front of the line when I got there. Now I can buy sudaphed if needed. And this one is good for 8 years, so I don't have to mess with it again for a while.
Take care. Stay safe.


----------



## telracs

i did manage to go out today, which in a way made me happy and in a way got me angry. people in my neighborhood have no manners and no clue about how to social distance when walking on a sidewalk. and unbelievably, there are still spots where no one even shoveled a person wide path.


----------



## Annalog

Good evening from southern Arizona.

I have been busy in my craft room. After finishing the three week Declutter Challenge, I finally had enough space to work on a 33" x 78" hanging flannel covered design board for quilt blocks. I started a scrap lap quilt for my sister that I am making from scraps she gave me. The scraps are from masks she was making last year.

DH's truck has an electrical problem and is at the dealer. Hopefully they will figure it out soon. Sunday we head to our daughter's house prior to getting our first vaccine early Monday morning.

I hope that your day is wonderful.


----------



## mlewis78

I got out this evening for first time since Saturday. Bought a lot of groceries at Whole Foods and learned that I cannot carry this much because of my bad knee. I did get it home but don't want to repeat this, especially going up the stairs. I left one of two bags on the 2nd floor and came back for it after I put the other groceries in my place.

I got in about an hour of flute practice after I got home.

It was nice and sunny out Thursday, but that didn't get me up at a reasonable hour.

36 degrees now. My weather app says rain on Friday and sunshine on Saturday, 60% chance of snow on Sunday. I hope the snow forecast is a mistake.

Hope you all stay well.


----------



## loonlover

Good morning.

23 here this morning but we're heading to the 50s with sunny skies. Not looking forward to next weekend, though. We haven't had highs as low as are predicted for many a year.

II had a good report from the dermatologist. He says since it has been 5 years since he removed the skin cancers, II is now no more at risk than someone who has never had skin cancer. It his choice then whether he is seen annually or on an as needed basis. II chose to go ahead and schedule an appointment for next year.

Not much in the plans for the next couple of days. May make it over to Trader Joe's today. 

Our friends in Georgia got their first vaccines Tuesday (they are both over 70). I'm still not sure I'll be able to find one when I become eligible next month. I haven't heard anything about the governor adjusting the schedule for eligibility again. If it stays as it is currently, II won't be eligible until April. We're just planning on continuing to do what we have been doing to avoid being exposed.

Hope your Friday is a good one. Enjoy the weekend. Stay safe.


----------



## Jane917

I am not crazy about this new format. 

It has been constantly cool and drizzly in the PNW. I could use some Spring weather. I need to get out more, but find every excuse in the book to stay inside. I have a couple of quilting projects going to keep me busy.

It has been very frustrating to make an appointment for the vaccine. Our age group is eligible in Washington, but there are not appointments available. 

Hope everyone is fine, all things considered.


----------



## telracs

glad i went out yesterday, as today started out grey and gloomy. but i did venture down to the lobby, as when i checked my e-mail, i saw that my lindt lindor order had already been delivered. which is quite amusing, considering that UPS didn't deliver until 9 PM yesterday.

that actually was kind of interesting. for some reason, no matter what e-mail is linked to my order (my icloud or 2 different hotmail) all the delivery e-mails go to one specific e-mail. so i knew i had a package coming, but couldn't tell which it was (apple dispatched to a courier, so it showed as dc/fusion and not apple).

i was able to live track the shipment, and watched as the truck got NEAR to my building, but then seemed to move away for a while. ultimately it looks like instead of coming east, he went north up one avenue for deliveries for 1/2 mile then jinked back and came down a different avenue until he reached here. i actually spoke to him when i buzzed him in, and he didn't realize he was being tracked and was amused.


----------



## spotsmom

Happy Friday! I'm glad to report we don't have snow (sorry telracs!). Cold, in the 30's, but a bright blue sky. My last weekday of "freedom" as our local AARP Tax Aide program starts up for me on Monday. I decided not to qualify to prepare taxes this year, so volunteered to take all the calls for appointments. Should be interesting. Actually, the whole no-contact tax prep plan for this year has the possibility of being a real kerfuffle! But so many people need this free help.

What is with this new format? Yikes.


----------



## Andra

Happy Friday!!
Nothing new to report.
Stay safe!


----------



## telracs

spotsmom said:


> Happy Friday! I'm glad to report we don't have snow (sorry telracs!). Cold, in the 30's, but a bright blue sky. My last weekday of "freedom" as our local AARP Tax Aide program starts up for me on Monday. I decided not to qualify to prepare taxes this year, so volunteered to take all the calls for appointments. Should be interesting. Actually, the whole no-contact tax prep plan for this year has the possibility of being a real kerfuffle! But so many people need this free help.
> 
> What is with this new format? Yikes.


actually, you should apologize to crebel, they got slammed again.


----------



## The Hooded Claw

Good mmorning! In six minutes anyway....Starting Monday our temperatures will plunge, and it will last awhile. We will have below freezing high temps for at least seven days and probably ten. We aren’t used to that in Oklahoma! It is aggravating for me because on our three day weekend it will be bitterly cold.we have about a 20% chance of snow on one or two days, but it will be cold and wind that will be the problem, not precipitation. This weekend, temps won’t be bad for February, so after morning rain ends tomorrow I plan to go out in the afternoon to try to photograph hawks at a place outside of town, then on Sunday I will go for an all day drive far out in the country. Get a maximum of outside time before the freeze hits on Monday!


----------



## loonlover

Good morning.

We're to have some rain today, but I don't plan on going anywhere.

Like Claw, we are to have some bitterly cold temps next week. We have some appointments and II will be working 3 nights, 2 of them when it is to be really cold. Guess he'll be wearing lots of layers as there isn't much heat in the arena right now. Snow possible on Thursday, but sure hoping that changes as it has so many times.

Hope your day goes well. Stay safe.


----------



## Annalog

Good morning from southern Arizona.

I have been relatively unproductive the past couple days. I decided to sew more masks to replace our old ones. However other things kept interrupting. I finally got the main seams in three masks sewn late last night. Then, as I was about to fall asleep, I realized that I forgot to put the nonwoven layer in the chin and nose pieces. I will be picking out two seams on each of three masks. At least I remembered before doing the top stitching! 

I am glad that I switched to masks as I watched a video on making a quillow (A quilt with a pocket that lets it be turned into a pillow). I have a leftover block that wasn't going to be used on the lap quilt that I am making for my sister. I will now use it in the pocket to turn that lap quilt into a quillow. 

We learned yesterday that DH's truck won't be done until Tuesday. We will be packing tonight for an early departure Sunday to go to our daughter's house. We will try to fix a problem with the backyard water system. Then Monday our daughter will drive us to our early morning vaccine appointments. After breakfast, we will drive back home.

I hope your day is wonderful. Stay safe. Be excellent to each other.


----------



## telracs

* yawn *

* wanders in and hands out all sorts of lindor chocolates *

* yawn *

* wanders out again *


----------



## spotsmom

Finally awake. Sorry to all of you with frigid temps. We're going to be in the high 30's/low 40's with no chance of precipitation for the next few days. Otherwise nothing new out here!

Stay safe, get your vaccine when you can, and stay warm!


----------



## telracs

my plans for this weekend had been to stay in today, stay in bed and read actually and then check the work queue late in the evening (oh, now actually) and then hopefully do 4 hours of work to get some hours in. and go out tomorrow for a walk and some take out.

but when i checked the weather at noon, i saw there was a winter weather warning for another 6 inch snow storm tomorrow, so.... change in plans. got dressed, went to this greek restaurant i've started patronizing, placed an order and went for a walk. while walking, i realized i really didn't have any proteins for tomorrow to go with the left over mashed potato and corn from the greek place, so i stopped off at a chicken place and got wings for tomorrow. 

got home, ate my brisket and cream of turkey soup, then took a brief nap. decided to check the work early... good thing... people did today's work and didn't do last night's stuff. sigh....

so off to work early, and probably overnight again. but i've got goodies to get me through tomorrow.


----------



## mlewis78

I am planning to stay inside all day because of the snow we are expecting. Not looking forward to more mess to try to avoid while walking in the days to follow. I'm too old for this, bad knee, cane for two months now.

I went out only to buy a bottle of wine a few blocks away.

Spent a lot of time online trying to get a covid vaccination appointment. Still no luck at all. In my neighborhood NextDoor group, people post where they got theirs a few days ago, where they made the appointment and say "easy peasy." I registered on Walgreen's site (most of their stores in NYC are Duane Reade stores). When I couldn't sleep at 5am, I looked at my phone and saw a post of Walgreens on NextDoor. Refreshed the site several times, even tried at midnight and after (this morning) and it still says "no locations with appointments in a 25 mile radius of 10019" (or 10023 or 10036). Also tried other places online. The hospital two blocks up from me always says they are only vaccinating their employees for now.

I cleaned the top of my refrigerator. This is wear the dish drainer goes (I have to hand wash dishes) and I've been meaning to do this for a long time. It was tiring and I'm glad I didn't try to do this when my wrist was broken. I was sore in the right hand and knee afterwards. 

Didn't mean to stay up so late. Was also doing family tree stuff. Hope you all have a good Sunday and stay well.


----------



## loonlover

Good morning.

A high of only 40 expected today with mostly cloudy skies.

I put back the boxes/tubs of stuff we had taken out from under the spare bed so we would be able to see if Mystic was hiding under there yesterday. Decided I should refresh my memory of just what else was stored there. I found a tub of II's long sleeve shirts that I know weren't worn last winter. He'll have a new wardrobe for the rest of this winter. Definitely a sign of having too much stuff when you don't remember what you have. I also tossed some stuff that I was on the fence about the last time I looked at it. Definitely baby steps, though.

II works the next 2 nights, then 4 nights off. I've got some meals planned that make it easy on me.

We had to stand in line to get into Trader Joe's Friday. I do appreciate them keeping track of the number of people in the store. But we'll probably try not to go that late in the morning on a Friday again. 

Hope you have a peaceful Sunday. Stay safe, warm, and dry.


----------



## Annalog

Good morning from southern Arizona. I woke up before the alarm this morning. Probably a good chance to shower while all the hot water I available. 😉 DH, you snooze, you lose! 😀

As soon as we are both ready, I will drive us to our daughter's house. By about this time tomorrow, we should be vaccinated. 😁

I hope your day is wonderful. Stay safe. Be excellent to each other.


----------



## crebel

Good morning to all. Nothing to report here except snow and cold temperatures, snow and cold temperatures, snow and cold temperatures, continue repeat. As I type this it is, of course, snowing for the 3rd day in a row and the actual temperature is -8 with a wind chill of -26! It is supposed to snow again tomorrow, we may get Tuesday off, then snow again Wednesday and Thursday with temperatures remaining in the single digits at best and negative wind chill. Brrrrrrr

No Super Bowl party here today even though our crazy governor has lifted all restrictions: indoor gathering limits, mask wearing, businesses (including restaurants and bars) may operate at full capacity as of 12:01 a.m. today. All while we are 47th in the U.S. for vaccine distribution. Sigh ...

DH is making a variety of wings to eat while we are watching the game tonight. I am responsible for adding a salad and brownies. I am ambivalent about the teams playing this year but will probably cheer a little harder for Kansas City, just because. 

Stay safe and warm wherever you are. Be well.


----------



## spotsmom

Wow, Iowa is a bit crazy! I'm ambivalent about the teams too, but I'm not a Brady fan. I'll just knit away and hope it's a good game.

I see our local weather is going to get nasty towards the end of the week with a high of 24 and some snow forecast. Brr...

Stay warm everyone!


----------



## telracs

we got less snow than predicted, i think.... at least it seemed to stop snowing earlier than i expected. tomorrow and wednesday look to be clear, but my phone is showing snowflake icons for the rest of the week, through next Sunday.


----------



## mlewis78

Just checked the snow icons on my phone -- every day except for Wednesday. 70% chance on Tuesday. NY1 News said it would be more snow on Thursday than Tuesday. Well, none today (Monday).

Slept a long time on Sunday, used the bike and had to take more breaks than usual. I don't watch football. My brother texted about having wings, brisket sliders and nachos. I do not know how many people he had over, but he later said there were 3 no shows. I figure at least his girlfriend (doesn't live with him but is there most days) was there. Didn't want to ask or scold. His life. He got his two vaxes early; I don't know how. Georgia.

It is 18 degrees F now. Going to be sunny today, high of 28. Everything must be frozen over. Can't complain considering the weather Crebel's been getting. Some days I fell like a shut-in though.

Stay well, everyone.


----------



## Andra

Good morning. It is 56 here in Victoria, Texas. We are packing up the travel trailer today and taking it back home. As per usual, not much has been done on the inside to clean up, so I will be busy for several hours before we can leave. At least it looks like we will have somewhat decent weather the rest of the day.
Take care. Stay safe.


----------



## loonlover

Good morning.

31 this morning and heading to 51 with cloudy skies. A chance of rain during the overnight hours as well as during the day at various times tomorrow. Thursday looks like the day to be more concerned about the weather here as the possibility of freezing rain is in the forecast.

I have a bone density test scheduled for this afternoon. It is probably time as I haven't had one for several years. The nurse practitioner at the clinic is certainly being more pro-active than our doctor has been recently in regard to my health. I really think she thought that after my blood pressure reading at my annual in 2019 that it should have been more closely monitored all last year. The doctor seems to have been better in treating II's issues than mine. 

Hope your week starts out well. Stay safe and warm.


----------



## The Hooded Claw

Good afternoon, it was a disturbing morning here. It was supposed to get cold, but not really cold till tomorrow. But we had freezing drizzle this morning that caused the bridges to freeze over when everything else seemed normal, and it caused a traffic apocalypse. About two miles from me on a freeway I often drive, there was a big pileup of cars that got jammed so tight people couldn’t open car doors to get out! cars jumbled together like a Tetris board. Firemen had to crawl over ice-covered cars to get injured people out.....I’m glad I don’t drive to work in the morning!


----------



## telracs

i got a later start today than i wanted today. had planned on getting up around noon and going out around 1, but didn't manage to get out of bed until close to 1:30. almost didn't go out, but crebel convinced me that going out today when there seems to be no snow in the forecast was the best idea. 

and she was right. phone showed 27 degrees, but since there was no wind and it was pretty sunny, it wasn't terrible i didn't see any evidence of yesterday's snowfall and the sidewalks were pretty clean, except for one spot that i KNEW was going to be an issue and should have avoided.

grocery store was not too crowded and i am now pretty well stocked on real food and snacks and drinks for the week if it does get bad againa.


----------



## mlewis78

I had to call Con Edison (gas and electric company) today. Saturday they sent me a big envelope with a stack of bills. 13 of them. They were all "corrected" and were for each month over the past 13 months. I have direct pay from my checking and each bill said it would come out of my checking on 2/10/21. Wow!!!!! So I called and they were very busy, so eventually I left my number for them to call me back. While I was waiting, I looked at my account online which only showed the most recent bill ($214 -- a lot for a small apartment and not using the air conditioning). Finally got to talk to a person. They told me I was only being charged the $214 on the 10th. They said that what I'd been paying each month were estimated amounts because their man couldn't get in to read the meters. That is not under my control. I told them that the super next door would have let them in.

I got up at 1:30 to make this call and didn't want to start messing around doing other things first or I wouldn't get around to it during business hours. When I finished just before 4, I was too tired to do anything, so I went back to bed and got up at 8! Crazy. Pandemic is my excuse for extra crazy hours. 

Later I noticed on the state vaccination page that the Javits Center has appointments. I answered the questions and eventually it said "make appointment" and after that it went to another screen "NO APPOINTMENTS." Same as what I get on other sites all the time. I went back to the page that said Javits has appointments and tried again, but same result. I need to give this up for a few weeks. It's becoming a losing contest. A friend in Oregon said it's like a funnel. Those of us who are in the states' categories to get the vaccine are at the top and when you get to the bottom it's very hard to get through. She is 68 and they are just starting to vaccinate 80+ aged people in Oregon.

28 degrees now. Snow Tuesday, maybe not too much.


----------



## loonlover

Good morning.

Rain moving in this evening and overnight. Then there will be a winter storm watch in effect tomorrow evening into Thursday morning. Possible ice accumulation of a quarter of an inch. So hopefully we will be able to get the propane tanks filled before then in case the power goes out and we need the generator. Bet the generator gets started also. But for the moment II is trying to get a little sleep after working last night. At least he doesn't work tomorrow night. 

Today is also allergy shot day. That every 3 weeks is harder to keep track of than every 2 weeks. Do appreciate the reminders via Google calendar. 

The last cat I had was blind in one eye. This affected her depth perception enough that she wasn't prone to jumping all that much. Mystic is into exploring everything this morning that she can jump or climb up onto. I just found her on top of the refrigerator and it didn't take her long to get back up there. Fortunately the tags on her collar jingle enough to help me keep track of her. 

Nothing else going on around here. We just keep hanging in there and hoping the number of vaccines in the state continues to climb. I'm not really holding out much hope for one before April at the earliest.

Have a good day. Stay safe, dry, and warm.


----------



## telracs

afternoon. grey and gloomy here today.


----------



## mlewis78

Loonlover, hope your weather improves and that you find a vaccine appointment.

I got up very late again. I was going to play flute at 9pm and then felt compelled to look at the Walgreens' site again for a vaccine appointment. I finally got one!!!! The first dose will be this Friday early evening and the 2nd on March 12th. Walgreens owns Duane Reade. I go to DR on 9th and 49th on Friday and for the 2nd I go much closer to home at 4 Amsterdam Ave, (10th Avenue/59th), just a few blocks up 10th Avenue. I had tried this website and many others so many times before this came up.

I played flute for just 15-20 minutes starting at 10pm.

I think there are now fewer snow days coming up this week. Today didn't amount to much at all. I think it was mostly rain. I didn't go out and wanted to avoid any slippery walks. I checked the sidewalk out front when I checked the mail downstairs. Hope that you all stay well,


----------



## crebel

Good morning.

"We're havin' a heat wave, a tropical heat wave ..." It is currently 7 degrees with a wind chill of _only_ -6, but we will be at 11 degrees by afternoon - double digits!  Certainly better than yesterday where we stayed in negative numbers all day. Light snow is moving through and not much accumulation is happening. The average snowfall in Iowa is around 26" in the first 6 weeks of the year. This year we already have 50"!

Other than weather reports, I really don't have anything new to add. I'm happy to read others are doing well and able to make vaccine appointments. YAY!

Everyone stay safe and be well.


----------



## loonlover

Good morning.

Weather seems to be the main topic for lots of us. We're to have highs in the mid-30s today with rain beginning this afternoon. Then the freezing stuff hits overnight. It has been a few years since we have had an ice storm. Still hoping we get by with a minimum amount of the stuff this time.

Haircuts today. Plus some laundry. I have an eye appointment scheduled for tomorrow, but I'm thinking that isn't going to happen.

mlewis, glad to hear the news on the vaccine.

Everyone stay safe and warm.


----------



## Andra

Good morning. It's 36 and foggy this morning. We should be getting some rain this afternoon. Our 10-day forecast is kind of scary. It looks like we will be below freezing from Sunday to Tuesday. That is bad news for us poor Texans who don't know what to do in really cold weather (I think the low is supposed to be 11 one day). That is just crazy for us. This is definitely a benefit to working from home - if the weather is nasty I don't have to go out in it  I want to get some more wood off my big rack before the weather gets really ugly. I need to put some on the smaller rack close to the house and I need to fill up the rack in the house. I like to keep a fire going when it's cold and wet outside. It feels so cozy.
I do have an appointment with a cardiologist this afternoon. My heart rate is doing some crazy stuff and we decided better safe than sorry. I'm not sure what's going to happen, but hopefully nothing is wrong - apart from major stress...

Stay warm. Stay safe.


----------



## telracs

Andra,
fingers crossed for the cardiologist appointment and thanks for posting in the happy thought thread.

i finally e-mailed my doctor to get a refill of my thyroid med, but when i read the reply, i realized they sent it to a pharmacy near mlewis (where i used to work) and not the one near me. and a duane reade, not a rite aide, so i can't even transfer between stores..

i think i'm still going to go to rite aide today, i want to pick up light bulbs and this way i'll have an excuse to go out again tomorrow or Friday when the script is in.


----------



## mlewis78

Hate when they get the wrong pharmacy and so far away. In 2018 when I had a CT Scan and learned I had a pulmonary embolism, it was a wintry mix stormy day, and I learned later that they had my Xarelto at a Duane Reade way downtown and I'd never shopped there before. Some time after that I moved all my prescriptions to CVS. The next time that happened was last March and I managed to get it moved to a Duane Reade near me.

I walked to Target Wednesday evening for some goodies. I ran into a neighbor on my street and she said to please ask her if I need anything because she likes to go food shopping. She likes going to Whole Foods. She wanted to make sure I wasn't insulted or looked down on (for my age or whatever) and I said I was fine with it. She's probably in her 30s. I told her I would have asked her for something but didn't want to weigh down her groceries, but in future would let her know if I need a quart of milk. She said she goes often. She is next door but on the front on my floor. The couple next door are still away since mid-January. They have gone away often during the pandemic.

I did buy too much at Target. The problem was a big bottle of soda, which was the main thing I had a craving for. Target is a little farther than Whole Foods. It was 1.5 mi. round trip. Maybe when I buy soda I should only get that. There is a CVS that is 3 blocks from me.

Just looked at my phone -- 28 degrees with snow. Will have to take a look out the window. More snow for Thursday.


----------



## telracs

which target do you go to?

while i was working tonight i realized that it was getting lighter outside. no, not an early sunrise or the moon, but it snow coming down. i took a break and went down to the lobby at at the time there was just a dusting, but probably about an inch now.

i'm off to bed. hopefully my body or mind will let me sleep until 2, but i doubt it. for some reason, no matter what time i go to bed, i wake up at noon and can't fall back asleep. which means i'm not getting enough sleep and i am definitely feeling it as the week goes on.


----------



## loonlover

Good morning.

27 degrees and a little icy here. Not nearly as much fell at our house as had been predicted, but I still have no desire to go anywhere this morning. I am supposed to have an eye appointment at 1 PM. That means heading into Little Rock and I can't really tell yet if they have more ice than we do or not. I have heard a few vehicles go by. They don't seem to be going much slower than any other time, but it sure looks slick out there. 

Other than the eye appointment, we don't have to go anywhere until II works again Saturday night. I have no idea how the optometrist's office will handle the icy conditions. Other than it being really cold, Saturday shouldn't be a problem for him. 

Hope your day goes well. Stay safe, stay warm.


----------



## Annalog

Good morning from southern Arizona.

Wishes for warmth and safety for everyone where it is cold, icy, or snowy.

Wishes for vaccine appointments for all who don't have them already.

For those with appointments, remember to be hydrated prior to the vaccination. It also helps to be well rested.

Our appointment and vaccination early Monday morning went very well. Our daughter drove us. DH got his shot in his left arm and I got mine in my right arm. The needle was very thin and, while I could feel it, it didn't hurt. We both had slightly sore arms for maybe 24 hours but no redness, warmth, or swelling. I had a headache at the back of my head that I took aspirin for about 4 hours later, but that could have been due to waking up with a stiff neck. I drove us home but we stopped a couple times to eat and for DH to use the restroom. He was definitely hydrated!  We were both a little tired when we got home. I thought that I would lay down for a couple minutes to check messages and woke up a few hours later when my phone rang. DH had gone out to his workshop and worked on his model railroad. No other side effects to report.We have late afternoon appointments for 27 February.

Tuesday and Wednesday I worked on a scrap quilt for my sister while listening to the Senate proceedings. I will do the same today.

I hope your day is wonderful. Stay safe. Be excellent to each other.


----------



## Jane917

Checking in after being missing for a while. The PNW is expecting a whopper snow storm this afternoon, which always shuts us completely down. The de-icing trucks have been coating the roads for a couple of days. It is nice to have them proactive. We stocked up on supplies yesterday, and are ready to hunker down. Right now it is raining softly and 36 degrees. My hourly forecast says snow is supposed to start about 4PM. It will be a weekend of watching TV and sewing. Stay safe, everyone!


----------



## Cherise

Supposed to be -17 here today, with the wind chill!


----------



## Andra

Good afternoon. It is around 32 with some sort of precipitation. It's days like today when I am really grateful to be teleworking.
I am wearing a heart monitor until Saturday afternoon and should have an echocardiogram scheduled for next week after the weather clears. The Dr said my heart rhythm was good but fast. So we'll see.
Glad I got firewood moved yesterday.
Stay warm. Stay safe.


----------



## The Hooded Claw

Good evening, we are digging in for a huge by our standards snowstorm 8-15 inches on Sunday and Monday. I hit the grocery store today to lay in supplies. Good possibility of a second smaller wave next Wednesday. It has been below freezing here since Sunday, and will stay below freezing all next week! We in sunny Oklahoma aren’t used to this! Andra, good luck with the heart monitor! Hopefully it will bring nothing but good news.


----------



## Andra

Good morning. It's 26 and foggy here right now. The trees and everything else are still totally iced from yesterday. We have had the tops of two trees break out and large limbs have come out of two more. Some of the limbs are on the roof and we can hear a scraping sound. Once it gets more light we need to see if we can figure out where that's coming from. I don't want to have a fire if there is anything going on near the chimney. sigh So much for trying to manage my stress levels. The forecast has changed to mostly dry weather for the next ten days with snow and brief sleet and Sunday and snow on Monday. Those are definitely moving targets though. The low on Monday now shows 1 - what the heck is that? There is a reason I live in Texas... Oh well. At least our neighborhood has buried power lines. So if we lose power it will be from a larger transmission line - and those are usually higher up. A lot of folks in Austin are without power.
Take care. Stay warm. Stay safe.


----------



## loonlover

Good morning.

We'll be above freezing today and tomorrow (barely at 33) but then have 4-5 days of highs below freezing with snow forecast beginning Sunday evening through early Monday evening and a low of 1 for Monday night. Sunny skies on Tuesday with the possibility of more snow on Wednesday and Thursday. It has been many a year since we had temps this cold or snow predicted for that many days in a week. 

II works Saturday, Monday, and Tuesday nights. Worry wart me will try not to spend all my time worrying about him getting to and from work.

A trip for bird seed and some produce will probably be made this morning. Just trying to decide which grocery I want to go to. Otherwise, I think we are good for a while.

Andra, hope the news from the heart monitor is good.

Our eldest is scheduled for a covid test tomorrow. He said he was around the person he was exposed to for less than 10 minutes and he was wearing a mask. But he has self isolated and felt it was prudent to get tested.

Everyone, stay safe and warm.


----------



## crebel

Good morning and sympathies to all who are experiencing extra cold yucky weather. Our _high_ for today may reach zero! Currently it is -4 with a wind chill of -26 and snowing. Schools are closed. Temperatures, wind chills, are amount of snow are expected to be worse tomorrow. Bah humbug!

Both of my adult children and one of their spouses have received both shots and my mother gets her 2nd shot tomorrow!!! DD and DS both felt pretty rotten the next day (headaches, body aches, low grade fever), but were fine and dandy the following day.

Everybody stay safe and WARM. Be well.


----------



## Annalog

Good morning from southern Arizona.

Andra, hope the results from the heart monitor are good. At least you will know that stress results are included. However, I hope your stress levels go down.

We will be driving to Tucson today to pick up DH's new glasses. Since he got new frames and his prescription hasn't changed, he will try to remember to wear his old glasses when working outside and in the workshop and his new glasses the rest of the time so that the new glasses will last longer. While in town, I will do some shopping for food and unscented cleaning supplies that are not available locally. We will be wearing the new masks that I made with improved fit, nicer nose bridge metal, and newer non woven inner layer.

I hope your day is wonderful. Stay safe and warm. Be excellent to each other.


----------



## Jane917

The PNW got the snow that was predicted, but it really is not a lot so far. After living in Montana for 30 years, we would call this a skiff. However, a skiff of wet icy snow causes havoc on the roads, so all schools and many businesses are shut down. 

The good news is that we finally have our COVID vaccine appointments set up for next Tuesday at Costco. Availability made a big difference when doses started being sent straight to pharmacies. One of our sons quickly found appointments for us. Feeling very relieved. We will be getting the Moderna vaccine.


----------



## telracs

zzzzzz.....

oh, hi....

bye.....

zzzz........


----------



## mlewis78

Loonlover, hope your son's covid test is negative.

I had my first dose (Moderna) vaccine today. Got there 35 minutes early. They were pretty well organized for a small store (Duane Reade owned by Walgreens on 9th Avenue). I wish good luck to everyone who is trying to get an appointment or going to in the near future. 

I picked up a few things at a grocery before I came home. Expecting snow on Saturday starting late afternoon (40% chance).


----------



## loonlover

Good morning.

I woke up way too early, around 5 this morning. Wouldn't be surprised if a nap won't be in order this afternoon.

It is cold, but will get way colder before this is over. We're supposed to have a high of 33 today, followed by 4 days where we don't get above freezing. Snow moves in tomorrow afternoon and will end Monday evening. Around 5 inches predicted with more to come on Wednesday and Thursday. It has been years since this much snow has been in the forecast. I grew up where there was a lot more snow, but it was snow without the icing beforehand that we get here and I have gotten spoiled by the lack of frozen precipitation the last few years. 

II works tonight, has tomorrow off, then is supposed to work Monday and Tuesday. 

Potato soup going in the slow cooker shortly, then just some routine chores for the rest of the day.

My eye appointment scheduled for Thursday was canceled. They called yesterday to reschedule in a couple of weeks. Pictures from Little Rock showed that area of Little Rock received more freezing rain than we did so I couldn't blame them for not opening Thursday.

Enjoy the day. Stay safe and warm.


----------



## telracs

evening....

* wanders over to the corner and sets up a buffet: miso soup and brown rice, agedosh tofu, curry puffs, eggplant in miso sauce for appetizers, and coconut pumpkin curry stew, general tso soy, black pepper seitan for mains *

enjoy....

i am stuffy from being inside for a week, so i wanted comfort food, and decided to go hearty with the pumpkin curry stew.


----------



## mlewis78

Sounds good, Telracs. I've been in Saturday and Sunday. I wanted to go out to buy diet Pepsi, but my walking wasn't very good today. Tonight I did walk down the 4 flights to take recycling down and checked Saturday's mail. Ran out of Pepsi Saturday. It's the only caffeine I drink.

Tonight I had spinach salad with onion, chickpeas and the last of the chicken breast I cooked a few days ago.

Wishing everyone the best.


----------



## JaneKing

Good morning and hello


----------



## crebel

Good morning. It was both a great weekend and a lousy weekend here.

Saturday we bundled up and I was out for a purpose other than a Dr visit for the first time this year. We got to see our grandson participate in a 100% masked and socially distanced archery match in a huge gymnasium. It was so wonderful to at least see him and the rest of our son's family in person even if from a distance. A trip to the grocery store followed that. Does anyone else get excited by actually going in to a grocery store for an outing these days?? 

The happy outing was subdued by returning home to hear we lost another good friend to the epidemic, and that threw me into a funk for the rest of the weekend, feeling guilty for having been out at all even with all precautions. 😢 I have a feeling my now ever-present fear of gatherings, even when we get this epidemic under control, will remain. How sad. I used to be a pretty social person.

DH did give me a card and box of Valentine's candy. I served him a dinner of prime rib (with horseradish that made his nose run!), twice-baked potato, and a blue cheese wedge salad. One of his favorite meals. We played two rounds of our on-going cribbage tournament and he now leads 40-35, harrumph ...

The deep freeze weather continues. Today is supposed to be our worst day before minor warm-ups. The current temperature is -10, wind chill is -34 and more snow is coming tonight. I'm trying to gear myself up to not faint when the next electric bill comes in! It has been pretty crazy for the last week.

Everyone stay safe and warm. Be well.


----------



## loonlover

Good morning.

Crebel, sorry to hear about your friend. It is getting tough to comprehend the number of people lost and the cost to society. And you aren't the only one that looks forward to an outing at the grocery store, or, with the new cat, a trip for cat food and buying a scratching post for her. And I think I will continue to have some trepidation about crowds from hereon out.

Snow, snow, and more snow at our house today. Somewhere between 4 and 7 inches from what I am reading. (I realize this is a minimal amount for some people, but we haven't seen this much in a long time.) It is supposed to end about noon with temperatures staying in the teens. Sunshine tomorrow with a high of 23, then maybe another 10 inches on Wednesday. It has probably been 30 years since we saw this much snow in back to back storms.

II is supposed to have a doctor's appointment today. We are thinking that will be canceled. But, he is supposed to work tonight and tomorrow night. My anxiety level will increase as the day goes by, I'm sure.

Ditto on Crebel's comments on the electric bill. The gas company sent an email asking people to lower their thermostats and the electric company says they are experiencing high demand. So, if I lower the thermostat, then I want to have the electric heater on more. Crawling back in bed may be the best way to stay warm.

Find some joy in the day. Stay safe and warm.


----------



## The Hooded Claw

From the National Storm Prediction Center, here in Norman, OK. I’m just glad to have power and heat and no frozen pipes! Hope everyone is safe and warm.


----------



## The Hooded Claw

Crebel, sorry about your friend! Epidemics suck.


----------



## Andra

Well, it's Monday. It was 7 degrees in Austin, TX this morning. Wind chill was -10. DH measured 7 inches of snow on the driveway when he got up! That is absolutely crazy. We had a few more limbs come down. We may get up above freezing tomorrow. At least the sun is shining.
The state of Texas' power grid, Ercot, is directing the electricity suppliers to do rolling blackouts across the state. We have not lost power yet, but my Mom's has gone out twice and my brother's was out until noon today. Apparently we don't know how to build wind turbines that don't ice up.
We also have a natural gas shortage - something we don't know how to deal with here. My water heaters, kitchen appliances, and furnace are gas. Our backup plan for cooking is to use propane in the garage. Backup plan for heat is the fireplace. I have been hoarding my wood in case I NEED to use it - grumble, grumble.

Crebel, I'm sorry about your friend. That really bites. I don't know that I want to be around people again for a while. 

Stay warm. Stay safe.


----------



## telracs

Andra, stay warm and safe. be careful with the propane, and make sure you have good air circulation.

it's grey and gloomy here today and i'm still stuffy, so i don't want to go out, but i think i will try and do some stair walking.


----------



## mlewis78

I hope that none of you lose power. 

Not bad here, temp was in low 30s today. I went out only to buy soda that I missed having for a few days. It was a very short walk, but I was all sweating and breathing hard going back up the stairs in a down coat, the heavy bag and a cane. The store was CVS and I took a look at Valentine's 50% off chocolate but didn't buy any. I should have bought some Lindt. I thought everything was very high-priced to begin with.

We expect rain overnight. Snow on Thursday.


----------



## Andra

Morning. 5 degrees here with the sun peeking over the houses. We still have power for the moment, but internet is being somewhat flaky. We are collecting strays - out house sitter got kicked out of her hotel after they lost power, so she stayed with us last night. One of DH's co-workers has been without power since yesterday. DH told him they could come over here. We may have to do some bed shuffling if too many more people come over. It's also weird wearing a mask in my own house, but I've been too careful for too long to slip up now.
It seems like the natural gas is flowing better at the stove this morning.
Texas is a mess. There are even places with no water since the generators at the water treatment plants are out. We have filled lots of containers of water just in case. I really don't want to whine - so many people are in worse shape than we are - but I am tired of this weather. Texas is colder than Alaska right now.

mlewis - I usually go to one of the stores the day after Valentine's Day to get a box of chocolate. That didn't happen this year. My flowers from DH are somewhere in Austin (maybe). I don't know if they will actually get here. And since it's tulips and iris, I doubt it will be in decent shape if it does arrive. He gets brownie points for being thoughtful though 

Keep your devices charged. Stay warm. Stay safe.


----------



## loonlover

Good morning.

-5 here this morning with sunshine and warming up to 23. A low of 12 forecast for tonight. Snow starting again around 11 PM and then falling for the next 24-30 hours with a predicted accumulation of 8-12 inches. But, we'll be back to the 50s this weekend.

II called in to say he would not be able to make it to work last night and will do the same tonight. His doctor's office was closed yesterday so his check-up will be rescheduled at some point. I had a CT scan scheduled for today. They called to see if I planned on keeping the appointment and I said no. The scheduling people didn't come in so I wasn't able to reschedule yet. Nothing we can't delay until the weather improves.

Our plans for the day are to just stay warm and dry. So far we're luckier than so many.

Stay safe, everyone.


----------



## crebel

Good morning. Ditto on LL's comment that we are luckier than many in this continuing, almost nationwide deep freeze. We generally have a few days like this most years, but never this sustained. At least here in the Midwest, our houses are built with the kind of insulation, have the furnaces, etc. to stand up to this kind of cold. I am more worried about areas that have never experienced this type of weather don't have alternate sources of heat if power goes out, or even the equipment to make roads drivable to get someplace else.

I've been trying to get ahold of Atunah down in San Antonio, Texas and have not connected for a couple of days. I have a feeling she may be in an area that has lost power and hope they are doing okay.

We are supposed to be back up to more normal "30's" temperatures by this weekend. Idiots here are likely to start wearing shorts and flip-flops with a 60 degree turnaround.

Stay safe. Stay warm. Be well.


----------



## crebel

Just got a text from Atunah and thought you'd like to hear. She says they are frozen solid with snow cover and has probably lost all of her fruit trees. They were on rolling blackouts giving them 5 minutes of power every hour. Now they haven't had power since yesterday morning and not likely to return before Thursday at the earliest. The temperature inside her house is down to 46 and they are without running water because the lines work on an electric pump. They haven't had any pipes burst, but says lots of people have. She's wearing so many layers of clothes to stay warm, she said she looks like the Hulk.

Ugh, that sounds so terrible. Wish I could do anything for them.


----------



## Andra

crebel, thanks for the update on Atunah.


----------



## telracs

bizarrely, it's very warm here today, and i'm trying to talk myself into taking a walk. 

NYC is in a better position for dealing with cold weather because all our power lines are underground, so cold doesn't hamper that.


----------



## Andra

The power lines are buried in my neighborhood but the transmission lines are not. At least there are not a lot of trees along the transmission lines. In the older parts of the city the electric lines have to compete with the trees. We just don't know how to deal with cold.


----------



## mlewis78

I was sitting on the edge of my bed and checked emails and looked at facebook for a long time before I realized it was 52 here. I knew the sun was out, even though I keep a blackout shade on my bedroom window (door is always open though). Then I got up and used the exercise bike, so I didn't go outside. Now it's 34 F and that will be the high tomorrow (low 23).


----------



## crebel

Good morning. Forecasters are calling today's weather here "not as cold" instead of "warmer" as the sub-zero temperatures are in single digits and supposedly by afternoon we will make it up to the balmy low teens. Get ready for the flooding stories everywhere when it does warm up enough for all this crud to start melting. If it's not one thing, it's another these days. I guess that's not a very positive attitude. Sigh.

Andra, bless you and your DH for opening your home to friends without power in the on-going pandemic. In normal times that would be a no-brainer decision, but certainly carries more personal risk now. True friendship and selflessness.

Everyone stay safe. Be well.


----------



## Andra

Good morning. It's a balmy 31 degrees here this morning. It finally "warmed" up enough that we have cold water running at the kitchen sink again. For the time being I will wash dishes by hand instead of using the dishwasher. We also did laundry before this mess all started so we can leave that until things straighten up.
I suspect if the roads near my house were in better shape we'd have more guests. But it's hard to get across Austin without driving elevated roadways - and a lot of them are closed or just plain dangerous. This part of Texas keeps some de-icing stuff on hand, but have this kind of wet and cold for over a week is not normal, so those supplies are also gone.
I decided to stop hoarding my firewood yesterday. So we had a small fire from about 2pm onward. It was really nice. I kept it small to conserve wood. My big rack in the back yard is against the fence at the far side and is covered in snow. So I am a little limited to how much I can burn without having to deal with snow.
Thd kind of neat thing I've noticed is that folks are looking out for each other. On Next Door people are planning tree-cutting and hauling once it's safe. People are opening their homes and offering a place to get warm, charge electronics, shower, etc. We are not doing that since we already have guests and we are both still working. And I am still trying to be careful because of the covid.

Stay warm. Stay safe.


----------



## loonlover

Good morning.

It was 15 degrees a little before 7 AM and a high of 22 is expected. Snow is falling and may fall until early tomorrow morning. 4-8 more inches are forecast. We figure about 8 inches fell here from the previous storm.

After posting yesterday morning I did discover frozen pipes at the kitchen sink. II aimed one of the space heaters under the sink and they thawed fairly quickly. We remembered to leave the doors under the sink open last night. We used to do that at least once every winter, but we hadn't had temps this cold or even single digit lows for several years. Also, the fan on the furnace quit working. We are in the queue for a repairman, but no telling how long it will take, between hazardous driving conditions and, I'm sure, a high demand for service. We have 2 space heaters and, while being cautious with them, we are able to continue to do a little more than exist, huddled under the covers.

I talked to our son in Texas around noon yesterday. At that time he had been without power for around 20 hours. I doubt that his circumstances have changed much since then. He said he was really, really cold. He and his dog were spending most of their time huddled under the covers.

The cat decided she was going to lie in my lap no matter what so she is helping me type this. I think I corrected all the typos she inserted.

We're trying to keep a positive attitude, but it ain't always easy.

Stay safe, stay warm.


----------



## mlewis78

Andra and Loonlover, thinking of you and others in the deep south. Been watching about Texas on the news.


----------



## loonlover

Good morning.

Our son posted on Facebook yesterday that his power came back on, but they do have a boil order in place. Still so disheartening to hear about all the places that don't have power. I see our son in New York is now getting the snow, but like Telracs says, power outages are not nearly as much of an issue there.

We received an additional 10 or so inches of snow yesterday. I haven't heard a car go by this morning. But we might warm up almost above freezing today with the possibility of sunshine. Tomorrow we will definitely be above freezing and have sunny skies so the thawing can begin, and, hopefully furnace repairmen can start on their backlog. We're figuring it will be next week before we see one, though.

Nothing else to report.

Stay safe. Look out for one another as best you can.


----------



## Andra

Good morning. 25 at my house with more snow predicted. It's like I am in a nightmare. It just won't stop. How do people up north deal with snow all the time??
At the moment we still have electricity, natural gas, and water - oh and internet and cell service. So I am grateful. Tomorrow the forecast claims above freezing with sunshine. I'll believe it when I see it.
Take care.


----------



## telracs

i think it snowed last night (there is snow on the fire escape.....)

baklava?


----------



## crebel

Good afternoon. Some good news today, Atunah has power and water again as of an hour ago (under a boil order, but still ...). It also sounds like growing up in Bavaria held her in good stead for knowing how to deal with it better than many.

Andra, we deal with it because we know it's coming most every year and our houses are built to withstand it (like insulated pipes). It doesn't mean it isn't crappy every year, though! Downed power lines because of ice or big summer rain/wind storms are generally the only times we lose power. If they'd get everything underground, we'd have less trouble! 

Clearing snow from sidewalks, driveways, etc. is the constant slog. Most everyone has multiple big snow shovels, ice melt, snowblowers, blades on their trucks or tractors, roof rakes, snow tires on their vehicles, back-up generators, kerosene heaters, camping lanterns and stoves or gas grills, ample accessible wood supplies for wood-burning fireplaces, etc., and of course even the smallest towns have pre-treat and road clearing equipment for highways and streets. I can understand why Texas and other southern states are not as prepared for weather (but the power grid really should be) that happens only once a decade or less often.

We are supposed to reach temperatures in the 40s by next week, but another few inches of snow are expected on Sunday.

Everyone stay safe and warm. Be well.


----------



## loonlover

Good morning.

Crebel, thanks for posting about Atunah. And you are correct about states which get snow every year know how to be prepared. I remember the small towns I grew up in in Kansas all had some snow removal equipment and they started removing snow from the streets almost as soon as it started snowing. Arkansas' highway department has become more proactive in the years we've lived here, but the combination of the volume of snow and the extremely cold temps made it difficult to get a head start this time around.

We should start seeing more thawing today as it is sunny and is supposed to get a little above freezing. II plans on shoveling in front of his car so he can get it out today. Our water department staff also serve as road crews in our community and they have been out salting and scraping our street. 

We're still hanging in there and know we are luckier than so many people here in Arkansas, let alone those in Texas. I can't imagine how depleted some of the stores around the area are. Seeing pictures of the semis lined up along I-40 between Little Rock and Memphis makes me think it will take a bit before deliveries resume to points both east and west.

Thinking of all those just trying to stay safe.


----------



## Andra

Happy Friday! We have reached 35 degrees and it is very sunny. It sounds like it is raining at times with all the ice melting. We are supposed to freeze again tonight and then warm up over the weekend.
We typically have a day or two of ice - occasionally snow. And sometimes we stay below freezing for a few days. But I really don't remember any other time that we had this much wet along with this much cold. If this is going to be a new thing Texas needs to figure out how to deal with it better.
It sounds like most of the city and surrounding areas have power again. But most folks in Austin proper have no water. So we are not out of the woods yet.
We did pretty well stocking up ahead of time. And we have been eating from what was in the freezer. I should have gotten one more carton of eggs because we may run out before we can get to a store. It is also possible that the stores will be out of things. Apparently delivery trucks don't like this kind of weather in Texas either. Who can blame them?
I am glad to hear that everybody is mostly OK. Hang in there.
Stay warm. Stay safe.


----------



## spotsmom

Snow showers here today in Central Oregon where we've received over a foot of snow in the past week. Our ski resorts are happy, but the snowplow people not so much! Hopefully things will clear out this weekend.

I'm still in the midst of making appointments for people to get their taxes done for free through the AARP Program so that takes quite a lot of my day. 

Hope you all stay warm and dry and healthy!


----------



## The Hooded Claw

Good not-morning! Here in Oklahoma, I have survived the big freeze with only trivial problems compared to what many are going through. We are predicted to get above freezing Saturday for the first time in two weeks, and today I didn’t use my space heater for the first time in about a week. Wednesday night I had quite a scare when the high-rise I live in told us that they expected to lose water service that night and that the heat would shut down when the water shut down. It ended up that we lost water for about an hour before it was restored and there were no real consequences. Water pressure has been very low for several days but is better today. We had the second lowest temperature ever recorded here on Wednesday, -14 F. But all the real badness passed me by, thank goodness. My only hazard has been boredom. I haven’t been outside our building in over ten days, and only ventured out of my apartment twice to visit the tiny convenience store in the building. Sending positive vibes to all the people who had it worse than I did! In what may be really good news, I will become eligible to get vaccinated starting Monday. But there is a lot of coverage of how vaccine deliveries were disrupted by the weather so it may be an even bigger challenge to get vaccinated than I expected. Everybody stay warm!


----------



## mlewis78

We had two days of wintry mix, although the news was saying snow even during it. I stayed in. Late Friday night I took recycling downstairs and opened the front door to see what it was like. There was no more snow on the sides of the streets than there was before the 2-day "snow." Probably slippery though. It's cold enough for the mix to be frozen on the ground. I need to get some groceries today, but I'll see. I could get by eating more eggs, bread and milk, but I want something else. I should appreciate that I have running water, gas and electricity, and . . . oh, heat.


----------



## Annalog

Good morning from southern Arizona. I have recently been occupied with family issues that are minor compared to what everyone else has been and is dealing with. Hoping everyone is able to get what they need to stay safe, warm, and healthy. Best wishes!


----------



## loonlover

Good morning.

Google shows a temp of 14 this morning, but everyone else is showing it is in the single digits again. Highs today will be in the 40s, though, so hopefully a lot of melting will occur today. II shoveled the end of the driveway yesterday and was able to get the car out. Shouldn't have any trouble getting to work today at 3, but he'll have to watch for refreezing on his way home. Lows after tonight will mostly be around the freezing mark or a little higher.

I'll try to keep myself busy with housework this afternoon. That will also help keep me warm. Also need to make bread today. We haven't heard anything from the heat and air people, but I'm not sure how many service calls they would have been able to make during the first 3 days after I called them. We're managing with the space heaters and with the temperatures rising it shouldn't be quite so bad from now until they get to us. Just hope parts or brand new furnace will be available.

Hope conditions are improving for all. Stay safe.


----------



## Andra

Good morning. We had a freeze again last night, but it's sunny and should get in the 40s today. I am planning to get the flat shovel out of the shed in the backyard and try to clear the snow from the driveway and sidewalks. Next year I am buying a snow shovel to keep in the garage - then I should not need it!
We have been opening curtains where the sun is shining to help the heaters. I am glad ours are natural gas instead of all electric.
Glad to hear everyone is managing ok.
Stay warm. Stay safe.


----------



## Atunah

Thanks crebel for posting. Thawing out slowly here. Fellow Texans, I hope you all came out of this ok.
I was in a daze this morning going outside. In my cul de sac and street it was like "The day after".
We got lucky as far as I can tell with plumbing indoor. We do have a leak outside we don't know where yet. But we were able to close a valve that stopped the water hemorrhage for now. Its a separate line in the garden we don't really know where it originates from. We didn't put that in. No plumbers are not available right now anyway. We are ok for now on that score though.
I will not complain right now as I know how horrible others have been hit. From fires, to freezing to death to piles flooding houses and apartments.

I am worried though about the electric bill. We are being told that next bill might have to be spread out over 10 years. Our electric company is saying that. So I try not to worry about this part, but I its hard. I am a worry wart.

I am having some darn wine right now. Day drinking. By golly I need it right now. I can't load the smilies so just picture a open mouth one and a confused one.
I have been drinking gallons of coffee and tea since our power came back. We were out not as long as others, but still about 2 days. And then it wasn't consistent on after. 4 on, 4 off or so. Before they totally cut it we had 1 to 5 minutes of heat for 1-2 hours of off. Useless really. The lowest temp I saw inside my bedroom was 42 degrees. In the morning after the first night of no power. During which we went down to I think 8 degrees. But we are mostly healthy and no kids, elderly or pets in the house. So I consider us lucky on that score. I am horrified at the stories I am reading and all that is still coming out in the days to come.

This didn't need to happen. People didn't have to freeze to death in their homes and cars.

I'll go back in the thread now to read how you all fared in this mess.
We just got internet back today after its been out since Sunday and I am no good typing on my phone really. I ran out of my phone GB alotment, its not unlimited.

Husband found some charcoal somewhere and some steaks so we will be grilling out. We have been inside for almost a week, I stuffed towels and plastic in windows and doors so it felt weird. I haven't seen this much snow in a very long time. Twice we had snow. how quick we forget. I got spoiled.


----------



## telracs

i'm in hermit/vampire mode. i've been working overnight the past few nights and sleeping during the day. i haven't left the apartment, and have no clue what the weather is actually like.


----------



## crebel

Good morning. It is fantastic to read everyone is recovering pretty well from weather woes (including LL's post in the Happy Thoughts thread)! Hearing from Atunah directly instead of me passing information along is SO much better.

We will get another 2-3 inches of snow this morning, but it will get slushy quickly as temperatures will climb into the 40s this afternoon. Hopefully the foot of snow still on the ground underneath the new snow will melt a little more slowly to avert flooding. 

Nothing else interesting or different here. Everyone stay safe and warm. Be well.


----------



## loonlover

Good morning.

So good to hear from you, Atunah.

Our son in Arlington wasn't without power as long as Atunah was, and apparently their water issues are improving.

II was relieved to get home last night. There was still some icy spots on the rural road leading to our community. He left as soon as his relief got there last night. We're to have some rain and a high around 50 today with the temp being right around freezing for his drive home in the morning. Things should be much improved long before then.

Finding all the burst water lines is now the priority. With businesses closed no telling how many will find damage when they reopen. 

Good to hear that things are improving. Hopefully that continues for all.


----------



## Andra

Hi! It is sunny and 70 and I am running around in shorts!
My Valentine's Day flowers arrived yesterday. They are iris and tulips and even though you can tell that they froze, it looks like most of them will open.
We got DH's truck started this morning and went on a grocery hunt. I did pretty good ahead of the storm, but we are almost out of eggs. I found some in the 4th store we tried. I pretty much managed to finish my list.
DH got the chain saw running today and we at least cleared the limbs hanging down on the sidewalk. I have to call our regular tree trimmers tomorrow to see when they can come out and fix the high stuff.
Stay safe.


----------



## telracs

i decided to take the day off from work today and veg out. then i felt like pasta, and the weather seemed okay, so i ordered penne with garlic/oil sauce and grilled chicken and an order of garlic bread and then i saw they had chicken rice soup, so i got that also. took a nice walk around and picked up the order. soup was really yummy, but they didn't give me any parmesan cheese to go on the pasta, so that wasn't as great as i wanted. 

tomorrow i'm going to meet my sister who has an appointment in my area, then hoping on the subway and heading to to Katz's deli and hopefully trader joes.


----------



## loonlover

Good morning.

A high in the upper 50s today with lots of sunshine will be turning the yard a little soupy. I can live with that.

Been meaning to mention I saw robins on the bird feeders the past 2-3 days. I had never seen them eat from the feeders before. Didn't expect them to be worse bullies than the mockingbirds that also showed up over the weekend. I've seen the mockingbirds eat from them before, but I guess robins weren't in the area when we've had lingering snow before. In the past I had seen bluebirds check out the feeders but never linger to actually eat. Not the case this winter. I counted 9 of them out there at one time last night. While the snow was on the ground we put seeds out on the cover for the fire pit for better access for the sparrows and juncos. All of the birds seemed to enjoy the easy access. There were usually too many of each species for me to count. 

II sleeping today as he works again tonight. He said the parking lot was a sheet of ice, but the roads are clear. I could use a few groceries, but not sure how well supplied the stores are so decided to give them a little more time to restock.

Hope things are improving for everyone. Stay safe.


----------



## telracs

our weather (and a tummy ache) are keeping me from going out today. and more snow in the forecast for tomorrow, so i think i'm staying in until wednesday.


----------



## mlewis78

Telracs, hope you feel better. I'm thinking about going out in a few minutes to buy a few things including TP. It rained all afternoon. I couldn't sleep after I went to bed at 5am, so I slept in. I often have very crazy dreams in the afternoon and then I just want to go back to sleep (and do). I did get out Saturday and Sunday -- once to go to Whole Foods and Sunday was to buy soda. I read posts here last night and thought about how my life lately has been so limited that I'm saying the same things about "going to the store" or not going. Hope you can bear with me.

I am planning to get back to swimming next week as the freeze on my health club membership ends. I won't get there as much. We have to sign up in advance for a lane. I looked at the sign-ups last night and saw that it's hard to get a lane one-two days in advance. I am going back on there to sign up for a lane for next Monday late afternoon. Also, they close two hours earlier than they did in normal times. 30 min. maximum time for the swim now. I also noticed that it is easier to reserve one of the alcoves, which are not full lanes. The shallow alcove and the deep one.

I don't expect to get results right away, but I am hoping to get my knee working better and w/o pain with swimming. I think it's even better than other physical therapy, but if it doesn't work, I might do PT. I've had the knee arthritis for many years and the swimming kept me pain free.

Hope everyone is well.


----------



## Andra

Good morning. It's 62 and sunny here. Our high is supposed to be 78 today. Just last week it was literally freezing here - talk about whiplash!
I am still on the hunt for bacon. Sprouts has some at the butcher c ounter that DH likes when he runs out of the Hamilton meat market bacon, but their counter has been empty the last two times I've gone in the store. I may try again at lunchtime today. It's worth the extra effort to not have him complaining first thing in the morning.
I think we are all stuck in ruts mlewis. Maybe that will get better as the year progresses.
I have to go up to the office tomorrow and Thursday. I am trying to determine if the office is still under a boil water notice. I think I'll take water and ice just in case.
Take care.


----------



## telracs

feeling better, thanks.

i worked last night/this morning and got into bed around 5:45. next thing i knew, it was 3 PM! took a while to fully wake up, as i suffering from that "overslept" feeling. finally got dressed, took a walk around the block then hit the pizza shop for a chicken roll and soda.
i'm trying to come up with a schedule, and be consistent throughout the week. i am thinking of pretending that i have to commute to work, so that i'll go out for a walk before and after my day, and try and stay up after work so i can do laundry early in the day.
i'm plotting a brisket run to the greek restaurant tomorrow and hopefully outback later in the week.


----------



## loonlover

Good morning.

Our high yesterday was 76, but we'll only make it to 64 today. Hard to believe the turn around from last week.

I had a CT scan on my shoulders yesterday. Have no idea how long before I hear from the doctor about what comes next.

Grocery pickup from Walmart this morning, but not from my usual store. Not sure why/how it changed locations on me. I'm sure it was something I did, but was surprised when II said the email he received said Benton instead of Bryant where we normally go. After picking up those groceries we'll make a stop at one of the regional chains to see if we can find some produce and maybe some eggs. Then an early afternoon appointment at the podiatrist.

A little busier this week, but probably good for us after so much time staying in last week. 

Hope the week is going well for all. Stay safe.


----------



## Andra

Well it's still morning here, so Good Morning! It was 62 when I got up and we are up to 72. I had to go to office today and tomorrow for a meeting and to work on inventory.
I forgot how to get up early enough to make the drive across town.
Nothing else going on here.
Stay safe.


----------



## telracs

well, it's MY morning, so......
eating breakfast, watching GGG, then i'm going to order dinner and hit the drug store before work tonight.
it's in the 50's today, but seems to be going into the 40s for the rest of the week and rain all weekend.


----------



## The Hooded Claw

It is after Midnight, so Good Morning!

I got my Covid shot (first dose) today. I drove 75 miles to get it, but I only just became eligible Monday, so I was glad to grab whatever opportunity there was. I drove down the night before and visited a wildlife refuge nearby and slept in a hotel. If I had waited a couple of more days it would’ve been exactly one year since I slept on a bed other than my bed at home! firet time that has happened since I was a small child, I think.

‘’They were running about an hour late giving the shots, and it took an hour for the whole process, including waiting fifteen minutes in case I had a reaction. In a former Dillards department store in a mall, it has been much more than a year since I had been in a mall, too! I had thought about going back to the wildlife refuge after the shot, but just drove home in case I started feeling bad. my arm is tender, and I am a bitfatigued, but that may have been travel and excitement rather than the vaccine.

I hope everyone continues to recover from the great blizzard of ‘21....


----------



## loonlover

Good morning.

Yesterday was another day with a high in the 70s. Today's high will be around 55 with rain moving in this evening. There is a possibility of rain for the next 6 days. 

Yesterday was a busy, successful day. After grocery pickup at Walmart, we stopped at a store we can get into and out of quickly for produce. Successful in picking up most of the items we wanted including a couple that Walmart did not have. There were still some areas of fairly empty shelves, however. Had time after that for lunch before the appointment with the podiatrist.

Then, we left the house for a third time (can't remember the last time we went somewhere 3 times in one day) to go get our first dose of vaccine. Eligibility was expanded on Tuesday to include those between 65 and 69. I was amazed when I was able to get appointments for yesterday for both of us after I saw that announcement. We went to one of the hospitals in Little Rock and, even though we arrived early, did not have any wait time. They also scheduled the appointment for the second dose before we left. We waited 30 minutes per the advice from my allergist. Sore arms appear to be the only side effect we have really noticed. 

Hope access to the vaccine for all becomes ever more prevalent.

Stay safe.


----------



## crebel

Good morning. Mild weather in the 40s continues here with slow (YAY-flooding less likely) melting and some concern early each day about overnight refreezing.

I had another follow-up with the orthopedic doctor on Monday. He is pleased with the progress and believes residual problems are due to soft-tissue injury which takes longer to heal. The x-rays show the bones are completely healed and minimal to no arthritis in my hand and wrist joints. My final appointment with him is scheduled for the end of May.

It is exciting to me every time I hear someone is getting vaccinated so today's congratulations go to Claw, LL, and II. Happy dance!

Stay safe. Be well.


----------



## Andra

Good morning. We have had another (mild) front blow through. It was 58 when I got up and we are down to 56. There is rain in the forecast for the next 5-6 days.
I'm so excited that folks are getting their shots!! Yay!! My MIL said that the second one was worse than the first. She had some fever etc but it was only a day and then she was fine.
I am going to try a small load of laundry today and also see if the dishwasher feels like behaving. Those are the last things we need to check after the freeze.
I didn't sleep well last night - and now I have definite proof that poor sleep affects my resting heart rate - not to mention my mood (but I already knew that one). So hopefully I get a better sleep tonight.
Take care. Stay safe.


----------



## telracs

Andra, i wish i could pass you some of my deep, long sleep..... 
i really planned on getting up around 1 PM today and going out for a bit, but i didn't set my alarm and didn't wake up until 4 PM and now i don't feel like getting dressed in my outside clothes. looks like tomorrow will be in the 40s, then we have rain all weekend, so i will definitely try and go out tomorrow and get salad stuff and chicken for the weekend. 
trying to decide if i want to do a BWW run on Tuesday or wait and do an outback run next thursday.


----------



## mlewis78

_[I wrote this Wednesday night and just realized I didn't post it.]_ It got up to 54 this afternoon (should have gone out then), as Telracs mentioned. I went out this evening when it was 48 and the southerly breeze was pretty brisk and I only wore long sleeves, down vest and two masks. I went to Target for Listerine, yogurt and snack crackers and a tube of hair styling gel. It was heavier than I'd planned and my knee hurt on the way home, but I made it. My walking gait looks rather sad too when I'm out. I think it's not so bad when I'm at home. The Listerine bottle was 1.5 liters, so almost as bad as a large bottle (2 liters) of diet pepsi.

Hope everyone stays well.


----------



## mlewis78

Now for today's post: stayed in after sleeping from 9-5. This was the second day this week when I couldn't fall asleep until about 9am. My phone woke me up at 10. It was a CVS robo-call asking if I wanted to renew a prescription. I misunderstood and pressed 2 which they said meant don't renew, so I called tonight and talked to a person to change that. Later I got a text from CVS saying another prescription was ready. I don't know why they didn't text both of those. I used to turn off the ringer to sleep, but when there is a delivery for me, it rings up to my phone and I don't want to miss anything. When I did turn it off, I'd often forget to turn it back on later.

I used the exercise bike and later played my flute.


----------



## loonlover

Good morning.

Rain, rain, and more rain in our forecast for three out of the next four days. The front yard is a pond. At least an inch had been forecast for the overnight hours and I'm guessing more than an inch fell. There was quite a bit of thunder during the night also.

Eye appointment for me this morning and probably a trip to Trader Joe's. I don't think I will need a prescription change, but I need to do something regarding sunglasses. The clip on pair for the frames I am wearing broke and I'm not sure it is worth buying another one of those. So thinking I'll be buying a pair of prescription sunglasses again.

Not much else on the agenda.

Hope your day goes well and you are able to do something for yourself over the weekend. Stay safe.


----------



## Andra

Happy Friday!! It's dreary and overcast at 46 here right now. But I am working from home today, so I don't have to go out in it  And when I got home yesterday I refilled the inside wood rack so I can take my laptop downstairs and sit in front of a fire. Mind you - two days ago it was hot and I was wearing shorts. This is that time of year where you can use and entire wardrobe in a single day.
Those of you in NY - be really careful around people. I am reading bad things about the new covid varient out there.
Telracs - thanks for the offer. I slept much better last night.
I have to take my mom to a dr appointment on Monday. DH and Ginger are staying home and my car is still in the barn, so I'm going to rent a vehicle to get down there and leave DH's truck in case he needs it. I am procrastinating because I hate dealing with rental car places. At least I have a truly valid driver's license now.
Stay safe.


----------



## Annalog

Good morning from southern Arizona.

I am glad to hear that everyone seems to be doing ok. 

I also happy to hear that others are getting their vaccinations! DH and I will be driving to our daughter's house early tomorrow morning and getting our second shot late tomorrow afternoon. We will spend the night there and if our reactions are ok, head back early Sunday morning. If DH is ok but I am having slight fever/chills, we will probably still drive home in the morning. Otherwise, we will spend a second day and drive back Monday. We will set up the food and water for the cats so that they will be good for us to be gone for three days. Either way, Dusty will cry at us and let us know how he feels about us being gone. Sylvester will just stare at us with disapproval.

My sister in Tucson and her husband got their first shots on Tuesday. My two younger sisters are still waiting and not yet eligible where they are. My youngest sister is a grade school principal in California. She has health conditions that put her at risk but, due to her age and that California hasn't prioritized school staff but has planned reopening schools at the beginning of April, I am concerned that she won't get her first shot at least two weeks prior to school reopening for in person classes. My other sister recently retired and her husband is also retired so they are able to more easily control their exposure.

DH finally has his truck back from the dealer. The intermittent electrical problem was apparently due to the starter but it took them a few more days after replacing it to be certain. The truck was there nearly three weeks.

DH had his follow-up doctor visit on Monday. All his blood and urine test results were good. His blood pressure is still a bit elevated so the doctor started him on one of the meds that I am taking. Home BP checks are showing that the med is working great for him. However, when I checked mine as well, it is a bit higher than I would like. I believe that this is due to lack of exercise and stress eating while sewing. After losing the most recent couple pounds, my BP dropped a bit. I have signed up for a 5 mile trail race in early April. I will start run/walk training Monday or Tuesday. That, and another family issue that should improve in the next couple weeks, should get my BP back to normal without restarting that third BP med that I stopped a year ago.

I hope your day is wonderful. Stay safe and healthy. Be excellent to each other and also to yourself.


----------



## crebel

Good morning. Nothing new or exciting to report here.

I did text with Atunah last night. They are no longer under a boil order for water and she has received a grocery store delivery in their part of San Antonio.

LL, I have been really, really happy with polarized sunglasses that fit over my prescription glasses. Not clip-ons, a second pair of glasses that fit completely over the regular glasses. They are MUCH less expensive than another pair of prescription sunglasses and not as easy to lose as clip-ons or the magnetized kind. I can get them at the ophthalmologist's office, but they are also at WalMart, Walgreens, and on Amazon. They are called Fit Overs (I still can't figure out how to make an Amazon link, sorry). Since my eyes are particularly sensitive to light, I appreciate the extra coverage on the side. You might want to check them out. 

Everyone stay safe. Be well.


----------



## telracs

Andra, glad you slept better.....
i about to get dressed and do a grocery run. hoping to get a couple of salad kits for the weekend, and if i'm lucky, they'll have fried chicken. or maybe rotisserie chicken, but i'm more in a fried chicken mood.
am still thinking of BWW for BOGO Tuesday, but it seems that is going to be the coldest day next week. decisions, decisions....


----------



## telracs

* _wanders back in from grocery store and puts out jack daniel's sliced brisket, fried chicken, mashed potatoes and miso crunch salad and raspberry lemonade *_


----------



## loonlover

Good morning.

Foggy here at 45 with rain possible today, tonight, and tomorrow. Close to another couple of inches on top of the 1 1/2 inches received Thursday night. We may yet need a row boat.

Crebel, thanks for the tip about the Fit Over sunglasses. I'll have a pair here Monday.

II works the next 3 nights, then 4 nights off, then a repeat. 

The governor has lifted most of the emergency Covid restrictions; they will become guidelines now for stores, restaurants, etc. The arena says they can't do anything unless enough venues open to make a tour profitable for the artist so don't imagine shows will start up any time soon. The mask mandate is still in place, at least through March 31. If case and hospitalization numbers are low enough at that time, it will be lifted. Not sure that will be wise. Also unsure we would stop wearing them that quickly even though we will have had both doses of the vaccine.

Mystic is insisting on helping me type this so if there are errors, I'll blame her today.

Have a good day. Stay safe.


----------



## crebel

Good morning! LL, I'm glad you liked the Fit Over sunglasses tip. I'm really picky about sunglasses protection and I think they're wonderful. I hope you think so too.

Our weather remains mild and sunny. Snow continues to melt at a reasonable rate. I'd rather have more snow than the amount of rain some of you have been receiving.

I got out of the house yesterday! Will post my fun in the Happy thread. We have no particular plans for the rest of the weekend other than rounds of our on-going cribbage play. DH is consistently winning 2/3 rounds and I fear catching up is getting beyond my reach before MIL returns from Florida and we start new scores with 3-person play every week.

Everyone be well. Stay safe.


----------



## telracs

intermittent rain today and my body decided it didn't want to move from bed. technically, i don't need to work tonight, as i've already hit my 40 hours this week, but i'll check later if there's stuff, because money is a good thing.


----------



## mlewis78

Couldn’t sleep, so I got up and discovered that my wall clock stopped. I put a new battery in. I wrote my rent check. Going to read some. 5:25 AM now. Didn’t go outside or even downstairs on Saturday. More rain expected today but not yet and not all day.

Hope you are all well.


----------



## Annalog

Good morning from southern Arizona. 17 hours past second vaccine dose, DH and I are doing great. We have the standard sore muscles and joints, mild headaches, minor fatigue, and tender lymph nodes. Enough to know that our immune systems are doing their jobs but not enough to even considering taking acetaminophen. At our age, that is perfect!

As soon as DH finishes the plumbing repairs on our daughter's backyard watering system, we will head home.

I hope your day is wonderful. Stay safe and healthy. Be excellent to each other and also to yourself.


----------



## telracs

our new apartment management has this new system.... at the end of every month they slip a pay envelope/receipt thing under our apartment door, so i don't write my check until they do that. so i have go out today and mail the check and i also want to pick up a couple of things at the drug store to get some swag points...


----------



## mlewis78

telracs said:


> our new apartment management has this new system.... at the end of every month they slip a pay envelope/receipt thing under our apartment door, so i don't write my check until they do that. so i have go out today and mail the check and i also want to pick up a couple of things at the drug store to get some swag points...


Our super puts the rent bill under the door. Since April, they have enclosed a note saying it will be due on the 15th instead of the 1st due to Covid. Got the new one Friday and the note says due on the 8th and that this will be the last note and it will be due on the 1st of April. They have also asked us not to mail it but to give it to the super, who lives next door. At first they said we could either mail it or give to super and then asked us to give to super and don't mail it.


----------



## telracs

mlewis78 said:


> Our super puts the rent bill under the door. Since April, they have enclosed a note saying it will be due on the 15th instead of the 1st due to Covid. Got the new one Friday and the note says due on the 8th and that this will be the last note and it will be due on the 1st of April. They have also asked us not to mail it but to give it to the super, who lives next door. At first they said we could either mail it or give to super and then asked us to give to super and don't mail it.


We no longer have a super living in the building, so we have no choice but to mail it. what's confusing me is that they're claiming i owe them a month. i can't get my bank to let me set up an online account, so i have no way to check if/when they cashed my last check.


----------



## loonlover

Good morning.

44 degrees heading to 53 with cloudy skies for most of the day. Thunderstorms rumbled through yesterday evening dropping another 1/2 inch of rain on top of the 1/2 inch received earlier in the day. The ground is so saturated there are still some sizable puddles in the yard. At least it isn't snow again.

Going to try to sort through some things in the kitchen today while II sleeps. He said this morning he is glad he doesn't have to work 5 days a week. He is feeling tired after two in a row with one more to go before he does have 5 days off. I'll do my best to keep him busy for part of those days. 

Restaurants here can now function at 100% capacity. The news states some immediately went to that, but a lot of them are still following what became guidelines instead of a mandate. Either way, we think we will wait a little longer before we eat in. Masks are still required at least through March 31. 

Hope your week is off to a good start. Stay safe.


----------



## Jane917

Analog, thanks for reporting back about your reaction to your vaccine. We will be getting our second in 2 weeks, and I have to admit, I am nervous of the reaction, even though I have never reacted to any vaccine before. We will just take it as it comes and be very relieved when it is over. Our children and spouses are medical providers and are already vaccinated, so it will finally give us a chance to visit together. 

The good news is that the sun is shining in the PNW. Yesterday it was almost 50 degrees! That got everyone outside for yard cleanup. We blew off the patio and trimmed the roses. We put some dead potted plants in the waste bin, which will be collected tomorrow. The grass needs some tending too since year old puppy has decided digging is fun, so we spread some soil with seeds. I am sure she will find some new places to enjoy digging. Aaarrgh!

Weather prediction today is for 56 degrees and sunny skies. We have not seen this in months, though our weather has been much more mild than other parts of the country. I am expecting DH will want to go down to the marina today and visit the hotdog truck! 

Hope all are well! It is surprising what a bit of sunshine will do for my soul! Being born and raised in southern California, I guess I am just not ever going to be acclimated to clouds and rain in the winter, though I sure do enjoy our clear skies when it is sunny. Jane


----------



## telracs

weird dreams are weird enough, but dreaming that i've called a friend to discuss them is even weirder.

reading LL's post made me realize that i have little desire to sit in a restaurant and eat. which kind of made me feel bad for the serving staff at restaurants (NY has reopened dine-in at 50 percent, i think). but honestly, the only times in 2018/2019 that i ate out was when i was visiting with friends, so until my friends and i are comfortable being together, i'll just keep doing take out.


----------



## Andra

Happy Monday!
It has been around 53 and wet all day. I am at my mom's and we just got back from her appointment in Victoria. The Equinox that I rented is all-wheel drive, so it was pretty easy to handle in the rain. I head back home tomorrow. I hope my brother gets my car fixed soon - I am ready to have it back.
Take care. Stay safe.


----------



## mlewis78

I was going to return to swimming this week, but the sign-up on the website for reserving a lane is cruel and insane. You have to wait until 48 hours before the time you want. I tried for 3pm on Wednesday. It won't reserve when you go on at 2:59. Then when I went on it at 3, there were no lanes, all taken. It think it's as bad as the vaccine appointment sign-ups. So you would go through this every single time you try for a lane. No, thanks. I just froze my membership for March. But this is going to be going on into more months, unfortunately.

I also tried for 3:30pm Wednesday. Had to wait until 3:30 and the same thing happened. I don't have contact information of other swimmers I knew when I was swimming there, but I am curious about how anyone is handling this other than to wait until they open up to full capacity. It could be several months.

I haven't eaten out either.


----------



## telracs

i had planned on working until 6 am this morning and then staying up a bit and going out and do laundry.
well, listening to the wind howl all night and realizing that our temps would not be going above freezing today, i just going to go to sleep....


----------



## Andra

Happy Texas Independence Day! It is 50 and sunny here. I am getting things packed up to head home. I need to see how late I can return the rental tomorrow - I have to go to the office and I wasn't planning on that when I scheduled the vehicle... But it looks like a nice day for a drive.
Stay safe everybody.


----------



## Annalog

Good morning from southern Arizona.

My advice in reference to COVID-19 vaccinations: Drink plenty of water for the day before, the day of, and the day after your vaccination. Hydration is your friend! When I forgot, the headache would come back and go away when I was hydrated again. Try to give yourself the opportunity to take it easy for the day or two after the vaccination. Your body is busy becoming an antibody factory. That is enough for it to focus on. 😉

My sister in California was able to get her first vaccine! She will have some protection before she needs to be back at school in person. ❤

I have autoimmune issues and DH doesn't. His reactions were limited to muscle aches and getting tired more easily. However, yesterday he was outside digging ditches to put in new water lines for the garden! As I was the first, and oldest, of my sisters to get the vaccine, and as we all have various autoimmune issues, I sent regular detailed updates to them. This is a shorter version. The times are post injection.

22 hours: Arrived home to cold weather. Wore a sweater in the house while attending a 3 hour origami Zoom meeting during which some fatigue set in.

25 hours: Went to bed and fell asleep quickly.

30 hours: Woke up overheated with slight fever. Lymph node under arm swollen and tender on arm that had injection. Got up, cooled off, went back to sleep.

36 hours: Fever gone but headache back. Got up, drank water, went back to sleep.

Monday (injection was Saturday afternoon): Muscle and joint aches not bad. Headache gone. Underarm lymph node sore. Slightly fatigued. Felt good, just no motivation to do anything active. Did some organization in craft room and saw DH digging trenches outside. 😆

This morning: Feel back to normal except for lymph node which is much better than yesterday. I will be driving to town to pick up prescriptions.

I hope your day is wonderful. Stay safe and healthy. Be excellent to each other and also to yourself.


----------



## The Hooded Claw

Good morning! My apartment lets you pay by credit card online for a fee. I have a Citi card that earns “reward points” that about equal the fee, that way I don’t have to worry about passing little slips of paper around, I started it during the first lockdown last year and have found I prefer doing it that way. Nothing really going on here. Sunday I went out and photographed birds at a lake here in one of our city parks, and that has been maximum excitement.


----------



## Andra

Good morning. 39 in Austin, and I saw the sun coming up as I was pulling into the parking lot at the office.
We are probably going to curtail our activity even more in the next few weeks, since Texas is lifting most of its covid restrictions - just in time for Spring Break... I don't have words (that I can write in public). We will continue to wear our masks and stay away from other people.
I really wish Texas lawmakers were not in the spotlight so much. They are making the entire state look bad.
Take care. Stay safe.


----------



## crebel

Good morning. We are going to climb to 60 degrees today! I think I will sit on the deck this afternoon with my Kindle just to breathe in fresh air. The remaining snow should be completely gone today or tomorrow.

Andra, I know just how you feel. Iowa has done the same thing (not that our government did much mitigation the whole time), it's discouraging when progress has been made to risk blowing things up again before enough people get vaccinated. We will also maintain masking, social distancing, and avoiding gatherings for the forseeable future. Sigh ...

Everyone stay safe and be well.


----------



## loonlover

Good morning. 

It will be sunny here today. I will be very glad the sunglasses I purchased are here when we leave the house shortly to drop my car off for an oil change. Never dreamed we'd only have around 10,500 miles on the car after owning it for 22 months.

We will continue to do the same as Andra and Crebel when it comes to mask wearing, social distancing, and restricting contact with other people. Just don't understand why the politicians can't hang onto the restrictions for another couple of months or so. I'm sure when our mask mandate ends at the end of this month, there will be a whole lot more people not wearing masks out and about. 

Not sure what we'll get up to after dropping the car off, but I am sure we can find something to keep ourselves occupied.

Hope your day goes well. Stay safe.


----------



## telracs

it's 50ish here, so i'm going to put on my outside clothes and go for a walk, i don't really NEED anything, and don't really want to spend money, but i am feeling a little cabin fever and just want to walk. i'll take my plastic bag with me in case i do hit the grocery store. or maybe a bakery run.... 

apple turnovers sound good?


----------



## Annalog

Good morning from southern Arizona.

DH and I will continue to do as Andra, Crebel, LL, and others with good sense. I will be sewing some new masks today. I saw a YouTube video by ShannieMakes for Talking Bird Mask with Free PDF Pattern. It looks as if I can modify it very slightly to include the nonwoven layer, nose wire, and adjustable loop style that we prefer. I will post how these turn out.

I hope your day is wonderful. Stay safe and healthy. Be excellent to each other and also to yourself.


----------



## Andra

Good morning. 70 and sunny here right now.
I don't know why it surprised me, but since I work for a state agency and our governor just rescinded all the covid mandates, they are going to be changing things at our office also. sigh...
Take care. Stay safe.


----------



## mlewis78

At 5:00 AM it is 25 degrees F. here in New York. It was 36 when I went out about 8pm to get a few necessities at D'Agostino on 10th Ave. It was a very short walk and didn't seem that cold. I had two masks on and wore the lighter of my two winter coats. I have a thinsulate parka and a down long coat.

Been hearing the wind howling all night.

I must get to bed, but I have on a video that 4k Wanderer made yesterday at Harbourfront in Toronto at sunset that is beautiful.


----------



## loonlover

Good morning.

47 degrees heading to 54 or so. A possibility of a shower or two this morning, then just cloudy skies. Yesterday was really pleasant with a high in the upper 60s.

I went grocery shopping at Kroger yesterday. Decided it was time to do my own shopping as I hadn't gone in the store since sometime in January. Not busy at all. I was a little surprised at how empty the paper goods aisles were. I hadn't seen them that depleted in quite some time. The only thing I really needed that I couldn't get was Worcestershire sauce. Didn't expect to find that slot on the shelf completely empty. I did enjoy wandering about a bit instead of just powering through to get the items on my list. But, I'm not sure I will ever go back to weekly trips. Some of the smaller stores will still get most of my in person visits.

Laundry to be done today. Not sure what else I might tackle. 

Plan something to make the weekend slightly different from all the other days. Stay safe.


----------



## crebel

Good morning. Our weather continues to drop below freezing overnight but reaching 40s/50s during the day with a couple of low 60s thrown in which really does wonders for people's spirits after a long winter. Next week we may get a day in the 70s! I was overly optimistic about snow on the ground disappearing completely this week, but more and more of the yard is visible every day. 

Isn't it weird which grocery items continue to be sparse in different places? Here, Worcestershire sauce is available, but we have gone months without any kind of bullion cubes anywhere. Laundry detergent has always been available (maybe not the size and brand you want, but you haven't had to be without), but bleach and bathroom cleaning products are still scarce and when available, limited to 1 or 2. Only specific chicken pieces - breast and legs, but no thighs or livers. Plain frozen fish filets, but no prepared (like Gortons) frozen fish. The specialty Campbells soups you use in casseroles and not available in generic brands - forget about it. Our paper products no longer seem to be in short supply, but the price increases - HOLY COW. I think we were more spoiled in the beforetimes than we realized.

Vaccine availability is supposed to open for our age group in Iowa next week, so I am more hopeful about being able to get signed up or at least on a waiting list than I have been! 

Everyone stay safe and be well.


----------



## Andra

Happy Friday! It is already 64 and sunny here. Our high should be 78. It is nice to go outside and stand in the sun. But it does make it more interesting to regulate the temperature in the house.
I agree with the prices on paper goods. I think I paid over $12 for a 12-pack of tp. Granted, that was at Target and they tend to run a little high on some things, but over $1 a roll seems crazy.
Bottled water is still in short supply here, but most other items are stocked.
Have a great day.
Stay safe.


----------



## telracs

it's another howling wind day here and temps in the high 30s. i've been a little down the past couple of days and am trying to not get annoyed at work, so i've just been staying in bed. but now i'm going to watch Queen Latifah beat up some people.


----------



## crebel

telracs said:


> it's another howling wind day here and temps in the high 30s. i've been a little down the past couple of days and am trying to not get annoyed at work, so i've just been staying in bed. but now i'm going to watch Queen Latifah beat up some people.


😁


----------



## mlewis78

I had more sleep issues the past two days. I was planning to take my tax documents to the Fedex store to photocopy. Some of them are PDFs I took from my financial services website and put on a thumb drive, and I need to take it to FedEx and have them print them out for me, so I can send all of this to a CPA who has been doing my taxes for a few years. I got up too late to go over there on Friday. I could have rushed, but I had a leisurely meal and then it was about an hour 15 minutes before they were closing. They close two hours earlier on the weekend, so I will do this on Monday.

Although I went to bed very late, I was sleepy only until I went to bed. Ugh. I got up now and then after being awake over an hour and I did not fall asleep until about noon. Woke up at 4 and soon went back to sleep until 6.

It's 30 degrees F. at 11pm. My weather app has sunshine for the next five days. Tuesday week it is forecast to get up to 67. Sunday and Monday, low 40s to 30s and 20s.


----------



## loonlover

Good morning.

Mostly sunny skies in today's forecast with a high of 65.

Yesterday was a lazy day after spending Friday doing housework. Not sure yet what I might tackle today. II works the next two nights so whatever I do or don't do will be up to me. 

Hope you have a peaceful Sunday. Stay safe.


----------



## Annalog

Good morning from southern Arizona.

DH and I drove to our daughter's house Friday to finish the backyard plumbing and start moving the raised bed garden. By the noon on Saturday, only one tiny leak was left to fix, the new garden layout was decided, and the 5 year old dwarf orange tree was pruned for the first time. Our daughter hopes to submit the paperwork this week to her HOA for the preferred location for the backyard studio along the side wall. If that isn't accepted, the next option will be with the proposed structure rotated 90° to be along the back wall. That option will require moving large bushes. Serious yard work, especially leveling the yard, won't take place until she gets HOA approval. We will head up for another Friday/Saturday trip later this week. My goal is half of the raised bed moved and my asparagus transplanted. Now that we are fully vaccinated, we are planning weekly trips. After so many delays, our move will probably occur this year. 🐢🐢

Today I plan to be sewing, organizing, and working in the garden.

I hope your day is wonderful. Stay safe and healthy. Be excellent to each other and also to yourself.


----------



## spotsmom

It's Sunday night and I found the KB icon on my homepage so here I am. Got my first COVID shot a week ago, with the next in 3 more weeks. I feel a bit more protected and looked at it as being halfway to visit my good friend on Orcas Island in the San Juan Islands NW of Seattle! 

In the sleep department, a friend of mine sent me a weighted blanket. Anybody use them? It's actually quite comforting and I wake up not wanting to get out of bed (which isn't new, really).

DH is in the living room watching the Oprah interview. Not me! Finding it hard to believe that Meghan actually says she knew nothing about the Royal Family and what would be expected of her. Wow.

Have a lovely Monday, folks! Hope Queen Latifah helped satisfy your urges, telracs!!


----------



## telracs

i got text from a friend about the Oprah interview. i have absolutely no interest in any of it. i think harry wanted to break with the family a long time ago and this is just him being him. i never understood how he and Meghan met and married and who she really is.

thanks Spotsmom, the new Equalizer show got me a bit out of my funk, but work is still annoying.

and i've learned that watching food network show when you're hungry is not a great idea.


----------



## loonlover

Good morning.

Looks like a lovely day in store for celebrating my 70th birthday. (Really? I'm really that old?)Of course, no real celebration planned as II will be sleeping most of the day and working tonight. We'll bring supper home tomorrow night from a restaurant of some sort that will probably include dessert in celebration. I still have no desire to eat inside any place. I will also probably go someplace and get me some lunch today. Any excuse to not cook or dirty dishes, you know. We're also pretty low key about birthdays. We use it as an excuse to eat at a little nicer place, but that is about all we do.

Otherwise, I will be taking it easy and staying quiet. 

Glad to hear others are making progress on the vaccine front. Our numbers continue to decline, but I'm afraid part of that is due to a large decline in people getting tested.

Hope your week is off to a good start. Stay safe.

I


----------



## Andra

Happy birthday LL! I hope you have a wonderful day and a yummy dessert!

Good morning. We are up to 53 degrees with bright sunshine. Our high should be in the low 70s. It looks like we have rain coming in for the weekend.
My brother took my car back with him this weekend. I don't know when he will get a chance to work on it, but I hope it's soon. It needs to be inspected and registered this month - and he can't do the inspection since his county does not do the emissions test... I am ready to have my car back. But my side of the garage has turned into a catch-all storage area. That needs to be fixed before I get the car back home.
Take care. Stay safe.


----------



## telracs

happy birthday LL. 

i can't seem to get myself going again. it's still a little chilly here, but should be warmer tomorrow and i'm hoping to do a chinese food and grocery run.


----------



## Annalog

I hope that your birthday was a happy one with a yummy meal and dessert!

I finally got around to cutting down last years dead fronds from the asparagus beds. Three stalks had already sprouted this year with the two largest ones consumed by local wildlife. I now need to research if it can be moved when it isn't dormant.

Stay safe and healthy. Be excellent to each other and also to yourself.


----------



## mlewis78

Happy Birthday LL, a little late!!!

I made it to the Fedex store to do printing, copying and sending my tax papers to CPA. I had to wait until last week to receive one of the necessary documents. I was relieved to get that done. From there I walked to Target on Broadway. The Target stores in Manhattan are small. This one has two levels for shopping and both are below street level.

Later I played flute (after three days of not playing). The flute on its stand fell over onto the rug. It seems OK, but I'm ready to have a clean, oil & adjust (COA) anyway. 

Hope everyone stays well!


----------



## telracs

good morning... or actually good night as i'm heading off to bed.
a bit irked at a couple of things.
1. if there's a whole long set of things to be done, why don't people do them in chronological order to make life simpler for everyone else?
2. why the frick won't my Buffalo Wild Wings order go through! 
3. why am i getting this black women business ad that is blocking my ability to hit post!

okay, it's gone.... 

okay, i'm going to sleep for a bit and then hopefully when i get up i will be able to order my wings. or else i'll just go to the mall and order in person and maybe go to bath and bodyworks while waiting for my wings.


----------



## crebel

Good morning. A belated most Happy Birthday, LL!!

DH and I are finally on a list for the vaccine. It may be a month or more before either of our names come up, but officially being on a waiting list is progress.

Telracs, I had that same add on my screen a couple of days ago and I couldn't find a way to make it go away either. I do not have much in the way of ad block on my laptop and it can be irritating. There is a lot of screen real estate taken up with ads in this new site set-up. It's one of the reasons I don't spend as much time here.

Everyone stay safe and be well.


----------



## loonlover

Good morning.

Our high today is to be 72 and it will get a little warmer later in the week. And overnight lows are to be in the 60s. 

Thanks for the birthday greetings. I did venture out to Kohls and Target yesterday. It was the first time I had been to Kohls in over a year. Enjoyed just wandering about a bit. Not busy at all; I'm not sure how they are keeping the doors open.

II's relief this morning was going to be late so I'm sitting here waiting for him to let me know he is on his way home. He'll eat a bite of breakfast, then probably sleep for a few hours. He doesn't work again until Saturday.

Additional groups are now eligible for the vaccine in Arkansas, partly due to lack of demand from those already eligible. I interpret that to mean a lot of people are declining to be vaccinated. 

Have a pleasant day. Stay safe.


----------



## Andra

Good morning. We are up to 60 here and it was pretty foggy once I crossed the river coming south. I am at the office today trying to get 2021 Inventory finished. I have more finished than not, but some folks just can't follow directions and their managers don't enforce stuff - very frustrating. This is the 5th year I have to do the Inventory and it's the same folks every year who can't get their stuff done (OK - rant over). I just had to send out polite emails reminding people and I had to rewrite them multiple times to get it to sound not snarky.
We are also gearing up for the next Commission Meeting the week of the 22nd.
I had my echocardiogram yesterday and I have the follow-up with the cardiologist tomorrow afternoon. I didn't know that my heart sounded squishy - I hope that is normal.
Take care. Stay safe.


----------



## telracs

well, i was finally able to order my wings, so i'll be heading out around 3 PM to take a nice walk to first/last stop of the train to take it to the mall.
if i'm early to pick up my order, i'm going to stop at bath and body works for hand sanitizers.


----------



## spotsmom

You crack me up, telracs! I also had zero interest in watching a woman in a $5000 dress talk to a multi billionaire about her perceived wrongs. I also am irked with an ad blocking part of this screen so I can't see it all.

Still cold here, in the 40's. Actually snowed some last night. I'm hoping for warmer weather!


----------



## telracs

spotsmom said:


> You crack me up, telracs! I also had zero interest in watching a woman in a $5000 dress talk to a multi billionaire about her perceived wrongs. I also am irked with an ad blocking part of this screen so I can't see it all.
> 
> Still cold here, in the 40's. Actually snowed some last night. I'm hoping for warmer weather!


this may be blasphemous, but i never got the whole Oprah thing.... i never watched her show (but then again, i never watched any of the audience participation talk shows that started with Phil Donahue).
i'm sure she's a lovely person and has done a lot of good for a lot of people, but sorry, not interested.

and i have never been a big "royal" watcher, so had no clue who Harry was dating or that he was engaged and still have no real clue who Meghan is, expect that it seems she was Harry's way of rebelling against his family. 

the weather here was nice today, so i had a nice walk to the train, but it took longer than i expected, and the train sat at the first stop for a long time, so my thought of going to Target went out the window, but i did go to Bath and Body Works and got a couple of candles, since i'm kind of tired of the apple spice one in the living room. it was odd to see snow still on the ground in places, i kind of figured it would have melted.
Buffalo Wild Wings was a zoo. they only had one girl working the take out counter and she was definitely overwhelmed. and i'm sure i annoyed people because i kind of cut the line and just asked for my stuff because i knew it had to be ready already. 
the train ride home was more crowded than i expected, i ended up standing the whole way. but i took the express and then took a nice walk home, stopping along the way in a park to eat my fried pickles.

well, there's actually a bunch of work tonight, so i'm heading back to work....


----------



## mlewis78

I overslept until about 4:30 and missed the beautiful day. Guess I could have gone out in the evening. I started out using the exercise bike.


----------



## loonlover

Good morning.

Cloudy but we will be in the 70s again today. A slight possibility of showers. I'm hoping not as I did some yard work yesterday and would like to do more today after our noon haircuts. We'll see, I guess. 

Did Chili's curbside pickup last night. We both had salads and split a piece of cheesecake. Not a bad birthday supper. 

Hope your day goes well. Stay safe.


----------



## crebel

Good morning. DH and I spent some time together early this morning watching a couple of deer run back and forth across our back yard. DH was drinking coffee, I was having my first mug of tea; it was a nice start to the day.

On the downside, the refrigerator part of our refrigerator/freezer stopped cooling some time yesterday. It was a semi-expensive Maytag stainless steel side-by-side we bought 10-12 years ago. It has been a pain since we bought it with problems not covered under warranty, and I quickly discovered the stainless steel I insisted on is horrible to keep clean. I don't regret needing to buy something new, but it's going to be slim pickings for something that can be delivered and installed quickly. 

The local Menards is our only option for appliances in a hundred miles and according to the website there are only a few actually in stock able to be delivered before the end of April. So, DH will head there today, send me pictures of any options and we'll make command decisions. In the mean time, MIL has a mostly empty small refrigerator in her apartment upstairs, so at least we can keep most things from spoiling. Carrying things up and down steep stairs even for a few days is not my idea of fun. I should be more grateful there is at least an option to do so!

LL, you are I nicer person than I am - I would NEVER share a single piece of birthday cheesecake with DH! 😊

Everyone stay safe and be well.


----------



## Andra

Good morning. 63 and cloudy here heading to a high in the 80s.
I got a lot done at the office yesterday. I went from having about 20% of our inventory finished to about 90%. I was lucky that one of the managers was there and could sign a lot of forms for me.
I tend to read some about the royal family - just because I remember watching Diana marry Prince Charles. But I don't follow things too closely. The only thing that I remember about Oprah was that she had the original Kindle on her show in 2008 causing a $50 price drop and letting me purchase one for my birthday. But then again, I am not a fan of talk shows and I change the station on the radio if there is too much talking.
Good luck with the fridge crebel. One of the guys I work with had that same problem yesterday. He is working from home today to be there when the new fridge is delivered.
Take care everybody. Stay safe.


----------



## telracs

afternoon. 
i collapsed this morning after work and just managed to drag myself out of work.
it's weird, although it's cooler today outside, i feel like it's warmer inside the apartment today.

and i'm with crebel. i don't share cheesecake. and a salad for a birthday dinner? we need something hearty!


----------



## loonlover

Good morning.

65 here and heading to 73 with cloudy skies. We're going to be replacing the down comforter with a quilt today. Even I was too warm the last couple of nights.

I know, I know, salad does seem a little odd, but that was what sounded good Tuesday night. Also, I am trying to do better about what we eat. I did kinda wish I had ordered 2 pieces of cheesecake, though. 

I cleared some more leaves yesterday afternoon. The backyard looks so much better. Plans for today include mulching those in the front yard. I just don't have it in me to do all the raking required. But the layer of leaves is thin enough it shouldn't be a problem to mow. And there are weeds tall enough to need mowing already. 

Have a good day. At least I feel there is a little more possibility of that happening. Stay safe.


----------



## Annalog

Good morning from southern Arizona. It has been sunny and windy for the past couple days with fire warnings in effect with fires in the Sierra Vista area. That is not close to us but hopefully no one nearby will think burning yard trimmings is a good idea.

I have been spending most of my time sewing. Yesterday I finished Block 3 of the Nebula BoM. I am also working on the scrap quilt for my sister and the Gravity quilt block that is most like this month's Nebula block.

Run/walk training begins in earnest as I have a 5 mile trail race April 3rd. I need to get back to 5 miles with hills. Multiple loops around the neighborhood with trips up water tank hill are in my immediate future. 😉😀😆

When it is not windy, I need to spend some time in the garden. I will try to find some good pots for transplanting the asparagus, hopefully pots that I can put back in the ground where they can wait until we move. That would make keeping them watered and cool easier. It is also warm enough to plant seeds since the asparagus has already started sprouting. Hopefully we will get to eat some before the wild critters chomp them down.

I hope your day is wonderful. Stay safe and healthy. Be excellent to each other and also to yourself.


----------



## Andra

Good morning. 70 and overcast with rain in the forecast for the next few days - but that keeps changing so we'll see.

LL - order another piece of cheesecake and celebrate your UNbirthday! I think that is my favorite part of _Alice in Wonderland._ Well, it's in the Disney version of _Alice in Wonderland._ I think it actually came from _Through the Looking-Glass._

We got an email from work that they are following the governor's orders and opening things back up - not requiring masks etc... sigh The good news is that group 1-C in Texas will include those 50 and over starting on 3/15. So if we can find someplace to get a vaccincation, at least we will be eligible.
This week is the first Spring Break week in the state. The big one is next week. So calculate two weeks out - by Easter we will know if folks are smart enough to wear masks on their own without a state mandate (guess what I think?).

Take care. Stay safe.


----------



## crebel

Good morning. The winds are howling and temperatures are in the 40s rather than the high 50s and 60s we have been enjoying. Had some fast moving thunderstorms last night and just rain showers are on the charts for the next few days. I think DH is glad it will be too wet to start yard work...

Good news on It the refrigerator. A new no-frills but good sized "regular" one door refrigerator with top freezer is being delivered sometime today. Thought I was going to have to settle for white, but textured black had just come in yesterday. Immediate availability was absolutely the deciding factor. DH thinks he is going to die without an ice-maker, but I'm good with one less thing to go wrong. We would have had to wait 1-4 months for anything else.

Everyone stay safe, be well.


----------



## spotsmom

crebel, I wish I could have talked DH into a coolerator just like that when we upgraded ours. Nothing wrong with that style!

Snowed some last night and is chilly, but might actually get up to 60 over the weekend! I'm still dealing with tax appointments and some days I just want to bang my head on my desk in frustration. We tell people to drive their car up to their appointment, park in front of the office and turn on their headlights so we'll know they are there. One lady called us 20 minutes after her appt and said she'd been sitting there but nobody came out. She had backed into the space and her lights were aimed at the road... Go figure.


----------



## telracs

spotsmom, the pointing the lights at the road made me laugh, people just don't think.

it's kind of like when outback asks me what kind of car i'll be driving to pick up my food. and i have to pick a type, even though i will be walking, not driving....


----------



## The Hooded Claw

Good not-morning everyone! Spotsmom, one of my friends does tax returns for H&R Block during tax season, From what I hear, I pity and admire you! Even though I live in an area where owning and driving a car is considered essential (and mostly is, actually ) it amazes me how much of our society just assumes you’ll have a car....

we are probably going to have severe weather this weekend, but At least it will be thunderstorms instead of a blizzard... .

I hadn’t seen the black businesswomen ad, but now it is showing up for me. Fortunately it went away while I was typing about it....


----------



## telracs

looks like a quiet nice at work, and i'm just sitting here waiting for stuff to arrive in New Jersey and them to then scan stuff for me. 
i'm a few hours short this week and really want some work....
sigh....


----------



## mlewis78

Just checking in. Had a typical day -- used indoor bike, just a little flute playing and went out after 10pm because I needed milk and a couple of other things. Going for 2nd Moderna vax Friday. Hope you all have a good day.


----------



## loonlover

Good morning.

Same old, same old on the weather. Temperatures are pleasant, but I am tired of the clouds. Only a slight chance of rain today. Sunday is when we will probably have thunderstorms.

We got a lot more done in the yard yesterday. It looks a whole lot better considering we did not get the leaves cleared in the fall. I've got one more area that needs to be done by the time they come to service the air conditioner week after next, but it isn't going to happen today. I am a little tuckered.

Enjoy the day. Stay safe.


----------



## Andra

Good morning. 70 and cloudy here with the rain pushed out to Saturday and Sunday...
It's official - we have to follow the governor's guidance instead of the science and will be going back to office full-time in April. At least they are phasing it in; some of the state agencies went back full-time this week when the mask mandate ended.
For the weeks of 3/22 and 3/29 we have to go in one day a week.
For the weeks of 4/5 and 4/12 we have to go in two days a week.
Starting 4/19 we go back full-time. Now they are going to revisit the telework policy and make it so everyone is eligible for at least one day a week to telework, but we'll see. And they did say that if "the situation changes" they will change our plan. So when cases spike because of Spring Break, that may slow things down again.
Am I getting too pessimistic in my old age?

Take care. Stay safe.


----------



## telracs

well, work finally trickled in around 12:30, but only enough to keep me busy for 4 hours.
now i'm going to head out into the almost 70 degree weather for a bit of a walk and a trip to the drug store to buy stuff i don't really need but will get me points towards another gift card.


----------



## spotsmom

Howdy from central Oregon. A beautiful bright sunny day, 47 degrees. No, Andra, you're not too cynical. I'm happy to live in Oregon although I recently noticed that the #1 state for on online queries about "militia groups" and "conspiracy" is Oregon! Glad I'm retired- don't have to go anywhere I don't want to go. But currently can't go where I do want to go! 2 more weeks until shot #2 and then another 2 weeks and I'm on the road. Corresponds nicely with the end of tax season.

Nice to see you Claw!


----------



## telracs

the nice thing about yesterday's nice weather was that people were out enjoying it.
the bad thing about yesterday's nice weather was that people were out enjoying it....

last night the winds picked up and i ended up using my headphones so that i could here my music over the winds as i worked.

i'm staying in today, but tomorrow i am actually going to see my sister. (and hopefully go to trader joe's)


----------



## mlewis78

Friday I got my 2nd Moderna vaccine. No pain in the arm until 2 hours after I went to sleep. Used a cold pack on my arm and then I could not get back to sleep. I am happy so far not to have had any bad side effects. I read today that the arm soreness is from the needle, not the vaccine. I get it with flu shots too. I stayed in today after getting up very late. Been having more knee pain than usual that comes and goes.

On the way home from Walgreens and the shot, I took out a slice of pizza to eat at home. It was very good.

I am looking forward to having more daylight in the early evening starting today. Hope you are all well!


----------



## Andra

GRRR - I hate the time change. It's almost enough to make me move somewhere it doesn't happen - Arizona maybe? Normally I would take a few days off, but this year not only do I have to work, I have to go to the office and be pleasant to people... I've learned if I just keep my mouth shut I can probably manage. We have a Town Hall meeting on Tuesday and I have to set up and run it. Nobody ever checks with my calendar when scheduling Town Hall meetings - I just have rearrange and show up. 
DH got me a lava lamp for my office at home. I have never had a lava lamp - they are almost as good as watching the Monterey Bay jellycam. 
I am headed for a nap shortly. I don't want to get my schedule too much off, but I do have to get up early tomorrow, and I'd rather not be too cranky.
Take care. Stay away from Spring Breakers. Stay safe.


----------



## Annalog

Happy π Day from southern Arizona! Probably the only clocks that I will be changing are the ones on my Kindle and Fires. I might need to change my car clock. We had a little snow yesterday but not enough to stick on wet ground. I did get to see a hawk up close sitting in one of our mesquite trees.

I hope your day is wonderful. Stay safe and healthy. Be excellent to each other and also to yourself.


----------



## telracs

i actually got to see my sister today for the first time since last summer. she's had both doses of the vaccine, so she's allowing herself to do more things outside (including getting herself a new tattoo).


----------



## loonlover

Good morning.

We are supposed to have sunny skies later and a high of 75. It rained last evening, but we never got the thunderstorms that were predicted. Never going to complain about that.

I have some errands this morning while II is sleeping in. He works tonight and tomorrow night, then we are scheduled for our second vaccine dose on Wednesday. I received the reminder of that appointment from the hospital this morning. Figured that was a good sign.

Hope your day goes well. Stay safe.


----------



## Andra

Good afternoon. Microsoft had a massive outage yesterday and we were still dealing with the after-effects this morning. Then we had a Town Hall meeting that fortunately went off pretty well. So I got busy and missed the morning. It's almost time for me to drive home. We are at 80 degrees and it's somewhat sunny.
My brother called earlier and he has actually started working on my car. So maybe I will get it back soon.
Take care. Stay safe.


----------



## spotsmom

The great thing about being retired (at least for me) is that I don't even notice the time change. No place to be at a particular time for a few days and I seldom watch tv so it's all the same to me! Telracs, that's cool that you got to see your sis! And I'm glad to hear no real aftereffects from Moderna2. Mine is in 10 days.

Otherwise, we had some snow on the ground yesterday but gone today. Since the deadline for removing studded tires is the 31st I know there's more to come as we always end up getting the tire season extended.

Andra, you have a jellyfish lamp? I've been looking at those too. I was mesmerized by the jellyfish that I saw at an aquarium and am curious if these are just hokey.

Yep, stay away from Spring Breakers!!


----------



## crebel

Good morning and Happy St Patrick's Day! ** passes pot of Irish Breakfast tea, cream, and sugar*

I haven't found any Irish ancestry in our backgrounds, but our trip to Ireland was one of the best vacations ever. I would love to return one day.

It is cold and foggy right now, expected to be drizzly or raining most of the day. Irish stew for supper will be cozy.

Everyone stay safe, be well.


----------



## loonlover

Good morning.

Crebel, thanks for the tea.

We have the potential for severe thunderstorms and tornadoes today. Looks like we might get a little wet when we head out for our second dose of vaccine this afternoon. Oh well, I'm sure we won't melt. Just hope the 80 mile an hour winds aren't here at that time.

Nothing else on our agenda today. I'll have a casserole ready to put in the oven when we get home this afternoon. Easy meals planned for the next couple of days just in case we have side effects.

Hope your day goes well. Stay safe.


----------



## Andra

spotsmom said:


> Andra, you have a jellyfish lamp? I've been looking at those too. I was mesmerized by the jellyfish that I saw at an aquarium and am curious if these are just hokey.


I looked at the jellyfish lamps since I really enjoy watching the jellycam from the Monterey Bay Aquarium. But DH bought a lava lamp for me to keep on my desk and it finally started flowing really well today (apparently it did not like being right under the ceiling fan). So now I am just staring at it.

We had cooler weather again this morning and our highs will be in the low 70s for a while instead of getting all the way back up in the 80s. That's a good thing since my AC claims that the water container is full again - seriously, I have only used it about 4 times since I drained it a few weeks ago. I am going to check closer this weekend to be sure that the line is not blocked somewhere. It's not worth trying to use it if it has to be drained so frequently. And I've had it at least two years and this is the first time the whole "empty the water" thing has come up.

It's so cool that some of you are getting your shots and can start somewhat returning to normal. We keep looking now that we are eligible in group 1c, but there is nothing available near us right now.

Be excellent to each other. Stay safe.


----------



## mlewis78

I checked my Ancestry DNA tonight to see how Irish I am. Although I just did this once, the results change over time as they get more tools. It says 9% Irish.

My second great grandmother came over from Northern Ireland to New York City in 1947. She was 9 and traveled with her brothers and a sister. I don't know why the parents didn't come, but I think they were still around. Her name was Jane Adams. She married Robert Sample in NYC at Charles Street Presbyterian Church. He died a year later, after they had a baby. Not sure how she ended up 50 miles away in NJ, but she married Newbury Havens in 1863 and they lived in my old Long Branch neighborhood on Ocean Avenue and had 4 children (the last two were twins Elizabeth and Matilda). She lived with her daughter Matilda and William Lewis during her last 12 years in the house I grew up in later.

I stayed in today. Sinuses were much better because I am using a vaporizer since yesterday. I usually use it all winter but didn't this year. I stayed in for 3rd day in a row. Was planning on buying some food but didn't. Thursday we expect rain and then snow on Friday. (Hopefully not much snow!). I used the bike and played flute (only 40 minutes but read through some Irish tunes in a book that has 99 of them).


----------



## loonlover

Good morning.

We escaped the severe weather yesterday. Did get a lot of rain in a short time, but that was pretty much gone before we left to get our shots. Again, we didn't have to wait at all to get checked in, but waited a very few minutes before getting the injection. They were giving out Tylenol yesterday, but neither one of us has needed it. My arm is a little sorer this time, but no other side effects so far. I'm still amazed (although at this point I guess I shouldn't be) at the number of people refusing to get the vaccine. Several of the vaccination sites around here say they have slots available, even after the governor added another million to the eligibility list on Tuesday. 

We'll still probably take it easy today, but since meals are going to be heating leftovers, maybe I can stir myself to do a few chores around the house. It is to be cloudy and is certainly too wet to do anything outside.

Stay safe. Enjoy your day.


----------



## telracs

it's grey and gloomy here, steady rain. 
and i hate the time change since now when i end my work day, there's light streaming in my bedroom window.


----------



## Andra

I hate the time change because it is dark when I get up.
We were in the 40s this morning. I had a busy day at work preparing for our big meeting next week.
Enchiladas are reheating in the oven for dinner.
Good night!


----------



## mlewis78

telracs said:


> it's grey and gloomy here, steady rain.
> and i hate the time change since now when i end my work day, there's light streaming in my bedroom window.


It is darker in the morning than it was last week, so I do not understand, since you work nights, right?

I didn't go out again. Did not even go downstairs to check mail.

Now cloudy, 36 degrees F. The weather app shows it being mostly cloudy until about 4pm when it will become sunny.

I'd intended to go to bed at 2 and now it is 4:15am. Goodnight!


----------



## loonlover

Good morning.

It stayed in the 40s and was gloomy and chilly yesterday. Our expected high today is 60 and the sun is supposed to come out this afternoon. But then our overnight low is to drop into the 30s. Guess it must be March.

II thinks he is having some slight side effects from his vaccine, but not bad enough to be overly concerned about it.

Tickets went on sale at the arena yesterday for a comedy show in June. Guess I'll have to make a decision about returning before much longer. I can't say I really want to go back, but is that laziness talking? Social distancing and a much smaller crowd are the plan (ticket sales in pods of 4-6). Assuming I would still do the same job as before, I wouldn't be around the public, but I would be in a small confined space. II did mention to our boss that one of my concerns was the number of people that come in to the office without really having a need to be in there. He wasn't aware of that, so maybe he would be willing to control that better. Guess we'll see what happens if/when they contact those who worked as event staff previously.

Hope your weekend is something a little special. Stay safe.


----------



## spotsmom

Sunny but chilly here. Horses are set to have their hooves "manicured" in a little while. And I'm 8 days from my 2nd shot! And I get to postpone filing taxes until May 17. These are all good things.

Hope you all have a nice weekend. Stay safe!


----------



## Andra

Happy Friday! I am ready for the weekend.
Stay safe.


----------



## mlewis78

I had one of those early mornings when I could not sleep at all until after 11:20 AM. When I got up later, I could hardly walk because my knee was locked and wouldn't straighten. Even with the cane, it was painful. I started with a shuffle and after a half hour was able to shower. Amazed that I managed to walk to Whole Foods tonight. My food supply had been so low and I can't carry too much. 

It turned out sunny today and the forecast is for more sunny weather between now and Tuesday. Hope you are all well.


----------



## Andra

Good morning. We started the day at 42 degrees. It is now 56 and sunny. Plans for the weekend include some errands, laundry, and cleaning out the garage. Of course, right now I am sitting in my recliner with a doggie in my lap while I am reading. That's obviously the most important thing for today!
My brother says my car is ready, but this is a bad weekend to pick it up. I think we will try to get it next weekend.
Take care. Stay safe!


----------



## telracs

i've been feeling down this week and haven't left the apartment all week.
but i made crebel nag me, so i've ordered vegan food and will head out for a walk shortly.


----------



## loonlover

Good morning.

Our high for the day is to be 68 after an overnight low of 37 or so. Weather Underground said it was foggy a half hour ago while I was (and still am) seeing sun streaming in through the back door. 

II worked last night and also works Monday and Tuesday night. He decided it would be better to sleep all day and stay up most of tonight than do like he did last weekend and only sleep a few hours on Sunday. We'll see how it goes.

I did more yard work yesterday and plan on heading back out there today. While the yard may not be as clear of leaves as I used to get it, progress has been made and it won't look nearly as bad as it did all of last year. I'm contemplating sowing grass seed in some of the areas that had leaf cover for way too long. I wouldn't expect really lush growth, but not having bare dirt which turns to mud way too often might be a good idea. 

Have a peaceful Sunday. Stay safe.


----------



## loonlover

Good morning.

Our high today will be around 70 with clouds moving in this afternoon and rain overnight.

I only have one area in the yard left to clear of leaves, but that won't happen for a few days. Pretty much wore myself out yesterday finishing up what we started Friday. But it feels good to look out the window and not see leaves anymore in at least most of the yard.

Follow-up visit with the nurse practitioner at the doctor's office for the blood pressure issue this morning. It still isn't as low as I'd like on too many days, but we will see what she says and go from there. 

Hope your week is off to a good start. Stay safe.


----------



## telracs

it's about 60 degrees here.
the good thing about stocking up on stuff is that it lasts a long time, but when it runs out....ooops... got to head out get more TP...


----------



## mlewis78

I am down to two rolls of TP, Telracs.

I got some walking in today. First time since early November seeing the Hudson River at Riverside Park South. I walked in at 66th St. and thought I might stay up there on street level but then I walked down the two-block ramp to walk by the water. Came out at 59th Street.

It was 59 degrees. Felt warmer when I sat on a bench in the sun. After dark (and I was home), it dropped to 48, but we didn't get much heat and it is cold in here. Almost no heat in the living room but the bathroom was good.

There is a leak under the bathroom sink. I let the super know today. I think he will come by tomorrow morning. I've had a bucket under there for a year (knowing that at some point this was going to happen, as it does every now and then).


----------



## telracs

i was down to 1/2 a roll of TP, so yesterday in the nice weather i took a walk to Rite Aid. i walked out of my way, and sat for a while in a park that is in an odd spot, it's next to the off ramp of the belt parkway and because it is downhill, i never go there. it was nice in the sun.
after i came home, i placed a buffalo wild wings order for 2 PM today to make sure that i would go out today in the continued nice weather. but then i had a lot of work and i really wish i'd ordered for later so i can sleep some more.....


mlewis, wish i could send you some of my apartment heat, my living room and foyer (where this computer) is are nice and warm, my bathroom is way too warm, and my bedroom is cool, but not cold.


----------



## Andra

Commission Week so things are crazy in my world. 
Weather the last two days has been cooler (40-50s) in the mornings and pleasant (70s) in the afternoon. I think we are supposed to have some rain in the next few days.
We got some good news today. Texas Parks and Wildlife partnered with Department of Public Safety for covid vaccines. I was able to register for a Johnson and Johnson vaccine this Thursday.
Take care everybody. Stay safe.


----------



## mlewis78

The super came by and looked at the pipes under the bathroom sink. He said he needs "to order a part" and said he would have it on Thursday. the leak is worse, so I am washing my hands from the tub faucet. 

It was nice and sunny, about 63 degrees this afternoon, but I did not go out. I was in a funk over not having the sink pipes fixed yet (this always gets to me, partly from not knowing what time Ken will come up and having some trouble getting back to sleep after my second wake-up). I figured he might come around 1 so got up 10 minutes earlier to take a quick shower and dress). After that I was still tired and listened to podcasts while lying on the sofa with my eyes closed. Finally I came to life after 5 with being alive and fully awake. On a normal day (for me), I would just sleep as much as I needed and stay up once I'm up.

I still needed TP, so I went out after 9 to Morton Williams on 9th Avenue. Bought two bags of stuff I'd been intending to buy. It was heavy but the walk was short. Even things like a small box of baking soda and a bottle of lemon juice add up in weight. I bought a container of Edy's vanilla, on sale.

Hope you all stay well.


----------



## loonlover

Good morning.

The high today will be close to 80. Monday night's rainfall was around an inch and at least that much is supposed to fall tonight into tomorrow. Doesn't look like I'll be spending too much time outside over the next few days.

Since II worked Monday and last night, I got my allergy shot early yesterday morning before he slept. The clinic is no longer taking temps or asking the covid questions. Pretty sure the governor will be lifting the mask mandate a week from today. No telling whether they will still require masks after that.

Grocery pickup this morning after taking a couple of items to Kohl's for returning to Amazon. Otherwise, just another day doing what ever comes up.

Glad to hear progress being made on getting more people vaccinated. 

Have a good day. Stay safe.


----------



## crebel

Good evening! It has been rainy and gloomy here the last 2 days. Should get some sunshine by the weekend.

Just a few minutes ago I got a call from a local pharmacy. DH and I have appointments for first covid vaccines Friday afternoon! I'm so excited I can hardly stand it, LOL.

Everyone stay safe and be well.


----------



## Andra

Good afternoon/evening.
I just got home from a long day at work. Planning to eat supper and get to bed early so I can get up at 5:00am tomorrow. I am not used to getting up that early any more.
Take care. Stay safe!


----------



## spotsmom

Great news, crebel!! Isn't it a great feeling? Getting my 2nd Moderna one this Saturday and hoping for a normal Sunday.

Still cold here, in the 40's, but supposed to be 70 on Saturday for one day. Sounds wonderful to me.

Working on a pattern for a cowl to knit for our farrier. He's a great guy and loves the things. Glad to have something to knit for someone.

Do any of you have the Kindle Oasis? THoughts?

Stay safe!


----------



## crebel

spotsmom said:


> Do any of you have the Kindle Oasis? THoughts?


I have an Oasis 2. I love every single thing about it except it has pretty lousy battery life. I do have my font fairly large, light brighter than average, keep wifi on all the time, but I have to recharge every 6 hours or so of reading time (although it does recharge quickly). I have like settings on my Voyage, and I still get about 15 hours per charge with the original battery. I prefer reading on the Oasis but easily switch to the Voyage if the Oasis battery tanks on me while reading. I'd get more irritated if it was my only Kindle.

Pluses for the Oasis, slightly larger screen, buttons and touch screen that oscillate if you want to change hands and turn it upsidedown, crisper screen IMO which makes it easier on my eyes. I also like the form and think it's easier to hold with or without a cover since it has a wider bezel on the button side.


----------



## Annalog

Good morning from southern Arizona. Yesterday we had wind, rain, corn snow, and sunshine, just not all at the same time.

I am so happy to hear about more people able to get their vaccine! 😀😁😃😊

As of yesterday, all of my siblings have had at least one vaccine dose and all but one have had both doses. 😀 My sister and her husband were vaccinated yesterday on his birthday, but, since they are in Canada, their second shot will be in July. My youngest granddaughter and her college roommate will get their first vaccine dose in five days on my birthday. We have had some great family birthday presents this week! ❤

Finally an early morning with some quiet time! Tuesday DH had to drive up to central Arizona and back on an errand for family. After he was on his way, I remembered that I had an appointment to donate blood in Tucson. I had just enough time to eat and drive to the appointment. That appointment went very well and my hemocrit level was 16, the highest I remember having. I suspect that is due to me getting plenty of iron in my diet and that I have only donated twice in the past year. On my way home, I stopped at my sister's house and picked up a kid's jacket that needed zipper repair.

I will be walking in the Everyone Runs Catalina State Park 5.3 mile race scheduled for Saturday April 3rd. I haven't been training much due to various reasons, mostly weather and other activities. I was surprised to see the following local racing article shared on Facebook with my photo. The photo was taken last year during the fall race at the same park as I was getting ready to change masks. I am a turtle runner and know that I am at the end of the exhalation trail of all the other runners so I run masked even in open trail locations where masks aren't required. (Masks are required everywhere except uncongested open trail or open road locations.) I suspect that is why they used my photo. 😉



https://www.tucsonlocalmedia.com/business/article_fda68b2a-8b41-11eb-9090-331b94d38b62.html?utm_medium=social&utm_source=facebook&utm_campaign=user-share&fbclid=IwAR26PDIU2NN_y4HEimnfb8NYgwm0ZdLKMvyxYQ1GZSyThCel-0J5qAE5GlQ



I hope your day is wonderful. Stay safe and healthy. Be excellent to each other and to yourself.


----------



## telracs

what's corn rain?

yesterday was grey and gloomy and i stayed up waiting for work which finally started trickling in at 2 AM, and then i stayed up until 8 AM to call my sister.

it's nicer today, and i want to get some juice, but i need a kick in the rear to get going.


----------



## Andra

Home from work. Lovely day, especially considering it was wet and icky this morning. Now it's sunny and 72.
I got my covid vaccine. It hurt a bit going in, but so far that's it. I'm just glad I was able to get it.
Stay safe everybody.

telracs - kick, kick, kick


----------



## telracs

thanks andra.

i went out, walked to the chinese restaurant, ordered, walked to the grocery store and picked up lemonade, chocolate oat milk, chobani oat creamer (coffee cake flavor) then walked back to pick up food. all in all, did 1.5 miles.
* passes crispy boneless chicken with honey sauce, fried rice and chicken lo mein *


----------



## mlewis78

I want to get out to take out a slice of pizza and maybe buy milk and a few other things at the store. Feeling pretty wasted for the past few hours. I doubt that any of you are on a medicare advantage plan, but mine has wanted a person representing them to make an at-home visit, apparently to make some assessment. In 2019 I said no. They called me a lot this winter and I never called them back but answered their phone call Tuesday. We scheduled a face-time visit with a doctor for 4pm today.

This was a joke. The guy tried to call me earlier. I was trying to play my flute and he called before the appointment time again and I answered. This appointment, I'd been told, would take about 45 minutes. It was 5-7 total. He needed to "be somewhere" and rushed through it. I told him what prescriptions and OTCs that I take and I told him I have a very bad knee. He said I appeared to be healthy. In the end he asked my weight and I told him and also said that after a big weight gain that I lost 10 in since early Feb. and I plan to lose more. He told me I need to lose A LOT more and brought up the BMI number. I said yes, but my BMI has never been normal and I lost 2-1/2 inches in height, so I doubt that it ever will be. (Honestly, if I live by my BMI, I'd have to starve myself and I feel like I'm pretty close to doing that now.) Didn't tell him, but I'd be very happy to be at the weight I was in early March, 2020 (and swimming laps!). I'm a bit sorry that I wasted time planning for this appointment.

Earlier, around 1pm or so, a man sent by the super fixed the pipe under the bathroom sink. I had slept badly, as usual, even though I went to bed earlier than usual the past two nights -- slept two hours, then two more and then couldn't get back to sleep. Have done nothing productive and when I played flute, I played it as if I'd just rolled out of bed and felt very sleepy.

I did watch an interesting walking video where three people and a dog walked around Chinatown (Manhattan) and Little Italy. I did not realize that a lot of Little Italy still exists. I don't get down there and I thought it was absorbed into Chinatown (wrong). They talked to a cheese maker who runs an Italian grocery (Di Palo's), which opened in 1925. They are open almost fully now but a year ago they only prepared orders for people to pick up outside. He said it was the most difficult time for them since WWII.

Andra, I am glad you got your shot!

Update: I went out, bought a bottle of wine (first one in 6 weeks) and two slices of pizza. Feeling relatively better now.


----------



## The Hooded Claw

Good evening!

yesterday I got my second Covid shot! I had mild side effects, fourteen hours after the shot, I woke up with a sore throat and sinus drainage. It was 3:30 AM, after laying awake for about an hour I got up and had some chicken noodle soup. The drainage and sore throat stopped immediately!  today I’ve had mild diarrhea all day which I think is connected to the vaccine but not positive. Overall, not bad. And I kind of wanted some side effects to prove to myself that the shot was working! This weekend my mother will get to leave her nursing home for the first time in a year (excluding doctor appointments in company of an attendant)! She is excited, I am driving to Tulsa to chauffeur her, and she will do some shopping for herself for the first time in over a year.


----------



## Annalog

telracs said:


> what's corn rain?


Corn snow is another name for graupel which I rarely remember how to spell and that autocorrect usually changes to grape. It is when tiny snowballs or snow pellets fall instead of snow flakes, hail, or rain. It is soft like snow. It is sometimes called corn snow, hominy snow, soft hail, or snow pellets. I am always tempted to call it snail as a mashup between snow and hail but that would sound really silly. 😃😆


----------



## loonlover

Good morning.

We're to have sunny skies and a high in the 70s again with more thunderstorms tomorrow. Yesterday's rainfall was an 1 1/4 inches.

We had visits from two different departments of the service company we use for home issues. The garbage disposal sprung a leak Wednesday night as I was finishing the dishes. Amazingly, a plumber was available early yesterday afternoon. I had a disposal that II had never felt like putting in (too awkward a position for his painful shoulders) so the plumber was able to put it in and we were good to go in slightly over 30 minutes. We were also surprised as he just charged us for 30 minutes. We had an air conditioner check already scheduled. He was here after the plumber and said everything checked out okay. So we are a little more confident that the furnace and AC will get us through for a while longer, anyway.

Mystic has some drainage from her right eye and is keeping it closed some. I have a call in to the vet's office to see if they might be able to see her today. It most definitely hasn't slowed her down any. The response to that phone call will probably dictate what else we do today.

Here's hoping today is a good day for all. And that everyone's vaccine side effects are mild. Stay safe.


----------



## crebel

Good morning. Great news about your mom, Claw! Enjoy your visit. Telracs, glad you had a productive get-out-of-the-apartment (the virtual honey chicken was delicious). Mlewis, glad your sink was fixed and you are feeling relatively better. LL, woohoo on quick and painless mechanical visits and hope kitty's eye is better soon. Yay for Andra's first shot! Anna, I had never heard the term "corn snow" (or graupel either), thanks for the explanation.

Today is first vaccine day! DH is in the middle of a trial. The judge agreed to call a recess long enough for DH to walk the one block from the courthouse to pharmacy to get his shot and wait the 15 minutes before returning; he was not willing for DH to take the time to drive home to pick me up and return me after shots. No problem, a fully-vaccinated friend is coming to get me! We are going early to stop at the local world-famous loose-meat hamburger stand (Ottumwa Iowa Canteen!!! Telracs can testify to their yumminess) and eat outside before I get my shot and she will bring me home after. I will also get a piece of my favorite of their homemade pies, Sour Cream Custard Raisin. Practically a party to celebrate, LOL.

Everyone stay safe and be well!


----------



## Andra

Happy Friday!
I took the day off because I could. I am still just a little achy. I don't know if I should be glad I'm not miserable or worried that I am not developing antibodies...
DH got an appointment at a drive-thru clinic Tuesday afternoon. He won't know what brand he's getting until he gets there. I am planning to go along since he tends to react more strongly to flu shots and things than I do. It's in far south Austin and the drive back will be in the thick of rush hour. We may find someplace to get food and just eat in the truck.
Have a great weekend. Stay safe.


----------



## loonlover

Good morning.

Sunny skies in store for a couple of days. The worst of last night's thunderstorms missed us. I haven't checked to see how much rain fell, but it did not rain for nearly as long as originally predicted.

Mystic had some conjunctivitis in her eye. We are putting ointment in 3 times a day. So far, with both of us involved, it has been relatively easy to treat her. She is definitely a people cat (pretty much follows me around, more like a dog than a cat) and doesn't run off to hide after we treat her eye. She'll hang around for petting from both of us, then settle down on the towel II wraps her up in for the treatment.

II worked last night, is off the next 2 nights, then works again Tuesday and Wednesday. An early morning doctor's appointment tomorrow had him request off around it.

Nothing much going on around here. Most of the time that is a good thing.

Have a peaceful Sunday. Stay safe.


----------



## Jane917

Good morning! It is 42 here at 8am, and hopefully the sun will shine all day. It got to 60 yesterday and signs of Spring are everywhere!

Someone asked about the Oasis. I keep and Oasis 2 (purchased in 2017) next to my bed. I almost always immediately turn off the touch screen because it is too easy to accidentally touch when in bed. I like the buttons when in bed reading. I have not experienced short battery life, but that is probably because it does not get used more than 1/2 hour day. A few days ago I received a new Paperwhite, after trading in my old Paperwhite that I got in 2018. It is a beautiful mauve color and I got the matching leather mauve cover....a splurge. The Paperwhite is my go-to Kindle. It is next to my chair and is always with me when I travel. 

We are now 2 weeks past second vaccine. I am starting to get in the groove of going places again. For the first time in over a year I went in to a grocery store and to Target. The trips were a bit overwhelming, but I managed. The best news is that after more than a year, the closely family is getting together for Easter dinner. The kids are all healthcare workers and have been vaccinated for several months. The grandkids are under 8 and very low risk. It will be a happy day, mostly outside if the weather allows. I am in charge of the ham. I am sure deviled eggs and baked beans ( I belong to a bean club) will make their way across the bridge too.

Enjoy the day! Jane


----------



## Andra

Good morning. It was 47 this morning when I drove in to office. It is bright and sunny outside - looks like it will be a pretty day.
I still had no side effects from my vaccine over the weekend. Apparently I was lucky. About half the folks I know at work who got it when I did were feeling pretty crummy on Friday.
I moved my window AC so I could drain the water per the error code, but no water came out. So now I get to see if I can contact the company for more advanced troubleshooting. In the meantime I have replace my mattress pad, switched to bamboo sheets, and added another fan blowing right on me. I can sleep comfortably without needing the extra AC. But since I have it, I'd like it to work.
Take care. Stay safe.


----------



## spotsmom

Woke up to a bit of fresh snow this morning! Spring in Central Oregon! It will probably be gone by noon.

Had the 2nd shot on Saturday morning and except for a really painful arm I had no other side effects. Feeling relieved it's over.

Jane, that was me asking about the Oasis. Got mine yesterday and so far I like it. I like to be able to hold a Kindle in one hand and so far this works the best. Thanks for your observations! I almost traded in my old Paperwhite, but then thought what will I do if I don't like the Oasis?

Hope you all have a pleasant,,safe and healthy day.


----------



## mlewis78

Hi. Just checking in. Not much going on here. We had a t-storm warning last night but it was just a very heavy downpour, right at the time I wanted to go out to get a slice of pizza (so I didn't go). Very sunny today, 54 now at 4pm. I need to push myself to get out into the sunshine for a little while. Hope everyone is well.


----------



## crebel

Good afternoon. I should have posted over the weekend after I got the vaccine, but I just didn't. The shot was a piece of cake, very minor sore arm Saturday morning. I was exhausted all weekend and did a lot of sleeping. I'm not sure whether that was vaccination related or I have just become so lazy over the last year that excitement about the shot, take-out food eaten outside with a friend beforehand, stopping at the pharmacy and a little grocery shopping before coming home wore me out. DH had zero side effects. I did get emotional after getting that 1st shot; all I could think about was I'm about 6 weeks away now from being able to hold my grandkids. Feel great today.

Temperatures are in the 70s today, but very, VERY windy - just howling out there.

Everyone stay safe, be well.


----------



## mlewis78

About 5pm I went out and took a walk to Riverside Park South (entered at 59th St.) on up into original Riverside Park (which starts at 72nd St.). It was a long walk for me (considering how my knee is) at 4.3 miles. I even walked up a very long flight of stairs above 72nd to get to the street level part of the park and walked up to 78th. When I saw the stairs I didn't think I would do it, but it wasn't so bad and best done without the cane. It was either that or walk back to 59th St. with no ramps or stairs or a ramp at 70th that goes for two blocks. I did not stay long enough to see the sunset.

I took out a slice of pizza on the way home.


----------



## Jane917

spotsmom said:


> Jane, that was me asking about the Oasis. Got mine yesterday and so far I like it. I like to be able to hold a Kindle in one hand and so far this works the best. Thanks for your observations! I almost traded in my old Paperwhite, but then thought what will I do if I don't like the Oasis?
> 
> Hope you all have a pleasant,,safe and healthy day.


For some reason I am most comfortable having 2 Kindles. One by my chair and one by my bed. The Oasis is best when I am reading in bed because it is easy to use with one hand. The Paperwhite goes with me wherever I go. It fits better in my purse than the Oasis. I might just be imagining this! 

Anyway, enjoy the Oasis. 

Jane


----------



## loonlover

Good morning.

The weather yesterday was really enjoyable. I mowed as we are expected to get another inch of rain over the next 24 hours or so. 

II works tonight and tomorrow night plus we both see the orthopedic surgeon tomorrow. His is for the one year checkup on his shoulder replacement last February. His original appointment was canceled during the snow event. I will finally find out the results of the CT scan of my shoulders. 

Have a good day. Stay safe.


----------



## crebel

Good morning. Winter has returned to Iowa for a few days! Wind chills have the temperature down to 17 degrees this morning and there is snow in the northern half of state. Crazy swings.

Nothing new happening here. MIL gets her 2nd vaccine today in Florida and will be returning home in a couple of weeks.

Stay safe, be well.


----------



## Andra

Good morning. We are cooler again here as well. It's only 57 and it is cloudy and kind of damp. 
We got lucky with the weather at the drive-thru vaccincation center for DH's first shot. He got the Moderna one and so far the only side effect he's had is a sore arm. He got it scheduled through Austin Public Health and they are supposed to set him up for the second dose automatically. 
I would like to know how my 25-pound doggie can force me to the extreme edge of the bed without appearing to move.
Glad to hear everyone is doing OK. Stay safe.


----------



## loonlover

Good morning.

Weather here is cooler also - I guess we needed to be reminded that winter wasn't quite through with us. Lows will be in the 30s the next couple of nights. At least we didn't get the amount of rain originally predicted yesterday. 

Andra, I am asking the same thing about a 6 pound cat. I've never had a cat that slept as soundly as Mystic does or is as hard to get to move so you can straighten out your legs.

We got our second doses of the vaccine 2 weeks ago today. Of course, the governor lifted the mask mandate today. A lot of businesses are saying they will continue to require masks but I wonder how well that will be enforced. We think we might try dining at a restaurant sometime in the next week or so. But I won't go to one that has gone back to 100% capacity. And I'm sure we'll go late afternoon or early evening.

Hope things are going well for all. Stay safe.


----------



## spotsmom

Hopefully our temp will go over 70 this afternoon! Yay!!

One of our local businesses that refused to require masks was just fined $27,000 by the state. They were very blatant about it too. Now that the weather has improved, there are lots of people heading out for the lakes for fishing, hiking, etc. so at least they'll be outdoors. I'm all for that!

Our tax volunteer program ends on the 8th, so I'm about through with my part of it and I sure hope that next year we get to go back to what was normal for us before. Then someone else can handle making and then confirming all these appointments and I can just prepare taxes. I've sent out almost 500 emails since mid-Feb to clients. Yikes!

I'm off to go deliver some yarn to a friend of mine. And that's my day. Stay well!


----------



## telracs

it's grey and gloomy here today, and that's how i'm feeling.

i'm kind of annoyed that i'm being yelled at for doing as much work as i'm doing. people are saying i'm taking too much work at one time, but i'm not. it's just that 1) i'm working at a time when few other people are and 2) i'm just faster than the rest of them, so i can two batches in the time they do one.

but the good news is that i'm being transitioned to a permanent full time position, so i'll get a bit of a bump in pay and be eligible for insurance next month.


----------



## loonlover

Way to go, telracs. Congratulations on the full time position.


----------



## mlewis78

Congrats, Telracs for permanent full-time. I hope this goes well for you.

I stayed in Wednesday because of rain, except to go to building next door to give my rent to the super. Our managing agent has asked us to do that since pandemic started because she does not trust the mail. I had writtent the check Monday and suddenly remembered early this evening that it was the last day of the month.

It may continue raining this morning for a while. 55 now. We may hit a low of 30 today!


----------



## telracs

Thanks LL and ML.....

Bad night tonight. everyone had computer issues the last two days, so everyone jumped on all the work earlier and i couldn't get a lot of time in to make up for the time I lost!

finally got a bit of work now, so i'm going to type sloooooowly and try and milk it a bit. 

i think our rain is due to stop around 11 AM, although it looks like it'll be in the 40s. but i have to mail my rent check and my phone bill check, so i'll try and go out around 2 PM and hit the grocery store also.


----------



## Andra

Good evening. It's been a horrible day. I had too many things go sideways at work to even count. I am glad I'm off tomorrow.

Congrats on the job telracs.

DH still only has a sore arm. I am thankful he had no bad side effects.

Take care. Stay safe.


----------



## mlewis78

Andra, I am sorry about how things were at work on Thursday.

I've been growing out my gray hair by not coloring it since July. It is taking much longer than I expected. I was thinking of coloring the gray part -- planned to do that when I got up today. But it looked much better after I got up, so I thought, hey, this is OK for now.

It is getting colder. It was in the low 40s when I went out to Target Thursday evening. 39 now. I wanted to buy a slice of take-out pizza on the way home but was wary about going over to 10th Avenue and I was carrying enough with the things I'd bought. I took out from Burrito Box on 9th Avenue instead. It was very filling and of course I ate it all.

Hope you all stay well. Happy Easter if you observe it. I don't do much now, but I sang in a church choir in the 1990s and I took off Good Friday for the long service. I liked those solemn things we sang for the long service. Easter service was always loud brass and choir.


----------



## The Hooded Claw

Congrats, Telracs!


----------



## telracs

i miss burrito box.....

thanks for all the congrats, but to be honest, i thought i had been offered a full time perm job in January, so this transition is a bit annoying. i have to submit to a background check, fill out a job application and get a drug test.

getting set up for the drug test was amusing. they sent me paperwork for a site that was at least 1/2 hour to 45 minute train ride into a neighborhood that would not normally venture into. so i asked for a different site. they came up with one that is only 20 minutes away. then i realized what lab they would be using and checked if the location near me for that lab does the test, and once i saw they did, i now have paperwork for a site that is a 5-10 minute WALK away. 

and to make things even more amusing, one of my references is the CEO of the company that i'm "applying" to work for.


----------



## loonlover

Good morning.

29 degrees here but we're heading to a high of 69 with sunny skies.

The doctor injected my right shoulder on Wednesday. It has helped enough that I will probably get the left one injected when I see him in a month. He was complimentary of how the rotator cuff repair from 1989 looked on the CT scan. He said II's shoulder replacement looked good and gave him a couple of suggestions on how he might still increase range of motion behind his back.

The doctor's appointments and II's work schedule have kept him from getting his normal amount of sleep this week. He had trouble going to sleep yesterday even after working Wednesday night. Hopefully a full night's sleep last night will have helped. He works Saturday and Sunday, then has 5 nights off. Looking forward to maybe getting a couple of outside chores dealt with next week.

Laundry and whatever else I find I'm interested in doing on today's agenda.

Hope your weekend goes well. Enjoy your extra day off if you get one. Stay safe.


----------



## telracs

had a good day yesterday, then ended up crashing today.

yesterday i got up around noon, checked my e-mail and dealt with the drug lab thing (see my last post) and also got an e-mail from my supervisor to set up a meeting for her to teach me stuff to get me hours of work without fighting other people.

then i got dressed and took a nice long walk to the post office to mail my rent check and to a distant supermarket. got a few things, but didn't over do. managed to catch a bus on the way back, but didn't take it all the way home, got off and hit two bakeries, so now i have greek easter bread (yes, i know it's passover), baklava, an apple turnover, a cheese danish and a few cranberry walnut rolls.

took a brief nap when i got home, then logged on for my meeting. which never happened, apparently she got too busy to deal with it.

i slept in today (i don't seem to be able to do 2 days of outside back to back) and checked my e-mail. my supervisor wrote that she was going to send me the instructions and list. well, 4 hours later, still no instructions or list, but an e-mail from her phone that her computer crashed and she couldn't do anything.

so i'm looking at 25 hours instead of 40 this week. but keep telling myself something is better than nothing.


----------



## spotsmom

Geez, telracs, you've had an interesting few days. Are you sure your supervisor has her act together?


----------



## telracs

i am sure she does NOT have her act together. fortunately, the evening supervisor is a bit better, but it's still no fun.

last night there was finally enough work so that i got up to 32 hours for the week. but i'll probably get in trouble for taking too much work again.

today i slept till 1 PM, then took a walk to one of the grocery stores. it was kind of crowded, but not too terrible. it was nice out, so there were a lot of people out and way too many kids around unsupervised. 

after i got home, i took a nap then spent a nice conversation with a friend in Arizona.


----------



## loonlover

Good morning and Happy Easter.

It will be quiet around here today as II will be sleeping. Not a bad way to spend a lovely spring day, however.

Hope your Sunday is peaceful. Stay safe.


----------



## crebel

Good morning and Happy Easter. It is supposed to reach 80 degrees today! DH is already working outside. A non-traditional meal is planned for later, ribeye, broccoli salad, and roasted maple bourbon syrup glazed sweet potato coins.

DS and family will stop by late this afternoon for grandkids to get their Easter bags - choices were slim this year, but I think they will still enjoy them. MIL returns from Florida for the summer on Thursday, she is now fully vaccinated - YAY!

Stay safe, be well, have a blessed day.


----------



## Annalog

Good evening from southern Arizona.

I successfully completed the 5 mile trail race on Saturday in what mat be a record slow time. I was 61 minutes slower than the next slowest 5 mile racer and the slowest 10 mile runner finished nearly faster than I did. I suspect that this description is only one sentence from being able to be used as a word problem. 😉😆 I was being extra careful to not hurt my knee as I knew that I was not in shape for this race. I enjoyed the race and am glad that I signed up for it.

I hope everyone had a good weekend and have a wonderful week.


----------



## mlewis78

A late Happy Easter. 
I slept very late on Sunday. I went out just as the sun had gone down. Went to Westerly for some vitamins and then Rite-Aid on 8th Ave. and 50th Street. Walked to 9th and bought take-out dinner at Aqua Boil. They are a Cajun seafood place. I had shrimp basket with fries. The sauce that came with it was so good.

I bought two small packages of Prince of Peace ginger chews at Rite-Aid. They had "original" and "lemon." I bought only the original but was disappointed when I tasted a lot of lemon on them. It was like the lemon flavor they put on lollipops. There was no indication of lemon on the package. Last year I bought them many times at Amazon, 6 packages (4 oz. each) but they don't sell them in that quantity now.


----------



## telracs

i slept in today (sunday seems to have become my crash day). 
then i called a friend for easter, forgetting that she is in Florida visiting her brother and his family that just moved down there, so it was nice to catch up with them.
then crebel and i texted while watching food networks Tournament of Champions. 
finally i made my appointment to pee in a cup for the drug test, and then i filled out my employment application and e-mailed it back to the HR people.


----------



## loonlover

Good morning.

II has crashed for a while. Last week's schedule was not conducive to him getting enough sleep so I think he will be out for a while. He was tired enough when he left work this morning that he forgot to leave building security's keys and cell phone at the arena. I drove him back up to drop them off. I need to get out and make some longer drives more frequently so I don't get out of practice. I didn't have any problems this morning, but I could tell it had been a while since I was in heavier traffic.

I'm feeling enough safer covid wise to spend a little longer buying groceries this week if I see Kroger still enforcing mask wearing. If not, I'll get what I prefer to pick out myself and schedule a pickup order for later. I'll still not spend a lot of time in one spot and hope I catch a short line at checkout. 

I don't imagine we'll do a whole lot today, but we both have projects in mind for II's days off the rest of the week.

Hope your week is a good one. Stay safe.


----------



## spotsmom

Happy Monday! crebel, what on earth is going on in Iowa Today my big project is to drive up to Bend and pick up my completed taxes. Can you tell how exciting my life is? At least the dog will get to go for a ride. 

Made plans to go up and visit my friends who live in the San Juan Islands (NW of Seattle) for a week in mid May. I just love that place!

If the weather permits, I'll work on my Vitamin D on the deck and either read or knit.

Stay well!


----------



## mlewis78

Had some sleep problems last night. After one hour of sleep, I was awake for a few hours. Got up at 2. The weather was great. I used the bike at home first and later went out for a walk. I had the crazy idea that I might see cherry blossoms at Columbus and 81st in Margaret Mead Park (the yard behind the Museum of Natural History). The blossoms are not there yet. I took pictures of daffodils. I've been watching some current NYC walking youtube videos where there are pink blossoms. Most years I go out too early to see them or too late.

My knee was bad before I was half done with my walk. I never learn. It was 3.6 miles total. One of the reasons I couldn't sleep last night was thinking about getting knee replacement. I had some email exchanges with an old friend who had both knees replaced over two summers (she was a teacher). She had put it off a long time, but she was younger than I am now. She thinks I should not wait. At the time she had hers, she lived in rehab for a long time, but these days you go home sooner. I would have to be able to walk up 4 flights to get to my apartment. I would need to now more about this. I might do physical therapy. I know of people whose experiences didn't turn out well. The friend who contacted me yesterday thinks hers went well. She still walks very slowly. Her wife walks ahead of her when they are on a walk. I saw this first hand in Salt Lake City during the last flute convention I went to.

I got a slice of pizza just before I got home from my walk. Hope everyone is well.


----------



## telracs

mlewis. my sister has had both knees replaced and is now getting ready to have one of the replacements replaced. she is going home the same day and not going to rehab at all.


----------



## loonlover

II is almost 11 years post-op on his knee replacement. He did outpatient therapy for a few weeks after a short stay in the hospital. I won't say it was a piece of cake - therapy was hard work but I don't think he has ever regretted it.

Good morning.

An expected high of 79 today with sunny skies. I think the plan for the day is doing some sorting, organizing, and cleaning in the small bedroom we use for pantry overflow and other assorted items. 

The trip to Kroger yesterday was uneventful. It wasn't terribly crowded and all but one person I saw was wearing a mask. Announcements reminding people masks were expected were made frequently. Aisles were not crowded; I frequently was the only person in a particular aisle.

Our eldest has an appointment for the vaccine next week. He hates shots but is so ready to feel safer and be able to get out. 

Enjoy your day. Stay safe.


----------



## crebel

Good morning.

Spotsmom, I'm not sure what "going on" you are wondering about - crazy weather, crazy politicians, crazy residents in general, crazy me? My answer would be all of the above are currently present in the state. 

I have some paperwork to do and it should be an uneventful day. Some rain showers are in the forecast.

Stay safe, be well.


----------



## telracs

last night started slow at work, but then there were some complicated batches (people were scanning stuff out of order), so i had to slow down, so by the time there was more work, i was ready for it. i worked until 7 AM, then called a friend for her birthday. 
i have a lab appointment for 3:45, then i'm going to take a walk. haven't decided if i'm going to go inland to the park, or down to the water. problem with going to the water is that it means climbing uphill on the return and i HATE those grades. 
i'm going to take my backpack with me, so i can stop off at one or the other grocery store (NYC charges for bags now)


----------



## mlewis78

Thanks, Telracs and Loonlover, for your comments about knee replacement. I hadn't heard of anyone not going for physical therapy, but they seem to be improving the process a lot as time goes on. I think it's different for each person.

I don't know if I mentioned that my brother Stan's woman friend is planning on a knee replacement later this month. Stan got a new hip last year.

I used the indoor bike but did not go out today. It was nice out again. I had the living room window open for a while when it was 70. It is 61 now.

I watched part of a youtube video today where the guy went to Brooklyn Botanical Gardens to check out the pink blossoms. Many of the trees haven't blossomed yet, but some have and they were so pretty. He said he is going back next week. The channel is dutchmazz Yesterday he was in Central Park.


----------



## spotsmom

I have a friend who has had both knees replaced. She is single and lives alone, and the PT folks came to her house. She did just fine. I also have friends who have had replacements and were snow skiing the next year.

crebel, I guess I meant politics. Strange things...

Today was about 70 degrees and nearly perfect weather. A bit cooler tomorrow but still quite nice.

Wish we had blossoming trees where I live at 4100'. Our aspens haven't even thought about budding yet (below freezing at night).


----------



## crebel

Good morning. April showers will be the theme of the rest of the week, the farmers are happy.

Spotsmom, I thought politics might be what you were questioning! In keeping with the longstanding KB policy of avoiding political discussion, I will just say our state motto of "Our liberties we prize and our rights we will maintain" is, IMO, under siege by our current legislature (see crazy politicians as one of the options in my prior post). Who knew that meant maintaining rights of a only a very specific sub-group?? Now I've probably said too much. 

Everyone stay safe, be well.


----------



## telracs

afternoon....

after waiting a 1/2 hour at the lab yesterday, they couldn't find me in the system and ended up leaving without getting the test done. 
couldn't decide where i wanted to shop, so i just started walking, eventually ending up at a grocery store that i rarely go to. good part was that they had fresh made sushi, so i got a sweet potato roll, an avocado roll and a veggie roll.

finally had a meeting with my supervisor about my "extra" work, so that's finally settled and i can get up to working full time.

now i have to try and figure out how i'm going to schedule my work/life balance.

today after the meeting, i took another nice walk, sat in the park for a while then hit the bakery.
* passes apple turnovers, cheese danish and chocolate pound cake *


----------



## mlewis78

Telracs, thanks for virtual goodies.

Been wasting time this sunny afternoon. Going to head out, maybe to Central Park, but I'm not going to walk far like I did on Monday. It will get dark in about 2 hours.


----------



## telracs

i made sure that i put on my "outside" clothes before taking my meeting so that i would make sure i'd go out today.


----------



## Andra

Good afternoon. I have had a crazy week.
We have been in Victoria with the family since DH's aunt and uncle are visiting. I guess the last time we saw them was in 2017, so it's been nice to visit. 
I did taxes for my mom and MIL. Both of those were harder than they should have been.
I took my mom for her covid shot yesterday. The local pharmacy had a sign out that they were doing them. She called Monday and got a Tuesday afternoon appointment. It was the J&J one. She was fine yesterday. She was running a little fever today and was kind of tired.
This morning was an early trip to the cardiologist for her. Then we met everybody else for lunch.
I am reading like a maniac to finish re-reading the St Cyr mysteries since book 16 came out on Tuesday. I just started book 14. 
Glad to hear you are all mostly doing well. Take care. Stay safe.


----------



## loonlover

Good morning.

Sunny skies forecast for today after thunderstorms yesterday. Our high should be around 76.

We were going to try eating out yesterday at someplace with a patio but the rain made us change our minds about that. We'll try another time.

We're making plans for a trip to see our friends in Georgia in the fall. Nice to have something to look forward to. 

I bought new blinds for the bedroom so hopefully they'll get hung today. Doing that will also make me do a little deeper cleaning, at least under the windows.

Hope your Thursday is a good one. Stay safe.


----------



## telracs

i had planned to get up around noon and go for a walk, but when the alarm went off i wasn't feeling it, so i slept a bit more, then i got my kindle and read in bed for a while. finally went out around 6 PM, doing about a mile and picking up sicilian pizza and garlic sticks on the way home.

i'm planning to start working around 8 PM and with the "other" work, i can maybe be nice to other people and leave them some data entry so they stop complaining i'm doing too many batches


----------



## mlewis78

I haven't been out. Used the bike and called laundromat to pick up my laundry. Simple life. We will probably have rain tomorrow. Over the weekend there is a virtual flute fair for the New York Flute Club. I think most of the flute clubs around the country are doing their virtual fairs this weekend. My friend from PA emailed me today about the Seattle fair on the same days. Registration was free, so I plan to see one of their events on Sunday afternoon. The NY one is only free for members with a fee for everyone else. 

When the NY Flute Club holds in-person fairs, they charge everyone. I registered last year but didn't go. It was about $25 for seniors. It was on February 29th and I was already feeling very covid-conscious after having been on the subway on the 28th. The fairs have a lot of people in one place. I was still swimming then, however, until they closed the clubs on March 16th.


----------



## telracs

it's cloudy here now, but i am going to eat my cheese danish and then go for at least a 10 minute walk so that i can keep my streak going. 

i keep telling myself i want to walk to the water, but then i think about the hill on the way back and balk....


----------



## crebel

Good morning. It's raining, it's been raining, it will continue raining all day. I have the distinct impression that productivity will not be high and my inner sloth will rise to the occasion. 😊 

MIL made it home safe and sound on Thursday. I actually drove a car Thursday afternoon for the first time since October 2019, just so I could get to the grocery store and restock her kitchen so she didn't have to worry about it for a few days. The store is not far and my bad eye was cooperating very well. I'm not about to jump back into long or highway driving, but it felt quite liberating to have an outing on my own time frame.

Stay safe, be well.


----------



## loonlover

Good morning.

A thunderstorm rumbled through in the wee hours of the morning. Not sure how much rain actually fell. The original forecast for yesterday was rain beginning shortly after noon. But when that changed to later in the day, I hit high gear and mowed the yard. Sure felt good to get it done instead of waiting another couple of days for the yard to dry out after the rain.

The boss forgot to schedule someone to work last night so II agreed to do it. He was ready to hit the sack this morning since he didn't sleep any extra yesterday. He is scheduled for tonight, off tomorrow, then works Monday and Tuesday. A couple of concerts have been scheduled for early 2022 and they are hoping to add a couple of more shows for the fall besides those that were postponed from earlier this year. It also looks like a group will be using the arena for rehearsals next month. Guess I'm going to have to make a decision about going back shortly. Apparently the announcement the arena was hiring drew a large number of applications.

Finishing the laundry and some food prep on my agenda while II sleeps. Otherwise, it will be pretty quiet around here for the next few days.

Enjoy the weekend. Stay safe.


----------



## Andra

Good morning. It's a nippy 56 in Austin this morning. I have just gotten home from a haircut, and I have an appointment to get the Camaro inspected at 2pm.
I am not sure if it's totally fixed; we have too much junk on my side of the garage to pull the car in. I am a little scared to test it. I don't want to argue about trading it in earlier than I want...
Only other weekend plans include laundry.
Take care. Stay safe.


----------



## telracs

i was supposed to have a phone call with a friend this evening at 6 PM my time, but he had to reschedule, so instead i went for a walk. That makes 5 days in a row. my goal today was to take pictures of a couple of catholic churches in my area to play "name that church" with a friend of mine. 
tomorrow it is going to rain all day, so i'm planning on staying in, and maybe doing a couple of hours of work to get some overtime.


----------



## Andra

Good morning. It was 62 when I left the house. Our high is supposed to be 87, and we have potential bad weather blowing through tonight. I thought I had a few more days to try and get the car in the garage. Oops... Guess I know what I am doing once I get home.
I took my tower fan from the office to the house and now I regret it. It's hot in here right now (well, to me anyway). 
I am playing catch-up after being out a week. It's going to be a busy day.
Take care. Stay safe.


----------



## loonlover

Good morning.

Our forecast high for the day is 84. But, we'll be back to mostly 70s for the rest of the week. Can't say I'm quite ready to be that warm every day.

II works tonight and tomorrow night with tomorrow being allergy shot day. We'll head to the allergy clinic once he gets home, then he'll sleep after. For some reason, he still doesn't like the idea of me sitting in the car by myself for my 30 minutes after the shot. 

Not sure what I'll get up to today, but I'm sure I'll find something. Trying really hard to be active for some portion of the day.

Stay safe.


----------



## mlewis78

We are in second day of rain. I haven't been out since Friday night and that was only a very short errand for a heavy big bottle of white vinegar and tissues at my local rip-off supermarket. I do need to get out to buy food. Want to get in some flute playing. I listened to some flute stuff over the weekend from virtual flute fairs in NY and Seattle.

The young couple next door came back yesterday after being away again for 3 months. Someone moved into the apartment below me recently. I'm surrounded again. The woman in the front has been here almost all along.

Hope everyone stays well.


----------



## Andra

Well the car is not fixed... Now I have to decide if it is better to park on driveway and risk possible hail or leave it in garage and risk gas fumes exploding.


----------



## telracs

i had no choice but to go out into today's cold (48 degree) rain. i went back to the lab to try and get my drug test done, but again, they couldn't find me in the system. this is getting frustrating.

after that i went to the grocery store, picked up some water and other stuff. as i was walking home, i stopped to read the menu outside the german restaurant. i wasn't going to get anything, but the waiter came out and i felt bad for him, so i ordered the lamb shank to go. he asked if i wouldn't rather eat at the restaurant, but he seemed the chatty kind and i wasn't in the mood. 

i walked home, dropped off the groceries then walked back to pick up the food. it was quite good, lamb shank, fingerling potatoes and asparagus. i love asparagus.

now i'm off to work for the night.


----------



## Andra

Good morning. It's 72 and cloudy here today. The bad weather passed us by last night. I am glad since we decided it was better to park the car outside. I talked to my brother this morning and he says he doesn't think there are enough fumes to actually explode - it just smells really strong since the garage is closed up. So if we do have hail, I can put it in the garage. Now we are trying to schedule another trip to the shop so he can smoke the exhaust system to see if there is a leak somewhere.

telracs, we don't have any good German places close to us. The best one that I know is in Lampasas. I always get schnitzle and spaetzle (with extra spaetzle for leftovers). My German kiddo made it for us once and it was even better. But I didn't pay close enough attention and haven't tried it myself.

Nothing much else going on here.
Stay safe!


----------



## Annalog

Good morning from southern Arizona.

We have been busy with errands for both sides of the family as well as tasks around home in preparation for our eventual move. Yesterday we finally found all the information that I needed to finish doing the taxes but I did not file as I always verify everything with DH to make sure that I didn't make a mistake and that he knows what was done. We have been doing our taxes this way for 47 years because
*Today is our 48th wedding anniversary!*​We will be doing the same unexciting activities that we do every day with the exception of filing our taxes. (We get a refund from Federal and don't owe State taxes this year or get a refund.) I might make us Turtle sundaes as a celebration. 💕🍨

Yesterday, my sister went to the lawyer's office to sign the final paperwork for closing out our mom's estate. Other than keeping physical things until the two sisters who live far away are able to travel to pick them up, her activities as executor are nearly done. She has done an incredible job that was made more difficult and drawn out due to the pandemic! Tomorrow we will go to my sister's house to help clear out and organize her storage room. 

I hope your day is wonderful. Stay safe and well. Be excellent to each other and to yourself.


----------



## loonlover

Happy Anniversary, Anna. Congratulations! You're just a couple of years behind us come July.

Early trip to the allergy clinic this morning. II trying to get a few hours sleep now. I've got a couple of other errands in my plans for the day. 

Rain not forecast until tonight although a few sprinkles hit the windshield on the way home. A high of 74 today after being in the 80s yesterday.

Our oldest son got his covid vaccine yesterday. Said he woke up to some side effects (fever, body aches) this morning. We'll try not to dwell on the blood clot issue.

Take care. Stay safe.


----------



## telracs

Happy anniversary Anna. 

Andra, I've lived in this neighborhood for 20 years, and it's the first time i've ever gotten food from this restaurant. there was a good German restaurant outside of town when i lived in western NY, and we would go there occasionally, but for some reason, i never patronized this one. it just wasn't on my radar when i would think about ordering.

i had a nice busy night at work last night, and just managed to get myself out of bed. i want to do a drugstore run, so i'm having a snack and heading out. i made sure i put my kindle in my bag, so if it's nice, i'll try and sit in a park and read for a bit to get my vitamin D.


----------



## mlewis78

Tuesday night I went out in the rain to get a few basic, lightweight groceries. Bread, eggs, milk and spinach (for salad). I had cane in one hand and umbrella in the other. Also wore a baseball cap and a slicker jacket with a hood. I stayed dry and didn't use the umbrella on the way home. It was very hard to close the umbrella outside of the store before I went in. I was grateful for it not being windy.

Today was nicer and I took a short walk before I stopped at the same store to buy TP and diet pepsi. My other knee has been bothering me for about a week. Tomorrow should be OK weather with more rain on Thursday.


----------



## Annalog

Good morning from southern Arizona.

Thanks LL and telracs. I did fix 🐢🍨 turtle sundaes yesterday. The sundaes were yummy. I used the last of the frozen mini GF butterscotch brownies that I made earlier this year. I should make more soon. 😉

We are getting ready to head to Tucson to help my sister clear out her storage room. Hopefully we will make enough room so that she can eventually empty her rented storage unit. 

I hope your day is wonderful. Stay safe and well. Be excellent to each other and to yourself.


----------



## loonlover

Good morning.

Rainy this morning with a slight chance of more showers overnight. Looks like mowing will be necessary again by the weekend. 

I may still make a Target run while II is getting a little sleep. It won't hurt me to get wet and probably is good for me to drive in the rain occasionally. 

Probably not much more will happen around here today. 

Hope your day goes well. Stay safe.


----------



## Andra

Good morning. It's 68 and muggy here. Rain has been in the forecast all week, but I haven't seen any yet.
My insomnia kicked in last night and I was up between midnight and 2am... Boy, I'm glad that my commute today was just climbing a flight of stairs.
I have to run out to Target to pick up an order today. I also have an appointment for a massage at 3:00pm. I am looking forward to that for sure!

Happy anniversary Anna!

Take care. Stay safe.


----------



## Jane917

Good morning from sunny SW Washington! Today, and for several more days, our temps are supposed to be int he 70s. Finally the warmer weather is here! Perfect timing for family gatherings, which are slowly starting again. We had a wonderful Easter Sunday with kids and grandkids, and a few visits since then. DH and I have a planned trip to the coast the last week of April....our first trip in over a year! 

Stay safe and happy!

Happy Anniversary, Anna!


----------



## telracs

i crashed this morning and am trying to convince myself to go for a short walk after watching "finding your roots".

it's grey and gloomy, but the phone says 65 degrees, it doesn't feel like it's that warm in here.


----------



## mlewis78

Hi Jane. Nice hearing from you.

Telracs, I watched Finding Your Roots on dvr last night too. John Lithgow, descendant of William Bradford/Mayflower people.

I went to bed very late and still couldn't sleep for a while. Then I put two pillows under my knees and that helped me to sleep for two hours before I slept more after waking up. I should have made the call for an appointment with the knee doctor. Tomorrow. I skipped using the bike today because I think yesterday it was not good on my newly-sore left knee.


----------



## telracs

i tried to watch Finding your Roots last night, but the video was linking wrong, it was some documentary about a woman advocating for patient's rights. although it had the closed captioning for finding your roots.

sometimes i think he spends too much time talking about his guests' careers before getting into the actual genealogy portion.

i managed to go out a bit today, picked up hot honey wings from a local restaurant.

for some reason, i think it's already thursday, but it's not, it's just wednesday.


----------



## *DrDLN* (dr.s.dhillon)

Good morning to all from Sunny Northern California.


----------



## spotsmom

Telracs, wait until you retire. You lose track of what day it is because you have nothing to do and no longer care.

Warming up here but very windy! High 70's by end of weekend!!


----------



## Andra

Good morning. It is damp and 61 here today.
Speaking of not knowing the day - I totally messed up yesterday. My massage appointment was for Thursday, not Wednesday. Sigh. I have to move it because Thursday is my day with my gym trainer.
And if you play Diablo 3, I learned this morning that your follower can lose all of his gear. Apparently it's a bug from way back, and it can happen if you are running with a follower and a friend joins you. Sigh again. I had just uodated all his gear yesterday and it's gone...
Stay safe everybody.


----------



## crebel

Good morning. Sorry about your massage day mix-up, Andrea! I'm with you and the others, because I have rarely left the house in the last almost 18 months, I no longer have a frame of reference for days of the week. Just in the past couple of weeks I have started opening a calendar every day to doublecheck the date and day of the week. Sigh ...

Cold weather here again. We had hard frost both Wednesday night and last night (farewell tulip tree blooms) and there may be measurable snowfall in the northeast part of the state tomorrow. Bah humbug!

Stay safe, be well.


----------



## telracs

grey, gloomy, cold and rainy today. i slept all day and am finishing yesterday's wings before starting work.


----------



## Andra

Happy Friday! It's 60 and raining here. Looks like we will also have another grey, gloomy, cold and rainy day. 
I have no major plans for the next few days - just quite a few loads of laundry to catch up from last week when we were out of town. There should also be a grocery pickup on Sunday.
Have a great day and stay safe.


----------



## loonlover

It's Friday. Not sure that means the same as it once did, even for non-retirees. It certainly doesn't around here.

I need to make a run to the post office today and will probably make a stop at a couple of other places (like the gas station). If I don't get out early enough, then I'll get a little wet as rain is forecast from a little before noon until the wee hours of the morning. 

I've still got a couple of loads of laundry also and then, it will be whatever I feel like doing. We did carryout for supper last night so will be cooking today.

Hope you plan something a little special for the weekend. Stay safe.


----------



## telracs

i got stir crazy last night, and took a "walk around the block" at 10 PM. it was cold, but not raining. and i love the fact that my circle was 3/4 of a mile.

today i decided i wanted japanese food, so i ordered on line from the hibachi place i love. unfortunately, between the time i decided and the time i left to pick it up, the temps went down and it clouded up. but too late, i had to go. it drizzled a bit on my way back, and i was chilled by the time i got home, but the soup warmed me up.

i now have hibachi steak with veggies and sprouts and white rice, along with hibachi noodles and a large fried rice to keep me going over the weekend.


----------



## spotsmom

telracs, will you please share? Sounds absolutely yummy!!! Hope you got some chopsticks for me!

Still very windy here and it's driving everybody crazy! But temps in the low 70's this weekend will be fun for outdoor knitting.


----------



## The Hooded Claw

Good morning to all! Actually it will be an hour before it officially becomes morning for me. Awhile ago I passed two weeks from being vaccinated for my second shot. I celebrated this week by going into a restaurant during the afternoon dead time and eating in the restaurant! First time in over a year eating in a restaurant. It was nothing fancy just a red lobster, but it was good. I felt quite safe it was at least 25 feet to the next occupied table. They use disposable paper menus the waiters were masked and did not hang around. Tomorrow I am actually going to begin a road trip. I will be gone for about 10 days through Colorado and Utah. I hope to Put the four-wheel-drive on my new (six months old now) Jeep Cherokee Trailhawk to use without getting too crazy!


----------



## telracs

spotsmom said:


> telracs, will you please share? Sounds absolutely yummy!!! Hope you got some chopsticks for me!
> 
> Still very windy here and it's driving everybody crazy! But temps in the low 70's this weekend will be fun for outdoor knitting.


you can have both sets of chopsticks, as i am too klutzy to use them.
* passes hibachi and other stuff *

have a good trip claw. stay safe.

i had a productive week at work this week, so i'm calling it a night early and hitting the sack.


----------



## crebel

Good morning.

I have my own chopsticks, so I was good to go when telracs shared last night! 😊 

Claw! A new trip, how exciting for you after a long dry spell. Enjoy and be safe. I know you will share your adventures along the way or when you get back.

It is cold again here and weather forecasters are talking about winter storm warnings for the start of next week. 😲 I really thought we were done with snow until the end of the year. I mean, good grief, we had an 80 degree day a week or so ago, the house was opened up, and DH was out mowing!

Everyone stay safe and be well.


----------



## loonlover

Claw, enjoy your trip.

Good morning.

Yesterday's rain never really materialized. The ground is still plenty saturated so I didn't complain. We are to have a couple of chilly nights next week, but no precipitation in the forecast until next Friday.

II works tonight - I told him last night he was getting breakfast for lunch today. Easy to fix and it didn't take any brain power to decide on what I was fixing. He'll be off tomorrow, then is scheduled for Monday and Tuesday again. I'd like to think next month's schedule would be ready when he gets there today, but that isn't the norm so I should quit wishing, I guess. No one else seems to think it should be ready more than a day or two before it goes into effect.

Hope your weekend is going well. Stay safe.


----------



## Annalog

Have a safe and fun trip, Claw.

Everyone, thanks for the anniversary wishes.

Good morning from southern Arizona. We seem to have jumped from spring to summer. Tucson friends are posting photos of saguaro blooms already. I remember them blooming mid to late May, not April. I just checked online to verify and learned that the Saguaro National Park started a Citizen Science project in 2017 to study the saguaro flower cycle to learn how it relates to temperature and other meteorological changes over time.

Nothing much new here. We continue sorting through stuff and finishing projects around home in preparation for our eventual move. Our daughter submitted the paperwork to her HOA for the backyard studio. DH continues to work on his model railroad. I continue crafting, mostly origami and quilting, but I did start a new-to-me one, card (tablet) weaving. It is another way to use the thread, cord, and yarn supplies that I already have with different tools that take up about the same amount of space as my yarn needles, crochet hooks, and knitting needles and less space than my small handheld looms. So, it won't change my total crafting space needs. 😀 It does give me more incentive to declutter and organize all of my thread, cord, yarn supplies and tools as I have done with my fabric. 👍

I hope your day is wonderful. Stay safe and well. Be excellent to each other and to yourself.


----------



## telracs

i want pictures of the model railroad!
one of my fondest childhood memories (and i don't have a lot of childhood memories thanks to a couple of concussions) is of my uncle's railroad set in his basement.


----------



## The Hooded Claw

I have started a thread for my road trip. I will add to it in coming days...And good evening from Durango, Colorado!


----------



## Andra

Good morning. 48 and nippy in Austin to start the week.
I am at the office today and tomorrow. I need to do a better job of getting things done on Sunday before about 3pm. Waiting until my 7:30 alarm goes off to go upstairs is not the best way to get my stuff together to come to office the next day. Getting up at 5am means I need to turn the lights out around 8pm... Otherwise I don't get enough sleep and the world has to deal with grumpy Andra.
Looks like we are going to have cooler weather again this week.
Take care. Stay safe.


----------



## loonlover

Good morning.

It was 38 when I arose. Didn't think it was going to be that chilly until tomorrow morning. Now the prediction is a low of 45 tonight and then back into the 30s for Wednesday morning.

II working the next two nights. I have errands to run both today and tomorrow while he sleeps. Helps keep me a little more active.

Hope your day goes well. Stay safe.


----------



## crebel

Morning - I'm not sure about "good" just yet. It is currently, on April 19, SNOWING at my house! It was nice enough yesterday for DH to mow our 2 acre yard. This is just crazy weather. Not quite as bad as what Claw drove to yesterday (yet), but close!

I had fun last night long-distance watching-while-texting the Food Network Tournament of Champions finale with telracs. We were both pleased with the winner.

Stay safe, be well.


----------



## telracs

* wanders in and passes out honey nut cheerios and chocolate frosted flakes *
my phone says it's 64 degrees out, but my apartment feels cooler. i didn't go out at all this weekend, so once i've had some breakfast and woken up a bit, i'm doing a grocery run. i need juice and should get some TP.

it's fun when crebel and i watch and text, but it's challenging because i'm streaming and she's watching live and i have to pause when she hit those long commercial breaks and i don't get any.

i worked overnight last night, but am only working this evening and not post midnight because i have a lab appointment (third times the charm, right?) tomorrow afternoon and want to get an early start. after that i'm going to get on the subway and hopefully go to trader joe's. if the line is too long there, i'll just go to katz's deli, so if anybody wants to order virtual sandwiches or stuff, let me know and i'll pick up for the party...


----------



## Andra

take 2 - apparently I tried to post when the board went down

Good morning. It was 53 when I got up, but the sun is out now. Maybe we will get up in the 70s today. This is a nice little interlude before we head into summer. Is this what people outside of Texas call Spring?
telracs, we used to have a Katz's deli here in Austin. I loved their latkes and sour pickles. But it's probably too late to put in a request...
Today (yes, I checked) is my re-scheduled massage. I am really looking forward to it. But I haven't been sleeping well, so I suspect it may just be an excuse for a nap this afternoon.
DH got his appointment for the second Moderna vaccine at the end of the month. We are getting close to being able to go to the movies - I just don't know if that Godzilla movie will still be in theaters another four weeks...
Take care everybody. Stay safe.


----------



## Annalog

Good morning from southern Arizona.

I couldn't find any photos of DH's model railroad prior to disassembly for the move without turning on old computers, telracs. The bench work of that layout is currently stored in our daughter's attic. Anything fragile or climate sensitive such as structures, scenery, road bed, track, engines, and cars are stored in boxes in our house. Here are some photos of the smaller layout in progress. It has been assembled from parts of previous layouts.








The center divider is made up of previous backdrops. It separates what will eventually represent two towns. The white painted wood is part of a control panel that DH's dad built over 40 years ago. This 4'×8' layout is on wheels so that it can be moved easily within a room. It is built for easy disassembly, moving via pickup truck, and reassembly. No scenery will be added until after we move.








The unpainted section and brown paint streaks were previously behind mountains in a previous layout incarnation.








This hidden yard may eventually be expanded to a larger staging yard after we move. The square holes will be covered by tunnel portals.








The white painted supports are from various disassembled projects. DH removed the countertop that he had mounted in the closet about 20 years ago in the room used for the model railroad. He has now mounted it on an old rolling office table acquired at a yard sale. Now he has a workbench that can be stored, when not in use, completely under the layout. On each end of the railroad framework he has mounted two of the kitchen cabinets removed from my mom's house during remodeling. He will be able to keep everything related to the model railroad within the space needed for the railroad itself. 😀

Hope your day is wonderful. Be excellent to each other and also to yourself.


----------



## telracs

thanks for the photos anna.
andra, GMTA, so i did get some latkes * passes latkes and applesauce and sour cream*

had a pretty good day. stopped working around midnight, in bed by 1 AM. up around 10 AM, had breakfast and got dressed. headed out early, since i wasn't sure how often the buses were running or how long the ride would take. lucked out, caught a bus quickly. was too early to go to the lab, so i walked up to the park i used to go to as a child, it looks very different, but it was nice to sit in the sun and read.

walked over to the lab, and things finally went smoothly. this site was less crowded and seemed a bit more organized and less chaotic. this lab tech looked me up in the system and done in 10 minutes. then i got on the subway and went to Trader Joes and Katz's deli.

we have potato latkes, matzo ball soup, a pastrami/corn beef sandwich, and pickles and mustard. 

ENJOY!


----------



## mlewis78

I visited orthopedic knee doctor for 2nd time about my knees. Had cortisone shot in each knee this time. They took x-ray of the left, since that was not done before. Doctor says it's a mirror of the right. I asked for and got a prescription for PT. 

It was so nice outside (73 F.) that I took a walk after that. The doctor office was close to Central Park. I only stepped in there to see if the blossoms were still near there (that I saw two weeks ago). They are gone. I could see tulips from across street at the Columbus Circle little park where the Columbus statue is. Last month the police finally removed the barricades around it, but today there were bike racks all around the park and around the base of the statue. Figured they were expecting trouble if the verdict in the trial came out not guilty. I took some pictures of the tulips.

I walked over to Riverside Park South. My knees were pretty tired by that time. Walked from 70th to 59th and left the park. I bought a pizza slice to go and messed it up. I can't carry the slice bag properly with one hand, so I put it in a shopping bag with the soda and chips. The pizza needs its own bag. I lost some of the sauce and cheese and it wouldn't come off of the inside of the bag. Ate what I had though. If ever I go out only to go to the pizza place, I could leave the cane home and carry it properly. Better yet would be to order a whole pizza delivery.


----------



## crebel

Good morning. I am awake WAY too early this morning for no apparent reason. Late spring snow has moved out of our area and it sounds like we are in for slightly warmer temperatures and some possible rain showers before a beautiful weekend. I'm looking forward to opening windows and airing things out again.

Mlewis, I had you on my mind last night as I tried to unscrew the top of a Talenti layers (salted caramel truffle!) and was moments away from taking out the hammer as I had suggested to you a few months ago. 😄 Lucky for me, DH came in and was able to save the day (although even he really had to strain to get it open). I would never have been able to open it on my own without a hammer. I wonder if they get complaints?

May everyone's problems be no worse than inability to open a package of gelato. Stay safe and be well.


----------



## telracs

crebel's up too early, and i'm still up from yesterday. boy our schedules are out of sync.

we are due for rain today, so i'm planning on staying in, eating my leftover deli stuff and reading Heinlein's "The Moon is a Harsh Mistress."

later....


----------



## Andra

Good morning. I am working from home today so I did not have to get up at 5am. Strange how I can sleep a lot later when my commute is walking up the stairs.
We had a front blow through last night and are down to 40 again. I don't really mind the colder weather, but my allergies are not happy. I am pretty sure it's oak pollen. My eyes itch and my head is all stuffy.
Have a great day. Stay safe.


----------



## loonlover

Good morning.

Freezing here but will warm up to the 60s with sunny skies.

II called and asked if I would like for him to bring breakfast home. Silly question. He should be here with it shortly.

Mowed the yard yesterday. Think I'll take it a little easier today.

Have a lovely day. Stay safe.


----------



## telracs

evening. it's kind of sunny out now, so i'm thinking of taking a quick walk so that i keep my streak going. 

* passes left over pastrami and corned beef and potato pancakes *


----------



## mlewis78

crebel said:


> Good morning. I am awake WAY too early this morning for no apparent reason. Late spring snow has moved out of our area and it sounds like we are in for slightly warmer temperatures and some possible rain showers before a beautiful weekend. I'm looking forward to opening windows and airing things out again.
> 
> Mlewis, I had you on my mind last night as I tried to unscrew the top of a Talenti layers (salted caramel truffle!) and was moments away from taking out the hammer as I had suggested to you a few months ago. 😄 Lucky for me, DH came in and was able to save the day (although even he really had to strain to get it open). I would never have been able to open it on my own without a hammer. I wonder if they get complaints?
> 
> May everyone's problems be no worse than inability to open a package of gelato. Stay safe and be well.


Next time, try running water over the top of the jar. It doesn't have to be very hot. I haven't had any Talenti in a while, but it's good!


----------



## mlewis78

I used the exercise bike for first time in a week. I'd told the doctor that it was starting to hurt my left knee and he suggested raising the seat. I think that helped. I didn't do to much. Total of 21 minutes.

My brother got his friend home at 3pm after she had knee replacement today. She was told that pain would set in tomorrow.

Yesterday it got up to 73 degrees and now, after some storms, it is 45 degrees. I haven't been out. I did make a trip downstairs with the garbage. I heard that there was some hail. I just heard one thunderstorm.


----------



## telracs

it was deceptive today, mlewis. it looked nice when i decided to go out, but in fact it was cloudy and windy and cold.

hopefully going to see my sister tomorrow. she has a pre-op appointment near me tomorrow. i think i'll go to TJ and katz's again after seeing her, even if she doesn't want to go.


----------



## The Hooded Claw

Good evening from Moab, Utah, my road trip continues and I’m now at my final dest which will hopefully keep me entertained for five nights! Then I will head home, a two day drive.


----------



## loonlover

Good morning.

We could get a couple of inches of rain over the next 12-15 hours, but it hasn't started raining yet. Thunderstorms possible this afternoon and early in the morning. Won't complain if it stays to the south of us.

Had a blood pressure recheck appointment yesterday. She upped the dosage on the medicine. It had been down quite a bit on my daily checks, but of course was a little higher in the office. We'll see how it goes.

We did a little shopping yesterday at Target and TSC, followed up by seeing what shops were still open in the downtown area of our county seat (Benton). Then stopped at the Farmer's Market which is open from 4-7 on Tuesday and Thursdays again this year. I think I'll be more successful at shopping there with those hours than I did getting there early in the morning.

This cat is a bit of a thief/packrat, carrying off a variety of items. Last night was one of the most surprising though. I bought a flat of strawberries and, while I was fixing them for freezing, she managed to steal one and carry it to the bedroom. At least she had just left it on the floor and hadn't stuffed it under something. Also, I found it before one of us stepped on it.

Hope you have plans for something over the weekend. Stay safe.


----------



## Andra

Happy Friday. We have a gloomy, dreary day here. Temps are in the 60s, it is drippy, and there is no sun. I put the car in the garage in case we get any severe weather this afternoon.
Nothing else to report from here.
Take care. Stay safe.


----------



## telracs

it's nice out today, and i needed TP, so i took a walk to the grocery store. 
on my way out, i checked, and my latest sugarfina order came, so i also checked my mailbox and i had a greeting card (thanks crebel), so i took my stuff upstair then went out and got my TP, a spinach miso salad mix, some crackers, chocolate oat milk and tropicana caribbean sunset juice.


----------



## telracs

nice weather again today, but i was feeling a bit under the weather and didn't really want to go out, but i want to keep my streak going, so i ordered from one of the italian places. had to put in the order for an hour later than i was ordering, so i went for a walk to the park and read a bit then picked up my chicken rice soup, fried zucchini and garlic bread. i really like this chicken rice soup, and the garlic bread is good, but the zucchini got a bit soggy.


----------



## Andra

Good morning. It is a nippy 55 here right now. But the sun is already peeking over the houses. Looks like it will be a pretty day.
I have a little housework on my list today and I need to do some sort of resistance workout. I have gotten pretty consistent about at least 30 minutes of cardio six days a week, but my efforts to add a day of resistance are not going as well.
There is a new tea store in Cedar Park called HTeaO. They sell tea that is already made and some tea bags. It is pretty much iced teas. Yesterday I got a citrus black that was pretty yummy. I need something for the days I have to drive to office so I can avoid McDonald's and a coke.
Have an excellent day.
Stay safe.


----------



## loonlover

Good morning.

Our forecast high for the day is 76 with multiple days in the coming week to be in the 80s. Guess that 2 1/4 inches of rain that fell Friday into Saturday will be dried up quickly.

II said he was really tired after working last night so he headed to bed immediately after breakfast. He is off tonight, then scheduled for Monday and Tuesday. Tuesday he'll have to split his sleeping time as we have dental appointments in the middle of the day.

Still trying to decide if I'm going back to work. Event staff did receive an email this week about when events are scheduled and inquiring who will be coming back to work. A major rebuild of Interstate 30 (including the river bridge) in the area does not make it any easier to make a decision. Parking for the arena plus traffic clearing out after an event will definitely be affected.

Some laundry and seeing that we are fed are the only things on my agenda today.

Have a peaceful Sunday. Stay safe.


----------



## telracs

we had rain overnight, but it had stopped by the time i left the apartment to take a long walk to the train to meet my sister who was taking the long island railroad back from my niece. 
we met outside whole foods, did a bit of shopping there (i'm more a Trader Joe fan), then we went upstairs and hit the vegan burger place. they have added "chicken" dishes, so i got hunny hickory tenders which came with french fries and cole slaw. i also got a mud pie soy shake. 

the tenders are yummy, sweet and a little tangy, but i think they give too much in the way of french fries.


----------



## mlewis78

I got a hair cut on Friday, the first since early January. From there I went to Whole Foods for spinach, frozen salmon and boneless chicken breasts. Thought maybe I should get back to eating that stuff. Been losing some weight. As of Friday I am down 14 pounds. I had gained 27 over the past year, so I need to lose more. My knees feel comparably better since I had the cortisone shots last Tuesday. I know it won't last, but it should be good for a few months.

My brother Stan had his 74th birthday Saturday in Georgia.


----------



## Andra

Happy Monday! We are up to 77 this afternoon and I can see the sun through the windows on the other side of the building.
I think I did slightly better with my Sunday-getting-ready-for-going-to-office-on-Monday routine, but it still needs a little work. The hardest part is actually turning the lights off early and going to sleep. I guess I should not start new books on Sunday...
Nothing else going on here this week.
Stay safe.


----------



## telracs

i was going to get up REALLLLLY early and go do laundry, but i've got a sniffly/runny nose and just wasn't feeling it. but, i had a package that needed to go to Iowa, so i finally got my act together, walked to the UPS store, then stopped at the bakery and grocery store.

apple turnovers for everybody! and cute little cranberry walnut rolls.


----------



## crebel

Good evening. Gorgeous weather here today if a little breezy, still at 84 degrees right now.

DH took me to the grocery store this afternoon. Healthiest total cart of food we've ever bought at one time, I think . He started back on Weight Watchers and since I'm doing most of the food prep and cooking, I might as well follow along. My biggest problem is getting rid of sugar in my hot tea since that equals almost my entire point count for a day in the quantities I drink. A box of Splenda made it into the cart, it will take some getting used to, but it is doable.

DH has an evening meeting, and when he gets home we are going outside to see the super moon that is supposed to be out tonight.

Oh, and I got the wedding music by email today!!! I'm very excited to have it again.

Everyone stay safe, be well.


----------



## mlewis78

My right knee is doing a repeat of what happened in November. It won't straighten, and I can only walk by dragging or sliding the other foot. If I move the other foot normally, it puts a lot of pressure and pain on my right knee. This started about 9:30 tonight. When this happened before, it was fine when I got up the next day. Hoping this will resolve itself for now.

I have an appointment Friday for knees PT.

This afternoon I used the bike 21 minutes and it was OK. Later I took a walk, just 1.6 mile. Got home and played flute for 30 minutes while standing (which is my usual way of doing it). After that I got on the floor to fix my back and that was when the knee locked. I had no trouble getting up, but walking was weird and painful. Whatever is happening with my knee, the cortisone shot is not affecting one way or the other (it has helped in other ways over the past week) and taking Nsaid for inflammation is also irrelevant to it. My left knee is very good right now.

I watched a few youtube videos about straightening the knee. One said that being able to straighten the knee is one of the challenges after surgery.

It was sunny but quite chilly Monday. Going into the 60s today and maybe 80 something on Wednesday. Monday morning it was only 43, so the heat came on. Later as the temp got into the 50s, it went off and was cold inside for me.


----------



## Andra

Good morning. It was damp and 68 when I drove in today. We are supposed to have rain this afternoon. That should make the drive home even more entertaining.

crebel - have you tried the "natural" sweeteners instead of Splenda? I've been trying various combinations of stevia and monkfruit. Stevia works better in some teas than others. I only drink black tea in the morning and then I switch to herbals for the rest of the day and I don't need sweetener for most of those. I think you drink WAY more actual tea than I do though. Good luck.

mlewis, sorry to hear about your knee. I hope it's better when you get up today.

I have a pouty puppy at home. She is not happy that I had to come to office today. When I have to come back full-time she is going to be a handful. I think she needs a cat 

Hope your week is going well. Take care. Stay safe.


----------



## loonlover

Good morning.

mlewis, hope your knee is better this morning. 

We're to be in the 80s again today, but with cloudy skies. The possibility of thunderstorms in the forecast for tomorrow and Thursday. Clouds rolled in early enough last night to block viewing the full moon.

II's seasonal allergies have kicked in so he canceled his dental appointment for today. Bad thing is he couldn't reschedule until July. I'm keeping mine for today. At least he'll get more sleep today before working again tonight. 

I'm sure I'll stop and get something for lunch on my way home from the dentist. Not sure if I'll make any other stops while I am out. 

Andra, I'd agree with you on the cat. I'm so glad I adopted another one. II interacts with this one more than he ever did with previous ones.

Take care. Stay safe.


----------



## telracs

i went out last night around 10 to look at the big moon. i guess it would have been better if i'd gone out earlier when the moon was near the horizon, all i saw was a very bright moon, but nothing spectacular. 

i planned to go out around 5 AM when nearing moonset, but when i looked out the window it was clouded over, so no go.

my sister had knee surgery this morning, and is staying overnight at the medical center. says she's feeling good.

i have a 4:30 on-line meeting, so am trying to decide if i want to walk before it, or order papa john after and walk for that.


----------



## mlewis78

Thanks Loonlover and Andra. My knee has been good today. Something about sleeping helps to make it relax, duh. I did not go out at all or even downstairs for mail. Hope to enjoy the warmth today (Wednesday) when the temp should be at least 80. It will also be nice to open windows and let the warm air in. It's been cold inside lately.

While I was getting ready for bed last night and moving a few items from living room to bedroom, I fell in the living room (I'd been hobbling with the cane and the pain). I hit the left knee, so that's tender now. It turned pink first. Just a light bruise on the kneecap. I'm just relieved that I didn't break anything. Right hand is a little tender below the thumb, but it's OK. I played flute for a little while in the evening.


----------



## mlewis78

Telracs, all the best to your sister. I realize she is a pro at knee replacement recovery.


----------



## telracs

thanks mlewis. i thought she was going home right after the surgery (she HATES staying in the hospital after surgery), but she opted for an overnight stay, so she'll be going home today. she's arranged for my nephew to get an uber and pick her up.

and please, be careful... i don't like hearing you fell.


----------



## crebel

Good morning. Our weather remains above-average warm, which is lovely. Windows stayed open all day and night.

For about 2 weeks we have been having trouble with our house phone. I can call out just fine, but anyone who tries to call in gets an immediate "this number is unavailable" message. The phone never rings, doesn't show a missed called or a voice mail. Our cable company is the provider of the digital phone service and continues to give DH the runaround. Not too big a deal as we each have a cellphone and most anyone who would regularly call knows they can reach us that way.

Yesterday afternoon when DH was home for lunch we realized our 2nd vaccinations had not been scheduled (4 weeks was last Friday) and thought uh-oh, if the pharmacy has been trying to call they haven't been able to reach us! I called them and we will get our shots this afternoon, YAY! Hopefully it won't hit DH too hard as he has a pretty busy court schedule Thursday and Friday, but it was either today or not until the next Friday to wait for a weekend. 🤞 We're not going to worry too much about food today and tomorrow and just work on staying fully hydrated with Gatorade and coconut water. I'll also get a pot of chicken noodle soup going this morning.

Mlewis, glad you are getting along better with your knee and arm, but darn it on falling again! Thank goodness you didn't do any real damage this time.

Andra, I have tried various natural sweetners, but they don't count much differently than real sugar and for me at least, honey/agave/etc. add their own tastes to tea and change it in a way that is not as satisfying to me. I'm getting used to the Splenda in hot tea (a little aftertaste) and it doesn't have any count. I'm also cold brewing more tea and drinking it iced which I enjoy unsweetened. I'm weird, I know...

Too long a post this morning. Everyone stay safe, be well.


----------



## loonlover

Good morning.

It will be a dreary day of cloudy skies today, but the rain (somewhere around an inch is predicted) isn't supposed to start until around 10 PM. The forecast is for a high in the 80s .

My trip to the dentist yesterday wasn't quite as smooth as I had planned. On the way down, a warning light came on. I went ahead and drove to the dentist's office, then looked up the meaning of that particular light. Once I read it, I decided I did not feel comfortable driving to the dealer, so I had it towed. Since II was working last night, I didn't want to awaken him early. I rode in the tow truck, then had the dealership give me a ride home. It may not be anything major, but when it mentioned possible harm to the catalytic converter if not checked out, I wasn't taking any chances. There has been a recall on some 2020 Souls, but our VIN# hasn't been listed, yet, at least. No telling how long before I hear something. We have been spoiled in recent years by not having to have vehicles in the shop for anything but routine maintenance.

II trying to get a few hours sleep this morning; doesn't work again until Saturday. I've always got some chore I can get done while he sleeps. Doesn't always mean I'll do it, though.

Hope your day goes well. Stay safe.


----------



## The Hooded Claw

Good morning! I got home from my road trip with no issues. Arrived in the early evening last night to beat expected thunderstorms today. I’m back on my job today. I am glad Crebel is getting second shot, and hope the car and fall and hospital issues work out for everyone!


----------



## Andra

Good afternoon. We are at 82 right now with a front and possibly some bad weather blowing through tonight. If it looks like we may be in the path of any hail, the car will go in the garage overnight. I'll just open the door to air it out first thing tomorrow. I have to drive to office again tomorrow as we continue to test the setup of our Live Commission Meeting (except for letting people call in to make public comment). Sigh...
Good luck to all of you with second doses of vaccine. DH gets his tomorrow afternoon.

Crebel, I have started doing to cold brew for things I know I an going to ice anyway. And the blacks don't need as much sugar when brewed that way. I read something that said it's because the colder water doesn't make the tea as acidic maybe? Whatever the case, I'll take it. I am trying to get back to no sweeteners in the blacks.

Be careful mlewis - you don't need to be falling any more!
Glad you made it home Claw. Thanks for sharing your trip with us.

Take care. Stay safe.


----------



## telracs

afternoon. phone says it's 70 degrees out, but my apartment is chilly. or it might just be me, i'm always cold.

i had a long "day". had an on-line meeting at 4:30 PM to get trained in another daily task they want me to pick up. sometimes having people know you know how to do things means you end up getting more work. basically, i now have to review a daily report to make sure that patients that have prior cases are linked together. my boss said that the report was usually done around 3 AM, so that fit into my current schedule (i try to work 8 PM to 5 AM).

after my meeting i stayed on line and did a bit of my project work. logged out at 6:30, ordered from Papa John and hiked to pick up my wings and bread products (* passes more breadsticks to crebel *). 

logged back into work around 8:30 and started my real work night. not a lot of new work, so i was doing on-going project work. when i checked with the night supervisor (the boss i refer to is her boss also), she told me the report was actually run between 5:30 and 6 AM. which means i can't end my day until almost 7 AM. 

which is what happened, i ended up working until 7:15. had breakfast and hit the hay. i was planning on not going for my walk today, but i'm awake and it's sunny out and supposed to rain tomorrow, so i think i will take a little bit of time and get some air before starting my night again.


----------



## crebel

I love virtual bread of any kind, fits right into the weight watchers plan. 😄 

Thanks, telracs!


----------



## telracs

carb addict alert!


----------



## mlewis78

Thanks for your concern about my fall Monday night. I think it was because of the knee not functioning (wouldn't straighten) and not a balance issue. Pretty scary. I was fine again today and took a walk to Central Park, just from 59th Street to 67th Street. Walked back along Broadway. I thought it would be too late for Breads Bakery, because they were closing at 7pm for months, but they were open a bit after 7 and the price of the loaf of sourdough was reduced. They are open at 8 and the price goes down at 7. I bought blueberries for first time in months at a produce stand outside. I had stopped buying certain things after my wrist fracture in September if it was out of the way or heavy to carry.

On the way home I stopped at Justino's for a slice of pizza. I ate it at a table outside and it tasted so much better than when I bring it home. So yummy. It is close to home, but on the way home it cools off and coagulates. Microwaving takes away the flavor, but I do that.


----------



## telracs

justinos---- yum.... buffalo chicken slice, please. 

got a question for you, mlewis. is Cozumel, the tiny mexican place a couple of doors down from justino's stil open? i loved their chicken tortilla soup, i could go through 3 orders of it in one day.

i got good news today, i passed the drug test and background check, so my overnight shift differential should start kicking in next week, and i'm eligible for health insurance as of May 1st. unfortunately, it looks like the company only uses bc/bs, which is not my favorite, i've been uhp for so long. i'll have to double check that my endocrinologist will take bc/bs. and i think it's bc/bs of new jersey, so....


----------



## crebel

Good morning!

Mission accomplished on 2nd vaccinations!! We both had sore arms last night, but as of this morning there do not seem to be any other side effects. 

Yesterday we ended up with rain off and on most of the day and it is still wet this morning. The farmers are very happy and our only downside was grandson's first baseball game of the season being postponed until tonight, followed by another game Friday night, followed by granddaughter's dance recital Saturday afternoon. We are getting back to normal!!! There are still distancing requirements and we will continue to wear masks for the foreseeable future when outside our home, but I am beyond excited to see family who have also been vaccinated on a regular basis again.

LL, I hope your vehicle concerns turn out to be minor or at least not too costly! Claw, I'm glad you're home safe and sound; thanks for taking us along on your trip.

I will be watching for a package from NYC today, I have no clue what will be arriving, but I'm sure it will be a great surprise!

Everyone stay safe, be well.


----------



## loonlover

Good morning.

Raining here - I'd guess more than an inch has already fallen with more to come. Tornado watch in effect until 8 AM. I did hear thunder during the night and really strong winds for a very short time.

The car issue was apparently due to them not resetting the computer when it was in for it's 11,000 mile checkup. Sounds sort of weird, but they didn't find anything else wrong. 

Glad to hear of people receiving their second dose of vaccine and hope the side effects remain slight.

Claw, glad you are home safely. We did enjoy your adventure tales. Certainly makes me ready to head out, although we probably won't do anything until our stay in Hot Springs toward the end of May. 

I actually went in to Kroger yesterday for just bread. Seemed almost normal, instead of planning the trip for minimum time inside the store or just doing a curbside pickup.

I think today will be a stay at home day. Have no interest in going out in the rain.

Take care and stay safe.


----------



## Andra

Good morning. 71 and stormy here. Apparently we had a tornado watch last night from 10:22pm-5am... I was already fast asleep by then, so I'm glad we didn't have any twisters in my area. The car stayed in the garage just in case and I opened the door as soon as I got up to air it out. I had to drive in to office today, but should be able to leave nooonish. This would be a good day to stay home and read a new book.
Looks like we may have rain for the next few days. I don't mind the rain. I'd just rather pass on the hail and tornadoes.

Take care. Stay safe.


----------



## telracs

it's grey and gloomy here, with a thunderstorm watch for the next few hours, so it looks like i won't be going out today.


----------



## mlewis78

Cozumel on 10th is closed. I looked it up just to be sure. Starting with Jake's Saloon, a number of places in that location are now gone, including a bagel shop. Walking up that block from 57th St., I think Justino's is the first place that is open. Then Chipotle and Greek Kitchen on the corner of 58th. I have not been to that Chipotle. Too many bad memories of cold "hot" sauce that they served cold from fridge at the Chipotle on Maiden Lane at Pearl Street.

I didn't go out today. Used the bike 21 minutes and it was in small increments. I opened the windows again today and later I realized it was pretty hot in here from the humidity. I am usually cold inside this time of year. It got no warmer than 73 and is 70 now. I thought it was going to rain, but I didn't see it.

The young couple next door, who were away for 3 months at a time over the past year, moved out on Saturday. I learned online that they moved to Ft. Greene, Brooklyn. She posted pictures taken inside the new apartment. Two bathrooms, in-unit washer and dryer. It's quiet now, but I expect there will be major renovation, because that apartment didn't yet have a dishwasher. They make a lot of noise taking out a closet in the hallway to extend the kitchen. I've heard them do it with the 4 apartments below me.


----------



## telracs

is chipotle where boston market was?

i guess the rain missed you, but it did hit my area, so i didn't go out. i'm thinking of going to one of the nearby bagel places when i finish my work night.


----------



## Andra

Happy Friday even though it's gray and gloomy and wet here.
DH is complaining of aches and chills. It might be a long day.
I started the morning with no internet, so at least that's resolved. I used my work phone as a hot spot so I could work before DH got up. I don't like messing with the hardware in his office because I'm always afraid that I will hit something by mistake. He's sitting in front of the TV right now with a pup in his lap.
Have a great day and stay safe.


----------



## telracs

good afternoon. they actually ran the report that is my final task of the day early, so i finished before sun up and didn't go out. it's sunny but howling wid now, but i am going to have some breakfast and take a walk to the grocery store.


----------



## mlewis78

It was nice out when I walked to PT, but it was raining and very windy when I got out. Too bad. I was thinking of taking a walk before I realized. I did have an umbrella with me. After I got home, it was sunny and cloudy with no rain, but more sun and very windy. I never went out again. I was very tired by 4pm. Getting up at 10:30 is early for me, even though I slept OK. I set up a lot of appointments for the next three weeks. I'm going 3 times a week. There are two offices where the same PT man works. This one's entrance was at Equinox in Time Warner Center (W. 60th). He's at the other place on Tues/Thurs on West 52nd. They are equally distant from my apartment, 1/2 mile.

I am starting to get my hopes up of my pool/health club opening. The Mayor said (yesterday?) that he wants everything open by July 1st. It's the governor's call. Cuomo says health clubs 50% on May 15th, bars and restaurant 75% by May 7th. (You can sit at a bar starting May 3rd, no restaurant curfew). I guess it's safer to sit at a bar for hours than swim in a chlorinated pool?

I asked someone at Equinox today what their pool lanes rules are and how they reserve a lane. He said you show up and then they tell you how long a wait it is and it usually works out. I think more people want to swim at my club. He said another Equinox with a larger pool (like ours) is experimenting with two people per lane.


----------



## mlewis78

telracs said:


> is chipotle where boston market was?
> 
> i guess the rain missed you, but it did hit my area, so i didn't go out. i'm thinking of going to one of the nearby bagel places when i finish my work night.


Yes, they put Chipotle where Boston Market was. I may have missed the rain yesterday if it happened when I was asleep.


----------



## telracs

today's rain started just as i was about to go out, so i napped a bit, and then when it stopped i went out to the nearer grocery store and got a rotesserie chicken and this new Caribbean Sunset juice i've taken a liking to. on the way back home, there was a sun shower, which caused confusion to the guy who came out of his building, felt a some rain drops but there was not a cloud in the sky.

tonight the wind is HOWLING and it's driving me crazy, it's distracting me and making me feel cold.


----------



## loonlover

Good morning.

A high of 80 today with rain and thunderstorms beginning around 2 AM and forecast to continue for around 24 hours. The last time rain was forecast for a long span of time didn't happen. Hope the same thing occurs this time.

II works tonight, then off for 3 nights. Not sure why he was switched from working Monday and Tuesday next week to Wednesday and Thursday. Can't say it makes that much difference. Not sure what will happen when shows start up again, scheduled to happen in June at this time.

I realized yesterday morning that the yard needed to be mowed before it rained again so that was my chore for yesterday. So glad it is done. Found one really large anthill - the area around it did not get mowed and it has been treated. I am always on the alert for them any time I walk around the yard.

One prescription to pick up today. The notification it was ready came in about 3 hours after I had picked another one up Wednesday and I just didn't see the point in making another trip that day.

Hope you have some weekend plans. Stay safe.


----------



## crebel

Good morning. Dry, windy, and temperature expected to hit 80s today. It will be nice to eat and play cribbage tonight on the spring-cleaned, screened-in veranda tonight instead of the basement mancave.

Last night we finally made it to grandson's baseball game. The evening was beautiful t-shirt weather, and we were able to watch unmasked being outside and well socially distanced from others while next to our fully vaccinated family. It felt so "normal" and really raised my spirits after a day where my mood hand swung pretty hard downward for no apparent reason. His team is kind of a "Bad News Bears" group this year and they lost, but he played really well - had an RBI hit, walked and scored, had 2 steals, pitched 2 innings and struck out the side with bases loaded. Gma was appropriately impressed and he had fun which is all that really matters!

This afternoon we will attend our granddaughter's dance recital. That will be masked since it is indoors, but out of the house 2 days in a row!!

Stay safe, be well.


----------



## telracs

afternoon
_* passes rolls and cream cheese *_

it looks nice out, so i'm hoping to take a walk. trying to decide if i'm going to log on and catch a few hours of work or just go back to sleep..


----------



## Andra

Rain, rain, and more rain


----------



## telracs

i managed to go for my walk before it got full dark and sat in a park for a little bit to get my vitamin D. 

i wasn't planning on going to the grocery store, but i wanted something to go with the rotesserie chicken i bought yesterday, so ducked in to the store and got a dole ceasar salad kit for today and a blueberry bliss kit for tomorrow. 

* passes chicken ceasar salad and papa john's garlic sticks *

i'm thinking of doing an outback run tomorrow, i have a 50 dollar GC to use.


----------



## telracs

okay folks, need some advice. fun advice......
i'm trying to decide my food/walking exercise options for the week and you can vote....
either post here or you can PM me.
choices:
1. Outback. I have a GC to use. I was thinking of going there Monday, but it says rain, so that might have to be Sunday instead. Would get a steak, a blooming onion chicken dish and some sweet potatoes to keep me for a few days. (walk is about 2 miles each way)
2.Buffalo wild wings. Again, I have GC to use. This would be a Tuesday trip because Tuesday is BOGO wings And I might also get a burger for immediate eating and have the wings on Wednesday and Thursday. This would be about a 1 mile walk.
3. Katz's deli. This would let me do a Trader Joe run to pick up stuff as well as hitting the deli. Again, I'd probably go on Tuesday, since that shows as the dry day. But, this would be out of pocket paying, no GC. IT would be the same 1 mile walk as BWW.
4. Next Level burger. this is a vegan place near whole foods. i have a dollar off to use, and i like supporting them. Again, this would be a one mile walk.

Thanks for your thoughts.


----------



## loonlover

Sorry, telracs, I have enough trouble figuring out what we're eating; don't dare try to get involved in giving advice to someone else.

So far the forecast rain has not materialized. I'll take it.

Made a trip to the arena this morning as II forgot to leave building security's keys and phone. Guess I'll start sending him a text when I get up to remind him to get them out of his pocket.

No specific plans for the day.

Have a peaceful Sunday. Stay safe.


----------



## crebel

Good morning. Rain is in the forecast, but you sure wouldn't know it from the sunny, clear skies out there right now. Maybe these showers will pass us by.

Yesterday afternoon and evening were great. The dance recital was lots of fun, supper and cribbage were fun, the horse I was cheering for won the Derby, my sister and her spouse got their first shots and we now have firm plans for me to spend a week at their house in July!

Telracs, my suggestion is to go in order you typed your choices, alternating gift card/out-of-pocket. So, Outback today, Katz/TJ on Tuesday, then BWW/Next Level next week (or flip with NL for the coming weekend and BWW next Tuesday). 

No particular plans here for today, it should be quiet and restful with plenty of time for naps and reading. Stay safe, be well.


----------



## mlewis78

It was 81 degrees last time I looked (may have cooled a degree or two since 5pm -- it's 6:00 now). I want to get outside in a few minutes. Looks like possible rain over the next few days. I will get out tomorrow, though, because I have an appointment for PT at 4:00.

Telracs, what did you get today? I would have opted for Outback because of the GC.

If it were me, though, that might present a problem with my recent efforts to lose weight. I've lost 18 of the 27 pandemic gained pounds as of last Tuesday.

While I was on the exercise bike I watched part of Dutchmazz's youtube livestream on Governor's Island this afternoon. There is a ferry from the end of Manhattan to go there.

My brother said that his woman-friend went home today after a week and a half of staying at his place for care post-knee replacement (and good cooking). He is expecting our 4th cousin and wife (friend from when he was in high school) tomorrow. The friend is driving from FL on their way up to New Hampshire for the season. I share a brother's stories, because I have no social life of my own!


----------



## telracs

Ultimately decided to take the hike to outback. i know GCs don't expire, but a lot of things have been closing and i was afraid that if i didn't use it, something would happen and i'd be out of luck. 

placed the order for 6 PM pick up and left here around 4:30. walked about 1/2 way to a park and sat for a bit, then walked the rest of the way. as some of you may remember, the route is very hilly and i went the long way and ended up hitting more hill than i would have liked, which slowed me down.

got to outback just as my order came out. i ordered a ribeye steak, their new bloomin' chicken entree and 2 sweet potatoes per entree. i caught a bus for 1/2 of the trip home but all in all, i did 3.5 miles walking.

mlewis, my sister and i have done Governor's Island a couple of times in 2018 and 2019. there are multiple ferries, so we can start in Manhattan but go home to Brooklyn directly from the island. but you have to make sure you watch the schedule or else things get dicey.


----------



## Andra

Good morning. We started in the 70s today and the forecast claims highs in the 90s... But the rest of the week the lows are back down in the 50s. This is weird weather. It's also very muggy outside.
DH got his second covid shot on Thursday and was miserable all weekend. Fortunately he is back to normal today.
Finally got the new registration sticker put on the car yesterday.
Have a great week. Stay safe.


----------



## crebel

Good afternoon. Our current weather is much like Andra's. After being in the high 80s over the weekend, our morning temperature of 63 is now expected to be the high for the week, but it's very muggy. Crazy is right!

Nothing interesting happening here to speak of. Everybody stay safe and well.


----------



## telracs

yeah, we all seem to have similar weather, it's 66 and drizzling here. i'm kind of wiped out from the hike yesterday and it looks like rain all evening, so i don't think i'll go out today. but i'm running low on water and don't expect my hint order for a few days, so will need to go out tomorrow. 

i'm still shifting my schedule, probably looking at 9 PM to 6 AM, then sleep a bit and head out around 2 PM...

* passes left over rib eye steak, and sweet potato *


----------



## mlewis78

Telracs, on the Dutchmazz video of Governor's Island, he took the 3:40pm ferry back to Manhattan. He was getting a subway from there to Brooklyn (he lives in Bay Ridge). I have never been to Gov. Island, but the Flute Club had an event there a few years ago. They played flutes outside. I don't remember why I didn't go, but probably so I could get my swim in and I was still working. I was devoted to my swimming.

Weather was colder than I expected when I walked to PT for 4pm appointment. I took my umbrella but didn't use it. I stopped at Mee Noodle Shop to get take-out steamed dumplings. That was my early dinner.


----------



## telracs

it's actually less of a walk to the subway if you take the ferry from GI to Manhattan than if you take a Brooklyn one (depending on where in Bay Ridge he lives).

i'm pretty good at portion control, so my outback stuff will last me a few days.

i'm trying to figure out my new health insurance options and to be honest, it's very confusing.

i hadn't planned on going out today, but i got antsy, so i decided to do a quick rite aide run. it was raining a bit, but not too bad.


----------



## loonlover

Good morning.

Our high yesterday was 86 but the forecast thunderstorms, high winds, etc. mostly did not materialize. I did hear a few thunderclaps around 2 AM with hard rain, but it didn't last very long. Highs the rest of the week will be in the 70s most days. But, we are taking the flannel sheets off the bed today. Neither of us slept well last night - mostly due to being too warm.

We grilled hamburgers last night and I made homemade hamburger buns. Will definitely do that again. An easy recipe, and they were not nearly as heavy and dense as from the recipe I had tried in the past. I didn't get them quite as consistent in size as I thought I was so a couple of them will probably just be eaten as dinner rolls. The rest will go in the freezer to be used as hamburger buns or sandwich rolls.

Haircuts and my allergy shot on the agenda for today. We're still trying to decide if we will actually eat in someplace once we're through. There is still a possibility of isolated thunderstorms early this afternoon so that might affect our decision.

Hope your day goes well. Stay safe.


----------



## crebel

Good morning. It is rainy and chilly here. The house is closed up again, but fans and dehumidifiers are running - it seems really early in the season for the dehumidifiers.

My arm and hand do not like wet weather at all. Doing my morning therapy exercises brought a tear or two to my eyes, that hasn't happened for a while.

One load of laundry is already in the dryer and MIL is going to drive me to the grocery store later this morning. What exciting plans for today ...

Stay safe, be well.


----------



## Andra

Happy Star Wars Day. It's 70 and muggy here today. We have the chance of pop-up storms during the day - fun.
At least I had a good cup of tea this morning. I fixed my glass yesterday and didn't taste it until I got to the office. It had been in the fridge too long and got nasty. I spit it out and switched to water. So I put new tea in last night and today was much better.
I am still not used to going to office two days in a row. But I am better at getting to bed on time Monday night than Sunday. I am planning to take a mental health day tomorrow. I have some errands to run and phone calls to make and I just want a day off 
Take care. Stay safe.


----------



## telracs

i'm up earlier than i wanted, someone seemed to be ringing all the doorbells near me (i heard mine and my neighbor's) which startled me and now i can't seem to fall back asleep even after trying to veg out in bed. 

it's grey and gloomy here with thunderstorms due later, so i'm going to eat breakfast and then take a walk to one of the grocery stores for a couple of salad kits and water.


----------



## mlewis78

I haven't been out, but the weather turned better with sunshine, 71 degrees, and not as predicted. 6pm. I'm watching youtube and thinking about practicing flute. Haven't played in a week.


----------



## crebel

Good morning. It will be a rainy and cool day here.

DH has a 2-hour meeting in Des Moines this afternoon, so I am riding along and he will drop me off at my mom's apartment to visit while he is in his meeting! The first "real" face-to-face, able-to-hug visit in over 16 months!!

Stay safe, be well.


----------



## Andra

crebel said:


> DH has a 2-hour meeting in Des Moines this afternoon, so I am riding along and he will drop me off at my mom's apartment to visit while he is in his meeting! The first "real" face-to-face, able-to-hug visit in over 16 months!!


AWESOME!!

Good morning. It was 56 when I got up today. It is sunny and should get close to 80 this afternoon.
I took the day off yesterday and ended up spending most of it at the dealership with DH's truck. It started as an oil change and then several other maintenance things got added on... But his truck is older and definitely worth some additional spending from time to time. I still didn't get anywhere close to what I've spent on the car in the past year. I have never seen the lot so empty. My service guy said that they can't keep vehicles on the lot. As soon as they arrive on the transport truck they go to make-ready and then they drive off the lot. They are definitely seeing the repurcussions of the chip shortages. It's a good thing that I don't really want to get rid of my car. It might be difficult right now to find what I want as a replacement.
My mother's day gift from Ginger was some extra pieces for my total gym. The larger squat stand was delivered yesterday. The new handles for the cables on the pulleys were also supposed to be delivered yesterday, but they just got the Pflugerville this morning. The last time I checked it still didn't say "out for delivery". That's too bad because I have my session with my trainer this afternoon. Oh well.
I am experimenting with green matcha mixed with other teas in the morning - still trying to find something with a good amount of caffeine that I can drink with no sugar. I miss Teavana.

Take care. Stay safe.


----------



## loonlover

Good morning.

Crebel, enjoy your visit!

Our forecast high for the day is 80 with abundant sunshine.

II working tonight so I am spending a quiet day. Paid bills this morning; not sure what is next.

I had my left shoulder injected yesterday. I can tell a difference already (of course it didn't have the pain level the right one had). The doctor said if this helps we'll be able to compromise between injections so from now on I'll get both done at the same difference.

We have decided our risk tolerance will be assessed and go from there on renewing activities. Our barber stated Monday she had gone into Walmart without a mask, only putting it on while she was checking out as that was the only time she interacted with someone. (She worries me a bit because she goes shopping by herself way later in the evening than we're comfortable with so would not encounter as many people.) But I'm still not sure I will be doing in store shopping at too many places that aren't making a stab at continuing mask wearing and social distancing to some extent. Out first big test will be the trip to Hot Springs later this month.

I have made the decision not to go back to work. Multiple conditions at the arena (both personnel and maintenance issues) contributed, plus the headaches road construction will cause for the next 3 years all played into the decision. II doesn't plan on working very much longer either. The boss has been on vacation this week so I'm waiting until he gets back before I respond to the email that went out to event staff a couple of weeks ago. 

Hope your day is going well. Stay safe.


----------



## telracs

afternoon.

i have a 4:30 meeting with my supervisor to discuss more work being streamed my way. then i'm going to work a bit because i hate being on line for just a bit. after that (thanks enabler, you know who you are) i'm going to take a walk and see if the german restaurant has lamb shank on the menu.


----------



## loonlover

Morning.

II is still waiting for his relief at work. Don't know if he'll wait as long to quit as he was thinking he would after this. Maybe he'll be on the way home in another 15 minutes or so - the guy's Uber was supposedly on the way the last he knew.

Meanwhile, guess our breakfast will be brunch and my trip to Kroger will be a little later in the day than planned. Oh, well such is life.

Hope everyone's weekend gets off to a good start. Stay safe.


----------



## crebel

Good morning. Still chilly here, low 40s overnight, but today the sun is shining.

I had a great visit with my mom yesterday and ended up being a little longer than expected at 4 hours. It was a little awkward since neither of us has been _doing_ anything to talk about, lol. Being able to hug and just be in the same room together was worth it. I think she is more unwilling to be social or out-and-about than I am. At least I have been to a grocery store occasionally and outside at grandkid's ballgames. She has not been out of her apartment except Dr. visits since March 2019 even though she has been fully vaccinated since February. At her age, I think a return to "normal" is going to be more challenging.

I even let DH nudge me into going inside to eat at our favorite sushi restaurant before we drove home! I was fairly apprehensive, but tables were well-spaced, it was not crowded at all, and all staff were wearing masks. I ended up enjoying myself! 

Stay safe. Be well.


----------



## telracs

i still can't quite bring myself to eat in a restaurant, i like eating at home. oddly enough, i actually still tip when i do take out.....

LL, i think the decision to not return to work is a good one, it sounds like you don't need the stressers.

to be honest, as grateful as i am to be working, it's actually been hard to readjust to work after 2 years of unemployment. 

i worked too much this week, and had a long annoying night last night, so i crashed this morning and didn't get up until 6:30 PM. i need to work tonight, since i have to do that report review in the morning, but i think i'm going to wait until midnight to start my "day"


----------



## loonlover

Good morning.

An expected high of 85 today with a cold front moving in overnight bringing the possibility of thunderstorms for most of tomorrow. But, that will mean highs in the 60s for the first part of the week.

II finally got home about 9:45 AM yesterday. I had blueberry pancakes and chicken sausages on the table within a very few minutes and he was in bed by 10:15. I'm leaving it up to him when he gives his notice, but his lack of consistent sleep make both of us believe he would be better off not working. The most recent work schedule has also made it hard for him to do things around the house as by the time he feels rested from the 2 nights in a row, it is time to start the "I work again tonight" regimen of sleeping late. Both of us feel like this is the right time to devote our energies elsewhere. 

We haven't eaten in a restaurant yet, either. It just didn't happen this past week. Maybe I'll insist this next week. I'd love to go out for breakfast again. That may be the meal that gets me inside someplace first.

Have a good day. Stay safe.


----------



## telracs

afternoon/evening.

it's grey, gloomy, dreary and dull here today. i slept later than i wanted, but i guess i needed it. i have an appointment for a phone call with a friend at 6 PM, so i can't head out for a walk yet. hopefully after the call i'll take a walk around the block. i really want to go out because i didn't yesterday.


----------



## mlewis78

I slept in and didn't go out at all, unless you count taking the garbage out. As Telracs said, the weather was rainy and gloomy. I did my PT exercises, more than usual, and used the exercise bike. 

Friday I had my PT session at noon. I felt like walking afterwards, so I went over to Central Park. The PT was at Columbus Circle, so it is very close. Walked more than I'd planned. The park was not as crowded as usual, but maybe that was because it was a weekday early afternoon.


----------



## telracs

had my phone with my friend (he's in Phoenix and we try to talk weekly or at least every other week and text almost daily), then i caught up with the two shows i've been watching, Blue Bloods and Magnum PI. 

i wanted to check my mail, so i went finally went for a bit of a walk around 9 PM. my iPod is overestimating my steps, in my opinion. by my calculation, i did 1/2 mile, but it says i did close to a mile. i think the next time i go walking i'll put both ipods in my bag and see if they calculate the same.

i picked up some sicilian pizza and was glad to see that at least part of my clothes order from JMS had arrived. i stacked the pizza bag on top of the clothes packages, but i dropped the pizza and the bag flipped and i was worried it was smashed, but the two squares folded on to each other and were fine. 

i checked if there was work, and there isn't, so i'm going to continue to watch an old Alton Brown show then turn in.

i want to order brisket from the greek place tomorrow.....


----------



## loonlover

Good morning and Happy Mother's Day as appropriate.

Feel like I deserve an easy day since I mowed and trimmed the yard yesterday. Will probably get a call from the oldest son. Who knows if the youngest will call. We just don't seem to connect very well with him.

Have a peaceful Sunday.


----------



## crebel

Good morning! Still cold and yucky outside here. DH and his mother have cancelled their tee time for this morning because of it.

Someone brought us a large bag of cleaned morel mushrooms and that's what we had for supper last night along with a salad while playing cribbage - the mushrooms were heavenly. Now we have a year to wait before they are around again.

Since their golf outing is cancelled, DH is cooking lunch for his mother and me and we will do another round of cribbage this afternoon. DD called me first thing this morning and we talked for 90 minutes. I followed that with a call to my mother and you can forget about what I said about her still not being social! Yesterday she went to a restaurant for lunch with her best friend, today my sister is picking her up for lunch out and a trip to one store. Another friend who has been doing all of her grocery shopping for the last 16 months is picking her up Monday for her first trip to the grocery store. The community room in her building was reopened last week and they had a cake and ice cream birthday party yesterday. She is definitely getting back in the swing of normal social life!

Stay safe, be well.


----------



## telracs

afternoon---
thinking about what LL said about II not getting consistent sleep and realizing i have been shorting myself, i slept in today again to try and stay closer to my weekday schedule. 
unfortunately, that means i missed the decent weather and now it's rainy and so it looks like no brisket for me. my late hours coupled with the fact that restaurants here are closing earlier than before means if i want take out, i have to do it in the afternoon/early evening.
the receiving folks didn't scan a batch yesterday, so i actually have a bit of work, so i'm going to do that before binge watching more alton brown.


----------



## Andra

Good morning. 76 and muggy here. I am driving the truck today since DH is afraid that we will get too much rain for the car. I'm not sure where that came from - I've been driving my car over 10 years now and have only had problems with high water once. But it's not a big deal, so no need to argue about it.
LL - I think you made the right call on not going back to work. If it's going to be more of a hassle than a help, you can find something else. My retirement plan was always a book store or a library. Ereaders may have thrown a monkey wrench in that plan.
We got my mom a Total Gym for Mother's Day. It was delivered Saturday when my brother was there. Apparently my incredibly talented mechanic brother could not figure out how to set it up for her (or he didn't want to). So it will sit there until we get down later this month. DH ripped the videos we got with our Total Gym, so I will be giving my mom an old tablet with the videos on it.
I'm already tired and it's not even 9am yet...


----------



## telracs

afternoon. 60 and cloudy here. IT needs to access my work computer so i'm a bit early. once they're done i'm going to do a grocery run (i need paper goods that i keep forgetting to pick up) and i think i'll order a brisket platter for today, and get a sandwich from the same place to have a meat to go with the left over potato and veg for tomorrow). and soup. i want soup. 

i overworked the last 2 weeks and not unexpectedly got taken to task for overtime. so i'm definitely cutting back this week. part of the problem is that when there's work i want to keep doing it, and part of the problem is that i am dependent on other people for work, so if it's late, i get stuck.


----------



## mlewis78

I didn't get outside at all over the rainy weekend. It's been cold in my apartment, and I found it depressing. Monday evening I took a walk up to LIncoln Center to see what they did with the grass installation on the Plaza. It looked almost as bad as the renderings I'd seen in advance. The fountain was on in a way that went through a cycle ending up going very high.

After that I walked to Target for crackers, yogurt and a few other things, nothing heavy. Also stopped at Morton Williams to buy a 4-pk. of TP and quart of milk.

The sun was out during early evening. It's still cold in my apartment. I sent texts to the super Sunday and Monday. Early in the morning it was about 48 outside and 65 inside. Now it's 68 inside, but it feels cold to me. Floors and everything I touch are cold (including the toilet seat).


----------



## telracs

morning. last night was my first true graveyard shift in a while. but at least unlike the last time i worked this shift full time, i don't have to worry about an hour commute to/from work. 

i'm tired, but i didn't go to the grocery store yesterday, so i think i'm going to take a walk now and visit the bakery that is open early. and maybe a bagel store. i'll plan on setting my alarm for early afternoon to go to the restaurant (i got a chicken roll from the pizzeria last night) and the grocery store.


----------



## loonlover

I feel for you, mlewis. Feeling cold always makes it harder for me to make myself do things, even though I know that moving around would warm me up.

It is 56 degrees this morning with a forecast high of 60. The afternoon will be rainy, but it is supposed to end before II heads to work.

Both sons did call Sunday. Otherwise, I just spent a quiet day which I don't mind at all.

Not much happening here this week other than II's shifts at the arena. Looks like I might be able to get some more yard work done after today. I can easily keep myself busy and,doing yard work certainly provides some exercise.

Enjoy your day. Stay safe.


----------



## mlewis78

Seemed like a long day. I was up at 10:00 (cold as usual, but I got into the hot shower) so that I would have a lot of time before my 12:30 PT appointment. This was the first one on W. 52nd Street, which is where I went for my wrist/hand therapy in Nov.-Jan. I did see my hand therapist Winnie to say hello. My PT had me doing a lot of hard things. Hope I can do some of those at home tomorrow before I go back on Thursday.

I went out early evening to have a slice of pizza at Justino's outside before I walked a bit and got some groceries at Morton Williams. It was very breezy then at 61 degrees. 55 now. It will be 45 at 7am when we should have some heat (but probably won't). High of 66 Wednesday.


----------



## Andra

Good morning. It is a very nippy 59 here after we had a front blow through. We had some rain last night and are supposed to have a few clear days before it starts raining again on Saturday.
My allergies are a mess and the arthritis in my hands and wrists is acting up. Strangely enough my knees seem to be OK this time around.

I'm sorry about your heat issues mlewis. It's rare that I get cold, but we keep heated throw blankets around the house just in case - plus the pup likes them.

Nothing much going on here for now. Take care. Stay safe.


----------



## crebel

Good morning. Ditto on chilly here, we had frost overnight. The sun is shining now and it's supposed to reach low 60s today with less wind, still 10-15 degrees below average for this time of year. I'm certainly thankful we have control of our own thermostat! Being unable to turn on (or up) heat in my own dwelling would be terrible.

Stay safe, be well.


----------



## loonlover

Good morning.

Chilly here also. I resorted to winter weight pj's again last night and warmed the house up a bit before II got home this morning. Mystic does help keep a small portion of the bed warm.

II was going to talk to the boss this morning about how much longer he would work. He was going to tell him he would work through the first event in June in order to help train someone for the night before and after a show. None of the rest of the current building security staff have ever worked load-in or load-out. Of course, then the boss didn't come in. So, don't yet know how that is going to go. Also, the schedule for the rest of this month is still not completed so that is another frustration. Makes it difficult to even plan meals when we don't know which days for sure II will be working next week. Certainly reinforces our decision to leave. I sent the email yesterday stating I was not coming back. I did get a response asking if I would possibly come in and go over a few things about Command Center functions, which I will probably offer to do sometime next week.

May run a couple of errands since II will be sleeping all day. Otherwise, no specific chores in mind.

Take care, stay safe.


----------



## telracs

afternoon. 
our heat actually kicked in early this morning, although it was not on over night and i was really cold while working. 
i'm up now because i had an appointment with IT to set up access to a shared drive. 
i'm going to get dressed and order from the restaurant (brisket platter for today and a turkey sandwich to have with the leftover potato and veg for tomorrow) and pick up some paper goods.


----------



## loonlover

Good morning.

Looks like we'll have sunny skies today.

II will work through June 11. Nice to know for sure when we will both be truly retired. 

Hope your day goes well. Stay safe.


----------



## mlewis78

Good morning. I'm leaving at noon to go to PT. Didn't feel too well last night, so I went to bed very early (8:45). Didn't sleep much and then I read for an hour or so. My ear felt stuffy, which is a bad sign -- went through 4 months of that last year starting in mid-April and the doctors were not helpful.

66 degrees now outside. Cold inside, as usual. It was not as cold overnight as it was other nights (55 whenever I checked rather than 4.

Hope everyone stays well.


----------



## telracs

evening.

boring night last night, Covid testing seems to be winding down, and they are training new night staff, so less data entry for me, so i worked on my merging project. and tried to understand some of the company's test forms.

took a nice walk this evening, zigzagging through the neighborhood instead of just going up or down one avenue. was a little cooler than i expected, especially since i was out when the sun went down.


----------



## loonlover

Good morning.

More sunny skies with a high in the 70s today.

I finally started clearing the last spot in the yard that had old leaves yesterday. Will work some more on that today but not sure I'll get it all dealt with. But what I did yesterday improved the view a whole lot. It did feel good yesterday to actually do some work outside. I have 3 days before the forecast of rain 6 straight days so I should be able to at least get it all cleared.

Not sure yet how comfortable we'll be going mask-less. I think there are still situations where I'll still be wearing a mask.

Hope you have some plans for the weekend. Stay safe.


----------



## crebel

Good morning. We are in the low 60s today, but possible rain showers throughout the day.

LL, we feel the same way about going maskless in many situations. Then we're thinking, "OMG, if we keep wearing a mask will people think we aren't vaccinated?" or I've read online comments that say "We kept telling the anti-maskers to listen to the science. Now we're the ones who want to ignore the latest science guidelines?"

Sigh... I was really hoping that after 16 months of mask wearing it would become commonplace and folks wouldn't really think about it one way or another (like it was when we lived in Japan). I've decided I'll keep one in my purse whenever I go out and if I'm someplace I would feel more comfortable with it or a business still asks for masks to be worn, I won't have any problem slapping one back on regardless what anyone else thinks. 

Everyone stay well, be safe.


----------



## Andra

Happy Friday!
It is still unusually cool here.
We are still wearing masks in public - not just walking around the block, but in stores and such. I am afraid too many folks are not getting vaccinated and after a year of wearing a mask it is no longer a big deal.
We are going to see a movie on Saturday. DH really wants to, so I gave in. We are going to Alamo Drafthouse and they are still keeping space between seats and asking for masks. 
Otherwise it's business as usual.
Take care. Stay safe.


----------



## loonlover

Good morning.

Yesterday was a gorgeous day. I spent as much time outside as I could and did complete the yard work I wanted to get done. We'll be a little warmer today with an expected high in the 80s. 

II works tonight so planning on taking it easy this morning. Breakfast for lunch when he gets up and hamburgers for supper. Laundry also on the agenda.

Enjoy your weekend. Stay safe.


----------



## telracs

vegan feast time!
pumpkin soup, miso grilled eggplant, curry stew, pad thai (be aware, it's spicy) and free general tso soy protein.


----------



## mlewis78

We had nice weather on Friday and Saturday (high of 75). After a late PT session on Friday, I took a short walk in Central Park and then went over to Riverside Park South. I was very hungry, so I bought a chicken parm hero to eat at home. 

After PT I used the women's locker room at Equinox and saw a woman with a swimsuit on. I started a conversation. She confirmed that they just show up and if there is a person in each lane, they wait 30 minutes. I guess they never have many people waiting to swim. So different than my club where I have to reserve a lane 48 hours in advance (a big fail when I tried). Their pool is smaller in width but about same same lap length. 

Saturday I got up late, used the exercise bike and got the laundry together for pickup by the laundromat. I walked to Whole Foods and back. They were almost as crowded as in normal times and it was 8pm. They close at 9 now instead of 11. Obviously they have stopped limiting the store to 60 customers at a time. I think there were at least 60 in the checkout area, including people in lines and the checkers. Children were running around. 

Most people are still wearing masks outside here and the stores require them inside. I think for now it's easier for me to wear it than to think about whether or not to wear it.


----------



## crebel

Good morning. It is rainy and dark here and expected to be this way most of next week.

My BIL passed away peacefully in his sleep during the night. He has been sick for a lot of years with COPD (but he still got fully vaccinated!) and we knew the end was near with hospice coming in regularly since last weekend. My sister (the oldest of the 3 of us and not my younger sister who I am so close with) is doing okay and has friends with her. She does not want us coming up until she has some sort of get-together later this summer rather than a service. We did work with them over the phone and DH got some legal work done for them yesterday which they for some crazy reason had not taken care of through the years. I really believe getting that accomplished yesterday morning gave him the confidence that it was "ok" to go knowing the legal protections needed were finally in place. He will always remain a sweet and loving memory to us.

Stay well, be safe, and good to yourself and others.


----------



## loonlover

Crebel, thinking of you and your family.


----------



## mlewis78

Crebel, I am sorry about your loss.


----------



## crebel

Thanks, my friends.


----------



## Andra

Crebel - thinking of you and your family.

Good morning (ish). It is wet here.
I took the day off because I have done something stupid to my back. I am trying to get it straightened out before having to drive across Austin.
The movie Saturday was fine. I think there were fewer than 12 people in the theatre - we were really socially-distanced. The movie was ok. DH wanted to see it...

Take care. Stay safe.


----------



## crebel

Good Afternoon. I was silly this morning and didn't want to post in this thread back-to-back, so I waited for someone else (Thanks, Andra! Hope your back calms down quickly)

More rain here today. On the bright side, while it has been great to go to grandkids ballgames again, one or the other of them has a game _every_ night this week. I'm really hoping for a few rainouts  !

Also on the bright side, as of my morning weigh-in I have lost a little over 10 pounds in the 3 weeks I have been faithfully following along with DH on Weight Watchers. Yay! The only thing I am really craving and can't figure out a satisfying point-friendly version of is a takeout pizza. If I go off the rails one day, that's what it will be for. Everything else is going great - even have DH happy with one or two meatless meals a week now!

Everyone stay safe, be well.


----------



## mlewis78

Crebel, congrats on weight loss.

Here it is sunny at 77 degrees at 2pm. I am going out in a while to meet with a Schwab advisor (6th Avenue). I will have PT on Tuesday, Thursday and Friday.


----------



## telracs

I haven't left the apartment in a couple of days, after walking out into a mob scene on Saturday.

last week my goal was to get my sleep schedule consistent, this week i'm working on a consistent meal schedule. so far, so good, but it's only one day in....


----------



## crebel

Good morning. A slight change in our weather this morning, dark, rainy AND foggy. The ballgame last night was a rainout, I have no doubts tonight's will be as well.

A load of laundry and some meal prep are my only plans for the day. The gloomy weather definitely brings my inner sloth to the fore. I shall dress accordingly in my sloth t-shirt and fuzzy sloth socks. 

Stay safe, be well.


----------



## loonlover

Good morning.

At one time our weather forecast included rain and thunderstorms for 6 days straight, then changed to just being Mon-Wed. Yesterday's rain did not materialize and today's is now forecast to begin much later in the day. We do have a flood watch in effect for the next 48 hours, although the predicted amount doesn't seem to be all that high. I won't complain if it bypasses us again.

II working tonight - going to start training a new hire. I have agreed to go in tomorrow and go over some of my previous responsibilities with the new boss. He never was really in on much that went on in the Command Center other than being one of my contacts when I had to call Security. Both of us are really looking forward to not working, however.

A produce run to Kroger on my agenda this morning. Then, who knows what else will happen. Might depend on the weather, somewhat.

Have a good day. Stay safe.


----------



## Andra

Good morning. Mostlly cloudy and 69 here with rain predicted to start just in time for the drive home  OH boy! Austin traffice in the rain...
We are still supposed to be soggy until Sunday.
After taking it easy (and pain meds and a muscle relaxer) yesterday, my back is much better today. I just have to be careful how I reach for things. Honestly it's ridiculous how easy it is to injure myself nowadays.
Take care. Stay safe.


----------



## telracs

afternoon.

i had a good productive night at work, and was in bed by 8 AM. but then someone rang the downstairs bell which always wakes me and sends my adrenaline flooding, so i couldn't fall back asleep and didn't get what feels like restful sleep. 

i'm going to have some breakfast because i hate going out when really hungry and then i'm going to take a walk to a nearby park and do some outdoor reading. then i think i'll try and go back to sleep for a few more hours.


----------



## loonlover

Good morning.

We received about 2 inches of rain overnight Tuesday into yesterday. Felt lucky as not very far west of us 5 inches fell. Thunderstorms in the forecast for this afternoon and evening with the possibility another 1/2 inch. 

News from our friends in Georgia - reservations have been made for us to meet them at a resort in the Georgia Mountains in September. We're all excited. We may take at least a couple of days each side of those reservations and take our time getting there. With the I-40 bridge at Memphis closed (and we certainly can't see repairs being done that quickly) we'll probably drive out of our way to cross the Mississippi somewhere upstream or downstream. We will have plenty of time to do some exploring between here and there and won't consider it really going out of our way.

II works tonight, training one of the new hires again. I spent some time with the boss yesterday going over forms used in the Command Center as well as the timing of some of the duties performed. It's their problem from now on. Other than me being so dependable, it wasn't my fault there was never anyone else completely trained in the job. Both of us are looking forward to becoming a little selfish and our time spent doing things we want to do and for us. 

Hope you have a lovely day. Stay safe.


----------



## crebel

Good morning. Our weather remains rainy as well, the only change is now our temperatures are climbing into the mid/high 70s which, in turn, makes it sticky humid and increases likelihood of rain turning into thunderstorms.

LL, good for you and II making firm retirement plans and sticking to them this time! How fun that you have a fall trip planned with friends. Things are looking up!

Stay safe, be well.


----------



## loonlover

Good morning.

We received another half inch of rain yesterday. A slight chance for a thunderstorm this afternoon, then supposedly no rain in the forecast for a few days. Hoping that highs in the 80s the next couple of days will dry things out enough I can mow by Monday.

After leaving the arena Wednesday, I stopped at Trader Joe's. Had decided I would go in without a mask if others were. All those I saw coming out and entering before I got out of the car were wearing masks so I put mine on also. Did not see anyone inside the store without a mask. Just read this morning that Kroger is no longer requiring vaccinated people to wear masks. I need to go there this morning - I bet I see a whole lot more people without masks on this trip. And, I admit, I haven't decided whether I'll wear one in or not. I'll see what it looks like when I get there. Baby steps, I guess. We might establish a different pattern after our upcoming trip to Hot Springs.

Hope you have plans that makes the weekend a little different than the same old, same old. Stay safe.


----------



## Andra

Happy Friday!! I think the week got away from me. It's been soggy and stormy most of the week. And I have stopped looking at the forecast because it keeps calling for more rain. I had to go in to the office several days to get things ready for our Commission Meeting next week. We are going to have a (mostly) in-person meeting for the first time in over a year. I am having to think pretty hard to remember how we used to do things. I managed to get enough done yesterday so I could work from home today.
My To-Do list for the weekend is pretty long, but if I actually start on it tonight or tomorrow, Sunday might not be so crazy.
The mosquitoes (mosquitos?) are horrible now. Even the Thermacells are having a hard time keeping a small mosquito-free zone when we go outside.
Take care. Stay safe.


----------



## mlewis78

The temp got up to 90 today. I waited until about 7:20 this evening to go out. It was also quite cloudy during the afternoon and evening, so there was no sunset. I walked by the Hudson River anyway. It was 84 then but I felt sticky.

We had great weather on Thursday and Friday. After PT on Thursday I cleaned up at home and went out again for pizza and a walk in Central Park with my Nikon Z50 that I had not used since September (it was new last June). I've been eating pizza outside of Justino's, but a man sitting out there asked me for money. I took my slice over to the small park in front of Moun Sinai West hospital. It was very pretty there. I'd never been in there took a few pictures. I wonder what time they lock the gate there. I didn't see a sign.

It is going to be hot again Sunday and then it should not be any warmer than 70s starting Monday.


----------



## telracs

i believe mlewis when she says it got to 90 in NY, but with my weird metabolism, i felt chilled all day.

i've been feeling "off" a bit the last few days, just blah and uninspired and blah..... 

haven't left the apartment for a couple of days, which kind of irritates me. i promised myself wings and fries from a local place on Saturday, but i just couldn't get going in time. 

but i AM going to Trader Joe and Katz's deli on Monday!
(make sure you guys nag me to go!)


----------



## crebel

Good evening. I was in a meeting most of the day and it went really well (which was somewhat unexpected). It rained much of the day, but by the time we were heading to our vehicles around 3:30, the skies had cleared and we are enjoying a lovely evening relaxing on the veranda.

Stay safe. Be well.


----------



## loonlover

telracs, I'm taking you literally. Here is your first friendly nag to get out to Trader Joe's and Katz's deli today.

Good morning.

Highs in the 80s most days this week with isolated thundershowers a couple of those days.

Mowed the yard yesterday as it was almost possible to watch it grow again. There was a small area behind the shop that I skipped as the ground was just too wet. But, the grass is pretty sparse back there, also.

I guess I should pack for our trip today. Wonder if I'll remember how. I'ts only for two nights, but we always seem to take a lot of stuff. Maybe this'll be the time we cut down. 

Hope your week is off to a good start. Stay safe.


----------



## telracs

thanks, LL. my favorite enabler pushed me out the door this afternoon. i hit pret a manger and got a bunch of lemon cheesecake desserts, then went to TJ and got some salads. finally went to katz's and stocked up for the week. sat outside and ate my hot dogs, then took a walk around the neighborhood and am now home and eating my soup.


----------



## crebel

Good afternoon. Thunderstorms coming in now. 

DH left work at lunch time to come home for the day and took me to my FINAL orthopedic appointment, yay! After the Dr., he drove to the next town down the road to shop at their grocery store. They have such a wider variety of fresh fruit and vegetables than our same name store here. I was able to get bok choy, eggplant, shitake mushrooms, arugula which are never in our store. They had an interesting new variety of a tiny apricot called raspberry apricots - glad I got some to try, they smelled good and are delicious. They had fresh rainbow trout filets and frozen, already seared (peppercorn and garlic crusted) and sliced (ready to eat on thawing) sushi grade ahi tuna. I was a happy camper when we left.

Then he had time to finish mowing the jungle yard before it starts raining again. There are no grandkid ballgames tonight or tomorrow, so we'll get to watch our MLB Cardinals lose on tv since they start a series against the White Sox tonight and all the Sox games are carried here. The Cubs are also carried here, so the last 3 nights we got to watch in despair as the Cardinals lost 2/3 to them... I have already suggested the next Cardinal jersey I want for my birthday in July, 

Everyone stay safe. Be well.


----------



## telracs

so, what jersey do you want?


----------



## crebel

Yadier Molina, #4


----------



## mlewis78

It was hot on Sunday but not as bad as it was predicted. I walked 4 miles and went to the same part of Central Park that I visited on Thursday. Took more pictures. Bow Bridge and boats on the lake. They had drums going on with a small group crowded up and dancing, eating and enjoying the rhythms. I knew they did that near the Bethesda Fountain and in the Mall just below 72nd, but this group was not as big but packed together.

It's in the low 60s today and turned cloudy. I haven't been out. Got up late, took my time using the bike. I closed the window when I got up, but later it was too stuffy in here, so it is open again for a while.


----------



## The Hooded Claw

Telracs, congrats on getting out to TJs and Pret A Manger. Tough to motivate to go out after being in so much for so long! At my workplace we have been back in the office roughly half time this month, and it is very strange to be going back again….we seem to have continuous drizzly weather where it either is raining lightly or threatening to do so for the past ten days, and for all this week, which makes it even easier to resent getting out here! LL, I am eligible for retirement, and don’t plan to do it for at least another year, but sometimes it sure is tempting! I fear I would get bored if I did it, especially as long as there is a chance of the virus lockdowns recurring, so I want to put it off, but someday I might snap….


----------



## Andra

Good morning. It's still soggy here in Central Texas.
We are having our first in-person Commission Meeting in over a year this week. I thought it would be easier, but it turns out that I forgot how to do a lot of the stuff from before Covid. So I keep having to make extra trips for stuff I forgot.
Glad to hear you are all doing well.
Stay safe.


----------



## telracs

i'm on my lunch break.....
i've finally made my appointment for my covid vaccine, they are doing them at a medical building a few blocks away. i also made a follow up with my endocrinologist, since i'm way overdue.


----------



## crebel

Good morning. A beautiful, lower temperature, lower humidity day is in store here until thunderstorms rumble through again this evening. It was so sticky yesterday and the temperature in our house climbed to 78. I finally broke down and turned the air conditioning on around 10 p.m. - I almost made it to the 1st of June!

Yesterday was really a routine day of stuff that needed to get done, but good grief, I was exhausted last night. I completely understand what you said about getting back into things, Andra! The multi-tasking of things I didn't need to do, or I stretched out, or skipped until I wanted during the last year are just wearing me out as we return to "normal". A year and a half ago I would have considered laundry, fixing a meal, mopping floors and dusting, returning phone calls, completing some paperwork a regular, if not light, day. Sure didn't feel light yesterday. Woe is me 

Everyone stay safe, be well.


----------



## telracs

got my first covid vaccine today. telling me that something will cause fatigue is amusing, since i'm always tired. after the shot i got hot honey wings and truffle fries.

nice weather today, rain in the forecast for the rest of the week into the weekend.


----------



## crebel

Good morning. Yay, telracs!!

It's difficult to keep up with our wacky weather right now. After days of heat and humidity with rain and finally turning on the a/c, this morning we have freeze warnings, the streets are being treated for freezing drizzle, we won't get out of the 40s, and the heat is running ...

We went to granddaughter's softball game yesterday evening. Made it through 90 minutes before the skies opened up and started pouring as temperatures plummeted.

No interesting plans for the day, some cleaning and paperwork. Our son and his family are coming Sunday evening to grill out and we are visiting the cemeteries for Memorial Day on Sunday morning.

Stay safe. Be well.


----------



## telracs

we're due rain all afternoon and over night, so i'm going to do my TP run now and then sleep. and then sleep some more.....


----------



## loonlover

Good morning.

A thunderstorm rumbled through around 2 AM this morning. Looks like it dropped around half an inch of rain. Our highs will remain in the 80s with only a couple of exceptions over the next week or so.

Our trip to Hot Springs made us feel like some things are on the way back to being more normal. The hotel did not require masks nor did the restaurants we ate in. And we were comfortable with it. The hotel has started serving breakfast again and we felt safe with that. Some people did wear masks. Each person should be able to make that determination without being criticized. It did feel good to eat inside a restaurant again and we're looking forward to doing so locally again. Masks were still required at the doctor's office (as expected). My report was to come back in a year so we'll look forward to another trip to Hot Springs next year. 

II is on the schedule to work 4 shifts in the next week. Since the boss has only been doing the schedule for about a week at a time, (another reason he's glad he decided to quit) we're not sure if next Friday (night of the first show in over a year) will be his last or not. It won't bother him at all if it ends then. 

I have a pickup order at Walmart scheduled for this morning along with a couple of other errands to do while II sleeps in. No plans for the weekend as he works 3-11 Monday. Probably wouldn't have been plans anyway. 

Enjoy your weekend. Stay safe.


----------



## telracs

i did my drugstore run and then picked up an egg sandwich. i was going to eat it outside, but they didn't give me salt and pepper so i came back upstairs.
after that i read in bed for a bit, and fell asleep with my kindle clutched in my hand and woke up with it still in my hands. ended up sleeping most of the day, and had to force myself to get up and get going.
have to work tonight, then may do a few hours over the weekend, but i am not working monday! yippee.....


----------



## Andra

Happy weekend!
We had some major technical issues at our meeting on Thursday. I suspect a meeting to talk about the meeting will be forthcoming.
My brother replaced the oil pressure sending unit in the car, so the check engine light is off again. He still needs to smoke it to see if he can fix the "smells like gasoline" problem. So the car will spend some more time in the barn at my mom's.
Everything is wet to the saturation point. We had a pretty big system blow through last night. I am ready for several dry days in a row.
Take care. Stay safe.


----------



## mlewis78

We had nasty, windy, rainy weather Friday when I walked to late afternoon physical therapy. Slept in today. I need to use the indoor bike. Haven’t used it much this week and it is not a good walking day. Highs in the low 50s today and probably again Sunday.

There is the sound of a smoke detector chirping from low battery for about 5 weeks now on my floor in another apartment. The person has been away for months.


----------



## crebel

mlewis78 said:


> There is the sound of a smoke detector chirping from low battery for about 5 weeks now on my floor in another apartment. The person has been away for months.


That would make me bonkers, sorry! It's how I broke my arm/wrist, you know. The smoke detector was chirping and I had to change the battery instead of waiting for DH to get home from work, leading to the big fall...

Our weather is sunny but quite cool. DH has accomplished a lot of yardwork this afternoon after going to the office for a couple of hours this morning and taking me to the grocery store. I have supper in the Instant Pot ready for dinner and cribbage with MIL after we visit the cemeteries in just a bit.

Be well. Stay safe.


----------



## telracs

afternoon. 
thanks to my enabler, i pre-ordered my dinner at 11 AM yesterday for a 4 PM pick up. didn't get a decent amount/type of sleep, and it was drizzling when i went out but since i ordered, i had to go and get my italian chicken rice soup and grilled chicken over orcheitte with garlic and oil sauce. i also stopped at the greek bakery and picked up greek easter bread (even though it's easter bread, this bakery makes it all year, which i love). 

i got a large soup, and they gave me a lot of bread, so it was very filling, so i only ate 1/2 my pasta and then i worked for a couple of hours. i left my pasta on the table, and when i woke up at 4 AM, i ate the rest of it before going back to bed.

it's grey and gloomy and kind of cool, so i'm just staying in today but hopefully will head out tomorrow when it's warmer. 

and tuesday i have an endocrinologist appointment. i'm hoping to get there early and the yummy pie bakers will be there.


----------



## mlewis78

This is our third day in a row of rain. I stayed in Saturday and today. It is 50 degrees outside and was 48 early this morning. I think the super, who lives in the building next door, turned off the boiler during a warm-weather spell in April or very early May. We always have cold days after it's been warm. I am watching TV with a blanket over my feet and wearing a sweat jacket over long sleeves. It should be better tomorrow.


----------



## crebel

It is still morning here for 10 more minutes, so Good Morning!

Things are quiet here and the weather is sunny with mild temperatures. We very much enjoyed having DS and his family over last night for grilling and eating on the deck. It's terrible that a 4-hour visit seemed really long to me after not being together here for so long, LOL. There are plenty of yummy leftovers, so I don't have to do any food preparation today!

Tomorrow is the last day of school for our 2 grandkids. I believe the plan is for them to be here on Friday mornings through the summer when their dad's schedule is only half days at work. It will be great to be with them on a regular basis again, so I'm not going to complain about just being the child care Gma. 

Remembering those who gave their all on this Memorial Day. Stay safe. Be well.


----------



## Andra

Well it's not morning, but we are back at home. It was nice to visit with family, but I'm glad to be back in my little space.
It's not rainaing at the moment, but there is rain in the forecast through next Wednesday - like the 9th or something crazy. 

Remembering those who served for all of us.


----------



## crebel

Good morning. We have such heavy fog this morning that I can not see across my yard! It is supposed to burn off in the next couple of hours and we are expecting a fairly dry week with beautiful temperatures in the mid 70s.

Does anyone know anything about Annalog? She has not been online here at KB for at least a couple of weeks. Maybe just really busy with the move.

Stay safe. Be well.


----------



## loonlover

Good morning.

We have rain/thunderstorms in the forecast for 8 of the next 10 days. Sure some of it bypasses here as has been happening with some regularity recently. I did mow Sunday, but I'm a little concerned about when it would get done again if it stays wet for that long a time. 

Have no info on Annalog. Had also been wondering if they were more deeply into the move and just really busy.

II is sort of wishing he hadn't told the arena he'd work one week past the first show . He doesn't think they are nearly as ready for a show as they should be. But, maybe only two more nights and he's done. One more reason to be glad he's quitting is the schedule being done only a week or two at a time. He still doesn't know for sure if Friday night is his last night or if he'll be on it through the 11th but the boss had hinted he might let him leave a little earlier than that.

Haircuts, a stop at Target, and lunch somewhere after that. I'm ready to eat there but not sure that's what we'll do or not. If it's not raining late afternoon, I might check out the Farmer's Market in Benton.

Enjoy your day. Stay safe.


----------



## Annalog

Good morning from Southern Arizona. I woke up this morning and realized that I hadn't posted in about a month. I caught up on reading what I had missed and realized that I had been missed. Love to all here. 💕 

DH and I are well. We have been helping my sister organizing stuff at her house as well as trying to sort out stuff at our house. We have taken a few pick-up truck loads to our local DAV over the past month. Two truck loads of that were remaining items we still had from when we had chickens. We did ask before taking it there to be sure that they wanted old egg cartons, chicken wire, fencing, feeders, nesting boxes, etc. They did and apparently had most of it going to a volunteer and another person, one had chickens and the other had goats. We were glad that it would be used by others. We had put off taking the metal for recycling as it was in good shape.

Our daughter needs to resubmit the application to her HOA for approval for the backyard studio and additional driveway parking. The preparation for this move will take a while.

Hope your day is wonderful. Stay safe and well. Be excellent to each other and to yourself.


----------



## mlewis78

The weather has improved a lot! I took a walk Monday evening. My knee is bothering me today. I had PT and later took out a slice of pizza and soda and ate in a little park in front of the hospital. Stayed home the rest of the day and evening. Hope everyone is well.


----------



## crebel

Good morning! Perfect weather today with clear, dry skies, light breezes and heading to mid/high-70s. If I could put in an order for the weather I want, this would be it!

Today is our 43rd wedding anniversary. That means today is also Leslie's 43rd anniversary and was NapCat's birthday - I miss sharing online celebrations with them here.

We even plan to go OUT to a dine-in restaurant tonight. We are choosing the sushi restaurant which is pretty darn good for small-town Iowa (bonus, it still works great with our Weight Watchers plan).

It was wonderful to hear from Anna, you were missed! Everyone stay safe and be well.


----------



## telracs

Happy anniversary!

I had a good day yesterday. Thanks to someone telling me to leave my apartment early, i got downtown for my doctor's appointment very early, and the baker that i like still had some goodies at the farmers' market. got a couple of coffee crumb buns, a pecan/cranberry bread and a garlic/mozzarella bread. then i sat near the courthouse and read for a bit before heading over to the endocrinologist. got taken quickly and got out fairly quickly, and even didn't have a terrible time with the blood draw for my blood test. 

then i walked over to an "it's sugar" candy store. they didn't have any of my bailey's filled chocolates, but the had a couple of flavors of jack daniels pecans and a filled chocolate bar. 

next i went to Trader Joe's and got a new interesting salad (yellow curry chopped salad), a vegan tzatziki dip, some honey goat cheese and some chicken. since i bought the chicken, i skipped katz's this time. and i may need to avoid there for a while, as my BP was ridiculously high. 

i had some food when i got home, then i took a nap and then i hit my coloring books, i haven't colored for a while and wanted to do something other than watching TV on line.


----------



## Andra

Good to hear from Anna. Happy Anniversary to crebel and husband. 
Telracs, I have a new coloring book coming from Germany. It's supposed to arrive between June 2 and 17. I hope it's not as fiddly as some of the Joanna Basford ones. I don't mind fiddly sometimes, but I'd like to be able to finish a picture occasionally...








Die Welt unter der Lupe - zu Wasser: Ausmalen und durchatmen: Berman, Rita: 9783404609499: Amazon.com: Books


Die Welt unter der Lupe - zu Wasser: Ausmalen und durchatmen [Berman, Rita] on Amazon.com. *FREE* shipping on qualifying offers. Die Welt unter der Lupe - zu Wasser: Ausmalen und durchatmen



www.amazon.com






Good morning. It's 69 and sunny here at the moment. We have a 60% chance of rain this afternoon. I am learning to count partly sunny days as a win. I have to go over to our other building this morning and will probably walk if it's not raining yet. It is kind of muggy outside, but it's not too bad.
I pick up the on-call phone today. I don't know who made the rules, but we get it for a whole month at a time and I hate it. Folks don't really understand that the after-hours support is for emergencies - not stuff you should have done before the Help Desk closed at 5:30. Hopefully I will have a light month.
Take care and stay safe.


----------



## loonlover

Happy Anniversary to Crebel and her DH.

Good morning.

We'll be partly cloudy today with the possibility of isolated thunderstorms this afternoon. Looks like those thunderstorms will be a part of our forecast for who knows how long. So far, we don't seem to be in the isolated area where they pop up.

Nothing in the plans for today. No appointments, II not working tonight so we'll just see what we can get up to today.

Stay safe.


----------



## mlewis78

Happy Anniversary, Crebel.

Cloudy here but not bad. About 70 now. I haven't been outside yet. Used the bike.


----------



## Andra

Good morning. 62 and damp this morning. But it wasn't raining when I drove to the office, so that was nice.
I am getting back into the habit of taking Ginger for a quick walk before I leave the house. It's definitely helping with my mood and stress levels.
They are shutting down our building for the next week to do some maintenance - stuff like repairing the AC, fixing the roof, etc. Our building is really old... So we will all be working remotely next week. It figures. I was just getting used to going to bed earlier and getting up earlier so I could drive in.

Not much else going on here.
Take care. Stay safe.


----------



## crebel

Good morning. Our weather is growing warmer, will reach mid-80s today, but humidity is still not too bad. The sunshine after weeks of cloudy and rainy is wonderful.

Our anniversary outing last night was a little, let's say "different" than planned.

Plan A: Got to the sushi/hibachi restaurant around 4:30 - sign on the door, "Closed for today, sorry for the inconvenience."

Plan B: Head to a local sit-down restaurant. Sign on the door, "Closed for private party. Re-open to public at 6 p.m."

Plan C: Stop at the grocery store for a bottle of wine, lobster tails, slice of prepared prime rib, mixed greens salad, and a single slice of Edward's chocolate cream pie. Came home, took about 30 minutes to finish preparations and had a great dinner sharing the prime rib and pie. The downside was having to prepare, serve and clean-up at home. The upside was delicious food, less expensive than a comparable restaurant meal, and we found a $10 California dessert ice wine/Riesling we thought was just as good as our favorite $80 bottle from Canada we can't get in the U.S.! DH is going back to get a case of that to keep around (Pacific Rim Vin de glaciere/Riesling if anyone is interested). 

DH also brought me a dozen yellow roses (my favorite 🥰 ) and had posted a young and skinny wedding picture on his FB. We heard from dozens of friends all over the U.S. (including 7 of our original wedding party), England, Scotland, Ireland, Canada, and Australia. It was a great day.

Stay safe. Be well.


----------



## loonlover

Good morning.

It looks like we'll be dry for the next 2-3 days. Yesterday's rain never materialized; we didn't complain. Highs will be in the 80s.

II works tonight and tomorrow night. It will be the first night before a show in over a year. It may be different as he is the only building security staffer that has actually worked a show. And it is his last. He can hardly wait for tomorrow night to be over; he will be working with one of the new people tomorrow night so he can train on how things are done after a show.

Crebel, sounds like you were able to come up with a solution to the restaurants being closed.

I've got to make a produce run this morning while II sleeps. Still undecided about wearing a mask. We did go into Target maskless on Wednesday. Still felt strange. So far I have based my decision on what most of the other customers are doing.

Hope your day goes well. Stay safe.


----------



## Annalog

Good morning from southern Arizona. We had clouds and some rain yesterday.  Today, hopefully, my daughter's air conditioner will be replaced. Her AC stopped working two weeks ago and it took a week, through her home warranty company, to get someone to look at it. Due to multiple delays, the company did provide a partial rebate for her to get a portable room AC. The temperatures in the house have ranged from the low 80s to well into the 90s. The room AC was set up in the master bedroom to provide a cool place for people and pets. My daughter and granddaughters have each been glad to have jobs outside the house where they could go to escape the heat.

Crebel, a belated happy anniversary. I am glad Plan C worked so well!

LL and II, may your retirement be long and happy.

DH and I are still wearing masks around people we don't know are fully vaccinated. Too many people here never wore masks when it was required and too many are not vaccinated. While we are fully vaccinated, we do have some risk factors. With only 36% of the people in this state fully vaccinated and 46% with at least one dose, we will happily wear our turtle and Mickey Mouse masks a while longer. At least most people smile when they see the images on our masks.  

I hope that your day is wonderful. Stay safe. Be excellent to each other and to yourself.


----------



## telracs

evening.
i completely crashed today and didn't manage to get out and now it's raining and too late to do anything...


----------



## loonlover

Good morning.

One more night at the arena for II. I don't think he is looking forward to working it. He came home just shaking his head this morning about some of the expectations of staff for tonight's show. Just reinforced my decision to not go back. 

The next thing for him is to get back into a regular sleeping pattern.

We have the possibility of thunderstorms for 8 of the next 10 days. I have already decided on a destination for a short day trip next week. What day we take it depends on the weather since the forecast usually changes as the week goes by.

Hope your weekend gets off to a good start. Stay safe.


----------



## mlewis78

I had physical therapy at 2:30. It was very humid out but about 75 degrees. I wore bike shorts and tank top. When I came out, the big T-storm had just started. I cut through the shopping mall (Columbus Circle) from 60th over to 58th Street where there was a lot of tall scaffolding to protect from the rain, along with a good umbrella I have. Decided to stop and have pizza with the hope that the rain/storm would be over, but it was still going on when I got out of the pizza place. The storm lasted just over an hour. It was sunny an hour later, but I didn't go out again.

We are expecting sunny, hot weather Saturday, up to 90 degrees.


----------



## telracs

i was lucky, i went out early and was asleep when the thunderstorm hit. i had planned just to do a drug store run, but my scripts weren't ready, so i went to the grocery store for some things.


----------



## crebel

Good morning. Expected to be hot and humid here as well.

DH wants to go to Des Moines today to join a friend watching the horse races which have restarted at the big casino/track. We are going a little early to eat somewhere (probably the sushi we didn't get the other night) and a stop at Trader Joe's and my tea store. Best part, he will drop me off at my sister's while he goes to the races!!!!!!!!! I blubbered last night just thinking about walking in her door and hugging her for the first time since New Year's 2020. Sister assures me she has room in her freezer and fridge to store anything until DH picks me up again for the trip home.

Be safe. Stay well.


----------



## loonlover

Good morning.

We're to possibly have thunderstorms this afternoon, but the high will only be in the upper 70s. Don't want to think about the humidity level, though.

A new phase in our lives has begun. II said he spent most of last night in the guard shack at the entrance to the loading dock. After the second show (began at 11 PM), the show didn't get their one truck loaded until after 3:30 this morning. He said he spent part of the night trying to explain as many things as he could think of about show nights to the new guy. It will seem strange not to be following a schedule tied to outside influences, but we feel like we are doing the right thing.

Crebel, enjoy your visit with your sister. 

Stay safe.


----------



## telracs

Evening....
Yesterday was too hot to move, and i didn't. then my sister texted me to see if i wanted to meet her near the boardwalk today and i figured "why not".

Met her around 2 PM, she got her starbucks, then we walked a bit to the boardwalk and sat there. i didn't put enough sunscreen on, so i ended up with sunburned arms.

i have to admit that i wasn't entirely happy with how many people were out and about and too close for my comfort. i get this feeling that people think that vaccination is magical and everything is fine.


----------



## mlewis78

Telracs, was that the Coney Island Boardwalk?

Last night I went out around 7pm to Riverside Park South and stayed for the sunset. It was very windy, which helped to tame the 90 degree weather. 

Tonight I went over to Central Park but only walked a few blocks and came out. There was no breeze at all. It had been 95 during the afternoon. I had a PInkberry frozen yogurt. I have a card there and they told me I had earned a free one. I haven't been there since last summer. Then I went to one further up near 70th St. and they had given me two free ones then. It's usually after 10 purchases that you get a free one.

One week ago I was cold inside my apartment and today I turned on the air conditioner for the first time this year.


----------



## telracs

Mlewis, yes, it was coney island. it's a bit of a schlep for me, a 15 minute walk to a train that goes to coney island because the one near me doesn't. but my sister is still recovering from knee surgery, so it's easier for me to go to her.


----------



## crebel

Good morning. I am about to go into Goldilocks mode, swerving from "It's too cold" to "It's too hot" with very few "Just right" days in between 😵 The temperature and humidity are both high already this morning.

I have had a morning walkabout, deadheading and watering flowering baskets. My Saturday visit with my sister and sister-in-law was wonderful, I was pretty emotional when I got there. I'm sure you will not be surprised that we worked on a puzzle together. I'm really looking forward to my week-long visit in July even though they will both be working much of the time.

We did eat sushi, stopped at my tea store, got the oil changed in DH's car, and he was able to find new golf shoes as well. We did not stop at Trader Joe's as I had already pushed my comfort levels of being out and about. We did not see anyone in masks anywhere we stopped. I'm with telracs, everyone here thinks Covid 19 is over, vaccinated or not.

Stay safe. Be well.


----------



## loonlover

Good morning.

Rain, rain, go away. We have a flash flood watch in effect until Wednesday morning. Over 2 inches predicted to fall today with almost another inch overnight and close to an inch tomorrow. There is a possibility of locally heavier rainfall. Doesn't look like we'll be spending much time outside this week.

II had his bridge come off Friday night so he is heading to the dentist shortly. 

I agree a lot of people think Covid is over. I felt comfortable in Kroger without a mask the other day, but it is a big store. The scariest part was using the self check-out. One grouping had 5 of 6 in use, but none of the second grouping were in use. Easy decision to use one of them. The other store is smaller so I wore a mask. Almost everyone else did too. We decided we would measure the risk interaction by interaction and proceed from there.

Have a good day. Stay safe.


----------



## telracs

i'm a lobster today, guess i didn't use enough sunscreen yesterday. i slept in, and am going to "go" to work soon, because i'm going to sleep early tonight before heading out to long island to visit a friend visiting her mom tomorrow.


----------



## mlewis78

Day 3 of 90 degree + weather, but after a storm, the temp dipped to 72 and back up to 82. TV people saying it's very humid.

I am so confused by all the signs of the pandemic being over, while I still cannot swim at the pool where I am a member. I complain about this a lot -- sorry. The city is now planning on having a mega-concert in Central Park on August 21st (at least it's outside, but it will be mobbed). Bruce Springsteen will be the first to open in a Broadway theater on June 26th. Most of us are still wearing masks outside. Last night I forgot and realized half way down my street that I didn't have a mask on, but I had extras in my bag and put one on. It was 93 degrees at the time.


----------



## mlewis78

Telracs, I've been seeing Coney Island often on Dutchmazz youtube channel. He goes there often. He lives in Bay Ridge. Sometimes when he goes, he gets on the Wonder Wheel while still livestreaming. He does other videos all over the city. There is always someone in the chat who asks him to go to Times Square and he says no, they can see that on almost every other NYC youtube channel.


----------



## telracs

my sister wants to go on the Wonder Wheel at some point in the summer, so if we go, i'll let you know.


----------



## loonlover

Good morning.

We haven't received as quite as much rain as previously predicted, but we certainly didn't need the amount that fell. But even more has fallen in other parts of the state. An areal flood watch in effect for parts of the state, but just a flash flood watch for us until this evening. And, at least at the moment, it isn't raining. Maybe some of the ponds in the yard will be shallower by the time more falls.

II has a consultation at the endodontist this morning. He has to have a root canal. After that, a partial to replace the bridge that fell out last week. 

Depending on how his appointment goes, a stop at the grocery store and picking up lunch after that are probably in the works.

Stay safe, everybody.


----------



## Andra

Good morning. It's 81 and muggy here. We have been issued our first heat advisory for the year from noon to 7pm. It was pretty ugly yesterday, so today will be even worse. It's a good thing Ginger and I have already been for our walk today.
We have been dealing with some family stuff this week. One of my uncles just showed up at my mom's house and wanted to stay there. Yeah - that's not going to happen. So we are trying to find some place for him to go. My brother and I have also decided that we are putting a gate across the cattle guard from the highway. And I have reported to Google that they have her private road listed as an extension of a county road... sheesh.
Take care. Stay safe.


----------



## crebel

Good morning (guess it's good afternoon by the time I got interrupted with a phone call and got done typing). Hot and muggy here as well. We did have a pretty good pop-up rain shower yesterday afternoon. It seems our state never has "average" rainfall anymore, it's either drought or flood. Unlike LL's area, we are looking at drought here. DH is not too unhappy since we don't farm, and drought means less mowing for him. The humidity is atrocious already, though.

Andra, isn't dealing with extended family fun? NOT. Good for you protecting your mom.

Everyone stay safe. Be well.


----------



## telracs

well, it's after midnight, so technically, it is morning....

Tuesday was a wonderful day for me. A high school friend is visiting her mom, so i took the LIRR out to her mom's house. First time on the LIRR since before the pandemic, but i made sure i was going off-peak so not too crowded. Her mom is slowing packing up stuff in the house for the kids to go through, so after lunch my friend and i went through boxes. And i got some new shirts out of it! then her mom made dinner (i will happily eat anything she makes!) and i caught the train home. it had rained in the evening, and as i turned to get on the train, i saw a HUGE rainbow stretching from horizon to horizon. been a while since i saw a full arch rainbow. (see my happy thread). the rainbow lasted all the way to Jamaica station where i had to change trains. the brooklyn bound train was waiting, and for once i was in a car that was aligned with the other train.....

Had good luck catching the subway, so i was home in plenty of time to start my work day. 

Wednesday was weird, i just couldn't seem to get going and just stayed in bed with the fan going. 

I'm plotting to maybe get prime rib on Thursday from the German restaurant and hit the supermarket.


----------



## crebel

Good morning. Another HOT and humid day in store. I thought I was going to croak sitting in the bleachers at grandson's baseball game last night, the teams on the field handled the heat pretty well though. Softball game tonight for granddaughter, another baseball game Friday - maybe I will melt a little!

More paperwork to finish today getting ready for a meeting on Saturday. I'm getting back into the swing of things I guess.

Stay safe. Be well.


----------



## loonlover

Good morning.

Hot and muggy here with still some chance of thunderstorms today. We lucked out and did not get the huge amount of rain that fell in some areas. A flash flood watch still in effect until this evening.

The endodontist said there wasn't enough tooth to save so no root canal for II yesterday. The endodontist was sending a letter to the dentist with his recommendation of implants. I'm sure we'll say ouch to the bill, but you do what you have to do. And we really trust our dentist. II already has an appointment scheduled for next week so guess we'll find out the plans then.

No particular plans for our day except trying to stay cool.

Stay safe.


----------



## mlewis78

We had a good weather day on Thursday. Wednesday night I opened the windows and turned off the AC. Thursday I went to PT and afterwards walked up Broadway to Bed Bath & Beyond. I had not been in there since early Fall when they first re-opened. They've moved things around and have some wide open spaces. I found orange Listerine that I could not find in any other store in the past 5 months or so. Before I went home, I bought a slice of pizza and ate it in the hospital's park on 10th Ave. It was in the low 80s with low humidity and in the evening in the '70s when I went out again to Target.


----------



## mlewis78

It has been cool and cloudy here for a couple of days. Mostly between 66-68 degrees. It rained some on Friday, and I did not go out at all. Went to Whole Foods this evening before I stopped and had a slice of pizza on 9th Avenue. Pizza Amore Cafe took the place of Fluffy's Cafe that closed as soon as the pandemic hit last year. 9th Avenue at 58th Street. It was good and I am glad to have a 2nd place nearby for pizza.


----------



## loonlover

Good morning.

Summer temps have definitely arrived. We'll be in the 90s for the next 9 of 10 days with nighttime temps in the 70s. But it will be dry. I imagine I'll take more than one day to get the yard mowed this week.

Have a peaceful Sunday. Stay safe.


----------



## telracs

i don't know what happened, but after my trip out to long island on tuesday, i just hit bottom and couldn't seem to move the rest of the week and just stayed in bed most of the day except for working and haven't left the apartment since then. i'm feeling a bit better today, i think, and i'm ordering food on-line to force myself to go out.


----------



## Andra

Happy weekend!
We ran a lot of errands yesterday. We both got new tennis shoes, and we picked out a new treadmill. Nobody in Austin works on Nordic Tracks, and they have gone to online only. Our old treadmill is from 2005, so it's pretty old. Guess we got our money's worth out of it. Our new Precor is scheduled for delivery on June 30th. The delivery folks will also take the old one away. So I have a little over two weeks to get both front rooms straightened out to allow a straight shot for the exchange. We are already planning on some extra cash since it's going to be a pain.
My car went back to Corpus with my brother yesterday. I sure hope he can find what's wrong with it.
I get to call the dentist tomorrow. I have cracked another crown - well it looks like just the crown, so hopefully it can be replaced. I didn't think to ask if I need to worry about all my crowns getting old...
My mom has been helping my uncle with paperwork for an apartment in the small towns nearby. At least he is making an effort to find something.
We are mostly good other than that.
Take care. Stay safe


----------



## Andra

Good morning.
I am at the office today. We are starting the day pleasantly enough at 74 with some humidity. But summer has hit Central Texas with a vengence and we will have heat indices (if not actual temps) in triple digits by the afternoon. We got an email from the electric company requesting folks conserve between 2-7pm until the end of the week.
I have a dentist appointment on Thursday.
We have a baby shower for my team lead and his wife who are having twins in August. We all chipped in for a double stroller, but then I bought some books from their registry and also hit my personal library and pulled some duplicates that I intended for my niece - but she turns 16 this year, so I think that ship has sailed.
Take care. Stay safe.


----------



## loonlover

Good morning.

We have definitely hit the time of year where mowing the yard is spread out over two days, maybe even three. I did the front yard late last evening. Even though it was mostly in the shade, I was glad I waited as late as I did to start. Not sure if I'll start the back yard tonight, or wait until tomorrow. If I wait late enough to start, most of the back yard will be in the shade, also.

A neighbor let me know last night that he is having some trees taken out today (none that affect the shade in our yard). It may be a little noisy, though. 

Allergy shot day and I didn't buy enough groceries when I went last week. So, a trip to Fresh Market after the allergy clinic. Possibly Trader Joe's also since it is between here and Fresh Market.

Stay safe.


----------



## mlewis78

Yesterday at 3:48 pm my health club sent out an email to announce all restrictions are lifted and we don't need to reserve a lane to swim. I am planning to go there today. Couldn't sleep after I went to bed so late -- feet, knee and head hurt. I took a long walk in Central Park last night. Visited the Bow Bridge on the Lake and took more pictures. I had not been there for three weeks. I got home at 9 and watched the brief fireworks display on TV and youtube. It was to celebrate the lifting of restrictions (maybe also thank you to essential workers and people who got their vaccinations). As of Monday night, 70% of New Yorkers had at least one shot (in the state).


----------



## Andra

Good morning. It's steamy and 81 here in Austin.
I am trying not to freak out about going to the dentist this morning. It's not working so well. I have to be a Help Desk person for the hour right before I leave and I sure hope nobody asks me anything terribly difficult.
We are starting to make some progress cleaning the game room to make space for the treadmill delivery. It's going pretty slow during the week. I hope to make a much bigger dent in it over the weekend.
Take care. Stay safe.


----------



## telracs

afternoon.

got my second vaccine shot today, and am now pondering if i can take a nap and then maybe get prime rib for dinner.


----------



## loonlover

Good morning.

Andra, hope your dentist appointment went smoothly. Never an appointment I look forward to.

II didn't look forward to his dentist's appointment yesterday either. Then they called and wanted him to come in early. We did accomplish that and it took about an hour to pull 2 teeth. He'll go back for suture removal next week, then schedule for the work to begin on implants. 

I had scheduled a grocery pickup during the time he was in the dentist office. Obviously, that didn't work out. I took him to the dentist's office, waited on him, brought him home, then went back to the grocery store. The pick up took about 3 minutes from the time I notified them where I was parked. Best ever, I'd guess. Then I went inside for produce and a couple of the weekly specials. Now, if II will only be able to eat some of it.

No special plans for the weekend. Some of what we do may depend on how sore II's mouth stays. I imagine both boys will call Sunday. I plan on making an angel food cake (Kroger had eggs for a fantastic price this weekend) either today or tomorrow.

Hope your weekend is a good one. Stay safe.


----------



## Andra

Happy Friday!!
I was lucky yesterday and my dentist appointment went well. I had forgotten, but this was the crown that had a hole drilled through it several years ago when I needed a root canal redone (definitely don't recommend THAT!). So my dentist said that weakened the porcelain. The metal part of the crown is still fine and so is the rest of the tooth. So I have an appointment on July 1st to have him completely remove the old crown and start the process for a new one. He acted like this was totally normal and not a big deal. I had them put the nitrous on the treatment plan any way in case I wig out. He also took his little drill and smoothed down the rough spot that kept catching my tongue.
We start on our big cleaning project this weekend. The first step is to go through what's in the game room and decide if it's keep, donate, or throw. Then we have separate places in the garage for each type. I'd like to get everything sorted this weekend if we can.
LL, hope II manages to eat something. My mom got an implant a few years ago. I don't know that I want to deal with that, but I suspect it will happen at some point.
Have a great weekend everybody.
Take care and stay safe.


----------



## mlewis78

Andra, I am glad that your dentist visit went well. I have one this Monday afternoon. I keep forgetting, since I have had so many other appointments lately (PT). I won't forget on Monday though. It will be cleaning and exam. I hope no work needs to be done. I had some fillings and bonding done six months and 12 months ago.

I went to the pool again today (Friday). I think the swimming improved over the first time Wednesday (after 15 months off). My knee has been achy tonight though. Weather was great, even though it was warmer than the other two days. Low humidity. But Saturday it may go up to 90.

I had a slice of pizza before I went home. 2nd day in a row. I went to a different place on 9th Ave. Thursday. I usually get plain classic slice, but they had a fresh sausage/pepperoni pie and I had a slice of that (Thurs.). They have rather large slices! 

Happy first national holiday for Juneteenth!


----------



## Annalog

Good morning from southern Arizona. We are mostly staying inside due to the heat. My daughter's AC was finally replaced but needed an additional part a few days later. They also had to put in additional ductwork and the final repairs to holes made in the ceiling during that process have not yet been finished.

Last week a niece needed to quickly find a home for a bonded pair of cats (brother and sister, both altered and chipped) that she had adopted from the Humane Society about 6 months ago. We are now their fourth home. My understanding of their history follows. They were first adopted as kittens and lived in that home for about three years. They went to the Humane Society and were adopted as a pair but were returned some months later. Our niece then adopted them but she recently got a job that requires she be out of the state for six months training. She was hoping that her son could take them but he wasn't home enough. So, we are their new, and hopefully forever, home. Crush, a red/orange male tabby, was named Stoeffel according to his adoption papers. Zoe, A brown/black female tabby, was named Zero. Our niece renamed both of them and we are staying with those names. We currently have them restricted to our bedroom and master bath while our other two cats, Dusty and Sylvester, are in the rest of the house. We are using the laundry room as a cat free zone with access to the outside. We have a vet appointment Monday for Crush and Zoe. After that we will start supervised introductions. Sylvester has Bern bidding and growling at them under the bedroom door. The second day he attacked the door with his tail fluffed but he hasn't done that since. We are making sure both sets of cats are getting personal attention. Crush and Zoe are calm, loving, and seem content. We will need to have all four cats getting along well before we move.

Our daughter finally got HOA approval for the backyard studio. She will be making arrangements to get that started. We don't know when the work will start as there is a backlog. We are hoping to move AFTER the summer is over. 😉 However, I will be going there Thursday to start moving the garden bed to the side yard as it is where the new structure will be. We have been making more progress sorting through our stuff and that progress is becoming apparent. 😄

I hope that your day is wonderful. Stay safe. Be excellent to each other and to yourself.


----------



## mlewis78

It felt pretty hot out (86) when I took out the garbage. Planning to walk to the health club to swim. I had bad headache from late in the afternoon yesterday. Maybe I slept too much. Just a bit off today. It may be caffeine withdrawal from not having any diet pepsi.

My phone weather app is off. Second time today it says drizzle (88 degrees). I see sunshine and never saw any rain today.

My laptop is slow, so I ran the CCleaner this afternoon. I ran it on Friday too. I usually run it once a week. Ugh.


----------



## telracs

mlewis,
i think the weather apps look at too big an area when saying what's happening. it may be drizzling over by broadway, but sunny on 10th Ave and the apps will say it's "drizzling in NY." 

i'm feeling off also, i just can't seem to do anything but work and sleep. i keep telling myself i'm going to go out, but i just can't seem to.


----------



## loonlover

Good morning.

Thunderstorms beginning around noon are our forecast for the day, but highs will be in the 80s for the next 2-3 days. 

I noticed the attachment where the ear piece attaches to the lens on my glasses is loose so we'll be heading the the optometrist's office some time today. These don't just screw on so hoping they can be fixed.

Otherwise, no specific plans.

Stay safe.


----------



## Andra

Good morning. It's hot and sticky here with a heat advisory in effect from noon until 8:00pm. I can't believe (well, actually I can) that Ercot was recommending that you set your thermostat to something like 82 at night to sleep. I barely manage to sleep at 75 with two fans blowing straight on me!!
I brought my personal laptop to work to check on Prime deals occasionally. I am hoping that the put the cases for the new Fires on sale. I just think $40 is too expensive for a case. I am excited to see the Oasis discounted today. Hopefully that means they will refresh it soon with a USB-C port instead of micro-USB.
Take care. Stay cool. Stay safe.


----------



## crebel

Good morning. Thunderstorms went north and south of us last night, but places that did have rain were grateful. A lovely cooler, dry day here today for the first official day of summer after triple digit days and humidity last week.

Last week had more than its share of stress, but things have worked out and we had a wonderful outing yesterday with DD and DIL for lunch at a sushi/Japanese restaurant and a trip to Trader Joe's. We had planned a walkabout around our old college haunts, but it was raining too hard at the time so it will be an adventure for another day. Grandkids spent the night Friday night for the first time since Christmas Eve 2019, it was FABULOUS.

Weight Watchers continues to be successful. I am at the lowest weight I have been in 15 years! Still working on it, though. Hope everyone has good outcomes on dental, eyes, and general mood issues. Stay safe and be well.


----------



## mlewis78

Went to the dentist this afternoon. The hygienist spotted a problem on the x-ray with a tooth on lower left. Dentist took a look and they say I need a crown, since it's been filled a few times. Ugh. Never had a crown before, and I guess I'm lucky it has taken this long. I have an appointment on July 20th as prep and get the crown put in three weeks later. Expensive, of course.

I walked over there (about a mile) and it was sunny, hot and humid. We are expecting rain on Tuesday. I stopped at Whole Foods on the way back and then stopped to have a slice of pizza on 9th and 58th St. pizza place.

The primary election for mayor of NYC is tomorrow. I'm not excited about any of them (and there are too many), but I should vote. Also for NYC DA and various city council positions.


----------



## spotsmom

Our high here today was about 96 and then a big thunderstorm blew through drenching everything. Hopefully the fires that are burning in Oregon. Feel for the crown business, mlewis. My whole mouth is crowns. Such fun. DH has been gone for over a week visiting family back in New England so I have spent several hours for about 4 days doing a good clean of the house. Wonder if he'll notice.

Tomorrow I'm taking a friend to the surgery center where he is having BOTH carpal tunnel surgeries done at the same time! I can't believe docs do that, but I guess things have changed in the years since I had one done.

You folks can enjoy your humidity! Stay safe and cool!


----------



## Andra

Good morning. After a thunderstorm last night, it was a pleasant 71 when I got up this morning. It won't last, but it was really nice outside.
I have ordered a few small things from Prime Day - nothing major. I did reload my gift card balance to get an extra $10...
Take care and stay safe!


----------



## mlewis78

We had a cooler day Tuesday. No AC needed. Went to PT this afternoon and then went to vote, although I did not have strong feelings FOR any of them. I spent the whole evening at home. We didn't have any storms, just rain, but I decided to wait until tomorrow to go back to swim. 63 now (late night).


----------



## loonlover

Good morning.

Currently 54 degrees and heading to a high in the 80s. It has certainly been more pleasant walking the last couple of days, but it won't last long. Highs in the 90s again starting tomorrow.

I had an early morning doctor's appointment yesterday. Blood pressure readings for the past 3 months were much improved. She was pleased. I'm to continue doing as I am with the medication I'm on and continue walking.

We'll head out mid morning for II to get the sutures in his mouth removed. One spot is still hurting more than he expected. Hopefully we find out what is going on with that. Also should find out what the next step in the process is.

Mowing probably on the schedule for later today. The grass seems to have grown overnight.

Stay safe.


----------



## Annalog

Good afternoon from central Arizona. I drove to my daughter's house in central Arizona yesterday as there was a forecast for slightly cooler weather and a 20 to 30% chance of rain.  

My daughter and I had a quick planning discussion followed by an hour or so of work last night moving some of the cement blocks of the raised garden bed located where the backyard studio will be built. At 5:20 am this morning I started laying out the blocks in the side yard where the first raised bed will go. I headed in for ice water just before 6 as my daughter was coming out to help. We agreed on the best garden bed size. She continued moving blocks while I focused on leveling the ground and setting the blocks square and level. We stopped at 7 am for breakfast. After breakfast, she started her workday working remotely from her home office. I continued working outside until noon as this may be the coolest day here for weeks. I was rained on a couple times. I stopped for lunch and am finally headed out to work after the most recent rain.

I hope that your day is wonderful. Stay safe. Be excellent to each other and to yourself.


----------



## crebel

Good morning. Looks like the Iowa drought may be near to an end (at least in our area) over the next few days as we are expecting up to 7" of rain. Hopefully it spreads out enough over the days to give the extra dry ground time to soak it up and doesn't lead to flooding. My bones are not very happy with the wet weather, but it is desperately needed, so I won't complain. 

Nothing else new or interesting happening for me to share. The building collapse in Miami overnight looks horrible. Everyone stay safe and be well.


----------



## loonlover

Good morning.

77 degrees with 90% humidity this morning. I still haven't mowed - maybe this evening I'll get started. Rain possible again for most of next week.

II's sutures were taken out Wednesday, but a dry socket was forming so they put a medicated plug in that had to be removed yesterday. So we made another trip to the dentist's office. And they said if it causes problems over the weekend, call, and someone would meet him at the office to help him out. Our dentist and his staff are outstanding. Work on implants won't start until October.

I think we're going out for breakfast this morning. Always a treat as far as I am concerned and it has been a long time.

Enjoy the weekend. Stay safe.


----------



## Annalog

Good morning from central Arizona. Yesterday was hot and sunny here in Gilbert and today will be also. Predicted high 104°F. It is currently 80°F and I am headed outside to get as much done before it is too hot.

Almost 2/3 of the old garden has been dismantled and 2 of 3 new raised beds have been built. I am slowing down due to the heat and sore muscles but progress is on track. 
I hope your day is wonderful. Stay safe. Be excellent to each other and also to yourself.


----------



## crebel

Good morning. Our sump pump kept up pretty well with 5-7" of rain in 3 hours last night. Just a little bleach mopping in the basement this morning, minor compared to past flooding. I just panic when Flash Flood Warnings start blaring. More rain expected tonight and tomorrow, but no where near the large amounts in a short time like last night. Fingers crossed!!

LL, breakfast is one my favorite meals to eat out, any time of day. It has been a long, long time, and that sounds like a wonderful outing to me. There may be a breakfast supper in our weekend plans here at home now. Yesterday I made a blackberry/raspberry "no count" sauce in anticipation of a topping for ready-to-heat cheese blintzes we got from Trader Joe's last weekend. That and a couple of chicken maple breakfast sausages on the side are my plan. My mouth is watering just thinking about it!

Everyone stay safe and be well.


----------



## Andra

Happy Friday!!
We are trying to get plans together to visit family next week. But things got complicated really fast because my uncle is still at my mom's. So we need to take the trailer. Guess when the tags expire? The last day of June (at least it's THIS June). So now we have to find time to take it out for an inspection before I can renew the tags... I don't see why I have to take it out and pay somebody to check the stuff that we check every single time we hook it up... So I suspect we may take it as is and hope for the best.
We don't have time this weekend since we are still getting ready for the new treadmill.
Grrrrrr
Take care and stay safe everybody.


----------



## telracs

i figured out a good way to make me go out of the apartment. ship my amazon package to the nearby rite-aide, instead of to the apartment!

it's 80 degrees and sunny here, so i'm thinking that i'll do the pick up and maybe go sit in a park for a little bit and read.


----------



## Annalog

Good evening from central Arizona. 

No new raised bed today but the old bed is dismantled and the water line that went under the location of the third new bed has been cut a couple feet past the tree well with an orange tree. We finished working by the time the temperature dropped to 96°F. I should be able to finish the last bed tomorrow. Then I can start laying the paths between the beds with the pavers from the old garden. 

I hope your tomorrow is wonderful. Stay safe. Be excellent to each other and also to yourself.


----------



## spotsmom

Hello from HOT (for here) Central Oregon where the temps are supposed to be in the high 90's and low 100's for at least the next week. So glad we have A/C, but so many people don't because it's usually not needed but a couple of days a summer when the temp gets into the 90's. So I'll be inside sulking and reading. Just in the middle of the James Patterson and Bill Clinton book "The President's Daughter". A real page turner (at least for me).

Hope you all have a pleasant weekend. Stay cool and safe.


----------



## mlewis78

We have been lucky about the weather this week. After a hot/humid Monday, it has been cool for summer -- 70-75-81 during the day (Friday the warmest in the afternoon at 81 or 82). Very dry, no rain. It rained a lot Tuesday, but we've had three good days since then. 

I swam Wednesday and Friday. Now up to 50 laps (x 25 yards), so 5/7 mile the last two times. My PT person has been on vacation this week, so I had someone else Tuesday and then on Wednesday he decided to take Thursday off. They offered me a morning appointment on Thursday that I turned down. I diligently did my exercises on Thursday.

Having a little trouble from a neighbor at the bottom in my D column and the managing agent. The neighbor complained to the super about my AC unit dripping and he texted me Monday night. Then on Thursday the assistant to the agent called me rather threateningly and told me to let her know when I have had my AC removed or serviced. I was scared enough to think I might buy a new one from the company that reinstalled my unit in 2018 last time the agent complained (they were right that it was not installed according to NYC code, no bracket -- I'd had a handyman install back around 2011 and he did it wrong, but it was working fine for me). I had an AC company reinstall it in 2018 for $250.

Then I searched my old notes to myself in emails and through google and see that a drip, especially in very hot, humid weather is indeed normal and that if it doesn't drip, it's because the drain in the unit is clogged and that can make it leak into the apartment. I sent the article in an email to the assistant and haven't heard back yet. I'll probably receive a hard copy letter soon from them. They've wanted me out of here for years because my rent is low. If this bothers the first floor neighbor (they have a yard downstairs), then how do they manage when it's pouring rain? Flash floods?

We may have 90 degrees in a few days. I only use the AC when I really need it and go by how it feels, not what the weather says.


----------



## mlewis78

Well, here I am, a day later, with two posts in a row. I was home most of the day until I took a walk an hour before sunset. It was so humid and my knee was aching. Earlier when I took out garbage, I looked up and noticed there are a lot of window air conditioners next door and even on the front of my building. As my landlord renovated apartments in the past 10 years, they put in sleeves with an air conditioners. I suspect some of those units died and people bought window ACs. 

I noticed dripping from some of them, especially next door on the 3rd floor. It was coming down on a planter and the sidewalk. Saw another dripping one in that building. Our management owns 4 buildings in a row, including that one. The two beyond mine are floor-throughs with twice the space of mine (mine is a half railroad and theirs are full ones). One of my neighbors who is also on the back told me that her AC drips. So there!!!

I still haven't turned on my AC since last Monday. The humidity hasn't hit my living area yet and I'm doing well with fans and a breeze through the window.

Hope everyone is well!


----------



## loonlover

Good morning.

Breakfast out Friday was enjoyable, but then I was lazy the rest of the day. I mowed the yard yesterday and II started cutting down the tree that died during the cold this winter. (It was a young one compared to the ones in the yard when we moved in over 43 years ago.) We hadn't been in the house 20 minutes and a pop up shower blew through. Cooled things off for oh, 15 minutes or so.

Not much on the agenda for today other than feeding us. I tend to be a little slower the day after I mow.

Have a peaceful Sunday. Stay safe.


----------



## crebel

Good morning. Much the same here as the rest of the U.S., excessively hot and humid with scattered rain, storms, and severe weather.

This coming Saturday is FINALLY my planned trip to my sister's house for a week. I am so excited (and already packing). DH has a yucky week of extra work/meetings into the evening hours trying to stay ahead of everything before his trip to the NW (now those are some _crazy_ temperatures there). I'm really happy to not be joining him this time. On the bright side, the extra busy week nights mean I don't have to do any cooking this week - woohoo!

Stay safe, be well.


----------



## Annalog

Good morning from central Arizona.It is shortly before 6 a.m. and 86°F. The high is expected to get to at least 106°F.

I am headed home this morning for a couple days to do laundry and repack for a return Wednesday for the next stretch of relatively cooler (~100) weather. Next time I will be bringing our portable outside flood lights for working after sunset.  The raised beds are moved. Next is completely clearing the old garden area, laying the paved paths in the new garden area, and moving the compost bins. That will leave the area ready for the concrete person to provide an estimate for leveling the area and adding the concrete slab for the backyard studio and additional parking by the driveway. I will also be here while my daughter is away for a couple weeks. I will be able to give her dogs their medications when both granddaughters happen to be working at the same time.

I hope your day is wonderful. Stay safe. Be excellent to each other and also to yourself.


----------



## Andra

Good morning! It's pretty muggy here right now even though it's only 75. Extended forecast calls for rain pretty much the next 10 days. That will make pulling the trailer down to my mom's for the Fourth a lot of fun. I'm glad we have the trailer as an option, but it's a lot more work than just staying in the guest house at my mom's. I am ready for my uncle to find his own place to live.
We got a LOT of cleaning done the weekend. The "game room/dining room" is now the gym annex. We took the legs off the dining room table and stored it out of the way. Then we moved the seated elliptical over to that side of the entry. Wednesday morning I will move the weight bench and the Total Gym to clear a path to the treadmill. Then once the new treadmill is in place we will decide where to put everything else.
We made a trip to the storage unit and got some stuff out of the garage. The pile of stuff for Goodwill is pretty large and it kept raining on and off yesterday, so that will probably stay in the garage for a while. It's not like my car is here and needs the garage space...
Have a great week.
Take care. Stay safe.


----------



## Annalog

Photo of old raised garden bed a few years ago.









Current state of old garden. Central pavers and pavers in front of back bed to be removed. There are pavers around the edge of the garden that had been supporting the old raised bed that will also be removed. Those will be used to make a place for the compost bins (not shown) to sit instead of just sitting on gravel. The section of the back bed with the first 4 Mexican Bird of Paradise trees will be removed later.









New raised beds in side yard. The leaves in the foreground belong to a dwarf orange tree. It grows yummy oranges. 😀









I hope to finish the paving around the new beds later this week with the pavers still in the location of the old bed. That mismatched front row and back row are temporary to hold the leveling sand in place.










I will be working at turtle 🐢 speed in the heat. 😉👍


----------



## Andra

Good morning. 74 and mostly pleasant right now. I did drive in rain on the way to the office, and it will probably be raining when I drive home also. Ginger and I went for a walk before I left and it was just kinda misty, so that worked out ok.
We have to move the remainder of the gym equipment this evening so there is a direct path to the treadmill. But all that's left is the Total Gym, the weight bench, and my Bosu and Terra-Core balance trainers. Oh - and the yoga mats hanging on the rails of the current treadmill - not sure where those are going to end up.
Have an awesome day.


----------



## loonlover

Good morning.

77 heading to 88 with thunderstorms possible this afternoon.

We're headed to the endodontist's office in North Little Rock this morning. The dentist wants some sort of scan of II's mouth before he begins the work on implants. Apparently, the endodontist can only do it in his NLR office. 

Otherwise, particular plans for the day. Made a trip to Fresh Market and Trader Joe's yesterday. It was a nice outing as we also stopped at a different Hallmark store and I got a new Vera Bradley duffle bag. I plan on exploring that store again.

Hope your day is going well. Stay safe.


----------



## crebel

Good morning. Our temperatures and humidity levels are down this morning from "sweltering" to "mostly normal". We've had more than our share of rain the last two weeks in the southeast part of Iowa while the rest of the state is still in drought conditions. I'm thankful rain is out of the forecast here for the next week and wish we could share what we already got with some others.

Only 2 more sleeps until my week with my sister!! LOL, how many of you counted down days with little ones by "sleeps" left? Softball game tonight watching granddaughter and then maybe take-home tacos for supper (one of the few fast foods available within the points we're counting). My refrigerator is looking pretty bare trying to clean it out before being gone.

I hope everything goes well for II with his implant plans. It does seem like dentists are leaning more and more to implants rather than partials or bridges for everything. I'm sure my long and involved process was exacerbated by my dental phobia. Our son is getting 2 implants this month starting with a bone graft after a failed root canal created problems leading to the loss of 2 teeth.

Stay safe, be well.


----------



## Andra

Good morning (well almost). My trip to the dentist went well and I have a temporary crown. The permanent one should arrive in 2-3 weeks. 
Our new treadmill arrived yesterday. We are still figuring out how to arrange all the gym equipment, but we don't have to be in a hurry for that. I am looking for a weight rack that will store my 8lb - 15lb dumbbells and my kettlebells. No hurry there either.
The big news here though is that my car is fixed! My brother got the gas tank out over the weekend and discovered that there was a wet spot on the top where the fuel pump is located. There is a short (1 foot) hose that connects up there and he was just barely leaking at the fitting. So he replaced that hose and also replaced the fuel pump since it was original and he had the tank out. He says he drove it home last night and when he put it back on the lift this morning he could no longer smell gasoline. I'm so relieved. I was starting to think it was all in my head.
Stay dry. Stay cool. Stay safe.


----------



## loonlover

Andra, good news about the car.

Good morning.

II said it took longer for them to make the CD to take to the dentist than it did to take the xray/scan. He wasn't in the office for much more than 5 minutes.

Laundry on my agenda for today. We don't have any plans for the weekend so we'll just see what we get ourselves up to as each day goes by. The forecast is for slightly cooler temps the next few days. We did get 1/2 inch of rain during a thunderstorm yesterday afternoon. The rainfall was fairly gentle so runoff was minimal.

Have a good weekend. Stay safe.


----------



## loonlover

Good morning.

Hope everyone has been enjoying their weekend.

We had more neighbors shooting off fireworks this year than we've had in many a year. I wouldn't be surprised if we didn't hear more today. 

Our air quality index is 123 and unhealthy for sensitive groups but there is not an air quality alert. Still not sure II should walk today and I think I'll wait until another day to mow. The forecast high is 91 with sunny skies. 

Take care. Stay safe.


----------



## mlewis78

It was cool and cloudy with some rain on Saturday, about 64 degrees and I stayed in. Sunday, the 4th, I went to the pool for laps and some jacuzzi time. The weather turned out beautiful, not getting above 79. I was starving after the swim, so I went for a slice of pizza. Got home in time to watch fireworks on TV. Watched the Macy's on NBC, Capitol Fourth on PBS and some youtube of Coney Island fireworks. It looked so crowded at all of these places. 

Anyone else watch the Macy's fireworks? They even created an illusion of fireworks shooting out of the Empire State Building. What a show.

There were also a lot of illegal fireworks. Seems they were all over the country. Last summer there was so much of that but for a long period even before the 4th.

About 1am last night I saw a mouse. It went right for the wall where I have glue boards and it was trapped. Relieved that it was trapped so soon but disturbed that there was one. Last time was in November (caught it same way). I'd heard that an apartment on the ground floor in back has had them but I don't know how bad it is there.

My brother has bird feeders on his deck. He said he has caught a few mice outside on the deck (they wanted the bird food) with sticky board. (He's in a small town in Georgia.)

Belated happy Independence Day, everyone.


----------



## spotsmom

DH says it's hotter than the hinges of hell here, plus our a/c went out on the hottest day ever recorded (110+). Can't get anyone out here for another hot week. It has started to cool down in the evenings so sleep isn't impossible.

But the great news with the heat and fire danger is that the local city and county banned fireworks until July 9. I hope people will have forgotten about them by then

Stay cool everybody.


----------



## Annalog

Good evening from southern Arizona. As of late Monday afternoon, I am back at home.

I have moved the garden beds and compost bins to their new locations. I have all of the pavers moved except for the ones under the retaining wall that will be moved when the landscapers remove the four tree sized Mexican Bird of Paradise bushes. I didn't finish the new garden paths but did get to spend some wonderful time with my granddaughters. Also, when it was too hot to work outside and the granddaughters were at work, I started the 100 days 100 blocks sew along on July 1st. We spent the evening of the Fourth trying to keep the dogs calm. Thankfully, Ricky is now a bit deaf.

Sunday I will be in the 5 mile Run With the Rosters race and Tuesday I am scheduled to donate blood to the Red Cross followed by taking my car in for maintenance. I am hoping to get a few days ahead in the sew along so that I don't need to worry about how late I might get home on Sunday or Tuesday. 

I hope your day is wonderful. Stay safe. Be excellent to each other and also to yourself.


----------



## loonlover

Good morning.

Isolated thunderstorms possible today, naturally they are expected about the time we leave for my appointment with the orthopedist. I'm due for injections in my shoulders again. Since the diagnosis of osteopenia in one hip, we'll have to discuss the risk of side effects from the steroids. However, since the pain in my shoulders kept me awake last night, I have just have to take my chances in order to get some relief.

I am walking most days, but do wish it were possible to make use of more of the existing sidewalk. Make the trek south of the house maybe 1 out of 10 outings due to being able to see the dogs are out of the fence a couple of houses down. When I go east, I don't go as far as the house where I was bitten in January as I have had dogs come running toward me when I'm 2-3 houses away. So I just go back and forth on the areas I am comfortable walking. So tired of people not really attempting to keep their animals under control. Rant over.

II's birthday is Friday so we will be going out to celebrate it either tonight or tomorrow night. Going out on a Friday night just does not appeal. Our 50th anniversary is Saturday, but I think we might just do takeout for it from one of the steak houses. We've kind of gotten used to bringing meals home, although we might go out for breakfast Saturday morning.

Hope your week is going well. Stay safe.


----------



## The Hooded Claw

Good morning (12:08 am) from Reykjavik, Iceland! I arrived at lunchtime after my flight was delayed six hours, took a taxi into town, and when I got to my hotel room showered and fell asleep for four hours. Tomorrow I join a photography group and we will go to an island north of Iceland, literally on the Arctic Circle, and we will photograph birds for a few days. First airline trip since the pandemic! Other than flight delays everything is going okay. Be safe out there!


----------



## mlewis78

Loonlover, happy birthday to Il and happy anniversary to both of you!!!!

THC, sounds like a wonderful trip. 

We had thunderstorms for more than 3 hours Tuesday night. There were warnings for more Wednesday evening, but we haven't had any. The watch is over in a half hour (1am Thursday).

I am still losing and trying to lose more weight. A few days ago I was just 2 pounds above my pre-Covid weight. I guess I need to eat a little more before my swim. I felt a bit weak and hungry during it. Got a slice of pizza before I went home. I've been eating steel cut oatmeal with blueberries and yogurt for breakfast. I have physical therapy Thursday afternoon.

We may get the tropical storm Elsa Thursday night/Friday morning. I hope it misses us, but the weatherman on the TV sounded so certain. Maybe 2 more inches of rain here.


----------



## Andra

Good evening. We are back home after a somewhat eventful long holiday weekend.
I drove to Corpus Saturday to pick up my car! I can't be 100% sure because I can't get it in the garage, but I think it is fixed for real this time!
I also did something stupid to my back again and spent a lazy day Sunday by myself in the trailer. It was just me and the heating pad and muscle relaxers and my kindle.
My uncle found out he got into the apartment that he had applied for (that sentence is awkward and I am too tired to even try fixing it). So he will be moving out of my mom's guest house soon.
Rain was predicted the entire time we were gone. But we had most mornings clear, so that was nice.
On the way home we detoured by the Crestview RV to drop the trailer off for inspection and a short list of repairs. I swear, this trailer has spent way more time in the shop than our Denali ever did.
I went to the dr about my back this morning. I am on steroids and have a referral for an x-ray to start with. We'll see where we go after that.
At the movies tonight for Black Widow. DH really wanted to see tjis one opening night. But we got the time wrong and are at the theatre an hour early. Better than late I guess. 
Happy birthday! Happy anniversary!
Happy Iceland trip (hope you share photos when you can Claw).
I am sure I forgot stuff, but oh well.
Stay safe.


----------



## loonlover

Thought I'd get this out here a little early.

Crebel, Happy BIrthday Friday.

We brought lunch home today from a place we probably hadn't been to since II's birthday two years ago. It traveled very well (it's a little farther from us than most places we go) so kind of wish we hadn't waited so long to try their take out.

I plan on fixing his usual order from Waffle House for breakfast here at home in the morning. Not sure if we'll do anything else to celebrate tomorrow or not. I'll probably do some laundry and finish the mowing I started tonight, but will let him take it easy.

Do hope to hear more about your trip, Claw.

Hope your weekend is a relaxing one.

Stay safe.


----------



## crebel

Good morning. 

Thanks LL, and Happy Birthday wishes right back at II. Happy Anniversary to you both tomorrow.


----------



## mlewis78

Tropical storm Elsa dumped a lot of rain on us overnight. There was flooding in some subway stations, but it seems to be drained now. I need to get out to the pool. It's 4pm now and they will start kids classes and then a family swim at 5:30-7:00, so I am hesitant to go until later. 

A few days ago I discovered a cousin DNA match on Ancestry and have been in touch with her. Interesting that her maiden name is the same as an Italian-American family from my hometown and they are her first cousins (I am not related to her cousins). We are related through her mother's side and we have a same 2nd great grandmother. She is from a nearby town and as a kid went to the beach with her cousins near our house. She lives in Virginia now.


----------



## telracs

* wanders in with baked goods for crebel and II's birthdays and II and LL's anniversary *

we have baklava, greek easter bread, apple turnovers, cheese danish, and a cinnamon danish. i also have tazo passion ice tea, and chocolate oat milk.


----------



## loonlover

II says thanks for the baklave. I'll enjoy a cheese danish and thanks for the options.


----------



## The Hooded Claw

Anniversary good! Baklava even better!!!!


----------



## mlewis78

Good afternoon. Yesterday I swam later. Right after I got home we had a thunderstorm. There is a youtube couple who sometimes go live from their apartment window in the east village when there is a storm, so I watched the lightning from there (James and Karla). I see flashes here and hear the thunder, but my apartment is on the back of my building.


----------



## The Hooded Claw

Greetings from Grimsey Island! We are at the Arctic Circle and the sun is still up at 11:30 Pm. I’m pooped, but posted a few photos in the photo gallery forum for anyone interested.


----------



## loonlover

Thanks for the pictures, Claw.

Good morning.

Thanks for the well wishes for our celebrations. We spent a quiet weekend, ate too much as part of our celebrations, and just enjoyed being together. We talked to both sons and heard from friends and relatives.

Almost half an inch of rain fell Saturday night. There was some thunder but we didn't get much of the wind that blew through to the north and east of us. I saw this morning that there were some power outages in both Little Rock and North Little Rock. We got lucky, apparently.

I have one medical appointment this week. Other than that, my intentions are to push and prod us into doing some decluttering and general cleaning. We'll see how that goes.

Have a good week. Stay safe.


----------



## mlewis78

Last night I could not get to sleep and then at 2:20 AM it started pouring rain followed by more rain and thunder. I had to get up and close three windows. I was awake for a few more hours.


----------



## spotsmom

Wow, Claw, what a trip! I know you're enjoying it!

All you people, PLEASE send any rain out to Oregon. It's awful out here.


----------



## telracs

mlewis78 said:


> Last night I could not get to sleep and then at 2:20 AM it started pouring rain followed by more rain and thunder. I had to get up and close three windows. I was awake for a few more hours.


and we had no rain here in Brooklyn overnight.


----------



## mlewis78

Spotsmom, I wish we could send our showers your way.

We had just a sprinkle late this afternoon. NY1 (TV) said we would get a quick t-storm, but we didn't. I was anxious, because I wanted to get to the pool. I was trying on different inserts in my shoes (for support because my knee is so bad) and ended up wearing my Dansko clogs, which have a very good arch support. My custom orthotics are very old but still better than the inserts I recently purchased at the drug store. I did get to the pool and there was no lightning/thunder to stop it. (The pool has a glass roof, so they close the pool area whenever there is lightning in the area.)


----------



## Andra

Good morning. It's been a crazy week. We are all fine; weird stuff is happening though.
I wanted to go get the new tags for the trailer today, but the tax office is closed for staff training. Honestly, how did I manage to pick THAT day? They have also changed their reservation system and you can now make appointments in advance (before it was just same-day). So I have an appointment for next Tuesday.
I am hoping that the slightly cooler weather in the morning continues through the weekend so I can get some work done in the garage. I'd really like to get my car parked inside again 
We have not had too much rain here, but the coast is saturated. I wish we could send some where it's needed.
Take care. Stay safe.


----------



## loonlover

Good morning.

I had an early morning appointment yesterday for a mammogram. I was there the proscribed fifteen minutes early, and was back in the car 3 minutes after my scheduled time. So glad I decided to go to the satellite office in Benton instead of continuing to go to the site at the main hospital.

We spent the rest of the day doing little things. We have one crisper drawer that cannot be removed without pulling out the refrigerator so the plan for today is pull the refrigerator out and do the necessary cleaning in and around it. Starting with one corner of the kitchen and moving from there.

Highs are supposed to be only in the 80s the next 5 days. There is a possibility of thunderstorms off and on for most of that time. We'll see since at one time rain was supposed to be here this morning, now it is predicted for early afternoon.

Enjoy your day and the weekend. Stay safe.


----------



## Annalog

Good morning from southern Arizona. We finally got a good rain yesterday but I doubt that it has made much of a dent in our drought conditions.

Yesterday our niece came and took back her cats, Crush and Zoe. The job opportunity didn't work out for her so she is back at her house in Tucson. While we will miss having those sweet cats around, our two older cats will be much happier and less stressed. They are certainly taking advantage of having access to our bedroom again.

We are still slowly going through our stuff and deciding what to keep, give away, or throw away. I am also working on the #100days100blocks sew along. Each block will fit one of my fabric categories. I finally have four blocks in my Winter category so today I hope to make a fabric storage tote with them. That will let me pack all my fabric in that category. Mixing crafting and packing is a win/win situation. 😀 I hope to work on this month's blocks for Nebula and Gravity tomorrow.

Hope that your day is wonderful.


----------



## loonlover

Good morning.

77 degrees with cloudy skies. Highs in the 80s for a few more days and dry conditions after today. A little over 1/2 inch of rain fell Saturday and a tiny bit fell during a thunderstorm early this morning. Still a slight possibility of more thunderstorms this afternoon.

One appointment on our agenda this week. Otherwise, just doing what we feel like doing. We are walking daily and my blood pressure is definitely responding in a positive manner to the exercise. I have already received notification electronically that my mammogram was normal. 

Have a good week. I'll admit trying to be positive is a little more difficult once again. Stay safe.


----------



## The Hooded Claw

Good morning. I am back from Iceland! Coming back into the US really wasn’t a problem at all though having to take a COVID test in Reykjavik was a nuisance. The test itself wasn’t unpleasant as I had feared it would be. Customs and Border Patrol coming back into the US was actually one of the quickest experiences for me ever. There had been flooding on Saturday (the day before returning) and it disrupted airline schedules so that I got stuck in Houston after arriving there too late to catch my flight to Oklahoma. I did enjoy the decor in the lobby of the Reykjavik hotel…


----------



## The Hooded Claw

Wow, I was post 35,000 in this thread! What an honor!


----------



## loonlover

Good morning.

It is really foggy here. Glad I don't have to drive anywhere this morning. It may seem a little eerie if it is still around when we go walking.

II's 6 month visit to the cardiologist was yesterday. His blood pressure was up a bit so medication was adjusted. I'm hoping it serves as a wake up call that will encourage him to become more active. We'll see how it goes.

We've started wearing masks almost everywhere again. I don't think we are the only ones based on the number of people we see wearing them most places. I'll never understand the acrimony around mask wearing or getting vaccinated, or the pettiness of our legislature in the narrow mindedness of some of the bills they passed this year. How do you handicap the governor from taking steps to save lives.

Stay safe.


----------



## Andra

Happy Friday!!
Today is Ginger's adoption day. Five years ago the universe decided that a silly little puppy needed to come home with me.
We are still working in the garage to get my car back inside. 
The whole world has gone crazy again. We are also wearing masks around other people even though we have been vaccinated.
Take care everybody.


----------



## mlewis78

Thursday evening I had dinner with a friend at a restaurant with outdoor seating. It was her birthday, and I had not seen her since before the pandemic. She lives in Washington Heights and has a wonderful view of the George Washington Bridge, but she came down to my neighborhood to make it easier for me. I'd been to PT in the afternoon and we had not planned ahead. I don't think I'll be going out that much for dinner for a while, though. The seating was in a big shed-type structure with one side open. It was very noisy and the tables were not far apart. They had indoor seating as well and we realized it might not have been as noisy. This was my first time having dinner with a friend at a real restaurant. It was Arriba Arriba on 9th Ave. at 50th Street. They have been in business since 1982.

My super came up Friday to clear the drain with an electric snake, but he messed up and went too far down. Damaged the plumbing. Checked downstairs and apparently some water went through. He told me not to use shower, bathroom sink or toilet. Said they couldn't get a plumber until Monday (because the management is too cheap to pay emergency fee for one right away?).

He said I could use an empty apartment in his building for bathroom use on the top floor (next door). I said no. That would have been four flights down from my apartment and 4 flights up next door for a middle of the night bathroom run and then back again. Then he tested the toilet by flushing twice and said he'd get back to me about whether it was OK for me to use. Later he said OK. I still feel it's risky, but when you gotta go . . . I am not drinking as much water as usual. I hope the plumber can fix it all on Monday. I showered at the health club today before and after my swim.

I am planning on getting gel injections for my right knee. My doctor's office is setting it up. I am not sure how much my insurance will cover or if it will help, but I need something. Still going to PT twice a week.


----------



## loonlover

Good morning.

The heat has arrived in Arkansas. We went walking early this morning, but I'm sure it will be our only walk for the day. II is not a morning person so not sure he'll be willing to get up that early every day.

mlewis, hope the injections help your knee. We have a friend that has been helped quite a bit by those.

Have a peaceful Sunday. Stay safe. Stay as cool as possible.


----------



## mlewis78

Today the workmen came and fixed the pipes in the bathroom. They started from the bathroom below mine (going through that ceiling to expose pipes and they drilled an opening from my bathroom floor next to the shower. They were there from 9:15 AM - 3:30 PM. They did not turn the water back on, so I sent text to the super and he came up and did it. I thought the turning off was done in the basement, but it was in my apartment.

The hole is still in the floor and covered with cardboard. I put a big towel over that in case of water splashing from the shower. They will come back "later in the week" (per the super who is always vague) to patch up the hole. That area was already just cement and not tile, due to other work that was done in there about 15 years ago. Always quick and cheap for our building management.

It reached 90 degrees this afternoon and I did not go out at all. This evening I did my PT exercises (which I think I'm not doing enough of) and used the indoor bike. Tested the shower.

My brother Stan has acute bronchitis.. He's not been feeling well since last Monday and went to the ER Sunday morning. He was afraid he might have Covid, but he tested negative. (He was vaccinated among the earliest.)

Hope everyone is well and stays well!


----------



## Andra

Happy Friday! It's still hot and humid here - what a surprise!
I got my replacement crown on Tuesday and all seems well on that front.
Once again we are going to try working in the garage this weekend - don't hold your breath. But I am getting tired of fighting the defroster in the mornings when I have to drive to the office. Austin went from Stage 4 last Friday to Stage 5 on Tuesday maybe. So things are getting ugly here again. I doubt we will get any time of shut-down past the governor, but maybe they will at least put the mask mandates back in place.
Take care and stay safe.


----------



## mlewis78

Andra, I've had a temporary crown for about 10 days and hate it. Feel as if food is on it and I'm not supposed to floss around it. I use the waterpik. I hope that the permanent one will be more comfortable. I'll get it August 10th. This is my first ever crown.

We had drier, lower humidity today. Nice day to walk to the health club and swim. I had PT for my knee on Tuesday and Thursday afternoon. Afterwards, stopped at food stores and stayed in the rest of the day -- both days were very humid. Tuesday it was 90 degrees F. I have not yet heard back from the knee doctor's office about an appointment for Synvisc injections. PT put tape on my knee Tuesday which seemed to help. He replaced it on Thursday. This time it seems less effective and looks different. I might pull it off tomorrow.

I had gained 27 pounds between mid-March to December, 2020. Now since February I have lost 30 pounds and will try to lose more. Still overweight but I'm where I was at early 2020.

Hope you are all doing well.


----------



## The Hooded Claw

Good morning from a dark apartment! Our power went off about 10:30 pm Friday night, and three hours later still Isn’t back on! I have been back from Iceland about ten days now, and am having a bit more trouble than usual getting time zones straight. I still have a tendency to get to sleep on time and then wake up at 2 or 3 am. With the virus rebounding, I am grateful I made an overseas trip during the subdue of opportunity the covid vaccines gave us.
My elderly mother is completely locked down (positive covid tests in her unit) in her nursing home, not allowed to leave her apartment. She is bored and anxious and I try to encourage her or make it better. I’m typing on my phone’s internet, connected to a power brick I bought for travel. This is not where I had expected to use it!


----------



## mlewis78

I hope you have your power back, Hooded Claw.

Beautiful day here in NYC today. 75, sunny, low humidity.


----------



## loonlover

Good morning.

We're experiencing slightly cooler temps for a few days. It will be back to the upper 90s by the weekend, though.

We were able to get the yard work done yesterday. It wasn't dire, but we were glad we were able to get it done when temps were cooler. Trimming and mowing done; it has been dry enough that it might last a couple of weeks.

We've been getting out early to walk, but neither of us really like getting out first thing. Maybe that won't last too many more weeks.

Hope everyone is well. Take care.


----------



## Andra

It's the weekend. We had cooler weather this past week because we also had some rain. But we are heading back towards the 90s this coming week.
We still have not made much progress with the garage. And since my phone bricked itself this morning, I doubt much will get done today. Luckily we keep a spare cheap phone for this kind of situation, but I've already spent several hours trying to get things mostly set back up. I'm too mad right now to make a long-term decision. This one was a Pixel 3 that was purchased in October of 2018 - so not quite three years old. Google's Pixel 6 is supposed to come out this fall. So do I try to find a Pixel 5 (Google is out unless I switch to Verizon)? Or do I wait and see what happens with the 6 since it will be the first to use Google's own chips?? That is definitely too much to think about when I am already annoyed.
One a totally unrelated note, I started reading _The President's Daughter_ by Bill Clinton and James Patterson. I forget who was reading it a month ago upthread, but you are right. It is flying and it was really hard to put it down.
Stay safe!


----------



## The Hooded Claw

Hi Andra, sorry about your phone issues! Hope you’ve solved them. If you’re unhappy with the backup phone you are using, “Fall” seems a long time to wait!

My life is pretty dull overall right now, getting back into the routine of work. My 85 year old mother has been hospitalized for “a touch Of pneumonia”. She never seemed to be in serious danger, but they wanted to keep and eye on her, and they will release her tomorrow I am told. Stressful for her though! I fell way off the wagon on my diet for several weeks, and am trying to get back on it…


----------



## crebel

Good morning. I haven't posted in this thread for a while, but still keep tabs on others every day. Just ongoing funk about the state of the pandemic and the attitudes of so many.

My dieting continues to go well and I am sticking with it. I started high intensity water aerobics with a friend a couple of weeks ago, we are going 2-3 evenings a week. I had my 6-month check-up with Dr. last week and he was very happy with me. I am no longer on any blood pressure medicine and ALL my bloodwork came back in normal ranges, no more high cholesterol or sugars. I am rather pleased with myself. DH continues to make positive progress as well.

Stay safe, be well.


----------



## mlewis78

It is very hot and humid here the past two days. Last night I walked to the health club to swim and didn't think we were getting a storm. I had only been swimming a few minutes when lightning and thunder started, so we all had to get out of the pool and go to the locker room. By the time I left it was a half hour later and the storm was still going on with heavy rain. I had not brought an umbrella. I went to the bus stop on 10th Avenue. There were many people waiting there. Usually it takes too long and I end up walking, but it came soon and I got a seat. My first time on a city bus in a few years.

I am going to PT in a while. Tomorrow the virtual flute convention starts (4 days), so I will catch some of the performances and talks at home.

When the work men fixed the pipes in the bathroom (messed up by the super), they left a hole in the floor and covered it with cardboard. It is still not fixed. Saw the super outside yesterday and he asked me if they'd been by to fix it. Of course not. He said they could come today, but they haven't. I hate thinking someone is coming to fix and they don't. It's been more than two weeks.


----------



## Andra

Happy Friday!
13 is my lucky number, so I consider this a lucky day for me.
We got our stuff working for our Commission Meeting today. That was a major relief.
DH ordered a Pixel 5 for me, but it won't get here until the middle of September. I have the Moto mostly set up. I just really wish I could get my Pixel 3 on long enough to check a few things. I found a local place where someone can at least look at it - I might try that.
I worked late the last few days so I buzzed out early today. I am already at home with my Kindle and my pup.
Take care. Stay safe.


----------



## mlewis78

We are still in a heat wave. 93 now. 44% humidity. I have not been out since Wednesday night. Planning to leave in a few minutes to go to the pool. Taking some time out from the virtual flute convention (today is Day 2 of that). Hope everyone is well!!!!


----------



## loonlover

Good morning.

Same old, same old here. Slightly cooler this week than last. The grass is getting tall again after an inch of rain on Saturday. We're making walking daily a priority - II is now up to where I can't always keep up with him. Longer legs do make a difference.

Crebel, congratulations on the results of the doctor's visit. Years ago I did water aerobics and felt like I was in the best shape I'd ever been in. But, alas, the gym closed and the only other place doing water aerobics didn't provide nearly as good a workout. 

Allergy shot today then a stop at Walmart. I go to every four weeks for shots starting in October.

Finding it somewhat depressing that we're not comfortable going very many places. We do still plan on taking our trip the end of September, although a little concerned as the states we drive through have some of the highest number of cases and the lowest vaccination rates. We decided our mental health was worth the risk, however. 

Hope everyone is well. Stay safe.


----------



## mlewis78

Hope everyone here is well.

I had PT on Wednesday. I have four days with nothing scheduled, so I plan to get some swimming in. This Sunday will be my 70th birthday. Next Tuesday I have a doctor appointmen to get my first Synvisc gel injections in my knees. The right one has been aching a lot, but on Tuesday I had an ache-free walk (1 mile) to the pool. Wasn't as lucky walking home after I bought blueberries and bananas from a stand on 9th Avenue.

I thought we were getting some storms Wednesday night, but so far no. It was extremely humid all day.


----------



## loonlover

mlewis - wishing you a very Happy Birthday tomorrow. Hope you are able to do something special in spite of the probability of bad weather.


----------



## spotsmom

Hi folks, nothing much to report on here. Claw, I saw a photo on Facebook taken last night in Alaska of the Northern Lights. I hear you can pretty much guarantee seeing them in the winter in Iceland. Want to go back?

We have had heavy smoke here for days, and temps up in the high 80's and 90's. Calling for rain tonight and tomorrow but I'll believe it when I see it. Dry lightning storms we do not need. Tomorrow is forecast to be mid 60's. Ahhhh.

Hoping my bored mood will improve somewhat with football and baseball edging towards the playoffs. I am glad that I'm not dealing with health issues as so many others are. Just dealing with the usual COVIdiots. And that can be very wearing.

Have a great weekend and hope for rain for me!


----------



## loonlover

Good morning.

We're keeping busy - actually did some sort of errand every day this week. Cabin fever is a bit evident. Risks are weighed before venturing out. Our trip to Georgia is getting really close. We decided our mental health needed the break and we'll do everything we can to stay safe while we are gone.

Mystic has been scratching at her ears so we're headed to the vet this morning. I will actually go inside with her this trip and meet the vet. Our previous visits have been curbside.

Spotsmom, hope you get your rain. 

Stay safe, everyone.


----------



## Andra

Good morning.
Just checking in since this week is going to be crazy.
We have a tropical storm headed for parts of the Texas coast that will probably affect my brother, my mom, and my MIL. I think we are far enough inland that it won't have much to do with us. I have to go to office all week since we have a special Commission Meeting about Chronic Wasting Disease on Wednesday and a Texas Farm and Ranch Committee Meeting on Thursday. We are trying new to us technology that is making me very nervous. The good news is that I have gotten used to that over the past year and have managed to find some good coping techniques in addition to eating chocloate 
We are wearing masks and staying away from people - nothing new there.
Take care everybody. Stay safe.


----------



## mlewis78

Andra, I just tried to get up to speed on which hurricane or tropical storm is the current one and saw Nicholas, that it made landfall in Texas, but that is all I know. I hope all your people are safe. 

I learned on Friday that my brother's woman friend has covid again. She had it in August 2020, was fully vaccinated this year and has it now. Not sure if she is better yet. She was to start training in a new job on Monday, the 13th. Then I learned that my niece Nancy and her 7-yr. old daughter Millie both had covid recently. She tested negative on Aug. 26 and days later tested positive. She was fully vaccinated but the 7-yr. old can't have vaccinations (as you all know). Nancy teaches 6th grade near Chapel Hill, NC. She said they mask up but there is no social distancing.

We had a big thunderstorm about 10pm for 45 minutes. It feels humid now. It was nice out on Monday but a bit warm. I went to PT and then walked up to W. 72nd street to a good shoe store to find better walking shoes. Tried on Hoka and ended up with top of the line New Balance that cost more than I ever would have imagined. I had figured it would be about $130. No. they were much more. Also bought a pair of expensive inserts and another pair by Birkenstock that have a good arch form (hard like my old custom orthotics). I hope that the new shoes will help with my walking, considering my knee problem.


----------



## Andra

mlewis - yes it was Nicholas. It turned enough that it went in higher up the coast than originally anticipated. My mom and MIL both got about half an inch of rain. It totally missed my brother.

We had a successful meeting today. I should sleep well tonight!

Take care. Stay safe.


----------



## mlewis78

It was very hot and humid today. I had to turn on the AC during the night when I could not get back to sleep. I had my annual physical at the doctor today and they moved my appointment from 2pm to 11:40am only the day before. It was so that the doctor could leave earlier to prepare for Yom Kippur that started at sundown tonight. It worked out OK. Took a bus up to W. 72nd for that appointment and afterwards got the downtown bus from Columbus & 72nd to 42nd in order to swim. 

I used to never take buses, because sometimes you have to WAIT a long time for them and sometimes they never come. There is an app that shows where the next bus is and how long it should take to get to my stop. I'd just missed one after the swim and the app showed that none were coming for a long time, so I walked.


----------



## spotsmom

Finally got some rain last night!! 46 degrees when I got up this morning. More, more, we need more!


----------



## mlewis78

Spotsmom, my friend Emily in Portland, OR reported that she was so happy to see some rain on Saturday.

It was 84 and humid on Saturday here in NYC. I didn't go out until after dark and that was to have a slice of pizza and buy a few groceries at Morton Williams on 9th Avenue. I was pretty lazy after having a busy Friday afternoon evening with physical therapy and going to the pool to swim. The PT clinic is located inside an Equinox, and they have had me using some machines. There was a trainer with his client there and when the client left, he was pitching himself to me about having him as a trainer. I listened to him, but I wasn't interested.


----------



## loonlover

Good morning.

Wow, Spotsmom, 46 degrees. I'm not ready for it to be quite that cool but am really looking forward to it being cool enough our walk doesn't have to be the first thing we do every morning. Glad to hear it rained.

We have appointments a couple of days this week plus we'll be getting ready for our trip. I've been checking the weather where we're heading. At the moment the ten day forecast is looking good.

Have a peaceful Sunday. Stay safe.


----------



## spotsmom

It is supposed to freeze tonight, but in the low 80's a couple of days this week. Fall is here. I'm thankful. However, no rain in the forecast for at least the next week.

Where's Telracs?


----------



## Andra

Good morning!
Freezing already? I thought we were doing pretty good in the cooling off department with temps in the 60s.
I took my mom for a stress test on Friday so the cardiologist would clear her for a colonoscopy. The results were textbook for a good-functioning heart, so now she has to get the gastro to schedule the next thing.
Our meeting last Thursday did not have a quorum, so it has to be rescheduled. Oh fun.
Not much else going on here.
Take care. Stay safe.


----------



## Annalog

Good morning from southern Arizona. It is currently 63°F and sunny with an expected high of 90°F. However in Gilbert, where we will plan to be moving later this year, it is currently 73°F with an expected high of 97°F. I am NOT looking forward to the hotter weather in central Arizona!

Spotsmom, we also had rain here on Saturday and wish we had more.

Our move is definitely getting closer. A few days ago I reserved a climate controlled self storage unit at a place about a mile from our daughter's house. The unit is inside a building with air conditioning and 24 hour security. The plan for the storage unit to hold stuff that doesn't go directly to our daughter's house but that we would want later, our granddaughters might want later, or is stuff that we still need to sort through to decide what to keep and what to donate. That last category contains all the boxes of stuff inherited from my mom as well as more than 10 bookcases full of books still left after donating at least 3 bookcases worth of books. After we move I will have a sturdy folding table and office chair in the storage unit to use while I go through the boxes and books. My goal is to downsize the storage unit within 6 months.

Tomorrow morning we will fill our pickup truck with packed plastic totes to put in the storage unit. Most of these are totes that I packed back in 2019. Today I will be choosing which totes go on this first trip. After the storage unit, we will go to our daughter's house for a short visit, see the completed concrete work, and determine what remains to be done before the TuffShed is installed October 5th. We have an electrician scheduled to come October 11th. Then we install insulation, dry wall, the split air unit, paint, and flooring.

We will build a safe outside enclosure for our two cats that they can access from a window of the shed. Then we can start moving our stuff from here into the backyard studio and into our bedroom at our daughter's house. We will move in with our cats last. The backyard studio will be filled with furniture and other stuff that they are familiar with. We will wait until they are settled before we introduce them to the other animals at our daughter's house.

We will still have a bed and enough stuff in our current house for trips to finish getting this house ready for sale.

This Sunday I have a 5 mile trail race that I have done no training for. I will be getting A lot of walking in over the next few days. I will take it easy during the race and expect to finish last. 😁

I hope that your day is wonderful. Stay safe. Be excellent to each other and also to yourself.


----------



## Annalog

Good morning from southern Arizona. I am currently a passenger in a pickup truck headed to Gilbert, where it is currently a sunny 84°F and headed to 100°F. We have 18 plastic totes (19 gal./72 l.) In the back. We put a shed door on top and strapped down. Those totes are secure! After lunch and stopping at our daughter's house, we will head back home. 😀

I hope that your day is wonderful. Stay safe. Be excellent to each other and also to yourself.


----------



## Andra

Good morning. 66 and sunny in Austin right now. 
I am sitting at the dealership waiting for a state inspection on DH's truck. He came by on Monday and things did not go well, so I decided to do it myself. There are almost no new cars on the lot. And this early in the day there are very few people.
I keep talking myself out of ordering a new Kindle. I wonder how long it will be before I give in? I really want the usb-c charging, but I want it on a device with page-turn buttons.
Take care. Stay safe.


----------



## spotsmom

I found Telracs (or she found me), so all is well. Kind of like the old days when we would lurk around the chat room. Absolutely beautiful weather here. Now that most of the tourons have gone home, the locals get our area back. And the mountains have a little dusting of snow.


----------



## Annalog

Good morning from southern Arizona. It is currently an overcast 72°F and headed to a high of 77°F in Benson. My car is loaded with totes and I am headed to central Arizona where it is a sunny 90°F with a predicted high of 96°F. I will be there until Saturday when I head to Tucson to stay at my sister's house before the early morning Catalina State Park 5 mile trail race. I will head home after that.

I hope your day is wonderful. Stay safe. Be excellent to each other and also to yourself.


----------



## Andra

Happy Friday! We had a cold front - a real one. It has been lovely.


----------



## loonlover

Good morning.

Cooler mornings have certainly been welcome. We've increased our pace a bit on our walks, at least until I stop feeling chilled.

Hope everyone's coming week is a good one. We'll be hitting the road for the first time in almost 2 years. I almost have to pinch myself to believe it is true.


----------



## Brenda Carroll

Good Morning Everybody. The weather here in Virginia is awesome today. Going to find a new outfit to wear to fancy schmancy French restaurant for my birthday. And also to all my old friends and new friends (I hope to make) I hope you will go over to the Introduction Thread and read my blurb about coming back here to Kboards. It was sad being away, but duty called and took all my me-time away. Love you guys!!!


----------



## Annalog

Good morning from southern Arizona. It is currently a partly cloudy 55°F and headed to a high of 77°F.

I did complete the Everyone Runs/Everyone Walks Catalina State Park 5 mile race yesterday. I had a fun race but very little went as originally planned. The plan was that the 10 mile race would start at 6:15 a.m. and the 5 mile race would start at 6:30 a.m. starting in waves of 30 runners spaced a minute apart. Instead, notices went out by email and Facebook the evening before to check for updates before leaving for the race. A rainstorm had moved in and the road into the park was flooded. The road was cleared and the race start was rescheduled to 7 a.m. It was raining lightly when I arrived at the parking lot at 6 a.m. I had brought the trekking poles that had been my mom's to help on the trail as my knee had been acting up. Due to the rain and staggered arrival of runners, both races started together at 7 a.m. with a rolling start to allow others to start later when they arrived. I wore a mask in the start area and until I reached the trail and people were well spaced out. I put my mask back on when I approached the finish line and kept it on until I was back in my car. I only ran at the start and the finish. The rain had turned the normally dry and sandy trail to mud in some places and shallow running water in others. All of the wash (water bed) crossings had running water with places more than ankle deep. I was very glad that I had the trekking poles but I was the only runner with them. All the runners passing me seemed to be enjoying the cool weather and intermittent rain as much as I was. I met my goal of finishing the race without slipping, falling, or further aggravating my knee. For a trail race in the rain with hills and stairs, that was an accomplishment. 😁 I was last of the 5 mile runners and one 10 mile runner finished a minute after I crossed the finished line. At the end of the race I learned that the road out of the park was likely to be closed fairly soon. It was a successful race in unexpected conditions. 

After the race I went to my sister's house to shower, change, and help with a sewing project. Then I drove home, put a load of clothes in the washer, and took a nap. Today I will be taking it fairly slow and easy while DH and I prepare to take another load of totes and boxes later this week to our storage unit in Gilbert and visit with our daughter and granddaughters. 😀

I hope that your day is wonderful. Stay safe. Be excellent to each other and also to yourself.


----------



## The Hooded Claw

Spotsmom, I’m always eager to see more northern lights!

once again, I have a hole in my head. Back in the early 2000s, I had a mastoidectomy and a growth removed from my ear, and the growth recurred. I went under the knife Friday for ear surgery. A buddy stayed with me over the weekend, and I am on my own and even worked from home today. I’m not in pain, they gave me painkillers but other than taking one at bedtime I don’t need them. Getting some reading done this evening.


----------



## mlewis78

Hooded Claw, sounds like you are doing well. Just wanted to wish you all the best for recovery.

It has been much cooler here in NYC for a few days. It will go down to 54 this morning but then head up into the 60s. 54 is actually when we should have heat, but we won't have it here in my building. They are very slow to get it going. It usually doesn't work until I call and let the super (next door) know that it is cold out and we have no heat. Since it will get up to about 70 soon, we won't have heat for a few weeks. It usually gets rather cold in mid-October.


----------



## Annalog

Hooded Claw, I hope your recovery is continuing well and quickly.

Good morning from southern Arizona. It has been raining off and on the past couple days and has cooled off a bit.

Wednesday afternoon I got my flu shot and Pfizer COVID-19 booster shot. I don't recommend getting both at the same time if you are a side sleeper. Also, my side effect symptoms seemed stronger, mostly the headache and muscle aches. Now, over 36 hours later, all side effects seem to be gone except for the sore lymph nodes under my left arm which was the booster shot side. I picked Wednesday as Thursday was the only day in the next few weeks that I could spend resting.

Later this morning we will pack the pickup truck and my car with more stuff to take to the storage unit. Then we head to my daughter's house to celebrate our oldest granddaughter's birthday. DH will head home tomorrow morning while I will stay at our daughter's house until after the TuffShed (backyard studio) arrives on Tuesday. Between now and then, I have a couple more tree roots to remove. After the shed is in place, I can take inside measurements and plan for furniture and electric outlet locations.

I hope your day is wonderful. Stay safe. Be excellent to each other and also to yourself.


----------



## Andra

Good morning. I can’t believe it is already October!
I hope you are all doing well. I miss catching up with everyone more regularly… 
Take care. Stay safe.


----------



## loonlover

Good morning.

Looks like another week of good weather here.

We arrived home yesterday evening from spending a week in Georgia with friends. We drove through a little rain 3-4 times yesterday, but otherwise the weather was great. The cabin we shared near Dahlonega, GA worked really well for the four of us. A great breakfast was included with the cabin, we ate lunch while doing touristy stuff, and the restaurant at the resort had an excellent dinner menu. We had a good time just catching up. The last time we had seen each other was almost 2 years ago in Nashville. We're making plans to get together again in the spring. The friendship has been going strong since 1982 despite them moving to Georgia in 1988.

Now, to catch up on the laundry and make plans for the week ahead. 

Hope your Sunday is a peaceful one.


----------



## Brenda Carroll

Good Morning All! It's a little cloudy here in Virginia but it's been beautiful for the last week. No complains. I am planning a trip up to the house in Maine in a few days before the cold weather sets in. Need to see what's going on with the son and granddaughter up near the polar regions. Looking forward to seeing them again.
Everyone have a great Tuesday and do all those things you ever wanted to do on Tuesday. 
*If you can't climb the mountain, at least enjoy the Fall.*
.


----------



## loonlover

Good morning.

A little cloudy this morning, but no rain in the forecast. We had about 1 1/2 inches in the rain gauge from the weekend, but North Little Rock received over 5 inches on Saturday. Not going to complain that we avoided that much.

Trying to get back into the routine of things. We walked twice on Sunday and Monday, but just couldn't make ourselves get out this morning. We'll make it out at least once sometime later today. It's allergy shot day, followed by picking up an order at Kroger. You'd think we'd eaten out enough last week, but since we didn't have Mexican while we were gone Tacos for Life is our choice for lunch today.

Hope your week is going well. Stay safe.


----------



## mlewis78

Loonlover, my brother lives in Dahlonega, GA. Did you go into the town? I have never been there.

I wanted to get my flu shot on the way home from my swim Saturday evening, but the Duane Reade/Walgreens store's pharmacy closed so early (about 5pm) and I didn't want to walk out of my way to the CVS at Columbus Circle. I ended up getting it Sunday afternoon at that CVS. It's big and busy, so I had to check in and take a walk for 30 minutes before they could give it to me.

Monday afternoon I got my flute back from its clean, oil and adjust (repairs). I had not been practicing much at all over the summer, mainly because it needed repairs and the foot joint was so loose that it would fall off sometimes while I played. This flute is a Nagahara that I bought in 2003. I have a Haynes (bought in 1982) that I thought of as a back-up, but when I took it out to play a couple of times last week, it was very hard to play. I had work done on it in 2018 and hardly played it and I think the guy who took my money and "fixed" it did a terrible job. I'm glad to have found the current place where I take my Nagahara flute.

Tuesday evening I went to my health club and first went down to the training floor to use some machines for my legs that I've been using at my physical therapy. It's different at my club. No elevators, and I had to walk down 2-1/2 flights (or so it seemed -- the stairs go around a few times for one flight). They didn't have the leg curl that you sit right side up for; they only had one you lie on your stomach. A member offered to help me with it, but I could not slide far enough forward because of my bad right knee, so I skipped that one. I used 4 machines and then went back upstairs and eventually went into the pool to swim. I think it was a bit much to do all that in one visit. As of this week, they are open one hour later, which is still one hour earlier than pre-Covid closing time. If I continue to use those machines, I just need to do it twice a week. My physical therapist is now at a facility that doesn't have the machines (he was at a clinic inside the Equinox health club where he got me started with the machines).

The weather was very dreary Monday and Tuesday, mostly in the 60s F.


----------



## Andra

Good morning. It's a lovely, somewhat nippy 61 here right now. Ginger and I will do her walk a little later once I get some daylight. We walk in the dark on days when I have to drive to office, but I'd rather be able to see where I'm going if possible. 
It's nice to be home, but I have a lot of laundry! It's a good thing I am working from home most of the week. I'll get a chance to wash decent clothes before I need them. No, I don't wear jammies to work, but yoga pants and t-shirts are not considered proper for the actual office.
I got my trade-in discount for the old kindle that I sent in, so I pulled the trigger on a new Paperwhite. I really don't want another Paperwhite; I want buttons. But I want the USB-C charging worse... Since I waited, I won't see mine until later in November. It's OK. I can wait. That's a far cry from the early days when I wanted a new device on release day.
Flu shots are on the agenda for the weekend. There is a CVS pretty close to us.
Take care. Stay safe.


----------



## loonlover

Good morning.

We didn't have quite as cool temps as Andra this morning, but it was still pleasant when we ventured out. The expected high today is 78 - that sounds a little more enjoyable than recent days.

mlewis, we did go into Dahlonega. We enjoy visiting the variety of shops around the somewhat unique square. It is a pretty little mountain town. We had an interesting conversation with one of the shop owners that had lived there for 40 years. II bought me some earrings for our golden anniversary that are made from gold from the area. Commercial mining is not allowed, but locals and tourists are allowed to pan for gold in the area. We visited the museum on a previous visit so we skipped it this time.

Nothing on the agenda today other than what we try to get done around the house. Covid boosters are scheduled for tomorrow.

Enjoy your day and stay safe.


----------



## spotsmom

Andra, buttons are wonderful. That's a long wait time!

Low 60s today and 30 tonight. The mountain of snow is gone.

Finally bought an iPad. I had a big credit at Apple so I did it. A knitting app I have runs much better in ios.

Glad to hear you're signed up for your boosters. Are you getting a flu shot too? I hear you have to wait 30 days between the two. True?


----------



## loonlover

Spotsmom, we got our flu shots September 23, before we went on our trip. But what I'm seeing in the news around here is that you can get them both on the same day. There was a picture in yesterday's paper of a woman getting them at the same time. I still think I would prefer a few days separation. Maybe CVS or Walgreen's websites would provide information.


----------



## Andra

Our doctor said flu shots plus the others are ok. But she said the shingles shot is different, so I am holding off on that for now.


----------



## spotsmom

A nurse friend advised waiting several months for that shingles shot after getting the COVID ones. I'm not eligible yet, so I'm standing by!

Nice day here in the low 60's. Hopefully some rain later!


----------



## The Hooded Claw

After a friend had a miserable experience with a second bout of shingles, I got the shingles vaccine, completing the second shot in February 2020, just before Covid changed things!

I drove to a Tulsa and took my mother out to eat Saturday, her first time eating out in months. Today we were told severe weather was a big risk. Other than some lightning in the distance, I haven’t noticed anything.


----------



## Andra

Good morning.
We have temps in the 70s today with rain in the forecast. We should start seeing colder temps by the weekend. It has been pretty nice to get up and walk in the mornings. Ginger and I got a little wet today.
Saturday DH and I celebrated our 28th wedding anniversary. We stayed home and played Minecraft and ordered dinner from Salt Grass. On Sunday we went to see the new James Bond movie. I enjoyed it - not sure about the ending.
I am still trying to get a flu shot scheduled. The CVS down the street is short-handed and they said even with an appointment you typically have to wait. So I am checking out other options because I want to get in Thursday at lunchtime if I can. I do my workout with my trainer on Thursday after work and that will help minimize the soreness in my arm after the shot. I usually don't have any issues with the flu shot, but I want to do it after the Town Hall on Wednesday and well in advance of the meetings I have to babysit at the end of October/beginning of November.
My niece has a basketball game scheduled during the time we will be down at the beach. So I might be able to see her play! She is a sophomore this year. Las year she played a few games with the Varsity team, but I have no idea where she ended up this year. She will turn 16 in a few weeks - that's crazy! She was just this tiny little baby. How can she already be 16?
Take care. Stay safe.


----------



## loonlover

Andra, belated anniversary greetings. Hope you are successful getting your flu shot. I'm not sure what it would have been like at our normal CVS, but the one inside the Target near us involved no waiting. But that was the 20th of September. No telling what it is like now.

Good morning.

The expected high today is still in the 80s, but every day next week is predicted to be in the 70s. I'm ready!

Fresh Market on our agenda today. Time for chicken breasts and ground beef (the price has gone up on the latter by $1 per pound, I noticed). We're also trying to get ourselves out of the house more days per week than we managed last week. 

Hope your week is going smoothly. Stay safe.


----------



## Andra

Happy Friday!
I was able to get a flu shot pretty easily yesterday. No side effects and the pharmacist was really good with the needle. I barely felt a prick.
We have a cold front due tonight. Our high tomorrow should be low 70s!
Not much else going on here.
Take care. Stay safe.


----------



## mlewis78

We had summer-like 70's (F) weather Thursday and Friday, and even on Saturday until about 5pm when a cool front came in with rain. Sunday was very cool with high of 62. It was already down to 57 when I walked to the health club about 5:30pm to swim. At times it was windy and very chilly.


----------



## crebel

Good morning all. Decided to post today after looking up my posts from a year ago. Just north of us had 9" of snow a year ago today (we only got a few inches here), and I was less than 3 weeks out from breaking my arm/wrist surgery, but excited I was able to vote early!

Fast forward one year: Not too many of the Covid worries have changed even though we are fully vaccinated because there are still too many who aren't and our grocery stores are having serious supply chain issues. Our 11-year old grandson tested positive 2 weeks after school started, but thankfully his symptoms were mild and our 8-year old granddaughter tested negative. 

Our weather is definitely more pleasant - cooler, but no snow expected in October this year! My wrist/arm is almost 100% recovered and I'm not having any residual issues at last. I am still doing Weight Watchers and am less than 15 pounds from my ultimate goal - slow and steady is winning that race.

Other things remain the same - MIL returns to Florida for the winter Oct 31. I'm still stuck at home most of the time due to the no driving/eyesight issue, so still not seeing the grandkids or anyone else very often - just the way it goes! DH did buy a table top document reader for me that I can put anything under and zoom it large on a big wall monitor! That has been extremely useful and I am back to doing the state secretarial work from home for a masonic organization.

Everyone stay well, be blessed and safe.


----------



## spotsmom

Hi all, good to see crebel and The Claw here. Old regulars.
Fall is here and hopefully we'll be getting some rain this week. The Dept of Forestry is declaring the end of fire season this weekend (how they know that?). Went today and had my teeth cleaned followed by a mammogram. Get 'er done, I say! I had the mammo results in my inbox before I even got home. That's new

Looking forward in 10 days to going to the Oregon Coast for a 3 night weekend with a friend who lives in the San Juan Islands NW of Seattle. Us and our dogs. And the World Series. Hoping it won't end up the Braves and the Astros...

You all stay safe and well out there!


----------



## loonlover

Good morning.

Good to hear from everyone.

We're enjoying some nice fall weather. Did put some flannel sheets on the bed yesterday. I stayed much warmer last night and II said he didn't suffer from being too warm.

It will be 2 weeks tomorrow since we got our covid boosters. Can't say that changed much about what we do or how we interact with the public. I have an appointment with the orthopedist today. Time to get the shoulders injected again. I think II has agreed to eat in a restaurant after the appointment. We did that quite a bit while we were on vacation, but he has been hesitant here at home. Guess he felt like we didn't have a choice while traveling since our friends were used to eating in.

I've not made myself be as busy as I should be around the house. But, no appointments after today for over a week so maybe that will change.

Take care and stay safe.


----------



## Andra

Happy Friday!!

We are in that weird time of year where it can be in the 50s or 60s in the morning and still get up to 80s or 90s in the afternoon. It is still way too early for me to think about flannel!
After approval for covid boosters for our age group, we are starting to think about which one to get. I originally had the J&J and he had Moderna. So do we stick with original or go with the mix and match approach? Too much information available right now, but none of it is specific enough to make a decision. I think I am going to send a message to my doctor and see if she has a recommendation. I'm not comfortable going with my MIL's suggestion without some medical backup. (My MIL is a wonderful lady; she spends too much time on FB though)
Hope everyone is well.
Take care. Stay safe.


----------



## mlewis78

Andra, I am a bit confused about the mix and match idea. I would like to get Moderna since I had that before. Are they saying it's the same or just go get one that is easier to find. A few days ago I looked on Walgreens, CVS and Rite-Aid websites and could find none of the 3rd shots. 

My brother got his last week and I think it was a full-dose of Moderna (I think most of the 3rd Moderna that I'd hear about were half doses). He got his when he had an infusion for immunotherapy periodically, so I think it was at Emory in Atlanta. He got the immunotherapy, flu shot and the 3rd Moderna all on that day.

After a few days of it being in 70s/high 60s, it will be cooler tomorrow. It is 55 now going to 52 by early AM and then getting up to about 59. I know that there will still be no heat at home. It is fine right now though. Once it is very cool all day, I can ask where the heat is and they might get the boiler fixed. It happens every year now. It's supposed to come on automatically but it never does at the start of the real fall weather.


----------



## loonlover

Good morning.

We're in the upper 40s this morning but it will warm back up to the mid 80s today. 

The steroid shots in the shoulders Wednesday messed with my sleep the first couple of nights. Slept much better and for a longer time last night. The shoulder pain has eased - at least for a couple of months.

On Wednesday, we ate on the patio of a place that opened early in the pandemic. The food was really good and they have a large selection of menu items. Quantities were large enough we had enough leftovers to bring home to add to our lunch the next day. We'll be back and may also try carryout from there. It is closer to the house than other non-fast food choices. 

Hope your weekend is a good one. Stay safe.


----------



## spotsmom

Good afternoon! Well, my coast trip got cancelled (DH ended up in the ER yesterday with AFib again and I'm not risking a trip right now). So I'm home with the World Series as predicted. As much of a fan that I am, I only plan to watch elimination games of these two teams. Yuck.

Big rains over the weekend, but too warm to really lay down some snow in the mountains. Every little bit helps!

Stay safe!


----------



## crebel

Good evening. Thank goodness we don't have to wait for someone else to turn on heat on! We've had frost already and temperatures won't get out of the 50s this week. Yesterday was pretty dreary with (much needed) rain all day. Cold and wet - but not cold enough to snow, so YAY for that.

I don't blame you for not travelling, spotsmom. Healing thoughts for your DH. I'm with you on the World Series as well. First time in years I don't want to cheer for either team left so I'm not watching any of the games.

Mlewis, my understanding on the booster shots is the major pharmacies/drug stores have not updated their appointment systems and they are all showing no appointments because you are already listed as "fully vaxxed" with the first 2 shots, and because of that, folks are able to walk-in, fill out paperwork, and get them without an appointment. That could be an Iowa circumstance, but it seems to me that it's likely true for any nationwide chain. DH and I miss the age cut-off on the boosters right now, but I think we'll be able to get them when we hit the 6-month from fully vaxxed mark anyway (between Thanksgiving and Xmas).

Everyone be well, stay safe.


----------



## Annalog

Good evening from southern Arizona.

Spotsmom, healing thoughts for your DH. Hoping they figure out the cause of the AFib and that is as easy to treat as mine was (electrolyte imbalance - potassium too low).

Our move is progressing. I forgot to post that the TuffShed took longer to install due to not all the right material sent from Tucson. Instead of two days, it wasn't complete for almost a week. It was OK because the structure was finished Friday before the electrical work was scheduled to start on Monday. 😀

Saturday DH and I took most of our old computer equipment to the storage unit for me to deal with after we move. Then we went with our daughter to Home Depot to pick up the drywall, insulation, can-less LED ceiling lights, and ceiling fan with DH's pickup truck and our daughter's SUV. We left DH's truck in our daughter's garage for the handyman she hired for installing the insulation, drywall, lights, and split unit AC. Insulation went into the backyard studio yesterday and drywall started today to be finished tomorrow or the next day along with the split unit AC. I am driving DH so that he can drive his truck home while I will be staying at our daughter's house for a week and a half. Except for the front two seats, my car is packed with most of my sewing projects, some of my fabric stash, and my sewing machine. Since I set up a temporary crafting table in our bedroom at our daughter's house, I realized that my mind already considers that my home location has moved. I expect DH's mind will realize that we have moved when he can move his cats, craft, and hobby stuff into the backyard studio. Moving the rest of the stuff and preparing our house for sale will just be finishing details.

DH and I have both had our booster shots. My daughter got hers on Sunday due to working in health care.

Stay safe. Be excellent to each other and also to yourself.


----------



## loonlover

Good morning.

Spotsmom, hope your DH's health issue is improving.

Sorry, but I have to say we are enjoying the World Series for the first time in many a year. The most recent years all we did was note who won at the end.

At the moment we are dealing with having to have a portion of our sewer line replaced. The whole line was replaced 9 years ago, but, unfortunately, it has been damaged out near the main line. We had it scoped yesterday and are now waiting on someone to come give us an estimate for the work. We have an estimate from the company that did the scope, but wanted to get one from the company we usually use. However, the decision may come down to who can get the work done the soonest. We're planning on staying in a hotel for one more night, but then I guess we'll be living with a limited amount of water use until the work gets done.

We got our boosters early in October at the hospital where we had gone for the original shots. They already had it set up for picking boosters or 1st or 2nd dosages. Not sure how the pharmacies are set up around here, but more boosters are being given statewide on a daily basis than either 1st or 2nd doses so some body is making them easily available.

II starts the work on his dental implants tomorrow. One reason for staying another night at the hotel was figuring it would be easier to get ready in the morning there than here at the house.

Take care, everyone. Stay safe.


----------



## spotsmom

Oh boy- dental implants! So much fun! Have had a couple.

DH has had diagnosed AFib for several years, but this time his pulse was 135! Doc gave him some new pills so we'll see how that works.

So, LL, who are you cheering for? I guess I'm for Atlanta. My brother lives there and is a die hard fan. He also knows the umpiring crew chief, Tom Hallion. I can't cheer for a team with cheaters on it. Although the tomahawk chop is not my favorite thing either. I just mute the sound!

Leaves are blowing around, and there is snow on the mountain tops. Not at our elevation yet (4100'), but that's fine with me. I'll take the rain just fine.

Still no boosters for Moderna relatively available. And I want to stick with them. Will be here soon I'm sure.

Stay safe, my friends!


----------



## loonlover

Good morning.

Fall has definitely arrived. Highs in the 50s for a couple of days, a slight warm-up, then some overnight lows down into the 30s over the next week.

We've been Braves fans since we first had cable TV available to us so we are enjoying them finally getting back to the World Series. And, yes, the chop bothers us also. Seems like it should be put to rest. But as hard as it would have been for me (Giants fan back in my younger days when we lived in Reno) to root for the Dodgers had they beaten the Braves, I certainly have no desire to see the Astros win. 

II's appointment at the dentist went OK yesterday, although he said it was interesting having the dentist pushing so hard on his jaw. Now we wait 4 months for that to heal, then on to the next step.

I finally got the estimate I was waiting on for the sewer line repair. Now I'll be anxiously awaiting the response letting us know when the work will be done. 

Have fun this weekend. Take care, stay safe.


----------



## mlewis78

It has been colder the past two days (40s-56). Still no heat in the building. I sent text to the super this afternoon about it. It does get above 55 in the afternoon, but it was about 48 in the morning, so we should get heat. October 29th today is the latest we've gone with no heat in the fall. I would call 311 about it, but by the time they send an inspector the temp outside might be 57 or higher and then landlord is allowed to have no heat until it is under 55. (It is 54 this evening.)

Hope everyone is well.


----------



## Andra

Happy Halloween!
We are having rotten luck with Ginger and allergies this year. We just got back from the vet with her reacting to an insect bite of some sort. She got a steroid shot today and has to take prednisone and Benadryl for three days. This is more stress than I need. I have no idea what she got in to or where.
Take care and stay safe.


----------



## crebel

Good afternoon. We received our first snow of the season this morning. Mostly just flurries in the air and nothing on the ground. Nevertheless, MIL is very happy she left for Florida yesterday. She also got her booster shot this morning!

Sorry about Ginger, Andra, I'm sure she will recover quickly and mama's stress level can go back down.

Equipment is to start coming in today to repair the bridge that is part of our driveway and bring it back up to code. I about had a heart attack when we got the estimate for the work, but it isn't something we can avoid having done. Access while work is being done will be across our yard to the highway access for farm equipment in our neighbor's field - that should be fun...

Everyone stay safe and be well.


----------



## spotsmom

Good morning! Walked into my grocery store Sunday morning and there was no line for COVID shots, so I walked in and got mine. Not a very good day yesterday, though. Lots of pain in my arm and just felt crappy. Better than the alternative though!

No snow at our house yet, but thankfully we've had a bunch of rain. We'll take more.

Hope you're well and safe!


----------



## mlewis78

It was colder today (high of 52, I think). We just got heat in our building. I sent a text to the super at 8am when it was 50 degrees (it was 46 earlier). Still no heat until some time after 5 while I was out. I sent an email to the building management in the afternoon and they replied that there was heat and they would have the super look at my apartment. He didn't do that and he didn't need to. They just needed to set the boiler to have more pressure or give more heat. It will be colder over night and on Wednesday.

I've been looking for the booster online. The drug stores are a big fail, but Mount Sinai West (hospital) has Pfizer appointments. I wanted Moderna but will mix/match if necessary. I stopped in at CVS after I took care of ordering new eyeglasses near Rockefeller Center. It was 7pm and they said I could only get it as a walk-in earlier in the day. They said Walgreens/Duane Reade across the street has Moderna (CVS didn't), so I went there but the pharmacy had closed at 6pm. When I checked Walgreens online a few days ago, they only had appointments in other parts of Manhattan. Not sure why this has to be a big search.


----------



## loonlover

Good morning.

We're having our second morning below freezing, but it won't be that cold again for at least the next 10 days.

This week has been a mess with the sewer issue. Rain kept the work from starting as originally scheduled on Wednesday and equipment issues then delayed the work until yesterday. It appears, however, that the problem is not with our line. The plumbers yesterday found no breakage where tree roots could have entered our line so now the city has to have their line videoed to see if they have a problem. As of last night, our line seems to be draining fine, but I still listen intently when the washer drains. We still have a big hole in the right of way so they'll be here Monday to fill that in. We've spent a lot of money but sure don't feel like the problem has been eradicated. All we can do now is see what the city finds.

Hopefully, I can get a couple of loads of laundry done today. Otherwise, not sure what we'll get up to.

Hope your weekend goes well. Take care and stay safe.


----------



## mlewis78

I got my Moderna booster this afternoon. The two people ahead of me were 11-year old girls. I was the last one of the day (scheduled for 3:30pm). There was a delay for some reason between the first and second girl. At 4pm they gave us forms to fill out. Oh well, it's done. I took a short walk afterwards into Central Park. There were flags from many countries for the marathon tomorrow.


----------



## geoffthomas

Just popping in to say hello. I have been busy with many projects and especially around the property. Now that I am 77 I find that it takes me longer to perform physical labor (such as replacing rotting outdoor stairs). And with Covid I have had very little interest in having someone come and do these things. So I must do them myself. Anyway, glad to see so many of you are still here.


----------



## loonlover

Good to hear from you, Geoff and to hear how you are doing. We definitely understand the part about it taking longer to get things done, physically.

Good morning.

Still waiting for the plumbers to come finish the work they started Friday. No telling how long it will be before the city checks out the main line. Everything worked fine over the weekend. Guess I'll be apprehensive for a while longer, if not forever. Since we had our entire sewer line replaced a few years ago, we never really expected to have sewer problems like this again.

I have to make a produce run today. That supply hasn't been this depleted since we got home from vacation.

Hope your week goes well. Stay safe.


----------



## spotsmom

Hello, and especially to Geoff! Good to "see" you".

Storm coming in later this afternoon with wind and snow. We'll see. Not much else happening here. I did finish Cloud Cuckoo Land and must say I didn't care much for it. So it's off to the next book!

Stay safe, well and warm!


----------



## mlewis78

Geoff, it was good to see you pop in here.

On Sunday, the heat went off in the afternoon and has stayed off since then. However, the temp went up to 64 Monday afternoon, so we would not have heat when it is over 55 anyway. But Sunday it was 50-54 and it was 48 overnight, so it is quite cold inside, about 66 F.

My arm was very sore on Sunday and I couldn't lift my arm (where I got the shot), but I've been much better today and did my 1 mile swim late in the afternoon. Had to get out of the apartment to get warm outside.


----------



## spotsmom

I'm glad I don't have to rely on a building to supply heat. We have a woodstove and are always quite toasty. Sometimes too toasty, and have to open a door.


----------



## crebel

Good morning and Happy 246th Birthday to all US Marines!


----------



## loonlover

Good morning.

Continuing to enjoy dry, fall weather. The trees are finally presenting a lovely picture. Of course, what comes next is not quite as enjoyable.

The plumbing company fixed the pipe they broke and filled in the hole they dug on Tuesday. Now, if the city will just follow through with checking the main line I'll feel a little more confident that we won't have more issues.

Nothing on our agenda the next couple of weeks except haircuts. Nice to not have a schedule.

Hope this week is a good one. Take care. Stay safe.


----------



## Andra

Good morning everybody. It is a nippy 54 here in Austin this morning. I had to pull out a light jacket when Ginger and I went walking at 6:30.
We spent November 5-14 down on Mustang Island (the beach)! It was a wonderful vacation. The weather was beautiful. We walked on the beach 3-4 times a day and I even got in the water a few times when my niece was with us (sidenote - she turned 16 last week - unbelievable!) Ginger is still not a fan of the waves, but by the last few days she was walking right along the edge of the water. I also remembered how to sit on the balcony where I could hear the ocean and do nothing. That's a lot harder to do at home, but I'm trying.
Glad that most of you check in occasionally. I did check when we were gone, I just didn't want to mention being out of town so I didn't post.
I have an appointment for my covid booster next Tuesday. I decided to get the Moderna as a boost to the J&J. We'll see how that goes. My mom got a J&J booster yesterday and she says no side effects so far.
Take care and stay safe.


----------



## Annalog

Good morning from southern Arizona. I saw that my previous post was over 3 weeks ago. 😲 Time flies!

I was dog sitting at my daughter's house for a week around Halloween while she was away.








My daughter decorated her yard in the spirit of the Disneyland Haunted Mansion ride. My granddaughter got home from school/work and, dressed as a Matrix character, kept me company while I kept the table full with bagged candy separated to reduce contact so that the kids only needed to touch one bag. 








I made a mask to wear with my costume. It has a nonwoven filter layer, as do all of my homemade masks.








This photo, a few days before Halloween and before the ghost bride had her ax, shows me in my costume as a Cast Member with a badge identifying me as Foolish Mortal.









I did the 5K race in Everyone Runs/Everyone Walks Veterans Day Half Marathon and 5K event. This photo is shortly before the start of the half marathon. I finished penultimate in the 5K.

I drove from that race in Tucson directly to my daughter's house as she had left that morning for the Grand Canyon with a friend from her running group. The two of them had been training for a rim to river to rim hike of the canyon in addition to training for other races. The next morning, after spending the night at a hotel at the south rim, they took the first tram to the South Kaibab trailhead for a pre-dawn start. They went down to the river, crossed the two bridges on the trail to the bottom of the Bright Angel trail and came up that trail. They reached the top after sunset. My daughter said that it was much harder than a full marathon and the last mile and a half felt like it took forever. Their hotel was near the Bright Angel trailhead so they didn't need to go far. She is glad that she did the hike but said that she won't do it that way again. Next time she would rather go down one day, spend the afternoon and night at the bottom, and then come up either the next day or the day after. (This is the park recommendation. It is not recommended to do both the same day. However, on the way up, my daughter and hiking companion met a group that was on their last leg of a rim-to-rim-to-rim hike going for a 24 hour goal. 😲)









Yesterday I finished the second primer coat on the drywall of our backyard studio. This morning I will do two coats of the ceiling paint. DH is driving up to install the ceiling fan and canless lights this afternoon. Meanwhile I will go buy the wall paint. We should be moved by the end of the year. My goal is before Christmas. 

Be excellent to each other and also to yourself.


----------



## Andra

Good morning! It is a nippy 42 degrees here.
I have an appointment for my Covid booster today. I decided to get the Moderna booster on top of the J&J I got back in March.
Take care and stay safe.


----------



## crebel

Good morning! DH and I have our boosters as of last Friday. Triple Moderna for both of us. We both had minor sore arms (DH finally got his flu shot at the same time) and felt run down until Sunday night but not "sick". Our adult children and spouses all have their boosters as of yesterday and the 8 and 11-year old grandkids have their first shots as well. I am thankful.

We are heading out tomorrow to drive the few hours to DD and spouse for Thanksgiving and will return by Friday evening so we can spend the weekend on Xmas decorating at home. Last year was somewhat depressing being limited to a Zoom Christmas. With everyone vaccinated and boosted, I am VERY excited about having them all here for a family holiday. YAY!! 

Stay safe, be well, and have HAPPY HOLIDAYS!


----------



## Annalog

Good morning from southern Arizona. I drove home from my daughter's house yesterday morning. She phoned me later that day to say that the AC company had finished the installation of the split unit AC and that she turned it off as it was freezing. It should be great in the summer. The people redoing the irrigation system after we removed major sections for the slab for the backyard studio had started their work and the irrigation plumbing added for my raised beds for my future vegetable garden looks great. DH didn't come up to put in the ceiling fan and ceiling lights so my daughter did it. The ceiling fan and its light work great but the canless lights didn't. The electrical contractor is coming back on the first of December to check out that switch and circuit.

Today we are paying bills and doing laundry. Tomorrow we will each drive our vehicles, loaded with more boxes and totes for the storage unit, back to our daughter's house to celebrate Thanksgiving with her. We will start Thursday morning with a 5K Turkey Trot race. My daughter has reserved/bought a cooked turkey breast with basic trimmings. She and I will make our favorite family side dishes and desserts. Our oldest granddaughter will spend the holiday at her other grandmother's house. My youngest granddaughter will be in quarantine at NAU for a few days longer. She was a couple weeks away from being eligible for her booster shot when her roommate got a breakthrough case of COVID-19. My granddaughter tested negative but had cold/allergy symptoms so she stayed in isolation. 5 days later she tested positive and went into quarantine. She feels like her symptoms are not much worse than a bad cold except for losing her sense of smell. We are glad that NAU set up a quarantine dorm wing early and set up well defined guidelines and procedures. Unfortunately the classes no longer have a Zoom option but some professors are posting videos. She will have make-up tests and work to do.

Hope your day is wonderful. Stay safe and as healthy as possible. Be excellent to each other and also to yourself.


----------



## mlewis78

At 3:30 AM it is the coldest it has been so far this season at 32 degrees F. I wore my down coat Tuesday and it helped protect against the 10th Avenue wind.

Hope everyone has a great THANKSGIVING!


----------



## loonlover

Good morning and Happy Thanksgiving.

We'll have a quiet day. I have a ham to fix, the pies and rolls were made yesterday, and I used a sweet potato recipe that could also be made ahead of time so not much stress involved in fixing our meal.

Enjoy your day. Hope some family time is involved, even if it is long distance again.


----------



## Andra

Good morning. 
Happy Thanksgiving!
Ginger and I are getting ready for our walk. DH is still sleeping. The booster hit him harder than me. I am just a little tired and achy. He has been taking tylenol every four hours to ward off the fever and chills. We are supposed to drive to my Mom's today, but I just want to stay home. We'll see how it goes.
Take care. Stay safe.


----------



## Annalog

Good evening. Hope everyone had a happy Thanksgiving!

We had video chats and a Zoom meeting with distant family. The Zoom meeting included our traditional ornament exchange. ❤


----------



## spotsmom

Hello and hope you all had a happy turkey day! We still have no snow. Typically, our ski resort is open by now but it's going to be in the 60's the next few days. Very weird.

Take good care!


----------



## loonlover

Good morning.

We have a dense fog advisory in effect this morning. It doesn't look all that bad out there, to me.

Our highs have been in the 70s this week, but will be slightly cooler next week.

We had the yard pretty well cleared of leaves for a few days last week. Time to get out there again today, though. We have to do them in stages anymore; the task is too daunting physically to wait until they all fall.

Monthly trip to Kroger yesterday. Wow, I haven't spent that much in one trip ever. There were price increases on multiple products, as expected. We also stocked up on a few non-grocery items. Prices were such that we didn't think the savings would be enough to make another stop worthwhile.

Hope everyone is doing well. Stay safe.


----------



## Andra

Happy Friday!
We have been enjoying cooler mornings and temps in the 70s during the days. It makes my attempt to go for longer walks with Ginger twice a day more enjoyable. I'm not sure how I will keep up in the summer, but I have time to worry about that later.
Not much new going on, but the year is definitely running out quickly. It was just the beginning of November - how can it already be December?
We did go see family over Thanksgiving, but it was a shorter trip than usual. We left Thursday and it was late afternoon when we got there. We had lunch for my family on Friday and then went to my MIL's for lunch on Saturday before heading home early Sunday.
TSO is going to be in Austin on the 9th and San Antonio on the 10th. I really want to see them live again, but I don't want to be around that many people. There are still nose-bleed seats available in Austin that have empty seats around them, but I have spent too long being too cautious. I don't want to do something stupid. I wish they could figure out how to stream at least one of their full live shows. The streamed show last year was nice, but I missed seeing all the folks who usually play on our tour (we get TSO West).
Take care. Stay safe.


----------



## spotsmom

We are finally supposed to be getting snow and low temps this weekend! Our local ski resort which usually opens at Thanksgiving is still postponing. Maybe a White Christmas is in our future!

Take care of yourselves.


----------



## telracs

i feel your TSO pain, andra. they are playing a new venue this year, but when i asked my usual companion, he said he's not up for a concert yet. which i definitely agree with, i still haven't convinced myself to go to a broadway show.

i'm still working overnight mostly, mostly doing data entry and some QA checking. it's been cold here the last couple of days, with some "flurries" that never even made it to the ground.

it anyone happened to notice a broadway related book in the bargain book thread, MI put it there at my request. the author is an on-line "friend" and has been working on the book for ages. it's an alt-history (didn't we used to just call those time travel) book where the hero goes back to save George Gershwin. i binge read it and really enjoyed it.

(interesting fact, the author is the wife of Harry Turtledove, but she definitely has her own style).


----------



## loonlover

Good morning.

Looks like may be in for a rainy week. At least we got most of the yard cleared of leaves last week. 

Not much going on around here. Finally finished decorating the tree Saturday. 

Take care. Stay safe.


----------



## mlewis78

My Acer laptop died last week. It turns on and connects to my echo speaker but doesn't make it to the login page. After lots of thought (and a visit to an Apple store last Friday), I bought a Macbook Air at B&H today. I ordered and paid online and picked it up at the store. I have been using it all evening.

I still have to buy a USB/data card slot adapter. B&H didn't have the one that Apple has that has both plus other USB-C ports. The Macbook Air only has two ports and they are both USB-C. My external drive has the USB-A connection. I discussed the ports and the short power cord with someone at Apple. I also bought an Apple magic mouse 2 that pairs with the Mac when you plug in its USB-1, which is not on the Mac. Crazy. I did learn some options for the touch but I still want to use a mouse.

Hope you are all well.


----------



## spotsmom

Wow, sounds like a learning curve to me! Something new and fun to play with!

All is well here in central Oregon. We have about a foot of much needed snow on the ground and a pretty blue sky today. Looks like a White Christmas!


----------



## telracs

sorry, but i never can think of a foot of snow as much needed after spending 3 winter in the lake effect snow region of NY! snow was something pretty, but i hated having to move it or move in it.


----------



## spotsmom

When you're in a severe drought, you'll take anything! We usually get about 4' each winter. Now it's raining on and off so it's turning to slush. Ugh.

Hope everyone is safe and warm out there!


----------



## telracs

ah, didn't realize you were in a drought. as long as the stuff falls where it does some good, i'm all for it. but snow in NYC (or in my small upstate town) does not help with a drought situation.
omicron seems to be playing havoc with the broadway community and the last couple of times i went out i was sniffling and congested the days after, so i'm going back into hibernation mode.
i want good deli pastrami, but i don't want to get on the subway.


----------



## spotsmom

The whole west coast is basically Drought City, so everything helps. 

I met a friend for lunch today and was surprised at how many people walked into the restaurant with no mask (and it's required). I think people are sick of it all (as am I), but goodness we all need to pay attention.

Everyone stay safe and warm.


----------



## loonlover

Good morning.

Made our last pre-Christmas trip to the grocery yesterday. Even busier than I expected, but they did have more manned checkout lines available than usual. Way too many people were mask-less, however. There were a few empty spaces on the shelves, but the only thing I couldn't get was my choice of vegetable dip. Guess it will be home made this year as I do have all the ingredients. I did hear stockers tell one customer that they hadn't seen shredded coconut available for quite some time.

We're as ready for Christmas as we'll ever be. Of course, that isn't really hard to do when it is just the two of us. No major plans other than a slightly more elaborate meal than most days.

Take care. Stay safe.


----------



## geoffthomas

Good Morning all. I hope you are all well and staying covid-free.
We are getting ready for Christmas. This week is cookie baking week. We make large batches so that we can give our children take-away packages. Jane does her specialties of biscotti and coconut squares, etc. I bake oatmeal and dark choc chip cookies and also ginger bread cookies.
Been busy doing minor construction work around the property. Had to replace some outside stairs that go from the carport to the back yard. The risers have to be attached to the retaining walls.
Have a wonderful day.


----------



## Andra

Good morning. We started today in the 50s and will be in the 70s this afternoon. Yesterday we started at 37 so this is really strange for us.
Ginger had her teeth cleaned on Monday. I think she has forgiven me for dropping her off at the vet because she is being very demanding today. I am still working, but I am pretty sure I am not getting much accomplished.
We waited until the last minute to do Christmas shopping, so most folks on our list will be getting gift cards. My holiday baking has moved from December to January - I seem to have more time then. But I have also pared down my list to shortbread, some chocolate and peanut butter things, and some cashew things - all bar cookies  I typically do at least one batch of snack mix before Christmas, but DH is watching carbs so I decided to skip this year.
We are still being careful around other people even though we have both been vaccinated and boosted. It has just gotten to be a normal thing to wear a mask. And last year I did not get flu or a sinus infection - pretty sure the mask helped with that.
I'm glad to hear from so many of you this time of year. Happy holidays. Stay safe.


----------



## crebel

Good morning. So good to hear from Geoff - do you still have my address somewhere, my box of cookies has not yet arrived ... 🤭

Today is our Christmas Eve. Daughter and spouse will be in this evening, son and spouse are bringing the grandkids some time this afternoon to spend the night and will stay for a bit before returning Friday morning. MIL is home from Florida until Saturday morning and my sister and her spouse will arrive in the morning with my mother. It will be the first time everyone will be together since Christmas 2019. We are all vaccinated and boosted. I've done a fair amount of baking, cooking, and cleaning over the last week, but I didn't get as carried away as some years.

Telracs and I had a message from Claw this morning and he lost his mother yesterday. I'm sure he would appreciate hearing from some of the "old-timers" who know him from all of our years on KB.

I wish everyone the richest of blessings. Be safe. Be well.


----------



## Annalog

Good morning from central Arizona. It is currently 55°F and headed to a predicted high of 73°F. 

We have been busy since my last post after Thanksgiving. Monday, 20 December, I finished the last of the work needed, caulking and touch up paint on the baseboards, on the backyard studio prior to moving our cats in. I drove to our home in Benson, arriving after sunset. DH had been working on move prep activities there while I had been working in Gilbert. Tuesday morning we ate breakfast, filled out the paperwork for change of address and mail delivery hold, paid the bills, packed the car with necessities for us and the cats, put the cats in their carriers in the car, turned in the paperwork at the post office, mailed the bill payments, and drove the 3+ hours to our daughter's house in Gilbert. It is now a three generation household. ❤💕

25 and a half years ago, on summer solstice, we moved in to our house in Benson followed by a few weeks moving the rest of our stuff. We promised ourselves that we would not move again during a hot Arizona summer. Two days ago, on the winter solstice, we kept that promise. We had planned to move sometime this winter but hadn't expected it to be on the solstice.  ❤ Once again, we will be moving the rest of our stuff over the next few weeks. Unlike last time where our old house sold a month before we could move in to the new one, this time we will be getting our old house ready to sell after we have moved. The next month will be as busy as the past several months have been!

We will be celebrating Christmas with our daughter, granddaughters, and a niece who would otherwise be alone for the holiday. We are all fully vaccinated with those eligible for boosters boosted.

The cats are settling in to their new home. They are a bit concerned about Roxie, the dachshund, who comes to the door to see if they want to play. (The door is mostly glass.) Kawaii, my oldest granddaughter's cat, and Mochi, my youngest granddaughter's cat, have also come to the door to try to meet the new occupants. Our cats, Dusty and Sylvester, are currently not at all happy about the prospect of sharing their life or home with these strange creatures. Fortunately, we can easily see where the animals are on the other side of the door before opening it!  

Stay safe and healthy. I wish everyone the best possible holidays and a wonderful new year.


----------



## geoffthomas

Good Morning all.
It was 23 when I let the dog out this morning.
We will finish baking today.....getting ready for the big meal on Saturday.
One of our twins lives locally here and he and his wife have our two grand daughters. They had a covid scare when working on the wreaths across America effort at Arlington Natl Cemetery. The other granddad is buried there. Fortuneately they tested negative so we are ok to socialize on Saturday. I always cook for Christmas - Jane deserves a break from the big meals. But she still helps me some.


----------



## loonlover

Good morning. 

60 degrees this morning. A record high of 76 is expected for Christmas Day. 44 years ago I remember going to the store on Christmas Eve in my shirtsleeves which was unheard of where I came from in Kansas. But, Christmas Day dawned cold enough it definitely felt like Christmas weather.

Wishing everyone a Merry Christmas.


----------



## mlewis78

Just wanted to wish everyone a MERRY CHRISTMAS.


----------



## Andra

MERRY CHRISTMAS!

We are expecting a high of 82 - so it is Christmas in shorts for us.
From my family to yours - have a safe and winderful holiday.


----------



## geoffthomas

Merry Christmas!
It is 55 now with 68 the expected high.
Doesn't feel like Christmas.
Be excellent to each other.


----------



## loonlover

Good morning and Happy New Year!


----------



## Sandpiper

Good morning.
Another day, week, month, year like last except for the month or two when Illinois was briefly freed from masks indoors.
First day without Betty White who did not age.
SNOW and COLD forecasted for this weekend in the Chicago area.


----------



## mlewis78

We had a rainy January 1st. Warm for this time of year at 55-54 F. degrees. I was inside all day Saturday and only went out for a little walk Sunday evening. It was raining hard.


----------



## loonlover

A dusting of snow has fallen this morning. No more than an inch is in the forecast and I'm not sure there will be that much. It is currently 29 degrees with an expected high of 34. Been awhile since we stayed that cold all day.

Have a good one. Stay safe.


----------



## Jane917

I have not checked in for quite a while and am glad to see the regulars all here! I hope all had a happy holiday season and are looking forward to the new year. I ate my lucky black eyed peas yesterday to hedge my bets. All is well in southwest Washington, where we have had a cold, somewhat snowy, very icy season. Most of the snow is gone, but some streets are still icy. Temps have been in the 30s day and night. We do not get snow every year here in town, being on the Columbia River. The mountains have more than there share. We have stayed healthy, but family members in the medical field warn us of a rocky January. We are triply vaccinated, fortunately. 

Stay safe, warm, and healthy. Jane


----------



## Andra

Happy New Year!
I hope all of you have an improved 2022!
We are on our second morning of freezing weather (low to mid 20s). But we will get above freezing in the afternoons.
We are babysitting my cousin's pup for a few weeks. She is almost a year old, but is still an awkward pup. However, she can almost jump our 6' fence in pursuit of squirrels. We only let her out if one of us is out there and at the first sign of bouncing off the fence she goes inside. But she gets very focused and does not hear us sometimes, so our plan is not fool-proof.
Ginger is not really a fan. They got off to a bad start and are trying to work things out. They were actually playing nicely for a bit yesterday.
Take care. Stay safe.


----------



## geoffthomas

I hope everyone had enjoyable Holidays. Christmas was good for us - saw some of our family for the first time in two years. But all were vaccinated and kept it short. Just dinner. And New Years at home - to bed early. 
Happy New Year to all KBoards friends.


----------



## Annalog

Good morning from central Arizona. Our Christmas Eve and Christmas Day went as planned. 

DH and I have mostly spent the time since moving stuff out of our old house and into our daughter's house. As usual, things are taking longer than planned. A light warning of over heating came on in DH's pickup truck on the way to the old house. We left it at the house for a few days while we came back in my car packed with boxes full of stuff that would need time to sort through. Yesterday morning we drove to the old house. DH drove the pickup to the dealership in Tucson while I packed my car with more stuff. I was almost done when DH phoned to say that the dealership is so backed up that it will be at least a week until they can even look at it. I picked him up on my way through Tucson back to our daughter's house. We are now considering various options. We might spend some trips just packing and then renting a U-Haul truck. I will be looking at that option today.

Stay safe and healthy. Be excellent to each other and also to yourself.


----------



## spotsmom

And Happy New Year to all of you! Hope you have an excellent and healthy 2022!


----------



## Annalog

Good morning from central Arizona. Yesterday we finally met with a realtor at our old house about selling our house. We have prioritized our tasks for the next week or so. We drove another car load to our daughter's house yesterday and we are driving back to the old house this morning. I will be staying one or two nights before I need to return to be with my daughter for her post surgery care. We will first focus on removing unnecessary stuff mounted on the walls, patching, and touch up paint. Then I focus on sorting remaining stuff into the categories of pack to move, box to donate, box to recycle, and trash to bag. I load up my car and return to our daughter's house. DH will stay to continue fixing stuff, inside and out, sorting/packing stuff, and making donation trips. After my daughter has recovered enough that I can leave for the day, we will be renting a U-Haul truck and moving the rest of our stuff out of the house. That will allow photos, open house, etc. Then all that will be left is clearing the three sheds and any remaining outside work.

It has been a wonderful 25+ years at this location but we are looking forward to moving on.

Stay safe. Be excellent to each other and also to yourself.


----------



## loonlover

Good morning.

We had a dusting of snow late yesterday afternoon/early evening. Only a little left on top of the cars this morning. I don't think it ever got below freezing overnight. Looking forward to some sunshine today with a high in the 40s.

I had to make an emergency visit to the dentist last Monday. A crown and a filling need replacing - that work begins on Jan 31st. He said he didn't think a root canal would be necessary. I hope he is right.

We did a grocery pickup Friday, deciding it is best to avoid interaction any more than we have to. It went the smoothest of any of our pickups - I was afraid they might be so busy orders would get backed up. I let them know we were on our way; texted when we arrived with the parking spot number, and they were at the car less than a minute after our arrival.

We did do haircuts this past week as well as the dentist and another doctor's appointment. No appointments or need for shopping trips this coming week. II will probably do some stuff out in his shop and I'll continue some things I've got going inside. Sounds like a nice, quiet week of retirement to me.

Stay safe. Take care.


----------



## telracs

wanders in....
passes out pastries (check out super moon bakehouse) 
wanders out....


----------



## mlewis78

I have likely mentioned here occasionally that we don't get as much heat as I like in the past few years in my building. We were doing well even through last Tuesday, 1/11/22, but on Wednesday there wasn't much heat. It was usually at 68 during the day, which is legal here. I should have told the super then. I waited until Sunday when the temp was at 66-67. The super stopped by and he was sure that it was only my apartment, so maybe I needed to cover windows more and maybe I needed a new valve on the old radiator.

Super came by Monday and changed the radiator valve. It did no good. Tuesday evening when I got home from swimming at 8pm the radiators were slightly warm, as if the heat had gone off for the night. I texted the super and he said the boiler repair was coming Wednesday morning.

I woke up Wednesday late in the morning and the temp inside was 58. I asked the super what was going on and he said (texts) that it was being worked on. Later he texted that it would be 2-3 days. I asked why it wasn't done today. No answer. I have also been in touch with a neighbor on the 2nd floor whose heat is sporadic at best. She saw the super's wife later and was told it will probably be fixed tomorrow.

I should have contacted the management (email or call) on Wednesday but I figured they were on it even though it is taking too long. I want to contact them before I call 311. It is horrible in here. I'm dressed in layers (and socks I hate to wear at home). I ate some junk food tonight. There is one other neighbor I could contact (I have her cell #), but I'm beside myself, trying not to express my anger and frustration online, but here I am.

Weather Wednesday was 48-46, but it will snow tomorrow with a deep freeze after that. I don't know how cold it will get in here but 58 is very cold now. I should have moved a long time ago. In the old days here in this building the hot water and heat were together and we would lose both periodically, but later we were getting a whole lot of heat. In the past 8 years I've had to beg for more heat.

Hope everyone is well. I haven't gotten sick yet this winter. I have a heating pad on my knees.


----------



## Andra

Morning. After highs near 80 yesterday we are down to 32 this morning and it's supposed to keep going down all day with some wintry mix thrown in for good measure. We made sure we have dry wood for the fireplace in case we need it, and all of our external batteries are fully charged - including the bigger one we bought after "Snowmageddon" last year. And that one was almost fully charged even after sitting almost a year.

mlewis, I am sure sorry to hear that once again you are having lack of heat problems. I can't do anything to help, but you know this is a safe place to vent if you need it. I hope things improve soon.

Take care and stay safe.


----------



## crebel

Good morning. We are in a deep freeze here. Right now the actual temperature is -9 with a wind chill of -20. That's a little too "brisk" for me, I'm sitting with a heating pad at my back rather than turning up the heat since our January bill doubled from last January with less usage - bah humbug.

Not much new happening here, on-going dental work. I have returned to staying home except for said dental visits; using KN95 masks exclusively now, DH has returned his office to masked appointments only and the doors are locked to walk-ins.

Today the local schools are closed because of lack of teachers, subs, and bus drivers "due to an unprecedented number of illnesses". They won't even use the word COVID. It's depressing.

Stay safe, be well.


----------



## Jane917

Crebel, don't know where you are, but your temperatures sound like a pretty typical January day in Montana. I have not lived there for 20 years and not miss the winters. Now I live along the Columbia River north of Portland (but in WA), and enjoy the milder winters. Yesterday the sun even came out. 

We are staying healthy, though my neighbor is having the PCR test done today, and I was with her in her home 2 days before she became symptomatic. We are all vaccinated and boosted. Keeping fingers crossed. Schools are on staggered shifts due to shortage of bus drivers, teachers, subs, just like the rest of the country. 

Stay warm and healthy, everybody! Lewis, I am sorry about your heating problem. Hope it gets resolved.


----------



## loonlover

Good morning.

It is white outside our house. At least we didn't get the freezing rain forecast, but it was a wintry mix of sleet and snow overnight. And it is forecast to continue until around midnight tonight. Today's high is expected to be around 28. So far, it doesn't look like much ice has built up on tree limbs and power lines so maybe we'll get lucky and not suffer power outages, at least in our part of the state. But, it will get above freezing tomorrow with some sunshine. So glad we don't have to get out at all today and hoping that roads will be clear enough tomorrow to make a 1 PM doctor's appointment. We went to Kroger late yesterday morning and were slightly surprised at how well shelves were stocked. It probably wasn't that way once the after work shoppers made their grocery run. Or maybe, people realized it wouldn't be bad for much more than one day and didn't panic. Nah, that would never happen. 

Hope everyone is staying safe from the weather.


----------



## Andra

Good morning! We have ice/snow patches lingering from Thursday, but we are already 23 and sunny. We are supposed to get up to 46 today so hopefully everything will melt.
We have a continuing saga with a varmint in our garage. A few weeks ago I noticed my windshield washers were not working. When I got home and was going to add fluid I discovered that SOMETHING had eaten my washer fluid jug under the hood. We took it in the following week and got it replaced. Then on my was home from work my AC was not blowing cold air (remember - Texas and it was sunny). I was too irritated to take it in over the weekend, so I just drove the truck. The car was on the driveway as we embarked in a quest to clean out the garage and find the varmint. When I got home with groceries Sunday morning, DH saw a pile of plastic shavings under the car. We popped the hood, and my new washer fluid jug had also been eaten! This means war. So we have traps out and continue cleaning. DH said he saw a rodent in the garage yesterday, so we have not caught it yet.
I ordered a zapper from Amazon and will put it out as soon as it arrives.
We have not seen much rodent evidence as we go through the garage. Hopefully it us just the one and then my car will be safe again (don't disillusion me please).
Stay warm. Stay safe.


----------



## Annalog

Good morning from southeastern Arizona.

Andra, I hope the rodent has been dealt with and no additional damage has been done. We are still in the process of moving our stuff from our old house and occasionally finding rodent damage done years before from when they got into the house.

The Uhaul rental went well but, as is usually the case, everything took longer than planned. We didn't get quite as much into the truck as we had hoped due to lack of time and energy. Our niece did a fabulous job driving that big truck and it was turned in to the destination U-Haul location in time and within the fuel and mileage requirements. 😁 There is still lots for us to do before the house is ready to show but we are in the final weeks. 

Our daughter's surgery went very well with recovery as planned and she was cleared to return to work last week. She still is restricted from lifting anything over 10 pounds.

Stay safe and well.


----------



## Andra

Happy Valentine's Day everyone.
It's 43 and sunny here today.
Yesterday we found a varmint nest in the garage! It was in an old litter box. We got everything in the dumpster and put bricks on the top last night. This morning the dumpster was emptied, so hopefully it is off to a different home. We suspect there may still be one back behind the lawn mower since our pup and any of the neighbor pups who get in the garage head straight to that corner. But it's progress!
Glad to hear your move is progressing well Anna. We are headed to Tennessee next week to help my cousin pack up the house to get moved back to Texas. So at my house we are going through boxes, and at her house we will be boxing things up.
Take care and stay safe.


----------



## loonlover

Good morning and Happy Valentine's Day.

We're adjusting to having our youngest move back home. The last couple of years have not been good to him so he decided the best thing was to move here and mostly start over. He already has a job here, but doesn't have a vehicle so we will be chauffeuring for a while. He is willing to use Uber or Lyft as needed. You just never know what life will bring.

Since our son has to be at work at noon today, we'll find someplace to get our Valentine celebration meal after we drop him off.

Hope your day goes well. Stay safe.


----------



## Andra

Good morning. It is sunny and 50 outside of Memphis, TN.
We have come to help my cousin get her house packed up. They are moving back to Texas for the near future. Hopefully they can get this house sold quickly.
Take care and stay safe!


----------



## spotsmom

Well, Andra, I won't tell you about mice in my car. Good luck!

Recovering from thumb joint surgery (probably related to knitting). Will take about 6 months to heal. Fortunately I don't have the same problem on my other hand! But with my cast, I had to toss the bras away for 6 weeks. Isn't that just too bad?

Otherwise, all is well here. Snowing today and then going to get really cold. Tomorrow has a high of 17 and a low of -3. Brrr..

Hope you all are well. Sure glad I'm not in the throes of moving!


----------



## loonlover

Good morning.

Thunderstorms in the area for most of the morning. They hit just before I picked our son up from work at 6 AM. The trip home was a little harrowing, part of the time on the rural road leading to our community I was only driving about 15 MPH. The wind was really blowing the rain across the windshield. We got soaked going from the car to the house. It may calm down by 11 AM or so. Allergy shot day so we may be out in it later anyway.

Spotsmom, stay warm. Hope your recovery from the surgery goes well.

Andra, good luck with helping your cousin pack for the move. Not on my list of things I'm interested in doing, I'll admit.

Hope everyone is well. Stay safe. Take care.


----------



## Annalog

Good morning from central Arizona where rain is expected today and also in southeastern Arizona where DH is currently. Meanwhile, in Flagstaff, my youngest granddaughter is expecting around a foot more snow to be added to what is already on the ground.

LL, stay safe in the rain. Spotsmom, stay safe in the snow and cold.

Spotsmom, I hope your recovery from thumb surgery goes well and quickly. Your comment about having to toss the bras away for 6 weeks reminds me of some comments my daughter has been making about not being able to help us with our move after her surgery. 😉

DH is at the old house working on stuff for the move there. Yesterday I drove to Gilbert with a load of boxes to put in the storage unit. On the way, I stopped at the Red Cross blood center to attempt to donate blood. Unfortunately, my blood pressure was a bit too high. I will try again next time when I drive back to the old house. I will be here a couple days organizing stuff we have brought on previous trips. We are hoping to be ready to put the house on the market at the beginning of March.

Friday, DH and I drove up with a car and pickup loads of stuff for the storage unit. I brought our taller step stool so that I could pack the stuff higher. Saturday, my daughter and I went to QuiltCon to look at the quilts and visit the vendors. The quilts were AMAZING! I'm excited about all the things I want to try once this move is complete and I can sew again.

I have been thinking about getting a new sewing machine. My daughter had asked me if I knew how much what I wanted would cost and that she wasn't getting a new machine soon. Well, I didn't buy a new machine but my daughter did! 😂 Over the course of the day we visited all of the sewing machine vendors at least once. My daughter and I visited the Janome and Juki booths multiple times and sewed on the featured machine at each booth more than once. Both machines had a special convention price below the lowest price my daughter could find online (~$2000 below list), both had convention class machines for an additional $200 to $300 lower (full warranty and inspected after 3 days of class use), and would be available for pickup a few days after the convention ended. My daughter bought a Juki (class machine) and I will get her current machine after I help her pick up the Juki when it is ready. (It is well over her current 10 pound limit.)

Stay safe and well.


----------



## spotsmom

Hi Anna,

I belong to a knitting group near here and there is also an embroidery machine group there. What beautiful machines! Tal about spendy!


----------



## Annalog

spotsmom said:


> Hi Anna,
> 
> I belong to a knitting group near here and there is also an embroidery machine group there. What beautiful machines! Tal about spendy!


I once thought that I wanted an embroidery machine. I have since decided that I wouldn't use it enough to justify the cost. 😂 The special stitches, four fonts, and free motion features on my daughter's Juki are more than sufficient for what we might want to do. Add that to what we can do with my Cricket Maker, iron on vinyl and infusible inks and we are pretty well set for a fraction of the cost. (Of course, her Juki is a large fraction of that cost! 😉😂) One of the great features on the Juki she chose is that when changing from the regular stitching plate to the straight stitch only plate, the feed dogs are changed as well to a set that is closer together. This provides better fabric support which will be great for when my daughter makes bags and costumes. 😀

We both decided that we don't need a long arm machine either. The 12 inch throat on the Juki will be sufficient for anything we want to quilt at home. My daughter sends her larger quilts to a person she knows with a long arm machine. Me, I think I will quilt all my own projects but stick to smaller projects. Also, I am hoping that her old machine that I will be using will be good enough for me. 😊


----------



## spotsmom

My neighbor has a long arm and has a small business finishing quilts. Quilting and sewing are qay out of my league! Sounds like you have everything you need. Good for you!


----------



## Jane917

Analog, I know the excitement of having a new machine and the steep learning curve. My Bernina is 6 years old and I am still learning. I do free motion and ruler quilting on my Bernina, though it is really a challenge on larger quilts. I am glad to hear you are getting settled in your new home with your daughter. 

it is very rainy and dreary in the PNW. There is quite a bit of flooding and some of the main mountain passes are closed due to avalanche danger. We are in no danger where we are. It is a good time to cuddle up by the fire and read a good book.

Our hearts go out to the people in Ukraine and to their worried families worldwide.


----------



## mlewis78

Hi. I haven't been on here for a while, because whenever I tried to get into kboards, it was down or appeared to be down. Got a message from Telracs tonight. She'd noticed I'd not been on here.

We had a lot of sunshine this week, but it has been rather cold for the past 3 days. It is 34 now. It got down to 24 during one night.


----------



## The Hooded Claw

Good morning (evening). I am busy recuperating from surgery to repair a bone lesion in one of my metatarsals of my left foot. I never thought I would write the phrase “my metatarsals quote down! I’ll be in limited activity and wearing a big boot when I walk for four weeks, but should recover okay. I am glad I can’t go outside, we had a high of 81 degrees today, which is ridiculous!


----------



## Annalog

Good morning from southeastern Arizona. It is currently a sunny 39°F and headed to an expected high of 58°F.

The Hooded Claw, I hope your foot heals well and quickly. I agree that the high temperatures this early in the year have been crazy. Earlier this week it was 88°F at my daughter's house. It has recently rained and cooled down but that has been accompanied by high winds.

We hope to list our house in the next two weeks. Today we will be taking our china hutch to our niece. That will leave 3 pickup truck loads (DH's bed, small gazebo, and yard tools) and 3 car loads to go to central Arizona. Some of those can go after the house is listed. The bed will be the first pickup load as DH will need to spend more time at our daughter's house to finish the yard work around our backyard studio before it gets too hot and the crickets arrive. I will sleep on a cot at the house to finish the sorting, packing, cleaning, and painting. I am glad I can still sleep well on a cot padded with all our extra bedding. 😁

In 3 weeks we leave, with our daughter, to Disney World. She will be working remotely while we go to the parks. She has an annual pass there that expires soon so she will be able to join us there early and late in the day. Our granddaughters will join us late in the week and for the weekend. We will be celebrating our youngest granddaughter's 21st birthday. We are all vaccinated and boosted. We will be wearing N95 masks on the planes and the disposable masks when required and also anytime we feel too close to people.

Wishng for peace in the world and the end of war. Be excellent to each other and also to yourself.


----------



## mlewis78

Hooded Claw, wishing you a good recovery.


----------



## loonlover

Good morning.

Claw, I hope you have a speedy recovery. Wearing one of those boots does tend to get old but is well worth it once you recover.

We had some wind overnight with a slight amount of rain, but the worst of the storms missed went to the north of us. Our trash can was blown over so there must have been some strong winds but they certainly didn't awaken us. Our son said they were strong enough at his job to set off the alarm on the door to the garden center. That is about 10 1/2 miles mostly north of us.

Yesterday's high was in the 80s; we'll only reach the mid-50s today with lows below freezing again by the end of the week. 

Our son is now on his regular work schedule of 7 PM to 6 AM Saturday through Tuesday. I will probably be looking forward to those 3 mornings a week I don't have to get up early to pick him up from work. We're hoping he'll have a car of his own by June at the latest. You do what you have to do.

Seconding Annalog's wish for peace in the world. Take care, everyone. Stay safe.


----------



## spotsmom

Claw, I hate those boots! I bought my own,an Aircast, off Amazon which was way more comfy than the Breg boot the doc gave me. Way less velcro! I'm in week 4 of hand surgery with at least a removable splint. Pain in the you know what, but they tell me i'll be happy in another 5 mos. So hang in there! Good to "see" you!


----------



## mlewis78

It was warm yesterday and today here. It got up to 68 on Sunday and 72 today. Heard a forecast for t-storm tonight, but so far we have only had rain. 68 currently at 6:30pm. I haven't been out today. Couldn't sleep last night. After I finally drifted off, the neighbor below me blasted some talk radio. If he plays this or music it comes right into my apartment. There is an air shaft that we share between bathrooms and bedrooms. This was about 7:15am. I got crazy and started banging a clog shoe on my floor to express myself. Then I opened the window and yelled for him to turn it down. He still didn't and I continued my rant until he turned it off. Then I went to sleep. I had to sleep in (into part of the afternoon).

i hope that I can control myself next time he does this. Usually it has been later in the morning, but lately it's earlier. Sometimes I have managed by turning up the white noise (ocean sound), but he's been making it too loud to cover up with that.


----------



## spotsmom

Ugh. I remember living in apartments with noisy neighbors! Glad you have white noise. Even though I have no close neighbors, I sleep to the ocean..


----------



## loonlover

It's not morning, but ugh, the time change. It was not easy getting out to pick my son up at 6 AM this morning, and that was after trying to get to bed earlier than usual. I'll adapt, but like it less and less the older I get.


----------



## lombok

Good morning from windy Vienna. It’s been beautiful and sunny here for a couple of days, but the cold wind is kindda killing all the spring vibes. Wanted to have my morning coffee in the sun by the river today, but almost got blown in the water. Wishing you all a lovely, warm-ish day!


----------



## mlewis78

lombok said:


> Good morning from windy Vienna. It’s been beautiful and sunny here for a couple of days, but the cold wind is kindda killing all the spring vibes. Wanted to have my morning coffee in the sun by the river today, but almost got blown in the water. Wishing you all a lovely, warm-ish day!


Welcome to kboards and the good morning thread!

We had some cold, very windy and a bit snowy Saturday. It got down to 23 degrees F. during Saturday night when we started the time change. It was much colder Sunday than I'd expected. I swam laps, and it was good to get home afterwards. Today it was nice out with sunshine and mid-50s temp during the afternoon.


----------



## The Hooded Claw

Spotsmom, good luck on hand surgery!

I am being good, and staying off the foot. Haven’t left my apartment in three weeks except to go to doc appointments and twice to pick up prescriptions. It didn’t occur to me till after surgery that I am glad it is my left foot with the problem. No driving if I had a cast on right foot!

As part of combatting boredom, I subscribed to Paramount Plus. Watching the new Star Trek Discovery series, and also it has ALL episodes of the old I Love Lucy show, which I love. From other providers, only about half the episodes are available streaming, because of rights issues for music in those episodes. And I am now especially too lazy to watch those on my DVD set!

im also spending time planning trips. I have a work meeting in Arizona in May, it will be the first in person work meeting I’ve attended since November 2019!! I’m going to drive there and make a vacation of getting there and back….I also have a much delayed cruise to Australia in December which I’m hoping will actually happen!


----------



## spotsmom

Welcome lombok! Are you from Vienna, Austria? Such a beautiful and historic place.

Claw, it sounds like you are doing well. Yeah, I unfortunately broke my right foot so couldn't drive. Wrist/thumb surgery is moving along. Almost 6 weeks and I'm doing physical therapy. Long recovery for this surgery, but supposedly worth it.

Snowing a little here this morning but going to be very nice tomorrow. Spring break week and Mt Bachelo's snow pack is down but I'm sure the tourons will come ski anyway!

Stay well and happy!


----------



## Andra

Good morning. We had scary weather here yesterday evening. I don't know that I have seen that many tornado warnings so close together since we moved to Austin 20+ years ago. My safe space is the pantry - but I am rethinking that a bit. There is a lot of stuff in there that can fall on us. There were at least 4 verified tornadoes in the area. News reports show lots of property damage, but so far they are only reporting minor injuries to people.
The other big news at our house is that we traded in the Camaro last week. DH did not like to drive it and his truck is diesel. So we decided to get something that runs on gasoline that both of us would drive. We ended up with a Buick Envision that is almost the same color as the Camaro. It is really nice, but it is way smarter than both of us. I don't know how long it's going to take to figure out all of the new features. 
Glad to see all of you with injuries are on the mend. 
Ginger has an appointment with the vet on Sunday to see if she is cleared to start doing stuff again after her back injury. I sure hope so since she is really wanting to play.
Take care and stay safe.


----------



## spotsmom

Tornados! I have been through hurricanes and earthquakes, but not a tornado. Those babies are frightening. Stay safe, Andra!

The only good Camaro was pre 1976. I loved them. Camaros and Firebirds. See how old I am?

Stay safe and dry! It was 68 today and about the same tomorrow, but then dipping back down. Beautiful weather here.


----------



## Andra

My Camaro was a 2011 - from the 2d year of the reissue. The gentleman at the dealership who drove it to evaluate for the trade-in had a Firebird back in the 80s. My XM radio was also on the 80s station when he got in the car. So I may have gotten a little bit extra on the trade since he really liked the purr of the engine.


----------



## Annalog

Good morning from southern Arizona. It is currently 32°F and dark but headed to a sunny 79°F. 

Welcome lombok!

Continued healing wishes to Spotsmom, Claw, and anyone else who could benefit.

We have until 2 pm tomorrow to finish getting the house ready to list if it is going to happen this month. Of course various issues came up. We still have stuff to pack or otherwise deal with, minor repairs to complete, and cleaning to do. The house won't be empty but it needs to look good. When we meet with the realtor Friday afternoon, my car will be packed with our luggage and as much of our stuff that will fit as we are leaving for our daughter's house immediately afterwards. DH's truck will stay at the old house while we are gone. All the important and valuable stuff has already been moved. Saturday we pack for a week vacation at Disney World and we fly early Sunday. We will deal with moving the rest of the stuff after we return.

Sunrise is approaching to start our last full day in this house.

I hope your day is wonderful. Stay safe and healthy. Be excellent to each other and also to yourself.


----------



## spotsmom

Lots of memories for you there, Anna. And me too- Mr Milquetoast!!


----------



## Annalog

A very early good morning from southern Arizona. It is currently a very dark 44°F and headed to at least 85°F later today. We weren't able to get everything we wanted done yesterday so we will finish get the house ready after we get back. I hope to get to sleep soon as the alarm is going off at sunrise as we have a hornet nest to remove from under the eaves while it is still cool enough for them not to be active. I rescheduled the meeting with the realtor so we can leave later this morning.

I hope your day is wonderful. Be excellent to each other and also to yourself.


----------



## loonlover

Good afternoon.

We had the kind of excitement in the neighborhood we'd rather not experience. The garage of the neighbor in closest proximity to us burned down. He works on HVAC equipment so had freon and propane tanks inside. II went out with the garden hose and squirted water over the top of our 6 ft. privacy fence to keep any stray flames away from our fence. He did put out some hot spots, kept the fence wet, and did experience what he said felt like a sunburn from the heat on the hand he had extended over the fence. He said he was keeping track of where he squirted water by looking through the cracks in the fence. Due to the explosions occurring combined with the wind, fiery debris set a fire in a yard across the street and the shingles on the part of the garage owner's house closest to the garage were damaged. I don't believe the siding on the house suffered any damage, but probably would have if the fire department hadn't arrived when it did. At least the wind direction was blowing it away from our house. We live in an area serviced by a volunteer fire department. There were trucks from at least 4 other fire departments also. Neighbors across the street came over to check on us as they hadn't seen us out front gawking like they were. I told them that's because we were busy dealing with trying to make sure it didn't spread to our back yard. One slightly more positive thing is we actually met the people from a couple of the houses across the street that we had only nodded to in passing when we were out walking. They were all afraid it was our house when they first saw the smoke and flames.

Anyway, kind of a scary afternoon and for some reason I just didn't have any more ambition to do the chores I thought I would get done today. Guess they'll still be there tomorrow. Thinking I might go ahead and make myself get the walk in I was originally going to skip today.

Take care. Stay safe.


----------



## spotsmom

Wow, LL, that's quite the story. Never underestimate the power of fire.


----------



## mlewis78

loonlover, that is rather scary having a fire that close to you.

Last Saturday I was one of four guests in James and Karla's youtube livestream about East Village spots before they gave a talk at the gallery on E. 3rd Street where they have their store front photo exhibition. This is long (the walk was about 90 minutes and the talk about an hour when their iphone battery ran out of power and the gallery needed them to stop because another event was to take place at 5:30.

Going to post a link here. I hope you can view at least a few minutes. I'm the one in black with red baseball cap, gray hair and cane. We met in front of Russo's, a small mozzarella and pasta shop on East 11th Street. Karla talked a lot about that and then on to Veniero's bakery next door. Then Casey Rubber Stamp shop. The man in the shop makes all the stamps. That was all on one block before we walked down Second Avenue for other points of interest. Most important: their dog Hudson was there. I also went to their photo show opening the week before. I was star struck when I met their dog Hudson. He's so sweet. They also livestreamed that evening on youtube.

I realized when we went into Veniero's that I'd been there a few times, but 40 years ago!!!






Hope everyone is well. Also hoping the new variant doesn't get too seriously bad.


----------



## telracs

Veneiro's.... now that's a name that brings back memories. we used to order birthday cakes from there and get their killer cannollis.
(about 25 years ago, before Cabrini hospital closed)


----------



## Jane917

mlewis, what a fascinating walk/talk that must have been! As a west coaster all my life, I can't even imagine a mozzarella/pasta shop, but I know I would not get much further. Sounds like a great time!


----------



## loonlover

Good morning.

Yes, the fire was scary, but it has made us think about what we should have done a little differently. The fortunate thing was the direction of the wind that day. The property with the fire is a corner lot - a drainage ditch and a street run between them and any other buildings. 

Marti, the walking tour sounds like fun. I would have also found having the dog along and enjoyable part of the tour.

Our son is used to a few more vegan options than Little Rock offers, but we ordered from one he did find last night. We all enjoyed our choices and have let him know we're willing to order from there occasionally. It is a distance from the house and food prep took a little longer than promised, but since I can't imagine taking on the work of running a restaurant, I'll accept the wait. They have daily specials so will probably try it a different day of the week next time.

II got a second covid booster yesterday. He went for the Moderna this time as some recommendations we have seen suggest mixing them and our other three were Pfizer. I'm due for shoulder injections next week so decided to wait on the booster. 

We're staying busy enough. I mowed the yard early in the week, but over an inch of rain the next day will probably mean mowing again shortly, although we did get down below freezing again Thursday night. We won't complain if that is the last frost we get.

Hope everyone is doing well. Take care. Stay safe.


----------



## mlewis78

Telracs, I had not been to Veniero's since about 1980-82, at least 40 years. It looks the same.


----------



## spotsmom

Nothing like 6" of snow to spoil your Spring!


----------



## The Hooded Claw

Fires and snow and moving and all sorts of news! My big news is that I have a public service announcement….It is about vaccines, and no, not those vaccines, but shingles vaccine!

I’ve been recovering from foot surgery, and while recovering I found I had a nasty rash that didn’t respond to ointments and over the counter stuff. Monday I gave up and went to the doctor. It ends up that I have shingles! I hadn’t even considered shingles, as I got the vaccine a couple of years ago and it just didn’t come to mind.

you can still get shingles if vaccinated, but the vaccine greatly reduces the severity. I’m told my shingles rated a two or three on a 1-10 scale. They were an annoyance, but no worse. I’m told if I hadn’t had the vaccine, my case probably would have been a nine or ten, and I would’ve been almost totally disabled and totally miserable for a couple of weeks.

so I am a fan. I encourage you to get the shingles vaccine!!!!


----------



## Annalog

Good morning from southeast Arizona.

Loonlover, fires are scary! We are already seeing reports of wild fires here in Arizona.

Marti, thanks for posting the walking tour video. So far I have watched through the eating of the cannoli (34 minutes) and I will watch the rest later today while cleaning or packing.

Claw, DH and I definitely recommend getting the shingles vaccine! DH got shingles before getting the vaccine. Fortunately, he went to the doctor soon enough to get the antiviral shot but he still needed Vicodin to deal with the pain. I then got the vaccine as soon as I was old enough for my insurance would cover it. Both DH and I have since gotten the newer 2 dose shingles vaccine.

Our family vacation at Disney World was wonderful. While there, we celebrated my 68th birthday, our youngest granddaughter's 21st birthday, and an early celebration of our 49 wedding anniversary. We wore N95 masks in the airports and in the planes and we wore regular masks when indoors or in crowded areas.

We rested a day after our return before returning to the old house for more packing, cleaning, and delivering stuff to storage, donation, or recycling. During that time we celebrated our actual anniversary with ice cream! Yesterday we signed the paperwork with our realtor for our house to be listed Monday 18 April. We will spend two more days packing and cleaning. Our daughter will come again this Sunday to help us with finishing up and to help transport more stuff to Gilbert, including the carpet shampooer, vacuum cleaner, and O-Cedar mop and bucket that she lent us. DH and I will leave with packed vehicles Monday morning with a stop in Tucson at our dentist for an appointment before continuing to Gilbert. Soon after we leave, the realtor and a photographer will arrive at the old house to post signs, take photos, and add a lock box to the house. It was in April, 26 years ago, that we listed our previous, and first, house for sale. We were in that house for over 16 years. It would be amazing if we live in the next house that we buy, with our daughter, for 36 years! 

We will still have stuff to get out of the house, workshop,and sheds before closing. This will include a bed, some furniture, packed boxes, and miscellaneous stuff. However the house will look mostly empty. There are also the various house selling details such as inspections, home insurance claims report request, and other stuff to complete. The realtor is expecting this house to sell long before the six months of the contract.

I hope your day is wonderful. Be excellent to each other and also to yourself.


----------



## loonlover

Happy Easter, everyone. 

A little later posting than I thought I would be. We've been spending the day doing very little. I fixed pancakes for breakfast, but lunch was just heating a few items. Supper will be whatever I can do with as little work as possible.

The weather is a little depressing, cloudy, rainy at times, and that dank feeling that makes me feel cold even if the temperature isn't all that low. I feel for those in the areas getting snow.

Hope everyone is having a pleasant day. Stay safe. Take care.


----------



## telracs

wanders in, passes out cadbury cream eggs and reese's peanut eggs (both regular and white chocolate) wanders out again


----------



## loonlover

II says thanks for the white chocolate eggs, but go ahead and eat them since it is difficult to enjoy virtually.


----------



## mlewis78

Happy Birthday, Anna, and thanks for watching the tour video. 

Claw, I am sorry about the shingles.

I went to the eye doctor for my 6-month exam Monday. I was surprised when she told me that my cataracts are dense. I have not thought that my vision is cloudy, but it is not as focused as I'd like, especially since I got a new eyeglasses prescription filled last October.

We have scheduled cataract surgery for May 4th and 18th. I went for pre-op at my main doctor on Thursday. It will be laser assisted, so I pay the part that my insurance doesn't cover. The doctor's office is a few blocks from home, but the surgical center is in the Bronx (Pelham Parkway, not far from the Zoo). They told me they will pick me up and take me home. They are not requiring that I have someone with me. I have talked with a friend twice this week and she said she would come with me if I would like, even insisting. I thanked her, but no. 

I read somewhere that one of the advantages of getting older is having good vision from this procedure. Many friends have told me they were happy with the results.


----------



## Annalog

A very early good morning from central Arizona.

Marti, thanks for the birthday wishes. All the best with your cataract surgeries. In 2001, when he was 48, DH had cataract surgery with lens replacement in his good eye. It went very well. He went from extremely nearsighted in that eye (focal point about 1 inch without correction) to 20/30. It is very important to follow the eye drop schedule. A few years later he needed the YAG laser surgery as the back of the capsule had clouded. That surgery took just a few minutes. It has been wonderful for him to see without glasses as it would take weeks to be able to replace his glasses. He still always wears glasses for the eye protection and reduced eye strain.

House update: The house listing went live late Tuesday afternoon. Wednesday afternoon we had a full price offer from the first people who saw the house. We accepted their offer Friday. Close of escrow will be by 31 May. The contract allows for accepting subsequent better offers within some timeframe that I don't remember without looking it up. We will be driving both vehicles there later today to take more stuff to Gilbert. We were going to bring the other bed this trip but we found a home for our four remaining bookcases so those will be in the pickup truck instead. 😀

Hope your days are full of wonder. Stay safe and healthy. Be excellent to each other and also to yourself.


----------



## Andra

Oops - my Easter post went missing. Happy Late Easter. We were at the farm and did our BBQ for the first time since Covid. It was a much smaller group - only 34 instead of the typical 50-75. But it was really nice to see extended family after so long.
We are currently babysitting the Daisy-pup since my cousin had her baby last Thursday. We are giving her a chance to settle in with the baby before sending the pup back home. I am still not good with two dogs at once, but we are managing.
My iris are blooming - makes me think of NapCat. Wildflowers are out in full force along the highways. It's a beautiful time of year for road trips.
Glad to hear things are mostly going well for everyone.
Claw, we got our first dose of Shingles back in March. Still need to get the second one.
mlewis I know quite a few folks who have had cataract surgery. Most of them agreed that keeping up with the drops was key to a smooth recovery.
Anna, good news about the house.
telracs thanks for the candy.


----------



## loonlover

Good morning.

Nice to hear from everyone.

Anna, congratulations on getting the house sold.

I'll second or third or whatever the comments using the eye drops before and after cataract surgery. Also to state the surgery was very beneficial for me and really not that big a deal to me. My surgeries were actually 3 years apart. I did have to have the YAG laser about 6 months after the second surgery on that eye only.

We're back to some cooler temps this week after highs in the 80s last week. I wouldn't mind a few more dry days in a row however. We've had enough rain the last couple of weeks to keep the back yard pretty soggy.

At least this month has not been as busy with appointments. Been nice.

Hope everyone is doing well. Take care. Stay safe.


----------



## Jane917

Checking in. Off to Boise tomorrow for a week visit with kids and granddaughters. First time there since pre igmatismCOVID. 

The talk of cataract surgery is interesting. I had lens implants in both eyes early 2020. All went fineI had toxic lenses implanted to help correct astigmatism. Vision was noticeably improved immediately. Purpose for surgery was not due to cataracts (they were present but very small), but due to very small channels that control flow of fluids. There was a chance these could shut off causing immediate and irreversible glaucoma. Now I am 2 years post-op and have been complaining about blurry vision. Had a visit with my optometrist last week and she has concerns. My astigmatism has returned and is worse than before surgery! She does not want to issue new prescription for glasses until this gets figured out. i am back to drops 3 times/day. I go back to see her next week. My eyes are very light sensitive. I hope she has a good answer when I see her next week. 

Hope Spring is in full force for you! It is very slow coming to the PNW. Finally seeing some leaves on trees and blooms on bushes.


----------



## Annalog

Good morning from central Arizona. It is currently a sunny 63°F and headed to a high of 93°F with sun and similar temperatures predicted for the next seven days. Summer has definitely arrived here. The desert willow in the back yard is blooming.

Jane, I hope your optometrist has good answers for you!

Monday we made a trip to the old house with both vehicles to bring DH's bed, some small furniture, and more stuff. Finally both beds are in the same bedroom again! I actually got nearly 8 hours of sleep two nights in a row. We are making another trip today with both vehicles to move more stuff. Then we will have three or four days here to reorganize stuff before another trip back to get more stuff out of the old house. (My plan for that trip is to clean out the refrigerator and the kitchen supplies for overnight trips.) The inspection for the VA loan has been scheduled by the buyers for tomorrow. Saturday will be one of the inspections that we are responsible for if the house passes the inspection tomorrow with only minor issues. We are not sure if the house has the number of tie downs currently recommended. We expect to need to have window screens and weather stripping replaced. We can't think of anything that would cause the buyers to change their mind during their 10 day inspection period. However we know that the house isn't sold until close of escrow.

I hope your days are full of wonder. Stay safe and healthy. Be excellent to each other and also to yourself.


----------



## mlewis78

Jane917, you said you had toxic lens implanted? Or did you mean a different word than toxic?

I am going to have laser assisted cataract surgery. My doctor didn't say anything about a capsule, but my brother had cataract surgery last year with a capsule. Said it gave him great vision. Had the capsule removed a few months later.

Last Sunday I switched to my previous prescription eyeglasses and could see much, much better. I took the current one to the optician (Warby Parker) to have the frame adjusted for the progressives and I can see much better, except that I think the reading prescription in them is off. I had these on when they checked my vision last week and the letters were blurry. I could guess though and was sometimes correct. I still don't think I have cloudy vision, but I would like to see more clearly at any distance. I have a separate pair of reading glasses from before and they are good.


----------



## spotsmom

A capsule? Please explain! I had cataract surgery about 8 or 9 years ago. No capsule involved.

I'm sure she meant "toric", not "toxic". Toric is astigmatism. And the post-surgery drops are essential- nobody said to me that they were optional. I had to set timers on my phone to remember to do them, though!


----------



## Annalog

I think that the capsule mentioned above is the natural eye lens capsule, the membrane structure in the eye that surrounds the lens. Most cataract surgery involves making a small hole in the capsule, emulsification or breaking up the lens, removing the old lens material, and placing the new intraocular lens in the existing eye capsule. The existing eye capsule can also cloud over time. This happened awhile after my husband's cataract surgery so his doctor performed a YAG laser capsulotomy which makes a small hole in the back of the capsule to let the light through, it doesn't remove the capsule. That took about 15 minutes after setup time and didn't require a recovery period. My husband's eye capsule was stubborn and grew strands across the hole in the back of the capsule so that he needed a second YAG laser capsulotomy, which is rarely needed. He did not need a third one, which would have been very rare.

I suspect that the removal of the capsule mentioned above was a YAG laser capsulotomy.

Lens Capsule


----------



## Andra

Good morning! It is already 80 degrees and steamy here today. We got up early and headed to a local trail when it got light instead of just walking around the neighborhood. The vet said it's good for Ginger to do hills a bit now to strengthen her back legs. But it is hard to get to the trail during the week. She did really well, but she has forgotten about trail etiquette and staying on her side. We had to pull over and stop to let bicycles and other dogs go by.
Hope you are all safe and well.


----------



## mlewis78

My right eye cataract surgery turned out very well. The next day I went to the doctor's office and my eye tested 20/20. I'm seeing more vibrant colors. I took a walk in the park afterwards (with sunglasses that I'm wearing all the time for now). I asked about drops, but she told me that they implanted that into my eye. Time-release I suppose. I had been reading online that it was important to put your drops in, but I don't have them.

I asked about the capsule and about my brother having further surgery about the capsule a few months later. I thought that my brother's was planned, but I suppose it was the YAG capsulotomy that Anna mentioned.

The past two days have been very rainy in New York and I have not been outside since Thursday. It will be cloudy again tomorrow.


----------



## spotsmom

No drops! How wonderful! Nothing to have to track. Yep, my vision was 20/20 the day after as well. I read up about this capsule stuff, and not everybody has to have this done. When are you getting the left eye done? I don't know if you're on Medicare, but if you are you can get a free pair of glasses after cataract surgery. I didn't know this until way later.


----------



## mlewis78

spotsmom said:


> No drops! How wonderful! Nothing to have to track. Yep, my vision was 20/20 the day after as well. I read up about this capsule stuff, and not everybody has to have this done. When are you getting the left eye done? I don't know if you're on Medicare, but if you are you can get a free pair of glasses after cataract surgery. I didn't know this until way later.


I am having the left eye done on May 18th. I go for another follow up this Thursday at the doctor's office.

I didn't know about the free pair of glasses. i have Medicare and Humana Medicare Advantage. In addition to paying extra for the laser assisted part of it (to the surgeon), I had to make a $300 co-pay at the surgical center and that will be repeated on the 18th.

I just purchased a pair of very low cost blue-light blocker clear (no prescription) eyeglasses. They arrived today. It was my idea. They work well for TV watching, but I am not sure about the computer until I get the other eye done. I could see the computer better with my dark progressives. I also ordered non-prescription sunglasses that will arrive next Monday. Amazon had them as coming today until after I placed the order.


----------



## spotsmom

You should ask about the Medicare glasses from your optician. Get any $$ that you can!


----------



## Jane917

Sorry I have not been around lately. Of course, it was TORIC, not toxic lenses. However at my most recent appointment (this week), my astigmatism is worse than it was before surgery, so I am very disappointed. I got a discount on some new lenses. My frames will be gone for about 10 days to have the new lenses put in. In the meantime, I am using an old prescription.


----------



## mlewis78

I had my 2nd cataract surgery Wednesday morning. It seemed to go the same as the last time, and I knew what to expect. But at my follow up on Thursday, when I took off the clear plastic patch (which stays off), my vision was cloudy in that eye. I was disappointed, but they told me upon examination it's from swelling and it will improve, hopefully in a few days. I go back next Thursday. I'm taking it easy. It was cold and rainy when I walked to the doctor Thursday morning. It will be warm over the next few days.

My ride to the surgical center in the Bronx was an hour late. I was so tired from getting up at 5 (and not sleeping that much). I had the crazy idea at 6:20 to go downstairs and wait in front of my building. It was supposed to come between 6-6:30. At 6:40 I called the transportation. They did not give an explanation, but said it would come in 15 minutes. It came at 7:15. I think the passenger who was picked up first didn't get their phone call when it arrived for him. He did not say a word to me and neither did the driver. I heard him talking to the receptionist this morning at the follow up about whether they had his correct phone number. It took them about an hour to drive there after I was picked up.


----------



## loonlover

Mlewis, hope the swelling goes down rapidly.

I was out early this morning. Our son likes to keep a similar sleep schedule on his weekends (he works nights). So he and I made a run to Whole Foods and Trader Joe's before he went to bed for the day. I'll admit the stores were easy to navigate through early in the day. Trader Joe's was just unlocking the doors as we walked up.

Our son is getting close to being able to buy a car. That will make it easier for all of us. Never expected to be in this situation but we are dealing as best we can. 

It is windy today with cloudy skies. Last I looked thunderstorms aren't expected until tomorrow.

I can't say I have enjoyed highs in the 90s this early in the year. Some days I am successful in getting my walk in early, but some days that just doesn't work out. On those days I usually split getting my heart points and steps goal into 2-3 outings. The city is in the process of putting in the rest of the sidewalk they planned. Once it is finished, I can avoid going past the houses that don't keep their dogs confined. 

Hope everyone is well. Stay safe. Take care.


----------



## mlewis78

May 21st: forecast was for 90 degrees today, but the high has been 88. Very hot though. It was 65 yesterday! I am hoping not to have to turn on the AC yet. I have windows open and two fans on. It usually takes a few days for it to be too hot not to have the AC on. After I went downstairs to take out the garbage and came back up it does seem very hot but not bad while I'm loafing on the sofa. I still have not been out and about since Thursday morning (taking easy after the cataract surgery Wednesday).

My left eye is improving, not as cloudy, but when I went out I covered my right eye and know that my left eye is not 20/20. Wondering how it will be. I'm using +1.5 readers now for the computer (doctor gave to me last week). I was reading on my kindle with progressives, but found my older readers were not so good for that. I am not using my glasses for watching TV. I expect they will test my eyes after weeks to find out what I will need.

Hope everyone is well.


----------



## Andra

Good morning. 62 and windy in Central Texas this morning. I am sitting in the backyard with Ginger, but I had to get a jacket! This is really crazy after the record-breaking heat we've had the past week.
Not much going on here. Glad to check in with you all.
Be excellent to each other!


----------



## mlewis78

I had another follow up at eye doctor office Thursday. Right eye still 20/20; left is 20/25. So not bad! I am for now using +1.5 readers for computer and reading on kindle, nothing for TV and everything else. Wearing non-prescription sunglasses outside during the day. I go back in 3 weeks and will get prescription. I'm getting a little crazy when I go out having to change to readers if I read a label in a store. Instead I push the sunglasses down and strain to read label.

I was told today at doctor's by an optometrist that I will likely need the YAG capsule surgery in 3 months. She said there is a film forming. My brother told me he was told about that before his surgeries and he had it 3 months later. I've heard it's easier, but I hope it's not up at the surgical center in the Bronx (just getting there in their van takes a lot of time and then waiting after I check in). I can start swimming, but it will be June 4th, since the health club would not let me freeze for fewer days than a month.

I saw something in my right eye Wednesday evening and was going to get it out but thought I better wait until I visit doctor. She told me it was the medicine they implanted (in lieu of my doing drops myself). I did not see the surgeon again this time.

I ordered clear bi-focal readers with blue light block (+1.5) from Amazon, so I have something to put on after dark and inside. Even if they are no good to me after I have the eye exam in 3 weeks, that's OK. I need something for now to be comfortable.


----------



## spotsmom

mlewis, your experience is so much different than mine was and what I hear from my friends. I sure hope everything turns out ok. You're the only person I know who's mentioned that YAG surgery.

Not much going on here. Low 50's and looks like rain. We sure will take all we can get as fire season is supposed to be brutal this year.


----------



## mlewis78

Hope everyone is well. Where is everyone?

Since I got my bi-focal blue-llight blocking glasses from Amazon a few days ago, I am finding that I can read the computer without glasses. It's just very close up that I need the +1.5 readers/bi-focals for now. The bii-focals come in very handy when I'm out and need to look at my phone. Very small print is hard to read without correction. I think my vision has changed gradually since I had the surgeries. Not sure if I mentioned that at my last visit on Thursday my right eye still tested at 20/20 and the left at 20/25.

I got the second Moderna booster (4th shot) yesterday. Took a long walk after that. Haven't been out today, but it is very nice out and reached 84. A bit warm for me. Tomorrow it will get into the 90's (F.) here.


----------



## spotsmom

Glad to hear those blue light glasses are working out for you, mlewis. I do wear glasses for the computer since my cataract surgery, but just to make things a tad clearer.

Feeling ok after the 2nd booster?

Today is the 9th anniversary of my retirement date. Wahoo!!


----------



## Annalog

Good evening from central Arizona.

Sunday DH sold his pickup truck. This morning DH and I went to Tucson to sign the seller papers for close of escrow on the house. We then went to our Toyota dealer in Tucson to have the windshield on my Prius replaced and the safety equipment recalibrated. (A few weeks ago a rock was thrown up from the road and struck the windshield below the wiper blade on the passenger side. The crack had crept across the windshield from the lower passenger corner to the center continuing to in front of the driver.) While were waiting for the repair, the buyers signed their part of the paperwork. The sale has been completed and registered.

DH had the YAG surgery a few months after his cataract surgery. It was fairly quick and easy.

I hope everyone is doing well.


----------



## The Hooded Claw

Anna, congratulations on closing the escrow On the old place! That must be a relief. Is DH one of those men fr whom a pickup truck is an emotional object? Does selling it cause him pain? I love the safety features that help brake the car when necessary, but they sure do sound like they are a pain when the window is scratched or broken. I haven’t had any trouble of that type yet, knock on wood.

life is calm here. When recently I took a small vacation driving to a work meeting, I enjoyed it so much much that I briefly decided to turn in my retirement paperwork when I got back to the office. But the increased price of gas and hotels cured me of that. I still expect to retire early next year.


----------



## Annalog

Thanks, Claw! Yes, it is a relief! No more frequent drives back and forth between central Arizona and southeastern Arizona. 😀

No, the pickup truck is not an emotional or status object for DH. He had already decided that we wouldn't need the truck after we finished moving our stuff. Sunday morning I was in the backyard studio and he was in the garage working on his model railroad with the garage door open. Apparently someone driving through the neighborhood saw the truck, stopped, walked up to the garage, and asked DH if he wanted to sell the truck. The truck is a 2012 white Silverado with an 8 foot bed and a toolbox. The guy wanted a plain truck for contract work so he didn't mind that this truck had manual door locks and windows and no extended cab. DH phoned me to ask me to come move my car as someone wanted to test drive the truck. That was how I learned he was selling it that day. He hadn't even got around to putting a For Sale sign in the window or listing it on line. This was just one more instance of DH selling or buying a vehicle on the spur of the moment shortly after we had discussed that a vehicle change would be needed soon. One Friday DH phoned me at work to say that he had sold my Saturn, which had over 100,000 miles on it, and to stop at the Toyota dealer on the way home and see what I thought about the Prius. I bought my first Prius that Saturday. We joke in the family that if DH takes a car in for service or new tires then he might come home with a different car instead. (This has happened multiple times. One time was when he took in his previous Chevy pickup truck and came home with an Aveo. At that time he had mentioned that we didn't need a pickup any longer. The last time was when he took his Aveo in and came home with the pre-owned Silverado. That was when we had decided we would be moving.) Since we are both retired, I suspect that we will now just have one vehicle. I am NOT letting him take my Prius in for servicing by himself! 😆😆😆


----------



## Andra

Good morning. I can't believe it is already June!
Glad to hear things are going well for folks. We are just chugging along here. I did something stupid to my knee a few weeks ago and have been trying to take it easy until it heals.
Ginger will go back to daycare this week for the first time since her injury in February. We are going to do half days for a few weeks before letting her go all day.
Those are funny stories about your husband and vehicles Anna. I am the one who gets attached in my family. I love the new features in my little Envision. And it is great to sit up higher. But there is still part of me that is sad to no longer have a Camaro.
Take care and stay safe.


----------



## loonlover

Greetings. It is good to hear from everyone.

In regard to the YAG laser procedure, I had to have it only done on the second eye and I sat in the waiting room far longer than the procedure took. Of course, I was weird as my surgeries were 3 years apart. 

Claw, I've been retired for 15 years, now. Never regretted taking that step.

We spent a couple of nights in Hot Springs this past week. I had my annual checkup of my Interstim Implant by the urologist. The result is a trip back down this Thursday to meet with a representative from the device manufacturer as it appears the battery is on the decline. The battery can apparently be replaced but newer devices have rechargeable batteries and a 10 year battery life. They are also MRI compatible whereas my current device is not. Our thinking is since surgery is going to have to be done a new device is the way to go.

We did enjoy our time away. We spent a little time in downtown Hot Springs, just walking around. Otherwise we just enjoyed the quiet of our hotel room.

Our son's dog is having a toe removed tomorrow. After care should be interesting. With his work schedule a lot of it will fall to us for the first couple of days. Good thing she likes us.

Not much of anything else going on. 

Stay safe. Take care.


----------



## spotsmom

Andra, a Camaro is worth missing!!

Sounds like everyone is doing pretty much ok. Good to see you, Claw. I highly recommend retirement, but if you don't mind your job it may be worth staying especially if there are health benefits to consider.

Nice weather here. We've had a bunch of rain which is much needed, and temp was in high 70's today. Feel badly for all of you dealing with big time heat. Might be a good time to go to a movie?

Stay well and may everyone's eyes be clear.


----------



## Jane917

I have been missing a while, but still keep up with your comments. I also am having trouble with my eyes, but don't think I am eligible for the YAG surgery. My vision has decreased, but is not as bad as before my surgery (2020). However, I have had to have 2 lens prescription changes, mostly due to my astigmatism. I had toric lenses implanted at extra cost. At first all was great, but gradually I am back to problems with astigmatism.

My recent news is that my son is getting married in Las Vegas in October. The complicating factor is that the bride lives in Japan and he lives in Los Angeles. After the wedding he will go back to Los Angeles and she will go back to Japan. He will join her when his spousal visa is approved, which could take a couple of months. Anyway, plans for now are a wedding ceremony at the Flamingo and a wedding dinner/buffet at the Golden Nugget. It has been more than 25 years since I have been to LV, so I am a fish out of water. The kids are doing all the planning (they are 33 and 43), and the paying. So many details, and the complication of following some sort of tradition that is culturally appropriate in both countries. 

In the meantime, it remains cool in the PNW. Spring never happened, and summer is slow. We are forecast to have several days in the 70s, but we never seem to get two nice days in the 70s together so far. The rest of the country is steaming hot and we remain quite mild. However, it was about this time last year that we were 115 for three days, and that was horrid. 

Be kind, stay cool, find happiness everyday. Jane


----------



## spotsmom

Congratulations, Jane, on the upcoming wedding. October will be a good time of year for it. I'm in Central Oregon and it's just starting to warm up. I don't complain about the rain we've had as we sure need it and who knows when it will come again! And I recall last June when it was miserably hot and our A/C went out for 3 weeks!!

My eye doc said I was borderline for a toric implant so I didn't do it. Now I've been prescribed a toric contact for that eye. Some days the vision is perfect without the contact, some days the crispness is off to the side. Very frustrating. Hope you get a solution soon!


----------



## Jane917

Spotsmom, as you know I had the toric lenses implanted. At first the result was great. However, now my astigmatism is worse than before surgery! There seems to be no explanation. I took my recent glasses in today to Kaiser. The optical assistant thinks my reading prescription is too low in the lens. She is sending them back to be remade. So now I am without glasses again. I have a backup pair that works pretty good. I am hoping the new lens are an improvement.


----------



## mlewis78

I had a sore throat on June 7th and tested positive for covid. For three days it felt like a very bad cold (I don't do well with those and sleep is hard to get because lying down messes with the sinuses). I was much better on day 4, which was one day after I started taking Paxlovid (it was delivered that Thursday). Felt pretty good. Started taking walks on Monday (day 7) and had a nice one in Central Park on that Tuesday. Wednesday my throat was sore and congested again, better on Friday and sore again on Saturday. My voice sounds awful. I don't know what to make of this. I used to get lingering colds in the 1990s and early 2000s.

On day 3, a nurse from the city Department of Health called me to offer documentation if I needed it for an employer, but I am retired. I asked her when it would be okay to testa gain after I start feeling well, and she said not to test because it would likely be positive from the anti-bodies even though I wouldn't be contagious. 

I rescheduled an eye doctor appointment (more follow up after cataract surgery) twice. I am going next Monday. I just rescheduled my dentist appointment from this Thursday to July.


----------



## spotsmom

mlewis, oh no! So sorry to hear about your medical issues (including the eyes). Hoping you feel better soon.

Jane, what does your eye doc say about the "new" astigmatism? I feel for you!

Starting to warm up here in Central Oregon. 96 on Monday, then cooling down. The tourons have arrived in our resort town so it's off to races! 

Be safe everyone!


----------



## telracs

*wanders in with italian chicken rice soup and crusty bread for dunking"

they are having covid issues at my office, but fortunately, i work from home, so don't have to worry. except for the fact that my immediate supervisor is out for the week and the overnight crew is short staffed and the trickle down effect of them being backed up causing issues on when i can get things done.


----------



## mlewis78

Our weather has been cool for summer. It was in the 60s and cloudy on Tuesday and Wednesday. Cloudy again today, 70 degrees. It may get to 80 on Friday.

I've been feeling better for a few days. Started playing my flute Tuesday and Wednesday. Hoping there will be no recurrence of a sore throat/cold.


----------



## loonlover

Good morning (barely).

Mlewis, hope you are continuing to get better.

Hope everyone's eye problems improve.

It is hot here, but not sure we've broken 100 at our house. Little Rock did reach that temp this past Wednesday. Possible thunderstorms later today with forecast highs to be only in the 80s the next couple of days. Hope to get the yard mowed then. I have been getting my walking done early in the morning recently.

My Interstim implant replacement is scheduled for this week. Don't expect any problems and don't think I'll have much down time other than the day of the procedure. At least that is my recollection from the last time.

With us still limiting our activities it doesn't seem like time is elapsing some days. Hard to believe it is the last week of June.

Hope everyone is doing all right. Stay safe. Take care.


----------



## Jane917

We hit the 100 degree mark in the Portland, OR area yesterday. However, it was this same time last year that we ht 115 degrees, so this is so much more bearable. Just last week I was complaining how few days we had so far that were even in the 70s, and now we are complaining because it is so hot. Just can't win. To top it off, our garage refrigerator has decided to stop working, so I am sure we are losing a bunch of food. Repairman is coming this morning. I hope it is fixable and we don't have to get a new one. Stay cool, everyone! Jane


----------



## spotsmom

Jane, last year in Central Oregon when it was so hot our home air conditioner went out and it took 3 weeks to get a part! Hope your fridge was easier to fix!

95 here today, but to be cooler tomorrow which is fine with me.


----------



## The Hooded Claw

I had a Covid scare, though not A Big one. Five days (!) after a work meeting I attended, I was notified that two people who attended the meeting tested positive for Covid, I hadn’t been near them and felt pretty confident, but did two at home tests and worked remotely till after the second test. no worries. I am losing two of my best people from the eight-person group I manage at work, so that is a little scary. A couple of folks are asking nervously if I plan to retire soon! It is good to be wanted, anyway!


----------



## Andra

Good morning. Have my work laptop and a pup in the backyard this morning. We had a storm blow through last night, so it is only 72(!) degrees right now. I actually have a blankie - in Texas - in June!
We have been dealing with triple digits since May; this is a lovely change.
We have a host of folks retiring at Parks and Wildlife, including our Executive Director. He was the third one I have worked for in 23 years. I don't know about a new one. I can retire in 3 years, so if it turns ugly I have an exit strategy.
Take care everybody.


----------



## telracs

afternoon.  i'm on PTO, because my weekend alternate is off for 3 weeks in july and i will be working a lot of days in a row.

yesterday was a stay home and read. alternating between a history of communism, a book about skin and sci fi short stories.

today was a trip to the Atlantic Mall. placed an on line order for Buffalo Wild Wing (_passes salt/vinegar and lemon/pepper wings, potato wedges, fried pickles and alcohol free hineken malt stuff_). the malt stuff was free! as were my potato wedges. plus i got 3 dollars off the whole order. 

also hit bath and body works for hand sanitizers and still had time before my BWW was ready, so i hit target and got some frito's. i've been looking for them by me and no store has had them.

tomorrow, i'm staying local to do some shopping and then want to hit carvel for their new dragonfruit lemonade sorbet.


----------



## mlewis78

I swam Tuesday evening for first time in more than 3 weeks. I also didn't swim from May 2 - June 3rd. I am so out of shape. I did walk a lot Friday, Saturday and Sunday.

Whenever anyone asks me where I got covid, I don't know, but what kept coming back to me was that two days before the sore throat started, I was a the pool. There is a nice guy who is a very good swimmer who was there. (we chat now and then). He came over and we talked about two minutes. He was telling me about the situation in the pool -- who was swimming the wrong way, etc. Then a lane opened up and he said "take it." I asked him why he wasn't swimming. He said that he'd had a cold, so he wasn't swimming. I didn't ask anything else, but why was he there? and had he tested for covid?

When I was getting out of the pool tonight, the same guy was there sitting near the pool, fully dressed and wearing his glasses again. I didn't look at him long enough to say hello. I put on my mask and went to the jacuzzi (only one person was in there and she left). I could see the guy still sitting near the pool with his glasses on. After about 10 minutes he left. I never go to the pool unless I'm going to swim.

I had my eye doctor appointment Monday and saw an optometrist. She did a long exam, gave me a prescription for glasses, checked pressure, put the dilation drops and did more examining. I'd hoped to only wear cheap readers, but now I have a prescription for everything. Left eye is still 20/25 and right is 20/20. I have a little astigmatism in the left. Reading prescription is different for each eye. The dilation always take many hours to wear off, but i think this was the longest.


----------



## mlewis78

Hello and happy 4th of July weekend.

A few days ago I spoke with the man (mentioned in my last post) at the pool. We were both swimming. I told him that I'd missed more swimming due to covid. Didn't ask him about the cold he'd had. He was in my lane yesterday towards the end of my swim. 

It is quite hot here the past few days but has stayed mostly below 90. Humidity is not so bad. I am going out to swim in a little while.


----------



## Andra

Happy Independence Day!
We are visiting family. Yesterday we all had dinner then went over to a neighbor's house to use their pool. It was very nice.
DH working out a way for us to watch fireworks on internet tonight.
Take care and stay safe.


----------



## mlewis78

Seems that I'm always writing about various medical appointments. I had a dentist appointment this afternoon and was disappointed that there was a sub hygienist and then a sub dentist. I don't know if they were part of the practice or subs, but my people were not there. I want to know this before I got (so I can reschedule). The good thing is that they found nothing to work on (other than cleaning and exam). but they told me about a few disturbing things and wanted to know what I was eating that I had to bite down on. Wanted to know if it was apples or carrots and they told me not to eat corn on the cob (but I could cut it off). I haven't been eating that yet this summer. Both the hygienist and the dentist told me I have fracture(s) in some upper teeth near the center on the right side. I didn't tell them that I"d sucked on a lot of Prince of Peace ginger chews. i think I slightly chipped one of those teeth when I was flossing several years ago. They sure had a different take on my teeth than what I'd heard in recent years. I made my next appointment for January.

On Tuesday an assistant there called and woke me up to try to get me come in an hour earlier. I asked why and then told them I'd come in at 2, as previously scheduled. They had someone coming in on an emergency basis and thought I might have to wait if I came in at 2. I did hear someone telling a patient next door not to eat quite a number of things over the next few months. I think it was the same dentist who examined me later.

After that, I walked to 6th Ave. at 50th Street to pick up new reading glasses that I ordered last week. I am waiting for progressives. I walked over to the plaza where they have a roller skating rink in place of the ice skating one and an interactive fountain installation where the Christmas tree is in December. Then I walked up to Central Park in an area I hardly ever visit, the southeast corner that includes the stone Gapstow Bridge. It is beautiful there by the pond. I took this picture from the bridge:


----------



## loonlover

Good morning.

I sometimes feel the same as mlewis about reporting on medical issues. Seems to come with the aging process.

My implant procedure went well last week, although the incision sites are not as flat as the previous implant. Getting to Hot Springs did not go as smoothly as the time at the hospital did, though. In avoiding construction on both routes to Hot Spring we took a short cut, hit a pot hole, and barely made it to the hospital parking lot before the tire went completely flat. Under most situations we would have stopped long before then, but I did not want to miss my scheduled time. So, while I was getting prepped for surgery, II was sitting in the parking lot waiting on AAA. We were very glad we had decided to spend the night. We drove slowly home the next morning on the donut spare, and replaced the tire the next day. At least it did not bend the rim or affect the alignment.

We've stayed inside as much as possible this week due to the heat. Today's high should be the highest so far at 102. Heat index is already up to 110 or 116, depending on the weather app one looks at.

Hope your day goes well. Stay safe, take care.


----------



## telracs

Note to self: Do NOT go out and about on the strip with stores after 3 days inside when you're hungry, thirsty and have been craving stuff....
So, now we have:
apple turnovers from one bakery
crispy chicken in honey sauce and fried rice from the chinese restaurant
baklava, greek easter bread and chocolate mousse cups with sea salted almonds from a 2nd bakery
a frozen white chocolate mocha shake, banana nut bread slice and pink peppercorn soda from "cup of joe." 

and i still want the dragonfruit lemonade sorbet from carvel. guess i'll get that tomorrow.

then i'll stay in on Sunday.

Monday i have to pick up my sister after endoscopy, so i think i'll hit the other grocery store and the japanese place then.


----------



## The Hooded Claw

Friday I made the announcement at work…I am retiring next spring, most likely in April 1, 2023! That will conclude 33 years of work for the state, twenty-nine of them in the same job! I am the longest-serving person in my job of any state. I’ve been thinking hard about this on that date for awhile, and it definitely feels right. I’m lucky to have a traditional pension and some investments, so monetarily I will be secure. And before I retire, I will visit Australia during the holidays. If the virus allows!


----------



## loonlover

Claw, congratulations on making the decision. 

We celebrated our 51st wedding anniversary today along with II's and our son's birthdays (yesterday and tomorrow, respectively). Took a drive to downtown LR to a farmer's market which allowed our son to support a Vegan food truck set up there also. We brought him home, then went out for our lunch at our favorite local restaurant. Supper tonight will be fresh veggies from the farmer's market. A nice, simple outing on a day with much cooler temps than we've been having or will have the rest of the week.

Take care. Stay safe.


----------



## telracs

loonlover said:


> Claw, congratulations on making the decision.
> 
> We celebrated our 51st wedding anniversary today along with II's and our son's birthdays (yesterday and tomorrow, respectively). Took a drive to downtown LR to a farmer's market which allowed our son to support a Vegan food truck set up there also. We brought him home, then went out for our lunch at our favorite local restaurant. Supper tonight will be fresh veggies from the farmer's market. A nice, simple outing on a day with much cooler temps than we've been having or will have the rest of the week.
> 
> Take care. Stay safe.


I THOUGHT it was getting close to II's birthday! Glad you had a good day and happy to see support for all Vegans!
(i am the only omnivore in a family of vegans)

my weekend alternate is off for the rest of the month visiting family overseas, so i'm basically working 21 days straight, so back to the salt mines for me.


----------



## Andra

Congrats to Claw on retiring!
Congrats to LL and II for anniversary.

Nothing much going on here except extreme heat. The only comfortable time to be outside is early morning. It stays hot past sun down. It's funny because Alexa feels compelled to tell me that there is a heat advisory - as if I can't step outside and figure that out for myself. We are in a stretch of triple digit temps with at least a few more days to go. The Texas power grid is holding for now. How can folks deny climate change when we can see the results?

I enjoy seeing mlewis' photos of New York, and it's fun to think of Telracs wandering around picking up things from one place or another. I don't live close enough to a place where you can walk to everything. I think that must be neat in some ways.

Take care and stay safe.


----------



## telracs

morning... (yuck, i am NOT a morning person)

Monday is my "day" off, but my sister has an endoscopy and somebody responsible has to sign her out, so i'm awake earlier than i like. it's abut a 20 minute bus ride there and i know a spot to sit, outside, so i'll head over a bit early. then once she's on her feet, i plan on taking the bus back home, but a couple of stops extra and going to the BIG grocery store nearby and getting japanese food at the restaurant next to it. hopefully, they'll have some of the tamarind drink i like and this weird snow mushroom/date drink that is incredibly sweet, but soooooo yummy.


----------



## telracs

well, change of plans....

my sister really wanted to go to lunch, after i picked her, we got back on the bus to my neighborhood, walked up to a vegan Asian place and shared appetizers. Spring rolls, age-tofu (breaded/fried tofu squares) and soy protein nuggets (think chicken nuggets). and i got a passion fruit lemonade. we didn't finish the nuggets, so the rest of them will be dinner later. then i want to the grocery store near the vegan place. i rarely go to that one unless i go to the vegan place. got blood orange lemonade, tart cherry lemonade (i love lemonade), a sweet kale salad mix, everything hummus, and special k cinnamon/brown sugar bars (think pop tarts, but smaller). 

oh, and i along the way to the restaurant we stopped at what I think is a Mexican bakery and i got elephant ears.

got home and there was work waiting, so i did that, and now there's more, so off to typing i go....


----------



## mlewis78

We have been so lucky so far this July in New York CIty with the weather. It might get up to the low 90s on Tuesday, but now I'm seeing a high of about 89. There is a difference! I got out about 6:15 this evening to walk to the pool. It was about 79 and there was a nice cool breeze most of the way (about a mile walk). I am now swimming almost 2 weeks and it has gotten so much better than when I started (after Covid and before that a month off because of cataract surgeries). The humidity has been low for at least two weeks.

I hesitate to talk about this, but there has been a mouse in my apartment that I started seeing Thursday night. I told an old friend (college roommate) in our texts last Friday and I felt bad and wished I hadn't told her. She was talking about germs. I am starting to think about getting another cat. I haven't had one since my last one died in 2016. She was 22. I see a mouse about once every two months, but this one has been coming out at least once every night since Thursday. I am not as afraid as I was when I saw the first one in 2016 (about 6 weeks after my cat was gone), but is makes me uneasy. I have only seen one in the living room and never in the bedroom, Therefore, when I read late at night, I go to the bed. I have a bunch of glue boards along walls for about two years. I caught two last year (one in July last year). None since then. Back in 2017 I started using snap traps but never caught any. I had an exterminator come up and set traps, but there were none caught. The exterminator told me I'd done it wrong. I was using peanut butter and he used bread (that I supplied). I wonder now if I should use some food bait on the glue boards. This guy seems to smart to walk on a glue board.

I started reading a book about the Chelsea Hotel. It's Legends of the Chelsea Hotel by Ed Hamilton. The author and his girlfriend were in the line ahead of me in March when I went to James and Karla Murray's photo show opening in the East Village. I saw his book there and put it on my Amazon wish list and soon it was on sale for 1.99 for kindle (as it is now). Now I'm reading this and can't believe they lived in a hotel with shared bathroom down the hall for many years. I feel as if my walk-up place is ad enough, but I've always had my own bathroom! There is a lot in this book about the drug addicts who shot up in his shared bathroom. The bathrooms had locks so that only residents should have been able to get in, but the locks were broken most of the time. The author and his friend moved in there in 1996. I don't know how it is now. Probably gentrified, but I think he and she still live there.

Once I spent a few days at an Inn on Block Island with a shared bath, but that was only a few days. I also had a few days in Nantucket at a B&B and that may have had shared bath, but i don't remember. What I do remember about that was that the owners had a brother who was going through some drug trip while I was there. It was awful with a lot of noise during the nights. The promised breakfast was not available, due to this drug trippy guy. It was a very nice looking place, but not worth going through that. I had heard about the place from the lawyer I was working for at the time. I have not been to Block Island or Nantucket in many years. I used to go with a guy who flew small planes, We usually did day trips to Block Island.

One more thing about the 4 days I spent at the Inn on Block Island. The friend who flew small plane was going to pick me up on Friday, but there was fog, so he couldn't come. I ended up getting a ferry to New London, Connecticut, the last ferry of the night. It was crazy. I had some seasickness and could not see a horizon because of the fog (and it was night). We got to New London late and I had to walk around a long fence to get to the train station so I could take a train back to Manhattan. Pretty scary. My train got to Penn Station around 4 AM and I took a taxi home.

Hope you all are well!


----------



## mlewis78

Wow, it is very hot out in the sun this afternoon. It has not reached 90, but about 88, 50% humidity. We might get a storm later. I only went out for a hair cut and didn't wear a hat, because it would only make me sweat and ruin the fresh hair styling blow-out. Didn't expect the sun to be so much worse without a hat, just sunglasses.


----------



## drsukhrajdhillon

Good morning from sunny California. It had been warm than usual last month.


----------



## Annalog

Good morning from central Arizona.

Claw, congratulations on announcing your planned retirement.

Congratulations to LL and II for your 51st anniversary. DH and I will celebrate our 50th next year.

I will add to the growing older medical issue list with a minor one of my own. Apparently with all the moving of heavy boxes and furniture, I had an overuse injury with my right arm. I first noticed the pain around May 10th, shortly after my third booster (Moderna) shot which was in my right arm. I had also spent that night sleeping on the floor as we has already moved the last of the beds. Eventually the pain went from just below my elbow through my shoulder to the muscles around my shoulder blade. I stopped carrying heavy stuff as much as possible. It improved a bit but didn't go away. I finally saw my doctor last Thursday. As I expected, she verified that I hadn't torn any ligaments. She sent me for X-Rays of my shoulder and neck. (I have had whiplash twice and my neck has also been bothering me lately.) She prescribed a 6 day course of MethylPREDNISolone to reduce the inflammation in my nerves. The X-Rays showed that my shoulder was normal but that I have slight arthritis in my neck. I started the steroid pills on Friday. I could tell the difference by the middle of yesterday.

Also on Friday, my daughter's realtor came to see her house and make recommendations for changes. We had been focusing on cleaning and decluttering for the past few weeks. One of the recommended changes was to get most of the furniture out of our bedroom as it was making the second largest bedroom in the house look to be the smallest. DH and I decided that we didn't really need the 20+ year old oak headboard with matching side cabinet/drawer pillars. We emptied those Friday and DH moved them into the living room. Our youngest granddaughter arranged to have a friend with a pickup truck take them to Goodwill early Saturday morning. Meanwhile, my daughter and I went to the storage units to start a day of sorting, organizing, and making space. DH and the granddaughter showed up after that first Goodwill donation. We all spent most of the day at the storage units with the granddaughter making 5 or 6 more trips to Goodwill with our daughter's SUV filled with good stuff we don't need. Also, both granddaughters took stuff that they could use.   The goal is to get 3 storage units down to 2, one for boxes and totes and one for furniture. DH was at one end making decisions about his stuff, I was at the other end making decisions about my stuff, and our daughter was in the center making decisions based on the priorities we gave her and sending the tough decisions to each of us. We will do the same again today. We have already been able to start the finished tote storage at the center back wall of the storage unit designated for box/tote storage. I am hoping we will be moving furniture next weekend.

Take care, stay safe, and have fun.


----------



## mlewis78

Hello. It is 93 this afternoon in the city. It will continue to be very hot like this through Sunday. I am planning to go to Long Branch, NJ on Saturday to go to a barbecue. Will take the train and a taxi when I get there. I have not been down there much and only went one day last summer.


----------



## telracs

yeah, this heat is killing me and keeping me from doing things i want.
Monday, I managed a trip to the supermarket, and got Japanese food. Tuesday and today i stayed in, spending as much time as possible in the coolest room in the apartment. 
The original plan for tomorrow had been a lower east run, but just the thought of a 1/2 mile walk in the afternoon heat made me change my mind, so instead i'm meeting my sister in downtown brooklyn for a whole foods run and vegan burger lunch. then i'll come home, do a bit of work, then head out and get a take out steak dinner. i'm thinking of going to the cheesecake shop to have that as my birthday cake.


----------



## mlewis78

Telracs, when is your birthday?

So far this month I have not stayed inside all day. I did so much of that in May when I had the cataract surgeries and couldn't swim and there were some cold rainy days, and then again in June when I had covid (and couldn't swim again). I walked down to the health club early Wednesday evening. The pool water is quite cold. It has been crowded there the past two evenings, but I managed to get through my swim. I always feel better afterwards. It is almost a mile walk down 10th Avenue to get to the pool. I was planning to take the bus back, but it was too long a wait, and after I walked 7 blocks, the app showed the bus as being almost as far away as it was when I was at the beginning, so I walked and didn't get the bus.

At 3:30 AM it is 81 degrees.

Hope you all are staying cool.


----------



## telracs

today.....
_wanders in with prime rib, mashed potatoes, broccoli, carrots and sangria_

did not get cheesecake, i was just too hot and tired to walk the 1/2 mile to the store. went into the grocery store and looked at what they had, but nothing called to me, and i don't really need the extra calories, and i still have 1/2 of my cookies and creme shake from lunch.


----------



## mlewis78

Happy Birthday, Telracs (now that it is the next day).


----------



## loonlover

telracs, a little late, but Happy Belated BIrthday from the both of us.


----------



## telracs

thanks everyone.

just got home from a birthday late lunch with my boss. we'd never actually met in person, since i work from home and have never been to the office in New Jersey. She didn't mind driving to Brooklyn, so we went to Outback because they have a parking lot. and it was easy for both of us to get to. 

we split a blooming onion, and since i had had steak on thursday, i got the new strawberry salad with crispy chicken. i must not be feeling well or else i did too much talking and not enough eating, because i have 1/2 of the blooming onion and most of my salad back at home now. glad i got the dressing on the side...


----------



## mlewis78

There was a barbecue put on by a high school classmate at her home (outdoors pool and deck) in Long Branch this afternoon. I took the train down and then got a taxi. We are currently in a heat wave, so I was rather anxious about subway to Penn Station and the heat of the platforms there. Also didn't get a lot of sleep because I had to leave in the morning, but it worked out. There was a wonderful breeze on the deck and it was very relaxing. There was good food. The train ride was very noisy with a lot of babies and kids on the ride going there. There was a delay for coming back. I did use the subway coming back, but I took a bus on 9th Avenue from 55th to 34th Street to get to Penn Station.

I left about 11:15 this morning and got back at 8:45 tonight. The mouse that has been somewhere in my living room was out on the carpet next to the sofa (when I got home). I wasn't sure if it was dead or asleep. I touch it with a swiffer mop and it started running to go under the sofa, but I hit it again and it ran back and between my legs. I had on shoes and stepped on it and waited a while to be sure it was out. *I killed it.* I hope there are no more, but people tell me where there is one . . . I have had sticky boards out for over a year and just started seeing this one on July 7th. It wouldn't go for the glueboards along the walls. I added bait to one of them (two almonds in the center), but it wouldn't go for it.


----------



## telracs

evening. it's still incredibly hot here, especially since i get afternoon and evening sun.

because i skipped work yesterday i'm doing a few hours today (confusingly to me, our week ends on Sunday, not Saturday). trying to decide how many hours i'm going to do, i LIKE doing 40 per week, but am not obligated to do that many.


----------



## spotsmom

Happy Belated Birthday, telracs!

Mlewis there are some humane traps that I use in my car and garage for mice (as I have a worthless cat). You might want to consider them.

Hot here too, and for the next week. In the low 100's and low humidity. We had a fire pretty near us last week, but fortunately the folks got on it immediately. The sight of the Yosemite area fire makes me so sad. What a beautiful place, and beautiful trees.

Back to knitting and reading, which is becoming quite boring. At least we have ac!


----------



## telracs

i got to bed at a decent (for me) hour last night, but woke up earlier than i wanted. and there was work already, so i did a few hours.

i wanted chinese chicken/rice soup and chicken wings, but when i checked google, the place i planned to go turned out to be closed today. so instead i ordered italian chicken rice soup and penne in garlic and oil with grilled chicken. 

i also indulged in a bit of the watermelon hard seltzer i'd bought last week, and that was a mistake, because it hit me HARD!

did my early evening work, then went to bed and was out of it very quickly. fortunately, i remembered to set my alarm, so i wasn't "late" for my normal post midnight shift. 

the computers do a reboot around 5 AM every thursday, so trying to wrap up and then go back to sleep by 4:30


----------



## spotsmom

Telracs, have you thought about an Instant Pot? Love mine (I have 2). Or maybe you don't cook?


----------



## telracs

spotsmom said:


> Telracs, have you thought about an Instant Pot? Love mine (I have 2). Or maybe you don't cook?


i don't cook. it was not really worth my time or effort, when i was working outside the home, and i never really got back into the habit when i lost my last job. and i'm fortunate enough in where i live and my financial situation that i can get hot food whenever i want. anything from arab to italian to chinese to thai to vegan asian fusion to japanese are all within a 10 minute walk and a single bought meal usually lasts me two days, so i find it worth the money. and having to go out to pick up my food means that i'm getting my steps in, which is difficult working from home doing an overnight shift.

i have heard good things about instapot.

there was a street fair today, but it was a major bust. none of the restaurants i expected to be selling stuff were, and there were only one or two booths per block and they all seemed to be politicians (except for the liquor store). so i just hit the grocery and picked up a couple of lemon/rosemary chicken cutlets and chips and dip for the weekend. oh, and i went to carvel and got dragon fruit lemonade sorbet. remembered to just get a small, as their medium is huge!


----------



## mlewis78

I have two Instant Pots too. I started with the 3 quart and later bought a 6 quart. I use the 3 the most now. I started using the IP in 2019.


----------



## Jane917

mlewis78 said:


> I have two Instant Pots too. I started with the 3 quart and later bought a 6 quart. I use the 3 the most now. I started using the IP in 2019.


I may be the winner with 4 IPs, not counting the ones I have already passed on to the kids. I have no excuses for having so many.


----------



## Andra

Good morning. I can't believe it's already August. Time is flying this year.
I continue to work on rehabbing my knee. I have most of my range of motion and strength back. Now we are working on stamina. I have a conference in September where I have to babysit all the breakout rooms and will be on my feet all day for five days straight. So I have about 6 weeks to work back up to 10,000+ steps a day.

I have multiple instant pots. We keep a 3-quart and a 6-quart at the house. There is a 3-quart in the travel trailer. And there is a 6-quart at my mom's guest house. They get used a lot - especially in the summer! I got the glass lids for all of them and they have mostly replaced my dedicated slow cookers.

It's nice to see everybody. Take care. Be excellent to each other (and yourselves)!


----------



## spotsmom

I have two instant pots, a 3 qt and a 6. But I like to use the 3 more because of its size and there's only 2 of us. Really quick for hard boiled eggs, oatmeal, potatoes, etc. but I love being able to make spaghetti in one pot in under 30 min! And fettucine alfredo! The thing is a great time saver.

But, telracs, if you can get in steps going out to get good quality food go for it! I live 4 miles from the nearest restaurant!


----------



## telracs

well, my week just got annoying..... my weekend alternate, who has been on vacation, meaning i've been working weird hours (and have really had a day off) to cover something only the 2 of us really do, has now tested positive for covid, meaning more weird hours for me...

spotsmom--- i should add that in a shorter walk then some of my "local" restaurants, i can get to the subway, and get to Buffalo Wild Wings (and a Target) or to a Trader Joe and Katz's deli. I can also get to Outback by a 20 minute bus ride. Used to walk there, but in this heat...

yesterday i went to the pizzeria and got a chicken roll, and to carvel for a shake, so i'm set for tonight also. planning on tuna and crackers tomorrow and then prime rib on thursday. that will also be a trip to the greek bakery for "easter bread" and a stop at the grocery store for a raspberry dressing hopefully.

i'm thinking BWW next Tuesday (it's BOGO day, so my GC gets me more).


----------



## telracs

did i kill the thread?


----------



## spotsmom

Nope! Just been hanging out in the heat. Remember when I asked if there were any grocery stores near you? You can tell how many times I've been to New York (a grand total of 3).

I've been enjoying watching some baseball and Patagonia on CNN. What a beautiful place!

Hope everyone is well and staying cool and safe.


----------



## loonlover

In answer to telracs, naw. Just hadn't had anything much to post lately.

We're in another one of those times when most of our outings are comprised of doctor appointments of some sort. Mostly routine, semi annual or annual, then added in a visit to the dermatologist and the ENT for II. My extra visits have been to the dentist for another crown. Sure hope I don't see the people in that office for a few months.

We had a thunderstorm rumble through this afternoon. Knocked the power out, but not for nearly as long as was originally estimated on the outage page. Temperatures did drop, at least. But no rain to speak of. We have a possibility of more thunderstorms through Wednesday.

The thunder was loud and persistent enough that our son's dog tried to get behind the couch to hide. Have seen her nervous before, but not that scared. Even the fireworks on the 4th didn't affect her that much. 

Not much of anything else to report.

Hope all are well and staying as cool as possible.


----------



## Annalog

Good afternoon from central Arizona. We are entering a cooler few days. Today's high was only 103°F, but we should have at least 4 days in the next week below 100. We aren't getting as much rain as we would hope but areas around us have been flooded. As usual, the summer monsoon is unpredictable.

I don't own an Instant Pot. I used to own 4 crock pots of various sizes. I gave most of them to Goodwill. I don't know it I kept one. I do still have my 3 Level stainless steel electric steamer. My daughter had an Instant Pot but hasn't used it is a while. I think she gave it to her youngest daughter to use at college. My daughter got a Cuisinart Digital AirFryer Toaster Oven that is used daily and is amazing. My oldest granddaughter has an electric rice cooker that is used frequently. My daughter gets a Home Chef delivery once a week containing the ingredients for 3 meals intended for 2 people but we can usually feed three easily or we can add meat or vegetables to feed more people depending on who is home for dinner. After the youngest granddaughter heads back to NAU in 2 weeks, we will be back to a 4 adult household, but the meal times will still be fluid.

DH and I have been spending most of our time downsizing our stuff in storage and in the backyard studio. I am going to physical therapy twice a week and my arm/shoulder/neck pain is much less than previously. That means that I am back to carrying fairly heavy boxes. DH and I have donated our two matching corner desks, along with more stuff, to Goodwill. We were actually able to fit DH's desktop with attached hutch along with the disassembled base in the back of my Prius! For my desk, we only partly disassembled the base. I could get the top/hutch and half the base in the back and brought the other half of the base on a second trip. Next week is the monthly bulky pickup for this neighborhood. We will be putting some large items out that won't fit in my car (kitchen island, freestanding garden tool rack along with some garden tools). These will probably disappear into various pickup trucks a day or two before the trash trucks arrive.

I hope that in a couple days we have the backyard studio ready for photos to send to the realtor. Hopefully he will like the changes and not ask us to remove my sewing table or most of DH's audio visual equipment or most of his DVDs, video tapes, laser disks, music CDs, etc. The space does look much better and larger. We also hope to get our bedroom ready for photos soon. After that we focus on making room in the storage units for our daughter's furniture and stuff.

Next week we will be taking our cats in for their annual checkup and vaccinations. This will be a first visit to a new to us vet but at a nearby vet clinic recommended by our daughter. She takes her dog to a different but it is farther away.

Our daughter had her landscape maintenance guy do some major work in the back yard. The result looks great. Our cats, however, did not like the noise but did like watching the quieter activity. They also like the missing fence/gate that we were using as a cat lock since they can escape into the yard easier. 😁

We are keeping busy and staying relatively cool.

Have fun. Stay safe, cool, and well.


----------



## mlewis78

Just want to vent a little about the heat wave. I thought it was ending tonight. I heard thunder just before 7pm and thought we would get a storm, but it didn't come through. The temp did go down to 80 for a while, but before 11 it was 84 and now 82 at 1am. I didn't go out at all on Tuesday. I have been getting out most days to swim. I miss having the windows open with breezes.


----------



## telracs

mlewis78 said:


> Just want to vent a little about the heat wave. I thought it was ending tonight. I heard thunder just before 7pm and thought we would get a storm, but it didn't come through. The temp did go down to 80 for a while, but before 11 it was 84 and now 82 at 1am. I didn't go out at all on Tuesday. I have been getting out most days to swim. I miss having the windows open with breezes.


From what i can see, we might get a break (i.e. in the 80's instead of the 90s) starting today. I went out Monday after dark to get dinner, but have mostly been staying in the bedroom to stay cool (it's the only room with a fan) except when actually working.


----------



## Andra

Good morning. I made a trip to Killeen this morning the get the oil changed in the Buick since they pay for the first one. I am not sure that I got the better end of that deal... But it's done and I stopped at Round Rock Donuts on the way home and picked up donut holes. Now I am working until 1:00pm. Then I will drink a protein shake and head for the gym and a massage. This is more of a sports massage than a relaxing massage... BUT after that I am going to the pool. They have a wonderful outdoor pool area and at 3:00pm there should not be a lot of people. So I can swim and relax for a bit before going back home.
We have a little break from the heat - no triple digits for a few days. We have some possible thunderstorms in the forecast for the next few days, but it's only a 30% chance. I suspect if we get anything it will be trace amounts.
Take care and stay safe (and cool!).


----------



## mlewis78

As Telracs mentioned, it was much better today. I didn't go out until 7:30. Should have stepped out earlier. It did get up to 85 this afternoon. I went out late to swim, since the activities earlier from 4pm - 8pm make it difficult with the crowd. Family swim from 4-6 and from 7-8:15 the sync swimmers take up a lane.

I got to the pool area at 8:10 while the sync swimmers were still there. I shared a lane with 4 others at first. Even that late there are quite a few people.


----------



## spotsmom

Mid 80's here today, but it cools into the 40's at night. Nice sleeping!

Jane, I've seen people on the Facebook Instant Pot group who have more than 4 of them! I made fettucine alfredo with chicken tonight. Mmmm.


----------



## telracs

has anyone else experienced vertigo after drinking diet soda?

i've had a few episodes of sudden vertigo while laying in bed and realized that they have happened within the context of 2 things. 
1. diet soda consumption (something i do rarely these days, preferring to stick with water)
2. being on my right side, as opposed to on my left. 

fortunately, if i sit up for a bit, it resolves itself. 

it was a good day before that, i got off work "early" thanks to the normal thursday morning computer reset, slept well, then went for a walk and sat outside and read a bit then hit the greek bakery and the grocery store. i wanted grilled chicken, but they didn't have any, but they did have grilled salmon with a mango/pineapple/bell pepper topping. it was yummy.


----------



## Annalog

Good morning from central Arizona. It is currently 85°F and headed to 101°F. At least it is lower than yesterday's 105°F. 😀 Our weather will be high 90s to low 100s for the next week with possible thunderstorms that always seem to miss us.

My husband has vertigo that comes on suddenly from changes in position, most often during allergy season. The doctor said that it was BPPV (Benign paroxysmal positional vertigo). His sister calls it rocks in his head. My mom was also diagnosed with it after the fall when she broke her hip. My mom seemed to have it on one side. When it happens, he does the home Epley Maneuver suggested by his doctor.

The text function on our phones is getting a workout. Our oldest granddaughter tested positive for COVID on Monday. (She was fully vaccinated with one booster shot.) She went for a PCR test the next day which was also positive. She is isolating in her room. The rest of us also took the home test that day and tested negative. My daughter and my youngest granddaughter then sanitized the house. Tuesday, my youngest granddaughter also tested positive. (She had the first vaccination, got COVID the week before her second vaccination appointment, got the second vaccination when it was recommended, and also got one booster shot.) She is isolating in her room. Our daughter, DH, and I have each had both vaccinations and two booster shots. My daughter sanitized the house again. My daughter took a second test and still tests negative. DH and I are using a bathroom dedicated to us. Wednesday DH and I switched the armchairs in the backyard studio with the recliners in the front room (living room/daughter's craft room) with the intent of sleeping in the backyard studio with the cats. Unfortunately the recent stress has impacted DH's digestive system, so he moved back to our bedroom during the night to be closer to the bathroom. He couldn't eat breakfast yesterday morning due to nausea. So he took a second home test and still tests negative. I am continuing to sleep in the backyard studio. As of last night, DH was able to eat cereal for dinner and is feeling better. Other than our typical allergy and stress reactions, our daughter, DH, and I are all feeling fine. Both granddaughters are feeling better already but they are still staying in their rooms except for necessary trips to the bathroom and laundry room. Hopefully the youngest granddaughter will be over this and test negative on the home test before returning to college next week. Doing our best to keep this from spreading.

Stay cool, stay safe, stay healthy. Hope your day is as wonderful as possible. Be excellent to each other and to yourself.


----------



## loonlover

I've also been diagnosed with BPPV and also do an Epley treatment any time I experience the vertigo. It is usually most notable when lying on my left side. I usually do the Epley treatment for both sides and there is usually more reaction when done for the left side. Once in a while it is severe enough to require multiple treatments over the span of a day. Rarely does it require multiple days of treatment like it did when first diagnosed. 

Highs in the 90s expected for the next few days, with the possibility of thunderstorms mid-week. Then highs in the 80s for the end of next week. Looking forward to some slightly cooler temperatures so I don't have to get up at 6 AM to get my walking done.

Went to 2 grocery stores yesterday. Should be pretty well stocked for a few days at least.

Annalog, hope your granddaughter's have speedy recoveries with mild symptoms and the rest of you stay Covid free.

Stay safe. Take care.


----------



## Annalog

loonlover said:


> Annalog, hope your granddaughter's have speedy recoveries with mild symptoms and the rest of you stay Covid free.


Thanks! I made a trip to the store yesterday. At the register, there were small boxes of Gin-Gins (chewy ginger candy made by the ginger people). I recently ate a couple. My taste buds are certainly in full working order! 😉😂

DH ate cereal for breakfast and a quarter PB&J sandwich for lunch. My daughter is working from home and her current phone call should end soon. Then I will probably be sent on a lunch Grandma Food Dash run. 😉


----------



## Jane917

I have also been diagnosed with BPPV. I had a very violent attack in 2016 that landed me in ER. I have not had a serious attack since then. One thing that has seemed to help has been dividing my 10g of blood pressure meds in half, taking each half twice/day, instead of full dose once/day. I have not had to resort to the Empley Maneuver, though I keep the directions out all the time so my husband can access them if needed. For me, staying hydrated seems key.


----------



## telracs

Guess we're just a bunch of dizzy broads!

Once i started feeling better, i took a walk.
I live in a neighborhood with a large number of Muslims, and there are a number of stores catering to their fashions. I wanted a couple more house dresses, so i hit one of the stores and picked up 3. 

i wanted ones with short sleeves, but ended with sleeveless ones. they are fine for in the house as ls, but i might wear a t-shirt underneathh if i wear them "out". 
Then i got 2 slices of sicilian pizza (that's the thick crust square pizza) i should have just got one, i ended up only eating 1/2 of each because they were too salty. sat outside reading while eating and it was nice. since i didn't want soda, i had put a bottle of water in my bag. glad i did.

then i hit carvel and got a small (i've learned that that is PLENTY), dragon fruit lemonade sorbet. it was oddly sweet, more so than i remember it being. 

my boss called to ask if i could start doing something slightly different from the pure data entry, so i ended up working A LOT this evening. finally finishing everything that i can, so off to bed shortly.

hope to do a drug store run today, but that may get pushed till sunday.


----------



## mlewis78

The weather is still so good -- sunny, high of 80 in the afternoon, 70s in the evening and below 70 overnight (70 now at 1:30am). I am also enjoying having the windows open with just a fan and the AC off. One of my two box fans conked out, so I had to order one (coming tomorrow; couldn't buy local because the stores don't have them in August).

Sundown is now before 8:00. I still go to the pool rather late (between 7:45-8:15pm), because of crowds. I had my own lane during most of my evening swim today.


----------



## telracs

i went to Manhattan today and had lunch with a friend. went to Max Brenner's chocolate store, which has a restaurant attached. i had french toast waffles and a frozen hot chocolate. and i bought a box of chocolate. then we walked through the farmer's market, and i got a jar of buckwheat honey and vegan lentil wrap and vegan mini-apple pie.

tomorrow is bogo at BWW...


----------



## loonlover

Good morning.

Little Rock had a high of 104 yesterday. Not sure it was quite that warm at our house. Looking forward to a high of 77 tomorrow. Just hoping the storms that are bringing the cold front don't cause a lot of power outages. Highs in the 80s for a few days after the cold front goes through. Maybe it won't be too long before my walking doesn't have to be done at 7 AM.

Hair cuts today, then nothing scheduled until my next allergy shot the day after Labor Day. I don't know the last time we had 3 weeks with no appointments scheduled. Of course it is almost mind boggling that Labor Day isn't that far off.

Stay safe. Take care.


----------



## Annalog

Good morning from central Arizona.

The youngest granddaughter tested negative on a home test yesterday and went for a pharmacy drive through rapid test for confirmation. She should get the results today. However, the older granddaughter, while also feeling much better, still tests positive. My daughter, DH, and I are still symptom free. The odds are improving that we won't get Covid this time. 😀

Stay cool, stay safe, stay healthy, and enjoy your day.


----------



## spotsmom

Telracs, what a great idea on the housedresses! Never thought of that. They sound very fashionable and COOL (which is something we all want today).

Not much going on here. The music festival is in town, so I volunteered to monitor the "green room" for the concert on Thursday evening. Knit/read and watch the stuff! I'll also go to the free dress rehearsal to listen to a bit of Brahms.

Fall is coming! I have no idea what that means weather wise. Stay cool!


----------



## telracs

_wanders in with buffalo wild wings, leaves some mild buffalo wings, teriyaki wings, potato wedges and napkins_ (you need to bring your own plates)

we have max brenner chocolates for dessert. they call them pralines, but i think a lot of people think of praline as some kind of nut in caramel, but these are more like chocolate covered filled squares.

it was really nice out today, i took the bus (instead of the subway, wasn't in the mood to deal with stairs or the elevator at the stop by BWW), which was a little crowded at first, but emptied out as it went along. walked through target and got some stuff, then picked up my BWW order and took the subway home. didn't feel like coming back up to the apartment, so i sat on a bench around the corner and ate some of my wings and wedges and had some of the lemonade i picked up at target. now i'm going to sort the wings (i don't like that BWW puts 2 different flavors in one box) then take a break and read for a bit.

tomorrow i plan on watching some shakespeare, and if i can overcome my internal inertia, i will go for a walk at least to the corner and sit and read on one of the benches on the avenue. i was planning on going into Manhattan to meet my sister at a concert in Bryant Park on Thursday, but have decided that 2 train rides in one week is enough and i'm going to skip it.


----------



## The Hooded Claw

Didn’t realize it had been so long since I posted here. My life is still quietly routine. But I am preparing to retire next spring. My group at work has lost two people, one who was expected to retire, and one who was unexpectedly hired to be a supervisor in another group, so it is going to be kind of tough to Lose me as well. I Have begun steps to replace the two departures. My non-work life is very quiet. I am making some Preparations for a trip to Australia that I will make over the holidays. That’s pretty exciting! And a little scary, part of it! about half the time will be my first cruise since before Covid.


----------



## loonlover

Much needed rain falling and is forecast for much of the day. Pretty heavy at the moment. Current prediction is for around 3/4 inch with a high of 77.


----------



## spotsmom

Claw! Australia! I was wondering if you do your Roads Scholar trips anymore. A friend of mine just went on one to NYC. Good to see you around here.

It looks like rain. Low 90's. Please, please, let it rain!


----------



## Andra

Good morning! 78 and sunny in Central Texas with an 80% chance of rain starting around noon.
My MIL had shoulder surgery to reattach a tendon on Monday. DH and Ginger are staying down there with her this week to help out. We pulled the travel trailer down there last weekend so they would have a separate space. Now that he has set up his desk in the trailer and taken up most of the living area, DH admits that perhaps a separate room for an office might be beneficial. So we are looking at trailers again. I have been unhappy with this one since we got it. The silly thing has at least one major problem every single time that we use it. I am boycotting Jayco for a while.
I am working and trying to get a little deep cleaning done. It is hard to shampoo carpet when the pup tries to help.
Take care and stay safe.


----------



## Annalog

Good morning from central Arizona. It rained last night. 😁 It is currently 88°F and headed to 101°F. More rain predicted for a couple more days. 😁

Our oldest granddaughter has finally tested negative for Covid, just in time for the college year. 😃😃😃

Yesterday we took our cats in for their shots, annual checkup, and initial visit with their new vet. The cats are well. 😀 Sylvester is now showing early signs of arthritis in his hips but it hasn't yet seemed to affect his activities. We had lab work done for both cats (Dusty to check that his kidneys are still OK after a couple years on his arthritis meds, Sylvester because he hasn't had lab work done since his urinary track blockage was cleared). Hopefully the results will all be good.

Stay cool, stay safe, stay healthy, and enjoy your day.


----------



## mlewis78

I went to an outdoor concert last night at Lincoln Center. A friend got tickets. It was free, but the tickets made it easier to get in. It was a recently-organized orchestra called the Ukrainian Freedom Orchestra. They did a tour in Europe from July 28 and finish in Washington DC today. Earlier we had take-out dumplings and sesame wontons in the little park across the street from Lincoln Center.


----------



## Annalog

Good afternoon from central Arizona. It is currently 92°F, down from our high of 93°F. Rain expected this evening.

I tested positive for Covid this morning and am now isolating in the bedroom my youngest granddaughter vacated when she returned to NAU yesterday. My only symptoms are slightly worse allergy symptoms that I had attributed to the recent rains as I am allergic to mold and mildew. The test line was very faint and my daughter suspects that I am on day 4 or 5. I always mask in public so if I infected anyone else, it would be DH or my daughter. They are showing no symptoms either. I am feeling fine. I plan on spending the next couple days doing backups on old computers and some crafting.

Stay cool, stay safe, stay healthy, and enjoy your day.


----------



## loonlover

Anna, take care of yourself.


----------



## mlewis78

Anna, hope your symptoms get no worse. Mine were bad cold symptoms, but not the worst I'd ever had (in June). 

Today is my birthday (August 22). We expect some rain, maybe t-storms, but this is good compared with last August 22nd when we had tropical storm Henri. We've had a lot of nice, sunny days, so I'm good with whatever we get today.


----------



## The Hooded Claw

Good luck Anna! Sounds like you are avoiding a really bad experience and outcome.


----------



## loonlover

mlewis, Happy Birthday!


----------



## telracs

happy birthday ML!


----------



## spotsmom

Anna, sending healing thoughts your way! Yuck!

Happy Birthday, ML!!


----------



## mlewis78

Thank you for birthday wishes. Not doing anything special, but I won *Hadestown* lottery to buy tickets for tomorrow night at lower price. Going with a friend. I have not been to any shows since 2019. Will wear a mask but they are not required now.


----------



## telracs

Enjoy Hadestown. I've seen it twice, once when it was still downtown, and once on Broadway before the pandemic.

Please let me know what you think. I believe Lillias White has taken over for Andre DeShields and am curious how she does.

I'm planning on going to downtown Brooklyn tomorrow to hit the green market for baked goods, then walking to dallas bbq to pick up beef ribs/baked potato/cornbread/corn on the cob/chicken soup.

I've pre-ordered it all. That way I HAVE to go out! It should definitely last me a couple of days, and then Friday is another "street fair" near me. Hope this time there's actually food for sale or else I'll just get dinner at the grocery store again. Oh, and pick up another Greek bread at the Greek bakery.


----------



## Andra

IT IS RAINING!
Of course this is Texas, so it is also flooding. It took me an hour and a half to get home from office today.
It is supposed to rain all week.


----------



## Annalog

Good afternoon from central Arizona. It was sunny for at least the part of the day when I was awake. 😉

Happy birthday ML! Enjoy the show.

Thanks everyone for the healing thoughts. I am giving credit to my 4 shots (first 2 plus 2 boosters) and my overactive immune system for my mild symptoms as I know that this could be a lot worse than it currently is. This morning I went to Walgreens for a drive-thru PCR test so that it will be in the records, both for regional tracking and in case I have Long Covid issues. It is possible that I was on day 1, not day 5. This morning I felt as if I had a cold, instead of allergies (sore neck and shoulder muscles, all day sore throat, general fatigue, occasional tight chest). I took a MucinexDM Maximum Strength 12 Hour extended release bi-layer tablet at noon. I also drank a bottle of water with an electrolyte drink mix that my daughter had available (Liquid I.V. hydration multiplier) due to her Triathlon and long distance running training. Now, at 5 pm, I feel quite a bit better but still with no energy. I haven't done any backups or crafting but I did get a program updated on the laptop. (Start laptop while taking meds, clean up desktop icons, accidentally start Cricket Design Space, get notification that it needs update, download and start update, nap, wake up, see update went ok and old projects still exist, shut off laptop to nap some more. 😂😂😂 ) Tomorrow I will cancel my PT appointments for this week.

Stay cool, stay safe, stay healthy, and enjoy your day.


----------



## mlewis78

I am sorry that I missed Andre De Shields in Hadestown, but I haven't been to anything since 2019 and I did try to get standing room for it back in 2018 or 2019. He was my neighbor below me in the 1980s/90s. Now he lives in the high rise where I swim. T. Oliver Reid is now Hermes in Hadestown.


----------



## telracs

mlewis78 said:


> I am sorry that I missed Andre De Shields in Hadestown, but I haven't been to anything since 2019 and I did try to get standing room for it back in 2018 or 2019. He was my neighbor below me in the 1980s/90s. Now he lives in the high rise where I swim. T. Oliver Reid is now Hermes in Hadestown.



Oh, I'd hoped Lillias White had already taken over the role, I think she'll be phenomenal.

I haven't been back to a "Broadway" theater yet. Been back to City Center, uptown to the theater at Museo del Barrio and the theater at the Church of St. Jeanne.

I have tickets for shows in November, one at City Center and one at Classic Stages near Union Square. I'll also be getting tickets to a show at the theater at St. Jeanne for around the same time.

I have to coordinate with my alternate, and decide how much I want to pay for a ticket to see 1776 at American Airlines theater. I think that will be late September or October.

And I'm waiting for tickets to go on sale for the Duke Ellington/Strayhorn version of Nutcracker at City Center.

There's not really anything ON Broadway that i'm that anxious to see.


----------



## *DrDLN* (dr.s.dhillon)

Good afternoon from N. California bay area. I am visiting after a long time and see lot of changes on kb. Wish all the authors and visitors the very best.


----------



## mlewis78

Lillias White starts as Hermes on September 13th.


----------



## Annalog

A very good morning from central Arizona. It is currently 83°F and headed to a partly cloudy 102°F.

My symptoms never got worse than a cold with the addition of achy muscles, lethargy, and some diarrhea. No fever! I treated the symptoms with MucinexDM, Ricola cough drops, plenty of fluids, and lots of rest. I kept my doctor updated via text. I woke up yesterday feeling well and took a home test which was Negative. 😀 I got to come out of isolation but I still wear a mask in the common areas of the house. I spent the day cleaning the room I was in, doing laundry, and moving back to my bedroom. DH also took a home test that was Negative. We decided that it would be ok to not mask around just the two of us since he hadn't caught it from me when I was the most contagious. My daughter also has no symptoms. Two out of five in the household appear to have stayed Covid free due to vaccines, boosters, masks, and isolation. 😀 I do get tired a bit more easily than before but I expect to get my stamina back soon. Tomorrow morning I will take a second home test to verify that the last wasn't a false negative. I fall into the category of 5 days of masking around others in the house so 4 days to go. 😀 I will continue to mask in public as I have been doing all along, both to protect others and because of reports that the chances of long term damage go up each time an individual gets Covid.

I am once again back to downsizing, packing, and getting this house ready for sale but keeping it easy for the next few days.

Stay cool, stay safe, stay healthy, and enjoy your day.


----------



## Jane917

Checking in from SW Washington State. Still Covid-free. I canceled a trip to Palm Springs with girlfriends because it was too close to my Las Vegas trip for my son’s wedding mid October. I just could not risk the Covid exposure. Oldest son, 44, is getting married to his long time fiancé who lives in Japan. They have been separated by Covid for quite a while, but she is coming back for the wedding, then returning to Japan while he awaits his spousal visa. Both teach English ESL. Fingers crossed he will be able to join her early 2023. They will have another ceremony in Tokyo, which I surely hope to attend. The wedding will be small….we expect about 40 guests, with some coming from Japan.

Annalog, did I miss something? Didn’t you just leave your rural home to live with your daughter? And now you are all moving again?

Spent the day in the Columbia Gorge watching soccer games. 10 year grandson is on a select team. Four days of soccer tournament! My boys played soccer too, in Montana, so it was sore of deja vu. It is nice to know some things don’t change. It was a nice day for soccer, not too hot, and a bit cloudy. Believe me when I tell you we have watched soccer in horrid weather in Montana. I love Montana, just not the weather.

We have an Oregon coast trip scheduled for 4 nights mid September. Really looking forward to it. Although we have a condo with full cooking facilities, we have our favorite restaurants we like to visit.

Stay healthy, all! Jane


----------



## loonlover

Good morning.

It was slightly cooler during my walk this morning. But I am still looking forward to lower temps so I don't feel the need to be out so early.

Mowed the yard yesterday so will probably take it a little easier today. One thing wrong with wishing for lower temps is that means leaves will be falling before we know it. Not looking forward to raking them. 

We're in a spell with not much going on away from the house, but I still have trouble getting myself motivated to take care of all the chores. Most of the time, though, I don't really beat myself up about it. Maybe at my age it is all right to feel like I'm entitled to days where not much gets done.

Hope all are doing well. Stay safe. Take care.


----------



## Annalog

Good morning from central Arizona.

Jane, the plan from the beginning was that, after we sold our house, then our daughter would sell her house and buy a multi generation house with us essentially providing the down payment and our part of utilities, food, and mortgage payment. While we all can fit in this house, especially when the the youngest granddaughter is away at college, a few more rooms would be nice. My daughter needs a dedicated home office that doesn't need to double as a guest room. It would be great to have a third bathroom so that DH and I don't need to share one with our adult granddaughters. An extra garage space and rooms to replace the space of the backyard studio we built here would be great. We have looked at several houses as an extended family and found some within budget that would be great and some that would be fine. We just need to be ready to sell before all of those do. 😉

My daughter would like a house where, after her girls finish college and move out on their own, there is space to have them return for holiday gatherings, bringing any new additional family members with them. She knows that at least one daughter plans to move away from central Arizona. While our daughter was growing up, DH's parents had room for their out of daughter and family to stay and my mom had room for two, and sometimes all three, out-of-town children and their families stay. (With my family, usually the three out-of-town siblings would alternate Thanksgiving and Christmas randomly but sometimes all three could arrange to be there for the same holiday. I think the record number at one holiday meal was 25, not all sleeping in the same house of course. 😀) My daughter wants to carry on that tradition, but on a smaller scale as she has two children instead of five. One of my family traditions, the giving of Christmas ornaments after Thanksgiving dinner, has moved to a Zoom meeting allowing all to participate independent of location. It just requires mailing the ornaments in advance for opening on Zoom. 😁

I will be taking my second at home Civic test in a couple hours but I am certain it will be negative as I feel great!

Update: My second test was Negative! After lunch, DH and I spent about 4 hours rearranging boxes, totes, bookcases, and cabinets in the storage units. Now one is primarily boxes and totes packed as closely as possible and as high as is safe, with the lightest ones at the top. Another storage unit now has bookcases and cabinets along one wall. After filling those with small boxes and odd stuff, we put another row in front of them. These are also getting filled. In front of those is my cutting table on heavy duty casters. On top of that is stuff that I may want to access quickly. Another session like that tomorrow and we can start moving more furniture out of the house. 😁

Stay cool, stay safe, stay healthy, and enjoy your day.


----------



## Jane917

Annalog, thanks for refreshing me on all the home switching. Seven years ago Russ and I moved from central WA to SW WA to be nearer to kids and grandkids. They all lived in Portland, except for 2 than are in CA. Now there is one family left in Portland, one moved to Hood River (about 90 minutes away on the Columbia River), and one moved to Boise. We are still very happy where we live, though it is a bit more effort to arrange family gatherings. At some point I can see us moving closer to the Hood River area, but that is just a distant thought. I am looking forward to hearing more about your adventures as you prepare for a 3 generation household. 

We have a mole problem in our backyard. We did not treat for crane flies this year, and now the mole, or moles, are feeding on the grub. The yard is being treated today, and we have ordered a trap from Amazon. The question is where to put the trap. How in the heck do we know where they might dig tonight? 

We spent the weekend at a 3 day soccer soccer tournament that included WA and OR teams. Older grandson is 10, and his team did quite well, but did not go to finals. That left us time yesterday for a leisurely lunch outside at our local pub/fish market. The weather was beautiful for soccer. I remember the days of soccer tournaments in Montana where you played in snow, hail, rain, wind. 

Today our dog, Jovi, is having an "interview" at Camp Bow Wow, a new boarding kennel that has opened in our town. It is a franchise, but I had never heard of them. She goes in for a 3 hour assessment to see if "she plays well in the sandbox." We can watch (from home) on a cam. Gradually she is introduced to dogs similar size of both sexes, then larger dogs to make sure she can get along. She has been boarded other places before and I am pretty sure she will pass the test. This kennel is about $20 more per night than anywhere else, so I expect to see a higher qualify of care. At least she will not be in a cage and let out a few times/day. We don't leave her often, but sometimes just need to.


----------



## telracs

okay, where'd everybody go?

jane, your post reminds me of the movie caddyshack, with them trying to catch a mole, i think it is.

our weather seems nice today, we had 2 days of rain over the weekend and then grey and gloomy yesterday. the holiday weekend messed up my brain, i can't figure out what day it is.....


----------



## Andra

It is Thursday - I think.

Not much going on here. After what felt like a month of rain, we are seeing dryer weather again. Alexa claimed it was 69 degrees when Ginger and I walked this morning, but I think she was not accurate. It felt warmer than that to me.
We spent last weekend at MILs packing up our 2017 Jayco travel trailer. We are trading it in for something a little smaller with a better layout (and a different brand since this one has annoyed the heck out of me since we got it).
DH is getting the new Covid booster tomorrow. I am trying to find a way to fit one in my schedule before going to Ft Worth - but that is only a week away so I don't know if it's worth it. Don't you need like two weeks for it to actually build up any immunity?
I registered for the Trans-Siberian Orchestra ticket presale this year. They are doing it through Ticketmaster again and I will probably not get a code - I didn't the last several times. But they will be in San Antonio on December 30 (weird - it is usually right before Christmas). And if all goes well my niece and I will pick our tradition back up.
Take care. Stay safe.


----------



## loonlover

Good morning.

We had a slight amount of rain Tuesday. Most of the heavier stuff has been going around us; I'm not complaining. It means I can go longer without having to mow. Our temps have been slightly cooler - enough so that I don't feel like I have to get out and walk at daybreak. I do break it up into going 2-3 times during the day, but that is easier on me.

I have to have a root canal on the tooth most recently crowned. The dentist says they can go through the crown and then repair it and that the procedure is a whole lot easier than it used to be. He also says it doesn't take as long as it used to either. I sure hope he is right about all that. The first available appointment wasn't until October 26th. I still have insurance coverage left for about half of it so it won't be quite as painful financially as it could have been.

I've got to check into covid boosters and flu shots shortly. Just haven't sat down and done it.

Our son's work schedule may change, but it won't make it much easier for any of us. The last two they thought they'd hired for his crew failed the background check so they are back at square one. Considering combining the two crews and have them work 5 nights a week or 4 non-consecutive nights in a week. Neither is a schedule that makes it easy to find workers.

Have a good day, all.


----------



## Jane917

We got our 3rd Covid booster yesterday. Expected to get the flu shot also, but found out that Kaiser is not paying for them yet. Then today I got an email from Kaiser telling me to get my flu shot after 9/24. So I will make another appt at Walgreen's for a later date for the flu shot. Should be pretty much protected before we leave for Las Vegas mid October for son's wedding. 

Still trying to catch the elusive mole(s). Our backyard grassy area has become a mess and will likely need to have new sod laid. Has to be smoothed out first. Telracs, I don't think the Caddyshack animal was a mole, but maybe so. Gopher? Prairie Dog? It would be fun to watch the movie again.

We are headed to the Oregon coast this Sunday-Thursday. 

I highly recommend Extraordinary Attorney Woo on Netflix. 16 episodes, each about an hour long. Produced in Korea, but English subtitles.


----------



## Andra

loonlover said:


> I have to have a root canal on the tooth most recently crowned. The dentist says they can go through the crown and then repair it and that the procedure is a whole lot easier than it used to be. He also says it doesn't take as long as it used to either. I sure hope he is right about all that. The first available appointment wasn't until October 26th. I still have insurance coverage left for about half of it so it won't be quite as painful financially as it could have been.


They can definitely do a root canal through a crown. But in 10 years or you may have to replace the crown. I also don't let dentists do root canals any more. I go the endodontist next door. She has very small hands and is more experienced. Full disclosure - dentists consider my mouth small (only folks who do) and my teeth tend to have weird roots.


----------



## Jane917

Andra, my mouth is also quite small. Even taking X-rays is an issue. They can get my whole mouth on 2 films. I am missing 8 teeth, happily because they would not have fit. I was minus some permanent buds, so kept a few baby teeth for a long time, the last being gone only a few years. My mother died at 93 with some baby teeth. Fortunately, the teeth I do have remain healthy.


----------



## loonlover

Andra said:


> They can definitely do a root canal through a crown. But in 10 years or you may have to replace the crown. I also don't let dentists do root canals any more. I go the endodontist next door. She has very small hands and is more experienced. Full disclosure - dentists consider my mouth small (only folks who do) and my teeth tend to have weird roots.


Our dentist automatically sends his patients to an endodontist. Which one gets the referral depends on the patient's insurance. I'll be going to the endodontist that did a root canal on II long before I retired and he still had dental insurance. Per our dentist he has kept up with the newest techniques. I'll still be really glad once it is over. (At my age, not sure needing it replaced in 10 years will be an issue. )


----------



## Andra

Happy Friday!
I was able to purchase TSO tickets through the pre-sale. I was hoping for front row, but I got in too late for that. We are in the second set of seats behind the 2 front sections, so it should still be pretty good. Now we need to figure out the rest of the plans.
Have a wonderful day.


----------



## telracs

Andra said:


> Happy Friday!
> I was able to purchase TSO tickets through the pre-sale. I was hoping for front row, but I got in too late for that. We are in the second set of seats behind the 2 front sections, so it should still be pretty good. Now we need to figure out the rest of the plans.
> Have a wonderful day.


Glad you got tickets, Andra, I doubt we're going this year. i'm still working my way up to regular theaters, so a coliseum still feels iffy. especially with mask mandates being lifted. and the person who would be doing the driving was still unsure about even eating in a restaurant last time we spoke,

and he wouldn't go to your performance, as he has this strict rule that TSO should be seen BEFORE Christmas!

i plan on sleeping/reading most of tomorrow, because i have to meet my sister fairly early on Sunday, as she is reading names at the memorial.

So, here's hoping the predicted rain stays away until late in the day. but that will be annoying, as i want to go down to the waterfront around sunset to see the memorial lights.


----------



## Annalog

A very early good morning from central Arizona (or a very late good evening as I haven't gone to sleep yet 😉). We had a rainstorm with high winds, but fortunately I didn't hear the hail mentioned in the forecast!

We have been busy moving stuff into the space we made in the storage units. Our daughter sent an email to her realtor saying that we would be ready for his next visit this Friday. DH and I have the backyard studio ready and should have our bedroom ready by Wednesday. My right shoulder and arm are very nearly back to normal as I am back to carrying fairly heavy boxes. 😀

I got to do some sewing/crafting on Saturday. My daughter and I attended a class on making a rope basket using the zigzag stitch on our sewing machine.Everyone in the class was successful making their beautiful basket from 12 yards of solid braided cotton rope and fabric scraps using their own sewing machine. It was a fun break from getting the house ready to sell.

I hope your day is wonderful. I plan on falling asleep shortly after telling my Fire to read a book to me that I have read before. 😉😀😁


----------



## loonlover

Good morning.

Cooler morning temps this week with lows in the mid-50s. Highs will be back in the 90s by Wednesday, though.

Our son's work schedule for the next couple of weeks at least are 10 hour shifts on Sunday, Monday, Wednesday, and Friday. That really makes it difficult to get anything else done or, really get rested up between shifts. Hopefully 2 weeks is all it lasts. He said there are 2 new hires that passed background checks so will start orientation this week. The days won't really make much difference to Intinst or I, but the poor dog was a little confused last night after having his master home for 4 nights.

Appointments a couple of days this week, but not a whole lot going on around here. I am trying to convince myself today should be mowing day before the higher temps later in the week.

Have a good day. Take care. Stay safe.


----------



## telracs

afternoon. happy (?) monday....

I had a rainy weekend.

I rested most of Saturday, then had to meet my sister at 9 AM yesterday because she was a reader at the 9/11 memorial. After she was done with her names, we walked around the memorial a bit, as the rain had let up some and most people had already left. Then we went into the Occulus, the big shopping center next to WTC and she got something done at the apple store and I went to the candy store. (I have bubbly bear gummies, passionfruit gummies, pineapple gummies and lemon/earl grey/white chocolate bars). Hit the local pizzeria for a chicken roll, had dinner then read in bed for a bit.

i was feeling kind of antsy, but it was raining, so i couldn't go out in the evening. so i checked netflix instead and watched a "new" food show, The Final Table. kind of interesting, but i realized i prefer shows where one set of judges judge the whole show and it's judged blind. i also watched the latest episode of Alex Vs. America. I'm enjoying that series. Also watched a couple of episodes of Sprung. I wasn't sure i would like it, but it kind of grew on me.

oh, and LL, i can definitely relate to your son's dilemma schedulewise. every time i think i can get into some kind of set schedule and get some exercise in, things just change up again.


----------



## The Hooded Claw

I’ll bet some of us watched the awards show tonight

My sympathies for the dental issues folks. We always seemed to have a lot of those around here….which reminds me, I need to go to the dentist so I don’t get more serious issues. My big news is that I’m dialing up for travel, almost like the old days. I’m driving to Colorado for a photo workshop late in September! And on Thanksgiving day, I will get on a plane to fly to Australia. That trip is comtimued from before COVID! A long, long, time. Fortunately, the new booster vaccine will be available in time for me to benefit during the trip…


----------



## telracs

vegan buffet time....
miso soup, spring rolls, grilled eggplant in miso sauce, agedashi tofu, steamed veggie dumplings (those were free!), malaysian curry, crispy soy protein nuggets.

also have an assortment of 2 bite cheesecakes for dessert....


----------



## loonlover

We're looking at a very warm week ahead. Not quite in the triple digits, but 98-99 are a bit excessive this late in September. I'm still planning on getting my walk in early in the day. I found out recently that I know longer have to worry about the dogs that hung around a house between our house and the park are no longer there. So I am alternating my route to head that direction some. It includes some inclines and then a nice level walking track in the park.

We got our bivalent Covid booster and our flu shots on Friday. The only reaction either of us has experienced is slight tenderness in each arm. Not really enough to even be noticeable when laying on one's side in bed. 

Our son is in the second week of his odd schedule of working Sunday, Monday, Wednesday, and Friday nights. Hopefully they don't also call him in again on Thursday night like happened last week. He does have 2 new employees on his crew. Hopefully these work out better than the previous two.

Not much going on here. There are several things I could be doing, but don't always succeed in making as much progress as I should.

Take care, Stay safe.


----------



## Annalog

Good morning from central Arizona.
Our last few days have been hectic. DH had been tired with minor back pain that he attributed to moving heavy boxes. He hadn't been eating much and on Wednesday my daughter and I told him we were making an appointment with his doctor. Thursday morning my daughter decided that urgent care would be better. We had some trouble getting him moving and changed our decision to head straight to the ER. There is a relatively new (2020) Banner hospital only 8 miles from the house so our daughter drove there instead of the closer non-Banner hospital. I am glad that she made that decision.

We arrived at the ER, our daughter parked and went in for a wheelchair. We masked, checked in and were in the waiting room maybe 5 minutes before they called us back. They were great in the ER, took symptoms, readings, samples, X-ray, one CT scan (chest and stomach), and started him on a broad spectrum antibiotic. They let us know that they would be checking him into the hospital as soon as a bed was ready. That transfer went well. This hospital has good food, both for the patients and in the small cafeteria. Visiting hours are 8 am to 8 pm. We left that day knowing that he was in good hands. At that time it was not definite what was wrong.

Friday: My daughter and I arrive at 8 the next morning to find that he had been moved to ICU, probably about the time we left home. He had shown some of the signs of going into septic shock which they started treating in the regular room and was mostly under control by the time he got to ICU. The doctor ordered another CT scan, this time lower (stomach, bowels etc.) Diagnosis: DH had a massive kidney infection and 9 mm kidney stone. How in the world with no fever and minor pain? They put in a central line, and then preped him to have a nephrostomy tube put in his right kidney so that it could drain. His left kidney had been doing all of the work! They also did an ultrasound of the veins and arteries around his liver and kidneys. Our daughter asked him what he wanted to eat for breakfast and he said French toast.

Saturday: We come in Saturday morning to see DH happily trying to eat the three breakfasts he was brought: the French toast our daughter ordered, the pancakes with cooked apples and scrambled eggs on the side that the nurse ordered, and the oatmeal that DH asked for. He ate one pancake, one French toast, half the scrambled eggs, and the carton of 1% milk. He said all tasted yummy. I won't describe what was draining into the bag at the end of the nephrostomy tube other than to say I was glad that that gross stuff finally had a way out! Later in the day the pain from the kidney stone got worse and DH got some really good pain meds that made him sleep.

Sunday: This day went really well with most of the speciality doctors thinking that he might go home Monday afternoon or Tuesday. The infection specialist wasn't ready to sign off. PT and OT assessments were scheduled for Monday morning.

Monday morning: DH will be in the hospital at least a couple more days. There is a clot at the end of the nephrostomy tube where it goes into the bag. A flush and inspection has been ordered. Also, both the infection doctor and kidney doctor want to see more improvement before he heads home.

For the kidney stone, the urologist wants DH to have at least 14 days of antibiotic treatment before he takes it out. At 9 mm, it won't go far on its own.

Both my daughter and I have decided to treat DH as if he is a cat that covers up and hides his symptoms. Two days without eating dinner earns him a doctor's appointment. If he starts chasing strings or lights, that earns him a trip to the vet or ER. 😉🤣

Everyone's spirits and attitude is good. This has been a learning experience. DH has learned that he doesn't want to do this again and will listen and answer when we ask about symptoms.

Hope your day is wonderful. Stay safe, stay well, and have fun.


----------



## Jane917

An aloof, sorry to hear about DH’s medical issues, but how wonderful you got such speedy treatment. My DH finally has an appt with his PCP next week. He has several unresolved issues, and now his knee pain is so bad he is back to using a cane. I know he will eventually need a new knee, probably two, but he won’t admit it. We are due in Las. Eggs in a couple of weeks for my son’s wedding, and I have no idea how he will get from place to place. He won’t even discuss it with his sons, two of whom are MDs. I am glad that we will all be in the same place and they might be able to observe how immobile he is.

We got our 3rd booster. The flu shot was not yet available. He will get his when he sees his PCP this week, and I have an appt at Walgreens next week. Neither of us has had any reaction to to the Covid vax, but he always gets a sore arm from the flu shot.

The weather in the PNW went from hot 90s to moderate 70s. Could not be nicer. I think we are having the best weather in the country right now

Have a wonderful week!

Jane


----------



## Annalog

Jane, I am sorry to hear about your DH's medical issues! It isn't easy to get appropriate treatment when someone doesn't admit that there a problem! Watching them go through unnecessary pain by delaying treatment is frustrating, to say the least of the problems. Hoping for the best with your DH.


----------



## loonlover

Anna and Jane, thinking about you and your DH's. Glad to hear speedy treatment for yours, Anna, and Jane, hope yours lets the doctor and your sons know what is going on. Intinst will tell you the knee replacement wasn't easy, but very worth it.


----------



## Annalog

Good morning from central Arizona. It is currently cloudy, 76°F and headed to a high of 88°F with possible showers around noon. Yesterday was cloudy with showers and a high of 98°F. Fall weather is trying to arrive but we will be back to triple digit highs by the weekend and into the next week.

DH will be in the hospital at least until Friday or longer. His recovery took some common detours for someone with a large kidney stone. Blood clots started blocking drainage of the nephrostomy tube so the tube has needed flushing. DH also started passing blood clots in his urine so, after a scan of his bladder, they decided to put in a catheter for CBI (continuous bladder irrigation). Test markers for infection are continuing to improve. However he is not eating enough due to lack of appetite and nausea. It is that trade-off between pain management and its classic side effects. We learned that a typical hospital stay with a stone this large accompanied by infection is usually at least a week. My daughter is taking the morning visitor shift so that I can keep my PT appointment this morning.

Hope your day is wonderful. Be excellent to each other and to yourself.


----------



## The Hooded Claw

Anna I’m glad DH got to the hospital in time! Great decision by daughter! Wishing for a good recovery!


----------



## mlewis78

Good afternoon on a very cool day. We had rain Thursday, but it cleared up. It was quite windy on 10th Avenue when I walked to the pool in the evening. I took a bus home. It was in the low 50s this morning. 62 now at 4:30 in the afternoon.

I got a Moderna bivalent booster Monday. I usually just get the soreness in the injection arm (left), but this time I got a pain in my upper right back (shoulder blade?) when I inhaled while playing flute. That was only two hours after I got the shot. I stayed home, Tuesday evening I went to the pool. It was scary to have that pain while swimming. I did half of what I usually do, but it started feeling better after I got home and all the pain was gone on Wednesday. Did a normal swim Wednesday and Thursday. I also had soreness in the left arm, but it was mild compared with the other pain. I used a cold pack and later a heating pad on both areas.

My insurance (Humana) called me this week about the gel shots I'll be getting in my knees. Last time I had Synvisc and the co-pay was $180. This time it will be Orthovisc and I have to pay $613. Not happy but I want to do what will make me feel better. I got cortisone shots two weeks ago while seeing the knee doctor, and I've been doing much better. 

I went to the first NY Flute Club concert of the season on Sunday. They had it at a church on West 66th Street, so it was in walking distance. The flutist was Paolo Taballione, who plays in the Bavarian Opera Orchestra. I had not heard of him, but he was wonderful. I recommend looking him up on YouTube. My friend Carol went with me and we went for pizza afterwards.


----------



## Annalog

Good morning from central Arizona. It is currently 78°F a little over an hour before sunrise The temperature is predicted to drop a degree before sunrise and then climb to 99°F with a partly cloudy day.

DH was discharged from the hospital Monday afternoon. He still has the nephrostomy tube but not the catheter. I was given instructions and supplies for flushing the nephrostomy tube when it gets plugged. So far I have only needed to do that once. I was able to make follow-up appointments with his primary care, urology, and kidney doctors before their offices closed on Monday. Primary care is this Thursday, urology is Monday, but the kidney doctor didn't have an opening until into November. I took that first opening and there has also been an urgent care request to the medical assistant to find an earlier option (PA, other doctor, etc.). The most important appointments were made first. We need the primary care doctor for the referrals to make the insurance company happy and the urologist appointment for getting the kidney stone removed (and possibly the nephrostomy tube removed). I think the kidney doctor appointment is to verify that DH's kidneys are still improving and to discuss reducing the possibility of future kidney stones. I am fairly sure that the nephrostomy tube can be removed by the urologist.

Monday night was exhausting for both of us as DH needed to get up to urinate every 30 to 45 minutes. That improved to over a couple hours by the end of Tuesday. DH is eating ok, taking his two different antibiotic prescriptions, and doing what he needs to do to recover. Today we should get the delivery of an over the shoulder bag to carry/hide the nephrostomy tube and bag. That will allow DH to visit his cats in the backyard studio. Dusty has been missing DH and needs some serious cuddle time. However, we certainly don't want Dusty Devil, also known as The Evil One and NO!, to attempt to play with or make holes in the bag and tubing.  It will also make travel to doctors offices easier.

DH was challenged to doing a 5K race in November that two of my sisters and I are doing. One of those sisters has recently passed kidney stones. (She and I did a 5K trail race this past weekend.) DH agreed and called his lap around the adult acute care floor with PT the start of training.  

I hope everyone is staying safe and well.


----------



## Mainewriter

Good morning everyone! It's been a long time since I have said good morning to all you nice kboards folks!

It's sort of gray and cloudy in southern Maine this morning--45 degrees. No effects from Ian this far north. I have a Zoom conference today so I will be sitting here at my desk and not enjoying the outdoors, so the weather doesn't really matter today.

I hope everyone has a terrific Saturday, which is also the first day of October. Happy Fall!

LHN


----------



## Jane917

Good to see you here, Leslie! It is mid 50s in the PNW, but will be in 80s this afternoon. We are enjoying this Fall weather after a bout of very hot weather. 

It is countdown time untill the wedding of my son on Oct 13 in Las Vegas. We will be gone the 11th-15th. Bride is from Japan and he will be joining her in Tokyo as soon as they get visa worked out. It will be a small wedding of less than 40 guests. Outdoor wedding at the Flamingo with dinner/reception at the Golden Nugget. Hooping for no snafus at the last minute. 

Hope everyone is fine and out of the way of Ian. 

Jane


----------



## Mainewriter

A beautiful fall day here today! I am still wearing sandals without socks although when we went out to lunch today, everyone was bundled up in down vests and sweaters. Don't rush the season, people! We have a long winter ahead. Enjoy these last warm days of summer/early fall is my motto--although I think I have moved in from my outdoor shower. It has been chilly in the morning.

If I don't have a minute to stop in and say hello tomorrow morning....have a great week everyone!


----------



## telracs

where did September go?

i can't believe it's already October.

there was a supposed food fair on Friday, but there was nothing there when i went out. 

i should have stopped off at the Italian restaurant and ordered soup and pasta but idiotically i didn't, just went to the grocery store.
got buffalo wings which were quite yummy. but i wasn't wearing a jacket so Friday night i was not feeling great. 
i had a package sent to rite aid instead of home, so had to go out Saturday to pick it up. and i wanted soup. i tried to go out when it wasn't raining, with a jacket this time. as soon as I went out it started raining. i did get soup and veggie chow fun. 
and another fricking cold.... feeling awful today, slept most of the day. am planning on staying home for a few days.


----------



## loonlover

Good morning.

Good to hear from you, Leslie.

We're finally getting some cool nights, but highs are still in the 80s. Some yard work needs to be done, but I just can't get myself out there yet. We're so dry I'm expecting another burn ban to go into effect shortly.

The endodontist had a cancellation so I will be seeing him tomorrow afternoon. Not looking forward to the appointment but am glad to not have to wait until the end of the month for the root canal.

The cat hasn't been eating right. I was able to get her in to see the vet this afternoon. 

Another one of those weeks for multiple appointments as II has his 6 month check-up with his PCP Wednesday afternoon, 45 minutes after I am scheduled to get my shoulders injected again. Also Tuesday is allergy shot day. 

At least the appointments get us out of the house. With none last week I didn't get out for about 4 days.

Have a good day. Stay safe. Take care.


----------



## Mainewriter

Good morning everyone--chilly overnight. The furnace went on for the first time since April but now it's up to 51 degrees and sunny. The Portland Community Free Clinic is having their annual golf tournament today--major fundraiser. I think they'll have a nice day on the course.

LHN


----------



## Jane917

It a cool 57 degrees this morning, but will be up to 80s by afternoon in the PNW. Our furnace has been turning on at night for a couple of weeks, but switches to A/C in the afternoon. A week from today we leave for Las Vegas for wedding of oldest son. Lots to do before then. At least the temps have cooled down in Las Vegas.


----------



## mlewis78

We've had at least four days of rain and NY1 says we will have more tomorrow.

It has been cold, but we had no heat until after I told the super Monday morning that it was off. It came on in the afternoon. It was on this morning but when I got home from an appointment at 5:00, it was off again. I texted the super, but it never came back on. It goes off at 10pm unless it's 32 outside. I am on the sofa this evening with an electric throw blanket and pullover hoodie on.

I tend to forget one thing when I go out. Sometimes it's a mask or my cane. Today I went to an appointment without my doctor's paper order and I remembered when I was on the elevator in the medical building. I told the check-in person and told him I'd go home and would be back with it. It took me over a half hour. This was for a DEXA bone density measurement. Last week I went to the same place for a mammogram and had the necessary paper.

Leslie, 51 is chilly! Jane, enjoy your trip and the wedding. 

Telracs, hope you feel better. I agree that September went too quickly.


----------



## loonlover

Good morning.

50 degrees at the moment, heading to a high of 84. We have a slight chance of rain near the end of next week but sunny days are predicted for the next week. 

The endodontist said the tooth was split too much to save. I have an appointment to get it pulled on Monday. Wish now I had done that back in June.

An electric right of way runs behind the houses across the street. They have been clearing it this week. Mowing and tree cutting are involved. It has been really noisy part of the time. They started well before 8 AM this morning. Hoping they will have moved past us after today.

telracs, hope you are feeling better.

Jane, hope the trip to Vegas and the wedding go well.

Take care. Stay safe.


----------



## Mainewriter

Good morning everyone. Cloudy and 55 degrees this morning. Other than that, not much going on.

Enjoy the day, everyone.


----------



## telracs

ML, i wish i could send you some of my heat. they turned on the heat last week and now my living room is way warm.

i'm still fighting this cold, not helped by the fact that the heat makes the apartment very dry. but i have LOTS of water, hint water was relatively cheap on amazon a while ago, so i stocked up.

going to spend one more day in bed reading, then hopefully thursday will be nice and i can get my italian chicken/rice soup. i like the people there more than the chinese place, so i'd rather give them my money.

if the weekend is nice, i'm hoping to take the bus up to the hibachi place and get wasabi crusted filet mignon. or if i'm really ambitious and feeling better, i'll walk there and take the bus home.

i actually typed this overnight, but apparently, didn't hit post.

silly rabbit.


----------



## mlewis78

The forecast is for it to get up to the 70s by 2pm on Thursday. This morning at about 9, it was 51 outside and 65 inside. I sent a text to the super. I think he did something because while I slept some more there was heat, but it was off by noon, even though it was below 55 outside. 

Everywhere they at went this afternoon it was warm on the inside with my parka on, but it was cold in my apartment. At the knee doctor's there must have been a lot of heat, because in the small patient room they had a window wide open. The window extended below the floor. I got the first gel shots for my knees and I got back the next two Wednesdays for more. I went to CVS for my flu shot after that. It was warm in there and I had to take off my jacket.

When it gets too dry in my apartment (it's damp the past few days), I use a vaporizor.


----------



## mlewis78

We got sunshine today!!!! I opened the windows to get some warmer air, although the high was 73 for just a little while. It was so good to swim tonight.


----------



## loonlover

Greetings.

No change in our weather - still cool lows with highs in the mid 80s.

Bad news from yesterday. Our cat went into kidney failure and had to be put to sleep. Always a tough decision. We received lots of laughter and entertainment in the 20+ months she was ours. She will be one of those pets that will be talked about for a long time due to the joy she brought into our lives.

Hope your weekend is a good one. Take care.


----------



## mlewis78

Loonlover, I am sorry about your loss.

It got warm again this afternoon, up to 73. I walked over to Riverside Park South up to 79th Street. Walked home via Broadway.


----------



## telracs

Been meaning to write for a few days, but keep getting distracted.

LL sorry about your cat.

ML glad you were able to enjoy the weather. 

By the time i went out today, the sun was behind the buildings, so it was cooler than i expected, but i did get the blanket i wanted to pick up, and some chocolate, although not the chocolate covered oreos i wanted. then i got a slice of pizza and sat outside and ate it. was really annoying when people weren't paying attention and almost walked into me!

tomorrow i plan on getting up a bit earlier and taking my time walking up (or down) to the hibachi place and getting wasabi crusted filet mignon, hibachi noodles and hopefully lotus chips. brooklyn is kind of weird the street number go up as you're waking south. unlike manhattan, where numbers go up as you go north.


----------



## telracs

evening...

i ordered my dinner on line so that i would have a time to aim for. i walked to the restaurant, stopping off at the greek bakery to get bread. 

i thought i was ordering the lotus chips i'd had before, but it turned to just be fresh/hot potato chips. also got the wasabi crusted filet, and hibachi noodles. entree comes with soup, salad and white rice. holding the soup aside, will have it later with the rice added to it.

i took the bus home. i made sure i walked up one stop, so that i got on before the crowded stop and got a seat. i also get off the bus at a stop that is a block farther from my apartment, but i get to my apartment faster since the bus often gets stopped at 2 traffic lights.


----------



## mlewis78

While swimming on Sunday, I was feeling fatigue, so I decided Monday would be a day off. I took a walk in Central Park. I was going to catch a bus at 66th Street, but the driver passed without stopping for me. I walked and stopped in Justino's for a slice of pizza.


----------



## telracs

mlewis78 said:


> While swimming on Sunday, I was feeling fatigue, so I decided Monday would be a day off. I took a walk in Central Park. I was going to catch a bus at 66th Street, but the driver passed without stopping for me. I walked and stopped in Justino's for a slice of pizza.


Yeah, i stepped out into the street so that i was sure the bus driver would see me yesterday, as the stop i was at was an odd one and there was a postal truck parked in a way that made me think a bus might not see me.

Today was a stay at home day, my tummy is not happy with all the stuff i ate yesterday. we're very quiet at work with all the Jewish and other holidays, so i may clock out early. Tuesday i want to get up mid afternoon and go back to the discount store and get what i wanted to get on Saturday when i bought the wrong thing. 
trying to decide who i want to give my lunch/dinner money. since i had steak sunday and monday, i'm thinking of getting a chicken roll from the pizzeria. 

i miss justino's. the pizzeria i go to here just has regular or square slices. nothing like justino's assortment. i think the place where i get my wedding soup does have more variety, but i never think of them for pizza, i'm usually getting pasta from them or a chicken dish.


----------



## loonlover

Good morning.

Not sure but what I should have gone back to bed this morning after picking our son up from work. Oh well, some breakfast and I'll probably be more awake. Our son's schedule is back to his normal - Sat - Tuesday, 7 PM to 6 AM. I think we may be even more appreciative of three nights off than he is.

Tooth pulled on Monday - not a bad experience, but that doesn't mean I want to do it again anytime soon. I'm cautiously about eating stuff that is easily kept away from that side of my mouth. I'll go back next Monday for suture removal.

Our son checked on a car last week, but it wasn't available for a test drive. Not sure if he'll follow up on it this week, or if he'll look for something else. It will be easier on all of us once he finds something worth the amount he is going to have to pay (not even sure that is possible right now). We've got a trip planned in November so all of us were hoping he'd have something by then.

Hope your day goes well. Stay safe. Take care.


----------



## Andra

Good morning.

LL - I am sorry to hear about your kitty. Hugs from me and Ginger.

I enjoy hearing about telracs and mlewis and their adventures walking around New York. I've never been there. I have always lived in Texas and most of the times the distances between points A and B are too far to walk. So it's really interesting to hear how much variety you have available to you within walking distance.

Not much news from our house. DH had a stomach bug a few weeks ago that laid him up for over a week. It was ugly. I'm glad I didn't get it. 
Texas Parks and Wildlife is getting a new Executive Director in November. We had a Special Commission Meeting last week to announce the new person. News Release: Oct. 5, 2022: David Yoskowitz Named TPWD Executive Director - TPWD
My new car ended up in the shop Monday with a dead battery. I am blaming an update that I did on Saturday. I think it messed something up.
We are going to the big RV show at the Dell Diamond on Saturday. We want to be sure that we picked the right trailer before we sign all the papers 
My new little cousin will be six months old next week. He just got a tooth!

Take care and stay safe.


----------



## spotsmom

LL, I'm so sorry about your kitty. Thank you for giving her 20 glorious months of her life.

I am actually going out of town next week for the first time in a year and a half. Going to the Oregon Coast where I haven't been in 4 years. I love the beach and am meeting a friend from Orcas Island (NW of Seattle) and her golden retriever. Lots of good times watching baseball (go Mariners and Dodgers!), reading, knitting, and beach walking. 

Welcome, Maine! I've been to Maine a grand total of once and I thought it was beautiful. We went to that big Fair and that's where I learned what a handcart is (if I'm going to hell I thought it would be good to know how I'm getting there).

Hope you all stay healthy, safe and warm!


----------



## mlewis78

I had my 2nd Orthovisc gel shots in my knees Wednesday afternoon. The doctor did not say I shouldn't go exercise and last year when I had the Synvisc ones, he said it was OK. I walked over a mile to the health club from the doctor's office and my knees were sore from the shots and gave me a headache as well. I did my swim, a little shorter than usual and felt as if I should have gone straight home from the doctor's. I got a slice of pizza at a different place, Claudio's on 10th near 43rd (and close to the pool). It was disappointing. Smaller slice and not too good.

I stayed on the sofa all evening and went to bed earlier than usual (for me). Stayed in all day Thursday. Today (Friday) I only went out in the evening to do some food shopping. I went for a slice of pizza at Justino's first, because I was so hungry. Feeling comparably better today, but I hope it will be better tomorrow and that I can return to swimming.

Spotsmom, hope you enjoy your trip on the Oregon coast.


----------



## telracs

Maine is actually a return, not a newbie.... but she seems to have vanished again!

ML's posts and other people's comments have me walking down food memory lane.
(I worked 18 years around the corner from where ML lives). 

So, here goes. 
There 2 good "pizza" places. The one off the avenue is okay for pizza, but my co-workers and i used to love their baked ziti.
For pizza itself, i preferred Justiano's, which ML has mentioned.

At the time i departed the area for the last time, back in 2019, there were in a two block stretch on the avenue .

A Subway sandwich shop. A decent take out/eat in Thai place. A hole in the wall Chinese place. A hole in the wall "Mexican" place. An independent coffee place that had a really good roast beef sandwich. A corner deli-ish kind of place. 

Crossing the street, there was Starbucks, another small deli-ish market, and a bigger food take out place on the corner.

Crossing the avenue and heading back towards my office, there was a Greek place, which was good, but a bit expensive. Then Boston Market. Justiano's pizza. A sit down/take out Chinese place. A space that kept changing what they were, and at one point had the best chicken tortilla soup. I loved that soup. On the corner was Jake's Saloon. They had good food, but were too expensive and too slow on service for us to go there frequently, it was a birthday place. 

I know that a few places have gone out of business, perhaps ML can confirm.
(Strokos, Greek Kitchen, Boston Market...)

There was also a diner a couple of blocks up, but i tended not to go to that one.

And that's just the listing on ONE avenue. The next one over had another diner, a Mexican place with really good vegan chili, a place where i used to get pretty good soups and a grocery store. If i was lucky in my timing for work, i could hit their hot salad bar!


----------



## spotsmom

My nearest restaurant, and grocery store, are over 4 miles away.

Do New Yorkers eat anything but pizza?


----------



## telracs

spotsmom said:


> My nearest restaurant, and grocery store, are over 4 miles away.
> 
> Do New Yorkers eat anything but pizza?


No, everyone from all the restaurants listed in my last post all crowd into pizza places and just eat that. And that's not even mentioning the Peruvian restaurant a few minutes more down the avenue.

And that's ML's vicinity.

Go back and read my posts and you'll see the variety i've eaten over the last month. off the top of my head, i had pizza ONCE, when i wanted a slice and sat outside and ate it to get some fresh air. when i get something from that pizzeria, it's usually a chicken roll or calzone. 

I've had Japanese from 2 different places (wasabi filet mignon and hibachi noodles from one, chicken tempura and korean beef ribs from the other) pasta and chicken dishes from an Italian place, soup from the Italian place and twice from the Chinese place, along with chow fun once and chicken wings today. and i got buffalo wings from the grocery store a couple of weeks ago. 

when i order food, i usually get enough for two days. so i have chicken wings for tomorrow, although i do need to go out and mail something. monday we're due rain, so that will tuna and crackers for dinner. trying to decide what i want to do Tuesday. Chicken and pasta from Gino's or a subway ride to BWW for BOGO wings. or maybe to the food court again and Katz's deli.

So, as you can see, I eat a lot of different things. That's not even mentioning that i can do a 20 minute bus ride to Outback Steakhouse. or the 30 minute subway ride to a vegan sushi place in Manhattan. Which i may hit on Thursday or Friday if the weather is nice, and i go to supermoon bakehouse and get stuff there (kind of in the mood for their spicy everything croissants).

and i'm already contemplating another vegan place on the 29th, after an off-broadway show.


----------



## spotsmom

It was a little joke, telracs. I personally envy your being able to go find lots of different things within a relatively short area.


----------



## Mainewriter

Hello everyone,

Happy Sunday evening, in case I don't make it online to say good morning in the morning.

It's been another busy week. Let's see...last Saturday, we went out to lunch and then went to the Merrill Auditorium to see Chicago. This was my first time seeing the show on a stage--I've only seen the movie--and it was excellent. National Broadway tour--I enjoyed it very much.

Monday was a holiday but you wouldn't know it for me--I worked all day. Same with Tuesday, Wednesday, and Thursday.

Friday was a stupid day. I mean really stupid. First thing--my husband had a colonoscopy scheduled and needed to be at the doctor's office at 7 am. That's a little early for me but I drag myself out of bed, I get showered and dressed, and we head downtown at 6:30 am. The weather is HORRIBLE. Pouring rain, lots of wind, and pitch black (not good for driving). We get there--only people in the place (except for the staff)--and the receptionist tells me I can't wait in the waiting room (as I look over at the giant waiting room with maybe 60 chairs). Why not, I ask? "Because of COVID!" she yells at me, like I'm an idiot. Ummm...there's plenty of room to sit 6 feet apart (even though there are no other people), I'm wearing a mask, I'm vaccinated and boosted, and I can't sit in the waiting room? "You can go to Trader Joe's, or Whole Foods," she says. Yeah, right lady. Like what I really want to do at 7 am is go to the grocery store!

They tell me his procedure will take 1 hr 10 minutes, which means I would have enough time to drive home, go to the bathroom, and turn around and drive back downtown again. I decide to just sit in the car, which was fine. I had my iPad to do my games, and my Kindle to read. As I watched the other people coming and going in the parking lot, what do I see but all the other "drivers" are doing the same thing. A pair of people go into the building, one person comes out and sits in the car. So silly.

They call me. "Your husband will be ready for you to pick him up in 15 minutes," the nurse said. Fine, I wait 15 minutes and then go inside. The receptionist tells me to...GO SIT IN THE WAITING ROOM. Seriously! So I sit down, along with 2 other people and proceed to wait another 20 minutes for my husband to be brought out. This has to be the stupidest system ever.

We get home. My husband has some breakfast and then goes to take a nap. I sit down to work and see the wind and rain which is getting worse...and worse...and then at 11 am, BOOM! The lights go out. Seriously? All of my work is on the computer. Nothing I can do but read my Kindle. Two hours later, the lights come back on, yeah! But I haven't had any lunch since we were without power and I couldn't cook anything, or even make a piece of toast. I'm thinking about that when someone comes knocking on the door. My husband answers (he is up from his nap), thinking it is someone campaigning since they have lots of papers in their hands. A woman says, "Is your wife available?" and basically muscles her way into the house, talking fast, waving things around (including a small American flag) and the next thing I know, I am having a Kirby vacuum cleaner demonstration! This is the last thing I wanted--I wanted lunch and to work! But they have this racket. Mo and the woman are in a big van. They drop off Jake (who is 19 and it's his 3rd day on the job), and then drive away. Jake is like a prisoner in my house! I have absolutely no interest in buying a vacuum, let alone a Kirby for $2500 (yes, that's the price). After an hour, I finally get fed up, tell Jake to call Mo and the van and leave. Jake was a nice kid and I was trying to be nice, but after an hour I was starving to death and sick of hearing about the stupid vacuum. Fortunately, the van did come back. Mo tried one more time to give me a bargain but I told him to shut up and leave. 

What a stupid, stupid day.

Saturday (yesterday) the storm ended. I had an online seminar that ran from 10 am to 1 pm so more work. Today I spent the day catching up from Friday.

We'll see what happens this week. I don't think any more big storms are predicted, thankfully!

Have a great week, everyone!

LHN


----------



## telracs

pop
six
squish
uh-uh
Cicero
Lipchitz.

this was my weekend "on" which means i have to keep checking the computer to see if there's work to be done.

yesterday, i did the afternoon work, then took a walk to the corner and sat on a bench looking at an amazon catalogue i got in the mail. did anyone else get it?
let's just say i was not impressed by their attempt at "diversity" and was a bit disturbed by the picture of the male dancers in their jeans and cowboy hats (it's the way they are posed)
then i went to the chinese food place and got chicken noodle soup and chicken wings. 
came home and waited to see if there was any evening work, but there wasn't so i just did a couple of hours after midnight.

today it was cloudy when i got up, but it cleared around 3 PM, so i went out, sat in the sun a bit, then put my mail in the mailbox and went to the discount store to try and buy a quilt. well, this time i was careful, but there were no quilts to be had, so i got two really fuzzy blankets that feel like will be warm. i had leftover chicken wings, but i wanted something to go with, so i thought of french fries. unfortunately, the store i was going to go to was quite crowded and i could not tell if their "food" section was open, so i came home.

there was work to be done, and after i did it, i realized i was still in my outdoor clothes and there's no rule that says i can't go out twice in one day. so back to the chinese place for another chicken noodle soup and also got a veggie egg roll. should have gotten 2 egg rolls, but didn't want to over do it. 

we're due for rain tomorrow, so it's going to be a sleep late/slug day for me. i have some albacore tuna in packs, and left over wasabi may and ritz toasted chips, and lots and lots of water, so i'm set for tomorrow. also have some black garlic cashew soft spread cheese.


----------



## Mainewriter

I am here this morning so hello. 48 degrees and kind of cloudy.

Have a good Monday everyone!


----------



## Andra

Happy Monday!
I got an Amazon catalog last week - but I didn't look at it other than remarking that it felt like I was a kid and the Sears Wishbook came in. Guess I need to look through it.
Computer being stupid this morning at work because I have to change password. Going to restart and see if that helps.
Have a lovely day.


----------



## loonlover

Good morning.

We had about 1 1/2 inches of rain fall Saturday evening into Sunday midday. Nice to have the dust settled for a bit. Freeze warnings are in effect for tomorrow night. If it happens it will set a record for the earliest freeze in Little Rock.

Headed to dentist today to have the suture removed from where the tooth was pulled a week ago. No problems with it so far.

Tomorrow is a recheck in Hot Springs of the implant procedure done the end of June. Looks like it will be a good day for the drive. 

Have a good one.


----------



## telracs

questions of the day...
how desperate are you to get a fast food burger that you would order delivery from wendy's instead of walking a couple of blocks to get a real burger? 
why is a half order of pasta two thirds the price of a full order? 

baked ziti or gnocchi for tomorrow? or gnocchi substituted for ziti in the baked ziti?


----------



## mlewis78

I eat a slice of pizza more often than Telracs does. Last year I discovered that I could lose weight and have a slice for dinner. After I reached my goal weight I found that I could eat the slice and come home and have cashews and almonds later and not gain (even some tortilla chips if it's just a small bowl). I usually make something for myself though. I did more cooking during 2020 and earlier. When I decided in 2021 that I had to lose weight, I wasn't interested in as many dishes. I know that goes against most people's common sense. I am getting tired of spinach salad with chicken or salmon. I have the spinach on chicken breast sandwich.

My knee suddenly got much worse during the night when I was getting back to bed Friday. It locked or is going bone on bone. I feel that I've been here before, but not since April of 2021 and before PT. I don't know if this has to do with my foolish swimming after getting the gel shot last Wednesday. On Saturday it was so hard to walk with the cane. That has improved, but I'm still very slow on purpose.

I was going to call the doctor today but knew I wouldn't get right through and would have to wait around for a return call. I stayed home all of Saturday and Sunday and today I went out to do errands, just to return an item to Amazon at the UPS store and then to Morton Williams to buy TP. Also got diet pepsi that I haven't had for a few days. It was about .3 mile to UPS on W. 57th, not far at all and then another two blocks up to Morton Williiams. I had to walk very slowly with the cane. I'm feeling the inclines up and down. Awful. Short distance too. On the way home, the kids had just gotten out of the high school which is across from my building. Not their fault, but lots of them on both sides of the street and I was plodding along trying to avoid them and get home.

Once I cooled down, relaxed and had some diet pepsi (caffeine) and a lot of water, I felt better than I did on the days I didn't get out. I've been sleeping and the knee doesn't hurt when when I am on the sofa or in bed. 

Sorry Leslie about your Friday. 

I've noticed at all the medical places I go to that there are still strict mask requirements, but at the ortho place the last two times, the clerical people behind the counter are not wearing them.

I still have my appointment this Wednesday for the 3rd gel shot to the knees, but I am not sure if he will do it or if it is safe considering what's going on with my knee now.


----------



## spotsmom

Wendy's? Hope you got a Frosty with that.

Would you kind people please send the rain out to Oregon? No smoke where we are, but the Seattle area is bad.

Four hours to the beach and it was glorious. 71 degrees, light wind, blue skies and beautiful surf. My zen.

Stay out of trouble (and waiting rooms) everyone.


----------



## mlewis78

Forgot to mention that a slice of pizza is a very cheap meal, even with price up on everything, it's cheap compared with other meals. Ordering in a whole pizza is much better (I learned when I had covid) but costs much more. I used to often buy take-out that would last two days, but now I don't like the leftovers much.

The tender chicken wrap with onion rings was once my go-to take-out from Georgio's, once a week or two weeks, but I had to eat it all or toss because leftovers the next day are not good. (Georgio's moved down 9th Ave. from 53rd to 46th and is now Galaxy Diner).


----------



## telracs

spotsmom said:


> Wendy's? Hope you got a Frosty with that.
> 
> Would you kind people please send the rain out to Oregon? No smoke where we are, but the Seattle area is bad.
> 
> Four hours to the beach and it was glorious. 71 degrees, light wind, blue skies and beautiful surf. My zen.
> 
> Stay out of trouble (and waiting rooms) everyone.


Trust me, it was not my delivery. i do not do delivery, and i definitely would not do delivery from a fast food joint. the delivery guy was heading into my building as i was heading out. 

i don't mind leftovers, and i don't cook, so i get stuff for 2 days. i tend to pre-order on line, which forces me to get up, get dressed and head out at a certain time.

italian chicken rice soup and baked ziti for tomorrow/Wednesday. then i think vegan for thursday. and maybe the cheesecake place.


----------



## Annalog

Good morning from central Arizona.

LL, hugs for you.
Welcome back, Leslie.
Healing energy for all who need it.

DH finally has surgery scheduled for this Friday to have his 9 mm kidney stone removed. Because the stone nearly made it to the bladder, the location is blocked from sound waves by bone. Instead they will insert an instrument with a laser to break up the stone and a tiny basket to collect fragments for testing. They will place a temporary stent in the ureter to keep it open while it is healing. They will also remove the nephrostomy tube. 😁 (Less than a week after DH was released from the hospital, the nephrostomy tube blocked above where I could flush clots out. A phone call to the doctor resulted in us heading to the ER again to get the upper part of the tube flushed and the lower tube and bag replaced. By the next day, DH no longer was showing blood either in the tube/bag or in urine coming out the normal way. 😀)

There have been lots of doctor appointments since DH was released from the hospital. Urologist visit to verify DH was recovering from the infection and to initiate process to schedule surgery. Primary care for update, referrals, tests and authorization for surgery. Pulmonary and sleep test due to DH's CPAP being discontinued and 15+ years since last sleep test. (Apparently he should have been retested every 5 years.) Kidney doctor follow-up and more tests. DHs kidneys are recovering from what was stage 3 damage. He has another follow-up visit in early January. My annual physical occurred. All is as expected and I need to make appointments for tests, including a colonoscopy. I am waiting until after DH's surgery to make my appointments.

We have dentist appointments in Tucson tomorrow, I am taking a bag making class on Thursday at a local quilt shop, and DH gets to say goodbye to the kidney stone and nephrostomy tube Friday. Hopefully life will be a little more normal after that.

Normal life currently means getting back to preparations for selling my daughter's house so that we can move to a slightly bigger one with 3 bathrooms. (A third bathroom would have been nice this past month!) The realtor is coming on Thursday to see our progress so far and make additional recommendations.

I hope your day is wonderful. Be excellent to each other and to yourself.


----------



## loonlover

telracs, the cheesecake place? You don't happen to be talking about Junior's, do you? (Intinst and I still talk about the enjoyable eating places telracs introduced us to in NY.)

Doctor's visit today was uneventful. I don't have to go back for a year. There were a few trees with great color on the way to Hot Springs, but the dry conditions don't allow for the spectacular views of some years.

Nothing on the schedule for several days. We'll be making a trip to Georgia to visit friends shortly.

Take care.


----------



## telracs

i haven't been to junior's in quite a while. although i can get their cheesecakes in the grocery store, i tend not to. 

my new cheesecake place is called cheesecake diva and it's across from the vegan asian place i like. but they always sell out of some of their flavors. i get their little cakes, which are about the size of my palm. i think i can pre-order, which i might do thursday morning, instead of going to the vegan place, then going to the cheesecake place while my food is being made. 

funny story. i have been getting bouts of laryngitis lately. so the first couple of times i went to cheesecake diva, i was just pointing. the cashier thought i was deaf, and i guess she thought it would be better if i could see her mouth, and i was masked, so she lowered her mask so i could read her lips. i pointed to my ear and nodded, then to my mouth and shook my head, so she understood i coulld hear, just not speak, so she covered up again. 2nd time i went in, i could actually talk, so i did and we both got a good laugh.

tonight we have REALLY cheesy baked ziti and chicken rice soup. i may finish the soup overnight while working, and the baked ziti tomorrow.


----------



## mlewis78

Annalog, hope all goes well for your DH.

I took a very short walk today, just to get some air while it was still light outside. My knee didn't like it. I go to the knee doctor tomorrow. I left a message for him today about how bad it's been since Saturday. Wanted to give him a heads up, since my appointment is for the 3rd injection.

I've been getting to bed earlier and sleeping late. The knee problem is tiring.

We got some heat this morning, but it went off when it reached 50 outside. Tonight it came on about 9pm. I checked the weather and now it is only 44 out there.


----------



## Mainewriter

Good morning everyone (I have about 3 minutes of morning left!).

Sunny right now and the temperature is creeping up to 60 degrees. No complaints from me--I am still wearing sandals without socks! Although I did make an appointment to get the snow tires put on the car next week. Here's a picture of my Leaf covered in fall leaves.


----------



## telracs

at least it's just leaves, leslie. 

i sat outside for a bit yesterday, and i guess the tree next to the bench didn't like me, i kept getting hit by falling seed pods. and they HURT!

today is recovery from too much dairy day. planning on watching the rest of season 2 of Blood and Treasure and laying off NCIS for a bit, it's getting too predictable for my twisted brain.


----------



## Jane917

I have been missing because my son got married a week ago in Las Vegas. Now he and his bride are prepping to go live in Japan, where she is from. She goes back to Japan tomorrow and he will follow as soon as possible. It’s a complife. When we got home on Saturday, Russ tested positive for Covid. I tested positive today. Our kids (2 MDs and 2 PAs) have said all along that we ate poster children for avoiding Covid. In the end, no one is bullet proof. We feel fine and are both on Paxlovid. I am especially distressed because I had to cancel a sewing workshop on the Oregon coast that I have been planning for 6 months. Some of my registration fee will be credited to another class scheduled in 2023.

I have to admit hearing you NYers talk about getting take out food every night and walking to the grocery store and restaurants is far removed from my li. I have a 15 minute drive to a grocery store and much more to a restaurant, though we do have a few restaurants and food carts in my small town.

Our weather has gone from the 80s to the 60s seemingly overnight. We have smoky air due to a fire in the other side of the county.

jane


----------



## Mainewriter

Good morning everyone--

34 degrees right now so a little chilly, but the report says it is supposed to get up to 58. I am trying to get to the end of the month without putting socks on--we'll see if I make it! 11 days--that might be stretching it. I am off to a workshop this morning (second session of four). 

Sorry to hear about COVID, Jane. Knock on wood, I have managed to make it this long without contracting this awful virus. Weddings seem to be particularly dangerous. Fortunately, I don't have one on my agenda.

Have a good day everyone!


----------



## loonlover

Good morning.

Anna, hope your DH's procedures go well tomorrow.

34 degrees here also with an expected high of 75. By tomorrow highs will be back in the 80s.

The veterinarian called with the results of Mystic's necropsy last night. She was born with one kidney smaller than the other and it was misshapen. Other aspects of the urinary system were also abnormal so it was just a matter of time before end stage renal disease set in. We'll always have fond memories of the way she made us laugh at a time the world needed more laughter.

Nothing on our agenda for a few days. Seems a little strange not to have an appointment somewhere.

We're all enjoying our son getting a car. It also gave him a big morale boost.


Hope your day goes well.


----------



## mlewis78

Jane, I don't take out every day and I prepare something more often than not, but I keep it simple. I ordered a small pizza (14") delivery last night for first time since June when I had covid and was stuck inside. Had 3 slices last night and 2 tonight. Not that good the second day, especially since I don't use my oven and heat it up in the microwave. 

I'm still having the knee problem since Saturday. I went to the knee doctor yesterday and got the 3rd Orthovisc shots. Before I got them, I told the doctor about the problem (and I hobbled with a cane into the room) and told him that I had walked and done swim laps after I had the 2nd shot last week. He insists it's OK to exercise if I feel like it after the injection. My chart that I saw that night after swimming said that I was told no exercise for 48 hours and he said he did not write that. Also, I am in an arthritis support group on facebook where everyone is afraid to do much after any shots in the knee. I trust the doctor more than those posts. I don't have bad pain today but I haven't been out. He said this may be a blip in my path.

I took a bus yesterday to go to the doctor, even though it is only .4 mile away! That is how badly I was walking. The bus came right away, which was surprising. I got there a half hour early. I walked home, but it took a long time and I have stayed home ever since. One of these days I will get to the pool (taking a bus, although I usually walk the .8 mile).


----------



## Mainewriter

Good morning everyone,

38 degrees and a little bit of blue sky this morning. I have a busy day of Zoom meetings, plus having the heat pump guy come and visit to do the annual service. We got a heat pump last year and I love this thing! I am going to talk to Mike today about possibly installing one in the other part of the house.

Have a good Friday everyone!


----------



## Annalog

Good morning from central Arizona. It is currently 69°F and sunny with a predicted high of 90°F. Fall has definitely arrived!

When DH headed back to surgery after all the pre-op checks and activities, I headed down to the cafeteria for breakfast. I am eating scrambled eggs with beef chorizo. I also bought a bottle of lemonade and a banana for dessert. Then it is walking around a bit before I go back to the waiting room to sit and charge my phone for the call to get DH.

Hope your day is wonderful. Be excellent to others and also to yourself.


----------



## Mainewriter

Good morning everyone,

Lovely, sunny day here in southern Maine. Currently 61 degrees. Have a great day my friends!


----------



## Annalog

Good evening from central Arizona. DHs surgery went very well. The stone and nephrostomy tube are gone and a temporary stent is in place. It will come out in a couple weeks. DH was prescribed an antibiotic, a UT pain med, and an optional serious pain med. He hasn't needed the optional med. After his stent is removed, we will take the optional med to the pharmacy for safe disposal. We both spent the remainder of Friday napping and catching up on lost sleep.

I hope your weekend is wonderful. Be excellent to each other and also to yourself.


----------



## Jane917

Light rains and cooler temperatures have come to the PNW. Although nice outside, I still have a few more days of quarantine. I feel fine.

Stay well, everyone!


----------



## loonlover

We have rain forecast for tonight, although the time frame keeps shrinking. I'm going to try to mow/mulch leaves today before they get wet again. Temps will be cooler this week once the cold front bringing the rain goes through. Not going to complain about that.

No appointments this week, but have plenty of chores to keep us busy.

Have a good day.


----------



## spotsmom

Good morning from Central Oregon where it was quite frosty this morning. Snow has arrived up at the ski area, so some folks are happy. Me? I'm glad to see some rain. Now maybe this nasty fire season can end.

Beach trip was fun with perfect weather, turning drizzly the morning we left. Nice to know the ocean is still there.

Have a great day and stay warm and safe.


----------



## mlewis78

We've had rain here since Sunday. It cleared up a bit late this afternoon, but there are still a lot of clouds.

I made it to the pool yesterday. Getting there was not easy. My knee hurts when I walk outside. Up a hill to 9th Avenue to get to the bus and a long block on 43rd Street to the health club. The swim was good. It was not crowded, for once. I hope to get back there tomorrow.

A neighbor got a few things for me from Whole Foods on Sunday.


----------



## Mainewriter

Good morning,

Another rainy day here in southern Maine. It's been raining for days--the drought is officially over and now they are talking about flooding! If it isn't one thing, it's another.

Have a great day everyone!


----------



## spotsmom

Woke up to an inch or two of white stuff this morning, mostly gone by noon. No more forecast in the next week, though, which is fine with me.

Working on a sweater I'm knitting where I'm just hoping for the best. I don't always excel at knitting things that are supposed to "fit".


----------



## loonlover

I am enjoying the lovely sound of rain falling on the roof right now. Admittedly, if it goes on as long as predicted, I probably will be glad when it ends tomorrow afternoon. So far, it is just a nice soaker rain and I think it is supposed to be that way for most of the time it falls.

Hope you are enjoying your weekend.


----------



## Andra

Happy Halloween!
It is 54 here now and it feels like fall - just right for trick-or-treating.
I have a busy week coming up, but then I'm on vacation! I wish it was already Friday...
Take care. Stay safe.


----------



## mlewis78

It was 73 degrees this afternoon here. I had the windows open to let in some fresh warm air.

I was doing better but not great with my knee last week and I swam four times. On Tuesday this week it started hurting more while walking. I walked home from early voting and decided not to go to the pool, but I went Wednesday, Thursday and today.

Recently I learned that I've reached osteoporosis in my spine (T score -2.5) after years of osteopenia. I had a video call with my main doctor Friday morning. She started suggesting Fosamax. I told her that I took it for six years in the 1990s and that there can be bad side effects (including fractures). I never did well with calcium supplements but used to drink more milk. I started using whole milk two years ago because it's better in making omelets and on my oatmeal. She said no to whole milk. I thought that low-fat recommendations were long over. She wants me to get Skim Plus (fortified with more calcium). Tonight I went to a convenience store and the market on 9th Avenue. A half gallon of Skim Plus is now $9. I bought regular skim for $3 something. The convenience store had gallons of whole milk mostly and higher prices.

Hope you all enjoy the first day of standard time. I don't like it, but at least we'll get an extra hour at 2 AM. Even if I got up at 6, I wouldn't need it to be light so early.


----------



## Annalog

Good morning from central Arizona. It is currently a sunny 48°F and headed to 79°F.

Mlewis, hoping the calcium in milk and food helps. My mom couldn't take calcium supplements so she ate kale, bok choy, broccoli, nuts, seeds, and other food sources of calcium. I have a Dexa scan appointment the first week of December to see how my bones are doing.

DH got his stent out last week. He gets an scan in a month to check on the state of his kidneys.

Hope your day is wonderful.


----------



## loonlover

Back home after a trip to visit friends in Georgia. We spent most of our time together just visiting and catching up. We never seem to run out of topics of conversation with these friends of close to 40 years. Did do an excursion to a car museum at Cartersville, GA and a visit to a Buc-ees in Calhoun, GA for lunch. That is a whole different experience, I'll admit. But the brisket sandwich was delicious.

Now to get back to as close to as normal a routine as possible. Grocery shopping and a couple of appointments on the agenda the next few days. Our son didn't get the freezer door on the refrigerator shut while we were gone so lost most of the food he had in there. If I wait until he wakes up the trip to the grocery will be made this afternoon. One good thing about it is the freezer is now nice and clean. 

Hope your day goes well. Stay safe.


----------



## telracs

Well, one advantage to working from midnight to 6 AM is being able to watch the moon disappear tonight. it's difficult for me to see it as red, it just kept looking like it was vanishing.


----------



## Mainewriter

Good morning from sunny southern Maine where it is feeling a bit more like fall after many days with temps in the 70s. For those in the US, make sure to vote today (if you haven't already done so). I voted 3 weeks ago so I am all set!

Enjoy the day everyone!


----------



## mlewis78

I went to a lab this afternoon (LabCorp) to have blood test for vitamin D level. I'd been there in the past (it is downstairs from where my doctor had her office, but she moved and we have it done at that office), and it's changed a lot. They used to be well staffed and quick and a person checked you in. I had to register on a machine. A little while later I saw a list of our abbreviated names on a large screen and there were 10 people ahead of me. I waited about 1 hour 15 minutes for a simple blood test. 

Went to Whole Foods after that. I voted last Tuesday.


----------



## Andra

Good morning! It is 77 and sunny here in Port Aransas, Texas. Fortunately the breeze has picked back up and chased most of the mosquitoes away. The past two days have been horrible - I couldn't even take Ginger for a walk without getting swarmed. We got repellent yesterday, so that should help if the wind dies back down.
It has been beautiful beach weather this week. A front is coming through tonight that may shake things up for the weekend.
I am glad to be back on standard time. I get up early and it helps when the sun is up earlier too. I would like to stay on standard time all year, but I am in the wrong state for that.
I am going to watch my niece play basketball today.
Ginger will hang out with DH and the cousins who are visiting.
Take care and stay safe.


----------



## loonlover

Chilly today with a high of 48. The next week will definitely feel like November. At least the rain will fall on the one night temps stay above freezing.

Our refrigerator quit on Thursday so we went appliance shopping. Never a fun thing as far as I'm concerned. We bought a small one that will go in the shop to get us by until the one we decided on will be delivered around the 21st. We may have overbought size wise, but were able to find one we really liked with the freezer on the bottom.

I mowed/mulched again this week. Leaves seem to be falling enough slower this year that I may be able to keep them under control this way easier than some years.

Hope you are enjoying the weekend. Stay safe.


----------



## Mainewriter

Good morning,

This side is from a pub in midcoast Maine:










Have a great day everyone!


----------



## Andra

Good morning (ish).
DH was watching news earlier and they mentioned LOTS of snow in New York.
Hope mlewis and telracs are ok. (Please forgive my ignorance of New York geography if it's nowhere near you.)
Cold and wet here. Thinking really hard about cleaning out the fireplace.


----------



## telracs

Andra said:


> Good morning (ish).
> DH was watching news earlier and they mentioned LOTS of snow in New York.
> Hope mlewis and telracs are ok. (Please forgive my ignorance of New York geography if it's nowhere near you.)
> Cold and wet here. Thinking really hard about cleaning out the fireplace.



New York state has many weather zones, and the snow is in WESTERN NY (Buffalo, Rochester). NYC usually gets weather coming up the Atlantic seaboard . The lake effect snow is very heavy and this system was pretty big, stretching farther south then usual. the town i used to live in is usually below the snow line, but this storm did dump snow there.


----------



## mlewis78

I have cousins in Buffalo and one lives in Hamburg, NY. Hamburg got more snow than Buffalo, if you can imagine it.

It has been very cold in NYC, but up to 49 this afternoon. We had some overnight freezing temps. Last night it was in the mid 30s.

Wishing everyone a happy Thanksgiving.


----------



## loonlover

Good morning and Happy Thanksgiving.

Rain forecast for all day. Really glad we don't have to get out.

I'll cook some of the normal Thanksgiving foods, but decided not to go overboard this year. Our son will fix his own choices when he gets up this afternoon, although I did make a Vegan pumpkin pie for all of us to share.

Enjoy the day.


----------



## spotsmom

Hope you all are enjoying a relaxing day. Nice here in Central Oregon (it was 53 yesterday!), but a cold front is coming in this weekend and we may get snow at the beginning of the week.

DH is making shepherd's pie today which is always a treat! And a chocolate pie (I'll have a piece for you, Telracs).


----------



## The Hooded Claw

Happy thanksgiving everyone! I am on the airborne road again, I am stopped in Los Angeles on my way to Australia! I will be there for nearly a month, including. Two week cruise (map below). I’m in an American Airlines lounge and a had good turkey and the dressing, plus wonderful mashed sweet potatoes.


----------



## loonlover

Safe travels, Claw.


----------



## Annalog

Happy Thanksgiving! My daughter bought a precooked turkey dinner from Sprouts so we focused on the family favorites and desserts. ❤ 

Safe travels, Claw!


----------



## Andra

Happy Thanksgiving.
We made it to my mom's and will have a "proper" Thanksgiving dinner on Saturday at my MIL's house.
But I am having a hard time being thankful this year. A good friend of mine at work has been battling covid comications for months. She had a major set-back a few days ago and passed away yesterday. I think I am still in denial. I just talked to her a week ago when she was cussing at her phone because her password expired. I can't believe she's really gone.
Be thankful for your friends and family and make sure they know you care.
I am thankful for my friends here even though we have never met in person. You matter to me.
Stay safe
Road trip with Claw! That is another thing to be thankful for!


----------



## telracs

wanders in....



spotsmom said:


> Hope you all are enjoying a relaxing day. Nice here in Central Oregon (it was 53 yesterday!), but a cold front is coming in this weekend and we may get snow at the beginning of the week.
> 
> DH is making shepherd's pie today which is always a treat! And a chocolate pie (I'll have a piece for you, Telracs).


takes some shepherd's pie and chocolate pie and thanks spotsmom's DH (would that make him spotsdad?) and leaves some baklava in exchange.

i went out on Wednesday, ordered a roast turkey platter at the closer of the 2 diners near me, and while that was being prepared, i went to the greek bakery. was happy to see them doing a brisk pre-thanksgiving business, there was a pretty long line there. but they had 2 young ladies working, so it moved pretty fast. i got my greek "easter" bread, a pack of baklava, a napoleon and an apple crumb bar. then i picked up my turkey platter and headed home. 

ate 1/2 of the platter and the mashed potatoes it came with. and the chicken soup. the soup was pretty good. it also came with stuffing and corn. i asked for extra gravy, but didn't get it. had the napoleon for dessert. on thursday, i ate the rest of the turkey and stuffing and the mashed potato i had also gotten. 

i had planned to do a japanese and grocery store run today, but i overslept. so i had a tuna pack and the apple crumb bar. there wasn't a lot of work tonight, so i'm logging off and hitting the sack, so i can go out by 2 PM and do that today. hope they have my korean beef ribs, if not i'll get beef teriyaki.

weather here has been decent, but the wind is howling tonight.


----------



## spotsmom

Claw! Wave to the koalas for me!

Telracs, I got hungry just reading your post! I'm all about the Japanese food. Well, and of course the mashed potatoes.

We received about 8" of snow over night and Spotsdad is out plowing out our driveway. But the sun is out now. Supposedly snow on and off this week. Did we get the Christmas lights up while we had the beautiful weather? no.....


----------



## telracs

well, i finally made it out today. I wanted to go out before it got dark and the temps dropped, but didn't quite make it.

the nice lady wasn't at the japanese place this afternoon, i guess it was her son behind the cash register. when i asked if they had the korean short ribs, he asked the kitchen, and the man there most of recognized me, because he had the younger man ask if i wanted tamarind drinks, as there were none in the fridge outside. of course, i said yes, because i love them.

so i got korean bbq short ribs, miso soup and white rice and tamarind drink. got 2 orders of the ribs and 2 soups, so i also have food for tomorrow.

at the grocery store, i got jack daniels pulled beef and bob evans mashed potatoes, so that will be wednesday and thursday and i'll go to the other grocery store on Friday for weekend food.

i also picked up tuna packs (lemon/pepper and sea salt/cracked pepper), fritos to go in with the tuna, biscoff spread (the real stuff, the biscoff brand) and watermelon juice. 

i HAD to go out today, as i had eaten the last of my tuna packs over the weekend, and finished the jar of speculoos i had gotten at trader joe a couple of weeks ago.


----------



## telracs

evening all

passes pulled beef and mashed potatoes

weather today is terrible, rain and high winds. tomorrow should be dry, but colder, and i'm thinking of going out to get chinese noodle soup and some egg rolls and to mail my rent check. 

i was out of it today. i woke up and it was already dark out and when i looked at my clock it was 5 PM. i'd gone to bed around 7:30, got up a couple of times during my "night" but was still shocked that i slept as much as i did.

now i'm just waiting for them to send me my early work.


----------



## mlewis78

Andra, I am so sorry about your loss of your friend.

I visited my friend in Washington Heights for Thanksgiving dinner. She made lasagna and two desserts (also pate for appetizer). She'd gotten a free turkey from Shop-Rite for all her purchases, but she didn't cook it (I don't think it would l have fit in her oven with the lasagna and she spent so much time on that). I invited her to a flute concert this Sunday and she said she made the turkey and I could come over for leftover turkey before we go to the concert.

I took a small Juniors' plain cheesecake up for Thanksgiving.

I had leftover lasagna three nights since Thanksgiving and finished it Wednesday.

We had two awful windy, rainy days on Sunday and Wednesday. I didn't go out at all on those days.

I've been walking much better outside in the past two weeks while wearing compression socks (referring to knee problems). They are so hard to put on and take off, but it was worth it. I still haven't recovered the full bending knee range of motion but was able to do some of the PT exercises today. I think it helped that I got to the pool four days this week.


----------



## telracs

i had another "crash" day today. didn't get off of work until 8 AM, in bed by 9 AM and woke up at 5 PM again. this time i didn't even wake up during the day, or if i did, i went right back to sleep.

when i went out the other day, i got 4 egg rolls and only ate one, so those were my pre-work meal. 

we're due rain again tomorrow, so i'm going to sleep till 3 PM (am setting my alarm), going to do some cleaning. hopefully sunday will be a better day, if so, i'm going to go to the grocery store.


----------



## loonlover

Good morning.

It was warmer when I awoke than when I went to bed. Temps will now drop as the day goes by. I hope to get out and enjoy whatever amount of sun we have today as rain is in the forecast for 8 days starting tomorrow. Yuck.

Although a new refrigerator wasn't in the plans, we are enjoying some of the features of the new one. Especially the water dispenser. Newer insulation is also thinner than it was 23 years ago so we actually do have slightly more room inside. We just didn't know that what we wanted for Christmas was a new fridge!

Things are pretty quiet around here. Guess that is a good thing.

Take care. Stay safe.


----------



## The Hooded Claw

Hello from the Indian Ocean off Australia! I put up a thread with some pics here in NQK. Sneak into Claw’s carry on in Australia!


----------



## telracs

i don't care if all the weather sites say it's going to rain all day.

i want soup! so i've ordered it for 5:30 and i hopefully it'll either not rain while i'm out or rain lightly enough that i don't get soaked on my walk there and back.


----------



## telracs

italian wedding soup and bread anybody?
it's basically a creamy chicken/rice soup and they give lots of bread to dunk. i love dunking bread in soup.
i also got bowties in butter sauce, that'll be for tomorrow.
it was raining when i went out, but not terrible, so the 1/4 mile each way was not too bad. 

the latest Fred the Vampire Accountant book dropped today and instead of sleeping this afternoon, i zipped through it. i had planned on saving it until tomorrow and a slug day, but i just love my Fred and had to read it.


----------



## *DrDLN* (dr.s.dhillon)

It's in 50s and cloudy in not so sunny N. California....


----------



## Jane917

I have been missing for a while, but all is well in the PNW. Snow in the mountains, mountain passes closed, pretty dry at lower levels where I am. Frosty in the morning. Made cream of mushroom soup last night to comfort the soul. Nothing better. I have been cooking, sewing, reading a lot lately. A highlight was an afternoon tea with my book club at our local tea house. Lots of very good finger foods. At this time of year we have tea every afternoon, so it is nice to sample teas I have not had before. I hope everyone is enjoying the holiday season and not getting to stressed out.


----------



## loonlover

Good morning.

Another day of clouds, but at least it isn't supposed to rain. The accumulated amount of rainfall hasn't been that great, but I am tired of gloomy, drippy skies. My SAD hasn't become terribly obvious, but it might before long. We should see some sun tomorrow followed by the possibility of thunderstorms on Tuesday. Then some clearing and dry skies for 5 days before a chance of rain/snow by a week from tomorrow.

We finished putting up the Christmas decorations several days ago. Looks kind of nice around here.

AT&T started installing fiber optic cable during the summer. Finally received the notice it was available to us on Thursday. When I hit the upgrade button, they said an installation time was available Friday. So, our wifi speed is supposedly 22 x faster now. We can tell a difference. 

Hope everyone has a good week. Take care.


----------



## telracs

it's grey, gloomy and rainy here, matching my mood. it's also cold, with real feels around freezing, so i can't seem to bring myself to get dressed and do a grocery run.

and as often happens, different sites/apps have different forecasts as to snow, so i'm just waiting to see what finally falls from the sky.


----------



## telracs

afternoon...

i did a grocery run yesterday in the fricking cold. i was layered, but it was still not fun. fortunately, there was no wind, so it was just cold.

i was going to go to the chinese restaurant for crispy honey chicken, but the store had chicken wings so i got those instead. i also got chicken and beef empanadas and sesame noodle salad. i really like the noodle salad, but it has bell peppers in it, which give me heartburn.

i have an outback GC in my account, so i actually go and eat there one day soon and bring a lot of stuff home for the next day.


----------



## mlewis78

It has been quite a while since I've been able to get into kboards. It appeared to be down. I think it said "access denied."


----------



## Donotuy

This is my first time posting in this thread, and I wish you a good morning! I woke up before the alarm, and because of this I feel sleepy. But good coffee from it made the difference! The weather is not very good, so I want to stay at home and write my novel


----------



## telracs

as a friend says "yucky pucky day"

rain came earlier than expected, so i did not venture out. and we're due rain all night and tomorrow.

so right now, i'm planning to go to outback on saturday, and on my return trip, to stay on the bus one extra stop and do a rite aid run.


----------



## spotsmom

It was 4 degrees here this morning with a high of 28. Brrr..... A bit warmer for tomorrow- maybe above freezing. We still have about a foot of snow lurking around with some forecast for next week. But, Telracs, weather forecasts are basically just "look out the window" around here.

Tomorrow is my knitting group's holiday lunch. Food and Secret Santa gifts.

Welcome, donotuy! This is a nice place to hangout. Jane- it's good to hear from you!


----------



## mlewis78

Today it rained a lot again (2nd day). I managed to get to the pool in the evening. Now I am watching a documentary about Max Steiner, the movie composer, on HBO Max. Good review of his scores.

I couldn't get on Kboards again yesterday (Thursday). It said access denied. I tried a number of times and used different links.


----------



## loonlover

Sunny here finally, but record setting cold temps ( a forecast low of 8 degrees) heading our way just before Christmas. So glad we'll be able to stay in on the really cold days. My bones don't accept the cold very well anymore.

Not much going on here. I've stocked up on groceries so won't have to head there for very much until after the holiday. We'll be having pot roast for Christmas dinner with a couple of extra sides and dessert.

We said the refrigerator was our Christmas present. Our son bought us a washer and dryer for Christmas so there won't be much to do regarding presents around here. Not at all missing the big rush of previous years when we traipsed to the grandparents, Those were good years, but I I am enjoying quieter times also.

Have a great day and stay warm.


----------



## Andra

Good morning. It is 28 and sunny here in Central Texas today. 
We are watching my MIL's lab while she is out of state for a few days. I am only used to having one pup; throwing a second one in the mix, especially a 75+ pound one like Honey, has been interesting. 
Take care and stay safe.


----------



## mlewis78

My cousin (first cousin 1 x removed) has been in New York for a few days. She is staying at her daughter's apartment that is in a building right next to the New York Stock Exchange near Wall Street. I went to see her Saturday. We took a walk over by the South Street Seaport. Her daughter travels a lot and was away.


----------



## Jane917

Welcome Donotuy! This is a nice place to hangout. I don’t get here very often, but have actually been a part of this group since it began many years ago.

We have had frosty mornings and days in the 40s in SW Washington just outside Portland. The afternoons are quite sunny. As we head in to the holidays I am madly picking up the house. Son, DIL,and girls (6 and 9) will be here TH and Friday from Boise. On the 24th we head up the Columbia River to Hood River to spend a couple of days with another son, DIL, and their kids (7 and 10). Also in Hood River will be another son and SIL at their cabin with their two kids (5 and 9). It will be a couple of days of lots of family time. Hoping the weather cooperates with us.

SIL Brad is isolating at his cabin in Hood River after testing positive for Covid upon return from Puerto Vallarta. Yep! All are vaxxed, boosted, etc. Hoping he gets out of Covid jail in time for holidays and no one else comes down with it.

Happy Holidays to all. Stay healthy, warm, and peaceful. Jane


----------



## Annalog

Good morning from central Arizona. It is currently 35°F, sunny, and headed to a high of 62°F.

Welcome Donotuy!

Yesterday DH and I walked around a local craft street fair. We ate street tacos and bought a couple macarons from a local baker. DH chose an Oreo flavored macaron while I chose a churro flavored one. I haven't eaten a churro since I learned that I am gluten intolerant so it was nice to have the flavor in a gluten free form.

This morning I will be driving to Tucson to help my sister add backing using the self binding method to two quilt tops her young granddaughters made earlier in the year. (We did this to the one her grandson made earlier.) My sister will do minimal machine quilting so that the grandkids can then learn how to tie quilt them without any pins or safety pins in the quilts.

I finally was able to work again on my Nebula quilt top. I only have a few edge background blocks to finish before I can assemble the quilt top. Next is finishing the coordinating Gravity quilt top. Then I will start on the pieced backs. This project sat for over a year while we were moving and selling our house. Maybe I can finish by the end of 2023. 😉😆








A few days ago I laid the finished blocks on the bed to see how the quilt would look when finished. I have sewn more background blocks since then. With two quilts this size on the bed, we will probably be folding them in half vertically. 😆😆😆

I hope your holidays are wonderful. Be excellent to each other and also to yourself.


----------



## Jane917

Annalog, your Nebula quilt is beautiful. I have many projects that have taken way over a year, so don't lose any sleep over that. The current quilt I am now binding I started over a year ago. A little more quilting (this one is straight line only) and I will be ready to bind. I am interested to hear about the self binding technique you mentioned. Is this where you cut the backing larger than the top and mitre the corners over to make binding? Jane


----------



## Annalog

Jane, that quilt is beautiful! 

Jane, we used one of the methods where the backing is larger than the front. Since it is warm here, the quilt tops are cotton, the backing is a good quality fleece, and there is no batting. After my sister did s
horizontal straight line quilting in the ditch about 6" apart and sewing around the edges a quarter inch in from the edge, we cut the backing to be 2" out from the quilt top on each side. I then cut a triangle from each corner so that we could miter the corner with less bulk. We folded the edges of the backing to the edge of the quilt top. Then we folded that doubled section over again at the edge if the quilt top and pinned. At the corner, we folded one edge over at an angle, folded the doubled edge over on the other side of the corner, made the regular small adjustments to get the miter to look good, and pinned. My sister top stiched around and out/back over the metered corner. Her grandkids will have the option of hand tying if they want.


----------



## loonlover

Good morning.

A little chilly this morning in the upper 20s, but much more tolerable than it will be Friday morning with a forecast low of 3-8, depending on the forecaster. Saturday morning won't be much better with 12 being the predicted low. Wind advisory from noon Thursday through noon Friday. Sure glad we won't have to get out. Our son's work schedule is such that he doesn't work on the really cold nights.

Finishing up grocery shopping before the weekend on the agenda today.

Also a trip to the vet for the new cat's first visit this afternoon. We adopted another Tuxedo cat on Sunday. Her name is Sophie and she is around 3 years old. And loves sitting, looking down at us from atop the refrigerator which is a much better hiding place than in the couch. We blocked that access yesterday. Settling in pretty well. Still a little skittish at times but she does come to us begging to be petted

Wishing everyone the joys of the season.


----------



## telracs

i had been hoping to go the the far chinese restaurant and get food for a couple of days, but had a terrible night at work and just don't want to go out. it's okay weather today, but we are due for 2 days of rain and then temps falling into the 20s on the weekend.

i might wait until Tuesday, layer up a lot and go to TJ and Katz's deli.
i actually have to walk less to get there then to get to the chinese place.


----------



## Andra

We are expecting pretty cold stuff to blow in tomorrow. I think DH found something mentioning wind chills down to -7. We were planning to go to family for Christmas, but have changed that until we see how the weather goes.


----------



## telracs

we've gone from rainy and warm to windy and cold in a matter of hours. due to the lay out of my building, the wind whips around the courtyard, and i get it from to sides. it's so gusty it just SOUNDS cold.

currently we're at -3 with the wind, and probably won't top single digits tomorrow. so i'm planning on pre-ordering Yemeni food, and picking up it ups. hopefully they get my order right, this place has messed me up twice in the past. but that was when they first opened and i ordered in person. hoping 3rd times the charm and the on-line ordering helps. 

off to start my work "day" and binge on TSO music!


----------



## Annalog

Good morning from northern Arizona. The low this morning was 23°F and is headed to a sunny 48°F.

Warm wishes for health, safety, and electricity for those in the winter storm areas. Happy Holidays and Merry Christmas Eve to all.

We are in an Air BnB outside Flagstaff with family. There is still snow from the snowfall earlier this week. Today we are going to a place where we can pet and feed deer. Then it is back here for fondue and Christmas Eve activities.

I hope that you have a wonderful remainder of the year and a Happy New Year.


----------



## loonlover

I'll second the Happy Holidays and Merry Christmas Eve to all.

Our oldest considered driving from New York for the holidays. At this point, we are glad that didn't work out. Maybe he'll be able to make it just before (he works for a swimming pool company) the opening swimming pool season begins on Long Island.

Hope everyone is able to stay safe and warm from the storm.


----------



## Andra

Happy Christmas Eve!
It is sunny and 33 here. First time we have been above freezing in a few days.
We had fun yesterday - the gas went out, so neither of our heaters or hot water heaters were working. Luckily we have a fireplace and a full wood rack. But even with that, it got to 55 in the house. I can sleep in that, but it's a little uncomfortable during the day.
We put a roast in the electric convection oven and had a nice dinner.
We got the heaters working again around 4pm.
I feel kind of silly; we were thinking what to do if we lost power. It never occurred to me that we would have gas problems. I guess the next time we change out a water heater we will look at gas/electric.
Stay warm. Stay safe.


----------



## telracs

change in plans. it's so cold in my normally too warm apartment that i'm just hunkering down and wrapping myself up and reading.

there was supposed to some work today, but more FedEx delays means nada came in, so i'm heading back to bed.

LL, i'm glad DS decided not to drive!


----------



## Jane917

Happy Holidays to all! We are sitting at home thawing out. We were scheduled to go to Hood River today for a few days with kids and grandkids. Hiway is closed and roads are very icy. We will go tomorrow and return Tuesday. It is about a 90 minute drive.

Annalog, thanks for the description of your quilt. I have made flannel baby quilts with that method. We called them 30/40 blankets, referring to the sizes of the front and backing.

Due to weather all our holiday plans have changed. Our Christmas Eve dinner is cooking in Hood River. We will eat it tomorrow. All the cookies, breads, etc, just will be a bit staler when we get to them. The important part is that we will all be together at some point in the next couple of days. Except for the Boise kids, who could not fly in. I am not complaining. Everyone is healthy.


----------



## mlewis78

On Christmas I woke up at 1 and saw that it was only 64 degrees in my apartment. I decided to wait until Monday to text the super about it. We've been getting heat since the temp dropped so much on Friday, but it's just not enough. It was good Friday night, even got up to 74 in here, but 68 on Saturday and then 64-66 on Sunday. I've been home so much and so glad to see sunshine that I took a walk over to see the Rockefeller Center tree. The area was packed with tourists. I used to think that people were at home with families on Christmas day. When I had family in New Jersey, I always went there and stayed in there for dinner and opening presents, etc.

The temp outside was 26 when I walked over there and dropped to 24 on the way home. I stopped in Juniors on Broadway to buy a small cheese cake and then headed back to my neighborhood and took out Chinese food at Mee Noodle Shop on 9th Avenue. The were doing a good dining in business. I sat at a small table while waiting. It was so nice and warm. I looked up on the wall and there was a heater set to 71. When I left I thanked the owners for the warmth there. The sesame chicken with rice and order of steamed dumplings were good for two days of meals.

My health club informed us by e-mail Saturday that they were closing the pool from 12/27-1/3 for repairs. I had not been there since last Tuesday (due to how cold the weather has been), but I went tonight for my only opportunity to swim this week.

It was 66 in here when I woke up on Monday, so I sent a text to the super. He did something, but it was still only 66 three hours later. I had gone back to sleep. Later it was up to 68 but still felt cold in here. 69 inside now at 1:15 AM (27 outside). I've been using a heated throw and heating pad on the sofa.

This is my Christmas tree:


----------



## mlewis78

Here is the Rockefeller Center tree that I snapped on Christmas day:


----------



## Annalog

Apparently this didn't actually post yesterday morning: Good morning from northern Arizona just outside Flagstaff. It is currently 34°F after a low of 22°F. We will be leaving before the high around 57°F is reached here. We are headed back to central Arizona where it is currently 49°F and the high will be 74°F.

Hoping everyone is well and having a great holiday season and a wonderful New Year.

For today:
Good morning from central Arizona. It is currently 51°F and headed to a partly cloudy 74°F with possible rain tonight. 

We had a wonderful weekend in northern Arizona but it was great to be home to sleep in my own bed! 

Unpacking and laundry today.

Hope your day is wonderful. Be excellent to each other and also to yourself.


----------



## *DrDLN* (dr.s.dhillon)

It had been raining all day and not so sunny in sunny N. California...... There may be some sun tomorrow and rain again......


----------



## telracs

i finally ventured out today.

met my sister and went to bath and body works, then walked up to the far grocery store. they had NOTHING i wanted, but she got a couple of things. then i caught the bus towards home, got off early to go to a different grocery store, and got most of what i wanted. 

almost the entire night shift called out at work, so i'm picking up some hours now when i would normally be off.


----------



## telracs

well, yesterday and today were/are kind of a bust.

i ended up working 12 hours yesterday and have already worked 7 today with at least 1 more to come. 

i keep saying i'm going to pre-order yemeni food, but keep stalling. i think it's because i've had 2 bad experiences there and don't want to give them my money. so i think that if i can get myself in gear tomorrow, i'm getting beef on sticks and crispy chicken in honey sauce from the far chinese restaurant and then stopping at a grocery store on the way home to get juice for the weekend.


----------



## spotsmom

telracs, I heard today that there should be nearly a million bodies near Times Square tomorrow night with no bathrooms around. That should be fun.


----------



## telracs

spotsmom said:


> telracs, I heard today that there should be nearly a million bodies near Times Square tomorrow night with no bathrooms around. That should be fun.


that is just one reason why i've avoided that area like the plague for decades. NYE was one day i insisted on leaving work early, and didn't even try to get crosstown to my train, i would just take the closest one to work and transfer.

once you are in that zone, you can't leave. and you're standing. FOR HOURS!


----------



## loonlover

Good morning. 

A little foggy this morning but the temps are mild. Our forecast high for New Year's Day is 70.

No plans for tonight. I'll probably be tucked in long before midnight.

Here's hoping the New Year brings lots of joy and blessings to all.


----------



## The Hooded Claw

I went out this afternoon and had nice Mexican food, and have stayed inside on my couch during the celebrations. Boring!  Now off to bed….


----------



## Andra

Happy New Year everyone.
I hope this year brings you good health, good fortune, and a daily dose of joy and wonder.


----------



## Annalog

Happy New Year to everyone.

Good morning from central Arizona. It is currently 47°F and headed to a high of 54°F. It should be cloudy most of the day with some rain possible this morning. Yesterday the high was 56°F, it rained all day with some lightning in the evening, and the low was 46°F.

I am once again participating in the Declutter Challenge put on by Karen Brown of Just Get It Done Quilts. Yesterday's activities were to clear out any trash and unwanted stuff in the sewing area, get the sewing machine clear and ready to use, and identify a UFO to complete and work on it during the challenge. Since I took my sewing table out of storage, set it up in my daughter's front room/sewing room/exercise room, and cleared my sewing area late last year to start working on finishing my Nebula quilt top, I only had the first task to do in the part of my bedroom that was the sewing area and is still the desk and craft supply and storage area. While clearing the trash in my side of the bedroom, I did a quick reorganization of the storage cube and small bookshelf in that area and found more stuff to take to my sewing table area. I also put the clutter away that had accumulated from packing for and returning from our Christmas trip to Flagstaff. While not perfect, the room looks a lot neater. 😀 I spent most of the afternoon and evening sewing blocks together into sections and four of the six sections are now completed. While working on the last section, my sewing machine started sounding strange so I cleaned out the lint, replaced the needle, and rethreaded it, essentially all the standard maintenance except for oiling it as my oil is in storage. Today's tasks are to put stuff away that doesn't belong, bring stuff back to the sewing area that has wandered, and clean the sewing machine. I did today's tasks yesterday! 😁 I have a free day! 😉

As if I didn't have enough different craft projects in progress, as well as in storage waiting for our next move, I joined the Jay bird Quilts Temperature Quilt 2023 block of the month sew along. I will be recording the daily high and low temperatures, as well as some special weather conditions such as rain, where I live. If we actually move this year, I will decide at what point I change location I use for tracking. Since we will be staying in the east valley of the Phoenix area, there won't be much difference. I am not planning on starting sewing on this quilt top until I finish at least the quilt tops for my Nebula and Gravity TwinXL quilts. Due to the temperature range and number of repeated temperatures over last year with many temperatures occurring between 15 and 31 times, I am hoping to represent most of the temperatures with a single fabric color/print instead of the usual ranges of 2 to 5 degrees. Also, since I like the cooler colors more than the warmer colors, I will be reversing the standard temperature/color representation and represent what is needed to be comfortable instead with the warmer colors representing when the heat is on and the cooler colors representing when the fans and air conditioning is on. Also, since I am delaying when I start sewing, I will have more time to find enough different fabrics. I have already purchased 17 fabrics to form the basis of my color theme from my local quilt shop, Hummingbird Lane Fabrics, to represent 47 temperatures in the range from low to high. 10 of those are ombre fabrics where I will be able to cut length of fabric for four colors each. I will be checking my stash for suitable fabrics, as well as looking at my local quilt shops, for the remaining fabrics needed.

While I don't really make New Year's resolutions, I did post the following on Facebook: "I think one of my New Year's resolutions will be to continue to have fun with various crafts!"

I like the resolutions in the Grant Snider cartoon New Year's Resolutions that he did for Evernote posted in Incidental Comics December 27, 2017 on Facebook. Of the ones there, my only change is to replace Better Coffee with Better Tea. I tried to link but didn't get it to work. The search string that I used is "Grant Snider comics resolutions". The drawings are great. The resolutions are:
Less stuff
More time
Better coffee
Deeper reading
More sunrises
Frequent naps
Louder singing
Worse dancing
Balanced work
Better planning
Stranger meetings
Longer parties
Less anger
More wonder
More hope
No regrets

I hope your new year is full of wonder with good health. Be excellent to each other and also to yourself.


----------



## telracs

wanders in with bbq beef on sticks, crispy chicken and white rice. along with greek easter bread, a napoleon and a slice of tiramisu.


----------



## telracs

to quote one of my favorite movies:
"is anybody there? does anybody care? does anybody see what i see?"
(lots of virtual chocolate if you can name the movie)

had an awful day at work yesterday. normally i work from about 7 PM to 8:30, then take a break until midnight. yesterday i worked from 6:45 to 11:30, then took my break. everything was going smooth until around 5AM when i was getting ready to log out until the normal system reboot. 

but i must have been messed up, i got locked out of the computer. restarted and was able to access some things, but my internef/wi fi kept dropping and i couldn't access our remote system to save my work or get into the folder i needed. finally had internet long enough around 6 AM long enough to at least clock out and send an email saying stuff wasn't done.

guess my brain kept working, because i woke up at 10:30 after only 3 hours sleep. IT had sent me an email, so now everything is fixed and hopefully i can get back to sleep.


----------



## Annalog

I hope yesterday was better than the day before, telracs. 

Good morning from central Arizona. It is currently 48°F and headed to a sunny 68°F. 

It is shortly before dawn and I am sitting in my car while DH is talking with other model railroad and hobby enthusiasts at The Hobbyists Park & Swap. More cars and pickup trucks have shown up since I took this photo.









We will be here until about 10 am. Then we head home.

I hope your day is wonderful. Be excellent to each other and also to yourself.


----------

